# Chord Mojo DAC-amp ☆★►FAQ in 3rd post!◄★☆



## Mython

​  ​ *Mojo users, please Click Here for Frequently Asked Questions* and *In-Depth Information*​  
  
  
   ​  ​  ​  ​ _Chord Mojo awarded European Imaging and Sound Association's_​  ​ _'European USB DAC/HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER 2016-2017'!_​ ​  
  
  
_www.eisa.eu/awards/mobile-devices/18/european-usb-dacheadphone-amplifier-2016-2017.html#award_​  ​  ​ ​  
  
  
 ​  ​  
  ​ _Chord Mojo awarded *WHAT HI★FI?* 'Product of the Year', 2015!_​  ​ _www.whathifi.com/news/chord-electronics-dominates-best-dacs-2015_​  ​   ​ _Chord Mojo awarded 'Best in Show' at CanJam RMAF 2016_

https://www.facebook.com/chordelectronics/photos/a.193269360773093.31554.110747222358641/879973092102713/?type=3&theater​  ​   ​ ​  
  
  
_*Mojo*_ _has landed_​  ​  ​  ​ ​  
  
  
 ​ _*Chord Electronics*_, a world leader in digital audio, has launched *Mojo*.​  ​ A contraction of ‘Mobile Joy’, Mojo is a headphone amplifier and DAC (digital-to-analogue convertor) that empowers smartphones to deliver music content at up to studio-master-tape quality.  ​  ​  ​ ​  
  
  
  
Low-cost, widely available apps, such as Onkyo’s HF player (iOS and Android), now make high-resolution music files playback easy from all smartphones. Mojo connects to these devices digitally, processing the files using the most advanced conversion technology available, to deliver genuinely unrivaled sound quality to up to two pairs of headphones (You can use any pair of headphones with Mojo, from 4Ω to 800Ω). ​  ​ ​  
  
 ​  ​ Mojo has three digital inputs; Micro USB, optical, and Co-ax, and has been designed to work with your iPhone, iPad, Android phone (USB OTG), Android tablet (USB OTG), Mac, PC, and Linux computer.​  ​ ​  
  
  
  
  
Despite Mojos ultra compact form, Mojo takes just four hours to fully charge and can deliver up to eight hours continuous use. But, thanks to Mojos separate Micro USB charging port, you can play and charge at the same time. External power banks can be used to charge Mojo on the move so long as they have at least 1 amp output.​  ​  ​  ​  ​ Mojo is capable of playing all of today’s music formats, including the very latest high-resolution standards. It can deliver breath-taking realism from any digital music file: PCM; WAV; AAC; AIFF; MP3 and FLAC. It is designed to work with all smartphones and music players, and covers specialist high-resolution formats such as DoP DSD files: DSD 64; DSD 128 and DSD 256. Mojos three high-resolution digital input options comprise optical (to 192kHz), plus MicroUSB and RCA (mini-jack) which operate at up to an incredible 768kHz. ​  ​ Mojo is entirely designed & manufactured in England.​  ​ UK RRP: £399​ US RRP: $599​  ​  ​  ​  ​ *Technical specification *​  
​  ​  ​  ​ *Mojo *_uses a _*Xilinx Artix 7 FPGA*​  ​ ​ ​  
  
  
 ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ ​  
  
 ​  ​  ​


Spoiler:                                                                       Mojo - Hugo size comparison



 ​ ​  


  
  
  
​  
 ​  ​  ​  ​ _*OFFICIAL WEBPAGES:*_​  ​  ​  ​ _____________________________ _☆*¨*★. _* www.chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo* _ .★*¨*☆.____________________________​  ​ ____________________________☆*¨*★.  _*www.chordmojo.com*_  .★*¨*☆.____________________________​  ​  
____________________________☆*¨*★.  _*Chord Electronics FPGA DAC technology explained*_  .★*¨*☆.____________________________​  
  
  
  
  
_**USEFUL THREAD LINKS*:*_  _www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo_​  
  ​ ​


----------



## Mython

​ _*OFFICIAL WEBPAGE 1*_​ _*OFFICIAL WEBPAGE 2*_​  ​ _*OFFICIAL FAQ (+ Support)*_​  ​  ​ _*Official Mojo *__*User-Manual*_​  ​   ​  ​ Head-fi *Mojo 'Product Page'*​  ​ Head-fi *Mojo* *FAQ* _(started by 'Currawong') _(NB: this should be considered _supplementary_ to the comprehensive information, below)​  
 ​   ​ _Windows DRIVER.zip_​  ​ _Windows *7* DRIVER.zip_​  
  


Spoiler: Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts (Mojos designer) - PLEASE READ THIS!



 


Spoiler: Rob Watts' Presentation Slides (from release event at Londons 'Shard')






rob watts said:


> Here are my slides from the Shard presentation:


 
  


  
  


Spoiler: Informative posts by Rob Watts  (the designer of Mojo)



 
  


Spoiler: I don't tend to get fatigued, listening to Mojo - Why is that?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> Its a brain issue, and is (mostly) down to two technical problems - one being noise floor modulation, one being timing uncertainty. With timing uncertainty, when the sampled digital data is converted back to a continuous signal, the DAC creates timing errors. These timing errors then interfere with the brains ability to actual perceive the starting and stopping of notes - and when the brain can't easily recognise something, it has to work harder to make sense of what is going on. Its a bit like one being in a party trying to understand somebody speaking with a lot of noise - your brain has to work harder to understand the voice, and its tiring. The noise floor modulation problem, means that the brain has greater difficulty separating sounds out into individual entities. What people forget, as we take hearing for granted, is that the brain is processing the data from the ears, and separating things out into individual entities, and also putting a placement tag onto that entity. Noise floor modulation makes it more difficult for the brain to separate things out into individual entities, so the brain has to work harder to make sense of the music. And when it has to work harder, you get listening fatigue.
> 
> Now the timing issue is a unique problem with digital audio, and noise floor modulation is about ten times a larger problem than with amplifiers, so you can see why listening fatigue is a particular problem with digital.
> 
> Rob





  


Spoiler: Why does Mojo seem to improve, with time?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> heartsmart said:
> 
> 
> > Is it my brain. Or is it that Mojo just gets better and better the longer I use it? This little gadget is really stunning.
> ...


  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Electrolytic capacitors take time to break in - leakage current takes 3 months to minimize and so does ESR (equivalent series resistance). If you use them in the audio path (I do not) then bass distortion gets lower with time. It is possible to reduce break-in time, and I do this.
> 
> With Hugo I kept on getting the feeling that SQ was getting better and better - even nine months on - but when given brand new product from Chord, once warmed up, they sounded the same. So it was not the hardware, and either I was deluding myself, or my brain was un-learning digital music. Now Mojo/Hugo/Dave do things in the time domain that no other DAC's do, so its easier for the brain to make sense of the music as timing of transients has much less uncertainty. Certainly the brain does get used to a particular sound, and creates processing short cuts that allows better understanding of the sound, so its not a great leap to state the possibility that our brain's unlearn digital sound as after all, we are surrounded by it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> The brain breaking in problem I think is actually about us dealing with conventional digital audio - we listen to digital music all the time - TV, Hi-Fi and portable gear and actually listen to un-sampled music probably less than 1% of the time - so our poor brains is saturated by having to deal with the timing problems of sampled digital music - and I guess it has created coping strategies to deal with uncertainty in the timing of transients. Then along comes something different, with the timing uncertainty removed - so the brain has to unlearn the coping mechanisms.
> 
> Now I am of course only guessing here, but it was very odd when I first heard Hugo - and that took 9 months for me to get used to the sound - I had this constant feeling that SQ was getting better - it was not Hugo, as new units sounded the same as my old unit.
> 
> ...


 
  

 Also see John Franks' remarks: https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=41m7s
  


  


Spoiler: Some relationships between sound quality and technical performance






rob watts said:


> solarium said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Mojo yesterday, and have been comparing to my iDSD micro. I hear what people refer as "musical" and "emotional," but I want to understand why. The iDSD sound more flat, more monotone almost compare to the Mojo. Is the Mojo more true to the original sound? I'm not sure, but it sure sounds more fun. It's almost like describing a picture, the Mojo has more contrast and vibrancy, where as the iDSD has a more flatter, but possibly more true color.
> ...


 

  


  


Spoiler: About digital filters...



Quote: 





rob watts said:


> There has been some recent discussion about digital filters, in particular closed form mathematics. There is a lot of confusion about what is actually happening, and this is not surprising - filter design is complex, and people talk about things that they have little real understanding.
> 
> Indeed, the more time and work I spend in audio, the more I realise how much more there is to know - we are all scratching at the surface, so some humility is needed. "You know nothing Jon Snow" is my favourite quote from Game of Thrones, and I often bear it in mind when thinking about audio, and how to relate something I hear with theory.
> 
> ...





 
  


Spoiler: Does Mojos FPGA have any advantage over powerful PC software players?






rob watts said:


> PC's are very restricted in what they can do for real time signals. You simply can't replicate the processing that Dave does in a PC - simply because PC processors are sequential serial devices with a very limited number of cores. When you are doing a doing a FIR filter (a tap) you need to read from memory the audio data; read from memory the coefficient data; multiply the numbers together;then read the accumulated data and add that to the previous multiplication; then save the result. Lots of things to do in sequence. With an FPGA you can do all of these things in parallel at once, so a single FIR tap can be accomplished within a single clock cycle (obviously pipelined) - you are not forced to do things in sequence.
> 
> With Dave I have 166 dsp cores running, plus FPGA fabric to do a considerable amount of further processing. You simply can't do that in a PC. To give you another example - converting DSD into DoP. You need a quad core processor to do this manipulation in real time - otherwise you get drop-outs - but in a FPGA I could do this simple operation thousands of times over, and at much faster rates than DSD256.
> 
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: About Mojos Output-Impedance






rob watts said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > @robwatts @mojo ideas
> ...


 
  


  
  


Spoiler: What factors can influence the subjective 'brightness' or 'darkness' of a DACs sound character?






rob watts said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > What does *laid back* mean in sound? I never understood. Is mojo considered laid back
> ...


 
  


  
  


Spoiler: Influences *upon* RF noise and *of* RF noise



Quote:


rob watts said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> ...





rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob





 
  


Spoiler: Rob's take on whether cables can affect SQ






rob watts said:


> hiflight said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Should I worry about Clock-Jitter?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> skyyyeman said:
> 
> 
> > Clock jitter -- What is clock jitter? The reason I ask is that in considering different DAPs to use as transports to output a digital signal to the Mojo, I've seen some varying specs for clock jitter on different DAPs, as follows:
> ...


    
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> .... Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is galvanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
> 
> So Mojo like Dave has solved the jitter problem via USB, as the timing for the data comes from Mojo not the source.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob


 
    
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
> 
> The downside with USB is the common ground connection. This will mean RF noise will get into Mojo, making noise floor modulation worse. Now I go to very careful lengths to remove this problem by using lots of RF filtering, and double ground planes on the PCB, but even minute amounts of RF is significant. The other problem is down to the way that digital code works - which is in twos complement. So zero is in 24 bits binary is 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0000. If the signal goes slightly positive then we get just one bit changing to: 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0001. But if it goes 1 bit negative all the bits change to:  1111_1111_1111_1111_1111_1111. Now the problem with this is that when a bit changes, more power is needed, and this injects current into the ground of the PC - and the ground will get noisier. Unfortunately the noise is worst for small signals. Now the problem with this is that it then couples through to Mojo's ground plane, and the distorted signal currents will add or subtract to small signals - thus changing the small signal linearity. This in turn degrades the ability of the brain to re-create depth information, and so we hear it in terms of depth being flattened. What is really weird about depth perception is that there seems to be no limit to how accurate it needs to be, so the smallest error is significant.
> 
> ...


 
  
  

  


 
  
  


Spoiler: How is Mojos volume control implemented?






rob watts said:


> .... the volume control is in the central WTA filter core, and has an internal accuracy of 51 bits. But it then gets passed to the cross-feed dsp, then on to the 3 stage interpolation filters to take it to 2048FS, then into the OP noise shapers. So the 51 bits has to be truncated. But since the signal is at 16FS, the truncation is done via noise shaping and dithering. This means that the signal is not lost, but perfectly preserved, as this process adds zero distortion - just a fixed noise at -180dB. This has been verified with Verilog simulation.
> 
> Rob


 
  


  


Spoiler: Does Mojo measure different performance depending on which input is used?






rob watts said:


> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
> 
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> .... Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is galvanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
> 
> So Mojo like Dave has solved the jitter problem via USB, as the timing for the data comes from Mojo not the source.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Also relevant:


rob watts said:


> wcdchee said:
> 
> 
> > rob watts said:
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: My source/transport allows me to upsample to 24/192 or DSD - is this a good idea?






rob watts said:


> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> DSD as a format has major problems with it; in particular it has two major and serious flaws:
> 
> ...


 
   
_Also relevant:_
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...


  
  


  


Spoiler: On perceived soundstage-width






rob watts said:


> tkteo said:
> 
> 
> > So far I like using the Chord Mojo the most when listening to well-mastered vocalist stuff.
> ...


 
  
_Also of interest:_
  


rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Is Mojo FPGA code the same as Hugo?






rob watts said:


> .... it is a 15T that is used on the Mojo.
> 
> That has 16,640 logic cells and 45 dsp cores. 44 cores are used in Mojo.
> 
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> Hugo and Dave don't use any kind of DAC chip, the analogue conversion is discrete using pulse array. The key benefit of pulse array - something I have not seen any other DAC technology achieve at all - is an analogue type distortion characteristic. By this I mean, as the signal gets smaller, the distortion gets smaller too. Indeed, I have posted before about Hugo's small signal performance - once you get to below -20 dBFS distortion disappears - no enharmonic, no harmonic distortion, and no noise floor modulation as the signal gets smaller. With Dave, it has even more remarkable performance - a noise floor that is measured at -180dB and is completely unchanged from 2.5v RMS output to no signal at all. And the benefit of an analogue character? Much smoother and more natural sound quality, with much better instrument separation and focus. Of course, some people like the sound of digital hardness - the aggression gets superficially confused with detail resolution - but it quickly tires with listening fatigue, and poor timbre variation, as all instruments sound hard, etched and up front. But if you like that sound, then fine, but its not for me.
> 
> On the digital filter front - original samples getting modified - actually the vast majority of FIR digital filters retain untouched the original samples, as they are known as half band filters. In this case, the coefficients are arranged so that one set is zero with one coefficient being 1, so the original sample is returned unchanged. The other set being used to create the new interpolated value. The key benefit of half band filters is that the computation is much easier, as nearly half the coefficients are zero, plus the filter can be folded so that the number of multiplications is a quarter of a non half band filter. When designing an audio DAC ASIC, the key part in terms of gate count is the multiplier, so reducing this gives a substantial improvement in die size, and hence cost. So traditional digital filters use a cascade of half band filters, each half band filter doubles up the oversampling - so a cascade of 3 half band filters will give you an 8 times over-sampled signal, with one sample being the unmodified original data. You can tell if the filter is like this as at FS/2 (22.05 kHz for CD) the attenuation is -6dB. The filters that are not like this are so called apodising filters, and my filter the WTA filter.
> 
> ...


 


mojo ideas said:


> torq said:
> 
> 
> > 26,000 taps is the closest to a definitive statement as I've read ... the same as I've seen specified for Hugo.
> ...


 


mojo ideas said:


> it was always our intention to try to match the performance of Hugo To do this without using as much power as Hugo. Therefore Rob used more DSP cores but run differently to match the performance of Hugo but at far lower power demands. JF


 
  


  


Spoiler: How does Mojos current-delivery compare to that of Hugo?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> The earlier prototypes had less current than Hugo - 0.2A RMS. But last Feb we were with Nelson (Malaysian distributor) and I showed him the prototype. He brought some headphones, and we compared it to Hugo - and it was bad, a lot of clipping from Mojo, none from Hugo. It so happened (luckily) Nelson gave us possibly the only 8 ohm headphones on the market Final Audio Pandora.
> 
> So I upgraded the current to match Hugo, its the same 0.5A RMS. To do this I used 6 small OP transistors in parallel as size would not permit use of the large devices I use in Hugo.
> 
> Mojo development had some weird fortuitous events - the first time we showed the prototype happened to use the only 8 ohm headphones that would show problems - and the day we were deciding on the design Xilinx emailed me with a new FPGA that would enable Hugo performance but with the needed power, and happened to be in production just in time for Mojo.


  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
> 2. Mojo amplifier has a very high power supply rejection ratio.
> 3. The output is pure class A at 5v RMS into 300 ohm.
> 
> ...





  


Spoiler: What is Mojos power-output?






rob watts said:


> I have just measured a Mojo into a 16 ohm load using an APX555 test equipment. With 1% THD 1 kHz single channel,  Mojo delivered 3.30 v RMS - that's 680 mW. Using 50 Hz, it was 668 mW RMS.
> 
> Rob


 


rob watts said:


> I have done a quick measurement; with 30 ohms it is 4.25v RMS so that is 600 mW. For 50 ohms, I would expect 4.6v RMS or 423 mW RMS. This is with Mojo in blue battery, and at 1% THD with a continuous sine wave, power is RMS.
> 
> Rob


 
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Into 300 ohms, fully charged battery, its 94 mW or 5.3v RMS at the 1% THD point.
> 
> Rob





  


Spoiler: Does Mojo employ an attenuator?






rob watts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> obsidyen said:
> ...





  


Spoiler: What makes Mojos output stage so special?



 
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> andrewh13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps
> ...


   


Spoiler: This Hugo post is also relevant






rob watts said:


> I have been seeing some comments describing Hugo as excellent DAC with a good headphone amp. Both comments, in my view, are wrong and way off the mark - and seeing these comments are starting to bug me, so I would like to get it off my chest. So forgive me if I am overstepping the mark - commenting on honest posts about a product I have designed, but I thought it might be useful for Head-fi'rs to read my views.
> 
> First, I would like to talk about what as a designer I am trying to accomplish, as it has a bearing on one's opinion of Hugo's sound. Imagine going around CES and carefully listening to all the high end hi-fi on show, so you can carefully listen to all the major high end brands available today. Next, listen center stage row 10 to an orchestra. Now, in my opinion, high end Hi-fi sounds from very bad to absolutely awful compared to live acoustic music. The key difference in the sound is variability - live acoustic music has unbelievable variations in the perception of space, timbre, dynamics and rhythm. Additionally, each instrument sounds separate and as distinct entities. By comparison, high-end audio is severely compressed - depth of sound stage is limited to a few feet (listen to off stage effects in say Mahler first - in a concert the off stage effects sound a couple of hundred feet away but on a hi-fi it is an ambient sound a few feet away). Timbre is compressed - you don't get a really rich and smooth instrument playing at the same time as something bright. The biggest problem is the dominance effect - the loudest instrument is the one that drags your attention away - this constant see-saw of attention is the biggest reason for listening fatigue, a major problem with Hi-fi.
> 
> ...


 
  


  


 
  


Spoiler: Does Mojo need another amplifier?



 
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> griff2 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the reverse.  I'm using Sennheiser HD-25 1 II: directly out of the Mojo the sound seems present and correct, but when used with a Ray Samuels SR-71a, the sound goes to a whole new level.  The sound becomes rock solid and more like listening to musicians playing instruments; without the Ray Samuels the sound seem to collapse in on itself and become more hi-fi (ie impressive noises but less music).  To my ears, the extra amplification is not adding tonal euphony but is instead making the most of the DAC.
> ...





  


Spoiler: On the topic of background-hiss






rob watts said:


> There has been some talk about Mojo's hiss when silent. We publish the noise output voltage and its 3uV - that's same as an iPhone, and a little bit better than an AK240. With the Shure SE846 (pretty much the most sensitive IEM you can get) the 3uV translates to a noise of 24 dB SPL - and would be the same as the AK240 and the iPhone - but - and this is a big point - Mojo will also deliver over 5V RMS with the noise at 3uV still.
> 
> 24dB will be audible to some, and not to others, as you naturally hear hiss with IEMs stuck in your ears. My K10's are completely inaudible with Mojo powered or not powered, similarly the ultimate ears UERM. But these devices work out at 6 dB SPL as they are sensibly sensitive.
> 
> Rob


 


rob watts said:


> Just to reiterate on the hiss issue - Mojo has only 3uV of residual noise (that's the level with no signal). I have not seen a DAC, DAP, or mobile phone that betters this number, and this will determine the hiss level you hear. With sensible sensitivity IEM's (Noble, Ultimate ears, Dita) I can hear absolutely no added hiss from Mojo - that is turning Mojo on or off has no change in hiss levels from normal background noise.
> 
> Rob





  

*How does PSU design influence the sound quality of Rob's DACs?*
  

*Detailed Blog on Listening Tests*



  


  
  


Spoiler: Interviews with Rob Watts



 
*(NB: please also view the **VIDEOS** section!)*
  
  
  
www.the-ear.net/how-to/rob-watts-chord-mojo-tech
  
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e7SRXP3RHI
  


Spoiler: Q&A from x RELIC x's Mojo review



Quote:


			
				x RELIC x said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> _*Q&A with Rob Watts*:_
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
_Also see:_ *Munkonggadgets interview with John Franks*
  
  
 Related discussion (not Mojo-specific, but much of it does apply to Mojo) on *page 56* of this *Rob Watts interview*
  
 ...and this *John Franks interview* may be of interest, too.
  
 Also, *this one*
  
  
  
_and this:_* Interesting historical background of Rob's DAC design approach (video interview with Rob Watts & John Franks)* _(well worth watching)_


  
  


Spoiler: Device Performance Measurements



 

ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-chord-mojo-24-bit
  

goldenears.net/board/5904087
  

stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements
  

hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62-cd-reviews/776-chord-mojo-review
  
  
  

Quote:



rob watts said:


> I promised some time ago that I would show some measurements showing Mojo's performance. My reasoning for this was that Mojo does things that no other (non Chord) DAC does at any price; I was kind of annoyed that some people were comparing it to $100 DACs when the true competitors were $100K - and I kind of get that, its difficult to take Mojo seriously given its size and price. But if you could see the design complexity that goes inside Mojo then one could appreciate how much better it is; it really is vastly more complex than other DAC's, and this complexity is needed to recreate the original analogue signal accurately.
> 
> But I can show you that something special is going on from measurements. Take a look at this plot. This is a FFT of a 1kHz output at 2.5v RMS into a 300 ohm load (blue trace) and then with no signal (red trace):
> 
> ...





  
  


Spoiler: Reviews & Initial Impressions



 


Spoiler: Reviews



*(NB: please also view the* *VIDEOS* *section!)*
  
  

forbes.com/sites/marksparrow/2016/07/11/hi-res-audio-can-be-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-with-chords-mojo-dac-for-smartphone-users/#6b4011055255
  

dailymail.co.uk/home/event/article-3690447/Chord-Mojo-flashback-days-British-hi-fi-single-best-audio-upgrade-buy.html
  

whathifi.com/chord/mojo/review_  _(_also see:_ whathifi.com/news/chord-electronics-dominates-best-dacs-2015)
  

cnet.com/uk/news/chord-mojo-maximum-sound-quality-from-a-tiny-digital-converterheadphone-amplifier
  

stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier#m76BmGJUB2rti7gI.97
  

telegraph.co.uk/luxury/technology/92513/chords-exceptional-audio-mojo.html (Ken Kessler)
  

alphr.com/audio/1003966/chord-mojo-review-make-your-smartphone-sound-amazing
  

metal-fi.com/chord-electronics-mojo/ (this contains quite an interesting discussion)
  

the-ear.net/review-hardware/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-dacheadphone-amp
  

audiovideo.fi/testi/chord-mojo-da-muunnin-kuulokevahvistin-testissa _(in Finnish)_
  

stereo.net.au/reviews/review-chord-electronics-mojo-headphone-amplifier-dac
  

artsexcellence.com/downloads/reviews/chord.mojo.artsexcellence.english.pd
  

hifiplus.com/articles/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-dacheadphone-amp
  

headphone.guru/the-chord-mojo-the-amazing-599-00-portable-wonder
  

avforums.com/review/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp-review.12008
  

digitaltrends.com/home-theater/chord-mojo-dac-amp-hands-on
  

moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp.html
  

headfonics.com/2016/04/the-mojo-by-chord-electronics
  

hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62/776.html
  

howtospendit.ft.com/audiovisual/109351-chord-mojo
  

blog.son-video.com/en/2016/09/review-chord-mojo
  

headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-the-chosen-one
  

headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-hot-or-not
  

headphonescanada.ca/blog/chord-mojo-review
  

head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14867
  

head-fi.org/t/784602/10995#post_12328398
  

head-fi.org/t/784602/5850#post_12110107
  

head-fi.org/t/784655/chord-mojo-review
  

custom-cable.co.uk/blog/chord-mojo-review
  
    
 _"Now I finally understand the name. Chord’s got Mojo! Every audiophile needs his fix, and with Mojo he can get it anywhere."_
  

 _"A defining moment in audio reproduction. Very real holographic, 3d sound. The capabilities of this are literally awesome."_
   
 _"Chord Mojo Review - The Game Really Has Changed!" (NB: this review includes a useful short Q&A with Rob Watts)_
   
 _"A class leading sound quality DAC/AMP in a tiny footprint that work well with wide ranges of headphones."_
  

 _"The Chord Mojo is easily one of the most, if not the most outstanding product of 2015."_
   
 _"Mojo is very good at what it is intended to be used as – a portable DAC/amp"_
  

 _"Desktop Capable and Wholly Portable, A swiss Army knife in all but name!"_
  

*"Mojo on the Go: A Review of Mojo and It's use from a Portable Perspective"*
  

 _"Great Value for Money. Possible Consideration for an All in One Solution."_
  

 _"Very musical. Great with FIIO digital output and USB output from a PC"_
  

 _"Chord Mojo : A small, affordable and highly musical portable device"_
   
 _"Absolutely the best portable amp/DAC combo on the market"_
  

 _"Chord Mojo: Top-notch sound in a small, portable device!"_
  

 _"Fulfillment of Foolish and Overwrought Expectations"_
   
 _"Excellent Mojo, A Unicorn at this price/performance"_
   
 _"The Chord Mojo: A Budget-Minded Rookie's Take"_
   
 _"A very accurate DAC/Headphone Amplifier"_
  

 _"CHORD Mojo - DAC/Headphone Amplifier"_
   
 _"A Lamborghini for the price of a Porsche"_
  

 _"Mojo Brings the Best Out of My IEMs"_
  

 _"MOJO: a little gem, highly musical"_
  

 _"Amazing sounding all in one unit!"_
  

 _"The Mojo. Get Inside Your Music"_
  

 _"GREAT HIGH END PRODUCT!!"_
   
 _"A great little portable device"_
  

*"**Audiophile Basshead grade**"*
  

 _"The Magical Black Box"_
  

*"Big Bang, Little Box"*
   
 _"An Instant Classic__"_
  

 _"I found my MoJo"_
  

 _"Excellent dac_"
   
 _"Chord Mojo"_
  


  
  


Spoiler: Initial Impressions



*"We use it all the time..even for testing internally. It sounds awesome."*
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/20595#post_12753517
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/26865#post_13061577
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/15165#post_12472084
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/15390#post_12480734
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11055#post_12330962
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/16260#post_12516947
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/19365#post_12691852
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/18495#post_12634409
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784618/chord-mojo-impressions-thread
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12105#post_12381029 _(also discusses an innovative stacking approach)_
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/13620#post_12430618
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1140#post_12007799
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/15630#post_12492483
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11775#post_12363801
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1185#post_12008368
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6825#post_12161630
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1440#post_12011978
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1470#post_12012541
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1650#post_12015292
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1755#post_12016908
  
blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
  
www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/10/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-audios-new-talisman/
  
gavinsgadgets.com/2015/10/23/the-chord-mojo-the-game-changer-has-arrived-first-impressions/
  
www.hifiplus.com/articles/first-look-chord-mojo-portable-dacheadphone-amp/
  
www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/02/chord-electronics-mojo-lost-found/
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1950#post_12019292
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/13110#post_12417346
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/2025#post_12020114
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/2100#post_12021153
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/2535#post_12028236
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/3165#post_12038719
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/3360#post_12041678
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/3675#post_12048000
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/3855#post_12050914
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4620#post_12065951
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4665#post_12067288
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4740#post_12068725
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4800#post_12070256
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4815#post_12070908
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4815#post_12070955
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5010#post_12077101
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5475#post_12094314
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5565#post_12096634
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5805#post_12106201
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5775#post_12103485
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5820#post_12106718
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5835#post_12107978
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5880#post_12111500
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5880#post_12112325
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5970#post_12116364
  
www.head-fi.org/t/739712/1964-ears-adel-iems/2835#post_12137561
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6210#post_12131983
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6450#post_12145215
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6615#post_12151064
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6705#post_12154267
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6720#post_12155146
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6735#post_12155440
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/15960#post_12505605
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7035#post_12172329
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7050#post_12172799
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7050#post_12173127
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7095#post_12173591
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7455#post_12187762
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7890#post_12203042
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7905#post_12203566
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9570#post_12268684
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9660#post_12272381
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9690#post_12273665
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9690#post_12273890
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9780#post_12276415
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10095#post_12291355
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10575#post_12309334
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10650#post_12313993
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10650#post_12314170
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11115#post_12333070
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11775#post_12363723
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11820#post_12366263
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12675#post_12404483
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12705#post_12405102
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12795#post_12407006
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12795#post_12407032
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14430#post_12452128


  


  
  


Spoiler: Videos



*Chord FPGA DAC technology explained*
  
*What Hi-Fi Best DAC 2015 - Chord Mojo*
  
*Chord Mojo : How It Delivers Studio Quality Audio From Your Smartphone (seminar by Rob Watts)*
  
*Chord Mojo : Smartphones Deserve Better Audio (seminar by John Franks)*
  
*Munkonggadgets interview with John Franks, of Chord Electronics*
  
*An informal chat with Rob Watts, at CES 2016*
  
*www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/10/for-absolute-beginners-the-chord-mojo-on-video/*
  
*Stars Picker Audio - Chord Mojo - First Impression & Comparison to Hugo*
  
*Hans Beekhuyzen - REVIEW: Chord Mojo DAC and headphone amp*
  
*Chord Mojo - A Comprehensive Review (by Amos Barnett - AKA 'Currawong')*
  
*Chord Mojo DAC/Headphone Amplifier Review*
  
*samma3a.com Mojo review*
  
*The Truly Sublime Chord Mojo*
  
*Headphone Zone review*
  
*Z Reviews*
  
*Interesting historical background of Rob's DAC design approach (interview with Rob Watts & John Franks)*_ (well worth watching)_
  
*Chord strumming with John Franks & Colin Pratt*
  
*Chord Mojo DAC/Amp Review by dentReviews*
  
  
*Overview of connecting Mojo to various devices by Drew Baird (Moon-Audio)*


  
 *Other relevant posts and threads*_:_
  


Spoiler: Regarding Mojos output stage






rob watts said:


> andrewh13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> the OP stage is integrated with the OP filter. This means that Mojo analogue section is very simple, so giving Mojo's transparency, but the downside is a small variation in frequency response with load impedance.
> 
> Rob


   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > .... the Mojo on line level mode - does this still run thru the Mojo's amp? from how i understand your earlier descriptions, buth the amping and DAC is done in the FPGA?
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > @xtr4 i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
> ...


 
  


  
  


Spoiler: Why is Mojos output Single-ended, and not Balanced?






mojo ideas said:


> mrderrick said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the balanced output is going to be better than the Mojo, the Mojo doesn't have balanced output.
> ...


 


mojo ideas said:


> Balance operation is a fix for problems we don't have. We have no substrate noise and we have plenty of output swing. Single ended done right is far better than a balanced design far less distortion.


 
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Component count is very important for transparency. Doubling the number of parts in the direct signal path does degrade depth perception and detail resolution.
> 
> But there is another problem with balanced operation. Imagine a balanced differential in, differential out amplifier. The input stage is normally a differential pair (maybe cascoded) with a constant current source. Now the input stage is free to move up and down to accommodate the common mode voltage - but the input stage common mode impedance is non linear, and if the common mode voltage has a signal component (it always will have due to component tolerances) then this will create a signal dependent error current, thereby generating distortion. Unfortunately, the negative feedback loop of the amplifier can't correct for this distortion as it can't see the error on the summing nodes. So there will always be a limit to the performance. With SE operation, this problem does not occur, as the differential input stage is clamped to ground.
> ...


 
  
  


  


Spoiler: About Mojos Output-Impedance






rob watts said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > @robwatts @mojo ideas
> ...


 
  


  
  
 Please note that the following quote was posted in the 2qute DAC thread, and is referring to the Hugo, so please exercise some discretion in that the Hugo is not 100% identical to the Mojo, but the majority of this information does apply equally-well to Mojo:
  


rob watts said:


> analogmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Rob
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> The earlier prototypes had less current than Hugo - 0.2A RMS. But last Feb we were with Nelson (Malaysian distributor) and I showed him the prototype. He brought some headphones, and we compared it to Hugo - and it was bad, a lot of clipping from Mojo, none from Hugo. It so happened (luckily) Nelson gave us possibly the only 8 ohm headphones on the market Final Audio Pandora.
> 
> So I upgraded the current to match Hugo, its the same 0.5A RMS. To do this I used 6 small OP transistors in parallel as size would not permit use of the large devices I use in Hugo.
> 
> Mojo development had some weird fortuitous events - the first time we showed the prototype happened to use the only 8 ohm headphones that would show problems - and the day we were deciding on the design Xilinx emailed me with a new FPGA that would enable Hugo performance but with the needed power, and happened to be in production just in time for Mojo.


  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> I have just measured a Mojo into a 16 ohm load using an APX555 test equipment. With 1% THD 1 kHz single channel,  Mojo delivered 3.30 v RMS - that's 680 mW. Using 50 Hz, it was 668 mW RMS.
> 
> Rob


 


rob watts said:


> Into 300 ohms, fully charged battery, its 94 mW or 5.3v RMS at the 1% THD point.
> 
> Rob


 


rob watts said:


> 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
> 2. Mojo amplifier has a very high power supply rejection ratio.
> 3. The output is pure class A at 5v RMS into 300 ohm.
> 4. Reducing the output load only starts to increase distortion with 33 ohms - at this level it is *very* much lower than other headphone amps. The HD25 is a very easy 70 ohms.
> ...


 


mojo ideas said:


> Charging state of the battery makes little difference to the output level


 
  


  
  
*Regarding MFI certification (Mojo)*
  
 ★


Spoiler: Cables & HOW TO CONNECT Mojo to your chosen device (i-Device, micro-USB, Sony, Co-axial, Optical, etc.)



★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to iDevices



*IMPORTANT!:* Please be careful with the iOS public betas - _they can cause crackling sounds when using Mojo with the CCK_
    
*(NB: please also view the **VIDEOS** section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment. None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  

  


Spoiler: Mojo is not Apple MFI-certified, so connecting an iDevice requires a cable with an included MFI chip



Mojo is not Apple MFI-certified (it doesn't have an Apple CCK/MFI chip integrated inside), so connecting Mojo to an iDevice requires a cable with an included MFI chip. This is generally a _*CCK Lightning to USB Camera Adapter*_ (which must be linked to the male-USB-to-male-microUSB cable that's included with Mojo):

  


mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tail to plug into the I phone.


 


x relic x said:


> Apple CCK is a must unless you have a specialty cable with the Apple MFI chip inside.
> 
> Your connection should be this:





  


Spoiler: MoonAudio make decent iDevice cables, but a seperate CCK will still be required






drubrew said:


> .... There is no Apple Co-processor in the Hugo or Mojo so an Apple CCK connector is needed. We _(__*Moon Audio*) _are MFI certified to build Apple *Lightning Cables* but Apple will not let anyone build an all in one Lightning CCK cable. trust me we have tried and asked for all kinds of variances on this. This is how Apple makes money on Licensing Co-processor to Dac manufacturers. If we introduce a cable that solves this that reduces the bank role of Apple. Chord will have several accessories down the road the plug into the end of the Mojo, one of which will swallow the end of a CCK. See my Mojo review here of pics: http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/


 
  
  
Moon-Audio's video overview of connecting Mojo with Apple's CCK cable


  
  
 If you dislike using the Apple CCK connector, there are some 3rd-party cables which circumvent this, and thereby allow you to use a single cable. However, they are *not* Apple-certified, so there is a small risk that Apple may find a way to stop them working, in a future iOS update. At this point in time, though (iOS 9.3), many people are successfully using them. _Ultimately, *please do your own research* before buying/trying any of these CCK-circumvention cables!!_
  


Spoiler: Lavricable (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Lavricable* (circumvents Apple CCK)
  
_*CAUTION!  This cable does not appear to function well with iOS 10, so probably best to choose an alternative until (IF) the issue is resolved*_

  
 lavricables@gmail.com
 www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172223242191
  


  


Spoiler: ZY Cable Lightining to MicroUSB cable (circumvents Apple CCK)



*ZY Cable Lightining to MicroUSB cable (circumvents Apple CCK)*
  
_*WARNING! - Although this (seemingly-generic) cable has worked for many people, reports have begun to come in, during Jan 2017, that it may now not be working*_
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28275#post_13142121
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28530#post_13150044
  
 This looks to be identical to the Hi-FiSpot cable, listed beneath this one
  
_*CAUTION!  **The thin braided wire used in this cable may not be the most resilient to wear&tear*_
  
 Quote:


vmixer said:


> Just to close the loop, I received ZY Cables' Lightning to MicroUSB cable yesterday (along w/ AQ Nighthawks! ). Purchased here. So far, no issues on iPhone 7+ 128GB running iOS 10.1.1. Sample rate reflected correctly on Mojo when playing high-res from Onkyo HF, NePlayer and HibyMusic. Seems to work well (have been running in Airplane mode so don't know about RF rejection). Will see what happens with the next iOS update... Thanks all.


 
 Available from:
 www.ebay.com/itm/112101143986


  


Spoiler: Hi-Fi Spot Lightning Cable (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Hi-Fi Spot Lightning Cable*
  
_*WARNING! - Although this (seemingly-generic) cable has worked for many people, reports have begun to come in, during Jan 2017, that it may now not be working*_
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28275#post_13142121
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28530#post_13150044
  
 This looks to be identical to the ZY cable, listed above
  
_*CAUTION!  **The thin braided wire used in this cable may not be the most resilient to wear&tear*_

 www.ebay.com/itm/Lightning-Line-Out-Dock-to-MICRO-USB-cable-for-hugo-mojo-AMD-n5-iphone-5-5S-6-6S/321954079094


  


Spoiler: Taobao iPhone-Mojo cable (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Taobao iPhone654-HugoPHA-mojo-lightning-kit otg ios9* (circumvents Apple CCK)

 Above image credit: AudioBear
  

 world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm


  


Spoiler: Fiio L19 (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Fiio L19* (circumvents Apple CCK)
  
_*Note: some people feel this cable may not be the most reliable choice*_
  

 penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB
  
  
 Quote:


vidal said:


> The Fiio L19 isn't a Fiio product, I've had this confirmed by Fiio direct. Although I don't believe there are any issues with the cable.


 
  
*Video of Fiio L19 cable working with iOS 9.2 and Mojo*


  


Spoiler: Uranus OCC iPhone 5 / 6 lightning camera kit to OTG micro USB  (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Uranus OCC iPhone 5 / 6 lightning camera kit to OTG micro USB* (circumvents Apple CCK)



  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10590#post_12310361


   



Spoiler: Penon Audio  Lightning to Micro USB Hugo/Mojo/PHA DAC Audiophile Pure Silver Decoding Cable (circumvents Apple CCK)



 
_*Penon Audio  Lightning to Micro USB Hugo/Mojo/PHA DAC Audiophile Pure Silver Decoding Cable*_ (circumvents Apple CCK)
  
_*This cable seems to be a popular & reliable choice, BUT PLEASE SPECIFY RIGHT-ANGLED PLUGS, to reduce *_*strain on Mojo & iDevice sockets*


  
 Right-Angled version:

  
 Available from:
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
  


  


Spoiler: Zee's Music braided with 8 cores OCC + gold plated connectors & WBT 4% silver solder (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Zee's Music braided with 8 cores OCC + gold plated connectors & WBT 4% silver solder* (circumvents Apple CCK)

 Available from:
 www.ebay.com/itm/252476440532


  


Spoiler: Note to Apple CCK owners: Chord advise Mojo customers NOT to use these solid MicroUSB adaptors



 
  


mojo ideas said:


> We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. this is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket.


 
  

  


  
   
Also of interest: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10860#post_12323045
  
  
_Please note: Chord Electronics does not specifically endorse any cables which seek to circumvent the CCK, so cannot be held responsible for any issues arising therefrom._
  
  
  

If you have problems with _intermittent connection_, *read this* and please note that _even genuine Apple_ CCK lightning cables can sometimes be faulty
  
     

*Mojo owners using iOS will need to use a software app, in order to output Hi-Res audio* through the Lightning connection. There are a few options:
  

Onkyo HF Player ($10 for HD Version)
  

HiBy Music (free)
  
  

Physical attachment without obscuring screen: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2940#post_12033020
  



  
 ★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to Sony devices



*(NB: please also view the **VIDEOS** section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment. None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF086HE
  
 Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output
  

 Image credit: Whitigir
  
  


tassardar said:


> Those who need a cable for digital from zx2/Sony Walkman and can deal with Chinese:
> 
> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=45034655500
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  


Spoiler: Informative post, on 3rd-party cables, from FortisFlyer75






fortisflyer75 said:


> Sony Walkman to HUGO/ Mojo usb connection cable alternative.
> 
> .... just wanted to share some info which some may find useful if using a Sony Walkman with the Hugo as if like me you have got annoyed at using the special Sony WMC-NWH10 USB conversion cable where you then have to still use a normal usb cable into this bulky not best quality adaptor Sony have ever done which makes it very messy and cumbersome and untidy when strapping the Sony ZX1/ ZX2 to the Hugo.
> I had already tried a aftermarket cable by Music heaven .... Good news is he has managed to get the Sony NWH10 plug to work with a cable with micro usb on the end to work with his Sony ZX2 and ALO successfully and is willing to make some up for anyone who needs one.
> ...


 
  


  
  
  
  
 Also see:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10845#post_12322147
  
  


Spoiler: THIS type of Sony Cable will NOT work!






mathi8vadhanan said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > This cable looks really interesting also!
> ...


 
    



  


Spoiler: Note: Chord advise Mojo customers NOT to use these solid MicroUSB adaptors



 
  


mojo ideas said:


> We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. this is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket.


 
  

  


  


  
 ★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to OTG (microUSB) / Android devices



*(NB: please also view the **VIDEOS** section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT-1 : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment*. *None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  
  
  
*IMPORTANT-2:  PLEASE CHECK that your Android smartphone supports USB OTG output!!* Not all Android phones have this functionality properly implemented. A good place to start, would be here:
  
www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver
www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
  
  
  
*IMPORTANT-3:  Please note that you need an OTG cable, not just a standard microUSB cable (although they may look identical, the pin wiring differs)*:
  


danba said:


> A USB OTG cable (with a "ID pin 4-connected to-pin 5" micro USB plug) is needed to connect an Android device to a standard USB DAC.
> The dual-role Android device is configured to USB host mode (able to interwork with a USB peripheral like Mojo) on the insertion of a USB OTG plug
> 
> More details can be found at:
> ...


 
     


Spoiler: USB OTG Cables for use with Mojo






Spoiler: Economical 7cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



Economical _*7cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(link)*

_*Please note: although these cheap generic Chinese cables can work OK, the connector quality may sometimes cause an unreliable connection!*_


  
  


Spoiler: Economical 10cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



Economical _*10cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable
 Available from *eBay* or *aliexpress*

_*Please note: although these cheap generic Chinese cables can work OK, the connector quality may sometimes cause an unreliable connection!*_


 
  


Spoiler: ToddTheVinylJunkie (TTVJ) short Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



*ToddTheVinylJunkie (TTVJ)* short Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable *(Link)*

  


 
  


Spoiler: PenonAudio MICRO USBOTG Silver



*PenonAudio MICRO USBOTG Silver (Link)*


 Image credit: _sonickarma_
  
_*NOTE!:*_ PenonAudio now offer a _*Right-Angled*_ plug option, which will be less stresseful for Mojos input socket

  
 Available from: http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable
  


  
  


Spoiler: Economical 30cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



Economical _*30cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(Link)*



  
  


Spoiler: Economical 50cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



Economical _*50cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(Link)*



  
  


Spoiler: Higher-quality (Audio-Technica) 15cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



 
Audio-Technica _*15cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(Link)*





  


Spoiler: Forza AudioWorks offer premium short OTG cables



*ForzaAudioworks.com*

  

  


                      (image credit: '_Hawaibadboy_')
  


  
_*Moon-Audio*_ (USA) offer premium *7.5cm*_-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable _*(Link)*_
  
*Custom-Cable* (UK) offer premium _*25cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(Link)*


  


Spoiler: Does your transport device use a Type-C USB connector?



Do you need *Type-C* to microUSB?
  
 Monoprice Select Series 2.0 USB-C to Micro B Cable, *6-inch*

 www.monoprice.com/mobile/product/details/13013
  
  

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.qO1xhm&id=537999317212&_u=s11o9rqq6d35 
  
  

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.JuZF4I&id=529538146962&_u=s11o9rqq4e5b


  
  
  
_*NOTE: Always be sure that you are using your OTG cable the correct way around! (OTG plug at the phone end, not at the Mojo end)*_
  
  
  
  
_*Mojo owners using Android smartphones will need to use a software app to bypass Androids automatic 24/192 upsampling*_ (please also see the *'Informative posts by Rob Watts'* section, higher-up this post).
  
   
  



Spoiler: These same apps also include their own USB audio driver



Quote:


danba said:


> If the native USB audio does not work then you need to use one of the third-party USB audio music players (which include their own USB audio function / soft driver).
> 
> More details can be found at:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs


 
  
  


  
  
 There are several apps currently available:
  

USB Audio Player Pro (UAPP) (the most popular - approx. $8) (compatibility-list, & very useful overview, on UAPPs homepage)
  

Onkyo HF Player (approx. $8 for Hi-Res version)
  

HiBy Music (free)
  
  
  


Spoiler: Very informative general info on USB OTG, & Android, from Head-Fier 'DanBa'



www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7935#post_12472053
www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7470#post_12099413


  
  


Spoiler:  How to set-up UAPP to run Tidal bit-perfectly, without Android upsampling



1) Enter UAPP:
  

  
  
 2) Select 'Artists' page:
  

  
  
 3) Select drop-down menu:
  

  
  
 4) Select Tidal:
  


  
  
 You should see this screen:
  

 ...but if the password screen doesn't appear, then just click on the 'human' icon like this:

  
   
*Also, remember to set the quality level:*
  



 Raw screengrabs credit: *maxh22*


  
  


Spoiler: Do I need an unusual cable to connect Mojo to a Samsung Note 3?






npws said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > Note 3 has this weird usb connection.So if I get a Note 3 I will have to get a special usb connection to connect to the Mojo ?
> ...


 
  


 
  


Spoiler: My phone won't connect to Mojo - Android reports 'error initalizing usb system' 



   





princeofegypt said:


> I connected my Mojo to my Samsung S7 and opened USB player audio pro...i get the error 'error initalizing usb system'


 
  
  
 Quote:


princeofegypt said:


> fixed it:
> 
> ran this
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tauruslabs.usbhostcheck


 
  


  
  

*Problems getting Samsung Note 4 to play with Mojo?*
  

*Problems getting Samsung GS3 LTE to play with Mojo?*
  

*Information on Android ROMs, in relation to USB Audio*
  
  


Spoiler: Note: Chord advise Mojo customers NOT to use these solid MicroUSB adaptors



 
  


mojo ideas said:


> We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. this is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket.


 

  


  
  
  
  
 Here's a *wildcard* some of you may care to look into: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13440#post_12425559


  
_*NB*: Mojo USB input is_:
  


Spoiler: Asynchronous






rob watts said:


> USB is isochronous asynchronous. This means that the FPGA supplies the timing to the source, and incoming USB data is re clocked from the low jitter master clock. So again source jitter is eliminated.
> 
> Rob


 
  


  


Spoiler: Not galvanically-isolated






rob watts said:


> The problem with galvanic isolation is that the USB decoder chip and the data transmitter is powered from the mobile phone. There is no point in having 8 hours on Mojo if your mobile phone battery is depleted earlier. That said, you really need isolation when using a PC; its an order of magnitude smaller problem when using mobile phones, as everything is battery with no ground loops, and mobiles are incredibly power efficient compared to PC's - which gives you very much lower RF noise.


 
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF & signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> .... Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is galvanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
> 
> So Mojo like Dave has solved the jitter problem via USB, as the timing for the data comes from Mojo not the source.
> 
> Rob


 
  


  
 ★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to devices via 3.5mm co-axial



*(NB: please also view the videos section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment*. *None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2940#post_12033270
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2595#post_12029029
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12810#post_12407306
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3570#post_12046140
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4020#post_12054119
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4275#post_12057847
  
Please be cautious about head-fier derGabe selling cables_  - *some members have not received their orders!*_
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11490#post_12349732
  
  
  
 iBasso DX90 issues:  www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4800#post_12069924
  
  
  
*Fiio x3**ii and X5ii*  owners, please additionally note: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14070#post_12442957
 MoonAudio offer suitable cables
 Custom-Cable also offer suitable cables

  
 [spoiler='Uranus' Co-Axial cable for Fiio X3ii and X5ii] 'Uranus' Co-Axial cable for Fiio X3ii and X5ii

(image credit: 'noobandroid')
  
 NB: the DAC end of noobandroid's cable (RH, in the pic) has one too many poles, but, if wired appropriately, may still work correctly (please see the 2nd connection image immediately below). *tkteo*_'s_ Dyson version is what one would actually expect.


  
  
 Here are the signal paths for an appropriate Co-Axial cable to connect Fiio X3ii and X5ii DAPs to Mojos Co-Axial digital input:
  

 (pin-out identities based upon these: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14985#post_12467535 )
  
*IMPORTANT: James (CEO of Fiio) has privately confirmed to me that the above diagram is definitely correct for X3ii, X5ii, and X7*
  
  
 Alternatively, if you wish to use a _*stereo TRS*_ plug at the Mojo end (instead of the mono TS plug in the above picture, which is really all that is required), then the pin connections would be as follows:
  

 (pin-out identities based upon this: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/18675#post_12651727)
  


  


Spoiler: Also see THIS post






eaglewings said:


> Lately, I have been recommending a certain type of TRS Connector(or Plug) for the coaxial cable to connect a Fiio X3ii/X5ii/X7 to a Mojo, and it appears to be causing some confusion here. Hopefully this post will help clarify this confusion.
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE:* This post only applies to Fiio X3 2nd Gen, X5 2nd Gen and X7 devices. Before we get into the topic, here is a picture to understand what TS, TRS, TRRS Connectors are:
> 
> ...


 
  


  
  
 ★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to devices via Toslink / Optical



*(NB: please also view the videos section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment. None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  

*Mojos optical input is a standard Toslink Optical socket. However, many DAPs have optical outputs using 3.5mm sockets, so PLEASE CHECK before buying an optical cable*
  

  
  


Spoiler: Sysconcept custom-made low-profile optical cable (popular option)



Sysconcept custom-made low-profile optical cable
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2370#post_12025183
  
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349
  

  



  

  


Spoiler: Google Chromecast Audio optical cable (6 inches)



 
 Google Chromecast Audio optical cable (6 inches)
  
 https://store.google.com/product/optical_cable_chromecast_audio
  

  


  
  
     
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2880#post_12032024
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2265#post_12023214  (specifically to a Mac computer)
  
 related (_non_-Mojo-specific) discussion about optical cables: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2250#post_12023147


  
 [/spoiler]
  
  


Spoiler: Windows Phone



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2025#post_12020136
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4770#post_12069520
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12360#post_12394268
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12855#post_12408223
  


hifikid245 said:


> ....
> And BTW to clear up the Windows Phone confusions, it's confirmed otg is only supported on newer models that supports 'Continuum' for example the Lumia 950/xl. I am not sure about older models but my Lumia 830(running the latest windows 10m preview) does not work with the mojo.
> 
> http://forums.windowscentral.com/microsoft-lumia-950/395360-external-audio-dac-support-usb-otg.html


 
  


  
  
*Blackberry Phone*
  
  


Spoiler: If you're trying to choose a DAP to use with the Mojo, then consider the following



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5070#post_12078284
  
  
 Almost any DAP with a digital-output should function correctly with Mojo.
 Some that Head-fiers have successfully used with Mojo include:
  
 Fiio X3ii
 Fio X5ii
 Fiio X7
 AK70
 AK100
 AK120
 AK240
 AK320
 AK380
 Shanling M1
 Soundaware M1 Esther
  
 Also see: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/19620#post_12706423


  
  


Spoiler: Using Mojo with Linux or OSX computers



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3795#post_12049683
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13095#post_12417207


  
  


Spoiler: Setting-up Foobar / J-River, with a fix if you are losing the beginning second or so of each track



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12159983
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/7245#post_12179712
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7995#post_12207379
  
  
 ALSO SEE:
  
_Foobar_:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11955#post_12372725
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13125#post_12417607
  
  
 (_J-River_* general *set-up, on MBP):
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11685#post_12359925
  
 and this may also be of interest


  
 ALSO SEE (*regardless* of which playback software is used): www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9780#post_12277215
  
  


Spoiler: Bands / Cases / Stacking methods, etc.



 


Spoiler: Specialist cycling silicone band



_cycling silicone band *(Link)*_

 Image credit: _evolutionx_


  


Spoiler: TFY Security hand strap holder



*TFY Security hand strap holder (Link)*


 Image credit: _Lynnfield_
  


  

_Silicone wristbands_
Large _O-rings_ from an automotive spares supplier (or _these_, although they may not last very long)
_Sticky back velcro_ (may leave sticky residue on devices, in the event of trying to remove it entirely)
_3M Dual Lock Low Profile_
_Double-sided self-adhesive foam_ (may leave sticky residue on devices, in the event of wishing to remove it entirely) If you use _single-sided_, you'll still need silicone bands as well
_Blu-Tack_
_3M 'Command' picture-hanging strips_
_Cured silicone_ (just like single-sided foam, this will need silicone bands, as well)
Thin bead of silicone sealant (warning: don't use this method unless you are familiar with how silicone can be removed correctly)
  
  


Spoiler: Alternatively, you could use a Pelican/Otter case



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6675#post_12152846
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6660#post_12152174
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5940#post_12114898
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4695#post_12067758
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11130#post_12334208


  
  
*or an aluminium case*
  
  


Spoiler: or a soft pouch



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6720#post_12154663
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6660#post_12152262
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11505#post_12350287


 
  


Spoiler: Nice leather case, by Dignis



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9810#post_12277896
  
dignis.co.kr
  
iconosquare.com/p/1193350812811068504_1569715448
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1195363820210947738_1569715448
  
dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=1&display_group=3
  
http://shop2.dignis.cafe24.com/product/LAETUS-CHORD-MOJO-CASE/119/?cate_no=54&display_group=1
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14715#post_12459243
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14745#post_12459983
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14925#post_12464009


  


Spoiler: Mojo + AK70 leather case by Miter






moonaudio said:


> ​  ​  ​ *Chord Mojo + AK70 Music Player Leather Case by Miter*​ *$99.00*​  ​ *Free U.S. Ground Shipping*​  ​ ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
  


  
  
  
_*Chord have released a high-quality case of their own*_ _(please see __'*Official Chord Accessories for Mojo'*, in next section__)_
  
    
  


Spoiler: ...and, if you happen to own an Astell & Kern AK70, Dignis offer a combined case for stacking with Mojo






anakchan said:


> Dignis has come up with some cases for the AK70/Mojo combo which looks rather nice.
> 
> Photos taken from Dignis Japan's Twitter page.


 
  


  


Spoiler: Stacking with AK DAPs



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2340#post_12024579
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4830#post_12071057
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5955#post_12115382
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9150#post_12246848
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9150#post_12246877
  


  
  
  
*Here is a way to seal unused ports on Mojo*


  

  


Spoiler: Official Chord Accessories for Mojo



 

  


Spoiler: Official Chord leather & plastic case



 



  
  
 More pics: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14715#post_12459171
  
 Chord case review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_VuZJH5yvU


  


Spoiler: Chord Electronics CABLE ACCESSORY PACK, which includes a BASIC add-on module



 
  
  


  
 The BASIC USB Adapter Module, that is *included* in the official Cable Accessory Pack (as shown in the above contents), is used _as shown in the following image_.
  
 It houses the connector plug of the digital transmission cable and thereby reduces stress upon that connector plug and Mojos connector socket.
  
 When attached to Mojo, the module also makes it easier to stack with a smartphone without obscuring the screen, since the combination of *Mojo+module* more closely matches the length of a smartphone.

  
   



Spoiler: For casual interest, this is what the PROTOTYPE of the BASIC module looked like






Spoiler: blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/



blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
  




 images credit: http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
  


 


Spoiler: twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754



 
twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754
  




  
 images credit: twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754


 


Spoiler: modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/



www.modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/  


  
 images credit: www.modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/





  


  
  
*NB*: please also see the _*Munkonggadgets interview with John Franks*_
  
  
  


Spoiler: NOTE: Chord will soon be releasing an official EXTENDED case for users of their add-on modules to simultaneously protect the combination of Mojo&module






mojo ideas said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > greenbow said:
> ...


 
  


  
  


  
  


Spoiler: Is one of the input types better than the others?



This will always be a contentious issue (such is the nature of geeky audiophiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). There will always be fans of one connection type or another.
  
 Here are some aspects of the discussion:
  


jawed said:


> Rob has a preference for optical on Hugo, but USB on Hugo TT. The difference between them is that TT has galvanic isolation.
> 
> Mojo and Hugo don't use galvanic isolation as this would suck power out of the mobile device that they are connected to. You would drain the battery in your phone more rapidly if it had galvanic isolation.
> 
> ...


 
  


Spoiler: NB: Mojo is NOT Galvanically-isolated






rob watts said:


> The problem with galvanic isolation is that the USB decoder chip and the data transmitter is powered from the mobile phone. There is no point in having 8 hours on Mojo if your mobile phone battery is depleted earlier. That said, you really need isolation when using a PC; its an order of magnitude smaller problem when using mobile phones, as everything is battery with no ground loops, and mobiles are incredibly power efficient compared to PC's - which gives you very much lower RF noise.


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


 
  


  


Spoiler: USB connection making a difference to sound isn't data related - its down to RF & correlated noise






rob watts said:


> dobrescu george said:
> 
> 
> > USB DAC data is not bit perfect by any stretch of imagination. It tries to be bit perfect, but if it fails to be, it is not corrected at any point. Though again, there should not be any ground and sky differences.
> ...


 
  





rob watts said:


> bavinck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone will ever answer that question satisfactorily if you know how the technical aspects of the devices work. The transport is passing a purely digital signal onto the Mojo, just what the original file is. Mojo does all the work. That being said, some people swear they hear a difference in sound depending on the transport. You decide what is most likely
> ...


 
  
  


Spoiler: The way to good USB sound quality is using a cable with *well-designed RF characteristics* (cost is NOT the deciding factor)






rob watts said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> ...


 
  


  


rob watts said:


> angular mo said:
> 
> 
> > Two questions related to Rob Watts' comments on optical output as a source to the Mojo;
> ...


 
  
 There are pros and cons to each connection type. Optical may be the most immune to RF, but most people encounter no RF issues with USB or Co-ax, so it is best to choose your connection type based upon what is offered by your existing player, and then to learn how to get the most reliable result from that connection type. Mojo itself has the potential to get equally-superb SQ from Optical, Co-ax, or USB.
  


rob watts said:


> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If you're still wondering about the very small percentage of RF issues, then please skip down 6 sections below


  
  
 Android automatically upsamples ALL music files to 24/192, which is _*not*_ a good thing for Mojo - *here's what to do about it* (_IMPORTANT!:_ please see discussion in the *'**Connecting Mojo to OTG (microUSB) devices**'* section, above) 
  
  


Spoiler: How to set-up UAPP to run Tidal bit-perfectly, without Android upsampling



1) Enter UAPP:
  

  
  
 2) Select 'Artists' page:
  

  
  
 3) Select drop-down menu:
  

  
  
 4) Select Tidal:
  


  
  
 You should see this screen:
  

 ...but if the password screen doesn't appear, then just click on the 'human' icon like this:

  
   
*Also, remember to set the quality-level:*
  



 Raw screengrabs credit: *maxh22*


  
  


Spoiler: Regarding software for using Tidal, etc. (wrt UPnP), on some phones



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/195#post_11994409
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4200#post_12056432
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4725#post_12068719
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8340#post_12217948
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9750#post_12274956
  
 Thanks to _'DanBa'_ for this informative post:  www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7350#post_12061822
  
  
 Also consider:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13725#post_12433418
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13800#post_12435426
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13575#post_12428810
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2280#post_12023830
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2910#post_12032759
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14775#post_12460426
  
If you're using Neutron & can't output higher than 44.1khz
  
 If you are experiencing clicking sounds, you may need to adjust buffer settings:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9930#post_12282635
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10230#post_12295303
  
 and you should also consider if it might be an RF interference issue _(see the relevant links, on that issue, below)_


  
  


Spoiler: Getting a NAS drive to work with USB Audio Player Pro (UAPP)



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11475#post_12348650
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11490#post_12349539


  
  


Spoiler: Detailed information about Mojos volume levels & associated button colours






rob watts said:


> canali said:
> 
> 
> > guys sorry to ask but this volume table is for the hugo...I can't find a similar one for the mojo.
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks to _*GRUMPYOLDGUY*_ for creating the following Mojo-specific spreadsheet:
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> The color indicator/volume problem isn't really a problem. Just start the Mojo in preset mode and count clicks to get to the right output level.
> 
> Preset is 3Vrms, each click is 1dB... Here's a summary of the math to get to your desired dB SPL level...
> 
> ...


 
  
  


  


Spoiler: Setting Mojo to Line-Level (e.g. for use with a Preamplifier or Active Loudspeakers, etc.)



To set the output level to _*3*V_ ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons
 together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. *This mode is not*
*remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored for safety reasons.*
  


ra97or said:


> s7uart said:
> 
> 
> > nntnam said:
> ...


 
  

  
 To set the output level to _*1.9*V RMS_, first follow the above guidance, to attain 3V, and then continue further, with the following:
  


rob watts said:


> Yes 4 clicks down will set it to 1.9v (both balls indigo). Each step is always a 1 dB change.


 
  


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > Please no worries!
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > @xtr4 i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
> ...


 
  
  
 For physically-connecting Mojo to active speakers, see: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13350#post_12423100
  

  


  


Spoiler: Regarding optional use of an additional amp






audionewbi said:


> I just carried a quick amp test and my results are as follows:
> 
> *Portaphile 627x:* Sadly this amp proves to be the worst offender. Mojo has out classed this amp by a large margin.
> *Meir Audio quickstep:* This amp did not alter the sound but to me there is no point in pairing it with quickstep as Mojo alone offers far more volume than paired with quickstep.
> ...


 
  


  
*IMPORTANT:* Please see the earlier section, on *'Regarding Mojos Output Stage'*
  
  


Spoiler: Setting the *DIGITAL* volume level on your transport device (only if supported), to feed Mojo optimally



_*This post*_ was the stimulus for Rob's responses, quoted below:  
 Quote:
  


rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...





rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
*IMPORTANT!: *Android automatically upsamples ALL music files to 24/192, which is _*not*_ a good thing for Mojo - *here's what to do about it*
*IMPORTANT!: *please also see discussion in the *'**Connecting Mojo to OTG (microUSB) devices**'* section, above)


  
  
  


Spoiler: Battery & Charging



*Please note: *_Instructions advise charging a *brand-new* Mojo for *10 hours* before using, but actually, it is* only necessary to charge until the tiny white charging LED goes out*. With most brand-new Mojos, this will be around half that. Just trust what the charging LED tells you._
  
  
_For a Mojo that has already been charged previously:_
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
*If your Mojo LED is flashing *_whilst connected to a charger, please check that the charger is rated at least_* 1amp *_current-delivery_
  
   



Spoiler: How do the colours relate to Mojos charge-status?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> townyj said:
> 
> 
> > @Rob Watts
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


  


Spoiler: Mojo is taking much longer than expected, to charge



First, check that your charger is rated for _at least_ *1amp* charging current (higher is fine; lower is not). If the charger is not rated high-enough, then Mojos white charging LED will flash, to warn that Mojo will not charge successfully.
  
 However, if your charger is fine, then it may be that Mojos battery has been discharged more-deeply than usual:
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> slcanhead said:
> 
> 
> > .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge.
> ...


 
  


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> Firstly the 4/5 hours is the charge time whilst it is in constant current or full charge mode - so that will get you to blue. But after that it goes into trickle charge mode, and the white light will still be on. I can't remember how long the trickle charge mode is, but I guess 9 hours would be right for full and trickle charge.
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Charging state of the battery makes little difference to Mojos output level






mojo ideas said:


> headwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > It can push 5.3V when fully charged.
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: How many charge/discharge cycles is the Mojo battery going to last ? 



Quote:
  


> Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


  
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> .... the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units expect a life of greater than ten years. Mojo has a plug on it so it's just an easy replacement for a shop technician Hugo batteries will need soldering in place though but this is also a low skilled job which would be require rarely if ever.
> John Franks.


 
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The batteries are plug in and held into place via thermal sheet. Very easy to change by your dealer.
> 
> You should see more than 10,000 hours of use before the battery will need changing.
> ...





  


Spoiler: Can I upgrade my Mojos battery?






mojo ideas said:


> We had the battery developed for only our mojo application. Done for us especially, It took Chord 3 years and many attempts to get the sheer ear thumping power density we have achieved in mojo. So I'd rather people didnt underestimate our design skills and I'd ask please don't think you can better it with a quick battery substitution as this can be risky or even dangerous.


 
   
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> Guys we at Chord really did extensive studies into batteries before we chose the optimised solution we have in Mojo. We even looked at up and coming battery technologies like lithium sulphur which potentially could extend Mojo's playing time by a factor of four but unfortunately the newer chemistry's are just not there yet. Be aware the battery technology we've chosen is good and above all its safe being a higher spec than most. Remember that mojo is designed for a pocket or a hand to carry and a poorly deigned lithium ion battery could be chemically very volatile. Look up lithium batteries catching fire I don't want one of those in my pocket!


 
  
  


  



Spoiler: I fully-charged Mojo & then left unused for a few days - why is it now drawing a charge again, even though it was left unused?






> There is a minute amount of battery usage when the unit is turned off as it has to monitor the button states. So it can be expected that it will need a small charge after not being used and off, this shouldn't be a problem as it will be a few months before mojo loses all charge when switched off.
> 
> With regards to the 3 buttons flashing, this is not a problem when the unit is charging.


 


> Mojo will discharge the battery - it will take about 6 months to do. But after finishing a charge, if you reconnect a bit later it will re-charge with the white light on. But it is only supplying a few milli-amps of current, as the last part of the charge is a trickle charge.
> 
> So the white light on is nothing to worry about.


 


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> the battery is always connected - but - when the charger is on, and the battery is fully charged, then the trickle charge is balanced by the current that the amp needs, so no nett charge going into the battery - its just going from the charger to the amp... The battery is still providing a low impedance, and dynamic surge currents though, but the average DC current is just matched by the charger.
> ...


 
  


  



Spoiler: Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24/7?






mojo ideas said:


> elnero said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any harm in most of the time leaving the Mojo hooked up to computer and plugged in to the wall to keep a full charge?
> ...


 
    
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> staxton said:
> 
> 
> > I am also considering replacing my desktop DAC (which, by the way, cost far more than than the Mojo) with a second Mojo, so I might have something to sell too! One question that I think remains unanswered is, Is it alright to leave the Mojo on 24/7 plugged in with a 2A wall wart? Will that adversely affect the battery or anything else in the Mojo? Would keeping the Mojo on all the time avoid the issues with the battery charging circuitry?
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: What happens when you charge and listen at the same time?






rob watts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> mojo ideas said:
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> the battery is always connected - but - when the charger is on, and the battery is fully charged, then the trickle charge is balanced by the current that the amp needs, so no nett charge going into the battery - its just going from the charger to the amp... The battery is still providing a low impedance, and dynamic surge currents though, but the average DC current is just matched by the charger.
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging and using at red ....
> 
> Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.
> 
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> To understand it better, let's assume Mojo is off and charging.
> 
> Now the charger has two modes of normal operation - constant current, which is set to 330 mA, and constant voltage which is set to 8.200 V. Now when the non charging battery battery voltage is less than 8.200 V, then the charger supplies a constant current. But when the non charging battery voltage gets close to 8.200 V, then the charger switches mode to constant voltage at 8.200 V. The current that is charging the battery then slowly falls from the initial 330mA, to zero - its in the trickle charge mode now. Eventually, the non charging battery voltage hits exactly 8.200 V, the charger is in constant voltage mode of 8.200 V, no current now flows into the battery, and the charger switches off automatically. When the battery voltage falls to 8.0 volts, then the charger will return to charging. Tip - if you want to force the charger to top up Mojo's battery to 8.200 V then removing the charge USB, wait 5 seconds, reattach, and the charger will top it up to 8.200 V.
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> when the Mojo is being used and being charged especially when driving lower impedances there is a net drain on the battery. This means that the charging circuit does not quite provide enough power to power the Dac and amp circuitry and keep charge the battery at the same level this is because we had to limit the amount of charge over a given time due to thermal constraints. Our charging time with the Mojo switched off is usually four or max five hours this is a little inconvenient but when we compare this to other Dac amps that need up to a full twenty four hours to charge we feel that we didn't do such a bad job.


 
  
  


   


Spoiler: What factors can affect Mojos battery duration?



 
 Broadly-speaking, most people get around 7-8 hrs from a *fully-charged* Mojo, but it can vary depending on, for example, what load your IEMs/CIEMs/Headphones present to Mojos output stage, how loudly you play your music, and also (to a small degree) what digital protocol you are using:
  
 low load, opt/coax may yield closer to 8 hours
 low load, USB may yield closer to 7 hours
  
 heavily loaded then you could lose another hour.
  
 Low load would be -20dB FS into 300 ohms, 3v preset volume.
  
  
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> As for battery life, this depends upon how well charged it is, and whether you are using USB or optical/coax, how loud you play, and the impedance of the headphones. So driving 300 ohms, using optical, green volume, you will get 8 hours. Use USB it will be 6 and a half hours. Use a low impedance IEM, green volume, and it will get worse. Use an 8 ohm loudspeaker and you will get even lower battery life.
> 
> Rob


 
   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> optical is the lowest power - the USB decoder chip is about 1/3 W and is turned off when VBUS is low.
> 
> Rob


  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> .... the impedance of headphones can be reactive, so there could be a phase shift between current and voltage, thus slightly increasing power drain. But don't worry about that. The max power being drawn within Mojo is with 8 ohm IEM's - as although the power in the load is low, the current is higher and that will increase power dissipation on Mojo's discrete OP stage, even when you are running say at red on the volume.
> 
> Oh another point - power loss within the battery is 0.2% of Mojo's total, so it is insignificant.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


  


Spoiler: Does it do any damage if one inadvertently puts power into the microUSB data port?






> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> Does it do any damage if one inadvertently puts power into the micro USB data port?
> 
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Does Mojo have enough driving-power, when in battery-only mode?



 
  Quote:
  


rob watts said:


> griff2 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the reverse.  I'm using Sennheiser HD-25 1 II: directly out of the Mojo the sound seems present and correct, but when used with a Ray Samuels SR-71a, the sound goes to a whole new level.  The sound becomes rock solid and more like listening to musicians playing instruments; without the Ray Samuels the sound seem to collapse in on itself and become more hi-fi (ie impressive noises but less music).  To my ears, the extra amplification is not adding tonal euphony but is instead making the most of the DAC.
> ...


   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> The earlier prototypes had less current than Hugo - 0.2A RMS. But last Feb we were with Nelson (Malaysian distributor) and I showed him the prototype. He brought some headphones, and we compared it to Hugo - and it was bad, a lot of clipping from Mojo, none from Hugo. It so happened (luckily) Nelson gave us possibly the only 8 ohm headphones on the market Final Audio Pandora.
> 
> So I upgraded the current to match Hugo, its the same 0.5A RMS. To do this I used 6 small OP transistors in parallel as size would not permit use of the large devices I use in Hugo.
> 
> Mojo development had some weird fortuitous events - the first time we showed the prototype happened to use the only 8 ohm headphones that would show problems - and the day we were deciding on the design Xilinx emailed me with a new FPGA that would enable Hugo performance but with the needed power, and happened to be in production just in time for Mojo.





  


Spoiler: Mojos battery capacity is 14Wh






rob watts said:


> costinstn said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know the battery capacity on the Mojo? sometimes i use a 5000mah external battery, which the Mojo completely drains, and it barely goes to green level(i get about 4--5 hours of use after this charge). Also, i read that Chord recommends charging from a 1A/5V source. Is there any problem if i charge with a 2A/5V iPad charger? Honestly i didn't check to see if it shortens the charging time.
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Mojo sometimes runs hot - is this OK?



Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> JF here - Mojos multiple DSP cores and all other circuitry develop 1.7 Watts of heat when running this heat it dissipated from Mojos case through convection and heat radiating away. This can only happen when the Mojo cases temperature is a few degrees above the ambient temperature so it will feel warm in a high ambient environment. This is normal and totally safe as there are three separate and independent thermal sensing and protection circuits to look after Mojo and Mojos special battery.


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> JF here - ....  the battery is perfectly safe right up to 150 degrees Centigrade we had it made that way and its costs more than other batteries. The case of the mojo when it's charging has to shed about 1. 7 watts of heat it can only do that by radiating it away or convecting it away. If it's in a warm environment or it can't covect its heat away it's temperature will rise until there is a sufficient temperature differential to shed its heat. It's perfectly safe we have three indepentdant thermal temperature safety shut down method in mojo so please don't worry we know what we are doing. Remember a really hot cup of tea is usually only about 60 degrees C.


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> Mojo actually has three independant thermal cut outs a special high temperature battery and very sophisticated charging circuitry . Picking up on an earlier post Mojo actually does not dissipate a lot of heat when it's working. It's only about 1.7 watts and when it's charging it adds about another watt so its not much really. However the electronics and battery are thermally bonded to the aluminium case. The Mojo's case can only shed its heat through convection or by radiating it away. This can only work if there is a temperature differential between itself and its ambient surroundings if there is an insufficient gradient between them, the Mojos temperature will rise until there is a large enough difference to pass its heat to the air surrounding it.
> If it is prevented from doing this perhaps by being insulated I some way it's temperature will rise until one of the three shut down trips operate. note the battery is safe to 150 degrees and the trips all operate up to a hundred degrees lower. Therefore it's perfectly safe. In fact if it's feeling mildly hot at first to your hand. Your hand alone will easily soon bring the unit down to a reasonable temperature.


 
  


rob watts said:


> paulus xii said:
> 
> 
> > .... The unit turns off after a while. Probably when it gets too warm. That was kind of a disappointment as I was going to use it as a DAC for my PC as well.
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging & using at red - & indeed as Mython says putting Mojo on its side will solve that issue too.
> 
> Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.
> 
> ...





  



Spoiler: Charging noise



 
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU & a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant.
> 
> Rob


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, & this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, & this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. Don't worry about it if you hear the noise, Mojo is not faulty & will continue to be reliable.
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> jd007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it normal to have the mojo make a hissing sound (ie the unit itself, audio output is fine) when plugged in to power? brand new unit but it makes this weird noise when its plugged in (both when off and on). the hissing dies down when i plug in the signal cable (unit still off), not sure if i should send my unit back.
> ...


 
  


ra97or said:


> Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> *Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit
> ...


 

  


  


  
  


Spoiler: Regarding RF interference



 


duncan said:


> Interference is only noticeable when your cell is on 2G, & only if your IEM cable is within 3-6 inches of the phone (that seems to be where the interference comes from, the headphone jack)...
> 
> 3G/4G/LTE etc do not have any effect that I can tell...


 
   
 Quote:


x relic x said:


> Waaaaay back, early in the thread it was determined that 3G and LTE showed little to no EMI noise, but 2G/Edge cellular reception was very noisy. I heard no noise until I switched to 2G/Edge & it was brutally obvious. That's another factor besides cables acting as antennae.


 
  


ok-guy said:


> ok seeing everyone has earned a day off at The Pump it's down to me to bring you a 'Official' Chord-Electronics announcement dealing with RF interference with phones...
> 
> *We at Chord Electronics suggest that people switch to flight mode when using Mojo Especially when it's strapped to a phone.*
> 
> ...


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> The problem lies in the cables that we attach both input & output & the variations thereof. These act as aerials feeding directly into Mojo. A phones level RFI in close proximity to mojo is very severe & therefore this issue is not easily solved without compromising Mojos performance this is because when a phone loses signal it ramps up the transmitt levels dramatically & these can be on any number of frequencies. Some cables are adequately screened & with those there is unlikely to be a problem, but with unscreened types there may be. That is why we recomend that for critical listening & in environments where a signal is likely to be lost that you switch to airplane mode.


 
  


sandalaudio said:


> You can get various sizes of snap-to-fit ferrites at most electronics shops.
> https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-snap-choke-core?variant=5717355973
> 
> I'm not saying it will make a difference to the sound quality etc.


 
  
    
 Basically, if you experience RF issues when Mojo is connected to a smartphone, then:
  

ensure you are using a proper _coaxially-shielded_ connector cable
if available to you, try to operate your smartphone on _3G_ or _LTE_, & not on _2G/Edge_
try using the smartphone in 'Airplane' mode whenever possible
Co-ax cables, & USB connector cables, can often be purchased with a ferrite choke manufactured integral to the lead, but if your cable does not include one, you may find it worthwhile obtaining a small ferrite choke to clip around the cable, locating it as close to the DAC end as possible
  

Quote:



rob watts said:


> We are hearing good things about Audio Quest jitter bug - I have heard it stops the mobile phone EMC problems that can happen with Mojo & certain headphones. I will be checking it out soon.
> 
> Rob





  
  
_*Where can I BUY Mojo in my Country?*_
  
  
*Where can I BUY Mojo in the UK?*
  
  
*Where can I REGISTER my Mojo product?*


----------



## Mython

​ _*OFFICIAL WEBPAGE 1*_​ _*OFFICIAL WEBPAGE 2*_​  ​ _*OFFICIAL FAQ (+ Support)*_​  ​  ​ _*Official Mojo *__*User-Manual*_​  ​   ​  ​ Head-fi *Mojo 'Product Page'*​  ​ Head-fi *Mojo* *FAQ* _(started by 'Currawong') _(NB: this should be considered _supplementary_ to the comprehensive information, below)​  
 ​   ​ _Windows DRIVER.zip_​  ​ _Windows *7* DRIVER.zip_​  
  


Spoiler: Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts (Mojos designer) - PLEASE READ THIS!



 


Spoiler: Rob Watts' Presentation Slides (from release event at Londons 'Shard')






rob watts said:


> Here are my slides from the Shard presentation:


 
  


  
  


Spoiler: Informative posts by Rob Watts  (the designer of Mojo)



 
  


Spoiler: I don't tend to get fatigued, listening to Mojo - Why is that?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> Its a brain issue, and is (mostly) down to two technical problems - one being noise floor modulation, one being timing uncertainty. With timing uncertainty, when the sampled digital data is converted back to a continuous signal, the DAC creates timing errors. These timing errors then interfere with the brains ability to actual perceive the starting and stopping of notes - and when the brain can't easily recognise something, it has to work harder to make sense of what is going on. Its a bit like one being in a party trying to understand somebody speaking with a lot of noise - your brain has to work harder to understand the voice, and its tiring. The noise floor modulation problem, means that the brain has greater difficulty separating sounds out into individual entities. What people forget, as we take hearing for granted, is that the brain is processing the data from the ears, and separating things out into individual entities, and also putting a placement tag onto that entity. Noise floor modulation makes it more difficult for the brain to separate things out into individual entities, so the brain has to work harder to make sense of the music. And when it has to work harder, you get listening fatigue.
> 
> Now the timing issue is a unique problem with digital audio, and noise floor modulation is about ten times a larger problem than with amplifiers, so you can see why listening fatigue is a particular problem with digital.
> 
> Rob





  


Spoiler: Why does Mojo seem to improve, with time?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> heartsmart said:
> 
> 
> > Is it my brain. Or is it that Mojo just gets better and better the longer I use it? This little gadget is really stunning.
> ...


  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Electrolytic capacitors take time to break in - leakage current takes 3 months to minimize and so does ESR (equivalent series resistance). If you use them in the audio path (I do not) then bass distortion gets lower with time. It is possible to reduce break-in time, and I do this.
> 
> With Hugo I kept on getting the feeling that SQ was getting better and better - even nine months on - but when given brand new product from Chord, once warmed up, they sounded the same. So it was not the hardware, and either I was deluding myself, or my brain was un-learning digital music. Now Mojo/Hugo/Dave do things in the time domain that no other DAC's do, so its easier for the brain to make sense of the music as timing of transients has much less uncertainty. Certainly the brain does get used to a particular sound, and creates processing short cuts that allows better understanding of the sound, so its not a great leap to state the possibility that our brain's unlearn digital sound as after all, we are surrounded by it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> The brain breaking in problem I think is actually about us dealing with conventional digital audio - we listen to digital music all the time - TV, Hi-Fi and portable gear and actually listen to un-sampled music probably less than 1% of the time - so our poor brains is saturated by having to deal with the timing problems of sampled digital music - and I guess it has created coping strategies to deal with uncertainty in the timing of transients. Then along comes something different, with the timing uncertainty removed - so the brain has to unlearn the coping mechanisms.
> 
> Now I am of course only guessing here, but it was very odd when I first heard Hugo - and that took 9 months for me to get used to the sound - I had this constant feeling that SQ was getting better - it was not Hugo, as new units sounded the same as my old unit.
> 
> ...


 
  

 Also see John Franks' remarks: https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=41m7s
  


  


Spoiler: Some relationships between sound quality and technical performance






rob watts said:


> solarium said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Mojo yesterday, and have been comparing to my iDSD micro. I hear what people refer as "musical" and "emotional," but I want to understand why. The iDSD sound more flat, more monotone almost compare to the Mojo. Is the Mojo more true to the original sound? I'm not sure, but it sure sounds more fun. It's almost like describing a picture, the Mojo has more contrast and vibrancy, where as the iDSD has a more flatter, but possibly more true color.
> ...


 

  


  


Spoiler: About digital filters...



Quote: 





rob watts said:


> There has been some recent discussion about digital filters, in particular closed form mathematics. There is a lot of confusion about what is actually happening, and this is not surprising - filter design is complex, and people talk about things that they have little real understanding.
> 
> Indeed, the more time and work I spend in audio, the more I realise how much more there is to know - we are all scratching at the surface, so some humility is needed. "You know nothing Jon Snow" is my favourite quote from Game of Thrones, and I often bear it in mind when thinking about audio, and how to relate something I hear with theory.
> 
> ...





 
  


Spoiler: Does Mojos FPGA have any advantage over powerful PC software players?






rob watts said:


> PC's are very restricted in what they can do for real time signals. You simply can't replicate the processing that Dave does in a PC - simply because PC processors are sequential serial devices with a very limited number of cores. When you are doing a doing a FIR filter (a tap) you need to read from memory the audio data; read from memory the coefficient data; multiply the numbers together;then read the accumulated data and add that to the previous multiplication; then save the result. Lots of things to do in sequence. With an FPGA you can do all of these things in parallel at once, so a single FIR tap can be accomplished within a single clock cycle (obviously pipelined) - you are not forced to do things in sequence.
> 
> With Dave I have 166 dsp cores running, plus FPGA fabric to do a considerable amount of further processing. You simply can't do that in a PC. To give you another example - converting DSD into DoP. You need a quad core processor to do this manipulation in real time - otherwise you get drop-outs - but in a FPGA I could do this simple operation thousands of times over, and at much faster rates than DSD256.
> 
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: About Mojos Output-Impedance






rob watts said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > @robwatts @mojo ideas
> ...


 
  


  
  


Spoiler: What factors can influence the subjective 'brightness' or 'darkness' of a DACs sound character?






rob watts said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > What does *laid back* mean in sound? I never understood. Is mojo considered laid back
> ...


 
  


  
  


Spoiler: Influences *upon* RF noise and *of* RF noise



Quote:


rob watts said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> ...





rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob





 
  


Spoiler: Rob's take on whether cables can affect SQ






rob watts said:


> hiflight said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Should I worry about Clock-Jitter?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> skyyyeman said:
> 
> 
> > Clock jitter -- What is clock jitter? The reason I ask is that in considering different DAPs to use as transports to output a digital signal to the Mojo, I've seen some varying specs for clock jitter on different DAPs, as follows:
> ...


    
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> .... Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is galvanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
> 
> So Mojo like Dave has solved the jitter problem via USB, as the timing for the data comes from Mojo not the source.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob


 
    
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
> 
> The downside with USB is the common ground connection. This will mean RF noise will get into Mojo, making noise floor modulation worse. Now I go to very careful lengths to remove this problem by using lots of RF filtering, and double ground planes on the PCB, but even minute amounts of RF is significant. The other problem is down to the way that digital code works - which is in twos complement. So zero is in 24 bits binary is 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0000. If the signal goes slightly positive then we get just one bit changing to: 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0001. But if it goes 1 bit negative all the bits change to:  1111_1111_1111_1111_1111_1111. Now the problem with this is that when a bit changes, more power is needed, and this injects current into the ground of the PC - and the ground will get noisier. Unfortunately the noise is worst for small signals. Now the problem with this is that it then couples through to Mojo's ground plane, and the distorted signal currents will add or subtract to small signals - thus changing the small signal linearity. This in turn degrades the ability of the brain to re-create depth information, and so we hear it in terms of depth being flattened. What is really weird about depth perception is that there seems to be no limit to how accurate it needs to be, so the smallest error is significant.
> 
> ...


 
  
  

  


 
  
  


Spoiler: How is Mojos volume control implemented?






rob watts said:


> .... the volume control is in the central WTA filter core, and has an internal accuracy of 51 bits. But it then gets passed to the cross-feed dsp, then on to the 3 stage interpolation filters to take it to 2048FS, then into the OP noise shapers. So the 51 bits has to be truncated. But since the signal is at 16FS, the truncation is done via noise shaping and dithering. This means that the signal is not lost, but perfectly preserved, as this process adds zero distortion - just a fixed noise at -180dB. This has been verified with Verilog simulation.
> 
> Rob


 
  


  


Spoiler: Does Mojo measure different performance depending on which input is used?






rob watts said:


> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
> 
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> .... Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is galvanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
> 
> So Mojo like Dave has solved the jitter problem via USB, as the timing for the data comes from Mojo not the source.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Also relevant:


rob watts said:


> wcdchee said:
> 
> 
> > rob watts said:
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: My source/transport allows me to upsample to 24/192 or DSD - is this a good idea?






rob watts said:


> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> DSD as a format has major problems with it; in particular it has two major and serious flaws:
> 
> ...


 
   
_Also relevant:_
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...


  
  


  


Spoiler: On perceived soundstage-width






rob watts said:


> tkteo said:
> 
> 
> > So far I like using the Chord Mojo the most when listening to well-mastered vocalist stuff.
> ...


 
  
_Also of interest:_
  


rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Is Mojo FPGA code the same as Hugo?






rob watts said:


> .... it is a 15T that is used on the Mojo.
> 
> That has 16,640 logic cells and 45 dsp cores. 44 cores are used in Mojo.
> 
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> Hugo and Dave don't use any kind of DAC chip, the analogue conversion is discrete using pulse array. The key benefit of pulse array - something I have not seen any other DAC technology achieve at all - is an analogue type distortion characteristic. By this I mean, as the signal gets smaller, the distortion gets smaller too. Indeed, I have posted before about Hugo's small signal performance - once you get to below -20 dBFS distortion disappears - no enharmonic, no harmonic distortion, and no noise floor modulation as the signal gets smaller. With Dave, it has even more remarkable performance - a noise floor that is measured at -180dB and is completely unchanged from 2.5v RMS output to no signal at all. And the benefit of an analogue character? Much smoother and more natural sound quality, with much better instrument separation and focus. Of course, some people like the sound of digital hardness - the aggression gets superficially confused with detail resolution - but it quickly tires with listening fatigue, and poor timbre variation, as all instruments sound hard, etched and up front. But if you like that sound, then fine, but its not for me.
> 
> On the digital filter front - original samples getting modified - actually the vast majority of FIR digital filters retain untouched the original samples, as they are known as half band filters. In this case, the coefficients are arranged so that one set is zero with one coefficient being 1, so the original sample is returned unchanged. The other set being used to create the new interpolated value. The key benefit of half band filters is that the computation is much easier, as nearly half the coefficients are zero, plus the filter can be folded so that the number of multiplications is a quarter of a non half band filter. When designing an audio DAC ASIC, the key part in terms of gate count is the multiplier, so reducing this gives a substantial improvement in die size, and hence cost. So traditional digital filters use a cascade of half band filters, each half band filter doubles up the oversampling - so a cascade of 3 half band filters will give you an 8 times over-sampled signal, with one sample being the unmodified original data. You can tell if the filter is like this as at FS/2 (22.05 kHz for CD) the attenuation is -6dB. The filters that are not like this are so called apodising filters, and my filter the WTA filter.
> 
> ...


 


mojo ideas said:


> torq said:
> 
> 
> > 26,000 taps is the closest to a definitive statement as I've read ... the same as I've seen specified for Hugo.
> ...


 


mojo ideas said:


> it was always our intention to try to match the performance of Hugo To do this without using as much power as Hugo. Therefore Rob used more DSP cores but run differently to match the performance of Hugo but at far lower power demands. JF


 
  


  


Spoiler: How does Mojos current-delivery compare to that of Hugo?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> The earlier prototypes had less current than Hugo - 0.2A RMS. But last Feb we were with Nelson (Malaysian distributor) and I showed him the prototype. He brought some headphones, and we compared it to Hugo - and it was bad, a lot of clipping from Mojo, none from Hugo. It so happened (luckily) Nelson gave us possibly the only 8 ohm headphones on the market Final Audio Pandora.
> 
> So I upgraded the current to match Hugo, its the same 0.5A RMS. To do this I used 6 small OP transistors in parallel as size would not permit use of the large devices I use in Hugo.
> 
> Mojo development had some weird fortuitous events - the first time we showed the prototype happened to use the only 8 ohm headphones that would show problems - and the day we were deciding on the design Xilinx emailed me with a new FPGA that would enable Hugo performance but with the needed power, and happened to be in production just in time for Mojo.


  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
> 2. Mojo amplifier has a very high power supply rejection ratio.
> 3. The output is pure class A at 5v RMS into 300 ohm.
> 
> ...





  


Spoiler: What is Mojos power-output?






rob watts said:


> I have just measured a Mojo into a 16 ohm load using an APX555 test equipment. With 1% THD 1 kHz single channel,  Mojo delivered 3.30 v RMS - that's 680 mW. Using 50 Hz, it was 668 mW RMS.
> 
> Rob


 


rob watts said:


> I have done a quick measurement; with 30 ohms it is 4.25v RMS so that is 600 mW. For 50 ohms, I would expect 4.6v RMS or 423 mW RMS. This is with Mojo in blue battery, and at 1% THD with a continuous sine wave, power is RMS.
> 
> Rob


 
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Into 300 ohms, fully charged battery, its 94 mW or 5.3v RMS at the 1% THD point.
> 
> Rob





  


Spoiler: Does Mojo employ an attenuator?






rob watts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> obsidyen said:
> ...





  


Spoiler: What makes Mojos output stage so special?



 
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> andrewh13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps
> ...


   


Spoiler: This Hugo post is also relevant






rob watts said:


> I have been seeing some comments describing Hugo as excellent DAC with a good headphone amp. Both comments, in my view, are wrong and way off the mark - and seeing these comments are starting to bug me, so I would like to get it off my chest. So forgive me if I am overstepping the mark - commenting on honest posts about a product I have designed, but I thought it might be useful for Head-fi'rs to read my views.
> 
> First, I would like to talk about what as a designer I am trying to accomplish, as it has a bearing on one's opinion of Hugo's sound. Imagine going around CES and carefully listening to all the high end hi-fi on show, so you can carefully listen to all the major high end brands available today. Next, listen center stage row 10 to an orchestra. Now, in my opinion, high end Hi-fi sounds from very bad to absolutely awful compared to live acoustic music. The key difference in the sound is variability - live acoustic music has unbelievable variations in the perception of space, timbre, dynamics and rhythm. Additionally, each instrument sounds separate and as distinct entities. By comparison, high-end audio is severely compressed - depth of sound stage is limited to a few feet (listen to off stage effects in say Mahler first - in a concert the off stage effects sound a couple of hundred feet away but on a hi-fi it is an ambient sound a few feet away). Timbre is compressed - you don't get a really rich and smooth instrument playing at the same time as something bright. The biggest problem is the dominance effect - the loudest instrument is the one that drags your attention away - this constant see-saw of attention is the biggest reason for listening fatigue, a major problem with Hi-fi.
> 
> ...


 
  


  


 
  


Spoiler: Does Mojo need another amplifier?



 
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> griff2 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the reverse.  I'm using Sennheiser HD-25 1 II: directly out of the Mojo the sound seems present and correct, but when used with a Ray Samuels SR-71a, the sound goes to a whole new level.  The sound becomes rock solid and more like listening to musicians playing instruments; without the Ray Samuels the sound seem to collapse in on itself and become more hi-fi (ie impressive noises but less music).  To my ears, the extra amplification is not adding tonal euphony but is instead making the most of the DAC.
> ...





  


Spoiler: On the topic of background-hiss






rob watts said:


> There has been some talk about Mojo's hiss when silent. We publish the noise output voltage and its 3uV - that's same as an iPhone, and a little bit better than an AK240. With the Shure SE846 (pretty much the most sensitive IEM you can get) the 3uV translates to a noise of 24 dB SPL - and would be the same as the AK240 and the iPhone - but - and this is a big point - Mojo will also deliver over 5V RMS with the noise at 3uV still.
> 
> 24dB will be audible to some, and not to others, as you naturally hear hiss with IEMs stuck in your ears. My K10's are completely inaudible with Mojo powered or not powered, similarly the ultimate ears UERM. But these devices work out at 6 dB SPL as they are sensibly sensitive.
> 
> Rob


 


rob watts said:


> Just to reiterate on the hiss issue - Mojo has only 3uV of residual noise (that's the level with no signal). I have not seen a DAC, DAP, or mobile phone that betters this number, and this will determine the hiss level you hear. With sensible sensitivity IEM's (Noble, Ultimate ears, Dita) I can hear absolutely no added hiss from Mojo - that is turning Mojo on or off has no change in hiss levels from normal background noise.
> 
> Rob





  

*How does PSU design influence the sound quality of Rob's DACs?*
  

*Detailed Blog on Listening Tests*



  


  
  


Spoiler: Interviews with Rob Watts



 
*(NB: please also view the **VIDEOS** section!)*
  
  
  
www.the-ear.net/how-to/rob-watts-chord-mojo-tech
  
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e7SRXP3RHI
  


Spoiler: Q&A from x RELIC x's Mojo review



Quote:


			
				x RELIC x said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> _*Q&A with Rob Watts*:_
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


  
_Also see:_ *Munkonggadgets interview with John Franks*
  
  
 Related discussion (not Mojo-specific, but much of it does apply to Mojo) on *page 56* of this *Rob Watts interview*
  
 ...and this *John Franks interview* may be of interest, too.
  
 Also, *this one*
  
  
  
_and this:_* Interesting historical background of Rob's DAC design approach (video interview with Rob Watts & John Franks)* _(well worth watching)_


  
  


Spoiler: Device Performance Measurements



 

ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-chord-mojo-24-bit
  

goldenears.net/board/5904087
  

stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements
  

hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62-cd-reviews/776-chord-mojo-review
  
  
  

Quote:



rob watts said:


> I promised some time ago that I would show some measurements showing Mojo's performance. My reasoning for this was that Mojo does things that no other (non Chord) DAC does at any price; I was kind of annoyed that some people were comparing it to $100 DACs when the true competitors were $100K - and I kind of get that, its difficult to take Mojo seriously given its size and price. But if you could see the design complexity that goes inside Mojo then one could appreciate how much better it is; it really is vastly more complex than other DAC's, and this complexity is needed to recreate the original analogue signal accurately.
> 
> But I can show you that something special is going on from measurements. Take a look at this plot. This is a FFT of a 1kHz output at 2.5v RMS into a 300 ohm load (blue trace) and then with no signal (red trace):
> 
> ...





  
  


Spoiler: Reviews & Initial Impressions



 


Spoiler: Reviews



*(NB: please also view the* *VIDEOS* *section!)*
  
  

forbes.com/sites/marksparrow/2016/07/11/hi-res-audio-can-be-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-with-chords-mojo-dac-for-smartphone-users/#6b4011055255
  

dailymail.co.uk/home/event/article-3690447/Chord-Mojo-flashback-days-British-hi-fi-single-best-audio-upgrade-buy.html
  

whathifi.com/chord/mojo/review_  _(_also see:_ whathifi.com/news/chord-electronics-dominates-best-dacs-2015)
  

cnet.com/uk/news/chord-mojo-maximum-sound-quality-from-a-tiny-digital-converterheadphone-amplifier
  

stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier#m76BmGJUB2rti7gI.97
  

telegraph.co.uk/luxury/technology/92513/chords-exceptional-audio-mojo.html (Ken Kessler)
  

alphr.com/audio/1003966/chord-mojo-review-make-your-smartphone-sound-amazing
  

metal-fi.com/chord-electronics-mojo/ (this contains quite an interesting discussion)
  

the-ear.net/review-hardware/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-dacheadphone-amp
  

audiovideo.fi/testi/chord-mojo-da-muunnin-kuulokevahvistin-testissa _(in Finnish)_
  

stereo.net.au/reviews/review-chord-electronics-mojo-headphone-amplifier-dac
  

artsexcellence.com/downloads/reviews/chord.mojo.artsexcellence.english.pd
  

hifiplus.com/articles/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-dacheadphone-amp
  

headphone.guru/the-chord-mojo-the-amazing-599-00-portable-wonder
  

avforums.com/review/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp-review.12008
  

digitaltrends.com/home-theater/chord-mojo-dac-amp-hands-on
  

moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp.html
  

headfonics.com/2016/04/the-mojo-by-chord-electronics
  

hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62/776.html
  

howtospendit.ft.com/audiovisual/109351-chord-mojo
  

blog.son-video.com/en/2016/09/review-chord-mojo
  

headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-the-chosen-one
  

headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-hot-or-not
  

headphonescanada.ca/blog/chord-mojo-review
  

head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14867
  

head-fi.org/t/784602/10995#post_12328398
  

head-fi.org/t/784602/5850#post_12110107
  

head-fi.org/t/784655/chord-mojo-review
  

custom-cable.co.uk/blog/chord-mojo-review
  
    
 _"Now I finally understand the name. Chord’s got Mojo! Every audiophile needs his fix, and with Mojo he can get it anywhere."_
  

 _"A defining moment in audio reproduction. Very real holographic, 3d sound. The capabilities of this are literally awesome."_
   
 _"Chord Mojo Review - The Game Really Has Changed!" (NB: this review includes a useful short Q&A with Rob Watts)_
   
 _"A class leading sound quality DAC/AMP in a tiny footprint that work well with wide ranges of headphones."_
  

 _"The Chord Mojo is easily one of the most, if not the most outstanding product of 2015."_
   
 _"Mojo is very good at what it is intended to be used as – a portable DAC/amp"_
  

 _"Desktop Capable and Wholly Portable, A swiss Army knife in all but name!"_
  

*"Mojo on the Go: A Review of Mojo and It's use from a Portable Perspective"*
  

 _"Great Value for Money. Possible Consideration for an All in One Solution."_
  

 _"Very musical. Great with FIIO digital output and USB output from a PC"_
  

 _"Chord Mojo : A small, affordable and highly musical portable device"_
   
 _"Absolutely the best portable amp/DAC combo on the market"_
  

 _"Chord Mojo: Top-notch sound in a small, portable device!"_
  

 _"Fulfillment of Foolish and Overwrought Expectations"_
   
 _"Excellent Mojo, A Unicorn at this price/performance"_
   
 _"The Chord Mojo: A Budget-Minded Rookie's Take"_
   
 _"A very accurate DAC/Headphone Amplifier"_
  

 _"CHORD Mojo - DAC/Headphone Amplifier"_
   
 _"A Lamborghini for the price of a Porsche"_
  

 _"Mojo Brings the Best Out of My IEMs"_
  

 _"MOJO: a little gem, highly musical"_
  

 _"Amazing sounding all in one unit!"_
  

 _"The Mojo. Get Inside Your Music"_
  

 _"GREAT HIGH END PRODUCT!!"_
   
 _"A great little portable device"_
  

*"**Audiophile Basshead grade**"*
  

 _"The Magical Black Box"_
  

*"Big Bang, Little Box"*
   
 _"An Instant Classic__"_
  

 _"I found my MoJo"_
  

 _"Excellent dac_"
   
 _"Chord Mojo"_
  


  
  


Spoiler: Initial Impressions



*"We use it all the time..even for testing internally. It sounds awesome."*
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/20595#post_12753517
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/26865#post_13061577
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/15165#post_12472084
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/15390#post_12480734
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11055#post_12330962
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/16260#post_12516947
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/19365#post_12691852
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/18495#post_12634409
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784618/chord-mojo-impressions-thread
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12105#post_12381029 _(also discusses an innovative stacking approach)_
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/13620#post_12430618
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1140#post_12007799
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/15630#post_12492483
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11775#post_12363801
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1185#post_12008368
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6825#post_12161630
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1440#post_12011978
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1470#post_12012541
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1650#post_12015292
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1755#post_12016908
  
blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
  
www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/10/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-audios-new-talisman/
  
gavinsgadgets.com/2015/10/23/the-chord-mojo-the-game-changer-has-arrived-first-impressions/
  
www.hifiplus.com/articles/first-look-chord-mojo-portable-dacheadphone-amp/
  
www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/02/chord-electronics-mojo-lost-found/
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/1950#post_12019292
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/13110#post_12417346
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/2025#post_12020114
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/2100#post_12021153
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/2535#post_12028236
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/3165#post_12038719
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/3360#post_12041678
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/3675#post_12048000
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/3855#post_12050914
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4620#post_12065951
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4665#post_12067288
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4740#post_12068725
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4800#post_12070256
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4815#post_12070908
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/4815#post_12070955
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5010#post_12077101
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5475#post_12094314
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5565#post_12096634
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5805#post_12106201
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5775#post_12103485
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5820#post_12106718
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5835#post_12107978
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5880#post_12111500
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5880#post_12112325
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/5970#post_12116364
  
www.head-fi.org/t/739712/1964-ears-adel-iems/2835#post_12137561
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6210#post_12131983
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6450#post_12145215
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6615#post_12151064
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6705#post_12154267
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6720#post_12155146
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/6735#post_12155440
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/15960#post_12505605
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7035#post_12172329
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7050#post_12172799
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7050#post_12173127
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7095#post_12173591
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7455#post_12187762
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7890#post_12203042
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/7905#post_12203566
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9570#post_12268684
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9660#post_12272381
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9690#post_12273665
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9690#post_12273890
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/9780#post_12276415
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10095#post_12291355
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10575#post_12309334
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10650#post_12313993
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10650#post_12314170
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11115#post_12333070
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11775#post_12363723
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/11820#post_12366263
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12675#post_12404483
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12705#post_12405102
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12795#post_12407006
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/12795#post_12407032
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14430#post_12452128


  


  
  


Spoiler: Videos



*Chord FPGA DAC technology explained*
  
*What Hi-Fi Best DAC 2015 - Chord Mojo*
  
*Chord Mojo : How It Delivers Studio Quality Audio From Your Smartphone (seminar by Rob Watts)*
  
*Chord Mojo : Smartphones Deserve Better Audio (seminar by John Franks)*
  
*Munkonggadgets interview with John Franks, of Chord Electronics*
  
*An informal chat with Rob Watts, at CES 2016*
  
*www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/10/for-absolute-beginners-the-chord-mojo-on-video/*
  
*Stars Picker Audio - Chord Mojo - First Impression & Comparison to Hugo*
  
*Hans Beekhuyzen - REVIEW: Chord Mojo DAC and headphone amp*
  
*Chord Mojo - A Comprehensive Review (by Amos Barnett - AKA 'Currawong')*
  
*Chord Mojo DAC/Headphone Amplifier Review*
  
*samma3a.com Mojo review*
  
*The Truly Sublime Chord Mojo*
  
*Headphone Zone review*
  
*Z Reviews*
  
*Interesting historical background of Rob's DAC design approach (interview with Rob Watts & John Franks)*_ (well worth watching)_
  
*Chord strumming with John Franks & Colin Pratt*
  
*Chord Mojo DAC/Amp Review by dentReviews*
  
  
*Overview of connecting Mojo to various devices by Drew Baird (Moon-Audio)*


  
 *Other relevant posts and threads*_:_
  


Spoiler: Regarding Mojos output stage






rob watts said:


> andrewh13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> the OP stage is integrated with the OP filter. This means that Mojo analogue section is very simple, so giving Mojo's transparency, but the downside is a small variation in frequency response with load impedance.
> 
> Rob


   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > .... the Mojo on line level mode - does this still run thru the Mojo's amp? from how i understand your earlier descriptions, buth the amping and DAC is done in the FPGA?
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > @xtr4 i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
> ...


 
  


  
  


Spoiler: Why is Mojos output Single-ended, and not Balanced?






mojo ideas said:


> mrderrick said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the balanced output is going to be better than the Mojo, the Mojo doesn't have balanced output.
> ...


 


mojo ideas said:


> Balance operation is a fix for problems we don't have. We have no substrate noise and we have plenty of output swing. Single ended done right is far better than a balanced design far less distortion.


 
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Component count is very important for transparency. Doubling the number of parts in the direct signal path does degrade depth perception and detail resolution.
> 
> But there is another problem with balanced operation. Imagine a balanced differential in, differential out amplifier. The input stage is normally a differential pair (maybe cascoded) with a constant current source. Now the input stage is free to move up and down to accommodate the common mode voltage - but the input stage common mode impedance is non linear, and if the common mode voltage has a signal component (it always will have due to component tolerances) then this will create a signal dependent error current, thereby generating distortion. Unfortunately, the negative feedback loop of the amplifier can't correct for this distortion as it can't see the error on the summing nodes. So there will always be a limit to the performance. With SE operation, this problem does not occur, as the differential input stage is clamped to ground.
> ...


 
  
  


  


Spoiler: About Mojos Output-Impedance






rob watts said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > @robwatts @mojo ideas
> ...


 
  


  
  
 Please note that the following quote was posted in the 2qute DAC thread, and is referring to the Hugo, so please exercise some discretion in that the Hugo is not 100% identical to the Mojo, but the majority of this information does apply equally-well to Mojo:
  


rob watts said:


> analogmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Rob
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> The earlier prototypes had less current than Hugo - 0.2A RMS. But last Feb we were with Nelson (Malaysian distributor) and I showed him the prototype. He brought some headphones, and we compared it to Hugo - and it was bad, a lot of clipping from Mojo, none from Hugo. It so happened (luckily) Nelson gave us possibly the only 8 ohm headphones on the market Final Audio Pandora.
> 
> So I upgraded the current to match Hugo, its the same 0.5A RMS. To do this I used 6 small OP transistors in parallel as size would not permit use of the large devices I use in Hugo.
> 
> Mojo development had some weird fortuitous events - the first time we showed the prototype happened to use the only 8 ohm headphones that would show problems - and the day we were deciding on the design Xilinx emailed me with a new FPGA that would enable Hugo performance but with the needed power, and happened to be in production just in time for Mojo.


  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> I have just measured a Mojo into a 16 ohm load using an APX555 test equipment. With 1% THD 1 kHz single channel,  Mojo delivered 3.30 v RMS - that's 680 mW. Using 50 Hz, it was 668 mW RMS.
> 
> Rob


 


rob watts said:


> Into 300 ohms, fully charged battery, its 94 mW or 5.3v RMS at the 1% THD point.
> 
> Rob


 


rob watts said:


> 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
> 2. Mojo amplifier has a very high power supply rejection ratio.
> 3. The output is pure class A at 5v RMS into 300 ohm.
> 4. Reducing the output load only starts to increase distortion with 33 ohms - at this level it is *very* much lower than other headphone amps. The HD25 is a very easy 70 ohms.
> ...


 


mojo ideas said:


> Charging state of the battery makes little difference to the output level


 
  


  
  
*Regarding MFI certification (Mojo)*
  
 ★


Spoiler: Cables & HOW TO CONNECT Mojo to your chosen device (i-Device, micro-USB, Sony, Co-axial, Optical, etc.)



★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to iDevices



*IMPORTANT!:* Please be careful with the iOS public betas - _they can cause crackling sounds when using Mojo with the CCK_
    
*(NB: please also view the **VIDEOS** section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment. None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  

  


Spoiler: Mojo is not Apple MFI-certified, so connecting an iDevice requires a cable with an included MFI chip



Mojo is not Apple MFI-certified (it doesn't have an Apple CCK/MFI chip integrated inside), so connecting Mojo to an iDevice requires a cable with an included MFI chip. This is generally a _*CCK Lightning to USB Camera Adapter*_ (which must be linked to the male-USB-to-male-microUSB cable that's included with Mojo):

  


mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tail to plug into the I phone.


 


x relic x said:


> Apple CCK is a must unless you have a specialty cable with the Apple MFI chip inside.
> 
> Your connection should be this:





  


Spoiler: MoonAudio make decent iDevice cables, but a seperate CCK will still be required






drubrew said:


> .... There is no Apple Co-processor in the Hugo or Mojo so an Apple CCK connector is needed. We _(__*Moon Audio*) _are MFI certified to build Apple *Lightning Cables* but Apple will not let anyone build an all in one Lightning CCK cable. trust me we have tried and asked for all kinds of variances on this. This is how Apple makes money on Licensing Co-processor to Dac manufacturers. If we introduce a cable that solves this that reduces the bank role of Apple. Chord will have several accessories down the road the plug into the end of the Mojo, one of which will swallow the end of a CCK. See my Mojo review here of pics: http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/


 
  
  
Moon-Audio's video overview of connecting Mojo with Apple's CCK cable


  
  
 If you dislike using the Apple CCK connector, there are some 3rd-party cables which circumvent this, and thereby allow you to use a single cable. However, they are *not* Apple-certified, so there is a small risk that Apple may find a way to stop them working, in a future iOS update. At this point in time, though (iOS 9.3), many people are successfully using them. _Ultimately, *please do your own research* before buying/trying any of these CCK-circumvention cables!!_
  


Spoiler: Lavricable (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Lavricable* (circumvents Apple CCK)
  
_*CAUTION!  This cable does not appear to function well with iOS 10, so probably best to choose an alternative until (IF) the issue is resolved*_

  
 lavricables@gmail.com
 www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172223242191
  


  


Spoiler: ZY Cable Lightining to MicroUSB cable (circumvents Apple CCK)



*ZY Cable Lightining to MicroUSB cable (circumvents Apple CCK)*
  
_*WARNING! - Although this (seemingly-generic) cable has worked for many people, reports have begun to come in, during Jan 2017, that it may now not be working*_
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28275#post_13142121
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28530#post_13150044
  
 This looks to be identical to the Hi-FiSpot cable, listed beneath this one
  
_*CAUTION!  **The thin braided wire used in this cable may not be the most resilient to wear&tear*_
  
 Quote:


vmixer said:


> Just to close the loop, I received ZY Cables' Lightning to MicroUSB cable yesterday (along w/ AQ Nighthawks! ). Purchased here. So far, no issues on iPhone 7+ 128GB running iOS 10.1.1. Sample rate reflected correctly on Mojo when playing high-res from Onkyo HF, NePlayer and HibyMusic. Seems to work well (have been running in Airplane mode so don't know about RF rejection). Will see what happens with the next iOS update... Thanks all.


 
 Available from:
 www.ebay.com/itm/112101143986


  


Spoiler: Hi-Fi Spot Lightning Cable (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Hi-Fi Spot Lightning Cable*
  
_*WARNING! - Although this (seemingly-generic) cable has worked for many people, reports have begun to come in, during Jan 2017, that it may now not be working*_
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28275#post_13142121
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28530#post_13150044
  
 This looks to be identical to the ZY cable, listed above
  
_*CAUTION!  **The thin braided wire used in this cable may not be the most resilient to wear&tear*_

 www.ebay.com/itm/Lightning-Line-Out-Dock-to-MICRO-USB-cable-for-hugo-mojo-AMD-n5-iphone-5-5S-6-6S/321954079094


  


Spoiler: Taobao iPhone-Mojo cable (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Taobao iPhone654-HugoPHA-mojo-lightning-kit otg ios9* (circumvents Apple CCK)

 Above image credit: AudioBear
  

 world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm


  


Spoiler: Fiio L19 (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Fiio L19* (circumvents Apple CCK)
  
_*Note: some people feel this cable may not be the most reliable choice*_
  

 penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB
  
  
 Quote:


vidal said:


> The Fiio L19 isn't a Fiio product, I've had this confirmed by Fiio direct. Although I don't believe there are any issues with the cable.


 
  
*Video of Fiio L19 cable working with iOS 9.2 and Mojo*


  


Spoiler: Uranus OCC iPhone 5 / 6 lightning camera kit to OTG micro USB  (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Uranus OCC iPhone 5 / 6 lightning camera kit to OTG micro USB* (circumvents Apple CCK)



  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/10590#post_12310361


   



Spoiler: Penon Audio  Lightning to Micro USB Hugo/Mojo/PHA DAC Audiophile Pure Silver Decoding Cable (circumvents Apple CCK)



 
_*Penon Audio  Lightning to Micro USB Hugo/Mojo/PHA DAC Audiophile Pure Silver Decoding Cable*_ (circumvents Apple CCK)
  
_*This cable seems to be a popular & reliable choice, BUT PLEASE SPECIFY RIGHT-ANGLED PLUGS, to reduce *_*strain on Mojo & iDevice sockets*


  
 Right-Angled version:

  
 Available from:
  
 http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
  


  


Spoiler: Zee's Music braided with 8 cores OCC + gold plated connectors & WBT 4% silver solder (circumvents Apple CCK)



*Zee's Music braided with 8 cores OCC + gold plated connectors & WBT 4% silver solder* (circumvents Apple CCK)

 Available from:
 www.ebay.com/itm/252476440532


  


Spoiler: Note to Apple CCK owners: Chord advise Mojo customers NOT to use these solid MicroUSB adaptors



 
  


mojo ideas said:


> We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. this is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket.


 
  

  


  
   
Also of interest: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10860#post_12323045
  
  
_Please note: Chord Electronics does not specifically endorse any cables which seek to circumvent the CCK, so cannot be held responsible for any issues arising therefrom._
  
  
  

If you have problems with _intermittent connection_, *read this* and please note that _even genuine Apple_ CCK lightning cables can sometimes be faulty
  
     

*Mojo owners using iOS will need to use a software app, in order to output Hi-Res audio* through the Lightning connection. There are a few options:
  

Onkyo HF Player ($10 for HD Version)
  

HiBy Music (free)
  
  

Physical attachment without obscuring screen: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2940#post_12033020
  



  
 ★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to Sony devices



*(NB: please also view the **VIDEOS** section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment. None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF086HE
  
 Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output
  

 Image credit: Whitigir
  
  


tassardar said:


> Those who need a cable for digital from zx2/Sony Walkman and can deal with Chinese:
> 
> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=45034655500
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  


Spoiler: Informative post, on 3rd-party cables, from FortisFlyer75






fortisflyer75 said:


> Sony Walkman to HUGO/ Mojo usb connection cable alternative.
> 
> .... just wanted to share some info which some may find useful if using a Sony Walkman with the Hugo as if like me you have got annoyed at using the special Sony WMC-NWH10 USB conversion cable where you then have to still use a normal usb cable into this bulky not best quality adaptor Sony have ever done which makes it very messy and cumbersome and untidy when strapping the Sony ZX1/ ZX2 to the Hugo.
> I had already tried a aftermarket cable by Music heaven .... Good news is he has managed to get the Sony NWH10 plug to work with a cable with micro usb on the end to work with his Sony ZX2 and ALO successfully and is willing to make some up for anyone who needs one.
> ...


 
  


  
  
  
  
 Also see:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10845#post_12322147
  
  


Spoiler: THIS type of Sony Cable will NOT work!






mathi8vadhanan said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > This cable looks really interesting also!
> ...


 
    



  


Spoiler: Note: Chord advise Mojo customers NOT to use these solid MicroUSB adaptors



 
  


mojo ideas said:


> We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. this is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket.


 
  

  


  


  
 ★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to OTG (microUSB) / Android devices



*(NB: please also view the **VIDEOS** section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT-1 : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment*. *None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  
  
  
*IMPORTANT-2:  PLEASE CHECK that your Android smartphone supports USB OTG output!!* Not all Android phones have this functionality properly implemented. A good place to start, would be here:
  
www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver
www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
  
  
  
*IMPORTANT-3:  Please note that you need an OTG cable, not just a standard microUSB cable (although they may look identical, the pin wiring differs)*:
  


danba said:


> A USB OTG cable (with a "ID pin 4-connected to-pin 5" micro USB plug) is needed to connect an Android device to a standard USB DAC.
> The dual-role Android device is configured to USB host mode (able to interwork with a USB peripheral like Mojo) on the insertion of a USB OTG plug
> 
> More details can be found at:
> ...


 
     


Spoiler: USB OTG Cables for use with Mojo






Spoiler: Economical 7cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



Economical _*7cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(link)*

_*Please note: although these cheap generic Chinese cables can work OK, the connector quality may sometimes cause an unreliable connection!*_


  
  


Spoiler: Economical 10cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



Economical _*10cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable
 Available from *eBay* or *aliexpress*

_*Please note: although these cheap generic Chinese cables can work OK, the connector quality may sometimes cause an unreliable connection!*_


 
  


Spoiler: ToddTheVinylJunkie (TTVJ) short Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



*ToddTheVinylJunkie (TTVJ)* short Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable *(Link)*

  


 
  


Spoiler: PenonAudio MICRO USBOTG Silver



*PenonAudio MICRO USBOTG Silver (Link)*


 Image credit: _sonickarma_
  
_*NOTE!:*_ PenonAudio now offer a _*Right-Angled*_ plug option, which will be less stresseful for Mojos input socket

  
 Available from: http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable
  


  
  


Spoiler: Economical 30cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



Economical _*30cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(Link)*



  
  


Spoiler: Economical 50cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



Economical _*50cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(Link)*



  
  


Spoiler: Higher-quality (Audio-Technica) 15cm-long Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B OTG cable



 
Audio-Technica _*15cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(Link)*





  


Spoiler: Forza AudioWorks offer premium short OTG cables



*ForzaAudioworks.com*

  

  


                      (image credit: '_Hawaibadboy_')
  


  
_*Moon-Audio*_ (USA) offer premium *7.5cm*_-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable _*(Link)*_
  
*Custom-Cable* (UK) offer premium _*25cm*-long_ Male-MicroUSB-B-to-Male-MicroUSB-B *OTG* cable *(Link)*


  


Spoiler: Does your transport device use a Type-C USB connector?



Do you need *Type-C* to microUSB?
  
 Monoprice Select Series 2.0 USB-C to Micro B Cable, *6-inch*

 www.monoprice.com/mobile/product/details/13013
  
  

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.qO1xhm&id=537999317212&_u=s11o9rqq6d35 
  
  

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.JuZF4I&id=529538146962&_u=s11o9rqq4e5b


  
  
  
_*NOTE: Always be sure that you are using your OTG cable the correct way around! (OTG plug at the phone end, not at the Mojo end)*_
  
  
  
  
_*Mojo owners using Android smartphones will need to use a software app to bypass Androids automatic 24/192 upsampling*_ (please also see the *'Informative posts by Rob Watts'* section, higher-up this post).
  
   
  



Spoiler: These same apps also include their own USB audio driver



Quote:


danba said:


> If the native USB audio does not work then you need to use one of the third-party USB audio music players (which include their own USB audio function / soft driver).
> 
> More details can be found at:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs


 
  
  


  
  
 There are several apps currently available:
  

USB Audio Player Pro (UAPP) (the most popular - approx. $8) (compatibility-list, & very useful overview, on UAPPs homepage)
  

Onkyo HF Player (approx. $8 for Hi-Res version)
  

HiBy Music (free)
  
  
  


Spoiler: Very informative general info on USB OTG, & Android, from Head-Fier 'DanBa'



www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7935#post_12472053
www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7470#post_12099413


  
  


Spoiler:  How to set-up UAPP to run Tidal bit-perfectly, without Android upsampling



1) Enter UAPP:
  

  
  
 2) Select 'Artists' page:
  

  
  
 3) Select drop-down menu:
  

  
  
 4) Select Tidal:
  


  
  
 You should see this screen:
  

 ...but if the password screen doesn't appear, then just click on the 'human' icon like this:

  
   
*Also, remember to set the quality level:*
  



 Raw screengrabs credit: *maxh22*


  
  


Spoiler: Do I need an unusual cable to connect Mojo to a Samsung Note 3?






npws said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > Note 3 has this weird usb connection.So if I get a Note 3 I will have to get a special usb connection to connect to the Mojo ?
> ...


 
  


 
  


Spoiler: My phone won't connect to Mojo - Android reports 'error initalizing usb system' 



   





princeofegypt said:


> I connected my Mojo to my Samsung S7 and opened USB player audio pro...i get the error 'error initalizing usb system'


 
  
  
 Quote:


princeofegypt said:


> fixed it:
> 
> ran this
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tauruslabs.usbhostcheck


 
  


  
  

*Problems getting Samsung Note 4 to play with Mojo?*
  

*Problems getting Samsung GS3 LTE to play with Mojo?*
  

*Information on Android ROMs, in relation to USB Audio*
  
  


Spoiler: Note: Chord advise Mojo customers NOT to use these solid MicroUSB adaptors



 
  


mojo ideas said:


> We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. this is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket.


 

  


  
  
  
  
 Here's a *wildcard* some of you may care to look into: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13440#post_12425559


  
_*NB*: Mojo USB input is_:
  


Spoiler: Asynchronous






rob watts said:


> USB is isochronous asynchronous. This means that the FPGA supplies the timing to the source, and incoming USB data is re clocked from the low jitter master clock. So again source jitter is eliminated.
> 
> Rob


 
  


  


Spoiler: Not galvanically-isolated






rob watts said:


> The problem with galvanic isolation is that the USB decoder chip and the data transmitter is powered from the mobile phone. There is no point in having 8 hours on Mojo if your mobile phone battery is depleted earlier. That said, you really need isolation when using a PC; its an order of magnitude smaller problem when using mobile phones, as everything is battery with no ground loops, and mobiles are incredibly power efficient compared to PC's - which gives you very much lower RF noise.


 
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF & signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> .... Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is galvanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
> 
> So Mojo like Dave has solved the jitter problem via USB, as the timing for the data comes from Mojo not the source.
> 
> Rob


 
  


  
 ★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to devices via 3.5mm co-axial



*(NB: please also view the videos section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment*. *None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2940#post_12033270
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2595#post_12029029
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12810#post_12407306
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3570#post_12046140
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4020#post_12054119
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4275#post_12057847
  
Please be cautious about head-fier derGabe selling cables_  - *some members have not received their orders!*_
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11490#post_12349732
  
  
  
 iBasso DX90 issues:  www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4800#post_12069924
  
  
  
*Fiio x3**ii and X5ii*  owners, please additionally note: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14070#post_12442957
 MoonAudio offer suitable cables
 Custom-Cable also offer suitable cables

  
 [spoiler='Uranus' Co-Axial cable for Fiio X3ii and X5ii] 'Uranus' Co-Axial cable for Fiio X3ii and X5ii

(image credit: 'noobandroid')
  
 NB: the DAC end of noobandroid's cable (RH, in the pic) has one too many poles, but, if wired appropriately, may still work correctly (please see the 2nd connection image immediately below). *tkteo*_'s_ Dyson version is what one would actually expect.


  
  
 Here are the signal paths for an appropriate Co-Axial cable to connect Fiio X3ii and X5ii DAPs to Mojos Co-Axial digital input:
  

 (pin-out identities based upon these: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14985#post_12467535 )
  
*IMPORTANT: James (CEO of Fiio) has privately confirmed to me that the above diagram is definitely correct for X3ii, X5ii, and X7*
  
  
 Alternatively, if you wish to use a _*stereo TRS*_ plug at the Mojo end (instead of the mono TS plug in the above picture, which is really all that is required), then the pin connections would be as follows:
  

 (pin-out identities based upon this: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/18675#post_12651727)
  


  


Spoiler: Also see THIS post






eaglewings said:


> Lately, I have been recommending a certain type of TRS Connector(or Plug) for the coaxial cable to connect a Fiio X3ii/X5ii/X7 to a Mojo, and it appears to be causing some confusion here. Hopefully this post will help clarify this confusion.
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE:* This post only applies to Fiio X3 2nd Gen, X5 2nd Gen and X7 devices. Before we get into the topic, here is a picture to understand what TS, TRS, TRRS Connectors are:
> 
> ...


 
  


  
  
 ★


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to devices via Toslink / Optical



*(NB: please also view the videos section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment. None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  

*Mojos optical input is a standard Toslink Optical socket. However, many DAPs have optical outputs using 3.5mm sockets, so PLEASE CHECK before buying an optical cable*
  

  
  


Spoiler: Sysconcept custom-made low-profile optical cable (popular option)



Sysconcept custom-made low-profile optical cable
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2370#post_12025183
  
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349
  

  



  

  


Spoiler: Google Chromecast Audio optical cable (6 inches)



 
 Google Chromecast Audio optical cable (6 inches)
  
 https://store.google.com/product/optical_cable_chromecast_audio
  

  


  
  
     
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2880#post_12032024
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2265#post_12023214  (specifically to a Mac computer)
  
 related (_non_-Mojo-specific) discussion about optical cables: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2250#post_12023147


  
 [/spoiler]
  
  


Spoiler: Windows Phone



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2025#post_12020136
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4770#post_12069520
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12360#post_12394268
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12855#post_12408223
  


hifikid245 said:


> ....
> And BTW to clear up the Windows Phone confusions, it's confirmed otg is only supported on newer models that supports 'Continuum' for example the Lumia 950/xl. I am not sure about older models but my Lumia 830(running the latest windows 10m preview) does not work with the mojo.
> 
> http://forums.windowscentral.com/microsoft-lumia-950/395360-external-audio-dac-support-usb-otg.html


 
  


  
  
*Blackberry Phone*
  
  


Spoiler: If you're trying to choose a DAP to use with the Mojo, then consider the following



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5070#post_12078284
  
  
 Almost any DAP with a digital-output should function correctly with Mojo.
 Some that Head-fiers have successfully used with Mojo include:
  
 Fiio X3ii
 Fio X5ii
 Fiio X7
 AK70
 AK100
 AK120
 AK240
 AK320
 AK380
 Shanling M1
 Soundaware M1 Esther
  
 Also see: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/19620#post_12706423


  
  


Spoiler: Using Mojo with Linux or OSX computers



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3795#post_12049683
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13095#post_12417207


  
  


Spoiler: Setting-up Foobar / J-River, with a fix if you are losing the beginning second or so of each track



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12159983
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/7245#post_12179712
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7995#post_12207379
  
  
 ALSO SEE:
  
_Foobar_:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11955#post_12372725
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13125#post_12417607
  
  
 (_J-River_* general *set-up, on MBP):
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11685#post_12359925
  
 and this may also be of interest


  
 ALSO SEE (*regardless* of which playback software is used): www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9780#post_12277215
  
  


Spoiler: Bands / Cases / Stacking methods, etc.



 


Spoiler: Specialist cycling silicone band



_cycling silicone band *(Link)*_

 Image credit: _evolutionx_


  


Spoiler: TFY Security hand strap holder



*TFY Security hand strap holder (Link)*


 Image credit: _Lynnfield_
  


  

_Silicone wristbands_
Large _O-rings_ from an automotive spares supplier (or _these_, although they may not last very long)
_Sticky back velcro_ (may leave sticky residue on devices, in the event of trying to remove it entirely)
_3M Dual Lock Low Profile_
_Double-sided self-adhesive foam_ (may leave sticky residue on devices, in the event of wishing to remove it entirely) If you use _single-sided_, you'll still need silicone bands as well
_Blu-Tack_
_3M 'Command' picture-hanging strips_
_Cured silicone_ (just like single-sided foam, this will need silicone bands, as well)
Thin bead of silicone sealant (warning: don't use this method unless you are familiar with how silicone can be removed correctly)
  
  


Spoiler: Alternatively, you could use a Pelican/Otter case



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6675#post_12152846
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6660#post_12152174
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5940#post_12114898
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4695#post_12067758
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11130#post_12334208


  
  
*or an aluminium case*
  
  


Spoiler: or a soft pouch



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6720#post_12154663
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6660#post_12152262
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11505#post_12350287


 
  


Spoiler: Nice leather case, by Dignis



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9810#post_12277896
  
dignis.co.kr
  
iconosquare.com/p/1193350812811068504_1569715448
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1195363820210947738_1569715448
  
dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=1&display_group=3
  
http://shop2.dignis.cafe24.com/product/LAETUS-CHORD-MOJO-CASE/119/?cate_no=54&display_group=1
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14715#post_12459243
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14745#post_12459983
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14925#post_12464009


  


Spoiler: Mojo + AK70 leather case by Miter






moonaudio said:


> ​  ​  ​ *Chord Mojo + AK70 Music Player Leather Case by Miter*​ *$99.00*​  ​ *Free U.S. Ground Shipping*​  ​ ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
  


  
  
  
_*Chord have released a high-quality case of their own*_ _(please see __'*Official Chord Accessories for Mojo'*, in next section__)_
  
    
  


Spoiler: ...and, if you happen to own an Astell & Kern AK70, Dignis offer a combined case for stacking with Mojo






anakchan said:


> Dignis has come up with some cases for the AK70/Mojo combo which looks rather nice.
> 
> Photos taken from Dignis Japan's Twitter page.


 
  


  


Spoiler: Stacking with AK DAPs



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2340#post_12024579
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4830#post_12071057
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5955#post_12115382
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9150#post_12246848
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9150#post_12246877
  


  
  
  
*Here is a way to seal unused ports on Mojo*


  

  


Spoiler: Official Chord Accessories for Mojo



 

  


Spoiler: Official Chord leather & plastic case



 



  
  
 More pics: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14715#post_12459171
  
 Chord case review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_VuZJH5yvU


  


Spoiler: Chord Electronics CABLE ACCESSORY PACK, which includes a BASIC add-on module



 
  
  


  
 The BASIC USB Adapter Module, that is *included* in the official Cable Accessory Pack (as shown in the above contents), is used _as shown in the following image_.
  
 It houses the connector plug of the digital transmission cable and thereby reduces stress upon that connector plug and Mojos connector socket.
  
 When attached to Mojo, the module also makes it easier to stack with a smartphone without obscuring the screen, since the combination of *Mojo+module* more closely matches the length of a smartphone.

  
   



Spoiler: For casual interest, this is what the PROTOTYPE of the BASIC module looked like






Spoiler: blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/



blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
  




 images credit: http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
  


 


Spoiler: twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754



 
twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754
  




  
 images credit: twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754


 


Spoiler: modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/



www.modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/  


  
 images credit: www.modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/





  


  
  
*NB*: please also see the _*Munkonggadgets interview with John Franks*_
  
  
  


Spoiler: NOTE: Chord will soon be releasing an official EXTENDED case for users of their add-on modules to simultaneously protect the combination of Mojo&module






mojo ideas said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > greenbow said:
> ...


 
  


  
  


  
  


Spoiler: Is one of the input types better than the others?



This will always be a contentious issue (such is the nature of geeky audiophiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). There will always be fans of one connection type or another.
  
 Here are some aspects of the discussion:
  


jawed said:


> Rob has a preference for optical on Hugo, but USB on Hugo TT. The difference between them is that TT has galvanic isolation.
> 
> Mojo and Hugo don't use galvanic isolation as this would suck power out of the mobile device that they are connected to. You would drain the battery in your phone more rapidly if it had galvanic isolation.
> 
> ...


 
  


Spoiler: NB: Mojo is NOT Galvanically-isolated






rob watts said:


> The problem with galvanic isolation is that the USB decoder chip and the data transmitter is powered from the mobile phone. There is no point in having 8 hours on Mojo if your mobile phone battery is depleted earlier. That said, you really need isolation when using a PC; its an order of magnitude smaller problem when using mobile phones, as everything is battery with no ground loops, and mobiles are incredibly power efficient compared to PC's - which gives you very much lower RF noise.


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


 
  


  


Spoiler: USB connection making a difference to sound isn't data related - its down to RF & correlated noise






rob watts said:


> dobrescu george said:
> 
> 
> > USB DAC data is not bit perfect by any stretch of imagination. It tries to be bit perfect, but if it fails to be, it is not corrected at any point. Though again, there should not be any ground and sky differences.
> ...


 
  





rob watts said:


> bavinck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone will ever answer that question satisfactorily if you know how the technical aspects of the devices work. The transport is passing a purely digital signal onto the Mojo, just what the original file is. Mojo does all the work. That being said, some people swear they hear a difference in sound depending on the transport. You decide what is most likely
> ...


 
  
  


Spoiler: The way to good USB sound quality is using a cable with *well-designed RF characteristics* (cost is NOT the deciding factor)






rob watts said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> ...


 
  


  


rob watts said:


> angular mo said:
> 
> 
> > Two questions related to Rob Watts' comments on optical output as a source to the Mojo;
> ...


 
  
 There are pros and cons to each connection type. Optical may be the most immune to RF, but most people encounter no RF issues with USB or Co-ax, so it is best to choose your connection type based upon what is offered by your existing player, and then to learn how to get the most reliable result from that connection type. Mojo itself has the potential to get equally-superb SQ from Optical, Co-ax, or USB.
  


rob watts said:


> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If you're still wondering about the very small percentage of RF issues, then please skip down 6 sections below


  
  
 Android automatically upsamples ALL music files to 24/192, which is _*not*_ a good thing for Mojo - *here's what to do about it* (_IMPORTANT!:_ please see discussion in the *'**Connecting Mojo to OTG (microUSB) devices**'* section, above) 
  
  


Spoiler: How to set-up UAPP to run Tidal bit-perfectly, without Android upsampling



1) Enter UAPP:
  

  
  
 2) Select 'Artists' page:
  

  
  
 3) Select drop-down menu:
  

  
  
 4) Select Tidal:
  


  
  
 You should see this screen:
  

 ...but if the password screen doesn't appear, then just click on the 'human' icon like this:

  
   
*Also, remember to set the quality-level:*
  



 Raw screengrabs credit: *maxh22*


  
  


Spoiler: Regarding software for using Tidal, etc. (wrt UPnP), on some phones



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/195#post_11994409
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4200#post_12056432
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4725#post_12068719
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8340#post_12217948
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9750#post_12274956
  
 Thanks to _'DanBa'_ for this informative post:  www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7350#post_12061822
  
  
 Also consider:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13725#post_12433418
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13800#post_12435426
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13575#post_12428810
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2280#post_12023830
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2910#post_12032759
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14775#post_12460426
  
If you're using Neutron & can't output higher than 44.1khz
  
 If you are experiencing clicking sounds, you may need to adjust buffer settings:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9930#post_12282635
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10230#post_12295303
  
 and you should also consider if it might be an RF interference issue _(see the relevant links, on that issue, below)_


  
  


Spoiler: Getting a NAS drive to work with USB Audio Player Pro (UAPP)



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11475#post_12348650
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11490#post_12349539


  
  


Spoiler: Detailed information about Mojos volume levels & associated button colours






rob watts said:


> canali said:
> 
> 
> > guys sorry to ask but this volume table is for the hugo...I can't find a similar one for the mojo.
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks to _*GRUMPYOLDGUY*_ for creating the following Mojo-specific spreadsheet:
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> The color indicator/volume problem isn't really a problem. Just start the Mojo in preset mode and count clicks to get to the right output level.
> 
> Preset is 3Vrms, each click is 1dB... Here's a summary of the math to get to your desired dB SPL level...
> 
> ...


 
  
  


  


Spoiler: Setting Mojo to Line-Level (e.g. for use with a Preamplifier or Active Loudspeakers, etc.)



To set the output level to _*3*V_ ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons
 together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. *This mode is not*
*remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored for safety reasons.*
  


ra97or said:


> s7uart said:
> 
> 
> > nntnam said:
> ...


 
  

  
 To set the output level to _*1.9*V RMS_, first follow the above guidance, to attain 3V, and then continue further, with the following:
  


rob watts said:


> Yes 4 clicks down will set it to 1.9v (both balls indigo). Each step is always a 1 dB change.


 
  


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > Please no worries!
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > @xtr4 i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
> ...


 
  
  
 For physically-connecting Mojo to active speakers, see: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13350#post_12423100
  

  


  


Spoiler: Regarding optional use of an additional amp






audionewbi said:


> I just carried a quick amp test and my results are as follows:
> 
> *Portaphile 627x:* Sadly this amp proves to be the worst offender. Mojo has out classed this amp by a large margin.
> *Meir Audio quickstep:* This amp did not alter the sound but to me there is no point in pairing it with quickstep as Mojo alone offers far more volume than paired with quickstep.
> ...


 
  


  
*IMPORTANT:* Please see the earlier section, on *'Regarding Mojos Output Stage'*
  
  


Spoiler: Setting the *DIGITAL* volume level on your transport device (only if supported), to feed Mojo optimally



_*This post*_ was the stimulus for Rob's responses, quoted below:  
 Quote:
  


rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...





rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
*IMPORTANT!: *Android automatically upsamples ALL music files to 24/192, which is _*not*_ a good thing for Mojo - *here's what to do about it*
*IMPORTANT!: *please also see discussion in the *'**Connecting Mojo to OTG (microUSB) devices**'* section, above)


  
  
  


Spoiler: Battery & Charging



*Please note: *_Instructions advise charging a *brand-new* Mojo for *10 hours* before using, but actually, it is* only necessary to charge until the tiny white charging LED goes out*. With most brand-new Mojos, this will be around half that. Just trust what the charging LED tells you._
  
  
_For a Mojo that has already been charged previously:_
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
*If your Mojo LED is flashing *_whilst connected to a charger, please check that the charger is rated at least_* 1amp *_current-delivery_
  
   



Spoiler: How do the colours relate to Mojos charge-status?



Quote:


rob watts said:


> townyj said:
> 
> 
> > @Rob Watts
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


  


Spoiler: Mojo is taking much longer than expected, to charge



First, check that your charger is rated for _at least_ *1amp* charging current (higher is fine; lower is not). If the charger is not rated high-enough, then Mojos white charging LED will flash, to warn that Mojo will not charge successfully.
  
 However, if your charger is fine, then it may be that Mojos battery has been discharged more-deeply than usual:
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> slcanhead said:
> 
> 
> > .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge.
> ...


 
  


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> Firstly the 4/5 hours is the charge time whilst it is in constant current or full charge mode - so that will get you to blue. But after that it goes into trickle charge mode, and the white light will still be on. I can't remember how long the trickle charge mode is, but I guess 9 hours would be right for full and trickle charge.
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Charging state of the battery makes little difference to Mojos output level






mojo ideas said:


> headwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > It can push 5.3V when fully charged.
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: How many charge/discharge cycles is the Mojo battery going to last ? 



Quote:
  


> Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


  
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> .... the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units expect a life of greater than ten years. Mojo has a plug on it so it's just an easy replacement for a shop technician Hugo batteries will need soldering in place though but this is also a low skilled job which would be require rarely if ever.
> John Franks.


 
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The batteries are plug in and held into place via thermal sheet. Very easy to change by your dealer.
> 
> You should see more than 10,000 hours of use before the battery will need changing.
> ...





  


Spoiler: Can I upgrade my Mojos battery?






mojo ideas said:


> We had the battery developed for only our mojo application. Done for us especially, It took Chord 3 years and many attempts to get the sheer ear thumping power density we have achieved in mojo. So I'd rather people didnt underestimate our design skills and I'd ask please don't think you can better it with a quick battery substitution as this can be risky or even dangerous.


 
   
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> Guys we at Chord really did extensive studies into batteries before we chose the optimised solution we have in Mojo. We even looked at up and coming battery technologies like lithium sulphur which potentially could extend Mojo's playing time by a factor of four but unfortunately the newer chemistry's are just not there yet. Be aware the battery technology we've chosen is good and above all its safe being a higher spec than most. Remember that mojo is designed for a pocket or a hand to carry and a poorly deigned lithium ion battery could be chemically very volatile. Look up lithium batteries catching fire I don't want one of those in my pocket!


 
  
  


  



Spoiler: I fully-charged Mojo & then left unused for a few days - why is it now drawing a charge again, even though it was left unused?






> There is a minute amount of battery usage when the unit is turned off as it has to monitor the button states. So it can be expected that it will need a small charge after not being used and off, this shouldn't be a problem as it will be a few months before mojo loses all charge when switched off.
> 
> With regards to the 3 buttons flashing, this is not a problem when the unit is charging.


 


> Mojo will discharge the battery - it will take about 6 months to do. But after finishing a charge, if you reconnect a bit later it will re-charge with the white light on. But it is only supplying a few milli-amps of current, as the last part of the charge is a trickle charge.
> 
> So the white light on is nothing to worry about.


 


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> the battery is always connected - but - when the charger is on, and the battery is fully charged, then the trickle charge is balanced by the current that the amp needs, so no nett charge going into the battery - its just going from the charger to the amp... The battery is still providing a low impedance, and dynamic surge currents though, but the average DC current is just matched by the charger.
> ...


 
  


  



Spoiler: Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24/7?






mojo ideas said:


> elnero said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any harm in most of the time leaving the Mojo hooked up to computer and plugged in to the wall to keep a full charge?
> ...


 
    
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> staxton said:
> 
> 
> > I am also considering replacing my desktop DAC (which, by the way, cost far more than than the Mojo) with a second Mojo, so I might have something to sell too! One question that I think remains unanswered is, Is it alright to leave the Mojo on 24/7 plugged in with a 2A wall wart? Will that adversely affect the battery or anything else in the Mojo? Would keeping the Mojo on all the time avoid the issues with the battery charging circuitry?
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: What happens when you charge and listen at the same time?






rob watts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> mojo ideas said:
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> the battery is always connected - but - when the charger is on, and the battery is fully charged, then the trickle charge is balanced by the current that the amp needs, so no nett charge going into the battery - its just going from the charger to the amp... The battery is still providing a low impedance, and dynamic surge currents though, but the average DC current is just matched by the charger.
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging and using at red ....
> 
> Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.
> 
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> To understand it better, let's assume Mojo is off and charging.
> 
> Now the charger has two modes of normal operation - constant current, which is set to 330 mA, and constant voltage which is set to 8.200 V. Now when the non charging battery battery voltage is less than 8.200 V, then the charger supplies a constant current. But when the non charging battery voltage gets close to 8.200 V, then the charger switches mode to constant voltage at 8.200 V. The current that is charging the battery then slowly falls from the initial 330mA, to zero - its in the trickle charge mode now. Eventually, the non charging battery voltage hits exactly 8.200 V, the charger is in constant voltage mode of 8.200 V, no current now flows into the battery, and the charger switches off automatically. When the battery voltage falls to 8.0 volts, then the charger will return to charging. Tip - if you want to force the charger to top up Mojo's battery to 8.200 V then removing the charge USB, wait 5 seconds, reattach, and the charger will top it up to 8.200 V.
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> when the Mojo is being used and being charged especially when driving lower impedances there is a net drain on the battery. This means that the charging circuit does not quite provide enough power to power the Dac and amp circuitry and keep charge the battery at the same level this is because we had to limit the amount of charge over a given time due to thermal constraints. Our charging time with the Mojo switched off is usually four or max five hours this is a little inconvenient but when we compare this to other Dac amps that need up to a full twenty four hours to charge we feel that we didn't do such a bad job.


 
  
  


   


Spoiler: What factors can affect Mojos battery duration?



 
 Broadly-speaking, most people get around 7-8 hrs from a *fully-charged* Mojo, but it can vary depending on, for example, what load your IEMs/CIEMs/Headphones present to Mojos output stage, how loudly you play your music, and also (to a small degree) what digital protocol you are using:
  
 low load, opt/coax may yield closer to 8 hours
 low load, USB may yield closer to 7 hours
  
 heavily loaded then you could lose another hour.
  
 Low load would be -20dB FS into 300 ohms, 3v preset volume.
  
  
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> As for battery life, this depends upon how well charged it is, and whether you are using USB or optical/coax, how loud you play, and the impedance of the headphones. So driving 300 ohms, using optical, green volume, you will get 8 hours. Use USB it will be 6 and a half hours. Use a low impedance IEM, green volume, and it will get worse. Use an 8 ohm loudspeaker and you will get even lower battery life.
> 
> Rob


 
   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> optical is the lowest power - the USB decoder chip is about 1/3 W and is turned off when VBUS is low.
> 
> Rob


  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> .... the impedance of headphones can be reactive, so there could be a phase shift between current and voltage, thus slightly increasing power drain. But don't worry about that. The max power being drawn within Mojo is with 8 ohm IEM's - as although the power in the load is low, the current is higher and that will increase power dissipation on Mojo's discrete OP stage, even when you are running say at red on the volume.
> 
> Oh another point - power loss within the battery is 0.2% of Mojo's total, so it is insignificant.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


  


Spoiler: Does it do any damage if one inadvertently puts power into the microUSB data port?






> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> Does it do any damage if one inadvertently puts power into the micro USB data port?
> 
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Does Mojo have enough driving-power, when in battery-only mode?



 
  Quote:
  


rob watts said:


> griff2 said:
> 
> 
> > I found the reverse.  I'm using Sennheiser HD-25 1 II: directly out of the Mojo the sound seems present and correct, but when used with a Ray Samuels SR-71a, the sound goes to a whole new level.  The sound becomes rock solid and more like listening to musicians playing instruments; without the Ray Samuels the sound seem to collapse in on itself and become more hi-fi (ie impressive noises but less music).  To my ears, the extra amplification is not adding tonal euphony but is instead making the most of the DAC.
> ...


   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> The earlier prototypes had less current than Hugo - 0.2A RMS. But last Feb we were with Nelson (Malaysian distributor) and I showed him the prototype. He brought some headphones, and we compared it to Hugo - and it was bad, a lot of clipping from Mojo, none from Hugo. It so happened (luckily) Nelson gave us possibly the only 8 ohm headphones on the market Final Audio Pandora.
> 
> So I upgraded the current to match Hugo, its the same 0.5A RMS. To do this I used 6 small OP transistors in parallel as size would not permit use of the large devices I use in Hugo.
> 
> Mojo development had some weird fortuitous events - the first time we showed the prototype happened to use the only 8 ohm headphones that would show problems - and the day we were deciding on the design Xilinx emailed me with a new FPGA that would enable Hugo performance but with the needed power, and happened to be in production just in time for Mojo.





  


Spoiler: Mojos battery capacity is 14Wh






rob watts said:


> costinstn said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know the battery capacity on the Mojo? sometimes i use a 5000mah external battery, which the Mojo completely drains, and it barely goes to green level(i get about 4--5 hours of use after this charge). Also, i read that Chord recommends charging from a 1A/5V source. Is there any problem if i charge with a 2A/5V iPad charger? Honestly i didn't check to see if it shortens the charging time.
> ...


 
  


  


Spoiler: Mojo sometimes runs hot - is this OK?



Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> JF here - Mojos multiple DSP cores and all other circuitry develop 1.7 Watts of heat when running this heat it dissipated from Mojos case through convection and heat radiating away. This can only happen when the Mojo cases temperature is a few degrees above the ambient temperature so it will feel warm in a high ambient environment. This is normal and totally safe as there are three separate and independent thermal sensing and protection circuits to look after Mojo and Mojos special battery.


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> JF here - ....  the battery is perfectly safe right up to 150 degrees Centigrade we had it made that way and its costs more than other batteries. The case of the mojo when it's charging has to shed about 1. 7 watts of heat it can only do that by radiating it away or convecting it away. If it's in a warm environment or it can't covect its heat away it's temperature will rise until there is a sufficient temperature differential to shed its heat. It's perfectly safe we have three indepentdant thermal temperature safety shut down method in mojo so please don't worry we know what we are doing. Remember a really hot cup of tea is usually only about 60 degrees C.


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> Mojo actually has three independant thermal cut outs a special high temperature battery and very sophisticated charging circuitry . Picking up on an earlier post Mojo actually does not dissipate a lot of heat when it's working. It's only about 1.7 watts and when it's charging it adds about another watt so its not much really. However the electronics and battery are thermally bonded to the aluminium case. The Mojo's case can only shed its heat through convection or by radiating it away. This can only work if there is a temperature differential between itself and its ambient surroundings if there is an insufficient gradient between them, the Mojos temperature will rise until there is a large enough difference to pass its heat to the air surrounding it.
> If it is prevented from doing this perhaps by being insulated I some way it's temperature will rise until one of the three shut down trips operate. note the battery is safe to 150 degrees and the trips all operate up to a hundred degrees lower. Therefore it's perfectly safe. In fact if it's feeling mildly hot at first to your hand. Your hand alone will easily soon bring the unit down to a reasonable temperature.


 
  


rob watts said:


> paulus xii said:
> 
> 
> > .... The unit turns off after a while. Probably when it gets too warm. That was kind of a disappointment as I was going to use it as a DAC for my PC as well.
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging & using at red - & indeed as Mython says putting Mojo on its side will solve that issue too.
> 
> Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.
> 
> ...





  



Spoiler: Charging noise



 
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU & a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant.
> 
> Rob


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, & this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, & this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. Don't worry about it if you hear the noise, Mojo is not faulty & will continue to be reliable.
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> jd007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it normal to have the mojo make a hissing sound (ie the unit itself, audio output is fine) when plugged in to power? brand new unit but it makes this weird noise when its plugged in (both when off and on). the hissing dies down when i plug in the signal cable (unit still off), not sure if i should send my unit back.
> ...


 
  


ra97or said:


> Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> *Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit
> ...


 

  


  


  
  


Spoiler: Regarding RF interference



 


duncan said:


> Interference is only noticeable when your cell is on 2G, & only if your IEM cable is within 3-6 inches of the phone (that seems to be where the interference comes from, the headphone jack)...
> 
> 3G/4G/LTE etc do not have any effect that I can tell...


 
   
 Quote:


x relic x said:


> Waaaaay back, early in the thread it was determined that 3G and LTE showed little to no EMI noise, but 2G/Edge cellular reception was very noisy. I heard no noise until I switched to 2G/Edge & it was brutally obvious. That's another factor besides cables acting as antennae.


 
  


ok-guy said:


> ok seeing everyone has earned a day off at The Pump it's down to me to bring you a 'Official' Chord-Electronics announcement dealing with RF interference with phones...
> 
> *We at Chord Electronics suggest that people switch to flight mode when using Mojo Especially when it's strapped to a phone.*
> 
> ...


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> The problem lies in the cables that we attach both input & output & the variations thereof. These act as aerials feeding directly into Mojo. A phones level RFI in close proximity to mojo is very severe & therefore this issue is not easily solved without compromising Mojos performance this is because when a phone loses signal it ramps up the transmitt levels dramatically & these can be on any number of frequencies. Some cables are adequately screened & with those there is unlikely to be a problem, but with unscreened types there may be. That is why we recomend that for critical listening & in environments where a signal is likely to be lost that you switch to airplane mode.


 
  


sandalaudio said:


> You can get various sizes of snap-to-fit ferrites at most electronics shops.
> https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-snap-choke-core?variant=5717355973
> 
> I'm not saying it will make a difference to the sound quality etc.


 
  
    
 Basically, if you experience RF issues when Mojo is connected to a smartphone, then:
  

ensure you are using a proper _coaxially-shielded_ connector cable
if available to you, try to operate your smartphone on _3G_ or _LTE_, & not on _2G/Edge_
try using the smartphone in 'Airplane' mode whenever possible
Co-ax cables, & USB connector cables, can often be purchased with a ferrite choke manufactured integral to the lead, but if your cable does not include one, you may find it worthwhile obtaining a small ferrite choke to clip around the cable, locating it as close to the DAC end as possible
  

Quote:



rob watts said:


> We are hearing good things about Audio Quest jitter bug - I have heard it stops the mobile phone EMC problems that can happen with Mojo & certain headphones. I will be checking it out soon.
> 
> Rob





  
  
_*Where can I BUY Mojo in my Country?*_
  
  
*Where can I BUY Mojo in the UK?*
  
  
*Where can I REGISTER my Mojo product?*


----------



## Mython (May 2, 2018)

Spoiler: Some personal unboxing pics:














 




*Animated rotating view of Mojo *(Click to show)






Peter Hyatt's - '_*Mojo's Greatest Hits*_' (music recommendation page for tracks that sound excellent through Mojo)





_Since I can no longer edit the first 3 posts on this page (due to restrictions that were imposed by the changed forum software-platform), here are some assorted recent posts, of potential interest to Mojo customers, but *in no particular order*:_




Rob Watts said:


> Hugo 1 and Mojo both have similar depth performance - not surprising, as depth is down to small signal amplitude linearity, and Hugo 1 and Mojo have exactly the same 4e pulse array, noise shapers and internal truncators - and it is these items that determines small signal linearity and hence depth perception.






Spoiler: DAC chips vs Mojos FPGA-based approach






Rob Watts said:


> A DAC has two parts - the digital, and the analogue. Conventional DAC chips use a mixed signal process, so it combines digital and analogue, but typically would be in a 180 nm process. So the DAC designer has to keep the digital parts very simple, as there is not much area and so few gates to do anything complex. Moreover, the digital part is noisy, and upsets the analogue part through the substrate. Also, analogue on silicon is a big problem - resistors and capacitors are non-linear, so one has to go to very complex lengths to reduce this problem.
> 
> But an FPGA based DAC is actually not a DAC; what happens is the digital part is on an FPGA (which is a field programmable gate array) and the analogue part is via discrete analogue components. The beauty of this approach is that you can have an extremely complex digital part, as the FPGA is made with 28 nm silicon, so you can pack many more gates in an economic device; Mojo has 500 times more processing power than usual chips because of using an FPGA. Also, because the analogue part is discrete, there are no issues with noise coupling, and resistors and caps are all linear. When I have desiged the digital parts for a chip, it is fundamentally the same process as designing for a FPGA; indeed, I always prototyped my silicon chip designs with FPGA's.
> 
> But there are downsides to an FPGA DAC; the designer must know what he is doing; and unit costs are very much higher  - but that doesn't matter too much for high end audio, where performance is the most important factor.









Spoiler: Recent comments on RFI, by Rob Watts






Rob Watts said:


> No that is not the situation, we did not balls up RFI.
> 
> Chord and I have been working very hard on this issue, and spent a lot of time and effort trying to improve the RFI. So the first mod improved Wi-Fi, and this went into the production model. But people kept complaining, so I tried iss3, with RF improvements.
> 
> ...









Spoiler: How to install Windows 10 drivers correctly






miketlse said:


> Windows 10 drivers. The full update process is Win 10 driver, then install the Win 10 Creators Edition on top (both available from the Chord website). There were a few issues, but I think those were due to either owners not installing the Chord driver, or installing the Win CE driver without installing the Win 10 driver first. I don't remember any posts about Win 10 drivers for quite a while, so I assume that the drivers are now stable and mature, and no longer causing issues.








Sheep1234 said:


> So some guys from JRiver helped a bit. It is not possible to play DSD files or have the Mojo convert PCM to DSD and have windows sound at the same time.
> Here's the thread and explanation https://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php/topic,114282.0.html
> 
> Chord also says it is not possible.





A Hugo 2 post,_ possibly_ of interest to Mojo owners,, but _unrelated_ to the above:



GreenBow said:


> Just a note.
> 
> Tonight I was trying to launch a PC game and it would not launch. Neither would two other games. Then an app called Desktop OK would not launch.
> 
> ...







Rob Watts said:


> With portable devices it is all about power, from two POV - battery life, and how warm the unit gets. So a bigger case = bigger more capable batteries, and larger surface area to dissipate the heat. So Mojo's FPGA has half the power than Hugo 2's - even though it's the same FPGA - as pretty much with Hugo 2 I am using max capacity and max internal clock speeds. And I can increase the element count on Hugo 2, as more power is available. So when using it as a DAC, the improvements are mostly down to the FPGA and the 10e pulse array.
> 
> Now the OP stage design is quite different in that Hugo 2 uses the method I created for Dave - the 2nd order analogue noise shaper - and this has big benefits particularly when using low impedance loads, such as anything below say 100 ohms. Distortion with low loads does not significantly increase with Hugo 2, and this is down to the analogue noise shaper topology. So the benefits of this will depend upon the headphone used.








Spoiler: some more CCK-circumvention cables



*Another CCK-circumvention cable option* (not actually confirmed in this thread, but looks worth a try, considering the reasonable price)

and _*Another CCK-circumvention cable option*_ (note: this suggestion is in regard to the updated version of the Meenova cable; not the old version):



bobeau said:


> Just an update for the newer Meenova cable - has been working without issue over the past 24 hours.  I've spent at least a few hours listening, plugged/unplugged a few times.  It's so nice to be able to use my iPhone w/ Mojo again.



www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html

(*IMPORTANT*: Meenova state that this is only functions with _*iOS 11.2.6 or less*_)


----------



## x RELIC x

This is very exciting! I'll be heading up the Canadian tour and will have the thread up later today as soon as I can. Filled.

Expected price in Canada is $799 CAD.


----------



## jamato8

Great stuff! Will be posting here. :^)


----------



## phonomat

I'm in.


----------



## x RELIC x

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/10/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-audios-new-talisman/


----------



## phonomat

Okay, I'll sacrifice myself and just quickly post this here this one time, so we can be done with it once and for all.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6Acigj8isc
  
 May this stand in lieu of all the future jokes that will hopefully never be.


----------



## Jeff Y

Still seems like no Crossfeed features eh?


----------



## KT66

As a perfectly happy 901 & minibox owner, I am going to sit back and watch this one unravel.

Only interested in one box portability, and my Mdac at home isn't worried at all.! I hope


----------



## piercer

http://www.whathifi.com/chord/mojo/review


----------



## beemarman

Just picked mine up from Custom-cables. Guys this thing is tiny! The picture make it look a lot bigger than it is. More pictures and details later. I also got the Hugo plus the Oppo HA2 so would compare later.


----------



## qafro

cool


----------



## x RELIC x

kt66 said:


> As a perfectly happy 901 & minibox owner, I am going to sit back and watch this one unravel.
> 
> Only interested in one box portability, and my Mdac at home isn't worried at all.! I hope




Hugo like sound at a much more accessible price..........


----------



## audionewbi

Looking forward to enjoythemusic review. Actually I should not be reading any reviews and wait till I hear it for myself.


----------



## Jeff Y

beemarman said:


> Just picked mine up from Custom-cables. Guys this thing is tiny! The picture make it look a lot bigger than it is. More pictures and details later. I also got the Hugo plus the Oppo HA2 so would compare later.


 
 One quick question please: Does the Mojo have the crossfeed feature like the Hugo does? If not, do you think the sound makes it sound so that it sounds like the Hugo with the crossfeed settings at red? I find myself using red for 80~90 percent of my recordings with the Hugo so I am curious.
 Thank you!


----------



## KT66

x relic x said:


> Hugo like sound at a much more accessible price..........




Heard the Hugo twice, both times with macbook pro, not impressed sounded harsh to me, and didn't make me want to sell my 901. I prefer my mdac though its very close. But its great to see so many people excited.


----------



## Jeff Y

kt66 said:


> Heard the Hugo twice, both times with macbook pro, not impressed sounded harsh to me, and didn't make me want to sell my 901. I prefer my mdac though its very close. But its great to see so many people excited.


 
 Hugo fed by coaxial is a huge difference from USB IMO. Especially if paired with the right device.


----------



## PhilW

It's live but very limited stock all

http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/chord-mojo-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier.html


----------



## x RELIC x

jeff y said:


> One quick question please: Does the Mojo have the crossfeed feature like the Hugo does? If not, do you think the sound makes it sound so that it sounds like the Hugo with the crossfeed settings at red? I find myself using red for 80~90 percent of my recordings with the Hugo so I am curious.
> Thank you!




I have this question sent to Rob but right now it doesn't look like it.


----------



## MoonAudio

Chord Electronics new MoJo Digital Analog Converter (DAC) and headphone amp is something special. Audiophiles know Chord's Mojo's older brother, the Chord Hugo, well. 

 The Hugo set new standards for musicality, warmth and intimacy in digital music. If the Chord Hugo is portable, the Chord Mojo is ultra-portable with a smaller footprint, so small you can wrap your hand around.

 Moon-Audio.com founder Drew Baird is in England listening to Mojo's introduction. He reports Chord Hugo's little brother's Mojo sounds amazing.

 Many musical revolutions from the Beatles to the Sex Pistols started in England. As Drew is discovering in England right NOW. Chord Electronics new Mojo proves England is the home to the portable digital music revolution too.

 "Ridiculous," Drew just said from across the pond. Drew says his ears are on fire listening to Chord's new MoJo. Ridiculous and on fire in a GOOD WAY!

 As Soon as we can get some words from Drew on what he hears we can modify and expand. 
*Limited Stock Arriving Soon at Moon Audio.  Ships as soon as it arrives.*
   
http://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp.html
  
 http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/


----------



## beemarman

jeff y said:


> One quick question please: Does the Mojo have the crossfeed feature like the Hugo does? If not, do you think the sound makes it sound so that it sounds like the Hugo with the crossfeed settings at red? I find myself using red for 80~90 percent of my recordings with the Hugo so I am curious.
> Thank you!


 
  
  
 No crossfeed on the Mojo. Haven't listened to mine yet (charging) so can't answer your question. Never really used the crossfeed on my Hugo


----------



## mscott58

moonaudio said:


> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Drew!


----------



## musicday

Well done Chord.
This sounds as good as Hugo in a much smaller package at a more affordable price.


----------



## sujitsky

Looking forward to impressions!


----------



## beemarman

Here's a picture with my AK100. It's the same physically. 


The size of this thing is just amazing. I haven't had the chance to hear it yet or to compare it to my Hugo, but all I can say is, if it sounds just 70% of the Hugo then it's a winner.

I see used prices of the Hugo coming down in the next few weeks because of the mojo. I'm still going to keep both. Hugo for home use and mojo for portable use.


----------



## mochill

I'm definitely interested


----------



## Mython

If anyone reading this thread is wondering if it's just hype...
  
 I totally understand.
  
  
_But... it's not._
  
 The Mojo gets incredibly close to the Hugo, in spite of the drastic reduction in size and price - _incredibly_ close.


----------



## JaZZ

beemarman said:


> No crossfeed on the Mojo. Haven't listened to mine yet (charging) so can't answer your question. Never really used the crossfeed on my Hugo


 
  
 But you know that you can listen to it during charging. Don't be a slouch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


mython said:


> The Mojo gets incredibly close to the Hugo, in spite of the drastic reduction in size and price - _incredibly_ close.


 
  
 And which one is in front?


----------



## TokenGesture

Looking forward to DAVE 2 in a year and a half at a quarter of the price


----------



## piercer

Does anybody know what the actual Artix-7 is in the Mojo.
  
 Also any mention of the filter tap length?


----------



## Mimouille

Does the MOJO share the Hugo's signature? As much as I was impressed by the performance, I was not a fan of the Hugo sound in the end.


----------



## musicday

Mojo it is instead an incredible DAC,the guys at Chord did an amazing job.
Also you have to be careful when playing with the volume as it is very powerful.


----------



## x RELIC x

piercer said:


> Does anybody know what the actual Artix-7 is in the Mojo.
> 
> Also any mention of the filter tap length?




It's the new 28nM FPGA chip that allows for the smaller size and half the battery consumption without sacrificing sound quality. I have the filter tap length question sent to Rob and am waiting his reply. I hope he'll pop in this soon enough.


----------



## Mython

jazz said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > The Mojo gets incredibly close to the Hugo, in spite of the drastic reduction in size and price - _incredibly_ close.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 1) It's too soon to say.
  
 2) I genuinely do not own a Hugo, so I can't directly compare the tiny nuances that may differentiate them.
  
  
  
 ...but the authority to the sound will be unmistakably familiar to anyone who's heard the Hugo, and I note that I am not alone in hearing this - What Hi-fi appear to really like the authority the Mojo delivers, too.
  
  


piercer said:


> Does anybody know what the actual Artix-7 is in the Mojo.


 
  
  
  
 This has now been answered in one of Rob's Powerpoint slides:
  

  
  
  
  
  


> Originally Posted by *piercer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Also any mention of the filter tap length?


 
  
  
  
 Regarding tap length, I have a sense that Chord are not inclined to declare that at this point in time (I don't know it, either). I totally understand why you are asking about it. One factor in this is that Chord are hoping to penetrate a wider market, with the Mojo, and if they are to succeed in doing that, they need to ensure that their marketing message is to-the-point and not overly-technical - in other words, more about what it _does_, and how good it _sounds_, rather than how many ones and zeros are implemented in the FPGA code.   Cynics might point to possible conflicts with Hugo sales as a motivation factor in not disclosing Mojos tap length, and although there might be a degree of outward plausibility to that, I know, having heard it, that the Mojo will sell like hot cakes _regardless_ of tap length. Ultimately, it is sound that matters above tap length, important though the contribution of tap length undoubtedly is to Rob's DAC designs. You're tech-savvy enough to realise that there is much more contributing to the sound of Rob's DACs than just tap length.
  
 Having said all that, I suspect that if / when the tap length is finally revealed (who knows when), there may be some pleasant surprises.  Just try to get a demonstration of a Mojo, if you can, and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## piercer

x relic x said:


> It's the new 28nM FPGA chip that allows for the smaller size and half the battery consumption without sacrificing sound quality. I have the filter tap length question sent to Rob and am waiting his reply. I hope he'll pop in this soon enough.


 
  
 Thanks - I'll keep this conversation in this thread.
  
 It's quite remarkable what kind of processing power we can get in our pockets these days isn't it!
  
 All Xilinx Artix-7 chips are 28nm but there are several models
  
 http://www.xilinx.com/products/silicon-devices/fpga/artix-7.html
  
 I imagine the Mojo has the low-end one, but you never know


----------



## x RELIC x

piercer said:


> Thanks - I'll keep this conversation in this thread.
> 
> It's quite remarkable what kind of processing power we can get in our pockets these days isn't it!
> 
> ...




According their briefs MoJo had to wait for new FPGA tech so I am _guessing_ it would be the latest.... Can't know for sure exactly which one it is though.


----------



## piercer

mython said:


> 1) It's too soon to say.
> 
> 2) I genuinely do not own a Hugo, so I can't directly compare the tiny nuances that may differentiate them.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mine arrives tomorrow  Had a hugo for about 6 months in my main HiFi until it was replaced by a 2Qute. I love the Hugo sound. 
  
 I can pretend this is a bit like having a 2Qute at work.


----------



## Mython

mimouille said:


> Does the MOJO share the Hugo's signature? As much as I was impressed by the performance, I was not a fan of the Hugo sound in the end.


 
  
 No DAC is perfect for everyone's ears, and that's cool. Such is life.
  
 But yes, in direct answer to your question, the Mojo very much shares the Hugos signature, to my ears.


----------



## gavinfabl

Tempted 

One question, does this support the Apple MFI. So will it work properly with my iPhone 6S Plus?


----------



## Mython (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## beemarman

jazz said:


> But you know that you can listen to it during charging. Don't be a slouch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ok.
  
 Just had a quick listen to the Mojo. Wow! How the hell did they do it for £399? Remember the Hugo is £1400 here in the UK.
  
 The mojo sounds just as good. I quickly played them side by side and I couldn’t really tell them apart. I’m going to do more listening when it completes charging.
  
 To whoever is thinking about buying the Hugo for portable use. I’ll say you would be mad not to listen to the mojo first. Not sure if Chord have shot themselves in the foot with the mojo. Can’t really see the price of the Hugo staying the same, especially in the used market. These could have sold in bucket loads for £599 let alone £399. Does this mean the Hugo was overpriced in the first place? 
  
  
 With Roxanne

 Hugo with EL8 closed

 Oppo Ha2 with Pm3


----------



## beemarman

gavinfabl said:


> Tempted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You would still need to use a CCK cable with the mojo.


----------



## hakushondaimao

Blown away by the size. Looking forward to having a listen and being similarly blown away by the sound.


----------



## gavinfabl

mython said:


> Bearing in mind that Rob may be otherwise-engaged, today, I'm sure he'll pop in at some point in the next 24-48hrs and answer a few technical questions




If anyone can answer my question re working with an iPhone 6S Plus etc, I will buy it immediately .


----------



## beemarman

gavinfabl said:


> If anyone can answer my question re working with an iPhone 6S Plus etc, I will buy it immediately .


 
 Hi,
  
 It says in the manual you would still need a CCK cable for the mojo and idevices.
  
  
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/


----------



## Mython

LOL - if you buy one, I don't think you'd have any difficulty selling it on


----------



## gavinfabl

beemarman said:


> Hi,
> 
> It says in the manual you would still need a CCK cable for the mojo and idevices.
> 
> ...




Thanks !

How does it compare to the Oppo HA-2 (which I currently have)?


----------



## LouisLoh

Any Lightning male to microUSB male cables out there?


----------



## beemarman

gavinfabl said:


> Thanks !
> 
> How does it compare to the Oppo HA-2 (which I currently have)?


 
  
  
 Looks and usability I prefer the Oppo. Sound wise the mojo wins hands down.
  
 Need to listen to it more, but it really powerful and drives my Pm2 much better compared to the Ha2.
  
 It's definitely worth upgrading to the mojo for sound and power. It's just not as sleek looking as the Ha2.


----------



## JaZZ

beemarman said:


> Looks and usability I prefer the Oppo. Sound wise the mojo wins hands down.
> 
> Need to listen to it more, but it really powerful and drives my Pm2 much better compared to the Ha2.
> 
> It's definitely worth upgrading to the mojo for sound and power. *It's just not as sleek looking as the Ha2.*


 
  
 Yeah, the look... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One could say it has personality.


----------



## Mython

It is unorthodox - much like most Chord gear. No denying that.
  
 But the build quality is really nice. Look at the attention to detail on the bottom of the unit, for example:
  

  
 I am absolutely certain that it will pass Chord's infamous 'tank test', in due course... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## cho8

gavinfabl said:


> If anyone can answer my question re working with an iPhone 6S Plus etc, I will buy it immediately .




There's a link on the shard event link/thread to a cable supplier which has been tried with the Hugo and works so no need to use the CCK. I think it's around £69 but waiting for supply to start again


----------



## beemarman

It's quite bulky when attached to my phones. I'll post pictures up later. The oppo would win when stacking with phones. The mojo just looks odd when stacking, unless you have the AK100.


----------



## beemarman

musicday said:


> Mojo it is instead an incredible DAC,the guys at Chord did an amazing job.
> Also you have to be careful when playing with the volume as it is very powerful.




Yeah I got caught out with the volume control. It seems to take a few seconds after adjusting the volume for it to take effect.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Anybody using the Mojo to drive full size headphones? Does it have the Sabre nasties, or has it been cleaned up, and how does the amp sound versus some of the better ones on the market, say Vorzuge?


----------



## x RELIC x

wildcatsare1 said:


> Anybody using the Mojo to drive full size headphones? Does it have the Sabre nasties, or has it been cleaned up, and how does the amp sound versus some of the better ones on the market, say Vorzuge?




I'll report tonight with the LCD-2.2 (non-fazor).


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Thanks, appreciated, would also love to read your thoughts on how the amp compares to your Alo Rx, and one of these days the Liquid Carbon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## x RELIC x

wildcatsare1 said:


> Thanks, appreciated, would also love to read your thoughts on how the amp compares to your Alo Rx, and one of these days the Liquid Carbon .




You can also bet I'll compare the DAC-19 to the MoJo FPGA as well. :wink_face:

I can guarantee you the MoJo is magnitudes more powerful than the Rx.


----------



## spook76

I just bought my Mojo from Moon Audio with delivery tomorrow. I have the RSA Intruder so it will be an interesting comparison.


----------



## uzi2

mython said:


> Regarding tap length, I have a sense that Chord are not inclined to declare that at this point in time (I don't know it, either). I totally understand why you are asking about it. One factor in this is that Chord are hoping to penetrate a wider market, with the Mojo, and if they are to succeed in doing that, they need to ensure that their marketing message is to-the-point and not overly-technical - in other words, more about what it _does_, and how good it _sounds_, rather than how many ones and zeros are implemented in the FPGA code.   Cynics might point to possible conflicts with Hugo sales as a motivation factor in not disclosing Mojos tap length, and although there might be a degree of outward plausibility to that, I know, having heard it, that the Mojo will sell like hot cakes _regardless_ of tap length. Ultimately, it is sound that matters above tap length, important though the contribution of tap length undoubtedly is to Rob's DAC designs. You're tech-savvy enough to realise that there is much more contributing to the sound of Rob's DACs than just tap length.
> 
> Having said all that, I suspect that if / when the tap length is finally revealed (who knows when), there may be some pleasant surprises.  Just try to get a demonstration of a Mojo, if you can, and draw your own conclusions.


 
 Unless the new chip has more programmable memory, we can assume that tap length will be lower. The Mojo remembers last set volume and input. Rob's reason for not including this in the Hugo was that he had already used the full capacity of the chip in perfecting the sound quality and was not prepared to compromise it to include the functionality.


----------



## jelt2359

spook76 said:


> I just bought my Mojo from Moon Audio with delivery tomorrow. I have the RSA Intruder so it will be an interesting comparison.


 
 Magic with the 846 in store?


----------



## sujitsky

Just picked one up ... now the wait begins


----------



## h1f1add1cted

mython said:


> ​ RCA (mini-jack) which operate at up to an incredible 768kHz.


 
  
 Hello,
  
 what kind of source is able to feed over coax up to 768KHz? I only know the limit of up to 192Khz for coax, I never seen more than that on any device over coax. With USB no problem, but since when coax is able to transport this bitrate?
  
 Thanks for clarification.


----------



## spook76

jelt2359 said:


> Magic with the 846 in store?



This is perfect for me as I already am using a CCK camera kit with a Moon Audio USB cable to pull a digital line out of my iPod Touch 6th into the RSA Intruder to my 846s so the Mojo is just plug and play.


----------



## Mython

uzi2 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding tap length, I have a sense that Chord are not inclined to declare that at this point in time (I don't know it, either). I totally understand why you are asking about it. One factor in this is that Chord are hoping to penetrate a wider market, with the Mojo, and if they are to succeed in doing that, they need to ensure that their marketing message is to-the-point and not overly-technical - in other words, more about what it _does_, and how good it _sounds_, rather than how many ones and zeros are implemented in the FPGA code.   Cynics might point to possible conflicts with Hugo sales as a motivation factor in not disclosing Mojos tap length, and although there might be a degree of outward plausibility to that, I know, having heard it, that the Mojo will sell like hot cakes _regardless_ of tap length. Ultimately, it is sound that matters above tap length, important though the contribution of tap length undoubtedly is to Rob's DAC designs. You're tech-savvy enough to realise that there is much more contributing to the sound of Rob's DACs than just tap length.
> ...


 
  
  
 Maybe; maybe not. I truthfully do not know, at this point.
  
 I don't actually work for Chord, and I'm as curious as the rest of you, with regard to the deeper specs.
  
*And*, at the same time, as a non-employee, and as a fellow head-fier, I can be no fairer than to say that this DAC won't be the 'best' choice for _everyone_ on planet earth, but for any of you who have heard the Hugo and yearned for it, or who have been curious to hear the Hugo but never done so because of it being financially out of reach - just.... book yourself a Mojo demo, or grab a seat at a headphone meet, and just _listen_ to it and draw your own conclusions. Bear in mind, that if you are unable to afford a Hugo but _are_ able to afford a Mojo, it is totally legitimate for you to approach a dealer and ask to compare the 2 DACs against each other. I have nothing to gain whether you buy a Mojo or not, but I am very confident that this thing is going to be even more of a success for Chord than the Hugo, because of it's attainable price-point and incredible performance.
  
 It's good for Chord as a company, _and_ good for portable audio audiophiles, that this level of performance is now within reach of a drastically-wider audience, and I'm really happy for that state of affairs.


----------



## musicday

The Mojo is made out of aircraft aluminium so the built is high end,also the unit runs warm when in use but that's not a problem.Chord have used a special battery for it,exactly like they did in the Hugo,so no problems there.
I am sure this particular model will have a huge success.
Wait until everyone heards it and also keeping in mind the affordable mentioned price this is fantastic.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

spook76 said:


> I just bought my Mojo from Moon Audio with delivery tomorrow. I have the RSA Intruder so it will be an interesting comparison.


 
 I ordered one 30 mins ago. I did not get any shipment notification.
 Does your order say, it has already shipped? Or you just chose a overnight shipping?


----------



## Duncan

Sorry if I've missed this, but my immediate reaction on holding one was that it FEELS luxurious, the paint job / finish on this is much better than that of the Hugo...

Will try it from the optical out of the QP1R imminently


----------



## beemarman

Here is a picture with my phone (S5) attached.


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> Sorry if I've missed this, but my immediate reaction on holding one was that it FEELS luxurious, the paint job / finish on this is much better than that of the Hugo...
> 
> Will try it from the optical out of the QP1R imminently




Looking forward to your impressions compared to the QP1R HO as it has been on my radar for quite a while.


----------



## spook76

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I ordered one 30 mins ago. I did not get any shipment notification.
> Does your order say, it has already shipped? Or you just chose a overnight shipping?



Nor me, I chose overnight shipping so it is wishful thinking but no confirmation yet.


----------



## Mython

duncan said:


> Sorry if I've missed this, but my immediate reaction on holding one was that it FEELS luxurious, the paint job / finish on this is much better than that of the Hugo...


 
  
  
 I think it's just that the Mojo has a slightly smoother satin finish, as opposed to the Hugo, which feels akin to a bead-blasted (and still high-end) finish. Ultimately, I can see no true difference in build quality, other than the printed (rather than milled) name on the Mojo, as opposed to the Hugo name being milled.
  
 Added to which, the smaller panel size of the Mojo means it may feel slightly 'denser' in the hand, even though the actual thickness of the aluminium may be identical to the Hugo, or even, perhaps marginally thinner.
  
  
 .


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> duncan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if I've missed this, but my immediate reaction on holding one was that it FEELS luxurious, the paint job / finish on this is much better than that of the Hugo...
> ...


 
  
 Yes, same here!  Actually, not so much the DAC end of the equation, but more the current-mode amplification stage of the QP1R vs the Mojo, because I am led to believe that the QP1R has a decent amount of low-end clout, too.
  
 QP1R and a Mojo - that's a pretty sweet set-up to play with, Duncan!
  
 .


----------



## Duncan

A picture paints a thousand words...



Out of shot are my Layla's, as they're in my ears lol


----------



## DanTheDane

beemarman said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > Oppo Ha2 with Pm3
> ...


----------



## Mython

duncan said:


> A picture paints a thousand words...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of shot are my Layla's, as they're in my ears lol


 
  
  
 Playing a bit of 24/48, if my eyes don't deceive me!


----------



## beemarman

danthedane said:


> How does it sound together with the pm-3?


 
  
  
 Same as the Hugo did. It's just an amazing unit. Worth every penny and more.


----------



## goodvibes

I suspect this becomes a both great and bit different type of take and that's a good thing.


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> A picture paints a thousand words...
> 
> 
> 
> Out of shot are my Layla's, as they're in my ears lol





But I can't hear with my eyes or read impressions with my ears.... :blink:


----------



## MoonAudio

gavinfabl said:


> Tempted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hello, you still need to use the Apple CCK + USB Cable since the mojo does not have the Apple authenticity chip.
  
 DACS such as the Chord Mojo or Hugo that do not have the Apple authenticity chip require the Apple camera connection kit (cck) in order for the idevice, iphone, ipad or ipod to output digital audio.
  
 http://www.moon-audio.com/apple-cck-silver-dragon-usb-cable-bundle.html
  
*Thank you,*
*Nichole Baird, CFO/VP of Marketing*




*106 Brady Court*
*Cary**, NC 27511 
 919-649-5018 *

http://www.moon-audio.com
Follow *Moon-Audio.com* Today!


----------



## Duncan

mython said:


> Playing a bit of 24/48, if my eyes don't deceive me!




Won't even hide from this one, this confirms optical is working as prescribed...


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> But I can't hear with my eyes or read impressions with my ears.... :blink:


What I can say with absolute authority is that the noise floor is infinitely better than that of the Hugo with the Layla's (interestingly it made me realise that the QP1R has a smidge of background hiss!!)...

Sound impressions will come flooding in soon I'm sure


----------



## J4MES

Can you use this like the Hugo as a DAC only?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

How long would be the battery life in real world if the Mojo is used with low impendance IEMs / CIEMs ? Still only the approx 10 hrs or a way longer? Any official information about that?


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> What I can say with absolute authority is that the noise floor is infinitely better than that of the Hugo with the Layla's (interestingly it made me realise that the QP1R has a smidge of background hiss!!)...
> 
> Sound impressions will come flooding in soon I'm sure




I'm just curious about the comparison to the QP1R. I have the MoJo here but I'm not sure there will be too many comparisons to the Questyle SQ. I look forward to any more info you may have.


----------



## bflat

j4mes said:


> Can you use this like the Hugo as a DAC only?


 

 Yes, you can enable line out by pressing both volume buttons simultaneously when you turn the unit on.


----------



## spook76

moonaudio said:


> Hello, you still need to use the Apple CCK + USB Cable since the mojo does not have the Apple authenticity chip.
> 
> DACS such as the Chord Mojo or Hugo that do not have the Apple authenticity chip require the Apple camera connection kit (cck) in order for the idevice, iphone, ipad or ipod to output digital audio.
> 
> ...



Nichole,

I purchased my Mojo from you folks about an hour ago with overnight shipping. Any idea when you expect to ship it?


----------



## J4MES

bflat said:


> Yes, you can enable line out by pressing both volume buttons simultaneously when you turn the unit on.




Thanks, I'm very tempted to get this for mobility and then use the DAC function for my Liquid Carbon when it arrives.


----------



## JaZZ

bflat said:


> j4mes said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use this like the Hugo as a DAC only?
> ...


 
  
 As with the Hugo, that's just a volume preset (to 3 volts max.?), physically the output stays the same. But since the Mojo has no RCA outputs, you have to use an adapter cable or some customized cable for attaching it to a pre- or power amp.


----------



## Duncan

Hmmph, the mobile version of the site seems to be messed up right now, tried to post my zero hours QP1R opinion and it kept saying already posted, copied, discarded draft, only to find it won't paste...

Grr!!

Incredibly short version, the MoJo has a fuller / richer sound straight out of the box, but the QP1R has better extension at each end... That being said, the MoJo sounds more coherent overall, marries beautifully with the Layla's, and that lack of noise, haha, I felt spoilt with the QP1R after coming from the ZX2 and more so the Hugo (hiss fest) but wow wow wow, Rob sure did tweak the HO successfully!! Acid test when I get home will be the SE846...

Sorry, forgot to say I reserve the right to change the above comments for good or bad as the MoJo burns in...

Edit: to avoid confusion, it feels like the QP1R (bearing in mind I do NOT EQ) has a very V-shaped stock sound, being great fun, MoJo is more like what you would expect hi-fi to sound like in a high end demo room, and is more true to life with the Layla's... The PITA thing here is that whatever I say makes one sound bad and the other good, they're coming from different directions...


----------



## Vartan

jazz said:


> bflat said:
> 
> 
> > j4mes said:
> ...


 
  
*Line Level Mode*
  To set the output level to 3V ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons together within 2 seconds of switching on. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. This mode is not remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored.
  
_http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf_


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> Hmmph, the mobile version of the site seems to be messed up right now, tried to post my zero hours QP1R opinion and it kept saying already posted, copied, discarded draft, only to find it won't paste...
> 
> Grr!!
> 
> ...





Give me a good yardstick for the QP1R. Thank you very much Duncan!! Back to the MoJo.


----------



## nmatheis

A Canadian tour was mentioned. Will there be a US tour? If so, I'd love to participate. If not, I'd love to help get one going. 

And just a thought for us iPhone users, but I *think* Fiio's releasing a lightning to micro USB cable with the required chip later this year that might make the dreaded CCK unnecessary.


----------



## catoval55

dear chord(Mr. John Franks & Rob Watts)
  
     can you please manufacture a chord DAP/PMP for us thirsty head-fiers who was expecting a chord dap and not a dac/amp as a game changer. i am sincerely NOT disappointed with chord mojo,in fact i am set to purchase one to add with my chord hugo.that being said i know chord makes very good high end audiophile electronics but i really would like a chord dap.hope you guys read this and maybe consider me & other head-fiers dreamthirst(and there is "ALOT"). simply read all chord current threads on the shard event and chord mojo and you'll see what i am talking about. would like to see a part 2 "the shard event" same time same place next year with a game changer device from chord(chord dap/pmp). this is my 2 cent and i approve this message. hate it or love it,this is where i stand. christmas is now upon us, now i really have to buy Fiio X7 and/or onkyo DP-X1.        ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> Give me a good yardstick for the QP1R. Thank you very much Duncan!! Back to the MoJo.


MoJo is to Sennheiser HD650 as QP1R is to Beyerdynamic DT770 (unless you meant "gave", either way...)


----------



## Mython

catoval55 said:


> dear chord(Mr. John Franks & Rob Watts)
> 
> can you please manufacture a chord DAP/PMP for us thirsty head-fiers who was expecting a chord dap and not a dac/amp as a game changer. i am sincerely NOT disappointed with chord mojo,in fact i am set to purchase one to add with my chord hugo.that being said i know chord makes very good high end audiophile electronics but i really would like a chord dap.hope you guys read this and maybe consider me & other head-fiers dreamthirst(and there is "ALOT"). simply read all chord current threads on the shard event and chord mojo and you'll see what i am talking about. would like to see a part 2 "the shard event" same time same place next year with a game changer device from chord(chord dap/pmp). this is my 2 cent and i approve this message. hate it or love it,this is where i stand. christmas is now upon us, now i really have to buy Fiio X7 and/or onkyo DP-X1.        ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


 
  
  
  
 No need to copy-paste the same message in every thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
 I share your wish for a Chord DAP (I was very vocal about this, a year ago).
  
 However, one of the main issues with producing a DAP is the interface, which can be a horrendously complex combination of hardware and software expertise, entirely specialised, in its own right, and little to do with DAC/Amp design.
  
 Rob Watts knows DAC design - that is his area of expertise. John Franks knows amp design very well.
  
 Thus, DAC-Amp products are playing to Chords strengths. Interface engineering is an entirely seperate skill, and would probably entail outsourcing, which can be extremely expensive and fraught with problems.
  
 So, much as I'd love to see a complete Chord DAP (and have no doubt that it'd sell by the bucketload), I can understand John's reticence to embark upon such a daunting project.


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> MoJo is to Sennheiser HD650 as QP1R is to Beyerdynamic DT770 (unless you meant "gave", either way...)




Yes I meant 'it gave me a good yardstick....' Sorry getting tired here. Thanks again!


----------



## purk

Mine should land at the end of the day today. I have very high hope for this item given Chord expertise in A stand alone DAC and amp. I think my Sony PHA-3 is very afraid of its place right now. I played with the HUGO before and hope the MOJO will be just as impressive. Definitely will report back.


----------



## Mython

purk said:


> I played with the HUGO before and hope the MOJO will be just as impressive..


 
  
 If you like the Hugo, you will like the Mojo. Trust me, on that.


----------



## catoval55

right you are Mython about thread flooding, but maybe a consolidate of all the shards event & chord mojo would be nice. just a constructive criticism.


----------



## stevemiddie

Ordered.      
  
 345.00 UK pounds including International to Qatar.  So excited!


----------



## Mython

catoval55 said:


> right you are Mython about thread flooding, but maybe a consolidate of all the shards event & chord mojo would be nice. just a constructive criticism.


 
  
  
 Not disagreeing, but only to say that I have no control over that. All I can do is start the official thread and contribute to it.
  
 I'm really looking forward to a flood of user-impressions, in the next day or so.


----------



## uzi2

Duncan said:
			
		

> Incredibly short version, the MoJo has a fuller / richer sound straight out of the box, but the QP1R has better extension at each end... That being said, the MoJo sounds more coherent overall, marries beautifully with the Layla's, and that lack of noise, haha, I felt spoilt with the QP1R after coming from the ZX2 and more so the Hugo (hiss fest) but wow wow wow, Rob sure did tweak the HO successfully!! Acid test when I get home will be the SE846...
> 
> Sorry, forgot to say I reserve the right to change the above comments for good or bad as the MoJo burns in...


 
 Strange that the Hugo produces hiss (for those sensitive to it) with sensitive IEMs and the Mojo does not as the output specs are identical. If it were a lower powered Hugo aimed soley at IEM users, the lack of hiss would be expected, but it should be able to drive more demanding phones just as well. It is looking like a Hugo killer at a much lower price point.
 The Hugo has a greater range of inputs and outputs and crossfeed for an additional £1000...
 Will Chord now refund me £1000 for being an early adopter of an inferior product?


----------



## catoval55

good to hear Mython. play-on


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

duncan said:


> What I can say with absolute authority is that the noise floor is infinitely better than that of the Hugo with the Layla's (interestingly it made me realise that the QP1R has a smidge of background hiss!!)...
> 
> Sound impressions will come flooding in soon I'm sure


 
 That's good to know, I trust your ears. We were one of the few people complaining about HUGO hissing out of multi-BA iems.


----------



## Sonic77

beemarman said:


> Ok.
> 
> Just had a quick listen to the Mojo. Wow! How the hell did they do it for £399? Remember the Hugo is £1400 here in the UK.
> 
> ...


 

 Awsome pictures, thanks for sharing. I just purchased two Mojos, just now, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## all999

beemarman said:


> Here is a picture with my phone (S5) attached.


 
  
 Can You confirm that Mojo works with streaming apps, especially Tidal, on Your S5?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Can some one stack this with a Sony A10 series Walkman for size comparison?


----------



## beemarman

all999 said:


> Can You confirm that Mojo works with streaming apps, especially Tidal, on Your S5?


 
 Sadly it does not work with my S5 (lollipop). Not sure if it's the S5 or the mojo.
  
 It worked with my old Sony Z1 and my Hugo.


----------



## Duncan

The liquid midrange that MoJo offers is interesting, makes vocals much more intimate than with the Hugo, I have to say with one hour on the clock (versus countless hundreds on the Hugo) I actually prefer the baby brother...

New toy hype maybe? However this is a much more intimate sound, listening to Katie Nicholas' "technical glitch" the soundscape is warmer, and I could argue more precise, the strumming of the guitar on the right channel is so pinpoint accurate...

I can see this being a big winner for those that find the Hugo cold...

This is with Layla's so obviously YMMV with full sized cans.


----------



## all999

beemarman said:


> Sadly it does not work with my S5 (lollipop). Not sure if it's the S5 or the mojo.
> 
> It worked with my old Sony Z1 and my Hugo.




Not working at all or with streaming apps? If You could try it with S6, I will apreciate it.

http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1474748/

I can see a Tidal apple here.


----------



## Duncan

all999 said:


> Not working at all or with streaming apps? If You could try it with S6, I will apreciate it.


What music player on the S6? (I don't do streaming, sorry)


----------



## all999

duncan said:


> What music player on the S6? (I don't do streaming, sorry)




Thanks Duncan, Tidal is the only app I'm using now.


----------



## Duncan

Hmm, I will check out the free trial period...


----------



## PhilW

This little unit is incredible....have found airplane mode to be essential though certainly using UAPP.


----------



## sneaky415

I am in need of a dac for my desktop computer. A couple of days ago I ordered the Arcam irDAC. Now I read about this Chord Mojo. Should I cancel my order for the irDAC and go for the Mojo instead? Price is about the same. Opinions please.


----------



## Duncan

Something weird, optical is supposed to cap out at 24/192, so why is this working...



Sorry for crappy image, is DSD over optical...


----------



## TokenGesture

Portables are maybe the one area where my rule SQ trumps everything doesn't apply. Ergonomics are really important if you carrying it around on your person. The HA2 is great for that. Strapping this thing to a phone, nah, can't see it. 

Reports that it sounds better than the Hugo have me as a Hugo owner who stumped up tithe cash fuming a little, or is that just me? Chords pricing seems weird TT is twice the price of Hugo this less than half price and sound quality reportedly all seems very close to each other. 

Interesting times for sure


----------



## Kundi

And i'm out...


----------



## Duncan

Better is subjective as I've said in my posts, bear in mind that I ONLY use IEMs, me personally, I consider it as tweaked for IEM usage


----------



## bflat

duncan said:


> Something weird, optical is supposed to cap out at 24/192, so why is this working...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crappy image, is DSD over optical...


 

 Is it true DSD? or does Mojo convert to 24/192 PCM?


----------



## Duncan

bflat said:


> Is it true DSD? or does Mojo convert to 24/192 PCM?


Good point, yellow light, so 88.2khz, but I would've thought it just wouldn't play!? Could be the QP1R is down sampling...


----------



## Whitigir

This is killing me.....I really want to move away from ZX2.... And...argh....what would I use Mojo with. Note 5 ?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

whitigir said:


> This is killing me.....I really want to move away from ZX2.... And...argh....what would I use Mojo with. Note 5 ?


 
 Sony A10 series - Slimmer but a bit taller.
 Older AK's - Same footprint, but a thicker stack


----------



## beemarman

Ak100 with the mojo and JH Roxanne. Have to say this is the best mobile device I've had, and I've had a few of them. 

That's me done for a while now.


----------



## Duncan

whitigir said:


> This is killing me.....I really want to move away from ZX2.... And...argh....what would I use Mojo with. Note 5 ?


why not use the ZX2 with the digital output cable?


----------



## beemarman

all999 said:


> Not working at all or with streaming apps? If You could try it with S6, I will apreciate it.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1474748/
> 
> I can see a Tidal apple here.


 
  
 It works with Onkyo player  but not with Tidal. I'm afraid I don't have the S6, but  everything works ok with my iphone 6 plus.


----------



## jamato8

bflat said:


> Is it true DSD? or does Mojo convert to 24/192 PCM?


 

 It does DoP like the Hugo. Up to 256 from what I remember. 
  
 I will be getting one so will test out everything.


----------



## derGabe

Any idea where to get this one in Germany? Coax out off my DX90 to the Mojo would be ideal. And i guess they would stack great.


----------



## beemarman

bflat said:


> Is it true DSD? or does Mojo convert to 24/192 PCM?


 
 True DSD only when using the usb input. 24/192 max when using optical.


----------



## TokenGesture

Let's face it I will buy one eventually won't I


----------



## EH-Yeon

tokengesture said:


> Let's face it I will buy one eventually won't I


 
  Most of us in here will. The thing is, I just got my hugo less than 4 months ago.


----------



## beemarman

sonic77 said:


> Awsome pictures, thanks for sharing. I just purchased two Mojos, just now, can't wait to hear it.


 
 Greedy man.


----------



## jamato8

dergabe said:


> Any idea where to get this one in Germany? Coax out off my DX90 to the Mojo would be ideal. And i guess they would stack great.


 

 I will be able to try that out.


----------



## Duncan

eh-yeon said:


> Most of us in here will. The thing is, I just got my hugo less than 4 months ago.


I've still got mine, and don't intend to part with it...

For me the MoJo is like a little run around car for driving in town, small, dependable, economical, the Hugo is a grand tourer for the open road, poor analogy in the context of portable audio but I hope you get my point...


----------



## s7uart

Two words: Want, need! 

Chord you have made an amazing portable product at an unbelievable price! I hope you've forecasted enough stock as I have feeling the MOJO is going to sell like hot cakes.



beemarman said:


> It works with Onkyo player  but not with Tidal. I'm afraid I don't have the S6, but  everything works ok with my iphone 6 plus.




You'll probably find that Samsung's Touchwiz OS is the stumbling block here, if you rooted and installed a vanilla Android ROM you should find that it works with an OTG cable.


----------



## Whitigir

duncan said:


> why not use the ZX2 with the digital output cable?




How will it improve the ZX2 sound  ? I wonder, because isn't then the ZX2 is only a transport instead ?


----------



## beemarman

s7uart said:


> Two words: Want, need!
> 
> Chord you have made an amazing portable product at an unbelievable price! I hope you've forecasted enough stock as I have feeling the MOJO is going to sell like hot cakes.
> You'll probably find that Samsung's Touchwiz OS is the stumbling block here, if you rooted and installed a vanilla Android ROM you should find that it works with an OTG cable.


 
 The S5 works fine with Tidal when  using my Oppo Ha2 and ifi micro iDSD.
  
 It also worked fine with my old Sony Z1 with the Hugo.


----------



## derGabe

jamato8 said:


> I will be able to try that out.



Would be cool to see the Mojo stacked upon the DX90.


----------



## Duncan

whitigir said:


> How will it improve the ZX2 sound  ? I wonder, because isn't then the ZX2 is only a transport instead ?


It is...

Haha, I could do a monster shoot-out of players / transports / inputs - QP1R (optical) vs ZX2 (USB) vs FiiO X5 (coax)... oh the fun I could have!

Oh, already reviewing my SQ comments from a few pages back, so - take them with a moderate grain of salt, I think this little guy has the SQ / tonality / accuracy pretty darned on the money (at the expense of ultimate excitement, but then you have to consider which boat you want to float!)


----------



## h1f1add1cted

dergabe said:


> Any idea where to get this one in Germany? Coax out off my DX90 to the Mojo would be ideal. And i guess they would stack great.


 
 I already contacted a German Hugo dealer, I think at least up the end of this week I will have an answer. I already found it in on one German HiFi web shop for 599 Euro, shipping is set on November, stay tuned.


----------



## all999

beemarman said:


> The S5 works fine with Tidal when  using my Oppo Ha2 and ifi micro iDSD.
> 
> It also worked fine with my old Sony Z1 with the Hugo.


 
  
 Yeah, it should work, it's a must have feature to me. If anyone could try Mojo with Galaxy S6/S6 Edge + and let us know if Tidal/Spotify works for them. I just preordered Mojo and if it doesn't work, I'll just have to pass. Thx!


----------



## jamato8

dergabe said:


> Would be cool to see the Mojo stacked upon the DX90.


 

 Should be soon.


----------



## sujitsky

People who ordered from Moon Audio. Quoting a reply on query for shipping times:

Hello, the units are en route to us now. It will be a couple of days before it ships.

We will know more once we actually receive them. It will ship the minute it arrives.


----------



## s7uart

beemarman said:


> The S5 works fine with Tidal when  using my Oppo Ha2 and ifi micro iDSD.
> 
> It also worked fine with my old Sony Z1 with the Hugo.




Thanks for the reply, hmm that's interesting, I was thinking of pairing this with 1+1 phone and Sony Z3 compact tablet, I would want / need to use Tidal with it. I'll be reading this thread and see what other Android users find / say. Worse case scenario is that I'll just connect it to my Sonos Connect when at home.


----------



## justrest

is it metal or plastic?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

justrest said:


> is it metal or plastic?


 

 aluminum case


----------



## Duncan

justrest said:


> is it metal or plastic?


Aircraft grade aluminium


----------



## proedros

stevemiddie said:


> Ordered.
> 
> *345.00 UK pounds including International* to Qatar.  So excited!


 
  
 bought from where ?
  
 link , please ?


----------



## KT66

As someone who works in the industry I must say "hats off" to Chord for this marketing campaign and launch,
  
 They controlled it brilliantly, silence then a few days of feverish excitement, then great launch event and ready in the shops
 the next day - others could learn a lot from this.


----------



## KT66

proedros said:


> bought from where ?
> 
> link , please ?


 
 399 ex vat?


----------



## emilsoft

I picked up my Mojo today (don't tell the missus)- first impressions are very positive, it's likely the giant killer I've been look for (sounds on par/better than Lavry DA11/Oppo HA1); has a clean reference quality sound, but with a liquid midrange and zero sibilance/glare, like quality vinyl. I'm using it with Focal Spirit Pro's which are a smashing combination with this baby.. Will post more impressions later.


----------



## stevemiddie

proedros said:


> bought from where ?
> 
> link , please ?


 
  
 Custom Cable.............They ship internationally. If its going outside of the European Union then they deduct the 20% VAT


----------



## derGabe

h1f1add1cted said:


> I already contacted a German Hugo dealer, I think at least up the end of this week I will have an answer. I already found it in on one German HiFi web shop for 599 Euro, shipping is set on November, stay tuned.



Thanks pal. 599 EUR is stupid though. I would be willing to pay 499, but thats it. We germans always get f'ed with those prices.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

sujitsky said:


> People who ordered from Moon Audio. Quoting a reply on query for shipping times:
> 
> Hello, the units are en route to us now. It will be a couple of days before it ships.
> 
> We will know more once we actually receive them. It will ship the minute it arrives.


 
 Thanks for the information.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

dergabe said:


> Thanks pal. 599 EUR is stupid though. I would be willing to pay 499, but thats it. We germans always get f'ed with those prices.


 

 True we always need to pay in different ways more. Maybe it will be finally priced at 499 Euros this would be a deal like you said. We will see, but my guess is still 599 Euros, like usual pricing...


----------



## all999

dergabe said:


> Thanks pal. 599 EUR is stupid though. I would be willing to pay 499, but thats it. We germans always get f'ed with those prices.


 
 We, Poles usualy too, but this one I got in preorder for about 499
 MRSP is 599 though.


----------



## KT66

€599 is £444 today, that's only 10% more than the UK, you should see the prices we used to pay for a 190e or 323i !!!


----------



## vince741

I guess all European will buy from custom cable then since it's cheaper.


----------



## beemarman

kt66 said:


> As someone who works in the industry I must say "hats off" to Chord for this marketing campaign and launch,
> 
> They controlled it brilliantly, silence then a few days of feverish excitement, then great launch event and ready in the shops
> the next day - others could learn a lot from this.


 
  
 Agree


----------



## h1f1add1cted

all999 said:


> We, Poles usualy too, but this one I got in preorder for about 499


 

 Could you share a link of the web shop? I know a girl from Poland


----------



## justrest

@h1f1add1cted @Duncan Thanks.


----------



## derGabe

I guess i will wait on this then until someone in Germany sells it, so i can test it before buying it blindly.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

kt66 said:


> €599 is £444 today, that's only 10% more than the UK, you should see the prices we used to pay for a 190e or 323i !!!


 

 It would cost me incl. shipping to Germany from UK £407 (tax and import I need to check) which would be € 465 instead of €599, I need to compare.
  


dergabe said:


> I guess i will wait on this then until someone in Germany sells it, so i can test it before buying it blindly.


 

 Yes I will try it at a local dealer too, blind buy is no option in this price range.


----------



## all999

h1f1add1cted said:


> It would cost me incl. shipping to Germany from UK £407 (tax and import I need to check) which would be € 465 instead of €599, I need to compare.


 
  
  I don't think You are going to pay any import fees inside EU.


----------



## stevemiddie

all999 said:


> I don't thing You are going to pay any import fees inside EU.


 
 No import fee


----------



## miko64

has somebody compared hugo & mojo w something like lcd-2 / 3 / x? What are pro and cons? 
  
 thx komi64


----------



## drgajet

Ordered to use with the liquid Carbon. 

Jim


----------



## altrunox

If it sounds as good as it looks, should be pretty bad


----------



## all999

altrunox said:


> If it sounds as good as it looks, should be pretty bad :devil_face:


----------



## phonomat

mathi8vadhanan said:


> That's good to know, I trust your ears. We were one of the few people complaining about HUGO hissing out of multi-BA iems.




I definitely noticed that as well (quite apparent on Vision Ears V4/V6).


----------



## jlbrach

I know the DAC will be first rate,my question is how will the new Mojo drive serious cans like the HD800 and other power hungry cans?I would love to hear from those who have been able to give the Mojo a listen with the likes of the HD800,the HE1000,the LCD-3F etc


----------



## musicday

My humble Mojo review. A truly amazing affordable  DAC from Chord in a busy audiophile's world.
 The game changer. Best value for money in my opinion.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784655/chord-mojo-review


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

musicday said:


> My humble Mojo review. A truly amazing affordable  DAC from Chord in a busy audiophile's world.
> The game changer. Best value for money in my opinion.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784655/chord-mojo-review


 
 Nice. This might make it to the FP, before the product announcement does.


----------



## beemarman

jlbrach said:


> I know the DAC will be first rate,my question is how will the new Mojo drive serious cans like the HD800 and other power hungry cans?I would love to hear from those who have been able to give the Mojo a listen with the likes of the HD800,the HE1000,the LCD-3F etc


 
 It drives the He1000 very well. Can't believe the power on this little device


----------



## mscott58

drgajet said:


> Ordered to use with the liquid Carbon.
> 
> Jim




Same here Jim!


----------



## beemarman

philw said:


> This little unit is incredible....have found airplane mode to be essential though certainly using UAPP.


 
  
 Why so? Do you get a lot interference using your phone without airplane mode?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

beemarman said:


> It drives the He1000 very well. Can't believe the power on this little device
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Uh..Oh.. Hugo's resale value is gonna take a dive.


----------



## drgajet

mscott58 said:


> Same here Jim!




Cool.


----------



## drgajet

Can someone please measure this thing. I don't see any on the site or in the manual.

Jim


----------



## beemarman

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Uh..Oh.. Hugo's resale value is gonna take a dive.


 
  
  
 Yeap. Lucky the Hugo is an excellent DAC for home use.


----------



## No KNOTsense

The Mojo looks like the perfect upgrade for my AK120. What would be a good mini Toslink to Toslink cable to connect the two of them? The one pictured in the OP looks great but I don't know where to buy it.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

no knotsense said:


> The Mojo looks like the perfect upgrade for my AK120. What would be a good mini Toslink to Toslink cable to connect the two of them? The one pictured in the OP looks great but I don't know where to buy it.


 
 That comes included in the box. Moon audio might come out with a form fitted cable for Mojo, shoot them an email.
  
 http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html


----------



## No KNOTsense

mathi8vadhanan said:


> That comes included in the box.


 

 That's awesome! Thanks.


----------



## phonomat

beemarman said:


> Here is a picture with my phone (S5) attached.


 
 Ouch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great couch though. I think I used to have the exact same one. Have fond memories of it. Deliciously comfy.
  


dergabe said:


> Any idea where to get this one in Germany? Coax out off my DX90 to the Mojo would be ideal. And i guess they would stack great.


 
 Try Auditorium. It's listed for €599, but they'll be open to a bit haggling.
  
http://www.auditorium.de/index.php?lang=0&cl=search&searchparam=chord+mojo
  
 It's where I got my Hugo. Guter Händler.


----------



## J4MES

Silly question but what cables come in the box? Need to know what else I need to order?


----------



## Mython

j4mes said:


> Silly question but what cables come in the box? Need to know what else I need to order?


 
  
 The ONLY cable that comes in the box is the maleUSB-to-male mini-USB one, pictured in my second post at the start of the thread:
  

  
  
_No_ co-axial cable is included
_No_ optical cable is included


----------



## jlbrach

i am pleased to hear that the Mojo drives the HE1000 because I find that to be a power hungry can to be sure...if it drives that it will drive my HD800 and Ether as well.....sounds like a winner if all that is indeed the case...


----------



## gavinfabl

I hope to get my review up in a few days or so too


----------



## jlbrach

I use the yiggy/rag combo when i am at home and i love it...i also have a Hugo that i have used when i went on a trip  to have music with me....assuming the mojo does indeed drive the power hungry cans it seems to me it would be a nice travel companion


----------



## Beolab

So does the Mojo works with Tidal/Spotify using a Iphone? Can someone confirm this ? 

Yes or No ? 

Then have any tested to try connect it to a external amp yet, and see how it interacts?

3. Tap lengths spec?


----------



## goodvibes

duncan said:


> Something weird, optical is supposed to cap out at 24/192, so why is this working...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for crappy image, is DSD over optical...


 
 That bitrate is significantly lower than 24/192.


----------



## cho8

j4mes said:


> Silly question but what cables come in the box? Need to know what else I need to order?




Looks like a longer cable will need to be ordered too if you want to charge your mojo!


----------



## beemarman

beolab said:


> So does the Mojo works with Tidal/Spotify using a Iphone? Can someone confirm this ?
> 
> Yes or No ?
> 
> ...




Yes it works with iPhone using Tidal. You would need the CCK cable to connect it to Mojo


----------



## EH-Yeon

mython said:


> The ONLY cable that comes in the box is the maleUSB-to-male mini-USB one, pictured in my second post at the start of the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oh my, the length.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mython said:


> The ONLY cable that comes in the box is the maleUSB-to-male mini-USB one, pictured in my second post at the start of the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


no knotsense said:


> That's awesome! Thanks.


 
 Sorry for the mis-information. I mis-read the input ports as included cables. I though micro-usb, mini-toslink, 3.5mm coax were all included in box.
  
 But the one on stock picture, was included in box with HUGO. You should be able to buy it from your Chord dealer.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but thought I would post it in case people are not aware:
  
 You can use Bubble UPnP to access Tidal, and UAPP can then play off Bubble. Voila! Tidal working on Android phones without native USB DAC support.


----------



## maxedfx

stevemiddie said:


> Ordered.
> 
> 345.00 UK pounds including International to Qatar.  So excited!



Which shipping method did you choose?? I'm from the UAE!


----------



## kawaivpc1

When can i see this on Amazon?????


----------



## sp3llv3xit




----------



## sp3llv3xit

Enjoying my Mojo (sounds odd, because I do not feel like I am Austin Powers).


----------



## kawaivpc1

sp3llv3xit said:


> Enjoying my Mojo (sounds odd, because I do not feel like I am Austin Powers).


 
 how would you compare its SQ to that of other DAPs such as AK240, PAW Gold, DX100?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

kawaivpc1 said:


> how would you compare its SQ to that of other DAPs such as AK240, PAW Gold, DX100?


 
  
  
 The Mojo isn't a dap.  It is a DAC/amp combo.


----------



## Duncan

sp3llv3xit said:


> The Mojo isn't a dap.  It is a DAC/amp combo.


Yes, am sure the poster knows that, will mean what is the difference before and after adding MoJo into the mix, stock DAP vs DAP and MoJo.


----------



## REXNFX

duncan said:


> It is...
> 
> Haha, I could do a monster shoot-out of players / transports / inputs - QP1R (optical) vs ZX2 (USB) vs FiiO X5 (coax)... oh the fun I could have!
> 
> Oh, already reviewing my SQ comments from a few pages back, so - take them with a moderate grain of salt, I think this little guy has the SQ / tonality / accuracy pretty darned on the money (at the expense of ultimate excitement, but then you have to consider which boat you want to float!)


 
 I found the Hugo lacked ultimate excitement too, any DAC's you've tried have both the refinement and the excitement?


----------



## alchemical

Interesting reading about the forthcoming Mojo add-ons on Drew's blog: http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/


----------



## kawaivpc1

sp3llv3xit said:


> The Mojo isn't a dap.  It is a DAC/amp combo.


 
 yes, it doesn't matter.
 So, does it sound close to those DAPs in the list? 
 Can it beat AK240 and P1 in SQ?


----------



## raypin

mmm.....got a chance to listen to the Mojo last night. The DAP used was the Lotoo Paw 500 and headphones: AKG K812, Mr. Speakers Ether, Beyerdynamic T1.2 and Rhines Stage 7 (universal demo). I like what I heard. I was surprised by the authority of the cute-looking amp/dac. If I had to describe it in two words: pocket wonder. However, compared with its older siblings, the Chord Hugo (no longer have mine) and the Chord TT, this is clearly the entry-level machine in the Chord portable/transportable amp/dac line-up. As I see it: Chord Hugo TT is first class. Chord Hugo is business class. Chord Mojo is premium economy. I've given up the Chord Hugo and upgraded to the TT but I wouldn't mind having a Chord Mojo for my iems.


----------



## Duncan

raypin said:


> Chord Hugo TT is first class. Chord Hugo is business class. Chord Mojo is premium economy. I've given up the Chord Hugo and upgraded to the TT but I wouldn't mind having a Chord Mojo for my iems.


That is a much better analogy than mine (town car vs Grand tourer) 

For IEM users this is an absolute boon, like having an amp with an IEM card inside


----------



## deuter

beemarman said:


> Sadly it does not work with my S5 (lollipop). Not sure if it's the S5 or the mojo.
> 
> It worked with my old Sony Z1 and my Hugo.




Iam planning to use my ZX1 with Mojo, any good ?


----------



## Duncan

deuter said:


> Iam planning to use my ZX1 with Mojo, any good ?


As long as you've got the relevant digital cable that you'd use with other DACs then you're all set (on the logical assumption that the WM-Port is configured the same on the ZX1 as it is the ZX2)


----------



## tomscy2000

I remember talking to Rob Watts about them working on this thing way back in September last year. Glad to see that it has come out.


----------



## obsidyen

uzi2 said:


> Strange that the Hugo produces hiss (for those sensitive to it) with sensitive IEMs and the Mojo does not as the output specs are identical. If it were a lower powered Hugo aimed soley at IEM users, the lack of hiss would be expected, but it should be able to drive more demanding phones just as well. It is looking like a Hugo killer at a much lower price point.
> The Hugo has a greater range of inputs and outputs and crossfeed for an additional £1000...
> Will Chord now refund me £1000 for being an early adopter of an inferior product?


 
  
 It's not strange if they used some kind of attenuator.


----------



## deuter

duncan said:


> As long as you've got the relevant digital cable that you'd use with other DACs then you're all set (on the logical assumption that the WM-Port is configured the same on the ZX1 as it is the ZX2)





I ordered thr digital cable from Japan, not sure on port configuration.


----------



## Duncan

I cannot begin to imagine the implications to ANY business if that ethos took hold, Intel, your new processors are better than mine, Samsung, your SUHD TVs are better than my UHD...

All companies would be bankrupted in a week!


----------



## Rob Watts

No attenuator as it would upset transparency.
  
 I just reduced the noise - it is 125 dB dynamic range now. That said "just reduced the noise" was not easy, it's one reason Mojo took so long to develop.
  
 Rob


----------



## obsidyen

rob watts said:


> No attenuator as it would upset transparency.
> 
> I just reduced the noise - it is 125 dB dynamic range now. That said "just reduced the noise" was not easy, it's one reason Mojo took so long to develop.
> 
> Rob


 
 Thanks for the explanation Rob, I know your designs are excellent, it was just a poor guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going to get myself a Mojo as well, for home and portable uses.


----------



## NZtechfreak

nztechfreak said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but thought I would post it in case people are not aware:
> 
> You can use Bubble UPnP to access Tidal, and UAPP can then play off Bubble. Voila! Tidal working on Android phones without native USB DAC support (or DACs not compatible with native Android USB audio).




Anyone had a chance to try this? Should work.


----------



## Duncan

rob watts said:


> No attenuator as it would upset transparency.
> 
> I just reduced the noise - it is 125 dB dynamic range now. That said "just reduced the noise" was not easy, it's one reason Mojo took so long to develop.
> 
> Rob


Rob, good for the economy, bad for my wallet, if I had known what your genius was cooking up I wouldn't have spent £3k chasing improvements in DAPs haha!!!

Thinking about that, had I not done so, could've bought a TT 

You Sir, should be knighted by the queen for services to the music industry!!


----------



## NZtechfreak

Duncan, do you have some full-sized cans to try? I suspect the QP1R is going to win out there with the slightly less sensitive ones, but would love some comparison. This, the Geek Out V2+ and the QP1R are vying for my portable duties currently (likely with my Ether C). This has the advantage of possibly being available for me to buy right now.


----------



## Raika

Well
 Let
 Me say
 This From
 The bottom
 Of
 My heart
 I
 Feel
 Sorry
 For
 The wners
 Of
 HUGO
 ....


----------



## Duncan

I have Denon D7100, Sony Z1000 and SA5000, Shure SRH1840 and Philips X1, any preference out of that selection?


----------



## Raika

In the first place : mojo's price should be the price of Hugo , now mojo should cost 250$ at best .
 Can you remind me how many taps inside MoJo ?


----------



## x RELIC x

I want to let everyone know that although the MoJo is brilliant with IEMs.......





....... It easily handles full size planar headphones as well. Here driving the LCD-2.2 (pre-fazor).




There is ample control and the MoJo's laser focused timing is a clear advantage over other DACs I've heard/owned. I'd put the sound at slightly warm in a very tasteful way. Nothing bloated or bleeding in to the mids. The power from this solid DAC/amp is pretty amazing considering its size.

Very well done Rob Watts and Chord gang!!


----------



## beemarman

raika said:


> Well
> Let
> Me say
> This From
> ...





Not really as I still think Hugo is a better device for many reason. I wouldn't buy a new one now if I had tried the mojo first. For home DAC the Hugo still wins. The used value for the Hugo is going to take a tumble though. :mad:


----------



## NZtechfreak

duncan said:


> I have Denon D7100, Sony Z1000 and SA5000, Shure SRH1840 and Philips X1, any preference out of that selection?




Unfortunately I've not owned any of those, so not familiar with them, however probably not vital since the variable of interest is the dac/amp. Whichever is the least sensitive would probably be the most informative for me.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

duncan said:


> Yes, am sure the poster knows that, will mean what is the difference before and after adding MoJo into the mix, stock DAP vs DAP and MoJo.


 
  
  
 If you're familiar with the Hugo sound, this is going to be a short and sweet reply.

 It shares the same presentation style with the Hugo with a slightly reduced soundstage.  Mid-bass to midrange is where the drama happens.  It has more body than the Hugo.  Sub-bass sounds a little softer than the Hugo's though.  Treble is friendlier and more conducive to longer listening.
  
 As to those pairings, I can only report what I have heard out of my AK100 (first gen), DX50 and AK240SS.

 Of the three, the biggest improvement it brought to the dap is with the AK100.  The best synergy however, is with the AK240SS -- because I like the brighter sound of the SS.


----------



## Duncan

nztechfreak said:


> Unfortunately I've not owned any of those, so not familiar with them, however probably not vital since the variable of interest is the dac/amp. Whichever is the least sensitive would probably be the most informative for me.


Okay, SRH1840 that'll be then haha!

Crazy at work at the mo, drop me a PM over the weekend to remind me if you see no update from me


----------



## Uncle E1

launched in Hong Kong ...


----------



## musicday

What Rob has achieved with the Mojo is incredible. To pack so much power,and so many features into such a small device is incredible.Can even drive headphones such as HE1000 with authority.
Another successful product from Chord Made in England.
Worth every penny.


----------



## PhilW

beemarman said:


> Why so? Do you get a lot interference using your phone without airplane mode?




I do yeah....note 4 currently. Seemed really bad when running EDGE. Dissipated when jumped on 3/4g


----------



## Raika

_*      These Questions for mr : Rob Watts :*_
*1-what about Dave will you update the same new chip from Xilinx Artix-7 chips or you will use the old model Spartan 6 ?*
  
*2-How many taps you put inside MoJo ?*
  
*3- Any plan to release a Dap ?*


----------



## audionewbi

Seen Ak100 make me wish I still had mine.


----------



## NZtechfreak

What's the sensitivity of the LCD2.2c pictured above? Used to own them, but can't recall off the top of my head and Google didn't readily return the answer (on mobile, so less convenient to search).


----------



## maxedfx

Anybody tried the HD 800 with the mojo???


----------



## JohnStamin

Sony ZX1  ZX2  ZX100 it's Support Chord Mojo With FiiO L5 [ Dock To Mini Cable ] ?


----------



## x RELIC x

nztechfreak said:


> What's the sensitivity of the LCD2.2c pictured above? Used to own them, but can't recall off the top of my head and Google didn't readily return the answer (on mobile, so less convenient to search).




They are 60 Ohm and 93db efficiency. Not very efficient but the MoJo powers them with great authority.


----------



## NZtechfreak

x relic x said:


> They are 60 Ohm and 93db efficiency. Not very efficient but the MoJo powers them with great authority.




Thank you, good to know. Ether C at 96 should be absolutely fine then. 

(even if I wish one of the contenders would easily knock itself from contention by not being up to driving full-sized cans!)


----------



## Duncan

johnstamin said:


> Sony ZX1  ZX2  ZX100 it's Support Chord Mojo With FiiO L5 [ Dock To Mini Cable ] ?


No, as that is an analogue (line out) cable, not a digital one, NO DAC will work with that cable


----------



## windstreak20

^ So we need to use the OTG cable for walkman in order to access the DAC of the mojo?


----------



## Beolab

rob watts said:


> No attenuator as it would upset transparency.
> 
> I just reduced the noise - it is 125 dB dynamic range now. That said "just reduced the noise" was not easy, it's one reason Mojo took so long to develop.
> 
> Rob




Hi @Rob Watts !

Usually one of the first thing you wright about your new DAC products are the amount of taps , but this time it is a secret to my understandings, or can you share the tap spec with us would be very intresting. 

Best regards

Fredrik


----------



## Duncan

windstreak20 said:


> ^ So we need to use the OTG cable for walkman in order to access the DAC of the mojo?


As it is Sony it is a very specific cable, only available in Japan, forget the model number right now, but it is mentioned frequently in the ZX2 thread.


----------



## Raika

yes let's hear it , I bet no taps at all .


----------



## ezekiel77

Very happy with my Centrance Hifi-M8, then this happens. The majority of my audio gear are IEMs, plus 2 cans (HE-400i and LCD-X incoming). If the Mojo can power these two cans I'm all in. The size is phenomenal!


----------



## TokenGesture

Hi @Rob Watts congratulations on another coup.  
  
 Can you shed some light on the thinking in the Hugo range - in terms of cost versus performance.  From £400 to £ 2999 how do you see the SQ differing at the various levels?  Should Hugo owners be feeling a bit miffed about now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## Raika

RWGTS  ZZZZZZZZZZZ .


----------



## purk

Some more pictures of the MOJO.
  
  
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 The MOJO is roughly the same size as the original AK100 and approximately 60% the size of the ZX2.  This little thing sound seriously good for the price & size.  Hope to provide more impressions once I run it in for a few more days.


----------



## windstreak20

Which is better, the DAC of zx2 or the DAC of mojo? I might use my zx2 as transport and use the mojo for its DAC/amp features.
  
 Can anyone compare it with the CL Theorem 720 and Sony PHA-3? TIA


----------



## raypin

mmm......in the Alo Audio CDM thread, some Sony ZX2 owners (3 of us now at least) have solved the ZX2 problem with the Brimar Audio ZX2 LOD to CDM micro USB cable to access both the amp and dac sections of the CDM (with the Sony ZX2 as pure transport). I believe the cable may work with the Mojo and ZX2 (as transport) if that is what you want. I'm guessing. Need to confirm with Brimar Audio first before trying. If not, I don't see why Brimar (or others) can't fashion a similar custom cable.


----------



## purk

windstreak20 said:


> Which is better, the DAC of zx2 or the DAC of mojo? I might use my zx2 as transport and use the mojo for its DAC/amp features.
> 
> Can anyone compare it with the CL Theorem 720 and Sony PHA-3? TIA


 
 Please give me couple of days and I should be able to post some more impressions given that I have both the ZX2 & PHA3.  BTW, the ZX2 doesn't have a DAC.  Are we talking about headphone out vs. headphone out between the two players?


----------



## x RELIC x

It's incredible how the MoJo can produce a great sound from such a small (tiny really) device.


MoJo box next to the iPhone 5s box


----------



## Jeff Y

mython said:


> If anyone reading this thread is wondering if it's just hype...
> 
> I totally understand.
> 
> ...


 
 But not quite eh?


----------



## STR-1

I'm reading these posts with mixed emotions - pleased to read all the positive posts, and I do want a mojo, but only bought my Hugo a month ago.  From experience with Hugo and Hugo TT, what kind of run-in changes can we expect from the Mojo?  The comments so far are based on equipment that has only been running for up tot 20 hours.


----------



## jellofund

Apologies if these questions have been asked before but I tried searching and couldn't find a match.
  
 I'm toying with a Mojo for both home and portable use. My current home amp is an iFi iCAN (fed from a Musical Fidelity V90 DAC) but wondered how the amp section on the Mojo compared with the iCAN (or similar) in terms of SQ...anyone having experience of both?
  
 I primarily use low impedance 'phones and IEMs including a Pandora Hope VI (8 ohms and 104db sensitivity iirc). The low noise floor and output impedance both look ideal but the amount of power the Mojo packs, and lack of gain control (I think), is a bit of a concern in terms of potentially damaging my 'phones. Does the volume automatically reset itself to '0' when switched off or does it remember where you left off? Additionally how 'stepped' is the volume pot (sufficient fine adjustment for IEMs etc.?) and is there a risk of increasing the volume unintentionally when in use (do the volume controls need a firm or light press)?
  
 Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## windstreak20

purk said:


> Please give me couple of days and I should be able to post some more impressions given that I have both the ZX2 & PHA3.  BTW, the ZX2 doesn't have a DAC.  Are we talking about headphone out vs. headphone out between the two players?


 
 Thanks for correcting me and for entertaining my nooby question.
  
 Can you please compare the Mojo with the single end and the balanced mode of PHA3? Thanks a lot!


----------



## J4MES

Placed my order from Custom Cable. Don't have a CCK so had to order one of those as well and that won't get here till Tuesday .

Anyone charging their Mojo from a power socket? Lowest amp chargers I can find are 2 amp.


----------



## x RELIC x

jellofund said:


> Apologies if these questions have been asked before but I tried searching and couldn't find a match.
> 
> I'm toying with a Mojo for both home and portable use. My current home amp is an iFi iCAN (fed from a Musical Fidelity V90 DAC) but wondered how the amp section on the Mojo compared with the iCAN (or similar) in terms of SQ...anyone having experience of both?
> 
> ...




The MoJo can drive quite a range of headphones well in my limited experience so far. I'll update as I have more time with the unit, but I can't compare to the iCan. 

The volume has very fine steps and I have no issue getting the right volume for the Angie IEM or the LCD-2, but it doesn't reset to zero. MoJo remembers your last volume setting so best be aware what you had plugged in to it last. The colours on the volume buttons help so its very easy to see where the volume is at as soon as you turn it on.


----------



## jellofund

x relic x said:


> The MoJo can drive quite a range of headphones well in my limited experience so far. I'll update as I have more time with the unit, but I can't compare to the iCan.
> 
> The volume has very fine steps and I have no issue getting the right volume for the Angie IEM or the LCD-2, but it doesn't reset to zero. MoJo remembers your last volume setting so best be aware what you had plugged in to it last. The colours on the volume buttons help so its very easy to see where the volume is at as soon as you turn it on.


 
  
 Thanks for the impressions - that's really helpful!
  
 I hadn't appreciated the volume buttons gave an indication of what level the volume was set to so that makes things a lot simpler, although I'd probably just turn it right down before switching off to be safe. If you don't mind me asking do the volume buttons need a definite push/click to change or is a light touch enough (hoping for the former)?


----------



## x RELIC x

Surprised no one has posted these pics of the MoJo accessory yet, courtesy of Moon Audio.

Read the blog to find out more.

http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/





Edit: To be clear, this is a prototype.


----------



## x RELIC x

jellofund said:


> Thanks for the impressions - that's really helpful!
> 
> I hadn't appreciated the volume buttons gave an indication of what level the volume was set to so that makes things a lot simpler, although I'd probably just turn it right down before switching off to be safe. If you don't mind me asking do the volume buttons need a definite push/click to change or is a light touch enough (hoping for the former)?




Push / click. You can hold it down for continuous adjustment or click for incremental adjustments.


----------



## jellofund

x relic x said:


> Push / click. You can hold it down for continuous adjustment or click for incremental adjustments.


 
  
 Ah, that's good to hear. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## audionewbi

x relic x said:


> Surprised no one has posted these pics of the MoJo accessory yet, courtesy of Moon Audio.
> 
> Read the blog to find out more.
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe they are working on a separate dongle to make mojo a portable SD card reader (something similar to tera player).


----------



## emilsoft

x relic x said:


> Surprised no one has posted these pics of the MoJo accessory yet, courtesy of Moon Audio.
> 
> Read the blog to find out more.
> 
> http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/


 
 Perhaps there will be an add-on DAP module - i'm guessing the SD card reader they described can do that if it has a small display and buttons.. my concern is that it doesn't seem to have a solid attachment mechanism, it just holds itself on the small usb/optical ports.
 Would be good to know when these will be available, including the case..


----------



## x RELIC x

I think whatever accessories they have planned the MoJo is certain to be a very viable option for a wide range of users. Nice to see expanded accessories already (no matter how far from release) in the works. Bluetooth, WiFi, SD card readers, etc. Exciting times.


----------



## audionewbi

The wifi part is what is making me confused, why wifi, dont phones already have wifi? A wifi would make sense if you want Mojo to be a standalone thing long term.


----------



## emilsoft

audionewbi said:


> The wifi part is what is making me confused, why wifi, dont phones already have wifi? A wifi would make sense if you want Mojo to be a standalone thing long term.


 
 it's to stream audio via wifi from phone/computer directly to the Mojo, without cables which is more convenient. Similar to http://www.celsus-sound.com/index.php/product/companion-one


----------



## musicday

A card reader attached to the end of Mojo sounds like a good idea,if files can be played straight from there.But how navigation will be done,using your existing DAP or phone?
So basically the SD card will act as an extra storage option as i see it.
Anyway good to see accessories being made as we speak.


----------



## x RELIC x

Further to the volume sensitivity, the normal range is from low volume (red) to high volume (white). However, when you go lower than red it moves in to an even more sensitive range and the volume indicators change individually. In the attached pic I'm lower than the red (low volume) zone and the volume (-) button has changed colours to tell me so. If I increase the volume I get back in to the zone where both buttons are the same colour and the volume adjustments aren't as sensitive. The reverse is true for high volumes. Such a great feature.

It's difficult to capture the true colour of the buttons with my iPhone but it should be yellow for 88.2 kHz, red for low volume, blue for low volume sensitive zone. It looks correct in real life.




Normal low volume with both buttons red.


----------



## piercer

musicday said:


> A card reader attached to the end of Mojo sounds like a good idea,if files can be played straight from there.But how navigation will be done,using your existing DAP or phone?
> So basically the SD card will act as an extra storage option as i see it.
> Anyway good to see accessories being made as we speak.


 
  
 If there was an add-on with an SD card to play from, WiFi and a simple uPnP server - then you could control it from any uPnP control point remotely. That would be AWESOME!


----------



## gnomen

duncan said:


> Won't even hide from this one, this confirms optical is working as prescribed...


 

 Like minds!  I am actually listening to the same LR album as I read your comment.  Mine is ripped from CD.  Did you find a better version or is it the same?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## uzi2

uzi2 said:


> Unless the new chip has more programmable memory, we can assume that tap length will be lower. The Mojo remembers last set volume and input. Rob's reason for not including this in the Hugo was that he had already used the full capacity of the chip in perfecting the sound quality and was not prepared to compromise it to include the functionality.


 

 I have quoted my own post rather than edit it as this thread is growing so quickly.
 Of course, the Mojo does not have the Hugo's crossfeed functions, so if the chips have the same capacity there is no reason why the Mojo could not accommodate exactly the same code.
 It is Rob's code that should represent the most expensive component of the Hugo and Mojo, which makes the pricing of the new model even more surprising.


----------



## audionewbi

uzi2 said:


> I have quoted my own post rather than edit it as this thread is growing so quickly.
> Of course, the Mojo does not have the Hugo's crossfeed functions, so if the chips have the same capacity there is no reason why the Mojo could not accommodate exactly the same code.
> It is Rob's code that should represent the most expensive component of the Hugo and Mojo, which makes the pricing of the new model even more surprising.


 
 I think Rob is aiming for mojo to be something else. The auto detect and touch screen volume knobs require coding. I am sure there is a reason why tap information and all those other nerdy stuff are kept in the dark for now as they want the sound to sale first instead of people buying because of numbers.
  
 I am willing to argue perhaps the biggest surprise for Mr Watts is the idea that chord Hugo adding different medium to play with Hugo transparency. Transparency is infact important for reference audio but listening to HD800 all day can get quiet boring.


----------



## M-13

I need to join this thread


----------



## h1f1add1cted

duncan said:


> As it is Sony it is a very specific cable, only available in Japan, forget the model number right now, but it is mentioned frequently in the ZX2 thread.


 

 No there are some alternate options instead only of the (big) Sony generic adapter, example from Oppo one good one: http://world.taobao.com/item/45493617058.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.rxc9GH#detail
  
 It's a Sony WM port to micro USB 90° angled cable, to bypass the DAP DAC and use the Mojo DAC instead, works for USB DACs with micro USB input well.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Subbed
Like the add-on idea
Should release a USB Regen dongle


----------



## sindri1980

Hi guys,
  
 How would the Mojo compare to a modified RWAK120ii/240? 
 I'm debating whether I should modify my AK120ii or get a Mojo instead.
  
 Thank you


----------



## x RELIC x

audionewbi said:


> I think Rob is aiming for mojo to be something else. The auto detect and *touch screen volume knobs* require coding. I am sure there is a reason why tap information and all those other nerdy stuff are kept in the dark for now as they want the sound to sale first instead of people buying because of numbers.
> 
> I am willing to argue perhaps the biggest surprise for Mr Watts is the idea that chord Hugo adding different medium to play with Hugo transparency. Transparency is infact important for reference audio but listening to HD800 all day can get quiet boring.




Just to be clear, the MoJo volume balls are not touch sensitive. Press only.


----------



## justrest

Where can I buy, any web site suggestions?


----------



## raypin

x relic x said:


> Just to be clear, the MoJo volume balls are not touch sensitive. Press only.


 
 mmm.....you need to press. It doesn't roll like Chord TT or Hugo. One thing that bothers me (minor gripe) is the very bright lighting of the buttons. It is so bright that in a darkened room, you can use the Mojo to find your path. Same with the very bright light of the Vorzuge Pure II +.


----------



## x RELIC x

raypin said:


> mmm.....you need to press. It doesn't roll like Chord TT or Hugo. One thing that bothers me (minor gripe) is the very bright lighting of the buttons. It is so bright that in a darkened room, you can use the Mojo to find your path. Same with the very bright light of the Vorzuge Pure II +.




If you press both volume buttons together it will toggle between bright and less bright. Make sure not to do it within 2 seconds of powering on or you'll engage the fixed level output (Line Out) of 3V.


----------



## Musicdiddy

@Duncan or anyone else who owns the Sony ZX2, am I correct in thinking that the only way to connect it to the Mojo is to get one of the WM Port to micro usb cables from Brimar?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Whitigir

musicdiddy said:


> @Duncan
> or anyone else who owns the Sony ZX2, am I correct in thinking that the only way to connect it to the Mojo is to get one of the WM Port to micro usb cables from Brimar?
> 
> Thanks




I think there are 2 ways both from WM port in Zx2

1/ USB for digital connection
2/ WM pure line-out for pure analog.....uhm...except that Mojo has no analog in...so there is only 1 option.


----------



## x RELIC x

whitigir said:


> I think there are 2 ways both from WM port
> 
> 1/ USB for digital connection
> *2/ WM pure line-out for pure analog*




MoJo only accepts digital input, no analogue.


----------



## Whitigir

x relic x said:


> MoJo only accepts digital input, no analogue.




Corrected! Thank you


----------



## sheldaze

What is a tap? Is it an abbreviation for something, which I can go research myself?


----------



## pearljam50000

Can it drive the HD800?


----------



## proedros

whitigir said:


> I think there are 2 ways both from WM port in Zx2
> 
> 1/ USB for digital connection
> 2/ WM pure line-out for pure analog.....uhm...except that Mojo has no analog in...so there is only 1 option.


 
  
 so it connects with zx2 through a typical usb ?


----------



## georgelai57

Brimar has not yet tested with Chord Mojo. I was just chatting with them the last hour or so.


----------



## deuter

I believe the Sony cable should be sufficient, I know it's big but one can always wrap it around the players.


----------



## proedros

deuter said:


> I believe the Sony cable should be sufficient, I know it's big but one can always wrap it around the players.


 
 you mean the stock USB/LOcable that comes with the zx2 and which is used for charging the device ?


----------



## JohnStamin

http://www.sony.com.sg/local/product/wmc-nwh10
  
 This Cable Support : Chord Mojo ?


----------



## episiarch

sheldaze said:


> What is a tap? Is it an abbreviation for something, which I can go research myself?


 
 It's an element of the type of filter used for reconstructing the waveform from the digital samples.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finite_impulse_response is a good starting point.


----------



## JohnStamin

wmc-nwh10
  
 Support Walkman ZX100 To Chord Mojo ?
  
 ===================
  
Features 
Exclusive Walkman® conversion cable for Hi-Res Audio digital output *While connecting the Walkman® with other audio devices, the Walkman® unit is not charged
Hi-Res Audio output with Walkman® digital connection to other audio devices: UDA-1, SRS-X9, MAP-S1 (as of April 19, 2014)
Aluminum tape shield reduces the influence of the exterior noise and signal interference
Silver plating processing allows transmission of high-speed digital signal faithfully to deliver high-quality sound


----------



## mjdutton

str-1 said:


> I'm reading these posts with mixed emotions - pleased to read all the positive posts, and I do want a mojo, but only bought my Hugo a month ago.  From experience with Hugo and Hugo TT, what kind of run-in changes can we expect from the Mojo?  The comments so far are based on equipment that has only been running for up tot 20 hours.


 
 You will find the Mojo quite a bit better (musically) than the Hugo.  Warmer, less clinical and better bottom end, and if the first 24 hours are anything to go by it will get better.  I'm hoping that Chord will provide an upgrade for my Hugo, should only be a PCB swap?


----------



## EH-Yeon

has anyone unscrew this tiny black pearl?


----------



## Duncan

Skipping a couple of pages (understandably busy thread!) for those enquiring about the volume control, it is split in two halves, ranging from brown to white on the LEFT button only for 0-50% and then brown to white on BOTH buttons for 51-100%...

Hope this helps


----------



## Duncan

johnstamin said:


> wmc-nwh10
> 
> Support Walkman ZX100 To Chord Mojo ?
> 
> ...


Correct, that's the one  battery life on the Walkman takes a massive hit though


----------



## bigjim

Why oh why don't they include a Micro to Micro USB OTG cable in the box, that is an oversight that should be addressed. Its tricky enough to get hold of super short otg's (Hats off to ibasso who's Mini to Micro cable in the D Zero Mk2 is fantastic) without the manufacturers brandishing compatibility with android and then leaving these basics out the box.


----------



## Duncan

I'm going to patiently wait for someone to test all the inputs to ascertain which is best... My shortlist of DAPs...

Optical: Questyle QP1R, capacity 432gb
USB: Sony ZX2, capacity 328gb
Coax: FiiO X5 mki, capacity 400gb

Obviously ignoring overheads on those figures above, will probably be USB knowing my luck haha.

Should say I own all the above, but don't have time to test right now, yet I know this is something that will pop up


----------



## TokenGesture

mjdutton said:


> You will find the Mojo quite a bit better (musically) than the Hugo.  Warmer, less clinical and better bottom end, and if the first 24 hours are anything to go by it will get better.  I'm hoping that Chord will provide an upgrade for my Hugo, should only be a PCB swap?


 

 Provocative post


----------



## Duncan

tokengesture said:


> Provocative post


I have to say with the Layla's at least, that it is also truthful, the lushness in the mids is hugely engaging, well the whole sound spectrum is 

Rob knows his stuff!


----------



## TokenGesture

duncan said:


> I have to say with the Layla's at least, that it is also truthful, the lushness in the mids is hugely engaging, well the whole sound spectrum is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Great, (I guess )
  
 My Mojo is on its way so I shall find out soon whether my Hugo has indeed 'lost it's mojo'...


----------



## stevemiddie

maxedfx said:


> Which shipping method did you choose?? I'm from the UAE!


 
 .


----------



## deafanddumb

duncan said:


> I'm going to patiently wait for someone to test all the inputs to ascertain which is best... My shortlist of DAPs...
> 
> Optical: Questyle QP1R, capacity 432gb
> USB: Sony ZX2, capacity 328gb
> ...



What I'm anticipating is the effect it has on the various AK players and where the sweet spot is for best value improvement. I'm hoping that the jr or 100ii with the mojo will compete with the 240 or 380....basically saving a bundle! Ps still wish it had a 6.3 & 3.5 input for full size cans like my TH900


----------



## maxedfx

stevemiddie said:


> Royal Mail International Signed for (With tracking) @ 12.95 UK pounds.
> 
> It will arrive via EMS in the Middle East. However, Custom Cable have since posted a disclaimer saying they can only ship this item within the EU.  Thats pretty disgusting that they just changed their mind after I placed the order yesterday



Damn!
So what about your order??


----------



## stevemiddie

maxedfx said:


> Damn!
> So what about your order??


 
 Dunno.............I've just emailed their customer service to complain coz now I'll be at the back of quite a long queue with Moon Audio.


----------



## mjdutton

tokengesture said:


> Great, (I guess )
> 
> My Mojo is on its way so I shall find out soon whether my Hugo has indeed 'lost it's mojo'...


 

 If you like Hugo then you will love Mojo


----------



## raypin

mmm......I've done many orders from Moon Audio (for cables). All I can say is: top-notch, professional-level service and, yes, they ship to my country with zero problems. I have a similar horror experience with another company: Marshall. I pre-ordered their Marshall London. Paypal cleared and, after a few days, they cancelled the order saying that shipping was not allowed to my country. I was absolutely livid. Why did they process my order and then cancel it a few days later??? Suffice it to say that I'll never deal with that company again.
  
 Btt, to my ears, Chord Hugo still tops the Mojo. If I still had the Chord Hugo, I would not exchange it for the Mojo. It is a trade-down or downgrade. But for those without a Chord yet and on a budget, the Mojo should be on top of the short-list. Chord TT owners, on the other hand, needs to seriously consider the Mojo as an extremely portable complement to their TT.


----------



## Raika

tokengesture said:


> Provocative post


 
 Don't mock him ,he is telling the truth .


----------



## Black Dog

Will the MoJo play ALAC?


----------



## TokenGesture

raika said:


> Don't mock him ,he is telling the truth .


 

 No mockery, a concerned Hugo owner speaking


----------



## mjdutton

tokengesture said:


> No mockery, a concerned Hugo owner speaking


 

 Thank you. 
  
 I do hope that Chord provides an upgrade for us Hugo owners.


----------



## 394216

Can someone compare the Chord Mojo to the Ifi iDSD micro? they are about the same price and I'm looking to upgrade my source come December. Thanks!


----------



## Yamantaka

torpedorag said:


> Can someone compare the Chord Mojo to the Ifi iDSD micro? they are about the same price and I'm looking to upgrade my source come December. Thanks!


 
 +1. Same question, same intent. Thanks.


----------



## Ike1985

what does the crossfeed feature on the original hugo do?
  
 Currently using Adel A12 with Iphone 5.  That's the extent of my entire audio gear collection.  I'm looking to add a DAP/DAC, was looking at ZX2 but glad I waited for this. 
  
 If I wanted to get a Mojo, would it really matter what I feed it with? Something in the $200-$400 range chouls be fine so long as it can play my highest quality files right? (DSD, 24/192).  Sweet, I could be looking at being done at under $1,000 for a portable player.


----------



## tassardar

Waiting for a local set to arrive and try this guy out. Looking to use it as a dac and didn't want to spend a Hugo price. Looks like this will be it!


----------



## lookingforIEMs

tassardar said:


> Waiting for a local set to arrive and try this guy out. Looking to use it as a dac and didn't want to spend a Hugo price. Looks like this will be it!






Ordering through AVONE?

 Or just demo there n order direct?


----------



## Ike1985

If anybody has the new A12 ADELs or any ADEL CIEMs from 64 audio and also the Mojo, please post pairing impressions.


----------



## Black Dog

I see it plays PCM; WAV; AAC; AIFF; MP3 and FLAC but how about ALAC?


----------



## JPlaquia

This got really hyped me up!. This will probably be my end-game portable DAC/Amp. And also because I really want to own a Chord product haha. Just hoping that they will fix the heating issue when it is being charged as I have read it on a review as of this writing.


----------



## mjdutton

jplaquia said:


> This got really hyped me up!. This will probably be my end-game portable DAC/Amp. And also because I really want to own a Chord product haha. Just hoping that they will fix the heating issue when it is being charged as I have read it on a review as of this writing.


 
 It's not an issue IMHO, it's a feature - high speed charging


----------



## raypin

​mmm......just a thought: if you are deeply concerned about the heat, DON'T use it while charging or buy a second Mojo to avoid downtime. That would make Chord very happy.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

musicdiddy said:


> @Duncan or anyone else who owns the Sony ZX2, am I correct in thinking that the only way to connect it to the Mojo is to get one of the WM Port to micro usb cables from Brimar?
> 
> Thanks


 

 You can use this kind of cable: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/270#post_11995560
  


johnstamin said:


> http://www.sony.com.sg/local/product/wmc-nwh10
> 
> This Cable Support : Chord Mojo ?


 
 Yes, but this will be a way smaller as the Sony adaptor http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/270#post_11995560


----------



## JPlaquia

mjdutton said:


> It's not an issue IMHO, it's a feature - high speed charging


 
  
 Charges to full for 4 hours ... I think it is not really that "high-speed" charging in my opinion. And for it to heat-up for 4 hours long, I think it is a bit bad, I would understand if the heating issue is when it is being used and not when charging. But that's just me.


----------



## DanBa

black dog said:


> I see it plays PCM; WAV; AAC; AIFF; MP3 and FLAC but how about ALAC?


 
  
Music is stored in file as a series of bits 0 & 1 with different encoding formats (MP3, WAV, AAC, AIFF, FLAC, ALAC or DSD).
  
A music  player decodes the bits 0 & 1 to PCM digital audio signals or DSD over PCM (DoP) digital audio signals.
  
A DAC like the Mojo converts the PCM / DoP digital audio signals to the original analog audio signals.


----------



## smial1966

I would like to know how UK owners of the Mojo (that have contributed to this thread) managed to obtain their units so early? As the official product announcement/release was only yesterday and yet some of you guys seem to have had your Mojo's for days. If you're affiliated with Chord even unofficially you should really mention this when commenting on the Mojo's sound quality and ergonomics.


----------



## Wilderbeast

danba said:


> Music is stored in file as a series of bits 0 & 1 with different encoding formats (MP3, WAV, AAC, AIFF, FLAC, ALAC or DSD).
> 
> A music  player decodes the bits 0 & 1 to PCM digital audio signals or DSD over PCM (DoP) digital audio signals.
> 
> A DAC like the Mojo converts the PCM / DoP digital audio signals to the original analog audio signals.


 
  
 I'm not sure that answers the question of whether it plays ALAC files 
  
 The HUGO certainly plays ALAC files, I'm sure the Mojo will too. I hope so anyway - probably 75% of my music is ALAC.


----------



## emilsoft

Straight after the announcement some shops started selling them - I went to their store and picked one up (custom-cables.co.uk) - really nice staff and great store with headphone listening area. Also had a listen to the Oppo PM3 headphones there too hoping to couple them up with the Mojo, but was not impressed with the Oppos, bit muffled and bassy; my Focal Spirit Pros sounded cleaner, neutral, so I just happily walked out with the Mojo.


----------



## DanBa

wilderbeast said:


> I'm not sure that answers the question of whether it plays ALAC files
> 
> The HUGO certainly plays ALAC files, I'm sure the Mojo will too. I hope so anyway - probably 75% of my music is ALAC.


 
  
 It depends on the music player of your smartphone / DAP / PC / Mac.


----------



## DGCFAD

duncan said:


> Good point, yellow light, so 88.2khz, but I would've thought it just wouldn't play!? Could be the QP1R is down sampling...


 
 Yes the QP1R will convert DSD to PCM for the optical out, I don't know what bit rate it uses as I haven't tested it, but most likely 88.2KHz or 176.4KHz. True DSD is not possible with SPDIF.


----------



## beemarman

torpedorag said:


> Can someone compare the Chord Mojo to the Ifi iDSD micro? they are about the same price and I'm looking to upgrade my source come December. Thanks!


 
  
  
 Go for the mojo.
  
 I had the Micro and the Hugo at the same time. Loved the micro very much. It was powerful, could drive any headphones with authority and was an excellent value compared to the Hugo.
  
 I used the Micro more than the Hugo because I was too worried about  taking the Hugo out of the house in case it got damaged or lost.  Now the mojo is out, and for the price it is I really can’t recommend the micro anymore on the basis of price and portability . The mojo is more akin to the Hugo but in a much smaller and cheaper package.
  
 If you don’t use power hungry phones and don’t need the extra features on the Micro, then I would go for the mojo.


----------



## beemarman

ike1985 said:


> what does the crossfeed feature on the original hugo do?
> 
> Currently using Adel A12 with Iphone 5.  That's the extent of my entire audio gear collection.  I'm looking to add a DAP/DAC, was looking at ZX2 but glad I waited for this.
> 
> If I wanted to get a Mojo, would it really matter what I feed it with? Something in the $200-$400 range chouls be fine so long as it can play my highest quality files right? (DSD, 24/192).  Sweet, I could be looking at being done at under $1,000 for a portable player.


 
 Get a used AK100 if you can find one. Same size as the mojo.


----------



## Bengkia369

Already pre-ordered my Mojo, just waiting for my favourite shop to receive the item.


----------



## beemarman

smial1966 said:


> I would like to know how UK owners of the Mojo (that have contributed to this thread) managed to obtain their units so early? As the official product announcement/release was only yesterday and yet some of you guys seem to have had your Mojo's for days. If you're affiliated with Chord even unofficially you should really mention this when commenting on the Mojo's sound quality and ergonomics.


 
 Got mine from Custom-cables.co.uk. I believe they must have ordered them a few days before, so had them in stock to sell on the same day it was announced.


----------



## Duncan

dgcfad said:


> Yes the QP1R will convert DSD to PCM for the optical out, I don't know what bit rate it uses as I haven't tested it, but most likely 88.2KHz or 176.4KHz. True DSD is not possible with SPDIF.


Thanks for confirming Bruce!

Even more awesome on the part of the QP1R then that it does that rather than bumming out


----------



## emrelights1973

As a Owner of zx2 with z7 i was Planning to buy an Pha-3, Now i am confused a little with a good value mojo, i need an amp to drive my EU zx2 and dac/amp to use it with Mac, Pha-3 was a good match but Now, i have also an lcd2 which i can use it with both combo i guess, But i guess that i can not by pass dac of mojo to use with zx2, zx2 is too big an investment to use as a transport, what to do what to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitigir

emrelights1973 said:


> As a Owner of zx2 with z7 i was Planning to buy an Pha-3, Now i am confused a little with a good value mojo, i need an amp to drive my EU zx2 and dac/amp to use it with Mac, Pha-3 was a good match but Now, i have also an lcd2 which i can use it with both combo i guess, But i guess that i can not by pass dac of mojo to use with zx2, zx2 is too big an investment to use as a transport, what to do what to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Buy another amp that does both DAC and amplifier ? Like continental dual ? Or sell zx2 lol


----------



## Duncan

For the record, I am not affiliated with Chord, but was at their launch event yesterday, that is the first I saw or heard a MoJo...


----------



## drgajet

I'm so jealous, I have to wait till they hit the states. C'mon Drew, stash some in your suitcase and get here already.

Jim


----------



## piercer

smial1966 said:


> I would like to know how UK owners of the Mojo (that have contributed to this thread) managed to obtain their units so early? As the official product announcement/release was only yesterday and yet some of you guys seem to have had your Mojo's for days. If you're affiliated with Chord even unofficially you should really mention this when commenting on the Mojo's sound quality and ergonomics.


 
  
 I bought mine from cutom cable uk straight after the announcement - they had 8 available. It's just shipped  Really good service.


----------



## Duncan

piercer said:


> I bought mine from cutom cable uk straight after the announcement - they had 8 available. It's just shipped  Really good service.


Looking forward to your impressions versus AK380


----------



## TokenGesture

Surely it plays ALAC?


----------



## EH-Yeon




----------



## emrelights1973

I love my zx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highfell

eh-yeon said:


>




I am existing Hugo owner. I feel no angst, annoyance or concerns in case the Mojo's sound is better or really close to Hugo's . But as the Mojo story is unfolding hour by hour - just excitement and interest in how Chord have put together this little marvel.

Good luck to the new Mojo owners - I may become one of them as well, but I won't be selling its bigger brother.


----------



## Syracuse

I'm so curious about this thing. I have a next gen AK100II and am really looking forward to the sound connected through optical.
 Anyone try this before?
  
 I'm so happy I work in a store where we do Chord Electronics,
 but I'm curious if anyone did this test.
  
 I won't get to test it for a couple of weeks but it would be the perfect answer for my AK100II
 since it's not the last word with my Customart H8Pro.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duncan

Optical specifically with the AK or generally?

I'm using it with the QP1R optically...


----------



## x RELIC x

For the questions regarding ALAC. Yes, it plays ALAC. Actually no it doesn't. The MoJo does not do the file decoding but receives the decoded digital signal from the player it is connected to (DAP, laptop, etc.). So yes when I'm feeding the MoJo's SPDIF coaxial input from my X5ii, or USB input from my MacBook Pro it plays all formats including ALAC and displays the correct sample rate colour as well. Hope this helps.

Ps. On the other hand with a sd card accessory planned maybe it does decode music files. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## sneaky415

If I upgrade from the Hugo what kind of benefits could I expect? Is the Mojo in a different league or just a little bit better?


----------



## MattTCG

Disclaimer: I've heard the Hugo only a couple times at meet and TBH it wasn't anything that really struck a "chord" with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  
 Today I spend only about 15 minutes at lunch with my good friend Purk auditioning the Mojo. The only headphone at my disposal was the hd800. Given the difficulty in driving this headphone, my expectations were not very high. To say that I was taken by surprise would be an understatement. I have heard many very good amps with the hd800 that have come up short to making the hd800 sound musical and engagement. Does the Mojo drive the hd800 to the point of being musical and engaging? Absolutely!! I could hardly believe the richness and wonderful timbre coming from this fussy headphone. 
  
 I went through an assortment of only about five tracks. They all impressed on the Mojo. Now, don't get me wrong. It wasn't perfect. The sound stage was slightly compressed and there was a bit less micro detail than some of the higher end desktop amps that I've used with the hd800. But man, this little portable delivers in a big way.


----------



## Black Dog

@


danba said:


> It depends on the music player of your smartphone / DAP / PC / Mac.


 

 Thank you guys, would like to pair it (initially) with my Sony Xperia Z5Compact.


----------



## beemarman

sneaky415 said:


> If I upgrade from the Hugo what kind of benefits could I expect? Is the Mojo in a different league or just a little bit better?


 
  
 I don't think  mojo is an upgrade from the Hugo.  I don't Chord would make it so cheap if it was an upgrade to the Hugo.


----------



## Mython

It's arguably an upgrade to the sub-£1000 ($1500) pocket DAC-Amp marketplace, though.
  
 ...and a rather strong argument, at that.
  
  
  
 .


----------



## spook76

One question while I wait for Moon Audio to send me my Mojo. When you turn off the Mojo does the sound volume default back to 50% like the Hugo when you turn it back on?


----------



## MattTCG

I may get an opportunity to audition the mojo in my home soon. I'd like to compare it against my desktop amps ( mjolnir 2 and Questyle cma800r ).


----------



## Mython

spook76 said:


> One question while I wait for Moon Audio to send me my Mojo. When you turn off the Mojo does the sound volume default back to 50% like the Hugo when you turn it back on?


 
  
  
 No.
  
 It remembers your last setting.


----------



## deuter

mython said:


> It's arguably an upgrade to the sub-£1000 ($1500) DAC-Amp marketplace, though.
> 
> ...and a rather strong argument, at that.


 
 Ok,  and what to the sub $1000 dap market? 
  
 Paired with an ordinary  dap with digital out,  will it beat all A&K's?


----------



## maxedfx

It was mentioned earlier that the mojo remembers your last used settings!



spook76 said:


> One question while I wait for Moon Audio to send me my Mojo. When you turn off the Mojo does the sound volume default back to 50% like the Hugo when you turn it back on?


----------



## Mython

deuter said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > It's arguably an upgrade to the sub-£1000 ($1500) DAC-Amp marketplace, though.
> ...


 
  
 I suggest you compare it and draw your own conclusions


----------



## Black Dog

mython said:


> It's arguably an upgrade to the sub-£1000 ($1500) DAC-Amp marketplace, though.
> 
> ...and a rather strong argument, at that.


 

 I see it as a positive omen, very recently started my quest into portable audiofidelity, got lots of info from this great gathering here
 and BAMMM: Chord releases the Mojo,  twice above my initial budget but i feel the Mojo let's you cut costly corners on the way to portable audio heaven.


----------



## Mython

The AKs do offer a lot of convenience and performance in a slim form-factor, so some will prefer to stick with something so slim, whereas others may feel the extra current-delivery, etc., of the Mojo make it a worthwhile proposition.


----------



## deuter

mython said:


> I suggest you compare it and draw your own conclusions


 
 Well Played!


----------



## audionewbi

mython said:


> The AKs do offer a lot of convenience and performance in a slim form-factor, so some will prefer to stick with something so slim, whereas others may feel the extra current-delivery, etc., of the Mojo make it a worthwhile proposition.



My AK120 has issue for any files over 24/96. Optical on some AK players aren't the best out there.


----------



## deuter

audionewbi said:


> My AK120 has issue for any files over 24/96. Optical on some AK players aren't the best out there.



 


Get something with USB digital out then, like the Sony.


----------



## Mython

I think there is often a danger in making concrete statements that 'X ' is better than 'Y'.
  
 Audio is a very subjective thing.
  
 I am not going to tell anyone in this thread that the Mojo is the best DAC-Amp ever, and they should rush out and buy it, sight-unseen_ (thought that is always an option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_
  
 But I can, with absolutely clear conscience, encourage people to make the effort to seek out a demo of the Mojo, rather than assume it is hype or too inexpensive to be a TOTL performer, because I sincerely believe that it will impress quite a high percentage of people who are willing to take the time to sit down and listen to it.


----------



## MattTCG

mython said:


> I think there is often a danger in making concrete statements that 'X ' is better than 'Y'.
> 
> Audio is a very subjective thing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ^^ Yup...this.


----------



## audionewbi

deuter said:


> audionewbi said:
> 
> 
> > My AK120 has issue for any files over 24/96. Optical on some AK players aren't the best out there.
> ...




Sony currently don't offer any elegant otg cables. I will be testing it for sure.


----------



## drgajet

mython said:


> I think there is often a danger in making concrete statements that 'X ' is better than 'Y'.
> 
> Audio is a very subjective thing.
> 
> ...




Very well stated. I think there's a hint in there somewhere.

Jim


----------



## Head1

The impression so far say that it has 70% of the SQ of the Hugo which is quite a big margin in audio terms. I think that puts it within the range of the Geekout which is much cheaper. Hopefully there will be more comparisons with other dac/amps.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

audionewbi said:


> Sony currently don't offer any elegant otg cables. I will be testing it for sure.


 
 This should do the job well (Sony WM Port to micro USB) and it's IMHO elegant:
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/45493617058.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.rxc9GH#detail


----------



## audionewbi

It appears it isn't fair to consider mojo as a lesser model of hugo.

They are both holding their own ground, one maintaining a more reference sound and the other is providing the more musical sound that people were trying to achieve by connecting their Hugo to various tube amps.

I can't wait for my unit to arrive.


----------



## DanBa

black dog said:


> @
> 
> Thank you guys, would like to pair it (initially) with my Sony Xperia Z5Compact.


 
  
 For the time being, the best Android music players are USB Audio Player PRO, Onkyo HF Player and HibyMusic.
 They include their own USB audio soft driver.
  
 They can convert ALAC-encoded music files to PCM audio streams to be forwarded to a Chord Mojo.


----------



## deuter

head1 said:


> The impression so far say that it has 70% of the SQ of the Hugo which is quite a big margin in audio terms. I think that puts it within the range of the Geekout which is much cheaper. Hopefully there will be more comparisons with other dac/amps.




Percentages are not usually a good measure of sound quality.

At this level, there are things you will like about the mojo and there will be things that the Hugo will do better.
Its called sound signature.


----------



## Torq

audionewbi said:


> My AK120 has issue for any files over 24/96. Optical on some AK players aren't the best out there.


 

 Is it definitely the AK120 that's having issues with higher bit-rate files?
  
 I ask because I ran into issues with my AK120 which were fixed by switching to a multi-core optical cable.


----------



## Syracuse

Specifically would be nice but another DAP with optical out that is also very good might show some similar results.
  
 What are your findings?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## musicday

This must be the fastest growing thread on Headfi since i joined in 2009.
Everyone is interested, and why they shouldn't when Mojo has got the power and have changed the game.
Well done Chord for making such a brilliant DAC.


----------



## Black Dog

No matter how good the Mojo is supposed to be internally vs. price point, and seriously considering buying it,
 I can not (and will probably never) feel any love for it's shouty "Beam me up, Scotty!!!" exterior.
  
 Why not mold the exterior along the lines of f.e. Sony PHA-1A, so that the Mojo would expose the class it likely deserves.
  
 I know, house style and so on, but still... ugly.


----------



## pearljam50000

Has anyone compared the Mojo to the BENCHMARK DAC2 ?


----------



## obsidyen

black dog said:


> No matter how good the Mojo is supposed to be internally vs. price point, and seriously considering buying it,
> I can not (and will probably never) feel any love for it's shouty "Beam me up, Scotty!!!" exterior.
> 
> Why not mold the exterior along the lines of f.e. Sony PHA-1A, so that the Mojo would expose the class it likely deserves.
> ...


 

 I find it unique and cute.


----------



## Raika

head1 said:


> The impression so far say that it has 70% of the SQ of the Hugo which is quite a big margin in audio terms. I think that puts it within the range of the Geekout which is much cheaper. Hopefully there will be more comparisons with other dac/amps.


 
 Whew what a relief , I thought it sound better than hugo, but 70 % of SQ of hugo not bad for the baby MoJo.
 I swear I'm about to sell hugo and go to R2r dac and never come back to delta sigma chip again .
 I just read a review about total dac some component cost 2000 $ .
 And many Audiophile said that Yggy ( natural and better texture ) is better than hugo TT ( smooth ). Take it from the professional friend not from the hype  .
 Cya guys and good luck with your  MOJO.


----------



## yfei

raika said:


> Whew what a relief , I thought it sound better than hugo, but 70 % of SQ of hugo not bad for the baby MoJo.
> I swear I'm about to sell hugo and go to 2r2 dac and never come back to delta sigma chip again .
> I just read a review about total dac some component cost 2000 $ .
> And many Audiophile said that Yggy ( natural and better texture ) is better than hugo TT ( smooth ). Take it from the professional friend not from the hype  .
> Cya guys and good luck with your  MOJO.


 

 Chord Hugo (and TT)'s FPGA implementation of DAC is closer to R2R or Delta-Sigma?       I thought it is kinda R2R, not true?


----------



## Whitigir

I am out as well, I thought if Mojo did have aux in, then I would be interested, but it was purely made for smartphones. Good luck guys, and enjoy your Mojo Dojo


----------



## drgajet

whitigir said:


> I am out as well, I thought if Mojo did have aux in, then I would be interested, but it was purely made for smartphones. Good luck guys, and enjoy your Mojo Dojo




It's a DAC, why would it have an aux in?


----------



## mscott58

whitigir said:


> I am out as well, I thought if Mojo did have aux in, then I would be interested, but it was purely made for smartphones. Good luck guys, and enjoy your Mojo Dojo




No aux in, so it's meant to be used as at a least a DAC if not a DAC/amp. And while it can work straight from a smartphone it can also accept digital signals from anything with a USB, optical or coax output. Pretty versatile IMO. Cheers


----------



## jamato8

raika said:


> Whew what a relief , I thought it sound better than hugo, but 70 % of SQ of hugo not bad for the baby MoJo.
> I swear I'm about to sell hugo and go to 2r2 dac and never come back to delta sigma chip again .
> I just read a review about total dac some component cost 2000 $ .
> And many Audiophile said that Yggy ( natural and better texture ) is better than hugo TT ( smooth ). Take it from the professional friend not from the hype  .
> Cya guys and good luck with your  MOJO.


 

 Because one person stated this does not make it so and with all of this, it is someone's opinion. It seems you have something else going on here.


----------



## jamato8

whitigir said:


> I am out as well, I thought if Mojo did have aux in, then I would be interested, but it was purely made for smartphones. Good luck guys, and enjoy your Mojo Dojo


 

 It has an optical, coax and USB input. What you say makes no sense. It is a dac/amp.


----------



## drgajet

musicday said:


> This must be the fastest growing thread on Headfi since i joined in 2009.
> Everyone is interested, and why they shouldn't when Mojo has got the power and have changed the game.
> Well done Chord for making such a brilliant DAC.




Good thing the boss lets me check Head-Fi at work..........oh wait.........I am the boss, haha.


----------



## purk

whitigir said:


> I am out as well, I thought if Mojo did have aux in, then I would be interested, but it was purely made for smartphones. Good luck guys, and enjoy your Mojo Dojo


 
  
 Don't count this out by all means.  This is a very good sounding DAC/AMP combination and I have both the ZX2 & PHA3.  I will to do some more listening before I can post more impressions.  It is a clear step up than the headphone out put of the ZX2 for sure especially for harder to drive phones.  It drives the HE-1000 really well for something this small.


----------



## Black Dog

danba said:


> For the time being, the best Android music players are USB Audio Player PRO, Onkyo HF Player and HibyMusic.
> They include their own USB audio soft driver.
> 
> They can convert ALAC-encoded music files to PCM audio streams to be forwarded to a Chord Mojo.


 
  
  
 Very useful, thank you!
  
 Still, no native support for ALAC with the Mojo feels to me like an avoidable omission.


----------



## Raika

jamato8 said:


> Because one person stated this does not make it so and with all of this, it is someone's opinion. It seems you have something else going on here.


 

 Demo both hugo TT and yggy , you will come at the same conclusion .


----------



## Hubert H

raika said:


> Whew what a relief , I thought it sound better than hugo, but 70 % of SQ of hugo not bad for the baby MoJo.
> I swear I'm about to sell hugo and go to R2r dac and never come back to delta sigma chip again .
> I just read a review about total dac some component cost 2000 $ .
> And many Audiophile said that Yggy ( natural and better texture ) is better than hugo TT ( smooth ). Take it from the professional friend not from the hype  .
> Cya guys and good luck with your  MOJO.


 

 That's an awful shame Raika as your knowledge, constructive insights and logic will be sorely missed.
  
 H.


----------



## beemarman

audionewbi said:


> My AK120 has issue for any files over 24/96. Optical on some AK players aren't the best out there.


 
  
 Had issues with mine as well until I changed my Optical cable to the Sysconcept  one. Now it outputs 24/192 without issues. 
  
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349


----------



## Raika

hubert h said:


> That's an awful shame Raika as your knowledge, constructive insights and logic will be sorely missed.
> 
> H.


 
 you have to be smart before buying anything in head fi .wait until the hype calm down . open your eyes .


----------



## No KNOTsense

beemarman said:


> Had issues with mine as well until I changed my Optical cable to the Sysconcept  one. Now it outputs 24/192 without issues.
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349


 
 Thanks for the link. I might have to pick up one of those sometime soon.


----------



## Hubert H

beemarman said:


> Had issues with mine as well until I changed my Optical cable to the Sysconcept  one. Now it outputs 24/192 without issues.
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349


 

 Agreed, a reasonably priced optical cable, shipped promptly to the UK and certified to run at 24/192kHz.
  
 I may try an 8 metre length so that I can keep my 'transport' local.
  
 H.


----------



## x RELIC x

black dog said:


> Very useful, thank you!
> 
> Still, no native support for ALAC with the Mojo feels to me like an avoidable omission.




Again, this is a DAC/amp, not a source player. The MoJo really doesn't decode any format, that's the job of the source that is sending the MoJo the decoded digital signal and from there it coverts the digital signal to analogue for output to headphones or another amp. It's not a question if the MoJo can support ALAC, it's more a question if your source can support ALAC. I've played many ALAC files from different sources and they all work brilliantly.


----------



## NZtechfreak

x relic x said:


> Again, this is a DAC/amp, not a source player. The MoJo really doesn't decode any format, that's the job of the source that is sending the MoJo the decoded digital signal and from there it coverts the digital signal to analogue for output to headphones or another amp. It's not a question if the MoJo can support ALAC, it's more a question if your source can support ALAC. I've played many ALAC files from different sources and they all work brilliantly.




^ This. Can't understand all the consternation about ALAC. Do people think this is a DAP or something?


----------



## Deftone

so could you set it to line level out and then use the headphone out to connect to phono in on a headphone amp (3.5 to 2x RCA male Cable) ??


----------



## stevemiddie

black dog said:


> Very useful, thank you!
> 
> Still, no native support for ALAC with the Mojo feels to me like an avoidable omission.


 
  
 Errrrrrrrrr..............It's a DAC, not a DAP


----------



## JaZZ

deftone said:


> so could you set it to line level out and then use the headphone out to connect to phono in on a headphone amp (3.5 to 2x RCA male Cable) ??


 
  
 Yes, you could. But you don't need an external amp – the Mojo _is_ an amp, and a good one at that. Also, an additional amplification stage will just add distortion. It only makes sense for extremely inefficient headphones which the Mojo is unable to drive properly.
  
 And note that any external amp will use the signal from the Mojo's headphone out, so there's nothing to gain except for gain.


----------



## Deftone

jazz said:


> Yes, you could. But you don't need an external amp – the Mojo _is_ an amp, and a good one at that. Also, an additional amplification stage will just add distortion. It only makes sense for extremely inefficient headphones which the Mojo is unable to drive properly.
> 
> And note that any external amp will use the signal from the Mojo's headphone out, so there's nothing to gain except for gain.


 
 yes i understand, so theres no real output straigt from the dac section only. i would like to used the darkvoice tube amp with it thats why i asked


----------



## Black Dog

x relic x said:


> Again, this is a DAC/amp, not a source player. The MoJo really doesn't decode any format, that's the job of the source that is sending the MoJo the decoded digital signal and from there it coverts the digital signal to analogue for output to headphones or another amp. It's not a question if the MoJo can support ALAC, it's more a question if your source can support ALAC. I've played many ALAC files from different sources and they all work brilliantly.


 
  
 I think I am finally beginning to see the light!
 Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## x RELIC x

black dog said:


> I think I am finally beginning to see the light!
> Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## JaZZ

deftone said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you could. But you don't need an external amp – the Mojo _is_ an amp, and a good one at that. Also, an additional amplification stage will just add distortion. It only makes sense for extremely inefficient headphones which the Mojo is unable to drive properly.
> ...


 
  
 Understood. Some people like amps and such...


----------



## JaZZ

black dog said:


> I think I am finally beginning to see the light!
> Thanks for your explanation.


 
  
 Congrat, Black Dog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And welcome to Head-Fi! (Where all your questions will be answered.)


----------



## Black Dog

jazz said:


> Congrat, Black Dog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is a remarkable community & treasure trove!
  
 Cheers.


----------



## MrBucket

Just picked mine up from Stereo Exchange in Manhattan. I went in just to hear the LCD-4, and the Chord distributer had the Mojo there. The Mojo was able to drive the LCD-4 better than my AK240 could drive my LCD-X. That was pretty much all I needed to hear. 

Also according to the distributer, I am the first North American customer with a Mojo in their hands


----------



## jamato8

mrbucket said:


> Just picked mine up from Stereo Exchange in Manhattan. I went in just to hear the LCD-4, and the Chord distributer had the Mojo there. The Mojo was able to drive the LCD-4 better than my AK240 could drive my LCD-X. That was pretty much all I needed to hear.
> 
> Also according to the distributer, I am the first North American customer with a Mojo in their hands


 

 How did the LCD 4 sound in the combo?


----------



## ksb643

I ordered from Moon Audio, can't wait to hear!


----------



## MrBucket

jamato8 said:


> How did the LCD 4 sound in the combo?


 
 Really amazing.  They sounded better than my LCD-X, but if I had to put a value on how much better I think I'd say maybe $500-600 better.
  
 Tried them with the Hugo and Hugo TT and they all sounded great.


----------



## Torq

I don't usually buy things without hearing them first, but I'm making an exception here (hopefully it won't turn out to be a rash decision) - ordered the Mojo from Moon Audio.
  
 Very interested to see how it sounds, especially out of my AK120 (never really warmed up to that when listened to directly).
  
 Quite a week, audio wise, so far - my Yggdrasil showed up a few minutes ago as well ... time for some Scotch and some music ...


----------



## MrBucket

torq said:


> I don't usually buy things without hearing them first, but I'm making an exception here (hopefully it won't turn out to be a rash decision) - ordered the Mojo from Moon Audio.
> 
> Very interested to see how it sounds, especially out of my AK120 (never really warmed up to that when listened to directly).
> 
> Quite a week, audio wise, so far - my Yggdrasil showed up a few minutes ago as well ... time for some Scotch and some music ...


 
 I'm pairing the Mojo with my AK240 and its such a huge step up I couldn't believe it from something this small.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

h1f1add1cted said:


> This should do the job well (Sony WM Port to micro USB) and it's IMHO elegant:
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/45493617058.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.rxc9GH#detail


 
 This works only with Oppo HA-2. It did not work with HUGO. You need something based off WMC-NWH10, like this.


----------



## tassardar

lookingforiems said:


> Ordering through AVONE?
> 
> Or just demo there n order direct?




The shipment will only come end October so I'm still thinking get faster at a cost or just wait around.


----------



## angelo898

mathi8vadhanan said:


> This works only with Oppo HA-2. It did not work with HUGO. You need something based off WMC-NWH10, like this.


 
 now where can i get something like this? but hopefully smaller


----------



## MrBucket

matttcg said:


> Disclaimer: I've heard the Hugo only a couple times at meet and TBH it wasn't anything that really struck a "chord" with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That was exactly my experience with the Mojo driving the LCD-4, I was astonished how well it did.  My AK240 pales in comparison.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Thanks, Chord, for directing the market to the right direction. Digital products, unlike amps and speakers, improve considerably over time and the price should be adjusted accordingly. The latest and greatest should no doubt still command the highest price, but it is good to see technology used in the last generation being used in lower grade products and the price has come down - unlike another company which churns out new DAPs and special editions like there is no tomorrow, raising the price exponentially each time, and the latest technology they have is what? Dual DAC chips? LOL. Chord DESIGNS its own DAC chips.
  
 It is NOT just putting together some ready-to-go ICs, wrapping a weird-shaped aluminium case on it and making sure it is the most expensive player on the market. We may not be the wisest consumers, but we should at least be able to say "NO" to that kind of scam as opposed to quality, traditional Hi-fi companies like Chord.


----------



## jlbrach

I don't usually buy things without hearing them first, but I'm making an exception here (hopefully it won't turn out to be a rash decision) - ordered the Mojo from Moon Audio.
  
Very interested to see how it sounds, especially out of my AK120 (never really warmed up to that when listened to directly).
  
Quite a week, audio wise, so far - my Yggdrasil showed up a few minutes ago as well ... time for some Scotch and some music ...
  
  
 I too have the Yiggy/rag combo the only difference is I am drinking bourbon when I listen to my combo with my HE1000 which is my new favorite can...give the yiggy a couple of days to warm up and you will be quite pleased


----------



## LouisArmstrong

jlbrach said:


> I don't usually buy things without hearing them first, but I'm making an exception here (hopefully it won't turn out to be a rash decision) - ordered the Mojo from Moon Audio.
> 
> Very interested to see how it sounds, especially out of my AK120 (never really warmed up to that when listened to directly).
> 
> ...


 

 Can the Mojo drive the HE1000 reasonably well?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

angelo898 said:


> now where can i get something like this? but hopefully smaller


 
 I did link the tabao site in my post (word 'this'). You can also, Click here.


----------



## jlbrach

i do not know if it can drive the HE-1000...i have one on order and will let people know as soon as it arrives


----------



## raypin

jlbrach said:


> i do not know if it can drive the HE-1000...i have one on order and will let people know as soon as it arrives


 
 mmm.......I did not have the HE1K on hand when I auditioned the Mojo but I did have the Beyerdynamic T1.2, which is more difficult to drive than the HE1K. Indirectly, the answer would be 99% yes. It can drive the HE1K with complete authority. I have no doubt about that.


----------



## Bengkia369

Just ordered a Mojo.
Do u think I'm crazy to use it for my ak240, while my Hugo for my desktop setup?!
Also is it true Mojo is warmer and more musical compared to Hugo?


----------



## Torq

jlbrach said:


> I too have the Yiggy/rag combo the only difference is I am drinking bourbon when I listen to my combo with my HE1000 which is my new favorite can...give the yiggy a couple of days to warm up and you will be quite pleased


 
  
 Bourbon would work too ... I just need a recommendation for a good one since I'm not well versed there!
  
 I'm fascinated to see how the signature of the Yggy changes over the next few days.  I've heard it warm before, though a little while ago and not with the Ragnarok.  Based on what I'd read about people's first few hours with Yggy I was expecting it to be a bit uncouth out of the box.  It isn't at all.  I put it in the main speaker setup for a little bit and the soundstage and imaging was amazing, even with my speakers which aren't known for superlative imaging abilities.
  
 Since then it's been all headphone listening with the Rag.  Very impressed so far and I'm only 4 hours in.
  
 One thing I realized is that, instead of my usual chopping-and-changing of tracks to explore, which I seem to do whenever I get a new piece of gear, I am, instead, getting lost in the music without realizing it and just letting things play.  I was going to listen to the first couple of tracks of MCMXC a.D. and wound up listening to the entire thing.
  
 Very happy so far.
  
 How are you finding the HE-1000 with the Yggy/Rag combination?


----------



## MrBucket

bengkia369 said:


> Just ordered a Mojo.
> Do u think I'm crazy to use it for my ak240, while my Hugo for my desktop setup?!
> Also is it true Mojo is warmer and more musical compared to Hugo?


 
 That is one of the reasons I bought the Mojo, paired with my AK240 it finally sounds like what I want out of a portable setup.


----------



## maxedfx

torq said:


> Snip....
> MCMXC a.D.
> ....snip




Old maybe, but never forgotten!
Lol.


----------



## Torq

maxedfx said:


> Old maybe, but never forgotten!
> Lol.


 

 Indeed!
  
 And I've never heard it like this!
  
 Will be fun to compare to the Mojo when that arrives.
  
 Back to "old" though ... I'm not sure I'd have thought to listen to this album had it not come up when I was just letting "Roon" do it's thing the last couple of nights.  That's been the best thing I've found so far for rediscovering/exploring my already decently sized music library.  In combination with TIDAL, it's completely changed how and when and where I listen to music.
  
 If Mojo lives up to the building "hype" (I don't mean that negatively), I'm going to be spending even more time doing serious listening on the go.


----------



## MrBucket

What is the best way to hook my Mojo up to my AK240?  So far I've only tried toslink, but that tops out at 192kHz.


----------



## Torq

I think the only option for connecting the AK240 to the Mojo is via Toslink ... that's the only digital audio output on the device.  Despite having a USB port, I don't believe it can output to it.


----------



## MrBucket

That is what I was thinking.  Oh well, it sounds absolutely amazing through toslink anyway.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....just to clarify: Mojo has THREE, not one, digital inputs - optical in (AK players etc.), USB in (micro usb in for computing devices like cellphones, tablets and laptops/MacBooks) and coaxial in (example Hifiman and iBasso players) . For output, it has an analog line-out (3 Volts line-level output) which has to be activated (through either 3.5 mm headphone out).  Here is the manual of operations:
  
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## purk

bengkia369 said:


> Just ordered a Mojo.
> Do u think I'm crazy to use it for my ak240, while my Hugo for my desktop setup?!
> Also is it true Mojo is warmer and more musical compared to Hugo?


 
 Not really.  I think you will be just fine using an IEM out of your AK240; however, the MOJO can help out a great deal for more difficult to drive headphones.  In my case, I am perfectly happy with my ZX2 driving my JH13pro FP but the MOJO has proven to be a great addition as a add on solution to drive my HD800 and even the HE1000.  The MOJO really pack punch for something the same size as Headamp Pico DAC/AMP.


----------



## purk

jlbrach said:


> i do not know if it can drive the HE-1000...i have one on order and will let people know as soon as it arrives


 
  
  


raypin said:


> mmm.......I did not have the HE1K on hand when I auditioned the Mojo but I did have the Beyerdynamic T1.2, which is more difficult to drive than the HE1K. Indirectly, the answer would be 99% yes. It can drive the HE1K with complete authority. I have no doubt about that.


 
 I hate to double post but the answer is a big "YES".  The MOJO punchier sound signature really work well with the HE1000 some what smooth and laid back character.  I tried the ZX2>MOJO>HE-1000 and I absolutely enjoy it.


----------



## Torq

raypin said:


> mmm.....just to clarify: Mojo has THREE, not one, digital inputs - optical in (AK players etc.), USB in (micro usb in for computing devices like cellphones, tablets and laptops/MacBooks) and coaxial in (example Hifiman and iBasso players) . For output, it has an analog line-out (3 Volts line-level output) which has to be activated (through either 3.5 mm headphone out).  Here is the manual of operations:
> 
> http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf


 

 Yep, I got that from the initial leaks.
  
 I'll be driving it off my laptop when at my girlfriends place via USB ... and via Toslink from the AK120, since the AK players only have optical digital outputs (that I know of).


----------



## AndrewH13

mython said:


> The ONLY cable that comes in the box is the maleUSB-to-male mini-USB one, pictured in my second post at the start of the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trying to find best connectivity for my Fiio and iBasso DAPs. The HiFi 75ohm cables I have by QED and Chord company have Phonos at both ends and would require 2 adapters. The shorter more suitable 'DAP coax' leads provided by iBasso and Fiio both have Phono at one end, excellent for Hugo but need a Phono to 3.5 adapter for Mojo. I also have some 3.5 to 3.5 stereo cables for analogue connection to docks, car radio etc, are these usable for digital transmission?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Comparing AK240 and iPhone 6S+as a transport, both using the Mojo as a DAC - is there any noticeable difference? Because the more I have used the 6S+, the more I feel that it actually sounds better than my AK240, straight out to my Layla and K10. I'd probably be taking a beating on this but I am just being blunt honest on what I hear. I do own way better desktop gear with top end DACs, headphone amps and headphones (LCD3, HE1000, BHSE and SR009 included) so I am pretty sure my hearing or taste is still intact.


----------



## Superpong

beemarman said:


> Here is a picture with my phone (S5) attached.




Just wondering - is Apple's camera connection cable not required?


----------



## purk

louisarmstrong said:


> Comparing AK240 and iPhone 6S+as a transport, both using the Mojo as a DAC - is there any noticeable difference? Because the more I have used the 6S+, the more I feel that it actually sounds better than my AK240...


 
  
 That could be because of an inferior optical to USB connection.


----------



## MrBucket

superpong said:


> Just wondering - is Apple's camera connection cable not required?


 
 That is some sort of Samsung Galaxy phone there, would need a usb otg cable for that I think.


----------



## audionewbi

jlbrach said:


> I don't usually buy things without hearing them first, but I'm making an exception here (hopefully it won't turn out to be a rash decision) - ordered the Mojo from Moon Audio.
> 
> Very interested to see how it sounds, especially out of my AK120 (never really warmed up to that when listened to directly).
> 
> ...


 
 I look forward hearing from you


----------



## M-13

Is there going to be a sexy Mojo leather case that can fit a DAP like the Hugo leather case?


----------



## NZtechfreak

louisarmstrong said:


> Comparing AK240 and iPhone 6S+as a transport, both using the Mojo as a DAC - is there any noticeable difference? Because the more I have used the 6S+, the more I feel that it actually sounds better than my AK240, straight out to my Layla and K10. I'd probably be taking a beating on this but I am just being blunt honest on what I hear. I do own way better desktop gear with top end DACs, headphone amps and headphones (LCD3, HE1000, BHSE and SR009 included) so I am pretty sure my hearing or taste is still intact.




If you're going to stack with something like the Mojo, DAPs like the AK240 seem pretty pointless IMO. Might as well use a phone as a transport and save a couple of grand. You'll probably wind up with a much better display and UI into the bargain.


----------



## Torq

Storage capacity and easy support for higher resolution files are challenges with phones.
  
 In the iPhone world you're limited to 128Gb, in the Android space, if you're willing to mess about swapping microSD cards you can go bigger, but the serious DAPs can mount almost half a terabyte of storage and retain a fully indexed catalog.  And, if you need more space, you can turn off indexing and swap cards as you need for unlimited capacity.
  
 No argument about the display and user experience or cost savings if you don't need the capacity/convenience though.


----------



## Duncan

andrewh13 said:


> Trying to find best connectivity for my Fiio and iBasso DAPs. The HiFi 75ohm cables I have by QED and Chord company have Phonos at both ends and would require 2 adapters. The shorter more suitable 'DAP coax' leads provided by iBasso and Fiio both have Phono at one end, excellent for Hugo but need a Phono to 3.5 adapter for Mojo. I also have some 3.5 to 3.5 stereo cables for analogue connection to docks, car radio etc, are these usable for digital transmission?


good question, as much as coax is 75ohm, and IIRC line level is 50ohm, surely in the digital realm a patch cable that works, well - works!

I'm not wrong am I? Have some very nice short run 3.5mm line level cables I could drop in


----------



## beemarman

louisarmstrong said:


> Can the Mojo drive the HE1000 reasonably well?





Sure can.


----------



## MrBucket

beemarman said:


> Sure can.


 
 It can drive the LCD-4 which is a lot harder to drive than the HE-1000.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

duncan said:


> good question, as much as coax is 75ohm, and IIRC line level is 50ohm, surely in the digital realm a patch cable that works, well - works!
> 
> I'm not wrong am I? Have some very nice short run 3.5mm line level cables I could drop in


 
 We just need to make sure the female port can contact both the ring and sleeve. Or else, we need to short them internally on one of the male jacks.
  
 Something like the jds labs ultra-short IC will be terrific.


----------



## beemarman

superpong said:


> Just wondering - is Apple's camera connection cable not required?






Apple connection kit would still be needed for iPhone devices.


----------



## seeteeyou

There are at least 3 flavors for 3.5-mm coaxial S/PDIF connections - namely TS (2-pole) / TRS (3-pole) / TRRS (4-pole)
  

  
  





  
 It's so hilarious that BNC (rather than 3.5-mm) was mentioned on page 8
  
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf
  
 If each coaxial cable were NOT terminated with the right TS / TRS / TRRS connector, then it won't work properly.
  
 Some of us learned that lesson the hard way with FiiO X5 2nd gen, that's why I couldn't understand why they still didn't clarify what's going on with the coaxial input of Mojo.


----------



## DanBa

torq said:


> Storage capacity and easy support for higher resolution files are challenges with phones.
> 
> In the iPhone world you're limited to 128Gb, in the Android space, if you're willing to mess about swapping microSD cards you can go bigger, but the serious DAPs can mount almost half a terabyte of storage and retain a fully indexed catalog.  And, if you need more space, you can turn off indexing and swap cards as you need for unlimited capacity.
> 
> No argument about the display and user experience or cost savings if you don't need the capacity/convenience though.


 
  
 2TB portable wireless NAS & Android phone: "2TB of mobile wireless FLAC and DSD, courtesy of RAVPower file hub, Samsung 2TB 2.5" drive, USB Audio Player Pro, Samsung Galaxy S3 (cyanogenmod) and iFi iDSD nano.  Great on the go solution for travel."
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/13695#post_10855950


----------



## x RELIC x

AndrewH13, this is what I've got for now and it seems to work fine. It's a bit of a joke but I don't have a shorter coaxial cable so, well, yeah. 

I'm using the 3.5mm mono to RCA adaptor that came with the X5 1st gen to connect to the MoJo end. It looks like Moon Audio can make a 3.5mm mono coaxial cable with the appropriate pin configuration that I may look in to. I tried a regular 3.5mm stereo interconnect from the X5 1st gen to the MoJo and it output sound but there was a load of hiss.


----------



## Torq

Okay, that fixes the capacity issue, but now you're dealing with three or four (if you use a hard-disc instead of an SDXC card) devices instead of two.
  
 I'm sure that works for some people; I'm definitely not one of them though - way too fiddly/janky for me.  If I was going to go vaguely down that route, I'd go for a 2TB wireless HD rather than add an extra box in the middle.


----------



## obsidyen

louisarmstrong said:


> Comparing AK240 and iPhone 6S+as a transport, both using the Mojo as a DAC - is there any noticeable difference? Because the more I have used the 6S+, the more I feel that it actually sounds better than my AK240, straight out to my Layla and K10. I'd probably be taking a beating on this but I am just being blunt honest on what I hear. I do own way better desktop gear with top end DACs, headphone amps and headphones (LCD3, HE1000, BHSE and SR009 included) so I am pretty sure my hearing or taste is still intact.


 
  
 Astell&Kern stuff aren't audiophile items, they are overpriced toys. I'm not surprised iPhone 6s sounds as good. Mojo would make a real difference in sound.


----------



## Duncan

Following on re transports, I feel quite bad (knowing how good the QP1R is as a DAP in its own right) that I've relegated it to transport duties, but the mix of QP1R, MoJo and Layla is an absolute monster... Those that say there is no point in having high quality on the road (right this second walking around High Holborn in London, dodging people as I type) and really need to listen to a setup like this.

I guarantee most of the naysayers would change their minds


----------



## all999

Will there be any differences in terms of sound quality between Fiio X5II and AK240 as a transport?


----------



## ezekiel77

duncan said:


> Following on re transports, I feel quite bad (knowing how good the QP1R is as a DAP in its own right) that I've relegated it to transport duties, but the mix of QP1R, MoJo and Layla is an absolute monster... Those that say there is no point in having high quality on the road (right this second walking around High Holborn in London, dodging people as I type) and really need to listen to a setup like this.
> 
> I guarantee most of the naysayers would change their minds


 
  
 Gosh I think your setup is as good as portable audio gets.


----------



## Torq

obsidyen said:


> Astell&Kern stuff aren't audiophile items, they are overpriced toys. I'm not surprised iPhone 6s sounds as good. Mojo would make a real difference in sound.


 
  
 While I don't, personally, particularly care for the sound of my AK120 when I have it directly driving my SE846, it certainly sounds significantly better than my iPhone 6S doing the same thing.  The DAC seems fine in the AK120, but I'm not a fan of the amp implementation.  Maybe an RWAK120 mod would fix that, but I doubt it and adding the Mojo offers a lot more flexibility.
  
 Using both the AK120 and iPhone 6s as transports I couldn't tell any difference when I tried them with a Bifrost 4490, Ragnarok and LCD-2.2c.  
  
 I'm sufficiently frustrated by the lack of a truly high-capacity portable DAP/transport that I'm getting very close to building one myself.


----------



## stevemiddie

There are 2 x Mojo's for sale right now on Amazon.uk
  
 I've shortened the link:-
  
 http://goo.gl/nqit8v


----------



## Rob Watts

Here are my slides from the Shard presentation:
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

Thanks for posting those Rob!


----------



## purk

duncan said:


> Following on re transports, I feel quite bad (knowing how good the QP1R is as a DAP in its own right) that I've relegated it to transport duties, but the mix of QP1R, MoJo and Layla is an absolute monster... Those that say there is no point in having high quality on the road (right this second walking around High Holborn in London, dodging people as I type) and really need to listen to a setup like this.
> 
> I guarantee most of the naysayers would change their minds


 
 Yes it is impressive indeed.  Why not just use your ZX2 or even a cheaper player such as the A17 as a transport unless you need additional storage space on the QP1R.  The MOJO is really impressive in my book.  The jury is still out between the MOJO and PHA3 IMO.


----------



## Bengkia369

In my country, Mojo will only be shipped around end of Oct.
 Can't wait!


----------



## NZtechfreak

torq said:


> Storage capacity and easy support for higher resolution files are challenges with phones.
> 
> In the iPhone world you're limited to 128Gb, in the Android space, if you're willing to mess about swapping microSD cards you can go bigger, but the serious DAPs can mount almost half a terabyte of storage and retain a fully indexed catalog.  And, if you need more space, you can turn off indexing and swap cards as you need for unlimited capacity.
> 
> No argument about the display and user experience or cost savings if you don't need the capacity/convenience though.




With iOS and Android there are apps like Onkyo and UAPP that have no issues with high resolution files. Storage wise there are various options, but we should also remember that a phone as a transport has streaming options too. I would look at the ASUS Zenfone 2 with 128gb and a card slot allowing a further 200gb of expansion if I wanted maximum local storage (or a high capacity iPhone with an extended battery with card slot in the iOS realm), or if you're prepared to mess with your phone a bit you can use a 512gb SD card via an adapter. Can certainly see the convenience aspect for those with very large collections though.


----------



## nanoevil

As a Hugo owner / user I tried the Mojo yesterday.
  
 Sounds like a Hugo...very clean and detailed sounding in a very small package
  
 Sound wise its very close to the Hugo in all aspects. All the details are there...Same weight on the Lows. A friend of mine who reviewed it says the mids are more smoother and more present in the Mojo than the Hugo. I didn't hear that given I don't like the sound of the HE400s which I was listening too but having heard it on other amp / dac combos I would say the the 400s with the Mojo is still the best I heard it sound. The highs on the HE400s were meh...and that also had me not listen to it for a long time during my Mojo audition.
  
 The setup was my Note 4 as source connected via micro usb to the Mojo. Using USB Audio Player Pro playing some DSD files and Hifiman HE400s being the headphone.
  
 Changing my previous comment to no gripes...as verified that the Mojo power is the same as the Hugo
  
 Great DAC for the price...very tempting to pair it with the Liquid Carbon


----------



## Duncan

purk said:


> Yes it is impressive indeed.  Why not just use your ZX2 or even a cheaper player such as the A17 as a transport unless you need additional storage space on the QP1R.  The MOJO is really impressive in my book.  The jury is still out between the MOJO and PHA3 IMO.


The Sony is nerfed in Europe, running on AC only, so that kills that option for me, also, could use a Sony player as a transport but the cumbersome size of the adapter is a right royal PITA compared to a TOSLink jack (for truly pocketable usage)...

Sony could've had it so right, but they keep doing little things that really mess it up!!


----------



## Bengkia369

While waiting for my Mojo to arrive, now listening to Hugo line out to Pathos Autrim tube amp, with Grado GS1000i is just awesome!


----------



## Torq

nztechfreak said:


> With iOS and Android there are apps like Onkyo and UAPP that have no issues with high resolution files. Storage wise there are various options, but we should also remember that a phone as a transport has streaming options too. I would look at the ASUS Zenfone 2 with 128gb and a card slot allowing a further 200gb of expansion if I wanted maximum local storage (or a high capacity iPhone with an extended battery with card slot in the iOS realm), or if you're prepared to mess with your phone a bit you can use a 512gb SD card via an adapter. Can certainly see the convenience aspect for those with very large collections though.


 
  
 Appreciate you pointing it out ... though I've played with the ONKYO app ... it works fine, but still has to deal with the limited storage capacity on the phone and the additional hassle of using iTunes File Exchange for getting music into it.
  
 Stopping, for a moment, to clarify my personal, portable, use-case ... it's generally when I'm traveling, which means planes and long flights.  And that means either no-WiFi or WiFi so poor that even streaming low-quality Spotify is hit and miss, never mind high-quality or TIDAL.  Also, I have very low tolerance for "fiddly" solutions.  The less I have to carry the better.  My most recent drive has been to get to a portable music solution that can be FULLY charged and powered from standard USB chargers/battery-packs.
  
 Everyone is different and I can certainly see many of the available options working for many people.  When I said "challenges", I meant that the solutions are not as clean and simple as I want them to be.  For now, the AK120 with 464 GB of onboard storage and an external DAC/amp looks like the best option and, based on no listening at all, I opted for the Mojo over the ALO Int+ OE.  If I didn't already have the AK120 I'd look at things like the QPR1 or X5/7 etc.
  
 Thanks for the suggestions all the same!


----------



## Wilderbeast

louisarmstrong said:


> Comparing AK240 and iPhone 6S+as a transport, both using the Mojo as a DAC - is there any noticeable difference? Because the more I have used the 6S+, the more I feel that it actually sounds better than my AK240, straight out to my Layla and K10. I'd probably be taking a beating on this but I am just being blunt honest on what I hear. I do own way better desktop gear with top end DACs, headphone amps and headphones (LCD3, HE1000, BHSE and SR009 included) so I am pretty sure my hearing or taste is still intact.


 
 I've been through many A&K, FiiO, iBasso and Cowon DAPs over the past couple of years. I prefer the sound quality of the iPhone 6 over all of them. There, I said it.
  
 I do find using the iPhone frustrating for music though. I hate not being able to skip tracks without turning on the screen, and the volume change steps are too big.
  
 It's a shame the Mojo can't control the iPhone in the same way the AK10 does (play, pause, skip etc.) Can't wait to get hold of mine though - being delivered today.


----------



## x RELIC x

nanoevil said:


> As a Hugo owner / user I tried the Mojo yesterday.
> 
> Sounds like a Hugo...very clean and detailed sounding in a very small package
> 
> ...




I think this needs to be clarified. When the MoJo volume reaches the white volume colour it isn't the max. After white it goes in to a finer increment volume control and the volume up (+) button changes colour through the spectrum and the volume down (-) button remains consistent. The reverse is true for minimum volume. I suspect there is more volume output than people realize.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> AndrewH13, this is what I've got for now and it seems to work fine. It's a bit of a joke but I don't have a shorter coaxial cable so, well, yeah.
> 
> I'm using the 3.5mm mono to RCA adaptor that came with the X5 1st gen to connect to the MoJo end. It looks like Moon Audio can make a 3.5mm mono coaxial cable with the appropriate pin configuration that I may look in to. I tried a regular 3.5mm stereo interconnect from the X5 1st gen to the MoJo and it output sound but there was a load of hiss.




At the release event, Chord were kind enough to provide 4 extra cables, but it always seems optical is covered for AK daps and USBs for laptops. I had the same at shops demoing iems and the Hugo in the past, only optical cables available for connection. 

I did think I had found previously, a stereo analogue cable had problems so thanks for confirming. And in the hifi world, 75 ohms is always stated as needed for a digital co-ax cable. 

I have now found a small 3.5 to phono adapter in the garage, so that should be fine joined to the small Fiio lead.

My only negative point I could come up with in my whole TT review was a non-standard co-ax connection needing a convertor


----------



## uzi2

nanoevil said:


> As a Hugo owner / user I tried the Mojo yesterday.
> 
> Sounds like a Hugo...very clean and detailed sounding in a very small package
> 
> ...


 
 I think you'll find that your power output was only 40% as it has a two button arrangement.
 Power output is equal to the Hugo.


----------



## obsidyen

wilderbeast said:


> I've been through many A&K, FiiO, iBasso and Cowon DAPs over the past couple of years. I prefer the sound quality of the iPhone 6 over all of them. There, I said it.
> 
> I do find using the iPhone frustrating for music though. I hate not being able to skip tracks without turning on the screen, and the volume change steps are too big.
> 
> It's a shame the Mojo can't control the iPhone in the same way the AK10 does (play, pause, skip etc.) Can't wait to get hold of mine though - being delivered today.


 
 The new LG V10, which has ESS Sabre dac and amp, has 75 step volume control.


----------



## x RELIC x

andrewh13 said:


> At the release event, Chord were kind enough to provide 4 extra cables, but it always seems optical is covered for AK daps and USBs for laptops. I had the same at shops demoing iems and the Hugo in the past, only optical cables available for connection.
> 
> I did think I had found previously, a stereo analogue cable had problems so thanks for confirming. And in the hifi world, 75 ohms is always stated as needed for a digital co-ax cable.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I think that supplied cables/adaptors is the only misstep with the MoJo. What extra cables did they have for you?


----------



## Rob Watts

Apart from the extra resolution the display has over Hugo, the colours are the same for a given output level for Mojo and Hugo, as they have the same volume code and identical analogue gain. Both have potentially +18 dB digital gain, but Hugo just displays it as white.
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

rob watts said:


> Apart from the extra resolution the display has over Hugo, the colours are the same for a given output level for Mojo and Hugo, as they have the same volume code and identical analogue gain. Both have potentially +18 dB digital gain, but Hugo just displays it as white.
> 
> Rob




Rob, When adjusting the volume beyond the range of red to white where both buttons display the same colour what would you say the extra range is where only one of the volume buttons change colour?


----------



## audionewbi

seeteeyou said:


> There are at least 3 flavors for 3.5-mm coaxial S/PDIF connections - namely TS (2-pole) / TRS (3-pole) / TRRS (4-pole)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I read somewhere that using a 3.5 coaxial (or even the RCA) will not give a true 75 ohm impedance.


----------



## Beolab

Im in a search for a small/medium sized DAC with more grunt, impact / richness in the base than my current too neutral Chord Hugo im using today. Would the Mojo be more suitable for this task or is it just slight warmer better bass impact? 

The Hugo are holding the bass back and get harsh :thumbsdown_tone1::thumbsdown_tone1::thumbsdown_tone1::thumbsdown_tone1:

Any suggestions


----------



## nanoevil

uzi2 said:


> I think you'll find that your power output was only 40% as it has a two button arrangement.
> Power output is equal to the Hugo.


 
 Well that's a relief. Thanks for correcting me...if the power output is the same then I don't have any gripes regarding the mojo then hahaha


----------



## Bengkia369

Is there any plans to release a leather case for the cute Mojo?


----------



## uzi2

nanoevil said:


> Well that's a relief. Thanks for correcting me...if the power output is the same then I don't have any gripes regarding the mojo then hahaha


 

 See Rob's slideshow post
 This should be linked from the OP before it get's too deeply buried in the thread.
_Has Hugo Power output_
_Hugo like sound quality and musicality_


----------



## musicday

For those who have used them both,what's better Onkyo app or USB audio pro?
Looking for the best audiophile app for android to use with Mojo.


----------



## audionewbi

What we need is one of this with tosnlink finish, is it possible?
  

 ALO only has 3.5-3.5 mm
 http://www.aloaudio.com/portable-optical


----------



## x RELIC x

You can find adapters for that to plug in to regular optical jacks.


----------



## NZtechfreak

musicday said:


> For those who have used them both,what's better Onkyo app or USB audio pro?
> Looking for the best audiophile app for android to use with Mojo.




UAPP.


----------



## stevemiddie

nztechfreak said:


> UAPP.


 
  
 +1


----------



## Syracuse

no knotsense said:


> Thanks for the link. I might have to pick up one of those sometime soon.


 
 I just ordered the optical cable from Sys Concept.
  
 The funny thing is I'm not even sure if the sound signature of the Mojo will match my Customart H8Pro.
  
 I tried it with the Hugo, but it was the optical cable in the box and thought the sound signature was a little too warm for my taste.
  
 I normally am not a big believer in audio cables but I hope the Mojo has a slightly more neutral sound signature.
  
 Oh well, I'll find out soon for myself and in worst case scenario I'll sell the optical link.


----------



## pearljam50000

Is it MUCH better(as a DAC/amp) than say...a Geek Out V2?
 Can it compete with desktop DAC's?


----------



## TokenGesture

stevemiddie said:


> There are 2 x Mojo's for sale right now on Amazon.uk
> 
> I've shortened the link:-
> 
> http://goo.gl/nqit8v




And this was the third !


----------



## Mython

uzi2 said:


> See Rob's slideshow post
> This should be linked from the OP before it get's too deeply buried in the thread.
> _Has Hugo Power output_
> _Hugo like sound quality and musicality_


 
  
  
_*Done.*_
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread#post_11992416


----------



## Tony1110

It's an unassuming looking thing, which is good, because I told my girlfriend it cost me £40. Plugged it in half an hour ago and will wait until 10pm tonight before having a listen. Apart from a slight vibration emanating from the unit, there is no evidence that it is actually charging.


----------



## qafro

s7uart said:


> Two words: Want, need!
> 
> Chord you have made an amazing portable product at an unbelievable price! I hope you've forecasted enough stock as I have feeling the MOJO is going to sell like hot cakes.
> You'll probably find that Samsung's Touchwiz OS is the stumbling block here, if you rooted and installed a vanilla Android ROM you should find that it works with an OTG cable.


 
 Does it work with Spotify app un-rooted on Samsung S4?


----------



## Mython

tony1110 said:


> It's an unassuming looking thing, which is good, because I told my girlfriend it cost me £40.


 
  
  
 Ahh, the potential perils of an artfully misplaced zero!


----------



## TokenGesture

I'm utterly confused - what cable do I need to use Mojo with the FiiO X5.1?


----------



## qafro

beemarman said:


> Sure can.


 
 Can Mojo play spotify app on Samsung S4?


----------



## AndrewH13

tokengesture said:


> I'm utterly confused - what cable do I need to use Mojo with the FiiO X5.1?


 
  
 I just tried an iBasso DX90 3.5 to Phono cable with Phono/3.5 adapter and it works well.
  
 My Fiio X5 mk1 (and I assume mkii has the same) came with a 3.5 to FEMALE Phono cable which was great for connecting to tradition hifi co-ax cables into a DAC. But would need a Male to Male 1" adapter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## x RELIC x

tokengesture said:


> I'm utterly confused - what cable do I need to use Mojo with the FiiO X5.1?




You need to use the 3.5mm coaxial male to a 3.5mm coaxial male cable. 

I used the adaptor from the X5 and an ridiculously long RCA coaxial cable to the X5ii with the 3.5mm adaptor that came with it (ps, the X5ii adaptor is a TRRS plug and won't work with the MoJo or X5.1)

Or just buy something like this.


----------



## all999

qafro said:


> Can Mojo play spotify app on Samsung S4?


 
 Check out Fiio L12.


----------



## j633295

As an iPhone 6 user, does anyone know whether it can use Lightning to Micro USB Adapter to connect to Mojo instead of the longer and bulky Lightning to USB Camera Adapter?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Naturally Amazon UK won't ship that here. Much the QP1R, I wonder if I will actually be able to buy this anytime soon. Suppose I could investigate freight forwarders from the UK...


----------



## j633295

Does anyone know how many taps does Mojo handle compared to Hugo and 2Qute?


----------



## Mython

j633295 said:


> Does anyone know how many taps does Mojo handle compared to Hugo and 2Qute?


 
  
  
 Chord have not disclosed that, at this stage.
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/30#post_11992798


----------



## emilsoft

pearljam50000 said:


> Is it MUCH better(as a DAC/amp) than say...a Geek Out V2?
> Can it compete with desktop DAC's?


 
 Compared to my desktop dac Lavry DA11 which is a studio reference converter and is my reference measure, the Mojo is in a similar league - it has a slightly more warm/natural flavour, but doesn't sacrifice detail retrieval. It's incredible what Chord have achieved.


----------



## Tony1110

mython said:


> Ahh, the potential perils of an artfully misplaced zero!




I don't anticipate any problems. The receipt has found a nice home between the pages of Graham Greene's Travels With My Aunt where it's likely to remain undiscovered for a long time. 

But I won't be using the Mojo tonight because I have no cable to connect it to my phone. Will a standard OTG cable work with my S5?


----------



## NZtechfreak

> Will a standard OTG cable work with my S5?


 
  
 Should do I would think.


----------



## emilsoft

tony1110 said:


> It's an unassuming looking thing, which is good, because I told my girlfriend it cost me £40. Plugged it in half an hour ago and will wait until 10pm tonight before having a listen. Apart from a slight vibration emanating from the unit, there is no evidence that it is actually charging.


 
 Haha, I was hiding the Mojo yesterday and my missus spotted it, I had to be creative about how much I paid for it too.. good thing it's unassuming looking


----------



## ChordElectronics

j633295 said:


> As an iPhone 6 user, does anyone know whether it can use Lightning to Micro USB Adapter to connect to Mojo instead of the longer and bulky Lightning to USB Camera Adapter?


 

In order to use Mojo with your iPhone you will need to use the Lightning to USB Camera Adapter (CCK).​  ​ From all of us here at Chord, we hope that you're having a fantastic Friday!​


----------



## JaZZ

j633295 said:


> Does anyone know how many taps does Mojo handle compared to Hugo and 2Qute?


 
  
 The slide show says «Mojo shares Hugo platform FPGA code but with half the power consumption», so I take it it's the same 26'368 taps.


----------



## Raika

I think no taps at all .


----------



## Ike1985

raika said:


> I think no taps at all .


 
  
 Someone tried to explain what taps are and I still dont' get it.  Can someone explain again?


----------



## musicday

Do we care about the number of taps used inside Mojo, or how great this device actually sounds?
This is selling like fish and chips on a Friday evening here in Englad


----------



## TokenGesture

Well, quite. Game Changed indeed


----------



## stevemiddie

musicday said:


> This is selling like fish and chips on a Friday evening here in Englad


 
  
 It's also selling well in England.


----------



## beemarman

qafro said:


> Can Mojo play spotify app on Samsung S4?





Doesn't play Tidal on my S5 so don't think it would work for you. :mad:


----------



## JaZZ

ike1985 said:


> Someone tried to explain what taps are and I still dont' get it. Can someone explain again?


 
  
 As far as I understand it: the number of samples (from a PCM signal) used by the filter algorithm for the reconstruction of the original analogue signal.


----------



## NZtechfreak

beemarman said:


> Doesn't play Tidal on my S5 so don't think it would work for you. :mad:




@beemarman - It will play Tidal if you pipe it into USB Audio Player Pro via Bubble UPnP.


----------



## obsidyen

stevemiddie said:


> It's also selling well in England.


 
 I'm not English but I feel like doing this when I listen to music with English Hi-Fi gear (Chord, Meridian). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fave along with French and Nordic audio gear.


----------



## M-13

This thread is moving so fast. Haha. It's like Audez'e releasing the LCD-4 for $599
  
 Get ready to sell a million of these Chord. Congrats to you guys. First impressions look like a Grand Slam. When you have current Hugo owners saying this thing basically sounds like the Hugo... that's nuts...
  
 My AK100ii is waiting for its partner...
  
 I was thinking... MOJO + Ether-C will be a winner for portable Headphone Heaven
  
 Chord now the only thing left is to make a sexy leather case for the Mojo that has a place for my AK100ii on the back
  
 Layla: "What are you waiting for? Order me a MOJO"

  
  
 AK100ii: "Yeah like seriously, I'm waiting..."


----------



## beemarman

nztechfreak said:


> @beemarman - It will play Tidal if you pipe it into USB Audio Player Pro via Bubble UPnP.






Even when I'm on the move? I normally download all my tracks offline in Tidal and then use it on the way to work. Are you saying I can still listen to my tunes while walking or do I need wireless connection?


----------



## lokyc

Just got my Mojo from Nintronics

Happy Fridays.

Ps. There's a limited supply but they've got a few units left!


----------



## lokyc

beemarman said:


> Even when I'm on the move? I normally download all my tracks offline in Tidal and then use it on the way to work. Are you saying I can still listen to my tunes while walking or do I need wireless connection?




Bubble removed the ability to read streaming service play lists from the July update. Not sure if you could listen to the offline stuff anyway.

I've got an S5 and I suspect it's not gonna work. but may work with Marshmallow. anyways, I'm starting to look at the Lumias.


----------



## Ike1985

Once I get the mojo + dap i'll be done.  I can't keep using my iphone 5 as its limited to 24/48 and I want to experience DSD and higher quality files through the hugo,.


----------



## obsidyen

ike1985 said:


> Once I get the mojo + dap i'll be done.  I can't keep using my iphone 5 as its limited to 24/48 and I want to experience DSD and higher quality files through the hugo,.


 
 If you're OS-agnostic, Sony Xperia Z5 can play all formats including DSD.


----------



## Ike1985

obsidyen said:


> If you're OS-agnostic, Sony Xperia Z5 can play all formats including DSD.


 
  
 Thanks for that, I think I may have a winner and spend way less than I thought.


----------



## NZtechfreak

beemarman said:


> Even when I'm on the move? I normally download all my tracks offline in Tidal and then use it on the way to work. Are you saying I can still listen to my tunes while walking or do I need wireless connection?


 
  
Local playback from the Tidal library should work too, I am downloading an album now to try.
  
 EDIT:
 Ah, I see the earlier post, streaming only now.


----------



## lokyc

nztechfreak said:


> Local playback from the Tidal library should work too, I am downloading an album now to try.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ah, I see the earlier post, streaming only now.


 

 Let me know if the BubbleuPNP trick still work cos I can't get it to.
  
 First impressions. Amazing how close it sounded to my Hugo TT. but I suppose my cans are the limiting factor (B&W P7).
  
 Heard a pair of Oppo P3s just now. Very nice....


----------



## Taxilian

Hi folks,
  
 I've just ordered the Mojo, been wanting a Chord DAC for a while and at £399 I thought I'd be daft not to give it a whirl.
  
 Now I'm expecting to use it as much as a desktop DAC as for portable, likely just charging when not in use. However if I wanted to charge it and have it attached to my laptop I'm assuming I need to hook up two USB - one for data and one for charging - is this correct, or am I having a mad 5 minutes?
  
 I'm also thinking of occasionally taking line out to a tube amp via 3.5mm > RCA, are there any obvious drawbacks from doing this?
  
 Sorry for the potentially noddy questions, I took a quick look through the various threads but didn't see these answered.
  
 Thanks,
 Just.


----------



## pearljam50000

Can the Mojo be an "end game" DAC?


----------



## uzi2

pearljam50000 said:


> Can the Mojo be an "end game" DAC?


 

 Yes... as long as you never allow yourself to listen to anything better.


----------



## TokenGesture

The box says to charge for minimum 10 hours first time, but the manual tells us when the charging light goes out it is fully charged...
  
 4 hours charging later, the light has gone out...
  
 I guess I should keep charging, yeah?


----------



## emilsoft

lokyc said:


> Let me know if the BubbleuPNP trick still work cos I can't get it to.
> 
> First impressions. Amazing how close it sounded to my Hugo TT. but I suppose my cans are the limiting factor (B&W P7).
> 
> Heard a pair of Oppo P3s just now. Very nice....




How did you find the Oppo P3 with the Mojo? I listened to them on oppo dac yesterday and thought the sound was a bit too warm, no sparkle, a little boring.. it didn't sound like a neutral balanced headphone (which is what I prefer), but perhaps it was because of the Oppo dac. Didn't try on the Mojo


----------



## JaZZ

taxilian said:


> I'm also thinking of occasionally taking line out to a tube amp via 3.5mm > RCA, are there any obvious drawbacks from doing this?


 
  
 No – assuming you want tube sound (that's the only drawback that comes to mind).


----------



## emilsoft

taxilian said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've just ordered the Mojo, been wanting a Chord DAC for a while and at £399 I thought I'd be daft not to give it a whirl.
> 
> ...




That's right, you need to plug USB into the USB slot with the battery icon to charge. The other slot is for audio only.
As for line-out desktop use, no problem just ensure you turn it on with line-out enabled. I used it with my active speakers with RCA cables, it's great.


----------



## Raika

ike1985 said:


> Someone tried to explain what taps are and I still dont' get it.  Can someone explain again?


 
 I think mr :Robb Watts will explain to you why taps is very important ?


----------



## lovethatsound

pearljam50000 said:


> Can the Mojo be an "end game" DAC?


That depends on how much money you want 2 spend on dac and how far you want 2 go with sound quality . I'm sure the mojo sound great for £400.I remember when the Hugo came out and how great it sounded,i got 1 and loved it,people said it was as good as The QBD 76.After about a year i got the chance 2 listen 2 a QBD 76 probably,and it was in a totally different league 2 the Hugo in every way,so much so,i brought 1.so really it does depend how far you want 2 go.


----------



## Taxilian

jazz said:


> No – assuming you want tube sound (that's the only drawback that comes to mind).


 
  
 Unfortunately tube rolling is proving to be a tough addiction to quit.
  


emilsoft said:


> That's right, you need to plug USB into the USB slot with the battery icon to charge. The other slot is for audio only.
> As for line-out desktop use, no problem just ensure you turn it on with line-out enabled. I used it with my active speakers with RCA cables, it's great.


 
  
 Thanks for the replies guys, this is a great help!


----------



## lokyc

Heheh, i actually used it with my Galaxy S5. Didn't have time/kit to hook up to Mojo.
  
 But yes, that's Planar Magnetics for you. Very much like electrostatic. There isn't that "wow" factor. I don't think the Mojo will be too different. But its a sound that will last the distance.
  
 You can really get into it. Even on my Galaxy S5, the noise floor is lower. The sound cleaner than my P7s. And its so silky smooth. The forte are the midrange details. The sound stage is full, but not overpowering. Different presentation. But I'm a chillout/downtempo mainly so it works for me. The Audeze LCD3 OTOH was lacklustre. More because the phone didn't have enough juice. Very impressed with the P3s.


----------



## Atjt

OK So I am a hugo owner for six months, my mojo arrived this morning and without any burn in to my humble ears it sounds as good as the hugo in fact I can't hear any difference....... I would buy early before they put the price up like they did with the hugo....  I am using an Iphone 6 cck as source silver dragon usb, Shure se535 with custom ear moulds......in fact because you have more steps on the volume control its even better with sensitive IEM's.... the brightness is still there (I get fatigue with the hugo after about an hour) using my 535. 
  
 Simply stunning for the price


----------



## Ike1985

atjt said:


> OK So I am a hugo owner for six months, my mojo arrived this morning and without any burn in to my humble ears it sounds as good as the hugo in fact I can't hear any difference....... I would buy early before they put the price up like they did with the hugo....  I am using an Iphone 6 cck as source silver dragon usb, Shure se535 with custom ear moulds......in fact because you have more steps on the volume control its even better with sensitive IEM's.... the brightness is still there (I get fatigue with the hugo after about an hour) using my 535.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Wait so they're gonna raise the price? Why would they do that and how high do you think it'll go?


----------



## stevemiddie

ike1985 said:


> atjt said:
> 
> 
> > OK So I am a hugo owner for six months, my mojo arrived this morning and without any burn in to my humble ears it sounds as good as the hugo in fact I can't hear any difference....... I would buy early before they put the price up like they did with the hugo....  I am using an Iphone 6 cck as source silver dragon usb, Shure se535 with custom ear moulds......in fact because you have more steps on the volume control its even better with sensitive IEM's.... the brightness is still there (I get fatigue with the hugo after about an hour) using my 535.
> ...


 
 Nothing has been mentioned about raising the price. 
  
 However, I would happily pay even 450 pounds for this device. As an introductory DAC to ' the masses'  this is an excellent marketing strategy for all of the Chord products.


----------



## cheznous

duncan said:


> Following on re transports, I feel quite bad (knowing how good the QP1R is as a DAP in its own right) that I've relegated it to transport duties, but the mix of QP1R, MoJo and Layla is an absolute monster... Those that say there is no point in having high quality on the road (right this second walking around High Holborn in London, dodging people as I type) and really need to listen to a setup like this.
> 
> I guarantee most of the naysayers would change their minds




Well I already had my Laylas. Just got my Mojo via UPS man and hopefully QP1R tomorrow via Royal Mail. 
The Mojo is so tiny I worried my dog might eat it.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Come on, moon audio,give us some good news regarding batch-1 shipment.


----------



## Raika

Did mojo use battery ?


----------



## MrBucket

stevemiddie said:


> It's also selling well in England.


 
 and hopefully I kicked off the American market to a good start with the first one


----------



## cheznous

mython said:


> Ahh, the potential perils of an artfully misplaced zero!




I told my wife I was off to buy the TT at 2900 pounds. 
When I showed her the Mojo and told her the cost she actually congratulated me on my purchase.


----------



## MrBucket

tokengesture said:


> The box says to charge for minimum 10 hours first time, but the manual tells us when the charging light goes out it is fully charged...
> 
> 4 hours charging later, the light has gone out...
> 
> I guess I should keep charging, yeah?


 
 Yeah mine was pretty much charged out of the box and I got at least 8 hours of use on it last night.


----------



## Atjt

atjt said:


> OK So I am a hugo owner for six months, my mojo arrived this morning and without any burn in to my humble ears it sounds as good as the hugo in fact I can't hear any difference....... I would buy early before they put the price up like they did with the hugo....  I am using an Iphone 6 cck as source silver dragon usb, Shure se535 with custom ear moulds......in fact because you have more steps on the volume control its even better with sensitive IEM's.... the brightness is still there (I get fatigue with the hugo after about an hour) using my 535.
> 
> Simply stunning for the price


 
  


 Wait so they're gonna raise the price? Why would they do that and how high do you think it'll go?
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 No, I'm not saying they will. but on the hugo they had to machine a new case because the first model chassis did not have room for standard rca and spdif plugs....with the new case the price increased by £200....what I'm saying is I can't tell the difference between my hugo at £1400 and the mojo.........so stunning value...


----------



## Atjt

Nice cheznous


----------



## drgajet

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Come on, moon audio,give us some good news regarding batch-1 shipment.




+100


----------



## PhilW

Chord Mojo Review -
  
 http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/blog/?p=1581


----------



## MrBucket

philw said:


> Chord Mojo Review -
> 
> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/blog/?p=1581


 
 Should probably list the different inputs so people don't think they can use only the amp portion of it, and also that it has two outputs and can be put in line level mode with the two volume buttons being held down while powering it on.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

mathi8vadhanan said:


> This works only with Oppo HA-2. It did not work with HUGO. You need something based off WMC-NWH10, like this.


 

 Could you please explain why this should not work with Mojo? Didi you already tried that cable? Other USB DACs (i.e. from Onkyo) working fine too with the Oppo Sony USB cable ( http://world.taobao.com/item/45493617058.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.rxc9GH#detail ).


----------



## PhilW

mrbucket said:


> Should probably list the different inputs so people don't think they can use only the amp portion of it, and also that it has two outputs and can be put in line level mode with the two volume buttons being held down while powering it on.


 

 Cheers, I'll look to add that


----------



## singleended58

j633295 said:


> As an iPhone 6 user, does anyone know whether it can use Lightning to Micro USB Adapter to connect to Mojo instead of the longer and bulky Lightning to USB Camera Adapter?




Moon Audio sells two types one is silver and the other is copper. Or get them from Apple Store!


----------



## spook76

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Come on, moon audio,give us some good news regarding batch-1 shipment.




I agree. I emailed them yesterday to inquire when they expect to start shipping but I still have not received a reply.


----------



## joesmokey

Interested in hearing more impressions compared to HA-2.  I am pretty tempted to jump in blindly on this one.


----------



## Duncan

On day three of playing with the MoJo I think the thing that impresses me the most is the instrument (and general) separation, everything is pinpointed so accurately in the sound space.

Probably aided by the freq-phase of the Layla's (all about the timing!) but definitely do not get the same level out of the Hugo (better synergy I would say rather than better product overall)...

Hasn't stopped impressing me yet!


----------



## beemarman

joesmokey said:


> Interested in hearing more impressions compared to HA-2.  I am pretty tempted to jump in blindly on this one.


 
 Much, much better than the HA-2.  As soon I heard the mojo I sold the HA-2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 HA-2 does look better stacked with a phone than the mojo.


----------



## pearljam50000

Can it connect to active studio monitors? 
Does it have a line out? 
Thanks.


----------



## MrBucket

pearljam50000 said:


> Can it connect to active studio monitors?
> Does it have a line out?
> Thanks.


 
 Hold down the two volume buttons and turn it on and it will go into line level mode.


----------



## Gurdipurdi

I can't remember the last time (or even if)  I wanted to do an impulse buy so badly. At this year's CanJam in Germany the Hugo was the best source for my NT-6. I planned on buying a new DAP (X7, Onkyyo DP-X1). But now I don't really care that much about usability/interface. I just want some Mojo for my X5. Don't even know why I want a single box DAP, cause I'm probably listening 99% of the time at home. I have a feeling this product will be mine soon...


----------



## Mython

pearljam50000 said:


> Can it connect to active studio monitors?
> Does it have a line out?
> Thanks.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

h1f1add1cted said:


> Could you please explain why this should not work with Mojo? Didi you already tried that cable? Other USB DACs (i.e. from Onkyo) working fine too with the Oppo Sony USB cable ( http://world.taobao.com/item/45493617058.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.rxc9GH#detail ).


 
 Yes, I did try that cable from Amazon. For this cable to work with Oppo, they have included a 20K Ohm resistor between pins-4 and 5 on the micro-usb side.
 I remove the resistor and shorted pins-4 and 5, to see if it will work with HUGO. It didn't.
  

  
 For it to work with HUGO, we need the Sony's WMC-NWH10. The above cable, looks like it isn't. 
  
 The cable below, I linked is based of WMC-NWH10 (hence the larger housing and significantly higher price), they've just trimmed the usb female to micro-usb.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

singleended58 said:


> Moon Audio sells two types one is silver and the other is copper. Or get them from Apple Store!


 
 Moon Audio's cables do not have CCK chip in them. Will not work with HUGO/Mojo. They're for devices with MFi chip inside.
  
 These are the one cable solutions, confirmed to work.


lavricables said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720?hash=item28092a20e8:g:rsoAAOSw9r1WCmub
> 
> sorry, guys, temporary out of stock. Will be available soon. Current price is incorrect.
> If anybody is interested, just drop me pm, I'll put you on top of the list


 



seeteeyou said:


> Apple with right-angled connectors on both ends (iOS 9.X verified)
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=44240667193


----------



## Ike1985

duncan said:


> On day three of playing with the MoJo I think the thing that impresses me the most is the instrument (and general) separation, everything is pinpointed so accurately in the sound space.
> 
> Probably aided by the freq-phase of the Layla's (all about the timing!) but definitely do not get the same level out of the Hugo (better synergy I would say rather than better product overall)...
> 
> Hasn't stopped impressing me yet!


 
  
 One of the most standout features of my ADEL A12's is their instrument separation, apparently a result of the adel module.  Wonder if you can have too much of a good thing, if with the hugo + adel the instrument separation will be insane and distracting from the overall experience.  I've heard this said about the QP1R + ADEL.


----------



## Duncan

not at all, it is very engaging, no longer a wall of sound (not that it was, but you hopefully get what I mean)


----------



## OK-Guy

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Yes, I did try that cable from Amazon. For this cable to work with Oppo, they have included a 20K Ohm resistor between pins-4 and 5 on the micro-usb side.
> I remove the resistor and shorted pins-4 and 5, to see if it will work with HUGO. It didn't.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 there have many that's been disappointed trying to connect Walkman's to the Hugo via a single cable WM-Port>mini-USB, to my knowledge none have worked to date (I'm taking 18months)... the cable to the left of the WMC-NWH10 looks like it might work but no-one has confirmed this in the 6-7months its been out.
  
 On the move (shopping etc.) I tend to Bluetooth the ZX2>Hugo, with all the background noise going on pin-point SQ is not high on my list where eye-candy takes preference (male urges & all that). For longer journeys such as train etc. I use the WMC-NWH10+USB>mini-USB cable, at home I use the Walkman-Dock>Hugo which is a absolute boon for streaming, hth...


----------



## proedros

gurdipurdi said:


> I can't remember the last time (or even if)  I wanted to do an impulse buy so badly. At this year's CanJam in Germany the Hugo was the best source for my NT-6. I planned on buying a new DAP (X7, Onkyyo DP-X1). But now I don't really care that much about usability/interface. I just want some Mojo for my X5. Don't even know why I want a single box DAP, cause I'm probably listening 99% of the time at home. *I have a feeling this product will be mine soon... *


 
  
 i give you 48 hours, tops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 buy it - YOLO


----------



## peareye

Somebody earlier today mentioned that the MoJo has a certain brightness that the Hugo has...
  
 Can some other chime in with their opinions on whether they think the Mojo has a bright sound, please....


----------



## Duncan

peareye said:


> Somebody earlier today mentioned that the MoJo has a certain brightness that the Hugo has...
> 
> Can some other chime in with their opinions on whether they think the Mojo has a bright sound, please....


No, that is not to say it is dull, but definitely not as pronounced a treble as that of the Hugo (although that could be a side effect of there being more mids on the MoJo?!)

Haha panic moment, iPhone battery nearly flat, MoJo power light flashing red, only one portable battery with me, guess what is receiving a nice bit of juice!

As such, might well vanish until I get home!!


----------



## gearofwar

I'm very interested in this mojo, would it be better than Schiit Bifrost/valhalla stack?


----------



## OK-Guy

duncan said:


> Haha panic moment, iPhone battery nearly flat, MoJo power light flashing red, only one portable battery with me, guess what is receiving a nice bit of juice!


 
  
 obviously it's your iPhone so you could post... shame on you Sir.


----------



## Tony1110

proedros said:


> i give you 48 hours, tops
> 
> buy it - YOLO




You got one yet?


----------



## Duncan

ok-guy said:


> obviously it's your iPhone so you could post... shame on you Sir.


But what will I post about if the MoJo power goes out on me? :eek:

Not happy, must buy another USB battery so I can avoid this situation happening again!


----------



## Gurdipurdi

proedros said:


> i give you 48 hours, tops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not that soon,  
 I have my biggest expensive ever coming up (a house, YOLO), otherwise it would already be on it's way :-D
 So as much as I am inclined to buy this, it would be very unwise a this point. Be give me month or so.


----------



## proedros

tony1110 said:


> You got one yet?


 
  
 nope , i emptied my PP balance last night for a used UM Miracle (Universal) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wanted to try it out for so long , i had to prioritize 

 but mojo is definitely in my sights , will probably get it once i see some more zx2 users feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 btw , i saw you selling your ZX2 - are you upgrading to another DAP ?


----------



## Mython

duncan said:


> ok-guy said:
> 
> 
> > obviously it's your iPhone so you could post... shame on you Sir.
> ...


 
  
  
 Duncan, I'm not impressed with your attitude -_ shame _on you for considering buying a USB powerpack to charge your Mojo. You should be buying a spare *Mojo*, instead, as it's about the same size as a USB powerpack, anyway!


----------



## J4MES

philw said:


> Chord Mojo Review -
> 
> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/blog/?p=1581




Thanks to Phil my Mojo is on its way to me. Just don't know if it is coming tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Gurdipurdi

Also funny thing, UK import is €30 cheaper than local price (yet to be released).


----------



## drgajet

mython said:


> Duncan, I'm not impressed with your attitude - _shame_ on you for considering buying a USB powerpack to charge your Mojo. You should be buying a spare *Mojo*, instead, as it's about the same size as a USB powerpack, anyway! :etysmile:




Now that's the way to think. One in use and one charging all the time.


----------



## OK-Guy

duncan said:


> But what will I post about if the MoJo power goes out on me?


 
  
 you could always 'come out' and admit your undying love of West Ham United... whilst you ponder that public-announcement, I saw this & thought of you (hope you've got enough juice), enjoy...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ok-guy said:


> obviously it's your iPhone so you could post... shame on you Sir.


 
 While on topic of external batteries, do you know the energy rating of Mojo's battery.
  
 I have the Astro E3, not sure, if I can juice up both 5s and Mojo, back to full charge.


----------



## OK-Guy

mathi8vadhanan said:


> While on topic of external batteries, do you know the energy rating of Mojo's battery.
> 
> I have the Astro E3, not sure, if I can juice up both 5s and Mojo, back to full charge.


 
  
 I don't do technical but I'll find out for you...


----------



## Wilderbeast

That thing when the postman leaves a card saying he tried to deliver a package but he didn't leave it in the porch or behind the bins or with a neighbour and you know it's your new Mojo and you can't go to pick it up until Monday. 
  
 That.


----------



## Mython

wilderbeast said:


> That thing when the postman leaves a card saying he tried to deliver a package but he didn't leave it in the porch or behind the bins or with a neighbour and you know it's your new Mojo and you can't go to pick it up until Monday.
> 
> That.


 
  
 Maybe if the Mojo was 5x as heavy, the postman would have been more motivated to leave it somewhere accessible, rather than returning it to the depot.
  
 Oh well...
  
 I'm sure the wait will be worth it


----------



## Wilderbeast

mython said:


> Maybe if the Mojo was 5x as heavy, the postman would have been more motivated to leave it somewhere accessible, rather than returning it to the depot.
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> I'm sure the wait will be worth it


 

 Probably. Postie leaves _everything_ else with a neighbour. I was hoping it would fit through the letter box. I'm traveling this weekend and wanted to give it a proper run out.
  
 Oh well. Still have the old Hugo I suppose.


----------



## MrBucket

wilderbeast said:


> That thing when the postman leaves a card saying he tried to deliver a package but he didn't leave it in the porch or behind the bins or with a neighbour and you know it's your new Mojo and you can't go to pick it up until Monday.
> 
> That.


 
 No Saturday mail service in the UK?


----------



## drgajet

wilderbeast said:


> That thing when the postman leaves a card saying he tried to deliver a package but he didn't leave it in the porch or behind the bins or with a neighbour and you know it's your new Mojo and you can't go to pick it up until Monday.
> 
> That.




Oh schiit, I'd be p*ssed. Really.


----------



## Wilderbeast

mrbucket said:


> No Saturday mail service in the UK?


 Saturday post alright, but I'm away for the weekend. Gah!


----------



## peareye

duncan said:


> No, that is not to say it is dull, but definitely not as pronounced a treble as that of the Hugo (although that could be a side effect of there being more mids on the MoJo?!)
> 
> Haha panic moment, iPhone battery nearly flat, MoJo power light flashing red, only one portable battery with me, guess what is receiving a nice bit of juice!
> 
> As such, might well vanish until I get home!!


 
 Feeling a bit relieved ...thanks.....mids are more to my liking too.


----------



## MattTCG

Here are my initial nit picks with the mojo:
  
 1. Form factor. The device is small yes. But it's downright awkward to be so small. It doesn't fit well with a phone at all. 
  
 2. Would have been great to make it a little more rectangular and longer and included a 1/4" plug. 
  
 3. Two 1/8" plugs on this device makes no sense to me. 
  
 4. Chord may have overshot the performance on this device.


----------



## jlbrach

I do agree that two 3.5mm plugs doesnt make all that much sense to me,i too would have liked to have seen both 3.5 and 6.3...i also would have liked balanced out but i guess there is only so much you can expect


----------



## emrelights1973

I have beed mojed by custom cable! I trust you guys with my hard earned money, Planning to use it both from Mac and zx2 with shure 535, lcd2, z7 and mdr1a! And if i add one more headphone!! What would you reccomend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OK-Guy

mathi8vadhanan said:


> While on topic of external batteries, do you know the energy rating of Mojo's battery.
> 
> I have the Astro E3, not sure, if I can juice up both 5s and Mojo, back to full charge.


 
  
 unbelievably poor ole Matt is still at The-Pump packing Mojo's for Distributors, such dedication to Customers should be saluted imho, he took the time to answer your question, in reply...
  
_*the power bank will be able to charge both iPhone and Mojo. Mojo needs 5V and a minimum of 1A. I think the Astro E3 has a 10000mAh capacity with 3A output which is enough for both products at the same time and will give 2 or 3 recharges before needing to be plugged in. *_
  
_back to me_... personally speaking, as someone suggested in the thread buying 2 Mojos is the best option for FMJ (full musical joy) on the go...


----------



## pearljam50000

matttcg said:


> Here are my initial nit picks with the mojo:
> 
> 1. Form factor. The device is small yes. But it's downright awkward to be so small. It doesn't fit well with a phone at all.
> 
> ...



What do you mean in number 4?


----------



## spook76

Did anyone hear from Moon Audio since Wednesday in regards to the status of when if ever they are going to receive their Mojos and subsequently send them out to customers?


----------



## MattTCG

pearljam50000 said:


> What do you mean in number 4?


The sound may be a little too good


----------



## OK-Guy

spook76 said:


> Did anyone hear from Moon Audio since Wednesday in regards to the status of when if ever they are going to receive their Mojos and subsequently send them out to customers?


 
  
 think they might be waiting for Matt to finish packing/shipping them...


----------



## OK-Guy

matttcg said:


> The sound may be a little too good


 
  
 nothings too good, spoil yourself rotten...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ok-guy said:


> unbelievably poor ole Matt is still at The-Pump packing Mojo's for Distributors, such dedication to Customers should be saluted imho, he took the time to answer your question, in reply...
> 
> _*the power bank will be able to charge both iPhone and Mojo. Mojo needs 5V and a minimum of 1A. I think the Astro E3 has a 10000mAh capacity with 3A output which is enough for both products at the same time and will give 2 or 3 recharges before needing to be plugged in. *_
> 
> _back to me_... personally speaking, as someone suggested in the thread buying 2 Mojos is the best option for FMJ (full musical joy) on the go...


 
 Thank you, very much. So, it's around 2000 mAh.
  
 Quote:


spook76 said:


> Did anyone hear from Moon Audio since Wednesday in regards to the status of when if ever they are going to receive their Mojos and subsequently send them out to customers?


 
 No, nothing yet. They posted once here to announce that, they've the order page up, then nothing.


----------



## MrBucket

spook76 said:


> Did anyone hear from Moon Audio since Wednesday in regards to the status of when if ever they are going to receive their Mojos and subsequently send them out to customers?


 
 I guess I get to gloat a little here as the first North American customer with a Mojo while everyone else is waiting for theirs 
  
  
 Trust me, the wait will be worth it, I'm still in shock at how good the Mojo is.


----------



## MrBucket

ok-guy said:


> nothings too good, spoil yourself rotten...


 
 I can't imagine how good the Dave must sound if the Mojo is this good.


----------



## x RELIC x

Hey guys, I have the question in to Rob about what new battery tech is in the MoJo. I see they are using Lithium-Polymer (Li-Po) instead of Lithium-ion. This would explain a lot as Li-Po has more storage density and is capable of more raw current output rate (C) than Li-ion, but has usually been more finicky on the safety side of usage. I'm guessing the new battery tech is in the temperature handling as Li-Po has been notorious for not reacting well to heat (experience with high end radio controlled cars and helicopter kits).

I'll let you guys know when I find out more.


----------



## purk

This gotta be the fastest growing thread on headfi but it is deserving so.  Less than 3 days and we are at page 41.  I'm going to continue to let the MOJO run in awhile longer and do some critical listening during the weekend.  So far it has shattered the size/performance barrier for me.  This thing is quite tiny and almost approach the performance of my beloved PHA-3.


----------



## OK-Guy

mrbucket said:


> I can't imagine how good the Dave must sound if the Mojo is this good.


 
  
 Mojo never made my Sister cry, Dave did... emotion is everything...


----------



## Atjt

peareye said:


> Somebody earlier today mentioned that the MoJo has a certain brightness that the Hugo has...
> 
> Can some other chime in with their opinions on whether they think the Mojo has a bright sound, please....


 
 Hi I think its just as bright one of the reasons I thought I would try it as i get fatigue with iems and the hugo.
  
 However on hi res stuff 24/96 on both hugo and mojo i could listen all day


----------



## emilsoft

peareye said:


> Somebody earlier today mentioned that the MoJo has a certain brightness that the Hugo has...
> 
> Can some other chime in with their opinions on whether they think the Mojo has a bright sound, please....


 
 It's not bright. In fact I would say it leans a little on the warm/liquidy side, certainly more so than my Lavry DA11, it's a little more polite where the Lavry has no qualms with biting my head off with bad recordings or lifting one to the moon and back with well recorded material. If I'm being super critical I would say it could use ever so slightly more bite up top for my listening preference, but this is nitpicking - it's absolutely fantastic.
 I found the use of the optical in brings out a little more edge in the high frequencies which is more to my liking, however via usb it has a more smooth/liquidy sound which is nice too depending on what you prefer.


----------



## emilsoft

purk said:


> This gotta be the fastest growing thread on headfi but it is deserving so.  Less than 3 days and we are at page 41.  I'm going to continue to let the MOJO run in awhile longer and do some critical listening during the weekend.  So far it has shattered the size/performance barrier for me.  This thing is quite tiny and almost approach the performance of my beloved PHA-3.


 
 Do you rate the PHA-3 better than the Mojo SQ wise? how would you compare them?


----------



## x RELIC x

purk said:


> This gotta be the fastest growing thread on headfi but it is deserving so.  Less than 3 days and we are at page 41.  I'm going to continue to let the MOJO run in awhile longer and do some critical listening during the weekend.  So far it has shattered the size/performance barrier for me.  This thing is quite tiny and almost approach the performance of my beloved PHA-3.




I've quit my regular job and have become a full time reader of this thread to keep up! :tongue_smile:

I will agree that the performance is simply stunning, regardless of size, but more elating because of it.


----------



## purk

emilsoft said:


> Do you rate the PHA-3 better than the Mojo SQ wise? how would you compare them?


 
 I'll get more into details later but the PHA-3 is a little better at presentation with wider & deeper soundstage.  The MOJO does have "snappier" sound and really make it mates well with the HE-1000 which is a tad laid back IMO.  Then again, the PHA-3 is nearly twice the price of the MOJO and the little MOJO last twice as long and more than half the size of the PHA-3.
  


x relic x said:


> I've quit my regular job and have become a full time reader of this thread to keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's the difference between us.  Still very much try to hang on to it (job).


----------



## x RELIC x

Of course purk I'm not being serious. I do have my own company though so can set days and schedules. The point is that it's great to see how fast this thread is moving, even if it takes a bit to read through it. Good luck with work buddy.


----------



## pearljam50000

Is there any website that ships the Mojo outside the EU and removes the VAT from the price when purchasing from it?


----------



## purk

x relic x said:


> Of course @purk I'm not being serious. I do have my own company though so can set days and schedules. *The point is that it's great to see how fast this thread is moving, even if it takes a bit to read through it.* Good luck with work buddy.


 
  
 Any the MOJO deserves all of it.  I think very highly of it for something this small.  Wonder how far Rob & gang will be able to push the performance given a slightly bigger chassis.


----------



## pedalhead

mrbucket said:


> I can't imagine how good the Dave must sound if the Mojo is this good.


 
  
 Dave does indeed sound incredible.  Best I've heard my HE1000s.
  
 Getting a Mojo in for review in the near future, but all the hype praise on this thread is tempting me to just order one anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Oh, and...yay...1500 posts.  Only took me 10 years!


----------



## mscott58

pedalhead said:


> Dave does indeed sound incredible.  Best I've heard my HE1000s.
> 
> Getting a Mojo in for review in the near future, but all the hype praise on this thread is tempting me to just order one anyway
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats on 1500 Pedal! Now if you only weren't a contributor you'd be a Supremus! Cheers


----------



## OK-Guy

pedalhead said:


> ... but all the hype praise on this thread is tempting me to just order one anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 if Chord wanted to hype Mojo I daresay they would of employed Tony Blair... fact.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Hi - can anyone tell me where I can order Mojo in the U.S? Thanks, pairing it up with Nighthawks. This is such perfect timing. Yessss...

Edit: Nevermind- Moons Audio.


----------



## lokyc

Anyone have any ideas what's the best source for the Mojo that is:
  
 portable
 Supports Tidal offline
 plays all formats
 isn't iOS


----------



## Dash

lokyc said:


> Anyone have any ideas what's the best source for the Mojo that is:
> 
> portable
> Supports Tidal offline
> ...


 
 Surface?


----------



## lokyc

dash said:


> Surface?


 
  
 No Tidal


----------



## SearchOfSub

highfell said:


> I am existing Hugo owner. I feel no angst, annoyance or concerns in case the Mojo's sound is better or really close to Hugo's . But as the Mojo story is unfolding hour by hour - just excitement and interest in how Chord have put together this little marvel.
> 
> Good luck to the new Mojo owners - I may become one of them as well, but I won't be selling its bigger brother.





I highly highly doubt Mojo will sound as good as Hugo for fraction of cost. - it's made from same company nonethless, the same designer. Yes, Chord is a business. I am guessing it will share similar tone of Hugo and that's about it. Everything else should be better on hugo. Bass, extension, soundstage, details etc.
It should sound more intimate than Hugo, as in, smaller in soundstage - but people would be confused since the clocking is so well done on mojo, it actually gives more intimate presentation, when in reality it's shrinking of soundstage. But well implemented filtering is giving illusion of intimacy.


----------



## audionewbi

Can the chord people shine some line, the local distributor cannot give me any specific time frame on when mojo is going to hit the market. He initially thought he should have his stock on the release time now he is telling me custom is keeping the stock and he has no idea when they might be released. 
  
 I just want to know if the Australian market even have stock allocated to them or not, no hard feeling if not I just can rest easier if I know when I am getting my unit than paying for it not known when it will arrive, cheers.


----------



## Duncan

searchofsub said:


> I highly highly doubt Mojo will sound as good as Hugo for fraction of cost. - it's made from same company nonethless, the same designer. Yes, Chord is a business. I am guessing it will share similar tone of Hugo and that's about it. Everything else should be better on hugo. Bass, extension, soundstage, details etc.
> It should sound more intimate than Hugo, as in, smaller in soundstage - but people would be confused since the clocking is so well done on mojo, it actually gives more intimate presentation, when in reality it's shrinking of soundstage. But well implemented filtering is giving illusion of intimacy.


The amp section of the MoJo has been re-worked over that of the Hugo, and sounds quite different, and I can tell you that bass slam, texture and, to these ears, extension definitely tilts the MoJo's direction. general tonality is warmer, so - it isn't like the two items are big brother and little brother fighting to see who can reach the top of the stairs first, morelike cousins, hitting on the same girl in a nightclub, one tall and blond, the other short and muscular ...


----------



## SearchOfSub

duncan said:


> The amp section of the MoJo has been re-worked over that of the Hugo, and sounds quite different, and I can tell you that bass slam, texture and, to these ears, extension definitely tilts the MoJo's direction. general tonality is warmer, so - it isn't like the two items are big brother and little brother fighting to see who can reach the top of the stairs first, morelike cousins, hitting on the same girl in a nightclub, one tall and blond, the other short and muscular ...





I never heard the Mojo yet so it was just a wild guess reading a few posts back of owners of both Hugo and mojo saying they sound similar. But as a business - I think what you are describing makes much more sense. It's a different product in a different line. Kind of of like solid state vs tubes - different sound.
I may be exaggerating but using this example to get point across. I have hugo, so I'll be able to do my own comparisons soon.


----------



## Skyyyeman

searchofsub said:


> I highly highly doubt Mojo will sound as good as Hugo for fraction of cost. - it's made from same company nonethless, the same designer. They are a business.


 
  
 Understood, but actually, yesterday at Stereo Exchange, I felt, as did another member who's posted on this thread, that the Mojo was the equal of the Hugo. We were using an AK240 as a source and the new Audeze LCD-4 headphones.
  
 The Chord rep had the both the Mojo and Hugo and we were able to connect and disconnect the various cables to do a side by side comparison of the Mojo and the Hugo. 
  
 I will say that during one of the trials I felt that the Mojo was just a bit shy of being the full equal of the Hugo, but then in another listen it seemed just about the same. Granted this was a short test in a somewhat noisy environment. But if after extensive comparative listening in the future it turns out that the Mojo is not considered the full equal of the Hugo, I would expect any differences to be minor. Yes, the Mojo is the real deal and is quite amazing.  
  
 I'll also mention that using the AK240 with the Mojo and LCD-4 headphones produced a nice improvement versus using just the AK240 (without the Mojo) and the LCD-4.  But I'll note that the LCD-4 is not a sensitive headphone, requiring maximum output of the AK240 (while my LCD-X,for example, only requires a bit more than two-thirds output).  It's entirely possible that with more sensitive headphones there may not be a difference between the AK240 and the Mojo.  For example, I used my Shure SE846 IEMs with the AK240 alone and then AK240 plus Mojo and didn't hear any difference in my short listen.


----------



## x RELIC x

Chord has said a few times, and in their marketing material as well, that the MoJo has Hugo _like_ sound. Does that mean 'same as' or 'similar to'? That's up to users to report I guess but they obviously have a business plan that they are happy to follow through on. I do know they are VERY proud of the MoJo.


----------



## SearchOfSub

duncan said:


> The amp section of the MoJo has been re-worked over that of the Hugo, and sounds quite different, and I can tell you that bass slam, texture and, to these ears, extension definitely tilts the MoJo's direction. general tonality is warmer, so - it isn't like the two items are big brother and little brother fighting to see who can reach the top of the stairs first, morelike cousins, hitting on the same girl in a nightclub, one tall and blond, the other short and muscular ...





Another owner of both Hugo and Mojo also said midrange is much more present and full. I can only guess in comparison to speakers, the Mojo is a good dome tweeter vs. Hugo - a RAAL tweeter sound.

With more presence, it's inevitable transparency, air is compromised. Not that anything is wrong with dome tweeters, I just hope it's a custom made dome tweeter like the one used in Dynaudio C1 signatures which is well balanced between presence and transparency. I guess I will just have to wait to hear it for myself.


----------



## OK-Guy

audionewbi said:


> Can the chord people shine some line, the local distributor cannot give me any specific time frame on when mojo is going to hit the market. He initially thought he should have his stock on the release time now he is telling me custom is keeping the stock and he has no idea when they might be released.
> 
> I just want to know if the Australian market even have stock allocated to them or not, no hard feeling if not I just can rest easier if I know when I am getting my unit than paying for it not known when it will arrive, cheers.


 
  
 I'll find out for you mate, could be Monday now before I get an answer... btw looks like a easy quarter-final for your mob on Sunday...


----------



## lokyc

Ok, let's just clarify one thing. When posters put here is a difference in soundstage, bass/MR etc, we're talking of very marginal differences. We're trying to split hairs here.
  
 I'm comparing it to the Hugo TT, and I can say its very close. There is just a little extra extension and weight to the bass from the TT.
  
 Perhaps more demanding cans will reveal greater differences. RW did mention omething about lowering noise floor at the epense of bass/treble response. The result is a comparatively warmer sound compared to the Hugo.
  
 I too wonder where the original Hugo fits in. But my dealer pointed ou the things which I have forgotten. The Hugo has selective crossfeed and selectable inputs. But the most important thing the Hugo have, is a desktop capable preamp section.


----------



## Duncan

For clarity / the record, ALL of my opinions are based on using the JH Layla, which is a seriously fussy IEM with its crossover network, 12 drivers etc. etc. so, this may well be why I'm noticing quite a pronounced difference in tonality between the two devices?!


----------



## audionewbi

ok-guy said:


> I'll find out for you mate, could be Monday now before I get an answer... btw looks like a easy quarter-final for your mob on Sunday...


crossing fingers........


Thank for you your help, no rush


----------



## uzi2

lokyc said:


> I too wonder where the original Hugo fits in. But my dealer pointed ou the things which I have forgotten. The Hugo has selective crossfeed and selectable inputs. But the most important thing the Hugo have, is a desktop capable preamp section.


 
 Rob has said that the power output is the same as Hugo.
 There is no separate amp section with the Hugo or Mojo, so they are equally capable as desktop preamp.
 The Hugo does have RCA outpus to make the connections simpler, but they are equal to the the headphone outputs.


----------



## Uncle E1

uzi2 said:


> Rob has said that the power output is the same as Hugo.
> There is no separate amp section with the Hugo or Mojo, so they are equally capable as desktop preamp.
> The Hugo does have RCA outpus to make the connections simpler, but they are equal to the the headphone outputs.


 
  
 until someone can measure it ... volume may be the same, what about current


----------



## raypin

mmm.......just a caution to the chorus of praise: the Mojo may be the equal (debatable) or close to  but still inferior to the Chord Hugo (also debatable) , but what is missing is PERSPECTIVE. The Chord Hugo is a much older product than the Mojo. So, any impression putting the Mojo alongside the Hugo, in terms of SQ,  is TEMPORARY, i.e., until Chord launches the NEXT version of the Chord Hugo. By that time, I fully expect Mojo owners to feel the strong urge to upgrade to Chord Hugo 2.0. lol!
  
 Similarly, when the much-cheaper-than-HE-1000   Edition X is finally released, many will be saying the same thing. It will ignite a debate between current HE1K owners and soon-to-be Ed X owners.


----------



## Duncan

FWIW, I put the two on different paths (as alluding to in my past analogy) - the MoJo is pocket friendly, and feisty, the Hugo is backpack friendly, and refined - personally, for my own on the go life, I can tell now that what I was missing in the Hugo is there on the MoJo, the same will equally be true for some others, and - completely the opposite with others further still - part of what keeps this hobby entertaining


----------



## mscott58

Hey gang - Think it's worth starting another thread - _"Best portable source for the Chord Mojo"_? 
  
 Cheers


----------



## tin427

Any reason why there are two headphone jacks?
 maybe balanced signal under secret condition
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## jlbrach

The differences between high end DAPS is more subjective than anything else nowadays....I have the schiit Yiggy at home and have been using my Hugo on the go when on trips etc and IMHO the Yiggy is better but it is a marginal difference....my guess is the Hugo will remain marginally better than the Mojo but i may be wrong...as for the HE1000 and the new HE-X coming out I would guess the difference between the 2 will be greater....all i know is the HE1000 is the best can i have ever heard and i have heard most of the high end cans.....


----------



## raypin

tin427 said:


> Any reason why there are two headphone jacks?
> maybe balanced signal under secret condition
> 
> 
> ...


 
 mmm......no. I think it is just a nifty product feature to enable Mojo owners to share music. Think of it as being more sociable. Also, it makes A/B comparison of headphones/earphones  so much more convenient. Nothing new: all the Chords have it.


----------



## audionewbi

I get a far better results when I listen to hugo using headphones, I think maybe is going to me more iem oriented? 

The picture of ultimate ears reference monitor pairs with mojo is so tempting.


----------



## Rob Watts

uncle e1 said:


> until someone can measure it ... volume may be the same, what about current


 

 The earlier prototypes had less current than Hugo - 0.2A RMS. But last Feb we were with Nelson (Malaysian distributor) and I showed him the prototype. He brought some headphones, and we compared it to Hugo - and it was bad, a lot of clipping from Mojo, none from Hugo. It so happened (luckily) Nelson gave us possibly the only 8 ohm headphones on the market Final Audio Pandora.
  
 So I upgraded the current to match Hugo, its the same 0.5A RMS. To do this I used 6 small OP transistors in parallel as size would not permit use of the large devices I use in Hugo.
  
 Mojo development had some weird fortuitous events - the first time we showed the prototype happened to use the only 8 ohm headphones that would show problems - and the day we were deciding on the design Xilinx emailed me with a new FPGA that would enable Hugo performance but with the needed power, and happened to be in production just in time for Mojo.


----------



## NZtechfreak

So, does it sound great with the Pandora Hope VI now, after that fortuitous meeting? It's one of the headphones I'm likely to pair with the Mojo.


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes its fine now. It was a simple problem of not enough current.
  
 Rob


----------



## NZtechfreak

rob watts said:


> Yes its fine now. It was a simple problem of not enough current.
> 
> Rob




I always make sure to keep a very low impedance set of cans/IEMs around to check for current-related clipping, good catch!

(usually that's with smartphone headphone outputs, which sometimes fail spectacularly there)


----------



## WCDchee

x relic x said:


> Hey guys, I have the question in to Rob about what new battery tech is in the MoJo. I see they are using Lithium-Polymer (Li-Po) instead of Lithium-ion. This would explain a lot as Li-Po has more storage density and is capable of more raw current output rate (C) than Li-ion, but has usually been more finicky on the safety side of usage. I'm guessing the new battery tech is in the temperature handling as Li-Po has been notorious for not reacting well to heat (experience with high end radio controlled cars and helicopter kits).
> 
> I'll let you guys know when I find out more.




Unless I'm mistaken, LiPo is simply a type of lithium ion battery  if I remember correctly it is the most commonly used type of lithium ion battery


----------



## x RELIC x

wcdchee said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, LiPo is simply a type of lithium ion battery  if I remember correctly it is the most commonly used type of lithium ion battery




Sorry friend but they are different. It's a common mistake to generalize the two.

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/is_lithium_ion_the_ideal_battery

I was backwards in my post though concerning power density. Oops.

Think of Li-ion as a porous material soaked in an electrolyte. Li-po is made from a solid plastic like dry material battery.



> _"The lithium-polymer differentiates itself from conventional battery systems in the type of electrolyte used. The original design, dating back to the 1970s, uses a dry solid polymer electrolyte. This electrolyte resembles a plastic-like film that does not conduct electricity but allows ions exchange (electrically charged atoms or groups of atoms). The polymer electrolyte replaces the traditional porous separator, which is soaked with electrolyte.
> 
> *The dry polymer design offers simplifications with respect to fabrication, ruggedness, safety and thin-profile geometry. With a cell thickness measuring as little as one millimeter (0.039 inches), equipment designers are left to their own imagination in terms of form, shape and size*. "_


----------



## NZtechfreak

Wish all these battery containing devices had fast charging like phones and the HA-2. Please take note for the next generation


----------



## sandalaudio

Is Mojo as good as other Chords DACs when used as a fixed line level DAC?
  
 I want to upgrade from the good old QuteHD, and I'm wondering whether the 2Qute is still better than Mojo for line level purposes.
  
 Mojo is handy as a headphone amp too, so it's more practical than buying a 2Qute. I would like to hear what people think.


----------



## deuter

Here's a food for thought, I have a zx1 and am planning to use mojo when mine arrives.

Should I sell the zx1 and get a small smart phone that will gave sd card slot and is capable of accepting 128 GB cards.

It might be cheaper and better fit.
I cannot use my current one plus one as is only 64 GB and had photos and rest files so no room for music.

What do you think guys.


----------



## audionewbi

deuter said:


> Here's a food for thought, I have a zx1 and am planning to use mojo when mine arrives.
> 
> Should I sell the zx1 and get a small smart phone that will gave sd card slot and is capable of accepting 128 GB cards.
> 
> ...


 
 I will sale the zx-1 and wait for the dongle for the mojo which has SD and wifi. From the looks of it any phone with wifi connection can act like a remote control for mojo which will be essentially a DAP which possibly function with some offical chord app.


----------



## OK-Guy

mscott58 said:


> Hey gang - Think it's worth starting another thread - _"Best portable source for the Chord Mojo"_?
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 as I was explaining to 'Huckleberry the Cat' the other day, the best portable-source for the Mojo is your paws (feet for humanoids)... the source really isn't that important as Mojo was designed for phones, hth...


----------



## Wilderbeast

audionewbi said:


> I will sale the zx-1 and wait for the *dongle for the mojo which has SD and wifi. From the looks of it any phone with wifi connection can act like a remote control for mojo which will be essentially a DAP which possibly function with some offical chord app. *


 

 Would love to see this realised. SQ of the Mojo and UI of an iPhone, without having to use the hideous CCK.


----------



## OK-Guy

rob watts said:


> Yes its fine now. It was a simple problem of not enough current.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 plenty of 'current' in the Welsh team which should see them power to victory over the Boks...


----------



## highfell

uzi2 said:


> See Rob's slideshow post
> This should be linked from the OP before it get's too deeply buried in the thread.
> _Has Hugo Power output_
> _Hugo like sound quality and musicality_




AND just as importantly :

Mojo shares Hugo FPGA code


----------



## audionewbi

Remember the hint is the new FPGA is able to do what the older Spartan 6 might not be able to do so. As important as specs are in this particular case I like to know the least I can as long as I can so I let my ears and my music judge.
  
 As much as I love to read the commentary behind the genius who has made mojo available I like to read about it later.


----------



## gavinfabl

musicday said:


> For those who have used them both,what's better Onkyo app or USB audio pro?
> Looking for the best audiophile app for android to use with Mojo.




USB Audio PP.


----------



## nmatheis

wilderbeast said:


> audionewbi said:
> 
> 
> > I will sale the zx-1 and wait for the *dongle for the mojo which has SD and wifi. From the looks of it any phone with wifi connection can act like a remote control for mojo which will be essentially a DAP which possibly function with some offical chord app. *
> ...




I'm in!


----------



## audionewbi

nmatheis said:


> I'm in!


 
 Please dont hate me if this was not going to be the case. I am just speculating at this stage.


----------



## jelt2359

How's this different from Bluetooth?


----------



## audionewbi

jelt2359 said:


> How's this different from Bluetooth?


 
 More bandwidth I assume promotes a more stable connection.


----------



## audionewbi

Okay I am going to attempt to start a new movement, a headphone that is tuned by the ears which created the chord hugo. I know Rob likes the AudioQuest NightHawk but i am still wondering if future entails a headphone production, to me it is only a natural transition, and quiet possibly a lot more possible to do than the DAP concept.


----------



## Heartsmart

Sorry! I have not followed the thread. Is CCK the only way to connect the iPod touch with Mojo? I'm really against the cables between devices. it removes some of the idea of ​​portable solution for me. Possibly if its just one cable between the units, but not more in the chain. Perhaps it is time to leave iOS if it is easier with Android.

It is truly an exciting time right now. So many new devices at once. One of my dilemma is that I love IDSD Micro 3D function. something that I would really like to have in the next unit I purchase.


----------



## audionewbi

heartsmart said:


> Sorry! I have not followed the thread. Is CCK the only way to connect the iPod touch with Mojo? I'm really against the cables between devices. it removes some of the idea of ​​portable solution for me. Possibly if its just one cable between the units, but not more in the chain. Perhaps it is time to leave iOS if it is easier with Android.
> 
> It is truly an exciting time right now. So many new devices at once. One of my dilemma is that I love IDSD Micro 3D function. something that I would really like to have in the next unit I purchase.


 
 Yes for now that is the only solution.


----------



## Wilderbeast

Sweet. Managed to pick it up for my journey.


----------



## TokenGesture

First impressions of Mojo - clean, clear, highly detailed, but where's the bass? I'm quite relieved to say I think the Hugo is comfortably better than its new little brother.  Early days though.
  
  - Coax out of Fiio X5 noticeably smoother and warmer than USB out of iphone6
 - With the new DT1770 (highly recommended) the Mojo loses the impactful bass and lower mids that make this phone sound so good out the Oppo HA2 and the Hugo


----------



## audionewbi

tokengesture said:


> First impressions of Mojo - clean, clear, highly detailed, but where's the bass? I'm quite relieved to say I think the Hugo is comfortably better than its new little brother.  Early days though.


 
 Please share the setup you used.


----------



## beemarman

tokengesture said:


> First impressions of Mojo - clean, clear, highly detailed, but where's the bass? I'm quite relieved to say I think the Hugo is comfortably better than its new little brother.  Early days though.


 
  
 It has tons of bass. Sold my Hugo as I prefered the little mojo better.


----------



## Wilderbeast

jelt2359 said:


> How's this different from Bluetooth?




Music would come directly from an SD card. Much better SQ than Bluetooth. Control of UI would be over wifi (or Bluetooth). Assuming I understand the concept correctly!


----------



## Duncan

beemarman said:


> It has tons of bass. Sold my Hugo as I prefered the little mojo better.


Agreed, definitely something amiss with the previous posters statement or setup.


----------



## audionewbi

duncan said:


> Agreed, definitely something amiss with the previous posters statement or setup.


 
 Duncan have you experimented with the Vorzuge Pure II+ in the mix using mojo yet?
  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TokenGesture

Hi - edited my post to say Fiio X5/iphone6 and Dt1770. Maybe its a synergy thing.  But I know what I'm hearing.


----------



## justrest

I ordered Mojo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Can someone can compare with Vorzüge PureII+ vs Mojo?


----------



## deuter

audionewbi said:


> I will sale the zx-1 and wait for the dongle for the mojo which has SD and wifi. From the looks of it any phone with wifi connection can act like a remote control for mojo which will be essentially a DAP which possibly function with some offical chord app.




Right, that woupd be ideal.

I will hold to the zx1 for now


----------



## Mcklemme

Has anyone compared the Mojo and the Fostex HP-P1? I am very curious about any impressions.

I am considering an upgrade but the Mojo has a few minor things that bothers me:
- the need to use the CCK
- that you can't turn the lights completely off. In a dark room it takes very little light to light up the whole place

Apart from that I am very tempted! Sounds like a perfect companion to my iPhone and all my headphones


----------



## vrapan

justrest said:


> I ordered Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have the pure II + but i do not have a mojo though I am tempted! if anyone is interested on a temp swap to compare let me know!


----------



## beemarman

mcklemme said:


> Has anyone compared the Mojo and the Fostex HP-P1? I am very curious about any impressions.
> 
> I am considering an upgrade but the Mojo has a few minor things that bothers me:
> - the need to use the CCK
> ...




The lights can be dimmed.


----------



## lokyc

The challenge is to output stored offline content from paired services. From moonaudio's sneak preview, the wifi dongle is essentially acting as a DLNA client. At best it may embed the streaming client and allow us to use the phone as a control point like the OpenHome format used by Linn. You can use Bubble to control it but still doesn't resolve the problem of offline storage.
  
 The apps themselves so far do not have a function to choose specific local renders, else would have been able to output to USBAPP.
  
 My best hope is Tidal making an app for Windows Phone 10. Else it would be an iPod Touch for me. <sigh>


----------



## jellofund

nztechfreak said:


> So, does it sound great with the Pandora Hope VI now, after that fortuitous meeting? It's one of the headphones I'm likely to pair with the Mojo.


 
  
 Same headphone as me so pleased to learn that all is good now.
  
 Should receive my Mojo on Monday. Going away for a few days on Tues morning but assuming it's charged up in time I can hopefully PM you some brief thoughts on the pairing vs my current set up (PC> Musical Fidelity V90-DAC > ifi iCAN) if you like? May throw in my Z2 into the mix whilst away if I can get Tidal streaming working.
  
 I have no doubts about the ability of the Mojo but some folk suggesting it is a bit bright sounding (appreciate others say it's not) has me a bit twitchy as I feel the Pandora has the tendency to get a bit strident with amps that are a touch on the bright side.
  
 I'll likely be using it in mostly in a desktop setting (hopefully replacing the above set up) so do also wonder if the regime of charging / cable swapping will start to feel like a bit of a chore. So going to hold onto my current gear until I decide which works best for me....winner stays on, loser goes to a new home.
  
 Despite those reservations I still feel the Mojo has at least to be tried. Otherwise I'd always be wondering 'what if?'


----------



## beemarman

Getting some terrible interference when paired with my iPhone when using 4g. Anyone else experiencing same issue?


----------



## Bengkia369

Only end of October I will receive my Mojo.
I'm going to use my ak240 as a transport to Mojo's direct lineout to Cypher Labs Trio amp. 
How do u guys think of my combo, ok?
Most probably be using Grado PS500 with it.


----------



## Antihippy

Wait, did I read correctly that there will be a wifi accessory that will let you stream from a smartphone?


----------



## piercer

My mojo is currently turned off and charging for the first time. It is making some seriously odd noises - like a random chirping anybody else experience this?


----------



## pearljam50000

Has anyone tried the Mojo as a DAC only?


----------



## OK-Guy

tokengesture said:


> First impressions of Mojo - clean, clear, highly detailed, but where's the bass? I'm quite relieved to say I think the Hugo is comfortably better than its new little brother.  Early days though.
> 
> - Coax out of Fiio X5 noticeably smoother and warmer than USB out of iphone6
> - With the new DT1770 (highly recommended) the Mojo loses the impactful bass and lower mids that make this phone sound so good out the Oppo HA2 and the Hugo


 
  
 you'll have some decent headphones at the end of next week, that should help some...


----------



## uzi2

pearljam50000 said:


> Has anyone tried the Mojo as a DAC only?


 

 The Dac and amp are integral, just like the Hugo. It is a DAC/Amp, that is the only way it can be used. You can set a fixed level for LO purposes, but there is no separate amp to bypass.


----------



## zniper2984

only 3days after these thread bn open and already at 46 page

Any one tried mojo with qls360?


----------



## piercer

tokengesture said:


> First impressions of Mojo - clean, clear, highly detailed, but where's the bass? I'm quite relieved to say I think the Hugo is comfortably better than its new little brother.  Early days though.
> 
> - Coax out of Fiio X5 noticeably smoother and warmer than USB out of iphone6
> - With the new DT1770 (highly recommended) the Mojo loses the impactful bass and lower mids that make this phone sound so good out the Oppo HA2 and the Hugo


 
  
 Yes - I agree. It's quite an amazing DAC for the price, but it definitely lacks some bottom end weight.


----------



## emilsoft

The Mojo is not bright, it's a bit on the warm side.. ultimately depends on headphone coupling of course. I tested it with my Focal Spirit Pros and Ortofon EQ5 IEMs which are rated as quite revealing/neutral and the sound was warmish, with a lot of deep, controlled and sexy bass. I compared it with Ifi iDSD Nano, Lavry DA11, and Genelec 8330 DSP monitors (which are tuned for a very flat response in my room using DSP), I can tell you the baby Mojo is not bass shy, it can shatter eardrums.
 The high frequencies are very natural, I played some (not so well mastered) AC/DC songs that can be shrill but with the Mojo and it was a pleasant experience, in fact whatever you play, the Mojo adds bit of fairy dust on the high frequencies to never sound shrill with bad recordings, but it still keeps great detail retrieval in my humble opinion. Ideally I would prefer a bit more bite up top to make it more neutral, but it's very close as it is.


----------



## lextek

This is some exciting stuff. I haven't had the urge buy something on an impulse for awhile. Just want to make sure it works fine with Tidal and Apple products (Lightning connectors/CCK).


----------



## pjw241142

My goodness what a frenetic thread! 

Anyway, ordered Mojo fron Custom Cable Thursday, received at work yesterday. The normal impressive service!

Charging today, listening tomorrow. I love my Hugo. If it makes an iPhone sound good, all I can say is well done Chord!


----------



## all999

piercer said:


> Yes - I agree. It's quite an amazing DAC for the price, but it definitely lacks some bottom end weight.


 
 Disagree, if it lacks bottom end, than It's not amazing.


----------



## TokenGesture

Hey I ain't doing too bad for HPs 

Moved on to the Oppo PM3 - a much better combination. No lack of bass here! Peter Gabriel 4 in 24/96 sounding primal


----------



## TokenGesture

Mobile joy


----------



## piercer

emilsoft said:


> The Mojo is not bright, it's a bit on the warm side.. ultimately depends on headphone coupling of course. I tested it with my Focal Spirit Pros and Ortofon EQ5 IEMs which are rated as quite revealing/neutral and the sound was warmish, with a lot of deep, controlled and sexy bass. I compared it with Ifi iDSD Nano, Lavry DA11, and Genelec 8330 DSP monitors (which are tuned for a very flat response in my room using DSP), I can tell you the baby Mojo is not bass shy, it can shatter eardrums.
> The high frequencies are very natural, I played some (not so well mastered) AC/DC songs that can be shrill but with the Mojo and it was a pleasant experience, in fact whatever you play, the Mojo adds bit of fairy dust on the high frequencies to never sound shrill with bad recordings, but it still keeps great detail retrieval in my humble opinion. Ideally I would prefer a bit more bite up top to make it more neutral, but it's very close as it is.


 
  
 I have been switching between listening to an AK380 (yes, way more expensive, I know) and a Chord Mojo (source galaxy S6) and I can categorically state that there is a whole section of bottom end bass that is not rendered by the Mojo that is by the AK380.
  
 Also, I find that the top-end rendering of the AK380 has more information in it, but we are really not comparing like with like. Although it does make you realise what a good job Astell & Kern did given that the AK380 is not much larger than the Mojo - but they do charge you way way way more for it.
  
 That does not mean that the Mojo is bad - in fact for the money it's down right incredible, just a bit lacking in bottom end grunt and high-end detail.


----------



## piercer

all999 said:


> Disagree, if it lacks bottom end, than It's not amazing.


 
  
 Really - really? No, its about balance and the sound of the Mojo is amazing given its size and price.


----------



## emilsoft

piercer said:


> I have been switching between listening to an AK380 (yes, way more expensive, I know) and a Chord Mojo (source galaxy S6) and I can categorically state that there is a whole section of bottom end bass that is not rendered by the Mojo that is by the AK380.
> 
> Also, I find that the top-end rendering of the AK380 has more information in it, but we are really not comparing like with like. Although it does make you realise what a good job Astell & Kern did given that the AK380 is not much larger than the Mojo - but they do charge you way way way more for it.
> 
> That does not mean that the Mojo is bad - in fact for the money it's down right incredible, just a bit lacking in bottom end grunt and high-end detail.


 
 That's a fair point - i'm intrigued about the AK380 now, it does cost 5x the Mojo though so I won't dare go near it 
 I guess it might depend on the headphones also, some might not play nice with the Mojo..


----------



## h1f1add1cted

tokengesture said:


> Mobile joy


 
  
 Do you use a regular 3,5mm to 3,5mm stereo cable? Could you please share details about the used cable thanks.


----------



## audionewbi

piercer said:


> I have been switching between listening to an AK380 (yes, way more expensive, I know) and a Chord Mojo (source galaxy S6) and I can categorically state that there is a whole section of bottom end bass that is not rendered by the Mojo that is by the AK380.
> 
> Also, I find that the top-end rendering of the AK380 has more information in it, but we are really not comparing like with like. Although it does make you realise what a good job Astell & Kern did given that the AK380 is not much larger than the Mojo - but they do charge you way way way more for it.
> 
> That does not mean that the Mojo is bad - in fact for the money it's down right incredible, just a bit lacking in bottom end grunt and high-end detail.



As much as I like ak380 but as many agree it is a somewhat u shape device, not quite neutral as lotoo paw gold or as resolving as hugo.

AK380 is sure fun to listen too and this gives me more hope to mojo. I don't want mojo to be overly colored.


----------



## DanBa

piercer said:


> I have been switching between listening to an AK380 (yes, way more expensive, I know) and a Chord Mojo (source galaxy S6) and I can categorically state that there is a whole section of bottom end bass that is not rendered by the Mojo that is by the AK380.
> 
> Also, I find that the top-end rendering of the AK380 has more information in it, but we are really not comparing like with like. Although it does make you realise what a good job Astell & Kern did given that the AK380 is not much larger than the Mojo - but they do charge you way way way more for it.
> 
> That does not mean that the Mojo is bad - in fact for the money it's down right incredible, just a bit lacking in bottom end grunt and high-end detail.


 
  
 Which music player running on Galaxy S6 do you use?
  
 Thanks


----------



## all999

piercer said:


> I have been switching between listening to an AK380 (yes, way more expensive, I know) and a Chord Mojo (source galaxy S6)


 
  
 Could You try to use some streaming service like Tidal or Spotify? Does they work properly on S6?


----------



## soundblast75

Sounding as good as it looks


----------



## beemarman

Nope. Tidal does not work with 





all999 said:


> Could You try to use some streaming service like Tidal or Spotify? Does they work properly on S6?




Nope does not work with Tidal with Samsung S5 with lollipop so don't think it would work with S6.


----------



## all999

beemarman said:


> Nope. Tidal does not work with
> Nope does not work with Tidal with Samsung S5 with lollipop so don't think it would work with S6.


 
 Thanks, is there any list of supported devices? Cause Chord Electronics site says: "It works with your iPhone, Android or Windows phone."
  
"Android tablets and phones that conform to the OTG standard." As far as I know S5 and S6 does support OTG.


----------



## audionewbi

soundblast75 said:


> Sounding as good as it looks


can you please test dsd playback, does it do DoP?


----------



## OK-Guy

piercer said:


> I have been switching between listening to an AK380 (yes, way more expensive, I know) and a Chord Mojo (source galaxy S6) and I can categorically state that there is a whole section of bottom end bass that is not rendered by the Mojo that is by the AK380.


 
  
 don't you have a connection to A&K UK's distributor?


----------



## soundblast75

audionewbi said:


> can you please test dsd playback, does it do DoP?




Im afraid im not a dsd believer, but I might have a file or two on my other dap.


----------



## aoqw76

pjw241142 said:


> Anyway, ordered Mojo fron Custom Cable Thursday, received at work yesterday. The normal impressive service!


 
 Ordered from custom cable on Wednesday evening, still waiting. No reply to my query ref possible shipping date.


----------



## KT66

Would love to hear from any Windows Phone users who have got the Mojo to work
  
 if so this is the worlds first USB dac that works with them


----------



## jimbojangles

aoqw76 said:


> Ordered from custom cable on Wednesday evening, still waiting. No reply to my query ref possible shipping date.


Spoke to Custom Cable on the telephone yesterday, 2nd delivery of Mojo's expected this coming Wednesday


----------



## OK-Guy

kt66 said:


> Would love to hear from any Windows Phone users who have got the Mojo to work
> 
> if so this is the worlds first USB dac that works with them


 
  
 it's been designed for phones in the first instance mate...


----------



## allanluo

how does the mojo's sound compare to that of the zx-100?


----------



## Duncan

ok-guy said:


> it's been designed for phones in the first instance mate...


Windows Phone is a VERY closed environment, and I don't recall seeing any USB supporting apps on the windows store when I had my Lumia 930


----------



## OK-Guy

allanluo said:


> how does the mojo's sound compare to that of the zx-100?


 
  
 the Hugo outclasses the ZX2, that might be a guide...


----------



## beemarman

all999 said:


> Thanks, is there any list of supported devices? Cause Chord Electronics site says: [COLOR=000000]"It works with your iPhone, Android or Windows phone."[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You need an app like the Onkyo Hp to output to the mojo either on android or idevices. No Tidal on android but works on idevices using the CCK cable.


----------



## OK-Guy

duncan said:


> Windows Phone is a VERY closed environment, and I don't recall seeing any USB supporting apps on the windows store when I had my Lumia 930


 
  
 I should have a answer re-Windows 10 soon, hth...


----------



## AndrewOld

rob watts said:


> ..
> Mojo development had some weird fortuitous events - the first time we showed the prototype happened to use the only 8 ohm headphones that would show problems - and the day we were deciding on the design Xilinx emailed me with a new FPGA that would enable Hugo performance but with the needed power, and happened to be in production just in time for Mojo.




Hi Rob! So does the new FPGA mean the Mojo has the same number of taps as the Hugo despite its smaller size? And can you foresee whether the TT will evolve and exploit the new FPGA? I'm a bit confused at the moment - it seems like the Mojo has a better noise performance than the TT. I can't imagine you would want it to stay that way.


----------



## gavinfabl

beemarman said:


> Getting some terrible interference when paired with my iPhone when using 4g. Anyone else experiencing same issue?




Are you still getting this?


----------



## OK-Guy

for those wanting Mojo's in the UK, Home-Media will have stocks from Tuesday, contact Simon on the link below:-
  
 Home-Media: https://homemedialimited.co.uk/


----------



## barbes

beemarman said:


> You need an app like the Onkyo Hp to output to the mojo either on android or idevices. No Tidal on android but works on idevices using the CCK cable.




No special app, just the CCK, needed for idevices. Something like the Onkyo app is necessary for hi-res files.


----------



## beemarman

gavinfabl said:


> Are you still getting this?




I was getting it on Tidal when using online mode using 4G but no issue with Wireless or when using Tidal in offline mode.


----------



## 394216

anyone using mojo with a galaxy s3? I have a gt-i9300 with custom lollipop rom that i want to use the mojo with. I use Neutron player.


----------



## allanluo

ok-guy said:


> the Hugo outclasses the ZX2, that might be a guide...


 
 I found the zx2 to have a great soundstage, but otherwise muddy and too bassy, while the zx-100 was more neutral with better treble.  I found both the zx2, and pha3 amps to have the same sort of overly bassy sound, and would consider most amps to be preferable.  Hoping the mojo is more neutral!


----------



## salavat

I am very intrigued by Mojo reviews and impressions.
  
 Anyone tried the following headphones on it (interested whether Mojo power is enough):
 - HD 800
 - Audeze LCD-2 (early version)
 - Denon 7000.
  
 ????


----------



## obsidyen

tokengesture said:


> Hey I ain't doing too bad for HPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 PM-3 is just an amazing headphone, surprises me every time. I can't wait to pair it with Mojo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I sold iDSD Micro due to channel imbalance at low volumes and the overly warm sound signature. I can't wait to get Mojo because all I have now is laptop output. Not that PM-3 sounds bad from laptop HP jack, it still sounds quite great but loses some low end compared to a dedicated dac/amp.


----------



## TokenGesture

salavat said:


> I am very intrigued by Mojo reviews and impressions.
> 
> Anyone tried the following headphones on it (interested whether Mojo power is enough):
> - HD 800
> ...


Hd800 sounded great but haven't had much chance to listen yet. Certainly Mojo can drive it


----------



## KT66

ok-guy said:


> it's been designed for phones in the first instance mate...


 
 sounds promising, however Windows Phones don't play lossless


----------



## emilsoft

obsidyen said:


> PM-3 is just an amazing headphone, surprises me every time. I can't wait to pair it with Mojo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I found the PM3 sounding a bit warm, running from Oppo HA1, the high frequencies/soundstage seemed a little constrained.. I consider the Mojo to be a little on the warm side too, interested how this combination will pan out. I will give the PM3s another test run, I really want to like it, it's very comfortable, portable and looks lovely.


----------



## OK-Guy

kt66 said:


> sounds promising, however Windows Phones don't play lossless


 
  
 my ZX2 does... great result today, coyi...


----------



## lokyc

ok-guy said:


> my ZX2 does... great result today, coyi...


 
 A grand for a source! Think an iPod touch is better value! Arghhhhh!!!!


----------



## pjw241142

quote name="aoqw76" url="/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/705#post_12001066"]Ordered from custom cable on Wednesday evening, still waiting. No reply to my query ref possible shipping date.
[/quote]l

Try Phil at custom cable. There is a chat capability on their website. First thing Monday


----------



## OK-Guy

lokyc said:


> A grand for a source! Think an iPod touch is better value! Arghhhhh!!!!


 
  
 I'm a sucker for Chord & Sony gear, what can I say...


----------



## Atjt

Heads up.... Scratches really easily ......


----------



## lextek

I was thinking iPhone or iPad with Tidal was cool.


----------



## zenpunk

pjw241142 said:


> My goodness what a frenetic thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I ordered mine on Wednesday from Custom Cable and heard or received nothing  until yesterday when i decided to cancel my order.....very disappointed.
 Now ordered from a more reliable source and should be with me on Monday..


----------



## maxedfx

zenpunk said:


> I ordered mine on Wednesday from Custom Cable and heard or received nothing  until yesterday when i decided to cancel my order.....very disappointed.
> Now ordered from a more reliable source and should be with me on Monday..




Where did you order from??


----------



## rmillerx

zenpunk said:


> I ordered mine on Wednesday and heard or received nothing  until yesterday when i decided to cancel my order.....very disappointed.
> Now ordered from a more reliable source and should be with me on Monday..



Can I ask where you ordered from the second time? I also have not received any shipping schedule after 4 days. I would have been happy with a timeframe at least.


----------



## zenpunk

edited my post---Custom Cable
 Second order from Fanthorpes, but they only had 2 in stocks at the time...


----------



## georgelai57

ok-guy said:


> my ZX2 does... great result today, coyi... :bigsmile_face:



Hi. Can you show us a pic of the connection? Is it the same as for the Hugo? Thanks.


----------



## MrBucket

audionewbi said:


> can you please test dsd playback, does it do DoP?


 
 I've used it a lot for DSD using DoP with JRiver and it works great, far better than my AK240 ever has for DoP.


----------



## Sonic77

Any word from Moon Audio and their ship date?


----------



## emilsoft

atjt said:


> Heads up.... Scratches really easily ......


 
 Oh no, what happened? It's a shame Chord didn't package a little pouch, or at least sell an accessory pouch


----------



## emilsoft

Received my Apogee Groove today (ordered it a while ago before I knew about the Mojo)...  hmm, I wonder which one I prefer


----------



## OK-Guy

I can understand the frustrations that some of my fellow Head-Fi'ers are experiencing purchasing a Mojo and can't offer anything by way of an explanation... the only thing I can do is to phone The Pump (Chord) on Monday and find out when people can expect Mojo's in their part of the globe (& UK).
  
 things have been more than hectic at Chord this week and hopefully you'll understand my reluctance to contact Matt on a well earned couple of days off (most from Hugo threads will know that Matt answers my questions on the weekend as does JF & Rob)... I'll definitely be back to you with answers on Monday.


----------



## mjdutton

raypin said:


> mmm.......just a caution to the chorus of praise: the Mojo may be the equal (debatable) or close to  but still inferior to the Chord Hugo (also debatable) , but what is missing is PERSPECTIVE. The Chord Hugo is a much older product than the Mojo. So, any impression putting the Mojo alongside the Hugo, in terms of SQ,  is TEMPORARY, i.e., until Chord launches the NEXT version of the Chord Hugo. By that time, I fully expect Mojo owners to feel the strong urge to upgrade to Chord Hugo 2.0. lol!
> 
> Similarly, when the much-cheaper-than-HE-1000   Edition X is finally released, many will be saying the same thing. It will ignite a debate between current HE1K owners and soon-to-be Ed X owners.


 

 I was chatting to a marketing friend about the Hugo and Mojo performancerice and he think that John Franks at Chord was surprised at the success of Hugo (10,000+?), which gave him the confidence to launch Mojo to a much larger market (500,000+).  The feedback that everyone has given on here and the reviews so far for the Mojo has confirmed that the sound is as good, and maybe better than Hugo.  He seems to be a very smart marketing guy and I wouldn't be surprised if he offers an upgrade (board swap) for the Hugo at a reasonable cost to satisfy the many Hugo owners. My Hugo is not yet 2 months old and I would not want a Hugo 2 launched early next year.


----------



## Atjt

ok-guy said:


> I'm a sucker for Chord & Sony gear, what can I say... :tongue_smile:





emilsoft said:


> Oh no, what happened? It's a shame Chord didn't package a little pouch, or at least sell an accessory pouch



Just put in my inside cost pocket which has metal tog button its tiny but also noticed a couple near the headphone socket now using pouch from fiio e17


----------



## salavat

ok-guy said:


> my ZX2 does... great result today, coyi...


 

 What is the highest resolution you got working from ZX2? Have you been able to put DSD playback from ZX2?


----------



## OK-Guy

salavat said:


> What is the highest resolution you got working from ZX2? Have you been able to put DSD playback from ZX2?


 
  
 my humongous CD collection dictates that all my music is uploaded into Red-Book lossless (WAV etc)... the ZX2 is a Hi-Res DSD player but Purk would give you way better advice than me, he's my 'go to' Wiki for all things Sony, hth...


----------



## gavinfabl

zenpunk said:


> I ordered mine on Wednesday from Custom Cable and heard or received nothing  until yesterday when i decided to cancel my order.....very disappointed.
> Now ordered from a more reliable source and should be with me on Monday..




I called Custom Cable today. Those unlucky not to make first batch will get their by Wed next week. CC are receiving a very large second batch Mon or Tues at the latest. I hope this info is correct.


----------



## cheznous

zenpunk said:


> edited my post---Custom Cable
> Second order from Fanthorpes, but they only had 2 in stocks at the time...



Got mine Friday from Fanthorpes having ordered late Wednesday . First time I used them and very impressed. Could not have been packed any safer.


----------



## zenpunk

yes, quite impressed with Fanthorpes following my initial dealing with them.
 I wouldn't have minded waiting until Wednesday if I was updated about the situation by Custom Cable after my order. Furthermore, people getting their unit before you when they ordered after you is quite upsetting.
  


gavinfabl said:


> I called Custom Cable today. Those unlucky not to make first batch will get their by Wed next week. CC are receiving a very large second batch Mon or Tues at the latest. I hope this info is correct.


 

 I hope that the case but I have been down that rabbit hole before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Anyway, those are selling like hot cakes so well done to Chord for their very brave and cunning move...


----------



## jlbrach

People asked about the Vorzuge pure II+...it is an incredible little powerhouse of an amp...I am able to use it with my AK240 and play at the lowest gain setting and drive my HD800 without any issue at all and it does sound quite terrific.....I use the Hugo with my AK120 and love it as well


----------



## musicday

Soundblast75 how is ZX100 with Mojo?
Sony should have a very long battery life when playing DSD,and Mojo will give the extra punch.
Do you use the official walkman adaptor?


----------



## zenpunk

For some strange reason Sony Walkman usually suffer from heavy battery drain when used as transport but ZX100 might be different but I am also curious about it. Can any of Sony players output DSD over DoP?


----------



## OK-Guy

zenpunk said:


> For some strange reason Sony Walkman usually suffer from heavy battery drain when used as transport but ZX100 might be different but I am also curious about it. Can any of Sony players output DSD over DoP?


 
  
 the A16/17 & ZX1 have a low battery life with the Hugo 5hrs approx., the ZX2 is way better it's at least 10hrs+... the size of the battery in the ZX100 kinda tells me that it won't approach the ZX2's performance as a source.


----------



## pearljam50000

emilsoft said:


> Received my Apogee Groove today (ordered it a while ago before I knew about the Mojo)...  hmm, I wonder which one I prefer


 
 Can you please do a quick comparison between the Groove and the Mojo?
 Thanks!


----------



## pearljam50000

Where can i order the Mojo from if i live outside the UK and EU and USA?!


----------



## all999

pearljam50000 said:


> Where can i order the Mojo from if i live outside the UK and EU and USA?!


 
  
*moon*-audio.com?


----------



## Duncan

ok-guy said:


> the A16/17 & ZX1 have a low battery life with the Hugo 5hrs approx., the ZX2 is way better it's at least 10hrs+... the size of the battery in the ZX100 kinda tells me that it won't approach the ZX2's performance as a source.


It does still tickle me, even though Sony HAVE improved with the ZX2, how battery life decreases with digital use, however - with both the other two players I have that support digital out (FiiO X% and Questyle QP1R) the battery life increases dramatically when not using the onboard amp...

Spooky!


----------



## nmatheis

audionewbi said:


> nmatheis said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in!
> ...







audionewbi said:


> jelt2359 said:
> 
> 
> > How's this different from Bluetooth?
> ...




Holy Moses, does this thread move fast!!!

I won't hate you audionewbi. I've used some Bluetooth DAC/Amps, and the lack of cables is liberating but BT and I like it that I can still use wifi for streaming. However I do get dropouts when data is being fetched or the BT antenna gets covered. On second thought, though - if wifi is used, I'm not sure we'll get streaming since the wifi connection would be taken up with the phone -> mojo connection.


----------



## aoqw76

Sorry if my post came across a little grumpy, i can understand shops are busy with orders. Guess i can get a day at home next week if i know delivery day.


----------



## OK-Guy

aoqw76 said:


> Sorry if my post came across a little grumpy, i can understand shops are busy with orders. Guess i can get a day at home next week if i know delivery day.


 
  
 hey you were easy... never do a joint-purchase with Fortis absolute nightmare scenario, all he does is nag & moan and moan again, poor guy at Price-Japan almost had a nervous-breakdown when we bought our ZX1's, I blamed it all on Fortis as you do in these situations...


----------



## cheznous

duncan said:


> It does still tickle me, even though Sony HAVE improved with the ZX2, how battery life decreases with digital use, however - with both the other two players I have that support digital out (FiiO X% and Questyle QP1R) the battery life increases dramatically when not using the onboard amp...
> 
> Spooky!




I agree it is weird. If you bypassing DAC then what is it doing that it isn't doing when you play it with external DAC. 
Using line out is fine it's digital out. 
ZX2 goes from 30 plus hours to 10 hours.


----------



## OK-Guy

cheznous said:


> I agree it is weird. If you bypassing DAC then what is it doing that it isn't doing when you play it with external DAC.
> Using line out is fine it's digital out.
> ZX2 goes from 30 plus hours to 10 hours.


 
  
 think the problem might be that Walkman's DAC's are the amp (vica-versa) which is the same as Chord Hugo/Mojo, obviously a different implementation but same principle... I think.


----------



## JaZZ

ok-guy said:


> ...think the problem might be that Walkman's DAC's are the amp (vica-versa) which is the same as Chord Hugo/Mojo, obviously a different implementation but same principle... I think.


 
  
 In this case using the digital output would make the internal DAC redundant, so power consumption should be reduced.


----------



## OK-Guy

jazz said:


> In this case using the digital output would make the internal DAC redundant, so power consumption should be reduced.


 
  
 we're talking Sony here, nothings ever straightforward... part of the fun is the discovery, super-smooth UI so I won't knock it...


----------



## Skyyyeman

ok-guy said:


> we're talking Sony here, nothings ever straightforward... part of the fun is the discovery, super-smooth UI so I won't knock it...


 
  
 Yes, very true. But it's still a question for other source components too. For example, the iPod Classic's battery was drained about twice as fast when using the iPod's digital out (to a Fostex HPP-1, awhile back). At present, I'll be using the A&K240 as the source so I'm wondering how fast the 240's battery will drain.
  
 We should know soon though since some members here are already using the AK240 as a source. If anyone has any info on this please let us know.


----------



## PhilW

zenpunk said:


> yes, quite impressed with Fanthorpes following my initial dealing with them.
> I wouldn't have minded waiting until Wednesday if I was updated about the situation by Custom Cable after my order. Furthermore, people getting their unit before you when they ordered after you is quite upsetting.
> 
> 
> ...




It upsets me reading things like this I must admit. We have done our best with the exceptionally high demand for mojo and limited stock we initially had from the first batch. We have tried keeping our social channels updated with stock info and we have even put updates on the purchase page to keep people updated as much as possible. My personal apologies if we have made anyone feel aggrieved. Believe me we are not in the business of upsetting and letting people down. I will look into why you had no contact from us in relation to your order....if customers in the future do need an answer and quickly then we have a team of 7 always available to answer the phone.

Kindest regards

Phil


----------



## audionewbi

That's great service, I wish my local dealer was as good as you guys. He was great in taking my order but once he had my money that was the end of it. I emailed him if I can just get an estimate when I might get my unit he never replied back. Ended up calling him and he still wasn't helpful.


----------



## wirefriend

Could anyone comment on Mojo's soundstage please?


----------



## zenpunk

Sorry Phil, don't worry I have fully recovered from my trauma.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I knew you had very limited stock but I ordered within an hour so foolishly convinced myself I would have the Mojo in my hand by Friday. It would have been nice when I placed my order to be told you had none left and that you were awaiting stock beginning of next week.


----------



## Rowethren

I know a few people have both the Chord Mojo and the Oppo HA 2 in this threat but so far we haven't had a good in depth comparison. I bought the Oppo HA 2 a few weeks ago and now am tempted to return it for this. It's going to be used mainly with a pair of Westone W60 and Beyerdynamic DT 1770. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## qafro

Is apple ipod latest generation is good choice and play dsd files or flac at 384k with mojo or get a Sony nwz-a10


----------



## PhilW

zenpunk said:


> Sorry Phil, don't worry I have fully recovered from my trauma.
> I knew you had very limited stock but I ordered within an hour so foolishly convinced myself I would have the Mojo in my hand by Friday. It would have been nice when I placed my order to be told you had none left and that you were awaiting stock beginning of next week.




Sure and from your pov I can completely understand. I shall look into the communication channel we have with our customers and see if any improvements can be made. 

In the mean time.....everyone needs a MoJo. We are striving to get all our orders to customers asap. I can assure you that we will not even wait 24 hours to send the stock once they arrive. As soon as they arrive in our warehouse we will be processing orders and getting them straight out. Blimey...I want customers to have them so that they can share what I am able to hear and more people can discuss this beautiful unit....sorry I'm sounding slightly unhinged now lol


----------



## Tony1110

zenpunk said:


> Sorry Phil, don't worry I have fully recovered from my trauma.
> I knew you had very limited stock but I ordered within an hour so foolishly convinced myself I would have the Mojo in my hand by Friday. It would have been nice when I placed my order to be told you had none left and that you were awaiting stock beginning of next week.




I contacted Phil on here as soon as I saw they were available to buy. He told me he'd run out of stock and would have more on Friday. There were loads available through Analogue Seduction via the Amazon Marketplace and that's where I got mine...although I'd have preferred to buy from our ACS Encore comrade. When it arrived on Friday morning I realised there were no cables in the box so I ordered one from Amazon and it arrived this morning. Then I got called to the office and I still haven't had the opportunity to listen to it. 

Make sure you have a cable ready.


----------



## PhilW

rowethren said:


> I know a few people have both the Chord Mojo and the Oppo HA 2 in this threat but so far we haven't had a good in depth comparison. I bought the Oppo HA 2 a few weeks ago and now am tempted to return it for this. It's going to be used mainly with a pair of Westone W60 and Beyerdynamic DT 1770. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.





I had a gentleman in today with a ha2.....going between the two he just said that the ha2 is muddy and lost in comparison to MoJo...if that helps?

Regards


----------



## Tony1110

philw said:


> I had a gentleman in today with a ha2.....going between the two he just said that the ha2 is muddy and lost in comparison to MoJo...if that helps?
> 
> Regards




Was the gentleman Beemarman?


----------



## PhilW

tony1110 said:


> Was the gentleman Beemarman?




Surprisingly not...pretty sure beemarman sold his ha2 prior to being the first man in the UK to have a MoJo in his hands lol


----------



## J4MES

philw said:


> Sure and from your pov I can completely understand. I shall look into the communication channel we have with our customers and see if any improvements can be made.
> 
> In the mean time.....everyone needs a MoJo. We are striving to get all our orders to customers asap. I can assure you that we will not even wait 24 hours to send the stock once they arrive. As soon as they arrive in our warehouse we will be processing orders and getting them straight out. Blimey...I want customers to have them so that they can share what I am able to hear and more people can discuss this beautiful unit....sorry I'm sounding slightly unhinged now lol




Thanks again for the good service. Having my first listening to this at the moment after it spent the day charging. Played some Spotify to my youngest step son and he was like OMG at the difference it made compared with straight out of the MBP using my Alpha Dogs. I must admit I'm glad I got this TINY unit. I now even more looking forward to my K10s arriving.


----------



## gavinfabl

philw said:


> It upsets me reading things like this I must admit. We have done our best with the exceptionally high demand for mojo and limited stock we initially had from the first batch. We have tried keeping our social channels updated with stock info and we have even put updates on the purchase page to keep people updated as much as possible. My personal apologies if we have made anyone feel aggrieved. Believe me we are not in the business of upsetting and letting people down. I will look into why you had no contact from us in relation to your order....if customers in the future do need an answer and quickly then we have a team of 7 always available to answer the phone.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> Phil




Some positive feedback. 

I phoned your shop on Friday morning and asked an update. Despite your team clearly being super stretched and really busy with the orders, you called me back a few hours later. Thank You!

Sadly, I missed the first batch. But again, contact was made earlier today and very helpfully you informed me a huge batch was arriving Monday or Tuesday and by Wednesday I should have the Mojo. 

I don't think its too much to wait a few days for something that is brand new. Heck it can take 6 months to wait when you pre order a new car! 

So keep up the good work


----------



## Rowethren

I guess considering the Mojo is being compared favorably to the Hugo which is around £1400 the extra £140 for the Mojo over the HA-2 is probably worth in... Damn audio temptations!


----------



## beemarman

rowethren said:


> I know a few people have both the Chord Mojo and the Oppo HA 2 in this threat but so far we haven't had a good in depth comparison. I bought the Oppo HA 2 a few weeks ago and now am tempted to return it for this. It's going to be used mainly with a pair of Westone W60 and Beyerdynamic DT 1770. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


 
 No comparison with the mojo. 
  
 Bought my HA-2 2 weeks ago, and if I had know the mojo was going to be out I wouldn't have bothered. I had both of them at the same time, and the sound quality between the two is vastly different.
  
 The mojo is so much more musical than the Oppo. Lets just say I sold the Oppo for a loss.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I'm sure it would be a very nice sounding unit. It's a bigger market than Hugo, I'm sure Chord put alot of effort into it. - Sometimes it doesn't work that way because simply the engineering side isn't there for those companies, but we all know Chord can deliver with sound.

However, as much as I'd like it to be, I highly doubt it will be as good as Hugo. For me, that 1% -10% of sound improvement is what gets me that euphonic sound that gives me a headchange, so I understand why many equipment that is just couple percentages better have such price difference. - but I am sure Mojo will be one of the best unit in its own price range. Just like Hugo was IMO the best sound for its own range.


----------



## Duncan

Might be just me, however - I find that the MoJo seems to really start living up to its name when the volume is a fair way up...

Might be normal to some people (remembering from CanJam how loudly some people were listening) however - for those that have the Mojo, the sound (to me) really starts getting truly musical at yellow left, green right on the volume... this, with the Laylas...

Am I alone in this, or - just slightly insane / deranged / deaf?


----------



## soundblast75

allanluo said:


> how does the mojo's sound compare to that of the zx-100?




No need to compare, use together


----------



## Deftone

duncan said:


> Might be just me, however - I find that the MoJo seems to really start living up to its name when the volume is a fair way up...
> 
> Might be normal to some people (remembering from CanJam how loudly some people were listening) however - for those that have the Mojo, the sound (to me) really starts getting truly musical at yellow left, green right on the volume... this, with the Laylas...
> 
> Am I alone in this, or - just slightly insane / deranged / deaf?


 
 maybe.....
  
 i read something a while ago which said that when increasing the volume, the sound quaity does not improve but enjoyment does. then it went in to detail about he science and how we naturally like our music loud! 
  
 bain vs dac LOL


----------



## audionewbi

49 members, 43 guest, this is start of something new. I always said if the manufacturer listen to their customers the product will sale itself. I really hope chords focus on the now not so niche market of portable audio. 
  
 I still a chord amp, and a chord iem/headphone. No I am not suggesting the chord amp is to be paired with Hugo/Mojo. There are many people out there who like to have a chord amp to pair with their digital music player. An amp that follows the chord sound philosophy.
  
 I know Dita is in collaboration with Chord and I have read that the designer of Chord Hugo/mojo hinted in him liking the Audioquest nighthawk however I haven't seen them recommend a product which they believe is capable of offering the full potential of what their product has to offer. I know sound is personal however I am certain the chord audience would not mind a headphone/iem recommendation.
  
*Once I have my chord mojo I will go through the entirety of my products and try to produce a compatibility chart, I also welcome others to do the same and it would be great if we could compile all this in one post for folks to find easily accessible.*
  
  
*The mains ones I have currently with me as follows and I will do my best to report my so called product synergy with all this following items:*
  
  

Westone UM50pro
Sony EX-1000
Sennheiser IE800
Sennheiser HD600
Fostext TH900
AKG K812
AKG K3003
AKG K702
FLC8
Kaede II
Fitear F111
Final audio 6
Ultrasone IQ
Sony XBA-4
ATH CKR10
ATH ES10
ATH CK100Pro
Ortofon e-Q8
Dita Truth
Beyer Dynamic T5p


----------



## OK-Guy

duncan said:


> or - just slightly insane / deranged ?


 
  
 yup, that fits !


----------



## audiocraze

beemarman said:


> Getting some terrible interference when paired with my iPhone when using 4g. Anyone else experiencing same issue?




I'm also getting strong interferences when streaming while listening through IPhone 6s and Mojo. It is the same on wifi and 4g. Using Pandora 6 and AKG K3003. I am now just listening while offline, though it is not ideal to turn your phone off while listening to music.


----------



## nmatheis

Interference happens with almost all the portable DAC/Amps I've tried - even when other reviews said it didn't. Maybe I'm just really sensitive to it...


----------



## mscott58

nmatheis said:


> Interference happens with almost all the portable DAC/Amps I've tried - even when other reviews said it didn't. Maybe I'm just really sensitive to it...




Definitely happens with the ALO CDM, but it was said to be designed that way as the shielding was said to negatively impact SQ.


----------



## emilsoft

pearljam50000 said:


> Can you please do a quick comparison between the Groove and the Mojo?
> Thanks!


 
 The Groove is good for the price, better than my IFI Nano IDSD - it's very flat/neutral response as is expected from Apogee, clear but not shrill, has authority over the headphone, and gets down to business but can sound slightly congested at times. Mojo is in a different league however (and should be given it's almost twice the cost), it's like a comparison between a nice CD player and a very good turntable (Mojo). I will be selling the Groove sad to say as it's rather nice, I can't justify keeping it alongside the M.


----------



## jlbrach

I must admit i am confused when i read about people listening to lossy music and spending a large amount of money on the equipment to do so.....Spotify is a great service but it doesnt make a lot of sense to use a hugo or mojo with costly headphones because there is only so much you can do with an MP3....Tidal is another story however


----------



## Libertad

Im a hair away from ordering one!
  
 Is the mojo the end game setup for smartphone users with ciems as i have a CT-6E and would LOVE a portable step up as the LG phone i have leave me much to be desired?


----------



## spook76

nmatheis said:


> Interference happens with almost all the portable DAC/Amps I've tried - even when other reviews said it didn't. Maybe I'm just really sensitive to it...



Agreed. All of Ray Samuels amps (and I have three of them) are renowned for their blackhole quiet background BUT they all pick up radio frequency interference from both the cellular and or wifi connection. The only solution I have found when using an iPod Touch or iPhone is to put the iDevice in airplane mode when using the amplifier.


----------



## audionewbi

jlbrach said:


> I must admit i am confused when i read about people listening to lossy music and spending a large amount of money on the equipment to do so.....Spotify is a great service but it doesnt make a lot of sense to use a hugo or mojo with costly headphones because there is only so much you can do with an MP3....Tidal is another story however


 
 I think the key point that hugo (and mojo) tackles with is the issue of timing, hence it can even help with the lossy files.


----------



## x RELIC x

libertad said:


> Im a hair away from ordering one!
> 
> Is the mojo the end game setup for smartphone users with ciems as i have a CT-6E and would LOVE a portable step up as the LG phone i have leave me much to be desired?




Don't know about the LG phone but from what I'm hearing, yes, the MoJo is end game sound...... With IEMs and headphones. There will always be different flavour preferences and different use scenarios but for what it is the MoJo is TOTL.


----------



## No KNOTsense

Have any of you measured exactly how hot the Mojo gets when you charge it and play music with it at the same time?


----------



## mscott58

It's been asked before but I'm not sure if it's been answered - do you need a special coax 75-Ohm cable to feed the coax-in port of the Mojo or are standard 3.5mm patch cables sufficient? Thanks in advance


----------



## x RELIC x

no knotsense said:


> Have any of you measured exactly how hot the Mojo gets when you charge it and play music with it at the same time?




I haven't, but Chord has answers.

http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/#nav-faq




> *Can I play and charge Mojo at the same time?*
> Sure you can, just remember that Mojo will get hot to touch if you play






> *Why does Mojo get hot, and is this safe?*
> Weve tested Mojo in a wide variety of environments and have built in an internal thermal cut off switch which constantly monitors the temperature. Mojo will not get anywhere near hot enough to cause you, or your surroundings, any damage. It will just feel warm.






> *My Mojo is hot, why is it not working?*
> Mojo has an inbuilt thermal cutout for your safety. If Mojos internal temperature exceeds safe levels then the unit will not function. Please leave Mojo to cool, somewhere out of direct sunlight, for up to ten minutes and try again.


----------



## x RELIC x

mscott58 said:


> It's been asked before but I'm not sure if it's been answered - do you need a special coax 75-Ohm cable to feed the coax-in port of the Mojo or are standard 3.5mm patch cables sufficient? Thanks in advance




The MoJo requires a mono 3.5mm coaxial input. Don't think the 75 Ohm is a requirement if it's a short run. A regular 3.5mm stereo interconnect creates a lot of hiss and I wouldn't recommend it.

Like this:


----------



## No KNOTsense

Thanks for the info Relic. I plan to use the Mojo with my PC when I'm at home and I don't want to have to worry about it damaging my AK120 when I don't feel like separating the two after portable usage.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

wirefriend said:


> Could anyone comment on Mojo's soundstage please?


 


 If you're familiar with the Hugo's soundstage, the Mojo shrinks it a bit in all directions: height, width and depth.
  
 Presentation is still impressively layered, not flat.


----------



## MrBucket

no knotsense said:


> Have any of you measured exactly how hot the Mojo gets when you charge it and play music with it at the same time?


It really doesn't get that warm, my AK240 gets way way hotter.


----------



## Beolab

Any more specs leaked from Chord about the tap rate , dynamic range and signal/noise ratio?


----------



## xtr4

Hi all, heard the Mojo at my local distributor and it is awesome. Tested source was my LG G3, my AK ran out of juice 
I'm currently using an RWAK100 and am wondering if Optical out is the only way to hook up the AK to the Mojo?
Thanks in advance


----------



## audionewbi

xtr4 said:


> Hi all, heard the Mojo at my local distributor and it is awesome. Tested source was my LG G3, my AK ran out of juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes that will be the only way.


----------



## xtr4

Thanks @audionewbi, much appreciated


----------



## drgajet

Is the 3.5 digital coax input 1 pole, 2 pole, or 3 pole. Cables can be made but need this info.

Jim


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> The MoJo requires a mono 3.5mm coaxial input. Don't think the 75 Ohm is a requirement if it's a short run. A regular 3.5mm stereo interconnect creates a lot of hiss and I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> Like this:




Thanks Relic! So it's important to get the mono (2-pole) version of a mini-to-mini cable then. Cheers


----------



## M-13

Any impressions of the AK100ii + Mojo?
  
 I'm wondering if it will be better than the AK240SS and or AK380/AK Amp


----------



## lukeap69

Theorem 720 vs Mojo anyone?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

lukeap69 said:


> Theorem 720 vs Mojo anyone?


 


 Theorem has more muscle.

 Mojo sounds way more refined.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

audionewbi said:


> 49 members, 43 guest, this is start of something new. I always said if the manufacturer listen to their customers the product will sale itself. I really hope chords focus on the now not so niche market of portable audio.
> 
> I still a chord amp, and a chord iem/headphone. No I am not suggesting the chord amp is to be paired with Hugo/Mojo. There are many people out there who like to have a chord amp to pair with their digital music player. An amp that follows the chord sound philosophy.
> 
> ...





I'm interested in the ex1000, hd600 and k812 pairing!




Oh man does this thread move fast! Woke up to find 6 or 7 pages unread


----------



## pearljam50000

Humm some of you mentioned that the Mojo is warm sounding... how "warm" does the Mojo sound?
 I like neutral and some what bright sound,so i'm worried it will sound too warm and dark....and that the treble will be rolled off too much.


----------



## Beolab

pearljam50000 said:


> Humm some of you mentioned that the Mojo is warm sounding... how "warm" does the Mojo sound?
> I like neutral and some what bright sound,so i'm worried it will sound too warm and dark....and that the treble will be rolled off too much.




I think it more subtle from what i have read, and that is a little richer sound with better base in the lower end than the Ultra Clean Hugo.


----------



## NZtechfreak

beolab said:


> I think it more subtle from what i have read, and that is a little richer sound with better base in the lower end than the Ultra Clean Hugo.




I read it that way too, the 'warmth' was relative to the Hugo, whose signature was not to some folks liking (too lean/cold/sterile were some of the criticisms I've seen levelled at the Hugo).


----------



## SearchOfSub

nztechfreak said:


> I read it that way too, the 'warmth' was relative to the Hugo, whose signature was not to some folks liking (too lean/cold/sterile were some of the criticisms I've seen levelled at the Hugo).






lol - cold and sterile. Hugo is delicate, transparent and musical. I really have no clue what ears these people have.

They say it's a "warm" sound but is lean? .......


edit: - ah, I get it. It's those with HD800. We all know how cold, analytical and non musical the stock HD800 can be.


----------



## NZtechfreak

searchofsub said:


> lol - cold and sterile. Hugo is delicate, transparent and musical. I really have no clue what ears these people have.




Hey we all hear different, no need to denigrate them for that. FWIW some of the detractors are extremely experienced with high-end gear, even having their own measurement rigs and so forth. They're not randoms and I don't think you can write off their criticisms as being straight-up invalid in absolute terms, just different.

Edit: Response to your edit - no, we're not talking unmodified HD800s here. There is no easy way to dismiss their take on it, I would just file it under 'those guys don't hear things the way I do' and move on. I've not heard the Hugo, so no stakes in this myself, but certainly I've seen people have completely different takes than me on gear I've known well. I don't take it personally when someone doesn't dig a piece of gear I cherish.


----------



## SearchOfSub

nztechfreak said:


> Hey we all hear different, no need to denigrate them for that. FWIW some of the detractors are extremely experienced with high-end gear, even having their own measurement rigs and so forth. They're not randoms and I don't think you can write off their criticisms as being straight-up invalid in absolute terms, just different.
> 
> Edit: Response to your edit - no, we're not talking unmodified HD800s here. There is no easy way to dismiss their take on it, I would just file it under 'those guys don't hear things the way I do' and move on. I've not heard the Hugo, so no stakes in this myself, but certainly I've seen people have completely different takes than me on gear I've known well. I don't take it personally when someone doesn't dig a piece of gear I cherish.




I get that we have different ears, but to me they are rambling. They say it's lean but warm - and they also say it is warm but yet cold? In both ways of "warm" definition it does not sound right.- I don't know who these "experienced" listeners are but because one is experienced in something does not necessarily mean it is set in stone - but like you said it is all subjective.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Sorry, you've not read my earlier statement correctly. The warmth comment was in relation to the post above mine, which was in reference to the context in which people were saying the Mojo is warm - not in absolute terms, but relative to the Hugo which yet others have described as cold and lean. Nothing conflicting in the description of the Hugo. 

Also, not sure why you'd characterise my statements as indicating some admiration for the guys I was talking about. I was merely pointing out that your attempts to cheapen their take on the Hugo to invalidate their opinion is incorrect. Sometimes we seek to understand conflicting opinions by trying to write them off somehow (Oh, that was a bad pairing/that was under meet conditions/the amp is underpowered etc), and sometimes that is correct, but sometimes you can't do that and just have to conclude their subjective opinion is different to ours.


----------



## audionewbi

I think end of the day it come down to your pairing headphone/IEM and your own tolerance. For instances one of my all time favourite gear is Kaede II which is a very particular IEM. Paired with a warm source it produces a very organic and detail sound but paired with HUGP the sound becomes overly analytical and resolving which can get fatiguing. 

 So yes it is not an easy answer, best is to test your source with a well known bright IEM and that is how you can know for surce.
 =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
  
*In DAP matching: *
  
 I was thinking what can be a best source, best no only in sound but how it connects to Mojo. While Mojo is marketed to pair with various mobile device almost all of them require some form of otg and microUSB configuration which can get messy. So that leaves Optical and Coaxial. Issue with optical is for those of us who use DSD files it cannot natively do DoP so now the solution is to find a DAP that does DoP via Coaxial. Currently I know of two DAPS which offer a DoP feature: 

Luxury&Percision L5P Pro and
Eshter M1
  
  
 What you guys think?


----------



## NZtechfreak

At this point the noise being reported in use with phones is putting the use of the Mojo with them as transports in jeopardy much more than any difficulty in using OTG etc.


----------



## gavinfabl

nztechfreak said:


> At this point the noise being reported in use with phones is putting the use of the Mojo with them as transports in jeopardy much more than any difficulty in using OTG etc.




I havent received my Mojo yet, but this could be a killer reason not to use it. My HA-2 doesn't have feedback, nor has any previous item I have used or owned. Fortunately most of my music is on my iPhone and not streamed, so I hope with a foot separation between the Mojo and iPhone I dont get stupid feedback etc..


----------



## NZtechfreak

gavinfabl said:


> I havent received my Mojo yet, but this could be a killer reason not to use it. My HA-2 doesn't have feedback, nor has any previous item I have used or owned. Fortunately most of my music is on my iPhone and not streamed, so I hope with a foot separation between the Mojo and iPhone I dont get stupid feedback etc..




In these heady early days of feedback we just need more data points, be interested to hear yours in due course.

Sometimes the negative feedback is as clouded by emotion as the positive, small disappointments can get blown out of proportion (not sure yet if this is one of those times). In the QP1R thread a guy mentioned some hiss with a particularly sensitive pair of IEMs, which caused like two pages of consternation from potential buyers who'd never heard the device, only for him to apologise for having raised it as it was so slight that it wasn't really an issue for him.


----------



## gavinfabl

nztechfreak said:


> In these heady early days of feedback we just need more data points, be interested to hear yours in due course.




Considering I will have to use the Apple CCK there should be enough gap and the need to stack on top could be avoided with the devices placed side by side with a space left. I subscribe to 2 streaming services trials, so I will try to see how good or bad etc.


----------



## gavinfabl

Regardless I'm very excited to receive my Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

I just tested the MoJo with the iPhone 5s. No hiss, no interference, no clicks, beeps, bops, etc. Connected with the standard CCK to micro USB cable to MoJo. Tried browsing the web, texting, and even called myself from the land line (the phone rings through the MoJo - blew my ears out!). No noise.

Not sure what the differences are that others may be experiencing but this is my experience with the 5s and MoJo. Also, my X5 and X5ii DAPs are silent connected through coaxial to the MoJo.


----------



## SearchOfSub

nztechfreak said:


> Sorry, you've not read my earlier statement correctly. The warmth comment was in relation to the post above mine, which was in reference to the context in which people were saying the Mojo is warm - not in absolute terms, but relative to the Hugo which yet others have described as cold and lean. Nothing conflicting in the description of the Hugo.
> 
> Also, not sure why you'd characterise my statements as indicating some admiration for the guys I was talking about. I was merely pointing out that your attempts to cheapen their take on the Hugo to invalidate their opinion is incorrect. Sometimes we seek to understand conflicting opinions by trying to write them off somehow (Oh, that was a bad pairing/that was under meet conditions/the amp is underpowered etc), and sometimes that is correct, but sometimes you can't do that and just have to conclude their subjective opinion is different to ours.





Ah, but you see, I can invalidate them - my ears invalidate what they are saying. I've had the Hugo played on 3 setups - As a standalone DAC out to my amp to my speakers. Then as both a DAC and an Amp powering my speakers directly and finally as a headphone dac/amp to the HD800. - To my ears they were far, far away from being sterile and cold in all 3 setups. 

Being sterile and cold means it is not doing its job as a DAC bringing the analog warmth to the sound. A Cold and a sterile DAC means it is passing digital signals right along without any filtering.
With the excessive amount of taps being used to tackle the very nature of digital music being cold, and sterile, are these guys implying that FPGA is a gimmick? - if that was the case, Hugo would not be as popular as it is today. You say a few "experienced" listeners say it sounds "digital". I disagree and I'm sure 10,000 owners would as well. Perhaps it is better for you to stop saying what other have said, when you have never heard it yourself.


----------



## NZtechfreak

x relic x said:


> I just tested the MoJo with the iPhone 5s. No hiss, no interference, no clicks, beeps, bops, etc. Connected with the standard CCK to micro USB cable to MoJo. Tried browsing the web, texting, and even called myself from the land line (the phone rings through the MoJo - blew my ears out!). No noise.
> 
> Not sure what the differences are that others may be experiencing but this is my experience with the 5s and MoJo. Also, my X5 and X5ii DAPs are silent connected through coaxial to the MoJo.




Thanks, good to know your 5S seems fine, also good to know in advance that ring tones will be sent via the Mojo! I can't actually remember taking a call whilst listening via DACs on my Android devices, usually they route to the speaker I think in Android.


----------



## NZtechfreak

searchofsub said:


> Ah, but you see, I can invalidate them - my ears invalidate what they are saying. I've had the Hugo played on 3 setups - As a standalone DAC out to my amp to my speakers. Then as both a DAC and an Amp powering my speakers directly and finally as a headphone dac/amp to the HD800. - To my ears they were far, far away from being sterile and cold in all 3 setups.
> 
> Being sterile and cold means it is not doing its job as a DAC bringing the analog warmth to the sound. A Cold and a sterile DAC means it is passing digital signals right along without any filtering.
> With the excessive amount of taps being used to tackle the very nature of digital music being cold, and sterile, are these guys implying that FPGA is a gimmick? - if that was the case, Hugo would not be as popular as it is today. You say a few "experienced" listeners say it sounds "digital". I disagree and I'm sure 10,000 owners would as well.




You don't seem to get what I'm saying. They are invalid *to you*, but your truth is no more correct or absolute than theirs. You can disagree here, but you can't invalidate their opinion. Remember, we agreed that we all hear different? 

My saying they are valid is not tantamount to saying their view is the truth, in a subjective hobby multiple points of view can be valid.

Also, it is perfectly fine to point to dissenting opinions, whether you have heard the device in question or not.


----------



## SearchOfSub

nztechfreak said:


> You don't seem to get what I'm saying. They are invalid *to you*, but your truth is no more correct or absolute than theirs. Remember, we agreed that we all hear different?





Perhaps it is better then for you to stop bringing up what "experienced others" have said if you have never heard it yourself?

- I understand it's like talking to a brick wall since you have no experience with hugo. You will prabably never get what I'm saying. Oh well, moving on.


----------



## RedJohn456

x relic x said:


> I just tested the MoJo with the iPhone 5s. No hiss, no interference, no clicks, beeps, bops, etc. Connected with the standard CCK to micro USB cable to MoJo. Tried browsing the web, texting, and even called myself from the land line (the phone rings through the MoJo - blew my ears out!). No noise.
> 
> Not sure what the differences are that others may be experiencing but this is my experience with the 5s and MoJo. Also, my X5 and X5ii DAPs are silent connected through coaxial to the MoJo.


 

 will the mojo work with the cable you pointed out earlier or was that cable specific for the hugo? Man the more I read about mojo the more I want it. I wonder how it compares to the Geek Out v2? I am going to be sending in my V2 to pay the difference in price to upgrade it to V2+  If the Mojo is much better I might end up selling the V2+ and save up for the mojo


----------



## Duncan

searchofsub said:


> Perhaps it is better then for you to stop bringing up what "experienced others" have said if you have never heard it yourself?
> 
> - I understand it's like talking to a brick wall since you have no experience with hugo. You will prabably never get what I'm saying. Oh well, moving on.


That is more than a little harsh!!

FWIW, I am one of the people that finds the Hugo cold and sterile, compared to well, the Mojo, and also players like the ZX2, and definitely against vinyl... I have all of those items, does that invalidate my thoughts as well? what probably doesn't help me is that I generally listen to bright IEMs, but I do mention this, and this is a valid argument, alongside those that use the HD800...

I add those disclaimers to my posts, feel free to search through my posts right now to check, now, tell me I do not know what I'm listening to, or how I'm listening to it, and I'll leave this site never to come back, due to the elitist, arrogant nature of some of its members, however, tell me you understand different people come from different directions and that you get that opinions are like brains, everyone has one - then, I'll buy the next round at the bar...

Your move.


----------



## x RELIC x

redjohn456 said:


> will the mojo work with the cable you pointed out earlier or was that cable specific for the hugo? Man the more I read about mojo the more I want it. I wonder how it compares to the Geek Out v2? I am going to be sending in my V2 to pay the difference in price to upgrade it to V2+  If the Mojo is much better I might end up selling the V2+ and save up for the mojo




It should work Tamal, but as I explained earlier I haven't tried it. I specifically want to try it with the MoJo.


----------



## xtr4

searchofsub said:


> Perhaps it is better then for you to stop bringing up what "experienced others" have said if you have never heard it yourself?
> 
> - I understand it's like talking to a brick wall since you have no experience with hugo. You will prabably never get what I'm saying. Oh well, moving on.




Hi Searchofsub, I do understand your standpoint with regards to Nztechfreak, however what Nztechfreak is trying to point out is that different ppl have different interpretations of SQ. Which is why certain products will appeal to certain ppl and not others.
Similarly to why some bassheads will comment that certain headphones/IEM sound flat and without substance while others will tell you they have ample bass.
Another example would be the not so recent viral image of the Blue/Black or White/Gold dress. You wouldn't address the other person as color blind would you?


----------



## RedJohn456

x relic x said:


> It should work Tamal, but as I explained earlier I haven't tried it. I specifically want to try it with the MoJo.


 

 Thanks Craig, hope it will be back in stock soon   iPhone ==> Mojo would be an awesome portable combo, might even supplant daps for some people I bet


----------



## SearchOfSub

duncan said:


> That is more than a little harsh!!
> 
> FWIW, I am one of the people that finds the Hugo cold and sterile, compared to well, the Mojo, and also players like the ZX2, and definitely against vinyl... I have all of those items, does that invalidate my thoughts as well? what probably doesn't help me is that I generally listen to bright IEMs, but I do mention this, and this is a valid argument, alongside those that use the HD800...
> 
> ...




Ofcourse I understand that all other factors including amps, headphones, cables associated with the final outcome of sound will have influences of their own. However, the member that spoke of those people that call it sterile and cold never mention anything about the rest of the gear or what they compared it to, but just say "these experienced listeners say Hugo is cold and sterile". That is what I am trying to respond to.

If the rest of the story and gears used to compare it to were brought up, I would be able to hear the reasons behind it, but it was never mentioned. Compared to SET amps, tube preamps, tube dacs like lampizator or vinyls, ofcourse it will sound "cold-ER" but I would still have to disagree about it being straight sterile no matter what equipment it is compared to. 

However, in general I do understand that people do have different ears and opinions of what they hear.


----------



## audionewbi

With the first argument this thread officially can be inaugurated into headfi


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

x relic x said:


> I just tested the MoJo with the iPhone 5s. No hiss, no interference, no clicks, beeps, bops, etc. Connected with the standard CCK to micro USB cable to MoJo. Tried browsing the web, texting, and even called myself from the land line (the phone rings through the MoJo - blew my ears out!). No noise.
> 
> Not sure what the differences are that others may be experiencing but this is my experience with the 5s and MoJo. Also, my X5 and X5ii DAPs are silent connected through coaxial to the MoJo.


 
 Were they stacked? With my Fiio E18, I hear EMI only when they're stacked back to back with iPhone.


----------



## NZtechfreak

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Were they stacked? With my Fiio E18, I hear EMI only when they're stacked back to back with iPhone.




That's a question that needs answering from those reporting noise, hopefully they can chime in. If it only happens when stacked then it's potentially one of those 'non-issue for some and a bad problem for others' type scenarios, depending on the intended use-cases.


----------



## xtr4

Well, when I auditioned it with my G3 and the distributor's iPhone 6, there was EMI heard when the phone's were placed exactly next to and stacked on the Mojo. Once apart by around 2 inches, the EMI is inaudible.


----------



## Duncan

That was the original reason I was posting earlier (which I then forgot!!) - anyhow, yes - EMI / RFI whatever it may be is apparent, it comes through the IEM cable in my case (the Laylas in their stock form have a bass adjustor, and it seems to go in via that point) - however, with the cable moved out of the way, the noise is minimal... in my circumstance, this is with a 2G signal (the infamous drum beat type sound), cannot say I've noticed on 3G or LTE / 4G


----------



## raypin

mmmm.....not interested in smartphones + Mojo. What I'm interested to hear is from owners of the Tera + Chord Mobile Joy (possible??). Chime in, boys.......German pocket wonder meets Brit pocket wonder.


----------



## audiocraze

x relic x said:


> I just tested the MoJo with the iPhone 5s. No hiss, no interference, no clicks, beeps, bops, etc. Connected with the standard CCK to micro USB cable to MoJo. Tried browsing the web, texting, and even called myself from the land line (the phone rings through the MoJo - blew my ears out!). No noise.
> 
> Not sure what the differences are that others may be experiencing but this is my experience with the 5s and MoJo. Also, my X5 and X5ii DAPs are silent connected through coaxial to the MoJo.




I am using very sensitive headphones , pandora 6 has 4 ohm resistance only. It is the lower recommended limit of the Mojo, and the interference is audible when I have items in the download queue while listening. It is no big deal. If I'm at home and want to browse Tidal online I use my MacBook air and it is 100% ok. When outside I use Tidal tracks that are downloaded to the iPhone. I use AKG K3003 outside, they have similar sensitivity. The sound is awesome with both. 
By the way I got mine from custom cable and was very happy with their service. Top store, top people in there. I know it is annoying to wait when there is a hype and waiting list. But this is just a couple of days. Even the world's largest company, Apple, has waiting queues and logistical challenges when bringing out a new iPhone. This is (thank god) still a small plant in the middle of England and for their size Chord and distributors are doing a splendid job.


----------



## Deftone

oh the drama!


----------



## OK-Guy

raypin said:


> mmmm.....not interested in smartphones + Mojo. Ewww, go away! What I'm interested to hear is from owners of the Tera + Chord Mobile Joy (possible??). Chime in, boys.......German pocket wonder meets Brit pocket wonder.


 
  
 ask musicday... he's a terra for a good question.


----------



## NZtechfreak

audiocraze said:


> I am using very sensitive headphones , pandora 6 has 4 ohm resistance only. It is the lower recommended limit of the Mojo, and the interference is audible when I have items in the download queue while listening. It is no big deal. If I'm at home and want to browse Tidal online I use my MacBook air and it is 100% ok. When outside I use Tidal tracks that are downloaded to the iPhone. I use AKG K3003 outside, they have similar sensitivity. The sound is awesome with both.
> By the way I got mine from custom cable and was very happy with their service. Top store, top people in there. I know it is annoying to wait when there is a hype and waiting list. But this is just a couple of days. Even the world's largest company, Apple, has waiting queues and logistical challenges when bringing out a new iPhone. This is (thank god) still a small plant in the middle of England and for their size Chord and distributors are doing a splendid job.




If you mean the Pandora Hope VI, it's impedance is 8ohm. The Mojo is apparently fine with it, according to the makers who adjusted the Mojo after encountering problems with the Hope VI. I'll take my VI along next week or shortly after when the Chord seller down these parts says they will have stock (will also take the 23ohm Ether and 200ohm MHP1000 along for testing purposes, that'll be with Android devices and maybe an iPhone presuming I can borrow one for the day).


----------



## OK-Guy

audionewbi said:


> With the first argument this thread officially can be inaugurated into headfi


 
  
 ahem... I may have a lil' tickle at it first... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but only if Duncan promises 'not to leave'...


----------



## RedJohn456

ok-guy said:


> ahem... I may have a lil' tickle at it first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Are there any Chord dealers in toronto or the greater toronto area? Would love to be able to audition it and get a feel for how it sounds when its more widely available


----------



## audiocraze

nztechfreak said:


> If you mean the Pandora Hope VI, it's impedance is 8ohm. The Mojo is apparently fine with it, according to the makers who adjusted the Mojo after encountering problems with the Hope VI. I'll take my VI along next week or shortly after when the Chord seller down these parts says they will have stock (will also take the 32ohm Ether and 200ohm MHP1000 along for testing purposes, that'll be with Android devices and maybe an iPhone presuming I can borrow one for the day).



Yes I mean FAD Pandora Hoep 6, Mojo is fine with it , but interferences are audible of downloading tracks to Tidal.


----------



## x RELIC x

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Were they stacked? With my Fiio E18, I hear EMI only when they're stacked back to back with iPhone.




Well of course, else it wouldn't be a very good report, haha. I knew I should have snapped a pic.

Here:



Terrible iPad photo.



And another:



Edit: No noise for me listening with the JH Angie Universal IEM. WiFi and cel network activated with less than optimal tower reception.


----------



## purk

I'm really digging the Chord Mojo + HD800 combination.  Very very nice sound out something this small.  A very job well done to their engineering/design team.


----------



## NZtechfreak

audiocraze said:


> Yes I mean FAD Pandora Hoep 6, Mojo is fine with it , but interferences are audible of downloading tracks to Tidal.




Will be interesting to see how the interference is with the spectra of impedances I'll be testing out.


----------



## x RELIC x

h34r:


----------



## x RELIC x

raypin said:


> mmmm.....not interested in smartphones + Mojo. What I'm interested to hear is from owners of the Tera + Chord Mobile Joy (possible??). Chime in, boys.......German pocket wonder meets Brit pocket wonder.




No digital out for the Tera so no p, it won't work.


----------



## gavinfabl

How am I supposed to sleep. All these posts in just minutes. 

Now did I hear @Duncan was buying beers


----------



## OK-Guy

redjohn456 said:


> Are there any Chord dealers in toronto or the greater toronto area? Would love to be able to audition it and get a feel for how it sounds when its more widely available


 
  
 best to email Chord's North-American distributor who is based in Canada (link below), Jay's well helpful and should be able to sort something out for you locally, hth...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Link: http://www.bluebirdmusic.com/find-a-dealer.html


----------



## OK-Guy

nztechfreak said:


> Will be interesting to see how the interference is with the spectra of impedances I'll be testing out.


 
  
 it's apparent you're like a 'dog with a bone' with the interference malarkey, perhaps the most sensible solution would be to put the phone in 'airplane mode' as suggested by a 'Mojo owner' quite a few pages back... cured the problem by all accounts (well his).


----------



## piercer

ok-guy said:


> don't you have a connection to A&K UK's distributor?


 
  
 No


----------



## piercer

wirefriend said:


> Could anyone comment on Mojo's soundstage please?


 
  
 Very good with my Laylas - depends on what you're listening to of course


----------



## piercer

duncan said:


> Might be just me, however - I find that the MoJo seems to really start living up to its name when the volume is a fair way up...
> 
> Might be normal to some people (remembering from CanJam how loudly some people were listening) however - for those that have the Mojo, the sound (to me) really starts getting truly musical at yellow left, green right on the volume... this, with the Laylas...
> 
> Am I alone in this, or - just slightly insane / deranged / deaf?


 
  
 No - This is exactly my impressions too - with Laylas.


----------



## JustinS

I am waiting for my Mojo to turn up. I have an iPhone and MacBook Pro, has anyone listened to both via the Mojo, does the MacBook Pro sound better? Many thanks.


----------



## NZtechfreak

ok-guy said:


> it's apparent you're like a 'dog with a bone' with the interference malarkey, perhaps the most sensible solution would be to put the phone in 'airplane mode' as suggested by a 'Mojo owner' quite a few pages back... cured the problem by all accounts (well his).




Why the negative tone? I don't think I've been unfair, I specifically said that it isn't clear how much of an issue this is at the moment, particularly given early feedback both good and bad can be a bit overblown, and suggested that we need more data. 

I'm especially interested in this feedback because my use-case would be to pair this thing with smartphones, and putting it in airplane mode isn't really an answer since the point of pairing with a phone is the convergence factor.

You may not have noticed, but pairing with smartphones is of interest to quite a few here. The interest isn't too surprising, given how much of the push for this has centred around being Android and iOS compatible, so it's a bit disconcerting to hear about interference - is it wrong to wish to characterise this a bit more?

It seems like it's some kind of personal affront to some people if you discuss anything that might derail the hype train around here. Apologies that the information I need for my use-case involves discussing an aspect of the device that hasn't flowered into paragraphs of gushing effusive praise.


----------



## audionewbi

Just to be clear interference isn't device related, cables act as antenna if they are not properly shield they can cause issues. Now I am not sure whether Mojo has any way of countering it but simply put unshielded cables is antenna for picking up signals.


----------



## OK-Guy

nztechfreak said:


> Why the negative tone?


 
  
 I'm not being negative just want things in perspective... bit like the All-Blacks stuffing France last night...


----------



## piercer

m-13 said:


> Any impressions of the AK100ii + Mojo?
> 
> I'm wondering if it will be better than the AK240SS and or AK380/AK Amp


 
  
 I have a Mojo, AK380 and AK380 Amp so can provide some early feedback.
  
 My initial impressions are this:
  
 When connected to my Galaxy S6 edge, playing music using USB Audio Pro and using Laylas the sound is excellent. The Mojo is definitely a high-end device, at a fraction of the normal cost. If this was all I had I would be very happy with it.
  
 However, IMHO it is not as good as the AK380 or AK380+Amp combo (which should not be a surprise, but was not inevitable). The AK380 has more bottom end and more information in the top end. It sounds 'bigger' and more confident.
  
 I just thought of an analogy which may make no sense to any one else, but here goes. In kendo terminology and capabilities I think of the Mojo as 5th Dan (definitely a dan grade), but the AK380 is an 8th Dan (highest level so far!).
  
 A track I have been listening to that has simultaneous deep bass and high frequency information is 'Wealth' by Jah Wobble and Marconi Union. I notice two things when listening to the AK380 and Mojo side by side. The AK380 has better and more bass - not huge amounts, but its noticeable, and there is a very high end ringing sound over the top of this bass, which has more shape on the AK380 and tends to end up sounding more like a clicking sound with the Mojo.
  
 Anyway, thats just my 2 pence worth YMMV


----------



## NZtechfreak

ok-guy said:


> I'm not being negative just want things in perspective... bit like the All-Blacks stuffing France last night... :bigsmile_face:




Well that was this morning here, enjoyed seeing us blow them off the park. Not the proudest world cup for northern hemisphere rugby this one (Japan excluded, haha).


----------



## musicday

I have Mojo and the Tera, very well both built, very small indeed. Since the Tera player can't do digital out there is no way to connect it to the DAC.
I wish there were some of 3.5 mm jack to micro usb that will convert the signal to digital.
Tera is brilliant but lacks power and doesn't sound good with all the headphones.
But now we have Mojo to cover our need,where Tera left it.


----------



## derGabe

x relic x said:


> The MoJo requires a mono 3.5mm coaxial input. Don't think the 75 Ohm is a requirement if it's a short run. A regular 3.5mm stereo interconnect creates a lot of hiss and I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> Like this:



Andy idea where to get such a cable? Preferably a really short one. So basically this is just a 3.5mm mono to 3.5mm mono cable, if i Need to connect my ibasso dx90 with the Mojo? To be honest, i habe no clue about digital connections and wonder, that a mono Plug would work like that.


----------



## wirefriend

sp3llv3xit said:


> If you're familiar with the Hugo's soundstage, the Mojo shrinks it a bit in all directions: height, width and depth.
> 
> Presentation is still impressively layered, not flat.


 
 I heard Hugo just once and I am not sure if I remember it right (yes, I was impressed but can't remember exactly why...)
  
 Could anyone compare Mojo's soundstage to the one of HiFiMan HM-901 or iBasso DX100 / Hibino R10 ?


----------



## audiocraze

audionewbi said:


> Just to be clear interference isn't device related, cables act as antenna if they are not properly shield they can cause issues. Now I am not sure whether Mojo has any way of countering it but simply put unshielded cables is antenna for picking up signals.




I think you are right, and I would assume that the add-on device that moon audio was showing (the one where most of the cck cable is hidden in the metal add-on box) will resolve the issue. Would be nice if Chord could comment on this ... I know it was just a prototype so maybe shielding is something that can be added if it is not yet.


----------



## OK-Guy

audiocraze said:


> I think you are right, and I would assume that the add-on device that moon audio was showing (the one where most of the cck cable is hidden in the metal add-on box) will resolve the issue. Would be nice if Chord could comment on this ...


 
  
 all in good time... things must be ready for release first, hth...


----------



## x RELIC x

dergabe said:


> Andy idea where to get such a cable? Preferably a really short one. So basically this is just a 3.5mm mono to 3.5mm mono cable, if i Need to connect my ibasso dx90 with the Mojo? To be honest, i habe no clue about digital connections and wonder, that a mono Plug would work like that.




$0.83 from here:

http://www.mycablemart.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=5538

Or 

$75 from here (configure your jacks):

http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html

I make no assertions on whether you'll hear a difference.


----------



## OK-Guy

nztechfreak said:


> Well that was this morning here, enjoyed seeing us blow them off the park. Not the proudest world cup for northern hemisphere rugby this one (Japan excluded, haha).


 
  
 yup must admit England were pathetic & gutless, sad to see Wales go out yesterday to a piece of brilliance... what can you say about the All-Blacks 'expletive' awesome...


----------



## rkt31

daps like fiio and ak stream only pcm. if someone want to stream dsd in dop thru these daps, foobar via a plugin can convert dsd files into a dop flacs which are played normally and recognized by Hugo and mojo as dsd. however dap itself will output noise thru its own headphone out. even optical input of Hugo and mojo should also work.


----------



## Duncan

I guess I am buying the beers haha 

To catch up, good that piercer agrees re the Layla / MoJo combination, means I'm neither insane nor deaf, doubly confirmed by the impressions vs AK380, which mirror my own compared to QP1R...

Looks like we are cut from the same cloth when it comes to what, and how we listen to / hear things.


----------



## audiocraze

ok-guy said:


> all in good time... things must be ready for release first, hth...




One more suggestion for future releases: a "lock" switch to prevent volume changes while in a pocket would be nice for a mobile device. 

Just to be clear to all who are possibly offended by improvement ideas: I own and love the Mojo


----------



## PhilW

x relic x said:


> I just tested the MoJo with the iPhone 5s. No hiss, no interference, no clicks, beeps, bops, etc. Connected with the standard CCK to micro USB cable to MoJo. Tried browsing the web, texting, and even called myself from the land line (the phone rings through the MoJo - blew my ears out!). No noise.
> 
> Not sure what the differences are that others may be experiencing but this is my experience with the 5s and MoJo. Also, my X5 and X5ii DAPs are silent connected through coaxial to the MoJo.




I found it headphone dependant. Using my p7 I get no interference. Using acs I need airplane mode.


----------



## x RELIC x

philw said:


> I found it headphone dependant. Using my p7 I get no interference. Using acs I need airplane mode.




I imagine. I am using JH Angie.


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> I imagine. I am using JH Angie.


Yup, as I mentioned a few posts / pages back, the bass adjustment box seems to suck up the RFI and spit it straight into the MoJo, bit of a pain, but I am using the MoJo no more than six inches away from my cell, and as long as that adjuster isn't in between the two all is good


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> Yup, as I mentioned a few posts / pages back, the bass adjustment box seems to suck up the RFI and spit it straight into the MoJo, bit of a pain, but I am using the MoJo no more than six inches away from my cell, and as long as that adjuster isn't in between the two all is good




I must have missed your post. So, I don't hear any noise/interference at all but you're saying with the bass attenuator near/between the MoJo and your smartphone you then hear noise. I'll have to test it with my iPhone 5s.


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> I must have missed your post. So, I don't hear any noise/interference at all but you're saying with the bass attenuator near/between the MoJo and your smartphone you then hear noise. I'll have to test it with my iPhone 5s.


ONLY if the cell has a 2G signal, 3G/4G/LTE seem to be unaffected, those in the UK will know how often O2 sits on 2G, or even worse, Edge (I was bemused at the MoJo launch, in central London, O2 couldn't get out of Edge, frustrating!)

For the record, I know edge is multiple 2G instances, but how O2 have implemented it in the UK, it is good for nothing!


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> ONLY if the cell has a 2G signal, 3G/4G/LTE seem to be unaffected, those in the UK will know how often O2 sits on 2G, or even worse, Edge (I was bemused at the MoJo launch, in central London, O2 couldn't get out of Edge, frustrating!)




Ah! Now that makes sense. 




Edit: Just tested with 2G and there's noise but at 3" from the MoJo it goes away. Long live DAPs!!


----------



## tonytony

How about matching of Mojo and Dita ?


----------



## OK-Guy

x relic x said:


> Ah! Now that makes sense.


 
  
 you do know he's a deranged lunatic right?


----------



## Duke40

I am interested in the Chord Mojo, though I have some battery charging questions.
  
 Downloaded the manual, it says I need at least 1 Amp ...  I have a spare iPad charger wall wart (2 Amp @ 5 Volts),  instead of using the apple lightning cable that comes with the iPad charger I think I could just use the USB A >Micro cable that Chord supplies with the Mojo, plugging that into the iPad charger wall wart. 
So ...  iPad Charger >> Chord USB Micro cable >> Chord Mojo
  
Would I be able to use this to charge the Mojo ?
  
When not using the Mojo to listen to music, would it be OK to leave the Mojo powered on and attached to the charger ?
  
Reason for the above question, is that it is similar in how I treat my iPhone, that is, when I get home and it is not going to be used, I just plug it into the charger and leave it attached overnight (rather than unplugging from the charger as soon as I reach 100% battery), iPhone seems to keep good battery health this way (rather than constantly letting them run down).  I suppose this is really a question of battery care "best practise".
  
Thanks to everyone for taking the time on posting their impressions of the Mojo (especially paired with the AKG K3003), I appreciate it.
I have long been curious of hearing Chord products given their excellent reputation, at this price point the Mojo is certainly very attractive and I should be able to have a demo in the next fortnight.


----------



## Duncan

I have an intelligent charger that has little lights on it that shows if a device is pulling current or not, even when the white light goes off on the MoJo there is still a little bit of current being drawn, so assume is trickle charging so as to keep battery at full, so all is okay there I'm sure 

Oh, OK-Guy, yup, mad as a box of frogs, especially when I dream about batteries running out of charge, guess I need to get out more, trouble is, more I go out, the more I use the MoJo, so it's actually exaggerating my problem... Erm, maybe I need to stay in more, but then I'll spend more time (and money!) on the forums... Vicious circle!

Think I need those guys in white coats to pay me a visit!


----------



## Duke40

duncan said:


> I have an intelligent charger that has little lights on it that shows if a device is pulling current or not, even when the white light goes off on the MoJo there is still a little bit of current being drawn, so assume is trickle charging so as to keep battery at full, so all is okay there I'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 @ Duncan ... that was quick response, Thanks for your help !


----------



## x RELIC x

duke40 said:


> I am interested in the Chord Mojo, though I have some battery charging questions.
> 
> Downloaded the manual, it says I need at least 1 Amp ...  I have a spare iPad charger wall wart (2 Amp @ 5 Volts),  instead of using the apple lightning cable that comes with the iPad charger I think I could just use the USB A >Micro cable that Chord supplies with the Mojo, plugging that into the iPad charger wall wart.
> So ...  iPad Charger >> Chord USB Micro cable >> Chord Mojo
> ...




The iPad charger should be fine, but for lithium ion batteries, in general, the longer you have it at full charge the shorter the overall lifespan of the battery. Not sure if the same applies to the dry cel lithium polymer in the MoJo.

You can read about lithium ion lifespan here:

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries




> "Besides selecting the best-suited voltage thresholds for a given application, a regular Li-ion should not remain at the high-voltage ceiling of 4.20V/cell for an extended time. When fully charged, remove the battery and allow to voltage to revert to a more natural level. This is like relaxing the muscles after strenuous exercise. Although a properly functioning Li-ion charger will terminate charge when the battery is full, some chargers apply a topping charge if the battery terminal voltage drops to a given level."


----------



## OK-Guy

duncan said:


> Oh, @OK-Guy, yup, mad as a box of frogs,


 
  
 you have a weird mojo going on mate (keeping on topic) but kinda interesting... what happens when you open the box?


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> You can read about lithium ion lifespan here:
> 
> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


cannot quote indented quotes on mobile, however in the case of my charger, for all tablets, phones and my ecig that I charge with it, when charging is complete it shows no current whatsoever being drawn, so this is definitely something the MoJo is calling for, rather than being force fed.


----------



## Duke40

@ x RELIC x       thank you for the Battery University link !
  
 I read it and noticed " Exposing the battery to high temperature and dwelling in a full state-of-charge for an extended time can be more stressful than cycling."
 as well as the part you quoted.  Noted that the article is for Lithium Ion batteries (rather than the dry cell Lithium polymer of the Chord Mojo)
  
 So, I think the best thing for me to do is just remove it from the charger once it reaches 100%


----------



## Duncan

duke40 said:


> @ x RELIC x       thank you for the Battery University link !
> 
> I read it and noticed "[COLOR=333333] Exposing the battery to high temperature and dwelling in a full state-of-charge for an extended time can be more stressful than cycling.[/COLOR]"
> as well as the part you quoted.  Noted that the article is for Lithium Ion batteries (rather than the dry cell Lithium polymer of the Chord Mojo)
> ...


Would be interesting to get Chords take on it, as a lot of devices charge at full speed to say 90% and then trickle in the rest, what I noticed with my charger, bearing in mind this device isn't even 100hrs old yet, could just be part of what should happen (i.e. I haven't left it in that state for days on end, and FWIW in that state, the device is as cool as a cucumber )

Edit: let us not forget that in the instructions it says to charge for 10hrs, the white light stays on for way less time than that, so that adds to the trickle charge thoughts...




ok-guy said:


> you have a weird mojo going on mate (keeping on topic) but kinda interesting... what happens when you open the box?


Depends if the box was air tight or not.


----------



## x RELIC x

duke40 said:


> @ x RELIC x       thank you for the Battery University link !
> 
> I read it and noticed "[COLOR=333333] Exposing the battery to high temperature and dwelling in a full state-of-charge for an extended time can be more stressful than cycling.[/COLOR]"
> as well as the part you quoted.  Noted that the article is for Lithium Ion batteries (rather than the dry cell Lithium polymer of the Chord Mojo)
> ...




To be honest I'm sure Chord has implemented the proper battery circuitry for long life operation so I wouldn't be that worried about it. Plus, can you really just leave it on the charger and not listen to it for long? :tongue_smile: 

I more or less posted the link as many people have misconceptions about keeping their batteries at full charge for extended periods of time. I've had a few batteries in the past die prematurely on me for this exact reason. Giving back to the community and all that. 

Duncan to be clear I was talking about keeping it at max charge for prolonged periods. Like maxing the RPMs on your car in park for too long. Very stressful. Same thing they are saying about lithium ion, even on trickle (again not exactly the same as li-po in the MoJo). I agree, it would be interesting to get Chords take on it.

Almost all lithium chargers slow down significantly after 90%. It's a safety thing I don't want to get into and derail the thread further.


----------



## Duke40

> Originally Posted by *Duncan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would be interesting to get Chords take on it, as a lot of devices charge at full speed to say 90% and then trickle in the rest, what I noticed with my charger, bearing in mind this device isn't even 100hrs old yet, could just be part of what should happen (i.e. I haven't left it in that state for days on end, and FWIW in that state, the device is as cool as a cucumber
> 
> ...


 
  
 + 1    agree, it would be good to know Chords take on it.  Thanks again !
  
 Have found a place where I can demo both the Chord Mojo and the Oppo HA-2 at the end of the month, but this thread has been very good with people posting 
 there useful impressions, so I must admit I am nearly 100% leaning towards the Chord Mojo.


----------



## Rob Watts

The ten hours applies if Mojo has been in long term storage and the battery is completely flat. So it won't apply now as units are only a few weeks old.
  
 If the white light goes off, it is not charging. But the FPGA is still drawing current when charging and Mojo is off.
  
 Rob


----------



## M-13

piercer said:


> I have a Mojo, AK380 and AK380 Amp so can provide some early feedback.


 
 Thanks for the response.
  
 Have you tried the Mojo with the optical line out of the AK380?
  
 I ask because I'm guessing the Mojo sounds better when fed by a AK Dap rather than an iPhone.


----------



## J4MES

I just signed up for Tidal and was testing it out via MBP's USB - Micro USB Mojo. In the mojo manual it says that the power ball light indicates the sample rate with a table below. Only problem is I see no table. When I tested Tidal/Spotify/iTunes the ball had a pale blue colour on all.


----------



## Duncan

The table is on the outside edge of the inner portion of the box


----------



## J4MES

duncan said:


> The table is on the outside edge of the inner portion of the box




Okay thanks. Okay it says 176 for all of them in that case.


----------



## x RELIC x

j4mes said:


> I just signed up for Tidal and was testing it out via MBP's USB - Micro USB Mojo. In the mojo manual it says that the power ball light indicates the sample rate with a table below. Only problem is I see no table. When I tested Tidal/Spotify/iTunes the ball had a pale blue colour on all.




The table is brilliantly printed on the box itself.

You need to set the sample rate manually in the midi controller app in OSX, or use a third party program that will pass along the sample rate from the track in mixed sample rate libraries. I use Audirvana+.

Not sure if Tidal has the option to pass the sample rate information independent of the midi output settings.


----------



## Tony1110

m-13 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Have you tried the Mojo with the optical line out of the AK380?
> 
> I ask because I'm guessing the Mojo sounds better when fed by a AK Dap rather than an iPhone.




There was lots of debate in the HUGO thread about coax vs optical vs USB and I believe Chord themselves stated that optical was the superior connection. But that didn't stop a lot of people preferring coax and there were lots who couldn't tell the difference at all. It might well sound better out of an AK DAP, but probably not to the extent that it would warrant buying one if you already owned an iPhone. I'm happy with the sound out of my S5 (although I need a better cable solution) and I wouldn't buy an expensive DAP merely to use it as a transport. For the record, I get no interference with 4g or wifi, although I am experiencing the odd stutter - something I'm attributing to the mass of cables and adaptors in the chain.


----------



## M-13

tony1110 said:


> There was lots of debate in the HUGO thread about coax vs optical vs USB and I believe Chord themselves stated that optical was the superior connection. But that didn't stop a lot of people preferring coax and there were lots who couldn't tell the difference at all. It might well sound better out of an AK DAP, but probably not to the extent that it warrants buying one if you already own an iPhone. I'm happy with the sound out of my S5 (although I need a better cable solution) and there's no way I'd pay for one of those overpriced toys merely to use it as a transport. For the record, I get no interference with 4g or wifi, although I am experiencing the odd stutter - something I'm attributing to the mass of cables and adaptors in the chain.


 
 I already own the AK100ii so I was naturally curious. I was looking into upgrading up the AK chain or getting a Hugo, but then the Mojo came along and has changed things a bit. Now I feel like I can save a lot of money and get similar quality sound


----------



## rkt31

I bet feeding mojo with fiio x3 or ak 240 via coaxial won't make any difference in sound quality. so those who don't have dap, fiio x3 2nd gen is a great buy.


----------



## OK-Guy

ok seeing everyone has earned a day off at The Pump it's down to me to bring you a 'Official' Chord-Electronics announcement dealing with RF interference with phones...
  
*We at Chord Electronics suggest that people switch to flight mode when using Mojo Especially when it's strapped to a phone.*
  
*When using a phone as the source the RF noise level is dependant which frequency its on and how far the base station is away from the phone.*
  
*This is because the phone will ramp up its transmit power to make the connection.  This is almost like an EMP bomb going off right next to the Mojo and its two dangling RF receiving cables. We have taken all precautions, but there is little that can be done to overcome the massive amount of RF that is generated within millimetres of the Mojo, hope this helps in some way. *


----------



## all999

Cut the hype guys and give us real impressions! Over 60 pages, 5 days of using Mojo and not even one post about how it sounds, just hype. That's starting to be suspicious, don't You think?
  
 There's more "awesomeness" here than on Apple keynotes


----------



## OK-Guy

if I could add a little to my post... I had a lot of RF interference with my old Sony PHA-2 DAC/Amp, putting the ZX1 in Airplane-Mode cured it... now it's time for me to go but I'll be back..


----------



## tassardar

Today I tried and the mojo with zx2->mojo->cdm. As a dac, it is more energetic, more transparent, and feels more dynamic then the zx2. It's base also hit harder yet controlled. Overall it's a marked improvement over the zx2 as a dac. The amp section versus say the cdm, the cdm is smoother, warmer ,more musical and overall more enjoyable through the cdm then direct from mojo. Just being better then zx2 is all that it matters to me; I find most saber based dacs don't feel any better really.


----------



## OK-Guy

all999 said:


> Cut the hype guys and give us real impressions! Over 60 pages, 5 days of using Mojo and not even one post about how it sounds, just hype. That's starting to be suspicious, don't You think?
> 
> There's more "awesomeness" here than on Apple keynotes


 
  
 a bit of self-praise before I go... it took some organising of 500+ Head-Fi'ers to create all the 'hype'... Obi-One gave me instant admission to become the newest member of The-Force he was that impressed, I digress...
  
 ever think that it's because Mojo is a innovative product that brings Hi-End to the masses?


----------



## all999

ok-guy said:


> a bit of self-praise before I go... it took some organising of 500+ Head-Fi'ers to create all the 'hype'... Obi-One gave me instant admission to become the newest member of The-Force, I digress...
> 
> ever think that it's because Mojo is a innovative product that brings Hi-End to the masses?


 
  
 Yeah, so innovative that it can't be compared to anything at all
  
 Just to let You know I'm not trolling, I preordered my Mojo just after release from Polish distributor. I just wanted to read some real impressions, not another "awesome", that is hype, You can't deny, can You? Even if not intended


----------



## J4MES

all999 said:


> Cut the hype guys and give us real impressions! Over 60 pages, 5 days of using Mojo and not even one post about how it sounds, just hype. That's starting to be suspicious, don't You think?
> 
> There's more "awesomeness" here than on Apple keynotes




This is my first amp so take what I say with that in mind. I listened to a few hours last night using Spotify free and it just made music better in every aspect and I woke up this morning with the desire to just listen to more music. 

I will say I recently listened to a Audio synthesis da-x and desire with a creek obh21se and that had a larger sound stage. Right after that I heard a Wadia 270 cd
Dcs Purcell and Delius with Verity Parsifal speakers, which just blew my mind. Taking into account the price I'm very happy with my mojo


----------



## mjdutton

nztechfreak said:


> I read it that way too, the 'warmth' was relative to the Hugo, whose signature was not to some folks liking (too lean/cold/sterile were some of the criticisms I've seen levelled at the Hugo).


 
  
 I would agree that it's warmer than Hugo and that it's less clinical (cold) too.  Also the edge/hardness has been reduced that some people call timing - I think there mistake-taken and I think that Mojo proves this.


----------



## mjdutton

duncan said:


> That is more than a little harsh!!
> 
> FWIW, I am one of the people that finds the Hugo cold and sterile, compared to well, the Mojo, and also players like the ZX2, and definitely against vinyl... I have all of those items, does that invalidate my thoughts as well? what probably doesn't help me is that I generally listen to bright IEMs, but I do mention this, and this is a valid argument, alongside those that use the HD800...
> 
> ...


 

 I also find the Hugo a bit clinical (cold & sterile), but I think Rob Watts said in a previous post that the Hugo's design is getting on for 3 years old and there have been Hugo TT and Dave since then moving the design (and sound) forwards (better).


----------



## emilsoft

all999 said:


> Yeah, so innovative that it can't be compared to anything at all
> 
> Just to let You know I'm not trolling, I preordered my Mojo just after release from Polish distributor. I just wanted to read some real impressions, not another "awesome", that is hype, You can't deny, can You? Even if not intended


 
 it's awesome! Believe the hype, it's ground breaking miracle - wipes the floor with any device in it's price range that I've heard, or higher. I've commented on it's sound in past posts in this thread


----------



## deuter

emilsoft said:


> it's awesome! Believe the hype, it's ground breaking miracle - wipes the floor with any device in it's price range that I've heard, or higher. I've commented on it's sound in past posts in this thread


 
 When will this thread slow down. 
  
 Is hard to keep up.


----------



## Duncan

all999 said:


> Cut the hype guys and give us real impressions! Over 60 pages, 5 days of using Mojo and not even one post about how it sounds, just hype. That's starting to be suspicious, don't You think?
> 
> There's more "awesomeness" here than on Apple keynotes


It hasn't been out long enough to form concrete opinions, any reviewer worth their salt would allow at least a week to get used to their new device 

Those reviews will be coming - soon enough


----------



## pearljam50000

How close in % does the Mojo gets to the Hugo's sound quality? I think that even  if it's 90% i will be happy .


----------



## Uncle E1

pearljam50000 said:


> How close in % does the Mojo gets to the Hugo's sound quality? I think that even  if it's 90% i will be happy .


 
  
 very curious as to how you quantify the percentage


----------



## Libertad

pearljam50000 said:


> How close in % does the Mojo gets to the Hugo's sound quality? I think that even  if it's 90% i will be happy .


 
 To some on this thread the two are inseparable sonically some say its more musical some say its more bass light. If you have an opportunity to audition it for yourself i think that would be best. One thing is known for sure is that it is fantastic especially given the price its asking.


----------



## J4MES

x relic x said:


> The table is brilliantly printed on the box itself.
> 
> You need to set the sample rate manually in the midi controller app in OSX, or use a third party program that will pass along the sample rate from the track in mixed sample rate libraries. I use Audirvana+.
> 
> Not sure if Tidal has the option to pass the sample rate information independent of the midi output settings.


 

 Thanks, I did this and the highest I could set the mojo was 768000hz 2ch 32 bit.


----------



## AndrewH13

Apologies if this has been discussed earlier, I'm about 25 pages behind, quick moving thread!

I fell asleep listening with Hugo last night. Remember waking up and taking IEMs out. 

Just tried listening and it's switching off after a few seconds. I'm hoping it has no auto shutdown and is like Hugo, needs physical shutdown?


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> $0.83 from here:
> 
> http://www.mycablemart.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=5538
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, that's the comparison I've been making as well. I know that Drew's cables will be very well made, with good connectors, very well done terminations and good shielding, especially since he's using real RG179 coax cable that's 75 Ohm. The thing I fear with the cheapo cables is how well they'll be shielded, especially given the interference issues some have noticed. Then I also wonder if the 75 Ohm coax will make a difference in SQ. Any and all thoughts and input greatly appreciated. I've also reached out and asked Drew directly (both because it's his cable and also since he has first-hand experience with the Mojo) and will let you know what he says. Cheers


----------



## mjdutton

Did anyone film the Mojo launch at The Shard, it would be nice to have some narrative to go with the slides?


----------



## musicheaven

Glad you're the one who started the thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's certainly a worthwhile offering. I've had my eyes on the Hugo for a long time but the entry price was the thing that got me waiting however with this new entry, I don't think it's the same anymore. Portable DAC/Amp is my weakness and until this device came to the consumer world, I did not think we could literally see something of that size being so similar to the Hugo. It's quite refreshing and they have definitively raised the bar quite high. It'll be hard to have another contender beating this one. I have inquired about it from a close by supplier, hoping to own one hopefully soon. I am wondering if a balanced version would be in their cards? On another note, I have heard that they might be offering accessories along the lines of plug-able modules of different kinds. Have you heard the same or otherwise?
  
 Quote:


Spoiler: Chror Mojo: The new powerful kid on the block!






Spoiler: Chror Mojo: The new powerful kid on the block!



 





mython said:


> ​ ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duncan

j4mes said:


> Thanks, I did this and the highest I could set the mojo was 768000hz 2ch 32 bit.


Why would you do this for tidal which is limited to AFAIK 16/44,100?

That is like using a swimming pool to have a bath...


----------



## Mython

tonytony said:


> How about matching of Mojo and Dita ?


 
  
 I can tell you what that _looks_ like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
  
_Retrospective UPDATE:   _www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1170#post_12007977


----------



## tonytony

mython said:


> I can tell you what that _looks_ like!


 
 LOL ))))))


----------



## obsidyen

ok-guy said:


> yup must admit England were pathetic & gutless, sad to see Wales go out yesterday to a piece of brilliance... what can you say about the All-Blacks 'expletive' awesome...


 

 Come on mate, who cares about rugby? Football is what matters. You won all 10 matches in group stage of EURO 2016 and were the best team of that stage. We, as luck would have it (seriously it was sheer luck), finished the group stage as the best 3rd team so we also directly qualified to EURO 2016.


----------



## nmatheis

RedJohn456: I pinged Fiio, and yes the Fiio micro USB -> Lightning cable that makes CCK unnecessary exists but is pending Apple's MFi certification. This would be an awesome one-cable solution for Mojo and other portable DAC owners. Hopefully it gets certified, so we can buy it!


----------



## Mython

obsidyen said:


> ok-guy said:
> 
> 
> > yup must admit England were pathetic & gutless, sad to see Wales go out yesterday to a piece of brilliance... what can you say about the All-Blacks 'expletive' awesome...
> ...


 

  
  
  
_Sigh_.... look, I'm really sorry to break the news to you both, but:
  
  
 Rugby doesn't matter
  
_*and*_
  
 Football doesn't matter,
  
_*either!*_
  
  
 They're both just a bunch of men running around after a ball of some shape or other.
  
  
 Apologies if this news comes as a shock to you both, after so many years on planet earth. Hopefully you'll each be able to come to terms with it, with your Hugo or Mojo to console you and keep you from going 'off the reservation'


----------



## nmatheis

Anyone in *Portland, OR* have a Mojo? If so, I'd love to try it out. A few of us PDX Headfi'ers are getting together tomorrow (Monday) night in SE. It'd be a great chance to spread the Mojo Magic


----------



## DanTheDane

mscott58 said:


> The thing I fear with the cheapo cables is how well they'll be shielded, especially given the interference issues some have noticed. Then I also wonder if the 75 Ohm coax will make a difference in SQ. Any and all thoughts and input greatly appreciated.


 
  
 The SQ will be the exact same, since it's 1's and 0's being transferred. The only thing that can cause a lower SQ with the cheaper cable is that it get's so much interference that it causers glitches in the signal or the wrong OHM causing similar issues. However with such a short cable distance I wouldn't be worried though.


----------



## RedJohn456

nmatheis said:


> @RedJohn456: I pinged Fiio, and yes the Fiio micro USB -> Lightning cable that makes CCK unnecessary exists but is pending Apple's MFi certification. This would be an awesome one-cable solution for Mojo and other portable DAC owners. Hopefully it gets certified, so we can buy it!


 

 Thanks for the update! One cable solutions are awesome. So it would work with any portable amp/dac right?


----------



## Whitigir

danthedane said:


> The SQ will be the exact same, since it's 1's and 0's being transferred. The only thing that can cause a lower SQ with the cheaper cable is that it get's so much interference that it causers glitches in the signal or the wrong OHM causing similar issues. However with such a short cable distance I wouldn't be worried though.




Totally agreed.  But last time I check, upgradatis + Hype > performance > senses


----------



## RedJohn456

Would anyone be able to compare the Mojo with the Geek Out V2 please?


----------



## nmatheis

redjohn456 said:


> nmatheis said:
> 
> 
> > [@=/u/389855/RedJohn456]@RedJohn456[/@]: I pinged Fiio, and yes the Fiio micro USB -> Lightning cable that makes CCK unnecessary exists but is pending Apple's MFi certification. This would be an awesome one-cable solution for Mojo and other portable DAC owners. Hopefully it gets certified, so we can buy it!
> ...




Yup, that's the idea. I'm literally begging Fiio for to try out, but I get the picture that they want to do this right and won't let any out of their hands until they receive Apple's blessing.


----------



## Atjt

mjdutton said:


> I would agree that it's warmer than Hugo and that it's less clinical (cold) too.  Also the edge/hardness has been reduced that some people call timing - I think there mistake-taken and I think that Mojo proves this.




Hi are you using iem s. If so which ones


----------



## elnero

Does anyone have a link to a decent OTG cable that could be used between the Mojo and Samsung Note 4?


----------



## mscott58

danthedane said:


> The SQ will be the exact same, since it's 1's and 0's being transferred. The only thing that can cause a lower SQ with the cheaper cable is that it get's so much interference that it causers glitches in the signal or the wrong OHM causing similar issues. However with such a short cable distance I wouldn't be worried though.




Thanks for your input. Yes, it's mainly interference I'm concerned about, with extra noise making its way into the signal. Also I'm not going to detail this thread with the various arguments of the great cable debate, such as the point that it's not actually ones or zeros/binary being transmitted in a coax (unlike optical) but rather a voltage representation...

Guess we'll try them and see what works best. 

Cheers


----------



## Rowethren

elnero said:


> Does anyone have a link to a decent OTG cable that could be used between the Mojo and Samsung Note 4?


 
  
 You can get custom ones with a huge variety of different sleeving from http://www.mimic-cables.com/collections/sleeved-cables/products/custom-usb-cable
 you can put the exact orientation of the angled connectors and exact lengths as well so the cable takes up the least amount of space. I bought one to go with
 my Oppo HA-2 but I will be using it with my Chord Mojo as well when it arrives. Only problem is their communication isn't amazing and the manufacture time
 is around 2-3 weeks + the delivery time from america to w/e in the world you are.
  
 Another option which is more "audiophile" is forza audio works, they use probably higher quality cabling. I have loads of their headphone cables and one OTG
 cable all of very high quality. Manufacture times are normally faster but they don't do right angled connectors so it will take up more space in your pocket or
 where ever you put your stack which is why I went for mimic-cables this time for an OTG (would still recommend forza for headphone and analogue cables
 though).


----------



## TokenGesture

Quick further impression - sounded extremely seductive with my s-em6 streaming Qobuz via iPhone


----------



## derGabe

x relic x said:


> $0.83 from here:
> 
> http://www.mycablemart.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=5538
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Pal. Have a good one.


----------



## ThatPhil

Will the add-on thingy coming later have a full size or micro SD card slot.


----------



## elnero

rowethren said:


> You can get custom ones with a huge variety of different sleeving from http://www.mimic-cables.com/collections/sleeved-cables/products/custom-usb-cable
> you can put the exact orientation of the angled connectors and exact lengths as well so the cable takes up the least amount of space. I bought one to go with
> my Oppo HA-2 but I will be using it with my Chord Mojo as well when it arrives. Only problem is their communication isn't amazing and the manufacture time
> is around 2-3 weeks + the delivery time from america to w/e in the world you are.
> ...


 
 Thanks, I'll look into those but probably won't be able to get either in the time I would need them. I just want the ability to be able to audition the Mojo with my Note 4 as well as my laptop.


----------



## griff2

elnero said:


> Does anyone have a link to a decent OTG cable that could be used between the Mojo and Samsung Note 4?


 
 I use this to connect the Note 3 to a Fiio X3 first gen and the results are first rate.  I'll be using the same cable when I demo the Mojo with my Note 3 tomorrow.


----------



## PhilW

elnero said:


> Does anyone have a link to a decent OTG cable that could be used between the Mojo and Samsung Note 4?


 whistles....look on our site for vertere dfi.....I sold pretty much one of them to every Hugo sale we took.


----------



## maxedfx

philw said:


> whistles....look on our site for vertere dfi.....I sold pretty much one of them to every Hugo sale we took.




Hey Phil,
Any idea when we, ppl outside of UK and EU can order the mojo from your store??


----------



## Rowethren

philw said:


> whistles....look on our site for vertere dfi.....I sold pretty much one of them to every Hugo sale we took.


 
  Damn that's a fair amount for an OTG cable. Also it is rather long at 25cm... Mine is only 10cm which is the perfect length to fit between a DAC/Amp and my Phone, any longer and it will have a load of excess which will get caught on things IMO.


----------



## Mcklemme

Any impressions on the Mojo vs Fostex HP-P1?

And please, all of you lucky Mojo owners (congrats with your new gear!), describe the Mojo's sound. I never heard the Mojo or the Hugo, and I am dying to learn about your impressions  Headphone pairing, sound stage etc.

Does it have an automatic power off function, so it turns off when the signal has been dead for like 30 mins?


----------



## PhilW

maxedfx said:


> Hey Phil,
> Any idea when we, ppl outside of UK and EU can order the mojo from your store??




The embargo will be for the foreseeable. Where are you?

Regards


----------



## maxedfx

philw said:


> The embargo will be for the foreseeable. Where are you?
> 
> Regards



I'm in Abudhabi, UAE.


----------



## OK-Guy

obsidyen said:


> Come on mate, who cares about rugby? Football is what matters. You won all 10 matches in group stage of EURO 2016 and were the best team of that stage. We, as luck would have it (seriously it was sheer luck), finished the group stage as the best 3rd team so we also directly qualified to EURO 2016.


 
  
 being half Welsh I was brought up on a diet of Footie & Rugby (my Mum was a huge rugby fan, always sobbed when the Welsh anthem played before a game) I maybe 60-40% in ruggers but I'm 100% English in football, hopefully we'll get you in our group, we need easy wins...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  did I ever mention the mighty Hammers superb victory yesterday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mython... your excluded from manly conversations from now on.


----------



## cheznous

Though the Mojo is a lovely thing I do find it difficult to stack with my DAPs. Any cable or strap can easily change the volume if they slip. 
Likewise none of my sysconcept or moon audio optical cables work because of the size shape of the Mojo. 
It looks neat, like a tiny TT but I wish it was actually shaped more like a DAP.


----------



## Rowethren

cheznous said:


> Though the Mojo is a lovely thing I do find it difficult to stack with my DAPs. Any cable or strap can easily change the volume if they slip.
> Likewise none of my sysconcept or moon audio optical cables work because of the size shape of the Mojo.
> It looks neat, like a tiny TT but I wish it was actually shaped more like a DAP.




I find that 3M Dual Lock works very well for connecting my phone to an amp so might do the trick for you. Leaves all the buttons free and no chance of straps disturbing your volume and exploding your ears.


----------



## audionewbi

cheznous said:


> Though the Mojo is a lovely thing I do find it difficult to stack with my DAPs. Any cable or strap can easily change the volume if they slip.
> Likewise none of my sysconcept or moon audio optical cables work because of the size shape of the Mojo.
> It looks neat, like a tiny TT but I wish it was actually shaped more like a DAP.



It stacks nicely with ak100 or ak120 but than again which dap is to be used as a standard?


----------



## beemarman

pearljam50000 said:


> How close in % does the Mojo gets to the Hugo's sound quality? I think that even  if it's 90% i will be happy .


 
  
  
 It's so close to the Hugo that I decided to sell my Hugo and keep the mojo. I have a feeling that in a few weeks a lot more mojo and Hugo owners might be thinking about doing the same.


----------



## cheznous

beemarman said:


> It's so close to the Hugo that I decided to sell my Hugo and keep the mojo. I have a feeling that in a few weeks a lot more mojo and Hugo owners might be thinking about doing the same.



I don't imagine that's what Chord were hoping for. 
The press release seemed more geared toward the potentially massive mobile phone market than Hugo owners or indeed potential Hugo owners.


----------



## beemarman

cheznous said:


> I don't imagine that's what Chord were hoping for.
> The press release seemed more geared toward the potentially massive mobile phone market than Hugo owners or indeed potential Hugo owners.


 
  
 I bought my Hugo mainly for potable use, but the size made it difficult sometimes. I had to carry a man bag with the Hugo, but with the mojo, I can carry it in my jacket pocket and it's much easier to use while travelling.
  
 Also, I used to get funny looks with the Hugo, especially on the London underground. With the mojo I don't get any funny looks and I still get 90% of the Hugo sound.
  
 Win win for me


----------



## Burju

x relic x said:


> Well of course, else it wouldn't be a very good report, haha. I knew I should have snapped a pic.
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


----------



## audiocraze

duke40 said:


> I am interested in the Chord Mojo, though I have some battery charging questions.
> 
> Downloaded the manual, it says I need at least 1 Amp ...  I have a spare iPad charger wall wart (2 Amp @ 5 Volts),  instead of using the apple lightning cable that comes with the iPad charger I think I could just use the USB A >Micro cable that Chord supplies with the Mojo, plugging that into the iPad charger wall wart.
> So ...  iPad Charger >> Chord USB Micro cable >> Chord Mojo
> ...


 

 I am using the AKG K3003 and I can fully recommend the Mojo. Listening since Thursday with more and more enthusiasm, the combination of Mojo and AKG K3003 is such an immersive experience, so joyful and musical.
  
 Compared to Oppo HA-2: The Oppo was great at first listening, but after a couple of hours the weaknesses became clear: Too tiring highs, too artificial, and then there is the hiss with low impedance IEMs. To be fair, Oppo recommends to use 16 Ohm upwards, and the K3003 only has 8 Ohm... The Mojo has power and control and brilliant treble but no shining shimmering type of treble, just controlled and clear. 
  
 Compared to AK120 Titan: I love the sound of the AK120, it has never disappointed on sound but AK just did not catch up with streaming services. Their Qobus integration is only half hearted, does not allow offline listening and anyway Qobus has a limited catalogue compared to Tidal. The Mojo is not worse in sound, just different, a tiny little less transparent. The Mojo has more body and more bass though. And it opens up the word of Tidal, paired with my Macbook Air or iPhone Mojo is what I use much more often these days.
  
 Overall, I am very impressed. That is an understatement, I am hypnotised is a better way of putting it. Magic of music, rediscovered, thanks to Mojo


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

whitigir said:


> Totally agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Digital out is 1's and 0', all right. But, it's not the same stream of 1's and 0's across DAPs.
 It depends on the decoder and Digital-out design of each DAP. Which is why, some DAP's Digital out is impacted by equalizer.


----------



## LFC_SL

cheznous said:


> I don't imagine that's what Chord were hoping for.
> The press release seemed more geared toward the potentially massive mobile phone market than Hugo owners or indeed potential Hugo owners.



Original Hugo has pre-amp and desktop / home functionality. 

It is easy to get consumed by forum threads. Some original Hugo owners do not use headphones. Some original Hugo owners only use headphones. Some actually use all the original Hugo features. This reality is merely that the Mojo is the _true_ portable that the Hugo never was. The Mojo only displaces the original Hugo for original Hugo owners that use the unit outdoors and _want_ pocketability.

Now there are four-distinct products in the Hugo range that cater for different needs. There is no displacement, just choice.

With FOTM it is important (1) not to assume your own needs are the only needs of the market (2) always, always think about resale value when about to jump on the next new shiny thing (3) demo


----------



## x RELIC x

burju said:


> That shiny round woods..........
> Mate, have you tried your LCD-XC with these setup yet?
> Please do share your impression? I appreciate you.
> Cheers




Tried the LCD-XC, LCD-2.2c, JH Angie, AKG K550, Vmoda M-100........

MoJo can drive them all easily and I hear no hiss, or clipping. I'll have more in my imminent review.

Had some back and forth with Rob and I can share that the MoJo has the exact same driving power as the Hugo. No sacrifices here. Can also share that he intentionally voiced it smoother with lower noise performance for the intended portable use so it's certainly not a matter of being less capable than Hugo, just voiced slightly differently and better THD specs (THD @ 3V 0.00017%).

More coming in the review........


----------



## mjdutton

atjt said:


> Hi are you using iem s. If so which ones


 
 I have been using the Mjo with AudioQuest Nighthawks and Audeze LCD-3


----------



## SearchOfSub

Edit.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mjdutton said:


> I have been using the Mjo with AudioQuest Nighthawks and Audeze LCD-3





Hello mjdutton, how does it sound with the Nighthawks, are you getting good volume? Thanks,


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> Tried the LCD-XC, LCD-2.2c, JH Angie, AKG K550, Vmoda M-100........
> 
> MoJo can drive them all easily and I hear no hiss, or clipping. I'll have more in my imminent review.
> 
> ...





Good to know it'll drive the Nighthawks fine if it has the same output power of the Hugo. There seems to be more thorough review of the Hugo compared to Mojo on the Hugo thread.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mjdutton said:


> I also find the Hugo a bit clinical (cold & sterile), but I think Rob Watts said in a previous post that the Hugo's design is getting on for 3 years old and there have been Hugo TT and Dave since then moving the design (and sound) forwards (better).





Just saw the post. Oh well, everyone does have different ears. There will always be a few who disagree with the masses.


----------



## REXNFX

duncan said:


> That is more than a little harsh!!
> 
> FWIW, I am one of the people that finds the Hugo cold and sterile, compared to well, the Mojo, and also players like the ZX2, and definitely against vinyl... I have all of those items, does that invalidate my thoughts as well? what probably doesn't help me is that I generally listen to bright IEMs, but I do mention this, and this is a valid argument, alongside those that use the HD800...
> 
> ...


 
 Nice to see someone comparing stuff to vinyl rather than yet another crappy digital product...


----------



## Whitigir

I can't wait to get the chance to audition the Mojo and pairing with ZX2  must be a huge improvement.


----------



## RedJohn456

whitigir said:


> I can't wait to get the chance to audition the Mojo and pairing with ZX2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Zx2 will act as the transport right? Have you considered something with a smaller foot print like an android phone. It will be only a transport right? Zx2 + Mojo will be quite thick. compared to those midrange android phones with massive batteries  + OTG to Mojo. Thats my eventual plan haha. Even though I just bough an X7. I am caught in the mojo hype train me wants it!


----------



## mscott58

redjohn456 said:


> Zx2 will act as the transport right? Have you considered something with a smaller foot print like an android phone. It will be only a transport right? Zx2 + Mojo will be quite thick. compared to those midrange android phones with massive batteries  + OTG to Mojo. Thats my eventual plan haha. Even though I just bough an X7. I am caught in the mojo hype train me wants it!


 
 Great point. What do you think would be the best Android phone to act as a transport? Would love to have something with expandable storage. Also would only use as the transport, not as a phone, and would love a model I could find used for a good deal. Have to admit I'm an iPhone guy so I know very little about Android phones. Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

mscott58 said:


> Great point. What do you think would be the best Android phone to act as a transport? Would love to have something with expandable storage. Also would only use as the transport, not as a phone, and would love a model I could find used for a good deal. Have to admit I'm an iPhone guy so I know very little about Android phones. Cheers


 

 Funny thing is that there are quite a few android phones coming out with ESS Sabre dacs so they don't sound all that bad:
  
 What you want is a phone with the following:
 - Expandable storage
 - Replaceable battery or fast charge option - with removable batteries you can use huge aftermarket batteries to get monstrous battery life.
 - Strong processors, not easy to play lossless files and its taxing on weaker processors
  
 But these days the flagship phones are doing away with storage and removable battery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If looking at phones with good audio quality by themselves 
High End
 - LG V10
 - Meizu Pro 5 (can use headphone port as line out port via settings option)
 - Sony Z5 (can natively play DSD according to sony)
  
Midrange
 - Asus Zenfone 2 (300 USD version gets you 4GB of ram, thats insane!)
 - ZTE Axon Elite (said to be audiophile quality phone but ymmv)
  
  
 My recommendation would be to get a mid range phone as you get close to flagship specs at much lower prices. The 2 aforementioned midrange phones would be good but I dont know if they have removable battery.
  
 Another solid choice would be the older Samsung Galaxy Note 4 which is nice and big, has expandable store and removable battery. A company called zero lemon makes huge batteries for them which lasts for days at a time. Depending on how much power the Mojo draws, that might be a good compromise. Most cellphones these days are ridiculously thin to begin with so stack size will be smaller relatively. 
  
 Hopefully that helped!


----------



## Libertad

My LG pulse is a pretty poor android phone but it has no problem playing my FLAC library and the battery is replacable and the storage is expandable so i will be using it as a transport. The fact that the mojo can work with android with OTG is a huge selling point for me as it makes this accessible to me on the go and it will work with my smart tv and pc win win in my book.


----------



## Burju

x relic x said:


> Tried the LCD-XC, LCD-2.2c, JH Angie, AKG K550, Vmoda M-100........
> 
> MoJo can drive them all easily and I hear no hiss, or clipping. I'll have more in my imminent review.
> 
> ...




Thank you.
Sounds good to me......knowing "no hiss and no clipping with XC" with extra bonus on better THD.
Looking forward to your review, cheers.


----------



## NZtechfreak

redjohn456 said:


> Midrange
> - Asus Zenfone 2 (300 USD version gets you 4GB of ram, thats insane!)


 
  
 You can actually get the 4GB Zenfone 2 for as little as about $220USD from AliExpress for the 32gb one, which of course has a card slot. The 64gb version also readily available there, although I have not seen the 128gb version yet.
  
 Note 4 is a good higher-end option, the Samsung phones put out a lot more charge than other Android devices to USB OTG connected devices, which means they will work with a larger number of DAC/amp units without external power solutions.


----------



## SearchOfSub

burju said:


> Thank you.
> Sounds good to me......knowing "no hiss and no clipping with XC" with extra bonus on better THD.
> Looking forward to your review, cheers.





+1. Looking forward to the review.


----------



## SearchOfSub

audiocraze said:


> I am using the AKG K3003 and I can fully recommend the Mojo. Listening since Thursday with more and more enthusiasm, the combination of Mojo and AKG K3003 is such an immersive experience, so joyful and musical.
> 
> Compared to Oppo HA-2: The Oppo was great at first listening, but after a couple of hours the weaknesses became clear: Too tiring highs, too artificial, and then there is the hiss with low impedance IEMs. To be fair, Oppo recommends to use 16 Ohm upwards, and the K3003 only has 8 Ohm... The Mojo has power and control and brilliant treble but no shining shimmering type of treble, just controlled and clear.
> 
> ...




I'd also be very interested in review of the Mojo with the Pandora VI. I don't think there are many DAC/Amps out there that recommends down to 8ohm. I currently plugged mine out from the paired Dac/Amp and plugged it straight into my Galaxy tablet and although there is less resolution, there are more details and clarity. And ofcourse these cans being highly efficient it gets very loud. I still prefer it with a dac/amp but I wonder if I am getting more clarity and details without it due to the impedence mismatching of some sort.


----------



## pearljam50000

Sorry for the weird question... But do the buttons feels solid on the Mojo?


----------



## NZtechfreak

searchofsub said:


> I'd also be very interested in review of the Mojo with the Pandora VI. I don't think there are many DAC/Amps out there that recommends down to 8ohm. I currently plugged mine out from the paired Dac/Amp and plugged it straight into my Galaxy tablet and although there is less resolution, there are more details and clarity. And ofcourse these cans being highly efficient it gets very loud. I still prefer it with a dac/amp but I wonder if I am getting more clarity and details without it due to the impedence mismatching of some sort.


 
  
 I might be able to try my Hope VI with the Mojo this week, depending on when the local dealer gets stock. The very low output impedance in the VI is a double-whammy, causing not only impedance matching problems with a lot of gear, but also running into clipping due to current limitations with yet more gear. DAC/amps with less than an ohm output impedance and reasonable current supply should be fine with the VI, so I would not anticipate problems here.
  
 Regards the Galaxy Tab you are using, what model is that? I would be surprised if it's output impedance was less than ohm, so I would more suspicious of impedance matching issues with the tablet.


----------



## SearchOfSub

nztechfreak said:


> I might be able to try my Hope VI with the Mojo this week, depending on when the local dealer gets stock. The very low output impedance in the VI is a double-whammy, causing not only impedance matching problems with a lot of gear, but also running into clipping due to current limitations with yet more gear. DAC/amps with less than an ohm output impedance and reasonable current supply should be fine with the VI, so I would not anticipate problems here.
> 
> Regards the Galaxy Tab you are using, what model is that? I would be surprised if it's output impedance was less than ohm, so I would more suspicious of impedance matching issues with the tablet.




That would be great if you can give us a review of the pairing between the two. Looking forward to all the impressions!


----------



## raypin

pearljam50000 said:


> Sorry for the weird question... But do the buttons feels solid on the Mojo?


 
 mmm......solid as a rock. It does not feel loose or anything like that. If there is one characteristic that all Chord products share is the tank-like build. So, no worries there.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mcklemme said:


> Any impressions on the Mojo vs Fostex HP-P1?
> 
> And please, all of you lucky Mojo owners (congrats with your new gear!), describe the Mojo's sound. I never heard the Mojo or the Hugo, and I am dying to learn about your impressions  Headphone pairing, sound stage etc.
> 
> Does it have an automatic power off function, so it turns off when the signal has been dead for like 30 mins?





From what I gather from few different threads including Hugo thread, the Mojo has an intimate, warm sound that is musical with plenty of power to drive all cans. This can be due to the very low distortion which in turn gets you closer to the source. - I wouldn't expect super soundstage with the Mojo but small, intimate musical listening sessions.


----------



## x RELIC x

pearljam50000 said:


> Sorry for the weird question... But do the buttons feels solid on the Mojo?





raypin said:


> mmm......solid as a rock. It does not feel loose or anything like that. If there is one characteristic that all Chord products share is the tank-like build. So, no worries there.




Actually, on the unit I have, two of the three balls spin freely and the volume up ball is rather 'stuck' in place. Operation is fine but thought you guys should know. Not a negative in any way in my opinion and it doesn't affect operation at all.


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> Actually, on the unit I have, two of the three balls spin freely and the volume up ball is rather 'stuck' in place. Operation is fine but thought you guys should know. Not a negative in any way in my opinion and it doesn't affect operation at all.


Funnily, I thought that the balls spinning was part of the design, as they're not held in place (you wouldn't get the uniform glow if they were), but I get your point if it is only two out of three on your unit.


----------



## doraymon

I fail to understand Mojo's proposition.
It's smaller than the Hugo but it looks not small enough to be pocketable. My iPhone 6s barely is, even alone.
It will turn out to be a great small sized, relatively affordable desktop amp. As the he Hugo, only cheaper.
Am I missing something big?


----------



## NZtechfreak

doraymon said:


> I fail to understand Mojo's proposition.
> It's smaller than the Hugo but it looks not small enough to be pocketable. My iPhone 6s barely is, even alone.
> It will turn out to be a great small sized, relatively affordable desktop amp. As the he Hugo, only cheaper.
> Am I missing something big?




Depends on your pockets I guess. It'll be pocketable for me, considering my P8max is, and it's much (much) larger than your 6s. I suppose I don't wear hipster jeans though, so there is that.


----------



## MrBucket

x relic x said:


> Actually, on the unit I have, two of the three balls spin freely and the volume up ball is rather 'stuck' in place. Operation is fine but thought you guys should know. Not a negative in any way in my opinion and it doesn't affect operation at all.


 
 I mean mine rotate if I try to, but I don't think that's really a good indicator of build quality.


----------



## MrBucket

doraymon said:


> I fail to understand Mojo's proposition.
> It's smaller than the Hugo but it looks not small enough to be pocketable. My iPhone 6s barely is, even alone.
> It will turn out to be a great small sized, relatively affordable desktop amp. As the he Hugo, only cheaper.
> Am I missing something big?


 
 Do you only wear skinny jeans or similar?  Its smaller than a pack of cards.


----------



## x RELIC x

Almost credit card sized and about two iPhone 5s's thick. Pretty small.


----------



## LFC_SL

doraymon said:


> I fail to understand Mojo's proposition.
> It's smaller than the Hugo but it looks not small enough to be pocketable. My iPhone 6s barely is, even alone.
> It will turn out to be a great small sized, relatively affordable desktop amp. As the he Hugo, only cheaper.
> Am I missing something big?



If you cannot fit the 6s in any pocket, yes!


----------



## Duncan

It would actually be quite a fun challenge to find something equally as capable in a package as small...

I'll throw my old FiiO E17 into the mix, doesn't have anything going for it compared to mojo other than size, but we will see...


----------



## audiocraze

searchofsub said:


> I'd also be very interested in review of the Mojo with the Pandora VI. I don't think there are many DAC/Amps out there that recommends down to 8ohm. I currently plugged mine out from the paired Dac/Amp and plugged it straight into my Galaxy tablet and although there is less resolution, there are more details and clarity. And ofcourse these cans being highly efficient it gets very loud. I still prefer it with a dac/amp but I wonder if I am getting more clarity and details without it due to the impedence mismatching of some sort.


 

 I can only compare to iPhone 6s and iPad 2, but I think sound quality is similar to Samsung Galaxy Tablet. I know the Pandora are getting loud enough with any portable, so the volume is not an issue, they get loud enough. But to my ears, the Hope Pandora VI has much more headroom, many more layers and is overall significantly more musical if paired with AK120 or Mojo. Definitely worthwhile trying out Mojo, highly recommend it.
  
 If you're in the UK I recommend to come to the Hifi Show in Old Windsor next weekend to try all options out


----------



## purk

duncan said:


> It would actually be quite a fun challenge to find something equally as capable in a package as small...
> 
> I'll throw my old FiiO E17 into the mix, doesn't have anything going for it compared to mojo other than size, but we will see...


 
 The E17 won't compare well man.  My Pico DAC/AMP struggles to keep up with the Mojo.  Based on size & foot-print, I doubt anything will be able to come near its performance.  You will definitely have to move up into a dedicate home unit or more expensive portable solution such as Sony PHA-3 to make it interesting..


----------



## audionewbi

I think it would be great if members could use *#Impression* in order to make searching easier for those who are looking for members impressions. 
  
 This way it allows for better searching in this thread as general searching for the work impression bring too many posts which aren't actually impression but members seeking impressions.


----------



## deuter

Anyone got any news on cases, etc. 
Would hate to take mine out without proper protection.


----------



## tassardar

I really dont think anything at this price and size range can beat its dac. I tried against like the concero, daps, my own alo cdm, all of which I feel lacks the energy against it. Infact so far, only the Chord 2qute feels slightly better then the Mojo.
  
 That said, my ALO CDM definitely has a better amp. Chain the Mojo and CDM and I think its near the pinnacle of portable. Cost less then a AK380 still  (or a hugo in the states)


----------



## pphx459

Pardon my ignorance but why would one want to get the mojo if you own a zx2?


----------



## obsidyen

nztechfreak said:


> Depends on your pockets I guess. It'll be pocketable for me, considering my P8max is, and it's much (much) larger than your 6s. I suppose I don't wear hipster jeans though, so there is that.


 
 I wear skinny jeans so phones barely fit my pocket. That said, I wear a suit to work 5 times a week, so problem solved. I can carry it in my laptop bag and/or pocket of the jacket.
  
 Ps: I'm not a hipster.


----------



## NZtechfreak

audiocraze said:


> I can only compare to iPhone 6s and iPad 2, but I think sound quality is similar to Samsung Galaxy Tablet. I know the Pandora are getting loud enough with any portable, so the volume is not an issue, they get loud enough. But to my ears, the Hope Pandora VI has much more headroom, many more layers and is overall significantly more musical if paired with AK120 or Mojo. Definitely worthwhile trying out Mojo, highly recommend it.
> 
> If you're in the UK I recommend to come to the Hifi Show in Old Windsor next weekend to try all options out




Part of that improvement is down to better impedance matching alone, since the iPhone 6 has an output impedance around 3ohm, making it unsuitable for anything applying a load less than 24ohm (a lot more than the VI impedance of 8ohm). The 6 showed clipping with IEMs of 15ohm impedances when Anandtech measured it, that'll be worse still with the VI.


----------



## purk

pphx459 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but why would one want to get the mojo if you own a zx2?


 
 That's a good question.  As great as the ZX2 is, it isn't able to drive anything more than CIEMs and easy to drive phones very well.  For harder to drive phones such as the the HD800, Z7, and HE1000, that's where the Mojo come in.  I personally think that the Mojo is quite a good solution for on-the-go situation when you need more power to drive those phones.  I think it is a perfect at work solution IMO.


----------



## tassardar

pphx459 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but why would one want to get the mojo if you own a zx2?


 
 The Mojo DAC wise is actually more refined to me the zx2. I tested with a few tracks and it pretty much confirms with me that the mojo is better for me. The next question is if its worth to get a zx2 and use it for a mojo: I think its nice since it gives you a choice to go solo or stacked. Not every day you want a triple stack. Money wise it makes no sense so save your money and get a sony a20, zx100 or a cheap android phone if you intending to use the mojo almost exclusively..


----------



## OK-Guy

pphx459 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but why would one want to get the mojo if you own a zx2?


 
  
 I have a Hugo & ZX2, in fact it started out with ZX1 then Hugo then ZX2... the ZX2 is a brilliant source/streamer and looks like there could be a one-cable fix that works (according to my source), hth.


----------



## purk

ok-guy said:


> I have a Hugo & ZX2, in fact it started out with ZX1 then Hugo then ZX2... *the ZX2 is a brilliant source/streamer and looks like there could be a one-cable fix that works (according to my source), hth.*


 
 Would love to know where I can source that cable.  I thought about breaking the pin off from one of my PHA3 (micro USB w/ a locking pin) to WMport cable but that maybe a bad idea.


----------



## OK-Guy

purk said:


> Would love to know where I can source that cable.  I thought about breaking the pin off from one of my PHA3 (micro USB w/ a locking pin) to WMport cable but that maybe a bad idea.


 
  
 I'll post a link later mate... I'm so stunned by this news that I've asked for a double confirmation, he's very reliable but you still gotta triple check right?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 may have some great news for Windows-10 phone users later...


----------



## raypin

mmm.....anyone tried the Mojo with Windows 10 laptops? Issues?


----------



## pphx459

raypin said:


> mmm.....anyone tried the Mojo with Windows 10 laptops? Issues?




Would like to know as well, any issues with usb3?


----------



## alchemical

ok-guy said:


> I have a Hugo & ZX2, in fact it started out with ZX1 then Hugo then ZX2... the ZX2 is a brilliant source/streamer and looks like there could be a one-cable fix that works (according to my source), hth.



Would love to hear more about this cable. This could solve a huge headache.


----------



## OK-Guy

raypin said:


> mmm.....anyone tried the Mojo with Windows 10 laptops? Issues?


 
  


alchemical said:


> Would love to hear more about this cable. This could solve a huge headache.


 
  
 I'll have info for both of you a bit later, stay tuned...


----------



## maxedfx

ok-guy said:


> may have some great news for Windows-10 phone users later... :tongue_smile:




I'm looking forward to this!!


----------



## alchemical

Thanks!


----------



## OK-Guy

*and now for the Shipping News:-*
  
 Chord Distributors worldwide will be receiving Mojo stocks this week (includes Australia, North America & Far-East).
  
 for those of you in a Region where there is not a Distributor (such as UAE, Dubai etc.) please contact Phil at Custom-Cables in the first instance and he will be able to assist you with your purchase/export.
  
 Link: http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/


----------



## maxedfx

ok-guy said:


> *and now for the Shipping News:-*
> 
> Chord Distributors worldwide will be receiving Mojo stocks this week (includes Australia, North America & Far-East).
> 
> ...


 

 Wow! Thanks for the news!!
  
 But still waiting for Windows 10 Phone news!!


----------



## Koolpep

maxedfx said:


> Wow! Thanks for the news!!
> 
> But still waiting for Windows 10 Phone news!!


 

 Yeah, thanks @OK-Guy !!
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## tassardar

Those who need a cable for digital from zx2/Sony Walkman and can deal with Chinese:

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=45034655500

I got one and been using it . Cheap too


----------



## OK-Guy

maxedfx said:


> But still waiting for Windows 10 Phone news!!


 
  
 I've got the Windows-10 app. just trying to find out if the Driver-Software can be installed to work with HD-USB... something to do with the Win-10 phone lock-down malarkey.
  
 weirdly installing the HD-USB drivers on a Win-10 tablet isn't a problem, hth.


----------



## audiocraze

Here's how I connect to my iPhone 6, the size of the unit and the length of the 2 cables are just right to turn the Mojo upside down, this way there is only one side where there are cables and you can pocket it without bending cables. Happy listening


----------



## maxedfx

koolpep said:


> Yeah, thanks @OK-Guy !!
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 

 Hey Koolpep, Planning to Order one??


----------



## Koolpep

maxedfx said:


> Hey Koolpep, Planning to Order one??


 

 Totally! Still debating with my wallet when....


----------



## justrest

is there any case/cover for mojo?


----------



## OK-Guy

koolpep said:


> Totally! Still debating with my wallet when....


 
  
 tell your wallet to keep it's nose out of important decisions...


----------



## OK-Guy

justrest said:


> is there any case/cover for mojo?


 
  
 not yet...


----------



## mjdutton

searchofsub said:


> Hello mjdutton, how does it sound with the Nighthawks, are you getting good volume? Thanks,


 

 Yes, I get good volume with the Nighthawks, but the LCDs and much better.  Despite what AudioQuest say I, and others, think that the they are a bit mid/bass heavy.  This creates a full, but less than true sound IMHO.  I think Chord use the Nighthawks in the development on the Mojo.  Helpful?


----------



## Koolpep

ok-guy said:


> tell your wallet to keep it's nose out of important decisions...


 

 Hahah, yes indeed.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## SearchOfSub

audiocraze said:


> I can only compare to iPhone 6s and iPad 2, but I think sound quality is similar to Samsung Galaxy Tablet. I know the Pandora are getting loud enough with any portable, so the volume is not an issue, they get loud enough. But to my ears, the Hope Pandora VI has much more headroom, many more layers and is overall significantly more musical if paired with AK120 or Mojo. Definitely worthwhile trying out Mojo, highly recommend it.
> 
> If you're in the UK I recommend to come to the Hifi Show in Old Windsor next weekend to try all options out




Thanks for the heads up on the Hifi audio show! Unfortunately I am in the U.S - it's good to hear that it pairs well with the Hope 6! Placing order for the Mojo soon.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mjdutton said:


> Yes, I get good volume with the Nighthawks, but the LCDs and much better.  Despite what AudioQuest say I, and others, think that the they are a bit mid/bass heavy.  This creates a full, but less than true sound IMHO.  I think Chord use the Nighthawks in the development on the Mojo.  Helpful?




I am glad that Nighthawks were used for tuning with the Mojo. It is my favorite headphone ATM. I'll be having having a blast with all my headphones with this thing. IMO, the NightHawk's are fine headphones, I don't hear any emphasis with bass, if there is it's very minimal and unless someone is playing a repeated track to check a certain frequency, I doubt it would have any negative effect on one's listening session. I don't need 100% naturalness with my music, what I DO need is a "euphonic" listening session which the NH provides in spades. 
A very musical headphones with a very musical DAC - can't wait to get my own mojo to pair together.


----------



## maxedfx

koolpep said:


> Totally! Still debating with my wallet when....


 

 Doing the same!!


----------



## lukeap69

koolpep said:


> Hahah, yes indeed.
> 
> Cheers,
> K




I believe another mini-meet is in order.  I'm sure maxedfx would be very much interested...

I can bring my Theorem 720 for comparison.


----------



## maxedfx

lukeap69 said:


> I believe another mini-meet is in order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh Yeah!!


----------



## Koolpep

maxedfx said:


> Oh Yeah!!


 

@lukeap69 Trying to organize a large one next month.... stay tuned.
  
 cheers,
 K


----------



## lukeap69

koolpep said:


> @lukeap69
> Trying to organize a large one next month.... stay tuned.
> 
> cheers,
> K




Very nice! I hope you have your mojo by that time..


----------



## mannp

ok-guy said:


> I'll post a link later mate...


 
  
 Me, me me me, please share


----------



## maxedfx

koolpep said:


> @lukeap69 Trying to organize a large one next month.... stay tuned.
> 
> cheers,
> K


 

 That's great!
  
 Also in case you are ordering one, let me know, I can piggy back on your shipping! LOL!


----------



## Koolpep

maxedfx said:


> That's great!
> 
> Also in case you are ordering one, let me know, I can piggy back on your shipping! LOL!


 
  
  
 Sure, no problem.


----------



## Whitigir

redjohn456 said:


> Zx2 will act as the transport right? Have you considered something with a smaller foot print like an android phone. It will be only a transport right? Zx2 + Mojo will be quite thick. compared to those midrange android phones with massive batteries  + OTG to Mojo. Thats my eventual plan haha. Even though I just bough an X7. I am caught in the mojo hype train me wants it!




My V10 will be here in a couples day. It will be something I want to pair with Mojo and see as well 


This was the cable that I ordered to get my ZX2 ready as a transport toward USB amps 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF086HE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

I will probably open it up and replace the cables itself with braided "solid-silver". If I really decide that ZX2 would pair well with Mojo and actually improve on the "Sound signature" foot prints.

The problems that I have now = 2 questions in mind

1/ Zx2 is an excellent DAP in its own right, and it can only drive IEMS and a few easy to drive Headphones. Easy to drive headphones is only very limited number

2/ I will also be pairing Mojo with my up-coming V10 LG , a phone with ESS DAC and proper ESS amp. I will be comparing between the options 1 and option 2, and VS the ZX2 alone.

I actually, and ultimately "want" portability. I am not a fan of stacking, or anything that is too complicated to carry around, and end up loosing it. Once it is here to me, I will make sure to lay out every bits of information and things that I know for you all 

The reason why I want portability ? Well, because I love all my music too much, and i can not be without it for too long. I listen to it everywhere as permitted. Be that in the car, work, office, home :rolleyes: you call it.


----------



## tassardar

whitigir said:


> This was the cable that I ordered to get my ZX2 ready as a transport toward USB amps
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF086HE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> ...




The mids are the biggest difference and really a preference thing. But the two instant impression of the mojo to zx2 is zx2 is laid back while mojo is has more energy and speed. It also has a bass that slams harder and faster. The zx2 also has a smoother sound while the mojo is more define which if on pure vocal tracks, I'll take the zx2. But if portable is the ultimate goal, just the zx2 will probably work out. Not much lost in my opinion and if nothing else it's all about preference.


----------



## TokenGesture

There is no doubt in my mind that the Mojo is an exceptional product at its price.  I'm running the LCDX out of it at the moment - sounds great, loud enough on red so plenty of headroom.  
  
 I want to say the Hugo is better, but if it is it is fairly marginal, and if I was buying now, I would go straight to Mojo and save up for the Hugo TT.  An interesting business move by Chord.  But bear in mind my impressions tend to take time to settle.
  
 Certainly the Mojo is pocketable in a way Hugo is not.


----------



## tassardar

I will rate the 2qute dac infront of Hugo and Mojo when using usb in. But at way lesser then half price of either, the decision is simple enough I didn't had to ponder too much


----------



## audionewbi

The more I read about Mojo the more excited I get. The reports I read ( i might link later) suggest that there is the performance difference between Mojo and HUGO is no minimual that it is non-existence. Mojo is just tuned differently. Now the natural question is why Mojo cost less? Well there is less part, cheaper case and more importantly Chord is aiming to sale alot of Mojo, that is how they are hoping to make their profit.


----------



## SearchOfSub

tassardar said:


> I will rate the 2qute dac infront of Hugo and Mojo when using usb in. But at way lesser then half price of either, the decision is simple enough I didn't had to ponder too much




I don't know where you live but 2qute is still double the price of Mojo in the U.S.


----------



## Whitigir

tassardar said:


> The mids are the biggest difference and really a preference thing. But the two instant impression of the mojo to zx2 is zx2 is laid back while mojo is has more energy and speed. It also has a bass that slams harder and faster. The zx2 also has a smoother sound while the mojo is more define which if on pure vocal tracks, I'll take the zx2. But if portable is the ultimate goal, just the zx2 will probably work out. Not much lost in my opinion and if nothing else it's all about preference.




Thank you, and we will see.  When I have the chance to test it out, I will make sure to answer my many questions as much as others


----------



## tassardar

searchofsub said:


> I don't know where you live but 2qute is still double the price of Mojo in the U.S.




I mean the mojo not the 2qute that's cheaper.


----------



## OK-Guy

tokengesture said:


> Certainly the Mojo is pocketable in a way Hugo is not.


 
  
 the Hugo may not be jeans pocketable but it's certainly coat-pocketable, it's how I roll... trust me I'm a Vet (changed disciplines since last week, being a Doctor didn't quite work out)..


----------



## PANURUS

Maybe the MOJO cost less because there is no galvanic isolation. Have you read information about this?


----------



## audionewbi

panurus said:


> Maybe the MOJO cost less because there is no galvanic isolation. Have you read information about this?


 
 Galvanic Isolation is mostly a problem that aims to fix the issues laptop has, how much that issue will occur with USB feed of andriod devices is a different story.


----------



## OK-Guy

tassardar said:


> I will rate the 2qute dac infront of Hugo and Mojo when using usb in. But at way lesser then half price of either, the decision is simple enough I didn't had to ponder too much


 
  
 the thing is they're three different products aimed at different markets & usages... perhaps you should throw the TT & Dave into the mix.
  
 Mojo has been designed for phones in the first instance... anything else is a bonus, my personal take, hth...


----------



## PANURUS

And Howmuch with the optical and coax inputs?


----------



## seeteeyou

For those of us in Japan with Sony Walkman, we could order this official cable for 12 bucks and manually replace mini USB connector with micro USB
  
http://www.amazon.co.jp/ソニー-1-846-953-11-【部品】SONY純正-ウォークマン用デジタル出力ケーブル-対応機種：PHA-2/dp/B00IMUD660
http://densuke.ne.jp/cgi-local/price/janles_new.cgi?K=d1-846-953-11


----------



## audionewbi

Also for those looking for high quality otg microUSB-microUSB audio technica makes a great one. 
  
 Official site: https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2706


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Is it just me or does anyone else find the name "Mojo" quite lame?


----------



## Whitigir

louisarmstrong said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find the name "Mojo" quite lame?




I like it , funnily enough, I also like the design


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find the name "Mojo" quite lame?




Hey now, my cats name is Mo Jo. For real.


----------



## all999

ok-guy said:


> *and now for the Shipping News:-*
> 
> Chord Distributors worldwide will be receiving Mojo stocks this week (includes Australia, North America & Far-East).


 
  
 Does this include european distributors?


----------



## deuter

audionewbi said:


> Also for those looking for high quality otg microUSB-microUSB audio technica makes a great one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%AA%E3%83%86%E3%82%AF%E3%83%8B%E3%82%AB-%E3%82%AA%E3%83%BC%E3%83%87%E3%82%A3%E3%82%AA%E7%94%A8USB%E3%82%B1%E3%83%BC%E3%83%96%E3%83%AB-0-15m-AT-EUS1000otg-0-15/dp/B00XYOUCZW/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1445249850&sr=1-1&keywords=AT-EUS1000otg+%2F+0.15


 
 Does it mean there is no requirement for an OTG cable? Will this and I  that case it's only one cable.


----------



## OK-Guy

louisarmstrong said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find the name "Mojo" quite lame?


 
  
 you either have mojo or you ain't, these three guys have some outstanding mojo going on between them...
  

  
 ... now you can easily 3-up like these troubadours 'music-mojo-headphones' and get some real personal mojo going...


----------



## audionewbi

deuter said:


> Does it mean there is no requirement for an OTG cable? Will this and I  that case it's only one cable.


 
 yes it is an otg cable works for microUSB sources.


----------



## OK-Guy

all999 said:


> Does this include european distributors?


 
  
 yes...


----------



## Sound Eq

any detailed comparison between mojo and ifi dsd micro


----------



## NZtechfreak

deuter said:


> Does it mean there is no requirement for an OTG cable? Will this and I  that case it's only one cable.




I've seen this kind of question asked a couple of times in different threads here at Head-Fi - to be clear you MUST have an OTG cable to use USB audio with an Android device. The pin out is altered to trigger the phone to switch to host mode, without that the connected USB device will not function.


----------



## Dionysus

So who are the authorized reseller for Chord Mojo? The only one I think I've been able to find is MoonAudio, is that the only one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## OK-Guy

x relic x said:


> Hey now, my cats name is Mo Jo. For real.


 
  
 cats have excellent mojo... they don't give 'two buried turds' about anything...


----------



## Tony1110

nztechfreak said:


> I've seen this kind of question asked a couple of times in different threads here at Head-Fi - to be clear you MUST have an OTG cable to use USB audio with an Android device. The pin out is altered to trigger the phone to switch to host mode, without that the connected USB device will not function.




Yep. I think it would probably be worthwhile paying for a half decent cable too. I'm using an adaptor with the cable that came in the box and am experiencing the odd stutter. Thinking about something from Moon Audio but the price is a bit prohibitive although the quality is excellent.


----------



## OK-Guy

dionysus said:


> So who are the authorized reseller for Chord Mojo? The only one I think I've been able to find is MoonAudio, is that the only one? Thanks in advance.


 
  
 for the UK please see Dealer list, link: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/retailers-map.asp
  
 for European & International customers please contact the Distributor in your region, link: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/retailers-map.asp?type=INT
  
 if there is no Distributor in your region, please contact Phil at Custom-Cables and he will arrange export, courier etc., link: http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/


----------



## doraymon

mrbucket said:


> Do you only wear skinny jeans or similar?  Its smaller than a pack of cards.


 

 No I don't wear skinny jeans.
  
 I have a little time to listen to music only at night, or during commute.
 At night I am most of the times at home or in an hotel room, so I can use the Hugo.
  
 During commute I wear formal dress and I can barely stand the iPhone in my pocket, so I really don't see myself walking around with my pocket full of devices and some cables coming out of it.
 I'm not saying it doesn't fit, I'm saying it's uncomfortable and also really looking ridiculous, IMO.
  
 A totally different proposition would have been something with the size of a USB stick, ideally attached directly to the iPhone with no extra cables.


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> any detailed comparison between mojo and ifi dsd micro




I'll have the iDAC2 coming in tomorrow (if Fedex can actually deliver it to my house this time and not some random address, grrrr), which iFi says is basically a desktop iDSD micro - minus one of the DAC chips, battery and effects.

I can post some initial impressions and comparisons in a few days if it will help.


----------



## 394216

sound eq said:


> any detailed comparison between mojo and ifi dsd micro


 
 +1 to this. I am looking to upgrade to either of them


----------



## h1f1add1cted

audionewbi said:


> Also for those looking for high quality otg microUSB-microUSB audio technica makes a great one.
> 
> Official site: https://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/show_model.php?modelId=2706


 

 Thanks, would be great to have from this cable a version with 90° angled micro USB plugs, less bulky in a stack with a phone.


----------



## lukeap69

x relic x said:


> I'll have the iDAC2 coming in tomorrow (if Fedex can actually deliver it to my house this time and not some random address, grrrr), which iFi says is basically a desktop iDSD micro - minus one of the DAC chips, battery and effects.
> 
> I can post some initial impressions and comparisons in a few days if it will help.




DAC-19 vs Mojo Jojo please.


----------



## phonomat

searchofsub said:


> I am glad that Nighthawks were used for tuning with the Mojo. It is my favorite headphone ATM. I'll be having having a blast with all my headphones with this thing. IMO, the NightHawk's are fine headphones, I don't hear any emphasis with bass, if there is it's very minimal and unless someone is playing a repeated track to check a certain frequency, I doubt it would have any negative effect on one's listening session. I don't need 100% naturalness with my music, what I DO need is a "euphonic" listening session which the NH provides in spades.
> A very musical headphones with a very musical DAC - can't wait to get my own mojo to pair together.


 

 Well, I don't know if the majority of your Hugo listening was done via the Nighthawk as well, but that would certainly explain why you feel the need to lash out at those who find the Hugo to be somewhat lean/harsh/clinical/bass-shy/cold-sounding.
  
 The Nighthawk has to be one of the most colored headphones I have listened to while still being considered "serious". Perhaps a tie with the Ultrasone Pro 900. To me, it sounded very dark and muddy, with emphasize on bass, but hardly any tightness. I was severely underwhelmed, to say the least. And I really wanted to like it, becuase I knew it came recommended with the Hugo and might potentially solve the problems I was experiencing. Well, suffice it to say I found the price I would have had to pay (literally as well as figuratively speaking) way too high. It might be a "fun" listen, but to use such an extreme headphone to "tune" anything would hardly make any sense at all. You would most likely end up with a sound signature that is directed towards the exact opposite direction: being treble-heavy, lean, extremely clean bordering on aseptic .... Hmmmm, waitaminnit ...


----------



## mscott58

redjohn456 said:


> Funny thing is that there are quite a few android phones coming out with ESS Sabre dacs so they don't sound all that bad:
> 
> What you want is a phone with the following:
> - Expandable storage
> ...


 
 Great info - thanks!
  
 Again, being an Android newbie, are there any mid-level Android phones with either dual-SD cards or that can handle maximum-sized microSD cards (200gb currently I believe). Looking through some of the details on the Android phones most of them seem to show that their SD slots go up to a maximum of 32 or 64gb.
  
 Cheers


----------



## NZtechfreak

mscott58 said:


> Great info - thanks!
> 
> Again, being an Android newbie, are there any mid-level Android phones with either dual-SD cards or that can handle maximum-sized microSD cards (200gb currently I believe). Looking through some of the details on the Android phones most of them seem to show that their SD slots go up to a maximum of 32 or 64gb.
> 
> Cheers




Any that take 64gb will take 200gb. Even those that won't take 64gb will take the 200gb if you format it to Fat32 first (by default they are formatted ExFAT, you lose the ability to have files larger than 4gb with Fat32 and a bit of read/write performance, but neither are relevant to the use-case here). 

(and before anyone posts that can't format storage that large to Fat32, you're wrong, that limitation hadn't existed for years and you'd best update yourself on Google)


----------



## Whitigir

mscott58 said:


> Great info - thanks!
> 
> Again, being an Android newbie, are there any mid-level Android phones with either dual-SD cards or that can handle maximum-sized microSD cards (200gb currently I believe). Looking through some of the details on the Android phones most of them seem to show that their SD slots go up to a maximum of 32 or 64gb.
> 
> Cheers




These talks, please carry it in it own threads here.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/662095/best-smartphone-for-audiophile/1170#post_12005345

Let's get back to Mojo in the Dojo, shall we ?.


----------



## ThELiZ

Hoping someone can help. I'm being thick. I can't seem to find a digital 3.5mm coax cable. I want to use the Mojo with my Blu-Ray player, which only has coax output. Can someone point me in the direction of one in the UK? Thanks.
  
 It's okay, I found one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-5m-Gotham-3-5mm-to-RCA-coaxial-SPDIF-soundcard-interconnect-/380393458227?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
  
 Was hoping to pay less than that, but oh well.
  
 I've not come across this type of cable before.


----------



## doraymon

ok-guy said:


> not yet...


 
 About Mojo's case/cover.
  
 If possible it would be nice to see something more usable than Hugo's leather case...
 Please, please...!


----------



## OK-Guy

doraymon said:


> About Mojo's case/cover.
> 
> If possible it would be nice to see something more usable than Hugo's leather case...
> Please, please...!


 
  
 your hand is more usable than a case but I'll pass your request on for sure...


----------



## doraymon

ok-guy said:


> your hand is more usable than a case but I'll pass your request on for sure...


 

 Sorry, not sure if expressed myself correctly.
 What I meant was that Hugo's case makes the device a bit more difficult to operate as you have to remove the flaps for almost anything you do.
 Also, IMO the handle is not very useful and makes the whole thing even bulkier.
 Finally, the finish of the case is (again, IMO) not at the level of the device itself.
  
 I don't think I'm the only one on this forum who raised concerns about this.
 Anyhow, take it as a customer's feedback and see if it's of any use...
 Cheers!


----------



## emilsoft

doraymon said:


> About Mojo's case/cover.
> 
> If possible it would be nice to see something more usable than Hugo's leather case...
> Please, please...!


 
  
 Any suggestions for an interim pouch that fits the Mojo nicely before Chord make their case available for sale? don't want to scratch/damage the Mojo whilst waiting for it


----------



## emilsoft

theliz said:


> Hoping someone can help. I'm being thick. I can't seem to find a digital 3.5mm coax cable. I want to use the Mojo with my Blu-Ray player, which only has coax output. Can someone point me in the direction of one in the UK? Thanks.
> 
> It's okay, I found one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-5m-Gotham-3-5mm-to-RCA-coaxial-SPDIF-soundcard-interconnect-/380393458227?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> 
> ...


 
 I was looking at that too, if you do find a cheaper one please post here so I can benefit  In the interim I ordered a mono 3.5 jack to convert my standard coax cable to 3.5mm (however it's not 75ohm, so not ideal, and not sure if it'll work)


----------



## OK-Guy

doraymon said:


> Anyhow, take it as a customer's feedback and see if it's of any use...
> Cheers!


 
  
 I can only pass things on, personally I find the case to be pretty good for my usage (I'm not just saying this for Chord's sake), the ZX2 is pretty bulky and I like the fact that it holds it securely, I use it upside down and slip my fingers into the handle so it's clutchable... I tend to Bluetooth otg otherwise I'd have to use a man-bag because of the two-cable connection.
  
 you can never meet everyone's requirements or wishes which is pretty much a fact of life, though we try.


----------



## Hififox

Did anyone tried connecting 30-pin ios device with Mojo? I know that the instruction from Chord said it can't work but could I use a 30-pin to lightning adapter with it? 
 Moon audio still has no response for the estimated shipping time... sad.


----------



## PhilW

FiiO mk1 and mkII to Hugo and MoJo cables are now live.
  
 http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html


----------



## pearljam50000

What type of music is best sounding with the Mojo?


----------



## Deftone

deuter said:


> Anyone got any news on cases, etc.
> Would hate to take mine out without proper protection.


 
 been keeping my eye out but i cant find anything
 would love a leather pocket for it


----------



## Deftone

pphx459 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but why would one want to get the mojo if you own a zx2?


 
 i thought about this too, i wouldnt do it personaly it doesnt make sense to me.
 id rather go $100 dap > mojo > earphones + BIG stack of CDs


----------



## musicisthekey

Could anyone compare Mojo's soundstage width to the usual suspects under $1K ( ZX1, ZX2, Dragonfly, Meridian Explorer, Apogee Groove, PHA-3, HM802, HM901, Concero HP, Cowon P1)? Thank you.

A couple of reviews mentioned that Mojo's soundstage is intimate.


----------



## OK-Guy

pearljam50000 said:


> What type of music is best sounding with the Mojo?


 
  
 if the Hugo is anything to by, all genre's sound tickety-boo (via lossless naturally, never tried any mp3's)
  


deftone said:


> i thought about this too, i wouldnt do it personaly it doesnt make sense to me.
> id rather go $100 dap > mojo > earphones + BIG stack of CDs


 
  
 I had a BIG stack of CD's, IEM's and a Hugo... still got me a ZX2 (it's a Walkman thing, ask Purk).


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

deftone said:


> been keeping my eye out but i cant find anything
> would love a leather pocket for it


 
 +1.
 Anyone got the device's dimensions? 
 Will any of the AK100's case fit?


----------



## Tony1110

musicisthekey said:


> Could anyone compare Mojo's soundstage width to the usual suspects under $1K ( ZX1, ZX2, Dragonfly, Meridian Explorer, Apogee Groove, PHA-3, HM802, HM901, Concero HP, Cowon P1)? Thank you.
> 
> A couple of reviews mentioned that Mojo's soundstage is intimate.




It's not huge but space between instruments is exceptional.


----------



## joesmokey

Would love some impressions with pairings to warmer headphones such as the Denon Dx000 line or Fostex TH900/600.


----------



## mscott58

Just found a source for a custom 3.5mm male mono to 3.5mm male mono cord using RG179 mini coax (75 Ohm) for less than $20 US shipped. Should get it in a few days and will let you all know how it works for connecting a Fiio to the Mojo. Cheers


----------



## musicday

Did anyone tried with Sony MDR-1A?
With the exceptional frequency response those paired with Mojo and some DSD should sound remarkable.
Being a cheap headphone how do they sound?


----------



## phonomat

joesmokey said:


> Would love some impressions with pairings to warmer headphones such as the Denon Dx000 line or Fostex TH900/600.




It is interesting to see that you'd call the TH900 "warmer". I have to say this never occured to me. Sure, it has lots of bass, but the treble is very, shall we say present, while the midrange is quite recessed, which is not something one would usually associate with a warmer sound. Always funny how different all of our perceptions are. Or perhaps it's just semantics.


----------



## sheldaze

mscott58 said:


> Just found a source for a custom 3.5mm male mono to 3.5mm male mono cord using RG179 mini coax (75 Ohm) for less than $20 US shipped. Should get it in a few days and will let you all know how it works for connecting a Fiio to the Mojo. Cheers


 
 FiiO was my plan too


----------



## joesmokey

phonomat said:


> It is interesting to see that you'd call the TH900 "warmer". I have to say this never occured to me. Sure, it has lots of bass, but the treble is very, shall we say present, while the midrange is quite recessed, which is not something one would usually associate with a warmer sound. Always funny how different all of our perceptions are. Or perhaps it's just semantics.


 
 It might be more appropriate to say 'slightly' warmer .  I definitely think they lean to a more slightly warmer scale from neutral.


----------



## Yamantaka

x relic x said:


> I'll have the iDAC2 coming in tomorrow (if Fedex can actually deliver it to my house this time and not some random address, grrrr), which iFi says is basically a desktop iDSD micro - minus one of the DAC chips, battery and effects.
> 
> I can post some initial impressions and comparisons in a few days if it will help.


 
 That would be much appreciated. Thanks. I presently have the Micro iDSD and have ordered a Mojo, but would appreciate any impressions.


----------



## pjw241142

Do we know if there are any headphones that have particular "synergy" or PRAT ( http://www.tnt-audio.com/edcorner/prat_e.html 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
  
 with the Mojo?


----------



## deuter

Got mine yesterday,  and let it charge for about 10 hrs. 
 Played it last night with my th900 and the ps1000.
 I did not miss my home rig to say the least. 
 My home rig is over 5K easy. 
  
 This morning of the train,  I'am listening to the Edition 8 and it sound extremely energetic,  pure chord house  sound compared to my zx1. 
 The music sounds a little harsh,  why you may ask ?  Simple  answer - because there is oodles more detail . 
  
 If I had to describe the moto in one acronym,  I would say.  OMG


----------



## qafro

Can ak Jr connect with mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

qafro said:


> Can ak Jr connect with mojo?




The AK Jr does not have a digital output so it can not connect to the Mojo.


----------



## phonomat

deuter said:


> The music sounds a little harsh,  why you may ask ?  Simple  answer - because there is oodles more detail .
> 
> If I had to describe the moto in one acronym,  I would say.  OMG




So the harshness doesn't bother you? Could you describe it a little futher? How would you characterise the relation between detail and harshness?


----------



## Pedro Dixon

Ordered one to go with my T5p, very much looking forward to the pairing and will post my thoughts in due course.


----------



## CalvinXC

Eyeing on one, price is pretty good and hopefully it works well with my iPhone 6


----------



## beemarman

Not sure if it's posted already, but here is a review of the mojo 
  
  
 https://www.avforums.com/review/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp-review.12008


----------



## mscott58

beemarman said:


> Not sure if it's posted already, but here is a review of the mojo
> 
> 
> https://www.avforums.com/review/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp-review.12008


 
 Great review. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mscott58

mathi8vadhanan said:


> +1.
> Anyone got the device's dimensions?
> 
> Will any of the AK100's case fit?




It's 3.25" X 2.4" X 0.9". Can find a good carry case for it (I have one I picked up today) but can't think of a case to use while it's being used. Cheers


----------



## jamato8

The Mojo has a very 3d presentation, able to capture and project the spacial quality around where a sound is imitating from. 
  
 As has been mentioned, excellent build quality, a very finished looking product.


----------



## pearljam50000

From the review:"when tested as a line level DAC against the Mojo, the Hugo is preferable there too. This is partly down to the line level being set - in my opinion - slightly too high on the Mojo and the Hugo sounding slightly more refined even when levels are corrected"
What does it mean?


----------



## WCDchee

pearljam50000 said:


> From the review:"when tested as a line level DAC against the Mojo, the Hugo is preferable there too. This is partly down to the line level being set - in my opinion - slightly too high on the Mojo and the Hugo sounding slightly more refined even when levels are corrected"
> What does it mean?




It's an excellent review, but no offence to the writer, I don't think there's much to that sentence and I really don't think there's such a thing. After all, setting the Hugo or mojo to line level as Rob has mentioned is merely using a voltage preset, the quality of the signal is no different regardless of the voltage when used as a line signal, and thus there really shouldn't be a difference.


----------



## jamato8

pearljam50000 said:


> From the review:"when tested as a line level DAC against the Mojo, the Hugo is preferable there too. This is partly down to the line level being set - in my opinion - slightly too high on the Mojo and the Hugo sounding slightly more refined even when levels are corrected"
> What does it mean?


 

 It could be that they need to let the Mojo run in for a longer period of time but who knows for sure. I assume the writer thinks the Hugo has a more truthful rendering of the recording. I think it is too soon to assume much of anything other than the Mojo does sound very good.


----------



## purk

mscott58 said:


> It's 3.25" X 2.4" X 0.9". Can find a good carry case for it (I have one I picked up today) but can't think of a case to use while it's being used. Cheers


 
 Size wize the Mojo is nearly identical in size to the AK100.  Yes, a case from Chord will be very nice. I personally think that Chord will sell many Mojo so a 3rd party case makers better begin their production soon.


----------



## mscott58

purk said:


> Size wize the Mojo is nearly identical in size to the AK100.  Yes, a case from Chord will be very nice. I personally think that Chord will sell many Mojo so a 3rd party case makers better begin their production soon.


 
 Here's the carrying case I bought today at the awesome B&H Photo super-store in Manhattan (it's a toy store for geeks like me) - 
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/681222-REG/Lowepro_LP36227_0AM.html
  

  
 It's sized almost perfectly for carrying the Mojo (105mm x 65mm x 20mm interior dimensions versus the Mojo's 82mm x 60mm x 22mm) and it is made by Lowe Pro, the brand I've entrusted to protect most of my expensive camera for the last 30 years. 
  
 Regarding a real "skin" case (which you can use while the Mojo is being played) we'll have to wait for someone to custom build such a thing and also ensure that it can handle the Mojo's operating temperature. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## purk

mscott58 said:


> Here's the carrying case I bought today at the awesome B&H Photo super-store in Manhattan (it's a toy store for geeks like me) -
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/681222-REG/Lowepro_LP36227_0AM.html
> 
> ...



 


You know what...I bought that exact same case awhile back on a clearance for 1 dollars from Fry's and had yet to even use it. Let me see if it is the same size.


----------



## mscott58

purk said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the carrying case I bought today at the awesome B&H Photo super-store in Manhattan (it's a toy store for geeks like me) -
> ...




Awesome. Pictures please of the two together!


----------



## MrBucket

If anyone was wondering if the Mojo worked with an Uptone Audio Regen in the chain, mine finally arrived today and I'm giving it a go right now


----------



## mscott58

mrbucket said:


> If anyone was wondering if the Mojo worked with an Uptone Audio Regen in the chain, mine finally arrived today and I'm giving it a go right now


 
 Awesome! Assume you have a USB A to USB Micro adapter?


----------



## SearchOfSub

Can anyone do a comparison on each input - coaxial, usb, optical - and which sounds best .thanks,


----------



## x RELIC x

All of them are well implemented. Don't really hear much difference between them. If I were to pick one I'd say USB, but I'm not sure how much of that is my own expectation bias or not. Coaxial is really good too. Listened through optical but not for long.


----------



## MrBucket

mscott58 said:


> Awesome! Assume you have a USB A to USB Micro adapter?


 
 Just using the little cable that came with the Mojo and an Audioquest Carbon A to B cable for the other bit.  I'm using it with my computer right now since I'm waiting on a 6" Moon Silver Dragon toslink to mini toslink to use it with the AK240.


----------



## mscott58

mrbucket said:


> Just using the little cable that came with the Mojo and an Audioquest Carbon A to B cable for the other bit.  I'm using it with my computer right now since I'm waiting on a 6" Moon Silver Dragon toslink to mini toslink to use it with the AK240.


 
 Just found this. Am going to try one since it's only ~$5 shipped. Cheers
  
 https://www.firefold.com/usb-type-a-male-to-micro-usb-type-a-male-adapter


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> All of them are well implemented. Don't really hear much difference between them. If I were to pick one I'd say USB, but I'm not sure how much of that is my own expectation bias or not. Coaxial is really good too. Listened through optical but not for long.


 
 Was wondering this myself. While I was at B&H today I took the opportunity to look at Android phones, but not as phones but instead as transports. So looked at cheap units that had microSD slots. Found some phones (e.g. BLU units) for less than $100, but then when you add in the price of a 128 to 200gb card and the OTG cable you're still talking about ~$250-300. Think I'll just stick with my trust Fiio X3 and run coax for now, unless anyone can show me how the Android via OTG USB is going to be better SQ-wise (know it will be better than Fiio's X3 UI, but that's not that high of a bar). Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

mscott58 said:


> Was wondering this myself. While I was at B&H today I took the opportunity to look at Android phones, but not as phones but instead as transports. So looked at cheap units that had microSD slots. Found some phones (e.g. BLU units) for less than $100, but then when you add in the price of a 128 to 200gb card and the OTG cable you're still talking about ~$250-300. Think I'll just stick with my trust Fiio X3 and run coax for now, unless anyone can show me how the Android via OTG USB is going to be better SQ-wise (know it will be better than Fiio's X3 UI, but that's not that high of a bar). Cheers




Honestly coaxial is just fine, unless you're a DSD fananatic as the FiiO DAPs won't output DSD over coaxial.

For me I hear no difference when I convert a DSD track to 24/96 PCM. The FiiO DAPs output DSD as 24/88.2 PCM over coaxial.


----------



## Deftone

mrbucket said:


> If anyone was wondering if the Mojo worked with an Uptone Audio Regen in the chain, mine finally arrived today and I'm giving it a go right now


 
 cool, iv been wondering if the regen will do anything for the mojo.
  
 looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> Honestly coaxial is just fine, unless you're a DSD fananatic as the FiiO DAPs won't output DSD over coaxial.
> 
> For me I hear no difference when I convert a DSD track to 24/96 PCM. The FiiO DAPs output DSD as 24/88.2 PCM over coaxial.


 
 Thanks again Relic. Do you have a dedicated 75 Ohm 3.5mm male mono to 3.5mm male mono coax cord?


----------



## MrBucket

deftone said:


> cool, iv been wondering if the regen will do anything for the mojo.
> 
> looking forward to your impressions.


 
 I'll have to give it a few days to really know.  I wasn't having any issues with it to begin with.  I'd got it for my Uberfrost as I think its proximity to a bunch of my other electronics was causing some noise to be introduced.  I used it with the Uberfrost for an hour or two and noticed an improvement.  Only listened to 1 or 2 songs with the Mojo to test if it worked.  I'll listen more after the Giants game is over.


----------



## x RELIC x

mscott58 said:


> Thanks again Relic. Do you have a dedicated 75 Ohm 3.5mm male mono to 3.5mm male mono coax cord?




Not yet. That's my next purchase. 

I'm using the X5 coaxial adaptor at the Mojo end connected to my desktop rigs long 75 Ohm coaxial cable to my X5ii with the TRRS coaxial adaptor that came with the X5ii. A serious joke if you saw me using it. :blink:

The biggest complaint I have with the Mojo is the lack of included cables or adapters. This can be easily solved but not optimal for excited new users.


----------



## Libertad

Itll take me some time to save but im sold on the mojo it seems like an ciem/iem users dream come true


----------



## x RELIC x

libertad said:


> Itll take me some time to save but im sold on the mojo it seems like an ciem/iem users dream come true




Very good with CIEM and IEMs but does very well with full sized headphones, except maybe HE-6 or the Abyss.


----------



## Libertad

i was thinking a full sized can like the KH-K1000


----------



## jamato8

Works well with a Pioneer Master Series 1. A lot of fun with my ESW 10.


----------



## NZtechfreak

x relic x said:


> except maybe HE-6 or the Abyss.


 
  
 No maybe about it!


----------



## jamato8

nztechfreak said:


> No maybe about it!


 

 Works great with the HE-6 . . . . and a desktop amp. Great sound. :^)


----------



## sp3llv3xit

jamato8 said:


> Works great with the HE-6 . . . . and a desktop amp. Great sound. :^)


 



 Really???


----------



## MrBucket

sp3llv3xit said:


> Really???


 
 They mean to use it in line level mode with a desktop amp


----------



## Deftone

libertad said:


> Itll take me some time to save but im sold on the mojo it seems like an ciem/iem users dream come true


 
 oh it really is!


----------



## Bengkia369

Hope Rob come out with a Mojo add-on, a touch screen DAP that attach to the side of Mojo.


----------



## TPSRA

bengkia369 said:


> Hope Rob come out with a Mojo add-on, a touch screen DAP that attach to the side of Mojo.


 
 That would be the dream my friend


----------



## alchemical

ok-guy said:


> I'll post a link later mate... I'm so stunned by this news that I've asked for a double confirmation, he's very reliable but you still gotta triple check right?... :wink_face:
> 
> may have some great news for Windows-10 phone users later... :tongue_smile:



Any news on that ZX2 cable? No worries if you're still checking it out!


----------



## TokenGesture

I ended up going out last night with an iPhone 6plus, a blackberry, mojo AND Fiio x5. Weighed a ton!


----------



## obsidyen

tokengesture said:


> I ended up going out last night with an iPhone 6plus, a blackberry, mojo AND Fiio x5. Weighed a ton!


 
 Why did you do that?


----------



## TokenGesture

obsidyen said:


> Why did you do that?


 
  

 That sir is a very good question. suffice to say, I won't be doing it again!


----------



## jellofund

Picked up my Mojo yesterday. Only been able to listen for a few hours thus far but have to say I'm very impressed with it so far. Any concerns I had that it might be a bit bright, sterile or brash sounding have been well and truly allayed.
  
 Using my Pandora the background is completely black with zero hiss and I'm amazed with just how much fine volume control I have. Should be well suited to pretty much any super sensitive IEM or headphone I'd imagine.
  
 I also got a chance to hook it up to my Xperia Z2 (via the bundled Sony OTG cable) and was surprised that Tidal works just fine without the need for any third party apps. Did notice that the bitrate indicator on the Mojo was blue (176) rather than red (44) so presumably the phone must be up-scaling? Either way it means I can use the Mojo whilst away the next couple of days without faffing around so I'm not complaining.


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> All of them are well implemented. Don't really hear much difference between them. If I were to pick one I'd say USB, but I'm not sure how much of that is my own expectation bias or not. Coaxial is really good too. Listened through optical but not for long.


 
 Interesting, as USB is likely to be the most coloured, especially if used from a laptop  as the Mojo has no galvanic isolation.
  


x relic x said:


> Not yet. That's my next purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The simplest solution is an adapter - male phono to male 3.5mm.
 Edit: not so easy to find - female phono to male 3.5mm are common and so is male to male phono.
 Blame the Fiio for having a non-standard connection. The original X5 would be easy.
  
 The Hugo is supplied with a large selection of cables, but people still complain that they are not quite the right length or quality, so maybe Chord have learned from this experience, rather than just keeping the cost to a minimum.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

tokengesture said:


> I ended up going out last night with an iPhone 6plus, a blackberry, mojo AND Fiio x5. Weighed a ton!


 

 Dude, all of that with no headphone or IEMs??  Just kidding


----------



## Tony1110

tokengesture said:


> I ended up going out last night with an iPhone 6plus, a blackberry, mojo AND Fiio x5. Weighed a ton!




Are you finding that there's much difference between coaxial and USB?


----------



## smial1966

Presumably the Audioquest Jitterbug - http://www.audioquest.com/jitterbug/jitterbug - would make a fairly neat and relatively low cost solution to improving a laptops USB output when used in combination with a USB cable and the Mojo? 
  
 Quote:


uzi2 said:


> Interesting, as USB is likely to be the most coloured, especially if used from a laptop  as the Mojo has no galvanic isolation.


----------



## x RELIC x

uzi2 said:


> Interesting, as USB is likely to be the most coloured, especially if used from a laptop  as the Mojo has no galvanic isolation.
> 
> The simplest solution is an adapter - male phono to male 3.5mm.
> Edit: not so easy to find - female phono to male 3.5mm are common and so is male to male phono.
> ...


 

 Yeah, like I said, I really don't hear a difference on inputs, then again the USB from my MBP is pretty clean. Never had an issue.
  
 Aware of the cable connections btw.


----------



## gavinfabl

OMG. 

Mojo arrived today. My thanks to Custom Cables for such a swift service. I placed on charge for an hour. But I couldn't resist so sneaked a 5 min listening session. 

I also compared the same 2 tracks from The 99 Most Essentia Relaxing Classics, Track 8 Cavatina and Track 1 The Magic Flute K 620 Overture with my Oppo HA-2. 

I am using my iPhone 6S Plus with Neutron Player app. The above tracks are mp3 only at around 256 bit rate as downloaded music. I grabbed my Sony MDR-1RNC headphones with the noise cancellation switched off as these were the nearest cans.

The Mojo is amazing. I have heard nothing so involving, musical etc in a portable device. 

Versus the Oppo HA-2. The Oppo did not even get close, which is crazy as I loved the HA-2. I will be selling my HA-2 soon. 

Mojo now back on charge.

Some observations. It is much smaller than I thought it was going to be. Great size. Beautiful build. I haven't heard any interference either.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Gavin, you were meant to dislike it and sell it to me, remember?


----------



## Uncle E1

better late than never ...


----------



## OK-Guy

nztechfreak said:


> Gavin, you were meant to dislike it and sell it to me, remember?


 

 short term memory loss is such a bitch, now there was something I was meant to do, hmmm...


----------



## headwhacker

I'm interested.


----------



## Whitigir

uncle e1 said:


> better late than never ...




Beautiful design. I don't know why I love this Mojo look so much  and the name as well.


----------



## OK-Guy

.... got it... get the link for a Walkman-cable...


----------



## x RELIC x

I'll just leave this here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14291


----------



## gavinfabl

nztechfreak said:


> Gavin, you were meant to dislike it and sell it to me, remember?




lol, no chance now.


----------



## OK-Guy

alchemical said:


> Any news on that ZX2 cable? No worries if you're still checking it out!


 
  
 I haven't tried this cable personally but I'm assured it works with the Hugo, feel free to blame rookie2009 if it doesn't work (I find it useful to pass the buck in these situations).
  
 You'll have to contact Brimar Cables on Facebook (link below) and ask for the Walkman cable - WM-Port>micro-USB - make sure to ask that the cable works with the Hugo (Mojo), let me know how you get on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 link: https://www.facebook.com/brimar.net?pnref=lhc
  
*note:* Sony phone users don't need a special cable


----------



## alchemical

ok-guy said:


> I haven't tried this cable personally but I'm assured it works with the Hugo, feel free to blame rookie2009 if it doesn't work (I find it useful to pass the buck in these situations).
> 
> You'll have to contact Brimar Cables on Facebook (link below) and ask for the Walkman cable - WM-Port>micro-USB - make sure to ask that the cable works with the Hugo (Mojo), let me know how you get on...
> 
> ...



Amazing, thanks!


----------



## beemarman

gavinfabl said:


> OMG.
> 
> Mojo arrived today. My thanks to Custom Cables for such a swift service. I placed on charge for an hour. But I couldn't resist so sneaked a 5 min listening session.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's so much better than the Oppo. Sold my Oppo straight away after I got my Mojo and no regrets.


----------



## OK-Guy

alchemical said:


> Amazing, thanks!


 
  
 the thanks should really go to rookie2009, he was the guinea-pig...


----------



## alchemical

Yes indeed, and much appreciated! Pretty excited there's a one-cable solution. Dropped Brimar a line.


----------



## audionewbi

Finally got my hand on a Mojo and I have been playing with it for a few hours. I was expecting small but not this small!
  
 #Impressions:
  

A nice mid-bass bump making it sound more engaging than HUGO
HUGO sounds more neutral and expansive in terms of soundstage
Feeding Meir Audio Quickstep I hear no audible improvement.
I find USB to sound more open than Optical. I have not test coaxial but a very trustworthy source of mind recommends coaxial over the other two digital input.
I find a hint of distortion at high frequency using IE800 and K3003, I need to triple check this, please do not take this literally as it could be very well my mind.


----------



## all999

audionewbi said:


> A nice mid-bass bump making it sound more engaging than HUGO


 
  
 That is not what I want to hear


----------



## audionewbi

all999 said:


> That is not what I want to hear


 
 What did you want to hear? 
  
 Things are all relative, a nice mid-bass bump is qualitative statement, there is no way for me to quantify it with my ears. Calyx M is considerably a warmer sounding unit.


----------



## x RELIC x

audionewbi said:


> Finally got my hand on a Mojo and I have been playing with it for a few hours. I was expecting small but not this small!
> 
> #Impressions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Intersting. As I noted in my review the LCD-XC felt brighter (too bright) with the Mojo headphone out but was completely tamed when using an external amp. Yet with my JH Angie the Mojo sounded warmer than I am used to. Regardless, I love this little thing!
  
 Edit: I have some Q&A with Rob in my review and he basically said Mojo is the same analogue section as Hugo.


----------



## mjdutton

all999 said:


> That is not what I want to hear


 

 There is definitely not a mid-bass bump, I expect that is your IEMs


----------



## audionewbi

x relic x said:


> Intersting. As I noted in my review the LCD-XC felt brighter (too bright) with the Mojo headphone out but was completely tamed when using an external amp. Yet with my JH Angie the Mojo sounder warmer than I am used to. Regardless, I love this little thing!


 
 I just had a quick listen with CK100PRO which I use to test the brightness and to me it can get hot. CK100PRO by nature is a bright IEM. I use it to test whether the source I use is warm. This indicate to me Mojo is not by nature a warm source.
  
 One negative that I might have currently is the casing is little easy to scratch. Not a major issue for me but the mate black finish feels great and non-slippery however does get scratch somewhat easily.


----------



## Tony1110

audionewbi said:


> What did you want to hear?
> 
> Things are all relative, a nice mid-bass bump is qualitative statement, there is no way for me to quantify it with my ears. Calyx M is considerably a warmer sounding unit.




I'm not noticing the mid bass bump but I'm coming from the ZX2 so my point of reference is a bit skewed. I think there is a nice hint of midrange warmth but nothing is overdone. My ACS Encore have loads of mid bass and I was concerned that it would be too much, but compared to the ZX2 MoJo sounds, for the most part, clean and balanced.


----------



## audionewbi

tony1110 said:


> I'm not noticing the mid bass bump but I'm coming from the ZX2 so my point of reference is a bit skewed. I think there is a nice hint of midrange warmth but nothing is overdone. My ACS Encore have loads of mid bass and I was concerned that it would be too much, but compared to the ZX2 MoJo sounds, for the most part, clean and balanced.


 
 I am comparing it direct to HUGO, the mid-bass bump might be something else, could be perhaps more in the mids. I havent done a freq swipe test yet. I can't find my ER4S to test for that, once I do I will.


----------



## Whitigir

tony1110 said:


> I'm not noticing the mid bass bump but I'm coming from the ZX2 so my point of reference is a bit skewed. I think there is a nice hint of midrange warmth but nothing is overdone. My ACS Encore have loads of mid bass and I was concerned that it would be too much, but compared to the ZX2 MoJo sounds, for the most part, clean and balanced.




Well, you are saying on another hand, the Mojo sounds better than ZX2 ? I will wait to audition it and see. But for the kicker, the ZX2 stock form with "Sound adjustment" app available will not sound good. Unless you disable it.


----------



## audionewbi

Sony NWZ A16 pairs so flawlessly with Mojo, if I can find a otg cable for it I dont think I will search for anymore sources for Mojo.


----------



## obsidyen

audionewbi said:


> Finally got my hand on a Mojo and I have been playing with it for a few hours. I was expecting small but not this small!
> 
> #Impressions:
> 
> ...


 
 IE800 high frequencies are distortion themselves, that annoying sibilance... I wish I could forget.


----------



## emilsoft

I'm getting a high pitched continuous noise when using my Ortofon EQ5 with Mojo via optical (or whilst any input is disconnected ) - it's quiet but it might be enough to annoy me. Sometimes it stops when I play around with the volume, but then starts again.  Also as soon as I plug the audio USB in it stops. Hope there's nothing wrong with my Mojo  don't think it happens with my Focal Spirit Pros


----------



## Mojo ideas

obsidyen said:


> IE800 high frequencies are distortion themselves, that annoying sibilance... I wish I could forget.


 Hi I'm John F from chord just to say there's no hump it's totally flat


----------



## Whitigir

mojo ideas said:


> Hi I'm John F from chord just to say there's no hump it's totally flat




Excellent ! Just what I thought it would be . But different ears, different gears, different hears. I can not wait to see how the Mojo sound like 

And thank you for making the Mojo, and join us in the forum


----------



## audionewbi

obsidyen said:


> IE800 high frequencies are distortion themselves, that annoying sibilance... I wish I could forget.


 
 Yes IE800 isn't my favourite either, however it is a popular IEM.


----------



## obsidyen

mojo ideas said:


> Hi I'm John F from chord just to say there's no hump it's totally flat


 
 Hi John... I haven't got my Mojo yet (waiting for the dealer to ship) but I'm sure it's as you say. I wouldn't expect anything less than perfect from Chord. I was just replying to someone else about Senn IE800.


----------



## Whitigir

obsidyen said:


> Hi John... I haven't got my Mojo yet (waiting for the dealer to ship) but I'm sure it's as you say. I wouldn't expect anything less than perfect from Chord. I was just replying to someone else about Senn IE800.




Same here, never expect less than perfect from Chord. Actually dropped my jaw in the price/form/function of the Mojo ....can't wait!


----------



## imattersuk

cheznous said:


> I don't imagine that's what Chord were hoping for.
> The press release seemed more geared toward the potentially massive mobile phone market than Hugo owners or indeed potential Hugo owners.


 
 Indeed but not supplying an OTG cable for Android users and having to use a camera connection adapter for iPhone is a major oversight. This thing sounds amazing but i'm a bit peeved at having to use the OTG cable supplied with my HA-2.
  
 Waiting for a new OTG cable from amazon uk, hopefully will work ok.
  
 Come on Chord you can do better !!!!


----------



## audionewbi

Dita truth so far has provided the best synergy for my taste. The bass reverb is long enough to make a positive impact and it is very well extended in the lower frequency.


----------



## tassardar

I rather they don't give cable since:

Most people will use some cable of their own
Most people only have one device so the rest are wasted
Apple cables requires a license
Some won't even use as they go optical or coax
Cables take up space in the box, bigger packaging

No point for chord throwing in $100 worth of decent cables and jack it up by that price. Everyone prefer a 599 with no cable rather then 699 right


----------



## audionewbi

I am in the same boast however I rather like them to develop set of accessories that gets their approval. I would have loved to see some portable optical and coaxial cable.


----------



## imattersuk

tassardar said:


> I rather they don't give cable since:
> 
> Most people will use some cable of their own
> Most people only have one device so the rest are wasted
> ...


 
 It doesn't cost $100 for a couple of cables !!


----------



## audionewbi

imattersuk said:


> It doesn't cost $100 for a couple of cables !!


 
 I can show you cable that cost 2000 USD just for few inches. Cables can get crazy!


----------



## tassardar

imattersuk said:


> It doesn't cost $100 for a couple of cables !!




The issue with audio people is some wants decent cables. The worst review you can have providing cable is:

"The mojo was great but the cable provided was abysmal. "

And decent cables cost quite some bit. Good cables cost a whole lot. If you can't fulfill everyone, better to fulfill no one and just give all your effort in the main product that does


----------



## imattersuk

Ok the postman has just dropped this through the door 
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RX1H9ZS?ref_=pe_1909131_77697121_tnp_email_TE_AMZLdp_1
  
 Hooked up to LG G4 works fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 As much as I love it my HA-2 will be going up for sale


----------



## imattersuk

tassardar said:


> The issue with audio people is some wants decent cables. The worst review you can have providing cable is:
> 
> "The mojo was great but the cable provided was abysmal. "
> 
> And decent cables cost quite some bit. Good cables cost a whole lot.


 
 Agreed but the cables supplied with HA-2 are good quality.
  
 Oppo are selling a much cheaper product and supplying Apple cable, still think Chord are being tight fisted.
  
 The adapter for iPhone costs £25 in the UK and makes the rig more bulky, that may put off those who want a truly portable solution.
  
 I will use mine with Macbook Pro and LG but won't bother with a camera connector for iPad, some users will only have iPhone.


----------



## ejong7

Just wondering if anyone here could help with some advice:
  
 What's the difference between using different DAPs and the Mojo? I understand that theyll have different outputs but is there actually an advantage of say using an QP1R vs AK120ii when both are digitally out into the Mojo and hence they kinda gonna have the same sound (since the DAPs just become kinda like storages)? Just need to clear this up cause I'm consindering this.


----------



## mjdutton

imattersuk said:


> Agreed but the cables supplied with HA-2 are good quality.
> 
> Oppo are selling a much cheaper product and supplying Apple cable, still think Chord are being tight fisted.
> 
> ...


 

 It would be good if the Mojo could have the Apple chip inside.  To say that it will work with all smartphone (inc Apple) is not strictly true since you need CCK cable - something none of the reviewers (so far) have mentioned.


----------



## Mython

mjdutton said:


> It would be good if the Mojo could have the Apple chip inside.  To say that it will work with all smartphone (inc Apple) is not strictly true since you need CCK cable - something none of the reviewers (so far) have mentioned.


 
  
  
 But that is a limitation imposed by the control-freaks in Cupertino.
  
 Why blame Chord for it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 The Mojo *will* operate with an Apple iPhone. Yes, one may need to jump through a hoop_ imposed by_ _Apple_, but Chord nonetheless told the truth, from their own end.
  
  
 By going through the certification process with Apple, a manufacturer is basically making their own release schedule, and engineering independence, vulnerable to a 3rd-party. I don't blame firms for not wishing to play that risky game with megalomanic corporations.


----------



## mjdutton

mython said:


> But that is a limitation imposed by the control-freaks in Cupertino.
> 
> Why blame Chord for it?
> 
> ...


 

 Fair comment Mython, but it would still be nice to plug-n-play out of the box.  Without Apple the portable music market wouldn't be where it is today - but that's another topic all together.


----------



## obsidyen

mjdutton said:


> Fair comment Mython, but it would still be nice to plug-n-play out of the box.  Without Apple the portable music market wouldn't be where it is today - but that's another topic all together.


 
 Without Sony, there wouldn't be a portable music market at all. So what? Apple no longer cares about portable audio.


----------



## Mython

mjdutton said:


> but it would still be nice to plug-n-play out of the box.


 
  
 True. We can certainly agree on that. _C'est la vie! _




  
  


mjdutton said:


> Without Apple the portable music market wouldn't be where it is today - but that's another topic all together.


 
  
  
 Let's not go there....


----------



## Mojo ideas

mjdutton said:


> It would be good if the Mojo could have the Apple chip inside.  To say that it will work with all smartphone (inc Apple) is not strictly true since you need CCK cable - something none of the reviewers (so far) have mentioned.


 I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.


----------



## mjdutton

mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.


 

 A "plug in module" would be great - thank you.


----------



## emilsoft

emilsoft said:


> I'm getting a high pitched continuous noise when using my Ortofon EQ5 with Mojo via optical (or whilst any input is disconnected ) - it's quiet but it might be enough to annoy me. Sometimes it stops when I play around with the volume, but then starts again.  Also as soon as I plug the audio USB in it stops. Hope there's nothing wrong with my Mojo  don't think it happens with my Focal Spirit Pros


 
 Ok after tinkering further - the high pitched noise on the Mojo is coming out of my left earphone and I can hear it on sensitive IEMs like my Ortofon EQ5 and a more quietly on Focal Spirit Pro. Only is evident when starting Mojo without USB plugged in. Playing about with the volume does get rid of it sometime.
 Is anyone else noticing this on theirs with highly sensitive IEMs and Mojo? It's in the background high pitched whine after turning on without usb connection.


----------



## Whitigir

emilsoft said:


> Ok after tinkering further - the high pitched noise on the Mojo is coming out of my left earphone and I can hear it on sensitive IEMs like my Ortofon EQ5 and a more quietly on Focal Spirit Pro. Only is evident when starting Mojo without USB plugged in. Playing about with the volume does get rid of it sometime.
> Is anyone else noticing this on theirs with highly sensitive IEMs and Mojo? It's in the background high pitched whine after turning on without usb connection.


. 

Sounds like a defective unit. Mojo should be pitch black


----------



## emilsoft

whitigir said:


> .
> 
> Sounds like a defective unit. Mojo should be pitch black


 
 It is pitch black when I'm using it via USB audio which makes me think it's unrelated to the headphone amp section. I agree my expectations of Mojo are high so I would be surprised if this is the norm. I wouldn't have noticed if I didn't try my Ortofon EQ5s with the optical input.. If anyone has high sensitivity IEMs and would like to check: Turn off Mojo, unplug USB ports, plug in IEM, turn Mojo on, wait until colour sequence light is completed after which the high pitched squeal should start  - you have to listen carefully in quiet place to hear it, but it's there and is annoying when playing quiet music. Changing the volume does not affect the loudness of the high pitched noise.


----------



## Wilderbeast

I’ve only had the Mojo for a couple of days so please take my observations with a pinch of salt; I often change my mind completely about audio gear after a few months or even a year of ownership.* [Edit: I've had Mojo for a couple of months and haven't changed my mind at all]* Here are a few thoughts on the Mojo / Hugo:
  
 Soundwise I concur with others in the thread - Mojo seems a little darker in signature than Hugo. It is definitely a ‘Hugo-like’ sound, as claimed by Chord. So far, I’ve listened solely with Noble’s K10 (custom), itself a warm-ish earphone. I think the prominent bass works in its favour when using public transport - bass can disappear in noisy environments.
  
 It’s possible (again, suggested by others) that the Mojo’s treble is a little recessed compared with Hugo. This might explain the mids that people seem to be enjoying. (Reduced highs can lead to pleasing mids - think Shure SE530). 
  
 Mojo is a breeze to turn on and set up. With Hugo, I find myself searching for the on switch (usually the wrong end), applying cross-feed by accident, turning down the volume, clicking through the inputs, clicking through the inputs again having gone past my setting, then trying to plug my ‘phones into the wrong hole. Turn on the Mojo and you’re good to go. Buttons and usage wise Mojo easily wins, though I do prefer the volume wheel of the Hugo over the two button volume control of the Mojo.
  
 Is the sound of Mojo a match for, or even better than, Hugo? Mmmm, I’m not sure about that. I must reiterate here that I’ve only had it for a few days, but I think there is something very, very special about Hugo. At times Hugo sounds entirely lifelike and real to my ears, in a way that no other DAC does. The rasp of a trombone, the squeak of a guitar string, the depth of an orchestra, the space between instruments. I can’t put my finger on what exactly, but Hugo has a special sprinkle of magic that I’m not sure Mojo has. _Yet_. I repeat that I have only listened so far with the Noble K10, which is a very special IEM; differences might not be so obvious with other ear/headphones.
  
 Sound from Mojo sounds a little more closed in, a smidgen more ‘intimate’. There is a good chance that those who find Hugo harsh or fatiguing will like Mojo’s presentation.
  
 Over the last couple of years I’ve owned many DAPs, including AK120, AK120II, iBasso DX90, FiiO X5II. I also had the Oppo HA-2, which I suppose is a direct competitor. In my opinion Mojo sounds better than all of them. I suspect Mojo would pair well with a brighter-than-K10 IEM. Something like JH13 Pro.
  
 I don’t see myself taking Mojo out with me. I’m not a fan of carrying around multiple devices, less so cables. I have an iPhone and dislike having to use the cumbersome and ugly CCK. Interference is, um, interfering. The advice from Chord is to use airplane mode, but for me this is only realistic on a aeroplane.
  
 All the differences noted above may well be down to confirmation bias; I _expect_ Hugo to be better than Mojo, given the size and price difference. Regardless, I think Mojo is fantastic. 
  
_Would like: Mojo DAP. The same little box with a screen and SD slot would make a wonderful device._
  
_Would really like: Hugo 2. This would sound exactly like the Hugo, but with the usability of Mojo. The smaller the better. Add a screen, playback controls and SD slot and THEN you have a game changer!_


----------



## proedros

mjdutton said:


> Fair comment Mython, but it would still be nice to plug-n-play out of the box.  Without *Sony* the portable music market wouldn't be where it is today - but that's another topic all together.


 
  
 fixed

 and sorry to break people's bubbl(i)e , but apparently Steve Jobs was more a thief than a genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 continue.


----------



## tassardar

Can't imagine better for portable for me 

Zx2>mojo>cdm hehe waiting for my device now


----------



## Whitigir

tassardar said:


> Can't imagine better for portable for me
> 
> Zx2>mojo>cdm hehe waiting for my device now



Hell lot of spending power sir ! Hat off to you. Please report back whenever you have it


----------



## mscott58

imattersuk said:


> Ok the postman has just dropped this through the door
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RX1H9ZS?ref_=pe_1909131_77697121_tnp_email_TE_AMZLdp_1
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info!
  
 Does the cable transmit the native signal or is it processed by the LG G4 first? For example does the Mojo show the original sample rate for the file being played through the LG G4 using the cable.


----------



## mscott58

mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.


 
 From the designers I know who have gone through this with Cupertino it can be a very invasive/challenging process. I've even heard someone we all know say _"If I knew how painful it was then I never would have done it."_ Cheers


----------



## mjdutton

proedros said:


> fixed
> 
> and sorry to break people's bubbl(i)e , but apparently Steve Jobs was more a thief than a genius
> 
> ...


 

 We were discussing Apple and their products, so it unfair (stupid) to mention people.  The next thing you'll be saying is that Bill Gates of Microshaft is genius.


----------



## mscott58

mjdutton said:


> We were discussing Apple and their products, so it unfair (stupid) to mention people.  The next thing you'll be saying is that Bill Gates of Microshaft is genius.


 
 Easy now everyone. No need for a multiple direction flame war.This has been an awesome and mostly flame free thread so far.


----------



## PhilW

Everyone, quick......I have 5 available stock that has literally just landed.
  
 http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/chord-mojo-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier.html


----------



## MrBucket

philw said:


> Everyone, quick......I have 5 available stock that has literally just landed.
> 
> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/chord-mojo-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier.html


 
 Anyone wagering how fast these go?  1 hour? 2?


----------



## Mython

mrbucket said:


> philw said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone, quick......I have 5 available stock that has literally just landed.
> ...


 
  
  
 Depends what you're putting up, as a stake; ...a _Mojo_, perhaps?


----------



## gavinfabl

5 sold , one every 10 seconds!

Mojo + AKG K702 + Dawn Patrol by Isla 

HUGE HYPE SOUND BUT FOR REAL


----------



## RedJohn456

Has anyone tried to pair the mojo with an MFI certified cable with an iOS product? Would love to see if a one cable solution is possible.


----------



## gavinfabl

Doesn't work. Need CCk.


----------



## RedJohn456

gavinfabl said:


> Doesn't work. Need CCk.


 

 Not even with MFI cables with chips in them?
  
 Like this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720?hash=item28092a20e8:g:rsoAAOSw9r1WCmub&rmvSB=true
  
 (the price is high since its out of stock apparently normally its around 70 bucks)
 credit to: @x RELIC x


----------



## gavinfabl

redjohn456 said:


> Not even withs MFI cables with chips in them?
> 
> Like this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720?hash=item28092a20e8:g:rsoAAOSw9r1WCmub&rmvSB=true
> 
> ...




Yeah that might work. But expensive solution. Apple CCk is £25.


----------



## RedJohn456

gavinfabl said:


> Yeah that might work. But expensive solution. Apple CCk is £25.


 

 If one looks on Aliexpress or eBay, I am use you can find more reasonably priced mfi certified cables. The apple thing isn't called a CCK, was just checking. They call it "Lightning to USB Camera Adapter." Same difference I know I know. Its only 30 bucks but it makes portable stacks look bulky and ugly imo
  
 Edit: I wish they made one without a long cable but just the adapter, so it clips on to the bottom of the phone. Best of both worlds imo


----------



## OK-Guy

mojo ideas said:


> Hi I'm John F from chord just to say there's no hump it's totally flat


 
  
 welcome to the boards 'Junior' now don't forget you have to be everyone's Huckleberry, if you step out of line it's early to bed and no supper, you might even get a lil' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if your real bad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Head-Fi'ers please welcome Mr. John Franks to these hallowed boards...


----------



## Whitigir

I would love to see the next Chord products with a name as Dojo, Mujo, Sugo, Kudo, or Wooo-oh. I don't know why Mojo as the name, and the black design just sounds and seems so good. I love those colorful buttons . Kind of like a little child seeing good colorful lollipops 

Please keep fueling the impressions


----------



## OK-Guy

mjdutton said:


> Without Apple the portable music market wouldn't be where it is today.


 
  
 hahaha quality... I love a great joke...


----------



## mscott58

ok-guy said:


> welcome to the boards 'Junior' now don't forget you have to be everyone's Huckleberry, if you step out of line it's early to bed and no supper, you might even get a lil'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Welcome John!!! Great job to all of you on the Mojo. I am eagerly awaiting mine (first batch from Moon Audio). Cheers


----------



## jamato8

mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.


 

 Welcome! I look forward to all the meaningful dialogue from you. Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain.


----------



## spook76

mscott58 said:


> Welcome John!!! Great job to all of you on the Mojo. I am eagerly awaiting mine (first batch from Moon Audio). Cheers



How do you know you are first batch? I ordered from Moon Audio at about 12:30pm EDT on Wednesday. I am hoping I am first batch.


----------



## drgajet

ok-guy said:


> welcome to the boards 'Junior' now don't forget you have to be everyone's Huckleberry, if you step out of line it's early to bed and no supper, you might even get a lil'   if your real bad... :wink_face:
> 
> Head-Fi'ers please welcome Mr. John Franks to these hallowed boards...




I love to see companies represent themselves on the forums, it tells me they really care about their customers. Welcome John, glad you're here.

Jim


----------



## mscott58

spook76 said:


> How do you know you are first batch? I ordered from Moon Audio at about 12:30pm EDT on Wednesday. I am hoping I am first batch.


 
 I called/emailed and asked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And my order was about 45 minutes before yours, but I have no idea how many were flying in at that point and therefore where the cutoff point might be. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.


 

 So you're official affiliated with Mojo right? Glad to know about the module info  One thing I am really not happy with when it comes to their hardware, is the MFI certification program. For a company that has done a lot to advance the audio market, seems like an anachronism and draconian stance to take on their end.
  
 Either way, my planned stack would be an iPod touch/blackberry to mojo for my home transportable set up in the future.
  
 Edit: Just read an earlier post, sorry about the confusion and welcome to the board Frank!


----------



## pearljam50000

Has anyone compared the Mojo to Astell&Kern AK380?


----------



## MrBucket

So I got my 6" Moon Audio Silver Dragon toslink to mini toslink cable to use with my AK240, and it sounds great.  Only problem is that its just ever so slightly too short to stack it properly.  There is a bit of strain on the cables if they are stacked, it really could use about a 7" cable I think.


----------



## mscott58

redjohn456 said:


> So you're official affiliated with Mojo right? Glad to know about the module info  One thing I am really not happy with when it comes to their hardware, is the MFI certification program. For a company that has done a lot to advance the audio market, seems like an anachronism and draconian stance to take on their end.
> 
> Either way, my planned stack would be an iPod touch/blackberry to mojo for my home transportable set up in the future.
> 
> Edit: Just read an earlier post, welcome to the board Frank!


 
 Um, affiliated? "Mojo ideas" is John Franks, founder of Chord Electronics! Cheers


----------



## RedJohn456

mscott58 said:


> Um, affiliated? "Mojo ideas" is John Franks, founder of Chord Electronics! Cheers


 

 Yup just read an earlier post and edited after, this thread moves too fast for me to keep up


----------



## Mython

redjohn456 said:


> .... this thread moves too fast for me to keep up


----------



## Whitigir

My ZX2 digital cables toward USB DAC....


----------



## gavinfabl

So far I've tested 3 pairs of headphones. 

Sony MDR-1RNC (noise cancellation off)
AKG K702

And now taking ATH-M50x for a spin with a bit of James Bond theme music. 

All I need is a license


----------



## rookie2009

ok-guy said:


> I haven't tried this cable personally but I'm assured it works with the Hugo, feel free to blame rookie2009 if it doesn't work (I find it useful to pass the buck in these situations).
> 
> You'll have to contact Brimar Cables on Facebook (link below) and ask for the Walkman cable - WM-Port>micro-USB - make sure to ask that the cable works with the Hugo (Mojo), let me know how you get on...
> 
> ...


 

 In keeping with the trend of passing the buck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 credit should go to headfier Sonickarma as he actually introduced me to that particular Brimar cable mentioned by OK-Guy..I do believe he attended the recent Canjam show in London at which Brimar were exhibiting their many cables,and he made his purchase there..Maybe if he sees this he will chime in or just bombard him with PM's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I will post a picture of the cable being used with a Hugo and zx2 below for reference,credit to Sonickarma for the picture also as he posted it a while back in another thread


----------



## OK-Guy

rookie2009 said:


> In keeping with the trend of passing the buck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 nice pass mate... I might have to start calling you 'Rookie of the Rovers'...


----------



## obsidyen

gavinfabl said:


> So far I've tested 3 pairs of headphones.
> 
> Sony MDR-1RNC (noise cancellation off)
> AKG K702
> ...


 

 To kill?..


----------



## gavinfabl

obsidyen said:


> To kill?..




The excitement produced by the Mojo is so immense. That's all.


----------



## OK-Guy

obsidyen said:


> To kill?..


 
  
 ohhh my, the spectre of a hit-man on Head-Fi... think I'll get a taxi to be on the safe side...


----------



## obsidyen

ok-guy said:


> ohhh my, the spectre of a hit-man on Head-Fi... think I'll get a taxi to be on the safe side...


 

 Haha... A Mojo ad with classic James Bond theme tune would be awesome.
  
 "Mojo is here... To kill all other dac/amps below £1000."


----------



## Mython

obsidyen said:


> Haha... A Mojo ad with classic James Bond theme tune would be awesome.
> 
> "Mojo is here... To kill all other dac/amps below £1000."


 
  
  
  
 If they did, it'd somehow need to be _even more_ cheesy-yet-cool, than this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## petetheroadie

Anyone tried the mojo with a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 880 pro's (600 ohm version)?


----------



## ThatPhil

philw said:


> Everyone, quick......I have 5 available stock that has literally just landed.
> 
> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/chord-mojo-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier.html


 
 Just bought one.


----------



## Duncan

Skipped the 102 posts I've missed since this morning, just want to say that I hate the MoJo, worst thing I've ever had bestowed upon me


----------



## PhilW

thatphil said:


> Just bought one.


 Congrats......they will likely be all gone by this evening.


----------



## OK-Guy

obsidyen said:


> Haha... A Mojo ad with classic James Bond theme tune would be awesome.
> 
> "Mojo is here... To kill all other dac/amps below £1000."


 
  
  the names Mojo, 00Mojo..


----------



## lukeap69

philw said:


> Congrats......they will likely be all gone by this evening.



 


Did I just purchase 3 of 5? So 2 units are left...


----------



## gavinfabl

ok-guy said:


> the names Mojo, 00Mojo.. :wink_face:




See what I've started


----------



## Yubacore

duncan said:


> Skipped the 102 posts I've missed since this morning, just want to say that I hate the MoJo, worst thing I've ever had bestowed upon me


 
  
  
 Can you be more specific?
  
 If you can tell us what your setup is, what you listened to and what you don't like, I'm sure that would be very helpful for potential buyers.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

spook76 said:


> How do you know you are first batch? I ordered from Moon Audio at about 12:30pm EDT on Wednesday. I am hoping I am first batch.


 
 My order was placed at 12:09 EDT. Drew did respond to my email yesterday. He says the first batch is expected in 10 days. But, he doesn't know the size of the batch, so he can't commit on whether my order will be fulfilled in first batch.


----------



## Duncan

yubacore said:


> Can you be more specific?
> 
> If you can tell us what your setup is, what you listened to and what you don't like, I'm sure that would be very helpful for potential buyers.


Sorry, was going to bite at my own post earlier 

The reason, it has made the discrepancy between the SE846 and Layla so much bigger than it already was, proving the excess cost of the Layla to be well and truly worth it - as such, I down right LOVE the MoJo, albeit that now I cannot listen to anything AT ALL other than the Laylas, so really boxed myself into a corner


----------



## PhilW

lukeap69 said:


> philw said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats......they will likely be all gone by this evening.
> ...


 you did indeed. 2 more remaining then I have no scope on stock for next few days people.


----------



## mscott58

duncan said:


> Sorry, was going to bite at my own post earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ha! Was guessing you were going somewhere like that. 
  
 Guessing I'll fall down the same hole with my K10's, although I still have a hard time listening to anything else. 

 Cheers


----------



## maxedfx

lukeap69 said:


> philw said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats......they will likely be all gone by this evening.
> ...



Did you get one?? Damn!


----------



## Deftone

x relic x said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 cracking review, one of he best i have read.


----------



## Yubacore

duncan said:


> Sorry, was going to bite at my own post earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hah! I suspected it was something like that 
  
 So it pairs very well with JH. I'm looking forward to hearing about the synergy with other high-end ciems as well. I've had my eye on the ADEL line for some time now, exciting stuff.


----------



## Paul Meakin

Picked one up today after a demo, it sounded really good with both HD-650s and TH-900s. I didn't find any excess brightness or glare with the latter, but my aging ears stop working at 13kHz so YMMV.
  
 The 10 hour charging time before using it is like a form of psychological torture, though... terrible design flaw


----------



## lukeap69

maxedfx said:


> Did you get one?? Damn!


 
 Yup. Either this or my Theorem 720 will be paired with my PIBE amp!


----------



## giovvanie

hi guys I get my mojo today . Started charging few hours ago , when I touched the body I felt weird vibration ( apple charger ) so I changed charger with higher Amper 1,3 ( Nokia charger ) , my problem is I can hear weird screech from mojo .... need advice or help assap


----------



## maxedfx

lukeap69 said:


> Yup. Either this or my Theorem 720 will be paired with my PIBE amp!



I was waiting for koolpep to order! Contacting Phil to check stock!! Which shipping did you choose??


----------



## Tony1110

giovvanie said:


> hi guys I get my mojo today . Started charging few hours ago , when I touched the body I felt weird vibration ( apple charger ) so I changed charger with higher Amper 1,3 ( Nokia charger ) , my problem is I can hear weird screech from mojo .... need advice or help assap




Mine was vibrating but I didn't hear any weird screech. You're not the first to mention it though.


----------



## giovvanie

tony1110 said:


> Mine was vibrating but I didn't hear any weird screech. You're not the first to mention it though.


its more like a squeak :/


----------



## lukeap69

maxedfx said:


> I was waiting for koolpep to order! Contacting Phil to check stock!! Which shipping did you choose??



 


Royal Mail International Signed as recommended by Phil.


----------



## giovvanie

giovvanie said:


> its more like a squeak :/


now vibration has gone with Nokia charger with higher Amperage


----------



## maxedfx

lukeap69 said:


> maxedfx said:
> 
> 
> > I was waiting for koolpep to order! Contacting Phil to check stock!! Which shipping did you choose??
> ...




Directly from the website?? 
Sorry for the back to back questions! LOL!!!


----------



## lukeap69

maxedfx said:


> Directly from the website??
> 
> Sorry for the back to back questions! LOL!!!



 


... please see my PM.


----------



## Torq

mathi8vadhanan said:


> My order was placed at 12:09 EDT. Drew did respond to my email yesterday. He says the first batch is expected in 10 days. But, he doesn't know the size of the batch, so he can't commit on whether my order will be fulfilled in first batch.


 
  
 Interesting ...
  
 The moon-audio website currently says that the first batch will arrive this week, and that the second batch is shipping next week (and is almost sold out).  These two pieces of information don't gel.  If the batch size isn't known then the notices on the website regarding what's sold out can't be accurate.  And 10 days is definitely not "this week".
  
 Would love to know what's actually going on - won't change when it arrives, I know, but clear expectation management helps.


----------



## giovvanie

tony1110 said:


> Mine was vibrating but I didn't hear any weird screech. You're not the first to mention it though.


Problem solved partly so , with Apple charger 1A and 5 V there is no weird sound from inside , but I can feel vibration while touch the body .With Nokia charger with higher amperage 1,3 A and 5V no vibration at all but I can hear this squeak from inside , so which amperage is the best for device ? hmmm


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

torq said:


> Interesting ...
> 
> The moon-audio website currently says that the first batch will arrive this week, and that the second batch is shipping next week (and is almost sold out).  These two pieces of information don't gel.  If the batch size isn't known then the notices on the website regarding what's sold out can't be accurate.  And 10 days is definitely not "this week".
> 
> Would love to know what's actually going on - won't change when it arrives, I know, but clear expectation management helps.



Yes, its confusing.


----------



## Hififox

Hi all.
  
 I'm still waiting my mojo from moon audio, but also I'm looking for a dap to pair with mojo. Currently I'm using fiio x1 and ipod nano 6th generation with old 30-pin port, but both of them can't pair with mojo. BTW it will be really portable if mojo can pair with ipod nano 6g...
  
 Any recommendation of DAP which can make mojo really portable? What's more, are there any sound quality differences between expensive dap and cheap dap when pairing Mojo?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## emilsoft

M2Tech Hiface 2 coax out > Mojo... the sound now is ridiculous. Tightens the bass, everything is wider and larger even more so, probably 10% improvement on top of the already great out of box sound! I reckon it would be happy to challenge any dac now at any cost! I guess Mojo likes a clean jitter free digital signal (who doesn't).


----------



## Paul Meakin

hififox said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm still waiting my mojo from moon audio, but also I'm looking for a dap to pair with mojo. Currently I'm using fiio x1 and ipod nano 6th generation with old 30-pin port, but both of them can't pair with mojo. BTW it will be really portable if mojo can pair with ipod nano 6g...
> 
> ...


 
 +1
  
 I'm looking for digital out (either optical or coax), at least 256G of storage and a good UI. It'll probably never be used as anything but a transport, so as cheap as possible...


----------



## justrest

@PhilW Hi Phil, My order was placed 16oct friday, so when you planning to ship?


----------



## Duncan

Interesting, the venerable X5 (coax) seems to sound different to the QP1R (optical), a bit shoutier, less refined, but - with slightly more prominence to the mids, and - dare I say it, slightly airier (soundstage)?

Would like others to share opinions, as this could well be placebo!?


----------



## NZtechfreak

duncan said:


> Interesting, the venerable X5 (coax) seems to sound different to the QP1R (optical), a bit shoutier, less refined, but - with slightly more prominence to the mids, and - dare I say it, slightly airier (soundstage)?
> 
> Would like others to share opinions, as this could well be placebo!?




Blind volume matched test called for!


----------



## PhilW

justrest said:


> @PhilW Hi Phil, My order was placed 16oct friday, so when you planning to ship?


 Hiya, please pm me your order id/name. Yours will likely be in this shipment that just arrived. They all arrived vey late so will go out tomorrow/thurs but pm me so I can give you more info.


----------



## PhilW

Who bet who on how quickly they would sell? Lol batch has sold now everyone. Will update further on stock tomorrow.


----------



## maxedfx

Phew! Grabbed the last one! Thanks philw & lukeap69.
We will compare notes soon!


----------



## Whitigir

duncan said:


> Interesting, the venerable X5 (coax) seems to sound different to the QP1R (optical), a bit shoutier, less refined, but - with slightly more prominence to the mids, and - dare I say it, slightly airier (soundstage)?
> 
> Would like others to share opinions, as this could well be placebo!?




Lol, Duncan, I love how you put that "Placebo" up there. . Amazing first impression, please keep it kicking


----------



## Paul Meakin

duncan said:


> Interesting, the venerable X5 (coax) seems to sound different to the QP1R (optical), a bit shoutier, less refined, but - with slightly more prominence to the mids, and - dare I say it, slightly airier (soundstage)?
> 
> Would like others to share opinions, as this could well be placebo!?


 
  
 FWIW over on the Naim forums, where there are a good few Hugo owners, the consensus seems to be that the quality of the transport matters. A good number of them are using Naim streamers (not exactly cheap....) feeding their Hugos.


----------



## audionewbi

It deserves its success.

I have seen the pictures of the usb dongle. I have on concern and that is mostly do with the design. The attachment appears to expose the usb pins to possible damage in case of accidental bending.

How is chord going to tackle this matter?


----------



## PhilW

I really wanna discover my music on mojo....can we put like our favourite last song they listened to on mojo as they sign off? Lol

Regards

Phil
George Michael -symphonica "going to a town"


----------



## Mython

philw said:


> I really wanna discover my music on mojo....can we put like our favourite last song they listened to on mojo as they sign off? Lol


 
  
  
_Obviously, these are better in Redbook, but..._
  
  
 Jennifer Warnes - Bird on a Wire: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTIaidNgh1w
  
 James Taylor - Gaia (be patient for the bass rumble...): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmGmvXore84
  
 Shelby Lynne - Rainy Night in Georgia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBKlfmdFmZo


----------



## PhilW

mython said:


> _Obviously, these are better in Redbook, but..._
> 
> 
> Jennifer Warnes - Bird on a Wire: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTIaidNgh1w
> ...


 thank you....I'm looking forward to being educated by everyone.


----------



## NZtechfreak

paul meakin said:


> FWIW over on the Naim forums, where there are a good few Hugo owners, the consensus seems to be that the quality of the transport matters. A good number of them are using Naim streamers (not exactly cheap....) feeding their Hugos.




Whether those differences would be heard in a blinded test however....


----------



## Duncan

nztechfreak said:


> Whether those differences would be heard in a blinded test however....


Bouncing back and forward, considering we're talking differences in DACs, decoders and digital transport, with the Layla I would be happy to run with the Pepsi challenge


----------



## Mython

Another one, each, from Jennifer and Shelby, respectively. These sound excellent through Mr Mojo:
  
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BD7CFwiIsI
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwf844beG5E


----------



## NZtechfreak

duncan said:


> Bouncing back and forward, considering we're talking differences in DACs, decoders and digital transport, with the Layla I would be happy to run with the Pepsi challenge




Unless you have two Mojo's a blinded test will be difficult though, be a bit fiddly and time consuming switching transports? Maybe not?


----------



## Mython

nztechfreak said:


> duncan said:
> 
> 
> > Bouncing back and forward, considering we're talking differences in DACs, decoders and digital transport, with the Layla I would be happy to run with the Pepsi challenge
> ...


 
  
  
_I agree:_       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/570#post_11999373


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> cracking review, one of he best i have read.




Thank you very much! 

I spent a lot of time on it since I had a break in my work schedule. I was all Mojo, all day (and a lot of late nights)! My wife was getting quite pissed but how often does one get to be part of what I consider a rare product launch.


If you guys haven't read it, there' some Q&A with Rob Watts in my review which is a bit interesting. Link in my sig.


----------



## Unomelodica

Just playing
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2x0JtEFKXg
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5R3_SbE7XQ
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD9CUge_VYU
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YxYTET6_fs
  
 The groove just gets better and better ......
  
 G
  
 Macbook/squeezbox touch - Mojo - Nordost heimdall 2 -Hd800


----------



## NZtechfreak

mython said:


> _I agree:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's another good reason to have two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I wonder if Duncan and Gavin can get together and do the test with two Mojo's? They live in the same country right? England is a small island right, how far apart could they be?


----------



## Mython

nztechfreak said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > _I agree:_
> ...


 
  
  
 Errr... yeah.... _nearly_ as 'small' as NZ


----------



## gavinfabl

Good night all....

Just finished listening to Queen, "We Will Rock You" and "We are the Champions" - quite fitting titles for the MOJO.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Sorry to put a pause to the hype train but hope this doesn't out to be a week wait - 2 weeks wait and then eventually Chord not meeting demands at all and going few months like I saw it happen with LH Labs Geekout v2 and Schiit Audio Ragnorak. I know Chord is offering better products and is more experienced in business so I hope this won't be the case with Mojo. -

Are there any other suppliers in the U.S besides Moons Audio? I've inquired them about purchasing one 2 days ago and haven't recieved any reply back btw.


----------



## x RELIC x

I wouldn't put Chord in the same universe as LHL when it comes to production and delivery times. New product demand almost always overwhelms supply, whether it's Apple, Xbox, Sony, etc. I would say that Chord is doing as well as expected here.


----------



## NZtechfreak

searchofsub said:


> Sorry to put a pause to the hype train but hope this doesn't out to be a week wait - 2 weeks wait and then eventually Chord not meeting demands at all and going few months like I saw it happen with LH Labs Geekout v2 and Schiit Audio Ragnorak. I know Chord is offering better products and is more experienced in business so I hope this won't be the case with Mojo. -
> 
> Are there any other suppliers in the U.S besides Moons Audio? I've inquired them about purchasing one 2 days ago and haven't recieved any reply back btw.


 
  
 It's very early on, and unlike LH Labs there is already an actual, finished device. I don't think there will be problems with stock levels once we get a little further on. I'm getting the Mojo, still really looking forward to running it head to head Vs the GOV2/2+.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> I wouldn't put Chord in the same universe as LHL when it comes to production and delivery times.





lol


----------



## gavinfabl

mython said:


> Errr... yeah.... _nearly_ as 'small' as NZ




I'm sure anything is possible. How far apart could we possibly be


----------



## musicday

As I have been one of the few lucky ones to visit Chord Electronics facilities, I can say that they have the highest standards in producing in the house those audio electronics, and i know that they will do their best to supply enough  Mojos to keep up with the high demand,
 When a DAC of this calibre has this great price, who can't ignore it and not buy one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Happy Listening to all the owners out there.
 Musicday


----------



## Musicdiddy

tony1110 said:


> Mine was vibrating but I didn't hear any weird screech. You're not the first to mention it though.


 
  
 The - volume button on mine is very loose to the extent if you hold the Mojo up it rattles, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Paul Meakin

nztechfreak said:


> Whether those differences would be heard in a blinded test however....


 
  
 I've run hundreds of blind tests. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. The method and the participants make a difference. Any old blind test is not a panacea. If you're flipping tracks every 30 seconds and playing typically well-recorded and not rhythmically complex audiophile fare, good luck hearing *any* difference unless you're comparing pieces of gear that are vastly different in capability. Some of the recent posts on Innerfidelity illustrate this well, as do Mike Moffat's comments about it. When it gets really serious, short-term blind tests break down, You need to live with the equipment for a while. Having said that, some very experienced listeners can still pick differences in seconds even at the high-end. Most people cannot.
  
 On the subject of my previous post, those guys have high-end systems and typically take weeks to decide if there's an improvement or degradation. And even then they often flip between results before reaching a conclusion. And sometimes still get it wrong, e.g. sell Hugo for 2Qute and then re-purchase Hugo. Or vice versa, as there are no absolutes. I'd defy anyone to be able to concentrate well enough to sustain a typical ABX blind test over more than two hours (and I'm being generous suggesting two hours, just in case there are any super-humans around here). Even if you can, two hours is barely long enough when trying to pick subtle differences.
  
 It's dead easy if comparing e.g. an iPhone 5s vs. a Mojo, given that the iPhone sucks in several fundamental ways (glaring digital treble, sloppy bass, and lack of rhythmic integrity on complex music). I own both and I'm quite certain I could tell them apart with a gap of several weeks, months, or years. Mojo vs Hugo I suspect would be a different matter. As would different transports.
  
 I suspect that if Duncan thinks he's hearing a difference, he probably is. Extreme objectivists rarely hear any difference even when everyone else finds it easy; in my experience.
  
 EDIT: This is the Innerfidelity post
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/big-sound-2015-wrap-what-i-learned#mRpu8jlcDqxVoXuE.97
  
 and the link to Mike Moffat's comments
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/7725#post_11921090
  
 If you know better, please suggest which of your commercially available DACs outperform Mike's. I only learned about this stuff 30 years ago so I'm a decade behind him.
  
 All further comments about blind tests should please be posted to Sound Science, where they're easily ignored.


----------



## musicday

musicdiddy said:


> tony1110 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was vibrating but I didn't hear any weird screech. You're not the first to mention it though.
> ...


 

 I am sure there is nothing to worry about.
 I have seen the quality control at work at the factory and is brilliant, but if you think your unit has a faulty volume button please give us more information, sorry.


----------



## singleended58

lukeap69 said:


> I believe another mini-meet is in order.  I'm sure maxedfx would be very much interested...
> 
> I can bring my Theorem 720 for comparison.




Bought mojo to compare with theorem 720 too. Stay tuned!


----------



## MrBucket

searchofsub said:


> Sorry to put a pause to the hype train but hope this doesn't out to be a week wait - 2 weeks wait and then eventually Chord not meeting demands at all and going few months like I saw it happen with LH Labs Geekout v2 and Schiit Audio Ragnorak. I know Chord is offering better products and is more experienced in business so I hope this won't be the case with Mojo. -
> 
> Are there any other suppliers in the U.S besides Moons Audio? I've inquired them about purchasing one 2 days ago and haven't recieved any reply back btw.


 
 I bought mine in store at Stereo Exchange in Manhattan last Thursday.


----------



## lethe27

Stupid question alert; I plan to use the Mojo strictly as a desktop dac/amp along with the occasional travel. Would I be able to keep the Mojo plugged in permanently? Or would I not be able to use it while charging?


----------



## jamato8

lethe27 said:


> Stupid question alert; I plan to use the Mojo strictly as a desktop dac/amp along with the occasional travel. Would I be able to keep the Mojo plugged in permanently? Or would I not be able to use it while charging?




You can use it and charge it but it does get pretty warm when charged and used at the same time.


----------



## aoqw76

Received my mojo from custom cables today, many thanks.
Have only listened for 15 mins so far, more tomorrow, definitely seems to be a step up from meridian explorer.
Ref "vibration" while charging, the unit is not earthed, i believe this is basically mains hum? Found this while searching for an explanation, not my words but sums it up


> Most Switching mode power supplies are made this way. You get half of mains voltage on device metal chassis if it is not grounded. But this is only leak current of some components so very small current, in most cases not hazardous. Some feel it less and some more, because when you touch that metal chassis then leakage current flows through you to lower electrical potential point - ground. The strength of effect you feel depends on contact electrical resistance + your body resistance + other material resistance that is in current's path to ground.
> If your electrical appliances are properly grounded, then all leakage currents will flow directly to ground and there will not be any potential difference between you and device chassis = no voltage on chassis. You can measure voltage on chassis with voltage meter/multimeter on AC voltage mode. If you measure between yourself and chassis and you will see voltage level that your body will see if you touch that chassis.


----------



## Superdrag81

Just purchased/pre-ordered on moon audio...hopefully i got into their second order before it sold out!


----------



## Deftone

Hmmm i wonder if adding a iFi Mercury usb cable > iFi iPurifier/2 > AQ mini adapter to the chain would make any difference.


----------



## elnero

x relic x said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice review! Looking forward to hearing it for myself.


----------



## singleended58

tokengesture said:


> I ended up going out last night with an iPhone 6plus, a blackberry, mojo AND Fiio x5. Weighed a ton!



 


How does the Mojo sound with iPhone 6+ compared to Fiio X5? What connection are you using between Mojo and X5? Thanks.


----------



## Yubacore

Since we're on the topic of sources: Some new smartphones have native support for DSD. Will this be an advantage if used for transport with the MOJO? I'm guessing a third party app will have to be installed anyway, am I right?


----------



## NZtechfreak

yubacore said:


> Since we're on the topic of sources: Some new smartphones have native support for DSD. Will this be an advantage if used for transport with the MOJO? I'm guessing a third party app will have to be installed anyway, am I right?


 
  
 Yes, third party app. Onkyo HiFi player is one, USB Audio Player Pro another (the latter being Android only and recommended over Onkyo's player).


----------



## Yubacore

Ok, so this may be a broader topic, but not entirely off topic here: What makes a good transport? Will different phones sound different at all, and what causes that difference? (I'm thinking it's like having an external soundcard for your computer, which should sound pretty much the same regardless? But, I have no experience with any of this).


----------



## Torq

Sound-wise, a "good" transport would have the lowest possible levels of jitter and an in-spec implementation of the specific optical/electrical interface.  So, clock quality would be a factor (to a certain extent), as would be the implementation of the physical layer being used.  Depending on the DAC implementation, the source clock/jitter importance would be more or less important (not using the clock from the incoming data fixes one source of jitter issues).

 For example, I find it difficult to believe that any of the AK players from the original AK100 up to the latest AK380 sound any different via their optical outputs into a Mojo.
  
 Beyond that it's all about size, capacity, UX and battery life in whatever balance is important to you.
  
 My 0.01 GBP at least ...


----------



## Yubacore

torq said:


> Sound-wise, a "good" transport would have the lowest possible levels of jitter and an in-spec implementation of the specific optical/electrical interface.  So, clock quality would be a factor (to a certain extent), as would be the implementation of the physical layer being used.  Depending on the DAC implementation, the source clock/jitter importance would be more or less important (not using the clock from the incoming data fixes one source of jitter issues).
> 
> For example, I find it difficult to believe that any of the AK players from the original AK100 up to the latest AK380 sound any different via their optical outputs into a Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 So you think the AKs sound the same via USB and optical, but superior to non-hifi transports, if I understand this correctly.
  
 Thanks, this is helpful.
  
 How much does this affect sound in the end, in your opinion? I'm new here and I don't know what consensus on level of audiophile delusion we're labouring under here is, so it's hard to interpret what exactly impressions in a review translates to. Do you think, for example, that 10 random people from this thread could in a blind A/B test identify with any degree of consistency if the same track is fed to the MOJO from an AK380 or an android phone in airplane mode?


----------



## Torq

yubacore said:


> So you think the AKs sound the same via USB and optical, but superior to non-hifi transports, if I understand this correctly.
> 
> Thanks, this is helpful.
> 
> How much does this affect sound in the end, in your opinion? I'm new here and I don't know what consensus on level of audiophile delusion we're labouring under here is, so it's hard to interpret what exactly impressions in a review translates to. Do you think, for example, that 10 random people from this thread could in a blind A/B test identify with any degree of consistency if the same track is fed to the MOJO from an AK380 or an android phone in airplane mode?


 

 To be clear ...
  
 The AK players I've heard through external DACs, using their optical outputs (the only digital outputs the AK players have; they don't do USB-out), don't sound any different _to me_.  I'm not saying there aren't differences, but _I've_ never heard any.  My listening has been through an iDecco, Linn Accurate DS (well, technically, DSM), Bifrost and Yggdrasil.
  
 Through their headphones outputs ... so going through their respective DACs and analog stages ... there are definite differences.  I don't care for the analog output of the AK240 or AK100ii or AK120ii at all.  The 100/120 and 380 were better for me, but the 380 isn't something I'd personally deem "reasonable value" (a 4490 Bifrost toasts it, albeit without being portable).
  
 I can't speak for others ... however, I'd be very surprised if _*I*_ could tell the difference between any Android phone (or iPhone with suitable software and cables) and an AK380 feeding any reasonably competent DAC.  Certainly I cannot reliably tell the difference between my nMP/Roon with an optical connection to my Yggy vs. my iPhone doing the same via USB with the same files and the built-in music app or the Onkyo player.


----------



## oohmygod

If i using a Chord Mojo, does it means that there is no differences in using a iphone or a AK240 as the source?


----------



## jamato8

I am really enjoying the Mojo with optical in. Fed from any number of optical output devices, very good sound!


----------



## Torq

My response is not "Mojo" specific ... so take this with an appropriately sized grain/pinch/handful/bag of salt ...
  
 In listening to AK100, 120, AK100ii, AK120ii, AK240 and AK380 and various iPhone models, played via either optical or USB (as appropriate), into iDecco, Linn Akurate DS(M), Bifrost and Yggdrasil I cannot, *personally*, tell any difference.  I am not saying that no difference exists, just that I cannot hear it (using their respective on-board analog/amp stages makes a definite difference, however).
  
 I have my hearing tested annually and am pretty protective about it.  My audiologist tells me that I'm untypical and "on par with a 13 year old girl" (for reference I'm male and 45), for whatever that is worth.  My girlfriend is perpetually annoyed that I can hear her whisperings from another room, and over the talking of our guests at dinner, when it is least convenient for her ... though that's how I discovered she "wanted me to ask".
  
 I'd be extremely surprised if _*I*_ could tell the difference between reasonably competent transports with _any_ DAC over _any_ interface ... but that's just me ... and just my opinion; I have my own, subconciuos biases,  and I've not heard everything in the world.


----------



## timtunes

Help
  
 The iPhone Camera Connection still appears to only work for the iPad, not the iPhone 6S - anyone with similar experience?


----------



## gavinfabl

timtunes said:


> Help
> 
> The iPhone Camera Connection still appears to only work for the iPad, not the iPhone 6S - anyone with similar experience?




Works fine with the 6S. I assume you connected the micro usb lead that came with the Mojo to the Apple Camera USB cable?

eg This apple cable http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter?fnode=58aa180b3625904d80fbcbeb3f9ba1cd78f998d3517aaa890814bb4a30edfd7f99e8209e8d0a43c385a6518c6d786fd2f5d5b2aae6f7d0dccaf8627e194269fc2f16b5e800e54d0d42871e9644bb6e5bd977afee76db53209351eb9500ed117c


----------



## piercer

mscott58 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Does the cable transmit the native signal or is it processed by the LG G4 first? For example does the Mojo show the original sample rate for the file being played through the LG G4 using the cable.


 
  
 It depends on the player you use - with USB Audio Player Pro (and possibly Neutron) the Mojo is recognised as a USB DAC and the PCM/DSD is sent bit perfect to it.


----------



## Duncan

I'll spin an answer to that question in a different way, think of any audio FILE as a container, a can of food let's say, and the DAC is a hungry mouth, no matter what source player you use, that source (phone, DAP or otherwise) opens up the can, makes the meal (decodes the file) and feeds the 1s and 0s into the DACs mouth for processing...

DACs only understand a couple of languages (PCM, DSD, DXD) not MP3, FLAC or otherwise which, as fitting into the above analogy are the containers of the PCM raw data etc...

Depending on the codec used, and in turn, the quality of the decoder in your player, you can get different sonic flavours for the same file across different players or have DSD over PCM (DoP) which makes it easier for some DACs to consume these newer formats, but that is probably going a little deep for what was a very simple question in the first instance.


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> I'll spin an answer to that question in a different way, think of any audio FILE as a container, a can of food let's say, and the DAC is a hungry mouth, no matter what source player you use, that source (phone, DAP or otherwise) opens up the can, makes the meal (decodes the file) and feeds the 1s and 0s into the DACs mouth for processing...
> 
> DACs only understand a couple of languages (PCM, DSD, DXD) not MP3, FLAC or otherwise which, as fitting into the above analogy are the containers of the PCM raw data etc...
> 
> Depending on the codec used, and in turn, the quality of the decoder in your player, you can get different sonic flavours for the same file across different players or have DSD over PCM (DoP) which makes it easier for some DACs to consume these newer formats, but that is probably going a little deep for what was a very simple question in the first instance.




Good analogy.


----------



## WCDchee

Hello everyone, although I have never heard the mojo before, I'm pretty certain I would hear one in the next week or two and probably get one in time. But Just thought I would like to chime in regarding the use of different transports based on my understanding. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong 

On coaxial and optical inputs, the dac performs synchronously, thus, the transport is important in that the transport's clock is being used. Better transports with better clocks can sound better.

On USB, it is usually asynchronus, thus using the Mojo's internal clock. However not all USB sources sound the same, as USB also has a power component. Different USB transports would have different amounts of noise on the power section, thus again contributing to a different sound quality.

Thus based on my experience, there is a definite difference between transports


----------



## zenpunk

I have been listening to the MOJO alternating between using the optical out and the USB from my Macbook and I think I have a slight preference for the optical. It seems slightly cleaner to me. But the difference seems incredibly small and could be just bias to be honest.


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> Good analogy.


Thanks 

I suppose, tweaking it a bit, a better food analogy would be the below:

Source FILE = packaged ingredients.
Source file format = quality of those ingredients.
Decoder (DAP etc.) = the chef that makes something from those ingredients.
DAC / AMP = the dining area...


----------



## timtunes

Cheers for the reply
  
 It does now work but only after very technical adjustment.....I restarted the phone


----------



## uzi2

duncan said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 How about...
 Source FILE = frozen food
 Decoder (DAP etc.) = microwave
 DAC/AMP = chef
  
 ... as the magic the chef can create is done in the process of converting to analogue and this is where all the flavour is added.


----------



## drgajet

You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## obsidyen

drgajet said:


> You guys are making me hungry.


 
 These pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## OK-Guy

Rob prefers optical, I prefers USB because I ain't got optical... that's starters done what's the main course?


----------



## sonickarma

Anyway to have the lights go off? so they are not constantly on?


----------



## x RELIC x

sonickarma said:


> Anyway to have the lights go off? so they are not constantly on?




Nope. You can only dim them.


----------



## sonickarma

x relic x said:


> Nope. You can only dim them.


 
 Cool - how do I dim them ? thanks


----------



## sonickarma

sonickarma said:


> Cool - how do I dim them ? thanks


 
 thanks RTFM and now worked it out - press both volume buttons to dim -


----------



## derGabe

Listened to this today for an hour. Friend of mine got it already. I'm so glad i dont buy into the typical headfi-hype nowadays. Dont get me wrong, the Mojo is a great sounding unit. No doubt about it. But the improvement over my Ibasso DX90 or my iPhone 5s with the Oppo HA-2 is so small and barely significant, that buying it for 600€ is not an option for me. I really believe that most guys here are suffering from the new-Toy-Syndrom, which is making everything new, sound like its the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## obsidyen

dergabe said:


> Listened to this today for an hour. Friend of mine got it already. I'm so glad i dont buy into the typical headfi-hype nowadays. Dont get me wrong, the Mojo is a great sounding unit. No doubt about it. But the improvement over my Ibasso DX90 or my iPhone 5s with the Oppo HA-2 is so small and barely significant, that buying it for 600€ is not an option for me. I really believe that most guys here are suffering from the new-Toy-Syndrom, which is making everything new, sound like its the best thing since sliced bread.


 
  
 What headphones did you use?


----------



## OK-Guy

ok it's that time of the day that I feel the need to talk about 'buttons & rattles', you should view this as semi-official.
  
 some of my fellow Head-Fi'ers have raised concerns that the 'buttons' on the Mojo are loose and some people are also experiencing a little 'rattle' as a result... firstly you have nothing to worry about as this is not a fault with your Mojo, let me explain...
  
 the volume 'balls' on the Mojo have been designed to be loose in their socket and are not physically fixed to anything, the volume dial is pressure sensitive so unless you are changing volume you may experience a little movement hence a rattle if you shake the Mojo, hth...


----------



## x RELIC x

dergabe said:


> Listened to this today for an hour. Friend of mine got it already. I'm so glad i dont buy into the typical headfi-hype nowadays. Dont get me wrong, the Mojo is a great sounding unit. No doubt about it. But the improvement over my Ibasso DX90 or my iPhone 5s with the Oppo HA-2 is so small and barely significant, that buying it for 600€ is not an option for me. I really believe that most guys here are suffering from the new-Toy-Syndrom, which is making everything new, sound like its the best thing since sliced bread.




I'm not discounting what you've heard and your opinion of such, but I can assure you there is no new toy syndrome with what I'm hearing. Perhaps the subtle differences I hear are of more value to me than they are to others, and that's cool.

What I find exciting is that the law of diminishing returns is greatly reduced with what the Mojo can deliver. Curious what headphones / IEMs you used as well.


----------



## derGabe

obsidyen said:


> What headphones did you use?



It doesnt matter which headphones i used. Because i know your answers. "That headphone is Not resolving enough" blablabla. Look Guys, i Trust my ears more than anyone here. And while the Sound from the Mojo is great, it doesnt justify the 600€ i had to spend, for getting something that sounds barely better then my current Setup. 

Just for the sake of your joy, i was listening with my Stagediver 2 Inears, my Oppo PM3 and my Koss Porta Pros.


----------



## audionewbi

ok-guy said:


> ok it's that time of the day that I feel the need to talk about 'buttons & rattles', you could see this as semi-official.
> 
> some of my fellow Head-Fi'ers have raised concerns that the 'buttons' on the Mojo are loose and some people are also experiencing a little 'rattle' as a result... firstly you have nothing to worry about as this is not a fault with your Mojo, let me explain...
> 
> the volume 'balls' on the Mojo have designed to be loose in their socket and are not physically fixed to anything, the volume dial is pressure sensitive so unless you are changing volume you may experience a little movement hence a rattle if you shake the Mojo, hth...


 
 I am always the odd one out, I actually really like those spheres, easy on the finger tips. Quiet firm to press, just please release the possible future accessory list so I can plan for it.


----------



## x RELIC x

dergabe said:


> It doesnt matter which headphones i used. Because i know your answers. "That headphone is Not resolving enough" blablabla. Look Guys, i Trust my ears more than anyone here. And while the Sound from the Mojo is great, it doesnt justify the 600€ i had to spend, for getting something that sounds barely better then my current Setup.
> 
> Just for the sake of your joy, i was listening with my Stagediver 2 Inears, my Oppo PM3 and my Koss Porta Pros.




No need to get defensive. And you should say "it doesn't justify the 600€ I had to spend, for getting something that sounds barely better *to me* then my current setup". Not everyone has the same perspective.

Your perspective is just as valid.

Edit: You have a good setup so if you're happy that's great. I hear the PM-3 with the HA-2 is pretty good.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....no one is trying to change your mind. If the improvement is minimal, congratulations! You just saved yourself 600 pounds. However, just as you reign supreme in your domain, others reign supreme in theirs, meaning they think that the SQ of the Mojo is worth its price tag. So, cut the B.S. and stop trying to convince others with your P.O.V. Example: accusing them of new toy syndrome as if you are more knowledgeable of what they are hearing.


----------



## audionewbi

Lets just say sound is personal and end of the day if it doesnt suit you will it doesnt suit you. I started out the same, I was bitter against everyone as I couldnt get it. I ended up trying variety of different gear which either made me foolish or made me wiser about audio ( i like to think the later is true). I started to notice particular things which made me enjoy music more, things so minor that for a lot it is non-existence but with time it became larger enough that I simply couldn't ignore.

 Before I go on I am a big advocate of sticking with what you hear not what others wants you to hear no matter how much you are going against the main stream. If you cannot hear it you simply can't and that be that. 
  
 However Mojo is the best start up unit one can wish for, I wish when I started this hobby I could have had something like Mojo, something like Dita truth, I didn't and I ended up spending lots of time and money to get a sound similar to Mojo. 

 Is Mojo end game for me? No. Why? Simply because I no longer have a particular sound interest. For me variety is the key, I get bored with a particular sound after a while and that is when I switch.


----------



## OK-Guy

dergabe said:


> Look Guys, i Trust my ears more than anyone here.


 
  
 I used to trust my ears like you, then my brain informed me that that my ears were filling the memory-banks with idle gossip & innuendo, which was kinda bi-polarising for the brain (I tried the recommended 'in one ear & out the other' methodology with not much success).
  
 moral of the story... sometimes you hear good things other times bad, at the end of the day it's all a matter of choice what you want to hear & believe.


----------



## Mython

ok-guy said:


> I tried the recommended 'in one ear & out the other' methodology with not much success


 
  
  
_I beg to differ!  _


----------



## OK-Guy

mython said:


> _I beg to differ!  _


 
  
 you tried to interrupt me when I was watching paint dry, you were never ever going to get a reaction...


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> any detailed comparison between mojo and ifi dsd micro





_Very brief initial impressions _with the iDAC2 compared to the Mojo. Grain of salt and all that.

Been listening to the iDAC2 all day. In comparison to the Mojo it sounds thinner and more forced. The initial perception of detail may be greater on the iDAC2 but vocals are more recessed and bass has less impact, thinner. Treble is a bit forward and harsh. In comparison I find the Mojo to have a much better balance in frequencies while maintaining the exact same level of detail. More musical but well layered. Better soundstage on the Mojo, and it overall feels more natural.

On it's own I can see why people like the iDAC2 (read from iFi that it sounds very similar to the iDSD) but in comparison I would rather use the Mojo.

Tested with 16/44.1 through 24/192 PCM Lossless and DSD 64 sourced from my MBP with Audirvana+.

By the way, the iDAC2 (won in a contest) is newer for me than the Mojo and the Mojo is being shipped off so there is no new toy syndrome here.


----------



## audionewbi

Anyways back to a topic I mentioned before, the USB attachment. As you can see in the image the item is attached to Mojo with not much drop protection. More so the male USB 2.0 input is too small for things like the sony OTG cable, please make it larger.(The UBS 2.0 male I welcome, it is a very smart idea that prove to work as iFi Audio used it with great success).
  
 I rather see something like the CEntrance HiFi Skyn where Mojo is securely inserted in the attachment. 
  
 I know it is this is a rough 3D printed samples but still rather be cautious than quiet. 
  
  
  

  

  

  

  
 Source for the images: http://www.audionet.com.tw/a/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=7791


----------



## NZtechfreak

dergabe said:


> It doesnt matter which headphones i used. Because i know your answers. "That headphone is Not resolving enough" blablabla. Look Guys, i Trust my ears more than anyone here. And while the Sound from the Mojo is great, it doesnt justify the 600€ i had to spend, for getting something that sounds barely better then my current Setup.
> 
> Just for the sake of your joy, i was listening with my Stagediver 2 Inears, my Oppo PM3 and my Koss Porta Pros.




I love how you're oblivious to the irony of you telling everyone else they're not hearing what they're hearing, it's new toy syndrome etc, but then bristling at the thought that anyone might suggest you're not hearing what you're hearing. While it gave me a chuckle, you can probably see that it makes you difficult to take seriously.

Also, those headphones are totally not resolving enough.


----------



## musicday

The additional USB attachment for the Mojo,sounds like a very good idea.
Many of us love Mojo the way it is but being able to purchase accessories is great.
Maybe a leather case,that can allow Mojo to be operated while inside will be awesome.


----------



## Duncan

nztechfreak said:


> Also, those headphones are totally not resolving enough.


Although this very point I'm going to make will make me seem elitist, it backs up your point completely...

As mentioned last night, the JH Layla and the Shure SE846 used to sound whilst not the same, not too indifferent, when running from my various sources, however - adding the MoJo into the mix, there is a massive chasm between the two IEMs, which more than justifies the price difference...

Whether this is better synergy between the MoJo and the JH crossovers, or - magic pixie dust, or - well, whatever it is, it is a genuine phenomenon that even a deaf person would be able to hear (i.e. it really is NOT a subtle difference!)

If truth be told, I truly hate the level that I have reached, it serves me no benefit as I really cannot enjoy my music unless I have a very specific setup in my hand.

...It is both a blessing, and a curse...

(Oh, and the food analogies that followed mine - yes, they work well! )


----------



## imattersuk

wilderbeast said:


> I’ve only had the Mojo for a couple of days so please take my observations with a pinch of salt; I often change my mind completely about audio gear after a few months or even a year of ownership. Here are a few thoughts on the Mojo / Hugo:
> 
> Soundwise I concur with others in the thread - Mojo seems a little darker in signature than Hugo. It is definitely a ‘Hugo-like’ sound, as claimed by Chord. So far, I’ve listened solely with Noble’s K10 (custom), itself a warm-ish earphone. I think the prominent bass works in its favour when using public transport - bass can disappear in noisy environments.
> 
> ...


 
 A great summary, I agree about the interference, i'm not a heavy phone user but yesterday when a couple of texts came in it was so annoying to hear the interference, not something I ever have with the HA2.


----------



## imattersuk

mscott58 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Does the cable transmit the native signal or is it processed by the LG G4 first? For example does the Mojo show the original sample rate for the file being played through the LG G4 using the cable.


 
 Signal is not processed by the G4, make sure you plug the red end into the phone and let Mojo work it's magic.


----------



## obsidyen

dergabe said:


> It doesnt matter which headphones i used. Because i know your answers. "That headphone is Not resolving enough" blablabla. Look Guys, i Trust my ears more than anyone here. And while the Sound from the Mojo is great, it doesnt justify the 600€ i had to spend, for getting something that sounds barely better then my current Setup.
> 
> Just for the sake of your joy, i was listening with my Stagediver 2 Inears, my Oppo PM3 and my Koss Porta Pros.


 
 No, I just wondered. In my opinion you should listen to an equipment for some time in order to let your brain adjust to the sound signature and differences of that equipment. I get the feeling you didn't give Mojo enough time. It'd also be a good idea to try some very transparent headphones such as Sennheiser HD800 and Beyerdynamic T1 v2, just to hear the difference more easily.


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> Although this very point I'm going to make will make me seem elitist, it backs up your point completely...
> 
> As mentioned last night, the JH Layla and the Shure SE846 used to sound whilst not the same, not too indifferent, when running from my various sources, however - adding the MoJo into the mix, there is a massive chasm between the two IEMs, which more than justifies the price difference...
> 
> ...





Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## imattersuk

dergabe said:


> Listened to this today for an hour. Friend of mine got it already. I'm so glad i dont buy into the typical headfi-hype nowadays. Dont get me wrong, the Mojo is a great sounding unit. No doubt about it. But the improvement over my Ibasso DX90 or my iPhone 5s with the Oppo HA-2 is so small and barely significant, that buying it for 600€ is not an option for me. I really believe that most guys here are suffering from the new-Toy-Syndrom, which is making everything new, sound like its the best thing since sliced bread.


 
 Have to disagree, I have the Oppo HA-2 and PM-3 headphones. I went to my local dealer and went back and forth between Mojo and HA-2 and intially I said to the dealer the difference is there but not night and day. He said take it home for a 14 day trial. Well I can tell you that after a couple of days using Mojo then hooking up the HA-2 again there is a huge difference. Maybe it's because the Mojo has improved with burn in, not sure but the soundstage is far wider, detail much better and the overall sound is far more balanced. I absolutely love the HA-2 but it is not on the same level for pure sound quality. HA-2 has many advantages like easier Apple connection / supplied cables and can be used to charge mobile devices, looks better, build quality higher but Mojo to my ears sounds better.


----------



## NZtechfreak

duncan said:


> Although this very point I'm going to make will make me seem elitist, it backs up your point completely...




I said that with tongue in cheek really, although it is not a totally unfair point to make either. There is a level beneath which the transducers become the rate limiting step, I'm not familiar with all of the headphones he has and thus whether it applies to his impressions, but certainly it is fair to say that the PM-3 and Koss are far from the last word in resolution.

Regards the HA-2, although some recent entries eclipse it for SQ (Geek Out V2 being the one I can attest to personally having not yet heard the Mojo), it still has a lot to recommend it. I think if you leave pure SQ aside it is in all other respects probably the most complete package going in its market segment. I can certainly see it being a better option as a whole for many people. I would dearly love to see a refresh of it with the newer Sabre DACs used in the GOV2, a higher output power (in class A) and balanced TRRS output option. I'd probably buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## headwhacker

I demoed this last night and makes me consider going back to a stack for a portable setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only thing will prevent me from doing so is if the X7 could provide the same level of fidelity and output power.


----------



## TokenGesture

imattersuk said:


> Have to disagree, I have the Oppo HA-2 and PM-3 headphones. I went to my local dealer and went back and forth between Mojo and HA-2 and intially I said to the dealer the difference is there but not night and day. He said take it home for a 14 day trial. Well I can tell you that after a couple of days using Mojo then hooking up the HA-2 again there is a huge difference. Maybe it's because the Mojo has improved with burn in, not sure but the soundstage is far wider, detail much better and the overall sound is far more balanced. I absolutely love the HA-2 but it is not on the same level for pure sound quality. HA-2 has many advantages like easier Apple connection / supplied cables and can be used to charge mobile devices, looks better, build quality higher but Mojo to my ears sounds better.


 

 +1  Exactly my findings


----------



## x RELIC x

headwhacker said:


> I demoed this last night and makes me consider going back to a stack for a portable setup. :tongue_smile:  The only thing will prevent me from doing so is if the X7 could provide the same level of fidelity and output power.




Funny enough I have an X7 coming in within the week and may be able to provide a brief comparison, most likely just with my JH Angie as the X7 will only have the IEM module in the package.


----------



## NZtechfreak

x relic x said:


> Funny enough I have an X7 coming in within the week and may be able to provide a brief comparison, most likely just with my JH Angie as the X7 will only have the IEM module in the package.




I have a tour X7 coming and by then will have my Mojo (sadly looks like it will not come before I leave for holiday for a week, thanks to the Australian distributors deciding that the extra few dollars saved on shipping to NZ were really an important margin that had to be preserved). Should be interesting.


----------



## tassardar

Sadly stocks will only come next week or after. But this triple stack really is the best. Warm romantic mids with great focus especially for vocals.


----------



## deuter

nztechfreak said:


> I have a tour X7 coming and by then will have my Mojo (sadly looks like it will not come before I leave for holiday for a week, thanks to the Australian distributors deciding that the extra few dollars saved on shipping to NZ were really an important margin that had to be preserved). Should be interesting.



 


Didn't understand, what did the distributor say? 

I did collect mine on Monday.


----------



## SearchOfSub

nztechfreak said:


> It's very early on, and unlike LH Labs there is already an actual, finished device. I don't think there will be problems with stock levels once we get a little further on. I'm getting the Mojo, still really looking forward to running it head to head Vs the GOV2/2+.




Please do share your thoughts vs GOV2 after you get your Mojo in!


----------



## OK-Guy

I can't talk for Distributors but I can speak of the great service that I've experienced from Price-Japan on many occasions regarding shipping.
  
 Price-Japan offer two options when shipping items, the first is the standard fare 'signed-for' via national mail service (think Royal-Mail, EMS etc.), the second option is via Courier (UPS, FedEx etc.) the latter being a lot faster but at an extra cost (delivery 3-5days sooner)... it might be a good idea to ask your Chord Distributor/Dealer if they have shipping options when ordering, I also find that Courier delivery is way more secure for expensive items, hth.


----------



## SearchOfSub

dergabe said:


> Listened to this today for an hour. Friend of mine got it already. I'm so glad i dont buy into the typical headfi-hype nowadays. Dont get me wrong, the Mojo is a great sounding unit. No doubt about it. But the improvement over my Ibasso DX90 or my iPhone 5s with the Oppo HA-2 is so small and barely significant, that buying it for 600€ is not an option for me. I really believe that most guys here are suffering from the new-Toy-Syndrom, which is making everything new, sound like its the best thing since sliced bread.





Sound will change when you are listening alone. I mostly listen to tone/timbre and musicality - if it has better timing, it's staying.


----------



## NZtechfreak

deuter said:


> nztechfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I have a tour X7 coming and by then will have my Mojo (sadly looks like it will not come before I leave for holiday for a week, thanks to the Australian distributors deciding that the extra few dollars saved on shipping to NZ were really an important margin that had to be preserved). Should be interesting.
> ...


 
  
@deuter Collected from where?


----------



## SearchOfSub

duncan said:


> Although this very point I'm going to make will make me seem elitist, it backs up your point completely...
> 
> As mentioned last night, the JH Layla and the Shure SE846 used to sound whilst not the same, not too indifferent, when running from my various sources, however - adding the MoJo into the mix, there is a massive chasm between the two IEMs, which more than justifies the price difference...
> 
> ...





Sounds to me like whichever headphone/iems between the two, one is clearly more resolving than the other.


----------



## Deftone

Personly this is my opinion, i think whats happened here is the follwing and what i think people should do.
  
 People have been dying to get their hands on a hugo for a while but the price tag always got in the way but they still lust for hugo.
 Now that the mojo is here everyone can get a slice of the chord pie for a good price. hype hype hype hype. its what they always wanted (hugo cheaper) so basicly now its "the best DAC under 1k" you have to remember that not a lot of people can even hear the difference between dacs from £200-£2,000+
  
 i think its a good dac but when it gets the salt and pepper hype poured all over from headfi members its made out to be like its making about 50% or more of the overall sound quality of your headphones when in reality its much less a % due to a lot of excitement more than likely.
 might be a good idea to let the dust settle after a new product launches it could avoid dispointment, i have even seen people make an instant order because of one persons quick opinion on an amp/dac/headphone.
  
 best thing to is spend time with a product on a home trial if you can and try and get a good match with your headphones/ earphones.
  
 remember not to assume higher price means better sound. i have heard a £400 headamp that sounded better than £1,600 but that was because in my mind it was a good match. 
  
 component matching/ synergy > high spec/ high end/ high price.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mrbucket said:


> I bought mine in store at Stereo Exchange in Manhattan last Thursday.





I'll be placing my order with them. Thank you,


----------



## Wilderbeast

imattersuk said:


> A great summary, I agree about the interference, i'm not a heavy phone user but yesterday when a couple of texts came in it was so annoying to hear the interference, not something I ever have with the HA2.




Thanks. I wonder if Oppo went with the faux-leather exterior deliberately to counteract interference. I do like the look and feel of the HA-2.


----------



## x RELIC x

wilderbeast said:


> Thanks. I wonder if Oppo went with the faux-leather exterior deliberately to counteract interference. I do like the look and feel of the HA-2.




Don't want to derail the thread but the HA-2 is wrapped in genuine animal skin. One of the reasons I avoided it.


----------



## Wilderbeast

audionewbi said:


> Is Mojo end game for me? No. Why? Simply because I no longer have a particular sound interest. For me variety is the key, I get bored with a particular sound after a while and that is when I switch.




And this is why I never have any money and end up re-purchasing stuff I'd sold.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> wilderbeast said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I wonder if Oppo went with the faux-leather exterior deliberately to counteract interference. I do like the look and feel of the HA-2.
> ...


 
  
  
 Hey, _synthetic_ animals have feelings, _too, _ya know!


----------



## Wilderbeast

x relic x said:


> Don't want to derail the thread but the HA-2 is wrapped in genuine animal skin. One of the reasons I avoided it.




Really? THAT'S why it smells so good.


----------



## imattersuk

wilderbeast said:


> And this is why I never have any money and end up re-purchasing stuff I'd sold.


 
 Well i'm debating whether to sell the HA-2 or keep it alongside the Mojo. I have actually tried hooking up the HA-2 to a turntable via the line in and listening with headphones, worked really well. Mojo doesn't offer this function. The more you compare them they really are very different products but i'm loving the lush rich detailed sound of the Mojo.


----------



## Wilderbeast

imattersuk said:


> Well i'm debating whether to sell the HA-2 or keep it alongside the Mojo. I have actually tried hooking up the HA-2 to a turntable via the line in and listening with headphones, worked really well. Mojo doesn't offer this function. The more you compare them they really are very different products but i'm loving the lush rich detailed sound of the Mojo.




Very different sounds, too. The HA-2 was, like iBasso's DX90, too harsh for my ears. But then I have sensitive ears. 

I think Mojo is a step above (and Hugo is king).


----------



## 329161

Has anyone heard both the Mojo and the Oppo HA1? How do they compare? Are they in the same ballpark sound wise?


----------



## Whitigir

wilderbeast said:


> Very different sounds, too. The HA-2 was, like iBasso's DX90, too harsh for my ears. But then I have sensitive ears.
> 
> I think Mojo is a step above (and Hugo is king).




Dang...probably better to buy a used Hugo


----------



## Bengkia369

Does Mojo improve when burned in?!


----------



## imattersuk

whitigir said:


> Dang...probably better to buy a used Hugo


 
 Surely used Hugo prices will take a hammering soon ? I actually went to buy a Hugo and dealer said look what's just arrived, I would still buy a Hugo as the limited comparison I did it was better but not unless the price drops considerably.


----------



## imattersuk

bengkia369 said:


> Does Mojo improve when burned in?!


 
 The one I have on home demo has improved yes, it was pretty fresh out of the box and i've put about 20 hours on it.


----------



## AndrewH13

I was going to wait until I'd caught up on this thread before posting some Mojo pics, but I'm getting a further 100 posts behind each day; what an impact this product has had. As some are aware, I was very fortunate to win the Shard event competition and represent Head-Fi at the event alongside Duncan. A magnificent day, and thanks to Chord again, and for the friendliness shown by everyone there. Anyway, before the Mojo release is old news, a few pictures from the hundred I took last week:
  
  
  
 Johns Franks Mojo introduction
  

  
  
  
 My first listen to Mojo
  

  
  
  
 Happy listening!
  

  
  
  
 An interesting chap I met and talked about plumbing, well tap lengths..... 
  

  
  
  
 And finally, Mojo and wine, a fantastic combination!


----------



## musicday

Using Mojo when watching high quality movies on laptop is an awesome experience.
Have anyone tried with Tab S 10.5?


----------



## cheznous

I note that the Brimar cables work with the Mojo and Hugo and the ZX2.
 However how do I buy in the UK.
 When I log on to the website it asks for the password?
  
 I note there are two prices
Rectangular OCC Copper £80, Silver £120


----------



## derGabe

nztechfreak said:


> I love how you're oblivious to the irony of you telling everyone else they're not hearing what they're hearing, it's new toy syndrome etc, but then bristling at the thought that anyone might suggest you're not hearing what you're hearing. While it gave me a chuckle, you can probably see that it makes you difficult to take seriously.
> 
> Also, those headphones are totally not resolving enough.


 

 You Guys need to chill. Seriously. Its not like i insulted your Mothers. Take my next Comment with a grain of salt please. Sometimes i really think that some people here forgot
 that they need to listen to their music, instead of their DAC's and Stuff. Dont get me wrong, i do appreciate to listen to well recorded music in high quality, but some of you guys seem
 to listen to 1's and 0's. Thats the same thing with DSD and stuff like that. Yes, i get it. Most of you do have golden Ears and you can hear the fart of an ant, 200 miles away. And thats cool for you. But i did several A-B Blind-Tests under professionell conditions and had a hard time picking a 320kbps MP3 over a FLAC File. With Headphones like the HD800 or the Beyerdynamic T1. So if you Guys are hearing that much of an difference between the Mojo and say like an Oppo HA-2, then thats totally fine with me. But just dont start arguing with me, about how i perceive sound and about how i hear with my Ears.


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> Hey, _synthetic_ animals have feelings, _too, _ya know!


 
 Yes, but they're synthetic feelings...


----------



## mscott58

andrewh13 said:


>


 
  
 Okay, so this picture is crying out for a "best caption" contest. There's just so much material you could run with. 

 So fellow Head-Fi friends, what's the best/funniest caption you can come up with for this picture of the Mojo event at The Shard?
  
 Cheers and thanks to @AndrewH13 for sharing his pics of the event


----------



## Whitigir

Everyone gets in here ! Mojo in the Dojo event (^my caption contest line)


----------



## imattersuk

mscott58 said:


> Okay, so this picture is crying out for a "best caption" contest. There's just so much material you could run with.
> 
> So fellow Head-Fi friends, what's the best/funniest caption you can come up with for this picture of the Mojo event at The Shard?
> 
> Cheers and thanks to @AndrewH13 for sharing his pics of the event


 
 She's saying "this sounds so good I can feel a break dance coming on", he's saying "no you can't there's lot's of serious men around with beards and golden ears, you will get us thrown out"


----------



## 329161

dcfac73 said:


> Has anyone heard both the Mojo and the Oppo HA1? How do they compare? Are they in the same ballpark sound wise?



Sorry to interrupt, but anyone? I'm very interested in getting the mojo if it's significantly better than the ha2 and rivals the ha1 (which blew my mind).


----------



## Bengkia369

dcfac73 said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but anyone? I'm very interested in getting the mojo if it's significantly better than the ha2 and rivals the ha1 (which blew my mind).




It's definitely better than HA-2


----------



## gavinfabl

Right. Today's update. My HA-2 is for sale here - http://www.head-fi.org/t/785203/oppo-ha-2

What has the Mojo done to my headphones ?

Sony MDR-1RNC - these have never sounded so full, punch al, detailed and engaging 

AKG K702 - great match especially with female vocals and classical 

ATH-M50x - the Mojo rocks these. 

I prefer the Sony and Mojo. 

Now while I have a few DSD tracks and a few flac tracks and they do sound better I use MP3 320bit rate. It's good enough and space saving too. 

Someone asked about the Oppo HA-1 vs Mojo. I don't have the HA-1 anymore but when using it in balanced mode with the oppo balanced headphone cables with the Oppo PM2s , this combo was better. 

But the HA-1 is a beast of a size whereas the Mojo is portable, fits in a pocket and is good enough etc.... Very good enough


----------



## mscott58

> Okay, so this picture is crying out for a "best caption" contest. There's just so much material you could run with.
> 
> So fellow Head-Fi friends, what's the best/funniest caption you can come up with for this picture of the Mojo event at The Shard?


 
 A few I thought of:
  
 - "Who let in the dude wearing Beats?"
 - "Wow, she's really rocking that air bass-guitar!"
 - "Guy in the plaid shirt has some serious issues with his head." (look closely in the background)
 - "He better not be trying to steal my Chord goodie-bag!"
 - "Here, take a picture - the tap is about this long..."
  
 Cheers


----------



## Mython

mscott58 said:


> andrewh13 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
  
 Lady on the left is riffing 'Stairway to Heaven' on her air-guitar, and John is beatifically casting his gaze skywards, in appreciation, exclaiming _"Hallelujah...Praise the Mojo!"_  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
 Any more pics, Andrew?


----------



## 329161

gavinfabl said:


> Right. Today's update. My HA-2 is for sale here - http://www.head-fi.org/t/785203/oppo-ha-2
> 
> What has the Mojo done to my headphones ?
> 
> ...




Thanks. I'll have to give the mojo an audition.


----------



## singleended58

mscott58 said:


> Welcome John!!! Great job to all of you on the Mojo. I am eagerly awaiting mine (first batch from Moon Audio). Cheers



 


Same here. When did you order it from Moon Audio? I do not know mine is in the first batch or 2nd one???


----------



## spook76

For all of us "patiently" awaiting our Mojos from Moon Audio, has anyone heard when the first batch is arriving other than "this week"?


----------



## mscott58

spook76 said:


> For all of us "patiently" awaiting our Mojos from Moon Audio, has anyone heard when the first batch is arriving other than "this week"?


 
 Not yet. I ordered mine at 11:45am ET on the 14th. Eager of course, but also know that at the end of the day a delay of a week or so is not going to kill me (well, not totally). Cheers


----------



## singleended58

mathi8vadhanan said:


> My order was placed at 12:09 EDT. Drew did respond to my email yesterday. He says the first batch is expected in 10 days. But, he doesn't know the size of the batch, so he can't commit on whether my order will be fulfilled in first batch.



 


I thought that Moon Audio website said first batch will be there in the week beginning 10/19/15 before I have ordered it?


----------



## OK-Guy

"I've told you once, no bloody photo's, *** anyone would think this was a press-release the way your snapping away Andrew"


----------



## Syracuse

I'm taking the Chord Hugo home from work to prepare for Mojo.
 It will be interesting to test my CustomArt H8Pro's on it and compare afterwards when the Mojo comes in.
 One advantage I have is that I can test gear all the time since we're a Chord dealer.
 My first impressions of them together weren't great but it could be possible that the Hugo wasn't properly played in.
 I'm going to give it a second try.
 I'm much more interested in the small form factor and price ofcourse of the Mojo.
 I'm curious between the differences of a smartphone USB OTG and optical out of an AK100II.
 If they are too small it could be possible my AK will be sold.
 It will have only one advantage left compared namely the ability to stream my entire hard drive directly over wifi to the device in any format, that's what I love about these things.
 I hope I won't be disappointed about Mojo and the synergy with my iem's because it's the first time in years I've gotten so excited about a mobile product.


----------



## singleended58

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Yes, its confusing.



 


Here is what I read in my mailing address:

Chord Mojo DAC headphone amp
 1 Review(s) | Add Your Review


Update 10/19: 1st batch arrives this week. 2nd shipment close to sold out - arrives next week. 

Orders are reserved on a first to order, first to ship basis. Order today to reserve your Mojo.

Chord Electronics new MoJo Digital Analog Converter (DAC) and headphone amp is something special. Audiophiles know Chord's Mojo's older brother, the Chord Hugo, well. 

The Hugo set new standards for musicality, warmth and intimacy in digital music. If the Chord Hugo is portable, the Chord Mojo is ultra-portable with a smaller footprint, so small you can wrap your hand around.

Moon-Audio.com founder Drew Baird is in England listening to Mojo's introduction. He reports Chord Hugo's little brother's Mojo sounds amazing.

"Ridiculous," Drew just said from across the pond. Drew says his ears are on fire listening to Chord's new MoJo. Ridiculous and on fire in a GOOD WAY!


----------



## jamato8

bengkia369 said:


> Does Mojo improve when burned in?!


 

 I think so. The one I am listening to has opened up more after just 50 hours. Also I notice more retrieval of the "sound" of the acoustical space. Bass has tightened up and so on. I think anything needs some time. This while comparing it to a few other things so I know it isn't me but the component changing.


----------



## mjdutton

jamato8 said:


> I think so. The one I am listening to has opened up more after just 50 hours. Also I notice more retrieval of the "sound" of the acoustical space. Bass has tightened up and so on. I think anything needs some time. This while comparing it to a few other things so I know it isn't me but the component changing.


 
 Have 120 hours on mine and I noticed that to at about 100 hours.


----------



## AndrewH13

mython said:


> Lady on the left is riffing 'Stairway to Heaven' on her air-guitar, and John is beatifically casting his gaze skywards, in appreciation, exclaiming _"Hallelujah...Praise the Mojo!"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Some great captions there guys, a few had me in stitches     
  
 I'll dig a few more out when I'm back home Mython, but not sure others are quite as entertaining!


----------



## McCol

Ordered this afternoon here in the UK but just missed cut off time for delivery tomorrow so will be here on Friday.  
  
 After reading Relics review can't wait to try with my Angie's.
  
 Any recommendations on a reasonably priced USB OTG cable that works and is reliable?  I've owned a couple in the past that have been poor quality.
  
 Looks like my HA-2 will be visiting the for sale section soon.


----------



## imattersuk

mccol said:


> Ordered this afternoon here in the UK but just missed cut off time for delivery tomorrow so will be here on Friday.
> 
> After reading Relics review can't wait to try with my Angie's.
> 
> ...


 
 This one works http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RX1H9ZS?ref_=pe_1909131_77697001_tnp_email_TE_AMZLdp_1


----------



## phonomat

syracuse said:


> I'm taking the Chord Hugo home from work to prepare for Mojo.
> It will be interesting to test my CustomArt H8Pro's on it and compare afterwards when the Mojo comes in.
> One advantage I have is that I can test gear all the time since we're a Chord dealer.
> My first impressions of them together weren't great but it could be possible that the Hugo wasn't properly played in.
> I'm going to give it a second try.




What didn't you like about the combo?


----------



## Mython

Here's my alternative caption for John:
  
  

  
  
  
  
 "_Wait..!  _Hold on...   I'm gettin' something....  .....  ..._Ssss.....  Su....    erm.... is that Susan?   .....no, ..... no.... Sssssuuu_    (....something's coming to me, now.....)  ....ahhh, _*S-U-C-C-E-S-S.*_
  
  
 Yes, I see it now_* - success*  _is coming to me!"


----------



## Duncan

lady on the left saying: this is what happens when you're in the presence of a guy with mojo!
Guy on left: I've got beats, does that count?
John (proclaiming): not really mate, I'm the guy that INVENTED mojo, that automatically makes me irresistible to everyone!!
Camera guy: wow John, you've got mojo!! Can I grab a picture??

Sorry, lame I know, but been a long day!!


----------



## musicday

Have anyone tried yet Mojo with Samsung tab S 10.5?


----------



## Duncan

It'll be the same as with any other android device, no?

I have the Tab S at home, guessing you mean with the usual suspects, UAPP, Onkyo etc?


----------



## mscott58

New Onkyo DAP might be interesting for the Mojo?


----------



## musicday

Hi Duncan,
I am particularly interested in how Netflix,YouTube and any high quality movies sound with Mojo.
Thank you.


----------



## drgajet

mscott58 said:


> New Onkyo DAP might be interesting for the Mojo?




Onkyo or DX80


----------



## AndrewH13

drgajet said:


> Onkyo or DX80


 
  
 Differences in sound between any well-made DAPs I feel will be slight, to non-detectable. I did feel a difference between my iBasso DX90 and Fiio X5 (using Hugo) but wouldn't put it to a blind test 
 Handling and operation are another thing and are maybe more important unless your DAP will often be used on it's own. Then its the Questyle QP1R from those that I've tried, and that includes AKs.


----------



## mscott58

drgajet said:


> Onkyo or DX80


 
 Onkyo DP-X1 (http://onkyodirect.jp/pc/shop/g/gDPX1/) 
  
 Dual ES9018K2M DACs, dual amps (SABRE 9601Ks), dual SD cards, digital out/OTG and line out, balanced output (if not mating to the Mojo), latest Android OS, full DSD compatibility, long battery life, ...
  
 I personally didn't love the amp portion of it's sister DAP the Pioneer XDP-100R, but the Onkyo looks to have stronger bones for about the same price (now about $575 in Japan). 
  
 If it's not-half bad in use by itself and then allows for native transfer of data to the Mojo via OTG then it might be a good solution. 
  
 Still trying to find anyone who has listened to one. Again I did play with the Pioneer version at RMAF, but would look to the Onkyo to hopefully be significantly better. 
  
 Anyone have any experience with it? 
  
 Cheers


----------



## raypin

mmmm.....wow! This thread is fast and furious.


----------



## Tony1110

raypin said:


> mmmm.....wow! This thread is fast and furious.




All the more so because people keep commenting on how fast and furious it is


----------



## SearchOfSub

dergabe said:


> You Guys need to chill. Seriously. Its not like i insulted your Mothers. Take my next Comment with a grain of salt please. Sometimes i really think that some people here forgot
> that they need to listen to their music, instead of their DAC's and Stuff. Dont get me wrong, i do appreciate to listen to well recorded music in high quality, but some of you guys seem
> to listen to 1's and 0's. Thats the same thing with DSD and stuff like that. Yes, i get it. Most of you do have golden Ears and you can hear the fart of an ant, 200 miles away. And thats cool for you. But i did several A-B Blind-Tests under professionell conditions and had a hard time picking a 320kbps MP3 over a FLAC File. With Headphones like the HD800 or the Beyerdynamic T1. So if you Guys are hearing that much of an difference between the Mojo and say like an Oppo HA-2, then thats totally fine with me. But just dont start arguing with me, about how i perceive sound and about how i hear with my Ears.





I can clearly tell differnce between mp3 and flac - I prabably wouldn't have spent this much money on audio if I didn't anyway. I guess I'll be waiting for my mojo.


----------



## Syracuse

phonomat said:


> What didn't you like about the combo?




In my first impression the sound seemed a bit loose and slightly too warm for my taste and since my expectations were sky high I felt a bit underwhelmed. But now that unit has travelled to a lot of customers for testing and has a lot more hours on it I'm going to try it again. But the only reason I took it home is to see if I could like it and prepare for Mojo which seems to have a similar sound. I'm thinking that probably I jumped to conclusions too soon and I'm curious if I will have a similar experience now. But to be honest I expect a lot since I sell audio on high levels and maybe am a bit pickier then some.


----------



## Duncan

So, I've had mine for a week now, and like some others I've had some initial love / hate with it, but allow it, and yourself to burn in / acclimatise and you will almost certainly be rewarded with an SQ that you really shouldn't expect for the price!

Going back to an earlier part of this thread re blind testing, it should be noted (and this is for any DAC) that if your source can be EQ'd through its digital out, that this will have a huge influence in the love / hate you have for the Mojo, even if EQ is switched off, which is why as both the QP1R and X5 have this function, I can hear the difference so easily... This realistically gives UAPP on android a bit of a head start if you want to hear what the Mojo REALLY sounds like.


----------



## derGabe

searchofsub said:


> I can clearly tell differnce between mp3 and flac - I prabably wouldn't have spent this much money on audio if I didn't anyway. I guess I'll be waiting for my mojo.


I'm glad you can. Most People can not.


----------



## Whitigir

I would suggest to sale both and buy mojo


----------



## mscott58

hachiko270296 said:


> My current setup is the Audioquest Dragonfly > Project Ember II > Nighthawk/HD650/Sony Z7. Would it be worth selling my Ember and Dragonfly and just using the Mojo? Or sale the ember and use the Mojo as an amp with my Dragonfly?


 
 The Mojo doesn't act as an amp only - it only has digital inputs, so the Dragonfly wouldn't work in that setup. Plus I can pretty much guarantee that the DAC in the Mojo will blow the pants off the Dragonfly. The Dragonfly is a great little unit (I still have mine) but it's not of the same league. Cheers


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> I just tested the MoJo with the iPhone 5s. No hiss, no interference, no clicks, beeps, bops, etc. Connected with the standard CCK to micro USB cable to MoJo. Tried browsing the web, texting, and even called myself from the land line (the phone rings through the MoJo - blew my ears out!). No noise.
> 
> Not sure what the differences are that others may be experiencing but this is my experience with the 5s and MoJo. Also, my X5 and X5ii DAPs are silent connected through coaxial to the MoJo.




Hi Craig, hope you haven't answered this in the following 400 messages. Out of interest, how did the iPhone compare soundwise to a dedicated DAP like the Fiio X5?


----------



## Syracuse

After 15 min. of listening it became clear already. My AK100II is crushed on every level compared with the Hugo, it's not even a contest. All my initial reservations are wiped out. I'm not going to get Hugo since I think it's still very expensive (but maybe justified) and the Mojo has the form factor I'm looking for. I'm so happy my boss ordered three of these things since one of them is definitely coming home with me. The optical out of my AK sounds excellent to my ears and this is with the standard optical cable in the box with Hugo. Luckely I ordered one already for Mojo since I'll keep the AK as transport. Now I'm going to keep listening for a while to Hugo as long as I can and compare later. Iem's are Custom Art Harmony 8 Pro's.


----------



## Duncan

At the frenetic pace this thread is going, it will break 100 pages within a week of starting, I am pretty sure (although am happy to be proven wrong) that this must be some kind of head Fi record!!


----------



## hitman1

Hello: 
  
   Compared to the AK100, AK120, AK280, Cetrance, IFI MICRO IDSD how does this match up?


----------



## Hachiko270296

So basically the Mojo replaces the dac and amp?


----------



## Ike1985

duncan said:


> So, I've had mine for a week now, and like some others I've had some initial love / hate with it, but allow it, and yourself to burn in / acclimatise and you will almost certainly be rewarded with an SQ that you really shouldn't expect for the price!
> 
> Going back to an earlier part of this thread re blind testing, it should be noted (and this is for any DAC) that if your source can be EQ'd through its digital out, that this will have a huge influence in the love / hate you have for the Mojo, even if EQ is switched off, which is why as both the QP1R and X5 have this function, I can hear the difference so easily... This realistically gives UAPP on android a bit of a head start if you want to hear what the Mojo REALLY sounds like.


 
  
 Digital-out for an iphone would be the lighting port right?
  
 Let me see if I understand correctly, If I can equalize in tuneshell on my iphone5 then pipe that stream into the mojo this is a good thing or a bad thing?  I thought EQ was bad as it bypassed the dac or something?


----------



## MrBucket

hitman1 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Compared to the AK100, AK120, AK280, Cetrance, IFI MICRO IDSD how does this match up?


 
 Blows away my AK240, haven't heard the others.


----------



## Mython

duncan said:


> At the frenetic pace this thread is going, it will break 100 pages within a week of starting, I am pretty sure (although am happy to be proven wrong) that this must be some kind of head Fi record!!


 
  
  
 It appears you may be right:


----------



## Mython

hachiko270296 said:


> So basically the Mojo replaces the dac and amp?


 

 Yes


----------



## BRCMRGN

mscott58 said:


> Not yet. I ordered mine at 11:45am ET on the 14th. Eager of course, but also know that at the end of the day a delay of a week or so is not going to kill me (well, not totally). Cheers


 
  
 You beat me by 55 minutes.


----------



## griff2

OK this is going to be brief. I received my Mojo today and after listening to various tracks for a while I can state:
  
1.When used with a good external amp (like the Ray Samuels Black Bird I'm using) through its line out the sound is in a class of it's own, the music it conveys is expansive, dynamic, engaging and not analytical or clinical.
2. I'm not impressed with it's own headphone amp as the sound seems to collapse on itself (at least through the Sennheiser HD 25-1 II I'm using).
3.  Poorly recorded and/or badly mastered recordings are laid bare.
  
This is all through the asynchronous USB using a Galaxy Note 3 and Onkyo Music player playing PCM (wav) files from 16/44 to 24/192.  
  
BTW anyone interested in using the Mojo with the Onkyo music player (and you might be forced to as, in my case, the Mojo won't work natively with my version of Lollipop) would be advised to not use up-sampling as it has a notable negative effect on sound quality (dynamics seem reduced, musically less involving).


----------



## lextek

duncan said:


> At the frenetic pace this thread is going, it will break 100 pages within a week of starting, I am pretty sure (although am happy to be proven wrong) that this must be some kind of head Fi record!!



I took a day or so off, that was around page 44!


----------



## lextek

People giving impressions please mention what headphones/IEMs you're using. Thanks.


----------



## Duncan

ike1985 said:


> Digital-out for an iphone would be the lighting port right?
> 
> Let me see if I understand correctly, If I can equalize in tuneshell on my iphone5 then pipe that stream into the mojo this is a good thing or a bad thing?  I thought EQ was bad as it bypassed the dac or something?


Bad to my mind, others may disagree.


----------



## cattlethief

Got my mojo delivered this morning from Peter Tyson free one day delivery,been charging for nearly 8 hours coulndnt wait any more,first impressions are fantastic,cant believe I will be using my AK120 Titan and 100ii as transport.Have tried with sony mdr-1a and Hifi man re600,dont usually have a drink during the week but i think I might crack open a bottle of red,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 £400 ive ever spent on Audio.


----------



## mscott58

brcmrgn said:


> You beat me by 55 minutes.


 
 Am somewhat embarrassed to admit that I ordered it during a 10-minute break during a conference. Everyone else was running to the restrooms and I was over in a corner ordering the Mojo! 
  
 Think I had my priorities straight, right!?!


----------



## OK-Guy

duncan said:


> At the frenetic pace this thread is going, it will break 100 pages within a week of starting, I am pretty sure (although am happy to be proven wrong) that this must be some kind of head Fi record!!


 
  
 had a 100,000 views as well... choo choo a choo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 think I'll trundle off to the Hugo thread for a bit of R&R...


----------



## OK-Guy

mscott58 said:


> Am somewhat embarrassed to admit that I ordered it during a 10-minute break during a conference. Everyone else was running to the restrooms and I was over in a corner ordering the Mojo!
> 
> Think I had my priorities straight, right!?!


 
  
 for sure it's better than having a powdering-nose mojo...


----------



## psikey

My little bit of input taken from my AVForums postings:
  
 ::
  
 Had an Oppo HA-2 for use with my Shure SE846's but still noticed low level background hiss (None for a Note4/S6). Can't say the design grabs me but may have to give this a try.
  
 ::
  
 Will still use the Note 4 with Direct headphone out when out & about, but with the Mojo when home/office or on PC.
  
 Arrived in super quick time! But supposedly need to do a full 10hr charge before use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 All waiting to test out. Will keep on charge for 10hrs but will do a quick test while still powered once charge light goes out (max 4hrs).
  




  
 Initial impression is build quality is excellent with great size and weight in hand.
  
 ::
  
  Not going to write a detailed review as I'm not into audiophile speak and there will be loads of that kind of feedback on Head-fi soon,  but this is coming from someone who used a Dragonfly v1.2 and an Oppo HA-2 with my Note 4 and couldn't really notice that much of a difference. I did like the HA-2 slightly better than Note 4 headphone out, but the hiss with the SE846's spoiled it for me.
  
 First key requirement for me with a DAC/AMP is no hiss. I cannot hear any hiss whatsoever with the Mojo, just like the Note4/S6/iPhone6 headphone outs.
  
 Level of volume control is fantastic and having precise big recessed button pressing with colour change is great idea. Only need volume set to low level for both the Note 4 & the Dell XPS13 ultraportable. I prefer volume control on this to the wheel on the HA-2.
  
 The connection with Android UAPP player recognised the DAC with no issue and the Powerball colour changed to signify the 96(Green) 192(Blue) and DSD (White) tracks I played.
  
 Got Foobar2000 to playback dfs files but must need to do some more configuring as doesn't change based on track properties. If I set driver to 24/192 then plays with correct colour blue but doesn't sound quite as good as output from the Note 4 (but still better than the already decent built-in audio of the XPS13).
  
 So audio from the Note 4/Mojo with 96/192/DSD tracks is the best audio I have ever heard and to my ears is a significant step-up from the Note 4 headphone out. It enhances all the great potential of the SE846's sounding even more alive/rich/full. I've got a lot more testing to do but looks like this is one DAC/AMP I will be keeping!


----------



## spook76

brcmrgn said:


> You beat me by 55 minutes.



I was beaten by 38 minutes. I ordered at 12:23pm EDT.


----------



## Yubacore

Psikey, thanks for the impressions. I like that you tell a little bit about where you're coming from, what other gear you have, and we even get a little peek at the genres you've been playing. Great! What improvements did you hear over the HA-2? You've said "no hiss" and alive/rich/full. How do you feel the level of detail compares? When you listen to Louis Armstrong, do you hear that kind of breathing and airiness that makes you feel like the trumpet is in your room and not in some digital file, better with the mojo?


----------



## gnidrolog

jamato8:
 Have you tried Ibasso dx90 throug coax to Mojo? If yes, how much is the improvement (through HP out), if any...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cheers!
  
 x RELIC x in his great review mentioned that LCD 2 has a suprisingly good synergy with Mojo despite the fact that this is a pretty power hungry headphone... But what about MrSpeakers Alpha Dog or Prime? Has anybody tried one of them wit Mojo so far? They seems to be even more demanding...
  
 Thanks.


----------



## audionewbi

As an iem user I can never go beyond red, quiet a beast.


----------



## emrelights1973

ordered on saturday evening and dispatched today thanks to custom-cables.uk...... now i have to wait...   now i have to find a good way to hook up with my zx2 EU.... 
  
 i will use it with mdr1a and shure 535...
  
 have to fing a better headphone..... an iem maybe or even an ciem....
  
 your top 5 mojo headphones/iem/ciems ??


----------



## Tony1110

audionewbi said:


> As an iem user I can never go beyond red, quiet a beast.




I can.


----------



## lokyc

emilsoft said:


> How did you find the Oppo P3 with the Mojo? I listened to them on oppo dac yesterday and thought the sound was a bit too warm, no sparkle, a little boring.. it didn't sound like a neutral balanced headphone (which is what I prefer), but perhaps it was because of the Oppo dac. Didn't try on the Mojo


 
  
 apologies for missing your post. No didn't get the chance to try with the Mojo. But may do so later this week. The P7s are a bit lead-footed.


----------



## Bonobo

I haven't read the whole thread yet, it's going fast! But I would like to ask a few things. I recently bought an Ibasso DX 90 and a Philips Fidelio X2. I also have an O2 amp/dac which I feel pairs nicely with the X2. What I would like to know is the following: would it be beneficial to replace the O2 amp with this Mojo? This would mean I would basically use it as an amp connected to my PC.
  
 Also, is there actually any comparison at all to the DX90 or O2 amp soundwise? It's so hard to describe sound in words, but maybe someone has comparable equipment and can say a few words. Thanks.


----------



## giovvanie

emrelights1973 said:


> ordered on saturday evening and dispatched today thanks to custom-cables.uk...... now i have to wait...   now i have to find a good way to hook up with my zx2 EU....
> 
> i will use it with mdr1a and shure 535...
> 
> ...


I ordered my in Saturday morning from Amazon uk and get it yesterday (Tuesday ) morning  I will pair with my zx2 also , you will have to buy digital out cable to pair it with mojo which isn't available in Europe . I took order from Amazon US paid only 32 dollars with shipping so model number is Sony WMC-NWH10 USB good luck


----------



## audionewbi

Time for a separate impressions thread, this one is getting too out of hand.


----------



## obsidyen

Would that work with Mojo? (Apparently the price is incorrect, only $100 actually, but since it's out of stock, it shows a high price, so the seller says)
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720?hash=item28092a20e8:g:rsoAAOSw9r1WCmub


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

obsidyen said:


> Would that work with Mojo? (Apparently the price is incorrect, only $100 actually, but since it's out of stock, it shows a high price, so the seller says)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720?hash=item28092a20e8:g:rsoAAOSw9r1WCmub


 
 Yes, people confirmed it to work with HUGO. You  can PM, @lavricables to order.


----------



## obsidyen

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Yes, people confirmed it to work with HUGO. You  can PM, @lavricables to order.


 

 Thanks, will do.


----------



## NZtechfreak

gnidrolog said:


> jamato8:
> Have you tried Ibasso dx90 throug coax to Mojo? If yes, how much is the improvement (through HP out), if any...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Bit sleep deprived, so math might be off, but at 49ohm impedance and 90dBSPL/mW the Prime needs ~100mW to reach 110dB transient peaks, and 316mW to reach 115dB peaks (with the smaller former value being a reasonable target). The Mojo looks to be putting out about ~118mW into the Primes 49ohm load, so it might be adequate, but there may be little headroom volume-wise. Depends on the listeners preferred listening volumes a bit, as well as their taste in music - classical listeners for example probably need not apply (but then they're probably not using the Prime in any case). I think it is unlikely to be ideal.
  
 The LCD-2 in comparison is a lot more sensitive than the Primes, the current LCD-2 is not actually that demanding power wise - it only needs 8mW to reach 100dB peaks (Audeze website has its impedance at 70ohm and sensitivity at 101dbSPL/mW).
  
 EDIT: Should add that even my math is correct above, that does assume a linear power supply, given 720 into 8ohm and 35 into 600ohm does not look like it is entirely linear (by design I would think).


----------



## mscott58

giovvanie said:


> I ordered my in Saturday morning from Amazon uk and get it yesterday (Tuesday ) morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This cable looks really interesting also!
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445462623&sr=8-2&keywords=WMC-NWH10


----------



## beemarman

I have a Sony WMC-NWH10 USB cable for sale if anyone in the UK is interested please PM for price.


----------



## musicday

Really enjoying the sound of my Tera player, but ohh boy this Mojo DAC is in a different class, that delivers more realistic sound then many other expensive  DAC's .
 Even with a mobile phone playing high quality music paired with Mojo we can have a pretty much affordable system with us.
 Thank you Chord.


----------



## AndrewH13

mython said:


> Any more pics, Andrew?


 
  
 Ok, few more from the unveiling:


----------



## AndrewH13

And as the earlier caption contest had some great responses, another one here!


----------



## x RELIC x

dcfac73 said:


> Has anyone heard both the Mojo and the Oppo HA1? How do they compare? Are they in the same ballpark sound wise?




This thread moved a hundred pages since I grabbed some shut eye!

I have some brief comments about the two in my review (link in my sig).

I would summarize and say for at least one of my headphones I prefer the HA-1 amp section balanced out over the Mojo headphone out, but it's a sound signature thing not a capability thing. The Mojo is quite capable of driving a wiiiiiide range of headphones, which still has me scratching my head. Rob basically said that the analogue section on the Mojo is the same as the Hugo.

For the DAC the Mojo wins. Hands down. 'Nuf said.


----------



## mscott58

andrewh13 said:


> And as the earlier caption contest had some great responses, another one here!


 
 Okay, I'll bite.
  
 "Come again, you got that through customs how?!?"


----------



## giovvanie

yes , but this seller don't sending to uk ...


----------



## AndrewH13

andrewh13 said:


> And as the earlier caption contest had some great responses, another one here!


 
  
 Put your gadgets away, mines better than yours, mines better than yours, mines a Mojo!!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mscott58 said:


> This cable looks really interesting also!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445462623&sr=8-2&keywords=WMC-NWH10


 
 This will not work with HUGO/Mojo. It works only with OPPO HA-2. There's a 20K Ohm resistor between pins 4 and 5.


----------



## mscott58

mathi8vadhanan said:


> This will not work with HUGO/Mojo. It works only with OPPO HA-2. There's a 20K Ohm resistor between pins 4 and 5.


 
 Great to know!
  
 Now if someone could must make something in the same form-factor that would work with the Mojo...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mscott58 said:


> Great to know!
> 
> Now if someone could must make something in the same form-factor that would work with the Mojo...


 
 I tried removing the resistor and shorted pins 4 & 5. Still  didn't work. Need to check, what's on the wmport side.


----------



## phonomat

audionewbi said:


> Time for a separate impressions thread, this one is getting too out of hand.




Good idea.


----------



## x RELIC x

andrewh13 said:


> Hi Craig, hope you haven't answered this in the following 400 messages. Out of interest, how did the iPhone compare soundwise to a dedicated DAP like the Fiio X5?




Hi AndrewH13. Besides any file format or expectation bias (I HATE using my smartphone for a DAP, personal preference) I would say they sound the same. At least within the time it takes for me to switch inputs I couldn't tell any appreciable difference between sources and that's good enough for me. 






nztechfreak said:


> Bit sleep deprived, so math might be off, but at 49ohm impedance and 90dBSPL/mW the Prime needs ~100mW to reach 110dB transient peaks, and 316mW to reach 115dB peaks (with the smaller former value being a reasonable target). The Mojo looks to be putting out about ~118mW into the Primes 49ohm load, so it might be adequate, but there may be little headroom volume-wise. Depends on the listeners preferred listening volumes a bit, as well as their taste in music - classical listeners for example probably need not apply (but then they're probably not using the Prime in any case). I think it is unlikely to be ideal.
> 
> The LCD-2 in comparison is a lot more sensitive than the Primes, the current LCD-2 is not actually that demanding power wise - it only needs 8mW to reach 100dB peaks (Audeze website has its impedance at 70ohm and sensitivity at 101dbSPL/mW).
> 
> EDIT: Should add that even my math is correct above, that does assume a linear power supply, given 720 into 8ohm and 35 into 600ohm does not look like it is entirely linear (by design I would think).




The pair of LCD-2 I own is an older set with 60 Ohm resistance and 92 dB efficiency, and there's plenty of headroom from the Mojo. The latest LCD-2 batches are more efficient than my set.


----------



## Mython

audionewbi said:


> Time for a separate impressions thread, this one is getting too out of hand.


 
  
 Since impressions, thus far, constitute a relatively small proportion of the posts in this thread, I don't personally see a seperate impressions thread as being necessary (yet!)
  
 But my opinion is no more valid than yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
  
_BTW, _I am continually updating my 3rd post, on page 1, with links to worthwhile posts, to make it quick & easy for folks to find what they need to know.


----------



## Rob Watts

nztechfreak said:


> Bit sleep deprived, so math might be off, but at 49ohm impedance and 90dBSPL/mW the Prime needs ~100mW to reach 110dB transient peaks, and 316mW to reach 115dB peaks (with the smaller former value being a reasonable target). The Mojo looks to be putting out about ~118mW into the Primes 49ohm load, so it might be adequate, but there may be little headroom volume-wise. Depends on the listeners preferred listening volumes a bit, as well as their taste in music - classical listeners for example probably need not apply (but then they're probably not using the Prime in any case). I think it is unlikely to be ideal.
> 
> The LCD-2 in comparison is a lot more sensitive than the Primes, the current LCD-2 is not actually that demanding power wise - it only needs 8mW to reach 100dB peaks (Audeze website has its impedance at 70ohm and sensitivity at 101dbSPL/mW).
> 
> EDIT: Should add that even my math is correct above, that does assume a linear power supply, given 720 into 8ohm and 35 into 600ohm does not look like it is entirely linear (by design I would think).


 
 I am in San Francisco doing a Dave and Mojo event tomorrow at Audio High (yes I have fully finished audio path Dave with me too - first time its been on show) - so I have done some figures on a back of an envelope - Mojo should be capable of delivering more than 400 mW RMS into 49 ohms, not 118 mW so you will get more than 115dB SPL.
  
 Rob


----------



## purk

rob watts said:


> I am in San Francisco doing a Dave and Mojo event tomorrow at Audio High (yes I have fully finished audio path Dave with me too - first time its been on show) - so I have done some figures on a back of an envelope - *Mojo should be capable of delivering more than 400 mW RMS into 49 ohms, not 118 mW* so you will get more than 115dB SPL.
> 
> Rob


 
 No doubt about this.  It sounds punchier than my Sony PHA-3 in balanced mode for sure.


----------



## gonzfi

So the Mojo is as impressive as everyone has suggested: laptop, highest quality .wav files, optical output, Mojo, dt1770 = thoroughly impressive sound. Crystal clear with lovely tight base and a surprisingly large soundstage.


----------



## NZtechfreak

rob watts said:


> I am in San Francisco doing a Dave and Mojo event tomorrow at Audio High (yes I have fully finished audio path Dave with me too - first time its been on show) - so I have done some figures on a back of an envelope - Mojo should be capable of delivering more than 400 mW RMS into 49 ohms, not 118 mW so you will get more than 115dB SPL.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 The power supply is non-linear then? By design the 720mW into 8ohm is limited?  I figured so, because if not limited then it would do less into 600ohm than the stated spec. Good to know! 400mW into 49ohms *and* 90dBSPL/mW sensitivity of the Prime should mean ample supply for most everything this side of the HE6/Abyss.


----------



## jamato8

purk said:


> No doubt about this.  It sounds punchier than my Sony PHA-3 in balanced mode for sure.


 

 I have a Sony PHA-3 here (too much money in all of this stuff, lol), and yes, I agree with you, there is normally more with balanced but in this case the Mojo delivers.


----------



## jamato8

x relic x said:


> This thread moved a hundred pages since I grabbed some shut eye!
> 
> I have some brief comments about the two in my review (link in my sig).
> 
> ...


 

 I have been using my Pioneer MS1 and ESW10 Japan much of the time. The bass on either but especially the Pioneer is Super Duper. :^)


----------



## hitman1

mrbucket said:


> Blows away my AK240, haven't heard the others.


 
 Thank you! i guess i am not going to buy that MICRO IFI IDSD NOW!


----------



## purk

jamato8 said:


> I have a Sony PHA-3 here (too much money in all of this stuff, lol), and yes, I agree with you, there is normally more with balanced but in this case the Mojo delivers.


 
 That extra does really kick in when paring with a hungry headphones like the Hifiman HEK.


----------



## RedJohn456

purk said:


> That extra does really kick in when paring with a hungry headphones like the Hifiman HEK.


 

 Which one has a better DAC in your opinion PHA3 or Mojo? If I was looking to update from the Gee Out V2, I would consider either the Mojo or PHA-3 for a transportable set up. Although the Mojo is meant to be a portable device, 99% of the time it will be used with my macbook


----------



## purk

redjohn456 said:


> Which one has a better DAC in your opinion PHA3 or Mojo? If I was looking to update from the Gee Out V2, I would consider either the Mojo or PHA-3 for a transportable set up. Although the Mojo is meant to be a portable device, 99% of the time it will be used with my macbook


 
 Hold on tight for couple of days and I'll make that comparison for you.  I suspect the Mojo however.  The PHA-3 is still very impressive via its balanced headphone output.  The sound is warmer, more layered, but less punchy than the Mojo.


----------



## headwhacker

@Rob Watts  can you advise when the first shipment to SG will arrive? I contacted a few retailers here and while it's awesome that they have demo units and I was able to try the mojo out they don't have stock yet to sell. I still pre-ordered so I'm just in waiting mode


----------



## fumoffuXx

headwhacker said:


> @Rob Watts
> can you advise when the first shipment to SG will arrive? I contacted a few retailers here and while it's awesome that they have demo units and I was able to try the mojo out they don't have stock yet to sell. I still pre-ordered so I'm just in waiting mode :bigsmile_face:


avone is doing a preorder launch at suntec convention centre on 311015 for the mojo.


----------



## headwhacker

fumoffuxx said:


> avone is doing a preorder launch at suntec convention centre on 311015 for the mojo.


 
  
 So AVOne will have them on stock on 31st?


----------



## LargoCantabile

When will Mojo arrive in Bangkok?
 Where will it land?
 And does it pair with AK 100 via which cable link best best?
 Um how will it dirve Sennn IEMS, HD800, and Noble 6?
  
 Thanks


----------



## fumoffuXx

headwhacker said:


> So AVOne will have them on stock on 31st?


 
 if u pre order i would say


----------



## mscott58

Update on the Moon Audio Mojo page:

"1st batch arrives 10/22. 2nd shipment arrives 10/27, almost sold out"

Mo' Mojo 'morrow! 

Sweet...


----------



## SearchOfSub

just wish this was available when I had my HE-500. I think it'll great one solution with Hifiman line ups.


----------



## Uncle E1

largocantabile said:


> When will Mojo arrive in Bangkok?
> Where will it land?
> And does it pair with AK 100 via which cable link best best?
> Um how will it dirve Sennn IEMS, HD800, and Noble 6?
> ...


 
  
 the only possible connection for AK100 to the Mojo is via Optical.  driving IEMs is not a problem but HD800 ... lacking in current.


----------



## headwhacker

uncle e1 said:


> the only possible connection for AK100 to the Mojo is via Optical.  driving IEMs is not a problem but HD800 ... lacking in current.


 
 I don't think Mojo will lack current to drive HD800. It will run out of voltage before it can max out the current output of Mojo. But at 4.5Vrms output I believe Mojo has adequate power to drive HD800 for 99% of listening scenarios. 
  
 I will be able to try that soon as I get my Mojo. But if anyone else who already have the Mojo and HD800 could chime in.


----------



## Uncle E1

headwhacker said:


> I don't think Mojo will lack current to drive HD800. It will run out of voltage before it can max out the current output of Mojo. But at 4.5Vrms output I believe Mojo has adequate power to drive HD800 for 99% of listening scenarios.
> 
> I will be able to try that soon as I get my Mojo. But if anyone else who already have the Mojo and HD800 could chime in.


 
  
 and I do have the Mojo and HD800


----------



## headwhacker

uncle e1 said:


> and I do have the Mojo and HD800


 
 Then I'm curious why you said Mojo is lacking current with HD800. Unless you meant voltage.


----------



## Uncle E1

headwhacker said:


> Then I'm curious why you said Mojo is lacking current with HD800. Unless you meant voltage.


 
  
 not well versed with technicalities but it is definitely not optimal for the hd800 when compared with proper desktops or even the Hugo


----------



## x RELIC x

uncle e1 said:


> not well versed with technicalities but it is definitely not optimal for the hd800 when compared with proper desktops or even the Hugo




I'm really curious why Rob says the analogue section in Mojo is basically the same as Hugo, yet a few have said Hugo has better driving power. Wish I had the HD800 and Hugo in hand to compare.


----------



## jamato8

x relic x said:


> I'm really curious why Rob says the analogue section in Mojo is basically the same as Hugo, yet a few have said Hugo has better driving power. Wish I had the HD800 and Hugo in hand to compare.


 

 Two batteries with more current reserve?


----------



## x RELIC x

jamato8 said:


> Two batteries with more current reserve?




Could be..... Different battery tech though. Hugo uses two much larger lithium-ion batteries while Mojo uses one small Lithium-polymer battery yet Hugo and Mojo have the same specs. I know Li-po has a much better current rating ((C) the rate at which the current can be drawn from the battery) which is why it's used in high demanding RC applications, but less storage capacity than Li-ion.

This is a topic that really interests me but I am by no means a battery technician. Perhaps this is simply the way that Mojo can carry the same power spec as Hugo.


----------



## jamato8

x relic x said:


> Could be..... Different battery tech though. Hugo uses two much larger lithium-ion batteries while Mojo uses one small Lithium-polymer battery yet Hugo and Mojo have the same specs. I know Li-po has a much better current rating ((C) the rate at which the current can be drawn from the battery) which is why it's used in high demanding RC applications, but less storage capacity than Li-ion.
> 
> This is a topic that really interests me but I am by no means a battery technician. Perhaps this is simply the way that Mojo can carry the same power spec as Hugo.


 

 Well ESR is a big factor unless the ESR of the battery is limited by a circuit. 
  
 Anyway. . . . I love what I call "tunefulness" of the Mojo. The notes within a note, the micro harmonics.


----------



## x RELIC x

jamato8 said:


> Well ESR is a big factor unless the ESR of the battery is limited by a circuit.
> 
> Anyway. . . . I love what I call "tunefulness" of the Mojo. *The notes within a note, the micro harmonics*.




Me too.  I feel the ability of the DAC timing is important here.


----------



## headwhacker

jamato8 said:


> Two batteries with more current reserve?




Current reserve for having a bigger battery should not mean HD800 is drawing more current on hugo than on mojo. The difference is most likely on battery life if they have the same analog circuit. Possibly at low battery levels the mojo will have noticeable sonic difference compared to hugo?


----------



## fumoffuXx

on a side note wats the config of the coax in?


----------



## x RELIC x

fumoffuxx said:


> on a side note wats the config of the coax in?




3.5mm mono 2 pole.


----------



## deuter

headwhacker said:


> I don't think Mojo will lack current to drive HD800. It will run out of voltage before it can max out the current output of Mojo. But at 4.5Vrms output I believe Mojo has adequate power to drive HD800 for 99% of listening scenarios.
> 
> I will be able to try that soon as I get my Mojo. But if anyone else who already have the Mojo and HD800 could chime in.


 
 I did listen to the hd800 via the mojo and I can confirm it sounds pleasing to the ear,  but as we know hd800 is very amp picky I would say I found the bass energy not right up with my desktop setup. 
  
 But nevertheless it's a very fine combo,  no harshness,  etc.


----------



## Mojo ideas

audionewbi said:


> It deserves its success.
> 
> I have seen the pictures of the usb dongle. I have on concern and that is mostly do with the design. The attachment appears to expose the usb pins to possible damage in case of accidental bending.
> 
> How is chord going to tackle this matter?


The male USB plugs in the adaptor are designed to be the way they are the pins are not too vulnerable.


----------



## highfell

mojo ideas said:


> The male USB plugs in the adaptor are designed to be the way they are the pins are not too vulnerable.




Good morning JF.

Can you advise when the 4 accessory butt plates that will plug into the end of the Mojo to hold digital connections might be available?


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> I wouldn't put Chord in the same universe as LHL when it comes to production and delivery times. New product demand almost always overwhelms supply, whether it's Apple, Xbox, Sony, etc. I would say that Chord is doing as well as expected here.


Hello JF here, we always anticipated a high demand and that with mojo we should make our very best efforts to satisfy what ever that demand is . I hope you'll be pleased to here that we and our subcontractors have invested heavily in the most modern production facilities. They are the best not only in the uk but are some of the most capable and modern on the planet.
 We can assure you all that you should not have to wait very long for your Mojos to be delivered. It's true that even we at chord have been surprised by the uptake but I can assure you all we can cope.


----------



## x RELIC x

mojo ideas said:


> Hello JF here, we always anticipated a high demand and that with mojo we should make our very best efforts to satisfy what ever that demand is . I hope you'll be pleased to here that we and our subcontractors have invested heavily in the most modern production facilities. They are the best not only in the uk but are some of the most capable and modern on the planet.
> We can assure you all that you should not have to wait very long for your Mojos to be delivered. It's true that even we at chord have been surprised by the uptake but I can assure you all we can cope.




Hi John! Actually, I'm impressed with what seems to be a lot of Mojo's shipped already. Great job Chord!


----------



## TokenGesture

At the price this is going to sell like hot cakes


----------



## fumoffuXx

it would sell faster if the mark up in singapore wasnt that high lol


----------



## Duncan

The ace up the sleeve of the mojo is its sheer musicality for the money, and it is good that Chord are bucking the trend and offering a low (relatively speaking) cost option to the market... There are too many companies that are pushing the envelope when it comes to people's wallets.

For the Layla's, I was very nervous that this would end up hissing like its forefather, but it doesn't, and also has the drive / power to overlook the annoying impedance curves on multi BA IEMs...

I am looking forward to finding out what the mSD adapter bolt on will do, if we can have a quasi one box solution then I'll be all over it like a fat kid is cake!


----------



## Mojo ideas

imattersuk said:


> Have to disagree, I have the Oppo HA-2 and PM-3 headphones. I went to my local dealer and went back and forth between Mojo and HA-2 and intially I said to the dealer the difference is there but not night and day. He said take it home for a 14 day trial. Well I can tell you that after a couple of days using Mojo then hooking up the HA-2 again there is a huge difference. Maybe it's because the Mojo has improved with burn in, not sure but the soundstage is far wider, detail much better and the overall sound is far more balanced. I absolutely love the HA-2 but it is not on the same level for pure sound quality. HA-2 has many advantages like easier Apple connection / supplied cables and can be used to charge mobile devices, looks better, build quality higher but Mojo to my ears sounds better.


It's your brain re training it's self.? When all the timing in the music has been corrected the brain can start to hear more but this takes a while for it to learn this from this extra info. So when people say after a few days days of burning in it sounded wonderful we know it's more about the person than the electronics burn in period.


----------



## JACONE

mojo ideas said:


> Hello JF here, we always anticipated a high demand and that with mojo we should make our very best efforts to satisfy what ever that demand is . I hope you'll be pleased to here that we and our subcontractors have invested heavily in the most modern production facilities. They are the best not only in the uk but are some of the most capable and modern on the planet.
> We can assure you all that you should not have to wait very long for your Mojos to be delivered. It's true that even we at chord have been surprised by the uptake but I can assure you all we can cope.


 

 My apologies if this has been asked before but how well does it play with CIEMs? Specifically the Noble K10s?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Deftone

im too impatient in waiting for cases to be made


----------



## gavinfabl

mojo ideas said:


> It's your brain re training it's self.? When all the timing in the music has been corrected the brain can start to hear more but this takes a while for it to learn this from this extra info. So when people say after a few days days of burning in it sounded wonderful we know it's more about the person than the electronics burn in period.




All last night I sat directly in front of the log burning fire listening to my Mojo. 4 hours later, the music sounded so much better, that I have to put this down to the burn in period


----------



## headwhacker

fumoffuxx said:


> it would sell faster if the mark up in singapore wasnt that high lol




All audio products have a high mark up in SG. That is when membership discounts gets handy. I paid for mojo with a discount. but still a bit higher than SRP.


----------



## Rowethren

Hello all, I received my Mojo last night And when connected to my phone in my house on Wifi it sounds great a fair bit cleaner than my old HA-2 more musical just nicer in general. 

However, using it with my phone during the commute it is almost intolerable due to the levels of interference which is almost as loud as the music. I tried unplugging the cable to see if that helped and it did a bit but it was still loud. Not really that happy considering my HA-2 had no problems at all with this...

Before anyone says it yes Airplane mode stops it but that's not really an acceptable compromise in my opinion as a far cheaper device did not require it and I don't want to carry my phone and a dap/mojo stack as it is just too bulky. 

Anyone got any ideas on reducing interference as u don't really want to have to go back to my HA-2 as the Mojo sounds so much better.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jacone said:


> My apologies if this has been asked before but how well does it play with CIEMs? Specifically the Noble K10s?
> Beautifully I've a pair myself although the J10s are very full in the mid ranges and a little lean at the very top end to my ears. Although this could be because I'm sixty and my ears have taken a battering, noise use over the years.
> Thanks!


----------



## Mojo ideas

gavinfabl said:


> All last night I sat directly in front of the log burning fire listening to my Mojo. 4 hours later, the music sounded so much better, that I have to put this down to the burn in period


----------



## Mojo ideas

No if you had a glass in your hand it was probably that more likely,


----------



## Duncan

That is the K10 to me too, your ears aren't shot John!!

The Layla by contrast is leaner in the mids, but has a much extended / clearer treble...

Pick your poison and hit play!!


----------



## x RELIC x

gavinfabl said:


> All last night I sat directly in front of the log burning fire listening to my Mojo. 4 hours later, the music sounded so much better, that I have to put this down to the burn in period




So, let me get this straight, you're telling the CEO of Chord Elecronics that you know more about the devices electronics burn in than he does......

I find this very funny.


----------



## gavinfabl

x relic x said:


> So, let me get this straight, you're telling the CEO of Chord Elecronics that you know more about the devices electronics burn in than he does......
> 
> I find this very funny.




Totally 

Fire = Burn #humour


----------



## phonomat

audionewbi said:


> Time for a separate impressions thread, this one is getting too out of hand.


 
  
  


mython said:


> Since impressions, thus far, constitute a relatively small proportion of the posts in this thread, I don't personally see a seperate impressions thread as being necessary (yet!)
> 
> But my opinion is no more valid than yours
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think you're both making the same point, really: It is the very ratio of impressions and misc. other stuff that makes it feel like you're looking for a needle in a haystack when you're trying to coerce some impressions from this thread.
  
 Anyway, updating page 1 is certainly a great idea. Gotta keep this monster in line!


----------



## x RELIC x

gavinfabl said:


> Totally
> 
> Fire = Burn #humour




Oh, you British with your dry humour!


----------



## gavinfabl

x relic x said:


> Oh, you British with your dry humour!




 I couldn't resist


----------



## phonomat

Haters gonna hate, fans gonna ... er, fan? Fan ... the fire?
 Nevermind, confusing myself here.


----------



## TPSRA

Has anyone tried to open mojo?
 Is it possible to upgrade the 3.5 socked to better material, or even connect the battery circuit to external supply?


----------



## audionewbi

phonomat said:


> I think you're both making the same point, really: It is the very ratio of impressions and misc. other stuff that makes it feel like you're looking for a needle in a haystack when you're trying to coerce some impressions from this thread.
> 
> Anyway, updating page 1 is certainly a great idea. Gotta keep this monster in line!


 
 If members are kind enough to use a phras that makes searching for comments easier it would be a lot easier.


----------



## OK-Guy

tpsra said:


> Has anyone tried to open mojo?
> Is it possible to upgrade the 3.5 socked to better material, or even connect the battery circuit to external supply?


 
  
 how'd you know the 3.5 socket needs better materials if you can't open it ?... I'm intrigued.


----------



## purk

x relic x said:


> I'm really curious why Rob says the analogue section in Mojo is basically the same as Hugo, yet a few have said Hugo has better driving power. Wish I had the HD800 and Hugo in hand to compare.


 
 No worries here.  The Mojo is doing a really good job driving the HD800.


----------



## all999

Guys, need an advice here. Since my Mojo should be here next week, I'm wondering how to connect my Fiio X5II with it. What cable do I need? 



From left - Fiio L12, Teac HA-P90SD incl. adapter, Fiio X5II incl. adapter.


----------



## TPSRA

ok-guy said:


> how'd you know the 3.5 socket needs better materials if you can't open it ?... I'm intrigued.


 
 Well.... cause Hugo's RCA sockets kind of suck, some guys upgrades all the sockets including 6.3/3.5 and coxial...
 Just curious


----------



## fumoffuXx

headwhacker said:


> All audio products have a high mark up in SG. That is when membership discounts gets handy. I paid for mojo with a discount. but still a bit higher than SRP.


 
 *ahem* wasnt that high before it switched hands lulz


----------



## OK-Guy

tpsra said:


> Well.... cause Hugo's RCA sockets kind of suck, some guys upgrades all the sockets including 6.3/3.5 and coxial...
> Just curious


 
  
 just because someone says they've 'upgraded' something via some miraculous mod they've discovered doesn't automatically mean it's better.
  
 Chord tend to use quality materials in ALL their products so any modification is pretty redundant & worthless imho... lots of people peddling their snake-oil wares on Head-Fi and please remember, doing modifications on Chord products completely invalidates the manufacturers warranty, a point well worth remembering when you've invested your hard earned cash.


----------



## Uncle E1

all999 said:


> Guys, need an advice here. Since my Mojo should be here next week, I'm wondering how to connect my Fiio X5II with it. What cable do I need?
> 
> 
> 
> From left - Fiio L12, Teac HA-P90SD incl. adapter, Fiio X5II incl. adapter.


 
  
 from x5ii only via coax
   
 Quote:


fumoffuxx said:


> *ahem* wasnt that high before it switched hands lulz


 
  
 did you mean when they switch distributor last year from skm to eng siang?


----------



## all999

uncle e1 said:


> from x5ii only via coax




Ok, so what kind of plug should be on the Mojo side.


----------



## imattersuk

rowethren said:


> Hello all, I received my Mojo last night And when connected to my phone in my house on Wifi it sounds great a fair bit cleaner than my old HA-2 more musical just nicer in general.
> 
> However, using it with my phone during the commute it is almost intolerable due to the levels of interference which is almost as loud as the music. I tried unplugging the cable to see if that helped and it did a bit but it was still loud. Not really that happy considering my HA-2 had no problems at all with this...
> 
> ...


 
 A very good point and one I find to be absolutely true, however I never took my HA-2 out of the house so Mojo for me is a good upgrade but it's not really a portable device in my opinion, just because it's small doesn't make it truly portable, other issues those who want to use it out and about should consider are;
  
 Shape does not work well attached to a phone and it does not come with any straps etc.
 Case will mark easily as it's painted matt black
 Battery life not as good as HA-2
 No cables supplied and hard to find decent short USB OTG cables and if you have iPhone you have to use the lightning CCK making it bulky and costing an extra £25


----------



## musicday

I don't think any mods is needed for the Mojo.The build quality and the sound is simply stellar, but again if you open your unit you lose your warranty and that's not worth it if you ask me.


----------



## audionewbi

I look forward to the leather case and USB attachment. In terms of voicing I have found my right synergy and it works perfectly for me. I can't say I have perfect synergy with all my IEM but with the one that mattered the most I do. 

 I really do not have any particular wishes either.


----------



## TPSRA

ok-guy said:


> just because someone says they've 'upgraded' something via some miraculous mod they've discovered doesn't automatically mean it's better.
> 
> Chord tend to use quality materials in ALL their products so any modification is pretty redundant & worthless imho... lots of people peddling their snake-oil wares on Head-Fi and please remember, doing modifications on Chord products completely invalidates the manufacturers warranty, a point well worth remembering when you've invested your hard earned cash.


 
 Gotcha.
  
 By the way, Hugo modded with DHlab RCA and external super capacitor does have major improvement.


----------



## Bengkia369

JH Angie single ended is awesome driven by Mojo, it's magic.
Angie running balanced on my AK240 is nice but lack of the magic.


----------



## beemarman

rowethren said:


> Hello all, I received my Mojo last night And when connected to my phone in my house on Wifi it sounds great a fair bit cleaner than my old HA-2 more musical just nicer in general.
> 
> However, using it with my phone during the commute it is almost intolerable due to the levels of interference which is almost as loud as the music. I tried unplugging the cable to see if that helped and it did a bit but it was still loud. Not really that happy considering my HA-2 had no problems at all with this...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Unfortunately there is no way to fix the interference problem except for using flight mode. I get the same, and, yes it's annoying but it's not so bad when the music is playing.


----------



## x RELIC x

all999 said:


> Ok, so what kind of plug should be on the Mojo side.




This is the type of 3.5mm 2 pole mono coaxial (Mojo side) to RCA adapter I used to connect the Mojo coaxial input.

Pic from the review.




Or, you can pick up something like this (choose your end).

http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html


----------



## Rowethren

beemarman said:


> Unfortunately there is no way to fix the interference problem except for using flight mode. I get the same, and, yes it's annoying but it's not so bad when the music is playing.




I guess the thing I find frustrating is that the Ha-2 didn't have any problems with it. If Oppo can shield their device properly why can't Chord? 

Whilst I agree that most of the time when music is playing you can't hear it that much when I go through a tunnel on the train and it drops signal it becomes as loud as the music which is actually uncomfortable for my ears.


----------



## iichigoz

This thing is sooooo amazing. Sounds like the Hugo to me but a tad warmer and it's really small...


----------



## beemarman

rowethren said:


> I guess the thing I find frustrating is that the Ha-2 didn't have any problems with it. If Oppo can shield their device properly why can't Chord?
> 
> Whilst I agree that most of the time when music is playing you can't hear it that much when I go through a tunnel on the train and it drops signal it becomes as loud as the music which is actually uncomfortable for my ears.


 
 Are you streaming music when using the mojo? I find mine is a lot quicker when using Tidal in offline mode instead of streaming.


----------



## Rowethren

beemarman said:


> Are you streaming music when using the mojo? I find mine is a lot quicker when using Tidal in offline mode instead of streaming.




I was using Spotify in offline mode and wasn't using the internet at all.


----------



## iichigoz

Anyone knows where to get really short toslink cables? Wanting to connect the QP1r to the mojo...


----------



## beemarman

iichigoz said:


> Anyone knows where to get really short toslink cables? Wanting to connect the QP1r to the mojo...


 
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349
  
  
 Here.


----------



## TokenGesture

I had interference issues with the HA2 as well. Ended up buying an iPod for streaming purposes.


----------



## x RELIC x

I don't like using my phone for the exact reason of EMI interference and call interruptions and storage space but I understand why others do. Have you guys considered trying something like 3M EMI shielding tape? For the record I have no idea how effective it would be.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Electronics_NA/Electronics/Products/Electronics_Product_Catalog/~/3M-Embossed-Aluminum-Foil-Shielding-Tape-1267?N=8704974+3294002001&rt=rud


----------



## Rowethren

x relic x said:


> I don't like using my phone for the exact reason of EMI interference and call interruptions and storage space but I understand why others do. Have you guys considered trying something like 3M EMI shielding tape? For the record I have no idea how effective it would be.
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Electronics_NA/Electronics/Products/Electronics_Product_Catalog/~/3M-Embossed-Aluminum-Foil-Shielding-Tape-1267?N=8704974+3294002001&rt=rud




I did think about doing that but as you said I am not sure how effective it would be. Anyone from Chord have any recommendations regarding reducing EMI other than airplane mode?


----------



## TokenGesture

rowethren said:


> I did think about doing that but as you said I am not sure how effective it would be. Anyone from Chord have any recommendations regarding reducing EMI other than airplane mode?


 

 +1
  
  bricking the phone really isn't a viable solution to this issue


----------



## psikey

yubacore said:


> Psikey, thanks for the impressions. I like that you tell a little bit about where you're coming from, what other gear you have, and we even get a little peek at the genres you've been playing. Great! What improvements did you hear over the HA-2? You've said "no hiss" and alive/rich/full. How do you feel the level of detail compares? When you listen to Louis Armstrong, do you hear that kind of breathing and airiness that makes you feel like the trumpet is in your room and not in some digital file, better with the mojo?


 
  
 I avoid trying to be descriptive as my only experience of high end is the SE846 as previously just used lower end Shure, Klipsch and some Audio-Technica ATH-M50X headphones. I found the HA-2 great apart from the background hiss but I didn't get the "smile on my face" so much better than I did with the Mojo. Its a yes to all the description you posted fro the Louis Armstrong track. I listen to just about anything really other than Rap/Country/Heavy Rock but don't have much in DSD
  
 My last stuff I posted in the other forum for anyone interested.
  
 Some pics
  
 Everything you get in the box





 My Sony OTG cable that has worked great (plus longer USB)








  
 And finally, managed to reuse a great sized Razer Orochi Mouse Case ideal for the OTG and small USB cable with Mojo with it also having the central divider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  
 Also tried the JRiver software on my XPS13 and works great with the Mojo without trying to get Foobar2000 configured correctly (though does cost) and now sounds as good as from the Note 4. With DSD Bitstreaming setting to None the Mojo indicated colour frequency and with it set to Bitsreaming: Yes (DSD) in shows white as with the Note 4 playback for DSD. Sounds massively better with its set to DSD Bitstreaming.
  
 JRiver playing a DSD Bitstream to the Mojo indicating white correctly




  
  
 PS, the Samsung S6 really takes stunning photos!!


----------



## obsidyen

So when will the Apple adapter be released?..


----------



## psikey

rowethren said:


> I guess the thing I find frustrating is that the Ha-2 didn't have any problems with it. If Oppo can shield their device properly why can't Chord?
> 
> Whilst I agree that most of the time when music is playing you can't hear it that much when I go through a tunnel on the train and it drops signal it becomes as loud as the music which is actually uncomfortable for my ears.


 

  What do you mean by interference? Some noise or small pauses in the music playback ?  I have no issues playing Spotify with offline music on my Note 4 other than the Mojo shows the power ball as Blue (192kHz) when Spotify tracks are supposedly 44kHz ??
  
 Maybe android 5.1 plays 192kHZ out to USB DAC unlike UAPP which does frequency to match the track ?


----------



## Rowethren

psikey said:


> What do you mean by interference? Some noise or small pauses in the music playback ?




It is the typical jittering sound you get through audio equipment when a phone is near it like DU DDUDDD DU DDUDDD DUDUDDUUD DUDUDDUUD DUDUDDUUD


----------



## sonickarma

rowethren said:


> It is the typical jittering sound you get through audio equipment when a phone is near it like DU DDUDDD DU DDUDDD DUDUDDUUD DUDUDDUUD DUDUDDUUD




 magnetic rf interference for non shielded devices , e.g. mobile phone and wifi interference 

I pressume?


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> I don't like using my phone for the exact reason of EMI interference and call interruptions and storage space but I understand why others do. Have you guys considered trying something like 3M EMI shielding tape? For the record I have no idea how effective it would be.
> Thank you Relic for your suggestion however the solid aluminium case serves the mojo quite well in that regard. The problem lies in the cables that we attatch both input and output and the variations thereof. These act as Arials feeding directly into Mojo. A phones level RFI in close proximity to mojo is very severe and therefor this issue is not easily solved without compromising Mojos performance this is because when a phone looses signal it ramps up the transmitt levels dramatically and these can be on any number of frequencies. Some cables are adequately screened and with those there is unlikely to be a problem, but with unscreened types there may be. That is why we recomend that for critical listening and in environments where a signal is likely to be lost that you switch to airplane mode.
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Electronics_NA/Electronics/Products/Electronics_Product_Catalog/~/3M-Embossed-Aluminum-Foil-Shielding-Tape-1267?N=8704974+3294002001&rt=rud


----------



## mscott58

all999 said:


> Ok, so what kind of plug should be on the Mojo side.




3.5mm mono plugs on both ends, 75 Ohm coax cable between. Moon sells one. Cheers


----------



## psikey

rowethren said:


> It is the typical jittering sound you get through audio equipment when a phone is near it like DU DDUDDD DU DDUDDD DUDUDDUUD DUDUDDUUD DUDUDDUUD


 
  
 I get none, sounds perfect just as it does out of JRiver on the laptop.  Never had any with the HA-2 or Dragonfly v1.2 either.
  
 The SE846's are very revealing so I'm sure I'd notice if there was any. What phone/IEMS's you using ? (don't get any with Samsung S6 either).
  
 If I plug my SE846's directly into a PC/laptop headphone out I can usually hear what your describing, sounds like echo pulses in a pattern sometimes. Surprisingly I get none on the XPS13 headphone out either but did with an MSI gaming laptop and on work desktop PC.
  
 Just been listening to various stuff at work for last 4hrs with everything from Jazz/Vocal/Classical/Pop/Rock and all sounds awesome with no fatigue at all (though the SE846 with Westone silicon grey Star tips are awesome comfy fit for me with excellent seal).


----------



## Ike1985

Interference seems troublesome, I wonder if some phones would be better than others? What about the aluminum block-it pocket things?


----------



## sonickarma

ike1985 said:


> Interference seems troublesome, I wonder if some phones would be better than others? What about the aluminum block-it pocket things?


 
 Maybe the case to be released can have magnetic shielding ?


----------



## Rowethren

psikey said:


> I get none, sounds perfect just as it does out of JRiver on the laptop.  Never had any with the HA-2 or Dragonfly v1.2 either.
> 
> The SE846's are very revealing so I'm sure I'd notice if there was any. What phone/IEMS's you using ? (don't get any with Samsung S6 either).
> 
> ...




I am using a Oneplus One with some Westone W60, using the star tips as well (red) they are the most comfortable tips I have used by far! I guess maybe the specific point the mojo is pressed against my phone could make a difference. I will test when I get home.


----------



## mscott58

Any chance the interference is impacted by the type of cable being used? 
  
 I'll test it when I get mine, but I could see an improperly shield cable causing issues.
  
 Guess the best way to test this is to see if there's interference even when using Toslink. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Mython

mscott58 said:


> Any chance the interference is impacted by the type of cable being used?


 
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/855#post_12002937
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/900#post_12003188


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/855#post_12002937
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/900#post_12003188


 
 Thanks for the links, but those posts don't answer the question of whether the cable type can have an impact (good or bad) or not. Worth testing in my book.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Hachiko270296

This thing confuses me. How can it drive the HD650/HD800 when it puts in under 100mw into 300ohm?


----------



## doraymon

Quick first audition of the Mojo today.
 I don't want to post any impressions on the sonic performance but can confirm that although much smaller than the Hugo, this is not going into my pocket together with my iPhone.
  
 Too bad because, as an enthusiastic Hugo owner, I'm pretty confident this will deliver similar "Chord pleasure".


----------



## imattersuk

mscott58 said:


> Any chance the interference is impacted by the type of cable being used?
> 
> I'll test it when I get mine, but I could see an improperly shield cable causing issues.
> 
> ...


 
 How can you test a Toslink cable with a phone ?


----------



## Rowethren

sonickarma said:


> magnetic rf interference for non shielded devices , e.g. mobile phone and wifi interference
> 
> I pressume?




Yeah basically, really is a horrible sound!


----------



## mscott58

imattersuk said:


> How can you test a Toslink cable with a phone ?


 
 I was thinking about having the Mojo hooked up to something with a Toslink output (like an AK) and then see if a phone near the Mojo had an impact. That way you could see if it was the Mojo itself or the cable. 
  
 You are correct that it would be hard to find a smartphone with an optical output. That might be a bit of a unicorn?

 Cheers


----------



## OK-Guy

time for a real stupid idea... how about forgoing the need to text/call someone at every opportunity and put your phone into Airplane-Mode... there really is nothing better than sitting back & enjoying the music without a care in the world.


----------



## imattersuk

ok-guy said:


> time for a real stupid idea... how about forgoing the need to text/call someone at every opportunity and put your phone into Airplane-Mode... there really is nothing better than sitting back & enjoying the music without a care in the world.


 
 Because people don't want to miss an important call or message


----------



## Rowethren

ok-guy said:


> time for a real stupid idea... how about forgoing the need to text/call someone at every opportunity and put your phone into Airplane-Mode... there really is nothing better than sitting back & enjoying the music without a care in the world.




I am sorry but that is like back in the day when an Iphones areal stopped working properly if you held them a certain way and Apple replied people were holding them wrong. If it is designed to work with phones it should work with them without having to basically disable our phones first! Also I like browsing the Internet on the train which I can't do with the mojo!


----------



## OK-Guy

Airplane-Mode really is the friend of perpetual texters... even fingers need a break sometimes.


----------



## imattersuk

ok-guy said:


> Airplane-Mode really is the friend of perpetual texters... even fingers need a break sometimes.


 
 You are missing the point massively, don't assume everyone is obsessed with texting, a phone is a communication device, if someone needs to communicate with you urgently they can't if you're in airplane mode.
  
 Mojo should not be marketed as being an ideal partner for a mobile, that then begs the question is it really value for money if you need a decent DAP + Mojo, all of a sudden £399 becomes £600-800
  
 I think the marketing has been ill thought out, mobile interference, no cables supplied, no apple certification.
  
 Still sounds great hooked up to a computer or DAP but Chord are making some slightly misleading claims.
  
 For me £399 hooked up to a Macbook Pro is fair value but mobile users probably feel different.


----------



## gavinfabl

I am using my iPhone 6S Plus for Twitter etc while listening to music or web browsing etc and haven't experienced any feedback. I have the Apple leather case fitted. I also use the Apple lightning cable etc but don't stack the devices. I have them side by side.


----------



## OK-Guy

guess you completely missed the subliminal Health & Safety message that I was conveying regarding 'carpal-tunnel' and constant phone usage.
  
 ps... don't think there's anything in world that comes close to Mojo at its price-point, I'll pass your thoughts onto marketing but in the meantime I would suggest using Airplane-Mode if you want to 'fully' enjoy your music... see it as a short-term fix, hth.


----------



## DanBa

As smartphone can create a lot of EMI/RFI noises, I never place a smartphone next to or stack a smartphone on a DAC/amp.

Moving the DAC/amp away from the noisy smartphone, by using a not short cable, is one of the advantages of the separate element setup.


----------



## imattersuk

danba said:


> As smartphone can create a lot of EMI/RFI noises, I never place a smartphone next to or stack a smartphone on a DAC/amp.
> 
> Moving the DAC/amp away from the noisy smartphone, by using a not short cable, is one of the advantages of the separate element setup.


 
 I am using a 0.5M cable if I use it with the phone so quite a way away.

 HA-2 supplied cable is no longer than my finger and get no interference.
  
 Mojo +0.5M cable = interference
 HA-2 + very short cable = no interference
  
 I'm not Mojo bashing just being honest reporting my findings.


----------



## subguy812

I placed an order with SightandSound Gallery for my Mojo.  I just got off the phone with them and they were so pleasant to deal with and very helpful. I know he has 2 shipments on the way and is fulfilling orders and has plans for shipping the same day he receives them.


----------



## OK-Guy

imattersuk said:


> I'm not Mojo bashing just being honest reporting my findings.


 

  never took it that you were product-bashing, I was trying to offer a solution... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 do you reckon that stating that Mojo has H&S benefits when using your phone in Airplane-Mode has any millage marketing wise?


----------



## Rowethren

ok-guy said:


> never took it that you were product-bashing, I was trying to offer a solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 no


----------



## h1f1add1cted

x relic x said:


> This is the type of 3.5mm 2 pole mono coaxial (Mojo side) to RCA adapter I used to connect the Mojo coaxial input.
> 
> Pic from the review.
> 
> ...


 

 Here is my (hopefully working) way (currently in use with iFi micro iDSD which uses full RCA coax input, for MoJo I bought a little RCA to 3,5mm TS mono adapter):
  

  
 on top a 3,5mm TRS to RCA coax cable (custom made coax cable from OE)
 in the middle the 3,5mm TS to RCA coax cable (coax cable from iBasso DX50/DX90)
 on bottom a small RCA to 3,5mm TS adapter best on both cables for the MoJo coax connection (found this adapter on Amazon for 2$)
  

  

  
  
 The iBasso DX50 and DX90 works well with the 3,5mm TRS plug from my custom coax cable too, not only the 3,5mm TS mono plug works with DX50/DX90, but for MoJo (as far I read in the thread it needs to be a 3,5mm TS mono plug, I will try on weekend when I get the MoJo).


----------



## OK-Guy

rowethren said:


> no


 

 bummer... thought I was onto a new marketing string...


----------



## uzi2

imattersuk said:


> I am using a 0.5M cable if I use it with the phone so quite a way away.
> 
> HA-2 supplied cable is no longer than my finger and get no interference.
> 
> ...


 

 Using a long unshielded cable will only increase your chances of picking up interference.
 The Mojo itself is shielded. If you could use the same cable as you are using with HA-2 with Mojo, I'm sure it would = no interference.


----------



## McCol

imattersuk said:


> I am using a 0.5M cable if I use it with the phone so quite a way away.
> 
> HA-2 supplied cable is no longer than my finger and get no interference.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wonder if phone model makes a difference.  I've been using a LG G4 with the HA-2 and get some interference.


----------



## imattersuk

I use HA-2 with LG G4 with zero interference with the supplied short cable. Will try the longer cable and report.


----------



## McCol

imattersuk said:


> I use HA-2 with LG G4 with zero interference with the supplied short cable. Will try the longer cable and report.


 
  
 Strange as my interference is using the short cable. It's not constant and doesn't really bother as only lasts for a few seconds.


----------



## Rowethren

uzi2 said:


> Using a long unshielded cable will only increase your chances of picking up interference.
> The Mojo itself is shielded. If you could use the same cable as you are using with HA-2 with Mojo, I'm sure it would = no interference.


 
 Nope because I AM using the HA-2 cable with my Mojo...


----------



## Duncan

Oh my...

I know this thread has been immensely popular but I discussed the RF / EMI a week ago, so I suggest updating this on the first post...

Interference is only noticeable when your cell is on 2G, and only if your IEM cable is within 3-6 inches of the phone (that seems to be where the interference comes from, the headphone jack)...

3G/4G/LTE etc do not have any effect that I can tell...

Not perfect I know, but at least this helps stop the naysayers saying they cannot hear it, yet others complaining.


----------



## LFC_SL

h1f1add1cted said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am wary of the adaptor type without strain relief. Lapse of concentration, gets snapped off


----------



## OK-Guy

another H&S tip as this obviously causes interference between Witches and their Mojo at this time of year... I'll get my coat...


----------



## mscott58

New adapter awaiting my Mojo so I can try it with the Uptone Regen!


----------



## x RELIC x

Guys, I fixed John's reply regarding the EMI/cable issue reply so it's easier to read (not embedded in my quote).

See below:



mojo ideas said:


> Thank you Relic for your suggestion however the solid aluminium case serves the mojo quite well in that regard. The problem lies in the cables that we attatch both input and output and the variations thereof. These act as Arials feeding directly into Mojo. A phones level RFI in close proximity to mojo is very severe and therefor this issue is not easily solved without compromising Mojos performance this is because when a phone looses signal it ramps up the transmitt levels dramatically and these can be on any number of frequencies. Some cables are adequately screened and with those there is unlikely to be a problem, but with unscreened types there may be. That is why we recomend that for critical listening and in environments where a signal is likely to be lost that you switch to airplane mode.


----------



## Atjt

emrelights1973 said:


> ordered on saturday evening and dispatched today thanks to custom-cables.uk...... now i have to wait...   now i have to find a good way to hook up with my zx2 EU....
> 
> i will use it with mdr1a and shure 535...
> 
> ...




Hi
I have the Hugo and mojo and use the se535. I commented in a previous post that I thought the Hugo and mojo were a tad bright using my se 535, after about 45 mins I was getting fatigue with them..set up is iPhone 6 into Hugo and mojo using USB.......how ever after reading all the comments and reviews I seemed to be the only one who hearing brightness so I thought it must be the se535. So yesterday I demo the se846.... Which I then had to buy as the brightness immediately disappeared...in fact the se846 sounded so good compared to se535 I couldn't believe I have put put with the the mids and highs on 535 for so long..........it's not to say the 535 are bad just when listening with the Hugo and mojo they both expose the 535 price point and the mids and highs sound bright.......I am now complete the se846 are stunning the mojo paired with these is stunning I really can not hear any difference now between the Hugo and mojo with the 846 if anything the mojo is very slightly warmer which I love .........stunning.....amazed I have run out of superlatives......one happy punter....all I need now is an optical portable source that runs tidal music or qobuz with offline mode and optical


----------



## derGabe

ok-guy said:


> another H&S tip as this obviously causes interference between Witches and their Mojo at this time of year... I'll get my coat... :wink_face:



Are you in any way or Form affiliated with Chord? If yes, i would recommend stop beeing a troll because to be quiet honest, your reactions to the "inteference Problem" are making Chord as a Company look really goofy.


----------



## x RELIC x

atjt said:


> Hi
> I have the Hugo and mojo and use the se535. I commented in a previous post that I thought the Hugo and mojo were a tad bright using my se 535, after about 45 mins I was getting fatigue with them..set up is iPhone 6 into Hugo and mojo using USB.......how ever after reading all the comments and reviews I seemed to be the only one who hearing brightness so I thought it must be the se535. So yesterday I demo the se846.... Which I then had to buy as the brightness immediately disappeared...in fact the se846 sounded so good compared to se535 I couldn't believe I have put put with the the mids and highs on 535 for so long..........it's not to say the 535 are bad just when listening with the Hugo and mojo they both expose the 535 price point and the mids and highs sound bright.......I am now complete the se846 are stunning the mojo paired with these is stunning I really can not hear any difference now between the Hugo and mojo with the 846 if anything the mojo is very slightly warmer which I love .........stunning.....amazed I have run out of superlatives......one happy punter....all I need now is an optical portable source that runs tidal music or qobuz with offline mode and optical




This. I find the Mojo magnifies your headphones / IEMs signature, at least with a few that I tested.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Anyone got their Mojo shipped from Moon-Audio for the 10/22 batch?


----------



## jlbrach

I am wondering the same thing,have any of the Mojo's indicating being received today been shipped out?


----------



## sonickarma

Glad I didn't sell my silver RWAK100 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 Would like a better fitting cable thou than my sysconcept one I used for my Hugo


----------



## musicday

So more and more people are reporting that Mojo sounds better after at least 50 hours.
Mojo is one of the few products that i liked from the very first time i heard it.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicday said:


> So more and more people are reporting that Mojo sounds better after at least 50 hours.
> Mojo is one of the few products that i liked from the very first time i heard it.




According to John the electronics don't burn in. I agree with you, sounded pretty much the same from hour zero to hour 100.


----------



## mscott58

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Anyone got their Mojo shipped from Moon-Audio for the 10/22 batch?


 
 Nope, not yet.


----------



## all999

Guys, which would be better as a source for Mojo, X5II via coax or AK100 via optical?


----------



## Torq

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Anyone got their Mojo shipped from Moon-Audio for the 10/22 batch?


 
  
  


jlbrach said:


> I am wondering the same thing,have any of the Mojo's indicating being received today been shipped out?


 
  
 Wondering the same thing myself.
  
 I've not seen any shipping notification yet, which may or may not mean anything.
  
 I'm anxious to have the Mojo in my hands, but this is also my first order with Moon-Audio.  I'm looking at several other purchases in the next couple of weeks for some other items that are almost certainly going to be pre-order/longer wait items (e.g. LCD-4s etc.) and how this order goes will go a long way to determining where I place those follow-up orders.  Along with what I look at when it comes to the next round of investigation into whether I want to change cabling and so on.
  
 In the past I've stuck to Amazon, direct manufacturer orders (e.g. Schiit), companies like HeadRoom or have avoided pre-orders/back-orders all together.


----------



## jlbrach

i just got delivery notice for all those wondering


----------



## No KNOTsense

sonickarma said:


> Glad I didn't sell my silver RWAK100 now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Where did you buy those straps?


----------



## Torq

jlbrach said:


> i just got delivery notice for all those wondering


 
  
 Delivery, or shipping?


----------



## x RELIC x

all999 said:


> Guys, which would be better as a source for Mojo, X5II via coax or AK100 via optical?




If you want a much broader sampling rate then coaxial. SQ should be the same.

"
1) Micro USB input - Capable of 44kHz to 768kHz PCM and DSD64, DSD128 and DSD256 in DoP format.
Driverless on Mac, Android and Linux OS. However Windows Vista, 7, 8, and 10 will require a driver which can be found on Chord’s Mojo webpage.

2) Coaxial S/PDIF 3.5mm two pole mono input - Capable of playing 44.1kHz to 384kHz PCM (768kHz special operation) and DSD64, DSD128 in DoP format.

3) Standard S/PDIF optical TOSlink input - Capable of playing 44.1kHz to 192kHz PCM and DSD64 in DoP format.

"


----------



## No KNOTsense

jlbrach said:


> i just got delivery notice for all those wondering


 

 From Moon Audio?


----------



## sonickarma

no knotsense said:


> Where did you buy those straps?


 
 PM Sent


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> This. I find the Mojo magnifies your headphones / IEMs signature, at least with a few that I tested.


 
Hi Ajit I'm John from Chord when we were developing I found that the normal musi player app that comes with the I phone 6 does not have a flat response it is boosted in the mid bass and also mid HF rather like tone controls used to be set for smaller less expensive HI Fi you can check this out by using


----------



## all999

x relic x said:


> If you want a much broader sampling rate then coaxial. SQ should be the same.


 
  
 Considering SQ only, thanks!


----------



## Mojo ideas

mojo ideas said:


> Hi Ajit I'm John from Chord when we were developing I found that the normal musi player app that comes with the I phone 6 does not have a flat response it is boosted in the mid bass and also mid HF rather like tone controls used to be set for smaller less expensive HI Fi you can check this out by using


Sorry Onkyo player and setting a flat frequency response in the graphic equaliser try it with the same piece of music you will find quite a variation.


----------



## x RELIC x

Mojo ideas, what is the 768 kHz special operation with the coaxial input on Mojo? It's listed in your Mojo manual.


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> Glad I didn't sell my silver RWAK100 now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 How does the AK100 work with the Mojo? Good pairing? Seems like the sizes were made for each other. Cheers


----------



## Atjt

mojo ideas said:


> Hi Ajit I'm John from Chord when we were developing I found that the normal musi player app that comes with the I phone 6 does not have a flat response it is boosted in the mid bass and also mid HF rather like tone controls used to be set for smaller less expensive HI Fi you can check this out by using




Hi john, great to hear from you your comment did not complete using.....?

I am using tidal, qobuz and onyko HD app on the iPhone


----------



## x RELIC x

atjt said:


> Hi john, great to hear from you your comment did not complete using.....?
> 
> I am using tidal, qobuz and onyko HD app on the iPhone




He continued here...



mojo ideas said:


> Sorry Onkyo player and setting a flat frequency response in the graphic equaliser try it with the same piece of music you will find quite a variation.


----------



## spook76

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Anyone got their Mojo shipped from Moon-Audio for the 10/22 batch?




Yes, I just received a FedEx notification that my Mojo from Moon Audio will arrive by 10:30am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> According to John the electronics don't burn in. I agree with you, sounded pretty much the same from hour zero to hour 100.


 
I think I actually said that some times it's the ear brain combination that has to relearn ....this can be seen as burning in of the person rather than the equipment ,


----------



## sonickarma

mscott58 said:


> How does the AK100 work with the Mojo? Good pairing? Seems like the sizes were made for each other. Cheers


 

 So far excellent pairing - and nice stack size fit
  
 Thinking about putting Aclear Porta Balanced Drive Headphone Conditioner NXT-2AK in the mix too, when I get time, similar size also.
  
 Also will see if any differences using RWAK120Titan and AK380 with optical outs as I have all 3 AK models curently


----------



## all999

sonickarma said:


> So far excellent pairing - and nice stack size fit
> 
> Thinking about putting Aclear Porta Balanced Drive Headphone Conditioner NXT-2AK in the mix too, when I get time, similar size also.
> 
> Also will see if any differences using RWAK120Titan and AK380 with optical outs as I have all 3 AK models curently


 
  
 Is AK100 works flawless, any issues browsing and playing music? I'm wondering to replace my X5II for AK100 just for my Mojo. Also, where do I get short optic cable in EU for this stack?


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> So far excellent pairing - and nice stack size fit
> 
> Thinking about putting Aclear Porta Balanced Drive Headphone Conditioner NXT-2AK in the mix too, when I get time, similar size also.
> 
> Also will see if any differences using RWAK120Titan and AK380 with optical outs as I have all 3 AK models curently


 
 That would be great to hear about any differences across the three AK units. Thanks!


----------



## jlbrach

i got the shipping info from moon for those wondering....shipping out today and i should have it tomorrow


----------



## jamato8

musicday said:


> So more and more people are reporting that Mojo sounds better after at least 50 hours.
> Mojo is one of the few products that i liked from the very first time i heard it.


 

 I have heard changes on the Mojo as time drifted by. I have heard more detail, less detail, a more open sound, less open sound and this while comparing to other known source to make sure it wasn't my brain/ears. Things form, even traces undergo changes and what is presumed to be under the ability of our ears to hear, are often perceived as is changes in a high SNR, many think after 120 isn't something that will matter, regarding sound.


----------



## Dash

I'm guessing no shipping notice from moon audio means second batch. I ordered release day at 1156.


----------



## imattersuk

duncan said:


> Oh my...
> 
> I know this thread has been immensely popular but I discussed the RF / EMI a week ago, so I suggest updating this on the first post...
> 
> ...


 
 Nothing to do with IEM's i'm using PM-3's


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

dash said:


> I'm guessing no shipping notice from moon audio means second batch. I ordered release day at 1156.


 
 Did you choose 'Free Shipping'? My order was release day - 12:09:22 PM EDT. I choose 'Free Shipping'.
 I haven't got any notice yet.
  


jlbrach said:


> i got the shipping info from moon for those wondering....shipping out today and i should have it tomorrow


 
 Shipping notice was from moon or FedEx?


----------



## audionewbi

Waiting is the hardest part. What I miss from Hugo is the battery indicator, for the first time in a long time my device run out of battery.

Mojo is so engaging, i should be getting my unit soon, i am still using my cousins mojo.


----------



## sheldaze

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Anyone got their Mojo shipped from Moon-Audio for the 10/22 batch?


 
  
  


jlbrach said:


> I am wondering the same thing,have any of the Mojo's indicating being received today been shipped out?


 
  
  


mathi8vadhanan said:


> Did you choose 'Free Shipping'? My order was release day - 12:09:22 PM EDT. I choose 'Free Shipping'.
> I haven't got any notice yet.
> Shipping notice was from moon or FedEx?


 

 Same boat - chose free shipping. Ordered shortly after you. No bueno... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 EDIT: Nevermind...shipping! Yay!


----------



## x RELIC x

audionewbi said:


> Waiting is the hardest part. What I miss from Hugo is the battery indicator, for the first time in a long time my device run out of battery.
> 
> Mojo is so engaging, i should be getting my unit soon, i am still using my cousins mojo.




The Mojo battery indicator isn't working for you? It should start as blue and move through green, yellow, red, and blinking red when low. Granted, the LED is tiny.


----------



## psikey

More stuff from me but I like to play.
  
 The Note 4 is truly an excellent smartphone. I have the Note Multimedia Dock which you can use to power the Note 4 but also has 3 extra USB ports.
  
 So what if I could connect the Mojo to that while having the Note 4 charging, the Mojo charging and with a larger USB drive attached (in this case a 256GB USB stick).
  
 Well you do have to ensure the Mojo is powered on and no USB stick in the dock before connecting the Note 4 and loading the UAPP app but then insert the external drive and I can play tracks from it as the pictures below show. So, the Multimedia Dock can actually act as an OTG connection to the Mojo.
  





  
 Browsing the USB stick in UAPP app




  
 DSD file playing (Mojo goes white)




  
 192kHz flac file (Mojo turns Blue)




  
 Sounds excellent just like straight out of the Note 4 via standard OTG cable. I've also had a 2TB USB pocket drive connected too


----------



## audionewbi

x relic x said:


> The Mojo battery indicator isn't working for you? It should start as blue and move through green, yellow, red, and blinking red when low. Granted, the LED is tiny.


it is but in contrast to the brightly lit volume button it is so out of sight that I foget to check it.


----------



## mscott58

sheldaze said:


> Same boat - chose free shipping. Ordered shortly after you. No bueno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Just got my shipping notice from Moon as well. Woo-hoo!


----------



## OK-Guy

dergabe said:


> Are you in any way or Form affiliated with Chord? If yes, i would recommend stop beeing a troll because to be quiet honest, your reactions to the "inteference Problem" are making Chord as a Company look really goofy.


 
  
 yes I am proudly affiliated to Chord but don't actually work for them, I also assist the Team in other areas. Without coming across as vainglorious I have assisted many Head-Fi'ers with their products (technical & CS help etc.) and generally try to keep Head-Fi'ers & Chord customers updated on products/events/tours, this is all supported by an incredible Team led by Matt at The Pumphouse.
  
 unfortunately I'm afflicted with a ironically-changed humour that sometimes affects my postings, but lets try not to worry about my problems and get back on topic with all things Mojo...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

sheldaze said:


> Same boat - chose free shipping. Ordered shortly after you. No bueno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got mine too (from FedEx).


----------



## mscott58

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I got mine too (from FedEx).


 
 Do your FedEx pages show an estimated delivery date? Mine on FedEx.com only says "Pending", which I've never seen before. Cheers


----------



## sheldaze

ok-guy said:


> yes I am proudly affiliated to Chord but don't actually work for them, I also assist the Team in other areas. Without coming across as vainglorious I have assisted many Head-Fi'ers with their products (technical & CS help etc.) and generally try to keep Head-Fi'ers & Chord customers updated on products/events/tours, this is all supported by an incredible Team led by Matt at The Pumphouse.
> 
> unfortunately I'm afflicted with a ironically-changed humour that sometimes affects my postings, but lets try not to worry about my problems and get back on topic with all things Mojo...


 

 I tried reading Peppa Pig to my 2-year-old nephew the other day. It sounded so strange to me, hearing my Yank accent, while reading Peppa Pig. I eventually got into the swing of it, at which point my nephew became more enthusiastic too, continuing to point to more captions and asking me to read him more!
  
 I guess I'm just saying that sometimes things are lost in translation, particularly when reading something online, or (worse) coming across the Pond. Keep up the good work! Keep assisting with the great products (or supporting the employees and consumers). All good things will come in the end, as we each eventually get lost in our own world of music


----------



## OK-Guy

'pending' means that the parcel is awaiting pick-up from the Host so is not in the system, hth


----------



## Dash

I just received my tracking number from moon audio. I chose free shipping.


----------



## gavinfabl

Just for size comparison, the Mojo vs Apple Watch. My first impressions will be live tomorrow on my blog, gavinsgadgets.com


----------



## mscott58

ok-guy said:


> 'pending' means that the parcel is awaiting pick-up from the Host so is not in the system, hth


 
 Thanks!


----------



## aoqw76

Had my mojo for 2 days. I have used it with my windows 7 laptop, replacing meridian explorer + aqvox usb power supply. Also with my ipad mini replacing the hrt i-dsp. I think it is better than both dac/amps. Ipad has no media in local storage, everything is played over wifi via jremote -> jriver server running on a computer at home. I can stream 24/192 with a good wifi connection, no issues whatsoever. Most files are flac. The mojo is plug and play with the apple cck. Listened to the whole of The Wall / Pink Floyd while at work today. Fantastic. Headphones at work were Philips "basic" on ear from their citiscape downtown range, £30, a true mullet system i think it is called, but if they get lost or damaged i doesnt make me cry. At home have tried sennheiser hd580s and akg 550s.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mscott58 said:


> Thanks!


 
 Same here 'Pending'. Free shipping is FedEx smart post, where USPS completes the delivery.


----------



## musicday

What is the battery life of Note 4 when connected to Mojo?
 Seen that you can buy an aftermarket battery of 10000 mHa, i know it will make your phone thick and heavy, but it will last a week, on heavy usage, right?
*Power to the people- Power to the headphones when attached  to Mojo*


----------



## OK-Guy

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Same here 'Pending'. Free shipping is FedEx smart post, where USPS completes the delivery.


 
  
 tracking normally kicks in after the parcel has been picked-up but sometimes won't be updated until the Depot receives it... FedEx & UPS are the best for 'tracking' items in my experience, hth.


----------



## spook76

My Mojo was picked up from Moon at 5pm EDT got to Raleigh NC at 6pm and has already departed Raleigh. I love FedEx.


----------



## sandalaudio

Just got mine and sounding amazing. Definitely powerful enough to drive the HD800 and the like.
 What's great is that the sound signature doesn't change even if you push the volume up. Most other portable amps start sounding harsh.
  
 I played till the battery went empty and charged with a tablet 2A charger, but it took just over 4hr for the charge lamp to turn off.
 I guess a high current charger won't make any difference?


----------



## psikey

musicday said:


> What is the battery life of Note 4 when connected to Mojo?
> Seen that you can buy an aftermarket battery of 10000 mHa, i know it will make your phone thick and heavy, but it will last a week, on heavy usage, right?
> *Power to the people- Power to the headphones when attached  to Mojo*




It would outlive the Mojo. Best battery life I've had on a mobile other than S5. Even better with the latest 5.1.1 update.



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## audiocraze

imattersuk said:


> A very good point and one I find to be absolutely true, however I never took my HA-2 out of the house so Mojo for me is a good upgrade but it's not really a portable device in my opinion, just because it's small doesn't make it truly portable, other issues those who want to use it out and about should consider are;
> 
> Shape does not work well attached to a phone and it does not come with any straps etc.
> Case will mark easily as it's painted matt black
> ...




I am commuting in and out of London with the mojo strapped to my iphone 6, works very well with the cck cable on the side. just turn the mojo around and you have a pocketable stack: all cables tidy on one end, very easy. actually I like the mojo more on the go as you can't avoid having overhanging cables with the HA-2 due to the length. my commute is blissful


----------



## singleended58

mscott58 said:


> Nope, not yet.



 


If Drew see this site please drop us a response. I have never got in this situation when buying my audio stuffs. I know Mojo is a hot DAC amp but at least I should know where it is now.


----------



## singleended58

sheldaze said:


> Same boat - chose free shipping. Ordered shortly after you. No bueno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


When was the release date? Wednesday 1014/15??? I ordered at noon on 10/15/15. Maybe it is I the second batch though?


----------



## SearchOfSub

Someone mentioned they couldn't notice much difference between Mojo and Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2. Is this on all volume levels? can any owners of both chime in? thanks,


----------



## NZtechfreak

searchofsub said:


> Someone mentioned they couldn't notice much difference between Mojo and Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2. Is this on all volume levels? can any owners of both chime in? thanks,




I have the DF 1.2, once my Mojo arrives (heh, punny) I'll be sure to compare.


----------



## mscott58

singleended58 said:


> sheldaze said:
> 
> 
> > Same boat - chose free shipping. Ordered shortly after you. No bueno...
> ...




Most likely you're second batch. The first batch was said to be small. 

And mine now shows a Saturday delivery estimate. 

Cheers


----------



## mscott58

singleended58 said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, not yet.
> ...




You should try contacting Drew directly. And with new, popular releases its all up in the air (literally). He'll ship them as soon as he gets them. Cheers


----------



## SearchOfSub

nztechfreak said:


> I have the DF 1.2, once my Mojo arrives (heh, punny) I'll be sure to compare.






Looks like you have all the dacs! will wait your comparisons.


----------



## NZtechfreak

searchofsub said:


> Looks like you have all the dacs! will wait your comparisons.




Ha, I have a couple - DF 1.2, HA-2, HeadAmp Pico and currently a Geek Out V2 on loan. I just loves me some portable DAC/amps


----------



## singleended58

mscott58 said:


> You should try contacting Drew directly. And with new, popular releases its all up in the air (literally). He'll ship them as soon as he gets them. Cheers




I think my order in the second batch too since I have followed you in this forum and realized that so many orders ahead of mine. Well, the wait is getting longer now. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Mojo ideas

singleended58 said:


> I think my order in the second batch too since I have followed you in this forum and realized that so many orders ahead of mine. Well, the wait is getting longer now. Thanks Scott.


 
From JF we are doing all we can to increase production guys.


----------



## jamato8

mojo ideas said:


> From JF we are doing all we can to increase production guys.


 

 This will be like the movie on Steve Jobs with people shaking the rafters as he is about to speak.


----------



## singleended58

mojo ideas said:


> From JF we are doing all we can to increase production guys.




It is understandable but I did not have clue of where is my order going?


----------



## spook76

A question to the current owners of the Mojo with Apple chargers. Which is best to charge the Mojo, the 1 amp/5 watt iPhone or the 2.1amp/12 watt iPad charger?


----------



## sandalaudio

spook76 said:


> A question to the current owners of the Mojo with Apple chargers. Which is best to charge the Mojo, the 1 amp/5 watt iPhone or the 2.1amp/12 watt iPad charger?


 
  
 I didn't notice much difference in charging time between the 1A and 2A chargers, at least for me. They both took around the spec time till full charge (4-5 hr). I would like to know if anybody had charging time improvements with the high current chargers.
  
 I guess it doesn't hurt to use the 2A one but I saw some posts ago that some people noticed whining sound while charging on particular chargers. I could hear some internal whining (not through the earphones) if I put my ear against the chassis while charging, but it wasn't a big deal for me.


----------



## JACONE

I have the original AK 120 and know I can use the optical connection from the AK 120 to the Mojo.
 I can use the USB connector for my iPhone 6.
  
 Question - For my ZX2, will using the coaxial connection work?
 I've never used this type of connection so don't know too much about coaxial.
  
 If anyone can chime in and answer my question it would be really appreciated.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Duncan

imattersuk said:


> Nothing to do with IEM's i'm using PM-3's


Okay, HEADPHONE / IEM cable, would have hoped that would be logical, but thank you for highlighting


----------



## x RELIC x

jacone said:


> I have the original AK 120 and know I can use the optical connection from the AK 120 to the Mojo.
> I can use the USB connector for my iPhone 6.
> 
> Question - For my ZX2, will using the coaxial connection work?
> ...




Check the first post regarding connection to the Sony. Btw, it doesn't have coaxial out.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

jacone said:


> I have the original AK 120 and know I can use the optical connection from the AK 120 to the Mojo.
> I can use the USB connector for my iPhone 6.
> 
> Question - For my ZX2, will using the coaxial connection work?
> ...


 
 No coax-out from ZX2. For ZX2 you need this special USB cable.


----------



## gavinfabl

Spent hours and hours listening to the Mojo last night, really brings out the best in music that I haven't really enjoyed before. Anyway I have published my first impressions on my personal blog gavinsgadgets .com which just re-iterates what I have said on here. I will be doing the same for my review which I will also copy on to here too for ease.


----------



## Bengkia369

When is the leather case for Mojo coming out?
 Will there be a brown and black leather case?


----------



## Duncan

I am absolutely insane for asking this, but - I will...

Does anyone have an AK120 (Titan) and a Mojo, so I can see how they stack together? (obviously in the past couple of pages, there have been pictures of the AK100 and Mojo, but - want to see how the AK120 sits...)

Thanks.


----------



## lukeap69

philw said:


> you did indeed. 2 more remaining then I have no scope on stock for next few days people.


 
 I thought grabbing one of the stock means unit shipped within a day or 2. I am quite surprised (and disappointed) that my order was not shipped yet. Was somebody else prioritised over me? 
  
 Hey @maxedfx did you get any shipping notice yet?


----------



## JACONE

x relic x said:


> Check the first post regarding connection to the Sony. Btw, it doesn't have coaxial out.


 

 Thanks much!


----------



## JACONE

mathi8vadhanan said:


> No coax-out from ZX2. For ZX2 you need this special USB cable.


 

 Thanks much for information!


----------



## georgelai57

mathi8vadhanan said:


> No coax-out from ZX2. For ZX2 you need this special USB cable.
> 
> 
> And is there any Settings adjustment necessary on the ZX-2 itself after you have attached a Male USB - male micro USB cable to the Mojo?


----------



## cattlethief

duncan said:


> I am absolutely insane for asking this, but - I will...
> 
> Does anyone have an AK120 (Titan) and a Mojo, so I can see how they stack together? (obviously in the past couple of pages, there have been pictures of the AK100 and Mojo, but - want to see how the AK120 sits...)
> 
> Thanks.


 

  

 Mojo meets Titan!!


----------



## Duncan

cattlethief said:


> Mojo meets Titan!!


Oooh...

Thanks  (call me insane, call me what you like but that form factor is so much nicer that QP1R and Mojo... Damn, that isn't what I wanted to see hehe)


----------



## audionewbi

duncan said:


> Oooh...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 
 AK100 is much better stacking wise.


----------



## Duncan

audionewbi said:


> AK100 is much better stacking wise.


True, true, but the 128gb inside the Titan, alongside my two 200gb cards...

Eek, what to do, what to do...


----------



## cattlethief

audionewbi said:


> AK100 is much better stacking wise.


 
 only for people with small hands


----------



## OK-Guy

duncan said:


> True, true, but the 128gb inside the Titan, alongside my two 200gb cards...
> 
> Eek, what to do, what to do...


 
  
 knowing your penchant for different Daps... probably purchase the ZX100


----------



## maxedfx

lukeap69 said:


> I thought grabbing one of the stock means unit shipped within a day or 2. I am quite surprised (and disappointed) that my order was not shipped yet. Was somebody else prioritised over me?
> 
> Hey @maxedfx
> did you get any shipping notice yet?



None for me yet lukeap69!!
It's still showing status as acknowledged !! And no word from philw for my pm. And I am sure I was the last one to order the 5 unit mojo batch!!!


----------



## nanoevil

borrowed a few pics from King Rudi's fb
  
 AK100 stacked with the Mojo


----------



## lukeap69

maxedfx said:


> None for me yet lukeap69!!
> It's still showing status as acknowledged !! And no word from philw for my pm. And I am sure I was the last one to order the 5 unit mojo batch!!!




Hmmmm. What could have happened?


----------



## Duncan

Must admit that the AK100 does go with the mojo almost as perfectly as a tailor made suit!


----------



## maxedfx

lukeap69 said:


> Hmmmm. What could have happened?



Just got a reply from Phil! It was his day off yesterday! He is checking up on the orders now!!


----------



## PhilW

maxedfx said:


> None for me yet @lukeap69!!
> It's still showing status as acknowledged !! And no word from @philw for my pm. And I am sure I was the last one to order the 5 unit mojo batch!!!


 
  
 Sorry I took a day off yesterday! I'm on the case now for you 
  
 All the best
  
 Phil


----------



## musicday

I've met Jude the guy behind Headfi , this summer in London at the CanJam, very friendly and clever guy. Looking forward to read his comments about the brilliant Chord Mojo,
 Also he seem to like the Tera player as well, right Jude?


----------



## Bengkia369

Mojo powerful enough to drive HD800?


----------



## musicday

Been said many times that Mojo can drive HD800 to satisfactory levels


----------



## PhilW

bengkia369 said:


> Mojo powerful enough to drive HD800?


 
 Oh yes!


----------



## sonickarma

duncan said:


> I am absolutely insane for asking this, but - I will...
> 
> Does anyone have an AK120 (Titan) and a Mojo, so I can see how they stack together? (obviously in the past couple of pages, there have been pictures of the AK100 and Mojo, but - want to see how the AK120 sits...)
> 
> Thanks.




I have it will show the stack when i have time later today or rhis weekend


----------



## audionewbi

Westone UM50Pro did not provide a good match with Mojo. I never liked UM50Pro anyway but the sound become too slow for me.


----------



## Bengkia369

musicday said:


> Been said many times that Mojo can drive HD800 to satisfactory levels


 

 sorry boss, had not been paying attention recently.


----------



## zenpunk

Where from can you get strong, thin and round rubber bands that fits the Mojo's nicks?


----------



## Bengkia369

zenpunk said:


> Where from can you get strong, thin and round rubber bands that fits the Mojo's nicks?


 

 I rather wait for Mojo official leather case, I dun wanna damage my mojo surface!


----------



## x RELIC x

zenpunk said:


> Where from can you get strong, thin and round rubber bands that fits the Mojo's nicks?




O-rings from an automotive shop?


----------



## sonickarma

sonickarma said:


> I have it will show the stack when i have time later today or rhis weekend




Ignore me thread moves fast


----------



## potkettleblack

Any lcd x pairings been done with the mojo guys?


----------



## Mojo ideas

bengkia369 said:


> When is the leather case for Mojo coming out?
> Will there be a brown and black leather case?


 Yes we are having a nice case made for us when we have the images and prices I'll post them so you can see it. We are told that black is the very popular colour this year so we are going with only black this time


----------



## Rowethren

I noticed something odd and I wondered if anyone had a solution. My Mojo is telling me that my Spotify stream is being output at 192khz out the usb even though Spotify is only 44.1khz. Any way to change this so it outputs the native Spotify sample rate? My phone is a Oneplus One


----------



## audionewbi

rowethren said:


> I noticed something odd and I wondered if anyone had a solution. My Mojo is telling me that my Spotify stream is being output at 192khz out the usb even though Spotify is only 44.1khz. Any way to change this so it outputs the native Spotify sample rate? My phone is a Oneplus One




My Sony android tablet also up samples everything to 24/192. From what I read it's an Andriod thing.


----------



## Whitigir

Does that mean with ZX2 it will also up sample during transport ?


----------



## mjdutton

Here are some pictures that I found that show the module that Chord are making for the Mojo.  I think there will be three version, wifi, bluetooth and SD card.  Look like it will also support/hide the CCK cable.  Looks like the USB connectors hols it in place.


----------



## psikey

rowethren said:


> I noticed something odd and I wondered if anyone had a solution. My Mojo is telling me that my Spotify stream is being output at 192khz out the usb even though Spotify is only 44.1khz. Any way to change this so it outputs the native Spotify sample rate? My phone is a Oneplus One


 
  
 Yep mentioned it a while back in thread but nice to have it confirmed by others. On PC I can set the driver to 16/44 but seems Android upscales to 192.


----------



## Mython

mjdutton said:


> Here are some pictures that I found that show the module that Chord are making for the Mojo.  I think there will be three version, wifi, bluetooth and SD card. * Look like it will also support/hide the CCK cable. * Looks like the USB connectors hols it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1185#post_12008205
  


mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why *we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.*


 
  
_(emphasis added by me)_


----------



## jmills8

audionewbi said:


> Westone UM50Pro did not provide a good match with Mojo. I never liked UM50Pro anyway but the sound become too slow for me.


Slow ?


----------



## iichigoz

Hi anyone can help me here?

I don't seemed to be getting any input from my qp1r to my mojo using this configuration. I just bought the toslink cable and using the adaptor from qp1r. Anyone any idea? Mojo problem? Or wrong type of cable?


----------



## Bengkia369

mojo ideas said:


> Yes we are having a nice case made for us when we have the images and prices I'll post them so you can see it. We are told that black is the very popular colour this year so we are going with only black this time


 

 Thanks for the prompt reply!
 Great!!! I will get one as soon as you release the leather case!!!


----------



## georgelai57

The add-on looks exactly like it should be. An add-on. And ugly.


----------



## Mython

Just a friendly reminder to everyone that I am continually updating the links, back on the 1st page, so they may be helpful if you are seeking a piece of info and can't find it using the forum 'thread-search' function.
  
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread#post_11992416
  
  
  
 ...and of course, for pics, there is the thread gallery:
  
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/lightbox/position/25


----------



## Bengkia369

mjdutton said:


> Here are some pictures that I found that show the module that Chord are making for the Mojo.  I think there will be three version, wifi, bluetooth and SD card.  Look like it will also support/hide the CCK cable.  Looks like the USB connectors hols it in place.


 

 Its looks great!
 However, I think the connector area is quite weak and prone to damage when bend.
 I would suggest to do a metal plate behind to support the module.
 I would also love to see a portable player with a touch display module for the Mojo as a standalone unit too! That would be awesome!


----------



## Mython

georgelai57 said:


> The add-on looks exactly like it should be. An add-on. And ugly.


 
  
 Those pics are of a _*prototype*_, not a production component.


----------



## mjdutton

bengkia369 said:


> Its looks great!
> However, I think the connector area is quite weak and prone to damage when bend.
> I would suggest to do a metal plate behind to support the module.
> I would also love to see a portable player with a touch display module for the Mojo as a standalone unit too! That would be awesome!


 

 I think that these are only 3D printed prototypes that were shown at the launch to show concept.  I'm sure that Frank and the team at Chord will do a great job.


----------



## georgelai57

mython said:


> Those pics are of a _*prototype*_, not a production component.



Granted but for iDevices, they should have gone for MFI certification. Look at how elegant Oppo HA-2 looks on the connector front. No matter how the Mojo add-on turns out, you know it's an add-on, like phone cases etc.


----------



## Bengkia369

mjdutton said:


> I think that these are only 3D printed prototypes that were shown at the launch to show concept.  I'm sure that Frank and the team at Chord will do a great job.


 

 I'm sure Chord will do a great job like they always do!


----------



## Duncan

iichigoz said:


> Hi anyone can help me here?
> 
> I don't seemed to be getting any input from my qp1r to my mojo using this configuration. I just bought the toslink cable and using the adaptor from qp1r. Anyone any idea? Mojo problem? Or wrong type of cable?


starting question, is the cable generating the red light required for optical?


----------



## Mojo ideas

georgelai57 said:


> JF here,The add-on looks exactly like it should be. An add-on. And ugly.


 The prototype shown, is just that, it's printed plastic and does not represent the final design or finish.


----------



## Mython

georgelai57 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Those pics are of a _*prototype*_, not a production component.
> ...


 
  
  
 Chord are not the kind of company that takes shortcuts. There is a legitimate reason why they chose not to go down the route of MFI certification:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1185#post_12008205
  
  
_Hope this clarifies the matter._
 .


----------



## iichigoz

duncan said:


> starting question, is the cable generating the red light required for optical?




Yes there is.


----------



## imattersuk

rowethren said:


> I noticed something odd and I wondered if anyone had a solution. My Mojo is telling me that my Spotify stream is being output at 192khz out the usb even though Spotify is only 44.1khz. Any way to change this so it outputs the native Spotify sample rate? My phone is a Oneplus One


 
 Mine does the same with Tidal HiFi, I think it's displaying what the phones max output is set to ? ie. if you had a 24/192 file it would play it at that rate


----------



## mjdutton

bengkia369 said:


> I'm sure Chord will do a great job like they always do!


 
  
 Apology to  Mr Franks, I should have used your name properly in my posting - John Franks
  
 (Thank you Mython for the error)


----------



## Duncan

iichigoz said:


> Yes there is.


Shame that we cannot compare the brightness of that (assuming is seated into the QP1R fully??), but okay, when you plug it into the mojo, does ANYTHING happen? Distortion, cracking, popping, or just nothing? I have the exact same setup and mine works fine


----------



## iichigoz

duncan said:


> Shame that we cannot compare the brightness of that (assuming is seated into the QP1R fully??), but okay, when you plug it into the mojo, does ANYTHING happen? Distortion, cracking, popping, or just nothing? I have the exact same setup and mine works fine


 
 I'm sad. Nothing happens at all.  Guess I have to RMA.


----------



## Mython

iichigoz said:


> duncan said:
> 
> 
> > Shame that we cannot compare the brightness of that (assuming is seated into the QP1R fully??), but okay, when you plug it into the mojo, does ANYTHING happen? Distortion, cracking, popping, or just nothing? I have the exact same setup and mine works fine
> ...


 
  
  
_Perhaps_, but it might not be the Mojo causing the issue.
  
  
 Do you have any other Toslink/Optical DACs you can try connecting to the QP1R?
  
 Do you have any other Toslink/Optical transports you can try connecting to the Mojo?
  
 Do you have any other Toslink cables?


----------



## iichigoz

mython said:


> _Perhaps_, but it might not be the Mojo causing the issue.
> 
> 
> Do you have any other Toslink/Optical DACs you can try connecting to the QP1R?
> ...


 
 Yea, I can't exactly confirm that the mojo is causing the issue as I do not have any other devices nor toslink cables to try. I will probably head down to some of my local stores tomorrow to test it out on their demo set before confirming that my set has this issue. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## cheznous

duncan said:


> Shame that we cannot compare the brightness of that (assuming is seated into the QP1R fully??), but okay, when you plug it into the mojo, does ANYTHING happen? Distortion, cracking, popping, or just nothing? I have the exact same setup and mine works fine




My qpr1 works fine too. 
You are pressing the mojo optical side in until it clicks?
I also note the QPR1 adaptor is quite long compared to most adaptors and can pop out if cable bends. 
I know it supposed to select automatically but do pressing Mojo input select do anything.


----------



## iichigoz

cheznous said:


> My qpr1 works fine too.
> You are pressing the mojo optical side in until it clicks?
> I also note the QPR1 adaptor is quite long compared to most adaptors and can pop out if cable bends.
> I know it supposed to select automatically but do pressing Mojo input select do anything.


 
  
 yes I'm very sure that everything is clicked in tightly. The input select is the power button right? Tried clicking everything but nothing works.  I'm sad.


----------



## sonickarma

duncan said:


> Shame that we cannot compare the brightness of that (assuming is seated into the QP1R fully??), but okay, when you plug it into the mojo, does ANYTHING happen? Distortion, cracking, popping, or just nothing? I have the exact same setup and mine works fine


 
 Duncan - 


iichigoz said:


> Yes there is.


 
 Was it hi-res audio are you inputing
 For 24/192 - you need may some different Toslink cables


----------



## iichigoz

sonickarma said:


> Duncan -
> Was it hi-res audio are you inputing
> For 24/192 - you need may some different Toslink cables


 
 I have checked on that too. It's 16/44.


----------



## sonickarma

iichigoz said:


> I have checked on that too. It's 16/44.


 
 Can you try to different DAC ? to see if the Mojo or the Questyle or the Cable has the issue?


----------



## Duncan

I couldn't resist... PhilW at Custom Cables had an AK120 Titan with my name on it...



Now all I need is a shorter optical cable!!


----------



## mscott58

Anyone ever tried using a 128gb micro SD in an AK100? 

Was going to ask on the AK100 thread but there's been no action there for over a month. 

Thanks!


----------



## spook76

My Mojo has landed from Moon Audio. Charging now but must I really wait 10 hours before I give it a listen?


----------



## Duncan

spook76 said:


> My Mojo has landed from Moon Audio. Charging now but must I really wait 10 hours before I give it a listen?


I won't tell if you don't! 

If running on USB power all will be good


----------



## potkettleblack

Is anybody using this as a desktop DAC and keep it plugged in? I ask because I understand it can get hot when charging


----------



## sonickarma

mscott58 said:


> Anyone ever tried using a 128gb micro SD in an AK100?
> 
> Was going to ask on the AK100 thread but there's been no action there for over a month.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Can let you know next week as have a couple of 200gb cards on route - if that helps?


----------



## iichigoz

sonickarma said:


> Can you try to different DAC ? to see if the Mojo or the Questyle or the Cable has the issue?




Tried it on another device. Computer -> external sound card -> optical out to mojo. Nothing as well. There's sound coming out from the headphone out from the external sound card. Guess what it's left to do is to find another optical cable to try.


----------



## Duncan

sonickarma said:


> Can let you know next week as have a couple of 200gb cards on route - if that helps?


Doesn't help I'm sure as they are different devices, but the 120 accepts them with no problem!


----------



## sonickarma

duncan said:


> Doesn't help I'm sure as they are different devices, but the 120 accepts them with no problem!


 
 He's asking about same device ? AK100 ?


----------



## Duncan

That's why I said it probably doesn't help, but... Well, it might


----------



## sonickarma

duncan said:


> That's why I said it probably doesn't help, but... Well, it might


 
 Sorry confused as you quoted me, so was a little confused - np will leave it then


----------



## Duncan

Sorry, yes, in mobile land is a bit of a PITA with multi quotes, but for you the 200gb cards should work fine


----------



## Tony1110

You're all crazy using these expensive DAPs where a smartphone will suffice. Especially Duncan.


----------



## sonickarma

tony1110 said:


> You're all crazy using these expensive DAPs where a smartphone will suffice. Especially Duncan.


 
 look nicer and no rf magnetic interference and optical in -


----------



## xtr4

mscott58 said:


> Anyone ever tried using a 128gb micro SD in an AK100?
> 
> Was going to ask on the AK100 thread but there's been no action there for over a month.
> 
> Thanks!


 
   Hi mscott58, I do have a 128 SD card running in my RWAK100S and it works fine. Just slot the new card in first for the AK to first format it and you're good to go.


----------



## s7uart

rowethren said:


> I noticed something odd and I wondered if anyone had a solution. My Mojo is telling me that my Spotify stream is being output at 192khz out the usb even though Spotify is only 44.1khz. Any way to change this so it outputs the native Spotify sample rate? My phone is a Oneplus One


 
  
 Hi Rowethren,
  
 I think this is due to the 1+1 running on CyanOS which is based on stock Android, I think I remember reading that they introduced all audio being up sampled to 192Khz when Lollipop was released. I'm a 1+1 owner and my current DAC at home reads 24 / 192 when I use Spotify / Tidal / Deezer & Qobuz streaming apps.
  
@DanBa is a bit of an expert from what I've read on other threads & posts on Head-Fi in the past, I'm sure he can explain it better than I have.
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## xtr4

iichigoz said:


> Yes there is.


 
 Hi iichigoz, I initially had the same issue with my AK100 when I went to audition the Mojo. I just did a complete power cycle and it worked again. Not sure what it was but it wasn't working initially even though I plugged it in and out of the Mojo a couple of times. Even tried with the Hugo and nothing. After the power cycle and it worked in the first go.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Duncan

tony1110 said:


> You're all crazy using these expensive DAPs where a smartphone will suffice. Especially Duncan.


Completely fruitcake me, yup 

On the bright side, on aggregate the AK120 Titan only cost me £160 after factoring the sale of my ZX2, and if I sell my QP1R, I'll be in profit! (I will tell myself that anyway!)

Damn JF making a device like mojo!


----------



## iichigoz

xtr4 said:


> Hi iichigoz, I initially had the same issue with my AK100 when I went to audition the Mojo. I just did a complete power cycle and it worked again. Not sure what it was but it wasn't working initially even though I plugged it in and out of the Mojo a couple of times. Even tried with the Hugo and nothing. After the power cycle and it worked in the first go.
> Hope this helps.




You power cycled your ak? As in u drained the battery and charge it up again?


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Wow Mojo to CDM stack is wonderful. Rivals my fireflies set up. Very impressed!


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> Can let you know next week as have a couple of 200gb cards on route - if that helps?


 
 Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## musicday

Many of you pair Mojo with Note 4.For those who have the Korean version and live in UK, can you please tell me by accesing the DMB if you can listen to DAB radio or FM.I was able to do that a long time ago using a korean Cowon J3 that had DMB.


----------



## maxedfx

potkettleblack said:


> Is anybody using this as a desktop DAC and keep it plugged in? I ask because I understand it can get hot when charging




I want to know about this too!!!


----------



## Duncan

Hot is a mild over statement... If anyone uses a quick charge phone (my reference is the Galaxy S6) it gets about as warm as that whilst the phone fast charges...

Certainly isn't a furnace


----------



## sonickarma

21 minutes since last Mojo post, is headfi site down


----------



## Watagump

tony1110 said:


> You're all crazy using these expensive DAPs where a smartphone will suffice. Especially Duncan.


 
  
 ROFL, I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to offend anyone. I even read about an AK240 being used with a Mojo.


----------



## PhilW

Who will grab our last two Mojos of this last batch?
  
 http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/chord-mojo-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier.html


----------



## Duncan

watagump said:


> ROFL, I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to offend anyone. I even read about an AK240 being used with a Mojo.


Going from an X5 and Hugo to a QP1R and Mojo to now an AK120 and Mojo, this is soooo much more pocket friendly now than where I was, sometimes it isn't just about the cost


----------



## xtr4

iichigoz said:


> You power cycled your ak? As in u drained the battery and charge it up again?


 
 There's half truth in that, it was already quite low already, so I went back, drained it and charged it back to full. Tried again the next morning and it's fine.


----------



## aoqw76

I might have to buy a new phone to replace work blackberry as apparently the powers that be are removing ability to make phone calls / txt msgs. It's already locked down, but that will make it works email only 
 What's the minimum that will work? I assume android with OTG cable -> mojo usb in, but does that mean any android phone that looks like a "smart" phone will work (i.e. something with a touch screen) ? I dont want / need anything fancy, and it will only be tertiary use as a dap. There are samsungs and other usual suspects at under £100 payg from the usual outlets.


----------



## Watagump

duncan said:


> Going from an X5 and Hugo to a QP1R and Mojo to now an AK120 and Mojo, this is soooo much more pocket friendly now than where I was, sometimes it isn't just about the cost


 
  
 The Mojo does look like it would work for me sound wise, but I just cant use stacks. So its going to be either getting an AK or a QP1R, down the road. Going to borrow a couple of AK's and go from there.


----------



## Rowethren

s7uart said:


> Hi Rowethren,
> 
> I think this is due to the 1+1 running on CyanOS which is based on stock Android, I think I remember reading that they introduced all audio being up sampled to 192Khz when Lollipop was released. I'm a 1+1 owner and my current DAC at home reads 24 / 192 when I use Spotify / Tidal / Deezer & Qobuz streaming apps.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the response. I don't suppose you know if it is possible to change it globally (so it works with Spotify)? I am always a bit suspicious of upscaleing as it is basically adding best guess and I can't help but think that Google probably didn't optimise it for audiophiles that we'll.


----------



## Whitigir

watagump said:


> ROFL, I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to offend anyone. I even read about an AK240 being used with a Mojo.




Expensive DAPS are more than likely to have top tier electrical components inside it. So the quality data will be transmitted with better speed and quality. The reason why people pair expensive DAP such as AK240 to Mojo is because Mojo is unique, and was specially designed by Chord. There are plenty of devices that use the same DAC as AK240, how it would sounds and implement is subjective. But is there any other devices with Mojo DAC and Chord components ? No, only Chord by themselves, and the Mojo is uniquely priced, design and quality. Would somebody prefer AK240 or Mojo ? That is subjective, but to be able to take a spin by Chord products is a unique experience, and fortunately for us all that the Mojo is priced just right.

Somebody may even prefer Mojo, while having expensive DAP, will it justify selling the DAP and bite the depreciation ? I would think majority of people would hang on to it, therefore it could always be a good transport to the Mojo, or be used portably alone


----------



## maxedfx

duncan said:


> Going from an X5 and Hugo to a QP1R and Mojo to now an AK120 and Mojo, this is soooo much more pocket friendly now than where I was, sometimes it isn't just about the cost




Duncan, saw you put your qp1r on sale, is AK120 better than the questyle or is it more the stacking convenience??


----------



## Duncan

maxedfx said:


> Duncan, saw you put your qp1r on sale, is AK120 better than the questyle or is it more the stacking convenience??


Convenience (as you say, stacking), touch screen, and hardware buttons... That is all, haha I'm crazy really, but stops me ripping holes in my jacket pockets


----------



## Whitigir

duncan said:


> Convenience (as you say, stacking), touch screen, and hardware buttons... That is all, haha I'm crazy really, but stops me ripping holes in my jacket pockets




I doubt you would ever stop .....lol long as you are chasing quality music, pockets will always be ripped full of holes


----------



## Watagump

I wondered how long until we saw a QP1R or QP1 up for sale. I will be honest, I didn't expect one this quickly.


----------



## mscott58

watagump said:


> The Mojo does look like it would work for me sound wise, but I just cant use stacks. So its going to be either getting an AK or a QP1R, down the road. Going to borrow a couple of AK's and go from there.


 
 Wata - With your K10's I'd recommend the QP1R. I did a side-by-side of the QP1R, Loto Paw Gold and AK380 at CanJam/RMAF and I really liked the QP1R. Also doesn't hurt that it's the cheapest of the three by far! Cheers


----------



## jamato8

iichigoz said:


> I'm sad. Nothing happens at all.  Guess I have to RMA.


 

 Make sure you have the optical fully seated in the Mojo. It is a click, and requires a bit of pressure to get it in all the way.


----------



## Watagump

mscott58 said:


> Wata - With your K10's I'd recommend the QP1R. I did a side-by-side of the QP1R, Loto Paw Gold and AK380 at CanJam/RMAF and I really liked the QP1R. Also doesn't hurt that it's the cheapest of the three by far! Cheers


 
  
 I liked it also, I just want to give the 240 and 120ii a fair run through to be sure. I spent so little time with them and not when I had my K10's.


----------



## Duncan

watagump said:


> I wondered how long until we saw a QP1R or QP1 up for sale. I will be honest, I didn't expect one this quickly.


It isn't because it is bad, it is bloomin' fantastic, but my needs have changed slightly, and seeing the 120 at the bargain price I did... Only last weekend I sold my ZX2 also, all John's fault!!


----------



## bflat

Anyone try stacking with a Fiio X5 using the Fiio stacking kit? That looks promising on paper and also would be the lowest cost transport with 2 micro SD slots.
  
 Also any chance the 2 headphone output can be switched to balance like you can with the Pono?


----------



## NZtechfreak

rowethren said:


> I noticed something odd and I wondered if anyone had a solution. My Mojo is telling me that my Spotify stream is being output at 192khz out the usb even though Spotify is only 44.1khz. Any way to change this so it outputs the native Spotify sample rate? My phone is a Oneplus One




Use USB Audio Player PRO. Solved.


----------



## Rowethren

nztechfreak said:


> Use USB Audio Player PRO. Solved.


 
  
 Yeah that really helps me use Spotify...


----------



## NZtechfreak

rowethren said:


> Yeah that really helps me use Spotify...




Oops, missed that. In that case you're screwed unless your phone will bypass that, which as far as I know only some Sony phones can do. 

You could change to Google Music and use UAPP via BubbleUPnP as an option. 

Also, nice attitude toward someone trying to help.


----------



## audionewbi

jmills8 said:


> Slow ?


Bad explanation on my behalf. I mean. The sound is too thick as a result details from higher frequencies are lost.


----------



## uzi2

bflat said:


> Anyone try stacking with a Fiio X5 using the Fiio stacking kit? That looks promising on paper and also would be the lowest cost transport with 2 micro SD slots.
> 
> Also any chance the 2 headphone output can be switched to balance like you can with the Pono?


 

 It will work as long as you have the right size bands.
  
 No chance.


----------



## stewboss

philw said:


> Who will grab our last two Mojos of this last batch?
> 
> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/chord-mojo-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier.html


 
  
 Oooo I don't know. Any of them left?


----------



## OK-Guy

duncan said:


> It isn't because it is bad, it is bloomin' fantastic, but my needs have changed slightly, and seeing the 120 at the bargain price I did... Only last weekend I sold my ZX2 also, all John's fault!!


 
  
 you really shouldn't bemoan JF for your DAP'py decisions... it's not cool-beans mate.


----------



## soundblast75

Guys,I need advice.
My Mojo has been charging for like 5 hours(off) but light is still on and unit is dangerously hot.
I also thought my battery has been depleting too fast,but might have been coz I haven't charged it properly


----------



## gavinfabl

The Mojo experience has had me browsing Chord's other products. This could be dangerous


----------



## OK-Guy

nztechfreak said:


> Oops, missed that. In that case you're screwed unless your phone will bypass that, which as far as I know only some Sony phones can do.


 
  
 I'll include the Walkman's as well, anyhow I digress... looking forward to tomorrows 'bloodbath'?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 love the new arrowhead Haka... very Romanesque.


----------



## OK-Guy

gavinfabl said:


> The Mojo experience has had me browsing Chord's other products. This could be dangerous


 
  
 check out the Red-Reference CD-Player... seriously yummy...


----------



## Rowethren

nztechfreak said:


> Oops, missed that. In that case you're screwed unless your phone will bypass that, which as far as I know only some Sony phones can do.
> 
> You could change to Google Music and use UAPP via BubbleUPnP as an option.
> 
> Also, nice attitude toward someone trying to help.


 
  
 Sorry about that just got home from work and was still in rage mode


----------



## gavinfabl

ok-guy said:


> check out the Red-Reference CD-Player... seriously yummy... :tongue_smile:




Will do. Thanks


----------



## fumoffuXx

Hi Guys, So heres my mini review on the Mojo on different DAPs, I believe many have gave their impressions on this device and i wont go into that. I am in no means technically inclined to use the sonic terms but i will use my own description to decribe what i hear so do not flame me ya! Haha.
  
 The following are pairs with the Mojo with its respective interconnects:
  
 1) Questyle (Optical): It literally sucked the life out of the Mojo, The only way I can describe in words is the cold grip of death slowly consuming what life the music has. It made the music sound cold and dead.
  
 2) AK120 1st Gen (Optical): The resolution is clear, musical. Amazing pairing with the Mojo. The twinkles were less prominent to the AK100II that I will be describing below. It sounded somewhat less full or colored? I would say.
  
 3) AK100II (Optical): The resolution is even clearer than the AK120(above)  to a certain extent that it felt artificial and it sounded a little more colored that the AK120 with alittle more THUMP to the bass impact.
  
 4) iBasso DX50 (Coaxial): Pairing cables i used for this was a DIY short 75ohm Belden cable, Resolution is definitely better that the Questyle but i feel it was lacking a little to the AK120, which resulted to me  sounded more natural(?) bass impact was stronger. And it made the Mojo sound more Full and solid compared to optical.
  
 Upcoming DAPs: DX90, Esther M1, AK120II, AK240, AK380, Cayin N6, Cayin N5, 
  
 Thanks for viewing.
  
 Disclaimer: Its just my opinion!


----------



## lethe27

Could it be damaging in the long run to keep the Mojo permanently plugged in as a desktop DAC? I understand that it runs hot and I'm fine with that; just don't want it to explode on my face!


----------



## Duncan

soundblast75 said:


> Guys,I need advice.
> My Mojo has been charging for like 5 hours(off) but light is still on and unit is dangerously hot.
> I also thought my battery has been depleting too fast,but might have been coz I haven't charged it properly


I don't want to say this, as it all seems a bit hocus pocus (even to me, as I'm saying it!) but, what USB cable are you using? - the one that is supplied? - I plugged my mojo in with a [equivalent of] dollar store USB cable, and the mojo kept stopping / starting charging, swapped to the cable that came supplied, and all was right as rain...

Really didn't believe in USB cable quality, but - it does make a difference!

(not saying that is what your issue is, but - bumping your post, and sharing my own experience - incase it helps)


----------



## wirefriend

Those of you who have heard interference with phones: can you confirm it is gone with 3G / LTE?
 Enyone can still experience it with 3G / LTE?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

duncan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Also, what charger are you using?


----------



## BRCMRGN

mscott58 said:


> Anyone ever tried using a 128gb micro SD in an AK100?
> 
> Was going to ask on the AK100 thread but there's been no action there for over a month.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 128 and 200 both work fine.


----------



## Tony1110

soundblast75 said:


> Guys,I need advice.
> My Mojo has been charging for like 5 hours(off) but light is still on and unit is dangerously hot.
> I also thought my battery has been depleting too fast,but might have been coz I haven't charged it properly




Mine took nearly 5 hours the other day and it got pretty warm. I was using my Samsung S5 charger which is 2 amp. It'll be fine.


----------



## mscott58

brcmrgn said:


> 128 and 200 both work fine.


 
 Awesome! Thanks


----------



## s7uart

rowethren said:


> Thanks for the response. I don't suppose you know if it is possible to change it globally (so it works with Spotify)? I am always a bit suspicious of upscaleing as it is basically adding best guess and I can't help but think that Google probably didn't optimise it for audiophiles that we'll.




Sorry no I don't think you can turn it off, I think any app that doesn't use it's own USB audio output protocol like UAPP, Onkyo HF or Hiby gets up-sampled automatically by the stock android USB audio out.
If you are running stock CyanOS like me make sure AudioFX is turned off also, this can effect the sound output.

I'll do some digging around to see if I can find a better explanation for you.

* edit *
Have a read through this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs somewhere in there are some great explanations and information on Android USB audio. Hope that helps.


----------



## Rowethren

wirefriend said:


> Those of you who have heard interference with phones: can you confirm it is gone with 3G / LTE?
> Enyone can still experience it with 3G / LTE?




I found it worse with 2g etc but there is definitely interference with 3g/LTE, it is like a crackling sound in the background that you can just about hear during quiet bits in song. 




s7uart said:


> Sorry no I don't think you can turn it off, I think any app that doesn't use it's own USB audio output protocol like UAPP, Onkyo HF or Hiby gets up-sampled automatically by the stock android USB audio out.
> If you are running stock CyanOS like me make sure AudioFX is turned off also, this can effect the sound output.
> 
> I'll do some digging around to see if I can find a better explanation for you.




Yeah I disabled AudioFX straight away because it was causing a funny glitch at the beginning of the first song played in Spotify. Regarding the up sampling I guess it isn't the end of the world if I can't turn it off so I will just live in ignorance!


----------



## OK-Guy

lethe27 said:


> Could it be damaging in the long run to keep the Mojo permanently plugged in as a desktop DAC? I understand that it runs hot and I'm fine with that; just don't want it to explode on my face!


 
  
 Chord are not in the market of blowing-up Customers we'd rather see people enjoy their products but to dispel any fears, here's a message from Matt of Chord...
  
 Mojo gets warm. nothing nasty or dangerous. It's probably cooler than most laptops (includes my own)... Mojo runs hottest when it is charging and playing at the same time but even then it is nothing to worry about.
  
*Please Note:* there are two separate temperature protection circuits which will switch off Mojo before it can get too hot, hth.


----------



## x RELIC x

bflat said:


> Anyone try stacking with a Fiio X5 using the Fiio stacking kit? That looks promising on paper and also would be the lowest cost transport with 2 micro SD slots.
> 
> Also any chance the 2 headphone output can be switched to balance like you can with the Pono?




The stacking kit bands land just outside the width of the Mojo so it's difficult to get them to securely stay (without sliding off). A single band below the X5 screen and in between the Mojo volume and power buttons is a more secure fit.


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> The stacking kit bands land just outside the width of the Mojo so it's difficult to get them to securely stay (without sliding off). A single band below the X5 screen and in between the Mojo volume and power buttons is a more secure fit.


 
 How about a thin sheet of silicone between the two? Or maybe cut out a shape from one of those things you put on your dashboard to keep your cellphone from sliding off? HTH


----------



## mscott58

Also just ordered a used AK100 as a transport for the Mojo as well as a custom Toslink to mate the two (thanks for the link to Sys Concepts - they're super responsive!). 
  
 Wanted to do some direct comparisons between my X3 via coax and an AK via Toslink. Realized that the AK100 is an almost perfect size-match to the Mojo and with 2 micro SD slots it can hold all of my music. Will let you all know how things work out. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Duncan

mscott58 said:


> Also just ordered a used AK100 as a transport for the Mojo as well as a custom Toslink to mate the two (thanks for the link to Sys Concepts - they're super responsive!).
> 
> Wanted to do some direct comparisons between my X3 via coax and an AK via Toslink. Realized that the AK100 is an almost perfect size-match to the Mojo and with 2 micro SD slots it can hold all of my music. Will let you all know how things work out.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the club, you're at least the fourth person that has gone down this route, and - I'm now no longer the newest recruit 

...Am going to place an order for one of the sysconcept cables on Monday I think, hope it is fast shipping to the UK


----------



## bflat

mscott58 said:


> Also just ordered a used AK100 as a transport for the Mojo as well as a custom Toslink to mate the two (thanks for the link to Sys Concepts - they're super responsive!).
> 
> Wanted to do some direct comparisons between my X3 via coax and an AK via Toslink. Realized that the AK100 is an almost perfect size-match to the Mojo and with 2 micro SD slots it can hold all of my music. Will let you all know how things work out.
> 
> Cheers


 

 AK120 has 2 micro SD slots. AK100 only has one I believe.


----------



## Duncan

bflat said:


> AK120 has 2 micro SD slots. AK100 only has one I believe.


No, it does have two, like the AK120


----------



## Hachiko270296

How much of a realistic improvement is this over the Dragonfly. I don't want to hear hype saying it blows it away because I doubt it's going to be a massive difference. But being realistic, what would be the difference? I like the warmth of the dragonfly so I may just stick with it and grab a Project Polaris.


----------



## bflat

duncan said:


> No, it does have two, like the AK120


 

 Interesting. Maybe someone with the knowledge can make a quick post of the differences of the previous AK line. I just saw a "Titan" model and not sure what that is.


----------



## Duncan

bflat said:


> Interesting. Maybe someone with the knowledge can make a quick post of the differences of the previous AK line. I just saw a "Titan" model and not sure what that is.


I bought a Titan today, it was the same as the original AK120, but with double internal memory (128gb) and a different paint job...


----------



## all999

mscott58 said:


> Also just ordered a used AK100 as a transport for the Mojo as well as a custom Toslink to mate the two (thanks for the link to Sys Concepts - they're super responsive!).
> 
> Wanted to do some direct comparisons between my X3 via coax and an AK via Toslink. Realized that the AK100 is an almost perfect size-match to the Mojo and with 2 micro SD slots it can hold all of my music. Will let you all know how things work out.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Also bought one today for my Mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

mscott58 said:


> How about a thin sheet of silicone between the two? Or maybe cut out a shape from one of those things you put on your dashboard to keep your cellphone from sliding off? HTH




Personally I don't have an issue with anything sliding. I was replying to the question if the X5 stacking kit will work and in my opinion the bands might pop off and the Mojo will fall, and the owner will be upset. Here's a pic with the X5 stacking kit. Note how the bands are angled and not straight. The notches in the Mojo help hold the bands but I'd rather use a more centred one band solution. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## bflat

x relic x said:


> Personally I don't have an issue with anything sliding. I was replying to the question if the X5 stacking kit will work and in my opinion the bands might pop off and the Mojo will fall, and the owner will be upset. Here's a pic with the X5 stacking kit. Note how the bands are angled and not straight. The notches in the Mojo help hold the bands but I'd rather use a more centred one band solution. Personal preference I guess.


 

 Awesome! Thanks for the picture. I think I know how this might work. One could apply small silicon feet on the four corners of the Mojo, but both top and bottom. This should keep the stack from sliding and also secure the straps better by placing them on the inner side of the silicon feet. Also good to put these on the Mojo for desktop use too.


----------



## alchemical

duncan said:


> I bought a Titan today, it was the same as the original AK120, but with double internal memory (128gb) and a different paint job...



Used to own a Titan, now considering going back down that route! Was the max file limit ever changed in a firmware update do you know, or do you still need to use folder view with a large library?


----------



## x RELIC x

bflat said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the picture. I think I know how this might work. One could apply small silicon feet on the four corners of the Mojo, but both top and bottom. This should keep the stack from sliding and also secure the straps better by placing them on the inner side of the silicon feet. Also good to put these on the Mojo for desktop use too.




To be honest the cutouts in the Mojo would be more secure than rubber feet. I guess when I say I prefer a one band solution that's just what I mean, 'I prefer'. 

Here's another pic of the top of the Mojo with the X5 stacking kit. Actually it seems pretty secure....... Damn, I retract all statements about security....... :wink_face:


----------



## wirefriend

rowethren said:


> I found it worse with 2g etc but there is definitely interference with 3g/LTE, it is like a crackling sound in the background that you can just about hear during quiet bits in song.
> Yeah I disabled AudioFX straight away because it was causing a funny glitch at the beginning of the first song played in Spotify. Regarding the up sampling I guess it isn't the end of the world if I can't turn it off so I will just live in ignorance!


 
 Thank you! This helps, A few more questions if I may:
 1. What phone do you use?
 2. What connector between phone and Mojo do you use?
 3. What headphones / cable do you use?


----------



## mscott58

mscott58 said:


> How about a thin sheet of silicone between the two? Or maybe cut out a shape from one of those things you put on your dashboard to keep your cellphone from sliding off? HTH


 
 Just ordered a sheet of silicone from eBay. Good deal!
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Temp-12-x-12-Black-Silicone-Rubber-Sheet-1-32-thick-40-durometer-/131335778460?hash=item1e9438f09cmsCypaqg6mdaQyRu5z1YgFQ


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Found this on eBay. Disclaimer: I don't have/use this. 
 There are not a lot of short toslink cables out there, unless you go custom route.


----------



## jlbrach

i got my mojo today and gave it a brief listen with my titan and my HD800....the titan is perfect for the mojo just as it is for the hugo and the HD800 plays beautifully with the mojo....ample power,pretty much the same as the hugo....if your hugo drives your cans so will your mojo......
  
 i have an enormous collection of jazz,blues and rock and recently i ran out of room on my titan even with 2 200GB cards so i came up with a novel idea....i was able to buy a mint condition 120 for what i consider peanuts and i actually attached the 2 using velcro back to back so that i have both units together ...one having all of my rock music and the other all of my jazz and blues.....it really isnt that cumbersome and allows me to carry around all the music i have stored....it is not for the pocket but is perfect when i travel etc......


----------



## Watagump

I have a whopping total of 302 songs, take that.


----------



## Mython

jlbrach said:


> .... i recently i ran out of room on my titan even with 2 200GB cards so i came up with a novel idea....i was able to buy a mint condition 120 for what i consider peanuts and i actually attached the 2 using velcro back to back so that i have both units together ...one having all of my rock music and the other all of my jazz and blues.....it really isnt that cumbersome and allows me to carry around all the music i have stored....it is not for the pocket but is perfect when i travel etc......


 
  
  
                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
_Wow_ - you make Duncan look sane _(and that's not easy!)  _


----------



## jamato8

jlbrach said:


> i got my mojo today and gave it a brief listen with my titan and my HD800....the titan is perfect for the mojo just as it is for the hugo and the HD800 plays beautifully with the mojo....ample power,pretty much the same as the hugo....if your hugo drives your cans so will your mojo......
> 
> i have an enormous collection of jazz,blues and rock and recently i ran out of room on my titan even with 2 200GB cards so i came up with a novel idea....i was able to buy a mint condition 120 for what i consider peanuts and i actually attached the 2 using velcro back to back so that i have both units together ...one having all of my rock music and the other all of my jazz and blues.....it really isnt that cumbersome and allows me to carry around all the music i have stored....it is not for the pocket but is perfect when i travel etc......


 

 Lol, Now that is one way to solve a storage problem I never thought of. I wonder why. :^)


----------



## Rowethren

wirefriend said:


> Thank you! This helps, A few more questions if I may:
> 1. What phone do you use?
> 2. What connector between phone and Mojo do you use?
> 3. What headphones / cable do you use?


 
  
 1. I have a Oneplus One (in the Oneplus flip case if that makes a difference).
  
 2. I have used both the Oppo HA-2 OTG cable and a custom made Forza Audio Works cable and they are both about the same regarding       interference (I am getting a Mimic OTG cable soon that is right angled for convenience but I suspect it will be the same sound wise).
  
 3. I have some Westone W60 that I use on the go with both the stock cable and a Forza Audio Works Copper Series IEM Mk2 cable; once     again both sound the same regarding interference. I have some Beyerdynamic DT1770 as well with a Forza Audio Works Noir HPC cable     but IMO they are too bulky to take outside so I have not tested it regarding interference. 
  
 As an added extra I will say I removed the OTG cable and it did reduce the interference a bit so possibly a really well shielded one might help but it was still audible anyway. Though as I said before the thing I find frustrating is that I didn't have any interference issue with the Oppo HA-2 and that is £150 cheaper than the Mojo (and sounds it in every way other than the interference). It was sort of suggested that Chord might be looking into it so hopefully they will get back to us with a solution. Hope that helps.


----------



## imattersuk

rowethren said:


> 1. I have a Oneplus One (in the Oneplus flip case if that makes a difference).
> 
> 2. I have used both the Oppo HA-2 OTG cable and a custom made Forza Audio Works cable and they are both about the same regarding       interference (I am getting a Mimic OTG cable soon that is right angled for convenience but I suspect it will be the same sound wise).
> 
> ...


 
 Been considering this all day and i'm annoyed that as a portable product it has this problem. I am thinking about sending mine back actually. 
  
 Question is what else is out there that would be as good or better used solely with a Macbook Pro at a similar price point ?


----------



## bflat

watagump said:


> I have a whopping total of 302 songs, take that.


 
  
 Woot, the thread is now officially "Wata-fied"!
  
 That is strangely the exact number of songs when you add up all of the albums from:

Taylor Swift
Backstreet Boys
InSync
Debbie Gibson
One Direction
  
 Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Duncan

mython said:


> :rolleyes:
> 
> 
> _Wow_ - you make Duncan look sane _(and that's not easy!) _




Haha, definitely not, congratulations!!



alchemical said:


> Used to own a Titan, now considering going back down that route! Was the max file limit ever changed in a firmware update do you know, or do you still need to use folder view with a large library?


10,000 tracks is the limit by the looks of it, although no idea if that is what it always has been!?


----------



## Rowethren

imattersuk said:


> Been considering this all day and i'm annoyed that as a portable product it has this problem. I am thinking about sending mine back actually.
> 
> Question is what else is out there that would be as good or better used solely with a Macbook Pro at a similar price point ?


 
 What about Shures new offering? A fair bit more expensive though and I have no idea what it sounds like but I am sure it cant be bad. Personally I would wait though. As I said a Chord rep on this forum did say someone was looking into it (possibly a case with shielding or something I have no idea tbh). Also I think you will struggle to find something that sounds so damn good as this at this price point. I do really love the sound and as suggested I am using Airplane mode but that, for me anyway, is not a suitable permanent solution.


----------



## soundblast75

tony1110 said:


> Mine took nearly 5 hours the other day and it got pretty warm. I was using my Samsung S5 charger which is 2 amp. It'll be fine.




Thats the one.it stopped soon after I posted here,it took nearly 5h and it got pretty hot using a Sony Xperia charger.now I need to see if battery life is OK.
Cheers guys, enjoy


----------



## jamato8

soundblast75 said:


> Thats the one.it stopped soon after I posted here,it took nearly 5h and it got pretty hot using a Sony Xperia charger.now I need to see if battery life is OK.
> Cheers guys, enjoy


 

 I have found that after a few charges, when I charge it now, it doesn't get near as warm. At first it got pretty warm but not so much now and feels pretty normal to the touch.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Also, what charger are you using?




JF here thought I'd just chime in here the battery is perfectly safe right up to 160 degrees Centigrade we had it made that way and its costs more than other batteries. The case of the mojo when it's charging has to shed about 1. 7 watts of heat it can only do that by radiating it away or convecting it away. If it's in a warm environment or it can't covect its heat away it's temperature will rise until there is a sufficient temperature differential to shed its heat. It's perfectly safe we have three indepentdant thermal temperature safety shut down method in mojo so please don't worry we know what we are doing. Remember a really hot cup of tea is usually only about 60 degrees C.


----------



## Watagump

bflat said:


> Woot, the thread is now officially "Wata-fied"!
> 
> That is strangely the exact number of songs when you add up all of the albums from:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had 303, but deleted one the other day, take that Shakira.


----------



## Tony1110

mojo ideas said:


> JF here thought I'd just chime in here the battery is perfectly safe right up to 160 degrees Centigrade we had it made that way and its costs more than other batteries. The case of the mojo when it's charging has to shed about 1. 7 watts of heat it can only do that by radiating it away or convecting it away. If it's in a warm environment or it can't covect its heat away it's temperature will rise until there is a sufficient temperature differential to shed its heat. It's perfectly safe we have three indepentdant thermal temperature safety shut down method in mojo so please don't worry we know what we are doing. Remember a really hot cup of tea is usually only about 60 degrees C.




Is it okay to use a 2 Amp charger?


----------



## alchemical

duncan said:


> 10,000 tracks is the limit by the looks of it, although no idea if that is what it always has been!?



Same as before then. Thanks for confirming, mate.


----------



## Tony1110

soundblast75 said:


> Thats the one.it stopped soon after I posted here,it took nearly 5h and it got pretty hot using a Sony Xperia charger.now I need to see if battery life is OK.
> Cheers guys, enjoy




I wouldn't worry about the heat. It says on the box that it'll get warm. How long you getting per charge?


----------



## Mojo ideas

tony1110 said:


> Is it okay to use a 2 Amp charger?



Absolulutely fine mojo only takes what it needs


----------



## cattlethief

(thanks for the link to Sys Concepts - they're super responsive!). 

I will second that they responded within 2 minutes of my email and the cable was dispatched within 30 minutes of payment,they even have a photo of AK120 and mojo on there page,superb!!


----------



## soundblast75

tony1110 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the heat. It says on the box that it'll get warm. How long you getting per charge?




Thats what im about to find out, dont think I've charged it properly yet.my zx100 goes quite fast via the Sony dugital out cable into mojo,gets me thru 7-10 albums in hr ot just flac.
do you get out the quoted 10 hours or so on mojo?


----------



## mscott58

bflat said:


> Woot, the thread is now officially "Wata-fied"!
> 
> That is strangely the exact number of songs when you add up all of the albums from:
> 
> ...




Will I get blacklisted if I admit one of Taylor Swift's songs is one of my reference tracks for testing gear?

Also I did have the chance to meet her in person - that was pretty cool! 

Cheers


----------



## Haden2866

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Yes, people confirmed it to work with HUGO. You  can PM, @lavricables
> to order.




For what it's worth, I ordered a silver USB lead from Lavri Cables from eBay and can vouch for them in terms of quality and delivery (to UK).


----------



## No KNOTsense

mscott58 said:


> Also just ordered a used AK100 as a transport for the Mojo as well as a custom Toslink to mate the two (thanks for the link to Sys Concepts - they're super responsive!).
> 
> Wanted to do some direct comparisons between my X3 via coax and an AK via Toslink. Realized that the AK100 is an almost perfect size-match to the Mojo and with 2 micro SD slots it can hold all of my music. Will let you all know how things work out.
> 
> Cheers


 

 Which length of cable did you go with?


----------



## Duncan

no knotsense said:


> Which length of cable did you go with?


seconded, been looking on their website, and can see that this is already one of their 'reference' cable lengths, but - which one?


----------



## Paul Meakin

watagump said:


> I had 303, but deleted one the other day, take that Shakira.


 
  
  


bflat said:


> Woot, the thread is now officially "Wata-fied"!
> 
> That is strangely the exact number of songs when you add up all of the albums from:
> 
> ...


 
  
 This made me laugh so much that I'm in tears,,, thanks guys, it's the funniest thing I've read in ages.


----------



## jlbrach

astell kern and a whole bunch of cable makers ought to send a check to Chord for all of the additional sales they are going to receive


----------



## Watagump

mscott58 said:


> Will I get blacklisted if I admit one of Taylor Swift's songs is one of my reference tracks for testing gear?
> 
> Also I did have the chance to meet her in person - that was pretty cool!
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 I have 2 of her songs, blame the Victorias Secret fashion show, for her and a couple of other songs I heard on it.


----------



## No KNOTsense

duncan said:


> seconded, been looking on their website, and can see that this is already one of their 'reference' cable lengths, but - which one?


 
  
 I just looked further at their website and I found this piece of info:
  
 "For Chord Mojo/AK120/AK120ii Tolsink to MiniPlug dia. 5mm - 4.4cm c2c 29deg."


----------



## Duncan

no knotsense said:


> I just looked further at their website and I found this piece of info:
> 
> "For Chord Mojo/AK120/AK120ii Tolsink to MiniPlug dia. 5mm - 4.4cm c2c 29deg."


Thanks  Order will be placed on Monday


----------



## proedros

so , the only way to connect *mojo with a ZX2* , is this cable ?


 http://www.amazon.com/Sony-WMC-NWH10-Conversion-Cable-Output/dp/B00FF086HE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Mython

proedros said:


> so , the only way to connect *mojo with a ZX2* , is this cable ?
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-WMC-NWH10-Conversion-Cable-Output/dp/B00FF086HE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


 
  
  
 Yep.
  
 AFAIK.


----------



## Watagump

proedros said:


> so , the only way to connect *mojo with a ZX2* , is this cable ?
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-WMC-NWH10-Conversion-Cable-Output/dp/B00FF086HE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


 
  
 $38, absurd.


----------



## proedros

watagump said:


> $38, absurd.


 
  
 i find way, way, WAY more absurd that people are paying 1000$ for some cool colours in their iems from your very loved iem company in here.......


----------



## Watagump

proedros said:


> i find way, way, WAY more absurd that people are paying 1000$ for some cool colours in their iems from your very loved iem company in here.......


 
  
 Yawn.


----------



## x RELIC x

I absolutely hate to post this but the Mojo coaxial input is generating a lot of hiss today. The only thing that helps is pressing on of the volume buttons. So, hiss appears randomly and I change the volume up or down one click and it goes away for some time before it reappears later. Clicking the volume up/down always kills the hiss but it always comes back in a sudden manner. This with the X5 and X5ii and my Oppo BDP-83 as sources.

I cycled the power on the Mojo, and source components, to no avail. Mojo ideas, Rob Watts, any ideas?

USB and optical have no such issue for me.


----------



## OK-Guy

proedros said:


> so , the only way to connect *mojo with a ZX2* , is this cable ?
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-WMC-NWH10-Conversion-Cable-Output/dp/B00FF086HE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


 
  
 should have some news on the Brimar cable next week and whether it works with Mojo/Hugo (WM-Port>mini-USB), hth...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ok-guy said:


> should have some news on the Brimar cable next week and whether it works with Mojo/Hugo (WM-Port>mini-USB), hth...


 
 From their facebook page: Wish they made it right angled on both ends.


----------



## Haden2866

beemarman said:


> Unfortunately there is no way to fix the interference problem except for using flight mode. I get the same, and, yes it's annoying but it's not so bad when the music is playing.



Can you really commit to enjoying some of the best portable audio ever delivered if you are expecting a call? Flight mode is your friend, IMHO of course. Tune in, turn off...


----------



## iichigoz

duncan said:


> I bought a Titan today, it was the same as the original AK120, but with double internal memory (128gb) and a different paint job...




Now I feel like getting an ak100 or ak120. I used to own the ak100mkii but I sold it away recently. Kind of regret it now that my mojo is here.


----------



## gndixon

Nothing new to add other than pretty impressed with Mojo so far -- got one today from Moon Audio. Will be doing more listening and comparing against my Hugo but its hard to discern a huge difference listening on my LCD-X and JH 16 Pros. And it drives both nicely (but then again they are fairly efficient)...
  
 Also have an Apogee Groove to compare against.
  
 Why did I get a Mojo -- the fact that you have to carry a wall wart to charge the Hugo is a PITA -- went on a trip to Hong Kong a few months ago and forgot the charger...


----------



## mscott58

gndixon said:


> Nothing new to add other than pretty impressed with Mojo so far -- got one today from Moon Audio. Will be doing more listening and comparing against my Hugo but its hard to discern a huge difference listening on my LCD-X and JH 16 Pros. And it drives both nicely (but then again they are fairly efficient)...
> 
> Also have an Apogee Groove to compare against.
> 
> Why did I get a Mojo -- the fact that you have to carry a wall wart to charge the Hugo is a PITA -- went on a trip to Hong Kong a few months ago and forgot the charger...


 
 Glad you enjoy it! What are you using as your source/transport? Cheers


----------



## bvng3540

good news to all ZX user, i decided to do some experiences on our cable and it work perfect, see some attached pictures


----------



## sheldaze

hachiko270296 said:


> How much of a realistic improvement is this over the Dragonfly. I don't want to hear hype saying it blows it away because I doubt it's going to be a massive difference. But being realistic, what would be the difference? I like the warmth of the dragonfly so I may just stick with it and grab a Project Polaris.


 
 The DragonFly 1.2 was something I had too. I kept it a year (in my recent headphone purchase history, a long time), and I would advise you to do the same - keep it for a good long while. It was, for me, that I found other DAC/AMP to be less grainy, thus causing my ears less fatigue and allowing for a more lush and detailed sound. I found that I was no longer listening to the DragonFly and thus sold it.
  
 The only reason I would suggest, or push you towards another DAC, is I think the double-amping may be your immediate limiting factor. You state that you're planning to buy a better amplifier. But the DragonFly does not have a dedicated line-out option. The impedance and voltage/amperage circuit for a line-out is setup entirely different than on a headphone output. As you upgrade to a separate amplifier, you may find the sound to the be limited by the DragonFly source.
  
 Back to your original question - I do not think you'll find many people here who are willing to compare the DragonFly directly against the Mojo. I will be comparing it against the top ~$300 USB DAC/AMP, which I currently own and which are the replacements for my DragonFly. I would expect the same lack of grain, but even more detail with the Mojo, beyond those USB DAC/AMP. It would be difficult (impossible?) for any manufacturer to add the kind of detail I'm expecting onto the entry-level DragonFly. So I think you're really talking about at least two levels of upgrades - first to a cleaner sound, then adding much more musical detail on top. Hope this helps?


----------



## gndixon

mscott58 said:


> Glad you enjoy it! What are you using as your source/transport? Cheers


 
 Optical from MacBook Pro (Tidal and Audirvana) right now. I typically use a Fiio X3ii via coax (or iPhone/iPad/Tidal) on the Hugo when traveling -- need to get another coax cable for the Fiio to work with the Mojo though...


----------



## mscott58

gndixon said:


> Optical from MacBook Pro (Tidal and Audirvana) right now. I typically use a Fiio X3ii via coax (or iPhone/iPad/Tidal) on the Hugo when traveling -- need to get another coax cable for the Fiio to work with the Mojo though...


 
 Would love to hear your impressions on Toslink versus coax. That's the comparison I'll be making as well. Cheers


----------



## audionewbi

Mojo is so easy in connecting with stuff, I am certain it should work with those Brimar cable. I also hope they can make a 90 degree cable.


----------



## OK-Guy

haden2866 said:


> Can you really commit to enjoying some of the best portable audio ever delivered if you are expecting a call? Flight mode is your friend, IMHO of course. Tune in, turn off...


 
  
 can't argue with that...


----------



## mscott58

mscott58 said:


> Also just ordered a used AK100 as a transport for the Mojo as well as a custom Toslink to mate the two (thanks for the link to Sys Concepts - they're super responsive!).
> 
> Wanted to do some direct comparisons between my X3 via coax and an AK via Toslink. Realized that the AK100 is an almost perfect size-match to the Mojo and with 2 micro SD slots it can hold all of my music. Will let you all know how things work out.
> 
> Cheers


 
 Just got an email from Sys Concepts asking me for some good pictures of my upcoming AK100/Mojo stack with their custom 2.2mm Toslink cable. Guess they know this will likely be a big seller for them given the popularity of the Mojo! Cheers


----------



## OK-Guy

gndixon said:


> ... the fact that you have to carry a wall wart to charge the Hugo is a PITA -- went on a trip to Hong Kong a few months ago and forgot the charger...


 
  
 c'mon you can't blame Hugo for your memory loss...


----------



## Deftone

duncan said:


> I couldn't resist... @PhilW at Custom Cables had an AK120 Titan with my name on it...
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need is a shorter optical cable!!


 
 £800 for a transport, ouch, poor wallet.


----------



## OK-Guy

bvng3540 said:


> good news to all ZX user, i decided to do some experiences on our cable and it work perfect, see some attached pictures


 
  
 if that's a guarantee that it works, pm me and I'll buy a couple...


----------



## bvng3540

ok-guy said:


> if that's a guarantee that it works, pm me and I'll buy a couple...


 
 yes it's a GUARANTEE, just do what i did and you should have one that work perfect, sorry it is just a DIY cable, and for personal used only, not for SALE


----------



## xtr4

mscott58 said:


> Also just ordered a used AK100 as a transport for the Mojo as well as a custom Toslink to mate the two (thanks for the link to Sys Concepts - they're super responsive!).
> 
> Wanted to do some direct comparisons between my X3 via coax and an AK via Toslink. Realized that the AK100 is an almost perfect size-match to the Mojo and with 2 micro SD slots it can hold all of my music. Will let you all know how things work out.
> 
> Cheers



Hahah mscott58, you're the guy that sent the pictures to SysConcepts when I wrote in haha I bought the same cables as you did using your pictures as reference. Thanks buddy


----------



## OK-Guy

this lady is searching for her Mojo...


----------



## jlbrach

thought i would add that the mojo sounds absolutely fantastic with my ether.....sounds like it was made for it....beautiful


----------



## JACONE

Man!
  
 I'm glad I chose not to sell my AK120. 
 All I need now is the Mojo and the Sysconcept cable.
 I have my k10s coming back from a refit. 
  
  
 I think I'm set as my wallet can't take it any more!


----------



## Bengkia369

jlbrach said:


> thought i would add that the mojo sounds absolutely fantastic with my ether.....sounds like it was made for it....beautiful




Mojo made all my iems and headphones sounds good - JH Angie, Sennheiser IE800, Sony Z7, Piano Forte VIII, Grado PS500, GS1000i


----------



## FidelityCastro

This thread shows that Chord have put out a really good product, particularly price-wise. A lot of people are posting similar comments to the Hugo thread when that first came out, and clearly they have tapped a brand new audience who find the price, and of course the extra portability (hence some Hugo owners getting one) very welcome. 

Well done Chord.


----------



## stevemiddie

fidelitycastro said:


> This thread shows that Chord have put out a really good product, particularly price-wise. A lot of people are posting similar comments to the Hugo thread when that first came out, and clearly they have tapped a brand new audience who find the price, and of course the extra portability (hence some Hugo owners getting one) very welcome.
> 
> Well done Chord.


 
  
 + 1


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Hehehe love this combi. Being on it for almost 2 days!


----------



## jlbrach

what most impresses me is how well the mojo drives my cans..both my HD800 and my either have no trouble at all being driven by the Mojo...n such a tiny package it is quite remarkable


----------



## jmills8

zzmadzz said:


> Hehehe love this combi. Being on it for almost 2 days!


 What is that, two amps?


----------



## jimbojangles

After following this thread from the start, finally I will pick up my mojo today. I intend to use a volume capped UK iPhone 6 as transport. Does anyone know whether this would be an issue with power to the mojo. I will be using shure 846 iem's .sorry if this is a dumb question .


----------



## MrBucket

jmills8 said:


> What is that, two amps?


 
 You can use the Mojo in line level mode, its not perfect but its still quite good.  I'm actually using mine like that right now as my Bifrost is out getting its multibit upgrade.  PC -> Uptone Audio Regen -> Mojo -> Lyr 2 -> LCD-X and it sounds amazing.


----------



## MrBucket

jimbojangles said:


> After following this thread from the start, finally I will pick up my mojo today. I intend to use a volume capped UK iPhone 6 as transport. Does anyone know whether this would be an issue with power to the mojo. I will be using shure 846 iem's .sorry if this is a dumb question .


 
 Sound be fine since the Mojo will be doing the D to A conversion along with the amplification.


----------



## Libertad

zzmadzz said:


> Hehehe love this combi. Being on it for almost 2 days!


 
 hows the mojo with the CT-6E does it synergies well?


----------



## jimbojangles

That's great Thankyou for the prompt replyMrBucket


----------



## ZzmadzZ

libertad said:


> hows the mojo with the CT-6E does it synergies well?




Hey right now I have the ct6e in my ears and trust me this combi blows me away with the ct6e. Simply the best pairing I have heard out of the ct6e. 

I suspect mojo with my fireflies might sound even better! But Cdm and mojo are portable so that's the best part!


----------



## ZzmadzZ

And yes it's considered double amplification but honestly mojo paired with Cdm sounds Soso much better to my ears. With improvement in the soundstage and a much lusher and analogish mids!

Mojo alone is fantastic too though! Just happen to have a Cdm lying around hahaha. Got a pleasant surprise with their synergy!


----------



## jlbrach

i have the yiggy/rag combo which is superb but that said there is absolutely no need to double amp the mojo and add all kinds of layers onto the music....the mojo does just fine as it is and everything i have read tells me amping either the hugo or the mojo makes little sense.....that is just my 2 cents


----------



## FidelityCastro

I believe the thinking behind it is to use the best of each device, if you happen to have both. I.e. You use the Chord DAC (mine happens to be Hugo) and then use the CDM tube amp to warm up the Chord sound. 
However, I appreciate that you can't take the Chord amp out of the equation, so it's not ideal. 
I've tried it with the Hugo/CDM and it certainly sounds good, but I wouldn't carry it around with me, even with a bag. I tend to just use one or the other, seeing as they're both DAC+AMP and play around with different IEM synergies to get a "better" / different SQ flavour. YMMV etc.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Oh definitely, mojo by itself is good but what's wrong with alittle experimenting to spice up the sound? If it sounds even better why not? Hahaha.


----------



## TomGi

x relic x said:


> I absolutely hate to post this but the Mojo coaxial input is generating a lot of hiss today. The only thing that helps is pressing on of the volume buttons. So, hiss appears randomly and I change the volume up or down one click and it goes away for some time before it reappears later. Clicking the volume up/down always kills the hiss but it always comes back in a sudden manner. This with the X5 and X5ii and my Oppo BDP-83 as sources.
> 
> I cycled the power on the Mojo, and source components, to no avail. @Mojo ideas, @Rob Watts, any ideas?
> 
> USB and optical have no such issue for me.


 
 I have exactly the same issue using the spdif input. I use the yellow Puc 2 USB to spdif interface.

 The (coil? battery ?) whining which I am able to listen when I put my ear on the Mojo can be heard in my IEM. The whining depends on the volume settings and appears and disappears.
  
 Never had this behavior with my Hugo !


----------



## jmills8

tomgi said:


> I have exactly the same issue using the spdif input.
> 
> 
> The (coil? battery ?) whining which I am able to listen when I put my ear on the Mojo can be heard in my IEM. The whining depends on the volume settings and appears and disappears.
> ...


This sounds troubling, I want my amp to be dead quiet.


----------



## x RELIC x

tomgi said:


> I have exactly the same issue using the spdif input.
> 
> 
> The (coil? battery ?) whining which I am able to listen when I put my ear on the Mojo can be heard in my IEM. The whining depends on the volume settings and appears and disappears.
> ...




Actually, it's just through my Angie IEM. I don't really hear any _external_ noise at all from the Mojo. All my other headphones are fine but the Angie has this intermittent issue. Like I said it goes away for a time if I change the volume by just one click, but then reappears a short time later. I hear it with music playing or paused with the Angie and, again, when paused all I have to do is click one of the volume buttons and the hiss goes away for a time. There is _none of this behaviour using the USB or TOSlink inputs._ Definately just with coaxial input and Angie IEM.


----------



## audionewbi

I am also thinking of playing around with amps this weekend and see how each amp change the sound. I still cannot get over how small Mojo is, hoping that my unit arrives soon.


----------



## TomGi

Could you hear the whining when you put your ear on the Mojo ?
  
 No problem with the USB input.
  
 The intermittent behavior is the same for me.
  
 I was thinking that my Mojo was faulty.


----------



## jmills8

Small but heavy.


----------



## audionewbi

jmills8 said:


> Small but heavy.


 
  
 AKJr has optical out?!


----------



## jmills8

yep.


----------



## x RELIC x

tomgi said:


> Could you hear the whining when you put your ear on the Mojo ?
> 
> No problem with the USB input.
> 
> ...




You know what, you're right! Put my ear to the Mojo and it's the same hiss I hear externally as through the Angie, and when I click either volume button it goes away briefly or for a short period. With coaxial still plugged in I then connect the USB input and the hiss immediately goes away. Hmmmm....... Only with coaxial input.


----------



## audionewbi

jmills8 said:


> yep.


 
 How did you do it, is your one modded since as far as i know AKJr does not have optical out.


----------



## jmills8

audionewbi said:


> How did you do it, is your one modded since as far as i know AKJr does not have optical out.


Shop connected it for me.


----------



## audionewbi

jmills8 said:


> Shop connected it for me.


 
 I just asked AKJr does not have optical out.


----------



## MrBucket

audionewbi said:


> I just asked AKJr does not have optical out.


 
 Cant imagine it was done for more than anything but a photo.  Dunno why they would do that.


----------



## jmills8

audionewbi said:


> I just asked AKJr does not have optical out.


It worked


----------



## Duncan

audionewbi said:


> I am also thinking of playing around with amps this weekend and see how each amp change the sound. I still cannot get over how small Mojo is, hoping that my unit arrives soon.


All this talk of double amping has made me think...

In my possession I have two amps, Vorzuge Duo and Pure II+ and, well, blow me down with a feather - they're the same form factor as the AK120 / Mojo...

Wow, if you could find a small enough 3.5 to 3.5mm cable that would almost undoubtedly be the smallest and most transportable high grade triple stack going!


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> All this talk of double amping has made me think...
> 
> In my possession I have two amps, Vorzuge Duo and Pure II+ and, well, blow me down with a feather - they're the same form factor as the AK120 / Mojo...
> 
> Wow, if you could find a small enough 3.5 to 3.5mm cable that would almost undoubtedly be the smallest and most transportable high grade triple stack going!




Haha, still wouldn't beat the mega stack I did a few months ago (used for comparisons)! 




FWIW I think the Mojo easily beats all of it in SQ.


----------



## TokenGesture

Boys and their toys... Chaps and their DAPs...


----------



## Duncan

Hehe. try to go on a flight with that setup, and I think security would be your new best friend...


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> Hehe. try to go on a flight with that setup, and I think security would be your new best friend...




Haha! I know!


----------



## gavinfabl

x relic x said:


> Haha, still wouldn't beat the mega stack I did a few months ago (used for comparisons)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol I think you missed out something there


----------



## audionewbi

duncan said:


> All this talk of double amping has made me think...
> 
> In my possession I have two amps, Vorzuge Duo and Pure II+ and, well, blow me down with a feather - they're the same form factor as the AK120 / Mojo...
> 
> Wow, if you could find a *small enough 3.5 to 3.5mm cable* that would almost undoubtedly be the smallest and most transportable high grade triple stack going!


 
 Sure 
 https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


----------



## Duncan

audionewbi said:


> Sure
> https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


You're not supposed to be _encouraging_ me!!


----------



## audionewbi

duncan said:


> You're not supposed to be _encouraging_ me!!


 
 Hey no one forced you to get the AK120 as a transport.
  
 PS: This is only 5 USD


----------



## phonomat

duncan said:


> All this talk of double amping has made me think...
> 
> In my possession I have two amps, Vorzuge Duo and Pure II+ and, well, blow me down with a feather - they're the same form factor as the AK120 / Mojo...
> 
> Wow, if you could find a small enough 3.5 to 3.5mm cable that would almost undoubtedly be the smallest and most transportable high grade *triple stack* going!




Throw in one more cable and you could do quadruple, just sayin'.


----------



## imattersuk

This cable works well with the Macbook Pro
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003NT6RDO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01


----------



## Rowethren

Before going to sleep last night I was laying in bed listening to Pink Floyd Animals (ironic because I actually work at Battersea Power Station) with the Mojo and some Beyerdynamic DT 1770... What can I say other that WOW everything just sounded perfect. I think the thing that got me was just how precise the decay was on instruments and the fine detail of what was going on in the studio during the recording. Even if there is a bit of an interference issue when it makes music sound this good I'm not sure I care anymore!


----------



## OK-Guy

rowethren said:


> Before going to sleep last night I was laying in bed listening to Pink Floyd Animals (ironic because I actually work at Battersea Power Station) with the Mojo and some Beyerdynamic DT 1770... What can I say other that WOW everything just sounded perfect. I think the thing that got me was just how precise the decay was on instruments and the fine detail of what was going on in the studio during the recording. Even if there is a bit of an interference issue when it makes music sound this good I'm not sure I care anymore!


 
  
 I daresay many will complain of interference levels whilst listening to their Mojo in bed... women huh...


----------



## Rowethren

Sadly not a problem, forever alone!


----------



## gavinfabl

Can I have some opinions please on which app everyone prefers when using an Apple device with the Mojo. Whilst I have FLAC and DSD recordings, most of my music is MP3 at 320 bit rate. I currently have Neutron and Onkyo HF Player apps and I cannot decide which one is best. 

So what does everyone else prefer, or is there another option on the app front?


----------



## musicday

Hopefully more will be able to afford one from 1st November,we shall see.


----------



## SearchOfSub

edit.


----------



## all999

musicday said:


> Hopefully more will be able to afford one from 1st November,we shall see.


 
 Afford what and why?


----------



## OK-Guy

rowethren said:


> Sadly not a problem, forever alone!


 

 awww, at least you have a Mojo...


----------



## OK-Guy

all999 said:


> Afford what and why?


 
  
 end of the month... payday.


----------



## Rowethren

ok-guy said:


> awww, at least you have a Mojo...




Yep and I even look a bit like Austin Powers! My dress sence is better though, I think...


----------



## jellofund

I'm finding my Mojo a bit of a pain with Windows (10) and wonder if a fellow Windows user could confirm if what I'm seeing is normal?
  
 I have my Mojo connected via USB and when I view audio devices in the Sound tab I see 'Chord Async USB 44.1 kHz-768kHz' as the default device so that looks okay. However, when I right click and select 'properties' and then 'supported formats'  the only sample rates I can select are 44.1, 48.0, 88.2 & 96.0 kHz. Does that look right or should I be seeing 192 kHz and upwards too?
  
 I've also selected the default format from the 'Advanced' tab as 2 channel, 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD quality) as most of the files I'll be using will be CD's or from Tidal. Correctly the red light displays on the Mojo.
  
 If I try and play some HD Tracks samplers (88.2, 96, 176, 192 kHz etc.) using Foobar the bitrate light stays fixed at red unless I set the default format to something higher. Switching to 2 channel, 24 bit, 192000 Hz for instance correctly turns the light blue. I had hoped that by doing this the I would then see the light change depending on the bitrate of the incoming file but irrespective of what bitrate of file I play the light on the Mojo remains blue. Is there a way to get the Mojo / or PC to avoid up-sampling, which I presume is what's happening, all material to 192 kHz or do I need to manually set the default format each time?
  
 I also tried playing a DSD 64 file (.dsf) but got an unsupported format message. Perhaps that's one for another day though...walk before you can run etc. 
  
 Thanks very much for any help. Happy to add some screen grabs if that helps.
  
Edit: should add that I unzipped & installed Chord's Windows driver + the ASIO 64 (iirc) add-on before attaching the Mojo to my PC.


----------



## phonomat

rowethren said:


> Yep and I even look a bit like Austin Powers!


 
 That might be your problem right there (jk of course; I look like the hunchback of Notre Dame myself).


----------



## emilsoft

gndixon said:


> Nothing new to add other than pretty impressed with Mojo so far -- got one today from Moon Audio. Will be doing more listening and comparing against my Hugo but its hard to discern a huge difference listening on my LCD-X and JH 16 Pros. And it drives both nicely (but then again they are fairly efficient)...
> 
> Also have an Apogee Groove to compare against.
> 
> Why did I get a Mojo -- the fact that you have to carry a wall wart to charge the Hugo is a PITA -- went on a trip to Hong Kong a few months ago and forgot the charger...



How are you finding the groove vs Mojo?


----------



## FidelityCastro

gavinfabl said:


> Lol I think you missed out something there




Yep, definitely missing the kitchen sink


----------



## stevemiddie

ok-guy said:


> I daresay many will complain of interference levels whilst listening to their Mojo in bed... women huh...


 
  
 I wish my woman would intefere with me.


----------



## OK-Guy

stevemiddie said:


> I wish my woman would intefere with me.


 
  
 become a hammers fan and you'll have to fight them off... simple solutions huh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
*jellofund*... if you can wait till Monday I'll get some answers from the Team, hth...


----------



## stevemiddie

ok-guy said:


> become a hammers fan and you'll have to fight them off... simple solutions huh...


 
  
 They're gonna get stuffed by Chelski today.  (This statement is vaguely related to the Mojo)


----------



## Duncan

Mojo and AK120 seem to have a good side effect to their partnership (which I didn't have with the QP1R) portable hand heater!! Great for the upcoming winter months.

#addedbenefits


----------



## OK-Guy

stevemiddie said:


> They're gonna get stuffed by Chelski today.  (This statement is vaguely related to the Mojo)


 
  
 you could have a point, we're at home... easy 3pt banker for us on 5/12...


----------



## h1f1add1cted

jmills8 said:


> Small but heavy.


 
  
 Could you please make a photo with powered on MoJo and AK Jr. palying Music files? Since Astell&Kern never said and claimed the AK Jr. hast optical out it would be interesting why this should work... this would be like "ops we forgot to remove the optical out, now silence and we only tell people it has a regular 3,5mm analog output" which would make no sense, because optical out would be a nice marketing feature, to get better sales on AK Jr.


----------



## iichigoz

Hey guys, it's my toslink cable not compatible so my mojo is fine. I realised the qp1r doesn't synergies well with the mojo so I guess it's better on its own. Thanks for all the advises and help. Great community here.


----------



## MrBucket

jellofund said:


> I'm finding my Mojo a bit of a pain with Windows (10) and wonder if a fellow Windows user could confirm if what I'm seeing is normal?
> 
> I have my Mojo connected via USB and when I view audio devices in the Sound tab I see 'Chord Async USB 44.1 kHz-768kHz' as the default device so that looks okay. However, when I right click and select 'properties' and then 'supported formats'  the only sample rates I can select are 44.1, 48.0, 88.2 & 96.0 kHz. Does that look right or should I be seeing 192 kHz and upwards too?
> 
> ...


 
 I know to do DSD you need to set the program to the ASIO device as well as set the output encoding to DoP (DSD over PCM) to get it to decode DSD natively.  That's how I do it with Windows 8.1 and JRiver at least.


----------



## jmills8

duncan said:


> Mojo and AK120 seem to have a good side effect to their partnership (which I didn't have with the QP1R) portable hand heater!! Great for the upcoming winter months.
> 
> #addedbenefits


 It does get hot.


----------



## fumoffuXx

iichigoz said:


> Hey guys, it's my toslink cable not compatible so my mojo is fine. I realised the qp1r doesn't synergies well with the mojo so I guess it's better on its own. Thanks for all the advises and help. Great community here.


questyle give the mojo a cold and dead synergy


----------



## SearchOfSub

I remember Hugo was good with pcm Redbook but not so good with dsd. mojo the same?


----------



## Bengkia369

iichigoz said:


> Hey guys, it's my toslink cable not compatible so my mojo is fine. I realised the qp1r doesn't synergies well with the mojo so I guess it's better on its own. Thanks for all the advises and help. Great community here.




Jaben spotted???!!!


----------



## audionewbi

I can't go back to hugo


----------



## fumoffuXx

I am super depressed i own an esther m1 vitality. Hoping to buy the mojo. But when i coaxed it in from the esther...it sounded so similar to the esther stand alone. Except the bass impact was heavier on the mojo to the esther i suppose esther has a weaker amp for the reason. My coax cables were mogami and belden 75ohm copper coaxial cables diy. Really sad at the moment.


----------



## Bengkia369

audionewbi said:


> I can't go back to hugo




Hugo sounds thinner compared to Mojo, I paired my Hugo with Pathos Aurium tube amp, this combo makes the Hugo warmer and sounds fuller.


----------



## jellofund

mrbucket said:


> I know to do DSD you need to set the program to the ASIO device as well as set the output encoding to DoP (DSD over PCM) to get it to decode DSD natively.  That's how I do it with Windows 8.1 and JRiver at least.


 
  
 Thanks for this!
  
 I haven't really played around with the Foobar settings before but know someone who is very experienced with it so will ask him how I go about this (couldn't see anything obvious).
  
 In the meantime I downloaded a trial of JRiver and set things up the way you mentioned. Got the DSD light on my Mojo but the .dsf file still wouldn't play. I'm putting it down to a problem with the file itself though as I've just downloaded another free .dsf sample track (DSD64) and it's playing perfectly.
  
 Cheers again


----------



## Duncan

fumoffuxx said:


> questyle give the mojo a cold and dead synergy


Some may remember a few dozen pages back that I mentioned that the FiiO X5 seemed to pair better (but was a bit shouty) with the MoJo, however, now that I have the AK120, I have to agree with you, the AK is more musical from its optical out than the QP1R...

I would never have thought it (especially with my skepticism re differences in optical outputs) that I would end up comparing optical outputs!

Now makes me curious if the AK DNA is the same whether at my lowly level or at the top of the tree...

Irrespective, I've got the player (and in turn the setup) for its form factor, that it sounds better than what I had up until yesterday is an added bonus


----------



## fumoffuXx

duncan said:


> Some may remember a few dozen pages back that I mentioned that the FiiO X5 seemed to pair better (but was a bit shouty) with the MoJo, however, now that I have the AK120, I have to agree with you, the AK is more musical from its optical out than the QP1R...
> 
> I would never have thought it (especially with my skepticism re differences in optical outputs) that I would end up comparing optical outputs!
> 
> ...


if u try with coax out, it will sound more fleshy. But dx50 sounds like ass with the mojo esther makes the mojo redundant. Sad

So imho i believe mojo is built for ak daps


----------



## musicday

Edit my post: hope more people get to hear Mojo and see how good it is.
A real bargain for money in audiophiles world


----------



## fumoffuXx

musicday said:


> Edit my post: hope more people get to hear Mojo and see how good it is.
> A real bargain for money in audiophiles world


its good for someone new to the game.


----------



## spanner

I'm having problems using my new Mojo with Android (Cyanogenmod 11 M12 on a Samsung Galaxy S4). I get no audio output at all when the Mojo is connected via OTG. From a console 'dmesg' says amongst other things "warning! unlikely big volume range" and doing a few web searches I see others having similar problems with USB audio devices. Unfortunately there does not appear to be a solution, so I'm hoping someone here has some insight.
  
 On the plus side it works fine connected to Foobar2000 on my PC, and I have no problems playing DSD files.


----------



## SearchOfSub

spanner said:


> I'm having problems using my new Mojo with Android (Cyanogenmod 11 M12 on a Samsung Galaxy S4). I get no audio output at all when the Mojo is connected via OTG. From a console 'dmesg' says amongst other things "warning! unlikely big volume range" and doing a few web searches I see others having similar problems with USB audio devices. Unfortunately there does not appear to be a solution, so I'm hoping someone here has some insight.
> 
> On the plus side it works fine connected to Foobar2000 on my PC, and I have no problems playing DSD files.




Some samsung do not support usb host. are you sure your model support it?


----------



## Tony1110

fumoffuxx said:


> its good for someone new to the game.





What does this mean exactly? Is it not good for people who aren't new to the game?


----------



## SearchOfSub

tony1110 said:


> What does this mean exactly? Is it not good for people who aren't new to the game?





well, compared to upper end dacs, (I am assuming the more experienced you are, the higher costing gear you have) it dosent go beyond it. Like a giant killer. Been said many times repededly both here and Hugo thread that many prefer hugo. Some can't tell much difference between dragonfly which cost 1/4 of mojo, and oppo ha2 which cost half. So, it's an entry level dac sound quality wise I suppose. prabably lacking refinement and transparency to high end dacs.


----------



## iichigoz

fumoffuxx said:


> questyle give the mojo a cold and dead synergy




Actually I thought if it's just a source, shouldn't they sound the same across the board? What changes it?


----------



## iichigoz

bengkia369 said:


> Jaben spotted???!!!




Haha yes I was at Jaben. You were there?


----------



## alchemical

Hmm, from my following of the thread there are definitely some people saying they still prefer the Hugo, but also others (who own both) saying they're leaning more towards the Mojo now (portability playing a part obviously). The majority of HA2 comments I've read have been people saying theirs are now up for sale having heard the Mojo. Which all equates to a product that is certainly more than entry level sound-wise and extraordinary value for the price.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> well, compared to upper end dacs, (I am assuming the more experienced you are, the higher costing gear you have) it dosent go beyond it. Like a giant killer. Been said many times repededly both here and Hugo thread that many prefer hugo. Some can't tell much difference between dragonfly which cost 1/4 of mojo, and oppo ha2 which cost half. *So, it's an entry level dac sound quality wise I suppose.* prabably lacking refinement and transparency to high end dacs.




I would have to disagree with this 100%. The DAC in the Mojo is anything but entry level. It has plenty of refinement and transparency. Loads of it. It just isn't shouty like so much other gear out there. Also, the analogue section of the Mojo may be tuned to be smoother but it also is very powerful (same as Hugo) and anything but entry level. The specs of 0.00017% THD certainly play out from what I'm hearing. Dead quiet and grain free. 

If a user prefers a bright signature that's fine, but to say Mojo is entry level, well, no it isn't. This performance doesn't reflect this price. That's why it's a game changer IMO.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Basically I think the OP who got quoted was trying to say it's an entry level dac to his ears


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Basically I think the OP who got quoted was trying to say it's an entry level dac to his ears




That's different. Actually, I read that he just couldn't really hear a difference. Could be his ears, could be the headphones, could be his preference.

Undoubtedly Mojo won't be for everyone. :wink_face:


----------



## audionewbi

Any ortofon e-q8 owners? If not you guys are missing out big time. Finally a pairing that brings the best of e-Q8. I had mix result with everything including HUGO but finally a match.
 e-Q8 is very sensitive to poor amplification, it will distored badly if it isn't happy.


----------



## OK-Guy

x relic x said:


> That's different. Actually, I read that he just couldn't really hear a difference. Could be his ears, could be the headphones, could be his preference.
> 
> Undoubtedly Mojo won't be for everyone.


 
  
 or ear wax... it plays a part, you will get a wax build-up when listening to new equipment/headphones, it's just your ears protection kicking in.


----------



## psikey

Having had the Dragonfly and HA-2 for use with my Note4 and laptop, I was beginning to think this DAC talk was all "The Emperors Cloths" and returned each during return window. I then got the Mojo and I can now see what the fuss is about with dedicated DAC's. Noticeably better to my ears with my SE846's, so much so I can now hear the benefit of 24/96; 24/192 and DSD files.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengkia369

searchofsub said:


> Basically I think the OP who got quoted was trying to say it's an entry level dac to his ears




Lol first time I heard people saying Mojo is entry level sound, seriously if Mojo is entry level I doubt many dap is high end sound already.


----------



## TokenGesture

Mojo has redefined what entry level sounds like


----------



## audionewbi

I really wish Chord words on some after market cables to go along with its product. There was rumours that they were going to work with chord electronics (which are local to them) but nothing came out of it.
  
 I love to see some official release of various digital portable solution.


----------



## OK-Guy

next up 'Clash of the Titans'... Mojo v Hugo v TT v Dave.


----------



## SearchOfSub

well getting mine on second batch. I'm sure it will sound good after all its from same designer and is Hugo line.


----------



## Bengkia369

If I already received my Mojo, is it the 1st batch?


----------



## OK-Guy

audionewbi said:


> I really wish Chord words on some after market cables to go along with its product. There was rumours that they were going to work with chord electronics (which are local to them) but nothing came out of it.


 
  
 Chord Cable Co. is not a part of Chord Electronics, my apologies for the correction but best to clarify imo.


----------



## OK-Guy

bengkia369 said:


> If I already received my Mojo, is it the 1st batch?


 
  
 there's not batch as such, it's a case of how quickly Chord can get Mojo shipped from The Pump, hth.


----------



## tassardar

bengkia369 said:


> Lol first time I heard people saying Mojo is entry level sound, seriously if Mojo is entry level I doubt many dap is high end sound already.




That's exactly what I thought. If all those ak and zx2 user users are believing it's an improvement, entry sound has reached a brand new level


----------



## SearchOfSub

bengkia369 said:


> If I already received my Mojo, is it the 1st batch?




I am in the United states and from the store I am getting, their first shipment of mojo have been sold out, so waiting for the second shipment(batch is what I called it).


----------



## Duncan

tassardar said:


> That's exactly what I thought. If all those ak and zx2 user users are believing it's an improvement, entry sound has reached a brand new level


More so, in that case today's entry level is yesterday upper midrange level, happy days for the consumer 

I've just scared myself working out how much I've spent on portable gear (as an overall, not just what I walk around with) in the past 12 months... Could've saved so much money had I known what was coming out 

Still the funniest moment for me recently was seeing a 2nd hand relatively decent E class Mercedes for sale for less than what I paid for my IEMs, that tells me there is something inherently wrong with the market, which by the looks of it, Chord are trying to redress.


----------



## fumoffuXx

iichigoz said:


> Actually I thought if it's just a source, shouldn't they sound the same across the board? What changes it?


i would say. The way the information is transmited. I was skeptical until i tried it. U need to try to believe


----------



## Libertad

ok-guy said:


> next up 'Clash of the Titans'... Mojo v Hugo v TT v Dave.


 
 thats like comparing a sports car to a  purpose built track car and then comparing that to an LMP1 sports prototype.


----------



## audionewbi

ok-guy said:


> Chord Cable Co. is not a part of Chord Electronics, my apologies for the correction but best to clarify imo.


 
 O yea chord cable, that is what they are called. I think most know they are two different company but you guys are both in one country, it should be hard to collaborate. 
  
 I swear I saw a post last year on their page saying that there was going to be a collaboration between the two to bring certain items to fit chord hugo. 
 edit: here is the one of the links http://www.chord.co.uk/blog/chord-cables-and-the-chord-electronics-hugo-dac/


----------



## Duncan

fumoffuxx said:


> i would say. The way the information is transmited. I was skeptical until i tried it. U need to try to believe


As I mentioned in an earlier post, where this gets very complicated is if the source you're using can be EQ'd via its digital output, if it can then even if EQ is switched off, you're still getting the flavour of the source sent to your DAC...


----------



## fumoffuXx

tony1110 said:


> What does this mean exactly? Is it not good for people who aren't new to the game?


if someone has higher end stuff. Mojo has the sq on par with the soundaware m1 esther


----------



## psikey

jellofund said:


> I'm finding my Mojo a bit of a pain with Windows (10) and wonder if a fellow Windows user could confirm if what I'm seeing is normal?
> 
> I have my Mojo connected via USB and when I view audio devices in the Sound tab I see 'Chord Async USB 44.1 kHz-768kHz' as the default device so that looks okay. However, when I right click and select 'properties' and then 'supported formats'  the only sample rates I can select are 44.1, 48.0, 88.2 & 96.0 kHz. Does that look right or should I be seeing 192 kHz and upwards too?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I found opposite. I installed the Chord driver and shows new Audio Device & in properties/Advanced shows everything from 2 channel 16/44,000 to 32/384,000.
  
 I did try Foobar2000 and got dsf files playing via headphone out but then couldn't be bothered to spend time getting correct out via the DAC with some add-ins so I purchased the JRiver software (only £33) and that works perfectly especially after setting Bitstreaming for DSD.  My XPS13 with 1TB and JRiver is now my home player (Note4 with 128SD/Mojo portable use). Not interference of any kind via USB connection with both.


----------



## Bengkia369

Burning in 10 hours, find that soundstage on Mojo opened up.


----------



## audionewbi

bengkia369 said:


> Burning in 10 hours, find that soundstage on Mojo opened up.


 
 I hope not too much, I am really digging what I am hearing, if I wanted open sound hugo would have done it for me. I find Mojo incredibly engaging and HUGO well too referece like.
  
 With mojo i listen to music, with hugo i test out gears/albums.


----------



## Currawong

Interesting. I just got mine and I might have to put some hours on it. I have known that Chord were going to make the Mojo for a while, but not that they were going to answer pretty much every criticism of the Hugo, especially in price, as well as carefully consider the packaging.
  
 I foresee a small spike in sales of second-hand original AK100s as people look for DAPs of matching size to use with the Mojo.


----------



## Duncan

currawong said:


> I foresee a small spike in sales of second-hand original AK100s as people look for DAPs of matching size to use with the Mojo.


Yup, you personally will probably remember some of my scornful posts re AK, but here I am with an AK (albeit the 120) and am happier than a pig in poop, for the form factor primarily but the sound also...

Makes me wonder how I lived for so long lugging around Hugo and FiiO X5 in my jacket pocket (not to mention I prefer this new sound to that older one!)


----------



## audionewbi

I am waiting for Shanling M2, I personally prefer the Shanling M3 optical out more than AK120 as for start it does 24/192 where as AK120 requires me to by a sysconcept cable that is going to cost me 120 AUD. 
  
 I once again want to say e-Q8 and Mojo is a perfect synergy for my ears.


----------



## Currawong

Of course, the ideal pairing is that damn Shure 'stat. I spent a bit of time with Jude's set this arvo and _damn!_ Now the Laylas sound congested in comparison.  I guess 3-piece portable bricks refuse to die!


----------



## audionewbi

I actually checked with my bank if i can get a quick loan for shure and they are happy to do it ( I wish I was joking). I was told the price for Australian market is from 3000-6000 AUD (yes couldnt be more vague! )


----------



## Duncan

audionewbi said:


> I am waiting for Shanling M2, I personally prefer the Shanling M3 optical out more than AK120 as for start it does 24/192 where as AK120 requires me to by a sysconcept cable that is going to cost me 120 AUD.
> 
> I once again want to say e-Q8 and Mojo is a perfect synergy for my ears.


I'm looking at getting one of those sysconcept cables but am puzzled by your statement, I'm using a vanilla optical cable and it is pushing 24/192 to the mojo with no problem.


----------



## audionewbi

duncan said:


> I'm looking at getting one of those sysconcept cables but am puzzled by your statement, I'm using a vanilla optical cable and it is pushing 24/192 to the mojo with no problem.


 
 It is reported AK120 titan has no issue but a number of us AK120 owners had issue with a lot of our units. Only solution was the sysconcept cable. Some report stated that AK120 wasn't a proper optical out and the volume knob effected the final SNR. After that report there was a AK firmware update that by default set the volume on max when optical out was selected.
  
 I cannot find the link of that report anymore but there are number of AK120 user out there who has a lot of issues with AK120 over at the HUGO thread.


----------



## Duncan

Ahh, okay, thanks for clarifying  wonder if that point is worth adding to the first post also, with the probable upsurge in 2nd hand AK120s being bought for this purpose...


----------



## mscott58

currawong said:


> Interesting. I just got mine and I might have to put some hours on it. I have known that Chord were going to make the Mojo for a while, but not that they were going to answer pretty much every criticism of the Hugo, especially in price, as well as carefully consider the packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


That's exactly what I just did! Found a good price on a used AK100 and then ordered the Sys Concept Toslink cable. Should have the whole thing together by end of next week. 

And to think that I used to be one of the people who really disliked the AK100. Guess I just had to find it's proper use-case. 

Cheers


----------



## LFC_SL

audionewbi said:


> I actually checked with my bank if i can get a quick loan for shure and they are happy to do it ( I wish I was joking). I was told the price for Australian market is from 3000-6000 AUD (yes couldnt be more vague! )



Epic


----------



## jellofund

psikey said:


> I found opposite. I installed the Chord driver and shows new Audio Device & in properties/Advanced shows everything from 2 channel 16/44,000 to 32/384,000.
> 
> I did try Foobar2000 and got dsf files playing via headphone out but then couldn't be bothered to spend time getting correct out via the DAC with some add-ins so I purchased the JRiver software (only £33) and that works perfectly especially after setting Bitstreaming for DSD.  My XPS13 with 1TB and JRiver is now my home player (Note4 with 128SD/Mojo portable use). Not interference of any kind via USB connection with both.


 
  
 Sorry, I probably wasn't too clear in my post. In Properties/Advanced I see the same as you and get numerous options all the way up to 32/384,000. It's Properties/Supported Formats that I'm only seeing 4 check boxes with rates ranging between 44.1 & 96.0 kHz (can select more than one).
  
 Could be that's how it's meant to look and more than likely I'm just getting a bit confused - in which case please ignore my ramblings. In my defence the Mojo is the first DAC I've owned that's supported rates above 96 kHz over USB and that I've required to install drivers for so never really had to tinker too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Out of interest does the light on your Mojo change automatically when you switch between tracks with different sample rates or stay constant unless you manually change things?
  
 I'm liking what I've seen of JRiver so far so might well upgrade to the full version after the trial.  £33ish isn't bad for something that seems to do what I need with minimal hassle.
  
 Noticed you are using a pair of SE846 with the Mojo. Whilst not an IEM my Pandora Hope VI is also a bit of a 'freak' in terms of impedance & sensitivity (8 ohm & 105 db I think) and I'm very impressed with the Mojo pairing. A nice black background and the amount of volume control and fine adjustment on offer is very impressive.


----------



## Bengkia369

Feeling great, sounds great!
Ak240 > Mojo > Sennheiser IE800


----------



## DanBa

spanner said:


> I'm having problems using my new Mojo with Android (Cyanogenmod 11 M12 on a Samsung Galaxy S4). I get no audio output at all when the Mojo is connected via OTG. From a console 'dmesg' says amongst other things "warning! unlikely big volume range" and doing a few web searches I see others having similar problems with USB audio devices. Unfortunately there does not appear to be a solution, so I'm hoping someone here has some insight.


 
  
 "To use Mojo with an Android device you will need an ‘on the go’ cable ( OTG ). This is a special cable that tells the Android device to run in host mode and enable USB audio.
  
 Some devices with newer Android operating system ( 5 and above ) will then play all audio into Mojo.
  
 If this does not work then you need to *download either USB Audio Player Pro or Onkyo HF player to enable USB audio support*. Both are available from the Google Play store."
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## M-13

currawong said:


> Of course, the ideal pairing is that damn Shure 'stat. I spent a bit of time with Jude's set this arvo and _damn!_ Now the Laylas sound congested in comparison.  I guess 3-piece portable bricks refuse to die!


 

 I thought we were past bricks too, but I guess everyone will be carrying multi-tiered bricks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and... you have my Layla worried...) but I'm excited


----------



## Matzotom

I received my mojo yesterday and have connected via the apple cck to my iPad with a USB to micro USB cable that I had in a drawer from some other item (phone or camera). Having previously used a fostex HP-P1 directly from an iPod classic, I have no experience of connecting via usb. Does anyone have advice on whether there would be an advantage to purchasing a higher quality cable as the signal has to pass through the apple cck anyway. I would think that the quality of the signal will be limited to the lowest link in the chain. 
I appreciate that this is a newbie question.
Thanks


----------



## audionewbi

matzotom said:


> I received my mojo yesterday and have connected via the apple cck to my iPad with a USB to micro USB cable that I had in a drawer from some other item (phone or camera). Having previously used a fostex HP-P1 directly from an iPod classic, I have no experience of connecting via usb. Does anyone have advice on whether there would be an advantage to purchasing a higher quality cable as the signal has to pass through the apple cck anyway. I would think that the quality of the signal will be limited to the lowest link in the chain.
> I appreciate that this is a newbie question.
> Thanks


 
 I belong to the group who thinks that for short distances it will not matter much. Specially in case of CCK->microUSB no matter what microUSB cable you will use the 'weakest link' will be the cck cable itself which cannot be avoided at any cost.


----------



## Matzotom

Thanks for confirming my way of thinking.


----------



## Mython

Amazing, really, all the myriad factors and engineering hurdles that need to be considered, in order to fool the human brain into enjoying a recreation of a musical performance...
  
  

  
  
 Isn't it amazing that 1s and 0s (albeit converted) can fool the above organic complexity (to say nothing of the vastly greater complexity of the perceiving brain chemistry, etc., etc.) as well as they can? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I guess what I'm trying to say is enjoy your Mojos (and cable-rolling!), but don't lose a sense of wonder at how incredible a feat music recording, reproduction, and perception really is!


----------



## Mojo ideas

jellofund said:


> I'm finding my Mojo a bit of a pain with Windows (10) and wonder if a fellow Windows user could confirm if what I'm seeing is normal?
> 
> I have my Mojo connected via USB and when I view audio devices in the Sound tab I see 'Chord Async USB 44.1 kHz-768kHz' as the default device so that looks okay. However, when I right click and select 'properties' and then 'supported formats'  the only sample rates I can select are 44.1, 48.0, 88.2 & 96.0 kHz. Does that look right or should I be seeing 192 kHz and upwards too?
> 
> ...


----------



## FidelityCastro

audionewbi said:


> I belong to the group who thinks that for short distances it will not matter much. Specially in case of CCK->microUSB no matter what microUSB cable you will use the 'weakest link' will be the cck cable itself which cannot be avoided at any cost.




I've been thinking the same thing for a long time. I assumed that getting a TOTL mini-USB to USB was a waste of time because they all just get plugged into the CCK, which is not an audiophile product. Having said that, I have noticed a difference between different mini-USB - USB cables that get plugged into the CCK. I have one from Moon Audio and one from ALO and they sound a bit different to my ears. 

More pertinently, the Apple CCK is not unavoidable. I have a short interconnect from Lavricables that connects an iPhone to my Hugo (I assume same for Mojo) or to my ALO CDM. Not only does it remove the need for the messy CCK / USB cable combo; it also sounds better to my ears. 

I forget how to insert pics, but if you Google it or check eBay, it's the little 3" red interconnect that is pictured connecting an iPhone to a Hugo. 

PS: I have no affiliation except as a customer and I prefer the sound of Konstantins' interconnect to any of the USB > CCK combos that I've tried (I may have got lucky with IEM synergy, YMMV etc).


----------



## FidelityCastro

matzotom said:


> I received my mojo yesterday and have connected via the apple cck to my iPad with a USB to micro USB cable that I had in a drawer from some other item (phone or camera). Having previously used a fostex HP-P1 directly from an iPod classic, I have no experience of connecting via usb. Does anyone have advice on whether there would be an advantage to purchasing a higher quality cable as the signal has to pass through the apple cck anyway. I would think that the quality of the signal will be limited to the lowest link in the chain.
> I appreciate that this is a newbie question.
> Thanks




Hi Matzotom
We all start as newbies, so don't worry about asking it. 

See my post above, but to answer your question directly: I have a couple of decent mini-USB - USB cables to connect to CCK and then into iPhone6 (so same basic issue as you with an iPad). I can honestly say that I can hear a difference between - in my case - the USB from Moon Audio and one from ALO. They both sound good, so I wouldn't want to recommend one above another, but yes, you can influence the sound despite the fact that you're having to plug them into the CCK. 

However, as above, there are a few people making interconnects that mean you don't need the CCK. The one I bought sounds better, to my ears, that any of the USB > CCK combos that I've tried. If you have the wallet to experiment, do give it a go.


----------



## Tony1110

searchofsub said:


> well, compared to upper end dacs, (I am assuming the more experienced you are, the higher costing gear you have) it dosent go beyond it. Like a giant killer. Been said many times repededly both here and Hugo thread that many prefer hugo. Some can't tell much difference between dragonfly which cost 1/4 of mojo, and oppo ha2 which cost half. So, it's an entry level dac sound quality wise I suppose. prabably lacking refinement and transparency to high end dacs.




Sounds to me like you're placing too much emphasis on cost and other people's impressions.


----------



## FidelityCastro

tony1110 said:


> Sounds to me like you're placing too much emphasis on cost and other people's impressions.




To be fair, Tony1110, I think a lot of people on here are limited by either wallet or just country where they live in terms of what they can audition without ordering. So our impressions may help them make an informed decision. Obviously it's all about what sounds best to your ears, but I've lived in countries where you simply can't try much stuff out.


----------



## LFC_SL

searchofsub said:


> well, compared to upper end dacs, (I am assuming the more experienced you are, the higher costing gear you have) it dosent go beyond it.



Knowledge comes from experience. Experience comes from making bad decisions 

Headphone enthusiasts may still refer back to the Sennheiser HD600 / HD650 as newer does not always mean better. 

Gear enthusiasts may refer to the price point and year of release as they are the people the social marketing strategists aim for.


----------



## cho8

fidelitycastro said:


> Hi Matzotom
> We all start as newbies, so don't worry about asking it.
> 
> See my post above, but to answer your question directly: I have a couple of decent mini-USB - USB cables to connect to CCK and then into iPhone6 (so same basic issue as you with an iPad). I can honestly say that I can hear a difference between - in my case - the USB from Moon Audio and one from ALO. They both sound good, so I wouldn't want to recommend one above another, but yes, you can influence the sound despite the fact that you're having to plug them into the CCK.
> ...




Can't be 100% sure but I think Lavricables Lightning to mini usb for i products has a CCK chip inside but, in similar thinking to the mojo add on gives a tidier solution


----------



## Mython

lfc_sl said:


> Experience comes from making bad decisions


----------



## Mython

I'm curious as to why AK100/AK120 is being favoured as a partner for the Mojo, when there are cheaper options like DX50/DX90, X5, Soundaware Esther, etc.
  
 Maybe it's because the dark brushed aluminium casework of the Mk1 AKs matches the Mojo well?


----------



## Tony1110

fidelitycastro said:


> To be fair, Tony1110, I think a lot of people on here are limited by either wallet or just country where they live in terms of what they can audition without ordering. So our impressions may help them make an informed decision. Obviously it's all about what sounds best to your ears, but I've lived in countries where you simply can't try much stuff out.




There's a difference between posting valid impressions from which people can make informed choices and drawing inferences from the price tag and what people can't hear.


----------



## spanner

searchofsub said:


> Some samsung do not support usb host. are you sure your model support it?


 
  
 Yes it definitely supports USB Host mode, and to be sure I installed the USB Diagnostics app and that agrees. As the UAPP trial works via the DAC I guess Cyanogenmod 11 M12 does not support USB audio fully. I am going to compile a new kernel with USB audio enabled and see if that helps, else I'll be upgrading my ROM. I use Spotify a lot so need more than UAPP.


----------



## OK-Guy

stevemiddie said:


> They're gonna get stuffed by Chelski today.  (This statement is vaguely related to the Mojo)


 
  
 your crap prediction reinforced my Mojo... West Ham 2 Chelsea 1...


----------



## Mython

> West Ham 2 Chelsea 1...


 
  
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik-RsDGPI5Y


----------



## FidelityCastro

tony1110 said:


> There's a difference between posting valid impressions from which people can make informed choices and drawing inferences from the price tag and what people can't hear.




Very true sir! 

For better or worse, the best SQ I've had so far comes from the most expensive DAC / amps and IEMs I've bought. On the other hand, when I started, I got amazing enjoyment from my first pair of mid-price IEMs and budget DAP + budget amp. Everything since has been incremental improvements in SQ and personal preference in terms of musicality / soundstage / synergy for my favourite type of music etc. 

I would never encourage anyone to buy the most expensive bit of kit just for the sake of it.


----------



## psikey

jellofund said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > I found opposite. I installed the Chord driver and shows new Audio Device & in properties/Advanced shows everything from 2 channel 16/44,000 to 32/384,000.
> ...




With JRiver it changes colour automatically setting DSD's to make colour unless you set Bitstreaming to DSD then Mojo shows white and deals with the file. JRiver is worth the price IMO

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## griff2

spanner said:


> I'm having problems using my new Mojo with Android (Cyanogenmod 11 M12 on a Samsung Galaxy S4). I get no audio output at all when the Mojo is connected via OTG. From a console 'dmesg' says amongst other things "warning! unlikely big volume range" and doing a few web searches I see others having similar problems with USB audio devices. Unfortunately there does not appear to be a solution, so I'm hoping someone here has some insight.
> 
> On the plus side it works fine connected to Foobar2000 on my PC, and I have no problems playing DSD files.


 
 Same here I have a Note 3.  Just get the Onkyo Player on Play - you'll have to pay for it.  The Onkyo player comes with its own USB drivers and the Note 3/Mojo/Ray Samuels Blackbird combo,  via the Onkyo player, sound better than my Naim DAC VI..


----------



## stevemiddie

ok-guy said:


> your crap prediction reinforced my Mojo... West Ham 2 Chelsea 1...


 
  
 Another 2 goals and Chelski would have won.


----------



## OK-Guy

stevemiddie said:


> Another 2 goals and Chelski would have won.


 
  
 true... time for you to trundle off back to your 'lowly' position. Fergie resurrection anyone ?


----------



## Mython

Anyone run the Mojo as the DAC in a fullsize hi-fi yet? (just curious)


----------



## mjdutton

Looks like Chord Cables have made some special cables for Mojo - nothing on the website/twiiter/facebook yet


----------



## Micha

Did anyone tried the Mojo with a Windows Phone so far and could tell little bit about the impressions ?


----------



## sheldaze

mython said:


> Anyone run the Mojo as the DAC in a fullsize hi-fi yet? (just curious)


 
 Headphones or speakers?
 I'm listening now to a headphone rig, swapping between Schiit Gungnir Multibit and Chord Mojo.


----------



## jamestux

Someone asked about full size stereo and windows phone, as soon as I've worked out how to connect my new mojo to both I'll give feedback. But I bought one today on the difference it made to my Samsung s6 edge on 24/96 flacs


----------



## maxedfx

micha said:


> Did anyone tried the Mojo with a Windows Phone so far and could tell little bit about the impressions ?



I don't think mojo works on windows phone yet!


----------



## jamestux

maxedfx said:


> I don't think mojo works on windows phone yet!


It says it does on the site


----------



## Mython

sheldaze said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone run the Mojo as the DAC in a fullsize hi-fi yet? (just curious)
> ...


 
  
 Fullsize as in_ loudspeakers_





   (proper hi-fi ones - not computer active speakers etc.)


----------



## lextek

This thread is on fire 135 pages and I'm guessing only a handful of people have the Mojo. Love it.


----------



## Micha

jamestux said:


> It says it does on the site


 

 Yep, thats what I thought. I guess I have to get one to try it out


----------



## stevemiddie

lextek said:


> This thread is on fire 135 pages and I'm guessing only a handful of people have the Mojo. Love it.


 
  
 Its averaging 13.5 pages a day.  Awesome!


----------



## Mython

stevemiddie said:


> lextek said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is on fire 135 pages and I'm guessing only a handful of people have the Mojo. Love it.
> ...


 
  
  
 Oh, it's WAAAAY more than 13.5!
  
 Between about midnight last night, and 2pm this afternoon, I had approximately 140 unread posts in this thread.


----------



## stevemiddie

mython said:


> Oh, it's WAAAAY more than 13.5!
> 
> Between about midnight last night, and 2pm this afternoon, I had approximately 140 unread posts in this thread.


 
  
 Pages!  Not posts.


----------



## jlbrach

Let me tell you how impressed i am with the Mojo....I have the yiggy/rag combo which is absolutely extraordinary and i hate to compare anything to it because it inevitably is impossible to live up to....i listened last night to some of my favorite jazz with my Ether cans and i lost track of time and was bopping for hours lost in the music.....is it as good as the yiggy/rag combo?No ,but that is an unfair comparison but is it in the ballpark?you bet and for a portable option it is unbeatable....it is so good it forced me to buy a second 120 and velcro the 2 2 together so i could add even more music to my portable collection...for what it is worth a used 120 in good condition is a steal right now


----------



## Mython

stevemiddie said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, it's WAAAAY more than 13.5!
> ...


 
  
  
 Ooops! LOL
  
 Yeah...


----------



## maxedfx

ok-guy said:


> I've got the Windows-10 app. just trying to find out if the Driver-Software can be installed to work with HD-USB... something to do with the Win-10 phone lock-down malarkey.
> 
> weirdly installing the HD-USB drivers on a Win-10 tablet isn't a problem, hth.







jamestux said:


> It says it does on the site







micha said:


> Yep, thats what I thought. I guess I have to get one to try it out




Please see the first quote.
I am using a windows phone for the last three years, WP 8.1 does not support OTG. Windows 10 for phone should have otg but still on insider preview.
There was no update from OK-Guy regarding windows phone after that quote.


----------



## TomGi

mython said:


> Fullsize as in_ loudspeakers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I listen the Mojo (and Hugo) as preamp/DAC on mid field high precision monitors and subwoofer (28 to 20 KHz at +/- 2 dB).

 For several months, I used the Hugo on my main system as fixed Preamp/dac.

 I purchase the Hugo for mobility (IEM and small near field monitors).

 For my taste, these DACs are among the best DAC listened whatever the price.


----------



## sonickarma

Case fits nice for the little stack also


----------



## jamato8

mython said:


> I'm curious as to why AK100/AK120 is being favoured as a partner for the Mojo, when there are cheaper options like DX50/DX90, X5, Soundaware Esther, etc.
> 
> Maybe it's because the dark brushed aluminium casework of the Mk1 AKs matches the Mojo well?


 

 I have the AK100II and the DX90 and having tried them both, prefer the DX90. I have yet to try the DX50.


----------



## Watagump

jamato8 said:


> I have the AK100II and the DX90 and having tried them both, prefer the DX90. I have yet to try the DX50.


 
  
 DX90 sound wise or stack fit?


----------



## sheldaze

mython said:


> Fullsize as in_ loudspeakers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Aahhh… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It has to pass my desktop-size comparison first before it moves up to Yggy and full-size speakers. Next week then!


----------



## spook76

fidelitycastro said:


> I've been thinking the same thing for a long time. I assumed that getting a TOTL mini-USB to USB was a waste of time because they all just get plugged into the CCK, which is not an audiophile product. Having said that, I have noticed a difference between different mini-USB - USB cables that get plugged into the CCK. I have one from Moon Audio and one from ALO and they sound a bit different to my ears.
> 
> More pertinently, the Apple CCK is not unavoidable. I have a short interconnect from Lavricables that connects an iPhone to my Hugo (I assume same for Mojo) or to my ALO CDM. Not only does it remove the need for the messy CCK / USB cable combo; it also sounds better to my ears.
> 
> ...




Great tip but currently the only one available on eBay is $1,059.00. I hope you did not pay that 

Edit: do you know how to contact Lavricable?


----------



## Mojo ideas

jamato8 said:


> I have the AK100II and the DX90 and having tried them both, prefer the DX90. I have yet to try the DX50.




What a beautiful collection of play mates for our little buddy


----------



## jamato8

I have a Zotl 10 arriving today and am thinking about setting up my Newform Research 645 floor speakers. From that I could see what I think of the sound with these very revealing speakers.


----------



## jamestux

micha said:


> Yep, thats what I thought. I guess I have to get one to try it out


Well I have a mojo and a lumia 930 so when I've worked out how to connect them I'll try it for you


----------



## jamato8

watagump said:


> DX90 sound wise or stack fit?


 

 Sond wise. The AK100, which I also have is the same basic size as the Mojo, which makes for a perfect stack but the DX90 isn't much larger and also works fine and I prefer the sound of the DX90.


----------



## Watagump

jamato8 said:


> Sond wise. The AK100, which I also have is the same basic size as the Mojo, which makes for a perfect stack but the DX90 isn't much larger and also works fine and I prefer the sound of the DX90.


 
  
 Nice, the fact the DX90 has a coax cable with it sure is a bonus.


----------



## mscott58

Mojo in the house!


----------



## Paul Meakin

jamato8 said:


> Sond wise. The AK100, which I also have is the same basic size as the Mojo, which makes for a perfect stack but the DX90 isn't much larger and also works fine and I prefer the sound of the DX90.


 
 How would you describe the improvement with the DX90?


----------



## lextek

mscott58 said:


> Mojo in the house!



Just wondering where/when you ordered or picked up.


----------



## Micha

maxedfx said:


> Please see the first quote.
> I am using a windows phone for the last three years, WP 8.1 does not support OTG. Windows 10 for phone should have otg but still on insider preview.
> There was no update from @OK-Guy regarding windows phone after that quote.


 

 Thanks very much for the information, I think I will email Chord about that ... annoying I have only a crappy Windows phone, lol


----------



## mscott58

lextek said:


> Just wondering where/when you ordered or picked up.




Moon Audio within the first hour of it going up. Cheers


----------



## maxedfx

lextek said:


> Just wondering where/when you ordered or picked up.




Moon audio had some available in their second batch. 

Custom cables had two left yesterday, you can check with philw and he will be able to help you out!


----------



## maxedfx

micha said:


> Thanks very much for the information, I think I will email Chord about that ... annoying I have only a crappy Windows phone, lol


 
You are welcome. 
I'm waiting to know about that too. I'm using the Lumia 930 right now. Have the Lumia 1020 & 920 as backup. Now only if the upgrade to windows 10 can enable USB otg on any of these devices, out would be great!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Hopefully my local dealer will receive my MoJo finally, can't wait to use them, will be a great stack with my DX50, special custom make short 90° angled mini to mini mono coax cable already ordered.


----------



## Mython

Just for a little light break in all the discussion, here's another nice track to feed the Mojo _(as always, youtube compression has it's limitations)_:
  

  
  
 Live version (very good recording quality)
  

  
 An alternative version by Lucky Peterson:


----------



## Middy

Just a general query. Have the people with the mojo used a signal cleaner..
Jitter bug, uptone regeneration IFI, Wyred..Any effect on a purpose made FPGA in the Mojo, improvements from your transport medium of choice....

Thanks


----------



## spook76

I am sure this has been asked but this thread is a beast. I know the color changes based upon the resolution but could someone tell me the battery colors? I think from full to empty the battery indicator is Blue to Green to Yellow...(I just received my Mojo and have not gone past yellow). Thanks


----------



## Kjeldsen

Hey guys,
  
 The Mojo is being branded as a great companion for smart-phone users. Are they saying that requirements towards a great DAP are lower than usual? Is this in any way related to the FPGA tech they're using?
  
 What are people outthere pairing it with? Both DAPs/HP's.
  
 Thanks guys!
 Cheers


----------



## mscott58

middy said:


> Just a general query. Have the people with the mojo used a signal cleaner..
> Jitter bug, uptone regeneration IFI, Wyred..Any effect on a purpose made FPGA in the Mojo, improvements from your transport medium of choice....
> 
> Thanks




My Mojo is going through its initial charge, and after I've played with it and gotten used to its profile I'll be trying it with the Regen. Already have the right adapter ready for the test. Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

spook76 said:


> I am sure this has been asked but this thread is a beast. I know the color changes based upon the resolution but could someone tell me the battery colors? I think from full to empty the battery indicator is Blue to Green to Yellow...(I just received my Mojo and have not gone past yellow). Thanks




Blue, green, yellow, red, blinking red...... Head for the charger.


----------



## Middy

Thanks for replying if you get a chance to A/B let me know. Wasn't sure if the FPGA dacs would change. I might get it to go with my HA1. I don't want to go off topic with the other products. But are they a value yo the new chord..


----------



## Hachiko270296

Picked up a Mojo this morning. After hearing the hyper I had to try it. After spending most of the day with it my impressions are mixed. Firstly, it sounds ok. It's fairly clean but is a bit dry. My Fiio X3ii has more of a warmer, engaging and Cosey sound to it where as the Mojo is more lean. It's not bad lean, it's detailed, I wouldn't say it's airy but it isn't really what I'd call fully warm either.

Vocals sound a bit lean, I'm using a Project Ember II with a Mullard so obviously that is going to sound more lush and fleshed out in the vocals. From everything I've read it seems like it's another hyper job. It isn't bad at all, it's actually good but by the way people go on about it you'd think its the best thing ever! Lol. 

Compared to my Dragonfly 1.2 I'd say it's a little more detailed but it isn't as musical. I'm not saying it's not musical at all but compared to what I have, it's not as warm and lush as I tend to like. I think it's a good match for those warm, lush headphones if you want to thin them down and make them show more detail. Over all, good dac. 

I love the way this thing looks by the way! The lights are awesome. I think the name is stupid haha but that's just being picky! I do think it's a little over priced! Sounds on par with my other gear but has a different sound to it(same with all gear too be honest)

Overall I like it, it has a place in my collection for sure but just not at the moment so gonna return it to try something else. If it was a little warmer, lusher more fleshed out on the vocals I would be keeping it!


----------



## lextek

Caught up in the whirlpool, just ordered from Moon Audio......


----------



## sheldaze

hachiko270296 said:


> Picked up a Mojo this morning. After hearing the hyper I had to try it. After spending most of the day with it my impressions are mixed. Firstly, it sounds ok. It's fairly clean but is a bit dry. My Fiio X3ii has more of a warmer, engaging and Cosey sound to it where as the Mojo is more lean. It's not bad lean, it's detailed, I wouldn't say it's airy but it isn't really what I'd call fully warm either.
> 
> Vocals sound a bit lean, I'm using a Project Ember II with a Mullard so obviously that is going to sound more lush and fleshed out in the vocals. From everything I've read it seems like it's another hyper job. It isn't bad at all, it's actually good but by the way people go on about it you'd think its the best thing ever! Lol.
> 
> ...


 
 You mentioned your sources used to compare with the Mojo, such as FiiO X3 2nd generation and DragonFly 1.2. And you mentioned the Project Ember, so I assume you're using these sources strictly as DAC, and feeding into your tube amplifier. What headphones are you using? And have you tried feeding your sources directly into your headphone, bypassing the Project Ember?


----------



## jamato8

hachiko270296 said:


> Picked up a Mojo this morning. After hearing the hyper I had to try it. After spending most of the day with it my impressions are mixed. Firstly, it sounds ok. It's fairly clean but is a bit dry. My Fiio X3ii has more of a warmer, engaging and Cosey sound to it where as the Mojo is more lean. It's not bad lean, it's detailed, I wouldn't say it's airy but it isn't really what I'd call fully warm either.
> 
> Vocals sound a bit lean, I'm using a Project Ember II with a Mullard so obviously that is going to sound more lush and fleshed out in the vocals. From everything I've read it seems like it's another hyper job. It isn't bad at all, it's actually good but by the way people go on about it you'd think its the best thing ever! Lol.
> 
> ...


 

 IMO, it needs at least 100 hours burn in. I am not talking about head burn in but the Mojo. I find it opening up more but to me, it does go through stages.


----------



## jamato8

paul meakin said:


> How would you describe the improvement with the DX90?


 

 A little more detail and transparency. I am using the optical with the AK100 and a coax on the DX90.


----------



## Whitigir

Even though electric doesn't burn in, I believe the components do. From the heat of current passage, time being used, and how frequent it is used. However, brain burns in is also true.


----------



## Hachiko270296

jamato8 said:


> IMO, it needs at least 100 hours burn in. I am not talking about head burn in but the Mojo. I find it opening up more but to me, it does go through stages.




Burn in fairies are not something I believe in. I would prefer it to be less open too be honest, I like lush and thick.


----------



## jamato8

hachiko270296 said:


> Burn in fairies are not something I believe in. I would prefer it to be less open too be honest, I like lush and thick.


 

 And that is what makes the world go round, different preferences. I like open and transparent and I know some like more lush and warm. I have built tube equipment but never to the lush and warm sound but more linear, dynamic, transparent and neutral but I have heard systems that their owners loved that were not detailed, tube sounding in a way I do not like. So it is all good and what makes so many choices good, there is something for everyone.


----------



## OK-Guy

maxedfx said:


> Please see the first quote.
> I am using a windows phone for the last three years, WP 8.1 does not support OTG. Windows 10 for phone should have otg but still on insider preview.
> There was no update from @OK-Guy regarding windows phone after that quote.


 

 I should have news about Windows phones by Wed/Thurs of next week... waiting for some feedback which won't happen till Wed, we're trying honest.


----------



## FidelityCastro

hachiko270296 said:


> Picked up a Mojo this morning. After hearing the hyper I had to try it. After spending most of the day with it my impressions are mixed. Firstly, it sounds ok. It's fairly clean but is a bit dry. My Fiio X3ii has more of a warmer, engaging and Cosey sound to it where as the Mojo is more lean. It's not bad lean, it's detailed, I wouldn't say it's airy but it isn't really what I'd call fully warm either.
> 
> Vocals sound a bit lean, I'm using a Project Ember II with a Mullard so obviously that is going to sound more lush and fleshed out in the vocals. From everything I've read it seems like it's another hyper job. It isn't bad at all, it's actually good but by the way people go on about it you'd think its the best thing ever! Lol.
> 
> ...




Try the ALO CDM. I don't have a Mojo but I have a Hugo. The CDM has a DAC and a tube amp. Warm but still clear.


----------



## Yubacore

Let's hear more about synergies with different headphones and in-ears!
  
 I was thinking today, since many seem to find the mojo very musical - how do they sound with some of the best single balanced armature iems out there, that are often thought of as clinical? Did anyone try this thing with ety e4?


----------



## barbes

duncan said:


> All this talk of double amping has made me think...
> 
> In my possession I have two amps, Vorzuge Duo and Pure II+ and, well, blow me down with a feather - they're the same form factor as the AK120 / Mojo...
> 
> Wow, if you could find a small enough 3.5 to 3.5mm cable that would almost undoubtedly be the smallest and most transportable high grade triple stack going!






As you wish...

Mojo, Pure II+, piccolino interconnect, Alpha Primes.


----------



## Dash

Finished charging from morning delivery. Moon audio 1st batch order. Otg cable to supplied micro usb cable to LG flex 2. Everything works native. Set to lineout to my car's line in. I like what I'm hearing, quite a bit.


----------



## OK-Guy

hachiko270296 said:


> Burn in fairies are not something I believe in. I would prefer it to be less open too be honest, I like lush and thick.


 
  
 so do I at times hence why my ZX2 is going nowhere anytime soon... I don't have a Mojo at present but I do have a Hugo and in all honesty it can be a tad unforgiving with poorly mastered or old recordings. Some may like crackles & mic-air etc. I personally don't, authenticity has its limits in this household and this is where the ZX2 comes into its own with its more forgiving warm nature... now for 90% of the time Hugo wins hands-down in every department but for the likes of old Woody Guthrie & Otis recordings I must admit at reaching for the ZX2, the warmer presentation brings a bit more life to the mix.
  
 It took me a week or so to wean myself off the Sony 'house-sound' when I first got the Hugo but perseverance worked in the end and I 'got it', there is no return to the 'dark side' for me as the sheer pleasure I get from the Hugo surpasses all that's gone before.


----------



## Currawong

I left mine running overnight and it sounds a bit clearer this morning (I had no expectations). At the moment I feel my AK240 sounds better with the Laylas (balanced) though, but that is as much the Laylas as anything else. They are rather hard on gear with their complex crossover. I'll run it for a week or two and then compare it to the Hugo, try USB noise isolation
  
 I can't, at least with the Laylas, notice any difference between optical and USB from my iPhone.  Fancy USB cables only seem to affect gear that is sensitive to noise, as, I'm guessing, they alter or reduce the amount of noise entering the device. I'm not sure the Mojo would be affected by it at all, as I haven't asked if the power pins are connected on the input USB, but a USB cable with only data pins connected can help reduce the noise getting into some devices.  Regardless, keeping the cable short helps too. It's definitely low on my priority of things, especially for an on-the-go rig.
  
 Edit: It could because I just had breakfast, or because I left it on for an hour since I last listened and it is nice and warm (which seemed to affect the Hugo) but I plugged the Mojo into my computer and I'm feeling it sounds better than when I was listening earlier.


----------



## cho8

Don't want to drag up an old skeleton again but just wanted to know if the smartphone caused hissing is extending to sound cutting out. Perfectly happy to use with my iPod but just checking to see if this is another symptom of the phone proximity. This doesn't happen with the Hugo and I've swapped cables around too


----------



## Yubacore

Lots of talk about transport, which is fine, but please do mention which cans and buds you've tried and how they sound - I feel that source-to-headphone synergy is much more critical to the listening experience, and I doubt I'm alone in this.


----------



## purk

currawong said:


> I left mine running overnight and it sounds a bit clearer this morning (I had no expectations). At the moment I feel my AK240 sounds better with the Laylas (balanced) though, but that is as much the Laylas as anything else. They are rather hard on gear with their complex crossover. I'll run it for a week or two and then compare it to the Hugo, try USB noise isolation
> 
> I can't, at least with the Laylas, notice any difference between optical and USB from my iPhone.  Fancy USB cables only seem to affect gear that is sensitive to noise, as, I'm guessing, they alter or reduce the amount of noise entering the device. I'm not sure the Mojo would be affected by it at all, as I haven't asked if the power pins are connected on the input USB, but a USB cable with only data pins connected can help reduce the noise getting into some devices.  Regardless, keeping the cable short helps too. It's definitely low on my priority of things, especially for an on-the-go rig.


 
 I think the main benefit from the Mojo is the added ability to drive difficult headphones on such a tiny package.  If you have the HD800 and Hifiman HE1000, please try it on the Mojo and you may be presently surprised.  IMO, a top of line DAP such as the ZX2, AK240 should be able to keep up with the Mojo or any top-end portable as long as you are driving a CIEMs or very easy loads from the headphone output.


----------



## stevemiddie

Forgive my ignorance but why would people want to double-amp?


----------



## Watagump

stevemiddie said:


> Forgive my ignorance but why would people want to double-amp?


 
  
 This is head-fi, anything goes.


----------



## barbes

stevemiddie said:


> Forgive my ignorance but why would people want to double-amp?




No good reason. The OP wanted to see something like this.


----------



## OK-Guy

stevemiddie said:


> Forgive my ignorance but why would people want to double-amp?


 
  
 change of sound-signature comes to mind... some will prefer to use Mojo as a DAC, hth.
  
 now I must jog-off for a while, my MoD recording is calling... good luck tomorrow against Citee...


----------



## stevemiddie

ok-guy said:


> change of sound-signature comes to mind... some will prefer to use Mojo as a DAC, hth.
> 
> now I must jog-off for a while, my MoD recording is calling... good luck tomorrow against Citee...


 
  
 Tough game as well.


----------



## jlbrach

double amping the mojo or the hugo makes absolutely no sense to me...i have them both and both are more than capable of driving pretty much any can out there.....and no less an authority than the chord people themselves explain that it is counter productive....also i do agree that if one listens to IEM's there is no need to use an amp with the 240 or even the 120.....


----------



## maxedfx

ok-guy said:


> I should have news about Windows phones by Wed/Thurs of next week... waiting for some feedback which won't happen till Wed, we're trying honest.



Thanks a lot man! Don't worry, Most windowsphone users have one thing in common, they know how to wait!!! LOL!


----------



## jarnopp

Pardon my ignorance, but doesn't even a "DAC only" design need some amplification/audio output stage to drive the amp input? Just because the Mojo doesn't have a dedicated line out, does that mean the locked 3v output is not doing the same thing? Maybe it depends more on the implementation?


----------



## audionewbi

jarnopp said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but doesn't even a "DAC only" design need some amplification/audio output stage to drive the amp input? Just because the Mojo doesn't have a dedicated line out, does that mean the locked 3v output is not doing the same thing? Maybe it depends more on the implementation?


 
 It has class A amplification section  How often do you see class A in such size.
 ---------
  
 I just discovered USB Audio Player PRO it has UPNP access. Man my entire library is now under my control. entire 2 TB right under my finger tip.


----------



## jarnopp

audionewbi said:


> It has class A amplification section  How often do you see class A in such size.




That's where I was headed...what is the difference between fixing the output on the Mojo and a dedicated DAC's output?


----------



## audionewbi

jarnopp said:


> That's where I was headed...what is the difference between fixing the output on the Mojo and a dedicated DAC's output?


 
 Higher output is set automatically without you having to adjusted. Is it true lineout? Depends how you like to measure it, it is clear enough to be so. The reason why we tend to want to bypass the amp section is to reduce distortion which at the moment is a non issue with Mojo.


----------



## Bengkia369

Does a higher quality toslink cable like Chord makes any difference connecting my ak240 to Mojo?


----------



## Watagump

bengkia369 said:


> Does a higher quality toslink cable like Chord makes any difference connecting my ak240 to Mojo?


 
  
 Your wallet will feel lighter.


----------



## purk

bengkia369 said:


> Does a higher quality toslink cable like Chord makes any difference connecting my ak240 to Mojo?


 
 Yes, I think the cheap plastic optical cable is definitely inferior to the individual strands glass one.  Optical got its bad name due to those cheap plastic strands version.


----------



## Currawong

Personally, if I'm going to use the AK240, I'm going to use it by itself. I should have added to my photo that I was using it with the Mojo only for comparing while at the Tokyo show. It also shows how small the Mojo is. 
  
 I'll be mostly using the Mojo with an 11" MacBook Air.


----------



## x RELIC x

currawong said:


> Personally, if I'm going to use the AK240, I'm going to use it by itself. I should have added to my photo that I was using it with the Mojo only for comparing while at the Tokyo show. It also shows how small the Mojo is.
> 
> I'll be mostly using the Mojo with an 11" MacBook Air.




You're using Amarra or Audirvana+?


----------



## Currawong

x relic x said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, if I'm going to use the AK240, I'm going to use it by itself. I should have added to my photo that I was using it with the Mojo only for comparing while at the Tokyo show. It also shows how small the Mojo is.
> ...


 

 I use both. Mostly Audirvana+.


----------



## sandalaudio

jarnopp said:


> That's where I was headed...what is the difference between fixing the output on the Mojo and a dedicated DAC's output?


 
  
 Some people prefer to use Mojo as a dedicated line level DAC and add their favourite headphone amp. Things like tube amps add nice harmonic distortion and variable impedance across the frequency range, which gives pleasant sounding sensation when matched with particular headphones. It's all about the music and personal preference.
  
 On most DAC+headphone amp combo, the fixed line output is offered because the headphone amp section often adds analogue volume (attenuator) and headphone gain + buffer amps, which adds to the noise and distortion. For example on things like Fiio DAP, the dedicated line output will bypass the headphone amp so it gives better THD at the cost of very high output impedance (so it can't drive headphones).
  
 Mojo doesn't need to worry about these because the volume is controlled within the FPGA oversampling, and the analog output is as minimal as possible.
  
 The concern with Mojo is that you can't use the popular old fashioned trick of "maximum volume" = "line output", which was possible on weak little DAPs that caps out at around 2V (e.g. that's what you would do on iPhone etc). Mojo's output is very powerful and it could fry the preamp that you are connecting it to (at max volume can output 14Vp-p). (Imagine connecting your power amp's speaker wires to your preamp...).
 That's why Mojo offers a special "Line Output" mode that fixes the output voltage to 3VRMS (9Vp-p).
  
 The fixed 3VRMS is still quite high compared to the average line output from CD players etc (most CD players are around 2VRMS) so you have to be careful not to get the sensation that Mojo sounds "more exciting" simply because of the louder volume compared to most other consumer Hi-Fi line outputs.


----------



## jamato8

I use Audirvana+. It works great and I can make up files for all types of formats or music and it just seems to work well most all the time. There was a bit of a learning curve for me though on how to make up the custom music files.


----------



## x RELIC x

Yeah, Audirvana+ is some good SW. Recognizes the Mojo right away and no problems sending native sampling rates.


----------



## NZtechfreak

audionewbi said:


> It has class A amplification section  How often do you see class A in such size.
> ---------
> 
> I just discovered [COLOR=212121]USB Audio Player PRO it has UPNP access. Man my entire library is now under my control. entire 2 TB right under my finger tip. [/COLOR]




Thread moving too fast, I've mentioned that app a half dozen times in this thread already!


----------



## Mojo ideas

tokengesture said:


> Mojo has redefined what entry level sounds like



It's not entry level .... We knew what Rob had achieved. He wanted every one to judge it for themselves.


----------



## audionewbi

I found this otg cable, right angle however I am not sure if it will work or not.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/4-10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-black-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-OTG/1430037_32383431934.html


----------



## audionewbi

mojo ideas said:


> It's not entry level .... We knew what Rob had achieved. He wanted every one to judge it for themselves.


 
 Is there any plans to release some official otg cables? 

 Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Mojo ideas

audionewbi said:


> Is there any plans to release some official otg cables?
> 
> JF yes we will shortly have two cables blister packs one Andriod one Apple. They will have various bits of getting you started hardware rubber bands and the like. We can't advise a price yet as we don't know ourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mojo ideas

sandalaudio said:


> Some people prefer to use Mojo as a dedicated line level DAC and add their favourite headphone amp. Things like tube amps add nice harmonic distortion and variable impedance across the frequency range, which gives pleasant sounding sensation when matched with particular headphones. It's all about the music and personal preference.
> 
> On most DAC+headphone amp combo, the fixed line output is offered because the headphone amp section often adds analogue volume (attenuator) and headphone gain + buffer amps, which adds to the noise and distortion. For example on things like Fiio DAP, the dedicated line output will bypass the headphone amp so it gives better THD at the cost of very high output impedance (so it can't drive headphones).
> 
> ...


 
JF With mojo you have volume level memory recall so set the volume to two balls cyan and every time you switch back on you'll be outputting about two volts RMS.


----------



## peareye

purk said:


> Yes, I think the cheap plastic optical cable is definitely inferior to the individual strands glass one.  Optical got its bad name due to those cheap plastic strands version.


 
 If it's glass, it's got class....if it's plastic fibers,pass!
  
 ...very noticeable improvement with glass...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

jmills8 said:


> Small but heavy.


 
 Does this really work? 
 Can you post a picture with both turned on?


----------



## Bengkia369

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Does this really work?
> Can you post a picture with both turned on?




Silent is gold


----------



## audionewbi

I just dont like it when members spread false information. I had the AKJr for a short period and since I was told it did not have optical out i never tested. I asked Alex from AK who is the head of their marketing and he told me AKJr does not have optical out.
  
 If it did I would have kept it, it sounds as good as AK120 (maybe just a little behind).


----------



## mscott58

Damn, this thing is stupid good right out of the box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Clean all across the range, with great resolution that's smooth, not overly analytical with deep and very controlled bass, smooth highs and mids - well the mids are where where the magic happens for me, and there's magic in there baby - mojo indeed.
  
 Naturally many more things to play with, test, and write about but wanted to share my very first impression. 
  
 Thanks to RELIC, Duncan and others for helping get us all hyped up for in this case it's the real deal, and at a great price-point. 
  
 Well done Chord, well done.


----------



## Duncan

mython said:


> I'm curious as to why AK100/AK120 is being favoured as a partner for the Mojo, when there are cheaper options like DX50/DX90, X5, Soundaware Esther, etc.
> 
> Maybe it's because the dark brushed aluminium casework of the Mk1 AKs matches the Mojo well?


The AK100 (and slightly less so) the AK120 are perfectly matched to the MoJo from a stack / size perspective, feels lighter and neater in the pocket than a QP1R or X5 stack for example...

On another note, someone asked for headphone / IEM combination recommendations, that (to me) is like asking someone what their favourite cheese is, and expecting it to be yours too...

Oh, and question, what makes IEMs not require an off board amp / DAC when running a DAP? I see that (IMO) misconception banded around quite a bit, maybe I have strangely golden ears, and I should get them insured, but the difference between the HO of the AK120 or the QP1R to an off board DAC (grant you I only have three here, Mojo, Hugo, and a lowly E17) is relatively significant in all cases.

Edit: grr, mobile browser editing, hate iOS!!


----------



## x RELIC x

mscott58 said:


> Damn, this thing is stupid good right out of the box.
> 
> Clean all across the range, with great resolution that's smooth, not overly analytical with deep and very controlled bass, smooth highs and mids - well the mids are where where the magic happens for me, and there's magic in there baby - mojo indeed.
> 
> ...




Thanks. FWIW I never hype something that truly doesn't deserve it. Mojo deserves it IMO.

Enjoy!


----------



## Duncan

mscott58 said:


> Damn, this thing is stupid good right out of the box.
> 
> Clean all across the range, with great resolution that's smooth, not overly analytical with deep and very controlled bass, smooth highs and mids - well the mids are where where the magic happens for me, and there's magic in there baby - mojo indeed.
> 
> ...


Congrats on joining the club! 

That is the main point (I've just put in bold in your post above), the musicality for the price, pretty darned good 

To be fair, so good that it made me go against one of my own head-fi principles and get an AK player to marry with it, so Chord is giving to the audio community in more ways than one (undoubted increase in sales of baby sized players as per this example, and for companies like sysconcepts for their baby sized cables as another)...

Keep us up to date with your impressions


----------



## iichigoz

When will a nice casing be out for the mojo? I seriously need it.


----------



## x RELIC x

Duncan, you've got me so close to grabbing an AK120 Titan!!!! :veryevil:


----------



## subguy812

Hoping my Mojo arrives soon. I cant wait to pair it with my AK 120ii and Angie


----------



## maxedfx

x relic x said:


> Duncan, you've got me so close to grabbing an AK120 Titan!!!! :veryevil:


 
Indeed he has!!


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> Duncan, you've got me so close to grabbing an AK120 Titan!!!! :veryevil:


Great [sonic] synergy with the Mojo too (warrenpchi did a comparison of all the AK DAPs a while ago, and FWIW he was bang on the money with regards to the AK120)...

Tempted enough yet??


----------



## maxedfx

duncan said:


> Great [sonic] synergy with the Mojo too (warrenpchi did a comparison of all the AK DAPs a while ago, and FWIW he was bang on the money with regards to the AK120)...
> 
> Tempted enough yet??


 you are the devil  duncan !!
I'm looking all over for a good deal on the ak's. But so confused between the 120 & 120ii


----------



## M-13

currawong said:


> Personally, if I'm going to use the AK240, I'm going to use it by itself. I should have added to my photo that I was using it with the Mojo only for comparing while at the Tokyo show. It also shows how small the Mojo is.
> 
> I'll be mostly using the Mojo with an 11" MacBook Air.


 

 Interesting that you say this. I was kind of expecting the MOJO to obliterate the AK240. If what you're saying is right than I need to rethink this. I would rather have a one box solution unless the difference is significantly big.


----------



## jamato8

peareye said:


> If it's glass, it's got class....if it's plastic fibers,pass!
> 
> ...very noticeable improvement with glass...


 

 I do not agree. Sys concepts has been using multi fiber, 1300 for some time. The transmission quality is excellent and the cable holds up better than glass. I have used non glass, glasses for a long time and prefer both the transmission quality and lenses and while this is far from an optical fiber, fibers other than glass have come a long ways. There are some non glass fibers that are actually superior to glass.


----------



## maxedfx

m-13 said:


> Interesting that you say this. I was kind of expecting the MOJO to obliterate the AK240. If what you're saying is right than I need to rethink this. I would rather have a one box solution unless the difference is significantly big.




I think Currawong put it best. The ak240 as a one box solution will be great and adding a mojo to it is kinda redundant! 

But what Duncan is talking about is just using a dedicated and cheaper transport for on the go mojo use. which the now retired ak120, is a perfect fit, size wise, physically and electronically!


----------



## Duncan

The original has better form factor (as the screen is at the top, and doesn't have that extension as the mkii has), but heed the advice from yesterday from a poster who advised that some 120s had problems with (hi-res) optical out if the cable wasn't of a good enough quality (this might have been fixed with a firmware update)... 

Seemingly the Titans were unaffected by this (I can attest with a standard patch cable I can do 24/192 with no problem)

Don't forget though if after a totally matching stack (size wise) the original 100 will be better (not to mention that it is black too!)


----------



## purk

duncan said:


> The original has better form factor (as the screen is at the top, and doesn't have that extension as the mkii has), but heed the advice from yesterday from a poster who advised that some 120s had problems with (hi-res) optical out if the cable wasn't of a good enough quality (this might have been fixed with a firmware update)...
> 
> Seemingly the Titans were unaffected by this (I can attest with a standard patch cable I can do 24/192 with no problem)
> 
> Don't forget though if after a totally matching stack (size wise) t*he original 100 will be better (not to mention that it is black too!)*


 
 That what I'm pairing with the Mojo.  I think Chord went out to match the size of the original AK100 while coming up with the size for the Mojo.


----------



## maxedfx

Isn't the standard 120 black too??
I like the 120 titan's color, but I couldn't find any on sale. Lots of black 120 though.

My use for mojo, will be mostly desktop atm. That's why my dilemma between the 120 &120ii.


----------



## Duncan

Ahh, sorry, I suppose that is why the "Titan" was a $200 extra cost option back in the day, must be said that I scorned AK for a couple of years, so didn't follow that closely...

I guess I can officially call myself a hypocrite now, but time and circumstance changes the ballpark


----------



## Matzotom

ThanksOriginally Posted by audionewbi View Post

Is there any plans to release some official otg cables? 

JF yes we will shortly have two cables blister packs one Andriod one Apple. They will have various bits of getting you started hardware rubber bands and the like. We can't advise a price yet as we don't know ourselves.

Will the apple cable contain a chip to negate the need for the CCK cable?


----------



## maxedfx

Anybody care to share the dimensions of the mojo??


----------



## fumoffuXx

maxedfx said:


> Anybody care to share the dimensions of the mojo??


 
 According to my measuring tape. 83mm x 60mm x 20mm


----------



## Bengkia369

Glad that I bought the mojo!


----------



## fumoffuXx

bengkia369 said:


> Glad that I bought the mojo!


 
 wah come here find attention oso ah!?


----------



## Bengkia369

fumoffuxx said:


> wah come here find attention oso ah!?




 U also got your Mojo right?!


----------



## fumoffuXx

bengkia369 said:


> U also got your Mojo right?!


 
 dont have. i find it sounds too much like Esther Vitality, so im gonna give it a skip


----------



## youkeum

the thread it so fast! I can't read all of it BTW which one is the best match with Mojo? AK? iBASSO? SONY? iOS?


----------



## fumoffuXx

youkeum said:


> the thread it so fast! I can't read all of it BTW which one is the best match with Mojo? AK? iBASSO? SONY? iOS?


 
 for optical AK 1st gens, the 2nd gens sounded alittle too detailed to the extent is becomes quite artificial. Stay away from QUestyle. For Coaxial, i read people saying the X5 is good? so far i only tried the coax from dx50 and esther, esther is superior but because they sounded similar made redundant. for USB i tried from laptop and note 4. its inbetween the coax and optical. so pick your choice


----------



## 394216

So with the sd card reader (hopefully they will release it), the mojo turns into a DAP without a UI?


----------



## jamestux

torpedorag said:


> So with the sd card reader (hopefully they will release it), the mojo turns into a DAP without a UI? :eek:



You will still need a player, the mojo doesn't know anything about the data on the card even if it could read it, there would also be no way to control the playback.

What I am trying to get a sense of is how big a difference does the player make? Much as I was instantly blown away when I heard it from my phone (Galaxy S6) yesterday I still want a dedicated player for the 2 hour each way commute that means I can get to the office without a flat battery! I was thinking of the Sony ZX2 or ZX100 but if the digital output is the same I could get an A10 or 20 version and save a lot of money!

The guys in the shop were convinced that it would work with my FiiO X1, I will check when my micro usb to micro usb cable arrives today but I am sure it won't. The plan is for that to become my car based music library though (that's what it was bought for after my 160gb iPod classic was stolen last year)


----------



## 394216

jamestux said:


> You will still need a player, the mojo doesn't know anything about the data on the card even if it could read it, there would also be no way to control the playback


 
 I thought it would become like those screen-less DAP's (like shozy alien). So the sd card reader would just be a memory expansion for your transport?


----------



## jamestux

torpedorag said:


> I thought it would become like those screen-less DAP's (like shozy alien). So the sd card reader would just be a memory expansion for your transport?


Maybe they could, I just can't see that they would have squeezed the electronics in to enable it to do that though. This feels like a real no frills concentrate on the DAC and amplification product, it only has 3 buttons in total too. Personally I wouldn't want an iPod shuffle with 10,000 tracks on what happens when I get stuck in a rut of my kids nursery rhymes that I never got around to deleting!?


----------



## Duncan

jamestux said:


> You will still need a player, the mojo doesn't know anything about the data on the card even if it could read it, there would also be no way to control the playback.
> 
> What I am trying to get a sense of is how big a difference does the player make? Much as I was instantly blown away when I heard it from my phone (Galaxy S6) yesterday I still want a dedicated player for the 2 hour each way commute that means I can get to the office without a flat battery! I was thinking of the Sony ZX2 or ZX100 but if the digital output is the same I could get an A10 or 20 version and save a lot of money!
> 
> The guys in the shop were convinced that it would work with my FiiO X1, I will check when my micro usb to micro usb cable arrives today but I am sure it won't. The plan is for that to become my car based music library though (that's what it was bought for after my 160gb iPod classic was stolen last year)


The downside to using Sony players via digital out is the cumbersome (read that as LARGE) connector, and - what really baffles me, the _reduction_ in battery life (all other players that I know of _increase_ battery life when not engaging the amp section!)


----------



## headwhacker

has anyone paied Mojo with X3 yet? X5 seems to be on a large side stack-wise with mojo.


----------



## sonickarma

torpedorag said:


> So with the sd card reader (hopefully they will release it), the mojo turns into a DAP without a UI? :eek:




Unclear currently , maybe just extra OTG storage for android connected devices? Well have to wait and see.


----------



## 394216

jamestux said:


> Maybe they could, I just can't see that they would have squeezed the electronics in to enable it to do that though. This feels like a real no frills concentrate on the DAC and amplification product, it only has 3 buttons in total too. Personally I wouldn't want an iPod shuffle with 10,000 tracks on what happens when I get stuck in a rut of my kids nursery rhymes that I never got around to deleting!?


 
 haha! good point. 
  
 But as for me when on-the-go i tend to shuffle all of my tracks anyway. I like to discover new songs from my collection that way.


----------



## x RELIC x

jamestux said:


> You will still need a player, the mojo doesn't know anything about the data on the card even if it could read it, there would also be no way to control the playback.
> 
> What I am trying to get a sense of is how big a difference does the player make? Much as I was instantly blown away when I heard it from my phone (Galaxy S6) yesterday I still want a dedicated player for the 2 hour each way commute that means I can get to the office without a flat battery! I was thinking of the Sony ZX2 or ZX100 but if the digital output is the same I could get an A10 or 20 version and save a lot of money!
> 
> *The guys in the shop were convinced that it would work with my FiiO X1, I will check when my micro usb to micro usb cable arrives today but I am sure it won't.* The plan is for that to become my car based music library though (that's what it was bought for after my 160gb iPod classic was stolen last year)




You would be correct, the FiiO X1 doesn't act as a USB host. The X1 is a no go with Mojo as it doesn't have a digital output.


----------



## jamestux

x relic x said:


> You would be correct, the FiiO X1 doesn't act as a USB host. The X1 is a no go with Mojo as it doesn't have a digital output.




That's exactly what I thought but they seemed to think that some kind of mythical magic would make it work. Still, gives me a great reason to return it if I don't like it once I've had a chance to listen more 

I can't see that being the case though, it sounds great from my laptop and superb in the shop yesterday, plus I can use it direct from the TV and Minidisc when I want to late night listen without powering up a couple more components of my separates system just to use the headphone out.


----------



## jamestux

duncan said:


> The downside to using Sony players via digital out is the cumbersome (read that as LARGE) connector, and - what really baffles me, the _reduction_ in battery life (all other players that I know of _increase_ battery life when not engaging the amp section!)


Thanks Duncan, they still have a much better battery life than most though I guess and a much quicker and friendlier interface than my FiiO X1 (it has got better now that the whole library is catalogued so I don't have to scroll through all folders, but it's still pretty cumbersome!). If the AK Jr had digital out I'd be all over that right now!

How do you find the interface on your x5? Is it pretty much the same as the X1?


----------



## aoqw76

I found a solution, as all my music is streamed via wifi from a jriver server to jremote on my ipad.
"Cloudbeats" the app is called, i can sync flacs to dropbox and then download them to local storage on the ipad within cloudbeats itself, so gives me songs on the go when i dont have wifi back to my server.


----------



## griff2

watagump said:


> This is head-fi, anything goes.


 
 If you're using the line-out it's not double amping, it's using a better/alternative headphone amplifier to drive the headphones.  In my case I'm using a Ray Samuels SR-71a which through my headphones is a significant improvement to the Mojo's built-in amp.
  
 If, on the other hand, somebody's using the headphone amp in non-line-out mode to feed another amp, that would make no sense as noise and distortion will be compounded.


----------



## Mojo ideas

No that's not the case for Mojo as the fixed output setting is just a set output voltage level. We don't need to bypass anything as our digital volume control is part of the Dac's noise shaper and it adds no measurable or discernible distortion


----------



## lextek

matzotom said:


> ThanksOriginally Posted by audionewbi View Post
> 
> Is there any plans to release some official otg cables?
> 
> ...




It would be great to do away with the CCK.


----------



## Whitigir

Isn't there a reason why Digital out from ZX2 battery life is greatly reduced ? Like high quality reading and current drawing for example ? There has to be a reason !


----------



## McCol

My Mojo arrived yesterday from Peter Tyson(excellent service).
  
 Using with the LG G4 and Angie earphones.  It's a truly wonderful combo and sounds lovely.  Also sounds really good with my other phones - Oppo PM-3 and Fischer FA 4xb.  
 I'd say it is a step up from the Oppo HA-2, just seems more detailed with a bit more air to the music.
  
 Now here's a wee question for you all.
  
 I've used some good Dap's in the past including the DX100, DX90 and ZX1.  I decided a while ago to stick with the smartphone/Dac combo however I am tempted to go the Dap route,  what would be the advantages of doing this with the Mojo over using my phone?  Is it better sound quality from the optical on a AK120 or other Dap than the USB on my phone?


----------



## fumoffuXx

mccol said:


> My Mojo arrived yesterday from Peter Tyson(excellent service).
> 
> Using with the LG G4 and Angie earphones.  It's a truly wonderful combo and sounds lovely.  Also sounds really good with my other phones - Oppo PM-3 and Fischer FA 4xb.
> I'd say it is a step up from the Oppo HA-2, just seems more detailed with a bit more air to the music.
> ...


 
 optical sounds detailed with leaness. Coax sounds fleshy slightly covering some details. USB is in between. thats my view


----------



## Bengkia369

Is it true that using a DAP like AK240 toslink out sounds better than a Mobile phone? 
What I understand is ak240 might be cleaner as there are less processes used for WiFi, Android background program etc in a mobile phone.


----------



## Mojo ideas

lextek said:


> It would be great to do away with the CCK.



 JF here Yes it would but I'd posted earlier about this the guys a Cupertino require a complete and painful disclosure of any design that intends to accommodate their chip. If we had nothing to lose, say if we had little or no technology to hide and were using an industry standard chip we'd have no hesitation in going open book with our design but obviously we have Robs design to protect. So for us it's just not an option. Our adaptor when it's available will swallow the bulky end of the camera adaptor leaving just the tail to be less untidy.


----------



## audionewbi

mojo ideas said:


> JF here Yes it would but I'd posted earlier about this the guys a Cupertino require a complete and painful disclosure of any design that intends to accommodate their chip. If we had nothing to lose, say if we had little or no technology to hide and were using an industry standard chip we'd have no hesitation in going open book with our design but obviously we have Robs design to protect. So for us it's just not an option. Our adaptor when it's available will swallow the bulky end of the camera adaptor leaving just the tail to be less untidy.


 
 Just please ensure the adaptor is large enough to engulf the sony otg cable as it is considerably larger than the apple official dongle. Thanks in advance.


----------



## griff2

mojo ideas said:


> No that's not the case for Mojo as the fixed output setting is just a set output voltage level. We don't need to bypass anything as our digital volume control is part of the Dac's noise shaper and it adds no measurable or discernible distortion


 
 Interesting.  Does the digital volume control vary the bit depth?


----------



## fumoffuXx

bengkia369 said:


> Is it true that using a DAP like AK240 toslink out sounds better than a Mobile phone?
> What I understand is ak240 might be cleaner as there are less processes used for WiFi, Android background program etc in a mobile phone.


 
 well u try it u have both to me Esther > AK120 > AK100ii > DX50 > phone


----------



## audionewbi

bengkia369 said:


> Is it true that using a DAP like AK240 toslink out sounds better than a Mobile phone?
> What I understand is ak240 might be cleaner as there are less processes used for WiFi, Android background program etc in a mobile phone.


 
 I personally liking the USB more, it is more clear in contrast to hugo where i like the optical more.
  
 I got a couple of friend who liked the coaxial more than all the other connection, I can't test that so I guess stick to what sounds best for you and stop worrying


----------



## griff2

whitigir said:


> Isn't there a reason why Digital out from ZX2 battery life is greatly reduced ? Like high quality reading and current drawing for example ? There has to be a reason !


 
 The same happened from the Note to the Fiio X3, the X3 was drawing current from the Note to charge the battery in the X3.  Connecting the Mojo desn't do this so I'm assuming it's because the USB audio in isn't connected to the charging circuit.


----------



## lextek

mojo ideas said:


> JF here Yes it would but I'd posted earlier about this the guys a Cupertino require a complete and painful disclosure of any design that intends to accommodate their chip. If we had nothing to lose, say if we had little or no technology to hide and were using an industry standard chip we'd have no hesitation in going open book with our design but obviously we have Robs design to protect. So for us it's just not an option. Our adaptor when it's available will swallow the bulky end of the camera adaptor leaving just the tail to be less untidy.


sounds good. Seems like this is only the beginning.


----------



## subguy812

Opinions welcomed...will I be gaining greatly by adding the Mojo to my AK120ii?


----------



## georgelai57

subguy812 said:


> Opinions welcomed...will I be gaining greatly by adding the Mojo to my AK120ii?



Although that will be a violent clash of design ethos I reckon


----------



## Whitigir

griff2 said:


> The same happened from the Note to the Fiio X3, the X3 was drawing current from the Note to charge the battery in the X3.  Connecting the Mojo desn't do this so I'm assuming it's because the USB audio in isn't connected to the charging circuit.




I meant by using the ZX2 at max volume, it still last for 20 hours on FLAC or so. Why does using digital transport cut it down to 10 hours ? I don't mean USB data and charging together feature


----------



## subguy812

georgelai57 said:


> Although that will be a violent clash of design ethos I reckon


 
 Meaning...what about sound? Will I gain in sq over the 1120ii alone?


----------



## Bengkia369

subguy812 said:


> Meaning...what about sound? Will I gain in sq over the 1120ii alone?




Not so sure about Ak120ii.
But to my ears, Mojo sounds even more refined, even better details and fuller than my AK240.


----------



## Whitigir

bengkia369 said:


> Not so sure about Ak120ii.
> But to my ears, Mojo sounds even more refined, even better details and fuller than my AK240.




Time to sell ur ak240 and get mojo +smartphone combo


----------



## georgelai57

subguy812 said:


> Meaning...what about sound? Will I gain in sq over the 1120ii alone?



I was just pulling your leg. Sleek metallic AK vs. Tonka Toy Mojo


----------



## maxedfx

georgelai57 said:


> I was just pulling your leg. Sleek metallic AK vs. Tonka Toy Mojo



Yup! I agree. Much better looks with the ak100, like duncan's!!


----------



## OK-Guy

lextek said:


> sounds good. Seems like this is only the beginning.


 
  
 it's worth noting that the upcoming Mojo-modules will help with form factor when using the Mojo with phones/DAP's... the sizing will match (approximately) and will give better with width separation for 'bands' so less unobtrusive for screen usage, hth.
  
*in other news*...  Highfell has just posted his Hugo-TT Tour review, a great read & well worth five minutes of your time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-hugo-tt/reviews/14339


----------



## Bengkia369

whitigir said:


> Time to sell ur ak240 and get mojo +smartphone combo




I'm using my AK240 toslink out to Mojo, I love it!


----------



## Bengkia369

ok-guy said:


> it's worth noting that the upcoming Mojo-modules will help with form factor when using the Mojo with phones/DAP's... the sizing will match (approximately) and will give better with width separation for 'bands' so less unobtrusive for screen usage, hth.
> 
> *in other news*...  Highfell has just posted his Hugo-TT Tour review, a great read & well worth five minutes of your time... :tongue_smile:
> 
> link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-hugo-tt/reviews/14339




What kind of modules will there be?
I really hope Chord will launch a DAP with touchscreen module for the Mojo, that would be great news and I will be the 1st one to buy one as soon as it is launched (just like Mojo).


----------



## Whitigir

bengkia369 said:


> What kind of modules will there be?
> I really hope Chord will launch a DAP with touchscreen module for the Mojo, that would be great news and I will be the 1st one to buy one as soon as it is launched (just like Mojo).




I am in for that  1+ vote up. Small screen, simple UI, memory slots, and USB data to mojo ?


----------



## musicday

I know that Mojo sounds really good with pretty much any IEMs and full size headphones, but i am really interested if anyone tried Mojo with ES60.
Any input much appreciated.
Musicday


----------



## subguy812

georgelai57 said:


> I was just pulling your leg. Sleek metallic AK vs. Tonka Toy Mojo




That i agree....the 120ii is sexy. The Mojo kind of looks like a kids toy to me


----------



## Duncan

Original 120 fits mojo better (100 even more so!)

Getting a bit bored of my own words here, sound like some backwater preacher or something, however - I cannot help but worship at the altar of the AK120/Mojo/Layla combination, I am of the definite belief that for my musical tastes I have not heard a better sounding home rig, so that a portable setup can do this is all the more baffling to me...

Rocking out on a bus right now


----------



## OK-Guy

georgelai57 said:


> I was just pulling your leg. Sleek metallic AK vs. Tonka Toy Mojo


 
  
 Tonka-toys were always known for their toughness, kiddy-proof if you like... Chord build products to a different set of principles, they make 'em tank-proof so you know you're getting a product that will be able stand the 'strains of life' whatever part of the globe your in, hth...


----------



## sheldaze

headwhacker said:


> has anyone paied Mojo with X3 yet? X5 seems to be on a large side stack-wise with mojo.


 
 I will be trying this, though it will not be my primary setup. In order from most likely to least, I would be using laptop, cellphone, and disc transport.


----------



## maxedfx

duncan said:


> Original 120 fits mojo better (100 even more so!)
> 
> Getting a bit bored of my own words here, sound like some backwater preacher or something, however - I cannot help but worship at the altar of the AK120/Mojo/Layla combination, I am of the definite belief that for my musical tastes I have not heard a better sounding home rig, so that a portable setup can do this is all the more baffling to me...
> 
> Rocking out on a bus right now



Duncan, I can understand! Your comments are pulling me into a deeper veil of confusion! Whether to get the ak100 or get the ak120ii for future proofing!


----------



## mscott58

Anyone looking for an AK100 to pair with your Mojo there's one on eBay ending today...
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/272020434653?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Superpong

Hello anyone uses AK100, AK100II or AK120Ii with MOJO? I have a problem with my AK100II with MOJO.

I use Black rhodium Toslink and music files with sampling rate at 192khz and higher (including DSD) cannot be played with MOJO. MOJO's power button has no light and no sound when playing these files.

I suspect that the Black rhodium Toslink cable is likely to be incapable of playing files with high sampling rate 192 or above.

Any comment please?


----------



## mscott58

superpong said:


> Hello anyone uses AK100, AK100II or AK120Ii with MOJO? I have a problem with my AK100II with MOJO.
> 
> I use Black rhodium Toslink and music files with sampling rate at 192khz and higher (including DSD) cannot be played with MOJO. MOJO's power button has no light and no sound when playing these files.
> 
> ...




The quality of the cable could limit up to 192, but for anything above that's a limitation with the Toslink standard, which only goes up to 192.


----------



## Duncan

DSD (at least on the 120 Titan) is converted to 88.2khz (assuming 24 bit but don't know) and plays fine on mine with a vanilla patch cord.


----------



## cattlethief

DSD plays at 48khz(orange light)on mojo with Titan and same DSD track lights up blue light on ak100ii,confusing!!
 It wont play any 24bit past 96khz!This using generic toslink cables.
 All my hires tracks light up and play correctly on dacmagic plus,so i think mojo cannot play above 24/96 with toslink!!


----------



## Duncan

cattlethief said:


> DSD plays at 48khz(orange light)on mojo with Titan and same DSD track lights up blue light on ak100ii,confusing!!
> It wont play any 24bit past 96khz!This using generic toslink cables.
> All my hires tracks light up and play correctly on dacmagic plus,so i think mojo cannot play above 24/96 with toslink!!


You're right re DSD, I got that muddled up, am out and do not have the colour guide to hand...

I can assure categorically though that I've had the mojo up to its max over optical, was a discussion about that in the thread yesterday (that some original non Titan 120s do have problems unless using a high end cable)


----------



## cattlethief

played 24/192 on my mac via toslink to mojo and no go!(Audirvana)
 plays ok withAudio technica AT-HA26D with same cable so I think that confirms Mojo cannot play above 24/96 via Toslink.


----------



## Duncan

Could be that the AK needs its jack cleaning, here is mine, okay, you cannot see the AK underneath, but you'll get the point....



...bus journies have never been so good


----------



## jamestux

duncan said:


> Could be that the AK needs its jack cleaning, here is mine, okay, you cannot see the AK underneath, but you'll get the point....
> 
> 
> 
> ...bus journies have never been so good



I like the look of that, very neat!! Following on from your Sony feedback earlier, would you recommend the titan 120 instead? I've seen somewhere with new stock for the same price as the ak100ii


----------



## Duncan

jamestux said:


> I like the look of that, very neat!! Following on from your Sony feedback earlier, would you recommend the titan 120 instead? I've seen somewhere with new stock for the same price as the ak100ii


Excuse the bands being wonky, I bought the AK for the form factor and then missed the final touches haha!

Me personally, yes, the optical out of the 120 [Titan] really, no - REALLY compliments both the mojo and the Layla's


----------



## lukeap69

It seems the surface is scratch magnet?


----------



## jamestux

duncan said:


> Excuse the bands being wonky, I bought the AK for the form factor and then missed the final touches haha!
> 
> Me personally, yes, the optical out of the 120 [Titan] really, no - REALLY compliments both the mojo and the Layla's



No need to apologise  

My Oppo pm3s have just arrived and partner wonderfully with the mojo so it's a case of looking for the source now, my phone can't contain my whole library and I need to leave SOME battery for actual phone tasks!

I guess I should look at the differences between the ak100ii and the titan 120, looking at your pictures it's a lot smaller than I was imagining it, is it really smaller than your mojo? 

Do you find the quality of toslink makes much difference?

As an aside I had a listen to North Jones on 24/192 via my separates on digital out too, I'm even more impressed with the mojo now!


----------



## Duncan

The AK100 (original) is virtually IDENTICALLY the same size as the mojo (perfect stack), the AK120 (Titan) is ever so slightly longer (a few millimetres), but with the screen at the top it allows for the bands to be placed how I have and to have full access to the screen...

The mkii versions seem to have the screens lower down the chassis, so would need someone with a mkii to post images of how they've attached their player to the mojo to be sure.

Edit: a picture paints a thousand words, reverse angle for the 120...


----------



## mscott58

duncan said:


> The AK100 (original) is virtually IDENTICALLY the same size as the mojo (perfect stack), the AK120 (Titan) is ever so slightly longer (a few millimetres), but with the screen at the top it allows for the bands to be placed how I have and to have full access to the screen...
> 
> The mkii versions seem to have the screens lower down the chassis, so would need someone with a mkii to post images of how they've attached their player to the mojo to be sure.
> 
> Edit: a picture paints a thousand words, reverse angle for the 120...




Nice! Now you just need a custom Toslink cord. Cheers


----------



## Duncan

mscott58 said:


> Nice! Now you just need a custom Toslink cord. Cheers


Yup, if I can arrange expedited shipping (rather than regular shipping) then that is all set


----------



## jamestux

micha said:


> Yep, thats what I thought. I guess I have to get one to try it out



My Lumia is running win 10 beta but still no output to the mojo, sorry!


----------



## maxedfx

jamestux said:


> My Lumia is running win 10 beta but still no output to the mojo, sorry!



Like I said, we don't even know whether the old Lumia's will get otg with firmware and is update or only the new phones will get them!


----------



## Matzotom

lukeap69 said:


> It seems the surface is scratch magnet?




I can imagine the matt black finish being prone to scratches. Some sort of silicone case would be useful, or maybe leather for the posh folks.


----------



## Duncan

Borrowed from the AK120 thread, a size comparison of the AK100 (left) vs the AK120 (middle) and a HiFi Man DAP (right)


----------



## maxedfx

duncan said:


> Borrowed from the AK120 thread, a size comparison of the AK100 (left) vs the AK120 (middle) and a HiFi Man DAP (right)



Duncan, now you are the preacher!!
Preaching the mojo120 gospel!!!


----------



## uzi2

cattlethief said:


> DSD plays at 48khz(orange light)on mojo with Titan and same DSD track lights up blue light on ak100ii,confusing!!
> It wont play any 24bit past 96khz!This using generic toslink cables.
> All my hires tracks light up and play correctly on dacmagic plus,so i think mojo cannot play above 24/96 with toslink!!


 

 AK100ii outputs DSD at 176.4khz


----------



## Mojo ideas

uzi2 said:


> AK100ii outputs DSD at 176.4khz


 JF is the cable snapped into the mojo is it fully pushed in.


----------



## Swaindogg

Really impressed with mojo with an iPhone and Qobuz stream. Having some HD 800s delivered this week so really looking forward to matching them up.


----------



## cattlethief

uzi2 said:


> AK100ii outputs DSD at 176.4khz


 
 I know which is blue!


----------



## maxedfx

swaindogg said:


> Really impressed with mojo with an iPhone and Qobuz stream. *Having some HD 800s delivered this week *so really looking forward to matching them up.



How many 800's are you getting??


----------



## gavinfabl

While my iPhone 6S Plus is being restored, (iCloud Photos ruined my phone, long story), I am having to use something more basic. 

So while we have lots of expensive AK120 stacks, I have been using the Mojo with my budget Huawei G8 smartphone. With UAPP, it really works well.


----------



## Matzotom

Glad to hear that I'm not the only one that will be using the mojo with a smartphone as the primary source. 
I am listening mainly to music streamed from Tidals hifi service so require a wifi source with enough storage for offline use. This makes my options limited to phones or the Sony ZX1 or 2 (unless there any other suggestions).


----------



## Swaindogg

maxedfx said:


> How many 800's are you getting??




Possibly none if the missus finds the receipt!


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

Hi guys
 What best DAP with Mojo to play all format,budget 400$
 My IEM 1964 U4 (coming soon)
  
 Thx


----------



## all999

tarekfouad1 said:


> Hi guys
> What best DAP with Mojo to play all format,budget 400$
> My IEM 1964 U4 (coming soon)
> 
> Thx


 
 AK100
 X5II


----------



## maxedfx

swaindogg said:


> Possibly none if the missus finds the receipt!



Hahahaaa!! Good one! Lets not have any receipts!


----------



## TAREKFOUAD1

Thx all999, im really in between AK100 is great sound and X5ll is good too and cheaper, what about DX90?


----------



## Mython

tarekfouad1 said:


> Thx all999, im really in between AK100 is great sound and X5ll is good too and cheaper, *what about DX90?*


 
  
 Someone else's viewpoint:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2040#post_12020206


----------



## uzi2

cattlethief said:


> I know which is blue!


 

 ...but it proves your cables aren't the problem.
 The AK100ii outputs DSD as 176.4Khz PCM, so the light is blue on your Mojo and my Hugo.
 The Titan is behaving very strangely. It is either going to output your DSD files at 44.1. 88.2 or 176.4 - you say it is 48Khz - something is wrong.


----------



## cattlethief

uzi2 said:


> ...but it proves your cables aren't the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes i know there is something wrong with the compatability between the ak models and mojo,in the mojo manual it says it can play up to 24/192 via toslink,but not with ak120 titan or 100ii,can anyone verify it playing up to 192 with any other player?
Anyway to me it is no big deal,it is still the best sounding dac i have ever purchased.


----------



## Duncan

cattlethief said:


> Yes i know there is something wrong with the compatability between the ak models and mojo,in the mojo manual it says it can play up to 24/192 via toslink,but not with ak120 titan or 100ii,can anyone verify it playing up to 192 with any other player?
> Anyway to me it is no big deal,it is still the best sounding dac i have ever purchased.


Up to, yes, as per my image a couple of pages back... 24/192 is fine my side


----------



## jamestux

duncan said:


> Up to, yes, as per my image a couple of pages back... 24/192 is fine my side



I've had 24/192 on toslink with another source too (Cambridge Audio Azur 851N)


----------



## cattlethief

matzotom said:


> Glad to hear that I'm not the only one that will be using the mojo with a smartphone as the primary source.
> I am listening mainly to music streamed from Tidals hifi service so require a wifi source with enough storage for offline use. This makes my options limited to phones or the Sony ZX1 or 2 (unless there any other suggestions).


 
 The ipod touch is good.


----------



## kawaivpc1

How much is Mojo behind Hugo and AK240, DX100 in SQ?


----------



## Paul Meakin

cattlethief said:


> The ipod touch is good.


 
  
 Don't you find it too limited for storage? My old Classic is too small for me and that's 160G.


----------



## cattlethief

paul meakin said:


> Don't you find it too limited for storage? My old Classic is too small for me and that's 160G.


 
 I use the touch for tidal and spotify and to a wireless 500gig hdd.


----------



## lextek

paul meakin said:


> Don't you find it too limited for storage? My old Classic is too small for me and that's 160G.



Love my Classic. Im planning on using an iPhone 6S or iPad Mini with streaming Tidal. I would think the iPod Touch would be a good option, just have to plan your playlists.


----------



## Paul Meakin

cattlethief said:


> I use the touch for tidal and spotify and to a wireless 500gig hdd.


 
  
 That would solve the issue of having too little music.
  
 I've been looking at the Seagate wireless drives to use with my iPhone and iPad (as the Classic is obsolete with the Mojo's arrival), is that what you have? Or maybe the Toshiba Aeromobile, smaller capacity but solid state.


----------



## TokenGesture

iPod Touch plus Qobuz plus Mojo =


----------



## Tony1110

cattlethief said:


> I use the touch for tidal and spotify and to a wireless 500gig hdd.




I have a subscription to Tidal Hi-Fi but can only access it from my laptop as my Galaxy S5 won't allow it to work with an external DAC. I'm thinking about picking up a 6th gen iPod Touch and don't really care about the lack of storage. Do you have any problems streaming lossless music?


----------



## Paul Meakin

lextek said:


> Love my Classic. Im planning on using an iPhone 6S or iPad Mini with streaming Tidal. I would think the iPod Touch would be a good option, just have to plan your playlists.


 
  
 Unfortunately it's still slightly too small for a 3 week trip when travelling light and I can't switch libraries (no laptop, and home broadband is far too slow to put my library online). 200G is currently optimal but I'm still buying new music, so 256G would give me some headroom.
  
 Plus I already have plenty of screens and usable players so I think storage is the way to go, cheap and capacious!


----------



## psikey

32GB Note 4 with 128GB SD using UAPP from flac/DSD stored on phone then Google Play streaming through UAPP with Bubbleupnp to get correct 44kHz frequency so nothing upscalling/downscaling source material

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mscott58

kawaivpc1 said:


> How much is Mojo behind Hugo and AK240, DX100 in SQ?




IMO it's very close to Hugo but voiced a bit differently (some will prefer one, some the other - I personally like the Mojo better) and it is much more enjoyable than the AK240. I don't have much experience with the DX100. Definitely worth checking out. And your upcoming Onkyo would likely make a really good transport for the Mojo. Cheers


----------



## cattlethief

tony1110 said:


> I have a subscription to Tidal Hi-Fi but can only access it from my laptop as my Galaxy S5 won't allow it to work with an external DAC. I'm thinking about picking up a 6th gen iPod Touch and don't really care about the lack of storage. Do you have any problems streaming lossless music?




No problems the new touch has a fast os.


----------



## Skyyyeman

AK100 / AK120 MEMORY CARD LIMIT? 

Before purchasing an AK100 or AK120I just would like to make sure that the units can accommodate larger capacity memory cards such as 128GB or even 200GB, i.e., that there is no internal restriction on the use of such cards. Does anyone know?

Reason I ask is that AK's description mentions only up to (I think) 64GB. I do know that the newer AK units can take much more but I don't know about the older models such as the AK100 and AK120

Thanks very much.


----------



## mscott58

skyyyeman said:


> AK100 / AK120 MEMORY CARD LIMIT?
> 
> Before purchasing an AK100 or AK120I just would like to make sure that the units can accommodate larger capacity memory cards such as 128GB or even 200GB, i.e., that there is no internal restriction on the use of such cards. Does anyone know?
> 
> ...




Good point but others already covered this a day or two ago here. Cheers


----------



## cattlethief

paul meakin said:


> That would solve the issue of having too little music.
> 
> I've been looking at the Seagate wireless drives to use with my iPhone and iPad (as the Classic is obsolete with the Mojo's arrival), is that what you have? Or maybe the Toshiba Aeromobile, smaller capacity but solid state.




I use a verbatim media server which has built in wlan and internal power bank I connect it one of two 500 GB harddrives. And it steams all my flac files effortlessly using the file manager app.

Oh and it cost me £25


----------



## psikey

More of my playing for a smartphone solution with super storage potential 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My Note 4 connected via OTG cable to a 3 port  USB hub with Mojo and a 256GB USB stick all working. Though files only play out at android unscaled 192kHz (Blue)


----------



## Paul Meakin

cattlethief said:


> I use a verbatim media server which has built in wlan and internal power bank I connect it one of two 500 GB harddrives. And it steams all my flac files effortlessly using the file manager app.
> 
> Oh and it cost me £25


 
  
 Thanks, I know the exact one you mean.


----------



## Matzotom

My phone contract is up for renewal in a month or so and I am thinking of going for the Sony experia z5 as it has 32gig onboard memory and capacity for 200 gig sd, and is obviously suitable for use with streaming services. Plus it's a considerably cheaper option than the 128gb iPhone alternative.


----------



## wirefriend

audionewbi said:


> I found this otg cable, right angle however I am not sure if it will work or not.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/4-10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-black-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-OTG/1430037_32383431934.html


 
 I have ordered it a few days ago. The expected shipment is unfortuantelly in a few weeks. I will let you know how it works after I get it.


----------



## deuter

The AK players seem to be mentioned quite a lot but guys we are forgetting that by using players that only digital out optical we are missing out on the dsd native decoding by the mojo. 

Just for that reason recommendations should be around similar sized smartphone with airplane mode on and the Sony players with USB out.


----------



## cattlethief

duncan said:


> Up to, yes, as per my image a couple of pages back... 24/192 is fine my side


 
 still wondering if it could be the cables i am using, one of them plays the 24/176 music sample from the AK PLAYERS and the other 2 dont all three dont play 192,I have a sysconcept cable coming this week hopefully that will solve the mystery.


----------



## all999

psikey said:


> More of my playing for a smartphone solution with super storage potential
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Battery will drain in two, three hours.


----------



## beemarman

Quote: 





tony1110 said:


> I have a subscription to Tidal Hi-Fi but can only access it from my laptop as my Galaxy S5 won't allow it to work with an external DAC. I'm thinking about picking up a 6th gen iPod Touch and don't really care about the lack of storage. Do you have any problems streaming lossless music?


 
  
 As I was getting too much interference with my phone paired with the mojo, I went out and bought a used Sony Xperia Z2 for £110. I can now get Tidal working with my mojo, plus adding  200GB micro sd card in the phone gives me enough space to install most of my hirez DSD collection and have enough space for 00000 of hifi Tidal downloads as well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Much cheaper than getting the 128gb itouch or even the older 64GB itouch (not including the sd card purchase)


----------



## Skyyyeman

mscott58 said:


> Good point but others already covered this a day or two ago here. Cheers



 


And the answer is? 

Obviously I missed that discussion somehow.


----------



## Mython

skyyyeman said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > skyyyeman said:
> ...


 
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1785#post_12017575


----------



## beemarman

skyyyeman said:


> AK100 / AK120 MEMORY CARD LIMIT?
> 
> Before purchasing an AK100 or AK120I just would like to make sure that the units can accommodate larger capacity memory cards such as 128GB or even 200GB, i.e., that there is no internal restriction on the use of such cards. Does anyone know?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had 200GB and 128GB in my AK100 and no issues at all.
  
 So you can get two 200GB micro sd cards in it.


----------



## jamestux

beemarman said:


> As I was getting too much interference with my phone paired with the mojo, I went out and bought a used Sony Xperia Z2 for £110. I can now get Tidal working with my mojo, plus adding  200GB micro sd card in the phone gives me enough space to install most of my hirez DSD collection and have enough space for 00000 of hifi Tidal downloads as well.
> 
> Much cheaper than getting the 128gb itouch or even the older 64GB itouch,


great idea, I didn't realise that any Sony previous to the z3 supported hi res, but if it covers all the formats, has expandable storage and lets you stream when you want to looks like a good solution. How does it sound?


----------



## beemarman

jamestux said:


> great idea, I didn't realise that any Sony previous to the z3 supported hi res, but if it covers all the formats, has expandable storage and lets you stream when you want to looks like a good solution. How does it sound?


 
  
 The Z1 up to Z5 supports Tidal streaming to the mojo, but you would still need to buy an app like the USB audio pro or Onkyo Hf in order to play hirez files from the Sony. 
  
 Sounds good enough for me


----------



## Duncan

deuter said:


> The AK players seem to be mentioned quite a lot but guys we are forgetting that by using players that only digital out optical we are missing out on the dsd native decoding by the mojo.
> 
> Just for that reason recommendations should be around similar sized smartphone with airplane mode on and the Sony players with USB out.


The only reason I'm advocating the baby AK players is for their form factor, for a neat stack...

That and I only actually have three or four DSD tracks, everything else that is remotely above redbook is logically only up to 24/192 which the AK does with ease...


----------



## all999

duncan said:


> The only reason I'm advocating the baby AK players is for their form factor, for a neat stack...
> 
> That and I only actually have three or four DSD tracks, everything else that is remotely above redbook is logically only up to 24/192 which the AK does with ease...




There's another advantage. Over 400 GB potential capacity and optional remote control for AK players.


----------



## beemarman

The AK is excellent if you're not into streaming apps like Tidal etc. Sold mine because of this


----------



## MrBucket

kawaivpc1 said:


> How much is Mojo behind Hugo and AK240, DX100 in SQ?


 
 Compared to the AK240, the Hugo is the clear winner, its not even a question.


----------



## Yubacore

beemarman said:


> As I was getting too much interference with my phone paired with the mojo, I went out and bought a used Sony Xperia Z2 for £110. I can now get Tidal working with my mojo, plus adding  200GB micro sd card in the phone gives me enough space to install most of my hirez DSD collection and have enough space for 00000 of hifi Tidal downloads as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Why not get one of the "compact" models, for a better stack? I'm considering the z5 compact for my next phone, and stacking this with the mojo for a decent iem setup, so I'm curious about your decision.


----------



## cattlethief

beemarman said:


> The AK is excellent if you're not into streaming apps like Tidal etc. Sold mine because of this


 
 Its easy enough to get tidal on your AK player.


----------



## wirefriend

Interesting thread with Mojo mentioned.


----------



## musicday

Nobody yet tried Mojo with Westone ES60?
Anyone?


----------



## beemarman

yubacore said:


> Why not get one of the "compact" models, for a better stack? I'm considering the z5 compact for my next phone, and stacking this with the mojo for a decent iem setup, so I'm curious about your decision.


 
  
 I wasn't sure if the compact models was the same spec as the big models  I was also worried they  wouldn't work with Tidal.
  
 It would do for now.


----------



## beemarman

cattlethief said:


> Its easy enough to get tidal on your AK player.


 
 How, and does it support offline mode?


----------



## rmillerx

cattlethief said:


> Its easy enough to get tidal on your AK player.


 

  I am investigating the Sony Xperia Z2 route to gain Tidal streaming.  I take it that in order to get Tidal streaming on an AK dap you are referencing one of the $1000+ AK models?


----------



## cattlethief

By using your android phone and the Bubbleupnp app,no offline mode but pretty good and does the job until Astell and Kern get there act together.


----------



## sandalaudio

cattlethief said:


> still wondering if it could be the cables i am using, one of them plays the 24/176 music sample from the AK PLAYERS and the other 2 dont all three dont play 192,I have a sysconcept cable coming this week hopefully that will solve the mystery.


 
  
 Just a reminder to those people who are suffering with TOSLINK optical digital cables.
  
 The cable quality (not price) makes a big difference, as well as the bend angle. (as much as the optical transmistter quality of the DAP).
 The TOSLINK standard was originally only intended for up to 96kHz on the cheap single core plastic fibre cables, which is what most audio optical cables use, unlike the graded/multi-strand glass fibre on expensive data cables.
  
 The older and cheaper TOSLINK cables have terrible tip roughness that also limits the max rate that it can safely feed. Even the expensive cables started having pop noises above 88.2kHz. Some of those I got to work at 192kHz by polishing the end cap, but not all were successful.
  
 I can't recommend any particular brand of TOSLINK cable, and it's hard to tell because most of those cable makers don't make their own brand of cables anyway.
  
 Attached are some photos I took many years ago FYI.


----------



## audionewbi

Van Den Hul optical van have enough bandwidth to even do DSD, great cable but hard to find in short length.


----------



## cattlethief

beemarman said:


> The AK is excellent if you're not into streaming apps like Tidal etc. Sold mine because of this


 
 The new AK players are excellent DLNA servers,I could never understand why some people were getting theres RWAKed which I think disabled the wireless funtion,ever since they added AKconnect these units stream hires no problem.


----------



## sandalaudio

audionewbi said:


> Van Den Hul optical van have enough bandwidth to even do DSD, great cable but hard to find in short length.


 
  
 I tried the VhH and they were great but I didn't think they made the short 3.5mm to square cables that people want for Mojo.
 Often the companies that make those 3.5mm to square cables are there for early niche market and not very reputable or good quality.
  
 One of the big issues is that people often neglect the tip of the TOSLINK cable. It can easily get scuffed with micro scratches, as shown on my photos earlier.
 A lot of companies put a glass or hard plastic "lens" cap on the tip to reduce the scratching, but that protrudes out of the square connector and gets scuffed as well.
  
 I found the TOSLINK optical is one cable where the build quality and the dust cap is very important. At least the effect is obvious because the music either doesn't lock on or start skipping.


----------



## OK-Guy

wirefriend said:


> Interesting thread with Mojo mentioned.


 
 .


> Originally Posted by *beemarman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went out and bought a used Sony Xperia Z2 for £110.


 
  
 cheers for the link 'wirefriend' and to quote a post in part '_The Chord Mojo is quite an amazing device. It transformed my iPhone 6 to an Audiophile-Grade DAP. Oh yeah, the shift from DAP to Smartphones as the tool for enjoying Music has begun._'... think beemarman might be onto something in exchanging a DAP for a phone... the thin width of a phone paired with a Mojo (with cable-tidy modules) could be the ideal form factor with hi-end performance as the 'kicker'.


----------



## Currawong

superpong said:


> Hello anyone uses AK100, AK100II or AK120Ii with MOJO? I have a problem with my AK100II with MOJO.
> 
> I use Black rhodium Toslink and music files with sampling rate at 192khz and higher (including DSD) cannot be played with MOJO. MOJO's power button has no light and no sound when playing these files.
> 
> ...




Just a note that DSD uses less bandwidth than 192k. Toslink ... What has already been said. 





cattlethief said:


> played 24/192 on my mac via toslink to mojo and no go!(Audirvana)
> plays ok withAudio technica AT-HA26D with same cable so I think that confirms Mojo cannot play above 24/96 via Toslink.




Apple computers don't allow more than 24/96 from optical due to the problems already discussed. 



sandalaudio said:


> audionewbi said:
> 
> 
> > Van Den Hul optical van have enough bandwidth to even do DSD, great cable but hard to find in short length.
> ...




Annoyingly my mini optical to Toslink VDH doesn't work any more. I'll probably buying a new Sysconcepts one instead.


----------



## imattersuk

matzotom said:


> My phone contract is up for renewal in a month or so and I am thinking of going for the Sony experia z5 as it has 32gig onboard memory and capacity for 200 gig sd, and is obviously suitable for use with streaming services. Plus it's a considerably cheaper option than the 128gb iPhone alternative.


 
 I'm using LG G4, takes SD card and can carry a spare battery, fantastic screen & camera too. Running Onkyo HF player with Mojo seamlessly.


----------



## cattlethief

currawong said:


> Just a note that DSD uses less bandwidth than 192k. Toslink ... What has already been said.
> Apple computers don't allow more than 24/96 from optical due to the problems already discussed.
> Annoyingly my mini optical to Toslink VDH doesn't work any more. I'll probably buying a new Sysconcepts one instead.


 
  


currawong said:


> Just a note that DSD uses less bandwidth than 192k. Toslink ... What has already been said.
> Apple computers don't allow more than 24/96 from optical due to the problems already discussed.
> Annoyingly my mini optical to Toslink VDH doesn't work any more. I'll probably buying a new Sysconcepts one instead.


 
 Dont think so!you can play 24/192 on a mac using audirvana as i explained, using the same optical cable on a cheaper dac the Audio technica HA26A my tracks played ok.


----------



## Hubert H

cattlethief said:


> Dont think so!you can play 24/192 on a mac using audirvana as i explained, using the same optical cable on a cheaper dac the Audio technica HA26A my tracks played ok.


 
  
 Correct - https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT202730;
  
  "The audio hardware in some MacBook Pro, Mac Pro, and iMac computers supports 176.4 and 192 kHz digital audio.

  
 These computers support up to 192 kHz sample rate for audio playback:

MacBook Pro (Retina, 13-inch, Late 2013) and later 
MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Late 2013) and later 
Mac Pro (Late 2013)
iMac (21.5-inch, Mid 2014)
iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, Late 2014) and later
Mac mini (Late 2014)
 To set your Mac to play high sample rate audio:

Connect one end of a TOSLINK optical cable to the headphone port 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on your Mac and the other end to your audio device (for example, a receiver or Hi-Fi stereo system).
Open the Audio MIDI Setup app (located in Applications > Utilities). 
Choose your audio device from the list on the left side of the Audio Devices window and, if necessary, choose “Use this device for sound output” from the Action pop-up menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Select a sample rate (for example, 192000.0 Hz) from the Format pop-up menu."
  
 H.


----------



## imattersuk

cattlethief said:


> Dont think so!you can play 24/192 on a mac using audirvana as i explained, using the same optical cable on a cheaper dac the Audio technica HA26A my tracks played ok.


 
 Yep i'm getting 24/192 from Macbook optical out using this cable.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003NT6RDO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01


----------



## jcoops16

I've been out of the head-fi game for a few years now but this mojo has sucked me in, its gonna be my next purchase since maybe my AKG 701,s


----------



## kawaivpc1

psikey said:


> More of my playing for a smartphone solution with super storage potential
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 This is interesting...
  
 Have you tried a 1TB USB stick?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E65QM8O/ref=twister_B00EB90N9O?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
  
 If you have 1k, you can get this 1TB USB stick...


----------



## Mython

kawaivpc1 said:


> Have you tried a 1TB USB stick?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E65QM8O/ref=twister_B00EB90N9O?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> If you have 1k, you can get this 1TB USB stick...


 
  
  
 Hmmm... a Mojo_* &*_ a budget DAP transport,
  
*OR*
  
 a 1TB USB stick.
  
  
 ....Such a difficult decision!


----------



## mscott58

beemarman said:


> I had 200GB and 128GB in my AK100 and no issues at all.
> 
> So you can get two 200GB micro sd cards in it.


 
 And you have to format to FAT32 for it to work in the AK100 correct? Cheers


----------



## ThatPhil

Does anyone know if the upcoming add-on with the SD reader uses full sized or micro cards.


----------



## OK-Guy

thatphil said:


> Does anyone know if the upcoming add-on with the SD reader uses full sized or micro cards.


 
  
 I'll ask in the morning, hth...


----------



## alchemical

mscott58 said:


> And you have to format to FAT32 for it to work in the AK100 correct? Cheers



This link might help:
https://www.facebook.com/astellnkern/posts/925175720854231


----------



## mscott58

alchemical said:


> This link might help:
> https://www.facebook.com/astellnkern/posts/925175720854231&ved=0CCMQFjACahUKEwj49PKr-N7IAhWBGpQKHT1eCRY&usg=AFQjCNHInhc-fvFQ98K6svlUCgGSCsjdtw&sig2=FfQBuXkocze5TrO6Sh8UgQ




Thanks, but it won't let me view the page. Possible to cut and paste the info? Cheers


----------



## mscott58

Also the AK100 I linked on eBay earlier sold for $277. 

And there's another one coming up in anothe hour or two that is cut at $250. 

Cheers


----------



## alchemical

mscott58 said:


> Thanks, but it won't let me view the page. Possible to cut and paste the info? Cheers


 
 Link should be working now but here's the info from the A&K Facebook post anyway:
  
200GB microSD compatibility test done. 
 Yes, you can buy it.

BUT, please do the format as below before use it : 
 AK100/120/Jr -> exFAT 
 AK100ii/120ii/240/380 -> exFAT and NTFS. But we recommend to do "Erase SD card" from the device before use it. Because this "Erase SD card" makes FAT32 format and AK device able to fix file system error itself based on FAT32 format.

You can find "Erase SD card" function in below path :
 Setting -> System Information -> SD Card


----------



## audionewbi

I have noticed certain gears that till now I had no success of finding a setup that made them sound to my liking with Mojo they sound very ideal for me.

The new jay q and ortofon e-q8 are the two in particular that shine with mojo. I have Hugo with me and even that is unable to pair with them as good as Mojo does.


----------



## jlbrach

i bought the ak100 that traded at 277.00....couldnt resist having a spare for my mojo


----------



## headwhacker

jlbrach said:


> i bought the ak100 that traded at 277.00....couldnt resist having a spare for my mojo


 
 Same here, seems like AK100 will have the Mojo to thank for it's resurgence


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Can someone post the picture of stack with newer AK's (100 II, 120II, 240)?


----------



## deuter

Guys, what do I need to get tidal to work with mojo on the smartphone ?


----------



## x RELIC x

deuter said:


> Guys, what do I need to get tidal to work with mojo on the smartphone ?




A smartphone, Tidal, and a digital connection to the Mojo. :wink_face:


----------



## maxedfx

cattlethief said:


> Its easy enough to get tidal on your AK player.


 how so?? Can you please explain??


----------



## maxedfx

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Can someone post the picture of stack with newer AK's (100 II, 120II, 240)?



Yes please! Looking for the same thing!


----------



## deuter

x relic x said:


> A smartphone, Tidal, and a digital connection to the Mojo.


 
 Not working for me. 
  
 USB pro audio app works alright.


----------



## wirefriend

deuter said:


> Not working for me.
> 
> USB pro audio app works alright.


 
 Have you tried streaming Tidal using Bubble UPNP to USB Audio Pro?


----------



## deuter

wirefriend said:


> Have you tried streaming Tidal using Bubble UPNP to USB Audio Pro?


 
 Can you explain what is required. Don't know what you are proposing


----------



## x RELIC x

deuter said:


> Not working for me.
> 
> USB pro audio app works alright.




Oops! Apologies, thought you hadn't tried it yet.


----------



## wirefriend

1. Install BubbleUPNP, go to Settings bar on the left, choose Setting option form the list, choose Local Media Server, choose Enable, in the same menu choose TIDAL -> enable.& audio quality->FLAC.
 2. Now if you go back to Tidlal it should stream to LAN through Bubble UPNP server.
 3. Now go to USB Audio Player PRO and the UPnP/DLNA media server tab. You should see Bubble UPnP on the list - use it to stream it over from LAN to USB.


----------



## cattlethief

maxedfx said:


> how so?? Can you please explain??


 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ykeI8GRqaU
  
 Ive managed to get spotify on it as well but its a bit more tricky and requires rooting your phone.


----------



## maxedfx

cattlethief said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ykeI8GRqaU
> 
> Ive managed to get spotify on it as well but its a bit more tricky and requires rooting your phone.


 oh! Thanks! Quite a workaround! I thought you were taking about some native app or something!!


----------



## beemarman

deuter said:


> Not working for me.
> 
> USB pro audio app works alright.




Only certain android phones works with Tidal. The Sony Xperia Z2 being one.


----------



## beemarman

maxedfx said:


> Yes please! Looking for the same thing!


 


Here's mine with the Ak100


----------



## beemarman

mscott58 said:


> And you have to format to FAT32 for it to work in the AK100 correct? Cheers





Yes correct.


----------



## jamestux

beemarman said:


> Here's mine with the Ak100


Is your z2 giving you as good sound as that combo?


----------



## Duncan

FWIW, those looking at 2nd gen AK players for a mini stack, the below shows what I mean re the screen being in a different place, presumably the dimensions are different too...


----------



## Currawong

I might have to scratch my head about getting an AK100 here in Japan. They go for about the same price as they do on eBay. Are AK100 owners getting 192k files to play OK? I saw some comments a bit back where people were having trouble.
  
 I'm listening with the Mojo and the HE1000s and while obviously not as open and clear as they are with my Studio Six they seem to be driven quite sufficiently well. The slightly "warm"* tone of the Mojo works well with them.
  
*As I understand it (and Rob or John please correct me if I'm wrong) all electronic comments have a noise profile, so careful selection of the components can yield what amounts to different-sounding output, even if the frequency response of the output is flat.


----------



## deuter

wirefriend said:


> 1. Install BubbleUPNP, go to Settings bar on the left, choose Setting option form the list, choose Local Media Server, choose Enable, in the same menu choose TIDAL -> enable.& audio quality->FLAC.
> 2. Now if you go back to Tidlal it should stream to LAN through Bubble UPNP server.
> 3. Now go to USB Audio Player PRO and the UPnP/DLNA media server tab. You should see Bubble UPnP on the list - use it to stream it over from LAN to USB.




Sort of got it.

But probably not all.

I did all settings, now do I play music through tidal ? As I cannot see my offline playlist and albums in usb audio pro


----------



## musicday

Have any of you seem the amount of Hugo's that are for sale on eBay?
Since Mojo was presented it has caused a major stir in all companies that make DACs.


----------



## cattlethief

ive also noticed home av direct bumping there ak120 titan back up to £1299 from £699,i got mine for £580 on black friday from them,they have there eye on the ball!!


----------



## beemarman

jamestux said:


> Is your z2 giving you as good sound as that combo?





To my ears, yes it does sound better to me. I can also stream and play DSD natively.


----------



## beemarman

deuter said:


> Sort of got it.
> 
> But probably not all.
> 
> I did all settings, now do I play music through tidal ? As I cannot see my offline playlist and albums in usb audio pro





No offline when using that method. To get access to Tidal offline you need to use either idevices or some Andriod type phone like the Sony Xpedia Z series.


----------



## beemarman

musicday said:


> Have any of you seem the amount of Hugo's that are for sale on eBay?
> Since Mojo was presented it has caused a major stir in all companies that make DACs.





Noticed that as well. Most are not selling for the same price they were selling a few weeks before the mojo was sold.


----------



## beemarman

cattlethief said:


> ive also noticed home av direct bumping there ak120 titan back up to £1299 from £699,i got mine for £580 on black friday from them,they have there eye on the ball!!




Still going for £599 on eBay.


----------



## deuter

beemarman said:


> No offline when using that method. To get access to Tidal offline you need to use either idevices or some Andriod type phone like the Sony Xpedia Z series.




Iam usimg one plus one


----------



## cattlethief

beemarman said:


> Still going for £599 on eBay.


 
 thats for an open box


----------



## beemarman

deuter said:


> Iam usimg one plus one




Have you tried it?


----------



## beemarman

cattlethief said:


> thats for an open box





For a savings of nearly £600 I'll be happy with an open box model.


----------



## subguy812

jamestux said:


> Is your z2 giving you as good sound as that combo?


 
 That does match up nicely...if I didn't already have the 120ii I would snag one. I will post some pictures once my Mojo arrives.


----------



## subguy812

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Can someone post the picture of stack with newer AK's (100 II, 120II, 240)?


 
 As soon as my Mojo arrives I will do that for you I am just in waiting mode.


----------



## deuter

beemarman said:


> Have you tried it?


 
 But how,  where  to play music from 
 Tidal or usb audio pro?


----------



## wirefriend

deuter said:


> Sort of got it.
> 
> But probably not all.
> 
> I did all settings, now do I play music through tidal ? As I cannot see my offline playlist and albums in usb audio pro


 
 Yes, you should play it in Tidal which should be sent to BubbleUPNP which should play through USB AudioPro.
  
 I did someting similar with my Galaxy S3 streaming Tidal with BubbleUPNP to iBasso DX100 over WiFi.
 My Mojo should arrive in a few days and then I will be able to post better instructions.


----------



## StryGR

BubbleUPnP app natively supports Tidal service.
  
 You may install this app to your phone and select from BubbleUPnP menu > Cloud > Tidal > login to stream music directly to the local renderer or another one within the local LAN.
  
 I do it and stream Tidal music to my Raspberry Pi2 / Moode. Wonderful sound!!


----------



## jamestux

So today I tried my mojo with a few different sources and there definitely are some differences.

My Azur 851N sounded significantly better than my S6 edge (which I was really happy with anyway) everything sounds a bit more open and clear but also more cohesive. 

I was running toslink vs usb but running the same files on both.

I've seen a lot of questions about whether the dap makes a difference (including from me) so I tested!

I can't test other daps as I don't have any other hi res ones with a digital output.


----------



## Tony1110

strygr said:


> BubbleUPnP app natively supports Tidal service.
> 
> You may install this app to your phone and select from BubbleUPnP menu > Cloud > Tidal > login to stream music directly to the local renderer or another one within the local LAN.
> 
> I do it and stream Tidal music to my Raspberry Pi2 / Moode. Wonderful sound!!




Is there any down sampling and does it play offline albums?


----------



## beemarman

tony1110 said:


> Is there any down sampling and does it play offline albums?





No offline using the above method.


----------



## StryGR

I play Tidal music in real time (directly) from the Tidal servers.
  
 I didn't try offline mode yet but I think it is referred to music downloading to phone.


----------



## OK-Guy

this thread is now moving so fast that I have now have to do warm-up exercises before signing-in on Head-Fi...


----------



## beemarman

deuter said:


> But how,  where  to play music from
> Tidal or usb audio pro?





Connect your phone using OTG cable to your mojo and then see open up the Tidal software on your phone and play a song. If the light changes on the mojo then you have music, if not then it's not working.


----------



## StryGR

IMO, Tidal (HiRes) sound is magical through my.... Hugo!


----------



## Tony1110

beemarman said:


> No offline using the above method.




That would pretty much restrict me to listening at home and work. Shame.


----------



## cheznous

Damn you folks. 
I am now running two portable set ups. 
My QPR1 with my Audeze LCDX and my old neglected AK100 now reborn with my Mojo and my Layla.


----------



## Bengkia369

I forsee many will soon happily selling away their Ak100 after Chord release a mojo add-on module. 
Mark my words.


----------



## lukeap69

What's the function of the addon acc to make the AK's unwanted?


----------



## Duncan

cheznous said:


> Damn you folks.
> I am now running two portable set ups.
> My QPR1 with my Audeze LCDX and my old neglected AK100 now reborn with my Mojo and my Layla.


Second setup essentially identical to mine - and, I have the QP1R too 

How do you compare the LCDX to the Layla (on the respective setups)?

Hankering after a full sized (home based) headphone to compliment my portable setup


----------



## Bengkia369

lukeap69 said:


> What's the function of the addon acc to make the AK's unwanted?




I would like to see a even better class A amp for the mojo add-on module.


----------



## OK-Guy

lukeap69 said:


> What's the function of the addon acc to make the AK's unwanted?


 
  
 because Mojo will grow in size... purrfect for phones as my old cat would of said...


----------



## Bengkia369

ok-guy said:


> because Mojo will grow in size... purrfect for phones as my old cat would of said... :wink_face:




Please please offered at least 2 add-on module for the Mojo! 
1) a even better amp (like Ak380 external amp)
2) a DAP with touchscreen with dual SD card slot!


----------



## audionewbi

I think it will be good to have an idea on what chord has in mind for Mojo.


----------



## mscott58

bengkia369 said:


> Please please offered at least 2 add-on module for the Mojo!
> 1) a even better amp (like Ak380 external amp)
> 2) a DAP with touchscreen with dual SD card slot!


 
 Would love #2 as well, but that doesn't sound like an add-on module, but rather a whole new product. Cheers


----------



## cheznous

duncan said:


> Second setup essentially identical to mine - and, I have the QP1R too
> 
> How do you compare the LCDX to the Layla (on the respective setups)?
> 
> Hankering after a full sized (home based) headphone to compliment my portable setup




A few years back after I got the Shure 846 I found I preferred listening to them over my HD800 and PS1000 with my portable set ups. 
That's why I moved on to the Laylas which improve on the Shure. Then I got the Audeze and they just blew me away. 
The Laylas are great but I prefer the LCDX in that there is even more detail to the music. 
But I like the portability of the Layla/mojo/ak100 set up. 

and yes I can play 24bit 192 files with the optical output of the AK100. I can't use my old AK240 sysconcept cable as it has to bend to much. The secret I found with the AK100 is don't use those adaptors but an ordinary optical cable with the right connections works fine.


----------



## georgelai57

No need for the add on for iDevices users now


----------



## OK-Guy

thatphil said:


> Does anyone know if the upcoming add-on with the SD reader uses full sized or micro cards.


 
  
 things are still at the development stage so can't confirm anything regarding SD-cards for a few weeks, I'll update you as soon as I know.


----------



## Duncan

Wow, maximum kudos to SysConcepts, have been emailing with Joseph there, and - super speedy turnaround time on communications, and - tracking information provided within approx. 5 mins of them receiving my order!

A great experience so far - well recommended, especially on the assumption this optical cable will make my micro stack even smaller


----------



## Matzotom

If I get a Sony Experia Z5, what cable do other users recommend? Will Tidal stream directly to the Mojo without other apps?
 thanks


----------



## spanner

ok-guy said:


> things are still at the development stage so can't confirm anything regarding SD-cards for a few weeks, I'll update you as soon as I know.


 
  
 Would be amazing if it supported multiple (micro)SD cards simultaneously for a mega library.


----------



## Synthyss

How is it compared to Sony ZX2?


----------



## maxedfx

lukeap69 said:


> What's the function of the addon acc to make the AK's unwanted?




Luke, there was a blog post on moon audio by Dave. Some prototypes were to add apple compatibility, another idea tossed around was a module with sd card storage, so probably a display less dap like the alien etc.
But no confirmation yet.. They are still on prototype stage!!


----------



## maxedfx

maxedfx said:


> Luke, there was a blog post on moon audio by Dave. Some prototypes were to add apple compatibility, another idea tossed around was a module with sd card storage, so probably a display less dap like the alien etc.
> But no confirmation yet.. They are still on prototype stage!!




Here it is http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/




> I was treated to a sneak peak at a cool Mojo add on. Chord will have a 4 accessory butt plate that will plug into the end to hold digital connections.
> 
> I played with a prototype 3D printed piece. The printed plate swallowed up an Apple CCK cable thus providing a nice and short connection to your Apple iPhones and iPads.
> 
> ...


----------



## lukeap69

Thanks @maxedfx.

Good to know that these accessories can add functionalities to the mojo. Will be watching this space...


----------



## Ike1985

hachiko270296 said:


> Picked up a Mojo this morning. After hearing the hyper I had to try it. After spending most of the day with it my impressions are mixed. Firstly, it sounds ok. It's fairly clean but is a bit dry. My Fiio X3ii has more of a warmer, engaging and Cosey sound to it where as the Mojo is more lean. It's not bad lean, it's detailed, I wouldn't say it's airy but it isn't really what I'd call fully warm either.
> 
> Vocals sound a bit lean, I'm using a Project Ember II with a Mullard so obviously that is going to sound more lush and fleshed out in the vocals. From everything I've read it seems like it's another hyper job. It isn't bad at all, it's actually good but by the way people go on about it you'd think its the best thing ever! Lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My A12's are a bit bass heavy and warm at times, this could be just what I need to make them more neutral.


----------



## headwhacker

^ just goes to show this hobby is highly subjective. I just compared X3II with Mojo and my personal preference tells me the Mojo is better. The X3II is warmer has a noticeable boost on mid bass compared to Mojo. Making X3II sound muddier while Mojo is very clear and outstanding with exposing every bit of details in the music.


----------



## shotgunshane

georgelai57 said:


> No need for the add on for iDevices users now




Is this officially a go? If so, this is awesome.


----------



## Ike1985

beemarman said:


> The AK is excellent if you're not into streaming apps like Tidal etc. Sold mine because of this


 
  
 How about Pandora or Tune-in? Do they work?


----------



## wirefriend

ike1985 said:


> My A12's are a bit bass heavy and warm at times, this could be just what I need to make them more neutral.


 
 I don't find my A12 too warm. I currently use it with HM-901 balanced and DX100.
 I can't wait to hear it with Mojo.


----------



## beemarman

matzotom said:


> If I get a Sony Experia Z5, what cable do other users recommend? Will Tidal stream directly to the Mojo without other apps?
> thanks


 
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
  
 What I use.


----------



## georgelai57

shotgunshane said:


> Is this officially a go? If so, this is awesome.



It must be as it is from an online retailer here in Singapore treoo.com


----------



## beemarman

ike1985 said:


> How about Pandora or Tune-in? Do they work?


 
  
 Not with the AK100 or 120 models. Not sure about the newer models.


----------



## Ike1985

wirefriend said:


> I don't find my A12 too warm. I currently use it with HM-901 balanced and DX100.
> I can't wait to hear it with Mojo.


 
  
 I don't find it too warm either(prefer slightly warm), I love the A12's, just looking for perfect synergy.  I feel a warm dac would make the A12's too warm.


----------



## Ike1985

beemarman said:


> Not with the AK100 or 120 models. Not sure about the newer models.


 
  
 I meant do they work with the xperia Z series phones?  That's what I'm looking at or similar audiophile grade phone.  =P


----------



## beemarman

All streaming works with the Z2 and mojo.
  
 Just make sure the Android software running on the phone is the latest lollipop software.


----------



## sonickarma

Stack size differences for RWAK100,RWAK120 Titan,AK240SS, AK380


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> Stack size differences for RWAK100,RWAK120 Titan,AK240SS, AK380


 
  
 Sweet! Would it be possible to get pictures with each AK stacked with the Mojo individually? Cheers


----------



## Ike1985

The new galaxy S7 will have a SABRE 9018AQ2M chip.  The Xperia Z isn't looking so hot anymore: "The chip features a a 32-bit mobile audio DAC, has 129 dB signal to noise ratio and supports formats such as DSD - the super audio format favoured by Sony."


----------



## Tony1110

sonickarma said:


> Stack size differences for RWAK100,RWAK120 Titan,AK240SS, AK380




SQ-wise, how does Mojo fare against the AK380?


----------



## sonickarma

mscott58 said:


> Sweet! Would it be possible to get pictures with each AK stacked with the Mojo individually? Cheers


 
 Yes give me a little time and will get this for you


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

sonickarma said:


> Yes give me a little time and will get this for you



Thanks. It doesn't look out of place with newer AK's, too.
Sure, its not a perfect stack. But headphone jack, doesn't stick out on the larger AK's. I will keep my AK120ii for Mojo.


----------



## sonickarma

tony1110 said:


> SQ-wise, how does Mojo fare against the AK380?


 

 I prefer my 380 but I haven't had too much time to compare, a little busy with work project ATM - when I get time I will let ya know


----------



## imattersuk

It seems mental to be buying AK's to mate with Mojo.
  
 Chord get your finger out and just make a DAP with the Mojo DAC incorporated, how bloody hard is that to do ?
  
 Chop chop get on with it !!!!


----------



## maxedfx

sonickarma said:


> Stack size differences for RWAK100,RWAK120 Titan,AK240SS, AK380



Damn! What's more impressive is the stack of ak's!!
Dibs if you are planning to sell any of it!


----------



## cheznous

duncan said:


> Wow, maximum kudos to SysConcepts, have been emailing with Joseph there, and - super speedy turnaround time on communications, and - tracking information provided within approx. 5 mins of them receiving my order!
> 
> A great experience so far - well recommended, especially on the assumption this optical cable will make my micro stack even smaller




Just ordered one myself. 
My old sysconcept cable for AK240 and Hugo to big. You bend it don't work.


----------



## gndixon

imattersuk said:


> It seems mental to be buying AK's to mate with Mojo.
> 
> Chord get your finger out and just make a DAP with the Mojo DAC incorporated, how bloody hard is that to do ?
> 
> Chop chop get on with it !!!!


 
 I agree, it is completely mental to spend that much for a DAP. I got a Fiio X3ii and couldn't tell the difference from it and an AK 100ii -- the difference in cost lets me replace my CD-quality music with HD where there is a difference...


----------



## McCol

Asked this a couple of days ago but got lost in this fast moving thread.

If I add an ak100/120 to my mojo what kind of % increase will it give in sq over my current Android/mojo setup?
I know this will be dependant on the user but is there much of an increa or is it purely form factor and function?


----------



## sonickarma

imattersuk said:


> It seems mental to be buying AK's to mate with Mojo.
> 
> Chord get your finger out and just make a DAP with the Mojo DAC incorporated, how bloody hard is that to do ?
> 
> Chop chop get on with it !!!! :bigsmile_face:




I spoke to Rob many times (last time in person at canjam UK) asking them to make a DAP part, he said no need everyone uses their phones for transport. 

They might reconsider now the MoJo has taken off with Dap audience


----------



## qafro

beemarman said:


> All streaming works with the Z2 and mojo.
> 
> Just make sure the Android software running on the phone is the latest lollipop software.


 
 Samsung S4 streaming doesn't work with Mojo...


----------



## Tony1110

sonickarma said:


> I spoke to Rob many times (last time in person at canjam UK) asking them to make a DAP part, he said no need everyone uses their phones for transport.
> 
> They might reconsider now the MoJo has taken off with Dap audience




I think a large majority of Mojo owners who don't necessarily appear in these forums will be content with their smartphones. Using a costly DAP as transport is probably the preserve of fanatics, i.e. us.


----------



## beemarman

qafro said:


> Samsung S4 streaming doesn't work with Mojo...


 
 Yes I know. Already tried different phones and the only one that works is the Sony Xperia range.


----------



## qafro

sonickarma said:


> I prefer my 380 but I haven't had too much time to compare, a little busy with work project ATM - when I get time I will let ya know


 
 Well - AK380 is £3K compared to Mojo £399,so I hope SQ is not day and night?


----------



## obsidyen

imattersuk said:


> It seems mental to be buying AK's to mate with Mojo.
> 
> Chord get your finger out and just make a DAP with the Mojo DAC incorporated, how bloody hard is that to do ?
> 
> Chop chop get on with it !!!!


 

 It doesn't seem mental, it *is* mental. What a bad way to waste money. At least a Swiss watch, which could be bought instead of the AK for a similar amount, has style.


----------



## sonickarma

tony1110 said:


> I think a large majority of Mojo owners who don't necessarily appear in these forums will be content with their smartphones. Using a costly DAP as transport is probably the preserve of fanatics, i.e. us.




Isnt everyone on headfi an OCD fanatic


----------



## Ike1985

tony1110 said:


> I think a large majority of Mojo owners who don't necessarily appear in these forums will be content with their smartphones. Using a costly DAP as transport is probably the preserve of fanatics, i.e. us.


 
  
 agreed and I'm sure ABX testing would prove so.


----------



## Ike1985

beemarman said:


> Yes I know. Already tried different phones and the only one that works is the Sony Xperia range.


 
  
 Good to know, thanks! Hope someone gets the S7 when they come out so we can see if it works.


----------



## Tony1110

sonickarma said:


> Isnt everyone on headfi an OCD fanatic





Lol. Occassionaly you'll see the odd person espousing common sense and reason.


----------



## sonickarma

Looking forward to the silver MoJo coming out like the standard Hugo colour.
 Fingers crossed


----------



## jamestux

mccol said:


> Asked this a couple of days ago but got lost in this fast moving thread.
> 
> If I add an ak100/120 to my mojo what kind of % increase will it give in sq over my current Android/mojo setup?
> I know this will be dependant on the user but is there much of an increa or is it purely form factor and function?



I'm trying to figure that out too, using it as a headphone stage in my separates system was a big step up compared to my Samsung S6, but I have no way to test what a different DAP would sound like yet


----------



## jamato8

tony1110 said:


> I think a large majority of Mojo owners who don't necessarily appear in these forums will be content with their smartphones. Using a costly DAP as transport is probably the preserve of fanatics, i.e. us.


 

 They don't appear but there are far more that will read them from time to time than you will ever see registered.


----------



## ThatPhil

I'm completely content with using my ancient GS3.


----------



## spook76

jamato8 said:


> They don't appear but there are far more that will read them from time to time than you will ever see registered.



Yes, I am quite content with my iPod Touch 6th feeding my Mojo. Considering I only listen to progressive music I have every album in high resolution possible (14) half of which are Steven Wilson or his predecessor band Porcupine Tree. After listening for almost 40 years I but a little over 300 albums in my collection so 128GB is plenty of storage. 

Also, it is hard to beat Apple's A8 chip for processing speed and the user interface is peerless using Onkyo app. As Onkyo is specifically mentioned in the Mojo manual I believe the Mojo was designed in part with the application in mind.


----------



## Duncan

obsidyen said:


> It doesn't seem mental, it *is* mental. What a bad way to waste money. At least a Swiss watch, which could be bought instead of the AK for a similar amount, has style.


For me, having come from an X5 and a Hugo, it isn't about SQ so much as form factor, so pleasurable to have a stack that you wouldn't mind getting out of your pocket on the train, not to mention the bands don't get in the way of the control interface


----------



## griff2

spook76 said:


> Yes, I am quite content with my iPod Touch 6th feeding my Mojo. Considering I only listen to progressive music I have every album in high resolution possible (14) half of which are Steven Wilson or his predecessor band Porcupine Tree. After listening for almost 40 years I but a little over 300 albums in my collection so 128GB is plenty of storage.
> 
> Also, it is hard to beat Apple's A8 chip for processing speed and the user interface is peerless using Onkyo app. As Onkyo is specifically mentioned in the Mojo manual I believe the Mojo was designed in part with the application in mind.


 
 Wouldn't surprise me if the Onkyo app was used in the development stages, the software has good synergy with the Mojo; then again, it has good synergy with the Fiio X3.


----------



## stevemiddie

duncan said:


> For me, having come from an X5 and a Hugo, it isn't about SQ so much as form factor,


 
  
 +1


----------



## Duncan

griff2 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the Onkyo app was used in the development stages, the software has good synergy with the Mojo; then again, it has good synergy with the Fiio X3.


I suppose it would be a good service for the community to spin that on its head, are there any pairings, whether source or headphones that just appear not to work at all?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

obsidyen said:


> It doesn't seem mental, it *is* mental. What a bad way to waste money. At least a Swiss watch, which could be bought instead of the AK for a similar amount, has style.


 
 Why is it hard for you to recognize that different people have different priorities? For 99% of the world's population, buying an additional device for listening to music *IS* mental.


----------



## sonickarma

Sys Concept cable


----------



## Duncan

FWIW the AK120 Titan that I got was cheaper than the ZX2, doesn't have a really huge connector to allow digital out (especially when my new optical cable rocks up in a few days), has more memory capacity (532gb as it stands before overheads are factored in), and, as mentioned previously, sits much more neatly with the mojo than the ZX2, QP1R and any of my cellphones that I use...

It's up to each and every individuals perspective of if it is worth it or not, me, couldn't be happier with my little setup, but if others are equally as happy with a one box solution, or something that isn't aesthetically matching then more power to them.

I refuse any further (especially as a former well known AK basher) to feel the need to justify how I spend my own money, using the Swiss watch analogy, a five dollar Casio will tell the time more accurately over time, won't it? So why spend more money on a skeleton watch? (Haha, why am I saying that, I do actually really want one!)


----------



## cattlethief

Ordered the cable on friday and it arrived today  from sysconcept,service was first class and its cured my hires toslink woes


----------



## Duncan

cattlethief said:


> Ordered the cable on friday and it arrived today  from sysconcept,service was first class and its cured my hires toslink woes


I hope and pray you didn't have free shipping and have it arrive that quickly? I paid for DHL :evil:


----------



## cattlethief

duncan said:


> I hope and pray you didn't have free shipping and have it arrive that quickly? I paid for DHL


 
 HAHa no, DHL, wouldnt risk it.


----------



## Duncan

cattlethief said:


> HAHa no, DHL, wouldnt risk it.


Cool, well I ordered this morning and instantly got a shipping confirmation, so hopefully will get Wednesday!

Did you get stung for customs charges? Feel free to take this to PM if you'd rather...

Thanks


----------



## deuter

beemarman said:


> Connect your phone using OTG cable to your mojo and then see open up the Tidal software on your phone and play a song. If the light changes on the mojo then you have music, if not then it's not working.


 
 I just rebooted the phone and tidal offline is work in without bubbleupnp or usb audio pro. 
  
 What bit rate does blue light signify.


----------



## cattlethief

duncan said:


> Cool, well I ordered this morning and instantly got a shipping confirmation, so hopefully will get Wednesday!
> 
> Did you get stung for customs charges? Feel free to take this to PM if you'd rather...
> 
> Thanks


 
 It went through customs but no charges.


----------



## Duncan

deuter said:


> I just rebooted the phone and tidal offline is work in without bubbleupnp or usb audio pro.
> 
> What bit rate does blue light signify.


192khz (bit rate doesn't factor in, but presumably 24)


----------



## jamestux

beemarman said:


> Yes I know. Already tried different phones and the only one that works is the Sony Xperia range.



Just in case anyone else is looking at streaming on a phone too my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge outputs to the mojo in Qobuz and Microsoft Groove, I don't have a tidal account to test with though.

The only thing I have found is that the Mojo picks up digital noise when it's close to the phone.


----------



## deuter

duncan said:


> 192khz (bit rate doesn't factor in, but presumably 24)


 
 Nah that can't  be right,  Tidal is not hi res.


----------



## beemarman

jamestux said:


> Just in case anyone else is looking at streaming on a phone too my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge outputs to the mojo in Qobuz and Microsoft Groove, I don't have a tidal account to test with though.
> 
> The only thing I have found is that the Mojo picks up digital noise when it's close to the phone.


 
 Had the same issue with my iphone that's why I bought another phone just for music.


----------



## sujitsky

Anyone planning to pair this with a one plus two ? Wondering what cable to get :s


----------



## x RELIC x

deuter said:


> Nah that can't  be right,  Tidal is not hi res.




Mojo shows you what sampling rate you feed it. Perhaps the phone is up-sampling.


----------



## AndrewH13

sujitsky said:


> Anyone planning to pair this with a one plus two ? Wondering what cable to get :s




I'm using with Tralucent OneplusTwo iems. Is that what you are referring to? If so, needs a player!


----------



## sonickarma

sujitsky said:


> Anyone planning to pair this with a one plus two ? Wondering what cable to get :s


 

 Yes good pairing also Ref too - pairs well


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> 192khz (bit rate doesn't factor in, but presumably 24)




I don't think I've ever seen 16/192.......


----------



## jamestux

beemarman said:


> Had the same issue with my iphone that's why I bought another phone just for music.



I thought of your z2 and airplane mode 



sujitsky said:


> Anyone planning to pair this with a one plus two ? Wondering what cable to get :s



An OTG, you'd need USB C to micro USB or a micro USB to C adapter


----------



## Sound Eq

there is a user here who wrote not encouraging review about the mojo
  
 i cant find it that review but i did not like it
  
 how does the mojo compare to ifi dsd micro?
  
 how is the bass ?
  
 does the mojo have a thin sound sig like the hugo
  
 is there any harshness


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> there is a user here who wrote not encouraging review about the mojo
> 
> i cant find it that review but i did not like it
> 
> ...




If the iDSD is anything like the iDAC2 (which iFi has said they are very similar without the effects turned on) then the Mojo is more natural, coherent, smooth, warm. The iDAC2 is overly bright, forced, thin, hollow, shouty. I'd feel this way compared to other gear as well, not just compared to the Mojo.


----------



## Gurdipurdi

Oh my, I've finally caught up with reading. Also Mojo is on it's way... Normally I hate this, but here I go: YOLO!


----------



## sujitsky

jamestux said:


> I thought of your z2 and airplane mode
> An OTG, you'd need USB C to micro USB or a micro USB to C adapter




thanks!


----------



## Duncan

cattlethief said:


> It went through customs but no charges.


Hmmph, got a text from DHL wanting £17 for customs, that's pony, so will cost me the best part of £80 for this damned thing


----------



## OK-Guy

duncan said:


> Hmmph, got a text from DHL wanting £17 for customs, that's pony, so will cost me the best part of £80 for this damned thing


 
  
 S.Muggler is your best friend in these situations so I've heard...


----------



## justrest

Need some help,
  
 I plug into Mojo to my iPhone 6 but sound coming from phone speakers! I use  OTG cable and lightning cable.


----------



## Jazzi

justrest said:


> Need some help,
> 
> I plug into Mojo to my iPhone 6 but sound coming from phone speakers! I use  OTG cable and lightning cable.


 

 I think you need the Apple CCK inline to get it working, at least from what I've read.


----------



## AndrewH13

jamato8 said:


> A little more detail and transparency. I am using the optical with the AK100 and a coax on the DX90.


 
  
 Agree with Jamato here, iBasso DX90 seems an ideal partner. Good size match and the included iBasso coax cable is ideal for Mojo connection. 
 Only problem is I like using the same cable for my lounge coffee table Fiio X5/Hugo/headphones combination!


----------



## Duncan

justrest said:


> Need some help,
> 
> I plug into Mojo to my iPhone 6 but sound coming from phone speakers! I use  OTG cable and lightning cable.


CCK you mean rather than OTG??


----------



## audionewbi

justrest said:


> Need some help,
> 
> I plug into Mojo to my iPhone 6 but sound coming from phone speakers! I use  OTG cable and lightning cable.


restart your phone and check if you have enough battery. Cck don't work when battery is too low.


----------



## all999

Guys, need help. I'm on my way to order my Sys.Concept cable for AK100 and Mojo. They ask me of photo of the stack, but my Mojo will be home on wednesday. I told them that's the same dimensions and lenght as AK120 that they have o their site. Am I correct they're the same, only AK120 is longer?


----------



## cattlethief

duncan said:


> Hmmph, got a text from DHL wanting £17 for customs, that's pony, so will cost me the best part of £80 for this damned thing


 
 Aww man unlucky,expensive cable, hope it lasts!


----------



## Jazzi

audionewbi said:


> restart your phone and check if you have enough battery. Cck don't work when battery is too low.


 

 That could be the correct answer, @audionewbi , but I don't know if anyone has the Mojo working with the iPhone 6 yet without the CCK.


----------



## cheznous

all999 said:


> Guys, need help. I'm on my way to order my Sys.Concept cable for AK100 and Mojo. They ask me of photo of the stack, but my Mojo will be home on wednesday. I told them that's the same dimensions and lenght as AK120 that they have o their site. Am I correct they're the same, only AK120 is longer?



Weird, I ordered earlier today stating it was AK100 (original) and Mojo and they despatched without asking for photos. 
On basis others here already ordered measurement won't change.


----------



## cattlethief

all999 said:


> Guys, need help. I'm on my way to order my Sys.Concept cable for AK100 and Mojo. They ask me of photo of the stack, but my Mojo will be home on wednesday. I told them that's the same dimensions and lenght as AK120 that they have o their site. Am I correct they're the same, only AK120 is longer?


 
4.4cm Center to Center 29deg. angle. (5mm cable)
  
thats the one same cable for all AK models fits my 100ii as well,just drop them an email they are very good.


----------



## jamato8

cheznous said:


> Weird, I ordered earlier today stating it was AK100 (original) and Mojo and they despatched without asking for photos.
> On basis others here already ordered measurement won't change.


 

 The AK100 and 100II have the same measurements at the top of the dap for the sockets. Hopefully the 120 is the same.


----------



## justrest

jazzi said:


> I think you need the Apple CCK inline to get it working, at least from what I've read.


 
  
 Hımm, I use 1meter standart lightning cable and OTG. I think I need to buy Apple CCK right?


duncan said:


> CCK you mean rather than OTG??


 
  
 No, not CCK just OTG cable. I use this : 
  
  


audionewbi said:


> restart your phone and check if you have enough battery. Cck don't work when battery is too low.


 
  
 I dont have Apple CCK cable but I try to restart but it doesn't work.


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> Sys Concept cable


 
 Nice! Looks like you went with the 5mm version versus the 2.2mm? I'll post some pics of the 2.2mm when I get the pieces all together sometime this week. Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

justrest said:


> Hımm, I use 1meter standart lightning cable and OTG. I think I need to buy Apple CCK right?
> 
> No, not CCK just OTG cable. I use this :
> 
> ...




Apple CCK is a must unless you have a specialty cable with the Apple MFI chip inside.

Your connection should be this:


----------



## jamato8

I notice most everyone has their dap and Mojo back to back but then you have no bumper feet on the Mojo if you lay it down on something. I prefer, since the balls used for volume and on and off are each to touch, to put the back of a dap to the top of the Mojo and that way the optical is very close and you have the bottom of the Mojo to any surface. Also all the connections on the back of the Mojo are faced the right direction. IMO I can see the notches on the Mojo are made so it would be back to back against a dap but I don't think this is the best way to use it as you can more easily scratch the top surface of the mojo.
  
 Using some 24/96 via optical (Sysconcepts) and the AK100.


----------



## mscott58

cheznous said:


> Weird, I ordered earlier today stating it was AK100 (original) and Mojo and they despatched without asking for photos.
> On basis others here already ordered measurement won't change.


 
 Same here. They said they knew that combo (AK100/Mojo) well and already had the measurements.


----------



## all999

cattlethief said:


> [COLOR=222222]4.4cm Center to Center 29deg. angle. (5mm cable)[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=222222]thats the one same cable for all AK models fits my 100ii as well,just drop them an email they are very good.[/COLOR]




Why 5mm, what's wrong with 2mm cable? Using indoor only.


----------



## mscott58

all999 said:


> Why 5mm, what's wrong with 2mm cable? Using indoor only.


 
 Only difference between the 5mm and the 2.2mm is that they strip off the additional shielding from the 5mm to make the 2.2mm. That's also why the 2.2 costs a bit more. I'm guessing some people either don't want to pay the extra $, like the look of the 5mm better or want it to be a bit more durable. I went with the 2.2mm to have the profile as slim as possible. No wrong answer IMO. Cheers


----------



## TokenGesture

Mojo is What HiFi's DAC of the year


----------



## subguy812

Can anyone in the US recommend some optical solutions to plug the Mojo into a AK120ii?


----------



## jamato8

subguy812 said:


> Can anyone in the US recommend some optical solutions to plug the Mojo into a AK120ii?


 

 You can use Sysconcepts our of Canada. They have the measurements, use the 1300 fiber cable and make the cable right.


----------



## x RELIC x

tokengesture said:


> Mojo is What HiFi's DAC of the year




Not surprised. :wink_face:


----------



## purdah

x relic x said:


> Not surprised.


 
 It is surprising considering that the Mojo was released after the closing of the nominations for the 2015 awards? Maybe they got bored of the current mid level DAC king, the Arcam IrDac?


----------



## Dithyrambes

Anyone hear the Mojo, he560 pairing?


----------



## jamato8

dithyrambes said:


> Anyone hear the Mojo, he560 pairing?





Works well. Good acoustical feel and openness to the sound with very good layering and a taught bass line. Can go way too loud for me, so you are not driving near the end of the volume of the Mojo. It has the mojo.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

subguy812 said:


> Can anyone in the US recommend some optical solutions to plug the Mojo into a AK120ii?


 
 Sysconcept is cheaper at $58. Moon audio's form fit cable is $100.


----------



## gndixon

I am having problems with my Mojo and my JH Audio JH16Pro CIEMs when I use optical or coax or have no USB connection. Anyone hearing this too? Wondering if I have a bad Mojo...
  
 Without any input cables connected, or optical or coax connected, I hear a high pitched warbling noise in the CIEMs. If I play music via optical (driven by MBPR) or coax (via Fiio X3ii) I still hear some noise during quiet sections (e.g was listening to John Lee Hooker - Chill Out) though not as loudly. If I connect using USB (both MBPR and iPhone via CCK) I do not hear the noise at all -- ie. the USB mutes the noise.
  
 I don't hear this with my other headphones (LCD-X, EL8Cs).
  
 Since I have a Hugo too, I tried the JH16Pros with the Hugo and didn't hear any noise at all -- the JH16Pros and Hugo are completely silent when connected via optical (using the same optical connector that came with Hugo) or coax.
  
 I vaguely recall people saying there was interference with phones, but I'm not hearing that.
  
 So anyone heard anything similar? Pretty disappointed with this -- the whole point of getting the Mojo in addition to the Hugo was for traveling with the JH16Pros...


----------



## AndrewH13

gndixon said:


> I am having problems with my Mojo and my JH Audio JH16Pro CIEMs when I use optical or coax or have no USB connection. Anyone hearing this too? Wondering if I have a bad Mojo...
> 
> Without any input cables connected, or optical or coax connected, I hear a high pitched warbling noise in the CIEMs. If I play music via optical (driven by MBPR) or coax (via Fiio X3ii) I still hear some noise during quiet sections (e.g was listening to John Lee Hooker - Chill Out) though not as loudly. If I connect using USB (both MBPR and iPhone via CCK) I do not hear the noise at all -- ie. the USB mutes the noise.
> 
> ...




Relic's had a hiss-like noise with his Angie's via Coax that disappears after altering volume. Can also be heard with face against Mojo? Can you try this?


----------



## headwhacker

all999 said:


> Why 5mm, what's wrong with 2mm cable? Using indoor only.


 
 The  5mm just use a thinker shielding and sturdier than 2mm.


----------



## x RELIC x

gndixon said:


> I am having problems with my Mojo and my JH Audio JH16Pro CIEMs when I use optical or coax or have no USB connection. Anyone hearing this too? Wondering if I have a bad Mojo...
> 
> Without any input cables connected, or optical or coax connected, I hear a high pitched warbling noise in the CIEMs. If I play music via optical (driven by MBPR) or coax (via Fiio X3ii) I still hear some noise during quiet sections (e.g was listening to John Lee Hooker - Chill Out) though not as loudly. If I connect using USB (both MBPR and iPhone via CCK) I do not hear the noise at all -- ie. the USB mutes the noise.
> 
> ...




Exactly what I was reporting but haven't heard any word yet. It's some noise generated from the Mojo itself. You can hear the exact same hiss if you put your ear to the unit, even with nothing plugged in. Less sensitive headphones don't seem to pass this noise on but it can still be heard externally.


----------



## jamato8

headwhacker said:


> The  5mm just use a thinker shielding and sturdier than 2mm.




I have both you want the cable that is thicker because it has a nice protective jacket the thinner one is with everything stripped off except for the very last cover over the optical cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

FiiO X7 and Mojo.


----------



## howdy

x relic x said:


> FiiO X7 and Mojo.


 
 That is a Superb combo!!!


----------



## mscott58

jamato8 said:


> I have both you want the cable that is thicker because it has a nice protective jacket the thinner one is with everything stripped off except for the very last cover over the optical cable.


 
 I'm giving the 2.2mm a try due to the lower profile. This picture from Sys Concept's website illustrates the difference the best.
  

 You can see how much more the 5mm cable will stick out. Hopefully the 2.2mm will be plenty sturdy, and if not the Sys Concept people will stick by their product.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Currawong

mccol said:


> Asked this a couple of days ago but got lost in this fast moving thread.
> 
> If I add an ak100/120 to my mojo what kind of % increase will it give in sq over my current Android/mojo setup?
> I know this will be dependant on the user but is there much of an increa or is it purely form factor and function?


 
  
 None! If you have an iPhone or smartphone, use that.
  


duncan said:


> For me, having come from an X5 and a Hugo, it isn't about SQ so much as form factor, so pleasurable to have a stack that you wouldn't mind getting out of your pocket on the train, not to mention the bands don't get in the way of the control interface


 
  
 Likewise. I was using an AK240. I could have taken my Hugo with me, but even managing it on a plane, with all the cables and hassle, was a PITA. I might still get an AK100 and a 2mm Sysconcept set-up for travelling. That way I can easily play high-res files, which I can't from my iPhone without more hassle.
  


cattlethief said:


> Ordered the cable on friday and it arrived today  from sysconcept,service was first class and its cured my hires toslink woes


 
  
 I'm glad to hear that!
  
 Here's my rig now, at least until I can get a shorter cable solution.


----------



## mscott58

currawong said:


> None! If you have an iPhone or smartphone, use that.
> 
> 
> Likewise. I was using an AK240. I could have taken my Hugo with me, but even managing it on a plane, with all the cables and hassle, was a PITA. I might still get an AK100 and a 2mm Sysconcept set-up for travelling. That way I can easily play high-res files, which I can't from my iPhone without more hassle.


 
 Yeah, I would have no problem using my smartphone if it were not due to the size difference, the need for multiple cables (at least for now) and the fact that I can't sacrifice the battery on my iPhone for audio pursuits as I need it for critical work calls/emails/text/etc. 
  
 Went with the AK100/Mojo/Sys Concept rig for a good combination of form and function. I seriously looked at a number of Android phones (even puttered around B&H Photo looking at their myriad of options and some OTG cable options) but couldn't find one that had dual SD-cards and was a good size fit to the Mojo. When I saw I could get a used AK100 for well below $300 and learned that it could handle 200gb cards and I could get a custom low-profile cable then that was the end of the story for me (at least for now). 
  
 Good thing is with the coax, USB and Toslink inputs there are many ways to skin the Mojo cat! 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Dithyrambes

howdy said:


> That is a Superb combo!!!


 
  


x relic x said:


> FiiO X7 and Mojo.


 
 very sexy


----------



## jamato8

mscott58 said:


> I'm giving the 2.2mm a try due to the lower profile. This picture from Sys Concept's website illustrates the difference the best.
> 
> 
> You can see how much more the 5mm cable will stick out. Hopefully the 2.2mm will be plenty sturdy, and if not the Sys Concept people will stick by their product.
> ...


 

 I have had  a couple of the thin one for a few years. Treat them well and they will last a long time. I have been using mine today.


----------



## OK-Guy

tokengesture said:


> Mojo is What HiFi's DAC of the year


 
  
 correct the Mojo won 'DAC of the Year'... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 also worth noting that Chord won What Hi-Fi's Best-DAC in the under £1000 category with the 2Qute... with Hugo retaining its crown in the Best-DAC over £1000+... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Link: http://www.whathifi.com/awards/2015/dacs


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> If the iDSD is anything like the iDAC2 (which iFi has said they are very similar without the effects turned on) then the Mojo is more natural, coherent, smooth, warm. The iDAC2 is overly bright, forced, thin, hollow, shouty. I'd feel this way compared to other gear as well, not just compared to the Mojo.







ok-guy said:


> correct the Mojo won 'DAC of the Year'... :bigsmile_face:
> 
> also worth noting that Chord won What Hi-Fi's Best-DAC in the under £1000 category with the 2Qute... with Hugo retaining its crown in the Best-DAC over £1000+...
> 
> Link: http://www.whathifi.com/awards/2015/dacs



JF here What fantastic news to wake up to I'm here in Bangkok now where our Distributor is doing storming Business. I'm so happy that we'd the won three awards . Matt and our other two guys looked so Sharp picking them up too,


----------



## audionewbi

Rob, the king od dacs. He scored a hatrick.


----------



## OK-Guy

audionewbi said:


> Rob, the king of dacs. He scored a hatrick.


 
  
 John, Rob, Matt & the Team have lucked out... all I got awarded was a dose of man-flu so this could be my last post, yes I'm dying before you ask.


----------



## audionewbi

ok-guy said:


> John, Rob, Matt & the Team have lucked out... all I got awarded was a dose of man-flu so this could be my last post, yes I'm dying before you ask.


at least you die while you are listening to an award winning setup


----------



## stevemiddie

What a stunning hat-trick by Chord!


----------



## Currawong

I decided I would nab a second-hand AK100 from e-earphone before everyone in Japan reads this thread, gets the same idea, and clears them out of the players.
  
 Given the buzz my iPhone 6 decided to deliver when it received a text message just now, I am guessing the best SQ from it will be in airplane mode after a fresh reboot and background refresh turned off, to minimise any processing going on.


----------



## jamato8

I have been using the AK100 that had gathered dust with the optical out today. Doing a great job.


----------



## headwhacker

x relic x said:


> FiiO X7 and Mojo.


 
 Nice to see the X7. But thanks to Mojo, I will have to pass on X7.


----------



## OK-Guy

audionewbi said:


> at least you die while you are listening to an award winning setup


 
  
 do you realize the pain, agony & struggle I went through to get to the keyboard to reply to this...  this is seriously bad for my Mojo.


----------



## Skyyyeman

currawong said:


> I decided I would nab a second-hand AK100 from e-earphone before everyone in Japan reads this thread, gets the same idea, and clears them out of the players.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


In a recent post you also mentioned that you have the AK240. Any impressions yet of the AK240 v. the Mojo that you can share with us?

Thx


----------



## headwhacker

jamato8 said:


> I have both you want the cable that is thicker because it has a nice protective jacket the thinner one is with everything stripped off except for the very last cover over the optical cable.


 
  
 Exactly, the 5mm looks rugged and can withstand abuse better than 2mm.


----------



## Duncan

FWIW as this was questioned previously, the mojo even connected to a 2 amp USB PSU will only draw 1 amp at full draw, and trickle charging is at 0.15 amps...

Hope this helps those with curious minds


----------



## subguy812

I ordered the Sys Concept cable...thanks to you all for the suggestions.


----------



## headwhacker

sysconcept is very quick indeed. My cable will arrive first before my AK100 and Mojo.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

subguy812 said:


> I ordered the Sys Concept cable...thanks to you all for the suggestions.


 
 Are you stacking back to back (shown) or front to back?  With Mojo front to AK's back, we can have an even shorter cable.
 I'm not sure about the height though. Not much surface on the AK120II for a band. Maybe some O-rings will help.


----------



## lukeap69

Look how small the Mojo Jojo is compared to my HTC One X smartphone...

Of course, the CL rubber band keeps them together. 

I'm glad I did buy few different microUSB, miniUSB connectors from ebay in the past. Look how handy these buggers could be. The attached microUSB to microUSB OTG seems to the perfect size.


----------



## georgelai57

currawong said:


> I decided I would nab a second-hand AK100 from e-earphone before everyone in Japan reads this thread, gets the same idea, and clears them out of the players.
> 
> Given the buzz my iPhone 6 decided to deliver when it received a text message just now, I am guessing the best SQ from it will be in airplane mode after a fresh reboot and background refresh turned off, to minimise any processing going on.



Once you have safely procured your second hand AK100, and perhaps a second one as backup (!), can you share with us, ignoring cost considerations, the relative merits of AK100 vs AK120 for pairing with the Mojo? And whether it matters if it's the Mk1 or Mk2 versions of those two? (Not the II models). Thanks


----------



## subguy812

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Are you stacking back to back (shown) or front to back?  With Mojo front to AK's back, we can have an even shorter cable.
> I'm not sure about the height though. Not much surface on the AK120II for a band. Maybe some O-rings will help.


 
 I would think I will go back to back. I am still waiting on my Mojo to arrive. I was just sitting here thinking about bands or o-rings and then I saw your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  
 What have others done?


----------



## mscott58

Sorry if this has already been covered (I actually believe I've read all 2,460 posts) but what does it mean when the unit is charging and the light under the USB connector flashes on and off every 5 seconds or so versus staying on the whole time it's charging? Not enough amperage for a fast charge? I see this only happens on certain chargers. Thanks!


----------



## Duncan

mscott58 said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered (I actually believe I've read all 2,460 posts) but what does it mean when the unit is charging and the light under the USB connector flashes on and off every 5 seconds or so versus staying on the whole time it's charging? Not enough amperage for a fast charge? I see this only happens on certain chargers. Thanks!


EXACTLY correct, I had that happen when I had four devices plugged into my smart charger, and it was only allowing .25a to be drawn by the Mojo, became a solid light as the power freed up, and went up to 1a




subguy812 said:


> I would think I will go back to back. I am still waiting on my Mojo to arrive. I was just sitting here thinking about bands or o-rings and then I saw your post
> 
> What have others done?


how / why would you have the players screen facing the Mojo? Am I missing something pivotal here (ie how to change tracks / albums)?


----------



## jlbrach

i have the 240 and it sounds quite good when listening to IEM's...it does not hold up to the mojo or Hugo when listening to my high end cans


----------



## TomGi

gndixon said:


> I am having problems with my Mojo and my JH Audio JH16Pro CIEMs when I use optical or coax or have no USB connection. Anyone hearing this too? Wondering if I have a bad Mojo...
> 
> Without any input cables connected, or optical or coax connected, I hear a high pitched warbling noise in the CIEMs. If I play music via optical (driven by MBPR) or coax (via Fiio X3ii) I still hear some noise during quiet sections (e.g was listening to John Lee Hooker - Chill Out) though not as loudly. If I connect using USB (both MBPR and iPhone via CCK) I do not hear the noise at all -- ie. the USB mutes the noise.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the same problem. Easely listenable with my Hifiman RE-400 or my amplified nearfield monitors. As you, there is no problem using the USB input. My Hugo used in the same condition is not faulty. Today, I ship back the Mojo to my dealer and don't know at the moment what I have to do (exchange or not...). I am very disappointed by this issue.


----------



## taz23

lukeap69 said:


> Look how small the Mojo Jojo is compared to my HTC One X smartphone...
> 
> Of course, the CL rubber band keeps them together.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice microUSB to microUSB OTG cable.  
 May I ask where did you get that?  That would be very suitable for smartphone users of Mojo.
 Many thanks!


----------



## lukeap69

I believe I bought them from an ebay seller. Cannot find the link now as I am at work. Will search tonight.


----------



## taz23

lukeap69 said:


> I believe I bought them from an ebay seller. Cannot find the link now as I am at work. Will search tonight.


 
 Thanks, Arnold!  Appreciate it!


----------



## lukeap69

taz23 said:


> Thanks, Arnold!  Appreciate it!




I think it's this one

http://m.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-Micro-USB-B-at-both-ends-Host-OTG-Adapter-Cable-/301228419677?nav=SEARCH


----------



## justrest

x relic x said:


> Apple CCK is a must unless you have a specialty cable with the Apple MFI chip inside.
> 
> Your connection should be this:


 
  
 Thank you so much. I ordered now.


----------



## audionewbi

Guys I would wait for Fiio L19 to come out, looks too sweat to be true but!


----------



## nmatheis

audionewbi said:


> Guys I would wait for Fiio L19 to come out, looks too sweat to be true but!




Pending MFi certification...


----------



## Hachiko270296

How do I connect this thing to my Fiio X3ii and X5?


----------



## audionewbi

hachiko270296 said:


> How do I connect this thing to my Fiio X3ii and X5?


 
 Using a coaxial cable, 3.5mm to 3.5mm


----------



## AndrewH13

audionewbi said:


> Using a coaxial cable, 3.5mm to 3.5mm




Make sure it's 2 pole, Mono, only one black ring on each plug.


----------



## Mojo ideas

purdah said:


> It is surprising considering that the Mojo was released after the closing of the nominations for the 2015 awards? Maybe they got bored of the current mid level DAC
> king, the Arcam IrDac?


 JF no scull diggers They were provided with a first sample back in August


----------



## audionewbi

andrewh13 said:


> Make sure it's 2 pole, Mono, only one black ring on each plug.


 
 Oyadie makes this loverly cable but hard to find FTVS-305MSR.


----------



## x RELIC x

hachiko270296 said:


> *How do I connect this thing to my Fiio X3ii and X5?*





audionewbi said:


> Using a coaxial cable, 3.5mm to 3.5mm





andrewh13 said:


> Make sure it's 2 pole, Mono, only one black ring on each plug.




As the X3ii shares it's coaxial output with the line-out you need to have a 3.5mm four pole TRRS connector on one end for that if you are looking for a custom cable. The X5 requires the 3.5mm 2 pole mono as it has a separate coaxial jack. Basically you need to match up with the adaptors that came with each FiiO unit. The Mojo side is 3.5mm 2 pole mono, like the X5.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> As the X3ii shares it's coaxial output with the line-out you need to have a 3.5mm four pole TRRS connector on one end for that if you are looking for a custom cable. The X5 requires the 3.5mm 2 pole mono as it has a separate coaxial jack. Basically you need to match up with the adaptors that came with each FiiO unit. The Mojo side is 3.5mm 2 pole mono, like the X5.


 
  
 Haha, you just reminded me why I stuck with my original X5 rather than buying the X5ii that I reviewed on tour!


----------



## AndrewH13

Just looked on Amazon UK out of interest as you'd think it be so easy to get a short 3.5 to 3.5 mono cable? 
 Oh no, easy to get 3.5 to 3.5 stereo cables (phone/ipod to speaker dock)  or 3.5 to Phono/RCA or 3.5 to 2.5 etc. But the only mono 3.5 to 3.5s are at least 1.5m long!
 Like Relic and I have both encountered on doing previous reviews, we have had to use large hifi 75ohm co-ax cables with phono at each end, then use phono/3.5mm (2 or 4 pole) converters, EACH END!


----------



## Il Baffo

http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html
  
 Hope this might be useful


----------



## AndrewH13

il baffo said:


> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html
> 
> Hope this might be useful


 
  
 That is indeed a useful option. Question is, is that at £35 better than the £1.25 (incl postage!) stereo cables available when at such short length?
 Such as:      http://www.amazon.co.uk/3-5mm-Stereo-Jack-Plug-1-2M/dp/B00077DC3S/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1445942804&sr=1-10&keywords=stereo+3.5+to+3.5
  
 Are Chord able to advise on 3.5 to 3.5 cables to the many DAPs that use Co-ax rather than Optical (AKs)? Is mono, and indeed 75ohm, essential for optimum sound quality?


----------



## cattlethief

Why dont you buy a couple of mono jacks from maplin and make somethinshould be cheap and easy.


----------



## Il Baffo

andrewh13 said:


> That is indeed a useful option. Question is, is that at £35 better than the £1.25 (incl postage!) stereo cables available when at such short length?
> Such as:      http://www.amazon.co.uk/3-5mm-Stereo-Jack-Plug-1-2M/dp/B00077DC3S/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1445942804&sr=1-10&keywords=stereo+3.5+to+3.5
> 
> Are Chord able to advise on 3.5 to 3.5 cables to the many DAPs that use Co-ax rather than Optical (AKs)? Is mono, and indeed 75ohm, essential for optimum sound quality?


 
 I've always wondered why Fiio never produced a (cheap) short coax-coax for their devices (but they do the L12S wich is the optical one)...An L series cable for around 10 £ would be a great option!


----------



## AndrewH13

il baffo said:


> I've always wondered why Fiio never produced a (cheap) short coax-coax for their devices (but they do the L12S wich is the optical one)...An L series cable for around 10 £ would be a great option!


 
  
 This Fiio 'might' do the job 
  
http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/fiio-l8-interconnect-cable-with-angled-jack-7cm-3-5mm-to-3-5mm.html


----------



## Tony1110

andrewh13 said:


> This Fiio 'might' do the job
> 
> http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/fiio-l8-interconnect-cable-with-angled-jack-7cm-3-5mm-to-3-5mm.html




That's a line out cable. Not the same as coaxial.


----------



## AndrewH13

tony1110 said:


> That's a line out cable. Not the same as coaxial.


 
  
 I know that! That's why I said 'might' in quotes    And why I asked Chord above to give their opinion.
 But a few have us have tried a stereo rather than mono cable    And, is the iBasso supplied cable that I'm currently using actually 75ohm co-ax?  Does it affect sound over a few inches?


----------



## TokenGesture

Waiting for the Cord Electronic/ Chord Cable collab


----------



## subguy812

duncan said:


> EXACTLY correct, I had that happen when I had four devices plugged into my smart charger, and it was only allowing .25a to be drawn by the Mojo, became a solid light as the power freed up, and went up to 1a
> how / why would you have the players screen facing the Mojo? Am I missing something pivotal here (ie how to change tracks / albums)?


 
 Duncan,
  I was responding to  a question...I would go back to back so that my screen is facing out. Anyone stacking a Mojo with 120ii  are you using bands or o-rings or what?


----------



## StryGR

My setup for reproducing Tidal music...
  
 It works perfectly!


----------



## subguy812

strygr said:


> My setup for reproducing Tidal music...
> 
> It works perfectly!


 
 That's a whole lot of stuff happening there.


----------



## StryGR

It's not my portable setup, for sure...


----------



## StryGR

Please admins, I might post it elsewhere if offtopic or inappropriate.


----------



## Ike1985

strygr said:


> My setup for reproducing Tidal music...
> 
> It works perfectly!


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Ike1985

jmills8 said:


>




Bom Bom Bom bom Bom Bom Bom Bom Bom

Now tell me whatcha gonna do when there ain't nowhere to to run...

When the judgement comes for you...

Bone thugs is classic!

Lol


----------



## Yaroslav

There is a number of LCD2 pictures in this thread, and "sure can drive" messages, but here's what I wonder:
  

Does Mojo drive LCD-2 (latest rev.) really well? Any owners of both here? Would you stay on Mojo or did you switch back to your other amp?
Same for HD800, any owners?


----------



## prismstorm

subguy812 said:


> I ordered the Sys Concept cable...thanks to you all for the suggestions.



Did you order the 2.2 or the 5mm? I'm also using AK120ii and must first acquire a Sys Concept Toslink to Miniplug cable before I get the Mojo, so wondering for this specific combo which is the superior option.


----------



## BRCMRGN

Got the Mojo yesterday. The first optical cable I tried lasted for about 10 minutes before it died completely.  Today, I'm using a better one and it works fine from all my DAPs from A&K.  Sony A17 works fine with the very expensive ($38) and hard to find Walkman to USB audio cable.  I have about 7 devices with coax output and each one has a slightly different cable (none 3.5mm to 3.5mm), so I'm still searching for a combo that works.  USB from Windows 10 works great.
  
 Ordered a few short optical and USB cables to make life easier.


----------



## TokenGesture

Optical is too delicate annoys the hell out of me. Avoid


----------



## maxedfx

subguy812 said:


> Anyone stacking a Mojo with 120ii  are you using bands or o-rings or what?




I would like to know this too!!


----------



## OK-Guy

here's a left-field choice of transport for the purist who don't need album-art etc. the Sony PCM-M10 (£150+ new), has a good form-factor for the Mojo... there is a higher spec on it's big brother but that's got bunny-ears, both on links below:-
  

  
  
  
  
  
 PCM-M10: http://www.sony.co.uk/pro/product/broadcast-products-professional-audio-portable/pcm-m10/overview/
  
 PCM-D100 hi-res: http://www.sony.co.uk/pro/product/broadcast-products-professional-audio-portable/pcm-d100/overview/


----------



## jmills8

ok-guy said:


> here's a left-field choice of transport for the purist who don't need album-art etc. the Sony PCM-M10 (£150+ new), has a good form-factor for the Mojo... there is a higher spec on it's big brother but that's got bunny-ears, both on links below:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is funny.


----------



## BRCMRGN

brcmrgn said:


> Got the Mojo yesterday. The first optical cable I tried lasted for about 10 minutes before it died completely.  Today, I'm using a better one and it works fine from all my DAPs from A&K.  Sony A17 works fine with the very expensive ($38) and hard to find Walkman to USB audio cable.  I have about 7 devices with coax output and each one has a slightly different cable (none 3.5mm to 3.5mm), so I'm still searching for a combo that works.  USB from Windows 10 works great.
> 
> Ordered a few short optical and USB cables to make life easier.


 
  
 Fiio X5 works with mono coax cable. Couldn't get the X5 II to work even with the coax cable that came with it.


----------



## evolutionx

Just got the Mojo.   Loving the colours!


----------



## gndixon

andrewh13 said:


> Relic's had a hiss-like noise with his Angie's via Coax that disappears after altering volume. Can also be heard with face against Mojo? Can you try this?


 
  
 Yes, the noise is there if I put my ear next to the Mojo -- same (to me) high pitched hiss. I tried fiddling with the volume and if I raised it high enough the Mojo seemed to get a little quieter when not playing, but it was too loud to listen on my CIEMs. The noise reduced slightly (and briefly) as I increased/decreased the volume.
  
 So there is definitely something wrong with the Mojo here. I guess its good to know its not just me and my Mojo.


----------



## jamestux

ok-guy said:


> here's a left-field choice of transport for the purist who don't need album-art etc. the Sony PCM-M10 (£150+ new), has a good form-factor for the Mojo... there is a higher spec on it's big brother but that's got bunny-ears, both on links below:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have the M10 from a previous life - I'm pretty sure it doesn't have digital output though does it?  (It also "only" goes up to 24/96 I think.


----------



## subguy812

prismstorm said:


> Did you order the 2.2 or the 5mm? I'm also using AK120ii and must first acquire a Sys Concept Toslink to Miniplug cable before I get the Mojo, so wondering for this specific combo which is the superior option.


 
 5mm. I went with it it was actually cheaper than the 2.2 and gives the appearance of being more durable


----------



## gndixon

tomgi said:


> I have the same problem. Easely listenable with my Hifiman RE-400 or my amplified nearfield monitors. As you, there is no problem using the USB input. My Hugo used in the same condition is not faulty. Today, I ship back the Mojo to my dealer and don't know at the moment what I have to do (exchange or not...). I am very disappointed by this issue.


 
  
 Yes, my Mojo is unusable with anything other than a USB input connected when using sensitive CIEMs (such as JH16Pros). 
  
 Anyone from Chord care to comment?


----------



## Rob49

brcmrgn said:


> Couldn't get the X5 II to work even with the coax cable that came with it.


 
 I'll put my purchase on hold, until I find / read of an option ?


----------



## georgelai57

ok-guy said:


> here's a left-field choice of transport for the purist who don't need album-art etc. the Sony PCM-M10 (£150+ new), has a good form-factor for the Mojo... there is a higher spec on it's big brother but that's got bunny-ears, both on links below:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The D-100 is my favorite of my Sony DAPs.


----------



## prismstorm

subguy812 said:


> 5mm. I went with it it was actually cheaper than the 2.2 and gives the appearance of being more durable


funny that the tougher cable costs $10 less. Do let me know how it pairs with your 120II and Mojo once it arrives!


----------



## Bengkia369

I dun have any hissing issues for my JH Angie on my Mojo at all.
Just listened to Emi Fujita songs on it and totally loving it!


----------



## Yubacore

ok-guy said:


> here's a left-field choice of transport
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  
 The D100 is a pretty cool multi-use gadget if you ever need the recorder funcion. Like if you're a musician, or like most of that lot you just wish you were. 
  
 OT, but I wonder if it hooks up to your phone to record video on the go with decent audio. That would improve it's usability a ton.


----------



## OK-Guy

jamestux said:


> I have the M10 from a previous life - I'm pretty sure it doesn't have digital output though does it?  (It also "only" goes up to 24/96 I think.


 
  
 I'm not sure to be honest but it does have a sd-slot.... before my Chord days (the dark-age) I was following the Sony-PCM thread or it was a thread that I'd subscribed to, one thing that was apparent was that Sony was a brilliant transport for a DAC/Amp, then the Z1070 hit my radar & the rest is history.
  
 for the purist the D100 looks the mutts 'cept for those bunny-ears (I like to recycle material, helps save the planet)... be interesting to hear from anyone pairing the PCM's with the Mojo.


----------



## emrelights1973

sorry probably i missed these topics but the thread moves so fast....
  
 i have some questions
  
 1. For connection to mac, what is the best connection method? 
  
 2. How do i use Tidal? the app did not work with mojo, is there a way? 
  
 3. what is the best way to connect to zx2 
  
 4. has anyone tried mojo with ie800s? 
  
  
 i used mojo with z7.... it rocks... 
  
 it is an incredible little amp/dac with a power to drive z7 at mid sound level....
  
 and i wonder about  ZX2 EU cap, what is the meaning of it if you can buy an amp/dac as small as mojo and turn your headphone into little speakers.......


----------



## stevemiddie

bengkia369 said:


> I dun have any hissing issues for my JH Angie on my Mojo at all.
> Just listened to Emi Fujita songs on it and totally loving it!


 
  
 No hissing either with my SE 846's


----------



## OK-Guy

emrelights1973 said:


> sorry probably i missed these topics but the thread moves so fast....
> 
> i have some questions
> 
> ...


 
  
 you'll need the Sony WMC-NWH10 conversion cable... a lot of people have imported the ZX2 so are not Euro-capped (you save about £150-£200), I've had my ZX2 since March a bit before the Mojo's release, it acts as a superb transport for my Hugo, hth.


----------



## potkettleblack

Is anybody using this plugged into their laptop? Anybody having heat issues?


----------



## stevemiddie

potkettleblack said:


> Is anybody using this plugged into their laptop? Anybody having heat issues?


 
  
 No heat issues when plugged into my Dell XPS 13


----------



## emrelights1973

ok-guy said:


> you'll need the Sony WMC-NWH10 conversion cable... a lot of people have imported the ZX2 so are not Euro-capped (you save about £150-£200), I've had my ZX2 since March a bit before the Mojo's release, it acts as a superb transport for my Hugo, hth.


 

 thanks, i got my zx2+z7 from Turkey to 1200usd as a promo price.....  must be best price ( still is actually ) in the world... tnx for the cable update, still waiting a custom cable


----------



## OK-Guy

emrelights1973 said:


> thanks, i got my zx2+z7 from Turkey to 1200usd as a promo price.....  must be best price ( still is actually ) in the world... tnx for the cable update, still waiting a custom cable


 
  
 think I paid about $900 approx. which included Courier delivery, the leather-case and obligatory screen-protector.


----------



## Mojo ideas

tomgi said:


> I have the same problem. Easely listenable with my Hifiman RE-400 or my amplified nearfield monitors. As you, there is no problem using the USB input. My Hugo used in the same condition is not faulty. Today, I ship back the Mojo to my dealer and don't know at the moment what I have to do (exchange or not...). I am very disappointed by this issue.


 John F from Chord here. We are looking into this for you. Hopefully one of the guys at JH will come back to me shortly. In the mean time we've tested with some Noble K 10s,UE studios and the Dita ranges and all appear to be totally silent at any volume level on both optical and coaxial inputs. Please can you let me know we're you charging your Mojo at the same time. I'm wondering if it's something external in the very local environment and that perhaps you might like to do a little elimination to help us track down the problem as we are not seeing (hearing it our selves)


----------



## gndixon

mojo ideas said:


> John F from Chord here. We are looking into this for you. Hopefully one of the guys at JH will come back to me shortly. In the mean time we've tested with some Noble K 10s,UE studios and the Dita ranges and all appear to be totally silent at any volume level on both optical and coaxial inputs. Please can you let me know we're you charging your Mojo at the same time. I'm wondering if it's something external in the very local environment and that perhaps you might like to do a little elimination to help us track down the problem as we are not seeing (hearing it our selves)


 
  
 I wasn't charging my Mojo at the same time -- I did try charging to see if that made a difference, but it did not - the noise is still there. Its the same noise I hear when I switch the Mojo on and hold the case up to my ear with no USB inputs. Should the Mojo be silent when its powered on (the Hugo is)?
  
 I've tried the Mojo away from any other electronic devices and still hear the noise, so I don't think its interference.


----------



## beemarman

mojo ideas said:


> John F from Chord here. We are looking into this for you. Hopefully one of the guys at JH will come back to me shortly. In the mean time we've tested with some Noble K 10s,UE studios and the Dita ranges and all appear to be totally silent at any volume level on both optical and coaxial inputs. Please can you let me know we're you charging your Mojo at the same time. I'm wondering if it's something external in the very local environment and that perhaps you might like to do a little elimination to help us track down the problem as we are not seeing (hearing it our selves)





No issue using my Jh Roxanne custom with my old Ak100 connected optically mad the mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

gndixon said:


> I wasn't charging my Mojo at the same time -- I did try charging to see if that made a difference, but it did not - the noise is still there. Its the same noise I hear when I switch the Mojo on and hold the case up to my ear with no USB inputs. Should the Mojo be silent when its powered on (the Hugo is)?
> 
> I've tried the Mojo away from any other electronic devices and still hear the noise, so I don't think its interference.


JF okay if you can get to a dealer and try another unit ask the dealer to get the suspect unit back to us at Chord with a note and we will give It a very thorough going over... It's very illuminating that you can hear the same sound from the outside of the case it sounds to me that you have an internal regulator problem unit with that unit. We have shipped many thousands of units already so it's possible at this early stage to have an odd faulty unit.


----------



## gndixon

mojo ideas said:


> JF okay if you can get to a dealer and try another unit ask the dealer to get the suspect unit back to us at Chord with a note and we will give It a very thorough going over... It's very illuminating that you can hear the same sound from the outside of the case it sounds to me that you have an internal regulator problem unit with that unit. We have shipped many thousands of units already so it's possible at this early stage to have an odd faulty unit.


 
  
 Will do and thanks for the prompt response.
  
 Fortunately my dealer (Moon Audio) is local (well 45 mins away) so I can drop it off with them. I did email Drew/Nichole and asked if they had heard or seen similar problems (as I know Drew was using a Mojo with JH16 Pros)...


----------



## potkettleblack

stevemiddie said:


> No heat issues when plugged into my Dell XPS 13


Cheers Steve. Do you leave it for long periods?


----------



## jmills8

Has anyone put the Mojo in their jean pocket and do the buttons gets presses accidently?


----------



## leasedeb

why is there so much hype, is this the only portable dac/amp that can be called good or what ?


----------



## OK-Guy

leasedeb said:


> why is there so much hype, is this the only portable dac/amp that can be called good or what ?


 
  
 happy customers don't 'hype'... they proudly talk about their purchase, hth.


----------



## Mojo ideas

potkettleblack said:


> Cheers Steve. Do you leave it for long periods?



JF Mojos multiple DSP cores and all other circuitry develop 1.7 Watts of heat when running this heat it dissipated from Mojos case through convection and heat radiating away. This can only happen when the Mojo cases temperature is a few degrees above the ambient temperature so it will feel warm in a high ambient environment. This is normal and totally safe as there are three separate and independent thermal sensing and protection circuits to look after Mojo and Mojos special battery.


----------



## singleended58

Did anyone receive shipping confirmation of your Mojo today? Second batch is available on 10/27/15 from Moon Audio.


----------



## stevemiddie

potkettleblack said:


> Cheers Steve. Do you leave it for long periods?


 
 Hi..........Nahhhhhhh, usually just 2-3 hours at a time before I get dragged away to do other stuff.


----------



## headwhacker

leasedeb said:


> why is there so much hype, is this the only portable dac/amp that can be called good or what ?


 
  
 Best answer is to listen to it.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

singleended58 said:


> Did anyone receive shipping confirmation of your Mojo today? Second batch is available on 10/27/15 from Moon Audio.


 
 I think FedEx picks shipment around 4PM EDT. So expect to receive your notification around 3.


----------



## Dash

I received my shipping info from 1st batch at moon audio closer to 5pm est.


----------



## coachhouse

Has it been confirmed Moon received the 2nd batch ? With my experience with Moon Audio the only way they will miss the projected ship date is the product not in their hands .


----------



## PhilW

Yet another batch incoming everyone....Seriously these shift so lets see if this number goes in record time like our other batches.
  
Chord MoJo Portable DAC/Headphone Amp


----------



## obsidyen

I've just got this little bad boy... Compared to iDSD Micro:
  
 - Much much better bass. Better extension, hits harder and more bass presence.
 - Highs are much more detailed and natural. They extend more but don't fatigue the ears.
 - The sound is much more alive and energetic as opposed to the laid-back, tube-like sound of iDSD Micro. The laid-back nature of Oppo PM-3 is kind of gone.
 - The sound is more natural and real as opposed to the sugary, yummy sound of iDSD Micro. I don't like that sugary tube-like sound, but some may like it.
  
 Short version: Mojo completely destroys iDSD Micro.
  
 Headphones used: Oppo PM-3, Earsonics Velvet.
  
 Ps: I hope Fiio releases that cable soon so I can use Mojo with the excellent iPhone 6s. I don't like CCK.


----------



## lukeap69

Paired my Samsung Galaxy S6 with my Mojo Jojo and it played 'natively' i.e. UAPP or HibyMusic Player is not required although the output seems to be 48kHz only. I cannot play Tidal because the country where I am at is not yet supported. Tried other streaming apps and they played without any problem.


----------



## jamestux

lukeap69 said:


> Paired my Samsung Galaxy S6 with my Mojo Jojo and it played 'natively' i.e. UAPP or HibyMusic Player is not required although the output seems to be 48kHz only. I cannot play Tidal because the country where I am at is not yet supported. Tried other streaming apps and they played without any problem.


Hi Luke, my S6 feeds the mojo at the sample rate of the file from the built in "music" app (I have 24/96 files on the phone).


----------



## sonickarma

Quote:


mscott58 said:


> Anyone ever tried using a 128gb micro SD in an AK100?
> 
> Was going to ask on the AK100 thread but there's been no action there for over a month.
> 
> Thanks!


  
 Quote:


sonickarma said:


> Can let you know next week as have a couple of 200gb cards on route - if that helps?


 
  
  
 All seems fine 200gb x 2 in RWAK100


----------



## TomGi

mojo ideas said:


> John F from Chord here. We are looking into this for you. Hopefully one of the guys at JH will come back to me shortly. In the mean time we've tested with some Noble K 10s,UE studios and the Dita ranges and all appear to be totally silent at any volume level on both optical and coaxial inputs. Please can you let me know we're you charging your Mojo at the same time. I'm wondering if it's something external in the very local environment and that perhaps you might like to do a little elimination to help us track down the problem as we are not seeing (hearing it our selves)


 
  
 I hope that this is only my (or a few) Mojo that is faulty because I appreciated a lot what I listened using the USB input. I appreciated that Chord tried, yesterday morning, to help me to solve the problem.
 I decided this morning to ship back my Mojo to my dealer (Matty from Fanthorpes.co.uk who is very responsive and competent). Before sending me a new unit, he will test it. So my faulty unit will be at Fanthorpe in a few days and could be analysed by Chord.


----------



## jamato8

I put a stethoscope to the Mojo here and zero sound. Even my laptop that has a solid state drive produces some sound with the stethoscope but not the Mojo, charging, not charging, driving phones, etc.


----------



## Sonic77

dash said:


> I received my shipping info from 1st batch at moon audio closer to 5pm est.


 

 Thanks for that info, I'm in the second batch, actually I ordered 2


----------



## audionewbi

I see a surge in this thread that more members are getting their units.


----------



## sujitsky

I got my unit from moon audio first batch but it reached 2 days after I left the US. Now having it shipped by a friend to EU .... so I have it but I don't have it :s


----------



## mscott58

sonickarma said:


> All seems fine 200gb x 2 in RWAK100




Nice! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## deuter

Anyone know how to reset the mojo,  the volume led is discoloured and playing very low volume.


----------



## x RELIC x

mojo ideas said:


> JF okay if you can get to a dealer and try another unit ask the dealer to get the suspect unit back to us at Chord with a note and we will give It a very thorough going over... It's very illuminating that you can hear the same sound from the outside of the case it sounds to me that you have an internal regulator problem unit with that unit. We have shipped many thousands of units already so it's possible at this early stage to have an odd faulty unit.




I reported this quite a while back with the tour unit I have. In a bind given there is no dealer for my unit to return it to.

- PM sent -


----------



## Takeanidea

emrelights1973 said:


> sorry probably i missed these topics but the thread moves so fast....
> 
> i have some questions
> 
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

jamato8 said:


> I put a stethoscope to the Mojo here and zero sound. Even my laptop that has a solid state drive produces some sound with the stethoscope but not the Mojo, charging, not charging, driving phones, etc.




It's only really an issue when coaxial is plugged in. No stethoscope required, you can hear it next to your ear - the IEM only picks up and enhances the hiss. Sometimes when there is nothing plugged in to the input the hiss is there but a quick tap of the volume buttons clears it away, but it remains when coaxial is plugged in. Seems there really are only a few units with the issue and I chalk it up to regular early batch issues. Unfortunately mine is a tour unit so I'm kind of stuck when it comes to dealer returns.


----------



## purdah

mojo ideas said:


> JF no scull diggers They were provided with a first sample back in August


 
 Ah, some people have all the luck! We have to wait a while here in Australia, eagerly waiting for it to hit our shores!


----------



## NZtechfreak

purdah said:


> Ah, some people have all the luck! We have to wait a while here in Australia, eagerly waiting for it to hit our shores!




Should already be there, mine has arrived in NZ today and the dealers stock came via the Australian distributor. I'll pick mine up once I arrive back from holiday, now just hoping my Ether C ships soon too.


----------



## Torq

So still no shipment notifications today from the second batch from Moon-Audio?
  
 Really quite unhappy about the lack of communication on this.
  
 Website still shows the second batch arriving today and that it’s not sold out.
  
 The Fedex pickup last week was at 5 PM Eastern, so unless that’s going later today, it seems that particular marker is passed.  And since label generation typically triggers the shipment notification earlier than pick-up that further suggests the second batch isn’t shipping today.
  
 Not looking good.
  
 I have much less of an issue with things not shipping than I do with not knowing what’s going on.  It’s just not that hard to send an email to your pending order list providing an update (or even updating your website), or respond to an email.
  
 Not happy.


----------



## Duncan

For the first time since owning my Layla's I can use comply tips and they sound good (no crushed treble, and improved mids), yet another reason for loving my mini stack 

My cable has cleared customs at EMA, so hopefully out for delivery tomorrow, but arrival date still shows Friday


----------



## Sonic77

torq said:


> So still no shipment notifications today from the second batch from Moon-Audio?
> 
> Really quite unhappy about the lack of communication on this.
> 
> ...



Agree totally, when i bought the Hugo it was going to take so long to receive it i cancelled that order and bought it somewhere else, looks like nothings changed at Moon Audio.


----------



## singleended58

torq said:


> So still no shipment notifications today from the second batch from Moon-Audio?
> 
> Really quite unhappy about the lack of communication on this.
> 
> ...




Same here. VERY UNHAPPY!!!
I have had many orders like Toxic Cables and Cavalli Audio. They have informed IF there are further delays and emailed that time frame I would expect the shipping information. Hope not my only deal with Moon Audio?!


----------



## OK-Guy

x relic x said:


> Unfortunately mine is a tour unit so I'm kind of stuck when it comes to dealer returns.


 
  
 I'm onto this now, things will be sorted man-flu or not (I'm hoping not to die before I get a solution)...


----------



## gavinfabl

Currently listening to War of the Worlds, Jeff Wayne. The Mojo is staggeringly unbelievably good. Just heard separation of crazy proportions, and this is with my closed Sony MDR-1RNC headphones. 

The burn in period has so improved the Mojo. Does voodoo to my music


----------



## x RELIC x

ok-guy said:


> I'm onto this now, things will be sorted man-flu or not (I'm hoping not to die before I get a solution)...




Thanks! Flu-Fu sucks!!


----------



## Duncan

gavinfabl said:


> Currently listening to War of the Worlds, Jeff Wayne. The Mojo is staggeringly unbelievably good. Just heard separation of crazy proportions, and this is with my closed Sony MDR-1RNC headphones.
> 
> The burn in period has so improved the Mojo. Does voodoo to my music


Hmm, I have that on SACD somewhere, I love the part where the vicar loses the plot, no idea who the female is, not into it that much, but I would marry her just for her voice


----------



## Rob49

gavinfabl said:


> Currently listening to War of the Worlds, Jeff Wayne. The Mojo is staggeringly unbelievably good. Just heard separation of crazy proportions, and this is with my closed Sony MDR-1RNC headphones.
> 
> The burn in period has so improved the Mojo. Does voodoo to my music


 

 I have the Sony's....you're tempting me with the MOJO !!


----------



## imattersuk

emrelights1973 said:


> sorry probably i missed these topics but the thread moves so fast....
> 
> i have some questions
> 
> ...


 
 In Tidal app go to settings >streaming then select Mojo (using USB)
  
 I find the Tidal app does not remember the Mojo, if I switch between Vox and Tidal I have to select the Mojo each time in each app which is a pain
  
 I'm beginning to wonder just how much compatibility testing Chord actually did, Tidal is a mainstream app, surprised they didn't pick up on this. No such issues with my HA-2.


----------



## jamestux

ok-guy said:


> I'm not sure to be honest but it does have a sd-slot.... before my Chord days (the dark-age) I was following the Sony-PCM thread or it was a thread that I'd subscribed to, one thing that was apparent was that Sony was a brilliant transport for a DAC/Amp, then the Z1070 hit my radar & the rest is history.
> 
> for the purist the D100 looks the mutts 'cept for those bunny-ears (I like to recycle material, helps save the planet)... be interesting to hear from anyone pairing the PCM's with the Mojo.



Just checked, no digital out but it could be good for analog amping via line out. I had mine for on the fly recording when we were shooting video, it was actually a really good recorder (and hi res walkman) aided by he fact you could buy standard batteries if you ran out on assignment. 

Oh and it was much better with a good microphone


----------



## OK-Guy

jamestux said:


> Just checked, no digital out but it could be good for analog amping via line out. I had mine for on the fly recording when we were shooting video, it was actually a really good recorder (and hi res walkman) aided by he fact you could buy standard batteries if you ran out on assignment.
> 
> Oh and it was much better with a good microphone


 
  
 are we talking M10 here?... those bunny-ears are beginning to look attractive, think Hefner might of been onto something back in the day...


----------



## jamestux

ok-guy said:


> are we talking M10 here?... those bunny-ears are beginning to look attractive, think Hefner might of been onto something back in the day... :wink_face:


yep, M10... so bunny ears for the win!!


----------



## OK-Guy

A Lamborghini for the price of a Porsche... you heard me right go grab a bargain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14363


----------



## gavinfabl

rob49 said:


> I have the Sony's....you're tempting me with the MOJO !!




I am using the Sony's without the noise cancellation, if that helps


----------



## rmillerx

I understand it is being investigated, but NOBODY From the group of the second batch has received shipping notice?


----------



## OK-Guy

jamestux said:


> yep, M10... so bunny ears for the win!!


 
  
 those bunny-ears do look kinda sexy, what you reckon substance over being stylie?


----------



## singleended58

rmillerx said:


> I understand it is being investigated, but NOBODY From the group of the second batch has received shipping notice?




I appreciate to let me know this info. Thanks.


----------



## soundblast75

soundblast75 said:


> Thats what im about to find out, dont think I've charged it properly yet.my zx100 goes quite fast via the Sony dugital out cable into mojo,gets me thru 7-10 albums in hr ot just flac.
> do you get out the quoted 10 hours or so on mojo?


 

 Reporting on the battery life, after pretty much second full charge in off position, disappointingly i got not more than 3 hours before the red started blinking..not happy


----------



## jamestux

ok-guy said:


> those bunny-ears do look kinda sexy, what you reckon substance over being stylie?


we may have gone slightly off topic here... it was the fashion for all in one recorders a while ago, Tascam had it too.

They always looked a bit cyberman to me, the scariest of all Doctor Who villains


----------



## Rob49

gavinfabl said:


> I am using the Sony's without the noise cancellation, if that helps


 

 I bought them for the noise cancellation, but I never got use to it, so I rarely try it out.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

soundblast75 said:


> Reporting on the battery life, after pretty much second full charge in off position, disappointingly i got not more than 3 hours before the red started blinking..not happy


 
 I believe you're talking about ZX100's battery life, when using digital out.


----------



## OK-Guy

jamestux said:


> we may have gone slightly off topic here... it was the fashion for all in one recorders a while ago, Tascam had it too.
> 
> They always looked a bit cyberman to me, the scariest of all Doctor Who villains


 
  
 I've always been super weary of people wearing Stax headphones for the very same reasons...


----------



## gavinfabl

rob49 said:


> I bought them for the noise cancellation, but I never got use to it, so I rarely try it out.




The noise cancelling works really well. On plane compared with friends top end Bose. He thought the Sony did a better job of cutting out the noise. I thought his Bose were marginally better for cutting noise out.


----------



## OK-Guy

soundblast75 said:


> Reporting on the battery life, after pretty much second full charge in off position, disappointingly i got not more than 3 hours before the red started blinking..not happy


 
  
 if I could suggest letting it charge for a full 10hrs this might improve things, my understanding of new batteries is that sometimes they have to bed-in (not an excuse)... my ZX2 was a bit temperamental when I first got it battery wise, took 4-5 full charges before it got going properly... not saying it will help but worth a try, please let me know the outcome.


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> soundblast75 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what im about to find out, dont think I've charged it properly yet.my zx100 goes quite fast via the Sony dugital out cable into mojo,gets me thru 7-10 albums in hr ot just flac.
> ...


 

 What's wrong with those Sony music players? When connected to DACs they always seem to have the worse battery life.
 Such a shame as I really like the form factor of ZX100. I wish Lotoo Paw can be connected to Mojo


----------



## OK-Guy

I get 10-12 hrs with the Hugo>ZX2... ZX1 was a mere 4-5hrs.


----------



## musicday

ok-guy said:


> A Lamborghini for the price of a Porsche... you heard me right go grab a bargain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would say a Porsche for the price of a Dacia ( Romanian automobile )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Great review Trev,  thank you.


----------



## OK-Guy

think I'll go die... laters all.


----------



## AndrewH13

ok-guy said:


> I'm onto this now, things will be sorted man-flu or not (I'm hoping not to die before I get a solution)...




If you feel you are slipping away, just relive that last few minutes of Hammers holding on Saturday. Soon re-sussitate you . 
Seriously, get well soon mate.


----------



## Watagump

ok-guy said:


> think I'll go die... laters all.


 
  
 Cya in 5 minutes when you return.


----------



## joesmokey

Despite my better judgment I placed an order for one of these today.
  
 Curse this forum...


----------



## Mython

joesmokey said:


> Despite    _*Because of*    _my better judgment I placed an order for one of these today.
> 
> Curse    *Bless*   this forum...


----------



## x RELIC x

joesmokey said:


> Despite my better judgment I placed an order for one of these today.
> 
> Curse this forum...


----------



## soundblast75

i am getting confused, sorry guys.. i am talking about Mojo's life, i am getting about 3 hours, will charge it all night again, but if it goes red soon, will contact Chord to get a replacement.
 Zx100 is fine, great dap


----------



## Duncan

Even though I'm hugely sceptical of hi-res, seeing that I had some space left on the internal memory of the AK120, just spent £51 on HD Tracks


----------



## mscott58

soundblast75 said:


> i am getting confused, sorry guys.. i am talking about Mojo's life, i am getting about 3 hours, will charge it all night again, but if it goes red soon, will contact Chord to get a replacement.
> Zx100 is fine, great dap




When charging do you get a solid white light or does it blink every 5 seconds or so? Need to make sure you use a powerful enough charger. Cheers


----------



## joesmokey

mython said:


>


 
 Haha, good one.


----------



## Currawong

georgelai57 said:


> Once you have safely procured your second hand AK100, and perhaps a second one as backup (!), can you share with us, ignoring cost considerations, the relative merits of AK100 vs AK120 for pairing with the Mojo? And whether it matters if it's the Mk1 or Mk2 versions of those two? (Not the II models). Thanks


 
  
 The MKII AK100 only fixed the headphone output impedance. It wont affect the optical output. I would have loved to have found an original, non-MKII version for even cheaper.
  


audionewbi said:


> hachiko270296 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I connect this thing to my Fiio X3ii and X5?
> ...


 
  
 Here's another one: http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html You can order it from them to suit any coax-output DAP/Mojo combination. The X5II I have here has a weird pinout for coax output, for example, as the output is shared with the headphones. Other DAPs that have a dedicated coax output just use a regular 2-connector 3.5mm plug.
  


emrelights1973 said:


> sorry probably i missed these topics but the thread moves so fast....
> 
> i have some questions
> 
> 1. For connection to mac, what is the best connection method?


 
  
 USB or optical. There shouldn't be anything in it unless you're playing high-res files and your mac doesn't support 192k out from optical.
  


potkettleblack said:


> Is anybody using this plugged into their laptop? Anybody having heat issues?


 
  
 It gets significantly warm (think pocket hand-warmer level) but nothing that concerned me.
  


deuter said:


> Anyone know how to reset the mojo,  the volume led is discoloured and playing very low volume.


 
  
 The volume has two stages. To allow for sensitive IEMs, when it gets to the lowest level (both LEDs the same colour) the "+" button LED will stay at brown, and the "-" button LED will go through all the colours again for the extra low volume levels. Just hold down the "+" button for a while until you get to the point both LEDs are red.
  


singleended58 said:


> I have had many orders like Toxic Cables and Cavalli Audio. They have informed IF there are further delays and emailed that time frame I would expect the shipping information. Hope not my only deal with Moon Audio?!


 
  
 They are likely overwhelmed. They run out of a small place and deal with a crap-load of orders. I really doubt that they could inform what is likely hundreds of people about delays without causing further delays in shipping.


----------



## soundblast75

mscott58 said:


> When charging do you get a solid white light or does it blink every 5 seconds or so? Need to make sure you use a powerful enough charger. Cheers


 
 solid, all done as it should, no probs with charging, just not had more than 3 hours or so yet, so wandering if all of you got much less than 1o hours after first few charges?


----------



## Mython

duncan said:


> Even though I'm hugely sceptical of hi-res, seeing that I had some space left on the internal memory of the AK120, just spent £51 on HD Tracks


 
  
  
 If you're hugely skeptical of Hi-Res, then why choose HD Tracks as the first point of call for your Hi-Res material? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Hey-ho.... hope you enjoy your purchases


----------



## georgelai57

currawong said:


> The MKII AK100 only fixed the headphone output impedance. It wont affect the optical output. I would have loved to have found an original, non-MKII version for even cheaper.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Let the hunt begin.


----------



## Mython

Personally, I'm no fan of A&K, but, purely for the sake of Mojo owners, I'll let you all know that TTVJ are doing a very good deal on AK100Mkii today:
  
 http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Astell_Kern_AK100_portable_Digital_Audio_Player_p/ast0000001.htm


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> Personally, I'm no fan of A&K, but, purely for the sake of Mojo owners, I'll let you all know that TTVJ are doing a very good deal on AK100Mkii today:
> 
> http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Astell_Kern_AK100_portable_Digital_Audio_Player_p/ast0000001.htm




Or for $449...

http://www.beachcamera.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=IRAK100MARK2


----------



## Libertad

So it turns out that i may after all get the mojo AND the onkyo DP-X1


----------



## jmills8

soundblast75 said:


> i am getting confused, sorry guys.. i am talking about Mojo's life, i am getting about 3 hours, will charge it all night again, but if it goes red soon, will contact Chord to get a replacement.
> Zx100 is fine, great dap


They were so quick in attacking Sony.


----------



## subguy812

If I didn't have the 120ii already I would get one, that is a pretty good deal. I also love the sq of the 120ii, I am waiting for an update on my Mojo to be shipped.


----------



## jmills8

ok-guy said:


> are we talking M10 here?... those bunny-ears are beginning to look attractive, think Hefner might of been onto something back in the day... :wink_face:


----------



## griff609

subguy812 said:


> If I didn't have the 120ii already I would get one, that is a pretty good deal. I also love the sq of the 120ii, I am waiting for an update on my Mojo to be shipped.




I basically have your same setup. The AK120ii the Mojo and Angie's. The combo sounds great. The only problem I have is the stacking the Mojo to the 120ii. Not quite sure the best way to do it. I've contemplated buying AK100 but I hate going backwards on tech.


----------



## subguy812

griff609 said:


> I basically have your same setup. The AK120ii the Mojo and Angie's. The combo sounds great. The only problem I have is the stacking the Mojo to the 120ii. Not quite sure the best way to do it. I've contemplated buying AK100 but I hate going backwards on tech.


 
 How do you presently stack it? maybe take a photo. Are you using bands or o-rings?


----------



## OK-Guy

watagump said:


> cya in 5 minutes when you return.


 
  
 sorry or the extended delay, it would been longer but my Ted-Bear woke me up suggesting a ablutions break from my dreamscape, he's full of great advice... take my word on that.


----------



## Mojo ideas

gndixon said:


> Yes, the noise is there if I put my ear next to the Mojo -- same (to me) high pitched hiss. I tried fiddling with the volume and if I raised it high enough the Mojo seemed to get a little quieter when not playing, but it was too loud to listen on my CIEMs. The noise reduced slightly (and briefly) as I increased/decreased the volume.
> 
> So there is definitely something wrong with the Mojo here. I guess its good to know its not just me and my Mojo.



Hello JF here I'm pleased to report that My senior contact at JH has been using his Mojo since the Japanese show continuously under all conditions and IEMs he says his unit is totally silent so I think we have at most one possibly two faulty units out of the thousands we've now shipped. Just get your unit back to us with a note and we will replace it immeadiately.


----------



## OK-Guy

jmills8 said:


>


 
  
 they might like to demo those at The Pump... it must be said we had a one-box solution back in the day before the Walkman came out, PA systems ain't what they used to be...


----------



## jmills8

ok-guy said:


> they might like to demo those at The Pump... it must be said we had a one-box solution back in the day before the Walkman came out, PA systems ain't what they used to be... :wink_face:


They can put the microphones from that Sony recorder onto the ears of this headohone.


----------



## Duncan

mython said:


> If you're hugely skeptical of Hi-Res, then why choose HD Tracks as the first point of call for your Hi-Res material? :blink:
> 
> 
> Hey-ho.... hope you enjoy your purchases


Because that is the mind bending power of the mojo 

No, seriously, as these four albums were _roughly_ the same cost as their equivalent CS versions I just thought why not... and there is only one way to get rid of (or confirm I suppose)) scepticism...


----------



## subguy812

jmills8 said:


> They can put the microphones from that Sony recorder onto the ears of this headohone.


 
 When I see that picture I keep waiting for lightening bolts to hit it and for Gene Wilder to say "It's Alive"


----------



## subguy812

duncan said:


> Because that is the mind bending power of the mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have found myself, when buying new music, migrating to that site.


----------



## jmills8

Demoing the Hugo and Mojo.


----------



## griff609

subguy812 said:


> How do you presently stack it? maybe take a photo. Are you using bands or o-rings?


 
 I use bands but they cover the screen no mater how i have it. I leave them loose right now.


----------



## wahsmoh

I wish they would stop coming up with more ways to take my money.. (Jk no I dont) I look at Mojo and I get attracted to the colors and immediately look for the order button


----------



## jmills8

griff609 said:


> I use bands but they cover the screen no mater how i have it. I leave them loose right now.


Why not put Velcro to attach the units?


----------



## griff609

jmills8 said:


> Why not put Velcro to attach the units?




I may do that or 3M tape. I'm not against buying another DAP. I just don't want to buy an older sluggish version of what I already have. 

Would you stack it high so the tops are aligned for the optical or stack it low so you have room for the jacks on the bottom?


----------



## subguy812

griff609 said:


> I use bands but they cover the screen no mater how i have it. I leave them loose right now.


 
 Wow...that Mojo is small. Thank you for taking time to post. That is a dilemma I will soon face as well. It is actually a shame the Mojo isn't a bit longer...thus the perfect fit for previous AK's.


----------



## headwhacker

I still have a few velcros from my DX50/UHA-6SMKII stack. It's much cleaner than using a band to hold the pieces together.


----------



## griff609

subguy812 said:


> Wow...that Mojo is small. Thank you for taking time to post. That is a dilemma I will soon face as well. I is actually a shame the Mojo isn't a bit longer...thus the perfect fit for previous AK's.




It may eventually not be an issue if they come out with that extension add on.


----------



## subguy812

There are those sticky dots I have seen. I am trying to find a link or photo now.


----------



## headwhacker

subguy812 said:


> Wow...that Mojo is small. Thank you for taking time to post. That is a dilemma I will soon face as well. I is actually a shame the Mojo isn't a bit longer...thus the perfect fit for previous AK's.


 
 It is a perfect fit for the old AK100. Thus, people (including me) are acquiring cheap/second hand AK100


----------



## mscott58

Got the Sys Concept custom Toslink cable in the mail today and my AK100 is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## headwhacker

AK100 MK2 + Mojo + sysconcept toslink + velcro. I imagine a sexy looking stack


----------



## jmills8

headwhacker said:


> I still have a few velcros from my DX50/UHA-6SMKII stack. It's much cleaner than using a band to hold the pieces together.


I oeeled them off and it comes off very clean. But I dont have OCD.


----------



## OK-Guy

jmills8 said:


> They can put the microphones from that Sony recorder onto the ears of this headohone.


 
  
 those bunny-ears are sexy (I'm trying to convince myself honest)... swoon...


----------



## subguy812




----------



## griff609

How sluggish are the older AK's compared to the newer versions? I've read through the threads about issues that were fixed in the 2nd gens. It sucks, because the difference on the AK120ii with the Mojo is easily noticeable. It just sounds better with it. My 120ii has worked flawlessly id hate to have to replace it with an older version.


----------



## OK-Guy

griff609 said:


> How sluggish are the older AK's compared to the newer versions? I've read through the threads about issues that were fixed in the 2nd gens. It sucks, because the difference on the AK120ii with the Mojo is easily noticeable. It just sounds better with it. My 120ii has worked flawlessly id hate to have to replace it with an older version.


 
  
 most are buying because of the form-factor (Duncan has started a preverbal gold-rush)... if your happy with something my 'rule of thumb' is to stick with it, hth...


----------



## jmills8

griff609 said:


> How sluggish are the older AK's compared to the newer versions? I've read through the threads about issues that were fixed in the 2nd gens. It sucks, because the difference on the AK120ii with the Mojo is easily noticeable. It just sounds better with it. My 120ii has worked flawlessly id hate to have to replace it with an older version.


Im told by a head fier who has the Hugo and Mojo that the Mojo sounded better with the new Sony dap than the AK1200II OR 100II. I believe him.


----------



## x RELIC x

mojo ideas said:


> Hello JF here I'm pleased to report that My senior contact at JH has been using his Mojo since the Japanese show continuously under all conditions and IEMs he says his unit is totally silent so I think we have at most one possibly two faulty units out of the thousands we've now shipped. Just get your unit back to us with a note and we will replace it immeadiately.




Kudos to Chord!


----------



## subguy812

I believe I will find something to stick my 120ii back to back with the Mojo. Not sure what that is, but looking. Those non residue glue dots  maybe.


----------



## griff609

jmills8 said:


> Im told by a head fier who has the Hugo and Mojo that the Mojo sounded better with the new Sony dap than the AK1200II OR 100II. I believe him.




I have the Hugo as well, just wanted a more portable solution so I picked up the Mojo. I may look into the Sony DAPs for Tidal alone.


----------



## jmills8

griff609 said:


> I have the Hugo as well, just wanted a more portable solution so I picked up the Mojo. I may look into the Sony DAPs for Tidal alone.


 Sorry I was talking about the tiny ZX100 dap with 45 hrs of battery life.


----------



## headwhacker

jmills8 said:


> Im told by a head fier who has the Hugo and Mojo that the Mojo sounded better with the new Sony dap than the AK1200II OR 100II. I believe him.


 
  
 I have the NWZ-A15 as well. So a comparison will follow. I love how thin the Sony walkmans are. Except my OCD nature gets in the way due to the odd dimension when stacked with mojo.


----------



## jmills8

headwhacker said:


> I have the NWZ-A15 as well. So a comparison will follow. I love how thin the Sony walkmans are. Except my OCD nature gets in the way due to the odd dimension when stacked with mojo.


----------



## Ivabign

headwhacker said:


> It is a perfect fit for the old AK100. Thus, people (including me) are acquiring cheap/second hand AK100


 

 What sucks is that my first AK100 is mated to my Gloveaudio A1 - my second AK100 (a Mark2 version) that will be here Thursday will have to mate with the Mojo I just bought... 
  
 God I hate this place


----------



## jmills8

ivabign said:


> What sucks is that my first AK100 is mated to my Gloveaudio A1 - my second AK100 (a Mark2 version) that will be here Thursday will have to mate with the Mojo I just bought...
> 
> God I hate this place


 hate it like a girl who keeps going out with bad boys who are jerks.


----------



## Ivabign

Quote: 





jmills8 said:


> hate it like a girl who keeps going out with bad boys who are jerks.


 

 I don't think the Mojo is going to stand me up, but I see where you are going with it.


----------



## headwhacker

ivabign said:


> What sucks is that my first AK100 is mated to my Gloveaudio A1 - my second AK100 (a Mark2 version) that will be here Thursday will have to mate with the Mojo I just bought...
> 
> God I hate this place


 
  
 I never thought I would get an AK100 ever. I demoed it many times in the past and always had a reason not to get it. But one look at the mojo, it seems like a no brainer now lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (getting it cheaper nowadays helps a lot)


----------



## jmills8

headwhacker said:


> I never thought I would get an AK100 ever. I demoed it many times in the past and always had a reason not to get it. But one look at the mojo, it seems like a no brainer now lol  . (getting it cheaper nowadays helps a lot)


Well the AK is basically holding your music and using its UI and the sound is from the Mojo.AK should thank Chord.


----------



## Ivabign

subguy812 said:


> I believe I will find something to stick my 120ii back to back with the Mojo. Not sure what that is, but looking. Those non residue glue dots  maybe.


 

 The little leather panels that Cypher labs sells are decent for stacking - not too thick.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jmills8 said:


>


Interesting comments does anyone out there know of a apple camera adaptor styled connector at one end with a micro USB at the other, because if so it might be possible for you to use one of the new chord Apple adaptors to give you and others the mating form factor your looking for.?


----------



## headwhacker

jmills8 said:


> Well the AK is basically holding your music and using its UI and the sound is from the Mojo.AK should thank Chord.


 
 exactly. I still don't imagine myself sticking my heaphone/s directly into it's headphone jack.


----------



## jmills8

mojo ideas said:


> Interesting comments does anyone out there know of a apple camera adaptor styled connector at one end with a micro USB at the other, because if so it might be possible for you to use one of the new chord Apple adaptors to give you and others the mating form factor your looking for.?


----------



## OK-Guy

mojo ideas said:


> Interesting comments does anyone out there know of a apple camera adaptor styled connector at one end with a micro USB at the other, because if so it might be possible for you to use one of the new chord Apple adaptors to give you and others the mating form factor your looking for.?


 
  
 you need a special Walkman cable JF, it's a two cable affair like Apple... I'll get one to Matt for researching.


----------



## Watagump

ivabign said:


> What sucks is that my first AK100 is mated to my Gloveaudio A1 - my second AK100 (a Mark2 version) that will be here Thursday will have to mate with the Mojo I just bought...
> 
> God I hate this place


 
  
 Oh you poor baby, then you still have to wait for your K10's.


----------



## prismstorm

griff609 said:


> I use bands but they cover the screen no mater how i have it. I leave them loose right now.


 
 What Toslink to Miniplug cable is that and what are the dimensions / thickness?


----------



## iDesign

audionewbi said:


> I am comparing it direct to HUGO, the mid-bass bump might be something else, could be perhaps more in the mids. I havent done a freq swipe test yet. I can't find my ER4S to test for that, once I do I will.


 
  
 Can you confirm if there is any hiss or issues with the Mojo and the Etymōtic ER•4S?


----------



## audionewbi

idesign said:


> Can you confirm if there is any hiss or issues with the Mojo and the Etymōtic ER•4S?



Er4s is hiss proof, nothing can make it hiss.


----------



## Torq

audionewbi said:


> Er4s is hiss proof, nothing can make it hiss.


 

 Eddie Izzard has a good try at the start of "Dress to Kill" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 "Nowhere else has snakes as much as you do."


----------



## jamestux

duncan said:


> Because that is the mind bending power of the mojo
> 
> No, seriously, as these four albums were _roughly_ the same cost as their equivalent CS versions I just thought why not... and there is only one way to get rid of (or confirm I suppose)) scepticism...


I'm dorky enough to have the same Chilli Peppers album in multiple formats to test...

There is a difference but in all honestly you only notice on back to back listening! But I still stream a lot of music and buy keeps in HD. Norah Jones, Jack Johnson and lots of jazz and classical sound way better in HD


----------



## NZtechfreak

Personally I think the differences are mostly in the mastering, rather than 16 vs 24-bit vs whatever.


----------



## jamestux

nztechfreak said:


> Personally I think the differences are mostly in the mastering, rather than 16 vs 24-bit vs whatever.


Maybe but if you output them at lower bit rate they sound different too - but that could be because the down sampling isn't as good I suppose.

The instruments and voices just seem to have a bit more expression and space to play in. There's also more subtlety around the breathing and hearing how the instruments are played rather than just which instruments are played.

But I could have bought a decent used car for the same amount of money as my stereo to hear those subtle differences...


----------



## NZtechfreak

Well of course if the mastering is different they'll sound different even if played at lower resolutions. Not sure how that supports there being a difference besides mastering. Anyways, before this becomes yet another thread derailed by this discussion, all I will say is that if you perceive a difference and it's worth it to you then I have no issues with that.


----------



## prismstorm

Any news on when the extension hub to the Mojo will be released? Am interested in it as it might:-
  
 1) make the Mojo about as tall as an AK120II and therefore help with the stacking
 2) eliminate the need for a Sys Concept cable somehow 
  
 Will it be available as a separate accessory or be bundled together with future Mojo units?


----------



## highfell

headwhacker said:


> I never thought I would get an AK100 ever. I demoed it many times in the past and always had a reason not to get it. But one look at the mojo, it seems like a no brainer now lol  . (getting it cheaper nowadays helps a lot)




Why not use the DX90 co-ax out or do you not have that unit anymore?. I use my DX90 into the Hugo using the stock Ibasso co-ax cable and it works beautifully.


----------



## monkmobile

Hi

When we connect any dap to mojo, it will bypass the internal dac and amp right? So why do people still buy expensive DAPs like AK just to pair it with MOJO. Would the sq difference be so great as compared to pairing the Mojo with a fiio x3?


----------



## Duncan

highfell said:


> Why not use the DX90 co-ax out or do you not have that unit anymore?. I use my DX90 into the Hugo using the stock Ibasso co-ax cable and it works beautifully.


For me, as I've said a few times (sorry, I know you aimed this at another member but thought I'd chime in) it is form factor (super small stack with, in the case of the AK120 very minimal, and the AK100 - no overhang, and with small [sysconcept] connections) make this very pocket friendly...

All about the freedom of the pocket, X5 and Hugo (my previous two box setup) looks gargantuan and is very pocket unfriendly.

Horses for courses, if that doesn't matter to you, there is definitely no need for a side grade, however for point of reference, I sold my ZX2 to get the AK120 due to Sony's idiotic (IMO) digital connection option.


----------



## prismstorm

monkmobile said:


> Hi
> 
> When we connect any dap to mojo, it will bypass the internal dac and amp right? So why do people still buy expensive DAPs like AK just to pair it with MOJO. Would the sq difference be so great as compared to pairing the Mojo with a fiio x3?


 
 Exactly speaking my mind. Have always wondered if pairing any DAP with the Mojo means using the Mojo's Dac and Amp (the DAP resorted to being just a music library / storage device), why would there be any difference in SQ.
  
 Any DAP (X5 or AK380) > Mojo = should sound like Mojo (provided the music files are identical on both DAPs)


----------



## obsidyen

monkmobile said:


> Hi
> 
> When we connect any dap to mojo, it will bypass the internal dac and amp right? So why do people still buy expensive DAPs like AK just to pair it with MOJO. Would the sq difference be so great as compared to pairing the Mojo with a fiio x3?


 
 Some people enjoy wasting money, that's why. Mojo+ Any compatible device will sound the same whether it be a $100 or $4000 player. I personally use iPhone 6s and a laptop with Mojo and both sound the same, amazing.


----------



## highfell

duncan said:


> For me, as I've said a few times (sorry, I know you aimed this at another member but thought I'd chime in) it is form factor (super small stack with, in the case of the AK120 very minimal, and the AK100 - no overhang, and with small [sysconcept] connections) make this very pocket friendly...
> 
> All about the freedom of the pocket, X5 and Hugo (my previous two box setup) looks gargantuan and is very pocket unfriendly.
> 
> Horses for courses, if that doesn't matter to you, there is definitely no need for a side grade, however for point of reference, I sold my ZX2 to get the AK120 due to Sony's idiotic (IMO) digital connection option.




Actually DX90 and the Hugo isn't great form factor as the Hugo is bigger than the DX90 but musically it sounds sweet 

I would have though the DX90 and the mojo paired better as regards form factor but maybe the Dx90 is actually a little bigger than the mojo?


----------



## FidelityCastro

obsidyen said:


> Some people enjoy wasting money, that's why. Mojo+ Any compatible device will sound the same whether it be a $100 or $4000 player. I personally use iPhone 6s and a laptop with Mojo and both sound the same, amazing.




True - we do like a new toy 

I find the impact from changing the cable that connects any DAP to the Chord DAC+amp (Hugo in my case) makes more difference that changing DAPs. 
For example, I hear a difference between listening to my Hugo with my iP6 or my AK120, but I think lot of that is because the iP uses a digital connection and associated cables (and even the silver Lavricables interconnect sounds better than my ALO USB or Moon Audio Silver Dragon + Apple CCK method, FWIW), while the AK is 3.5mm-3.5mm mini interconnect (ALO again). Different sounds. This is also quite pronounced with the ALO CDM, another DAC/amp.

And then of course changing headphones / IEMs (and their cables) will make an even bigger difference.....

Which suggests that having an 'expensive'' (it's all relative) DAP on a dedicated DAP/amp is a mixture of new toy syndrome/ having a user-friendly UI/ and, most importantly, having the option of unstrapping the DAP and taking it out solo for when space is at a real premium (less of an issue with Mojo than with Hugo, I guess!)


----------



## jamestux

obsidyen said:


> Some people enjoy wasting money, that's why. Mojo+ Any compatible device will sound the same whether it be a $100 or $4000 player. I personally use iPhone 6s and a laptop with Mojo and both sound the same, amazing.



So are you saying that all players read and pass the data in the same way? The mojo isn't reading the data itself, the DAP is still interpreting the files to make the digital audio stream.

If you take it back to separates any CD player with a digital output should give the same output as it's just outputting the same stream as it is reading - but some are better transports than others despite this. With the DAP it needs to read the files and convert them to audio even if the final 2 steps (Conversion to analogue and amplification) are being done by the mojo.

If the mojo was able to read the source files I would agree with you 100% but the proof that this isn't happening is that you control the music from the player and that you can only play files that your player supports.


----------



## TokenGesture

ok-guy said:


> I've always been super weary of people wearing Stax headphones for the very same reasons... :wink_face:




Cyber men are the logical evolutionary end point for us head fiers


----------



## headwhacker

highfell said:


> Why not use the DX90 co-ax out or do you not have that unit anymore?. I use my DX90 into the Hugo using the stock Ibasso co-ax cable and it works beautifully.


 
 I don't have the DX90 anymore. I remember when I use the coax out of DX50 with UHA-6SMKII that it was prone to interference. With optical input I never had any noise.


----------



## maxedfx

Hey guys! Finally received my mojo today, is on charge right now! Did everybody follow the full 10hr charging routine for the first time. 

Can't wait to start listening!

Thanks to philw and lukeap69 for the help and support!!


----------



## Heartsmart

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] Do you think that Mojo and IFI iCan Micro is an improvement over Mojo on its own?[/color]
```


----------



## headwhacker

monkmobile said:


> Hi
> 
> When we connect any dap to mojo, it will bypass the internal dac and amp right? So why do people still buy expensive DAPs like AK just to pair it with MOJO. Would the sq difference be so great as compared to pairing the Mojo with a fiio x3?


 
  
 What makes you think people are buying expensive DAPs just for mojo? Most of the people here already have the expensive DAPs before mojo came along. Also like Duncan mentioned, to cure OCD, the old AK120 and AK100 are a good fit for stacking which can be had for cheap nowadays.
  
 The DAP still runs a sort of music player app. User experience alone will be a big consideration when you choosing a DAP. There is the interface as well. IME, I will use optical, then USB if I can and will use Coax as the last option.


----------



## lukeap69

maxedfx said:


> Hey guys! Finally received my mojo today, is on charge right now! Did everybody follow the full 10hr charging routine for the first time.
> 
> Can't wait to start listening!
> 
> Thanks to philw and lukeap69 for the help and support!!




Nice! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Heartsmart

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] Thinking of buying Mojo . I am also interested in ibasso DX80 . But maybe it's better to get a dap with optical out ? Which daps have optical output ?[/color]
```


----------



## headwhacker

heartsmart said:


> ```
> [color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] Thinking of buying Mojo . I am also interested in ibasso DX80 . But maybe it's better to get a dap with optical out ? Which daps have optical output ?[/color]
> ```


 
  
 There is not much option out there except for the AK Daps. AK100 is about the best size of a DAP you can get to stack with Mojo.


----------



## Heartsmart

headwhacker said:


> There is not much option out there except for the AK Daps. AK100 is about the best size of a DAP you can get to stack with Mojo.


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 What about Questyle. As I remember it has optical out?


----------



## Duncan

As I have said previously in this thread, if a players EQ can be heard through its digital out (QP1R and AK120 confirmed from personal experience) then even with EQ switched off, you still get some of the source players DNA running through your DAC, so - yes, it does make a difference as to the source.


----------



## obsidyen

jamestux said:


> So are you saying that all players read and pass the data in the same way? The mojo isn't reading the data itself, the DAP is still interpreting the files to make the digital audio stream.
> 
> If you take it back to separates any CD player with a digital output should give the same output as it's just outputting the same stream as it is reading - but some are better transports than others despite this. With the DAP it needs to read the files and convert them to audio even if the final 2 steps (Conversion to analogue and amplification) are being done by the mojo.
> 
> If the mojo was able to read the source files I would agree with you 100% but the proof that this isn't happening is that you control the music from the player and that you can only play files that your player supports.


 
 It's digital, 1s and 0s... If the device supports that file type (e.g. DSD), there's no reason why it would sound worse compared to a $4000 AK player. I tested Mojo with Macbook Pro, Samsung laptop, iPhone 6s. They all sound the same.
  
 Now supporting files is not a reason to pay thousands of dollars. A basic DAP supports most files these days. I myself am quite content with Tidal as I believe CD quality is more than enough for human ears. iPhone 6s does that. If I wanted to play DSD, I'd just get a basic $200 DAP that plays DSD, would never pay for expensive DAPs that will sound the same with Mojo.
  
 What has AK ever done? Use off-shelf chips with a shiny casing and charging people thousands who in their minds think that is the best sound... No, even iPhone 6s sounds basically the same with easy to drive headphones. AK products are overpriced toys. Chord is a true audio company.


----------



## alchemical

heartsmart said:


> ```
> [color=rgb(33,33,33)]
> Thinking of buying Mojo . I am also interested in ibasso DX80 . But maybe it's better to get a dap with optical out ? Which daps have optical output ?
> [/color]
> ```



According to the DX80 specs on iBasso's Facebook post it has both optical and coax out.


----------



## Heartsmart

duncan said:


> As I have said previously in this thread, if a players EQ can be heard through its digital out (QP1R and AK120 confirmed from personal experience) then even with EQ switched off, you still get some of the source players DNA running through your DAC, so - yes, it does make a difference as to the source.


 
  

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] On my DX90 EQ settings comes through. Wondering if it's the same with the upcoming DX80 ?[/color]
```


----------



## NZtechfreak

duncan said:


> As I have said previously in this thread, if a players EQ can be heard through its digital out (QP1R and AK120 confirmed from personal experience) then even with EQ switched off, you still get some of the source players DNA running through your DAC, so - yes, it does make a difference as to the source.




I'm not sure this is entirely correct, or perhaps better to say not sure this is always correct. UAPP, which is designed from the ground up to have the most pure USB audio output possible, has an EQ option. I recall it's programmer explaining how this worked at some point, but when the EQ was not in use it did not decrease fidelity in any way.


----------



## musicday

So you are saying that AK380 or any other AK music player sounds the same like ipoc6s when connected to Mojo?
I don't believe that.One is just a phone that can play music,the other is a dedicated music player with very low distortions output.
I believe that great on his own,but feed it better signal and will sound better.


----------



## Heartsmart

alchemical said:


> According to the DX80 specs on iBasso's Facebook post it has both optical and coax out.


 
  
  

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] Thanks ! It´s hard to remember everything I read. Mixing things up :)[/color]
```


----------



## headwhacker

musicday said:


> So you are saying that AK380 or any other AK music player sounds the same like ipoc6s when connected to Mojo?
> I don't believe that.One is just a phone that can play music,the other is a dedicated music player with very low distortions output.
> I believe that great on his own,but feed it better signal and will sound better.


 
 Dude he is taking about the digital signal. From the player to Mojo. A data translated by the music player app as 1 should be received by mojo and interpreted as 1 as well. Distortion in this case is the last thing you have to worry. The difference is more of how the software interprets the digital signal before feeding the DAC.


----------



## jamestux

obsidyen said:


> It's digital, 1s and 0s... If the device supports that file type (e.g. DSD), there's no reason why it would sound worse compared to a $4000 AK player. I tested Mojo with Macbook Pro, Samsung laptop, iPhone 6s. They all sound the same.
> 
> Now supporting files is not a reason to pay thousands of dollars. A basic DAP supports most files these days. I myself am quite content with Tidal as I believe CD quality is more than enough for human ears. iPhone 6s does that. If I wanted to play DSD, I'd just get a basic $200 DAP that plays DSD, would never pay for expensive DAPs that will sound the same with Mojo.
> 
> What has AK ever done? Use off-shelf chips with a shiny casing and charging people thousands who in their minds think that is the best sound... No, even iPhone 6s sounds basically the same with easy to drive headphones. AK products are overpriced toys. Chord is a true audio company.


 
 All digital are not equal - the player is still reading, interpreting and processing the data before it feeds its internal or an external dac.  If not why would you need the player at all?  
  
 My experience is different to yours - even through my Mojo with the same headphones my computer, streamer and phone sounded different.  I am assuming that the phone was noticebaly the worst because of the interference that radio kit seemed to be introducing.  
  
 But even with that the computer and streamer sounded different.  This might be explained by optical vs usb.
  
 My interest in an "expensive" DAP is to use it without the Mojo at times where I want it to drive relatively easy headphones on my 2 hour each way commute and to be easy to use - but I want my whole music collection with me - I also want to plug it into the Mojo at work or when I'm at home and get an even better sound (when the room is quiet and there's no train noise).
  
 I have a FiiO x1 which doesn't meet the second requirement and is very frustrating to use with a large catalogue because of a really poor interface (and its inability to catalogue more than 5800 songs until the latest update).
  
 It's great that you have choices but equally different people place value in different areas to you (using Duncan's aesthetic choices as an example  )
  
 Asking why other people use AK players might be a better way to understand than attacking them for having them!


----------



## headwhacker

nztechfreak said:


> I'm not sure this is entirely correct, or perhaps better to say not sure this is always correct. UAPP, which is designed from the ground up to have the most pure USB audio output possible, has an EQ option. I recall it's programmer explaining how this worked at some point, but when the EQ was not in use it did not decrease fidelity in any way.


 
  
 Still not all music player app are written alike. Not to mentioned the underlying platform. Android has an audio subsystem. How it interacts or affect the digital signal may or may not have any audible impact. But, if there are any difference it not be as huge as the difference between 2 DACs or 2 amps.
  
  
 However, there are instances when software is actually making the biggest influence in sound. Take the iBasso DX100, roxbox runs on it as an app but it distinctly sounded different than the iBasso stock player.
  
 In DX90, unnecessary background processes are competing with the actual music player for CPU cycles which can influence SQ in different ways (e.g. stutter, gaps) getting rid of these unnecessary process like what Lurker did actually helped. Rockbox runs on DX90 like the native music player and the difference is very minimal if not indistinguisable.


----------



## alchemical

heartsmart said:


> ```
> [color=rgb(33,33,33)]
> Thanks ! It´s hard to remember everything I read. Mixing things up :)
> [/color]
> ```



Easily done with so much info on new toys flying around! No worries, happy to help.


----------



## Mojo ideas

maxedfx said:


> Hey guys! Finally received my mojo today, is on charge right now! Did everybody follow the full 10hr charging routine for the first time.
> 
> Can't wait to start listening!
> 
> Thanks to philw and lukeap69 for the help and support!!


 It should be okay after four hours the ten hour first charge rule is for units that may have been stored in warehouses for a long time. I some how think that will not happen for a very long time as the demand for mojo is so high they don't stay stored for more than a few hours. John F.


----------



## gnomen

Chord Hugo/Mojo battery life and replacement
  
 Hi all, I am asking this question on all 3 Chord threads because all 3 devices have batteries in them.  Does anyone know what the battery life and replacement costs are for the batteries in the Hugo, the TT and the Mojo?  
  
 Elsewhere -- in phones, cameras, laptops, etc., these sorts of batteries are rated at a service life of about 5 years, regardless of usage.  Five years may seem like a long time when you first make your purchase, but for quality hi-fi equipment it is probably only a half or a third of what you might want to get out of it.  What happens when the service life is completed?
  
 Thanks for any replies and apologies if this question was already answered thousands of posts earlier!


----------



## AndrewH13

highfell said:


> Actually DX90 and the Hugo isn't great form factor as the Hugo is bigger than the DX90 but musically it sounds sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great match, see my photo earlier in this thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2400#post_12025372
  
 Regarding optical and co-axial, in my systems I've always found optical to be softer sounding. Even when connecting my Sonos system to the Hugo TT recently.
 May just be a prejudice, but I will always seek out DAPs with Co-ax output


----------



## audionewbi

I have been thinking of Hidiz for a pure coaxial source. It has about the same footprint as mojo. I find optical too impractical for portable.


----------



## griff609

prismstorm said:


> What Toslink to Miniplug cable is that and what are the dimensions / thickness?




Moon-Audio silver dragon toslink for the Chord Hugo.


----------



## sonickarma

audionewbi said:


> I have been thinking of Hidiz for a pure coaxial source. It has about the same footprint as mojo. I find optical too impractical for portable.


 

 Yep could work if you don't mind the Hidiz UI, i sold mind but it was felt bigger than the AK100 in terms of size (from memory)


----------



## OK-Guy

gnomen said:


> Chord Hugo/Mojo battery life and replacement
> 
> Hi all, I am asking this question on all 3 Chord threads because all 3 devices have batteries in them.  Does anyone know what the battery life and replacement costs are for the batteries in the Hugo, the TT and the Mojo?
> 
> ...


 
  
 batteries have a life expectancy of three-years (I'm being conservative) and can be replaced by your Dealer or by Chord.
  
 I can't quote you any cost as there's never been a replacement, the odd battery that has been replaced has been done under warranty (Mojo 1year - Hugo & TT 3year)... ask me again in a year or so and I'll be able to give you a quote, hth...


----------



## audionewbi

sonickarma said:


> Yep could work if you don't mind the Hidiz UI, i sold mind but it was felt bigger than the AK100 in terms of size (from memory)


 
 Honestly I have not come across any good UI in any high end DAP that is anywhere close to apple UI. Calyx M is great but super laggy. This is why I now seek stable but fast and simple to use UI.
  
 I wish xduoo X3 had coaxial out, that thing can take two 128 GB microSD but has no coaxial out.


----------



## Duncan

You know you've got something right / good, when you have permanent spine tingles and shallowness of breath when listening to some of your favourite tracks...

Happy days, especially with - what should be remembered, a portable setup!


----------



## OK-Guy

tokengesture said:


> Cyber men are the logical evolutionary end point for us head fiers


 
  
 I don't wanna be a cyberman it's why I use IEM's... I want to come back as one of those statue-thingies that sneaks up on you, makes sense imho as I'll be plotted up in the cemetery... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*in other news... *Rob prefers Red-Book (I like repeating that).


----------



## audionewbi

I am not long in the field of focusing on the numbers. When I purchase an album first I must like the darn music and second I try to get it in its original mastering if I can find it. This is why I like to have a device that covers everything as sometimes the song I like happened to he mastered "hi-res".
  
 I will never claim I can tell apart PCM from PCM, with my lotoo paw gold I do sense DSD is done better but hey I never passed the blind test in a mark that I can say conclusively I hear the DSD between PCM.
  
 To me Mojo is a lot more punchy and dynamic than HUGO and that is a big deal as when I first listened to HUGO feeding it redbook quality the sound was so much better that what I have ever heard before. What is Mojo able to do in its size and price is unheard of before.


----------



## all999




----------



## Duncan

all999 said:


>


I do wish I had a remote for my AK, but don't know which one to get... Will have to do some searching on different threads


----------



## audionewbi

duncan said:


> I do wish I had a remote for my AK, but don't know which one to get... Will have to do some searching on different threads


 
 the AK remote is essentially this, rebranded. 
  
 http://gstylemag.com/2013/07/26/scosche-controlfreq-ii-bluetooth-remote-control-for-ipad-iphone-ipod-and-andriod-devices-review/


----------



## Takeanidea

duncan said:


> You know you've got something right / good, when you have permanent spine tingles and shallowness of breath when listening to some of your favourite tracks...
> 
> Happy days, especially with - what should be remembered, a portable setup!





I would never have believed this level of reproduction was possible in such a tiny unit. You are right Duncan, portable has finally hit hi fidelity. I felt very adrift after losing my review copy, decided to swallow my pride and not wait for a bargain price. I thought with something this good it would be at least a month before one appeared on the for sale forum. A month is too long a wait


----------



## subguy812

God forbid you ever sleep...when you wake this thread is like 5-6 pages past where you dozed off.


----------



## Mojo ideas

ok-guy said:


> batteries have a life expectancy of three-years (I'm being conservative) and can be replaced by your Dealer or by Chord.
> 
> I can't quote you any cost as there's never been a replacement, the odd battery that has been replaced has been done under warranty (Mojo 1year - Hugo & TT 3year)... ask me again in a year or so and I'll be able to give you a quote, hth...


No the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units expect a life of greater than ten years. Mojo has a plug on it so it's just an easy replacement for a shop technician Hugo batteries will need soldering in place though but this is also a low skilled job which would be require rarely if ever. 
John Franks.


----------



## OK-Guy

I stand corrected... be assured that I'll be having words with my info-guy...


----------



## elnero

mojo ideas said:


> No the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units expect a life of greater than ten years. Mojo has a plug on it so it's just an easy replacement for a shop technician Hugo batteries will need soldering in place though but this is also a low skilled job which would be require rarely if ever.
> John Franks.


 
  
 Is there any harm in most of the time leaving the Mojo hooked up to computer and plugged in to the wall to keep a full charge?


----------



## Takeanidea

subguy812 said:


> God forbid you ever sleep...when you wake this thread is like 5-6 pages past where you dozed off.



the question is will you sleep the night before your Mojo is due to arrive?


----------



## sonickarma

Yawn Yawn, twiddling thumbs - what to do - Hmmm I have an idea

  
 You know what comes next .............


----------



## sonickarma




----------



## sonickarma

But does she still live ....


----------



## sonickarma

sonickarma said:


> But does she still live ....


 
  





 - AK240SS>MOJO>K10U


----------



## OK-Guy

sonickarma said:


> Yawn Yawn, twiddling thumbs - what to do - Hmmm I have an idea
> 
> 
> You know what comes next .............


 
  
 voided warranty ?


----------



## sonickarma

ok-guy said:


> voided warranty ?


 
 Yes ! Took one for the team - so I could share the internals with my headfi associates


----------



## audionewbi

ok-guy said:


> voided warranty ?



Doesn't specify on mojo


----------



## subguy812

As much as I like Headfi not sure I could've done that even if I had my Mojo yet.


----------



## Mojo ideas

elnero said:


> Is there any harm in most of the time leaving the Mojo hooked up to computer and plugged in to the wall to keep a full charge?



No it's fine to leave it plugged in all the time but if your charging from an unplugged lap top you may drain the lap tops batteries. But if your using just the data USB connection ithe mojo takes no power from the connected device. John F.


----------



## subguy812

takeanidea said:


> the question is will you sleep the night before your Mojo is due to arrive?


 I probably wont sleep..no.


----------



## goodvibes

I wouldn't expect to discover much here other than a well laid out quality device. The dac is programmed into the SOC so about all we get is to see is which chips are used though mostly not discernable here. The chips are more about how used than what used anyway. I can't tell from the pic but the output may be discrete with 6 pin dual transistor packs. That said, the sound and usage capabilities is all that matters.


----------



## Mojo ideas

ok-guy said:


> voided warranty ?



We've got you number  Monika take a note !


----------



## Mojo ideas

sonickarma said:


> There's much more to see under the board also JF


----------



## sonickarma

mojo ideas said:


> There's much more to see under the board also JF


 

 Please show us - Mr Franks


----------



## generaljat

Hi,
 Im in a bit of a dilemma and am hoping to find a solution here. Basically I am in confused whether I should get a mojo and pair it with my Samsung Note Edge as a DAC/AMP or get a QP1R as a standalone dap.


----------



## sonickarma

Results from my AK transport optical comparisons
  
All default EQs and  Optical input using the sys concept cable
  
All sound very good but these are differences
  
RWAK100 - thickish signature and heavier bass
 RWAK120 - Similar to the RWAK100 but not as thick
 AK240SS - tighter and better resolving all round, excellent micro detail
 AK380 (Un Amped) - same as AK240SS but seems to be a little less bright - this is best for me so far (shame the stack fit is the worst)
  
For my ears and IMO -I rank the AK transport purley on SQ - based on default EQ and optical input as
  
Preferred
AK380 (Un Amped)
 AK240SS
 RWAK100
 RWAK120
Least prefered
  
YMMV
  
Just goes to show the ones and zeros are sent in different orders effecting the signatures
  
 Update - they were all on different firmwares - when they were on the same versions differences were negligble


----------



## NZtechfreak

headwhacker said:


> Still not all music player app are written alike. Not to mentioned the underlying platform. Android has an audio subsystem. How it interacts or affect the digital signal may or may not have any audible impact. But, if there are any difference it not be as huge as the difference between 2 DACs or 2 amps.




UAPP bypasses Androids audio framework, that's why connected DACs show the correct sample rates for file playback, rather than 48k like other players will in Android devices without specific USB audio support (such as some of the Sony's have had).


----------



## Mojo ideas

sonickarma said:


> Please show us - Mr Franks


 You do it you've had it apart now unscrew the board and release it from its lid .... Go on ..Do it .... You know you want to...


----------



## sonickarma

mojo ideas said:


> You do it you've had it apart now unscrew the board and release it from its lid .... Go on ..Do it .... You know you want to...


 

 Chord Sponsor Trolling ? That's a new one on me


----------



## OK-Guy

mojo ideas said:


> We've got you number  Monika take a note !


 
  
 that made me chuckle and ache a bit more... cheers for that
  
  


generaljat said:


> Hi,
> Im in a bit of a dilemma and am hoping to find a solution here. Basically I am in confused whether I should get a mojo and pair it with my Samsung Note Edge as a DAC/AMP or get a QP1R as a standalone dap.


 
  
 this will probably be seen as a tad biased but I'd heartily recommend the Mojo, hth...


----------



## Bengkia369

mojo ideas said:


> You do it you've had it apart now unscrew the board and release it from its lid .... Go on ..Do it .... You know you want to...




Lol... Just do it!


----------



## OK-Guy

sonickarma said:


> Chord Sponsor Trolling ? That's a new one on me


 
  
 JF doesn't want to void his Mojo's warranty...


----------



## Mython

ok-guy said:


> sonickarma said:
> 
> 
> > Chord Sponsor Trolling ? That's a new one on me
> ...


 
  
  
 Either that or JF doesn't want to get in trouble with the boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Oh, wait a minute....


----------



## elnero

mojo ideas said:


> No it's fine to leave it plugged in all the time but if your charging from an unplugged lap top you may drain the lap tops batteries. But if your using just the data USB connection ithe mojo takes no power from the connected device. John F.


 
  
 Thanks for the info. In my case a good portion of the time I would be stationary at my desk so I'd keep the Mojo connected to my laptop via the data and the charging USB connected to the wall. Moving around the house and for portable I'd probably end up using my Note 4.


----------



## sonickarma

Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> You do it you've had it apart now unscrew the board and release it from its lid .... Go on ..Do it .... You know you want to...


----------



## Mython

sonickarma said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> mojo ideas said:
> ...


----------



## Mojo ideas

sonickarma said:


> Quote:


Now no one else do that !!! Now very carefully put it back together making sure the T pieces don't fall out. And if your brave enough to show me the serial number it will keep its warrantee.


----------



## OK-Guy

mojo ideas said:


> Now no one else do that !!! Now very carefully put it back together making sure the T pieces don't fall out. And if your brave enough to show me the serial number it will keep its warrantee.


 
  
 awww...


----------



## sonickarma

mojo ideas said:


> Now no one else do that !!! Now very carefully put it back together making sure the T pieces don't fall out. And if your brave enough to show me the serial number it will keep its warrantee.


 

 She lives - all magic glue back in place
  

  
 Serial Number : 01001110010011110101011101000001010110010100101001000110


----------



## Ike1985

Here you ar





sonickarma said:


> Results from my AK transport optical comparisons
> 
> All default EQs and  Optical input using the sys concept cable
> 
> ...




Here you are-unscientifically(no offense meant just stating the fact)-saying there is a difference, even going so far as to rate which sources sounded best. 

EXPERTS: Do sources matter? I've heard arguments from both sides and personally side with the more scientific arguments which have come from the "sources don't matter crowd". There *IS* an answer to this due to the functioning of the technology, so which is it? 

I WANT it to not matter so I don't feel the need to buy anything else, however I want the truth more.

If anyone answers me, please refrain from "x had more bass extension" or "y sounds better", those are not scientific statements. I'm looking for answers based on the actual operation of the hardware inside the units, not what you hear.

Thanks


----------



## sonickarma

ike1985 said:


> Here you ar
> Here you are-unscientifically(no offense meant just stating the fact)-saying there is a difference, even going so far as to rate which sources sounded best.
> 
> EXPERTS: Do sources matter? I've heard arguments from both sides and personally side with the more scientific arguments which have come from the "sources don't matter crows". There *IS* an answer to this due to the functioning of the technology, so which is it?
> ...


 
  
 Just saying what I hear and stating my opinion.
  
 Plug in an optical source and change the EQ you will hear the sound change for yourself
  
 I am recommending people to buy the mojo  - which source they want to use is up to them.


----------



## goodvibes

sonickarma said:


> Results from my AK transport optical comparisons
> 
> All default EQs and  Optical input using the sys concept cable
> 
> ...


 
 You need to play with the older AK FWs some are better than the latest.


----------



## sonickarma

goodvibes said:


> You need to play with the older AK FWs some are better than the latest.


 

 Thanks - any recommendation PM me - cheers


----------



## jamestux

ike1985 said:


> Here you ar
> Here you are-unscientifically(no offense meant just stating the fact)-saying there is a difference, even going so far as to rate which sources sounded best.
> 
> EXPERTS: Do sources matter? I've heard arguments from both sides and personally side with the more scientific arguments which have come from the "sources don't matter crowd". There *IS* an answer to this due to the functioning of the technology, so which is it?
> ...


 
 It's not an argument.

 Something needs to change the data stored on the device into audio data.  Even on a CD transport where the output to a DAC should be the same from every player there are differences - with a DAP we are looking at more variables (initial file format, codec, player software, storage medium, etc).
  
 Then subjectively people are saying that the transfer method has an effect too (coax vs toslink vs usb) and that the connectors make a difference too.
  
 Look at your computer and look at what codecs you are using - if it is using v1.00 of every codec then I'll concede the argument   (Note I am not talking about DAC or soundcard drivers or firmware, but the codec, the software that converts the file to audio).
  
 If "digital is digital" then none of the above would have any difference.

 My guess would be that the guys saying different are assuming that somehow the DAC is reading the data directly from the storage medium.
  
 The question is really **HOW BIG** a difference do different sources make and where do you draw your own limits


----------



## musicday

I didn't expect somebody will open their Mojo so early.
I won't recommend it either,warranty voided and not much to see inside.
All is in the programming inside the chip.


----------



## mscott58

But it was very cool to see! Thanks Sonickarma!


----------



## FidelityCastro

jamestux said:


> It's not an argument.
> 
> 
> Something needs to change the data stored on the device into audio data.  Even on a CD transport where the output to a DAC should be the same from every player there are differences - with a DAP we are looking at more variables (initial file format, codec, player software, storage medium, etc).
> ...




This is all extremely wise. Well said @jamestux. 

I can only vouch for my ears, but this from jamestux - "Then subjectively people are saying that the transfer method has an effect too (coax vs toslink vs usb) and that the connectors make a difference too" is very much my view. I've tried different connectors and the scientific approach may have something to do with the quality or nature of materials used in the connect (e.g. same as headphone cables made of copper or silver etc, which give a different sound). From an ears point of view, this can definitely have an impact on the sound.

As per a previous post of mine, I heard a definite difference between a connection that employed the Apple CCK and a mini USB - USB (even if the USB cable is from a good audio company, probably because the CCK is the weak link) versus one of the more recent mini cables made an audio company that removes the need for the Apple CCK (I.e. The whole cable from transport to Chord product is, for example, made from silver).


----------



## singleended58

Currawong said: "They are likely overwhelmed. They run out of a small place and deal with a crap-load of orders. I really doubt that they could inform what is likely hundreds of people about delays without causing further delays in shipping.

Anyone got good news in the last minute of 10/27/15 yet? I have checked my email every 30 min or less but nothing from Moon Audio shows up. That makes me worried more. Hopefully I will get a shipping info from the 2nd batch soon (?)


----------



## all999

Just ordered my AK100-mojo link from Sys.Concept. Great customer service


----------



## jmills8

all999 said:


> Just ordered my AK100-mojo link from Sys.Concept. Great customer service


 That fits easily in a pocket?


----------



## all999

jmills8 said:


> That fits easily in a pocket?


 
 Depends on Your pockets size Shouldn't be a problem unless Your pants are really thin.


----------



## Mojo ideas

singleended58 said:


> Currawong said: "They are likely overwhelmed. They run out of a small place and deal with a crap-load of orders. I really doubt that they could inform what is likely hundreds of people about delays without causing further delays in shipping.
> 
> Anyone got good news in the last minute of 10/27/15 yet? I have checked my email every 30 min or less but nothing from Moon Audio shows up. That makes me worried more. Hopefully I will get a shipping info from the 2nd batch soon (?)





Currawong is not quite factually correct in that when we designed Mojo we had designed and built for us a separate ultra advanced manufacturing plant with the full manufacturing processes. These have the most advanced SMT facilities and are the equal too the best on the planet. This facility is fully capable to manufacture very high volumes of Mojos. These are backed up with storage for large quantities of materials. So no we are not swamped but we are going through a ramp up phase which is quite natural for a start of a new products build. John E Franks.


----------



## Sonic77

Moon Audio needs to work on informing it's customers, that would be the polite thing to do.


----------



## singleended58

mojo ideas said:


> Currawong is not quite factually correct in that when we designed Mojo we had designed and built for us a separate ultra advanced manufacturing plant with the full manufacturing processes. These have the most advanced SMT facilities and are the equal too the best on the planet. This facility is fully capable to manufacture very high volumes of Mojos. These are backed up with storage for large quantities of materials. So no we are not swamped but we are going through a ramp up phase which is quite natural for a start of a new products build. John E Franks.




Agreed. If the products like Mojo are good and popular the manufacture's plan should be smoothly handled especially with the dealers worldwide. We are consumers have the right to know in advance of any delays, right?


----------



## piercer

jamestux said:


> It's not an argument.
> 
> Something needs to change the data stored on the device into audio data.  Even on a CD transport where the output to a DAC should be the same from every player there are differences - with a DAP we are looking at more variables (initial file format, codec, player software, storage medium, etc).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I really have to respond to this. It makes me kind of sad. If you understand interconnects and digital data transfer then it is not possible to have different sounds from different sources.
  
 1) File format will have no affect on the data being transmitted - which will ultimately be PCM or DSD (for the moment)
 2) Once the bits of data arrive in the electronic buffer of the Mojo they will be stored as charge in transistors on silicon. All knowledge about how they got there is completely destroyed. The transfer mechanism of the bits has no impact on the nature of the bits once they are in the Mojo - that's what 'digital is digital' means. The bits in the Mojo are then fed to the DAC's. The bits going in the DAC CANNOT be affected by how they got from source to the Mojo.
  
 AARRGGGHHH!!!!! 
  
 Imagine if the same laws applied to transferring picture or word documents! Do you ever worry about whether you send a picture to someone by email that it will be different to if you sent it on a USB stick, or burnt to a CD? Of cource not, because digital is digital!


----------



## Yubacore

sonickarma said:


>


 
  
  
 What surprises me is that there seems to be a lot of empty space inside, or are the pictures deceiving me?
  
 Which again leaves me curious as to why Chord chose the slightly chubby form factor instead of a slimmer, more stack-friendly one? Can you Chord guys shed some light on any of this?
  
  
 Also, when stacking, shouldn't we be doing it "buttons up" to have less interference?


----------



## georgelai57

singleended58 said:


> Agreed. If the products like Mojo are good and popular the manufacture's plan should be smoothly handled especially with the dealers worldwide. We are consumers have the right to know in advance of any delays, right?



Dare we hope then that with the economies of scale that come with the great launch response, prices might fall???


----------



## sonickarma

yubacore said:


> What surprises me is that there seems to be a lot of empty space inside, or are the pictures deceiving me?
> 
> Which again leaves me curious as to why Chord chose the slightly chubby form factor instead of a slimmer, more stack-friendly one? Can you Chord guys shed some light on any of this?


 

 The battery takes up most of the space - the actual circuit board is very slim but well packed with goodies.


----------



## Yubacore

sonickarma said:


> - AK240SS>MOJO>K10U


 
  
 How is the K10U driven by the Mojo vs. straight out of the AK240? Is there any of that synergy people are talking about with the JH in-ears?


----------



## jamestux

piercer said:


> I really have to respond to this. It makes me kind of sad. If you understand interconnects and digital data transfer then it is not possible to have different sounds from different sources.
> 
> 1) File format will have no affect on the data being transmitted - which will ultimately be PCM or DSD (for the moment)
> 2) Once the bits of data arrive in the electronic buffer of the Mojo they will be stored as charge in transistors on silicon. All knowledge about how they got there is completely destroyed. The transfer mechanism of the bits has no impact on the nature of the bits once they are in the Mojo - that's what 'digital is digital' means. The bits in the Mojo are then fed to the DAC's. The bits going in the DAC CANNOT be affected by how they got from source to the Mojo.
> ...


 
 Agree with both of your points...  You are only looking at part of the answer though!!
  
 (AARRGGGHHH!!!!!! back  )

 What creates the PCM or DSD stream?  They are created by the player form the file right?  PCM or DSD is the OUTPUT, the files themselves are not PCM or DSD, the player is still reading and converting a file.
  
 As for images you are correct - I don't worry about whether I email it or put it on a USB stick.
  
*Howerer I DO* worry about what word processor (and version) someone is using and what picture viewer they will be viewing the image in.  Having been a professional product photographer in a previous life this was really key to my business, for anything that was going to be plublic I had to dumb down the output to the lowest common denominator and then hope that the client's computers were close enough that things looked acceptable - and even what operating system and screen they are using.  
  
 I also don't expect my word documents to look the same in open office or the native mac word processor (as much as I would love it if they did look the same every time!)

 Here's an article to show it visually http://petapixel.com/2012/06/25/is-your-browser-color-managed/


----------



## chronograf86

Is it worth buying some new player for this device. I'm still using my Hifiman 801.


----------



## singleended58

The second batch has been delayed AGAIN:

1st batch arrived 10/22. 2nd shipment arrives 11/2, 3rd shipment 2 weeks later and almost sold out.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mojo ideas said:


> Currawong is not quite factually correct in that when we designed Mojo we had designed and built for us a separate ultra advanced manufacturing plant with the full manufacturing processes. These have the most advanced SMT facilities and are the equal too the best on the planet. This facility is fully capable to manufacture very high volumes of Mojos. These are backed up with storage for large quantities of materials. So no we are not swamped but we are going through a ramp up phase which is quite natural for a start of a new products build. John E Franks.



hi JF, currawong was talking about your distributor, 'Moon Audio' for their lack of communication.


----------



## sonickarma

piercer said:


> I really have to respond to this. It makes me kind of sad. If you understand interconnects and digital data transfer then it is not possible to have different sounds from different sources.
> 
> 1) File format will have no affect on the data being transmitted - which will ultimately be PCM or DSD (for the moment)
> 2) Once the bits of data arrive in the electronic buffer of the Mojo they will be stored as charge in transistors on silicon. All knowledge about how they got there is completely destroyed. The transfer mechanism of the bits has no impact on the nature of the bits once they are in the Mojo - that's what 'digital is digital' means. The bits in the Mojo are then fed to the DAC's. The bits going in the DAC CANNOT be affected by how they got from source to the Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 My very basic understanding - is the optical cable uses SPDIF Protocol
  
 http://www.ni.com/example/3255/en/#toc3
  
 So if the transport changes its output stream based on the transports implementation (either transport hardware or software)
  
 The transports output streams would vary - so the Mojo would adhere to the protocol and process the data and output different sound signatures
  
 If all the transports just read the raw data and passed it over to the Mojo directly in exactly the same sequence for the data streams - then they would all sound the same irrespective of different transport.
  
 This is just my laymans interpretation - I could be completely wrong - so feel free to correct/educate me
  
 What I do know as a fact is Transport Player EQ changes the sound signature coming out of the MoJo - not a little bit but so much that anyone can hear the difference.
  
 Transport Volume settings have no effect

 Either way - The Mojo is well worth the money and does sound very good with every transport I have tried so far


----------



## Yubacore

jamestux said:


> Agree with both of your points...  You arre only looking at part of the answer though!!
> 
> (AARRGGGHHH!!!!!! back  )
> 
> ...


 
  
 As far as my grasp of these things reaches, any possible deterioration should only start once we leave the digital realm, in the DAC.
  
 Should it matter much which device is converting the zeroes and ones of a FLAC file into the zeroes and ones in a PCM stream? Is there any room for interpretation in this conversion between lossless formats? I mean, wouldn't it be like converting between different lossless video or image formats, which can be done without any loss as many times as you like? Even with PDF which is a mess of a format as terrible as any, and the old PCX lossless from the beginning of time. Try it, convert between these a million times if you like, and you will have files that are identical to the point where they give the same checksum. That's what lossless means. It would be interesting to have a device for just saving the PCM or DSD stream from a transport directly to a file, instead of processing it in a DAC, and then compare those files.


----------



## Yubacore

sonickarma said:


> What I do know as a fact is Transport Player EQ changes the sound signature coming out of the MoJo - not a little bit but so much that anyone can hear the difference.


 
  
  
 Yeah, maybe I should have stipulated in my post above, that I think it should be the same as long as the transport can resist tampering with the material before sending it. If the transport doesn't have a "bypass" mode that really works, it's worthless IMO.


----------



## jamestux

sonickarma said:


> My very basic understanding - is the optical cable uses SPDIF Protocol
> 
> http://www.ni.com/example/3255/en/#toc3
> 
> ...


 
 Something still has to convert the data into the audio for the SPDIF output too...
  
 And my phone volume *DOES *change the volume coming out of the Mojo (I've found it works best when I set it to max on my phone and then play with the volume in the Mojo though).
  
 So I'm still sticking to the statement that the Mojo does not see the RAW data, but a reconstruction created by the DAP.

 As both you and Duncan have pointed out EQ settins make a difference with your players - so they have to be having an effect


----------



## Torq

singleended58 said:


> The second batch has been delayed AGAIN:
> 
> 1st batch arrived 10/22. 2nd shipment arrives 11/2, 3rd shipment 2 weeks later and almost sold out.


 
  
 I just saw that too and it is extremely disappointing.
  
 I can't wait to hear what happened, overnight, to delay the 2nd shipment by a week ... 
  
 I get that pre-orders can have delays, but that's why you say "estimated to arrive" not "arrives".  The latter makes me assume they've got shipping information and quantity in hand.  At this point I have no faith in the revised date, nor do I know if I am actually in the 2nd batch ... especially if they are saying that the 3rd shipment is almost sold out already.  Is that because the 2nd shipment isn't as big as was expected or just due to more orders?
  
_You don't wind up a week late in the space of a day._
  
 Frankly it feels like the dates are quoted just to keep people interested; I imagine most people would wait to order if they knew, up front, it was going to be several weeks.
  
 And I find the lack of communication, particularly when you're charing people's cards weeks before you ship a product (and not, apparently, even knowing WHEN you'll be shipping), pretty unprofessional.  That's either some really janky eCommerce solution they've got or they don't know how to use it.
  
 This is a shame as it was my first order with Moon Audio, my first order of a Chord product, a very rare instance of "buying without hearing first", and the first pre-order I'd made for anything in a very long time since those always tend to be a lot of hope and disappointment.  And now it is, essentially, a worst-case first-order scenario - I won't be placing the other pre-orders that would otherwise have happened come Monday ... I'll wait for actual stock and order elsewhere.
  
 If they can't guarantee the 11/2 date and that I'm in the second batch then I'll be cancelling this order too ... I don't like people sitting on my money and not delivering anything for it.


----------



## Yubacore

sonickarma said:


> The battery takes up most of the space - the actual circuit board is very slim but well packed with goodies.


 
  
 So is that the battery we see attached to the inside of the "lid" (the top part with the buttons)?


----------



## jamestux

yubacore said:


> As far as my grasp of these things reaches, any possible deterioration should only start once we leave the digital realm, in the DAC.
> 
> Should it matter much which device is converting the zeroes and ones of a FLAC file into the zeroes and ones in a PCM stream? Is there any room for interpretation in this conversion between lossless formats? I mean, wouldn't it be like converting between different lossless video or image formats, which can be done without any loss as many times as you like? Even with PDF which is a mess of a format as terrible as any, and the old PCX lossless from the beginning of time. Try it, convert between these a million times if you like, and you will have files that are identical to the point where they give the same checksum. That's what lossless means. It would be interesting to have a device for just saving the PCM or DSD stream from a transport directly to a file, instead of processing it in a DAC, and then compare those files.


 
 Correct - the conversion SHOULD be lossless, but even CD players themselves are corrected and estimating data when they read   Copying the file once it's created SHOULD NOT affect it's quality (and computers are very good at checking this  )

 However as I said in the post that Piercer responded to the device, OS< software and codec used will all change how that PCM stream is created that gets fed to the MOJO.

 Maybe all devices are close enough to be indistinguishable in which case just pick your player based on aesthetics, UI, storage and format support.
  
 What I am saying is effectively copy the image you see on screen each time instead of the file.  That's the ouptut


----------



## wirefriend

yubacore said:


> (...) It would be interesting to have a device for just saving the PCM or DSD stream from a transport directly to a file, instead of processing it in a DAC, and then compare those files.


 
 As far as I understand UAPP Android app does this kind of thing:
"Plays natively up to 32-bit/384kHz or any other rate/resolution your DAC supports by completely bypassing the Android audio system. Other Android players are limited to 16-bit/48kHz, even on Android ".
Please keep in mind that to doesn't mean it doesn't alter any bit of the source. It needs to read the file, uncompress it (if it is FLAC or ALAC), then stream bits from memory /buffer to the cable and for that it needs to pack it in groups, sequence and send them in certain pace (not all at once etc.) to the DAC. More things happen there for sure. And trust me - it is VERY difficult to write any software without any bugs.


----------



## Sonic77

torq said:


> I just saw that too and it is extremely disappointing.
> 
> I can't wait to hear what happened, overnight, to delay the 2nd shipment by a week ...
> 
> ...


 

 I may cancel, I need to talk to my son see what he thinks, if it was just me, it would be cancelled already, my son was a little excited about this, I hope he is willing to wait and we can order this from someone else. No communication make you look like amateurs and unprofessional, and really rude.


----------



## jamestux

yubacore said:


> Yeah, maybe I should have stipulated in my post above, that I think it should be the same as long as the transport can resist tampering with the material before sending it. If the transport doesn't have a "bypass" mode that really works, it's worthless IMO.


 
 Fair point - but completely untampered with = perfect - and very few systems are completely perfect.
  
 Here's an interesting read...  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed%E2%80%93Solomon_error_correction
 And another http://www.info.biz.hr/Typo3/typo3_01/dummy-3.8.0/fileadmin/Mirko_Brand/ATT00045.pdf


----------



## sonickarma

jamestux said:


> So I'm still sticking to the statement that the Mojo does not see the RAW data, but a reconstruction created by the DAP.
> 
> 
> As both you and Duncan have pointed out EQ settins make a difference with your players - so they have to be having an effect




I agree and never disagreed with that statement


----------



## Staxton

torq said:


> I just saw that too and it is extremely disappointing.
> 
> I can't wait to hear what happened, overnight, to delay the 2nd shipment by a week ...
> 
> ...


 
 I'm in the exact same boat and I feel the same way: First time buyer of a Chord product, first order from Moon Audio, first blind purchase of a product without substantial reviews.
  
 Based on what I've heard, these are the facts, which I would love for Moon Audio or Chord to flesh out. 
  
 1. Moon did not receive the 2nd batch on 10/27. 
 2. Moon will receive 2nd batch on 11/2, *but they don't know how many they are getting*.
  
 So, if this is correct, they *can't* know if a particular order will be in the 2nd batch, since they don't know how many they will get. Presumably, what they do know is how many orders they have received that have not been fulfilled, and presumably
 Chord knows how many they are shipping to Moon in each batch.
  
 It would be nice to know this information.


----------



## jmills8

No need to be bratty little kids. Go do something, run, read, paint. Soon you can eat your cake.


----------



## Yubacore

jamestux said:


> What I am saying is effectively copy the image you see on screen each time instead of the file.  That's the ouptut


 
  
 I get what you're saying but I think this comparison is not fair. When you see an image on the screen, a lot of things come into play that are far less accurate than a few gadgets handling a digital string of information, namely the computer screen (most of which are very inaccurate!), and the observer's eyes. I don't think we have a similar thing happening in the world of audio, before even reaching the DAC! The logical thing would be to compare the screen to the headphone and the eyes, well, to the ears...


----------



## cattlethief

piercer said:


> I really have to respond to this. It makes me kind of sad. If you understand interconnects and digital data transfer then it is not possible to have different sounds from different sources.
> 
> 1) File format will have no affect on the data being transmitted - which will ultimately be PCM or DSD (for the moment)
> 2) Once the bits of data arrive in the electronic buffer of the Mojo they will be stored as charge in transistors on silicon. All knowledge about how they got there is completely destroyed. The transfer mechanism of the bits has no impact on the nature of the bits once they are in the Mojo - that's what 'digital is digital' means. The bits in the Mojo are then fed to the DAC's. The bits going in the DAC CANNOT be affected by how they got from source to the Mojo.
> ...


 
 Audirvana improves the digital output from a mac,so in a way it is changing the source,also try listening to the app relisten on your iphone even when connecting to the mojo the sound improves,its free to try!


----------



## Sonic77

jmills8 said:


> No need to be bratty little kids. Go do something, run, read, paint. Soon you can eat your cake.


 

 Your right, my order for 2 mojo's is cancelled, Chord and I , thank you!!!!!


----------



## Mojo ideas

staxton said:


> I'm in the exact same boat and I feel the same way: First time buyer of a Chord product, first order from Moon Audio, first blind purchase of a product without substantial reviews.
> 
> Based on what I've heard, these are the facts, which I would love for Moon Audio or Chord to flesh out.
> 
> ...


 I can understand your frustration we a chord requested that distributor placed there purchase orders in a timely manor . Many did but not all. I believe that we at chord are coping well in supplying many additional hundreds of units of a brand new products that had not been ordered until just about fourteen days ago. So please understand we are doing our very best. I can also say that moon are also passing on information as they get it. Please also remember we are supplying the world and not just the USA.


----------



## Takeanidea

It's worth the wait. Some stuff in the headfi world takes months to arrive...............


----------



## Yubacore

jamestux said:


> Fair point - but completely untampered with = perfect - and very few systems are completely perfect.
> 
> Here's an interesting read...  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reed%E2%80%93Solomon_error_correction
> And another http://www.info.biz.hr/Typo3/typo3_01/dummy-3.8.0/fileadmin/Mirko_Brand/ATT00045.pdf


 
  
 That is an interesting read, thanks.
  
As much as I hate quoting wikipedia, here's what it says on the CIRC error correction used for CD playback since 1982:
  


Spoiler: Click for detailed description



Reed–Solomon coding is a key component of the compact disc. It was the first use of strong error correction coding in a mass-produced consumer product, and DAT and DVD use similar schemes. In the CD, two layers of Reed–Solomon coding separated by a 28-way convolutional interleaver yields a scheme called Cross-Interleaved Reed–Solomon Coding (CIRC). The first element of a CIRC decoder is a relatively weak inner (32,28) Reed–Solomon code, shortened from a (255,251) code with 8-bit symbols. This code can correct up to 2 byte errors per 32-byte block. More importantly, it flags as erasures any uncorrectable blocks, i.e., blocks with more than 2 byte errors. The decoded 28-byte blocks, with erasure indications, are then spread by the deinterleaver to different blocks of the (28,24) outer code. Thanks to the deinterleaving, an erased 28-byte block from the inner code becomes a single erased byte in each of 28 outer code blocks. The outer code easily corrects this, since it can handle up to 4 such erasures per block.

The result is a CIRC that can completely correct error bursts up to 4000 bits, or about 2.5 mm on the disc surface. This code is so strong that most CD playback errors are almost certainly caused by tracking errors that cause the laser to jump track, not by uncorrectable error bursts.[2]


  
"This code is so strong that most CD playback errors are almost certainly caused by tracking errors that cause the laser to jump track, not by uncorrectable error bursts."
  
So, I'm no expert and I do get the impression that many people here know _a lot _more than me about this, but I'm thinking that in 2015, it should be within the realm of possibility to transfer a bunch of 1s and 0s to a DAC chip without much fuss.


----------



## singleended58

mojo ideas said:


> I can understand your frustration we a chord requested that distributor placed there purchase orders in a timely manor . Many did but not all. I believe that we at chord are coping well in supplying many additional hundreds of units of a brand new products that had not been ordered until just about fourteen days ago. So please understand we are doing our very best. I can also say that moon are also passing on information as they get it. Please also remember we are supplying the world and not just the USA.



 


Anyone at Moon Audio can raise your voice OR at least let us know what is really happening with the delays? I am also frustrated about this lack of communication ad NOT just post up the delayed date and keep leaving us in the dark?!


----------



## jamestux

yubacore said:


> That is an interesting read, thanks.
> 
> As much as I hate quoting wikipedia, here's what it says on the CIRC error correction used for CD playback since 1982:
> 
> ...


 
 Agreed - but CDs aren't compressed and don't run on handheld computers with multi funcitonal OSes and software either...

 I've never stated that a more expensive DAP will give you a better sound - just that it can be different and everyone should make thier own mind up


----------



## jamestux

yubacore said:


> I get what you're saying but I think this comparison is not fair. When you see an image on the screen, a lot of things come into play that are far less accurate than a few gadgets handling a digital string of information, namely the computer screen (most of which are very inaccurate!), and the observer's eyes. I don't think we have a similar thing happening in the world of audio, before even reaching the DAC! The logical thing would be to compare the screen to the headphone and the eyes, well, to the ears...


 
 Understood - and without testing all the DAPs with various software and CODECs how would you know whether my comparison is fair or not?

 Personally I think it is more likely that there would only be marginal differences in DAPs when used as a transport - but the point I was responding to was that ALL DAP will ALWAYS sound the same through your mojo BECAUSE it's digital.

 It sounds like we've agreed that there COULD be SOME difference between players used as transports right?  If so then we're saying the same thing so lets drop it


----------



## Yubacore

jamestux said:


> Understood - and without testing all the DAPs with various software and CODECs how would you know whether my comparison is fair or not?
> 
> *Personally I think it is more likely that there would only be marginal differences in DAPs when used as a transport - but the point I was responding to was that ALL DAP will ALWAYS sound the same through your mojo BECAUSE it's digital.*
> 
> It sounds like we've agreed that there COULD be SOME difference between players used as transports right?  If so then we're saying the same thing so lets drop it


 
  
  
 I agree that statement is way too simplified. What I mean is that if it's done right, it should be very close in fidelity. However, since we're talking about differences that don't matter at all in a mass market device, that fidelity will be sacrificed without a second thought if the _average_ user somehow benefits. That must be why the volume control on your phone works over digital 
  
 Yes I agree that we are agreeing.


----------



## MoonAudio

singleended58 said:


> Currawong said: "They are likely overwhelmed. They run out of a small place and deal with a crap-load of orders. I really doubt that they could inform what is likely hundreds of people about delays without causing further delays in shipping.
> 
> Anyone got good news in the last minute of 10/27/15 yet? I have checked my email every 30 min or less but nothing from Moon Audio shows up. That makes me worried more. Hopefully I will get a shipping info from the 2nd batch soon (?)


 
  
 We appreciate Singleended58’s note and they are right. We run Moon-Audio.com with a small team of music lovers in Cary, NC. We are manufacturers as well as distributors. In fact, we started Moon-Audio.com after friends loved Drew’s cables so much and worldwide demand grew enough to let us quit our day jobs (in early 2010). 

 Despite our small size, we’ve always been one of the larger US re-sellers of Chord Electronics. We owe that position to Drew’s ears. When Drew heard Chord’s Hugo, he knew something special changed. Digital music could be portable and sound great. 

 Drew returned years ago after hearing Hugo and inspired our team to set about doing what we do best - building cables so Chord’s DACs, headphones, earphones and IEMs we love sound amazing. Moon-Audio.com’s early advocacy of Hugo helped make Moon Audio one of the largest US distributors of Chord’s products despite our small size, large enough to fly Drew to London for Chord’s Mojo launch last week. 
  
 Drew LOVED what he heard and we committed to buy tens of thousands of dollars of Chord Mojos via the company’s American distributor. We ONLY sell things we love and gear that collaborates with and proves why we make our Dragon cables.

 We are doing everything we can to satisfy our customers need for Chord’s new “black magic” DAC. We shipped our first allotment of 15 Mojos and we are paying for our next shipment (of 50) to be shipped overnight arriving next Tuesday. We will continue to ship based on order sequence (first ordered, first shipped) as fast as they arrive (from Chord’s American distributor) the same day as they arrive. 

 “Overwhelmed” isn’t what we are feeling. We are as frustrated as our customers, but we are in this (audio) for love not money. We build every Dragon audio cable by hand one-at-a-time (old world style Moon Ambassador Marty Smith recently wrote). We run our business by a set of “core values” including:
  

 We are PASSIONATE about music and sound.

 We love artists, musicians, audio engineers, composers and all who create music.

 We love fellow music lovers, audiophiles, hifi hobbyists, and all who are passionate about music and sound quality.
 (read the rest of our Core Values)


 We know our values don’t relieve, “Where’s my order,” frustrations. Please know we are doing everything we can to relieve your (and our) frustration. Despite claims to the contrary, we don’t make a lot of money on the gear we love. Our business is built on the growing international reputation of our audio cables. When Drew’s ears LOVE something, we commit everything we have, go all in and do everything we can to support music lovers, audiophiles and people on this thread and our community at Moon-Audio.com. 

If you are a customer THANK YOU. We truly appreciate your business & support of our company. If you are waiting on Chord’s new magic wand of a DAC, please know we are doing all we can, making sure to be fair (by shipping in order sequence) and yes spending most of our waking hours right now working on MOJO. 

We will try to publish an order sequence chart when / if smoke clears enough to do so. As Singleended58 noted, at the moment all of our time is packing and shipping, receiving and then packing and shipping some more. We are trying to email everyone individually to let them know an expected ship date of their order as soon as we can get this list in order.

Please check our Facebook page or Youtube channel for updates on shipping times, delivery times & more as we posted a video this morning both places in order to get this message out in the quickest way possible.

We appreciate everyone’s understanding, ongoing support and can’t wait for your feedback, ideas and comments.

Thank you, 

Nichole Baird

*CFO/VP of Marketing*




*106 Brady Court*
*Cary**, NC 27511 
 919-649-5018 *

http://www.moon-audio.com
Follow *Moon-Audio.com* Today!


----------



## rmillerx

I called and spoke with someone at Moon Audio and they confirmed that they EXPECT the 2nd batch to come in Nov 2nd.  They were polite and said that the demand for this product far exceeded their expectations and that they can't control the fact that their order was delayed in shipping to them.  They asked that I please bear with them and that as soon as they receive their order that they will be distributed a.s.a.p.   
  
 Out of curiosity, I had called Todd The Vinyl Junkie first and he didn't expect his first order until maybe the 2nd week of November. (if curious, please verify with him)  He mentioned his Deal of the Day on the AK DAP and after saying good-bye I ordered one online.  (case included free!)
  
 As a reader of this forum I would think that this would be a great place for distributors/resellers to get the word out when shipments were delayed, but I can also understand why they might be hesitant to do so.  
  
 Personally, I would appreciate a personal email but a note on their blog explaining the situation would be my second choice.  In any event, I plan on bearing with them for now.  
  
 - I am not a representative nor spokesman for either company, just sharing what I learned over the phone-


----------



## Takeanidea

Daps sound good, but Chord made this device because they know how many people have phones, how much storage these phones can handle and will be able to handle in the future and this thing sounds absolutely superb with a mobile. If you just have a mobile why not try the Mojo first with an OTG or a CCK before getting a DAP and see how good it is?


----------



## highfell

headwhacker said:


> I don't have the DX90 anymore. I remember when I use the coax out of DX50 with UHA-6SMKII that it was prone to interference. With optical input I never had any noise.




I don't have any interference with the Dx90 & the Hugo, so it may have been the Opamps in the UHA- 6SMKii that caused the problem. But it's good that the optical input was free of any noise.


----------



## obsidyen

takeanidea said:


> Daps sound good, but Chord made this device because they know how many people have phones, how much storage these phones can handle and will be able to handle in the future and this thing sounds absolutely superb with a mobile. If you just have a mobile why not try the Mojo first with an OTG or a CCK before getting a DAP and see how good it is?


 

 Agreed... Mojo works very well with iPhone 6s and takes to sound to a much higher level! That is high praise as iPhone 6s already sounds very very good. Using Tidal and Deezer, nothing else is needed. There isn't, probably there won't ever be (unless Chord or a similar high-end audio company releases one) a DAP that can quite reach the sound quality of Mojo. Mojo is a game changer, for 399 quid, you get far better sound than the 3000 quid AK 380. All you need is a compatible (preferably an iPhone since Android phones can be incompatible) smartphone.
  
 I hope Fiio hurries up and releases that Lightning cable soon.


----------



## Torq

rmillerx said:


> I called and spoke with someone at Moon Audio and they confirmed that they EXPECT the 2nd batch to come in Nov 2nd.  They were polite and said that the demand for this product far exceeded their expectations and that they can't control the fact that their order was delayed in shipping to them.  They asked that I please bear with them and that as soon as they receive their order that they will be distributed a.s.a.p.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I had called Todd The Vinyl Junkie first and he didn't expect his first order until maybe the 2nd week of November. (if curious, please verify with him)  He mentioned his Deal of the Day on the AK DAP and after saying good-bye I ordered one online.  (case included free!)
> 
> ...


 

 I wound up cancelling my order.
  
 Partly that was out of frustration regarding lack of communication, but mostly because Moon Audio couldn't commit to receiving stock on 11/2 nor that my order was in that batch.
  
That was starting to sound like I'd not get the thing until the 2nd week of November anyway (when Moon Audio are currently saying they'll get their 3rd shipment in) which is also when my local Chord dealer expects their shipment, so leaving it on a pre-paid pre-order wasn't getting me very much.
  
 Any future pre-orders are going to be of the "charge you only when we ship" nature (which is, for example, how Schiit operates).
  
 When Mojo is shipping from stock, if my local dealer hasn't gotten theirs in yet, maybe I'll give Moon Audio another try.
  
 For now, I'll snag an ALO Audio International+ Optical Edition, since I want something other than my RSA Intruder for my next long trip.


----------



## Torq

takeanidea said:


> Daps sound good, but Chord made this device because they know how many people have phones, how much storage these phones can handle and will be able to handle in the future and this thing sounds absolutely superb with a mobile. If you just have a mobile why not try the Mojo first with an OTG or a CCK before getting a DAP and see how good it is?


 

 I actually think my iPhone 6S (and the 6, before that) output, via the CCK, sounds better than the digital output from my AK120 (at least into my current DACs).
  
 My principal reason for using a DAP as well is that when I travel there is a lot of flying involved, which means streaming is typically not an option (in flight WiFi is not ubiquitous and rarely works well for streaming - if it's not blocked outright).  And, additionally, I'm often in the middle of nowhere (no cell coverage, much less WiFi).  My music collection is huge, and phones just aren't capable of that sort of storage without a lot of messing about.
  
 I'm gone long enough, often enough, and am generally busy enough, the having to pre-select what music I'll take and/or "manage" my music collection are things I just don't have the time, patience or inclination for.


----------



## spook76

Quick question, is the micro USB connection on the Mojo the same size as the micro USB connection on the Hugo? Thanks


----------



## Jazzi

It's terribly disappointing to not know which batch your order sits in.  If I'm in the second batch I'll just sit and wait, but if I knew for sure I was in the third batch I'd cancel my order and look elsewhere. Oh wait!  Now I know why they won't tell you which batch you're in.


----------



## Takeanidea

obsidyen said:


> Agreed... Mojo works very well with iPhone 6s and takes to sound to a much higher level! That is high praise as iPhone 6s already sounds very very good. Using Tidal and Deezer, nothing else is needed. There isn't, probably there won't ever be (unless Chord or a similar high-end audio company releases one) a DAP that can quite reach the sound quality of Mojo. Mojo is a game changer, for 399 quid, you get far better sound than the 3000 quid AK 380. All you need is a compatible (preferably an iPhone since Android phones can be incompatible) smartphone.
> 
> I hope Fiio hurries up and releases that Lightning cable soon.




A quick email to Chord or their distributrs should tell you which phones work, Android phones should work easily with the Mojo - mine worked without a hitch


----------



## Ike1985

piercer said:


> I really have to respond to this. It makes me kind of sad. If you understand interconnects and digital data transfer then it is not possible to have different sounds from different sources.
> 
> 1) File format will have no affect on the data being transmitted - which will ultimately be PCM or DSD (for the moment)
> 2) Once the bits of data arrive in the electronic buffer of the Mojo they will be stored as charge in transistors on silicon. All knowledge about how they got there is completely destroyed. The transfer mechanism of the bits has no impact on the nature of the bits once they are in the Mojo - that's what 'digital is digital' means. The bits in the Mojo are then fed to the DAC's. The bits going in the DAC CANNOT be affected by how they got from source to the Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 THANKS for settling it once and for all.


----------



## apmusson

ike1985 said:


> THANKS for settling it once and for all.




LMAO. This one will run and run.


----------



## drubrew

takeanidea said:


> A quick email to Chord or their distributrs should tell you which phones work, Android phones should work easily with the Mojo - mine worked without a hitch


 
 We have posted a bunch of info here on USB connections and class 1 and class 2 Android drivers here. http://www.moon-audio.com/audio-cables/usb.html
  
 But short and simple. There is no Apple Co-processor in the Hugo or Mojo so an Apple CCK connector is needed. We are MFI certified to build Apple Lightning cables but Apple will not let anyone build an all in one Lightning CCK cable. trust me we have tried and asked for all kinds of variances on this. This is how Apple makes money on Licensing Co-processor to Dac manufacturers. If we introduce a cable that solves this that reduces the bank role of Apple. Chord will have several accessories down the road the plug into the end of the Mojo, one of which will swallow the end of a CCK. See my Mojo review here of pics: http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
  
 On Android with the help of USB Pro Audio App you can play just about any file format with the Mojo. See phone compatibility list here: http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver
 With the Hugo you can use Tidal on Android phones if you have Lollypop OS installed. As the Hugo has implementation of both USB Class 1 and Class 2 drivers. With the Mojo you cant use Tidal, as Tidal relies on the OS to supply audio drivers and Android Lollypop only supports Class 1 drivers So until Android updates this, Tidal and other apps that rely on some one else to supply drivers wont work with the Mojo. 
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## Ike1985

apmusson said:


> LMAO. This one will run and run.


 
  
 So he's wrong? It may run but it's completely relevant since the MOJO must be stacked with something and many will be arguing with themselves whether they should stick with their smartphones or shell out for something better.  Probably one of the most relevant conversations regarding mojo.
  
 I would think the Chord guys could settle this easily with their knowledge.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I guess people can get frustrated. I will fly to korea tom, then germany and was hoping to pick up a mojo somewhere in nyc. Seems the mojo cannot be found in nyc either. A bit disappointed and probably might end up purchasing something else in the future.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ike1985 said:


> THANKS for settling it once and for all.


 
 This head-fi hardly anything is settled. Even on his picture analogy, there are different JPEG encoders, which decode the digital file differently.
 we're unable to see the difference, because our monitors/LCD panels aren't resolving enough.
  
 I'm not saying one transport is better than the other. Just that Digital out of a file stored in same medium is not the same stream of 1's and 0's.


----------



## jamato8

ike1985 said:


> THANKS for settling it once and for all.


 
 Not settled. You can send images and they can be corrupted. You can have most of the image with parts of it corrupted. I work in digital images all the time and it can be seen. The same with word documents.


----------



## imattersuk

drubrew said:


> We have posted a bunch of info here on USB connections and class 1 and class 2 Android drivers here. http://www.moon-audio.com/audio-cables/usb.html
> 
> But short and simple. There is no Apple Co-processor in the Hugo or Mojo so an Apple CCK connector is needed. We are MFI certified to build Apple Lightning cables but Apple will not let anyone build an all in one Lightning CCK cable. trust me we have tried and asked for all kinds of variances on this. This is how Apple makes money on Licensing Co-processor to Dac manufacturers. If we introduce a cable that solves this that reduces the bank role of Apple. Chord will have several accessories down the road the plug into the end of the Mojo, one of which will swallow the end of a CCK. See my Mojo review here of pics: http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
> 
> ...


 
 Tidal works fine on the LG G4 with Mojo.
  
 The biggest issue I have with Tidal and Mojo is via USB from Macbook, every time you start Tidal you have to go to settings and tell it to use Mojo.


----------



## apmusson

This debate will never go away. I understand the logic behind the 1s / 0s of the source being presented perfectly to a DAC that translates the digital info to analogue sound waves.... However in my experience there are nearly always subtle differences in how the music sounds when digital sources or even interconnects are changed.

I defer to others on why that might be... 

The Mojo sounds great with both Dx90 and Fiio x5 but there is a difference in the soundstage they present..




ike1985 said:


> So he's wrong? It may run but it's completely relevant since the MOJO must be stacked with something and many will be arguing with themselves whether they should stick with their smartphones or shell out for something better.  Probably one of the most relevant conversations regarding mojo.
> 
> I would think the Chord guys could settle this easily with their knowledge.


----------



## drubrew

imattersuk said:


> Tidal works fine on the LG G4 with Mojo.
> 
> The biggest issue I have with Tidal and Mojo is via USB from Macbook, every time you start Tidal you have to go to settings and tell it to use Mojo.


 
 That's great to know so maybe LG is providing the drivers in this case. I know my Samsung Tab S does not work We are picking up a new Galaxy to check on it. Maybe folks should post to the thread when they're phones will or will not work. Android is an open source code which is why there are so many variances in results.
  
 I'll look into the Apple issue. I know anytime I disconnect and reconnect the Hugo or Mojo I have to tell it to use the Chord in the Midi control panel. Apple unlike Windows wont let you create a true default hierarchy of which audio devices over rule if reconnected.


----------



## Yubacore

ike1985 said:


> So he's wrong? It may run but it's completely relevant since the MOJO must be stacked with something and many will be arguing with themselves whether they should stick with their smartphones or shell out for something better.  *Probably one of the most relevant conversations regarding mojo.*
> 
> I would think the Chord guys could settle this easily with their knowledge.


 
  
 I'd say it's not nearly as relevant as how the Mojo sounds with different headphones and earphones. That's what I'd like to hear (more) about.


----------



## highfell

sonickarma said:


> Results from my AK transport optical comparisons
> 
> All default EQs and  Optical input using the sys concept cable
> 
> ...




Apologies if you already posted this, but where do you rank the Mojo compared to listening to each of your DAPs as a DAP into headphones and not as a transport mechanism only. Particularly interested in the comparison with the 380 & the 240 .....


----------



## lukeap69

drubrew said:


> That's great to know so maybe LG is providing the drivers in this case. I know my Samsung Tab S does not work We are picking up a new Galaxy to check on it. Maybe folks should post to the thread when they're phones will or will not work. Android is an open source code which is why there are so many variances in results.
> 
> I'll look into the Apple issue. I know anytime I disconnect and reconnect the Hugo or Mojo I have to tell it to use the Chord in the Midi control panel. Apple unlike Windows wont let you create a true default hierarchy of which audio devices over rule if reconnected.



 


My country where I am at does is not supported by Tidal yet, however on my Samsung Galaxy S6, I can play all audio/video apps, etc. 'natively' i,e, without using UAPP or Hibymusic or Onkyo HF players. I also tried free streaming app and worked with no problem. So I believe Tidal will work ith S6 also.

My son has Tab S 8.4 and my wife Note 5. I will try to pair them with my Mojo Jojo to see if they will also play without the apps like UAPP.


----------



## beemarman

drubrew said:


> We have posted a bunch of info here on USB connections and class 1 and class 2 Android drivers here. http://www.moon-audio.com/audio-cables/usb.html
> 
> But short and simple. There is no Apple Co-processor in the Hugo or Mojo so an Apple CCK connector is needed. We are MFI certified to build Apple Lightning cables but Apple will not let anyone build an all in one Lightning CCK cable. trust me we have tried and asked for all kinds of variances on this. This is how Apple makes money on Licensing Co-processor to Dac manufacturers. If we introduce a cable that solves this that reduces the bank role of Apple. Chord will have several accessories down the road the plug into the end of the Mojo, one of which will swallow the end of a CCK. See my Mojo review here of pics: http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I have a Sony Xperia Z2 running Lollypop and Tidal works with my mojo.


----------



## apmusson

I agree.



yubacore said:


> I'd say it's not nearly as relevant as how the Mojo sounds with different headphones and earphones. That's what I'd like to hear (more) about.


----------



## Torq

I keep thinking about building a little input receiver box for USB and S/PDIF that’ll capture the raw data output from whatever the source is and write it to a file.
  
 Then I can compare the data coming off the computer with the values in the source file and see if anything is being manipulated/screwed-up in the middle.  It wouldn’t account for jitter/timing issues, but it would let me see if something in the chain was changing the actual *data* that was being sent.
  
 My original desire to do this was when looking at music player software for OS X.  It seems rather improbable to me that there are audible differences between these players if they are all genuinely bit-perfect.  I can believe that software that is directly driving the output hardware, vs. going through a core library etc., can have an effect, though that would just mean that one of the implementations wasn’t “correct”.
  
 If the hardware chain is causing issues, then those should be broadly visible across all players.  If they aren’t then something in the software chain is making a difference.
  
 Since I want to build my own portable high-capacity DAT anyway (Digital Audio Transport – i.e. with no onboard DAC or amp), I’ll want this for debugging/testing purposes, so maybe I’ll get around to it this year.


----------



## Ike1985

yubacore said:


> I'd say it's not nearly as relevant as how the Mojo sounds with different headphones and earphones. That's what I'd like to hear (more) about.


 
  
 Both are equally relevant since you cannot use a Mojo without either.


----------



## Duncan

Haha, listening to the Mojo, and I walk past this car...



Make note of the registration.


----------



## apmusson

https://youtu.be/WkPJUJy0D7o

Moon Audio YouTube clip discussing Mojo distribution


----------



## singleended58

apmusson said:


> https://youtu.be/WkPJUJy0D7o
> 
> Moon Audio YouTube clip discussing Mojo distribution




Thank you Drew for your announcement. Hope I will get my Mojo next week.


----------



## gndixon

mojo ideas said:


> Hello JF here I'm pleased to report that My senior contact at JH has been using his Mojo since the Japanese show continuously under all conditions and IEMs he says his unit is totally silent so I think we have at most one possibly two faulty units out of the thousands we've now shipped. Just get your unit back to us with a note and we will replace it immeadiately.


 
  
 I dropped by my local distributor (Moon Audio) and gave them the Mojo -- Drew confirmed he could hear the problem and will be shipping it back to you.
  
 Kudos to Moon (Drew and Nichole) for their very responsive assistance here. I've bought a bunch of stuff (including Hugo) from Moon and have high regards for their operation and how knowledgable they are.
  
 I see people complaining about delays in (and lack of notification about) getting Mojos which I can understand are frustrating, but everything I have seen and heard says the situation is outside of their control. I continue to highly recommend everyone buy from Moon Audio -- you will get great support from them.
  
 (FWIW, I don't have any relationship with Moon -- just a happy local customer)


----------



## mscott58

The stack is in the house!

Now just need some 3M DuoLock to hold them together. 







And it sounds really nice! Blows away my old portable stack. 

Cheers


----------



## AndrewH13

apmusson said:


> This debate will never go away.
> 
> The Mojo sounds great with both Dx90 and Fiio x5 but there is a difference in the soundstage they present..




Maybe pictures and docs don't rely on timing 

How you find Dx90 and X5 differ? I actually have my X5 in the lounge connected to Hugo, and my DX90 bedside connected to Mojo. 

Next, someone will be saying all Chord DACs sound the same!!☺☺


----------



## Duncan

So, this is why I went with the AK player...

Sysconcept cable arrived as per the below...







All well and good? Well, it gets a little better, this setup fits in a shirt pocket 



Happy happy times (oh, and a fantastic album playing right now too )


----------



## AndrewH13

duncan said:


> So, this is why I went with the AK player...
> 
> Sysconcept cable arrived as per the below...
> 
> ...




How's your HiRes Duncan


----------



## AndrewH13

PS Duncan, cable fits a treat.


----------



## Ike1985

duncan said:


> So, this is why I went with the AK player...
> 
> Sysconcept cable arrived as per the below...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why did you go optical?


----------



## musicday

The best to do when you order your Mojo from your local distributor make sure they have it in stock otherwise prepare to wait till day arrive.
But like Trev said,is well worth waiting for.
Sounds too good and powerful for it's small size


----------



## Torq

duncan said:


> So, this is why I went with the AK player...
> 
> Sysconcept cable arrived as per the below...


 
  
 It's hard to tell from the pictures ... but is there enough room there to connect to a charger with the optical cable connected?
  
 Trying to decide if I need to get just a form-fit cable or that and something longer ...
  
 Thanks in advance!
  
 And congrats!


----------



## Torq

ike1985 said:


> Why did you go optical?


 

 It's the only digital output on the AK players ...


----------



## Duncan

andrewh13 said:


> How's your HiRes Duncan


Bloomin' fantastic if truth be told, even if it is only the mastering (I don't want to enter into that debate with anyone!) that makes it sound better, boy is this good


----------



## Ike1985

torq said:


> It's the only digital output on the AK players ...


 
  
 Never owned an AK.


----------



## mscott58

Looks familiar! This will also show you what the 2.2mm version of the Sys Concept cable looks like. Same as the 5mm but with the outer jacket removed on the cable. 

And I decided to go with my Noble "bracelets" for now. Cheers


----------



## AndrewH13

mscott58 said:


> Looks familiar! And I decided to go with my Noble "bracelets" for now. Cheers




Are those bands available separately?


----------



## sonickarma

Looks like AKs first models are having a revival!


----------



## Duncan

torq said:


> It's hard to tell from the pictures ... but is there enough room there to connect to a charger with the optical cable connected?
> 
> Trying to decide if I need to get just a form-fit cable or that and something longer ...
> 
> ...


Thanks! And good question! mscott58 (snap indeed!!) might need to post too, as it appears in the above pictures to be the 2.2mm version, and I have the 5mm version...

Anyhow, for the 5mm version, will obviously depend on your cable, but one I had to hand is as below:


----------



## mscott58

duncan said:


> Thanks! And good question! mscott58 (snap indeed!!) might need to post too, as it appears in the above pictures to be the 2.2mm version, and I have the 5mm version...
> 
> Anyhow, for the 5mm version, will obviously depend on your cable, but one I had to hand is as below:




Works for me with bigger plugs also


----------



## Torq

duncan said:


> Thanks! And good question! @mscott58 (snap indeed!!) might need to post too, as it appears in the above pictures to be the 2.2mm version, and I have the 5mm version...
> 
> Anyhow, for the 5mm version, will obviously depend on your cable, but one I had to hand is as below:


 
  
  


mscott58 said:


> Works for me with bigger plugs also


 
  
 Lovely, thank you both!
  
 Now just to wait for the things to be in stock ...


----------



## mscott58

andrewh13 said:


> Are those bands available separately?




Got mine with my K10's but they also sell them on Nobleaudio.com. Cheers


----------



## Duncan

mscott58 said:


> Got mine with my K10's but they also sell them on Nobleaudio.com. Cheers


If I flip my stack over all is revealed on mine (neater than a few days ago, half tempted to delete those images!!)


----------



## sonickarma

Aclear Porta Balanced Drive Headphone Conditioner NXT-2AK in the Mix - don't ask me about the science about it all I know is I like the smoothness from it
  
 More info here if anyone is interested
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/745081/aclear-porta-nxt-2ak-review-improve-your-audio-quality-without-a-battery/15#post_11765399
  
 Making the stack a little too big for on the move though - IMO


----------



## Watagump

mscott58 said:


> Got mine with my K10's but they also sell them on Nobleaudio.com. Cheers


 
  
 Too bad they don't come in different sizes for different wrists.


----------



## Synthyss

How it is compared to ZX2? Soundwise?


----------



## coachhouse

I too am a happy customer of Moon Audio ! Drew helped me pick the components for my portable rig and nailed my taste perfectly he is a pro plus he recommends the Mojo if orders are canceled at  Moon Audio because of communication it just means I will get mine sooner . I contacted Moon today via their website and had a reply within minutes so I don't understand the complaints . I'm thinking Chord might have hit it out of the park on Mojo if it takes a couple weeks to reach me I can deal with it .  Patience    Mojo is coming !!


----------



## mscott58

watagump said:


> Too bad they don't come in different sizes for different wrists.




LMAO


----------



## Heartsmart

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] is there anyone who compared dac part between iDSD Micro and Mojo ?[/color]
```


----------



## AndrewH13

duncan said:


> If I flip my stack over all is revealed on mine (neater than a few days ago, half tempted to delete those images!!)




Nice, any adjustability? Reckon dx90 quite similar to your AK. where can I get them, on headfi website?


----------



## Duncan

andrewh13 said:


> Nice, any adjustability? Reckon dx90 quite similar to your AK. where can I get them, on headfi website?


There is a little bit of play, but you cannot condense the logo I'm afraid 

Where to get them, good question - I got mine from jude, from the London meet back in 2013 - unsure if they were one-offs or not


----------



## jamestux

V





duncan said:


> So, this is why I went with the AK player...
> 
> Sysconcept cable arrived as per the below...
> 
> ...



Shirts with pockets!! That's where I'm going wrong lol


----------



## rwalkerphl

Well, I just heard from the place I ordered the Mojo that Chord are having "Production problems" and will not be releasing the mojo, and only trickling them to the US market from the 2nd week of November. This is the second time I have have not a small amount of money taken for a product, and then the supplier not come up with the goods.
  
 I have to say this is the only industry I have some across where this happens - pay up front and commitments not met (although I am sure there are others). If these companies are so freaking good, then why can't they produce the product without the need for us to fund their businesses? I run a small business, and if I asked my customers to prepay, and then not deliver, I would not be in business any more.
  
 Frankly, I'm not impressed...


----------



## x RELIC x

rwalkerphl said:


> Well, I just heard from the place I ordered the Mojo that Chord are having "Production problems" and will not be releasing the mojo, and only trickling them to the US market from the 2nd week of November. This is the second time I have have not a small amount of money taken for a product, and then the supplier not come up with the goods.
> 
> I have to say this is the only industry I have some across where this happens - pay up front and commitments not met (although I am sure there are others). If these companies are so freaking good, then why can't they produce the product without the need for us to fund their businesses? I run a small business, and if I asked my customers to prepay, and then not deliver, I would not be in business any more.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not impressed...




Seriously!? Ever see a new Apple product launch?


----------



## rwalkerphl

Indee


x relic x said:


> Seriously!? Ever see a new Apple product launch?


 

 Indeed I have, and my wallet is not empty from prepaying for it... if the Mojo were a kickstarter, fair enough, but it isn't...


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> Seriously!? Ever see a new Apple product launch?


 

 At least Apple don't charge you until they actually ship ... and it's quite rare that they don't beat their delivery estimates.


----------



## mscott58

torq said:


> At least Apple don't charge you until they actually ship ... and it's quite rare that they don't beat their delivery estimates.


 
 Hmmm...Apple's bank account is at only $225, so they will probably need the cash upfront to pay their suppliers and such to keep from getting cash-crunched.
  
 Oh, wait! I got that wrong and misplaced a decimal or two. Apple's got $225 BILLION in cash in their accounts. Well, I guess they don't need to charge you upfront then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## x RELIC x

My point is not to compare companies. My point is there is a lot of interest in this product and if you want one you need to ride the wave. Before the 14th it didn't matter and we all went on happily with our lives. I'm sure we can do the same for a couple more weeks if needed. Comparing to a Kickstarter is a joke IMO. This is a real product in the hands of real people, and it has some real quality behind it.


----------



## apmusson

andrewh13 said:


> Maybe pictures and docs don't rely on timing
> 
> How you find Dx90 and X5 differ? I actually have my X5 in the lounge connected to Hugo, and my DX90 bedside connected to Mojo.
> 
> Next, someone will be saying all Chord DACs sound the same!!☺☺




My instant reaction (same flac file on both) was that the fiio x5 has a more intimate soundstage than the dx90. This impression was backed up by a colleague. We were listening to LCD2 rev 2, Mojo, both DAPs via coax.

Do you detect any differences?


----------



## rwalkerphl

mscott58 said:


> Hmmm...Apple's bank account is at only $225, so they will probably need the cash upfront to pay their suppliers and such to keep from getting cash-crunched.
> 
> Oh, wait! I got that wrong and misplaced a decimal or two. Apple's got $225 BILLION in cash in their accounts. Well, I guess they don't need to charge you upfront then.
> 
> ...


 

 If you can't fund your business, don't run a business... and how happy will everyone be if their $599 goes poof if Chord can't get this straightened out? It's not a case of if you have the money, more a case of being ethical and up front about what you intend to do. I don't remember anyone at the launch the product saying - 


x relic x said:


> My point is not to compare companies. My point is there is a lot of interest in this product and if you want one you need to ride the wave. Before the 14th it didn't matter and we all went on happily with our lives. I'm sure we can do the same for a couple more weeks if needed. Comparing to a Kickstarter is a joke IMO. This is a real product in the hands of real people, and it has some real quality behind it.


 

 Well, apparently it does not have real quality at present, as I was quite specifically told that dealers have been told there are "production problems". Comparing to kickstarter is perfectly fine from a funding perspective. I understand there is a lot if interest int his product, but it doesn't disguise the fact that a grandiose product launch followed by no product indicates something. Maybe not to you, but it does to me.


----------



## Torq

mscott58 said:


> Hmmm...Apple's bank account is at only $225, so they will probably need the cash upfront to pay their suppliers and such to keep from getting cash-crunched.
> 
> Oh, wait! I got that wrong and misplaced a decimal or two. Apple's got $225 BILLION in cash in their accounts. Well, I guess they don't need to charge you upfront then.
> 
> ...


 

 Every distributor I've ever worked with, spanning three continents, dozens of countries, dozens of product categories and over more than 25 years, has been on net 30-90 day terms, so that argument isn't going to wash.
  
 But lets say they aren't ... then why am I also paying shipping in full, weeks before my order is ready?
  
 Good customer service isn't "poor expectation management", followed by "silence" combined with "bill it all at once so I can save an additional $0.35 transaction fee."
  
 Under promise, over deliver, or don't be surprised when you upset a customer.


----------



## Watagump

As someone who waited 4 months to get his K10's, I REALLY get people being upset for a longer than normal wait. The good thing is, after you do get your gear, you really no longer dwell on it. At least this is the case for me. We have a hot product here, its possible for things to happen, just take a deep breath, once you have your shiny new toy, the stars will realign and happiness will be restored.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

rwalkerphl said:


> Well, I just heard from the place I ordered the Mojo that Chord are having "Production problems" and will not be releasing the mojo, and only trickling them to the US market from the 2nd week of November. This is the second time I have have not a small amount of money taken for a product, and then the supplier not come up with the goods.


 
 May be your dealer is lying and did not put in the order on time. This is what JF had to say about the distribution.
  


mojo ideas said:


> I can understand your frustration we a chord requested that distributor placed there purchase orders in a timely manor . Many did but not all. I believe that we at chord are coping well in supplying many additional hundreds of units of a brand new products that had not been ordered until just about fourteen days ago. So please understand we are doing our very best. I can also say that moon are also passing on information as they get it. Please also remember we are supplying the world and not just the USA.


----------



## Watagump

If people want some humor maybe to ease the tensions, come on down to the Wata thread of fun.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784297/greetings-from-down-here-to-my-peeps-in-the-noble-thread


----------



## mscott58

torq said:


> Every distributor I've ever worked with, spanning three continents, dozens of countries, dozens of product categories and over more than 25 years, has been on net 30-90 day terms, so that argument isn't going to wash.
> 
> But lets say they aren't ... then why am I also paying shipping in full, weeks before my order is ready?
> 
> ...


 
 Guess people didn't take my comment as the piece of poor humor it was supposed to be. Oh, well. 
  
 And Drew is a good guy. He's a small business owner, cut the dude a break. Cheers


----------



## elnero

mathi8vadhanan said:


> May be your dealer is lying and did not put in the order on time. This is what JF had to say about the distribution.


 
  
 Or they underestimated demand when they ordered. I get the sense this isn't any one person or companies fault but a collection of most dealers and distributers underestimating demand by a fairly significant amount and now everyone's trying to get more from Chord who can only make and ship so many in a day.


----------



## Torq

I want to be clear about one thing ...
  
 My intent in responding on general business behavior is NOT to rag on Moon Audio.  I'm sure they don't want this situation anymore than anyone else does and my only real issue there is having to make inquiries to find out what is going on when a delivery date was missed.
  
 Certainly, when I called to get information and couldn't get a delivery commitment, they were perfectly pleasant in cancelling my order (it was done before I got off the phone).  And while I went into that call figuring I'd not be making further orders with them, after it I probably will - just only for in-stock ready-to-ship items.


----------



## Torq

mscott58 said:


> Guess people didn't take my comment as the piece of poor humor it was supposed to be. Oh, well.
> 
> And Drew is a good guy. He's a small business owner, cut the dude a break. Cheers


 

 Fair enough.
  
 My bad.
  
 (And, see above, re: Moon Audio).


----------



## smial1966

Seriously?!? Why on earth are you bemoaning about the minor fulfilment delays of an innovative, relatively inexpensive and great sounding product? Comparing the Mojo to a crowdfunding project is disengenuous and patently absurd, as Chord have been overwhelmed by demand and are pulling out all the stops to satisfy customers. Compare Chord's proactive approach with that of LH Labs 'you'll receive your perk when we can be bothered to ship it' attitude and you'll see that you've very little to complain about. 




rwalkerphl said:


> Indee
> 
> 
> Indeed I have, and my wallet is not empty from prepaying for it... if the Mojo were a kickstarter, fair enough, but it isn't...


----------



## rwalkerphl

Quote:


smial1966 said:


> Seriously?!? Why on earth are you bemoaning about the minor fulfilment delays of an innovative, relatively inexpensive and great sounding product? Comparing the Mojo to a crowdfunding project is disengenuous and patently absurd, as Chord have been overwhelmed by demand and are pulling out all the stops to satisfy customers. Compare Chord's proactive approach with that of LH Labs 'you'll receive your perk when we can be bothered to ship it' attitude and you'll see that you've very little to complain about.


 
 Honestly, this isn't just about Chord. I've been hamstrung several times on this industry now, and Chord was jus the straw that broke the camels back. I'm still waiting for a Liquid Carbon. When I ordered cables from Moon Audio, 2 weeks later, after crickets, when I reached out to them, I got "your cable will ship today', and when I responded that I had 2 cables, they said 'oh, sorry, your 2 cables will ship today'. That doesn't count as good customer service... 
  
 So, I'm sorry if I have come across as brash, but I'm kinda to the point where, unless I see something, you don't get my money. If I miss out, my life won't be any the worse... I'm sure there will be a glut of them in 3 months


----------



## mscott58

And in the good news column, the AK100/Mojo/Sys Connect stack does play 192 files!


----------



## Sonic77

I got my refund from Moon Audio, I don't believe  in rewarding bad behavior.


----------



## smial1966

Very sorry to hear about your unfortunate experiences and I hope that you'll receive these items soon. If it's any consolation, Chord are an extremely reputable company and I'm sure that they really are working overtime to meet the exceptional demand for Mojo. 




rwalkerphl said:


> Honestly, this isn't just about Chord. I've been hamstrung several times on this industry now, and Chord was jus the straw that broke the camels back. I'm still waiting for a Liquid Carbon. When I ordered cables from Moon Audio, 2 weeks later, after crickets, when I reached out to them, I got "your cable will ship today', and when I responded that I had 2 cables, they said 'oh, sorry, your 2 cables will ship today'. That doesn't count as good customer service...
> 
> So, I'm sorry if I have come across as brash, but I'm kinda to the point where, unless I see something, you don't get my money. If I miss out, my life won't be any the worse... I'm sure there will be a glut of them in 3 months


----------



## highfell

rwalkerphl said:


> Well, I just heard from the place I ordered the Mojo that Chord are having "Production problems" and will not be releasing the mojo, and only trickling them to the US market from the 2nd week of November. This is the second time I have have not a small amount of money taken for a product, and then the supplier not come up with the goods.
> 
> I have to say this is the only industry I have some across where this happens - pay up front and commitments not met (although I am sure there are others). If these companies are so freaking good, then why can't they produce the product without the need for us to fund their businesses? I run a small business, and if I asked my customers to prepay, and then not deliver, I would not be in business any more.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not impressed...




Your issue is with the seller not Chord, I would argue. You have also agreed to pay in advance for a product that the seller hasn't yet got in stock.


----------



## Torq

mathi8vadhanan said:


> May be your dealer is lying and did not put in the order on time. This is what JF had to say about the distribution.


 

 When I called to cancel my Mojo, I was told that the reason for the delay was that the distributor hadn't shipped the order.
  
 They didn't know, or speculate, as to why.
  
 Moon has said they submitted a "huge" order (that's from the day of the Chord announcement), so I doubt it's a delay in ordering.  It might just be overwhelming demand, and that's what I'd like to think.  The few reports of "hissing" being heard both through sensitive IEMs but, also, physically from the Mojo unit itself, and this being identified by Chord as abnormal, does make me wonder if there isn't some other issue here though.
  
 I still want a Mojo.
  
 I'd pay a decent premium to have one in my hands before my next trip in the next couple of days.
  
 Hell, I'd buy a Hugo locally this afternoon if the thing could charge from USB.
  
Fingers crossed it's just an unforeseen demand issue.


----------



## x RELIC x

I need to clarify that the unit I have is from a preproduction batch and the hiss from that unit is unusual and Chord is replacing the unit. There should be no hiss with MoJo's from the production line. If there is unusual hiss then, as John has said earlier, it should be taken back to the dealer or Chord for replacement.


----------



## AndrewH13

apmusson said:


> My instant reaction (same flac file on both) was that the fiio x5 has a more intimate soundstage than the dx90. This impression was backed up by a colleague. We were listening to LCD2 rev 2, Mojo, both DAPs via coax.
> 
> Do you detect any differences?


 
  
 They are on different DAPs and I think the Hugo has a slightly larger soundstage.
  
 But comparing DX90 and X5 Headphones out, I would agree with you entirely, X5 seems more upfront because of narrower width and depth. Can this come through IDENTICAL bitstreams to the Mojo?


----------



## OK-Guy

highfell said:


> Your issue is with the seller not Chord, I would argue. You have also agreed to pay in advance for a product that the seller hasn't yet got in stock.


 
  
 have to agree... for everyone...
  
 there are no production problems at Chord, full stop.... several hundred Mojo's shipped out today (fact), tomorrow several hundred more will be sent out as will happen on Friday and every day of next week..
  
 I can't speak for what Dealers are telling Customers but I will give you updates if there's a problem, hth...


----------



## Yubacore

mojo ideas said:


> I can understand your frustration we a chord requested that distributor placed there purchase orders in a timely manor . Many did but not all.



  
  
 Funny you should say that. I was visiting my friend who lives in a grand old house in the UK a few weeks back. We had plans to go fly-fishing, but he had to cancel because apparently they were receiving for some unfathomable reason tons of people who wanted to place orders for something called the "MoJo". Must have been some kind of misunderstanding.


----------



## apmusson

andrewh13 said:


> They are on different DAPs and I think the Hugo has a slightly larger soundstage.
> 
> But comparing DX90 and X5 Headphones out, I would agree with you entirely, X5 seems more upfront because of narrower width and depth. Can this come through IDENTICAL bitstreams to the Mojo?




I haven't listened to the headphone out on the x5..... Just via coax on the Mojo (it was my friends X5). I am not going to try to explain it.


----------



## AndrewH13

apmusson said:


> I haven't listened to the headphone out on the x5..... Just via coax on the Mojo (it was my friends X5). I am not going to try to explain it.


 

 Just in case you misunderstood my humour, I wasn't trying to say 'Identical' seriously, just having a laugh at earlier posts. We British


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Received my Mojo, just now. Charging it now, no hiss/buzz so far.


----------



## Paul Meakin

andrewh13 said:


> Just in case you misunderstood my humour, I wasn't trying to say 'Identical' seriously, just having a laugh at earlier posts. We British




You have to get your Timing right with humour though, else you might make people Jittery. 

You wouldn't want to add any further Rapid-Fire Noise to this argument about transports, would you now?


----------



## gavinfabl

Right. Just had another evening with the Mojo. This baby is amazing. Let my wife have a listen and I nearly didn't get my headphones back. I can see another one being ordered 

Catch up with you all tomorrow. 

And those that haven't received yours. It is like the end of the world but trust me your day in heaven is coming soon


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> I need to clarify that the unit I have is from a preproduction batch and the hiss from that unit is unusual and Chord is replacing the unit. There should be no hiss with MoJo's from the production line. If there is unusual hiss then, as John has said earlier, it should be taken back to the dealer or Chord for replacement.




No hiss so far from my first-batch Moon unit. 

Zappa?


----------



## mscott58

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Received my Mojo, just now. Charging it now, no hiss/buzz so far.




Enjoy!!!


----------



## Mython

heartsmart said:


> ```
> [color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] is there anyone who compared dac part between iDSD Micro and Mojo ?[/color]
> ```


 
  
 The only iDSD Micro vs Mojo comparison, of any kind, I'm (yet) aware of is this:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2535#post_12028236
  
  
 .


----------



## Ivabign

Where would an owner of an AK100 & Mojo go to get a simple (shorter preferably) optical cable to connect the two - that isn't custom made and prohibitively expensive?


----------



## Watagump

ivabign said:


> Where would an owner of an AK100 & Mojo go to get a simple (shorter preferably) optical cable to connect the two - that isn't custom made and prohibitively expensive?


 
  
 Fantasy Island?


----------



## mscott58

watagump said:


> Fantasy Island?


 
_"Smiles everyone, smiles..."_
  
 But seriously, the Sys Connect cable is somewhat pricey, but worth it. They not only make it the right length, and ensure that the 90 bends are done correctly (non-trivial) but they also get the bend angle correct, as the Toslink connectors have to fit a very precise way - unlike typical TRS or TRRS or coax cables that are circular and fit no matter what angle you use. 
  
 Also the guys at Sys Connect are very responsive. For example when I published my pictures earlier they proactively contacted me and wanted to make sure I was okay with the slight bend in the cable. Turns out it's actually a good thing since it helps make space for the charging port. 
  
 Also they shipped super-fast. 
  
 Finally their cable allows the early AK100 to play 192KHz files, which not all Toslink can handle. 
  
 You pay for quality. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Dash

Mojo works natively with LG flex 2.


----------



## MoonAudio

ivabign said:


> Where would an owner of an AK100 & Mojo go to get a simple (shorter preferably) optical cable to connect the two - that isn't custom made and prohibitively expensive?


 
  
 We just created this version of our Silver Dragon Toslink Form Fit Cable this week to solve this problem & for a tighter connection between the Mojo & the AK120 II, AK100 II, AK240 or AK380.  
  
 http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html
  
  
  
 Please let me know if you have any questions.
  
 Thank you,
  
*Best*.
*Nichole Baird, CFO/VP of Marketing*




*106 Brady Court*
*Cary**, NC 27511 
 919-649-5018 *

http://www.moon-audio.com
Follow *Moon-Audio.com* Today!


----------



## mscott58

If anyone is interested, the Mojo/AK100 stack fits depth-wise in either a Pelican 1020 or 1040 case. If you want to store much else, you'll need the 1040, as it gives you some space (its longer) to put in some CIEM's/adapters/etc. I recommend getting the Pelican foam insert as then you can customize your storage. I just ordered a new piece of foam as my old one was cut-out to fit my X3/Rx stack and my K10's and now I'll need a different layout in the foam for the AK100/Mojo and my K10's. Cheers


----------



## alchemical

moonaudio said:


> We just created this version of our Silver Dragon Toslink Form Fit Cable this week to solve this problem & for a tighter connection between the Mojo & the AK120 II, AK100 II, AK240 or AK380.
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html
> 
> ...


 
 I'm presuming the cable equally fits original AK100/120 devices to the Mojo?


----------



## Ike1985

Here's some streaming Doom Metal-more on the emotional/softer end of the doom metal spectrum.  From an audiophile spectrum, it has excellent female vocals, electric guitars that fade into oblivion, crisp acoustic guitars, harsh male vocals, pianos, flutes, etc.  Great album from an obscure doom metal band:
  
 Angellore:
  
 www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzbyzkPAkZI
  
 and another form the same album(a more up-beat song)
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MmnA8uTvQA
  

 Probably sounds amazing on Mojo, looking forward to getting one in the US soon.


----------



## jmills8

ike1985 said:


> Here's some streaming Doom Metal-more on the emotional/softer end of the doom metal spectrum.  From an audiophile spectrum, it has excellent female vocals, electric guitars that fade into oblivion, crisp acoustic guitars, harsh male vocals, pianos, flutes, etc.  Great album from an obscure doom metal band:
> 
> Angellore:
> 
> ...


 https://youtu.be/zb-bnOJ_L-k


----------



## tassardar

mscott58 said:


> The stack is in the house!
> 
> Now just need some 3M DuoLock to hold them together.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try adding the CDM into the stack and drive some large headphones. Quite a fantastic experience. My MoJo will arrive this saturday!


----------



## rwalkerphl

ok-guy said:


> have to agree... for everyone...
> 
> there are no production problems at Chord, full stop.... several hundred Mojo's shipped out today (fact), tomorrow several hundred more will be sent out as will happen on Friday and every day of next week..
> 
> I can't speak for what Dealers are telling Customers but I will give you updates if there's a problem, hth...


 

 This is all well and good. My question is why you announce a product 2 weeks ago, and you your dealer network starts taking orders after the announcement and expecting payment. Now, 2 weeks later, the product is starting to ship. From a US perspective, it'll take at least a week to get here. And as an FYI, I'm British, so it's not an American thing - it's a deliver what you commit to thing. So there we go.


----------



## Heartsmart

mython said:


> The only iDSD Micro vs Mojo comparison, of any kind, I'm (yet) aware of is this:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2535#post_12028236
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Currawong

rwalkerphl said:


> ok-guy said:
> 
> 
> > have to agree... for everyone...
> ...


 

 Because the dealers didn't know about it until it was announced?
  
 As someone who calmly waited a total of 2 or more years collectively for various new products (HD800s, LCD-2s etc.) I do feel like beating up you guys for being impatient for having to wait a couple of weeks for something you haven't lost and isn't going to harm you having to wait for. 
  
 Separately, Normally I'd say that I agree about dealers charging up-front isn't good, but given how often they get screwed around by customers, it would make a mountain more work if they had to chase every single pre-order and wait for payment, then go through re-assigning individual pieces to other customers if they don't, then dealing with angry emails, so I can understand why they charge from the start.


----------



## headwhacker

hah 2 weeks delay is nothing. Compared to how long one CIEM maker make their customers wait when they release new products. They take your money upfront and already made more money off of it before you get the product.


----------



## rwalkerphl

*I understand you waited a long time, but does that make it acceptable?* And did you pay for your HD800's and wait a year or whatever? I just don't see why we should accept paying upfront and waiting an indeterminate time. I don't care if it is a dealer or manufacturer. As far as I am concerned, they are the same, representing a product. I reiterate that this is pretty well the only industry I have participated in as a consumer where you pay and wait until whomever delivers. And that other consumers will beat me up for being impatient. How about you pay for a tank of gas for your car, and get it a month from now - is that acceptable? No. How about if you pay for your groceries now and get them in February? Acceptable? No. If someone said to me, they will be shipping in December, I could accept that and make my choice. And Chord are responding because I made my feelings public. Otherwise everyone would probably just have to suck it up...


----------



## Lohb

Is there a perceived difference in SQ on coax vs USB input on the mojo from anyone who has tried both inputs ??


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ivabign said:


> Where would an owner of an AK100 & Mojo go to get a simple (shorter preferably) optical cable to connect the two - that isn't custom made and prohibitively expensive?


 
 Found this on eBay. There are not a lot of short toslink cables out there, unless you go custom route.


----------



## jmills8

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Found this on eBay. There are not a lot of short toslink cables out there, unless you go custom route.


Thats a joke unless for home use on a table.


----------



## georgelai57

I saw the Mojo today at a shop and I must say it looks classier than in the pics. Had a brief test AK240SS-Mojo-Nighthawk and was mighty impressed.
  
 The shop then tried to connect the Fiio X3II via coaxial out to the Mojo but failed to make it work.


----------



## Lohb

jmills8 said:


> Thats a joke unless for home use on a table.


 

 it is a DAP to MOJO connector...


----------



## headwhacker

rwalkerphl said:


> *I understand you waited a long time, but does that make it acceptable?* And did you pay for your HD800's and wait a year or whatever? I just don't see why we should accept paying upfront and waiting an indeterminate time. I don't care if it is a dealer or manufacturer. As far as I am concerned, they are the same, representing a product. I reiterate that this is pretty well the only industry I have participated in as a consumer where you pay and wait until whomever delivers. And that other consumers will beat me up for being impatient. How about you pay for a tank of gas for your car, and get it a month from now - is that acceptable? No. How about if you pay for your groceries now and get them in February? Acceptable? No. If someone said to me, they will be shipping in December, I could accept that and make my choice. And Chord are responding because I made my feelings public. Otherwise everyone would probably just have to suck it up...


 
  
 I am not saying you have to accept it. I don't. In the end you had the option to cancel and get your money back. My point is this things happen and not just on audio. I am not going to compare it to a tank of gas or groceries. (Who pays for a gas if you are not in a gas station with your car? I don't) We already hear you the first time. So I get it your are frustrated. But what would you get making ridiculous analogies? 
  
 I don't even have my Mojo yet. So what, I can still enjoy listening to my music. I still can get my groceries fill the tank with gas while waiting for my mojo.


----------



## Duncan

mscott58 said:


> If anyone is interested, the Mojo/AK100 stack fits depth-wise in either a Pelican 1020 or 1040 case. If you want to store much else, you'll need the 1040, as it gives you some space (its longer) to put in some CIEM's/adapters/etc. I recommend getting the Pelican foam insert as then you can customize your storage. I just ordered a new piece of foam as my old one was cut-out to fit my X3/Rx stack and my K10's and now I'll need a different layout in the foam for the AK100/Mojo and my K10's. Cheers


Ooh, I have a 1020 somewhere, wonder if the Layla's will fit in as well... Will need to investigate


----------



## rwalkerphl

headwhacker said:


> I am not saying you have to accept it. I don't. In the end you had the option to cancel and get your money back. My point is this things happen and not just on audio. I am not going to compare it to a tank of gas or groceries. (Who pays for a gas if you are not in a gas station with your car? I don't) We already hear you the first time. So I get it your are frustrated. But what would you get making ridiculous analogies?
> 
> I don't even have my Mojo yet. So what, I can still enjoy listening to my music. I still can get my groceries fill the tank with gas while waiting for my mojo.


 

 I think, when people point at my comments, that I am entitled to respond. Currawong made a comment, and I responded. 
  
 My point is, that it seems that engineers with some secret sauce product seem to expect us to be at their whim. I am not prepared to accept that if they are not prepared to keep me informed. 
  
 And, FYI, I have requested a refund, so I am not a hypocrite while discussing this.
  
 As far as I am concerned, it's subject closed for me. But, if you choose to point at me and disagree, I reserve the right to respond and defend myself.


----------



## Duncan

rwalkerphl said:


> I think, when people point at my comments, that I am entitled to respond. Currawong made a comment, and I responded.
> 
> My point is, that it seems that engineers with some secret sauce product seem to expect us to be at their whim. I am not prepared to accept that if they are not prepared to keep me informed.
> 
> ...


Admittedly I'm coming into this late, but colour me confused, a VENDOR decides to levy a pre order fee, and has problems getting stock, how is that the MANUFACTURERS problem that needs direct intervention?

You made the conscious choice to pre order from said vendor, and I can understand it can be a PITA waiting around (which is why I ended up paying the same in shipping / customs charges if not more for my SysConcepts cable than its actual cost, couldn't be doing with the waiting around), but as was noted previously, this happens in all sectors...

Don't be sore at the manufacturer (whether Chord, Apple or otherwise) either be sore at yourself for ordering from somewhere that wanted cash up front, or be more patient...

Good things come to those that wait.


----------



## headwhacker

rwalkerphl said:


> I think, when people point at my comments, that I am entitled to respond. Currawong made a comment, and I responded.
> 
> My point is, that it seems that engineers with some secret sauce product seem to expect us to be at their whim. I am not prepared to accept that if they are not prepared to keep me informed.
> 
> ...


 
 I didn't quote your post. I'm just merely stating an experience that this kind of things happen. You can always find people here which is not in-line with your choice. You don't need to defend your post. As always you can agree or disgaree with how a vendor behaves by your wallet.


----------



## rwalkerphl

headwhacker said:


> I didn't quote your post. I'm just merely stating an experience that this kind of things happen. You can always find people here which is not in-line with your choice. You don't need to defend your post. As always you can agree or disgaree with how a vendor behaves by your wallet.


 

 Actually you did quote my post.


----------



## headwhacker

georgelai57 said:


> I saw the Mojo today at a shop and I must say it looks classier than in the pics. Had a brief test AK240SS-Mojo-Nighthawk and was mighty impressed.
> 
> The shop then tried to connect the Fiio X3II via coaxial out to the Mojo but failed to make it work.


 
  
 You need the right coax cable for X3. Is this shop connnect-it? They are using the iBasso coax cable for demo, I think it's different from what Fiio is using.


----------



## headwhacker

rwalkerphl said:


> Actually you did quote my post.


 
  
 I'm referring to this post. But yeah I did quote you on this post.


----------



## georgelai57

headwhacker said:


> You need the right coax cable for X3. Is this shop connnect-it? They are using the iBasso coax cable for demo, I think it's different from what Fiio is using.


 

 It was Song Bros at Funan. Maybe it was the wrong cable but I have zero experience with co-axials. So are we saying that the co-axial cables are supplied with the Fiio X3II and X5II and they will definitely work with the Mojo?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

obsidyen said:


> I've just got this little bad boy... Compared to iDSD Micro:
> 
> *- Much much better bass. Better extension, hits harder and more bass presence.*
> - Highs are much more detailed and natural. They extend more but don't fatigue the ears.
> ...


 
  
  
 Specs don't back up that bass _*punch*_ claim 
  
 I got about 8-15 folks with money who would buy an item that hits harder than the Micro iDSD.....and I would too.
  
 I wanna clarify what your saying.
  
 My headphones will hit harder with the mojo than the iDSD?


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> It was Song Bros at Funan. Maybe it was the wrong cable but I have zero experience with co-axials. So are we saying that the co-axial cables are supplied with the Fiio X3II and X5II and they will definitely work with the Mojo?




The coaxial output jack of the X3ii and X5ii are 4 pole TRRS given that it is shared with the line out. The coaxial adaptor that came with each unit should be the appropriate one. Also, you need to select what output the jack will be in the System Settings, line or coax.


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> The coaxial output jack of the X3ii and X5ii are 4 pole TRRS given that it is shared with the line out. The coaxial adaptor that came with each unit should be the appropriate one. Also, you need to select what output the jack will be in the System Settings, line or coax.


 

 Thanks.


----------



## Duncan

For a quick check, you can use any three pole jack (how I tested my X5 and Mojo) and whilst not 75ohm, it should work with those products that don't use TRRS connectors, so that you can test (the cable required, ignoring whether 50 or 75ohm is essentially a mono to mono Jack cable - funny point my phone now changes mono to mojo automatically, guess it's learned that word well!)


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> For a quick check, you can use any three pole jack (how I tested my X5 and Mojo) and whilst not 75ohm, it should work with those products that don't use TRRS connectors, so that you can test (the cable required, ignoring whether 50 or 75ohm is essentially a mono to mono Jack cable -* funny point my phone now changes mono to mojo automatically, guess it's learned that word well!)*




That is funny.


----------



## musicday

dash said:


> Mojo works natively with LG flex 2.


How is the battery life with Flex2?
Does it still get hot?
Compared to LG Flex the latest must have a very short battery life.


----------



## obsidyen

hawaiibadboy said:


> Specs don't back up that bass _*punch*_ claim
> 
> I got about 8-15 folks with money who would buy an item that hits harder than the Micro iDSD.....and I would too.
> 
> ...


 

 What specs are we talking about? I never pay attention to them, only the sound (except for output impedance, I wouldn't want that to be more than 3 ohms).
  
 I can't speak for all headphones out there, but with Oppo PM-3 and Earsonics Velvet, I feel that bass is better in every way. It's more textured, tighter and it's got more presence and hits stronger. Bass extension is also better, I can hear/feel sub-bass more easily with Mojo. Still though, audition it if you can as audio can be a subjective passion.


----------



## Duncan

If it's all a bit Meghan Trainor, then I have to say that the QP1R goes lower, but it sounds flabby and slow in comparison.

I overall prefer the sound of the Mojo, still can hit hard like a truck doing 90, but has delicacy and warmth at the same time


----------



## jmills8

obsidyen said:


> What specs are we talking about? I never pay attention to them, only the sound (except for output impedance, I wouldn't want that to be more than 3 ohms).
> 
> I can't speak for all headphones out there, but with Oppo PM-3 and Earsonics Velvet, I feel that bass is better in every way. It's more textured, tighter and it's got more presence and hits stronger. Bass extension is also better, I can hear/feel sub-bass more easily with Mojo. Still though, audition it if you can as audio can be a subjective passion.


But there are other portable amps that are as neutral as the mojo and some that are more neutral than the mojo. Also they have bass boost that boost the bass deeper and cleaner. Plus are smaller.


----------



## Duncan

Are we talking amps or DAC amps that have a smaller footprint?


----------



## jmills8

duncan said:


> Are we talking amps or DAC amps that have a smaller footprint?


Both amp and dac or just an,amp.


----------



## imattersuk

drubrew said:


> That's great to know so maybe LG is providing the drivers in this case. I know my Samsung Tab S does not work We are picking up a new Galaxy to check on it. Maybe folks should post to the thread when they're phones will or will not work. Android is an open source code which is why there are so many variances in results.
> 
> I'll look into the Apple issue. I know anytime I disconnect and reconnect the Hugo or Mojo I have to tell it to use the Chord in the Midi control panel. Apple unlike Windows wont let you create a true default hierarchy of which audio devices over rule if reconnected.


 
 Discovered a new issue. If you upgrade Onkyo HF player to the unlocked version then Tidal, Youtube, Lg Music app etc. will not work unless you disconnect the OTG cable the phone end. Removing from Mojo and plugging back in doesn't work, now this is a strange one.


----------



## lukeap69

That's basically if you give permission to the app e.g. Onkyo HF to use USB DAC. It happens also to UAPP and HibyMusic. 

My fix is usually restarting/rebooting the phone.


----------



## obsidyen

jmills8 said:


> But there are other portable amps that are as neutral as the mojo and some that are more neutral than the mojo. Also they have bass boost that boost the bass deeper and cleaner. Plus are smaller.


 

 Maybe... I doubt that any other portable amp/dac can beat Mojo in terms of sound quality. Also, it doesn't change the fact that I prefer Mojo to Micro iDSD in every way. Micro iDSD bass boost doesn't boost the bass at all, by the way. I heard no discernible difference between on and off.


----------



## jmills8

T





obsidyen said:


> Maybe... I doubt that any other portable amp/dac can beat Mojo in terms of sound quality. Also, it doesn't change the fact that I prefer Mojo to Micro iDSD in every way. Micro iDSD bass boost doesn't boost the bass at all, by the way. I heard no discernible difference between on and off.


The point is to enjoy so enjoy it.Try the Arrow.


----------



## OK-Guy

rwalkerphl said:


> This is all well and good. My question is why you announce a product 2 weeks ago, and you your dealer network starts taking orders after the announcement and expecting payment. Now, 2 weeks later, the product is starting to ship. From a US perspective, it'll take at least a week to get here. And as an FYI, I'm British, so it's not an American thing - it's a deliver what you commit to thing. So there we go.


 
  
 for your information, Chord have no control of what happens between the Dealer & Customer, any arrangements that you decide to make with the vendor are not Chord's responsibility... Chord fulfills orders placed by the Distributor who in turn supplies their Dealer network in the region they operate in. 
  
 btw... you don't get any special favours for being British, I treat everyone the same... call it my global view on equality, hth... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


rwalkerphl said:


> And Chord are responding because I made my feelings public. Otherwise everyone would probably just have to suck it up...


 
  
 no I responded to the spurious claims that Chord had 'production problems' which were completely unfounded, it had nothing to do with 'your' purchase or feelings... if you would of contacted me directly I would have asked you to take up your complaint regarding the Dealer with our North American Distributor, its how the lines of communication work when your business is a World-Wide enterprise.


----------



## PhilW

I concur, absolutely no production issues from Chord and believe me stock has flowed exceptionally well. As I type I have 5 units left of my last batch. Pretty sure that won't last long though.


----------



## audionewbi

I just carried a quick amp test and my results are as follows:
  
*Portaphile 627x:* Sadly this amp proves to be the worst offender. Mojo has out classed this amp by a large margin. 
*Meir Audio quickstep:* This amp did not alter the sound but to me there is no point in pairing it with quickstep as Mojo alone offers far more volume than paired with quickstep.
*Wagnus Epsilon S:* Expanded the soundstage which was nice but like the other amp the amp section is just nowhere as powerful as Mojo. I felt transparency also took a hit.
*Analg2paper TR-07hp:* This was the best pairing of the lot. Like other amps the transparency took a hit but the added bonus was the bass had a nicer reverb. To my ears the bass become extended the the decay was a lot more natural. The mid-bass to my ears was reduced and sub-bass become a little more prominent. 
  
*Summary: *Add an amp if you like to color the sound and play around with the tuning, I see no real value in adding amp. So far I dont have any amp that is as powerful as mojo.


----------



## jmills8

audionewbi said:


> I just carried a quick amp test and my results are as follows:
> 
> *Portaphile 627x:* Sadly this amp proves to be the worst offender. Mojo has out classed this amp by a large margin.
> *Meir Audio quickstep:* This amp did not alter the sound but to me there is no point in pairing it with quickstep as Mojo alone offers far more volume than paired with quickstep.
> ...


obvious that was your answer from the start.


----------



## PANURUS

On 13 Oct 2015, at 09:43, I send this mail to chord about HUGO TT
 I think this mail give you information about PCM 0 and 1 could change in the application that you use to feed the Mojo.
  
  
  
 Hi
  
 The HUGO TT can be used on Android without driver.
 On my Android smartphone, I use the Onkyo HF player application with my DAC.
  
 Does Chord propose an application with oversampling for android devices?
 What are your recommandations if not ?
 If I have to work with my application:
 Is it better to play 44.1 kz at 176.4 khz
 Is it better to play HD 24/96 at 192 kHz
 Is it better to use DSD format at 3 or 6  MHz.
 Or must I let the chord tt work with the slower format?
  
 Here are the Chord words.
  
 Hi Jean
  
 We don’t recommend over sampling unless using hardware (not software). 
  
Kind Regards
Tom Vaughan
 Pro-Audio & Manufacturing 
  
  
So now i have a mojo and I use Onkyo HF player.
 I observe that "Onkyo HF player" does not work like when I use my Oppo HA-2.
  
 With the Oppo HA-2, i have to place the output volume of my galaxy S3 at the maximum to listen the music with the maximum of dynamic.
 With the Mojo, The level control on the android has no effect on the output level signal of the Mojo.
  
 So this confirms that the PCM 0 and 1 are affected by the application. 
  
 More : the circuit of the digital/analogic converter in the player (PC,MAC, .....) could affect the linearity in the digital stream.


----------



## mjdutton

There were some comments about lithium polymer (LP) batteries on here a few days ago. The life of an LP is totally controlled/limited by the charging and monitoring electronics.  If done well you might get 5 years of life, but this will still be largely governed by the number and type charge/discharge cycles.  10 years is not (currently) possible.  I understand that the Mojo has a 1 year battery guarantee.  BTW I work for the larger LP manufacturer.


----------



## musicday

philw said:


> I concur, absolutely no production issues from Chord and believe me stock has flowed exceptionally well. As I type I have 5 units left of my last batch. Pretty sure that won't last long though.



Hello Phil,
When are you guys getting Dave?
Interested to have a listen


----------



## audionewbi

I am certain by the time Mojo batteries dies 90% of us are already busy with new toys CHORD has released, having said that the battery inside Mojo is plug and play. So it will not be hard to replace it.


----------



## musicday

mjdutton said:


> There were some comments about lithium polymer (LP) batteries on here a few days ago. The life of an LP is totally controlled/limited by the charging and monitoring electronics.  If done well you might get 5 years of life, but this will still be largely governed by the number and type charge/discharge cycles.  10 years is not (currently) possible.  I understand that the Mojo has a 1 year battery guarantee.  BTW I work for the larger LP manufacturer.



Thank you for your information, if that's the case why Chord didn't go with lithium ion battery?
Knowing them and being invited at their factory I've seen it and believe they use only the best components in their products always.


----------



## headwhacker

audionewbi said:


> I just carried a quick amp test and my results are as follows:
> 
> *Portaphile 627x:* Sadly this amp proves to be the worst offender. Mojo has out classed this amp by a large margin.
> *Meir Audio quickstep:* This amp did not alter the sound but to me there is no point in pairing it with quickstep as Mojo alone offers far more volume than paired with quickstep.
> ...


 
 Or just use the EQ and prevent your stack from growing tall.


----------



## mjdutton

musicday said:


> Thank you for your information, if that's the case why Chord didn't go with lithium ion battery?
> Knowing them and being invited at their factory I've seen it and believe they use only the best components in their products always.


 
 Apology -   lithium polymer (LP)  battery is strictly called a lithium-ion polymer battery - it is the best to use in this application.  There are lots of other lithium batteries including:
  
 lithium cobalt oxide (LiCoO)
 lithium iron phosphate (LiFePO4), 
 lithium manganese oxide (LMO) 
 lithium nickel manganese cobalt oxide (NMC) 
 lithium nickel cobalt aluminum oxide (NCA) 
 lithium titanate (LTO) 
 lithium sulphur (li-S)
  
  
 Lithium Sulphur are likely to take over from LPs in the future since they have good density and a high cycle rate (2000)


----------



## Mojo ideas

sonic77 said:


> Thanks for that info, I'm in the second batch, actually I ordered 2



Only two ..... They make the idea Christmas gift  Only kidding ....... But they do...


----------



## peareye

One for each ear?


----------



## Bengkia369

I dun really bother to buy a used Ak100 just to perfect stack with Mojo but I can understand why many do that.
For me, this combo just rocks even my non audiophile friends agreed after they tried it.


----------



## M-13

What are the main differences of the Headphone out between the AK240 and Mojo? Are they close or is the Mojo way better? (in what way?)


----------



## Bengkia369

m-13 said:


> What are the main differences of the Headphone out between the AK240 and Mojo? Are they close or is the Mojo way better? (in what way?)




Mojo is way more musical and enjoyable than ak240.


----------



## derGabe

Too bad that you spent a ****load of money on something, that is now only used as a transport.


----------



## jmills8

Too bad the Clip cant be connected to mojo.


----------



## evolutionx

For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.


----------



## Tony1110

Can't believe how good the humble Aurisonics Rockets sound out of Mojo. Best £399 I ever spent.


----------



## Bengkia369

tony1110 said:


> Can't believe how good the humble Aurisonics Rockets sound out of Mojo. Best £399 I ever spent.




Almost every headphone or iems I tried sounds great on the Mojo!


----------



## georgelai57




----------



## MoonAudio

alchemical said:


> I'm presuming the cable equally fits original AK100/120 devices to the Mojo?


 
 Yes, the Silver Dragon Toslink Form Fit Cable also fits original AK100 & AK120 to the Mojo as well.
  
 Thanks, for asking!
  
 Here is a picture with my original AK100.
  
  
  

  
  
*Best*.
*Nichole Baird, CFO/VP of Marketing*





*106 Brady Court*
*Cary**, NC 27511 
 919-649-5018 *

http://www.moon-audio.com
Follow *Moon-Audio.com* Today!


----------



## Mojo ideas

evolutionx said:


> For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.
> 
> That works nicely. J Franks


----------



## Takeanidea

My review has been up for a couple of days http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14363 . I didn't do everything with the Mojo that I wanted to, but I did try as many different combos of IEMs and full size OTG and SPDIF and USB to try and find weaknesses.
 The Mojo needs some more help to power the HE-6 in my opinion; these phones are almost like speakers in their power needs. 
 My good friend Dillan @dill3000  now has the review model and early reports indicate he is getting amazing results through line out into the heart of "the Beast" http://www.head-fi.org/products/diy-the-beast-power-amplifier/reviews/14314 . Stay tuned for Dillan's review , as someone who makes amps his thoughts should be interesting reading.


----------



## WCDchee

dergabe said:


> Too bad that you spent a ****load of money on something, that is now only used as a transport.




Not saying it's money well spent  but transports actually do make a difference. Yesterday someone was asking about the use of expensive DAPs as transports. Thing is with optical and coaxial inputs, the mojo actually runs synchronously, meaning that the clock being used is the transport's. Similar to how we hear about clock upgrades like the different crystek clocks and femto clocks, different daps have clocks of varying qualities which affect the sound quality. The daps also have their own audio processing digitally which affect the sound too. It's like how the iBasso DAPs have shown to have massive sound changes with different firmwares.

Take the AK380 for example, it's got nice femto clocks in them and are really superior as a transport, they sound noticeably better than other daps as transports.

Having said that, no way in hell I would use something so expensive as a transport  I'm happy with my X5! Haha!


----------



## jmills8

wcdchee said:


> Not saying it's money well spent  but transports actually do make a difference. Yesterday someone was asking about the use of expensive DAPs as transports. Thing is with optical and coaxial inputs, the mojo actually runs synchronously, meaning that the clock being used is the transport's. Similar to how we hear about clock upgrades like the different crystek clocks and femto clocks, different daps have clocks of varying qualities which affect the sound quality. The daps also have their own audio processing digitally which affect the sound too. It's like how the iBasso DAPs have shown to have massive sound changes with different firmwares.
> 
> Take the AK380 for example, it's got nice femto clocks in them and are really superior as a transport, they sound noticeably better than other daps as transports.
> 
> Having said that, no way in hell I would use something so expensive as a transport  I'm happy with my X5! Haha!


 What a downer.


----------



## sonickarma

Which portable transports bypass transport processing/DAC for optical and coaxial outputs? 

Not sure if it even exists?


----------



## singleended58

peareye said:


> One for each ear?



 


mono DAC system???


----------



## lukeap69

evolutionx said:


> For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.




Very good idea mate! Thanks.


----------



## OK-Guy

jmills8 said:


> What a downer.


 
  
 for every downer in life there's always something that uplifts you... today my spark consist of a couple of Album's I'm listening to, one old & one new in today. Brandi Carlile 'live' and Steven Wilson's latest 'Hand Cannot Erase'... thanks to Highfell for spending my dosh & Amazon for a prime delivery for the latter, just the tonic for a man defying death and surviving man-flu...


----------



## BRCMRGN

I've been inventorying my digital cables and testing various transports with the Mojo. Here's what works so far:
  
 Fiio:
   X5 - standard mono 3.5mm coax-out
   X3 ii non-standard Fiios TRRS coax-out 
   X5 ii non-standard Fiios TRRS coax-out 
  
 A&K (optical):
   AK100
   RWAK100
   AK120 Titan
   AK120 II
   AK240
  
 Cayin:
   N5 - standard mono 3.5mm coax-out
  
 Cowon:
   Plenue P1 - optical
  
 iBasso:
   DX90 - standard mono 3.5mm coax-out
  
 Sony:
   A17 - Sony WMC-NWH10 + standard micro-usb cable
  
 Apple:
   iPod Touch 5G - Apple CCK + standard micro-usb cable
  
 Lootoo
    PAW 5000 - optical
  
  
 The coax and optical interoperability has been very good so far, with the exception of a cheap optical cable that broke after about 10 minutes of use and some cheap coax to 3.5mm adapters which had intermittent contact right out of the box.  I guess you get what you pay for.
  
 The non-standard (TRRS instead of mono) coax-out cables on the newer Fiio DAPs are very annoying.  They convert to RCA, which means another adapter or cable for the Mojo and they will eventually get lost.  It would be nice to only have to carry one 3.5mm coax-out cable with the Mojo.  My compromise in to get two 6" Moon Audio Black Dragon coax cables for the Mojo - one with mono 3.5mm and one with 3.5mm TRRS for Fiio.
  
 My suggestions to manufactures are:
   1. If you want to use coax as your digital-out, use a separate port, so that standard cables can be used. [like iBasso, Cayin and original Fiio X5]
   2. If you want your digital-out to share a jack, use 3.5mm optical, because that is also a standard configuration. [like A&K and Lootoo PAW 5000]
   3. Reread 1 & 2
  
 We are used to Apple and Sony having proprietary connectors, but they have enough market presence to pull it off.  Nobody else should even consider the possibility.


----------



## musicday

Like it or not,Chord Mojo is the most successful device ever launched and this thread full of people who enjoy it so much can confirm it.
Very pleased for Chord Electronics with their success, i knew it.
Can't wait for the accessories to be available.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

lukeap69 said:


> Very good idea mate! Thanks.


 

  
  
 Rubber band?? Nah...what a good way to ugly up a nice unique item.
  
 If the power claims turn out to be true which make no sense based on spec but hey...never know? Ima try one and test it and post a video of it relative to an ifi micro IDSD . Un edited vid from one to the other demonstrating raw power.  I'll buy one right away if this turns out to be the case.
  
 Until then I'll unsub and let ya'll enjoy the beauty that is this little piece of awesome.
  
 Velcro over rubber....especially orange


----------



## hamhamhamsta

How do mojo connect with dx90 and where can I get a cable for it?


----------



## fumoffuXx

Here you go people, Size comparison in realtime scale! 
  
 On TOP WE HAVE MOJOJOJOJO
  
 1) DX50
 2) DX90
 3) AK 100ii
 4) AK 120ii
 5) AK 240
 6) Sony A17
 7) Sony ZX100
 8) Sony ZX2
 9) Cayin N5
 10) Cayin N6
 11) Teac HA-P90SD
 12) Samsung Note 4
  
 You are welcome


----------



## headwhacker

hamhamhamsta said:


> How do mojo connect with dx90 and where can I get a cable for it?


 
  
 coax cable. It comes in the box when you buy DX90.


----------



## mscott58

fumoffuxx said:


> Here you go people, Size comparison in realtime scale!
> 
> On TOP WE HAVE MOJOJOJOJO
> 
> ...




Now that's a stack!!!


----------



## pitchblack

He is on stock I'm on my way to get my MoJo..... 

send with LG G4


----------



## mjdutton

musicday said:


> Like it or not,Chord Mojo is the most successful device ever launched and this thread full of people who enjoy it so much can confirm it.
> Very pleased for Chord Electronics with their success, i knew it.
> Can't wait for the accessories to be available.


 

 Yes the Mojo is very good and far better than my Hugo which is only 3 months old.  I do wish Chord would upgrade it with a PCB swap, but I have been told that there will not be an upgrade or Hugo 2 and hence I'm going to sell my Hugo and get what I can before all the World hears about Mojo.


----------



## sonickarma

3M velcro and some rubber sheet to help with stop heat transfer gives you a 'Nice little strapless number'


----------



## Ike1985

evolutionx said:


> For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.


 
  
 Brilliant. I'll get one in black.


----------



## Ike1985

wcdchee said:


> Not saying it's money well spent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 So then DAP doesn't matter unless you're running coaxial/optical.  Also what you're saying is that when using a DAP coaxial/optical with the Mojo, you're opting to use the DAP's clock instead of the Mojo's clock.  So you're unsatisfied with the Mojo's clocking ability?


----------



## WCDchee

sonickarma said:


> Which portable transports bypass transport processing/DAC for optical and coaxial outputs?
> 
> Not sure if it even exists?




Nah there's no such thing, the signal has to be prepared before even being put out digitally. Plus you will always need a clock


----------



## WCDchee

ike1985 said:


> So then DAP doesn't matter unless you're running coaxial/optical.  Also what you're saying is that when using a DAP coaxial/optical with the Mojo, you're opting to use the DAP's clock instead of the Mojo's clock.  So you're unsatisfied with the Mojo's clocking ability?




You're absolutely right!! Except that apart from the new Onkyo and Pioneer there isn't anything else that puts out a USB digital signal 

It is not that I'm unsatisfied with the mojo's clocking ability, but unless my understanding is wrong, most dacs' internal clocks only work when you use the asynchronous USB input. The coaxial and optical inputs are by nature synchronous, there is NO other option. You cannot choose to use mojo's clocks when you use coax or optical 

On the contrary I am almost certain that the mojo has better clocks than the x5, if there was a way to use it I definitely would!


----------



## Ike1985

wcdchee said:


> You're absolutely right!! Except that apart from the new Onkyo and Pioneer there isn't anything else that puts out a USB digital signal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Phones. I'm looking at Samsung S7 and Sony Xperia Z5c.


----------



## WCDchee

ike1985 said:


> Phones. I'm looking at Samsung S7 and Sony Xperia Z5c.




Yea there's that option too. But the decision for me lies more along the lines of choosing to keep my music and my phone separate. Besides, some users have noted different phone transports sounding different, I speculate that it is because the USB output from the phone has a power component and some phones have a dirtier USB output than others. However, having never tried it myself I cannot be certain about that.


----------



## mscott58

224 gigs up and running! Once I get another 128gb card and swap out the 64 I'll be able to have my entire music collection on the AK100. Then if I go to 200gb cards it could go up to 432gbs. Sweet. 



Cheers


----------



## jamestux

wcdchee said:


> Yea there's that option too. But the decision for me lies more along the lines of choosing to keep my music and my phone separate. Besides, some users have noted different phone transports sounding different, I speculate that it is because the USB output from the phone has a power component and some phones have a dirtier USB output than others. However, having never tried it myself I cannot be certain about that.


my volume control works on my S6 edge when feeding the mojo... this tells me that it's still not a "pure" signal so I don't think that USB is your panacea either. Plus it adds interference from the radio!


----------



## jlbrach

Mojo is way more musical and enjoyable than ak240. 
  
 untrue the 240 which i have is outstanding and sound fantastic when i use an IEM...it however doesnt have the power to drive my power hungry cans and that is where the mojo comes in....it would be insane to buy a 240 simply to use it as a transport but if you already own one using it to listen to high end cans makes sense...personally i use my 120 as a transport


----------



## NZtechfreak

jamestux said:


> my volume control works on my S6 edge when feeding the mojo... this tells me that it's still not a "pure" signal so I don't think that USB is your panacea either. Plus it adds interference from the radio!




Many DACs are designed to hand off volume control to the transport, that doesn't in itself imply any loss of fidelity.


----------



## KT66

New boxes everywhere at Kt66 towers.

 Will try Mojo with Windows 8.1 phone and new Sony Z5 I got today.

Sorry to be so lazy but can someone point me to cables that can connect phones to Mojo, both have micro USB.

Might also try with Nokia N8(symbian) for a laugh it's still the best sounding phone I have heard


----------



## soundblast75

My latest report on the battery life is 7 1/2 hours, its better, but by now I should be getting 10 or more.
Did you guys get 10 hours straight from first couple of charges or was it less initially. Should I now charge it for 10 hours or just until light goes off?


----------



## NZtechfreak

kt66 said:


> New boxes everywhere at Kt66 towers.
> 
> Will try Mojo with Windows 8.1 phone and new Sony Z5 I got today.
> 
> ...




Don't bother with WP 8.1, no USB device support there. 

Might work with the N8, I've used a few DACs with the 808.


----------



## jlbrach

i challenge anybody to do a blind test of the 120 to the 240 as a transport and identify any differences beyond a faulty connection etc...i have both and there is not a scintilla of difference and if there is i cannot hear it..... the discussion is moot because anyone who would purchase a 240 to use solely as a transport rather than a used 100 or 120 has too much money!......i am one who is called crazy by my girlfriend for constantly buying the latest and greatest but in this case it is simply silly


----------



## Ike1985

jamestux said:


> my volume control works on my S6 edge when feeding the mojo... this tells me that it's still not a "pure" signal so I don't think that USB is your panacea either. Plus it adds interference from the radio!


 
  
 Why would it be bad that the volume on your phone affects the Mojo? Isn't that what Chord intended?


----------



## NZtechfreak

ike1985 said:


> Why would it be bad that the volume on your phone affects the Mojo? Isn't that what Chord intended?




It's not bad, despite continued assertions here in this thread that it indicates "impurity" of the audio signal.


----------



## gavinfabl

Ok, just trying the Mojo with the Sony Xperia Z5 Compact. It worked after I switched off a setting in USB options for installing software when connected. The Sony Music app works ok, but increasing the phone volume also increases the Mojo volume. Switch to UAPP and the phone volume does nothing anymore. 

I have also tried the Huawei G8 which worked perfectly.

The iPhone 6S Plus naturally works fine. I use Onkyo HF Player on iOS.

No interference on any of the above phones.


----------



## Eustachian

Hows this compare to Alo continental dual mono?


----------



## jamestux

nztechfreak said:


> It's not bad, despite continued assertions here in this thread that it indicates "impurity" of the audio signal.


correct! Which is what the guys were chasing a pure signal, and I was sprinting out that the volume working shows it is interpreting the data before they drew the wrong conclusion. I'm already bored of getting attacked every time I try to help!


----------



## Ike1985

jamestux said:


> correct! Which is what the guys were chasing a pure signal, and I was sprinting out that the volume working shows it is interpreting the data before they drew the wrong conclusion. I'm already bored of getting attacked every time I try to help!


 
  
 Which are you referring to as "interpreting the data", dac or phone? You're wording is a bit confusing here. = P


----------



## derGabe

headwhacker said:


> coax cable. It comes in the box when you buy DX90.


 

 Are we talking about this cable? 
350x197px-LL-0906b438_2013-1.jpeg
  
 If yes, which end connects to the DX90? The 3.5mm mono plug?


----------



## musicday

Motorola X Force is coming to UK.That should pair really well with Mojo in a smaller form factor:http://m.gsmarena.com/moto_x_force_gets_official_as_the_international_version_of_the_droid_turbo_2-news-14734.php


----------



## audiocraze

*Did anyone have issues with the volume buttons? *My unit has issues with the volume down button: When pressing it nothing happens after the "click" down, I need to apply more pressure after clicking to lower the volume. Volume up button still works as before, i.e. each click changes the volume. Written to Chord and they told me to go to the distributor (Custom Cable in my case). Distributor told me to wait for the next shipment so a swap can be arranged.
  
 Those buttons add character but not sure they have been tested for thousands of clicks, wish it was a more traditional rotary volume control like on the Hugo or millions of other volumes knobs. And I wish there was a "Hold Button" to stop the device from accidentally turning itself on or off. It is a mobile device, not table top, those buttons are in pockets..
  
 I mean the sound blows your mind, I would not go back to an Oppo HA-2 because of these design quirks (or faults), but I really wished Chord had the experience of a high-volume producer like an Oppo. Appreciate the made in England label, but it needs to be made as good outside as the clear jewel it is inside. 
  
 OK, just to be sure no one gets too offended: I will keep it and I will use it. But I look forward to the Mojo Mark II. Above design suggestions are free dear Chord


----------



## mscott58

eustachian said:


> Hows this compare to Alo continental dual mono?




Good question. I'll be looking at this soon. Cheers


----------



## OK-Guy

jamestux said:


> I'm already bored of getting attacked every time I try to help!


 
  
 it's a tough crowd at times mate... just look forward to the weekend...


----------



## singleended58

dergabe said:


> Are we talking about this cable?
> 350x197px-LL-0906b438_2013-1.jpeg
> 
> If yes, which end connects to the DX90? The 3.5mm mono plug?




Yep. But I guess the other end has to be female though (?)


----------



## OK-Guy

singleended58 said:


> Yep. But I guess the other end has to be female though (?)


 
  
 that works in this household...


----------



## sonickarma

eustachian said:


> Hows this compare to Alo continental dual mono?


 

 I easily prefer my CDM a very special sound - see CDM thread for detailed impressions
  
 But the MoJo is so relatively cheap - Buy one, the best bang for buck sound quality - IMO


----------



## mscott58

audiocraze said:


> *Did anyone have issues with the volume buttons? *My unit has issues with the volume down button: When pressing it nothing happens after the "click" down, I need to apply more pressure after clicking to lower the volume. Volume up button still works as before, i.e. each click changes the volume. Written to Chord and they told me to go to the distributor (Custom Cable in my case). Distributor told me to wait for the next shipment so a swap can be arranged.
> 
> Those buttons add character but not sure they have been tested for thousands of clicks, wish it was a more traditional rotary volume control like on the Hugo or millions of other volumes knobs. And I wish there was a "Hold Button" to stop the device from accidentally turning itself on or off. It is a mobile device, not table top, those buttons are in pockets..
> 
> ...


 
 No button issues here. However, I do agree that the buttons are more form over function than the other way around, although being able to see the level via the colors (once you know them) is useful. Cheers


----------



## arnolfibus

philw said:


> I concur, absolutely no production issues from Chord and believe me stock has flowed exceptionally well. As I type I have 5 units left of my last batch. Pretty sure that won't last long though.


 
  
 I ordered a mojo yesterday at around 1pm on custom cable (7 mojo were in stock on the website). Since it is still not shipped yet I asked when the shipping was scheduled. I just received an email from one of your colleagues telling that given the high demand I will have to wait for the next batch that should arrive soon. At the same time your website still indicates 5 mojo in stock.
  
 I can wait, no worries, but given all the message blaming Moon Audio for the delays, I'm quite surprised that you post messages like this to let us know that you have more stock than other shops.


----------



## pitchblack

I'm out of luck. At my MoJo the Power and Volume-Up Button stuck from time to time.... the first time I did nearly blew my Eardrum. I expect better quality control from Chord. Tomorrow the device will be changed - hopefully they still on stock...


----------



## gavinfabl

musicday said:


> Motorola X Force is coming to UK.That should pair really well with Mojo in a smaller form factor:http://m.gsmarena.com/moto_x_force_gets_official_as_the_international_version_of_the_droid_turbo_2-news-14734.php




On my website gavinsgadgets.com I reviewed both the Moto X Play and X Style and both manage USB Audio just fine in my tests.

I test a rather large number of phones, so If you need to ask if USB Audio is supported etc, give me a shout.


----------



## drgajet

ok-guy said:


> that works in this household... :wink_face:




OOOOOOOOOh, nice!


----------



## Paul Meakin

mscott58 said:


> being able to see the level via the colors (once you know them) is useful


 
  
 Just in case it helps anyone, the colours more or less line up with the colours of the Rainbow, which you can figure out by the phrase 'Richard Of York Gave Battle In Vain" for Red Orange Yellow Green Blue Indigo Violet.
  
 Schools use to teach this in the UK, but that was nearly half a century ago...


----------



## derGabe

singleended58 said:


> Yep. But I guess the other end has to be female though (?)



So i Need an Adapter, Right?


----------



## audionewbi

dergabe said:


> So i Need an Adapter, Right?



Depending on the female, some don't like adapters. 
Jokes aside I wouldn't spend too much money, I would rather wait see what chord has got to offer.


----------



## OK-Guy

drgajet said:


> OOOOOOOOOh, nice!


 
  
 it will be when my Streacom Evo pc eventually arrives... I'll be optically challenged in no time...


----------



## Yubacore

pitchblack said:


> I'm out of luck. At my MoJo the Power and Volume-Up Button stuck from time to time.... the first time I did nearly blew my Eardrum. I expect better quality control from Chord. Tomorrow the device will be changed - hopefully they still on stock...


 
  
 That sounds scary. Imagine if you have a tight-fitting ciem in your ears. Better unplug real quick.
  
 Also, the big buttons means you could have something similar happening from inside your pocket or bag, in which case it's probably safest to yank it out of the ear as quickly as possible without damaging the eardrum. Scary stuff! A "lock" function would be nice.


----------



## audiocraze

I agree it is scary stuff considering these things can seriously blow your ear drums. After all they are powerful enough to drive 600 ohm full size headphones, if volume control is faulty with IEM's it might become a health and safety topic sooner or later.. beware of international laws when shipping globally, the FBI almost killed the world's largest carmaker these days, I would not want my Mojo at risk  fix it please with an M-II.


----------



## audionewbi

Happy to report mine is perfectly okay, I guess I'll contact FBI some other day.


----------



## audiocraze

audionewbi said:


> Happy to report mine is perfectly okay, I guess I'll contact FBI some other day.


 

 yes I'm exaggerating to make a point, but those controls are an issue without a hold button.


----------



## singleended58

singleended58 said:


> Yep. But I guess the other end has to be female though (?)


 
 I have checked and found out one end is 3.5 mm but other end is male RCA coaxial. You will need an adapter for MOJO:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TKEGRI/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_3?pf_rd_p=1944687642&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00V436UQU&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=14EG1HZT26MGG2BDTBWT


----------



## singleended58

dergabe said:


> So i Need an Adapter, Right?




Yes, you do.


----------



## Yubacore

audiocraze said:


> yes I'm exaggerating to make a point, but those controls are an issue without a hold button.


 
  
 I think I'll be stacking this thing, when I inevitably order one, with the buttons against the back of the phone. They look like they'd be accessible enough that way, and very unlikely to be pressed by accident inside a bag. This configuration possibly also has the advantage that it puts the Mojo's battery between its circuitry and the phone, perhaps reducing potential noise*.
  
*The words possibly, perhaps _and _potential were used.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

yubacore said:


> I think I'll be stacking this thing, when I inevitably order one, with the buttons against the back of the phone. They look like they'd be accessible enough that way, and very unlikely to be pressed by accident inside a bag. This configuration possibly also has the advantage that it puts the Mojo's battery between its circuitry and the phone, perhaps reducing potential noise*.
> 
> [COLOR=696969]*The words possibly, perhaps _and _potential were used.[/COLOR]




Exactly. The buttons are easily accessible, even when stacked face to back.


----------



## Currawong

My main rig ended up neglected while I listened with this stack yesterday.


----------



## mscott58

currawong said:


> My main rig ended up neglected while I listened with this stack yesterday.


 
 I hear you! I'm sitting here at my desk working and listening to my AK100/Mojo/K10 stack when 10 inches away is my Pulse X Infinity/LPS4/Regen/LCD-3F rig. Nothing really driving me to put on the Audezes, and that says something. Cheers


----------



## audiocraze

yubacore said:


> I think I'll be stacking this thing, when I inevitably order one, with the buttons against the back of the phone. They look like they'd be accessible enough that way, and very unlikely to be pressed by accident inside a bag. This configuration possibly also has the advantage that it puts the Mojo's battery between its circuitry and the phone, perhaps reducing potential noise*.
> 
> *The words possibly, perhaps _and _potential were used.


 

 Yes that is exactly how I stacked it (after a couple of days wrong way round - see my "day-one-honeymoon-phase-photo"). this also has the advantage that the Mojo is on its feet when the stack is put on a table. It does work much better this way and buttons are a little better protected. 
  
 Still, dare I say it, I'd love to have a HA-2 case with it's shape and controls and proper battery indicator and proper volume control and battery that charges 80% in 1 hour, and Mojo sound, best of both worlds  but since I have to choose, I choose good sound above good design. It is a portable Hugo, thank God it sounds sublime.


----------



## mscott58

audiocraze said:


> Yes that is exactly how I stacked it (after a couple of days wrong way round - see my "day-one-honeymoon-phase-photo"). this also has the advantage that the Mojo is on its feet when the stack is put on a table. It does work much better this way and buttons are a little better protected.
> 
> Still, dare I say it, I'd love to have a HA-2 case with it's shape and controls and proper battery indicator and proper volume control and battery that charges 80% in 1 hour, and Mojo sound, best of both worlds  but since I have to choose, I choose good sound above good design. It is a portable Hugo, thank God it sounds sublime.


 
 Good idea to stack it that way, but unfortunately the custom SysConnect cable only fits the other way. Oh, well! 
  
 And agree, it does sound sublime. First time I've had a truly portable stack that has 80% of my music on it and that sounds essentially as good as my desktop system.


----------



## musicday

gavinfabl said:


> musicday said:
> 
> 
> > Motorola X Force is coming to UK.That should pair really well with Mojo in a smaller form factor:http://m.gsmarena.com/moto_x_force_gets_official_as_the_international_version_of_the_droid_turbo_2-news-14734.php
> ...


Thank you.
I am interested in phones with OLED screen, FM radio,removable battery and micro sd card.
Shame they don't make this anymore.
How is Lg Flex2 battery life, does is still get hot,if you get to see and try lots of phones?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Sysconcept.ca - Great customer service. Excellent communication and blazing fast build time.
  
 9:28 AM -  Placed order with dimensions and picture of the stack
 9:29 AM -  Automated order confirmation
 9:32 AM -  Personal confirmation that order is being made and will be shipped Air mail
 9:56 AM -  Order shipment confirmation with tracking number
  
 My configuration is not even the standard one they have on their site. Mine is a new build 25CM C2C with 85 Deg. Thoroughly impressed, so far.
 Will post pictures of the cable and setup once it arrives.


----------



## wirefriend

evolutionx said:


> For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.


 
  
 Where did you buy it?
 Could you send a link?


----------



## stevemiddie

musicday said:


> Thank you.
> I am interested in phones with OLED screen, FM radio,removable battery and micro sd card.


 
 What about the new LG V10 with its 32 bit Hi-Fi DAC by ESS Technology? No OLED but it has everything else.


----------



## musicday

stevemiddie said:


> musicday said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.
> ...


Unfortunately the internal DAC works with LG player only,and there is no FM radio as far as i am aware.


----------



## Mython

wirefriend said:


> evolutionx said:
> 
> 
> > For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.
> ...


 
  
  
 Simply search Google using the term _*silicone bicycle band*_
  
 (Amazon definitely sell them, for example)


----------



## AndrewH13

headwhacker said:


> coax cable. It comes in the box when you buy DX90.




The iBasso lead connects to Hugo but needs a Phono/3.5 adapter fitted to connect to Mojo.


----------



## almoskosz

Hi guys, so I'm looking for an amp/dac and found this little baby that just happens to float my boat 
  
 My only concern is that it has (based on what i've read) an output power of 720mW at 8ohm, which is not the best I've seen (correct me if I'm wrong), and I'd use an orthodynamic (Hifiman He400i) with it, which are told to require a lot of currency to sound good.
  
 Any thoughts on this? Or has anyone tried it with such headphones?
 Thanks for the kind help! 
  
 Best, almoskosz


----------



## pitchblack

Mojo does not play 176 & 192 kHz Material via Toslink from AK240. Equal or less than 96 kHz are no problem. LG G4 OTG with 176 & 192 kHz no problem on the Mojo.

Btw the AK240 plays everything till 192 kHz with Toslink on the iFi iDAC micro without an issue.

Only difference between the iFi and Mojo connection is the optical cable (I don't have yet a short Mini-Optical to Toslink cable).

The stuck buttons are gone after moving the balls a little bit. 

send with LG G4


----------



## gavinfabl

musicday said:


> Thank you.
> I am interested in phones with OLED screen, FM radio,removable battery and micro sd card.
> Shame they don't make this anymore.
> How is Lg Flex2 battery life, does is still get hot,if you get to see and try lots of phones?




Tricky one to have all that you want. 
LG Flex 2 - subsequent software updates have improved the heat issue, but not totally removed it. If it gets warm/hot battery drops faster. Its ok but personally I would not buy. I would get a phone with an 808 processor eg LG G4 isnt much more than the Flex 2..


----------



## pitchblack

not the cable....hmm very weird

send with LG G4


----------



## x RELIC x

almoskosz said:


> Hi guys, so I'm looking for an amp/dac and found this little baby that just happens to float my boat
> 
> My only concern is that it has (based on what i've read) an output power of 720mW at 8ohm, which is not the best I've seen (correct me if I'm wrong), and I'd use an orthodynamic (Hifiman He400i) with it, which are told to require a lot of currency to sound good.
> 
> ...




From my experience with the Mojo and LCD-2 (pre-fazor) you'll be more than ok with the HE-400i.


----------



## Mython

pitchblack said:


> Mojo does not play 176 & 192 kHz Material via Toslink from AK240. Equal or less than 96 kHz are no problem. LG G4 OTG with 176 & 192 kHz no problem on the Mojo.
> 
> Btw the AK240 plays everything till 192 kHz with Toslink on the iFi iDAC micro without an issue.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Did you see Duncan's remarks, in regard to the AK*120*s?
  


duncan said:


> The original has better form factor (as the screen is at the top, and doesn't have that extension as the mkii has), but heed the advice from yesterday from a poster who advised that some 120s had problems with (hi-res) optical out if the cable wasn't of a good enough quality (this might have been fixed with a firmware update)...
> 
> Seemingly the Titans were unaffected by this (I can attest with a standard patch cable I can do 24/192 with no problem)
> 
> Don't forget though if after a totally matching stack (size wise) the original 100 will be better (not to mention that it is black too!)


 
  
  
 OK, so yours is a 240, not a 120, but it might still be worth trying a shorter optical cable (Sysconcept or similar), and see what happens....


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> Did you see Duncan's remarks, in regard to the AK*120*s?
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so yours is a 240, not a 120, but it might still be worth trying a shorter optical cable (Sysconcept or similar), and see what happens....




192 works with my AK100 and the Sys Connect cable.


----------



## almoskosz

Thanks!


----------



## dpm78

Small tip for french people, I got mine today from Renaissens.com in Paris,
http://www.renaissens.com/amplis-casques/2992-chord-mojo-avis-test-prix.html#.VjKpqNagRBw
 There should be a few units left.
 This tiny thing is charging right now, I might say good bye to my OPPO HA-2 pretty soon


----------



## mscott58

dpm78 said:


> Small tip for french people, I got mine today from Renaissens.com in Paris,
> http://www.renaissens.com/amplis-casques/2992-chord-mojo-avis-test-prix.html#.VjKpqNagRBw
> There should be a few units left.
> This tiny thing is charging right now, I might say good bye to my OPPO HA-2 pretty soon




Enjoy! It's a little powerhouse.


----------



## pitchblack

@*Duncan**, @**[color=#000000]Mython[/color]*, @*[color=#000000]mscott58[/color]*
  
 Thanks, I will try it as soon as possible


----------



## cattlethief

pitchblack said:


> Mojo does not play 176 & 192 kHz Material via Toslink from AK240. Equal or less than 96 kHz are no problem. LG G4 OTG with 176 & 192 kHz no problem on the Mojo.
> 
> Btw the AK240 plays everything till 192 kHz with Toslink on the iFi iDAC micro without an issue.
> 
> ...





I also had a few problems with 3-1metre length cables ,wouldnt play above 24/96 with mojo but were fine with my othere dacs,sysconcept cabled worked just fine.


----------



## headwhacker

dergabe said:


> Are we talking about this cable?
> 350x197px-LL-0906b438_2013-1.jpeg
> 
> If yes, which end connects to the DX90? The 3.5mm mono plug?


 
 Sorry I forgot you need a 3.5mm to 3.5mm for Hugo. Ibaso's cable has the coax connector at one end


----------



## fumoffuXx

headwhacker said:


> Sorry I forgot you need a 3.5mm to 3.5mm for Hugo. Ibaso's cable has the coax connector at one end


 
 i made one for the Mojo to iBasso, get a 75ohm  coax cable and 2 trs 3.5mm jacks. short both Left and Right together for data in and then ground for the shielding.


----------



## Mojo ideas

pitchblack said:


> Mojo does not play 176 & 192 kHz Material via Toslink from AK240. Equal or less than 96 kHz are no problem. LG G4 OTG with 176 & 192 kHz no problem on the Mojo.
> 
> Btw the AK240 plays everything till 192 kHz with Toslink on the iFi iDAC micro without an issue.
> 
> ...




It should certainly play 176 and 192 kHz are you using a glass or plastic cable if so the plastic cable should be short and firmly clicked into the Mojo's receiver. John F


----------



## rohanjd

Just picked up the mojo from Executive Stereo in Toronto. They only got 2 pcs. in. Both were pre-orders and have been sold. They anticipate next batch sometime towards mid November.
  
 She's presently resting sweet in silent slumber charging....can't wait to unplug her and wake her up....


----------



## mscott58

rohanjd said:


> Just picked up the mojo from Executive Stereo in Toronto. They only got 2 pcs. in. Both were pre-orders and have been sold. They anticipate next batch sometime towards mid November.
> 
> She's presently resting sweet in silent slumber charging....can't wait to unplug her and wake her up....


 
 She's a lot of fun when she wakes up!


----------



## rosolo

Hi All, I'm thinking of buying a mojo to run grado rs-1, sen hd650 and akg k1000. From what I read so far the grados and sens should be fine. However has anyone tried with K1000s?
 cheers
 ros


----------



## Watagump

Quit saying she, you both gt dudes.


----------



## mscott58

watagump said:


> Quit saying she, you both gt dudes.


 
 It's like ships, which are always referred to as "she"...


----------



## jamato8

So have you given "her" a name?


----------



## Mython

jamato8 said:


> So have you given "her" a name?


 
  
  
 https://youtu.be/8gj1yg-OTfQ?t=1h46m26s


----------



## mscott58

jamato8 said:


> So have you given "her" a name?


 
 "_Felicity_" naturally. Is there any other choice?


----------



## Mython

mscott58 said:


> jamato8 said:
> 
> 
> > So have you given "her" a name?
> ...


 
  
  
 Isobel
  
  
 As in sounds_ clear_ Isobel_  _


----------



## iDesign

Has anyone compared the Chord Mojo to the ALO International+? Seems like two good head-to-head competitors since they are the same size and same price. Though the International+ has gain settings and balanced input/outputs which might make the ALO more flexible to live with. Who wins, ALO or Chord?


----------



## jamato8

And someone is waiting for "her" to wake up. ok. . . I think I better leave now. .  . lol


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> Isobel
> 
> 
> As in sounds_ clear_ Isobel_  _


 
 Felicity as in Felicity Shagwell who helped Austin Powers get his _*MOJO *_back!


----------



## Dash

idesign said:


> Has anyone compared the Chord Mojo to the ALO International+? Seems like two good head-to-head competitors since they are the same size and same price. Though the International+ has gain settings and balanced input/outputs which might make the ALO more flexible to live with. Who wins, ALO or Chord?




I have both and prefer the mojo with both iems and hd600s.


----------



## NZtechfreak

dash said:


> I have both and prefer the mojo with both iems and hd600s.




Would love to have that statement qualified a little more


----------



## iDesign

dash said:


> I have both and prefer the mojo with both iems and hd600s.


 
  

 Can you go into more detail or do a review on both the Mojo and International+? And preferably with your HD-600s since they neutral and I'm very familiar with their sound signature. In the real world (e.g. on an airplane) I would never use the Mojo or International+ with the HD-600 but for review purposes it makes sense. These two amplifiers seem like the best two fighters to put in the ring and it will be interesting to compare them.


----------



## Dash

After listening to both, I hear a bass boost with international + (not optical) that is bot present in the mojo. The soundstage of the international is not as defined. The gain switch is largely irrelevant because the mojo does not have difficulty with jh audio angies or hd600s. I have not experienced any of the buzzing. The mojo also works my ipod touch, LG flex 2 and laptop. I also use the lineout function of the mojo which the international lacks. If hirez matters, the mojo also supports 192 to dsd.


----------



## stevemiddie

musicday said:


> Unfortunately the internal DAC works with LG player only,and there is no FM radio as far as i am aware.


 
  
 Ahhhhhh ok thanks.  Shame as the LG v10 looks quite nice spec wise.


----------



## pitchblack

mojo ideas said:


> It should certainly play 176 and 192 kHz are you using a glass or plastic cable if so the plastic cable should be short and firmly clicked into the Mojo's receiver. John F




As unexpected the Mojo came on Stock I only had a rather long and low quality plastic Toslink-Toslink cable on hand where I was able to use a Toslink-to-Mini-Optical Adapter. I have a short Mini-Optical-to Mini-Optical cable from Fiio but no Adapter to Toslink therefore I was not able to use that yesterday.
It's very difficult to get such short high-quality cable (quickly) in Switzerland. I guess the best long term solution would be the Silver Dragon optical cable from Drew (moon-audio) but 100 bucks? I don't know.....


----------



## pitchblack

stevemiddie said:


> Ahhhhhh ok thanks.  Shame as the LG v10 looks quite nice spec wise.




Streaming High-Res till 192/24 works fine with the LG G4 OTG connection to "Felicity" together with a suitable Qobuz Sublime subscription.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

pitchblack said:


> As unexpected the Mojo came on Stock I only had a rather long and low quality plastic Toslink-Toslink cable on hand where I was able to use a Toslink-to-Mini-Optical Adapter. I have a short Mini-Optical-to Mini-Optical cable from Fiio but no Adapter to Toslink therefore I was not able to use that yesterday.
> It's very difficult to get such short high-quality cable (quickly) in Switzerland. I guess the best long term solution would be the Silver Dragon optical cable from Drew (moon-audio) but 100 bucks? I don't know.....


 
 Try sysconcept.ca, theirs is only $58. Their build and shipping time is extremely fast.


----------



## x RELIC x

Yup. Gotta love the Canadian service and our prices are all dirt cheap thanks to the weak dollar.


----------



## prismstorm

So what's the take on Sys Concept vs Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable for Mojo <-> AK? The latter is about $40 more expensive ...


----------



## headwhacker

^ just waiting for someone to say one sounds better than the other.


----------



## stevemiddie

headwhacker said:


> ^ just waiting for someone to say one sounds better than the other.


 
 One sounds better than the other.


----------



## Duncan

headwhacker said:


> ^ just waiting for someone to say one sounds better than the other. :tongue_smile:


Maybe this is showing me that my ears aren't as golden as I thought, but no difference to me between my sysconcepts cable and the vanilla plastic one I was using, but the form factor is oh so much better (plus removes those issues that some have re 24/192 not being picked up)!

If Moon Audio wish to send me one so as to do a $0 vs $60 vs $100 shoutout, I'll happily oblige


----------



## maxedfx

duncan said:


> Maybe this is showing me that my ears aren't as golden as I thought, but no difference to me between my sysconcepts cable and the vanilla plastic one I was using, but the form factor is oh so much better (plus removes those issues that some have re 24/192 not being picked up)!
> 
> If Moon Audio wish to send me one so as to do a $0 vs $60 vs $100 shoutout, I'll happily oblige


well played man! Well played!!


----------



## Duncan

In other news, for those that are interested, I can try a test to see if QP1R to Mojo vs QP1R to AK120 to Mojo sounds the same, that will prove surely if player EQ / DAC plays a part in what is received by an outboard DAC or not (on the assumption the AK can both receive and transmit optical at the same time)

Interested?


----------



## stevemiddie

duncan said:


> In other news, for those that are interested, I can try a test to see if QP1R to Mojo vs QP1R to AK120 to Mojo sounds the same, that will prove surely if player EQ / DAC plays a part in what is received by an outboard DAC or not (on the assumption the AK can both receive and transmit optical at the same time)
> 
> Interested?


 
  
 Very!


----------



## KT66

Yes please do.


----------



## Bengkia369

Is optical cable meant to be bent? Does it have ant impact on the sound quality?


----------



## Bengkia369

Moon audio toslink cable looked like Sysconcept one, oem?
Plastic core or glass?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Has 





duncan said:


> In other news, for those that are interested, I can try a test to see if QP1R to Mojo vs QP1R to AK120 to Mojo sounds the same, that will prove surely if player EQ / DAC plays a part in what is received by an outboard DAC or not (on the assumption the AK can both receive and transmit optical at the same time)
> 
> Interested?




Definitely! Needs to be blind and volume matched with several participants too


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> In other news, for those that are interested, I can try a test to see if QP1R to Mojo vs QP1R to AK120 to Mojo sounds the same, that will prove surely if player EQ / DAC plays a part in what is received by an outboard DAC or not (on the assumption the AK can both receive and transmit optical at the same time)
> 
> Interested?


----------



## Bengkia369

About optical fibre bending

Beside mechanical destruction, another reason why one should avoid excessive bending of fiber-optic cables is to minimize microbending and macrobending losses. Microbending causes light attenuation induced by deformation of the fiber while macrobending causes the leakage of light through the fiber cladding and this is more likely to happen where the fiber is excessively bent.


----------



## pitchblack

yubacore said:


> That sounds scary. Imagine if you have a tight-fitting ciem in your ears. Better unplug real quick.
> 
> Also, the big buttons means you could have something similar happening from inside your pocket or bag, in which case it's probably safest to yank it out of the ear as quickly as possible without damaging the eardrum. Scary stuff! A "lock" function would be nice.


 

 After I rolled and move them its much better now, I guess it takes some time...


----------



## OK-Guy

stevemiddie said:


> One sounds better than the other.


 
  
 you are not wrong mate... Van-the-Man has recreated magic, I'll be having a wowza day...


----------



## jamestux

duncan said:


> In other news, for those that are interested, I can try a test to see if QP1R to Mojo vs QP1R to AK120 to Mojo sounds the same, that will prove surely if player EQ / DAC plays a part in what is received by an outboard DAC or not (on the assumption the AK can both receive and transmit optical at the same time)
> 
> Interested?




It would be interesting but I'm not sure it would prove a positive as the ak120 could have a pass through circuit when receiving a digital audio input as it doesn't need any codes or anything for that (think of it like a tape loop in an ideal stereo  )


----------



## stevemiddie

jamestux said:


> It would be interesting but I'm not sure it would prove a positive as the ak120 could have a pass through circuit when receiving a digital audio input as it doesn't need any codes or anything for that (think of it like a tape loop in an ideal stereo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My head hurts


----------



## jamestux

stevemiddie said:


> My head hurts


 
 Sorry...

 I'll try to write a concise summary with analogies here...
  
 Lets go back to analogue and vinyl, the sound information is created by the physical groove on the record right?  so the depth, width and shape of the groove itself relate DIRECTLY to the sound you are reproducing.
  
 We can visualise a digital PCM stream as being equivalent to that and the DAC being the stylus with the DAC or Stylus feeding the audio to our amplifier and then headphones or speakers.
  
 We're all in agreement there I think with a perfect signal, DAC/turntable and amp everything would sound the same with the same speakers or headphones.
  
 What I have been trying to explain in earlier posts is that the digital file itself stores that PCM stream so the file has to be read and turned into that PCM stream, we do not start with the vinyl, we start with a digital description of the vinyl that the DAP has to turn into the model of the vinyl (of course the benefit of this is that you can play and copy the original as many times as you want with no degradation of quality).
  
 Bringing it back to physical terms we have the file to print the vinyl on a 3D printer.
  
 Interpreting this is where different transports COULD alter the signal (and my phone definitely does as the change the volume digitally you have to change the PCM stream) - do I personally think that there is going to be a really noticeable difference?  Not really, I think that it will be the least noticeable part of the chain (way behind DAC, Amp, Headphone and environment), but the question that triggered this whole discussion was whether it could make a difference or was it always perfect because digital = digital.
  
 Now in Duncan's test if we get 2 different sounds it proves that the AK is altering the signal - but if it does not NOTICEABLY change the sound it could be because there is no processing going on or that it is minimal or very similar BUT it could be bypassing the AK software altogether and outputting the PCM feed that it receives straight out (like tape loops used to try to on old school amps).

 I hope that makes sense - if there are specific questions PM me - but I'm not not going to flood the thread any more


----------



## pjw241142

I'm using a MacBook Pro which has an USB and an Optical out (via the headphone Jack). Which one will have better SQ & why?


----------



## Bengkia369

Chord Mojo have excellent synergy with JH Angie!
 Love this combo very very much!


----------



## rohanjd

Charged the mojo yesterday night...forgot to take it on my commute this morning...damn...oh well there's the weekend.
  
 From the initial impressions from the demo unit at Executive Stereo I was floored...how could something so small be this good???? 
  
 When I pre-ordered the unit last week I purely demoed it from streaming music from Spotify, I could not believe how well the music was reproduced. 
  
 I can't wait to try the sampler DSD tracks tonight - anyone downloaded the sampler tracks? How do they sound? Never had previous experience with DSD....


----------



## greenmac

MoJo arrived safely this morning at work .... Can't wait to get home and start the charging process.

Sys concept cable scheduled to arrive from Canada on Tuesday

is there anything I can do in the meantime to try this thing out with my AK120 ?

Greenmac


----------



## Paul Meakin

jamestux said:


> Sorry...
> 
> 
> I'll try to write a concise summary with analogies here...
> ...




James, that's a very nice attempt but your description of the analog stage missed out RIAA equalization. This takes the output from the stylus/cartridge which is in effect the raw data, and reverses the processing that was done to cut the original record by boosting bass and cutting treble. So, the analog steps are cartridge to RIAA to pre-amp. Note that in the past the RIAA stage (aka Phono stage) was usually inside the pre-amp, and although it is a standard its effectiveness will vary by how it is implemented. This part of the chain also amplifies the signal before it reaches the pre-amp stage as the signal from the cartridge is very low.

Therefore as I see it, the DAPs digital output is akin to the output of the cartridge, and the DAC is somewhat akin to the RIAA/phono stage. It's not a perfect analogy but both the analog and digital systems take the recorded material and prepare it for the pre-amp stage.


----------



## all999

greenmac said:


> MoJo arrived safely this morning at work .... Can't wait to get home and start the charging process.
> 
> Sys concept cable scheduled to arrive from Canada on Tuesday
> 
> ...


 
 Mine Sys.Concept cable should on monday. Try to search something like this at Your local electroshop.
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KabelDirekt-2m-Mini-TOSLINK-Optical-Digital-Audio-Cable-PRO-Series-/271971461365?hash=item3f52c328f5:g:z04AAOSwu4BV4lhE


----------



## lokyc

pjw241142 said:


> I'm using a MacBook Pro which has an USB and an Optical out (via the headphone Jack). Which one will have better SQ & why?




in theory optical is better. the usb signal from computers is polluted by the 5v power supply. optical does not have this problem nor em interference.

the downside is bandwidth. mobiles are not thought to have the power supply issue. hence usb best for mobiles


----------



## Ike1985

lokyc said:


> in theory optical is better. the usb signal from computers is polluted by the 5v power supply. optical does not have this problem nor em interference.
> 
> the downside is bandwidth. mobiles are not thought to have the power supply issue. hence usb best for mobiles


 
  
 So modern mobile phones such as iphone5, iphone6, Samsung s7, sony xperia z5c, etc, those don't suffer from the power supply "polluting" the sound, correct?


----------



## lokyc

ike1985 said:


> So modern mobile phones such as iphone5, iphone6, Samsung s7, sony xperia z5c, etc, those don't suffer from the power supply "polluting" the sound, correct?


 
  
 That's what Chord is saying as the OTG spec is only up to 8mA vs standard USB 2.0 which is 500mA.


----------



## OK-Guy

200,000 views & 200 pages not too sad for a fortnight on Head-fi... this thread would even be a challenge to Bolty...


----------



## sonickarma

ok-guy said:


> 200,000 views & 200 pages not too sad for a fortnight on Head-fi... this thread would even be a challenge to Bolty...


 

 A resounding success!! - Big bonus' for all - in fact 50% bonus for Robb Watts -  Well done to all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Like the ravenous audio hyenas we are - we are hungry for the add-on's now any chance before Christmas ?


----------



## OK-Guy

sonickarma said:


> Like the ravenous audio hyenas we are - we are hungry for the add-on's now any chance before Christmas ?


 
  
 whilst we penitent sinners await... here's the best add-on you can get in the meantime, thank me laters...
  
 link:  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Astral-Weeks-Expanded-Van-Morrison/dp/B014K3640M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446228142&sr=8-1&keywords=astral+weeks


----------



## soundblast75

I am still consistently getting an 8 hour battery out of Mojo with ZX100,
Can anyone advice if you got 10 or more hours battery out of the first few charges or does it improve after the first 5-10? I am thinking of changing the unit, but wanna check here first if maybe this is all normal?


----------



## musicday

soundblast75 said:


> I am still consistently getting an 8 hour battery out of Mojo with ZX100,
> Can anyone advice if you got 10 or more hours battery out of the first few charges or does it improve after the first 5-10? I am thinking of changing the unit, but wanna check here first if maybe this is all normal?


Soundblast75 : the battery life is rated 8-10 hours depending on what your files are,volume etc.
I assume if you listen to DSD 5.6 mHz will be the shortest compared to 16 bit Flac.


----------



## soundblast75

musicday said:


> Soundblast75 : the battery life is rated 8-10 hours depending on what your files are,volume etc.
> I assume if you listen to DSD 5.6 mHz will be the shortest compared to 16 bit Flac.




Hey man, you know me better than that, I know all that.
I have been playing normal flacs with a few high rez files in there but predominantly normal flacs.

I really need to know how exactly you're using yours guys and are you getting at least 10 from the beginning?


----------



## Tony1110

audionewbi said:


> I have noticed certain gears that till now I had no success of finding a setup that made them sound to my liking with Mojo they sound very ideal for me.
> 
> The new jay q and ortofon e-q8 are the two in particular that shine with mojo. I have Hugo with me and even that is unable to pair with them as good as Mojo does.




I wrote yesterday that the Aurisonics Rockets sound great out of the Mojo, and they do...but I plugged them into my smartphone and they sounded exactly the same. The Q-Jays are a different matter entirely. They scale beautifully.


----------



## giovvanie

my mojo smell like hype ... finally connected my zx2 with mojo by otg cable and tested by few days ... My mojo perhaps past 12 hours burn in and I must say mojo sound worse as my zx2... 
- Trebles with zx2 more details and more air around 
- mids also more detailed with zx2 more resolution also I can hear more ..
- soundstage good imaging with mojo but is smaller not soo wide like zx2 and not soo deep
- bass and now must say mojo Have a better decay and Punch also bass is very natural 

Conclusion -- I will keep mojo until 50 hours burn in if sound don't change I will return my unit , because excluding volume every aspects of mojo are worse as zx2 

Results - disappointed


----------



## mscott58

giovvanie said:


> my mojo smell like hype ... finally connected my zx2 with mojo by otg cable and tested by few days ... My mojo perhaps past 12 hours burn in and I must say mojo sound worse as my zx2...
> - Trebles with zx2 more details and more air around
> - mids also more detailed with zx2 more resolution also I can hear more ..
> - soundstage good imaging with mojo but is smaller not soo wide like zx2 and not soo deep
> ...


 
 Sorry to hear about that. What headphones are you using? Your IE800's or Roxanne's? Any chance to try another unit at a dealer perhaps? Cheers


----------



## Duncan

It's funny how these things work, I sold my ZX2 for the exact reasons as you, but mojo replacing ZX2 in all of the above, I find the mojo far more musical, but as with everything, it won't be for everyone.

Enjoy the ZX2 in its own right if you don't get the mojo love, certainly still a good place to be


----------



## derGabe

Got my own Mojo today. Will give it another try and so far, i like the sound. Its just to bad that Chord did not include a small 3.5mm coax cable. And its incredibly hard to find them in local stores, so currently i am using a Standard TRS 3.5mm Cable from the Coaxout of my iBasso. Works well for me until my 10cm 3.5mm coaxcable is in the mail.


----------



## giovvanie

mscott58 said:


> Sorry to hear about that. What headphones are you using? Your IE800's or Roxanne's? Any chance to try another unit at a dealer perhaps? Cheers


I tested paired with Sony xba z5 , Sony mdr z7 , Sennheiser hd600( zx2 can't drive these cans) , my mojo sound good but not good as zx2 by reasons up above ... I believe burn in , I have experience with my zx2 after 400 hours sound crazy nothing can be compare ...so will try brake mojo


----------



## jamato8

I have known for a long time that the 1300 fiber optical cable, when bent, as it is for the Mojo to AK or whatever dap, is capable of this due to the 1300 fibers being able to take the bend without causing transmission loss but the solid fiber can not do this, it will cause micro fractures and there will be shadowing and transmission loss. I confirmed this again with Sysconcepts. They stated they will only use bend radius with appropriate optical cables and have tested them. Joseph stated he is more concerned with people getting their finger prints on the polished end, as this could cause a problem but he is not concerned with transmission loss otherwise. 
  
 I tested this myself in use and had a solid core and bent it to the same radius as the 1300 core I use. No good and it was ruined. I have never had a problem with the 1300 core as the fibers are so fine and bend much easier without any fracture or transmission loss.


----------



## mscott58

jamato8 said:


> I have known for a long time that the 1300 fiber optical cable, when bent, as it is for the Mojo to AK or whatever dap, is capable of this due to the 1300 fibers being able to take the bend without causing transmission loss but the solid fiber can not do this, it will cause micro fractures and there will be shadowing and transmission loss. I confirmed this again with Sysconcepts. They stated they will only use bend radius with appropriate optical cables and have tested them. Joseph stated he is more concerned with people getting their finger prints on the polished end, as this could cause a problem but he is not concerned with transmission loss otherwise.
> 
> I tested this myself in use and had a solid core and bent it to the same radius as the 1300 core I use. No good and it was ruined. I have never had a problem with the 1300 core as the fibers are so fine and bend much easier without any fracture or transmission loss.


 
 Exactly and well said. 
  
 Now I just want to see if there's any longer-term trade-off between the 2.2mm unshielded and the 5mm shielded versions of the Sys Concepts cables. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## FidelityCastro

jamato8 said:


> I have known for a long time that the 1300 fiber optical cable, when bent, as it is for the Mojo to AK or whatever dap, is capable of this due to the 1300 fibers being able to take the bend without causing transmission loss but the solid fiber can not do this, it will cause micro fractures and there will be shadowing and transmission loss. I confirmed this again with Sysconcepts. They stated they will only use bend radius with appropriate optical cables and have tested them. Joseph stated he is more concerned with people getting their finger prints on the polished end, as this could cause a problem but he is not concerned with transmission loss otherwise.
> 
> I tested this myself in use and had a solid core and bent it to the same radius as the 1300 core I use. No good and it was ruined. I have never had a problem with the 1300 core as the fibers are so fine and bend much easier without any fracture or transmission loss.




This is rather impressively scientific. Bravo, jamato8. For us laymen (and women) would you mind describing what impact this shadowing or transmission loss has on SQ? I.e, is it noticeable and in what way. And what impact would fingerprints have?
Thanks in advance, with genuine interest.


----------



## Duncan

Yes, have to say that I am VERY happy with my sysconcepts cable (that isn't in question) my point a couple of pages back was that I cannot hear a difference between this and the other cable I was using (non optimised for mojo use, so a big loop poking out of the top), given the choice, would I buy again? An emphatic YES from me


----------



## Stuff Jones

Any comparisons with the Geek Out 450? I know better probably, but how and how much?


----------



## jamato8

mscott58 said:


> Exactly and well said.
> 
> Now I just want to see if there's any longer-term trade-off between the 2.2mm unshielded and the 5mm shielded versions of the Sys Concepts cables.
> 
> Cheers


 

 I have both, 2.2 and 5mm. They are the same cable. The casing on the 5 mm is in place, which makes it more robust. With the 2.2 treated a little more carefully, as all the outer case is taken off, so it isn't torqued when you insert it (preferably both ends a little at a time when inserting and when taking the cable out) and it will last just fine. I have some here that are about 4 years old, maybe 5, I don't remember for sure, and they are all fine. The 2.2 has the advantage of taking a tighter bend closer to where it comes out of termination and so it ends up closer to the dap and dac. All I can say is that for the price, quality and insurance, I have been really happy with the Sysconcepts cables since about 2007 when I was using the single core from the iRiver 120/140 (crazy but I still have 6 of these) to dacs and enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## cheznous

mscott58 said:


> Sorry to hear about that. What headphones are you using? Your IE800's or Roxanne's? Any chance to try another unit at a dealer perhaps? Cheers




You mean Z2 or ZX2. Surely ZX2 needs the correct nw10 cable to work with Mojo.


----------



## OK-Guy

​


----------



## Watagump

ok-guy said:


> ​


 
  
 Why is popcorn dude way over there.................................................................>


----------



## Mython

watagump said:


> ok-guy said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


 
  
  
 So he doesn't spill any on the floor, over here:
  
  
 <.........................................


----------



## Watagump

mython said:


> So he doesn't spill any on the floor, over here:
> 
> 
> <.........................................


 
  
 Terrible answer, that dude never spills.


----------



## x RELIC x

Front row and center!

​


----------



## spook76

duncan said:


> It's funny how these things work, I sold my ZX2 for the exact reasons as you, but mojo replacing ZX2 in all of the above, I find the mojo far more musical, but as with everything, it won't be for everyone.
> 
> Enjoy the ZX2 in its own right if you don't get the mojo love, certainly still a good place to be



Duncan,

I agree with your observation of the musicality of the Mojo. After a week with the Mojo, it is to me the combination of clarity and musicality without fatigue that makes the Mojo really special. I have had portable amps that have great clarity but are fatiguing or are muddy but not fatiguing. 

Also, as a rationalist and objectivist I hesitate to say this with a solid state component but after a week and maybe 30 hours of use the sound stage has opened up more and clarity and imaging has improved.


----------



## OK-Guy

watagump said:


> Why is popcorn dude way over there.................................................................>


 
  
 I didn't want to miss anything by being on the side-line.


----------



## giovvanie

of course zx2 with nw10 cable  Sorry guys but if you have dap over 1k , the mojo it's just waste your money  And people want hear what they want to hear


----------



## NZtechfreak

giovvanie said:


> of course zx2 with nw10 cable  Sorry guys but if you have dap over 1k , the mojo it's just waste your money  And people want hear what they want to hear




Including you...


----------



## mscott58

All I can say is that my $250 used AK100 is feeding tunes to my Mojo in a very effective way. 
  
 Have a coax cable coming hopefully soon so I can try it out against my X3 (which you can also get quite cheap used - but doesn't have 2 card slots or a touch-screen).


----------



## derGabe

Anyone that can explain me why a standard trs 3.5mm cable is working with the coax out from the ibasso? i thought only a 3.5mm mono cable would do the job? And is there a difference in soundquality compared to such an 3.5mm mono cable?


----------



## mscott58

dergabe said:


> Anyone that can explain me why a standard trs 3.5mm cable is working with the coax out from the ibasso? i thought only a 3.5mm mono cable would do the job? And is there a difference in soundquality compared to such an 3.5mm mono cable?


 
 I guess it depends on how the pin-outs on the TRS are set up. Mono 75 Ohm coax is going to be the best to transmit, but seems like other things work as well. I have some different types of cables coming in to test. Will publish what I find later. Cheers


----------



## giovvanie

nztechfreak said:


> Including you...


What does it feel like to be on a hype train?


----------



## Watagump

Now its time for popcorn man.


----------



## jamato8

mscott58 said:


> I guess it depends on how the pin-outs on the TRS are set up. Mono 75 Ohm coax is going to be the best to transmit, but seems like other things work as well. I have some different types of cables coming in to test. Will publish what I find later. Cheers


 

 An IC will transmit the digital signal. You are using the tip for the signal and then the ground on the TRS. It works but you aren't always getting the shielding you want but also, coax for optimum, should be, due to reflections with the cable and time domain, 3 feet or longer. Short cables actual don't do as well. But for our purposes it works out fine.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

dergabe said:


> Anyone that can explain me why a standard trs 3.5mm cable is working with the coax out from the ibasso? i thought only a 3.5mm mono cable would do the job? And is there a difference in soundquality compared to such an 3.5mm mono cable?


 
  
 Regular TRS cable for iBasso DX50/DX90 works well too, short cable length is ok, normally 75 Ohms and more shielding are highly recommend for digital coax. See: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1590#post_12014439
  
 But I will get soon a custom 3,5mm TS 90° angled to 3,5mm TS 90° angled 10cm interconnect cable too.


----------



## jamato8

I am making a short coax mini to mini for this. Very, very low profile and very durable, with true coax.


----------



## OK-Guy

watagump said:


> Now its time for popcorn man.


 
  
 some of us are blessed with being psychic, front seat & all that...


----------



## Mython

giovvanie said:


> nztechfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Including you...
> ...


 
  
  
 Just because you have a _different _opinion about the Mojo does not mean that your opinion is _more_ valid than anyone else's.
  
 Remember that


----------



## Watagump

mython said:


> Just because you have a _different _opinion about the Mojo does not mean that your opinion is _more_ valid than anyone else's.
> 
> Remember that


 
  
 Everyone's opinions are just that, opinions. It doesn't make sense to me that a top of the line AK would sound better going into a Mojo. But I am not gong to tell anyone they are wrong, if they like the sound better, great. Now taking something middle tier or lower tier, then going into a Mojo, makes sense. I haven't really read too many things bad about either the Hugo or the Mojo, it seems Chord does make good stuff for the right application and person.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

jamato8 said:


> I am making a short coax mini to mini for this. Very, very low profile and very durable, with true coax.


 

 What do you mean with true coax? Can you share more details about your work? Like my link I posted on top, I own a real coax (75ohms) 8cm cable, but with mini to RCA (for my iFi micro iDSD) and I'm looking for a smaller cable with small mini plugs and no adapter between.


----------



## derGabe

jamato8 said:


> I am making a short coax mini to mini for this. Very, very low profile and very durable, with true coax.



I also thought about soldering my own cable. But then i found a cheap 10cm mono mini to mini online and bought it.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

dergabe said:


> I also thought about soldering my own cable. But then i found a cheap 10cm coax mini to mini online and bought it.


 

 Please provide me a link (PM me if you don't want make it public), hopefully shipping to Germany without a month delivery time.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

giovvanie said:


> What does it feel like to be on a hype train?


 
 Didn't you also say, your HUGO was hissing while charging?
 Did you get it replaced as recommended by CHORD?
  
 My Mojo was also sounding congested  and tinny with no weight to notes (during the 1st hr). I tried with all my headphones with similar result. Someone here suggested burning in for 10 hrs. I did let it run over night, now it's a totally different animal. It did open up and It's definitely HUGO's little brother, now. Btw, I'm not a big believer in electronics burn-in.


----------



## jamato8

watagump said:


> Everyone's opinions are just that, opinions. It doesn't make sense to me that a top of the line AK would sound better going into a Mojo. But I am not gong to tell anyone they are wrong, if they like the sound better, great. Now taking something middle tier or lower tier, then going into a Mojo, makes sense. I haven't really read too many things bad about either the Hugo or the Mojo, it seems Chord does make good stuff for the right application and person.


 

 Makes sense to me if the Mojo is better. Maybe the Mojo is pushing the AK down to middle tier.


----------



## pitchblack

Don't feed the troll's....

send with LG G4


----------



## Watagump

jamato8 said:


> Makes sense to me if the Mojo is better. Maybe the Mojo is pushing the AK down to middle tier.


 
  
 Perfect solution, the Chord DAP, the AK killer.


----------



## OK-Guy

time for a commercial break... enjoy...


----------



## soundblast75

giovvanie said:


> of course zx2 with nw10 cable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can you please tell me how many hours do you get on Mojo with the Sony.


----------



## giovvanie

soundblast75 said:


> Can you please tell me how many hours do you get on Mojo with the Sony.


Yeah tried count again so 8 hours now I charging second time


----------



## soundblast75

giovvanie said:


> Yeah tried count again so 8 hours now I charging second time


 
  
 thats what ive been getting too after 3,4 charges still 8h, its just that everyone else claims 10 to 12 ..
 Maybe itll get better after 10 charges or so
 thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

soundblast75 said:


> thats what ive been getting too after 3,4 charges still 8h, its just that everyone else claims 10 to 12 ..
> Maybe itll get better after 10 charges or so
> thanks




Not sure where you read 10-12. It always been more like 8-10, and in line with Chord's spec. An average of 10 charges for me yielded 8.74 hours so I rounded up to 9 hours in my review. I agree it would be good to have a longer battery life than your 8 hours but I just don't want impressions to be that 12 hours may be the norm.


----------



## soundblast75

x relic x said:


> Not sure where you read 10-12. It always been more like 8-10, and in line with Chord's spec. An average of 10 charges for me yielded 8.74 hours so I rounded up to 9 hours in my review. I agree it would be good to have a longer battery life than your 8 hours but I just don't want impressions to be that 12 hours may be the norm.


 

 I really appreciate the clarification, some folks here claimed more and confused me, i am fine now knowing my unit is ok


----------



## x RELIC x

soundblast75 said:


> I really appreciate the clarification, some folks here claimed more and confused me, i am fine now knowing my unit is ok


----------



## Tony1110

watagump said:


> Everyone's opinions are just that, opinions. It doesn't make sense to me that a top of the line AK would sound better going into a Mojo. But I am not gong to tell anyone they are wrong, if they like the sound better, great. Now taking something middle tier or lower tier, then going into a Mojo, makes sense. I haven't really read too many things bad about either the Hugo or the Mojo, it seems Chord does make good stuff for the right application and person.




Please don't let me catch you talking sense again


----------



## headwhacker

As always try Mojo first before you surrender your credit card. If you buy anything because of hype then you can't blame anyone but yourself. People have different reasons for hyping a product. But the legitimate reason is when they really love it and can't stop talking about it.


----------



## jamato8

Who says this is hype? Hype has a negative connotation and I think, and IMO, the Mojo lives up to what is being said, regarding high fidelity quality. :^)


----------



## headwhacker

jamato8 said:


> Who says this is hype? Hype has a negative connotation and I think, and IMO, the Mojo lives up to what is being said, regarding high fidelity quality. :^)


 
  
 Hype is hype be it positive or negative.


----------



## jamato8

nounextravagant or intensive publicity or promotion:_ she relied on hype and headlines to stoke up interest in her music_.• a deception carried out for the sake of publicity.verb_ [ with obj. ] _promote or publicize (a product or idea) intensively, often exaggerating its importance or benefits:_ an industry quick to hype its products_.
  
 Just so you know, I am doing this as friendly banter.


----------



## trtrtr607

So mojo will only accept digital input? The 3.5mm coax only receive optical fiber? 3.5mm analog input will not work?


----------



## x RELIC x

trtrtr607 said:


> So mojo will only accept digital input? The 3.5mm coax only receive optical fiber? 3.5mm analog input will not work?




Coaxial input is seperate from optical input but yes they are both digital. The mojo does not accept analogue input. You want to use the DAC in the Mojo, trust me.


----------



## Mojo ideas

headwhacker said:


> Hype is hype be it positive or negative.


 Your are all posting on headfi Haven't you noticed that actually there's been no hype no video no launch announcements. We at chord think this is fine because it means the only people that are creating the hype are those 99.999 percent of customers that do love the product that figure is now just about accurate at this time and that is okay by us! The mojo will stand or fall on its own merrit and we are happy for it to be put up against anything at any price and it may be scrutinised measured and tested by anyone See Noel's Hi Fi World Review when it hits the shelves J F


----------



## headwhacker

Yes we are on head-fi, even a single member excessively posting about how good a product is regardless of the merit can be seen as hype. My point being is anyone should try a product first before buying instead of taking the number of posts in this thread that say Mojo sounds good (including me) alone as buying decision.


----------



## lextek

Well I definetly got caught up in the "hype". I've been around Head-Fi for a while and for some reason this piece really got be excited. Looking forward to my Mojo from Moon Audio.


----------



## Paul Meakin

I thought the whole thread had been quite restrained by head-fi's usual standards of hype; I can't remember a single post so far along the lines of "OMG, this is the greatest DAC ever invented!!!!" As far as I remember the hype was MUCH worse when the Hugo was launched.

Granted there are a lot of posts, but even so....


----------



## Watagump

I encourage everyone that can, get to the shows, meets, greetings etc etc. Its the best way to really get out and test the gear you might want to invest in. I know not everyone can get to them, but try if you can, they really are great. Also, try and sign up for product tours, another way to test gear, make friends and get loaners is way number 3.


----------



## jlbrach

Listening to my mojo through my LCD-3F at this moment....i do have my yiggy/rag combo as a comparison and let me tell you this little beast is a powerhouse given its size and price...very very impressive......a terrific product as a Hugo owner the mojo is really quite a feat


----------



## mscott58

jlbrach said:


> Listening to my mojo through my LCD-3F at this moment....i do have my yiggy/rag combo as a comparison and let me tell you this little beast is a powerhouse given its size and price...very very impressive......a terrific product as a Hugo owner the mojo is really quite a feat




Totally agree. I'm not hype person, but the Mojo is an amazing piece of kit. Cheers


----------



## Currawong

I have to say, I really like mine. I'd say it's not the most resolving DAC, not the best at driving headphones compared to full-sized amps (or maybe even TOTL DAPs -- I'd have to compare) but it is more along the lines of products like the Cavalli Liquid Carbon or Noble's K10s in that it is just so enjoyable to listen to music with, without requiring wallet immolating expense.


----------



## aangen

headwhacker said:


> As always try Mojo first before you surrender your credit card. If you buy anything because of hype then you can't blame anyone but yourself. People have different reasons for hyping a product. But the legitimate reason is when they really love it and can't stop talking about it.


 
 I am afraid I don't find your try before you buy advice very useful when we are talking about a Chord product. (especially a new release product). It's not like the local Best Buy or Walmart has them on display just yet. There are many here who have asked where they can even purchase the Mojo in the US. I would love to try one, I just don't see it as a real possibility in my world.


----------



## evolutionx

Picked up a used AK100 for $250US and totally enjoying this combo.   No hype here.   For 399pounds, we need to have reasonable expectations.   Mojo can drive all my iems and headphones to very enjoyable level, something that is even more amazing given the size of this gear.  The competition will find it hard to justify what they are charging.


----------



## Mojo ideas

currawong said:


> I have to say, I really like mine. I'd say it's not the most resolving DAC, not the best at driving headphones compared to full-sized amps (or maybe even TOTL DAPs -- I'd have to compare) but it is more along the lines of products like the Cavalli Liquid Carbon or Noble's K10s in that it is just so enjoyable to listen to music with, without requiring wallet immolating expense.



 Nicely Interesting comments from currawong, kind of damning it with feint praise. It's surprising really that the whole point of the design was to have about a thousand to ten thousand times the true music signal resolving power in electronics terms when compared to Dacs that use use standard industrial Dac chips so maybe we could have spent a lunch break designing something more appropriate for our friend.


----------



## jamato8

mojo ideas said:


> Nicely Interesting comments from currawong, kind of damning it with feint praise. It's surprising really that the whole point of the design was to have about a thousand to ten thousand times the true music signal resolving power in electronics terms when compared to Dacs that use use standard industrial Dac chips so maybe we could have spent a lunch break designing something more appropriate for our friend.


 

 So do you feel that your design is resolving all the, or most all the data that it is realistically possible to resolve from the signal received?


----------



## fuzzybaffy

> It's surprising really that the whole point of the design was to have about a thousand to ten thousand times the true music signal resolving power in electronics terms when compared to Dacs that use use standard industrial Dac chips


 
  
 I'm not exactly sure what you mean here... What is "true music signal resolving power in electronics terms"?


----------



## Mojo ideas

jamato8 said:


> So do you feel that your design is resolving all the, or most all the data that it is realistically possible to resolve from the signal received?


 
Yes Rob Watts has often said me to that a Dacs Job is not to reproduce digital information! It job is to Recover and resolve the original Analogue music Waveform in all its exquisite detail. This must be including all its timing information perfectly intact. If a Dac design does not have sufficient sampling of original data or it lack the horse power for the of the recovery of the timing information the audio image will tend to sound bright and rather flat ie lacking depth. But some people like there music that way . Often its what theiy are use to and it can take time to appreciate a more real presentation. J f


----------



## musicheaven

mojo ideas said:


> Your are all posting on headfi Haven't you noticed that actually there's been no hype no video no launch announcements. We at chord think this is fine because it means the only people that are creating the hype are those 99.999 percent of customers that do love the product that figure is now just about accurate at this time and that is okay by us! The mojo will stand or fall on its own merrit and we are happy for it to be put up against anything at any price and it may be scrutinised measured and tested by anyone See Noel's Hi Fi World Review when it hits the shelves J F




Your product is definitively interesting and unique along the direction you've taken but I have to agree with headwhacker, it'd be best if we could try it. However, I do agree that it's difficult to set a try before you buy it scenario and I am among the many who don't travel much to meets or shows. I would have liked to see your company set a tour with the Mojo and let us experience its benefits. Having a wider testing ground is beneficial at two levels, one for expanding the experience, increasing the comparison base, hopefully without any hype and secondly truly promote the product in a way that capture the reviewers' (and target audience) attention by committing to the review. How many reviewers and reviewees have been converted (and converted others) to becoming longer term buyers. As far as your statement, it does sound contradicting. If the product hasn't hit the shelves yet, how would you know it's 99.999% of your target customers that loved the product? Now to be fair to what you've done, this is among the cheapest product you've created considering that most of the other line is hardly accessible to the mid-class or lower class buyers. Your company is truly a high end niche company and god knows we all want that but making it affordable is what I call a breakthrough, I truly applaud your company for that. Maybe if you were not so centered on an old distribution channel that your products could be more affordable by a lot more audio enthusiasts but I have to say that this is truly a refreshing start, in the meantime I'll keep watching the reviewers, I mean buyers' review trickling in as my only question at the moment is how long would the product last for the regular long haul commuters which I find seem to be putting the long term product sturdiness in question and I mean those interesting colorful buttons and connectors. If you are ever interested in finding out, send one my way and I'll tell you.


----------



## jamato8

mojo ideas said:


> Yes Rob Watts has often said me to that a Dacs Job is not to reproduce digital information! It job is to Recover and resolve the original Analogue music Waveform in all its exquisite detail. This must be including all its timing information perfectly intact. If a Dac design does not have sufficient sampling of original data or it lack the horse power for the of the recovery of the timing information the audio image will tend to sound bright and rather flat ie lacking depth. But some people like there music that way . Often its what theiy are use to and it can take time to appreciate a more real presentation. J f


 

 I understand. I know that often, in order to trick the mind, when listening to recorded sound, hyper detail and presentation beyond what would be heard in live music, is often what is presented. I listen to live sound all the time and rarely hear what some recordings present but at the same time, some live, if presented that way on a dap or any system, would not be as involving but if the musical essence can be resolved, and the ebb and flow of the original are brought forth and IMO, the truth of the event, then the sound can be enjoyed without hyper musical characteristics. And that does go the the timing and phase of the sound being accurately rendered. IMO


----------



## Duncan

mojo ideas said:


> Yes Rob Watts has often said me to that a Dacs Job is not to reproduce digital information! It job is to Recover and resolve the original Analogue music Waveform in all its exquisite detail. This must be including all its timing information perfectly intact. If a Dac design does not have sufficient sampling of original data or it lack the horse power for the of the recovery of the timing information the audio image will tend to sound bright and rather flat ie lacking depth. But some people like there music that way . Often its what theiy are use to and it can take time to appreciate a more real presentation. J f


And that there is why you cannot please all of the folk all of the time...

For many years, I was lusting after a TDA1541S2 chip, so that I could put it into an NOS DAC, that was my proverbial Eleanor (I don'[t know if that term exists outside of the film Gone in 60 Seconds, forgive me if it doesn't!), could I find out outside of getting a Philips CD960 CDP (could I even find a second hand CD960 more to the point?), the thought of a brick wall filter gave me goose bumps (having been playing around with a TDA1543 NOS DAC for quite a while)... Now, I will admit that I have become lazy, and let Rob do the hard work for me, and - to a better standard than I could have ever envisaged.

I kind of think that the difference between off the shelf, and a Chord product is the difference between climbing a mountain with crampons, ropes, guides the whole shebang (off the shelf) and getting someone to take you up in a helicopter (Chord) - both will get to the top of the mountain (audio nirvana) if you invest enough time [and money], but one will get you there with a whole less effort...

Whichever, from my just woken up, bleary eyed analogy above is your preference, doing the graft, or taking the easy option, there will be people that disagree with you, doesn't make them right and you wrong of vice versa...

All I know is (getting back from my meandering point) for a device that is as small as a Mojo to be connected to an equally small half a terabyte capacity player (at least in my case, with the AK120), to have that much music on the move, in such a small form factor, with so much potential to sound good - is an absolute miracle...

Going back to the top of my post, I still have a Sony D5 Discman (circa 1983), with its brick wall filter, that (if you'll remember I was lusting after), it sounds harsh, and brittle in comparison to the [relative] warmth / lushness of the Mojo, Guess that is one dream that, thanks to Chord, I'll never want to fulfil.


----------



## NZtechfreak

pitchblack said:


> Don't feed the troll's....
> 
> send with LG G4




Truly. I responded initially since I thought that perhaps they were just speaking a bit intemperately, but given the reply elicited by my pointing out the obvious double standard in their statements, it seems clear that the poster originated from under a bridge somewhere.


----------



## axax

Can anyone compare hugo and mojo ?


----------



## subguy812

axax said:


> Can anyone compare hugo and mojo ?


 
 Not sure if this is a serious post? If it is please read the thread.


----------



## fumoffuXx

Live from singapore. Sorry for the bad phone quality haha my camera has a better picture


----------



## axax

subguy812 said:


> Not sure if this is a serious post? If it is please read the thread.


 
 Which page ?


----------



## NZtechfreak

axax said:


> Which page ?




There is a search function. 

Easiest way is take the thread url, and search the terms you want in Google followed by the site:url syntax (where the url is the thread url).


----------



## soundblast75

evolutionx said:


> Picked up a used AK100 for $250US and totally enjoying this combo.   No hype here.   For 399pounds, we need to have reasonable expectations.   Mojo can drive all my iems and headphones to very enjoyable level, something that is even more amazing given the size of this gear.  The competition will find it hard to justify what they are charging.



Have you tried the questyle yet. I just ordered one, but some say its not better with Mojo?


----------



## fumoffuXx

soundblast75 said:


> Have you tried the questyle yet. I just ordered one, but some say its not better with Mojo?


you are right questyle optical out sounds like ass it basically sucks the life outta the mojo


----------



## georgelai57

It looks like if one gets a Mojo, only the AKs will do


----------



## Duncan

fumoffuxx said:


> you are right questyle optical out sounds like ass it basically sucks the life outta the mojo


I wouldn't be that extreme, but would agree that the AKs marry up to the mojo in a more musical way.


----------



## soundblast75

fumoffuxx said:


> you are right questyle optical out sounds like ass it basically sucks the life outta the mojo




Ah thats the same with zx100, mojo feels abused by the 5th hour haha
So, would you say return mojo or questyle?


----------



## evolutionx

Hi soundblast75, I have tried QP1R with mojo, and it does not pair as well as AK.   QP1R drives the bigger headphones (HE1K and LCD-XC) well and sounded more enjoyable than mojo. But for iEMs, I think Mojo is pretty good and has good synergy with most earphones.


----------



## fumoffuXx

soundblast75 said:


> Ah thats the same with zx100, mojo feels abused by the 5th hour haha
> So, would you say return mojo or questyle?


i return the questyle its ****


----------



## soundblast75

Cancelled the Qstyle from Amazon.

Mind you, I just sold my ak100ii,I thought zx100 has an audibly better output in general than AK


----------



## headwhacker

Just demoed Mojo again wirh HE1K and LCD-2 during JF's launch event in Singapore this afternoon. Can't believe how effortless Mojo drives full size cans. Mojo just can't get sooner to SG.


----------



## x RELIC x

headwhacker said:


> Just demoed Mojo again wirh HE1K and LCD-2 during JF's launch event in Singapore this afternoon. Can't believe how effortless Mojo drives full size cans. Mojo just can't get sooner to SG.




Agreed. Mojo can drive full sized cans well.


----------



## all999

Hi-Fi World review - http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62/776.html


----------



## MrBucket

headwhacker said:


> Just demoed Mojo again wirh HE1K and LCD-2 during JF's launch event in Singapore this afternoon. Can't believe how effortless Mojo drives full size cans. Mojo just can't get sooner to SG.


 
 Absolutely no issues driving my LCD-X or HD800, its really crazy what something this tiny can do.


----------



## Duncan

all999 said:


> Hi-Fi World review - http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62/776.html


Couple of mistakes in that review, but - good to see it getting further exposure


----------



## headwhacker

Can't wait for mine to get here and try it with my HD800. It already sound very good with my T51p.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Had enjoyed my Mojo for about a week, the size and built qulity is so superb, small yet very solid in hand. Input seletion is atuomatic, so it's easier to use than Hugo, volume control also work very well (like its system more than track ball in hugo)
  
 So far for sound impresion:
 - Netral to dark sound character, I'm a bit surpsrise with treble extension as it's very good even though a bit dark sound signature. The treble has very smooth presentation with satisfied micro detail.
 - Midrange presentatiton is more to slight forward intimate, with clear pronounce, full body, and hard to notice sibilance. Definitely not lack any weight for male vocal, but still sweet and airy enough for female vocality, 
 - Full body and deep punchy bass, super good for mainstream songs, and at the same time the bass section is very textured too, tried with some DSD file from Diana Krall, all of bass textured is so clear in her song.
 - Soundstage is in good shape, not too wide, but have proper height and depth which is helping to create real ambience feeling.
 - Black background! Could be argueable for some people, but in this section is very special in Mojo, and I think it's even better than Hugo.
 - In my dictionary, "Musicality" is the primary word how to describe Mojo.
  
 Tried with Oppo PM-1 (Original leather pad & Velour pad)


----------



## giovvanie

mython said:


> Just because you have a _different_ opinion about the Mojo does not mean that your opinion is _more_ valid than anyone else's.
> 
> Remember that


I fully agree with you , but this time I can't say that .... Because how to do if I hear more sounds with zx2 it's not only sound signature it's just pure sound it's about performance ... even if I prefer little bit warm , analytical , but still musical sound from mojo I can't just can't rate it higher because performance is much much lower in this case

MOJO CANT BE COMPARE WITH DAPS OVER 1k , by performance isn't good enough . I respect every opinions from you guys , and I never said I don't  I bought many products based on opinions from headfi . I don't troll also . But I just clearly can't say Mojo is better even if I like him sound signature more as ZX2 ,because from soundstage to trebles ZX2 is bigger more extended trebles , more detailed mid range , and wider soundstage .


----------



## FidelityCastro

giovvanie said:


> I fully agree with you , but this time I can't say that .... Because how to do if I hear more sounds with zx2 it's not only sound signature it's just pure sound it's about performance ... even if I prefer little bit warm , analytical , but still musical sound from mojo I can't just can't rate it higher because performance is much much lower in this case
> 
> MOJO CANT BE COMPARE WITH DAPS OVER 1k , by performance isn't good enough . I respect every opinions from you guys , and I never said I don't  I bought many products based on opinions from headfi . I don't troll also . But I just clearly can't say Mojo is better even if I like him sound signature more as ZX2 ,because from soundstage to trebles ZX2 is bigger more extended trebles , more detailed mid range , and wider soundstage .




To be fair to you, we always say on here that people should use their ears. And that's what you've done with the Mojo. You may not persuade too many people who are reading this thread and considering a Mojo, because the reviews so far have been great (I have a Hugo, not a Mojo, so I'm not qualified to talk about the Mojo SQ). But good for you for taking a different view; it's just a view like everyone else's I guess.


----------



## OK-Guy

I'm hoping to 'view' the Rugby World Cup final in a few hours... at half-time I will rapidly connect to the internet to see how the happy-hammers got on, hopefully I will 'view' a favourable result... thought I'd post a few views on things...


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> I'm hoping to 'view' the Rugby World Cup final in a few hours... at half-time I will rapidly connect to the internet to see how the happy-hammers got on, hopefully I will 'view' a favourable result... thought I'd post a few views on things... :wink_face:




Easy Tiger! 

I having that difficult decision as a Brit (edit: Englishman - from just down the road from you guys in fact) about whether to support the Wallabies....it's a tough one.


----------



## audionewbi

ok-guy said:


> I'm hoping to 'view' the Rugby World Cup final in a few hours... at half-time I will rapidly connect to the internet to see how the happy-hammers got on, hopefully I will 'view' a favourable result... thought I'd post a few views on things...


 
 I am so nervous, I think we are going to be utterly destroyed.


----------



## sonickarma

fumoffuxx said:


> you are right questyle optical out sounds like ass it basically sucks the life outta the mojo


 
  


evolutionx said:


> Hi soundblast75, I have tried QP1R with mojo, and it does not pair as well as AK.   QP1R drives the bigger headphones (HE1K and LCD-XC) well and sounded more enjoyable than mojo. But for iEMs, I think Mojo is pretty good and has good synergy with most earphones.


 
  
 Agreed QP1R not good pairing with MoJo - Also Cowon P1 not good pairing also


----------



## OK-Guy

audionewbi said:


> I am so nervous, I think we are going to be utterly destroyed.


 
  
 lets hope not, if you play like you did against England you'll have more than a chance... the All Blacks are bloody awesome forsure, but, they've never won a World Cup outside of NZ... travelling is not a part of their mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

giovvanie said:


> I fully agree with you , but this time I can't say that .... Because how to do if I hear more sounds with zx2 it's not only sound signature it's just pure sound it's about performance ... even if I prefer little bit warm , analytical , but still musical sound from mojo I can't just can't rate it higher because performance is much much lower in this case
> 
> MOJO CANT BE COMPARE WITH DAPS OVER 1k , by performance isn't good enough . I respect every opinions from you guys , and I never said I don't  I bought many products based on opinions from headfi . I don't troll also . But I just clearly can't say Mojo is better even if I like him sound signature more as ZX2 ,because from soundstage to trebles ZX2 is bigger more extended trebles , more detailed mid range , and wider soundstage .



Hello I'm having some difficulties typing this because of the red mist before my eyes. Simply put the Dac inside Mojo is about thousand times more capable and in terms of the electronics that is involved than the average or even expensive Dap Dacs so please try to understand that you not making sense with what your saying. I do hope I haven't offered you. John E Franks


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> lets hope not, if you play like you did against England you'll have more than a chance... the All Blacks are bloody awesome forsure, but, they've never won a World Cup outside of NZ... travelling is not a part of their mojo.




Yeah but they broke their duck last time, and know they can do it now. Maybe it will pour with rain. Weather forecast, anyone?


----------



## jmills8

sonickarma said:


> Agreed QP1R not good pairing with MoJo - Also Cowon P1 not good pairing also


 what makes them not good? Not good when you listen to a female singer? Or too much bass ?


----------



## sonickarma

jmills8 said:


> what makes them not good? Not good when you listen to a female singer? Or too much bass ?


 

 Flat and lacking dynamics and balance, then when you try from AK or Straight from phone - everything is excellent


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> Yeah but they broke their duck last time, and know they can do it now. Maybe it will pour with rain. Weather forecast, anyone?


 
  
 the weather is good but not barby good, could be a few light showers or fog around evening time.
  
 fog could be the Aussies best bet, they can be sneaky & they won't see 'em coming...


----------



## all999

giovvanie said:


> my mojo smell like hype ... finally connected my zx2 with mojo by otg cable and tested by few days ... My mojo perhaps past 12 hours burn in and I must say mojo sound worse as my zx2...
> - Trebles with zx2 more details and more air around
> - mids also more detailed with zx2 more resolution also I can hear more ..
> - soundstage good imaging with mojo but is smaller not soo wide like zx2 and not soo deep
> ...




Not trying to decrease Your opinion, but are You sure You had all EQs, effects and all tricks provided by Sony switched off? I know Sony packs a lot of "sound steroids" to their daps.


----------



## FidelityCastro

mojo ideas said:


> Hello I'm having some difficulties typing this because of the red mist before my eyes. Simply put the Dac inside Mojo is about thousand times more capable and in terms of the electronics that is involved than the average or even expensive Dap Dacs so please try to understand that you not making sense with what your saying. I do hope I haven't offered you. John E Franks




Put the knife down and back away, Mr Franks 
You've got 213 pages of glowing feedback. Mojo was a fantastic idea to get a whole new bunch of customers onboard who couldn't / wouldn't stretch to the Hugo (I have a Hugo and love it, for the record). You knocked it out of the park, as our US friends say. 

You know how head-fi threads go: lots of hype and speculation (good and bad); great reviews from early adopters; criticism of the price it it's an expensive upgrade (not an issue with Mojo); some people getting run around by their chosen retailer or distributor and vowing never to buy your stuff again; the first little niggles / problems showing up; then everyone settles into a general consensus (it's one of the best boxes out there / it failed to live up to expectations etc). 
I've only been on here for a year, but I've never seen a thread move at this speed - it has been hard to keep up. Everything points to a home run success. Bravo sir.


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> the weather is good but not barby good, could be a few light showers or fog around evening time.
> 
> fog could be the Aussies best bet, they can be sneaky & they won't see 'em coming... :wink_face:




Conversely, black kit will be harder to spot in the fog than bright yellow....


----------



## jmills8

sonickarma said:


> Flat and lacking dynamics and balance, then when you try from AK or Straight from phone - everything is excellent


 p1 does not sound like that on its own, but the AK240 did on its own.


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> Put the knife down and back away, Mr Franks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 John's passionate about his Company & products, think I'd be the same truth be known.
  
 btw... see no-ones asked this Sony fan-boy what he likes best...


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> John's passionate about his Company & products, think I'd be the same truth be known.
> 
> btw... see no-ones asked this Sony fan-boy what he likes best... :confused_face:




And so he (John) should be - there aren't that many luxury goods sectors where you can interact with the designer / manufacturer in a frank (haha) and open way, and it would be a shame if he wasn't bothered after all that effort and hard work. You do yourselves proud.


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> You do yourselves proud.


 
  
 no, he does me proud, he's a great friend to have.
  
 in other news... just got confirmation that my new pc will be delivered today... I would tell you all what a fraught five weeks its been but hey, I've now got happy-feet...


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> no, he does me proud, he's a great friend to have.
> 
> in other news... just got confirmation that my new pc will be delivered today... I would tell you all what a fraught five weeks its been but hey, I've now got happy-feet... :bigsmile_face:




You've had a police constable delivered and he brought with him an animated movie about a dancing penguin?


----------



## SearchOfSub

sonickarma said:


> Flat and lacking dynamics and balance, then when you try from AK or Straight from phone - everything is excellent




Ofcourse if you go straight from source the soundstage will be flatter and less clear. But, you will also lose refinement. its tradeoff.


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> You've had a police constable delivered and he brought with him an animated movie about a dancing penguin?


 
  
 you only want to know what super-duper 'pc' I purchased > Streacom F7C-Alpha... it's small & powerful, just like Mojo... simarlies huh...


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> you only want to know what super-duper 'pc' I purchased > Streacom F7C-Alpha... it's small & powerful, just like Mojo... simarlies huh... :wink_face:




Falling on deaf ears - I'm an Apple Mac guy and I make no apologies . Your new PC sounds like a type of stealth bomber.....


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> Falling on deaf ears - I'm an Apple Mac guy and I make no apologies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 and yours sounds like something that Mac gave to his Teacher... a bit of fruit...


----------



## tassardar

Collected from the local district today. End game portable stack to me.


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> and yours sounds like what Mac gave to his Teacher... a bit of fruit...




Touche.


----------



## FidelityCastro

tassardar said:


> End game portable stack to me.




You might as well swap the Mojo for a Hugo in the middle of that sandwich, seeing as it won't fit in a pocket anyway 

Seriously though, are you using the Sony as transport, then Mojo as a DAC and amp, and then the CDM as an extra amp? I have Hugo and CDM and I've tried the equivalent stack (with an iP6 rather then the Sony). It sounds fab but I'm not sure how much better it sounds than using the transport with just the Hugo or just the CDM. Fancy throwing a few SQ detail comparisons out there?


----------



## greenmac

I've charged by MoJo overnight but it doesn't seem to switch on .....

What am I missing here ?


----------



## OK-Guy

greenmac said:


> I've charged by MoJo overnight but it doesn't seem to switch on .....
> 
> What am I missing here ?


 
  
 the 'on' button?


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> the 'on' button?




I just use The Force.


----------



## tassardar

fidelitycastro said:


> You might as well swap the Mojo for a Hugo in the middle of that sandwich, seeing as it won't fit in a pocket anyway
> 
> Seriously though, are you using the Sony as transport, then Mojo as a DAC and amp, and then the CDM as an extra amp? I have Hugo and CDM and I've tried the equivalent stack (with an iP6 rather then the Sony). It sounds fab but I'm not sure how much better it sounds than using the transport with just the Hugo or just the CDM. Fancy throwing a few SQ detail comparisons out there?




If running headphones, the cdm adds its own flavor of warm and smootheness, also makes the mid richer. Some notable thing is low mids are even tighter then just the mojo alone and there is a feeling of a more enveloping sound. Is that better especially for the size and cost? I don't really know. I need more time with my mojo to tell but definitely to me it's more enjoyable.

Oh ya I use zx2 cause that's the only dap I have that can digital out. Not that I feel it's better haha


----------



## headwhacker

tassardar said:


> Collected from the local district today. *End game* portable stack to me.


 
  
 No such thing. Just you wait until Chord's next product after Mojo lol


----------



## tassardar

headwhacker said:


> No such thing. Just you wait until Chord's next product after Mojo lol :tongue_smile:




Till chord produces a tube amp hahah. I love them for their dacs


----------



## FidelityCastro

tassardar said:


> If running headphones, the cdm adds its own flavor of warm and smootheness, also makes the mid richer. Some notable thing is low mids are even tighter then just the mojo alone and there is a feeling of a more enveloping sound. Is that better especially for the size and cost? I don't really know. I need more time with my mojo to tell but definitely to me it's more enjoyable.




Sounds fair enough. Well said - I know what you mean. 

Chord chaps - two quick questions: 
1) I seem to remember from an early Hugo thread that there was a specific reason why you decided not to have a balanced output on the Hugo (and I assume the Mojo). 
2) Did you consider the option of being able to just use the Mojo (Hugo) DAC and let users bypass the amp and run into another amp? I think it's fair to say that your DAC is widely regarded as the best one. I'm a tube guy as a guitar player, so I like the warmth afforded by the CDM, for example. I think tassardar may feel the same way. 

To answer my own question, I assume that the option to bypass the amp on the Mojo (Hugo) would appear to negate the whole point of having a combined DAC + amp in the first place. But as this is the rarified atmosphere of head-fi, we all love to combine boxes to leverage the best of each. E.g. the argument about spending big bucks on a DAP when it just becomes a transport with the Mojo/Hugo/CDM is that we also have the option to just use the nice DAP when pocket-size is the main factor (I'm leaving out the whole argument about the SQ being better with a nice DAP even when used a transport - we've had lots of back and forth on that one elsewhere).


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> I just use The Force.


 
  
 omg, omg it's you init, the infamous Obi-Castro ... cute disguise, you had me fooled...


----------



## x RELIC x

fidelitycastro said:


> Sounds fair enough. Well said - I know what you mean.
> 
> Chord chaps - two quick questions:
> 1) I seem to remember from an early Hugo thread that there was a specific reason why you decided not to have a balanced output on the Hugo (and I assume the Mojo).
> ...





I recently posted this elsewhere regarding a similar question:

The Mojo doesn't have an amp 'section'. The interesting thing about the Hugo and Mojo is the DAC drives headphones directly from the DACs analogue output and there is no output via a separate headphone amp. This provides the best path for signal accuracy. This is very welcomed as the DAC in both units is very accurate and very capable.

Rob Watts, the designer of the units has posted many times regarding the headphone output design and capability from the Hugo DAC. You can read Rob's take on the tech behind the Hugo in this post:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/1830#post_10459450

Of note is his comments in item # 3 that he lists. In it he says:




> ............
> 
> 
> _3. The lack of DAC RF OP noise means that the analogue section can be made radically simpler as the analogue filter requirements are smaller. Now in analogue terms, making it simpler, with everything else being constant, gives more transparency. You really can hear every solder joint, every passive component, and every active stage. Now Hugo has a single active stage - a very high performance op-amp with a discrete op-stage as a hybrid with a single global feedback path. This arrangement means that you have a single active stage, two resistors and two capacitors in the direct signal path - and that is it.* Note: there is no headphone drive. Normal high performance DAC's have 3 op-amp stages, followed by a separate headphone amp. *So to conclude - Hugo's analogue path is not a simple couple of op-amps chucked together, it is fundamentally simpler than all other headphone amp solutions._
> ...





The output from Mojo is VERY clean, and it's basically impossible to bypass the amp as there really isn't one.


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> omg, omg it's you init, the infamous Obi-Castro ... cute disguise, you had me fooled... :wink_face:




Hmmm, use my mind to power on and off and skip tracks, I do.

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131106213953/starwars/images/d/d6/Yoda_SWSB.png


----------



## WCDchee

fidelitycastro said:


> Sounds fair enough. Well said - I know what you mean.
> 
> Chord chaps - two quick questions:
> 1) I seem to remember from an early Hugo thread that there was a specific reason why you decided not to have a balanced output on the Hugo (and I assume the Mojo).
> ...




To answer your question, it seems like you misunderstand the line out function of the Hugo and mojo. Both the Hugo and the mojo put out true line outs which do not pass through a separate amp stage.

In normal dacs, the design is such that the dac is unable to put out a large current without the signal deteriorating. The amplifier stage helps do this, it had a high input impedance resulting in the dac putting out a very Low current, maintaining the purity of the signal. The amplifier then puts out a larger current to the headphone, as it is designed to do.

In the Hugo and the mojo however, the dac is designed such that it can put out larger currents with minimal deterioration to the signal. As such, the "amplified" signal and the 'unamplified' signal are one and the same. The need for a headphone amp stage is completely removed as the dac's inbuilt function allows it to take over the function of the headphone amp.

Thus, the headphone out and line out signals are one and the same. Hope this helps!


----------



## x RELIC x

fidelitycastro said:


> Hmmm, use my mind to power on and off and skip tracks, I do.
> 
> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131106213953/starwars/images/d/d6/Yoda_SWSB.png




We may have cross posted. Check out my reply just above your Yoda speak. Some information straight from Rob Watts on Hugo's (and Mojo's) non-existent amp section.

Edit: Arg, more cross posts with WCDchee.


----------



## FidelityCastro

wcdchee said:


> To answer your question, it seems like you misunderstand the line out function of the Hugo and mojo. Both the Hugo and the mojo put out true line outs which do not pass through a separate amp stage.
> 
> In normal dacs, the design is such that the dac is unable to put out a large current without the signal deteriorating. The amplifier stage helps do this, it had a high input impedance resulting in the dac putting out a very Low current, maintaining the purity of the signal. The amplifier then puts out a larger current to the headphone, as it is designed to do.
> 
> ...




Thank you #WCDchee, I would always be the first to misunderstand the line out function (or indeed any other function - I tend to use The Force, as described above). 
So to dumb down your very eloquent explanation, if I run my transport into the Hugo (sorry i know this is Mojo thread but hopefully relevant!) and then line out from the Hugo/Mojo into the CDM, using a 3.5mm - 3.5mm interconnect, I will be getting just the Chord DAC and then the other amp? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Mython

Well...it is with a heavy heart that I say this....
  
  
 It is approximately 9 hours since I last viewed this thread, and I was crestfallen.... absolutely _appalled_, actually, to find that there are 'only' 63 unread posts...


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> Well...it is with a heavy heart that I say this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Some people gotta sleep sometime.


----------



## FidelityCastro

mython said:


> Well...it is with a heavy heart that I say this....
> 
> 
> It is approximately 9 hours since I last viewed this thread, and I was crestfallen.... absolutely _appalled_, actually, to find that there are 'only' 63 unread posts... :rolleyes:




Here's a summary: 
We talked about the Rugby World Cup final. 
Someone said a well-known Japanese company's DAP was miles better than the Mojo (but don't worry, John Franks had him put to death). 
I kept being disruptive by talking about the Hugo. 
Tassardar sent in his submission for the world's most expensive, "belt and braces" stack. 
Some science was discussed. 

There, you're up to speed.


----------



## OK-Guy

mython said:


> Well...it is with a heavy heart that I say this....
> 
> 
> It is approximately 9 hours since I last viewed this thread, and I was crestfallen.... absolutely _appalled_, actually, to find that there are 'only' 63 unread posts...


 
  
 it maybe because I've managed to keep using a craptop & a lying-pc for the last few weeks... no more lying-pc crap about me making 'fatal errors' in a few hours time...


----------



## musicheaven

This is one thing I like about Chord designs, the lack of an amp section and directly driving the line outs. If I wanted to build a combination, I believe the Mojo + Cavalli Carbon HA would be a heck of a setup even if one does not want to have a portable element but you have to crack a little smile thinking that you are also gaining portability on the DAC side.

What do you think of the button implementation on the Mojo, how easy is it to handle while on the move and is a stack using a hi-res player connected to the Mojo worth it?


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> Here's a summary:
> We talked about the Rugby World Cup final.
> Someone said a well-known Japanese company's DAP was miles better than the Mojo (but don't worry, John Franks had him put to death).
> I kept being disruptive by talking about the Hugo.
> ...


 
  
 you forgot about the Hammers... shame on you.


----------



## WCDchee

fidelitycastro said:


> Thank you #WCDchee, I would always be the first to misunderstand the line out function (or indeed any other function - I tend to use The Force, as described above).
> So to dumb down your very eloquent explanation, if I run my transport into the Hugo (sorry i know this is Mojo thread but hopefully relevant!) and then line out from the Hugo/Mojo into the CDM, using a 3.5mm - 3.5mm interconnect, I will be getting just the Chord DAC and then the other amp?
> 
> Thanks again.




That's right 

Also, you would realise that if you use the same cables, amping the RCA/headphone outs of the Hugo would give you very close/exactly the same sounds


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> you forgot about the Hammers... shame on you.




Kent. Medway. Gotta be Charton or Palace, surely? Actually, 





ok-guy said:


> you forgot about the Hammers... shame on you.




Medway? Surely Gillingham?


----------



## Mython

ok-guy said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Only fatal error you ever made was your choice of team


----------



## OK-Guy

I'm a pwoper Cockney tyvm though I was dragged up kicking & screaming in Sidcup... Gillingham What, too downmarket for me, I prefer the historical class of medieval Rochester...


----------



## OK-Guy

mython said:


> Only fatal error you ever made was your choice of team


 
  
 you're a brave one... steady tiger or you may feel 'The Force'...


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> you're a brave one... steady tiger or you may feel 'The Force'... :wink_face:




As a musician, I feel like I should be getting some kind of royalty for that double quote. 
Now I know how the Rolling Stones felt when the Verve released "Bitter Sweet Symphony". #justsayin


----------



## Mython

Usual disclaimer about youtube compression, but here's something mellow to soothe the frayed nerves of anyone in this thread:


----------



## cheznous

Thanks to sysconcept. Canada to UK in less than a week. 
Nice fit too. 

Can I just add though that the QPR1 sans mojo is pretty fantastic as well.


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> As a musician, I feel like I should be getting some kind of royalty for that double quote.
> Now I know how the Rolling Stones felt when the Verve released "Bitter Sweet Symphony". #justsayin


 
  
 they got paid, small point... sue me or 'hit me with your rhytmn stick', yanno the extending thingy.


----------



## mjdutton

duncan said:


> Couple of mistakes in that review, but - good to see it getting further exposure


 

 Is this true " At the press reception Rob told me its digital architecture, and especially the use of a 1000-tap digital filter, allow almost compete elimination of digital noise, which has a repetitive pattern upsetting to the ear." ?


----------



## OK-Guy

these guys had a real Mojo about them... pwoper concerts did they...


----------



## Bengkia369

Anyone compared full glass optical toslink to plastic fiber toslink, which is better sounding. 
I have the Audioquest Forest Toslink which made of fibre which sounds good (ak240 as transport) and support higher bit rate. 
My full glass toslink sounds better (details, more darker background) but higher bit rate not supported.


----------



## headwhacker

mython said:


> Well...it is with a heavy heart that I say this....
> 
> 
> It is approximately 9 hours since I last viewed this thread, and I was crestfallen.... absolutely _appalled_, actually, to find that there are 'only' 63 unread posts...


 
 That's what you get for sleeping


----------



## Mython

headwhacker said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Well...it is with a heavy heart that I say this....
> ...


 
  
 No, I mean I've grown accustomed to it being more like double that (but 63 is still _*way*_ more than most other threads).
  
 My guess is everyone _else_ had been sleeping!


----------



## musicheaven

musicheaven said:


> What do you think of the button implementation on the Mojo, how easy is it to handle while on the move and is a stack using a hi-res player connected to the Mojo worth it?




Anyone has an opinion on this or I have to browse through few pages to find out nobody is interested in responding? I thing that would go a long way to possibly add another sold units to Chord, unless nobody cares anymore they just produce those like hot cakes and one less or one more what's the difference?


----------



## Mython

ok-guy said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
  
 About 15 yrs ago, I saw a concert of theirs, on Channel 4 or 5, iirc, apparently filmed in a small, intimate, venue, like a club, and although I am not a '_fan_' as such, that concert still vividly remains in my memory because of how unbelievably tightly the band performed, rhythmically. I've literally never seen _*any*_ band play tighter than they did. Watching it, it was damn-near impossible not to tap yer feet, to those impeccably-well-played RnB-inspired basslines.


----------



## obsidyen

mojo ideas said:


> Nicely Interesting comments from currawong, kind of damning it with feint praise. It's surprising really that the whole point of the design was to have about a thousand to ten thousand times the true music signal resolving power in electronics terms when compared to Dacs that use use standard industrial Dac chips so maybe we could have spent a lunch break designing something more appropriate for our friend.


 

 Some people just mistake exaggerated treble response as resolving power. Mojo is amazingly resolving and transparent whilst still being natural and musical. I love this little device.


----------



## gearofwar

all999 said:


> Not trying to decrease Your opinion, but are You sure You had all EQs, effects and all tricks provided by Sony switched off? I know Sony packs a lot of "sound steroids" to their daps.


 
 To answer this question, yes. We have been doing a lot of eq, sound adjustment off on zx2 nothing left but original hardware sound right now. You can take look at ZX2's thread..


----------



## greenmac

Still no joy

Only the volume balls are lit up even when the unit is plugged into the mains, is that right ?

Cannot get the power on/off ball to light up

Duff unit ?


----------



## Mython

greenmac said:


> Still no joy
> 
> Only the volume balls are lit up even when the unit is plugged into the mains, is that right ?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Apologies for asking this - but I must... have you definitely plugged the charger into the correct microUSB port of the Mojo? (i.e. not the data-transfer one)


----------



## OK-Guy

musicheaven said:


> Anyone has an opinion on this or I have to browse through few pages to find out nobody is interested in responding? I thing that would go a long way to possibly add another sold units to Chord, unless nobody cares anymore they just produce those like hot cakes and one less or one more what's the difference?


 
  
 I only have the Hugo, the last Mojo I handled was a good few months back, hopefully someone will chip-in soon.


----------



## Paul Meakin

musicheaven said:


> Anyone has an opinion on this or I have to browse through few pages to find out nobody is interested in responding? I thing that would go a long way to possibly add another sold units to Chord, unless nobody cares anymore they just produce those like hot cakes and one less or one more what's the difference?





I can operate the buttons easily with an iPhone 5s covering the top of the Mojo.


----------



## OK-Guy

mython said:


> About 15 yrs ago, I saw a concert of theirs, on Channel 4 or 5, iirc, apparently filmed in a small, intimate, venue, like a club, and although I am not a '_fan_' as such, that concert still vividly remains in my memory because of how unbelievably tightly the band performed, rhythmically. I've literally never seen _*any*_ band play tighter than they did. Watching it, it was damn-near impossible not to tap yer feet, to those impeccably-well-played RnB-inspired basslines.


 
  
 I loved that period in my life full of abandon & discovery... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 saw the Blockheads a couple of times they were immense, what can you say about Ian Dury, the hero of the disabled... I used to go to many a concert, Dr Feelgood (Wilko, what a nutter), Cockney Rejects and the mighty Clash.. had a good few beers with Strummer in Brixton on a few occasions, he was a top bloke...


----------



## headwhacker

musicheaven said:


> Anyone has an opinion on this or I have to browse through few pages to find out nobody is interested in responding? I thing that would go a long way to possibly add another sold units to Chord, unless nobody cares anymore they just produce those like hot cakes and one less or one more what's the difference?


 
  
 The button is big enough and easy to access from inside a pouch or a bag. Any portable DAP with a digital output should work just fine. But pairing Mojo + the original AK100 is the most compact and neat stack you can get. The have eerily similar dimensions. I know Chord designed Mojo to be used for smartphones. But stacking it with any smartphone just looks cumbersome especially with iPhones.


----------



## stevemiddie

I think I've mistakenly logged onto the old timers music threads from the 80's.


----------



## headwhacker

greenmac said:


> Still no joy
> 
> Only the volume balls are lit up even when the unit is plugged into the mains, is that right ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Which digital input are you using? I notice when the power button/ball doesn't light up there is no input detected. Perhaps your connector is not fully inserted or can't be properly inserted.


----------



## OK-Guy

stevemiddie said:


> I think I've mistakenly logged onto the old timers music threads from the 80's.


 
  
 hold on I'll get the cassette-player out and do a bit of fast-forwarding... X-Factor ok?...


----------



## musicheaven

ok-guy said:


> I only have the Hugo, the last Mojo I handled was a good few months back, hopefully someone will chip-in soon.







paul meakin said:


> I can operate the buttons easily with an iPhone 5s covering the top of the Mojo.







headwhacker said:


> The button is big enough and easy to access from inside a pouch or a bag. Any portable DAP with a digital output should work just fine. But pairing Mojo + the original AK100 is the most compact and neat stack you can get. The have eerily similar dimensions. I know Chord designed Mojo to be used for smartphones. But stacking it with any smartphone just looks cumbersome especially with iPhones.




Thanks everyone, nice to know the buttons are easy to operate but how do you feel about their sturdiness? Would daily on/off and volume control operations would stand up to long term use? I understand you can't necessarily make that assessment without simulating advanced aging operations but I just want to get your feel as for the tactile operation and their feel. The reason I ask is those are unusual buttons, nothing like the true and tried mechanical buttons. Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## jamestux

greenmac said:


> Still no joy
> 
> Only the volume balls are lit up even when the unit is plugged into the mains, is that right ?
> 
> ...


as headwhack said, that looks like it's not seeing a source, how have you got it connected?


----------



## mjdutton

musicheaven said:


> Thanks everyone, nice to know the buttons are easy to operate but how do you feel about their sturdiness? Would daily on/off and volume control operations would stand up to long term use? I understand you can't necessarily make that assessment without simulating advanced aging operations but I just want to get your feel as for the tactile operation and their feel. The reason I ask is those are unusual buttons, nothing like the true and tried mechanical buttons. Thanks in advance for your feedback.


 

 Those tactile dome switches are good for at least 10,000,000 presses


----------



## soundblast75

sonickarma said:


> Flat and lacking dynamics and balance, then when you try from AK or Straight from phone - everything is excellent



I haven't heard Questyle yet or Cowon, but whilst Ak was good my Sony was far better and the phone doesn't compare so not sure if to trust this, sorry guys..just my ears here


----------



## mscott58

jamestux said:


> as headwhack said, that looks like it's not seeing a source, how have you got it connected?




Yep, only lights up when it has an incoming signal.


----------



## headwhacker

musicheaven said:


> Thanks everyone, nice to know the buttons are easy to operate but how do you feel about their sturdiness? Would daily on/off and volume control operations would stand up to long term use? I understand you can't necessarily make that assessment without simulating advanced aging operations but I just want to get your feel as for the tactile operation and their feel. The reason I ask is those are unusual buttons, nothing like the true and tried mechanical buttons. Thanks in advance for your feedback.


 
  
 Don't worry about it, I've been playing with the buttons trying to find any weakness. This from experiences with many DAPs and portable amps I tried before. It's sturdy enough yet very responsive. I never notice any misfires. The balls actually rotate but they don't feel like they will come off.


----------



## sonickarma

soundblast75 said:


> I haven't heard Questyle yet or Cowon, but whilst Ak was good my Sony was far better and the phone doesn't compare so not sure if to trust this, sorry guys..just my ears here


 
  
 Yes best to trust your ears - that's what I do and why I sold my Cowon P1 very cheap 2 days ago
  
 You know I was referring to transport to MoJo only - so I stand by my comment that iPhone/Android mobile phone is still a great transport for MoJo
  
 Still like the Questyle on its own - so keeping that one, for now...
  
 Anyway back to the MoJo - if you don't have one yet - what are you waiting for


----------



## musicheaven

mjdutton said:


> Those tactile dome switches are good for at least 10,000,000 presses








headwhacker said:


> Don't worry about it, I've been playing with the buttons trying to find any weakness. This from experiences with many DAPs and portable amps I tried before. It's sturdy enough yet very responsive. I never notice any misfires. The balls actually rotate but they don't feel like they will come off.




Great now I need to find a way to hide it in a bag so no thief to be will be tempted to grab and run, that unit is sure visible from far way when those rainbow like dome buttons light up. :atsmile:


----------



## headwhacker

musicheaven said:


> Great now I need to find a way to hide it in a bag so no thief to be will be tempted to grab and run, that unit is sure visible from far way when those rainbow like dome buttons light up.


 
  
 Great, we're back to stack.


----------



## musicheaven

headwhacker said:


> Great, we're back to stack.




Was there any doubt in your or Chord's mind it could be stacked? :wink_face:


----------



## Paul Meakin

musicheaven said:


> Thanks everyone, nice to know the buttons are easy to operate but how do you feel about their sturdiness? Would daily on/off and volume control operations would stand up to long term use? I understand you can't necessarily make that assessment without simulating advanced aging operations but I just want to get your feel as for the tactile operation and their feel. The reason I ask is those are unusual buttons, nothing like the true and tried mechanical buttons. Thanks in advance for your feedback.




The feedback from the buttons is fine. I also agree with headwhacker's point about iPhone use, it is cumbersome if the units are stacked, largely due to the clunkiness of the CCK and the USB cable that Chord provide. I'm looking forward as to how the expected add-on module from Chord helps.


----------



## sonickarma

Anyone know what this port could be for ?
  

  
 I don't know much about electronics but looks like a pin set port to plug something into - apologies if I'm way off


----------



## jmills8

sonickarma said:


> Yes best to trust your ears - that's what I do and why I sold my Cowon P1 very cheap 2 days ago
> 
> You know I was referring to transport to MoJo only - so I stand by my comment that Phone is still a great transport for MoJo
> 
> ...


 So you attach the Mojo onto a phone ? Seems when you pick up phone you will have to hold a heavy object onto your head.


----------



## headwhacker

musicheaven said:


> Was there any doubt in your or Chord's mind it could be stacked?


 
  
 The size and actual dimensions of Mojo will make those with OCDs little option for a stack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The should be forgotten AK100 appears to be making a comeback, lol.


----------



## rmillerx

sonickarma said:


> Yes best to trust your ears - that's what I do and why I sold my Cowon P1 very cheap 2 days ago
> 
> You know I was referring to transport to MoJo only - so I stand by my comment that Phone is still a great transport for MoJo
> 
> ...




We are waiting (for several weeks since ordering) for ours to ship. I am beginning to believe that the Mojo is actually a UK prank on us yanks and that you are having a proper laugh About it as they don't really exist. -insert appropriate emoji here-


----------



## headwhacker

rmillerx said:


> We are waiting (for several weeks since ordering) for ours to ship. I am beginning to believe that the Mojo is actually a UK prank on us yanks and that you are having a proper laugh About it as they don't really exist. -insert appropriate emoji here-


 
  
 If it's a prank, it's the best one ever. Imagine making demo units and let people listen how good it is only to find out it really don't exist. Not to mention JF going around and showing those prank Mojo units himself.


----------



## sonickarma

jmills8 said:


> So you attach the Mojo onto a phone ? Seems when you pick up phone you will have to hold a heavy object onto your head.


 
 hehe - erm i meant mobile phone
  
 admitted it is a little big


----------



## sonickarma

rmillerx said:


> We are waiting (for several weeks since ordering) for ours to ship. I am beginning to believe that the Mojo is actually a UK prank on us yanks and that you are having a proper laugh About it as they don't really exist. -insert appropriate emoji here-


 
 We can have an agreement - when you guys ship us 'Geek Wave' we ship you MoJo - hehe


----------



## jamato8

all999 said:


> Hi-Fi World review - http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62/776.html


 

 From the report:
 "Under test, the optical input worked to 192kHz from our spectrum analyser, only occasionally becoming intermittent, but 192kHz music files did not play at all from my Astell&Kern AK120 over Chord's own short optical cable. This behaviour is common via optical S/PDIF because the cables and TOSLINK connectors cannot reliably support the data rate 192k imposes."
  
 ​I don't know where they get their information. I have zero problem with optical handling the 192 signal with no drop out and the 1300 fiber cable I use has the bandwidth to easily handle and transmit this signal. I use the toslink and mini connectors. They have some false data here.


----------



## Mython

sonickarma said:


> Anyone know what this port could be for ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about electronics but looks like a pin set port to plug something into - apologies if I'm way off


 
  
  
 I suspect it is for diagnostics purposes (and perhaps also for writing to the FPGA), but I'm only guessing.
  
  
  
 You could try removing your car stereo head unit, and plugging the ribbon cable into the Mojo socket you've photographed, to see what happens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My guess is you'll get deafening... _silence... _


----------



## musicheaven

paul meakin said:


> The feedback from the buttons is fine. I also agree with headwhacker's point about iPhone use, it is cumbersome if the units are stacked, largely due to the clunkiness of the CCK and the USB cable that Chord provide. I'm looking forward as to how the expected add-on module from Chord helps.




Let's hope that one of the add-on modules will be a Mi-Fi certified unit needing a single short lightning cable to interface to an iDevice, in a way that should be easier to obtain not having to delay the release of the main unit( Mojo).


----------



## musicheaven

mython said:


> I suspect it is for diagnostics purposes (and perhaps also for writing to the FPGA), but I'm only guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think your guess is spot on, some serious electronics builders tend to provide service ports to diagnose the unit. If that's what it is, those guys are definitively serious hardware builders.


----------



## jamato8

musicheaven said:


> This is one thing I like about Chord designs, the lack of an amp section and directly driving the line outs. If I wanted to build a combination, I believe the Mojo + Cavalli Carbon HA would be a heck of a setup even if one does not want to have a portable element but you have to crack a little smile thinking that you are also gaining portability on the DAC side.
> 
> What do you think of the button implementation on the Mojo, how easy is it to handle while on the move and is a stack using a hi-res player connected to the Mojo worth it?


 

 I have tried the Mojo with a very fine external amp and feel the signal degrades. With the Hugo I don't get this. I am not sure why one does well and one does not.


----------



## jamato8

bengkia369 said:


> Anyone compared full glass optical toslink to plastic fiber toslink, which is better sounding.
> I have the Audioquest Forest Toslink which made of fibre which sounds good (ak240 as transport) and support higher bit rate.
> My full glass toslink sounds better (details, more darker background) but higher bit rate not supported.


 

 What plastic and type of cable are you comparing to?


----------



## Rob Watts

sonickarma said:


> Anyone know what this port could be for ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about electronics but looks like a pin set port to plug something into - apologies if I'm way off


 

 Its the programming port so the FPGA flash can be re-programmed.
  
 Rob


----------



## sonickarma

rob watts said:


> Its the programming port so the FPGA flash can be re-programmed.
> 
> Rob


 

 Thanks - you should know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 p.s. - I tried to get you 50% bonus but John Franks didn't bite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3075#post_12037057
  
 Well done on a great product!


----------



## jamestux

musicheaven said:


> Great now I need to find a way to hide it in a bag so no thief to be will be tempted to grab and run, that unit is sure visible from far way when those rainbow like dome buttons light up. :atsmile:


this is more difficult than it sounds with the inputs opposite the output. You almost need a tight tube


----------



## soundblast75

sonickarma said:


> Yes best to trust your ears - that's what I do and why I sold my Cowon P1 very cheap 2 days ago
> 
> You know I was referring to transport to MoJo only - so I stand by my comment that iPhone/Android mobile phone is still a great transport for MoJo
> 
> ...



Yes,ive confused you sorry, I have the Mojo, I think Sony zx100 is better than AK100ii,soundwise into Mojo,Sony is more potent and energetic, powerfull, im not talking loudness,very clear audio into the Mojo.
I have ordered Questyle too, I wanted to use its optical, but it seems its not great, tho no one said specifically whats not so good about it, I assume its sound not so good out of optical as its from its ho.


----------



## taz23

I just received my Mojo from the launch about 8 hours ago, and it has gone through a complete charge.

While playing with it via coaxial out from my DAP, I noticed the dreaded "hissing" in both my IEMs and when putting my ears next to the Mojo. 

It persisted despite powering on and off a few times, and it finally went away. But it came back shortly. I also noticed the hissing when charging the Mojo (which was switched off) with my Anker battery pack. 

Is it supposed to hiss when charging? (I didn't pay attention to this during my first round of charging.)

I can hear a faint hiss when charging. This hissing becomes slightly louder after powering on the unit. The hiss goes away when I press any of the volume buttons after powering on. And I can enjoy my music after that.


----------



## Duncan

Correct, the Questyle is clinical by nature, and that doesn't transfer so well into the musical nature of the Mojo...

Still loving everything, the mastering of the Sars Barielles (sorry if that is spelt wrongly!) live album on HDTracks (via the AK120) has to be heard to be believed through the mighty little Mojo!

Still happy times, normally by now I'm truly over the honeymoon period, but it looks like me and Mojo will be spending a LOT of time together in the future


----------



## jamato8

taz23 said:


> I just received my Mojo from the launch about 8 hours ago, and it has gone through a complete charge.
> 
> While playing with it via coaxial out from my DAP, I noticed the dreaded "hissing" in both my IEMs and when putting my ears next to the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 

 I have never heard any hissing and even used my stethoscope. I have read of a few that did and from what I read, they were exchanged.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

jamato8 said:


> From the report:
> "Under test, the optical input worked to 192kHz from our spectrum analyser, only occasionally becoming intermittent, but 192kHz music files did not play at all from my Astell&Kern AK120 over Chord's own short optical cable. This behaviour is common via optical S/PDIF because the cables and TOSLINK connectors cannot reliably support the data rate 192k imposes."
> 
> ​I don't know where they get their information. I have zero problem with optical handling the 192 signal with no drop out and the 1300 fiber cable I use has the bandwidth to easily handle and transmit this signal. I use the toslink and mini connectors. They have some false data here.


 
 They're correct. With the HUGO's stock optical cable (short), 192 is not detected on MOJO from AK120 II.


----------



## jamestux

mathi8vadhanan said:


> They're correct. With the HUGO's stock optical cable (short), 192 is not detected on MOJO from AK120 II.


192 is registered with my separates set up feeding the mojo using my cheap amazon toslink cable (it was laying around spare, honest!!)


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenmac said:


> Still no joy
> 
> Only the volume balls are lit up even when the unit is plugged into the mains, is that right ?
> 
> ...


 Possibly but very unlikely. 
 Does your Mojo run through its power up rainbow of colours on the power switch then go out.? if so there's nothing wrong and its waiting for an input. It will display a frequency colour when it gets one and if it doesn't go through its power up rainbow then it could be that for some reason it's not charging! Does the power charging USB show a white light when it's charging and a blue light when the unit is switched on? John F.


----------



## Duncan

jamestux said:


> 192 is registered with my separates set up feeding the mojo using my cheap amazon toslink cable (it was laying around spare, honest!!)


Likewise, my AK120 Titan worked fine straight away, I do wonder if it could be dirt on the optical sender that could be causing issues?


----------



## sonickarma

soundblast75 said:


> Yes,ive confused you sorry, I have the Mojo, I think Sony zx100 is better than AK100ii,soundwise into Mojo,Sony is more potent and energetic, powerfull, im not talking loudness,very clear audio into the Mojo.
> I have ordered Questyle too, I wanted to use its optical, but it seems its not great, tho no one said specifically whats not so good about it, I assume its sound not so good out of optical as its from its ho.


 
  
 Cool will try my Sony inputs (NW-ZX2 and Xperian Z5) when I get time


----------



## jamato8

mathi8vadhanan said:


> They're correct. With the HUGO's stock optical cable (short), 192 is not detected on MOJO from AK120 II.


 

 They are making a general statement:
  
 "This behaviour is common via optical S/PDIF because the cables and TOSLINK connectors cannot reliably support the data rate 192k imposes."


----------



## musicheaven

rob watts said:


> Its the programming port so the FPGA flash can be re-programmed.
> 
> Rob




So Rob if we have the device we can reprogram the FPGA unit? Convenient!


----------



## mjdutton

jamato8 said:


> I have tried the Mojo with a very fine external amp and feel the signal degrades. With the Hugo I don't get this. I am not sure why one does well and one does not.


 
 I have the Mojo running into my home system via a pre amplifier and it sound greats and IMHO better than my Hugo, which I have now sold


----------



## jamato8

I have the shortest optical 1300 fiber cable that Sysconcepts has made to works with optical in with the port of the dap directly above of the Mojo. This is in 2.2mm casing. I also have a 45degree that is even shorter but it is toslink to toslink and not 1300 fiber. The new one coming will work on a few daps I have here as they have optical ports in the same position, which is convenient.


----------



## mscott58

jamato8 said:


> From the report:
> "Under test, the optical input worked to 192kHz from our spectrum analyser, only occasionally becoming intermittent, but 192kHz music files did not play at all from my Astell&Kern AK120 over Chord's own short optical cable. This behaviour is common via optical S/PDIF because the cables and TOSLINK connectors cannot reliably support the data rate 192k imposes."
> 
> ​I don't know where they get their information. I have zero problem with optical handling the 192 signal with no drop out and the 1300 fiber cable I use has the bandwidth to easily handle and transmit this signal. I use the toslink and mini connectors. They have some false data here.




Same here. No problems with 192 via optical at all. Cheers


----------



## Mojo ideas

jamato8 said:


> I have never heard any hissing and even used my stethoscope. I have read of a few that did and from what I read, they were exchanged.


 The unit is faulty please return it to your retailer. John F this issue with very occasional units has been corrected for in production but there might be and of one from an early production batch.


----------



## obsidyen

stevemiddie said:


> I think I've mistakenly logged onto the old timers music threads from the 80's.


 
 Here's an antidote...


----------



## dpm78

Some of you guys might be using the Mojo with an iPhone and the CCK, before the Fiio L19 get available.
 To add an extra cable is a real PITA.
 Here is the solution

 you just add the little adapter to your CCK and that's it.
  
 http://www.ebay.fr/itm/251768007702?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 By the way buy at least 2, because it could be fragile.
  
  
 You can see the result with my iPhone 6s Plus

 And to fix both units, I just add some 3M Dual lock


----------



## jamato8

dpm78 said:


> Some of you guys might be using the Mojo with an iPhone and the CCK, before the Fiio L19 get available.
> To add an extra cable is a real PITA.
> Here is the solution
> 
> ...


 

 Boo, it doesn't ship to the US. lol


----------



## sujitsky

I am loving the MOJO! Very musical compared to my geek pulse (vanilla). Just one Question :

I am using it with my laptop and Jriver media center. I can play dsd files when on wasapi but MOJO detects no signal for the same files on ASIO. Jriver is still playing the file but it is not being picked up by MOJO. Any ideas?


----------



## Watagump

rob watts said:


> Its the programming port so the FPGA flash can be re-programmed.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Damn, I thought it might be the plug for the flux capacitor.


----------



## sonickarma

watagump said:


> Damn, I thought it might the the plug for the flux capacitor.


 

 Use the flux capacitor to travel back in time and change it to be a plug for your flux capacitor.


----------



## Paul Meakin

Thanks, I saw that on Amazon UK earlier today. I'll order one now that I know it works.
  
 Quote:


dpm78 said:


> Some of you guys might be using the Mojo with an iPhone and the CCK, before the Fiio L19 get available.
> To add an extra cable is a real PITA.
> Here is the solution
> 
> you just add the little adapter to your CCK and that's it.


----------



## Matzotom

Does anybody know if there is a workaround to allow the use of an iPod classic (30 pin). I was previously using one with a fostex hp-p1 so it is obviously capable of outputting a digital signal.


----------



## dpm78

jamato8 said:


> Boo, it doesn't ship to the US. lol


 
 There it is from China, hope it helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Really cheap and shipping worldwide
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-2-0-Host-Male-to-USB-Female-OTG-Adapter-For-Android-Tablet-PC-Phone-/401003393660?hash=item5d5daa327c:g:GoMAAOSwN81WC3t3

  
 other links:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-USB-Flash-Disk-U-Disk-OTG-Converter-Adapter-For-Xiaomi-HTC-Samsung/181857361184?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33432%26meid%3D9e82a5bca87d46278f8c90a1853d8b3e%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D401003393660
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-1x-DM-OTG-Function-Turn-to-Micro-USB-Flash-Drive-For-Phone-Tablet-PC-Adapter/400999811906?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33432%26meid%3D83e225a36dfe4954b710c09856b4611c%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D371428275116
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-USB-2-0-Micro-USB-OTG-Converter-Adapter-For-Samsung-Galaxy-Cellphone-TO-US/371427413762?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33432%26meid%3D83e225a36dfe4954b710c09856b4611c%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D371428275116
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micro-USB-2-0-Host-Male-to-USB-Female-OTG-Adapter-For-Android-Tablet-PC-Phone/401003393660?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33432%26meid%3D83e225a36dfe4954b710c09856b4611c%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D371428275116
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Flash-Drive-U-Disk-OTG-Converter-Adapter-For-Samsung-Android-Phone-Tablet-IL/331622127805?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33432%26meid%3D83e225a36dfe4954b710c09856b4611c%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D371428275116


----------



## lextek

Nice solution.


----------



## spook76

Could you provide a hyperlink on Amazon UK?

Thank you


----------



## Mython

spook76 said:


> paul meakin said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/meZmory-Adapter-Connector-Transforms-Smartphone/dp/B00R87KAQW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1446319083&sr=8-2&keywords=Micro+USB+2.0+OTG+Adapter%2C+Micro+USB+Male+to+USB+A+Female+On+The+Go


----------



## Paul Meakin

spook76 said:


> Could you provide a hyperlink on Amazon UK?
> 
> Thank you


 
  
 Here you are, two alternatives, but under the title of "Why is life never easy?" they're both add-on items! So no use unless you're ordering £20 of other stuff... I'll keep looking and reply back if I find an alternative. 
  
 First option deleted; wrong gender at the full sized USB end.
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001K9BEJ6?keywords=usb%20a%20male%20micro%20usb%20male%20adapter&qid=1446319703&ref_=sr_1_28&sr=8-28


----------



## CACAPHONIC1

paul meakin said:


> Here you are, two alternatives, but under the title of "Why is life never easy?" they're both add-on items! So no use unless you're ordering £20 of other stuff... I'll keep looking and reply back if I find an alternative.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00R87KAQW?keywords=micro%20usb%20adapter&qid=1446319441&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001K9BEJ6?keywords=usb%20a%20male%20micro%20usb%20male%20adapter&qid=1446319703&ref_=sr_1_28&sr=8-28


 
 Here you go 
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251773640905


----------



## AndrewH13

georgelai57 said:


> It looks like if one gets a Mojo, only the AKs will do




Why? Have you listened to Fiio X5 or iBasso DX90? Both sound great to me feeding Mojo (and Hugo). What do you not like?


----------



## howdy

andrewh13 said:


> Why? Have you listened to Fiio X5 or iBasso DX90? Both sound great to me feeding Mojo (and Hugo). What do you not like?



 

I cant wait to try the MOJO with the aforementioned DAPs!


----------



## Paul Meakin

cacaphonic1 said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251773640905


 
 Thanks, nice catch! That'll work great if I can remember what my ebay login is... I haven't used it for about 5 years!


----------



## urob

andrewh13 said:


> Why? Have you listened to Fiio X5 or iBasso DX90? Both sound great to me feeding Mojo (and Hugo). What do you not like?


 
  
 I am curious, can someone explain to me why the player matters when feeding into the Mojo's DAC? (assuming that one plays the same quality of audiofiles, of course)


----------



## lextek

How about this as a source? Pro-Ject Digital turntable.


----------



## spook76

paul meakin said:


> Here you are, two alternatives, but under the title of "Why is life never easy?" they're both add-on items! So no use unless you're ordering £20 of other stuff... I'll keep looking and reply back if I find an alternative.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00R87KAQW?keywords=micro%20usb%20adapter&qid=1446319441&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001K9BEJ6?keywords=usb%20a%20male%20micro%20usb%20male%20adapter&qid=1446319703&ref_=sr_1_28&sr=8-28




Thank you for the excellent suggestion. I just bought one and thankfully off Amazon US it is prime and not an add on


----------



## jamato8

spook76 said:


> Thank you for the excellent suggestion. I just bought one and thankfully off Amazon US it is prime and not an add on


 
 I got one on Amazon also. $5.99 including shipping for 2 day.


----------



## NZtechfreak

sonickarma said:


>




Only a matter of time until someone posted a picture of my mobile on here... Huawei P8max!

Also, nice to see the world's greatest rugby team are the world champion team also for a third time.


----------



## Paul Meakin

spook76 said:


> Thank you for the excellent suggestion. I just bought one and thankfully off Amazon US it is prime and not an add on


 
  
 You're most welcome.
  
 I've just ordered one too (the more robust looking one) as I'd been thinking about getting a headphone case (to take the TH-900 on a road-trip), and the two together qualified for free delivery.
  
 dpm78 deserves the kudos for the original find, all I did was remember I'd seen it on Amazon.


----------



## sujitsky

Any good storage/travel case recommendations for Mojo? Ideally with easy/quick shipping to Europe


----------



## AndrewH13

ok-guy said:


> you forgot about the Hammers... shame on you.




You probably wish you hadnt tempted fate now. On the bright side, Gunners riding high, we have our Mojo back!


----------



## batracom

Just received my Mojo and putting it through the paces, so far really good with my HD800. One question though: my unit buzzes/hisses noticeably (can hear it from 50-60cm distance), when charging via USB. It becomes silent once the unit is turned on. Is this normal, or should I contact Chord technical support regarding it?


----------



## AndrewH13

ok-guy said:


> I loved that period in my life full of abandon & discovery... :tongue_smile:
> 
> saw the Blockheads a couple of times they were immense, what can you say about Ian Dury, the hero of the disabled... I used to go to many a concert, Dr Feelgood (Wilko, what a nutter), Cockney Rejects and the mighty Clash.. had a good few beers with Strummer in Brixton on a few occasions, he was a top bloke... :bigsmile_face:




Saw Feelgood three times. Ultimate pub-rock band. They did actually top album charts briefly I think with their live album Stupidity. Johnson a nutter but he has come back from the dead. And a good album with Roger Daltrey last year.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> Let's hope that one of the add-on modules will be a Mi-Fi certified unit needing a single short lightning cable to interface to an iDevice, in a way that should be easier to obtain not having to delay the release of the main unit( Mojo).





Been covered before. No MFI certification foreseeable.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1185#post_12008205


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> Been covered before. No MFI certification foreseeable.
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1185#post_12008205




Well, that's a bummer good thing I am thinking of using it with something else. What are the plug-ins they were thinking of adding besides the AptX BT or is it WiFi?


----------



## maxedfx

x relic x said:


> Been covered before. No MFI certification foreseeable.
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1185#post_12008205


I think you have got it wrong.
The actual mojo unit itself doesn't have mfi certification, because of Apple's requirement.

But one of the add-ons will have the apple chip, coz there is nothing proprietary in the add-on module.


----------



## jamestux

urob said:


> I am curious, can someone explain to me why the player matters when feeding into the Mojo's DAC? (assuming that one plays the same quality of audiofiles, of course)


look back to about page 190ish or later, I'm not starting that conversation again!! (You'll see why!)


----------



## x RELIC x

maxedfx said:


> I think you have got it wrong.
> The actual mojo unit itself doesn't have mfi certification, because of Apple's requirement.
> 
> But one of the add-ons will have the apple chip, coz there is nothing proprietary in the add-on module.




Don't think so. In order to get MFI certification Apple needs to know what the function of the hardware is and the full spec. This includes add ons and the device being added to. Chord will not divulge this information to Apple so ergo no MFI. The CCK and the extremely small USB A to micro USB adaptor posted earlier looks like the best short cable solution anyway. Better than an add-on that 'swallows' the CCK.


----------



## maxedfx

See link for moon audio review and pics of add-on prototypes.
http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/


----------



## x RELIC x

maxedfx said:


> See picture below from moon audio.




What picture?

I've seen the pics from Moon Audio. You can hold your breath if you want. FiiO is having an extremely hard time getting MFI certification for just a cable. Chord has said its not happening and the add-on just works with the CCK, not replace it.


----------



## jamato8

batracom said:


> Just received my Mojo and putting it through the paces, so far really good with my HD800. One question though: my unit buzzes/hisses noticeably (can hear it from 50-60cm distance), when charging via USB. It becomes silent once the unit is turned on. Is this normal, or should I contact Chord technical support regarding it?


 

 It isn't supposed to buzz or hiss. You need to exchange it.


----------



## maxedfx

x relic x said:


> What picture?
> 
> I've seen the pics from Moon Audio. You can hold your breath if you want. FiiO is having an extremely hard time getting MFI certification for just a cable. Chord has said its not happening and the add-on just works with the CCK, not replace it.


 Sorry couldn't upload from phone. Linked to the page in my previous post.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> What picture?
> 
> I've seen the pics from Moon Audio. You can hold your breath if you want. FiiO is having an extremely hard time getting MFI certification for just a cable. Chord has said its not happening and the add-on just works with the CCK, not replace it.


 

 Hopefully Chord take advantage of the remaining free space in the CCK-swalling add-on and stick an additional battery in there.  Otherwise it seems like an unnecessarily big block just to hide one end of a cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

Yea, this one. It does in fact seem to be MFI certified in that prototype, yet Chord said the accessory will work with the CCK. You can't go off a pic of an accessory prototype as they may not be the final implementation or certification in order to sell to customers. If Chord does get around this then I'll happily retract what I've said.


----------



## maxedfx

mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.



x RELIC x see above post by Mojo ideas about the add-on module.


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> Hopefully Chord take advantage of the remaining free space in the CCK-swalling add-on and stick an additional battery in there.  Otherwise it seems like an unnecessarily big block just to hide one end of a cable.




Seeing as the battery's micro USB port is built in to the shown prototype it looks like it may be possible. Again, who knows what the final product will end up being like. Would be great to have extended battery life as well.


----------



## maxedfx

x relic x said:


> Yea, this one. It does in fact seem to be MFI certified in that prototype, yet Chord said the accessory will work with the CCK. You can't go off a pic of an accessory prototype as they may not be the final implementation or certification in order to sell to customers. If Chord does get around this then I'll happily retract what I've said.




Hope they release, or share official news about the add-ons soon!!


----------



## x RELIC x

maxedfx said:


> x RELIC x see above post by Mojo ideas about the add-on module.




You quoted the same link I pointed you to. It says the add-on will swallow the CCK, not replace it. You are proving my point. Thank you. No MFI in the foreseeable future.


----------



## maxedfx

x relic x said:


> You quoted the same link I pointed you to. It says the add-on will swallow the CCK, not replace it. You are proving my point. Thank you. No MFI in the foreseeable future.



 its 2am here and am sleepy..
Enjoy the mojo mate!


----------



## barbes

jamato8 said:


> I got one on Amazon also. $5.99 including shipping for 2 day.




Could you provide a link? Many thanks.


----------



## urob

jamestux said:


> look back to about page 190ish or later, I'm not starting that conversation again!! (You'll see why!)


 

 thanks for the pointer. I guess it might be somewhat second order then.
  
 on another note: my reading so far is that the Mojo is great as a DAC. Can someone give my some comparison of how great it is an an amp? I have the Violectric v200, I presume the Mojo would play a league below, right?


----------



## barbes

barbes said:


> Could you provide a link? Many thanks.




Disregard - found it - thanks anyway.


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> Yea, this one. It does in fact seem to be MFI certified in that prototype, yet Chord said the accessory will work with the CCK. You can't go off a pic of an accessory prototype as they may not be the final implementation or certification in order to sell to customers. If Chord does get around this then I'll happily retract what I've said.







maxedfx said:


> x RELIC x see above post by Mojo ideas about the add-on module.




Looks like @Relic you're right and got my answer from a prior poster for the new extensions:

"The other plates will be a Bluetooth, a Wifi (UPNP) and/or a SD card reader. The Bluetooth butt plate allows connection to Bluetooth without cables (need to hear this as cables usually produce better sound). The Wifi butt plate allows connection to an UPNP device like a computer to pull audio from a mass music library. And the SD card reader is for audio file storage."

Looking at the pic, I hope that the new extensions will be more refined and in harmony with the Mojo but got to say it's giving it more legs, just wondering how much.


----------



## Hachiko270296

Is this correct I can't use the Mojo with my tube amps in the sense that I'm getting the Mojo's sound and not the colouring I want from my amps?


----------



## jamestux

hachiko270296 said:


> Is this correct I can't use the Mojo with my tube amps in the sense that I'm getting the Mojo's sound and not the colouring I want from my amps?


It has a line out more to feed your amps if that's what you're asking?


----------



## cattlethief

headwhacker said:


> The button is big enough and easy to access from inside a pouch or a bag. Any portable DAP with a digital output should work just fine. But pairing Mojo + the original AK100 is the most compact and neat stack you can get. The have eerily similar dimensions. I know Chord designed Mojo to be used for smartphones. But stacking it with any smartphone just looks cumbersome especially with iPhones.



As soon as the modules are available,the ipod touch will be a perfect match.


----------



## spook76

cattlethief said:


> As soon as the modules are available,the ipod touch will be a perfect match.



It already is. With the CCK camera kit and a USB A to micro B adapter all you need is ONE cable. The only limitation is the 128GB storage which for me is not a limitation because I do not plan on being stranded on a desert island with power but away from my iMac. With the lightning cable swapping music takes seconds per gigabyte. Further it has the best user interface and the fastest most efficient processor (Apple's A8) in the DAP world. Only the iPhone 6 (slightly) and 6s is faster. I would love to see the Geek Bench test of any AK processor.


----------



## Skyyyeman

Glass Toslink cable to mini 3.5mm

I've been looking around for a small glass Toslink to mini cable that would be usable with the A&K DAPs and the Mojo. Glass fiber optic cables are certainly much superior to generic plastic Toslink cables and are, I understand, even superior to the "fiber" cables used by Sysconcept and Moon --"fiber" in this case meaning plastic fiber. (I originally thought fiber might mean glass fiber but no -- it's plastic fiber.)

But there is a glass Toslink to mini cable produced by Lifatek USA, in New York State. 

The company is sub of a German company which makes flexible glass Toslink cables mainly for the medical community but also used by audiophiles. The price is $65 for a 20" length but the site says they'll make custom lengths, presumably smaller lengths if you want. I'm going to call them on Monday to find out.

Here's a review with pics by a well-regarded Audioasylum member and a link to the site:

http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/cables/messages/15/153637.html

http://www.lifatec.com/toslink2.html

Some Head-Fi members have mentioned this company and their cables in the past, and the cables were positively reviewed by members of Computer Audiophile.

While the cables won't be "form fit" cables like Sysconcept and Moon offer, the cables are flexible and apparently sturdy.

If you're willing to sacrifice some convenience for the best sound, this would (so far) appear to be the cable to do it. I expect I'll order one even though I have a Sysconcept cable being shipped to me. At least I'll be able to do a comparison at some point.


----------



## audionewbi

Lifatec cables are great but extremely fragile.


----------



## Skyyyeman

audionewbi said:


> Lifatec cables are great but extremely fragile.



 

Thanks for the input. Would you think they'd be usable if treated gently in a "transportable" mode? (No obligations)


----------



## georgelai57

andrewh13 said:


> Why? Have you listened to Fiio X5 or iBasso DX90? Both sound great to me feeding Mojo (and Hugo). What do you not like?


 

 It was a but a offhand remark that's all on the resurgence of interest in second hand AK100/120/Titan


----------



## audionewbi

skyyyeman said:


> audionewbi said:
> 
> 
> > Lifatec cables are great but extremely fragile.
> ...



Sure but I had a friend who used to own one but it got dropped once and ever since it never supported 24/192 bitstream.


----------



## ThatPhil

musicheaven said:


> Looking at the pic, I hope that the new extensions will be more refined and in harmony with the Mojo but got to say it's giving it more legs, just wondering how much.


 
 They'll almost certainly have the exact same finish as the mojo and given chords skill at industrial design i bet they'll find a way to make them look almost seamless when together.


----------



## audionewbi

thatphil said:


> They'll almost certainly have the exact same finish as the mojo and given chords skill at industrial design i bet they'll find a way to make them look almost seamless when together.


 
 To be fair I believe Chord still has a bit of work to do when it comes to Industrial design. Industrial design isn't all about aesthetic, it is also about ease of use. To me mojo current design makes it less pocket friendly merely because while it is feasible to have at one end the digital connection and at the other end the headphone jack but it is impractical and uncomfortable to do so on the go (as in using it while walking around the city)
  
 I use mojo as a mini desktop when i go to cafe or out in the beach, in that sense it is no problem and infact very easy to use however I have till now not successfully found a way to use mojo on the go in my pocket coat while using any of my sources. At start I thought I shouldn't have a problem but I really cannot find an easy way to do that.
  
 I think Hugo had it for optical and coaxial users.


----------



## rkt31

anybody using mojo with beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm version ?


----------



## Bengkia369

I love Mojo!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

So guys, my modded iBasso DX50 (4400 mAh battery + 256 SD card + latest rockbox) paired with MoJo, awesome combo.
  

  
  
 On the other side a 2nd (same modded) iBasso DX50, but paired with iFi micro iDSD.
  

  

  

  
  
 If you ask which one is better? Sorry no real answer, I still prefer the iDSD for my full size cans, so choice number one, but with my CIEMs the MoJo is a different performance level, hard to describe, so damn clean output, with zero hiss and zero balance problems ( i.e. of iDSD the analog volume level has channel imbalance under 9 o'clock and the IEMatch I don't like).


----------



## Duncan

spook76 said:


> Further it has the best user interface and the fastest most efficient processor (Apple's A8) in the DAP world. Only the iPhone 6 (slightly) and 6s is faster. I would love to see the Geek Bench test of any AK processor.


I personally find the ARM2 to have the best UI of any music app, just a shame there is no digital out 

Other than that, why does it matter that the A8 is so powerful? Yes, the AK CPU is a dog, but I'm listening to music, not playing Infinity Blade 3, or using it at NASA to control a space shuttle launch...


----------



## spook76

duncan said:


> I personally find the ARM2 to have the best UI of any music app, just a shame there is no digital out
> 
> Other than that, why does it matter that the A8 is so powerful? Yes, the AK CPU is a dog, but I'm listening to music, not playing Infinity Blade 3, or using it at NASA to control a space shuttle launch...




Since most, if not all, of us are using our DAPs simply as digital storage devices to feed the Mojo, I would imagine the only real differences would be found the computer architecture and implementation. 

However, having only doctorates in law and history not engineering or computer science maybe an expert can chime in to gainsay me.


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> I personally find the ARM2 to have the best UI of any music app, just a shame there is no digital out
> 
> Other than that, why does it matter that the A8 is so powerful? Yes, the AK CPU is a dog, but I'm listening to music, not playing Infinity Blade 3, or *using it at NASA to control a space shuttle launch...*




That's an add-on.......


----------



## spook76

x relic x said:


> That's an add-on.......



Hehe true but unnecessary as the space shuttle program was canceled in 2011.


----------



## jmills8

h1f1add1cted said:


> So guys, my modded iBasso DX50 (4400 mAh battery + 256 SD card + latest rockbox) paired with MoJo, awesome combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool but it also can be Transported from here to there.


----------



## x RELIC x

spook76 said:


> Hehe true but unnecessary as the space shuttle program was canceled in 2011.




So was that add-on.


----------



## headwhacker

The mojo has arrived and charging.


----------



## giovvanie

batracom said:


> Just received my Mojo and putting it through the paces, so far really good with my HD800. One question though: my unit buzzes/hisses noticeably (can hear it from 50-60cm distance), when charging via USB. It becomes silent once the unit is turned on. Is this normal, or should I contact Chord technical support regarding it?


My unit also buzzing and hissing when I charge by Nokia charger 1,3 A and 5V but with Apple charger 1A and 5V no hissing or buzzing but if you touch the body you can feel vibration ... Third way to charge is by USB to computer and there is everything perfect no buzzing no hissing no vibrations


----------



## audionewbi

I recommend using a battery power brick. I use kaisser baas 15000mHA, offers 5v/2.5A, automatically regulated. Never produces any hiss or sound. I do get some noise when I use nokia charger but with this unit never hear any noise when I am charging and playing back music and when I have the Mojo plugged in for charging i hear a faint noise when i stick my ears to it. 

 It would be nice to see what Rob things of charging Mojo using a power back(off the grid methods) versus PSU.


----------



## Hachiko270296

Can the amp in the Mojo be bypassed? I want to use a tube amp and don't want to double amp as it will be purely the Mojo's sound. I want ot hear the warmth form my tubes.


----------



## Duncan

hachiko270296 said:


> Can the amp in the Mojo be bypassed? I want to use a tube amp and don't want to double amp as it will be purely the Mojo's sound. I want ot hear the warmth form my tubes.


Confused by this question, even if double amped (which it isn't, when turning on the mojo hold down the volume up and down buttons, and it'll enter automatically into line out voltage, so make sure to unplug headphones before doing this), the sound of your tube amp would still be the last part of the chain.


----------



## OK-Guy

andrewh13 said:


> You probably wish you hadnt tempted fate now. On the bright side, Gunners riding high, we have our Mojo back!


 
  
 just a return to superannuated purgatory... our regular Mojo, it's no biggy.
  
   Quote:


andrewh13 said:


> Saw Feelgood three times. Ultimate pub-rock band. They did actually top album charts briefly I think with their live album Stupidity. Johnson a nutter but he has come back from the dead. And a good album with Roger Daltrey last year.


 
  
 we'll be talking about TOTS & the Goldmine next... ohh and lets not forget Caister... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
  
 ps... sent from my new super-duper Streacom pc with 'energised atom shielded' cables.


----------



## taz23

giovvanie said:


> My unit also buzzing and hissing when I charge by Nokia charger 1,3 A and 5V but with Apple charger 1A and 5V no hissing or buzzing but if you touch the body you can feel vibration ... Third way to charge is by USB to computer and there is everything perfect no buzzing no hissing no vibrations


 
 It will be good to hear from Chord if it is normal to buzz/hiss when charging.  
  
 For one, my unit will occasionally buzzes/hisses when using it to play music.  I have observed this for both coaxial and USB inputs.  (I do not have anything with optical out.)  So it is definitely not normal.


----------



## headwhacker

Rocking with HD800 while connected to a charger


----------



## tassardar

After using the Mojo for over a day (and multiple audition), I find the biggest difference between it and most good dacs/daps is how relax and natural the flow of music is. Nothing feels force, no perceived feeling of strain and much more lively. This is especially true in songs that is very vocal driven, you can hear the difference when one has a slight bit of running out of breath kind of feeling but from the Mojo it is a very natural projection of the voice.
  
 Regarding amping though, Mojo is very competent. I driven it direct, through WA22, and the CDM listening with my H6, ESW10 and Lyra. Initial impression is its very much preference. Especially with the WA22 and Mojo which has quite a different signature while neither felt significantly better. The CDM on the other hand is rather interesting, since its a mixed of both (and the good parts), I felt it was better to me then the Mojo so if given the option on general usage I will probably use it as the amp. I yet to try out with my open cans as my HE500 still needs a new cable.
  
 Probably need a few more days to really fully appreciate this little black box. Then maybe a full review.


----------



## headwhacker

tassardar said:


> After using the Mojo for over a day (and multiple audition), I find the biggest difference between it and most good dacs/daps is how *relax and natural the flow of music is*. Nothing feels force, no perceived feeling of strain and much more lively. This is especially true in songs that is very vocal driven, you can hear the difference when one has a slight bit of running out of breath kind of feeling but from the Mojo it is a very natural projection of the voice.
> 
> Regarding amping though, Mojo is very competent. I driven it direct, through WA22, and the CDM listening with my H6, ESW10 and Lyra. Initial impression is its very much preference. Especially with the WA22 and Mojo which has quite a different signature while neither felt significantly better. The CDM on the other hand is rather interesting, since its a mixed of both (and the good parts), I felt it was better to me then the Mojo so if given the option on general usage I will probably use it as the amp. I yet to try out with my open cans as my HE500 still needs a new cable.
> 
> Probably need a few more days to really fully appreciate this little black box. Then maybe a full review.




Exactly, the word that comes on my mind to describe MoJo is "effortless". Even at high volume level can't detect any hint of the amp losing control.


----------



## tassardar

headwhacker said:


> Exactly, the word that comes on my mind to describe MoJo is "effortless". Even at high volume level can't detect any hint of the amp losing control.


 
 Yup. But the direct output also give me a feeling of "Matter of fact" kind of feel. The vocals are all in the middle the way it should be, the sound is well balanced and bass is really controlled. I actually believe what some people say that most amps wont actually do any good to it since even with amps that cost many times its price, it takes some listening to spot whats the difference and they are not exactly superior technically. But I really love to feed it through the CDM since it takes away the "Matter of Fact" feel, and give it a little tube magic, spread the vocals a little and widens the perceived soundstage. Now I have a "Effortless" sound with the signature that I prefer which sounds even more natural. Maybe there will be more difference with more demanding headphones like planars, which I need to get mine fixed up.


----------



## musicheaven

headwhacker said:


> Exactly, the word that comes on my mind to describe MoJo is "effortless". Even at high volume level can't detect any hint of the amp losing control.




Sounds like the closest thing to a straight wire, it's got to be those unobstructed electronic charges traveling through the FPGA unit unchallenged by any components on that path except for the last amp stage section making it for a very relaxed easy flowing music path. Isn't it what one seeks in a top DAC? I still can't believe that the DAC can handle such a high res. Not that one would necessarily use it right away but it's certainly a future proof feature that makes the DAC even more relevant few years from now.


----------



## iDesign

taz23 said:


> It will be good to hear from Chord if it is normal to buzz/hiss when charging.
> 
> For one, my unit will occasionally buzzes/hisses when using it to play music.  I have observed this for both coaxial and USB inputs.  (I do not have anything with optical out.)  So it is definitely not normal.




I also would like to hear from Chord about the reported buzzing and hissing. I decided not to order the Mojo until this potential issue is fully explained and addressed by Chord as I don't want to be an early adopter.


----------



## Tony1110

For god's sake. You get a warranty. If on the off chance it is faulty then exchange it.


----------



## fuzzybaffy

tony1110 said:


> For god's sake. You get a warranty. If on the off chance it is faulty then exchange it.


 
  
 You do realize there is hassle and time and therefore money spent when dealing with warranty exchanges, right?


----------



## musicheaven

I think you have to be sensitive to the location of where you are when ordering the unit. If the distributor handles the support issue than it has a chance of being processed quickly but if you have to or they have to ship your unit across the pound then you're talking about weeks delay. If you live in the UK, it's not going to be an issue you can walk to Chord or drive and drop the unit. Warranty matters where you are and how the support is handled in international situations.


----------



## derGabe

Oppo HA-2 has been sold, half of the investment of my Mojo is recovered. It really is that good and strapped with Velcro to my DX90 its a perfect Match.


----------



## Watagump

fuzzybaffy said:


> You do realize there is hassle and time and therefore money spent when dealing with warranty exchanges, right?


 
  
 Isn't this true with most things bought on the internet? Even buying at a brick and mortar costs time and money.


----------



## musicheaven

watagump said:


> Isn't this true with most things bought on the internet? Even buying at a brick and mortar costs time and money.




It does but it's worst when the manufacturer is located abroad.


----------



## cho8

I suppose certain comments can be phrased a bit more delicately but the point is still the same. If there is a serious issue with your product then there is a warranty and the few cases where a Mojo has been returned has been dealt with efficiently(I think a straight swap was suggested when new shipments come in). Just have a little patience. From reports the hissing is occasionally annoying rather than a massive deal breaker. Mine actually cut out a few times when I placed my phone next to it but after some longer testing the problem didn't reoccur. I mentioned it once on the forums and didn't act like it was the end of the world or accuse Chord of underhand dealings as problems sometimes happen with new products and you just have to deal with it in a systematic and calm manner.

I like the post a few posts back where someone said they don't want to be an early adopter but, I assume expects help and feedback from people who were willing to shell out and deal with potential problems just so he/she can have a fault free product!

On the point about having to pay up front for the mojo and then going on a waiting list, as mentioned before, this is how the dealer operates so don't blame Chord for that. JF also mentioned that some dealers(like some potential buyers)didn't want to place too many orders early as they didn't know what the demand would be but then felt it was okay to accuse Chord of having issues! Also, there are other products where you have to pay the full amount up front when ordering. Not all companies do it, but if you're not happy with that then don't order and wait a few weeks/months later until they are physically available in the shops.


----------



## Watagump

musicheaven said:


> It does but it's worst when the manufacturer is located abroad.


 
  
 I tried to warranty a video card way back in the day. It was from evga, they are in Brea which is a simple drive. So I went there, they made me ship the card so they could use shipping tracking as a receipt of the item. So even though I wanted to walk out with a new card, they shipped me the warrantied card.


----------



## griff2

dergabe said:


> Oppo HA-2 has been sold, half of the investment of my Mojo is recovered. It really is that good and strapped with Velcro to my DX90 its a perfect Match.


 
 The Mojo, and the Hugo, really are game changers.  I'm thinking of selling my DAC V1 (which the Mojo beats) and getting a Chord 2Qute and a used NAC 92 to feed the NAP 100.


----------



## fuzzybaffy

watagump said:


> Isn't this true with most things bought on the internet? Even buying at a brick and mortar costs time and money.


 
  
 Yes, it is indeed true. But is that a reason why people shouldn't want to avoid doing a warranty exchange if they could?


----------



## griff2

mjdutton said:


> I have the Mojo running into my home system via a pre amplifier and it sound greats and IMHO better than my Hugo, which I have now sold


 
 Wow, I'm now wondering how the Mojo stacks up against the Chord 2Qute (which has the same DAC section as the Hugo and which I'm thinking of buying).  The Mojo's certainly shown up the DAC V1, which I now find difficult to listen to after the Mojo..


----------



## musicheaven

watagump said:


> I tried to warranty a video card way back in the day. It was from evga, they are in Brea which is a simple drive. So I went there, they made me ship the card so they could use shipping tracking as a receipt of the item. So even though I wanted to walk out with a new card, they shipped me the warrantied card.




I gather they just were not interesting in talking to a direct customer, having faceless support is less painful on their end. This seems to be a relative impersonal business and not a boutique shop where every customer counts so you had very little buying power. :wink_face:


----------



## singleended58

headwhacker said:


> The size and actual dimensions of Mojo will make those with OCDs little option for a stack. :tongue_smile:
> 
> The should be forgotten AK100 appears to be making a comeback, lol.




AK 100 seems to be disappeared on the market but now Mojo makes them coming back with high prices???


----------



## Watagump

musicheaven said:


> I gather they just was not interesting in talking to a direct customer, having faceless support is less painful on their end. This seems to be a relative impersonal business and not a boutique shop where every customer counts so you had very little buying power.


 
  
 It was quite the opposite, an employee came and sat with me for a while and I explained how the card was acting up. evga, is great, I just figured it would save time by getting another card that day, in the end it did not.


----------



## musicheaven

singleended58 said:


> AK 100 seems to be disappeared on the market but now Mojo makes them coming back with high prices???




Really, I just saw a discounted ak100 for 599$ brand new from a well known internet audio store, I guess maybe they were not reading this post.


----------



## Paul Meakin

Having had the Mojo for a couple of weeks now, I've got a system balance quibble.

My main headphones are Fostex TH-900s, which I'm happy with when combined with the Mojo on decent to well recorded material, but I find the combination to be unforgiving with lower quality recordings. Unforgiving beyond the point of being tolerable to listen to for very long.

My other headphones are HD-650s, which are much more forgiving tonally, but I've always found them somewhat slow paced on more energetic forms of music (e.g. electric blues); which is why I bought the TH-900s.

So, an ideal match would seem to be a slightly darker sounding headphone than the TH-900s that has better pace and timing than the HD-650s. Ideally closed back, so they can be used anywhere. They'll probably only be used with the Mojo as a travel system, hence why I'm asking here rather than in one of the headphone forums.

Oppo PM-3s are the best option I've come up with so far but I'd like a short-list that I can then audition.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mscott58

musicheaven said:


> Really, I just saw a discounted ak100 for 599$ brand new from a well known internet audio store, I guess maybe they were not reading this post.




Beach Camera is selling a new AK100 mk2 for only $399 and the AK120 for $649. Cheers


----------



## fuzzybaffy

paul meakin said:


> Having had the Mojo for a couple of weeks now, I've got a system balance quibble.
> 
> My main headphones are Fostex TH-900s, which I'm happy with when combined with the Mojo on decent to well recorded material, but I find the combination to be unforgiving with lower quality recordings. Unforgiving beyond the point of being tolerable to listen to for very long.
> 
> ...


 
  
 They're not closed back, but since you mentioned pacing and timing, I would suggest the Hifimans or Ether. They are very quick, but admittedly, not as dark sounding as the TH-900's. 
  
 If you absolutely need closed back, then Ether C or Audeze XC maybe? I liked the Ether more than the Ether C, however, and I haven't heard the Audeze XC.


----------



## mjdutton

griff2 said:


> Wow, I'm now wondering how the Mojo stacks up against the Chord 2Qute (which has the same DAC section as the Hugo and which I'm thinking of buying).  The Mojo's certainly shown up the DAC V1, which I now find difficult to listen to after the Mojo..


 

 I think the Mojo is better than the Chord 2Qute by quite a large margin in all areas, and it looks nicer too.


----------



## kiertijai

Hi, I have followed this thread for some time
 I would like to know where can I find a good micro to microB (OTG)
 to connect between my Samsung Galaxy S4 to the chord Mojo?
 price around 50 US dollars and length around 20-30 cm


----------



## KT66

Sony Z5, Mojo, T70p, Beatles 24bit USB stick.

BLIMEY.

Shockingly good. That's my Sunday night planned.


----------



## Paul Meakin

fuzzybaffy said:


> They're not closed back, but since you mentioned pacing and timing, I would suggest the Hifimans or Ether. They are very quick, but admittedly, not as dark sounding as the TH-900's.
> 
> If you absolutely need closed back, then Ether C or Audeze XC maybe? I liked the Ether more than the Ether C, however, and I haven't heard the Audeze XC.


 
  
 Might anything less dark than the TH-900s be taking the sound signature in the wrong direction? Unless the TH-900s are just peaky at the wrong frequencies...
  
 Closed vs open is the easiest compromise to make at present. The XCs and ether C are over budget this time, I was looking closer to HD-650 price than TH-900.
  
 You've dropped on my dilemma though... finding the headphone that mixes the desired characteristics of the two I have isn't proving to be easy!


----------



## Black Dog

kt66 said:


> Sony Z5, Mojo, T70p, Beatles 24bit USB stick.
> 
> BLIMEY.
> 
> Shockingly good. That's my Sunday night planned.


 
  
 Sounds good to me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Just two questions:
  
 How would you connect the USB stick in combination with Sony Z5 & Mojo?
 Where to find this Beatles 24bit collection?


----------



## fuzzybaffy

paul meakin said:


> Might anything less dark than the TH-900s be taking the sound signature in the wrong direction? Unless the TH-900s are just peaky at the wrong frequencies...
> 
> Closed vs open is the easiest compromise to make at present. The XCs and ether C are over budget this time, I was looking closer to HD-650 price than TH-900.
> 
> You've dropped on my dilemma though... finding the headphone that mixes the desired characteristics of the two I have isn't proving to be easy!


 
  
 Actually, I think it's just an issue of the TH-900 being such a unique headphone (I have a pair myself). It somehow manages to be dark, yet quick and energetic at the same time... it's very unique to the headphones. Usually when headphones are dark, they are mellow, like the HD-650 or the Audeze's. 
  
 So if you're looking for "quick and fast pace", I think the Hifi-man planar magnetics (other than Audeze's, which as I mentioned before, are dark) would be a good choice. Hifi-man does have cheaper planar magnetics in the HD-650 price range. 

 But, of course, ultimately you should listen for yourself, and find what works for you. I hope you're not going to base a purchasing decision completely on some stranger's advice.


----------



## NZtechfreak

fuzzybaffy said:


> They're not closed back, but since you mentioned pacing and timing, I would suggest the Hifimans or Ether. They are very quick, but admittedly, not as dark sounding as the TH-900's.
> 
> If you absolutely need closed back, then Ether C or Audeze XC maybe? I liked the Ether more than the Ether C, however, and I haven't heard the Audeze XC.




The XC isn't a great can for me. Wonky treble and terrible comfort. Closed but not in the least portable. I'm heading to Fedex to collect my Ether C in a couple of minutes after I collect the Mojo from the dealer, suspect that if the C shares the lovely extended and smooth treble of the Ether it'll be a good choice for someone having difficulty with poorer recordings.


----------



## Paul Meakin

fuzzybaffy said:


> Actually, I think it's just an issue of the TH-900 being such a unique headphone (I have a pair myself). It somehow manages to be dark, yet quick and energetic at the same time... it's very unique to the headphones. Usually when headphones are dark, they are mellow, like the HD-650 or the Audeze's.
> 
> So if you're looking for "quick and fast pace", I think the Hifi-man planar magnetics (other than Audeze's, which as I mentioned before, are dark) would be a good choice. Hifi-man does have cheaper planar magnetics in the HD-650 price range.
> 
> But, of course, ultimately you should listen for yourself, and find what works for you. I hope you're not going to base a purchasing decision completely on some stranger's advice.


 
  
 I'd formed the same view of the TH-900s, as you say dark often equates to somewhat slow. The new Hifiman 400s did also sound promising but they're obviously not closed. My bigger concern on Hifiman is historical reliability issues, but I'm guessing they're better than they used to be as they're still in business some years later.
  
 Anyone that knows me would know that I can be a rather cynical individual (or being charitable to myself 'experienced in life'), so I never take anyone's advice at face value, whether free or paid for...


----------



## obsidyen

paul meakin said:


> Having had the Mojo for a couple of weeks now, I've got a system balance quibble.
> 
> My main headphones are Fostex TH-900s, which I'm happy with when combined with the Mojo on decent to well recorded material, but I find the combination to be unforgiving with lower quality recordings. Unforgiving beyond the point of being tolerable to listen to for very long.
> 
> ...


 

 PM-3s are amazing with Mojo. I'm very happy with this pairing. I feel Mojo brings out the best in PM-3.


----------



## Paul Meakin

nztechfreak said:


> The XC isn't a great can for me. Wonky treble and terrible comfort. Closed but not in the least portable. I'm heading to Fedex to collect my Ether C in a couple of minutes after I collect the Mojo from the dealer, suspect that if the C shares the lovely extended and smooth treble of the Ether it'll be a good choice for someone having difficulty with poorer recordings.


 
  
 Thanks, I should have said that I've been spoiled regarding comfort by the TH-900s. HD-650s are ok (I have slightly large and sticky out ears) and my now retired Stax Lambdas are just horribly uncomfortable.
  
 Good luck with the Ethers, and please let us know how they pair with the Mojo.


----------



## jamestux

paul meakin said:


> Having had the Mojo for a couple of weeks now, I've got a system balance quibble.
> 
> My main headphones are Fostex TH-900s, which I'm happy with when combined with the Mojo on decent to well recorded material, but I find the combination to be unforgiving with lower quality recordings. Unforgiving beyond the point of being tolerable to listen to for very long.
> 
> ...


 
 I wanted closed back HD600s for my commute and bought the PM-3s - they do a great job (and sound pretty similar) and require a lot less driving than the Sennheisers.  They are also very comfortable and seem to be incredibly well built.  I stop at about 2 hours and switch to IEMs in the office so I'm not sure what they'd be like all day.


----------



## wahsmoh

jamestux said:


> I wanted closed back HD600s for my commute and bought the PM-3s - they do a great job (and sound pretty similar) and require a lot less driving than the Sennheisers.  They are also very comfortable and seem to be incredibly well built.  I stop at about 2 hours and switch to IEMs in the office so I'm not sure what they'd be like all day.


 

 Has anyone ever compared the PM-3 to the Alpha Dogs? I own the HD600s and I have been looking at the PM-3 since it looks more portable than the Alpha Dog. I am just worried that I might be underwhelmed by the sound. I remember reading some impressions way back about something wonky with the PM-3 but I haven't seen anyone compare them to the AD.


----------



## Paul Meakin

obsidyen said:


> PM-3s are amazing with Mojo. I'm very happy with this pairing. I feel Mojo brings out the best in PM-3.


 
  


jamestux said:


> I wanted closed back HD600s for my commute and bought the PM-3s - they do a great job (and sound pretty similar) and require a lot less driving than the Sennheisers.  They are also very comfortable and seem to be incredibly well built.  I stop at about 2 hours and switch to IEMs in the office so I'm not sure what they'd be like all day.


 
  
 Thanks both, the PM-3 are sounding better and better. James, are they any more energetic than the Senns?


----------



## Black Dog

paul meakin said:


> Having had the Mojo for a couple of weeks now, I've got a system balance quibble.
> 
> My main headphones are Fostex TH-900s, which I'm happy with when combined with the Mojo on decent to well recorded material, but I find the combination to be unforgiving with lower quality recordings. Unforgiving beyond the point of being tolerable to listen to for very long.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't forget to give the Philips Fidelio X2 an audition.
 Yes, they are open cans but  very dynamic and really forgiving on Lo-Fi material.
 Sound leakage is acceptable compared to f.i. AKG K702 (according to my girlfriend). 
 They need around eighty hours of burn in to really shine though.
 Extremely comfy also.


----------



## jamestux

paul meakin said:


> Thanks both, the PM-3 are sounding better and better. James, are they any more energetic than the Senns?



Good question! Yes when the music is, but without harshness, Norah Jones is just smooth and amazing to listen to on them, whereas other "energetic" phones cause her to sound a bit screechy and tiring.

Does that help?


----------



## Paul Meakin

black dog said:


> Don't forget to give the Philips Fidelio X2 an audition.
> Yes, they are open cans but  very dynamic and really forgiving on Lo-Fi material.
> Sound leakage is acceptable compared to f.i. AKG K702 (according to my girlfriend).


 
  
 Thanks, I'll look into them but unfortunately I don't think any local stockists that have them.
  
 I really don't want to buy without hearing them first as the twice I've done this I've had disappointments.


----------



## Paul Meakin

jamestux said:


> Good question! Yes when the music is, but without harshness, Norah Jones is just smooth and amazing to listen to on them, whereas other "energetic" phones cause her to sound a bit screechy and tiring.
> 
> Does that help?


 
  
 Yes, thanks, it helps a lot.
  
 I haven't found Norah Jones screechy on the Fostex's either though. Or on either of the two good although somewhat similar speaker systems I've listened to her on (all using the same album, Come Away With Me). I didn't realise I even liked Norah Jones until I heard her on my friend's system...


----------



## wirefriend

ike1985 said:


> If anybody has the new A12 ADELs or any ADEL CIEMs from 64 audio and also the Mojo, please post pairing impressions.


 
  
 I have received my Mojo on Friday.
  
 Quick impressions with A12:
 1. The stage is very well defined, intruments are preciselly positioned.
 2. The stage width is usually narrower than on DX100. It varies. Depends on the recording. Is sometimes in the head, sometimes outside.
 3. The bass is similar in nautre: my intiall impression was that there was less bass, not enough for me. However after longer listening I recognized the bass is there but it hits hard only with certian recordings.
 To me the conclusion is that my other DAPs (DX100, HM-901 balanced) highlight bass / expose it more while the Mojo is more selective about it: exposes it only when it really exists.
 It is more "true" in the reproduction.


----------



## musicheaven

mscott58 said:


> Beach Camera is selling a new AK100 mk2 for only $399 and the AK120 for $649. Cheers




Wow what a deal!


----------



## musicheaven

paul meakin said:


> Thanks both, the PM-3 are sounding better and better. James, are they any more energetic than the Senns?




I tried the PM-2 and really loved them but they are more expensive, you can also try the Audeze EL-8 Closed-Back or Open-Back version, similar price range than the PM-2, heard lots of good things about them.
I have the HE-560 but I don't think you wanna go outside with those as they look like stationary geeky headphones.


----------



## Paul Meakin

musicheaven said:


> I have the HE-560 but I don't think you wanna go outside with those as they look like stationary geeky headphones.


 
  
 I fear that it's no longer relevant, my days of being young and cool are far behind me, and I'm 99% sure that even back then I only qualified on one of those points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ok, you got me, make that 100% sure...!


----------



## musicheaven

paul meakin said:


> I fear that it's no longer relevant, my days of being young and cool are far behind me, and I'm 99% sure that even back then I only qualified on one of those points
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 if it's any comfort I still travel with my Shure blue color sky iems in the train and people look at me like I am from Mars so I am used to that. I keep a pair of Senheiser Momentum at work and they also sound fabulous and you do look cool enough that you can definitively walk outside without being singled out.


----------



## OK-Guy

kt66 said:


> Sony Z5, Mojo, T70p, Beatles 24bit USB stick.
> 
> BLIMEY.
> 
> Shockingly good. That's my Sunday night planned.


 
  
 hope you took a timeout for BBC's 'The Hunt'... that was a blimey as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 glad you're enjoying your Mojo mate, coyi.


----------



## headwhacker

singleended58 said:


> AK 100 seems to be disappeared on the market but now Mojo makes them coming back with high prices???


 
  
 get a used one the go under 300 USD nowadays


----------



## singleended58

headwhacker said:


> get a used one the go under 300 USD nowadays




I am searching everywhere online and the best deal I found is AK100 II $399 brand new sold by Beach Camera whereas a used one costs the same at B&H.


----------



## Mython

singleended58 said:


> headwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > get a used one the go under 300 USD nowadays
> ...


 
  
 $375 @ TTVJ
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2595#post_12029270


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> $375 @ TTVJ
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2595#post_12029270


 
 Wow! Looks like a pricing war on AK100 Mk II's. Who would have thought.


----------



## Watagump

mscott58 said:


> Wow! Looks like a pricing war on AK100 Mk II's. Who would have thought.


 
  
 Well, they are what, about 2 years old now?


----------



## hanaguro

Ordered in Japan.I'm looking forward to listening to Mojo.


----------



## singleended58

watagump said:


> Well, they are what, about 2 years old now?




It should be cheaper. Well then I would pair the Mojo with either ibasso DX50 or fiio x5 or iPhone 6+ then. But it seems most people here rave the combination of ak100 and Mojo have best SQ?!


----------



## Watagump

singleended58 said:


> It should be cheaper. Well then I would pair the Mojo with either ibasso DX50 or fiio x5 or iPhone 6+ then. But it seems most people here rave the combination of ak100 and Mojo have best SQ?!


 
  
 Most do say that, but then someone has also said he liked the DX90 and Mojo better than an AK setup. I don't remember which AK though.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

watagump said:


> Well, they are what, about 2 years old now?





The ak100mkII was released around the time the ak240 was released.


The ak100 mkII shell is slightly modified from the ak100 shell. The volume knob is centered instead of the previous configuration where the volume knob was towards the back of the dap. It also has chamfered edges. It also got rid of the 22 ohms output impedance. Might have been other improvements I'm not sure.


So no, its not 2 years old.


----------



## georgelai57

lookingforiems said:


> The ak100mkII was released around the time the ak240 was released.
> Was there a Mk2 for the AK120 too?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mscott58

lookingforiems said:


> The ak100mkII was released around the time the ak240 was released.
> 
> 
> The ak100 mkII shell is slightly modified from the ak100 shell. The volume knob is centered instead of the previous configuration where the volume knob was towards the back of the dap. It also has chamfered edges. It also got rid of the 22 ohms output impedance. Might have been other improvements I'm not sure.
> ...


 
 From what I can see the base AK100 is 3 years old, having released around Nov. 2012, while the AK100 mkII (the 3 ohm impedance version with the same chassis) is 2 years old, having gone on sale in November 2013. 
  
 Now the AK100II (not to be confused with the AK100 mkII) with the whole new body was released around June/July 2014. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## mscott58

georgelai57 said:


> Was there a Mk2 for the AK120 too?


 
 Nope, just the AK100 got the mkII treatment. The AK120 skipped the "mkII" but later also got upgraded to the AK120II. 
  
 Yeah, A&K's numbering system is a bit crazy. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Watagump

mscott58 said:


> Nope, just the AK100 got the mkII treatment. The AK120 skipped the "mkII" but later also got upgraded to the AK120II.
> 
> Yeah, A&K's numbering system is a bit crazy.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 No kidding, from the 120 to a 240, then a 240 to a 380, maybe they are bad at teh maths.


----------



## Mython

mscott58 said:


> Yeah, A&K's numbering system is a bit crazy.


 
  
  
 Y€*$*, A&K*'$* numb€ring *$*y*$*t€m is 'a bit' crazy..., I agr€€


----------



## Wyd4

Well I just went and had a listen to the mono with a pair of noble savants, asg2.5 and a pair of hd700s... Via my note 4.


......

There goes $900.


----------



## cloudkicker

wyd4 said:


> Well I just went and had a listen to the mono with a pair of noble savants, asg2.5 and a pair of hd700s... Via my note 4.
> 
> 
> ......
> ...


 
 That puts you ahead of me. I didn't have the opportunity to listen to it and went with what I read.


----------



## Wyd4

cloudkicker said:


> That puts you ahead of me. I didn't have the opportunity to listen to it and went with what I read.


 
  
 HAHA

 Well I cannot imagine you will be disappointed


----------



## musicheaven

I think as long as you have a good hi-res player, it sounds the Mojo can handle it and each will claim best pairing unless you can put your hands on all of the current and not so current players and compare. To me that means Chord did a good job at the interfacing level. Just checked Moon Audio and they are already past the November month-end batch so December seems to be the earliest one can order a Mojo in the US, just in time before Xmas.


----------



## meat01

musicheaven said:


> Just checked Moon Audio and they are already past the November month-end batch so December seems to be the earliest one can order a Mojo in the US, just in time before Xmas


 
  
 What about Todd The Vinyl Junkie?


----------



## georgelai57

musicheaven said:


> I think as long as you have a good hi-res player, it sounds the Mojo can handle it and each will claim best pairing unless you can put your hands on all of the current and not so current players and compare.



I would have thought that it would be more than acceptable to have the Mojo paired with a "decent" budget DAP like the Fiio X3ii since the Mojo would be doing the heavy lifting?


----------



## Watagump

georgelai57 said:


> I would have thought that it would be more than acceptable to have the Mojo paired with a "decent" budget DAP like the Fiio X3ii since the Mojo would be doing the heavy lifting?


 
  
 That would be my thinking on it also. The product was marketed as a way to get high quality sound even using phones.


----------



## georgelai57

watagump said:


> That would be my thinking on it also. The product was marketed as a way to get high quality sound even using phones.



Of course we pre-suppose good quality music files and good IEMs, or CIEMs, etc. 
A mobile phone might have interference etc but a decent DAP should be more than acceptable? For example, would the extra DAC and extra amp in the Fiio X5ii really be discernible over a X3ii when Mojo-ed?


----------



## Watagump

georgelai57 said:


> Of course we pre-suppose good quality music files and good IEMs, or CIEMs, etc.
> A mobile phone might have interference etc but a decent DAP should be more than acceptable? For example, would the extra DAC and extra amp in the Fiio X5ii really be discernible over a X3ii when Mojo-ed?


 
  
 I don't have a Mojo and I don't use my phone to play music. I have tried it just to see how it sounds, its okay, nothing great. I have a Galaxy S4. Then we have the flip side, I heard the K10 earlier this year at a show out of someones phone. He uses Tidal or one of the streaming services, it sounded amazing with the song he had me listen to. Not sure which phone he had though.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

mscott58 said:


> From what I can see the base AK100 is 3 years old, having released around Nov. 2012, while the AK100 mkII (the 3 ohm impedance version with the same chassis) is 2 years old, having gone on sale in November 2013.
> 
> Now the AK100II (not to be confused with the AK100 mkII) with the whole new body was released around June/July 2014.
> 
> Cheers







watagump said:


> Well, they are what, about 2 years old now?




Apologies. I distinctly remember that it came out in 2014.


----------



## Lohb

Is there any difference in SQ on the inputs - optical/coax/usb ?
  
  
  
 Is this better used with a DAP vs a phone as there may be EMI sensitivity ?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

georgelai57 said:


> Of course we pre-suppose good quality music files and good IEMs, or CIEMs, etc.
> A mobile phone might have interference etc but a decent DAP should be more than acceptable? For example, would the extra DAC and extra amp in the Fiio X5ii really be discernible over a X3ii when Mojo-ed?


 
 When you digital out, you're not using the DAP's DAC and AMP.


----------



## fumoffuXx

mathi8vadhanan said:


> When you digital out, you're not using the DAP's DAC and AMP.


 
 debatable, only true digi out that does not go through the dac in usb out


----------



## georgelai57

fumoffuxx said:


> debatable, only true digi out that does not go through the dac in usb out



So a DAP with USB OTG is theoretically "best"?


----------



## x RELIC x

fumoffuxx said:


> debatable, only true digi out that does not go through the dac in usb out




Wrong. If the signal went through the DAC it would come out analogue and the Mojo would not accept it.




lohb said:


> Is there any difference in SQ on the inputs - optical/coax/usb ?
> 
> Is this better used with a DAP vs a phone as there may be EMI sensitivity ?




I pretty much heard no difference between digital inputs on the Mojo. The Mojo does show EMI interference, but mostly on 2G/Edge networks.


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> So a DAP with USB OTG is theoretically "best"?




Depending on the sampling rate or file format. Given the same file with a sampling rate that all inputs can handle there is really no difference in SQ.


----------



## fumoffuXx

x relic x said:


> Wrong. If the signal went through the DAC it would come out analogue and the Mojo would not accept it.
> I pretty much heard no difference between digital inputs on the Mojo. The Mojo does show EMI interference, but mostly on 2G/Edge networks.


 
 if Digital is truly 0 and 1, explain me hearing different Sound sign from different players


----------



## SearchOfSub

fumoffuxx said:


> if Digital is truly 0 and 1, explain me hearing different Sound sign from different players





DACS more about lowering distortion and permanent hardwired EQ.


----------



## x RELIC x

fumoffuxx said:


> if Digital is truly 0 and 1, explain me hearing different Sound sign from different players




Expectation bias? File decoding capability? SoC DSP? I didn't say that different players don't sound different. I said that I (me, and myself) don't really hear a difference from using different digital inputs on the Mojo. I can't speak for others. I do know that the digital signal sent from a smartphone or DAP does not go through the DAC. The DACs job is to convert to analogue. That's it. A digital output bypasses the DAC.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> DACS more about lowering distortion and permanent hardwired EQ.




DAC: Digital to Analogue Converter. How well it does this is a factor of the noise / distortion it outputs.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Lower of distortion and altering frequency is part of EQ


----------



## musicheaven

meat01 said:


> What about Todd The Vinyl Junkie?




I'll be damn, they do have it and they have the AK100 mk2 at 375$ too, that's a heck of a bargain. 



georgelai57 said:


> I would have thought that it would be more than acceptable to have the Mojo paired with a "decent" budget DAP like the Fiio X3ii since the Mojo would be doing the heavy lifting?




Never tried the X3ii as I still have my trusted X5 I use daily so that guy would definitively work with the Mojo, I am sure the X3ii would too.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Lower of distortion and altering frequency is part of EQ




DACs don't handle the EQ. That's either done in software on the SoC (silicone on a chip) or in the analogue stage through hardware.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> DACs don't handle the EQ. That's either done in software on the SoC (silicone on a chip) or in the analogue stage through hardware.





It's all inside and parts of the finalized DAC


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> It's all inside and parts of the finalized DAC




So you are saying that the quality of the source DAC (which is completely bypassed using digital output) has EQ that will affect the sound quality being fed to the Mojo. Sorry, but that's absurd. 

Even if the DAC were used (which it isn't using digital output) you can not say that it is an EQ. The sound quality from a DAC is simply a factor of how well it can reproduce the original analogue signal as it is represented by zeros and ones in the digital stream. No EQ involved. You may be confusing the job of the DAC with the job of the file decoder or software EQ (done on the SoC). They are different.


----------



## georgelai57

Me ...  can of worms opener


----------



## x RELIC x

Yeah, I'm done. Apologies for any de-rail.


----------



## MusicJunky

Has anyone heard the mojo with the HE500 headphones? How well can it drive it? Thanks.


----------



## lukeap69

DAP or smartphones can send different signals to the external DAC? Example on my S6, if I play a FLAC file using the built in music player, the output will be 48kHz whilst if I play the same FLAC file using UAPP, the output will be as what the file is e.g. 96kHz, etc. Who knows what else the player is altering...


----------



## NZtechfreak

lukeap69 said:


> DAP or smartphones can send different signals to the external DAC? Example on my S6, if I play a FLAC file using the built in music player, the output will be 48kHz whilst if I play the same FLAC file using UAPP, the output will be as what the file is e.g. 96kHz, etc. Who knows what else the player is altering...




You don't have it quite right. Android is upsampling/re-sampling to 48KHz, that's not because of the player, that's because of the OS. UAPP, in contrast, is not changing the file at all, it's supplying it's own drivers and outputting the file at the correct sample rate.


----------



## audionewbi

What gravitates me towards Mojo is how natural it sounds. No part of the sound makes pause and think well this dac does so and so exceptionally well, and so and so very good. Nothing about the sound of Mojo stand out over anything else, meaning honestly it does not get in the way of me enjoying my music. 
  
 To me it successfully decodes the digital signal with zero chances of causing an ear fatigue.


----------



## lukeap69

nztechfreak said:


> You don't have it quite right. Android is upsampling/re-sampling to 48KHz, that's not because of the player, that's because of the OS. UAPP, in contrast, is not changing the file at all, it's supplying it's own drivers and outputting the file at the correct sample rate.



Alright, that's better explanation on the Android OS but my original statement is correct, signal coming from DAP or smartphones to DAC can be different even from the same file?


----------



## x RELIC x

lukeap69 said:


> Alright, that's better explanation on the Android OS but my original statement is correct, signal coming from DAP or smartphones to DAC can be different even from the same file?




Well yes. Depending on the decoding of the file and software. Even manufacturers don't fully get it...... Read below.....

This was recently quoted in the FiiO X3 thread...




puppyfi said:


> Taken from an old post from the DX90 thread:-
> 
> _*From Paul at iBasso:*
> 
> ...




So it's clear that depending on the capabilities of the player you may get a different sound when sending a decoded digital signal to an external DAC from different players.

Edit: That said I personally feel that a player would have to be very poor if the digital signal sent to the Mojo was noticeably bad from the software decoding. We must be talking about very minor differences here from good sources.


----------



## KT66

black dog said:


> Sounds good to me!  :atsmile:
> 
> Just two questions:
> 
> ...




It's been transferred from stick to z5, 24/44 files.
I think you can still buy it. I have the original LPs and these high res flacs are the best way to hear the Fabs

There is one on amazon now.


----------



## headwhacker

searchofsub said:


> It's all inside and parts of the finalized DAC


 
  
 EQs in DAPs are usually done in software before the data is fed to the DAC. DACs usually does only the conversion from Digital to analogue signal, minimum filtering and/or resampling. Can you tell one DAP that does EQ inside the DAC?


----------



## KT66

Digital cables are never my favourite topic, a great example of how the audio industry shoots itself in the foot.Too many variables scare many people off.

So just for a laugh I used a cheap ifi analogue 3.5 to 3.5 between DX90 and Mojo and it works perfectly. So I try a few others (fiio, Kimber and QED) and every single one works, so dont worry about finding a specialised coax cable. It seems analogue will do the job.


----------



## georgelai57

kt66 said:


> Digital cables are never my favourite topic, a great example of how the audio industry shoots itself in the foot.Too many variables scare many people off.
> 
> So just for a laugh I used a cheap ifi analogue 3.5 to 3.5 between DX90 and Mojo and it works perfectly. So I try a few others (fiio, Kimber and QED) and every single one works, so dont worry about finding a specialised coax cable. It seems analogue will do the job.



Wow


----------



## x RELIC x

kt66 said:


> Digital cables are never my favourite topic, a great example of how the audio industry shoots itself in the foot.Too many variables scare many people off.
> 
> So just for a laugh I used a cheap ifi analogue 3.5 to 3.5 between DX90 and Mojo and it works perfectly. So I try a few others (fiio, Kimber and QED) and every single one works, so dont worry about finding a specialised coax cable. It seems analogue will do the job.




Yes it does work if the coaxial out pins are set for 3.5mm TS from the player. If the player has a combined line-out / coaxial port (like the FiiO X3ii and X5ii) then it doesn't work.


----------



## KT66

Testing mobile windows 8.1 this pm and will post either way


----------



## stewboss

arnolfibus said:


> I ordered a mojo yesterday at around 1pm on custom cable (7 mojo were in stock on the website). Since it is still not shipped yet I asked when the shipping was scheduled. I just received an email from one of your colleagues telling that given the high demand I will have to wait for the next batch that should arrive soon. At the same time your website still indicates 5 mojo in stock.
> 
> I can wait, no worries, but given all the message blaming Moon Audio for the delays, I'm quite surprised that you post messages like this to let us know that you have more stock than other shops.


 
  
 Same experience here. I ordered on Tuesday when the system showed 11 in stock only to receive a similar email 3 days later telling me Chord had let them down. I'm a patient person but it's disappointing customer service all the same.


----------



## musicheaven

kt66 said:


> Digital cables are never my favourite topic, a great example of how the audio industry shoots itself in the foot.Too many variables scare many people off.
> 
> So just for a laugh I used a cheap ifi analogue 3.5 to 3.5 between DX90 and Mojo and it works perfectly. So I try a few others (fiio, Kimber and QED) and every single one works, so dont worry about finding a specialised coax cable. It seems analogue will do the job.




It works but you forgot digital impedance matching, an analog cable is not set at 75 ohms so you are trying to fit a round peg in a square hole. It'll be marginal at best. You can make your own or buy an already built one which will give you unneeded cable signal reflection.


----------



## derGabe

musicheaven said:


> It works but you forgot digital impedance matching, an analog cable is not set at 75 ohms so you are trying to fit a round peg in a square hole. It'll be marginal at best. You can make your own or buy an already built one which will give you unneeded cable signal reflection.


 
 I can hardly imagine that this makes an audible difference.


----------



## FidelityCastro

dergabe said:


> I can hardly imagine that this makes an audible difference.




I use to feel that way about earphone cable upgrades. Until I tried it.


----------



## musicheaven

dergabe said:


> I can hardly imagine that this makes an audible difference.




It sure will, it'll cancel out some of the digital input signal which will be in possibly two forms, amplitude reduction and possible phase shift all that translated by the DAC so if you feel you cannot hear the difference then just try an experiment with the two cables and hear the difference.


----------



## all999

My Sys.Concept just arrived! It's perfect


----------



## Black Dog

kt66 said:


> It's been transferred from stick to z5, 24/44 files.
> I think you can still buy it. I have the original LPs and these high res flacs are the best way to hear the Fabs
> 
> There is one on amazon now.


 

 Thanks, really tempting!
 Some seriously expensive times ahead with Mojo planned to mate with my Z5C and a shipload of new music to be acquired!
 I am now looking @ Tidal, would that be a viable alternative, anybody?


----------



## qafro

Has anyone tried ibasso dx80 with mojo?


----------



## meat01

Has anyone even tried the ibasso DX80?


----------



## Wilderbeast

all999 said:


> My Sys.Concept just arrived! It's perfect


 
 Does the cable hold the stack together? I.e. is it sturdy enough to keep the AK & Mojo in place?


----------



## mscott58

wilderbeast said:


> Does the cable hold the stack together? I.e. is it sturdy enough to keep the AK & Mojo in place?


 
 Nope. The stack should be banded/velcro/etc. together to hold the pieces in place, especially since the Mojo is a bit heavy. The cable is not fragile, but i's also not that strong. Cheers


----------



## KT66

musicheaven said:


> It works but you forgot digital impedance matching, an analog cable is not set at 75 ohms so you are trying to fit a round peg in a square hole. It'll be marginal at best. You can make your own or buy an already built one which will give you unneeded cable signal reflection.


but the sound is perfect, can't fault it!


----------



## KT66

qafro said:


> Has anyone tried ibasso dx80 with mojo?


out today, so should hear soon.


----------



## proedros

jmills8 said:


> Too bad the Clip cant be connected to mojo.


 
  
 i thought about it myself


----------



## musicheaven

kt66 said:


> but the sound is perfect, can't fault it!




If you look at our friends photos, notice the moon audio dragon 75 ohm digital cable, it's not an analog cable but truly digital. For an audiophile, every once of performance is needed in order to get the clearest signal unaltered from the source. Sure the Mojo will work with the analog cable but it won't be performing at it's best.

Any desktop unit you connect in your audiophile system either use the digital 75 ohm or the AES 110 ohm cables, that's just how those were specified by the audio manufacturers for component to component interfacing. It allows everyone to match one system to another. It's all about interfacing. If you do not match the two units then reflection could occur and can degrade the signal, what makes it more problematic is that you're dealing with digital instead of analog. It might not mean a huge deal for such a short cable length but for digital it's jitter you want to avoid.


----------



## Ike1985

musicheaven said:


> If you look at our friends photos, notice the moon audio dragon 75 ohm digital cable, it's not an analog cable but truly digital. For an audiophile, every once of performance is needed in order to get the clearest signal unaltered from the source. Sure the Mojo will work with the analog cable but it won't be performing at it's best.
> 
> Any desktop unit you connect in your audiophile system either use the digital 75 ohm or the AES 110 ohm cables, that's just how those were specified by the audio manufacturers for component to component interfacing. It allows everyone to match one system to another. It's all about interfacing. If you do not match the two units then reflection could occur and can degrade the signal, what makes it more problematic is that you're dealing with digital instead of analog. It might not mean a huge deal for such a short cable length but for digital it's jitter you want to avoid.


 
  
 Would a mobile phone feeding the mojo via usb have any of these sort of issues?


----------



## Wilderbeast

mscott58 said:


> Nope. The stack should be banded/velcro/etc. together to hold the pieces in place, especially since the Mojo is a bit heavy. The cable is not fragile, but i's also not that strong. Cheers




Ah ok, thanks. 

The downside of the AK / Mojo combo is the 'double fronted' setup. One of them has to be face-down on a surface. If putting my AK120 face-down I'd want to have it in a case, but having a case on an AK120 makes fast scrolling through albums almost impossible, unless you have child-thin fingers.


----------



## spook76

black dog said:


> Thanks, really tempting!
> Some seriously expensive times ahead with Mojo planned to mate with my Z5C and a shipload of new music to be acquired!
> I am now looking @ Tidal, would that be a viable alternative, anybody?




This may start a heated discussion but to me Tidal, Spotify or any streaming service is not a viable alternative to actually owning the album if you are serious about the music. My opinion has nothing to do with the technical aspects of using the Mojo with a streaming service and possible radio frequency interference but comes down to one unassailable issue, mastering. 

I have and continue to buy albums I already own again because the master is the most important link in the chain of music. With streaming services you have no idea of the master or who mixed it. Right now I have preordered two albums that I already own simply to get a new remix (Fragile by Yes and Damnation by Opeth both Steven Wilson remixes). In my experience, higher resolution is far far less important than the master or remastering and ceding control to a third party streaming service is foolish.


----------



## almoskosz

I was planning on reading the whole topic, but I quickly realized that it'd be madness  so I'm just asking here: Would you say that the mojo is the best *sounding *amp/dac for it's price? 
 If not, what would you call the best?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Guys I really think I have a defect unit... after few days using the Mojo I got some really weird/odd buzzing and hissing even if no charger, no source and no headphone are attached the sound comes from the device itself.
  
 The strange part is if i press a while the volume buttons the buzzing and hissing disappears for while and than it comes up again. And after around 3-4 minutes the buzzing and hissing is completely gone.
  
 Always if I do a "cold" power on of the Mojo this buzzing and hissing comes up. I will send it back to the local Chord dealer, but I'm not happy to wait for a replacement again few weeks, because this little dac/amp is really great sounding if this strange buzzing and hissing is gone.


----------



## musicheaven

ike1985 said:


> Would a mobile phone feeding the mojo via usb have any of these sort of issues?


 
  
  
 Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
  
 The USB transmission on the other end is a device to device transmission mechanism using an encoding scheme and handshaking mechanism, it is usually stream based so more tolerant to poorer wire as frames are transmitted and decoded from the source to the target device. The target device will reconstruct the data and clock signal from the frame and then feed it to the DAC to be analog reconstructed and eventually band pass filtered to remove any residual high and low frequency signals out of the audio band.I still think you need to keep the USB cable short but it is more tolerant of longer lengths up to a limit.
  
 To make a story short, the short USB cable is fine but an analog cable used as a digital one is just a bad idea. Again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## KT66

As suspected, now sadly confirmed, not working with Windows Phone 8.1 - I no longer use this a phone (got Z5 last week)
 but will keep it as a camera and games/music player for kids - so will do Win10 update if it ever comes out, and if Win10 is good
 I might ditch the Z5
  
 Will report back again when Win10 is out
  
 BTW it's a Lumia 930


----------



## Ike1985

kt66 said:


> As suspected, now sadly confirmed, not working with Windows Phone 8.1 - I no longer use this a phone (got Z5 last week)
> but will keep it as a camera and games/music player for kids - so will do Win10 update if it ever comes out, and if Win10 is good
> I might ditch the Z5
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pics of Z5 or it didn't happen.


----------



## jamestux

kt66 said:


> As suspected, now sadly confirmed, not working with Windows Phone 8.1 - I no longer use this a phone (got Z5 last week)
> but will keep it as a camera and games/music player for kids - so will do Win10 update if it ever comes out, and if Win10 is good
> I might ditch the Z5
> 
> ...


my 930 is running win 10 and my mojo still refuses to admit that it exists  I was really enjoying the clash of dark and light aluminium sandwiching the bright green plastic too


----------



## mscott58

wilderbeast said:


> Ah ok, thanks.
> 
> The downside of the AK / Mojo combo is the 'double fronted' setup. One of them has to be face-down on a surface. If putting my AK120 face-down I'd want to have it in a case, but having a case on an AK120 makes fast scrolling through albums almost impossible, unless you have child-thin fingers.


 
 Face down for the Mojo is not an issue IME. I have them banded together and the bands act as a sort of buffer. Cheers


----------



## jamato8

What I like is the large button, which for me, allow for use under the Ak100 and they are still easily accessed, the bumpers or bottom of the Mojo is bottom down and each optical adjacent. I have a new optical cable from Sysconepts coming that is made for this short distance, 22 mm center to center. I got the 2.2 cable (all the casing except the last stripped off, which is a little more delicate but also allows for a closer fit (doesn't go out as far as the 5mm casing) so less protrusion. You just need to insert and take out each end a little at a time.


----------



## griff2

mjdutton said:


> I think the Mojo is better than the Chord 2Qute by quite a large margin in all areas, and it looks nicer too.


 
 Have you heard the 2Quote?  I've just got myself a NAC 92 pre-amp and will be putting the Mojo through that, when I get a power supply for the amp - just to hear what it can do through a speaker system.  I might just keep the DAC V1 for the time being but I'll be keen to audition the 2Quote through the NAC 92/NAP 100 combo.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

jamato8 said:


> What I like is the large button, which for me, allow for use under the Ak100 and they are still easily accessed, the bumpers or bottom of the Mojo is bottom down and each optical adjacent. I have a new optical cable from Sysconepts coming that is made for this short distance, 22 mm center to center. I got the 2.2 cable (all the casing except the last stripped off, which is a little more delicate but also allows for a closer fit (doesn't go out as far as the 5mm casing) so less protrusion. You just need to insert and take out each end a little at a time.


 
 +1. Stack Mojo front to AK's back, problem solved. C2C for my stack was 25 mm, because of the 3M tape, in between.


----------



## Wyd4

spook76 said:


> This may start a heated discussion but to me Tidal, Spotify or any streaming service is not a viable alternative to actually owning the album if you are serious about the music. My opinion has nothing to do with the technical aspects of using the Mojo with a streaming service and possible radio frequency interference but comes down to one unassailable issue, mastering.
> 
> I have and continue to buy albums I already own again because the master is the most important link in the chain of music. With streaming services you have no idea of the master or who mixed it. Right now I have preordered two albums that I already own simply to get a new remix (Fragile by Yes and Damnation by Opeth both Steven Wilson remixes). In my experience, higher resolution is far far less important than the master or remastering and ceding control to a third party streaming service is foolish.




I use tidal and Google play to supliment not replace my library.
I like that I can have music at my finger tips of decent sound quality (tidal) should I be in the mood for something different. But it doesn't replace music I own.

I use Google play if streaming out and about sometimes. Less data


----------



## jamato8

Here is an idea form Sysconepts on a new crazy low profile cable but the cost is a lot more as it is labor intensive. You would need good fingernails or a knife edge to start it when taking it out of the sockets. You would never want to pull it by the cable but if you want ultra low profile, like almost no profile, the cable on the right would seem to fit the bill.


----------



## Wyd4

That is pretty awesome. 
Thing is I would want a low profile cable for pocketing things. But I reckon I would be scared to for fear of breaking it..
Still very nice though


----------



## jamato8

wyd4 said:


> That is pretty awesome.
> Thing is I would want a low profile cable for pocketing things. But I reckon I would be scared to for fear of breaking it..
> Still very nice though


 

 I asked Joseph  and the whole idea is that the ultra low profile would be for the benefit of portability and the cable would not hinder or get in the way of anything, which also means the cable is less apt to get damaged.


----------



## Duncan

Hmm... Jealous of the ultra low profile cable - but, spent all my money this month on upgrading my PC


----------



## Rob Watts

musicheaven said:


> Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> 
> The USB transmission on the other end is a device to device transmission mechanism using an encoding scheme and handshaking mechanism, it is usually stream based so more tolerant to poorer wire as frames are transmitted and decoded from the source to the target device. The target device will reconstruct the data and clock signal from the frame and then feed it to the DAC to be analog reconstructed and eventually band pass filtered to remove any residual high and low frequency signals out of the audio band.I still think you need to keep the USB cable short but it is more tolerant of longer lengths up to a limit.
> 
> To make a story short, the short USB cable is fine but an analog cable used as a digital one is just a bad idea. Again, that's just my opinion.


 

 Just to clarify:
  
 1. SPDIF decoding is all digital within the FPGA. The FPGA uses a digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and a tiny buffer. This re-clocks the data and eliminates the incoming jitter from the source. This system took 6 years to perfect, and means that the sound quality defects from source jitter is eliminated. How do I know that? Measurements - 2 uS of jitter has no affect whatsoever on measurements (and I can resolve noise floor at -180dB with my APX555) and sound quality tests against RAM buffer systems revealed no significant difference. You can (almost) use a piece of damp string and the source jitter will be eliminated.
  
 2. USB is isochronous asynchronous. This means that the FPGA supplies the timing to the source, and incoming USB data is re clocked from the low jitter master clock. So again source jitter is eliminated.
  
 So does this mean that any digital cable will do?
  
 Sadly no. Mojo is a DAC, that means its an analogue component, and all analogue components are sensitive to RF noise and signal correlated in-band noise, so the RF character of the electrical cables can have an influence. What happens is random RF noise gets into the analogue electronics, creating intermodulation distortion with the wanted audio signal. The result of this is noise floor modulation. Now the brain is *incredibly* sensitive to noise floor modulation, and perceives this has a hardness to the sound - easily confused as better detail resolution as it sounds brighter. Reduce RF noise, and it will sound darker and smoother. The second source is distorted in band noise, and this mixes with the wanted signal (crosstalk source) and subtly alters the levels of small signals - this in turn degrades the perception of sound stage depth. This is another source of error for which the brain is astonishingly sensitive too. The distorted in band noise comes from the DAP, phone or PC internal electronics processing the digital data, with the maximum noise coming as the signal crosses through zero - all digital data going from all zeroes to all ones. Fortunately mobile electronics are power frugal and create less RF and signal correlated noise than PC's. Note that optical connection does not have any of these problems, and is my preferred connection. 
  
 Does this mean that high end cables are better? Sadly not necessarily. What one needs is good RF characteristics, and some expensive cables are RF poor. Also note that if it sounds brighter its worse, as noise floor modulation is spicing up the sound (its the MSG of sound). So be careful when listening and if its brighter its superficially more impressive but in the long term musically worse. At the end of the day, its musicality only that counts, not how impressive it sounds.         
  
 Rob


----------



## jamato8

duncan said:


> Hmm... Jealous of the ultra low profile cable - but, spent all my money this month on upgrading my PC


 

 I know what you mean. I just ordered a regular 2.2 and then they come out with this. lol Well maybe sometime in the future, I don't know but I do like the ultra low profile but I have spent my money for now.


----------



## mscott58

jamato8 said:


> I know what you mean. I just ordered a regular 2.2 and then they come out with this. lol Well maybe sometime in the future, I don't know but I do like the ultra low profile but I have spent my money for now.


 
 Did they say how much more the ultra-low profile cord would be? Cheers


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> 1. SPDIF decoding is all digital within the FPGA. The FPGA uses a digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and a tiny buffer. This re-clocks the data and eliminates the incoming jitter from the source. This system took 6 years to perfect, and means that the sound quality defects from source jitter is eliminated. How do I know that? Measurements - 2 uS of jitter has no affect whatsoever on measurements (and I can resolve noise floor at -180dB with my APX555) and sound quality tests against RAM buffer systems revealed no significant difference. You can (almost) use a piece of damp string and the source jitter will be eliminated.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow thank you so much, hope to understand it all some day.  I will be using the MOJO with either the xperia Z5 or Samsung S7, can you suggest any good RF shielded cables for me since phones don't do optical.


----------



## greenmac

Anyone got any impressions of the MoJo with Audeze EL-8 Closed Version ?


----------



## x RELIC x

rob watts said:


> ..............
> 
> Also note that if it sounds brighter its worse, as noise floor modulation is spicing up the sound *(its the MSG of sound)*. So be careful when listening and if its brighter its superficially more impressive but in the long term musically worse. At the end of the day, its musicality only that counts, not how impressive it sounds.
> 
> Rob




The highlit part in particular made my day. Great analogy!


----------



## sheldaze

greenmac said:


> Anyone got any impressions of the MoJo with Audeze EL-8 Closed Version ?


 

 Though it's not the primary use, I have been using it with my EL-8 Closed.
  
 I have a portable USB DAC/AMP, which I am writing a review for - easy to provide an upgrade path, in the review, by listening to the Chord Mojo. And it is indeed fantastic with the EL-8!


----------



## jamato8

mscott58 said:


> Did they say how much more the ultra-low profile cord would be? Cheers


 

 I don't think they know for sure as they have to make a special mold and that will take a little while.


----------



## musicheaven

rob watts said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> 1. SPDIF decoding is all digital within the FPGA. The FPGA uses a digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and a tiny buffer. This re-clocks the data and eliminates the incoming jitter from the source. This system took 6 years to perfect, and means that the sound quality defects from source jitter is eliminated. How do I know that? Measurements - 2 uS of jitter has no affect whatsoever on measurements (and I can resolve noise floor at -180dB with my APX555) and sound quality tests against RAM buffer systems revealed no significant difference. You can (almost) use a piece of damp string and the source jitter will be eliminated.
> 
> ...




Thanks Rob your explanation is quite thorough and just few hours ago ordered a glass based Toslink cable because of your preference of digital link between the DAC and the source, unfortunately I do not have a portable that has Toslink output and have to use a well designed RF shielded coax cable. I do not want to piggy back my smartphone onto the DAC because it creates too much RF I can easily hear and pick up. My basic explanation above was for an off the shelf delta-sigma DAC, your design is way more sophisticated than that and glad you're the brain behind it. What would be useful is to point the readers towards good digital interconnect cables even if it's not the preferred connection, there are just too many coax based players out there. Any suggestions for well made or DIY cables would therefore be welcome.


----------



## Skyyyeman

musicheaven said:


> Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> 
> The USB transmission on the other end is a device to device transmission mechanism using an encoding scheme and handshaking mechanism, it is usually stream based so more tolerant to poorer wire as frames are transmitted and decoded from the source to the target device. The target device will reconstruct the data and clock signal from the frame and then feed it to the DAC to be analog reconstructed and eventually band pass filtered to remove any residual high and low frequency signals out of the audio band.I still think you need to keep the USB cable short but it is more tolerant of longer lengths up to a limit.
> 
> To make a story short, the short USB cable is fine but an analog cable used as a digital one is just a bad idea. Again, that's just my opinion.



 


Thanks for your intelligent and lucid explanations. If you don't mind a related question:

Clock jitter -- What is clock jitter? The reason I ask is that in considering different DAPs to use as transports to output a digital signal to the Mojo, I've seen some varying specs for clock jitter on different DAPs, as follows:

AK100 90 ps (pico seconds)
AK120 50 " 
AK240 50 " 

Question: Does clock jitter degrade the digital signal before it's send out from the DAP? Or are they referring to clock jitter of the internal dac, in which case clock jitter doesn't matter since the signal never reaches the dac (it's been output beforehand)?

If clock jitter degrades the signal before it's sent out, then it appears that the AK100 is not as good a transport as the other two. But would the difference be discernible?

Thx


----------



## x RELIC x

skyyyeman said:


> Thanks for your intelligent and lucid explanations. If you don't mind a related question:
> 
> Clock jitter -- *What is clock jitter? * The reason I ask is that in considering different DAPs to use as transports to output a digital signal to the Mojo, I've seen some varying specs for clock jitter on different DAPs, as follows:
> 
> ...




You have some reading to do. :wink_face:

http://www.stereophile.com/reference/1093jitter/#F29RG2Kut5Wah1ZH.97


----------



## Takeanidea

Another 4 hours spent listening to the Mojo through my HD800s yeserday.  Wow.... It's a shame I can't get one for myself , although like many of you I have spent my money with Custom Cables, doesn't look like they were in stock at the time of ordering despite it saying there were 10 in stock on their web site


----------



## Skyyyeman

skyyyeman said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> ...



 


I think Rob Watts in effect answered the question in his post: "1. SPDIF decoding is all digital within the FPGA. The FPGA uses a digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and a tiny buffer. This re-clocks the data and eliminates the incoming jitter from the source. This system took 6 years to perfect, and means that the sound quality defects from source jitter is eliminated."


----------



## mscott58

jamato8 said:


> I don't think they know for sure as they have to make a special mold and that will take a little while.


 
 Cool. Thanks.
  
 I already have the 2.2mm version for the back-to-back mount for the AK100, but might be interested at some point if this ultra-low works out of going for the "back-to-front" mounting. Can't imagine how small that cable would be, or if they could even make it. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Torq

Just wondering if any of you that had orders nominally slated for the 2nd batch (as delayed from last week) from Moon Audio have seen a shipping notification yet?


----------



## musicheaven

skyyyeman said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> ...




AK are well know for low pico-second clock jitter (that's really really short), as usual in this instance, the lower the number, the better but remember what Rob just said it's going to be pretty much eliminated so I would think any of those players should work well. Jitter is actually created at the source and made worse over finite cable length which the target (DAC) needs to eliminate. There are different techniques to achieve that for example reclocking the clock signal to a reference the DAC uses, some internal electronics to that effect are called DPLL digital phase lock loop which job is to latch onto a clock signal using close loop feedback and feed it synchronously to the DAC so as it follows the encoded signal for analog extraction using phase demodulation. I'd be very surprise you're going to hear the difference using any of those players as long as your coax cable is short and well matched. The bottom line you don't want to create reflection that will make the jitter worse.

By the way I would look into getting a good optical cable with any of those players, as Rob said, optical is the preferred interface, at least no chance of using analog cables.


----------



## rmillerx

11/2 @ 5:00 Eastern. I am in US batch 2. Anxiously awaiting shipping notification on my mojo. (Unless there was a negating statement on here in the umpteen pages that I missed.). Hopefully November will start out great. 

My AK 100mkII will be here just in time to be ready for the mojo if it ships on time.


----------



## mscott58

Happy hour with the Mojo stack! Cheers 



You can see how even with the Mojo face-down the buttons don't touch the surface. The bands add a little extra cushion as well.


----------



## rmillerx

Actually, was never told officially that they would ship the same day as they arrived. So, hopeful let the distributor received them today and hopefully I will get a notification that my mojo has shipped in the next day or two. 

I am looking forward to this device more than any I can remember.


----------



## singleended58

torq said:


> Just wondering if any of you that had orders nominally slated for the 2nd batch (as delayed from last week) from Moon Audio have seen a shipping notification yet?



 


When did you order? I have not seen any notifications of 2nd batch since I believe my order was received on 10/15/15 in the afternoon. What is about yours?


----------



## KT66

ike1985 said:


> Pics of Z5 or it didn't happen.


 tomorrow.


----------



## Black Dog

spook76 said:


> This may start a heated discussion but to me Tidal, Spotify or any streaming service is not a viable alternative to actually owning the album if you are serious about the music. My opinion has nothing to do with the technical aspects of using the Mojo with a streaming service and possible radio frequency interference but comes down to one unassailable issue, mastering.
> 
> I have and continue to buy albums I already own again because the master is the most important link in the chain of music. With streaming services you have no idea of the master or who mixed it. Right now I have preordered two albums that I already own simply to get a new remix (Fragile by Yes and Damnation by Opeth both Steven Wilson remixes). In my experience, higher resolution is far far less important than the master or remastering and ceding control to a third party streaming service is foolish.


 

 Yeah, in the ideal world it would be great to own all the music that moves you. For me, with around 900 CD's, it feels like I barely scratched the surface.
 You are spot on about mastering quality being the most important link in the chain of music. So my short time strategy will be to research my new music through books & internet, evaluate  the alternatives through Tidal and take it from there to make a buying decision.
 So how does the combination of Tidal on an Android phone, in my case Sony Xperia Z5C, mated with the Mojo, fare.
 Here in Holland LTE/4G has effectively been rolled out.


----------



## singleended58

rmillerx said:


> Actually, was never told officially that they would ship the same day as they arrived. So, hopeful let the distributor received them today and hopefully I will get a notification that my mojo has shipped in the next day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to this device more than any I can remember.



 


I think the 2nd batch will arrive today but do not know exact time (?). My AK100 Mk2 is going to be here on Wednesday 11/4/15 and I am still awaiting my MOJO???


----------



## musicheaven

singleended58 said:


> rmillerx said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, was never told officially that they would ship the same day as they arrived. So, hopeful let the distributor received them today and hopefully I will get a notification that my mojo has shipped in the next day or two.
> ...




At least you can still listen to your AK while the Mojo crosses the pound on a long boat voyage.


----------



## McCol

Any UK folks imported an AK100mkii from the US? Some good prices and thinking would get stung approx £65 for taxes, would that be about right?
Would make it total around £350 which is around £250 cheaper than I can find in the UK. 

Want to give it a crack with the Mojo.


----------



## musicheaven

At think you guys gotta think which DAC on your AK you'd want to get in the case where you forget your Mojo home  (lol).


----------



## youkeum

how about iOS like ipod touch or iphone6 with the mojo? it's very portable size-


----------



## mjdutton

griff2 said:


> Have you heard the 2Quote?  I've just got myself a NAC 92 pre-amp and will be putting the Mojo through that, when I get a power supply for the amp - just to hear what it can do through a speaker system.  I might just keep the DAC V1 for the time being but I'll be keen to audition the 2Quote through the NAC 92/NAP 100 combo.


 
  
 Yes I have heard and auditioned the 2Qute and the Mojo is better in all areas.  I think that you find the Mojo more musically satisfying that the DAC V1.  Forget the price difference, just listen to the music and enjoy.


----------



## singleended58

youkeum said:


> how about iOS like ipod touch or iphone6 with the mojo? it's very portable size-




It is portable size too but I am not allowed to use iPhone 6+ which is only for emergency. Hence, I must have AK100 mk2!!!


----------



## OK-Guy

mccol said:


> Any UK folks imported an AK100mkii from the US? Some good prices and thinking would get stung approx £65 for taxes, would that be about right?
> Would make it total around £350 which is around £250 cheaper than I can find in the UK.
> 
> Want to give it a crack with the Mojo.


 
  
 McCol... convert the $-price to Pounds then add 23% (20% VAT + 3% Import Duty), you'll also get hit for a handling-fee of anything between £15-25 (RM is cheapest), hth.
  
 I tend to go the Luxemburg-Option route, if it's good enough for Amazon etc.


----------



## musicheaven

youkeum said:


> how about iOS like ipod touch or iphone6 with the mojo? it's very portable size-







singleended58 said:


> It is portable size too but I am not allowed to use iPhone 6+ which is only for emergency. Hence, I must have AK100 mk2!!!




Well both of you should go the AK route I have an iPhone 6 I used regularly with my hi-res player/amp and it screws up the playback with a load of RF noise, I think the iPhone is polluting RF very badly. You'd be better off with an optical based player like the AK 100 and above than a noisy smartphone like the iPhone 6.


----------



## spook76

youkeum said:


> how about iOS like ipod touch or iphone6 with the mojo? it's very portable size-




I use the iPod Touch with the Mojo but as my learned colleague above correctly points out the RF interference renders it inoperative unless, like me, you leave it in airplane mode when using it with the Mojo.


----------



## Currawong

rob watts said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> 1. SPDIF decoding is all digital within the FPGA. The FPGA uses a digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and a tiny buffer. This re-clocks the data and eliminates the incoming jitter from the source. This system took 6 years to perfect, and means that the sound quality defects from source jitter is eliminated. How do I know that? Measurements - 2 uS of jitter has no affect whatsoever on measurements (and I can resolve noise floor at -180dB with my APX555) and sound quality tests against RAM buffer systems revealed no significant difference. You can (almost) use a piece of damp string and the source jitter will be eliminated.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for clarifying this. It's interesting now because I have a high-quality S/PDIF transport here I'm using with the Hugo that sounds significantly different compared to the USB input.


----------



## youkeum

musicheaven said:


> Well both of you should go the AK route I have an iPhone 6 I used regularly with my hi-res player/amp and it screws up the playback with a load of RF noise, I think the iPhone is polluting RF very badly. You'd be better off with an optical based player like the AK 100 and above than a noisy smartphone like the iPhone 6.







spook76 said:


> I use the iPod Touch with the Mojo but as my learned colleague above correctly points out the RF interference renders it inoperative unless, like me, you leave it in airplane mode when using it with the Mojo.




thanks for your suggestion guys. I've heard about the RF noise. Can I use wi-fi with airplain mode? i like streaming service. if i can, how about the RF thing when i use wi-fi?


----------



## spook76

youkeum said:


> thanks for your suggestion guys. I've heard about the RF noise. Can I use wi-fi with airplain mode? i like streaming service. if i can, how about the RF thing when i use wi-fi?



Unfortunately, not. Both the radio for the cellular and the wifi produce RF interference. The only remedy is to keep the iDevice as far away from the Mojo. If you stack like I do, neither wifi nor the cellular may be engaged.


----------



## lextek

Seems strange Mojo has RF issues when used with a phone. This is the description from the Chord site

"Chord Electronics is proud to introduce Mojo, the ultimate DAC/Headphone Amplifier for your smartphone. Simply connect Mojo to your iPhone, Android phone, PC, or Mac, plug in your headphones and you can experience crystal clear audio the way you would hear it in the recording studio."


----------



## singleended58

So the time is now 5:45 PM (6:45 pm last Sunday) PST. I knew that my order is in the 3rd batch. ;(((((


----------



## Hififox

Anyone got shipping information about 2nd batch? I ordered Mojo from moon-audio at night of 10/15, and I sent email twice to moon-audio but no reply from them.


----------



## rq1111

Hi guys, I just bought the mojo yesterday and i put it on charge till this morning for about 12 hrs of charging but the charging light still on. When it is charging after 12 hrs, I try to on it but it on for a few seconds then no light on all the buttons including volume buttons. Is this normal? When I plug out the usb charging cable then I can on the mojo. So is this normal?


----------



## taz23

rq1111 said:


> Hi guys, I just bought the mojo yesterday and i put it on charge till this morning for about 12 hrs of charging but the charging light still on. When it is charging after 12 hrs, I try to on it but it on for a few seconds then no light on all the buttons including volume buttons. Is this normal? When I plug out the usb charging cable then I can on the mojo. So is this normal?


 
 Is your charger 1A or more?  I noticed that for chargers with < 1A, the white LED on the charging port of Mojo blinks.  
  
 When it charges, it should be a steady white light.
  
 I hope this helps.


----------



## M-13

So for those of you pairing the Mojo with the AK100ii and/or AK120 (original). Can I get a description of how the Mojo headphone out is better than the heaphone out of these DAPs? Is it more transparent/detailed?


----------



## rmillerx

hififox said:


> Anyone got shipping information about 2nd batch? I ordered Mojo from moon-audio at night of 10/15, and I sent email twice to moon-audio but no reply from them.



When I called I was told I was in the second batch. No notice yet for me. I hope to receive a notice tomorrow. Or maybe an update saying that they received their shipment and are moving through their orders as quickly as they can.


----------



## prismstorm

musicheaven said:


> If you look at our friends photos, notice the moon audio dragon 75 ohm digital cable, it's not an analog cable but truly digital. For an audiophile, every once of performance is needed in order to get the clearest signal unaltered from the source. Sure the Mojo will work with the analog cable but it won't be performing at it's best.
> 
> Any desktop unit you connect in your audiophile system either use the digital 75 ohm or the AES 110 ohm cables, that's just how those were specified by the audio manufacturers for component to component interfacing. It allows everyone to match one system to another. It's all about interfacing. If you do not match the two units then reflection could occur and can degrade the signal, what makes it more problematic is that you're dealing with digital instead of analog. It might not mean a huge deal for such a short cable length but for digital it's jitter you want to avoid.


 
 Does that mean the Moon Audio cable sounds better than the Sys Concept one


----------



## audionewbi

Just wanted to say Sony nwz a15 with mojo using wm-port otg cable only offers 7 hours of battery life.


----------



## rmillerx

I HAVE received the micro usb to usb converter that a nice person on here mentioned and unfortunately the one I received is too recessed to connect well on the micro side. At least on my Dx90. There may be a different version that extends farther.


----------



## GreenBow

skyyyeman said:


> skyyyeman said:
> 
> 
> > musicheaven said:
> ...


 

 I have been wondering about jitter too. The reason why is because on the Chord Hugo, only one of the USB inputs is asynchronously clocked by the Hugo. That being the USB HD input. The SD USB input on the Hugo is not asynchronous.
  
 Very puzzling because we are told that to reduce jitter, to bypass the clocks on eg our PCs, tablets etc. There is no mention of asynchronous clocking on the Mojo. Going by the Hugo example of the Mojo being HD input, I suppose it's asynchronous.
  
 I am baffled why the SD input on the Hugo is not asynchronous. Plus why they don't make a point of highlighting that the Mojo is asynchronous. If it isn't asynchronous then maybe it's really aimed at use with DAPs that clock well.
  
 The Rob Watts explanation I suppose covers it, because we normally consider optical as synchronous. It's just that it stood out to me what Chord say about the Hugo. That the HD USB input uses the high quality clock chip in the Hugo.
  
 It stands to reason that all Chord DAC USB inputs would be asynchronous.


----------



## youkeum

spook76 said:


> Unfortunately, not. Both the radio for the cellular and the wifi produce RF interference. The only remedy is to keep the iDevice as far away from the Mojo. If you stack like do, neither wifi nor the cellular may be engaged.




hmmmmmmm.. then I need to find something to solve this problem.. thanks!


----------



## headwhacker

audionewbi said:


> Just wanted to say Sony nwz a15 with mojo using wm-port otg cable only offers 7 hours of battery life.


 
  
 Looks like the WM-port otg cable has active electronics consuming power from the walkman. That's a shame. If you use A15, the Mojo will outlast it.


----------



## singleended58

hififox said:


> Anyone got shipping information about 2nd batch? I ordered Mojo from moon-audio at night of 10/15, and I sent email twice to moon-audio but no reply from them.




They have never emailed you back because they expect you to know that IF you do not get notified your Mojo shipment on 11/2 then yours is going to be in the 3rd batch which is middle of November. My order was received on 10/15 in the afternoon and I have not got any notifications yet? If mine is not arrived on November 15 I am gonna cancel it.


----------



## headwhacker

m-13 said:


> So for those of you pairing the Mojo with the AK100ii and/or AK120 (original). Can I get a description of how the Mojo headphone out is better than the heaphone out of these DAPs? Is it more transparent/detailed?


 
  
 Well HD800 doesn't go a loud directly off of AK100 Mk2 than on Mojo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I like how T51p sounds like with AK100Mk2 alone, but with Mojo everythings sounds more realistic and detailed especially the cymbals. The bass appears to have more weight and better controlled. 
  
 However, given the weight/bulk the difference in SQ may not be enough to justify lugging a stack when out and about.
  
 For me the biggest draw of Mojo and going with the stack (again) is because how well it can drive full sized headphones in a small package.


----------



## headwhacker

I think (I wish) the next evolution for Mojo is to have a built-in minimalist music player without a GUI ala tera player.


----------



## georgelai57

audionewbi said:


> Just wanted to say Sony nwz a15 with mojo using wm-port otg cable only offers 7 hours of battery life.



Wow. I was hoping for at least 10


----------



## Wyd4

Should have my mojo back tomorrow.


----------



## rq1111

Hi Taz23, thanks for the reply! I am using the iphone wall charger. The white light is stable and not blink. How is normal charging like? Will the charging light goes off after fully charge? Can I on the mojo when charging?


----------



## Torq

singleended58 said:


> torq said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if any of you that had orders nominally slated for the 2nd batch (as delayed from last week) from Moon Audio have seen a shipping notification yet?
> ...


 

 My original order was on 10/15 around 13:00 PST.
  
 I cancelled that after the shipment that was supposed to arrive on 10/27 didn't arrive, the arrival date got moved back a week on the web-site with no other notification, and my subsequent inquiry as to how likely that was to be a real date was met with a response, essentially, of "we can't guarantee how many we'll get or when they'll arrive". 
  
I posted since I was curious as to whether my gut feeling to cancel turned out to be right or not.


----------



## mscott58

rq1111 said:


> Hi Taz23, thanks for the reply! I am using the iphone wall charger. The white light is stable and not blink. How is normal charging like? Will the charging light goes off after fully charge? Can I on the mojo when charging?


 
 The small cube charger with the fixed prongs or the larger one (like with the iPad) that has the fold-out plug? (at least in the US)
  
 The small cube one doesn't have much amperage to charge something like the Mojo IME. I now use the Anker PowerPort 2 which is rated for 24W and 4.8A. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Stuff Jones

headwhacker said:


> I think (I wish) the next evolution for Mojo is to have a built-in minimalist music player without a GUI ala tera player.


 
 Yes!
  
 I'm so tempted by it but the fact that you need two devices kind of kills its portability. And 600 is a lot of money (for me) for just  a desktop DAC/AMP.


----------



## rq1111

Thanks! Mscott58. I will check that. Just wanted to know the normal charging status for mojo as i will compare with mine case. But can i on the mojo when charging? I feel it should be able to but mine cannot during the 1st charge after 12hrs.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> The highlit part in particular made my day. Great analogy!




Yeah, like the HD800's lol


----------



## x RELIC x

m-13 said:


> So for those of you pairing the Mojo with the AK100ii and/or AK120 (original). Can I get a description of how the Mojo headphone out is better than the heaphone out of these DAPs? Is it more transparent/detailed?




Just got the AK240 in. I can offer some thoughts when I have more time with it. I will say that I guarantee you the Mojo isn't, in any way, worse than the AK240...... :wink_face:


----------



## Rob Watts

skyyyeman said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> ...


 
  
 Clock jitter is timing uncertainty (or inaccuracy) on the main clock that is feeding the digital outputs. Its often expressed as cycle to cycle jitter as an RMS figure, but can be total jitter which includes low frequency jitter too. Total jitter is the most important specification. If you want here is a good definition:
  
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jitter
  
 As you can see, the jitter subject can get complicated and its often abused by marketing...
  
 But with all of my DAC's you do not need to worry at all about source jitter, so all of the above AK numbers are fine. So long as its below 2uS (that is 2,000,000 pS) you are OK, and nobody has jitter that bad!
  
 Rob


----------



## taz23

rq1111 said:


> Hi Taz23, thanks for the reply! I am using the iphone wall charger. The white light is stable and not blink. How is normal charging like? Will the charging light goes off after fully charge? Can I on the mojo when charging?


 
 Hi rq1111.  The best is to check the small numbers on the wall charger to be sure of the current ratings.  But it does seem that you have normal charging since the white LED is not blinking.  I did not actually time the duration, but it could be approximately 4-5 hours to reach a full charge from a flat battery when the Mojo is off.  Yes, the light goes off after a full charge.  
  
 And yes, you should be able to switch the Mojo on (and use it) while charging.  But this will make it hot.  In fact, I had the Mojo go off by itself once when doing so; it could be due to some overheating because the unit felt cooler to the touch after I have my fan blow at it while using and charging.


----------



## audionewbi

A really helpful video from moon audio.
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVuXxzPYfRM


----------



## highfell

musicheaven said:


> It works but you forgot digital impedance matching, an analog cable is not set at 75 ohms so you are trying to fit a round peg in a square hole. It'll be marginal at best. You can make your own or buy an already built one which will give you unneeded cable signal reflection.




Such cables terminated with 3.5mm at both ends seem remarkably difficult to find. Could someone hpost an Amazon or other UK link please ? 

Alternatively, I could buy a RCA to 3.5mm adaptor , which I have seen on Amazon, and connect to my existing DX90 cable.


----------



## dpm78

rmillerx said:


> I HAVE received the micro usb to usb converter that a nice person on here mentioned and unfortunately the one I received is too recessed to connect well on the micro side. At least on my Dx90. There may be a different version that extends farther.


 
 Hello rmillerx,
  
 I am the one who mentioned this adapter, I think you should not push it so far.
 Just put some piece of paper folded to keep it tight between it and the case.
 Look at my picture:

 By doing so, you will even hear an nice click when plugged in.


----------



## M-13

x relic x said:


> Just got the AK240 in. I can offer some thoughts when I have more time with it. I will say that I guarantee you the Mojo isn't, in any way, worse than the AK240......


 
 That sounds promising.
  
 I was actually thinking about picking up Currawong's AK240 before you snatched it up. I was in a dilemma about which would offer the superior sound quality vs the Mojo.
  
 You have my Layla's sister so I think you're the right man for the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I would really like to avoid stacking if possible. I'm even willing to spend more money up to a point. But if the Mojo spanks the AK240 and/or AK240ss then I'll have no choice but to stack


----------



## musicheaven

highfell said:


> Such cables terminated with 3.5mm at both ends seem remarkably difficult to find. Could someone hpost an Amazon or other UK link please ?
> 
> Alternatively, I could buy a RCA to 3.5mm adaptor, which I have seen on Amazon, and connect to my existing DX90 cable.




Here is what I would suggest but keep in mind that a 3.5 mm TRS might work however I do not know if the leads would properly physically align with the Mojo mono Coax jack.

I am not sure about the UK market but in general you could search for a 75 ohm Mogami or Belden cable, they usually sell for roughly a few dollars a foot so that's not terribly expensive. For the connectors, on the Mojo you can search for a mono (TR) 3.5 mm connector; Rean makes them, I believe the DX90 also uses the same male connector so you buy two, solder the cable on both ends and you got your cable. 

I would also build another cable with a TR connector on one end and an RCA on the other for connecting the Mojo onto a Coax out source sound system but truly if you have a Toslink source, according to Rob, that would be the preferred connection.


----------



## musicheaven

m-13 said:


> That sounds promising.
> 
> I was actually thinking about picking up Currawong's AK240 before you snatched it up. I was in a dilemma about which would offer the superior sound quality vs the Mojo.
> 
> ...




That's getting into the discussion of what's best and how well they are implemented: 2 dual mono wired delta-sigma DACs or Rob's FPGA's programmed design? It will be hours of debates on each technology and techniques being used but it certainly has it's entertainment value. 

I don't blame you for not stacking even though the Mojo is diminutively small, the stack is still thick. I tend to just carry my player by itself on the move and connect both of them back home so I might myself just do that but I'll keep the thick sandwich in the back of my mind.



headwhacker said:


> I think (I wish) the next evolution for Mojo is to have a built-in minimalist music player without a GUI ala tera player.




That's another big can of worms. Music players are way more involved and difficult to implement but again those guys (Chord) seem to have the engineering Mojo 



prismstorm said:


> Does that mean the Moon Audio cable sounds better than the Sys Concept one




Drew seems to think so.


----------



## imattersuk

lextek said:


> Seems strange Mojo has RF issues when used with a phone. This is the description from the Chord site
> 
> "Chord Electronics is proud to introduce Mojo, the ultimate DAC/Headphone Amplifier for your smartphone. Simply connect Mojo to your iPhone, Android phone, PC, or Mac, plug in your headphones and you can experience crystal clear audio the way you would hear it in the recording studio."


 
 Exactly my thoughts, misleading marketing and nobody from Chord has acknowledged there is a problem.


----------



## McCol

imattersuk said:


> Exactly my thoughts, misleading marketing and nobody from Chord has acknowledged there is a problem.


 
 I think for a lot of buyers outside of headfi these RF issues probably won't be an issue.  From my LG G4 it sounds amazing, crystal clear and full of detail, however being a member here and suffering from that OCD problem off "I can get another 3% increase in SQ if i attach a dap to this" means I'll probably look at other options to pair with the Mojo.
 No different to the car enthusiast adding new alloys with certain tyres at a certain pressure because he believes it will give him 5mph more from his hot hatch.


----------



## musicheaven

Well who to blame? Smartphone makers, DAC builders or even for that matter DAP manufacturers? They can't account for the poorly RF insulated phones and for them, the best they can do is suggest you don't stack them together but really place them apart so no RF will harm them. As soon as you cross the portable chasm, this is what you have to deal with. Can't win them all; if you want a portable RF free solution use a DAP else use your phone.


----------



## McCol

mccol said:


> Any UK folks imported an AK100mkii from the US? Some good prices and thinking would get stung approx £65 for taxes, would that be about right?
> Would make it total around £350 which is around £250 cheaper than I can find in the UK.
> 
> Want to give it a crack with the Mojo.


 
  
 A wee bump for own post to catch uk users who may have an answer to this.


----------



## soundblast75

audionewbi said:


> Just wanted to say Sony nwz a15 with mojo using wm-port otg cable only offers 7 hours of battery life.



I get 8h with zx100, the Sony actually keeps going after, but im wondering if that wm-port does indeed drain the power more than necessary.anyhow,im trying Questyles optical out this week,lets see if I get more juice out of Mojo that way.
What my ears know tho is how much better the Sony sounds over AK100ii with Mojo
And also A15 was much much worse digital out than zx100,same cable and configuration(in case one assumes its the same out of any Sony via digital)


----------



## AndrewH13

highfell said:


> Such cables terminated with 3.5mm at both ends seem remarkably difficult to find. Could someone hpost an Amazon or other UK link please ?
> 
> Alternatively, I could buy a RCA to 3.5mm adaptor , which I have seen on Amazon, and connect to my existing DX90 cable.


 
  
 Hi Highfell, here's one from Custom Cable in Surrey
  
http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html
  
 I'm actually using the iBasso cable with a phono adapter but am swopping between Mojo and Hugo.


----------



## headwhacker

musicheaven said:


> Well who to blame? Smartphone makers, DAC builders or even for that matter DAP manufacturers? They can't account for the poorly RF insulated phones and for them, the best they can do is suggest you don't stack them together but really place them apart so no RF will harm them. As soon as you cross the portable chasm, this is what you have to deal with. Can't win them all; if you want a portable RF free solution use a DAP else use your phone.


 
  
 Smartphone makers do not design the devices they make to be stacked with another device. Hence, they have a higher tolerance of RF interference. IMO it's up to the external device makers to make the proper insulation since they supplement a function that already exist in smartphones.


----------



## AndrewH13

mccol said:


> A wee bump for own post to catch uk users who may have an answer to this.


 
  
 Far cheaper in UK to get Fiio X5 i or ii?  Admit, if those US prices were available here, I might be tempted, though I do find DX90 and X5 great matches for the Hugo and Mojo. I have one attached to each, but now cant lend a DAP to my wife.
  
 How many DAPs does one need?


----------



## headwhacker

andrewh13 said:


> How many DAPs does one need?


 
  
 You can never have enough DAPs lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  
  
 Speaking of which, I just snapped up an AK120 Titan off Amazon.


----------



## NZtechfreak

headwhacker said:


> Smartphone makers do not design the devices they make to be stacked with another device. Hence, they have a higher tolerance of RF interference. IMO it's up to the external device makers to make the proper insulation since they supplement a function that already exist in smartphones.




Agree, if the device is specifically intended for a smartphone audience like the Mojo (and there is no doubt Chord are claiming that). Agree with others here that this aspect isn't really good enough. Fortunately there is no noise with my Note 4, but I won't be happy if I buy a new phone and have issues.


----------



## audionewbi

I'll wait for other future option, I am not a fan of optical from my AK120. Optical in general is too fragile. All you need is a bit of scratch on either the optical surface and there goes 24/192 support. The cleanest option is coaxial, USB is also too messy due to all that various necessity for OTG and CCK cable.


----------



## McCol

andrewh13 said:


> Far cheaper in UK to get Fiio X5 i or ii?  Admit, if those US prices were available here, I might be tempted, though I do find DX90 and X5 great matches for the Hugo and Mojo. I have one attached to each, but now cant lend a DAP to my wife.
> 
> How many DAPs does one need?



 



I did look at those but I've owned both the DX90 and X5 in the past, fancied trying something new with the Mojo but may well go down that route or possibly the new DX80 if it gets good reviews.


----------



## stewboss

takeanidea said:


> Another 4 hours spent listening to the Mojo through my HD800s yeserday.  Wow.... It's a shame I can't get one for myself , although like many of you I have spent my money with Custom Cables, doesn't look like they were in stock at the time of ordering despite it saying there were 10 in stock on their web site


 
  
 You were straight after me!
  
 Still nothing........


----------



## x RELIC x

headwhacker said:


> Smartphone makers do not design the devices they make to be stacked with another device. Hence, they have a higher tolerance of RF interference. IMO it's up to the external device makers to make the proper insulation since they supplement a function that already exist in smartphones.




Didn't Rob already mention that the Mojo is well insulated and it's the cable that acts as an antennae for RF / EMI. When I tested it I only had noise, pops, clicks when on 2G/Edge networks and WiFi didn't interfere with the signal AFAIK. The killer for me was getting a message on my phone and hearing it through the Mojo. Last time I want listen to my phone ring through my headphones. Easy decision for me after that to use airplane mode, or a DAP.


----------



## lextek

I wonder if switching on the "do not disturb" function of the iPhone help.


----------



## headwhacker

audionewbi said:


> I'll wait for other future option, I am not a fan of optical from my AK120. Optical in general is too fragile. All you need is a bit of scratch on either the optical surface and there goes 24/192 support. The cleanest option is coaxial, USB is also too messy due to all that various necessity for OTG and CCK cable.


 
 It would take a bit of effort to scratch that optical tip.


----------



## rq1111

Hi Taz23, i saw the charger is 1amp. But till now the charger light seems to be always on. I think there is something wrong.


----------



## KT66

Got my Mojo working!
  
 As requested photos of Sony Z5 mobile working with Mojo.
  
  
 Playing Bob Marley 24/192, Chris Von-Scheidern 16/44 and Marvin Gaye DFF/DSD 2.8


----------



## arnolfibus

rq1111 said:


> Hi Taz23, i saw the charger is 1amp. But till now the charger light seems to be always on. I think there is something wrong.


 

 According to Mojo's manual http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf, the light is on during the recharge and turns off after full charge (approx 4 hours). Mine is currently charging with a 1,5 A charger (Xperia Z3 charger) and the light is on (not blinking).


----------



## Rowethren

kt66 said:


> Got my Mojo working!
> 
> As requested photos of Sony Z5 mobile working with Mojo.
> 
> ...




Nice to see they are now using a bottom mount for the usb! That's one thing that always put me off getting a Sony phone was having the usb on the side which would be terrible ergonomically for stacking... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony1110

Mine takes closer to 5 hours to charge using a 2 Amp charger.


----------



## OK-Guy

mccol said:


> A wee bump for own post to catch uk users who may have an answer to this.


 
  
 McCol... convert the $-price to Pounds then add 23% (20% VAT + 3% Import Duty), you'll also get hit for a handling-fee of anything between £15-25 (RM is cheapest), hth.
  
 I tend to go the Luxemburg-Option route, if it's good enough for Amazon etc.


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> Didn't Rob already mention that the Mojo is well insulated and it's the cable that acts as an antennae for RF / EMI. When I tested it I only had noise, pops, clicks when on 2G/Edge networks and WiFi didn't interfere with the signal AFAIK. The killer for me was getting a message on my phone and hearing it through the Mojo. Last time I want listen to my phone ring through my headphones. Easy decision for me after that to use airplane mode, or a DAP.







headwhacker said:


> Smartphone makers do not design the devices they make to be stacked with another device. Hence, they have a higher tolerance of RF interference. IMO it's up to the external device makers to make the proper insulation since they supplement a function that already exist in smartphones.




That's what you'd like to see but even though they have their fancy enclosures, Wifi and Cell signals are pretty powerful. They just get through any enclosure openings you have available so again using a smartphone is not the right way to stack a DAC. I think Chord should strap an iPhone onto their Mojo and take some measurements while I call them up. I can guarantee you they'll see some spikes on the headphone out line.


----------



## musicheaven

kt66 said:


> Got my Mojo working!




I don't know if I should laugh or congratulate you but your Mojo looks fabulous with your Z5.


----------



## FidelityCastro

musicheaven said:


> That's what you'd like to see but even though they have their fancy enclosures, Wifi and Cell signals are pretty powerful. They just get through any enclosure openings you have available so again using a smartphone is not the right way to stack a DAC. I think Chord should strap an iPhone onto their Mojo and take some measurements while I call them up. I can guarantee you they'll see some spikes on the headphone out line.




Interestingly enough, I get very little interference from my iP6 with the Hugo (unless I actually get a phonecall obviously), but more through the ALO CDM. I wouldve assumed the Mojo is close to the Hugo in terms of isolation....


----------



## rq1111

Thanks to Arnolfibus and Tony1110!, mine has been charge for more than 12hrs but the charging light still on. Anyway, I went back to the shop to change a new one. Thanks so much to all who help me!


----------



## KT66

musicheaven said:


> I don't know if I should laugh or congratulate you but your Mojo looks fabulous with your Z5.


 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SBmury81Ws


----------



## rq1111

Personally, i find that mojo sound is more warm than hugo. Hugo has really good details compare to mojo so i find that hugo is really suitable for my hifi system while mojo will be my portable amp as now i use ath-r70x which is power hungry but real good natural sound and almost ruler flat tuning headphone. 

Initial, I was quite sad that after i buy hugo for a month plus, this mojo came out. But now, i think it is ok as my hugo is mainly bought for my hifi system and hugo sound is indeed better than mojo for details wise.


----------



## salla45

I was wondering if there are any further reviews in the pipeline from any of the users in the group?
  
 I would love to hear more about the sound and specific comparisons with other devices, and compatibility and testing with difference transducers, etc. There are only 2 reviews so far for this "game changing" device. 
  
 Having said that, I'm 100% sold on getting one asap, lol. Not like I need convincing, just need to satisfy my lack of ownership by reading about it


----------



## musicheaven

If I had plenty of cash, I would go for the amazing Hugo TT; that's what I call a big league DAC, never mind portability, never works anyway but desktop convenience, yah!


----------



## georgelai57

You're supposed to charge it 10 hours the first time. It's now 5 hours and the white light has gone off. Must ... Be ... Patient?


----------



## audionewbi

georgelai57 said:


> You're supposed to charge it 10 hours the first time. It's now 5 hours and the white light has gone off. Must ... Be ... Patient?


 
 That is the case if your Mojo is old stock, at this rate there is no old stock Mojo, they simply arent staying on shelf long enough to discharge.


----------



## KT66

Now working with DX90, As per my earlier post I don't have anything labelled as coax cable,
 The one supplied with DX90 doesn't fit. So I thought I'd try any cable.
 And so far every single one works, If this sound is broken or cable used is holding it back I'd love to 
 hear it with a proper cable,!! it sounds faultless to me, full tonal spectrum. Nothing added or taken away.
  
 The lights don't show up well on my camera, but as you can see The Who DSD is playing (yellow light)
  

 cable above is freebee Fiio supply
  
 cable below was free from IFI at a trade show, both are analogue interconnects working as digital!


----------



## x RELIC x

KT66, yellow indicates 88.2 kHz, not DSD. My guess is the iBasso is converting DSD to PCM through coaxial just like the FiiO DAPs. 

You can find the sampling rate information on the box.


----------



## KT66

thanks X
  
 sounds great anyway


----------



## x RELIC x

kt66 said:


> thanks X
> 
> sounds great anyway




I was going to edit my post to say, "but it should sound great anyway!"


----------



## IronLung

Is Mojo worse than Hugo? I'm a little confused - for portable use Mojo 1. not worse 2. compact while retaining all the advantages of Hugo. Is Hugo users should to go and sell their devices until its not too late?


----------



## imattersuk

x relic x said:


> Didn't Rob already mention that the Mojo is well insulated and it's the cable that acts as an antennae for RF / EMI. When I tested it I only had noise, pops, clicks when on 2G/Edge networks and WiFi didn't interfere with the signal AFAIK. The killer for me was getting a message on my phone and hearing it through the Mojo. Last time I want listen to my phone ring through my headphones. Easy decision for me after that to use airplane mode, or a DAP.


 
 In that case why not supply a good quality OTG cable with the Mojo. It wouldn't cost much at all but would enhance Chord's reputation. You can't claim your product is a perfect match for smartphones if it isn't, very misleading.


----------



## KT66

and I have had no interference on the Z5 from Mojo, mind you they aren't held together


----------



## musicheaven

imattersuk said:


> In that case why not supply a good quality OTG cable with the Mojo. It wouldn't cost much at all but would enhance Chord's reputation. You can't claim your product is a perfect match for smartphones if it isn't, very misleading.




I don't think you quite understood how phones pollute amp/DACs, a good cable is important but not enough to sort your problem entirely, remember that you strapped the phone onto the Mojo and that's what causes it to dial into your DAC, literally. The cable from the USB connection through the Mojo is relatively clean (so to speak) so even if Chord provides the "cord" it won't prevent RF making it into the DAC.



kt66 said:


> and I have had no interference on the Z5 from Mojo, mind you they aren't held together




Unfortunately and maybe fortunately it's not all the phones which suffer from this RF debacle so maybe we should list the ones that are Mojo friendly.


----------



## x RELIC x

imattersuk said:


> In that case why not supply a good quality OTG cable with the Mojo. It wouldn't cost much at all but would enhance Chord's reputation. You can't claim your product is a perfect match for smartphones if it isn't, very misleading.




That was a criticism in my review. I wonder if the trouble is predicting all the variables with different sources. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## FidelityCastro

x relic x said:


> That was a criticism in my review. I wonder if the trouble is predicting all the variables with different sources. Your guess is as good as mine.




It's an interesting point. I know there has been a run on early AKs (100, 120 etc) to complement the Mojo's diminutive size in a mini-stack, but one of the joys of my Hugo is that it takes over DAC and amp duties from my smartphone. I.e. It pairs beautifully with a smartphone that holds good quality music files, which is a very convenient dynamic in today's world of smartphones that can store a lot of decent quality music.


----------



## imattersuk

musicheaven said:


> I don't think you quite understood how phones pollute amp/DACs, a good cable is important but not enough to sort your problem entirely, remember that you strapped the phone onto the Mojo and that's what causes it to dial into your DAC, literally. The cable from the USB connection through the Mojo is relatively clean (so to speak) so even if Chord provides the "cord" it won't prevent RF making it into the DAC.


 
 So many different opinions on what causes it but that's not the point. The marketing is misleading as it is not as compatible as the manufacturer is claiming. Why make something that sounds so great until a text message turns it to crap. Using airplane mode is not a satisfactory remedy, that's like having a car that drives great until you go round a corner and suggesting only driving in a straight line.
  
 Chord should have put a disclaimer out that says "you may experience interference with certain mobile phones and/or cables".
  
 My issue is that the marketing is geared heavily towards the mobile phone user.


----------



## georgelai57

fidelitycastro said:


> It's an interesting point. I know there has been a run on early AKs (100, 120 etc) to complement the Mojo's diminutive size in a mini-stack, but one of the joys of my Hugo is that it takes over DAC and amp duties from my smartphone. I.e. It pairs beautifully with a smartphone that holds good quality music files, which is a very convenient dynamic in today's world of smartphones that can store a lot of decent quality music.



I would prefer to leave my smartphone alone and use the music function for when one is feeling lazy so to speak. 
I see the Mojo as being paired with a basic DAP eg Sony A10/A20, Fiio X1/X3ii for example, or paired with a premium DAP when you need some extra oomph for harder-to-drive cans.


----------



## OK-Guy

imattersuk said:


> My issue is that the marketing is geared heavily towards the mobile phone user.


 
  
 that's the market Mojo was essentially designed for, hth.


----------



## imattersuk

ok-guy said:


> that's the market Mojo was essentially designed for, hth.


 
 What do you mean hth ? how does that help ?
  
 Tell your friends at Chord that there are lot's of phones on the market that their product was "essentially designed for" that prevent users from enjoying the full quality of the Mojo due to interference, in other words stop ducking the issue lol


----------



## TomGi

My dealer has tested my faulty unit. It confirms the whining problem.

 He sends me back a Mojo that he has tested before.
  
 I recommend Fanthorpes for those, in UK or Europe, who are searching for a Mojo and for a efficient and responsive dealer.
  
 My Mojo was bought one day and shipped the same day!
  
 Hope this problem is definitely solved but I think that Chord Electronics has to understand quickly the reasons of these problems.


----------



## Ike1985

currawong said:


> Thanks for clarifying this. It's interesting now because I have a high-quality S/PDIF transport here I'm using with the Hugo that sounds significantly different compared to the USB input.



 


What is this transport you are using?


----------



## FidelityCastro

georgelai57 said:


> I would prefer to leave my smartphone alone and use the music function for when one is feeling lazy so to speak.
> I see the Mojo as being paired with a basic DAP eg Sony A10/A20, Fiio X1/X3ii for example, or paired with a premium DAP when you need some extra oomph for harder-to-drive cans.




The Mojo is a great price point, so I would say that it's the ideal vehicle to draw some music lovers (not necessarily audiophiles or head-fiers) who generally use their modern smartphone for music but would be amazed at the SQ difference that a decent pair of earphones and a Mojo can deliver. Hence having a top tier DAC and effectively extra amping facilities in one little box that is affordable to people who happily splash out big bucks on the latest smartphone - partly for its music storage and decent music reproduction. 

The trick is spreading the word about the Mojo beyond this kind of forum into the mainstream. The more that Chord sell to "normal" music fans, the more they have for R&D into products that suit both camps.


----------



## FidelityCastro

Ok Guy - Drop me a PM mate. Got some ideas on marketing.


----------



## musicheaven

imattersuk said:


> So many different opinions on what causes it but that's not the point. The marketing is misleading as it is not as compatible as the manufacturer is claiming. Why make something that sounds so great until a text message turns it to crap. Using airplane mode is not a satisfactory remedy, that's like having a car that drives great until you go round a corner and suggesting only driving in a straight line.
> 
> Chord should have put a disclaimer out that says "you may experience interference with certain mobile phones and/or cables".
> 
> My issue is that the marketing is geared heavily towards the mobile phone user.




Preach to the choir but for Chord it's sales lost if they don't claim compatibility. I have no issues with my Oppo HA-2 so I guess their enclosure must be pretty well sealed however I use a MFi cable they provided so it's short and sweet. My bigess issue is with my player and my phone, I get notifications that get shipped right into my earphones, not too pleasant. I am thinking the Mojo will be about the same so my player which does not have WiFi or cell signals will definitively work better.



ok-guy said:


> that's the market Mojo was essentially designed for, hth.




Understood that's what you guys have to claim else sales will fall because the emphasis is on portability, contrary to the bulkier Hugo.


----------



## georgelai57

That's why one should get a simple and small DAP as transport for the Mojo


----------



## Wilderbeast

ironlung said:


> Is Mojo worse than Hugo? I'm a little confused - for portable use Mojo 1. not worse 2. compact while retaining all the advantages of Hugo. Is Hugo users should to go and sell their devices until its not too late?


 
  
 I wrote a Hugo / Mojo comparison back on page 80: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1185#post_12008368
  
 It was a while ago but my thoughts haven't changed.


----------



## Ike1985

Ok, here's what needs to happen.  Some of you guys with massively disposable incomes who enjoy tinkering with audiophile gear need to acquire all the top smartphones when they are available: iphone6, iphone7, Samsung s7/s7edge/edge+, HTC one m10, xperia z5/z5c.  Get all the best cables as well.  Use some extremely sensitive CIEMs.  Use the phones while playing music and record which phones provide the most and least interference.  Make an excel spreadsheet to record your results.
  
 Or everyone just compile results you've seen individually into a collective spreadsheet we can all contribute to on google docs or something, making sure to provide which CIEMS/cables/phones your using, and keep it updated.
  
 Also, I don't think Chord is out of line in any sense of the word with their marketing.  You guys need to remember that this forum is probably .0000001% of people who listen to music and the vast majority of people won't care about any interference at all anyway-hence the majority of chords market.


----------



## musicheaven

georgelai57 said:


> That's why one should get a simple and small DAP as transport for the Mojo




Bingo!


----------



## Ike1985

musicheaven said:


> Bingo!


 
  
 Honestly I'd rather use a phone, it's simpler and the new phones can even output DSD(S7, Z5, etc).  Plus I don't want to spend the extra coin for a dap when I don't need one.  It'd be much more convienent for me to carry my phone(which I always carry + it's charger) then simply add the mojo and it's charger than to carry a phone + charger, mojo + charger, dap + charger + probably need a battery pack now that I'm running so many devices + charger for that.


----------



## georgelai57

My iPhone - always with me. 
A small DAP eg Sony A15 & custom IEMs - always with me and no need for charger due to the Sony's extraordinary battery life
A DAC amp eg Mojo, HA-2, - rarely comes with me out of the house. Unless it's a long long trip or to a head-fi meet.


----------



## FidelityCastro

ike1985 said:


> Also, I don't think Chord is out of line in any sense of the word with their marketing.  You guys need to remember that this forum is probably .0000001% of people who listen to music and the vast majority of people won't care about any interference at all anyway-hence the majority of chords market.




Sorry I wasn't suggesting that Chord's marketing was in any way naff. 
It's just that I have lots of mates who love music but think I'm a lunatic for spending, say, USD500 on a pair of IEMs or carrying around an extra box just to connect to my smartphone in an age where smartphones produce really good (not audiophile, but really good) SQ when used solo. 

I just think that the Mojo could indeed be a bit of a "game changer" with the next tranche down of music lovers who don't spend their evenings debating cable upgrades on a web forum but who, when people like us force them to listen to music THAT THEY KNOW WELL AND LOVE through good IEMs and a reasonably-priced box like a Mojo, can immediately tell how much better the SQ is. Some - not all - of them, might decide to take the plunge.


----------



## Ike1985

fidelitycastro said:


> Sorry I wasn't suggesting that Chord's marketing was in any way naff.
> It's just that I have lots of mates who love music but think I'm a lunatic for spending, say, USD500 on a pair of IEMs or carrying around an extra box just to connect to my smartphone in an age where smartphones produce really good (not audiophile, but really good) SQ when used solo.
> 
> I just think that the Mojo could indeed be a bit of a "game changer" with the next tranche down of music lovers who don't spend their evenings debating cable upgrades on a web forum but who, when people like us force them to listen to music THAT THEY KNOW WELL AND LOVE through good IEMs and a reasonably-priced box like a Mojo, can immediately tell how much better the SQ is. Some - not all - of them, might decide to take the plunge.


 
  
 Yea, I'm sure the way it was intended to be; get new people into caring about sound quality(hence the newest phones all have excellent audiophile grade DAC chips), all they need to buy a decent pair of iems and the mojo and they're getting much better sound quality.


----------



## Ike1985

georgelai57 said:


> My iPhone - always with me.
> A small DAP eg Sony A15 & custom IEMs - always with me and no need for charger due to the Sony's extraordinary battery life
> A DAC amp eg Mojo, HA-2, - rarely comes with me out of the house. Unless it's a long long trip or to a head-fi meet.


 
  
 mojo would always be with me.


----------



## rmillerx

dpm78 said:


> Hello rmillerx,
> 
> I am the one who mentioned this adapter, I think you should not push it so far.
> Just put some piece of paper folded to keep it tight between it and the case.
> ...



It gets pushed that far back when I insert the end into the second device. I will try the paper option. 
Thanks!


----------



## arnolfibus

For the first charge with 1,5A phone charger the led switched off after 3,5 hours. How long did it take for you guys?


----------



## OK-Guy

imattersuk said:


> What do you mean hth ? how does that help ?
> 
> Tell your friends at Chord that there are lot's of phones on the market that their product was "essentially designed for" that prevent users from enjoying the full quality of the Mojo due to interference, in other words stop ducking the issue lol


 
  
 just thought I'd update you on the market that Mojo was intended for hence the 'hth', hth.
  
 I'll pass on your findings no problem... I don't  duck issues btw but I do try to offer advice & solutions to Customer problems, I would say put your phone in airplane-mode when you want to sit back, relax and enjoy you music but no doubt your busy schedule won't allow it, let me get back to you when I know a positive outcome.
  


fidelitycastro said:


> Ok Guy - Drop me a PM mate. Got some ideas on marketing.


 
  
 marketing is not in my remit, I'll pm & point you in the right direction though.


----------



## Ike1985

Here is the google document for you guys to* add your phone interference data so we can compile meaningful information*, so people who are perhaps looking to upgrade to a new phone can do so with the mojo in mind:
  
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TRB_W0mEkSaMRqTPz8eBpjxWXKHsB_hwZaC-OtBSoKM/edit?usp=sharing
  
 It is editable by anyone, you don't even need to login.


----------



## musicheaven

ike1985 said:


> Here is the google document for you guys to *[COLOR=0000CD]add your phone interference data so we can compile meaningful information[/COLOR]*, so people who are perhaps looking to upgrade to a new phone can do so with the mojo in mind:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TRB_W0mEkSaMRqTPz8eBpjxWXKHsB_hwZaC-OtBSoKM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> It is editable by anyone, you don't even need to login.




I am impressed but no one buys phones according to Mojo requirements, that's giving them too much power over phone purchases, I am sure Apple would not be too impressed with such a list. I would add the different DAP one can use and their digital connections available so prospective buyers can make a choice on the DAP to strap onto the Mojo. Also, as pointed out, the cabling needed for a proper connection between the two devices.


----------



## IronLung

I have interferences with my hugo if I enable LTE (4g) option.


----------



## Ike1985

musicheaven said:


> I am impressed but no one buys phones according to Mojo requirements, that's giving them too much power over phone purchases, I am sure Apple would not be too impressed with such a list. I would add the different DAP one can use and their digital connections available so prospective buyers can make a choice on the DAP to strap onto the Mojo. Also, as pointed out, the cabling needed for a proper connection between the two devices.


 
  
 I plan to buy my next phone based on how it works with the mojo since most of the use of my phone is for listening to music at work(for me it'll either be the Samsung s7, xperia z5c or HTC ONE M10).  Consider as well that the MOJO will be endgame for me, I have no interest in purchasing any audiophile gear beyond it-I already have TOTL CIEMs, I have no interest in headphones or desktop rigs.  Also this spreadsheet isn't made for everyone in the world, it's for audiophiles and I do believe audiophiles would have an interest in which phone has the least amount of interference with the mojo. 
  
 Cables are already accounted for in the spreadsheet. 
  
 Only DAP's that utilize cellular data are relevant to the spreadsheet as it's about interference only.
  
 Don't care what apple thinks about anything.


----------



## rmullins08

musicheaven said:


> I am impressed but no one buys phones according to Mojo requirements, that's giving them too much power over phone purchases, I am sure Apple would not be too impressed with such a list. I would add the different DAP one can use and their digital connections available so prospective buyers can make a choice on the DAP to strap onto the Mojo. Also, as pointed out, the cabling needed for a proper connection between the two devices.


 
 I wouldn't expect people to buy a phone based on Mojo's requirements, but it could still be useful if someone has a Mojo and interference with their phone to have a resource they can look at to see if other people have the issue.  Better than doing a roll call in the thread.


----------



## Ike1985

ironlung said:


> I have interferences with my hugo if I enable LTE (4g) option.


 
  
 Interesting but remember, the spreadsheet is for mojo only. thanks


----------



## salla45

musicheaven said:


> I am impressed but no one buys phones according to Mojo requirements, that's giving them too much power over phone purchases, I am sure Apple would not be too impressed with such a list. I would add the different DAP one can use and their digital connections available so prospective buyers can make a choice on the DAP to strap onto the Mojo. Also, as pointed out, the cabling needed for a proper connection between the two devices.


 
 I don't think Apple would have the slightest interest in it, lol. However, if it ever dented the sales of Iphones appreciably perhaps they'd do something tangible to improve screening, can only be a good thing in my book  . 
  
 And... I personally would certainly consider my next phone purchase with a view to compatibility. They're all similar in my book anyhow these days, nondescript black slabs that they are.


----------



## musicheaven

salla45 said:


> I don't think Apple would have the slightest interest in it, lol. However, if it ever dented the sales of Iphones appreciably perhaps they'd do something tangible to improve screening, can only be a good thing in my book  .
> 
> And... I personally would certainly consider my next phone purchase with a view to compatibility. They're all similar in my book anyhow these days, nondescript black slabs that they are.




Certainly a good decision if UI is not an issue with you and you're not used to or attached to your old/new phone. Kind a wondering why there are so many millions of iPhones around? But I got your point.


----------



## Watagump

musicheaven said:


> Certainly a good decision if UI is not an issue with you and you're not used to or attached to your old/new phone. Kind a wondering why there are so many millions of iPhones around? But I got your point.


 
  
 Well, they are phones first and foremost. More like little computers really. The majority who use them to listen to music, are not like us psychos looking to squeeze every single micro of better sound out of them. I personally keep things separate, by TV is my TV, my computer monitor is my computer monitor, my phone is my phone and my DX90 plays my music.


----------



## musicheaven

watagump said:


> Well, they are phones first and foremost. More like little computers really. The majority who use them to listen to music, are not like us psychos looking to squeeze every single micro of better sound out of them. I personally keep things separate, by TV is my TV, my computer monitor is my computer monitor, my phone is my phone and my DX90 plays my music.




 Thought I was alone thinking along those lines 

Same here!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ike1985 said:


> Here is the google document for you guys to *[COLOR=0000CD]add your phone interference data so we can compile meaningful information[/COLOR]*, so people who are perhaps looking to upgrade to a new phone can do so with the mojo in mind:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TRB_W0mEkSaMRqTPz8eBpjxWXKHsB_hwZaC-OtBSoKM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> It is editable by anyone, you don't even need to login.




You didn't account for the cell carrier and reception (signal strength).


----------



## musicheaven

It's nice to see Chord sprucing the economy by selling cross-related products indirectly similar to hot dogs stands selling mustard or ketchup on the side. So when buying a Mojo, owner automatically goes out and buys iRiver AK 100, 120 and 240. That's what I call an economy multiplier. Kudos Chord what a team, sure you should ask iRever part of their earnings.


----------



## mscott58

My phone is my business lifeline, and I need to have it fully accessible 24/7. Anything that gets in the way of using it or drains its battery is a no, no. For travel I have my Pelican 1040 case with my portable stack and my K10's. Portable stack used to be a Fiio X3 and ALO Rx, and is currently the AK100 and Mojo. 
  
 Just took it on my first major business trip and the Mojo/AK100 stack worked perfectly. The Mojo stack is a little heavier, but is also more compact. Here's the measurements:
  
 Fiio X3/ALO Rx (with SXC22 jumper) = 5" H x 2 1/4" W x 1 3/8" D, 9 1/8 ounces.
  
 AK100/Mojo (with Sys Concepts 2.2mm) = 3.5" H x 2 3/8" W x 1 1/2" D, 11 1/8 ounces
  
 Both stacks fit in the 1040 case with room for my K10 customs. 
  
 Good stuff on the road, with no worrying about my phone! 
  
 Cheers


----------



## taz23

rq1111 said:


> Hi Taz23, i saw the charger is 1amp. But till now the charger light seems to be always on. I think there is something wrong.




And you still cannot get it to switch on? If so, I am afraid you will have to get it exchanged.

(I am getting mine exchanged due to the hissing problem.)


----------



## headwhacker

A smartphone's best feature is as a phone and as a portable internet device. Dedicated portable gaming device is essentially dead because smartphones nowadays can do that function well. The modern smartphone has consolidated a lot of functions that used to be provided by dedicated devices. Enjoying music is different from other forms of personal/portable entertainment because you don't want even the slightest annoyance/interruptions or it ruins the experience.
  
 This is something a smartphones can't do. Give the same experience and functions as a phone at the same time. This is why imo the dedicated DAP market is thriving.


----------



## jamestux

ike1985 said:


> Honestly I'd rather use a phone, it's simpler and the new phones can even output DSD(S7, Z5, etc).  Plus I don't want to spend the extra coin for a dap when I don't need one.  It'd be much more convienent for me to carry my phone(which I always carry + it's charger) then simply add the mojo and it's charger than to carry a phone + charger, mojo + charger, dap + charger + probably need a battery pack now that I'm running so many devices + charger for that.


listening all day on my phone (with or without the mojo) is not an option as the battery will only aslast a few hours (unless I switch the phone elements off) a DAP is less bulky than a phone charger or my external battery pack so that works for me in terms of saving spac and weight when I'm commuting. 

Back to your question in interference, the s6 edge definitely does cause some, the headphones don't change that either. Is the S7 announced and released already?


----------



## howdy

I did search the thread a bit but, did anyone find a good solution for coaxial hookup between the DX90 and the Mojo? if so could you provide a link.
  
 Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

howdy said:


> I did search the thread a bit but, did anyone find a good solution for coaxial hookup between the DX90 and the Mojo? if so could you provide a link.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


 
 See post# 3603.


----------



## jamato8

georgelai57 said:


> You're supposed to charge it 10 hours the first time. It's now 5 hours and the white light has gone off. Must ... Be ... Patient?


 

 You have to charge that long if there is no charge on the battery. Chord has already stated that they ship with a decent charge so you don't have to charge for 10 hours, just until the light goes out.


----------



## PhilW

Apologies to those whom ordered from the last batch and experienced an unexpected delay in receiving their MoJo. We have put procedures into place so that this doesn't happen again. I will reiterate that we are not in business to annoy people or keep peoples money! I personally don't come on Head-Fi and feel happy about reading negative feedback, so will do everything in my power to ensure that we improve on our customer service going forward.


----------



## sujitsky

howdy said:


> I did search the thread a bit but, did anyone find a good solution for coaxial hookup between the DX90 and the Mojo? if so could you provide a link.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


 
  
 while I wait for a 3.5mm mono adapter to use the ibasso supplied cable, I tried a regular 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable and it works!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

sujitsky said:


> while I wait for a 3.5mm mono adapter to use the ibasso supplied cable, I tried a regular 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable and it works!


 

 That's no problem, I'm using a regular FiiO L17 cable:
  

  
 But I will get a mono to mono cable too, with better shielding soon, I don't think I need it, but it can't be wrong too.


----------



## howdy

mathi8vadhanan said:


> See post# 3603.


 

 Thanks!
 I did see that one, is that the same as having a 75ohm coaxial cable or is there no sonic difference between the two.


----------



## musicheaven

howdy said:


> I did search the thread a bit but, did anyone find a good solution for coaxial hookup between the DX90 and the Mojo? if so could you provide a link.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.




I'll post my last cable I made for a portable coax, let me know by PM if this is something you'd like to have and I'll let It go for you for a small fee. I noticed you're in the US so it should take roughly few shipping days to reach you. Is the Mojo 3.5 mm jack? And your DX90, does it use the same connector that is mono to mono? If so that's what I have else I can replace it with a RCA connector, just let me know.


----------



## sujitsky

h1f1add1cted said:


> That's no problem, I'm using a regular FiiO L17 cable:
> 
> But I will get a mono to mono cable too, with better shielding soon, I don't think I need it, but it can't be wrong too.


 
  
 Let me know if you find one to purchase


----------



## h1f1add1cted

sujitsky said:


> Let me know if you find one to purchase


 

 No I have a German cable maker, which makes me all kind of special cables on request, I have a big amount of all kind of cables for headphones, interconnects etc. most of them really unique and now I'm only waiting for shipping.


----------



## musicheaven

h1f1add1cted said:


> No I have a German cable maker, which makes me all kind of special cables on request, I have a big amount of all kind of cables for headphones, interconnects etc. most of them really unique and now I'm only waiting for shipping.




German cable maker :eek:
so that's our competition!


----------



## singleended58

musicheaven said:


> German cable maker :eek:
> so that's our competition!




The best quality of audio cables?!


----------



## musicheaven

singleended58 said:


> The best quality of audio cables?!




They have the best of breed engineering reputation but I am not sure it's necessarily for cables, Japanese cables though that's a different story. Unless they use a reputable cable makers like Mogami, Canare or Belden then it's just a boosted out of the blue sensionalistic cable provider. My criteria is no nonse cable with the best cable making techniques and their merits are based on cable specs like capacitance per feet, insulation content and inner braiding, etc.. If they don't have cable specs I don't touch it with a 10 foot pole. As far as connector company like Rean and Neutrik seems to have some decent connectors at an affordable price. I sometimes use Switchcraft for industrial build however, it always makes the cable too heavy.


----------



## singleended58

Good news for the 2nd batch Mojo from Moon Audio.
I just talked on the phone with Drew and he said he is on the way home from NY to pick up some Mojos. When he got home he will go over with the 2nd batch list then send out the shipping notifications today.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Question to all Mojo user, does anyone of you ever faced my problem I have: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3480#post_12044276 ?
  
 I will contact Chord support tomorrow, I only found a E-mail address from Chord, I guess no support portal or something is available yes? I'm really confused, since it works (sounds) fantastic after a while but at the beginning I have this issues


----------



## OK-Guy

h1f1add1cted said:


> Question to all Mojo user, does anyone of you ever faced my problem I have: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3480#post_12044276 ?
> 
> I will contact Chord support tomorrow, I only found a E-mail address from Chord, I guess no support portal or something is available yes? I'm really confused, since it works (sounds) fantastic after a while but at the beginning I have this issues


 

 h1f1... if ever you get a problem with a Chord product please contact the Dealer/Vendor in the first instance where you purchased the item, they will be able to advise you what to do and send you a replacement... if you get no satisfaction from your Dealer/Vendor feel free to send me message and I'll action things for you, hth.


----------



## Mython

h1f1add1cted said:


> Question to all Mojo user, does anyone of you ever faced my problem I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3285#post_12039688
  


mojo ideas said:


> jamato8 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard any hissing and even used my stethoscope. I have read of a few that did and from what I read, they were exchanged.
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 In short, it's a pity that it's a bit inconvenient for you, but don't worry - Chord will be happy to rectify the issue for you (but please approach the dealer you purchased from)


----------



## mjdutton

musicheaven said:


> If I had plenty of cash, I would go for the amazing Hugo TT; that's what I call a big league DAC, never mind portability, never works anyway but desktop convenience, yah!


 

 I wouldn't, I think that the Mojo is more musical that the Hugo and the TT.  I would spend it on better cans (Abyss) and more music.


----------



## Jazzi

singleended58 said:


> Good news for the 2nd batch Mojo from Moon Audio.
> I just talked on the phone with Drew and he said he is on the way home from NY to pick up some Mojos. When he got home he will go over with the 2nd batch list then send out the shipping notifications today.


 

 Isn't Moon Audio based in North Carolina?  Driving from North Carolina to New York to pick up a shipment?  That's what I would call commitment.  I'm impressed!


----------



## Matzotom

I've been following this thread from the early days and am curious where I fit in on the audiophile Scale. There has been a lot of debate over the use of dedicated dap vs phone. I have purchased a 128gb iPod touch for the sole purpose of storing music, including offline streamed content from Tidal. I listen through the mojo of course, with oppo pm3. 
Would the aficionados on headfi regard the iPod touch as a dap or a 'phone that doesn't call'
I know that this question is a bit pointless because I am very happy with the resulting sound quality but reading the viewpoints of some folks makes me wonder if this makes me a 'target' mojo customer or audio caveman (or whatever term one wants to use for a non-audiophile)


----------



## Mojo ideas

h1f1add1cted said:


> Guys I really think I have a defect unit... after few days using the Mojo I got some really weird/odd buzzing and hissing even if no charger, no source and no headphone are attached the sound comes from the device itself.
> 
> The strange part is if i press a while the volume buttons the buzzing and hissing disappears for while and than it comes up again. And after around 3-4 minutes the buzzing and hissing is completely gone.
> 
> Always if I do a "cold" power on of the Mojo this buzzing and hissing comes up. I will send it back to the local Chord dealer, but I'm not happy to wait for a replacement again few weeks, because this little dac/amp is really great sounding if this strange buzzing and hissing is gone.


 Please return the unit to your retailer and it will be replaced. We have had a very small number of units with this same problem from early batch production units, subsequent production units do not experience this issue.


----------



## Tony1110

matzotom said:


> I've been following this thread from the early days and am curious where I fit in on the audiophile Scale. There has been a lot of debate over the use of dedicated dap vs phone. I have purchased a 128gb iPod touch for the sole purpose of storing music, including offline streamed content from Tidal. I listen through the mojo of course, with oppo pm3.
> Would the aficionados on headfi regard the iPod touch as a dap or a 'phone that doesn't call'
> I know that this question is a bit pointless because I am very happy with the resulting sound quality but reading the viewpoints of some folks makes me wonder if this makes me a 'target' mojo customer or audio caveman (or whatever term one wants to use for a non-audiophile)




The iPod Touch sounds very decent on its own and the Mojo takes it to a higher level. Doesn't really matter which category you or the iPod fall under providing you're happy with the sound you're getting.


----------



## spook76

matzotom said:


> I've been following this thread from the early days and am curious where I fit in on the audiophile Scale. There has been a lot of debate over the use of dedicated dap vs phone. I have purchased a 128gb iPod touch for the sole purpose of storing music, including offline streamed content from Tidal. I listen through the mojo of course, with oppo pm3.
> Would the aficionados on headfi regard the iPod touch as a dap or a 'phone that doesn't call'
> I know that this question is a bit pointless because I am very happy with the resulting sound quality but reading the viewpoints of some folks makes me wonder if this makes me a 'target' mojo customer or audio caveman (or whatever term one wants to use for a non-audiophile)



In this instance it is a DAP. As a fellow iPod Touch--> Mojo owner, with the Mojo doing all the musical work all anyone is using their DAP for is a digital storage device. If 128GB of storage is enough, as it is for me, the iPod Touch functions exactly like an AK DAP connected to the Mojo so therefore it is a DAP.

Also, if you want to play high resolution music the Onkyo HF player (download it from the App Store) works seamlessly with the Mojo and is specifically referenced in the Mojo manual.


----------



## derGabe

I just found my old Sony MDR-CD780 Headphones at my parents basement and plugged them into my Mojo. Brought back the memories of those old days of listening to Music for Hours After School. And i still cant believe how comfortable those headphones are. They are literally like pillows on the ears.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

mojo ideas said:


> Please return the unit to your retailer and it will be replaced. We have had a very small number of units with this same problem from early batch production units, subsequent production units do not experience this issue.


 

 My local Chord dealer has 3 units on stock, I hope only my unit was the faulty one of them and not all 3 units will be the same, thanks anyway I will call my dealer tomorrow.


----------



## salla45

musicheaven said:


> Certainly a good decision if UI is not an issue with you and you're not used to or attached to your old/new phone. Kind a wondering why there are so many millions of iPhones around? But I got your point.


 
 Never seem to last long enough to become attached to them; so bloody fragile, bless 'em  - As for UI, Ive always been an Android Man, so to speak, and its all a question of variation on a theme in this regard, Apples and Windows Phones too I guess? Seen one, seen them all. IMHO.


----------



## salla45

watagump said:


> Well, they are phones first and foremost. More like little computers really. The majority who use them to listen to music, are not like us psychos looking to squeeze every single micro of better sound out of them. I personally keep things separate, by TV is my TV, my computer monitor is my computer monitor, my phone is my phone and my DX90 plays my music.


 
 I would tend to agree with you on this, but it's quite nice also to have a "free" or "bonus" DAP in one's possession which can play both discrete music from internal memory and stream quality music from a source like Tidal. It's never going to be the best option but rather a decent jack of all trades


----------



## coachhouse

Drew's a straight shooter and a fair businessman I bet he can't wait to get those shipments out and into the hands of his customers that being said I hope my name is on one tonight :}


----------



## ksb643

Actual pick up :

  

Tue 11/03/2015
     
 
  
  
 CARY, NC US
  





Scheduled delivery:

   


Pending
 
     
 
  
  
 TAMPA, FL US
  








  
No scheduled delivery date available at this time.​


    Hold at FedEx LocationRequest NotificationsObtain Proof of Delivery   
  More actions
  








  
    Travel History

   Hide
  


   
 Help





  
 Date/Time
Activity Location  
 11/03/2015 - Tuesday
4:14 pmPicked up DURHAM, NC  
 



    Shipment Facts

   Hide
  





Tracking number781641461723Reference100015342Total pieces1
 

ServiceFedEx GroundWeight1 lbs / 0.45 kgsPackagingPackage


----------



## ksb643

On it's way!!


----------



## coachhouse

Just received my Fedx notice from Moon too !!  Looks like a MOJO weekend !!


----------



## Jazzi

ksb643 said:


> On it's way!!


 

 Congrats, ksb.  I guess this means I'm a 3rd-batcher.


----------



## arnolfibus

I received my mojo today, here is my feedback:
  
 I purchased a pair of Shure SE846 2 weeks ago. It was my first pair of high end iem (my other gear is Westone UM1, Q701 and SR325i).
  
 Until now I was using the Shure on my Macbook pro retina 13 and on my Iphone 5s. After the first wow reaction I felt listening through them was actually very weird. After short listening sessions (30 min), I was really feeling sick and kinda nauseous and needed to pull them out from my ears. I don't know if it was due to the bass or something else but I was quite disappointed given the money I spent. I red the SE846 forums and didn't read any feedback expressing such feeling so I assume the problem was with me...
  
 Anyhow, with the mojo, the listening is totally different. There is of course a little more details, more bass impact, better soundstage and clarity, but the biggest and most obvious difference to me is the "lightness" of the sound. The SE846 are now a pleasure to listen and are not tiring anymore at all.
  
 I thought it may a psychologic feeling at first so I asked my fiancee to do a blind test between the mojo and macbook pro. I was quite anxious since in my experience blind tests often fail. However, I'm happy to say that for the five tests (one track is listened during 1 min on each device), she has been able to recognize the mojo over the mbp quite immediately. She found more clarity on the mojo but also felt physical discomfort with the macbook pro.
  
 I'm more than happy with my purchase and also recommend to anybody who is listening the Shure on iphone or macbook pro to try them on something else.


----------



## kiertijai

Thai head-fiers have made 100+ preorder of chord mojo
 They have arrived in Thailand
 Munkonggadget has informed that they will be available to all who
 have preordered


----------



## Wyd4

Argh. Just gotna message saying it was going to be delivered today. To work...... I have to work from home today ><.


----------



## Wyd4

arnolfibus said:


> I received my mojo today, here is my feedback:
> 
> I purchased a pair of Shure SE846 2 weeks ago. It was my first pair of high end iem (my other gear is Westone UM1, Q701 and SR325i).
> 
> ...




Very glad it made all the difference for you


----------



## arnolfibus

wyd4 said:


> Very glad it made all the difference for you


 
 Thanks !


----------



## ksb643

jazzi said:


> Congrats, ksb.  I guess this means I'm a 3rd-batcher.


 
 Sorry to hear that. When did you order?


----------



## Jazzi

ksb643 said:


> Sorry to hear that. When did you order?


 

 I don't have it in front of me at the moment, but I think it was the 20th.


----------



## English Gent

arnolfibus said:


> I received my mojo today, here is my feedback:
> 
> I purchased a pair of Shure SE846 2 weeks ago. It was my first pair of high end iem (my other gear is Westone UM1, Q701 and SR325i).
> 
> ...


 

 this is one of my first posts here, but I'm a long time lurker etc, anyway I've literally tried so many headphone and DAC combos, you name it I've probably bought it and tried it. I was convinced after buying the SE846 I had found heaven, so much so that the output from a Macbook pro (which has a decent DAC built in) was as (nearly) good as the Dragonfly, Meridian, Oppo, B&O A200p, etc etc... the difference was minimal. I bought the Mojo last week and can safely say this one is a keeper, finally found a combo that makes a discernible difference to my listening thats worth the extra hassle
  
 The only problem I would say, is with badly produced music, it can make instruments become part of the soundstage that distract me from how I remember it, there's a few tracks that now have what was once distant background guitar, made up front and loud.. this I can forgive for the pure pleasure of hearing some favs made even more rich and detailed that it adds to my original pleasure!
  
 and all this happened just as I had resigned myself to save for the Chord Hugo to find the difference I was looking for... 
  
 Thank you Chord!


----------



## Currawong

I tried, out of curiosity, the Hugo vs. the Mojo via a good S/PDIF transport with the MrSpeakers Ethers. The Mojo drives those very well, whereas it isn't as good as my Studio Six with the HE1000s. It was a very close call with the main difference being the different tuning. I think a more relevant comparison would be a high-quality S/PDIF transport vs. USB. For the Hugo I found a significant enough difference that it mattered for me.


----------



## NZtechfreak

currawong said:


> I tried, out of curiosity, the Hugo vs. the Mojo via a good S/PDIF transport with the MrSpeakers Ethers. The Mojo drives those very well, whereas it isn't as good as my Studio Six with the HE1000s. It was a very close call with the main difference being the different tuning. I think a more relevant comparison would be a high-quality S/PDIF transport vs. USB. For the Hugo I found a significant enough difference that it mattered for me.


 
  
 Mojo sounds good with my Ether C also.


----------



## Ra97oR

The hype is real.

Finally got around to hear the Mojo and bloody hell it's good.

With that sound and exceptional build, Chord could easily charge a lot more money for the Mojo. I can easily call this a bargain, would most likely be getting one soon.


----------



## emilsoft

h1f1add1cted said:


> Question to all Mojo user, does anyone of you ever faced my problem I have: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3480#post_12044276 ?
> 
> I will contact Chord support tomorrow, I only found a E-mail address from Chord, I guess no support portal or something is available yes? I'm really confused, since it works (sounds) fantastic after a while but at the beginning I have this issues


 
 yep, i have this problem... been waiting for a replacement until my store gets new stock, hopefully not long now.


----------



## singleended58

jazzi said:


> I don't have it in front of me at the moment, but I think it was the 20th.




Just be patient. You'll be getting your Mojo soon.


----------



## vango19

I have read the tread,but i guess i missed it. I have a sony z5c, what cable do I need to connect it directly to the mojo? A link would be nice too. Thanks!


----------



## musicheaven

Here is my desktop Coax cable it's actually a 75 ohm mini coax, very tiny but with a great digital divide. I am planning to make a shorter 3 inch version for connection maybe the Mojo with my X5. I ordered a Glass Toslink 4 inch tip to tip cable for the Toslink connection so we'll see which one plays nicely the best.




Where's the Mojo?


----------



## xeroian

Sorry, will try again when I work out this editor.


----------



## xeroian

dpm78 said:


> Some of you guys might be using the Mojo with an iPhone and the CCK, before the Fiio L19 get available.
> To add an extra cable is a real PITA.
> Here is the solution
> 
> ...





Surely the Apple CCK requires a male USB connector? The photo and the description tell me that this is female.

Ian

Sorry for the delay in pointing this out. I have been too busy comparing Mojo with my Hugo.


----------



## Paul Meakin

>


 
  


xeroian said:


> Surely the Apple CCK requires a male USB connector? The photo and the description tell me that this is female.
> 
> Ian
> 
> Sorry for the delay in pointing this out. I have been too busy comparing Mojo with my Hugo.


 
  
 I actually ordered a male to male as per my earlier post; apologies, but I hadn't spotted that the one that was originally posted was the wrong gender as this one looked more robust. Amazon's pictures and descriptions of these isn't always clear. I should have this tomorrow so I'll try and remember to confirm if it's ok.
  
Startech USB A to Micro USB B Cable Adapter - Male to Male http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001K9BEJ6?keywords=usb%20a%20male%20micro%20usb%20male%20adapter&qid=1446319703&ref_=sr_1_28&sr=8-28


----------



## proedros

mccol said:


> andrewh13 said:
> 
> 
> > Far cheaper in UK to get Fiio X5 i or ii?  Admit, if those US prices were available here, I might be tempted, though I do find DX90 and X5 great matches for the Hugo and Mojo. I have one attached to each, but now cant lend a DAP to my wife.
> ...


 
  
 just got dx80 , on first listen it sounds like an improved dx90 , keeps the clarity beefs up the sound (lows/mids)

 definitely gonna try it out with mojo (when my town rep brings it) and will post impressions on the dx80 imps thread


----------



## mscott58

xeroian said:


> Surely the Apple CCK requires a male USB connector? The photo and the description tell me that this is female.
> 
> Ian
> 
> Sorry for the delay in pointing this out. I have been too busy comparing Mojo with my Hugo.


 
 Maybe that male adapter has been circumcised? The outer sheath appears to have been removed...


----------



## proedros

reading this thread as an interested person on mojo , i come across a lot of whining

 people whining about 10-20 day delays
 people whining about not wanting to buy a $300 dap (when they have probably paid thousands of euros on cellphones)
 people whining on sily 1st world problems

 people too well fed and too soft, just whining.

 the decline of western civilization begins i guess from becoming too soft and too greedy. and too whining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheers....


----------



## rq1111

Thanks to Taz23! Mine previous set always charging and did not auto off the charging even if it is full. It can switch on but the issue is always charging. Now the new set has no issue on this. After i had charged the new set for around 2hrs plus, the charging light goes off but i continue to charge as some of them said for 10hrs. Hopefully, the 1st charge for 10hrs is alright.


----------



## Jazzi

singleended58 said:


> Just be patient. You'll be getting your Mojo soon.


 

 Thanks, but I'm not impatient.  I'm definitely prepared to wait it out.  Everything says it's worth the wait.  Of course, getting it sooner rather than later is a good thing, too.


----------



## x RELIC x

rq1111 said:


> Thanks to Taz23! Mine previous set always charging and did not auto off the charging even if it is full. It can switch on but the issue is always charging. Now the new set has no issue on this. After i had charged the new set for around 2hrs plus, the charging light goes off but i continue to charge as some of them said for 10hrs. Hopefully, the 1st charge for 10hrs is alright.




As noted by Chord if the light goes off you are good to go. The 10 hours is for units that have been on the shelf for a fairly long time. Not going to be the case for a long while I suspect.


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> As noted by Chord if the light goes off you are good to go. The 10 hours is for units that have been on the shelf for a fairly long time. Not going to be the case for a long while I suspect.


 
 Yep, mine was shorter than that, once I put it on a charger that was properly powered. I strongly recommend the Anker PowerPort 2. Your typical iPhone small "cube" charger does not have enough juice IME. 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerPort-Foldable-Portable-Chargers/dp/B012WMWPJW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446599559&sr=8-1&keywords=anker+powerport+2
  
 They make nice batteries and cords as well. I have the PowerCore 20100 battery. It's two high power ports charge my AK100/Mojo stack very quickly at the same time. 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Compact-20000mAh-Portable-Anker-PowerCore/dp/B00X5RV14Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1446599648&sr=8-2&keywords=anker+battery
  
 Cheers


----------



## rq1111

Yesterday, i did buy a new usb 4 port charger which has 2.4amp for each port. This will make sure all devices can have enough juice and charge faster.


----------



## mscott58

rq1111 said:


> Yesterday, i did buy a new usb 4 port charger which has 2.4amp for each port. This will make sure all devices can have enough juice and charge faster.


 
 Yep, they have one of those as well. 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH8G1SY


----------



## prismstorm

arnolfibus said:


> I received my mojo today, here is my feedback:
> 
> I purchased a pair of Shure SE846 2 weeks ago. It was my first pair of high end iem (my other gear is Westone UM1, Q701 and SR325i).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also got the sick and nauseous feeling for nearly a month when I got my SE846, but after getting accustomed to them through brief, controlled listening sessions I feel fine now listening to it. You just need to listen to it more and get used to the sound ("brain burn in"). I was upgrading from a Westone 4R and the sound was much more lively, visceral and mid-forward, all these contributed to an overwhelming fullness of sound flowing into my ears and I guess I got dizzy and nauseous from that initially, until I stuck with it and after a month of use it got way better. I now have the same nauseous, overwhelmed feeling listening to my new Laylas because with the comply tips they sound too 3D, warm and full. 
  


english gent said:


> this is one of my first posts here, but I'm a long time lurker etc, anyway I've literally tried so many headphone and DAC combos, you name it I've probably bought it and tried it. I was convinced after buying the SE846 I had found heaven, so much so that the output from a Macbook pro (which has a decent DAC built in) was as (nearly) good as the Dragonfly, Meridian, Oppo, B&O A200p, etc etc... the difference was minimal. I bought the Mojo last week and can safely say this one is a keeper, finally found a combo that makes a discernible difference to my listening thats worth the extra hassle
> 
> The only problem I would say, is with badly produced music, it can make instruments become part of the soundstage that distract me from how I remember it, there's a few tracks that now have what was once distant background guitar, made up front and loud.. this I can forgive for the pure pleasure of hearing some favs made even more rich and detailed that it adds to my original pleasure!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I tried my SE846 out of a Mojo connected to an AK120ii and did not find it more pleasant than simply playing it out of the DAP alone. I talked with my shop and think that due to the 846 having such a low impedance and not needing much power to drive, the Mojo simply made it way too brutal and powerful. Everything felt like it has too much energy, sounds were harsh, grazing, and overly bright. Sibilance was very apparent and more noticeable than straight out of the 120ii. I was on the blue filter and have not tried black filters with the Mojo.   
  
 My very brief impressions with the Layla out of Mojo was positive however, the bass tightened and moved faster, and improved the clarity and air. I think the Mojo has quite a clean, clear, hi-fi sound, and therefore pairs better with more warm, lush iems than bright ones.


----------



## audionewbi

I find that Mojo sounds its best at higher volume, anything below red sounds a little lean.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## mscott58

audionewbi said:


> I find that Mojo sounds its best at higher volume, anything below red sounds a little lean.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


 
 Probably depends on what you're driving. With my K10's I almost never go below red-red. I've been told I like it loud though (at least I think that's what people are saying - can't usually hear them). Cheers


----------



## audionewbi

mscott58 said:


> Probably depends on what you're driving. With my K10's I almost never go below red-red. I've been told I like it loud though (at least I think that's what people are saying - can't usually hear them). Cheers



I like to listen at low volumes too but I feel to get the best of mojo I have to increase the sound. That is common across all gears I have paired with mojo.

Nothing bad, it still great at low volume.


----------



## mscott58

audionewbi said:


> I like to listen at low volumes too but I feel to get the best of mojo I have to increase the sound. That is common across all gears I have paired with mojo.
> 
> Nothing bad, it still great at low volume.


 
 What?!? Can't hear you?


----------



## georgelai57

audionewbi said:


> I find that Mojo sounds its best at higher volume, anything below red sounds a little lean.
> Red? I can never quite understand the colors of the two volume buttons
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Paul Meakin

mscott58 said:


> Probably depends on what you're driving. With my K10's I almost never go below red-red.


 
  
 Same for me with TH-900s. They sound really nice at low sound levels, especially with some old school Jazz that works well late at night.


----------



## rmillerx

Ak 100 mk2 - check
Mojo - check (shipped, receiving this week)
Next question: sites to buy hires, well-mastered Jazz, classical, rock?


----------



## rmillerx

rmillerx said:


> Ak 100 mk2 - check
> Mojo - check (shipped, receiving this week)
> Next question: sites to buy hires, well-mastered Jazz, classical, rock?


To feed my mojo....


----------



## Paul Meakin

rmillerx said:


> Ak 100 mk2 - check
> Mojo - check (shipped, receiving this week)
> Next question: sites to buy hires, well-mastered Jazz, classical, rock?


 
  
 Qobuz have some good stuff; presumably their Classical is good as well although I very rarely listen to it.
  
 Naim Jazz is usually immaculately recorded, whether hi-res or not.


----------



## oliverpool

Has anyone tried DSD output into the Chord Mojo on a iphone with IOS 9.1?  I cannot seem to get DSD to work using onkyo HF player.  I get loud distortion/hiss with very low level sound.  I unfortuntely only have phones with ios 9.1.  It seems like ios 9.1 has broken DSD PoM on the iphones?


----------



## Clemmaster

oliverpool said:


> Has anyone tried DSD output into the Chord Mojo on a iphone with IOS 9.1?  I cannot seem to get DSD to work using onkyo HF player.  I get loud distortion/hiss with very low level sound.  I unfortuntely only have phones with ios 9.1.  It seems like ios 9.1 has broken DSD PoM on the iphones?



That's what DSD is...


----------



## Torq

prismstorm said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> I tried my SE846 out of a Mojo connected to an AK120ii and did not find it more pleasant than simply playing it out of the DAP alone. I talked with my shop and think that due to the 846 having such a low impedance and not needing much power to drive, the Mojo simply made it way too brutal and powerful. Everything felt like it has too much energy, sounds were harsh, grazing, and overly bright. Sibilance was very apparent and more noticeable than straight out of the 120ii. I was on the blue filter and have not tried black filters with the Mojo.


 
  
 As an SE846 user and prospective Mojo owner, that's a bit worrying.
  
 I personally don't care very much for the SE846 driven directly by any of the AK players.  They sound wonderful fed through my RSA Intruder, or using the optical out of my AK120 into my ALO Audio International+ OE, as well as through my other headphone amps, but straight out of the AK120 they just don't work for me at all.  This is one of the principal reasons I was interested in the Mojo.
  
 I'll still acquire one and give it a proper listen, but it's going to need to work well with the SE846 and several other sets of cans in order to stick around - since the new ALO I just got is doing VERY nicely!


----------



## spook76

prismstorm said:


> I also got the sick and nauseous feeling for nearly a month when I got my SE846, but after getting accustomed to them through brief, controlled listening sessions I feel fine now listening to it. You just need to listen to it more and get used to the sound ("brain burn in"). I was upgrading from a Westone 4R and the sound was much more lively, visceral and mid-forward, all these contributed to an overwhelming fullness of sound flowing into my ears and I guess I got dizzy and nauseous from that initially, until I stuck with it and after a month of use it got way better. I now have the same nauseous, overwhelmed feeling listening to my new Laylas because with the comply tips they sound too 3D, warm and full.
> 
> 
> I tried my SE846 out of a Mojo connected to an AK120ii and did not find it more pleasant than simply playing it out of the DAP alone. I talked with my shop and think that due to the 846 having such a low impedance and not needing much power to drive, the Mojo simply made it way too brutal and powerful. Everything felt like it has too much energy, sounds were harsh, grazing, and overly bright. Sibilance was very apparent and more noticeable than straight out of the 120ii. I was on the blue filter and have not tried black filters with the Mojo.
> ...




We all perceive sound differently. I have owned the SE846 since August of 2013 and even with the white filter and silver litz cables I would never call them bright. As for amping them I think the Shure's are eminently upgradable. 

I have used the RSA Lighting, RSA Intruder and now the Mojo and each step of the way the sound has improved. Personally, I find the SE846 and Mojo combination fantastic. If anyone has owned or listened to the RSA Lightning and Intruder (utilizing the USB DAC) the Mojo gives the clarity of the Lightning with a greater soundstage than the Intruder with greater musicality all without fatigue. Those attributes are pure magic.


----------



## headwhacker

audionewbi said:


> I find that Mojo *sounds its best at higher volume*, anything below red sounds a little lean.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


 
  
 Well, that is always true for all audio gear. The louder one always tend to sound the better. You can hear whisper quiet background sound better at louder volume which gives the impression that it sounded better. 
  
 That's why most impressions/comparisons between gears are flawed because not a lot of people do volume-matched comparisons.


----------



## georgelai57

headwhacker said:


> Well, that is always true for all audio gear. The louder one always tend to sound the better.



Like politicians!!!


----------



## Mojo ideas

paul meakin said:


> I actually ordered a male to male as per my earlier post; apologies, but I hadn't spotted that the one that was originally posted was the wrong gender as this one looked more robust. Amazon's pictures and descriptions of these isn't always clear. I should have this tomorrow so I'll try and remember to confirm if it's ok.
> 
> Startech USB A to Micro USB B Cable Adapter - Male to Male
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001K9BEJ6?keywords=usb%20a%20male%20micro%20usb%20male%20adapter&qid=1446319703&ref_=sr_1_28&sr=8-28[/COLOR]


 We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. tthis is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket. The tooling for this part is very nearly finished so it should be available soon,


----------



## flavainyaear

Input welcomed please. My Ether C order is on the way, but want to upgrade my portable rig.  I've both the Sony ZX2 and AK120 II.  Currently I've got the ZX2 rigged with ALO MK3-B balanced to Headphone.  I'm considering getting either the Sony PHA-3 or Cord Mojo and wondering which will give better bass slam/impact to the Ether-C?


----------



## GreenBow

@Mojo ideas please can you tell me whether the Mojo USB input is asynchronous.


----------



## Paul Meakin

mojo ideas said:


> We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. tthis is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket. The tooling for this part is very nearly finished so it should be available soon,


 
  
 John, thanks for the heads up. If I use it at all now I'll be careful with it.


----------



## NZtechfreak

flavainyaear said:


> Input welcomed please. My Ether C order is on the way, but want to upgrade my portable rig.  I've both the Sony ZX2 and AK120 II.  Currently I've got the ZX2 rigged with ALO MK3-B balanced to Headphone.  I'm considering getting either the Sony PHA-3 or Cord Mojo and wondering which will give better bass slam/impact to the Ether-C?


 
  
 I think you'll find with so few Ether C in the wild that nobody is going to be able to give you real feedback on it's pairing with different DAC/amp units. My C sounds good with my Mojo, but I can't comment on the PHA-3.


----------



## Rob Watts

greenbow said:


> @Mojo ideas please can you tell me whether the Mojo USB input is asynchronous.



 


Yes it is.

See my post http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3495#post_12044746 for more info.

Rob


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> @Mojo ideas
> please can you tell me whether the Mojo USB input is asynchronous.


 Yes it is and fully immune to jitter too! John F.


----------



## audionewbi

headwhacker said:


> Well, that is always true for all audio gear. The louder one always tend to sound the better. You can hear whisper quiet background sound better at louder volume which gives the impression that it sounded better.
> 
> That's why most impressions/comparisons between gears are flawed because not a lot of people do volume-matched comparisons.


with clayx m and Hugo I don't have the same experience.


----------



## tassardar

Got my old android z1 compact phone to play nice.

Nice compact player


----------



## headwhacker

audionewbi said:


> with clayx m and Hugo I don't have the same experience.


 
 Are you saying you find the SQ at lower/softer volume better than on louder volume?


----------



## SearchOfSub

headwhacker said:


> Are you saying you find the SQ at lower/softer volume better than on louder volume?





that won't be a surprise, all components do. the louder the volume, there will be more distortion - unless there is wayyy overhead room


----------



## musicheaven

I think someone let go a distortion can of worms


----------



## gavinfabl

I have just managed to catch up reading all the posts. Personally, I have no DAP, I use mobile phones with the Mojo. And I test and use tons. Currently, Sony Z5 Compact, Huawei G8, iPhone 6S Plus (main phone) and some other phones under NDA. 

There is a lot of comments about RF interference. I get none using any of the phones. Why? I don't stack em. I even sit on the sofa say with my iPhone 6S Plus browsing, reading emails, Facebook, instagram whilst listening to the Mojo. 

I don't spend millions are the shortest cable possible either. Gives me flexibility on where and how I use my phone. 

I understand this may not be what everyone wants to do ie not stack etc.. I do have the devices side by side and that works btw.


----------



## audionewbi

headwhacker said:


> Are you saying you find the SQ at lower/softer volume better than on louder volume?


 
 They come across as more linear.


----------



## georgelai57

gavinfabl said:


> I have just managed to catch up reading all the posts. Personally, I have no DAP, I use mobile phones with the Mojo. And I test and use tons. Currently, Sony Z5 Compact, Huawei G8, iPhone 6S Plus (main phone) and some other phones under NDA.
> 
> There is a lot of comments about RF interference. I get none using any of the phones. Why? I don't stack em. I even sit on the sofa say with my iPhone 6S Plus browsing, reading emails, Facebook, instagram whilst listening to the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 

 Which Android phones would you recommend for the Mojo with these requirements?
 1. Native DSD
 2. Able to take 128 GB mSD; ideally 2 mSD's
 3. Don't have to be current model
  
 Thanks


----------



## Torq

georgelai57 said:


> Which Android phones would you recommend for the Mojo with these requirements?
> 1. Native DSD
> 2. Able to take 128 GB mSD; ideally 2 mSD's
> 3. Don't have to be current model
> ...


 

 1. Not a function of the phone, unless you're saying you want something with an on-board DSD capable DAC.  As far as I know, with any Android phone, you're going to need a separate player app, with it's own driver, if you don't want the thing up sampling your files before they hit leave the device.
 2. The only phone I know of that has two microSDXC slots is the Saygus V2 (definitely supports the 200 GB SanDisk cards).
 3. Runs Android 5.1.1
  
 Relatively unremarkable otherwise; build was average.


----------



## musicheaven

gavinfabl said:


> I have just managed to catch up reading all the posts. Personally, I have no DAP, I use mobile phones with the Mojo. And I test and use tons. Currently, Sony Z5 Compact, Huawei G8, iPhone 6S Plus (main phone) and some other phones under NDA.
> 
> There is a lot of comments about RF interference. I get none using any of the phones. Why? I don't stack em. I even sit on the sofa say with my iPhone 6S Plus browsing, reading emails, Facebook, instagram whilst listening to the Mojo.
> 
> ...




That's exactly how you prevent it, I usually don't stack smartphone and players or amp/DACs for that same reason so keeping those two physically separate is the best solution. If I ever stack it will be with components that don't transmit RF signals or have been shut off. If you do that, you'll never have any issues with RF, you just cut out the RF source.


----------



## joesean

can mojo pair with fiio x5 gen 2..?
 now, my setup is fiio x5 gen 2, cayin c5 and aurisonics asg-2.5
 and I'm planning to order mojo. does mojo bring big bass for my asg-2.5 ?
 I don't want to miss that big bass.
  
 thanks,
 Joe


----------



## georgelai57

Do the volume lights change in the same color sequence as the sample frequency colors? What's the maximum color anyone has reached just for curiosity?


----------



## gavinfabl

georgelai57 said:


> Which Android phones would you recommend for the Mojo with these requirements?
> 1. Native DSD
> 2. Able to take 128 GB mSD; ideally 2 mSD's
> 3. Don't have to be current model
> ...







torq said:


> 1. Not a function of the phone, unless you're saying you want something with an on-board DSD capable DAC.  As far as I know, with any Android phone, you're going to need a separate player app, with it's own driver, if you don't want the thing up sampling your files before they hit leave the device.
> 2. The only phone I know of that has two microSDXC slots is the Saygus V2 (definitely supports the 200 GB SanDisk cards).
> 3. Runs Android 5.1.1
> 
> Relatively unremarkable otherwise; build was average.







musicheaven said:


> That's exactly how you prevent it, I usually don't stack smartphone and players or amp/DACs for that same reason so keeping those two physically separate is the best solution. If I ever stack it will be with components that don't transmit RF signals or have been shut off. If you do that, you'll never have any issues with RF, you just cut out the RF source.




As Torq said. Something like a LG G4 is heavily reduced in price now from its new price is an option. But you will need USB Audio Player Pro app to get the best. 

Totally agree musicheaven.


----------



## tassardar

georgelai57 said:


> Do the volume lights change in the same color sequence as the sample frequency colors? What's the maximum color anyone has reached just for curiosity?




Using a z1 compact I reached like pink.


----------



## georgelai57

tassardar said:


> Using a z1 compact I reached like pink.


 

 Me too for ZX-2 > Mojo > LCD2.2


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> Do the volume lights change in the same color sequence as the sample frequency colors? What's the maximum color anyone has reached just for curiosity?




Yes, similar. The idea is the spectrum of visible light. Red to ultra violet and then white. At either end of the volume range the colours change independently and have finer volume control. The dB details from Rob are in my review.

I've only gone to double cyan (low-ish blue) with the LCD-2.2.


----------



## georgelai57

Waiting for the first guy to say "white"!


----------



## NinjaHamster

Didn't wait long enough.


----------



## headwhacker

georgelai57 said:


> Do the volume lights change in the same color sequence as the sample frequency colors? What's the maximum color anyone has reached just for curiosity?




I get full blue on HD800 and even darker blue on T1


----------



## musicheaven

@Relic wouldn't white be on the top (max) end of the volume scale and if so wouldn't that be too loud?


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> @Relic wouldn't white be on the top (max) end of the volume scale and if so wouldn't that be too loud?




An emphatic yes! Unless your driving very difficult to drive cans. :blink:


----------



## Torq

georgelai57 said:


> Waiting for the first guy to say "white"!


 

 White!
  
 Wait ... what?
  
 I haz no Mojo presently ...
  
 When I do get mine it'll be driving LCD-2.2c and Ether-Cs to relatively loud levels, so we'll see ... I'm more than half-way round the dial with an Yggy/Rag combo (medium gain, nMP->Roon as a source) as it stands.


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> An emphatic yes! Unless your driving very difficult to drive cans.


 

 At white, it will be the last song you'll ever hear! Or anything for that matter.


----------



## jamestux

georgelai57 said:


> Waiting for the first guy to say "white"!


I've gone to the buttons changing colour independently listening to classical with HD600s (at home in an empty room  )


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> White!
> 
> Wait ... what?
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Somebody had to!


----------



## jamestux

paul meakin said:


> Qobuz have some good stuff; presumably their Classical is good as well although I very rarely listen to it.
> 
> Naim Jazz is usually immaculately recorded, whether hi-res or not.


My favourite so far from Qobuz is the planets, there's a version by the Boston Symphony Orchestra which is stunning, my kids come running down every time Mars starts shaking the house.


----------



## tassardar

Oh volume. I never played pass yellow normally unless I feed into my amp. In that case it's violet which is line out.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Somebody had to!


 

 It needed to be done!


----------



## x RELIC x

tassardar said:


> Oh volume. I never played pass yellow normally unless I feed into my amp. In that case it's violet which is line out.




I like the MoJo's line level. It's a clean, powerful 3V out.


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Somebody had to!




It was just a matter of time, I guess those folks at Chord are so much enamored with Austin Powers that they decided to name their creation based on the UK man of mystery sexual predicament.


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> I like the MoJo's line level. It's a clean, powerful 3V out.




Maybe one can double amp so as to boost Mojo output power to a much higher level and be definitively earring impaired, all that for hard to push headphones:

DAP->Mojo->HA-2->LCD-2->deaf


----------



## KT66

Can someone remind me how to change output to Line Level? Going to try Mojo as DAC / preamp into my Lehmann Traveller and then Prima Luna at home.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> I like the MoJo's line level. It's a clean, powerful 3V out.


 
  
 3V?!
  
 JHC on a pony ...
  
 "Turn it down Jim!  Turn it down ..."


----------



## headwhacker

musicheaven said:


> Maybe one can double amp so as to boost Mojo output power to a much higher level and be definitively earring impaired, all that for hard to push headphones:
> 
> DAP->Mojo->HA-2->LCD-2->deaf


 
  
 Technically, you are not double amping with Mojo. The analog output is similar to the analog stage on a common DAC with lower impedance and higher output voltage. At least, that's how I make of it when JF responded on the same topic several pages back.


----------



## headwhacker

kt66 said:


> Can someone remind me how to change output to Line Level? Going to try Mojo as DAC / preamp into my Lehmann Traveller and then Prima Luna at home.


 
  
 Press and hold the power button while it is starting up.


----------



## musicheaven

headwhacker said:


> Technically, you are not double amping with Mojo. The analog output is similar to the analog stage on a common DAC with lower impedance and higher output voltage. At least, that's how I make of it when JF responded on the same topic several pages back.




Thanks for the reply but it was set as a joke so no real content to have any worthwhile comments on.


----------



## headwhacker

musicheaven said:


> Thanks for the reply but it was set as a joke so no real content to have any worthwhile comments on.


 
 You got me


----------



## imattersuk

musicheaven said:


> That's exactly how you prevent it, I usually don't stack smartphone and players or amp/DACs for that same reason so keeping those two physically separate is the best solution. If I ever stack it will be with components that don't transmit RF signals or have been shut off. If you do that, you'll never have any issues with RF, you just cut out the RF source.


 
 Wrong, I don't stack my G4 and i'm using a 0.5M cable with the Mojo 0.3-0.4M away from the phone and an incoming text stills causes interference.


----------



## musicheaven

imattersuk said:


> Wrong, I don't stack my G4 and i'm using a 0.5M cable with the Mojo 0.3-0.4M away from the phone and an incoming text stills causes interference.




Maybe it's time to change devices or shut your cell transmission off.


----------



## Torq

musicheaven said:


> Maybe it's time to change devices or shut your cell transmission off.


 

 Quite.
  
 With my RSA Intruder (which seems particularly sensitive to external EMI) or my ALO Int+ OE, I don't need more than about 6 inches spacing from an iPhone 6S to be completely clear of interference, regardless of cable.
  
 Hoping the Mojo is similar ... and expect it will be.
  
 Stacking I reserve for my AK120.


----------



## x RELIC x

kt66 said:


> Can someone remind me how to change output to Line Level? Going to try Mojo as DAC / preamp into my Lehmann Traveller and then Prima Luna at home.




Press both volume buttons within 2 seconds of turning the Mojo on. You should see them change to double blue/violet colour. 

Oops! Already answered.


----------



## lukeap69

x relic x said:


> Press both volume buttons within 2 seconds of turning the Mojo on. You should see them change to double blue/violet colour.
> 
> Oops! Already answered.




Can you still adjust the volume if you have set the mojo jojo to line level?


----------



## Torq

lukeap69 said:


> Can you still adjust the volume if you have set the mojo jojo to line level?


 

 It wouldn't make sense if you could.


----------



## x RELIC x

lukeap69 said:


> Can you still adjust the volume if you have set the mojo jojo to line level?




Yes, but to get to exactly 3V line level again you need to power cycle the unit and press both buttons again within two seconds. On the other hand if 3V is too much for your amp then you can lower the volume for less output. Typically 2V line out is the CD standard but I haven't measured the Mojo's output on any other volume settings so I don't know what colour 2V would represent. The headphone out is basically the analogue stage of the DAC and it's very clean so no worries about double amping.


----------



## OK-Guy

vango19 said:


> I have read the tread,but i guess i missed it. I have a sony z5c, what cable do I need to connect it directly to the mojo? A link would be nice too. Thanks!


 
  
 Vango... all you need is the standard micro-USB > micro-USB cable, hth.


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> Press both volume buttons within 2 seconds of turning the Mojo on. You should see them change to double blue/violet colour.
> 
> Also note that after the Switch on Rainbow light sequence has ended that pressing the two volume balls together then alters the brightness. both dimming or Brightening the lights on the unit.
> 
> Oops! Already answered.


----------



## georgelai57

One hour and no comments? That must be a record for this thread.


----------



## OK-Guy

georgelai57 said:


> One hour and no comments? That must be a record for this thread.


 
  
 I was searching through my cd-vault, sorry.
  
 fyi I found this gem I ain't played for a while, Dylan & the Dead 'live'...


----------



## georgelai57

ok-guy said:


> I was searching through my cd-vault, sorry.
> 
> fyi I found this gem I ain't played for a while, Dylan & the Dead 'live'... :tongue_smile:



CD? What's that?


----------



## OK-Guy

something you upload from, yanno the coo, best quality & all that... my proper excuse is that I'm about to re-rip my entire cd collection to Flac...


----------



## musicheaven

I am curious what's the advantage of using those color based dome buttons? Is it purely esthetic in function or are there some technical merits to them or maybe both or none?


----------



## georgelai57

musicheaven said:


> I am curious what's the advantage of using those color based dome buttons? Is it purely esthetic in function or are there some technical merits to them or maybe both or none?



What I don't like about them is that it is very obvious to our other half that we have another toy.


----------



## daveisthemusic

Hi guys,

It's finally time to upgrade my first and only set-up 

Any idea if will hear much of a difference going from a Fiio E17+E09k (£200) to this (£400) for hd650?

I was initially thinking to upgrade the E09k amp to a Graham Slee and keep E17 as DAC... but the Mojo has really piqued my interest. I could then still use the E09k with Mojo's line out mode for extra power if needed - it does give a really wide soundstage to E17's dac that I enjoy.

Just wondering if anyone has upgraded from a similar Fiio set-up? I'm currently looking for a worthwhile upgrade to last me the next couple of years.

I'll be using it mostly for desktop use with PC via USB (FLAC, JRiver). I don't do much listening on-the-go (although I do have a Note 3), but the price is about right for now.

Cheers.


----------



## maxedfx

musicheaven said:


> I am curious what's the advantage of using those color based dome buttons? Is it purely esthetic in function or are there some technical merits to them or maybe both or none?


I guess both! Since there is no visual indicator for the volume level and the sample rate, the colors indicate the current dB level and sample rate!


----------



## sonickarma

musicheaven said:


> I am curious what's the advantage of using those color based dome buttons? Is it purely esthetic in function or are there some technical merits to them or maybe both or none?


 
 Quote:


maxedfx said:


> I guess both! Since there is no visual indicator for the volume level and the sample rate, the colors indicate the current dB level and sample rate!


----------



## lukeap69

x relic x said:


> Yes, but to get to exactly 3V line level again you need to power cycle the unit and press both buttons again within two seconds. On the other hand if 3V is too much for your amp then you can lower the volume for less output. Typically 2V line out is the CD standard but I haven't measured the Mojo's output on any other volume settings so I don't know what colour 2V would represent. The headphone out is basically the analogue stage of the DAC and it's very clean so no worries about double amping.




Thanks Relic. Just making sure nothing is wrong with my unit.


----------



## xeroian

mojo ideas said:


> We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. tthis is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket. The tooling for this part is very nearly finished so it should be available soon,




Hi John,

Sounds like you have quite a few Mojo addons in the pipeline. You have talked about three or four additional modules, plus Apple and Android "packs" and now a connector. Quite a nice revenue stream if dealers are prepared to stock them and customers can track them down. Will you be offering a direct mail order service in the UK? I bought a second Hugo charger directly from Chord but I know this is not currently an advertised service.

Ian


----------



## sodesuka

musicheaven said:


> I am curious what's the advantage of using those color based dome buttons? Is it purely esthetic in function or are there some technical merits to them or maybe both or none?


 

 I really like it functionally speaking, really easy to remember which colors are great for which phones, also make it real quick and easy to restore your usual listening volume/color when you happen to turn up the volume for specific tracks/movies.


----------



## Mojo ideas

musicheaven said:


> I am curious what's the advantage of using those color based dome buttons? Is it purely esthetic in function or are there some technical merits to them or maybe both or none?



Ive seen successive designs for the hand held mobile market becoming sharper and more angular and obviously less comfortable in the hand or pocket. When I was thinking about the design I'd gone to Brighton with my family. my daughter was collecting hard Flint coloured pebbles that had been wave washed for centuries it struck me that something very hard like flint stone can feel soft and pleasant in the hand when given the right curving profiles and surface finish. Having decided that, it was a simple step to add some more comfortable rounded switches that could double as coloured light information indicators. Feeling and looking like a few of the small pretty pebbles like my daughter likes to collect. I could of course made the balls much smaller but then with your finger on top of a small button, you couldn't see what colour it was. I know that sometimes I takes a little time and use for people to apreciate some of my design approaches sometimes ... But much good non conformist design is like that! I hope mogo will long out last the more ordinary and mundane designs I've certainly made it tough enough to last for years. John F.


----------



## Lieon

I have the E17 but not the E09k (so can't comment on amping with it). The sound signatures between the E17 and Mojo are vastly different. First thing I noticed is that the E17 has more bass slam and body compared to the Mojo. You might feel that the Mojo is 'bass light' coming from the E17, but give it time and you'll notice that bass on the Mojo has more texture, faster and sounds less muddy. Amping the Mojo may help add more bass quantity if you're after that (I pair mine with the Tralucent T1 amp). 
  
 IMO, the mids and treble on the Mojo are leagues above what the E17 is capable of. The Mojo has more transparency and air, every sound entity is distinctly fleshed out but the track is never muddied. Vocals sound gloriously realistic on the Mojo whereas on the E17 they are more distant and somewhat less engaging. Treble extension also feels 'capped' on the E17 in comparison to the Mojo. 
  
 Bass quantity aside, i'd highly recommend the Mojo. The E17 is a great little DAC (my first dedicated DAC in fact), but the Mojo just exceeds it in every department. I did most of my comparisons with the Etymotic ER4S as they are a fairly neutral sounding IEM. 
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## stewboss

Mojo has just arrived - yay!!!
  
 I have a couple of questions - apologies if they have already been discussed in this giant thread...
  
 Manual says battery should take 4 hours to fully charge but the box says leave for 10 hours on initial charge?
  
 I played one song in Onkyo HF which was 24/48 but the light was blue which is 192. Presumably the software was upsampling? Is this normal? Can I turn it off?
  
 Thanks


----------



## tassardar

4hr is enough. 10hr is for those hat sit on the shelf for a long time which isn't happening now.

The blue light is probably android up sampling on default. You need to use onkyo to directly connect with the dac in the setting.


----------



## xeroian

stewboss said:


> Mojo has just arrived - yay!!!
> 
> I have a couple of questions - apologies if they have already been discussed in this giant thread...
> 
> ...




1. Your Mojo is good to go as soon as the charging light goes off.

2. Go to Onkyo HF settings then under Playback turn off Upsampling mode.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Just wondering if use the new sony dap nw-zx1000 together with mojo, could we play dsd over dop or convert to PCM b4 sending it to mojo? Thanks


----------



## Skyyyeman

musicheaven said:


> Here is my desktop Coax cable it's actually a 75 ohm mini coax, very tiny but with a great digital divide. I am planning to make a shorter 3 inch version for connection maybe the Mojo with my X5. I ordered a Glass Toslink 4 inch tip to tip cable for the Toslink connection so we'll see which one plays nicely the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


A 4" glass Toslink cable seems terrific! Can you tell us where you got it? (Was it Lifatek maybe?)

I suppose different lengths are available, and then there's the question of how thick it is. 

Thx


----------



## musicheaven

skyyyeman said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my desktop Coax cable it's actually a 75 ohm mini coax, very tiny but with a great digital divide. I am planning to make a shorter 3 inch version for connection maybe the Mojo with my X5. I ordered a Glass Toslink 4 inch tip to tip cable for the Toslink connection so we'll see which one plays nicely the best.
> ...




Yes it is, they charge 60$ per cable but truly worth it cause you can't find such constructions anywhere else except in the medical field. As far as thickness, it's pretty thick however the connector will be inserted straight through so you'll have a loop going from the device to your Mojo if you stack a Toslink based player (if there is such a thing). If you use the Mojo as a desktop, I'd suggest your order a longer length like 0.5 meter.


----------



## stewboss

xeroian said:


> 1. Your Mojo is good to go as soon as the charging light goes off.
> 
> 2. Go to Onkyo HF settings then under Playback turn off Upsampling mode.


 
  
 Duh, it's that easy lol
  
 Thanks on both accounts.


----------



## arnolfibus

2 questions guys:
  
 - When my macbook pro (Yosemite) is connected to the mojo via USB, the sampling rate color is always768 Khz (which corresponds to the sampling rate fixed in the OS X audio/midi setup utility), whatever track is playing. Is there a way to get the color corresponding to the sampling rate of the track actually played?
  
 - Using the same config I can hear clicking noises or small drops which happen typically when I'm using the computer and listening movies or tracks at the same time (e.g. when I switch a youtube video from windowed mode to fullscreen in safari). Have you the same problem? Any way to get rid of it?
  
 Thanks for your help!


----------



## musicheaven

mojo ideas said:


> Ive seen successive designs for the hand held mobile market becoming sharper and more angular and obviously less comfortable in the hand or pocket. When I was thinking about the design I'd gone to Brighton with my family. my daughter was collecting hard Flint coloured pebbles that had been wave washed for centuries it struck me that something very hard like flint stone can feel soft and pleasant in the hand when given the right curving profiles and surface finish. Having decided that, it was a simple step to add some more comfortable rounded switches that could double as coloured light information indicators. Feeling and looking like a few of the small pretty pebbles like my daughter likes to collect. I could of course made the balls much smaller but then with your finger on top of a small button, you couldn't see what colour it was. I know that sometimes I takes a little time and use for people to apreciate some of my design approaches sometimes ... But much good non conformist design is like that! I hope mogo will long out last the more ordinary and mundane designs I've certainly made it tough enough to last for years. John F.




Have you considered how this design would impact color blind people which is quite common as opposed to numbered and/or tactile (slot based) dials/display?


----------



## imattersuk

arnolfibus said:


> 2 questions guys:
> 
> - When my macbook pro (Yosemite) is connected to the mojo via USB, the sampling rate color is always768 Khz (which corresponds to the sampling rate fixed in the OS X audio/midi setup utility), whatever track is playing. Is there a way to get the color corresponding to the sampling rate of the track actually played?
> 
> ...


 
 I had those annoying clicks and pops, the solution was to change max rate to 192 in midi setup


----------



## miko64

Hello Arnolfibus
  
 re 1: The problem you are referring two has to do that most music players (in OS X and Linux) channel the sound throug a generic OS software, which ultimately up samples the music. In Linux I had to remove the corresponding OS subsystem such that I could actually benefit form the sophisticated Hugo/Mojo algorithms. For OS X the situation is easier to rectify. Just buy a player such as audirvana in order to get the original digital stream within your music.
  
 re 2: using audirvana, which safeguards exclusive access to Hugo/Mojo I do not have this issue. 
  
 Hope this helps
  
 komi64


----------



## arnolfibus

Yes it does a lot!
  
 Thank you both!


----------



## headwhacker

arnolfibus said:


> 2 questions guys:
> 
> - When my macbook pro (Yosemite) is connected to the mojo via USB, the sampling rate color is always768 Khz (which corresponds to the sampling rate fixed in the OS X audio/midi setup utility), whatever track is playing. Is there a way to get the color corresponding to the sampling rate of the track actually played?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You need a music player app that supports bit-perfect playback that sets the OSX sampling rate to the actual sampling rate of the file being played. I use Vox it's free.


----------



## mscott58

Wish there was a way to lock the buttons on the Mojo. If there's anything else in your pocket it risks changing the volume or turning it off if the balls get bumped. Maybe a "press and hold" type of thing could be done? 

JF - Any chance that could be done on a firmware update? 

Cheers


----------



## KT66

x relic x said:


> Yes, but to get to exactly 3V line level again you need to power cycle the unit and press both buttons again within two seconds. On the other hand if 3V is too much for your amp then you can lower the volume for less output. Typically 2V line out is the CD standard but I haven't measured the Mojo's output on any other volume settings so I don't know what colour 2V would represent. The headphone out is basically the analogue stage of the DAC and it's very clean so no worries about double amping.


why is it 3v when most amps are expecting 2v, surely there will be overload issues? I'll find out later


----------



## headwhacker

mscott58 said:


> Wish there was a way to lock the buttons on the Mojo. If there's anything else in your pocket it risks changing the volume or turning it off if the balls get bumped. Maybe a "press and hold" type of thing could be done?
> 
> JF - Any chance that could be done on a firmware update?
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Same here. Because of this I'm going to change how I stack Mojo with AK100. AK100's backside facing the Mojo's top side to cover the buttons partially and prevent activating the buttons unintentionally.


----------



## daveisthemusic

lieon said:


> I have the E17 but not the E09k (so can't comment on amping with it). The sound signatures between the E17 and Mojo are vastly different. First thing I noticed is that the E17 has more bass slam and body compared to the Mojo. You might feel that the Mojo is 'bass light' coming from the E17, but give it time and you'll notice that bass on the Mojo has more texture, faster and sounds less muddy. Amping the Mojo may help add more bass quantity if you're after that (I pair mine with the Tralucent T1 amp).
> 
> IMO, the mids and treble on the Mojo are leagues above what the E17 is capable of. The Mojo has more transparency and air, every sound entity is distinctly fleshed out but the track is never muddied. Vocals sound gloriously realistic on the Mojo whereas on the E17 they are more distant and somewhat less engaging. Treble extension also feels 'capped' on the E17 in comparison to the Mojo.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much, that sounds very promising to me. I'm a composer and listen mostly to modern instrumental music, world music / soundtrack etc, so having those improvements in the mid-high frequency ranges will be a better match for me than the E17's more/fuller bass. Great to hear the comparisons - I think you've just sold me on the Mojo!


----------



## Ike1985

headwhacker said:


> You need a music player app that supports bit-perfect playback that sets the OSX sampling rate to the actual sampling rate of the file being played. I use Vox it's free.


 
  
 Can Jriver media center do this? I thought MacbookPro's were only capable of outputting 24-bit 96khz audio, how are you guys hooking up the mojo to your MacBook Pro's?
  
 I have DSD files that I currently cannot play on my Macbookpro because it simply isn't capable of doing it, but I should be able to get the silver light on the mojo and have them playing through it when the mojo is connected to the Macbookpro right?


----------



## arnolfibus

I also use Vox but it didn't show the correct sampling rate on the mojo. Reading your message, I assume there is an option in the preference to bypass core audio. I will check tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Ike1985

arnolfibus said:


> I also use Vox but it didn't show the correct sampling rate on the mojo. Reading your message, I assume there is an option in the preference to bypass core audio. I will check tonight. Thanks!


 
  
 I'm just guessing here but I would assume it's the same as a phone, if you use USB you by-pass the MAC's onboard DAC.


----------



## headwhacker

ike1985 said:


> Can Jriver media center do this? I thought MacbookPro's were only capable of outputting 24-bit 96khz audio, how are you guys hooking up the mojo to your MacBook Pro's?


 
  
 I have not used Jriver so I don't know. The is an add on app for iTunes call Bit-Perfect which forces bit perfect playback from iTunes.
  
 I use USB to hook up Mojo with my Macbook. I have the 15-inch Retina 2012 so it can only output 24/96 via optical output. But, USB can go all the way up to 24/192.


----------



## headwhacker

arnolfibus said:


> I also use Vox but it didn't show the correct sampling rate on the mojo. Reading your message, I assume there is an option in the preference to bypass core audio. I will check tonight. Thanks!


 
  
 Vox Preferences -> Audio -> Synchronize Sample Rate with player


----------



## headwhacker

ike1985 said:


> I'm just guessing here but I would assume it's the same as a phone, if you use USB you by-pass the MAC's onboard DAC.


 
  
 That's correct


----------



## Ike1985

headwhacker said:


> That's correct


 
  
 Great.  If I may ask, do I need to order any special cables to hook the mojo to the MacBook pro?


----------



## Lieon

daveisthemusic said:


> Thanks so much, that sounds very promising to me. I'm a composer and listen mostly to modern instrumental music, world music / soundtrack etc, so having those improvements in the mid-high frequency ranges will be a better match for me than the E17's more/fuller bass. Great to hear the comparisons - I think you've just sold me on the Mojo!


 

 I listen to a lot of classical/instrumental and the Mojo has excellent timbre. Its a perfect match for that genre of music due to its uncanny ability to distinguish each and every instrument very distinctly AND retain very good dynamic range across the board. The E17 I find colors the track too much for classical. I think you'll be in for a treat with the Mojo


----------



## headwhacker

ike1985 said:


> Great.  If I may ask, do I need to order any special cables to hook the mojo to the MacBook pro?


 
  
 Most USB cable should work. Mojo comes with one but way short for desktop use. However, there are USB cable setup only for charging and not for data transfer.


----------



## jarnopp

kt66 said:


> why is it 3v when most amps are expecting 2v, surely there will be overload issues? I'll find out later




Chord posted several pages back that you could get 2v with double cyan volume setting. The advantage of doing the manual setting over the line level setting is that it will be remembered when you power off and back on. I don't know first hand though, still waiting for batch 3 from Moon.


----------



## Mojo ideas

xeroian said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Sounds like you have quite a few Mojo addons in the pipeline. You have talked about three or four additional modules, plus Apple and Android "packs" and now a connector. Quite a nice revenue stream if dealers are prepared to stock them and customers can track them down. Will you be offering a direct mail order service in the UK? I bought a second Hugo charger directly from Chord but I know this is not currently an advertised service.
> 
> Ian


 In truth we are not really considering these first add on items as a significant revenue stream instead we see them as a way of getting new people started and able to use Mojo. We had to keep them as separate items from Mojo as we were fighting every penny to get to the magic sub four hundred pounds. This was a very very tough thing to do,it's a price performance issue. That had we'd failed we would not have been able to address a wider audience. You see it our intention to bring more non audiophiles into this business this will help the whole industry not just us. We intend to take very little profit then from these start up kits but by making things easier we will win more customers overall.


----------



## musicheaven

mojo ideas said:


> In truth we are not really considering these first add on items as a significant revenue stream instead we see them as a way of getting new people started and able to use Mojo. We had to keep them as separate items from Mojo as we were fighting every penny to get to the magic sub four hundred pounds. This was a very very tough thing to do,it's a price performance issue. That had we'd failed we would not have been able to address a wider audience. You see it our intention to bring more non audiophiles into this business this will help the whole industry not just us. We intend to take very little profit then from these start up kits but by making things easier we will win more customers overall.




Thanks John that's actually a noble goal however most users on this site have graduated to the audiophile level and a good number wants to own one of your FPGA based designs, at least the most affordable one and I am surely one of them. Who does not want to own one? I, and a lot of other members here, believe you are offering an excellent deal for such a fine amp/DAC. I am not convinced you'll necessarily gain additional consumers for your higher end product. The force under action is one of price/features and mainly affordability but at the stage you're in, attempting to attract additional new customers seem to be a natural undertaking. Just so you know that for us consumers, it's still a chunk of money and for some, it might mean buying additional hardware to make it work to its fullest, that's what I believe is a strong statement and belief in your product and technical ability. I am just hoping you're not going to rush manufacturing so you can make the demand. On the subject of manufacturing, what's your QC process you go through before releasing the Mojo?


----------



## xeroian

mojo ideas said:


> In truth we are not really considering these first add on items as a significant revenue stream instead we see them as a way of getting new people started and able to use Mojo. We had to keep them as separate items from Mojo as we were fighting every penny to get to the magic sub four hundred pounds. This was a very very tough thing to do,it's a price performance issue. That had we'd failed we would not have been able to address a wider audience. You see it our intention to bring more non audiophiles into this business this will help the whole industry not just us. We intend to take very little profit then from these start up kits but by making things easier we will win more customers overall.




Hi John 

Sorry if you thought I was suggesting Chord might be planning overpriced addons. What I was trying to say is that while we hobbyists have an interest in addons many dealers often are not as enthusiastic about stocking widgets. Hence the question about a mail order option.

Ian


----------



## Mojo ideas

musicheaven said:


> Thanks John that's actually a noble goal however most users on this site have graduated to the audiophile level and a good number wants to own one of your FPGA based designs, at least the most affordable one and I am surely one of them. Who does not want to own one? I, and a lot of other members here, believe you are offering an excellent deal for such a fine amp/DAC. I am not convinced you'll necessarily gain additional consumers for your higher end product. The force under action is one of price/features and mainly affordability but at the stage you're in, attempting to attract additional new customers seem to be a natural undertaking. Just so you know that for us consumers, it's still a chunk of money and for some, it might mean buying additional hardware to make it work to its fullest, that's what I believe is a strong statement and belief in your product and technical ability. I am just hoping you're not going to rush manufacturing so you can make the demand. On the subject of manufacturing, what's your QC process you go through before releasing the Mojo?


 Fortunately we are well connected into our worldwide distribution network and we get daily enemy hourly up dates. It seems that we have indeed tapped a huge market as the volumes of orders now hitting us could not be from only us audiophiles our retailers are saying that they have never seen such frenetic sales activity before on any product like this before. So we are in for an interesting time I think.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mojo ideas said:


> Fortunately we are well connected into our worldwide distribution network and we get daily enemy hourly up dates. It seems that we have indeed tapped a huge market as the volumes of orders now hitting us could not be from only us audiophiles our retailers are saying that they have never seen such frenetic sales activity before on any product like this before. So we are in for an interesting time I think.


 
Not enemy ... Even an hourly update.


----------



## headwhacker

Just got my second Mojo, however, it emits a sort of RF noise when connected to a USB charger. Both directly from a wall wart or a battery charger. Sometimes it's soft and can barely hear it unless I put it touching my ears. Sometimes it's loud enough that I can hear it 2 feet away from me and sound like there is a fan inside.
  
 My first Mojo is dead silent. Did I get the busted unit?


----------



## musicheaven

mojo ideas said:


> Not enemy ... Even an hourly update.




No problems John, any comments on your Mojo QC process, just as student of amp/DAC niche based manufacturing design and release processes.


----------



## musicheaven

headwhacker said:


> Just got my second Mojo, however, it emits a sort of RF noise when connected to a USB charger. Both directly from a wall wart or a battery charger. Sometimes it's soft and can barely hear it unless I put it touching my ears. Sometimes it's loud enough that I can hear it 2 feet away from me and sound like there is a fan inside.
> 
> My first Mojo is dead silent. Did I get the busted unit?




Do you have another 5V 2.0 A USB wall charger say from an iPad or other Notebook devices? I would try to find out if the issue is not with a faulty USB charger or battery charger that does not charge to full voltage/Power. If necessary try charging your Mojo from a car cigarette lighter charger rated at 5V/2A, Just some suggestions to check the power charger module before you conclude the problem is with the Mojo. Last, do you know even if it makes noise, that it is or isn't charging the unit?


----------



## headwhacker

musicheaven said:


> Do you have another 5V 2.0 A USB wall charger say from an iPad or other Notebook devices? I would try to find out if the issue is not with a faulty USB charger or battery charger that does not charge to full voltage/Power. If necessary try charging your Mojo from a car cigarette lighter charger rated at 5V/2A, Just some suggestions to check the power charger module before you conclude the problem is with the Mojo. Last, do you know even if it makes noise, that it is or isn't charging the unit?


 
 Yup tried different chargers, (laptop, wall charger, ipad charger and battery) the wall charger and battery has both 1A/2A output. The 2nd Mojo consistently emit noise on all chargers, while I tried the 1st mojo and it's silent on all chargers.


----------



## musicheaven

headwhacker said:


> Yup tried different chargers, (laptop, wall charger, ipad charger and battery) the wall charger and battery has both 1A/2A output. The 2nd Mojo consistently emit noise on all chargers, while I tried the 1st mojo and it's silent on all chargers.




Got it, I thought your first Mojo was dead on arrival though, so no life signs from the charging function as for the second, it's a dud dude! Back to the store again. Now you know why I asked John their QC process, seems that they have a high rate of failures or low MTBF (mean time between failure).


----------



## headwhacker

It's still working fine other than the audible noise while charging. When playing music via USB or optical everything seems ok and I don't hear any noise. Definitely, it will go back to the store.


----------



## Mython

musicheaven said:


> Now you know why I asked John their QC process, seems that they have a high rate of failures or low MTBF (mean time between failure).


 
  
  
 Yes, your previous post was very blatantly a 'leading' question, but you are drastically overstating things - just because there have been a few mentions, in this thread, of issues, does not mean there is a 'high rate of failures' - Mojos are selling _by the bucketload_, globally.


----------



## musicheaven

mython said:


> Yes, your previous post was very blatantly a 'leading' question, but you are drastically overstating things - just because there have been a few mentions, in this thread, of issues, does not mean there is a 'high rate of failures' - Mojos are selling _by the bucketload_, globally.




I think you got this device too close to your heart, if they increase their output chances are you could have a higher rate of failures, it does not mean the whole batch is bad but two in a row is statistically significant. Let Chord discuss the matter and clear the air.


----------



## Tony1110

headwhacker said:


> It's still working fine other than the audible noise while charging. When playing music via USB or optical everything seems ok and I don't hear any noise. Definitely, it will go back to the store.




Mine was doing the same thing. It stopped happening once I switched to a more powerful charger. If you're getting a full charge and there are no issues elsewhere then I think you're being a little bit hasty in returning it. It's not really a fault.


----------



## Mython

musicheaven said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, your previous post was very blatantly a 'leading' question, but you are drastically overstating things - just because there have been a few mentions, in this thread, of issues, does not mean there is a 'high rate of failures' - Mojos are selling _by the bucketload_, globally.
> ...


 
  
  
 Why do you think I have it close to my heart?
  
 Because I started the thread?
  
  
  
 No, I simply pointed out that you have seen/heard a few issues on the internet and then decided to state
  


musicheaven said:


> .... seems that they have a high rate of failures or low MTBF (mean time between failure).


 
  
  
 But they may represent only a tiny fraction of _less than_ 1% of total units sold, for all you know.   No one (least of all me) is trying to hide anything - no air needs to be 'cleared', as you put it. John Franks has been very open about a few early units having issues that have now been addressed and anyone owning affected units will have them gladly replaced by Chord's dealer network.
  
 Please be careful before you make public allegations that there are a 'high rate of failures' or 'low MTBF', based upon very little factual knowledge of the true numbers of perfectly-functional units vs a few faulty units, globally.


----------



## stevemiddie

Absolutely no issues with my Mojo and that includes being hooked up to my S6. (Qatar only has 4G so that may be a reason)


----------



## jay4sound

Hi My mojo does not hold charge. The battery is empty after a couple of days without use from being fully charged. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## mscott58

jay4sound said:


> Hi My mojo does not hold charge. The battery is empty after a couple of days without use from being fully charged. Any ideas? Thanks.


 
 I assume it's turned off? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## musicheaven

mscott58 said:


> I assume it's turned off? :veryevil:
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)




Oh that's bad 

Maybe another dud dude! 



Questions to Chord:

I went to Chord website and no info/data on the input charging power requirements except for the following:

Mojo charges in just 4 hours to provide up to 10 hours use.

Using a micro-USB, does that mean it can be charged on a computer USB input and if so that usually means a 5V/0.5A output which is way less than a 5V/2A charger might it be that it cannot perform fast charging?

What would you guys from Chord say as far as the power requirement for charging the battery?

I believe that's important to see if this can handle a faster charging time.


----------



## jay4sound

Thanks and yes,although, I agree always best to consider the obvious.


----------



## Mython

musicheaven said:


> Using a micro-USB, does that mean it can be charged on a computer USB input and if so that usually means a 5V/0.5A output which is way less than a 5V/2A charger might it be that it cannot perform fast charging?
> 
> What would you guys from Chord say as far as the power requirement for charging the battery?
> 
> I believe that's important to see if this can handle a faster charging time.


 
  
 From the second post, at the beginning of this thread:


----------



## arnolfibus

On the Chord mojo manual, it is specified that the requirement is at least 1A http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf. I charged mine with a 1,5A 5V wall charger and it took around 3-3,5 hours for the charge light to switch off.
  
 Could someone please post a close up picture of one of its mojo ball (device switched off)?


----------



## gavinfabl

mojo ideas said:


> Fortunately we are well connected into our worldwide distribution network and we get daily enemy hourly up dates. It seems that we have indeed tapped a huge market as the volumes of orders now hitting us could not be from only us audiophiles our retailers are saying that they have never seen such frenetic sales activity before on any product like this before. So we are in for an interesting time I think.




Congratulations and thanks on creating and manufacturing such a superb, amazing and successful product


----------



## stevemiddie

gavinfabl said:


> Congratulations on such a superb, amazing and successful product


 
 +1


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

jay4sound said:


> Thanks and yes,although, I agree always best to consider the obvious.


 
 How many charge cycles, have you gone through?


----------



## Tony1110

mython said:


> Why do you think I have it close to my heart?
> 
> Because I started the thread?
> 
> ...




Perhaps you should create another thread for petty and tedious complaints. It'd probably lighten the traffic here by a good 50%.


----------



## blorbed

Just received my mojo today, initially going to use it with my iPhone while I decide on a suitable DAP.
  
 Had a heart stopping moment though when I just checked to see how the initial charging process was going.
  
 Charging LED was still illuminated and the mojo was emitting a high pitched noise. I'd used an iPod 5V/1A charger, on removal and plugged into the USB port of my MacBook Pro the light is extinguished and everything seems hunky dory. Phew!!
  
 Nope, scratch that, getting the same noise, it can ratch up in intensity, initially as sort of whine, like a portable hard disk drive running, to an almost screech. When the mojo is powered up and the charging cable is still attached the noise drops considerably, but can still be heard.
  
 Doesn't look good, can anyone confirm, is their mojo completely silent during the charging process?


----------



## jay4sound

mathi8vadhanan said:


> How many charge cycles, have you gone through?


Not that many - 4 or 5.


----------



## imattersuk

ike1985 said:


> Great.  If I may ask, do I need to order any special cables to hook the mojo to the MacBook pro?


 
 I get 192 via USB and SPDIF / Headphone socket (3.5mm) to Optical using this cable. 13" MBP 2015 model
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003NT6RDO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

jay4sound said:


> Not that many - 4 or 5.


 
 I'm around 3 or 4 cycles. But, mine lasts longer than the AK120 II feeding optical.
 May I know, what charger you're using? 
 Also, did you leave it on charge  for the initial 10 hrs? 
  
 Sorry for asking so many questions. Just trying to help, before you return it.


----------



## Mython

Not a bad idea, that, Tony.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
 ....but on a serious note, it's cool that everyone should feel free to air their concerns in the thread. No one needs to feel like anything is being hidden or swept under the carpet.
  
 I suppose it's easy for folks to focus intensely on this little microcosm within cyberspace, at the potential risk of losing perspective on what may be happening in the real world, _around_ the world (and I say that in regard to _*both*_ the negative and the positive aspects discussed herein). Nearly _all_ of us (I'm no exception) are guilty of losing perspective, in one thread or another, on one forum or another, _somewhere or other_, in cyberspace, from time to time.


----------



## musicheaven

mython said:


> Why do you think I have it close to my heart?
> 
> Because I started the thread?
> 
> ...




I think you read too much into my post.



mython said:


> From the second post, at the beginning of this thread:






tony1110 said:


> Perhaps you should create another thread for petty and tedious complaints. It'd probably lighten the traffic here by a good 50%.




We used to have a thread that dealt with instructions and debugging steps when one would have issues with the unit for the DX50, that actually would not be a bad idea. 

@Mython you may want to set such a thread or at least have someone here start one, this way you won't have a traffic of people complaining about their battery going flat or not being able to charge their unit.

Now the charging amperage, is it 1.0 Amp or 1.5A? I sure know that most PC won't be able to fast charge the unit since it outputs a low charging current (0.5 A).


----------



## Mython

musicheaven said:


> .... the charging amperage, is it 1.0 Amp or 1.5A? I sure know that most PC won't be able to fast charge the unit since it outputs a low charging current (0.5 A).


 
  
  
 The charger can be rated at any amperage you care to choose, provided it is _at least_  1.0 amp.   The Mojo charging circuit will only draw the amount of current it requires, and no more, even if the charger is rated at 20 million amps.
  
  
 Yes, you are correct - except in extraordinarily rare cases, that does mean using a dedicated wall charger (or substantial powerpack), rather than a computer USB port.


----------



## jay4sound

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I'm around 3 or 4 cycles. But, mine lasts longer than the AK120 II feeding optical.
> May I know, what charger you're using?
> Also, did you leave it on charge  for the initial 10 hrs?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions. Just trying to help, before you return it.


 Thank you for your help, I am using an htc plug in phone charges and a computer with usb 2 port. I did charge for 10 hours but turned it on briefly to have a listen after about 3 hours for a couple of minutes. 
I will try charging overnight then running it until it discharges.


----------



## Mython

jay4sound said:


> mathi8vadhanan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm around 3 or 4 cycles. But, mine lasts longer than the AK120 II feeding optical.
> ...


 
  
  
 Please check what the output current capability is, for each of your chargers.
  
 Thanks


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mython said:


> The charger can be rated at any amperage you care to choose, provided it is _at least_  1.0 amp.   The Mojo charging circuit will only draw the amount of current it requires, and no more, even if the charger is rated at 20 million amps.
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct - except in extraordinarily rare cases, that does mean using a dedicated wall charger (or substantial powerpack), rather than a computer USB port.


 
 +1. Charging via computer's USB port is very slow and not advised. Some port don't even provide the rated 0.5A, that's why some USB ports have the 'lightning' symbol, indicating it provides the full rates 0.5A. Also, never use the device while charging via computer, you're just trickle charging which is not good for battery.
  
 Highly recommend one of these Anker chargers.


----------



## Duncan

mython said:


> The charger can be rated at any amperage you care to choose, provided it is _at least_  1.0 amp.   The Mojo charging circuit will only draw the amount of current it requires, and no more, even if the charger is rated at 20 million amps.
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct - except in extraordinarily rare cases, that does mean using a dedicated wall charger (or substantial powerpack), rather than a computer USB port.


I go away for a day and it takes me 90 minutes to catch up!

Anyhow, the mojo draws a maximum of 0.90 amps, so no real need for 1.5 amp or higher chargers, although as per the quote, my charger puts out 2.5a per port and mojo only takes what it needs


----------



## jay4sound

mathi8vadhanan said:


> +1. Charging via computer's USB port is very slow and not advised. Some port don't even provide the rated 0.5A, that's why some USB ports have the 'lightning' symbol, indicating it provides the full rates 0.5A. Also, never use the device while charging via computer, you're just trickle charging which is not good for battery.
> 
> Highly recommend one of these Anker chargers.


Thanks I have found a wall charger rated at 1.7amps and will use that.


----------



## mscott58

I might get beat up for this, but if you want to take the Mojo and get, well, even more "mojo" out of it then try running it through an ALO CDM. The tubes add that extra little bit of warmth IMHO. The Mojo isn't dry at all, but the CDM adds a bit of smoothness and emotion, without losing any of the Mojo's awesome resolution and musicality. 
  
 I'm not the first to recommend this, but wanted to add that I had now played with it and prefer the Mojo/CDM combination (and BTW I'm using Mullard 6021 tubes in the CDM). 
  
 Now does it make fiscal sense to add a $1450 element into your system? Depends on your taste of course. Is it X times better? Not in my opinion, but it is better to my ears. 
  
 And what about portability? Well that goes out the window. It's more a "transportable" stack at this point. Here's the trio in action (AK100/Mojo/CDM). What you can't see is the ALO SXC22 cable connecting the Mojo and the CDM. 
  

  
 Cheers


----------



## musicheaven

mscott58 said:


> I might get beat up for this, but if you want to take the Mojo and get, well, even more "mojo" out of it then try running it through an ALO CDM. The tubes add that extra little bit of warmth IMHO. The Mojo isn't dry at all, but the CDM adds a bit of smoothness and emotion, without losing any of the Mojo's awesome resolution and musicality.
> 
> I'm not the first to recommend this, but wanted to add that I had now played with it and prefer the Mojo/CDM combination (and BTW I'm using Mullard 6021 tubes in the CDM).
> 
> ...




That's amazing, fantastic setup. I was just wondering placing a tube amp after the Mojo. Hifiman also has a nice little tube amp somewhat more affordable one can throw in the Mojo path, again portability is not going to work because it's a desktop device but I am sure the result can be more than satisfactory.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Does the Mojo has USB BC 1.2 standard (Battery Charging Standard)? Does anyone knows?


----------



## Mojo ideas

headwhacker said:


> Just got my second Mojo, however, it emits a sort of RF noise when connected to a USB charger. Both directly from a wall wart or a battery charger. Sometimes it's soft and can barely hear it unless I put it touching my ears. Sometimes it's loud enough that I can hear it 2 feet away from me and sound like there is a fan inside.
> 
> My first Mojo is dead silent. Did I get the busted unit?







headwhacker said:


> It's still working fine other than the audible noise while charging. When playing music via USB or optical everything seems ok and I don't hear any noise. Definitely, it will go back to the store.


 Hello sorry for not posting sooner Yes we've shipped many thousands of units and we have had a very few well under ten with this problem it's due to a regulator issue on some early units. Naturally we soon altered the process and have solved this issue but there are a few out there please take it in for an immediate replacement. John E. Franks.


----------



## blorbed

mojo ideas said:


> Hello sorry for not posting sooner Yes we've shipped many thousands of units and we have had a very few well under ten with this problem it's due to a regulator issue on some early units. Naturally we soon altered the process and have solved this issue but there are a few out there please take it in for an immediate replacement. John E. Franks.


 

 Do you know what serial numbers are affected by this problem?
  
 My mojo arrived today and it too suffers from a noise during charging, it can be anything from a sound like the spinning disks on a portable hard drive to a high pitched shriek, audible from some distance. 
  
 Bought over the internet from a hifi retailer in the South of England. I live in the North West, do I have to return to them or can I use a retailer closer to home?


----------



## cloudkicker

This thread moves too fast so I may have missed it, but how many charge cycles can we expect from the Mojo and is the battery serviceable?


----------



## jamato8

cloudkicker said:


> This thread moves too fast so I may have missed it, but how many charge cycles can we expect from the Mojo and is the battery serviceable?


 

 I think 10 years was mentioned. On cycles I don't know but normally you don't go deep cycles each time. The battery is replaceable by a dealer as it is just pin fitting vs the soldering of the Hugo.


----------



## Duncan

Guess my weekend might just get busy...

QED Cables have sent me a couple of their reference USB cables to try, time to put Mojo through his DSD trials


----------



## Paul Meakin

musicheaven said:


> That's amazing, fantastic setup. I was just wondering placing a tube amp after the Mojo. Hifiman also has a nice little tube amp somewhat more affordable one can throw in the Mojo path, again portability is not going to work because it's a desktop device but I am sure the result can be more than satisfactory.




I think Fostex have a portable tube amp; HP-V1?


----------



## mscott58

paul meakin said:


> I think Fostex have a portable tube amp; HP-V1?


 
 And Woo has their new one also.


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > @Mojo ideas please can you tell me whether the Mojo USB input is asynchronous.
> ...


 
  
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> Yes it is and fully immune to jitter too! John F.


 
  
  
 Thank you both. I feel reassured. I am sat hovering over the buy it button for the Mojo. However I am wary of the Chord mojo not being specified in the manual as asynchronous. http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf
  
 I have written a thread about this but don't really expect any replies. http://www.head-fi.org/t/786638/why-is-the-chord-mojo-usb-input-not-specified-as-asynchronous
  
 I hope that it will be clear for everyone like me, looking at Chord products and wondering about clocking. Thus I dedicated a thread to it.
  
 I know just from reviews and impressions that the Mojo and Hugo must be performing well.
  
 One last word to everyone, please is it OK to think of using the Mojo as almost permanent desktop? Many thanks all.


----------



## musicheaven

greenbow said:


> Thank you both. I feel reassured. I am sat hovering over the buy it button for the Mojo. However I am wary of the Chord mojo not being specified in the manual as asynchronous. http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf
> 
> I have written a thread about this but don't really expect any replies. http://www.head-fi.org/t/786638/why-is-the-chord-mojo-usb-input-not-specified-as-asynchronous
> 
> ...




Absolutely that's pretty much how I intend to use it, I will wire it through different amps working as a DAC because hey how many times can you have a DAC that's not off the shelf, further I will compare it to other portable and not so portable DAC I own. I do have the feeling it'll turn out to be one of my favorite DACs if not the favorite one. I'll be on the look out for a future Hugo TT but that's a different story.


----------



## jlbrach

The beauty of the Mojo is the performance one gets relative to the size and portability..i do not understand why one would buy a Mojo and undermine its stregth by then pairing it with an amp that negates its portability....I have my Yiggy/Rag at home and if i go on a trip i take my Mojo now,I used to take the Hugo.....I also do not see the point of adding an amp which will then have its own coloation of the sound added to the Mojo.....of course this is all my humble opinion only


----------



## spook76

Onto an impression post:

What really impresses me is how Chord pulled off a more three dimensional, holographic sound than portable balanced amps (RSA Lightning and Intruder) without the need for a balanced output. After three years listening exclusively to balanced portable amps how a standard 3.5mm output can do this is quite an achievement. 

On another note: I have not had any noise, vibration or problems when charging my Mojo. I use a 1V Apple charger (iPhone/iPod) with a USB A to Micro B cable. My Mojo was a first batch from Moon Audio.


----------



## musicheaven

To that I have to say to each their own, you don't have to understand your neighbor but respect him/her in his/her choices. Use it as you see fit and ignore the na sayer.


----------



## iDesign

blorbed said:


> Do you know what serial numbers are affected by this problem?




Agreed. It would be helpful to know the serial numbers affected.


----------



## GreenBow

idesign said:


> Agreed. It would be helpful to know the serial numbers affected.


 

 Hell's teeth. I just ordered one, and I am naturally having the 'what have I done' feeling anyway. Then you post scare stories, lol.


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> Hell's teeth. I just ordered one, and I am naturally having the 'what have I done' feeling anyway. Then you post scare stories, lol. h34r:




What you have done is purchase a remarkable device at a remarkable price from a company in your backyard that will back you up in the remote chance that there is anything wrong with your unit.


----------



## jamato8

greenbow said:


> Hell's teeth. I just ordered one, and I am naturally having the 'what have I done' feeling anyway. Then you post scare stories, lol.


 

 There is nothing made that doesn't have a few hick-ups but I have zero issues with the Mojo sitting here and I doubt there will be but a few and as stated by Chord, all but the earliest shipped have the new regulator so there should be no worries.


----------



## blorbed

jamato8 said:


> There is nothing made that doesn't have a few hick-ups but I have zero issues with the Mojo sitting here and I doubt there will be but a few and as stated by Chord, all but the earliest shipped have the new regulator so there should be no worries.


 

 I hope you're right on that one. The mojo I received with the noise problems was purchased this Monday.


----------



## headwhacker

blorbed said:


> Just received my mojo today, initially going to use it with my iPhone while I decide on a suitable DAP.
> 
> Had a heart stopping moment though when I just checked to see how the initial charging process was going.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have 2 mojos, one is completely silent, the other is just like yours.


----------



## proedros

mojo ideas said:


> *Fortunately we are well connected into our worldwide distribution network* and we get daily enemy hourly up dates. It seems that we have indeed tapped a huge market as the volumes of orders now hitting us could not be from only us audiophiles our retailers are saying that they have never seen such frenetic sales activity before on any product like this before. So we are in for an interesting time I think.


 
  
 can we please have some mojos over in *Athens , Greece* ?
  
 your authorized seller/distributor still has zero mojos to demosntrate/sell

 pretty please ? thank you


----------



## headwhacker

tony1110 said:


> Mine was doing the same thing. It stopped happening once I switched to a more powerful charger. If you're getting a full charge and there are no issues elsewhere then I think you're being a little bit hasty in returning it. It's not really a fault.


 
  
 Did you read all my post? How much more powerful are you talking about than a 1A and 2A chargers I used. Not to mention I have another Mojo that is completely silent with the same chargers.


----------



## wirefriend

wirefriend said:


> I have ordered it a few days ago. The expected shipment is unfortuantelly in a few weeks. I will let you know how it works after I get it.


 
 This cable:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/301228419677?dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2F301228419677
 has arrived.
 Works well with Samsung S3 + Mojo with Onkyo ang Hiby players (which use custom USB audio drivers).


----------



## mjdutton

jamato8 said:


> I think 10 years was mentioned. On cycles I don't know but normally you don't go deep cycles each time. The battery is replaceable by a dealer as it is just pin fitting vs the soldering of the Hugo.


 
 The battery might have a shelf life of 10 years, but in normal use it will need replacing before then. I think that the Mojo is a plug and socket replacement.  It's likely that it will be be replaced with a new battery technology  within a couple of years, probably Lithium Sulphur (Li-S) which has a great power density and more charge cycles (1500+)


----------



## headwhacker

mojo ideas said:


> Hello sorry for not posting sooner Yes we've shipped many thousands of units and we have had a very few well under ten with this problem it's due to a regulator issue on some early units. Naturally we soon altered the process and have solved this issue but there are a few out there please take it in for an immediate replacement. John E. Franks.


 
  
 No Problem John, thanks for responding.


----------



## purdah

mjdutton said:


> within a couple of years, probably Lithium Sulphur (Li-S) which has a great power density and more charge cycles (1500+)


 
  
 But also a lower cell voltage and different charging characteristics so it is unlikely to be swappable with the Li-po battery in the Mojo.
  
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium%E2%80%93sulfur_battery


----------



## Lieon

headwhacker said:


> I have 2 mojos, one is completely silent, the other is just like yours.




Same here. Mine emits a high pitched whine whenever it's being charged but it does not transmit through my earphones. Not sure if I should have it replaced? What would you guys do?


----------



## Tony1110

headwhacker said:


> Did you read all my post? How much more powerful are you talking about than a 1A and 2A chargers I used. Not to mention I have another Mojo that is completely silent with the same chargers.




I believe I quoted your post in its entirety and I don't recall anything about a second Mojo. A 2 Amp charger rectified the noise issue for me but I'm not sure my unit was as bad as what you and one or two others are describing.


----------



## headwhacker

tony1110 said:


> I believe I quoted your post in its entirety and I don't recall anything about a second Mojo. A 2 Amp charger rectified the noise issue for me but I'm not sure my unit was as bad as what you and one or two others are describing.


 
  
 Please read the whole conversation not just a single post about a topic before responding. This has been a problem I see with may folks in headfi. commenting on a single post and not reading the whole conversation leading to out of context or misinformed responses. Usually leads to unnecessary arguments.


----------



## georgelai57

I'm not a fan of the Mojo remembering the last volume settings - I guess I must reduce my number of IEMs and headphones. Anyway, like a good old fashioned volume dial with on/off clicks, I now turn the Mojo volume all the way down (to red) before switching off.


----------



## headwhacker

lieon said:


> Same here. Mine emits a high pitched whine whenever it's being charged but it does not transmit through my earphones. Not sure if I should have it replaced? What would you guys do?


 
  
 John confirmed that is an issue on some of the units which they have corrected. See his response.
  
 I will get mine replaced.


----------



## mscott58

georgelai57 said:


> I'm not a fan of the Mojo remembering the last volume settings - I guess I must reduce my number of IEMs and headphones. Anyway, like a good old fashioned volume dial with on/off clicks, I now turn the Mojo volume all the way down (to red) before switching off.




And always remember to take it off Line-out mode before listening directly to the Mojo. In playing with my CDM today I plugged my K10s into the Mojo while it was still in line-out and oh-my-goodness it was loud. Fastest I've moved it a while in turning it off! Ouch


----------



## x RELIC x

Look at the volume colours before listening, highly recommended.


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> Look at the volume colours before listening, highly recommended.




Yeah, that would have been smart! Problem is I was doing head-to-head comparisons of using the Mojo amped and not and was unfortunately thinking more about the music then the settings. Doh!


----------



## x RELIC x

mscott58 said:


> Yeah, that would have been smart! Problem is I was doing head-to-head comparisons of using the Mojo amped and not and was unfortunately thinking more about the music then the settings. Doh!




I had similar thing testing gear (not with the Mojo).. Blew my ears out. First and last time that'll ever happen for me!


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> I had similar thing testing gear (not with the Mojo).. Blew my ears out. First and last time that'll ever happen for me!


 
 Seriously. 
  
 One of my rules of life is "it's good to have scar tissue, but not scar tissue on top of your scar tissue."

 So endeth today's lesson.


----------



## georgelai57

It's funny though that when that happens, we always try to quickly reduce the offending volume instead of just yanking the jack out of the amplifier.


----------



## mscott58

georgelai57 said:


> It's funny though that when that happens, we always try to quickly reduce the offending volume instead of just yanking the jack out of the amplifier.


 
 To be honest I can't actually remember if I turned the volume down, hit stop, pulled the CIEMs out of my ears or what. I just had to make it stop. 
  
 Actually instead of waterboarding maybe they should use "IEM torture"?


----------



## prismstorm

On the above Instructions it states that 'Mojo will not power back on for at least 12 seconds after powering off. 
  

 However, on the Mojo Manual pdf found on Chord's site it states that you only have to wait 5 seconds between switching on or off for the power button to respond again.
  
 So which is correct? 
  

  
 The above pic is a 'Turbo Power Supply' that supports Motorola's 'Adaptive Charging' for the Nexus 6, it basically charges extra quickly when the device it is charging supports the adaptive charging. Can this be used to charge the Mojo or will it fry the circuits and explode in my face?


----------



## mscott58

prismstorm said:


> On the above Instructions it states that 'Mojo will not power back on for at least 12 seconds after powering off.
> 
> 
> However, on the Mojo Manual pdf found on Chord's site it states that you only have to wait 5 seconds between switching on or off for the power button to respond again.
> ...


 
  
 In my experience with the Mojo it's closer to 5 seconds.


----------



## Wyd4

I can't stop playing with my balls.
 Hope they have good warranty.


----------



## cho8

headwhacker said:


> Please read the whole conversation not just a single post about a topic before responding. This has been a problem I see with may folks in headfi. commenting on a single post and not reading the whole conversation leading to out of context or misinformed responses. Usually leads to unnecessary arguments.




I think you might be a bit sensitive on this issue. As far as I've read, the reply to your post only suggested a more powerful charger based on his own experience. You came back with a 'read my post before you comment' reply which is a bit abrasive. I was thinking along the same lines that if your unit is working properly otherwise it might be a better idea not to act hastily and return it just because there are a few concentrated posts on an Internet forum. Obviously, based on your own real world usage it can only be up to yourself to decide if it's worth returning so what anyone else says is just advice. Don't shoot the messenger is the often used phrase.

On a separate very minor thing and this is about using some common sense rather than having a dig at others way of thinking, does being able to turn your unit back on after 5 or 12 seconds make a big difference?


----------



## purdah

I just picked up a Mojo from my local dealer.
  
 I am glad I checked it before leaving the store as the optical cover was jammed opened and the unit did not turn on.
  
 This is a little strange given the lipo battery. Lipos should be stored at 60-80% of full charge, this maximises the storage time for a lipo battery.
  
 As the unit did not turn on this would seem as though that unit was sent out in a discharged state. Had it not been discovered this early then the battery could be permanently damaged if it self discharged below 3v per cell.
  
 The dealer was happy to exchange on the spot, luckily he had one spare out of the 4 he was issued.
  
 I playing it now from my MBP whilst writing this post so there is one happy customer here!


----------



## headwhacker

cho8 said:


> I think you might be a bit sensitive on this issue. As far as I've read, the reply to your post only suggested a more powerful charger based on his own experience. You came back with a 'read my post before you comment' reply which is a bit abrasive. I was thinking along the same lines that if your unit is working properly otherwise it might be a better idea not to act hastily and return it just because there are a few concentrated posts on an Internet forum. Obviously, based on your own real world usage it can only be up to yourself to decide if it's worth returning so what anyone else says is just advice. Don't shoot the messenger is the often used phrase.
> 
> *On a separate very minor thing and this is about using some common sense rather than having a dig at others way of thinking, does being able to turn your unit back on after 5 or 12 seconds make a big difference?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Dude you are mixing topics/things up. Again, I suggest you re-read the posts again. Otherwise, my response will appear abrasive again. I know this thread moves very quickly so I'll avoid petty arguments as much as possible.


----------



## joesean

headwhacker said:


> Please read the whole conversation not just a single post about a topic before responding. This has been a problem I see with may folks in headfi. commenting on a single post and not reading the whole conversation leading to out of context or misinformed responses. Usually leads to unnecessary arguments.



 


what happen brooo...?? c'mon..


----------



## netterly

I haven't read the whole thread but anyone already compared sound quality to the iDSD Micro or iDSD Nano?


----------



## x RELIC x

netterly said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but anyone already compared sound quality to the iDSD Micro or iDSD Nano?




The 'search this thread' feature is a great tool to use. :wink_face:

Here are the results searching "iDSD":

http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=IDSD&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=784602&advanced=1


----------



## purk

netterly said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but anyone already compared sound quality to the iDSD Micro or iDSD Nano?


 
 This is based on memory, but the Mojo may have a very slight edge in term of over all sound quality.  I remember the iDSD Micro being a tad less open compared to the Mojo.  This is with the HD800 by the way.


----------



## obsidyen

I think Mojo kills iDSD Micro in terms of sound quality. No contest.


----------



## musicheaven

The micro iDSD is an interesting device full of fancy copyrighted features which can't be copied, at least not legally. It's main emphasis by the majority of reviewers, seems to be summarized as a great amp but an ok DAC. The Mojo on the other hand seems to be tilting on a great DAC but an ok amp. One might have to marry both to get the word great out of the combo.


----------



## Duncan

musicheaven said:


> The micro iDSD is an interesting device full of fancy copyrighted features which can't be copied, at least not legally. It's main emphasis by the majority of reviewers, seems to be summarized as a great amp but an ok DAC. *The Mojo on the other hand seems to be tilting on a great DAC but an ok amp. One might have to marry both to get the word great out of the combo.*


Damn all of you who mention(ed) about amping mojo...

Been testing, and am at the moment, charging the final piece of "The Cube", and it removes some of the lushness of the mojo, but gives extension and clarity of Hugo...

For how long (before my pockets split) I do not know, but will be running AK120 -> Mojo -> Vorzuge Pure II+

Cruel how they are sized so well together...


----------



## musicheaven

duncan said:


> Damn all of you who mention(ed) about amping mojo...
> 
> Been testing, and am at the moment, charging the final piece of "The Cube", and it removes some of the lushness of the mojo, but gives extension and clarity of Hugo...
> 
> ...




Or AK120->Mojo->Cavalli Liquid Carbon (desktop) or

AK120->Mojo->RSA Intruder (portability) or

Pick your own DAP->Mojo->Pick you own Amp

Possibilities are endless


----------



## Duncan

musicheaven said:


> Or AK120->Mojo->Cavalli Carbon


Shuddup!!

Must ignore... Must ignore...

Actually for balance, the amp in the mojo is fantastic, as the Vorzuge is charging in my bag, I'm back with just Mojo, and cannot fault it, let us not forget, for the selling price, it is (imo) a giant killer... The Vorzuge, well, that is just a stronger sling for David's stone.


----------



## jamestux

duncan said:


> Damn all of you who mention(ed) about amping mojo...
> 
> Been testing, and am at the moment, charging the final piece of "The Cube", and it removes some of the lushness of the mojo, but gives extension and clarity of Hugo...
> 
> ...


Just looked it up, you really must have very wide pockets!!


----------



## musicheaven

jamestux said:


> Just looked it up, you really must have very wide pockets!!




We should be happy for him, if he can afford it then let's celebrate! :beerchug


----------



## j0ewhite

Hi guys, not sure if this had been asked before.
  
 I'm getting an interconnect made to connect the X5 2nd Gen to the Chord Mojo.
  
 But what is the 4 pole 3.5mm jack configuration should be like? Thanks.
  
 Eg:


----------



## audionewbi

Here is my biggest rant against Mojo: the paint job used is easily removable. I already have two scratch mark and I do not know where they came from. I think Chord should have a look at it. I love how it feels, the non-slippery finish is great however the issue with black finish is how easily it shows the scratches.
  
 Right now listening with K3003 and I couldn't care less about the scratches, I guess the sound is what counts end of the day.


----------



## musicheaven

j0ewhite said:


> Hi guys, not sure if this had been asked before.
> 
> I'm getting an interconnect made to connect the X5 2nd Gen to the Chord Mojo.
> 
> ...




Are you trying to wire the Coax line of the X2 to the coax line of the Mojo? If so why 4-pole connectors?

As far as I can tell the Mojo does not have a line in plug so can't use that interconnect for that.

This is what you should ask your cable maker; make a 3.5 mm mono to mono male connectors short length 75 ohm coax cable wired this way:


----------



## x RELIC x

j0ewhite said:


> Hi guys, not sure if this had been asked before.
> 
> I'm getting an interconnect made to connect the X5 2nd Gen to the Chord Mojo.
> 
> But what is the 4 pole 3.5mm jack configuration should be like? Thanks.




For coaxial see below:

Source:
http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40478

X5ii coaxial pin configuration:



X5 first gen coaxial pin configuration:


----------



## Duncan

jamestux said:


> Just looked it up, you really must have very wide pockets!!


Blurry, squished on a train picture coming up



Out of shot is my Layla's... Haha, all a bit silly really to squeeze the last nth percentage of enjoyment out of my miserable commute...


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> For coaxial see below:
> 
> Source:
> http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40478




That's an awfull cable design, why the RCA on the other end, does the Mojo require an RCA connector? I don't own one right now so the pictures is all I have and it looks like the Mojo has a 3.5 mm mono jack for the coax line similar to the X2 ii.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> That's an awfull cable design, why the RCA on the other end, does the Mojo require an RCA connector? I don't own one right now so the pictures is all I have and it looks like the Mojo has a 3.5 mm mono jack for the coax lines liar to what the X2 ii has.




No, this is just the adaptor that comes with the X5ii. The original question was for making a custom cable from the X5ii to the Mojo so he wanted to know the pin configuration on the X5ii end.


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> No, this is just the adaptor that comes with the X5ii. The original question was for making a custom cable from the X5ii to the Mojo so he wanted to know the pin configuration on the X5ii end.




Thanks in this case I was trying to tell him to do it right and get a proper cable implementation, i. e, to use two 3.5 mm mono plugs which are easily available on eBay, then ask for a good coax cable like Canare or Mogami or Belden cable, wire those three together and voila, the easiest cable configuration and the one designed by the device manufacturers.

I have the X5 and I know the Coax Jack is still the same on the X5ii.


----------



## jamestux

duncan said:


> Blurry, squished on a train picture coming up
> 
> 
> 
> Out of shot is my Layla's... Haha, all a bit silly really to squeeze the last nth percentage of enjoyment out of my miserable commute...



My commute today is brought to me by the mighty Roni Size. Yesterday Maria Callas could not help so I thought I would go a bit higher energy today


----------



## x RELIC x

musicheaven said:


> Thanks in this case I was trying to tell him to do it right ang get a proper cable implementation, i. e, to use two 3.5 mm mono plugs which are easily available on eBay, then ask for a good coax cable like Canare or Mogami or Belden cable, wire those three together and voila, the easiest cable configuration and the one designed by the device manufacturers.
> 
> *I have the X5 and I know the Coax Jack is still the same on the X5ii*.




No, the coax pins are different as the second gen shares the jack with the line out (I have both in hand and tested both for coaxial out). The signal is at the tip for the X5 gen 1 and the ground is on the next pole. Just don't want anyone to get confused. See the link in my above post.


----------



## j0ewhite

x relic x said:


> For coaxial see below:
> 
> Source:
> http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40478
> ...


 
  
 Yes thanks. This is the information I need.


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> No, the coax pins are different as the second gen shares the jack with the line out (I have both in hand and tested both for coaxial out). The signal is at the tip for the X5 gen 1 and the ground is on the next pole. Just don't want anyone to get confused. See the link in my above post.




Thanks for clarifying, I guess Fiio decided to revamp their jacks (cheapen ). To be honest I don't like those shared connection design except if they are from the same domain, that is analog with analog and digital with digital.


----------



## x RELIC x

Agree, but the Mojo doesn't care. :wink_face:


----------



## musicheaven

x relic x said:


> Agree, but the Mojo doesn't care. :wink_face:




Maybe you should create a thread with all that useful info just for the Mojo like we did for the DX50. :wink_face:


----------



## Currawong

I suggest someone start a Wiki/Article. Then everyone can add bits as they come along.


----------



## musicheaven

Good idea, the only problem is where are you going to keep the wiki link in unless you inform the thread owner to add it to the first page, it won't be remembered or we'll just have too many members repeating asking for it. Do you keep wiki links somewhere on this site for people to refer to?


----------



## Duncan

It can be added to the first post easily enough


----------



## salla45

musicheaven said:


> Thanks for clarifying, I guess Fiio decided to revamp their jacks (cheapen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


musicheaven said:


> Thanks in this case I was trying to tell him to do it right and get a proper cable implementation, i. e, to use two 3.5 mm mono plugs which are easily available on eBay, then ask for a good coax cable like Canare or Mogami or Belden cable, wire those three together and voila, the easiest cable configuration and the one designed by the device manufacturers.
> 
> I have the X5 and I know the Coax Jack is still the same on the X5ii.


 
 Is there a proprietary cable which can be bought (URL link for ebay/amazon or other?), or is it a bespoke configuration only? 
  
 I have the X3ii and will be ordering the Mojo soon, and would like to be equipped for when it arrives


----------



## jazzfan

duncan said:


> It can be added to the first post easily enough


 
  
 A simple solution would be to use the Product page that is currently available. Since the Chord Mojo has already been tagged in this thread, each page of this thread automatically contains a link to the _Chord Mojo product page_ (see below Topics Discussed on the right hand side of each page). 
  


 Each product page contains a _Guide (i.e. wiki) section_ that can be updated with any information related to the product. Members can contribute to the Guide at any time with information on How To, Hist & Tips, Troubleshooting/Known Issues, etc.  All links to the Product page and the Guide section are automatically maintained.


----------



## oliverpool

I got these 2 cables some time back but not the micro USB model.
  

  
  
 I have been using the USB B cable for my iphone 6 and Herus + for sometime now. It works direct without the connectors or the apple CCK.  DSD and PCM up to 356K plays directly from Onkyo HF to my herus +.  As I got some convertors, I tried it with my iphone 5s using the USB B cable with 2 convertors to convert the USB B to micro USB. Again without any apple CCK and I could play DSD direct and 24/196 PCM to the Mojo as well.  See screen shots. The Julian Muller is a DSD file (The power white color on the mojo is hard to capture. The volume buttons are red in the picture)  Norah Jones in 24/196 with the blue power (196khz Pcm mode) is also shown.
  

  

  
 So there is a cheap short cable without using apple CCK available out there!


----------



## oliverpool

Herus+ running DSD with just the short cable.
  

  
  
 Oh there seems to be a bug with IOS 9.1. Onkyo HF will not play DSD from my herus+ or Mojo on iphone 6s with IOS 9.1.  You hear a very loud hiss with a very low song volume.  high res PCM files plays fine on both on IOS 9.1 
  
 I hope Apple new IOS 9.2 resolves this or there will be very angry folks.  
  
 Yes I tried the apple CCK but still the exact same issue. I wonder why no one else has brought this up.


----------



## Mython

Quote:


musicheaven said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest someone start a Wiki/Article. Then everyone can add bits as they come along.
> ...


 
  


duncan said:


> It can be added to the first post easily enough


 
  
  
  
  
 Nobody seems to read the first page of this thread anymore.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I am _continually_ updating the links, and posted Jazzfan's wiki/product page _(mentioned again at the top of the page you are reading right now)_ last week.
  
 Here's the post on the first page, with all the various links:
  
*www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread#post_11992416*
  
  
  
*HTH  *




  
  
 .


----------



## Mython

duncan said:


> jamestux said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked it up, you really must have very wide pockets!!
> ...


 
  
  
 <_COUGH!_>   errrm.... Duncan.... something appears to be missing from that stack... don't you think you might have forgotten something?
  
  
 It's looking much too thin, in the above pic.
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3840#post_12050526
  
  
 BTW, congratz on the camera focusing


----------



## mscott58

The Chord Mojo - Making 5am flights more enjoyable since Oct 2015.


----------



## Wyd4

Well this is awkward.
Sitting here with my $900 mojo....
With a pair of noble savants, a pair of asg2.5 and a pair of $60 koss portapros.

I can't seem to take the porta pros. Such an addictive combo


----------



## musicheaven

mython said:


> Nobody seems to read the first page of this thread anymore....
> 
> 
> I am _continually_ updating the links, and posted Jazzfan's wiki/product page _(mentioned again at the top of the page you are reading right now)_ last week.
> ...




Wooh that looks like a big pile of link mess 

@mythion see how we did the first page on the DX50:

Just make sure you click on the expendable link at the bottom of the first page.

*DX50 First Page - Please Click Me *

With a little html formatting you could have something that's s little bit more organized however I have to admit it to you, I can't count how many times we had to tell members to go to page 1, that's just the nature of the beast : the way this website is organized and there is nothing we can do about it. I was politely asking Amos about it because I know it's an issue. I was just hoping he had seen a solution for it.


----------



## OK-Guy

> I suggest someone start a Wiki/Article. Then everyone can add bits as they come along.


 

 there's a Wiki on the third post of the thread, there's a link on my sig, hth.


----------



## psikey

OK, so having got a Mojo I experienced a very noticeable leap in Audio perfection with my Shure SE846's connected to either my Note 4 (with UAPP) or my XPS13 notebook (with JRiver software) so for practical mobile use I was tempted to give a Sony ZX2 a try seeing as I got one cheap from Amazon Warehouse (also previously used a Dragonfly & HA-2). I know it needs 100hrs burn in to hit the sweet spot, but it didn't come close to the Mojo (some reasons posted here https://www.avforums.com/threads/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp-review.1987450/page-3#post-22819605 ).
  
 DSD playback out of the ZX2 is noticeably inferior to the Mojo plus the ZX2 is clunky as an Android device compared to Note 4 on latest android OS with my Note 4 also having great battery life plus decent storage 32GB+128GB SD (plus saved me £720 by returning the ZX2).
  
 So how to make my Note 4/Mojo a practical portable solution that's superb for audio and video. I decided to finally use my 64GB S6 for daily smartphone use (with Tidal music streaming) and setup the Note 4 as my main audio/video portable device seeing as the Note 4 screen is also stunning for watching movies.
  
 No case for the Mojo yet so how to keep it protected and linked to the Note 4? I will let the following photos show my solution:
  
  
 Quick photo of Note 4 next to the ZX2

  
 Coat the Mojo in a Vinyl jacket and attach with strong Velcro to a spare Note 4 case I have (so I can take the Note 4 out for normal use if needed)
 First short at a Template

  
 Final Vinyl with this super strong Velcro

  
  
 Mojo protected in the Vinyl
  

  

  
  
 Couple of sponge sticky pads for the whole assembly to rest on (more protection for the Mojo)
  

  
 Velcro applied to Mojo & case with shore OTG cable
  

  

  
 And having Mojo on the back makes for a great stand in Landscape for watching movies!
  

  
 Will obviously see what cases come out over the coming months but for now this is ideal while protecting my little Mojo (Vinyl & Velcro should easily come off later without damaging the Mojo). Easy to hold too as just grip the Mojo on the back with no need to put hand around Note 4 case.


----------



## Mython

musicheaven said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody seems to read the first page of this thread anymore....
> ...


 
  
  
 Well, sure, I can collapse the links easily enough, I suppose.
  
 Not a big deal, either way, really...


----------



## batracom

oliverpool said:


> I got these 2 cables some time back but not the micro USB model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Could you please tell us where we can buy these cables? They look ideal!


----------



## cloudkicker

musicheaven said:


> Or AK120->Mojo->Cavalli Liquid Carbon (desktop) or
> 
> AK120->Mojo->RSA Intruder (portability) or
> 
> ...


 
 I thought about the Liquid Carbon as well, but my understanding is the Liquid Carbon would be best with a balanced input from a DAC. The yet to be named portable version could be the ideal fit. But then then connecting a phone/source -> Mojo -> Cavalli portable becomes too cumbersome.


----------



## salla45

psikey said:


> OK, so having got a Mojo I experienced a very noticeable leap in Audio perfection with my Shure SE846's connected to either my Note 4 (with UAPP) or my XPS13 notebook (with JRiver software) so for practical mobile use I was tempted to give a Sony ZX2 a try seeing as I got one cheap from Amazon Warehouse (also previously used a Dragonfly & HA-2). I know it needs 100hrs burn in to hit the sweet spot, but it didn't come close to the Mojo (some reasons posted here https://www.avforums.com/threads/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp-review.1987450/page-3#post-22819605 ).
> 
> DSD playback out of the ZX2 is noticeably inferior to the Mojo plus the ZX2 is clunky as an Android device compared to Note 4 on latest android OS with my Note 4 also having great battery life plus decent storage 32GB+128GB SD (plus saved me £720 by returning the ZX2).
> 
> ...


 
 super! thanks for sharing that!
  
 couple of questions
  
 1) how did you create the vinyl jacket for the mojo, material and pattern?
 2) what is you USB interconnect/otg cable? looks really discrete! link if poss for ordering? 
  
 thanks!!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

obsidyen said:


> I think Mojo kills iDSD Micro in terms of sound quality. No contest.


 

 "Kills" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sure... I own both, the Mojo is different in a good way, but don't "kill" in any term the iDSD.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3345#post_12041111


----------



## musicheaven

cloudkicker said:


> I thought about the Liquid Carbon as well, but my understanding is the Liquid Carbon would be best with a balanced input from a DAC. The yet to be named portable version could be the ideal fit. But then then connecting a phone/source -> Mojo -> Cavalli portable becomes too cumbersome.




Not necessarily, it works also in SE mode (RCA) the best is if you need to move into balanced mode, you're already there and Alex's design is among the top in his field, a bonus it's way more affordable than his other highly regarded high-end models but hey I should stop selling Alex's products else I'll exhaust his limited 500 unit supply.


----------



## musicheaven

mython said:


> Well, sure, I can collapse the links easily enough, I suppose.
> 
> Not a big deal, either way, really...




Hey humility pays off, the best of the best all started at the bottom of the pile however I can see this turning into a full time position with all those links you need to track. I just wish this site would have the necessary tools to collect the info without us turning into web site developers. You're doing great job by the way!


----------



## cho8

headwhacker said:


> Dude you are mixing topics/things up. Again, I suggest you re-read the posts again. Otherwise, my response will appear abrasive again. I know this thread moves very quickly so I'll avoid petty arguments as much as possible.




Since you took the time to highlight the section in my post maybe you should have read it as well as it actually said on a separate point and had nothing to do with the paragraph above it. Just chill a bit and don't take everything that's said as an affront to your ability to post on an Internet forum. As I mentioned before, others were only trying to make suggestions. You jumped down the guys throat! Just a polite suggestion that tone of voice cannot be heard on a written forum so always try to take things with a pinch of salt. Hopefully get back on topic with the other posters on this thread now


----------



## psikey

salla45 said:


> super! thanks for sharing that!
> 
> couple of questions
> 
> ...


 
  
 1. Just tracing and trial & error as per the top photo (not perfect but good enough). Just this kind of stuff http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3D-4D-CARBON-FIBRE-Vinyl-Wrap-Sticker-Decal-Drift-Car-Bonnet-Roof-Air-Free-/261167361817?var=&hash=item3ccec9af19mmtYpXj3FXXZH24i5pOTxlQ
  
 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/301228419677


----------



## Currawong

mython said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> musicheaven said:
> ...


 
  
 I've edited the title of the thread. 
  
 A while back I suggested to Wikia that they code in in-thread stickies that would appear at the top of every page of the thread. Before that I requested a thing that shows all the images in a thread, which they implemented, so we just have to wait for them to get around to implementing this idea.


----------



## Tony1110

cho8 said:


> Since you took the time to highlight the section in my post maybe you should have read it as well as it actually said on a separate point and had nothing to do with the paragraph above it. Just chill a bit and don't take everything that's said as an affront to your ability to post on an Internet forum. As I mentioned before, others were only trying to make suggestions. You jumped down the guys throat! Just a polite suggestion that tone of voice cannot be heard on a written forum so always try to take things with a pinch of salt. Hopefully get back on topic with the other posters on this thread now




I think I may have been guilty of winding him up beforehand with my comment about a separate thread for petty and tedious complaints. I stand by my assertion that a little bit of noise which is only heard when putting your ear against the unit while it's charging is not necessarily a fault providing everything else is working as it should be. It's no big deal though. We can all work through it together  

How you enjoying the Mojo with your Encore? I think the combination is sublime.


----------



## salla45

psikey said:


> 1. Just tracing and trial & error as per the top photo (not perfect but good enough). Just this kind of stuff http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3D-4D-CARBON-FIBRE-Vinyl-Wrap-Sticker-Decal-Drift-Car-Bonnet-Roof-Air-Free-/261167361817?var=&hash=item3ccec9af19mmtYpXj3FXXZH24i5pOTxlQ
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/301228419677


 
 thanks! Item 2 now on order already  
  
 Will investigate further the wrap'n'velcro idea when I get my mojo. Just pulled the trigger on it!! That familiar sinking feeling...


----------



## cloudkicker

musicheaven said:


> Not necessarily, it works also in SE mode (RCA) the best is if you need to move into balanced mode, you're already there and Alex's design is amoung the top in his field, a bonus it's way more affordable than his other highly regarded high-end models but hey I shoukd stop selling Alex's products else I'll exhaust his limited 500 unit supply.


 
 I could get back in the queue for the LC. I had one on order, but cancelled it as I was looking for a reasonable DAC to feed it. I came across the Mojo so used the funds from the LC for the Mojo. Choosing both makes it expensive so I have to make a choice between the two, especially since the Canadian dollar is so weak.


----------



## headwhacker

lieon said:


> Same here. Mine emits a high pitched whine whenever it's being charged but it does not transmit through my earphones. Not sure if I should have it replaced? What would you guys do?


 
  
 I just got it replaced today. It surely is noticeable when compared to the store's demo unit which is perfectly quite. I thought the store will have to contact Chord to order a replacement. But she just pulled a new Mojo unit and quickly tested it. When I confirmed there is no noise she immediately replace my faulty unit. So kudos to Connect-IT and to Chord as well for very quick turn-around.


----------



## mscott58

psikey said:


> 1. Just tracing and trial & error as per the top photo (not perfect but good enough). Just this kind of stuff http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3D-4D-CARBON-FIBRE-Vinyl-Wrap-Sticker-Decal-Drift-Car-Bonnet-Roof-Air-Free-/261167361817?var=&hash=item3ccec9af19mmtYpXj3FXXZH24i5pOTxlQ
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/301228419677


 
 Thanks for the info. 
  
 If anyone makes a good template for it that they could save as a document and post here it would be awesome! Then others could print it out and use it as a template for their own Mojo cover. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## KT66

Totally impractical - tick
  
 Probably double amping - tick
  
 PITA to set up and use - tick
  
 Sublime sound - TICK
  
 the Lehmann Traveller seems to lose no detail, (eg the claves in the Stones - No Expectations.)
 yet softens the sound a little, so sounds better with my T70P


----------



## batracom

headwhacker said:


> I just got it replaced today. It surely is noticeable when compared to the store's demo unit which is perfectly quite. I thought the store will have to contact Chord to order a replacement. But she just pulled a new Mojo unit and quickly tested it. When I confirmed there is no noise she immediately replace my faulty unit. So kudos to Connect-IT and to Chord as well for very quick turn-around.


 
 I actually asked Chord about this - it seems that the hiss/whine produced while charging is normal. The hiss immediately disappears on mine once I turn it on.


----------



## headwhacker

batracom said:


> I actually asked Chord about this - it seems that the hiss/whine produced while charging is normal. The hiss immediately disappears on mine once I turn it on.


 
  
 On my unit even if it's turned on it still has the noise while connected to a USB charger. It never disappears, it just flips from soft whine to a louder buzz every few minutes.


----------



## Mojo ideas

headwhacker said:


> On my unit even if it's turned on it still has the noise while connected to a USB charger. It never disappears, it just flips from soft whine to a louder buzz every few minutes.


 I'm not sure who spoke to who at chord but I can tell you firmly that any noise directly coming from Mojo is not normal and the unit should be returned to your retailer for immeadiate replacement. There are a few units still out there with this problem that I've posted about earlier.


----------



## Lieon

Good to hear you got a swift replacement. Problem is my local shop has very limited quantities of the Mojo and there's still a backlog of customers to go through. Guess i'll have to hold on to my unit until stock stabilizes which will be at least another 2 weeks. For now i'll just have to avoid using the Mojo while its charging.


----------



## oliverpool

batracom said:


> Could you please tell us where we can buy these cables? They look ideal!




I got mine here. He has one for the Hugo which should be the best one for the mojo. I ordered one piece as well. Price is in Chinese yuan which is about twenty usd.

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=44240667193


----------



## TomGi

mojo ideas said:


> I'm not sure who spoke to who at chord but I can tell you firmly that any noise directly coming from Mojo is not normal and the unit should be returned to your retailer for immeadiate replacement. There are a few units still out there with this problem that I've posted about earlier.


 
  
 Thank you for that clarification. One can not be clearer.
  
 Kudos for Chord Electronics which exchanges the faulty units.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> The 'search this thread' feature is a great tool to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


netterly said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but anyone already compared sound quality to the iDSD Micro or iDSD Nano?


 
 Ive just taken the plunge and ordered the Mojo. I will post some comparisons ref the Nano, which I also have (too recently bought).


----------



## dpm78

oliverpool said:


> I got mine here. He has one for the Hugo which should be the best one for the mojo. I ordered one piece as well. Price is in Chinese yuan which is about twenty usd.
> 
> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=44240667193


 
 I bought the one in the link, it does not work at all with my iPhone 6s+ on ios 9.0.2 & the Mojo.
 I also bought: http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=521701801173&wp_m=hotsell_goods_-1&wp_pk=shop/index_1929512115_&wp_app=weapp&from=inshop
  
 and it is not working either.


----------



## eddiek997

I believe that there has already been an official response from Chord about this and on the first page of this thread there is a link that states that due to the Mojo not having the Apple Co-processor the Apple Camera Connection Kit will be required.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/495#post_11998456


----------



## oliverpool

eddiek997 said:


> I believe that there has already been an official response from Chord about this and on the first page of this thread there is a link that states that due to the Mojo not having the Apple Co-processor the Apple Camera Connection Kit will be required.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/495#post_11998456


 
 Strangely I got it to work (one page before) using the USB B version with adapters and not cck kit.  I do not have the micro usb version as I was using the Herus+ previously.


----------



## pitchblack

musicheaven said:


> The micro iDSD is an interesting device full of fancy copyrighted features which can't be copied, at least not legally. It's main emphasis by the majority of reviewers, seems to be summarized as a great amp but an ok DAC. The Mojo on the other hand seems to be tilting on a great DAC but an ok amp. One might have to marry both to get the word great out of the combo.




I have both of them - so you suggested I shouldn't go rid of the iDSD micro?

send with LG G4


----------



## derGabe

Those are my coaxial (75ohm) interconnects for the ibasso dx90. If some of you guys are interested, i could do them for you. I can also use coloured paracord in the small interconnect if you want that. Just PM me if you are interested.


----------



## dpm78

eddiek997 said:


> I believe that there has already been an official response from Chord about this and on the first page of this thread there is a link that states that due to the Mojo not having the Apple Co-processor the Apple Camera Connection Kit will be required.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/495#post_11998456


 
 Thank you, but we already know that.
 This cable is sold buy the chinese retailer has using some kind of a counterfeit chip, making it work like the Apple CCK.
 The same thing that FIIO is doing with the L19, but by going through the APPLE certification process.


----------



## musicheaven

dergabe said:


> Those are my coaxial (75ohm) interconnects for the ibasso dx90. If some of you guys are interested, i could do them for you. I can also use coloured paracord in the small interconnect if you want that. Just PM me if you are interested.




Competition? . 

I've been there and attempted the same but they have to have some trust in you and a bottom dollar price. The only way I think this could work is if you show them how to fish, that's way cheaper but if they can't that's a humble road to claim one.

By the way your cable looks great, that's pretty much how mine will look like once I use my trusted 75 ohm full body jacket cable. A bit bulky but worth every inch of it. Keep the work going and please you may want to ask @mythion to add references to your cable on the first page, I believe that's a nice way to help your compatriots.


----------



## highfell

andrewh13 said:


> Hi Highfell, here's one from Custom Cable in Surrey
> 
> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html
> 
> I'm actually using the iBasso cable with a phono adapter but am swopping between Mojo and Hugo.




Thanks. Your own solution which I have found as a £3 Amazon add-on to my Dx90 cable Vs £35 for a separate cable seems a better option.


----------



## musicheaven

pitchblack said:


> I have both of them - so you suggested I shouldn't go rid of the iDSD micro?
> 
> send with LG G4




Absolutely, why? You should keep it if you can, it's an amazingly highly rated top quality amp, worth being part of your gear. I wouldn't get rid of the Mojo too but I am sure you already knew that.


----------



## xeroian

audionewbi said:


> Here is my biggest rant against Mojo: the paint job used is easily removable. I already have two scratch mark and I do not know where they came from. I think Chord should have a look at it. I love how it feels, the non-slippery finish is great however the issue with black finish is how easily it shows the scratches.
> 
> Right now listening with K3003 and I couldn't care less about the scratches, I guess the sound is what counts end of the day.




Scratch marks are also a concern of mine which is why I opted for the silver version of Hugo.

My Mojo has a tiny mark on it which was possibly caused by simply picking it up with my left hand where my wedding ring grazed it.

However John Franks posted yesterday that he designed it to be tough enough to last for years and Noel Keywood's review for Hifi World quotes Chord as saying it is scratch proof.

Would any other owners care to comment?

Ian


----------



## xeroian

oliverpool said:


> Herus+ running DSD with just the short cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

I see you have mentioned this a couple of times now but no one has responded. I don't yet have any DSD material but have the following thoughts.

1. On the App Store I see that Onkyo make a general comment that if you have problems after an iOS update you should re-install the App. Have you tried this?

2. Have you tried contacting Onkyo via their support website. There is a link on the App. Store.

3. If Apple has changed something I would expect Onkyo to produce a fix / workaround. Since Apple don't support DSD per se then I can't think how they might have broken it.

4. Have you tried any other DSD playing apps?

Good luck

Ian


----------



## Mojo ideas

xeroian said:


> Scratch marks are also a concern of mine which is why I opted for the silver version of Hugo.
> 
> My Mojo has a tiny mark on it which was possibly caused by simply picking it up with my left hand where my wedding ring grazed it.
> 
> ...





xeroian said:


> Scratch marks are also a concern of mine which is why I opted for the silver version of Hugo.
> 
> My Mojo has a tiny mark on it which was possibly caused by simply picking it up with my left hand where my wedding ring grazed it.
> 
> ...


 we are sooty your unhappy about the finish. We have however never stated the surface is scratch proof and neither have we ever stated that mojo has a "paint job" Mojo is machined from a solid block of Aluminium so we know mojo is very tough far tougher than most mobile units that is a fact. The aluminium surface is Glass powder bead blasted and then hard anodised. The notation on Mojo is not screen printed but has been Laser Ablated to be very durable. The surface is durable but not unscratchable like most items including other mobile products. We could have chosen much cheaper production methods and materials but we wanted to manufacture a really well made product. We have some good news for customers concerned about protecting their Mojo its that we have designed a hard protective and stylish case and these are shortly to be manufactured for us. We hope you will like the design. We think you will.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mojo ideas said:


> we are sooty your unhappy about the finish. We have however never stated the surface is scratch proof and neither have we ever stated that mojo has a "paint job" Mojo is machined from a solid block of Aluminium so we know mojo is very tough far tougher than most mobile units that is a fact. The aluminium surface is Glass powder bead blasted and then hard anodised. The notation on Mojo is not screen printed but has been Laser Ablated to be very durable. The surface is durable but not unscratchable like most items including other mobile products. We could have chosen much cheaper production methods and materials but we wanted to manufacture a really well made product. We have some good news for customers concerned about protecting their Mojo its that we have designed a hard protective and stylish case and these are shortly to be manufactured for us. We hope you will like the design. We think you will.


 Not Sooty Sorry !


----------



## all999

mojo ideas said:


> we are sooty your unhappy about the finish. We have however never stated the surface is scratch proof and neither have we ever stated that mojo has a "paint job" Mojo is machined from a solid block of Aluminium so we know mojo is very tough far tougher than most mobile units that is a fact. The aluminium surface is Glass powder bead blasted and then hard anodised. The notation on Mojo is not screen printed but has been Laser Ablated to be very durable. The surface is durable but not unscratchable like most items including other mobile products. We could have chosen much cheaper production methods and materials but we wanted to manufacture a really well made product. We have some good news for customers concerned about protecting their Mojo its that we have designed a hard protective and stylish case and these are shortly to be manufactured for us. We hope you will like the design. We think you will.




When can we see it?


----------



## oliverpool

xeroian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see you have mentioned this a couple of times now but no one has responded. I don't yet have any DSD material but have the following thoughts.
> 
> ...




I will do a reinstall of the all when I can. Traveling tomorrow and do not want to be without any music in case I need to resync my songs after a reinstall! 

I am not aware of other dad capable app. I tried a few when I was deciding a while back. None actually worked as well as onkyo as I recalled. Will drop a mail to onkyo too! Thanks!


----------



## xeroian

mojo ideas said:


> we are sooty your unhappy about the finish. We have however never stated the surface is scratch proof and neither have we ever stated that mojo has a "paint job" Mojo is machined from a solid block of Aluminium so we know mojo is very tough far tougher than most mobile units that is a fact. The aluminium surface is Glass powder bead blasted and then hard anodised. The notation on Mojo is not screen printed but has been Laser Ablated to be very durable. The surface is durable but not unscratchable like most items including other mobile products. We could have chosen much cheaper production methods and materials but we wanted to manufacture a really well made product. We have some good news for customers concerned about protecting their Mojo its that we have designed a hard protective and stylish case and these are shortly to be manufactured for us. We hope you will like the design. We think you will.




Whether sooty or sorry I am perfectly happy with your response, thank you.

However I think if you have not done so already you should have a word with Noel. His review contains a number of inaccuracies, perhaps you plied him with too much wine at the Shard! (Apologies if he is TT).

ATB Ian


----------



## cho8

tony1110 said:


> How you enjoying the Mojo with your Encore? I think the combination is sublime.




Actually haven't used the Mojo much with Encores. Have used K10's(sound great!) and Ultrasone ed.5 mainly. Everything's being run in slowly so will get to them eventually but the few times I've tried them have noticed a bit more space and much more 'solid' sound from them. Next step is to fit new Linux cables when they produce the superbax


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mojo ideas said:


> we are sooty your unhappy about the finish. We have however never stated the surface is scratch proof and neither have we ever stated that mojo has a "paint job" Mojo is machined from a solid block of Aluminium so we know mojo is very tough far tougher than most mobile units that is a fact. The aluminium surface is Glass powder bead blasted and then hard anodised. The notation on Mojo is not screen printed but has been Laser Ablated to be very durable. The surface is durable but not unscratchable like most items including other mobile products. We could have chosen much cheaper production methods and materials but we wanted to manufacture a really well made product. We have some good news for customers concerned about protecting their Mojo its that we have designed a hard protective and stylish case and these are shortly to be manufactured for us. We hope you will like the design. We think you will.


 
 Hi JF,
 Could you show us a prototype or design sketch?
 I love my HUGO, but the leather case was a design disaster. Wish you would run the case design past actual users, before finalizing it.


----------



## haens

so MoJo cant be used with the coax cable that was with DX90? I am little bit confused...
  
 edit: this was meant as reply to the post of derGabe with the pic of DX90 and MoJo


----------



## elnero

mojo ideas said:


> ... We have some good news for customers concerned about protecting their Mojo its that we have designed a hard protective and stylish case and these are shortly to be manufactured for us. We hope you will like the design. We think you will.


 
  
 I don't have a Mojo (yet) but I'm hoping to see a sexy leather case for it.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

haens said:


> *so MoJo cant be used with the coax cable that was with DX90? I am little bit confused...*
> 
> edit: this was meant as reply to the post of derGabe with the pic of DX90 and MoJo


 
 Yes, you can't use the included cable without an adapter. Included cable has a RCA male jack (right side) at one end. 
 For Mojo, you need the mono jack (left side) at both ends.
  

  
 You need this adapter for the ibasso cable (top).


----------



## Bones13

Mine arrived from Moon-Audio today. As I am travelling this weekend, I am really looking forward to listening some to this DAC/AMP. Smaller than expected, sounds pretty good right out of the box.
  
 Solidly built, very high quality enclosure. I don't plan on opening it up.
  
 I would also welcome a snazzy leather protection case.


----------



## Mojo ideas

now this is one option actually it's option 2


----------



## jamato8

mojo ideas said:


> now this is one option actually it's option 2


 
 If the case fits nice and snug like the cases that are being made in Korea for different daps (they are very high quality), you wouldn't need the strap and magnet closure. One less thing to be in the way.


----------



## derGabe

musicheaven said:


> Competition? .
> 
> I've been there and attempted the same but they have to have some trust in you and a bottom dollar price. The only way I think this could work is if you show them how to fish, that's way cheaper but if they can't that's a humble road to claim one.
> 
> By the way your cable looks great, that's pretty much how mine will look like once I use my trusted 75 ohm full body jacket cable. A bit bulky but worth every inch of it. Keep the work going and please you may want to ask @mythion to add references to your cable on the first page, I believe that's a nice way to help your compatriots.



Dont worry. No competition. Just a random german dude who wants to help people who had the same problem with finding good interconnects for their devices.


----------



## Mython

jamato8 said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > now this is one option actually it's option 2
> ...


 
  
  
 Maybe, but the problem for Chord is that they can't reasonably be expected to put customers Mojos at risk, if the friction of the slip-case fails for some reason...
  
 Hence, the probable need to include a strap+fastener


----------



## Mojo ideas

jamato8 said:


> If the case fits nice and snug like the cases that are being made in Korea for different daps (they are very high quality), you wouldn't need the strap and magnet closure. One less thing to be in the way.


. This one is option 3 our favourite option one was disregarded earlier


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mojo ideas said:


> now this is one option actually it's option 2


 
 Thanks, JF. Looks nice. But, the flap is going to cover USB charging port.
 +1 on @jamato8's suggestion. AK100 style case, would be perfect. Two holes at bottom for headphone out and the other side (inputs) completely open.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> . This one is option 3 our favourite option one was disregarded earlier


 
  
  
 That one looks nice, John. Is it made from semi-rigid plastic?


----------



## jamato8

mython said:


> Maybe, but the problem for Chord is that they can't reasonably be expected to put customers Mojos at risk, if the friction of the slip-case fails for some reason...
> 
> Hence, the probable need to include a strap+fastener


 

 Well I have used the cases on the AK100, the iBasso DX50 and 90 and never had the dap move unless I pushed it out of the case. I understand what you are saying but I don't think it would be an issue. The Ak100II comes with a case that is a slip on and it has never budged unless I push the dap out of the case.


----------



## wirefriend

kawaivpc1 said:


> How much is Mojo behind Hugo and AK240, DX100 in SQ?


 
 I would say Mojo is brighter than DX100. It has better defined scene (positioning) and separation, however IMO it has less thump in bass and less body than DX100.
 IMO Mojo's bass gets better with Hiby player (better than Onkyo) and with CIEM if switched to DAC mode (3V).


----------



## all999

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Thanks, JF. Looks nice. But, the flap is going to cover USB charging port.
> +1 on @jamato8's suggestion. AK100 style case, would be perfect. Two holes at bottom for headphone out and the other side (inputs) completely open.


 
 +1


----------



## psikey

mojo ideas said:


> . This one is option 3 our favourite option one was disregarded earlier


 
  
 Prefer this one. Why not show all your options (multiple side views) and get Head-fi feedback as to preferred one. I don't want one to add too much to the size myself.


----------



## Mojo ideas

psikey said:


> Prefer this one. Why not show all your options (multiple side views) and get Head-fi feedback as to preferred one. I don't want one to add too much to the size myself.


. Here another image from option 3


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mojo ideas said:


> . Here another image from option 3


 
 Definitely, this one.


----------



## musicheaven

For those interested in seeing how those glass based Toslink cables look like, I can safely say it's work of art on the optical cable side now on a search for Toslink based players. 

They are amazingly soft, very soft really wondering what glass construction those are. I won't cut the wires because after all they are expensive but you got the clear idea.

It's truly professionally done and the connectors are quite small compared to their website picture. The whole cable is really, really light.


----------



## all999

mojo ideas said:


> . Here another image from option 3


 
  
 That's it! No straps please.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Definitely, this one.


 Yes as I said it's our favourite and it'll provide good scratch protection but the tooling will take some time. And it's awkward with the adaptors whereas option two still looks good and will work well with the adaptors with a simple strap extension... Design sometimes really is about the best compromise


----------



## musicheaven

mojo ideas said:


> . This one is option 3 our favourite option one was disregarded earlier




I want this, no strap but if you add an accessory, can't this be just another wraparound case on the accessory so when you connect the accessory it will match the main case?


----------



## clarkydaz

ive just connected my mojo for the first time to my smartphone with a micro b to micro b cable, have onkyo player on but no music comes through mojo. my phone is android 4.2, am I missing something?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mojo lights up but no sound


----------



## imattersuk

clarkydaz said:


> ive just connected my mojo for the first time to my smartphone with a micro b to micro b cable, have onkyo player on but no music comes through mojo. my phone is android 4.2, am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Has to be a proper OTG cable, a standard b to b won't work.
  
 Like this........  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RX1H9ZS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02
  
 Red end into the phone


----------



## Mython

clarkydaz said:


> ive just connected my mojo for the first time to my smartphone with a micro b to micro b cable, have onkyo player on but no music comes through mojo. my phone is android 4.2, am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 one possibility:
  
 have you chosen the correct USB socket on the Mojo?


----------



## imattersuk

all999 said:


> That's it! No straps please.


 
 Yep has to be this one, if Chord don't make it someone else will


----------



## clarkydaz

imattersuk said:


> Has to be a proper OTG cable, a standard b to b won't work.
> 
> Like this........  http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RX1H9ZS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02
> 
> Red end into the phone


 
 yes that's the exact cable ive just bought, red end to the phone. ive hooked it up to my dell xps 13 (different cable of course) and that doesn't do anything either? Connected to data port also, not charging port


----------



## jamato8

mython said:


> one possibility:
> 
> have you chosen the correct USB socket on the Mojo?


 
 I have a b to b but it won't work on the Mojo. For a very short 2 inches, USB, I wonder what is going to work?


----------



## obsidyen

h1f1add1cted said:


> "Kills"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I had iDSD Micro but sold it after getting Mojo. In my opinion, Mojo is better in every way. Your opinion may be different than mine, it's alright.


----------



## musicheaven

obsidyen said:


> I had iDSD Micro but sold it after getting Mojo. In my opinion, Mojo is better in every way. Your opinion may be different than mine, it's alright.


 
  
 Hey someone has to find an excuse to dispose of a great amp. 
  
 At least you got your money back or at least some of it which allowed you to partially pay for your Mojo, I admire that.


----------



## jamestux

clarkydaz said:


> yes that's the exact cable ive just bought, red end to the phone. ive hooked it up to my dell xps 13 (different cable of course) and that doesn't do anything either? Connected to data port also, not charging port


the red end should be in the mojo - I broke that cable pretty quickly though  I'm now on a pny otg droid adapter plus normal cable


----------



## salla45

I have just placed an order for a Mojo and wish to pair it with my X3ii using the X3ii as a transport.
  
 Can anyone recommend a specific cable to link the two, eg provide a link on amazon or ebay or other?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## hitman1

Hello:
  
    Need some help. i am at Stereo Exchange in NY 627 Broadway and I can not get the MOJO to play on the SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE 4?? Plays on NOTE 5 with no problem?


----------



## Wyd4

Hmm what version of android is the note 4 using and what sort of cable are you using?

I think but may be wrong, that pre 5.0 you need an org for usb audio.
5.0 onwards a micro usb to micro usb will work

(No issues with my note 4 running 5.1.1)


----------



## x RELIC x

hitman1 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Need some help. i am at Stereo Exchange in NY 627 Broadway and I can not get the MOJO to play on the SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE 4?? Plays on NOTE 5 with no problem?




You need an OTG cable for all Android applications AFAIK. Also, depending on your version of Android you need to play through certain apps AFAIK.

I don't use Android but the links to Android connection with Mojo are all in the third post of this thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info#post_11992416


----------



## Ivabign

Question to those who purchased from Moon Audio. On October 27th, I ordered the Mojo with a debit card - there was an authorization and I was told that I wasn't in the 2nd batch. Okay, the authorization dropped off.
  
 Just now (Nov 5th) I saw that the money was debited - I gotta know if this is a sign?  
  
 I thought that they only charged when they had your item and were going to ship - is that possible?


----------



## equedadoii

jesus.. f* me.
  
 the mere mention of someone at the grado owner thread led me here..
 just now ordered me some mojo rather impulsively.. this after placing an order for the aune x1s maybe a week ago. returning that sharpish. it is supposed to arrive tomorrow lol.
  
 i'll be pairing these with modded grados: new symphones magnum v6s released fairly recently.
 symphones are to release 3d cup models specifically intended for the v6 as well.
 being rather amateurish to all of this still, i'm sure people might thumb their nose at the notion that low impedance headphones may be entirely inapt for this sort of thing. shrug.
 i'm just drawn to the idea of getting fantastic value. in other words, sound.
  
 this coming from a person whose only ever owned (for the past five years)
ath-ad700s
 and
hotusb1
  
 the unanimity of the reviews just had me by the scruff of the neck.


----------



## spook76

ivabign said:


> Question to those who purchased from Moon Audio. On October 27th, I ordered the Mojo with a debit card - there was an authorization and I was told that I wasn't in the 2nd batch. Okay, the authorization dropped off.
> 
> Just now (Nov 5th) I saw that the money was debited - I gotta know if this is a sign?
> 
> I thought that they only charged when they had your item and were going to ship - is that possible?



Unfortunately, Moon Audio, unlike every other internet retailer I have ever dealt with, charged me immediately for my Mojo eventhough they did not have nor send the Mojo for a week.


----------



## hitman1

I am using whatever comes in the MOJO kit and this is Lollipop version 5.0.1


----------



## wwap

dergabe said:


> Those are my coaxial (75ohm) interconnects for the ibasso dx90. If some of you guys are interested, i could do them for you. I can also use coloured paracord in the small interconnect if you want that. Just PM me if you are interested.


  


 Awesome, please check your inbox thanks


----------



## Ivabign

spook76 said:


> Unfortunately, Moon Audio, unlike every other internet retailer I have ever dealt with, charged me immediately for my Mojo eventhough they did not have nor send the Mojo for a week.


 

 That's what I figured - but the gap between charge and debit was abnormally long - usually charges debit within 3 days - not 9 - hence my optimism....


----------



## Jazzi

ivabign said:


> That's what I figured - but the gap between charge and debit was abnormally long - usually charges debit within 3 days - not 9 - hence my optimism....


 

 Same boat as you, but my order was a few days earlier than yours.  From what I've gathered we have at least another couple of weeks before we see the Mojo.  Doing my best to just relax and be patient.


----------



## lextek

ivabign said:


> Question to those who purchased from Moon Audio. On October 27th, I ordered the Mojo with a debit card - there was an authorization and I was told that I wasn't in the 2nd batch. Okay, the authorization dropped off.
> 
> Just now (Nov 5th) I saw that the money was debited - I gotta know if this is a sign?
> 
> I thought that they only charged when they had your item and were going to ship - is that possible?




My credit card was also charged, but no signs of shipment. Tough waiting.


----------



## OK-Guy

equedadoii said:


> jesus.. f* me.
> 
> the mere mention of someone at the grado owner thread led me here..
> just now ordered me some mojo rather impulsively.. this after placing an order for the aune x1s maybe a week ago. returning that sharpish. it is supposed to arrive tomorrow lol.
> ...


 
  
 I happened to be talking to Grado's UK-Distributor today and he was getting rave reviews about Mojo & Grado 325i pairing from several 'professional' Reviewers, great match according to him.
  
 He also lent me the GS1000e for the Hugo-TT Tour, you can read the ongoing reviews on the link below, next review should be up in just over a week... btw enjoy your Mojo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Link: http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-hugo-tt


----------



## jellofund

mojo ideas said:


> I'm not sure who spoke to who at chord but I can tell you firmly that any noise directly coming from Mojo is not normal and the unit should be returned to your retailer for immeadiate replacement. There are a few units still out there with this problem that I've posted about earlier.


 
 Hi John,
  
 For those of us not all that technically minded would you mind briefly explaining a bit more about what the function of the regulator is and what problems it might pose if faulty (if any) aside from the noise mentioned?
  
 I know you say that any noise coming directly from the Mojo isn't normal but are we talking within normal earshot or even at very close range? In use, whether charging or not, I notice a slight high pitched 'chirruping' from mine (a bit like a low RPM PC fan) but only with the Mojo pressed directly against my ear. Presuming this is normal?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## ksb643

I got mine from Moon Audio today. Been charging for about 2 hours now. I did listen to it for a few minutes, sounds pretty good out of the box. I tried a couple of dsd tracks.... and the sample freq light was purple? 384khz. I set Jriver  to do dsd over DOP. Any ideas? I'm using JRMC19.


----------



## xeroian

mojo ideas said:


> . This one is option 3 our favourite option one was disregarded earlier




My vote also goes to this design.

I'd like the silver Mojo which seems to be lurking inside as well please.

However what happens (to either solution) if someone wants to clip on one of the proposed add-on modules?

Ian


----------



## Mython

xeroian said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > . This one is option 3 our favourite option one was disregarded earlier
> ...


 
  
  
 I don't anticipate that those cases will be particularly expensive - therefore, it might be quite viable to produce standard-sized versions and also extended versions, to simultaneously encompass both the Mojo _and_ an attached add-on module. This could also confer a nice benefit of reinforcing the 'join' between the Mojo and the add-on.


----------



## mscott58

DIY coax digital cable for Fiio X3 to Mojo for ~$12 via our friends at Amazon. Will likely work with other Fiio's or DAPs using coax out, but I have personally tested it on the X3 so I know it works there. 
  
 One of these:
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TX46IOG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00
 (FYI ships from HK so can take a while)
  
 Two of these:
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000I965ZC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
  
 Done and done
  

  

  

  
 Cheers


----------



## Mython

_(Image credit - Drew  @ Moonaudio_)
  
  
  
  
  
 This is just for fun, so excuse the roughness of this photoshopped mock-up, but this is the kind of thing I was imagining:


----------



## prismstorm

Can the Mojo be used as a DAC to line out (press down both volume buttons during startup sequence, 3V) to a Mjolnir 2? What cable would I need?


----------



## x RELIC x

prismstorm said:


> Can the Mojo be used as a DAC to line out (press down both volume buttons during startup sequence, 3V) to a Mjolnir 2? What cable would I need?




Yes. Something like this is all you need.


----------



## prismstorm

x relic x said:


> Yes. Something like this is all you need.


 
 Thanks, what is the exact technical description of such a cable, something to RCA? 
  
 The backstory is I am looking to setup my first desktop rig with DAC and AMP and headphones. Ideally it would be Gumby with Mjolnir 2 with LCD-4 but I want to take it step by step as I can't afford to acquire everything at once. So if I get Mojo I would have a good DAC and can therefore get the Mjolnir 2 first to drive the cans without also getting Gumby simultaneously and declaring bankruptcy


----------



## x RELIC x

prismstorm said:


> Thanks, what is the exact technical description of such a cable, something to RCA?
> 
> The backstory is I am looking to setup my first desktop rig with DAC and AMP and headphones. Ideally it would be Gumby with Mjolnir 2 with LCD-4 but I want to take it step by step as I can't afford to acquire everything at once. So if I get Mojo I would have a good DAC and can therefore get the Mjolnir 2 first to drive the cans without also getting Gumby simultaneously and declaring bankruptcy




3.5mm male TRS (stereo) to RCA stereo male. 

I haven't heard the Gungnir multibit or the Mjolnir2 so I can't comment on the sound (by all accounts it should be great). 

I'd be interested to know if the Mojo can drive the LCD-4... :wink_face:


----------



## hitman1

I had to leave Stereo Exchange in NYC because I could not get it to work on the NOTE 4. My friend had a Samsung Galaxy S5 and would not work on that one either? The guy Ron put it on his NOTE 5 worked with no problem. Went across street to get the OTG Cable but they were out of them. I turned the phone off and the MOJO. Turned my phone on then the MOJO and it still did not work? I had to leave the store without it! I could not spend $600 on it and could not get it to work. I am really bummed! What is the solution?? I also got the APP soundabout and that did nothing for me either. I need a real solution. I have LOLLIPOP 5.0.1. Please let me know for sure its the OTG CABLE I need before I leave from NJ to ride two trains to go back to NYC. Thanks in ADVANCE.


----------



## Hififox

Hi all,
  
 I just picked up my mojo. I got a question about charging. I found it said I need 10 hours charging before first use, but when I plugged it with a 2 amp charger, the lights flashed as white then they all turned off. So that's means it's full charged or I still need 10 hours charging before my first use?


----------



## mscott58

hififox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just picked up my mojo. I got a question about charging. I found it said I need 10 hours charging before first use, but when I plugged it with a 2 amp charger, the lights flashed as white then they all turned off. So that's means it's full charged or I still need 10 hours charging before my first use?


 
 Try turning it on and seeing what the lights on the buttons/balls do. The two volume buttons should come on (usually both red to start) and then the power button should run through a rainbow of colors. If there's no signal the power button will then go dark, but the volume buttons will stay on. Give it a shot. Cheers


----------



## oliverpool

mojo ideas said:


> . This one is option 3 our favourite option one was disregarded earlier




Both looks good. But I prefer this! It's leather?


----------



## hitman1

Hello:
  
          Is this the cable I need to get the MOJO to work with the NOTE 4?
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-2-Pack-Micro-USB-Adapter/dp/B00GM0OZ4O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446781105&sr=8-1&keywords=OTG+USB+cable


----------



## Hififox

mscott58 said:


> Try turning it on and seeing what the lights on the buttons/balls do. The two volume buttons should come on (usually both red to start) and then the power button should run through a rainbow of colors. If there's no signal the power button will then go dark, but the volume buttons will stay on. Give it a shot. Cheers


 
 Yes the light worked as what you said. I connected it with my PC and it worked well. I also found a green led light under the charging usb port which is shown below. So that's means it already be full charged before?


----------



## Superdrag81

jazzi said:


> Same boat as you, but my order was a few days earlier than yours.  From what I've gathered we have at least another couple of weeks before we see the Mojo.  Doing my best to just relax and be patient.


 
 Same...i placed my order on 10/20 and no update yet.  I ordered into the 2nd batch as the first was mentioned as sold out...but just noticed that the message they had about the 2nd batch being delivered on 11/2 was removed from the page.  Makes me wonder if they got delayed yet again, really hoping not.  I understand they are at the mercy of the distributor shipping, but i'm a little let down in the communication.  It would be nice to know even an estimate of when to expect them, if nothing else.


----------



## cloudkicker

hitman1 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Is this the cable I need to get the MOJO to work with the NOTE 4?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-2-Pack-Micro-USB-Adapter/dp/B00GM0OZ4O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446781105&sr=8-1&keywords=OTG+USB+cable


 
 Not OTG cables are the same and I think it has to do with the power draw. I use this cable which works for me. I have an OnePlus One.


----------



## x RELIC x

hitman1 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Is this the cable I need to get the MOJO to work with the NOTE 4?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-2-Pack-Micro-USB-Adapter/dp/B00GM0OZ4O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446781105&sr=8-1&keywords=OTG+USB+cable




That could work but it's an adaptor so you'd need to plug the supplied USB cable that came with the Mojo in to the female USB A end of the adaptor.

For a more elegant solution you can use a single cable design:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/301228419677?dest=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2F301228419677&rmvSB=true

http://www.amazon.com/Meenova-Mobility-Cable-MicroUSB---MicroUSB/dp/B00ZYB44UW/ref=sr_1_42?ie=UTF8&qid=1446781921&sr=8-42&keywords=OTG+USB+cable

Or any of the variations found to work in the third post of this thread with links to OTG connections with Mojo. OTG USB works by shorting out a couple pins (forget which) on the connection ends so they aren't the same as regular USB data cables..

*You can read this page on Moon Audio's website to get more information on the how and why:*

http://www.moon-audio.com/audio-cables/usb.html


----------



## Hififox

OMG I found it should be the charging led light keep white. I realized the 3 buttons will keep on as white...


----------



## x RELIC x

hififox said:


> OMG I found it should be the charging led light keep white. I realized the 3 buttons will keep on as white...




When the Mojo is fully charged the battery indicator light is blue-ish white. Green means less than full but still on the upper range of battery charge. White sampling rate (power button) means DSD input and if your volume buttons are white (Full Volume!!) I wouldn't hook up anything but very difficult to drive headphones to the headphone output as you'll destroy your ears.


----------



## Hififox

x relic x said:


> When the Mojo is fully charged the battery indicator light is blue-ish white. Green means less than full but still on the upper range of battery charge. White sampling rate (power button) means DSD input and if your volume buttons are white (Full Volume!!) I wouldn't hook up anything but very difficult to drive headphones to the headphone output as you'll destroy your ears.


 

 I thought the 3 buttons will keep white while charging... Then I double check the documents and I found it noticed the CHARGING LED(Not buttons!!!!) would keep white during charging... I hope I didn't reduce the battery life because I tried several chargers before, and also tried turning it on, off, charging, on, off....


----------



## hitman1

Thanks ordered the one (OTG CABLES) from Amazon. Hope this does the trick. Hated having to walk away from the Mojo today but I could not get it to work. Will go back and run this through it.


----------



## lukeap69

hitman1 said:


> Thanks ordered the one (OTG CABLES) from Amazon. Hope this does the trick. Hated having to walk away from the Mojo today but I could not get it to work. Will go back and run this through it.


 
 Try downloading Hibymusic from Google Play. It is free.
 Some ROMs do not support USB Audio out natively.
 When I was using LG G2 - Stock JB ROM supported my E18 natively. Then when I updated the ROM to Kitkat, USB Audio out was not supported natively. Then after a couple of updates again (still Kitkat), USB Audio out works again. Then Lollipop.
  
 So you can either try different ROMs and find out which one can output USB Audio natively or use music app Hibymusic or USB Audio Player Pro (paid).
  
 On my S6, Mojo output USB Audio natively but I still use UAPP as it can output higher resolution than the OS will.


----------



## headwhacker

hififox said:


> Yes the light worked as what you said. I connected it with my PC and it worked well. I also found a green led light under the charging usb port which is shown below. So that's means it already be full charged before?


 
  
 When fully charged, the light under the USB charging connector should be blue. Green is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## obsidyen

musicheaven said:


> Hey someone has to find an excuse to dispose of a great amp.
> 
> At least you got your money back or at least some of it which allowed you to partially pay for your Mojo, I admire that.


 
 If I wanted a separate iFi amp, I'd get the iCan as it's supposed to be a better amp (never heard it). I like the simplicity of all-in-one solutions though, I also like the fact that Mojo's dac and amp sections are one and the same, and that there's no separate amp section. That's quite unique and and one of the reasons why Mojo is technically so perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like good designs, it's an art form indeed.


----------



## musicheaven

ibs63 said:


> Also posted on the Massdrop site:  This may be a long shot but has anyone who has listened to m9xx also heard the Geek Pulse? I have the vanilla Geek Pulse and am debating if m9xx device is the same or worse/better. I like the smaller form factor for my bedside listening over the size of the Geek Pulse but would be disappointed if I spend $500 on a device that is the same or worse than the Geek Pulse DAC/AMP quality. I am not using an external amp.




Couple of things, both devices use different DAC implementation so assuming both companies implement their unit with the same DAC the same way (very improbable but we have to start somewhere), the only comparison you could potentially make is with their K2M m920 and the Pulse since both use the same DAC, the m9xx uses a different DAC (AK4490) and probably internal components which will have the potential of sounding different so if you are looking for house sounds then acquiring the m9xxx will do that. You might like one more than the other, in this case sell the one you don't like but keep in mind it'll cost you something due the deep electronic cost depreciation, that's just the nature of the hobby. If it's not something you like doing then stay with the Pulse.

Good luck!


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> [rule]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Already imagined and more but it can't be quite like that as there are four different module to accommodate it's being refined and costed but it's great you guys can get a hint of where we are going with mojo it's more of a system that a product. But please be patient we want to get all this really right and not just okay.


----------



## Mojo ideas

oliverpool said:


> Both looks good. But I prefer this! It's leather?


 It's wrapped but has to be plastic


----------



## salla45

salla45 said:


> I have just placed an order for a Mojo and wish to pair it with my X3ii using the X3ii as a transport.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a specific cable to link the two, eg provide a link on amazon or ebay or other?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
 Bump.
 Any X3ii users out there?


----------



## x RELIC x

salla45 said:


> Bump.
> Any X3ii users out there?




Choose your length and connections:

http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> Choose your length and connections:
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html


 
 thanks a lot for this. I will contact Moon Audio and check for final compatibility with the X3ii. But I guess they can make something up if needed.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## x RELIC x

salla45 said:


> thanks a lot for this. I will contact Moon Audio and check for final compatibility with the X3ii. But I guess they can make something up if needed.
> 
> Cheers!




They have an option for the X3ii specifically for the source end, and the Mojo specifically for the receiving end. Choose these and your length.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> They have an option for the X3ii specifically for the source end, and the Mojo specifically for the receiving end. Choose these and your length.


 
 aha! sorry, i did not check the "source" and "receiving" pull downs


----------



## Duncan

Still unsure whether it is a blessing or a curse that I read comments about line out / amping... Suppose it validates my purchase of the Pure II+ as a plus, but now having my cube in my pocket...

Damn does it sound good though


----------



## equedadoii

for future reference,
  
 i'm looking at the elac b6s as a speaker system for my laptop someday.
 am i correct in assuming the b6s aren't powered? that they'll need a dedicated amplifier of their own?
 is it possible that the mojo could serve this purpose? if not an amp, could it function as a preamp for the b6?
  
 will i probably need another dedicated piece to make it all work together?
  
 laptop > mojo > amp > b6?


----------



## jamestux

duncan said:


> Still unsure whether it is a blessing or a curse that I read comments about line out / amping... Suppose it validates my purchase of the Pure II+ as a plus, but now having my cube in my pocket...
> 
> Damn does it sound good though


I looked up the Layla's yesterday, are they as amazing as everyone says?


----------



## TomGi

ksb643 said:


> I got mine from Moon Audio today. Been charging for about 2 hours now. I did listen to it for a few minutes, sounds pretty good out of the box. I tried a couple of dsd tracks.... and the sample freq light was purple? 384khz. I set Jriver  to do dsd over DOP. Any ideas? I'm using JRMC19.


 

 Did you control the settings of the "DSP & output format"  of J River ?
  
 May be these settings resample to 384 kHz ?


----------



## Duncan

jamestux said:


> I looked up the Layla's yesterday, are they as amazing as everyone says?


Beauty is in the ear of the beholder, and for me, these are as good as it gets, if you like a clear, well extended sound at least... I cannot really imagine someone who is into valves being into these, but could be wrong.


----------



## KT66

I have only used valve amps at home for over twenty years, good valve amps sound flat and accurate, not lush and woolly.


----------



## FidelityCastro

duncan said:


> Beauty is in the ear of the beholder, and for me, these are as good as it gets, if you like a clear, well extended sound at least... I cannot really imagine someone who is into valves being into these, but could be wrong.




Interesting point, Duncan. I've found that a warmer sound sig applied to a very crisp sound sig can be the perfect combo (or I suppose it can just wind up spoiling the USPs of both!)

I warmed up the Hugo sound a little with a more mid-range IEM and / or warmer earphone cable. Conversely, pairing a crisper-sounding cable (silver in construction, IIRC) with the ALO CDM, which runs on tubes, led to a sound that melded the best of the Hugo (more clinical but wonderfully detailed and precise) with the CDM (warmer and more musical). 

I've been thinking about the Layla's for a while. I reckon they'd sound great with the CDM too.


----------



## AndrewH13

Will not be using a tablet myself, as I prefer DAP use via Co-ax. But just out of interest tried a Tesco Hudl 2 Android tablet (in case anyone has one) and it connected immediately using a standard micro USB to micro USB cable.


----------



## TomGi

I received yesterday my new unit which replaced the faulty one.

 I tested only spdif input until now. For the new unit, the problem is solved: no whining noise whatever the manner I listen the Mojo (charging or not) even if I press my ear on the Mojo.

 I heard only a slight whining (ear pressed) when switching on the Mojo which disappeared quickly after like a click of a relay (to select the suitable digital input ?).

 So I was wondering if the issue of my Mojo was related to this point (selection of the digital input).

 I am now totally satisfied. I hope the problem is behind me.


----------



## psikey

ksb643 said:


> I got mine from Moon Audio today. Been charging for about 2 hours now. I did listen to it for a few minutes, sounds pretty good out of the box. I tried a couple of dsd tracks.... and the sample freq light was purple? 384khz. I set Jriver  to do dsd over DOP. Any ideas? I'm using JRMC19.


 
  
 No that's not correct. You need to ensure you have the Mojo driver selected and set option Bitstreaming: DSD for it to feed DSD direct to the Mojo otherwise it will down-sample to max of 768kHz (assuming you have set options correct here too).
  
 JRMC21 definitely plays 64DSD correctly showing white on the Mojo but I recently got a 256DSD and JRiver down-samples that for some reason even though Mojo itself will play 256DSD (as proved out of mu Note4 with UAPP. Still looking into this).


----------



## FidelityCastro

kt66 said:


> I have only used valve amps at home for over twenty years, good valve amps sound flat and accurate, not lush and woolly.




I think people assume valves are a bit mushy, when in fact they generally impart a lovely natural compression, which gives an accurate and punchy sound while retaining the musicality. I've never had valve hi-fi separates, but as a guitarist I always prefer tube amps for electric guitars.


----------



## arnolfibus

duncan said:


> I go away for a day and it takes me 90 minutes to catch up!
> 
> Anyhow, the mojo draws a maximum of 0.90 amps, so no real need for 1.5 amp or higher chargers, although as per the quote, my charger puts out 2.5a per port and mojo only takes what it needs


 

 I charged my mojo with my iphone charger (1 A)  this night, the charge time has been around 5.5 hours. With my xperia Z3 charger (1,5 A), the first charge was done in around 3.5 hours. I also noticed that the mojo got noticeably cooler during the charge with the 1A charger.
  
 Someone else noticed such differences between charging time ?
  
 edit: of course maybe the mojo was not empty for the first charge whcih would explain the shorter first charge time. But I'm wondering why it took 5,5 hours for the full (second) charge while Chord indicates 4 hours...


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> I think people assume valves are a bit mushy, when in fact they generally impart a lovely natural compression, which gives an accurate and punchy sound while retaining the musicality. I've never had valve hi-fi separates, but as a guitarist I always prefer tube amps for electric guitars.


 

 the Rolling Stones used VOX amps, think they still do.


----------



## musicheaven

arnolfibus said:


> I charged my mojo with my iphone charger (1 A)  this night, the charge time has been around 5.5 hours. With my xperia Z3 charger (1,5 A), the first charge was done in around 3.5 hours. I also noticed that the mojo got noticeably cooler during the charge with the 1A charger.
> 
> Someone else noticed such differences between charging time ?
> 
> edit: of course maybe the mojo was not empty for the first charge whcih would explain the shorter first charge time. But I'm wondering why it took 5,5 hours for the full (second) charge while Chord indicates 4 hours...




First time those electrons get shoved, they all run for the exit which creates a bottleneck at the Mojo DC input plug, next time around they've learned their lesson and are proceeding in a more organized way, takes less time filling the already filled up electronic theater.


----------



## Sound Eq

can u anyone who owns both give a more detailed comparison between the mojo and ifi micro dsd to be used with audeze lcd2
  
 i am very much interested to know which has more bass
 is more warm
 is less bright


----------



## OK-Guy

hitman1 said:


> I had to leave Stereo Exchange in NYC because I could not get it to work on the NOTE 4. My friend had a Samsung Galaxy S5 and would not work on that one either? The guy Ron put it on his NOTE 5 worked with no problem. Went across street to get the OTG Cable but they were out of them. I turned the phone off and the MOJO. Turned my phone on then the MOJO and it still did not work? I had to leave the store without it! I could not spend $600 on it and could not get it to work. I am really bummed! What is the solution?? I also got the APP soundabout and that did nothing for me either. I need a real solution. I have LOLLIPOP 5.0.1. Please let me know for sure its the OTG CABLE I need before I leave from NJ to ride two trains to go back to NYC. Thanks in ADVANCE.


 
  
 ok think the problem is that you're not sequencing things correctly when connecting, I had a similar problem getting the Hugo to see my Sony ZX2, here's the solution...
  
 turn-off you Samsung Note, connect your Note to the Mojo via the OTG-cable... power-on the Mojo and wait for it to go through its powering cycle, when that is completed then turn-on your Note, things should now work tickety-boo, hth...


----------



## NZtechfreak

Works with Note 4 here, I always power on USB DACs and attach to the OTG cable before connecting to Android devices. It upsamples in apps that don't provide their own USB audio drivers though, but then I only need UAPP, so no problem for my use.


----------



## purdah

salla45 said:


> But I guess they can make something up if needed.


 
  
 Or if you are handy with a soldering iron you can make one up yourself.
  
 This is the one I finished tonight using parts from Jaycar
  

  
 They didnt have a mono connector but leaving the ring unconnected from the stereo connector should be ok, I wont be able to tell until my wife comes back with my X3!


----------



## Hachiko270296

Here's my Mojo sound impressions after owing it for a while.

The Mojo I would describe as similar to the Hugo but a tad warmer. I would say it's still on the analytical side of neutral. It has a kind of intimate sound to it than the Hugo but it isn't as resolving. The Hugo is more spacious, better detailed and better in every way. This isn't s bad thing as its 4 times the price. 

Compared to the Dragonfly 1.2 they are a similar sound with the DF being on the warmer side. Both have s detailed sound but the DF is a bit more musical and run sounding where the Mojo is s bit more analytical. I wouldn't say one is better than the other and they are both pretty much equal. I don't know if thei makes the Mojo overpriced or the Dragonfly amazing value. The Mojo has more functionality so this could be s deal breaker.

Compared to the Fiio X5 Dac section they sound very similar with the Fiio being a tad more airy and open. Mids sound better on the Fiio where as the Mojo has a bit more elevated bass. Again like with the DF they are pretty similar. I'd say they are also pretty close in technicality maybe a slight preference edge to the Mojo as a DAC.


Will write a full review soon.


----------



## equedadoii

hachiko270296 said:


> Here's my Mojo sound impressions after owing it for a while.
> 
> The Mojo I would describe as similar to the Hugo but a tad warmer. I would say it's still on the analytical side of neutral. It has a kind of intimate sound to it than the Hugo but it isn't as resolving. The Hugo is more spacious, better detailed and better in every way. This isn't s bad thing as its 4 times the price.
> 
> ...


 
  
 interesting stuff. yours is one of the first milder endorsements i've come across!
 most of the others have come out super glowing.


----------



## Currawong

hachiko270296 said:


> Here's my Mojo sound impressions after owing it for a while.
> 
> The Mojo I would describe as similar to the Hugo but a tad warmer. I would say it's still on the analytical side of neutral. It has a kind of intimate sound to it than the Hugo but it isn't as resolving. The Hugo is more spacious, better detailed and better in every way. This isn't s bad thing as its 4 times the price.
> 
> ...


 

 What headphones and music were you using and listening to respectively, out of interest?
  
 I had the original Dragonfly and wasn't hugely impressed with it, but I haven't had a chance to try the latest one, which I gather is quite a bit better.


----------



## salla45

equedadoii said:


> interesting stuff. yours is one of the first milder endorsements i've come across!
> most of the others have come out super glowing.


 
  


currawong said:


> What headphones and music were you using and listening to respectively, out of interest?
> 
> I had the original Dragonfly and wasn't hugely impressed with it, but I haven't had a chance to try the latest one, which I gather is quite a bit better.


 
 indeed my thoughts. Ive just ordered mine and Im upgrading from the IDSD NANO which allegedly blows away the DF! Argh!!
  
 would be nice to know what the transducers are.


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> the Rolling Stones used VOX amps, think they still do.




I think Keef uses Fender Deluxes these days but definitely used to use the Vox. But still lovely valves. 
The list of Vox (usually AC30) users is a "Who's Who" of famous players. Everyone from the Beatles to Brian May.


----------



## ade_hall

mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.


 

 That's a shame, if companies like Sony, Shure, Oppo, Centrance, Cozoy etc can then why not Chord?


----------



## Hachiko270296

I like to keep realistic. Too many people overhype things. I used the HD650, Nighthawk, HE500.

I think it's a good dac, just not really a step up from my other gear, more a side grade.


----------



## headwhacker

ade_hall said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy.* If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. *This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.
> ...


 
  
 That is why. Chord is not using an off-the-shelf DAC. They invest in their own technology they develop. In this case more of firmware/software in the FPGA chip to get to the level of SQ/performance of Mojo/Hugo.
  
 It's just like, asking Microsoft to run Office natively in Linux, they have to publish the source code of Office. You can still run Office in Linux but you have to use a virtualization layer. That's what the Apple CCK is for with Mojo.


----------



## Whitigir

Be glad that Chord make their own chips. The new Orpheus $50,000 is still using ESS chips  lol


----------



## micropixel

A week old and nicely burned in now. One of the first 20+ units delivered by John when he was here in Singapore for the launch. Quickly diy'ed my own coax cable for FiiO X5 Gen 2. The 4 pole plug is a nightmare to solder. 

With my T51p here.


----------



## baglunch

Any particular OTG cable recommendations for connecting the Mojo to a Note 4 phone? Thank you.


----------



## obsidyen

whitigir said:


> Be glad that Chord make their own chips. The new Orpheus $50,000 is still using ESS chips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I lol'ed so much at that. Such lazy work from Sennheiser. The least they could do is ask Chord, Meridian etc. for some custom design. Not go the Chinese way and put 4 ESS chips to their dac.


----------



## GreenBow

hachiko270296 said:


> Here's my Mojo sound impressions after owing it for a while.
> 
> The Mojo I would describe as similar to the Hugo but a tad warmer. I would say it's still on the analytical side of neutral. It has a kind of intimate sound to it than the Hugo but it isn't as resolving. The Hugo is more spacious, better detailed and better in every way. This isn't s bad thing as its 4 times the price.
> 
> ...


 

 Scary review.
  
 I would think the Mojo leaves the Dragonfly v1.2. No disrespect since the DF1.2 is meant to be spectacular for the price. It held the title of best DAC under £300 with What Hi-Fi until the Oppa HA-2 came along. However according to What Hi-Fi the Mojo bests the Audiolab M-DAC. They say it offers recording insight that nothing up until the Hugo can better.
  
 I hope it's a matter that the Mojo needs running in before it reaches its best. It would not surprise me if that were the case. My Meridian Explorer was entirely different run-in (fifty hours +) compared with new from the box.


----------



## Dubstep Girl




----------



## Hachiko270296

greenbow said:


> Scary review.
> 
> I would think the Mojo leaves the Dragonfly v1.2. No disrespect since the DF1.2 is meant to be spectacular for the price. It held the title of best DAC under £300 with What Hi-Fi until the Oppa HA-2 came along. However according to What Hi-Fi the Mojo bests the Audiolab M-DAC. They say it offers recording insight that nothing up until the Hugo can better.
> 
> I hope it's a matter that the Mojo needs running in before it reaches its best. It would not surprise me if that were the case. My Meridian Explorer was entirely different run-in (fifty hours +) compared with new from the box.





greenbow said:


> Scary review.
> 
> I would think the Mojo leaves the Dragonfly v1.2. No disrespect since the DF1.2 is meant to be spectacular for the price. It held the title of best DAC under £300 with What Hi-Fi until the Oppa HA-2 came along. However according to What Hi-Fi the Mojo bests the Audiolab M-DAC. They say it offers recording insight that nothing up until the Hugo can better.
> 
> I hope it's a matter that the Mojo needs running in before it reaches its best. It would not surprise me if that were the case. My Meridian Explorer was entirely different run-in (fifty hours +) compared with new from the box.




If I listened to a pair of Beats Solo for 100 hours I'd imagine my brain would burn into the sound....Just because my impressions are not glowing and I'm just in complete amazement doesn't mean it's bad. It's just not really an upgrade from my other gear.


----------



## psikey

hachiko270296 said:


> Here's my Mojo sound impressions after owing it for a while.
> 
> The Mojo I would describe as similar to the Hugo but a tad warmer. I would say it's still on the analytical side of neutral. It has a kind of intimate sound to it than the Hugo but it isn't as resolving. The Hugo is more spacious, better detailed and better in every way. This isn't s bad thing as its 4 times the price.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Had the Dragonflyv1.2, Oppo HA-2 and now the Mojo. For me I didn't notice anything special out of the Dragonfly compared to headphone out on my S6 with Wolfson so that went back. Then tried the HA-2 which did sound nice but got too much noticeable hiss for me with my sensitive Shure SE846's so that went back. Then, even though I didn't want to spend over £250 and didn't like the look/shape of the Mojo compared to the HA-2/Dragonfly I thought I would give it a go with all the good feedback on Chord generally. What can I say, In a different league to me, especially with DSD, sounds superb and noticeably better than I've heard before.
  
 I even went and bought a Sony ZX2 for an "all-in-one" device which was lovely and would have kept if I not heard the Mojo. The Mojo with my SE846's and a smartphone sounds much better so the ZX2 went back. I've stopped looking now and will be happy with this combination for ages now.


----------



## OK-Guy

fidelitycastro said:


> I think Keef uses Fender Deluxes these days but definitely used to use the Vox. But still lovely valves.
> The list of Vox (usually AC30) users is a "Who's Who" of famous players. Everyone from the Beatles to Brian May.


 
  
 I grew up with valve-amps (home use) think that's why I love a rich detailed sound... I'm sure May used valve-amps on Celebration Day, think I'll check out the DVD later... need something to wean me off Astral Weeks...


----------



## Mython

ok-guy said:


> fidelitycastro said:
> 
> 
> > I think Keef uses Fender Deluxes these days but definitely used to use the Vox. But still lovely valves.
> ...


 
  
  
_Wait_, all this talk of valves... are there valves in the Mojo?
  
_*Why *didn't someone tell me?_


----------



## OK-Guy

mython said:


> _Wait_, all this talk of valves... are there valves in the Mojo?
> 
> _*Why *didn't someone tell me?_


 
  
 you weren't in the loop mate, do try to keep up old chap...


----------



## GreenBow

hachiko270296 said:


> If I listened to a pair of Beats Solo for 100 hours I'd imagine my brain would burn into the sound....Just because my impressions are not glowing and I'm just in complete amazement doesn't mean it's bad. It's just not really an upgrade from my other gear.


 

 An educated guess tells me that, if you've run the Mojo for 100 hours it will be run-in. It's not brain burn in so much, though I understand sometimes people need time to adjust. It's because electronics need time to run in. Say it sounds crazy - I know. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Mython

ok-guy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > _Wait_, all this talk of valves... are there valves in the Mojo?
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Tut-tut - I think anyone perusing the first page of this thread would be left in absolutely no doubt whatsoever that I keep very much in the loop, as far as this threads comings and goings are concerned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 But I guess my sarcasm didn't convey very well - text being so inadequate for such subtleties of human communication.
  
 Was just having a friendly dig that the valve discussion was drastically off-topic, in a thread about a tiny, predominantly-digital, solid state device, after numerous posts on the matter


----------



## FidelityCastro

ok-guy said:


> I grew up with valve-amps (home use) think that's why I love a rich detailed sound... I'm sure May used valve-amps on Celebration Day, think I'll check out the DVD later... need something to wean me off Astral Weeks... :wink_face:




It was all valves until at least the 80s, when tranny amps gained popularity (cost and reliability). Even now with digital modelling amps (Fractal Axe FX etc), there's no substitute for tubes.


----------



## psikey

greenbow said:


> An educated guess tells me that, if you've run the Mojo for 100 hours it will be run-in. It's not brain burn in so much, though I understand sometimes people need time to adjust. It's because electronics need time to run in. Say it sounds crazy - I know. Best of luck with it.


 
  
 Depends on the hardware. I thought I read earlier Chord specifically say no burn-in for the Mojo, its your brain that's burning in, but with the type of capacitors used in the ZX2 Sony do say to get 100hrs on it to get best sound.


----------



## Hachiko270296

greenbow said:


> An educated guess tells me that, if you've run the Mojo for 100 hours it will be run-in. It's not brain burn in so much, though I understand sometimes people need time to adjust. It's because electronics need time to run in. Say it sounds crazy - I know. Best of luck with it.





Burn in is more to do with our crazy minds more so than the electronics. I've had enough gear in my lifetime to know that's is a bunch of nonsense for really long burn in. People can believe what they want though


----------



## Mython

psikey said:


> Chord specifically say no burn-in for the Mojo


 
  
  
 Chord don't know what they're talking about.
  
 What do they know about electronics, anyway?


----------



## musicheaven

headwhacker said:


> That is why. Chord is not using an off-the-shelf DAC. They invest in their own technology they develop. In this case more of firmware/software in the FPGA chip to get to the level of SQ/performance of Mojo/Hugo.
> 
> It's just like, asking Microsoft to run Office natively in Linux, they have to publish the source code of Office. You can still run Office in Linux but you have to use a virtualization layer. That's what the Apple CCK is for with Mojo.




Very true and I heartedly believe in protecting trade secrets however if Apple or for that mater any other competitors wanted to clone Chord FPGA based technology, with the current state of the art technology in reverse engineering code and hardware sniffing, with the help of their top engineering crew, they could figure it out in a reasonable amount time. They are asking for all sort of paperwork to make sure no one is crossing the trade secret boundaries. Apple as it stands, have not shown any desire to move into hi-res or audiophile territory. That might change however that is doubtful because they are chasing the common phone, notepad and computer users including businesses and students.


----------



## OK-Guy

mython said:


> Tut-tut - I think anyone perusing the first page of this thread would be left in absolutely no doubt whatsoever that I keep very much in the loop, as far as this threads comings and goings are concerned


 
  
 look at you riding the high 'GG'... I got your sarcasm truly but it disappeared over my head when I ducked...


----------



## Mython

musicheaven said:


> headwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > That is why. Chord is not using an off-the-shelf DAC. They invest in their own technology they develop. In this case more of firmware/software in the FPGA chip to get to the level of SQ/performance of Mojo/Hugo.
> ...


 
  
  
 No.
  
 They are chasing the* dollar*.
  
  
 As soon as they feel critical mass has been reached, in the public consciousness of audiophile-quality music playback, they will attack that segment of the market so hard, the DAP industry will be left reeling.
  
 No one in the segment will be safe from their commercial clout or competitiveness, so I don't blame Chord for safeguarding proprietary technology to legitimately differentiate themselves.


----------



## Mython

ok-guy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Tut-tut - I think anyone perusing the first page of this thread would be left in absolutely no doubt whatsoever that I keep very much in the loop, as far as this threads comings and goings are concerned
> ...


 
  
 LOL! This exchange could run far further than any non-existant 'GG'.
  
 But there's 'neigh' point...


----------



## OK-Guy

musicheaven said:


> Very true and I heartedly believe in protecting trade secrets however if Apple or for that mater any other competitors wanted to clone Chord FPGA based technology, with the current state of the art technology in reverse engineering code and hardware sniffing, with the help of their top engineering crew, they could figure it out in a reasonable amount time. They are asking for all sort of paperwork to make sure no one is crossing the trade secret boundaries. Apple as it stands, have not shown any desire to move into hi-res or audiophile territory. That might change however that is doubtful because they are chasing the common phone, notepad and computer users including businesses and students.


 
  
 think we all know how thievery works, and certain company's have a track-record when it comes to innovative technology that improves their products.


----------



## FidelityCastro

psikey said:


> Depends on the hardware. Chord specifically say no burn-in for the Mojo, its your brain that's burning in, but with the type of capacitors used in the ZX2 Sony do say to get 100hrs on it to get best sound.




YMMV, but for me it's brain burn in (as with new IEMs, for example). My Hugo sounded exactly the same on day 1 as it did on day 50. And I assume the Mojo is the same. To me, that consistency of quality audio repro is a selling point rather than a detraction. 

Even the ALO CDM, which has actually burn in every time you turn it on, has "burn in" for a number of minutes / half an hour at most, and that's because the tubes need to start cooking to do their best work. 

I say that as someone who entirely hears differences in IEM cables or even mini interconnects between our different boxes: I've had more impact from changing either of those points in the signal chain than from spending money on new IEMs. But I assume that's down to the different metals used in construction (silver, copper etc) and their specific physical properties. 

PS: I'm not an engineer, so bow to @psikey etc in terms of capacitors needing to burn in, if that's the case.


----------



## musicheaven

mython said:


> No.
> 
> They are chasing the *dollar*.
> 
> ...




Sorry to disappoint you but in this close knit audiophile community, there isn't enough critical mass to start any chain reaction so this state of affair is bound to last a long time. What most audiophile based businesses do is to chase the heavy spenders and god knows how well they find that in ourselves, we're too weak when it comes to sq promises, we just can't resist. 

Back to Chord impressions


----------



## OK-Guy

mython said:


> LOL! This exchange could run far further than any non-existant 'GG'.
> 
> But there's 'neigh' point...


 
  
 I'm not going to 'chomp on the bit', honest...


----------



## KT66

fidelitycastro said:


> I think people assume valves are a bit mushy, when in fact they generally impart a lovely natural compression, which gives an accurate and punchy sound while retaining the musicality. I've never had valve hi-fi separates, but as a guitarist I always prefer tube amps for electric guitars.




 I have AC4 and AC30, plus Prima Luna Prologue 2 and too many Quad IIs!! 

Life's too short to listen to transistors! Only SS guitar amp I can stand is the Roland JC120. The best amp for electric 12 strings


----------



## headwhacker

mython said:


> No.
> 
> They are chasing the *dollar*.
> 
> ...




Hmmnn. the day that happens mean they have fallen hard and have to make every opportunity to earn a penny. Think Sony which is now playing the Audiophile market.


----------



## GreenBow

mojo ideas said:


> Yes it is and fully immune to jitter too! John F.


 

 Thank you for your reply. I just noticed something about the Chord Mojo and the Hugo.
  
 Do they play FLAC files ripped from CDs, and MP3 files? The Mojo manual says for the USB input, "1 x micro USB capable of 44KHz to 768KHz". (I think that should say 44.1KHz actually.)  
  
 Please anyone else chime in.


----------



## KT66

One small tiny point, surely this thread should be in the portable amp section? The Mojo's not a source.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is and fully immune to jitter too! John F.
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, FLAC, WAV, PCM, MP3, etc. are decoded by the transport hardware (generally a cellphone or DAP, in this instance) and then sent over the digital connection to the Mojo, which will play the decoded stream very happily.


----------



## imattersuk

Too much thinking going on regarding whether or not it's justified to spend so much ££$$ on audio equipment, there's a very simple 3 element formula that works every time for men.
  
 No smoking, no drinking, a woman with own job and bank account = nice cars, cameras & audio equipment


----------



## lukeap69

First 2 are easy. Now for the last one...


----------



## FidelityCastro

kt66 said:


> I have AC4 and AC30, plus Prima Luna Prologue 2 and too many Quad IIs!!
> 
> Life's too short to listen to transistors! Only SS guitar amp I can stand is the Roland JC120. The best amp for electric 12 strings




A musician after my own heart. For my electric guitars, I have a Jackson Ampworks Newcastle 30 amp, and Vox Night Train and Orange Tiny Terror lunchbox amps, and they beat tranny amps for me. But for my electro acoustics, I have an ACUS One 8 with no valves at all, and it manages to put out a really good acoustic sound (I.e doesn't sound like a piezo pickup amplified). It's beautifully clear. 

Horses for courses.


----------



## headwhacker

kt66 said:


> One small tiny point, surely this thread should be in the portable amp section? The Mojo's not a source.




Well you can't consider mojo to be just a portable amp. It doen't have analog input.


----------



## apmusson

baglunch said:


> Any particular OTG cable recommendations for connecting the Mojo to a Note 4 phone? Thank you.




This is perfect fit mobile phones. Good quality too

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_mwBanner=1


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> Yes, FLAC, WAV, PCM, MP3, etc. are decoded by the transport hardware (generally a cellphone or DAP, in this instance) and then sent over the digital connection to the Mojo, which will play the decoded stream very happily.


 

 Thank you. I was having a panic. I have a newly delivered Mojo sat four feet away unopened.
  
@psikey Thanks, I was looking long and hard at the Sony ZX1. I am thinking now just take the A15 with its unrivalled battery life and use the Mojo.
  
 (NB My Meridian Explorer new, I could only just tell it was better that my half-good PC on-board audio. I listened A-B testing for ages. I came back to A-B testing after I had the ME for ages and it was considerably better than PC-audio.)


----------



## OK-Guy

imattersuk said:


> No smoking, no drinking, a woman with own job and bank account = nice cars, cameras & audio equipment


 
  
 did you have any fun along the way?... music is all about 'sex, drugs, the hammers & rock n' roll', valid points worth experiencing imho...


----------



## johndean

I have a Ifi Micro Idsd and like it quite a bit but it is a major pain to use it on a plane .I use it as a portable dac and it slides 
 all over the place. 
 I was looking for something smaller to use with my iphone 6 + and Westone iem's and have placed an order for the Mojo 
  
 It will be interesting to see if anyone has compared the two .Any impressions out there? 
  
 I have no idea when I will be getting the Mojo,maybe mid November


----------



## psikey

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I was having a panic. I have a newly delivered Mojo sat four feet away unopened.
> 
> @psikey Thanks, I was looking long and hard at the Sony ZX1. I am thinking now just take the A15 with its unrivalled battery life and use the Mojo.
> 
> (NB My Meridian Explorer new, I could only just tell it was better that my half-good PC on-board audio. I listened A-B testing for ages. I came back to A-B testing after I had the ME for ages and it was considerably better than PC-audio.)


 
  
 If your not into streaming media (Tidal/Spotify) then any DAP that can link to the Mojo should be fine but absolute best sound is with DSD files sent natively to the Mojo (i.e not down-samples) so the Mojo shows white on the power marble (button).
  
 The ZX1/ZX2 are great "all-in-one" solutions but for best audio quality without going over £500 then I don't think the Mojo can't be beat with a modern smartphone feeding it (or laptop with JRiver). I was astonished how much better DSD sounded compared to the ZX2 which sounded flat in comparison (as if down-sampling).


----------



## johndean

psikey said:


> If your not into streaming media (Tidal/Spotify) then any DAP that can link to the Mojo should be fine but absolute best sound is with DSD files sent natively to the Mojo (i.e not down-samples) so the Mojo shows white on the power marble (button).
> 
> The ZX1/ZX2 are great "all-in-one" solutions but for best audio quality without going over £500 then I don't think the Mojo can be beat with a modern smartphone feeding it (or laptop with JRiver). I was astonished how much better DSD sounded compared to the ZX2 which sounded flat in comparison (as if down-sampling).


 
 I tried a Sony zx2 and while the audio quality was pretty good there were too many drawbacks so I returned it. 
 Slow buggy interface, poor screen resolution,Tidal crashed sporadically,but the biggest factor was battery life was dismal .
  
 Sony claims 33 hours or so and  I would get maybe 6 hours in airplane mode. Lots of other people had the same problems. 
 I just don't trust Sony to honor battery warranties down the road so I returned it.


----------



## headwhacker

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I was having a panic. I have a newly delivered Mojo sat four feet away unopened.
> 
> @psikey
> Thanks, I was looking long and hard at the Sony ZX1. I am thinking now just take the A15 with its unrivalled battery life and use the Mojo.
> ...




It was noted earlier that the A15 only have around 6hrs battery life if connected to Mojo


----------



## goodvibes

ike1985 said:


> Here you ar
> Here you are-unscientifically(no offense meant just stating the fact)-saying there is a difference, even going so far as to rate which sources sounded best.
> 
> EXPERTS: Do sources matter? I've heard arguments from both sides and personally side with the more scientific arguments which have come from the "sources don't matter crowd". There *IS* an answer to this due to the functioning of the technology, so which is it?
> ...


 
 Your ears prefer sound to 1s and 0s. I prefer experiencing gravity to trying to explain it.


----------



## PhilW

baglunch said:


> Any particular OTG cable recommendations for connecting the Mojo to a Note 4 phone? Thank you.


 
 http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/vertere-micro-usb-to-usb-b-usb-otg-on-the-go-cable.html
  
 Micro to Micro option


----------



## howdy

I will be receiving the Mojo today! cant wait to see what all the hype is about


----------



## headwhacker

goodvibes said:


> Your ears prefer sound to 1s and 0s. I prefer experiencing gravity to trying to explain it.




You can only explain it if you experience it


----------



## headwhacker

howdy said:


> I will be receiving the Mojo today! cant wait to see what all the hype is about




I was once told there was no hype about mojo.


----------



## OK-Guy

johndean said:


> Sony claims 33 hours or so and  I would get maybe 6 hours in airplane mode. Lots of other people had the same problems.
> I just don't trust Sony to honor battery warranties down the road so I returned it.


 
  
 I must have a duff unit... I easily get 25hrs plus using red-book at pretty high volume with my ZX2, I get 10hrs+ with my Hugo.... 33hrs is if your using mp3's.


----------



## micropixel

baglunch said:


> Any particular OTG cable recommendations for connecting the Mojo to a Note 4 phone? Thank you.




I have one of these on order. Hope it works as advertised. The eBay store has them with with different angles to suit different needs. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?nav=SEARCH


----------



## willywill

ok-guy said:


> I must have a duff unit... I easily get 25hrs plus using red-book at pretty high volume with my ZX2, I get 10hrs+ with my Hugo.... 33hrs is if your using mp3's.


 
 I get around 40-45 hours out of the ZX2, i charge that thing every 2 weeks, i turn it off at night, i only use the side button, barely turn on the screen and turn on wi-fi when charging to update apps.


----------



## tassardar

The zx2 does have 30 hr life if playing MP3. Hi-res it's 20 and digital out around 10-12. My zx2 always outlast my mojo when stacked so it's all good haha.



And my massive stack today with the esw10 on the other end. As a pure dac, the mojo is just fantastic. though since everything is pretty much near the end point for me, what I bring out is really based on needs and that day's storage limit rather then absolute sonic performance. When I can the whole stack comes out hehe.


----------



## johndean

willywill said:


> I get around 40-45 hours out of the ZX2, i charge that thing every 2 weeks, i turn it off at night, i only use the side button, barely turn on the screen and turn on wi-fi when charging to update apps.


 
 I had nowhere near this type of battery life .
  
 Must have had a bad battery in the unit.


----------



## psikey

philw said:


> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/vertere-micro-usb-to-usb-b-usb-otg-on-the-go-cable.html
> 
> Micro to Micro option


 
 Why on earth pay £100 when these work perfectly http://m.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?nav=SEARCH for under $6 !!  I use this with my Note 4. Its just transfering digital 1 & 0's to the Mojo, not like analogue cables.


----------



## micropixel

salla45 said:


> Bump.
> Any X3ii users out there?




I believe X3ii is similar to my X5ii which uses 4 pole 3.5mm jack. This is the newer FiiO design which squeezes both analogue and digital out into one port. So for digital out you will need a 4 pole jack to a mono for Mojo. Here is what I made myself. On the 4 pole only 2 poles (ground and mic/video poles) are used. 


Or if you do not mind using adapters, you can use FiiO adapter to a female RCA on the X3ii, meanwhile on Mojo use a 3.5mm mono to female RCA adapter plug. Finally connect both with a regular RCA-ended digital cable. Voila!


----------



## PhilW

psikey said:


> Why on earth pay £100 when these work perfectly http://m.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?nav=SEARCH for under $6 !!  I use this with my Note 4. Its just transfering digital 1 & 0's to the Mojo, not like analogue cables.


 

 //off topic// Are you sure it's not transferring different voltages rather than 0 and 1's //off topic//


----------



## mscott58

philw said:


> //off topic// Are you sure it's not transferring different voltages rather than 0 and 1's //off topic//


 
 Exactly. Many people seem to forget the role this transition plays. Cheers


----------



## psikey

philw said:


> //off topic// Are you sure it's not transferring different voltages rather than 0 and 1's //off topic//


 
  
 You've lost me ! Its a standard micro-USB to micro-USB connector wired to enable OTG. Anyway, the cheap $6 ones work. Used it with my Note 4 & S6 no problems. 
  
 Good read:
  
USB-OTG A phone is a bit different, though. Sometimes you want it to act as a peripheral: for example, so you can plug it into a PC, so the PC can access the phone's storage. Sometimes you want it to act as a host: for example, to connect a physical keyboard or mouse to it. This is why many Android devices now support USB host mode as well as USB peripheral mode: they can act in either rôle. But how can you make this work, when a host's USB socket is different from a peripheral's?
 This is where _USB-on-the-go_ (OTG) comes in. It adds an extra pin to the micro-USB socket. If you plug a normal A-to-B USB cable, the device acts in peripheral mode. If you connect a special USB-OTG cable, it has the pin connected at one end, and the device at that end acts in host mode.
 This can be a little confusing if one cable has seemingly identical plugs at either end, which do different things. But cables with USB-OTG at both ends are uncommon: it's more common to use an adaptor, which has a host-mode USB-OTG plug at one end, and a rectangular USB-A socket on the other. You can plug a normal USB cable into this adaptor, and it will work normally.
  
 All USB adhere to this, its just a transfer cable:
  
 The USB 1.x and 2.0 specifications provide a 5 V supply on a single wire to power connected USB devices.
 A unit load is defined as 100 mA in USB 2.0, and 150 mA in USB 3.0. A device may draw a maximum of 5 unit loads (500 mA) from a port in USB 2.0; 6 (900 mA) in USB 3.0.
  
  
  
 PS. I am an engineer and work in IT but no expert on this, no "Snake Oil" needed for this type of cable but feel free to spend £100 if you like!


----------



## Mython

philw said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth pay £100 when these work perfectly http://m.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?nav=SEARCH for under $6 !!  I use this with my Note 4. Its just transfering digital 1 & 0's to the Mojo, not like analogue cables.
> ...


 
  
  
 No, I've actually _seen_ little ones and zeros running across the connectors.
  
 I was wearing these, at the time, though:


----------



## lukeap69

micropixel said:


> I have one of these on order. Hope it works as advertised. The eBay store has them with with different angles to suit different needs.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?nav=SEARCH




This is the same cable I linked many pages back. I have been using the same one for more than a year now, first when I had FiiO E18 and now the Mojo. Its built is surprisingly good for its price.


----------



## GreenBow

headwhacker said:


> It was noted earlier that the A15 only have around 6hrs battery life if connected to Mojo


 

 Waaaah! I hope not. it seems odd that other Sonys last a good charge with the Mojo. I might have to dig around in the thread looking for this. I am not buying full whack for an expensive DAP only to port it into a DAC.
  
 (No disrespect of course to anyone who already has a pricey DAP. OR has a Mojo and buys a pricey DAP.)
  
  
 My Mojo is here and still unopened, as I'm weighing it all up.
  
 EDIT: I found the post that says 7 hours. Post 3546.


----------



## imattersuk

philw said:


> http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/vertere-micro-usb-to-usb-b-usb-otg-on-the-go-cable.html
> 
> Micro to Micro option


 
 £100 lol


----------



## PhilW

No further comment


----------



## tassardar

actually as someone who does development, the idea of cables affecting sound significantly is alittle weird since the only reason the sound will change is unless a lot of bits are lost or corrupted. Audio is technically a stream so I'm guessing there's no garuntee of data integrity but seriously most cables will probably lose very little bits. When have we last use a cable that always corrupts the file when transferring data. A perfect cable will have no data lost but that's still subjected to the connector and device hmm. I'm sure a perfect cable and cheap one does have a difference but probably in very minute details. 

But hey we are in this hobby, every little bit to perfection counts as long as you can afford it and there's a difference to you.


----------



## imattersuk

tassardar said:


> actually as someone who does development, the idea of cables affecting sound significantly is alittle weird since the only reason the sound will change is unless a lot of bits are lost or corrupted. Audio is technically a stream so I'm guessing there's no garuntee of data integrity but seriously most cables will probably lose very little bits. When have we last use a cable that always corrupts the file when transferring data. A perfect cable will have no data lost but that's still subjected to the connector and device hmm. I'm sure a perfect cable and cheap one does have a difference but probably in very minute details.
> 
> But hey we are in this hobby, every little bit to perfection counts as long as you can afford it and there's a difference to you.


 
 I've certainly played around with plenty of analogue cables in the past and remember ditching a £300 Chord Company cable for a Rega Couple that was £90 and sounded significantly better. Also had a custom made silver cable from a guy on a forum who did a money back guarantee and the thing was so bright and harsh it had to go back, very well made just sounded awful. Digital on the other hand i've struggled to notice any difference over many years.


----------



## FidelityCastro

tassardar said:


> actually as someone who does development, the idea of cables affecting sound significantly is alittle weird since the only reason the sound will change is unless a lot of bits are lost or corrupted. Audio is technically a stream so I'm guessing there's no garuntee of data integrity but seriously most cables will probably lose very little bits. When have we last use a cable that always corrupts the file when transferring data. A perfect cable will have no data lost but that's still subjected to the connector and device hmm. I'm sure a perfect cable and cheap one does have a difference but probably in very minute details.
> 
> But hey we are in this hobby, every little bit to perfection counts as long as you can afford it and there's a difference to you.




I'm sure you've tried different IEM cables. Did you not notice more brightness (or more mids, for example) with different cables? 

I tried three or four different cables with my Earsonics Velvets - just to see if it made a difference. I found one that did and then found an even better one that sounded better on day one and still sounds better four months later (I've A/B'd with the stock cable to make sure!). In fact I've walked away from buying new high end IEMs because they didn't sound as good as the Velvets with the cable upgrade (YMMV of course, but I'm sure the same would apply with Nobles etc etc). 

The one that surprised me the most was swapping my usual Apple CCK + mini USB to USB interconnects (one from ALO and one from Moon Audio) for an all-in-one Lavricables interconnect (which does away with the need for the Apple CCK). The SQ difference was noticeable, and underlined my belief that the Apple CCK is the weak link, even if you have a TOTL interconnect from the CCK to the DAC/amp or amp. It cleaned up the signal a lot, and the brightness of the silver interconnect was much better than the Apple CCK + whatever.


----------



## imattersuk

Does anyone know if the headphone socket on the new Macbook MJY42B/A also outputs a digital signal like the Macbook Pro ? In this case Google is not my friend, can't find a definitive answer anywhere. Might have to make a trip to the Applestore armed with a Mojo.


----------



## tassardar

Yeah analog has way more variable so a proper cable is more important there. Digital has a lot more tolerance to fault by design. However a good cable is still a good cable, its possible to reduce chance of corruption and missing bits. So the gain in having a better cable for digital is probably still there just smaller.


----------



## GreenBow

imattersuk said:


> Does anyone know if the headphone socket on the new Macbook MJY42B/A also outputs a digital signal like the Macbook Pro ? In this case Google is not my friend, can't find a definitive answer anywhere. Might have to make a trip to the Applestore armed with a Mojo.


 

 Look on the manufacturers website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If the information is not there, email them.


----------



## imattersuk

fidelitycastro said:


> I'm sure you've tried different IEM cables. Did you not notice more brightness (or more mids, for example) with different cables?
> 
> I tried three or four different cables with my Earsonics Velvets - just to see if it made a difference. I found one that did and then found an even better one that sounded better on day one and still sounds better four months later (I've A/B'd with the stock cable to make sure!). In fact I've walked away from buying new high end IEMs because they didn't sound as good as the Velvets with the cable upgrade (YMMV of course, but I'm sure the same would apply with Nobles etc etc).
> 
> The one that surprised me the most was swapping my usual Apple CCK + mini USB to USB interconnects (one from ALO and one from Moon Audio) for an all-in-one Lavricables interconnect (which does away with the need for the Apple CCK). The SQ difference was noticeable, and underlined my belief that the Apple CCK is the weak link, even if you have a TOTL interconnect from the CCK to the DAC/amp or amp. It cleaned up the signal a lot, and the brightness of the silver interconnect was much better than the Apple CCK + whatever.


 
 Is that the £690 one on their ebay store ? Please tell me in all seriousness it's a typo and should be £69.


----------



## imattersuk

greenbow said:


> Look on the manufacturers website.


 
 If i'd found it there do you think i'd be asking ? lol I must be having a blonde moment if it's in the specs.


----------



## imattersuk

tassardar said:


> Yeah analog has way more variable so a proper cable is more important there. Digital has a lot more tolerance to fault by design. However a good cable is still a good cable, its possible to reduce chance of corruption and missing bits. So the gain in having a better cable for digital is probably still there just smaller.


 
 I think I would probably pay up to £20 for a well built OTG cable


----------



## Mython

imattersuk said:


> Does anyone know if the headphone socket on the new Macbook MJY42B/A also outputs a digital signal like the Macbook Pro ? In this case Google is not my friend, can't find a definitive answer anywhere. Might have to make a trip to the Applestore armed with a Mojo.


 
  
  
 I say take the Mojo to an Apple store.
  
 Not so you can find out about the Macbook socket, but just so you can make the Apple nerds jealous that their mass-produced bling gadgets don't sound anywhere near as good as a quirky aluminium chunk from a small company in Kent...   Who knows... you might even win Chord a few more fans, in doing so...


----------



## tassardar

imattersuk said:


> I think I would probably pay up to £20 for a well built OTG cable


 
 Im actually willing to go up to $100 if i get to choose my length and connector type with good build. I may not believe so much in sonic improvement but I definitely a sucker for well built and customized products.


----------



## FidelityCastro

imattersuk said:


> Is that the £690 one on their ebay store ? Please tell me in all seriousness it's a typo and should be £69.




Haha if its the Lavricables one then it's a typo! Definitely without the extra zero! 
I have no affiliation by the way. In fact, I had a problem with one but I think it was my iPhone rather than the cable. And the SQ when it worked my really good.


----------



## imattersuk

fidelitycastro said:


> Haha if its the Lavricables one then it's a typo! Definitely without the extra zero!
> I have no affiliation by the way. In fact, I had a problem with one but I think it was my iPhone rather than the cable. And the SQ when it worked my really good.


 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720
  
 Made my eyes water


----------



## FidelityCastro

imattersuk said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720
> 
> Made my eyes water




Lol that would be pushing it even for audiophile. But yes, it's exactly that one.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> I say take the Mojo to an Apple store.
> 
> Not so you can find out about the Macbook socket, but just so you can make the Apple nerds jealous that their mass-produced bling gadgets don't sound anywhere near as good as a quirky aluminium chunk from a small company in Kent...   Who knows... you might even win Chord a few more fans, in doing so... :rolleyes:


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> I think they know about how chord units sound they are using Hugos in all of their brand new stores to demonstrate their products.


 
  
  
 Quite a coup, eh, John?
  
 Nice to know people willing to take notice


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> Quite a coup, eh, John? Yes very nice
> 
> Nice to know people willing to take notice


----------



## GreenBow

imattersuk said:


> If i'd found it there do you think i'd be asking ? lol I must be having a blonde moment if it's in the specs.


 

 Sowwy, I edited the post and added email Apple if the info is not there.
  
 However I like the idea of going for a pose with the Mojo in the Apple store. (Haha sorry couldn't resist.)
  
 -----
  
 I am currently googling to find out what OTG means to the Mojo. It's all go isn't it?
  
 I have a basic USB cable for PC to Mojo, a long one I mean, ahem Chord. Plus one of those 240V plugs that takes a USB cable and transforms power, at 5V 1A.
  
 I guess fancy function cables are needed to use the Mojo beyond a PC or laptop.
  
 If the NWZ-A15 discharges quickly with the Mojo, I could get the Microsoft Lumia 640. I know, open to criticism, but it is meant to have stellar battery life.


----------



## OK-Guy

mython said:


> I say take the Mojo to an Apple store.
> 
> Not so you can find out about the Macbook socket, but just so you can make the Apple nerds jealous that their mass-produced bling gadgets don't sound anywhere near as good as a quirky aluminium chunk from a small company in Kent...   Who knows... you might even win Chord a few more fans, in doing so...


 
  
 I got kicked out of Apple's Bluewater store for flashing my old Z1070 around when trying out some headphones... people wanted to hear it & who was I to deny them, taking a Mojo in could cause mayhem...


----------



## ibs63

musicheaven said:


> Couple of things, both devices use different DAC implementation so assuming both companies implement their unit with the same DAC the same way (very improbable but we have to start somewhere), the only comparison you could potentially make is with their K2M m920 and the Pulse since both use the same DAC, the m9xx uses a different DAC (AK4490) and probably internal components which will have the potential of sounding different so if you are looking for house sounds then acquiring the m9xxx will do that. You might like one more than the other, in this case sell the one you don't like but keep in mind it'll cost you something due the deep electronic cost depreciation, that's just the nature of the hobby. If it's not something you like doing then stay with the Pulse.
> 
> Good luck!


 
 Thanks so much for replying.  I thought I had posted this in the M9xx thread or Chord thread.  I was looking at the Mojo as well that is why I posted here by mistake.


----------



## Mython

ok-guy said:


> I got kicked out of Apple's Bluewater store for flashing my old Z1070 around when trying out some headphones... people wanted to hear it & who was I to deny them, taking a Mojo in could cause mayhem...


 
  
  
 Megalomania does tend to have insecurity as one of its defining characteristics.
  
 You weren't to blame for that


----------



## OK-Guy

mython said:


> Megalomania does tend to have insecurity as one of its defining characteristics.
> 
> You weren't to blame for that


 
  
 think I'll google megalomania... brains not computing larger words today for some reason, which does nothing for my enhanced self-esteem...


----------



## imattersuk

ok-guy said:


> I got kicked out of Apple's Bluewater store for flashing my old Z1070 around when trying out some headphones... people wanted to hear it & who was I to deny them, taking a Mojo in could cause mayhem...


 
 I will be taking not only the Mojo but my LG G4 just to wind them up a bit more. To be fair they quite liked my HA-2 when I took that in, had a laugh with the guy, he asked what it was, to which I replied "it's the bit you forgot to put into your phones to make them sound good"


----------



## Watagump

imattersuk said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720
> 
> Made my eyes water


 
  
  
  6 sold, people have truly lost their minds.


----------



## OK-Guy

imattersuk said:


> I will be taking not only the Mojo but my LG G4 just to wind them up a bit more. To be fair they quite liked my HA-2 when I took that in, had a laugh with the guy, he asked what it was, to which I replied "it's the bit you forgot to put into your phones to make them sound good"


 
  
 Mojo sorts your Beats kinda thing?... best take headphones and go the whole hog...


----------



## Caruryn

watagump said:


> 6 sold, people have truly lost their minds.


 
 But the shipping is only *£*3.50.It's a bargain,you have to see the glass half full.


----------



## Watagump

caruryn said:


> But the shipping is only *£*3.50.It's a bargain,you have to see the glass half full.


 
  
  
 Hmm, they have a make offer option. I can maybe get $1 off on shipping if I haggle.


----------



## headwhacker

imattersuk said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720
> 
> Made my eyes water


 
  
 With that interconnect, who needs a mojo.


----------



## Tony1110

headwhacker said:


> With that interconnect, who needs a mojo.




I think the price is meant as a deterrent because he has none in stock. The item description does state that the price isn't the real one.

The actual price is $100 shipped worldwide. Not too bad for a good quality cable which serves as an all in one solution (it has the CCK built in).


----------



## spook76

fidelitycastro said:


> I'm sure you've tried different IEM cables. Did you not notice more brightness (or more mids, for example) with different cables?
> 
> I tried three or four different cables with my Earsonics Velvets - just to see if it made a difference. I found one that did and then found an even better one that sounded better on day one and still sounds better four months later (I've A/B'd with the stock cable to make sure!). In fact I've walked away from buying new high end IEMs because they didn't sound as good as the Velvets with the cable upgrade (YMMV of course, but I'm sure the same would apply with Nobles etc etc).
> 
> The one that surprised me the most was swapping my usual Apple CCK + mini USB to USB interconnects (one from ALO and one from Moon Audio) for an all-in-one Lavricables interconnect (which does away with the need for the Apple CCK). The SQ difference was noticeable, and underlined my belief that the Apple CCK is the weak link, even if you have a TOTL interconnect from the CCK to the DAC/amp or amp. It cleaned up the signal a lot, and the brightness of the silver interconnect was much better than the Apple CCK + whatever.




Too bad since iOS 9.1 the Lavricables solution no longer works. I spoke with Konstantin and he confirmed it and he set me one to test that arrived today and unfortunately it does not work.


----------



## spook76

tony1110 said:


> I think the price is meant as a deterrent because he has none in stock. The item description does state that the price isn't the real one.
> 
> The actual price is $100 shipped worldwide. Not too bad for a good quality cable which serves as an all in one solution (it has the CCK built in).



As I posted above, unfortunately that cable no longer works. The iOS 9.1 update eliminated it.


----------



## Tony1110

spook76 said:


> As I posted above, unfortunately that cable no longer works. The iOS 9.1 update eliminated it.




If that's the case my iPod is going back to the shop. I'm on the waiting list for that cable and I bought the iPod to be used as a transport. Very disappointing.


----------



## youkeum

fiio L19 cable is working well without cck


----------



## gavinfabl

youkeum said:


> fiio L19 cable is working well without cck




Where can you get this ?


----------



## salla45

did you receive i


micropixel said:


> I believe X3ii is similar to my X5ii which uses 4 pole 3.5mm jack. This is the newer FiiO design which squeezes both analogue and digital out into one port. So for digital out you will need a 4 pole jack to a mono for Mojo. Here is what I made myself. On the 4 pole only 2 poles (ground and mic/video poles) are used.
> 
> 
> Or if you do not mind using adapters, you can use FiiO adapter to a female RCA on the X3ii, meanwhile on Mojo use a 3.5mm mono to female RCA adapter plug. Finally connect both with a regular RCA-ended digital cable. Voila!


 
 thanks, i have a member who has offered to help me out with a cable at low cost! sounds v promising.


----------



## Ike1985

Mython,

If you haven't already, I suggest you make a section on page one in your explanatory post that explains which cables will work with which phones and keep it updated for the new phones arriving on te market next year: HTC ONE M10, Samsung S7, Xperia z5, etc.


----------



## salla45

howdy said:


> I will be receiving the Mojo today! cant wait to see what all the hype is about


 
 did you get her yet? 
  
 mine is due on monday. I have to endure the weekend sans Mojo! argh!!


----------



## spook76

tony1110 said:


> If that's the case my iPod is going back to the shop. I'm on the waiting list for that cable and I bought the iPod to be used as a transport. Very disappointing.



Tony, never give up as this is Head-Fi, the home of the work around. There is a one cable solution. Just connect the Apple Camera connector (CCK) to a USB A to Micro B adapter as shown in the picture.


----------



## Mojo ideas

[quote name="Mojo ideas" url="/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4155#post_12055743.[/quote]


----------



## verber

Quote:


hachiko270296 said:


> The Mojo I would describe as similar to the Hugo but a tad warmer. I would say it's still on the analytical side of neutral. It has a kind of intimate sound to it than the Hugo but it isn't as resolving. The Hugo is more spacious, better detailed and better in every way. This isn't s bad thing as its 4 times the price.
> 
> Compared to the Dragonfly 1.2 they are a similar sound with the DF being on the warmer side. Both have s detailed sound but the DF is a bit more musical and run sounding where the Mojo is s bit more analytical. I wouldn't say one is better than the other and they are both pretty much equal. I don't know if thei makes the Mojo overpriced or the Dragonfly amazing value. The Mojo has more functionality so this could be s deal breaker.


 
  
 Yesterday spent a few hours comparing the Mojo, Hugo, and a HiFi-M8.  The HiFi-M8 was in the mix because it is the unit that I am considering decided to replace. I think there is a larger gap between the Mojo and the DF 1.2. My short summary would be that the HiFi-M8 (and every other portable DAC I have listened to including the Meridian Explorer, DF 1.2 and the IFI Micro)  is a step behind the Mojo when driving a pair of HD800. I hear the differences when even casually listening.  Based on reviews I have read the only portable DACs which *might* be in the same price/performance league of the Mojo would be the Geek Out V2 which I will be comparing to the Mojo in the next week or two.
  
 I found that I preferred the Hugo to the Mojo when it comes to SQ.  When casually listening I noticed there were differences  but I wouldn't have been able to tell you what the differences were.  When critically listening I would say the Hugo was more spacious, better detail, and slightly more neutral tonal balance.
  
 I would characterize the Mojo as 90% of the Hugo SQ at 1/4 the price in a much more attractive package. I think you would be hard pressed to find a desktop or portable, separate DAC/amp or integrated unit which would sound better than the Mojo for less money. The Hugo is hugely overpriced unless you needed everything it provides or you need the very best sound quality in a portable package.
  
 As a reference point, 1.5 years ago I considered purchasing a Hugo as a second desktop DAC (and I would use it as a portable unit as a bonus).  I wrote on my experience comparing the Hugo with a Lavry DA-11, GS-X mk2, and HD800. At the time I decided that the Hugo's ROI didn't make sense for me.  There are several DACs I preferred to the Hugo at a <$2500  price point, and that the amplifier in the Hugo while good, it didn't compare to my desktop amplifier.


----------



## micropixel

salla45 said:


> did you receive i
> thanks, i have a member who has offered to help me out with a cable at low cost! sounds v promising.




Do use 75ohm coaxial cable which I understand is the preferred standard as it's shielded with an outer braid to cut down interference in digital transmission.


----------



## Mcklemme

The Mojo manual recommends a least a 1 Amp charger. Can you charge the Mojo with a 2 Amp iPod charger (apart from the cable of course)? Or is 1 Amp the maximum? Sorry, I'm not a physicist or an electrian.... So I have no clue.


----------



## pitchblack

Now I have a 0.75m AudioQuest Forest MiniPlug-to-Toslink at my AK240. Now 176.4 kHz is working 192 kHz still not - the Mojo Power-Ball is flickering and I only hear crackling not nice at IEMs. Somebody told me here he has no problems between AK and Mojo with the same cable. Any ideas?

send with LG G4


----------



## micropixel

mcklemme said:


> The Mojo manual recommends a least a 1 Amp charger. Can you charge the Mojo with a 2 Amp iPod charger (apart from the cable of course)? Or is 1 Amp the maximum? Sorry, I'm not a physicist or an electrian.... So I have no clue.




I use my charger which gives 2.1 amp and it works fine. As far as I understand and remember reading, there is no issue using a charger with higher current (amp) as the device being charged will draw only what it needs and designed to. I have stuck to this principle for all my new devices and so far nothing is fried yet!


----------



## Mcklemme

micropixel said:


> I use my charger which gives 2.1 amp and it works fine. As far as I understand and remember reading, there is no issue using a charger with higher current (amp) as the device being charged will draw only what it needs and designed to. I have stuck to this principle for all my new devices and so far nothing is fried yet!




Thanks!


----------



## imattersuk

spook76 said:


> Tony, never give up as this is Head-Fi, the home of the work around. There is a one cable solution. Just connect the Apple Camera connector (CCK) to a USB A to Micro B adapter as shown in the picture.


 
 Wouldn't fancy having that plugged into my Mojo, any pressure on the fat end would damage the usb port or worse snap off in the port. Let's hope Konstantin comes up with a solution. Is it IOS 9.1 or the Onkyo HF app that's the issue ?


----------



## spook76

imattersuk said:


> Wouldn't fancy having that plugged into my Mojo, any pressure on the fat end would damage the usb port or worse snap off in the port. Let's hope Konstantin comes up with a solution. Is it IOS 9.1 or the Onkyo HF app that's the issue ?




I agree. I am very careful with cable so as not to damage the USB port and found the smallest adapter to lessen the strain when connecting my iPod Touch to the Mojo. 

As to what is the issue, it is iOS 9.1 because I also use the app Tuneshell and iTunes for my 16/44 music and Onkyo only for higher resolution and none work with Konstantin's cable. He is great and honest vendor. He emailed me before he shipped the cable last week from Latvia and offered a full refund but I wanted to give it a try.

Edit: I too hope Konstantin or Fiio with its L19 cable come up with a better one cable solution.


----------



## imattersuk

imattersuk said:


> Does anyone know if the headphone socket on the new Macbook MJY42B/A also outputs a digital signal like the Macbook Pro ? In this case Google is not my friend, can't find a definitive answer anywhere. Might have to make a trip to the Applestore armed with a Mojo.


 
 Looking at specs of my Macbook Pro it would _appear_ that the new slimline Macbook does not have a line out function so would need a USB C - USB adapter and rule out optical.
  
 Macbook Pro specs

  
 Macbook specs
  
  
 Will try the Mojo at the Applestore or John Lewis to find out for sure


----------



## lukeap69

Good news to our Android and Tidal users, it appears the latest update of UAPP now supports Tidal.


----------



## NZtechfreak

lukeap69 said:


> Good news to our Android and Tidal users, it appears the latest update of UAPP now supports Tidal.




Nice! Just saw that and was about to post. Will try it out later.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

watagump said:


> imattersuk said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/171952447720
> ...


 
 It was actually 69 pounds, when they bought it. @lavricables hiked the price to stop people from ordering. I think he had too much order backlog.


----------



## Watagump

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It was actually 69 pounds, when they bought it. @lavricables hiked the price to stop people from ordering. I think he had too much order backlog.


 
  
 Lol, well that restores some faith.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Tidal working fine in UAPP, although does not seem to support offline music.


----------



## Tony1110

nztechfreak said:


> Tidal working fine in UAPP, although does not seem to support offline music.




What are you doing to get it to work?

Edit: sorted.


----------



## imattersuk

nztechfreak said:


> Tidal working fine in UAPP, although does not seem to support offline music.


 
 Tidal works fine without any additional apps on the LG G4, however the volume control of the phone still works, in Onkyo HF player it's disabled / has a disable option so I presume this app is needed with certain phones and not others ? I know for example the Samsung S6 didn't work with the Oppo HA-2 which is why I went for the LG.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Depends on the phone, almost all that support USB OTG will be able to work with UAPP even if the phone doesn't otherwise support it. UAPP also won't mess with bit rate and so forth, unlike native Android USB audio implementations. UAPP also allows for hardware volume control, for example letting you control the DF 1.2 amp, which otherwise outputs a fixed volume with Android devices.


----------



## imattersuk

nztechfreak said:


> Depends on the phone, almost all that support USB OTG will be able to work with UAPP even if the phone doesn't otherwise support it. UAPP also won't mess with bit rate and so forth, unlike native Android USB audio implementations. UAPP also allows for hardware volume control, for example letting you control the DF 1.2 amp, which otherwise outputs a fixed volume with Android devices.


 
 Thanks for the explanation, i'll give it a try. Since "upgrading" Onkyo HF player to the full version i'm getting some pops and clicks, hopefully this might solve it.


----------



## NZtechfreak

imattersuk said:


> Thanks for the explanation, i'll give it a try. Since "upgrading" Onkyo HF player to the full version i'm getting some pops and clicks, hopefully this might solve it.




UAPP has several options for addressing problems in playback, the dev is responsive too and you can create logs of app activity to send to them - they have updated the app several times with specific fixes for particular DACs. Hiby Music is the other one with its own USB audio drivers, it's free and might be worth trying too (with my P8max none of UAPPs troubleshooting options work with the Geek Out V2, but Hiby works - the P8Max seems to be more problematic with USB audio than other devices I've tried before).


----------



## psikey

I could use bubbleupnp to stream Google Music to UAPP and even though that also supported Tidal it never showed in UAPP. So pleased its now been added, just updated and will now give it a try with my Mojo/Note 4.


----------



## purdah

micropixel said:


> Do use 75ohm coaxial cable which I understand is the preferred standard as it's shielded with an outer braid to cut down interference in digital transmission.


 
 After making my own up with coax I would not use it again if I were to make a X3ii to Mojo cable.
  
 I would use Shielded Twisted Pair (STP) cable as there is little difference between the two cable types if you are only talking about interference.
  
 At the fiio trrs end, connect the signal wire and ground twisted pairs up to the ring and sleeve, and cut back the shield so that it does not touch the crimping sleeve.
  
 At the mono (mojo) end connect the signal wire to the tip, and then connect BOTH the ground wire and shield to the sleeve of the mono plug.
  
 The shield is still grounded and provides the protection from interference, and it makes the job of wiring the trrs connector so much easier as you do not have to do anything special with the cable shielding to get it to not (as is normal) touch the sleeve of the trrs connector.


----------



## psikey

USB Audio Player Pro.......awesome app ! 
  
 I not only now have the perfect mobile setup but now works great as my main docked home system streaming HiFi Tidal.
  
 Note 4/Mojo/SE846's/UAAP/Dock/Tidal 
  
 Note 4 & Mojo being powered while in the Dock with dock acting as OTG to Mojo


----------



## imattersuk

nztechfreak said:


> UAPP has several options for addressing problems in playback, the dev is responsive too and you can create logs of app activity to send to them - they have updated the app several times with specific fixes for particular DACs. Hiby Music is the other one with its own USB audio drivers, it's free and might be worth trying too (with my P8max none of UAPPs troubleshooting options work with the Geek Out V2, but Hiby works - the P8Max seems to be more problematic with USB audio than other devices I've tried before).


 
 Been an interesting couple of hours, UAPP vs Onkyo HF vs Hiby........and the clear winner to my ears is...........Hiby .
  
 More detail, better separation, highs sound sweet, bass weightier.
  
 I could be wrong but I now suspect Onkyo HF is adding something or employing some kind of equalization.
  
 UAPP sounds rather flat.


----------



## psikey

Also did that test and couldn't notice any difference. If the app is doing its job/setup correctly it should'nt be altering the file in anyway and just forwarding it to the Mojo to handle.

Just listening to a 256DSD now with Note4/UAPP/Mojo and sounds identical to output from a PC/Mojo with JRIVER when that's been set correctly for DSD playback. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## singleended58

dergabe said:


> Those are my coaxial (75ohm) interconnects for the ibasso dx90. If some of you guys are interested, i could do them for you. I can also use coloured paracord in the small interconnect if you want that. Just PM me if you are interested.




How much does it cost ?


----------



## ksb643

psikey said:


> No that's not correct. You need to ensure you have the Mojo driver selected and set option Bitstreaming: DSD for it to feed DSD direct to the Mojo otherwise it will down-sample to max of 768kHz (assuming you have set options correct here too).
> 
> JRMC21 definitely plays 64DSD correctly showing white on the Mojo but I recently got a 256DSD and JRiver down-samples that for some reason even though Mojo itself will play 256DSD (as proved out of mu Note4 with UAPP. Still looking into this).


----------



## ksb643

tomgi said:


> Did you control the settings of the "DSP & output format"  of J River ?
> 
> May be these settings resample to 384 kHz ?


----------



## beemarman

spook76 said:


> As I posted above, unfortunately that cable no longer works. The iOS 9.1 update eliminated it.


 
 Damm!! Got an email today saying it works with ios 9.1 and it's now available. 
  
 So it doesn't work with ios 9.1?


----------



## ksb643




----------



## psikey

Did you get sorted? Bitstreaming needs setting to DSD and all frequency settings set to none apart from onea over 768kHz which set to downs ample to 768.

I think the 256DSD wouldn't play because over 768kHz but setting that to 4 DSD in other option and disabling Bitstreaming got that playing better than down sampling with Mojo showing g white.


----------



## ksb643

No


----------



## Tony1110

Tital works flawlessly with UAPP through my S5 and Mojo. Best of all, zero interference from the phone being transmitted to the Mojo - even when they're right next to each other. They just need to get that offline mode sorted, and I'm sure they will.


----------



## obsidyen

hachiko270296 said:


> If I listened to a pair of Beats Solo for 100 hours I'd imagine my brain would burn into the sound....Just because my impressions are not glowing and I'm just in complete amazement doesn't mean it's bad. It's just not really an upgrade from my other gear.


 

 Exactly. That's why you think Dragonfly is as good as Mojo. You're used to its sound signature and can't feel the difference in quality. You should listen to Mojo exclusively for many hours (at least 50 hours) than go back to Dragonfly, then you'll hear the difference.


----------



## OK-Guy

time for a commercial break, the new JL Chrismas advert... tissues required as per... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 btw... they made £18mill in penguin sales last xmas... not a bad profit for a £6mill ad.


----------



## lavricables

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It was actually 69 pounds, when they bought it. @lavricables hiked the price to stop people from ordering. I think he had too much order backlog.


 

 latest 9.1 ios caused some software issues unfortunately. I'm still working so it should support all versions and hi res files as well, hence there is a delay. The price on ebay in incorrect 
 if you do not use 384kHz port on Hugo, there will be no problems and you could contact me to have the cable without any backlog...


----------



## psikey

ksb643 said:


> No




In your shots you have ASOI driver selected rather than the Chord WASAPI (44-768kHz) one. Read here: http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/DAC_Settings

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## purdah

rkt31 said:


> anybody using mojo with beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm version ?


 
 I have tried it with the DT880 Pro 250ohm which have been relegated to the cupboard since I bought the Alpha Dogs.
  
 The Mojo had no trouble driving the DT880 and I would expect it to have no troubles with the 600ohm, however, to my ears there is too little noticeable difference over my other dac/amp, the O2/ODac to make the Mojo - DT880 pairing really worth the extra cost.
  
 Buy an O2/Odac or Schiit Modi/Magni stack for the DT880 and use the spare money to buy loads of music!


----------



## Tony1110

purdah said:


> I have tried it with the DT880 Pro 250ohm which have been relegated to the cupboard since I bought the Alpha Dogs.
> 
> The Mojo had no trouble driving the DT880 and I would expect it to have no troubles with the 600ohm, however, to my ears there is too little noticeable difference over my other dac/amp, the O2/ODac to make the Mojo - DT880 pairing really worth the extra cost.
> 
> Buy an O2/Odac or Schiit Modi/Magni stack for the DT880 and use the spare money to buy loads of music!




I don't trust impressions like this. It may drive those headphones but it won't drive them optimally. I bet if you compared the sound of Mojo to an O2 using a pair of high quality IEMs you'd notice the difference then.


----------



## purdah

tony1110 said:


> I don't trust impressions like this. It may drive those headphones but it won't drive them optimally. I bet if you compared the sound of Mojo to an O2 using a pair of high quality IEMs you'd notice the difference then.


 
 I think the Mojo brings out the most you can get out of something like the DT880, but it wont bring them to a significantly higher level above the O2/Odac, hence my reccomendation to save the money and keep the source and cans to a more even matching.
  
 The DT880 really is too bass light to really appreciate the full capabilities of the Mojo, the warmth and fullness of the bass on the Mojo/Alpha combo is just not there on the Mojo/880 pairing.
  
 As for comparisons of an IEM to full sized cans I am not really sure what point you would like to make?
  
 Yes, a high quality IEM, eg Layla $2500 compared to DT880 $300? What would that show? Would the Layla be better, well yes, but it costs significantly more so you could expect a more noticable difference.
  
 I only have UE900 and I do hear a more noticable difference in the bass when paired with the Mojo over the O2 but I still wouldnt say to get the Mojo to pair with the UE900, there is just not enough difference to justify the cost.


----------



## gavinfabl

Has anyone get the Nexus 6P to work with the Mojo? 

I have tried with and without UAPP. No joy. Maybe I have a quirky cable? 

I can't test my other portable DAC either as I am finding nothing works with USB C! 

USB C might be the latest tech, but it is a PITA atm.


----------



## singleended58

Hi,

I just got my Mojo and try to charge it with the power bank at 1.0 a. The Mojo is very warm. Is that a normal temperature? Then I have tried to connect with Ak100 mk2 via toslink (the one in the left in pictures) but the ak 100 said " optical audio input is connected/ Music playback cannot be controlled when optical audio input is used!" What does it mean??? NO SOUND at all. Then I tried to connect with the 3.5mm connection ( picture on the right) and still does not hear any sound. Why???


----------



## ksb643

psikey said:


> In your shots you have ASOI driver selected rather than the Chord WASAPI (44-768kHz) one. Read here: http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/DAC_Settings
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


 
 I've tried wasapi too


----------



## NZtechfreak

gavinfabl said:


> Has anyone get the Nexus 6P to work with the Mojo?
> 
> I have tried with and without UAPP. No joy. Maybe I have a quirky cable?
> 
> ...




You got the USB C OTG cable from the Play Store?


----------



## gavinfabl

nztechfreak said:


> You got the USB C OTG cable from the Play Store?




No. I used the USB C to USB A lead included in the box. Connected that to a USB OTG micro cable and into the Mojo. 

I will try tomorrow. Maybe I'm tired and making an error.


----------



## mscott58

singleended58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my Mojo and try to charge it with the power bank at 1.0 a. The Mojo is very warm. Is that a normal temperature? Then I have tried to connect with Ak100 mk2 via toslink (the one in the left in pictures) but the ak 100 said " optical audio input is connected/ Music playback cannot be controlled when optical audio input is used!" What does it mean??? NO SOUND at all. Then I tried to connect with the 3.5mm connection ( picture on the right) and still does not hear any sound. Why???




Should be optical output, not input. Strange. Works fine on my AK100, but it's the original. Cheers


----------



## giovvanie

imattersuk said:


> Looking at specs of my Macbook Pro it would _appear_ that the new slimline Macbook does not have a line out function so would need a USB C - USB adapter and rule out optical.
> 
> Macbook Pro specs
> 
> ...


Macbook Pro Retina is fully compatible with mojo as a dac , so don't you worry . All you have to do just change output in setting from stereo speakers to mojo ( automatically detected by OS X anyway ) . Sound good and good synergy also tested with audirvana player .


----------



## JDSM

Hello,
 I am new to Head FI and stumbled upon this forum by accident, glad I am here .
 This is the most active and amazing thread I have ever read !
  
 I have 2 Mojos on order, one from the USA , Moon Audio , and the other from England , Analogue Seduction .
 I feel everyones pain regarding getting one of these babies,  can't wait to see who delivers the goods first !
  
 I plan to pair the mojo with an Fiio X5.
 Can anyone put up a picture of the X5 and mojo bricked together and explain what they used to accomplish this ?
 Is there a stacking kit that will work joining these two together ?
 What length digital coax cable did you use ?
 Is a 75 ohm cable SPIDF setup critical ?


----------



## x RELIC x

For the X5ii I used the FiiO adaptors with a long 75 Ohm coaxial cable since the X5ii coaxial connection is shared with the line out via a TRRS jack with the signal at the top pole and not the tip, so this is my only solution right now for the X5ii.

For the X5 classic I just used a 3.5mm stereo interconnect and it works fine. No hiss, no noise, no interference. To be fully shielded and compliant with the coaxial standard you can browse Moon Audio (or other custom cable makers) for a true 75 Ohm coaxial interconnect, but in a pinch what I've done will work fine.

Oh, and if anyone is wondering, I prefer the X5/Mojo combo to the AK240 SE with the JH Angie.




Spoiler: I'm fixed!!



Given that this is a tour unit I had to send it back to Chord to fix the rare hiss. They repaired the unit (same extremely early serial#) very quickly and shipped it back in no time. Kudos again to Chord for the prompt attention to this. I'm confident that any units shipped recently will have no coaxial hiss, and if it does Chord has your back!

Nice little detail...


----------



## georgelai57

Quick questions - I'm looking at the DX90 as a transport for my Mojo, a DAP I haven't considered before:
1. Is the DX90 stable?
2. Which wire is recommended for connecting the two?
3. Does the player downsample before passing to Mojo? Or words to that effect lol 
Thanks


----------



## headwhacker

purdah said:


> I have tried it with the DT880 Pro 250ohm which have been relegated to the cupboard since I bought the Alpha Dogs.
> 
> The Mojo had no trouble driving the DT880 and I would expect it to have no troubles with the 600ohm, however, to my ears there is too little noticeable difference over my other dac/amp, the O2/ODac to make the Mojo - DT880 pairing really worth the extra cost.
> 
> Buy an O2/Odac or Schiit Modi/Magni stack for the DT880 and use the spare money to buy loads of music!


 
  
 I agree if you only have DT880 and you use it at home. The mojo won't make much of a sense especially if you already have the O2/ODAC. However, if you like to move around or travel a lot and bring your can with you and have a range of headphones from iems to full-size cans the Mojo makes more sense than an O2/ODAC combo. You can't use O2/ODAC while on a train or bus. (Well you can if you want to. But I can only imagine how messy that would be). Anyway, my point is the Mojo is much more versatile.
  


tony1110 said:


> I don't trust impressions like this. It may drive those headphones but it won't drive them optimally. I bet if you compared the sound of Mojo to an O2 using a pair of high quality IEMs you'd notice the difference then.


 
  
 Dude, he only talked about DT880. Are you saying the Mojo is optimal for DT880 than an O2/ODAC combo? iems are a different matter, O2/ODAC while have no problems driving even the most sensitive iems is not optimal due to many reasons. SQ is the least of your worry.


----------



## howdy

georgelai57 said:


> Quick questions - I'm looking at the DX90 as a transport for my Mojo, a DAP I haven't considered before:
> 1. Is the DX90 stable?
> 2. Which wire is recommended for connecting the two?
> 3. Does the player downsample before passing to Mojo? Or words to that effect lol
> Thanks


 

 Im using the Mojo with the DX90 right now via coaxial and so far so good. i just got the Mojo today and used it briefly,right now its charging up for tomorrow.


----------



## georgelai57

howdy said:


> Im using the Mojo with the DX90 right now via coaxial and so far so good. i just got the Mojo today and used it briefly,right now its charging up for tomorrow.



Thanks


----------



## headwhacker

georgelai57 said:


> Quick questions - I'm looking at the DX90 as a transport for my Mojo, a DAP I haven't considered before:
> 1. Is the DX90 stable?
> 2. Which wire is recommended for connecting the two?
> 3. Does the player downsample before passing to Mojo? Or words to that effect lol
> Thanks


 
  
 DX90 with the latest FW is pretty much stable. The music player (Mango) in DX90 plays bit-perfect. I does not resample.


----------



## NZtechfreak

gavinfabl said:


> No. I used the USB C to USB A lead included in the box. Connected that to a USB OTG micro cable and into the Mojo.
> 
> I will try tomorrow. Maybe I'm tired and making an error.




The C connector termination going into the phone has to be OTG to signal to the phone to be a host, not enough to have an OTG cable in the chain.


----------



## georgelai57

headwhacker said:


> DX90 with the latest FW is pretty much stable. The music player (Mango) in DX90 plays bit-perfect. I does not resample.



I presume Mango is the default player? Great
And the coaxial wire into a Mojo is easy to procure?


----------



## headwhacker

georgelai57 said:


> I presume Mango is the default player? Great
> And the coaxial wire into a Mojo is easy to procure?


 
  
 Visit your regular audio shop they will sure have one that will work. For sure, Connect-It has it because I demoed the mojo there using their demo DX90 and a 3.5mm to 3.5mm coaxial cable they are selling as well
 .
 The newer Fiios (X3ii and X5ii) will require a special cable. Which they don't have when I was trying different transport for mojo.


----------



## Dithyrambes

The hype in the thread is real. I hopped on the mojo train. I won't get it until my relatives visit me in Germany on the 20th, but I look forward to hearing the sound.


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> I presume Mango is the default player? Great
> And the coaxial wire into a Mojo is easy to procure?




As per my post just above your initial question, are you specifically needing / wanting a 75 Ohm cable?


----------



## Watagump

Ibasso cables.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786797/3-5mm-mini-jack-portable-rig-interconnect-cables-10cm


----------



## georgelai57

headwhacker said:


> Visit your regular audio shop they will sure have one that will work. For sure, Connect-It has it because I demoed the mojo there using their demo DX90 and a 3.5mm to 3.5mm coaxial cable they are selling as well
> .
> The newer Fiios (X3ii and X5ii) will require a special cable. Which they don't have when I was trying different transport for mojo.



Thanks


----------



## howdy

georgelai57 said:


> I presume Mango is the default player? Great
> And the coaxial wire into a Mojo is easy to procure?


 

 The DX90 comes with a Coaxial cable but you need a Coxaial to RCA adapter. This what I have and it works great.


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy, have you tried a regular stereo interconnect from the iBasso to the Mojo?


----------



## howdy

x relic x said:


> @howdy, have you tried a regular stereo interconnect from the iBasso to the Mojo?


 
 Not yet, I could tomorrow. Ive tried the Coaxial and just a 3.5mm to 3.5mm. I see that you tried the X5i with the Mojo and liked it a lot, I will have to try this tomorrow as well.


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> howdy, have you tried a regular stereo interconnect from the iBasso to the Mojo?



This works?


----------



## howdy

I supposed Im assuming X RELIX X was referring to the Yellow RCA cable cable which is a coaxial cable, Ive used it with my X5 and DX90 in the past with no issues.


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> This works?




Yup, with the X5. Must've cross posted. Howdy should be able to confirm but I see no reason why it wouldn't.

On the X5 the signal is at the tip and the next pole is the ground and the other pole is ignored. 

I'm not guaranteeing a noise free connection given that it isn't a 75 Ohm coaxial standard, but I hear nothing in the way of noise or hiss using a regular stereo 3.5mm interconnect. I haven't heard a short 75 Ohm coaxial interconnect so I can't comment on any differences from a custom cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> I supposed Im assuming X RELIX X was referring to the Yellow RCA cable cable which is a coaxial cable, Ive used it with my X5 and DX90 in the past with no issues.




This will be faster to sort:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4230#post_12057295


----------



## lextek

This song is stuck in my head while I wait for my Mojo from Moon Audio.
Mr. Mojo Risin
http://youtu.be/JskztPPSJwY


----------



## georgelai57

So many "round" pegs in round holes ;-(


----------



## howdy

http://www.head-fi.org/t/697035/dx90-2x-sabre-1st-page-downloads-info-inst-lurker0-fw-mod-link-1st-page-new-fw-2-3-0/1770#post_10421087
  
 This is the cable Im using, forget the other picture just using this as an example. I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## spook76

Sorry to interrupt your regularly scheduled thread but I just received and ripped the Steven Wilson remix of Yes' 'Fragile' in gloriously, uncompressed 24/96. Stunning!


Now back to the thread.


----------



## mscott58

As a reminder you can always make your own coax cable out of a mini-coax (RG179) cable and two Type F to 3.5mm mono adapters. Mine cost me only $12. Here's the instructions and details. Cheers
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4020#post_12054119


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/697035/dx90-2x-sabre-1st-page-downloads-info-inst-lurker0-fw-mod-link-1st-page-new-fw-2-3-0/1770#post_10421087
> 
> This is the cable Im using, forget the other picture just using this as an example. I will post pictures tomorrow.




I gotcha, you're using the adaptor. And this is the one I'm using that works with the X5 and should also work with the dx90 if there's no other option. Just a regular stereo 3.5mm interconnect. Mind you it may not be optimal for shielding but I hear no noise, hum, hiss, etc.


----------



## georgelai57

mscott58 said:


> As a reminder you can always make your own coax cable out of a mini-coax (RG179) cable and two Type F to 3.5mm mono adapters. Mine cost me only $12. Here's the instructions and details. Cheers
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4020#post_12054119



For those of us with zero electronic knowledge, would you be able to provide links for making one for the DX90 as well as the X3ii which is, I believe, different from the X3?
Thank you.


----------



## puffmtd

x relic x said:


> I gotcha, you're using the adaptor. And this is the one I'm using that works with the X5 and should also work with the dx90 if there's no other option. Just a regular stereo 3.5mm interconnect. Mind you it may not be optimal for shielding but I hear no noise, hum, hiss, etc.


 

 That's the same one I'm using on the DX90 and X5.  In fact, every regular interconnect I own works just fine.


----------



## georgelai57

puffmtd said:


> That's the same one I'm using on the DX90 and X5.  In fact, every regular interconnect I own works just fine.



Wow, a regular 3.5mm interconnect? That's the first gen X5 I presume?


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> Wow, a regular 3.5mm interconnect? That's the first gen X5 I presume?




Yes, as I explained in my original post. :wink_face:

Edit: Now two pages ago! Hahahaha!


----------



## Clemmaster

nztechfreak said:


> The C connector termination going into the phone has to be OTG to signal to the phone to be a host, not enough to have an OTG cable in the chain.


There's no more OTG with USB C.


----------



## Clemmaster

gavinfabl said:


> No. I used the USB C to USB A lead included in the box. Connected that to a USB OTG micro cable and into the Mojo.
> 
> I will try tomorrow. Maybe I'm tired and making an error.



You need a USB C to micro B (Amazon).






Alternatively you can use a USB C to USB A female ("OTG like") cable and the Mojo's USB A to micro B (like you would do with a simple OTG cable).





You certainly don't want to connect a OTG cable in the Mojo.


----------



## Currawong

I started the Mojo FAQ here: http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq
  
 Please add to it.


----------



## Ra97oR

clemmaster said:


> gavinfabl said:
> 
> 
> > No. I used the USB C to USB A lead included in the box. Connected that to a USB OTG micro cable and into the Mojo.
> ...



Are you sure you don't need an OTG cable in the Mojo?

I tried it using a bi-directional 5 conductor OTG cable, I don't see how it works without it.


----------



## NZtechfreak

clemmaster said:


> There's no more OTG with USB C.




Not true, or at least if true strange then that Google sell C OTG cables on their device store.

Edit: checked the store and they are no longer referring to it as OTG, they were a few weeks ago, I checked for them specifically when the 5X and 6P were announced. A matter of nomenclature I guess, with this connectivity being baked into Type C. Link to the ones Google sell here -https://store.google.com/product/usb_type_c_to_usb_standard_a_adapter

Is that the one you have Gavin? As per tests conducted by one of the Google engineers a lot of type C cables currently being sold do not conform to the standard. The cable you have might be data and charging only?


----------



## puffmtd

georgelai57 said:


> Wow, a regular 3.5mm interconnect? That's the first gen X5 I presume?


 

 Yes sir, it's a first gen X5.  It also works on the first gen X3, Cayin N6, QLs360 and DX50.  I have a ton of regular 3.5 interconnects here and so far all of them have worked just fine.


----------



## muah

hi George. if u use 3.5mm interconnect, it is not digital output into Mojo. I would rather output via Optical, which is digital out from your DAC, into the Mojo, and Mojo DAC does its magic.





georgelai57 said:


> Quick questions - I'm looking at the DX90 as a transport for my Mojo, a DAP I haven't considered before:
> 1. Is the DX90 stable?
> 2. Which wire is recommended for connecting the two?
> 3. Does the player downsample before passing to Mojo? Or words to that effect lol
> Thanks


----------



## georgelai57

muah said:


> hi George. if u use 3.5mm interconnect, it is not digital output into Mojo. I would rather output via Optical, which is digital out from your DAC, into the Mojo, and Mojo DAC does its magic.


 

 Hi,
  
 Yes that's why it's kinda confusing. Obviously with a Mojo, I'd want it to receive digital in and the problem seems to be that for co-axials out from budget/mid-priced DAPs, there's a little bit of knowledge seeking.
  
 Optical seems to be the way to go though it doesn't push the envelope all the way as co-axials. Another way is of course USB OTG but I don't wish tho use an Android phone at the moment, so I'll probably look for an Android DAP.
  
Thanks again.


----------



## headwhacker

muah said:


> hi George. if u use 3.5mm interconnect, it is not digital output into Mojo. I would rather output via Optical, which is digital out from your DAC, into the Mojo, and Mojo DAC does its magic.


 
  
 Coaxial output in DAPs including DX90 is digital. Athough it transmit voltages like an analog output it's still in digital domain. The use of a regular 3.5mm to 3.5mm stereo interconnect will work as suggested but is not ideal due to lack of shielding.


----------



## x RELIC x

muah said:


> hi George. if u use 3.5mm interconnect, it is not digital output into Mojo. I would rather output via Optical, which is digital out from your DAC, into the Mojo, and Mojo DAC does its magic.




The signal is not being output as analogue. Copper is copper and the biggest difference when using a 3.5mm 75 Ohm coaxial cable is the shielding. It would not work with the Mojo AT ALL if the signal was not digital being passed through. All sample rates work as expected through the 3.5mm interconnect. Coaxial output from the DAPs is digital. Coaxial input on the Mojo is digital. Quite simply the Mojo is doing all the magic or it won't work at all, there's no in between.

Honestly, digital out means digital out. No need to muddy the waters with confusing mis-information.


----------



## Clemmaster

ra97or said:


> Are you sure you don't need an OTG cable in the Mojo?
> 
> I tried it using a bi-directional 5 conductor OTG cable, I don't see how it works without it.



What makes a cable OTG is the way the ID pin (pin 4) of the micro USB connector is connected. When that pin is connected to GND, the device to which it's connected becomes the host and the other end of the cable (pin 4 either absent - in the case of a full size connector, A or B - or unconnected) the peripheral.
You want the Mojo to be a peripheral to your phone (the host), so you don't want to connect an OTG micro USB connector to it!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.ti.com/lit/wp/slly017/slly017.pdf&ved=0CHkQFjAOahUKEwivs_6Sw_3IAhUDqh4KHSjNDYg&usg=AFQjCNFvH1pYgRByc_-ZhZ39jU88rA76zg&sig2=j_ef5Ps_Hwl5GhArzMzmcg


----------



## sling5s

What is comparable to the Mojo Dac? Since I'm familiar with Schiit Gear: Bifrost Uber or Bifrost Multibit, or Gungnir Multibit?


----------



## salla45

micropixel said:


> Do use 75ohm coaxial cable which I understand is the preferred standard as it's shielded with an outer braid to cut down interference in digital transmission.


----------



## salla45

Still struggling to get together something to connect my X3ii to the Mojo.
  
 I found my cable like this which came with the X3ii. Now... i need to find something to plug into the other end. But searching on Amazon , etc yields options with 2 and 3 RCA connectors only. Can anyone help me with a link to a single RCA male at one end and whatever is needed to plug into the dig in coax for the MOJO.
  
  
 This whole cabling issue is a minefield for the uninitiated 
  

  
 Thanks in advance! I'm going crazy!


----------



## salla45

salla45 said:


> Still struggling to get together something to connect my X3ii to the Mojo.
> 
> I found my cable like this which came with the X3ii. Now... i need to find something to plug into the other end. But searching on Amazon , etc yields options with 2 and 3 RCA connectors only. Can anyone help me with a link to a single RCA male at one end and whatever is needed to plug into the dig in coax for the MOJO.
> 
> ...


 
 maybe i've found it..would this be right? ( edit - Just noticed this is female also on the rca end  - would need ANOTHER connector to adapt male-male... grrrrr!)


----------



## muah

Coaxial - Connect using coaxial to an external DAC, to allow DX90 as digital transport.

It is written in the manual.

If you use the 3.5mm output or the Line Out, you are sending analogue signals out of the DX90, usually this goes into an amp, i.e. ALO CDM, to boost the analog signal or sometimes 'color' it.

The magic of MOJO is the DAC, so i will only send digital in. and also MOJO has Coaxial input, Optical input and USB input only. No 3.5mm analog inputs.


----------



## sling5s

Is moon audio (Drew) the best place to buy them?


----------



## GreenBow

muah said:


> Coaxial - Connect using coaxial to an external DAC, to allow DX90 as digital transport.
> 
> It is written in the manual.
> 
> ...


 

 Some line-outs transfer SPDIF also. I think that's what people are talking about. My Meridian Explorer has such a socket. I am thinking of testing the Mojo with the SPDIF signal from my ME. I want to make sure it's not a Mojo that hisses on optical or coaxial whichever it is. Very confusing.
  
 I am not sure but I think people are saying a standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack cable will do it. I have one of those so I could be set up to try it.
  
 I think I am wrong here but I hope someone will clear it up. To confuse matters more there is coaxial SPDIF and optical SPDIF.


----------



## headwhacker

muah said:


> Coaxial - Connect using coaxial to an external DAC, to allow DX90 as digital transport.
> 
> It is written in the manual.
> 
> ...




ok to make it simple, you can't send analog signal to Mojo. But using the 3.5mm stereo cable via coaxial will work.


----------



## muah

i have not seen 3.5mm to 3.5mm Coaxial cables. Those i have seen are 3.5mm to RCA. The one i use for Hugo was BNC to RCA.

Maybe it is do-able, since it is just sending digital signals, one positive and one negative.

The jack that comes with dX90 is 3.5mm one end, goes into DX90, and the other end is RCA, so unless one gets an adapter, it will not fit the MOJO. Hugo has RCA on the other end so that will work.


----------



## muah

or an ipod touch with CCK.


=)






georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes that's why it's kinda confusing. Obviously with a Mojo, I'd want it to receive digital in and the problem seems to be that for co-axials out from budget/mid-priced DAPs, there's a little bit of knowledge seeking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duncan

singleended58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my Mojo and try to charge it with the power bank at 1.0 a. The Mojo is very warm. Is that a normal temperature? Then I have tried to connect with Ak100 mk2 via toslink (the one in the left in pictures) but the ak 100 said " optical audio input is connected/ Music playback cannot be controlled when optical audio input is used!" What does it mean??? NO SOUND at all. Then I tried to connect with the 3.5mm connection ( picture on the right) and still does not hear any sound. Why???


Sorry if this has since been acknowledged, went forward a couple of pages and didn't see a response...

Anyhow, the optical cable, the end that looks a bit like a headphone jack needs to go into the HEADPHONE socket of the AK, not the line out (which strangely doubles up as an optical IN for using the AK as a DAC,)

Hope this helps, sorry if already answered.


----------



## x RELIC x

muah said:


> Coaxial - Connect using coaxial to an external DAC, to allow DX90 as digital transport.
> 
> It is written in the manual.
> 
> ...




The cable transmits the digital signal. Coaxial output does not transmit analogue signals. THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IN 3.5mm COAXIAL STANDARD CABLES IS IN THE SHEILDING AND TOLERANCES. The Mojo accepts the digital signal just fine and it is not analogue signal or it would not work. All the sampling rates are available. The pins in the jack ignore the third pole in a TRS cable. If the sampling rate light (power button) is on that means it's accepting a digital signal. 

I have it right here. It's working. It is the Mojo DAC and it is magical compared to the source. The Mojo simply does not accept an analogue input. I suggest you understand a little more about the input of Mojo, the output of coaxial jacks, the transmission of data or try it yourself before you continue posting inaccurate and confusing responses. I've already replied and shown the proof so I'm not sure why you continue to be persistent on a fact you do not know. Not all devices output coaxial signals with an RCA connection and as you can see the Mojo and X5 use a 3.5mm coaxial jack. That doesn't mean it's analogue.

Observe this picture. It's coaxial out from the X5 (not line out or headphone out) and coaxial input on the Mojo. It works, it's cheap, and readily available. You may get RF noise as its not shielded but I hear none whatsoever. First hand experience.



Edit: I should add that this will not work if you want to use the X7/X5ii/X3ii because the pins are different as they all use a shared line out with coaxial out. For that you need the proper cable made, make it yourself, or use the 3.5mm to RCA adaptors. If using the adaptors it's not so convenient, like in the pic below (from my review):


----------



## GreenBow

muah said:


> i have not seen 3.5mm to 3.5mm Coaxial cables. Those i have seen are 3.5mm to RCA. The one i use for Hugo was BNC to RCA.
> 
> Maybe it is do-able, since it is just sending digital signals, one positive and one negative.
> 
> The jack that comes with dX90 is 3.5mm one end, goes into DX90, and the other end is RCA, so unless one gets an adapter, it will not fit the MOJO. Hugo has RCA on the other end so that will work.


 

 Thank you for your thoughts. I just checked. The coaxial input on the Mojo appears 3.5mm. However the 3.5mm output on my Meridian Explorer is optical SPDIF; (I should have known this: slow day).


----------



## x RELIC x

muah said:


> i have not seen 3.5mm to 3.5mm Coaxial cables. Those i have seen are 3.5mm to RCA. The one i use for Hugo was BNC to RCA.
> 
> *Maybe it is do-able, since it is just sending digital signals, one positive and one negative.*
> 
> The jack that comes with dX90 is 3.5mm one end, goes into DX90, and the other end is RCA, so unless one gets an adapter, it will not fit the MOJO. Hugo has RCA on the other end so that will work.




It's one signal and one ground. Not voltage like in analogue.

The RCA end is just a different connection. Doesn't mean it magically alters the signal from digital to analogue or vice versa. It's just a connection.


----------



## gavinfabl

nztechfreak said:


> You got the USB C OTG cable from the Play Store?







nztechfreak said:


> The C connector termination going into the phone has to be OTG to signal to the phone to be a host, not enough to have an OTG cable in the chain.







clemmaster said:


> There's no more OTG with USB C.







clemmaster said:


> You need a USB C to micro B (Amazon).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks everyone. I certainly can connect the Nexus 6P without OTG with the mix of cables currently in my possession. Just one problem, I was so tired last night, I left my Mojo powered on . Grrrrrrrr, so now its charging.


----------



## purk

gavinfabl said:


> Thanks everyone. I certainly can connect the Nexus 6P without OTG with the mix of cables currently in my possession. Just one problem, I was so tired last night, I left my Mojo powered on . Grrrrrrrr, so now its charging.


 
 I hope you are able to get it going.  The Mojo is really a sweet sounding portable DAC/Amp that punch way above its weight.


----------



## micropixel

salla45 said:


> maybe i've found it..would this be right? ( edit - Just noticed this is female also on the rca end  - would need ANOTHER connector to adapt male-male... grrrrr!)




http://m.ebay.com/itm/321140699877

Ain't gonna look elegant but get you your music for now until you are able to get one custom made.


----------



## gavinfabl

purk said:


> I hope you are able to get it going.  The Mojo is really a sweet sounding portable DAC/Amp that punch way above its weight.




Thanks, but don't worry, as the editor of gavinsgadgets.com , I get to review loads of phones. I have used the Mojo already and it totally rocks  Just got the Nexus 6P to review at the moment and its a challenge.


----------



## audionewbi

The cases look great. I look forward to the accessories yet to come. 

My hope is chord will eventually release an app for mojo accompanying the mojo extended storage accessory that as been mentioned informally before. I think this will make alot of people happy. 

Currently apple sales a 128 GB ipod touch. Together with the extended storage add on this can possibly offer us over 300 GB of storage. we can easily use the camera kit cable which is widely available and honestly that will make it as good as a dedicated stand alone dap.


----------



## salla45

micropixel said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321140699877
> 
> Ain't gonna look elegant but get you your music for now until you are able to get one custom made.


 
 absolutely right. Ive just ordered one of each, ie the male to male jobby and the female to female.
  
 like you say its a clumsy fix but it'll do for now.
  
 In all honesty i am AMAZED that the manufacturers of the gear (eg Fiio, iBASSO, Chord, et al), don't give comprehensive options for various connection configs from their accessories departments. Providing the facilities to connect the things together would be pretty high on the priority list of requirements, I would have thought  - i know they're competitors but surely there would be room to open a dialogue to get some mutual connections going?


----------



## gavinfabl

nztechfreak said:


> Not true, or at least if true strange then that Google sell C OTG cables on their device store.
> 
> Edit: checked the store and they are no longer referring to it as OTG, they were a few weeks ago, I checked for them specifically when the 5X and 6P were announced. A matter of nomenclature I guess, with this connectivity being baked into Type C. Link to the ones Google sell here -https://store.google.com/product/usb_type_c_to_usb_standard_a_adapter
> 
> Is that the one you have Gavin? As per tests conducted by one of the Google engineers a lot of type C cables currently being sold do not conform to the standard. The cable you have might be data and charging only?




No I don't have this cable, but I have a feeling I am going to have to order this one.


----------



## gavinfabl

ok-guy said:


> I happened to be talking to Grado's UK-Distributor today and he was getting rave reviews about Mojo & Grado 325i pairing from several 'professional' Reviewers, great match according to him.
> 
> He also lent me the GS1000e for the Hugo-TT Tour, you can read the ongoing reviews on the link below, next review should be up in just over a week... btw enjoy your Mojo...
> 
> ...




The Grado 325i you referenced, are these new? I have searched and I see loads of mentions of the 325e. I did see a model number 325is. 

Your enlightenment would be appreciated


----------



## micropixel

Listening to jazz vocal with X5ii + Mojo + Weston W40. Sounds good and satisfying. Detailed with clean sound, full bodied, and a bit bassy in a good musical way and doesn't over power other frequency range. Just a slight treble roll off which is ok that it's not fatiguing. But the roll off is more apparent with Beyerdynamic T51p making it too bottom heavy for my liking.


----------



## imattersuk

giovvanie said:


> Macbook Pro Retina is fully compatible with mojo as a dac , so don't you worry . All you have to do just change output in setting from stereo speakers to mojo ( automatically detected by OS X anyway ) . Sound good and good synergy also tested with audirvana player .


 
 Yes thanks I already know that as I have a Macbook Pro. Thinking of replacing my iPad with one of the new Macbook's as they are very thin & light but looks like they don't have optical out. Hopefully the USB C to USB adapter works ok with Mojo.


----------



## soundblast75

audionewbi said:


> The cases look great.



Cases?


----------



## micropixel

purdah said:


> After making my own up with coax I would not use it again if I were to make a X3ii to Mojo cable.
> 
> I would use Shielded Twisted Pair (STP) cable as there is little difference between the two cable types if you are only talking about interference.
> 
> ...




Totally with you. It was an absolute pain to solder the trss connector with all the solder points being so cramped together. Good suggestion on the STP. But I'm under the impression that the ground braid must be connected on both end so that some current will constantly flow through to create an effective shield against RFI, EMI, no?


----------



## Antihippy

So am I right in thinking that the bluetooth module would work like how a normal stack would work, only wirelessly?


----------



## audionewbi

soundblast75 said:


> Cases?


 
 As posted earlier these are the speculated cases that chord is deciding from:


----------



## soundblast75

audionewbi said:


> As posted earlier these are the speculated cases that chord is deciding from:



Wow, how'd I miss that. Yes please, already scratched


----------



## AndrewH13

hachiko270296 said:


> Here's my Mojo sound impressions after owing it for a while.
> 
> The Mojo I would describe as similar to the Hugo but a tad warmer. I would say it's still on the analytical side of neutral. It has a kind of intimate sound to it than the Hugo but it isn't as resolving. The Hugo is more spacious, better detailed and better in every way. This isn't s bad thing as its 4 times the price.
> 
> ...




Many associate warmer with more musical. I personally don't, I find anything warmer only beneficial with poor recorded or compressed music, but that's just my hearing. Why we all like something different. 

Agree on you views on Hugo, if it had come out AFTER the Mojo, many would be raving over the increased airiness and resolution, and saying it would be worth having the larger case for home use for these audible benefits. Similar to how I feel about the TT if I could afford it.


----------



## purdah

micropixel said:


> Good suggestion on the STP. But I'm under the impression that the ground braid must be connected on both end so that some current will constantly flow through to create an effective shield against RFI, EMI, no?


 
  
 From what I remember from the lecture in my Electronics degree as long as the shield is grounded at one end then you get the shield from interference. Note that one pair of the twisted pair would need to act as teh ground and thus needs to be connected at both ends.
  
 For a pure coax cable then both ends need to be grounded to provide the ground path AND the transmission line effects, although for such short lengths and low frequencies of <1Mhz transmission line effects are not really going to take effect.
  
 Think faraday cage rather than ground shield. Also note that RFI would enter in through the other holes such as the buttons on the Mojo and could theoretically pollute the signal at the socket where there would be no grounding protection (at least not typical in this application).


----------



## imattersuk

Cables Cables and more Cables, i'm thinking about sourcing every cable under the sun that you could ever need for the Mojo and selling it as a Mojo Connection Pack, problem is we wouldn't have anything to debate on here then


----------



## AndrewH13

fidelitycastro said:


> I think Keef uses Fender Deluxes these days but definitely used to use the Vox. But still lovely valves.
> The list of Vox (usually AC30) users is a "Who's Who" of famous players. Everyone from the Beatles to Brian May.




While the majority of bands still use Valve amps, many cabs at the back are for show . Gone are the days of stacks of Marshall's producing the sounds we hear. Many bands mic their small valve amps into the PA and the rear Amps just provide a backdrop for them to feel vibration! Other bands are using more and more Effects like Axe FX or electronics like the Kemper which can produce any amp it is profiled with. 

Be boring seeing a group with just a small piece of electronics, so one group has a dozen empty Orange Cabs behind them! Sign of the times.


----------



## GreenBow

I think whatever case they design it needs to be able to be opened easily. Ideally when charging it might need to be open so it doesn't trap heat.
  
 -------------
  
 Quote:


andrewh13 said:


> Many associate warmer with more musical. I personally don't, I find anything warmer only beneficial with poor recorded or compressed music, but that's just my hearing. Why we all like something different.
> 
> Agree on you views on Hugo, if it had come out AFTER the Mojo, many would be raving over the increased airiness and resolution, and saying it would be worth having the larger case for home use for these audible benefits. Similar to how I feel about the TT if I could afford it.


 
 I think of warmer sounding equipment as being closer to hearing sounds naturally. I think sound has a warm profile. Eg bird-song is not cold or clinical like some audio equipment. I think most sound has a warm texture. (I guess that's why sometimes you can fall asleep listening to sounds in a warm bubble.)


----------



## pitchblack

pitchblack said:


> Now I have a 0.75m AudioQuest Forest MiniPlug-to-Toslink at my AK240. Now 176.4 kHz is working 192 kHz still not - the Mojo Power-Ball is flickering and I only hear crackling not nice at IEMs. Somebody told me here he has no problems between AK and Mojo with the same cable. Any ideas?
> 
> send with LG G4


 

 Another sad chapter to get a non faulty AK240. It seem's like this 4th unit also is not error free. The 192 kHz optical out is not working even with the right cable at least on MoJo, on iDSD it's working fine. BUT if I try this new Audioquest cable at the optical out at the MacBook Pro Retina it works like a charm at the Mojo - no problems at all. It has to be the AK240 then....
  
 Which is the best recommended transport except AK/Smartphone at the moment? Fiio X3 2nd, X5 2nd, X5 1st, X7?
  
 thanks


----------



## oliverpool

mojo ideas said:


> It's wrapped but has to be plastic




Please make this now!


----------



## AndrewH13

greenbow said:


> I think of warmer sounding equipment as being closer to hearing sounds naturally. I think sound has a warm profile. Eg bird-song is not cold or clinical like some audio equipment. I think most sound has a warm texture. (I guess that's why sometimes you can fall asleep listening to sounds in a warm bubble.)


 
 When listening to bird song, I agree it is not cold and clinical, but then neither is any neutral sound .
  
 However, I don't have many nature albums.​ But I do listen to quite a few bands up close in local venues. When I am near a drummer, a struck cymbal sounds quite clinical and many would say harsh, but that is how it sounds. I like to get this sound when I hear a live or studio recording, but I feel so much equipment now rolls off this impact, creating a warm cosy sound.  Maybe this is to appeal to people who have grown up on mp3s, streaming, bass heavy headphones from you-know-who and generally an intolerance to crisp treble of the digital age.
  
 I heard the respected Oppo PM3 headphones and couldn't believe the warm cosy sound with so little impact. They had a lovely sweet midrange, but overall not for me, if I hear a rock band, they got to rock! Great for those who want that type of lush sound.
  
 I thank Chord for producing some of the most natural, neutral equipment available, starting at the bargain price Mojo, the amazing Hugo, and the fantastic sounding TT. I feel only the Mojo has the slightest bit of warmth, if a few people find that clinical, they are probably looking at the wrong brand.


----------



## GreenBow

I just used bird-song as an example. For me though anything would do. Like the acoutics guitar. However that's my opinion and I am not saying it's right. I just find sound has a warm nature.
  
 I have no dispute either with the Hugo. I have the Mojo here unopened and am still deliberating returning and taking a Hugo. (Or I might just stick with my Meridian Explorer for a while, because it's a beautiful smooth sounding DAC.)
  
 [Just throwing this out there. Listen to Tanita Tikaram - Preyed Upon. Last track on her Ancient Heart album. It has nice cymbals. I love the line she sings, "I need time... to complicate you".]


----------



## h1f1add1cted

micropixel said:


> Listening to jazz vocal with X5ii + Mojo + Weston W40. Sounds good and satisfying. Detailed with clean sound, full bodied, and a bit bassy in a good musical way and doesn't over power other frequency range. Just a slight treble roll off which is ok that it's not fatiguing. But the roll off is more apparent with Beyerdynamic T51p making it too bottom heavy for my liking.


 

 The Mojo has zero difference in bass but the roll off in the highs are correct. I measured my Mojo with RMAA and my Harmony 8 Pro IEM (the slight bass roll off is only from my cheap sound card for recording the signal, in real world is the bass straight):


----------



## NikonGuy

...


----------



## OK-Guy

sling5s said:


> What is comparable to the Mojo Dac? Since I'm familiar with Schiit Gear: Bifrost Uber or Bifrost Multibit, or Gungnir Multibit?


 
  
 the only real world comparison is Hugo, Hugo-TT or Dave, hth...


----------



## ThatPhil

Quote:


gavinfabl said:


> The Grado 325i you referenced, are these new? I have searched and I see loads of mentions of the 325e. I did see a model number 325is.
> 
> Your enlightenment would be appreciated


 
 The E series are the latest grados and I can confirm that the 325e sounds amazing with Mojo.


----------



## OK-Guy

gavinfabl said:


> The Grado 325i you referenced, are these new? I have searched and I see loads of mentions of the 325e. I did see a model number 325is.
> 
> Your enlightenment would be appreciated


 
  
 I now feel like some type of guru... I was told it was the 325i but he probably meant the new 325e, he's a busy guy but I will get clarification next time I speak to him.


----------



## musicheaven

ok-guy said:


> the only real world comparison is Hugo, Hugo-TT or Dave, hth...




Sounds about right. Anyone would be bliss to one's collection.


----------



## grrorr76

nikonguy said:


> Well my Mojo has landed, after a charge and a quick listen I am grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> I will be doing some serious listening tests over the next couple of days in my three rigs described below.
> 
> ...


 

 How does the t1 sound with the Mojo I have the T1 and a Mojo on the way so Id be interested hearing your thoughts.


----------



## OK-Guy

greenbow said:


> [Just throwing this out there. Listen to Tanita Tikaram - Preyed Upon. Last track on her Ancient Heart album. It has nice cymbals. I love the line she sings, "I need time to complicate you".]


 
  
 I remember buying that Album when it first came out from Our Price Music in Eltham, weirdly I used to remember the shops I used to buy my tunes in... now I just buy from Amazon, not as much fun as spending hours in a record-shop and walking out with nish but never feeling disappointed.
  
 ps... wonderful album, she went backwards after it imho.


----------



## Tony1110

thatphil said:


> Quote:
> The E series are the latest grados and I can confirm that the 325e sounds amazing with Mojo.




I was thinking about buying the PS500e. Are the thick cables a problem at all?


----------



## hanaguro

grrorr76 said:


> How does the t1 sound with the Mojo I have the T1 and a Mojo on the way so Id be interested hearing your thoughts.




Me too.


----------



## ThatPhil

Not for desktop use but a definite pain when moving around.


----------



## u2u2

imattersuk said:


> Yes thanks I already know that as I have a Macbook Pro. Thinking of replacing my iPad with one of the new Macbook's as they are very thin & light but looks like they don't have optical out. Hopefully the USB C to USB adapter works ok with Mojo.




Received a Mojo yesterday and gave it an extreme workout using a retina MacBook with the USB C adapter. No connectivity issues and the performance was top notch. Used Audirvana for the most part and some iTunes. I have a small number of DSD files and used the included coupon to download some 256 files. Glad I got the MacBook with the 1.3 processor and 512 GB storage. It has all the needed capability and as it is fan less, runs in total silence. If you go in that direction you will probably be very pleased.


----------



## jellofund

jellofund said:


> Hi John,
> 
> For those of us not all that technically minded would you mind briefly explaining a bit more about what the function of the regulator is and what problems it might pose if faulty (if any) aside from the noise mentioned?
> 
> ...


 
  
 @ Mojo ideas
  
 Hi John,
  
 I've now returned my Mojo for another reason (may be entirely unconnected) but would still much appreciate some more info on the regulator issue. It would help me decide whether to go for a replacement or not and hopefully also prove useful to others owners in terms of ascertaining whether their Mojo is affected or not.
  
 Best,
 Mark
  
 ps. Congrats on the Mojo. The plaudits are well deserved.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Question to Chord, why the Mojo has a slight treble roll off with an IEM?
  
 White line = Mojo without load , Green line = Mojo with load:
  

_(the slight bass roll of is normal with my sound card)_
  
 I would unterstand if we would have a digital filter like with micro iDSD:
  

  
  
 But this isn't the case with Mojo and the frequency change is *only *with a attached IEM. The output impedance is pretty low with 0,075 ohms, this can't be the reason for the treble roll off.
  
 Example with the cheap HRT dSP dac/amp which has 0,5 ohms output impedance, with the same IEM as on Mojo I tested:
  

_(the slight bass roll of is normal with my sound card)_
  
 No treble roll off.


----------



## gavinfabl

thatphil said:


> Quote:
> The E series are the latest grados and I can confirm that the 325e sounds amazing with Mojo.




Thanks, that's an expensive reply too 




ok-guy said:


> I now feel like some type of guru... I was told it was the 325i but he probably meant the new 325e, he's a busy guy but I will get clarification next time I speak to him.




Thank you


----------



## ksb643

@ Mojo ideas 
 Or anyone else...
  
 I can't get dsd files to play in dsd. I was using JRMC19 and now  downloaded 21 with the same result. I've tried wasapi, asio and kernel streaming. The sample frequency is showing 768k.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## JDSM

Thank you for clearing up the cable connection for the X5 to Mojo .
  
 Your picture shows the X5 and Mojo side by side.
 Have you tried to band or brick the two together as a stack ?
 Any chance you could take a picture of the two stacked together ?
 Im trying to figure out what bands or stacking kit I can use .


----------



## x RELIC x

jdsm said:


> Thank you for clearing up the cable connection for the X5 to Mojo .
> 
> Your picture shows the X5 and Mojo side by side.
> Have you tried to band or brick the two together as a stack ?
> ...




I'm guessing you are referring to myself (it's helpful to address the member you are responding to  )

You can use one band and it won't interfere with the wheel / button operation or the screen. The tighter the band the better it holds the Mojo.



Or you can use the X5 stacking kit I posted pictures of earlier in the thread.



I'll be adding these to the Wiki later, but I'm going to sleep now. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JaZZ

h1f1add1cted said:


> Question to Chord, why the Mojo has a slight treble roll off with an IEM?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 I'd like to know as well – and it's definitely audible.
  
 Maybe Rob Watts will answer this?


----------



## headwhacker

h1f1add1cted said:


> Question to Chord, why the Mojo has a slight treble roll off with an IEM?
> 
> White line = Mojo without load , Green line = Mojo with load:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hi, are you able to do the measurement with a different load to check the roll off if consistent?


----------



## hitman1

lukeap69 said:


> Try downloading Hibymusic from Google Play. It is free.
> Some ROMs do not support USB Audio out natively.
> When I was using LG G2 - Stock JB ROM supported my E18 natively. Then when I updated the ROM to Kitkat, USB Audio out was not supported natively. Then after a couple of updates again (still Kitkat), USB Audio out works again. Then Lollipop.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks I bought this OTG cable from Amazon and I am going to buy UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro). If the tow of these do  not work i am going to go nuts. Will let you know how it works. thanks to the HEADFI community for all your help.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> [Just throwing this out there. Listen to Tanita Tikaram - Preyed Upon. Last track on her Ancient Heart album. It has nice cymbals. I love the line she sings, "I need time to complicate you".]


 
  
 Unfortunately, youtube's compression has rendered the treble in this extremely splashy, but if you can find it cheap on CD, there's more Tanita + cymbals in this track (the proper album is actually pretty well recorded):


----------



## ThatPhil

ksb643 said:


> @ Mojo ideas
> Or anyone else...
> 
> I can't get dsd files to play in dsd. I was using JRMC19 and now  downloaded 21 with the same result. I've tried wasapi, asio and kernel streaming. The sample frequency is showing 768k.
> ...


 
 Go to playback options and change the bitstreaming to dsd


----------



## Rob Watts

jazz said:


> I'd like to know as well – and it's definitely audible.
> 
> Maybe Rob Watts will answer this?


 

 Its because the OP stage is integrated with the OP filter. This means that Mojo analogue section is very simple, so giving Mojo's transparency, but the downside is a small variation in frequency response with load impedance.
  
 Rob


----------



## sling5s

_"Originally Posted by *Hachiko270296* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 Here's my Mojo sound impressions after owing it for a while.

 The Mojo I would describe as similar to the Hugo but a tad warmer. I would say it's still on the analytical side of neutral. It has a kind of intimate sound to it than the Hugo but it isn't as resolving. The Hugo is more spacious, better detailed and better in every way. This isn't s bad thing as its 4 times the price.

 Compared to the Dragonfly 1.2 they are a similar sound with the DF being on the warmer side. Both have s detailed sound but the DF is a bit more musical and run sounding where the Mojo is s bit more analytical. I wouldn't say one is better than the other and they are both pretty much equal. I don't know if thei makes the Mojo overpriced or the Dragonfly amazing value. The Mojo has more functionality so this could be s deal breaker.

 Compared to the Fiio X5 Dac section they sound very similar with the Fiio being a tad more airy and open. Mids sound better on the Fiio where as the Mojo has a bit more elevated bass. Again like with the DF they are pretty similar. I'd say they are also pretty close in technicality maybe a slight preference edge to the Mojo as a DAC.

 Will write a full review soon."_
  
 According to these impressions, that puts the Mojo on the level and sound of the Geek Out v.2+ 
 I remember another impression said they put the Mojo in the same ball park with the Yggy/Raggy.
  
 Which is it?


----------



## auradud3

hello all, i have been reading and salivating about the Mojo, i am looking for any input regarding using the Mojo in use with my ZX-2, I have zero issues with my ZX-2, love the sound combined with my K10's, but like the rest of you i am looking for the next step.
  
 do any of you have experience with the combination? and how about connectivity? i have been reading this thread but have not found anything relating to this subject.
  
 thanks in advance for all your words of forthcoming experience!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

auradud3 said:


> hello all, i have been reading and salivating about the Mojo, i am looking for any input regarding using the Mojo in use with my ZX-2, I have zero issues with my ZX-2, love the sound combined with my K10's, but like the rest of you i am looking for the next step.
> 
> do any of you have experience with the combination? and how about connectivity? i have been reading this thread but have not found anything relating to this subject.
> 
> thanks in advance for all your words of forthcoming experience!


 

 Look on the frist page...
  
*Connecting Mojo to Sony devices* 
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/555#post_11999231
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1005#post_12005228
  
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF086HE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1035#post_12005341
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1230#post_12008886
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1455#post_12012351


----------



## spook76

Is there anyway to bypass the amp on the Mojo but still utilize the DAC? Will the line out function accomplish a bypass?


----------



## Mojo ideas

h1f1add1cted said:


> Question to Chord, why the Mojo has a slight treble roll off with an IEM?
> 
> White line = Mojo without load , Green line = Mojo with load:
> 
> ...


----------



## auradud3

thank you h1f1add1cted, i am on my way there now


----------



## JaZZ

rob watts said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know as well – and it's definitely audible.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you! So is this different from the Hugo? (Which sounds more extended to high frequencies.)
  


mojo ideas said:


> There is absolutely no roll off in HF or Bass .....this must be a measurement artefact caused by the way it is being measured here. There will be plenty of caroberative reviews coming through that'll back this up ike the recent HiFi world review just out .....John Franks


 
  
 So you two seem to differ about this matter.


----------



## xeroian

sling5s said:


> According to these impressions, that puts the Mojo on the level and sound of the Geek Out v.2+
> I remember another impression said they put the Mojo in the same ball park with the Yggy/Raggy.
> 
> Which is it?




Hi slings5s,

Are you trying to turn this into algebra?

Mojo = Hugo + warmth - detail
Dragonfly = Mojo + warmth + musicality

Therefore 2 Mojo = Hugo - detail + Dragonfly - musicality

Therefore Mojo = Geek out
Therefore Yggy/Raggy = ?

Sadly there are no absolute answers. This is partly because everyone's hearing is different, partly because no one person has all the DACs in the world and partly because everyone listens to different music.

One absolute is Hugo = Mojo + £1000

And in my opinion that £1000 brings more presence, more space, better dynamics and more toe tapping.

I went to see Ms Mr last night and today have been listening to them via Tidal and my Audeze LCD-XC.

I started my session using Mojo since it was already connected but before the end of track 2 I had to switch to Hugo as Mojo was not delivering the goods. 

However that is just one Artist. Change to Taylor Swift's 1989 (please don't) and you may get a different answer.

Ian


----------



## Mojo ideas

jazz said:


> Thank you! So is this different from the Hugo? (Which sounds more extended to high frequencies.)
> 
> 
> So you two seem to differ about this matter. :blink:


 it's nothing like that being Measured


----------



## JaZZ

mojo ideas said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! So is this different from the Hugo? (Which sounds more extended to high frequencies.)
> ...


 
  
 I'm curious how this will turn out.
  
 In any event the Mojo still sounds great for a portable DAC+Amp of its size, and the treble deficit is easily equalizable. However, it sounds a tiny bit more artificial than the Hugo nonetheless. On the other hand, its characteristic seems to accentuate energy and impact, which is a fascinating trait on its own. And e.g. it drives the HiFiMan HE1000 with great authority – resulting in a powerful and delicate sound that leaves nothing to be desired.


----------



## pjw241142

How does it sound with the T51Ps?


----------



## maxedfx

pjw241142 said:


> How does it sound with the T51Ps?


I have been using them with the DT 1350 as my work phones, and it is awesome. I mostly listen to electronic and Indian music, and the bad is full and the treble is awesome, no spikes and no fatigue! I'm hearing so much more details on the songs I used to listen a huge number of times!

Only issue is the positioning of the headphones!


----------



## sling5s

Placed order with Moon Audio.  Anyone know how long the wait is?
 Loved Schiit's mulibit dac implementation; thought I also try Chord's fpga dac implementation. Different flavor I guess.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

The iBasso DX50 is still a very very good choice as a transport DAP! Coax to Mojo and Coax to iDSD as well, both are different dac/amps and both in their own world best for the price range, can't be without both anymore.


----------



## pjw241142

Thanks - I just bought the T51Ps (& Mojo) for Prog and acoustic having owned the DT1350s a while ago. Game on then!


----------



## GreenBow

sling5s said:


> _"Originally Posted by *Hachiko270296* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my Mojo sound impressions after owing it for a while.
> 
> ...


 

 Without sounding slightly offensive about choice of headphones. The Beats Solo which *Hachiko270296 *later stated using are going to be a factor in the this. Sadly while they have a nice enough tone, they are not exactly fine detail monkeys. I know I will come under fire for saying this but I think it's pertinent to the discussion.


----------



## johndean

sling5s said:


> _"Originally Posted by *Hachiko270296* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's my Mojo sound impressions after owing it for a while.
> ...




I have a 2qute and a Yggy and the Yggy is the better dac 
In fact I'll say the MB Gungnir is better by a slight margin . 

So I don't expect the Mojo to be better than the Yggy . 

I doubt it seriously .


----------



## xeroian

greenbow said:


> Without sounding slightly offensive about choice of headphones. The Beats Solo which *Hachiko270296* later stated using are going to be a factor in the this. Sadly while they have a nice enough tone, they are not exactly fine detail monkeys. I know I will come under fire for saying this but I think it's pertinent to the discussion.




I think your point would be fair if Hachiko had said "I can't tell the difference". Then it might be fair to point a finger at the Beats and say Ah-Hah.

However if a DAC sounds warmer and more detailed with Headphone A at £150 then I would also expect it to sound warmer and more detailed with Headphone B which might have cost ten times the price.

Ian


----------



## sling5s

That clears up the confusion. Thanks.


----------



## verber

johndean said:


> I have a 2qute and a Yggy and the Yggy is the better dac
> In fact I'll say the MB Gungnir is better by a slight margin .
> 
> So I don't expect the Mojo to be better than the Yggy .
> ...


 
  
 To my ears Gungnir < Hugo < Yggy
  
 and Mojo < Hugo
  
 haven't done head to head between mojo and gungnir


----------



## OK-Guy

Verber... is your post based on ownership or just demo, out of interest...


----------



## audionewbi

Yagg is a wonderful amp but it is a desktop dac, at least 50 times larger than mojo.


----------



## jcoops16

spook76 said:


> Is there anyway to bypass the amp on the Mojo but still utilize the DAC? Will the line out function accomplish a bypass?


 
 The short answer is YES
  
 From the manual
  
 Line Level Mode
  
 To set the output level to 3V ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. This mode is not remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored for safety reasons.


----------



## ksb643

thatphil said:


> Go to playback options and change the bitstreaming to dsd


 

 Yes it's set to bitstream dsd. Any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

spook76 said:


> Is there anyway to bypass the amp on the Mojo but still utilize the DAC? Will the line out function accomplish a bypass?




No.

For clarity, setting line level output does not bypass the analogue section as it's basically just the analogue output stage of the powerful DAC output. There is no seperate amp 'section' like in traditional setups. Mojo's headphone output is much more simple than what people are used to in a DAC/amp and is basically the same as Hugo with some minor hardware changes to accommodate the diminutive size. I think of it as always line level from the DAC with output power control. To sum up you don't activate or deactivate the analogue section. You simply set the voltage level to 3V when activating the line level.

At least that's my simple understanding of it. Rob, John, anything to add/clear up?


----------



## verber

ok-guy said:


> Verber... is your post based on ownership or just demo, out of interest...


 
  
 grudgir: owned (and sold)
 yggr, hugo: ~month long loan (friend out of town)
 mojo: several hour demo -> soon ownership (arrives monday)


----------



## spook76

x relic x said:


> No.
> 
> For clarity, setting line level output does not bypass the analogue section as it's basically just the analogue output stage of the powerful DAC output. There is no seperate amp 'section' like in traditional setups. Mojo's headphone output is much more simple than what people are used to in a DAC/amp and is basically the same as Hugo with some minor hardware changes to accommodate the diminutive size. I think of it as always line level from the DAC with output power control. To sum up you don't activate or deactivate the analogue section. You simply set the voltage level to 3V when activating the line level.
> 
> At least that's my simple understanding of it. Rob, John, anything to add/clear up?




Relic, thank you.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Picked up a like new Silver AK100 for $280. Sysconcept cable also arrived today.


----------



## sandalaudio

ksb643 said:


> Yes it's set to bitstream dsd. Any other ideas? Thanks


 
  
 Mine plays DSD fine regardless of ASIO, WASAPI or KS. (Just have to remember to turn on DoP if using ASIO).
 Mojo's light turns white and JRiver says DSD playback.
  
 I can't think of any other settings that you can change. You don't have any other DACs connected at the moment right?
 I know windows stuff up if you have multiple kernel streaming DACs connected to USB.


----------



## ksb643

sandalaudio said:


> Mine plays DSD fine regardless of ASIO, WASAPI or KS. (Just have to remember to turn on DoP if using ASIO).
> Mojo's light turns white and JRiver says DSD playback.
> 
> I can't think of any other settings that you can change. You don't have any other DACs connected at the moment right?
> I know windows stuff up if you have multiple kernel streaming DACs connected to USB.


 
 No other dac connected. I even deleted the Ifi DSD Nano drivers before installing the Chord drivers....


----------



## sandalaudio

ksb643 said:


> No other dac connected. I even deleted the Ifi DSD Nano drivers before installing the Chord drivers....


 
  
 Only other thing I can possibly think of is if you had JRiver's DSP playback setting configured to resample/re-encode everything to high-res PCM.


----------



## ksb643

sandalaudio said:


> Only other thing I can possibly think of is if you had JRiver's DSP playback setting configured to resample/re-encode everything to high-res PCM.


 
 Nope 44.1 96 and 192k all show correctly.Red, green and dark blue. I'm really stumped!


----------



## sandalaudio

mojo ideas said:


> No treble roll off.
> 
> There is absolutely no roll off in HF or Bass .....this must be a measurement artefact caused by the way it is being measured here. There will be plenty of caroberative reviews coming through that'll back this up ike the recent HiFi world review just out .....John Franks


 
  
 Mojo does seem like it is fairly load-dependent in the high frequency.
 That doesn't mean it will sound bad, but the load impedance causes more output voltage variations above 10kHz compared to many other DAC amps I own, like the Resonessence Herus done below with identical conditions.
  
 FYI the plots I did below are at typical listening volume (around 200mVrms, so around orange to green light) so it's not at reference -10dBU etc. I don't want to blow up my IEMs in the process.


----------



## aoqw76

@ksb643
Do you have event style enabled for wasapi?
Jriver wiki here has the required settings http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/DSD#DSD_over_PCM_.28DoP.29


----------



## sandalaudio

ksb643 said:


> Nope 44.1 96 and 192k all show correctly.Red, green and dark blue. I'm really stumped!


 
  
 That is really weird. Has DoP playback ever worked on other DACs, or with another software like Foobar? Have you tried other DSD files, such as the demo tracks from 2L? (http://www.2l.no/hires/)
  
 As long as all the DSP Studio settings are unticked on JRiver, Mojo should do DoP without any issues.
  
 It's often a problem with JRiver or Windows configuration, but the fact that your Mojo doesn't do DoP regardless of ASIO, WASAPI or KS is strange. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## JaZZ

sandalaudio said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > No treble roll off.
> ...


 
  
 The Westone UM-Pro30 has 56 ohms (at 1 kHz), so typical IEMs with lower impedance will have a drop-off in the range of ~1.8 dB at 20 kHz, unfortunately with a distinctive start above 10 kHz already. Provided that your measurings don't suffer from the same errors that have happened to *h1f1add1cted* according to John Franks.


----------



## sandalaudio

jazz said:


> The Westone UM-Pro30 has 56 ohms (at 1 kHz), so typical IEMs with lower impedance will have a drop-off in the range of ~1.8 dB at 20 kHz, unfortunately with a distinctive start above 10 kHz already. Provided that your measurings don't suffer from the same errors that have happened to *h1f1add1cted* according to John Franks.


 
  
 Yes, well it's just load sensing, so there's no reason to say one kind of amp performs better than the other. Having the output clamped to constant voltage is not necessarily the best solution anyway.
 It's just that unless Chord gives us some insight to how the headphone amp works, I'm sure a lot of people would go frantic that it's not a ruler flat response. I think the same thing happened to Hugo a while ago, and yet nobody's complaining that it's a bad sounding headphone amp...


----------



## singleended58

sling5s said:


> Is moon audio (Drew) the best place to buy them?




Yes, it is. Moon Audio is a family business and Drew is a responsible and professional business man. He takes care your order from A to Z with the help of his wife Nichole. The best communication with Drew is calling to follow your order since Mojo is a hot product nowadays. The delay is actually from the manufacture and is absolutely not from the distributor.


----------



## mscott58

singleended58 said:


> Nice yellow cover. Where did you get that?
> Would you send me the link of sysconcept cable for AK100 & Mojo? Thanks.


 
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349
  
 I'd recommend the 5mm


----------



## singleended58

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Picked up a like new Silver AK100 for $280. Sysconcept cable also arrived today.




Nice yellow cover. Where did you get that?
Would you send me the link of sysconcept cable? Thanks.


----------



## equedadoii

can anyone explain to me how line out works on dac/amps?
 i'm thinking of linking this to a elac b6 speakers someday (i don't believe they're powered, but i could be wrong).
 would the line out function support the b6s or would i need to buy a separate dedicated amp?
 and if so, any recommendations?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

singleended58 said:


> Nice yellow cover. Where did you get that?
> Would you send me the link of sysconcept cable? Thanks.


 
 It came with the AK100. I believe it was bundled with the silver limited edition.


----------



## maxedfx

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It came with the AK100. I believe it was bundled with the silver limited edition.


 if you don't mind me asking, where did you pick up the ak100 from?? 

It looks awesome!


----------



## ksb643

sandalaudio said:


> That is really weird. Has DoP playback ever worked on other DACs, or with another software like Foobar? Have you tried other DSD files, such as the demo tracks from 2L? (http://www.2l.no/hires/)
> 
> As long as all the DSP Studio settings are unticked on JRiver, Mojo should do DoP without any issues.
> 
> It's often a problem with JRiver or Windows configuration, but the fact that your Mojo doesn't do DoP regardless of ASIO, WASAPI or KS is strange. I'm out of ideas.


 
 My previous dac was the Ifi dsd Nano, never needed to use DOP. I'm really stumped. I also have a bunch of dsd iso's and a few in dsf. None of them will display in dsd, they all show 768k. I have 1 DXD album, it shows 192k. 44.1 96k and 192 all play properly. I can't get foobar to work. Will uninstall the Mojo driver tomorrow and reinstall. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ksb643

aoqw76 said:


> @ksb643
> Do you have event style enabled for wasapi?
> Jriver wiki here has the required settings http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/DSD#DSD_over_PCM_.28DoP.29


 
 I don't see event style in the settings. Asio also doesn't work.


----------



## mscott58

singleended58 said:


> Yes, it is. Moon Audio is a family business and Drew is a responsible and professional business man. He takes care your order from A to Z with the help of his wife Nichole. The best communication with Drew is calling to follow your order since Mojo is a hot product nowadays. The delay is actually from the manufacture and is absolutely not from the distributor.




Drew's also hell-on-wheels on the kart track. His nickname should be The Terminator as he lives to take people out! Cheers


----------



## sandalaudio

equedadoii said:


> can anyone explain to me how line out works on dac/amps?
> i'm thinking of linking this to a elac b6 speakers someday (i don't believe they're powered, but i could be wrong).
> would the line out function support the b6s or would i need to buy a separate dedicated amp?
> and if so, any recommendations?


 
  
 ELAC B6 is not an active speaker, so you should get some kind of amplifier to drive it.
  
 Either you get an integrated amp and connect the Mojo into the line input like you would a CD player etc, (for that, you should switch the Mojo to fixed line output mode, by holding onto both volume buttons while turning the power on),
 alternatively, you can connect the Mojo to a power amp, and use Mojo's volume control to adjust the volume.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

maxedfx said:


> mathi8vadhanan said:
> 
> 
> > It came with the AK100. I believe it was bundled with the silver limited edition.
> ...


 
 I got these from eBay. Seller had it listed for $430. I made the offer (citing the $399 listing for brand new mkII) and he accepted it.


----------



## equedadoii

sandalaudio said:


> ELAC B6 is not an active speaker, so you should get some kind of amplifier to drive it.
> 
> Either you get an integrated amp and connect the Mojo into the line input like you would a CD player etc, (for that, you should switch the Mojo to fixed line output mode, by holding onto both volume buttons while turning the power on),
> alternatively, you can connect the Mojo to a power amp, and use Mojo's volume control to adjust the volume.


 
  
 thanks for that! simple enough to grasp even for a nub. 
 come across any uber valued integrated amps that would sync well with the mojo and b6?


----------



## sandalaudio

equedadoii said:


> thanks for that! simple enough to grasp even for a nub.
> come across any uber valued integrated amps that would sync well with the mojo and b6?


 
  
 That's like asking "what car should I buy?" .... The best way is to test drive a lot of different models at a local dealer, and hopefully find a bargain.
 Fortunately the amp market doesn't get obsolete as rapidly as USB DACs, so you should find many bargains that are more than adequate.
  
 One issue may be that a lot of the new compact affordable amps nowadays come with a USB DAC function which is kind of obsolete if you already have a Mojo (e.g. Quad Vena, Cambridge Minx, NAD D3020 etc). You would want to get something fairly substantial to get the best out of the Mojo.
  
 Also if you want the simplest desktop solution without any fuss and cost then maybe a pair of active monitor speakers are better.
 The only things you need to be aware of is to make sure you don't turn up the Mojo's volume too loud, because the voltage goes dangerously high to fry a line input on some poorly designed amplifiers (that's why Mojo has a dedicated fixed line output mode).


----------



## equedadoii

sandalaudio said:


> That's like asking "what car should I buy?" .... The best way is to test drive a lot of different models at a local dealer, and hopefully find a bargain.
> Fortunately the amp market doesn't get obsolete as rapidly as USB DACs, so you should find many bargains that are more than adequate.
> 
> One issue may be that a lot of the new compact affordable amps nowadays come with a USB DAC function which is kind of obsolete if you already have a Mojo (e.g. Quad Vena, Cambridge Minx, NAD D3020 etc). You would want to get something fairly substantial to get the best out of the Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 mmm.. thanks again for all this.
  
 i just glanced into another thread about the b6, and someone mentioned the mackie mr mk3 powered speakers.
 i guess i'm just drawn to all the initial hype about the b6, that it stands to be a super good value for years to come.
 that's really what it comes down to for me. why i've splurged on the mojo.
  
 and, if a dedicated amp stands to benefit my incoming modded grados (magnum v6 drivers) in addition to providing speaker functionality,
 then i'd be willing to venture down a path governed not exclusively by simplicity ("the simplest desktop solution").
  
 but again, it's super informative input as i move forward. thanks!


----------



## sandalaudio

equedadoii said:


> and, if a dedicated amp stands to benefit my incoming modded grados (magnum v6 drivers) in addition to providing speaker functionality,
> then i'd be willing to venture down a path governed not exclusively by simplicity ("the simplest desktop solution").


 
  
 I don't think an additional amplifier will give you much benefit over Mojo on the Grado (whether Magnum or stock drivers). It depends on your sound preference of course, but Chord Mojo is an amazing headphone amp that can easily drive a Grado and sound great.
  
 You would need a substantial investment to better the headphone output on the Mojo (that's the main reason why people are buying Mojo to begin with), and I don't think any onboard headphone outlet on an integrated amp would be any good. Remember that the driving ability of Mojo is much higher than many of the large mains-powered desktop headphone amps.


----------



## equedadoii

sandalaudio said:


> I don't think an additional amplifier will give you much benefit over Mojo on the Grado (whether Magnum or stock drivers). It depends on your sound preference of course, but Chord Mojo is an amazing headphone amp that can easily drive a Grado and sound great.
> 
> You would need a substantial investment to better the headphone output on the Mojo (that's the main reason why people are buying Mojo to begin with), and I don't think any onboard headphone outlet on an integrated amp would be any good. Remember that the driving ability of Mojo is much higher than many of the large mains-powered desktop headphone amps.


 
 ah, so, that being the case,
 a dedicated amp would only be useful towards the b6. it'd be redundant towards the grado.
  
 guess it is in my best interests to find a powered speaker that meshes well with the mojo's line out then.


----------



## aoqw76

ksb643 said:


> I don't see event style in the settings. Asio also doesn't work.


in device settings, it's the second option. Event style wasapi is now the default, but it can be disabled by ticking option 2. It's probably left unchecked but worth making sure.


----------



## jarnopp

equedadoii said:


> ah, so, that being the case,
> a dedicated amp would only be useful towards the b6. it'd be redundant towards the grado.
> 
> guess it is in my best interests to find a powered speaker that meshes well with the mojo's line out then.




That, or keep in mind there are 1) headphone amps that probably won't be enough for speakers, 2) amplifiers that will power speakers and take the input from the Mojo as the only "preamp" signal and power the speakers (using the Mojo for headphones), 3) an integrated amplifier that can take the Mojo along with other sources and output to speakers, and finally 4) a separate preamp/amp setup. It depends on your whole system configuration. It sounds like you want to integrate your digital audio into your home system, which means the Mojo will likely primarily be used as a dac between a transport (computer, phone, Apple TV, etc) and an amp or pre-amp.


----------



## SearchOfSub

So Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2 better than Mojo?


----------



## micropixel

Just finished making another coax cable for FiiO X5ii this time with 2 L-shaped connectors. This trss 4 pole connector is bigger than my previous one so it's much easier to solder. For the connector on Mojo end I have used a normal stereo 3 pole connector - just solder Left and Ground points, leaving the Right point unused. I have used a RG179 silver plated copper/steel 75ohm coax cable. Tested to work fine. Low profile so quite flushed, loving it!


----------



## musicheaven

micropixel said:


> Just finished making another coax cable for FiiO X5ii this time with 2 L-shaped connectors. This trss 4 pole connector is bigger than my previous one so it's much easier to solder. For the connector on Mojo end I have used a normal stereo 3 pole connector - just solder Left and Ground points, leaving the Right point unused. I have used a RG179 silver plated copper/steel 75ohm coax cable. Tested to work fine. Low profile so quite flushed, loving it!




Wonderful finish and really form fitting. Funny enough I spotted a few mono right angle connectors for my X5 so that might be the way to go for me but got to say you did a great job. Enjoy your stack! :wink_face:


----------



## equedadoii

jarnopp said:


> That, or keep in mind there are 1) headphone amps that probably won't be enough for speakers, 2) amplifiers that will power speakers and take the input from the Mojo as the only "preamp" signal and power the speakers (using the Mojo for headphones), 3) an integrated amplifier that can take the Mojo along with other sources and output to speakers, and finally 4) a separate preamp/amp setup. It depends on your whole system configuration. *It sounds like you want to integrate your digital audio into your home system, which means the Mojo will likely primarily be used as a dac between a transport (computer, phone, Apple TV, etc) and an amp or pre-amp.*


 
 this is quite right,
 but i'm not so sure i understood all of those characterizations lol.
  
 when i'm looking at amps, i'm going to have a fairly tough time telling what falls into 1 to 4. in any case, thanks for the input!


----------



## vilhelm44

Hi Guys,
  
 I'm thinking of picking the Mojo up and have a few questions. These have probably been answered before and apologies if they have:
  
 Does it matter what you use for transport; will the sound be the same from all transport devices? I will be using a Samsung S5. Also, as far as I know the S5 doesn't play DSD files. Would I have to get a transport that plays DSD natively in order to work through the Mojo?
  
 Do you have to buy the connecting cable seperately or does it come with this?
  
 I'm coming from a Sony ZX2. Any opinions on whether the Mojo is a step up in SQ and if so, how?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## sandalaudio

vilhelm44 said:


> Does it matter what you use for transport; will the sound be the same from all transport devices? I will be using a Samsung S5.
> 
> Do you have to buy the connecting cable seperately or does it come with this?
> 
> ...


 
  
 To hook up the Mojo to an Android phone, you will need some application that works with external DACs (I use Onkyo HF player but there are others). You will also need what's called an Android OTG cable, which is not included with Mojo. Most electronics shops sell these OTG cables.
  
 People say there are some slight sound differences depending on the transport, particularly for S/PDIF, but I haven't noticed it much for USB connection.
  
 Mojo will be an upgrade from NW-ZX2 if you are wanting to drive difficult headphones. ZX2 sounds great as it is, but the output power is somewhat feeble and the volume caps out if you try to drive inefficient headphones. Things begin to feel thin an lumpy. The great thing about Mojo is that it can take most headphones without a sweat. Sound quality wise, it's up to personal choice but I preferred the Mojo because ZX2 sounded a bit heavy and congested in the low mid and bass although the high mids were really beautiful. It wasn't what I would call a speedy sounding DAP. Mojo feels a bit leaner but fluid.
  
 By the way if you want to hook up the Mojo to NW-ZX2 digitally then you would need to buy the Walkman digital out cable WMC-NWH10.


----------



## NZtechfreak

sandalaudio said:


> To hook up the Mojo to an Android phone, you will need some application that works with external DACs (I use Onkyo HF player but there are others). You will also need what's called an Android OTG cable, which is not included with Mojo. Most electronics shops sell these OTG cables.




Not quite correct, some Android devices will work with Mojo without a particular app (some of those will upsample/downsample though). DSD and so forth absolutely requires such an app however.


----------



## vilhelm44

sandalaudio said:


> To hook up the Mojo to an Android phone, you will need some application that works with external DACs (I use Onkyo HF player but there are others). You will also need what's called an Android OTG cable, which is not included with Mojo. Most electronics shops sell these OTG cables.
> 
> People say there are some slight sound differences depending on the transport, particularly for S/PDIF, but I haven't noticed it much for USB connection.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


nztechfreak said:


> Not quite correct, some Android devices will work with Mojo without a particular app (some of those will upsample/downsample though). DSD and so forth absolutely requires such an app however.


 
  
 Thanks for the answers guys, it's much appreciated. I wasn't going to buy the Mojo and just wait for the new Onkyo player but after reading a lot of reviews and posts, I don't think I'm going to be able to stop myself!


----------



## sandalaudio

vilhelm44 said:


> Thanks for the answers guys, it's much appreciated. I wasn't going to buy the Mojo and just wait for the new Onkyo player but after reading a lot of reviews and posts, I don't think I'm going to be able to stop myself!


 
  
 The Onkyo DAP looks pretty useful if you want an all-in-one solution. Mojo as it is, is pretty fiddly if you want to use it on the move, because you need to juggle with USB cables.
 However, I think since you already have a good DAP like NW-ZX2, buying the Onkyo DAP may not necessarily be an "upgrade", unless you care about balanced output or native DSD.
  
 Sound quality aside, buying the Mojo is kind of like how Sony sells PHA-3 amp to go with NW-ZX2.
  
 FYI, I never understood Sony's approach. They make a super expensive, very good sounding DAP like NW-ZX2 with a unique D/A conversion system (S-Master), and then they tell you, "if you want to drive powerful headphones, you will have to plug in PHA-3, which bypasses all the D/A and amp section from ZX2, and replace it with something pretty generic like ESS Sabre and some opamps"... It's bizarre.


----------



## vilhelm44

sandalaudio said:


> The Onkyo DAP looks pretty useful if you want an all-in-one solution. Mojo as it is, is pretty fiddly if you want to use it on the move, because you need to juggle with USB cables.
> However, I think since you already have a good DAP like NW-ZX2, buying the Onkyo DAP may not necessarily be an "upgrade", unless you care about balanced output or native DSD.
> 
> Sound quality aside, buying the Mojo is kind of like how Sony sells PHA-3 amp to go with NW-ZX2.
> ...


 
  
 I had to sell the ZX2 unfortunately, that's why I'll be using the Mojo with the S5. I also found it strange that Sony produced an under-powered player and pushed the PHA-3, but using easy to drive IEMs, it was fine for me.
  
 By the way, will the quality of the OTG cable have an affect on SQ? Do you have any recommedations for cables please?


----------



## Tony1110

vilhelm44 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of picking the Mojo up and have a few questions. These have probably been answered before and apologies if they have:
> 
> ...




I went from ZX2 to Mojo. I think the Mojo presentation is cleaner and less warm than ZX2. It's a signature I prefer for my IEMs and there's power to spare for more demanding headphones. 

It works brilliantly with S5 but you will need software. I recommend UAPP - especially if you're a Tidal user. You get no interference from the phone even when connected to the Internet.

So far as cables are concerned, I use a cheap adapter from Amazon with the cable that came with Mojo. There are other options available and I'm eyeing up the Silver Dragon OTG from Moon Audio.


----------



## vilhelm44

tony1110 said:


> I went from ZX2 to Mojo. I think the Mojo presentation is cleaner and less warm than ZX2. It's a signature I prefer for my IEMs and there's power to spare for more demanding headphones.
> 
> It works brilliantly with S5 but you will need software. I recommend UAPP - especially if you're a Tidal user. You get no interference from the phone even when connected to the Internet.
> 
> So far as cables are concerned, I use a cheap adapter from Amazon with the cable that came with Mojo. There are other options available and I'm eyeing up the Silver Dragon OTG from Moon Audio.


 
  
 Thanks Tony. I'm just about to hit the buy button on Amazon . Will this cable do the trick?
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K4RZQWQ/ref=pd_luc_rh_mrairec_03_03_t_img_lh?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## h1f1add1cted

jazz said:


> The Westone UM-Pro30 has 56 ohms (at 1 kHz), so typical IEMs with lower impedance will have a drop-off in the range of ~1.8 dB at 20 kHz, unfortunately with a distinctive start above 10 kHz already. Provided that your measurings don't suffer from the same errors that have happened to *h1f1add1cted* according to John Franks.


 
  
  


sandalaudio said:


> Yes, well it's just load sensing, so there's no reason to say one kind of amp performs better than the other. Having the output clamped to constant voltage is not necessarily the best solution anyway.
> It's just that unless Chord gives us some insight to how the headphone amp works, I'm sure a lot of people would go frantic that it's not a ruler flat response. I think the same thing happened to Hugo a while ago, and yet nobody's complaining that it's a bad sounding headphone amp...


 
  
 I did my tests again, it's no measuring error. I did the tests with RMAA and Audacity as usual I did this kind of tests like all the years before.

  
 The impedance of the load has zero impact (see my examples),  I always have a ruler flat frequency, the only impact has the amount of drivers see below:
  
  

  
 Again the small bass roll off is not from Mojo it's the sound card itself. The only truth is the slight treble roll off of which only happens with multi driver IEM, the impedance has zero impact like my 14 ohms IEM still straight flat line.


----------



## Currawong

-1.5dB at 20 kHz is effectively inaudible with music IMO, but it is interesting all the same.


----------



## all999

h1f1add1cted said:


> I did my tests again, it's no measuring error. I did the tests with RMAA and Audacity as usual I did this kind of tests like all the years before.
> 
> 
> The impedance of the load has zero impact (see my examples),  I always have a ruler flat frequency, the only impact has the amount of drivers see below:
> ...


 
  
 Really interesting. I don't hear any roll off with my 11ohm FLC8.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

all999 said:


> Really interesting. I don't hear any roll off with my 11ohm FLC8.


 
 Not all multiple driver IEM have the same impedance curve etc. so it will not always the same. But with multiple driver IEMs this can happen, like my example. You can measure them with RMAA / Audacity is pretty easy you only need a Windows machine with a sound card which has a line-in or a microphone input an a Y split and a mini to mini cable.
  


currawong said:


> -1.5dB at 20 kHz is effectively inaudible with music IMO, but it is interesting all the same.


 
 Yes I know, I really love the sound of the Mojo, I only measure all my portable devices for personal interest. To me the small treble roll off is not a big number sure, but I don't get it why this happens with this crazy awesome low 0.075 ohms output impedance from Mojo. This "normally" only happens with source which provide over 1 ohms output impedance with multiple driver IEM.


----------



## salla45

vilhelm44 said:


> Thanks Tony. I'm just about to hit the buy button on Amazon . Will this cable do the trick?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K4RZQWQ/ref=pd_luc_rh_mrairec_03_03_t_img_lh?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


 
 Hi, ive also just ordered the mojo and run an S5. 
  
 i found this on ebay, or was recommended it by another member, can't remember, things move so fast on here, lol!
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 ill hopefully get the mojo tomorrow and this during the week also, ill let you know how i get on! Your item selected should work also, I have one similar but not right angled and it works fine with my NANO IDSD IFI unit, and also the S5 plays the DSD files just fine using USB AUDIO PLAYER PRO software.


----------



## Tony1110

vilhelm44 said:


> Thanks Tony. I'm just about to hit the buy button on Amazon . Will this cable do the trick?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00K4RZQWQ/ref=pd_luc_rh_mrairec_03_03_t_img_lh?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1




Yes, I think that one will do the trick.


----------



## vilhelm44

salla45 said:


> Hi, ive also just ordered the mojo and run an S5.
> 
> i found this on ebay, or was recommended it by another member, can't remember, things move so fast on here, lol!
> 
> ...


 
  
  


tony1110 said:


> Yes, I think that one will do the trick.


 
  
 Thanks for your help guys, much appreciated.


----------



## sandalaudio

h1f1add1cted said:


> I did my tests again, it's no measuring error. I did the tests with RMAA and Audacity as usual I did this kind of tests like all the years before.
> 
> The impedance of the load has zero impact (see my examples),  I always have a ruler flat frequency, the only impact has the amount of drivers see below:
> Again the small bass roll off is not from Mojo it's the sound card itself. The only truth is the slight treble roll off of which only happens with multi driver IEM, the impedance has zero impact like my 14 ohms IEM still straight flat line.


 
  
 The so-called "impedance" value of IEM is just a nominal value that is not constant across all frequencies and don't mean much above 10kHz.
 A 50 ohm impedance IEM could have 2 ohm response at 5kHz, etc.
 If you look at graphs on Innerfidelity etc, some IEMs effectively act as a short or open at higher frequencies based on the driver and crossover configurations.
  
 The main point here is that Mojo is behaving differently to other common high powered headphone amps, and it would be good to get some insight from Chord about why this might be the case. If the testing method is to be blamed or whatever, it's still showing differences between Mojo and other amps nonetheless.


----------



## micropixel

musicheaven said:


> Wonderful finish and really form fitting. Funny enough I spotted a few mono right angle connectors for my X5 so that might be the way to go for me but got to say you did a great job. Enjoy your stack! :wink_face:




Thanks musicheaven.

I decided to cannibalize the stereo plug from an existing cable as I like these Neutrik connectors


----------



## salla45

vilhelm44 said:


> Thanks for your help guys, much appreciated.


 
 No worries. No sure you may be aware or have been told, but the S5 with lollipop should play even without the USB AUDIO PLAYER PRO app, it does for me, eg, tidal, or player pro, etc. But i think the USB Player specifically bypasses the android 48khz limitation and allows native playing of DSD and HD Flacs, which is nice 
  
 Makes the phone a quite nice transport. Have yet to assess the interference level pple are mentioning when the units are close together and phone not in flight mode. Sort of defeats the phone idea, lol; having to have it in flight mode.  Im due for an upgrade in Jan, may well keep the S5 just as a player.


----------



## imattersuk

Spent a few hours last night comparing the following;
  
 iPad Air - CCK - Mojo supplied cable
  
 vs
  
 LG G4 - Lindy OTG cable (amazon about £6)
  
 Using Tidal HIFI streaming FLAC
  
 So in theory there shouldn't be any difference, in practice the LG blew away the iPad !!!
  
 One point to note, Mojo when connected to the G4 displays the blue 192khz light, has from day 1 regardless of whether using the built in LG music app, Onkyo HF, Tidal etc. Surely the phone is not upsampling to 192 ? I thought a lot of Android phones upsample to 48 but not 192 ???
  
 G4 was more detailed, more open, made the iPad sound rather flat in comparison so the question in my mind is;
  
 Is the G4 doing / adding something and the iPad outputting a "pure" signal or is the CCK having a detrimental effect ?
  
 Final point, the iPad generates a LOT of interference if you are for example browsing using Safari whilst listening, scrolling the page introduces lot's of unwanted cracks and pops.


----------



## sandalaudio

mjdutton said:


> Here are some pictures that I found that show the module that Chord are making for the Mojo.  I think there will be three version, wifi, bluetooth and SD card.  Look like it will also support/hide the CCK cable.  Looks like the USB connectors hols it in place.


 
  


vilhelm44 said:


> I had to sell the ZX2 unfortunately, that's why I'll be using the Mojo with the S5. I also found it strange that Sony produced an under-powered player and pushed the PHA-3, but using easy to drive IEMs, it was fine for me.
> 
> By the way, will the quality of the OTG cable have an affect on SQ? Do you have any recommedations for cables please?


 
  
 There was an early post that had some pictures that Chord might be developing attachments to make life easier for Android and iPhone users, so that they don't have to put up with messy OTG cables. Not sure if it's coming out though.


----------



## salla45

sandalaudio said:


> There was an early post that had some pictures that Chord might be developing attachments to make life easier for Android and iPhone users, so that they don't have to put up with messy OTG cables. Not sure if it's coming out though.


 
 yeah, that was interesting. Also suggested that there would be a sort of modular series of attachments to come in future. Pretty exciting. Transport maybe? Explains also somewhat the chunky basic shape, allowing for longer overall aspect with addons.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

sandalaudio said:


> The so-called "impedance" value of IEM is just a nominal value that is not constant across all frequencies and don't mean much above 10kHz.
> A 50 ohm impedance IEM could have 2 ohm response at 5kHz, etc.
> If you look at graphs on Innerfidelity etc, some IEMs effectively act as a short or open at higher frequencies based on the driver and crossover configurations.
> 
> The main point here is that Mojo is behaving differently to other common high powered headphone amps, and it would be good to get some insight from Chord about why this might be the case. If the testing method is to be blamed or whatever, it's still showing differences between Mojo and other amps nonetheless.


 
 Thanks for your reply I know, with multiple driver IEM we can have really different impedance curve which needs a source with below 1 ohms output impedance for a ruler flat frequency. But the Mojo is pretty much below 1 ohms, with 0.075 ohms, this is the only big question mark I have. The same 8 driver IEM, with different dac/amp with 0.5 ohms (which is good, but the Mojo is better!) has a ruler flat frequency compared to the Mojo which has this slight treble roll off, this can't be from the ultra low output impedance from the Mojo. The reason is someting other. 0.075 ohms wins versus 0.5 ohms but in this case not, now the question is why. I don't have a problem with this, I would never use any other dac/amp for my IEMs / CIEMs in terms of SQ the Mojo wins over all devices I know, but a detailed answer would be nice.


----------



## Currawong

h1f1add1cted said:


> To me the small treble roll off is not a big number sure, but I don't get it why this happens with this crazy awesome low 0.075 ohms output impedance from Mojo. This "normally" only happens with source which provide over 1 ohms output impedance with multiple driver IEM.


 
  
 I'd have to find it, but Rob Watts posted that it had something to do with his very simple output stage.


----------



## OK-Guy

sandalaudio said:


> The main point here is that Mojo is behaving differently to other common high powered headphone amps, and it would be good to get some insight from Chord about why this might be the case. If the testing method is to be blamed or whatever, it's still showing differences between Mojo and other amps nonetheless.


 
  
 the DAC & Amp in the Mojo are one of the same (same as Hugo), there is no separate Amp section, hth.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

sandalaudio said:


> There was an early post that had some pictures that Chord might be developing attachments to make life easier for Android and iPhone users, so that they don't have to put up with messy OTG cables. Not sure if it's coming out though.


 

 I use this short (DIY) USB OTG cables for the Mojo and my Android devices:
  

  
 You an buy this kind of cable from i.e. FiiO: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/FiiO-OTG-cable/1473108_32240751500.html no need for generic bulky USB OTG cables.


----------



## sandalaudio

ok-guy said:


> the DAC & Amp in the Mojo are one of the same (same as Hugo), there is no separate Amp section, hth.


 
  
 Sorry. I should re-word it as the "current buffer stage" on the Mojo then.
  
 Don't get me wrong. Mojo sounds amazing.


----------



## OK-Guy

sandalaudio said:


> Sorry. I should re-word it as the "current buffer stage" on the Mojo then.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Mojo sounds amazing.


 
  
 I keep seeing that the Mojo sounds amazing, lots of happy Customers by the looks.
  
 Unfortunately I don't do 'technical' that's above my pay-grade, I just roll-out old answers that I've been advised on previously, hth...


----------



## headwhacker

h1f1add1cted said:


> Thanks for your reply I know, with multiple driver IEM we can have really different impedance curve which needs a source with below 1 ohms output impedance for a ruler flat frequency. But the Mojo is pretty much below 1 ohms, with 0.075 ohms, this is the only big question mark I have. The same 8 driver IEM, with different dac/amp with 0.5 ohms (which is good, but the Mojo is better!) has a ruler flat frequency compared to the Mojo which has this slight treble roll off, this can't be from the ultra low output impedance from the Mojo. The reason is someting other. 0.075 ohms wins versus 0.5 ohms but in this case not, now the question is why. I don't have a problem with this, I would never use any other dac/amp for my IEMs / CIEMs in terms of SQ the Mojo wins over all devices I know, but a detailed answer would be nice.


 
  
 I don't use IEMS much as I used to and don't really perceive the treble roll-off in Mojo with my cans. I really love how the Mojo sounds with my cans. Nevertheless,  I'm also interested to know what is causing the roll off even if it's small and difficult to perceive. Thanks for sharing your findings.


----------



## mjdutton

h1f1add1cted said:


> I did my tests again, it's no measuring error. I did the tests with RMAA and Audacity as usual I did this kind of tests like all the years before.
> 
> 
> The impedance of the load has zero impact (see my examples),  I always have a ruler flat frequency, the only impact has the amount of drivers see below:
> ...


 
 I have been trying a number of headphones over the last week and did notice a change in the high frequency that might be caused by the roll off that you mentioned.  I'm very happy with the sound, but am some what confused when Mr Watts say there is a roll off with low impedance headphone by design, and JF is adamant that it is totally flat.  They both need to sing off the same hymn sheet and perhaps a mention in the user guide would be useful.  It does mean that HiFi Worlds measurements (Frequency response (-1dB)   4Hz-31kHz) are incorrect without a qualifying statement.


----------



## JaZZ

h1f1add1cted said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > The Westone UM-Pro30 has 56 ohms (at 1 kHz), so typical IEMs with lower impedance will have a drop-off in the range of ~1.8 dB at 20 kHz, unfortunately with a distinctive start above 10 kHz already. Provided that your measurings don't suffer from the same errors that have happened to *h1f1add1cted* according to John Franks.
> ...


 
  
 Well, that now is a contradiction to _Sandalaudio's_ Measurements.
  
 Quote:


sandalaudio said:


> The so-called "impedance" value of IEM is just a nominal value that is not constant across all frequencies and don't mean much above 10kHz.
> A 50 ohm impedance IEM could have 2 ohm response at 5kHz, etc.
> If you look at graphs on Innerfidelity etc, some IEMs effectively act as a short or open at higher frequencies based on the driver and crossover configurations.
> 
> The main point here is that Mojo is behaving differently to other common high powered headphone amps, and it would be good to get some insight from Chord about why this might be the case. If the testing method is to be blamed or whatever, it's still showing differences between Mojo and other amps nonetheless.


 
  
 Yes, multi-driver IEMs usually have _acoustic_ low-pass filters, which means several drivers running in parallel at high frequencies electrically, making for an impedance drop. But according to _your_ measurements the modded Etymotic ER-4 rated 14 ohms should have lead to a high-frequeny drop off (despite the impedance rise reaching 75 ohms at 20 kHz with the original P), which isn't the case with _h1f1add1cted's_ curves.
  


currawong said:


> -1.5dB at 20 kHz is effectively inaudible with music IMO, but it is interesting all the same.


 
  
 Maybe; but –0.7 dB at 12 kHz is audible. – That's not to say the Mojo's headphone out is bad, though.


----------



## JaZZ

ok-guy said:


> sandalaudio said:
> 
> 
> > The main point here is that Mojo is behaving differently to other common high powered headphone amps, and it would be good to get some insight from Chord about why this might be the case. If the testing method is to be blamed or whatever, it's still showing differences between Mojo and other amps nonetheless.
> ...


 
  
 Yet they don't sound the same. I'd like to know if the Hugo has the same measurable drop-off at low impedances, but it definitely sounds more extended.


----------



## x RELIC x

jazz said:


> Yet they don't sound the same. I'd like to know if the Hugo has the same measurable drop-off at low impedances, but it definitely sounds more extended.




Rob has said he purposefully smoothed the Mojo's output SQ compared to the Hugo given the Mojo's intended portable use.


----------



## TomGi

Until now, I listen mainly the Mojo on amplified monitor speakers (as for my Hugo).
  
 And why ? Because Mojo (and consequently Hugo) is for my taste amongst the best DAC I listen (Benchmark, Dangerous Music, Mytek, RME, Bel Canto).
  
 I use it as converter/monitor (digital) volume control plugged directly on the amplified monitors.
  
 The input impedance of monitor speakers is often close to a constant value of 10kOhm.
  
 I measured the impulse response (left and right analog outputs are identical: green curve) of the Mojo with a load impedance of about 4kOms (the microphone's impedance of the input of my sound card) and for this use, it is perfect for different tested settings of the volume.


----------



## OK-Guy

^ what he said ^... I can't improve on Relic's post.


----------



## JaZZ

x relic x said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > Yet they don't sound the same. I'd like to know if the Hugo has the same measurable drop-off at low impedances, but it definitely sounds more extended.
> ...


 
  
 True, I remember that. Now how is this done? On other occasions it was stated both ouput stages be identical. I just wonder how (and if) the Mojo's audible drop-off compared to the Hugo can be measured. BTW, I also have to apply a 0.2 dB decrease between 100 and 300 Hz to make it sound more similar to the Hugo, beside the treble increase.
  
 But don't get me wrong: I like the Sound of the Mojo nonetheless.


----------



## x RELIC x

jazz said:


> True, I remember that. Now how is this done? On other occasions it was stated both ouput stages be identical. I just wonder how (and if) the Mojo's audible drop-off compared to the Hugo can be measured. BTW, I also have to apply a 0.2 dB decrease between 100 and 300 Hz to make it sound more similar to the Hugo, beside the treble increase.
> 
> But don't get me wrong: I like the Sound of the Mojo nonetheless.




What was your treble increase again? Curious, you prefer the minor 100 and 300 Hz reduction. Not saying anything wrong with it, just interesting to know your preference.


----------



## salla45

ok-guy said:


> I keep seeing that the Mojo sounds amazing, lots of happy Customers by the looks.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't do 'technical' that's above my pay-grade, I just roll-out old answers that I've been advised on previously, hth...


 
 lol. I like it!
  
 Im quite happy if there's a slight treble rolloff, should complement my K3003's like a charm!!


----------



## miko64

would be interesting to see the impedance of the iem above w 8 drivers as a function of frequency...


----------



## JaZZ

x relic x said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > True, I remember that. Now how is this done? On other occasions it was stated both ouput stages be identical. I just wonder how (and if) the Mojo's audible drop-off compared to the Hugo can be measured. BTW, I also have to apply a 0.2 dB decrease between 100 and 300 Hz to make it sound more similar to the Hugo, beside the treble increase.
> ...


 
  
 It isn't a preference, just the result of trying to get the sound closer to the Hugo. About the treble increase I'm still undecided: Initially I tried a minor 16 kHz increase, but ended up in increasing the whole treble range by 0.2 dB, which seemed to get it closer to the Hugo. Now I'm trying to rely on the measurements at hand – but I can't seem to get the sound perfectly identical either way. The Mojo continues to sound slightly drier – which isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## GreenBow

equedadoii said:


> ah, so, that being the case,
> a dedicated amp would only be useful towards the b6. it'd be redundant towards the grado.
> 
> guess it is in my best interests to find a powered speaker that meshes well with the mojo's line out then.


 

 I am looking at active speakers. At the moment I am considering the:
 Wharfedale DS-1
 Ruark Audio MR1
 Q Acoustics Q-BT3
  
 I am looking to find out news about more upmarket ones too but, I don't know of any yet.


----------



## OK-Guy

salla45 said:


> lol. I like it!
> 
> Im quite happy if there's a slight treble rolloff, should complement my K3003's like a charm!!


 
  
 and that's what matters most, you the Customer liking it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ps... I can't hear charts, I have a great knowledge of construction-drawings though...


----------



## OK-Guy

greenbow said:


> I am looking at active speakers. At the moment I am considering the:
> Wharfedale DS-1
> Ruark Audio MR1
> Q Acoustics Q-BT3
> ...


 
  
 KEF do a nice little active-speaker, might be worth adding to your list.
  
 Link: http://www.kef.com/html/gb/showroom/digital_music_solutions/x_300a/x_300a/index.html#.Vj9I3HlOeUk


----------



## x RELIC x

jazz said:


> It isn't a preference, just the result of trying to get the sound closer to the Hugo. About the treble increase I'm still undecided: Initially I tried a minor 16 kHz increase, but ended up in increasing the whole treble range by 0.2 dB, which seemed to get it closer to the Hugo. Now I'm trying to rely on the measurements at hand – but I can't seem to get the sound perfectly identical either way. The Mojo continues to sound slightly drier – which isn't necessarily a bad thing.




Sure it's a preference. You prefer to EQ toward the Hugo. :wink_face:

In all seriousness though, I'm interested in your findings and it seems the Mojo really isn't that far off from the Hugo if you're using 0.2 dB increments of EQ. I don't have the Hugo so I wouldn't be able to say.

Thanks, looking forward to reading what you end up with.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

greenbow said:


> I am looking at active speakers. At the moment I am considering the:
> Wharfedale DS-1
> Ruark Audio MR1
> Q Acoustics Q-BT3
> ...


 
 if you have the space, Focal SM9 gets very good reviews:
  
 http://www.thomann.de/gb/focal_sm9_left.htm
  
 if not,
  
 http://www.thomann.de/gb/focal_solo_6_be.htm


----------



## JaZZ

x relic x said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't a preference, just the result of trying to get the sound closer to the Hugo. About the treble increase I'm still undecided: Initially I tried a minor 16 kHz increase, but ended up in increasing the whole treble range by 0.2 dB, which seemed to get it closer to the Hugo. Now I'm trying to rely on the measurements at hand – but I can't seem to get the sound perfectly identical either way. The Mojo continues to sound slightly drier – which isn't necessarily a bad thing.
> ...


 
  
 My sonic preference is reflected by the custom EQ curves for my several ear- and headphones stored in my FiiO players. Some of the IEM curves have to be very slightly modified for the use with the Hugo instead of the player's headphone out. Now to adapt the sound with the Mojo to the sound with the (Hugo) presets I have to decrease the upper bass and to increase the treble.
  
 I'm not sure if I'll get Mojo and Hugo any closer, but will report if I succeed. Maybe I'll just have to live with the difference. Fortunately I like both characteristics. One thing I'm rather sure about though is that the Hugo sounds more natural.


----------



## OK-Guy

jazz said:


> I'm not sure if I'll get Mojo and Hugo any closer, but will report if I succeed. Maybe I'll just have to live with the difference. Fortunately I like both characteristics. One thing I'm rather sure about though is that the Hugo sounds more natural.


 
  
 Jazz... sit back, relax and enjoy yourself, two choices that you like can't be a bad thing.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

miko64 said:


> would be interesting to see the impedance of the iem above w 8 drivers as a function of frequency...


 

 Here we go (I have the Pro version):
  

  
  
 But again the Mojo has 0.075 ohms, no aviable IEM with multiple drivers would has any better source if you go for that, if you look for a really low output impedance source. This change can't be from the output impedance of the Mojo.
  
 Here the *same *IEM on Mojo and a other dac/amp I own.
  
 Mojo (0.075 ohms):
  

  
 Other dac/amp (0.5 ohms):

  
 Again the bass roll off is not from the two dac/amps. Both dac/amps don't have any bass change, straight flat line, it's the sound card itself. Only look and compare the treble nothing more. Both dac/amps below 1 ohms... And single driver IEM are not affected and the impendance itself of this single driver IEMs don't matter too.


----------



## GreenBow

@OK-Guy
@CosmicHolyGhost
 Thank you for the suggestions for active speakers.


----------



## all999

h1f1add1cted said:


> Here we go (I have the Pro version):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No expert here, but can You explain in a few words, how does Your sound card makes bass roll off, while You measure different device (Mojo)?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

all999 said:


> No expert here, but can You explain in a few words, how does Your sound card makes bass roll off, while You measure different device (Mojo)?


 

 Because the sound card has this "built-in". It's not for professional usage. The same happens with other sound cards, like the Behringer UCA202, which had has a great line-out stage, but bad line-in stage (which is needed for measuremets in this case), seems this comes from the used capacitors that roll off low frequencies, or other not good implementation what ever. But this doesn't change anything with the results we now have, because if you compare both, it makes no sense with the small treble roll off, since both devices really are below 1 ohms output impedance.


----------



## all999

h1f1add1cted said:


> Because the sound card has this "built-in". It's not for professional usage. The same happens with other sound cards, like the Behringer UCA202, which had has a great line-out stage, but bad line-in stage (which is needed for measuremets in this case), seems this comes from the used capacitors that roll off low frequencies, or other not good implementation what ever. But this doesn't change anything with the results we now have, because if you compare both, it makes no sense with the small treble roll off, since both devices really are below 1 ohms output impedance.


 
 Understood. So You have to admit that You are no 100% sure Your sound card does not affect Your measure results in this particular case.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

all999 said:


> Understood. So You have to admit that You are no 100% sure Your sound card does not affect Your measure results in this particular case.


 

 Did you see the both results? I can do this 100 times, or use an other sound card, it is always the same result. All my dac/amps under 1 ohms have ruler flat results, only Mojo has slight treble roll off. All is good here, Rob Watts already answered to this "result" shortly: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4320#post_12058437
  
 Again I have no problem with SQ all is good with Mojo... only want to know what exactly causes this nothing more.


----------



## JaZZ

ok-guy said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if I'll get Mojo and Hugo any closer, but will report if I succeed. Maybe I'll just have to live with the difference. Fortunately I like both characteristics. One thing I'm rather sure about though is that the Hugo sounds more natural.
> ...


 
  
 I'm not saying it's a bad thing (actually already stated the opposite), but I can't relax before I know what's going on – technically. I'm just highly interested in seeing on paper what I hear with my ears. There are enough people who don't care about techncalities, some even add an amp to Mojo and Hugo thinking it might «improve» the sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (as you may know). Well, in the case of a HF drop-off at low impedances at least this aspect could halfways justify their approach.
  


h1f1add1cted said:


> miko64 said:
> 
> 
> > would be interesting to see the impedance of the iem above w 8 drivers as a function of frequency...
> ...


 
  
 The interesting point would be the impedance curve of the IEM. That's what Miko has asked for.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

jazz said:


> The interesting point would be the impedance curve of the IEM. That's what Miko has asked for.


 
 You need to ask Piotr from The Custom Art for that...
  
 Btw. why you don't measure by yourself your IEMs and the Mojo / Hugo ? I don't believe all IEMs will have the same change, I only have currently only one multiple driver IEM, so I can't do more testing on that, since my results showed us with single driver IEMs all keeps flat, always.


----------



## NikonGuy

..


----------



## Dionysus

Can I use the Mojo with the AK JR? thx in advance.


----------



## JaZZ

h1f1add1cted said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > The interesting point would be the impedance curve of the IEM. That's what Miko has asked for.
> ...


 
  
 Currently I don't have a soundcard – the E-MU 1212 in my old (reserve) computer is dead.


----------



## equedadoii

greenbow said:


> I am looking at active speakers. At the moment I am considering the:
> Wharfedale DS-1
> Ruark Audio MR1
> Q Acoustics Q-BT3
> ...


 
 thanks greenbow.
 and so the moneysink begins!
  
 the kef x300a is absolutely gorgeous. they're out of my range, but beautiful nonetheless.
 if you end up coming across some convincing reviews or any other setups, make sure to post.
 i'll hunkering down doing more research; i hope to be pretty thrifty with this purchase if i can. 
  
 by the way, what would indicate to me that a speaker is indeed self-amplified/powered? the b&w 685 s2 for instance?


----------



## Mython

dionysus said:


> Can I use the Mojo with the AK JR? thx in advance.


 
  
  
 AFAIK, the AK Jr does not have a digital-output (someone claimed theirs did, but showed no convincing evidence to support their claim).
  
 Therefore, _if_ the AK Jr does not have a digital-output, then it cannot be used with the Mojo.


----------



## Dionysus

thank you.


----------



## musicheaven

mython said:


> AFAIK, the AK Jr does not have a digital-output (someone claimed theirs did, but showed no convincing evidence to support their claim).
> 
> Therefore, _if_ the AK Jr does not have a digital-output, then it cannot be used with the Mojo.




I drew the exact same conclusion, AK Jr is out of the race.


----------



## WCDchee

greenbow said:


> @OK-Guy
> 
> @CosmicHolyGhost
> 
> Thank you for the suggestions for active speakers.




The Kef x300a is good for the price, but bear in mind that the analog input is not a true analog input, it goes through an ADC inside and then goes through the internal DAC once more. Thus, you're really wasting any external dac that's being used, as the conversions to and fro within the x300a will limit sound quality to be on the level of the internal dac. So if you're planning to use the mojo with it there are probably better options out there


----------



## equedadoii

wcdchee said:


> The Kef x300a is good for the price, but bear in mind that the analog input is not a true analog input, it goes through an ADC inside and then goes through the internal DAC once more. Thus, you're really wasting any external dac that's being used, as the conversions to and fro within the x300a will limit sound quality to be on the level of the internal dac. So if you're planning to use the mojo with it there are probably better options out there


 
 anything specifically you'd rec?


----------



## NikonGuy

..


----------



## musicheaven

greenbow said:


> I am looking at active speakers. At the moment I am considering the:
> Wharfedale DS-1
> Ruark Audio MR1
> Q Acoustics Q-BT3
> ...




You're in the same boat than I am but my choices are quite different and they have evolved over time. At the moment I am considering the following:

Genelec M030 or M040
Eve Sc205 and possibly TS107 to TS108 (the sub might be for a near future).

I gather in you case you want to go with audiophile grade monitors as opposed to studio based.

Have you had a chance to listen to them at a dealer?


----------



## OK-Guy

equedadoii said:


> anything specifically you'd rec?


 
  
 there's also Tannoy, Dynaudio & Genelec actives.
  
 WCDchee... cheers for that KEF info, appreciated.


----------



## JaZZ

nikonguy said:


> equedadoii said:
> 
> 
> > anything specifically you'd rec?
> ...


 
  
 Are you sure the D3020 doesn't convert analogue input signals to PCM to match the class D output stage?


----------



## Black Dog

greenbow said:


> @OK-Guy
> @CosmicHolyGhost
> Thank you for the suggestions for active speakers.


 

 PMC have a renowned active monitor line.
 Still very happy with mine.


----------



## WCDchee

I would like to recommend the focal solo6 be, they sound wonderful with my Hugo but are pretty big. Genelecs would be good too, as would Adams. 

I do love my focals though be cause despite being very accurate studio monitors they remain slightly sweet in the midrange and musical, more so than most studio monitors


----------



## GreenBow

equedadoii said:


> thanks greenbow.
> and so the moneysink begins!
> 
> the kef x300a is absolutely gorgeous. they're out of my range, but beautiful nonetheless.
> ...


 

 The three I mentioned seem to be the cream of the crop under £350. There is also the Audioengine A5+ (must be the + model). Just search for reviews on them. I think I like the priciest of the four I mentioned so far, the Q Acoustics. That's because I read they are not fussy about placement. 
  
 Active or powered speaker like these have the amplifier built in. Passive speakers like the B+W 685 S2 need an external amp. Those B+W are seriously tempting though, haha.
  
 Personally I think speakers are an essential and relaxing listen now and again, if you're mostly a DAC+headphone listener.
  
@musicheaven I am open to all suggestions, and am digging about at the moment on this subject.


----------



## Duncan

I hope summer never comes back to the UK... There is zero chance of me fitting my triple stack in a jeans pocket 

In other news, whilst we're approaching winter in the UK, jacket pocket is a winner 

Still baffles me how good a sound you can get out of an MP3 file when having a good enough front end... This set up allows me to go back to some of the hidden depths of my music collection and enjoy


----------



## salla45

equedadoii said:


> thanks greenbow.
> and so the moneysink begins!
> 
> the kef x300a is absolutely gorgeous. they're out of my range, but beautiful nonetheless.
> ...


 
  
  


wcdchee said:


> The Kef x300a is good for the price, but bear in mind that the analog input is not a true analog input, it goes through an ADC inside and then goes through the internal DAC once more. Thus, you're really wasting any external dac that's being used, as the conversions to and fro within the x300a will limit sound quality to be on the level of the internal dac. So if you're planning to use the mojo with it there are probably better options out there


 
  
  


greenbow said:


> @OK-Guy
> @CosmicHolyGhost
> Thank you for the suggestions for active speakers.


 
  
 I have the X300A's and they are superb, but sadly, as we know, not really ideal for partnering output from the Mojo with 
  
 If you are on a lower budget, I can HIGHLY recommend the Audioengine A5+ , I have the original A5's and there's an inherent musicality to them which is just addictive. They deserve a proper placement and reward with good sources. I just love mine; they get MUCH more airtime than the Kef's; mainly because of their flexibility. I have to hook up a PC to the Kefs and its not always convenient.
  
 The A5's reward, in their intimacy, fun, boppy, funky sound. They have great dynamics and pace and quite good detail and space too. Honestly they are a worthy contender for a relatively small amount of $
  
 ps.. .they go very loud too, make great party speakers.


----------



## Bengkia369

Mojo with either my Sennheiser IE800, JH Angie and FAD Piano Forte VIII all sounds great!!!


----------



## howdy

bengkia369 said:


> Mojo with either my Sennheiser IE800, JH Angie and FAD Piano Forte VIII all sounds great!!!



 

Sounds great with my Alclair RSM customs!!!


----------



## GreenBow

Please I am curious to know about playing the Mojo while charging. The Mojo manual says this,
 "*We recommend charging with Mojo switched off.*
 Charging with Mojo switched on and playing is possible, but the time taken to fully charge will be
 considerably longer and depending on volume level and headphone load the battery."
  
 I don't mind how long the Mojo takes to charge while playing. What I need to know is, whether it's successful charging and playing at the same time. This is a deal breaker for me. I intend to use my DAC on desktop quite a lot. In fact my current Meridian Explorer is plugged in all the time to my PC. I see a Mojo doing 90% of it's life on my desktop. (NB I don't mind having to charge the Mojo for taking out and about.)
  
 The concern I have is that I read the unit uses 1.7W while playing. However if I have a 1W charger. I don't see how the unit would charge and play at the same time.
  
The crux of the matter is this. If I start a day with no charge, can I plug the Mojo in and listen at the same time? Otherwise I literally have to wait four hours for it.


----------



## Takeanidea

greenbow said:


> Please I am curious to know about playing the Mojo while charging. The Mojo manual says this,
> "*We recommend charging with Mojo switched off.*
> Charging with Mojo switched on and playing is possible, but the time taken to fully charge will be
> considerably longer and depending on volume level and headphone load the battery."
> ...


 
 Course you can. No problem. Doing it now. It sounds just ggggreat!


----------



## mscott58

takeanidea said:


> Course you can. No problem. Doing it now. It sounds just ggggreat!




Concur. It gets warm, but I haven't had any issues charging and playing at the same time. Cheers


----------



## Takeanidea

duncan said:


> I hope summer never comes back to the UK... There is zero chance of me fitting my triple stack in a jeans pocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hurrah for old MP3s ! If it's a good master it's a good sound. I disgraced myself at the Deezer MP3 v Redbook Test. The more I did the test the worse I got.... I think the pressure was too much


----------



## GreenBow

takeanidea said:


> Course you can. No problem. Doing it now. It sounds just ggggreat!


 

 How many watts charger do I need for it then please, to play and charge?
  
 I don't mind if it takes hours and hours to reach full charge while playing. My charger is 1A.


----------



## mscott58

greenbow said:


> How many watts charger do I need for it then please, to play and charge?
> 
> In my case I don't mind if it takes hours and hours to reach full charge while playing. My charger is 1A.




I recommend the Anker Powerport 2.


----------



## Bengkia369

greenbow said:


> How many watts charger do I need for it then please, to play and charge?
> 
> In my case I don't mind if it takes hours and hours to reach full charge while playing. My charger is 1A.




I'm using 2w charger and it works fine.


----------



## GreenBow

bengkia369 said:


> I'm using 2w charger and it works fine.


 

 Thank you. Do you mean 2A charger. 2W would mean the charger is 0.4A. I might be wrong. I am just asking. Don't mind me if I am wrong.


----------



## Clemmaster

jazz said:


> The Westone UM-Pro30 has 56 ohms (at 1 kHz), so typical IEMs with lower impedance will have a drop-off in the range of ~1.8 dB at 20 kHz, unfortunately with a distinctive start above 10 kHz already. Provided that your measurings don't suffer from the same errors that have happened to *h1f1add1cted* according to John Franks.



The Hi-fi world review might be the worse I've read in a long time. 
The "facts" given throughout the review are obviously wrong (like 2V output in bypass mode, 4W output that can supposedly drive speakers... Check again!) And the "technical measurements" are laughable (who plots distortion in % for a DAC...).
I didn't see any mention of the load used for any of the measurements. The FR measurement could well have been done with a high Z load, which doesn't exhibit much roll off.


----------



## jamestux

equedadoii said:


> anything specifically you'd rec?


I used to have a set of Genelec 8020b which sounded great and before that the vxt4. Both give great natural sound from a very small active speaker but their bigger brothers give even better sound if you have the space (I didnt) and the money


----------



## singleended58

duncan said:


> Sorry if this has since been acknowledged, went forward a couple of pages and didn't see a response...
> 
> Anyhow, the optical cable, the end that looks a bit like a headphone jack needs to go into the HEADPHONE socket of the AK, not the line out (which strangely doubles up as an optical IN for using the AK as a DAC,)
> 
> Hope this helps, sorry if already answered.




Thank you very much and appreciate your time to response my post. It is working after following your post. Wow! The combination produces very natural sound but lack of smoothness. I believe the ak100 and Mojo have not burned in yet. That is okay since I pair them with IE800 CIEM though.


----------



## singleended58

greenbow said:


> Thank you. Do you mean 2A charger. 2W would mean the charger is 0.4A. I might be wrong. I am just asking. Don't mind me if I am wrong.




I charge my Mojo with the Samsung phone charger 2A and 10w without any problems whatsoever. Yes, as Currawong's Q&A session the little tiny light right under the micro USB for charging sign is the indication of the battery level.


----------



## salla45

duncan said:


> I hope summer never comes back to the UK... There is zero chance of me fitting my triple stack in a jeans pocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That is weird! I was literally thinking exactly the same thoughts about 20mins ago then read your post, lol. Although, Im getting away with a double stack, however just ordered a thicker battery for my S5, triple power, but thicker!  - 1st world problems!


----------



## GreenBow

salla45 said:


> That is weird! I was literally thinking exactly the same thoughts about 20mins ago then read your post, lol. Although, Im getting away with a double stack, however just ordered a thicker battery for my S5, triple power, but thicker!  - 1st world problems!


 

 Get a tiny back pack. (At least the Mojo will keep us warm in winter though.)


----------



## salla45

haha true.
  
 i live in 


greenbow said:


> Get a tiny back pack. (At least the Mojo will keep us warm in winter though.)


 
 hah! true (ref warming) i live in the mountains in switzerland, it does get mighty cold. And I will be looking forward to my daily walk with mojo!
  
 I have some good bum-bags which are quite capacious. Really the bulk doesnt bother me, but the connections do, fragility and stress, and all that 
  
 It's a constant process of refinement


----------



## JaZZ

jazz said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


jazz said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
*Good News: Break-in is real*
  
 I'm happy to report that most of the irritation in the Mojo's sonic charcteristic has gone. Must have happened during the last 1-2 hours. The sonic balance is still the same, so needs some EQ settings deviating from the Hugo's*, but the sound has become more liquid-smooth than initially.
  
 I'm still not able to perfectly mimic the Hugo's characteristic, but it's much less of an issue since I like the sound as it is (almost) the same. How's that, for ¼ the price?!
  
*  –0.2 dB at 250 Hz, 500 Hz and 8 kHz; +0.4 or +0.6 dB at 16 kHz


----------



## arnolfibus

On my unit 2 out of the 3 balls seem to be rubbing when they rolls. As a result, the balls gets more and more scratched. Some scratches are very light while the other are a bit deeper as you can see  on the picture below. A bit annoying... Is it the same on yours?


----------



## arnolfibus

Too bad, i really like to play with my balls


----------



## u2u2

arnolfibus said:


> On my unit 2 out of the 3 balls seem to be rubbing when they rolls. As a result, the balls gets more and more scratched. Some scratches are very light while the other are a bit deeper as you can see  on the picture below. A bit annoying... Is it the same on yours?




Mine were like that right out of the box. The look varies depending on the ambient light, colour, and brightness setting you picked for your balls. The outer surfaces are uniform without obvious scratches. They are smoother rolling after many hours of use. I think it is a designed look and adds character.


----------



## johndean

u2u2 said:


> Mine were like that right out of the box. The look varies depending on the ambient light, colour, and brightness setting you picked for your balls. The outer surfaces are uniform without obvious scratches. They are smoother rolling after many hours of use. I think it is a designed look and adds character.




I think he has a case of blue balls !


----------



## sling5s

Is Moon Audio still on back order? Anyone know the wait for those ordering now?


----------



## Wyd4

arnolfibus said:


> On my unit 2 out of the 3 balls seem to be rubbing when they rolls. As a result, the balls gets more and more scratched. Some scratches are very light while the other are a bit deeper as you can see  on the picture below. A bit annoying... Is it the same on yours?


 
  
 Blue balls?
  
 edit: damn beat me to it


johndean said:


> I think he has a case of blue balls !


----------



## Wyd4

ZZZ Delete this, HTML ftl


----------



## sandalaudio

arnolfibus said:


> On my unit 2 out of the 3 balls seem to be rubbing when they rolls. As a result, the balls gets more and more scratched. Some scratches are very light while the other are a bit deeper as you can see  on the picture below. A bit annoying... Is it the same on yours?


 
  
 I personally think it would be nice if the frosted surface on those balls eventually wear out to become polished and transparent.
 That would show how much you love playing with your Mojo's balls.


----------



## ksb643

aoqw76 said:


> in device settings, it's the second option. Event style wasapi is now the default, but it can be disabled by ticking option 2. It's probably left unchecked but worth making sure.



 

Yeah I checked... it wasn't checked. But thanks!


----------



## johndean

sandalaudio said:


> I personally think it would be nice if the frosted surface on those balls eventually wear out to become polished and transparent.
> That would show how much you love playing with your Mojo's balls.


 
 Don't play too much or you may indeed get the blue balls.


----------



## johndean

wyd4 said:


> Blue balls?
> 
> edit: damn beat me to it


 
 I personally like the scratched vein like look .Looks like a realistic set of Mojo balls.


----------



## x RELIC x

Do we really need multiple posts with ball jokes? Let's move on please.


----------



## nmatheis

x relic x said:


> Do we really need multiple posts with ball jokes? Let's move on please.




Amen, brother!!!


----------



## cloudkicker

Any recommendations for a 3.5 mm cable or splitter if I were to use the Mojo with a fixed output to a headphone amp? I have a Liquid Carbon on the way, although I've been very impressed with the Mojo on its own. I don't want to break the bank on a cable.


----------



## musicheaven

A simple 3.5 mm 3-pin connector to 3-pin interconnect cable is all you need. The Liquid Carbon has a 3.5 mm input jack in the back. You can hop over the For sale/trade section (Cables, Speakers, Tweaks, Accessories For Sale / Trade) to pick a used cable or search the net for a 3.5 mm interconnect cable.


----------



## Jazzi

sling5s said:


> Is Moon Audio still on back order? Anyone know the wait for those ordering now?


 

 I've been [patiently] waiting two weeks now.  Latest I've seen is they expect the next shipment mid-November.


----------



## sling5s

jazzi said:


> I've been [patiently] waiting two weeks now.  Latest I've seen is they expect the next shipment mid-November.


 

 Thanks. Two weeks sounds reasonable. But I hope that's the case for those just placing their order now.


----------



## Jazzi

sling5s said:


> Thanks. Two weeks sounds reasonable. But I hope that's the case for those just placing their order now.


 

 According to their website, the 3rd batch hasn't sold out yet, so someone getting an order in now could conceivably get theirs in a week, or so.


----------



## jarnopp

cloudkicker said:


> Any recommendations for a 3.5 mm cable or splitter if I were to use the Mojo with a fixed output to a headphone amp? I have a Liquid Carbon on the way, although I've been very impressed with the Mojo on its own. I don't want to break the bank on a cable.




I'm going to start with this http://www.amazon.com/CARDAS-Audiophile-Interconnect-Adapter-Mini-Plug/dp/B00EY9ZJAE
between my Mojo and LC...but so far only have the cable, so not very satisfying!


----------



## singleended58

jazzi said:


> I've been [patiently] waiting two weeks now.  Latest I've seen is they expect the next shipment mid-November.




My waiting time was almost 3 weeks. Just be patient. It is worth the wait once you get to listen to your Mojo.


----------



## equedadoii

singleended58 said:


> My waiting time was almost 3 weeks. Just be patient. It is worth the wait once you get to listen to your Mojo.


 
 don't i know it.
 it is difficult and intoxicating to imagine what it is going to be like transitioning from an almost 7-year old amp/dac & ath-ad700s
 into the mojo + symphones magnum v6.
  
 ugh. time.


----------



## Mython

equedadoii said:


> ugh. time.


 
  
  
 Think positive!


----------



## grrorr76

Mine just arrived from england today. Out of the box it sounds really really good. I am now charging it and burning it in which should be interesting. What amazed me is just how small it is. Pictures don't do it justice. It drives my T1's amazingly well for a portable setup. I have mine linked with an AK100ii it sounds desktop standard in my limited testing.
 I even plugged in my Bose QC25's which before were pretty average sound wise. But the Mojo really brings them to life. Who would of thought they would be such a great match. I am very impressed so far.


----------



## salla45

grrorr76 said:


> Mine just arrived from england today. Out of the box it sounds really really good. I am now charging it and burning it in which should be interesting. What amazed me is just how small it is. Pictures don't do it justice. It drives my T1's amazingly well for a portable setup. I have mine linked with an AK100ii it sounds desktop standard in my limited testing.
> I even plugged in my Bose QC25's which before were pretty average sound wise. But the Mojo really brings them to life. Who would of thought they would be such a great match. I am very impressed so far.


 
 good to hear. I am considering the T1's as my next (final? hah!) purchase, and was wondering how they paired with Mojo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grrorr76

salla45 said:


> good to hear. I am considering the T1's as my next (final? hah!) purchase, and was wondering how they paired with Mojo. Thanks for sharing.


 

 they sound great, plenty of power and finese.


----------



## salla45

grrorr76 said:


> they sound great, plenty of power and finese.


 
 - do you have the 2nd gen T1's or the originals? I've really seen v little comparison sonically between the 2


----------



## grrorr76

salla45 said:


> - do you have the 2nd gen T1's or the originals? I've really seen v little comparison sonically between the 2


 
  
 no 1st gen. The difference between the 2 is minimal . Gen 2 has removable leads and is many hundreds of dollars more.


----------



## salla45

grrorr76 said:


> no 1st gen. The difference between the 2 is minimal . Gen 2 has removable leads and is many hundreds of dollars more.


 
 yep. I just read "slightly better" this and that; "incremental" and "not immediately noticeable", sort of thing. Its either 700chf for the original or 1000 for the 2nd gen. Like you say, 100's of $ more.
  
 I'm not in any way in a position to take the plunge. The mojo was already pushing it! 
  
 Just nice to know it works well with it. 
  
 If the 2nd gen comes down over the next 6months or so, Ill consider it for the cable and case which are preferable in the new model, to me anyhow.  if the II came down to 800 chf or so, it would be more interesting!
  
 thanks again.


----------



## pitchblack

The T1s 2nd are already available in CH. Around CHF 949.-

send with LG G4


----------



## salla45

pitchblack said:


> The T1s 2nd are already available in CH. Around CHF 949.-
> 
> send with LG G4


 
 yeah i saw that, thanks! K55 are offering for 930 chf among. Good guys. They have fed my habit very successfully over the last few months! Weirdly I saw the T1ii for 700 a couple of months back. Then it shot up to around 950. It sort of put a damper on my immediate interest, as you can imagine.


----------



## micropixel

Was listenening to ATH-M50X last night with X5ii as transport. Sounded really good - nice imaging, thought soundstage was slightly wider than I remembered it to be, good clarity and dynamic. Didn't observe any treble roll off unlike W40 iem and T51p on-ear. 

 As for my LCD2F while sounding full bodied and warmish as Mojo manages to drive it loud enough, I thought it lacks clarity and separation. It sounded a bit congested and am guessing Mojo struggles to power it. For reference my other set ups for this LCD2 includes 2qute with ADL Esprit and Violectric V200. The former sounds pretty good but the latter has substantial treble roll off. So I'm waiting to see if Liquid Carbon will give it more amp headroom and drive it better.

So based on my experience so far, Mojo can be selective so have to try my headphones one by one to find which pair pairs well with good synergy.


----------



## GoSUV

I have finally received my Mojo from the dealer last Friday and have played with it for a couple of days. First of all a couple of observations (and questions):
  
 1. The construction is solid and impeccable but I did find the volume spheres a bit tight - in fact once I had the "+" sphere stuck in the pressed position and the volume kept going up and I couldn't get them unstuck before the music got too loud and I have to pull the plug on the earphones. Will these balls loosen up in time and I don't recall the demo unit at the dealer having this issue. Now I have learned to press them straight down instead of "into" the unit to avoid having the same issue again. Hope the issue will take care of itself over time or I have adapted to it.
  
 2. When the unit is charging it emits a physical hum - not loud and you certainly can't hear it without pressing your ear very near the unit, but I do realize some very early units were suffering from a component defect. I am wondering if my unit is in the affected batch. Perhaps someone from Chord can supply a range of serial numbers for us to verify? Is a very minor hum during charging normal?
  
 3. When I listen to the Mojo with my Shure SE846 and wow. I have never heard them sound so good. I listen to mostly vocals and use the black filter on the SE846 for more warmth.
  
 4. My T5p on the Mojo also sounds good, but just a tad too neutral for my tastes, as the T5p are also very neutral phones and it could use more body in the bottom end for better synergy. I guess I need to pair the Mojo with more colorful amps/phones in order to better enjoy them. While the Mojo is technically better than most other DACs in the price range, I find for example the Meridian Explorer sounds more enjoyable with the T5p due to its warmer signature. But the Mojo is a keeper because of its other traits.


----------



## micropixel

gosuv said:


> I have finally received my Mojo from the dealer last Friday and have played with it for a couple of days. First of all a couple of observations (and questions):
> 
> 1. The construction is solid and impeccable but I did find the volume spheres a bit tight - in fact once I had the "+" sphere stuck in the pressed position and the volume kept going up and I couldn't get them unstuck before the music got too loud and I have to pull the plug on the earphones. Will these balls loosen up in time and I don't recall the demo unit at the dealer having this issue. Now I have learned to press them straight down instead of "into" the unit to avoid having the same issue again. Hope the issue will take care of itself over time or I have adapted to it.
> 
> ...


 
 Re: #1 - same for my unit when I received it.  As John was around, my retailer highlighted to him immediately to which I was told it will loosen over time - seems like a known issue.  Indeed after couple of weeks now, the "stickiness" is mostly gone and the mishap didn't happen anymore. But yes, that vol up ball still feels tighter compared to the other 2.... so I am still cautious whenever I turn the vol up.  When it was stuck though, I clicked vol down immediately which seems to stop the vol from shooting up so you may want to try this than yanking out the headphone connector.


----------



## Rob Watts

A small physical noise can be apparent whilst charging - it depends upon the quality of the USB charging PSU.
  
 Don't worry about it as it won't affect SQ. Rob


----------



## KT66

Maybe a couple of pages late but I don't hear any roll off, then again I have old musicians ears!


----------



## hanaguro

grrorr76 said:


> they sound great, plenty of power and finese.




I'm looking forward to listening to Mojo with T1.


----------



## hanaguro

When I receive Mojo, I intend to use beyerdynamic T1 and B&W P7 and so on with it.


----------



## GoSUV

I was playing around different settings in my audio player (specifically BitPerfect over iTunes) and found that there are tons of different upsampling options and dithering algorithms to use - I'd be interested to find out from Chord what general recommendations are there for the Mojo, e.g.. will upsampling generally improve the sound or does the Mojo mostly prefer native resolutions? 99% of my music is Redbook 44.1/16. Also does the Mojo mostly prefer untampered bit streams and does it add a bit of processing inside the unit - will the different dithering algorithms used by the computer audio players have an adverse effect? I know a typical answer to these questions might be "just try the different combinations and pick one that sounds good to you", but since the combinations are so many, it helps to have a bit of guidance to start things off. One thing is certain that the sound does improve a great deal when I use BitPerfect over just plain iTunes, and I'm sure a lot of people here agree that dedicated audio players if they do hog the playback device they will help with the quality. But when you are already using such players, it helps to know which direction you need to tweak further. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NZtechfreak

*Retracted*


----------



## deuter

It would be nice if someone could advise.
I have the zx1 and just received my Sony otg cable.
USB pro audio player does not seem to be compatible with android 4.1.1 running .


----------



## Currawong

gosuv said:


> I was playing around different settings in my audio player (specifically BitPerfect over iTunes) and found that there are tons of different upsampling options and dithering algorithms to use - I'd be interested to find out from Chord what general recommendations are there for the Mojo, e.g.. will upsampling generally improve the sound or does the Mojo mostly prefer native resolutions? 99% of my music is Redbook 44.1/16. Also does the Mojo mostly prefer untampered bit streams and does it add a bit of processing inside the unit - will the different dithering algorithms used by the computer audio players have an adverse effect? I know a typical answer to these questions might be "just try the different combinations and pick one that sounds good to you", but since the combinations are so many, it helps to have a bit of guidance to start things off. One thing is certain that the sound does improve a great deal when I use BitPerfect over just plain iTunes, and I'm sure a lot of people here agree that dedicated audio players if they do hog the playback device they will help with the quality. But when you are already using such players, it helps to know which direction you need to tweak further. Thanks in advance.


 

 Rob Watts discouraged the use of any up-sampling during playback, as he is using a much more sophisticated and powerful system than is available in computer software. The gist of it is, if you imagine that the most you can do is 8-16X up-sampling on your computer, the Hugo, and I presume the Mojo, oversample 2048X using software Rob Watts has developed over 30 years.


----------



## psikey

currawong said:


> Rob Watts discouraged the use of any up-sampling during playback, as he is using a much more sophisticated and powerful system than is available in computer software. The gist of it is, if you imagine that the most you can do is 8-16X up-sampling on your computer, the Hugo, and I presume the Mojo, oversample 2048X using software Rob Watts has developed over 30 years.


 
  
 Agree, in my testing with either JRiver on laptop or UAPP on S6/Note 4 playing the audio at its recorded frequency to my SE846's sounds best. Just get the music in its recorded form out of the player and into the Mojo untouched.
  
 In UK with my Mojo I got a promotion code for a free 256DSD album (Just Listen - 8 Ensembles in 1bit) and astonishing clarity/detail/soundstage/instrument & voice separation.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

On that note, bughead + jplay is a really good sounding player with upsampling but its very CPU intensive. To me, it sounds beter than Jriver....however, I have not tried that with Hugo yet...


----------



## GreenBow

The Moon-audio youtube video of the Mojo claims there are going to be accessories for the Mojo. In the form of a block, many attachements are going to be catered for. What caught my attention was a claim that there will be an SD-card attachment. Does that mean that the Mojo will soon not need a DAP or phone, or transport player?
  
 It's mentioned on this vidoe at just past 8 mins. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVuXxzPYfRM


----------



## salla45

Darn the post! Fully expected delivery today, no show! Hohum, tomorrow it is!  
  
 Where's my spy camera! Where's my spy camera!...


----------



## ejong7

Can anybody recommend a well-priced USB OTG cable and an adapter for the DX90 coaxial cable that I  could source from a UK source?


----------



## FidelityCastro

nztechfreak said:


> Interesting for a few reasons. With regards to the T5p, they're fairly neutral, although on the brighter side of neutral, and a bit bass light to my ears. Their main deficit for me though is how lean they are - it's not a matter of they are neutral and the Mojo is neutral and so the pairing is not ideal. They definitely want a pairing that is warmer and has a bit more body than the Mojo I think (EQ'ing will help somewhat). I had a similar take tonight comparing the Mojo with the Geek Out V2 with the Ether C. I need to compare more formally, but I think the Ether C is a little on the leaner side too, if not as much as the T5p (and with a better bass response).




I don't know the T5p, but if you fancy trying a warmer pairing with some body, maybe give the ALO CDM a go. The tubes warm things up and you have a high gain switch for more thump.

I love my Hugo and would get the Mojo if I didn't have the Hugo, but I think the CDM has the characteristics you mention.


----------



## x RELIC x

ejong7 said:


> Can anybody recommend a well-priced USB OTG cable and an adapter for the DX90 coaxial cable that I  could source from a UK source?




FYI all the connection answers are in the third post of this thread. :wink_face:

If you want to pay for a custom cable you can purchase from here in the UK. I suggest you contact them to specify the dx90 connection to the Mojo:
http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html


If you want to save money you can use a regular un-shielded stereo interconnect (it works) which will work with the dx90 as well:

With the X5 coaxial out
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4245#post_12057507

Reported to work with the dx90
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4245#post_12057507

More X5 with a regular IC cable
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4275#post_12057847


For USB OTG you can look at the third post of this thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info#post_11992416


----------



## subguy812

So a quick post to ask for some opinions. What did all of the Nexus 6P folks decide was the best way to go with the Mojo? USB C


----------



## ejong7

x relic x said:


> FYI all the connection answers are in the third post of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the reply! I've been in the thread since the start therefore I didnt check the first post again.


----------



## georgelai57

How many hours minimum is the battery life?


----------



## GreenBow

dergabe said:


> Thanks pal. 599 EUR is stupid though. I would be willing to pay 499, but thats it. We germans always get f'ed with those prices.


 

 This post was three weeks ago but I just read it, (because I decided to try read the whole thread). You could always look on the Amazon UK website. You might find that some sellers or even Amazon will ship to Europe.


----------



## emilsoft

arnolfibus said:


> On my unit 2 out of the 3 balls seem to be rubbing when they rolls. As a result, the balls gets more and more scratched. Some scratches are very light while the other are a bit deeper as you can see  on the picture below. A bit annoying... Is it the same on yours?


 
 I have a deep scratch, it looks like a hair is trapped in my ball (out of the box new Mojo)  i know it's superficial but i like my Mojo balls to look good


----------



## GreenBow

I thought you just pressed the buttons. Why is there a need to roll them?
  
 I even went zooming about on youtube looking to see how the Mojo operates. The only demo I saw was pressing the buttons and there was a slight click.


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> Its because the OP stage is integrated with the OP filter. This means that Mojo analogue section is very simple, so giving Mojo's transparency, but the downside is a small variation in frequency response with load impedance.
> 
> Rob




My Adel A12's have an impedance of 16 Ohms, will the treble roll off be noticeable with them?


----------



## Rob Watts

ike1985 said:


> My Adel A12's have an impedance of 16 Ohms, will the treble roll off be noticeable with them?


 

 No. 10kHz is a negligible -0.1dB, 20kHz -0.6dB.
  
 If I took the filter out you would hear the difference, but its absolutely nothing to do with frequency response but to do with noise floor modulation caused by out of band noise.
  
 Rob


----------



## proedros

mojo ideas said:


> okay I. Get it but if he's sold numbers of units perhaps I might consider to place a proper purchase order then just like all our other distributors seem to be able too. Greece may be a special case these days but if Bangladesh and other countries manage to place production orders then why can't Greece


 
  
 first half of your post doesn't make sense (from a structure point of view) , but i don't mind
  
 second half lies on being borderline offensive for Greece , which i mind

 you have a public face here , and you should dip your tongue in your brain before being insulting with your comments
  
 anyway do whatever you feel like doing with the demo unit , but remember this - a man will usually reveal his true self in times of great wealth or great misfortune - and i don't like what you have revealed in these last 2-3 posts (and i guess that mojo has brought you some wealth)
  


 cheers


----------



## FidelityCastro

proedros said:


> first half of your post doesn't make sense (from a structure point of view) , but i don't mind
> 
> second half lies on being borderline offensive for Greece , which i mind
> 
> ...




Greece is a wonderful country. More important things happening than availability of luxury gadgets. This is a luxury item like a Gucci handbag. Let's all calm down.


----------



## SoundElevator

Hi all,
 there is too much noise about us without us 
  
 After so many years being Chord's distributor I finally found out that John has to do some charity to us for the Mojo and had to find it out inside this Forum. Not even an email to the distributor about the charity?
  
 Yes it happens that we get some free samples form our partners form times to times, from cheap pieces to very expensive and till now none of them has offend us.
  
 But this is not the case.
 I wrote "I can asks to buy 2 units for demo purposes"! 
 Since when the above phrase I want to send 2 Mojo for free?
 And why did the poor little distributor asks to buy 2 pieces instead of one? Because I wanted to send one to Greek Magazine for a review.
 So the guy who wants to buy a demo unit to send it to a magazine for a review is the the man who needs a unit for free as a charity.
  
 ok I 've learned something new today


----------



## Ike1985

proedros said:


> he told me he has already sold 5 units , what's the definition of real intention ?
> 
> also is it true , that if he buys a demo/open box he can not sell it before 12 months lapse ?
> 
> ...




That's the dealers responsibility.


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> No. 10kHz is a negligible -0.1dB, 20kHz -0.6dB.
> 
> If I took the filter out you would hear the difference, but its absolutely nothing to do with frequency response but to do with noise floor modulation caused by out of band noise.
> 
> Rob




Thanks, I onky ask because the treble on the A12's is excellent but not in the "sparkly" sense. Man I can't wait to get my hands on a Mojo!!


----------



## Ike1985

proedros said:


> first half of your post doesn't make sense (from a structure point of view) , but i don't mind
> 
> second half lies on being borderline offensive for Greece , which i mind
> 
> ...




Lol, chill with the entitlement mentality bro. There is nothing wrong with Chord & the geniuses there aquiring great wealth. The market is voluntary and people's vote actually matters in it because they vote with their wallets. Chord have made-from all indications-what sounds like a freaking amazing product. They deserve to be rewarded for it, voluntary transactions are the most meaningful.


----------



## Mojo ideas

proedros said:


> first half of your post doesn't make sense (from a structure point of view) , but i don't mind
> 
> second half lies on being borderline offensive for Greece , which i mind
> 
> ...


 Admittedly for the first part of my reply I should have checked before postings spellings however my point was simply that no distributor for Greece has attempted to place a proper production order with us. We had a request from someone we hardly know Someone we had not been In touch with for many years asking for free units. I do not understand how you can't appreciate that though we all love Greece as a country. That when I mentioned Greece I was obviously referring to a distributor in Greece not the country as a whole that we are not enamered with handing out free units to individuals just because they want them. But if you falsely want to take offence then please do so as it seems to be a very popular sport these days,


----------



## proedros

mojo ideas said:


> Admittedly for the first part of my reply I should have checked before postings spellings however my point was simply that no distributor for Greece has attempted to place a proper production order with us. We had a request from someone we hardly know Someone we had not been In touch with for many years asking for free units. I do not understand how you can't appreciate that though we all love Greece as a country. That when I mentioned Greece I was obviously referring to a distributor in Greece not the country as a whole that we are not enamered with handing out free units to individuals just because they want them. But* if you falsely want to take offence then please do so* as it seems to be a very popular sport these days,


 
  
 if i misjudged your post , then none offence taken - i am not into popular sports
  
 anyway, i will be hoping a demo unit can land in greece , like i said (and i am good at managerial thinking) , there is only profit to be made by sending anywhere (not just in Greece or bangladesh) a demo unit of a quality product

 it is one of the most basic law of markets - if a product is good and you can experience its quality in person (and not through other people's experience) , you will probably end up buying it


----------



## giovvanie

Guys dont waste your money on new t1 , this Store offer custom brand new t1 with detachable cables and moded


----------



## sling5s

From the impressions gathered about the Geek Out V2 ($299), it seems that the Geek Out V2 is such an improvement over the V1 that some even prefer it over the Chord Hugo...but than again it seems it's mostly a preference thing and a very few who have both the Mojo and Geek Out V2 seems to say it's very close in performance and really comes down to preference again.  
 I have also read that out of principle, because of the way LH handles business and the form factor of the V2, the Mojo is still the choice for some.
  
 Sorry, to ramble on... I'm just trying to do my research and am thinking out loud.


----------



## NZtechfreak

sling5s said:


> From the impressions gathered about the Geek Out V2 ($299), it seems that the Geek Out V2 is such an improvement over the V1 that some even prefer it over the Chord Hugo...but than again it seems it's mostly a preference thing and a very few who have both the Mojo and Geek Out V2 seems to say it's very close in performance and really comes down to preference again.
> I have also read that out of principle, because of the way LH handles business and the form factor of the V2, the Mojo is still the choice for some.
> 
> Sorry, to ramble on... I'm just trying to do my research and am thinking out loud.




That about sums it up.


----------



## jamato8

If you want a close fit, here is a an optical from Sys concept they are working on. The optical cable is epoxied into place but you can never pull on the cable to remove it.  You have to remove the toslink a little and then the mini end and back and forth and keep the Mojo and whatever source you are using, stable but it works well and is almost like having no connection as there is little protrusion.


----------



## jamestux

proedros said:


> if i misjudged your post , then none offence taken - i am not into popular sports
> 
> anyway, i will be hoping a demo unit can land in greece , like i said (and i am good at managerial thinking) , there is only profit to be made by sending anywhere (not just in Greece or bangladesh) a demo unit of a quality product
> 
> ...


I have worked with a LOT of retail businesses and I don't think I've ever seen a retailer expect to get a demo unit from a manufacturer! At a large UK electrical company we had hundreds of computers and laptops taken out of sellable store know for demo purposes at any point in time.

If the Greek dealer you mention will sell a whole lot of units go and hassle them and tell them to buy one extra for demonstration. 

I mean of course you are right if Chord sent a unit to every stereo shop in the world for free then I am sure that they would sell more than with the current tactics - but would they make any money? So if it were you in Chord's position where would you draw the line?

EDIT - if you do buy from a UK retailer you will have a return period if you don't like it, I think that the rules are pretty similar for all of Europe too, maybe try that route?


----------



## subguy812

subguy812 said:


> So a quick post to ask for some opinions. What did all of the Nexus 6P folks decide was the best way to go with the Mojo? USB C



Anyone?


----------



## Mython

jamato8 said:


> If you want a close fit, here is a an optical from Sys concept they are working on. The optical cable is epoxied into place but you can never pull on the cable to remove it.  You have to remove the toslink a little and then the mini end and back and forth and keep the Mojo and whatever source you are using, stable but it works well and is almost like having no connection as there is little protrusion.


 
  
  
 I don't understand why Sysconcept make all this effort to make a nice compact optical cable, but do nothing at all to make these fragile things more robust. They are _missing _a trick, here!  That ultra-compact cable in the above photos could be very easily enshrouded by making a 2mm-3mm thick plate (rigid plastic or carbon fibre, etc.), and then epoxying the fragile optical cable (and the plug flanges) to this plate/substrate, and neatly covered with some heatshrink.
  
 Something approximately like this:
  


  
  
  
 I appreciate that a degree of compromise would be involved, in terms of *some* flexion perhaps being desirable, to reduce strain on the toslink sockets, but the way that cable currently is, it's going to get wrecked in no time...
  
  
 Anyone have any thoughts on this?  (don't worry; I can take constructive criticism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 .


----------



## verber

sling5s said:


> From the impressions gathered about the Geek Out V2 ($299), it seems that the Geek Out V2 is such an improvement over the V1 that some even prefer it over the Chord Hugo...but than again it seems it's mostly a preference thing and a very few who have both the Mojo and Geek Out V2 seems to say it's very close in performance and really comes down to preference again.
> I have also read that out of principle, because of the way LH handles business and the form factor of the V2, the Mojo is still the choice for some.
> 
> Sorry, to ramble on... I'm just trying to do my research and am thinking out loud.


 

 I only have a couple of hours on both the Geek Out V2 and the Mojo driving a pair of HD800.  My *very* preliminary conclusion Hugo > Mojo > GOV2... but this could change. First, I used the GOV2 single ended. Logic (and reviews) suggest that it's much better running balanced.  I will be able to do this later this week once I make a converter cable.  Second,  I wasn't listening to them back to back though both were compared to a HiFi-M8. In the next couple of weeks I will do a head to head between the GOV2 balanced and Mojo driving HD800 and Westone 5ES.
  
 --mark


----------



## jamato8

mython said:


> I don't understand why Sysconcept make all this effort to make a nice compact optical cable, but do nothing at all to make these fragile things more robust. They are _missing _a trick, here!  That ultra-compact cable in the above photos could be very easily enshrouded by making a 2mm-3mm thick plate (rigid plastic or carbon fibre, etc.), and then epoxying the fragile optical cable (and the plug flanges) to this plate/substrate, and neatly covered with some heatshrink.
> 
> Something approximately like this:
> 
> ...


 
 If the source and Mojo are secured together, as you would want anyway, there is no strain on the cable. I see what you are saying but I also think they are trying to keep the cost not high and if you start making a mold for each length needed in this niche market, the cost may be prohibitive. The AK and the iBasso DX80 both have the same distance for the optical port so it does work for AK and the latest iBasso.


----------



## Bengkia369

proedros said:


> he told me he has already sold 5 units , what's the definition of real intention ?
> 
> also is it true , that if he buys a demo/open box he can not sell it before 12 months lapse ?
> 
> ...




To be fair, your dealer should just open one Mojo (since he already sold 5) to be a demo for you guys.
I don't think it's fair for your dealer to request from Chord one free of charge demo. 
For your information, my favourite shop in Singapore does pay for a Mojo to be a demo for us. But knowing the sound quality of Chord, I bought one on the spot even without any testing.


----------



## sandalaudio

proedros said:


> if i misjudged your post , then none offence taken - i am not into popular sports
> 
> anyway, i will be hoping a demo unit can land in greece , like i said (and i am good at managerial thinking) , there is only profit to be made by sending anywhere (not just in Greece or bangladesh) a demo unit of a quality product
> 
> it is one of the most basic law of markets - if a product is good and you can experience its quality in person (and not through other people's experience) , you will probably end up buying it


 

 I think you should really discuss this with the local distributor. Generally it's the local distributor's responsibility to order certain number of units as an initial batch (e.g. 20 units), and provide some of these as "demo" units to the local shops. This is how it usually works in most countries and brands that I have dealt with.
  
 Manufacturers only give out "demo" units if they are some upstart garage maker who wants market penetration, but Chord is already pushed to the limits of production with the high demands for Mojo. There's really no point for giving freebies at this point. Even if they did provide demo units to Greece, nobody there could purchase one if the distributor didn't secure the stock for sale anyhow, so there is no merit.


----------



## proedros

jamestux said:


> I have worked with a LOT of retail businesses and I don't think I've ever seen a retailer expect to get a demo unit from a manufacturer! At a large UK electrical company we had hundreds of computers and laptops taken out of sellable store know for demo purposes at any point in time.
> 
> If the Greek dealer you mention will sell a whole lot of units go and hassle them and tell them to buy one extra for demonstration.
> 
> ...


 
  
 well , this is the only store in Greece selling the Mojo , if it was a country where there are 100 stores selling mojo i wouldn't have raised the issue

 anyway , like i said , i wll probably end up buying one from the FS threads in the upcoming months , so no biggie

 i understand chord's policy , it just seemed strange (and i am not pointing the finger to anyone here , chord or the official vendor) for not having one mojo unit for demo purposes

 btw, if i were in chord's position and the only store in a EU country asked for a demo , yeah i would probably send one  - it's good publicity/karma/business move (imho)

 i mean the store makes like 2-3K euros a month and chord makes (i don't know the number , but if it has sold let's say 10,000 mojo it probably made more than the store) euros

 anyway , let's get back on track 

 cheers


----------



## OK-Guy

getting back to the main focus of our habbit... music & The Dead...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

subguy812 said:


> subguy812 said:
> 
> 
> > So a quick post to ask for some opinions. What did all of the Nexus 6P folks decide was the best way to go with the Mojo? USB C
> ...


 
 I read, someone got the standard usb-c to micro-usb cable on amazon to work. I will quote the post, when I find it.
  
 Edit: Found it. Discussion started around Post# 4263


----------



## sling5s

I ordered from Moon Audio but they were back ordered for two weeks and TTVJ had it available today (with few extras) so placed an order with Todd. Should ship out later today.
 I guess I got lucky.


----------



## x RELIC x

Who would have thought that a vinyl junkie would have mojo..... Oh, wait.... :tongue_smile:


----------



## sling5s

verber said:


> I only have a couple of hours on both the Geek Out V2 and the Mojo driving a pair of HD800.  My *very* preliminary conclusion Hugo > Mojo > GOV2... but this could change. First, I used the GOV2 single ended. Logic (and reviews) suggest that it's much better running balanced.  I will be able to do this later this week once I make a converter cable.  Second,  I wasn't listening to them back to back though both were compared to a HiFi-M8. In the next couple of weeks I will do a head to head between the GOV2 balanced and Mojo driving HD800 and Westone 5ES.
> 
> --mark


 

 thanks.


----------



## Jazzi

sling5s said:


> I ordered from Moon Audio but they were back ordered for two weeks and TTVJ had it available today (with few extras) so placed an order with Todd. Should ship out later today.
> I guess I got lucky.


 

 Thanks @sling5s!  After seeing your post I picked up the phone, Todd answered, ordered, and my Mojo will be shipped tomorrow!  I'm sure Moon Audio will have no problem selling the unit I ordered two weeks ago.


----------



## sling5s

jazzi said:


> Thanks @sling5s!  After seeing your post I picked up the phone, Todd answered, ordered, and my Mojo will be shipped tomorrow!  I'm sure Moon Audio will have no problem selling the unit I ordered two weeks ago.


 

 My pleasure. No wait is always a good thing.


----------



## sfoclt

Can one use Spotify on an iPhone (6+) with the Mojo?  (I saw earlier the answer was yes for Tidal but wasn't clear for Spotify.)


----------



## Torq

sling5s said:


> I ordered from Moon Audio but they were back ordered for two weeks and TTVJ had it available today (with few extras) so placed an order with Todd. Should ship out later today.
> I guess I got lucky.


 

 Thanks for the  tip!
  
 I just called, got Todd's last in-stock unit, which I'll have on Wednesday!
  
 Can't wait to see how it pairs with my various cans and how it stands up next to the RSA Intruder and ALO Audio Int+ OE ...


----------



## subguy812

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I read, someone got the standard usb-c to micro-usb cable on amazon to work. I will quote the post, when I find it.
> 
> Edit: Found it. Discussion started around Post# 4263


 
 Thank you. My Mojo arrived starting to charge.


----------



## Barra

torq said:


> sling5s said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered from Moon Audio but they were back ordered for two weeks and TTVJ had it available today (with few extras) so placed an order with Todd. Should ship out later today.
> ...


 
 We have a the Seattle Head-Fi meet coming up on 12/6 - I know a number of us would be grateful if you showed up to show off your new Mojo with your RSA Intruder and ALO Audio Int+. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/786850/seattle-meet-12-6-15#post_12062832
  
 Congratulations on your new toy.


----------



## xeroian

jamestux said:


> I have worked with a LOT of retail businesses and I don't think I've ever seen a retailer expect to get a demo unit from a manufacturer! At a large UK electrical company we had hundreds of computers and laptops taken out of sellable store know for demo purposes at any point in time.
> 
> 
> EDIT - if you do buy from a UK retailer you will have a return period if you don't like it, I think that the rules are pretty similar for all of Europe too, maybe try that route?




If you buy face to face you have no legal right to a return if if you don't like it. Many customer friendly retailers do offer a refund if you have not opened the box but very few offer a refund if you have been using the product.

However if you buy using the Internet or by phone then EU law gives you a right to return a product for any reason as long as you tell the retailer by email or letter within 14 days of receiving the item. You are allowed to break any seals on the packaging and to have used the product. There are some exceptions under law but hifi equipment is not one of them. Do this too often though and a retailer may decide to close your account. 

An interesting twist in EU law is that the Internet seller has to tell you on their website about these return rights. If they don't then the legal return period extends (to 12 months I think) to encourage the dealer to get things right.

Ian


----------



## subguy812

So am I making this USB C thing out to be more difficult than it is? It appears I need two cables, one usb c to usb a(female) then a usb a to micro b?



3.1 USB-C to Micro-B Cable (Also Known as USB Type-C)  
http://www.belkin.com/us/support-product?pid=01t80000003phxuAAA
  
 Will this work?


----------



## emilsoft

My Mojo just decided to switch off by itself whilst charging and playing music on my headphones (Oppo PM3).. it is getting a little warm but not at the level I expect it to turn off.  anyone experienced this?


----------



## Clemmaster

subguy812 said:


> So am I making this USB C thing out to be more difficult than it is? It appears I need two cables, one usb c to usb a(female) then a usb a to micro b?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that's a micro-b USB 3.0 connector. You need the regular micro-b 5-pin connector.


----------



## Paul Meakin

emilsoft said:


> My Mojo just decided to switch off by itself whilst charging and playing music on my headphones (Oppo PM3).. it is getting a little warm but not at the level I expect it to turn off.  anyone experienced this?




I've had mine turn off like this but it had got quite hot. Not too hot to touch, but certainly too hot to keep your hand on it. This was also while playing and charging.


----------



## Mython

paul meakin said:


> emilsoft said:
> 
> 
> > My Mojo just decided to switch off by itself whilst charging and playing music on my headphones (Oppo PM3).. it is getting a little warm but not at the level I expect it to turn off.  anyone experienced this?
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I'm sure you've seen the following posts from JF.
  
 I'm not posting them so much by way of causative explanation (it _may_ or may not be the actual reason for what you experienced), but more by way of reassurance:
  
  
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> JF here thought I'd just chime in here the battery is perfectly safe right up to 160 degrees Centigrade we had it made that way and its costs more than other batteries. The case of the mojo when it's charging has to shed about 1. 7 watts of heat it can only do that by radiating it away or convecting it away. If it's in a warm environment or it can't covect its heat away it's temperature will rise until there is a sufficient temperature differential to shed its heat. It's perfectly safe we have three indepentdant thermal temperature safety shut down method in mojo so please don't worry we know what we are doing. Remember a really hot cup of tea is usually only about 60 degrees C.


 


mojo ideas said:


> JF Mojos multiple DSP cores and all other circuitry develop 1.7 Watts of heat when running this heat it dissipated from Mojos case through convection and heat radiating away. This can only happen when the Mojo cases temperature is a few degrees above the ambient temperature so it will feel warm in a high ambient environment. This is normal and totally safe as there are three separate and independent thermal sensing and protection circuits to look after Mojo and Mojos special battery.


----------



## Paul Meakin

```

```



mython said:


> I'm sure you've seen the following posts from JF.
> 
> I'm not posting them so much by way of causative explanation (it _may_ or may not be the actual reason for what you experienced), but more by way of reassurance:




I'd say that it was a comparable temperature to hot tap water; not boiling, but plenty hot enough to burn if you keep your hand in it. 

I took the fact that the Mojo switched off as a positive, though, given that is what it's designed to do. It switched back on again after cooling down for a few minutes.


----------



## prismstorm

jamato8 said:


> If you want a close fit, here is a an optical from Sys concept they are working on. The optical cable is epoxied into place but you can never pull on the cable to remove it.  You have to remove the toslink a little and then the mini end and back and forth and keep the Mojo and whatever source you are using, stable but it works well and is almost like having no connection as there is little protrusion.


 
 Seems like the short distance means this is specifically tailored for AK100 - Mojo connection? 
  
 For example, this will not work for AK120ii - Mojo given the size difference and longer distance between the respective ports?


----------



## Barra

Can someone with an AK100ii talk about the details of the SQ difference of AK headphone out (balanced or SE) vs. optical out to the Mojo. I'm sure the Mojo is louder, but I am more concerned about the detail retrieval, dynamics, sound stage, musicality, low volume performance, tonal qualities, and signature differences.
  
 I love my AK100ii balanced to my Hidition NT6pros, but the pros can scale higher with a better system and I don't want to be tied to my desktop. Am I splitting hairs, or is there a significant improvement with the Mojo with CIEMs or easy to drive HPs. Or is it just a signature change with the same level of performance?
  
 Anyone?


----------



## emilsoft

paul meakin said:


> Code:
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


 
  
 It turned itself off again now. The temperature was quite warm, but certainly not hot enough that I couldn't keep my hand on it easily for extended period


----------



## howdy

I have noticed that when the mojo is cold and I switch songs or press pause there will be a load pop through my headphones. When it's warmed up there is no pop.


----------



## mscott58

emilsoft said:


> It turned itself off again now. The temperature was quite warm, but certainly not hot enough that I couldn't keep my hand on it easily for extended period


 
 Is it also charging or just playing?


----------



## Paul Meakin

howdy said:


> I have noticed that when the mojo is cold and I switch songs or press pause there will be a load pop through my headphones. When it's warmed up there is no pop.




I'm using mine from a PC running Jriver and it hasn't done anything like that. Does it behave the same way with your various DAPs? Just wondering if it might be the source causing it rather than the Mojo...


----------



## emilsoft

mscott58 said:


> Is it also charging or just playing?


 
 It's charging and playing same time - it's almost certainly heat related I think, only that I was expecting lot more heat to be generated before the kill switch.


----------



## sling5s

emilsoft said:


> one of my balls is scratched  they don't get too warm though, I keep them well ventilated


 

 can we move beyond the "____" jokes.


----------



## singleended58

emilsoft said:


> It's charging and playing same time - it's almost certainly heat related I think, only that I was expecting lot more heat to be generated before the kill switch.




I have played (and charged) the Mojo and ak100 mk2 every night until I felt asleep but never got that kind of problem (switched off itself?)


----------



## emilsoft

sling5s said:


> can we move beyond the "____" jokes.


 
 Sorry had to get it out of my system, i'm good now..
 seriously though, they do get scratched easily, mine has a hairline crack going deep inside it when i took it out of the box.. don't think I'm too bothered though


----------



## emilsoft

singleended58 said:


> I have played (and charged) the Mojo and ak100 mk2 every night until I felt asleep but never got that kind of problem (switched off itself?)


 
 Depends which headphones you used perhaps? It happened with my Oppo PM3s, fairly loud volume


----------



## howdy

paul meakin said:


> I'm using mine from a PC running Jriver and it hasn't done anything like that. Does it behave the same way with your various DAPs? Just wondering if it might be the source causing it rather than the Mojo...



Is yours plugged in all the time? If so it would be warm. This could be just the one I have. I've used it with the DX90 and X5, I don't recall with the X5, I will check tomorrow. I do recall earlier in the thread someone commented on popping sound.


----------



## singleended58

emilsoft said:


> Depends which headphones you used perhaps? It happened with my Oppo PM3s, fairly loud volume




IE800 and the two balls (+) and (-) turned yellow. This volume my ears can handle and SQ is so good!


----------



## Paul Meakin

howdy said:


> Is yours plugged in all the time? If so it would be warm. This could be just the one I have. I've used it with the DX90 and X5, I don't recall with the X5, I will check tomorrow. I do recall earlier in the thread someone commented on popping sound.




Plugged in to laptop and not charging, but switched off unless it's being used. 

I'll try and remember to test it tomorrow with both the laptop and iPhone.

Edit: tested with iPhone and no popping sounds.


----------



## jamato8

prismstorm said:


> Seems like the short distance means this is specifically tailored for AK100 - Mojo connection?
> 
> For example, this will not work for AK120ii - Mojo given the size difference and longer distance between the respective ports?


 

 It works with the DX80, the AK100 and the AK100II. These are what I have at hand and the distance and placement of the optical out is the same on all three. What is the measurement center to center (toslink/mini optical) for the AK120II to the Mojo?


----------



## hanaguro

I received Mojo today and set up foobar2000 for it.
  
 http://hanagurotanuki.blogspot.jp/2015/11/chord-mojofoobar2000.html
 (Sorry, Japanese only)


----------



## Eric510

Soo bummed I missed the TTVJ tip a few hours ago. This Moon-Audio backorder is killing me...


----------



## GreenBow

emilsoft said:


> It's charging and playing same time - it's almost certainly heat related I think, only that I was expecting lot more heat to be generated before the kill switch.


 

 Might be an issue during summer. (Asuming you are in the northern hemisphere), running as a desktop DAC and charging. The last thing you want is the DAC switching off.
  
 -------------
  
 By the way I read on an Amazon review that once the Mojo reaches full charge, the charging switches off.  In other words it won't sit constantly charging, and for desktop operation the charging cycle needs to be manually restarted.


----------



## Ivabign

eric510 said:


> Soo bummed I missed the TTVJ tip a few hours ago. This Moon-Audio backorder is killing me...


 

 +100


----------



## JACONE

Does anyone have the ALO International+ & Mojo and care to provide a comparison?
  
 I have the ALO and wondering how different the two are and if it's worth to upgrade.
  
 Also - How does the K-10s pair with the Mojo?
  
 Any information would be appreciated.
  
 Thanking you in advance!


----------



## Rob Watts

greenbow said:


> Might be an issue during summer. (Asuming you are in the orthern hemisphere), running as a desktop DAC and charging. The last thing you want is the DAC switching off.
> 
> -------------
> 
> By the way I read on an Amazon review that once the Mojo reaches full charge, the charging switches off.  In other words it won't sit constantly charging, and for desktop operation the charging cycle needs to be manually restarted.


 

 Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
  
 Rob


----------



## jarnopp

rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob




Thanks, Rob. What is the behavior when the unit is on but not playing anything? Will the smart charging still work, or is this not recommended for long periods when not using?


----------



## salla45

hanaguro said:


> I received Mojo today and set up foobar2000 for it.
> 
> http://hanagurotanuki.blogspot.jp/2015/11/chord-mojofoobar2000.html
> (Sorry, Japanese only)


 
 thanks for this.


----------



## oliverpool

mython said:


> I don't understand why Sysconcept make all this effort to make a nice compact optical cable, but do nothing at all to make these fragile things more robust. They are _missing _a trick, here!  That ultra-compact cable in the above photos could be very easily enshrouded by making a 2mm-3mm thick plate (rigid plastic or carbon fibre, etc.), and then epoxying the fragile optical cable (and the plug flanges) to this plate/substrate, and neatly covered with some heatshrink.
> 
> Something approximately like this:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Now the initial idea from sysconcept was great! But your idea is even better and adds no thickness or depth with many advantages like being easier to pull out the cables!


----------



## Rob Watts

jarnopp said:


> Thanks, Rob. What is the behavior when the unit is on but not playing anything? Will the smart charging still work, or is this not recommended for long periods when not using?


 

 You can leave it plugged in and charging with no signal. The power consumption is a little lower with no signal but otherwise its the same, just merrily reproducing 0.
  
 Rob


----------



## iDesign

jacone said:


> Does anyone have the ALO International+ & Mojo and care to provide a comparison?
> 
> I have the ALO and wondering how different the two are and if it's worth to upgrade.
> 
> ...


 

 I asked the same question earlier in the thread. I agree the Mojo and International+ are likely the two closest competitors on the market and I evaluated both amplifiers for 30-miuntes with my Etymōtic ER•4S headphones. I need to further evaluate the Mojo in the coming weeks when my unit arrives but I initially perceived the International+ has greater bass extension-- the other sonic differences will require many more hours of close review. The International+ also benefits from balanced inputs/outputs, gain switch, and traditional volume control. I also feel the International+ has higher build quality (specifically a smaller and more rigid enclosure). On a spec sheet the Mojo's DAC is certainly more impressive than International+'s CS4398 DAC chip but ALO always builds a fine amplifier section.


----------



## JACONE

idesign said:


> I asked the same question earlier in the thread. I agree the Mojo and International+ are likely the two closest competitors on the market and I evaluated both amplifiers for 30-miuntes with my Etymōtic ER•4S headphones. I need to further evaluate the Mojo in the coming weeks when my unit arrives but I initially perceived the International+ has greater bass extension-- the other sonic differences will require many more hours of close review. The International+ also benefits from balanced inputs/outputs, gain switch, and traditional volume control. I also feel the International+ has higher build quality (specifically a smaller and more rigid enclosure). On a spec sheet the Mojo's DAC is certainly more impressive than International+'s CS4398 DAC chip but ALO always builds a fine amplifier section.


 

 Hey there!
  
 Very interesting! I agree that the ALO Int+ is a fine amp. I'm looking forward to reading more after you get your Mojo.
 The appeal for me is that optical input which would work great with my AK 120.
  
 Thanks much for information!


----------



## iDesign

jacone said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Very interesting! I agree that the ALO Int+ is a fine amp. I'm looking forward to reading more after you get your Mojo.
> The appeal for me is that optical input which would work great with my AK 120.
> ...


 
 I beleive John Darko of digitalaudioreview.net has both the International+ Optical Edition and Mojo and perhaps his final Mojo review will settle the score.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

jamato8 said:


> prismstorm said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like the short distance means this is specifically tailored for AK100 - Mojo connection?
> ...



It's the same for AK120 II. My C2C was 25mm with AK120ii, i can use the same with Ak100.


----------



## KT66

Cheap otg cable. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301669713346&alt=web, works with My Sony Z5 and Mojo


----------



## NZtechfreak

kt66 said:


> Cheap otg cable. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301669713346&alt=web, works with My Sony Z5 and Mojo




Yep, I have that one. Have a few others, including more expensive ones like the TTVJ one... Can't hear a difference.


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


 

 Thank you. That's brilliant. Insight into this is helping me make my decision. Really intelligent design without a fault.
  
 This is a link which I think shows the review I mentioned earlier. It's an Amazon UK 1-star review of the Chord Mojo, criticised for the charging status. http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B016MXEY5U/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_one?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0
  
 (EDIT: I have added your reply about the power and charging circuit to the Amazon 1-star review comment.)


----------



## KT66

nztechfreak said:


> Yep, I have that one. Have a few others, including more expensive ones like the TTVJ one... Can't hear a difference.


 
 you won't


----------



## audionewbi

I have had mine now plugged in and I have been stress testing it for over 2 days, no issue so far. I will report back after 7 days if anything happens to my unit. My predictions are that either members been hyper-critical over a non-existing issue or that chances are that particular individual had a bad unit out of what could easily be a thousand units that chord has sold so far.


----------



## OK-Guy

greenbow said:


> Thank you. That's brilliant. Insight into this is helping me make my decision. Really intelligent design without a fault.
> 
> This is a link which I think shows the review I mentioned earlier. It's an Amazon UK 1-star review. http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B016MXEY5U/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_one?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0
> 
> (EDIT: I have added your reply about the power and charging circuit to the Amazon 1-star review comments.)


 
  
 thing about Amazon reviews is that as long as you're a registered user you can post a review on a product without actually purchasing the item. I personally check to see if the person making remarks has a Amazon 'verified purchase' otherwise the system is open to abuse.


----------



## emilsoft

greenbow said:


> Might be an issue during summer. (Asuming you are in the orthern hemisphere), running as a desktop DAC and charging. The last thing you want is the DAC switching off.
> 
> -------------
> 
> By the way I read on an Amazon review that once the Mojo reaches full charge, the charging switches off.  In other words it won't sit constantly charging, and for desktop operation the charging cycle needs to be manually restarted.


 
 I am in England, so no issues with warm weather. It was charging extremely slowly (if at all) whilst playing music, in fact over about 4 hours battery stayed on orange light and didn't move - the charger i have puts out 1A. Anyway don't think there's an issue here, i will keep an eye ear on it though.


----------



## emilsoft

I've come to a conclusion that the Mojo loves highly resolving headphones, like the HD800. As it has a very natural/analogue like presentation of the sound without any digital shrillness, we can use headphones that are brutally honest, the Mojo will make them sing without any fatigue. Was testing the HD800s at the shop and I my jaw dropped. In the end I purchased the Oppo PM3s but I'm slightly regretting this as they are not doing the Mojo justice with their warmish sound and rolled off treble, even though it has a very nice mid-clarity. I might look to exchange/sell it soon on headfi or ebay as I heard what the Mojo is capable off (no need to mask it with warm headphone)


----------



## Dionysus

I was hoping that my HD800 and Mojo paired well I have one on the way. Thx for the insight.


----------



## Takeanidea

The HD800 and the Mojo are sublime together, an amazing semi portable set up when paired with a decent dap and optical out


----------



## salla45

Wow.
 
got the Mojo.
 
just wow. insane.
 
Forget the balls, the lights, the cables, the finish, etc. , for me it's all about the sound; 
 
Im moved, absolutely moved, by what I am hearing. Both adrenalised and moved. 
 
Firstly it's entirely unforced, smooth, uncluttered. No rough edges. 
 
But it's the Mojo's engagement that is stunning. The way the brain focuses on the sum of the parts, then individual instruments, then groups of instruments, then the whole again, it's dizzying and addictive. It's all there to be sampled in new and infinite ways.
 
It's all music, natural, flowing, alive, engaging.
 
Some mad voodoo juju going on here! 
 
DSD, HD Flacs or CD rips, they all sound absolutely superb.
 
K3003's are sounding just great, better than great - a great symbiosis.
 
________________________
 
Thank you Rob and all at Chord!!


----------



## mscott58

jacone said:


> Does anyone have the ALO International+ & Mojo and care to provide a comparison?
> 
> I have the ALO and wondering how different the two are and if it's worth to upgrade.
> 
> ...




K10's pair awesomely with the Mojo! Great synergy. Cheers


----------



## PANURUS

emilsoft said:


> I've come to a conclusion that the Mojo loves highly resolving headphones, like the HD800. As it has a very natural/analogue like presentation of the sound without any digital shrillness, we can use headphones that are brutally honest, the Mojo will make them sing without any fatigue. Was testing the HD800s at the shop and I my jaw dropped. In the end I purchased the Oppo PM3s but I'm slightly regretting this as they are not doing the Mojo justice with their warmish sound and rolled off treble, even though it has a very nice mid-clarity. I might look to exchange/sell it soon on headfi or ebay as I heard what the Mojo is capable off (no need to mask it with warm headphone)


 
 When i use the mojo with a smartphone samsung S3 and the Oppo PM3 or the HD600. I prefer the HD600 for home
 But if i use the mojo with the Oppo BDP-103D with optical fiber, The Oppo PM3 sound more more better.
 So for nomade, the PM3 stay a good choice.
 Maybe, i will not have to spend for a HD800 at home.
  
   


```
[left] I hope the new accessories of Mojo will be available soon .[/left]
```
  
 Actually, I wound take the Oppo BDP-103D and the mojo with me to the sailor to check the HD800. Not easy.
  
My conclusion: before thinking to change the headphones, be sure to use with mojo an accurate provider of PCM flow.
  
 I have faith in Chord to propose us a good one and soon......
  
 When Mr Rob? Week or month?


----------



## KT66

Using my DX90 but a bit disappointed that both DFF and DSF files are outputting at "only" 24/88
 via Coax into Mojo.
  
 96/176/192 all work fine and show correct lighting.
  
 I guess it's a limitation of the player.
  
 This was whilst using stock D2000, wonderful combo


----------



## SoundElevator

mojo ideas said:


> Admittedly for the first part of my reply I should have checked before postings spellings however my point was simply that no distributor for Greece has attempted to place a proper production order with us. We had a request from someone we hardly know Someone we had not been In touch with for many years asking for free units. I do not understand how you can't appreciate that though we all love Greece as a country. That when I mentioned Greece I was obviously referring to a distributor in Greece not the country as a whole that we are not enamered with handing out free units to individuals just because they want them. But if you falsely want to take offence then please do so as it seems to be a very popular sport these days,


 

 Hi John,
  
 I am the guy who you do not know! The guy who never visit you in Kent, never have lunch together and never meat every year in High End Show in Munich !
 I am the same guy who has managed many reviews to Greek high end magazines for your products and the same guy who had here in Athens at Athens High End Show your employe Nathan Okley. I am your only Distributor in Greece for many years.
 Do you remember me now!
  
 I have also send you a direct email but you never bothered to reply so I am writing here the same question.
 Why are you keep writing that a poor little fellow asked you for charity (2 free pieces)? Why?
 Why are you trying to humiliate me and do harm to my business ?
  
 On 29th of October I have send an email to Colin Pratt requesting to *buy* 2 units for Demo purposes I wrote: "I can asks to *buy* 2 units for demo purposes."
 Which part of the "buy" you do not understand ? Of course Colin denied and the client got a negative reply from me also.
  
 As for your previous replies of course they are not flattering for you.


----------



## epo001

soundelevator said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I am the guy who you do not know!


 
  
 Let me assure you that the rest of us do not know or care who you are. 
  
 You have chosen to identify yourself publicly, why? Give it a rest or take this to email.


----------



## stevemiddie

epo001 said:


> Let me assure you that the rest of us do not know or care who you are.
> 
> You have chosen to identify yourself publicly, why? Give it a rest or take this to email.


 
 +1000


----------



## WCDchee

Guys it seems here that our new Friend here has been having some trouble on his part too. Whatever it is, I won't speculate, I won't comment on who's fault it is, I don't think we have a right to, but clearly it seems like he's having some trouble and that he has no other way to go about this. This is, after all his first time posting here about this so I think it would be nice if we could be a little more gracious. Of course if he keeps posting in a ridiculous fashion, then yes feel free to show your displeasure, but for now it seems like he's facing some difficulty too. Let's just show a little kindness and make this thread a welcoming one shall we? A little kindness and understanding can go a long way


----------



## Mython

With the ever-decreasing cost, and ever-increasing popularity, of home 3D-printing, It seems inevitable that, over the next year or 2, we will witness a lot of DIY creation of 3-dimensional plastic interfaces between devices, such as the Mojo + DAP/Phone, to keep them absolutely secure (and protected).
  
 I think this will actually benefit relatively small gear producers like Chord, by taking the pressure off them to develop tertiary products, so they can instead concentrate their efforts purely on hardware.
  
 I also think we will see a _lot_ more people attempting to create DIY CIEMs (using digital laser-scanned ear impressions) from various source components (not necessarily the skilled job of configuring BA components from scratch, although _some_ will, just as they already do, now). I foresee huge numbers of IEMs being purchased to immediately reconfigure into 3D-printed CIEMs.
  
  
  
 I look forward to seeing what this new technology brings to the audiophile world.


----------



## rbrzezinski

How do mojo connect with AK240 and where can I get a cable for it?


----------



## NikonGuy

..


----------



## emilsoft

nikonguy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Active Nearfield Monitor to use with my Mojo?
> 
> Cheers!


 
 Genelec - take your pick from 8010s to 8040s depending on room size. The Genelec sound is very revealing, dynamic and has some of the best imaging, it can also sound brutal with bad recordings,  takes no prisoners - the Mojo compliments them nicely as it tames them a little, gives them a little warmth so you end up with an incredibly revealing but also natural sound. To me anyway, it's a good match


----------



## ksb643

Can someone please post a pic of the Mojo playing DSD? And 352k if you can?


----------



## giovvanie

I think my unit is faulty ... so when battery is fully charged even after 10 hours or 5 led indicator is automatically turn off , I know it's fine because battery is charged but the problem is when I put it to charge after charging the led indicator turn on again ( white color ) and looks like battery never been charged .


----------



## ChordElectronics

*COMPETITION TIME*​  
Our London Underground campaign has begun and to celebrate we're offering you a chance to win a Mojo. To enter just find one of the 26 sites on the central London tube network, take a selfie, and publish it on your Facebook (not forgetting to tag us in). Competition ends in two weeks time.​  ​ *Happy hunting!*​  ​ ​


----------



## Torq

barra said:


> We have a the Seattle Head-Fi meet coming up on 12/6 - I know a number of us would be grateful if you showed up to show off your new Mojo with your RSA Intruder and ALO Audio Int+.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I can do that!
  
 I've not been around this site long enough to have figured out there was an upcoming local meet, so thanks for the pointer!
  
 That said, I've been around "Head Fi" as a concept since "HeadRoom" launched the 2nd revision of the "Surpreme" amp (to give you an idea, that was _discontinued _in 1999).  The version I have still had the internal battery compartments that took four AAs ... and it promptly ate them in, as I recall, less than 2 hours!  I can bring that along as well for a bit of nostalgia.


----------



## xeroian

ksb643 said:


> Can someone please post a pic of the Mojo playing DSD? And 352k if you can?




No photo but today I created a DSD2 file by using JRiver to covert a 44.1khz ALAC file. Copied it to my iPod and played it to Mojo via Onkyo HD.

Mojo shows a white light though it has s slightly pinkish hue to my eyes. A photo won't really help.

Ian


----------



## singleended58

giovvanie said:


> I think my unit is faulty ... so when battery is fully charged even after 10 hours or 5 led indicator is automatically turn off , I know it's fine because battery is charged but the problem is when I put it to charge after charging the led indicator turn on again ( white color ) and looks like battery never been charged .




How long is the LED light indicator being on after plugging the charger. When my Mojo is fully charged the LED turned off. But if I accidentally plug in to charge again the LED turn itself on for about 1-2 second then off. I am considering it's normal.


----------



## Rob Watts

giovvanie said:


> I think my unit is faulty ... so when battery is fully charged even after 10 hours or 5 led indicator is automatically turn off , I know it's fine because battery is charged but the problem is when I put it to charge after charging the led indicator turn on again ( white color ) and looks like battery never been charged .


 

 Don't worry that's fine, the charger has been reset and its in trickle charge mode.
 The colour without the charger connected is the one to watch (fully charged is blue then green, yellow down to red, flashing red means 10 minutes left).
  
 Rob


----------



## Barra

torq said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > We have a the Seattle Head-Fi meet coming up on 12/6 - I know a number of us would be grateful if you showed up to show off your new Mojo with your RSA Intruder and ALO Audio Int+.
> ...


 
 We have a great active local group in the Seattle area, so it is fun to come and be able to hear all the good stuff side by side and compare opinions. We even do mini meets to compare special purchases in quiet scenarios. I can bring some great HPs and an AK100ii plus an X5 to compare connection options - coax vs. optical - to see for ourselves the SQ differences if any. Looking forward to it. I'm curious about the SQ differences between the AK headphone out and the AK < Mojo SQ - different levels of just different flavors.


----------



## giovvanie

rob watts said:


> Don't worry that's fine, the charger has been reset and its in trickle charge mode.
> The colour without the charger connected is the one to watch (fully charged is blue then green, yellow down to red, flashing red means 10 minutes left).
> 
> Rob


Thanks  Just tested now and white led gone after 10 minutes


----------



## emrelights1973

proedros said:


> first half of your post doesn't make sense (from a structure point of view) , but i don't mind
> 
> second half lies on being borderline offensive for Greece , which i mind
> 
> ...


 

 i don't like the tone of Chord guy at all.....  we are customers or prospect customers ( i bought one 2 weeks a go ), the customer / consumer was just asking to supply a single demo unit for a distributor ( a country distributor not the retail ), that would be nice, every car dealer has a demo car and they are not charity and they are loosing great value selling the car second hand and the car company is contributing to this marketing effort according their deal... sometimes the company pays part of the depreciation the demo unit sometimes the distributor is, all according the volume and margin...
  
 a country distributor is not a stereo shop, the case he is making is non sense, i think he is living in his small retail envoirment, completely disconnected from real trade with real money, not hi-fi coins. 
  
 also i find the tone is arrogant with racist twist...... 
  
 he may have a stupid idea ( which is not ), he have to respond in a cordial and kind way.... not like a colonial teacher of the trade....
  
 if you don't have the capacity or/and patience to deal with customers / consumers this is not to place to be....


----------



## Bengkia369

emrelights1973 said:


> i don't like the tone of Chord guy at all.....  we are customers or prospect customers ( i bought one 2 weeks a go ), the customer / consumer was just asking to supply a single demo unit for a distributor ( a country distributor not the retail ), that would be nice, every car dealer has a demo car and they are not charity and they are loosing great value selling the car second hand and the car company is contributing to this marketing effort according their deal... sometimes the company pays part of the depreciation the demo unit sometimes the distributor is, all according the volume and margin...
> 
> a country distributor is not a stereo shop, the case he is making is non sense, i think he is living in his small retail envoirment, completely disconnected from real trade with real money, not hi-fi coins.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure why your dealer can sell few units of Mojo but could not keep one to use as a demo set and push the blame to Chord for not letting them have a demo?!
To me, this just not making any sense at all!


----------



## epo001

wcdchee said:


> ... but clearly it seems like he's having some trouble and that he has no other way to go about this.


 

 Really, so they don't have telephones in Greece?
  
 It seems to me that this man and his compatriot have chosen to pick a fight with Chord on this forum, it is absolutely not the place for it.


----------



## emrelights1973

if he is selling 1000 per year yes he can, if he is selling 50 he can not, i don't know it all about volume / trade margins and distributor agreement.... 
  
 some companies give away demo units some companies let this to their distributors...
  
 thats not the point... and it is not important...
  
 point is there is a kinder way for the mojo guy to deal with the request, without being rude.... " charity-bangladesh" etc..... 
  
 what is wrong with Bangladesh?


----------



## proedros

epo001 said:


> Really, so they don't have telephones in Greece?
> 
> *It seems to me that this man and his compatriot have chosen to pick a fight with Chord on this forum,* it is absolutely not the place for it.


 
  
 it seems to me that you post without putting your mind to think. you see a 'fight' here ? really ? excellent.
  
 my point was that i don't EXPECT chord to send a demo unit if they don't feel they should, BUT he doesn't have to have a 'weird'/sarcastic tone (charity/bangladesh) , - something which emerlights1973 also observed and you didn't.

 cheers


----------



## OK-Guy

epo001 said:


> Really, so they don't have telephones in Greece?
> 
> It seems to me that this man and his compatriot have chosen to pick a fight with Chord on this forum, it is absolutely not the place for it.


 
  
 I can confirm they have telephones in Greece having spent many a happy holiday touring the islands (Spetsai was my fave), you can even use a mobile, well you could back in the 90's, hth.
  
 btw... if you sole purpose of joining was to be a troll it's worked, please don't flame things further.


----------



## derGabe

proedros said:


> it seems to me that you post without putting your mind to think. you see a 'fight' here ? really ? excellent.
> 
> my point was that i don't EXPECT chord to send a demo unit if they don't feel they should, BUT he doesn't have to have a 'weird'/sarcastic tone (charity/bangladesh) , - something which emerlights1973 also observed and you didn't.
> 
> ...



Dude, get over it. You are not getting a free Mojo for "Demo Tour purposes". Deal with it and stop acting like the guys from Chord insulted your Mother.


----------



## emrelights1973

ok-guy said:


> I can confirm they have telephones in Greece having spent many a happy holiday touring the islands (Spetsai was my fave), you can even use a mobile, well you could back in the 90's, hth.
> 
> btw... if you sole purpose of joining was to be a troll it's worked, please don't flame things further.


 

 he was very kind..... smiling and all....
  
 the response was not....
  
 an apology for charity/Bangladesh comments and a crash course on consumer complaints won't flame things any further....


----------



## NikonGuy

..


----------



## gavinfabl

311 pages and I've read them all 

So not sure now how long its been since I have had the Mojo, but I was lucky to get it fairly early on. 

I am currently listening with it (again) and it just keeps blowing me away with its presentation and musicality. 

I am now tempted to try a different type of headphone with it, and I have the Grado SR325 and Sennheiser HD600 on my shortlist. 

The HD800 seems overkill but you never know


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

emrelights1973 said:


> ok-guy said:
> 
> 
> > I can confirm they have telephones in Greece having spent many a happy holiday touring the islands (Spetsai was my fave), you can even use a mobile, well you could back in the 90's, hth.
> ...


 
 This is not adding anything to the Mojo discussion. Please feel free to move this discussion to - http://www.head-fi.org/t/769832/companies-that-take-advantage-of-audio-enthusiasts/150


----------



## equedadoii

nikonguy said:


> Thanks for the reply, they look great but it looks like they only accept XLR, sorry if this is a stupid question but how would I connect my Mojo to them?
> 
> Cheers


 
 dam.
 $1200 for a pair on the genelec 8020c.
  
 looking more and more like the best cheapish option (3xx-4xx)
 is the audioengine a5+
 or the ruark mr1 (bluetooth!)
  
 unless anyone's got some other suggs, i may end up diving for the ruark some point soon.


----------



## equedadoii

gavinfabl said:


> 311 pages and I've read them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i'll be pairing my mojo with the magnum v6.
 maybe a monthish til it all comes together, but i'll make sure to drop a line when it happens!
  
drop by here (synesis post is a good place to start if you're a total nub like me) if you're interested in the grado modding community:
 to be honest, i entered into it by accident. i was totally intent on purchasing the 325e until i just stumbled upon the modding community.


----------



## ksb643

xeroian said:


> No photo but today I created a DSD2 file by using JRiver to covert a 44.1khz ALAC file. Copied it to my iPod and played it to Mojo via Onkyo HD.
> 
> Mojo shows a white light though it has s slightly pinkish hue to my eyes. A photo won't really help.
> 
> Ian


 
 Thanks for that. Can anyone  else confirm?


----------



## GreenBow

gavinfabl said:


> 311 pages and I've read them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The 325e is a stunning headphone by all accounts. If you want to spend more the RS2e is loved by the Grado community. Lastly they say the Grado GH-1 is amazing and even improved with the G-cushion.
  
  


equedadoii said:


> dam.
> $1200 for a pair on the genelec 8020c.
> 
> looking more and more like the best cheapish option (3xx-4xx)
> ...


 

 The MR1 is Bluetooth. It's plus points are it's small for desktop, yet meant to carry an impeccable sound. It only has Bluetooth and line in. If you need more connectivity then either the Audioengine A5 or Q Acoustics Q-BT3 are better equipped. If I recall correct the Q-BT3 is Bluetooth. I haven't looked at the A5+ for a while but the manufacturers website will have all the info.
  
 Any of these paired with the Mojo is going to be pretty good isn't it? They will all be supplied with a cable to connect line out from the Mojo to the active speaker. However the cable may be just a simple 3.5mm to whatever connection. Therefor consider buying an audiophile analogue interconnect cable to replace it.
  
 (I am undecided whether quality digital cables make a difference. However analogue cables do. They can take a while from new before they reach peak performance, called burn-in time.)


----------



## Mojo ideas

[quote name="emrelights1973" url="/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4650#post_12066911
he
an apology for charity/Bangladesh comments and a crash course on consumer complaints won't flame things any further....
[/quote]
 I did not want to go into more detail but now I feel compelled to clarify my stated position . Please try to understand that I made a comparison to our distributor in Bangladesh being a small country that has maintained constant communication with us since our initial contact and has ordered and paid for a large number over 100 Mojos compared to our Distributor from Greece who has made no contact and has sold not one item and has not responded to repeated news releases for over four years has rarely if ever spoken to Our sales manager who has been doing the job for four years. Yes I do just about remember them but as I said it was all a long time ago. We don't ask for much but we do demand a certain degree of commitment and professionalism and we don't like to deal with people who are not serious are just out to make a quick profit on a hot product.


----------



## gavinfabl

equedadoii said:


> i'll be pairing my mojo with the magnum v6.
> maybe a monthish til it all comes together, but i'll make sure to drop a line when it happens!
> 
> drop by here (synesis post is a good place to start if you're a total nub like me) if you're interested in the grado modding community:
> to be honest, i entered into it by accident. i was totally intent on purchasing the 325e until i just stumbled upon the modding community.




Thanks  That's one hell of a post by synesis.


----------



## gavinfabl

chordelectronics said:


> *[COLOR=141823]COMPETITION TIME[/COLOR]*​
> [COLOR=141823]Our London Underground campaign has begun and to celebrate we're offering you a chance to win a Mojo. To enter just find one of the 26 sites on the central London tube network, take a selfie, and publish it on your Facebook (not forgetting to tag us in). Competition ends in two weeks time.[/COLOR]​
> *[COLOR=141823]Happy hunting![/COLOR]*​
> 
> ​




If only I hadn't moved out of London to rural Dartmoor


----------



## equedadoii

greenbow said:


> The 325e is a stunning headphone by all accounts. If you want to spend more the RS2e is loved by the Grado community. Lastly they say the Grado GH-1 is amazing and even improved with the G-cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 i'm not sure that i would need any more connectivity. 
 i just plan for
  
 laptop > mojo > mr1
  
 my external monitor serves as my everything.
 so i don't think any additional connectivity would suit me.
 makes me think the mr1 is the unambiguous choice!
  
 also, i read a lot of conflicting reviews about whether cables are worth their value as opposed to all the other moving parts.


----------



## gavinfabl

greenbow said:


> The 325e is a stunning headphone by all accounts. If you want to spend more the RS2e is loved by the Grado community. Lastly they say the Grado GH-1 is amazing and even improved with the G-cushion.]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBow

equedadoii said:


> i'm not sure that i would need any more connectivity.
> i just plan for
> 
> laptop > mojo > mr1
> ...


 

 I think you can't go wrong with the MR1. One of its best points is it's size which is ideal for desktop; and the performance it produces for its size. (Bass is better with it if you get it near a wall - note worth making.)  I can vouch for analogue cabling. I bought some Audioquest Slate speaker cable. Before the soundstage of the music was laid out in front of me. With the Audioquest cable the soundstage reached right out and passed me sometimes, as well as sounding tonally richer. I am looking for active speakers too. I am in one mind that I will buy an audiophile cable from DAC to speakers. It is instilled in me from experience. (I understand of course that people are still raging on with the digital cables issue, but analogue cables for me work.)
  
 The MR1 is reviewed and loved with its original cables though I guess.
  
 Wish you the best of luck with it.
  
 (P.S. I mentioned extra connectivity in case you ever maybe wanted to attach you speakers to a TV. As you're decided though, that's cool.)


----------



## salla45

gavinfabl said:


> 311 pages and I've read them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 hmm, i just got mojo today. I've been blown away too, but only tried my K3003 so far. I have the HD600's , will listen later and let you know how they fare!


----------



## eddiek997

> We don't ask for much but we do demand a certain degree of commitment and professionalism and we don't like to deal with people who are not serious are just out to make a quick profit on a hot product.


 
 I own an Audio Video company and to become a dealer for most lines I have to jump through hoops and often have a $5k-$10k buy-in with minimum sales amounts per annum to continue being a dealer.
  
 In my opinion the Greek dealer is simply trying to get something for free and I'm in complete agreement with your stance with him (Not that you need reinforcement). I think I speak for most of us here who are Chord product fans/customers in hoping that you can ignore future troll posts by them. We certainly do.
  
 Now, back to the regularly scheduled program...
  
 Mojo baby


----------



## emrelights1973

mojo ideas said:


> [quote name="emrelights1973" url="/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4650#post_12066911
> he
> an apology for charity/Bangladesh comments and a crash course on consumer complaints won't flame things any further....


 I did not want to go into more detail but now I feel compelled to clarify my stated position . Please try to understand that I made a comparison to our distributor in Bangladesh being a small country that has maintained constant communication with us since our initial contact and has ordered and paid for a large number over 100 Mojos compared to our Distributor from Greece who has made no contact and has sold not one item and has not responded to repeated news releases for over four years has rarely if ever spoken to Our sales manager who has been doing the job for four years. Yes I do just about remember them but as I said it was all a long time ago. We don't ask for much but we do demand a certain degree of commitment and professionalism and we don't like to deal with people who are not serious are just out to make a quick profit on a hot product.[/quote]


 I understand your point, thank you for clarification. Still charity/Bangladesh comments are not nice coming from a company that we all love and fallow here.
  
 PS : Bangladesh is the 8th most populated country on earth app. 170m. people : ) double of the population of UK.....  they might not big mojo user but they are not a " small country "...


----------



## jcoops16

kt66 said:


> Using my DX90 but a bit disappointed that both DFF and DSF files are outputting at "only" 24/88
> via Coax into Mojo.
> 
> 96/176/192 all work fine and show correct lighting.
> ...


 
 I've always found my d2000's to suffer from sibilance compared to my other phones does the mojo tone that down? I like my bass and their my only closed cans but the sibilance has put me off, I just use them for TV watching now and prefer the philips L1 instead of them, id like to give the denons another shot.


----------



## proedros

eddiek997 said:


> I own an Audio Video company and to become a dealer for most lines I have to jump through hoops and often have a $5k-$10k buy-in with minimum sales amounts per annum to continue being a dealer.
> 
> In my opinion the Greek dealer is simply trying to get something for free and I'm in complete agreement with your stance with him (Not that you need reinforcement). *I think I speak for most of us here who are Chord product fans/customers in hoping that you can ignore future troll posts by them.* We certainly do.
> 
> ...


 
  
 is an asking customer a troll in your opinion ? excellent .
  
 i asked as a potential mojo buyer why there isn't a demo mojo unit available in the sole Chord distributor in Greece

 is this trolling ? ok...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 once again, since people seem to have problem understanding easy to understand facts

 my question was why there is no demo mojo unit in the *SOLE* chord store/distributor in Greece
  
 i can accept the business thinking of mojo - it is 100% acceptable

 what i find unacceptable are sarcastic/rude comments about people and  the country they live in


 i wonder what the backlash would have been if mr mojo had written a rude comment about Germany/US/canada/australia
  
  
 again , *think* before posting , it makes life easier for all of us here
  
 cheers


----------



## emilsoft

nikonguy said:


> Thanks for the reply, they look great but it looks like they only accept XLR, sorry if this is a stupid question but how would I connect my Mojo to them?
> 
> Cheers


 
 I use a passive volume control with RCA > XLR. It's called m-patch pro 2. I think there's few others out there, they don't colour the sound.
 Other options is to get the Genelec 6010 which have RCA ins (and the little sub, 5040 i think the model number is).


----------



## eddiek997

proedros said:


> is an asking customer a troll in your opinion ? excellent .
> 
> i asked as a potential mojo buyer why there isn't a demo mojo unit available in the sole Chord distributor in Greece
> 
> is this trolling ? ok...


 
 I bought mine without whining that I couldn't get my hands on a demo. Get over it. Move on.


----------



## obsidyen

mojo ideas said:


> [quote name="emrelights1973" url="/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4650#post_12066911
> he
> an apology for charity/Bangladesh comments and a crash course on consumer complaints won't flame things any further....


 I did not want to go into more detail but now I feel compelled to clarify my stated position . Please try to understand that I made a comparison to our distributor in Bangladesh being a small country that has maintained constant communication with us since our initial contact and has ordered and paid for a large number over 100 Mojos compared to our Distributor from Greece who has made no contact and has sold not one item and has not responded to repeated news releases for over four years has rarely if ever spoken to Our sales manager who has been doing the job for four years. Yes I do just about remember them but as I said it was all a long time ago. We don't ask for much but we do demand a certain degree of commitment and professionalism and we don't like to deal with people who are not serious are just out to make a quick profit on a hot product.[/quote]


 Hi John, I wonder what you think of the Turkish Chord dealer, Timpani? They told me they were going to stop selling Chord products but it's still listed as a dealer on your webpage. Have they ordered any Mojo? I bought mine from England, just wondering. If they still sell Chord products, I might give them a visit.


----------



## x RELIC x

jcoops16 said:


> I've always found my d2000's to suffer from sibilance compared to my other phones does the mojo tone that down? I like my bass and their my only closed cans but the sibilance has put me off, I just use them for TV watching now and prefer the philips L1 instead of them, id like to give the denons another shot.




If you find the d2000 to be sibilant the Mojo won't tone that down IMO. I find the Mojo pretty honest to the headphone, ie. won't colour the signal.


----------



## emrelights1973

eddiek997 said:


> I bought mine without whining that I couldn't get my hands on a demo. Get over it. Move on.


 

 have you read the comments? he is not whining about the demo unit but from the rude response....
  
 maybe you may return it and he may not..... maybe it is a 1/10000 of you monthly income maybe its 1/2 of his....
  
 i bought it because i like hugo.... the first batch but a consumer have right to ask something and get a cordial response....
  
 so stop trolling for chord!


----------



## Watagump

How many people are really buying these after going someplace that sells them to demo them? I don't mean shows, meets etc, I mean a shop? I sure cant walk into BB and try one. Isnt it normal NOT to be able to demo things in this type of hobby, I know there are ways, but they are very limited.


----------



## eddiek997

My Mojo Story (if anyone wants to hear it).
  
 So, a couple of weeks ago I stumbled upon John Darko's site digitalaudioreview.net and saw his glowing thoughts on the Mojo.
 That was the moment I got the bug to upgrade my portable system.
  
 I started off simply enough, Iphone with Tidal and Spotify and also some 80GB of flac music stored on my phone using the DS audio app with my Synology NAS. Output to Fiio E11 to Hifiman RE400's or Pistons 2.1 depending on which pair was closest as I was walking out the door.
  
 Then I read about the mojo and that got me thinking.....
  
 Tried the cheaper route, Oppo PM3 and HA-2 but knew deep down I wasn't happy so off they went.
  
 So here I am, impatiently awaiting my Mojo and JH Audio Roxannes.
 Quite the upgrade (i'm hoping) and quite the hole in my wallet too.
  
 Whats your story?


----------



## salla45

watagump said:


> How many people are really buying these after going someplace that sells them to demo them? I don't mean shows, meets etc, I mean a shop? I sure cant walk into BB and try one. Isnt it normal NOT to be able to demo things in this type of hobby, I know there are ways, but they are very limited.


 
 Ive not auditioned any piece of audio before buying for... gosh... probably 22 years. I think one tends to know what one's "sound" is and reviews are so ubiquitous these days thanks to the internet that it's fairly risk free. Thus far, Ive not been dissatisfied.


----------



## xeroian

proedros said:


> reading this thread as an interested person on mojo , i come across a lot of whining
> 
> 
> people whining about 10-20 day delays
> ...




Looking back over the Mojo thread just now I came across this week old post from a well known Greek contributor. I will pass no further comment.


----------



## Syracuse

I just got my unit today, after e-mailing my importer relentlessly. 
  
 I work in a hifi store where we sell many high-end products and since recently we sell Chord as well.
  
 I lost my interest a bit listening to my H8Pro on my Astell & Kern AK100II since I didn't think it provided everything what was needed for the in-ear to reach maximum fidelity.
  
 I got an optical cable from sysconcept and just recently received my new Nexus 5X smartphone. I bought the necessary cable from usb c to micro usb to use it mobile.
  
 This product shames high-end in such a way. It has a natural flow with music that is unbelievable. I get listening fatigue fast with much stuff since I have the privilege to listen to some true high end setups with headphone gear that can cost close to 10K. 
  
 Then it becomes hard for your wallet to appreciate something from the 'entry' level. 
  
 I've listened to it 4 hours straight and am convinced that this it the most insane product for its price I've worked with since I work in the store.
  
 The synergy with the warmer H8Pro is truly something else. 
  
 I'm going to try everything we have in the store on it to see how far it can go. 
  
 What a product.


----------



## salla45

gavinfabl said:


> 311 pages and I've read them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 HD600's put in a fair performance, nothing unexpected. Plenty of oomph in the mojo to drive them. However, the K3003's (my main listen) are in a different league. Similar signature to the HD600's but, just a good deal MORE of everything; clarity, presence, definition, treble shimmer, bass definition (not quantity), separation, layering, soundstage. You name it. I can't do without them. I have read several times that the K3003's are the closest things to the HD800's available on the IEM front. 
  
 Personally I have been considering the T1's, but would really like to hear a pair of HD800's with the Mojo, maybe I will be persuaded!


----------



## imattersuk

Macbook Pro >Mojo>Oppo PM3>Tidal>Emeli Sande live at the Albert Hall.........stunning, best sounding/matched hifi products i've bought in the last 35 years, both are fantastic value for money, price vs performance is off the scale on both products


----------



## equedadoii

greenbow said:


> I think you can't go wrong with the MR1. One of its best points is it's size which is ideal for desktop; and the performance it produces for its size. (Bass is better with it if you get it near a wall - note worth making.)  I can vouch for analogue cabling. I bought some Audioquest Slate speaker cable one. Before the soundstage of the music was laid out in front of me. With the Audioquest cable the soundstage reached right out and passed me sometimes, as well as sounding tonally richer. I am looking for active speakers too. I am in one mind that I will buy an audiophile cable from DAC to speakers. It is instilled in me from experience. (I understand of course that people are still raging on with the digital cables issue, but analogue cables for me work.)
> 
> The MR1 is reviewed and loved with its original cables though I guess.
> 
> ...


 
 greenbow,
  
 if i'm reading into this correctly, the ruark mr1 has a setting for _either_ bluetooth or line-out.
 so am i right in thinking that if i wanted to use my mojo as a preamp (if that's the right term), then i couldn't utilize its bluetooth capability at the same time? vise versa?
  
 or when i turn on the device, could it pick up the bluetooth signal while still picking up the mojo as a preamp via line out?


----------



## Bengkia369

eddiek997 said:


> My Mojo Story (if anyone wants to hear it).
> 
> So, a couple of weeks ago I stumbled upon John Darko's site digitalaudioreview.net and saw his glowing thoughts on the Mojo.
> That was the moment I got the bug to upgrade my portable system.
> ...




My story is very simple, I owned Hugo and using it as my desktop dac. 
Knowing Chord going to release Mojo, I immediately pre ordered it from my favourite dealer even without listening to it (have faith in Chord's products). 
Very happy with my Mojo so far.

Those who keep whining no demo unit and never buy one Mojo is really the ones on the losing end. Mojo far surpassed the performance of similarly priced products and at just 1/3 the price of Hugo yet at least 90% sound quality of Hugo.

All my iems sounds so good on Mojo, namely FAD Piano Forte VIII, Sennheiser IE800 and JH Angie.


----------



## equedadoii

loving the speed of all the positive reviews.
 thanks to everyone for their input.
 not that i wouldn't mind critiques as well, but it sounds like such an opinion is truly clutching at straws.


----------



## GreenBow

equedadoii said:


> greenbow,
> 
> if i'm reading into this correctly, the ruark mr1 has a setting for _either_ bluetooth or line-out.
> so am i right in thinking that if i wanted to use my mojo as a preamp (if that's the right term), then i couldn't utilize its bluetooth capability at the same time? vise versa?
> ...


 

 The MR1 will receive Bluetooth from a gadget like a laptop or phone. The Mojo has no Bluetooth.
  
 Using the Mojo with the MR1 would be done using the Mojo in line-out mode. It would be connected to the line-in on the MR1 with an analogue cable.
  
 The MR1 has a function; pressing down on the volume button to switch between either line-in or Bluetooth.
  
 Don't worry. I read the line-in is the best sound quality anyway with the MR1.


----------



## florence

I ordered mine from Custom-Cable four days ago and I still have no idea whether their stock is empty or not. They don't reply to any e-mails. Is there anyone else in the same situation?


----------



## equedadoii

greenbow said:


> The MR1 has a function; pressing down on the volume button to switch between either line-in or Bluetooth.


 
  
 so then i couldn't use the bluetooth functionality while it was connected to the mojo then?
  
 laptop (usb/bt) > mojo (line out) > ruark mr1
  
 if the the ruark has a functionality to pick one of bluetooth or line out, am i wrong in thinking i couldn't utilize its bluetooth capability while it is be patched through the mojo?
  
 *edit*
  
 think i found my answer here greenbow:


> We found a couple of anomalies in use. You cannot pair over Bluetooth when a jack is plugged into analogue input. We also found you cannot easily switch between Bluetooth and analogue inputs – returning to the BT source required re-pairing our MacBook each time we returned, which was quite infuriating.


 
  
 means that if i wanted to use the bluetooth capability, it couldn't utilize the mojo simultaneously.
 doesn't put me off necessarily. still, a good thing to know.
  
 but if i'm reading into this correctly, haven't there also been some rumblings about the mojo someday developing bluetooth connectivity? thought i read that somewhere.
  
 *edit!*
  
 just read a whole bunch of reviews.
 it may end up being the item for me,
 but i'm just not entirely sold as i was on say the magnum v6 or the mojo.
  
 if you make any progress on the wharfdales, do tell. i haven't read into those yet.
 i think what is most important to me is finding a desktop speaker setup that makes really good use of the mojo.
 if it is bluetooth and portable like the ruarks, great. but i have a feeling i haven't explored all my potential options just yet.


----------



## all999

florence said:


> I ordered mine from Custom-Cable four days ago and I still have no idea whether their stock is empty or not. They don't reply to any e-mails. Is there anyone else in the same situation?


 
  
 It seems that Custom-Cables customer support is poor, You're not the first one complaining.


----------



## jcoops16

x relic x said:


> If you find the d2000 to be sibilant the Mojo won't tone that down IMO. I find the Mojo pretty honest to the headphone, ie. won't colour the signal.


 
 Thats a shame. I dont think i've ever got the best from them.Or perhaps the caiman dac/amp i've used for the last 6 years is on the bright side. I ordered a mojo monday i'll see what its like when it comes.


----------



## salla45

jcoops16 said:


> Thats a shame. I dont think i've ever got the best from them.Or perhaps the caiman dac/amp i've used for the last 6 years is on the bright side. I ordered a mojo monday i'll see what its like when it comes


 
  
 I have read that the signature of the 2000J's is very similar to the K3003's which I am listening to now with Mojo. I can happily say I'm getting no sibilance whatsoever.And this is with the white (treble boost) filters. I find the comply tips help to tame the top end however.
  
 Hope the mojo is as good for you as it is for me, with your Dunus.


----------



## jcoops16

florence said:


> I ordered mine from Custom-Cable four days ago and I still have no idea whether their stock is empty or not. They don't reply to any e-mails. Is there anyone else in the same situation?


 
 I did notice this from following the thread so I ordered mine from hifix, it got dispatched the same day.


----------



## xeroian

ksb643 said:


> Thanks for that. Can anyone  else confirm?




Yes, you are quite right not to trust me. (Sarcasm)

But you have had your own Mojo for a week, what is going on?


----------



## ksb643

xeroian said:


> Yes, you are quite right not to trust me. (Sarcasm)
> 
> But you have had your own Mojo for a week, what is going on?


 
 It's not that I don't trust you.... just m audiophilia nervosa kicking in! It sure doesn't match the color on the box. Been listening for 5 days and love it!


----------



## grrorr76

florence said:


> I ordered mine from Custom-Cable four days ago and I still have no idea whether their stock is empty or not. They don't reply to any e-mails. Is there anyone else in the same situation?


 

 I ordered mine from them to. Communication was great. There were some hold ups but they emailed me to let me know. When they shipped it it came in 4 days from england to australia. So I was very satisfied indeed.


----------



## ade_hall

grrorr76 said:


> I ordered mine from them to. Communication was great. There were some hold ups but they emailed me to let me know. When they shipped it it came in 4 days from england to australia. So I was very satisfied indeed.




Interesting, did you use a forwarding service or did they send it direct?


----------



## grrorr76

ade_hall said:


> Interesting, did you use a forwarding service or did they send it direct?


 
 nope they sent it direct postage was under 10 pounds. got here in 5 days great value


----------



## headwhacker

salla45 said:


> Ive not auditioned any piece of audio before buying for... gosh... probably 22 years. I think one tends to know what one's "sound" is and reviews are so ubiquitous these days thanks to the internet that it's fairly risk free. Thus far, Ive not been dissatisfied.


 
 The problem with buying audio stuff without demoing it first is most likely going to burn you if you don't like how it sound. At least for me.  A lot of reviews are very subjective and contradicting.
  
 I have avoided many products that many have raved so much here and all over the Internet which after trying on a shop I did not find it to my liking.


----------



## mscott58

There seems to be a great difference of how "shops" operate here in the States and elsewhere. I cannot think of a single store I could go to in the US to trial a Mojo in person. Almost all the audio stores are gone, even for 2-channel. There's the odd place like Stereo Exchange in NYC, but they only carry certain brands, and Chord is not one of them. Living here in Philadelphia, the fifth largest city and the 7th largest metropolitan area in the whole country, there's not a single head-fi shop. Everything here is done over the internet. I'd love to have a shop where I could go and listen, but the only place we can do so is at shows like CanJam. Just a different business model. So when you hear people from the States saying "just order it and try it" you'll understand that's usually our only option. Cheers 
  
 EDIT - Looking more closely it seems that Stereo Exchange might actually carry Chord, but they don't list the Mojo.


----------



## florence

grrorr76 said:


> I ordered mine from them to. Communication was great. There were some hold ups but they emailed me to let me know. When they shipped it it came in 4 days from england to australia. So I was very satisfied indeed.



I don't know whether it is a problem but I ordered mine as a guest and now I only have an order number, that's all. There is no search bar to track the order on the website as guest. I figured out that the only thing I can do is sending emails but as I have said no response so far. Wish I had created an account before I ordered it.


----------



## ade_hall

grrorr76 said:


> nope they sent it direct postage was under 10 pounds. got here in 5 days great value




Tax exempt?


----------



## grrorr76

ade_hall said:


> Tax exempt?


 

 absolutely. I paid no tax at all. I paid 330 pounds. Nearly 200 less than local prices.


----------



## Jazzi

mscott58 said:


> There's the odd place like Stereo Exchange in NYC, but they only carry certain brands, and Chord is not one of them.
> 
> EDIT - Looking more closely it seems that Stereo Exchange might actually carry Chord, but they don't list the Mojo.


 
 Yeah, last time I looked they carried the Hugo, and one of the previous posts in this thread was from someone who said he was able to demo the Mojo in the store but was unable to get it to work.


----------



## Watagump

jazzi said:


> Yeah, last time I looked they carried the Hugo, and one of the previous posts in this thread was from someone who said he was able to demo the Mojo in the store but was unable to get it to work.


 
  
 Oh yeah, think he was trying with a Note 4.


----------



## Jazzi

watagump said:


> Oh yeah, think he was trying with a Note 4.


 

 Great memory.  The original post: post #4033


----------



## Watagump

jazzi said:


> Great memory.  The original post: post #4033


 
  
  





  
  First Mojo for sale in the FS/FT section, grab it guys save a few bucks.


----------



## WCDchee

mscott58 said:


> There seems to be a great difference of how "shops" operate here in the States and elsewhere. I cannot think of a single store I could go to in the US to trial a Mojo in person. Almost all the audio stores are gone, even for 2-channel. There's the odd place like Stereo Exchange in NYC, but they only carry certain brands, and Chord is not one of them. Living here in Philadelphia, the fifth largest city and the 7th largest metropolitan area in the whole country, there's not a single head-fi shop. Everything here is done over the internet. I'd love to have a shop where I could go and listen, but the only place we can do so is at shows like CanJam. Just a different business model. So when you hear people from the States saying "just order it and try it" you'll understand that's usually our only option. Cheers
> 
> EDIT - Looking more closely it seems that Stereo Exchange might actually carry Chord, but they don't list the Mojo.




You're absolutely right there. Things are very different in different parts of the world. In Singapore, we have an excess of at least 9 dedicated head Fi stores littered across the country, and considering that Singapore is just over 50km Long, that's an incredibly dense collection of shops. We have just about any head Fi product that you might be interested in for demo, and as such, many of us would very much rather wait to demo a product. There are exceptions of course.

Do also take into account the different cultures in the different countries. I understand that in the bigger western countries, people have been used to buying things from catalogues, but such a sales model would never have worked in my country.


----------



## NZtechfreak

watagump said:


> Oh yeah, think he was trying with a Note 4.


 
  
 No idea what the issue is there, it works fine with my Note 4 and several others have reported the same.


----------



## mscott58

Anyone looking for a case here's my AK100/Mojo stack with my Noble K-10's and 3.5mm adapter in a Pelican 1040. Cheers


----------



## JDSM

x relic x said:


> I'm guessing you are referring to myself (it's helpful to address the member you are responding to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 x Relic x
  
 No disrespect intended, will try to give credit when credit is due !
  
 Thanks for posting the pictures of the X5 and Mojo banded together, wow the Mojo is tiny !
  
 Any chance you have heard the Fiio X7 with a mojo ?


----------



## x RELIC x

jdsm said:


> x Relic x
> 
> No disrespect intended, will try to give credit when credit is due !
> 
> ...




No worries, just wanted to make sure you received the appropriate response from who you were asking is all. 

Yes, I tried the X7 with the Mojo briefly and just like the X5 and X5ii the X7 coaxial to the Mojo sounds like the Mojo. This is entirely expected as the digital signal should simply bypass any hardware sound shaping from the DAP, unless using software EQ or any DSP. The X7 dwarfs the Mojo and isn't exactly the best to stack with bands given the large touch screen interface on the X7. 

Hope this helps. 



Size comparisons.


----------



## howdy

x relic x said:


> No worries, just wanted to make sure you received the appropriate response from who you were asking is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 how about sound stage, this is the thing im most impressed by on the mojo compared to the X7?


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> how about sound stage, this is the thing im most impressed by on the mojo compared to the X7?




You saying you like the Mojo soundstage more, or are you asking how the soundstage compares between the headphone out from each device?


----------



## Skyyyeman

mscott58 said:


> There seems to be a great difference of how "shops" operate here in the States and elsewhere. I cannot think of a single store I could go to in the US to trial a Mojo in person. Almost all the audio stores are gone, even for 2-channel. There's the odd place like Stereo Exchange in NYC, but they only carry certain brands, and Chord is not one of them. Living here in Philadelphia, the fifth largest city and the 7th largest metropolitan area in the whole country, there's not a single head-fi shop. Everything here is done over the internet. I'd love to have a shop where I could go and listen, but the only place we can do so is at shows like CanJam. Just a different business model. So when you hear people from the States saying "just order it and try it" you'll understand that's usually our only option. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Stereo Exchange does carry the Mojo. They have one to demo in the store and have units available to sell. I know since I bought one last week. In fact, the Mojo was introduced to N. America at a big Stereo Exchange event where the Chord rep was there along with others like Audeze, Astell & Kern and many others. And the press was there, John Atkinson of Stereophile and others. Typical big Stereo Exchange event, which they have from time to time. One of the benefits of being in the big city.


----------



## SearchOfSub

xeroian said:


> Looking back over the Mojo thread just now I came across this week old post from a well known Greek contributor. I will pass no further comment.






too soft of westeners? no. Too well fed? definatlly no. maybe it can be looked as whining and soft talk to greece, but westener see it as product assesment. It's not like the ones who are whining and complaining are returning products, are they? seems to me like they are giving feedback of the product, positive or negative but overall satisfied and purchased full retail. These things chord fix next update or dac, and they have good long time fans of not just mojo, but chord products in gdneral. Maybe Greece like doing business not the soft way, but maybe hard way, like return product if battery don't charge as fast as advertised. But then ofcourse it dosent work soft way - one way. But both ways and you pay 15% restocking plus demo plus shipping fee. you choose?


----------



## verber

mscott58 said:


> There seems to be a great difference of how "shops" operate here in the States and elsewhere. I cannot think of a single store I could go to in the US to trial a Mojo in person. Almost all the audio stores are gone, even for 2-channel.


 
  
 What I miss are the multi-day home demos that were common 20 years ago with a modest deposit. Thankfully the SF bay area has a number of stores that carry a nice selection of gear that you can at least demo in the store.   I have likely spent >24 hours at Audio High in Mountain View demoing equipment.  Most recently it was simple... a few hours with my iPhone (source) and a HiFI-M8 to compare against the Mojo and Hugo. In the past it was a bit more involve, like a full day when I brought several DACs, my GS-X mk2, a switch box, a Macbook, and a couple pairs of headphones.
  
 Whenever possible I like to demo (ideally blind ABX over an extended period of time) before purchasing. Reviews are moderately helpful... but audio perception is very nuanced and personal. Ultimately you should buy what pleases *you*. In the last 40 years, I can count on one hand the people whose preferences were a reliable predictor of what I will choice.
  
 I have also noticed that people's (my) expectations can really color their (my) *initial* assessment of products. This can lead to a echo chamber effect / over hype. I think the Mojo is at risk for this very thing. That's not to say I don't like it. After demoing it, I purchased one. I think it is *one of several *portable products which surpasses the performance of any portable product available a few years ago, is is  approaching the SQ of high end DACs from several years ago. There are certainly a number of high priced DACs which the Mojo out performs, but there are also (at least to my ears) a number of DACs which are a step above the Mojo. I also think there is at least one portable DAC (the Geek Out V2) which has a better price/performance ratio than the Mojo.
  
 --Mark


----------



## Wyd4

Ghetto storage solution for nexus 5x lol


----------



## oliverpool

ksb643 said:


> Thanks for that. Can anyone  else confirm?




Works as well for me. See my pictures I posted a few days ago. One of the pictures shows a dsd playing on the chord. I tried it on my media pc as well and it does play. The white can look pink or blueish at certain angle. As in dirty white


----------



## highfell

spook76 said:


> Sorry to interrupt your regularly scheduled thread but I just received and ripped the Steven Wilson remix of Yes' 'Fragile' in gloriously, uncompressed 24/96. Stunning!
> 
> 
> Now back to the thread.




Have to respond.

My favourite band. His remixes are amazing - always clear and the instrument separation is fantastic. I have bought all his Yes remixes so far , just wish they would release Tales from Topographic Oceans.


----------



## Massacare

Subscribed .

Anyway, anyone that uses mojo with windows, are you guys experience some fade in when using mojo with windows? It's quite annoying somehow, is there any fix for this?


----------



## gavinfabl

mscott58 said:


> There seems to be a great difference of how "shops" operate here in the States and elsewhere. I cannot think of a single store I could go to in the US to trial a Mojo in person. Almost all the audio stores are gone, even for 2-channel. There's the odd place like Stereo Exchange in NYC, but they only carry certain brands, and Chord is not one of them. Living here in Philadelphia, the fifth largest city and the 7th largest metropolitan area in the whole country, there's not a single head-fi shop. Everything here is done over the internet. I'd love to have a shop where I could go and listen, but the only place we can do so is at shows like CanJam. Just a different business model. So when you hear people from the States saying "just order it and try it" you'll understand that's usually our only option. Cheers
> 
> EDIT - Looking more closely it seems that Stereo Exchange might actually carry Chord, but they don't list the Mojo.







wcdchee said:


> You're absolutely right there. Things are very different in different parts of the world. In Singapore, we have an excess of at least 9 dedicated head Fi stores littered across the country, and considering that Singapore is just over 50km Long, that's an incredibly dense collection of shops. We have just about any head Fi product that you might be interested in for demo, and as such, many of us would very much rather wait to demo a product. There are exceptions of course.
> 
> Do also take into account the different cultures in the different countries. I understand that in the bigger western countries, people have been used to buying things from catalogues, but such a sales model would never have worked in my country.




It is crazy to think I live in a rural location in the UK. I live on Dartmoor a National Park which is 328 square miles of mostly moor land. This is the description of my village -

"PRINCETOWN is in the parish of Lydford, a grim little town some 1,400 ft. above sea level, with an abominable climate of fog, snow, wind, and more than 80 in. of cold rain over 100. It stands on a cot between the two Hessary Tors, exposed to the bitter N. and E. winds, the least suitable place that could ever have been chosen for a town."

Now here's the irony - I have an audio shop, really lovely place called Tavistock Audio around 10 miles away. I am also bang in the middle of 2 Apple Stores (Exeter, Plymouth) which are 60 mins to 45 mins away respectively. I am also bang in the middle or 2 Richer Sounds stores, and in Exeter there is an audio shop Guildford Hi-Fi. 

And because of my rural location, the internet is used a lot. So I trust the views and opinions of many people on here. So far , I have not got it wrong..


----------



## salla45

highfell said:


> Have to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## salla45

massacare said:


> Subscribed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what do you mean by "fade"? I am experiencing an annoying missing first beat at the start of track if I start them manually, using Foobar. Is this what you mean? I would also like to try and solve it.


----------



## Massacare

salla45 said:


> what do you mean by "fade"? I am experiencing an annoying missing first beat at the start of track if I start them manually, using Foobar. Is this what you mean? I would also like to try and solve it.



_ I am experiencing an annoying missing first beat at the start of track if I start them manually_ -> yep, this is what I mean. Anyone has a fix for this?


----------



## salla45

massacare said:


> _I am experiencing an annoying missing first beat at the start of track if I start them manually_ -> yep, this is what I mean. Anyone has a fix for this?


 
 ah! good to know. Yeah... any fixes? Have tried changing buffers but no difference noted.
  
 Maybe Chord has an idea to debug?


----------



## headwhacker

massacare said:


> _I am experiencing an annoying missing first beat at the start of track if I start them manually_ -> yep, this is what I mean. Anyone has a fix for this?


 
  
 What Music Player App you are using? It sounds like a playback feature/function.


----------



## Massacare

headwhacker said:


> What Music Player App you are using? It sounds like a playback feature/function.




foobar, either Chord ASIO or DS, still the same problem.


----------



## salla45

massacare said:


> foobar, either Chord ASIO or DS, still the same problem.


 
 SAME HERE  - or perhaps


----------



## psikey

massacare said:


> _I am experiencing an annoying missing first beat at the start of track if I start them manually_ -> yep, this is what I mean. Anyone has a fix for this?


 
  
 Don't get this with JRiver on Windows 10


----------



## Massacare

psikey said:


> Don't get this with JRiver on Windows 10




I'll try the trial version first. If it's worth it (and as light as foobar2000), I might be interested in it.


----------



## salla45

massacare said:


> I'll try the trial version first. If it's worth it (and as light as foobar2000), I might be interested in it.


 
 +1


----------



## psikey

massacare said:


> I'll try the trial version first. If it's worth it (and as light as foobar2000), I might be interested in it.


 

 Let me just test again for you now. Gives me a chance to get the Mojo out again


----------



## Wilderbeast

gavinfabl said:


> It is crazy to think I live in a rural location in the UK. I live on Dartmoor a National Park which is 328 square miles of mostly moor land. This is the description of my village -
> 
> "PRINCETOWN is in the parish of Lydford, a grim little town some 1,400 ft. above sea level, with an abominable climate of fog, snow, wind, and more than 80 in. of cold rain over 100. It stands on a cot between the two Hessary Tors, exposed to the bitter N. and E. winds, the least suitable place that could ever have been chosen for a town."
> 
> ...


 

 Are you actually a prisoner?


----------



## psikey

Just played a DSD album and a flac album skipping to next song with nothing missing or lower volume at beginning. Nothing like that, plays perfectly
  
 This is with Dell XPS 13 Windows 10 Home JRiver 21.0.15 using  Chord Async USB 44.1kHZ - 768kHz WASAPI driver from Chord.
  
 So many options in JRiver for playback which was set to Cross Fade. Just changed that to 1s gap between tracks and again no missed part.


----------



## gavinfabl

wilderbeast said:


> Are you actually a prisoner?




lol nope.

Have you visited?


----------



## jude

Several off-topic posts deleted.
  
 Hint:


----------



## Wilderbeast

gavinfabl said:


> lol nope.
> 
> Have you visited?


 
  
 I have - my dad has a house in South Devon & we've driven through a few times. In fog, Princetown is perhaps the eeriest place on earth - I can't imagine living there!
  
 To stay on topic (sorry!) I've had Mojo for a while now. I didn't think I'd take it out much but it's in my bag wherever I go. I still think Hugo is much better sounding, but I'm listening to Mojo more because of the convenience. 
  
 I find it a little dark for my K10s but it sounds great with my SE846s. It's a fantastic little DAC/amp in my opinion.


----------



## TokenGesture

gavinfabl said:


> It is crazy to think I live in a rural location in the UK. I live on Dartmoor a National Park which is 328 square miles of mostly moor land. This is the description of my village -
> 
> "PRINCETOWN is in the parish of Lydford, a grim little town some 1,400 ft. above sea level, with an abominable climate of fog, snow, wind, and more than 80 in. of cold rain over 100. It stands on a cot between the two Hessary Tors, exposed to the bitter N. and E. winds, the least suitable place that could ever have been chosen for a town."
> 
> ...


 

 Guildford Hifi!  Pretty sure that is where I got my first proper Hifi system, over 20 years ago...


----------



## salla45

am having trouble getting Tidal to play through Mojo using S5 Samsung running 5.0
  
 I can get music to play using USB Audio Player Pro thru Mojo but Tidal just comes out of the speaker on the phone.
  
 Any pointers ?


----------



## audionewbi

salla45 said:


> am having trouble getting Tidal to play through Mojo using S5 Samsung running 5.0
> 
> I can get music to play using USB Audio Player Pro thru Mojo but Tidal just comes out of the speaker on the phone.
> 
> Any pointers ?



The latest USB pro update enables tidal support. It is on the drop down menu, you have to select it and than enter your tidal account details.


----------



## salla45

audionewbi said:


> The latest USB pro update enables tidal support. It is on the drop down menu, you have to select it and than enter your tidal account details.


 
 superb. Thanks for this!


----------



## salla45

audionewbi said:


> The latest USB pro update enables tidal support. It is on the drop down menu, you have to select it and than enter your tidal account details.


 
 cool. I was expecting to exit the app and use tidal software, but it all happens within the USB Pro Audio player software. Like!! Much less clumsy than switching between apps.


----------



## Pier-Fi

ade_hall said:


> Tax exempt?


 

 If I remember well from my time in Australia, anything below $1000 doesn't attract tax duties. I wish they would do that in England


----------



## OK-Guy

pier-fi said:


> If I remember well from my time in Australia, anything below $1000 doesn't attract tax duties. I wish they would do that in England


 
  
 they reduced the allowance last year for imported Goods it's now £15 approx. before VAT's added & I believe the 'Gift' allowance is £28 approx... they gotta hit the little guy so Amazon & the like can keep their tax exemptions.
  
 ps... my Brother lives close to Exeter, you're welcome to him...


----------



## salla45

Ref interference when playing using the Samsung Galaxy S5, I am experiencing minimal noise.
  
 It is there, but at a low level; it's usable for sure, slightly noticeable when there's nothing playing and during v quiet passage. Disappears when in flight mode, not surprisingly.
  
 It's not enough to annoy me or to make me want to use the flight mode when casually listening.


----------



## Pier-Fi

ok-guy said:


> they reduced the allowance last year for imported Goods it's now £15 approx. before VAT's added & I believe the 'Gift' allowance is £28 approx... they gotta hit the little guy so Amazon & the like can keep their tax exemptions.


 

 argh, that's a shame. Thanks for the update.
 The old regulation was good. It made sense in Australia where a lot of things are not distributed. If I had had to pay the taxes for all the records I got from overseas, it would certainly had been a lot more expensive. Now living in England I have to restrain myself from buying anything outside of the EU, or wait to have a really big order so that the added taxes are balanced by the overall cost. I mean, I'm all for paying the VAT, but the fees that the Royal Mail is taking are quite important. grrorr76 got lucky then.


----------



## psikey

audionewbi said:


> The latest USB pro update enables tidal support. It is on the drop down menu, you have to select it and than enter your tidal account details.


 
  
 Problems with this. I'm just in contact with developer who has confirmed same issue and working on a fix ASAP.
  
 This is related to my UAPP review on GooglePlay:
  
 "Great Tidal has been added, how about Spotify! With my Note 4 & S6 streaming Tidal through my Chord Mojo USB DAC I get skipping with Tidal. It plays a track then on next one it plays a couple of seconds then can skip to next track (no pattern) no idea why. Will try straight out to earphones to see if its only an issue to the DAC. UPDATE: not just to DAC, headphone out too and downloaded Tidal music (not just streamed)"
  
 Basic issues:
  
 I've actually tried 3 Albums now and does same on all three
  
 It actually went like this with album:
  
 Plays first song fully
 Plays ~3s of 2nd track
 Plays 3rd track fully
 Skips 4th track after ~ 3s then doesn't play anything again at all
  
 From developer:

 
 *Davy Wentzler* <info@extreamsd.com> 
  11:23 (1 hour ago) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 








 
 to me 






 
 
  
  Yep, happened here. Will try to fix asap."
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Also worth pointing out that Tidal in UAPP is only via streaming. It has no knowledge of any downloaded music so you will need an active internet connection and be using data all the time while playing (may be of concern to some if streaming HiFi over a limited 3g/4g connection). Also, Spotify cannot work this way in UAPP due to Spotify licensing issues.


----------



## salla45

Further observations on the Mojo (+K3003) playing any files...
  
 Settling in now, 24hrs in. Just difficult to put into words how good this is. I've never had the pleasure of hearing the Hugo, so it's all old hat for a lot of you guys. For me, It's an astonishing revolution in audio reproduction.
  
 One thing keeps coming to mind when listening. Whatever it is I am listening to. Understanding. It just makes sense. Effortlessly understandable. I've never had such a privilege of understanding listening to music before. Jazz is especially good. Listening to Keith Jarrett Whisper Not just plain vanilla CD Rip. It's all just effortless, smooth, intelligible, like it's part of me, in the moment. It's so weird. It's not like it's specifically clearer or anything, over and above the IFI Nano IDSD Dac which I have been enjoying recently. But the Mojo is something else entirely. It's an illusionist of the highest order. With this heightened illusion comes heightened emotions, keener concentration, just more involvement, engagement.  Going back to the Jarrett i am currently listening to, it's all so inherently "right", the interplay between the trio is just perfect, delicate, sublime. The emotion is absolutely felt as if in the chamber with them. 
  
 A key point for me has been that in the recent past, I have been nodding off when listening to music, noticeably so and it's been annoying to me. Listening to this, I am getting the oppositie reaction. Excitement, emotion, and absolutely no drowsiness, I just can't fail to concentrate on the music. I was up last night listening til around 2am and had to tear myself away to catch a few hrs.
  
 Just awesome, literally.


----------



## psikey

salla45 said:


> Further observations on the Mojo (+K3003) playing any files...
> 
> Settling in now, 24hrs in. Just difficult to put into words how good this is. I've never had the pleasure of hearing the Hugo, so it's all old hat for a lot of you guys. For me, It's an astonishing revolution in audio reproduction.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nicely described. Best I'd heard prior to the Mojo was an HA-2 and the Sony ZX2 and Mojo is just so much better (I've never heard a Hugo either and would never spend so much on  a DAC/Amp myself). Jumping to the Shure SE846 IEM's (from sub £300 earphones) was my biggest gain in audio followed closely by the Mojo. I did spend £700 on the Sony ZX2 and did like the sound but after hearing the Mojo the ZX2 went back to Amazon in the 30day return window.


----------



## x RELIC x

Veritas.....


----------



## salla45

psikey said:


> Nicely described. Best I'd heard prior to the Mojo was an HA-2 and the Sony ZX2 and Mojo is just so much better (I've never heard a Hugo either and would never spend so much on  a DAC/Amp myself).


 
 aha, from what I read, there's not much in it between the Hugo and Mojo. Perhaps even apples and pears sort of things anyhow. And certainly not triple $ amount differences.
  
 I guess the "mojo effect" with your SE846s must be great. I think the mojo is worthy of a great set of transducers!


----------



## psikey

salla45 said:


> aha, from what I read, there's not much in it between the Hugo and Mojo. Perhaps even apples and pears sort of things anyhow. And certainly not triple $ amount differences.
> 
> I guess the "mojo effect" with your SE846s must be great. I think the mojo is worthy of a great set of transducers!


 
  
 And I thought the SE535's were great until hearing the SE846's !! Couldn't believe the improvement with the SE846's.
 Not rich enough to afford any more £900+ IEM's like the JH's/Noble to compare with so no intention of moving away from The Mojo/SE846 combination coupled to a smartphone with Tidal HiFi now (with some DSD and 24/192kHz albums). Can't see point of a dedicated DAP now as the S6 headphone out sounds great with my SE846's while out & about and using with the Mojo for indoors use, all with Tidal flac.


----------



## imattersuk

Guys stop talking about high end IEM's, my wallet is under severe pressure to order some SE846's, you are placing temptation in my way.........somebody stop me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 On a serious note, I love my PM3's, how much of an improvement would something like the 846's give ? Hard to get demo's on IEM's and I think opening a sealed pair of IEM's to try & then sending them back is kind of abusing the distance selling regulations, who wants a previously used product that's been stuck in someone else's ear.


----------



## GreenBow

@Micha
@jamestux
@KT66
  
 Has anyone managed to get the Hugo going with a Windows phone? I saw you folks wrangling with this earlier in this thread. The Chord Mojo website does say clearly it works with Windows phones.
 Quote,
 "It works with your iPhone, Android or Windows phone... Also DAPs."  http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/
  
 I have been looking at what transport to buy for the Mojo and came close to the Microsoft Lumia 640 a few times. It has excellent battery life. I would probably choose it if I knew Windows phones worked. However it looks like Android is the only option.
  
 ---------------------
  
 I am not going to buy an expensive DAP to use as a transport. I reaslised something I needed to know about cheaper DAPs or phones. Does the DAP or phone need to be HD-audio compatible. E.g the Sony NWZ-A15 is and the Sony Xperia Z2. However it struck me that the transport might not need to be HD-audio compatible, to send HD-files to the Mojo.
  
 Does the processor or the software of a DAP or phone need to be HD-audio compatible too for it to work. Meaning can the Mojo run HD-audio files from a standard definition audio player like the Sony NWZ E580? http://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/walkman/nwz-e580-series. Or a phone with only standard definition playback.
  
@Massacare
@salla45
 I don't know what file types you are using. If it's a software problem as @psikey suggested using JRiver. If you're using only 16bit 44kHz, FLAC, MP3, then you could try *Media Go.* It's completely free. (It may run HD files but I don't know.) You can download it from the Sony website freely. I found it to be the only free 'rip to FLAC' that I could find. Oddly it still lists FLAC files as the same bit rate as CD-files. However FLAC files ripped with it are noticabley smaller than CD-quality files.


----------



## psikey

imattersuk said:


> Guys stop talking about high end IEM's, my wallet is under severe pressure to order some SE846's, you are placing temptation in my way.........somebody stop me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I must confess, me................. The only way I could get/justify some SE846's was used. I bought them off these very forums 3rd hand !!  Originally bought by a chap in the US for $1000 (have his receipt) then he quickly sold them to a chap in Sweden who had them 3 months and I then bought they for delivery to UK 6mths old for £470 delivered. Absolute mint condition with unused accessories (previous owners used Comply's) and I use Westone Star-tips and worked flawlessly ever since.  High-end Head-fi'ers seem to look after their kit.


----------



## Wilderbeast

salla45 said:


> A key point for me has been that in the recent past, *I have been nodding off when listening to music*, noticeably so and it's been annoying to me. Listening to this, I am getting the oppositie reaction. Excitement, emotion, and absolutely no drowsiness, I just can't fail to concentrate on the music. I was up last night listening til around 2am and had to tear myself away to catch a few hrs.


 
 I studied this during my psychology degree; counterintuitively, you are more likely to nod off when listening to / reading / watching something that you are engaged with, even something exciting. When something grabs your interest, your heartbeat slows and your body becomes relaxed, and you can fall asleep. (My brother can't help falling asleep at the cinema!)


----------



## jamestux

greenbow said:


> @Micha
> 
> @jamestux
> 
> ...


I haven't got it running on Windows phone 8.1 or 10 but it works perfectly on android.

The player will need to be hi res compatible as if converts the file into the audio stream that the Dac uses. In terms of android lots of people are recommending UAPP but I don't know what the requirements are to run that sorry (I have and S6 Edge and that plays hi res as standard).

Short answer, android looks like a better bet (for now at least)


----------



## jamestux

wilderbeast said:


> I studied this during my psychology degree; counterintuitively, you are more likely to nod off when listening to / reading / watching something that you are engaged with, even something exciting. When something grabs your interest, your heartbeat slows and your body becomes relaxed, and you can fall asleep. (My brother can't help falling asleep at the cinema!)


awesome! I do this all the time, I noticed about a decade or so ago that if I was watching something late at night The more I wanted to see it the more difficult I found it to stay awake. My wife thinks I'm just a weirdo but I am happy that someone has studied it and shown it to be a real phenomenon!


----------



## psikey

jamestux said:


> I haven't got it running on Windows phone 8.1 or 10 but it works perfectly on android.
> 
> The player will need to be hi res compatible as if converts the file into the audio stream that the Dac uses. In terms of android lots of people are recommending UAPP but I don't know what the requirements are to run that sorry (I have and S6 Edge and that plays hi res as standard).
> 
> Short answer, android looks like a better bet (for now at least)


 
  
 The S6/Note 4 does play high res as standard but not necessarily in the same format as the audio file as it just upscales to 24bit/192kHZ I believe. If you want the phone to act as a true transport of the recorded file without alteration so that the Mojo can deal with the files as recorded, then on android you need a player such as UAPP/Hiby/Onyx. You will definitely need one of these players to send native DSD to the Mojo on an Android phone. Native 64DSD-256DSD is a joy to behold directly out of the Mojo.
  
 Hiby is free but I prefer UAPP (cheap) especially as it now supports Tidal within the App itself.


----------



## psikey

Update from developer on the UAPP/Tidal streaming issue I highlighted :
  
  
  
  
 We found out that at some point, the Tidal server gives a 'Connection reset by peer', which means they shut off the connection immediately. I'm trying to find out if somehow reopening the stream can help and where the issue comes from.

Kind regards,

 Davy
 eXtream Software Development


----------



## GreenBow

jamestux said:


> I haven't got it running on Windows phone 8.1 or 10 but it works perfectly on android.
> 
> The player will need to be hi res compatible as if converts the file into the audio stream that the Dac uses. In terms of android lots of people are recommending UAPP but I don't know what the requirements are to run that sorry (I have and S6 Edge and that plays hi res as standard).
> 
> Short answer, android looks like a better bet (for now at least)


 

 I suspect the player will need to have software compatible to read HD-files.
  
 I think it's possible you might be able to drop a HD file onto an SD-player. Without software to read it and hardware to decode it, the SD-plyaer would be redundant with it. However I had to ask because you never know. An SD players might have software that runs HD-files, but just not the DAC to convert it.
  
 Thank you for re-affirming that Win 8.1 and 10 is not working. In my search for a transport I might get a phone, or a tablet and forgo using it out of the house. I miss not being able to play my choice when out and about. I have an iPod Shuffle. The player is OK, however iTunes induces fierce rages and therfor is not safe to use. The iPod has been assigned to the cupboard.


----------



## Mython

Just a quick 'heads-up' for anyone reading this thread and needing a portable transport to feed the Mojo - the AK100ii is proving popular for use with the Mojo, but iBasso's new DX80 could potentially prove to be a very flexible option, for reasonable outlay.
  
It offers optical *and* coaxial output.
  

  
  
 Some firmware bugs, at this stage, as it has only just been released, but it might be worth serious consideration for feeding the Mojo and any other DAC you might obtain in the future.
  
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/777010/ibasso-dx80
  
www.head-fi.org/t/786443/ibasso-dx80-impressions-and-reviews-and-discussion
  
www.ibasso.com/cp_xq_dy.php?id=304#page8]
  
 If you're a DSD fan, though, you should wait until there is some resolution of *this issue*.
  
 .


----------



## Tony1110

psikey said:


> Problems with this. I'm just in contact with developer who has confirmed same issue and working on a fix ASAP.
> 
> This is related to my UAPP review on GooglePlay:
> 
> ...


 

Have you tried lowering the buffering?


----------



## jamestux

greenbow said:


> I suspect the player will need to have software compatible to read HD-files.
> 
> I think it's possible you might be able to drop a HD file onto an SD-player. Without software to read it and hardware to decode it, the SD-plyaer would be redundant with it. However I had to ask because you never know. An SD players might have software that runs HD-files, but just not the DAC to convert it.
> 
> Thank you for re-affirming that Win 8.1 and 10 is not working. In my search for a transport I might get a phone, or a tablet and forgo using it out of the house. I miss not beig able to play my choice when out and about. I have an iPod Shuffle. The player is OK, however iTunes induces fierce rages and therfor is not safe to use. The iPod has been assigened to the cupboard.


 
 Agree the player needs to read (and convert the files).  I use my laptop or a Sony ZX100 (my phone needs to last as a phone - I was only using to use the Mojo), it sounds superb and when I am on the tube or train I just remove the Mojo from the equation.
  
 As for iTunes - I went into an apple store to buy an iPad for testing and wanted to check that I could use it without connecting it to a computer - the manager asked why I would want to as it jsut integrates into iTunes...  I explained that was the part of the chain I was trying to avoid as I really didn't like it.  I may as well have told him that he had ugly children!!


----------



## psikey

tony1110 said:


> Have you tried lowering the buffering?


 
  
 Done all that before contacting developer. They have already confirmed they can reproduce the issue themselves and are trying to resolve ASAP seeing as it kills their newly integrated Tidal support !


----------



## psikey

jamestux said:


> I may as well have told him that he had ugly children!!


 
  
 Ha Ha Ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Made me chuckle.


----------



## daveisthemusic

Guys, can someone with tech know-how maybe help me with this...? I'm using Windows 10.
  
 After installing the Mojo, in device manager I now have two listings for the device - you can see them as follows:
  

  
 Now, I'm used to seeing the lower version - but I've never seen an "Audio inputs and outputs" section before, and when I actually disable that top one in device manager, the Mojo works just fine - with both FLAC + DSD files - perhaps sounding the tiniest bit different to my ears... so, what is this entry actually for?
  
 Interestingly, I have some error information - when I go into properties for this top entry, I get this:
  

  
 And "View all events" at the bottom gives more details on this error:
  

  
 Does anyone know what this entry is actually for...? Could someone maybe check to see if they also have both of these listings in their Windows device manager - and whether the first is also showing a migration error, like mine?
  
 I'm wondering what to do, if I should disable this, leave it enabled, or reinstall the Mojo again... I'm a little confused.
  
 Many Thanks...


----------



## KT66

@Greenhow, 8.1 not working, 10 expected to work but AFAIK not available yet, as soon as my Lumina 930 gets it I will report here


----------



## GreenBow

I started using iTunes recently maybe two years ago again. It took me two hours to get my iPod to show up in iTunes. I had to google like crazy. I found out what to do. I had to go into the preferences and select the option which allows a connected ipod to show in iTunes. Two hours!
  
 Enabling Apple's VoiceOver will not re-enable or download.
  
 Then I tried to drag and drop an ALAC of Life for Rent onto my iPod. I wanted to delete the MP3 copy and drop the FLAC on. After about one and a half hours with that and no success, that was the end for me and iTunes.
  
 Give me Sony's Media Go drag with drop any day.
  
*By the way.  *I'd like to ask Tidal users something. Since Jay-Z bought and relaunched Tidal it makes him Tidal's top man. Please will you read and re-think whether you want to continue financially supporting him, after reading the headline of this link.   http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2598174/Jay-Z-causes-controversy-wearing-medallion-group-believe-whites-wicked-weak.html


----------



## stewboss

_Can anyone recommend a good Active Nearfield Monitor to use with my Mojo?_
  
_Cheers!_
  
 I'm using a pair of Adam 5x and these sound very good indeed when paired with my Mojo. I still need to sort out some better interconnects but they do sound very good already.
  
 I also just bought a pair of IsoAcoustic stands which improved the bass response immensely.


----------



## psikey

daveisthemusic said:


> Guys, can someone with tech know-how maybe help me with this...? I'm using Windows 10.
> 
> After installing the Mojo, in device manager I now have two listings for the device
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also have two entries but have no issue on my XPS 13 Windows 10 Home. Still shows as one device to select in Audio Playback devices.
  
 I don't get any error shown in the events dialogue. Just shows:
  
 Device install requested
 Driver service added (cdh76864)
 Device installed (cdh768.inf)
  
 The Events for entry in Audio inputs and outputs shows:
  
 Device configured (audioendpoint.inf)
 Device started


----------



## daveisthemusic

Thanks! So two entries is normal. And I'm showing Device started even though it shows the migration error above it, so perhaps the migration error isn't really a problem. Weird though, I wonder what it is. Anyway - cheers for checking that out.


----------



## georgelai57

What kind of real life battery life are users getting for FLAC playback through IEMs?


----------



## psikey

I got free DSD Album with my Mojo called "8 Ensembles in 1 bit" which I could download in 64DSD(1bit/2.8MHz), 128DSD(1bit/5.6MHz) and 256DSD (1bit/11.2MHz) with Album files sizes at 1.54GB; 3.09GB; 6.19GB!!
  
 Just did multiple ABC listening test through Mojo & SE846's ............ Save some space, I can't hear any difference between 64DSD and 256DSD  ..... Maybe my dog can!
  
  
 Saying that, I may not be best source of advice as most of time I can't tell difference between Spotify Extreme (320ogg) and Tidal HiFi (flac)


----------



## psikey

georgelai57 said:


> What kind of real life battery life are users getting for FLAC playback through IEMs?


 
  
 Well with the SE846's I've probably got the lowest power demand IEMS's out and I don't think its gone below the green power indicator level in a day but then I'm unlikely to be listening to more that 3 hrs in a day and tend to top-up charge each day anyway. Cant have volume higher than red with the SE846's without hurting my eardrums !


----------



## howdy

Earlier I posted that i was getting some popping sounds when switching songs with my DX90 today i have the Fiio X5 and there are no popping sounds when switching songs. When the DX90 is being used on its on there are no issues so not sure. Cant wait to try the FiiOX5>Mojo>Oppo PM3. The PM3s are being delivered soon!!


----------



## Tony1110

psikey said:


> Done all that before contacting developer. They have already confirmed they can reproduce the issue themselves and are trying to resolve ASAP seeing as it kills their newly integrated Tidal support !




It's started misbehaving for me too. Playing the first few seconds of a track and then skipping to the next one. Annoying but I'm sure they'll find a way around it.


----------



## Massacare

salla45 said:


> +1




Yeap, using Jriver with mojo, no more weird fade in . Only goes weird with foobar.


----------



## GreenBow

RE: Windows phones. Win 10 is said to be coming to phones in December.
  
 This thread has a link about Windows phones this thread is pointed to. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2025#post_12020136
  
 Anyway I went off googling for whether OTG is coming to Win 10 and found this. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Microsoft-Demos-Windows-10-for-Phones-USB-OTG-and-Arduino-Support-Video-479991.shtml
  
 It says: "As seen in the video, those who use Windows 10 smartphones will be able to attach flash drives to their phones and watch movies or clips stored on the drive." Anyway I am a newbie in this field and I guess you folks know better than I.


----------



## Wyd4

salla45 said:


> cool. I was expecting to exit the app and use tidal software, but it all happens within the USB Pro Audio player software. Like!! Much less clumsy than switching between apps.




Also, sounds silly but be sure that if you use USB audio player first thT you unplug the DAC and re plug it in before trying to use other apps.
Uapp takes control of the DAC exclusively when you allow it to take control of the USB device (the pop up)


----------



## jamestux

greenbow said:


> RE: Windows phones. Win 10 is said to be coming to phones in December.
> 
> This thread has a link about Windows phones this thread is pointed to. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2025#post_12020136
> 
> ...


One of mine is running the win 10 beta and either that's not enabled yet or it doesn't work to pass out audio.


----------



## NikonGuy

yy


----------



## McCol

Decided that although the SQ is amazing from my Android device that I wanted something that stacked better.  
 I've bought a new AK100mkii from a US ebay seller.  $399 new with 2 x 64gb memory cards.  Even with the £100 delivery and customs taxes this works out far cheaper than a new one here in the UK.
  
 To connect to my Mojo I wouldn't mind a short length optical cable but don't want to pay as much for the sys concept cables.  Anybody aware of any UK/EU sellers that have cables that are less than the standard 0.5m options that I see most places.  I've seen a Fiio L12 short cable, is that suitable?


----------



## Eric510

skyyyeman said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a great difference of how "shops" operate here in the States and elsewhere. I cannot think of a single store I could go to in the US to trial a Mojo in person. Almost all the audio stores are gone, even for 2-channel. There's the odd place like Stereo Exchange in NYC, but they only carry certain brands, and Chord is not one of them. Living here in Philadelphia, the fifth largest city and the 7th largest metropolitan area in the whole country, there's not a single head-fi shop. Everything here is done over the internet. I'd love to have a shop where I could go and listen, but the only place we can do so is at shows like CanJam. Just a different business model. So when you hear people from the States saying "just order it and try it" you'll understand that's usually our only option. Cheers
> ...


 

 Dude! Thanks for the Stereo Exchange tip. I just bought the last one they had in stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Now the long, initial-charge wait begins...


----------



## sling5s

Just reading through DC head fi meet thread/impressions and it doesn't seem all that positive for the Mojo. Most of who heard it felt it was bright and sibilant and not all that impressed. Now I'm getting worried about my order.
 The impressions here on this thread seem to be that it's smoother in the upper treble than Hugo but few have noted that it has a slight upper mids/lower treble peak.


----------



## barbes

sling5s said:


> Just reading through DC head fi meet thread/impressions and it doesn't seem all that positive for the Mojo. Most of who heard it felt it was bright and sibilant and not all that impressed. Now I'm getting worried about my order.
> The impressions here on this thread seem to be that it's smoother in the upper treble than Hugo but few have noted that it has a slight upper mids/lower treble peak.




I just read those DC comments and have to say - no disrespect - that I find them completely incomprehensible. My Mojo doesn't sound remotely as they describe. Don't worry about your order; I predict you'll be very happy.


----------



## sling5s

barbes said:


> I just read those DC comments and have to say - no disrespect - that I find them completely incomprehensible. My Mojo doesn't sound remotely as they describe. Don't worry about your order; I predict you'll be very happy.


 

 Thanks for the reassurance. The "abrasive and sibilant" got me worried.


----------



## NikonGuy

..


----------



## sling5s

I'll be using USB so that is disconcerting. I don't know what gear they were using. But they had some good gear to compare like Multibit Gungnir and Yggy.


----------



## NikonGuy

...


----------



## sling5s

iPhone to USB Mojo and JH13 and Grado GH1 on occasion. 
 I plan on hooking it up to Cavalli Liquid Carbon and Gustard H10  and see how it sounds compared to the Multibit Bifrost. 
 My preference is always smooth, clean and warm for dac and amps.


----------



## x RELIC x

sling5s said:


> I'll be using USB so that is disconcerting. I don't know what gear they were using. But they had some good gear to compare like Multibit Gungnir and Yggy.




For the record the Mojo compared to the AGD DAC-19 did not sound overly bright or sibilant. The Gungnir multibit has been reported to be brighter than the DAC-19 so I really don't get the comments that the Mojo is brighter in comparison to the Schiit gear. Also, to my ears, there was no discernible difference with the inputs to my ears besides sampling rate capabilities.


----------



## psikey

Maybe they have to down it as it's much cheaper than their used to so have to find fault to keep justifying the expensive stuff 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoops16

howdy said:


> Earlier I posted that i was getting some popping sounds when switching songs with my DX90 today i have the Fiio X5 and there are no popping sounds when switching songs. When the DX90 is being used on its on there are no issues so not sure. Cant wait to try the FiiOX5>Mojo>Oppo PM3. The PM3s are being delivered soon!!


 
 Got my mojo today and have been using it with a DX50 via coax and I have the same problem. Some times loud pops other times staticy interference type sounds, will try my phone see if its the same


----------



## imattersuk

sling5s said:


> Just reading through DC head fi meet thread/impressions and it doesn't seem all that positive for the Mojo. Most of who heard it felt it was bright and sibilant and not all that impressed. Now I'm getting worried about my order.
> The impressions here on this thread seem to be that it's smoother in the upper treble than Hugo but few have noted that it has a slight upper mids/lower treble peak.


 
 They are talking absolute bollocks then to put it mildly. I had mine on a 14 day home trial and if there was even a hint of it being bright it would have gone back. Everyone's entitled to their opinion but that's just plain wrong.


----------



## sling5s

x relic x said:


> For the record the Mojo compared to the AGD DAC-19 did not sound overly bright or sibilant. The Gungnir multibit has been reported to be brighter than the DAC-19 so I really don't get the comments that the Mojo is brighter in comparison to the Schiit gear. Also, to my ears, there was no discernible difference with the inputs to my ears besides sampling rate capabilities.


 

 Thanks.
 Which is why I prefer the Bimby (Multibit Bifrost) over the Gumby because while the Gumby is a better dac, it is also brighter than the Bimby and I prefer a warmer sound signature.  So those saying it's brighter than Gumby is saying something.


----------



## sling5s

imattersuk said:


> They are talking absolute bollocks then to put it mildly. I had mine on a 14 day home trial and if there was even a hint of it being bright it would have gone back. Everyone's entitled to their opinion but that's just plain wrong.


 

 Glad to hear. I guess I'll find out soon. Mine is arriving tomorrow from TTVJ.


----------



## Eric510

sling5s said:


> iPhone to USB Mojo and JH13 and Grado GH1 on occasion.
> I plan on hooking it up to Cavalli Liquid Carbon and Gustard H10  and see how it sounds compared to the Multibit Bifrost.
> My preference is always smooth, clean and warm for dac and amps.


 
  
 Welp... I'll be able to give you some impressions on how the GH1 handles on the Mojo, compared to how to it sounds with my Bimby/Lyr 2. Just gotta wait for the dang thing to soak in it's first charge.
  
 Thing is, neither the GH1 or JH13's are warm cans. Not sure the mojo (combined with those cans) will appease your smooth, clean and warm preference. I DO have a pair of JH16's but, they're like the polar opposite of the JH13's.


----------



## sling5s

eric510 said:


> Welp... I'll be able to give you some impressions on how the GH1 handles on the Mojo, compared to how to it sounds with my Bimby/Lyr 2. Just gotta wait for the dang thing to soak in it's first charge.
> 
> Thing is, neither the GH1 or JH13's are warm cans. Not sure the mojo (combined with those cans) will appease your smooth, clean and warm preference. I DO have a pair of JH16's but, they're like the polar opposite of the JH13's.


 

 Yeah...I choose warm amps and dacs (to compensate) because I tend to like headphones that are on the bright side (slight upper bass and upper mids/lower treble emphasis).


----------



## JACONE

eric510 said:


> Welp... I'll be able to give you some impressions on how the GH1 handles on the Mojo, compared to how to it sounds with my Bimby/Lyr 2. Just gotta wait for the dang thing to soak in it's first charge.
> 
> Thing is, neither the GH1 or JH13's are warm cans. Not sure the mojo (combined with those cans) will appease your smooth, clean and warm preference. I DO have a pair of JH16's but, they're like the polar opposite of the JH13's.


 

 What are your thoughts on the Mojo with JH 16s?
 I suspect it would be a nice pairing. I have the JH 16s and lots of bass as you know and wondering if the Mojo will tame them.


----------



## x RELIC x

All this talk about specific pairing with the Mojo. As I noted in my review, the Mojo is very honest to the headphone. In other words it seems to reveal the nature of the transducer and doesn't colour the sound.


----------



## Eric510

jacone said:


> What are your thoughts on the Mojo with JH 16s?
> I suspect it would be a nice pairing. I have the JH 16s and lots of bass as you know and wondering if the Mojo will tame them.


 

 I'll tell ya in about 9hrs...  Not sure why the two week wait to get the Mojo seemed easier then the 10hr wait on this first charge. Normally I don't heed the whole "Fully charge before first use" suggestion for battery powered gear but... For some reason I feel compelled to follow the Mojo rules.


----------



## jcoops16

jcoops16 said:


> Got my mojo today and have been using it with a DX50 via coax and I have the same problem. Some times loud pops other times staticy interference type sounds, will try my phone see if its the same


 
 Just tried this with my phone and no pops, looks like some sort of problem with ibasso over coax to the mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

eric510 said:


> I'll tell ya in about 9hrs...  Not sure why the two week wait to get the Mojo seemed easier then the 10hr wait on this first charge. Normally I don't heed the whole "Fully charge before first use" suggestion for battery powered gear but... For some reason I feel compelled to follow the Mojo rules.




Chord has said in this forum that once the charging light goes out you are fully charged and good to go. The 10 hour initial charge is suggested for units that have depleted batteries from sitting on the shelf for weeks. I don't think your unit has been sitting on a shelf for long.


----------



## Paul Meakin

barbes said:


> I just read those DC comments and have to say - no disrespect - that I find them completely incomprehensible. My Mojo doesn't sound remotely as they describe. Don't worry about your order; I predict you'll be very happy.


 
  
 That makes two of us. I hate over-bright or sibilant kit but can listen to the Mojo very happily.


----------



## JACONE

eric510 said:


> I'll tell ya in about 9hrs...  Not sure why the two week wait to get the Mojo seemed easier then the 10hr wait on this first charge. Normally I don't heed the whole "Fully charge before first use" suggestion for battery powered gear but... For some reason I feel compelled to follow the Mojo rules.


 

 Please post when you find out! Thanks much!


----------



## puffmtd

jcoops16 said:


> Got my mojo today and have been using it with a DX50 via coax and I have the same problem. Some times loud pops other times staticy interference type sounds, will try my phone see if its the same


 

 I had the same problem with the DX90 until I turned the volume on the player down to zero.  It won't affect the signal going to the Mojo and seems to help considerably with the pops.


----------



## salla45

greenbow said:


> @Micha
> @jamestux
> @KT66
> 
> ...


 
 thanks 
  
 Im using an array of files from CD Rips to HD Flacs and DSDs DSTs DFFs etc. I'd really like to stick with Foobar as it's something Ive really gotten used to and Ive finally got it playing DSD's native too. It's a very slight chopping off of the beginnings of tracks, like quarter of a second or something. Just enough to sometimes cut out the first beat of a song. Irritating at worst. Letting tracks naturally play into each other causes no such truncation. Only if I select a track my self does it do it. Very odd.


----------



## NikonGuy

..


----------



## johndean

Can't wait to get my hands on a set of Mojo balls! I hope to have my Mojo by the 20th or so. 
  
 I'm coming from an ifi micro idsd so we shall see how good that set of blue balls is.


----------



## iwans

I bought AK100 MK2 for my Chord Mojo. In the back, it says AK100 without MKII. But at the System Information it does say MKII with 2.42 firmware. Do I have AK100 or AK100 MK2 ??
  
 Thanks...


----------



## jcoops16

puffmtd said:


> I had the same problem with the DX90 until I turned the volume on the player down to zero.  It won't affect the signal going to the Mojo and seems to help considerably with the pops.


 
 Thanks, I tried this but it doesn't stop the problem. Im using the coax cable that came with the DX50 with an rca female to 3.5mm mono adapter, sounds great apart from this popping sound.


----------



## ksb643

oliverpool said:


> Works as well for me. See my pictures I posted a few days ago. One of the pictures shows a dsd playing on the chord. I tried it on my media pc as well and it does play. The white can look pink or blueish at certain angle. As in dirty white


 
 Thanks! Mine is sounding great with my new HE 560's!


----------



## Ivabign

iwans said:


> I bought AK100 MK2 for my Chord Mojo. In the back, it says AK100 without MKII. But at the System Information it does say MKII with 2.42 firmware. Do I have AK100 or AK100 MK2 ??
> 
> Thanks...


 

 My AK100 Mark Two reads Mark II on the back


----------



## howdy

jcoops16 said:


> Thanks, I tried this but it doesn't stop the problem. Im using the coax cable that came with the DX50 with an rca female to 3.5mm mono adapter, sounds great apart from this popping sound.


 

 This was my issue but it went away after about 5 minutes with my DX90. I have no issues with my X5 using coax.


----------



## lextek

Looks like Moon Audio is getting another shipment on the 18th of this month. I guess I'll see mine by Thanksgiving.


----------



## singleended58

iwans said:


> I bought AK100 MK2 for my Chord Mojo. In the back, it says AK100 without MKII. But at the System Information it does say MKII with 2.42 firmware. Do I have AK100 or AK100 MK2 ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


I bought the AK100 mk2 from Todd (TTVJ) and it has 2.30 firmware (What is different between 2.30 and 2.42?). In the back of the unit said AKMKII Made in Korea by IRIVER.


----------



## iwans

That's means my AK100 is not MK2 version then...
  
 Sorry, I don't know what the diff between 2.42 and 2.30, but mine came with 2.42.


----------



## Ivabign

iwans said:


> That's means my AK100 is not MK2 version then...
> 
> Sorry, I don't know what the diff between 2.42 and 2.30, but mine came with 2.42.


 

 Was your box thin or thick? The original unit had a smaller box - the DAP was in a drawer that slid out - the MKII was a thicker box where the the top came off - the box also should state whether it is a MKII or not. Did you get a box? Hopefully you paid by CC or Paypal


----------



## mscott58

I have an AK100 original with firmware 2.42. Works well except every once in a while it seems to lose its memory and needs to reread the library files. Since I have 190 gb/~5500 files on it the indexing then takes 5-10 minutes. Anyone else's AK's have "senior moments" like this? Thanks


----------



## iwans

ivabign said:


> Was your box thin or thick? The original unit had a smaller box - the DAP was in a drawer that slid out - the MKII was a thicker box where the the top came off - the box also should state whether it is a MKII or not. Did you get a box? Hopefully you paid by CC or Paypal


 
  
 Yup... It is a AK100  confirmed by the box like you said...
 Oh well, I thinks that's fine since it will forever married with the Mojo...


----------



## Watagump

iwans said:


> Yup... It is a AK100  confirmed by the box like you said...
> Oh well, I thinks that's fine since it will forever married with the Mojo...


 
  
 Divorce rate is around 50% most likely higher in this hobby.


----------



## iwans

mscott58 said:


> I have an AK100 original with firmware 2.42. Works well except every once in a while it seems to lose its memory and needs to reread the library files. Since I have 190 gb/~5500 files on it the indexing then takes 5-10 minutes. Anyone else's AK's have "senior moments" like this? Thanks


 
  
 Mine have not do that... try to turn off the auto scan...


----------



## alchemical

Well all the elements finally arrived, and after a couple of days listening to AK120>Mojo>64 Audio U12s I'm staggered by how good this set-up is. Shiver-inducing. It's actually distracting me from concentrating on work at times. I usually stay away from 'end game' proclamations, but I can't imagine getting more pleasure from a rig than this.


----------



## lextek

While I'm waiting for my Mojo I dug out the Headroom Total Bithead. Did the same thing back in the day. USB and analog input, cross feed and two headphone jacks. I guess that Tyll guy was on to something.....


----------



## singleended58

mscott58 said:


> I have an AK100 original with firmware 2.42. Works well except every once in a while it seems to lose its memory and needs to reread the library files. Since I have 190 gb/~5500 files on it the indexing then takes 5-10 minutes. Anyone else's AK's have "senior moments" like this? Thanks




It happened to my AK mk2 v2.30 once. Since it is my first AK100 I had no idea but then it works well again. To me the combo AK100mk2 and Mojo have the best producing sound via IE800. I am happy with this marriage. 
Can't wait for the next marriage to Cavalli Liquid Carbon?!


----------



## mscott58

iwans said:


> Mine have not do that... try to turn off the auto scan...




I'll try that. However it seems to forget the cards. Maybe a HW issue? Cheers


----------



## alchemical

mscott58 said:


> I'll try that. However it seems to forget the cards. Maybe a HW issue? Cheers


 
 Both the AK120 Titan and regular 120 I've owned have had occasions of forgetting the cards. Turning the player off/on again usually rights the issue, with no re-scan needed.


----------



## Torq

alchemical said:


> Both the AK120 Titan and regular 120 I've owned have had occasions of forgetting the cards. Turning the player off/on again usually rights the issue, with no re-scan needed.


 

 My AK120 has done this as well, though I've not seen it do it recently.
  
 It's also done the "I'm going to re-scan even though nothing has changed" thing once or twice, but again not recently.


----------



## Eric510

holy smokes.
 O_O 
  
 I'm 7 minutes into my first listen with the Mojo.
 VERY impressed right out of the gate. I started off with my LCD2's... Its baffling how this tiny thing is driving these headphones with such authority.
  
 Bravo.


----------



## Lieon

Ok this is weird. So I got my Mojo 2 weeks ago, and reported on this thread that my unit was exhibiting the hissing noise whenever it was put to charge, but no hiss was transmitting through my earphones. Today, it suddenly took a turn for the worse. My unit now hisses whenever its turned on, irregardless of being charged or not. Worse, I can now hear a very audible hiss through my IEMs. The strange thing is, if I turn up the brightness of the LED globes, the hissing disappears. A shame that a batch of such units got pass QC. Thankfully my local dealer said they'll be receiving a new batch sometime next week and I can do a swap.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

gavinfabl said:


> It is crazy to think I live in a rural location in the UK. I live on Dartmoor a National Park which is 328 square miles of mostly moor land. This is the description of my village -
> 
> "PRINCETOWN is in the parish of Lydford, a grim little town some 1,400 ft. above sea level, with an abominable climate of fog, snow, wind, and more than 80 in. of cold rain over 100. It stands on a cot between the two Hessary Tors, exposed to the bitter N. and E. winds, the least suitable place that could ever have been chosen for a town."
> 
> ...




Home to Dartmoor Prison, lovely place .


----------



## oliverpool

ksb643 said:


> Thanks! Mine is sounding great with my new HE 560's!


 
 I have the HE560 too! Love it!
  
 And oh... a delivery just arrived!  And it works!!!!  DSD playing on IOS 9 on a iphone 5s on Onkyo HF player with no CCK kit!


----------



## equedadoii

nikonguy said:


> Just found the Tannoy Revelation range, they look like a good near field monitor and very easy to setup, ie Mojo 3.5 to Tannoy aux 3.5.
> 
> http://www.tannoystudio.com/reveal-502/


 
 nikon,
  
 the more i delve into the world of desktop speakers, the less decisive i become.
 i've not seen anything to persuade me in the same way that the mojo or magnum v6 drivers both have.
  
 i just got several more suggestions from greenbow:
  
http://www.whathifi.com/avi/adm91/review
http://www.whathifi.com/epoz/aktimate-blue/review
http://www.whathifi.com/epoz/aktimate-micro/review
http://www.whathifi.com/dali/kubik-free/review
  
 in addition to the ruark mr1 that's been at the top of my list the whole time.
 part of my attraction to the ruark (in addition to bluetooth) is the size of the thing. and still, almost every review lauds it clarity and imaging.
  
 and yet, i can't help but  think that the investment i'd put into the ruark would be defeated because, if i grasp things correctly, its bluetooth function can't be utilized while connecting to the mojo's line out. its two biggest draws -- i wouldn't be able to use concurrently.
  
 i'm just hoping to stumble across a desktop set that is head and shoulders above the competition, synergizes with the mojo and remains a bit small.
 the adam a5x gets close, but it is rather bulky.
 it seems like the genelec's approach that ideal, but they begin the ascent into four digits.
  
 if only i had more desk space! were that the case, i don't think i'd hesitate on one of the kefs mentioned earlier.


----------



## barbes

oliverpool said:


> I have the HE560 too! Love it!
> 
> And oh... a delivery just arrived!  And it works!!!!  DSD playing on IOS 9 on a iphone 5s on Onkyo HF player with no CCK kit!




And what is that cable? Thanks.


----------



## salla45

eric510 said:


> holy smokes.
> O_O
> 
> I'm 7 minutes into my first listen with the Mojo.
> ...


 
 beguiling, isn't it? Just such a musical sound and with anything you throw at it. Like it makes the musical something real, the illusion is so good.


----------



## highfell

greenbow said:


> Thank you. That's brilliant. Insight into this is helping me make my decision. Really intelligent design without a fault.
> 
> This is a link which I think shows the review I mentioned earlier. It's an Amazon UK 1-star review of the Chord Mojo, criticised for the charging status. http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B016MXEY5U/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_one?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0
> 
> (EDIT: I have added your reply about the power and charging circuit to the Amazon 1-star review comment.)




You clearly have the patience of a saint. From what I can gather you have had an unopened Mojo sitting in your house, for quite some time whilst you decide whether to keep it or not.

My advice - tear open the packaging and just listen -


----------



## fishyee

equedadoii said:


> nikon,
> 
> the more i delve into the world of desktop speakers, the less decisive i become.
> i've not seen anything to persuade me in the same way that the mojo or magnum v6 drivers both have.
> ...


 
  
 I subscribed to the thread because I plan to purchase a Mojo in the near future.  Seeing your desktop speaker dilemma and having helped a few fellow Head-fiers with their speaker purchases, I thought I would chime in.  The active monitor world is gigantic, but luckily, there are some killer speakers out there if you know where to look.  I don't want to take the mojo thread off topic so please PM me if you would like some help.  Leaving you with a few suggestions in case that is all you need:
  
 1.  Focal CMS40
 2.  Presonus Eris E5
 3.  Yamaha HS5 (may require special cables)
 4.  Neumann KH120 (may require special cables)
  
 Why active is better than powered passive
 - http://atcloudspeakers.co.uk/technology/active-amplification/
 - http://www.adam-audio.com/files/downloads/Active_vs_passive.pdf
 - http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/HW/ActiveSpeakers.htm


----------



## highfell

highfell said:


> You clearly have the patience of a saint. From what I can gather you have had an unopened Mojo sitting in your house, for quite some time whilst you decide whether to keep it or not.
> 
> My advice - tear open the packaging and just listen -





Which is precisely what I did yesterday. First impressions :

1. I couldn't believe how compact the Mojo is. It just looks & feels good.
2. Had 15 minutes listening through my new Beyerdynamic T90s. Very very musical. Immediate wow factor. I have a Hugo which constantly provides me with some special musical moments and boy the Mojo sounds good as well with an expansive soundscape but it doesn't forget the detail.


I intend to compare to the Hugo later but the Mojo is certainly good enough to replace my Hugo for my daily commute. It pairs very well with my old but trusty UE Triple Fi 10s.

For those sitting on the fence, for me the Mojo has the got much/all/more (to be decided) of that special Hugo sauce, and has got to be a must purchase given its pricing.

Hats off to John & Rob and the rest of the Chord team for producing such a great product.

100% wow factor. Enjoy.


----------



## JACONE

I pinged Drew at Moon Audio and asked him if all of the Mojo's he is expecting next week have been spoken for.
 He mentioned that they haven't and there will plenty for everyone.
  
 Definitely good to know!
  
 I'm definitely this close to pulling trigger!


----------



## dpm78

barbes said:


> And what is that cable? Thanks.


 

 This is from Taobao,
 I have the same cable, but for me it is not working.


----------



## musicheaven

equedadoii said:


> nikon,
> 
> the more i delve into the world of desktop speakers, the less decisive i become.
> i've not seen anything to persuade me in the same way that the mojo or magnum v6 drivers both have.
> ...




I've been there on the positive side there are quite a few choices, on the negative side they are quite a few choices, as much as it's nice to have that many choices, it can be confusing picking a winner.

Having said that if you really feel your desktop is at premium, here are a few choices that help in that regard but keep the reliability up;

Adam Audio Artist 3;

Product link: http://www.adam-audio.com/en/multimedia/products/artist-3/description

Review: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/adam-artist-3-desktop-speakers#QzYKVfRKYo5cRedM.97

Eve Audio SC203:

Product link: http://www.eve-audio.com/index.php?page=SC203#nogo

Review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvAHdPR1ZZ0&t=0m14s

Note that you could use the SC204 as well which is the next level up from the SC203 but what's nice about the SC203 is it was designed specifically for maximizing desktop usage.

Review: http://www.musictech.net/2014/03/eve-audio-sc204-ts107-review/

You may also want to check the Genelec M030 with a very reasonable footprint (not in the four digits  ):
www.genelec.com/studio-monitors/m-series-studio-monitors/m030-studio-monitor

Review: http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug13/articles/genelec-m030.htm

My inclination is for the Genelec for form factor, space and performance but YMMV.

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## McCol

mccol said:


> Decided that although the SQ is amazing from my Android device that I wanted something that stacked better.
> I've bought a new AK100mkii from a US ebay seller.  $399 new with 2 x 64gb memory cards.  Even with the £100 delivery and customs taxes this works out far cheaper than a new one here in the UK.
> 
> To connect to my Mojo I wouldn't mind a short length optical cable but don't want to pay as much for the sys concept cables.  Anybody aware of any UK/EU sellers that have cables that are less than the standard 0.5m options that I see most places.  I've seen a Fiio L12 short cable, is that suitable?




Bumping my query in this quick moving thread


----------



## JACONE

Apologies for what might seem like a dumb question but does the AK 120 headphone jack also serve as the optical out?
 I have the AK 120 but noticed that folks are connecting the sysconcept optical cable to the headphone jack and not the optical socket.
  
 Maybe this is in the manual but not sure.
  
 Sorry for dumb question.


----------



## x RELIC x

mccol said:


> Bumping my query in this quick moving thread




The FiiO L12 would be suitable if you get the right adaptor.

3.5mm (FiiO cable from AK100) to TOSlink adaptor (Mojo):


----------



## x RELIC x

jacone said:


> Apologies for what might seem like a dumb question but does the AK 120 headphone jack also serve as the optical out?
> I have the AK 120 but noticed that folks are connecting the sysconcept optical cable to the headphone jack and not the optical socket.
> 
> Maybe this is in the manual but not sure.
> ...




All AK DAPs share optical out with the headphone jack. The AK100 and AK120 have optical _input_ as a seperate jack.


----------



## JACONE

x relic x said:


> All AK DAPs share optical out with the headphone jack. The AK100 and AK120 have optical _input_ as a seperate jack.


 

 Thanks much for information! Much appreciate it!


----------



## Pokemonn

.


----------



## Mojo ideas

This is a very out of line and somewhat strange appreciation of the sound of Mojo I do really wonder what was going on there. We'd dearly like to get out hands on the whole system that was being played and by whom! So that we could make a very careful investigation as this is very very unusual and would not possibly be validated by so many current Mojo users around the world. 




sling5s said:


> Just reading through DC head fi meet thread/impressions and it doesn't seem all that positive for the Mojo. Most of who heard it felt it was bright and sibilant and not all that impressed. Now I'm getting worried about my order.
> The impressions here on this thread seem to be that it's smoother in the upper treble than Hugo but few have noted that it has a slight upper mids/lower treble peak.


----------



## KT66

Active speakers. ATC300 or nothing! Seriously though the AVIs are superb


----------



## equedadoii

kt66 said:


> Active speakers. ATC300 or nothing! Seriously though the AVIs are superb


 
 dam. that's some wad of cash 
 looks fantastic though!


----------



## georgelai57

Where would one get a short optical cable for connecting an AK100 to the Mojo without the price level of the SysConcept one? It can be 20 - 30 cm or so and not the typical ones of 1 meter or more at computer shops. 

Thanks.


----------



## Takeanidea

[quote="Mojo]
 This is a very out of line and somewhat strange appreciation of the sound of Mojo I do really wonder what was going on there. We'd dearly like to get out hands on the whole system that was being played and by whom! So that we could make a very careful investigation as this is very very unusual and would not possibly be validated by so many current Mojo users around the world. 
[/quote]

1 -it's not sibilant
2- no one I know and trust has had a view that the Mojo is not a good sounding product
3- it makes no difference what others think - I love it! And you will too - that's an order!


----------



## JezR

georgelai57 said:


> Where would one get a short optical cable for connecting an AK100 to the Mojo without the price level of the SysConcept one? It can be 20 - 30 cm or so and not the typical ones of 1 meter or more at computer shops.
> 
> Thanks.


 
 This was mentioned back in the thread, I've purchased one but it's not arrived yet.
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400770770569?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## georgelai57

jezr said:


> This was mentioned back in the thread, I've purchased one but it's not arrived yet.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400770770569?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Thanks


----------



## GreenBow

highfell said:


> You clearly have the patience of a saint. From what I can gather you have had an unopened Mojo sitting in your house, for quite some time whilst you decide whether to keep it or not.
> 
> My advice - tear open the packaging and just listen -


 
 Yes, my Mojo has been here a week today unopened.
  
 My Meridian Explorer and Grado 225e are OK. They sound smooth, well detailed, with a good and often luscious tone. However it somehow can all sound a little clustered, and like it wants to dig deeper. I always thought the route for me was to upgrade headphones first to the better Grado 325e, or the RS2e. (To be honest the 225e are not as good at the price point as the rest of the Grado line up. Don't tell anyone I said that though.)  Then right out of nowhere this November came the What Hi-Fi article on the Mojo.
  
 I am also pining for a DAP. The new Astell&Kern Jr just took Best Portable Music Player title with What Hi-Fi. Plus it doubles as a DAC. No fancy cables. No interference. No stacking block and tackle together. No 'making stuff work'. No carrying an expensive smartphone + £400 DAC + expensive IEMs; and then getting mugged. In fact I don't even own any IEMs.
  
 To be honest though I have spent some of the last week trying to rule out issues. I had to read all 4800 posts in this thread. I discovered the Windows phone I almost bought would not work (yet) with the Mojo. Plus I figured I might need a player that originally was equipped to play HD-audio. That's even though the DAC does the converting. Thus can I get a non HD-audio phone and put a software app onto it to play HD tracks. ......... Then I find Chord might be adding a module to the Mojo to play SD cards! Maybe I had better wait and see.
  


equedadoii said:


> and yet, i can't help but  think that the investment i'd put into the ruark would be defeated because, if i grasp things correctly, its bluetooth function can't be utilized while connecting to the mojo's line out. its two biggest draws -- i wouldn't be able to use concurrently.


 
 I don't know what you mean by this. You asked me before but I don't understand what you are asking.
  
 You have the Mojo connected by line out and are playing music. You might want to pair e.g. a phone to the MR1 via Bluetooth. I presume if you want to switch to the phone playing music, you switch the source on the MR1. I see no reason why you need to unplug the Mojo, though I guess you'd turn it off.
  
 You could email Ruark Audio.


----------



## NZtechfreak

So I posted some thoughts the other night on Mojo Vs GOV2…and now I have to kind of retract them.
  
 The very next night I went to compare my T5p with the Ether C from the Mojo, and without even altering the volume between headphone changes my SPL meter was saying they were the same volume. Ruh-roh. Given their relative sensitivities I didn't believe that for a second, and sure enough on listening the T5p was subjectively at least twice as loud as the Mojo! So we're talking in the ball park of a 10dB error. There was definitely not so dramatic a difference in volume the night prior when I had done Mojo Vs GOV2, however the SPL meter behaviour the next night was enough to make me want to redo the earlier comparison (for science!).
  
 With my SPL meter out of action I resorted to a smartphone app. Not ideal, but given I didn’t require absolute accuracy so much as relative accuracy that was fairly reproducible, I think it was adequate.
  
 After repeating the test I think it is clear that there was a volume difference favouring the GOV2 during the earlier comparison. This time around there wasn’t any apparent dryness or lack of dynamics from the Mojo. I would say the Mojo edged the GOV2 (FRM filter on the GOV2) - better instrument separation, blacker background, microdetail retrieval – overall a more refined and composed sound, but this time not lacking in engagement factor. I do mean ‘edged’ as well, I felt like the margin, while distinct, was small. I remain keen to grab a V2+ when/if it arrives and do a blinded multi-participant comparison against the Mojo (any NZ readers keen to be part of that flick me a PM).
  
 Apologies all for my earlier post, where the SPL meter problem clearly influenced the result. I will have a freshly calibrated meter for the blinded tests when it is time for them.
  
  
  
  
 Note on method and music choices etc: One DAC/amp plugged into each side of the laptop, volume matched to 93dB with a test tone (producing average volumes ~80-85dB when listening to music). Pretty straightforward to switch - just left the audio devices setting window open and changed the default playback device when changing headphones into the alternate DAC. Still a slower changeover than I'd really like, given the brevity of audio impressions, but at least the volume matching persisted through changeover. Listening to the GOV2 was via the balanced output, and mostly with the FRM digital filter mode. Almost all files were 16/44 FLAC, with one exception being some 24/96 Pink Floyd. Music choices varied a fair bit - Rage Against the Machine, Pantera, Ella Fitzgerald, Alanis Morissette, Miles Davis, Tool, Muse, Massive Attack, Pink Floyd, Daft Punk.


----------



## imattersuk

greenbow said:


> Yes, my Mojo has been here a week today unopened.
> 
> My Meridian Explorer and Grado 225e are OK. They sound smooth, well detailed, with a good and often luscious tone. However it somehow can all sound a little clustered, and like it wants to dig deeper. I always thought the route for me was to upgrade headphones first to the better Grado 325e, or the RS2e. (To be honest the 225e are not as good at the price point as the rest of the Grado line up. Don't tell anyone I said that though.)  Then right out of nowhere this November came the What Hi-Fi article on the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
 I take What Hi-Fi reviews with a very large pinch of salt. When I demoed the AK Jr vs my phone and HA-2 the AK was woefully lacking in every dept. I think if you want a standalone player that get's remotely close to the quality of the Mojo you are going to really struggle.

 Get that box open and you won't look back.


----------



## GreenBow

imattersuk said:


> I take What Hi-Fi reviews with a very large pinch of salt. When I demoed the AK Jr vs my phone and HA-2 the AK was woefully lacking in every dept. I think if you want a standalone player that get's remotely close to the quality of the Mojo you are going to really struggle.
> 
> Get that box open and you won't look back.


 
 Thank you for replying, even if what I say might not match what you say.
  
 I think that What Hi-Fi will come in for a lot of flack. However they have never let me down with anything I have bought on their opinion; ever. I always read other reviewers though..
  
 What Hi-Fi like the Mojo too (and say it bests the Audiolab M-DAC). Everyone else seems to agree with their opinion of the Mojo, like it's close to the Hugo. Or that it organises music brilliantly.
  
 Sad to hear you say that about the AK Jr. I had some hopes pinned on it. I think I need to read others opinions though. (Maybe the one you heard was not run-in. I know that sounds like an excuse. However I heard my Meridian Explorer before it was run-in.)
  
 The Mojo for me is initially desktop listening. As far as owning a portable music player my thoughts are different. I used to listen to my iPod Shuffle on its original iPod ear-phones. The old earphones, meaning the ones everyone hated. Yet for being about and about it was just nice to have music and quality didn't matter. I would often let the same album play in a loop. Therefor to me ultra Mojo quality on-the-go is not a priority. It is just an option.
  
 I do think though that I want to keep the Mojo. I am also sure that I replace my Merdian Explorer that even with my Grado SR225e I will be amazed.


----------



## psikey

imattersuk said:


> I think if you want a standalone player that get's remotely close to the quality of the Mojo you are going to really struggle.
> 
> Get that box open and you won't look back.


 
  
 Only one I've tried that came close on everything other than DSD's was the Sony ZX2 but the Mojo is still better.
  
  
 So an update on the Tidal/UAPP skipping issue. Been in contact with developer a few times & done some tests and turns  out its only lossless streaming with the issue, not standard or HiFi. Apparently lossless comes over a different protocol.
  
 He just sent me an updated test version and looks to have sorted the issue as just gone through a full album with no issues at all. Expect to get the update via Play Store soon. Absolute excellent support & response from the developer. A fix within 1 day of reporting it.


----------



## imattersuk

greenbow said:


> Thank you for replying, even if what I say might not match what you say.
> 
> I think that What Hi-Fi will come in for a lot of flack. However they have never let me down with anything I have bought on their opinion; ever. I always read other reviewers though..
> 
> ...


 
 In that case for music on the go I would consider iPod Touch + RHA T20i, about the same price as the AK Jnr on it's own and would be very surprised if you were disappointed with the result.


----------



## imattersuk

psikey said:


> Only one I've tried that came close on everything other than DSD's was the Sony ZX2 but the Mojo is still better.
> 
> 
> So an update on the Tidal/UAPP skipping issue. Been in contact with developer a few times & done some tests and turns  out its only lossless streaming with the issue, not standard or HiFi. Apparently lossless comes over a different protocol.
> ...


 
 Great work, thanks for sharing


----------



## howdy

imattersuk said:


> In that case for music on the go I would consider iPod Touch + RHA T20i, about the same price as the AK Jnr on it's own and would be very surprised if you were disappointed with the result.


 
 Being that we Off Topic here, I would like to add that the AK Jr. to me is superior to my iPod touch 5g also way smaller.


----------



## GreenBow

imattersuk said:


> In that case for music on the go I would consider iPod Touch + RHA T20i, about the same price as the AK Jnr on it's own and would be very surprised if you were disappointed with the result.


 
 I could get an iPod, but never again with iTunes. I think the Sony NWZ-F886 were it available in the UK would have been the music player for me.


----------



## FidelityCastro

greenbow said:


> I could get an iPod, but never again with iTunes.




Tidal was a real epiphany for me. I reckon I've only bought 5 albums in the last 12 months off iTunes, versus listening to (and downloading to my iPhone, for offline listening) dozens from Tidal.


----------



## GreenBow

fidelitycastro said:


> Tidal was a real epiphany for me. I reckon I've only bought 5 albums in the last 12 months off iTunes, versus listening to (and downloading to my iPhone, for offline listening) dozens from Tidal.


 

 I wouldn't buy a paper clip off Tidal and JayZ. Ref: I said why on page 318 post 4760. Sincerest apologies for having gone off topic.


----------



## FidelityCastro

greenbow said:


> I wouldn't buy a paper clip off Tidal and JayZ. Ref: I said why on page 318 post 4760. Sincerest apologies for having gone off topic.




Seeing as you were so specific, I went back and had a look at your post. Fair enough - that would be offputting - although you don't do yourself justice by believing everything you read in the Daily Mail. 

Daily Mail aside, I was just saying that the Tidal SQ is noticeably better than iTunes. I can't get Qobuz to work, or I'd try that too. Don't know what the Mail says about Qobuz (who are French after all...must be some WW2 comments there somewhere.)


----------



## spook76

greenbow said:


> I could get an iPod, but never again with iTunes. I think the Sony NWZ-F886 were it available in the UK would have been the music player for me.



In deference to the iPod Touch, as you have to use Onkyo HiFi Player app (or similar high res compatible app) to play high resolution music to the Mojo those apps allow you to completely bypass iTunes. 

I rip or download to my iMac then connect my iPod Touch to my iMac then in iTunes I select my iPod then select Onkyo and simply add the album straight from my iMac to Onkyo.


----------



## sheldaze

mojo ideas said:


> This is a very out of line and somewhat strange appreciation of the sound of Mojo I do really wonder what was going on there. We'd dearly like to get out hands on the whole system that was being played and by whom! So that we could make a very careful investigation as this is very very unusual and would not possibly be validated by so many current Mojo users around the world.


 

 This thread is going to fast for me to follow every single post. However it was my Mojo used at the DC meet. I did not actually listen to it (or have chance to listen to much of anything) during the meet. But I certainly still have all the parts used:
  
 Marantz SA8260 > Optical Cable (something by Monster Cable bought many years ago at a BestBuy, whatever $40 would get) > Mojo
  
 I do not know what IEM were used when listening at my station.
 You might want to ask @yage what setup he used. He borrowed the Mojo and listened to it as well at his station.


----------



## imattersuk

Guys recommend me some IEM's to go with the Mojo, I have Oppo PM3's and love them and the sound signature, just want something to use not necessarily on the go but a bit more practical, although would be used on the odd train journey. One thing I hate is microphonics so needs to be minimal.
  
 I've been researching the following and drawn up a shortlist, feel free to add to it;
  
 Audiofly AF180
 Shure SE535
 Westone W40
  
 Cheers


----------



## PhilW

imattersuk said:


> Guys recommend me some IEM's to go with the Mojo, I have Oppo PM3's and love them and the sound signature, just want something to use not necessarily on the go but a bit more practical, although would be used on the odd train journey. One thing I hate is microphonics so needs to be minimal.
> 
> I've been researching the following and drawn up a shortlist, feel free to add to it;
> 
> ...


 

 I can only suggest these
  
 http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/acs-custom-evoke-custom-in-ear-monitors.html


----------



## headwhacker

I have the Mojo for 2 weeks now and during that span I tried 4 cans, (HD800, T1, T51p, SR-507/SRM-323S). Of course each can has their unique Sonic Qualities/signature but one thing I notice so far that is true for all the cans is that the Mojo brings out the best qualities of each cans forward and flaws in each seemed diminished if not rendered unnoticeable.
  
 Tonight, I gave the RS2e a run with my Mojo. Which I have not been using for quite a while due to it being generally bright and harsh and thin sounding overall. However, when paired with Mojo, the overall sound seems to have gained a bigger body, harshness is noticeably reduced which allows me to discren micro details much more clearly. The bass which is used to be on the boomy, slow and bloated side now sound leaner, faster and hit harder. I think this is the first time I listen to my RS2e for 2 hours straight and still not feeling any fatigue.
  
 The mojo did not turn the RS2e to a darker can. Far from it. It still has that strong energy on the treble and unique Grado sound is still very much recognizable. Just without the harshness or the extra energy the makes fatigue settle quickly.


----------



## mscott58

imattersuk said:


> Guys recommend me some IEM's to go with the Mojo, I have Oppo PM3's and love them and the sound signature, just want something to use not necessarily on the go but a bit more practical, although would be used on the odd train journey. One thing I hate is microphonics so needs to be minimal.
> 
> I've been researching the following and drawn up a shortlist, feel free to add to it;
> 
> ...


 
 I'm a big Noble fan. While the TOTL K10's are truly awesome, they're also not in the price range of your list. Near that price-point I'd suggest these three options, which cater to a wide range of tastes:
  
 Noble 3 (fun sound, fairly v-shaped)
 Noble 4 (reference style, very flat)
 Savant (highly "voiced" in a way that is super enjoyable, clean and musical)
  
 Cheers


----------



## GreenBow

imattersuk said:


> Guys recommend me some IEM's to go with the Mojo, I have Oppo PM3's and love them and the sound signature, just want something to use not necessarily on the go but a bit more practical, although would be used on the odd train journey. One thing I hate is microphonics so needs to be minimal.
> 
> I've been researching the following and drawn up a shortlist, feel free to add to it;
> 
> ...


 

 You could always google best in ear headphones. http://www.whathifi.com/best-buys/best-in-ear-headphones


----------



## imattersuk

greenbow said:


> You could always google best in ear headphones. http://www.whathifi.com/best-buys/best-in-ear-headphones


----------



## psikey

The SE846's sound amazing fed from the Mojo. I got mine 2nd hand of forums and so much better the the SE535 which I had previously. Don't discard considering 2nd hand to get better for your money. I paid half price of new SE846's. (Obviously need to buy from reputable head-fi'er with receipt from authorised seller).

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stewboss

Has anyone encountered a problem with the Mojo volume buttons. When I listen via my iphone, if I increase the volume it seems to 'stick' and increase to full volume. I might have already ruined one portable set of headphones already. Thank god I got it off my head in time! My friend tried it today with his IEMs and his iphone and it did the same thing. He was quite annoyed as he suffers from tinitus and has just bought the IEMs.
  
 He did say the problem didn't occur when he used his MBP as a source over USB.
  
 Is it just us, a firmware issue or is the unit defective?


----------



## cattlethief

greenbow said:


> I wouldn't buy a paper clip off Tidal and JayZ. Ref: I said why on page 318 post 4760. Sincerest apologies for having gone off topic.




I wouldnt buy that paper!facist rag.


----------



## naimless

stewboss said:


> Has anyone encountered a problem with the Mojo volume buttons. When I listen via my iphone, if I increase the volume it seems to 'stick' and increase to full volume. I might have already ruined one portable set of headphones already. Thank god I got it off my head in time! My friend tried it today with his IEMs and his iphone and it did the same thing. He was quite annoyed as he suffers from tinitus and has just bought the IEMs.
> 
> He did say the problem didn't occur when he used his MBP as a source over USB.
> 
> Is it just us, a firmware issue or is the unit defective?




Same thing happened to me when I first tried mine ,hasn't done it again and I've had the mojo for nearly 2 weeks now,luckily I didn't have my headphones on my head at the time.


----------



## aoqw76

fidelitycastro said:


> I can't get Qobuz to work, or I'd try that too. Don't know what the Mail says about Qobuz (who are French after all...must be some WW2 comments there somewhere.)



Qobuz have gone into administration so one to avoid unless a new buyer snaps it up and sorts it out.


----------



## jamestux

aoqw76 said:


> Qobuz have gone into administration so one to avoid unless a new buyer snaps it up and sorts it out.


when did that happen?

I'd better make sure my files are all downloaded!


----------



## aoqw76

Yesterday? It's all over the french press, follow the qobuz blog.
http://blogsv2.qobuz.com/qobuz-blog-en/2015/11/12/the-situation-at-qobuz-for-our-clients-and-subscribers/


----------



## TokenGesture

OT: Qobuz is asking fans to sign this petition:
  
 https://www.change.org/p/fleur-pellerin-ministre-de-la-culture-et-de-la-communication-emmanuel-macron-ministre-de-l-économie-de-l-industrie-et-du-numérique-il-faut-sauver-qobuz?recruiter=65699860&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## stewboss

naimless said:


> Same thing happened to me when I first tried mine ,hasn't done it again and I've had the mojo for nearly 2 weeks now,luckily I didn't have my headphones on my head at the time.


 
  
 I've replicated the problem again with the iphone and CCK. I was having to wrestle the volume down as it was in a continuous upwards loop. I had to wrestle with it about 4 times before it settled down.
  
 The problem did not occur with the iMac confirming my friends experience.
  
 I'm starting to think there is a problem now...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

stewboss said:


> Has anyone encountered a problem with the Mojo volume buttons. When I listen via my iphone, if I increase the volume it seems to 'stick' and increase to full volume. I might have already ruined one portable set of headphones already. Thank god I got it off my head in time! My friend tried it today with his IEMs and his iphone and it did the same thing. He was quite annoyed as he suffers from tinitus and has just bought the IEMs.
> 
> He did say the problem didn't occur when he used his MBP as a source over USB.
> 
> Is it just us, a firmware issue or is the unit defective?


 
 I hope yours are fresh out of the box. When the unit switched-off, try to rotate the balls in the socket for few minutes. It smoothes them out and prevents any chance of them being stuck.


----------



## psikey

Yes, roll your balls for a while, it frees them up

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## naimless

stewboss said:


> I've replicated the problem again with the iphone and CCK. I was having to wrestle the volume down as it was in a continuous upwards loop. I had to wrestle with it about 4 times before it settled down.
> 
> The problem did not occur with the iMac confirming my friends experience.
> 
> I'm starting to think there is a problem now...




I'm using an iPhone 6 & CCK but this only happened once so I think whatever the problem is I think you ought to get in touch with your dealer because yours sounds a lot worse than mine.
I did notice the the controls were a bit stiff straight from the box but now they've freed up with use they are fine ,no more problems.


----------



## stewboss

I'm going to roll my balls. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mscott58

stewboss said:


> I'm going to roll my balls. Thanks for the suggestions.


 
 Just be careful. As it states in the Mojo users guide, if you push both while turning on they'll turn blue.


----------



## ksb643

oliverpool said:


> I have the HE560 too! Love it!
> 
> And oh... a delivery just arrived!  And it works!!!!  DSD playing on IOS 9 on a iphone 5s on Onkyo HF player with no CCK kit!


 
 That is awesome!


----------



## Eric510

greenbow said:


> You could always google best in ear headphones. http://www.whathifi.com/best-buys/best-in-ear-headphones


 

 Tyll @ innerfidelity did a pretty good CIEM roundup a few months ago too... certainly worth checking out as he was focusing in on lower cost CIEMs if I remember correctly.


----------



## listen4joy

its looking a killer portable Dac/AMP but i still didnt see serious comprasions and how it stacks against serious contenders ray samuels sr71, ALO  Continental Dual Mono, cypher labs solo doet therom 720, triad l3 and on...


----------



## x RELIC x

listen4joy said:


> its looking a killer portable Dac/AMP but i still didnt see serious comprasions and how it stacks against serious contenders ray samuels sr71, ALO  Continental Dual Mono, cypher labs solo doet therom 720, triad l3 and on...




Look at comparisons of those devices compared to the Hugo and add some slight smoothness to the sound for the Mojo and you'll get an idea.


----------



## spook76

listen4joy said:


> its looking a killer portable Dac/AMP but i still didnt see serious comprasions and how it stacks against serious contenders ray samuels sr71, ALO  Continental Dual Mono, cypher labs solo doet therom 720, triad l3 and on...




Quite a few pages back, I did a comparison with Ray Samuels F-35 Lightning and the Intruder. The Intruder is the closest as it is DAC/amp whereas the Lightning and SR-71B are simply amps. 

If high resolution is important, the Intruder DAC/amp is limited to 16/48 but as most of my files are 16/44.1 I did not mind. Mojo allows resolution beyond what is even available now. 

Sonically, the Mojo has a better 3D holographic sound and imaging with greater clarity than the Intruder all without a hint of fatigue. To me that is amazing when you remember the Intruder is best when using the balanced output which I did and the Mojo only has a 3.5mm output. 

Is the Mojo vastly better than the Intruder, no, I remain a fan of the Burr Brown DAC and implementation of the Intruder but the Mojo is evolutionary not revolutionary better.

p.s. While I prefer the Mojo I could understand someone preferring the gentle more intimate sound of the Intruder.


----------



## iDesign

listen4joy said:


> its looking a killer portable Dac/AMP but i still didnt see serious comprasions and how it stacks against serious contenders ray samuels sr71, ALO  Continental Dual Mono, cypher labs solo doet therom 720, triad l3 and on...


 

 I'm not sure that any of those are serious contenders to the Chrod Mojo. The ALO Continental Dual Mono is more than double the price of the Mojo at $1,495 and the Triad Audio L3 and Ray Samuels SR-71 do not include DAC chips. The Cypher Labs Theorem 720 is perhaps a competitor to the Mojo but given its higher price, larger size, and lack of an optical input I don't see many buyers contemplating that decision.


----------



## mscott58

listen4joy said:


> its looking a killer portable Dac/AMP but i still didnt see serious comprasions and how it stacks against serious contenders ray samuels sr71, ALO  Continental Dual Mono, cypher labs solo doet therom 720, triad l3 and on...


 
 As I've mentioned here previously the CDM is actually a great (but clearly not budget friendly) companion to the Mojo. Line out from the Mojo to the CDM is some of the best I've ever heard from both my K10's and my LCD-3's. So from a high level I'd say the DAC in the Mojo beats the DAC in the CDM (although the CDM is still great) and the tube amp section in the CDM sounds better than the Mojo alone - of course all IMO. So currently in transit I use my AK100/Mojo stack, and at my desk I plug the Mojo into the CDM.
  
 Cheers


----------



## bflat

spook76 said:


> Quite a few pages back, I did a comparison with Ray Samuels F-35 Lightning and the Intruder. The Intruder is the closest as it is DAC/amp whereas the Lightning and SR-71B are simply amps.
> 
> If high resolution is important, the Intruder DAC/amp is limited to 16/48 but as most of my files are 16/44.1 I did not mind. Mojo allows resolution beyond what is even available now.
> 
> ...


 

 did you try Mojo out to SE input of the Intruder to balanced out to your SE846?


----------



## Jazzi

Thanks, TTVJ!


----------



## sandalaudio

stewboss said:


> Has anyone encountered a problem with the Mojo volume buttons. When I listen via my iphone, if I increase the volume it seems to 'stick' and increase to full volume. I might have already ruined one portable set of headphones already. Thank god I got it off my head in time! My friend tried it today with his IEMs and his iphone and it did the same thing. He was quite annoyed as he suffers from tinitus and has just bought the IEMs.
> 
> He did say the problem didn't occur when he used his MBP as a source over USB.
> 
> Is it just us, a firmware issue or is the unit defective?


 
  
 My one also had stuck balls but rotating them around made them smooth.
  
  
 FYI, people also had issues with Mojo stacking where the elastic band can accidentally press down on the volume buttons. (and blows up IEMs).
  
 There is already a "volume guard" sold on Amazon Japan to stop this from happening.
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/400/dp/B017NB6AMK


----------



## mscott58

sandalaudio said:


> My one also had stuck balls but rotating them around made them smooth.
> 
> 
> FYI, people also had issues with Mojo stacking where the elastic band can accidentally press down on the volume buttons. (and blows up IEMs).
> ...




We need this in the US!!!


----------



## spook76

bflat said:


> did you try Mojo out to SE input of the Intruder to balanced out to your SE846?




I just tried with the F-35 Lightning which is my my opinion a better amp than the Intruder but with the DAC the Intruder surpasses the Lightning. Anyway, adding the Lightning muddied the output from the Mojo and the soundstage got a bit smaller.


----------



## Torq

spook76 said:


> I just tried with the F-35 Lightning which is my my opinion a better amp than the Intruder but with the DAC the Intruder surpasses the Lightning. Anyway, adding the Lightning muddied the output from the Mojo and the soundstage got a bit smaller.


 

 I've not heard the lightning, and am only just into my third hour with the Mojo but, so far, I'd say that the Mojo feeding SE846 is ahead of my Intruder (same sources, using them both as DAC/Amps).  A grander sense of space, air and detail from the Mojo without it giving anything up elsewhere (I expected the RSA to beat the Mojo in the lower registers, but it hasn't so far).
  
 Very early impressions though ...
  
 At some point this week I'll post thoughts on the Mojo vs. my ALO Int+ OE and RSA Intruder with various cans (SE846, LCD-2.2c, HE-500 etc.) ... so far I'm very impressed.


----------



## rosolo

HI,
  
 Does anyone know a way to cut and paste from usbaudio pro's now playing screen? 
  
 I'm using a 1TB pocket drive attached to a verbatim media share which is wifi connected to my S3 phone, mojo and RS-1s. 
  
 The sound is fantastic through the mojo and having 1TB of portable  audio is quite exciting! (yes I need a life!!)  However I can only play a track at a time because I call usbaudio pro from verbatim's media share application. It appears in usbaudio pro as a network address like http://10.10.10.254:80/data/usbdisk2/volumr1/hirestest%20testtrack%20 (maybe some other stuff in the address to but I cant see it).
  
 It seems to me that if I can copy that address I may be able to create a folder & network playlist and play full albums.
  
 I've not seen wifi shares mentioned on here so maybe no one uses them yet but if there is anyone out there doing this then I'd be really grateful for any setup advice.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Torq

Right now ...
  
 AK120 > Mojo > HE-500 playing Enigma's MCMXC a.D. (listening to this one a lot lately; odd - haven't in years) ... at 16/44.1 ... clueless as to how something this tiny is driving these headphones so eloquently and with so much impact.
  
 Time to swap cables on my Audeze's and see how it works there ...


----------



## JACONE

torq said:


> I've not heard the lightning, and am only just into my third hour with the Mojo but, so far, I'd say that the Mojo feeding SE846 is ahead of my Intruder (same sources, using them both as DAC/Amps).  A grander sense of space, air and detail from the Mojo without it giving anything up elsewhere (I expected the RSA to beat the Mojo in the lower registers, but it hasn't so far).
> 
> Very early impressions though ...
> 
> At some point this week I'll post thoughts on the Mojo vs. my ALO Int+ OE and RSA Intruder with various cans (SE846, LCD-2.2c, HE-500 etc.) ... so far I'm very impressed.


 

 Hey Torq!
  
 I'm curious on the ALO comparison. I have the ALO International non-optical and wondering how much of an improvement the Mojo is.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> Right now ...
> 
> AK120 > Mojo > HE-500 playing Enigma's MCMXC a.D. (listening to this one a lot lately; odd - haven't in years) ... at 16/44.1 ... clueless as to how something this tiny is driving these headphones so eloquently and with so much impact.
> 
> Time to swap cables on my Audeze's and see how it works there ...




Ha, I listen to MCMXC a.D. Quite often. It's a fun album to get lost in.


----------



## singleended58

listen4joy said:


> its looking a killer portable Dac/AMP but i still didnt see serious comprasions and how it stacks against serious contenders ray samuels sr71, ALO  Continental Dual Mono, cypher labs solo doet therom 720, triad l3 and on...




The SQ of Mojo is much better with more body and musical than the Theorem 720 alone (or even pairing with ALO mk3B) IMO.


----------



## elnero

x relic x said:


> Ha, I listen to MCMXC a.D. Quite often. It's a fun album to get lost in.


 
 x2


----------



## SearchOfSub

greenbow said:


> Thank you for replying, even if what I say might not match what you say.
> 
> I think that What Hi-Fi will come in for a lot of flack. However they have never let me down with anything I have bought on their opinion; ever. I always read other reviewers though..
> 
> ...





They named Arcam FMJ A19 as amp of the year for 2 years in a row. It was one of the mediocre sounding amp I've ever heard. They also named Yamaha soundbar as the best sounding soundbar and gave Sonos soundbar I think 3.5 stars out of 5 or seomthing. Sonos sounded better than the yamaha in every way... I started trusting their reviews after Hugo and Arcam irdac rating, but after yamaha soundbar return, I realize you really need to hear stuff yourself and never believe a review 100%


----------



## SearchOfSub

sheldaze said:


> This thread is going to fast for me to follow every single post. However it was my Mojo used at the DC meet. I did not actually listen to it (or have chance to listen to much of anything) during the meet. But I certainly still have all the parts used:
> 
> Marantz SA8260 > Optical Cable (something by Monster Cable bought many years ago at a BestBuy, whatever $40 would get) > Mojo
> 
> ...




edit:nevermind.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> Ha, I listen to MCMXC a.D. Quite often. It's a fun album to get lost in.


 

 Oh ... it is ...
  
 Just been a while since I've played it!


----------



## sling5s

I was reading your Mojo review and saw that you found the Mojo in some ways different, comparable and in some ways better depending on preference to the Dac-19 (10th).
 I was also reading a review by Stillhart in the Cavali Liquid Carbon thread comparing the Dac-19 and Gumby (schiit gungnir multibit dac) and according to him it came down to preference but really close.
  
 So taking these two review together, I'm extrapolating and drawing some general conclusions that the Mojo is superior to the Bimby (Bifrost Multibit, which I have) and very close to the Gumby if not superior (also realizing that it's also a preference thing).
  
  


x relic x said:


>


----------



## sheldaze

I would just like to be 100% clear:
  

I own and like the Chord Mojo - immensely!
I have used, on my own, the same optical cable - both for the Chord Mojo and for other purpose such as to A/B between DAC.
  
 I do not think it wrong for people to listen to the Mojo and dislike what they hear. This happened during the DC meet. And it made me reflect back on my initial listening to the Mojo. I thought it sounded odd. Then I thought it sounded wonderful. My brain did not take a long time to adjust - from the _odd_ to the _wonderful_.
  
 I do not think the Chord Mojo that I own is flawed. I do not think the setup I used at the meet was in anyway flawed. I simply think there will be people who do not care for the sound of the Mojo. And I also think _that_ is okay. I will in no way think negatively of these people - in fact, I value their sound advice more in that they are particular in their opinions. It also in no way alters my opinion of the Mojo, and its wonderful (in my opinion) sound.


----------



## Torq

Oh dear ...
  

  
 I'm having way too much fun this evening ... almost total self-indulgence.
  
 Music selections for the rest of the night ... Evanescence, Stravinsky, Miles Davis, Jean-Michel Jarre.
  
A glass (for now) of The McCallan ME and then a hint of German engineering ...
  
 Three DAC/Amps, three sets of headphones (done with the AKGs for tonight), and the AK120 for variety.
  
 Now ... as long as Ms. Krall doesn't start serenading me I might make it through to morning with just a little sleep ...
  
 Which is a very long winded, and badly punctuated, way of saying ... "I am really digging this Mojo so far!"


----------



## x RELIC x

sling5s said:


> I was reading your Mojo review and saw that you found the Mojo in some ways different, comparable and in some ways better depending on preference to the Dac-19 (10th).
> I was also reading a review by Stillhart in the Cavali Liquid Carbon thread comparing the Dac-19 and Gumby (schiit gungnir multibit dac) and according to him it came down to preference but really close.
> 
> So taking these two review together, I'm extrapolating and drawing some general conclusions that the Mojo is superior to the Bimby (Bifrost Multibit, which I have) and very close to the Gumby if not superior (also realizing that it's also a preference thing).




I haven't hear the Bimby or Gumby but from owning the DAC-19 and directly comparing it to the Mojo I would say they are both exceptional in regard to timing and clarity. The Mojo seems to show a little more detail and is slightly clinical in the way that it is easier to hear the details in the recording. The DAC-19 is slightly more spacious and has a little more of a wide room feeling to it. I can get a sense of space easier with the DAC-19. Again, for the job of digging in to the recording and reproducing the detail both units are very good. Of course this is how I'm hearing it on my setup so YMMV. Stillhart was saying he has a preference for the DAC-19 because he didn't like the more forward (bright) sound of the Gumby. Connecting the dots I would say you would be close in your conclusion. Not hearing the Schiit gear I can't guarantee that statement though.

As I wrote in my review Rob was fairly clear that he thought the Mojo was every bit as good as the Hugo but it's tuned slightly smoother for its intended purpose. Some may find that a negative and some may prefer it. I guess it all comes down to preference. I just find the technicalities of the Mojo to be far better than I would have guessed given its price, and I was really groovin' on the sound it produces.


----------



## singleended58

torq said:


> Oh dear ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jean Michel Jarre? My favorite!


----------



## sling5s

x relic x said:


> I haven't hear the Bimby or Gumby but from owning the DAC-19 and directly comparing it to the Mojo I would say they are both exceptional in regard to timing and clarity. The Mojo seems to show a little more detail and is slightly clinical in the way that it is easier to hear the details in the recording. The DAC-19 is slightly more spacious and has a little more of a wide room feeling to it. I can get a sense of space easier with the DAC-19. Again, for the job of digging in to the recording and reproducing the detail both units are very good. Of course this is how I'm hearing it on my setup so YMMV. Stillhart was saying he has a preference for the DAC-19 because he didn't like the more forward (bright) sound of the Gumby. Connecting the dots I would say you would be close in your conclusion. Not hearing the Schiit gear I can't guarantee that statement though.
> 
> As I wrote in my review Rob was fairly clear that he thought the Mojo was every bit as good as the Hugo but it's tuned slightly smoother for its intended purpose. Some may find that a negative and some may prefer it. I guess it all comes down to preference. I just find the technicalities of the Mojo to be far better than I would have guessed given its price, and I was really groovin' on the sound it produces.


 

 Thanks. I do like the Bimby, but it is slightly forward for my taste. I'm hoping the Mojo while as you say is "slightly clinical" than the Dac-19's smooth and warm qualities, I hope the Mojo is not as forward and aggressive as the Bimby. I'm hoping to replace the Bimby with Mojo as portable and desktop and add the Dac-19 later (as it sounds like something I would love). 
  
 Also the fact that Rob says that it's every bit as good as the Hugo but tuned slightly smoother is unheard of when it's quarter of the cost of the Hugo. Thanks for the quote. 
  
 (My Mojo was supposed to arrive today, but because of Veterans Day, USPS is delayed a day. Should have it tomorrow and hoping it's all as everyone says.)


----------



## rq1111

Just share how i stack my AK100ii with mojo without rubber band.


----------



## jamestux

singleended58 said:


> Jean Michel Jarre? My favorite!


His new album is amazing, every track sounds incredibly Jarre and also incredibly like the collaborator


----------



## audionewbi

I have been using this and it works great for me. However bare in mind some coating do not work
  
 http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/headphone_earphone_cbl/pg751.html


----------



## jjacq

Where can I buy the Mojo besides Moon Audio in the US?


----------



## Torq

jjacq said:


> Where can I buy the Mojo besides Moon Audio in the US?


 

 I got mine from "Todd the Vinyl Junkie"; specifically ... Chord Mojo.
  
 I had originally ordered from Moon Audio, but wound up cancelling when the shipment I thought I was in didn't arrive at all (was delayed a week the day after it was due to arrive ... with no guarantee I was in the next batch either).
  
 Was worth the wait though ... it's very impressive.


----------



## salla45

just posted  a "Review" , well more of an essay really of the mojo... enjoy!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14494


----------



## Sound Eq

rq1111 said:


> Just share how i stack my AK100ii with mojo without rubber band.


 
 i might buy the mojo and do the same stack like u but from where did you buy the interconnect i want the same one and what is its length , is that custom made of can be bought offshelf
  
 do u like sound now better than ak100ii sound
  
 which do u like more balanced from ak100ii or what u get form mojo
  
 how does the bass now compare with the mojo in the mix
  
 forgot to ask with that interconnect are u now using the mojo's dac


----------



## rq1111

Hi hykhleif, the optical cable is from sysconcept which i just it yesterday. The distance between the 2 devices connection is 26mm.

As i use Ath-r70x, i need an amp to run as the headphone is 470ohms. The AK100ii do not have enough power to let the r70x headphone to run to it's potential. So i cannot compare AK100ii with mojo.

If i use se846 to compare hugo and ak100ii on single-ended, hugo has more detail. But personally, i find se846 is a good match with AK100ii but not with hugo. If compare hugo and mojo, i find mojo is more warm than hugo. Hugo is still better than mojo but not by a lot so mojo is good value. I buy mojo for portability and if i lost it then i will not be as heart pain as losing hugo. So that is my purpose for buying mojo. 

If hugo sound better than AK240 as some had mentioned while mojo is almost sounded like hugo. What will you think about mojo? Therefore, mojo is really a good value. Not regretting for getting one.


----------



## KT66

torq said:


> Oh dear ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your Macbook plays records? jeez that Steve Jobs was clever


----------



## equedadoii

salla45 said:


> just posted  a "Review" , well more of an essay really of the mojo... enjoy!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14494


 
 brilliant stuff salla.
 really appreciate the thoughtfulness and time you took out to give the rest of us a sense of what we may well experience as well.
 like it was sort of cathartic for you too?
  
 exhilarating times ahead!


----------



## salla45

equedadoii said:


> brilliant stuff salla.
> really appreciate the thoughtfulness and time you took out to give the rest of us a sense of what we may well experience as well.
> like it was sort of cathartic for you too?
> 
> exhilarating times ahead!


 
 thank you. I hope you get your's soon. Yes a bit cathartic. Ive never had such a chalk and cheese moment with digital based sources before. Traditionally you may think,"well, I'm pretty sure that's better" and switch back and forth , trying to hear differences. This is just immensely and immediately different, and it's in that sense of 3d space and complete utter understanding of the music. 
  
 Good times ahead!


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> Ha, I listen to MCMXC a.D. Quite often. It's a fun album to get lost in.


 

 Cross of Changes is the same and came after. It practically follows on from MCMXC a.D. Quite often Cross of Changes acts like a musical reprieve of MCMXC a.D.
  
 One track that is totally new is The Dream of the Dolphin. As it plays it makes me vaguely think, "ah, maybe just slightly pretentious lyrics". Then it gets to the last line and I nearly burst into tears.
  
*"The Dream Of The Dolphin"*
 In every colour there's the light.
 In every stone sleeps a crystal.
 Remember the Shaman, when he used to say:
 "Man is the dream of the dolphin".
  
 Anyway once more I digress from Mojo talk. I apologise folks.


----------



## PhilW

Tower of power


----------



## Bengkia369

philw said:


> Tower of power


 

 That's Chrod Hugo right that came with black boxes?
 My Chord Mojo came with white box.


----------



## aoqw76

Gosh Phil, that's 50 more people to be delighted with the mojo.
I am delighted with mine, it integrates with my ipad flawlessly, i play from my jriver home server remotely over wifi / jremote. I am so delighted I've just ordered a new set of headphones for using at work, upgrading from my cheap n cheerful Philips citiscape downtowns to the fidelio m1 mk11.


----------



## peareye

greenbow said:


> Cross of Changes is the same and came after. It practically follows on from MCMXC a.D. Quite often Cross of Changes acts like a musical reprieve of MCMXC a.D.
> 
> One track that is totally new is The Dream of the Dolphin. As it plays it makes me vaguely think, "ah, maybe just slightly pretentious lyrics". Then it gets to the last line and I nearly burst into tears.
> 
> ...


 
 You go right ahead and digress! 
  
 We need more of these kinds of pauses....


----------



## djwadsa

Proud owner of a ZX1 Sony walkman and a mojo useing v-moda head phones. I have found the experience unbelievable giving that I listen to a very wide selection of music the mojo has taken my challange of very heavy metal to the depths of eric clapton and a wile card of time to say good bye. I have to say in all I have felt the music so much more rather than just listening to it. Will be emersing my self on a friday into a frenzy of my pure music selection.....


----------



## barbes

On way to Mexico City earlier this week...


----------



## Jazzi

sling5s said:


> (My Mojo was supposed to arrive today, but because of Veterans Day, USPS is delayed a day. Should have it tomorrow and hoping it's all as everyone says.)


 
@sling5s I thought you'd have yours by now.  I ordered after you (by maybe an hour), and received it yesterday.  You're gonna love it -- I do!


----------



## florence

philw said:


> Tower of power



One of them is mine probably.


----------



## PhilW

florence said:


> One of them is mine probably.


 tis indeed. I'll send you tracking info in morning.


----------



## Duncan

I feel, how quickly this thread updates that I just have to post to keep myself contemporary 

Anyhow, I'm still using my Vorzuge amp in combination with the Mojo, to most this is superfluous, but it does do something positive for the Layla's, increasing soundstage and definition on the most part...

That definitely does not mean mojo is a slob, no-sir-e, I could still happily listen to it naked, however am definitely glad that someone somewhere on this thread tweaked my interest enough for me to dig out the Pure II+

Definitely made my AR M2 redundant


----------



## peareye

florence said:


> One of them is mine probably.


 
 Dont you wish it was!!!!!


----------



## cho8

oliverpool said:


> I have the HE560 too! Love it!
> 
> And oh... a delivery just arrived!  And it works!!!!  DSD playing on IOS 9 on a iphone 5s on Onkyo HF player with no CCK kit!




Just a quick bump for this post to find out where the cable was purchased. I suspect probably on a Chinese site which I had difficulty navigating as it wasn't clear which version was being ordered. Also just to confirm Apple CCK no longer works with iOS 9 so curious as to how this one does


----------



## sling5s

jazzi said:


> @sling5s I thought you'd have yours by now.  I ordered after you (by maybe an hour), and received it yesterday.  You're gonna love it -- I do!


 

 Just came in the mail this afternoon. Charging now.


----------



## mscott58

sling5s said:


> Just came in the mail this afternoon. Charging now.


 
 Enjoy!!! Good way to start the weekend.


----------



## Wyd4

cho8 said:


> Just a quick bump for this post to find out where the cable was purchased. I suspect probably on a Chinese site which I had difficulty navigating as it wasn't clear which version was being ordered. Also just to confirm Apple CCK no longer works with iOS 9 so curious as to how this one does




I was using mojo with cck and iphone 5s on ios9. Curious as to what you mean by that 

Using my mojo with nexus 5x at the moment. Very happy. Using USB hub with mojo and USB stick at the moment for space. Bit of a pain but works well and means I can stick with the nexus which makes me happy.

My note 4 was more seemless however it is too big as a phone for me and I got sick of the music stutters and pops when the screen was off.
No such issues with the nexus.

Can either play music direct from the USB via android at 16/44. Or choose to copy albums (very quickly) to internal storage and play via uapp. It's a shame nexus won't mount the USB like my note 4 as I could play via uapp directly from USB on my note.

Currently waiting on a more compact split cable for my setup to pull it from a stack back to a single unit, but this is how it looks at the moment lol.







I do have a seagatw wireless hard drive which works well enough directly with uapp and keeps things to a minimum as I can keep it in my laptop bag out of sight but the rf noise was annoying. 

That is another thing, I am getting much less interference with the nexus than I did on the note, but it is still enough to spoil the music.


----------



## Jazzi

wyd4 said:


> I was using mojo with cck and iphone 5s on ios9. Curious as to what you mean by that


 
 Same here, Wyd4.  I wanted to be sure I was using the latest update and confirmed my iPhone 6+ is running 9.1 and playing nicely through the Mojo.


----------



## florence

philw said:


> tis indeed. I'll send you tracking info in morning.



Thanks.


----------



## NZtechfreak

wyd4 said:


> I was using mojo with cck and iphone 5s on ios9. Curious as to what you mean by that
> 
> Using my mojo with nexus 5x at the moment. Very happy. Using USB hub with mojo and USB stick at the moment for space. Bit of a pain but works well and means I can stick with the nexus which makes me happy.
> 
> ...




Strange, no issues whatsoever with my Note 4. I am using UAPP though, which may help I suppose.


----------



## Wyd4

nztechfreak said:


> Strange, no issues whatsoever with my Note 4. I am using UAPP though, which may help I suppose.


yeahi am using uapp too.

Might just be a lemon phone lol


----------



## x RELIC x

jazzi said:


> Same here, Wyd4.  I wanted to be sure I was using the latest update and confirmed my iPhone 6+ is running 9.1 and playing nicely through the Mojo.




The original poster meant it's working with IOS9 and that specific cable without the CCK. It was reported earlier that IOS9 broke the compatibility with the cable. Or was it IOS 9.1? Either way he's using an aftermarket cable with a chip in it that doesn't require the use of the Apple CCK.


----------



## Hachiko270296

greenbow said:


> Without sounding slightly offensive about choice of headphones. The Beats Solo which *Hachiko270296* later stated using are going to be a factor in the this. Sadly while they have a nice enough tone, they are not exactly fine detail monkeys. I know I will come under fire for saying this but I think it's pertinent to the discussion.


oh please point out where I even mentioned owning Beats and using them with the Mojo.


----------



## singleended58

jazzi said:


> Same here, Wyd4.  I wanted to be sure I was using the latest update and confirmed my iPhone 6+ is running 9.1 and playing nicely through the Mojo.




iPhone 6+(IOS 9.1) >> CCK >> Mojo = perfect with no problems.


----------



## Wyd4

x relic x said:


> The original poster meant it's working with IOS9 and that specific cable without the CCK. It was reported earlier that IOS9 broke the compatibility with the cable. Or was it IOS 9.1? Either way he's using an aftermarket cable with a chip in it that doesn't require the use of the Apple CCK.




Ah. Cheers for clarifying.


----------



## ksb643

Right now I'm listening to Ani DiFranco play So What from her album Revelling/Reckoning.... simply amazing!!


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Is their any point if I buy this to pair with Zx2?


----------



## lextek

I was getting worried. Hopefully my Mojo will show up next week. Just want to plug my iPad/CCK in and enjoy.


----------



## jjacq

So what's everyone's favorite IEM to use with the Mojo. I'm thinking of upgrading my IEMs.


----------



## Watagump

jjacq said:


> So what's everyone's favorite IEM to use with the Mojo. I'm thinking of upgrading my IEMs.


 
  
 This should be fun.


----------



## Torq

jjacq said:


> So what's everyone's favorite IEM to use with the Mojo. I'm thinking of upgrading my IEMs.




The Shure SE846 certainly sounds fabulous through the Mojo. Using the "bright" filters in the SE846 and the sound is very well balanced and definitely not lacking anything in the lower registers.

Of course, this is making me want to look at CIEMs ...


----------



## Torq

jacone said:


> Hey Torq!
> 
> I'm curious on the ALO comparison. I have the ALO International non-optical and wondering how much of an improvement the Mojo is.
> 
> Thanks!




A bit early to say ... in raw terms I'm leaning towards the Mojo as a preference, but I've not done any SE/Bslanced comparisons yet.

This is complicated by the Optical Edition using a different DAC! 

More thoughts in a bit ...


----------



## Kakki

Rob, today is the launch day of Mojo in Japan and I just got my unit.
 It is working great and I'm enjoying the sound very much.
  
 One thing I noticed is that it seems Mojo doesn't work with my Olimex USB isolator which works with my Hugo.
 Is there any good USB isolater you would recommend that works with Mojo?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Mojo ideas

kakki said:


> Rob, today is the launch day of Mojo in Japan and I just got my unit.
> It is working great and I'm enjoying the sound very much.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that it seems Mojo doesn't work with my Olimex USB isolator which works with my Hugo.
> ...


 When using the Mojos USB data input socket Mojo will not work if the isolator isolates the 5volt DC line coming from the source as we use this 5volts not as power but just to signal the mojo USB circuitry to switch on and start working so when there is no 5volts this circuitry is sleeping and saving power. John F.


----------



## Jazzi

torq said:


> The Shure SE846 certainly sounds fabulous through the Mojo. Using the "bright" filters in the SE846 and the sound is very well balanced and definitely not lacking anything in the lower registers.
> 
> Of course, this is making me want to look at CIEMs ...


 

 You're right, the SE846 sounds great, but the best I've heard so far is with the Empire Ears Athena.  If you're considering CIEM, check out Empire Ears thread.  They've hinting strongly about a big announcement on Monday.


----------



## Rob Watts

kakki said:


> Rob, today is the launch day of Mojo in Japan and I just got my unit.
> It is working great and I'm enjoying the sound very much.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that it seems Mojo doesn't work with my Olimex USB isolator which works with my Hugo.
> ...


 

 Yes the Olimex is Class 1 USB device, so will not work on Class 2 USB such as Mojo and Hugo HD USB inputs.
  
 I don't know of an inexpensive Class 2 USB galvanic isolator.
  
 Rob


----------



## JACONE

Pulled trigger and ordered Mojo through Moon Audio and went with their toslink cable.
 A bit more expensive but wanted to order everything from same vendor.
 They have a big shipment due on 11/18 and it was mentioned they will have enough for all so definitely excited.
  
 Will pair Mojo with AK 120/ZX2/A-17/Fiio x3 & freshly minted K-10s, JH 16s, UE 7, & UE 5s. Might throw in the Etys and Shures 535 for s***ts and giggles.
  
 I have high expectations from Mojo and confident it will deliver!


----------



## jamestux

My new favourite feature of the Mojo... Twin headphone outputs. 

Some music just wants to be heard through headphones and last night my wife and I sat and listened to the hi res version of Bjorks Vulnicara Strings together on the sofa each on our own little Bjork inspired world whilst together and sharing the experience.

Thanks Chord!


----------



## Mojo ideas

From Rob , Matt , Myself and the guys at Chord may you have many more great listening experiences together ...... Thank you ...your very Welcome.


----------



## Hachiko270296

why didn't Chord put s more powerful amp in this thing so it can drive the HD650 etc  seems to be made for strictly IEM.


----------



## stevemiddie

hachiko270296 said:


> why didn't Chord put s more powerful amp in this thing so it can drive the HD650 etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is that a serious question?


----------



## Mojo ideas

jamestux said:


> My new favourite feature of the Mojo... Twin headphone outputs.
> 
> Some music just wants to be heard through headphones and last night my wife and I sat and listened to the hi res version of Bjorks Vulnicara Strings together on the sofa each on our own little Bjork inspired world whilst together and sharing the experience.
> 
> Thanks Chord!







hachiko270296 said:


> why didn't Chord put s more powerful amp in this thing so it can drive the HD650 etc  seems to be made for strictly IEM.


 Now that is an unusually provocative statement, have you seen an audiologist lately?


----------



## oliverpool

cho8 said:


> Just a quick bump for this post to find out where the cable was purchased. I suspect probably on a Chinese site which I had difficulty navigating as it wasn't clear which version was being ordered. Also just to confirm Apple CCK no longer works with iOS 9 so curious as to how this one does




I have no issue with this cable or a cck on my iPhone 6s on iOS 9.1. I can play all pcm rates. Only dsd is currently broken for some reason. I just listen on this cable on a 4 hour plane flight with my mojo using onkyo hf player.

But I heard of some others who seem to be having issues on iOS 9


----------



## oliverpool

rob watts said:


> Yes the Olimex is Class 1 USB device, so will not work on Class 2 USB such as Mojo and Hugo HD USB inputs.
> 
> I don't know of an inexpensive Class 2 USB galvanic isolator.
> 
> Rob




That's sad  I thought there was a cheap solution

I been looking for something to help with noise in my desktop media pc. I do get ground hum at certain times of the day on my desktop system. Not sure if it's ground hum or other noise form the pc. 

The ifi iusb is just too expensive. Not sure if the Audioquest jitterbug helps.


----------



## x RELIC x

oliverpool said:


> That's sad  I thought there was a cheap solution
> 
> I been looking for something to help with noise in my desktop media pc. I do get ground hum at certain times of the day on my desktop system. Not sure if it's ground hum or other noise form the pc.
> 
> The ifi iusb is just too expensive. Not sure if the Audioquest jitterbug helps.




What about the Schiit Wyrd? $99 USD.

http://schiit.com/products/wyrd


----------



## oliverpool

x relic x said:


> What about the Schiit Wyrd? $99 USD.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/wyrd




Thanks! Didn't know they have something like that. A little big in size but otherwise looks like what I need.

I still need to verify if I am suffering the same noise on the mojo. I know I have it on my sound blaster x7 and even herus+. As it comes and goes I Have not heard it yet on my mojo.


----------



## Sound Eq

has there been a comparison between the mojo and ifi dsd micro
  
 how do they compare, and which has more low end bass quantity


----------



## Jazzi

hachiko270296 said:


> why didn't Chord put s more powerful amp in this thing so it can drive the HD650 etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not sure how much different they are from the HD650, but I'm currently listening to the HD600s, and Mojo is rocking it!


----------



## Currawong

hachiko270296 said:


> why didn't Chord put s more powerful amp in this thing so it can drive the HD650 etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm listening with the HD-800s and it is driving them fine. What problem do you seem to be having?


----------



## stewboss

stevemiddie said:


> Is that a serious question?


 
  
 I was wondering the same as you steve!


----------



## obsidyen

hachiko270296 said:


> why didn't Chord put s more powerful amp in this thing so it can drive the HD650 etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You should have your hearing tested. I'm not joking.


----------



## grrorr76

currawong said:


> I'm listening with the HD-800s and it is driving them fine. What problem do you seem to be having?


 

 The mojo is driving my beyer t1's a 600ohm headphone really well to.


----------



## stewboss

obsidyen said:


> You should have your hearing tested. I'm not joking.


 
 That's a good point!


----------



## Sound Eq

Maybe driving acceptably but not amazingly as guys I had the Hugo before and with my audeze lcd2 the Hugo felt bassless so I would not find it strange that the mojo would not give a full bodied sound with full size headphones

I am done with buying any amp/dac that has no bass boost as its just too much to compromise in buying gears that u can not dial in the bass to your liking

Oh I forgot I am a basshead so deal with it and I am here on audiophile


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> Maybe driving acceptably but not amazingly as guys I had the Hugo before and with my audeze lcd2 the Hugo felt bassless so I would not find it strange that the mojo would not give a full bodied sound with full size headphones




LCD-2.2 works a treat with the Mojo. Really good body and nothing lacking with the pair.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> LCD-2.2 works a treat with the Mojo. Really good body and nothing lacking with the pair.[/quote
> 
> Did u own the Hugo before so can I understand your impression is relying on having a Hugo to compare with


----------



## x RELIC x

Nope. I never mentioned the Hugo, but just responding to the comment that the Mojo may not drive full sized headphones well with full body.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> Nope. I never mentioned the Hugo, but just responding to the comment that the Mojo may not drive full sized headphones well.




Humm are u a bass lover or one of the gents who likes neutral


----------



## Rob Watts

The HD650 is 103dB 1mW 300 ohms. With Mojo's 5.3 V RMS into 300 ohms, that works out at 122 dB SPL.
  
 Need ear defenders too!
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> Humm are u a bass lover or one guys who likes neutral




I like realistic music. If the track is bass heavy I want to hear it. If I'm listening to acoustic guitar I need to know that there is weight as well as air from the strings. For reference I have a hard time getting along with the HD800.

In comparison to the DAC-19 feeding the HA-1 balanced to the LCD-2.2 the Mojo has remarkable driving power and doesn't sound thin in comparison.


----------



## Sound Eq

Al respect rob I wish one day chord could give us basshead lovers a product that basshead would love like you give products that audiophiles love 

As there are basshead audiophile out there why would you never add bass dials in your products


----------



## Takeanidea

sound eq said:


> Al respect rob I wish one day chord could give us basshead lovers a product that basshead would love like you give products that audiophiles love
> 
> As there are basshead audiophile out there why would you never add bass dials in your products


 

 Ammara and Audivarna Plus have some very sophisticated EQ tools. I've adjusted all my gear towards this EQ 


 Couldn't you do the same? That way the gear can be kept technically sound but the software can tweak it to your exact needs. Please give it a whirl and show us what your preferred signature is and I'd definitely like to take a glimpse into your world


----------



## Sound Eq

takeanidea said:


> Ammara and Audivarna Plus have some very sophisticated EQ tools. I've adjusted all my gear towards this EQ
> 
> 
> Couldn't you do the same? That way the gear can be kept technically sound but the software can tweak it to your exact needs. Please give it a whirl and show us what your preferred signature is and I'd definitely like to take a glimpse into your world


 
 yeah i like that software simply put i just raise 30hz by 5db, 63hz by 4db and lower 1khz by 1 db and raise 8khz by 1 db
  
 thats it nothing complicated
  
 i use that software when i am on my laptop but when i like to listen to music in my yard i use a transportable setup so no laptops with me


----------



## Kakki

John, Rob, thank you for your reply for the USB isolator.
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Yes the Olimex is Class 1 USB device, so will not work on Class 2 USB such as Mojo and Hugo HD USB inputs.
> 
> I don't know of an inexpensive Class 2 USB galvanic isolator.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Oh, I was not aware of the Olimex limitation... thank you for your comment.
  
 So could we expect to have a class 2 USB isolator will be prepared as one of the Mojo option in the future? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I guess that will be a delight to those who are using their PC as the music source for Mojo / Hugo!!


----------



## Watcherq

sound eq said:


> yeah i like that software simply put i just raise 30hz by 5db, 63hz by 4db and lower 1khz by 1 db and raise 8khz by 1 db
> 
> thats it nothing complicated
> 
> i use that software when i am on my laptop but when i like to listen to music in my yard i use a transportable setup so no laptops with me


 
  
 To be honest, Chord already has.  Inside the Mojo is an actual programmable processor, not only can programs run on it, the chip is a FPGA which allows Chord to change the processor.  I'm sure that it has a baseline EQ in the system.  The question should be if Chord will be willing to release a software to allow EQ to be set on a PC and import the settings into the Mojo.


----------



## Watcherq

A little OT but I'll say this: it is a pity that Shure is not collaborating with Chord on their KSE1500.  Imagine that the KSE1500 comes with a Chord Mojo as its DAC


----------



## Hachiko270296

mojo ideas said:


> Now that is an unusually provocative statement, have you seen an audiologist lately?




Excuse me? Don't speak to me like that. I don't know who you think you are. I'm sharing my experience.


----------



## aoqw76

Perhaps you can confirm more about your experience with the mojo, because to everyone else, as far as i am aware (and from personal experience when i accidentally put it into line level output mode), the mojo is capable of extreme levels of volume. Far more than is comfortable. I have hd580s which i think are not so dissimilar from yours, and the mojo can drive them with absolute ease. I read a review where someone drove big tannoy speakers direct from the mojo headphone socket (not that you would do this for very long, but it is certainly a party trick).


----------



## uzi2

hachiko270296 said:


> Excuse me? Don't speak to me like that. I don't know who you think you are. I'm sharing my experience.


 

 The problem is you are not sharing your experience. You asked a question without putting it into any context.


----------



## jcoops16

No ones asked for it yet, and why should they we're in the portable gear forum but I would love to see a Mojo TT.  I will probably never take my mojo out of the house as I just listen to podcasts when out and about. I find the mojo utterly amazing with all my headphones and would like to have it permanently hooked up to my PC and my amp and speakers.


----------



## Jazzi

Ahh, that old adage comes to mind: Please don't feed the troll.


----------



## mscott58

hachiko270296 said:


> Excuse me? Don't speak to me like that. I don't know who you think you are. I'm sharing my experience.


 
 Who is he? He's the founder, chief executive and senior designer of a hugely successful high-end audio company sharing his concern back with you based off of the experience you shared.


----------



## stevemiddie

mscott58 said:


> Who is he? He's the founder, chief executive and senior designer of a hugely successful high-end audio company sharing his concern back with you based off of the experience you shared.


 
 +1


----------



## Sound Eq

mscott58 said:


> Who is he? He's the founder, chief executive and senior designer of a hugely successful high-end audio company sharing his concern back with you based off of the experience you shared.


 
 well it could been handled in a more diplomatic way, i did not like such answer, and i do not care if he is the president of the world. All epxeriences and feedbacks should be respected
  
 well and to me owning a hugo in the past trying it with audeze lcd2 it sounded flat and boring and bassless there you have it
  
 so if someone shares his experience of the mojo with his sennheisers then its his experience and we have to respect his opinion and move on


----------



## highfell

hachiko270296 said:


> why didn't Chord put s more powerful amp in this thing so it can drive the HD650 etc  seems to be made for strictly IEM.




My mojo sounds best with either Beyerdynamic T90s or Sennheiser 600HDs than the IEMs I have and also at a volume that is set at less than half way. So from my perspective what you are stating is laughable.


----------



## Hachiko270296

mscott58 said:


> Who is he? He's the founder, chief executive and senior designer of a hugely successful high-end audio company sharing his concern back with you based off of the experience you shared.




It doesn't matter who he is, when you mock someone and tell them to get there hearing tested basically, that's disrespect.

I'm a kickboxing champion, doesn't mean I can go around kicking people's heads off just to feel important.


----------



## Sound Eq

hachiko270296 said:


> It doesn't matter who he is, when you mock someone and tell them to get there hearing tested basically, that's disrespect.


 
 do not bother yourself 
  
 you are entitled what u perceived and experienced


----------



## emrelights1973

although i enjoy my lcd2s with mojo i don't like to see "inappropriate comments" by Chord again..... they are representing a brand and a company...
  
 maybe could be ok for us to ak if he is deaf but it is not ok for a company rep. to write a comment like that....
  
 excellent product, rude people i guess...


----------



## Jazzi

hachiko270296 said:


> It doesn't matter who he is, when you mock someone and tell them to get there hearing tested basically, that's disrespect.
> 
> I'm a kickboxing champion, doesn't mean I can go around kicking people's heads off just to feel important.


 

 I guess it's up to an individual's interpretation.  Based on what most everyone has said about their experiences, I took it as genuine concern and having your hearing checked was a serious suggestion.  I guess I'm slow to take offense.


----------



## Hachiko270296

highfell said:


> My mojo sounds best with either Beyerdynamic T90s or Sennheiser 600HDs than the IEMs I have and also at a volume that is set at less than half way. So from my perspective what you are stating is laughable.




It's not really the volume, it's the dynamics. I felt the amp section isn't up to par personally. Sounds decent with my lower sensitivity stuff though.


----------



## Hachiko270296

jazzi said:


> I guess it's up to an individual's interpretation.  Based on what most everyone has said about their experiences, I took it as genuine concern and having your hearing checked was a serious suggestion.  I guess I'm slow to take offense.




I could of taken it wrong, it's the Internet, but it came across are pure sarcasm and belittling to me. The Internet is funny like that, you meet people in person and they behave respectfully but soon as they enter the keyboard warrior stadium, it's on! Haha.


----------



## Jazzi

sound eq said:


> well it could been handled in a more diplomatic way, i did not like such answer, and i do not care if he is the president of the world. All epxeriences and feedbacks should be respected


 
 What I really don't understand is why you took so much offense to responses to Hachiko (unless you're Hachiko, too).


----------



## audionewbi

hachiko270296 said:


> It's not really the volume, it's the dynamics. I felt the amp section isn't up to par personally. Sounds decent with my lower sensitivity stuff though.


 
 If you want to use Mojo as your desktop dac/amp( which mojo isn't advertised for such usage,but in my view it does a hell of a job) is surely will struggle against your desktop setup for a number of factor (one been that you are more used to the sound of your dedicated desktop setup more than the Mojo).

 I think what you are forgetting is the size factor, I do not think there is any device in the market in its size can output as much as a Mojo. I think wishes are important but having realistic demands is also as important.


----------



## Sound Eq

jazzi said:


> What I really don't understand is why you took so much offense to responses to Hachiko (unless you're Hachiko, too).


 
 and when did u join head-fi, well one think u will learn soon is that everyone should be respected and not ridiculed if he/she shares an experience that does not go along the majority of the experiences


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Hmmm, just wondering if there's any place to purchase a coax cable that can be used to connect the mojo to my DX90? I am using the DX90 provided cable and using a cheap interconnect to connect to the Mojo, and its not very efficient since the signal keeps getting cut off whenever i move the cable. Annoying!
  
 Hoping that i can get the cable locally though. Don't feel like paying a premium to get those custom made ones though hahaha.


----------



## Jazzi

sound eq said:


> and when did u join head-fi, well one think u will learn soon is that everyone should be respected and not ridiculed if he/she shares an experience that does not go along the majority of the experiences


 

 I don't disagree, and again, I don't think you (or Hachiko) were being intentionally disrespected.  Based on your statement, others thought you were suffering from hearing loss.  You (or Hachiko) suggested Mojo couldn't drive HD650s.  Everyone else seems to have a very different opinion.  You (or Hachiko) then altered the complaint to discuss levels of bass.  I think you (or Hachiko) may have complicated the issue a little, but again, I thought it was someone expressing concern for your hearing and did not think it was offensive.  Sorry if you (or Hachiko) took it that way.


----------



## Hachiko270296

audionewbi said:


> If you want to use Mojo as your desktop dac/amp( which mojo isn't advertised for such usage,but in my view it does a hell of a job) is surely will struggle against your desktop setup for a number of factor (one been that you are more used to the sound of your dedicated desktop setup more than the Mojo).
> 
> 
> I think what you are forgetting is the size factor, I do not think there is any device in the market in its size can output as much as a Mojo. I think wishes are important but having realistic demands is also as important.


You are probably right. Its mainly portable but so many where raving about this being an all in one basically.


----------



## singleended58

sound eq said:


> do not bother yourself
> 
> you are entitled what u perceived and experienced




Everyone has their own ears. I understand that is your perception and experience with your Mojo. Give it more time to burn in...
I have listened to mine every night for almost a week and can see that sometimes it sounds neutral sweet, constricted, bright and it goes back a comfortable listening with very sweet music again... I knew it gives its best performance to everyone ears and taste one day...!


----------



## Hachiko270296

​


jazzi said:


> What I really don't understand is why you took so much offense to responses to Hachiko (unless you're Hachiko, too). :mad:




Because it's just plain rude, bigeot behaviour. It doesn't matter how much money someone has, how important they think they are you can't just go around speaking to people like that. So because he made a little music device he gets a pass? Nope.


----------



## audionewbi

hachiko270296 said:


> You are probably right. Its mainly portable but so many where raving about this being an all in one basically.


 
 If you find the right synergy it can be (and that applies to all other things).
  
 I in no way consider myself a mojo fan boy and I think despite Mojo been advertised as a portable product to me it is not as it is not easily pocketable due to a)bad port placement, b)thickness, however Mojo is the only product I have which pairs greatly by itself with 90% of the gears I own. So if sound also is a factor this is the best dac/amp I own (and I do own HUGO too).
  
 To conclude again sound alone Mojo provides the biggest bang for buck, however I think Chord could have done a lot better job at port placement.


----------



## Sound Eq

jazzi said:


> I don't disagree, and again, I don't think you (or Hachiko) were being intentionally disrespected.  Based on your statement, others thought you were suffering from hearing loss.  You (or Hachiko) suggested Mojo couldn't drive HD650s.  Everyone else seems to have a very different opinion.  You (or Hachiko) then altered the complaint to discuss levels of bass.  I think you (or Hachiko) may have complicated the issue a little, but again, I thought it was someone expressing concern for your hearing and did not think it was offensive.  Sorry if you (or Hachiko) took it that way.


 
 Jazzi i just stood with Hachiko point of not getting answered the way he was answered by mojoideas, even if he owns that company as simply not me neither many care if he owns that company or not or even if he is the richest person in the world. What we care bout here is that everyone is entitled to have his opinion, and as i told you when i had the hugo i shared my opinion freely and many did not like that but they never take things personal as its a matter of taste and choice, so if I like bass and you don't then respect to you and to all others who do not like bass, but when someone who loves bass asks for bass do not simply tell him go buy a beats headphone am I making sense here? and when hachiko says it lacks dynamics with his heapdhone he is free to share that as well
  
 My point is we are here for one thing to find what we seek in sound sig and that is a long journey so lets embrace that journey together and do not refer anyone to an audiologist based to an opinion


----------



## mscott58

audionewbi said:


> If you find the right synergy it can be (and that applies to all other things).
> 
> I in no way consider myself a mojo fan boy and I think despite Mojo been advertised as a portable product to me it is not as it is not easily pocketable due to a)bad port placement, b)thickness, however Mojo is the only product I have which pairs greatly by itself with 90% of the gears I own. So if sound also is a factor this is the best dac/amp I own (and I do own HUGO too).
> 
> To conclude again sound alone Mojo provides the biggest bang for buck, however I think Chord could have done a lot better job at port placement.




Just curious where you would put the ports? Stacked with my AK100 and connected with the Syd Concept cable I find it to be highly portable. It's thicker for sure, but very easy to hold due to its smaller height and width. Cheers


----------



## audionewbi

mscott58 said:


> Just curious where you would put the ports? Stacked with my AK100 and connected with the Syd Concept cable I find it to be highly portable. It's thicker for sure, but very easy to hold due to its smaller height and width. Cheers


 
 I don't own any sys concept cable, but to me even with the sys cable the entire setup is too messy to be placed on a pocket.


----------



## Sound Eq

mscott58 said:


> Just curious where you would put the ports? Stacked with my AK100 and connected with the Syd Concept cable I find it to be highly portable. It's thicker for sure, but very easy to hold due to its smaller height and width. Cheers


 
 so lets get back to topic now when would you be able to test which you like better the sound out of ak100ii alone or stacked with mojo with your iems


----------



## GreenBow

Message to Chord please. I saw speculation that Chord will be building a module that takes SD cards to attach to the Mojo. Any chance you could build a digital radio module with the SD card module? Haha I know lots to ask, but my portable DAB only has analogue output. DAB signals are low bit rate too, but they still need a good DAC. If Chord made a DAP file player I am sure they would clean up in the DAP market.


----------



## stevemiddie

hachiko270296 said:


> It doesn't matter who he is, when you mock someone and tell them to get there hearing tested basically, that's disrespect.
> 
> I'm a kickboxing champion, doesn't mean I can go around kicking people's heads off just to feel important.


 
  
 I'm an Origami champion but I don't go around ripping up other peoples paper swans.
  
  
  (No idea why I said that really)


----------



## mscott58

sound eq said:


> so lets get back to topic now when would you be able to test which you like better the sound out of ak100ii alone or stacked with mojo with your iems




Stacked with the Mojo by a long-shot. Much better resolution with real musicality. Not sterile and not overly warm, revealing all the details but without beating you over the head with them. Won't cover up a bad recording though. 

Adding the CDM to the stack (more of a desktop/transportable setup then) adds a bit more enjoyment, both with the K10s and LCD-3's. 

Cheers


----------



## Hachiko270296

stevemiddie said:


> I'm an Origami champion but I don't go around ripping up other peoples paper swans.
> 
> 
> (No idea why I said that really)




I don't like Swans, paper included so you should! Lol


----------



## Watagump

Rousey by armbar tonight? I know that's such a cliche question.


----------



## sling5s

I've had the Mojo for two days now and here's are my impressions compared to the Bimby (Bifrost Multibit).
 I used the line out of the Mojo to Gustard H10 with JH13pro and Grado GH1.
  
 At first they sounded similar, similar tonality, presentation and similar details. But there was still something more about the Mojo. Upon further listening this is the difference, focus. What do I mean? It's like the lens of a camera.
 With the Bimby I see everything but it's a little out of focus. It's slightly blurry. Therefore, the Bimby sounds soft and warmer compared to the Mojo. The Mojo on the other hand is like a camera lens perfectly focused. No blur at all. It's clear and clean.
 In this way, the Mojo compare to the Bimby sounds more colder and clinical. Not in a harsh way but it the sense that it's more transparent--more focused. 
  
 Honestly, this little Mojo as a Dac is amazing. The imaging and resolving power is astounding. 
  
 As for the amplifier, considering it's size and portability, it sounds great. But I don't think it can be compared to a really good desktop amp which I think one the post alluded to before he got bashed.
 Maybe it was the way he put it. Right now I have the Mojo connected to the Vali and Gustard H10 and while they both have their unique qualities, I find it better than the amp in the Mojo to my ears.
  
 My future plan ultimately is to pair it with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon (for it's special and unique qualities) to take advantage of the Dac more than the amp.


----------



## Hachiko270296

watagump said:


> Rousey by armbar tonight? I know that's such a cliche question.




Holly by armbar.

Joke, Rousey by TKO.


----------



## howdy

Jamming to the Mojo/X5 and Oppo PM3, what a great combo!!


----------



## lukeap69

howdy said:


> Jamming to the Mojo/X5 and Oppo PM3, what a great combo!!


 
 +1. I'm rocking the same combo.


----------



## all999

greenbow said:


> Message to Chord please. I saw speculation that Chord will be building a module that takes SD cards to attach to the Mojo. Any chance you could build a digital radio module with the SD card module? Haha I know lots to ask, but my portable DAB only has analogue output. DAB signals are low bit rate too, but they still need a good DAC. If Chord made a DAP file player I am sure they would clean up in the DAP market.




+1


----------



## mscott58

sling5s said:


> I've had the Mojo for two days now and here's are my impressions compared to the Bimby (Bifrost Multibit).
> I used the line out of the Mojo to Gustard H10 with JH13pro and Grado GH1.
> 
> At first they sounded similar, similar tonality, presentation and similar details. But there was still something more about the Mojo. Upon further listening this is the difference, focus. What do I mean? It's like the lens of a camera.
> ...




Well said. That's why pairing the Mojo with the CDM makes it that much better. Still very happy with the Mojo direct for on the go listening. Cheers


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Second that mojo with cdm stack is fantastic!! Sounds really good with everything that I throw at it. Lcd 3 sounds fantastic on it and even hd800 sounded smooth with no sibilance at all!


----------



## highfell

hachiko270296 said:


> It's not really the volume, it's the dynamics. I felt the amp section isn't up to par personally. Sounds decent with my lower sensitivity stuff though.




thanks for clarifying


----------



## JezR

Hello all, quick question, what is CDM, I keep reading it but can't get it into context with anything. Thanks


----------



## iDesign

jezr said:


> Hello all, quick question, what is CDM, I keep reading it but can't get it into context with anything. Thanks


 

 This: http://www.aloaudio.com/amplifiers/continental-dual-mono


----------



## JezR

idesign said:


> This: http://www.aloaudio.com/amplifiers/continental-dual-mono


 
 Thanks, I thought it was an acronym for something like DAP,
  
 That's a nice looking amp, I am a tube fan.


----------



## Watagump

jezr said:


> Thanks, I thought it was an acronym for something like DAP,
> 
> That's a nice looking amp, I am a tube fan.


 
  
 Translation for all 3 letter abbreviations = $$$$$.


----------



## uzi2

watagump said:


> Translation for all 3 letter abbreviations = $$$$$.


 

 In old money that's LSD


----------



## bflat

jezr said:


> Hello all, quick question, what is CDM, I keep reading it but can't get it into context with anything. Thanks


 

 That's me. I'm a CDM - Cash Dropping Monkey.


----------



## Sound Eq

can someone please tell me what is the best way to connect the mojo to my alo mk B amp so I can listen to the amp in balanced mode , I will be using a balanced cable for my audeze connected to the alo mkB

what cable do I needs for

android-- mojo-- alo mk3B --- audeze -- balanced


----------



## iDesign

sound eq said:


> can someone please tell me what is the best way to connect the mojo to my alo mk B amp so I can listen to the amp in balanced mode , I will be using a balanced cable for my audeze connected to the alo mkB
> 
> what cable do I needs for
> 
> android-- mojo-- alo mk3B --- audeze -- balanced


 

 It seems it would be more simple and tidy to just purchase an ALO International+ if you like the ALO Rx Mk3 sound. It was my experience that the differences between the International+ and Mojo are very close and the International+ has some advantages like the gain switch, smaller size, and balanced outputs. Carrying a Chord Mojo, Android phone, and ALO Rx Mk3 just to accomplish having a balanced output seems like a tall stack of equipment that could be consolidated into one device. Obviously it would have been more ideal if the Mojo included a balanced output instead of two single-ended outputs which I seriously doubt will ever be used by most audiophiles simultaneously.


----------



## mscott58

sound eq said:


> can someone please tell me what is the best way to connect the mojo to my alo mk B amp so I can listen to the amp in balanced mode , I will be using a balanced cable for my audeze connected to the alo mkB
> 
> what cable do I needs for
> 
> android-- mojo-- alo mk3B --- audeze -- balanced




With the CDM you can't do this. You have to use a balanced source or use the USB input and CDM DAC in order to get balanced output IME. With the Mojo as an analog input I have to use the CDM's SE input and listen to the CDM SE. Cheers.


----------



## OneTallGuy

jacone said:


> Pulled trigger and ordered Mojo through Moon Audio and went with their toslink cable.
> A bit more expensive but wanted to order everything from same vendor.
> They have a big shipment due on 11/18 and it was mentioned they will have enough for all so definitely excited.
> 
> ...


 
 I am trying to decide whether to go with the Fiio x3 2nd alone or the Mojo with my Samsung Note 3.  Please advise when you get your Mojo what the differences are between the Fiio 3 by itself and the Mojo with another sound source.  
  
 Thanks


----------



## hitman1

Ok...at the meet in CT and I bought the to go cable and I still can not get the mojo to work with my SAMSUNG NOTE 4?? HELP!!!


----------



## mscott58

Since you can't buy the cool Van Nuys Mojo "ball guard" outside of Japan I decided to go the DIY route. Clearly not as pretty but just as effective. Now I can carry the Mojo in my pocket with less likelihood of the volume or power balls getting pressed accidentally, also don't risk the bands slipping down onto the balls and either blasting my ears our turning the Mojo off. 

Materials were a scrap piece of PP sheet (from an old storage box lid - hence the beautiful purple color) and a piece of thin silicone rubber sheet. I purposefully scratched up the surface of the plastic sheet to make the bands less likely to slip. Pretty easy to make a template out of paper by tracing the Mojo and then transfer the template to the plastic sheet. Cutting a stiff enough piece of plastic is the hardest part. The silicone sheet is added to both reduce the likelihood of the plastic slipping and also to protect the surface of the Mojo. Decided that cutting out the oval in the middle to let the "Mojo" graphic show through wasn't worth the effort. Also sanded down the edges of the plastic with fine-grained sandpaper to give it a better feel. All in all took about 30 minutes. 

Cheers


----------



## sling5s

x relic x said:


> This is very exciting!
> 
> Do you feel having both dac 19 and Mojo is redundant? Which would you keep if you had one to pick.


----------



## Sound Eq

mscott58 said:


> With the CDM you can't do this. You have to use a balanced source or use the USB input and CDM DAC in order to get balanced output IME. With the Mojo as an analog input I have to use the CDM's SE input and listen to the CDM SE. Cheers.


 
 so guys i am sorry for asking a stupid question then am i listening to balanced with the setup below or am i missing something
  
 android --- connected to ifi dsd micro---- rca out from ifi to rsa in into alo mk3B---- balanced headphone cable to my audeze


----------



## jamato8

sound eq said:


> so guys i am sorry for asking a stupid question then am i listening to balanced with the setup below or am i missing something
> 
> android --- connected to ifi dsd micro---- rca out from ifi to rsa in into alo mk3B---- balanced headphone cable to my audeze


 

 If the amp output balanced from a SE input which a number amps that have balanced out can do, then you are listening to balanced.


----------



## highfell

Has anyone tried Shure SE846 with the Mojo. Good synergy ??

Also any hint of hiss with those or any other sensitive IEMs.

Thanks


----------



## Sound Eq

jamato8 said:


> If the amp output balanced from a SE input which a number amps that have balanced out can do, then you are listening to balanced.


 
 thanks
  
 from ifi it goes like this --rca output from ifi to balanced rsa input into alo mk3b then rsa out balanced into audeze


----------



## DanBa

hitman1 said:


> Ok...at the meet in CT and I bought the to go cable and I still can not get the mojo to work with my SAMSUNG NOTE 4?? HELP!!!


 
  
 Q: I have an Android device, a USB DAC and a USB OTG cable which are reportedly compatible, but I have not been able to make it work. Is there a trick to make it work?
  
 R: ...
  
 FAQ
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
http://goo.gl/A4dCnP


----------



## Duncan

I can sort of see (well, hear!) the point people are making about the amp section, I will confess openly that my Pure II+ has way more headroom, power and clarity compared to the onboard amp, then again, should be considered that the amp on its own costs the same, if not slightly more than the mojo (depending on your market) so I would be upset if it wasn't better!

That being said, you have arguably a world class DAC and a pretty damned decent amp enclosed in a really small package for what is ultimately a very modest price...

You shouldn't be disappointed with it out of the box, but always consider that it has a line out mode for a reason, and if you have a good enough amp that still fits in your pocket (thankfully the Vorzuge fits in a very similar footprint!) then why not, best of both worlds


----------



## NZtechfreak

I wonder if the cable is faulty? As previously, no issues here with my Note 4...


----------



## kikouyou

mscott58 said:


> With the CDM you can't do this. You have to use a balanced source or use the USB input and CDM DAC in order to get balanced output IME. With the Mojo as an analog input I have to use the CDM's SE input and listen to the CDM SE. Cheers.




You can use SE input on CDM and balanced output. It works well and expand soundstage with Hugo.


----------



## Torq

highfell said:


> Has anyone tried Shure SE846 with the Mojo. Good synergy ??
> 
> Also any hint of hiss with those or any other sensitive IEMs.
> 
> Thanks


 

 The SE846 sounds wonderful through the Mojo (I have both).
  
 And yes, there is some very low-level hiss with the SE846/Mojo pairing.  That said, it's very quiet, it isn't volume dependent (turning up the output doesn't increase the volume of the hiss) and the same hiss is also present with the SE846 through the RSA Intruder and ALO Int+ OE.


----------



## Mython

highfell said:


> Has anyone tried Shure SE846 with the Mojo. Good synergy ??


 
  
  
=784602&advanced=1]www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=se846&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=784602&advanced=1


----------



## Ivabign

My Mojo has landed - now to figure out which IEM/CIEM to try first....
  
 V6-Stage + Toxic Silver Widow?


----------



## johndean

ivabign said:


> My Mojo has landed - now to figure out which IEM/CIEM to try first....
> 
> V6-Stage + Toxic Silver Widow?


 
 How bout some Beats iems? Hahahahaha


----------



## johndean

mscott58 said:


> Since you can't buy the cool Van Nuys Mojo "ball guard" outside of Japan I decided to go the DIY route. Clearly not as pretty but just as effective. Now I can carry the Mojo in my pocket with less likelihood of the volume or power balls getting pressed accidentally, also don't risk the bands slipping down onto the balls and either blasting my ears our turning the Mojo off.
> 
> Materials were a scrap piece of PP sheet (from an old storage box lid - hence the beautiful purple color) and a piece of thin silicone rubber sheet. I purposefully scratched up the surface of the plastic sheet to make the bands less likely to slip. Pretty easy to make a template out of paper by tracing the Mojo and then transfer the template to the plastic sheet. Cutting a stiff enough piece of plastic is the hardest part. The silicone sheet is added to both reduce the likelihood of the plastic slipping and also to protect the surface of the Mojo. Decided that cutting out the oval in the middle to let the "Mojo" graphic show through wasn't worth the effort. Also sanded down the edges of the plastic with fine-grained sandpaper to give it a better feel. All in all took about 30 minutes.
> 
> Cheers


 
 What a beautiful set of blue balls!


----------



## JaZZ

duncan said:


> I can sort of see (well, hear!) the point people are making about the amp section, I will confess openly that my Pure II+ has way more headroom, power and clarity compared to the onboard amp, then again, should be considered that the amp on its own costs the same, if not slightly more than the mojo (depending on your market) so I would be upset if it wasn't better!
> 
> That being said, you have arguably a world class DAC and a pretty damned decent amp enclosed in a really small package for what is ultimately a very modest price...
> 
> You shouldn't be disappointed with it out of the box, but always consider that it has a line out mode for a reason, and if you have a good enough amp that still fits in your pocket (thankfully the Vorzuge fits in a very similar footprint!) then why not, best of both worlds


 
  
 For those who still don't know: As with the Hugo, you have to use the _headphone output_ to feed external amps – hence with a signal considered not good enough on its own. That doesn't make sense, particularly when the Mojo's headphone output is more than strong enough for the headphones used – which it is in most cases except for the few with extremely low sensitivity. Underlined by extremely low harmonic-distortion figures according to the specs and the developer, Rob Watts, whose opinion about external amps for the Hugo can be read here and here. And since Hugo and Mojo share virtually the same design...
  
 A systematic comparision with all my amps and the direct connection to the Hugo (and lately the «best», most accurate and neutral amp I know – the Corda Symphony – with the Mojo) showed that Hugo and Mojo sound best without additional amplification: more accurate, more transparent, faster, more detailed. I've paid special attention to very low bass notes – and there both DACs/amps are every bit as powerful as the external amp, moreover they show better control. One thing that also struck me is the more forgiving nature of the amps: all of them sound a bit rounder and smoother – less focussed –, which goes hand in hand with a sense of greater space and an illusion of increased «clarity». Tested with HiFiMan HE1000, Sennheiser HD 800 and Shure SE846, among others.
  
 Like many tube amps also solid-state amps produce harmonic distortion that sounds pleasing to the ears. It's easy to mix that up with higher sound quality, the more so as this trait contributes to an icreased forgivingness toward tonal imbalances and resonances. So if you prefer a more puristic approach and are too lazy to carry an extra amp with you, there's a convenient tool for getting your sound where you want it to be if it's not quite there yet: an equalizer – like the one that's possibly built into your audio player. That way you're indepenent of the sonic synergy an amp may create between the Mojo and your head-/earphone after all, with above-mentioned disadvantages from a technical perspective.


----------



## Ivabign

johndean said:


> How bout some Beats iems? Hahahahaha


 
  

 You'll have to lend me one of your pairs


----------



## mscott58

kikouyou said:


> You can use SE input on CDM and balanced output. It works well and expand soundstage with Hugo.




Really? Didn't get it to work before. Will try again and hope it does work. Thanks!


----------



## mscott58

johndean said:


> What a beautiful set of blue balls!




Yeah, they're clearly not happy they got blocked...


----------



## johndean

ivabign said:


> You'll have to lend me one of your pairs


 
 I have a U2 signed pair if you want them .LOL


----------



## Watagump

ivabign said:


> My Mojo has landed - now to figure out which IEM/CIEM to try first....
> 
> V6-Stage + Toxic Silver Widow?


 
  
 Your Noble K10's, oh wait, sorry that was mean.


----------



## kikouyou

mscott58 said:


> Really? Didn't get it to work before. Will try again and hope it does work. Thanks!


 

 That is the way I have been using my CDM since I have it. In addition you get much more power out. You can probably increase further the soundstage by using the USB input of the CDM, but for me Hugo/Mojo SE out to CDM Balanced out to an HE1K is the best combination for DSD (CDM DAC does not work well in DSD with Mac Audirvana). I must say that the Wolfson DAC in the CDM is really good and in PCM it is really hard to differentiate it with the Hugo knowing that in increases the soundstage further (It is balanced out from the DAC). I do not have the Mojo yet, but I am looking forward to compare how the combination will play on the warm side. Too bad Chord dismissed balanced out on their portable gear. I talked to Rob Watt about it but he did not convinced me in saying that SE was as good as balanced.


----------



## Mython

From 4 days_ (and 32 pages)_ ago:
  
   
  
 Quote:


sling5s said:


> can we move beyond the "____" jokes.


 
   
 

 Agreed.
  
  
 Can we?
  
_Please...?_


----------



## johndean

mython said:


> From 4 days _(and 32 pages)_ ago:
> 
> Well if the dealers had enough stock I could be comparing the Mojo right now to the Yggy , Gumby , 2Qute , ifi idsd and 2qute which I happen to have !
> So lighten up .
> ...


----------



## Watagump

mython said:


> From 4 days_ (and 32 pages)_ ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you nuts?


----------



## Ivabign

johndean said:


> I have a U2 signed pair if you want them .LOL


 

 No doubt....


----------



## x RELIC x

sling5s said:


> This is very exciting!
> 
> Do you feel having both dac 19 and Mojo is redundant? Which would you keep if you had one to pick.




No, I don't find them redundant at all. For moving about I would obviously use the Mojo. When I'm tied to my desk I would rather not deal with battery management on the Mojo so I'm quite happy to use the DAC-19, which I also enjoy immensely. It's also nice to have a different presentation now and again but don't feel either is lacking compared to the other. The Mojo has gone on the Canadian tour and I will say I miss it already.


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> I can sort of see (well, hear!) the point people are making about the amp section, I will confess openly that my Pure II+ has way more headroom, power and clarity compared to the onboard amp, then again, should be considered that the amp on its own costs the same, if not slightly more than the mojo (depending on your market) so I would be upset if it wasn't better!
> 
> That being said, you have arguably a world class DAC *and a pretty damned decent amp enclosed in a really small package* for what is ultimately a very modest price...
> 
> You shouldn't be disappointed with it out of the box, but always consider that *it has a line out mode for a reason*, and if you have a good enough amp that still fits in your pocket (thankfully the Vorzuge fits in a very similar footprint!) then why not, best of both worlds




Just thought I'd clarify this. The Mojo does not have a seperate 'decent amp' included. The Mojo's output is the analogue section straight out from the DAC like the Hugo. It's much simpler (and cleaner) than the typical DAC/amp setup usually found in such devices. Think of the Mojo as full time line out through the headphone ports with variable power control. When setting the Mojo to 'line out mode' it's just a shortcut to 3V output but the volume can be adjusted after that as the user sees fit (you aren't bypassing anything as there is nothing to bypass). 

You really can't get any cleaner output from the Mojo DAC. The DAC output is also very powerful and as Rob pointed out yesterday (a few pages ago already) the Mojo outputs *5.3 V RMS* in to 300 Ohm will drive the HD650 to 122 dB. 




rob watts said:


> The HD650 is 103dB 1mW 300 ohms. With Mojo's 5.3 V RMS into 300 ohms, that works out at 122 dB SPL.
> 
> Need ear defenders too!
> 
> Rob


----------



## NZtechfreak

Tried this instore with a 6P and it works nicely. Not seen a micro USB to C cable yet.

Note: the 6P has several USB connection modes, the one for using external storage is the one that I presume operates all external USB devices, as that was the one required one for the Mojo to work.


----------



## MrBucket

hitman1 said:


> Ok...at the meet in CT and I bought the to go cable and I still can not get the mojo to work with my SAMSUNG NOTE 4?? HELP!!!


 
 So strange that it finally worked once you put some music on your internal storage.  Has anyone else had the issue where it refuses to play music on a SD card and only will play off internal storage?


----------



## NZtechfreak

mrbucket said:


> So strange that it finally worked once you put some music on your internal storage.  Has anyone else had the issue where it refuses to play music on a SD card and only will play off internal storage?




Wow, strange bug fix. My music is only on the external SD.


----------



## mscott58

kikouyou said:


> That is the way I have been using my CDM since I have it. In addition you get much more power out. You can probably increase further the soundstage by using the USB input of the CDM, but for me Hugo/Mojo SE out to CDM Balanced out to an HE1K is the best combination for DSD (CDM DAC does not work well in DSD with Mac Audirvana). I must say that the Wolfson DAC in the CDM is really good and in PCM it is really hard to differentiate it with the Hugo knowing that in increases the soundstage further (It is balanced out from the DAC). I do not have the Mojo yet, but I am looking forward to compare how the combination will play on the warm side. Too bad Chord dismissed balanced out on their portable gear. I talked to Rob Watt about it but he did not convinced me in saying that SE was as good as balanced.


 
 You are 100% correct that the CDM can play balanced off the SE input of the Mojo. Why the heck didn't that work the first time I tried it?!?
  
 Anyway, continue to recommend that pairing - AK100->Mojo->CDM. 
  
 For those that say the CDM tube-amp only adds "noise" or makes it less "real" - if the sound I'm hearing is wrong, then I don't want to be right! 
  
 Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

mscott58 said:


> You are 100% correct that the CDM can play balanced off the SE input of the Mojo. Why the heck didn't that work the first time I tried it?!?
> 
> Anyway, continue to recommend that pairing - AK100->Mojo->CDM.
> 
> ...




Nothing wrong going from source > DAC > amp of your preference - it just isn't the absolute cleanest solution from a technical standpoint. Seems like a killer combo and I've always wanted to try the CDM. Perhaps I should make a trip to Headphonebar to try one.


----------



## kikouyou

mscott58 said:


> You are 100% correct that the CDM can play balanced off the SE input of the Mojo. Why the heck didn't that work the first time I tried it?!?
> 
> Anyway, continue to recommend that pairing - AK100->Mojo->CDM.
> 
> ...


 

 I am considering an AK100 as they get pretty cheap, that would use with optical output to mojo. What would be the limitations of this setup in term of playback capabilities (DSD, 24/192KHzPCM and so on?) I guess everything gets out in PCM including DSD but is it an equivalent of DSD over PCM we have in Audirvana? 
 Also what is the biggest micro SD that can be slotted in? as I saw that 200GB are available now
 Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

kikouyou said:


> I am considering an AK100 as they get pretty cheap, that would use with optical output to mojo. What would be the limitations of this setup in term of playback capabilities (DSD, 24/192KHzPCM and so on?) I guess everything gets out in PCM including DSD but is it an equivalent of DSD over PCM we have in Audirvana?
> Also what is the biggest micro SD that can be slotted in? as I saw that 200GB are available now
> Thanks




As I noted in my review:

1) Micro USB input - Capable of 44kHz to 768kHz PCM and DSD64, DSD128 and DSD256 in DoP format.
Driverless on Mac, Android and Linux OS. However Windows Vista, 7, 8, and 10 will require a driver which can be found on Chord’s Mojo webpage.

2) Coaxial S/PDIF 3.5mm two pole mono input - Capable of playing 44.1kHz to 384kHz PCM (768kHz special operation) and DSD64, DSD128 in DoP format.

3) Standard S/PDIF optical TOSlink input - Capable of playing 44.1kHz to 192kHz PCM and DSD64 in DoP format.


----------



## kikouyou

x relic x said:


> As I noted in my review:
> 
> 1) Micro USB input - Capable of 44kHz to 768kHz PCM and DSD64, DSD128 and DSD256 in DoP format.
> Driverless on Mac, Android and Linux OS. However Windows Vista, 7, 8, and 10 will require a driver which can be found on Chord’s Mojo webpage.
> ...


 

 Thank you Relic, and sorry if I was not clear, I was referring to the output capabilities of the AK100 with its TOSlink as I could not find it yet. I guess the AK100 and others do not have coax outputs, but I may be wrong.


----------



## x RELIC x

kikouyou said:


> Thank you Relic, and sorry if I was not clear, I was referring to the output capabilities of the AK100 with its TOSlink as I could not find it yet. I guess the AK100 and others do not have coax outputs, but I may be wrong.




Sorry, misunderstood. Based on reports in this thread users are getting 192kHz from the AK120 optical out depending on the quality of the cable. I imagine DSD in a FLAC wrapper (DoP) would work but I can't confirm (AFAIK no optical can transmit DSD *natively*). I'm pretty sure the AK120 has the same optical out as the AK100.


----------



## sling5s

I've been tortured about this because I think the Mojo is plain awesome. But I have to choose between the Dac 19 and Mojo and I have decided to sell my Mojo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's two days old and hardly has much time on it. It's from TTVJ.  Please PM.


----------



## mscott58

sling5s said:


> I've been tortured about this because I think the Mojo is plain awesome. But I have to choose between the Dac 19 and Mojo and I have decided to sell my Mojo.    It's two days old and hardly has much time on it. It's from TTVJ.  Please PM.


 

Assume your use-case is desktop?


----------



## Watagump

sling5s said:


> I've been tortured about this because I think the Mojo is plain awesome. But I have to choose between the Dac 19 and Mojo and I have decided to sell my Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I will offer 2 dolla and lunch at In N Out burger.


----------



## audionewbi

I spent the day with various sources, daps, dac and amp. There were to many variable for me to check however at the end I ended up sticking with Ak120 and Mojo and for my IEM I decided to stick with IE800. 

 Here are pro and cons of using Mojo instead of Ak120:
  
*Pros:*

Noticeable improvement in treble, IE800 can at times sound artifical when it comes to treble as the treble sounds more resolving than it the music itself is. 
Layering, midrange and dynamic improved. 
No noticeable improvement in bass, can't say it added or improved on IE800 bass in any way
 *Cons:*

Reduction in soundstage width: Ak120 offer a more wider sound. AK120 sounded wider and perhaps a little more open than Mojo. This is the noticeable thing with Mojo, it soundstage and be smaller than most high end daps and its bigger brother, the chord HUGO.


----------



## sling5s

mscott58 said:


> Assume your use-case is desktop?


 

 Yes, I'm planning on pairing the Dac 19 with Cavalli Liquid Carbon.


----------



## mscott58

sling5s said:


> Yes, I'm planning on pairing the Dac 19 with Cavalli Liquid Carbon.




Got it. So then the great value of the Mojo's portability doesn't figure into your equation much. Cheers


----------



## sling5s

mscott58 said:


> Got it. So then the great value of the Mojo's portability doesn't figure into your equation much. Cheers


 

 I don't do much portable-ing.


----------



## MusicJunky

Dont know if this has been asked and answered before but has anybody heard the mojo with the aaw w500 ciem?


----------



## sling5s

sling5s said:


> I've been tortured about this because I think the Mojo is plain awesome. But I have to choose between the Dac 19 and Mojo and I have decided to sell my Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I can't do it. It's too good. I'll have to think some more on this.


----------



## hitman1

Hello:
       I had a great time at the meet in Connecticut. I figured out finally why I could not get the MOJO to work on my Samsung Galaxy Note 4. I just bought a new Sandisk 128GB card ad moved my music to it. I d=found if I moved my music to the phones internal storage it was found and worked fine. It could not find it and read it from the 128gb card?? So I can get it to work. I just have to figure out why Onkyo will not see it on my SD 128gb card.
  
 Met Mrbucket and Skyyy. I had a great time. Heard the TH900 finally! Loed it and Listened to some Stax head phones and HD800. The best headphone for me was the DHARMA!!! I did enjoy Mr SPeakers Ether C. Very large sound stage and great sound. MOJO sounded great also!!


----------



## WCDchee

audionewbi said:


> I spent the day with various sources, daps, dac and amp. There were to many variable for me to check however at the end I ended up sticking with Ak120 and Mojo and for my IEM I decided to stick with IE800.
> 
> 
> Here are pro and cons of using Mojo instead of Ak120:
> ...




I definitely agree with the last part, which is what's making me have second thoughts about the mojo.

I know it's been debated to death the benefit of external amplifiers with the Hugo and mojo, but my experience tells me that both the Hugo and the mojo have some ways to go in terms of stepping up their game with external amplifiers. 

The Hugo, now, does very well unamplified. In the portable realm, even with the vorzuge pure 2, I find the Hugo to perform better unamped. The mojo, however, not so. Yea it's resolving and transparent, more so than any DAP, but amplification makes a HUGE difference to its soundstaging capabilities.

I was so keen on the mojo and so close to buying it due to its amazing dac. I even sold the pure 2 to get it. However, soundstaging plays one of the biggest roles in my enjoyment of music. I realised I enjoy my x5 pure 2 stack more than the mojo due to that.


----------



## audionewbi

wcdchee said:


> I definitely agree with the last part, which is what's making me have second thoughts about the mojo.
> 
> I know it's been debated to death the benefit of external amplifiers with the Hugo and mojo, but my experience tells me that both the Hugo and the mojo have some ways to go in terms of stepping up their game with external amplifiers.
> 
> ...


 
 To me amping can improve the soundstage however it screws with the rest of the sound and as a result I dont amp mine. At really complex classical passage the sound can get over crowded as the soundstage isn't cable of dealing with such intensity but thankfully I got other gears to deal with such classical music.
  
 I havent found an amp that is able to 'fix' the soundstage without screwing with the rest of Mojo sound, I own 10 portable amp just to be clear.


----------



## JACONE

wcdchee said:


> I definitely agree with the last part, which is what's making me have second thoughts about the mojo.
> 
> I know it's been debated to death the benefit of external amplifiers with the Hugo and mojo, but my experience tells me that both the Hugo and the mojo have some ways to go in terms of stepping up their game with external amplifiers.
> 
> ...


 

 This is interesting! I'm getting the Mojo to pair it with my AK 120 but if the AK 120 has a wider soundstage then it could be a deal-breaker. My expectation is that the Mojo should be better in every to the AK 120 but if it's not, it's bothersome.


----------



## rkt31

someone posted about mojo driving Beyer t1 600ohm easily. has anybody tested Beyer dt880 600 ohm with mojo ? I recently bought Beyer dt880 600ohm but could not test it with my Hugo as Hugo is giving trouble due to internal battery. I hope Hugo to be repaired soon till then any impressions of Beyer with mojo ?


----------



## verber

I have spent around a week listening to the Mojo... primarily using a HD800.  A bit of time I used a pair of Westone ES5 or fed the DACs into a Chord SPM-1200 amplifier which was driving Martin Logan Aerius speakers.  I did back to back comparisons between the Mojo, Geek Out V2, CEntrance HiFi-M8, and my typical reference which is a Larvy DA11.  Of course everything was matched within 1db. Related is that 1.5ys ago I wrote up my experience comparing the Hugo, DA-11, HiFi-M8 and last week spent a bit of time comparing the Hugo with the Mojo. Some brief notes of other options are on my recommended portable DACs page. All the comments below are based on the HD800... but I found my preferences with the ES5 and Martin Logan lined up with the HD800.  
  
 Short summary DA11 / Hugo >> Mojo > GOV2 Balanced >> GOV2 Single Ended > HiFi-M8
  
 I think people are over hyping the Mojo. Yes, it is the new benchmark for portable sound quality that doesn't have the Hugo's price tag.  Yes, for many people using the Mojo could be an end-game. To that point, the Mojo is my end-game because I have been moving toward a more minimalist/simple life... but that doesn't mean that it competes with the best DACs or is game changing. I have heard a number of DACs which I think are significantly better than the Mojo (or the Hugo). There are even "mid-range" components which will outperform it. There are other portable systems which have a similar price/SQ or get close to the same SQ at whatever price. Caveats aside, the Mojo is my second favorite portable DAC/amp after the Hugo which I, and many other people have found it quite enjoyable.
  
 While I prefer the Mojo to the GOV2 running balanced, it was a slight preference. From a pure sound quality / cost, I think the GOV2 is a better value than the Mojo if your headphones are wired for balanced use or are efficient.
  
 The only portable DAC in 2015 that I would like to try (because I think it could be equal or better sounding to my ears) is the Resonessence Labs Concero HP.
  
 All of the DACs listed above had adequate power to drive the HD800 reasonably well, but none match a good desktop amplifier. For example,  a nice Eddie Current amp or a Headamp GS-X mk2 would provide an improvement in sound quality over the built in amplifiers.  Yes, I have read the assertions that "the Mojo doesn't have an amp ... just a simple variable line out. You can't get cleaner than that"  That may be, but the HD800 appreciate a larger P2P voltage swing that what the Mojo is able to do by itself, so a good quality amplifier will sound better... not because it's adding coloration, but because it is more capable.
  
 I am not going to spend much time on DA-11 / Hugo vs Mojo because in every way I found the the DA-11 & Hugo superior to the Mojo, I know some people feel that the Mojo is an improvement over the Hugo, but I didn't find that at any time.  The Mojo was a bit warmer, but I felt this was a smoothing out of details and maybe some high frequency roll off, which I don't think is a good trade-off.  There are some people who prefer the Mojo's more euphonic sound compared to the Hugo but I am not one of them. The Mojo has better ergonomics for portable use and a much more reasonable price point.
  
 The Mojo vs GOV2 running balanced was surprisingly close... which is impressive given the price point of the GOV2. Not surprisingly, the GOV2 was noticeably better running balanced than when running single ended. In general, I preferred the Mojo to the GOV2, though there were a few times that I found the GOV2 had better dynamics (especially in the bass register) and the GOV also seemed to have a bit better high frequency extension which at times gave it more of a sense air but sometimes was fatiguing.
  
 I found the Mojo SQ superior to the HiFi-M8 in every way with the headphones I used. The HiFi-M8 might be better than the Mojo at handing headphones which are more power hungry than the the HD800, but since I don't own any of these, it's a moot point.
  
 Here should be detailed notes... but I accidentally deleted them and am not going to bother trying to recreate them.  Below are some preliminary notes I didn't delete from my first day listing.  They might give a sense of how I thought the GOV and Mojo compared:
  
 bird on wire - jennifer warners
 gov+bass better dynamics 
 mojo+cymbics crisp
  
 aja - steely dan
 gov more high end - sounds more open, but also felt a bit fatiguing  
  
 street no name - u2
 gov -sounded a bit lean, substance was missing
  
 chesky binaural sampler
 mojo+had a much better sense of space
  
 get rhythm - ry coder
 mojo+better separation, easier to listen for specific instruments
  
 diane krall
 gov2 - slightly thin... felt like something was missing
  
 Shostakovich: Symphony #11 In G Minor, Op. 103, "Year 1905"
 GOV2+ better dynamics for the drums
 mojo+tone was more crisp
  
 I will overcome - mastered by a friend, heard it live
 Mojo nailed it.  Tone and space. Room had an echo which the Mojo captured perfectly 
 GOV2- sounded a bit  grainy?!
  
 Symphony No. 2 "Romantic" (Allegro con brio)
 mojo + smoother… but missing some details
 gov more detail, but a bit strident (trumpets)


----------



## NZtechfreak

I did a volume matched comparison with the GOV2 and your findings echoed my own, not much in it overall with the Mojo edging the GOV2 in balanced mode and FRM filter (I also preferred the bass of the GOV2 at times).


----------



## x RELIC x

Great post verber.


----------



## georgelai57

After 7 hours driving custom IEMs, my battery light just turned red. Is this more or less what to expect?


----------



## imattersuk

hitman1 said:


> Hello:
> I had a great time at the meet in Connecticut. I figured out finally why I could not get the MOJO to work on my Samsung Galaxy Note 4. I just bought a new Sandisk 128GB card ad moved my music to it. I d=found if I moved my music to the phones internal storage it was found and worked fine. It could not find it and read it from the 128gb card?? So I can get it to work. I just have to figure out why Onkyo will not see it on my SD 128gb card.
> 
> Met Mrbucket and Skyyy. I had a great time. Heard the TH900 finally! Loed it and Listened to some Stax head phones and HD800. The best headphone for me was the DHARMA!!! I did enjoy Mr SPeakers Ether C. Very large sound stage and great sound. MOJO sounded great also!!


 
 That is a strange one, must be specific to your model of phone. I moved all my music from internal to SD card on the LG G4, Onkyo & Hiby pick it up fine. Good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## ahossam

I've tried my cousin chord mojo with my dunu dn2kj, wow...just simply amazing, i will get this little amazing black box next month.


----------



## imattersuk

x relic x said:


> Great post @verber.


 
 +1 and totally agree that Hugo is better than Mojo. I heard them together briefly and instantly found the Hugo to be more open and detailed, i'm talking within 30 secs of a quick 15 minute demo. I actually went to the dealer with the intention of buying a Hugo but he said hang on try this and brought out the Mojo he had received the day before, mainly because I went in with my phone +HA-2 stack. Also allowed me to take the Mojo on a 14 day home trial, it never went back because as good as the Hugo is the Mojo is spectacular value for money. At the end of the day Chord aren't stupid, there's no way they were going to produce something for a third of the price that betters a £1400 product, that would be commercial suicide so a bit of perspective is needed amongst all the super hyped up reviews / posts claiming that Mojo beats Hugo.
  
 There's always something "better" out there but i'm very happy to have saved £1000 and means I can now have my PM3's plus a decent set of new IEM's, Audiofly A180's arriving today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ps. I'm currently reviewing a very nice USB to Micro USB cable with Macbook Pro > Mojo, will post up a link when complete but I can tell you now it's a HUGE improvement over the stock cable that Chord supply.


----------



## highfell

torq said:


> The SE846 sounds wonderful through the Mojo (I have both).
> 
> And yes, there is some very low-level hiss with the SE846/Mojo pairing.  That said, it's very quiet, it isn't volume dependent (turning up the output doesn't increase the volume of the hiss) and the same hiss is also present with the SE846 through the RSA Intruder and ALO Int+ OE.




I had hoped the answer would be zero hiss. I have been holding off upgrading my TP10s with the Hugo until I find a suitable no hiss solution and wondered if the Mojo would work with the SE946. I guess it does for you, I just have OCD with hiss


----------



## spook76

highfell said:


> I had hoped the answer would be zero hiss. I have been holding off upgrading my TP10s with the Hugo until I find a suitable no hiss solution and wondered if the Mojo would work with the SE946. I guess it does for you, I just have OCD with hiss



Not to gainsay someone but I am also utterly intolerant of hiss and the Mojo SE846 combination produces an absolutely black background. The only portable that equals the Mojo is Ray Samuels Lightning and Intruder for having a blackhole quiet background and trust me prog music as long as some songs are have a lot of very quiet passages for me to hear hiss.


----------



## Kerouac

watagump said:


> ivabign said:
> 
> 
> > My Mojo has landed - now to figure out which IEM/CIEM to try first....
> ...


 
  
 The V6 Stage is a pretty good sounding iem (!) and I guess you've also read this post recently:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/684787/noble-audio-the-wizard-returns/16110#post_12072708 




 I'm on the fence for selling my own V6S, but only because its soundsignature reminds me too much on another totl iem in my collection and I like diversity for listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


imattersuk said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Great post @verber.
> ...


 
 Now, this makes sense...I always had a hard time believing that the Mojo would beat the much more expensive Hugo from the same company. Of course the Mojo has a very interesting pricetag (at only 1/3 of Hugo) and it's more portable on its own. Although when I read that many Mojo owners use it with an extra amp (so you got a dap + Mojo + amp stack) then I wonder: where's the portable benefit after all


----------



## imattersuk

You absolutely do not need an amp with the Mojo in my opinion.
  
 The DAP vs Phone subject is a different matter.


----------



## JaZZ

verber said:


> All of the DACs listed above had adequate power to drive the HD800 reasonably well, but none match a good desktop amplifier. For example,  a Headlamp GS-1 EC Super7, Headamp GS-X mk2 all would provide an improvement in sound quality over the built in amplifiers. Yes, I have read the assertions that "the Mojo doesn't have an amp ... just a simple variable line out. You can't get cleaner than that"  That may be, but the HD800 appreciate a larger voltage swing that what the Mojo is able to do by itself, so a good quality amplifier will sound better... not because it's adding coloration, but because it is more capable.


 
  
 The famous «voltage swing»... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A buzzword with no technical meaning behind it. How do you actually know that the Mojo has a deficit there? And that the amps don't color the sound? I'm honestly interested in such an amp BTW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Both Hugo and Mojo drive HE1000 and HD 800 with ease and to my full satisfaction – none of my amps does it better. I guess it depends on personal sonic preference and sonic ideals. To me every amp I attach to them makes the sound less accurate, but certainly more forgiving, thanks to the rounded edges providing a smoothness and «refinement» pleasing to the ears.
  
 Maybe it's not easy to swallow, but euphony and accuracy aren't one and the same. Apart from that, some amps may indeed create a better tonal synergy with specific headphones than others, and this mechanism may also be in play here. But it would be a shame to not make use of the Hugo's/Mojo's unique feature to renounce a dedicated headphone amplifier in the interest of highest signal accuracy – there are alternative methods for modifying the sonic balance of a headphone to one's preference.
  


kerouac said:


> Now, this makes sense...I always had a hard time believing that the Mojo would beat the much more expensive Hugo from the same company. Of course the Mojo has a very interesting pricetag (at only 1/3 of Hugo) and it's more portable on its own.


 
  
 Yes, I can confirm that: To my ears the Hugo sounds slightly airier, more refined and threedimensional.
   





> Although when I read that many Mojo owners use it with an extra amp (so you got a dap + Mojo + amp stack) then I wonder: where's the portable benefit after all


 
  
 Indeed!


----------



## Jimmy6

Hi all,
  
 I just wanted to know whether I'm in the minority when I tested the Mojo with my Iphone 6+ using the Apple CCK. 
  
 I got lots of buzzing interference sounds whilst listening to music. However, once I turned my phone to flight mode, all the interference sounds stopped.
  
 I also tried the Hugo that same day, but interference was a lot less to negligible. The store owner stated that the Hugo has a thicker case ? But he also mentioned that I was the first to complain about interference from my mobile.
  
 FYI testing both units, there was a slight hiss on the hugo with no music playing to which there was none on the Mojo. 
  
 Cheers
 James


----------



## imattersuk

jimmy6 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to know whether I'm in the minority when I tested the Mojo with my Iphone 6+ using the Apple CCK.
> 
> ...


 
 A common issue that's been discussed on here a lot, it's my only criticism as Mojo is marketed as a mobile product. I plan to experiment with some different cables to see if it can be eliminated.


----------



## Jimmy6

imattersuk said:


> A common issue that's been discussed on here a lot, it's my only criticism as Mojo is marketed as a mobile product. I plan to experiment with some different cables to see if it can be eliminated.


 
  
 Cheers. Thanks for letting me know. If you find one, let me know 
  
 James


----------



## sonickarma

Nice visual size comparison


----------



## audionewbi

More impression update:
  
*Calyx M vs Mojo:*
 After a long period of absence from listening to calyx M (roughly about amonth) I took out the calyx M from its storage case. Last time when I put it in the case it was fully charge, now it was down to 20-30% so it conforms for me that calyx M does discharge its battery over time. However not a problem I have a dedicated external battery power for it.
 I have lately got the Mojo and initially I thought they both sound the same albeit Mojo sounding better in terms of producing a more layering and overall presentation. A while passed and I am more familiar with Mojo. I can say with a more confidence that I was wrong, calyx M is in no way inferior to Mojo. Mojo performance varies with different digital input, for its size Mojo is a beast of a device when it comes to providing raw power however I am an IEM user and calyx M is able to drive my IEM just fine. 
 I think Mojo sounds too thick for its own good, it has amazing layering but end of the day small soundstage paired with thick layered sound does not provide a fun listen.

 HUGO is still the benchmark for me when it comes to portability and reference performance. Mojo loves to be paired with headphone, infact it is with headphone that I had it sounding best. Something like the AKG K812 to me compensates for the thick sound of Mojo and improves on the soundstage. AKG k812 and headphone of such nature arent quiet portable and to me that defeats the purpose.


----------



## uzi2

kerouac said:


> Although when I read that many Mojo owners use it with an extra amp (so you got a dap + Mojo + amp stack) then I wonder: where's the portable benefit after all


 
 The real portable benefit will come when Chord undertakes a joint venture with a DAP manufacturer...


----------



## ahossam

Hi guys, how does chord mojo compare to cypherlabs picollo dac in terms of sound quality? any input will be much appreciated.


----------



## griff2

jazz said:


> For those who still don't know: As with the Hugo, you have to use the _headphone output_ to feed external amps – hence with a signal considered not good enough on its own. That doesn't make sense, particularly when the Mojo's headphone output is more than strong enough for the headphones used – which it is in most cases except for the few with extremely low sensitivity. Underlined by extremely low harmonic-distortion figures according to the specs and the developer, Rob Watts, whose opinion about external amps for the Hugo can be read here and here. And since Hugo and Mojo share virtually the same design...
> 
> A systematic comparision with all my amps and the direct connection to the Hugo (and lately the «best», most accurate and neutral amp I know – the Corda Symphony – with the Mojo) showed that Hugo and Mojo sound best without additional amplification: more accurate, more transparent, faster, more detailed. I've paid special attention to very low bass notes – and there both DACs/amps are every bit as powerful as the external amp, moreover they show better control. One thing that also struck me is the more forgiving nature of the amps: all of them sound a bit rounder and smoother – less focussed –, which goes hand in hand with a sense of greater space and an illusion of increased «clarity». Tested with HiFiMan HE1000, Sennheiser HD 800 and Shure SE846, among others.
> 
> Like many tube amps also solid-state amps produce harmonic distortion that sounds pleasing to the ears. It's easy to mix that up with higher sound quality, the more so as this trait contributes to an icreased forgivingness toward tonal imbalances and resonances. So if you prefer a more puristic approach and are too lazy to carry an extra amp with you, there's a convenient tool for getting your sound where you want it to be if it's not quite there yet: an equalizer – like the one that's possibly built into your audio player. That way you're indepenent of the sonic synergy an amp may create between the Mojo and your head-/earphone after all, with above-mentioned disadvantages from a technical perspective.


 
 I found the reverse.  I'm using Sennheiser HD-25 1 II: directly out of the Mojo the sound seems present and correct, but when used with a Ray Samuels SR-71a, the sound goes to a whole new level.  The sound becomes rock solid and more like listening to musicians playing instruments; without the Ray Samuels the sound seem to collapse in on itself and become more hi-fi (ie impressive noises but less music).  To my ears, the extra amplification is not adding tonal euphony but is instead making the most of the DAC.
  
 I have a theory that it's to do with the power supply: when using headphones more current is drawn and in a varying manner, ie it varies with the music.  This varying of current affects (I think modulates) the power supply voltage which affects the DAC, amplification and ultimately the sound. By connecting directly to an amp, there is less current drawn and no variation.  This might also explain why companies such as Naim claim improvements to their amps' sound quality when external power supplies are added.  Just my 2CW.


----------



## peareye

audionewbi said:


> More impression update:
> 
> *Calyx M vs Mojo:*
> After a long period of absence from listening to calyx M (roughly about amonth) I took out the calyx M from its storage case. Last time when I put it in the case it was fully charge, now it was down to 20-30% so it conforms for me that calyx M does discharge its battery over time. However not a problem I have a dedicated external battery power for it.
> ...


 
 I also have a high regard for the Caylx...other than battery life. I think the Mojo is kind of redundant with such a fine
  
 player! I remember it's been about a year now that the Caylx was released and people were complaining of it's size.
  
 How one year changes things....when now there are so many large daps and phones on the market. I also think
  
 the cost of 899.00 us dollars is also now a bit of a bargain compared to the prices of the newest entrys. I would rather
  
 walk around with a single Calyx than a phone strapped to a Mojo!!! And I also enjoy iems most of the time...especially
  
 the Final Audio kind!


----------



## Rob Watts

griff2 said:


> I found the reverse.  I'm using Sennheiser HD-25 1 II: directly out of the Mojo the sound seems present and correct, but when used with a Ray Samuels SR-71a, the sound goes to a whole new level.  The sound becomes rock solid and more like listening to musicians playing instruments; without the Ray Samuels the sound seem to collapse in on itself and become more hi-fi (ie impressive noises but less music).  To my ears, the extra amplification is not adding tonal euphony but is instead making the most of the DAC.
> 
> I have a theory that it's to do with the power supply: when using headphones more current is drawn and in a varying manner, ie it varies with the music.  This varying of current affects (I think modulates) the power supply voltage which affects the DAC, amplification and ultimately the sound. By connecting directly to an amp, there is less current drawn and no variation.  This might also explain why companies such as Naim claim improvements to their amps' sound quality when external power supplies are added.  Just my 2CW.


 

 I do not buy this all. You need to bear in mind several facts:
  
 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
 2. Mojo amplifier has a very high power supply rejection ratio.
 3. The output is pure class A at 5v RMS into 300 ohm.
 4. Reducing the output load only starts to increase distortion with 33 ohms - at this level it is *very* much lower than other headphone amps. The HD25 is a very easy 70 ohms.
 5. Mojo is designed to drive loudspeakers. You will be amazed hearing it fill the room with beautiful sound using efficient 8 ohm horn loudspeakers.
  
 Some people like the sound of more distortion - 2nd harmonic fattens the sound making everything sound phat, soft and rounded. But its not natural, nor do I find it musical, as everything sounds phat. I want soft sounds to sound soft, and sharp sounds to sound sharp - not everything to have a soft sheen on things all the time.
  
 I can give you another example. I just had an email today from a very experienced dealer that asked me this question:
  
 "Chord Mojo should have single amplification which drive to both headphone output, but if I'm using any headphones (HD800 for example, very heavy to drive) to put on headphone output 1 and I connect another headphone to headphone output 2 (Beyer T1 for example), I hear no differences on sound quality. Normally if one amplification section used to drive 2 headphones output, then once we connect the second headphone will make overall sound quality degradation (as the case of Beyerdynamic A20 amp, Grace Design M903, etc). What is the logical explanation of this? As it seems Mojo has 2 separate amplification sections which drive independently for each headphone output."
  
 Of course Mojo does not have two amplification stages. It can drive two headphones with ease because it has exceptional low output impedance, and it has exceptional current linearity. So loading it with more headphones has no effect, unlike other headphone amplifiers.
  
 Indeed, when I initially started designing Hugo I was shocked how poor from a measurement point of view headphone amps were. Poor output impedance, huge levels of distortion, and poor current linearity seem to be typical. And these things matter, if your goal is transparency and musicality. 
  
 Rob


----------



## jamato8

I have tried the Mojo with some very fine amplifiers. The Zotl micro, a full sized desktop amp, with the best sound I have heard from a desktop amp, to my surprise, the sound is degraded to a slight degree. I do not feel this is the fault of either but to me, it does show that the best sound you will get, IMO, is directly out of the Mojo. I have what I also consider the best portable amplifiers and again, the Mojo is best driving headphones without any assistance. This is from the HE1000, Pioneer MS 1, Fostex HD900, Ultrasone ED9 and so on. The Mojo just does it right. I will never tell anyone they aren't hearing what they say they are and everyone should do what makes them happy and brings them to the music but for me, this is what I have found:
  
 Mojo Solo.


----------



## TokenGesture

Any one tried the DX 80 as transport with Mojo?


----------



## musicheaven

sonickarma said:


> Nice visual size comparison




That is really amazing and show how skilled those Chord engineers are; reducing sizes but keeping high sq, that's pretty much the Holy Grail of every DAC manufacturers. What strikes me the most is the beauty they succeeded in keeping as they moved from size to size, to my taste the Hugo TT being the nicer looking kid on the block.


----------



## jamato8

tokengesture said:


> Any one tried the DX 80 as transport with Mojo?


 

 Yes, either the coax or optical works great. You can get a low profile on either and now that the FW has been updated, have a very good source from the DX80. The sound is very clean coming from the DX80.


----------



## GreenBow

sonickarma said:


> Nice visual size comparison


 

 I never knew the Hugo TT was so big. I went off to look at it in more detail. I noticed the shape of the housing around the 3.5mm headphone jack is potentially restrictive. I thought it may be possible the Grado 3.5mm plug would not go in.


----------



## spook76

jamato8 said:


> I have tried the Mojo with some very fine amplifiers. The Zotl micro, a full sized desktop amp, with the best sound I have heard from a desktop amp, to my surprise, the sound is degraded to a slight degree. I do not feel this is the fault of either but to me, it does show that the best sound you will get, IMO, is directly out of the Mojo. I have what I also consider the best portable amplifiers and again, the Mojo is best driving headphones without any assistance. This is from the HE1000, Pioneer MS 1, Fostex HD900, Ultrasone ED9 and so on. The Mojo just does it right. I will never tell anyone they aren't hearing what they say they are and everyone should do what makes them happy and brings them to the music but for me, this is what I have found:
> 
> Mojo Solo.




jamato8, not to sound obsequious, is who I look to as the portable amplifier expert here at Head-Fi. His biography is totally understated, to my knowledge he was the thread starter on all Ray Samuels portable amps and probably others going back years. Before I bought the RSA Lightning, RSA Intruder and (just a few weeks ago) the Chord Mojo, I private messaged him first as I trust his opinion far more than most. 

Someone posted on this thread whether I had double amped the Mojo with the Intruder to see what it added, if anything. My results from both the RSA Lightning and Intruder were exactly the same as John's in that I felt the sound lost something through the chain. This is in no way to taken as a criticism of Ray Samuels amps as I still believe the Intruder to be one of the best portable amps I have ever listened to.


----------



## griff2

jamato8 said:


> I have tried the Mojo with some very fine amplifiers. The Zotl micro, a full sized desktop amp, with the best sound I have heard from a desktop amp, to my surprise, the sound is degraded to a slight degree. I do not feel this is the fault of either but to me, it does show that the best sound you will get, IMO, is directly out of the Mojo. I have what I also consider the best portable amplifiers and again, the Mojo is best driving headphones without any assistance. This is from the HE1000, Pioneer MS 1, Fostex HD900, Ultrasone ED9 and so on. The Mojo just does it right. I will never tell anyone they aren't hearing what they say they are and everyone should do what makes them happy and brings them to the music but for me, this is what I have found:
> 
> Mojo Solo.




I would agree, at the end of the day it's what you want out of your equipment. I want to be able to feel the music rather than listen to the equipment. As an aside, however, I do a lot of amature music recording using field recorder, so get to hear the original performance. I would say the combo of the Mojo and Ray Samuels gets much closer than the Mojo by itself. In fact I've been do impressed with this combo I'm selling my Naim DAC V1 and replacing it with a Naim pre-amp and Chord DAC (either another Mojo or the Quote 2).


----------



## TokenGesture

jamato8 said:


> Yes, either the coax or optical works great. You can get a low profile on either and now that the FW has been updated, have a very good source from the DX80. The sound is very clean coming from the DX80.


 

Thanks! How are the stacking ergonomics?


----------



## verber

jazz said:


> The famous «voltage swing»...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Summary: I am not suggesting that the Mojo needs to be used with a dedicated headphone amplifier. I have no plans to use an external amp because that would change the SQ-portability and SQ-price equation that I think the Mojo delivers very well. My statements about using an external amplifier were mostly a reaction against what I perceive as excessive enthusiasm for the Mojo (and the Hugo before it) resulting in people over stating it's qualities.
  
 Yes... I was lazy using the buzz word voltage swing without defining it. Yes. maximum voltage swing peak to peak without clipping is just one part of the equation. Skew rate and a host of other factors are just as important in how well an amplifier performs, and of course, while many headphone amplifiers operate in voltage domain, others work in the current domain. Do I know the Mojo is deficient?  No, I don't have objective measurements from the bench. On the other hand I perceived a sound quality improvement when a well performing dedicated headphone amp was between the Hugo and my headphones.
  
 Full disclosure, I didn't try adding an external amplifier to the mix with the Mojo because this is not a way I plan to use the Mojo so it would be a pointless exercise. I felt safe talking about external amplifier because  Chord has said the the Mojo and Hugo share the same op-amps and topology so what I found with the Hugo should be true of the Mojo, Given the rave reviews about the amplifier in the Hugo  a couple of years ago, I was hoping that the Hugo might remove the need for a dedicated amplifier in my primary system. My conclusion was that I could be happy with just the Hugo, but that the dedicated amplifier took the SQ up a notch which was immediately noticeable to me.
  
 I agree that euphony and accuracy are not the same.  I typically favor accuracy. You obviously prefer euphony. I think the Mojo has done a good job providing a nice balance. That's why I purchase one. I would prefer a bit more accuracy, but I don't get everything I want. You are right... there aren't perfect amplifiers, but there are a number that are very good add very little color. I think the Headamp GS-X mk2 and Schiit Ragnarok are fairly good when it comes to not coloring the sound. Other people will disagree with me I am sure.
  
 I am glad that the amplifier in the Mojo is driving your HD800 and HE1k to your full satisfaction. To be clear, the Mojo is driving my HD800 to my satisfaction and I said that. I am really enjoying the Mojo.  I I can't think of anything at it's price point which I have preferred, either portable or desktop. That said, there are a number of integrated or  DAC / amp pairs I have listened to which surpass the Mojo. Of course they are 2x-10x the cost of the Mojo and only the Hugo was portable.
  
 --Mark


----------



## jamato8

> Thanks! How are the stacking ergonomics?


 
 I would either use the silicon case on the DX80 so you don't have two metal surfaces together, not for fear of scratching but so it doesn't slip around and then use some bands. The Mojo is about half the size of the DX80 but the coax or optical meet up well as coax and optical on the DX80 are the same port, which is a big convenience. I also have the AK100, which works well but the DX80 sounds much better as a dap so I would prefer to have a good sounding stand alone dap and the mojo for a combination.


----------



## tomcourtenay

jamato8 said:


> I would either use the silicon case on the DX80 so you don't have two metal surfaces together, not for fear of scratching but so it doesn't slip around and then use some bands. The Mojo is about half the size of the DX80 but the coax or optical meet up well as coax and optical on the DX80 are the same port, which is a big convenience. I also have the AK100, which works well but the DX80 sounds much better as a dap so I would prefer to have a good sounding stand alone dap and the mojo for a combination.




Which digital you prefer out of the mojo with the dx80? Im using the dx80 coax out of the mojo with a 3,5 regular cable and it sounds good, but i seem to prefer the mojo with usb to my macbook and audirvana...perhaps i have to try a good coax cable or with the optical out of the dx80....


----------



## sling5s

I guess I'm one of those who prefer harmonic distortion and euphonic presentation to help me feel the music and not just hear it. In the end, it's about enjoyment. No apologies.


----------



## Torq

spook76 said:


> Not to gainsay someone but I am also utterly intolerant of hiss and the Mojo SE846 combination produces an absolutely black background. The only portable that equals the Mojo is Ray Samuels Lightning and Intruder for having a blackhole quiet background and trust me prog music as long as some songs are have a lot of very quiet passages for me to hear hiss.


 

 This is interesting and puts me into a diagnostic mode of thinking ... 
  
 I just tested, again, my three portable DAC/Amps with all the IEMs I have on hand.  I tested with and without sources connected, with and without sources playing (including a test .WAV file that is pure silence), tried all available inputs, and I get consistent results with each unit and IEM.
  
 A little chart showing the results:
  

  
 "CWV" means the level of hiss changed with the volume setting of the amplifier (all were tested down to their minimum volume settings). The letter following that, "L", "M" or "H" indicates what gain setting was necessary in order to hear the hiss.  In other words, I hear hiss on the RSA Intruder even on low gain and it varies with the volume setting (higher volume, louder hiss) - though for the ER-4S, for example, I heard no hiss at all until I was on medium gain.
  
 So, without wishing to come across as a smart-arse nor wanting to be argumentative, obviously our results here differ.  There are a limited number of possibilities for why:
  
 1. My RSA Intruder and Mojo are both faulty.
 2. My IEMs are almost all faulty.
 3. My hearing is damaged and I hear hissing when there is none.
 4. There's hiss present and my hearing is sensitive enough to pick it up and yours isn't.
  
 It seems unlikely that both my Intruder and Mojo are faulty, though it's certainly possible (but see below).  It seems less likely that all my IEMs are faulty but again, I suppose, it's possible.  If my hearing was damaged in such a manner then I would expect to hear similar hiss with or without the amplifiers being powered and consistently with all of them; I don't (nor do I hear any hiss with these units driving my full-size cans).
  
 If my Intruder is faulty then so are the two others I've heard (I've not heard the Lightning).  And I was interested to test because I've always seen in reviews of this unit that it is absolutely silent with IEMs and so far the three units I've heard aren't.  I wouldn't describe them as noisy either ... they're very quiet indeed - but I'm not going to say they're silent.
  
 The hiss, in all of these cases, is very low-level (lowest on the Mojo, an obviously so) ... if it wasn't I'd not have kept the units, but it's definitely present in my testing.


----------



## spook76

torq said:


> This is interesting and puts me into a diagnostic mode of thinking ...
> 
> I just tested, again, my three portable DAC/Amps with all the IEMs I have on hand.  I tested with and without sources connected, with and without sources playing (including a test .WAV file that is pure silence), tried all available inputs, and I get consistent results with each unit and IEM.
> 
> ...




That is troubling because I have just retested the Mojo, RSA Intruder, RSA Lightning and my old RSA Protector and all four are, to my ears, dead silient. Honestly, you are the first person I have ever read that heard a hiss on a RSA portable amp. Further, when I run either the Intruder or the Lightning as strictly amps I turn down the volume on my iPod Touch and turn the volume up at about 75% on the amps (low gain) so that the amp is carrying the load and again no hiss. Not being an ENT doctor, I will not comment on possible medical issues.


----------



## jamato8

torq said:


> The hiss, in all of these cases, is very low-level (lowest on the Mojo, an obviously so) ... if it wasn't I'd not have kept the units, but it's definitely present in my testing.


 
  
 Another scenario is that your cable used for the IEMs is picking up interference. This will often come across as hiss and can vary depending upon the source/amp. This is a fact and can happen.


----------



## uzi2

@Torq
 I would suggest that no.4 is the most accurate conclusion. Some people are sensitive to hiss and others much less so. The ER4S is the least likely to demonstrate any hiss as it is more like a full sized headphone in it's characteristics,having a low sensitivity and 100ohms. The Shure 846 is the IEM that is most often quoted by people posting about hiss in these forums.


----------



## Torq

spook76 said:


> That is troubling because I have just retested the Mojo, RSA Intruder, RSA Lightning and my old RSA Protector and all four are, to my ears, dead silient. Honestly, you are the first person I have ever read that heard a hiss on a RSA portable amp. Further, when I run either the Intruder or the Lightning as strictly amps I turn down the volume on my iPod Touch and turn the volume up at about 75% on the amps (low gain) so that the amp is carrying the load and again no hiss. Not being an ENT doctor, I will not comment on possible medical issues.


 
  
 I find it troubling as well; as I said, everything I've read about the RSA amps indicates they have dead quiet backgrounds - yet in my testing my Intruder is clearly the least quiet of the three.  I still wouldn't call it noisy, nor do I see it as a problem, but it's not the quietest in this round up.
  
 It didn't matter what source, connected or unconnected, I used for any of the amps, the results were the same.
  
  


jamato8 said:


> Another scenario is that your cable used for the IEMs is picking up interference. This will often come across as hiss and can vary depending upon the source/amp. This is a fact and can happen.


 
  
 Certainly a possibility.
  
 If it's useful, I used the stock SE cables for SE testing on the SE846, balanced ALO audio cables for the balanced outputs on the RSA and ALO.  Stock cables on all the Etymotics.
  
 I would expect, however, that if the cables are picking up interference they'd do so equally with each amplifier unless the amplifier itself was the source of the interference as there were no other environmental issues ands my house is pretty secluded (200 meters as the crow flies to the next closest one).  Yes, I can see that a difference even in the output impedance of the amplifier could alter that.
  
 I will say that the ALO amplifier chirps and makes other odd sounds if it's in the same room as my WiFi Access Point/Router - and if it was the cable alone then I'd expect the same thing from the other two amplifiers.
  
 That the results at all follow the amplifiers so consistently, with other factors controlled for, strongly suggests the differences are due to the amplifiers themselves.
  
 I could, for giggles, go drive out into the hills this afternoon, since all of this stuff is portable, and test there.


----------



## jamato8

torq said:


> I find it troubling as well; as I said, everything I've read about the RSA amps indicates they have dead quiet backgrounds - yet in my testing my Intruder is clearly the least quiet of the three.  I still wouldn't call it noisy, nor do I see it as a problem, but it's not the quietest in this round up.
> 
> It didn't matter what source, connected or unconnected, I used for any of the amps, the results were the same.
> 
> ...


 

 No the amp doesn't have to be the source. It can be the cable and the amp is not equipped to deal with the interference. If you have different cables for the same IEM you can test this out. Twisted, vs braided vs straight. I realize not everyone has a variety of cables but I have heard it and it is the cable not the amp but an amp or dap or amp/dac can get rid of the interference, depending upon the circuitry.


----------



## griff2

rob watts said:


> I do not buy this all. You need to bear in mind several facts:
> 
> 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
> 2. Mojo amplifier has a very high power supply rejection ratio.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info, this is interesting information and has given me something to think about.


----------



## Sound Eq

why no comparisons between ifi micro dsd and mojo
  
 as i am seriously waiting for a comparison for quite sometime
  
 please whoever has both can you compare both and how do u think they would match lcd2 rev2


----------



## Torq

jamato8 said:


> No the amp doesn't have to be the source. It can be the cable and the amp is not equipped to deal with the interference. If you have different cables for the same IEM you can test this out. Twisted, vs braided vs straight. I realize not everyone has a variety of cables but I have heard it and it is the cable not the amp but an amp or dap or amp/dac can get rid of the interference, depending upon the circuitry.


 

 I have SE and Balanced cables for the SE846.
  
 Using both the RSA Intruder and the ALO (since the Mojo has no balanced connections), I see the exact same results with either cable into the SE846.  Both have hiss with both cables.  The magnitude of that hiss does not change between cables.  And, while I have no issue believing that the simple SE cable is acting as an antenna I have a much harder time ascribing such behavior to a balanced connection.


----------



## salla45

jjacq said:


> So what's everyone's favorite IEM to use with the Mojo. I'm thinking of upgrading my IEMs.


 
 K3003's sound super


----------



## hitman1

Hello:   I finally figured out what my problem was with the ONKYO player and the SD card on the NOTE 4. I had to go to settings and music folders and i found where the SD CARD was unchecked. I checked that box and now it reads everything on the SD CARD! Yeahhhhh now i can go pick up my MOJO!!


----------



## Skyyyeman

hitman1 said:


> Hello:   I finally figured out what my problem was with the ONKYO player and the SD card on the NOTE 4. I had to go to settings and music folders and i found where the SD CARD was unchecked. I checked that box and now it reads everything on the SD CARD! Yeahhhhh now i can go pick up my MOJO!!


 
 Great to hear and excellent info for others to learn from.  Enjoy the new Mojo!!


----------



## Ivabign

I have been playing around with my Mojo and 846 - now I have a hiss to end all hisses, but it is only in specific circumstances.  
  
 This began last night when I switched to my Angies from my V6-Stage. It wasn't obvious when I used my V6-Stage (it was very faint) but with my AK100MK2 using a syscom optical cable, I got an electronic hum - not really a hissing sound, but a hard core hum. I just tried it with my SE846 and I get the same mega-hum I got with my Angie. Now get this - the hum goes away 99% when I switch inputs (from optical to USB) on both the 846 & Angie. 
  
 So now I think it is the Optical cable - so I take it off and turn on the Mojo with no input, but with a headphone attached - it is the same loud hum I hear with the optic cable. If I plug in the USB, the hum disappears. Angie & 846 are silent via USB.
  
 This is weird.... 
  
 I cannot listen to my AK100 + Mojo with my Angie or SE846 - the hum is ever-present even for my old ears....
  
 EDIT: I just took the 1st gen AK100 off my Glove A1 to see if it behaved the same - and it did - no difference. The hum remains. I think I will check out some of my other IEMs to see if there is a pattern there since it isn't as noticeable with the V6-Stage (but is with Angie & 846)


----------



## hitman1

skyyyeman said:


> Great to hear and excellent info for others to learn from.  Enjoy the new Mojo!!


 

 Hey Skyyeman enjoyed all the help from you and Mr. Bucket! You got to hear those DHARMAS next time out!! Sounded better than the HD800!


----------



## Takeanidea

salla45 said:


> K3003's sound super


 
  
  


jjacq said:


> So what's everyone's favorite IEM to use with the Mojo. I'm thinking of upgrading my IEMs.


 
 I have Sennheiser IE800, Klipsch X11i Customs, Flare Audio Pro R2 Titanium Customs,  Sony XBA4ip, ACS Encore Studio Customs, Westone UM2 Customs - I've too many and I know I shall get more in time to come. I can't help myself. As for which is the best IEM. Who knows? I need to spend months listening to just what I've got to tell you which one I like most. Which is the best for Value for Money or sound quality or bass or soundstage or detail will take a long time to determine even on my collection. They all sound great!


----------



## griff2

griff2 said:


> I would agree, at the end of the day it's what you want out of your equipment. I want to be able to feel the music rather than listen to the equipment. As an aside, however, I do a lot of amature music recording using field recorder, so get to hear the original performance. I would say the combo of the Mojo and Ray Samuels gets much closer than the Mojo by itself. In fact I've been do impressed with this combo I'm selling my Naim DAC V1 and replacing it with a Naim pre-amp and Chord DAC (either another Mojo or the Quote 2).



I'll go further, I find the Mojo, with headphones connected directly to be fatiguing - just my opinion.

My take on all this is that Chord are good at the digital side of audio reproduction and companies like Naim are good at the analogue side (ie amplification). Quite similar to how it was in the 80's when Naim where the go-to amp manufacturer and Linn was the go-to source. Now the go-to source is IMHO Chord.


----------



## georgelai57

jamato8 said:


> I would either use the silicon case on the DX80 so you don't have two metal surfaces together, not for fear of scratching but so it doesn't slip around and then use some bands. The Mojo is about half the size of the DX80 but the coax or optical meet up well as coax and optical on the DX80 are the same port, which is a big convenience. I also have the AK100, which works well but the DX80 sounds much better as a dap so I would prefer to have a good sounding stand alone dap and the mojo for a combination


 
 The coaxial and the optical is the same port? That's interesting. I shall go and have a demo today with my Mojo.
  
 And by adding a standard 3.5mm Interconnect to the supplied coaxial is perfectly acceptable too?
  
 Thanks


----------



## JaZZ

griff2 said:


> griff2 said:
> 
> 
> > I would agree, at the end of the day it's what you want out of your equipment. I want to be able to feel the music rather than listen to the equipment. As an aside, however, I do a lot of amature music recording using field recorder, so get to hear the original performance. I would say the combo of the Mojo and Ray Samuels gets much closer than the Mojo by itself. In fact I've been do impressed with this combo I'm selling my Naim DAC V1 and replacing it with a Naim pre-amp and Chord DAC (either another Mojo or the Quote 2).
> ...


 
  
 Apparently you're searching for easy explanations. Your last paragraph is such an attempt – perfectly unsubstantiated, but with the potential to create a new myth in the worst case.
  
 Yes, the direct connection with its relative unforgivingness may lead to a fatiguing sound. But you can just as well fault your headphone (the weakest link in your chain) or a bad synergy with the Mojo's tonal balance and/or your ears.


----------



## audionewbi

Anyone else find usb connection more superior than optical connection? It's weird ad with Hugo it is otherway around.


----------



## GoSUV

My take on this Mojo naked vs. Mojo + amp according to my own experience is, if you want to add colouration to the sound and are willing to sacrifice a bit of transparency, adding an amp will work, but of course it also depends on what amp and the portability consideration. The Mojo alone is not for a lack of power, but the honest representation of the music and no more no less. Using photography as an analogy, listening to the Mojo naked is like putting the sharpest lens in front of a high resolution digital camera. By adding an amp to the Mojo, it is like screwing a filter in front of the lens - in any case you are putting an extra layer of glass on top, you maybe adding an effect, but a bit of light is lost, and it will always take away some sharpness.
  
 In my case I use both the Shure SE846 and Beyer T5p with the Mojo. The SE846 has great synergy with the Mojo alone. I don't feel I need to tweak it further by adding an amp, plus the package is portable so it defeats the purpose. OTOH I use the T5p at home or in the office, and the T5p could sound a bit lean and neutral. I found that by adding an amp to the Mojo, it will improve on the sonics by adding some body to the bottom end, but it will also take away the vivid 3D soundstage and crispness - exactly how an amp will make it more round, but losing that extra bite and sharpness. The picture now looks darker (i.e. not as bright), but it also looks like the "filter" is a bit dirty or something and some fine details are lost. It's give and take and I haven't decided which way I like more. Maybe the solution is to get rid of the T5p (T1 2nd gen anyone?) but I need closed phones for noise isolation...


----------



## singleended58

salla45 said:


> K3003's sound super




I love the sound of Mojo driving the IE800 though!


----------



## SearchOfSub

spook76 said:


> jamato8, not to sound obsequious, is who I look to as the portable amplifier expert here at Head-Fi. His biography is totally understated, to my knowledge he was the thread starter on all Ray Samuels portable amps and probably others going back years. Before I bought the RSA Lightning, RSA Intruder and (just a few weeks ago) the Chord Mojo, I private messaged him first as I trust his opinion far more than most.
> 
> Someone posted on this thread whether I had double amped the Mojo with the Intruder to see what it added, if anything. My results from both the RSA Lightning and Intruder were exactly the same as John's in that I felt the sound lost something through the chain. This is in no way to taken as a criticism of Ray Samuels amps as I still believe the Intruder to be one of the best portable amps I have ever listened to.





you'll never get better sound through adding extra amp. Just like you'll never get better sound through a recorded music compared to hearing it live in person. Another source added (whatever it may be) is another degration. You'll never get better picture through a plasma, oled, or ips, as seeing it live. all the same.


----------



## GreenBow

hitman1 said:


> Hello:   I finally figured out what my problem was with the ONKYO player and the SD card on the NOTE 4. I had to go to settings and music folders and i found where the SD CARD was unchecked. I checked that box and now it reads everything on the SD CARD! Yeahhhhh now i can go pick up my MOJO!!


 

 Glad you got it sorted. I was panicking because I was thinking of getting a phone. I was following your post 5083 and hoping it was going to get fixed.


----------



## NZtechfreak

greenbow said:


> Glad you got it sorted. I was panicking because I was thinking of getting a phone. I was following your post 5083 and hoping it was going to get fixed.


 
  
 I have two Note 4s, one I gave to my partner when her phone got thrown down stairs by toddlers, and the second I got myself. Neither have any issues with the Mojo, and both were running with music only on the SD card.


----------



## GreenBow

nztechfreak said:


> I have two Note 4s, one I gave to my partner when her phone got thrown down stairs by toddlers, and the second I got myself. Neither have any issues with the Mojo, and both were running with music only on the SD card.


 

 Thank you for this re-assurance.


----------



## jarnopp

searchofsub said:


> you'll never get better sound through adding extra amp. Just like you'll never get better sound through a recorded music compared to hearing it live in person. Another source added (whatever it may be) is another degration. You'll never get better picture through a plasma, oled, or ips, as seeing it live. all the same.




I don't know that this is correct. Wouldn't that be equivalent to saying you won't get better sound using an amp (any amp) after your preamp? However, if your preamp is not capable of driving your speakers, then fine, but most are probably not. That means you will always be better served b getting enough power to drive your speakers by using an amplifier if your preamp cannot do it (and for which it was not intended). 

I understand that Rob and John feel the Mojo can drive virtually any headphone adequately, which would be great. In practice, it will be up to the listener to determine whether the Mojo sounds best with their setup on its own or with an amp.

I will say that I totally respect the design philosophy that says "we have taken this approach and believe this is the best way" and the passion and engineering behind it. I will always go for this over the "designed by committee to be unoffending and the 80% solution" because it will give you the single malt rather than the blend. Your job to determine if it's right for you and your system. From a product perspective, I want the ultimate expression of the designers' views. But, that doesn't mean my implementation will be the same as the designers' in all cases.

All theoretical, thought, for me, as I do not have my Mojo (yet), Liquid Carbon (yet) nor Dharma d1000 (seriously considering). I expect there will be folks with that chain and anxiously awaiting impressions...


----------



## salla45

gosuv said:


> My take on this Mojo naked vs. Mojo + amp according to my own experience is, if you want to add colouration to the sound and are willing to sacrifice a bit of transparency, adding an amp will work, but of course it also depends on what amp and the portability consideration. The Mojo alone is not for a lack of power, but the honest representation of the music and no more no less. Using photography as an analogy, listening to the Mojo naked is like putting the sharpest lens in front of a high resolution digital camera. By adding an amp to the Mojo, it is like screwing a filter in front of the lens - in any case you are putting an extra layer of glass on top, you maybe adding an effect, but a bit of light is lost, and it will always take away some sharpness.
> 
> In my case I use both the Shure SE846 and Beyer T5p with the Mojo. The SE846 has great synergy with the Mojo alone. I don't feel I need to tweak it further by adding an amp, plus the package is portable so it defeats the purpose. OTOH I use the T5p at home or in the office, and the T5p could sound a bit lean and neutral. I found that by adding an amp to the Mojo, it will improve on the sonics by adding some body to the bottom end, but it will also take away the vivid 3D soundstage and crispness - exactly how an amp will make it more round, but losing that extra bite and sharpness. The picture now looks darker (i.e. not as bright), but it also looks like the "filter" is a bit dirty or something and some fine details are lost. It's give and take and I haven't decided which way I like more. Maybe the solution is to get rid of the T5p (T1 2nd gen anyone?) but I need closed phones for noise isolation...


 
 interesting you say that. For me, there are 2 main factors to the Mojo sound which make it special;
  
 1) Purity 
 2) 3d sound
  
 IMO they are basically related. If you put forward the purest sound possible, then, inevitably you're going to be getting those spacial phase subleties which create the illusion of 3d, along with purity of instrumental sounds, vocals, etc. Any thing in the chain subsequent to the Mojo will , also inevitably, eliminate some of the signal. And you're right, IMO, the transducer side may be a better bet to refine than putting amps or other gubbins in the line. 
  
 I have had my eye on the T1's (originals mainly for the price vs 2nd gen incremental improvement may not be worth it?) for a while. I'd love to hear a pair with the Mojo. But then many reports of the HD800+Mojo are coming in very +vely also. Price is around double however


----------



## TomGi

audionewbi said:


> Anyone else find usb connection more superior than optical connection? It's weird ad with Hugo it is otherway around.


 
 The same for spdif input.
  
 Until now, I prefer the USB input to the spdif input. And it's opposite to the Hugo.
  
 To say it in a few word, with spdif input I think that the the Mojo has not the fidelity in the treble that I expected. So it affects a little the rendition of the tone of instruments.
  
 With a "quiet" USB input, I feel this particularity less.


----------



## verber

searchofsub said:


> you'll never get better sound through adding extra amp. Just like you'll never get better sound through a recorded music compared to hearing it live in person. Another source added (whatever it may be) is another degration. You'll never get better picture through a plasma, oled, or ips, as seeing it live. all the same.


 
 I appreciate the principle of keeping the signal path as simple and clean as possible,.. but you are wrong. Most headphone and virtually all speakers need amplification. The design and quality of components determine how an amplifier will effect the sound. People often select amplifiers for a particular coloration... but it's also possible to build amplifiers which are pretty close to wire with gain.
  
 In the face of a difficult load, having sufficient amplification allows the speaker to effectively produce sounds from the signal it receives even as the load from the speaker chances.  I am sure everyone here has heard a pair of headphones or speakers that was being driven by an amplifier that wasn't up to the task. Great headphones sounding awful because of an amplifier that isn't sufficient.  Note: how loud an amp can drive headphones is just one part of the equation, because it could be getting plenty loud but distorting the signal at the same time. The question is how does the amplified signal look compared to the source.
  
 Does the Mojo need an external amplifier? I don't think so for the headphones I am using. Would it benefit from an external amplifier?  I suppose that would depend on the load and the amplifier. My IEM didn't benefit from the addition of an amplifier. My HD800 (to my ears) got better with a top performing amplifier and worse with amplifiers which weren't up to the task.
  
  
 --Mark


----------



## salla45

singleended58 said:


> I love the sound of Mojo driving the IE800 though!


 
  


takeanidea said:


> I have Sennheiser IE800, Klipsch X11i Customs, Flare Audio Pro R2 Titanium Customs,  Sony XBA4ip, ACS Encore Studio Customs, Westone UM2 Customs - I've too many and I know I shall get more in time to come. I can't help myself. As for which is the best IEM. Who knows? I need to spend months listening to just what I've got to tell you which one I like most. Which is the best for Value for Money or sound quality or bass or soundstage or detail will take a long time to determine even on my collection. They all sound great!


 
 oh yeah! I'm sure they would sound great too! I can see high end iem sales increasing haha! I would also love to  hear the SE846's. ALMOST got them in pref to the K3003's at the time, it really was 5050. It was weird, the K3003s were criticised in some quarters for their high end peak and the 846's for their roll off. I considered the IE800's but in the end the "reference" idea of the K3003 won me over. Top end is tamed by the use of comply foam tips. They sound great (really bring out the subleties of the Mojo). 
  
 Takeanidea, you're right, Im quite sure! Must all sound great. Nice to have a selection of great IEM's to play with!


----------



## NZtechfreak

verber said:


> Would it benefit from an external amplifier?  I suppose that would depend on the load.




Yes, it would depend on the load. My HE6 sound like hot trash from the Mojo. Granted that's an extreme example, but given that many here are being quite absolute in their dogma it's still relevant to say. Even leaving that point to one side, you can take all of your own personal ideals about signal path and approach to audio reproduction and throw them out the window if someone else's ears prefer a different sound (for clarity, when I say 'you' that isn't a reference to verber, but to those dealing in absolutes here). Not much place for absolutism and dogma anywhere as far as I'm concerned, but so much less so in a subjective hobby.


----------



## salla45

nztechfreak said:


> Yes, it would depend on the load. My HE6 sound like hot trash from the Mojo. Granted that's an extreme example, but given that many here are being quite absolute in their dogma it's still relevant to say. Even leaving that point to one side, you can take all of your own personal ideals about signal path and approach to audio reproduction and throw them out the window if someone else's ears prefer a different sound (for clarity, when I say 'you' that isn't a reference to verber, but to those dealing in absolutes here). Not much place for absolutism and dogma anywhere as far as I'm concerned, but so much less so in a subjective hobby.


 
 pardon my ignorance, but does "hot trash" mean it's good or bad? I know hot s**t means it's good (or does it?). These days bad = good or has that changed again now? I'm just getting too old!!


----------



## NZtechfreak

salla45 said:


> pardon my ignorance, but does "hot trash" mean it's good or bad? I know hot s**t means it's good (or does it?). These days bad = good or has that changed again now? I'm just getting too old!!




It sounds bad.


----------



## sandalaudio

rkt31 said:


> someone posted about mojo driving Beyer t1 600ohm easily. has anybody tested Beyer dt880 600 ohm with mojo ? I recently bought Beyer dt880 600ohm but could not test it with my Hugo as Hugo is giving trouble due to internal battery. I hope Hugo to be repaired soon till then any impressions of Beyer with mojo ?


 
  
 I've tried my T1 and DT880 600ohm and they both sound pretty good on the Mojo. If you are concerned about the volume level, you don't need to be worried. I could drive them at nowhere near the max level (I have no idea how high Mojo can go up, but it was Blue-Blue on the volume balls).
  
 In terms of the sound quality, I think the Mojo pairs nicely with DT880, because this headphones often sound too edgy and thin when paired with some amps, but Mojo really brings out the 3D detail in the midrange without making the Beyers sound too analytical and "monitor-like". It's pleasant to say the least.


----------



## Ivabign

The plot thickens...
  
 The hum is present when I start my Mojo with optical/AK100 - but not iMac/USB to Mojo.... 
  
 So then I hooked the AK to the Mojo again and plugged the USB from the computer in at the same time - no hum.... pulled the USB out and was able to play the AK100 + Mojo with zero hum...
  
 Maybe someone with a Mojo can tell me if they hear a hum from their headphones with the unit on and no source attached - that's what I hear - it goes away with the plugging in of a USB input, but not optical/AK100 - unless I also plug in a USB and remove it after a few seconds. Of course if I turn off the Mojo and back on again with no USB, the hum returns...
  
 Am I doing something wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 **Also - when playing high resolution music from my iMac (iTunes) no matter what the bitrate the song is encoded (AIFF 24/96, 24/88, others) the power switch is the same color (blue) it doesn't change like it does with the AK100...


----------



## sandalaudio

ivabign said:


> The plot thickens...
> 
> The hum is present when I start my Mojo with optical/AK100 - but not iMac/USB to Mojo....
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also hear the hum (more like shhhhh white noise) if I disconnect the Mojo from the USB (I'm using Beyer AK T8iE).
 It's easy to reproduce, just plug and unplug the USB while Mojo is powered up. The amount of noise is not dependent on the volume position.
  
 I thought that it was just a normal behaviour since the the noise disappears as soon as I connect the USB cable, but I guess it would be annoying in your case if the hum persists during S/PDIF playback.


----------



## Duncan

So, two questions...

If source direct is always best, why was there a popularisation of headphone amplifiers in the first place (when you could just as easily use the jack in the CDP, speaker amplifier, or MP3 player)?

Is anyone naysaying this absolutely sure that the load characteristics for any amplifier are the same as any other? Multi crossover IEMs handle substantially differently to a single dynamic driver, and I can say as an EASY to observe fact that the Pure II+ can drive the Layla's more cleanly (treble opens up, always an easy tell)...

That is the key here, what the load does to the amplification, and we know that is not perfect on the Hugo (hiss on IEMs and reported inability to drive harder cans like the HD800 to their upmost ability), so why can the same not be true here? 

I'm happy either using mojo on its own, or with an amp strapped to its belly, however for cleaness of sound from top to bottom that award goes to the Vorzuge...

If I am, as others purport, living in a compromised world, so be it...

Edit: whilst I'm here, might as well add that adding a line level component to mojo's belly seems to eliminate the phone signal noise problem...


----------



## griff2

I think quoting multiple quotes has caused the text editor to throw a bit of a wobbly; I replied to a multiple quoted response and ended up with my response split over two messages. See my actual reply a few posts on.


----------



## x RELIC x

sandalaudio said:


> I also hear the hum (more like shhhhh white noise) if I disconnect the Mojo from the USB (I'm using Beyer AK T8iE).
> It's easy to reproduce, just plug and unplug the USB while Mojo is powered up. The amount of noise is not dependent on the volume position.
> 
> I thought that it was just a normal behaviour since the the noise disappears as soon as I connect the USB cable, but I guess it would be annoying in your case if the hum persists during S/PDIF playback.




Sounds like the same issue I sent the tour unit back to Chord for. They fixed it rapidly and sent the same unit back. You shouldn't hear any shhhhhh whith nothing connected. I'd contact your reseller. Same for Ivabign. When the repaired unit came back it was silent with all inputs as well as with nothing connected, as it should be. Chord has said a few times on this thread that they'll take care of the ones that slipped through before the issue was discovered.


----------



## x RELIC x

ivabign said:


> ...........
> 
> **Also - when playing high resolution music from my iMac (iTunes) no matter what the bitrate the song is encoded (AIFF 24/96, 24/88, others) the power switch is the same color (blue) it doesn't change like it does with the AK100...




From the mac you need to set the sampling rate manually in the Midi app or use a bit perfect software to output the appropriate bit rate/sampling rate. I use Audirvana+ but others have used Bitperfect with iTunes, as well as other software solutions.


----------



## SearchOfSub

verber said:


> I appreciate the principle of keeping the signal path as simple and clean as possible,.. but you are wrong. Most headphone and virtually all speakers need amplification. The design and quality of components determine how an amplifier will effect the sound. People often select amplifiers for a particular coloration... but it's also possible to build amplifiers which are pretty close to wire with gain.
> 
> In the face of a difficult load, having sufficient amplification allows the speaker to effectively produce sounds from the signal it receives even as the load from the speaker chances.  I am sure everyone here has heard a pair of headphones or speakers that was being driven by an amplifier that wasn't up to the task. Great headphones sounding awful because of an amplifier that isn't sufficient.  Note: how loud an amp can drive headphones is just one part of the equation, because it could be getting plenty loud but distorting the signal at the same time. The question is how does the amplified signal look compared to the source.
> 
> ...





No, I am not WRONG. You are wrong. I was saying if the line out has enough power to drive headphones, no reason in adding another amp in the chain. A hugo added with a a $2,000.00 amp added on top of it won't make it sound any better. it'll sound worse because the strength of Hugo which is transparency, and openness is compromised heavily by the flavor of the external amp. You will hear more of Amps sound then the prior because it is the second to last in chain, just like you will more of headphones sound signature than any amp in chain. I suppose Mojo has similar characteristic to hugo, so it's best left alone if has enough power to drive your headphones.


----------



## salla45

Tech question.
  
 I have managed to connect my Mojo with X3ii via coax. 
  
 When playing DSD files, the light on the Mojo is coming on yellow, rather than the white I get via the PC and foobar.
  
 Is there a recognised fix for this? My feeling was that the X3ii plays native DSD, so why's it being sensed as otherwise by the Mojo, or more to the point, being output as otherwise from the X3ii?
  
 Any pointerst?


----------



## griff2

See my next post.


----------



## x RELIC x

salla45 said:


> Tech question.
> 
> I have managed to connect my Mojo with X3ii via coax.
> 
> ...




All FiiO DAPs output DSD through coaxial as 88.2 which is what the Mojo is showing you. Since the DAC is bypassed (so no native decoding from the DAC chip) when using coaxial the SoC converts DSD to 24/88.2 PCM.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> All FiiO DAPs output DSD through coaxial as 88.2 which is what the Mojo is showing you.


 
 Aha. thank you. 
  
 Is it still a native DSD signal or PCM conversion? Sorry for my ignorance!


----------



## griff2

jazz said:


> Apparently you're searching for easy explanations. Your last paragraph is such an attempt – perfectly unsubstantiated, but with the potential to create a new myth in the worst case.
> 
> Yes, the direct connection with its relative unforgivingness may lead to a fatiguing sound. But you can just as well fault your headphone (the weakest link in your chain) or a bad synergy with the Mojo's tonal balance and/or your ears.


 
 Generally speaking many seemingly intractable solutions reduce to something much simpler, it just requires a little thought -at least I've found that to be case in my line of work. As for the headphone's being the weakest link, the HD 2 II are professional monitoring headphones, are built as such, and have no pretensions to be anything else.


----------



## x RELIC x

salla45 said:


> Aha. thank you.
> 
> Is it still a native DSD signal or PCM conversion? Sorry for my ignorance!




PCM. I edited my previous post. 

If it means anything to you I hear little to no difference in the conversion.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> PCM. I edited my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 appreciated. Ill live with it, at least for now!  
  
 at least I won't be beating myself up thinking there's some error in my side, connections or settings.
  
 thanks again!


----------



## Takeanidea

salla45 said:


> oh yeah! I'm sure they would sound great too! I can see high end iem sales increasing haha! I would also love to  hear the SE846's. ALMOST got them in pref to the K3003's at the time, it really was 5050. It was weird, the K3003s were criticised in some quarters for their high end peak and the 846's for their roll off. I considered the IE800's but in the end the "reference" idea of the K3003 won me over. Top end is tamed by the use of comply foam tips. They sound great (really bring out the subleties of the Mojo).
> 
> Takeanidea, you're right, Im quite sure! Must all sound great. Nice to have a selection of great IEM's to play with!


 
 Hi salla, 
 I have listened to the K3003s belonging to @Turrican2  for a little while , maybe 30 minutes. I would put Phil's IEMs on a par with mine, his sounded more lively and mine sounded more silky. The IE800s were a bit more bloated in the bass region and had a wider soundstage wheras the 3003s had a tighter bottom and a more natural intimate soundstage but possibly lacking just a tiny bit of micro detail with it being closer together. He now has custom shells for his so I'm sure they are now outperforming my IE800s. And you can take phone calls with them. You can't without spending another fair load of money on a different cable for the IE800. What he doesn't have is the Mojo. And my custom shells aren't too far away. So.....I win!


----------



## salla45

Got a cheap USB OTG for my samsung S5, works like a charm.
  
 Velcro on back of phone + mojo. Grip's solid, no bands over screen. Brilliant! Can even use the mojo as a stand.lol.
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## salla45

takeanidea said:


> Hi salla,
> I have listened to the K3003s belonging to @Turrican2  for a little while , maybe 30 minutes. I would put Phil's IEMs on a par with mine, his sounded more lively and mine sounded more silky. The IE800s were a bit more bloated in the bass region and had a wider soundstage wheras the 3003s had a tighter bottom and a more natural intimate soundstage but possibly lacking just a tiny bit of micro detail with it being closer together. He now has custom shells for his so I'm sure they are now outperforming my IE800s. And you can take phone calls with them. You can't without spending another fair load of money on a different cable for the IE800. What he doesn't have is the Mojo. And my custom shells aren't too far away. So.....I win!


 
 interesting indeed! In all honesty, am pretty (very) satisfied with my overall rig. I can't see myself getting anything else soon on the iem front apart from perhaps a cheap pair of K3003 clones -  the DUNU 2000J which will probably do for on the go use. I am faintly disturbed by going out to the shops and such with 800chf of earbuds in; but they sound so good! Each slight snag or stress on the connectors makes me palpitate! I really need to try and get used to my GR10's again. 
  
 My next purchase (after I recover from recent months of head-fi frivolity) will probably be a pair of over ears. Either HD800's or T1's, or maybe even some Hifimans or Audeze: i would like to try a range of them with mojo directly, and it will come down to synergy in this regard.
  
 All good fun.
  
 Ps... been communicating with Phil about the Mojo... my work has been paying off - maniacal laugh!!


----------



## djwadsa

Hello all. Am looking for a little bit of help I am useing a sony Walkman ZX1 and have a cable that is to big and wondered if the was a smaller one out there


----------



## Duncan

djwadsa said:


> Hello all. Am looking for a little bit of help I am useinf a sony Walkman ZX1 and have a cable thatbis to big and wondered if the was a smaller one out there


I wish there was, is a pain that Sony is so set on propriety formats and connections...

I might be wrong but I think that Brimair are making such a cable, not sure if they are as to if it is released yet or not, and is sure to be pricey!


----------



## yoyorast10

salla45 said:


> Got a cheap USB OTG for my samsung S5, works like a charm.
> 
> Velcro on back of phone + mojo. Grip's solid, no bands over screen. Brilliant! Can even use the mojo as a stand.lol.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
  
 Do you have something to make them stick together?


----------



## NZtechfreak

Ah, his post mentioned velcro? 

I prefer 3M dual-lock tape myself.


----------



## uzi2

duncan said:


> So, two questions...
> 
> If source direct is always best, why was there a popularisation of headphone amplifiers in the first place (when you could just as easily use the jack in the CDP, speaker amplifier, or MP3 player)?
> 
> ...


 
 1> Every amplifier adds distortion. In this case you are replacing the built in amplifier with your external amplifier (hopefully with a better one, producing less distortion). With the Hugo and Mojo, the amplification stage is built into the DAC and it is not bypassed, so whatever amplification is added is increasing distortion.
  
 2> I can't see your second question, but nobody is saying it is right or wrong. It is up to the individual as to the sound they prefer and whether they are happy to carry around the extra gear to achieve it.


----------



## salla45

>





> Do you have something to make them stick together?


 
  
 Yes, velcro. Good strong stuff. Very effective.


----------



## NZtechfreak

uzi2 said:


> 1> Every amplifier adds distortion. In this case you are replacing the built in amplifier with your external amplifier (hopefully with a better one, producing less distortion). With the Hugo and Mojo, the amplification stage is built into the DAC and it is not bypassed, so whatever amplification is added is increasing distortion.
> 
> 2> I can't see your second question, but nobody is saying it is right or wrong. It is up to the individual as to the sound they prefer and whether they are happy to carry around the extra gear to achieve it.




There's adding distortion, and then there is adding distortion... 

In monoblock mode my CMA800R are adding only the most negligible distortion, I doubt it'd even be audible.


----------



## salla45

nztechfreak said:


> Ah, his post mentioned velcro?
> 
> I prefer 3M dual-lock tape myself.


 
 ok. thanks for the tip. Will check it. Bit remote here.. travel to get to DIY shops!


----------



## uzi2

nztechfreak said:


> There's adding distortion, and then there is adding distortion...
> 
> In monoblock mode my CMA800R are adding only the most negligible distortion, I doubt it'd even be audible.


 

 It's good that we are in agreement. Perhaps I should have said "Every amplifier adds distortion, however small"


----------



## yoyorast10

salla45 said:


> Yes, velcro. Good strong stuff. Very effective.


 

 It's not possible to connect the mojo chord to the s5 from coax is it? (I'm new to this). usually, with DAP's, it's done from the coax?


----------



## NZtechfreak

yoyorast10 said:


> It's not possible to connect the mojo chord to the s5 from coax is it? (I'm new to this). usually, with DAP's, it's done from the coax?




S5 is a phone, only possible output is via USB.


----------



## salla45

yoyorast10 said:


> It's not possible to connect the mojo chord to the s5 from coax is it? (I'm new to this). usually, with DAP's, it's done from the coax?


 
 Alas, no.  One has to use what's called an OTG cable connector (USB). The link I gave is for a very short and discrete one. The smallest one I've seen in fact AND it has right angled connectors. 
  
 Then, to use the mojo, you'll need some software called USB Audio Player Pro which costs a few $ from the Play Store. It will allow your S5 to output an untampered-with digital signal, via the OTG connector to the Mojo. It will even output DSD native format (DSF's work at least).
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## NZtechfreak

uzi2 said:


> It's good that we are in agreement. Perhaps I should have said "Every amplifier adds distortion, however small"




That's a nearly complete position statement, I would add that this may include distortion at levels that are inaudible, just to be absolutely clear 

In fact, now that I think about it, connecting to the CMA800R sounds like a good idea... Anyone know whether I can go from 3.5mm from the Mojo into RCA for the CMA800R? It'll be single-ended only, rather than balanced, but I can probably slum it with the 0.00038% distortion. Right?


----------



## Turrican2

takeanidea said:


> Hi salla,
> I have listened to the K3003s belonging to @Turrican2
> for a little while , maybe 30 minutes. I would put Phil's IEMs on a par with mine, his sounded more lively and mine sounded more silky. The IE800s were a bit more bloated in the bass region and had a wider soundstage wheras the 3003s had a tighter bottom and a more natural intimate soundstage but possibly lacking just a tiny bit of micro detail with it being closer together. He now has custom shells for his so I'm sure they are now outperforming my IE800s. And you can take phone calls with them. You can't without spending another fair load of money on a different cable for the IE800. What he doesn't have is the Mojo. And my custom shells aren't too far away. So.....I win!




@Takeanidea 
hi trev 

My MOJO is arriving today!


----------



## salla45

turrican2 said:


> @takeanidea
> hi trev
> 
> My MOJO is arriving today!


 
 im almost as excited for you to get yours as when mine was due, lol!


----------



## Turrican2

salla45 said:


> im almost as excited for you to get yours as when mine was due, lol!


 

 really curious as I am happy with my micro idsd / K3003 combination.  I'd like to think one will come up for sale in a few weeks, but we'll see.....


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask as a transport to the mojo which would be better in getting the best sound quality a windows 8 tablet like hp slate 7 which is a 7 inch tablet, or an android phone
  
 with the hp plate 7 i can use the jriver player and all its pluggins but downside is battery life which sucks as u cant play music with screen turned off 
  
 but i tested my hp slate 7 with ifi dsd and to be honest its a big difference than using an adroid phone for the same song 
  
 this is to be used a trasnportable set up so I am not concerned about portability but my goal is to have the best transportable setup 
  
 whats your thoughts


----------



## lookingforIEMs

takeanidea said:


> I have Sennheiser IE800, Klipsch X11i Customs, Flare Audio Pro R2 Titanium Customs,  Sony XBA4ip, ACS Encore Studio Customs, Westone UM2 Customs - I've too many and I know I shall get more in time to come. I can't help myself. As for which is the best IEM. Who knows? I need to spend months listening to just what I've got to tell you which one I like most. Which is the best for Value for Money or sound quality or bass or soundstage or detail will take a long time to determine even on my collection. They all sound great!




Sorry for OT but I just had to ask.

How did you manage to reshell your flare audio iem and your X11i? Or are they just custom ACS eartips?


----------



## NZtechfreak

No idea. I know that compared to UAPP on Android, some users felt their laptop PCs sounded worse. I wouldn't expect there to be much difference, if any, comparing UAPP to a Windows environment however that probably depends a bit on the specific devices in question.


----------



## Takeanidea

turrican2 said:


> @Takeanidea
> hi trev
> 
> My MOJO is arriving today!


 
 Oh dear....you win again......


----------



## uzi2

nztechfreak said:


> That's a nearly complete position statement, I would add that this may include distortion at levels that are inaudible, just to be absolutely clear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Is that including the 0.00017% from the Mojo?
 3.5mm to twin RCA cable is very common and easy to find - or use an adapter.


----------



## Takeanidea

lookingforiems said:


> Sorry for OT but I just had to ask.
> 
> How did you manage to reshell your flare audio iem and your X11i? Or are they just custom ACS eartips?


 
 They are full custom earsleeves. In the same way that ACS in the US makes custom earsleeves. I have IE800 and XBA4ip earsleeves in the planning stage with the same company and we are working closely together to achieve the same results that they have got with K3003 X10/11i & the Flares. The smaller earsleeves are fantastic quality and I am now awaiting my full colour non prototypes having gone through lots of different tweaks to see which sounded the best. When they have got everything right I shall put a review up. The company are not ready yet to supply headfiers with world class custom earsleeves ; not until mine come back and are world class like they can do the smaller IEMs.
 For any headfiers interested in getting sleeves for their smaller IEMs, a DEEP impression is absolutely essential, nothing else will achieve the pinnacles of sound quaity your iems are capable of and no design can compensate for that.
 The company in question are Snugs. https://snugsearphones.co.uk/
 Making an IEM into a custom , if that's possible, is in my opinion the single best upgrade you can make to your portable system


----------



## uzi2

takeanidea said:


> They are full custom earsleeves. In the same way that ACS in the US makes custom earsleeves. I have IE800 and XBA4ip earsleeves in the planning stage with the same company and we are working closely together to achieve the same results that they have got with K3003 X10/11i & the Flares. The smaller earsleeves are fantastic quality and I am now awaiting my full colour non prototypes having gone through lots of different tweaks to see which sounded the best. When they have got everything right I shall put a review up. The company are not ready yet to supply headfiers with world class custom earsleeves ; not until mine come back and are world class like they can do the smaller IEMs.
> For any headfiers interested in getting sleeves for their smaller IEMs, a DEEP impression is absolutely essential, nothing else will achieve the pinnacles of sound quaity your iems are capable of and no design can compensate for that.
> The company in question are Snugs. https://snugsearphones.co.uk/
> Making an IEM into a custom , if that's possible, is in my opinion the single best upgrade you can make to your portable system


 

 ACS are a UK company, but years ago they did make custom sleeves for Etymotic (US). They worked well with the lower end models, but didn't allow a deep enough fit to get the best out of the ER4S.


----------



## Takeanidea

uzi2 said:


> ACS are a UK company, but years ago they did make custom sleeves for Etymotic (US). They worked well with the lower end models, but didn't allow a deep enough fit to get the best out of the ER4S.


 
 They do now - I've dragged them into the world of headfi


----------



## uzi2

takeanidea said:


> They do now - I've dragged them into the world of headfi


 

 So are Snugs made by ACS?


----------



## WCDchee

duncan said:


> So, two questions...
> 
> If source direct is always best, why was there a popularisation of headphone amplifiers in the first place (when you could just as easily use the jack in the CDP, speaker amplifier, or MP3 player)?
> 
> ...




I think from my conversation with rob, most of the explanations out there of not adding an additional component are not quite accurate.

Usually, if we plug our headphones into the dac output stage (line out), we can actually get a pretty decent volume level. In IEMs, it's probably going to be too loud actually. The problem is that the load that IEMs and headphones presents is usually considerably Low impedance not going above 600 ohms. This creates a sizeable current draw which the dac's output stage is not designed to handle, causing signal deterioration.

This is rectified by using a headphone amplifier which has a high input impedance and this causes a very Low current to be drawn from the dac. Plugging the headphone, which is of considerably lower impedance into the headphone amp would then result in a higher current draw from the headphone amp. However the headphone amp is designed for this function this, would perform considerably better.

Now contrary to what some people might believe, a line out signal does not come straight from the DAC chip. It has to pass through an analog stage which helps to prepare the signal to be a line signal. In most DACs, the analog stage is required to do some filtering of sorts, and as such, leaves the designers unable to create an analog section which is capable of putting out a higher current.

In the case of the chord DACs though, the unique dac topology removes the filtering required by the analog stage. As such, this analog stage which normally prepares a signal to be a line signal can then be designed in such a way that allows it the separate function of functioning well at higher current levels. This is the reason why the Hugo and the mojo do not have separate amp sections.

Now double amping usually helps improve the signal if a good amplifier is used. Why is that so? With my phone for example, if I amp the headphone out, the high input impedance will cause the phone's amp to have a Low current draw. Thus the distortion from the phone's amp will be minimal. This allows an improvement with an external amplifier even with double amping.

In the case of the Hugo and the Mojo though, Rob Watts proposes that the analog stage has such a Low distortion even at high current draws that you would be hard pressed to find some, if any, headphone amplifier that can top this.

Hope this clears things up


----------



## Turrican2

uzi2 said:


> So are Snugs made by ACS?


 

 nope, snugs are made by snugs. Take a look at my 'sources' pic those are the k3003 versions.
  
 /end de-rail.


----------



## GreenBow

sound eq said:


> can i ask as a transport to the mojo which would be better in getting the best sound quality a windows 8 tablet like hp slate 7 which is a 7 inch tablet, or an android phone
> 
> with the hp plate 7 i can use the jriver player and all its pluggins but downside is battery life which sucks as u cant play music with screen turned off
> 
> ...


 
 For now it will depend on the operating system that the Windows tablet/transport uses. Meaning if it's full version of Windows then it will be fine. If it's phone version of Windows, people have found that does not support OTG which is needed. OTG might be implemented for phones when Win 10 release for phones rolls out in December.


----------



## Sound Eq

greenbow said:


> For now it will depend on the operating system that the Windows tablet/transport uses. Meaning if it's full version of Windows then it will be fine. If it's phone version of Windows, people have found that does not support OTG which is needed. OTG might be implemented for phones when Win 10 release for phones rolls out in December.


 
 its a full version of windows 8, my question would it be better using a full win8 than an android


----------



## Burju

Thank you Todd Green for my Mojo.

You had me at Hello


Cheers


----------



## psikey

sound eq said:


> can i ask as a transport to the mojo which would be better in getting the best sound quality a windows 8 tablet like hp slate 7 which is a 7 inch tablet, or an android phone
> 
> with the hp plate 7 i can use the jriver player and all its pluggins but downside is battery life which sucks as u cant play music with screen turned off
> 
> ...


 
  
 I only use my Mojo with my Shure SE846's either out of my Dell XPS 13 laptop (same size as SurfacePro4) with JRiver or my Samsung Smartphone with UAPP.  Sounds identical (when JRiver configured correctly) and with my XPS13 having 10hrs+ battery life even with screen on it is portable and last for ages but my Note 4 battery last for ages too.
  
 Posted previously
  
 XPS 13 with Mojo (photo taken before one with Mojo mods below)

  
 My Note 4 Rig (coated in Vinyl for some protection and Vecro'ed to a spare Note 4 case (so I can easily take the Note 4 out for use in other case)


----------



## NZtechfreak

greenbow said:


> For now it will depend on the operating system that the Windows tablet/transport uses. Meaning if it's full version of Windows then it will be fine. If it's phone version of Windows, people have found that does not support OTG which is needed. OTG might be implemented for phones when Win 10 release for phones rolls out in December.




Given the Continuum dock it seems likely Windows Phone will have some OTG type functionality (if USB C then it's not OTG, it's naked into the standard). Whether that extends to USB audio though... I'll be having hands on with a 950XL soon and will try it out, I don't think it's on release candidate firmware yet though.


----------



## jcoops16

I use amazon prime music and have a free 3 month trial of google play music and was wondering if I can bypass the upsampling with android by using UAPP like others do with tidal?


----------



## NZtechfreak

jcoops16 said:


> I use amazon prime music and have a free 3 month trial of google play music and was wondering if I can bypass the upsampling with android by using UAPP like others do with tidal?




Yes, but a bit trickier. Workaround is to access GPM via Bubble UPnP, and then access GPM in UAPP via its inbuilt support for DLNA/UPnP.


----------



## Mython

A few pages back, _I suggested considering the DX80_ as a potential transport for the Mojo.
  
 However, it has emerged, _in a post today in one of the DX80 threads_, that it doesn't (at least at this point in time) play DSD (be it downsampled PCM, or whatever) over co-ax or optical, so it seems this functionality may not have been implemented. In other words, it might be that DSD playback is limited to on-board playback to analogue output.
  
 Until that question has been resolved, I suggest caution, and extend my apologies to anyone whose hopes I got up, in that earlier post.


----------



## ThatPhil

I'm pretty sure that nothing can output true DSD over SPDIF.


----------



## reihead

Anyone have listened/compared the mojo to the arcam irDAC?


----------



## Duncan

thatphil said:


> I'm pretty sure that nothing can output true DSD over SPDIF.


Correct, stems back to when Sony first released SACD, and restricted DSD over optical for copy protection.


----------



## Mython

I meant DSD in the sense of downsampled PCM over optical or co-ax
  
 (sorry, had a brain-fart, when I posted earlier!)


----------



## jcoops16

nztechfreak said:


> Yes, but a bit trickier. Workaround is to access GPM via Bubble UPnP, and then access GPM in UAPP via its inbuilt support for DLNA/UPnP.


 
 Great thanks, just got GPM to play through bubble, I notice hibymusic has dlna support, is that an option instead of UAPP? Im just trying the free trial options at the minute, seeing what their like before buying any apps


----------



## NZtechfreak

jcoops16 said:


> Great thanks, just got GPM to play through bubble, I notice hibymusic has dlna support, is that an option instead of UAPP? Im just trying the free trial options at the minute, seeing what their like before buying any apps




Ah yes, I forgot about Hiby having this function now. I haven't tried it, but on face value it should work the same. Let me know!


----------



## GreenBow

sound eq said:


> its a full version of windows 8, my question would it be better using a full win8 than an android


 

 No idea then. I don't own a smartphone. I relayed what information I knew, from having read the thread and copied the parts that people wrote that interested me. I made a word document of all the bits of info that are relevant to me. I am considering getting a transport my self you see.
  
 (However I don't recall preference for either platform, but don't take my word for it. I don't recall an issue of anyone struggling with Windows PC/laptop and the Mojo. I would have flagged that for sure, as my Mojo will live many days next to my PC. I think the general impression with Android is good.)
  
  


nztechfreak said:


> Given the Continuum dock it seems likely Windows Phone will have some OTG type functionality (if USB C then it's not OTG, it's naked into the standard). Whether that extends to USB audio though... I'll be having hands on with a 950XL soon and will try it out, I don't think it's on release candidate firmware yet though.


 

 I am sure your findings will be warmly welcomed either way. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Ivabign

x relic x said:


> Sounds like the same issue I sent the tour unit back to Chord for. They fixed it rapidly and sent the same unit back. You shouldn't hear any shhhhhh whith nothing connected. I'd contact your reseller. Same for @Ivabign. When the repaired unit came back it was silent with all inputs as well as with nothing connected, as it should be. Chord has said a few times on this thread that they'll take care of the ones that slipped through before the issue was discovered.


 

 Okay - so mine is bad - as it definitely has a loud electronic hum when nothing is connected - as well as when optical is connected...


----------



## JaZZ

> I guess I'm one of those who prefer harmonic distortion and euphonic presentation to help me feel the music and not just hear it. In the end, it's about enjoyment. No apologies.


 
  
 Feel free to listen to music the way you like best. I'm just explaining what's happening if you add an amp to the Mojo – which is a capable amp itself. You use it as a (highly unflexible) effect device, which it isn't designed for. There are better, more powerful methods for tayloring the sound to your own preferences, without the loss of transparency and purity, if you just dare to take notice of them.
  


> I don't know that this is correct. Wouldn't that be equivalent to saying you won't get better sound using an amp (any amp) after your preamp? However, if your preamp is not capable of driving your speakers, then fine, but most are probably not. That means you will always be better served by getting enough power to drive your speakers by using an amplifier if your preamp cannot do it (and for which it was not intended).


 
  
 Preamps can't drive speakers. That's the point. So you can't renounce a power amp – sad, but true. That means you add distortion and signal rounding. After all you could renounce the preamp – an artifact from the vinyl aera – and reduce distortion that way. There are many people who swear that preamps improve the sound compared to the direct connection or the use of a (resistor- or transformer-based) passive attenuator. That shows how harmonic distortion works: it often sounds pleasing to the ears.
  


> I understand that Rob and John feel the Mojo can drive virtually any headphone adequately, which would be great. In practice, it will be up to the listener to determine whether the Mojo sounds best with their setup on its own or with an amp.
> I will say that I totally respect the design philosophy that says "we have taken this approach and believe this is the best way" and the passion and engineering behind it. I will always go for this over the "designed by committee to be unoffending and the 80% solution" because it will give you the single malt rather than the blend. Your job to determine if it's right for you and your system. From a product perspective, I want the ultimate expression of the designers' views. But, that doesn't mean my implementation will be the same as the designers' in all cases.


 
  
 Not even the designer forbids the use of an additional amp – he just explains the consequences for the music signal and the sound in technical terms. It's up to you if you can or want to live with the reduced transparency and added coloration. Just don't pretend for driving Headphone XY to its full potential the Mojo needs an external amp as an absolute truth! From a technical point of view it's the opposite.
  


> I appreciate the principle of keeping the signal path as simple and clean as possible,.. but you are wrong. Most headphone and virtually all speakers need amplification. The design and quality of components determine how an amplifier will affect the sound.


 
  
 Of course all sound transducers need an amplifier. The Mojo comes with one – it's just not a dedicated headphone amplifier like you're used to. In fact it's even better than most of them – from the technical data.
  


> People often select amplifiers for a particular coloration... but it's also possible to build amplifiers which are pretty close to wire with gain.


 
  
 So show me some neutral amplifiers! This pretension is just hot air, absolutely unsubstantiated. I'm sure many Head-Fiers have experienced themselves how different the different amps sound (despite the fact that they all sound the same according to the Sound Science Forum). And a few of them are considered neutral? I would accept the characterization «passably neutral», but that still wouldn't exclude very noticeable signal degradation. Rob Watts' experiences have revealed to him how every single electronics component (resistors, capacitors, wires, solder joints, connections, transistors...) degrades or colors the signal, so extrapolate that to a box full of electronics components like a headphone amp!
  


> Yes, it would depend on the load. My HE6 sound like hot trash from the Mojo. Granted that's an extreme example, but given that many here are being quite absolute in their dogma it's still relevant to say. Even leaving that point to one side, you can take all of your own personal ideals about signal path and approach to audio reproduction and throw them out the window if someone else's ears prefer a different sound (for clarity, when I say 'you' that isn't a reference to verber, but to those dealing in absolutes here). Not much place for absolutism and dogma anywhere as far as I'm concerned, but so much less so in a subjective hobby.


 
  
 Indeed, the HE6 is definitely an extreme example, and I think it can be classified under the headphones possibly overstraining the Mojo, like e.g. also the AKG K 1000. I don't have experience with it, but from the specs and the reports I take it that no portable amp can drive it properly. Now what does that prove for the rest of the much less critical headphones and IEMs?
  
 With respect to absolutism and dogmatism: I haven't read anything from anybody in this thread pretending that you can't get a pleasing sound by adding an amp to the Mojo (or the Hugo). Where do you get that from? Personally I just fight against the dogma that the Hugo or Mojo doesn't drive this and that headphone to its full potential by means of the technical background – with the help of the developer.
  


> If source direct is always best, why was there a popularisation of headphone amplifiers in the first place (when you could just as easily use the jack in the CDP, speaker amplifier, or MP3 player)?


 
  
 You can absolutely use those headphone jacks, some of them probably aren't even bad, but they are certainly not designed for audiophile demands (with exceptions). Therefore the use of dedicated headphone amps among demanding music lovers. If you attach them to those devices via line out, you bypass their own headphone amps.
  
 Mojo and Hugo on the other hand use the amplification stage of the DAC to drive headphones, so there's no possibility to bypass it, hence you'd use the same signal for driving an external amp that you'd use for driving headphones. So there's nothing to gain in terms of signal accuracy. Fortunately this built-in amplification stage is of very high quality, has extremely low distortion (much lower than typical headphone amps) and an exemplarily low output impedance.
  


> Is anyone naysaying this absolutely sure that the load characteristics for any amplifier are the same as any other? Multi crossover IEMs handle substantially differently to a single dynamic driver, and I can say as an EASY to observe fact that the Pure II+ can drive the Layla's more cleanly (treble opens up, always an easy tell)...


 
  
 It's in the nature of audio electronics that the pure, unaltered signal is more critical for system synergy than a degraded signal warmed up with euphonic harmonic distortion. With the «right» distortion spectrum you get a wonderful smoothness to the sound, easily mixed up with cleanness.
  


> That is the key here, what the load does to the amplification, and we know that is not perfect on the Hugo (hiss on IEMs and reported inability to drive harder cans like the HD800 to their upmost ability), so why can the same not be true here?


 

 That the HD 800 be hard to drive is an urban legend just like the topic at hand. From my long-term experience with it I can tell that I haven't heard it better than driven by the Hugo directly. The myth has its origin in the fact that the HD 800 benefits a lot from smooth and dark sounding amps (to most people's ears), at least when unmodded, whereas its high efficiency in fact makes it a very easy load for every desktop amp. Its 450 ohms are a harder task for some portable devices, though.
  
 Indeed Mojo and Hugo are not perfect, no electronics component is. Other people may prefer other gear or feel the need to alter the sound by adding external amps. I absolutely understand that. I for one am never satisfied with the factory sound from buyable Hi-fi components. It's just that amplifying a signal that's already strong (and stable!) enough for the intended purpose just for the sound effect that comes with it is an absurd strategy – if you look at it this way.
  
  
 Just a short abstract of my own audio history. I was a fanatic (hobbyist) speaker builder until a tinnitus hit me. During this time I also experimented a lot with different electronics. One day I replaced my Conrad Johnson PV-6 preamp with a stepped attenuator made of hand-selected resistors. Shock! The carefully tuned speaker sound was out of balance, there was a roughness and unorganicalness that wasn't there before. It took me several days of work on my crossover network (with 4th-order slopes!) to find a satisfying balance and much more for the optimal sound. Which finally was a revelation in terms of purity and transparency. This was my first conscious encounter with the world of forgiving euphonic distortion.
  
 Since I'm into headphones (which are much more tinnitus-compatible in my case) I have experimented with the direct connection of headphones to DACs – the Theta Pro basic II with 5 ohms and the Bel Canto DAC2 with 15 ohms output impedance were suitable candidates. The latter was my standard DAC before the Hugo. And against my audio philosophy I decided to use a Meier Corda amp to drive my pair of HD 650 at that time instead of the passive attenuator built for that purpose. Because I liked the sound better with the headphone amp – and I'm no masochist!
  
 This changed with the arrival of the Hugo and the use of a FiiO DAP as digital drive. The Hugo itself provided such an organic and rich sound the Bel Canto wasn't capable of. And most importantly: I had an octave equalizer at my disposal which made me more or less independent of component synergy.
  
 Well, that's my message for the amp defenders: It's true that amplifiers can make the sound more forgiving and pleasing, but it comes at a price: they put you further away from the original sound waves captured by the recording microphones by stamping their own characteristic on the signal. Don't trust amps! They are highly overrated. None of them is as neutral as a piece of wire. But sometimes you can't avoid them. If you can, however... don't miss the opportunity! But yes, this path requires a bit of work (let's say instead of financial means!) from the user. Because for maximizing the sound equalizing is mandatory. To fix the notorious nonlinearities of headphones which require the notorious synergetic effects in the first place. The more so as the omnipresent forgiving smoothness and warmth (added by most amps) serving for masking those deficits isn't there anymore. So you may encounter hard edges instead. But once you have found the right configuration and settings, you will be all the more rewarded with a sound closer to reality. – Your mileage or sonic ideals may vary.


----------



## GreenBow

Just so you folks at Chord electronics know. The 1-star review (that I noted earlier) of the Mojo on Amazon UK has been changed to 5-stars. It now reads like this. (Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B016MXEY5U/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending)
  
_2 of 5 people found the following review helpful_
_5.0 out of 5 starsGreat sound - second unit makes up for initial faulty one_
_ByAmazon Customeron 2 November 2015_
_Happy to say that I now have a new mojo after returning the 1st one which did not charge correctly and disconnected when moved. The new one is perfect and I concur with what others say in that this dac is fantastic and a pleasure to use. The molded shape and quirky balls of light give this dac stacks of character and the audio it produces is very luxurious. I'm looking forward to the SD card attachment.
 Well done chord - what the HUGO should have been first time around - soooo glad I held off!_
  
  
 I don't know if me posting Mr Rob Watts explanation of the charging curcuit there helped. It can't have done any harm though. It explained to the Amazon customer that their report of charging behaviour was not consistent. The initial 1-star review claimed that once full-charge was reached, charging stopped and needed manually resetting.


----------



## NZtechfreak

@JaZZ  I still didn't see you address the issue of adding very low distortion amps to the Mojo. I presume if the sum distortion is low enough you would not have any particular difficulties with this notion?


----------



## Ivabign

x relic x said:


> From the mac you need to set the sampling rate manually in the Midi app or use a bit perfect software to output the appropriate bit rate/sampling rate. I use Audirvana+ but others have used Bitperfect with iTunes, as well as other software solutions.


 

 Thanks - I was able to see that as I switched max frequencies in the Midi app, the Mojo power button switched color to the frequency I input - so if max was 192K, it stayed that color - no matter if I played a 16/44 song - so it stays static - doesn't show the actual frequency playing - does it upscale? Does it downscale? The button turned red when I set the frequency to 44hz - green at 96hz, but I could play a 192hz song through it....


----------



## sujitsky

Has anyone been able to get the MOJO to work with a one plus two phone? I tried a USB c to micro USB cable but no joy.


----------



## x RELIC x

ivabign said:


> Thanks - I was able to see that as I switched max frequencies in the Midi app, the Mojo power button switched color to the frequency I input - so if max was 192K, it stayed that color - no matter if I played a 16/44 song - so it stays static - doesn't show the actual frequency playing - does it upscale? Does it downscale? The button turned red when I set the frequency to 44hz - green at 96hz, but I could play a 192hz song through it....




Yeah, the output will be whatever you set as the sampling rate. Like I said, you need a third party app to use the native bit rate and sampling rate of the file. I use Audirvana+ but there's also Bitperfect that integrates well with iTunes.

http://bitperfectsound.blogspot.ca/p/faq.html

http://bitperfectsound.blogspot.ca/p/what-is-bitperfect.html

You can also try XLD for free. This software also converts files (including DSD to PCM) and you can manage your metadata. Not the best player but it can get the job done, and hey, it's free.

http://tmkk.undo.jp/xld/index_e.html


----------



## bflat

ivabign said:


> Thanks - I was able to see that as I switched max frequencies in the Midi app, the Mojo power button switched color to the frequency I input - so if max was 192K, it stayed that color - no matter if I played a 16/44 song - so it stays static - doesn't show the actual frequency playing - does it upscale? Does it downscale? The button turned red when I set the frequency to 44hz - green at 96hz, but I could play a 192hz song through it....


 

 If you are using iTunes, it does not upscale or downscale with any decent interpolation engine. It just copies more data or throws data out to fit the sampling rate that you set. Bitpefect, Audirvana, Fidelia, and other premium players have more advanced scaling engines like iZotrope plus dithering (16 to 24 bit). These players can also change sampling rates on the fly to fit the original sampling rate of your tracks. Now to avoid another lengthy debate and to stay on topic, I won't comment on whether any of this makes a difference in SQ.
  
 Forgot to mention Audirvana and Fidelia support AU plugins that give you a huge range of EQ options.


----------



## griff2

> I guess I'm one of those who prefer harmonic distortion and euphonic presentation to help me feel the music and not just hear it. In the end, it's about enjoyment. No apologies.


 
  
*Jazz wrote:* "Feel free to listen to music the way you like best. I'm just explaining what's happening if you add an amp to the Mojo – which is a capable amp itself. You use it as a (highly unflexible) effect device, which it isn't designed for. There are better, more powerful methods for tayloring the sound to your own preferences, without the loss of transparency and purity, if you just dare to take notice of them."
  
*DG Response:* With respect, you're explaining what you think is happening if you add an amp to the Mojo.  Do you design audio electronics professionally?
  


> I understand that Rob and John feel the Mojo can drive virtually any headphone adequately, which would be great. In practice, it will be up to the listener to determine whether the Mojo sounds best with their setup on its own or with an amp.
> I will say that I totally respect the design philosophy that says "we have taken this approach and believe this is the best way" and the passion and engineering behind it. I will always go for this over the "designed by committee to be unoffending and the 80% solution" because it will give you the single malt rather than the blend. Your job to determine if it's right for you and your system. From a product perspective, I want the ultimate expression of the designers' views. But, that doesn't mean my implementation will be the same as the designers' in all cases.


 
  
*Jazz wrote*: "Not even the designer forbids the use of an additional amp – he just explains the consequences for the music signal and the sound in technical terms. It's up to you if you can or want to live with the reduced transparency and added coloration. Just don't pretend for driving Headphone XY to its full potential the Mojo needs an external amp as an absolute truth! From a technical point of view it's the opposite"
  
*DG Response:* Could you elaborate on those technical terms, this thread's so big I missed them.
  


> I appreciate the principle of keeping the signal path as simple and clean as possible,.. but you are wrong. Most headphone and virtually all speakers need amplification. The design and quality of components determine how an amplifier will affect the sound.


 
  
*Jazz wrote:* "Of course all sound transducers need an amplifier. The Mojo comes with one – it's just not a dedicated headphone amplifier like you're used to. In fact it's even better than most of them – from the technical data."
  
*DG Response:* Could you provide a quantitative comparative example please.
  


> People often select amplifiers for a particular coloration... but it's also possible to build amplifiers which are pretty close to wire with gain.


 
  
*Jazz wrote:* So show me some neutral amplifiers! This pretension is just hot air, absolutely unsubstantiated. I'm sure many Head-Fiers have experienced themselves how different the different amps sound (despite the fact that they all sound the same according to the Sound Science Forum). And a few of them are considered neutral? I would accept the characterization «passably neutral», but that still wouldn't exclude very noticeable signal degradation. Rob Watts' experiences have revealed to him how every single electronics component (resistors, capacitors, wires, solder joints, connections, transistors...) degrades or colors the signal, so extrapolate that to a box full of electronics components like a headphone amp.
  
*DG Response:* But didn't you say in your first response "There are better, more powerful methods for tayloring the sound to your own preferences, without the loss of transparency and purity, if you just dare to take notice of them."  Either ANY amp is coloured or it's not?
  


> If source direct is always best, why was there a popularisation of headphone amplifiers in the first place (when you could just as easily use the jack in the CDP, speaker amplifier, or MP3 player)?


 
  
*Jazz wrote:* You can absolutely use those headphone jacks, some of them probably aren't even bad, but they are certainly not designed for audiophile demands (with exceptions). Therefore the use of dedicated headphone amps among demanding music lovers. If you attach them to those devices via line out, you bypass their own headphone amps. Mojo and Hugo on the other hand use the amplification stage of the DAC to drive headphones, so there's no possibility to bypass it, hence you'd use the same signal for driving an external amp that you'd use for driving headphones. So there's nothing to gain in terms of signal accuracy. Fortunately this built-in amplification stage is of very high quality, has extremely low distortion (much lower than typical headphone amps) and an exemplarily low output impedance.
  
*DG Response:* Actually the Naim DAC V1 also does this.  It uses its output stage for both headphone use and to drive an external power amp.  The DAC V1 is ostensibly a digital pre-amp and makes use of variable gain to power the headphone socket.


----------



## sandalaudio

x relic x said:


> Sounds like the same issue I sent the tour unit back to Chord for. They fixed it rapidly and sent the same unit back. You shouldn't hear any shhhhhh whith nothing connected. I'd contact your reseller. Same for @Ivabign. When the repaired unit came back it was silent with all inputs as well as with nothing connected, as it should be. Chord has said a few times on this thread that they'll take care of the ones that slipped through before the issue was discovered.


 
  
 Thanks for the helpful information. I've just contacted my local shop where I bought my Mojo.
  
 I guess I never noticed the issue since I was always using it as a USB DAC.
 I hope the fix is quick because I thoroughly enjoy listening to music through the Mojo.


----------



## spook76

ONE RING (cable) TO RULE THEM ALL

For all Apple iDevice owners using the Chord Mojo, I just received this silver interconnect from Konstantin at Lavricable. I am using an iPod Touch 6th generation (also tested it with an iPhone 6) running iOS 9.1 and it works flawlessly with iTunes, TuneShell and Onkyo HiFi Player apps. 

I do not want to start a cable war discussion but I also honestly believe in a material sonic improvement using this interconnect (especially in the clarity) from using Apple's CCK connection. My cost including shipping for the cable was $100. For a pure silver interconnect that is very reasonable price compared to even standard interconnects. 

If anyone is interested Konstantin's email is lavricables@gmail.com. It took only a week to get the cable from Latvia to the United States. Further I speak from experience that Konstantin is both honest and a pleasure to deal with via email.


----------



## rwalkerphl

spook76 said:


> ONE RING (cable) TO RULE THEM ALL
> 
> For all Apple iDevice owners using the Chord Mojo, I just received this silver interconnect from Konstantin at Lavricable. I am using an iPod Touch 6th generation (also tested it with an iPhone 6) running iOS 9.1 and it works flawlessly with iTunes, TuneShell and Onkyo HiFi Player apps.
> 
> ...


 
 Is this a CCK replacement, or in addition to?


----------



## x RELIC x

rwalkerphl said:


> Is this a CCK replacement, or in addition to?




Replacement.


----------



## rwalkerphl

rwalkerphl said:


> Is this a CCK replacement, or in addition to?


 

 Replacement.
  
  
 Thanks! Wow! Is this the first one, or are there others? I've been trying to find one for ages!


----------



## spook76

rwalkerphl said:


> Replacement.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Wow! Is this the first one, or are there others? I've been trying to find one for ages!




Replacement. One cable no CCK. 

It is the only one currently. Fiio is still awaiting MFI certification from Apple for its L19 cable. A shop in Singapore now says sometime in December however it was supposed to be released in October, so who knows.


----------



## mscott58

spook76 said:


> Replacement. One cable no CCK.
> 
> It is the only one currently. Fiio is still awaiting MFI certification from Apple for its L19 cable. A shop in Singapore now says sometime in December however it was supposed to be released in October, so who knows.




Sounds cool. But to be clear this cable is not officially "certified" by Apple and in theory they could mess with the SW to cause it issues? I'd be up for the risk personally but want to make sure people know the whole story. Cheers


----------



## spook76

mscott58 said:


> Sounds cool. But to be clear this cable is not officially "certified" by Apple and in theory they could mess with the SW to cause it issues? I'd be up for the risk personally but want to make sure people know the whole story. Cheers




Absolutely right. For me since this is for my iPod Touch, if later updates to iOS squash the compatibility, I will simply not update my iPod. I plan on testing any update on my iPhone first.


----------



## oliverpool

I was thinking of trying to connect my kef ls50 directly to the chord using a 3.5mm to a speaker connectors. It will cost not much to make a custom cable using canares etc. but at maximum output form the mojo what's the wattage? 5 watts? I am assuming 5 watts as it outputs 5 volts at max output?


----------



## jjacq

psikey said:


>


 
 How do you wrap it in Vinyl exactly?


----------



## oliverpool

spook76 said:


> ONE RING (cable) TO RULE THEM ALL
> 
> For all Apple iDevice owners using the Chord Mojo, I just received this silver interconnect from Konstantin at Lavricable. I am using an iPod Touch 6th generation (also tested it with an iPhone 6) running iOS 9.1 and it works flawlessly with iTunes, TuneShell and Onkyo HiFi Player apps.
> 
> ...





There are a few which I showed earlier in this thread and use that are a little cheaper. However I am not able to player dsd over PoM on iOS 9.1. It works on iOS 9. Even via my cck kit I am still unable to play dsd direct on 9.1. Could you try or do you have any dsd to see if it works on this cable? 

It's sad that the fiio l19 cable is delayed yet again. There are units shipping and available in Korea.....


----------



## spook76

oliverpool said:


> There are a few which I showed earlier in this thread and use that are a little cheaper. However I am not able to player dsd over PoM on iOS 9.1. It works on iOS 9. Even via my cck kit I am still unable to play dsd direct on 9.1. Could you try or do you have any dsd to see if it works on this cable?
> 
> It's sad that the fiio l19 cable is delayed yet again. There are units shipping and available in Korea.....




I would be happy to do so but the highest resolution for my genre of music, progressive, is 24/192 so that is the highest I was able to test.


----------



## jarnopp

@JaZZ and @griff2, this is a great discussion, and I'd like to hear more of it, as well as more sonic impressions. I think the theoretical helps to make sense of what we hear, but the hearing is the end game. While the absolute sound (yes, long time TAS subscriber here) has a valid place for those who mostly listen to classical or I amplified performances, the vast majority of us 'out of the time are listening to produced music that has biases and choices made in the production that may not align with our preferences. I should still be able to enjoy that. My choice to do it via equalization or equipment synergy/pairing. I do encourage all the theory and technical discussion, and one can talk all day about how technically great a beer Budweiser is (which it is), but give me an interesting home brew or Belgian any day over that. I'll use the Bud as a reference point, but not a staple or for most of my enjoyment. 

Now, not having received my Mojo yet, nor my Liquid Carbon, I would like to hear more impressions of the Mojo alone, with the LC (I believe that will be a popular pairing), and with other amps...and lots of headphones. Then, I can try myself and know what to focus on and will pick what provides the most enjoyment.


----------



## RedEight

Can I just check With some of the experienced users what sample rate colour should I get with streaming Apple Music. I have had a bit of trouble getting mojo to work so I'm not sure if all is ok. Thanks in advance.


----------



## x RELIC x

redeight said:


> Can I just check With some of the experienced users what sample rate colour should I get with streaming Apple Music. I have had a bit of trouble getting mojo to work so I'm not sure if all is ok. Thanks in advance.




You should see the power button as red. The sampling rate indicators are on the box. All music from Apple is 16/44.







Spoiler: Best quality



This is just my personal take on the matter but I'd feed the Mojo much better source files than Apple Music. It's been known to use very low bit rates automatically depending on the connection speed (sometimes as low as 64 Kbps), but it's all 16bit/44 kHz sampling rate from Apple. Even purchased music downloaded from iTunes to your storage would be a better bet IMO. If you're happy with the sound that's cool, just my $0.02.


----------



## Takeanidea

redeight said:


> Can I just check With some of the experienced users what sample rate colour should I get with streaming Apple Music. I have had a bit of trouble getting mojo to work so I'm not sure if all is ok. Thanks in advance.




How are you connecting? Through what type of source and using what type of cable? I couldn't get my Windows 7 laptop to recognise the mojo last night through a catalogue of errors on my part. 1 the Mojo had no battery left 2 I was asked if I wanted to use Windows Update to find the latest driver and I said no and 3 when I downloaded the driver myself, got it connected to the mains and fired up I didnt think to restart the laptop. Once I did all was working fine.
On a Macbook it's always worked fine other than when I've plugged the usb into the charging port rather than the input port. I sincerely hope I'm not alone in all these **** ups!


----------



## Wyd4

Had a listen to some hd800 through the mojo directly today.
I haven't heard the hd800 prior but I must say I was more than happy with the sound produced. It didn't seem overly lacking in any regard. That said I have not reference point using a desktop setup but I could certainly consider it as my home rig lol


----------



## zecha

sonickarma said:


> Cool will try my Sony inputs (NW-ZX2 and Xperian Z5) when I get time



have do you try it?
i'm curious the combo between sony z3/z5 family with mojo because that phone can play dsd file and i intend use for transport

sorry,maybe little oot here


----------



## Takeanidea

wyd4 said:


> Had a listen to some hd800 through the mojo directly today.
> I haven't heard the hd800 prior but I must say I was more than happy with the sound produced. It didn't seem overly lacking in any regard. That said I have not reference point using a desktop setup but I could certainly consider it as my home rig lol




it's not a bad home setup is it☺ and it's battery driven setup that can be taken anywhere. It'll survive a power cut and will always provide a clean signal . We're you testing the HD800s or have you bought them? They are great through the Mojo aswell as using just the Dac part into an amp.
The Senns look very big against the Mojo. .....


----------



## Wyd4

takeanidea said:


> it's not a bad home setup is it☺ and it's battery driven setup that can be taken anywhere. It'll survive a power cut and will always provide a clean signal . We're you testing the HD800s or have you bought them? They are great through the Mojo aswell as using just the Dac part into an amp.
> The Senns look very big against the Mojo. .....




I just auditioned them here in Melbourne. 
I may look into a 2nd hand pair in the coming year though if I can scrape some more funds together.
Might be a few on the market with the new hd800 coming to market.
Very comfortable too


----------



## Takeanidea

They are sure to go down in price, are incredibly easy to mod if you want to experiment with altering the sound signature and will always be a great headphone regardless of what flavour of the month is out there


----------



## Bengkia369

takeanidea said:


> They are sure to go down in price, are incredibly easy to mod if you want to experiment with altering the sound signature and will always be a great headphone regardless of what flavour of the month is out there




Till now yet to see Chord Hugo lowering it's price.


----------



## SearchOfSub

wyd4 said:


> Had a listen to some hd800 through the mojo directly today.
> I haven't heard the hd800 prior but I must say I was more than happy with the sound produced. It didn't seem overly lacking in any regard. That said I have not reference point using a desktop setup but I could certainly consider it as my home rig lol





It is truly incredibly and astonishingly and tremindously high value that Mojo is making that unmusical POS HD800 sound not lacking in any department. Marvelous and magnification. thanks,


----------



## FidelityCastro

spook76 said:


> ONE RING (cable) TO RULE THEM ALL
> 
> For all Apple iDevice owners using the Chord Mojo, I just received this silver interconnect from Konstantin at Lavricable. I am using an iPod Touch 6th generation (also tested it with an iPhone 6) running iOS 9.1 and it works flawlessly with iTunes, TuneShell and Onkyo HiFi Player apps.
> 
> ...




Just wanted to back up spook76 on this excellent post. I tried the Lavricables silver interconnect and the SQ was, to my ears, noticeably better. Underlines my view that the weak link in connecting iPhone to anything is the CCK, even with upgraded cable from CCK to DAC/amp (I use either an ALO or a Moon Audio interconnect with the CCK and they are both good, but the sound was better with the Lavricables interconnect). The silver interconnect is also a more compact solution, at around 3" long and no extra cable needed. 

As it happens, I had an issue with mine so returned it and Konstantin gave me an immediate refund and set to work testing. I think the issue may have been a software one or my actual iPhone, since I've also noticed sporadic connection problem with CCK. So I can also confirm that Konstantin is a pleasure to deal with even of there is an issue, and I'm tempted to order another one and give it another try.


----------



## Takeanidea

searchofsub said:


> It is truly incredibly and astonishingly and tremindously high value that Mojo is making that unmusical POS HD800 sound not lacking in any department. Marvelous and magnification. thanks,


 
  
 Hi - unmusical POS? What on earth are you using with it to make it sound unmusical? Never mind it did the trick, it brought a smile to my face
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






bengkia369 said:


> Till now yet to see Chord Hugo lowering it's price.


 
 Hiya, I completely agree with you . The Sennheiser HD800 was what I was talking about being lower in price at least 2nd hand once the HD800S rolls out. Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## RedEight

Thanks for the response. Got connection working. Seems a bit temperamental with the connecting/opening music app order. Power button lit up red as you indicated. Does tidal stream at a higher rate? I tried that but also get a red light. Realise streaming services aren't the best source but this is my first dac experience and I haven't sorted out a higher quality library yet. Any suggestions on app/file spec for iphone6s. I can't wait for an alternative to the cck. Cheers


----------



## Wyd4

searchofsub said:


> It is truly incredibly and astonishingly and tremindously high value that Mojo is making that unmusical POS HD800 sound not lacking in any department. Marvelous and magnification. thanks,




Quite the vernacular.

You certainly have a way with words


----------



## Eric510

uzi2 said:


> The real portable benefit will come when Chord undertakes a joint venture with a DAP manufacturer...



I think the most portable option for this thing is the AK100. I mean, they're nearly identical in size. chord must've decided on the form factor with consideration of that DAP. The AK100 is relatively cheap now ($400 new), relatively obsolete (doesn't compare to the most of what's out these days) and wouldn't compete with the mojo in any way (from a sound quality perspective). It's a perfect transport for the mojo.


----------



## Pokemonn

.


----------



## salla45

hi gents.
  
 am still struggle for a cheap solution to connect coax out from fiio to mojo. I am trying to avoid the 100$ solution offered by a certain shop/supplier known here. 
  
 I have the 4pole to RCA adapter jobby, an adapter for male-male, then another adapter to take rca back to 3.5mm 2 pole.
  
 As per pics it's very cumbersome and pretty unusable as a portable solution, moreover, I am worried about stressing the socket with the unwieldy combo of adapters.
  
 Any pointers to make any of these connections less 'orrible, without costing 1/5 of what I paid for the mojo ?


----------



## uzi2

eric510 said:


> I think the most portable option for this thing is the AK100. I mean, they're nearly identical in size. chord must've decided on the form factor with consideration of that DAP. The AK100 is relatively cheap now ($400 new), relatively obsolete (doesn't compare to the most of what's out these days) and wouldn't compete with the mojo in any way (from a sound quality perspective). It's a perfect transport for the mojo.


 

 It's very unlikely that Chord would pay attention to the form factor of a DAP that isn't even a current model. I think they have said that their intended market was mobile phones. My belief is that the reason the form factor does not match up with a mobile is down to the battery. It is the battery that defined the shape of the Pono and to a lesser extent the Hugo.


----------



## salla45

eric510 said:


> I think the most portable option for this thing is the AK100. I mean, they're nearly identical in size. chord must've decided on the form factor with consideration of that DAP. The AK100 is relatively cheap now ($400 new), relatively obsolete (doesn't compare to the most of what's out these days) and wouldn't compete with the mojo in any way (from a sound quality perspective). It's a perfect transport for the mojo.


 
 what about connections between the AK100 and the Mojo? Im finding the interconnects between these things is the single most frustrating thing about the whole protable head-fi game. We have these wonderful and ergonomic products and they can't talk to each other without protruding cabling risking fracture of jacks and such.


----------



## x RELIC x

salla45 said:


> hi gents.
> 
> am still struggle for a cheap solution to connect coax out from fiio to mojo. I am trying to avoid the 100$ solution offered by a certain shop/supplier known here.
> 
> ...




Give ClieOS a PM. He just made one for the X7 to the Mojo and it shares the same coaxial configuration as the other FiiO TRRS digital coaxial jacks. Perhaps he can help you.

Here's the link to his post on the cable:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/782490/fiio-x7-preview-world-tour-poll-on-apps-whitelisting-policy-added-2015-10-29/555#post_12081271


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> Give @ClieOS a PM. He just made one for the X7 to the Mojo and it shares the same coaxial configuration as the other FiiO TRRS digital coaxial jacks. Perhaps he can help you.
> 
> Here's the link to his post on the cable:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/782490/fiio-x7-preview-world-tour-poll-on-apps-whitelisting-policy-added-2015-10-29/555#post_12081271


 
 thanks! Ill pm him, but we really need those connectors to be right angled. Other wise you get stress on both ends with protruding cabling. Its a bit of a nightmare!


----------



## ClieOS

salla45 said:


> thanks! Ill pm him, but we really need those connectors to be right angled. Other wise you get stress on both ends with protruding cabling. Its a bit of a nightmare!




The problem is that any decent right angled TRRS plug we can use will have a size larger than any straight plug. Also, the mini coax cable will probably not be flexible enough to bend too much with right angled plug. The isn't any ideal solution that I can think of.

On another note, just got myself some (a) Mojo!


----------



## salla45

clieos said:


> The problem is that any decent right angled TRRS plug we can use will have a size larger than any straight plug. Also, the mini coax cable will probably not be flexible enough to bend too much with right angled plug. The isn't any ideal solution that I can think of.
> 
> On another note, just got myself some (a) Mojo!


 
 aha. thanks for this. (i guess i won't need to PM you after all  )
  
 i guess we'll have to wait for the mojo DAP  - I have a 2nd solution which is to use it with my S4 or S5 samsungs, the S4 is currently favourite, as I can permanently keep it in Flight Mode and enjoy it as a DAP connected by a discrete USB OTG cable. Maybe the coax-coax option will have to be a longer term project... connectors from hither and thither and I may need to acquire a soldering iron!
  
 Enjoy your mojo!!!


----------



## georgelai57

clieos said:


> On another note, just got myself some (a) Mojo!




Some "extra" Mojo you mean. I did


----------



## stewboss

wyd4 said:


> I just auditioned them here in Melbourne.
> I may look into a 2nd hand pair in the coming year though if I can scrape some more funds together.
> Might be a few on the market with the new hd800 coming to market.
> Very comfortable too


 
  
 I was thinking of finally investing in a pair of hd800 but you say there is a new version on the horizon?
  
 Are there any details / resources yet?


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Just joined the club... say "bye-bye" to overpriced daps... rocking it with my lowly ipod touch + fiio L19.....


----------



## xeroian

oliverpool said:


> There are a few which I showed earlier in this thread and use that are a little cheaper. However I am not able to player dsd over PoM on iOS 9.1. It works on iOS 9. Even via my cck kit I am still unable to play dsd direct on 9.1. Could you try or do you have any dsd to see if it works on this cable?
> 
> It's sad that the fiio l19 cable is delayed yet again. There are units shipping and available in Korea.....





I proved to myself the other day (post 4631) that I could play DSD over PoM using Onkyo HD. I did this partly because someone asked for proof that the MOJO power button did turn white and partly because I had discussed your problem with you earlier. I didn't have any native DSD material so I used JRiver to convert an ALAC for me. 

Using iOS 9.1 on the latest model (64-bit) iPod via the Apple Lightning to USB camera adapter. 

Ian


----------



## Eric510

uzi2 said:


> It's very *unlikely that Chord would pay attention to the form factor of a DAP that isn't even a current model*. I think they have said that their intended market was mobile phones. My belief is that the reason the form factor does not match up with a mobile is down to the battery. It is the battery that defined the shape of the Pono and to a lesser extent the Hugo.


 

 I hear ya dude. It's just uncanny how perfectly sized these two devices are. But, I'm MORE than willing to chalk it up to a coincidence. 
  
 But, I disagree with what I bolded in your quote above - why would Chord pay attention to the form factor of a DAP that IS a current model? Any DAP being used with the Mojo is being relegated to transport duty. Buying a modern DAP at a "modern" price would be unwise if the intent is to pair to a Mojo. I know they're saying their intended market is the mobile phone market but, this thing is nowhere near the appropriate size for that to be an elegant solution (no offense to those using a phone with their mojo!). Attracting the mobile phone market is just... well... marketing.  Hell, we're hearing people bum about EMI noise when used with cellphones. I just don't really buy it. 
  
 Regarding the battery - they lay the battery right on top of the PCB in the Mojo, right? Why not lay it next to the PCB, making the Mojo longer, and more form fitting for a phone? In a world where our cellphones seem to be getting bigger and bigger it seems like that would've been the way to go if matting the mojo with a cell phone was really the intention, no?
  
 Monday morning quarterbacking engineering choices is fun!


----------



## Eric510

salla45 said:


> what about connections between the AK100 and the Mojo? Im finding the interconnects between these things is the single most frustrating thing about the whole protable head-fi game. We have these wonderful and ergonomic products and they can't talk to each other without protruding cabling risking fracture of jacks and such.


 

 Agreed - though I do find the Moon-audio ak100/120-mojo toslink cable a pretty reasonable solution.


----------



## Bengkia369

eric510 said:


> I hear ya dude. It's just uncanny how perfectly sized these two devices are. But, I'm MORE than willing to chalk it up to a coincidence.
> 
> But, I disagree with what I bolded in your quote above - why would Chord pay attention to the form factor of a DAP that IS a current model? Any DAP being used with the Mojo is being relegated to transport duty. Buying a modern DAP at a "modern" price would be unwise if the intent is to pair to a Mojo. I know they're saying their intended market is the mobile phone market but, this thing is nowhere near the appropriate size for that to be an elegant solution (no offense to those using a phone with their mojo!). Attracting the mobile phone market is just... well... marketing.  Hell, we're hearing people bum about EMI noise when used with cellphones. I just don't really buy it.
> 
> ...




Makes no logical sense to me at all, who in the right mind would designed something on a product that is obsolete and no longer made? Do you still see mobile phone accessories company still investing toolings to make mobile phone case for iPhone 4?
I think logical is Chord just wanted to designed the Mojo as small as possible hence this design.


----------



## Eric510

bengkia369 said:


> Makes no logical sense to me at all, who in the right mind would designed something on a product that is obsolete and no longer made? Do you still see mobile phone accessories company still investing toolings to make mobile phone case for iPhone 4?
> I think logical is Chord just wanted to designed the Mojo as small as possible hence this design.


 
 i think you're missing my point. I concede that Chord wouldn't design this thing for a 3 year old product (that's still in production, btw... at least, I believe it is). What I'm saying is it pairs well (economically and aesthetically) with the ak100... and not so much with any cellphone on the market. 
  
 'tis all i'm sayin'...


----------



## Bengkia369

eric510 said:


> i think you're missing my point. I concede that Chord wouldn't design this thing for a 3 year old product (that's still in production, btw... at least, I believe it is). What I'm saying is it pairs well (economically and aesthetically) with the ak100... and not so much with any cellphone on the market.
> 
> 'tis all i'm sayin'...




No worries here.
I think only John Franks himself have the answer!


----------



## Hubert H

Maybe the size of Mojo was simply dictated by the PCB and battery dimensions with a bit of space for heat dissipation;
  





  
 H.


----------



## uzi2

eric510 said:


> I hear ya dude. It's just uncanny how perfectly sized these two devices are. But, I'm MORE than willing to chalk it up to a coincidence.
> 
> But, I disagree with what I bolded in your quote above - why would Chord pay attention to the form factor of a DAP that IS a current model? Any DAP being used with the Mojo is being relegated to transport duty. Buying a modern DAP at a "modern" price would be unwise if the intent is to pair to a Mojo. I know they're saying their intended market is the mobile phone market but, this thing is nowhere near the appropriate size for that to be an elegant solution (no offense to those using a phone with their mojo!). Attracting the mobile phone market is just... well... marketing.  Hell, we're hearing people bum about EMI noise when used with cellphones. I just don't really buy it.
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe if you had highlighted my following sentence instead, you wouldn't have found anything to disagree with. In any case it follows the form factor of a mobile more closely once you add the connection kit.


----------



## Eric510

uzi2 said:


> Maybe if you had highlighted my following sentence instead, you wouldn't have found anything to disagree with. In any case it follows the form factor of a mobile more closely once you add the connection kit.


 

 the connection kit that doesn't exist yet, and is just a 3d printed prototype??


----------



## reihead

cosmicholyghost said:


> Just joined the club... say "bye-bye" to overpriced daps... rocking it with my lowly ipod touch + fiio L19.....


 
  
 Couldn't agree more
 Waiting for mine to arrive Friday...


----------



## uzi2

eric510 said:


> the connection kit that doesn't exist yet, and is just a 3d printed prototype??


 

 That's right. The very same connection kit that was planned from the outset.


----------



## DatGuy

has anyone had their mojo crash? is there a hard reset button input. Mine suddenly cut out while playing and now is unresponsive, not even the battery led will turn on when i plug it into a charger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 EDIT: See post below, false alarm


----------



## jamato8

datguy said:


> has anyone had their mojo crash? is there a hard reset button input. Mine suddenly cut out while playing and now is unresponsive, not even the battery led will turn on when i plug it into a charger


 

 It most likely needs to charge a while before it comes back on. Was it on the USB when it crashed or running from the battery? 
  
 If the Hugo discharges totally, it takes 20 minutes or so before it will come back on line.


----------



## DatGuy

jamato8 said:


> It most likely needs to charge a while before it comes back on. Was it on the USB when it crashed or running from the battery?
> 
> If the Hugo discharges totally, it takes 20 minutes or so before it will come back on line.


 
i charged it last night, then today had it playing for a few hours with the charger on. its been over an hour since it's gone unresponsive so it shouldnt be the automatic shut off due to heat. what worries me is that not even the charging indicator comes on when i plug it in now
  
 EDIT: FALSE ALARM I'm really sorry i brought this up. turns out i might have not plugged in my charger properly and it was on battery the whole night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. now it's back to charging and im a happy camper. and thanks to @jamato8 for suggesting the battery thing, otherwise i would've panicked too much to check. As an apology here is a liquid carbon for scale:
  


Spoiler: My new stack



excuse the poor lighting, its 2:30 am and i didnt want to turn the lights on


----------



## bflat

datguy said:


> i charged it last night, then today had it playing for a few hours with the charger on. its been over an hour since it's gone unresponsive so it shouldnt be the automatic shut off due to heat. what worries me is that not even the charging indicator comes on when i plug it in now
> 
> EDIT: FALSE ALARM I'm really sorry i brought this up. turns out i might have not plugged in my charger properly and it was on battery the whole night
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL, happened to me a lot with the amount of travel I do. That is why all of my USB chargers have lights on them.


----------



## mscott58

Taking my Mojo on its first international trip, back to the place where this all began at The Shard. And flying with true mojo on Virgin Atlantic "UpperClass"! 



Cheers


----------



## Dionysus

Mojo has shipped, looking forward to share my impressions thx TTVJ.


----------



## kikouyou

> Quote:


 


mscott58 said:


> Taking my Mojo on its first international trip, back to the place where this all began at The Shard. And flying with true mojo on Virgin Atlantic "UpperClass"!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


 
 Where did you got this cable?
 How do you deal with ISO DSD files and the AK100?
 Thanks


----------



## MrBucket

kikouyou said:


> Where did you got this cable?
> How do you deal with ISO DSD files and the AK100?
> Thanks


 

  
 Looks like the form fit one Moon has, I've got it for mine.


----------



## kikouyou

mrbucket said:


> Looks like the form fit one Moon has, I've got it for mine.


 
 I have been researching DAP's with digital output, and it is all good up to 24/192 i think but how do you manage DSD, I have a bunch of DSD64 and they need some kind of down processing to go thru and optical cable. What do you recommend?


----------



## MrBucket

AK240 outputs DSD as 176khz through optical.


----------



## headwhacker

For those, looking for a stack. Mojo + AK100MK2 + Sysconcept 2.5cm optical cable.


----------



## Torq

headwhacker said:


> For those, looking for a stack. Mojo + AK100MK2 + Sysconcept 2.5cm optical cable.




Is that Velcro or DualLok between your units?


----------



## headwhacker

torq said:


> Is that Velcro or DualLok between your units?


 
  
 Dual lock


----------



## Torq

headwhacker said:


> Dual lock




Lovely, thanks!

That saves me from having to wait for the strips to arrive as now I don't have to measure for the cable.


----------



## oliverpool

xeroian said:


> I proved to myself the other day (post 4631) that I could play DSD over PoM using Onkyo HD. I did this partly because someone asked for proof that the MOJO power button did turn white and partly because I had discussed your problem with you earlier. I didn't have any native DSD material so I used JRiver to convert an ALAC for me.
> 
> Using iOS 9.1 on the latest model (64-bit) iPod via the Apple Lightning to USB camera adapter.
> 
> Ian


 
 I just managed to get another cable today. Strangely this one works totally fine with Onkyo HF player which outputs DSD over PoM. The mojo shows white and Onkyo shows DSD output and the sound it great.  My CCK kit with my USB cable (not the Chord included one) has sound distortion understand the same connections and my other 2 cables cant play dsd when converted to 24/192 or 24/384 but not directly on my IOS 9.1.  But strangely works on my older Iphone 5S with IOS 9.0.  So it seems like cable "quality" matters.  Whats that left for me to test is using another usb cable with my CCK kit.  
  
 This is the latest one I tried that fully works with high res PCM and DSD over PoM.  Note that I have nothing to do with these folks. I am just looking for a short cable that works for my travelling requirements. If the Fiio L19 works, that would likely be the one I be getting. May contact Lavcable but I prefer one that has right angle connectors. New business idea Chord 
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/43233663546.htm?fromSite=main


----------



## jamato8

oliverpool said:


> I just managed to get another cable today. Strangely this one works totally fine with Onkyo HF player which outputs DSD over PoM. The mojo shows white and Onkyo shows DSD output and the sound it great.  My CCK kit with my USB cable (not the Chord included one) has sound distortion understand the same connections and my other 2 cables cant play dsd when converted to 24/192 or 24/384 but not directly on my IOS 9.1.  But strangely works on my older Iphone 5S with IOS 9.0.  So it seems like cable "quality" matters.  Whats that left for me to test is using another usb cable with my CCK kit.
> 
> This is the latest one I tried that fully works with high res PCM and DSD over PoM.  Note that I have nothing to do with these folks. I am just looking for a short cable that works for my travelling requirements. If the Fiio L19 works, that would likely be the one I be getting. May contact Lavcable but I prefer one that has right angle connectors. New business idea Chord
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/43233663546.htm?fromSite=main


 

 What is PoM?


----------



## oliverpool

Sending DSD over a player for the DAC to decode DSD natively. 


jamato8 said:


> What is PoM?


 
  
 Sending DSD over a player for the DAC to decode DSD natively.


----------



## Torq

oliverpool said:


> Sending DSD over a player for the DAC to decode DSD natively.




What does the acronym mean, though?


----------



## ade_hall

audionewbi said:


> More impression update:
> 
> *Calyx M vs Mojo:*
> After a long period of absence from listening to calyx M (roughly about amonth) I took out the calyx M from its storage case. Last time when I put it in the case it was fully charge, now it was down to 20-30% so it conforms for me that calyx M does discharge its battery over time. However not a problem I have a dedicated external battery power for it.
> ...


 
  
 Have you tried taming the beast with some EQ?


----------



## salla45

ade_hall said:


> Have you tried taming the beast with some EQ?


 
  
  


audionewbi said:


> More impression update:
> 
> *Calyx M vs Mojo:*
> After a long period of absence from listening to calyx M (roughly about amonth) I took out the calyx M from its storage case. Last time when I put it in the case it was fully charge, now it was down to 20-30% so it conforms for me that calyx M does discharge its battery over time. However not a problem I have a dedicated external battery power for it.
> ...


 
 I'm surprised that you don't find the AKG K3003's a fun listen with the Mojo? I'm just finding the synergy electrifying. I can understand your comments though, the mojo is full sounding imho and probably does sound thick with less revealing phones. S'why we're getting comments of synergy also with HD800's etc. Interesting indeed!
  
 EDIT... thinking about it, the Class A amp does lend itself to pairing with leaner transducers. I had a fabulous Musical Fidelity class A amp back in the 90's, it just got so hot in the end, just kept tripping out, lol. Wonderful, mellifluous sound, Mojo reminds me of that. Oddly enough I paired the amp with a Deltec DAC, the PDM1, if I remember the first commercially available dac from Rob Watts. Hah! great times!


----------



## Duncan

Not sure what PoM is, I always thought it was DoP (DSD over PCM)??


----------



## kikouyou

mrbucket said:


> AK240 outputs DSD as 176khz through optical.


 

 Very cool! does the AK120 do that too?


----------



## xtr4

Hi guys, I saw this posted and I'm not sure if it could work but the person who posted this mentioned that he could get the Beyer T1 to run balanced out of the Mojo via the 2 SE connectors. Has anyone tried this and does it really work as "balanced"?
 Just curious.


----------



## oliverpool

duncan said:


> Not sure what PoM is, I always thought it was DoP (DSD over PCM)??


 
 Ha you are right. It should be DoP. I am not actually sure why I thought it was PoM.


----------



## Duncan

I would say no, it wouldn't work as the outputs would share a common ground... I suppose the only way to really know is to try putting a really high load onto the other Jack whilst listening, if the volume drops then good in concept bad in practice...

As an aside to previous poster, AK120 does DSD over optical at 88.2khz


----------



## NZtechfreak

Nope, that there with the T1 is not balanced. I would not recommend doing that.


----------



## audionewbi

salla45 said:


> I'm surprised that you don't find the AKG K3003's a fun listen with the Mojo? I'm just finding the synergy electrifying. I can understand your comments though, the mojo is full sounding imho and probably does sound thick with less revealing phones. S'why we're getting comments of synergy also with HD800's etc. Interesting indeed!
> 
> EDIT... thinking about it, the Class A amp does lend itself to pairing with leaner transducers. I had a fabulous Musical Fidelity class A amp back in the 90's, it just got so hot in the end, just kept tripping out, lol. Wonderful, mellifluous sound, Mojo reminds me of that. Oddly enough I paired the amp with a Deltec DAC, the PDM1, if I remember the first commercially available dac from Rob Watts. Hah! great times!


 
 I am still rocking Mojo but I am still not as vocal about it. I am waiting for the accessories to come out, I am satisfied with it but I still prefer Calyx M over Mojo as to me it sounds as good with easy to power gear and certain gears it sounds darn right outstanding. Mojo still requires a dap and since I cannot find a suitable stacking that I can carry with ease I am finding it hard to recommend for those who want to carry this on the go (meaning walking around).
  
 If the dongles are designed correctly it should be easily to pair Mojo with thin USB connected daps, as is I find the Ak120/Mojo too thick, simply put calyx M is more portable.


----------



## salla45

I hear you about portability. The stacking , wiring is a minefield. Im not too sure why, on a portable product, outputs are often on one end and inputs on the other, not entirely ergonomic for pocketability!
  
 I have *just about *got it portable with the use of a nifty usb otg cable for use with the samsung s4 or s5. In fact the S4 is now a dedicated player, left in flight mode, or without sim card, no interference to speak of, and I can still use it with tidal via wifi or with micro SD 
  
 It's a solution anyhow, until i get my fiio coax connection sorted. And even then , the tidal aspect of the phone is something I might get quickly too used to! And the extra height of the phone over the mojo means there's some protection/stress relief for the phone socket.
  
 Checked out the Calyx M just now. Nice looking player!
  


  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  Quote:


audionewbi said:


> I am still rocking Mojo but I am still not as vocal about it. I am waiting for the accessories to come out, I am satisfied with it but I still prefer Calyx M over Mojo as to me it sounds as good with easy to power gear and certain gears it sounds darn right outstanding. Mojo still requires a dap and since I cannot find a suitable stacking that I can carry with ease I am finding it hard to recommend for those who want to carry this on the go (meaning walking around).
> 
> If the dongles are designed correctly it should be easily to pair Mojo with think USB connected daps, as is I find the Ak120/Mojo too thich, calyx M is more portable.


----------



## salla45

how's this for a mojo-specific Sugru application


----------



## uzi2

xtr4 said:


> Hi guys, I saw this posted and I'm not sure if it could work but the person who posted this mentioned that he could get the Beyer T1 to run balanced out of the Mojo via the 2 SE connectors. Has anyone tried this and does it really work as "balanced"?
> Just curious.


 
 No
  


duncan said:


> I would say no, it wouldn't work as the outputs would share a common ground... I suppose the only way to really know is to try putting a really high load onto the other Jack whilst listening, if the volume drops then good in concept bad in practice...
> 
> As an aside to previous poster, AK120 does DSD over optical at 88.2khz


 
 The outputs not only share a common ground, they also share common L and R. They are one and the same.
  
 The current models AK120II and AK100II output DSD at 176.4khz


----------



## georgelai57

salla45 said:


> how's this for a mojo-specific Sugru application


 

 Aha, finally I found a purpose for my Sugru lying around unused. Thanks.


----------



## salla45

georgelai57 said:


> Aha, finally I found a purpose for my Sugru lying around unused. Thanks.


 
 no worries! 
  
 It has the added advantage of placing less stress on each of the connectors when attaching / detaching as one, i think? I always worry about longterm repetitive issues popping up!


----------



## mscott58

kikouyou said:


> Where did you got this cable?
> How do you deal with ISO DSD files and the AK100?
> Thanks




Mine is the Sys Concept 5mm Toslink. Great cable. Cheers


----------



## salla45

wilderbeast said:


> I studied this during my psychology degree; counterintuitively, you are more likely to nod off when listening to / reading / watching something that you are engaged with, even something exciting. When something grabs your interest, your heartbeat slows and your body becomes relaxed, and you can fall asleep. (My brother can't help falling asleep at the cinema!)


 
 Hmmm... my comments were shortlived. Whilst I'm still captivated by the Mojo, I am nodding off. I guess too many nights @ 4hrs sleep or so is catching up!


----------



## SearchOfSub

Whoever gave you a degree for psychology must have been seriously nodding off when he gave it to you. When something peaks your interest you wake up, heartbeat gets faster and you get more alert and become focused at the subject. I don't remember ever falling asleep and nodding off when I got my first Nintendo games but I do remember nodding off watching freaking golf when I was 11.


----------



## johndean

searchofsub said:


> Whoever gave you a degree for psychology must have been seriously nodding off when he gave it to you. When something peaks your interest you wake up, heartbeat gets faster and you get more alert and become focused at the subject. I don't remember ever falling asleep and nodding off when I got my first Nintendo games but I do remember nodding off watching freaking golf when I was 11.


 
 I think he was smoking a doobie in his classes while listening to music.


----------



## Whitigir

searchofsub said:


> Whoever gave you a degree for psychology must have been seriously nodding off when he gave it to you. When something peaks your interest you wake up, heartbeat gets faster and you get more alert and become focused at the subject. I don't remember ever falling asleep and nodding off when I got my first Nintendo games but I do remember nodding off watching freaking golf when I was 11.




This is true. Too much excitement will raise hearth beat and pumping blood flow. The body will also release more chemical and hormones....etc. Hell, watch a new girl friend strip in front of you and if you say your excitement bring you to sleep ? Lol


----------



## SearchOfSub

whitigir said:


> This is true. Too much excitement will raise hearth beat and pumping blood flow. The body will also release more chemical and hormones....etc. Hell, watch a new girl friend strip in front of you and if you say your excitement bring you to sleep ? Lol





Edit.


----------



## Whitigir

searchofsub said:


> well, watching girlfriends strip does tend to make me nod now. But other women, yes I agree




Lol...I hope she doesn't see what you just said roflmao ... But in truth we speak...hence I said 'new girl friend' roflmao . It is the same as changing, swapping, upgrading gears on your music collections.

All the new things counting from the design, the technology...etc are new. Hence we all are struck by upgradatis


----------



## nigel801

Is the Mojo battery user replaceable? what is the life expectancy of Battery? can some share links on discussion/comparison with GO V2, DF and Oppo. Thanks


----------



## sonickarma

nigel801 said:


> Is the Mojo battery user replaceable? what is the life expectancy of Battery? can some share links on discussion/comparison with GO V2, DF and Oppo. Thanks


 
  
 Looks easy to replace IMO, if you can source a compatible battery


----------



## reihead

^^ The internal design and the way the battery / charging works is very clever


----------



## Wilderbeast

searchofsub said:


> Whoever gave you a degree for psychology must have been seriously nodding off when he gave it to you. When something peaks your interest you wake up, heartbeat gets faster and you get more alert and become focused at the subject. I don't remember ever falling asleep and nodding off when I got my first Nintendo games but I do remember nodding off watching freaking golf when I was 11.


 
 Sigh...
  
 I was _obviously_ not talking about situations when you are actively doing something, like playing a video game.
  
 I was referring to the body relaxation many people experience when doing something passive, like reading, watching tv or listening to music. 
  


johndean said:


> I think he was smoking a doobie in his classes while listening to music.


 
 This is true.


----------



## jamato8

oliverpool said:


> Ha you are right. It should be DoP. I am not actually sure why I thought it was PoM.


 

 I thought maybe you meant DoP but also, just maybe there was a new acronym for something I was unaware of, since there seems to be something new most everyday.


----------



## Mython

jamato8 said:


> oliverpool said:
> 
> 
> > Ha you are right. It should be DoP. I am not actually sure why I thought it was PoM.
> ...


 
  
 Since we're on the topic - is there an acronym for *downsampled* DoP, in the manner that the AKs do?  (Jamato, you happen to know why I am asking this - in relation to my requests in that DAP thread that you and I frequent)


----------



## psikey

nigel801 said:


> Is the Mojo battery user replaceable? what is the life expectancy of Battery? can some share links on discussion/comparison with GO V2, DF and Oppo. Thanks




I asked Chord before buying mine with responses below:



On 4 Nov 2015, at 13:01, Andrew wrote:

Looking at your Hugo/Mojo. Will you provide future battery replacements for these devices once the original eventually wear out, either by changing myself or via a factory return? In the case of a Hugo investment, I'd be wanting 10 good years out of it and most batteries will start to fade after 3 year IMO.



Response


Hi Andrew

We will provide future battery replacements for all of our products that have them in. We are expecting at least 10 years of decent life out of Hugo (this is 10000 charge cycles, which is down to 20% and back up to 100%). If you keep the unit topped up it will last even longer. 


Kind Regards

Tom Vaughan
Pro-Audio & Manufacturing 






Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## psikey

I did wonder if the 10000 was a miss-print until reading this about lithium ion

http://ev.com/lithium-batteries-now-10000-charge-cycles/

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilW

got to say this is one of the most involving in ear combinations I have heard in a while.


----------



## jamato8

mython said:


> Since we're on the topic - is there an acronym for *downsampled* DoP, in the manner that the AKs do?  (Jamato, you happen to know why I am asking this - in relation to my requests in that DAP thread that you and I frequent)


 

 If it is down sampled DSD, then it wouldn't be DoP to begin with unless you mean a device receives the DoP and down samples it. DoP changed from DSD is done by the CPU of the source and sent on its way.


----------



## Mython

jamato8 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Since we're on the topic - is there an acronym for *downsampled* DoP, in the manner that the AKs do?  (Jamato, you happen to know why I am asking this - in relation to my requests in that DAP thread that you and I frequent)
> ...


 
  
 Yes. I take your point, semantically; it's not true, unadulterated, DoP, but I'm basically referring to the transport reading the DSD file, converting it to PCM, then downsampling the resolution of the PCM, then sending it over the D-O.
  
 Am I misunderstanding what the AKs are doing?


----------



## jamato8

mython said:


> Yes. I take your point, semantically; it's not true, unadulterated, DoP, but I'm basically referring to the transport reading the DSD file, converting it to PCM, then downsampling the resolution of the PCM, then sending it over the D-O.
> 
> Am I misunderstanding what the AKs are doing?


 

 AK down samples and send it as a down sampled hi res file. I don't remember if it is 24/192 or 24/96 or 24/176 but whatever it is, it isn't DoP.


----------



## bflat

jamato8 said:


> AK down samples and send it as a down sampled hi res file. I don't remember if it is 24/192 or 24/96 or 24/176 but whatever it is, it isn't DoP.


 

 What do you mean? My AK240 is totally DoPe brah!
  
  
 ....and doesn't look like anyone is reporting Moon Audio shipments today.


----------



## jamato8

bflat said:


> What do you mean? My AK240 is totally DoPe brah!
> 
> 
> ....and doesn't look like anyone is reporting Moon Audio shipments today.


 
 I should have been more clear. I was referring to the AK100 and AK100II. I don't know what the 240 does but my main point is that if it is downsampled then it isn't DoP.


----------



## sonickarma

philw said:


> got to say this is one of the most involving in ear combinations I have heard in a while.


 
   Is it the oBravo  EAMT-3A or ERIB-2A you are using ?


----------



## FALEEV

Today I`ve done some Chord Mojo measurements on old TEKTRONIX AM700 Audio Measurement Set.
 With *CDDA* resolution (no HiRes, no DSD) files with 40 Ohm load:


----------



## lextek

Emailed Moon Audio today to check my order. I was told all back orders would ship end of this week.


bflat said:


> ....and doesn't look like anyone is reporting Moon Audio shipments today.


----------



## PhilW

sonickarma said:


> Is it the oBravo  EAMT-3A or ERIB-2A you are using ?


 2 sir


----------



## Duncan

Guess I listen too loudly, for the first time today, I entrusted my setup to a very close friend, who upon putting the Layla's in her ears first had a massive smile, and then a massive grimace (as the track livened up!) and a dash for the volume...

And I listen quietly compared to others!


----------



## bflat

lextek said:


> Emailed Moon Audio today to check my order. I was told all back orders would ship end of this week.


 

 Nice, I'm a late order so cautiously optimistic to be in the latest batch. I suppose now would be a good time to get an optical cable.


----------



## johndean

duncan said:


> Guess I listen too loudly, for the first time today, I entrusted my setup to a very close friend, who upon putting the Layla's in her ears first had a massive smile, and then a massive grimace (as the track livened up!) and a dash for the volume...
> 
> And I listen quietly compared to others!


 
 Too many concerts.


----------



## johndean

faleev said:


> Today I`ve done some Chord Mojo measurements on old TEKTRONIX AM700 Audio Measurement Set.
> With *CDDA* resolution (no HiRes, no DSD) files with 40 Ohm load:


 
 So what does this tell us?


----------



## Tony1110

duncan said:


> Guess I listen too loudly, for the first time today, I entrusted my setup to a very close friend, who upon putting the Layla's in her ears first had a massive smile, and then a massive grimace (as the track livened up!) and a dash for the volume...
> 
> And I listen quietly compared to others!




How loudly I listen has been a concern of mine for quite a long time but I can't do anything about it. Each time I plug my IEMs in I start with the best intentions but within a few minutes I get bored with the low volume. I've yet to go beyond the orange lights though.


----------



## jamato8

tony1110 said:


> How loudly I listen has been a concern of mine for quite a long time but I can't do anything about it. Each time I plug my IEMs in I start with the best intentions but within a few minutes I get bored with the low volume. I've yet to go beyond the orange lights though.


 

 I also think it is the quality of monitors you use. I have some Vmoda IEM's I got years ago in China, and they would make my ears ring at normal volume. I can listen to the HE650's and my ears would stop ringing, even at higher volumes. I have the JH13 pros and while I don't go crazy, I can listen at some higher volumes but my hearing isn't affected. If I go to a concert and the music is loud I do plug my ears. I won't risk my ears in that way. I can still hear to 17,000 kHz, which is normally gone by the early 20's, so maybe I am also lucky or just genetics. I do think quality matters.


----------



## bflat

johndean said:


> So what does this tell us?


 

 Just interpreting the charts:
  
 1) Measured THD seems to be an order of magnitude or 2 off the stated spec. However, OP only stated load but doesn't say if this was at full 3V output and Chord doesn't state what load they tested under, but state 3V output. They could both be right.
 2) The infamous frequency roll off from 10 KHz is visible, but the the scale is in 0.1 dB so not as dramatic as some would say.


----------



## iDesign

Can anyone shed light on why the Chord Mojo does not output audio when it is connected to Apple laptops running El Capitan? The Mojo can be selected in the system preferences but there is no audio output whatsoever.


----------



## bflat

idesign said:


> Can anyone shed light on why the Chord Mojo does not output audio when it is connected to Apple laptops running El Capitan? The Mojo can be selected in the system preferences but there is no audio output whatsoever.


 

 If you are testing with iTunes, iTunes volume control sometimes defaults to zero when changing sources.
  
 If that's not the problem, then it could be related to your USB port. There are numerous reports of USB issues with El Cap since Apple changed the way they handle EHCI and XHCI controls. This is supposedly getting fixed in the next system update. Lastly, the USB port issues are not related to specific model Macs, but a combination of what you had connected before you upgraded to El Cap.
  
 In my specific case, all my USB 3.0 ports stopped operating in 3.0 mode. No biggie, but still waiting on the next system update.


----------



## Torq

idesign said:


> Can anyone shed light on why the Chord Mojo does not output audio when it is connected to Apple laptops running El Capitan? The Mojo can be selected in the system preferences but there is no audio output whatsoever.


 

 I'm not having any issues using my Mojo with either my Retina Mac Book or Retina Mac Book Pro 15", both of which are running 10.11 (El Capitan).
  
 The first time I connected it, I did have to exit the player I was using (TIDAL at the time), and restart that.  Since then, I can swap it in and out with my other DAC/Amps without issue.
  
 I also set the bit-rate in the Midi Utility to 44.1Khz instead of the default of 768K to avoid having Core Audio do any up-sampling, though that wasn't necessary to make it work.


----------



## iDesign

Neither of the issues you describe above have anything to do with why the Mojo does not work. I was not testing with iTunes and the same computer works with all the other DACs I own. Can anyone else comment on this?


----------



## Jazzi

idesign said:


> Can anyone shed light on why the Chord Mojo does not output audio when it is connected to Apple laptops running El Capitan? The Mojo can be selected in the system preferences but there is no audio output whatsoever.


 

 I've had absolutely no problems on a MBPro running El Capitan.  I've tried it USB to Mojo's micro USB, and Toslink and both configurations work for me.  Bad cable?


----------



## iDesign

jazzi said:


> I've had absolutely no problems on a MBPro running El Capitan.  I've tried it USB to Mojo's micro USB, and Toslink and both configurations work for me.  Bad cable?



The same cable works with other DACs.


----------



## Torq

idesign said:


> Neither of the issues you describe above have anything to do with why the Mojo does not work. I was not testing with iTunes and the same computer works with all the other DACs I own. Can anyone else comment on this?


 

 You could try a PRAM and/or SMC reset.
  
 Which Apple laptop(s) are you having issues with specifically (i.e. what's the Model Identifier)?
  
 What player software are you using?
  
 (Just because it works with other DACs doesn't mean it's not a potential factor here - and I want to rule out using a player that bypasses Core Audio as that's a different set of potential issues).
  
 Also ... have you tried the Mojo with another source, and is it working there?


----------



## iDesign

torq said:


> You could try a PRAM and/or SMC reset.
> 
> Which Apple laptop(s) are you having issues with specifically (i.e. what's the Model Identifier)?
> 
> ...




It does not work with a MacBookAir6,2 (13-inch, Mid 2013). I tried with the latest versions of iTunes, Google Chrome, and TIDAL. As far as I can tell this issue is limited to the Mojo.


----------



## Torq

idesign said:


> It does not work with a MacBookAir6,2 (13-inch, Mid 2013). I tried with the latest versions of iTunes, Google Chrome, and TIDAL. As far as I can tell this issue is limited to the Mojo.


 

 Have you tried the PRAM and/or SMC reset?
  
Have you tried the Mojo with another source (i.e. not your MBA)?
  
 When you try to send audio to the Mojo is the power light illuminated (if not, it's not getting a signal or a lock on a signal)?
  
 It definitely does work with that machine, my girlfriend has one - so if your Mojo isn't borked somehow it's a configuration/software issue or some bizarre hardware issue - we just have to track down where.


----------



## iDesign

torq said:


> Have you tried the PRAM and/or SMC reset?
> 
> Have you tried the Mojo with another source (i.e. not your MBA)?
> 
> ...




None of those solutions work. I will wait for other people with the same issue to respond. I spoke with another Mojo owner and he reported the same issue.


----------



## Mython

Are you definitely using the correct microUSB socket on the Mojo?
  
 It's easy to mistakenly/absent-mindedly plug the D-O cable into the charging socket, without realising.


----------



## iDesign

mython said:


> Are you definitely using the correct microUSB socket on the Mojo?
> 
> It's easy to mistakenly/absent-mindedly plug the D-O cable into the charging socket, without realising.




Absolutely certain.


----------



## Torq

idesign said:


> None of those solutions work. I will wait for other people with the same issue to respond. I spoke with another Mojo owner and he reported the same issue.


 

 I've only offered one "solution".
  
 You appear to want an instant answer.  I don't have one, so I'm trying to walk through fundamental trouble-shooting to help you.
  
 If the Mojo works with other sources, which you've not indicated one way or another, then it's almost certainly a problem that we could narrow down and probably resolve.  If you don't know if the Mojo is working from other sources then it could simply be a faulty device.
  
 But, no matter, it's much easier for me to stop trying to help than to pull teeth on the issue.


----------



## Mython

1) Are you using the original cable included in the Mojo box?
  
 If not, can you tell us what cable you are using, please?
  
  
 2) Also, can you describe exactly which colours, _and on which buttons_, you are seeing illuminated on the Mojo?
  
  
 3) Have you definitely fully charged the Mojo, using a charger rated to _at least_ 1amp output?
  
  
  
  
 I realise these are basic questions, and I mean no offence in asking them - this is simply the nature of trouble-shooting....


----------



## u2u2

mython said:


> Are you definitely using the correct microUSB socket on the Mojo?
> 
> It's easy to mistakenly/absent-mindedly plug the D-O cable into the charging socket, without realising.


 

 I tried to audition a Mojo at an audio show late in October. It would not output audio. The person setting up the display had made this very simple mistake. 
  
 I have since purchased a Mojo and it runs flawlessly on a New Mac Pro and a 12" Retina MacBook. Both are running El Capitain. I can create a no audio situation by moving between programs, say iTunes to Audirvana Plus and back, if I don't pay attention to properly exiting the programs and checking system preferences. 
  
 I would use another known good USB cable, fully charge the Mojo, and have a fresh look at the system settings and midi app if used. Compared to my other DACs, I find one of the strengths of the Mojo is its utter simplicity in use. I expect the OP will find a simple cause and solution with a patient review of his system.


----------



## oliverpool

mython said:


> Since we're on the topic - is there an acronym for *downsampled* DoP, in the manner that the AKs do?  (Jamato, you happen to know why I am asking this - in relation to my requests in that DAP thread that you and I frequent)


 
  
 Err DsDoP? Or DDoP     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I did recall that DoP has V1.0 and V1.1 specs?  And the Chord Mojo has V1.0?


----------



## jamato8

idesign said:


> Can anyone shed light on why the Chord Mojo does not output audio when it is connected to Apple laptops running El Capitan? The Mojo can be selected in the system preferences but there is no audio output whatsoever.


 

 I turned on my iTunes, went into preferences to sound and chose the Mojo and it instantly changed to the Mojo. I have the latest SW on my Macbook Pro retina (latest version).


----------



## headwhacker

idesign said:


> Can anyone shed light on why the Chord Mojo does not output audio when it is connected to Apple laptops running El Capitan? The Mojo can be selected in the system preferences but there is no audio output whatsoever.


 
  
 I'm running El Capitan and it works fine. Did you check the global audio sample rate in Mac OSX if it matches the sample rate played by your app? Check it in Utilities -> Audio Midi Setup. You should see the Mojo listed there as an audio device. Click on it and you will see the global sample rate.


----------



## Ike1985

tony1110 said:


> How loudly I listen has been a concern of mine for quite a long time but I can't do anything about it. Each time I plug my IEMs in I start with the best intentions but within a few minutes I get bored with the low volume. I've yet to go beyond the orange lights though.




I used to do the same thin until I got my ADEL A12's, I now have zero fatigue and never exceed 2-4 clicks on my iPhone 5. ADEL tech is legit. I listen lower than normal and never need to make adjustments beyond the normal-some albums are louder than others. Glad I got them. My tinnitus is completely gone and I listen at least 8 hours everyday.


----------



## Ike1985

You guys should move on to Jriver, iTunes is garbage.


----------



## Koolpep

idesign said:


> It does not work with a MacBookAir6,2 (13-inch, Mid 2013). I tried with the latest versions of iTunes, Google Chrome, and TIDAL. As far as I can tell this issue is limited to the Mojo.




Ha! Might have something to do with chrome. I have the same issues sometimes when I use chrome with my ifi iDSD micro. It will stop working as audio output for anything due to chrome using some different audio sample rate and or driver for audio. Sometimes changing the sample rate in the Mac audio/midi setup works. Otherwise I need to reboot.

This only happens when using chrome.

Maybe you can try the following:
Fresh boot, use iTunes and check the settings in audio midi setup.

Cheers,
K


----------



## Torq

ike1985 said:


> You guys should move on to Jriver, iTunes is garbage.




I'm not an iTunes user, beyond pre-loading music or movies on to one of my mobile devices.

I used to use JRMC, but got tired of the god-awful UI framework it uses, the janky interface and generally poor experience. Sure, it has every feature know to man, but it's bloody awful to use. As someone that's written software in use by hundreds of millions of users, the whole JRiver experience is something I came to find offensive.

Most of my playback is using "Roon" now, which is a much nicer, richer and more fluid experience.

Each to their own, of course.


----------



## Koolpep

ike1985 said:


> You guys should move on to Jriver, iTunes is garbage.


 

 Agree - iTunes works for me but I can see why people don't like it. I love it though with bit perfect from http://bitperfectsound.blogspot.com
  
 Anyhow - I tried JRiver but man, I grew up with DOS - but this beats even a text only spreadsheet application - it's an offense to the eyes.
  
 Anyone tried VOX - simple and great quality, that's what I use for my flacs. Has also some noise crossover functionality if you like that. One is done by Jan Meier....
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## georgelai57

My pre-high rez music (AAC, MP3, ALAC) via iTunes onto my iPods, iPhones, iThis, iThat.
 My high rez music using Audirvana+ for my Mac, and simple copy and paste onto mSD cards for my high rez DAPs.
 JRMC may be the bees knees but it's too Windows-like for me.


----------



## headwhacker

koolpep said:


> Agree - iTunes works for me but I can see why people don't like it. I love it though with bit perfect from http://bitperfectsound.blogspot.com
> 
> Anyhow - I tried JRiver but man, I grew up with DOS - but this beats even a text only spreadsheet application - it's an offense to the eyes.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I used to only have itunes + bitperfect. However, since Mavericks gapless, never works perfect. Now using Vox. the crossfeed works wonders only with my HE-6 and using Chu Moy's preset. Allows me to perceived the sounstage in front of me instead of around me. However, I never felt I need it with other cans like HD800. Also the latest version of Vox remembers the last audio device it is using in hog mode unless it's not connected. Never had any issues connecting/disconecting Mojo on my Mac with El Capitan.
  
 JRiver is a clutter. No, no.


----------



## salla45

> Anyhow - I tried JRiver but man, I grew up with DOS - but this beats even a text only spreadsheet application - it's an offense to the eyes.


 
 Rofl !
  
  I used to use Mediamonkey, worked nicely but it doesnt support DSD , correct me if i'm wrong. 
  
 Since I've been getting more into DSD, I've been using Foobar, which is ok too!


----------



## FALEEV

I've used Mojo last 3 days and i dissapointed, that on my PC via usb with spotify premiumand foobar, apple music on my ipad and spotify on ipad i've listened in all songs some clicks, pops like i listen vinyl. This artifacts were non periodic and i heard it only on quiet parts of my songs. What i shall to do to prevent it? I did not hear any hiss/noise but clicks and pops was. I used my german maestro gmp-400 and sleek audio sa-6 custom and philips shp-5401.


----------



## salla45

faleev said:


> I've used Mojo last 3 days and i dissapointed, that on my PC via usb with spotify premiumand foobar, apple music on my ipad and spotify on ipad i've listened in all songs some clicks, pops like i listen vinyl. This artifacts were non periodic and i heard it only on quiet parts of my songs. What i shall to do to prevent it? I did not hear any hiss/noise but clicks and pops was. I used my german maestro gmp-400 and sleek audio sa-6 custom and philips shp-5401.


 
 Hi
  
 couple of questions:
  
 1) Did you try it using any other source, like a phone or DAP or tablet, or another PC or laptop for that matter? If so, did it also exhibit popping?
 2) What is the pc you are using, please give specification and type, desktop or laptop; processor, ram, laptop, desktop, usb 3 or 2 ports, etc? 
 3) You notice more popping with streamed music or consistent whether the source is streamed or from Hard Disc or Card?
 4) Are you using the cable supplied to connect it? Have you tried swapping cables?
 5) Are you running any notable background software, which may be processor intensive?
  
 This will help to debug by any of the experienced guys here


----------



## FALEEV

salla45 said:


> Hi
> 
> couple of questions:
> 
> ...


 

 1) No - i haven`t got any another source (((
 2) desktop \ usb 2.0 \ i5 4570\ Gigabyte P85-D3 rev.1.0\ 16Gb\ no Video Card
 3) while streraming and local music on my hdd with foobar200 and all my song in spotify premium i used in offline mode spotify on my PC and ipad
  
 Введите текст или адрес веб-сайта либо переведите документ.
 4) i`ve tried different USB cables and supplied cable too
 Iёму got many different dacs and never i`ve heard clicks and pops in my music.
Отмена

ya pytalsya​


----------



## salla45

faleev said:


> 1) No - i haven`t got any another source (((
> 2) desktop \ usb 2.0 \ i5 4570\ Gigabyte P85-D3 rev.1.0\ 16Gb\ no Video Card
> 3) while streraming and local music on my hdd with foobar200 and all my song in spotify premium i used in offline mode spotify on my PC and ipad
> 
> ...


 
  
 In the first instance, If at all possible try it on another source, like a friend's PC or relations? Then you can derive, if it's your PC that's causing the issue or the Mojo itself. It's *more likely* to be the Mojo if it's doing it with 2 different PC's and it will rule out the Mojo being faulty if it's only doing it when using your PC as source.
  
 Can you also clarify if you have or have not tried the Mojo with your Ipad?
  
 this is a little confusing... " i used in offline mode spotify on my PC and ipad"
  
 Thinking ahead, and assuming it's not a fault with the Mojo, Im wondering if  it's a buffering issue; some bottleneck somewhere in your system. More likely to be in your OS or hardware  than in the specific source software if you are getting it consistently with all sources within your pc
  
 I don't get any pops via PC but I was getting pops via the phone, then adjusted the buffer settings in the software and it worked like a charm. I know that doesnt help you, but it indicates that Mojo is sensitive to inconsistent data rates, i guess.
  
 Have you also tried different ports on the PC to plug into? Maybe some ports at the back of the PC may be better suited to consistent data transfer. 
  
 i'm not very technical, but the main thing with debugging is to try and think logically and eliminate possibilities one by one to point you in the right direction.
  
 CHeers!


----------



## FALEEV

Thank u! I'll try to use another pc. Is it possible to increase audio buffer in windows mojo's audio driver or not? I think it's could helps me. 
I've heard clicks and pops on my ipad air too. All my spotify's music was cached not streamed.

So, today i'll try to do all your recomendations. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## salla45

No problem. 
  
 I really don't know about the Windows driver buffer option. My gut feeling is that you shouldn't be having these problems unless there's some strange conflict going on. It's difficult for me to suggest stuff to check without a) being at your pc and b) not having a wealth of prior data to work with, as the guys at Chord will have.
  
 Check the other PC option first. Means installing the driver on the other PC of course  
  
 Perhaps also mail Chord if not done already, to see if you can get some pointers too. I'm sure the other's on the forum will chime in soon.
  
 If you read the previous threads there have been some posts about similar problems, perhaps you can get some assistance also there.  You can search the thread for "clicks" or "pops" and see what comes up, or trawl through the pages! 
  
 Best of luck.
  
 Ps - I am sure you will solve the problem , and will be very happy with the Mojo! Don't give up on her just yet


----------



## SearchOfSub

torq said:


> I'm not an iTunes user, beyond pre-loading music or movies on to one of my mobile devices.
> 
> I used to use JRMC, but got tired of the god-awful UI framework it uses, the janky interface and generally poor experience. Sure, it has every feature know to man, but it's bloody awful to use. As someone that's written software in use by hundreds of millions of users, the whole JRiver experience is something I came to find offensive.
> 
> ...







idesign said:


> Neither of the issues you describe above have anything to do with why the Mojo does not work. I was not testing with iTunes and the same computer works with all the other DACs I own. Can anyone else comment on this?





Maybe your usb driver not set Mojo as primary audio device. Maybe all other dacs you already updated but long ago so you forget.

I like roon but it's $120.00 a year. Good sound definately though. But sometimes I listen to my homeland music through youtube because it is only available through youtube and JRiver scales youtube music videos pretty nicely. The youtubered.


----------



## Takeanidea

I don't get any pops or clicks on the Mojo. I have Ibasso DX100 Macbook Pro Retina running El Capitan and a Windows 7 laptop. 
So there is an issue with your hardware or software and I believe you think it's not your laptop or your cables or the setup on your laptop.
If it was me I'd try the following - II'd charge the Mojo fully overnight first. Then I'd uninstall the driver software. Then I'd uninstall the music software. Then I'd reinstall the Mojo drivers. Then I'd reinstall the music software. Then I'd restart the laptop.
Then I'd plug in the Mojo with only 1 usb connected , set the device to default in sound settings in control panel and see whether the clicks are there. If they still remain, I'd start uninstalling 1 dac at a time that you have setup on that laptop. Each time restart your laptop and disconnect and reconnect your Mojo and then start up your music software.
That should keep you going for a while. I believe there is a a bottleneck in your system. 
As for the Mojo not showing power , I've had that a few times. It's been down to lack of battery power normally. A simple recharge normally sorts it but it will take a little while for there to be enough power to run the Mojo , even with it plugged in. 
With Windows it needed a restart after loading the drivers for it to work properly. With the Mac I have had it go blank on me when the cables got loose . And a faulty cable may work in one device and not another. Micro usb cables are horrible , how many out there have had to replace their cable for their Android phone? I've got through lots and some of them work with some devices and some don't. Are toslink cables any different? They are always wanting to come out of either the macbook or the mojo if they are too stiff or too heavy.


----------



## imattersuk

idesign said:


> Can anyone shed light on why the Chord Mojo does not output audio when it is connected to Apple laptops running El Capitan? The Mojo can be selected in the system preferences but there is no audio output whatsoever.


 
 My mid 2014 13" Macbook Pro Retina is running el capitan with zero issues connecting Mojo via USB. I use Vox music layer which is a free download. I also use Max to convert my apple lossless to FLAC as to my ears they sound far clearer.


----------



## x RELIC x

On a few computers I've heard multiple clicks and pops that were associated with the hard drive activity. Some USB ports share the same bus as the other components of the computer and 'computer noise' is transmitted to the external device. Have different USB ports been tried? Perhaps try one of the ports in the back vs the front of the PC.


----------



## FALEEV

x relic x said:


> On a few computers I've heard multiple clicks and pops that were associated with the hard drive activity. Some USB ports share the same bus as the other components of the computer and 'computer noise' is transmitted to the external device. Have different USB ports been tried? Perhaps try one of the ports in the back vs the front of the PC.



Ok. But why i've heard clicks on ipad with ssd.


----------



## x RELIC x

faleev said:


> Ok. But why i've heard clicks on ipad with ssd.




Right. Wasn't clear on the iPad use. If you have confirmed the same noise with the iPad I'd try to contact Chord.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> Right. Wasn't clear on the iPad use. If you have confirmed the same noise with the iPad I'd try to contact Chord.


 
 might really be coincident in this case, i got clicks on my phone off bat, not on the PC. I've suggested trying a different PC in the first instance. I think I am right in thinking he's less likely to get clicks via PC use. If the 2nd pc demonstrates clicks, then it's more likely a Mojo fault. IMO


----------



## Takeanidea

faleev said:


> Ok. But why i've heard clicks on ipad with ssd.


 
 yep- is that through a cck? not tried that connection. have you tried all the other uninstalling and reinstalling options I've suggested? and several different usb cables?


----------



## Takeanidea

idesign said:


> Can anyone shed light on why the Chord Mojo does not output audio when it is connected to Apple laptops running El Capitan? The Mojo can be selected in the system preferences but there is no audio output whatsoever.


 
 Try plugging it into an amp- switch it on and press the 2 volume buttons within 2 seconds. Connecting one of the headphone outputs to an external amp with a jack to phono cable. Does that work?


----------



## FALEEV

x relic x said:


> Right. Wasn't clear on the iPad use. If you have confirmed the same noise with the iPad I'd try to contact Chord.


 
 May be on ipad i`ve  heard clicks and pops cause i use wifi on it?
 I`ll try to use spotify and apple musin on ipad without wifi on.


----------



## FALEEV

takeanidea said:


> *yep- is that through a cck?* not tried that connection. have you tried all the other uninstalling and reinstalling options I've suggested? and several different usb cables?


 
 Yes. Throught CCK.


----------



## mrhizzo

Anyone knows where can I buy a coaxial cable to connect the Mojo with a Fiio X5 2nd? (online)

Thanks.


----------



## salla45

mrhizzo said:


> Anyone knows where can I buy a coaxial cable to connect the Mojo with a Fiio X5 2nd? (online)
> 
> Thanks.


 
 hah! im struggling also. I have a fellow-member made bespoke option coming, hopefully. But otherwise you're looking at DIY or Moon Audio will do one but for around 100 usd (ouch)
  
 Will advise if I get the custom one in and how I get on.
  
 Its a bit of a nightmare! Amazing that these things are not readily available.


----------



## reihead

I guess I just had to... charging now


----------



## mrhizzo

salla45 said:


> hah! im struggling also. I have a fellow-member made bespoke option coming, hopefully. But otherwise you're looking at DIY or Moon Audio will do one but for around 100 usd (ouch)
> 
> Will advise if I get the custom one in and how I get on.
> 
> Its a bit of a nightmare! Amazing that these things are not readily available.




I am in Philippines now. I saw one store selling one, by Astell & Kern or whatever. Exactly this price, around 100 USD.
Oh God. this is insane! lol


----------



## salla45

mrhizzo said:


> I am in Philippines now. I saw one store selling one, by Astell & Kern or whatever. Exactly this price, around 100 USD.
> Oh God. this is insane! lol


 
 have you any other way to play? eg via mobile phone? I am using a 2nd samsung i own, S4, as a dedicated player now. It's ok! USB OTG cable about 3usd off EBAY!! (pic shows with my S5, but same for S4)


----------



## x RELIC x

faleev said:


> May be on ipad i`ve  heard clicks and pops cause i use wifi on it?
> I`ll try to use spotify and apple musin on ipad without wifi on.




Oh definitely. Sorry, I thought you'd tried it with the WiFi off already. Try playing music in airplane mode (wifi and cel network - if you have it - turned off) and let us know if you still hear the anomalies.


----------



## Tony1110

salla45 said:


> have you any other way to play? eg via mobile phone? I am using a 2nd samsung i own, S4, as a dedicated player now. It's ok! USB OTG cable about 3usd off EBAY!! (pic shows with my S5, but same for S4)




That's exactly the combination I use. It's a good little cable. I was all set to get the Moon Audio one until I discovered it.


----------



## mrhizzo

salla45 said:


> have you any other way to play? eg via mobile phone? I am using a 2nd samsung i own, S4, as a dedicated player now. It's ok! USB OTG cable about 3usd off EBAY!! (pic shows with my S5, but same for S4)




I can play with the line in/out cable, but it's not the same quality.


----------



## salla45

mrhizzo said:


> I can play with the line in/out cable, but it's not the same quality.


 
 not sure i understand. U mean rigging  up a combo cable using the coax adapter supplied with the Fiio. Ive done that with my X3ii and its awful. Sounds noisy and completely unusable as a portable solution!


----------



## Tom1206

So what is the best cable solution for FiiO X line? This?
 http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html
  
 Or can the coaxial connection work with something like this?
 http://www.amazon.com/L16-Professional-3-5mm-Short-Cable/dp/B00KL7C10O/ref=pd_sim_23_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=416SaG41v2L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1MP41KDXT9MQ9859DA7N


----------



## micropixel

Here's what I diy myself. Right angled connectors definitely works best!


----------



## Takeanidea

tony1110 said:


> That's exactly the combination I use. It's a good little cable. I was all set to get the Moon Audio one until I discovered it.


 

 Hi Tony,
 I couldn't find a short usb otg on ebay - I ended up making this for £4
  


 It's not right angled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it'll get me going for the moment


----------



## Ike1985

torq said:


> I'm not an iTunes user, beyond pre-loading music or movies on to one of my mobile devices.
> 
> I used to use JRMC, but got tired of the god-awful UI framework it uses, the janky interface and generally poor experience. Sure, it has every feature know to man, but it's bloody awful to use. As someone that's written software in use by hundreds of millions of users, the whole JRiver experience is something I came to find offensive.
> 
> ...




Been a Jriver user for a year, zero complaints.


----------



## Eric510

Nobody into A+? 
it's working perfectly fine for me... The companion iPhone remote app is a godsend.


----------



## reihead

Impressions after two hours of listening...
 This thing is a beauty, effortless sound
  
 Doing a NOT so proper comparison with the irDAC, better timing, better soundstage, differences are minimal but clear to spot.
 irDAC is no scrub, but SO glad I decided to give it a go, irDAC is going back to the shop...
  
 Using it with a BottleHead Crack and HD600


----------



## u2u2

eric510 said:


> Nobody into A+?
> it's working perfectly fine for me... The companion iPhone remote app is a godsend.


 

 Well said. Works well with all my kit - Sony, Woo Audio, and Chord. Could not be happier.


----------



## chronograf86

I've already reported you to the administrator! Change that nick before someone else will do that for you !


----------



## pitchblack

Does anybody use the Lotoo PAW5000 as simple transport on the Mojo?
 It looks like a good solution because the prices for new or used AK100 Mk2 and AK120 are going through the roof in Switzerland at the moment.


----------



## Takeanidea

chronograf86 said:


> I've already reported you to the administrator! Change that nick before someone else will do that for you !


 
 First headfier I've blocked. Was very easy whilst we await moderators to step in


----------



## salla45

here's the link again for those who're interested for the short right angled OTG  cable
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Takeanidea

salla45 said:


> here's the link again for those who're interested for the short right angled OTG  cable
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
 Thank you that's very kind to share that -I've ordered 1- £4!


----------



## salla45

takeanidea said:


> Thank you that's very kind to share that -I've ordered 1- £4!


 
 No worries M8!! Glad to share. It works very well with Samsung at least!


----------



## Torq

ike1985 said:


> Been a Jriver user for a year, zero complaints.


 
  
 If it works for you, more power to you and I hope it remains a complaint-free experience! 
  
 The longer I used it (over several major revisions on both Windows and OS X ... so several years at least) the more it grated on me (experience and interface) and the more issues I ran into.  In the end it was the overall experience, combined with no longer needing some of its compensatory functionality, that had me seeking alternatives.  On Windows I switched to Foobar2000 which worked very well and used the native UI (an aesthetic issue to be sure, but then I have strong aesthetic preferences), but once I moved purely to OS X as my on-the-metal OS I had to find something else there.
  
 I tried Fidelia, since it was cheap ... and that worked well enough.
  
 I tried Amarra (and again recently) ... the UX is nearly as bad as JRiver, though in different ways, and the software had serious stability and usability issues, particularly on my primary machine where the three high-resolution monitors I use cause Amarra fits.
  
 Then I found "Roon", which works for me and is all I use to listen at home via the computer.
  
 I still need to try Audirvana for use on my laptop when I travel, since Roon isn't very useful there (it can be, but it gets expensive) ... we'll see how that fares.
  
 Glad JRiver is working for you though; it's very capable and there are many things it can do as an all-in-one program that require multiple products to solve for otherwise.


----------



## spook76

439107 said:


> it is pretty pathetic that you would report somebody for a username, some people have those names associated to them or they have that name. head-fi user account will be deleted soon...was simply here for some info. damn shame




I too have reported to the moderators. You have to be a child to not realize certain usernames are beyond common decency. What Stalin and Pol Pot were taken.


----------



## Turrican2

pitchblack said:


> Does anybody use the Lotoo PAW5000 as simple transport on the Mojo?
> It looks like a good solution because the prices for new or used AK100 Mk2 and AK120 are going through the roof in Switzerland at the moment.


 

 yep, works great, just waiting on a syscocepts custom optical cable, should have it in the next day or two.  I love the PAW5k as a transport and it matches fairly well size wise. It does have a limit of 24/96 if that bothers you.


----------



## bflat

Moon Audio is reporting arrival of the next batch today. Not sure how many they can ship out today so congrats to the first in line folks. I'm likely going to be tomorrow. Good to see Drew and co were able to keep everyone well informed pretty accurate ETAs.
  
 LOL - I kid you not, 30 sec after I posted, I got a fedex shipping notice from Moon Audio. This bodes well for all of us as my order was quite late.


----------



## eddiek997

bflat said:


> Moon Audio is reporting arrival of the next batch today. Not sure how many they can ship out today so congrats to the first in line folks. I'm likely going to be tomorrow. Good to see Drew and co were able to keep everyone well informed pretty accurate ETAs.
> 
> LOL - I kid you not, 30 sec after I posted, I got a fedex shipping notice from Moon Audio. This bodes well for all of us as my order was quite late.


 

 Ha, Me too. I just replied to their tweet. 1 minute later I get the new mail notification sound and there it was....


----------



## lextek

Just got tracking info from Moon also.


----------



## shotgunshane

Running it through its paces. I'm glad I got the 5mm Sys.Concepts cable, so it has some added durability. It's nowhere as big as they appear in pictures.


----------



## lextek

That's one of my planned set ups when mu Mojo arrives.





eric510 said:


> Nobody into A+?
> it's working perfectly fine for me... The companion iPhone remote app is a godsend.


----------



## jjacq

Guys, my mojo arrives tomorrow and I just recently ordered an AK Titan from the classifieds. I hope this information helps but currently with my AK100ii and RSA Intruder, I've been getting very good results with this restickable adhesive which is available at most retail stores in the US. 
  

  
 For anything heavier I would recommend the squares which can hold 1 lb. The Chord Hugo is .8 lbs.
  

  

 I tend to not like velcro because of the residue it leaves when it's removed and I'm worried it might damage the leather of my AK100ii so I decided to go this route. I really like it a lot and if it loses its stickiness all that is needed is to wash it and dry it for a few minutes. It's very very good. I've been using the same dots I've attached for 3 months now with a good amount of sticking and removing.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Man, this is sounding pretty good even out of today's portable rig:

Nexus 6P --> Chord Mojo --> LCD-4 (playback controls via Pebble Time Steel, which finally received its steel strap) 





You'll note the sample rate is correct with playback via UAPP...


----------



## Wyd4

nztechfreak said:


> Man, this is sounding pretty good even out of today's portable rig:
> 
> Nexus 6P --> Chord Mojo --> LCD-4 (playback controls via Pebble Time Steel, which finally received its steel strap)
> 
> ...




Very nice.
Does the lcd4 follow in the lcdx,lcd2 or lcd3 sound?
My favourite being the lcd3 followed by lcd2 (original version)


----------



## NZtechfreak

wyd4 said:


> Very nice.
> Does the lcd4 follow in the lcdx,lcd2 or lcd3 sound?
> My favourite being the lcd3 followed by lcd2 (original version)




So far, having only heard it on the pictured portable rig, I would say it's like an all-around more technically accomplished 3 with improved treble.


----------



## Dionysus

I received mine this evening, first impression was man this thing is small from pictures here and web images I knew it was small but man, it is small!
Will have to wait till tomorrow evening before I put it through its sq. paces have to wait for the 10 hours of charge time.


----------



## x RELIC x

dionysus said:


> I received mine this evening, first impression was man this thing is small from pictures here and web images I knew it was small but man, it is small!
> Will have to wait till tomorrow evening before I put it through its sq. paces have to wait for the 10 hours of charge time.




As its been mentioned many times, you don't need to wait for 10 hours. If the charging light is off then you are ready to play!

Chord has stated that the 10 hours is a precaution for units sitting on the shelf for long periods. Yours hasn't been on the shelf for long at all.


----------



## Wyd4

it was the longest 10 hours ever.
 But worth it


----------



## Torq

wyd4 said:


> it was the longest 10 hours ever.
> But worth it


 

 The first ten million years; they were the worst.
 The second ten million years; they were the worst too.
 The third ten million years; I didn't enjoy those at all.
 After that, I went into a bit of a decline ...
  
 --
  
 I swear it feels like it ALWAYS takes the full "four hours" to get the charge light on my Mojo to turn off, even if I've only been using it for half an hour.  No doubt it's just a perception, and it's probably in trickle-charge mode for not having used it very long, but it always seems to take longer than I think it will.
  
 And no ... I don't think there's an issue, it's just my perception.  If I was worried, I'd time it and prove myself wrong!


----------



## dgcrane

Holy... I just got my Mojo this evening and its pretty amazing with my Note 4 running 5.1.1. Does anyone know if I can get Spotify running though USB out on my phone ? UAPP is working just great, but I will be slightly disappointed if Spotify is not supported.
  
 Thanks
 Darren


----------



## NZtechfreak

Works with Spotify on mine, resamples it of course.


----------



## salla45

saw this on line just now...
  
 http://www.the-ear.net/how-to/rob-watts-chord-mojo-tech
  
 some interesting points here.


----------



## NikonGuy

..


----------



## pitchblack

turrican2 said:


> yep, works great, just waiting on a syscocepts custom optical cable, should have it in the next day or two.  I love the PAW5k as a transport and it matches fairly well size wise. It does have a limit of 24/96 if that bothers you.




Thanks! I had the change yesterday to try the Lotoo but only for a few minutes. As a transport the PAW seems to play up to 384kHz/24-bit bypassing the internal DAC through optical into the Mojo. It had no problem to run 192kHz Files but somehow m4a Files (ALAC) did not work. Maybe a FW Problem of the demo unit (FW 6.1.0.4).


----------



## salla45

usually best to use Line out mode, imho.


----------



## pitchblack

After heading home I had the change to try in another store the old mighty AK120 (only for a moon price I'm still in Switzerland . Anyway the AK120 was able to run 192 kHz through my Forest AudioQuest cable. Sadly my AK240 is not.... there is it the final confimation there's something wrong with my (AK)unit.


----------



## salla45

Just posted a new thread if anyone's interested to partake. Maybe nice to build up a repository for some great system ideas round Mojo/Hugo.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/788287/best-system-synergy-for-chord-mojo-and-possibly-hugo-amp-speakers-headphones


----------



## x RELIC x

nikonguy said:


> I have just got a pair of JBL LSR305 monitor speakers to go with my Mojo, is it best to set the volume on the speakers to max and control the volume via the Mojo or put the Mojo into line out mode and use the speaker volume?
> 
> Any help appreciated!




Remember that line level output on the Mojo is just a shortcut to 3V. It's the same output source whether you have double red volume lights or double blue volume lights. The only difference is the voltage output level as you are not bypassing a seperate amp in the Mojo (there is none - it's direct from the DACs analogue stage). That said it would probably be best for the speaker to be what adjusts the volume and set the Mojo to line level output. If the speaker amp can't handle a 3V input (you may hear distortion) just lower the volume (voltage output) on the Mojo.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> Remember that line level output on the Mojo is just a shortcut to 3V. It's the same output source whether you have double red volume lights or double blue volume lights. The only difference is the voltage output level as you are not bypassing a seperate amp in the Mojo (there is none - it's direct from the DACs analogue stage). That said it would probably be best for the speaker to be what adjusts the volume and set the Mojo to line level output. If the speaker amp can't handle a 3V input (you may hear distortion) just lower the volume (voltage output) on the Mojo.


 
 true enough. I don't get distortion when feeding my Audioengines, but it REALLY comes on loud. Not much adjustment via the speakers before it's maxed out! At line-out that is. But the sound is good!


----------



## x RELIC x

salla45 said:


> true enough. I don't get distortion when feeding my Audioengines, but it REALLY comes on loud. Not much adjustment via the speakers before it's maxed out! At line-out that is. But the sound is good!




Yeah, for sure! 3V is actually pretty hot as 2V is the standard for CD players and most line out implementations. The point is, turning down the volume on Mojo doesn't take it out of the 'line out mode', except for reducing the voltage level output. It will remain just as clean a signal.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> Yeah, for sure! 3V is actually pretty hot as 2V is the standard for CD players and most line out implementations. The point is, turning down the volume on Mojo doesn't take it out of the 'line out mode', except for reducing the voltage level output. It will remain just as clean a signal.


 
 my thoughts too. 3v is "hot" like you say. Wonder why they didn't got for 2v. And yep, the line out mode is more of an "instant max vol" option


----------



## x RELIC x

salla45 said:


> my thoughts too. 3v is "hot" like you say. Wonder why they didn't got for 2v. And yep, the line out mode is more of an "instant max vol" option




Max is 5V RMS, but wonder why they chose 3V as well.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> Max is 5V RMS, but wonder why they chose 3V as well.


 
 wow! 5v! crikey. That's some output. Wonder what needs that much.


----------



## NikonGuy

> ..


----------



## salla45

nikonguy said:


> Thanks Relic, just hooked up my Mac>Mojo>LSR305's and it sounds better than my Naim>LS50 system in my lounge!  The sound stage is amazing!


 
 no?!!!
  
 better than naim - ls50? is that with the mojo also? i mean the naim - ls50 comparison.


----------



## NikonGuy

...


----------



## baglunch

I just received my Chord Mojo, and it has the buzzing problem.  It's an occasional loud, digital sounding buzz, and occasional clicks.  My S/N is in the 22 thousands.  What S/N do ppl have from recently ordered units?


----------



## NikonGuy

...


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> Max is 5V RMS, but wonder why they chose 3V as well.


 

 Neither the Hugo, nor the Mojo need a "line out" function at all. Rob needed a constant output when he was developing the Hugo and the function which he made for the purpose was left in the production model. I don't know why he chose 3V, though.


----------



## x RELIC x

uzi2 said:


> Neither the Hugo, nor the Mojo need a "line out" function at all. Rob needed a constant output when he was developing the Hugo and the function which he made for the purpose was left in the production model. I don't know why he chose 3V, though.




Yes, I know. Did you read my posts? Lol! The shortcut to 3V instead of 2V is a mystery to me as well. I guess it doesn't matter as it'll sound just as good if you lower it, just not as loud going in to the amp. I think earlier Rob said that green was close to 2V but I can't recall exactly.


----------



## salla45

nikonguy said:


> I have not hooked the Mojo into the Naim system yet, that's next on the list!


 
 ooh... do keep us appraised! I have the KEF X300A and am now quite frustrated that the input with those  is dig only, OR it rather oddly converts to digital an analogue signal and then back to analogue again to output to the speaker!
  
 please consider posting your findings here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/788287/best-system-synergy-for-chord-mojo-and-possibly-hugo-amp-speakers-headphones
  
 cheers!


----------



## obsidyen

I use Mojo with Dali Kubik speakers. They have a dac and amp in them but Mojo makes a huge difference. I connect Mojo and Kubik system with QED Performance Audio J2J 3.5mm cable.


----------



## commingled

Wow.  This thing is beautiful.  I'm glad I stayed in today on the off-chance that it would be delivered.
  
 Gotta start posting somewhere, so as mundane as it is, I'll address the concern of a buzz / hum / RF noise while charging, and in my case a flickering light, that I saw, oh, a hundred pages back.  This thread moves fast, so here's my experience for imminent posterity.  The noise came immediately upon plugging the unit into an Apple knock-off 1A wall charger.  The sound was intermittent and had a few variations, with the charging LED either on, off or flickering.  It's a dreadful first experience with a gadget to have one's excitement knocked out of them over worry about the battery and then rush to a forum to see what may be the problem.  So, after that, I plugged it into my Anker multi-port "smart" USB charger, which I didn't use at first since there's no indication of its intelligent allocation of amperage, and the noise was gone. 
  
 True story.
  
 Perhaps the knock-off was just under 1A.   Anyway, the first post I read mentioning this charging noise was angling for a decision to return the unit and a damper on my excitement, so lest this was covered by Chord in the meantime, to those with the same concern: I doubt the noise indicates any issue at all.  Just try another charger till it's quiet.
  
 Looking forward to the warmth this puts out over the winter.
  
  
 Hoping it does well with my HE-560 so I can sport some expensive earmuffs too.  My portable dac/amp wasn't meant to be ambitious, meant mostly my Etymotic ER-4P (adapted to 4S) and iPod touch, but being underwhelmed by the JDS C5D, which I admittedly didn't give it much time, I thought I'd splurge on the Mojo to be more impressed and have a chance of strolling around with the HE-560.


----------



## psikey

I think charger is important for Mojo. I have a Samsung 2 Amp fast Charger which works perfectly (also had no issue with a 1A) but if I connected a long USB extension cable I got the noise/clicking with the power light flashing. Also had it with a cheap brand USB cable too.


----------



## johndean

commingled said:


> Wow.  This thing is beautiful.  I'm glad I stayed in today on the off-chance that it would be delivered.
> 
> Gotta start posting somewhere, so as mundane as it is, I'll address the concern of a buzz / hum / RF noise while charging, and in my case a flickering light, that I saw, oh, a hundred pages back.  This thread moves fast, so here's my experience for imminent posterity.  The noise came immediately upon plugging the unit into an Apple knock-off 1A wall charger.  The sound was intermittent and had a few variations, with the charging LED either on, off or flickering.  It's a dreadful first experience with a gadget to have one's excitement knocked out of them over worry about the battery and then rush to a forum to see what may be the problem.  So, after that, I plugged it into my Anker multi-port "smart" USB charger, which I didn't use at first since there's no indication of its intelligent allocation of amperage, and the noise was gone.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't care if the Mojo farts while charging as long is there no noise while listening!


----------



## reihead

I'm using an 1amp HTC charger to charge my Mojo
Mojo is off, no other cables connected and while charging it makes a weird continuous noise, I have to put the Mojo close to my ear to hear it but is always there.
As soon as the charging is completed or if I turn it on, noise is gone.

Anyone experiencing this?

Update:

Well a few posts about it while I was typing mine... I don't mind the noise while charging, just wondering if I was alone on this issue, there is no flickering of the charging light tho.


----------



## commingled

johndean said:


> I don't care if the Mojo farts while charging as long is there no noise while listening!


 
  
 Nor do I, but in such situations my emotions blow with the intemperate winds of forum posts and their collectivized anxiety.  A lesser part of me probably wanted to ask _but what about my battery?_
  
 T-9 hours till first use.  I hope the Anker charger is pushing 2A, 'cause I can't wait!


----------



## salla45

reihead said:


> I'm using an 1amp HTC charger to charge my Mojo
> Mojo is off, no other cables connected and while charging it makes a weird continuous noise, I have to put the Mojo close to my ear to hear it but is always there.
> As soon as the charging is completed or if I turn it on, noise is gone.
> 
> Anyone experiencing this?


 
 yep. so quiet i have to really get close, hi frequency. nothing to worry about or distract.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

commingled said:


> johndean said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care if the Mojo farts while charging as long is there no noise while listening!
> ...




Mojo charges at 1A max. There's no way around the 4 hr charge time.

You can start using, as soon as the charge light goes off. Don't have to wait for the 10 hrs. It was only for the initial batches, that were left in storage for long.


----------



## salla45

mathi8vadhanan said:


> *Mojo charges at 1A max. There's no way around the 4 hr charge time.*
> 
> You can start using, as soon as the charge light goes off. Don't have to wait for the 10 hrs. It was only for the initial batches, that were left in storage for long.


 
 Hmm, not sure that's correct?
  
 I read that the current draw in use is 1.7 amps therefore if you are charging (max 1amp) and playing at the same time it would not ever charge, indeed it would run down whatever, this is certainly not the case in my experience, ie Ive been listening and charging for hours with no problems (ie its charged ok during this time).
  
 Also I am sure I read Rob explain that the Minimum current to charge is 1amp but 2amp supplies are fine and allow charging and listening.
  
 PS... Am prepared to be flamed on that, lol. Just what I remember


----------



## commingled

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Mojo charges at 1A max. There's no way around the 4 hr charge time.
> 
> You can start using, as soon as the charge light goes off. Don't have to wait for the 10 hrs. It was only for the initial batches, that were left in storage for long.


 

 Thanks.  This made my day, in that I can now use four hours of it instead of being glued to the desk where I can see the charging light.
  
 Oh boy, oh boy!  I'm cooking dinner just a full meal early so I don't have to mess with that bodily stuff when the listening begins.  What kind of colostomy bag would you all recommend for detail in the highs?


----------



## rkt31

3 volt as line out may be hot for using mojo as dac but using it as a preamp, a higher clean output is always welcome if you feed directly to some high end power amps which have high input sensitivity. one such power amp is benchmark ahb2.


----------



## shigzeo

By the way, I've published RMAA results for Mojo. I've also written too much about it. It is lovely. I will be purchasing one. Next week, I will juxtapose those results against hi-end DAPs.


----------



## prismstorm

Just got my Mojo from the local distributor itself while bringing in some other stuff for fixing, the guy there made me an offer I couldn't refuse by throwing in a free Toslink to 3.5 cable for me to connect my AK to Mojo. Just a few things:
  
 1. As soon as we unboxed the unit after payment, he came clean about how my particular one being from a second batch. The first batch had a known buzzing issue when charging but the second batch does not have it. What the second batch (and my unit) does have is *VERY TIGHT BALLS*. Basically the buttons can only be pressed easily but is fixated so tightly that it doesn't roll unless you try very hard. Mine are very tight and often stuck and upon very hard force manage to move in one direction but would not roll back in the opposite way. The distributor said that Chord is aware of this issue and advised simply to keep rolling the balls until they loosen and can freely be moved in any direction. To be honest this doesn't affect practicality because the buttons only operate by pressing anyway but it is fun to roll those balls.
  
 2. The guy there also remarked that Mojo is using Lithium ion batteries just like those in modern day smartphones and as such doesn't need long charging from the start. Obviously everyone in this thread already knows this but I am saying this can be taken further. What I did was charge it right away once back home but also used it during the initial charging. I think aside from the slower charge it doesn't impact long-term battery longevity given how Lithium ion batteries work and how they do not have 'battery memory' and do not need to be 'primed'. The battery light was yellow / amber at the unboxing and there is still a white light after a few hours so I'll just leave it charging until it goes away. I guess what this all means is just you can start using the Mojo right away, or during the initial charge, without holding back or waiting for anything. I mean if the 'do not use it until you do a first charge until the light goes off' thing was true then customers at the shop can't even test their unit after purchase since they would first have to bring it back home for prolonged charging. 
  
 3. I compared SE846 and W4R driven directly from AK120II and through Mojo and the differences are very minute, for most songs I couldn't even tell the difference. Maybe low impedance iems just don't benefit as much from Mojo as cans with higher impedance?


----------



## reihead

Thanks for the info @prismstorm 
 Would you share the start of the serial of your mojo?
  
 FWIW mine has the buzz while charging and serial starts with M023


----------



## h1f1add1cted

shigzeo said:


> By the way, I've published RMAA results for Mojo. I've also written too much about it. It is lovely. I will be purchasing one. Next week, I will juxtapose those results against hi-end DAPs.


 

 Thanks for posting, I did RMAA testing in the past, the treble roll off beginning at 10 kHz is "normal" with multi driver IEMs. I have the same results like you: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4395#post_12060313


----------



## johndean

I received my Mojo and have been charging for 20 minutes so far . I put my ear right up to the unit and I hear no buzzing


----------



## baglunch

nikonguy said:


> Mine is MO2221* and no problems with my unit.


 
 Thanks, NikonGuy.
  
 Upon additional experimentation, I'm finding I only hear the problem when it's plugged into my phone (Note 4).  Just having the headphones (Angies) plugged into the unit remains silent.  I hear the problem the moment the OTG cable touches the Note 4.  Could it be the OTG cable, and not the Mojo?  Also, the problem happened FAR less frequently once I stopped screwing around with the phone and amp and just left them on the counter while I listened... which makes it seem like a connection issue, except that I can't FORCE the problem by screwing around with the OTG cable or the phone or amp.  I just don't get it....
  
 I haven't tried listening while the Mojo is charging yet, this is all from battery.
  
 EDIT: to be clear, this buzzing and clicking noise is only heard through the headphones, not externally.
 EDIT 2: The ppl that DON'T hear any buzzing.... what OTG cable are you using?  I bought the ebay one that's been linked several times in this thread.


----------



## mscott58

commingled said:


> Wow.  This thing is beautiful.  I'm glad I stayed in today on the off-chance that it would be delivered.
> 
> Gotta start posting somewhere, so as mundane as it is, I'll address the concern of a buzz / hum / RF noise while charging, and in my case a flickering light, that I saw, oh, a hundred pages back.  This thread moves fast, so here's my experience for imminent posterity.  The noise came immediately upon plugging the unit into an Apple knock-off 1A wall charger.  The sound was intermittent and had a few variations, with the charging LED either on, off or flickering.  It's a dreadful first experience with a gadget to have one's excitement knocked out of them over worry about the battery and then rush to a forum to see what may be the problem.  So, after that, I plugged it into my Anker multi-port "smart" USB charger, which I didn't use at first since there's no indication of its intelligent allocation of amperage, and the noise was gone.
> 
> ...


 
 I didn't get the 1A "cube" charger from Apple to work - it wasn't enough juice to get the Mojo to charge correctly - thus the flashing light. Switched to the Anker PowerPort 2 and it works really well. Also use it with one of the big Anker batteries (22000 mah) and it charges pretty quick. Cheers


----------



## Duncan

The mojo draws 0.89a from the USB, you could have a 1,000,000 amp PSU and it would still draw the same...


----------



## johndean

baglunch said:


> Thanks, NikonGuy.
> 
> Upon additional experimentation, I'm finding I only hear the problem when it's plugged into my phone (Note 4).  Just having the headphones (Angies) plugged into the unit remains silent.  I hear the problem the moment the OTG cable touches the Note 4.  Could it be the OTG cable, and not the Mojo?  Also, the problem happened FAR less frequently once I stopped screwing around with the phone and amp and just left them on the counter while I listened... which makes it seem like a connection issue, except that I can't FORCE the problem by screwing around with the OTG cable or the phone or amp.  I just don't get it....
> 
> ...




I'm using for now the cable that came with the Mojo and it's been charging for an hour . No buzzing with my ear right up to the unit . I got the Mojo from the 2nd batch sold . 
I also moved the volume balls around and they are not tight at all . I know people complained about this as well .


----------



## lurk

what is the best way to connect the fiio x5 classic with the mojo given the options on both devices?
 ty


----------



## lukeap69

lurk said:


> what is the best way to connect the fiio x5 classic with the mojo given the options on both devices?
> 
> 
> ty



 


Isn't coax the only option? There are some pics posted many pages back.

Tried this combo for more than a week with Oppo PM-3. I find this setup to be too warm so I am back to Smartphone>USB out>Mojo>PM-3.


----------



## NikonGuy

..


----------



## commingled

From what I see, it's the AK120 that seems to be the best match for the footprint of the Mojo, and no less the lining up of the input/output jacks.  The X5 with dual-lock doesn't look like it would be too cumbersome either.
  
 Anyone seen the AK100II with the Mojo?  I've got OCD for clean stacks (of any kind) and short cables, but I may hate bad GUIs more.


----------



## MoonAudio

We received another HUGE shipment of Chord Mojos yesterday.  
  
 All previous orders are filled & we have plenty in stock & ready to ship!
  
 Let us know if you still need one or if we can help with audio cables to connect your Mojo.
  
  

  
  
  
  
  
  
  
*Best*.
*Nichole Baird, CFO/VP of Marketing*





*106 Brady Court*
*Cary**, NC 27511 
 919-649-5018 *

http://www.moon-audio.com
Follow *Moon-Audio.com* Today!


----------



## Jazzi

johndean said:


> I don't care if the Mojo farts while charging as long is there no noise while listening!


 

 That would be WAY cool, but I'm sure it would cost extra.


----------



## x RELIC x

lurk said:


> what is the best way to connect the fiio x5 classic with the mojo given the options on both devices?
> ty




http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4275#post_12057847


----------



## baglunch

johndean said:


> I'm using for now the cable that came with the Mojo and it's been charging for an hour . No buzzing with my ear right up to the unit . I got the Mojo from the 2nd batch sold .
> I also moved the volume balls around and they are not tight at all . I know people complained about this as well .


 
  
 Welp. May not be the Mojo (which is a relief).  Plugging it into the computer gives no buzzing.
  
 So.
  
 Is anyone else using a Note 4 as source?  Any buzzing?
  
 Who else is using the eBay-recommended OTG cable?  Any buzzing?
  
 I greatly hope it's the cable, as it's the cheapest and easiest to replace... but I hope I can stick with a $5 cable and not have to jump to a 10x (or more) expensive cable from Moon or other vendors.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Used the same cable on two Note 4s without issues. Think the cable you got might be a lemon. For those very cheap ones I tend to buy at least two, given at those price points there can't be much in the way of real quality control.


----------



## baglunch

nztechfreak said:


> Used the same cable on two Note 4s without issues. Think the cable you got might be a lemon. For those very cheap ones I tend to buy at least two, given at those price points there can't be much in the way of real quality control.


 
  
 Hahahaha, this one cable I got from you is ****!  I'll buy 2 more!
  
 ...but you are likely right.  If I can fix it with just another $5 cable (or 2) then I'm still ahead compared to buying an expensive one.


----------



## NZtechfreak

baglunch said:


> Hahahaha, this one cable I got from you is ****!  I'll buy 2 more!
> 
> ...but you are likely right.  If I can fix it with just another $5 cable (or 2) then I'm still ahead compared to buying an expensive one.




Not quite, I buy two at the outset


----------



## salla45

baglunch said:


> Welp. May not be the Mojo (which is a relief).  Plugging it into the computer gives no buzzing.
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


 
 am using the USB otg with S4 S3 and S5 - no noise issues at all. Stable connection. Nicely made cable. Highly recommended.
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 this one i assume you mean?


----------



## johndean

My Mojo balls are very loose. Hmmm . I wonder if they worked them a little bit at the plant because of the complaints on the first batch? 
  
 Id much rather have loose than tight balls .


----------



## salla45

johndean said:


> My Mojo balls are very loose. Hmmm . I wonder if they worked them a little bit at the plant because of the complaints on the first batch?
> 
> Id much rather have loose than tight balls .


 
 Noooo!!!! Not another run of ball jokes?
  
 It seems to resurface every 10 pages of posts.
  
 Please understand it's been done X times before. It was mildly funny the 1st time but gets tiring 
  
 Thread dedicated to "Mojo's Balls" anyone??? At least then we could redirect people.
  
 I would do it, but I can't quite see the moderators allowing it for very long


----------



## baglunch

salla45 said:


> am using the USB otg with S4 S3 and S5 - no noise issues at all. Stable connection. Nicely made cable. Highly recommended.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> this one i assume you mean?


 
  
 Yes, that's the one.


----------



## stevemiddie

johndean said:


> My Mojo balls are very loose. Hmmm . I wonder if they worked them a little bit at the plant because of the complaints on the first batch?
> 
> Id much rather have loose than tight balls .


 
  
 The 275th balls joke.  Can't someone at least be original?


----------



## johndean

salla45 said:


> Noooo!!!! Not another run of ball jokes?
> 
> It seems to resurface every 10 pages of posts.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm simply stating I have no problem with tight Mojo balls. 
  
 Get a life bro. There have been people here that have had very tight Mojo balls.


----------



## johndean

stevemiddie said:


> The 275th balls joke.  Can't someone at least be original?


 
 Im simply providing info that maybe the tight Mojo balls problem has been fixed. 
  
 Enjoy your Mojo .Life is too short to get exasperated over   someone  possibly making a Mojo balls joke.


----------



## salla45

johndean said:


> I'm simply stating I have no problem with tight Mojo balls.
> 
> Get a life bro. There have been people here that have had very tight Mojo balls.


 
 who am i to go against the tide? must be a man thing. Oh there I go, slipping one in. And again. Before I know it Ill be complaining about my own sticky balls, or that my balls just shouldn't be that colour? Oh it goes on. It is friday night after all!


----------



## Tom1206

x relic x said:


> It works, it's cheap, and readily available. You may get RF noise as its not shielded but I hear none whatsoever. First hand experience.


 
  
 This is a simple FiiO cable? So it should work with almost every short jack/jack cable right?


----------



## jcoops16

johndean said:


> Im simply providing info that maybe the tight Mojo balls problem has been fixed.
> 
> Enjoy your Mojo .Life is too short to get exasperated over   someone  possibly making a Mojo balls joke.


 
 To be fair to you I didnt think you were joking. My volume ones are loose whilst the power ball is more stiffer to move. The casing is cast and so are the plastic ball, as more and more are made, due to wear of the moulds they should be a looser fit.


----------



## Jazzi

johndean said:


> My Mojo balls are very loose. Hmmm . I wonder if they worked them a little bit at the plant because of the complaints on the first batch?
> 
> Id much rather have loose than tight balls .


 

 I remain at a loss on why this is important.  I press them down -- I don't roll them.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## x RELIC x

tom1206 said:


> This is a simple FiiO cable? So it should work with almost every short jack/jack cable right?




Yes, just a simple stereo interconnect. The reason it works with the X5 is the coaxial signal is on the tip and the ground is the next pole on the sleeve. The third pole is ignored. It should work for any mono TS 3.5mm coaxial output, like on iBasso models as well. There is no shielding but I heard no noise or interference at all.

The problems start happening when the coaxial out from the DAP is shared with a line out, like the FiiO X3ii / X5ii / X7. They have the signal on the last pole of a TRRS configuration and the ground is shared with the line out on the third pole.


----------



## johndean

jazzi said:


> I remain at a loss on why this is important.  I press them down -- I don't roll them.  Am I doing something wrong?



I have no idea as I haven't used my Mojo yet bro. 

Relax and enjoy bro .


----------



## Tom1206

x relic x said:


> Yes, just a simple stereo interconnect. The reason it works with the X5 is the coaxial signal is on the tip and the ground is the next pole on the sleeve. The third pole is ignored. It should work for any mono TS 3.5mm coaxial output, like on iBasso models as well. There is no shielding but I heard no noise or interference at all.
> 
> The problems start happening when the coaxial out from the DAP is shared with a line out, like the FiiO X3ii / X5ii / X7. They have the signal on the last pole of a TRRS configuration and the ground is shared with the line out on the third pole.


 

 Thanks! It solves a big problem for me. Because 100$ for a 10cm cable, no thank you ^^


----------



## Currawong

If you are so n a Mac and not getting any audio output, check that it hasn't defaulted to the maximum sample rate in Audio Midi Setup. It sometimes does that by default, sending data that the DAC can't handle.


----------



## lextek

It's half way here.


----------



## Dionysus

So tonight I got to finally use my Mojo. I decided on a different take for first time use, I connected my Mojo to my Pionner BluRay player and toslink to the Mojo. 
I purchased the R-40 live Rush Bluray and connect my Sennheiser HD 800 directly to Mojo. Had to see if the Mojo could drive HD 800 well boy do they ever and I like my music fairly loud. 

The sound is fantastic out of this little guy and enjoyed it!s sound signature, it's detailed sound stage is Spectacular and the level of musicality is all there. If your on the fence you owe it to yourself to try it our. this truly is incredible feat.


----------



## headwhacker

commingled said:


> From what I see, it's *the AK120 that seems to be the best match for the footprint of the Mojo*, and no less the lining up of the input/output jacks.  The X5 with dual-lock doesn't look like it would be too cumbersome either.
> 
> Anyone seen the AK100II with the Mojo?  I've got OCD for clean stacks (of any kind) and short cables, but I may hate bad GUIs more.


 
 I suppose you haven't tried the original AK100 with Mojo.


----------



## NZtechfreak

I tried the Mojo today feeding one of my CMA800R amps at the fixed 3V output setting. Man, it sure didn't embarrass itself.


----------



## SearchOfSub

stevemiddie said:


> The 275th balls joke.  Can't someone at least be original?





well, it sure is a PITA watching some balls light up in front of you.


----------



## FidelityCastro

searchofsub said:


> stevemiddie said:
> 
> 
> > The 275th balls joke.  Can't someone at least be original?
> ...




You asked for that, #stevemiddie


----------



## SearchOfSub

fidelitycastro said:


> You asked for that, #stevemiddie


----------



## jamestux

baglunch said:


> Welp. May not be the Mojo (which is a relief).  Plugging it into the computer gives no buzzing.
> 
> So.
> 
> ...


Hi, I get occasional interference noises when my S6 edge is near my mojo whether it's the source or not and that doesn't change with different cables


----------



## piercer

jamestux said:


> Hi, I get occasional interference noises when my S6 edge is near my mojo whether it's the source or not and that doesn't change with different cables


 
  
 I also get interference when it is near my S6 Edge. Apparently putting it into airplane mode helps.
  
 Does anybody know of a portable android storage device with USB OTG but no wireless functionality?


----------



## jamestux

piercer said:


> I also get interference when it is near my S6 Edge. Apparently putting it into airplane mode helps.
> 
> Does anybody know of a portable android storage device with USB OTG but no wireless functionality?


the sony zx2 and zx2? I realise that it's radio interference but putting it in flight mode makes it a pretty useless phone


----------



## piercer

jamestux said:


> the sony zx2 and zx2? I realise that it's radio interference but putting it in flight mode makes it a pretty useless phone


 
  
 Unfortunately ZX2 has a weird connector,


----------



## jamestux

piercer said:


> Unfortunately ZX2 has a weird connector,


yes it does, I have the ZX100 with that connector and it works brilliantly with the mojo and plays everything I've thrown at it. The other advantage is that it's a great commuter DAP on its own too (with easier to drive phones)


----------



## wirefriend

Sold my Mojo as iBasso DX100 had a bit better tone with 1964 Ears Adel A12 CIEM I usually use.
 I think Mojo didn't got enough synergy with it to show its full potential.
 I enjoyed Mojo with Denon AH-D5000 but it was not really useful for the portable rig I was looking for.


----------



## johndean

I like the Mojo but upon initial use it does have some treble harshness in the high frequencies . 
Hopefully that will settle down as I've only used it a few hours .
I'm using the stock cord ,cck, iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## TomGi

idesign said:


> None of those solutions work. I will wait for other people with the same issue to respond. I spoke with another Mojo owner and he reported the same issue.


 
 I use a MBP retina late 2013 with El Capitan.
  
 During playing streaming music or music via J River MC 20, I could hear sometimes some clicks and pops. For my case, it is produced by Safari. Safari closed, there is no problem. If Safari is running, I could have this problem. To me, it is not related to the Mojo. I'm wondering if it is related to the electric supply of the MBP when pop-up windows for advertising purpose are active.


----------



## prismstorm

reihead said:


> Thanks for the info @prismstorm
> 
> Would you share the start of the serial of your mojo?
> 
> FWIW mine has the buzz while charging and serial starts with M023







nikonguy said:


> What is the serial number of your unit?




Without giving away my entire serial,it's M0213XX,so my guess would be from the second batch, no buzzing but tight stiff balls that doesn't roll (I'm not trying to be funny here it just so happens the buttons are in the shape of balls and one would reasonably expect a primary feature of a ball shape object to be rolling, I'm just describing things as they are).


----------



## Gurdipurdi

Received my Mojo last saturday, I liked what I heard but after a week I came to the decision it's not the best match for my Hidition NT6. The sibilance is a tad to much. The NT6's are quite bright, after a week of receiving these somewhere in January I bought the Whiplash Hybrid V3 to tame done treble, this was an overall improvement. (Note: not every NT6 owner had problems with the stock cable, so it might be that I'm more sensitive for this problem.) Yet with the Mojo it's fatiguing to listen to for long times. I must add, I really don't think this has to do with the Mojo. I connected the Mojo to my home rig, which is warm from neutral compared to my CIEM's and the sound was spectacular for such a small package, I had the impressions it came near my Minimax Dac Plus (with Dexa SE op-amps). Just did a quick test with my dad Senn HD-25, and it sounds great, probably the best I heard the HD-25. And then switching to my NT6's everything betters technically, but after a while the doubt rises. I think another aspect is that both components are rather good with retreiving detail, to the point of to much details. 
  
 I think it's clear that I'm not blaming either device, just the synergy. And I think that everyone considering the Mojo owes themselves to try and listen. I think that for the majority of phones it's a great match. I will try the X7 next.


----------



## Duncan

johndean said:


> I like the Mojo but upon initial use it does have some treble harshness in the high frequencies .
> Hopefully that will settle down as I've only used it a few hours .
> I'm using the stock cord ,cck, iPhone 6 Plus


Compared to what? Guessing you've had a very smooth setup up to now...

Being an honourary member of team treble head, I actually find it I tiny bit muted at the top end, which is the primary reason for me slapping an amp on its back.


----------



## johndean

duncan said:


> Compared to what? Guessing you've had a very smooth setup up to now...
> 
> Being an honourary member of team treble head, I actually find it I tiny bit muted at the top end, which is the primary reason for me slapping an amp on its back.




Slightly muted and slight treble harshness . Of course I use some tube amps from Rogue . In no way is this better than my 2qute.


----------



## Duncan

johndean said:


> Slightly muted and slight treble harshness . Of course I use some tube amps from Rogue . In no way is this better than my 2qute.


But pretty admirable for a battery powered device at less than half the cost that is "go anywhere"


----------



## johndean

duncan said:


> But pretty admirable for a battery powered device at less than half the cost that is "go anywhere"




Completely agree with you as I will be using the Mojo when traveling .


----------



## reihead

prismstorm said:


> Without giving away my entire serial,it's M0213XX,so my guess would be from the second batch, no buzzing but tight stiff balls that doesn't roll (I'm not trying to be funny here it just so happens the buttons are in the shape of balls and one would reasonably expect a primary feature of a ball shape object to be rolling, I'm just describing things as they are).




If higher serial means newer batch then it makes no sense, mine has the buzzing noise while charging and loose balls that easily roll. Will be testing a few chargers and cables and report back.


----------



## Duncan

What USB cable are you using? The only time I had anything that could be considered as an issue was when I tried charging with a cable I got from a pound (dollar) store... Wouldn't charge properly (slow, flashing indicating not receiving enough power), bought some Anker cables and haven't looked back.


----------



## ksb643

duncan said:


> What USB cable are you using? The only time I had anything that could be considered as an issue was when I tried charging with a cable I got from a pound (dollar) store... Wouldn't charge properly (slow, flashing indicating not receiving enough power), bought some Anker cables and haven't looked back.



Same experience here. Swapped a thicker USB cable and it stopped.


----------



## SearchOfSub

reihead said:


> If higher serial means newer batch then it makes no sense, mine has the buzzing noise while charging and loose balls that easily roll. Will be testing a few chargers and cables and report back.




hahaha lol. too funny


----------



## headwhacker

duncan said:


> Compared to what? Guessing you've had a very smooth setup up to now...
> 
> Being an honourary member of team treble head, I actually find it I tiny bit muted at the top end, which is the primary reason for me slapping an amp on its back.


 
  
  


johndean said:


> Slightly muted and slight treble harshness . Of course I use some tube amps from Rogue . In no way is this better than my 2qute.


 
  
 Interesting, 2 opposite impressions. While Mojo is the common element of the impressions here take note you are using a different set of headphones, music and personal biases/preferences. Mojo most likely does not make your music muted nor harsh in the treble. It's the combination of the headphone pairing and the music being played.
  
 I just spent my afternoon trying 3 headphones with Mojo as the source (SR-007A, SR009 and Ethrer). SR-007A is for me is too smooth up top which gives me the impression of mid bass emphasis. I read a lot of head-fier easily get fatigued by bright headphones. But for me a smooth headphone like how I perceive SR-007A makes me fall asleep as I lose the enthusiasm while listening. Mind you I was playing loud music (AC/DC) but it just brings me to sleep. As soon as I changed to SR-009, I immediately felt like drinking a cup of strong coffee.
  
 Then there's the Ether, Not so smooth yet not overly bright with Mojo. However, there is an impression of a thinner overall sound when I compared it to my T51p.


----------



## reihead

Been using quality cables, I just tried three chargers, HTC m8 1a, Sony Z1 compact 1.5a and Amazon basics 2.1a with a moto G cable, also swapped the cables around and got some buzz with all of them, worse with the Sony, less with the Amazon basics. I guess the charger / cable does play a part, but I think the mojo is the root of it.


----------



## Duncan

Very true, and maybe I should add that I'm talking about a very small deviation, almost certainly skewed by driving 24 drivers at the same time in my case, but I'm stuck in a rut that I can only listen to the Layla now


----------



## reihead

searchofsub said:


> hahaha lol. too funny




I wasn't trying to be funny, blame chord for putting balls on this, same with schiit, everybody struggles trying not to sound funny or smart


----------



## SearchOfSub

reihead said:


> I wasn't trying to be funny, blame chord for putting balls on this, same with schiit, everybody struggles trying not to sound funny or smart





schiit isn't that funny since they try to be funny with it, but mojo with some loose balls sound hilarious to me. Truth of the story is, the balls were actually put in place because John Frank's saw some pebbles on a beach and thought it would be nice. I don't know which one is worse, loose balls or pretty pebbles, but regardless it seems as though chord does need to check that the balls are put in place tightly together on their next production.

(I'm just kidding John)


----------



## NikonGuy

..


----------



## headwhacker

I think the Mojo has more headroom than 5V maximum mentioned here several pages ago. I took out my DMM and played a 0dBFS 50Hz Sine Wave through the Mojo and I can get around 7V at 600Ohm load and above. 6.3V at 300 Ohms and a little below 5V at 33Ohms. The Line Out measures near the expected 3V. 
  
 Just amazing how much juice this little device packs.


----------



## SearchOfSub

prismstorm said:


> Without giving away my entire serial,it's M0213XX,so my guess would be from the second batch, no buzzing but tight stiff balls that doesn't roll (I'm not trying to be funny here it just so happens the buttons are in the shape of balls and one would reasonably expect a primary feature of a ball shape object to be rolling, I'm just describing things as they are).





LMAO. Jesus, I gotta get away from this thread for a little bit.


----------



## Heartsmart

Got mine yesterday. Sounds good so far. But surprised by the hiss noice Im hearing with my Cosmic Ears CE6p. I did not thing there would be any background hiss on Mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

nikonguy said:


> Mine is MO222XX nice loose balls and no charging issues.
> 
> I use this to charge and have zero noise from my Mojo while charging:-
> 
> ...


 

 Did you buy the 1A or higher? Please, if you bought 1A is it enough to play and slowly charge?


----------



## johndean

I can get the Mojo to work with my iphone 6 plus but not a iphone 6splus i have .
  
 Using camera connection kit and stock cable .Is there a setting in the new 6s plus that im missing? 
  
 it just defaults playing through the phone speaker.


----------



## johndean

Well I switched back and fort a few times and got the 6s plus to work. 
  
 hmm i hope this doesnt happen when i travel.


----------



## Libertad

quick question can i use this connected to the pc on constant play or will the battery hold it back? Im going to have this by my desktop mostly and i listen for more than 10hrs on some days and id like to know from pc users how it fars thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Watts

Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
  
 Rob


----------



## lurk

i am considering getting a mojo to 'replace' my hugo due to the substantial size difference
 is there a side by side comparison done yet for pro and cons of each unit? I am sure i won't miss the bluetooth feature
  
 been going through last few pages, just too many balls jokes to shift through


----------



## jamato8

lurk said:


> i am considering getting a mojo to 'replace' my hugo due to the substantial size difference
> is there a side by side comparison done yet for pro and cons of each unit? I am sure i won't miss the bluetooth feature
> 
> been going through last few pages, just too many balls jokes to shift through


 

 To me the Hugo is a little flatter sounding, regarding freq response. There is a little more detail retrieval or a little different way of presenting the detail. They are both excellent, as you have discovered with the Hugo. To me, they do sound different and both in a positive way regarding sound and you have the wonderful form factor of the Mojo.


----------



## glider

Interesting. I don't get any "latent" hiss on Shure SE846s. If there's hiss on the recording it certainly comes through, but I don't hear any otherwise.


----------



## Libertad

My life is complete


----------



## GreenBow

libertad said:


> My life is complete


 

 Hahah, great post.


----------



## johndean

glider said:


> Interesting. I don't get any "latent" hiss on Shure SE846s. If there's hiss on the recording it certainly comes through, but I don't hear any otherwise.




I don't get any hiss at all with Westone , Nuforce and Sennheiser headphones , iems


----------



## Libertad

so initial charge is 10hrs right before use?


----------



## jamato8

libertad said:


> so initial charge is 10hrs right before use?


 

 Only if the Mojo hasn't been used for a long time and the battery is very discharged, which new, it is not. It should only require a few hours of charge before the light below the USB on the Mojo goes out. That is all the charge it needs. I just use and charge with a 2 amp and it does fine even when new.


----------



## Heartsmart

Have you noticed any change in sound signature with burn in?


----------



## Dithyrambes

Jebus......Its smaller than I thought it would be.....and sounds pretty freaking amazing ASDJKLFJLKRWJFKLFAJ


----------



## jamato8

heartsmart said:


> Have you noticed any change in sound signature with burn in?


 

 I have noticed it is a little more open with burn in. Out of the box though it is fine. I have heard more changes from other electronics. I also think the detail improves some and transparency but again, good out of the box.


----------



## Libertad

jamato8 said:


> Only if the Mojo hasn't been used for a long time and the battery is very discharged, which new, it is not. It should only require a few hours of charge before the light below the USB on the Mojo goes out. That is all the charge it needs. I just use and charge with a 2 amp and it does fine even when new.


 
 Thanks for the quick reply using it now
  
 listening to billie jean now and all i feel is just pure bliss

 hot damn this thing is flippin amazing!


----------



## glider

I think I see your point...


----------



## Heartsmart

jamato8 said:


> I have noticed it is a little more open with burn in. Out of the box though it is fine. I have heard more changes from other electronics. I also think the detail improves some and transparency but again, good out of the box.




Thanks for your answer.


----------



## all999

jamato8 said:


> I have noticed it is a little more open with burn in. Out of the box though it is fine. I have heard more changes from other electronics. I also think the detail improves some and transparency but again, good out of the box.


 
  
 Same here!


----------



## psikey

glider said:


> Interesting. I don't get any "latent" hiss on Shure SE846s. If there's hiss on the recording it certainly comes through, but I don't hear any otherwise.




Same. No hiss at all with my SE846's. Did with the Oppo HA-2 and very slight with the Sony ZX2.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartsmart

psikey said:


> Same. No hiss at all with my SE846's. Did with the Oppo HA-2 and very slight with the Sony ZX2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




I hear hiss with my Cosmic ear CE6p. I never heard hiss with the same in ears with ibasso DX90.


----------



## jamato8

heartsmart said:


> I hear hiss with my Cosmic ear CE6p. I never heard hiss with the same in ears with ibasso DX90.


 

 It could be some RFI getting into the feedback loop, if one is used. Some cables cause problems.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I start playback on foobar, but it never starts on time, and I lose like .2 secs of the beginning of the track. Any way to fix this? I'm using Chord ASIO


----------



## Heartsmart

jamato8 said:


> It could be some RFI getting into the feedback loop, if one is used. Some cables cause problems.




I tryed it without any device or cable attached. The hiss is there even then. Its not very loud, but I can hear it clearly.


----------



## jamato8

heartsmart said:


> I tryed it without any device or cable attached. The hiss is there even then. Its not very loud, but I can hear it clearly.


 

 The cable to your IEM's, not a cable going into the Mojo. The cable for your IEM's can act as an antenna.


----------



## Torq

psikey said:


> Same. No hiss at all with my SE846's. Did with the Oppo HA-2 and very slight with the Sony ZX2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 

 I get hiss on my SE846s with the Mojo (and on an RSA Intruder on low-gain, and an ALO Int+ OE on low gain).  On the Mojo and ALO the hiss is not volume-dependent, on the RSA it is.
  
 Someone suggested that, since no one else seemed to have reported any hiss on the RSA or the Mojo, it was the headphone cable causing it (acting as an antenna).
  
 So, since I had an easy week, I took my portable gear into one of our labs to test it a bit further.  The lab in question deals with state-of-the-art satellite and radio communications and is equipped with a chamber that is electrically silent.  No signals get in or out.  Any electrical or RF noise in that chamber can only come from what's taken inside it.
  
 I got exactly the same hiss results with my gear in that chamber as I did sitting outside it, or sitting in my living room.  So if my cables are the issue, they're picking up noise from the electronics being tested, i.e. the amplifiers (since this hiss occurs regardless of whether there is anything else present or connected).
  
 Now, to be sure, on the Mojo the hiss is incredibly quiet.  So quiet that in a brief quite patch in music it might not even register, but it's definitely there.  Oddly enough, sometimes, the hiss would be louder than others (this seems to be new thing, as of mid-week) - and in those cases touching either of the volume buttons would quiet it back down again.
  
 The hiss is completely inaudible with any of my non-IEM headphones.
  
 I don't view what I am hearing as a problem.  It doesn't intrude on the music.  With the Mojo it's the lowest level of hiss I've heard on the SE846 from a portable DAC/amplifier.  But I know I'm not hearing things and now I know it's not the headphone cable acting as an antenna (unless the sources themselves are the source of any radiated noise).


----------



## Heartsmart

jamato8 said:


> The cable to your IEM's, not a cable going into the Mojo. The cable for your IEM's can act as an antenna.




Ok, Good to know. I will have that in mind when I test. Could it be that Mojo is more sensetive for that then Ibasso DX90? Because I never heard any hiss with the same circumstances on Ibasso.

The hiss is not yhat much problem that I dont want to use Mojo. But it is nice when it is silence between tracks.


----------



## jamato8

heartsmart said:


> Ok, Good to know. I will have that in mind when I test. Could it be that Mojo is more sensetive for that then Ibasso DX90? Because I never heard any hiss with the same circumstances on Ibasso.
> 
> The hiss is not yhat much problem that I dont want to use Mojo. But it is nice when it is silence between tracks.


 

 I don't know the topology of the output from the dac section of the Mojo. Some amp section can be more sensitive than others, it just depends upon how well it can deal with RFI induced from some cables. Listen with the music on pause to the hiss. Then take your fingers and hold the cable and see if the hiss decreases or goes away.


----------



## Heartsmart

torq said:


> I get hiss on my SE846s with the Mojo (and on an RSA Intruder on low-gain, and an ALO Int+ OE on low gain).  On the Mojo and ALO the hiss is not volume-dependent, on the RSA it is.
> 
> Someone suggested that, since no one else seemed to have reported any hiss on the RSA or the Mojo, it was the headphone cable causing it (acting as an antenna).
> 
> ...




The same for me. Only hiss on my iems. Not full size headphones. And its ok, not a big problen. Mojo is a wonderful device. And im glad i bought it


----------



## Libertad

dithyrambes said:


> I start playback on foobar, but it never starts on time, and I lose like .2 secs of the beginning of the track. Any way to fix this? I'm using Chord ASIO


 
 i have the same issue/quirk anyone else experience this or have anyway to correct the timing?


----------



## lextek

Mine arrived this morning. Thanks to Moon Audio forgetting it here for the weekend. Like everyone else said "it's tiny". Very, solid feel. Charging now. Waiting to try it out with iPad Mini/Tidal/HD600s tonight. Also want to try in the speaker set-up DAC only.


----------



## Ivabign

Got my replacement unit today - still have 5 and a half hours to go.
  
 My issue was a background hum - not hiss - when hooked up to any of my AK players through the optical connection. The hum also was there when the unit wasn't attached to any input device - I was told that it should be silent in all operations - it was weird, got the hum through optical, but inserted USB and it disappeared - pull out the USB too quickly and the hum returned - pull out after 30 seconds or more and the hum was gone....
  
 Haven't tested the new one, but was told that a couple had this problem.... So if you get a hum on your IEMs with nothing attached (no USB, Optical or Coax - you may have a problem unit. 
  
 5 hours, 25 minutes


----------



## Superdrag81

After going back and forth between the Mojo with my Hugo, i'm a bit torn.  The mojo is absolutely awesome and i love the size, but the hugo is just slightly better in every aspect that i still find myself going back to that.  The main thing my ears perceive better, is instrument separation in the hugo...which i'm a huge stickler for.  This hobby kills me lol.
  
 That being said if i had to do it all over again, and decide between the 2...i'd definitely buy the mojo.  For the price and performance, it's pretty much a no brainer.  However, i really can't justify keeping both as i really only listen to music at work once or twice a week..so taking my hugo isn't really a big deal.  I'm going to sleep on it tonight, but i'll most likely list my mojo before the weekend is over in the for sale forum.  If there's anyone super interested in getting one leave me a message.


----------



## goodvibes

Yup, Hugo is still better. Mojo improves my ak100mk2/120 but my QP1r is still better on it's own. I'll revisit once I have a sys.concept or glass toslink cable.


----------



## psikey

libertad said:


> dithyrambes said:
> 
> 
> > I start playback on foobar, but it never starts on time, and I lose like .2 secs of the beginning of the track. Any way to fix this? I'm using Chord ASIO
> ...




Came up previously in Forum and no issues using JRiver. They didn't find a solution with Foobar. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Libertad

it seems when i uses digital output in foobar 2000 the timing is correct but when i use wasapi and push or even it givens that little pause at the start of everytrack


----------



## verber

heartsmart said:


> The same for me. Only hiss on my iems. Not full size headphones. And its ok, not a big problen. Mojo is a wonderful device. And im glad i bought it


 

 the comment "Mojo is wonderful" with "hiss on my items" confuses me.  Typically when I purchase a portable device I would expect to use it with IEM, and hiss wouldn't be acceptable.  If I heard hiss I would complain about the noise floor being to high.  I guess we have different performance standards. Thankfully (for me), not hiss with my IEM.
  
 --mark


----------



## x RELIC x

The unit I had only showed hiss with the JH Angie and could be heard with no input connected or coaxial input connected. Plugging in USB or optical made the hiss go away. My full sized cans didn't hiss. The unit was returned to Chord and fixed. I know the SE846 is more sensitive but there shouldn't really be any hiss.


----------



## Ivabign

x relic x said:


> The unit I had only showed hiss with the JH Angie and could be heard with no input connected or coaxial input connected. Plugging in USB or optical made the hiss go away. My full sized cans didn't hiss. The unit was returned to Chord and fixed. I know the SE846 is more sensitive but there shouldn't really be any hiss.


 

 +1
  
 There should be zero hiss on this unit - I also believe that my unit that had the hiss, probably exhibited some other sound anomalies due to the flaw. They could be so subtle as not to be immediately noticed, but ultimately the sound would not be representative of the top drawer sound this unit was designed to reproduce...


----------



## shigzeo

ivabign said:


> +1
> 
> There should be zero hiss on this unit - I also believe that my unit that had the hiss, probably exhibited some other sound anomalies due to the flaw. They could be so subtle as not to be immediately noticed, but ultimately the sound would not be representative of the top drawer sound this unit was designed to reproduce...


 

 The unit I borrowed hissed. Lots of 'top shelf' audio products hiss.


----------



## Ivabign

shigzeo said:


> The unit I borrowed hissed. Lots of 'top shelf' audio products hiss.


 

 You see on top of the shelf - it's out in the open - in the top drawer, it can be closed and sealed off from the hiss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously - the hiss I was pointing out on my unit was pretty evident - not the slight hiss that many units have - it was clearly out of place.


----------



## steffi

How is the Mojo and iPhone 6 Plus combination compared to AK240?


----------



## Bengkia369

steffi said:


> How is the Mojo and iPhone 6 Plus combination compared to AK240?



The AK240 is great but it's not up there compared to Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

bengkia369 said:


> The AK240 is great but it's not up there compared to Mojo.




+1


----------



## shigzeo

steffi said:


> How is the Mojo and iPhone 6 Plus combination compared to AK240?


 

 I don't have data on the AK240, but I do for the AK380. The AK380 is, from previous efforts, a better performer. And it is totally surpassed by the Mojo. 

RMAA: AK380
RMAA: Mojo


----------



## steffi

So the sound of thru the Mojo is not influenced by the source?
  
 Does iPhone 6 Plus + Mojo sound better than AK380 for the price?


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> The unit I had only showed hiss with the JH Angie and could be heard with no input connected or coaxial input connected. Plugging in USB or optical made the hiss go away. My full sized cans didn't hiss. The unit was returned to Chord and fixed. I know the SE846 is more sensitive but there shouldn't really be any hiss.




Out of interest, I spent the afternoon listening to a Hugo (given how impressed I am with the Mojo). I got the same hiss on the Hugo that I get on the Mojo.

According to Rob Watt's post here that's both normal and to be expected. I know the Mojo isn't the Hugo, but it does make me think there's nothing wrong with my Mojo (Inwould expect the Hugo to be the better performer) and the real issue is just that I am able to perceive lower levels of hiss, maybe sound in general, than some others.


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> Out of interest, I spent the afternoon listening to a Hugo (given how impressed I am with the Mojo). I got the same hiss on the Hugo that I get on the Mojo.
> 
> According to Rob Watt's post here that's both normal and to be expected. I know the Mojo isn't the Hugo, but it does make me think there's nothing wrong with my Mojo (Inwould expect the Hugo to be the better performer) and the real issue is just that I am able to perceive lower levels of hiss, maybe sound in general, than some others.




That makes sense. The hiss I had was HIIIISSSSS or SSSHHHHHH, like pink noise, and audible over the music with my IEM so what you are describing is completely different. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## shigzeo

steffi said:


> So the sound of thru the Mojo is not influenced by the source?
> 
> Does iPhone 6 Plus + Mojo sound better than AK380 for the price?


 

 What you mean? It performs better by a large margin. The Mojo will have its sound signature no matter the transport that is feeding it. If you like that signature, you will like Mojo. If you do not, you will not. It's as simple as that. The objectively better performer is the Mojo. The subjective appreciation you have of it will depend completely on you.


----------



## Ivabign

x relic x said:


> That makes sense. The hiss I had was HIIIISSSSS or SSSHHHHHH, like pink noise, and audible over the music with my IEM so what you are describing is completely different. Thanks for the clarification.


 

 Exactly as mine was - more than the run of the mill hiss....  2 hours 20 minutes left


----------



## headwhacker

JH Roxanne is not the most sensitive iem in the world and I don't hear any form of hiss on 2 of my Mojos. I had one earlier making a hummimg noise whenever connected to a USB charger which was replaced.


----------



## MSP612

I have an issue with my Mojo's USB ports. They are not flush and are mounted at an angle. This means the USB cables stick out at an angle as well. When I searched this thread/forum and other sites it all looks like the USB ports should be straight and flush. The audio is working wonderfully but I am worried that this will cause problems when accessories become available for the Mojo. Has anyone else had this issue? I was planning on bringing it back to get replaced but wanted to check out what everyone here had to say first?
  
  
 I took some pictures but can't post directly since I do not have the required permissions so here is an imgur link: http://imgur.com/CHyOzJ2&Ml4Aiyl


----------



## x RELIC x

msp612 said:


> I have an issue with my Mojo's USB ports. They are not flush and are mounted at an angle. This means the USB cables stick out at an angle as well. When I searched this thread/forum and other sites it all looks like the USB ports should be straight and flush. The audio is working wonderfully but I am worried that this will cause problems when accessories become available for the Mojo. Has anyone else had this issue? I was planning on bringing it back to get replaced but wanted to check out what everyone here had to say first?
> 
> 
> I took some pictures but can't post directly since I do not have the required permissions so here is an imgur link: http://imgur.com/CHyOzJ2&Ml4Aiyl




Not normal.


----------



## headwhacker

msp612 said:


> I have an issue with my Mojo's USB ports. They are not flush and are mounted at an angle. This means the USB cables stick out at an angle as well. When I searched this thread/forum and other sites it all looks like the USB ports should be straight and flush. The audio is working wonderfully but I am worried that this will cause problems when accessories become available for the Mojo. Has anyone else had this issue? I was planning on bringing it back to get replaced but wanted to check out what everyone here had to say first?
> 
> 
> I took some pictures but can't post directly since I do not have the required permissions so here is an imgur link: http://imgur.com/CHyOzJ2&Ml4Aiyl


 
  
 The port is not totally flushed but should be straight.


----------



## MSP612

x relic x said:


> Not normal.


 
  


headwhacker said:


> The port is not totally flushed but should be straight.


 
  
 Thanks, I didn't think it was right. I will make sure to get a replacement.


----------



## lextek

So I finally got around to listening to the Mojo. I don't what kind of magic they stuffed in this little thing, but it is amazing. I'm using an iPad Mini, HD600/Cardas with iTunes and Tidal. Couple words describe the sound. Detailed, real, and effortless. Didn't matter the music genre. It all sounded good. I bought the Mojo on an impulse, all the hype. I even cancelled the order once. The Mojo just makes the music sound better. I am so pleased with it. Yes I am gushing. Almost afraid to try higher end headphones and hi-Rez music....


----------



## jamato8

msp612 said:


> I have an issue with my Mojo's USB ports. They are not flush and are mounted at an angle. This means the USB cables stick out at an angle as well. When I searched this thread/forum and other sites it all looks like the USB ports should be straight and flush. The audio is working wonderfully but I am worried that this will cause problems when accessories become available for the Mojo. Has anyone else had this issue? I was planning on bringing it back to get replaced but wanted to check out what everyone here had to say first?
> 
> 
> I took some pictures but can't post directly since I do not have the required permissions so here is an imgur link: http://imgur.com/CHyOzJ2&Ml4Aiyl


 

 The USB does not fit flush, yours is about normal. Also from the image I can tell the actual USB does go straight in. The fit is normal.


----------



## mscott58

The only "hiss" I hear is A) when the music is very quiet, and B) when that is apparently what was recorded originally. I've never been bothered by any such sound during normal playback, except a few bad recordings. 

My hypothesis is that the Mojo is so resolving that any background noise is shown, not that the Mojo itself is at fault. If you prefer a system that shows no "noise" no matter what, then move on and find something that makes you happy. 

Not being defensive, just my observation. 

Cheers and have a great weekend


----------



## Ivabign

jamato8 said:


> The USB does not fit flush, yours is about normal. Also from the image I can tell the actual USB does go straight in. The fit is normal.


 

 There does seem to be a small issue with the cables.
  
  
 10 Hours done - this Mojo is perfect - no hiss - no hum - crystal clear...  I listen to a lot of recordings done in the 70's and 80's - there's hiss, and there's hiss.


----------



## Duncan

ivabign said:


> +1
> 
> There should be zero hiss on this unit - I also believe that my unit that had the hiss, probably exhibited some other sound anomalies due to the flaw. They could be so subtle as not to be immediately noticed, but ultimately the sound would not be representative of the top drawer sound this unit was designed to reproduce...


Are we absolutely sure that the hiss heard isn't the blood flow through the ears vessels?

I am a real OCD character when it comes to noise, was one of the first to declare hiss on the Hugo (much to people's derision) I also declared it on the ZX2, but with the mojo whilst I do pick up a noise when plugging my Layla's into my ears, I think that is now more to do with occlusion than anything else, as is easy to replicate without the mojo at hand...

What are the ohm and efficiency ratings of affected IEMs?

Oh, and going back to cable RFI / EMI, yes, that is one definite thing that does affect Layla and mojo performance, the bass adjuster module sucks up noise like a vacuum sucks up dust...


----------



## audionewbi

Some of the comments in here honestly makes me want to get a hold of a second mojo so I can compare it with my unit. I have no of the problem you guys face, nor I find Mojo resolving or too resolving. I only get hiss with ck100pro and that is only when I listen at high volumes, at low volumes with music on I hear no hiss.


----------



## Ivabign

duncan said:


> Are we absolutely sure that the hiss heard isn't the blood flow through the ears vessels?
> 
> I am a real OCD character when it comes to noise, was one of the first to declare hiss on the Hugo (much to people's derision) I also declared it on the ZX2, but with the mojo whilst I do pick up a noise when plugging my Layla's into my ears, I think that is now more to do with occlusion than anything else, as is easy to replicate without the mojo at hand...
> 
> ...


 

 No, it was determined that my unit suffered from a known issue - it was returned and swapped for a new one.
  
 EDIT: My unit had more than a hiss - it was a hum with interesting characteristics.... I detailed it in earlier posts.


----------



## prismstorm

So I connected the Mojo to my iMac this morning and the power button is constantly purple (indicating 192/384kHz according to the packaging box and the manual) no matter what sample rate I play. It is simply stuck at purple forever regardless of the variance in different sample rates being played. Is this normal (it will only show purple when connected via USB to a computer) or is my unit faulty?
  
 Also, I plugged the 3.5mm TRS of my 7 year old Harmon Kardon Soundsticks into Mojo and it plays just fine, but am I not supposed to do that (Mojo only meant to drive iems or headphones and not speakers of any kind regardless of price and tier).
  
 The sound so far seems quite clear, resolving, detailed but is a tad bright for me, will burn-in help or should I change to black filters on my SE846 to tame the treble?


----------



## Ivabign

prismstorm said:


> So I connected the Mojo to my iMac this morning and the power button is constantly purple (indicating 192/384kHz according to the packaging box and the manual) no matter what sample rate I play. It is simply stuck at purple forever regardless of the variance in different sample rates being played. Is this normal (it will only show purple when connected via USB to a computer) or is my unit faulty?
> 
> Also, I plugged the 3.5mm TRS of my 7 year old Harmon Kardon Soundsticks into Mojo and it plays just fine, but am I not supposed to do that (Mojo only meant to drive iems or headphones and not speakers of any kind regardless of price and tier).
> 
> The sound so far seems quite clear, resolving, detailed but is a tad bright for me, will burn-in help or should I change to black filters on my SE846 to tame the treble?


 

 What program are you using - iTunes? If so, the Mojo will display whatever the max frequency you picked in the MIDI program - it won't change with the individual tune....


----------



## glider

I actually changed to the black filters on my SE846s and preferred those with the Mojo (at least so far). I'll probably swap back and forth to compare some more, but I preferred the slightly more relaxed sound of Mojo + black filters.


----------



## Torq

duncan said:


> Are we absolutely sure that the hiss heard isn't the blood flow through the ears vessels?
> 
> I am a real OCD character when it comes to noise, was one of the first to declare hiss on the Hugo (much to people's derision) I also declared it on the ZX2, but with the mojo whilst I do pick up a noise when plugging my Layla's into my ears, I think that is now more to do with occlusion than anything else, as is easy to replicate without the mojo at hand...
> 
> ...




100% sure ... otherwise the hiss would be heard with the Mojo switched off as well.

The SE846 are 9 ohms, 114 dB SPL/mw.

It's not something I consider to be a problem. Someone asked if the Mojo was silent with the SE846, mine isn't. That there is very low level audible noise doesn't mean it's intrusive. It's incredibly quiet ... certainly not audible over the quietest musical passages ... but if there's a silent pause then it's there even if it's barely audible.

I'm not trying to troubleshoot it as it's not a problem. If I thought it was, I'd return it.


----------



## headwhacker

prismstorm said:


> So I connected the Mojo to my iMac this morning and the power button is constantly purple (indicating 192/384kHz according to the packaging box and the manual) no matter what sample rate I play. It is simply stuck at purple forever regardless of the variance in different sample rates being played. Is this normal (it will only show purple when connected via USB to a computer) or is my unit faulty?
> 
> Also, I plugged the 3.5mm TRS of my 7 year old Harmon Kardon Soundsticks into Mojo and it plays just fine, but am I not supposed to do that (Mojo only meant to drive iems or headphones and not speakers of any kind regardless of price and tier).
> 
> The sound so far seems quite clear, resolving, detailed but is a tad bright for me, will burn-in help or should I change to black filters on my SE846 to tame the treble?


 
  
 Check the global sample rate from the Audio Midi Setup. It must be set at 192khz.


----------



## headwhacker

torq said:


> 100% sure ... otherwise the hiss would be heard with the Mojo switched off as well.
> 
> The SE846 are 9 ohms, 114 dB SPL/mw.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The question is  it on the recording or the Mojo itself? It's a problem with mojo if the hiss is present and no music is playing.


----------



## Torq

audionewbi said:


> Some of the comments in here honestly makes me want to get a hold of a second mojo so I can compare it with my unit. I have no of the problem you guys face, nor I find Mojo resolving or too resolving. I only get hiss with ck100pro and that is only when I listen at high volumes, at low volumes with music on I hear no hiss.




The CK100 pro is 39 ohms and 109 dB SPL/mw sensitivity, so they'd need almost twice the signal, after allowing for the impedance delta, to register a noise that would be audible on the SE846.

Interestingly, if you put the SE846 attenuator inline then the hiss vanishes (impedance change).


----------



## shigzeo

torq said:


> The CK100 pro is 39 ohms and 109 dB SPL/mw sensitivity, so they'd need almost twice the signal, after allowing for the impedance delta, to register a noise that would be audible on the SE846.
> 
> Interestingly, if you put the SE846 attenuator inline then the hiss vanishes (impedance change).


 

 The ATH-CK10 is 55Ω @107dB SPL/mw and it is pretty sensitive to hiss. I think people that are not sensitive to hiss are not sensitive to hiss. And there there are people like me.


----------



## Torq

headwhacker said:


> The question is  it on the recording or the Mojo itself? It's a problem with mojo if the hiss is present and no music is playing.




It's audible with no source connected, with a source connected but not playing, when playing a silent .WAV file.

I don't think it's a "problem" with the Mojo at all. There's no such thing as a noiseless electronic circuit. It's barely audible with the most sensitive IEMs I have. BARELY. But barely isn't silent.


----------



## shigzeo

headwhacker said:


> The question is  it on the recording or the Mojo itself? It's a problem with mojo if the hiss is present and no music is playing.


 

 No: lots of DACs/amps/players hiss with no music playing. Some turn their amp section off prior to playing music, and appear to be dead silent. They may then show hiss on paused signals. Hiss is present on ALL sources, it's just a matter of having a sensitive enough piece of equipment to register that hiss. All Mojos will hiss. There may be a minimum level of it we may expect, and beyond that, some defective units, but hiss is completely normal. But sometimes, that hiss is much, much lower.


----------



## headwhacker

shigzeo said:


> No: lots of DACs/amps/players hiss with no music playing. Some turn their amp section off prior to playing music, and appear to be dead silent. They may then show hiss on paused signals. Hiss is present on ALL sources, it's just a matter of having a sensitive enough piece of equipment to register that hiss. All Mojos will hiss. There may be a minimum level of it we may expect, and beyond that, some defective units, but hiss is completely normal. But sometimes, that hiss is much, much lower.


 
  
 I expect at minimum level the hiss should not be audible.


----------



## shigzeo

headwhacker said:


> I expect at minimum level the hiss should not be audible.


 

 I have no idea if the unit I borrowed had all its stones in a row or not. But it hissed at minimum levels of volume. It hissed on a level, or slightly more, than an original AK100. Manageable, but too much for me. Still, everything else is phenomenal.


----------



## audionewbi

Here is my luck, I have no problem with hissing (not that major) but the sound is still not quiet there. It is a power monster and in its size it is very impressive. I am keeping it purely for that.
  
 My aim is to eventually stack it with A17 Walkman once the dongle come out. For me it is not quiet the end it all product.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Dude, it's not mojo problem, it's your power. Some have good power in their home and some dont. Mojo transparent enough to hear your prior chain and power source noise. That's why some get "hum" and some get "hiss", these are all power issue. Try cellphone to mojo to headphone and see if hiss or hum increases or decreases, if there is level of volume changing it's your living home power. Mojo just detailed and transparent so picking it up.


----------



## headwhacker

shigzeo said:


> I have no idea if the unit I borrowed had all its stones in a row or not. But it hissed at minimum levels of volume. It hissed on a level, or slightly more, than an original AK100. Manageable, but too much for me. Still, everything else is phenomenal.


 
  
 My Roxanne almost 2 years old still has perfect seal. Can't hear the fan blowing 3ft away from me. I can detect my faint heartbeat, but no sign of hiss with music paused or not playing. The only hiss I hear is the one present in the recording. e.g. Spanish Harlem by Rebecca Pidgeon. I can hear a faint hiss on parts where she pause.


----------



## headwhacker

searchofsub said:


> Dude, it's not mojo problem, it's your power. Some have good power in their home and some dont. Mojo transparent enough to hear your prior chain and power source noise. That's why some get "hum" and some get "hiss", these are all power issue. Try cellphone to mojo to headphone and see if hiss or hum increases or decreases, if there is level of volume changing it's your living home power. Mojo just detailed and transparent so picking it up.


 
 There are some units that hum whenever, connected to a USB charger regardless of what kind. I had one replaced. At the very least it should not hum when connected to a battery pack.


----------



## shigzeo

searchofsub said:


> Dude, it's not mojo problem, it's your power. Some have good power in their home and some dont. Mojo transparent enough to hear your prior chain and power source noise. That's why some get "hum" and some get "hiss", these are all power issue. Try cellphone to mojo to headphone and see if hiss or hum increases or decreases, if there is level of volume changing it's your living home power. Mojo just detailed and transparent so picking it up.


 

 No, that is incorrect. I didn't once use the Mojo connected to any sort of mains. I used only an iPhone and CCK. Mojo is detailed and transparent, but it hisses. All amps hiss.


----------



## joshuachew

I was planning on getting a AK380 but several close HeadFi-ers have advised me against it considering I already have the AK240. So yesterday I saw my AK120 Titan lying around and decided that I will 'make my own AK380' by strapping a Mojo to it. 
So I'll be getting a Mojo tomorrow. Is there anything that I should know before buying/using it?


----------



## SearchOfSub

shigzeo said:


> No, that is incorrect. I didn't once use the Mojo connected to any sort of mains. I used only an iPhone and CCK. Mojo is detailed and transparent, but it hisses. All amps hiss.





If you knew it was normal behavior why return and ask how to fix it? It IS a normal behavior btw.


----------



## SearchOfSub

joshuachew said:


> I was planning on getting a AK380 but several close HeadFi-ers have advised me against it considering I already have the AK240. So yesterday I saw my AK120 Titan lying around and decided that I will 'make my own AK380' by strapping a Mojo to it.
> So I'll be getting a Mojo tomorrow. Is there anything that I should know before buying/using it?





yes, expect a tiny little hiss to be normal if you are using high sensitive headphones or iems. All electronics hiss to an extent and is normal.


----------



## audionewbi

Chord guys are quiet silent, I hope the pervious unrelated argument from your business partners did not discourage you from been present in here. 
  
 I am sure all the Mojo owners got two question on their mind:
  
*1)*What are the future accessories for Mojo? Can you guys provide a list please
*2)*When are they expected to come out?
  
  
 Thanks guys


----------



## WCDchee

My experience too with the mojo is that it hisses. Is it very significant? No it isn't. It's a very Low level of hiss. But if you're using a very sensitive multi BA iem, and you're used to something like the pure 2, it's sure as hell going to hiss


----------



## shigzeo

searchofsub said:


> If you knew it was normal behavior why return and ask how to fix it? It IS a normal behavior btw.


 

 I didn't return. I don't own a Mojo. I will be purchasing one.


----------



## salavat

joshuachew said:


> I was planning on getting a AK380 but several close HeadFi-ers have advised me against it considering I already have the AK240. So yesterday I saw my AK120 Titan lying around and decided that I will 'make my own AK380' by strapping a Mojo to it.
> So I'll be getting a Mojo tomorrow. Is there anything that I should know before buying/using it?


 

 Wait for AK320 and see what offers.


----------



## MSP612

msp612 said:


> I have an issue with my Mojo's USB ports. They are not flush and are mounted at an angle. This means the USB cables stick out at an angle as well. When I searched this thread/forum and other sites it all looks like the USB ports should be straight and flush. The audio is working wonderfully but I am worried that this will cause problems when accessories become available for the Mojo. Has anyone else had this issue? I was planning on bringing it back to get replaced but wanted to check out what everyone here had to say first?
> 
> I took some pictures but can't post directly since I do not have the required permissions so here is an imgur link: http://imgur.com/CHyOzJ2&Ml4Aiyl


 
 I emailed the pictures to the store that I purchased it from and they had a single replacement available and held it for me to pick up. They had great customer service and gave me the replacement after looking at the unit. I got the replacement home and started charging it and it is hissing and making noises while charging. This is the best description of the noises I could find.


blorbed said:


> My mojo arrived today and it too suffers from a noise during charging, it can be anything from a sound like the spinning disks on a portable hard drive to a high pitched shriek, audible from some distance.


 
 John Franks acknowledges the issues and recommends getting a replacement.



mojo ideas said:


> Hello sorry for not posting sooner Yes we've shipped many thousands of units and we have had a very few well under ten with this problem it's due to a regulator issue on some early units. Naturally we soon altered the process and have solved this issue but there are a few out there please take it in for an immediate replacement. John E. Franks.


 
 Looks like the replacement will need to be replaced but seeing as they don't have any in stock I am not sure when that will be. I love the Mojo audio quality but I am starting to question the build quality and quality control...although I am hoping that I am just unlucky because the audio quality is amazing and no one really seems to be complaining about the build quality.


----------



## spook76

Not to gainsay the other posters but my first batch Moon Audio Mojo has absolutely no audible hiss with the highly sensitive SE846. Coming from the legendarily quiet Ray Samuels amps (Protector, Lightning and Intruder) trust me if the Mojo hissed I would hear it. Coupled with the fact that progressive music has some really long songs ("The Whirdwind" by Transatlantic at 89 minutes) there are a lot of quite passages for a hiss to be prevalent. 

I only post this so that prospective buyers of the Mojo realize not all Mojos hiss or have problems. I feel I might have been lucky because not only does my Mojo not hiss, it does not hum or rattle when charging. I am experienced none of the common complaints posted on this thread. Mine has been perfect since I took it out of the box a month ago.


----------



## uzi2

spook76 said:


> Not to gainsay the other posters but my first batch Moon Audio Mojo has absolutely no audible hiss with the highly sensitive SE846. Coming from the legendarily quiet Ray Samuels amps (Protector, Lightning and Intruder) trust me if the Mojo hissed I would hear it. Coupled with the fact that progressive music has some really long songs ("The Whirdwind" by Transatlantic at 89 minutes) there are a lot of quite passages for a hiss to be prevalent.
> 
> I only post this so that prospective buyers of the Mojo realize not all Mojos hiss or have problems. I feel I might have been lucky because not only does my Mojo not hiss, it does not hum or rattle when charging. I am experienced none of the common complaints posted on this thread. Mine has been perfect since I took it out of the box a month ago.


 

 You can count yourself lucky in not being sensitive to hiss. I am sure that the previous posters who have experienced hiss would do so with your equipment.


----------



## spook76

uzi2 said:


> You can count yourself lucky in not being sensitive to hiss. I am sure that the previous posters who have experienced hiss would do so with your equipment.



I would have to disagree. I am very sensitive to any audible hiss and I hear none with my rig. As I stated, my post was not meant to argue or gainsay with other worthy posters who have heard artifacts with their Mojos. So please give me the same courtesy and not presume I would not detect such artifacts in the sound.


----------



## uzi2

spook76 said:


> I would have to disagree. I am very sensitive to any audible hiss and I hear none with my rig. As I stated, my post was not meant to argue or gainsay with other worthy posters who have heard artifacts with their Mojos. So please give me the same courtesy and not presume I would not detect such artifacts in the sound.


 

 Other posters have heard hiss with the amps you describe as "legendarily quiet", so why is it so hard to believe that someone could be more sensitive to hiss than you? Is that really being discourteous?


----------



## spook76

uzi2 said:


> Other posters have heard hiss with the amps you describe as "legendarily quiet", so why is it so hard to believe that someone could be more sensitive to hiss than you? Is that really being discourteous?



No it is being presumptuous. You are proceeding from an assumption that I am unable to detect such hiss and therefore attempting to undermine my observations. As I stated, please extend me the same courtesy as I have to others not to gainsay my observations when you have not listened to my equipment.


----------



## SearchOfSub

shigzeo said:


> I didn't return. I don't own a Mojo. I will be purchasing one.





Edit:nevermind.


----------



## SearchOfSub

spook76 said:


> No it is being presumptuous. You are proceeding from an assumption that I am unable to detect such hiss and therefore attempting to undermine my observations. As I stated, please extend me the same courtesy as I have to others not to gainsay my observations when you have not listened to my equipment.






It's almost not normal for an amp to not hiss.


----------



## SearchOfSub

shigzeo said:


> No, that is incorrect. I didn't once use the Mojo connected to any sort of mains. I used only an iPhone and CCK. Mojo is detailed and transparent, but it hisses. All amps hiss.





In the above post where I quoted you, you said you never had a Mojo. ???

Edit: Nvermind, prabably another demo'er.


----------



## uzi2

spook76 said:


> No it is being presumptuous. You are proceeding from an assumption that I am unable to detect such hiss and therefore attempting to undermine my observations. As I stated, please extend me the same courtesy as I have to others not to gainsay my observations when you have not listened to my equipment.


 

 It is not an assumption. You have stated that you cannot detect the hiss with exactly the same equipment as other posters who have. By your standards, it is you who is being presumptuous in suggesting it is their equipment that is defective and you do not extend the courtesy that they may be more sensitive to hiss than you.


----------



## mysony1

Hugo is still better than Mojo no matter what.




superdrag81 said:


> After going back and forth between the Mojo with my Hugo, i'm a bit torn.  The mojo is absolutely awesome and i love the size, but the hugo is just slightly better in every aspect that i still find myself going back to that.  The main thing my ears perceive better, is instrument separation in the hugo...which i'm a huge stickler for.  This hobby kills me lol.
> 
> That being said if i had to do it all over again, and decide between the 2...i'd definitely buy the mojo.  For the price and performance, it's pretty much a no brainer.  However, i really can't justify keeping both as i really only listen to music at work once or twice a week..so taking my hugo isn't really a big deal.  I'm going to sleep on it tonight, but i'll most likely list my mojo before the weekend is over in the for sale forum.  If there's anyone super interested in getting one leave me a message.


----------



## spook76

uzi2 said:


> It is not an assumption. You have stated that you cannot detect the hiss with exactly the same equipment as other posters who have. By your standards, it is you who is being presumptuous in suggesting it is their equipment that is defective and you do not extend the courtesy that they may be more sensitive to hiss than you.




I specifically stated I was not gainsaying others worthy observations. Please allow me to have mine without presuming either observations, mine or others is incorrect. Remember while we are both listening to a Chord Mojo we are most emphatically not listening to the same device. When any product is introduced into the market, there are always some who have problems and others who do not. Are either of them mistaken, probably not since these products are made by faliable humans some may have the problem and other may not. This point has been the sole thrust of my post that others are experiencing artifacts while listening to their Mojos while I have not. 

Please allow for the possibility that both myself and others while listening to different Mojos might or might not detect a hiss.


----------



## mjdutton

mysony1 said:


> Hugo is still better than Mojo no matter what.


 

 I disagree.  Mojo is more musical and less clinical that Hugo.  Hugo is an old design now and things have moved on.


----------



## organ_donor

I have problem playing the DSD256 files which is gifted by Mojo on my Jriver player. This is the error message that popped out:-
  
  
 "Something went wrong with playback.
 Details:
 Playback could not be started on the output "xxxx" using tge format '1.4MHz 2ch'.
 This output format may not be supported by your hardware. you can use DSP Studio to change the output to a compatible format.
 Also, make sure that your system has a valid sound playback device and that it is properly configured in playback options."
  
 xxxx = Kernel Streaming, Asio, Wasabi, Chord 44khz - 768khz Digital Output all will not play the files.
  
 Please kindly help...Thanks!


----------



## uzi2

spook76 said:


> I specifically stated I was not gainsaying others worthy observations. Please allow me to have mine without presuming either observations, mine or others is incorrect. Remember while we are both listening to a Chord Mojo we are most emphatically not listening to the same device. When any product is introduced into the market, there are always some who have problems and others who do not. Are either of them mistaken, probably not since these products are made by faliable humans some may have the problem and other may not. This point has been the sole thrust of my post that others are experiencing artifacts while listening to their Mojos while I have not.
> 
> Please allow for the possibility that both myself and others while listening to different Mojos might or might not detect a hiss.


 

 Thank you for deleting your abusive opening line.
 I am not presuming anyone's observation is incorrect. I fully believe you when you say that you cannot hear hiss, just as I fully believe other posters who say they can. Why can't you accept that there maybe someone, somewhere who is more sensitive to hiss than you?


----------



## highfell

uzi2 said:


> Thank you for deleting your abusive opening line.
> I am not presuming anyone's observation is incorrect. I fully believe you when you say that you cannot hear hiss, just as I fully believe other posters who say they can. Why can't you accept that there maybe someone, somewhere who is more sensitive to hiss than you?




I have SE846 on order. All I can say is that I hope I can't hear any hiss either because my ears don't detect it anymore (ie not able to) OR my Mojo doesn't produce enough hiss to be detected.

To be frank as long as I don't hear hiss I don't care about the reason for not doing so. 

As a little aside, Rob W. has intimated that the Mojo's noise floor is better suited to sensitive IEMs than Hugo and as I have both, I can check this out.


----------



## WCDchee

searchofsub said:


> In the above post where I quoted you, you said you never had a Mojo. ???
> 
> Edit: Nvermind, prabably another demo'er.




I'm guessing you're probably not aware of this but shigzeo is probably among the more prolific reviewers here, he run's his own site, ohm-image and is a reviewer on Headfonia. So he probably got his hands on a mojo either for a quick demo as a sample, or he had to do a photo shoot for it


----------



## spook76

uzi2 said:


> Thank you for deleting your abusive opening line.
> I am not presuming anyone's observation is incorrect. I fully believe you when you say that you cannot hear hiss, just as I fully believe other posters who say they can. Why can't you accept that there maybe someone, somewhere who is more sensitive to hiss than you?




AGAIN, I have not disagreed with any other poster. I most assuredly understand others maybe more sensitive to artifacts than I. Just as you must agree that all Mojos are not equal and allow for the possibility that mine does not produce an audible hiss, unless of course you are omniscient


----------



## SearchOfSub

wcdchee said:


> I'm guessing you're probably not aware of this but shigzeo is probably among the more prolific reviewers here, he run's his own site, ohm-image and is a reviewer on Headfonia. So he probably got his hands on a mojo either for a quick demo as a sample, or he had to do a photo shoot for it





Oh really! Well, in that case, he still is another demo'er. But I do appreciate your support. Thank you,


----------



## x RELIC x

organ_donor said:


> I have problem playing the DSD256 files which is gifted by Mojo on my Jriver player. This is the error message that popped out:-
> 
> 
> "Something went wrong with playback.
> ...




DSD256 is only supported in DoP format through USB. It's in the Mojo manual:

http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## SearchOfSub

Just so that people are aware all amps do have hiss. It's inevitable. And Mojo should have hiss there as well. Just because you can't detect it dosent mean it's not there, and just because you CAN detect it through your setup does not mean you have a defective product. All electronic will hiss 100%. If you can tolerate it or not upto you but don't go freaking out because you hear a little hiss while in pause between tracks etc. Perfectly normal. Just sayin'.


----------



## WCDchee

searchofsub said:


> Oh really! Well, in that case, he still is another demo'er. But I do appreciate your support. Thank you,




Yup! Just a few posts back he actually provides a link to his measurements of the mojo, and he showed it to literally blow past the AK380.


----------



## gavinfabl

I am not sure how many hours I have used the Mojo for but it is quite considerable. I reckon it has reached prime burn in, not that I am a total believer of that, but it does seem to be better. 

I recently sold a batch of my headphones so I could try out some more, which has left me with Audio Technica M50x and Sony MDR-1RNC. I am going to sell the Sony's and keep the M50x. The Sony sound better than the M50x but I don't need noise cancellation and want to try a few new headphones. 

I would like an opinion on anyone who is lucky enough to have used the following with the Mojo please. Only comment if used with Mojo as I have read the individual headphone threads  so really want a guage with those that have used it with the Mojo. My source is an iPhone 6S Plus. 

Audeze EL8 (closed or open) 
Oppo PM3
Grado SR525e
Shure 1540 or 1840

I have owned the PM3's a long while back and PM2's but don't have either to test with the Mojo. 

I am not a major fan of in ears, but wouldnt mind a recommendation. 

Saluté


----------



## STR-1

After nearly a month of use I think I have my first problem with the Mojo.  The volume lights are suddenly all over the place, and even turn off at the lowest setting.  The '+' button still turns the sound up, and the '-' button turns it down, and the volume range still seems to be the same from min to max, but the button colours are now different to what they were before for a given volume.  The light sequence also seems to be working backwards.  Has anyone else come across this problem?  I'll be taking it back to the dealer next week.


----------



## SearchOfSub

gavinfabl said:


> I am not sure how many hours I have used the Mojo for but it is quite considerable. I reckon it has reached prime burn in, not that I am a total believer of that, but it does seem to be better.
> 
> I recently sold a batch of my headphones so I could try out some more, which has left me with Audio Technica M50x and Sony MDR-1RNC. I am going to sell the Sony's and keep the M50x. The Sony sound better than the M50x but I don't need noise cancellation and want to try a few new headphones.
> 
> ...





I think recommended pairing for Mojo from Chord Electronic's is the Audioquest Nighthawks. I do remember someone mentioning that over on Hugo thread awhile back but have not heard/read that directly coming from Rob Watts. But I do remember reading Rob Watts (designer of Mojo) say "Nighthawks are wonderful and lovely headphones".


----------



## gavinfabl

searchofsub said:


> I think recommended pairing for Mojo from Chord Electronic's is the Audioquest Nighthawks. I do remember someone mentioning that over on Hugo thread awhile back but have not heard/read that directly coming from Rob Watts. But I do remember reading Rob Watts (designer of Mojo) say "Nighthawks are wonderful and lovely headphones".




Cheers buddy


----------



## highfell

str-1 said:


> After nearly a month of use I think I have my first problem with the Mojo.  The volume lights are suddenly all over the place, and even turn off at the lowest setting.  The '+' button still turns the sound up, and the '-' button turns it down, and the volume range still seems to be the same from min to max, but the button colours are now different to what they were before for a given volume.  The light sequence also seems to be working backwards.  Has anyone else come across this problem?  I'll be taking it back to the dealer next week.




My volume balls turn off at the lowest setting. As regards colour, if you look at the mojo sideways on with looking first at + ball, and with the - ball directly behind, I find the + ball at lower volume settings (when the two balls have different colours) can take on the colour hue of the - ball. It is only when you look at both together from above you can see there is a difference in their colours.

I am not sure your machine is faulty.


----------



## Rob Watts

There has been some talk about Mojo's hiss when silent. We publish the noise output voltage and its 3uV - that's same as an iPhone, and a little bit better than an AK240. With the Shure SE846 (pretty much the most sensitive IEM you can get) the 3uV translates to a noise of 24 dB SPL - and would be the same as the AK240 and the iPhone - but - and this is a big point - Mojo will also deliver over 5V RMS with the noise at 3uV still.
  
 24dB will be audible to some, and not to others, as you naturally hear hiss with IEMs stuck in your ears. My K10's are completely inaudible with Mojo powered or not powered, similarly the ultimate ears UERM. But these devices work out at 6 dB SPL as they are sensibly sensitive.
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

str-1 said:


> After nearly a month of use I think I have my first problem with the Mojo.  The volume lights are suddenly all over the place, and even turn off at the lowest setting.  The '+' button still turns the sound up, and the '-' button turns it down, and the volume range still seems to be the same from min to max, but the button colours are now different to what they were before for a given volume.  The light sequence also seems to be working backwards.  Has anyone else come across this problem?  I'll be taking it back to the dealer next week.




There is a finer volume control at the lowest (-70 to -34 dB) and highest (+2 to +18 dB) volumes and in that range the volume button colours change independently. Are you sure you never noticed this before? Perhaps you are just listening at a lower volume than previously.

From my review:



> As I mentioned earlier the volume levels have finer resolution than the Hugo and I asked Rob what the volume range is and this is his reply:
> 
> “Mojo’s total volume range is -70 dB to +18 dB. The low level range is from -70 dB to -34 dB in two steps per colour change (so each colour has two steps).
> 
> ...


----------



## shigzeo

With information from Chord that it should be as silent as an iPhone 6 and AK240 (the unit I borrowed was much, much noisier from a battery-powered source as well as from other digital sources), and corroboration from some that there is little to no noise (ear-dependent of course), we have two possibilities:
  
 1. Mojo doesn't hiss much at all, but a number (probably large) are defective
 2. The people that don't hear it simply aren't sensitive to hiss

 I reckon it's the latter, but who knows.


----------



## jamestux

gavinfabl said:


> Cheers buddy


I asked them this specific question (and dap) and they would not be drawn on making recommendations lol


----------



## WCDchee

shigzeo said:


> With information from Chord that it should be as silent as an iPhone 6 and AK240 (the unit I borrowed was much, much noisier from a battery-powered source as well as from other digital sources), and corroboration from some that there is little to no noise (ear-dependent of course), we have two possibilities:
> 
> 1. Mojo doesn't hiss much at all, but a number (probably large) are defective
> 
> ...




I think it's the latter with an added explanation.

Given that Rob has explained the hiss levels of the mojo, and my knowledge of the human hearing, I think it's also got to do with the individual's threshold for hearing. The medically accepted 'normal' hearing threshold begins anywhere 30db and under. It means that your hearing is considered 'normal' if you can hear 30db tones. However this varies from individual to individual. It is no uncommon too that you can hear sounds only more than 30db, but unless it happens overnight, or you get it checked you probably won't realise it.

Personally, having done an audiogram, My threshold for hearing starts at about 10db across most frequency bands,except at the 8k band where I can hear down to -20db(yes you read that right lol).

So Yeap that's what I think. It's not that you're deaf, or that you have bad ears and don't know what you're hearing, at normal levels you may very well have pretty normal hearing, but your threshold might not start as low as others.

And No Nathan I'm not talking about you when I say 'you' in the above, your ears are sensitive as heck to hiss


----------



## gavinfabl

Help. I was just listening and suddenly the volume disappeared to a mere whisper. I was listening using my iPhone 6S Plus. I've swapped headphones, powered Mojo and iPhone on and off. Removed cables. Plugged them back in. No joy. 

I then plugged another DAC into my iPhone and that worked fine. 

Does anyone have any suggestions please? 

Edit. Just tried using my android phone and still no joy. Something has happened with my Mojo 

Edit 2. If I increase the volume on the Mojo the whisper becomes a marginally louder whisper.


----------



## prismstorm

ivabign said:


> What program are you using - iTunes? If so, the Mojo will display whatever the max frequency you picked in the MIDI program - it won't change with the individual tune....


 
   
 Quote:


headwhacker said:


> Check the global sample rate from the Audio Midi Setup. It must be set at 192khz.


 
  
 Yes I'm using iTunes, I went into Audio MIDI Setup and selected Mojo as output, there's a selector on the right for Format: I went through them and the power button did change colours to reflect the rate selected (from 32000.0Hz where the sound became this squeaky distorted tinny mess all the way to 768000.0Hz where it was purple like before. So I should set it to 192000.0Hz and forget about every other setting? I take it that with iTunes it's not possible for the light to change then ...


----------



## Tony1110

I'm always coming away from this thread with the feeling that it's only a matter of time until my Mojo encounters a fatal problem that results in it being sent back to the shop for an exchange.


----------



## headwhacker

prismstorm said:


> Yes I'm using iTunes, I went into Audio MIDI Setup and selected Mojo as output, there's a selector on the right for Format: I went through them and the power button did change colours to reflect the rate selected (from 32000.0Hz where the sound became this squeaky distorted tinny mess all the way to 768000.0Hz where it was purple like before. So I should set it to 192000.0Hz and forget about every other setting? I take it that with iTunes it's not possible for the light to change then ...


 
  
 It should be set to the same sample rate as the currently playing file. Unfortunately, if you have a music library of mixed sample rates it's not practical to do it manually.
  
 You can use other Music Player application that plays "bit perfect" playback. Vox is free. If you don't want to deviate from iTunes you can install "Bit Perfect" app. It's an iTunes add on.


----------



## STR-1

highfell said:


> My volume balls turn off at the lowest setting. As regards colour, if you look at the mojo sideways on with looking first at + ball, and with the - ball directly behind, I find the + ball at lower volume settings (when the two balls have different colours) can take on the colour hue of the - ball. It is only when you look at both together from above you can see there is a difference in their colours.
> 
> I am not sure your machine is faulty.


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> There is a finer volume control at the lowest (-70 to -34 dB) and highest (+2 to +18 dB) volumes and in that range the volume button colours change independently. Are you sure you never noticed this before? Perhaps you are just listening at a lower volume than previously.
> 
> From my review:


 

 Panic over.  Thanks for the quick replies.  I think the problem was that I was using the Mojo in a very light room with the sun shining in and looking at the volume balls from an angle.  Back in normal inside lighting and looking full on at the lights, they now seem to be fine.  Although I've had the Mojo for a little over three weeks I have been listening mainly to iems and haven't not had to change volume very much, so haven't become familiar with how the different lights look from an angle.  Also, I didn't know that they actually switch off at lowest volume setting.  I'll let you guys get back to commenting on real issues while I listen to my music in quiet embarrassment.  Cheers


----------



## highfell

Listening to Vivaldi - New Discoveries. (Naive Edition) Lossless from CD.

Dx90 coaxial into Mojo into Beyerdynamic T90s

Utter sonic bliss. Such clarity, instrument separation and yet warmth. The timbre of the violins, cellos, harpsichord etc. is so natural & musical.

It doesnt need hirez for music to sound so good.

The Mojo DAC is superb. A little different to my Hugo, certainly smoother & warmer with the Hugo a little more detailed maybe but there isn't that much in it and I have stopped worrying about trying to compare them. I like the fact that they are slightly different. The Hugo will stay at home and feed my Tubeamp into speaker.

Both still are able to make me tingle with excitement.


----------



## Mojo ideas

highfell said:


> My volume balls turn off at the lowest setting. As regards colour, if you look at the mojo sideways on with looking first at + ball, and with the - ball directly behind, I find the + ball at lower volume settings (when the two balls have different colours) can take on the colour hue of the - ball. It is only when you look at both together from above you can see there is a difference in their colours.
> 
> I am not sure your machine is faulty.



JF. now this is complicated to explain but here goes ...
The colours of the balls are sequenced lower range (ball - only active from brown up through all the colours of the rainbow to White while the + ball stays on brown )
 That leads on to the mid volume range both balls operating from brown then red then orange etc but they are one point out of step three steps per colour on each ball. so that you can have more precise visual pointers to the level your on. 
Then finally the upper visual range is whet the - ball stays on white and the plus ball then sequences up from brown through all the colours of the rainbow. To get the idea it might be easier just to unplug your IEMs and press the - ball until both balls go out then just press the + ball continually and follow the sequence there are about 76 colour steps between the two balls.


----------



## jcoops16

tony1110 said:


> I'm always coming away from this thread with the feeling that it's only a matter of time until my Mojo encounters a fatal problem that results in it being sent back to the shop for an exchange.


 
 I know the feeling, or I just stick my ear to it to try and hear it buzz or stupid stuff like that.


----------



## Duncan

Those that are mentioning SE846, mojo, and hiss in the same sentence I guess have not used a Hugo...

Virtually inky blackness in comparison, I quite doubt anything will be found that is quieter, although quite happy to be proven wrong


----------



## bikutoru

searchofsub said:


> Just so that people are aware all amps do have hiss. It's inevitable. And Mojo should have hiss there as well. Just because you can't detect it dosent mean it's not there, and just because you CAN detect it through your setup does not mean you have a defective product. All electronic will hiss 100%. If you can tolerate it or not upto you but don't go freaking out because you hear a little hiss while in pause between tracks etc. Perfectly normal. Just sayin'.


 
 This sounds like a lot of BS. I feel sorry that you never had a silent gear. My first encounter with hiss was many many ears ago with tube amps, that probably was normal. Then I discovered computer music and everything became silent until earlier this year when I got iFi iDSD. It had hiss and lots of people tried to convince me it was normal, but it wasn't. I privately contacted some other owners and their units were silent. I struggeled with my decision, but decided to return my unit and not exchange it. I did not want to take another chance(company knew there was a problem with some units, but never acknowledged it publicly) So I went back to my trusted setup of ODAC -> LakePeople amp, it is *dead scilent with any headphones*, even at full volume with no signal, just a connection.
  
 To state it again "all amps do have hiss" is a MYTH that defective and poorly designed amps/dacs have. It is up to you if you want to live with it or not.
  
 I know which one I choose - I prefer silent, the only hiss I hear sometimes is the one in a recording, because it was recored on older analog gear and it gives some of them a charm, an example would be "Raising Sand" by Robert Plant with Alison Krauss , but I wouldn't want to hear it all the time, no way.


----------



## Libertad

My unit does have hiss but it is barely audible with nothing playing and its present even at the highest volume level. It doesn't get louder with volume which is good and its hard for me to detect even with my CT-6E once music starts i cant hear it and in the end it doesn't bother me at all its near silent like 99.9% silent
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to be but there is just the smallest about of hiss to my ears. Still is sonically blowing my mind track by track ill tell you that though


----------



## iDesign

When will the cases become available for the Mojo?


----------



## prismstorm

headwhacker said:


> It should be set to the same sample rate as the currently playing file. Unfortunately, if you have a music library of mixed sample rates it's not practical to do it manually.
> 
> You can use other Music Player application that plays "bit perfect" playback. Vox is free. If you don't want to deviate from iTunes you can install "Bit Perfect" app. It's an iTunes add on.


 
 I thought setting the sample rate in the MIDI setup is just the maximum sample rate iTunes will play, does that actually mean it is upsampling everything I have to the maximum Hz I set it to? So if the maximum sample rate for any of my songs is 192kHz should I set it to 192 or just go all the way to the ultimate maximum of 768 or something?
  


mojo ideas said:


> JF. now this is complicated to explain but here goes ...
> The colours of the balls are sequenced lower range (ball - only active from brown up through all the colours of the rainbow to White while the + ball stays on brown )
> That leads on to the mid volume range both balls operating from brown then red then orange etc but they are one point out of step three steps per colour on each ball. so that you can have more precise visual pointers to the level your on.
> Then finally the upper visual range is whet the - ball stays on white and the plus ball then sequences up from brown through all the colours of the rainbow. To get the idea it might be easier just to unplug your IEMs and press the - ball until both balls go out then just press the + ball continually and follow the sequence there are about 76 colour steps between the two balls.


 
 Just to confirm, are there sometimes two volume steps to a single volume balls colour combination? Incrementally increasing or decreasing the volume buttons does not always trigger a change in color in either of the balls (e.g. I'm on double yellow - I press the minus volume once but it's still double yellow - press it one more time and the minus ball becomes orange (the immediately descending colour) - press it one more time and both becomes orange), so three -db steps from one colour unison to the next. This is more accurately observed when the balls are not pressed in quick succession and decent wait time is introduced between presses.


----------



## psikey

searchofsub said:


> joshuachew said:
> 
> 
> > I was planning on getting a AK380 but several close HeadFi-ers have advised me against it considering I already have the AK240. So yesterday I saw my AK120 Titan lying around and decided that I will 'make my own AK380' by strapping a Mojo to it.
> ...




My eyes are crap but my ears make up for it. No hiss at all for me with my 9ohm SE846's and can't get much more sensitive than that. Its as silent as headphone out from Samsung S6 or iPhone 6. Have noticed hiss with other DAC's. I did hear noticeable hiss with HA-2 and slight hum with ZX2 between tracks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## headwhacker

prismstorm said:


> I thought setting the sample rate in the MIDI setup is just the maximum sample rate iTunes will play, does that actually mean it is upsampling everything I have to the maximum Hz I set it to? So if the maximum sample rate for any of my songs is 192kHz should I set it to 192 or just go all the way to the ultimate maximum of 768 or something?


 
 yes it will re-sample everything to whatever you set in the Audio Midi Setup before sending it to Mojo. That is why the color never change in Mojo even if the actual sample rate of the file varies.


----------



## sujitsky

I'm going to chime in here with a vote for the DX90 as a great pairing with the MOJO. Also, they are great as a stack as well. 

On another note, if anyone has managed to make the MOJO work with a one plus two phone, please let me know!


----------



## AndrewH13

sujitsky said:


> I'm going to chime in here with a vote for the DX90 as a great pairing with the MOJO. Also, they are great as a stack as well.
> 
> On another note, if anyone has managed to make the MOJO work with a one plus two phone, please let me know!




Yep, also very happy with stacking and sound. DX90 plus Mojo and OneplusTwo's


----------



## lavricables

spook76 said:


> As I posted above, unfortunately that cable no longer works. The iOS 9.1 update eliminated it.


 
  
 there were several early cables that had issues with latest ios9.1, but worked fine with 8.x ios devices.
 The latest cables work fine with ios9.1


----------



## spook76

lavricables said:


> there were several early cables that had issues with latest ios9.1, but worked fine with 8.x ios devices.
> The latest cables work fine with ios9.1




I agree my current Lavricable interconnect works seamlessly between my iPod Touch (running iOS 9.1) and Mojo


----------



## alan_g

subbed as the good lady has bought me one to replace my basso d10 for xmas.... there may be questions


----------



## jmelcer

Hmm.
  
 Just upgraded my Nexus 5 to the Sony Xperia Z5 mobile phone.  Tidal worked perfectly on the Nexus (OTG cable to the Mojo), but no joy at all with the Z5.
  
 I've loaded UAPP on to the Sony, but get a "Error on initialising USB" when I start up UAPP.  Have also loaded the Onkyo HF Player, but again, that doesn't seem to see the OTG digital out.
  
 Any thoughts on this?  
  
 Would be really grateful for some guidance here.
  
 Thanks
  
  
 Jerome


----------



## jlbrach

FWIIW I hooked up my 846 to my Mojo and turned it on with no music playing....the amount of hiss i heard is infinitesimal..I really have to listen hard to hear it and I do believe the outside noise i heard through the comply tips was more noticable...i listen for the most part with over the ear cans so it is not an issue for me but i was pleased to see that with my unit as least hiss is not a problem.One of the things i always loved about the 240 was its absolute black background and complete lack of hiss 
  
 Over the years I have owned numerous DAP's and have had issues with hiss with several and i actually went so far as to return units several times and ultimately change DAP's in order to avoid the dreaded hiss because i listened to IEM's practically all the time.....as a result i feel i am somewhat qualified to pass judgment on hiss or lack of it as i am actually quite sensitive to it and in the case of the Mojo i do not find the hiss to be of any issue for me


----------



## gavinfabl

jmelcer said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Just upgraded my Nexus 5 to the Sony Xperia Z5 mobile phone.  Tidal worked perfectly on the Nexus (OTG cable to the Mojo), but no joy at all with the Z5.
> 
> ...




Go to usb settings and turn off install software when connected via usb.


----------



## jmelcer

Thank 


gavinfabl said:


> Go to usb settings and turn off install software when connected via usb.


 
 Ah - thank you!
  
 Yes, that did it.  Although Tidal seems to be streaming only (can't access the offline downloads on my phone).  Will keep on trying but if someone's cracked that one too, please do share?
  
 Jerome


----------



## SearchOfSub

bikutoru said:


> This sounds like a lot of BS. I feel sorry that you never had a silent gear. My first encounter with hiss was many many ears ago with tube amps, that probably was normal. Then I discovered computer music and everything became silent until earlier this year when I got iFi iDSD. It had hiss and lots of people tried to convince me it was normal, but it wasn't. I privately contacted some other owners and their units were silent. I struggeled with my decision, but decided to return my unit and not exchange it. I did not want to take another chance(company knew there was a problem with some units, but never acknowledged it publicly) So I went back to my trusted setup of ODAC -> LakePeople amp, it is *dead scilent with any headphones*, even at full volume with no signal, just a connection.
> 
> To state it again "all amps do have hiss" is a MYTH that defective and poorly designed amps/dacs have. It is up to you if you want to live with it or not.
> 
> I know which one I choose - I prefer silent, the only hiss I hear sometimes is the one in a recording, because it was recored on older analog gear and it gives some of them a charm, an example would be "Raising Sand" by Robert Plant with Alison Krauss , but I wouldn't want to hear it all the time, no way.





To put it to you in simple terms, you don't hear energy, but do you think energy has no sound? No, because even at the speed of light there is sound. Just delayed. So for you to say energy, power, electronics or etc has no sound, is a really really ignorant thing to say. If there is pressure, waves will always be created and give it sound. And yes this includes hums, hiss, zaps, dings, hings, bings, whatever you want to call it, there will be sound coming from every electrical component. And hums and hiss mostly come from power during voltage swings and it's inevitable. If there is no hiss or hum, it's like saying there is there is no voltage swing in a amp. I am sorry this had to backfire on you, but this is true.

So for you to say all amps do not hiss or hum if it's top tier, then it's like saying it dosent exist in a form of energy.

All electronics do hiss to an extent.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Also hiss that you are hearing come from high air pressure. you are hearing sound of pressured "air". just like a sound of "wind" you hear pressured by the outer hemisphere, you are hearing air or "hiss" pressured by the Mojo aluminium case etc. Or, you can even compare to sound of pressured air you hear when your in an airplane once you take off. All same thing. This scenerio here most likely be the case, even though voltage swing do create hums and hiss as well.

So there is nothing wrong with your mojo if you hear a little hiss. It's just nature


----------



## bikutoru

searchofsub said:


> All electronics do hiss to an extent.


 
  





 and so do you
  
 Please keep you 'sorry' I'll need it more then I do


----------



## SearchOfSub

bikutoru said:


> :eek:
> and so do you
> 
> Please keep you 'sorry' I'll need it more then I do





Hahaa, OK.


----------



## georgelai57

mojo ideas said:


> JF. now this is complicated to explain but here goes ...
> The colours of the balls are sequenced lower range (ball - only active from brown up through all the colours of the rainbow to White while the + ball stays on brown )
> That leads on to the mid volume range both balls operating from brown then red then orange etc but they are one point out of step three steps per colour on each ball. so that you can have more precise visual pointers to the level your on.
> Then finally the upper visual range is whet the - ball stays on white and the plus ball then sequences up from brown through all the colours of the rainbow. To get the idea it might be easier just to unplug your IEMs and press the - ball until both balls go out then just press the + ball continually and follow the sequence there are about 76 colour steps between the two balls.


 
  
  
I see trees of green, ​red roses too.....​ ....I see skies of blue, ​And clouds of white......​ ...The colors of the rainbow, ​So pretty in the sky.....​ ...Yes, I think to myself, ​What a wonderful world.....​​ ...Oh yeah.... (Louis Armstrong)​  
Me? I just use touch/feel and press the volume up and down balls and don't pay ​attention to them colors. All my other head-fi gear volume controls don't have colors.


----------



## bflat

I'm so confused now. If I hear hiss on Mojo that's good - I have excellent hearing and Mojo is operating normally.  If I don't hear hiss on Mojo that's bad - my hearing sucks and my Mojo is dead?


----------



## SearchOfSub

bflat said:


> I'm so confused now. If I hear hiss on Mojo that's good - I have excellent hearing and Mojo is operating normally.  If I don't hear hiss on Mojo that's bad - my hearing sucks and my Mojo is dead? :eek:





It's not good or bad. You also have to consider all have different gear, it also depends on your headphones/ iems, source etc. But from an engineering perspective, many would say it is normal for any electrical devices to have a little hiss and regardless if you can hear it or not, it's there.


----------



## mscott58

I concur with people that says that "hiss" (or whatever you want to call it) is only an issue if it distracts you during the playing of music. If you listen to music with lots of very quiet passages or pauses in the music then you will likely be more likely to notice. I personally haven't had any issues with the Mojo, and I listen to all genres of music. Cheers


----------



## headwhacker

A hiss that is not audible is not a concern. If you can hear hiss it can be both good and bad. Good if your hearing is great that you can pick up the faintest of noise from a low noise, high quality gear. Bad if you know that your hearing is not as good as it was before and you still hear a hiss on your new shiny gear. That tells me I got a lemon. Especially, if I can get another sample of the gear that is hiss free.


----------



## bflat

You guys are killing me! So now there's a hiss I can hear and also a hiss that I can't hear? If I can't hear a hiss, how is it still a hiss? So a hiss I can hear is good but a hiss I can't hear is bad???????? What???????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just so I don't embarrass myself, I will go on record that I hear TONS of hiss. Like Niagara Falls equivalent hiss. Does this mean my hearing is exceptional and my Mojo is one of the good ones?


----------



## SearchOfSub

Hiss is there regardless of you knowing it or not. Hiss is air pressure that is being amplified. Or it can be from voltage swings on power. So hiss = air. 

And there is air even inside a cool dac/amp like Mojo. If there is to much hiss, try changing your source or trying on a different headphone or iems and see if it's still there in loud volumes.

I once had iems hooked up to Chord hugo awhile back. It hissed... 

Then I changed source and also hooked it up to speakers, then hiss was not detectable. Does that mean hiss or inside "air" have dissappeared? No, it's still there just not detectable because of lowered sensitivity etc.


----------



## WCDchee

bflat said:


> Just so I don't embarrass myself, I will go on record that I hear TONS of hiss. Like Niagara Falls equivalent hiss. Does this mean my hearing is exceptional and my Mojo is one of the good ones?




Relax dude if it's there it's there if it isn't it isn't


----------



## Rob Watts

Just to reiterate on the hiss issue - Mojo has only 3uV of residual noise (that's the level with no signal). I have not seen a DAC, DAP, or mobile phone that betters this number, and this will determine the hiss level you hear. With sensible sensitivity IEM's (Noble, Ultimate ears, Dita) I can hear absolutely no added hiss from Mojo - that is turning Mojo on or off has no change in hiss levels from normal background noise.
  
 Rob


----------



## Torq

rob watts said:


> Just to reiterate on the hiss issue - Mojo has only 3uV of residual noise (that's the level with no signal). I have not seen a DAC, DAP, or mobile phone that betters this number, and this will determine the hiss level you hear. With sensible sensitivity IEM's (Noble, Ultimate ears, Dita) I can hear absolutely no added hiss from Mojo - that is turning Mojo on or off has no change in hiss levels from normal background noise.
> 
> Rob




The Mojo is definitely the quietest portable DAC/Amp I've heard. And, interestingly, the hiss (and it really is barely audible even with my SE846), does not get louder when I increase the volume level.

The RSA Intruder I have, on low gain, is definitely noisier and has hiss with IEMs that the Mojo is, to me, silent with. The hiss also gets louder with increased volume.

If I put the attenuator inline with my SE846 they become completely silent.

Great device, love the way it sounds, love the form factor and, while initially I wasn't a fan from an aesthetic perspective, having it in my hands has changed that. That I can drive all of my phones from silly-sensitive IEMs to my LCD-2.2c cleanly and eloquently with it, is delightful.

It's also easily the best $600 I've spent on portable audio. Maybe the best $600 I've spent on audio, period.


----------



## gearofwar

Does anyone here own Schiit Bifrost ( non-multibit or multibit) alongside with Mojo? Comparison would be appreciated . Thanks in advance


----------



## Torq

gearofwar said:


> Does anyone here own Schiit Bifrost ( non-multibit or multibit) alongside with Mojo? Comparison would be appreciated . Thanks in advance




I have a Bifrost "4490" and a Mojo (among other things). Superficially, I slightly prefer the Bifrost/Lyr combination to the Mojo on its own. I expect this has more to do with both the tubes in the Lyr and its raw level of power/dynamics than anything else. I haven't, yet, compared the Bifrost directly to the Mojo through the Lyr, but I can certainly do so tomorrow and post some more specific impressions from there.


----------



## gearofwar

torq said:


> I have a Bifrost "4490" and a Mojo (among other things). Superficially, I slightly prefer the Bifrost/Lyr combination to the Mojo on its own. I expect this has more to do with both the tubes in the Lyr and its raw level of power/dynamics than anything else. I haven't, yet, compared the Bifrost directly to the Mojo through the Lyr, but I can certainly do so tomorrow and post some more specific impressions from there.


 

 Thanks in advance. I might think about selling off My schiit stack (Valhalla 1 , Bifrost non-uber gen 2 (thought about upgrading to multibit) ) to get Mojo instead for portability and convenience if it's not a sacrifice in SQ. I use HD800 and JH13 btw..


----------



## Wildcatsare1

+1, looking for a portable DAC to pair with my incoming LC.


----------



## Takeanidea

Hiss isn't an issue. The sound quality is the issue we should be talking about with regard to the Mojo. Specifically how people find various combinations of IEMs and Headphones in the Mojo against what they have had before so as headfiers can get a feel for as many opinions out there to form some sort of an opinion as to whether the Mojo is for them. And then go listen to the Mojo if that's possible. 
 What's the cheapest headphones anyone's tried through theirs. The Havit HV2555BT costs £24.99..... It is a bit overkill to put them through a £400 Dac/Amp!


----------



## salla45

takeanidea said:


> Hiss isn't an issue. The sound quality is the issue we should be talking about with regard to the Mojo. Specifically how people find various combinations of IEMs and Headphones in the Mojo against what they have had before so as headfiers can get a feel for as many opinions out there to form some sort of an opinion as to whether the Mojo is for them. And then go listen to the Mojo if that's possible.
> What's the cheapest headphones anyone's tried through theirs. The Havit HV2555BT costs £24.99..... It is a bit overkill to put them through a £400 Dac/Amp!


 
 +1 ref sound quality.
  
 Please consider posting in the thread I set up specifically for "systems" to work well with Mojo here...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/788287/best-system-synergy-for-chord-mojo-and-possibly-hugo-amp-speakers-headphones
  
 Ref your cheapest "buds" comment, I found some of the kids' Sony IEM's. Had NO CLUE what they were, or quality, etc, i popped on some Comply tips and had a listen. Pleasantly surprised, quite clear, good bass, nice and open soundstage. Took them off, thinking "not bad" must be in the 50-60gbp range maybe? Obviously a step up from the base models. Checked the model later on...
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDREX15LPB-AE-MDR-EX15LP-Earphones-Black/dp/B00I3LUQPW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448259279&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+mdr-15
  
 oh dear.... bit of a shock. Lol...!


----------



## gavinfabl

jmelcer said:


> Thank
> Ah - thank you!
> 
> Yes, that did it.  Although Tidal seems to be streaming only (can't access the offline downloads on my phone).  Will keep on trying but if someone's cracked that one too, please do share?
> ...




How many phones have you go Tidal downloading too? Only allows limited access so you might need to de authorise a few. Or select storage location... or authorise your Z5 for downloads in theTidal app.


----------



## Currawong

I had a bit of fun today taking my Mojo stack into a local second-hand hi-fi shop. The guy there knew Chord of course, but didn't know about the Mojo. He was quite impressed at the sound quality when we hooked it up to a few systems. 
  
 For the curious, I was listening to an old pair of Quad ES57s, driven by an old Quad pre/power system, and Yamaha NS1000s driven by a Yamaha amp. Both were a friend's recommendation.


----------



## Dionysus

gearofwar said:


> Thanks in advance. I might think about selling off My schiit stack (Valhalla 1 , Bifrost non-uber gen 2 (thought about upgrading to multibit) ) to get Mojo instead for portability and convenience if it's not a sacrifice in SQ. I use HD800 and JH13 btw..




I have been listening to Mojo with HD800 all weekend long and It is really impressive how well the synergy is between the Mojo and Senn HD800. The Mojo drives the HD800 well and I like to listen to my music quit loud.


----------



## ClieOS

No sure if someone else already mentioned this - but does anyone else notice Mojo seems to sound better when externally powered? I use mine mostly OTG, and can hear it really opens up when the micro USB power port is connected to an power bank (vs. just running on internal battery).


----------



## psikey

clieos said:


> No sure if someone else already mentioned this - but does anyone else notice Mojo seems to sound better when externally powered? I use mine mostly OTG, and can hear it really opens up when the micro USB power port is connected to an power bank (vs. just running on internal battery).


 
  
 Tend to use my Mojo paired with a Note 4 at bedside always powered with my SE846's and can't say I've noticed any difference powered or on battery.


----------



## SearchOfSub

clieos said:


> No sure if someone else already mentioned this - but does anyone else notice Mojo seems to sound better when externally powered? I use mine mostly OTG, and can hear it really opens up when the micro USB power port is connected to an power bank (vs. just running on internal battery).





edit.


----------



## ClieOS

psikey said:


> Tend to use my Mojo paired with a Note 4 at bedside always powered with my SE846's and can't say I've noticed any difference powered or on battery.


 
  
 Won't rule out just me imagining things


----------



## mscott58

psikey said:


> Tend to use my Mojo paired with a Note 4 at bedside always powered with my SE846's and can't say I've noticed any difference powered or on battery.




Same experience I've had with no difference between powered and battery. Cheers


----------



## SearchOfSub

clieos said:


> Won't rule out just me imagining things





Don't know about Mojo but with Hugo there was slight improvement. More dynamic.


----------



## nodrog

Got my Chord Mojo on November 14th, the first day of its release in Japan. I'm wondering if anyone has experienced any evidence of the 'burn-in' phenomenon? Any noticeable changes over time, at all?
 I'm asking because my main audio rig is almost exclusively Naim (CDS3, NAC252/NAP200, with Headline/HiCap/Grado 125s on headphone duty), and they're great believers in the idea that components get better with use, like a bedding-in process. I haven't noticed anything that I can say has changed, but I'm slightly underwhelmed so far by soundstage and attack, for want of better terms. I should say I'm using it with a Fiio x3ii and Etymotic ER-4P IEMS (there's the soundstage problem?). Does it simply need a better feed? Most of the files on the Fiio are either self-ripped FLACs or m4a files from iTunes.
  
 Thanks 
 Peter


----------



## SearchOfSub

nodrog said:


> Got my Chord Mojo on November 14th, the first day of its release in Japan. I'm wondering if anyone has experienced any evidence of the 'burn-in' phenomenon? Any noticeable changes over time, at all?
> I'm asking because my main audio rig is almost exclusively Naim (CDS3, NAC252/NAP200, with Headline/HiCap/Grado 125s on headphone duty), and they're great believers in the idea that components get better with use, like a bedding-in process. I haven't noticed anything that I can say has changed, but I'm slightly underwhelmed so far by soundstage and attack, for want of better terms. I should say I'm using it with a Fiio x3ii and Etymotic ER-4P IEMS (there's the soundstage problem?). Does it simply need a better feed? Most of the files on the Fiio are either self-ripped FLACs and m4a files from iTunes.
> 
> Thanks
> Peter





Maybe slightly but nothing night and day. Usually, if you like it you would know first few minutes if it's keeeper.


----------



## psikey

nodrog said:


> Got my Chord Mojo on November 14th, the first day of its release in Japan. I'm wondering if anyone has experienced any evidence of the 'burn-in' phenomenon? Any noticeable changes over time, at all?
> I'm asking because my main audio rig is almost exclusively Naim (CDS3, NAC252/NAP200, with Headline/HiCap/Grado 125s on headphone duty), and they're great believers in the idea that components get better with use, like a bedding-in process. I haven't noticed anything that I can say has changed, but I'm slightly underwhelmed so far by soundstage and attack, for want of better terms. I should say I'm using it with a Fiio x3ii and Etymotic ER-4P IEMS (there's the soundstage problem?). Does it simply need a better feed? Most of the files on the Fiio are either self-ripped FLACs or m4a files from iTunes.
> 
> Thanks
> Peter


 
  
 Came up way back in the thread somewhere and Chord themselves said no "burn-in" effect (can't recall if it was Rob or John that replied). I've had mine ~ 1 month and not noticed any but I only listen to it with my SE846's so may be different with other kit.


----------



## WCDchee

nodrog said:


> Got my Chord Mojo on November 14th, the first day of its release in Japan. I'm wondering if anyone has experienced any evidence of the 'burn-in' phenomenon? Any noticeable changes over time, at all?
> I'm asking because my main audio rig is almost exclusively Naim (CDS3, NAC252/NAP200, with Headline/HiCap/Grado 125s on headphone duty), and they're great believers in the idea that components get better with use, like a bedding-in process. I haven't noticed anything that I can say has changed, but I'm slightly underwhelmed so far by soundstage and attack, for want of better terms. I should say I'm using it with a Fiio x3ii and Etymotic ER-4P IEMS (there's the soundstage problem?). Does it simply need a better feed? Most of the files on the Fiio are either self-ripped FLACs or m4a files from iTunes.
> 
> Thanks
> Peter




If you're looking for a huge soundstage, the mojo probably isn't gona do it. I was slightly disappointed by that too. But soundstage aside, the mojo really really performs spectacularly.

Somehow though if used purely as a dac and an external amp, the mojo actually has a very open soundstage. Don't ask me why, merely sharing my experiences. I know chord recommends it unamped, but that's just my experience  I wouldn't however use it in that way because that's not too portable...

In any case, the biggest impact on soundstage comes from the IEMs, and you might consider changing that instead


----------



## nntnam

Hello everyone,
  
 Can anyone recommend me a good digital transport for Mojo? Long battery life, large memory,...
  
 Thanks!


----------



## joshuachew

I just got my Mojo but and am quite worried about the hissing after reading this thread. However. I dont hear a hissing but a static buzzing when not playing any tracks.


----------



## Torq

joshuachew said:


> I just got my Mojo but and am quite worried about the hissing after reading this thread. However. I dont hear a hissing but a static buzzing when not playing any tracks.




Are you using a cell phone or tablet as your source?

If so, put it in airplane mode and see if that helps.

Otherwise, what source are you using, how is it connected to the Mojo and what headphones/IEMs are you using?

The "hiss" being described by most that are hearing it is extremely quiet (so quiet that even with the most sensitive IEMs it's below what is considered the lower threshold for normal/average hearing).


----------



## WCDchee

joshuachew said:


> I just got my Mojo but and am quite worried about the hissing after reading this thread. However. I dont hear a hissing but a static buzzing when not playing any tracks.




Don't worry for 99% of the people it's barely there


----------



## mscott58

nntnam said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good digital transport for Mojo? Long battery life, large memory,...
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I like my AK100 as a transport. Battery has been good for me (my Mojo has always lost power long before the AK100) and the 2 micro SD slots are enough to carry quite a lot. You can also find the Ak100 used for pretty cheap, at least over here in North America. Cheers


----------



## commingled

I've heard of this new world, where expensive audio components are slightly less expensive.  Is it as they say it is?  Free overnight shipping of the most obscure DACs, ordering all of your bookmarked gear on Head-Fi for a holiday-long ABing of the entire chain and then returning all but one free of charge?
  
 My American travels really need to coincide better with my buying sprees.


----------



## nntnam

mscott58 said:


> I like my AK100 as a transport. Battery has been good for me (my Mojo has always lost power long before the AK100) and the 2 micro SD slots are enough to carry quite a lot. You can also find the Ak100 used for pretty cheap, at least over here in North America. Cheers


 
 I'm leaning to the Ak100 too. Here in Japan, they're dirt cheap (~$180 for used one). Can you fit total 128GB (64+64GB) into AK100 without any lag? I'm considering Sony ZX1 too, I like its 128GB internal memory which means less laggy than memory card.


----------



## mscott58

nntnam said:


> I'm leaning to the Ak100 too. Here in Japan, they're dirt cheap (~$180 for used one). Can you fit total 128GB (64+64GB) into AK100 without any lag? I'm considering Sony ZX1 too, I like its 128GB internal memory which means less laggy than memory card.


 
 I have one 64gb card and one 128gb card in my AK100, plus the internal 32gb. It does have a bit of a lag so you have to get used to that. Doesn't bother me too much, but I could see it bugging some people. Cheers


----------



## nntnam

mscott58 said:


> I have one 64gb card and one 128gb card in my AK100, plus the internal 32gb. It does have a bit of a lag so you have to get used to that. Doesn't bother me too much, but I could see it bugging some people. Cheers


 
 Thanks mscott58. I'll think about it. AK100 still seems the best choice. A bit laggy but more storage  .


----------



## xeroian

commingled said:


> I've heard of this new world, where expensive audio components are slightly less expensive.  Is it as they say it is?  Free overnight shipping of the most obscure DACs, ordering all of your bookmarked gear on Head-Fi for a holiday-long ABing of the entire chain and then returning all but one free of charge?
> 
> My American travels really need to coincide better with my buying sprees.




Just like you I live in Europe which has laws which allow for the easy return of products bought over the Internet.

I get the impression that America has different rules since many people here talk about putting their new purchases up for sale rather than returning them for a refund. This is rather off topic but perhaps one of our cousins will fill us in.


----------



## Torq

nntnam said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good digital transport for Mojo? Long battery life, large memory,...
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 I'd second @mscott58 's recommendation of the AK100 (or an AK120 in my case, which has slightly more storage but doesn't stack quite as cleanly).
  
 I have 464 GB on my AK120 (2x 200 GB Sandisk cards, plus the built-in 64 GB) and while some operations are slow/laggy it works well enough.  Though, if you're not already aware there's a limit of 10,000 files in the AK100/120 index, so if you have more than that (I do), you wind up having to use it in Folder Navigation mode.
  
 Interestingly, I don't find any difference in reproduction quality feeding the Mojo with the AK120 or from an iPhone 6S.  If the iPhone could natively mount more storage (i.e. without faffing about with external drives), I'd just use that.  But, still, the AK/Mojo stack is very neat.


----------



## commingled

Reports of a klutzy UI turned me off of the AK100 and 120, but have the ii revisions really cleared up all UI complaints?  If so, it's the right balance of price and amp quality/strength for me, given that I'd use it mostly with the Mojo.
  
 Are the AK100ii and AK120ii also complete redesigns in hardware, as they seem?  I ask because they don't stack as well, so anything short of all-round improvements takes backseat to stackability.


----------



## jamato8

commingled said:


> Reports of a klutzy UI turned me off of the AK100 and 120, but have the ii revisions really cleared up all UI complaints?  If so, it's the right balance of price and amp quality/strength for me, given that I'd use it mostly with the Mojo.
> 
> Are the AK100ii and AK120ii also complete redesigns in hardware, as they seem?  I ask because they don't stack as well, so anything short of all-round improvements takes backseat to stackability.


 

 The AK100II is totally different and sounds much better compared to the AK100 mkII.


----------



## commingled

Quick question that I'm sad I can't answer: is the Mojo's optical input preferable over USB if my source is soon to be a MBPr?  The thought actually came because I want to free up a USB port, but now I want to answer this question with more than a strong hunch, which would be optical over USB.  Naturally, I think, but I'm not sure why except that it's entirely purposed for audio while audio via USB is the unfortunate result of computer life.
  
 Not knowing much about the difference in how data is transmitted over optical and USB connections, my only stab at a technical reason would have to do with USB power vs. whatever goes on with the power driving an optical port.  Is this somewhere in the ballpark?
  
 Damn it, reminders of the Blue Jays still abound.  I happen to like baseball metaphors.


----------



## iDesign

commingled said:


> Quick question that I'm sad I can't answer: is the Mojo's optical input preferable over USB if my source is soon to be a MBPr?


 
  
 Coincidentally it is discussed in this interview: http://www.the-ear.net/how-to/rob-watts-chord-mojo-tech


----------



## NZtechfreak

Wonder if Chord/Rob Watts can advise what the Mojo outputs into 100ohm?


----------



## deuter

Need specific rubber bands which are strong as well as fit the mojo inserts. 
  
 Links please


----------



## jamato8

deuter said:


> Need specific rubber bands which are strong as well as fit the mojo inserts.
> 
> Links please


 

 Go to a good auto parts store and get some large O rings or a good hardware store.


----------



## McCol

I've just paired the AK100mkii with the Mojo, lovely combo, fits perfect using the sys concept cable.  Didn't even try the AK100 on it's own just straight into the Mojo.  
 A little bit of lag when changing albums but nothing to lose sleep over.
  
 Also just bought a second hand set of Sennheiser IE800 to use with the Mojo as well as my Angie's.  Always been curious about the IE800.  Although not quite as detailed as the Angie's they are a lovely match with the Mojo.  Although to be fair all my earphones/headphones have sounded lush with the Mojo.


----------



## Torq

jamato8 said:


> The AK100II is totally different and sounds much better compared to the AK100 mkII.


 
  
 Are you saying the AK100II sounds better with the Mojo than the AK100 mkII as pure transports, or just better when used directly as DAPs?
  
 Used as a pure transport I can't see why they sound any different given that unless they're fiddling with the bits, the only thing that would differentiate them would be either the quality of their optical outputs (and if those weren't working correctly, I'd expect the Mojo not to lock onto the signal) or the accuracy of their clocks - which might affect other DACs but my understanding from what Rob Watts has said was that the Mojo was essentially immune to source-jitter (internal buffering and re-clocking).
  
 Sounds signatures are, of course, a personal thing ... but for me I find the AK100II, AK120II and AK240 used as DAPs to be behind the original AK120 in terms of reproduction.  I just don't get on with them at all.  But again, that's a personal thing.


----------



## jamato8

torq said:


> Are you saying the AK100II sounds better with the Mojo than the AK100 mkII as pure transports, or just better when used directly as DAPs?
> 
> Used as a pure transport I can't see why they sound any different given that unless they're fiddling with the bits, the only thing that would differentiate them would be either the quality of their optical outputs (and if those weren't working correctly, I'd expect the Mojo not to lock onto the signal) or the accuracy of their clocks - which might affect other DACs but my understanding from what Rob Watts has said was that the Mojo was essentially immune to source-jitter (internal buffering and re-clocking).
> 
> Sounds signatures are, of course, a personal thing ... but for me I find the AK100II, AK120II and AK240 used as DAPs to be behind the original AK120 in terms of reproduction.  I just don't get on with them at all.  But again, that's a personal thing.


 

 Don't want to take this off of the Mojo. No, I was responding that the AK100II as a dap sounds better than the AK100, to my ears. As a source they should be about the same but I haven't really compared them.


----------



## imattersuk

torq said:


> Are you saying the AK100II sounds better with the Mojo than the AK100 mkII as pure transports, or just better when used directly as DAPs?
> 
> Used as a pure transport I can't see why they sound any different given that unless they're fiddling with the bits, the only thing that would differentiate them would be either the quality of their optical outputs (and if those weren't working correctly, I'd expect the Mojo not to lock onto the signal) or the accuracy of their clocks - which might affect other DACs but my understanding from what Rob Watts has said was that the Mojo was essentially immune to source-jitter (internal buffering and re-clocking).
> 
> Sounds signatures are, of course, a personal thing ... but for me I find the AK100II, AK120II and AK240 used as DAPs to be behind the original AK120 in terms of reproduction.  I just don't get on with them at all.  But again, that's a personal thing.


 
 On the subject of jitter i'm currently reviewing a high quality USB cable that claims to reduce jitter and I can state categorically that it's a big improvement on the stock cable that Chord supply. I'm stunned actually as I was always in the digital is digital camp, will post up a link when i've finished writing the review.


----------



## NZtechfreak

imattersuk said:


> On the subject of jitter i'm currently reviewing a high quality USB cable that claims to reduce jitter and I can state categorically that it's a big improvement on the stock cable that Chord supply. I'm stunned actually as I was always in the digital is digital camp, will post up a link when i've finished writing the review.


 
  
 Blind and volume-matched tests required 
  
 According to Chord jitter should not be an issue here. Other possible explanations?


----------



## imattersuk

nztechfreak said:


> Blind and volume-matched tests required
> 
> According to Chord jitter should not be an issue here. Other possible explanations?


 
 Totally blind plus further testing on someone with zero interest in hifi who has raging tinnitus who identified the improvement too.
  
 I quote "it's obvious that one is much clearer I can hear a lot more detail."


----------



## NZtechfreak

imattersuk said:


> Totally blind plus further testing on someone with zero interest in hifi who has raging tinnitus who identified the improvement too.
> 
> I quote "it's obvious that one is much clearer I can hear a lot more detail."


 
  
 Interest piqued.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## GreenBow

imattersuk said:


> On the subject of jitter i'm currently reviewing a high quality USB cable that claims to reduce jitter and I can state categorically that it's a big improvement on the stock cable that Chord supply. I'm stunned actually as I was always in the digital is digital camp, will post up a link when i've finished writing the review.


 

 Can you tell what cable please? I bought a USB-audio quality cable to use with Meridian Explorer. I A-B tested it with a standard £1 cable and really struggled to hear any change. It doesn't mean that I am a sceptic or in the camp of opposition. It means that maybe my headphones and the ME didn't have enough quality to discern any change. It left me sceptical as to whether it was worth buying an audio quality USB cable with the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

cvbcbcmv said:


> Hey guys sorry about this, but I just have a few stupid questions before I buy a mojo. First, what exactly do I need to buy to use 1. my iPhone as a source, and 2. My ak100ii as a digital source. I assume I need a camera connection kit, but when I looked on moon audio I got confused as to what they meant by an additional cable and then termination. Second, does this has a normal line out for plugging it into a larger amp? I'm sure it'll be great for my ue18's, but I assume with my LCD-3's they'll need a bit more umph, which I can supply with my mjolnir, but I just want to be sure I could use the mojo as a dac.




Yea, you need the camera connection kit. The other part is just USB A to USB micro.

You need a quality optical cable for maximum sampling rate throughput with optical. Sysconcepts and Moon Audio sell great solutions.

There is no seperate line out as there is no seperate 'amp section'. You don't need it as the output from the Mojo is direct from the analogue stage of the DAC. Line level output on the Mojo is simply a shortcut to setting 3V output. From there you can adjust the volume if you want and it will still be line level output.

The LCD-3 will be driven fine power wise. The Mojo outputs 5V from its headphone jack. I drove the LCD-2 with ample power to spare direct from the Mojo and it sounded great.


----------



## imattersuk

greenbow said:


> Can you tell what cable please? I bought a USB-audio quality cable to use with Meridian Explorer. I A-B tested it with a standard £1 cable and really struggled to hear any change. It doesn't mean that I am a sceptic or in the camp of opposition. It means that maybe my headphones and the ME didn't have enough quality to discern any change.


 
 I aim to publish the review on Wednesday, time permitting, can't reveal more until then sorry.


----------



## Torq

cvbcbcmv said:


> Hey guys sorry about this, but I just have a few stupid questions before I buy a mojo. First, what exactly do I need to buy to use 1. my iPhone as a source, I assume I need a camera connection kit, but when I looked on moon audio I got confused as to what they meant by an additional cable and then termination. 2. My ak100ii as a digital source.  Second, does this have a normal line out for plugging it into a larger amp? I'm sure it'll be great for my ue18's, but I assume with my LCD-3's they'll need a bit more umph, which I can supply with my mjolnir, but I just want to be sure I could use the mojo as a dac.


 
  
 To use it with the iPhone, all you will need is the Camera Connection Kit and the micro-USB cable that Chord supply in the box with the Mojo.
  
 To feed it from your AK100ii, you'll need an optical cable with mini-Toslink at one end and a Toslink connector at the other.  Ideally go for a multi-stranded cable from either Sys Concepts or Moon-Audio.
  
 You can use the headphone outputs to connect to your bigger amplifier.  The "line-out" mode fixes the Mojo's output at 3V.  But there's no seperate, fixed-level, output.
  
 The Mojo will work fine with your Mjolnir, but I've not found any issues with driving my LCD-2.2c with the Mojo directly - it can certainly push it way beyond what I can stand volume wise.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Torq

imattersuk said:


> On the subject of jitter i'm currently reviewing a high quality USB cable that claims to reduce jitter and I can state categorically that it's a big improvement on the stock cable that Chord supply. I'm stunned actually as I was always in the digital is digital camp, will post up a link when i've finished writing the review.


 
  
 Interested to hear more.
  
 If the cable is reducing *jitter *then there are really only three possibilities that I can think of (engineering/scientist hat on) off the top of my head:
  
 1. It's some kind of active cable that has buffering and re-clocking built-in (e.g. like an in-line Regen/Wyrd/JitterBug).
 2. It's using an ultra-precisely time-aligned (i.e. identical length) conductor configuration.
 3. It uses some special termination that reduces/eliminates signal reflections from the physical cable/connector interfaces (the effect that TDR relies on).
  
 And, or course, combinations of one or more of those approaches.
  
 With the Mojo, since it's supposed to be buffered and re-clocked internally it's hard to imagine any of those making any difference at all.
  
 That's not to say that it doesn't!  Just that I, personally, can't imagine a way in which it can.
  
 Looking forward to the review.


----------



## Skyyyeman

cvbcbcmv said:


> Thanks guys! That's all I needed to know! Can't wait!



 


Just to clarify, though everyone is calling it the camera connection kit, or CCK, the correct name is the Lightning to USB Camera Adapter. There is in fact another item called the Apple Camera Connection Kit which is completely different and not usable in this application.


----------



## shigzeo

skyyyeman said:


> cvbcbcmv said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys! That's all I needed to know! Can't wait!
> ...


 

 Oh, you're right. Back in the day, I think the accessory with USB adapter was called the camera connection kit. But that was 2010. My apologies.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> There is no seperate line out as there is no seperate 'amp section'. You don't need it as the output from the Mojo is direct from the analogue stage of the DAC.
> 
> The LCD-3 will be driven fine power wise. The Mojo outputs 5V from its headphone jack




Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps


----------



## Libertad

Are your mojos getting hot i used mine in a gaming session on warframe while using foobar2000 for music and it got really hot. Im using it while feeding it power from a 1amp charger is this normal?


----------



## Takeanidea

libertad said:


> Are your mojos getting hot i used mine in a gaming session on warframe while using foobar2000 for music and it got really hot. Im using it while feeding it power from a 1amp charger is this normal?


 
 Totally normal nothing to worry about at all


----------



## Torq

andrewh13 said:


> Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps


 
  
 Off the shelf DAC chips, which is what is in the vast majority of other DAC products, aren't necessarily intended to drive transducers directly and, as a result, will tend to have lower maximum output current and/or voltage swing.  Buffers and op-amps, or discrete equivalents (i.e. the "amp section") are then needed to accommodate more demanding loads. 
  
 Rob's designs don't use off-the-shelf converters so don't have the same constraints.
  
 Or that's my understanding of it at least.  For some reason I thought there was a series of discrete transistors in the Mojo's output section as well, but I could well be mixing things up and/or reading slides incorrectly.


----------



## imattersuk

Ok guys i've finished my USB cable review if you want to take a look. It's not overly technical and I don't do hi-fi speak but I do give honest opinions.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/788701/qed-reference-usb-a-to-micro-b-ultra-low-jitter
  
 All testing was done with the Mojo so no idea how it fairs with other dacs.


----------



## Libertad

takeanidea said:


> Totally normal nothing to worry about at all


 
 thank you very much for the quick reply
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 using optical out on my pc (fist time ever using it) and i have to say it sounds at least to me just ever so slightly smoother in a good way compared to usb


----------



## x RELIC x

andrewh13 said:


> Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps





torq said:


> Off the shelf DAC chips, which is what is in the vast majority of other DAC products, aren't necessarily intended to drive transducers directly and, as a result, will tend to have lower maximum output current and/or voltage swing.  Buffers and op-amps, or discrete equivalents (i.e. the "amp section") are then needed to accommodate more demanding loads.
> 
> Rob's designs don't use off-the-shelf converters so don't have the same constraints.
> 
> Or that's my understanding of it at least.  For some reason I thought there was a series of discrete transistors in the Mojo's output section as well, but I could well be mixing things up and/or reading slides incorrectly.




I would echo what Torq said, but I'm not going to pretend to be an EE here. Being the designer of the entire device and not using off the shelf components has advantages to create a device with a specific design goal and to meet the challenges that are presented along the way. Rob said he had quite a few challenges with the Mojo design and it took some time to overcome them. I'm glad he stayed the course.

As far as the actual analogue stage is concerned he said he used six small transistors in parallel instead of three large devices as being the only real difference in the OP stage from the Hugo. It's still not a seperate amp as is in traditional systems. It's much more simple.


----------



## shigzeo

Here's a great Japanese axiom that may explain Mojo's brilliance: "Simple is best".


----------



## prismstorm

headwhacker said:


> yes it will re-sample everything to whatever you set in the Audio Midi Setup before sending it to Mojo. That is why the color never change in Mojo even if the actual sample rate of the file varies.


 
 So it's entirely normal that when used as a DAC for iMac the Mojo's ability to display different colors according to sample rate differences is effectively disabled and it will simply forever be at the color corresponding to the maximum rate you set it on in the MIDI setup.
  
 Should I set it to the maximum (7xxHz) just for maximum leeway or just to 192 since that's the top rate for most tracks? Is there an advantage to picking one over the other or does it simply not matter.


----------



## lextek

Versatile little thing. Just messing around with different sources. Sounds OK from the AppleTV. I'm sure the $2 optical cable has something to do with it, but not bad.


----------



## GoSUV

greenbow said:


> Can you tell what cable please? I bought a USB-audio quality cable to use with Meridian Explorer. I A-B tested it with a standard £1 cable and really struggled to hear any change. It doesn't mean that I am a sceptic or in the camp of opposition. It means that maybe my headphones and the ME didn't have enough quality to discern any change. It left me sceptical as to whether it was worth buying an audio quality USB cable with the Mojo.


 
 I also have the Meridian Explorer and have explored (pardon the pun) "audio-quality" USB cables and other USB power solutions, and can confidently say that these things make a huge difference to the Explorer's sound quality. My educated guess in this is, since the ME is powered by the source device, it is dependent on the source's power cleanliness. The "audio-quality" USB cable alone should be designed differently than your $5 printer cable where the power lines are wound separately from the data lines, thus reducing whatever interference it may cause to each other. By adding special USB linear power, thus separating the dirty USB power from your source computer, will take things to another level. The improvements are so obvious that it doesn't take an expensive headphone for anyone to notice the difference.
  
 Now whether all these matter to the Mojo, is quite another matter. Since the Mojo has its own internal battery, all these external USB cable and power solutions should, in theory, not have any effect. I haven't been able to try out any of the so called "audio-quality" USB cables for the Mojo due to the lack of them with micro-USB terminations.


----------



## joshuachew

torq said:


> Are you using a cell phone or tablet as your source?
> 
> If so, put it in airplane mode and see if that helps.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am using the AK120 Titan via optical out and using the MH335DW.
  
 And as I stated, it is not hissing, it is a buzzing. It happens even when the Mojo isnt connected to any source, and it is more prominent on the right channel and its not very slight, its actually very noticeable and can even be heard in the opening of songs where the music is a bit softer (not just in quiet passages). Is this a defect? should I bring it back?


----------



## ClieOS

x relic x said:


> I would echo what Torq said, but I'm not going to pretend to be an EE here. Being the designer of the entire device and not using off the shelf components has advantages to create a device with a specific design goal and to meet the challenges that are presented along the way. Rob said he had quite a few challenges with the Mojo design and it took some time to overcome them. I'm glad he stayed the course.
> 
> As far as the actual analogue stage is concerned he said he used six small transistors in parallel instead of three large devices as being the only real difference in the OP stage from the Hugo. It's still not a seperate amp as is in traditional systems. It's much more simple.


 
  
 Now to say it has no analog stage  or straight from the DAC might be pushing it too far. Even transistors are still analog stage, just perhaps no gain stage is involved (as it is taken care mostly in the digital domain as well as the DAC output) but only buffer stage is implemented. I'll think typically you will find other manufacturer describe this as having a 'discrete output', which means no opamp is used.


----------



## x RELIC x

clieos said:


> Now to say it has no analog stage  or straight from the DAC might be pushing it too far. Even transistors are still analog stage, just perhaps no gain stage is involved (as it is taken care mostly in the digital domain as well as the DAC output) but only buffer stage is implemented. I'll think typically you will find other manufacturer describe this as having a 'discrete output', which means no opamp is used.




ClieOS, I've always said its the analogue stage after the DAC. Not once did I say that it has no analogue stage. I said its different from 'typical' DAC/amp designs and it can't be bypassed in the Mojo (or the Hugo).

Edit: Besides the transistors Rob said the Mojo is very much the same as the Hugo. You can read his take on his implementation here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/1830#post_10459450

From his post in the link, apologies if I oversimplified:



> 3. The lack of DAC RF OP noise means that the analogue section can be made radically simpler as the analogue filter requirements are smaller. Now in analogue terms, making it simpler, with everything else being constant, gives more transparency. You really can hear every solder joint, every passive component, and every active stage. Now Hugo has a single active stage - a very high performance op-amp with a discrete op-stage as a hybrid with a single global feedback path. *This arrangement means that you have a single active stage, two resistors and two capacitors in the direct signal path - and that is it*. Note: there is no headphone drive. Normal high performance DAC's have 3 op-amp stages, followed by a separate headphone amp. So to conclude - Hugo's analogue path is not a simple couple of op-amps chucked together, it is fundamentally simpler than all other headphone amp solutions.
> 
> *This brings me on to my biggest annoyance - the claim that Hugo's amp is merely good. Firstly, no body can possibly know how good the headphone amp in Hugo is, because there is not a separate headphone stage as such - its integrated into the DAC function directly. You can't remove the sound of the headphone amp from the sound of the DAC, it's one and the same*.


----------



## headwhacker

prismstorm said:


> So it's entirely normal that when used as a DAC for iMac the Mojo's ability to display different colors according to sample rate differences is effectively disabled and it will simply forever be at the color corresponding to the maximum rate you set it on in the MIDI setup.
> 
> Should I set it to the maximum (7xxHz) just for maximum leeway or just to 192 since that's the top rate for most tracks? Is there an advantage to picking one over the other or does it simply not matter.


 
  
 Entirely up to you.


----------



## WCDchee

andrewh13 said:


> Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps




I wrote up what I gathered from Rob on post 5198


----------



## WCDchee

nztechfreak said:


> Wonder if Chord/Rob Watts can advise what the Mojo outputs into 100ohm?




Based on 5V maximum it should be up to 250mw thereabouts. Not to worry though the mojo can power just about anything


----------



## TomGi

joshuachew said:


> I am using the AK120 Titan via optical out and using the MH335DW.
> 
> And as I stated, it is not hissing, it is a buzzing. It happens even when the Mojo isnt connected to any source, and it is more prominent on the right channel and its not very slight, its actually very noticeable and can even be heard in the opening of songs where the music is a bit softer (not just in quiet passages). Is this a defect? should I bring it back?


 
  
 Yes. Your Mojo is faulty as my first one. You should bring it back to get a new one.


----------



## NZtechfreak

wcdchee said:


> Based on 5V maximum it should be up to 250mw thereabouts. Not to worry though the mojo can power just about anything


 
  
 Yeah, I'm aware of that (although my HE6 need more) - was using it with the LCD-4 over the weekend just gone, was just curious exactly what it was putting into them. Thanks!
  
 Checked - LCD-4 needs ~100mW to reach peaks of 120dB, so plenty of headroom. Another guy was saying he had the Mojo at max volume with the LCD-4 and was hearing clipping, which didn't match with my impression at all. Wonder how long his hearing will hold up given the volumes he listens at...


----------



## sandalaudio

nztechfreak said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that (although my HE6 need more) - was using it with the LCD-4 over the weekend just gone, was just curious exactly what it was putting into them. Thanks!
> 
> Checked - LCD-4 needs ~100mW to reach peaks of 120dB, so plenty of headroom. Another guy was saying he had the Mojo at max volume with the LCD-4 and was hearing clipping, which didn't match with my impression at all. Wonder how long his hearing will hold up given the volumes he listens at...


 
  
 Sound quality debate aside, I could use the Mojo to drive LCD-4 or HE1000 etc without sounding compressed or distorted, even on fairly quiet classical recordings. It had a bit more headroom in the volume position.
  
 Then again, I was at a shop last week and this guy was doing a demo on an HD800 with music so loud that everyone else thought that he forgot to plug it in and the music is coming out of the floor speakers.
  
 It told me two things:
 1. Some people do listen crazy loud without care, so we have to treat user reviews with a grain of salt. 
 2. HD800 sound amazing as a pair of loudspeakers.


----------



## WCDchee

In fact, according to Shigzeo's measurements (if I didn't interpret it incorrectly), as you push the volume up, the mojo actually gets better. It's measurements at max volume are pretty sick.


----------



## salla45

Just listening to 70s Steely Dan on Mojo+K3003's. A *very* fine combination.
  
 There's just so much more happening within these well loved albums than ever I have heard before.
  
 Steely Dan were known for their obsessive production and perfectionism back in the 70's. I know these albums inside out. Top albums for me for the past 30 years. Regular replay.
  
 Pretzel Logic is really shining, really VERY 3d. There's some mad juju going on here.
  
 Night by Night's lead guitar has a texture I've never noticed before. Rikki Don't Lose That Number has that vibrophone intro to it, which I had NO IDEA continued into the main track. Never hear that before.
  
 Wow... it's really like listening to complete new masters of stuff...
  
 Go Mojo!!!


----------



## Torq

prismstorm said:


> So it's entirely normal that when used as a DAC for iMac the Mojo's ability to display different colors according to sample rate differences is effectively disabled and it will simply forever be at the color corresponding to the maximum rate you set it on in the MIDI setup.
> 
> Should I set it to the maximum (7xxHz) just for maximum leeway or just to 192 since that's the top rate for most tracks? Is there an advantage to picking one over the other or does it simply not matter.




There are various audio players, and add-ons, that will automatically reset the output sample rate based on the track you are playing. "Bit-Perfect" will do it as an add-in for iTunes, then there are other players like Amarra, Audirvana, Fidelia, JRiver Media Center, Roon and so on that'll work either with iTunes, standalone or both (depending on the player) that will manage the output sample rate automatically.

Having the rate set correctly to match the source file avoids having Core Audio up/down sample the file. Some of the players I mention above offer better resembling implementations. Personally I prefer not to up sample ahead of the DAC if I can avoid it.


----------



## shigzeo

wcdchee said:


> In fact, according to Shigzeo's measurements (if I didn't interpret it incorrectly), as you push the volume up, the mojo actually gets better. It's measurements at max volume are pretty sick.


 

 That's a general measure of output. Signal to noise, stereo separation, etc., are directly related to pre-gain volume. 24-bit allows for more usable volume, that's it.


----------



## Rob Watts

andrewh13 said:


> Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps


 

 Because they can't using chip based DAC's. Chip DAC's have two current outputs. So you need two I to V converters (amps) then a differential to single ended amp, then a headphone buffer to deliver the current. You also need a lot of analogue filtering wrapped around these amps. So why are normal DAC's so complex in the analogue domain? Two reasons:
  
 1. Silicon DAC's are horribly noisy, as the substrate and grounds are bouncing around due to switching activity. So to counter this, it is done differentially, which means the ground noise is cancelled. It also hides the problems of the reference circuitry, which can't be made with low enough impedance on silicon. This translates to more distortion, and crucially noise floor modulation.
  
 2. Delta sigma converters run at low rates - best is at 12 MHz - this means that there is a lot of noise that must be aggressively filtered out in the analogue section. This also applies with R2R DAC's too as these have even worse problems due to the very slow switching speed.
  
 So to run with a single amp section you need the DAC to be single ended and to run the noise shapers at much higher rates to reduce your filtering requirements. Because the analogue section with Mojo is discrete, I can use extremely low impedance and low noise reference supplies - something that is impossible on silicon. This has the other benefit of eliminating noise floor modulation (actually there is a lot more to it than this as there are countless other sources of noise floor modulation in a DAC). To make the filtering easier, the pulse array noise shapers run at 104MHz - over an order of magnitude faster than normal. There are other benefits to running the noise shapers at 104MHz, principally the resolving power of the noise shaper. Now soundstage depth is determined by how accurately small signals are reproduced. The problem with noise shaping is that small signals get lost - any signal below the noise shaper noise floor is lost information. But by running the noise shaper at much faster rates you solve this problem too - indeed Mojo noise shapers exceed 200dB THD and noise digital performance - that's a thousand times more resolving power than high end DAC's.
  
 If I get time today I hope to publish noise floor modulation measurements showing Mojo has zero measured noise floor modulation. This level of performance does not happen on any other non pulse array DAC's at any price, and its the primary reason why Mojo sounds so smooth and musical.
  
 Rob


----------



## FALEEV

rob watts said:


> Because they can't using chip based DAC's. Chip DAC's have two current outputs. So you need two I to V converters (amps) then a differential to single ended amp, then a headphone buffer to deliver the current. You also need a lot of analogue filtering wrapped around these amps. So why are normal DAC's so complex in the analogue domain? Two reasons:
> 
> 1. Silicon DAC's are horribly noisy, as the substrate and grounds are bouncing around due to switching activity. So to counter this, it is done differentially, which means the ground noise is cancelled. It also hides the problems of the reference circuitry, which can't be made with low enough impedance on silicon. This translates to more distortion, and crucially noise floor modulation.
> 
> ...


 

 So, does Mojo have better noise floor modulation measurements than Hugo or they are the same?


----------



## obsidyen

shigzeo said:


> Here's a great Japanese axiom that may explain Mojo's brilliance: "Simple is best".


 
  
 "Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication."
  
 Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## shigzeo

obsidyen said:


> "Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication."
> 
> Leonardo da Vinci.


 

 Smart man that da Vinci.


----------



## nntnam

rob watts said:


> Because they can't using chip based DAC's. Chip DAC's have two current outputs. So you need two I to V converters (amps) then a differential to single ended amp, then a headphone buffer to deliver the current. You also need a lot of analogue filtering wrapped around these amps. So why are normal DAC's so complex in the analogue domain? Two reasons:
> 
> 1. Silicon DAC's are horribly noisy, as the substrate and grounds are bouncing around due to switching activity. So to counter this, it is done differentially, which means the ground noise is cancelled. It also hides the problems of the reference circuitry, which can't be made with low enough impedance on silicon. This translates to more distortion, and crucially noise floor modulation.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would love to see more of measurement of the Mojo  .
  
 I just pre-ordered it, has to wait until mid-December  . Somehow it's out of stock everywhere in Japan... Hope my unit won't be so hissy with Fitear earphones. Hiss was the main reason I sold CypherLabs Theorem 720.


----------



## AndrewH13

rob watts said:


> Because they can't using chip based DAC's. Chip DAC's have two current outputs. So you need two I to V converters (amps) then a differential to single ended amp, then a headphone buffer to deliver the current. You also need a lot of analogue filtering wrapped around these amps. So why are normal DAC's so complex in the analogue domain? Two reasons:
> 
> 1. Silicon DAC's are horribly noisy......
> 
> Rob




Thanks Rob for such a detailed answer. And to others that replied. 

Better lock your code up Rob, under lock and key☺. Seriously though, with you being so open on all your discoveries in the digital domain, is there any worry of competitors copying, or replicating your code? Is it covered in a legal way, patent etc or is it that it would be impossible technically for others to use?


----------



## shigzeo

andrewh13 said:


> Thanks Rob for such a detailed answer. And to others that replied.
> 
> Better lock your code up Rob, under lock and key☺. Seriously though, with you being so open on all your discoveries in the digital domain, is there any worry of competitors copying, or replicating your code? Is it covered in a legal way, patent etc or is it that it would be impossible technically for others to use?


 

 The Mojo's price point will be a huge deterrent to competitors that want to copy. It is finely machined, tight, and performs nearly flawlessly. Had I handled it and measured it without being told its price, I probably would have guessed around 1000$.


----------



## AndrewH13

shigzeo said:


> The Mojo's price point will be a huge deterrent to competitors that want to copy. It is finely machined, tight, and performs nearly flawlessly. Had I handled it and measured it without being told its price, I probably would have guessed around 1000$.


 
  
 The advantage of code-based systems is the ability to port, still with a large amount of work I know, from Hugo to TT to Mojo. All great products and in my opinion, still worth climbing the ladder. I can't afford the TT personally, but for non-mobile use, I hope it doesn't get overlooked as it's sound is amazing.


----------



## ClieOS

x relic x said:


> @ClieOS, I've always said its the analogue stage after the DAC. Not once did I say that it has no analogue stage. I said its different from 'typical' DAC/amp designs and it can't be bypassed in the Mojo (or the Hugo).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Gotcha.
  
 I think the smart part about the design is that, well, it is a customized design and therefore a lot of the functions (gain, I/V, LPF, etc) can be integrated into the DAC itself. So in a way most of what opamp is meant to do after a typical DAC's digital section has been done and therefore only minimum buffer stage is needed. Without any extra parts, there isn't any extra noise being generated. That remind me of what A&K trying to do with the original AK100, except A&K did a terrible job on that one.


----------



## prismstorm

I got this cheap "Xon Lightning OTG USB" cable since the Apple one is so expensive and I wanted to try if a cheaper one works and it doesn't work with my iPad, no audio signal was detected and I even got a brief error message saying how an external device is not apple certified and my only option was to dismiss it. 

Is the official Apple CCK cable the ONLY way to connect Mojo to iDevices?


----------



## obsidyen

Mojo is the single best dac/amp I've ever owned. I had Hugo and I didn't even like it as I like Mojo. I always prefer active systems for Hi-Fi setups (Meridian system in the living room, Dali Kubik system in the bedroom) so I don't need dac only functionality. Hugo is maybe stellar in that area but its headphone output was on the bright/cold side for me. I like a little warmness but not too much. For instance, iDSD Micro was very powerful but also overly warm. It felt like eating desserts all the time, after a while you just want a salty steak or döner kebab, not a cake or pie. Mojo strikes the perfect balance. Its headphone output has a full, neutral sound with just a touch of warmness. I prefer that sound to Hugo's with headphones. Thanks to Chord Electronics, Rob, Frank and everyone else for making the single best dac/amp for daily headphone use.


----------



## salla45

obsidyen said:


> Mojo is the single best dac/amp I've ever owned. I had Hugo and I didn't even like it as I like Mojo. I always prefer active systems for Hi-Fi setups (Meridian system in the living room, Dali Kubik system in the bedroom) so I don't need dac only functionality. Hugo is maybe stellar in that area but its headphone output was on the bright/cold side for me. I like a little warmness but not too much. For instance, iDSD Micro was very powerful but also overly warm. It felt like eating desserts all the time, after a while you just want a salty steak or döner kebab, not a cake or pie. Mojo strikes the perfect balance. Its headphone output has a full, neutral sound with just a touch of warmness. I prefer that sound to Hugo's with headphones. Thanks to Chord Electronics, Rob, Frank and everyone else for making the single best dac/amp for daily headphone use.


 
 i like the culinary metaphors! maybe go for something more esoteric like "Caviar or Fois Gras rather than Tiramisu or Tarte Tatin" ?
  
 Not had the pleasure of hearing Hugo, but consistently loving the Mojo! You're right, the class A output gives a richness, it's so inviting.


----------



## oliverpool

prismstorm said:


> I got this cheap "Xon Lightning OTG USB" cable since the Apple one is so expensive and I wanted to try if a cheaper one works and it doesn't work with my iPad, no audio signal was detected and I even got a brief error message saying how an external device is not apple certified and my only option was to dismiss it.
> 
> Is the official Apple CCK cable the ONLY way to connect Mojo to iDevices?




Get the Fiio l19 cable which works perfectly! I shows a few links to some others that work without the cck. I tried the "compatible" ones on eBay and it was a waste of time.


----------



## ejong7

If anybody is interested here is my review of the Mojo : http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14589


----------



## mysony1

prismstorm said:


> I got this cheap "Xon Lightning OTG USB" cable since the Apple one is so expensive and I wanted to try if a cheaper one works and it doesn't work with my iPad, no audio signal was detected and I even got a brief error message saying how an external device is not apple certified and my only option was to dismiss it.
> 
> Is the official Apple CCK cable the ONLY way to connect Mojo to iDevices?





Saw some using this cable to connect directly to the iPhone.


----------



## salla45

Am considering some really good over ears at the moment. Wondering what pairs well with the Mojo.
  
 I have some AKG3003s and would like to maintain this signature, clarity, detail, etc, basically, but seeking something more comfortable for regular use.
  
 I have my eye on some T1 beyerdynamic , 1st gen, mainly because price is very attractive at around 580chf, but am open to other ideas.
  
 My main concern is if the Mojo is man enough to power the T1's well, and if synergy would be better with other easier driven devices. 
  
 Any pointers upto around 1000 usd/chf?


----------



## Hachiko270296

salla45 said:


> Am considering some really good over ears at the moment. Wondering what pairs well with the Mojo.
> 
> I have some AKG3003s and would like to maintain this signature, clarity, detail, etc, basically, but seeking something more comfortable for regular use.
> 
> ...




I found the Mojo to struggle with dynamics with the HD650 on its own. It did good with my easy to drive stuff no problem. The T1 I think will get loud but I'd imagine a separate amp would be needed. The amp section doesn't put out enough for demanding cans IMO.


----------



## salla45

hachiko270296 said:


> I found the Mojo to struggle with dynamics with the HD650 on its own. It did good with my easy to drive stuff no problem. The T1 I think will get loud but I'd imagine a separate amp would be needed. The amp section doesn't put out enough for demanding cans IMO.


 
 thanks, am really hoping to get something definitive, synergic with the Mojo. Really would like to avoid amping, to avoid putting another link in the chain and of course because of further expense 
  
 I have the HD600's and the Mojo doesn't do a bad job at all, but I'm seeing all those new colours of the balls, never seen before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Using the K3003's I'm never going above red, unless it's some quieter classical piece.


----------



## headwhacker

salla45 said:


> Am considering some really good over ears at the moment. Wondering what pairs well with the Mojo.
> 
> I have some AKG3003s and would like to maintain this signature, clarity, detail, etc, basically, but seeking something more comfortable for regular use.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try it yourself, The mojo has more than enough for T1. How you will like the pairing is another story. It drives HD800 very well and has no problem driving Planar Magnetic like HE-560.


----------



## salla45

headwhacker said:


> Try it yourself, The mojo has more than enough for T1. You you will like the pairing is another story.


 
 thanks, but not with you? Whilst technically I could have the opp to try, am around 3hrs from any possibility of a dem, and would prefer to rule out non-contenders by the opinions of my peers, and shortlist likely candidates. Then Ill make an informed decision whether to take the plunge and buy blind (so far so good in that department) or take the time and effort of spending a day's travel to dem.


----------



## gearofwar

gearofwar said:


> Does anyone here own Schiit Bifrost ( non-multibit or multibit) alongside with Mojo? Comparison would be appreciated . Thanks in advance


 
 Still looking for advices. Anyone?


----------



## shotgunshane

oliverpool said:


> Get the Fiio l19 cable which works perfectly! I shows a few links to some others that work without the cck. I tried the "compatible" ones on eBay and it was a waste of time.




I didn't think it was released yet. Where can you buy it?


----------



## headwhacker

salla45 said:


> thanks, but not with you? Whilst technically I could have the opp to try, am around 3hrs from any possibility of a dem, and would prefer to rule out non-contenders by the opinions of my peers, and shortlist likely candidates. Then Ill make an informed decision whether to take the plunge and buy blind (so far so good in that department) or take the time and effort of spending a day's travel to dem.


 
  
 I do enjoy T1 with Mojo. All the cans I tried so far doesn't make the Mojo sweat. But what I enjoy the most is HD800 and SR-507 with SRM-323S with Mojo.


----------



## salla45

headwhacker said:


> I do enjoy T1 with Mojo. All the cans I tried so far doesn't make the Mojo sweat. But what I enjoy the most is HD800 and SR-507 with SRM-323S with Mojo.


 
  
 Thanks for this +ve info. The T1's are less than half the price of the HD800's and about a third of  the price of that Stax combo here, i guess. 
 Hmmmm... how much more do you enjoy them. I mean, are they chalk and cheese better, or like, 20% better?  I know it's difficult to quantify. 
  
 As an example, the difference over my GR10's with the Mojo and the K3003's with Mojo is such that I just can't bear to listen to the GR10's. It's like a cloudy, mid-centric mess with no finesse. The "air" and space notable with the K3's is all but gone. In this case, I would gladly pay double to get the sound of the K3003's. It's a no-brainer. In a similar vein, would it be possible to expound more on the difference between T1 and HD800 or the Stax rig?
  
 Really appreciate it.


----------



## Takeanidea

salla45 said:


> Thanks for this +ve info. The T1's are less than half the price of the HD800's and about a third of  the price of that Stax combo here, i guess.
> Hmmmm... how much more do you enjoy them. I mean, are they chalk and cheese better, or like, 20% better?  I know it's difficult to quantify.
> 
> As an example, the difference over my GR10's with the Mojo and the K3003's with Mojo is such that I just can't bear to listen to the GR10's. It's like a cloudy, mid-centric mess with no finesse. The "air" and space notable with the K3's is all but gone. In this case, I would gladly pay double to get the sound of the K3003's. It's a no-brainer. In a similar vein, would it be possible to expound more on the difference between T1 and HD800 or the Stax rig?
> ...


 
 If I can help - I at least know what the T1s sound like as opposed to the HD800s as I owned them at the same time for a year and still own the HD800s. 
 I listen to mostly rock music and have my head firmly back in the 60s 70s and 80s so the likes of Led Zepp Fleetwood Mac Pink Floyd I listen to a lot. Elton John , Dire Straits , Joni Mitchell , The Eagles are amongst the 1000s of artists on my playlists. I listen from 320 MP3s up to Quad DSD.
 I found the T1s to be very fast with a very energetic sound, ultimately I sold mine because I preferred the more richer and wider sound of my HD800s. The T1s got a listen just before I put them into the box to send them off to the Ebayer that won them and it almost broke my heart in two as I put them away for the final time....


----------



## SAP7

shotgunshane said:


> I didn't think it was released yet. Where can you buy it?




No new stock until December, then eBay and google it for where has it left.


----------



## karmazynowy

Im using Mojo as a DAC to feed my Stax system (SRM 323S + Lambda Nova Signature & PRO), and this is by far the best source i have try. Great synergy, better than Marantz HD-DAC1, Audiolab M-DAC, Hegel HD11 and few others... Very rich and realistic sound.


----------



## salla45

takeanidea said:


> If I can help - I at least know what the T1s sound like as opposed to the HD800s as I owned them at the same time for a year and still own the HD800s.
> I listen to mostly rock music and have my head firmly back in the 60s 70s and 80s so the likes of Led Zepp Fleetwood Mac Pink Floyd I listen to a lot. Elton John , Dire Straits , Joni Mitchell , The Eagles are amongst the 1000s of artists on my playlists. I listen from 320 MP3s up to Quad DSD.
> I found the T1s to be very fast with a very energetic sound, ultimately I sold mine because I preferred the more richer and wider sound of my HD800s. The T1s got a listen just before I put them into the box to send them off to the Ebayer that won them and it almost broke my heart in two as I put them away for the final time....


 
 lovely. I think I'm pretty decided on the T1's for less than half the price of the HD800's, I have to take a view. $$ have to be taken into consideration 
  
 We pretty much share the same taste in music too  - give Steely Dan a whirl with Mojo. It's stunning. Was listening to Pretzel Logic. Incredible.


----------



## Takeanidea

I will get hold of it - I love Steely Dan too


----------



## jlbrach

I found the Mojo to struggle with dynamics with the HD650 on its own. It did good with my easy to drive stuff no problem. The T1 I think will get loud but I'd imagine a separate amp would be needed. The amp section doesn't put out enough for demanding cans IMO.
  
 I couldnt disagree more...i use my LCD-3F without any issue and used my HD800 before i sold it and it was a great match.....other than a dedicated desktop amp you are not gonna do much better on anything as portable as the Mojo is.......the more i use the little guy the more i find myself appreciating it


----------



## iDesign

Having a little fun with the Chrod Mojo. The Mojo combined with the Supreme Sound Lycan (opamp V5) is a rarkable pairing for larger headphones. Combined together, the Lycan and Mojo are both extremely accurate and revealing yet opamps can still be rolled to tailor the sound. Earlier in this thread people have expressed interest in using the Mojo with speakers and the Lycan's pre-amp capability would make it a perfect solution to drive powered speakers from the Mojo. I will post a full review in the coming days but thus far the results are huge-- especially from two _tiny_ devices.


----------



## Libertad

idesign said:


> Having a little fun with the Chrod Mojo. The Mojo combined with the Supreme Sound Lycan (opamp V5) is a rarkable pairing for larger headphones. Combined together, the Lycan and Mojo are both extremely accurate and revealing yet opamps can be rolled to adjust the sound to be more musical or warm. Earlier in this thread people have expressed interest in using the Mojo with speakers and the Lycan's pre-amp capability would make it a perfect solution to drive powered speakers from the Mojo. I will post a full review in the coming days but thus far the results are huge-- especially from two _tiny_ devices.


 
 Did a review of the V5 and found it to be an exceptional performing op amp. I've been following the Lycan thread closely and you've just made it that much more appealing. When i get my next set of large cans the Lycan+Mojo will be my set up as well and I'm happy to know that it looks like its going well.


----------



## Hachiko270296

jlbrach said:


> [COLOR=B22222]I found the Mojo to struggle with dynamics with the HD650 on its own. It did good with my easy to drive stuff no problem. The T1 I think will get loud but I'd imagine a separate amp would be needed. The amp section doesn't put out enough for demanding cans IMO.[/COLOR]
> 
> I couldnt disagree more...i use my LCD-3F without any issue and used my HD800 before i sold it and it was a great match.....other than a dedicated desktop amp you are not gonna do much better on anything as portable as the Mojo is.......the more i use the little guy the more i find myself appreciating it




It just wasn't up to par on its own. With the Ember however, it was great. I thought the amp was pretty weak personally. Those who find it enough, good for them, I wish I felt the same way.


----------



## oliverpool

shotgunshane said:


> I didn't think it was released yet. Where can you buy it?




It was released in Korea for a few weeks now. Strangely when I was in Vietnam last weekend, I saw it at a headphone store there! Picked one up even though I had it on order. Something about high demand and shipping to rest of the world only in early dec.....


----------



## grrorr76

oliverpool said:


> It was released in Korea for a few weeks now. Strangely when I was in Vietnam last weekend, I saw it at a headphone store there! Picked one up even though I had it on order. Something about high demand and shipping to rest of the world only in early dec.....


 

 just out of interest how much does one go for in vietnam.


----------



## salla45

takeanidea said:


> I will get hold of it - I love Steely Dan too


 
 if you have tidal, it's awesome on there. I don't know what they do there, but sometimes the tidal versions are better than anything I have. Even HD and SACD DSD files. The copies I have on PC don't "pop" as much as those on tidal. I wonder if they apply a bit of magic polish at Tidal HQ


----------



## rwelles

After reading the first 90 pages, I went ahead and pulled the trigger. Ordered from Moon-Audio in the morning, I received shipping confirmation from FedEx that afternoon! Should be here this weekend, Can't wait to see the rainbow when I first turn it on!!!
  
 I reviewed the rest of the pages, well just because I hate to be the guy who asks a question answered in a previous post.. (but i skipped posts about android, DAPs, OTGS because I'm a mac guy)
  
 A couple of questions for the Chord team:
  
 1. I understand that Chord does NOT recommend using the adapter below into an Apple lightning/camera dongle with the Mojo:
  

  
 Would the other adapter (⬇︎) mentioned be acceptable?
  

  
 2. Do you anticipate that the upcoming SD card module will be able to be accessed from iOS, Android, and/or Windows smart phones? And what will be the maximum supported card capacity?


----------



## prismstorm

oliverpool said:


> Get the Fiio l19 cable which works perfectly! I shows a few links to some others that work without the cck. I tried the "compatible" ones on eBay and it was a waste of time.


 
  
  


mysony1 said:


> Saw some using this cable to connect directly to the iPhone.


 
 How much is Fiio L19 and is it confirmed that it will surely work between Mojo and iDevices? I spent $3.75 on my cable that doesn't work and if this Fiio cable combined with the wasted cost of my current cable is still cheaper than the official Apple CCK, then I can get this since it's a direct connection between two devices.


----------



## rwelles

prismstorm said:


> How much is Fiio L19 and is it confirmed that it will surely work between Mojo and iDevices? I spent $3.75 on my cable that doesn't work and if this Fiio cable combined with the wasted cost of my current cable is still cheaper than the official Apple CCK, then I can get this since it's a direct connection between two devices.


 

 Also, will the FiiO cable work if the iPhone is in a case??  The lightning end is very wide.


----------



## mscott58

rwelles said:


> After reading the first 90 pages, I went ahead and pulled the trigger. Ordered from Moon-Audio in the morning, I received shipping confirmation from FedEx that afternoon! Should be here this weekend, Can't wait to see the rainbow when I first turn it on!!!
> 
> I reviewed the rest of the pages, well just because I hate to be the guy who asks a question answered in a previous post.. (but i skipped posts about android, DAPs, OTGS because I'm a mac guy)
> 
> ...


 
 Using the Lightning to USB (aka CCK) cable I was able to get the adapter in your first photo to work but not the one in the second photo. The small little adapter is really hard to get to seat correctly, and can slide too far back into the CCK USB jack. I even tried all the tricks of putting a piece of folded paper in and such to hold it in the correct place and still no-go. However, no problem with the larger male-to-micro adapter at all with the Mojo. Cheers


----------



## iDesign

rwelles said:


> 1. I understand that Chord does NOT recommend using the adapter below into an Apple lightning/camera dongle with the Mojo:




Edit: For those looking for more info on this, Rob Watts discuses the Startech USB A to Micro USB B Cable Adapter - Male to Male adapters here: 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/3720#post_12048691


----------



## headwhacker

jlbrach said:


> I found the Mojo to struggle with dynamics with the HD650 on its own. It did good with my easy to drive stuff no problem. The T1 I think will get loud but I'd imagine a separate amp would be needed. The amp section doesn't put out enough for demanding cans IMO.
> 
> I couldnt disagree more...i use my LCD-3F without any issue and used my HD800 before i sold it and it was a great match.....other than a dedicated desktop amp you are not gonna do much better on anything as portable as the Mojo is.......the more i use the little guy the more i find myself appreciating it


 
  
 Of all the full-sized cans I tried, only HE-6 makes Mojo work hard. I don't know about HD-650 but for T1 and HD800, the Mojo does not break a sweat.


----------



## headwhacker

hachiko270296 said:


> It just wasn't up to par on its own. With the Ember however, it was great. I thought the amp was pretty weak personally. Those who find it enough, good for them, I wish I felt the same way.


 
  
 You must be talking about the pairing. right? The Mojo don't just have enough, it has ample headroom to drive full-sized cans.


----------



## highfell

salla45 said:


> Am considering some really good over ears at the moment. Wondering what pairs well with the Mojo.
> 
> I have some AKG3003s and would like to maintain this signature, clarity, detail, etc, basically, but seeking something more comfortable for regular use.
> 
> ...




When I was lucky enough try out the TT, I also demoed Grado GS 1000 and Beydamic T90s and was struck how different they both were to my Sennheiser HD600s. I really liked both and in the end bought a pair of T90s and I find they are a really good match for the Mojo.

The clarity of the T90s lifts off a veil of mist that I otherwise have with the 600s and pair well with the warmth of the Mojo. The T1s , I am sure would also be a great match.


 I realise that you are looking to spend more money than on the T90s but they aren't far off the T1s apparently but for a smidgeon of the cost.


----------



## salla45

highfell said:


> When I was lucky enough try out the TT, I also demoed Grado GS 1000 and Beydamic T90s and was struck how different they both were to my Sennheiser HD600s. I really liked both and in the end bought a pair of T90s and I find they are a really good match for the Mojo.
> 
> The clarity of the T90s lifts off a veil of mist that I otherwise have with the 600s and pair well with the warmth of the Mojo. The T1s , I am sure would also be a great match.
> 
> ...


 
 Jeez, the plot thickens. I've been recommended also the T70P's by someone who says they're better than the T1's, and also a lot cheaper, but then there's the non-P version to consider! Thing is with the 90's they retail here for 400chf and the T1's at 587chf, so there's not so much in it as before (ie about a 3rd of the price when released). The T1 original has tumbled here because of the release of the 2nd gen.
  
 I hear what you say about the HD600's, I have also a pair, and they sound veiled certainly compare to the K3003's. Im looking for that crystal clear sound but from over ears.
  
 I think I'm still swayed by the T1's overall. But currently investigating the T70p's, retailing at 350chf for a "portable" version , ie 32ohms instead of 250ohms. Sure, if I can really get 90% of the t1 sound from some cans half the price, then its a no brainer! It's like going up from the T1's to the HD800's most would say the HD800's are a bit better, but double the price better? Hmmm. 
  
 All input greatly appreciated!


----------



## Duncan

wcdchee said:


> In fact, according to Shigzeo's measurements (if I didn't interpret it incorrectly), as you push the volume up, the mojo actually gets better. It's measurements at max volume are pretty sick.


This was mentioned by a few of us at the beginning of this thread (sorry, I skipped a few pages so as to post this reply, so could've been covered already) the Mojo seems (to me, YMMV) to come to life when the volume is shown as yellow left, green right...


----------



## cho8

idesign said:


> Edit: For those looking for more info on this, Rob Watts discuses the Startech USB A to Micro USB B Cable Adapter - Male to Male adapters here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/3720#post_12048691




Definitely wouldn't recommend the second adapter as it doesn't fit properly into the Apple CCK cable. Haven't tried the first one but don't see a problem if the micro usb section is short as it will then go into the mojo fully. As an aside, the supplied chord cable's micro usb section sticks out a bit so if there is going to bre pressure on the connection I would have thought that connection has a problem too. Also the Lavricables cable works(with my iPod but not so well with my phone)and all the cables have some slight movement on the micro usb side. Waiting for my Fiio cable to come in at some point


----------



## shigzeo

duncan said:


> This was mentioned by a few of us at the beginning of this thread (sorry, I skipped a few pages so as to post this reply, so could've been covered already) the Mojo seems (to me, YMMV) to come to life when the volume is shown as yellow left, green right...


 

 Please don't read that I'm suggesting you raise the volume. Again, I made it clear that these volumes are NOT safe.


----------



## highfell

salla45 said:


> Jeez, the plot thickens. I've been recommended also the T70P's by someone who says they're better than the T1's, and also a lot cheaper, but then there's the non-P version to consider! Thing is with the 90's they retail here for 400chf and the T1's at 587chf, so there's not so much in it as before (ie about a 3rd of the price when released). The T1 original has tumbled here because of the release of the 2nd gen.
> 
> I hear what you say about the HD600's, I have also a pair, and they sound veiled certainly compare to the K3003's. Im looking for that crystal clear sound but from over ears.
> 
> ...




You have to listen to both the T70p and T90, as they utlise either a closed or open system, with the latter providing a bigger soundstage, but then no option to listen in an open air environment.


----------



## Takeanidea

Home setup with Mini Beast and Attenuator Box


----------



## salla45

audionewbi said:


> Okay I am going to attempt to start a new movement, a headphone that is tuned by the ears which created the chord hugo. I know Rob likes the AudioQuest NightHawk but i am still wondering if future entails a headphone production, to me it is only a natural transition, and quiet possibly a lot more possible to do than the DAP concept.


 
 Interesting idea. Am studying possible candidate for purchase at the mo for a 500-1000usd/chf investment to go with the mojo, and its a bit of a minefield. 
  
 Synergy is an important aspect , IMHO. Get it right and it's bliss all the way, get it wrong and there're those niggles which constantly pop up whilst listening which make you look at other options!
  
 like you say the headphone aspect is probably more important right now than the DAP issue. We can work round that; it's an annoyance sometimes that the cables aren't super-ergonomic or that the DAP/DAC pairing is not 100% flush, but it's useable on the whole. It's a niceity to have an ergonomic combo. But the headphone pairing is so important.
  
 Maybe start a repository online for ongoing user feedback with pairings?


----------



## Takeanidea

HD800 in portable mode


----------



## Takeanidea

The Mojo makes every headphone I like sing. If it's inneficient (HE-6) I put it through a huge amp. If it's efficient it sounds just great through the Mojo. There is room in this World for lots of headphones to sound great through the Mojo either in Dac/Amp mode or just Dac mode


----------



## lextek

Really enjoying the Mojo as a DAC feeding a Bottlehead Crack.


----------



## GreenBow

I dont know if I have done a good thing but I have made a Mojo issues thread. I outlined the things and solutions that I found in this Official Thread, all in one place. I hope that it makes it easier for newcomers to find answers. 

As I stated it is not a mojo bashing thread at all. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-this-is-a-mojo-appreciation-thread-and-not-a-mojo-bashing-thread


----------



## salla45

Im a happy camper! Received my fellow head-fi member-made Coax cable today - specially made for the Fiio X3ii. All working well. Nice and discrete...woohoo. So nice to have my DAP working again. Phone was ok, but so much nicer to have the DAP ergonomics and aesthetics.


----------



## ClieOS

Here is the coax cable I made for Mojo (top). The other one is for micro iDSD.


----------



## derGabe

salla45 said:


> Im a happy camper! Received my fellow head-fi member-made Coax cable today - specially made for the Fiio X3ii. All working well. Nice and discrete...woohoo. So nice to have my DAP working again. Phone was ok, but so much nicer to have the DAP ergonomics and aesthetics.


 
 Glad it did work out that well for you, David. Appreciate your support.


----------



## alan_g

think I'm going to need a coaxial cable once i get my mojo


----------



## salla45

dergabe said:


> Glad it did work out that well for you, David. Appreciate your support.


 
 Thanks Martin. I didn't want to name you as the craftsman until you had given me the all clear!
  
 for those interested, derGabe did a fine job with my special Fiio X3ii. cable
  
 I did mod it slightly this afternoon, shortened it further and gave it a SUGRU makeover, came out quite well!! I can plug in my double plug system as well, without needing to unplug the player


----------



## mjdutton

Just been on a flight and the people in front of me were talking about the Mojo and the accessories that are coming out.  They discussed the SD module which allows you to plug in an SD card and play music in any format. It has 3 buttons at the end for play/pause, back and forward and is powered by an FPGA controller.  I don't know if they were dealers or people from Chord Electronics, but very interesting.


----------



## bflat

mjdutton said:


> Just been on a flight and the people in front of me were talking about the Mojo and the accessories that are coming out.  They discussed the SD module which allows you to plug in an SD card and play music in any format. It has 3 buttons at the end for play/pause, back and forward and is powered by an FPGA controller.  I don't know if they were dealers or people from Chord Electronics, but very interesting.


 

 Adding bluetooth such that an app can both display the tracks and remote control the module would basically turn Mojo into a DAP and there would be no need for any wires between phone and Mojo.


----------



## tmarshl

obsidyen said:


> Mojo is the single best dac/amp I've ever owned. I had Hugo and I didn't even like it as I like Mojo. I always prefer active systems for Hi-Fi setups (Meridian system in the living room, Dali Kubik system in the bedroom) so I don't need dac only functionality. Hugo is maybe stellar in that area but its headphone output was on the bright/cold side for me. I like a little warmness but not too much. For instance, iDSD Micro was very powerful but also overly warm. It felt like eating desserts all the time, after a while you just want a salty steak or döner kebab, not a cake or pie. Mojo strikes the perfect balance. Its headphone output has a full, neutral sound with just a touch of warmness. I prefer that sound to Hugo's with headphones. Thanks to Chord Electronics, Rob, Frank and everyone else for making the single best dac/amp for daily headphone use.


 

 +1
  
 I must agree.  I also had the Hugo, and I like the Mojo even better so far.  I just received the Mojo yesterday, charged it up and listened to it last night.  I felt like the middle bear of the 3 bears, because the Mojo performance was "just right"  For my listening room rig I am using STAX SR-009s driven by a Blue Hawaii Special Edition electrostatic amplifier which I have found near perfect after trying many other combinations.  The mobile combination of iPhone 6 > Chord Mojo > JH13 ciems comes closer than any other mobile combination I have tried.


----------



## che15

oliverpool said:


> Get the Fiio l19 cable which works perfectly! I shows a few links to some others that work without the cck. I tried the "compatible" ones on eBay and it was a waste of time.



May I ask where u got that cable, it shows not for sale yet?


----------



## Libertad

what is the cheapest otg transport that you folks are using seems my phone isnt able to support otg audio out


----------



## che15

Will the Mojo work with a samsung tablet if yes which is the best app to play music from an SDcard?
 Thanks in advance guys


----------



## mattloh99

Hello guys, I'm in Bangkok for 4 days holidays and I am back with mojo from Munkonggadget and charging it right now. During my session on demoing the mojo I can't get my Sony xperia zl Mobile phone to work it with mojo with USB otg using hiby player. The salesperson says it won't work with Sony Mobile phone. Any of you guys encountered it? 
Another things is I need any headfier in Bangkok to help me find a coaxial cable to use with my dap. I thought they got sell it but they don't and they have no idea where to get it. I hope Bangkok headfier suggested that not too expensive because right now I have the mojo but can't listen to it. I will be leaving this Sat.
Thanks for anyone that can help out. The time here now is 2:15am.


----------



## DanBa

libertad said:


> what is the cheapest otg transport that you folks are using seems my phone isnt able to support otg audio out


 
  
 $50 Motorola Moto E LTE as far as I know:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Verizon-Moto-E-Prepaid-Smartphone/44052006
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7470#post_12103022
  
 I’m wondering if the $10 LG Sunrise L15G and Lucky LG16 are dual role (USB host/USB peripheral) Android devices.
 http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/16/android-phone-walmart/
  
 The insertion of the micro USB OTG plug (i.e. ID pin 4 grounded) of a USB OTG cable into the micro USB receptacle of a dual-role Android device shall configure the Android device to USB host mode, able to work with a standard USB DAC like the Chord Mojo always operating as USB peripheral. 
  
 An Android device doesn't need to have native USB audio: the USB audio soft drivers of USB Audio Player PRO (UAPP) and Onkyo HF Player are compatible with the Chord Mojo.


----------



## DanBa

mattloh99 said:


> Hello guys, I'm in Bangkok for 4 days holidays and I am back with mojo from Munkonggadget and charging it right now. During my session on demoing the mojo I can't get my Sony xperia zl Mobile phone to work it with mojo with USB otg using hiby player. The salesperson says it won't work with Sony Mobile phone. Any of you guys encountered it?
> Another things is I need any headfier in Bangkok to help me find a coaxial cable to use with my dap. I thought they got sell it but they don't and they have no idea where to get it. I hope Bangkok headfier suggested that not too expensive because right now I have the mojo but can't listen to it. I will be leaving this Sat.
> Thanks for anyone that can help out. The time here now is 2:15am.


 
  
 The Xperia ZL is a dual-role Android device: it can work with a standard USB peripheral like the Mojo.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
_Android USB audio - A list of stock Android-powered devices reportedly interworking with compatible USB DAC_
  
 May be your USB OTG cable is malfunctioning: test with another cable.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
_Android USB audio - Faq_
  
 Or may be the USB audio soft driver of HibyMusic is not compatible with Mojo: test with USB Audio Player PRO (UAPP) or Onkyo HF Player (they are recommended by Chord).


----------



## Wyd4

mattloh99 said:


> Hello guys, I'm in Bangkok for 4 days holidays and I am back with mojo from Munkonggadget and charging it right now. During my session on demoing the mojo I can't get my Sony xperia zl Mobile phone to work it with mojo with USB otg using hiby player. The salesperson says it won't work with Sony Mobile phone. Any of you guys encountered it?
> Another things is I need any headfier in Bangkok to help me find a coaxial cable to use with my dap. I thought they got sell it but they don't and they have no idea where to get it. I hope Bangkok headfier suggested that not too expensive because right now I have the mojo but can't listen to it. I will be leaving this Sat.
> Thanks for anyone that can help out. The time here now is 2:15am.




I have the z3 compact and the mojo works natively. Can't speak for the z1 though.

That being said I have had issues with hiby crashing with my nexus 5x and z3 with mojo. Never had a problem with my aegis.

USB audio player pro is Rick solid though


----------



## Libertad

danba said:


> $50 Motorola Moto E LTE as far as I know:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Verizon-Moto-E-Prepaid-Smartphone/44052006
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7470#post_12103022
> 
> ...


 
 i have the onkyo player app on my LG pulse and it wont detect the mojo even on my new otg cable hmm


----------



## Barra

*Mojo Listening Impressions*: Last night @Torq was nice enough to allow me to hear his Mojo as well as some of his other gear, and I can easily say that the Mojo is indeed a special unit. Let me reference that by saying that coming from RMAF last month, the only two DAPs/DAC-AMPs that i felt were special were the AK380 and the Paw Gold. In terms of SQ, IMO - the Mojo is better than the 380 and equal or better than the Gold: _*Mojo>=Paw Gold>AK380*_. Usability of the three are obviously a very different story.
  
*Notes*:

*Biggest Take Away - Cables Matter!*:
I started listening with the AK100ii > Torq's optical > Mojo = ok SQ. Compared to other options, it sounded great, but no big deal. My $80, 80hr, BH2 amp sounded just as good set back a little farther, with better transparency and maybe a little more slam. The Mojo sounded conjested in the mids making it sound a little narrow. It was warm and fun, but not what I was expecting based on reviews. Torq suggested moving to USB as his optical was long and cheap plastic.
Moved to: iPhone6 > USB > Mojo = Awesomeness! Now this is what I was expecting - full sized, lush, detailed sound, with intimacy and prat. What a difference, the optical was definitely affecting performance - day and night.
Tried my optical: AK100ii > my optical > Mojo = great SQ. To see if it was just the cable, I tried my mid tier optical, still long and plastic, but a better build quality. The results were that the SQ lost the mid congestion, but it still was not up to the USB SQ. The difference was the sound stage and transparency.
Input SQ Conclusion: USB >> My Opt >> Torq's Opt - it was a big difference. I did not have a short high quality glass optical to compare to see if it closed the gap, but I learned that even a cheap USB setup was out of this world SQ compared to mid class optical. *TAKE AWAY: Don't base your SQ option on trying only one input type as all inputs are not created equal.*

*SQ: *This is very subjective and based on my preferences and pairings, but we are really splitting hairs in SQ at this level. The AK100ii was great by itself and would delight most people in a vacuum, but adding the BH2 amp adds a full sized sound with better sound stage and dynamics. This combo beats the AK380 by itself, and matches the Paw Gold. Substituting the Mojo adds some magic that increases musicality a notch - but it is not a huge difference. Is it worth the $599 - that is up to you. I am sure that I will get the Mojo at some point, but given the performance of my BH2 and the 80 hour battery, I am not in a big hurry. But it  is close  to the top of my list.
*Pairing*: Most of my listening was with my Hidition NT6pro CIEMs, some with Torq's SE846. Both were great pairings. While I never got around to trying my HD700s or the LCD2.2, I cannot see any reason that they would not pair well as the Mojo has an easy pairing tonality to it and had ample power to drive them. Both the HD700 and my LCD2.2 are driven well by my BH2 and I think that the Mojo matches or beats its drive.
*NT6pro*: This CIEMs are top notch and scale very well with great transparency. The value add for the Mojo pairing is that the details scale with the SQ and intimate Mojo sound stage and the dynamics go even bigger. Yes the NT6pro scales much higher with the Ygg/Rok stack as might be expected, but there is a nice musicality to the Mojo that makes the pairing very addicting. The NT6pro typically likes everything but a bright non-dynamic source which the Mojo is the opposite. Great pairing, moving on.
*SE846*: Loved the 846 and surprisingly got a nice seal. My strange ear canals don't play nice with many universal IEMs, but no problem here. My draw to the 846 was the bass head reviews that it seems to get as a fun IEM. However, it was surprisingly transparent and bass was definitely tight and in check. No fart cannon here. In fact, the NT6pro has significantly more bass impact, quality, and reach into the sub range. I also noticed that the bass only came out to play on certain songs while seeming absent in comparison to my NT6pro in others. I suspect an uneven bass response with a hump somewhere, but don't remember reading about that. The NT6pro definitely has more rumble too. However, overall, the SQ of the 846 was outstanding for a universal, but the NT6pro as you may suspect was better in every way. Torq changed the filters from the bright to the bass focused so I could hear the difference. What surprised me was that the bass stayed the same, but the treble quantity was reduced to focus on the bass more. Not really a huge difference as the 846 retained its unexpected transparency and detailed performance. BTW, I was not listening for the hiss that Torq mentioned with the Mojo/846 pairing, but it was not apparent enough for me to hear it with casual listening. I may not still have that frequency range working at 50 years of age.

*RSA Intruder*: I also got a chance to compare Torq's RSA Intruder to the BH2 and Mojo. It has a dark presentation throughout the frequency range and is appealing compared to my AK100ii direct HO, but is easily beat by the Mojo in direct comparison and maybe only a hair better than my BH2. In fact, I would call my BH2 equivalent with a slightly different signature. However, it is a very busy design and has a proprietary charger and less battery life so I prefer to stay with my much more compact BH2.
  
 Overall, I really enjoyed trying everything, thank you @Torq. I want a Mojo even if it is only a slight SQ increase, it is significant to me. I suspect that the Mojo is one of those devices that has a SQ that grows on you over time. However, everything came back into perspective when Torq played his speaker system which HPs can never measure up to for me.
  
SO I HAVE TO ASK: Has anyone with the fancy short glass AK optical cable done an in depth comparison to the USB input to see which is superior?
  
 I try to stay away from USB, but the SQ difference was stark when anything less than optimal optical was used. I guess it is an advantage that I can just use my phone rather than taking the AK on vacation. I would not be as concern about breaking the Mojo as I am with the AK - the Mojo is more stout with no glass to worry about.


----------



## SAP7

Take it the USB and iPhone 6 combo described above use thed camera connector cable? 
Which rather removes any point paying for a high end USB...


----------



## Barra

gurdipurdi said:


> Received my Mojo last saturday, I liked what I heard but after a week I came to the decision it's not the best match for my Hidition NT6. The sibilance is a tad to much. The NT6's are quite bright, after a week of receiving these somewhere in January I bought the Whiplash Hybrid V3 to tame done treble, this was an overall improvement. (Note: not every NT6 owner had problems with the stock cable, so it might be that I'm more sensitive for this problem.) Yet with the Mojo it's fatiguing to listen to for long times. I must add, I really don't think this has to do with the Mojo. I connected the Mojo to my home rig, which is warm from neutral compared to my CIEM's and the sound was spectacular for such a small package, I had the impressions it came near my Minimax Dac Plus (with Dexa SE op-amps). Just did a quick test with my dad Senn HD-25, and it sounds great, probably the best I heard the HD-25. And then switching to my NT6's everything betters technically, but after a while the doubt rises. I think another aspect is that both components are rather good with retreiving detail, to the point of to much details.
> 
> I think it's clear that I'm not blaming either device, just the synergy. And I think that everyone considering the Mojo owes themselves to try and listen. I think that for the majority of phones it's a great match. I will try the X7 next.


 
 That is surprising, I have the NT6pros, but they are very related. I found no sibilance at all with the Mojo. In fact, it paired very well. However, I did find out that not all inputs are created equal and that the low end optical destroyed the SQ. Did you try all the input choices? I found that even a cheap USB works great so it makes for a great baseline.


----------



## stevemiddie

mattloh99 said:


> Hello guys, I'm in Bangkok for 4 days holidays and I am back with mojo from Munkonggadget and charging it right now. During my session on demoing the mojo I can't get my Sony xperia zl Mobile phone to work it with mojo with USB otg using hiby player. The salesperson says it won't work with Sony Mobile phone. Any of you guys encountered it?
> Another things is I need any headfier in Bangkok to help me find a coaxial cable to use with my dap. I thought they got sell it but they don't and they have no idea where to get it. I hope Bangkok headfier suggested that not too expensive because right now I have the mojo but can't listen to it. I will be leaving this Sat.
> Thanks for anyone that can help out. The time here now is 2:15am.


 
  
 Go to Jet Live Audio.  They are located in Exchange Tower next to the Asoke BTS. Go through Exit 3 there is a walkway which will take you directly into Exchange Tower. 
  
 They've got everything.
  
 http://www.jetliveaudio.com/index.php?mo=10&art=41937173


----------



## lextek

sap7 said:


> Take it the USB and iPhone 6 combo described above use thed camera connector cable?
> Which rather removes any point paying for a high end USB...



My thinking.


----------



## bflat

danba said:


> The Xperia ZL is a dual-role Android device: it can work with a standard USB peripheral like the Mojo.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
> _Android USB audio - A list of stock Android-powered devices reportedly interworking with compatible USB DAC_
> 
> ...


 

 As with all portables with micro SD slots, if it only support SDHC, the largest card you can put in is 32 GB. If the specs are not clear, it's better to assume "Up to 32 GB" means SDHC.
  
 What you want is SDXC which supports up to 2 TB. Here is the official compatibility chart:
  
 https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/compatibility/index.html


----------



## glider

Case option: Case Logic TBC-401 (Amazon US)
  

 Pretty much a perfect fit for Mojo plus supplied short cable (wouldn't fit a much longer/bulkier cable). Scuff/fluff/spill rather than impact protection, but just the right size.


----------



## jp11801

I am using my iPhone 6 plus to DLNA my high res files to the mojo using Plex as my media server and the Ne Player as a high res player on my phone. Sounds great and to my ears bests the ibasso as a transport


----------



## shotgunshane

I use this to take my ak120>mojo. I keep the USB charging cable that came with the ak120 in the front zipper pocket. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/lowepro-newport-30-camera-case-black-galaxy-blue/6314957.p?id=1218727559447&skuId=6314957


----------



## Wyd4

I keep mine in this.
  
 Got it from JB-HiFi in Melbourne.
  

  
 There is a Sony z3 Compact strapped to my mojo, my ASG2.5 Iems, my Koss Porta-Pro's and my Alien.

 There is still room so I think I might chuck my Cozoy Aegis in there for good measure in case my battery gets too low on my mojo.


----------



## milkyspray

Everyone! Mojo for sale...check my listings, "you know you want too!"


----------



## mjdutton

bflat said:


> Adding bluetooth such that an app can both display the tracks and remote control the module would basically turn Mojo into a DAP and there would be no need for any wires between phone and Mojo.


 

 I think the bluetooth is going to be a separate accessory.


----------



## mattloh99

@Danba and Wyd4. Thanks for the links and your comments. I don't know why after I read your comments and try again with my USB otg, it works with my phone. Feeling excited to burn in my mojo now and thanks to all that's help. 


Matt


----------



## oliverpool

Rob,
  
 I know some have asked and timeframe can be a pain once you have given one. But do you know when we can expect to see one of the cases you showed us for protecting the Mojo?


----------



## oliverpool

che15 said:


> May I ask where u got that cable, it shows not for sale yet?


 
  
 I got mine from a headphone shop in Vietnam over the weekend! Strange right. It has been released in korea for weeks but the rest of the world shipping seems to be delayed for some reasons. They said they had more orders then they expected.


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Fiio L19, travelling with Mojo
  

  

 This Taobao cable also works on my iOS 8.3.... ipod touch
  
 Thanks @seeteeyou for his resourceful advice
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?spm=a312a.7728556.1414651174895.3.mJ5jGF&scm=1007.10146.12547.0&id=44240667193&pvid=e0a2074e-7b36-4e7e-84fd-946f5cd4a523
  
 I am not going to AB between the two cables as I have a healthy social life. lol


----------



## ykurtz

Purchased the Mojo a few weeks ago and have been using it as part of my travel rig.  Wow.  When you travel a lot you start to expect having to 'settle' for stuff.  But with the Mojo, I felt like I was getting a top notch music listening experience while I'm on the plane or in my hotel room.  I'd much rather listen to good music in the hotel room:  there are only so many Law and Order reruns one's brain can handle, and while Forensic Files is interesting, I've seen them all at least three times.
  
 Anyway, I took the Mojo with me while visiting a fellow audiophile in Vermont and he was blown away by it.  He's used to a home rig with 3K+ amp, 2K+ CD player, et al.  He really liked how the Mojo resolved all of his favorite music in such a small package.  I think he'll be getting one shortly.
  
 Next to my HD800s, my best audio purchase of the year.


----------



## highfell

I took the plunge and bought a pair of SE846s.

For me ZERO hiss with the Mojo.

Initial impressions - first few hours - are wow, sounds great. Compared to TF10s, the SE846 provide a 3D/holographic projection of sound that I didn't have before.

Still using blue inserts so I have the fun of trying different filters to come.

Very nice com combination.


----------



## salla45

highfell said:


> I took the plunge and bought a pair of SE846s.
> 
> For me ZERO hiss with the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
 nice. I would be v keen to try the SE846's. I was 5050 for a long time between them and the K3003's. In the end I went for the AKGs. It was a toss up between brightness and darkness, and the light won 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - However, I've always got them in mind. Bet they do sound nice with the Mojo. What sort of lights are you getting on the volume? With the K3's Im never really going above the double reds and even then sometimes dipping below.


----------



## psikey

oliverpool said:


> Rob,
> 
> I know some have asked and timeframe can be a pain once you have given one. But do you know when we can expect to see one of the cases you showed us for protecting the Mojo?


 
  
 I emailed them t a coupe of week ago about accessories (especially SD card one) and couldn't tell me anything other than it wont be this year but early next year.


----------



## viper2377

My Mojo should be in tomorrow, pretty excited to hear what all the excitement is about!! Enjoy the holiday everyone!


----------



## mattloh99

Hello guys, sorry to ask a question again. When I switch off the mojo I have the click sound from the mojo and the headphone out. Is it normal ? 

Matt


----------



## headwhacker

mattloh99 said:


> Hello guys, sorry to ask a question again. When I switch off the mojo I have the click sound from the mojo and the headphone out. Is it normal ?
> 
> Matt


 
 Yes


----------



## mattloh99

Thanks @headwhacker. If so then hopefully everything will be alright when going back to Penang. 
Enjoy my mojo happily. Thanks guys


Matt


----------



## 06S2k07Si

Hey guys... Just looking for a comparison... Anyone heard the Hifiman HM-901s vs the Mojo?


----------



## highfell

salla45 said:


> nice. I would be v keen to try the SE846's. I was 5050 for a long time between them and the K3003's. In the end I went for the AKGs. It was a toss up between brightness and darkness, and the light won :atsmile:  - However, I've always got them in mind. Bet they do sound nice with the Mojo. What sort of lights are you getting on the volume? With the K3's Im never really going above the double reds and even then sometimes dipping below.




Yes the SE846s are a step change up from the TF10s. I could tell the difference (improvement) immediately. I didn't have to do a number of A/B comparisons , ie was that cymbal that bit clearer, the drum skin that bit taughter- it was just that obvious.

In terms of colour , i am in the pink or red zone on a noisy train. I did a count back to zero colour / no volume and I was six clicks away from that if that helps. But with the Shure large olives, I have good noise isolation.


----------



## imattersuk

My review of a quality USB cable that i'm using with great success with the Mojo can be found here;
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb/reviews/14610
  
 Has taken it to a new level, I continue to be amazed by the Mojo and now even more impressed that i've managed to squeeze even more performance out of it with a simple cable upgrade. Usb is certainly the way to go at the moment, planning to test a higher quality optical cable next as i've been frustrated by the difference between USB and optical to date.


----------



## jlbrach

IEM's do not require much volume...I find myself dark red to a bit louder for my LCD-3F and most often dark red for my Ethers with some low volume recordings requiring a bit higher.....I guess i do not listen very loud because others seem to crank it up so much louder


----------



## singleended58

jlbrach said:


> IEM's do not require much volume...I find myself dark red to a bit louder for my LCD-3F and most often dark red for my Ethers with some low volume recordings requiring a bit higher.....I guess i do not listen very loud because others seem to crank it up so much louder




Both volume are red which is enough loud for my IE800.


----------



## petetheroadie

Are there any UK mojo stockists that ship to Ireland?


----------



## GreenBow

petetheroadie said:


> Are there any UK mojo stockists that ship to Ireland?


 

 Amazon UK stock the Mojo.


----------



## petetheroadie

greenbow said:


> Amazon UK stock the Mojo.




Yeah, I tried a few sellers on Amazon UK and none shipped to Ireland


----------



## cloudkicker

After reading a previous post about how optical sounds smoother compared to USB I decided to give it a shot and I have to say I'm surprised. Very liquid and easy to listen to. Maybe not as detailed, but very enjoyable. I've tried it two ways. First with the optical out of my Mac. At work I used a DAC from HiFimeDIY to convert the audio to an optical out to feed the Mojo. This works as the DAC doesn't require any drivers. I'm even finding low quality MP3s easy to listen to. Now if only the iPhone had an optical out like the Macs.


----------



## reihead

petetheroadie said:


> Yeah, I tried a few sellers on Amazon UK and none shipped to Ireland


 
  
 I got mine from Amazon UK, try with Nintronics. Fast delivery


----------



## reihead

lextek said:


> Really enjoying the Mojo as a DAC feeding a Bottlehead Crack.


 
  
 Same here, which headphone are you using mainly?


----------



## imattersuk

reihead said:


> I got mine from Amazon UK, try with Nintronics. Fast delivery


 
 Got mine from Nintronics in person, nice people to deal with, they have their own website if you don't want to go through amazon.


----------



## petetheroadie

Thanks, got sorted out by Phil from Custom Cables.


----------



## Ithilstone

_There is always the first time they say. I would like to thank Levi aka Musicday for this opportunity and without further ado:_
  
 Chord Mojo arrived in small box, but true surprise came after unpacking. My first thought was “Wow it is really small” then second, after I picked it up: “uhu but that bugger is heavy”.
 No, of course it is not but unit's weight cannot be anticipated by its looks.
 Mojo is “wearing full metal jacket”  and coming straight out of box felt really cold, as it turned out that changed very quickly – but more about it after brief introduction of my ”testing rig”  and “methodology”.
  
 PC > optical > Foobar > WASAPI (Event) > NuForce HDP > NVA AP20 >
 - Hifiman HE-6
 - Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO 250 ohm
 - Superlux HD681 EVO (second gen. with velour pads)
 Moto G (1st Gen) > USB OTG > Fiio E7 (non K) >
 - Audio-Technica ATH-CKX9IS
 - Koss PortaPRO
  
 Tracks used for testing are my trusted*:
 The Head-Fi/HDtracks Open Your Ears –  96kHz/24bit version
 HDtracks 2014 Sampler
 and HDtracks 2015 Sampler
  
  
*About Chord Mojo:*
 I’m not going to list the whole spec here. It is available from Chords’s web site and other places online. My subjective impressions and the DAC's major features include...
  
 -          Mojo Plays all files from 32kHz to 768kHz up to 32bit
 -          Native DSD up to quad 256
 -          Li-Po battery lasts up to 10h
  
*Setting things up:*
 Mojo + Moto G – everything just works, connect one with another using OTG USB cable and you ready to roll. Perfect couple. (btw for some reason Mojo as well as Fiio E7 are not detected by Moto G 3rd Gen while NuForce HDP works well with both phones)
 Mojo + PC
 Also very simple just download driver, install, reboot, connect Mojo with usb or coaxial cable and job done. In Foobar you need to set output, preferably to “DSD: ASIO: Chord” – it will play all supported files or you can set it as “WASAPI (event): Chord” but that setting will not let you play DSD natively and you will be limited to PCM output mode.
  
  
*Let’s begin with Mojo as a portable DAC/amp*
 My first source was Moto G with Poweramp player app. I Started with Audio-Technica ATH-CKX9IS my trusted go to portables. First track I played a jazz version of Pink Floyd “Money” by Sam Yahel, Mike Moreno, Ari Hoenig, Seamus Blake from “Open Your Ears” album and first surprise, I always thought that bass is a bit muffed on those headphones but with Mojo bass was clearer and more punchy and somehow more pleasing and less coloured – and it is not very bassy track. So quick swap to Fiio E7 and I was welcomed by familiar slightly muffed warmer bass. Couple of next tracks only confirmed that Mojo is in completely different league. It should be expected, after all Mojo is around 6 times more expensive than E7 when new plus has 5 years of technological advance, nevertheless the way Mojo transformed my humble  Audio-Technica came as a huge surprise.

 Those days there is one app I use a lot  on the go: is Radio Paradise App – it allows you to listen to radio - streaming in AAC 320 – I took Mojo for a walk and spent a very pleasant hour – Mojo did an excellent job with all those lossy tracks. I also took with me Koss PortaPro unfortunately day was a bit windy and  PortaPros don’t offer much of a isolation I only listen to one or two tracks – so not much to report here.
 I was really impressed with how my Audio-Technica changed plugged to Mojo that I really didn't want to go back home.

*Next test – Mojo vs NuForce HDP*
 NuForce is a desktop DAC/amp and even if equipped with a third party battery is not really portable therefore I swapped the source and plugged both DACs to PC using USB. I also picked up Beyerdynamic DT 990. DT 990’s were my go to headphones for a long time even when I owed Stax SR-404 – A bit too far on a bright side but overall very good headphones. Couple of tracks into testing session and I liked them even more on Mojo. More spacious sound stage, a notch punchier but less harsh tremble. Bass on level with NuForce maybe a bit more precise. Two tracks stranded out both completely different but effect similar “Allegro from Symphony No. 6 in G minor” and “Fireopal (Acoustic Version)” Mojo just simply takes you there.
 After DT990 time came for another cheapos – this time a bit of underdog Superlux HD681 EVO
 Again Mojo transformed those headphones– it somewhat took all what’s good about them but didn't put any emphasis on their shortcomings. Superlux are fun sounding headphones even more fun with Mojo with addition of healthy dose of clarity. That pair really shine on all those bass filled tracks.
  
*Last test took me the longest time and with a surprising outcome.*
 I left universe of dynamic and entered the plane of plenars. Where to me there is only one King and his name is Hifiman HE-6
 Both Nuforce and Mojo has no chance to drive those monsters so I could only compare their DAC sections.
 Both DACs were plugged via USB and connected  to my Amp of choice NVA AP20**. 
 I listened to all test tracks front to back, swapping DACs and something started to occur to me. Mojo with transparent amp and very precise, fast and reviling HE-6’s was just too much, There was too much micro details, everything sounded just a notch too sharp for my liking – yes sound stage was wider and deeper and you could pinpoint everything in that space but things started to be too separated, instruments didn’t blend in as intended, things become a bit dry, voices lost a touch of realism.
 I added many more tracks to compression – from Infected Mushroom – “The Messenger 2012” and Iron Maiden – “The Number Of The Beast” to Dave Matthews – “Stay Or Leave” and Dead Can Dance – “The Host Of Seraphim”. From Red Book to Hi-Res and vinyl rips, all  with same outcome.
  
 Another thing to mention is that Mojo and HE-6s were truly ruthless with bad recordings – no fun to listen to at all – I found that I started to lose the joy of listening to music – instead I started to focus too much on distractions.
  
 Above description sound much worst that the reality – all of it took me 3 days to put into words – Mojo has a really exceptional DAC section It just doesn't work well with HE-6s unless you like details in your face and sound stage neatly separated with scalpel.
  
*Short conclusion:*
 Let’s kick off with “giant killer” statement – Simple answer is: I don’t know! Never owned any giant DAC or a headphone amp. All of my gear is rather small.
  
 I believe that Mojo is a very good at what it is intended to be used as – a portable DAC/amp – works very well with small and big dynamic headphones, also helps cheaper headphones punch above their weight. Even though is clearly made to shine with Hi-Res or Ultra Hi-Res – does really good job with lossy recordings.
 A bit pricy but it is Chord after all. 
  
*What's good:*
 - Small size and really well made product with very good finish.
 - Does everything as advertise and does it flawlessly.
 - Sound quality! 
  

*Noted Flaws:*
 - It is scary how warm/hot Mojo becomes when in use during charging – test unit arrived completely drained and I almost dropped it when I picked it up after initial 15 minutes of use while charging it.
 It should be mentioned that Chord _recommend charging with Mojo switched off._ For safety Mojo has inbuilt thermal cut-out (sic!)
 - From manual “for line level mode (3V) press both volume buttons together when switching on the unit”. Mojo will not remember that setting after power down but will remember other settings like volume level. In my book it just renders Mojo useless in stationary rig. Chord clearly don’t want to cannibalise its Hugo and Hugo TT – I don’t see any other reason for 2 headphone outputs instead of replacing one with dedicated line out.
 - Volume control – there is something very unnatural and awkward about those two volume balls.
 I understand that some people actually do like it but I am not one of them
  
*Disclaimer:*
 I am strong believer in A/B testing therefore all comparison was made with gear at hand –  no references or comparing  to any other gear I have owned or listened to for longer periods. I know it is non - standard practice but I also know how biased (flawed) memory can be – especially mine.
  
 *- I am using those tracks for couple of reason: firstly “Samplers” are very good quality and allow to test across many types of music plus can be download for free. “Open Your Ears” is very reasonably priced and was put together as a testing album. I know them quite well and used often to compare gear. There is also one more thing – I don’t particularly like any of those songs so there is no emotional attachment – which I found helps a lot if I want to stay as objective as possible.  
 **- I listened to a number of amps with HE-6s, dedicated as well as vintage and new speaker amps and even though some were better in one way or the other, overall NVA always came on top. (with Dillan’s “_dill3000” _monster amp coming close but there is a huge price difference)


----------



## GreenBow

@Ithilstone About this part of your post:
  
*Noted Flaws:*
 - It is scary how warm/hot Mojo becomes when in use during charging – test unit arrived completely drained and I almost dropped it when I picked it up after initial 15 minutes of use while charging it.
 It should be mentioned that Chord is advising against charging and using it at the same time. For safety it has inbuilt thermal cut-out (sic!)
  
  
 Please where have you read that Chord advise against charging and playing at the same time?
  
 I read the following on the Chord website:-
_Can I play and charge Mojo at the same time?_ _Sure you can, just remember that Mojo will get hot to touch if you play and charge._
  
 I read this in the Chord Mojo Manual:-
_We recommend charging with Mojo switched off._
_Charging with Mojo switched on and playing is possible, but the time taken to fully charge will be
 considerably longer_
_It is normal for Mojo to become warm when charging especially if switched on and playing at the same
 time._
  
 The manual implies that the time of charging is the issue when playing and charging together. The implication applied about temperature when charging doesn't state the level of heat is the issue. It states technically that it is especially likely to become warm when charging and playing. Not that it's likely to become especially warm.
  
 As far as I know many people are using it as a desktop DAC. In which situation once the battery is fully charged, power to the battery is stopped, (until required again).
  
 I think if it were the case that Chord advise against charging and playing it might likely change the practicality. It would be a deciding factor to some.


----------



## Ithilstone

Hi there - yes it might be over simplification on my side but if somebody recommend charging with item being switch off there is a reason for that. From my understanding it only has something to do with thermal cut out - From Chord FAQ 
My Mojo is warm, why is it not working? Mojo has an inbuilt thermal cutout for your safety. If Mojos internal temperature exceeds safe levels then the unit will not function. Please leave Mojo to cool, ideally somewhere out of direct sunlight, for up to ten minutes and try again.

  I will change that bit anyway in my review - to make it clearer
 Thanx for pointing it out


----------



## GreenBow

ithilstone said:


> Hi there - yes it might be over simplification on my side but if somebody recommend charging with item being switch off there is a reason for that. From my understanding it only has something to do with thermal cut out - From Chord FAQ
> My Mojo is warm, why is it not working? Mojo has an inbuilt thermal cutout for your safety. If Mojos internal temperature exceeds safe levels then the unit will not function. Please leave Mojo to cool, ideally somewhere out of direct sunlight, for up to ten minutes and try again.
> 
> I will change that bit anyway in my review - to make it clearer
> Thanx for pointing it out


 

 Yep. Thank you for replying. I was hoping that was the case. Meaning I was hoping there wasn't a red line from Chord otherwise. I think it would be a deciding factor for me of purchase.
  
 The thremal cut-out is a little unnerving because I wondered if it might become a persitent issue in summer. However someone, a user assured me that would not be the case.
  
 I was just a moment ago having images in my head about fitting a heatink to the Mojo, when on dektop. No reason why not though. A little fan would be cool too; (pun). I mean some people have valve amps with all sorts of glass hardware sitting on top. (Glass which is a danger zone in my opinion, and an accident waiting to happen.)
  
 I would honestly be distraught though if the Mojo was regularly cutting out in summer. I need something plugged into my computer permanently. I like the Mojo having the ability to be turned off too. I have an issue with my meridian Explorer since it is on whenever the computer is.


----------



## headwhacker

ithilstone said:


> *Noted Flaws:*
> - From manual “for line level mode (3V) press both volume buttons together when switching on the unit”. Mojo will not remember that setting after power down but will remember other settings like volume level. In my book it just renders Mojo useless in stationary rig. Chord clearly don’t want to cannibalise its Hugo and Hugo TT – I don’t see any other reason for 2 headphone outputs instead of replacing one with dedicated line out.


 
 You can manually adjust the Mojo's volume buttons to the same color as when the line out is activated. That would allow Mojo to remember it.
  
 As mentioned many times the analog out of Mojo is not your traditional amp. It is in simple terms a dedicated lineout with low ouput impedance and high output power. The headphone out is the line out and vise versa.


----------



## headwhacker

ithilstone said:


> Hi there - yes it might be over simplification on my side but if somebody recommend charging with item being switch off there is a reason for that. From my understanding it only has something to do with thermal cut out - From Chord FAQ
> My Mojo is warm, why is it not working? Mojo has an inbuilt thermal cutout for your safety. If Mojos internal temperature exceeds safe levels then the unit will not function. Please leave Mojo to cool, ideally somewhere out of direct sunlight, for up to ten minutes and try again.
> 
> I will change that bit anyway in my review - to make it clearer
> Thanx for pointing it out


 
  
 I'm with you on this one. Mojo dissipates a lot of heat while charging and playback at the same time makes to a point that it feels too hot and uncomfortable to touch. It's good thta it has a built-in heat protection. But I'd rather not listen to it while it's charging.


----------



## mscott58

headwhacker said:


> I'm with you on this one. Mojo dissipates a lot of heat while charging and playback at the same time makes to a point that it feels too hot and uncomfortable to touch. It's good thta it has a built-in heat protection. But I'd rather not listen to it while it's charging.




If you all think the Mojo gets hot then don't try the CDM!


----------



## headwhacker

mscott58 said:


> If you all think the Mojo gets hot then don't try the CDM!


 
  
 Don't worry, I'm not into tubes.


----------



## Duncan

mscott58 said:


> If you all think the Mojo gets hot then don't try the CDM!


With the Mojo, the Vorzuge AND the AK getting quite toasty after some time, it actually is quite good at this time of the year, to be used as a mini hand-warmer 

Don't worry though, all is perfectly safe, as said above, the mojo has a thermal cut-off


----------



## Mojo ideas

Mojo actually has three independant thermal cut outs a special high temperature battery and very sophisticated charging circuitry . Picking up on an earlier post Mojo actually does not dissipate a lot of heat when it's working. It's only about 1.7 watts and when it's charging it adds about another watt so its not much really. However the electronics and battery are thermally bonded to the aluminium case. The Mojo's case can only shed its heat through convection or by radiating it away. This can only work if there is a temperature differential between itself and its ambient surroundings if there is an insufficient gradient between them, the Mojos temperature will rise until there is a large enough difference to pass its heat to the air surrounding it. 
If it is prevented from doing this perhaps by being insulated I some way it's temperature will rise until one of the three shut down trips operate. note the battery is safe to 150 degrees and the trips all operate up too a hundred degrees lower. Therefore it's perfectly safe. In fact if it's feeling mildly hot at first to your hand. Your hand alone will easily soon bring the unit down to a reasonable temperature.


----------



## youkeum

cosmicholyghost said:


> Fiio L19, travelling with Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use L19  with mojo too. usually it's nice, but sometimes it do not work. I can't connect mojo with iPod touch.(9.1 iOS) It needs reboot the iPod or reconnect several times. I don't know why and how to connect just one try.


----------



## Takeanidea

cosmicholyghost said:


> I am not going to AB between the two cables as I have a healthy social life.


 
  
 Thank you Mr Cosmos, that was one of the best one liners I've read here in a long time. Keep them coming please!


----------



## Carl6868

Hi

I've just picked up a Mojo and have to say I think it really is a miracle of engineering to produce such sound quality from a tiny box (I was amazed how small it was when I opened the box) it really has made an amazing difference to my full size cans (HD700 and HE400i)

I however have a query regarding DSD files, according to the box and manual the button should glow white when playing DSD files however mine seems to glow the light pink colour which is supposed to indicate 768khz this is from iPod touch using Onkyo HD player, anyone else noticed this or have any ideas why ?

Thanks, Carl


----------



## DatGuy

just received my micro usb to lightning cable from Konstantin @lavricables. Excellent build quality, works just fine out of iOS 9.1 on both my 5s and 6s Plus.
  
 He was very fast in communicating, and sending these out. Would recommend to any iOS users here!


----------



## lextek

reihead said:


> Same here, which headphone are you using mainly?



Sennheiser HD600s. Hope to try some HD800s soon.


----------



## Takeanidea

@glassmonkey has the HD600s which he has modded, I have some HD800s which I have modded . So am taking the Mojo to his this weekend and will tell you what we thought of the two through his review Paw 5000 amongst other things


----------



## WCDchee

I previously commented on how I loved everything about the mojo except the soundstaging.

I am Glad to say that I would like to take that back. The first Two times I tried it, it was congested, not much sense of air and space. The third time i tried it, decided to give it another go and boy am I Glad I did. The first Two, I didn't have a proper coaxial cable in hand and simply used a 3.5mm interconnect. This time I had a proper coaxial cable to compare with.

The difference is astounding. It is way bigger than any cable differences I have experienced and mind you, it was a basic Belden wire which would have cost 2 dollars a meter at most. It was nothing fanciful.

I know people might be skeptical of cable differences, but with regards to digital cables, I understand that the 75ohm cable requirement for coaxial is not merely snake oil. It is actually something that is taught in the classical engineering school, not simply hifi mumbo jumbo snake oil. It's got something to do with transmission line theories and what not and how an improper resistivity would bring about signal loss due to the creation of certain filters, at least that's what I was told by proper Engineers. I won't go into too much detail as I am not well versed in this area. But whoever out there is using an analog cable, please try a proper digital cable. The resolution, transparency, and staging and spatial cue reproduction takes a huge huge leap.

While previously I mentioned the improvement of the mojo with amping, I am now Glad to say that I prefer it unamped by a portable amp. The staging opens up more yes that is true, but as someone else pointed out, the finesse, the resolution, absolutely suffers. This is even with my Favourite pure 2 amplifier. And now, the staging is open and airy enough that I don't feel The need to boost it with the pure 2.


----------



## Turrican2

Recently received my sysconcepts 217 strand fibre cable for my paw5000 and Mojo, love this setup.


----------



## spook76

youkeum said:


> I use L19  with mojo too. usually it's nice, but sometimes it do not work. I can't connect mojo with iPod touch.(9.1 iOS) It needs reboot the iPod or reconnect several times. I don't know why and how to connect just one try.



After much trial and error, I found if I follow the following procedure I am able to connect my Lavricable between my iPod Touch and Mojo on the first try and it should work with the Fiio L19:

1. Turn off iPod Touch
2. Turn on iPod Touch
3. Log in
4. Turn on music app (Onkyo, iTunes etc)
5. Turn on Mojo
6. Connect interconnect to the Mojo
7. Connect interconnect to iPod Touch

As for why, I believe nether of our cables are MFI certified (regardless of what Fiio says). Notice Fiio is only selling in Asia (China and Vietnam) away from enforceable intellectual property laws.


----------



## georgelai57

What is the difference between co-axial and a 3.5 mm interconnect? It can be just the ohms required, can it? Are they wired the same?


----------



## GreenBow

mojo ideas said:


> Mojo actually has three independant thermal cut outs a special high temperature battery and very sophisticated charging circuitry . Picking up on an earlier post Mojo actually does not dissipate a lot of heat when it's working. It's only about 1.7 watts and when it's charging it adds about another watt so its not much really. However the electronics and battery are thermally bonded to the aluminium case. The Mojo's case can only shed its heat through convection or by radiating it away. This can only work if there is a temperature differential between itself and its ambient surroundings if there is an insufficient gradient between them, the Mojos temperature will rise until there is a large enough difference to pass its heat to the air surrounding it.
> If it is prevented from doing this perhaps by being insulated I some way it's temperature will rise until one of the three shut down trips operate. note the battery is safe to 150 degrees and the trips all operate up too a hundred degrees lower. Therefore it's perfectly safe. In fact if it's feeling mildly hot at first to your hand. Your hand alone will easily soon bring the unit down to a reasonable temperature.


 

 Thank you for adding this. (It was a little of post 5862, and then posts 5863-5 that were discussing this. Then post 5867 echoed the impression that it gets quite hot when charging and running.)
  
 I appreciate that all the details you laid out have been covered before. I think technically the battery charging curcuit is brilliant. I mean in regards to being able to use the Mojo as a desktop DAC. Thinking in desktop mode, I understand that once charged the battery is not drawing power, until it loses a little. Therefor it will run quite cool in desktop use. I would be thinking about using the batery charge now and again. It's advisable with re-chargeable batteries, to discharge the now and again.
  
 After having been used in a portable way, the Mojo could require use and charge at the same time. Considering some people were showing concerns over temperature I worried how it might be in summer. For charging and using at the same time. It does seem like you are suggesting it will be OK, and unlikely to cut-out. Cutting-out is my worry.
  
 I also would not be averse to fitting it with a heatsink. I think it would look great. If in summer if it got hot I would not mind placing a fan near it when next to my PC. There are plenty of small noiseless fans which will run from 5V USB power source. I have a heatink which I rescued from a dead motherboard. It measures 5cm x 4cm x 3cm (height), picture added.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Mojo winning Whathifi.com 2015 product of the year, congrats!


----------



## Selvation

Hello, I've followed this thread from when I first heard of the Mojo and it has spurred me to post briefly. 

I received my Mojo today and I am totally blown away by its performance! I might well be alone on this thread in what I listen to, which is predominantly technical death metal. I thought for years, I'd have to put up with a lack of detail when things really get going but after listening with this device I'm pleased to say this is no longer the case. As people have already reported, I'm hearing detail that I seriously never thought I'd hear without going to a live concert. I honestly cannot give enough praise to this little unit, I can't even begin to describe its impact and I've only used it for six hours. 
Can you tell I don't do reviews!

Having used it as I say for six hours, in my pocket with iPhone 6 and Tidal, I'd say it was rather warm to the touch. I mention this as I live in the tropics, and it was 34 degrees today and the Mojo didn't die on me so I'm thinking the English summer won't do much heat-wise ;-/

Thanks to Chord for making this wonderful device and thank you very much to you all on this thread for pointing me in the right direction and getting me started before I even got my Mojo on 

P.S. My power and volume buttons were nice and loose straight out of the box, bonus for not needing to stress about sticky buttons


----------



## Carl6868

carl6868 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just picked up a Mojo and have to say I think it really is a miracle of engineering to produce such sound quality from a tiny box (I was amazed how small it was when I opened the box) it really has made an amazing difference to my full size cans (HD700 and HE400i)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just bumping this, anyone have any ideas re the DSD playback ?
  
 Also anyone in the UK know where I can get a Coax digital cable with mini jack on one end ?
  
 Cheers, Carl


----------



## reihead

lextek said:


> Sennheiser HD600s. Hope to try some HD800s soon.


 
  
 Cool, same here, have you tried the HD600 directly to the Mojo?
 I find that the Mojo can drive them and a slightly more details comparing to the crack head. I have to compare properly tho.


----------



## psikey

Finally settled on my portable setup seeing as my 128GB S6 wasn't doing anything.
  
 Really nice & portable for my offline or streaming (Tidal/Spotify) with some select Hi-def/DSD tracks via UAPP app. The Mojo Buttons are protected too from accidental change. Weight at 345g but sound out of Mojo so much nicer than the Sony ZX2. I don't have a SIM in it or you get too much interference but none over wireless (plus can hotspot to my phone with SIM in it anyway).
  

  
 Solid connection with Heavy Duty Velcro
  

  
 Chord Mojo & Shure SE846's ....... mobile audio bliss !!


----------



## h1f1add1cted

georgelai57 said:


> What is the difference between co-axial and a 3.5 mm interconnect? It can be just the ohms required, can it? Are they wired the same?


 

 No worries as long your DAP or source has a regular *mono *3,5mm ouput you can use regular short (> 10 cm) *stereo *3,5mm to 3,5mm audio cables. No need for real coax cables with 75 ohms, as long the cable keeps as short as possible.
  
 Like iBasso DX50/DX90, old FiiO X3 or X5 all have coax mono output and can use a regular 3,5mm stereo cable for the Mojo.
  
 If you use i.e. the new FiiO X3 2nd Gen / X5 2nd Gen or Shanling M2 the use a different coax output and a regular stereo cable will not work.
  
 I use a cheap FiiO L17 cable between my iBasso DX50 and Mojo works perfect, zero issues.


----------



## Marat Sar

Okay, tell me the truth - is the Mojo a better sounding device - and a smarter investment - than an ak240? (Given I could add any old player (like the ak100 or the x3ii) for source). Cause I'm getting second thoughts here - I was supposed to get a 240, but now it looks like the game has changed...
  
 Would be using it with Angie or Dita The Answer Truth Edition.


----------



## Torq

marat sar said:


> Okay, tell me the truth - is the Mojo a better sounding device - and a smarter investment - than an ak240? (Given I could add any old player (like the ak100 or the x3ii) for source). Cause I'm getting second thoughts here - I was supposed to get a 240, but now it looks like the game has changed...
> 
> Would be using it with Angie or Dita The Answer Truth Edition.




Personally, I think the Mojo sounds better than any of the AK players including the 240 and the 380 even with the external amp.

I'm driving my Mojo with an old AK120 (since it has two storage slots) and am extremely happy with it sound-quality wise. If I didn't already have the 120 I'd likely have snagged one of the AK100 TTVJ was selling for $375, since it's a better fit if you stack them.


----------



## singleended58

torq said:


> Personally, I think the Mojo sounds better than any of the AK players including the 240 and the 380 even with the external amp.
> 
> I'm driving my Mojo with an old AK120 (since it has two storage slots) and am extremely happy with it sound-quality wise. If I didn't already have the 120 I'd likely have snagged one of the AK100 TTVJ was selling for $375, since it's a better fit if you stack them.




Definitely agreed. The combination of Mojo and AK100mk2 sounds perfectly to me via Sysconcept optical cable better than X5+Mojo or iPhone 6+ and Mojo.


----------



## musicday

Is amazing how good Mojo sounds for only £399.
Finally an audiophile device made affordable!


----------



## x RELIC x

marat sar said:


> Okay, tell me the truth - is the Mojo a better sounding device - and a smarter investment - than an ak240? (Given I could add any old player (like the ak100 or the x3ii) for source). Cause I'm getting second thoughts here - I was supposed to get a 240, but now it looks like the game has changed...
> 
> Would be using it with Angie or Dita The Answer Truth Edition.




An emphatic yes IMO. The Mojo, to these ears, is MUCH better than the AK240 when volume matched SE or balanced with the Angie. 

The Mojo completely licks the AK240.




Spoiler: My cat Mo Jo (seriously, my seven year old cat is named Mo Jo)


----------



## salla45

Wow. A nice spread of Mojo endorsements today 
  
 I've just pulled the trigger and ordered a pair of T1's... will advise how they sound with the Mojo early next week hopefully. I am cautiously optimistic!


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> What is the difference between co-axial and a 3.5 mm interconnect? It can be just the ohms required, can it? Are they wired the same?




George, this is how a coaxial cable looks inside:





Note the dielectric (non-conductive) material between the signal and ground. Also note the extra shielding on the outside. The difference is that a regular interconnect will not have the shielding around the outside, and the ground and signal wires aren't as isolated in a regular stereo interconnect but at these very short lengths the differences should be negligible.


----------



## lextek

reihead said:


> Cool, same here, have you tried the HD600 directly to the Mojo?
> I find that the Mojo can drive them and a slightly more details comparing to the crack head. I have to compare properly tho.



I agree the Crack adds the lush tube sound. I've spent some time today just with Mojo out of the the iPad Min with the HDs. Super detailed, but easy to listen to. It even worked with my iPhone 4S w/cck which I thought you had to have a Lighting equipped I device.


----------



## georgelai57

h1f1add1cted said:


> No worries as long your DAP or source has a regular *mono *3,5mm ouput you can use regular short (> 10 cm) *stereo *3,5mm to 3,5mm audio cables. No need for real coax cables with 75 ohms, as long the cable keeps as short as possible.
> 
> Like iBasso DX50/DX90, old FiiO X3 or X5 all have coax mono output and can use a regular 3,5mm stereo cable for the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for the detailed explanation. I had always thought that co-axials were wired differently and when some people used stereo ICs instead into a mono coaxial output, that kind of puzzled me.


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> George, this is how a coaxial cable looks inside:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hi,
  
 Thanks for the picture. It's a lot clearer now to me though the industry would have helped if they had called them, I don't know, something like "shielded mono"! I had assumed they were wired differently so how did coaxial, mono and stereo became interchangeable when it came to connecting to a Mojo for DX-50/90 and old X3/5. Now I know.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## viper2377

My rig.


----------



## tmarshl

carl6868 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just picked up a Mojo and have to say I think it really is a miracle of engineering to produce such sound quality from a tiny box (I was amazed how small it was when I opened the box) it really has made an amazing difference to my full size cans (HD700 and HE400i)
> 
> ...


 

 Mine glows white when playing DSD files.  The sound is fantastic.


----------



## tmarshl

marat sar said:


> Okay, tell me the truth - is the Mojo a better sounding device - and a smarter investment - than an ak240? (Given I could add any old player (like the ak100 or the x3ii) for source). Cause I'm getting second thoughts here - I was supposed to get a 240, but now it looks like the game has changed...
> 
> Would be using it with Angie or Dita The Answer Truth Edition.


 
  
 I had an AK240 for my mobile rig for a while.  I ended up selling it and now use an iPhone 6 > Chord Mojo > JH13s for mobile.  In addition to all the other features of the iPhone, I find that the sound quality of the iPhone 6/Mojo/JH13s combination is outstanding.  To me it was better than the AK240 alone.  For DSD files I am using the Onkyo HF player app.  Of course, YMMV.


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the picture. It's a lot clearer now to me though the industry would have helped if they had called them, I don't know, something like "shielded mono"! I had assumed they were wired differently so how did coaxial, mono and stereo became interchangeable when it came to connecting to a Mojo for DX-50/90 and old X3/5. Now I know.
> 
> Cheers.




Basically the digital signal doesn't care what we label things. It's looking for a signal path and a ground, and that's all.

For reference this is a typical TRS connection:



The tip (L+) acts as the signal wire in a regular coaxial cable, and the ring (R-) acts as the ground. The sleeve (which is usually ground in a stereo jack) is ignored in the MoJo's 3.5mm TS jack. The biggest difference in the cable from the perspective of the Mojo and connecting device is the shielding. There are real effects of using a proper coaxial cable for noise and interference and signal loss but with these short lengths it _really_ shouldn't matter. 

That said I'm still interested in trying a 'proper' coaxial interconnect from Moon Audio or similar. In a pinch this will do, unless attempting to use a configuration in a shared jack like on the FiiO X3ii, X5ii, and X7 because the signal and ground will not line up in the jack.

Here is how a Mojo compatible mono 3.5mm TS plug corresponds to a coaxial cable. The shield in a coaxial cable acts as the ground as well.


----------



## Carl6868

tmarshl said:


> Mine glows white when playing DSD files.  The sound is fantastic.




Thanks for the reply, that's strange that mine isn't white I will have to do some tests over the weekend


----------



## mscott58

carl6868 said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's strange that mine isn't white I will have to do some tests over the weekend


 
 Was it not at all white or possibly kind of white-ish? I've found it not to be brilliant white, but white-ish as it's a blend of all of the colors at the same time (since with light all colors = white, while with paint/ink all colors = black). Cheers


----------



## che15

wcdchee said:


> I previously commented on how I loved everything about the mojo except the soundstaging.
> 
> I am Glad to say that I would like to take that back. The first Two times I tried it, it was congested, not much sense of air and space. The third time i tried it, decided to give it another go and boy am I Glad I did. The first Two, I didn't have a proper coaxial cable in hand and simply used a 3.5mm interconnect. This time I had a proper coaxial cable to compare with.
> 
> ...



Could u please send me a link to where u got the coax cable, I keep looking online without any luck.
Thanks


----------



## youkeum

spook76 said:


> After much trial and error, I found if I follow the following procedure I am able to connect my Lavricable between my iPod Touch and Mojo on the first try and it should work with the Fiio L19:
> 
> 1. Turn off iPod Touch
> 2. Turn on iPod Touch
> ...




it works! thank you spook


----------



## youkeum

it's almost done. i like my ipod+mojo rig.

one last problem is a RF noise. does any one have good idea for this? like covered case.


----------



## Currawong

Today's rig. I did a shoot-out of the Mojo, X5II and Calyx M as DACs, all of them through the Wyrd. The latter two were improved with iZotope up-sampling from my computer, but the Mojo was more realistic through the Ethers. It wasn't a big enough difference I'd care in a portable set-up though, especially on public transport.
  
  


Spoiler: OT about digital cables.






x relic x said:


> There are real effects of using a proper coaxial cable for noise and interference and signal loss but with these short lengths it _really_ shouldn't matter.


 
  
 A "proper" cable would be connecting two 75 Ohm components with 75 Ohm BNC jacks and a 75 Ohm cable. The 75 Ohms refers to the characteristic impedance of the cable (something which is a PITA to understand). If you don't have the impedance matched between components, you'll get signal reflections and that will screw up the square wave, which is what a digital signal looks like in the analog domain. You can see this on an oscilloscope very easily. TS and TRS jacks aren't 75 Ohm, and most RCA plugs aren't either, though they are used often nowadays for digital.  Regardless, how much it will screw things up in a DAC depends on the DAC's design. Nowadays with jitter not being a problem in just about every device out there, any differences are probably going to be how much noise gets in over the connection, either from the DAP or phone or through the cable. 
  
 Post brought to you by this phallic contraption sitting on my desk.


----------



## LouisLoh

tmarshl said:


> I had an AK240 for my mobile rig for a while.  I ended up selling it and now use an iPhone 6 > Chord Mojo > JH13s for mobile.  In addition to all the other features of the iPhone, I find that the sound quality of the iPhone 6/Mojo/JH13s combination is outstanding.  To me it was better than the AK240 alone.  For DSD files I am using the Onkyo HF player app.  Of course, YMMV.


 

 How'd you compare the following setups:
  
 1. iP6 > Mojo > JH13
 2. iP6 > Hugo > JH13
 3. iP6 > JH13
  
 TIA


----------



## Peterlovemusic

x relic x said:


> For the X5ii I used the FiiO adaptors with a long 75 Ohm coaxial cable since the X5ii coaxial connection is shared with the line out via a TRRS jack with the signal at the top pole and not the tip, so this is my only solution right now for the X5ii.
> 
> For the X5 classic I just used a 3.5mm stereo interconnect and it works fine. No hiss, no noise, no interference. To be fully shielded and compliant with the coaxial standard you can browse Moon Audio (or other custom cable makers) for a true 75 Ohm coaxial interconnect, but in a pinch what I've done will work fine.
> 
> ...


 
 where can i buy this coaxial cable?  thx


----------



## Carl6868

mscott58 said:


> Was it not at all white or possibly kind of white-ish? I've found it not to be brilliant white, but white-ish as it's a blend of all of the colors at the same time (since with light all colors = white, while with paint/ink all colors = black). Cheers




No it was definitely the pink colour of the 768khz sample rate, it sounds fantastic but it's just bugging me that it isn't showing or decoding the correct thing.


----------



## x RELIC x

Currawong 




Spoiler: More coaxial OT



Of course a BNC connector and a 75 Ohm cable are the proper design goals and optimal implementation of coaxial. However, as you mentioned, is there any appreciable difference with the Mojo at such short lengths? At least one user has reported so. Personally, I didn't hear an appreciable difference using a regular interconnect from the X5 vs USB from my MacbookPro running Audirvana+. 

I'd love to see a square wave with a short 3.5mm TS cable from the source coaxial output. I'm familiar with square waves on an oscilloscope. What distortion would be observed? Would it look like ringing? I think it's funny how FiiO and iBasso provide a coaxial adaptor but I doubt they are shielded or 75 Ohm compliant and the TS / RCA connections certainly aren't 75 Ohm. I guess Rob thinks it's fine for the Mojo as he's used a 3.5mm TS input. 

I don't even want to know what that monstrosity on your desk is for, hahaha.


----------



## x RELIC x

peterlovemusic said:


> where can i buy this coaxial cable?  thx




You should re-read the post you quoted. It's a simple stereo interconnect but it works. The reasons it works I outlined on the previous page. 

Is it optimal? No. BUT all sample rates show up on the Mojo and I heard no noise or anything strange but it certainly doesn't conform to the S/PDIF coaxial standard.


----------



## WCDchee

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the picture. It's a lot clearer now to me though the industry would have helped if they had called them, I don't know, something like "shielded mono"! I had assumed they were wired differently so how did coaxial, mono and stereo became interchangeable when it came to connecting to a Mojo for DX-50/90 and old X3/5. Now I know.
> 
> Cheers.




To answer your questions about the importance of the resistivity of the cables and whether 75 ohm cables are necessary, I recommend that you do a quick search.

http://www.belden.com/blog/broadcastav/50-Ohms-The-Forgotten-Impedance.cfm

In this link above Belden has a pretty good explanation for different impedances, with a mathematical graph showing how different properties change with a change in impedance. That should explain things


----------



## x RELIC x

wcdchee said:


> To answer your questions about the importance of the resistivity of the cables and whether 75 ohm cables are necessary, I recommend that you do a quick search.
> 
> http://www.belden.com/blog/broadcastav/50-Ohms-The-Forgotten-Impedance.cfm
> 
> In this link above Belden has a pretty good explanation for different impedances, with a mathematical graph showing how different properties change with a change in impedance. That should explain things




They are talking about much longer runs and much more power in that article.

Again, it's much more important for runs longer than the 6" to the Mojo (even a few feet make a difference), or power handling of more than the coaxial out from the X5. Plus, I doubt any of these DAPs have a 75 Ohm impedance built in to their 3.5mm TS jacks (I could be wrong) so the cable isn't the only weak link unless talking about RF interference. I'm not saying it's optimal not to use a 75 Ohm cable but I am saying it works and personally haven't heard any issues compared to USB and optical digital sources. 

I'm interested in what you've reported with your coaxial cable and want to test it myself when the Mojo comes back to me after the Canadian tour.


----------



## jarnopp

Mojo arrived today and initial impressions are - WOW! Drives iems just fine and also my ZMF Vibros. Given what I am hearing, I'm wondering what use cases might require the LC, which is on order but not here yet. Mscott58 or anyone with this combo, any comments? TIA.


----------



## georgelai57

Finally settled on a cheap (used) 4 month old transport for my one month old Mojo. 
And if the batteries are running low and you don't wish to stop, just plug in a power bank to either device, or both!


----------



## WCDchee

x relic x said:


> They are talking about much longer runs and much more power in that article.
> 
> Again, it's much more important for runs longer than the 6" to the Mojo (even a few feet make a difference), or power handling of more than the coaxial out from the X5. Plus, I doubt any of these DAPs have a 75 Ohm impedance built in to their 3.5mm TS jacks (I could be wrong) so the cable isn't the only weak link unless talking about RF interference. I'm not saying it's optimal not to use a 75 Ohm cable but I am saying it works and personally haven't heard any issues compared to USB and optical digital sources.
> 
> I'm interested in what you've reported with your coaxial cable and want to test it myself when the Mojo comes back to me after the Canadian tour.


 
  
 you're right, it's definitely not fully optimised, and the differences are definitely much smaller in this setting, but i was really astounded by the difference. I had actually put off buying the mojo. I decided to just give it a try for fun and lo and behold, the mojo is now next on my buying list 
  
 I was previously using a very basic 75 ohm canare cable with my hugo. I was recommended the belden 83242, a significantly more expensive belden coaxial cable which had a solid silver plated copper core and a thick silver plated copper shield. and just got one this morning. I couldn't quite wait to try it out, so on the bus on the way back, with a pair of universal iems (yes I know, extremely noisy and sub optimal isolation, but that just helps make a point), i did a quick A/B, and was very surprised to find that the differences were immediately obvious. I know that not all of us are cable believers, but do give it a try. Despite the cable being among the more expensive belden offerings, belden and canare cables are not expensive to begin with. When I got home, I compared them again in a more quiet environment, and I am certain that, without a doubt, the new belden cable is pretty significantly better. I won't say its like a new dac altogether, but its definitely significant as far as cable improvements go. It was a big enough difference for me to hear on the noisy bus with universal IEMs so I think many of us would be able to hear it 
  
 The belden is very stiff, but is a great, great deal. i got one made at about 80cm for just under 20 dollars


----------



## x RELIC x

WCDchee obvious interest raised.... PM sent. :wink_face:


----------



## Mojo ideas

carl6868 said:


> No it was definitely the pink colour of the 768khz sample rate, it sounds fantastic but it's just bugging me that it isn't showing or decoding the correct thing.


 From JF the white colour is made up of three colours. These are shades of red green and blue from three seperate leds although we have done our very best to insure a pure white however without the precise colour balancing circuitry that TVs have. It is possible that sometimes due to an inbalance of brightness between the three LEDs there might be a slight colour shift towards one of them. If this is the red led there might be a slight pink tinge to the composite White of the three LEDs it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## urob

Thinking a lot about this device, but wondering how good it is in a desktop environment.

At home I use CA DacMagic --> Violectric v200 --> hd650. My reading is that the Mojo's amp is unlikely to outperform the v200, but that the DAC might play above the DacMagic. Does that make sense or does perhaps someone even made that comparison?

At work I use right now iPad air --> Sennheiser Momentum 2 (over ear version). Here I would expect a lot of improvement. How close would adding the Mojo bring this setup to my home setup (which I find amazing for the most times btw)?

Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## gavinfabl

Just realising how useful two headphone sockets are on the Mojo. 

Fantastic for comparing all the new headphones bought on Black Friday.


----------



## Sound Eq

sorry for this noob question what cables i need to connect the mojo to my desktop and then home amplifier set up


----------



## mjdutton

gavinfabl said:


> Just realising how useful two headphone sockets are on the Mojo.
> 
> Fantastic for comparing all the new headphones bought on Black Friday.


 

 I have found that if I use more than one  headphone at a time it changes the sound slightly, so IMHO not a good/reliable way to compare headphones.


----------



## SearchOfSub

sound eq said:


> sorry for this noob question what cables i need to connect the mojo to my desktop and then home amplifier set up





From desktop (usb cable) to mojo, then mojo (rca cable) to amp, then from amp (headphone cable) to your headphone.


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask it is better to get a sound card for my computer to use with my home amplifier or is the mojo great enough to do a great job with home amp and desktop speakers


----------



## SearchOfSub

I don't have Mojo so I can't say. But generally speaking, Audiophille usb dacs/amps do much better usually than your Soundblaster series etc. And Mojo getting pretty good reviews so it's one of the best on top of all usb dac/amps out there, so I think mojo may be safer bet.


----------



## salla45

sound eq said:


> can i ask it is better to get a sound card for my computer to use with my home amplifier or is the mojo great enough to do a great job with home amp and desktop speakers


 
 Without any doubt, for music reproduction, the Mojo fed by USB from your PC will yield a MUCH better sound than probably ANY soundcard in existence.


----------



## Sound Eq

salla45 said:


> Without any doubt, for music reproduction, the Mojo fed by USB from your PC will yield a MUCH better sound than probably ANY soundcard in existence.


 
 thanks i thought so as well


----------



## Marat Sar

So... any helpful links to good optical interconnects? (Preferrably the one that connects the ak100 and the mojo perfectly...)


----------



## x RELIC x

marat sar said:


> So... any helpful links to good optical interconnects? (Preferrably the one that connects the ak100 and the mojo perfectly...)




http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=47noq80ueb5iaee67ia4qr9fa2

http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html


----------



## Marat Sar

x relic x said:


> http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=47noq80ueb5iaee67ia4qr9fa2
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html


 
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sound Eq

guys i want to please ask with my shure 846 and sony z5 iems
  
 1-connecting the ak100ii with the mojo do you think is better than any standalone dap?
 2- using the ak100ii with the mojo combo will it give more and better bass than ak100ii alone
  
 thanks


----------



## reihead

Starting to pay attention to the cables and the possible effect with the Mojo.
  
 Any recommended USB cable to connect the Mojo to a computer?


----------



## Torq

sound eq said:


> guys i want to please ask with my shure 846 and sony z5 iems
> 
> 1-connecting the ak100ii with the mojo do you think is better than any standalone dap?
> 2- using the ak100ii with the mojo combo will it give more and better bass than ak100ii alone
> ...




The Mojo paired with any of the AK DAPs is meaningfully better sounding than any other DAP I've heard (which isn't all of them, but does include all but the 320 in the AK line-up) and much better than even the AK380, especially with the Shure SE846.

Personally I don't think the SE846 pairs well with the AK players when driven directly at all - the life gets sucked out of the music using the SE connection. But with the Mojo it's a different story and the SE846 really sing with it.

As for there being "more" bass ... the bottom end is definitely a bit warmer but without any loss of detail. I find the AK players a bit loose with the SE846 directly and the Mojo tightens that up nicely.

Of note, to me, is that I couldn't hear any difference at all between AK120, AK120ii, AK240 and AK380 when they were driving the Mojo.

Hope that helps!


----------



## viper2377

reihead said:


> Starting to pay attention to the cables and the possible effect with the Mojo.
> 
> Any recommended USB cable to connect the Mojo to a computer?





Check out;


http://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo/faq.html?mode=list#computer


----------



## tmarshl

1. iP6 > Mojo > JH13  - I found it to be the equal of the Hugo for my ears, even a bit more clarity in the high end, however I didn't do A/B testing
 2. iP6 > Hugo > JH13 - Smooth and non-fatiguing. Slightly veiled at first.  
 3. iP6 > JH13 - No comparison to the Hugo and Mojo, even with DSD playback
 Quote: 





louisloh said:


> How'd you compare the following setups:
> 
> 1. iP6 > Mojo > JH13
> 2. iP6 > Hugo > JH13
> ...


----------



## viper2377

Moon Audio Black Dragon USB


----------



## Ike1985

I have an iPhone 5 right now, don't like the cck and was wondering if there are any other options that work 100% of the time w/ iPhone 5? I will be switching to an android in 2016 so maybe I should just stick with a cheap cck for now until I get my new phone. Thoughts?


----------



## reihead

viper2377 said:


> .....
> 
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo/faq.html?mode=list#computer


 
  
 Thanks, maybe I should have added not so expensive USB cable...
  
 For example the QED that was reviewed with the Mojo in this thread is 100 EUR, I have an eye on it but a cheaper alternative would be a plus.


----------



## WCDchee

torq said:


> The Mojo paired with any of the AK DAPs is meaningfully better sounding than any other DAP I've heard (which isn't all of them, but does include all but the 320 in the AK line-up) and much better than even the AK380, especially with the Shure SE846.
> 
> Personally I don't think the SE846 pairs well with the AK players when driven directly at all - the life gets sucked out of the music using the SE connection. But with the Mojo it's a different story and the SE846 really sing with it.
> 
> ...




I agree. In fact I find the mojo so far ahead of any dap that I think it's going to be at least 2-3 more product cycles before any DAP comes close to it. And lord only knows how much that ****'s gona cost


----------



## Carl6868

mojo ideas said:


> From JF the white colour is made up of three colours. These are shades of red green and blue from three seperate leds although we have done our very best to insure a pure white however without the precise colour balancing circuitry that TVs have. It is possible that sometimes due to an inbalance of brightness between the three LEDs there might be a slight colour shift towards one of them. If this is the red led there might be a slight pink tinge to the composite White of the three LEDs it's nothing to worry about.


 
  
 Thanks John I'm sure it is just the colour discrepancy with the LED's as I have now tried DSD from the PC also and its still the same colour.
  
 I have to congratulate you and your team for designing and building such a fantastic Amp/Dac, the sound quality really is something special especially in such a small package


----------



## jjacq

Got a Pelican 1040 recently so I figured I'd show you guys how it looks like etc. The red one is a Pelican 1020.


----------



## lurk

May I check with you since you hv both Hugo n the mojo, will I miss out anything if I replaced my Hugo with the mojo for portable use?


----------



## Sound Eq

torq said:


> The Mojo paired with any of the AK DAPs is meaningfully better sounding than any other DAP I've heard (which isn't all of them, but does include all but the 320 in the AK line-up) and much better than even the AK380, especially with the Shure SE846.
> 
> Personally I don't think the SE846 pairs well with the AK players when driven directly at all - the life gets sucked out of the music using the SE connection. But with the Mojo it's a different story and the SE846 really sing with it.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks so much that is what i needed to hear i am buying this now as i believe that is what i really need instead of buying a new dap as i already have an ak100ii


----------



## Sound Eq

since i am ordering the mojo does really make difference what cable brand i buy to connect to ak100ii
  
 any good recomendations i want it super short


----------



## mscott58

sound eq said:


> since i am ordering the mojo does really make difference what cable brand i buy to connect to ak100ii
> 
> any good recomendations i want it super short




I really like my Sys Concept 5mm optical cable. Cheers


----------



## Sound Eq

mscott58 said:


> I really like my Sys Concept 5mm optical cable. Cheers


 
 i will order it as its on budget


----------



## Ike1985

Guys, what app should I use with mojo on iPhone 5? I want to be able to drag and drop files into the app directory (I don't use itunes and currently use Tuneshell with ifunbox to navigate iPhone directories). I also want to be able to play DSD and hd flac. I also want to be able to play youtube albums and tune in streaming through mojo if possible.


----------



## Carl6868

ike1985 said:


> Guys, what app should I use with mojo on iPhone 5? I want to be able to drag and drop files into the app directory (I don't use itunes and currently use Tuneshell with ifunbox to navigate iPhone directories). I also want to be able to play DSD and hd flac. I also want to be able to play youtube albums and tune in streaming through mojo if possible.


 
  
 For DSD and Flac then Onkyo HD player is the way to go.


----------



## Sound Eq

sound eq said:


> i will order it as its on budget


 
 sorry to ask again but what exactly shall i order to conect the mojo to my ak100ii and what length
  
 can you please extcalty tell me what i shall order to not make a mistake that i should choose from


----------



## henriks

Is the Mojo overkill to get for mainly spotify?


----------



## lextek

henriks said:


> Is the Mojo overkill to get for mainly spotify?



Yes and no. I use iTunes and Tidal. I have a few DSD and Hi-Rez albums. Everything sounds better with the Mojo.


----------



## imattersuk

reihead said:


> Starting to pay attention to the cables and the possible effect with the Mojo.
> 
> Any recommended USB cable to connect the Mojo to a computer?


 
 Here's my review of a great USB cable, comes in different lengths
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb/reviews/14610


----------



## tmarshl

lurk said:


> May I check with you since you hv both Hugo n the mojo, will I miss out anything if I replaced my Hugo with the mojo for portable use?


 

 For me the size difference between the Hugo and the Mojo is significant for portable use, and the sound of the Mojo is just as satisfying for me as the Hugo was. I don't miss the Hugo at all.
  
 For me the acid test is "Do i use it often?".  When I had the Hugo, it seemed to be a big deal to hook it up in an airline seat - not so with the Mojo, so I end up using it more often and for longer listening sessions.


----------



## tmarshl

henriks said:


> Is the Mojo overkill to get for mainly spotify?


 

 I am using the Mojo with Tidal HiFi (44.1/16) and it is fantastic.  I don't believe that it is overkill at all.  Not sure about Spotify at lower resolution.


----------



## Torq

sound eq said:


> sorry to ask again but what exactly shall i order to conect the mojo to my ak100ii and what length
> 
> can you please extcalty tell me what i shall order to not make a mistake that i should choose from




Assuming your AK100ii is in a case, and you're NOT going to put Velcro or Dual Lock between the AK and the Mojo, then you have a couple of options:

Start here: http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=60j32sp90r4co7r5uggklbk204

Then as you fill out the order you put one of the following in the comments section ... depending on whether you want the Mojo's buttons facing away from your DAP (the first option) or if you want the Mojo's buttons facing the AK's back.

- For Chord Mojo/AK100/AK120/AK120ii Tolsink to MiniPlug dia. 5mm - 4.35cm c2c 29deg.(diagonal connection)

- For Chord Mojo/AK100/AK120/AK120ii Toslink to MiniPlug dia. 2mm/5mm - ~2.2cm c2c 90deg. (MiniPlug port directly above Toslink)

I went with the 2.2mm thick cable ... if I was doing it again I might do the 5mm as the 2.2mm is very small and somewhat less robust.


----------



## Ike1985

Do u have to use iTunes to use onkyo hf player on iPhone 5 or can I drag and drop my files into the music directory in onkyo? I refuse to go back to iTunes and convert my entire library to Alac from Flac.

What about Korg player? Anyone use that with mojo? Can u drag and drop into it with ifunbox?


----------



## bflat

ike1985 said:


> Do u have to use iTunes to use onkyo hf player on iPhone 5 or can I drag and drop my files into the music directory in onkyo? I refuse to go back to iTunes and convert my entire library to Alac from Flac.
> 
> What about Korg player? Anyone use that with mojo? Can u drag and drop into it with ifunbox?


 

 You have to use iTunes, but you go the App tab and just drag and drop your music files into the Onkyo app window.


----------



## Sound Eq

torq said:


> Assuming your AK100ii is in a case, and you're NOT going to put Velcro or Dual Lock between the AK and the Mojo, then you have a couple of options:
> 
> Start here: http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=60j32sp90r4co7r5uggklbk204
> 
> ...


 
 yes ak100ii will be in a case and i will add Dual Lock on the outside of the ak100ii case, i want the chord mojo buttoms to face away from the the ak100ii so this mean i guess i go with 5mm am i right


----------



## Torq

sound eq said:


> yes ak100ii will be in a case and i will add Dual Lock on the outside of the ak100ii case, i want the chord mojo buttoms to face away from the the ak100ii so this mean i guess i go with 5mm am i right




The 5mm vs 2.2mm is just the thickness of the cable.

If you're putting Dual Lock in between the units then the measurements I have will NOT work.

You'll need the diagonal configuration - but you'll need to measure the center-to-center length and the angle and let Sys Concepts know what that is.

If you call them, they may be able to tell you the measurements ... if they've built that cable before.

Someone on here may be able to give you the right numbers too ... sadly I don't have them to hand (and don't have anything between the case and the Mojo).


----------



## viper2377

sound eq said:


> sorry to ask again but what exactly shall i order to conect the mojo to my ak100ii and what length
> 
> can you please extcalty tell me what i shall order to not make a mistake that i should choose from





Guys check out moon audio.. They have an excellent source to use in hooking up mojo to many different dacs with correct interconnects

http://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo/faq.html?mode=list#computer


----------



## BigRon007

Does anybody know why the on ball only glows red regardless of the music file that I play ? I am currently playing flac files through my PC via usb and using foobar. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jamato8

I prefer the lower price and lower profile from Sysconcept for the optical.


----------



## reihead

imattersuk said:


> Here's my review of a great USB cable, comes in different lengths
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb/reviews/14610


 
  
 This was the review that brought my attention to the cables, looking for a cheaper option tho


----------



## Sound Eq

viper2377 said:


> Guys check out moon audio.. They have an excellent source to use in hooking up mojo to many different dacs with correct interconnects
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo/faq.html?mode=list#computer




That link shows exactly how I want to stack my ak100ii and mojo 

What length should I ask for just to make shure I am giving the correct length 

It's diagonal with the mojo buttons facing away from AK


----------



## viper2377

You could call them, drop an email to Drew or I believe there is a note section below choices that allows you to clarify what you are doing to make sure... From there they may or may not understand and contact you.

Here is a video;

http://youtu.be/1W7cv7MWngo



sound eq said:


> That link shows exactly how I want to stack my ak100ii and mojo
> 
> What length should I ask for just to make shure I am giving the correct length
> 
> It's diagonal with the mojo buttons facing away from AK


----------



## georgelai57

bflat said:


> You have to use iTunes, but you go the App tab and just drag and drop your music files into the Onkyo app window.


 

 When I subsequently sync backup my iPhone with my Mac, these music files in the Onkyo app are also backed up which means I now have two copies of the songs in my Mac. Is my understanding correct? Some apps like FLAC Player has an option where you can expressly choose not to backup these songs.


----------



## jjacq

The + ball in the middle of my chord mojo seems to be very dim compared to either where it only shows a uniform color when it's on red, is this normal? I have a few other pictures but I'm on mobile right now.


----------



## Carl6868

georgelai57 said:


> When I subsequently sync backup my iPhone with my Mac, these music files in the Onkyo app are also backed up which means I now have two copies of the songs in my Mac. Is my understanding correct? Some apps like FLAC Player has an option where you can expressly choose not to backup these songs.


 
  
 If you go into iCloud settings on your iPhone you can select which apps to backup, just unselect the HD player and then it won't back up those files.


----------



## georgelai57

carl6868 said:


> If you go into iCloud settings on your iPhone you can select which apps to backup, just unselect the HD player and then it won't back up those files.


 

 Hi,
  
 Yes that is correct but I prefer not to use iCloud as a backup for various reasons. I'm referring to local backup on my Mac and I wish the Onkyo app had that simple option that apps like FLAC Player and, in fact, most video playing apps have.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## jjacq

Here are more pictures: http://imgur.com/a/vaHCY


----------



## lextek

Using the Mojo as a DAC tonight with Mac Mini and Audivarna + and I get sturring sound at times. If I play the same track with either Dragonfly 1.1 or Cambridge DACMagic it's fine. I really want to use the Mojo because there is a noticeable improvement in sound quality. Thoughts?


----------



## Ike1985

bflat said:


> You have to use iTunes, but you go the App tab and just drag and drop your music files into the Onkyo app window.




That's a problem because all my files are flac not Alac and I won't be spending time converting. Since I can use ifunbox to access te file directory for onlyo I can probably just drag and drop into the folder that way.


----------



## Carl6868

ike1985 said:


> That's a problem because all my files are flac not Alac and I won't be spending time converting. Since I can use ifunbox to access te file directory for onlyo I can probably just drag and drop into the folder that way.


 
  
 You don't have to convert them, you just drag and drop the Flac files into HD player on iTunes !


----------



## jimbojangles

lextek said:


> I agree the Crack adds the lush tube sound. I've spent some time today just with Mojo out of the the iPad Min with the HDs. Super detailed, but easy to listen to. It even worked with my iPhone 4S w/cck which I thought you had to have a Lighting equipped I device.[/quotation
> 
> 
> is possible then to use an iPhone 4s with mojo? If so are you connecting it with a 30 pin cck to supplied mojo cable to mojo? I have an iPhone 4s still so this would be great to play tidal for daily commute!


----------



## Currawong

jjacq said:


> The + ball in the middle of my chord mojo seems to be very dim compared to either where it only shows a uniform color when it's on red, is this normal? I have a few other pictures but I'm on mobile right now.


 
  
 Does it change colour? At either end of the volume range, there is an extension, where only one ball changes colour to indicated the extended range of volume.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Hello, just to check, is it normal for the mojo to hiss like Super loudly when nothing is connected to it? The hiss only stops when I plug in an USB cable and music starts playing. However if I use the Coax input the hiss is overwhelming and I couldn't get it to stop.
Charging the mojo is worst and the hissing got even louder upon charging.

Is this normal? I bought the mojo off custom cable so I was wondering if I have to return it?

Thank you!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

My mojo never hiss no matter what happen.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Darn so mine is the one of the unlucky ones I Guess .


----------



## x RELIC x

zzmadzz said:


> Hello, just to check, is it normal for the mojo to hiss like Super loudly when nothing is connected to it? The hiss only stops when I plug in an USB cable and music starts playing. However if I use the Coax input the hiss is overwhelming and I couldn't get it to stop.
> Charging the mojo is worst and the hissing got even louder upon charging.
> 
> Is this normal? I bought the mojo off custom cable so I was wondering if I have to return it?
> ...




No. Send it back. That's the exact same issue I had and Chord fixed it. Sorry.


----------



## producerjames

For ppl that use idevice, did you guys order a separate cable (ex silver dragon) to go with the mojo? Any difference compare to the stock cable? Thx in advance


----------



## JACONE

jamato8 said:


> I prefer the lower price and lower profile from Sysconcept for the optical.


 

 I agree!
  
 I ordered the cable from Moon Audio but it's not the profile I expected per their web site.
 I'll return it and will get the Sys Concept instead.


----------



## JACONE

Wow!
  
 I received my Mojo yesterday and just loving it!
 I can't really describe sound so I'll just say it's feels as is I was at the actual recording.
 Very detailed, awesome soundstage, and drives my JH 16s and K10s with authority.
  
 So far I'm really pleased with the Mojo and it's the best Amp/DAC/DAP I've heard.
  
 I have the ALO International + and will say that the Mojo is a step above it.
  
 The Chord Hugo's price point is a barrier for me but the Mojo price more is more affordable.


----------



## jamestux

bigron007 said:


> Does anybody know why the on ball only glows red regardless of the music file that I play ? I am currently playing flac files through my PC via usb and using foobar. Thanks in advance.


it will be using your pc standard output rate. You need to download some extra (free) output components to make it pass through at the native file sampling rate. I had the same problem at first


----------



## audionewbi

I am sold on using my A16 Walkman. The battery life of A16 and Mojo match each other (Mojo last longer, no pun intended).
  
 This is why I will not be trying any other sources. I like USB better than Optical and I truly cannot wait till the added dongle is released. With that I can use both my ipod touch and A16 using the sony otg cable.
  
 I asked my local dealer and Chord is expecting a release date sometimes next year. I hope it is sooner, either way I just want to let the word out, guys dont spend crazy money on fancy sources, sony A16 offers great UI, slim form and a battery life that matches Mojo, once cannot go wrong. If you want to pay more one can spend a little more and get the 64 GB version and with new 200 GB microSD card that is plenty storage. 
 DSD can be wrapped using DSD2FLAC apps, so A16 also supports DSD (DSD64). The bonus of A16 is that it has a better battery life than ZX1 and ZX2 when used with the sony otg cable. This is because it uses no andriod and simply uses a simple OS. 

 I havent tried the sony ZX-100, if the battery life is as good as A16 than it is even better considering the 128 GB onboard storage and the 200 GB expansion.


----------



## Sound Eq

well here i come, soon to be a chord mojo owner, i just placed my order 
  
 so lets see what this baby can do


----------



## audionewbi

If one does not mind the relatively smaller soundstage Mojo arguably is untouchable in its class.


----------



## Sound Eq

audionewbi said:


> If one does not mind the relatively smaller soundstage Mojo arguably is untouchable in its class.


 
 as long as sound quality its better than just using the ak100ii by itself i do not mind it


----------



## WCDchee

sound eq said:


> as long as sound quality its better than just using the ak100ii by itself i do not mind it




It is WAYYYYY awesome and I doubt any DAP will match it anytime in the next 2 product cycles


----------



## Wyd4

audionewbi said:


> I am sold on using my A16 Walkman. The battery life of A16 and Mojo match each other (Mojo last longer, no pun intended).
> 
> This is why I will not be trying any other sources. I like USB better than Optical and I truly cannot wait till the added dongle is released. With that I can use both my ipod touch and A16 using the sony otg cable.
> 
> ...




Funny you mention this now, just today I was looking at these wondering if they do digital out ha-ha.

Currently have a z3 compact that is no longer being used as a phone strapped to my mojo. It's actually pretty good. Tidal, uapp. Nice and anappy ui and the bonus of updating my playlists for tidal on my pc and it just downloads them to the phonewhen I get home of a night.


----------



## Sound Eq

wcdchee said:


> It is WAYYYYY awesome and I doubt any DAP will match it anytime in the next 2 product cycles


 
 thanks man, i know chord can deliver and that's why i thought let me see how new coming daps will be before i buy any of the new comers.
  
 If i will buy a new dap then i can use the mojo for my desktop configuration system, the mojo can be used in so many multiple of ways for me


----------



## WCDchee

sound eq said:


> thanks man, i know chord can deliver and that's why i thought let me see how new coming daps will be before i buy any of the new comers.
> 
> If i will buy a new dap then i can use the mojo for my desktop configuration system, the mojo can be used in so many multiple of ways for me




I know a lot of guys wouldn't agree, but I know a lot of other guys would agree with me that the mojo simply is in another league compared to even the best. The ak380 simply sounded dead next to the mojo to my ears.


----------



## Sound Eq

wcdchee said:


> I know a lot of guys wouldn't agree, but I know a lot of other guys would agree with me that the mojo simply is in another league compared to even the best. The ak380 simply sounded dead next to the mojo to my ears.


 
 wow man u really making my wait difficult , hope it does not get stuck in dam customs  
  
 i really am so eager to hear it with my shure 846 and sony z5 iems


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> wow man u really making my wait difficult , hope it does not get stuck in dam customs
> 
> i really am so eager to hear it with my shure 846 and sony z5 iems




You should try it with your LCD-2, I think you'd enjoy it a lot.


----------



## xeroian

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes that is correct but I prefer not to use iCloud as a backup for various reasons. I'm referring to local backup on my Mac and I wish the Onkyo app had that simple option that apps like FLAC Player and, in fact, most video playing apps have.
> 
> Thanks.




Interesting you should mention the Flac player option. On my iPhone/iPad/iPod running iOS 9.1 I can't find this option any more, only the one for iCloud.

Strangely when I back up my iPhone and iPad the Flac files don't get backed up. However with my new ipod6 they do get backed up to my PC.

So if you can still find that setting please let me know.

Ian


----------



## georgelai57

xeroian said:


> Interesting you should mention the Flac player option. On my iPhone/iPad/iPod running iOS 9.1 I can't find this option any more, only the one for iCloud.
> 
> Strangely when I back up my iPhone and iPad the Flac files don't get backed up. However with my new ipod6 they do get backed up to my PC.
> 
> ...



Hi Ian,

I should clarify that I don't have the FLAC Player app but I had written to the developer and he had shown me the screenshot of where that option is. I guess that as iOS gets updated there's always the risk that things are changed. As an aside that is also why I don't like to use CCK as sometimes that is affected when iOS is updated. 

I use the Onkyo app just for normal iTunes music files, preferring to put all my lossless and non-iTunes music onto dedicated DAPs.

George


----------



## lovetroniq

jamestux said:


> it will be using your pc standard output rate. You need to download some extra (free) output components to make it pass through at the native file sampling rate. I had the same problem at first


 

 Can you be more specific what to download,i'm also confused about it.


----------



## BigRon007

Thanks for that. What might those components be ? I'm a bit of a newby i'm afraid (more like numpty)


----------



## SearchOfSub

What headphone is best pairing with Chord Mojo?


----------



## lextek

jimbojangles said:


> lextek said:
> 
> 
> > I agree the Crack adds the lush tube sound. I've spent some time today just with Mojo out of the the iPad Min with the HDs. Super detailed, but easy to listen to. It even worked with my iPhone 4S w/cck which I thought you had to have a Lighting equipped I device.[/quotation
> ...


----------



## jamestux

lovetroniq said:


> Can you be more specific what to download,i'm also confused about it.


I'm not in front of a computer today but I found it by Googling it. I hadn't used Foobar before and then discovered that it has a plugin ecosystem off the top of my head you want the asio or Windows audio plug ins. Then it let's you set the mojo as the output.


----------



## xeroian

carl6868 said:


> Just bumping this, anyone have any ideas re the DSD playback ?
> 
> Also anyone in the UK know where I can get a Coax digital cable with mini jack on one end ?
> 
> Cheers, Carl




Your DSD question may have been answered but in Onkyo HF make sure you have DSD output format set to DOP rather than PCM.

Regarding a cable then buying a special cable with a mini Jack may be an unnecessary expense particularly if you already have a phono coax cable.

From between 99p and £3 you can buy a phono to Jack adapter. Google "3.5mm mono plug to phono socket adapter" or check out Maplin part numbers N86AN and RW04E.

Ian


----------



## Carl6868

xeroian said:


> Your DSD question may have been answered but in Onkyo HF make sure you have DSD output format set to DOP rather than PCM.
> 
> Regarding a cable then buying a special cable with a mini Jack may be an unnecessary expense particularly if you already have a phono coax cable.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply, yeah Onkyo HF is set to DOP output.

Never even thought about using an adapter and I have a fair few coax digital cables already doh ! Even better I'm sure I have an adapter in a draw somewhere that came with a PC soundcard in the distant past now I just need to find it :rolleyes:

Cheers, Carl


----------



## McCol

searchofsub said:


> What headphone is best pairing with Chord Mojo?


 
  
 That's probably quite a difficult one to answer as for me it makes all my earphones/headphones sound even lusher than they already did before hand.
  
 I've not used my Mojo with any open headphones, only closed - B+O H6 and Oppo PM-3.  With the PM-3 it does a better job than the Oppo HA-2 Dac I was using before.
 With all 3 of my iem's it just takes them to a new level.


----------



## lovetroniq

Is the battery replaceable? How many years would it last if not replaceable i wonder.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mccol said:


> That's probably quite a difficult one to answer as for me it makes all my earphones/headphones sound even lusher than they already did before hand.
> 
> I've not used my Mojo with any open headphones, only closed - B+O H6 and Oppo PM-3.  With the PM-3 it does a better job than the Oppo HA-2 Dac I was using before.
> With all 3 of my iem's it just takes them to a new level.






I see, thanks. Would you consider tone of Mojo bright,neutral, or dark?

I wonder how the pairing is with HD650 and Nighthawks. Anyone have combo?


----------



## lextek

searchofsub said:


> I see, thanks. Would you consider tone of Mojo bright,neutral, or dark?
> 
> I wonder how the pairing is with HD650 and Nighthawks. Anyone have combo?



I'd say it was neutral. Pairs nice with the HD600s.


----------



## johndean

searchofsub said:


> I see, thanks. Would you consider tone of Mojo bright,neutral, or dark?
> 
> I wonder how the pairing is with HD650 and Nighthawks. Anyone have combo?



Pairs very nicely with Hd650's , better than some iem's I have .


----------



## mjdutton

lextek said:


> I'd say it was neutral. Pairs nice with the HD600s.


 

 Works even better with the HD650s.  Don't like the Nighthawks with the Mojo.. not musical enough, IMHO.


----------



## reihead

Ok a long one here...
  
 Using the Mojo mainly as a desktop DAC, have been using it a few hours every day for the last 4 days, in use, the charger is plugged in constantly, when I finish the session (usually late at night because this thing sounds amazing) battery is full.
  
 Now, because the explanation given by Rob here, I found the behavior of my Mojo a bit puzzling.
  
 Next day I pick it up to use it, (always less than 20 hours since the last session) connect it to the charger and it seems battery is NOT full and starts charging, usually takes 15 - 20 min before charging light goes off (fully charged). 
  
 While in operation the charging light is always blue
  

  
  
  
 I should mention the first two days I was using an HTC charger of 1amp, the last few days using an 2.1amp charger, same behavior.
  
 Bit concerned since is stated clearly on Mojo's manual that charging it while off is recommended. I would like to avoid charge and play at the same time.
  
 Anyone with a similar experience?
  
 Update: while playing, charging light went from blue to white, which to my understanding means is charging the battery. 
 I don't know what to take from this, does this mean the Mojo was using the battery and using more power than what the charger can provide?


----------



## jarnopp

reihead said:


> Ok a long one here...
> 
> Using the Mojo mainly as a desktop DAC, have been using it a few hours every day for the last 4 days, in use, the charger is plugged in constantly, when I finish the session (usually late at night because this thing sounds amazing) battery is full.
> 
> ...




I haven't had my Mojo long enough to test your situation, but I would not be concerned. 15 minutes to top up seems normal. With a smart charging system, the battery will stop charging when full. This is why your iPhone will show 99% sometimes even when it's been plugged in over night. I don't know the threshold for the Mojo to start charging again after it stops, or if it must be unplugged and then plugged in again? But I would not be concerned.


----------



## lextek

Mine seems to behave the same way.


----------



## Marat Sar

Wooot! Just won a bid for the Mojo - cost me 525 eur. Little baby is on it's way from Deutschland. Got a black dragon Toslink moving overt the Atlantic from the States. Tomorrow an AK100 from China. 
  
 I love head fi!


----------



## karmazynowy

Does Mojo works with Sony ZX1 without any problems?


----------



## imattersuk

Guys is anyone on here using a Hidizs AP100 as a transport ? 
  
 They look excellent value for money. I really don't understand why you would want to buy an overpriced AK100 or whatever to use as a transport.


----------



## Ike1985

Well looks like I'm done with this hobby. My first hi-fi audio purchase was the ADEL A12's, now that I've got a mojo on the way-I'm done. I have no interest in desktop setups, or cans and mojo can work with any phone I get in the future. I feel sorry for people who shelled out 4+k for ak380's now that the mojo has dropped and even more sorry for people now modding their ak380's. Sucks that they spent $5+k and still can't reach the mojo. I may pop in with a few questions about mojo now and then, but as far as purchases-I'm done. Thanks everybody


----------



## reihead

ike1985 said:


> Well looks like I'm done with this hobby. My first hi-fi audio purchase was the ADEL A12's, now that I've got a mojo on the way-I'm done. I have no interest in desktop setups, or cans and mojo can work with any phone I get in the future. I feel sorry for people who shelled out 4+k for ak380's now that the mojo has dropped and even more sorry for people now modding their ak380's. Sucks that they spent $5+k and still can't reach the mojo.  I may pop in with a few questions about mojo now and then, but as far as purchases-I'm done. Thanks everybody


 
  
  
 LOL nice outro, I can see you dropping the mic or in this case dropping the Mojo...
 I can see where you are coming from, but never say never.


----------



## che15

Has anyone use the mojo with a Samsung galaxy tab4? 
I can't get mine to work


----------



## WCDchee

reihead said:


> Ok a long one here...
> 
> Using the Mojo mainly as a desktop DAC, have been using it a few hours every day for the last 4 days, in use, the charger is plugged in constantly, when I finish the session (usually late at night because this thing sounds amazing) battery is full.
> 
> ...




Don't worry about that. Any rechargeable Lithoum ion device works like that. Your phone for example. It might be fully charged but plug it out and plug it in again and it might show that it's charging again depending on your phone model. Same with any portable amp.

As for it charging while in use at full battery, that is intended. When rob said that it draws just enough current from charging, he means. That the battery charges and is drawn upon at the same rate,

The power always comes from the battery in the mojo, Hugo and the TT. Chord has chosen to use the battery as the power source for a clean DC, instead of having chinky power supplies. The power is never draw n directly from the external power supply. If it is, it would require a large chunky quality power supply to supply clean power.


----------



## Matter

Anyone tried the Mojo with the Sony ZX1?

 Its what I am looking to buy the mojo to match with


----------



## spook76

Just a few of the signed postcards and an old echolyn album where the band signed the actual CD.


----------



## Ike1985

spook76 said:


> Then you do not know progressive music. Long a genre of musical geeks has a wonderful website progarchives.com.
> 
> The land of the truly obscure underground music. Heck most of this year's new releases I bought came with a signed postcard from the band because if they sell 1,000 copies that would be remarkable. Music from musicians who do it solely for the love of the music without any real commercial success.


 
  
 Amazing, checking it out now.  I've got a lot of prog metal, some of the most creative musicians in this genre.  Some of my all-time greats are prog metal albums.


----------



## spook76

ike1985 said:


> Amazing, checking it out now.  I've got a lot of prog metal, some of the most creative musicians in this genre.  Some of my all-time greats are prog metal albums.



I absolutely agree. Opeth, Haken, Caligula's Horse, Arcane, later Porcupine Tree and Riverside to name a few are masters of prog metal.


----------



## Ike1985

spook76 said:


> I absolutely agree. Opeth, Haken, Caligula's Horse, Arcane, later Porcupine Tree and Riverside to name a few are masters of prog metal.


 
  
 Heard all those.  Great bands.
  
 So i've managed to get HF player on the iphone(in anticipation of my mojo) and i re-installed itunes and let it sync with my phone.  I went to the HF app under the Apps tab and dragged and dropped some mp3's and flacs into the "HF Player Documents" section but none of my music is appearing in HF player app on my phone.  Do I have to purchase the full version to be able to import music or does the music also have to be added to the itunes library?  What's going on?


----------



## producerjames

ike1985 said:


> Heard all those.  Great bands.
> I was doing the same while waiting for my mojo. In order to play the flac files you need to upgrade to the full HD version.
> 
> So i've managed to get HF player on the iphone(in anticipation of my mojo) and i re-installed itunes and let it sync with my phone.  I went to the HF app under the Apps tab and dragged and dropped some mp3's and flacs into the "HF Player Documents" section but none of my music is appearing in HF player app on my phone.  Do I have to purchase the full version to be able to import music or does the music also have to be added to the itunes library?  What's going on?


----------



## Ike1985

I tried mp3's and it still didn't work. I'm using itunes 11/4 and ios 8.2.


----------



## Torq

ike1985 said:


> I tried mp3's and it still didn't work.




If I recall correctly, the free version will only play from the iTunes library.


----------



## Ike1985

torq said:


> If I recall correctly, the free version will only play from the iTunes library.


 
  
 Ah ok.  Yea i was scratching my head, i got it working but I had to import into the itunes library and sync the music first.  Gonna take one for the team and see if it works after i buy it.


----------



## Ike1985

It worked, not really sure why some flac artwork is appearing and other artwork isn't.  Also files can be added far easier and faster using ifunbox, itunes is not needed for this app.


----------



## SearchOfSub

ike1985 said:


> Well looks like I'm done with this hobby. My first hi-fi audio purchase was the ADEL A12's, now that I've got a mojo on the way-I'm done. I have no interest in desktop setups, or cans and mojo can work with any phone I get in the future. I feel sorry for people who shelled out 4+k for ak380's now that the mojo has dropped and even more sorry for people now modding their ak380's. Sucks that they spent $5+k and still can't reach the mojo. Now for me it's just an endless world of free music(thanks torrents! : P). I may pop in with a few questions about mojo now and then, but as far as purchases-I'm done. Thanks everybody





But you say "Mojo is on the way"?, have you heard it before dropping the mic?


----------



## Ike1985

searchofsub said:


> But you say "Mojo is on the way"?, have you heard it before dropping the mic?


 
  
  
 I trust what i've heard. I trust chord.
 I cannot figure out why one album displays artwork in onkyo hf and the other doesn't, both art files are named cover.jpg, both are below 500 x 500.  what is the deal?


----------



## DanBa

che15 said:


> Has anyone use the mojo with a Samsung galaxy tab4?
> I can't get mine to work


 
  
 The Galaxy Tab 4 is a dual-role Android device: it can work with a standard USB peripheral like the Mojo.
_Android USB audio - A list of stock Android-powered devices reportedly interworking with compatible USB DAC_
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
  
  
 "To use Mojo with an Android device you will need an ‘on the go’ cable (OTG ). This is a special cable that tells the Android device to run in host mode and enable USB audio. Some devices with newer Android operating system ( 5 and above ) will then play all audio into Mojo.
  
 If this does not work then you need to download either USB Audio Player Pro or Onkyo HF player to enable USB audio support. Both are available from the Google Play store."
http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf
  
  
_Android USB audio - A list of USB Audio Player PRO resources (compatible USB DAC, compatible Android devices, ...)_
 "Important: connect your device BEFORE starting the app, otherwise it will not get detected!"
_http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver_
  
  
_Android USB audio - FAQ_
 "Q: I have an Android device, a USB DAC and a USB OTG cable which are reportedly compatible, but I have not been able to make it work. Is there a trick to make it work?
 R: …"
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs


----------



## Watcherq

After a bit of self temptation, I bought the Mojo (here in Singapore, I can just walking into shops to get them) after listening on it with my SE846 for about 40 mins.

I had upgraded in the past 2 months to the Sony ZX100 and had found that despite burning in, the bass is still lacking, sounding bright but a little cold. Male vocalists, particularly bassy country music singers seem to be an equivalent of Justin Timberlake circa 2000 :eek:

I then went to try out the still-beta Fiio X7. The characteristic Fiio sound with a warm in the music that was brought back. Unfortunately, the version had problems with DSD-ISO files; able to read some but not others. What was more disappointing was that it seemed unable to match fast violin sections. I was playing my RBCD ripped flac version of this album, Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto Op.64, at track #6. At the fast sections, the violin notes sounded a little blurred, as if it was winded and unable to handle the sharp, rapid transitions. No such issue with the Mojo. Though it is a physically beautiful looking and holding DAP, I can't commit to it given these issues.

The other DAP I'm looking at is the Onkyo DP-X1. However, it is barely launched and I would not want to put in my money with a foreign order until I have read more reviews from fellow head-fi'ers, especially on the issue of UI.

As for the Mojo itself, I find it totally silent, medium width soundstage, very neutral but let highs be highs even on my SE846 (double on the high roll-off). Very fast pacing, very good transient particularly on violin even with RBCD. I have yet to listen to my DSD files natively as I was converted by my ZX100 but I found that the sound is very engaging while listening to 2xDSD (aka 128fs) of Jazz at the Pawnshop sounded lively, engaging and very daft handling of the more delicate elements.

I may rate it later after spending more time but I think the Mojo is a winner.


----------



## headwhacker

watcherq said:


> After a bit of self temptation, I bought the Mojo (here in Singapore, I can just walking into shops to get them) after listening on it with my SE846 for about 40 mins.
> 
> I had upgraded in the past 2 months to the Sony ZX100 and had found that despite burning in, the bass is still lacking, sounding bright but a little cold. Male vocalists, particularly bassy country music singers seem to be an equivalent of Justin Timberlake circa 2000
> 
> ...


 
 Where did you try the X7 in SG?


----------



## FALEEV

Does anybody can connect Хiaomi mi4i and Chord Mojo for spotify Premium? My usb audio not working (((


----------



## Watcherq

headwhacker said:


> Where did you try the X7 in SG?



At the IT show, Sitex. Treoo had a demo set.


----------



## reihead

wcdchee said:


> Don't worry about that. Any rechargeable Lithoum ion device works like that. Your phone for example. It might be fully charged but plug it out and plug it in again and it might show that it's charging again depending on your phone model. Same with any portable amp.
> 
> As for it charging while in use at full battery, that is intended. When rob said that it draws just enough current from charging, he means. That the battery charges and is drawn upon at the same rate,
> 
> The power always comes from the battery in the mojo, Hugo and the TT. Chord has chosen to use the battery as the power source for a clean DC, instead of having chinky power supplies. The power is never draw n directly from the external power supply. If it is, it would require a large chunky quality power supply to supply clean power.




Thanks for your reply, I took Rob's post as the mojo with full battery would then switch to the power of the charger. But I understand your explanation.

Still find the behaviour a bit odd...


----------



## robert_feldt

Anyone knows where to buy this in Europe (for VAT reasons) and have it shipped within Europe (to Sweden)? amazon.co.uk says they can't deliver to Sweden and the Swedish distributors do not yet have it. Any advice appreciated, the Mojo looks so nice that I can't wait...


----------



## jcoops16

robert_feldt said:


> Anyone knows where to buy this in Europe (for VAT reasons) and have it shipped within Europe (to Sweden)? amazon.co.uk says they can't deliver to Sweden and the Swedish distributors do not yet have it. Any advice appreciated, the Mojo looks so nice that I can't wait...




Try http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/


----------



## henriks

Some dealer on amazon will send...


----------



## Sound Eq

hello guys i am awaiting the arrival of the chord mojo,
  
 i am planning to use it in two setups 1 -with ak100ii and 2 -with galaxy note 3
  
 whats the shortest and most neat way to connect mojo to a galaxy note 3, is there a cable that is very short , can't i use micro usd to micro usb cable a one cable solution , or do i have to use and otg cable for android
  
 i ordered also toslink cable to connect it to my ak100ii fro sysconnect


----------



## uzi2

sound eq said:


> hello guys i am awaiting the arrival of the chord mojo,
> 
> i am planning to use it in two setups 1 -with ak100ii and 2 -with galaxy note 3
> 
> ...


 

 It's one cable micro to micro OTG


----------



## Sound Eq

uzi2 said:


> It's one cable micro to micro OTG


 
 can you link me on ebay which one is ultra short, i am not good with cables and such


----------



## uzi2

sound eq said:


> can you link me on ebay which one is ultra short, i am not good with cables and such


 

 You'll want something like this...


----------



## salla45

sound eq said:


> can you link me on ebay which one is ultra short, i am not good with cables and such


 
  
  


uzi2 said:


> You'll want something like this...


 
 yes i can vouch for this one. Got it and using it fine with my S5. Note 3 i am sure will work beautifully too.


----------



## Sound Eq

uzi2 said:


> You'll want something like this...


 
 thanks man, good thing i have many of those lying around me hahhaha, i am such a noob with cables


----------



## AndrewH13

Finally a really tidy co-ax cable solution between iBasso and Mojo, thanks fellow member @derGabe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
  
  

  
  
  
 Listening to a FLAC of Don Henley's new album 'Cass Country', through Grado 325e's. Audio this good for under £1000


----------



## GreenBow

I am stuck trying to figure out a file transport for the Mojo.
  
 I can't decide whether to get a budget smartphone phone since I don't have one. The pros are it's compact, and could have a decent camera.
  
 I could get a DAP. As song as I keep to WAV and FLAC I don't need a high res player. Or I could stretch budget to the Sony NWZ-A15 for a HD player.
  
 Or I could buy a budget tablet. Right now there is the Amazon Fire 7" for £35. I know it's cheap but I won't need a camera in a tablet so basic is good. It's small enough to be portable generally, but not really pocket portable. I am not too sure if I would be using the Mojo as regular pocket portable anyway. It will make easy for transporting about the home.


----------



## imattersuk

greenbow said:


> I am stuck trying to figure out a file transport for the Mojo.
> 
> I can't decide whether to get a budget smartphone phone since I don't have one. The pros are it's compact, and could have a decent camera.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm researching these at the moment, seem well built and reasonably priced ???
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hidizs-professional-Audio-Music-Player-Black/dp/B00N0DZ8F6


----------



## rwalkerphl

I just received the Lavri CCK replacement - it works perfectly between the iPhone6 and the Mojo. Hooray for less cables!


----------



## robert_feldt

Thanks jcoops16 but custom-cable.co.uk does not seem to have it in stock. I've mailed them though to make it clear.
  
 Amazon is fine if somewhere in Europe otherwise it gets stuck in Swedish customs (from US). amazon.co.uk say they cannot ship to Sweden...


----------



## cloudkicker

greenbow said:


> I am stuck trying to figure out a file transport for the Mojo.
> 
> I can't decide whether to get a budget smartphone phone since I don't have one. The pros are it's compact, and could have a decent camera.
> 
> ...


 
 An iPod Touch would work well for this. You can play WAV and FLAC with KaiserTone and also have the option for services like Tidal, Spotify, and whatever other online services there are. Plus, you can also stream and listen through WiFi while connected to the Mojo. Also Relisten, while expensive, sounds excellent. It's also tiny and compact. I could go on, but then I caved and got an iPhone.


----------



## Yubacore

greenbow said:


> I am stuck trying to figure out a file transport for the Mojo.
> 
> I can't decide whether to get a budget smartphone phone since I don't have one. The pros are it's compact, and could have a decent camera.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Getting a smartphone could be a good idea. They are pretty practical.
  
 Good camera on a budget(y) phone: Sony z5 compact http://www.mobiles.co.uk/sony-xperia-z5-compact-black.html Expandable memory, should be a good match for the mojo size-wise, and it's 23mp camera is about as good as it gets on mobile. There were some great deals on this one in Norway during black friday, don't know about prices in the UK.


----------



## Maconi

What are some decent sites to buy the Mojo from (for the US)? Preferably with a good return policy (no restocking fee or etc.), just in case? All I see is Moon Audio (which does 10% restocking, which would be $60 + return shipping).


----------



## iDesign

maconi said:


> What are some decent sites to buy the Mojo from (for the US)? Preferably with a good return policy (no restocking fee or etc.), just in case? All I see is Moon Audio (which does 10% restocking, which would be $60 + return shipping).


 
  
 http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Chord_Mojo_Portable_Headphone_Amp_and_DAC_p/cho0000098.htm


----------



## Maconi

idesign said:


> http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Chord_Mojo_Portable_Headphone_Amp_and_DAC_p/cho0000098.htm


 
 Thanks for the link, but I can't find anything about their Return Policy?

Todd The Vinyl Junkie - Shipping & Returns
 Says nothing about returns
  
Todd The Vinyl Junkie - Site Help / FAQ
 Says "Please see our Terms & Conditions for complete details regarding our return policy."
  
Todd The Vinyl Junkie - Terms and Conditions
 Says nothing about returns
  
 So confusing lol...


----------



## Ike1985

I am very dissapointed with Onkyo HF.  Coming from the far-superior tuneshell it's a terrible app.  You can't change album/artist names, you can't add art from your photo stream or online, you can only delete files.  The equalizer is good but that's about it.  Does anyone know if tuneshell has a neutral sig like onkyo or is it bass/treble spiked even when eq is disabled?  I'll probably use tuneshell for everything except DSD and 24 bit flac, not sure if tuneshell can play 24-bit flac.


----------



## shigzeo

ike1985 said:


> I am very dissapointed with Onkyo HF.  Coming from the far-superior tuneshell it's a terrible app.  You can't change album/artist names, you can't add art from your photo stream or online, you can only delete files.  The equalizer is good but that's about it.  Does anyone know if tuneshell has a neutral sig like onkyo or is it bass/treble spiked even when eq is disabled?  I'll probably use tuneshell for everything except DSD and 24 bit flac, not sure if tuneshell can play 24-bit flac.


 

 Tuneshell should be able to play 24-bit flac files.


----------



## Maconi

ike1985 said:


> I am very dissapointed with Onkyo HF.  Coming from the far-superior tuneshell it's a terrible app.  You can't change album/artist names, you can't add art from your photo stream or online, you can only delete files.  The equalizer is good but that's about it.  Does anyone know if tuneshell has a neutral sig like onkyo or is it bass/treble spiked even when eq is disabled?  I'll probably use tuneshell for everything except DSD and 24 bit flac, not sure if tuneshell can play 24-bit flac.


 
 So far it's Neutron or bust for me. None of the other apps seem to have a real EQ (with shelves, quality, etc.). I've been spoiled by EQ APO/Peace lol.


----------



## Ike1985

shigzeo said:


> Tuneshell should be able to play 24-bit flac files.


 
  
 Do you know if it is truly neutral like the onkyo player or does it skew the sound?  I'll probably be using onkyo for dsd only then.  If i could just get onkyo to recognize my cover art i'd be fine with it.  = L


----------



## sujitsky

andrewh13 said:


> Finally a really tidy co-ax cable solution between iBasso and Mojo, thanks fellow member @derGabe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice! Is that with the DX90? 

I want such a cable too!


----------



## doofalb

@derGabe/@AndrewH13
 OMG that's a beauty. I was about to post a picture of the one I made today. I can barely solder and until I saw yours I thought mine doesn't look so bad, but now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If you don't mind me asking: which connector and cable did you use


----------



## ade_hall

shigzeo said:


> Tuneshell should be able to play 24-bit flac files.


 
  
  


ike1985 said:


> I am very dissapointed with Onkyo HF.  Coming from the far-superior tuneshell it's a terrible app.  You can't change album/artist names, you can't add art from your photo stream or online, you can only delete files.  The equalizer is good but that's about it.  Does anyone know if tuneshell has a neutral sig like onkyo or is it bass/treble spiked even when eq is disabled?  I'll probably use tuneshell for everything except DSD and 24 bit flac, not sure if tuneshell can play 24-bit flac.


 
  
 I think I had problems with Tuneshell playing 24/96 ALAC and above (not sure about FLAC). Also, Mojo doesn't recognise sample rate changes with Tuneshell but does with Onkyo HF and the native Music app, i.e. going from 44.1 to 48 mojo should change from red to orange but doesn't.
  
 I've gone through a few apps and for me Tuneshell is the nicest, unfortunately they don't respond to issues (reported from app) or appear to have a website


----------



## che15

danba said:


> The Galaxy Tab 4 is a dual-role Android device: it can work with a standard USB peripheral like the Mojo.
> _Android USB audio - A list of stock Android-powered devices reportedly interworking with compatible USB DAC_
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
> 
> ...



Hello and thanks for the info,
I do have an OTG cable and also using USB audio player pro and nothing, I will look further into the info u sent me, thanks
Again!


----------



## AndrewH13

sujitsky said:


> Nice! Is that with the DX90?
> 
> I want such a cable too!




Yes, DX90 seems a perfect transport to me, both in size and quality. 




doofalb said:


> @derGabe/@AndrewH13
> 
> OMG that's a beauty. I was about to post a picture of the one I made today. I can barely solder and until I saw yours I thought mine doesn't look so bad, but now...:confused_face:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking: which connector and cable did you use




I'll leave derGabe to answer, he did offer his services in this thread a month ago, and I and a few others took him up on the cables. I believe 75ohm. Postal services between Germany and UK were not all we hoped but all good in the end. Extremely compact solution and a great job done.


----------



## MusicJunky

Has anybody heard the mojo pair with tralucent 1+2?


----------



## GreenBow

imattersuk said:


> I'm researching these at the moment, seem well built and reasonably priced ???
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hidizs-professional-Audio-Music-Player-Black/dp/B00N0DZ8F6


 
 Thanks. I am sorry I should have said I am boycotting Chinese goods until they make an ivory ban effective.
  


cloudkicker said:


> An iPod Touch would work well for this. You can play WAV and FLAC with KaiserTone and also have the option for services like Tidal, Spotify, and whatever other online services there are. Plus, you can also stream and listen through WiFi while connected to the Mojo. Also Relisten, while expensive, sounds excellent. It's also tiny and compact. I could go on, but then I caved and got an iPhone.


 
 The iPod touch is a good suggestion from the price performance perspective. However I can not negotiate with iTunes. I fear for my computer when trying to use it. Furious messages have been sent to Apple.
  


yubacore said:


> Getting a smartphone could be a good idea. They are pretty practical.
> 
> Good camera on a budget(y) phone: Sony z5 compact http://www.mobiles.co.uk/sony-xperia-z5-compact-black.html Expandable memory, should be a good match for the mojo size-wise, and it's 23mp camera is about as good as it gets on mobile. There were some great deals on this one in Norway during black friday, don't know about prices in the UK.


 
 In the UK at about £320 that is far from budget. I think I might end up with a used phone, to bring budget into it.
 -------
  
 I also forgot to mention that I think battery life is crucial. If I understood it correctly battery life on gadgets used in OTG mode use much more battey life. The Sony NWZ-A15 apparently only gets six-to-seven hours battery. Whereas normally it has almost unrivalled battery life. I still think of that DAP as an option though.
  
 I was all set to buy the Microsoft Lumia Win 8 phone and then read that it doesn't work in OTG. Even if they fix that in Win 10 in December, there is another issue. I could use any FLAC player for WAV and FLAC. *However I don't know if putting HD-audio playing software on the phone would let it run HD-tracks. (Paired with the Mojo I mean.)*


----------



## AndrewH13

musicjunky said:


> Has anybody heard the mojo pair with tralucent 1+2?




Many hours at the moment! My top iem combination. You can just see the Tranlucent cable in my picture a few posts back.


----------



## shigzeo

I'm joining. I ordered from e-Earphone just yesterday. Will pick it up Friday. Also ordered a 3,5 x2 to 2,5 TRRS jack.


----------



## MusicJunky

andrewh13 said:


> Many hours at the moment! My top iem combination. You can just see the Tranlucent cable in my picture a few posts back.



Looks nice. Sad to hear about the right side falling off. How would you describe the sound with the mojo? Could perhaps compare 1+2 with the shure846?


----------



## d3885u

Nice...looking forward about your impression and review @shigzeo

@all
Which one is the best input for mojo?
Usb vs coax vs optical

Right now im using asus zenfone c with 2 gig of ram
Playing dsd via onkyo hf running nice and smooth..

Just wondering, if you use AK (optical) or ibasso (coax) could it play dsd natively on mojo (white color on power button)?


----------



## GoSUV

I brought my Mojo to a local dealer to try the Beyer T1.2, and if anyone has any doubts as to the Mojo's abilities to drive the 600Ohm T1 to satisfaction, you need not worry. The Mojo could drive the T1 with authority with room to spare - I was on blue color on the two volume balls and felt that it could go higher, way beyond what my ears could bear. The sound remains open, transparent, coherent, and well extended both high and low. The Mojo brings out the best qualities of the T1's and I'm tempted to buy them, but I really need closed headphones and I found my T5p to be a bit too bass-light for my tastes. Next to audition is the AKT5p which I read should be an improvement to the original (Beyer's) T5p especially in the bass department. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## TokenGesture

gosuv said:


> I brought my Mojo to a local dealer to try the Beyer T1.2, and if anyone has any doubts as to the Mojo's abilities to drive the 600Ohm T1 to satisfaction, you need not worry. The Mojo could drive the T1 with authority with room to spare - I was on blue color on the two volume balls and felt that it could go higher, way beyond what my ears could bear. The sound remains open, transparent, coherent, and well extended both high and low. The Mojo brings out the best qualities of the T1's and I'm tempted to buy them, but I really need closed headphones and I found my T5p to be a bit too bass-light for my tastes. Next to audition is the AKT5p which I read should be an improvement to the original (Beyer's) T5p especially in the bass department. I'll see how that goes.


 

 If you want closed, try the Beyer DT 1770 Pro.  They are excellent. And great with Mojo.


----------



## spook76

ike1985 said:


> I am very dissapointed with Onkyo HF.  Coming from the far-superior tuneshell it's a terrible app.  You can't change album/artist names, you can't add art from your photo stream or online, you can only delete files.  The equalizer is good but that's about it.  Does anyone know if tuneshell has a neutral sig like onkyo or is it bass/treble spiked even when eq is disabled?  I'll probably use tuneshell for everything except DSD and 24 bit flac, not sure if tuneshell can play 24-bit flac.



To my knowledge and if the Mojo's sample rate lights are accurate, TuneShell does not output beyond 16/44. I do agree it is the best music player app for an iDevice. My solution was to keep the vast majority of my albums on TuneShell and only use Onkyo for 24/48 and above resolution albums.


----------



## deuter

karmazynowy said:


> Does Mojo works with Sony ZX1 without any problems?




Yes using the default player


----------



## GreenBow

Please can anyone remember what was the fix when the Mojo was hissing on either the optical or coaxial? There was a lot of talk about it somewhere back in this thread. I don't mean the vague hiss that is barely audible which is recently discussed by Mr Rob Watts.
  
 I mean earlier on some people found that their Mojos were noisy across one input. I am not sure but I think it was a fix by return for repair. Sorry if I am wrong on this, but I can't remember. I am simply trying to collate information on solutions in one thread.
  
 I posted about it here in post six. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-solutions-mojo-appreciation-thread#post_12122200


----------



## x RELIC x

I just posted the description in the issues/solutions thread.


----------



## salla45

Just received my T1's 1st gen.
  
 Running really well with Mojo. Wow.... Plenty of "oomph" and volume. Brilliant. Everything I hoped for, and more. Soundstage precision is exemplary.
  
 Bargain TOTL headphones. Paid 587chf for them. Forget the fact they are 5 years old tech, they sound amazing.
  
 Comment: I think I may have reached the limit of "sharpness" and detail. Any more and it may start to sound a bit weird, like an oversharpened image looks weird.


----------



## salla45

greenbow said:


> Please can anyone remember what was the fix when the Mojo was hissing on either the optical or coaxial? There was a lot of talk about it somewhere back in this thread. I don't mean the vague hiss that is barely audible which is recently discussed by Mr Rob Watts.
> 
> I mean earlier on some people found that their Mojos were noisy across one input. I am not sure but I think it was a fix by return for repair. Sorry if I am wrong on this, but I can't remember. I am simply trying to collate information on solutions in one thread.
> 
> I posted about it here in post six. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-solutions-mojo-appreciation-thread#post_12122200


 
 I get a mild noise when using Coax, but it disappears when there's a signal, ie when a track starts playing.


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> I just posted the description in the issues/solutions thread.


 

 Many thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I altered the title of my fixit thread hoping it would result sooner in a google search. Hoping then that people looking for answers would find it one step sooner. Didn't work though, haha.


----------



## WCDchee

shigzeo said:


> I'm joining. I ordered from e-Earphone just yesterday. Will pick it up Friday. Also ordered a 3,5 x2 to 2,5 TRRS jack.




Did you actually try measuring them like that, or did you hear of anyone who tries them like this and got an improved result?


----------



## shigzeo

wcdchee said:


> Did you actually try measuring them like that, or did you hear of anyone who tries them like this and got an improved result?


 

 Sorry, do you mean measuring when listening to both ports at the same time? I'm drinking.


----------



## fiascogarcia

ike1985 said:


> Coming from the far-superior tuneshell it's a terrible app
> 
> Does anyone know if tuneshell has a neutral sig like onkyo or is it bass/treble spiked even when eq is disabled?


 
  
 Have you been using Tuneshell?


----------



## Ike1985

fiascogarcia said:


> Have you been using Tuneshell?




Not with mojo as my mojo isn't here yet, but I use tuneshell for all downloaded music. It's the best, if it doesn't recognize an album right or the artwork I can add artwork from my phone or change the name of an artist/album. It has a good eq-although I'm not sure if it's completely neutral even when it's off-someone would have to confirm this. I enjoy using ifunbox to navigate the iphone directory tree and just drag and drop into the Tuneshell music folder. So simple.


----------



## Takeanidea

salla45 said:


> Just received my T1's 1st gen.
> 
> Running really well with Mojo. Wow.... Plenty of "oomph" and volume. Brilliant. Everything I hoped for, and more. Soundstage precision is exemplary.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Salla,
 congratulations.Now you must experiment with things like EQ
  

  
 or even virtual speaker software
  

  
 Lots of things to do yet- the Mojo/T1 may improve even further


----------



## salla45

takeanidea said:


> Hi Salla,
> congratulations.Now you must experiment with things like EQ
> 
> 
> ...


 
 thanks. Am v pleased with the sound "as is"; getting smoother, the more i listen. Treble is noticeable, but very pure indeed, so I'm loathe to tweak just for now. Need to get used to these puppies as they are 
  
 Just compared with the K3003's. These are better. No doubt. Wow. Wasn't expecting that. So smooth. Crescendos are handled with no harshness, nor congestion. Gosh. I'm impressed.
  
 This is wonderful stuff.


----------



## WCDchee

shigzeo said:


> Sorry, do you mean measuring when listening to both ports at the same time? I'm drinking.




Pardon me if I got it mixed up but I assume that with that adapter you're intending to split the left and right channel separately between both outputs? Running a separate ground for each channel?

That's what I meant, not sure if it was what you meant too. But yea I did hear of someone doing that, not sure if it's supposed to be better though.


----------



## AndrewH13

musicjunky said:


> Looks nice. Sad to hear about the right side falling off. How would you describe the sound with the mojo? Could perhaps compare 1+2 with the shure846?




1+2 has very precise imaging and open soundspace. Everything in a set place. Still really like the 846 but Tranlucents have a unique quality, almost live feel to the music. Had settled on Angie's as my next iem, then heard the 1+1s . Seems perfect to me with Mojo. An exciting listen, are you considering purchase?


----------



## u2u2

gosuv said:


> I brought my Mojo to a local dealer to try the Beyer T1.2, and if anyone has any doubts as to the Mojo's abilities to drive the 600Ohm T1 to satisfaction, you need not worry. The Mojo could drive the T1 with authority with room to spare - I was on blue color on the two volume balls and felt that it could go higher, way beyond what my ears could bear. The sound remains open, transparent, coherent, and well extended both high and low. The Mojo brings out the best qualities of the T1's and I'm tempted to buy them, but I really need closed headphones and I found my T5p to be a bit too bass-light for my tastes. Next to audition is the AKT5p which I read should be an improvement to the original (Beyer's) T5p especially in the bass department. I'll see how that goes.


 

 I brought my Mojo to the local dealer to audition a set of HD800. The dealer highly recommend I try the T1.2 as, in his opinion, they perform better and I could save a fair chunk of change. He was correct and I agree with your assessment. The Mojo does a wonderful job of driving them. In fact at one point I had both the HD800 and T1.2 hooked up at once. Under the shop conditions the Mojo was truely impressive. I opted to purchased the HD800 over the T1.2 based on comfort for long sessions. For pure musicality a Mojo T1.2 pairing ought to be given strong consideration if seeking open headphones.


----------



## MusicJunky

andrewh13 said:


> 1+2 has very precise imaging and open soundspace. Everything in a set place. Still really like the 846 but Tranlucents have a unique quality, almost live feel to the music. Had settled on Angie's as my next iem, then heard the 1+1s . Seems perfect to me with Mojo. An exciting listen, are you considering purchase?



Sounds great to me. Do you reckon they would suit rock/metal music well? And yes I am considering purchasing both the mojo and 1+2.


----------



## Dave74

prismstorm said:


> I also got the sick and nauseous feeling for nearly a month when I got my SE846, but after getting accustomed to them through brief, controlled listening sessions I feel fine now listening to it. You just need to listen to it more and get used to the sound ("brain burn in"). I was upgrading from a Westone 4R and the sound was much more lively, visceral and mid-forward, all these contributed to an overwhelming fullness of sound flowing into my ears and I guess I got dizzy and nauseous from that initially, until I stuck with it and after a month of use it got way better. I now have the same nauseous, overwhelmed feeling listening to my new Laylas because with the comply tips they sound too 3D, warm and full.
> 
> 
> I tried my SE846 out of a Mojo connected to an AK120ii and did not find it more pleasant than simply playing it out of the DAP alone. I talked with my shop and think that due to the 846 having such a low impedance and not needing much power to drive, the Mojo simply made it way too brutal and powerful. Everything felt like it has too much energy, sounds were harsh, grazing, and overly bright. Sibilance was very apparent and more noticeable than straight out of the 120ii. I was on the blue filter and have not tried black filters with the Mojo.
> ...


 

 That is funny because I am getting the exact opposite impressions with the SE846 and Mojo... This is the first time I have really been able to listen to my 846 for longer periods of time without feeling fatigued.  I find they seem fuller and less harsh sounding from the Mojo. I only have the DX90 and original AK120 for Daps though and I personally did not like the DX90/SE846 pairing as I found it very fatiguing to listen to. I have also tried all my portable amps with these 2 daps and I still did not really enjoy the 846.  I am using Comply TX series tips though which might be making a difference in sq.
  
 [size=x-small]I [/size]do [size=x-small]find my Angie seem to pair better with my Hugo then my Mojo, even thought the Angie/Mojo combo is still good. But for me the 846 seem to pair better with the Mojo then Hugo.  My Mojo only has around 3-4 hours on it though so initial impression might change.  The Mojo is the best I have heard my SE846 sound and I can finally enjoy them.  [/size]
  
 I have only tried the Mojo from my iMac so far with the optical cable that came with my Hugo.  I ordered a couple of cables from sysconcept which should be here today so I can try my AK120/mojo combo.
 I guess it all comes down to personal preferences


----------



## salla45

gosuv said:


> I brought my Mojo to a local dealer to try the Beyer T1.2, and if anyone has any doubts as to the Mojo's abilities to drive the 600Ohm T1 to satisfaction, you need not worry. The Mojo could drive the T1 with authority with room to spare - I was on blue color on the two volume balls and felt that it could go higher, way beyond what my ears could bear. The sound remains open, transparent, coherent, and well extended both high and low. The Mojo brings out the best qualities of the T1's and I'm tempted to buy them, but I really need closed headphones and I found my T5p to be a bit too bass-light for my tastes. Next to audition is the AKT5p which I read should be an improvement to the original (Beyer's) T5p especially in the bass department. I'll see how that goes.


 
 I just took delivery of the T1 originals running with Mojo. 
  
 I am over the moon with them. Stunning. Like you, I am finding them running very well on green/blue. Another league of sound for me. 
  
 Treble is not "hot" at all. Just detailed and pure. It's a little weird, like the spectrum opposite of a tight, punchy bass, if that makes sense?
  
 Great soundstage and detailing. 
  
 Much better all round and smoother even than my trusty K3003/Mojo combo.


----------



## AndrewH13

musicjunky said:


> Sounds great to me. Do you reckon they would suit rock/metal music well? And yes I am considering purchasing both the mojo and 1+2.




Especially rock and metal! As long as you not looking for a dull smooth ride


----------



## jlbrach

given the size i have to say the Mojo is close to the perfect portable solution for one who wants to be able to listen to his high end cans on the go and achieve perhaps 90% of the quality of a very expensive home desktop set up....i have the yiggy/rag combo and while it is definitely better the mojo and or the hugo hold their own and are very competitive and that is saying quite a bit given the size and cost differential


----------



## shigzeo

wcdchee said:


> Pardon me if I got it mixed up but I assume that with that adapter you're intending to split the left and right channel separately between both outputs? Running a separate ground for each channel?
> 
> That's what I meant, not sure if it was what you meant too. But yea I did hear of someone doing that, not sure if it's supposed to be better though.


 

 Basically, yes. I have no idea how well it works.


----------



## sandalaudio

I sent back my original Mojo due to the white noise (hiss?) problem, and I just got a replacement unit.
  
 FYI my original unit had audible shhhh noise if I powered it up with just the IEM plugged in and nothing else. The noise level was not dependent on the volume position.
 Plugging in a USB cable to the data port brought the noise down by a lot, but still audible.
  
  
 The new replacement unit has absolutely no noise as far as I can tell. It's fantastic.


----------



## jmills8

u2u2 said:


> I brought my Mojo to the local dealer to audition a set of HD800. The dealer highly recommend I try the T1.2 as, in his opinion, they perform better and I could save a fair chunk of change. He was correct and I agree with your assessment. The Mojo does a wonderful job of driving them. In fact at one point I had both the HD800 and T1.2 hooked up at once. Under the shop conditions the Mojo was truely impressive. I opted to purchased the HD800 over the T1.2 based on comfort for long sessions. For pure musicality a Mojo T1.2 pairing ought to be given strong consideration if seeking open headphones.


 Two major shops says the Mojo cannot push the HD800 properly. My friend tried it and it couldnt.


----------



## jamato8

It does very well with the Pioneer SE Master1.


----------



## Dopaminer

jmills8 said:


> Two major shops says the Mojo cannot push the HD800 properly. My friend tried it and it couldnt.


 
  
  
 That`s amazing, because the mojo puts out 4.3v.


----------



## u2u2

jmills8 said:


> Two major shops says the Mojo cannot push the HD800 properly. My friend tried it and it couldnt.




I consider myself fortunate in that there is a knowledgable well equipped local dealer I can easily visit to audition gear. Nothing like personal experience to aid in purchase decisions. I am thoroughly pleased with the kit I have purchased. Sorry to hear those major shops and your friend found the Mojo to be inadequate.


----------



## jmills8

u2u2 said:


> I consider myself fortunate in that there is a knowledgable well equipped local dealer I can easily visit to audition gear. Nothing like personal experience to aid in purchase decisions. I am thoroughly pleased with the kit I have purchased. Sorry to hear those major shops and your friend found the Mojo to be inadequate.


 Im glad you are pleased but how can you say they dont know just because they disagree with you? You dont even know the shops and yes one can sit on a leather sofa and demo every amp made and every dap, iem, headphone etc. One of the shop was the owner and I dont think he is in business not to sell the new products.


----------



## shigzeo

dopaminer said:


> That`s amazing, because the mojo puts out 4.3v.


 

 Don't trust spec, or science: trust the subjective mouthings of shop owners.


----------



## u2u2

jmills8 said:


> Im glad you are pleased but how can you say they dont know just because they disagree with you? You dont even know the shops and yes one can sit on a leather sofa and demo every amp made and every dap, iem, headphone etc. One of the shop was the owner and I dont think he is in business not to sell the new products.




My reading and writing skills come up short on occasion. I thought I was simply commenting on my local shop, my experience, decisions, and satisfaction of owning both pieces of kit. I do wish everyone got as much pleasure from the gear under discussion as I do. I shall bow out of this thread now.


----------



## jmills8

shigzeo said:


> Don't trust spec, or science: trust the subjective mouthings of shop owners.


Ofcourse, best to hear it for one self. As you know one can go into most shops in Hong Kong and sit in a private room and demo the TT, Hugo, and Mojo and listen for two or more hours before making a choice.


----------



## jlbrach

Two major shops says the Mojo cannot push the HD800 properly. My friend tried it and it couldnt.
  
 absolute and complete nonsense....both the hugo and the mojo drive the hd800 beautifully without any issue...and sound terrific


----------



## jmills8

jlbrach said:


> [COLOR=B22222]Two major shops says the Mojo cannot push the HD800 properly. My friend tried it and it couldnt.[/COLOR]
> 
> absolute and complete nonsense....both the hugo and the mojo drive the hd800 beautifully without any issue...and sound terrific


 Sorry to have a different opinion. Please enjoy the Mojo.


----------



## headwhacker

dopaminer said:


> That`s amazing, because the mojo puts out 4.3v.


 
 It can push 5.3V when fully charged.


----------



## jarnopp

headwhacker said:


> It can push 5.3V when fully charged.




I think I measured over 7v, but haven't tried it with Hd-800s. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## headwhacker

jarnopp said:


> I think I measured over 7v, but haven't tried it with Hd-800s. Can anyone confirm?



Yup, I measured it myself and getting 7V at max volume also. I PMed Rob Watts about this becuase he said Mojo's maximum output voltage is 5.3Vrms. He said a DMM does not measure true RMS value. 
 
If we are to Assume 7V we are getting is just the Peak Voltage. Then the true RMS value is still around 5Vrms.
 
In comparison to other DAPs and portable DAC/Amps I have, the voltage I measured never get close to their published spec. (Only Fiio X5 comes close).
 
So yeah it is amazing how much juice the Mojo can push out considering it's size.


Mojo has a lot of headroom for HD800. I could not push the volume past solid blue. Same goes with T1


----------



## sandalaudio

headwhacker said:


> Yup, I measured it myself and getting 7V at max volume also. I PMed Rob Watts about this becuase he said Mojo's maximum output voltage is 5.3Vrms. He said a DMM does not measure true RMS value.
> 
> If we are to Assume 7V we are getting is just the Peak Voltage. Then the true RMS value is still around 5Vrms.
> 
> ...


 
  
 On 1kHz 0dBFS signal, Mojo's volume caps out at around 14-15V p-p, so around 5Vrms unloaded.
  
 You can say the transient ceiling voltage is around 7Vrms where the signal is really squashed (i.e. a square wave) which is what most multimeters would show, while a true sine wave RMS would be close to 5.3Vrms as quoted with minimal distortion.
  
 You can see what I mean on the below graphs as the volume is progressively increased. Big number being the DMM RMS
  
 If people find Mojo doesn't work well with HD800 or T1, it's probably not due to the lack of power but purely a sonic preference, because even most big desktop amps can't deliver as much driving power as the Mojo can.


----------



## headwhacker

sandalaudio said:


> On 1kHz 0dBFS signal, Mojo's volume caps out at around 14-15V p-p, so around 5Vrms unloaded.
> 
> You can say the transient ceiling voltage is around 7Vrms where the signal is really squashed (i.e. a square wave) which is what most multimeters would show, while a true sine wave RMS would be close to 5.3Vrms as quoted with minimal distortion.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Exactly, based on your graph 5Vrms output is achievable without distotion/clipping. This translates to 116dB into HD800 and 118dB into T1. More than enough to drive both cans with authority. So I agree about people saying "Mojo is not enough" to drive these cans is describing their personal preference with the pairing and not the power output.


----------



## Ivabign

sandalaudio said:


> I sent back my original Mojo due to the white noise (hiss?) problem, and I just got a replacement unit.
> 
> FYI my original unit had audible shhhh noise if I powered it up with just the IEM plugged in and nothing else. The noise level was not dependent on the volume position.
> Plugging in a USB cable to the data port brought the noise down by a lot, but still audible.
> ...


 

 You had the exact same problem my first Mojo had - the USB part was odd - but my replacement unit is perfect - pitch black. And I have to agree with some of the others - my SE846s sound pretty amazing through this little devil. This combination rewards a pristine recording with an experience difficult to match. (Although I was pleasantly surprised exchanging my Mojo for my International+ Optical - also an awfully nice sounding combo)


----------



## sandalaudio

headwhacker said:


> Exactly, based on your graph 5Vrms output is achievable without distotion/clipping. This translates to 116dB into HD800 and 118dB into T1. More than enough to drive both cans with authority. So I agree about people saying "Mojo is not enough" to drive these cans is describing their personal preference with the pairing and not the power output.


 
  
 Some people do listen crazy loud like there's no tomorrow, so we can't assume what's "powerful enough". I'm actually worried about the contrary, where Mojo can blow up headphones if handled incorrectly.
  
 One thing I do want to send an alarm bell is that just because an amp is a hefty "desktop" amp doesn't always mean that it has better driving power than a portable gear like the Mojo.
 A lot of huge looking amps still cap out at something like +/- 5V peak rail voltage, depending on the design.
  
 Some amps (like tube amps) do distort gracefully upon clipping, without adding much edgy harmonics, which people prefer the sound of. As for the Mojo, my brain will probably explode if I push it till it starts showing clipping distortion.


----------



## shigzeo

jlbrach said:


> Two major shops says the Mojo cannot push the HD800 properly. My friend tried it and it couldnt.
> 
> absolute and complete nonsense....both the hugo and the mojo drive the hd800 beautifully without any issue...and sound terrific


 

 I think we could break it down like this: Mojo is smaller than the headphones. Therefore it must not be able to drive them properly, despite the truth of its output VS a favoured desktop DAC/amp. It is pointless to argue with people that believe in magic.


----------



## lukeap69

Mojo can drive the my HD800 fine. It's not even trying hard. But it is not a Ragnarok! And it shouldn't be or else my Rok will be demoted to speaker amp only.


----------



## Dopaminer

headwhacker said:


> It can push 5.3V when fully charged.


 
  
  


jarnopp said:


> I think I measured over 7v, but haven't tried it with Hd-800s. Can anyone confirm?


 
  
 Holy crap !  I read that 4.3v figure in an online review (their test results) and was impressed - but that Rob confirmed 5 is even more mind-blowing.  I am now extremely interested in getting this nugget.  
  
 What kind of real-world battery times are people getting ?


----------



## sandalaudio

Does anyone know if there any way to get DSD256 to work on Mojo on JRiver Media Center?
  
 JRiver seems to have a bug/issue that it only does DSD256 natively (on ASIO etc), whereas DoP (what Mojo needs) caps out at DSD128.
  
 I can get DSD256 working with Mojo on Foobar and Audirvana, but just not JRiver.


----------



## audionewbi

I didnt even know DSD256 album existed!


----------



## sandalaudio

audionewbi said:


> I didnt even know DSD256 album existed!


 
  
 Yeah. It depends on what genre of music you like listening to. Classical listeners have been dealing with DSD files on a daily basis ever since the SACD days.
 We are used to spending $50 on physical albums so DSD downloads are no big deal.
 There are some great labels like:
 http://spiritofturtle.com/product-category/download/
  
 DSD256 files started coming out in the last year or so, because studios started installing A/D converters like Merging Horus that records DSD256 natively.
 Until then, most studios could only record up to DSD64 or 128 so the DSD256 were just software upscales that were done as a proof of concept.
  
 I don't want to get into arguments about the sonic merits etc, but it's worthwhile trying since Mojo supports it natively.
 The best thing to do is to listen to what the recording engineer thought was the best format.


----------



## x RELIC x

dopaminer said:


> Holy crap !  I read that 4.3v figure in an online review (their test results) and was impressed - but that Rob confirmed 5 is even more mind-blowing.  I am now extremely interested in getting this nugget.
> 
> What kind of real-world battery times are people getting ?




I was between 8.5 to 9 hours on average.


----------



## mjdutton

Has any body tried the new Pioneer XDP-100R the world's first MQA-ready HRA music player with Mojo?


----------



## vrapan

mjdutton said:


> Has any body tried the new Pioneer XDP-100R the world's first MQA-ready HRA music player with Mojo?


 
 If you check the last page of the Pioneer thread I think there is a guy that has done just that!


----------



## Ike1985

Did u guys who ordered from moon audio have to sign for it or can they leave it?


----------



## imattersuk

mjdutton said:


> Has any body tried the new Pioneer XDP-100R the world's first MQA-ready HRA music player with Mojo?


 
 Why would anyone want to spend £500 on a DAP to pair with a Mojo ? Absolutely mental, more money than sense.


----------



## Ike1985

Guys what are your though on Apple CCK cables? I'll be stuck with one until I get an android in 2016. Is the sound quality noticeably bad from the CCK?


----------



## singleended58

ike1985 said:


> Guys what are your though on Apple CCK cables? I'll be stuck with one until I get an android in 2016. Is the sound quality noticeably bad from the CCK?




Not at all. I am using it with iPhone 6+ though.


----------



## Watcherq

Ok, I just installed the driver on my Windows 10 x64 machine and tried using the Mojo with JRMC v21.  One thing is sure, the ASIO driver is still immature and support less feature than the WASAPI driver.  I normally prefer the ASIO driver, even on my previous iFI DSD Nano.  Unfortunately, the ASIO driver for Mojo is not fully baked.  Eg I can do upsample to 4xDSD using the DoP option with WASAPI drivers but not ASIO/Native (power button turned off).  I can't Bitstream DSD on the ASIO drivers as well (no sound) but I have no problem with WASAPI driver.
  
 I will stick with WASAPI driver for the time being until Chord updates the ASIO driver...


----------



## sfoclt

Can you play Spotify from iPhone 6+ though Mojo?


----------



## eddiek997

sfoclt said:


> Can you play Spotify from iPhone 6+ though Mojo?




Yes. You must use the CCK though. Basically, the cck bypasses the internal amp of the iPhone and sends the digital audio to the mojo via USB.


----------



## joshuachew

My Chord Mojo when I plug it in to charge, the charging light comes on but it goes off after 15 seconds or so. I initially thought that it was because it was fully charged but when I switch the unit on the battery indicator is blue. Help?


----------



## beemarman

imattersuk said:


> Why would anyone want to spend £500 on a DAP to pair with a Mojo ? Absolutely mental, more money than sense.


 
  
 Loads of people pair their AK240 or even AK380 with either the mojo or the Hugo.
  
 I'm going to pair my Pioneer with my mojo.
  
 A lot cheaper than my old AK240 paired to my Hugo.


----------



## u2u2

ike1985 said:


> Guys what are your though on Apple CCK cables? I'll be stuck with one until I get an android in 2016. Is the sound quality noticeably bad from the CCK?


 

 I use one on a 6S. No difference in sound quality as far as I can tell between it and USB from my nMP or Macbook retina. I do find a difference in sound quality depending on the software being used on all my systems. Also, you can cause RF noise to get into the system, if you work at it, using an iPhone. Not an issue in normal use. Haven't been able to do that with an iPod Touch or non cellular iPad.


----------



## PhilW

Hi All,
  
 Let me introduce you to the PERFECT (in my opinion) companion for the MoJo. The Pioneer XDP-100R. 432GB Storage, DXD, MQA (firmware update permitting) and has a lovely UI, AND USB OTG Output.


----------



## sfoclt

eddiek997 said:


> Yes. You must use the CCK though. Basically, the cck bypasses the internal amp of the iPhone and sends the digital audio to the mojo via USB.


 
 Thank you.  I'm somewhat new to iPhone so trying to figure out which peripherals work and how.


----------



## joshuachew

My Chord Mojo when I plug it in to charge, the charging light comes on but it goes off after 15 seconds or so. I initially thought that it was because it was fully charged but when I switch the unit on the battery indicator is blue. Help?


----------



## psikey

sandalaudio said:


> Does anyone know if there any way to get DSD256 to work on Mojo on JRiver Media Center?
> 
> JRiver seems to have a bug/issue that it only does DSD256 natively (on ASIO etc), whereas DoP (what Mojo needs) caps out at DSD128.
> 
> I can get DSD256 working with Mojo on Foobar and Audirvana, but just not JRiver.




I answered this further back in thread. Will post link when I get chance to search.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzi

eddiek997 said:


> Yes. You must use the CCK though. Basically, the cck bypasses the internal amp of the iPhone and sends the digital audio to the mojo via USB.


 

 I don't believe that's true, anymore.  I know that some have purchased a cable from lavricables which doesn't require the CCK, and I have one on order from Taobao that I've heard works without CCK, too.


----------



## PhilW

jazzi said:


> I don't believe that's true, anymore.  I know that some have purchased a cable from lavricables which doesn't require the CCK, and I have one on order from Taobao that I've heard works without CCK, too.


 until an ios update stops it working.


----------



## GreenBow

I found someone mentioned that the Mojo cuts out from overheating when playing and charging at the same time.
  
 I posted all the details in post #8 here http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-solutions-thread#post_12126994
  
 I am a bit surprised by this. I kind of hope it's because the user is using a higher current charger and getting it too hot. For me, the Mojo has to work as a desktop DAC charging and playing together.
  
 I don't mind using cooling just to keep it cooler anyway. However I still want it independantly to be able to charge and play at the same time.
  
  
 There was also an interesting issue I found and mentioned in post #9 on that thread also.


----------



## eddiek997

jazzi said:


> I don't believe that's true, anymore.  I know that some have purchased a cable from lavricables which doesn't require the CCK, and I have one on order from Taobao that I've heard works without CCK, too.




Chord specifically state that the cck is required http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter?fnode=91

The taobao cable apparently doesn't work with iOS 9.1 and the lavricable maybe rendered inop at any time with future iOS updated.


----------



## spook76

philw said:


> until an ios update stops it working.




Or use an iPod Touch as a dedicated DAP and do not bother updating.


----------



## Jazzi

philw said:


> until an ios update stops it working.


 

 Well, true, that's certainly a possibility.


----------



## equedadoii

absolutely love my mojo, and i can't wait to pair it with a higher-endish headphone (sr60i at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
 but is there any solution to the 1-second skipping to the beginnings of songs. foobar used. wasapi component downloaded too.


----------



## Torq

joshuachew said:


> My Chord Mojo when I plug it in to charge, the charging light comes on but it goes off after 15 seconds or so. I initially thought that it was because it was fully charged but when I switch the unit on the battery indicator is blue. Help?


 
  
 Blue indicates fully charged (or, at least, indicates the highest level of charge).  As the battery is depleted it'll change from blue to green, then to yellow, then to red and finally will start blinking.
  
 So you're all good.


----------



## joshuachew

Thank you so much!! I was really worried there for a moment.


----------



## joshk4

Hi guys, anyone able to comment sound compared to the oppo ha 2?
Is there a step up warranting an upgrade? 

Will be using ie 800 pretty much, and if it good with hd 800 then it is a bonus.. 

Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

joshuachew said:


> My Chord Mojo when I plug it in to charge, the charging light comes on but it goes off after 15 seconds or so. I initially thought that it was because it was fully charged but when I switch the unit on the battery indicator is blue. Help?




Blue is fully charged. The sequence goes from fully charged to fully drained like this:

Blue -> green -> yellow -> red -> blinking red. When it's blinking you have approximately 10 minutes left, or less.


----------



## Wyd4

joshk4 said:


> Hi guys, anyone able to comment sound compared to the oppo ha 2?
> Is there a step up warranting an upgrade?
> 
> Will be using ie 800 pretty much, and if it good with hd 800 then it is a bonus..
> ...




Having auditioned the oppo and currently owning the mojo and ie800 I can say for me it's a sure step up in sound quality to the mojo. For me it is worth it.

The mojo is smoother with no less detail. More refined.

I auditioned the hd800 with the mojo. But it wasn't an ideal environment in the noisy store. However I was quite pleased with what I heard. Plenty of volume and it didn't sound thin or shrill. I haven't heard the hd800 with any high end desktop rigs though for comparison. However what I did hear was enough for me to start putting pennies away to save for the hd800.


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> I found someone mentioned that the Mojo cuts out from overheating when playing and charging at the same time.
> 
> I posted all the details in post #8 here http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-solutions-thread#post_12126994
> 
> ...




That issue is not the fault of the Mojo but the user and the computer. Music playback, especially DSD, can be very taxing on the system. That's why there are different operating modes that ensure smooth playback. The mojo will just play what the computer sends through. The user could use exclusive mode, or not use Steam and game when listening to DSD. Both are CPU intensive.


----------



## joshk4

wyd4 said:


> Having auditioned the oppo and currently owning the mojo and ie800 I can say for me it's a sure step up in sound quality to the mojo. For me it is worth it.
> 
> The mojo is smoother with no less detail. More refined.
> 
> I auditioned the hd800 with the mojo. But it wasn't an ideal environment in the noisy store. However I was quite pleased with what I heard. Plenty of volume and it didn't sound thin or shrill. I haven't heard the hd800 with any high end desktop rigs though for comparison. However what I did hear was enough for me to start putting pennies away to save for the hd800.




Thanks! 
I need to sell my oppo ha 2 and try and pick this one up. By the way, you are in Australia aswell. Where did you manage to pick the mojo up and how much did you get it for?


----------



## Dithyrambes

Sometimes I feel the Mojo is just too clear, clean, and everything is so seperated. Think I need to complement it with something that is completely gooey and analogue sounding. Sometimes miss my ifi micro(just the dac section, cause its so gooey).


----------



## lavricables

jazzi said:


> I don't believe that's true, anymore.  I know that some have purchased a cable from lavricables which doesn't require the CCK, and I have one on order from Taobao that I've heard works without CCK, too.




It has cck inside actually and works fine with all ios including latest 9.1


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> That issue is not the fault of the Mojo but the user and the computer. Music playback, especially DSD, can be very taxing on the system. That's why there are different operating modes that ensure smooth playback. The mojo will just play what the computer sends through. The user could use exclusive mode, or not use Steam and game when listening to DSD. Both are CPU intensive.


 

 I thought it might be the case that DACs can not play different sampling frequency files at the same time. I thought if a DAC is playing e.g 192KHz, how can it also be decoding audio at another frequency. Can it e.g decode 192KHz music, and maybe something like the audio on a film playing simultaneously on a computer.


----------



## Mojo ideas

Char





headwhacker said:


> It can push 5.3V when fully charged.


ging state of the battery makes little difference to the output level and mojo actually has no problem in driving HD 800's by our precise and accurate measurements. There are no significant or measurable changes to the output with these headphones so possibly it's something else happening here. Interesting though!


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> I thought it might be the case that DACs can not play different sampling frequency files at the same time. I thought if a DAC is playing e.g 192KHz, how can it also be decoding audio at another frequency. Can it e.g decode 192KHz music, and maybe something like the audio on a film playing simultaneously on a computer.




I don't even know..... If someone wants to use their computer in non-typical ways I really can't speak for that. It pretty much depends on what the output settings are in the software. As far as the Mojo is concerned, once the signal is output through the computers USB the Mojo will simply display what that sampling rate is. Will two pieces of audio playback software with different sampling rates work? Couldn't guess. It all depends on what rate the computer outputs, whether it's up sampled, down sampled, side sampled, or whatever, hahaha.


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> I don't even know..... If someone wants to use their computer in non-typical ways I really can't speak for that. It pretty much depends on what the output settings are in the software. As far as the Mojo is concerned, once the signal is output through the computers USB the Mojo will simply display what that sampling rate is. Will two pieces of audio playback software with different sampling rates work? Couldn't guess. It all depends on what rate the computer outputs, whether it's up sampled, down sampled, side sampled, or whatever, hahaha.


 

 Yeah the example I gave was a little unusual. A better example might be playing a HD-audio music file while playing a video game, both on the PC. The video game audio will be 44.1KHz.


----------



## Mojo ideas

dithyrambes said:


> Sometimes I feel the Mojo is just too clear, clean, and everything is so seperated. Think I need to complement it with something that is completely gooey and analogue sounding. Sometimes miss my ifi micro(just the dac section, cause its so gooey).


 Mojo is trying to give your brain enough information encoded Into Mojo's reproduced analogue music waveform to allow you put everything back in its original place in the original musical sound field when it was recorded. Your indicating that perhaps you are not used to that and so you want to hear what you are familiar and are more comfortable with. 
I would ask that you please try for a little longer with Mojo as once your brain ear processing resets itself I think you might start enjoy your music even more than you do now and you won't want a gooey sound any longer.


----------



## JezR

Can someone please remind me what colour the balls should be for a 2 volt output as opposed to the fixed line level of 3 volts, it was mentioned in the thread that 3 volt was maybe too hot for certain pre amps so should be turned down to a particular colour. I've been through the whole thread once but can't find it now.
  
 I'm taking my Mojo round to a friends so need to know just in case the pre doesn't like 3 volts. Thanks.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jezr said:


> Can someone please remind me what colour the balls should be for a 2 volt output as opposed to the fixed line level of 3 volts, it was mentioned in the thread that 3 volt was maybe too hot for certain pre amps so should be turned down to a particular colour. I've been through the whole thread once but can't find it now.
> 
> I'm taking my Mojo round to a friends so need to know just in case the pre doesn't like 3 volts. Thanks.


 About four clicks down should do it. That should be double blue I think.


----------



## JezR

mojo ideas said:


> About four clicks down should do it. That should be double blue I think.


 
 Thank you


----------



## tmarshl

joshk4 said:


> Hi guys, anyone able to comment sound compared to the oppo ha 2?
> Is there a step up warranting an upgrade?
> 
> Will be using ie 800 pretty much, and if it good with hd 800 then it is a bonus..
> ...


 

 Yes, the Chord Mojo is in a totally different league than the Oppo HA-2.  Certainly well worth the upgrade.


----------



## shigzeo

tmarshl said:


> Yes, the Chord Mojo is in a totally different league than the Oppo HA-2.  Certainly well worth the upgrade.


 

 Yeah, no comparison.


----------



## Jazzi

lavricables said:


> It has cck inside actually and works fine with all ios including latest 9.1


 

 Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## d3885u

Wow thats exactly what im looking for @philW

I assumed that onkyo DP-X1 can do the usb otg features too? Are they shared the same firmware?


----------



## PhilW

d3885u said:


> Wow thats exactly what im looking for @philW
> 
> I assumed that onkyo DP-X1 can do the usb otg features too? Are they shared the same firmware?


 no idea but to be honest the onkyo is overkill if using MoJo. Dual dac, balanced and probably more money.


----------



## d3885u

Yes it will be overkill if i use it as daily basis..but i'm planning to use mojo only at home for more critical listening.

When on the go i just grap the onkyo..

But i still waiting for who has been comparing between pioneer and onkyo


----------



## joshk4

tmarshl said:


> Yes, the Chord Mojo is in a totally different league than the Oppo HA-2.  Certainly well worth the upgrade.





shigzeo said:


> Yeah, no comparison.




Thanks guy, can't wait to get this in my hand, or let's say ears!

I find the ha 2 really good already and not sure it's possible to sound any better, but if it does, I surely can't wait...


----------



## nntnam

Anyone used this adhesive sheet for your Mojo - AK100 stack?
  
 http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/headphone_earphone_cbl/pg751.html
  
 I'm worried that it won't stick to Mojo.


----------



## xtr4

Hi guys,
  
 I''m having a slight issue (could be non issue) with the Mojo and that is the battery life.
 For the past week and a half, I have used it sparingly (an hour or so a day) and it'll go flat in around 3-4 days. Recharged to full (LED light goes off) and today, it just went completely flat after 20 mins (blinking red then shutdown) after only about 4 hours usage with a 3 day gap till today.
 Has anyone had similar usage patterns or up time? I know most ppl get about 8-9 hours but it seems mine isn't anywhere close to that.
 Although I've only charged it to full twice, but I would like some opinions. Thank you in advance.
  
 Cans driven: K7XX and Earwerkz Supra (50 / 50)
 Music files: Mostly flac and mp3s
 Source: USB via PC
  
 p/s: Managed to test it out with the HE1000 today at a shop and it's able to drive them with authority volume wise. SQ wise, soundstage is a little smaller and the airiness, separation and details are a smidgen lower than when I first auditioned them with a proper desktop setup. However, if we're looking at it from a value perspective, the Mojo is just downright awesome and for it to put out SQ from such a small package is just insane. Chord has over achieved with their Mojo.


----------



## Dopaminer

nntnam said:


> Anyone used this adhesive sheet for your Mojo - AK100 stack?
> 
> http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/headphone_earphone_cbl/pg751.html
> 
> I'm worried that it won't stick to Mojo.


 
  
 I`ve used that to hold my AK120ii and Ratoc KE-3 and it was far too powerful - people who have more experience with it than I told me I should have cut it in half and used only that.  If the Mojo`s surface is smooth, not textured, it will cement it to your AK no problem.  I had to use a plastic pancake-flipper and a lot of patience to get it to let go  . . . . 
 It is great, btw.


----------



## nntnam

dopaminer said:


> I`ve used that to hold my AK120ii and Ratoc KE-3 and it was far too powerful - people who have more experience with it than I told me I should have cut it in half and used only that.  If the Mojo`s surface is smooth, not textured, it will cement it to your AK no problem.  I had to use a plastic pancake-flipper and a lot of patience to get it to let go  . . . .
> It is great, btw.


 
 Thanks! I just ordered it. I don't want using rubber band. Both Mojo and AK100 seem too small to put 2 bands on them, only one may not strong enough.
  
 It was my lucky day. E-earphone just emailed me that my Mojo was shipped. Around 2 weeks earlier than expected.


----------



## audionewbi

*Thinking, thinking and thinking:* To me HUGO is the better sounding gear where as mojo is just one step behind (just because of the soundstage) but honestly I have been thinking of selling HUGO as I hardly use it. 

 Mojo has taken over the job of calyx M and Chord HUGO (two gears that I have great admirations). However Mojo to me managed to find a way to combine the sound of those two gears in one size. 

 I think I have reached a point where I want to sale those two gears and open up some cash for a CIEM for Mojo.


----------



## Dopaminer

nntnam said:


> Thanks! I just ordered it. I don't want using rubber band. Both Mojo and AK100 seem too small to put 2 bands on them, only one may not strong enough.
> 
> It was my lucky day. E-earphone just emailed me that my Mojo was shipped. Around 2 weeks earlier than expected.


 
  
 I just noticed you are using AK100, not ii. With that squarish form factor, half of the Oyaide pad will definitely be adequate.   
  
 I didn`t know the mojo was shipping in Japan yet - I`ll be in e-earphone tomorrow !


----------



## nntnam

dopaminer said:


> I just noticed you are using AK100, not ii. With that squarish form factor, half of the Oyaide pad will definitely be adequate.
> 
> I didn`t know the mojo was shipping in Japan yet - I`ll be in e-earphone tomorrow !


 

 It was available only in E-earphones stores, I believe. Other stores will have to wait until mid-December. E-earphone also said it will be shipped in Mid-December when I pre-ordered. Somehow they managed to get their batch of Mojo sooner  .
  
 Anyway, try the Shibuya store. Akihabara store has no stock .


----------



## beemarman

philw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me introduce you to the PERFECT (in my opinion) companion for the MoJo. The Pioneer XDP-100R. 432GB Storage, DXD, MQA (firmware update permitting) and has a lovely UI, AND USB OTG Output.


 
 Excellent. Hopefully be getting my Pioneer tomorrow from Phil


----------



## Ike1985

Is it ok to charge my mojo with the supplied usb and an apple charging block thing(the one people use with phones to plug into the wall).?


----------



## reihead

^^ as long as it outputs 1 amp or more is ok.


----------



## Ike1985

Now the 10 hr wait begins.


----------



## ade_hall

ike1985 said:


> Now the 10 hr wait begins.




You don't have to wait 10 hours


----------



## gavinfabl

philw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me introduce you to the PERFECT (in my opinion) companion for the MoJo. The Pioneer XDP-100R. 432GB Storage, DXD, MQA (firmware update permitting) and has a lovely UI, AND USB OTG Output.




I can't believe you didn't call me to let me know you had this in stock


----------



## equedadoii

i anticipate there's likely to be no consensus; here goes anyhow:
 should i be considering a decent A to micro B USB cable? or are we are talking about an _it'll do_ sort of situation?
  
 i am running and anticipate running my mojo from my laptop almost exclusively.
  
 also, from a few pages back:
   
 Quote:


> is there any solution to the 1-second skipping to the beginnings of songs. foobar used. wasapi component downloaded too.


----------



## gavinfabl

I'm confused. I've searched thread and read all 413 pages but I can't recall what cable I'll need between the Mojo and ibasso DX80? 

I'm searching now for some closed cans after sorting the open cans. It seems based on all the posts Oppo PM-3 are liked. I tried some Shure headphones (1840 I think) and they had great bass but seemed flat sounding on the treble. Any other options?


----------



## Ike1985

I'm guessing if I use the apple 2+ Amp charger, I can cut that charging time in half?


----------



## alan_g

gavinfabl said:


> I'm confused. I've searched thread and read all 413 pages but I can't recall what cable I'll need between the Mojo and ibasso DX80?
> 
> I'm searching now for some closed cans after sorting the open cans. It seems based on all the posts Oppo PM-3 are liked. I tried some Shure headphones (1840 I think) and they had great bass but seemed flat sounding on the treble. Any other options?


 

 i think the dx80 has an optical output and the mojo has optical so that could be a solution


----------



## Ike1985

ade_hall said:


> You don't have to wait 10 hours




Why is that? Says clearly on the box to wait 10 hrs.


----------



## Torq

ike1985 said:


> I'm guessing if I use the apple 2+ Amp charger, I can cut that charging time in half?


 
  
 No.
  
 Using a higher capacity charger will only make a difference if the device being charged can utilize it.
  
 If the Mojo is off, then a 1 amp charger will charge it as fast as it can be charged.
  
 This is why we talk about "current draw" ... as the amount of current used is dependent on what's consuming (drawing) it not what's supplying it (excepting that you can't draw more than the supply is capable of providing).


----------



## gavinfabl

alan_g said:


> i think the dx80 has an optical output and the mojo has optical so that could be a solution




I'll find out tomorrow when it arrives. I read the manual and it seems to do coaxial and optical. Not sure if I needed a certain optical cable ...


----------



## alan_g

gavinfabl said:


> I'll find out tomorrow when it arrives. I read the manual and it seems to do coaxial and optical. Not sure if I needed a certain optical cable ...


 
 http://www.sysconcept.ca
  
 i have one of their optical cables


----------



## gavinfabl

alan_g said:


> http://www.sysconcept.ca
> 
> i have one of their optical cables




Cheers.


----------



## GreenBow

equedadoii said:


> i anticipate there's likely to be no consensus; here goes anyhow:
> should i be considering a decent A to micro B USB cable? or are we are talking about an _it'll do_ sort of situation?
> 
> i am running and anticipate running my mojo from my laptop almost exclusively.
> ...


 

 Someone a few pages back stated that the Mojo sounds better with an audio quality USB cable. I saved the link but can;t recall where. Have a look back. However the normal USB cable will be a fine start from what people are saying I think.
  
 I don't think anyone found a cure for the one second skipping. There was a suggestion to use JRiver which solves it, but that costs money. I mentioned it on the Chord Mojo Issues Solutions thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-solutions-thread


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> Someone a few pages back stated that the Mojo sounds better with an audio quality USB cable. I saved the link but can;t recall where. Have a look back. However the normal USB cable will be a fine start from what people are saying I think.
> 
> I don't think anyone found a cure for the one second skipping. There was a suggestion to use JRiver which solves it, but that costs money. I mentioned it on the Chord Mojo Issues Solutions thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-solutions-thread




Yea, the consensus is that USB > Optical/etc with mojo.


----------



## Ike1985

Shold I use PCM or DoP for dsd on onkyo? DoP gives me the right (silver) color, pcm stays blue.

Yikes, the RF interference with my CCK is bad.

The music sounds absolutely incredible.

When I first hooked up the mojo to my phone I accidentally had it plugged into the charging port on the mojo, hope that didn't damage anything.

Also notice my usb connection isn't straight but hat shouldn't matter right-it still works fine: 




Also with this setup I just realized j won't be able to charge my phone and listen at the same time, my next phone will have to have much better battery capacity than iphone 5.


----------



## psikey

Mine is slightly off square to the back too. Not an issue other than slight cosmetic OCD!!
  
 Get a decent Android then with wireless charging. I can use my S6 and Note 4 with my wireless charger while Mojo connected into USB. With my Note 4 Multimedia Dock I can even charge in the dock and have Mojo connected to one of the docks USB ports but only works with UAPP App dedicated USB driver with the dock which doesn't work with Spotify (but does with Tidal).


----------



## x RELIC x

ike1985 said:


> Why is that? Says clearly on the box to wait 10 hrs.




Chord has posted a couple times on this forum saying the full 10hrs charge is for units that have been sitting on the shelf for a very long time with a depleted battery. If your unit's charging light turns off then you're fully charged and good to go according to Chord. I doubt it's been sitting on a shelf for long.


----------



## Ike1985

Guys, I am in awe of this little mojo. I can say for sure the music actually sounds different, in fct the difference is STUNNING. It's like when I went from Skull Caddy's to Adel A12's all over again-the second great jump. It's actually making me not like vinyl as much-as I listen to my hd flac vinyls all the popping associate with vinyl is way more apparent. Glad most of my collection is digital. 

The sound is expanded in all directions, sounds trail off way more-mix and merge. Riffs from Windhand's - Two Urns sound towering and ominous. Holy crap.


----------



## x RELIC x

^^ Yup! ^^


----------



## Ike1985

I'll have a full review later tonight after my son goes to sleep, I'm a single dad(wife is gone to nursing school) so I wont have any quiet time tIl then. Thanks everybody for recommending this.


----------



## peareye

gavinfabl said:


> I'm confused. I've searched thread and read all 413 pages but I can't recall what cable I'll need between the Mojo and ibasso DX80?
> 
> I'm searching now for some closed cans after sorting the open cans. It seems based on all the posts Oppo PM-3 are liked. I tried some Shure headphones (1840 I think) and they had great bass but seemed flat sounding on the treble. Any other options?


 
 Check out the Denon MM400 as well...I liked it better than the PM-3....more dynamic and more low end...


----------



## Ike1985

Ok guys, I'm playing a DSD 128 album via Jriver on my MacbookPro.  I'm getting a purple light on the mojo and here are my settings and what Jriver is saying: (I don't think it's working right)  (I tried to follow the instructions on moon audio but his version of J river is different or i'm not accessing the right section of the options):
  

  

  

  

  
 I don't see anywhere to implement these moon audio instructions:
  
 "

*Volume* the “Digital Output (Chord Async USB 44.1kHz-….” is chosen
*Tools* to check the box beside *“DSD bitstream in DoP format”."*
  
 In my version of j river MC 20.


----------



## Dopaminer

gavinfabl said:


> I'm confused. I've searched thread and read all 413 pages but I can't recall what cable I'll need between the Mojo and ibasso DX80?
> 
> I'm searching now for some closed cans after sorting the open cans. It seems based on all the posts Oppo PM-3 are liked. I tried some Shure headphones (1840 I think) and they had great bass but seemed flat sounding on the treble. Any other options?


 
  
   I used to own the Denon MM400 previously mentioned, and the B&W P7, both of which are excellent.  But I recommend the Bang&Olufson H6, which despite looking like a fashion headphone has incredibly good sound, is light, folds flat and is relatively cheap.  The new beyer DT1770 equals it in sound, but is very large and more expensive.  I had high hopes for the PM-3, being a planar fan, but it was clearly, obviously inferior, to my ears.  (out of the AK120ii and Ratoc KE-3 dac/amp)


----------



## aamefford

ike1985 said:


> I'll have a full review later tonight after my son goes to sleep, I'm a single dad(wife is gone to nursing school) so I wont have any quiet time tIl then. Thanks everybody for recommending this.



Looking forward to your review. Oh, and nurses are awesome! I'm married to one.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Has anyone got a chance to compare the Mojo to the Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2?


----------



## Ike1985

Gear: Iphone 5 w/cck, MacbookPro, Mojo, 64 Audio ADEL A12
  
 Let me begin by saying that I don't speak fancy audiophile lingo, I'm just a normal guy who's always been into music-more specifically metal(doom, sludge, stoner, black, death, atmospheric and all combinations of the aforementioned styles) as well as classical-but mostly metal.  I've had a few hours with the Mojo now, here are my results:
  
 The first thing I noticed was the detail.  Listening to albums I'd listened to many times before was great.  I heard instruments I'd never heard before, especially when the metal was fast-without the Mojo I never noticed the things i missed but with the Mojo it all becomes known.  Gasps when the singer inhales or someone tapping their foot at a quiet-live performance of a solo artist, all those thing you say people always hear with nice gear-it comes through with Mojo.  I heard people in the audience many times in some of my files when i wasn't supposed to hear them-they weren't meant to be part of the mix.  This is especially noticeable with vinyl, which Mojo has caused me to dislike more.  I alreayd disliked vinyl and if asked to chose between my 16/44 cd rip of Xanthochroid's Blessed He With Boils or the 24/192 with all the pops and clicks-I'll pick the CD version with its pristine sound free of artifacts.  
  
 When I say the music sounds different, it really does.  The track I'm listening to-the vocals are quite different.  Maybe I'm struggling for words here since I don't have the audiophile dictionary in my brain, sorry I can't describe it better.  There is a song by Woods of Ypres called Kiss My Ashes Goodbye, its about 10 mins long.  I've never heard David Gold's voice sound like this, it's like he's singing it into my ear and I can feel it.  In Lightning & Snow from the same album (called Grey Skies & Electric Light) I hear cymbals that I've never heard before during the chaotic moments of the song.  My ADEL's A12's are known for instrument separation so paired with the Mojo (with it's incredible separation) really keeps my brain engaged with the music because there is so much going on where all previously ran together.
  
 To really test the instrument separation synergy with my A12's I chose Archspire's song Lucid Collective Somnambulation.  All I can say is wow.
  
 And my mojo just died, looks like i'm out of battery.
  
 What else should I say?  My A12's are known for the impressive sub-bass, among other things.  I feel like the Mojo slightly lowers this sub-bass in favor of a more neutral signature.  One band that I listen to everyday (one of the best bands I've ever heard) is Beastwars.  Both their albums Beastwars and Blood Becomes fire sound glorious on the A12's from my puny Iphone5.  Beastwars plays doom/stoner/sludge (mostly interchangeable) metal.  This style of metal has a moniker: "Tune low, play slow".  Basically you can expect extremely downtuned guitars with towering and crushing riffs that echo into nothingness.  Especially on Blood Becomes Fire, that whole album really makes the A12's shake with bass.  There is more bass impact with the iphone 5 IMO than with the mojo.  I use the word impact because the mojo still picks up the same low riffage but just with more detail and a hair less "blow your hair back" bass.  I think I'll get used to this as time goes on, brain burn-in and whatnot.  If it is a problem for you, you can always EQ a bit-on my iphone 5 the EQ in both tuneshell and onkyo work fine with the mojo.
  
 Concerning soundstage, all I've ever heard is my A12's and my iphone 5/macbook pro so the soundstage actually sounds larger to me.  Some of the instruments, especially in Chesky's jazz bits sounded like they were outside my ciem's floating in space.  It was an odd sensation and I've never heard it before.
  
 Conclusion:
  
 The most noticeable sound improvement with the mojo is the timing.  All the instruments sound like the band is playing right in front of you.  The music is alive.  From the iphone 5 I have more bass impact but the music is still "just a recording".  Mojo does something to the music that makes it come alive, hard to explain.  It has a neutral sig IMO so if you're into thundering bass it'll deliver the bass just cleaner and with a hair less knockdown.  IMO any bass you sacrifice is worth what you get with everything else the mojo offers.  Treble was great as well.  Nothing bad to say, I'm glad I bought this and I'm done with audiophile gear forever.  I have a completely black background and notice no hiss.  RF inerference can be an issue with Iphone 5, use airplane mode.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFb607Y49X0


----------



## elnero

Beastwars is such a great band!


----------



## NZtechfreak

elnero said:


> Beastwars is such a great band!




+1 

Seen them lots live living in NZ, also met the guys a few times after I sorted a Sabbath ticket for their bassist.


----------



## Ike1985

elnero said:


> Beastwars is such a great band!


 
  
 Yea near the top of my all-time list and they've only released two albums and I sample probably 20 albums a day 5 days a week, done so for years.


----------



## che15

gavinfabl said:


> I'm confused. I've searched thread and read all 413 pages but I can't recall what cable I'll need between the Mojo and ibasso DX80?
> 
> I'm searching now for some closed cans after sorting the open cans. It seems based on all the posts Oppo PM-3 are liked. I tried some Shure headphones (1840 I think) and they had great bass but seemed flat sounding on the treble. Any other options?



I have the DX80 and mojo, the dx 80 has both optical and coaxial so u can use the cable that comes with the ibasso if u get an adaptor, or u can get a 3.5-3.5 coax made by noon audio or other custome cable making companies. 
I love my DT 1350 with my mojo, have not tried my w3000 with them yet, but I will shortly.
I would recommend the fostex TH x00 that is in mass drop. If it is anywhere close to the TH900, it will definitely be a winner.
Oh I have use a mini to mini cable to connect the 80 to mojo with great results also.


----------



## Takeanidea

mojo ideas said:


> Char
> ging state of the battery makes little difference to the output level and mojo actually has no problem in driving HD 800's by our precise and accurate measurements. There are no significant or measurable changes to the output with these headphones so possibly it's something else happening here. Interesting though!





the HD800s are a great pairing for the mojo. I sold 2 dac amps within a fortnight of buying the mojo it was a no brainer. And the mojo works as a line out for an integrated amp and a pre amp for a power amp if you ever wanted to see what it could do using just the dac part. 
As a standalone dac it is also superb


----------



## Torq

*Some Superficial Impressions: Schiit Bifrost vs. Mojo*
  
 I meant to post my thoughts about how these two compare a week or so ago but, as with many things, “life” got in the way of that.  So, hopefully this is better late than never.
  
 Such a comparison is not straightforward; the Bifrost cannot drive headphones directly. Thus I listened to both through a Schiit Ragnarok, a Schiit Lyr (original) and to the Mojo directly.  Additionally, the Bifrost is not an option for on-the-go use.  These are just things to bear in mind.
  
 My Bifrost is configured with the USB Gen 1 board and is the “4490” variant.  For your $399 today you’d get the USB Gen 2 board and the same AKM 4490 DS DAC/Analog board.  I don’t have access to a multibit Bifrost currently.
  
 Headphones used were my LCD 2.2c, HE-500, HD 650 and SE846.
  
 I listened via optical and USB, source was an nMP via Roon.
  
_The short version is that, except when listening via the Lyr, I prefer the Mojo to the Bifrost.  Not that the Mojo > Lyr combination is in anyway bad, but it feels a little “fat” with my preferred headphones when compared to the Bifrost > Lyr set up._
  
*Beyond That:*
  
 In all cases I preferred the optical inputs to the USB, regardless whether the source files were 16/44.1 red-book CD-rips or 24/192 tracks.  Bifrost shows a distinct improvement driven optically, where as the difference for Mojo USB vs. optical was much smaller.  Perhaps this would be different with the USB Gen 2 board on the Schiit component.
  
 With my planar cans the Bifrost > Lyr combination is extremely addictive and a lot of fun (there’s some added warmth there that I don’t hear through the Ragnarok).  It’s a bouncy, juicy, opulent experience that has resulted in me neglecting what I’m working on more than once and resulted in my just getting lost in the music when I’m supposed to be working.
  
 The Mojo > Lyr setup with the same cans is a tiny bit too warm with some tracks and “bouncy” can become a bit bottom heavy and more leisurely which seems to drop the pace of the music a little.  Music with any emotional gravity takes on a deeper sense of seriousness – which sometimes works really well and sometimes is a tad overdone.
  
 In all other cases/combinations, the Mojo seems to resolve more than the “4490”.  Perhaps resolution isn’t the real issue and it’s more a question of balance … nothing seems to get recessed on the Mojo, where as, for example, I noticed brushes on cymbals being quieter through the Bifrost.  The mojo’s bottom end is more solid and little more tuneful.  Soundstage also gets Mojo the nod.
  
 Those observations remained consistent with all of my cans, with or without the Ragnarok, and trying to break them down by headphone would say more about the headphones than the Mojo or Bifrost.
  
 Both are highly musical.  Both are excellent value.  I find the differences to be, mostly, a matter of taste/preference, equipment pairing and even the particular song.  I wouldn’t run a Mojo into a Lyr by choice (I’d use the Mojo directly), but I can’t take a Bifrost/Lyr on the go either.
  
*Final Thoughts:*
  
 If could only have one, I’d go with the Mojo – especially as I use it on the go.
  
 And I’d happily drive my LCD 2.2c with it directly.
  
 It wouldn't be quite as much “fun” as the Bifrost > Lyr > LCD 2.2c/HE-500, but it’s probably a bit more truthful and detailed overall.
  
 And remember, there's no way to hear "just" the Bifrost.
  
*And one more thing ...*
  
 I'd re-iterate a comment I made earlier in this thread: I consider the Mojo to be the best $600 I've spent on audio gear or, at least, on par with my original Linn Axis (back in 1987/88) which is what started me on this path in the first place.


----------



## Mojo ideas

ike1985 said:


> Gear: Iphone 5 w/cck, MacbookPro, Mojo, 64 Audio ADEL A12
> 
> Let me begin by saying that I don't speak fancy audiophile lingo, I'm just a normal guy who's always been into music-more specifically metal(doom, sludge, stoner, black, death, atmospheric and all combinations of the aforementioned styles) as well as classical-but mostly metal.  I've had a few hours with the Mojo now, here are my results:
> 
> ...


Are you going to post this in with the other rewiews I'd like to see it there are I feel you capture the true spirit of our Mojo in relatively few words


----------



## headwhacker

takeanidea said:


> the HD800s are a great pairing for the mojo. I sold 2 dac amps within a fortnight of buying the mojo it was a no brainer. And the mojo works as a line out for an integrated amp and a pre amp for a power amp if you ever wanted to see what it could do using just the dac part.
> As a standalone dac it is also superb


 
 Yes it does, a month of trying different headphones with Mojo. HD800 + Mojo combination is my favorite so far. My cans that need separate amplification when paired with Mojo like SR-507 and HE-6 doesn't sound as good with Mojo than HD800 direct to Mojo.


----------



## Takeanidea

HE-6 / Mojo / Mini Beast - my ultimate combination. Maybe my endgame combination hardware wise


----------



## headwhacker

takeanidea said:


> HE-6 / Mojo / Mini Beast - my ultimate combination. Maybe my endgame combination hardware wise


 
  
 I am currently using the stuck pleather pads with HE-6 and I don't like how it sounded with Mojo/Marantz PM5005. Sounded thin ands too bright than I remember with the Focus Pad-A.


----------



## nntnam

Just received my Mojo this morning.
  
 First impression: no hiss at all! Tested with Fitear 335 which is extremely sensitive. It hisses with almost every sources I tried.
  
 Need more listening time to comment on the sound quality  .


----------



## gavinfabl

che15 said:


> I have the DX80 and mojo, the dx 80 has both optical and coaxial so u can use the cable that comes with the ibasso if u get an adaptor, or u can get a 3.5-3.5 coax made by noon audio or other custome cable making companies.
> I love my DT 1350 with my mojo, have not tried my w3000 with them yet, but I will shortly.
> I would recommend the fostex TH x00 that is in mass drop. If it is anywhere close to the TH900, it will definitely be a winner.
> Oh I have use a mini to mini cable to connect the 80 to mojo with great results also.




Which way are you connecting the Mojo to the DX80? What sort of adapter do I need if using optical and the included cable?


----------



## x RELIC x

gavinfabl said:


> Which way are you connecting the Mojo to the DX80? What sort of adapter do I need if using optical and the included cable?




What is the optical cable that comes with the DX80?


----------



## Hotwire

I don't own the Mojo yet, but I've got a couple of questions before purchase:
  

Seeing that play time is 8 to 10 hours (with a new battery inside), is it possible to upgrade -- either official or DIY -- the internal battery with a higher energy density one? I know the external battery bank solution, but I'd prefer to upgrade the internal one if possible.
How do the spherical buttons feel? Do they feel as unergonomic and uncomfortable as they look? Either way, I wish Chord had just used flat volume buttons, or a nice smooth volume nob.
And lastly: I know this has probably been well discussed throughout the thread, but I don't have time to browse through it all, and yet I still have to know the nitty gritty regarding this issue being it an expensive investment for me: incase of EMI, does using a cable with different properties (shield, shorter, etc) solve the issue? Airplane mode is the guaranteed method to solve, I know -- but I'd rather not.


----------



## Takeanidea

hotwire said:


> I don't own the Mojo yet, but I've got a couple of questions before purchase:
> 
> 
> Seeing that play time is 8 to 10 hours (with a new battery inside), is it possible to upgrade -- either official or DIY -- the internal battery with a higher energy density one? I know the external battery bank solution, but I'd prefer to upgrade the internal one if possible.
> ...


----------



## Hotwire

takeanidea said:


>


 
_Nope the battery is not user changeable_
 What obstructs it from being changeable?
  
_You'll get to love the buttons. They're different to the normal (boring) stuff and they're colourful. You press them down , they work. You'll have your eyes shut listening to the music most of the time anyway_
 I'll take your word on that. I do sincerely hope you're right. It would be a shame if ergonomics would be a dealbreaker for the highly promising sound. 
  
_I've not once had to use my Note II in airplane mode with the Mojo. The supplied cable is super short, if you get an OTG adapter pin for $1 and stick in the front of that you'll be set_
 I previously read that the IEM issue differed per phone. Some phone models caused it, some didn't. Some folks earlier on mentioned that using a different (type of?) cable or some such helped. But I couldn't find a definitive conclusion on that.


----------



## Currawong

@Hotwire: 
  
 I'm not hugely knowledgeable on batteries, but I don't think swapping the battery is simply an issue of finding one with higher capacity. The circuitry inside will have been designed to charge correctly the specific battery being used, not overheat, and deliver power efficiently for the Mojo's requirements. 
  
 The situation is a common one though: Do you make a device with a long battery life at the expense of headphone drive power, or have a higher power amp with shorter battery life? Very often, people ask for the latter. In the Mojo there is also the consideration of the serious computing built in (the FPGA) that requires a lot of power to run. A typical portable DAC/amp this isn't. 
  
 I don't know if it would be suitable for you, but I always carry a battery with me for charging my phone in emergencies. One designed for an iPad or similar should work fine with the Mojo. IIRC the Mojo requires 1A or higher.


----------



## salla45

> Conclusion:
> 
> The most noticeable sound improvement with the mojo is the timing.  All the instruments sound like the band is playing right in front of you.  The music is alive.  From the iphone 5 I have more bass impact but the music is still "just a recording".  Mojo does something to the music that makes it come alive, hard to explain.


 
 what you say here is spot on.
  
 It is difficult to put into words. The denser pieces of music display the mojo's talents more than simpler ones I notice too. It's almost like you've known there's more for a piece to give, subconsciously, but now you're realising it for real!


----------



## che15

gavinfabl said:


> Which way are you connecting the Mojo to the DX80? What sort of adapter do I need if using optical and the included cable?



I am using the stock coaxial cable using and RCA to 3.5 adapter I got in Amazon. I am doing this until I get the coaxial cable that I order from fellow head fier derGaber, which is custome made and very affordable.
There is a picture of one a few pages back in this thread.


----------



## spook76

ike1985 said:


> Yea near the top of my all-time list and they've only released two albums and I sample probably 20 albums a day 5 days a week, done so for years.



If you haven't heard it, the new Opeth box set remix of 'Deliverance' and 'Damnation' in 96/24 is stunning. With the death growls on 'Deliverance' and Steven Wilson's remix of his original master of 'Damnation' it is like listening to new albums.


----------



## catnono

Hi guys, newbie here need some help. I am using the HTC one M8 phone to pair with Mojo. The phone is stock Lollipop rom 5.0, I am not getting native USB audio out when it paired with the Mojo. Basically, I need to use either Onkyo HF player or UAPP to play my songs. Even worse, I am getting random clicking or shudder noise every 1 or 2 minutes which is not there when using the headphone out. Mojo is fine with PC or MAC. So it is the problem of the phone. I wonder if anybody use M8 here? Any suggestions?


----------



## Takeanidea

catnono said:


> Hi guys, newbie here need some help. I am using the HTC one M8 phone to pair with Mojo. The phone is stock Lollipop rom 5.0, I am not getting native USB audio out when it paired with the Mojo. Basically, I need to use either Onkyo HF player or UAPP to play my songs. Even worse, I am getting random clicking or shudder noise every 1 or 2 minutes which is not there when using the headphone out. Mojo is fine with PC or MAC. So it is the problem of the phone. I wonder if anybody use M8 here? Any suggestions?


 
 RF interference- put your phone into airplane mode and see if the dropouts disappear


----------



## nntnam

I had the same kind of noise when using Cypherlabs theorem 720. I guess Mojo is not shielded.


----------



## eddiek997

nntnam said:


> I had the same kind of noise when using Cypherlabs theorem 720. I guess Mojo is not shielded.


 

 It's not the mojo, its likely the cable connecting the Theorem to the mojo is picking up the gsm signal from your phone. Try moving your phone away.


----------



## Ike1985

I would also like to add to my previous review in saying that when I say the mojo is "neutral" what I really mean is warm-neutral. See my A12's are warm(without losing detail)-they have a sub bass bump to them. The mojo tames the beast a bit, makes them sound more reference. As I continue to listen to music with mojo the songs are different, especially the chaotic parts-i hear instruments I've never heard before.

Also, how much power does dimming save?


----------



## karmazynowy

catnono said:


> Hi guys, newbie here need some help. I am using the HTC one M8 phone to pair with Mojo. The phone is stock Lollipop rom 5.0, I am not getting native USB audio out when it paired with the Mojo. Basically, I need to use either Onkyo HF player or UAPP to play my songs. Even worse, I am getting random clicking or shudder noise every 1 or 2 minutes which is not there when using the headphone out. Mojo is fine with PC or MAC. So it is the problem of the phone. I wonder if anybody use M8 here? Any suggestions?


 
  
 The same here. Its M8 fault. I have tried many players from google play, updating to Android 6.0 (it adds native USB audio for any app), rooting, factory reset, different OTG cables and problem still exists. I gave up.


----------



## eddiek997

ike1985 said:


> I would also like to add to my previous review in saying that when I say the mojo is "neutral" what I really mean is warm-neutral. See my A12's are warm(without losing detail)-they have a sub bass bump to them. The mojo tames the beast a bit, makes them sound more reference. As I continue to listen to music with mojo the songs are different, especially the chaotic parts-i hear instruments I've never heard before.
> 
> Also, how much power does dimming save?


 

 The lights are LED's so I'm not sure dimming will save much power at all. It's more a brightness comfort feature I'd say.


----------



## nntnam

eddiek997 said:


> It's not the mojo, its likely the cable connecting the Theorem to the mojo is picking up the gsm signal from your phone. Try moving your phone away.


 

 I'm comparing 2 set up
  
 Phone -> Theorem -> headphone
 Phone -> Mojo -> headphone
  
 I'm saying they must have same kind of interference with phone to produce noises like that.
  
 Can't connect Theorem to Mojo and vice versa, as both have no analog input nor digital output.


----------



## Ike1985

If I put my hand on top of the connection between the cck and provided mojo cable, most of the RF interference stops. When I let go it comes back.


----------



## catnono

takeanidea said:


> RF interference- put your phone into airplane mode and see if the dropouts disappear


 
 Thanks for the reply, I will try it tonight. 
  
 If mobile signal is interfering, this should happen to all the people using mobile phone and it will kind of limit the usage of this super portable DAC.


----------



## catnono

karmazynowy said:


> The same here. Its M8 fault. I have tried many players from google play, updating to Android 6.0 (it adds native USB audio for any app), rooting, factory reset, different OTG cables and problem still exists. I gave up.


 
 At least there is a way to add native USB audio out to M8. The official update should be rolling out soon


----------



## sonickarma

catnono said:


> Thanks for the reply, I will try it tonight.
> 
> If mobile signal is interfering, this should happen to all the people using mobile phone and it will kind of limit the usage of this super portable DAC.


 

 Which Android Smart Phones are best for lowest/zero interference (with flight mode)?
 Also which work natively for USB Audio out and which need apps.
 Would be good to compile a list of best android transports in this thread or a separate thread,


----------



## u2u2

ike1985 said:


> If I put my hand on top of the connection between the cck and provided mojo cable, most of the RF interference stops. When I let go it comes back.




Mine doesn't do that in normal use but if I line the phone up right it will. I found a longer cable off the cck reduces the RF interference potential. Maybe the cck and original cable are a good length to pickup the cellular frequencies? The original cable is rather thick and cumbersome so there are several strikes against it. No need to resort to flight mode in my opinion.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Listening to the Mojo with my Adam A3x's. I have to say detail retreival and soundstage are top notch


----------



## jarnopp

Rob Watts at Audio Vision in San Francisco last night.  Thanks to Audio Vision for hosting and especially to Rob for the generosity with his time at these events and on this board.  (I recommend people read his posts here and the Dave thread to get a technical background for what we are all hearing subjectively.)
  


 And, my Mojo - Rob Watts Signature Edition


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Got today my custom 90° angled mono interconnect cable, really great quality and fit's perfect:
  

  
 Compare with iBasso coax interconnect.
  

  

  
 Great size and build quality.


----------



## lurk

does the color of the 'volume lights' on the mojo corresponds to the hugo?
  
 example, same color of both hugo & mojo = same volume output?
  
 thanks


----------



## viper2377

Still waiting for mine! Could you post a pic and maybe an impression?




rwalkerphl said:


> I just received the Lavri CCK replacement - it works perfectly between the iPhone6 and the Mojo. Hooray for less cables!


----------



## rwalkerphl

viper2377 said:


> Still waiting for mine! Could you post a pic and maybe an impression?




Here you go. Overall very well made. I haven't used it a great deal yet.


----------



## viper2377

Nice same color as the one I ordered... Been a week since It shipped and nothing.. Left latvia and nothing



rwalkerphl said:


> Here you go. Overall very well made. I haven't used it a great deal yet.


----------



## rwalkerphl

viper2377 said:


> Nice same color as the one I ordered... Been a week since It shipped and nothing.. Left latvia and nothing


 

 It took nearly 2 weeks to arrive, but I was away on vacation for one of them, and completely forgot about it  It was in the held mail when I arrived home.


----------



## uzi2

h1f1add1cted said:


> Got today my custom 90° angled mono interconnect cable, really great quality and fit's perfect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Is this an @derGabe cable?
 The reason I ask is that it uses the same right angle connectors as pics of his previous work, but not the same coax cable. Yours is a twisted pair and will lose the shield to emr. Hopefully such a short length will not cause issues.


----------



## gavinfabl

che15 said:


> I am using the stock coaxial cable using and RCA to 3.5 adapter I got in Amazon. I am doing this until I get the coaxial cable that I order from fellow head fier derGaber, which is custome made and very affordable.
> There is a picture of one a few pages back in this thread.




derGaber solution looks neat. 




x relic x said:


> What is the optical cable that comes with the DX80?




I thought it came with an optical but as I discovered tonight it's a coaxial cable. I did manage to buy in Maplin am optical cable with adopters. 1.5 metres though lol. 

------------

Just as heads up. The iBasso DX80 via optical to the Mojo is breathtaking. Via my Sennheiser HD598. All the gear becomes one. It's the only way to describe the experience. 

Va my Audio Technica M50x. Are these really a closed headphone!! Damn amazing too.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

uzi2 said:


> Is this an @derGabe cable?
> The reason I ask is that it uses the same right angle connectors as pics of his previous work, but not the same coax cable. Yours is a twisted pair and will lose the shield to emr. Hopefully such a short length will not cause issues.


 

 No this cable is from a great German cable custom cable vendor called OE audio systems. There are zero issues or differences on SQ. Shielding doesn't matter on a such a short 5cm cable, even if my smartphone (with LTE and WiFi enabled) is next to my Mojo stack, no issues.


----------



## PAM005

@ Viper2377: I assume it does replace Chord micro USB cable + Apple CCK ? Can you please post LINK where to order... Many thanks !


----------



## Mojo ideas

We had the battery developed for only our mojo application. Done for us especially, It took Chord 3 years and many attempts to get the sheer ear thumping power density we have achieved in mojo. So I'd rather people didnt underestimate our design skills and I'd ask please don't think you can better it with a quick battery substitution as this can be risky or even dangerous.


----------



## lovetroniq

I have a question about lifetime of the internal battery of the Mojo.My laptop,GPS or Sansa player's batteries cannot hold charge any longer after 1-2 years,does it mean that somehow we going to have to replace the battery at some point and how would it be done?


----------



## gavinfabl

Whats the consensus about which digital connection is better, optical or coaxial?


----------



## raelamb

rwalkerphl said:


> Here you go. Overall very well made. I haven't used it a great deal yet.


 

 I'm sorry I must have missed the original post...how do I get my hands on one of these please?


----------



## Mojo ideas

hotwire said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]_Nope the battery is not user changeable_[/COLOR]
> What obstructs it from being changeable?
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]_You'll get to love the buttons. They're different to the normal (boring) stuff and they're colourful. You press them down , they work. You'll have your eyes shut listening to the music most of the time anyway_[/COLOR]
> ...







lurk said:


> does the color of the 'volume lights' on the mojo corresponds to the hugo?
> 
> example, same color of both hugo & mojo = same volume output?
> 
> thanks


 Yes it does but in the middle mojo dual colour ball part., There is a distinct full single ball range below dual brown for IEMs and a single ball full range above dual white for super high impedance headphones too. These extras are to extend the original Hugo like volum range .... It might seem daunting but it's simple really,


----------



## rwalkerphl

Contact Konstantin at lavricables@gmail.com - $100 and takes a couple of weeks to get to the US from Latvia.


----------



## PAM005

rwalkerphl said:


> Contact Konstantin at lavricables@gmail.com - $100 and takes a couple of weeks to get to the US from Latvia.


 

 Thanks a lot for this info!


----------



## raelamb

rwalkerphl said:


> Contact Konstantin at lavricables@gmail.com - $100 and takes a couple of weeks to get to the US from Latvia.


 

 Thank you. I just ordered from his seller site on eBay.co.uk. Hope that works!


----------



## veril459

Why do the higher end DAC's always use FPGA's? And whose design are they loading onto the FPGA? If it's their own then why not just make an ASIC out of it and sell it like the other brands do? All those Sabre's and etc are just FPGA's turned ASIC's for mass production.
  
 It always makes it look fishy to me. Has anyone done double blind experiments on a $200 DAC vs. a $600 one? They all seem to have slightly differing sound signatures but in a double blind experiment I'm curious if audiophiles would consistently prefer the $600 one.


----------



## x RELIC x

veril459 said:


> Why do the higher end DAC's always use FPGA's? And whose design are they loading onto the FPGA? If it's their own then why not just make an ASIC out of it and sell it like the other brands do? All those Sabre's and etc are just FPGA's turned ASIC's for mass production.
> 
> It always makes it look fishy to me. Has anyone done double blind experiments on a $200 DAC vs. a $600 one? They all seem to have slightly differing sound signatures but in a double blind experiment I'm curious if audiophiles would consistently prefer the $600 one.




Not exactly an answer to your question but there may be some hints in Rob's post here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5745#post_121023




> _.....But by running the noise shaper at much faster rates you solve this problem too - indeed Mojo noise shapers exceed 200dB THD and noise digital performance - that's a thousand times more resolving power than high end DAC's.
> 
> If I get time today I hope to publish noise floor modulation measurements showing Mojo has zero measured noise floor modulation. This level of performance does not happen on any other non pulse array DAC's at any price, and its the primary reason why Mojo sounds so smooth and musical_.


----------



## Torq

veril459 said:


> Why do the higher end DAC's always use FPGA's? And whose design are they loading onto the FPGA? If it's their own then why not just make an ASIC out of it and sell it like the other brands do? All those Sabre's and etc are just FPGA's turned ASIC's for mass production.
> 
> It always makes it look fishy to me. Has anyone done double blind experiments on a $200 DAC vs. a $600 one? They all seem to have slightly differing sound signatures but in a double blind experiment I'm curious if audiophiles would consistently prefer the $600 one.




Mass production is the key.

Fabbing a chip is not trivial. Even simple ASICs are only cost effective if you are able to sell them in mass quantities. And by "mass" I don't mean a few tens of thousands. 

The production quantities required to do this are likely several times the combined sales of all vendors currently using FPGAs either as DACs, filters, both ... or even including additional functionality on the array (e.g. USB, SP/DIF etc.).

Also, some vendors, for example Linn (who use FPGAs for their filter implementations etc.) revise and upgrade their FPGA configuration over time. In fact there are constant discussions about which version of Linn's DS software sounds better.


----------



## Matter

Has anyone compared between the Mojo & the X7?
 I am looking to purchase either one.
  
 The only reason why I am holding back on the mojo is because I very much prefer portability.
 To me a stack is not as portable as a single box solution.
  
 I will be using it mostly for Spotify and Tidal and using it with my SE846 and Sony ZX1.
  
 Therefore, if the sq of the mojo is not a significant upgrade over the x7, I might just end up getting the x7 instead.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## x RELIC x

matter said:


> Has anyone compared between the Mojo & the X7?
> I am looking to purchase either one.
> 
> The only reason why I am holding back on the mojo is because I very much prefer portability.
> ...




I agree with what ClieOS replied to the same question you posted in the X7 thread. However, I don't agree with his assessment that the more texture and definition is slight, and I consider it not as trivial as he implies. The resolving strength of the DAC is its one purpose and for that the Mojo wins, hands down. The other thing is the Mojo's headphone output is much cleaner and less coloured than the amp module(s) attached to the X7. By this I mean the signal is more representative of the analogue output from the DAC because with the Mojo it strictly is the analogue output of the DAC.... no extra amps in the way. Read the link I just posted above.

The X7 has a wider sound stage, but some may think it's too wide and holographic. I don't think it goes that far but I do prefer the Mojo's presentation more. To me the Mojo sounds more like a live performance and the X7 sounds like I'm listening at the mixing board where each note is more unnaturally separated out but at the same time, in comparison, not as natural, slightly forced. Some people love this. YMMV.

The X7 is great, and performs very well, especially for its price, but to my ears isn't as good as the Mojo. There really are two things to consider here. 1). The Mojo needs a source and the X7 does not. 2). The Mojo can drive a vast range of headphones, the X7 requires different amp modules to perform best with different headphones / IEMs. Each of these units will be a good purchase, you just need to figure out what your needs are.


----------



## jamato8

The Mojo has very, very good layering and a flowing natural sound that does well to mimic what live sound is like. As Relic mentions, the notes are not forced they rise and decay as part of the musical landscape and engross you in the event so that many times, you are part of it.


----------



## spook76

veril459 said:


> Why do the higher end DAC's always use FPGA's? And whose design are they loading onto the FPGA? If it's their own then why not just make an ASIC out of it and sell it like the other brands do? All those Sabre's and etc are just FPGA's turned ASIC's for mass production.
> 
> It always makes it look fishy to me. Has anyone done double blind experiments on a $200 DAC vs. a $600 one? They all seem to have slightly differing sound signatures but in a double blind experiment I'm curious if audiophiles would consistently prefer the $600 one.




The same question could have been asked of Apple back in 1985 with the Macintosh. Why didn't Apple license the software to third party computer makers instead of allowing Microsoft to steal it for Windows? It is not just Rob Watts brilliant FPGA programming but the implementation with the amplifier that makes the Mojo sing. If you want a Rob Watts FPGA or the Apple OS you have to buy the Chord or Apple device as the case may be.


----------



## nmatheis

x RELIC x & jamato8: I'll get my hands on the Mojo soon, and your posts have me quite excited!


----------



## x RELIC x

Plus it's not just the FPGA filtering but the pulse array DACs as well. Also, the analogue stage. The _system as whole _has been designed in one house with some very special and complex filters and algorithms to work with the hardware from input to output. You can't get that without doing the entire design from scratch.


----------



## jarnopp

x relic x said:


> Plus it's not just the FPGA filtering but the pulse array DACs as well. Also, the analogue stage. The _system as whole _has been designed in one house with some very special and complex filters and algorithms to work with the hardware from input to output. You can't get that without doing the entire design from scratch.




Yes, read Rob's posts. Better yet, just listen and compare. It's not subtle and I was quite surprised. Mojo is pretty awesome, compared to almost anything else.


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> Yes, read Rob's posts. Better yet, just listen and compare. It's not subtle and I was quite surprised. Mojo is pretty awesome, compared to almost anything else.




True, but not all have the luxury.


----------



## jimbojangles

Apologies for asking a question which I know has been mentioned earlier on in the thread but can't seem to find it. 
I'm after a slightly longer cable than the one supplied with the mojo. Thanks


----------



## apmusson

I have the same issue with the m8. Mojo doesn't seem to be supported natively. I have found that you need to use uapp with the screen permanently left on and set the option 'one packet per transfer' otherwise there are is a wierd crackling sound..

It doesn't happen on my nvidia shield tablet (where the mojo seems to integrate well and allow Spotify and native tidal support).

I suspect this means it is an m8 specific issue. Hopefully marshmallow will fix it?

Ade





catnono said:


> Hi guys, newbie here need some help. I am using the HTC one M8 phone to pair with Mojo. The phone is stock Lollipop rom 5.0, I am not getting native USB audio out when it paired with the Mojo. Basically, I need to use either Onkyo HF player or UAPP to play my songs. Even worse, I am getting random clicking or shudder noise every 1 or 2 minutes which is not there when using the headphone out. Mojo is fine with PC or MAC. So it is the problem of the phone. I wonder if anybody use M8 here? Any suggestions?


----------



## lukeap69

apmusson said:


> I have the same issue with the m8. Mojo doesn't seem to be supported natively. I have found that you need to use uapp with the screen permanently left on and set the option 'one packet per transfer' otherwise there are is a wierd crackling sound..
> 
> It doesn't happen on my nvidia shield tablet (where the mojo seems to integrate well and allow Spotify and native tidal support).
> 
> ...




My Samsung Galaxy S6 works natively with Mojo Jojo.


----------



## NZtechfreak

lukeap69 said:


> My Samsung Galaxy S6 works natively with Mojo Jojo.




Yep, and molests the bit rate for everything.


----------



## Watcherq

matter said:


> Has anyone compared between the Mojo & the X7?
> I am looking to purchase either one.
> 
> The only reason why I am holding back on the mojo is because I very much prefer portability.
> ...


 
 I made comments on it less than a week ago on this; you can search in this thread.  The X7 (as repeated in this thread already) has a huge soundstage and sounds "holographic"; wide and deep.  However, that results in a little unreal listening, not intimate, while the Mojo is more reasonable in the sound stage.  The Mojo distinguishes itself IME on the fast transitions.  The X7 seems blurred / smooth when the notes are played very fast, kinda like the tip of a bird's wing when it is flapping quickly and the shuttle speed is too low (sorry photographer here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).  This is with RBCD album ripped onto FLAC.
  
 I'll be doing more listing on pure DSD (ie not converted to PCM first) later to comment on DSD128 albums


----------



## catnono

catnono said:


> Thanks for the reply, I will try it tonight.
> 
> If mobile signal is interfering, this should happen to all the people using mobile phone and it will kind of limit the usage of this super portable DAC.


 
 When the HTC M8 phone was in aeroplane mode, the interference was reduce dramatically, however, I could still hear an unusual click or background noise here and there which was not present in PC or even my old Nexus 7 (2012), separating the phone and the mojo apart using longer usb cable did not help


----------



## henriks

It is working fine with Nexus 6P, i just need a short USB type c cable..(a short otg is in the mail)


----------



## lurk

My mojo gives an audible click when shutting down. That is normal right?


----------



## NZtechfreak

henriks said:


> It is working fine with Nexus 6P, i just need a short USB type c cable..(a short otg is in the mail)




Works with mine. 



lurk said:


> My mojo gives an audible click when shutting down. That is normal right?




Yep. Unless mine is also faulty.


----------



## reihead

catnono said:


> Hi guys, newbie here need some help. I am using the HTC one M8 phone to pair with Mojo. The phone is stock Lollipop rom 5.0, I am not getting native USB audio out when it paired with the Mojo. Basically, I need to use either Onkyo HF player or UAPP to play my songs. Even worse, I am getting random clicking or shudder noise every 1 or 2 minutes which is not there when using the headphone out. Mojo is fine with PC or MAC. So it is the problem of the phone. I wonder if anybody use M8 here? Any suggestions?




Same experience here, I haven't tried properly but I played a few songs from the device memory and there wasn't any clicking.


----------



## shigzeo

So, I've picked up my unit from e-earphone. And... it doesn't hiss like the one I initially borrowed through either Mac or iOS. Which presents a problem: there may be a large number of units with potential output problems. If these problems get sorted, this is THE DAC and amp to make your smartphone completely embarrass high-end players. Of course, at normal listening volumes hi-end players have no reasonable advantages at all.


----------



## tkteo

Today is my first day using the Chord Mojo as portable DAC for a Fiio X5 (first generation) DAP. CIEMs being the original Heir Audio 4A and 1964 Ears V6.
  
 The sound quality is fantastic for that price point. I have been using the same set of songs in either Redbook CD or lossless to audition speakers and headphones for close to twenty years now. For USD$599 the improvement in timing, transients, vocal presence, based on what I am familiar with from my test tracks, is well worth it. Absolutely.
  
 I used to abstain from a DAC pairing because I really wanted more portability but consider me a convert!


----------



## Hotwire

Ooooh! I just had gotten wind about the planned attachments for the Mojo. Old news to most of the community, but new people learn new things. The attachment that allows to run an SD card got me screaming like a girl. Does anyone from the community or from Chord know when the attachments will be up for sale? Also, will there be a battery attachment for extended listening? Or better yet, an attachment with battery + dual SD slots in one!?!? That would be glorious heaven.


----------



## jarnopp

hotwire said:


> Ooooh! I just had gotten wind about the planned attachments for the Mojo. Old news to most of the community, but new people learn new things. The attachment that allows to run an SD card got me screaming like a girl. Does anyone from the community or from Chord know when the attachments will be up for sale? Also, will there be a battery attachment for extended listening? Or better yet, an attachment with battery + dual SD slots in one!?!? That would be glorious heaven.




I believe in 2016, but I heard that the SD attachment is going to be much further out than that. Really, only an idea at this point.


----------



## Alanaudio

Hey guys, I have some questions about mojo
  
 Can I play music with any app (even youtube)if I connect it with iphone6?
 Is it possible to play and charge with windows8 as a desktop Amplifier and DAC?( Especially I want to try it with some FPS games, is it possible for mojo to recognize the sound from any softwares in Windows8?)
 Have any one tried to use mojo with D7100 or D7000? 
 Is moon audio the only place you can order mojo(I know they will take 10% restocking fee if I return mojo)
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Jazzi

alanaudio said:


> Hey guys, I have some questions about mojo
> 
> Can I play music with any app (even youtube)if I connect it with iphone6?
> Is it possible to play and charge with windows8 as a desktop Amplifier and DAC?( Especially I want to try it with some FPS games, is it possible for mojo to recognize the sound from any softwares in Windows8?)
> ...


 

 I got mine from TTVJ: http://www.ttvjaudio.com.  Don't worry about restocking fee.  You won't send it back.


----------



## jamato8

alanaudio said:


> Hey guys, I have some questions about mojo
> 
> Can I play music with any app (even youtube)if I connect it with iphone6?
> Is it possible to play and charge with windows8 as a desktop Amplifier and DAC?( Especially I want to try it with some FPS games, is it possible for mojo to recognize the sound from any softwares in Windows8?)
> ...


 

 If your source outputs a digital signal you most likely can use the Mojo. It has two USB ports, one for the signal and one for charging so you can listen and charge at the same time. I use a 2 amp adapter and it works fine. Don't return the Mojo and you avoid the restocking fee.


----------



## Jazzi

eddiek997 said:


> Chord specifically state that the cck is required http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter?fnode=91
> 
> The taobao cable apparently doesn't work with iOS 9.1 and the lavricable maybe rendered inop at any time with future iOS updated.


 

 Received my taobao cable earlier today, and using Neutron music player on an iPhone 6plus running IOS 9.1, it works perfectly.


----------



## Ike1985

nztechfreak said:


> Yep, and molests the bit rate for everything.




Would this also happen with the s7?


----------



## eddiek997

jazzi said:


> Received my taobao cable earlier today, and using Neutron music player on an iPhone 6plus running IOS 9.1, it works perfectly.


 

 I'm genuinely happy for you. I know of others that were not as fortunate.


----------



## Ike1985

Can u drag and drop into neutron using ifunbox? Shame it doesn't play dsd.


----------



## TokenGesture

I've been using an iPod touch as transport with CCK and the USB that came with Mojo. Finding that it keeps losing connection at slightest touch, and when starting a session. Annoying. X5 works fine but I need a transport that lets me play Qobuz as well. Any suggestions to fix the issue?


----------



## Paul Meakin

tokengesture said:


> I've been using an iPod touch as transport with CCK and the USB that came with Mojo. Finding that it keeps losing connection at slightest touch


 
  
 I'm getting the same problem from my Windows 8 laptop, using the cable that came with the Mojo, It's not a big issue but it is annoying.


----------



## Ike1985

paul meakin said:


> I'm getting the same problem from my Windows 8 laptop, using the cable that came with the Mojo, It's not a big issue but it is annoying.




Using same cables, not an issue for me-in fact never happened even once


----------



## che15

tokengesture said:


> I've been using an iPod touch as transport with CCK and the USB that came with Mojo. Finding that it keeps losing connection at slightest touch, and when starting a session. Annoying. X5 works fine but I need a transport that lets me play Qobuz as well. Any suggestions to fix the issue?



My friend is having the same problem so a pet him try my cable and problem fixed.
Most likely than not it is the USB cable that came with your mojo.


----------



## bflat

If it hasn't already been mentioned - Mojo connects fine via OTG to a Sony Xperia Z5 Compact. The native Sony music player app upsamples all of my ALAC files to 196 according to Mojo. Very impressed so far. Probably safe to assume all Z5 variants work well. There are a couple things I really like about the Sony app:

Upsampling
Phone volume control works - great if you have a smartwatch
Rotates to horizontal view
Bunch of other alphabet soup audio features I have not tried yet
Free with the phone
  
 The 200 GB Sandisk card works great so this is a fine transport option for Mojo owners who are also looking to upgrade their phones. I am >90% sure, I am replacing my iPhone 6s with this phone but need to use this as a phone for a week or 2 to make sure. It uses nano SIM card so same as iPhone 6.
  
 Size wise, it's about the same width as the Mojo, but 1.75 inches longer, but less than 0.5 inch thick. Connection is standard OTG Android micro USB and not the awful Sony Walkman connector.


----------



## raelamb

tokengesture said:


> I've been using an iPod touch as transport with CCK and the USB that came with Mojo. Finding that it keeps losing connection at slightest touch, and when starting a session. Annoying. X5 works fine but I need a transport that lets me play Qobuz as well. Any suggestions to fix the issue?


 

 I'm also using the latest ipod touch with the CCK and a Moon Audio Black Dragon cable. Not having that issue but sometimes I get an error message on the Touch that says "Cannot use device: Mojo. The connected device is not supported." I have to restart and try again. Also the battery on the Touch gets sucked out incredibly fast. Maybe 4-5 hours on a device that I believe is actually rated at 20 hours


----------



## ade_hall

tokengesture said:


> I've been using an iPod touch as transport with CCK and the USB that came with Mojo. Finding that it keeps losing connection at slightest touch, and when starting a session. Annoying. X5 works fine but I need a transport that lets me play Qobuz as well. Any suggestions to fix the issue?


 
  
  


ike1985 said:


> Using same cables, not an issue for me-in fact never happened even once


 
  
  


raelamb said:


> I'm also using the latest ipod touch with the CCK and a Moon Audio Black Dragon cable. Not having that issue but sometimes I get an error message on the Touch that says "Cannot use device: Mojo. The connected device is not supported." I have to restart and try again. Also the battery on the Touch gets sucked out incredibly fast. Maybe 4-5 hours on a device that I believe is actually rated at 20 hours


 

 Troubleshoot the issue - take the CCK out of the equation by hooking up the mojo to a computer with the same usb cable, wiggle the cable at both ends, no dropouts then it's more than likely the CCK is the culprit.
  
 I am on my 3rd CCK and 2nd usb cable, let's see how the on order lavri and taobao cables fare


----------



## georgelai57

> Size wise, it's about the same width as the Mojo, but 1.75 inches longer, but less than 0.5 inch thick. Connection is standard OTG Android micro USB and not the awful Sony Walkman connector.



That's interesting in that you can just use standard OTG and not the Sony WM connector. Does anyone know whether this applies to most Xperia phones that run on Android?


----------



## mscott58

shigzeo said:


> So, I've picked up my unit from e-earphone. And... it doesn't hiss like the one I initially borrowed through either Mac or iOS. Which presents a problem: there may be a large number of units with potential output problems. If these problems get sorted, this is THE DAC and amp to make your smartphone completely embarrass high-end players. Of course, at normal listening volumes hi-end players have no reasonable advantages at all.




Don't know if this was intentional or not but I really enjoyed the laugh I had reading the line in the article about a perfect world where "music was recorded in vacuum". 

Great stuff.


----------



## Ike1985

I have a question. when configuring mojo per the manual on MAC it says to set the sample rate to what you desire in APPLICATION - > UTILITY -> AUDIO MIDI SETUP -> OUTPUT -> MOJO, should i just select the highest or will Jriver MC20 do all that for me?  Highest available option is in this audio midi setup is 768, default is 44.1.
  
 What is integer mode and should i check "exclusive access"?
  
  

  
 Previously when I tried to play DSD in Jriver, i got the light purple 768kHz light.  With the bitstreaming option changed to DSD, the mojo is now showing the silver DSD light, nice:
  

  
 Literally every song I listen to with the Mojo, I hear stuff I've never heard before.  I just heard a weird instrument about 25s into Amber Rubarth's - "Hold On" that I've never heard before.
  
 Also is it sacrilege to EQ the Mojo?  I find that when I'm listening to bass-heavy tracks I enjoy a little sub-bass bump.


----------



## TokenGesture

I'm wondering if I should sell the Touch and Fiio and go for the new Pioneer Dap...

But why doesn't someone come out with a transport only device with streaming app support...


----------



## bflat

tokengesture said:


> I'm wondering if I should sell the Touch and Fiio and go for the new Pioneer Dap...
> 
> But why doesn't someone come out with a transport only device with streaming app support...


 

 Any Android phone with a micro SDXC slot can function as a transport with stream app support. The Pioneer is basically an Android phone with out the phone and has two SDXC slots. If you can get by with one slot and current max 200 GB card, there are numerous Android phones that cost less than the Pioneer.


----------



## TokenGesture

bflat said:


> Any Android phone with a micro SDXC slot can function as a transport with stream app support. The Pioneer is basically an Android phone with out the phone and has two SDXC slots. If you can get by with one slot and current max 200 GB card, there are numerous Android phones that cost less than the Pioneer.


 

 Good point - but definitely need the double card slot, my collection aint getting any smaller


----------



## x RELIC x

tokengesture said:


> I'm wondering if I should sell the Touch and Fiio and go for the new Pioneer Dap...
> 
> But why doesn't someone come out with a transport only device with streaming app support...




Looking for a touch screen interface? The X5 you have with the double card slots would be great otherwise.

Edit: Just re-read your post........ Streaming. :wink_face:


----------



## TokenGesture

x relic x said:


> Looking for a touch screen interface? The X5 you have with the double card slots would be great otherwise.
> 
> Edit: Just re-read your post........ Streaming.


 

 Yep - I want one transport to rule them all !


----------



## x RELIC x

tokengesture said:


> Yep - I want one transport to rule them all !


----------



## rcoleman1

rwalkerphl said:


> It took nearly 2 weeks to arrive, but I was away on vacation for one of them, and completely forgot about it  It was in the held mail when I arrived home.


 
  


rwalkerphl said:


> Here you go. Overall very well made. I haven't used it a great deal yet.


 

 I want this cable too guys. Please provide a link. Thanks.


----------



## MusicJunky

So do you guys think it would have enough driving power for an orthodynamic like the he500 or would i need a desktop amp and use mojo as dac?
Thanks.


----------



## x RELIC x

musicjunky said:


> So do you guys think it would have enough driving power for an orthodynamic like the he500 or would i need a desktop amp and use mojo as dac?
> Thanks.




No problem for the he500. The he500 requires 0.310 Vrms to reach 90 dB SPL. Mojo outputs 5.3 Vrms.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE500.pdf


----------



## x RELIC x

rcoleman1 said:


> I want this cable too guys. Please provide a link. Thanks.




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/181952191212


----------



## rcoleman1

x relic x said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/181952191212


 

 Thanks but I'm looking for a much cheaper solution Lol


----------



## x RELIC x

rcoleman1 said:


> Thanks but I'm looking for a much cheaper solution Lol




Haha! You asked for the link and I provided it. This is the only solution besides the Apple one.


----------



## jmills8

Amazing a tiny wire costs almost as much as two Mojos!


----------



## x RELIC x

It's regularly $65 but likely sold out so he raised the price until more are available. He usually says the price is not that high except when sold out, try contacting the seller. He's on Head Fi....user name...... lavricables

Or if you can read this page this may be another solution I believe others have said works. I can't read it so I don't know.

http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main


Edit: Member spook76 purchased a Lavricable and is quite happy with it.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5220#post_12082793


----------



## rcoleman1

x relic x said:


> Haha! You asked for the link and I provided it. This is the only solution besides the Apple one.


 

 LMAO! You're right. I asked for that. Thanks for the other links as well.


----------



## x RELIC x

rcoleman1 said:


> LMAO! You're right. I asked for that. Thanks for the other links as well.


----------



## che15

I was considering myself lucky for a while, but I guess my luck ran out!
When I first got my Hugo, I ran out to the Apple Store and got a cck, it worked perfectly.
I used my mojo in that manner connected to my iPhone 6 and lived it at first listened. Then I got a cheap OTG cable in Amazon and tried to use it with my Samsung tab4 tablet using different apps, never got it to work, I was thinking it was the cable.
Then I got my ibasso DX80 and used it connected to mojo via coaxial cable and works flawlessly and sounds magnificently.
Today I tried to plug my iPhone back to it and nothing tidal or the onkyo apps will not work.
It senses the USB because the light turns red but there is no data transfer, the sounds come out of my phone speakers.
Is there a way to reboot the mojo, any other advice would be greatly appreciated, I would hate to send it back to England. What pain, I might just return it for my money back if I can't get it fixed here.


----------



## lextek

che15 said:


> I was considering myself lucky for a while, but I guess my luck ran out!
> When I first got my Hugo, I ran out to the Apple Store and got a cck, it worked perfectly.
> I used my mojo in that manner connected to my iPhone 6 and lived it at first listened. Then I got a cheap OTG cable in Amazon and tried to use it with my Samsung tab4 tablet using different apps, never got it to work, I was thinking it was the cable.
> Then I got my ibasso DX80 and used it connected to mojo via coaxial cable and works flawlessly and sounds magnificently.
> ...



When you click on AirPlay on your phone do you see the Mojo Asa a choice? I had this happen. Turned out to be a cheap USB cable.


----------



## Ike1985

che15 said:


> I was considering myself lucky for a while, but I guess my luck ran out!
> When I first got my Hugo, I ran out to the Apple Store and got a cck, it worked perfectly.
> I used my mojo in that manner connected to my iPhone 6 and lived it at first listened. Then I got a cheap OTG cable in Amazon and tried to use it with my Samsung tab4 tablet using different apps, never got it to work, I was thinking it was the cable.
> Then I got my ibasso DX80 and used it connected to mojo via coaxial cable and works flawlessly and sounds magnificently.
> ...




Try this:

Power on mojo
Connect black usb that come with mojo to mojo
Connect Apple cck
Connect to phone
Do it in that order. Sometimes my phone says it doesn't recognize or some other nonsense, but when I do this it works every time.


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> Try this:
> 
> Power on mojo
> Connect black usb that come with mojo to mojo
> ...


 

 Please is there any chance someone can post this problem and fix in the thread I started about fixes. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-solutions-thread
  
 I started it to help newcomers find stuff easier than rooting thruogh this entire thread.


----------



## che15

Tried your suggestions, plus a different cable and phone, no luck. Any other suggestions?
And thank u all for trying to help


----------



## lavricables

rcoleman1 said:


> Thanks but I'm looking for a much cheaper solution Lol


 
  
 it's 100usd delivered. Currently price is incorrect due to backlog.
 Pls pm me here to order the cable.

 br,
 Konstantin


----------



## rcoleman1

lavricables said:


> it's 100usd delivered. Currently price is incorrect due to backlog.
> Pls pm me here to order the cable.
> 
> br,
> Konstantin


 

 Wow I just emailed you.


----------



## che15

I can say that I have reviewed a couple of Lavri cables and they are made beautifully and sound even better plus Konstatin is a great guy to deal with!


----------



## xeroian

tokengesture said:


> I'm wondering if I should sell the Touch and Fiio and go for the new Pioneer Dap...
> 
> But why doesn't someone come out with a transport only device with streaming app support...





I also use an iPod touch. Have you considered using JRemote on the Touch to stream from a computer based JRiver solution?

Ian


----------



## OneTallGuy

nztechfreak said:


> lukeap69 said:
> 
> 
> > My Samsung Galaxy S6 works natively with Mojo Jojo.
> ...


 
 What does that mean "molest the bit rate for everything"


----------



## jamato8

onetallguy said:


> What does that mean "molest the bit rate for everything"


 

 Are you sure you want to ask this question?  lol


----------



## lextek

The more time I spend with the Mojo the more I enjoy it. Weather used as a DAC with a speaker set-up, coax from an AppleTV or hooked up to a iPad Mini with Shure SE215s it's a pleasure to listen to music. Sennheiser HD600s have always been my favorite headphones. Considering trying HD800s and/or Shure SE535 or SE846s. Think I got the numbers right. Anybody else the the "Mojo" lettering is upside down? I tend to use it with the balls facing me.


----------



## imattersuk

The one downside to the Mojo is it really shows up bad production. Adele's new 25 album is a good example, try it then play some fleetwood mac from the 80's, no comparison, some of the new stuff is absolute garbage, shame as I love her voice but the production really grates on my ears.


----------



## rcoleman1

che15 said:


> I can say that I have reviewed a couple of Lavri cables and they are made beautifully and sound even better plus Konstatin is a great guy to deal with!


 

 Thanks for the vote of confidence. I pulled the trigger and ordered an interconnect. Love this forum!


----------



## raelamb

organ_donor said:


> I have problem playing the DSD256 files which is gifted by Mojo on my Jriver player. This is the error message that popped out:-
> 
> 
> "Something went wrong with playback.
> ...


 

 I had a problem with them too....unfortunately they played
  
 Sorry I coudn't resist lol.


----------



## nntnam

Would chord replace the battery for us when it's gone bad? I'm loving this little device so much that I'm planning to stick to it for a while  .


----------



## lextek

imattersuk said:


> The one downside to the Mojo is it really shows up bad production. Adele's new 25 album is a good example, try it then play some fleetwood mac from the 80's, no comparison, some of the new stuff is absolute garbage, shame as I love her voice but the production really grates on my ears.



She can get a little "screamy".


----------



## analogsurviver

lextek said:


> She can get a little "screamy".


 
 Adele is perhaps the sterling example how truly rotten mastering can go trough these days.
  
 On one of her CDs, the clipping was soooo bad my friend took it immediately back to the shop - to be horrified yet one more time, as the seller told him he was the only one to complain...


----------



## rcoleman1

analogsurviver said:


> Adele is perhaps the sterling example how truly rotten mastering can go trough these days.
> 
> On one of her CDs, the clipping was soooo bad my friend took it immediately back to the shop - to be horrified yet one more time, as the seller told him he was the only one to complain...


 

 Lol. Not an Adele fan but you would think with today's technology that the mastering would be top shelf. I guess not.


----------



## lovetroniq

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it but HD-800 and Chord Mojo is mind blowing.It has to be my favorite combo for HD-800.Too addicting though,impossible to take them off.The only problem i have with Mojo is a occasional clipping or i don't know what to call it.It happens quite a lot.I could live with it but why is it happening?


----------



## Hotwire

x relic x said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-5-6-/181952191212


 
Good lord!! Do people actually sincerely believe that for so much money for such a product the improvement is significant enough? Something something born every minute, eh? Instead of using it as an interconnect, you're probably better off liquefying the silver back to snake oil and let a surgeon rub it onto your vestibulocochlear nerves!
  
I recall Lavricables being around the 100€ price point. Reseller on eBay must be making a killer profit. Probably an ex-Monster employee.
  
 Edit: missed Lavricables' update.


----------



## deuter

analogsurviver said:


> Adele is perhaps the sterling example how truly rotten mastering can go trough these days.
> 
> On one of her CDs, the clipping was soooo bad my friend took it immediately back to the shop - to be horrified yet one more time, as the seller told him he was the only one to complain...




Listening to her right now for the first time and through the mojo, man the sound is unbearable.


----------



## analogsurviver

rcoleman1 said:


> Lol. Not an Adele fan but you would think with today's technology that the mastering would be top shelf. I guess not.


 
 It's still the man - and not the machine. The technology got so advanced it allows for abusing the natural sound beyond recognition - and loudness wars make ever more absurd demands on the mastering engineers.
  
 It takes one holla lotta cojones to stand up against such demands by the producers, even artist themselves sometimes. With the proliferation of the equipment say 1/5th the quality of the likes of Mojo + decenr headphones en mase, it will gradually change the general public opinion. 
  
 A cheap smartphone with its own freebie buds ....


----------



## x RELIC x

hotwire said:


> Good lord!! Do people actually sincerely believe that for so much money for such a product the improvement is significant enough? Something something born every minute, eh? Instead of using it as an interconnect, you're probably better off liquefying the silver back to snake oil and let a surgeon rub it onto your vestibulocochlear nerves!
> 
> I recall Lavricables being around the 100€ price point. Reseller on eBay must be making a killer profit. Probably an ex-Monster employee.




Dude, read the previous page. :wink_face:


----------



## analogsurviver

deuter said:


> Listening to her right now for the first time and through the mojo, man the sound is unbearable.


 
 Adele is perhaps the worst sounding of any mainstream recording artist - on recordings available, that is. Hope live shows are better sounding.


----------



## sandalaudio

organ_donor said:


> I have problem playing the DSD256 files which is gifted by Mojo on my Jriver player. This is the error message that popped out:-
> 
> "Something went wrong with playback.
> Details:
> ...


 
  
 They fixed the DSD256 DoP issue on the latest version JRiver 21.0.25. Now it's working fine on the Mojo.
 You just need to make sure that if you are using ASIO you tick the DoP mode in the JRiver's Device Settings, otherwise a huge pop might blow up your earphones.
  
 Right now only the Mac version has 21.0.25 and the Windows version is still on 21.0.24, but I'm sure it will come out soon.


----------



## Ike1985

sandalaudio said:


> They fixed the DSD256 DoP issue on the latest version JRiver 21.0.25. Now it's working fine on the Mojo.
> You just need to make sure that if you are using ASIO you tick the DoP mode in the JRiver's Device Settings, otherwise a huge pop might blow up your earphones.
> 
> Right now only the Mac version has 21.0.25 and the Windows version is still on 21.0.24, but I'm sure it will come out soon.




What is ASIO?

I just downloaded a bunch of dsd256 albums last night, I haven't had a chance to play them via jriver yet. Thanks for the warning. Could you takr a screen shot and show us where to turn on DoP? All I see with regard to DSD is under bitstreaming where you enable DSD. I attached an image a few pages back showing what I mean. Probably between pages 4-8-422. It's screen caps from Jriver.

I should also add that I'm using jriver MC20 version 20.0.94.

Unrelated: a strange anomaly is that tunein, onkyo, tuneshell and youtube all work via cck w/mojo but stitcher sounds weird: all the voices are high pitched and faint and mostly in the left CIEM.

Any of you guys using integer mode in jriver or your music player? Seems it would be ideal for mojo.


----------



## imattersuk

lextek said:


> She can get a little "screamy".


 
 It's more the instruments, all on top of each other, poor separation, just cack. Sounds ok on the crappy Bose car stereo though !!!!


----------



## lokyc

All music in Android is routed through Android Music Player which resamples everything to 48kHz for USB output. USB Audio Player Pro and the Onkyo HF Player have drivers that bypass Android player and output bitperfect.


----------



## qafro

Is it normal the at Blue light display on the Chord mojo playing at 192khz with free spotify service?


----------



## sandalaudio

ike1985 said:


> What is ASIO?
> 
> I just downloaded a bunch of dsd256 albums last night, I haven't had a chance to play them via jriver yet. Thanks for the warning. Could you takr a screen shot and show us where to turn on DoP? All I see with regard to DSD is under bitstreaming where you enable DSD. I attached an image a few pages back showing what I mean. Probably between pages 4-8-422. It's screen caps from Jriver.
> 
> ...


 
  
 ASIO is one of the drivers for Mojo in WINDOWS. Mac version uses Core Audio so you don't have to worry.
  
 When you install the Chord Mojo driver for Windows, it actually installs three different versions at once. ASIO, WASAPI and Kernel Streming.
 ASIO driver will try to output DSD directly (without DoP encapsulation) so if you prefer to use ASIO with Mojo then you need to go to Device Settings and tick on "DSD Bitstraming in DoP format".
  
 In any case, your version of JRiver is 20, which I don't think can do DSD256 via DoP (only ASIO direct but Mojo doesn't support that).
  
 JRiver wasn't able to do DSD256 via DoP until last week when they released the 21.0.25.
 The changelog for 21.0.25 says
 "2. Changed: Enabled DoP bitstreaming for DSD256 (experimental)."
  
 As I mentioned earlier, Mac version is 21.0.25 but Windows is still on 21.0.24 which doesn't support DSD256 via DoP yet.


----------



## TokenGesture

Tried another cable with the Touch. Same deal. Must be the CCK. I'm about done with it


----------



## Ike1985

sandalaudio said:


> ASIO is one of the drivers for Mojo in WINDOWS. Mac version uses Core Audio so you don't have to worry.
> 
> When you install the Chord Mojo driver for Windows, it actually installs three different versions at once. ASIO, WASAPI and Kernel Streming.
> ASIO driver will try to output DSD directly (without DoP encapsulation) so if you prefer to use ASIO with Mojo then you need to go to Device Settings and tick on "DSD Bitstraming in DoP format".
> ...




Thanks, I'm on Mac so my menus are a tad different. I'll see how DSD 256 works-if it works at all. I had no idea you could blow headphones playing it


----------



## Hotwire

x relic x said:


> Dude, read the previous page.


 
 Thanks Relic, missed that update from Lavricables.


----------



## che15

ike1985 said:


> Try this:
> 
> Power on mojo
> Connect black usb that come with mojo to mojo
> ...



Tried my iMac and it does not see my mojo but the light still turns on, any other ideas?


----------



## lextek

tokengesture said:


> Tried another cable with the Touch. Same deal. Must be the CCK. I'm about done with it



I understand why Chord wants to use the CCK, my one gripe.


----------



## Ike1985

When setting up the mojo on Mac, Chord says you can select whatever sample rate you want in the midi setup on Mac. I leave mine at 44.1-I assume j river determines the sample rate not the audio-midi setup on Mac because it's giving me the correct color lights via jriver when playing hd music. Here's the cord manual where it's discussed:


----------



## lextek

che15 said:


> Tried my iMac and it does not see my mojo but the light still turns on, any other ideas?



Not to be funny. It's plugged in to the USB not the charge port. I did that.....


----------



## che15

Hahhaha I have done that sore of thing but not this time, I thought about it while I was trying all the different things.


----------



## ade_hall

che15 said:


> Tried my iMac and it does not see my mojo but the light still turns on, any other ideas?




What do you mean "it does not see my mojo"?


----------



## SearchOfSub

ade_hall said:


> What do you mean "it does not see my mojo"?





I think it either means his Mojo is not getting detected on his iMac or his iMac's cornea and lens have completely shut down.


----------



## che15

When I go to the audio midi window to change the output device there is nothing but the regular output options. And the music comes out of the iMac speaker not the mojo!


----------



## sandalaudio

ike1985 said:


> Thanks, I'm on Mac so my menus are a tad different. I'll see how DSD 256 works-if it works at all. I had no idea you could blow headphones playing it


 
  
 Remember if you are using JRiver 20, you may need to upgrade to JRiver 21 to get DSD256 to work. (I don't know whether JRiver 20 is still actively developed).
  
 Regarding the blowing up headphones, I don't know whether it's Mojo or JRiver's fault, but if you accidentally try to send direct DSD via ASIO (not DoP) then there is a massive click sound that is probably the loudest click that I have ever heard in my life. It's probably not a concern for the Mac version which doesn't use ASIO anyway, but I just want you to be cautious about experimenting with DSD in general, because I had an experience of blowing up a tweeter trying to do DoP on my old Chord QuteHD many years ago.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> veril459 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do the higher end DAC's always use FPGA's? And whose design are they loading onto the FPGA? If it's their own then why not just make an ASIC out of it and sell it like the other brands do? All those Sabre's and etc are just FPGA's turned ASIC's for mass production.
> ...


 
  
 Also see:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/870#post_12132649


----------



## Mython

Just a periodic friendly reminder for newcomers to the thread_ (as the number of Mojo owners continues to increase at an incredible rate! _



_)_
  
 There is (an understandable) temptation to just jump into the last page of this thread and start asking questions, but many of them have been answered several times, and can easily be located by checking the links on Page 1 of this thread:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info#post_11992416
  
  
 So please check those links,_ first_, and, if you can't find the answer you need, then by all means feel free to ask


----------



## Currawong

che15 said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Try this:
> ...


 
  
 Make sure you're using a cable that carries data and isn't just for charging. Many micro USB cables are for charging only and don't have the data lines connected. 
  
 If you have Audio Midi Set-up it will show up almost immediately after being connected.


----------



## equedadoii

mython said:


> Just a periodic friendly reminder for newcomers to the thread_ (as the number of Mojo owners continues to increase at an incredible rate! _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 *edit*
 i didn't see a response to my question from the initial post. 
  
 hey,
  
 i'm looking for a micro b cable for my mojo.
  
 would i be okay with something like this, http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=9762&seq=1&format=2 -- 
 or is there really something to grabbing a $30-$50 cable. significant improvement in audio quality?
 and, wouldn't i just need one high quality cable given that the other micro b port just charges the device?
  
 this too was posted a while back.
 http://www.qed.co.uk/hdmi-and-digital/digital-data/reference-usb-a-b-micro.htm
 and while i don't intend on spending upwards of three digits on a cable, i remain curious.


----------



## aamefford

currawong said:


> Make sure you're using a cable that carries data and isn't just for charging. Many micro USB cables are for charging only and don't have the data lines connected.
> 
> If you have Audio Midi Set-up it will show up almost immediately after being connected.


 

 I've run into this with the cables for the Mophie cases - they don't seem to carry data.  Took me a couple of days to figure out what was going on....
  
 I use monoprice cables and generally have no issue with them.  I usually get 2 or 3 of each cable, just in case.  Monoprice will replace bad cables, but the shipping is more than the cables, so I jest get several.


----------



## ErikV55

xtr4 said:


> Hi all, heard the Mojo at my local distributor and it is awesome. Tested source was my LG G3, my AK ran out of juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm curious to how it sounded with the G3. I'm toying with the idea of a Mojo, but I don't want to buy an expensive dap to go with it ;p


----------



## Mojo ideas

erikv55 said:


> I'm curious to how it sounded with the G3. I'm toying with the idea of a Mojo, but I don't want to buy an expensive dap to go with it ;p


If you have a smart phone down load a good music player and your off and running!


----------



## joshk4

Just ordered the MOJO today and will get it in a couple of days.
  
 So can't wait to get it and compare to my OPPO HA 2 which I find to be very very competent.


----------



## che15

currawong said:


> Make sure you're using a cable that carries data and isn't just for charging. Many micro USB cables are for charging only and don't have the data lines connected.
> 
> If you have Audio Midi Set-up it will show up almost immediately after being connected.



Thanks for the tip, but I did try a data and power USB and nothing the mojo does not come up on the midi set up window. Tried to shut it on and off, tried different cables, I even downloaded the driver on to my Windows laptop and nothing. I don't know what the problem is, it used to work just fine before.
My coax does work but I need USB to work as well.


----------



## tmarshl

joshk4 said:


> Just ordered the MOJO today and will get it in a couple of days.
> 
> So can't wait to get it and compare to my OPPO HA 2 which I find to be very very competent.


 

 I think that you will be pleasantly surprised.  I had an Oppo HA-2 and I was blown away by the Mojo in comparison.


----------



## sandalaudio

aamefford said:


> I've run into this with the cables for the Mophie cases - they don't seem to carry data.  Took me a couple of days to figure out what was going on....
> 
> I use monoprice cables and generally have no issue with them.  I usually get 2 or 3 of each cable, just in case.  Monoprice will replace bad cables, but the shipping is more than the cables, so I jest get several.


 
  
 I've tried several micro USB cables so far, and they are generally all OK regardless of the price as long as it's not a charging only cable (obviously).
  
 However, when I go up to the highest sample rate (DSD256, PCM 352.8kHz), on my Macbook Air + JRiver or Audirvana + Mojo, bad cables start making slight periodic popping noises along with the music. Really long cables fail to play at all.
  
 I tried Monoprice, Belkin mixit and Mixit Premium 1.2m, and they all make popping sounds on DSD256. My expensive Audioquest Cinnamon cable doesn't make any popping sound but it's really fat and awkward to use. Plus it's much shorter at 0.75m. I don't really want to admit that expensive cables are the way to go, so I'm looking for some cheap flexible cable that works just as well but so far I haven't found any.


----------



## jamato8

I use a Whiplash USB cable and it does a great job.


----------



## joshk4

tmarshl said:


> I think that you will be pleasantly surprised.  I had an Oppo HA-2 and I was blown away by the Mojo in comparison.


 

 That is really great to hear... you are making me more excited 
  
 I just want to see how big off a difference it is, so far people have been saying its quite obvious and "blows it out of the water".
  
 Can't wait to see for myself that these claims are valid.


----------



## reihead

sandalaudio said:


> I've tried several micro USB cables so far, and they are generally all OK regardless of the price as long as it's not a charging only cable (obviously).
> 
> However, when I go up to the highest sample rate (DSD256, PCM 352.8kHz), on my Macbook Air + JRiver or Audirvana + Mojo, bad cables start making slight periodic popping noises along with the music. Really long cables fail to play at all.
> 
> I tried Monoprice, Belkin mixit and Mixit Premium 1.2m, and they all make popping sounds on DSD256. My expensive Audioquest Cinnamon cable doesn't make any popping sound but it's really fat and awkward to use. Plus it's much shorter at 0.75m. I don't really want to admit that expensive cables are the way to go, so I'm looking for some cheap flexible cable that works just as well but so far I haven't found any.




Using a moto G usb cable and it works ok, anything above 192khz and I get an occasional click. Thinking of getting a quality usb cable, the QED or audioquest are top options


----------



## Currawong

che15 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you're using a cable that carries data and isn't just for charging. Many micro USB cables are for charging only and don't have the data lines connected.
> ...


 
  
 Might be faulty then. 
  


> Originally Posted by *sandalaudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you listening to tracks recorded at that rate or are you up-sampling?


----------



## che15

currawong said:


> Might be faulty then.
> 
> 
> Are you listening to tracks recorded at that rate or are you up-sampling?


I

I tried 4 different cables and nothing, it used to work just fine with the stock one when I first got the mojo.


----------



## sandalaudio

currawong said:


> Might be faulty then.
> 
> Are you listening to tracks recorded at that rate or are you up-sampling?


 
  
 I'm listening to the tracks recorded at DSD256. I was a bit surprised with pop noise because 192kHz and DSD64 had no issues. I guess I found a good method to test the USB cables in the future..
  


reihead said:


> Using a moto G usb cable and it works ok, anything above 192khz and I get an occasional click. Thinking of getting a quality usb cable, the QED or audioquest are top options


 
  
 Yeah, same situation here. I think most USB cables are fine up to 192kHz. I personally don't recommend the Audioquest because it is so stiff that it often gets disconnected at the micro connector with just a slight bump. Maybe the cheapest green coloured one is flexible enough. ALO also makes micro USB cable but it's too expensive so I havent tried it.
  
 I'm just hoping that there is some cheap cable brand (~ $50) that doesn't have click noise above 192kHz. I think shorter cables are good but most cheap cables are 1.2m.


----------



## bflat

lokyc said:


> All music in Android is routed through Android Music Player which resamples everything to 48kHz for USB output. USB Audio Player Pro and the Onkyo HF Player have drivers that bypass Android player and output bitperfect.


 

 The Sony music app that is bundled with the Xperia phones resamples to 196 kHz with Mojo (Blue). However, the Onkyo HF player can do real time PCM to DSD conversion! It's a beta feature, but works well from my Xperia Z5C.


----------



## equedadoii

reihead said:


> Using a moto G usb cable and it works ok, anything above 192khz and I get an occasional click. Thinking of getting a quality usb cable, the QED or audioquest are top options


 
 just surveyed some audioquest cables:
 the color options vary in price -- i do wonder what genuine difference there is from green to red to carbon to diamond.
 there was a review a while back praising the qed cable too.
  
 hah.. just when i thought the mojo itself was perfectly fine, here i am looking for cables.


----------



## sandalaudio

equedadoii said:


> just surveyed some audioquest cables:
> the color options vary in price -- i do wonder what genuine difference there is from green to red to carbon to diamond.
> there was a review a while back praising the qed cable too.
> 
> hah.. just when i thought the mojo itself was perfectly fine, here i am looking for cables.


 
  
 I originally bought the 0.75m red one because it looked fancy with the woven sheath and solved the clicking noise issue on above 192kHz files, but realized that it's so stiff and impractical for regular use. (keeps getting disconnected at the Mojo side connector).
  
 I've just ordered the 1.5m cheapest green one which doesn't have the woven sheath to see if that has any popping noise. They are like $35 so I don't feel like i'm being ripped off too much.
  
 I haven't really noticed any eye-opening difference with expensive USB cables, but cheap ones always give me grief with issues. Like they always say, "there's no such thing as a good cable, but there are many bad ones".


----------



## xtr4

erikv55 said:


> I'm curious to how it sounded with the G3. I'm toying with the idea of a Mojo, but I don't want to buy an expensive dap to go with it ;p


 
 Technically, it sounded just like my AK100 with the exception that USB can play higher than 24/192 bitrate which is a limitation on the Optical connection.
 To me, I find the Mojo similar to my love for the Wolfson 8471 DAC chip (Red Wine mod for the AK100 and 120), slight warmth with being overly analytical and "cold". By cold I mean it's not really enjoyment of the music but rather like a sound engineer dissecting the track. It's also the reason why I don't really like the Cirrus Logic and AKM DACs in the higher end AK series (240 and 380 and also the newer 100 ii and 120 ii). YMMV.
  
 The Mojo is a great package what it brings to the table is that it's great sounding out of the box without the need for external amping. It's also able to easily handle most head gear from IEMs to full headphones with ease. Yes, it doesn't sound like your thousand dollar desktop gear BUT it's very well damn close and for a fraction of the cost and 1/100th the size.
  
 At the end of the day, the impressions here are their own but the general consensus is that the Mojo is a great little device (if you like the Chord house sound). Best option is still for you to audition yourself with your own gear and your own music (which you're familiar with) to truly grasp what Chord has achieved in this little nugget.
  
 When I heard the Mojo the first time, it reminded me of the first time I heard DSD when compared to even 24bit Audio. The mastering is just phenomenal that you'll be surprised at what you can suddenly hear in the track.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Duncan

I would be interested as to how many people would genuinely hear the difference between DoP (24/88 for first gen AK, and 24/192 for second gen using personal examples) and native DSD, not many at all I would say, if any, don't get hooked up on the numbers game!

I'm having a hiatus from all things mojo for a while, so won't be in this thread too much for a while (no, not found the next latest and greatest device, just decided whilst the weather is poor to not risk my main portable rig on the road, which will hopefully make it sound new all over again when I fire it up next!)


----------



## Watcherq

sandalaudio said:


> ASIO is one of the drivers for Mojo in WINDOWS. Mac version uses Core Audio so you don't have to worry.
> 
> When you install the Chord Mojo driver for Windows, it actually installs three different versions at once. ASIO, WASAPI and Kernel Streming.
> ASIO driver will try to output DSD directly (without DoP encapsulation) so if you prefer to use ASIO with Mojo then you need to go to Device Settings and tick on "DSD Bitstraming in DoP format".
> ...


 

 I have the 4xDSD (aka DSD256) and I'm on version 21.0.24 on a PC.
  
 I'm so far ok with the functions on WASAPI; upscale to 4xDSD/DSD256, bitstreaming DSD128 (no native DSD256 files).  The ASIO drive is fine with any PCM but DSD?  Not even DoP with bitstreaming would work with any DSD file (DSD64 and up).  In this case, the Mojo power button is dark / turned off.  I didn't try the Kernel driver.
  
 The ASIO driver needs work...


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> I would be interested as to how many people would genuinely hear the difference between DoP (24/88 for first gen AK, and 24/192 for second gen using personal examples) and native DSD, not many at all I would say, if any, don't get hooked up on the numbers game!
> 
> I'm having a hiatus from all things mojo for a while, so won't be in this thread too much for a while (no, not found the next latest and greatest device, just decided whilst the weather is poor to not risk my main portable rig on the road, which will hopefully make it sound new all over again when I fire it up next!)





Exactly this!! DSD is way too much trouble for me to deal with for that 0.00000000001% of inaudible difference for my ears. 

"Don't get hooked up on the numbers game!" regarding file formats is some sound advice.


----------



## sandalaudio

watcherq said:


> I have the 4xDSD (aka DSD256) and I'm on version 21.0.24 on a PC.
> 
> I'm so far ok with the functions on WASAPI; upscale to 4xDSD/DSD256, bitstreaming DSD128 (no native DSD256 files).  The ASIO drive is fine with any PCM but DSD?  Not even DoP with bitstreaming would work with any DSD file (DSD64 and up).  In this case, the Mojo power button is dark / turned off.  I didn't try the Kernel driver.
> 
> The ASIO driver needs work...


 
  
 On my system with JRiver 21.0.24 on Windows, ASIO driver works fine for DSD64 and DSD128. It's only the DSD256 that won't work on Mojo until they fix the issue on 21.0.25. Basically in order to encapsulate the DSD256, instead of 768MHz, JRiver chose to use 1.4MHz PCM, which Mojo doesn't support. 
 It's not really the fault of the ASIO driver but the issue with JRiver software.
  


duncan said:


> I would be interested as to how many people would genuinely hear the difference between DoP (24/88 for first gen AK, and 24/192 for second gen using personal examples) and native DSD, not many at all I would say, if any, don't get hooked up on the numbers game!
> 
> I'm having a hiatus from all things mojo for a while, so won't be in this thread too much for a while (no, not found the next latest and greatest device, just decided whilst the weather is poor to not risk my main portable rig on the road, which will hopefully make it sound new all over again when I fire it up next!)


 
  
 It's not really about the numbers game, but simply that some of the artists that I really like ended up recording an album at DSD256 format. (e.g. Jaap van Zweden on Challenge Records). Most of his early work were recorded on dCS A/D converter at 352kHz PCM, but the latest albums were done on Merging Horus on native DSD256.
  
 As an audiophile, wouldn't you want to buy the best versions available and compare? The price differential is minimal compared to the cost of Mojo.
  
 Most pop music listeners think DSD is a rarity, but in classical and jazz recordings, it's been very common since a decade ago. It's normal to buy a new album from the CD shop and it ended up being an SACD, so it's been the same with digital download albums. My personal rule is to spend 80% of music budget on buying music, and 20% on the equipment.


----------



## psikey

sandalaudio said:


> I've tried several micro USB cables so far, and they are generally all OK regardless of the price as long as it's not a charging only cable (obviously).
> 
> However, when I go up to the highest sample rate (DSD256, PCM 352.8kHz), on my Macbook Air + JRiver or Audirvana + Mojo, bad cables start making slight periodic popping noises along with the music. Really long cables fail to play at all.
> 
> I tried Monoprice, Belkin mixit and Mixit Premium 1.2m, and they all make popping sounds on DSD256. My expensive Audioquest Cinnamon cable doesn't make any popping sound but it's really fat and awkward to use. Plus it's much shorter at 0.75m. I don't really want to admit that expensive cables are the way to go, so I'm looking for some cheap flexible cable that works just as well but so far I haven't found any.


 
  
 I use JRiver on my Windows 10 XPS13 and have same album in 64, 128 & 256 DSD (get all three versions if you have highest quality) and no issue playing any other than with 256DSD had to change a setting as won't play automatic on bitrate detection. This was using the included cable with the Mojo and a slightly longer 0.3M cheapo with all three showing White on the Mojo when playing (i.e. native DSD). Saying that, I can't tell difference from DSD64 to DSD256 via Mojo with my SE846's. DSD vs 24/192 does sound better to my ears but not worth the storage space DSD takes up for portable use.


----------



## Mython

che15 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you're using a cable that carries data and isn't just for charging. Many micro USB cables are for charging only and don't have the data lines connected.
> ...


 
  
  
 Have to ask an obvious question...
  
 Are you definitely plugging the microUSB into the correct socket on the Mojo (one is for charging, and the other is for data)


----------



## Watcherq

sandalaudio said:


> On my system with JRiver 21.0.24 on Windows, ASIO driver works fine for DSD64 and DSD128. It's only the DSD256 that won't work on Mojo until they fix the issue on 21.0.25. Basically in order to encapsulate the DSD256, instead of 768MHz, JRiver chose to use 1.4MHz PCM, which Mojo doesn't support.
> It's not really the fault of the ASIO driver but the issue with JRiver software.


 
 For me, regardless what the DSD setting is, either I get nothing or staccato / choppy music if I tried any DSD playback either native or upsampled.  I remembered this had happened before when the iFi Nano iDSD came out.  It was the result of USB 3 port compatibility issues.  I suspect for my case, this is the issue.  It took a few firmware update for iFi to eventually fix it.  May be Chord can look into this.


----------



## oliverpool

imattersuk said:


> The one downside to the Mojo is it really shows up bad production. Adele's new 25 album is a good example, try it then play some fleetwood mac from the 80's, no comparison, some of the new stuff is absolute garbage, shame as I love her voice but the production really grates on my ears.




If you did not bring this up I would not have noticed. I bought her album seeing that it was such a "hit". I felt that it was tiring to the ears. Thought It was just 
My lack of sleep. 

It's probably more like distortion due to the average volume being pushed too high?


----------



## imattersuk

oliverpool said:


> If you did not bring this up I would not have noticed. I bought her album seeing that it was such a "hit". I felt that it was tiring to the ears. Thought It was just
> My lack of sleep.
> 
> It's probably more like distortion due to the average volume being pushed too high?


 
 Maybe as it does sound awfully overcooked. Recently i've drifted more towards live recordings. Emeli Sande is another example, normal CD is awful but the live version is stunning. Also prefer Paloma Faith live.


----------



## TokenGesture

According to the DR Database, the standard CD of 25 has a Dynamic range of 5...


----------



## ErikV55

xtr4 said:


> Technically, it sounded just like my AK100 with the exception that USB can play higher than 24/192 bitrate which is a limitation on the Optical connection.
> To me, I find the Mojo similar to my love for the Wolfson 8471 DAC chip (Red Wine mod for the AK100 and 120), slight warmth with being overly analytical and "cold". By cold I mean it's not really enjoyment of the music but rather like a sound engineer dissecting the track. It's also the reason why I don't really like the Cirrus Logic and AKM DACs in the higher end AK series (240 and 380 and also the newer 100 ii and 120 ii). YMMV.
> 
> The Mojo is a great package what it brings to the table is that it's great sounding out of the box without the need for external amping. It's also able to easily handle most head gear from IEMs to full headphones with ease. Yes, it doesn't sound like your thousand dollar desktop gear BUT it's very well damn close and for a fraction of the cost and 1/100th the size.
> ...


 
 Thanks for the great response!


----------



## tkteo

tokengesture said:


> According to the DR Database, the standard CD of 25 has a Dynamic range of 5...


 
  
 Similarly 21 was a terrible CD album in its dynamic range compression. And right from the get go I could not even listen to "Rolling in The Deep" *once* because 1) first of all Adele is shouting when she sings no wonder she needed vocal chord surgery and 2) the DR compression is so extreme that it HURT to listen to the album.


----------



## che15

mython said:


> Have to ask an obvious question...
> 
> Are you definitely plugging the microUSB into the correct socket on the Mojo (one is for charging, and the other is for data)



Yes sir I am , as I said it used to work fine before.


----------



## lovetroniq

In case some of you might experience clipping or pop-ups with the supplied micro usb cable that came with Mojo, i'm very happy with this new cable and i don't experience any more of the pop noises.http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016VIG5ZI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages01  Also i said that HD-800 and Mojo is a match made in heaven, now i can say the same about AKG 812 pro, incredible sound.


----------



## tkteo

To add onto the comments by xtr4:
  
 Definitely audition with the music you like cos it's your personal enjoyment.
  
 So far I like using the Chord Mojo the most when listening to well-mastered vocalist stuff.
  
 I think I get what reviewers and users mean when they remark that the soundstage seems narrower yet deeper when songs are played via the Mojo. I get a similar impression in the sense that the vocals seem more "forward". I don't mean sibilance or harshness, I mean the sense that the voice is being projected.
  
 So I am really enjoying various CDs by vocalists. Happy to take a bit more time to now convert some of my fave vocalist albums to FLAC.
  
 I also find the increase in detail and timing, especially when it comes to transients and drums, cymbals, hi-hats etc very impressive. But it's no something I want to emphasise too much because when listening to rock bands I wanna enjoy each song rather than concentrate on hearing the transients.
  
 But really the Mojo is impressive for its price. Lots of times I get distracted cos I am like "wow! I never heard that detail before?!" and its a bit scary if I am walking on the street!


----------



## Rob Watts

tkteo said:


> To add onto the comments by xtr4:
> 
> Definitely audition with the music you like cos it's your personal enjoyment.
> 
> ...


 
 Perceived width is actually an aberration - so when image focus improves, the sensation of width diminishes. Its akin to looking at an image out of focus, then seeing it suddenly in focus - the size of the image gets smaller but you can see things much more accurately. Another way of looking at is perspective. If an instrument gets deeper into the sound stage, it naturally goes back and apparently decreases in width. So when you improve instrument placement focus in the sound stage, the perception of width will decrease.
  
 There is an exception to this rule, in that you can encode sounds to sound wider than the loudspeakers, but this effect (replicating the phase delays and resonances of the earlobes and changing the left right phase) can increase width beyond the loudspeakers - it can also be used to encode height. But these effects are very rare and a bit hit and miss. Its these resonances and phase delays that allow binaural recordings on headphones to work. In this case, when image placement improves, then you get an increase in width and height - but as I said, these effects are very rarely found.
  
 Rob


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> Perceived width is actually an aberration - so when image focus improves, the sensation of width diminishes. Its akin to looking at an image out of focus, then seeing it suddenly in focus - the size of the image gets smaller but you can see things much more accurately. Another way of looking at is perspective. If an instrument gets deeper into the sound stage, it naturally goes back and apparently decreases in width. So when you improve instrument placement focus in the sound stage, the perception of width will decrease.
> 
> There is an exception to this rule, in that you can encode sounds to sound wider than the loudspeakers, but this effect (replicating the phase delays and resonances of the earlobes and changing the left right phase) can increase width beyond the loudspeakers - it can also be used to encode height. But these effects are very rare and a bit hit and miss. Its these resonances and phase delays that allow binaural recordings on headphones to work. In this case, when image placement improves, then you get an increase in width and height - but as I said, these effects are very rarely found.
> 
> Rob




Thanks Rob, I learn new concepts almost every time you post. If I may ask you a question: 90% of the music I listen to is metal, 5% is classical and for those genres the mojo is exceptional. ~5% is rap/hip hop . When I listen to rap/hip-hop I like to crank the bass til I FEEL it. Mojo has very detailed bass but lacks this thump. If I eq more sub-bass thump in Onkyo HF-am I degrading sound quality due to the increased processing on the iPhone 5? I've noticed the experts tend to get "bent-out-of-shape" when one mentions using EQ. Thanks again.


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> Perceived width is actually an aberration - so when image focus improves, the sensation of width diminishes. Its akin to looking at an image out of focus, then seeing it suddenly in focus - the size of the image gets smaller but you can see things much more accurately. Another way of looking at is perspective. If an instrument gets deeper into the sound stage, it naturally goes back and apparently decreases in width. So when you improve instrument placement focus in the sound stage, the perception of width will decrease.
> 
> There is an exception to this rule, in that you can encode sounds to sound wider than the loudspeakers, but this effect (replicating the phase delays and resonances of the earlobes and changing the left right phase) can increase width beyond the loudspeakers - it can also be used to encode height. But these effects are very rare and a bit hit and miss. Its these resonances and phase delays that allow binaural recordings on headphones to work. In this case, when image placement improves, then you get an increase in width and height - but as I said, these effects are very rarely found.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  
 It's extremely rare that I ever listen to it these days (now that I'm a 'grown-up' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but whenever I hear Madonna's 'Immaculate Collection', _*played through loudspeakers*,_ it always amuses me how absurdly over-the-top they went, with the 'Q-Sound' effects (www.ew.com/article/1990/12/14/immaculate-collections-qsound) - there are contrived bits & pieces of sound all over the place, in the aural soundscape:
  

  
  
  
 Some examples of excessive phase manipulation can be found on Simple Minds' _'Real Life' _album. I actually think it's one of their better albums (maybe their _best_), but they went a bit too far with the sound trickery, one example of which is the synth percussion in the track _'*Woman'*:_
  

  
 and the distant voices at the beginning of the track_ *'Banging on the Door'*:_

  
 But the extent isn't so obvious when listening with headphones.
  
  
 .


----------



## iMusicLover

Hello, guys, What do you think how Chord Mojo pairs with Fostex THX-00 Headphones. And what cables I should buy to connect Mojo to my Galaxy S5 and THX-00?


----------



## GreenBow

Please does anyone know why when using Foobar why the first half-second or second of audio is missing? Was the there a proper fix? Is it a driver issue? I know that the suggestion was to use JRiver, however it costs money.
  
 Does anyone know what other software works with the Mojo. E.g. Windows Media Player.


----------



## imattersuk

Not familiar with Foobar but if you want a decent free player have you tried Vox ?


----------



## sandalaudio

watcherq said:


> For me, regardless what the DSD setting is, either I get nothing or staccato / choppy music if I tried any DSD playback either native or upsampled.  I remembered this had happened before when the iFi Nano iDSD came out.  It was the result of USB 3 port compatibility issues.  I suspect for my case, this is the issue.  It took a few firmware update for iFi to eventually fix it.  May be Chord can look into this.


 
  
 Yea I had a similar problem with my iFi micro iDSD on my ASUS motherboard, where it becomes choppy on the intel USB3.0 ports, but works fine on the ASMEDIA USB3.0 ports. There were no difference in the power draw or conflict with other devices connected etc, so I never figured out the root cause.
  
 Maybe Mojo has a similar thing for some people's computer, thought I found it to be less picky than the iFi myself.
  
 One funny thing I noticed on Windows is that Mojo and iFi never works when both are plugged into the same computer. Regardless of which device I choose on JRiver, it just freezes. As soon as I physically unplug the iFi, Mojo starts to play music fine. It's weird.


----------



## Paul Meakin

imusiclover said:


> Hello, guys, What do you think how Chord Mojo pairs with Fostex THX-00 Headphones. And what cables I should buy to connect Mojo to my Galaxy S5 and THX-00?




With my TH-900s I prefer the sound with a 2dB cut in both bass and treble. If you mean the new Fostex cans that Massdrop have just produced then early impressions seem to be that they're less pronounced in the bass and treble anyway.

Having said that It's worth noting that I hate bright and/or boomy Hifi so many other people probably wouldn't bother to use equalisation.


----------



## nntnam

tokengesture said:


> According to the DR Database, the standard CD of 25 has a Dynamic range of 5...


 
 Damn that's why my ears get tired so fast listening to her albums.


----------



## x RELIC x

Never could listen to Adel's albums because of the terrible producing/mastering. I didn't even venture to listen to Adel with the Mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

imattersuk said:


> Not familiar with Foobar but if you want a decent free player have you tried Vox ?


 

 I haven't tried the Mojo yet. It's still here sealed up.  Since I want to use it often at my desk I want to be sure it will work without issues. Otherwise I will return it.
  
 All my music is ripped to PC in FLAC format using Sony's Media Go. However I understand that Media Go will not work with the Mojo. Something to do with ASIO.
  
 Foobar I don't use much. I can never seem to able to able to make the albums just show up as tiles to choose from. I get stupid titles like Playlitst 1, playlist 2. I am asking of other folk have fixed it.
  
 In my trecks around Head-Fi I found other software which could be tried:
  
 Exact Audio Copy
 dBpoweramp
  
 They might be worth a go for Mojo users. Apprently they have good error detection or correction or something.


----------



## barbes

che15 said:


> Tried your suggestions, plus a different cable and phone, no luck. Any other suggestions?
> And thank u all for trying to help




I've had one CCK go bad on me. You could try another one.


----------



## Sil3nce

I'm a happy new owner of the Chord Mojo 
  
 I'll let you guys know my impressions when they arrive.


----------



## Duncan

x relic x said:


> Never could listen to Adel's albums because of the terrible producing/mastering. I didn't even venture to listen to Adel with the Mojo.


Could be worse, Birdy's second album (slightly more so than the first, which in itself wasn't great) is so overloaded that it sounds more like AM radio (as us Brits know it over here, unlike in the U.S. where you have stereo and a semblance of fidelity) than hifi...

Disappointing!


----------



## gavinfabl

I had been using my iPhone 6S Plus and or Huawei G8 smartphones with Onkyo HF player and USB Audio Player pro apps respectively with the Chord Mojo. Now I'm using the iBasso DX80 optical out with Chord Mojo. The difference is frightening good. 

The Mojo did things with my headphones and music not witnessed before. With the iBasso DX80 everything takes another leap forward.


----------



## Ultrainferno

For those interested, I just published @shigzeo 's Mojo review on the site. I'm still waiting for my Mojo to arrive


----------



## x RELIC x

ultrainferno said:


> For those interested, I just published @shigzeo
> 's Mojo review on the site. I'm still waiting for my Mojo to arrive




Simply an awesome review of the Mojo, and it's great to have it compared to TOTL portable gear. Great job shigzeo! Also appreciate the Ohm Image measurements.

Link to the review:

http://www.headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-the-chosen-one/


----------



## jazzfan

x relic x said:


> Never could listen to Adel's albums because of the terrible producing/mastering. I didn't even venture to listen to Adel with the Mojo.


 
  

 Have a listen to this live minimally miked recording.  This gives you better sense of the power and dynamics of her voice that rarely comes across in her compressed commercial recordings.
  
_http://www.npr.org/event/music/133687905/adele-tiny-desk-concert_


----------



## x RELIC x

jazzfan said:


> Have a listen to this live minimally miked recording.  This gives you better sense of the power and dynamics of her voice that rarely comes across in her compressed commercial recordings.
> 
> _http://www.npr.org/event/music/133687905/adele-tiny-desk-concert_




Oh there's no doubt that she's extraordinarily talented. It really is a waste that most mainstream music listeners won't hear her potential without compression and distortion. :wink_face: Thanks for the link though!

Also, I lied, I did listen to her 21 album with the Mojo...... For about 10 seconds.


----------



## davidmolliere

x relic x said:


> Simply an awesome review of the Mojo, and it's great to have it compared to TOTL portable gear. Great job @shigzeo! Also appreciate the Ohm Image measurements.
> 
> Link to the review:
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-the-chosen-one/2/


 
  
 Oh my, damn it I was still a tad hesitant but now I have to get one


----------



## TokenGesture

davidmolliere said:


> Oh my, damn it I was still a tad hesitant but now I have to get one


 

 You will not regret it


----------



## shigzeo

x relic x said:


> Simply an awesome review of the Mojo, and it's great to have it compared to TOTL portable gear. Great job @shigzeo! Also appreciate the Ohm Image measurements.
> 
> Link to the review:
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-the-chosen-one/


 

 Thanks x RELIC x. Truly an astonishing DAC. I'm going to go back to some trance now. See you when The Claw sucks my batteries dry.


----------



## x RELIC x

shigzeo said:


> Thanks x RELIC x. Truly an astonishing DAC. I'm going to go back to some trance now. See you when *The Claw sucks my batteries dry*.




Jeez, I think I'll always have 'The Claaaaw' play in my head when I look at the buttons now!


----------



## davidmolliere

tokengesture said:


> You will not regret it


 
  
 I guess I won't, I have rarely seen such unanimity and rave reviews for one product, looks like a game changer...
 I have a store 30mn away that has it in stock


----------



## shigzeo

davidmolliere said:


> I guess I won't, I have rarely seen such unanimity and rave reviews for one product, looks like a game changer...
> I have a store 30mn away that has it in stock


 

 I've been sucked into inadvertent skepticism before because of rave reviews. And, with the proviso that there appears to be some QC issues re: hiss, Mojo is as good as the reviews suggest.


----------



## davidmolliere

shigzeo said:


> I've been sucked into inadvertent skepticism before because of rave reviews. And, with the proviso that there appears to be some QC issues re: hiss, Mojo is as good as the reviews suggest.


 
  
 Well I have seen rave reviews but rarely but rave review + headfiers (and bloggers) unanimous ultra positive feedback and impressions make for a very strong case!
  
 I'll tell you in a bit, off to the store 
 We'll see if mine hisses, I trust the store to switch it in case there is a problem I know those guys...


----------



## henriks

Looks like i have to return it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
https://soundcloud.com/henrikkj/mojowav
 Noise from charging...


----------



## shigzeo

henriks said:


> Looks like i have to return it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Mine makes similar noises when charging.


----------



## georgelai57

I always thought I had enough Mojo but it doesn't harm to add some.


----------



## Wyd4

georgelai57 said:


> I always thought I had enough Mojo but it doesn't harm to add some.




Yeah baby


----------



## Wilderbeast

gavinfabl said:


> I had been using my iPhone 6S Plus and or Huawei G8 smartphones with Onkyo HF player and USB Audio Player pro apps respectively with the Chord Mojo. Now I'm using the iBasso DX80 optical out with Chord Mojo. The difference is frightening good.
> 
> The Mojo did things with my headphones and music not witnessed before. With the iBasso DX80 everything takes another leap forward.


 

 What cable are you using? The optical cable I got with my Hugo doesn't seem to work with the DX80. 
  
 Thanks


----------



## davidmolliere

shigzeo said:


> I've been sucked into inadvertent skepticism before because of rave reviews. And, with the proviso that there appears to be some QC issues re: hiss, Mojo is as good as the reviews suggest.


 
  
 Good news mine has no hiss granted the S-EM9 are close to 40 ohms, that helps but it's dead black even when charging.
  
 And yes, I am not disappointed, it simply blows out any DAC/Amp/DAP I have owned... that includes my beloved ZX2 the synergy of the Mojo with the S-EM9 is way better they now sing! My best amp/dac so far was the (more expensive) PHA-3 and the Mojo is definitely ahead. I had seen pictures but how small this is when actually in hand is amazing. I'll try the Mojo with the MDR-Z7 now!
  
_Edit : Wondering if the headphone out will support the TRRS cable I have ordered for the S-EM9 with the ZX2... I guess not?_


----------



## Dionysus

Of all the product that get hyped here on headfirst, it's One of the few that I've purchased that has lived upto to the hype. The mojo is an incredible piece of tech.


----------



## Takeanidea

Agreed on the hype it has had lots of claims and not everyone may like it - most of my friends like it but one friend feels it is too clinical and precise in it's presentation and another said it was not worth the giantkiller status that had been given to it.
 I believe there must be headfiers that have had the Mojo for long enough now for the so called new toy syndrome to have worn off. If you have no opportunity of listening to the Mojo before buying it may be worth asking on here how your current system is compared to the Mojo.
 I went from a Dacmagic Plus and 02/0dac to the Mojo. I still have a separate amp the size of a large suitcase because the HE6 needs it and the HD800 benefits from it, but for IEMs and more sensitive phones they don't need anything more than the Mojo


----------



## gavinfabl

wilderbeast said:


> What cable are you using? The optical cable I got with my Hugo doesn't seem to work with the DX80.
> 
> Thanks




I bought this cable. I got the 0.5m which is slightly too long but it will do until I find something shorter. I have a coaxial cable arriving soon and will see which digital connection produces the getter sound. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00SWYU92U


----------



## tkteo

For me, if the detail is there in the recording, I want to hear it. *That* is high-fidelity audio to me.
  
 I agree that it may not be for everyone. As I mentioned, I enjoy the Mojo most with well-mastered vocalist stuff.
  
 And the pricing means that you can use a suitable smartphone or entry level DAP that does digital out and enjoy high-fidelity audio at a price point once reserved for much high priced DAPs and DAC combos.
  
 Look, I think it makes the prices of AK stuff looking absolutely price-gorging.


----------



## FidelityCastro

tkteo said:


> For me, if the detail is there in the recording, I want to hear it. *That* is high-fidelity audio to me.
> 
> I agree that it may not be for everyone. As I mentioned, I enjoy the Mojo most with well-mastered vocalist stuff.
> 
> ...




Totally fair point. I think the only advantage to having a mid-high end DAP is being able to take it out solo to be ultra portable / pocket-sized. I just bought a decent one that also runs Tidal, which means I can stop connecting and disconnecting my iP6 from the DAC/amp (and running the battery down, and being interrupted by emails, SMS etc) for that reason. But from an SQ point of view, the iP is great with my Hugo (and I assume pretty much same is true of Mojo).


----------



## Ike1985

FWIW I have zero hiss from my mojo when charging or playing when pair d with my extremely sensitive ADEL A12's. Mine is probably not in the first batch as I just got it in the mail last week.


----------



## Wilderbeast

gavinfabl said:


> I bought this cable. I got the 0.5m which is slightly too long but it will do until I find something shorter. I have a coaxial cable arriving soon and will see which digital connection produces the getter sound.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00SWYU92U


 

 Great - thanks for that. I'm also after a short (maybe 6 inches) optical cable. I'd be interested to know if there are any differences in sound with the coax cable.


----------



## shigzeo

ike1985 said:


> FWIW I have zero hiss from my mojo when charging or playing when pair d with my extremely sensitive ADEL A12's. Mine is probably not in the first batch as I just got it in the mail last week.


 

 When charging, the sound I hear isn't from the headphone output, but from the device. Put your ear up to it whilst charging. Does it buzz or whine as in the SoundCloud recording earlier in this thread?


----------



## headwhacker

shigzeo said:


> When charging, the sound I hear isn't from the headphone output, but from the device. Put your ear up to it whilst charging. Does it buzz or whine as in the SoundCloud recording earlier in this thread?


 
  
 Yes, there are a few units that exhibit that buzz noise when charging. If I didn't have a second Mojo for comparison, I might have ignored it since it does not have any issues if Mojo is not charging. It is quite noticeable at night when it's too quint and you are listening softly that you can hear the buzz with mojo a couple of feet away.


----------



## Rob Watts

The mechanical buzz is due to the USB charger being noisy. This noise modulates the PSU inductors, which creates the noise. The level of mechanical noise depends upon the PSU. If you use a lap top USB the sound should disappear as these power supplies are electrically quiet.
  
 It is not a faulty Mojo as we can't stop the noise from the USB.
  
 Rob


----------



## headwhacker

rob watts said:


> The mechanical buzz is due to the USB charger being noisy. This noise modulates the PSU inductors, which creates the noise. The level of mechanical noise depends upon the PSU. If you use a lap top USB the sound should disappear as these power supplies are electrically quiet.
> 
> It is not a faulty Mojo as we can't stop the noise from the USB.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Hi Rob thanks for chiming in. The unit I had has the buzzing noise on different power sources. Be it Laptop USB, powerbank, iPad power brick and a power strip with built-in USB socket. Then the 2nd Mojo was totally quiet on all the same power sources.


----------



## davidmolliere

Quick question, I have a puzzling issue with the Mojo... I tried to use the micro usb to micro usb cable I had stocked with the FiiO E18 and it doesn't work (tried it with my phone and E18 and it works so it's not the cable). Any specific requirement for the Mojo I wouldn't be aware of? Before I order the cable for ZX2 (walkman to micro-usb)...
  
 I know it's not my phone as @georgelai57 reported that it does work with the Huawei G8. Also it does work flawlessly with a simple USB to micro USB cable from my Mac. I checked with my Galaxy Tab S just in case and it doesn't work either... Ordered a high grade OTG micro to micro, hope there is no issue with the unit.
  
 Puzzling...
 Mojo + Computer with standard micro B to A = works
 FiiO E18 + micro B to micro B + G8 = works
 Mojo + micro B to micro B + G8 = doesn't work
 Mojo + micro B to micro B + Galaxy Tab S = doesn't work
  
 I don't get it...
  
  
_Edit : So I went out to the store and purchased a simple USB A female to micro B OTG male and it works flawlessly. That will do until I get a proper adapter that does work. I still don't get why the other is not working..._
  
_I ordered a nice one from Forza Audio Works, I hope this works given the premium price,_


----------



## mscott58

shigzeo said:


> Thanks x RELIC x. Truly an astonishing DAC. I'm going to go back to some trance now. See you when The Claw sucks my batteries dry.


 
 Great article! Well done and very informative (and matches my personal experience with the Mojo). 
  
 Per the question someone had about the CDM and the Mojo, it's a bit of overkill, but the Mojo plugged into the CDM is a great blending of what's best about both. 

 Cheers


----------



## Ike1985

shigzeo said:


> When charging, the sound I hear isn't from the headphone output, but from the device. Put your ear up to it whilst charging. Does it buzz or whine as in the SoundCloud recording earlier in this thread?




I already put my ear to it many times, never makes a sound ever.


----------



## stevemiddie

ike1985 said:


> I already put my ear to it many times, never makes a sound ever.


 
 Same here and I've got one of the very early ones


----------



## iceman16221

stevemiddie said:


> Same here and I've got one of the very early ones


 
 Mine also makes no noise, although I just got mine two weeks ago.


----------



## Torq

rob watts said:


> The mechanical buzz is due to the USB charger being noisy. This noise modulates the PSU inductors, which creates the noise. The level of mechanical noise depends upon the PSU. If you use a lap top USB the sound should disappear as these power supplies are electrically quiet.
> 
> It is not a faulty Mojo as we can't stop the noise from the USB.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Mine does this ... sounds exactly like the kind of coil-whine I would get on some video cards under changing load and, oddly enough, when accessing an SSD on work laptop.  Doesn't seem to matter what the power source is though - can be an iPad charger, or my rMB running on its battery, or just a dedicated battery pack, and it's pretty much consistently present.
  
 It doesn't bother me since I figured that's what it was, and it doesn't intrude on my listening at all (definitely just the mechanical noise), but its good to know for sure!


----------



## GreenBow

Is the charging noise loud enough to disturb music if you were listening quietly with open back headphones, while charging.


----------



## Torq

greenbow said:


> Is the charging noise loud enough to disturb music if you were listening quietly with open back headphones, while charging.


 
  
 Oh no ... it's extremely quiet, as in barely audible.
  
 Sometimes, in a totally silent room I can hear it from a few feet away, but just putting my headphones (open back) on with _nothing _playing is more than enough to make it completely inaudible.
  
 Otherwise I have to literally put the unit to my ear to hear it ... and it's still quiet.


----------



## GreenBow

Thank you torq,
 I'd not even considered this could be a problem. Earlier on the thread I thought I understood that noises or vibration while charging meant sending it to Chord. There was were four possible effects when charging; hissing, whining, humming, or vibrating. I thought it was a regulator that caused it and could be fixed.


----------



## viper2377

Was listening to my mojo, took a break and charged it...came back powered on and everything lit up correctly... Then power light went out and volume buttons remained on... No output. Any ideas?? Nothing changed literally.....


----------



## stevemiddie

viper2377 said:


> Was listening to my mojo, took a break and charged it...came back powered on and everything lit up correctly... Then power light went out and volume buttons remained on... No output. Any ideas?? Nothing changed literally.....


 
  
 Mine does that if it is not connected to a source correctly. Try another source or cable maybe?


----------



## Torq

greenbow said:


> Thank you torq,
> I'd not even considered this could be a problem. Earlier on the thread I thought I understood that noises or vibration while charging meant sending it to Chord. There was were four effects; hissing, whining,humming, or vibrating. I thought it was a rugulator that caused it and could be fixed.


 
  
 It's not a problem ... and it's nice to have Rob confirm that.
  
 I get hiss on my Mojo with my SE846 (which is normal, if not necessarily audible to everyone, per Rob Watts post here) and Etymotic HF2, but not with anything else I've tried it with.  And that hiss is so low in level that it's a non-issue for me.  Its so low level, in fact, that If I turn the Mojo on before I put the IEMs in my ears then it often takes several seconds for it to register.  In real terms, even with short silent passages in music, I don't hear it at all (long silent passages it's there if I am paying attention to it).
  
 It's a fantastic little device.


----------



## GreenBow

torq said:


> It's not a problem ... and it's nice to have Rob confirm that.
> 
> I get hiss on my Mojo with my SE846 (which is normal, if not necessarily audible to everyone, per Rob Watts post here) and Etymotic HF2, but not with anything else I've tried it with.  And that hiss is so low in level that it's a non-issue for me.  Its so low level, in fact, that If I turn the Mojo on before I put the IEMs in my ears then it often takes several seconds for it to register.  In real terms, even with short silent passages in music, I don't hear it at all (long silent passages it's there if I am paying attention to it).
> 
> It's a fantastic little device.


 

 I'm actually confused by what Rob Watts has written. It appears to contradict what John Franks 'Mojo Ideas' wrote in post 3858 on page 258. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/3855
 Quote, "Hello sorry for not posting sooner Yes we've shipped many thousands of units and we have had a very few well under ten with this problem it's due to a regulator issue on some early units. Naturally we soon altered the process and have solved this issue but there are a few out there please take it in for an immediate replacement. John E. Franks."
  
 I was confident that if a Mojo was noisy when charging it could be sent for repair. I thought it would be kinder for me as a customer  to simply send it to Chord. Rather than return it to the retailer and have them ship it back to Chord. (If you know what I mean.)


----------



## viper2377

It was the same setup.. Nothing changed. I did however try other methods with no success.. 





stevemiddie said:


> Mine does that if it is not connected to a source correctly. Try another source or cable maybe?


----------



## stevemiddie

viper2377 said:


> It was the same setup.. Nothing changed. I did however try other methods with no success..


 
  I errrrrrrrrrrr assume it is not plugged into the charging port?


----------



## Sil3nce

Just convinced my cousin to buy one LOL
  
 Well looks like our family has 3 Mojos now.


----------



## Ike1985

In the eq settings in Onkyo HF, the "HD" eq setting enables eq'd output at 64 bits. Does that mean 64 bits in the sense of 16/24/32 bit or 128/256/320 bit?


----------



## viper2377

Ah yes I failed to mention that I had unplugged it..




stevemiddie said:


> I errrrrrrrrrrr assume it is not plugged into the charging port?


----------



## dgcrane

I just cant get over this little box the call MOJO. 

I am sitting in my office with a relatively modest setup... ak120 / mojo and some Sennheiser momentum 2 over ears... I am listening to Marcus Mumford sing on his "Road to Red Rocks" CD and you can literally hear every breath he takes, every strum of that banjo is pronounced... everything just sounds alive and how it is meant to be. 

I don't think I have ever been so in love with a piece of audio equipment before, and I have owned a bunch lol

ok... ok... enough gushing, but if you don't own one yet, my question would be why not ???

dgcrane


----------



## Hotwire

Quote:
  
  


greenbow said:


> I'm actually confused by what Rob Watts has written. It appears to contradict what John Franks 'Mojo Ideas' wrote in post 3858 on page 258. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/3855
> Quote, "Hello sorry for not posting sooner Yes we've shipped many thousands of units and we have had a very few well under ten with this problem it's due to a regulator issue on some early units. Naturally we soon altered the process and have solved this issue but there are a few out there please take it in for an immediate replacement. John E. Franks."
> 
> I was confident that if a Mojo was noisy when charging it could be sent for repair. I thought it would be kinder for me as a customer  to simply send it to Chord. Rather than return it to the retailer and have them ship it back to Chord. (If you know what I mean.)


 
 I intend to permanently fix a battery bank onto the Mojo to increase its mobility, so that _does _sound quite concerning. Given that a number of people in the present report having the issue with some Mojos, while some of those same people also report of not having the issue with other units, _and _an official from Chord also having reported that such symptoms are anomalies and not the norm, make it seem very like a QC issue (either on Chord's part, or a supplier's part). 
  
 @Chord: If this problem pops up, does Chord offers a fix under warranty? As a future customer I just need the assurance that I'm in good hands.


----------



## Ike1985

dgcrane said:


> I just cant get over this little box the call MOJO.
> 
> I am sitting in my office with a relatively modest setup... ak120 / mojo and some Sennheiser momentum 2 over ears... I am listening to Marcus Mumford sing on his "Road to Red Rocks" CD and you can literally hear every breath he takes, every strum of that banjo is pronounced... everything just sounds alive and how it is meant to be.
> 
> ...




Aren't you glad you didn't have to buy an ak380/240/modded ak/zx2 to get TOTL sound? $599, what a bargain.


----------



## Mython

hotwire said:


> @Chord: If this problem pops up, does Chord offers a fix under warranty? As a future customer I just need the assurance that I'm in good hands.


 
  
  
 Chord are not a 'fly-by-night' company.
  
 As has already been discussed in this thread, if there are any legitimate production issues, Chord and their dealers will take very good care of you; rest assured of that.


----------



## Ike1985

mython said:


> Chord are not a 'fly-by-night' company.
> 
> As has already been discussed in this thread, if there are any legitimate production issues, Chord and their dealers will take very good care of you; rest assured of that.




Everyone ehise had a problem has been taken care of. The inventors were in this thread telling people to send them back and that the company would take care of it.


----------



## rwelles

iOS 9.2 has just been released. Wondering if any brave souls out there using the Lavricable have upgraded. If it is working with 9.2, Konstantin will get another order!!


----------



## obsidyen

rwelles said:


> iOS 9.2 has just been released. Wondering if any brave souls out there using the Lavricable have upgraded. If it is working with 9.2, Konstantin will get another order!!


 

 Thanks for the heads up... Downloading...


----------



## FidelityCastro

rwelles said:


> iOS 9.2 has just been released. Wondering if any brave souls out there using the Lavricable have upgraded. If it is working with 9.2, Konstantin will get another order!!




Haha good call.


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Chord are not a '*fly-by-night*' company.
> 
> As has already been discussed in this thread, if there are any legitimate production issues, Chord and their dealers will take very good care of you; rest assured of that.


 

 Very tempted to buy a Mojo or perhaps a stronger umbrella.


----------



## mscott58

Have been messing around with the Mojo mated to the Cavalli Liquid Carbon and it's stupid-good (as Warren would say) for $599 x 2.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/762722/cavalli-audio-liquid-carbon-now-available/1125#post_12145342


----------



## raelamb

rwelles said:


> iOS 9.2 has just been released. Wondering if any brave souls out there using the Lavricable have upgraded. If it is working with 9.2, Konstantin will get another order!!


 

 I ordered the cable from Lavri as well but I use the Ipod Touch. I just read an article that said the official camera connector which I'm using now combined with Moon Audio Black dragon connector shouldn't be working on 9.1 but it is 90% of the time. I hope Lavri will work on 9.2.


----------



## Hotwire

mython said:


> Chord are not a 'fly-by-night' company.
> 
> As has already been discussed in this thread, if there are any legitimate production issues, Chord and their dealers will take very good care of you; rest assured of that.


 
 Given the good reviews Chord as a company gets, I'm in no doubt of good customer service for legitimate issues. The part what makes a problem legitimate or not is the cause for uncertainty. One Chord official at first states (paraphrasing) "this is a problem, we'll fix it", and an other official later on states (paraphrasing) "nothing we can do about".
  
  


ike1985 said:


> Everyone ehise had a problem has been taken care of. The inventors were in this thread telling people to send them back and that the company would take care of it.


 
 Not everyone. As of a few pages back members reported of having the issue.


----------



## Mython

hotwire said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Chord are not a 'fly-by-night' company.
> ...


 
  
  
 Are you referring to a noise emerging from the Mojo _casework, _or a noise emerging from the Mojo that is audible as part of the electrical audio signal being transmitted to the IEMs/Cans?


----------



## Hotwire

mython said:


> Are you referring to a noise emerging from the Mojo _casework, _or a noise emerging from the Mojo that is audible as part of the electrical audio signal being transmitted to the IEMs/Cans?


 
 The former. Unless I'm missing something, I don't believe people in recent posts are stating that the coil whine during charging also interferes with their music.


----------



## Mython

hotwire said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to a noise emerging from the Mojo _casework, _or a noise emerging from the Mojo that is audible as part of the electrical audio signal being transmitted to the IEMs/Cans?
> ...


 
  
  
  
  


hotwire said:


> I intend to permanently fix a battery bank onto the Mojo to increase its mobility, so that _does _sound quite concerning.


 
  
 OK, but can you explain what your concerns about charging noise have to do with using a battery bank? Rob was referring to poorly-regulated mains USB power supplies:
  
  


rob watts said:


> The mechanical buzz is due to the USB charger being noisy. This noise modulates the PSU inductors, which creates the noise. The level of mechanical noise depends upon the PSU. If you use a lap top USB the sound should disappear as these power supplies are electrically quiet.
> 
> It is not a faulty Mojo as we can't stop the noise from the USB.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Ike1985

Pink Floyd SACD in DSD 2.8 5.1 is glorious on mojo from my iPhone 5


----------



## bflat

rwelles said:


> iOS 9.2 has just been released. Wondering if any brave souls out there using the Lavricable have upgraded. If it is working with 9.2, Konstantin will get another order!!




Well, ironically, the Apple USB Camera adapter (AKA CCK cable) only worked on iPads according to Apple's own technical specs:

http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter?fnode=85

With the release of iOS 9.2, now iOS officially supports iPhone 5 on up with the CCK cable. We take all of this with a grain of salt however because this adapter was only intended to import pictures from cameras into iPads. Whether the DAC support was pure coincidence or a hidden feature, we will never know. If you ask any Apple support person "Does Apple iOS support external DACs?" You will likely get a response like "DAC what??"

So what does all this mean? Who knows, but it's possible that some of the folks having trouble with CCK working on their phones, may have that resolved with 9.2 update. Please note, I am not recommending anything and have gone as far as swapping phones to Android so I don't have to worry about this anymore. I am just quoting official Apple specs.


----------



## spook76

rwelles said:


> iOS 9.2 has just been released. Wondering if any brave souls out there using the Lavricable have upgraded. If it is working with 9.2, Konstantin will get another order!!



Yes, iOS 9.2 does work with the Lavricable. I tested on my iPhone before i was going to update my iPod Touch. 

One, interesting note is when I connected the Lavricable I received a message that stated that Apple cannot guarantee the reliability of the external cable but then it connected.


----------



## Mython

bflat said:


> If you ask any Apple support person "Does Apple iOS support external DACs?" You will likely get a response like "DAC what??"


 
  
 Hmmmm...
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4155#post_12055762


----------



## uzi2

ike1985 said:


> Pink Floyd SACD in DSD 2.8 5.1 is glorious on mojo from my iPhone 5


 

 ...but not in glorious 5.1


----------



## rcoleman1

spook76 said:


> Yes, iOS 9.2 does work with the Lavricable. I tested on my iPhone before i was going to update my iPod Touch.
> 
> One, interesting note is when I connected the Lavricable I received a message that stated that Apple cannot guarantee the reliability of the external cable but then it connected.


 

 Great news! I just purchased one from Lavricables. Whew!


----------



## Hotwire

mython said:


> OK, but can you explain what your concerns about charging noise have to do with using a battery bank? Rob was referring to poorly-regulated mains USB power supplies:


 
 But John E. Franks said " it's due to a regulator issue on some early units" (see other link), meaning it is not a PSU problem, but a problem on the unit itself. The fact that many customers have said that some units exhibit coil whine during charging, and other units don't, testifies that it is a problem on the unit. That's why I'm surprised that later on a different Chord official makes a statement that contradicts the words of earlier official words.
  
 I also need to add to that, that despite Franks refers to the problem only being on "some early units", it is apparently still prevalent on current units, as the recent postings of product owners testify.


----------



## spook76

rcoleman1 said:


> Great news! I just purchased one from Lavricables. Whew!



Further, I tested using the TuneShell app and the Onkyo HF Player app and it worked on both. I also can confirm it works with the iPod Touch running iOS 9.2


----------



## x RELIC x

hotwire said:


> But John E. Franks said " it's due to a regulator issue on some early units" (see other link), meaning it is not a PSU problem, but a problem on the unit itself. The fact that many customers have said that some units exhibit coil whine during charging, and other units don't, testifies that it is a problem on the unit. That's why I'm surprised that later on a different Chord official makes a statement that contradicts the words of earlier official words.
> 
> I also need to add to that, that despite Franks refers to the problem only being on "some early units", it is apparently still prevalent on current units, as the recent postings of product owners testify.




On some early units was a SSSHHHHHHH like waterfall hiss that comes through the IEM / headphone which is also audible externally when the ear is placed to the unit. It's very noticeable and the exact same sound as through the cable. If there was no input plugged in (USB, coaxial) there was no noise externally or through the IEM / headphone. The same noise was not present when charging, only with USB or coaxial plugged in. That's the noise that had the major issue. The minor sqeek or coil noise or whatever when charging is what Chord is saying is a non-issue and related to the power source according to Chord. You may be getting the two things mixed up.

In the end buy it if you want one and if there is an issue return it to your local dealer.


----------



## sandalaudio

hotwire said:


> But John E. Franks said " it's due to a regulator issue on some early units" (see other link), meaning it is not a PSU problem, but a problem on the unit itself. The fact that many customers have said that some units exhibit coil whine during charging, and other units don't, testifies that it is a problem on the unit. That's why I'm surprised that later on a different Chord official makes a statement that contradicts the words of earlier official words.
> 
> I also need to add to that, that despite Franks refers to the problem only being on "some early units", it is apparently still prevalent on current units, as the recent postings of product owners testify.


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> On some early units was a SSSHHHHHHH like waterfall hiss that comes through the IEM / headphone which is also audible externally when the ear is placed to the unit. It's very noticeable and the exact same sound as through the cable. If there was no input plugged in (USB, coaxial) there was no noise externally or through the IEM / headphone. The same noise was not present when charging, only with USB or coaxial plugged in. That's the noise that had the major issue. The minor sqeek or coil noise or whatever when charging is what Chord is saying is a non-issue and related to the power source according to Chord. You may be getting the two things mixed up.
> 
> In the end buy it if you want one and if there is an issue return it to your local dealer.


 
  
  
 My original Mojo (serial M0202XX) had the white noise issue so I had it replaced to a new one (serial M0208XX) which resolved the problem completely.
  
 Both models have the charging whine (not from the headphones but the unit itself making a whine), so it's probably not related to the production batch.
 Anyhow, the charging whine only occurs if I use a high current charger, whereas it makes no whine on standard 1A charger, so I'm not too concerned.
  
 According to my USB current meter, Mojo only draws less than 1A during charging, so it's a bit pointless to use the high current charger anyway.


----------



## Hotwire

x relic x said:


> On some early units was a SSSHHHHHHH like waterfall hiss that comes through the IEM / headphone which is also audible externally when the ear is placed to the unit. It's very noticeable and the exact same sound as through the cable. If there was no input plugged in (USB, coaxial) there was no noise externally or through the IEM / headphone. The same noise was not present when charging, only with USB or coaxial plugged in. That's the noise that had the major issue. The minor sqeek or coil noise or whatever when charging is what Chord is saying is a non-issue and related to the power source according to Chord. You may be getting the two things mixed up.
> 
> In the end buy it if you want one and if there is an issue return it to your local dealer.


 
 Thanks once more Relic. That's the full picture I probably didn't get. Still there are some customers reporting noise and others reporting clean of noise. I guess I'll have to try and find a good merchant. I just hate it when a purchase feels like a lottery, and you're relying on the helping hand of a merchant, rather than the manufacturer.
  
*FWIW, to anyone that is reading: are there any among us that can state that their Mojo does not produce any unwanted noises in any circumstance (both  the hissing during PSU + USB audio source connected at the same time, as well as no audible coil whine when only a PSU is connected)?*
  
  
  
 Edit:


sandalaudio said:


> My original Mojo (serial M0202XX) had the white noise issue so I had it replaced to a new one (serial M0208XX) which resolved the problem completely.
> 
> Both models have the charging whine (not from the headphones but the unit itself making a whine), so it's probably not related to the production batch.
> *Anyhow, the charging whine only occurs if I use a high current charger, whereas it makes no whine on standard 1A charger, so I'm not too concerned.*
> ...


 
 Thank you very much for the information. I'll take that into account when I'm auditioning mine.


----------



## headwhacker

hotwire said:


> Thanks once more Relic. That's the full picture I probably didn't get. Still there are some customers reporting noise and others reporting clean of noise. I guess I'll have to try and find a good merchant. I just hate it when a purchase feels like a lottery, and you're relying on the helping hand of a merchant, rather than the manufacturer.
> 
> *FWIW, to anyone that is reading: are there any among us that can state that their Mojo does not produce any unwanted noises in any circumstance (hissing during PSU + USB audio source connected at the same time, as well as no audible coil whine when only a PSU is connected)?*
> 
> ...


 
 Mine had the noise. Got it replaced. The replacement is noise free. Happy listening on it on any circumstances.


----------



## joshk4

Just got mine today! cant wait to try... so do we need to fully charge this on intial set up of 10 or 4 hours? (Not sure which batch my one is).
  
 Also, I do find the charging light to be difficult t see lol.
  
 But what a small package!


----------



## raelamb

spook76 said:


> Further, I tested using the TuneShell app and the Onkyo HF Player app and it worked on both. I also can confirm it works with the iPod Touch running iOS 9.2


 

 Spook you are my hero
  
 Thx


----------



## x RELIC x

joshk4 said:


> Just got mine today! cant wait to try... so do we need to fully charge this on intial set up of 10 or 4 hours? (Not sure which batch my one is).
> 
> Also, I do find the charging light to be difficult t see lol.
> 
> But what a small package!




When the (difficult to see) light goes out you are ready to groove!


----------



## joshk4

x relic x said:


> When the (difficult to see) light goes out you are ready to groove!


 
  
 Haha indeed 
  
 I will definitely be mojo ready!!
  
 Lets see how it compares to the HA-2


----------



## spook76

spook76 said:


> Further, I tested using the TuneShell app and the Onkyo HF Player app and it worked on both. I also can confirm it works with the iPod Touch running iOS 9.2







raelamb said:


> Spook you are my hero
> 
> Thx




You are most welcome. 

I have both an iPhone and iPod Touch. The only reason I have Onkyo on my iPhone it to test iOS updates so it is my pleasure to be the proverbial canary in the coal mine.


----------



## SearchOfSub

hotwire said:


> Thanks once more Relic. That's the full picture I probably didn't get. Still there are some customers reporting noise and others reporting clean of noise. I guess I'll have to try and find a good merchant. I just hate it when a purchase feels like a lottery, and you're relying on the helping hand of a merchant, rather than the manufacturer.
> 
> *FWIW, to anyone that is reading: are there any among us that can state that their Mojo does not produce any unwanted noises in any circumstance (both  the hissing during PSU + USB audio source connected at the same time, as well as no audible coil whine when only a PSU is connected)?*
> 
> ...




edit.


----------



## mscott58

> *FWIW, to anyone that is reading: are there any among us that can state that their Mojo does not produce any unwanted noises in any circumstance (both  the hissing during PSU + USB audio source connected at the same time, as well as no audible coil whine when only a PSU is connected)?*


 
 My Mojo made a bit of a humming sound the very first time I went to charge it, but I was using one of the small Apple "cube" charging units and it seemed to be having a hard time putting out the right juice. It might also have been a knock-off seeing how many companies have copied it. 
  
 Since moving to charging it with a much beefier Anker Powerport 2 I haven't had any more sounds, either during charging or not or even when listening at the same time as charging. 
  
 Hope this helps and cheers


----------



## Hotwire

Definitely helps Mscott58. 
  
 In regards to that Apple charger, if it is a knock-off, better throw it away and get something with actual QC. Coincidentally watched a tear-down on two of those from EEVBlog the other day: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi-b9k-0KfE . Those knock-offs are dangerous piles of EE waste.


----------



## joshk4

OK thats strange.... I just read at the back of the box and it mentioned "Please fully charge the unit before first use (minimum 10 hours)."
  
 Guess will be 10 hours


----------



## x RELIC x

joshk4 said:


> OK thats strange.... I just read at the back of the box and it mentioned "Please fully charge the unit before first use (minimum 10 hours)."
> 
> Guess will be 10 hours




And multiple times in the thread Chord has said that is only a precaution for units that have depleted batteries from sitting on a shelf for a long time.


----------



## sabloke

Picking up mine in 3 hours! I guess it will be a very long night as no way I'm going to sleep before charging it 4 hours and playing with it...


----------



## joshk4

x relic x said:


> And multiple times in the thread Chord has said that is only a precaution for units that have depleted batteries from sitting on a shelf for a long time.


 
  
 Yeah just wondering if mine had depleted batteries from sitting on the shelf for too long.


----------



## sabloke

What's too long? The thing was launched only a couple of months ago and I'm sure the initial stock was sold fairly quickly.


----------



## mscott58

sabloke said:


> What's too long? The thing was launched only a couple of months ago and I'm sure the initial stock was sold fairly quickly.


 
 Actually only a month and a half ago, and they've been flying off the shelves as fast as they can make them, so not much dust gathering on these anytime soon! Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

joshk4 said:


> Yeah just wondering if mine had depleted batteries from sitting on the shelf for too long.




No worries. If you have enough restraint to wait 10 hours then go for it. I doubt it's been on the shelf long at all.


----------



## jarnopp

sabloke said:


> What's too long? The thing was launched only a couple of months ago and I'm sure the initial stock was sold fairly quickly.




I would say, when the light goes off, it's done. Mojo has smart charging and stops when the battery is fully charged. Sometimes devices will take a bit extra charge, so if you want to play it safe, give it an hour after the light goes out. (Personally I waited until I noticed the light went out, about 4 hours, and I have had not issues in my week-and-a-half of bliss.)


----------



## joshk4

My light has just turned off!!!
  
 Might just way 30 mins before I give it a try 
  
 But right off the bat.... the build quality on this device is so nice.


----------



## youkeum

iOS 9.2 works well with fiio L19.


----------



## joshk4

So far so good.... it is really smooth.... I'm going to compare this directly to HA-2, but so far I can tell it has it beat already!


----------



## x RELIC x

joshk4 said:


> So far so good.... it is really smooth.... I'm going to compare this directly to HA-2, but so far I can tell it has it beat already!




The Mojo clearly beats the DAC implementation in the HA-1 so I'm not surprised you already consider it superior to the HA-2.


----------



## MrDerrick

hotwire said:


> *FWIW, to anyone that is reading: are there any among us that can state that their Mojo does not produce any unwanted noises in any circumstance (both  the hissing during PSU + USB audio source connected at the same time, as well as no audible coil whine when only a PSU is connected)?*


 
  
 No noise from mine in either scenario that I can hear with the SE846. I do get RF interference every now and then which I never got with my JDS C5D.
  
 My Mojo is around 2-3 weeks old, so not the first batch. Serial is M023xxx.


----------



## joshk4

x relic x said:


> The Mojo clearly beats the DAC implementation in the HA-1 so I'm not surprised you already consider it superior to the HA-2.


 
  
 So far, the detail and clarity is on a different level. I do know what people mean when they say the vocals are more nicer.
  
 Also, I find that little things like drums or other beats that was behind are now more prominent and you can hear them more clearly as if they are kinda part of the music (not sure how important this is but just mentioning it).
  
 P.S no hiss on ie 800 and no hiss when charging.


----------



## Jazzi

x relic x said:


> And multiple times in the thread Chord has said that is only a precaution for units that have depleted batteries from sitting on a shelf for a long time.


 

 Multiple, as in dozens.


----------



## Sound Eq

hello everyone , i recieved the mojo, and I tried to connect it with the my note 3 using a micro usb to micro usb cable, and no sound 
  
 I tried another cable and same
  
 is there a specific mircro usb to micro usb cable that i should order.
  
 it works if i use a regualr OTG cable connected to a usb-micro usb but this mean I have to use 2 cables
  
 please can u link me on ebay from where to buy such a short micro usb- mircro usb cable or a vendor that ships internationally


----------



## joshk4

jazzi said:


> Multiple, as in dozens.


 

Haha and over 6000 post...


----------



## sabloke

Charging for the first time using an LG 1.8A charger, no noise. Serial 23XXX.
 Downloading the free DSD256 album while wating for the charging light to go off


----------



## obsidyen

sabloke said:


> Charging for the first time using an LG 1.8A charger, no noise. Serial 23XXX.
> Downloading the free DSD256 album while wating for the charging light to go off


 
 Where is the free album? I've not been notified of this. Mr Franks, Mr Watts... Please notify me next time.


----------



## MrDerrick

sound eq said:


> hello everyone , i recieved the mojo, and I tried to connect it with the my note 3 using a micro usb to micro usb cable, and no sound
> 
> I tried another cable and same
> 
> ...


 
  
 You need a OTG specific micro usb to micro usb cable.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## sabloke

I had a card in the box sending me to nativedsd.com and containing a voucher number
 Here's the album booklet https://dsd-files.s3.amazonaws.com/justlisten/JL002/JL002/JL002.pdf


----------



## Sound Eq

mrderrick said:


> You need a OTG specific micro usb to micro usb cable.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
 it look so similar to the one i have which does not work
  
 i do not know maybe mine does not carry audio, but the cable was included as a package in the headstage arrow 5tx to used as a dac well.


----------



## TokenGesture

I've had it with CCK issues and iOS updates. Going to save my pennies and get the Panasonic DAP to stack with Mojo


----------



## imattersuk

tokengesture said:


> I've had it with CCK issues and iOS updates. Going to save my pennies and get the Panasonic DAP to stack with Mojo


 
 Do you mean Pioneer or is there a Panasonic ?


----------



## Wyd4

You guys are having some bad luck. I have used my mojo with iPhone 5s and 6s with cck, note 4, nexus 5x and Sony z3 compact with generic micro to micro cables. Actually I lie, the nexus was a generic USB c to female USB cable much like a cck. But without host functionality.

Pre Android 4.2 or maybe 5 you needed specific otg cables but I have had no issues lately.

The only device I have limited luck with is my Samsung tablet. Where I can only get audio via USB audio player pro. All of the phones mentioned above worked natively (any apps, obviously limited by Android/ios limitations) resolution wise and pretty much any resolution via uapp or kaisertone on Android and ios respectively.

On the flip side I think my mojo is an early one as it's quite noisy when charging and I have had it turn off from heat a couple of times while using and charging. I know they don't recommend it but it still got crazy hot.
Additionally when mine gets down to orange battery wise it sometimes cuts a channel or when you try turn it up to a level that clearly pushes it past what the battery is capable of pushing at the time. Freaked me out the first time, thought it pooped it's self.
Might have to shoot the guys at chord a message.


----------



## incognitodave

Where does one buy the FiiO L19 Lightning to micro USB Cable? Not able to find a definitive supplier on the Internets that give me the warm fuzzies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TokenGesture

imattersuk said:


> Do you mean Pioneer or is there a Panasonic ?


 
  

 I mean the Pioneer


----------



## davidmolliere

sabloke said:


> I had a card in the box sending me to nativedsd.com and containing a voucher number
> Here's the album booklet https://dsd-files.s3.amazonaws.com/justlisten/JL002/JL002/JL002.pdf


 
  
 Same here, got a voucher too


----------



## sujitsky

davidmolliere said:


> Same here, got a voucher too




No voucher  (moon audio)


----------



## sabloke

Fiio X3 II over coax only goes red or yellow. Might be something wrong with the cable as I'm using the Fiio adapter plus a male-male union and a female to 3.5mm converter. My LG G4 on the other hand plays everything on blue, so it looks like it is up-scaling to 192 kHz. Both sound great on the T40RP Mk3 that the Mojo seems to be driving quite easily. I can't be bothered to install play it on the computer right now and use some DSD256 files as it is late and the Mojo is still charging. Will get to play with my other cans and with PC as source the next few days. So far I'm mightily impressed!


----------



## georgelai57

sabloke said:


> Fiio X3 II over coax only goes red or yellow. Might be something wrong with the cable as I'm using the Fiio adapter plus a male-male union and a female to 3.5mm converter. My LG G4 on the other hand plays everything on blue, so it looks like it is up-scaling to 192 kHz. Both sound great on the T40RP Mk3 that the Mojo seems to be driving quite easily. I can't be bothered to install play it on the computer right now and use some DSD256 files as it is late and the Mojo is still charging. Will get to play with my other cans and with PC as source the next few days. So far I'm mightily impressed!



I'm using the same Fiio coaxial plus the two adapters and it works the same as my custom made cable - up to the blue light for FLAC. The only problem for both cables are DSD files which tends to cause the X3ii to stutter.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2015/12/chord-electronics-interview-with-john.html
  
 Interview with the CHORD (Mojo) team.


----------



## d3885u

Based on my experience, not all android devices can use micro to micro usb cable to connect with mojo.

I have asus zenfone 2 and it can't use micro to micro usb cable like this, but when i tried my friends phone which is xiaomi redmi 2s and asus zenfone c, both of them can use this cable flawlessly...so i buy the asus zenfone c as a transport because it can support external mem up to 64gb.


----------



## UNW209

Have had a good time with the mojo. I used it with my Laptop and play FLAC files with Foobar 2000 and the provided ASIO driver.
 But there is a problem: the very first second of the track is skipped, which is annoying. Is there a solution?


----------



## jarnopp

sujitsky said:


> No voucher  (moon audio)




Mine was from moon...look in the Mojo box; it's just a slip of paper. There's not that much else in there!


----------



## commingled

I found myself in a big box electronics store where I picked up a Caselogic QPB301 to house the Mojo.  It fits great, leaving just enough space for a short cable like the included USB.  The Mojo is held securely, doesn't slide around, and very importantly is not held so firm as to push the buttons and turn it on; at the same time, there are a few millimeters free lengthwise which means I don't have to tug hard on the zipper to get it around the corners like so many made-to-fit cases.
  
 It's a semi-hard shell, like Caselogic's harddrive case, but it's also padded inside.  I much prefer this to the soft neoprene cases I've seen mentioned as good fits in this thread.  They don't do anything for impact protection in my experience, not to mention acting like a sponge when caught in a heavy downpour.


----------



## psikey

Other than use paid for JRiver instead I'm not aware a solution has been found (I use JRiver myself).
  
 Just got a Z5 compact and works great with Mojo and nicer for stacking too than a larger phone (ideal really with 128-200GB microSD card) and long battery life. If you want a smaller phone its awesome really and 1280x720 screen still looks fine on a 4.6" screen (320dpi). I'm just using it for music though rather than a phone as I still prefer my larger Note 4 for everyday smartphone usage.


----------



## GreenBow

unw209 said:


> Have had a good time with the mojo. I used it with my Laptop and play FLAC files with Foobar 2000 and the provided ASIO driver.
> But there is a problem: the very first second of the track is skipped, which is annoying. Is there a solution?


 

 I have been wondering the same. Someone suggested JRiver, which costs money, after free trial. Someone recently suggested Vox. I came across two other softwares, but you'll have to try them.
 Exact Audio Copy
 dBpoweramp
  
 Please if you find they work, post your findings here and on this thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-solutions-thread


----------



## UNW209

greenbow said:


> I have been wondering the same. Someone suggested JRiver, which costs money, after free trial. Someone recently suggested Vox. I came across two other softwares, but you'll have to try them.
> Exact Audio Copy
> dBpoweramp
> 
> Please if you find they work, post your findings here and on this thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issues-solutions-thread


 

 Actually the situation is improved if I use the Kernel Steaming Output instead. Considering Chord has included Foobar 2000 as a compatible software, I think it is not acceptable to have such issue.
  
 P.S. My Laptop is using Windows 8.1 with the Windows 7 driver found on their website.


----------



## Ike1985

I'm getting a green led in the battery charging port of the mojo while using it with my iPhone 5(it's not charging, it's playing music). What's it mean? Does it think it's charging?


----------



## psikey

Once fully charged it shows blue, then goes to green, then yellow, then red as battery is used up. If its plugged in charging it tends to look white. Basically its a battery level indicator when in use on battery. Not sure if each colour represents 25% so it would show green at 75% level, yellow at 50% and red at 25% level etc.


----------



## d3885u

@psikey

At the first time i was thinking to get z5 compact too, but unfortunately for me its rather too expensive if i used it only for transport..

Nice size and spec too

And may i ask you some question regarding your stacking solution with mojo, do you use normal usb otg cable or just a micro to micro usb cable?


----------



## Mojo ideas

C





ike1985 said:


> I'm getting a green led in the battery charging port of the mojo while using it with my iPhone 5(it's not charging, it's playing music). What's it mean? Does it think it's charging?[/quote
> It the charger
> 
> It's an indication of tthe charged status of the battery green is about eighty and it will stay green down to forty percent then yellow and red then flashing red as its charge is reducing.


----------



## GreenBow

unw209 said:


> Actually the situation is improved if I use the Kernel Steaming Output instead. Considering Chord has included Foobar 2000 as a compatible software, I think it is not acceptable to have such issue.
> 
> P.S. My Laptop is using Windows 8.1 with the Windows 7 driver found on their website.


 

 I am confused. I bought my Mojo about five weeks ago. Anyway while I was waiting for it to arrive, I started reading this thread, after searching Mojo on Head-Fi. I saw people reporting a few problems and then started reading the whole thread. My Mojo is still unopened.
  
 I was really keen to keep my Mojo. I mean Amazon has a 30-day return policy and I waited 31-days before contacting them. Just showing my reluctance to want to return it. They told me that items bought between 1st November 2015 and 31st Dec 2015, can be returned until 31st Jan 2016. Part of making Christmas easy for us.
  
 In the mean time I am trying to work out all the solutions so that I can use my Mojo. I know if I return the Mojo I will miss the detail level that people are reporting. However I don't want it missing the start of music. I don't want it to cut out if I play and charge, and think a heatsink will secure that. There are some small beauties on the Maplin website. Plus I very nearly bought a Windows phone. I had been looking the Microsoft Lumia 640 for ages before I even heard of the Mojo. I decided to get it to use with Mojo. The same day I read that Windows phone's software as yet doesn't work with the Mojo. Luckily I had not bought the Windows phone.
  
 The charging making a noise issue for me is potentially not good either. There is of course the chance that mine would be silent. Some say it's very quiet noise. Some say louder. If charging and playing I wouldn't want to hear it charging.
  
@Hotwire recently plosted wanting to use the Mojo with a battery pack, and was cncerned. I guess in the same way as me because it would be effectively charging. Thus potentially making noise while stacked e.g with a phone, playing music.


----------



## MusicJunky

Does the mojo come with any accessories like cables or a carrying bag?


----------



## lurk

only with a usb cable


----------



## MusicJunky

lurk said:


> only with a usb cable


Thats fine I guess. Should hopefully be picking up mojo soon so I'll be joining the club too


----------



## MusicJunky

Im guessing a camera bag should do the trick?


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> I am confused. I bought my Mojo about five weeks ago. Anyway while I was waiting for it to arrive, I started reading this thread, after searching Mojo on Head-Fi. I saw people reporting a few problems and then started reading the whole thread. My Mojo is still unopened.
> 
> I was really keen to keep my Mojo. I mean Amazon has a 30-day return policy and I waited 31-days before contacting them. Just showing my reluctance to want to return it. They told me that items bought between 1st November 2015 and 31st Dec 2015, can be returned until 31st Jan 2016. Part of making Christmas easy for us.
> 
> ...




Brah, just open it already. Chord will take it back if it isn't to your liking. 

How about a Mojo +B version(keep everything the same just add more bass)? The only thing I've seen people who compare the ak380($3,500) to the Mojo($599) say that the ak380 has over the Mojo is bass thump. I have no idea how Chord would add thundering bass but I know they can do it, let's make it happen guys. Mojo +B FTW. Isn't bass thump what all the beats and "normal/average bro audiophile" stuff is about anyway. When an average person(not geeks like us) think about good headphones this think "Wow nice bass".


----------



## raelamb

For those of you using TIDAL I got the following email from them this morning:
  
 Hello,

 The latest Apple iOS update 9.2 has an issue affecting offline content storage. We recommend not updating to iOS 9.2 until Apple releases a new update. 
 
If you have already updated, you can easily restore your offline content in your settings in TIDAL apps.
  
 Best Regards
 TIDAL
  
 When I upgraded to IOS 9.2 I lost all my offline content but I'm now restoring it with no issues.
  
 FYI my camera connector with Moon Audio Black Dragon connector is working fine with 9.2 as well.


----------



## Sound Eq

i got my mojo and its simply amazing, this tiny device is a revlation
  
 now as usual with new toys comes questions
  
 1- which players beside onkyo, hiby, and uapp work with the mojo, I am so eager to get poweramp and neutron to work but they dont using my note 3
  
 2- does the sound change after burn, as i like it as is hopefully not
  
 my experience for now is with iems like shure 846 and sony z5 and both sound amazing
  
 tomorrow the tough test will be with my audeze lcd2 rev2


----------



## rwelles

Found an interesting article about using the "CCK" (actually the Lightning-to-USB Camera) adapter with the iPhone on iOS 9.2. Looks like it will work with the iPhone as well as the iPad moving forward!


----------



## henriks

got this cable today 11.50£ + shipping, i works for my ibasso dx90


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> i got my mojo and its simply amazing, this tiny device is a revlation
> 
> now as usual with new toys comes questions
> 
> ...




Don't really have an answer for your questions but just wanted to pipe in and say that I knew you'd like it. 

You're gonna love it more with the LCD-2 rev2 tomorrow!


----------



## davidmolliere

sound eq said:


> i got my mojo and its simply amazing, this tiny device is a revelation
> 
> (...)
> 
> 2- does the sound change after burn, as i like it as is hopefully not


 
  
 Revelation is a good choice of words, I am still wrapping my head around what the guys at Chord have achieved... the value for money is the best I have ever experienced in audio gear... wow!
  
 I was wondering about burn in too, maybe it's my brain but after 30 hours I think there is a change (for good, believe it or not, especially soundstage wise).


----------



## jlbrach

For the first time I decided to pair my vorzuge pure II+ with my Mojo...up until now i have resisted doing so because the Mojo sounds so good by itself.I hooked things up and listened to my LCD-3F's with the pair and i must say i was impressed.i love the mojo and the Hugo on their own but i think i am going to spend a bit more time playing with the combo in the near term....the vorzuge is a little beast,incredible power for such a small sized amp....


----------



## henriks

"sometimes the latest gear is always the best" -me


----------



## MrBucket

So with iOS 9.2 now I can just use the stock cable with the Mojo and an iPhone USB cable and it works with Tidal first try.


----------



## x RELIC x

mrbucket said:


> So with iOS 9.2 now I can just use the stock cable with the Mojo and an iPhone USB cable and it works with Tidal first try.




No CCK / lightning to USB adaptor?!


----------



## MrBucket

x relic x said:


> No CCK / lightning to USB adaptor?!


 
 Yeah I mean the CCK.


----------



## Hotwire

ike1985 said:


> Brah, just open it already. Chord will take it back if it isn't to your liking.
> 
> How about a Mojo +B version(keep everything the same just add more bass)? The only thing I've seen people who compare the ak380($3,500) to the Mojo($599) say that the ak380 has over the Mojo is bass thump. I have no idea how Chord would add thundering bass but I know they can do it, let's make it happen guys. Mojo +B FTW. Isn't bass thump what all the beats and "normal/average bro audiophile" stuff is about anyway. When an average person(not geeks like us) think about good headphones this think "Wow nice bass".


 
 Don't you think the problem lies more with your set of cans, than with the DAC/amp? What if the AK380 all this time compensated for the lack of bass for your set of cans, and the Mojo is just being neutral? I'm just saying, there could be more culprits than one in your chain. I say just using an EQ or replacing your cans for something that suits you more will do the job. 
  
 That said, I sincerely don't understand why people want their DAC/amp to alter the sound. In my opinion, a DAC/amp should just be unbiased across the frequency range, and be as revealing in detail as it can. Anything else should be left to the IEMs/headphone. If not, than it's just like letting a monster truck driver drive a Bugatti Veyron.


----------



## joshk4

Ok after comparing this to HA-2, I can tell that the vocals are more natural and the HA-2 while detailed as well, seems to be on the verge of cold and flat compared to Mojo.
  
 So far I'm glad I purchased this.
  
 Just need to test it with the HD-800 which I too also found HA-2 able to drive it well. But I'm sure after IE 800, well probably be the same.
  
 Wonder how it stacks up to the HDVD 800


----------



## sabloke

Amazed how easily it driver my P40RPmk3s! This little bugger is a real powerhouse!


----------



## SearchOfSub

joshk4 said:


> Ok after comparing this to HA-2, I can tell that the vocals are more natural and the HA-2 while detailed as well, seems to be on the verge of cold and flat compared to Mojo.
> 
> So far I'm glad I purchased this.
> 
> ...





If it sounds anything like Hugo then I'm sure it would be very very good. Hugo was only audio equipment that made me sit and just enjoy and focus only on music when hooked up to my speakers. All other audio gear always made me want to multi task, whether it'd be reading a magazine, browsing the web etc.

Picking mine up prabably in 2 weeks along with Hifiman Edition-X to pair together.


----------



## SearchOfSub

joshk4 said:


> So far, the detail and clarity is on a different level. I do know what people mean when they say the vocals are more nicer.
> 
> Also, I find that little things like drums or other beats that was behind are now more prominent and you can hear them more clearly as if they are kinda part of the music (not sure how important this is but just mentioning it).
> 
> P.S no hiss on ie 800 and no hiss when charging.




When you say you hear more into backround sound it basically means Mojo has better resolution and is bringing out micro details more than whichever dac you are comparing to. I take it Mojo is has good clarity as well since resolution,clarity and detail go hand in hand most time.


----------



## che15

barbes said:


> I've had one CCK go bad on me. You could try another one.



I tried my cck on my friends mojo worked perfectly, I sent my mojo back to acoustic sounds in Kansas for an exchange.
Thank u all that tried to help, happy holidays to all mojo owners!


----------



## steffi

With a iPhone 6 Plus and a Mojo how long are people seeing before the battery finishes? Are there any more compatible reliably alternatives to the CCK? Some of the pictures on Twitter with iPhones feature connections that don't have white CCK cables.


----------



## che15

Has anyone asked chord if the two 3.5 outputs can be used together in balance mode like the pono player?


----------



## x RELIC x

che15 said:


> Has anyone asked chord if the two 3.5 outputs can be used together in balance mode like the pono player?




Yes they have, and no it can't.


----------



## x RELIC x

steffi said:


> With a iPhone 6 Plus and a Mojo how long are people seeing before the battery finishes? Are there any more compatible reliably alternatives to the CCK? Some of the pictures on Twitter with iPhones feature connections that don't have white CCK cables.




There is the FiiO L19 and the Lavricable that doesn't require the need for the CCK.


----------



## che15

youkeum said:


> May I ask where u got the L19?
> I can't find it!
> 
> 
> iOS 9.2 works well with fiio L19.



May I ask where u got the L19 ?
I want one and can't find them anywhere that would ship to US!


----------



## joshk4

searchofsub said:


> When you say you hear more into backround sound it basically means Mojo has better resolution and is bringing out micro details more than whichever dac you are comparing to. I take it Mojo is has good clarity as well since resolution,clarity and detail go hand in hand most time.


 
  
 The background say guitar plucks or cymbals etc, was not as prominent.
  
 And yes, the details on this is really good.
  
 I think you should be happy with this when you get it in 2 weeks 
  
 Seems like basically, it has been getting positive reviews through out.


----------



## youkeum

che15 said:


> May I ask where u got the L19 ?
> I want one and can't find them anywhere that would ship to US!




I got the cable from local dealer (south korea). I'm not sure but they do not ship out of country.


----------



## Ike1985

hotwire said:


> Don't you think the problem lies more with your set of cans, than with the DAC/amp? What if the AK380 all this time compensated for the lack of bass for your set of cans, and the Mojo is just being neutral? I'm just saying, there could be more culprits than one in your chain. I say just using an EQ or replacing your cans for something that suits you more will do the job.
> 
> That said, I sincerely don't understand why people want their DAC/amp to alter the sound. In my opinion, a DAC/amp should just be unbiased across the frequency range, and be as revealing in detail as it can. Anything else should be left to the IEMs/headphone. If not, than it's just like letting a monster truck driver drive a Bugatti Veyron.




I don't have cans, I have 12BA CIEMs, I can assure you they pack plenty of sub bass thump-probably the best among all BA ciems. I don't own an AK380. Please read carefully. I Thought EQ was something to be avoided since it oncreases processing pre-dac therrfore a bass bumped DAC would be preferable.


----------



## Currawong

Please don't forget that the answers to most questions are now in the Mojo FAQ here: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq


----------



## shigzeo

This is kind of funny: it appears that my Mojo has something like a PC speaker in it. The music I'm listening to comes out of it as well as the headphones or something I'm listening to. The volume is very low, but noticeable. I didn't hear it whilst it was fully charged.


----------



## headwhacker

ike1985 said:


> I don't have cans, I have 12BA CIEMs, I can assure you they pack plenty of sub bass thump-probably the best among all BA ciems. I don't own an AK380. Please read carefully. I Thought EQ was something to be avoided since it oncreases processing pre-dac therrfore a bass bumped DAC would be preferable.


 
  
 If you put the bump on the DAC then it's there for all of your music. Acoustic music with a bass thump anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 With processing power so cheap, it's difficult to mess up with EQ. I agree those 12-driver CIEMs has plenty of thump to a point that makes me feel it's artificial. My Roxanne's Roxanne's bass pot is stuck at the lowest position and still has a good amount of thump.


----------



## joshk4

Has anyone reached to a point where the Mojo shuts off due to no battery.
  
 When I tried to start it again, the power ball changes to each of the colour and then turns off. I guess this means time to recharge 
  
 Is it ok to charge and listen at the same time or is it best to do full charge, listen until minimum battery left and do another full recharge? (or it does not matter).
  
 Thanks


----------



## mscott58

joshk4 said:


> Has anyone reached to a point where the Mojo shuts off due to no battery.
> 
> When I tried to start it again, the power ball changes to each of the colour and then turns off. I guess this means time to recharge
> 
> ...


 
 I have not problems charging and listening at the same time, although the Mojo can get a bit hotter while doing so. Regarding any impact on the battery I don't think these types have any of the old memory issues. Cheers


----------



## headwhacker

joshk4 said:


> Has anyone reached to a point where the Mojo shuts off due to no battery.
> 
> When I tried to start it again, the power ball changes to each of the colour and then turns off. I guess this means time to recharge
> 
> ...


 
 Charging and listening at the same time can make Mojo very hot. I had a few instances when the overheat protection circuit kicked in and shutdown Mojo due to high temperature.
  
 Chord's position is it's ok to do so, and the overheat protection is confirmed working and doing it's job.
  
 But I'm not comfortable how hot Mojo gets. For Hugo heat is not a problem.


----------



## cscales

x relic x said:


> There is the FiiO L19 and the Lavricable that doesn't require the need for the CCK.




Look at Moon Audio's cable page. They have lightning to micro dragons now


----------



## x RELIC x

cscales said:


> Look at Moon Audio's cable page. They have lightning to micro dragons now




Those only work for devices with MFI certification from Apple, like the Oppo HA-2 or the Cypher Labs Algorythm -dB. For the Mojo you need a cable with the MFI chip inside which the Lavricables has as well as the FiiO L19.

This is what you need from Moon Audio (if you want a Dragon cable) for the Mojo:

http://www.moon-audio.com/apple-cck-silver-dragon-usb-cable-for-chord-mojo.html

That bundle includes the CCK and a silver dragon USB cable.


----------



## joshk4

mscott58 said:


> I have not problems charging and listening at the same time, although the Mojo can get a bit hotter while doing so. Regarding any impact on the battery I don't think these types have any of the old memory issues. Cheers


 
  
 Yeah Mojo split up the usb input (one for charging and one for connection), whereas my HA 2 was just the one. I might charge and listen to it at the same time and see how hot it gets.


----------



## joshk4

headwhacker said:


> Charging and listening at the same time can make Mojo very hot. I had a few instances when the overheat protection circuit kicked in and shutdown Mojo due to high temperature.
> 
> Chord's position is it's ok to do so, and the overheat protection is confirmed working and doing it's job.
> 
> But I'm not comfortable how hot Mojo gets. For Hugo heat is not a problem.


 
  
 If it has to kick in to shutdown due to high temperature a few times, that can be a worrying sign (glad we have the heat protection kicking in).

 Going to do a full charge, and then hook both usb up and see how hot mine gets. If it does get really hot, then I'd prob do the charge and playback separately...
  
 After using it a few times, I find it so difficult to see the charging light, should have been more visible in my opinion (oh well).


----------



## cscales

joshk4 said:


> The background say guitar plucks or cymbals etc, was not as prominent.
> 
> And yes, the details on this is really good.
> 
> ...




My ex never listens to recorded music, only live performances. This is the metaphor she used to describe her experience: the instruments "talk" to one another. It's a conversation. Many times I am frustrated I cannot hear everything that is being spoken by the musicians/instruments in a piece of recorded music. With the Mojo I can now hear every nuance of the conversation. This is the real world translation of all the descriptions you will read here about transparency, details, separation, etc. You are hearing all the voices more clearly. I have just begun to listen to the Mojo (30 min): Tchaikovsky's Cappricci Italien. The musicians take turns speaking, but there is a lot of overlap, where things can get confused. Not with the Mojo
Tidal Hifi>Jitterbug>Mojo>HD800>OMG


----------



## cscales

x relic x said:


> Those only work for devices with MFI certification from Apple, like the Oppo HA-2 or the Cypher Labs Algorythm -dB. For the Mojo you need a cable with the MFI chip inside which the Lavricables has as well as the FiiO L19.
> 
> This is what you need from Moon Audio (if you want a Dragon cable) for the Mojo:
> 
> ...



Seriously?!? So what you are telling me is those cables only work on a few devices? I didn't get that from my quick glance at the page.I have just gone back to look and you are right (unfortunately). My bad. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## joshk4

cscales said:


> My ex never listens to recorded music, only live performances. This is the metaphor she used to describe her experience: the instruments "talk" to one another. It's a conversation. Many times I am frustrated I cannot hear everything that is being spoken by the musicians/instruments in a piece of recorded music. With the Mojo I can now hear every nuance of the conversation. This is the real world translation of all the descriptions you will read here about transparency, details, separation, etc. You are hearing all the voices more clearly. I have just begun to listen to the Mojo (30 min): Tchaikovsky's Cappricci Italien. The musicians take turns speaking, but there is a lot of overlap, where things can get confused. Not with the Mojo
> Tidal Hifi>Jitterbug>Mojo>HD800>OMG




Yeah it definitely makes it a pleasure to hear music in a more visible and coherent way I guess... Haha I guess your ex is glad she continued being friends, as she has made a new friend in the mojo  

If it makes me excited to go into work just to listen to it while doing work, and making it just that bit more fun is only a good thing  

Glad you are enjoying it, I have yet to try it on my hd 800.


----------



## SearchOfSub

cscales said:


> My ex never listens to recorded music, only live performances. This is the metaphor she used to describe her experience: the instruments "talk" to one another. It's a conversation. Many times I am frustrated I cannot hear everything that is being spoken by the musicians/instruments in a piece of recorded music. With the Mojo I can now hear every nuance of the conversation. This is the real world translation of all the descriptions you will read here about transparency, details, separation, etc. You are hearing all the voices more clearly. I have just begun to listen to the Mojo (30 min): Tchaikovsky's Cappricci Italien. The musicians take turns speaking, but there is a lot of overlap, where things can get confused. Not with the Mojo
> Tidal Hifi>Jitterbug>Mojo>HD800>OMG





The only thing I hear speaking in a live performance is the singer. Oh, and maybe the backround singers.


----------



## joshk4

searchofsub said:


> The only thing speaking in a live performance is the singer. Oh, and maybe the backround singers. Sometimes when I hear these expressions I just want to cover up and I feel embarrass for them for some reason.




I wouldn't count a guitar solo without having a voice..


----------



## rkt31

hi, sorry but it is difficult to search the long thread. can anybody provide the cable diagram for fiio x3 2 gen to mojo coaxial cable. i mainly need the connection of wires to the two poles of coaxial of mojo and fiio. this will help me in making short coaxial lead to feed mojo from fiio x3 2 gen.    thanks !


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> hi, sorry but it is difficult to search the long thread. can anybody provide the cable diagram for fiio x3 2 gen to mojo coaxial cable. i mainly need the connection of wires to the two poles of coaxial of mojo and fiio. this will help me in making short coaxial lead to feed mojo from fiio x3 2 gen.    thanks !




You can read the first post which has loads of info. You can read the Mojo Wiki (which is linked in the first post). Or you can just go to Moon Audio or other custom cable maker and have one made, or find a DIY Head Fi-er like derGabe to make one for you for much less than Moon Audio.

Link to Moon Audio coaxial cable for X3ii/X5ii/X7 to Mojo:

http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html


----------



## SearchOfSub

joshk4 said:


> I wouldn't count a guitar solo without having a voice..




I doubt she's talking about the character of the performance but just being overly poetic. Oh well whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ade_hall

ike1985 said:


> Brah, just open it already. Chord will take it back if it isn't to your liking.
> 
> How about a Mojo +B version(keep everything the same just add more bass)? The only thing I've seen people who compare the ak380($3,500) to the Mojo($599) say that the ak380 has over the Mojo is bass thump. I have no idea how Chord would add thundering bass but I know they can do it, let's make it happen guys. Mojo +B FTW. Isn't bass thump what all the beats and "normal/average bro audiophile" stuff is about anyway. When an average person(not geeks like us) think about good headphones this think "Wow nice bass".


 
  
  


ike1985 said:


> I don't have cans, I have 12BA CIEMs, I can assure you they pack plenty of sub bass thump-probably the best among all BA ciems. I don't own an AK380. Please read carefully. I Thought EQ was something to be avoided since it oncreases processing pre-dac therrfore a bass bumped DAC would be preferable.


 
  
  


headwhacker said:


> If you put the bump on the DAC then it's there for all of your music. Acoustic music with a bass thump anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Another Adel A12 owner sold their Mojo
  
post #106


----------



## headwhacker

ade_hall said:


> Another Adel A12 owner sold their Mojo
> 
> post #106


 
  
 So did I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But just my spare one so I could get a Hugo. I have the HDP-R10 and yes it sounds amazing with my Roxanne. I have not gotten the time to compare but the UI, battery life and bulk of the R10 is really pulling it down. The AK100/Mojo stack is way more compact.
  
 Everyone has there own reference pairing and not everyone will like Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

headwhacker said:


> So did I. :tongue_smile:  *But just my spare one *so I could get a Hugo. I have the HDP-R10 and yes it sounds amazing with my Roxanne. I have not gotten the time to compare but the UI, battery life and bulk of the R10 is really pulling it down. The AK100/Mojo stack is way more compact.
> 
> Everyone has there own reference pairing and not everyone will like Mojo.




Wait, you had two? Lol!


----------



## headwhacker

x relic x said:


> Wait, you had two? Lol!


 
  
 Yup, this is how it happened.
  
 I went to the nearest audio shop to ask when they get a demo of X7
  
 Me: When will you get a demo of X7?
 Shop: No date yet. But here we have a demo of new Chord Mojo wanna try?
  
 Me: Chord?? thats expensive.
 Shop: No lah, just SGD 899 for you.
 Me: Ok let me try... Wow sounds amazing. Can't believe it's 1/3 the price of Hugo. Can I buy it now?
 Shop: No lah pre-order only. Not yet launched in SG.
 Me: Ok take my card I want a pre-order.
  
 Then John Franks came to town to officially launch Mojo with the local distributor. During the event I asked the distributor.
  
 Me: Is this damn thing already available for sale or still pre-order? 
 Distributor: Talk to me after the event.
  
 After the event..
  
 Me: So is it available now?
 Distributor: Yes just go to my shop and I maybe have one unit available still available.
  
 And So I went, he showed me the Mojo. I immediately surrendered my card then went home smiling.
  
 After 3 days I went to the 1st shop where I initially put my pre-order.
  
 Me: I already have a Mojo, Is it still possible to cancel my pre-order if the stock has not arrived yet?
 Shop: No lah. Your unit is here. Look.
 Me: Picked up my unit and went home.
  
 Moral of the story. Don't go to John's launch even lol


----------



## lovetroniq

I think i finished the line of the chase with pairing Grado ps500e and AKG 812 pro with MoJO  and it's hard to believe that it gets any better than this.I could call it the end! I've tried to pair it with other dynamic phones but these two seem to finish the line with not a single bad thing could be said about them.Both are these models just sing with Chord in perfection.It's a fantastic engeneering from all these 3 companies and i only have to applause to these people!!!


----------



## shigzeo

So, no one else's Mojo has turned into a mini speaker?


----------



## headwhacker

shigzeo said:


> So, no one else's Mojo has turned into a mini speaker?


 
 That would be something special. Nope can't make mine do what yours do.


----------



## koziakauzu

headwhacker said:


> Moral of the story. Don't go to John's launch even lol


 
  
 Or don't buy something that you already pre-ordered?


----------



## salla45

joshk4 said:


> If it has to kick in to shutdown due to high temperature a few times, that can be a worrying sign (glad we have the heat protection kicking in).
> 
> Going to do a full charge, and then hook both usb up and see how hot mine gets. If it does get really hot, then I'd prob do the charge and playback separately...
> 
> After using it a few times, I find it so difficult to see the charging light, should have been more visible in my opinion (oh well).


 
 im always using mine whilst charging and running T1's. Hardly an easy load. Not experienced any problems, and it doesnt get that hot. I'd say about 45 deg c. Nice and warm, nowhere near as hot as my old A100 amp back in the 90's. That could fry an egg!


----------



## Currawong

shigzeo said:


> So, no one else's Mojo has turned into a mini speaker?


 

 Sounds like you might have one of the faulty early-batch ones unless I've misunderstood your symptoms.


----------



## psikey

d3885u said:


> @psikey
> 
> At the first time i was thinking to get z5 compact too, but unfortunately for me its rather too expensive if i used it only for transport..
> 
> ...


 
  
 I got it as a free upgrade and still using my Note 4 as my smartphone instead. Not really expensive if compared to others using high end DAP's to feed the Mojo (i.e. much cheaper than AK or Sony ZX2)
 Really works great with Mojo, and native Walkman app even plays DSD64 (but all music to DAC at 24/192 unless via UAPP). Even lets me pick between DAC output to Xperia or UAPP.
  
 Such a neat yet powerful arrangement with 200GB microSD/32GB internal. No interference at all with WiFi but do get some if streaming Spotify over 4G but strangely not when music playing, only in gaps between music (on occasion). I tend to leave mobile data disabled until I need to use it anyway. Battery life as a normal phone is amazing especially when set to Stamina Mode.
  
 See photos to stack arrangement. I have my Z5 compact in a case but would be even more compact without. Just stuck together with Sticky Fixers for a strong link and phone acts as a good button protector yet still easy to access them:
  

  

  
  

  
  
  
  
 Walkman Music App playing DSD64


----------



## masterpfa

sound eq said:


> hello everyone , i recieved the mojo, and I tried to connect it with the my note 3 using a micro usb to micro usb cable, and no sound
> 
> I tried another cable and same
> 
> ...


 
 I used the Lindy OTG cable ensuring Red end is connected to your phone.

 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RX1H9ZS?keywords=LINDY%20USB%202.0%20OTG%20Cable%20-%20Black%2C%20Type%20Micro-B%20to%20Micro-B&qid=1449748265&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## h1f1add1cted

henriks said:


> got this cable today 11.50£ + shipping, i works for my ibasso dx90


 
  
 25cm? Isn't it a way too long?
  
 My custom cable is ~ 8cm, but I could be a bit shorter to me:


----------



## shigzeo

headwhacker said:


> That would be something special. Nope can't make mine do what yours do.


 

 Seriously: no one has noticed that music comes out of the MOJO itself? It is very small, but for the first time I noticed that it came out from Mojo whilst testing a downstream amp. I had it fed by an iPhone 6 via USB-lightning, and after that, Mojo, which fed 3,5mm stereo to RCA lead to the back of another amp. I could hear MOJO going through the peaks and troughs of RMAA testing. There were no headphones plugged in, nor was volume coming out of anything else. I put my ear up to Mojo and it made noise exactly where the noise comes from RMAA.


----------



## Mython

shigzeo said:


> headwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > That would be something special. Nope can't make mine do what yours do.
> ...


 
  
  
 I can recommend a good priest...


----------



## GoodToGo1

Guys any news on the add on modules? When are they scheduled for release and at what price?


----------



## GreenBow

shigzeo said:


> Seriously: no one has noticed that music comes out of the MOJO itself? It is very small, but for the first time I noticed that it came out from Mojo whilst testing a downstream amp. I had it fed by an iPhone 6 via USB-lightning, and after that, Mojo, which fed 3,5mm stereo to RCA lead to the back of another amp. I could hear MOJO going through the peaks and troughs of RMAA testing. There were no headphones plugged in, nor was volume coming out of anything else. I put my ear up to Mojo and it made noise exactly where the noise comes from RMAA.


 

 Hello.  I'm Billy.  I hear radio waves  in my head.
  
  
 (Ref Roger Waters: Radio Kaos.)


----------



## shigzeo

Well, I have to contact e-earphone or chord, because this is obviously a hardware problem.


----------



## georgelai57

shigzeo said:


> Well, I have to contact e-earphone or chord, because this is obviously a hardware problem.



Or yours has a built-in DAP prototype???


----------



## lurk

it's very tiring to A/B good sound....


----------



## equedadoii

has anyone bought from ghentaudio?
  
 just taking a look at some usb to micro b cables as 1.) mojo provides one cable and 2.) i'd like to see if improved cables provide some degree of fidelity beyond what substantial clarity mojo already provides.
  
 it is a cheaper option compared to what qed and audioquest put out, but i haven't heard ghent mentioned around here at all.
 50 for 2x 3.3ft cables
 http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/u05.html
 versus upwards of 80-100 for the one from either qed or audioquest.
  
 also, wouldn't i only need the one cable for the mojo as the other micro port is meant for recharging the battery?


----------



## aamefford

With the mini speaker thing, and thermal shut off when listening and charging, plus the previous hiss issues, I think I'll wait a while until Chord sorts these out. Kinda want one though.


----------



## shigzeo

aamefford said:


> With the mini speaker thing, and thermal shut off when listening and charging, plus the previous hiss issues, I think I'll wait a while until Chord sorts these out. Kinda want one though.


 

 Is the mini speaker thing common?


----------



## headwhacker

Preparing for a head to head match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Quote: 





lurk said:


> it's very tiring to A/B good sound....


----------



## Mython

shigzeo said:


> aamefford said:
> 
> 
> > With the mini speaker thing, and thermal shut off when listening and charging, plus the previous hiss issues, I think I'll wait a while until Chord sorts these out. Kinda want one though.
> ...


 
  
 No, it is not at all common (I'm not just saying that - feel free to search the thread and you'll find I am being truthful in anything I've said about Mojo, including this)
  
 Sorry to hear you're experiencing this peculiar issue, but if you take it back to your dealer, I am confident they will do the right thing. If they don't, just contact Chord directly and discuss it with them.


----------



## mscott58

shigzeo said:


> Is the mini speaker thing common?


 
 Not for me. I've taken my Mojo and cranked it to the full line-out volume with very recognizable music with lots of strong notes and haven't heard a peep out of it - it's dead quiet when not plugged into any HP's. Sounds like that one unit is either defective or possessed.


----------



## Mython

mscott58 said:


> Sounds like that one unit is either defective or possessed.


 
  
  
 I think _all _of us with rational, logical, minds, know that it is much more likely to be possessed than defective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 On the small off-chance that it might be defective, it should be taken back to the dealer, but might be worth stopping by the local church, en route to the dealer, just to be sure...


----------



## jamor

Can you replace battery in 2 years if it goes bad after warranty?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

The warranty is 5 years, I only need to register my Mojo I which bought from a official Chord dealer to Chord and I have now 5 years. Battery is if I'm not wrong only 1 year, but I would guess for some money the will replace them for you if needed.


----------



## Mython

jamor said:


> Can you replace battery in 2 years if it goes bad after warranty?


 
  
  
  
 Although Chord did recently issue the following warning, in relation to potential attempts by intrepid Mojo owners to swap the battery themselves:
  


mojo ideas said:


> We had the battery developed for only our mojo application. Done for us especially, It took Chord 3 years and many attempts to get the sheer ear thumping power density we have achieved in mojo. So I'd rather people didnt underestimate our design skills and I'd ask please don't think you can better it with a quick battery substitution as this can be risky or even dangerous.


 
  
  
 you can take heart from this:
  


mojo ideas said:


> ok-guy said:
> 
> 
> > batteries have a life expectancy of three-years (I'm being conservative) and can be replaced by your Dealer or by Chord.
> ...


 
  
  
 The 10 years life has been contested by someone, but even at half that, it's going to provide excellent performance, excellent value for money, and the battery absolutely _can_ be replaced, but only with exactly the same specially-developed battery, from Chord (which they will be happy to do, if it should ever prove necessary).


----------



## Ike1985

All you guys pairing your monos w/zx2's can just switch to phones since it's the same thing and I'll trade you my mojo for your zx2 so now you have 2 and don't have to worry about battery issues. Plus mine is completely silent and hiss free. : P


----------



## psikey

jamor said:


> Can you replace battery in 2 years if it goes bad after warranty?


 
  
 I asked them direct before buying mine and my question was about Mojo & Hugo:
  
 Hi Andrew
  
 We will provide future battery replacements for all of our products that have them in. We are expecting at least 10 years of decent life out of Hugo (this is 10000 charge cycles, which is down to 20% and back up to 100%). If you keep the unit topped up it will last even longer. 
    Kind Regards
Tom Vaughan
 Pro-Audio & Manufacturing


----------



## psikey

ike1985 said:


> All you guys pairing your monos w/zx2's can just switch to phones since it's the same thing and I'll trade you my mojo for your zx2 so now you have 2 and don't have to worry about battery issues. Plus mine is completely silent and hiss free. : P


 
  
 I had ZX2 and sent back Because it doesn't sound as good as a Mojo (plus other reasons including possible issues with Battery replacement in a ZX2 and stuck ay Android 4.2).


----------



## jamestux

mscott58 said:


> Not for me. I've taken my Mojo and cranked it to the full line-out volume with very recognizable music with lots of strong notes and haven't heard a peep out of it - it's dead quiet when not plugged into any HP's. Sounds like that one unit is either defective or possessed. :evil:


I don't even know how this is possible without some kind of speaker or moving part, I'm following the thread to see the outcome now!




ike1985 said:


> All you guys pairing your monos w/zx2's can just switch to phones since it's the same thing and I'll trade you my mojo for your zx2 so now you have 2 and don't have to worry about battery issues. Plus mine is completely silent and hiss free. : P


I have the zx100 and mojo and am over the moon with both but together, that's a wow!




psikey said:


> I had ZX2 and sent back Because it doesn't sound as good as a Mojo (plus other reasons including possible issues with Battery replacement in a ZX2 and stuck ay Android 4.2).


 If it's similar to the ZX100 it sounds great on its own but even better wth the mojo, I chose the ZX100 over the ZX2 because it didn't have android at all but what do you feel is lacking in the ZX2 as a player that new android would give you (just asking out of curiosity!)


----------



## Ike1985

psikey said:


> I had ZX2 and sent back Because it doesn't sound as good as a Mojo (plus other reasons including possible issues with Battery replacement in a ZX2 and stuck ay Android 4.2).




Yea, I'm sure the mojo is better overall. Mojo detail/clarity is insane, just wish it had a hair more rumble instead of thud. Bass seems to be mostly focused in the mid range.


----------



## Light - Man

ike1985 said:


> Yea, I'm sure the mojo is better overall. Mojo detail/clarity is insane, just wish it had a hair more rumble instead of thud. *Bass seems to be mostly focused in the mid range*.


 
  
 Interesting to hear you say this - what have you paired it with?
  
 I am on the verge of ordering one but would love someone to dissuade me!


----------



## MusicJunky

So are the mojos a bit bass light then iKE1985? Is the usb input the best for maximum sq compared to the other inputs on mojo?


----------



## aamefford

aamefford said:


> With the mini speaker thing, and thermal shut off when listening and charging, plus the previous hiss issues, I think I'll wait a while until Chord sorts these out. Kinda want one though.







shigzeo said:


> Is the mini speaker thing common?




No, you may be the only one! Still, some teething issues. From all accounts, Chord is standing behind their product 100%. I'll also note that a forum such as this is by nature going to find and intensely scrutinize any issue that may come up. Basically Chord and the Mojo are under a microscope here.


----------



## tkteo

musicjunky said:


> So are the mojos a bit bass light then @iKE1985? Is the usb input the best for maximum sq compared to the other inputs on mojo?


 
 Apologies if this turns out to not be relevant: I was reading reviews of the Chord Hugo and Hugo TT on 6moons and digitalaudioreview. I recall one of the reviewers mentioning something about bass response.
  
 "More obvious here was shape and thrust in the bottom end. Not an over-emphasis but superior space clearance around bass notes allowing them to step more easily from the darkness and recede again."
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/08/chord-electronics-hugo-tt-dac-headphone-amplifier-review/


----------



## gavinfabl

Received my lightning CCK cable from lavricables. Works perfectly with my iPad Mini 4 and iPhone 6S Plus both which are running iOS 9.2. Such a tidier solution.


----------



## rwelles

^ Good to know. I just ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## SearchOfSub

shigzeo said:


> Is the mini speaker thing common?





Sound energy. Form of mechanical energy.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Basically what happens when device vibrates known as sound waves. You can hear simple miniscule instant sounds like drumsticks hitting the drums at times. But I doubt you'll be able to hear vocals etc and be able to listen to it as a whole piece.


----------



## Ike1985

musicjunky said:


> So are the mojos a bit bass light then iKE1985? Is the usb input the best for maximum sq compared to the other inputs on mojo?




This reviewer nails the bass sig of the mojo: https://m.facebook.com/DAC.ph/posts/1039785902719189

Forum consensus is that usb sounds best.

I should add that my CIEM's bass is weighted toward sub-bass. A more mid-centric bass oriented CIEM would probably shine with the Mojo-probably k10 custom would be great. Just guessing as I've never heard the k10.

IMO it comes down to warmth vs detail. I prefer a warm sound and yes mojo is warm but not as warm/bassy as some others.


----------



## Sound Eq

guys now this mojo man what can i say really what can i really say, simply its magical by all what the word magical means
  
 there is no doubt at all and please take it from someone who barely praises anything, the mojo is a must have end of story
  
 the sound you will get is beyond any dap i listened to whether ak240 which i listened to for few days, or the ak100ii which i own or any fiio x3,3ii,5,5ii 
  
 it is magical with my shure 846 and z5 and even with my audeze lcd2 simply amazing


----------



## x RELIC x

ike1985 said:


> This reviewer nails the bass sig of the mojo: https://m.facebook.com/DAC.ph/posts/1039785902719189
> 
> Forum consensus is that usb sounds best.
> 
> ...




There is a whole world of misinformation in that review. I'll take that review with a giant grain of salt, and it doesn't line up with my listening impressions.


----------



## Sound Eq

i am thinking which android phone has great specs to be used with the mojo and is small in size and i mean small and has good battery, as i use my mojo with note 3
  
 any good suggestions for a small high end android phone small in size that will work as good as the note 3 with the mojo


----------



## rwelles

I've been using my Mojo with my MBP while simultaneously charging the unit for the last 3 days. It does get slightly warm, but I wouldn't call it hot by any means. Now, my Asgard2 and Emotiva Class A amps get HOT. But the Mojo, maybe a nice hand warmer on a cold day. Hot? nope.


----------



## zikarus

Somebody out there that has already experienced a Mojo driving a TH-X00?

Asking because both are on its way to join me


----------



## Ike1985

x relic x said:


> There is a whole world of misinformation in that review. I'll take that review with a giant grain of salt, and it doesn't line up with my listening impressions.




I didn't read it all-just the bass impressions which I consider spot on.


----------



## uzi2

ike1985 said:


> I didn't read it all-just the bass impressions which I consider spot on.


 

 If you concentrate on only one aspect, you will always have a distorted view...


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask i am connecting the mojo to my note 3 with a micro usb - micro usb
  
 when i want to stop listening to music is enough to just power of the mojo and shut down the note 3 but keeping the cable connected, or will the mojo drain battery from my note 3 even if both are turned off


----------



## x RELIC x

ike1985 said:


> I didn't read it all-just the bass impressions which I consider spot on.




That is where we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Wyd4

Love opening my desk draw and seeing that glow lol.


----------



## NZtechfreak

sound eq said:


> i am thinking which android phone has great specs to be used with the mojo and is small in size and i mean small and has good battery, as i use my mojo with note 3
> 
> any good suggestions for a small high end android phone small in size that will work as good as the note 3 with the mojo




Small high-end Android leaves you with the Sony Xperia Z Compacts. That's about it.


----------



## Ike1985

uzi2 said:


> If you concentrate on only one aspect, you will always have a distorted view...




It's not my view I've seen the same type of comment in many mojo reviews. I still love my mojo for clarity/detail/timing, it's just not perfect for me. Which probably has something to do with the sun bass rumble I was used to from my iphone5. Mojo is still great, I'm not saying it'a bad at all.

This is probably what's happening: my CIEMs had more bass than the mojo so for me it's less sub bass when paired with mojo, your cans/Ciems were probably more neutral so to you it sounds like a sub bass increase.


----------



## psikey

sound eq said:


> i am thinking which android phone has great specs to be used with the mojo and is small in size and i mean small and has good battery, as i use my mojo with note 3
> 
> any good suggestions for a small high end android phone small in size that will work as good as the note 3 with the mojo




See my post 6594 further back with Mojo connected to my Z5 compact

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## imattersuk

nztechfreak said:


> Small high-end Android leaves you with the Sony Xperia Z Compacts. That's about it.


 
 LG G4 Compact


----------



## sabloke

What colour is your Mojo showing when connected to your Android phone? Mine is always dark blue on most players such as Poweramp, Tidal, Spotify and Digitally Imported. Should try Neutron with some DSD128 files and see if it goes white


----------



## sabloke

Using a G4 with latest updates installed


----------



## headwhacker

x relic x said:


> There is a whole world of misinformation in that review. I'll take that review with a giant grain of salt, and it doesn't line up with my listening impressions.


 
  
 I stopped reading when he mentioned the Mojo is for sub-100 ohm headphone only and the Hugo is for hard to drive can like HD800. Ton of BS, if he measured the output of both devices they are identical. Both device can reach 5Vrms before clipping.
  
 I agreed though they sound different. I haven't done a thorough comparison yet but I actually like the Mojo driving the HD800 than the Hugo and I like my Roxanne on the Hugo than on the Mojo.


----------



## headwhacker

ike1985 said:


> It's not my view I've seen the same type of comment in many mojo reviews. I still love my mojo for clarity/detail/timing, it's just not perfect for me. Which probably has something to do with the sun bass rumble I was used to from my iphone5. Mojo is still great, I'm not saying it'a bad at all.
> 
> This is probably what's happening: my CIEMs had more bass than the mojo so for me it's less sub bass when paired with mojo, your cans/Ciems were probably more neutral so to you it sounds like a sub bass increase.


 
  
 In my experience a prominent bass/sub-bass will mask details in mids and highs. And if you hear a clear and heap of details in mids and highs it tends to make me think the bass is lacking.
  
 To me It's just a Sound Signature preference. The sub bass is always the main complaint against DAC/amps that are designed to be transparent. It is a similar argument with the O2/ODAC combo. I for one look for a DAC/amp that can extract the most natural detail in a record if I want to boost or decrease a part of the audio spectrum I use EQ.


----------



## Wyd4

wyd4 said:


> Love opening my desk draw and seeing that glow lol.


 
  
  


nztechfreak said:


> Small high-end Android leaves you with the Sony Xperia Z Compacts. That's about it.


 
  
 Yup, love my wifes old z3 compact never comes off my mojo... Unless I am streaming and getting RF.  THen I just take the bands off and run a long cable.


----------



## Wyd4

headwhacker said:


> I stopped reading when he mentioned* the Mojo is for sub-100 ohm headphone onl*y and the Hugo is for hard to drive can like HD800. Ton of BS, if he measured the output of both devices they are identical. Both device can reach 5Vrms before clipping.
> 
> I agreed though they sound different. I haven't done a thorough comparison yet but I actually like the Mojo driving the HD800 than the Hugo and I like my Roxanne on the Hugo than on the Mojo.


 
  
 LOL
  
 While I am sure some desktop amps out there can do better with higher impedance cans, many cant.
  
 I absolutely loved my Mojo with HD800 and while a completely different combo, I enjoyed my friends 480ohm r70x's enough to start putting pennies away to buy a pair.
  
 With the exclusion of a few planars, which mind you are usually sub 100ohm anyway, just inefficient, the mojo has plenty of juice.


----------



## heliuscc

anyone seen anyone doing a discount code or xmas special on this yet?


----------



## SearchOfSub

headwhacker said:


> In my experience a prominent bass/sub-bass will mask details in mids and highs. And if you hear a clear and heap of details in mids and highs it tends to make me think the bass is lacking.
> 
> To me It's just a Sound Signature preference. The sub bass is always the main complaint against DAC/amps that are designed to be transparent. I for one look for a DAC/amp that can extract the most natural detail in a record if I want to boost or decrease a part of the audio spectrum I use EQ.





+1 on this I agree its usually the case.


----------



## mscott58

heliuscc said:


> anyone seen anyone doing a discount code or xmas special on this yet?


 
 Given how well they're selling I'd be surprised if anyone discounts them, at least not yet. Cheers


----------



## Clemmaster

sabloke said:


> What colour is your Mojo showing when connected to your Android phone? Mine is always dark blue on most players such as Poweramp, Tidal, Spotify and Digitally Imported. Should try Neutron with some DSD128 files and see if it goes white


 
 Same here.
  
 USB Audio Player Pro can play native 44.1kHz (Red). All my other apps use Android's native upsampling.


----------



## heliuscc

me too, but there may be a discount code


----------



## Smokhee

Dang you all!  I was looking for a DAC/Amp combo for my phone and computer...tried out the Apogee Groove...which was great with my HD650's but not so great with my IEM's.  So I bit the bullet and ordered my Mojo today from Moon Audio. Who doesn't need a bit more mojo??


----------



## mscott58

smokhee said:


> Dang you all!  I was looking for a DAC/Amp combo for my phone and computer...tried out the Apogee Groove...which was great with my HD650's but not so great with my IEM's.  So I bit the bullet and ordered my Mojo today from Moon Audio. Who doesn't need a bit more mojo??


 
 Enjoy - it's an amazing piece of gear!


----------



## joshk4

Hi this might be a stupid question (please forgive me), but I'm playing FLAC 192 on foobar, but the light on the Mojo is red.
  
 Any reason why it is not the indicated colour of blue?


----------



## MusicJunky

Thar





ike1985 said:


> This reviewer nails the bass sig of the mojo: https://m.facebook.com/DAC.ph/posts/1039785902719189
> 
> Forum consensus is that usb sounds best.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that! Good review. So you're pairing the mojo with your a12? Have you heared it paired with the solar?


----------



## MusicJunky

sound eq said:


> can i ask i am connecting the mojo to my note 3 with a micro usb - micro usb
> 
> when i want to stop listening to music is enough to just power of the mojo and shut down the note 3 but keeping the cable connected, or will the mojo drain battery from my note 3 even if both are turned off


haha I'll also be pairing it with note 3 once I get it.


----------



## x RELIC x

joshk4 said:


> Hi this might be a stupid question (please forgive me), but I'm playing FLAC 192 on foobar, but the light on the Mojo is red.
> 
> Any reason why it is not the indicated colour of blue?




Because Foobar (or Windows, or something) is down sampling and only outputting 44.1 kHz, no matter what the source sampling rate is. I don't use Foobar so I don't know the settings but you need to set the software to output the sampling rate of the file. Any Foobar users who know how to pass through the sampling rate?


----------



## sabloke

Go in Digital Output Properties and select Default Format 2 channel, 24 bit, 192000 Hz (bottom of the list). Foobar then will be able to get up to 192 kHz. If the Mojo is still red, could be that your files are not 192 kHz encoded.


----------



## cloudkicker

The Mojo is a dream for portability. After seeing how the Noble 3Us I picked up came with a black Pelican 1010 case I doubled up and got another. Problem was there is lots of wiggle room so my kind wife made a tiny blanket to fill the gap.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






cloudkicker said:


> The Mojo is a dream for portability. After seeing how the Noble 3Us I picked up came with a black Pelican 1010 case I doubled up and got another. Problem was there is lots of wiggle room so my kind wife made a tiny blanket to fill the gap.






Made a blanket or skinned some tribbles? I'm kidding!!


----------



## joshk4

x relic x said:


> Because Foobar (or Windows, or something) is down sampling and only outputting 44.1 kHz, no matter what the source sampling rate is. I don't use Foobar so I don't know the settings but you need to set the software to output the sampling rate of the file. Any Foobar users who know how to pass through the sampling rate?


 
  


sabloke said:


> Go in Digital Output Properties and select Default Format 2 channel, 24 bit, 192000 Hz (bottom of the list). Foobar then will be able to get up to 192 kHz. If the Mojo is still red, could be that your files are not 192 kHz encoded.


 
  
 Thanks guys I'm going to play around with it and see what happens.
  
 Just found a voucher for the DSD album from chord as well, so that definitely should not be a problem when determining if it is DSD and that rate


----------



## sabloke

I played with the settings while listening to a file and I could see the light going from Red to bluebird back as settings were changing back and forth. I wish Windows could go higher to fully utilize Mojo's capability


----------



## iDesign

cloudkicker said:


> Problem was there is lots of wiggle room so my kind wife made a tiny blanket to fill the gap.


 
  
 The better solution is to purchase the *1012 *Pick N Pluck™ Foam Insert from Pelican. Click the accessories tab on this page: 
 https://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/watertight-protector-hard-cases/micro-case/standard/1010/ You'll need to use the foam insert in conjunction with the *1011 *Case Liner because the liner itself creates the seal the case uses to shut.  
  
 I have the Pelican 1020 which slightly too large for the Mojo but it is ideal for those who want to place an iPhone/iPod Touch etc. and IEMs all into one case.


----------



## GreenBow

I don't know if it works but, a suggestion to people losing the first second of music with Foobar. I use Media Go from Sony with another DAC, and it's free to download from the Sony website.
  
 This software can play FLAC and high-res files, and import CD to FLAC.
  
 Someone on this thread tried it http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread/15 However as you see they reported it not working with the Mojo ASIO driver.
  
 Anyway tonight I was looking in its settings and found this setting. I don't know if the user on the other thread tried to do this:
 I noticed under Media Go > Tools > Preferences > *under* Audio Output > *we can select* ASIO Device.
  
 If this allows the Mojo and Media Go to talk, it has to be worth a try.
  
 Two other players I came across that are free are:
 Exact Audio Copy
 dBpoweramp


----------



## sandalaudio

idesign said:


> The better solution is to purchase the *1012 *Pick N Pluck™ Foam Insert from Pelican. Click the accessories tab on this page:
> https://www.pelican.com/us/en/product/watertight-protector-hard-cases/micro-case/standard/1010/ You'll need to use the foam insert in conjunction with the *1011 *Case Liner because the liner itself creates the seal the case uses to shut.
> 
> I have the Pelican 1020 which slightly too large for the Mojo but it is ideal for those who want to place an iPhone/iPod Touch etc. and IEMs all into one case.


 
  
 I'm using those Lowepro compact digital camera case and it fits Mojo very well. I'm worried about scratching the Mojo's matte black paint job, so the soft cloth interior is perfect.
  

  
  


greenbow said:


> I don't know if it works but, a suggestion to people losing the first second of music with Foobar. I use Media Go from Sony with another DAC, and it's free to download from the Sony website.
> 
> This software can play FLAC and high-res files, and import CD to FLAC.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sony Media Go is a pretty good software, basically an iTunes clone with more features. I feel a bit sorry for the developers, because Sony has a tainted name due to their history with weird proprietary formats and restrictions, so most people stay away from them. I guess the only thing I didn't like about Media Go was that the data transfer was not trivial and very slow (e.g. to copy music across to SD cards).


----------



## sabloke

Case fellows


----------



## Mojo ideas

cloudkicker said:


> The Mojo is a dream for portability. After seeing how the Noble 3Us I picked up came with a black Pelican 1010 case I doubled up and got another. Problem was there is lots of wiggle room so my kind wife made a tiny blanket to fill the gap.


 It looks great in that case but I think your cauliflower has gone off a bit.


----------



## joshk4

Ok needed the wasapi plugin like I have at home to change the rate.
  
 I just tried the HD 800 on the chord Mojo, and it definitely have enough power to drive it. But how well it drive, like compared to my HDVD 800, it can't compete (But why should it as that is a desktop dac/amp).
 Nonetheless still so impressed with such a small portable device that it can make the HD 800 still sound great is amazing.


----------



## sabloke

Used the Mojo all day at the office today, plugged in to charge from a laptop USB 3.0 port. It got a bit warm but not enough to be worried about. Driving Pm3 26 Ohm at moderate to high level


----------



## Currawong

A 1020 works well if you want to carry an AK100 and IEMs too.


----------



## psikey

sabloke said:


> What colour is your Mojo showing when connected to your Android phone? Mine is always dark blue on most players such as Poweramp, Tidal, Spotify and Digitally Imported. Should try Neutron with some DSD128 files and see if it goes white


 
  
 Will only go white if your using an App with its own driver such as UAPP otherwise its likely to default to upscaling at 24/192  (Samsung and Sony do anyway).


----------



## joshk4

The chord MOJO is so so good... 

I use to think that headphones/iems are what you should spend on first to upgrade to improve your listening experience. I still believe that, but I've come to realize that a dac/amp is just important. The step up you get using it is quite big. This is especially true when comparing from mobile out. 

The chord MOJO has really showed how big of an improvement you can get portable wise.


----------



## x RELIC x

joshk4 said:


> The chord MOJO is so so good...
> 
> I use to think that headphones/iems are what you should spend on first to upgrade to improve your listening experience. I still believe that, but I've come to realize that a dac/amp is just important. The step up you get using it is quite big. This is especially true when comparing from mobile out.
> 
> The chord MOJO has really showed how big of an improvement you can get portable wise.




IME the two aren't exclusive.


----------



## MusicJunky

currawong said:


> A 1020 works well if you want to carry an AK100 and IEMs too.


Looks like a pretty nice and snug fit.


----------



## joshk4

x relic x said:


> IME the two aren't exclusive.




Yeah, I would agree too.


----------



## yoyorast10

Is this a good choice for desktop usage mainly? thinking of getting this or the ifi micro idsd.


----------



## rkt31

has anybody tried mojo with 600 ohm headphones like beyer dt880 ?


----------



## MrDerrick

I also have the Pelican 1020 and find it fits perfect when put sideways, very snug and doesn't move. Could add some foam to stop my SE846 from moving around though.


----------



## psikey

joshk4 said:


> The chord MOJO is so so good...
> 
> I use to think that headphones/iems are what you should spend on first to upgrade to improve your listening experience. I still believe that, but I've come to realize that a dac/amp is just important. The step up you get using it is quite big. This is especially true when comparing from mobile out.
> 
> The chord MOJO has really showed how big of an improvement you can get portable wise.


 
  
 My first significant jump in audio was purchasing Shure SE846's and to be honest I've never looked for anything else since (previous notable ones were Klipsch X10i then Shure SE530/535's).
  
 Then tried various smartphones as sources then a few mobile DAC/AMP's such as the Dragonfly and HA-2 but didn't think they were a significant jump, but then though I'd try the Mojo based on Hugo feedback and again I got the big smile moment.
  
 For me the SE846/Mojo combination is as good as it gets for the price I'm prepared to pay (not chasing the rabbit down the hole or wanting multiple earphones/DAC's etc).
  
 Then had to give a high-end DAP a try so got one of the Sony ZX2's in the Amazon sale which does sound great, but after owning a Mojo the ZX2 sounds inferior so now happy to just keep my Mojo/SE846's connected to a small source that can store a decent amount yet still work with Spotify/Tidal and have good battery life, so source is now a Sony Z5 compact with microSD purely for audio duties and the ZX2 has gone back to Amazon.


----------



## psikey

yoyorast10 said:


> Is this a good choice for desktop usage mainly? thinking of getting this or the ifi micro idsd.


 
  
 Yes, totally (depending on what your driving, earphone, headphone or speakers??)


----------



## salla45

rkt31 said:


> has anybody tried mojo with 600 ohm headphones like beyer dt880 ?


 
 yes. Bought some T1's just last week. FABULOUS. Unstressed, smooth, dynamics exemplary. Very good indeed.
  
 I laughed when I tried them in my phone, could just about hear them, v quietly on max. IFI Nano idsd struggles badly. Mojo smooth and powerful. Running on yellow thru to light blue, depending on material. Plenty of power left. And I run them whilst charging the Mojo. Pretty amazing actually.


----------



## jjshin23

When charging my mojo the led seems to be on white for 5 seconds and then turns off for 5 seconds (repeats). This is after charging all night (10 hours or so). The manual said when it is fully charged the light will turn off so does this mean it is still charging? I just read about the led color indicator as the power runs out so I'll keep an eye on this as well because the battery was completely dead after an hour of use. I don't know what power level it started from when I started using it. It had been not charged or used for about 4 days and it ran out of battery after an hour - I did notice the flashing red at that time. My Fiio X3ii can sit on stand by much longer than the mojo turned off when both are fully charged. Perhaps a battery problem?


----------



## mscott58

jjshin23 said:


> When charging my mojo the led seems to be on white for 5 seconds and then turns off for 5 seconds (repeats). This is after charging all night (10 hours or so). The manual said when it is fully charged the light will turn off so does this mean it is still charging? I just read about the led color indicator as the power runs out so I'll keep an eye on this as well because the battery was completely dead after an hour of use. I don't know what power level it started from when I started using it. It had been not charged or used for about 4 days and it ran out of battery after an hour - I did notice the flashing red at that time. My Fiio X3ii can sit on stand by much longer than the mojo turned off when both are fully charged. Perhaps a battery problem?




Try a more powerful charger. Sounds like it's not giving the Mojo enough juice. Many USB chargers don't pump out enough power - I had the same issue at first with my Mojo trying to use a charger that was underrated. Cheers


----------



## jjshin23

mscott58 said:


> Try a more powerful charger. Sounds like it's not giving the Mojo enough juice. Many USB chargers don't pump out enough power - I had the same issue at first with my Mojo trying to use a charger that was underrated. Cheers




I'll try that - I am using an LG phone charger but I'll try to connect it to my iPad charger with the 10w plug.


----------



## mscott58

jjshin23 said:


> I'll try that - I am using an LG phone charger but I'll try to connect it to my iPad charger with the 10w plug.


 
 Cool. When I first plugged my Mojo into a micro USB charger I had (think it might have been for my Plantronics headset) it blinked on and off like you were describing, and did that overnight - so didn't seem to be taking a charge. I then moved it over to my iPad charger and it worked fine. I've since moved to the Anker PowerPort 2 which is a great charger, has two ports, lots of power and is only ~$12 via Amazon. 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerPort-Charger-Adapter-Foldable/dp/B012WMWPJW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449842710&sr=8-1&keywords=anker+powerport+2
  
 Cheers


----------



## yoyorast10

psikey said:


> Yes, totally (depending on what your driving, earphone, headphone or speakers??)


 
  
 HD600.


----------



## GreenBow

yoyorast10 said:


> Is this a good choice for desktop usage mainly? thinking of getting this or the ifi micro idsd.


 

 I am stumbling with this but I think it can work on desktop.
  
 The stumbling blocks for me are:

It can make a noise when charging and playing. The nerenral impression that any charging noise is pretty quiet though. However if it is left in mostly plugged in it will not be charging much, thanks to a clever charging curcuit.
It can cut out when charging and playing because it get hot and designed thermal cut outs are in place. However I have thought about fitting it with a small heatsink like from Maplin and thermal pads from ebay. I think it's also possible to take out the battery anyway. (Though that would most likely void warranty). Thus it would only be drawing power to run the device in desktop mode.
People have reported using some software to play music such as Foobar misses the first second of newly selected tracks. Consecutively playing tracks works perfect. A fix is that JRiver works perfectly. I have also suggested three other softwares for people to try. However no-one has reported trying them out for us yet. My suggestions are Media Go (preferences set to ASIO), dBpoweramp, and Exact Audio Copy.


----------



## jjshin23

mscott58 said:


> Cool. When I first plugged my Mojo into a micro USB charger I had (think it might have been for my Plantronics headset) it blinked on and off like you were describing, and did that overnight - so didn't seem to be taking a charge. I then moved it over to my iPad charger and it worked fine. I've since moved to the Anker PowerPort 2 which is a great charger, has two ports, lots of power and is only ~$12 via Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerPort-Charger-Adapter-Foldable/dp/B012WMWPJW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449842710&sr=8-1&keywords=anker+powerport+2
> 
> Cheers




Nice I'll need to pick up one of these. The iPad charger seems to be making a difference already because the light is solid white now so no more blinking. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## psikey

jjshin23 said:


> When charging my mojo the led seems to be on white for 5 seconds and then turns off for 5 seconds (repeats). This is after charging all night (10 hours or so). The manual said when it is fully charged the light will turn off so does this mean it is still charging? I just read about the led color indicator as the power runs out so I'll keep an eye on this as well because the battery was completely dead after an hour of use. I don't know what power level it started from when I started using it. It had been not charged or used for about 4 days and it ran out of battery after an hour - I did notice the flashing red at that time. My Fiio X3ii can sit on stand by much longer than the mojo turned off when both are fully charged. Perhaps a battery problem?


 
  
 Yes, charger is important and needs a minimum of 1A (2A ones better) but also the USB cable can cause problems. I used a longer generic USB cable and got the flashing white even though I was on a good quality Samsung 2A charger.


----------



## psikey

yoyorast10 said:


> HD600.


 

 Others have reported no problem driving HD600.


----------



## psikey

greenbow said:


> I am stumbling with this but I think it can work on desktop.
> 
> The stumbling blocks for me are:
> 
> ...


 

No noise of any kind out of mine. Just make sure you have a good quality USB power supply and USB cable.
I've had mine playing while charging for at least 3 hrs and while it does get warm to the touch it has not tripped out, but I would imagine that can vary based on where you live and its not summer here in UK. Somewhere like Greece in summer when it gets to 47C will likely be having issues as ambient is critical for the heat dissipation through the Aluminium case.
I use JRiver MC21 and works perfectly with the Chord driver on a Windows 10 machine.


----------



## yoyorast10

greenbow said:


> I am stumbling with this but I think it can work on desktop.
> 
> The stumbling blocks for me are:
> 
> ...


 
  
 The first two do seem like problems to me


----------



## psikey

yoyorast10 said:


> The first two do seem like problems to me


 
  
 See my comments above, but unless your playing more than 8-10hrs solid you could always put the Mojo on a Timer control so it tops up its charge over night when not being used to avoid playing & charging at the same time. Segment timers can be bought for under £5.


----------



## yoyorast10

greenbow said:


> I am stumbling with this but I think it can work on desktop.
> 
> The stumbling blocks for me are:
> 
> ...


 
  
 No problems with wasapi?


----------



## psikey

yoyorast10 said:


> No problems with wasapi?


 
  
 Chord driver shows as Chord Async USB 44.1kHz-768kHz but in JRiver I can select two:
  
 Chord Async USB 44.1kHz-768kHz [WASAPI]
 ASIO Chord 1.05 [ASIO]
  
 Plays identical with both to my ears


----------



## Nitrile

psikey said:


> Chord driver shows as Chord Async USB 44.1kHz-768kHz but in JRiver I can select two:
> 
> Chord Async USB 44.1kHz-768kHz [WASAPI]
> ASIO Chord 1.05 [ASIO]
> ...





  
 I have problems with both skipping the first second of files in foobar with the mojo.
 Works fine on my other DAC.


----------



## GreenBow

nitrile said:


> I have problems with both skipping the first second of files in foobar with the mojo.
> Works fine on my other DAC.


 
 Please try Media Go (preferences > output set to ASIO), dBpoweramp, and Exact Audio Copy then, and please tell us. They are all free.


yoyorast10 said:


> No problems with wasapi?


 

 I don't know. It is meant to work with Windows devices, but I don't know enough to advise. Plus I have not tried the Mojo.
  
 It might help you dicide if I post Mr Rob Watts explanation of the charging circuit here. This is a direct quotation and can be found earlier in the thread, (currently post 4596):
  
"Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge."
  
 ------
  
In other words as long as the battery is full it will not engage the charging curcuit. If the battery level drops a little it will charge for a while when kept plugged in, on desktop.


----------



## mscott58

psikey said:


> Yes, charger is important and needs a minimum of 1A (2A ones better) but also the USB cable can cause problems. I used a longer generic USB cable and got the flashing white even though I was on a good quality Samsung 2A charger.


 
 Yep, the cable is important. I like the Anker cables as well, both for Lightning and Micro USB cables. Cheers


----------



## Nitrile

greenbow said:


> Please try Media Go (preferences > output set to ASIO), dBpoweramp, and Exact Audio Copy then, and please tell us. They are all free.
> 
> I don't know. It is meant to work with windows devices, but I don't know enough to advise. Plus I have not tried the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
 I can't seem to choose ASIO in Media Go. I can't find a free version of dbpoweramp and Exact Audio Copy isn't really a dedicated media player.


----------



## raelamb

Had my mojo for the week and so far have resisted posting any thoughts as I was waiting for my faves the Ultrasone Signature DJ's to come back from Moon Audio. I had been using them balanced through Cypher Labs theorem and duet/-db. While I was waiting I was using a pair of old Grado RS-1's. I was afraid switching to single-ended was going to make the sound tepid but boy was I wrong!
  
 My favorite adjective for the mojo right now is "assertive" !
  
 Damn.


----------



## rkt31

@salla45, thanks for the reply. i think the mojo's real potential comes out through higher impedance headphones. it should sound more tight, more controlled and more dynamic too with such headphones. distortion too will be the least. higher impedance also will help to avoid too much digital attenuation. but that does not mean mojo performs lesser with low impedance iems or cans.


----------



## GreenBow

nitrile said:


> I can't seem to choose ASIO in Media Go. I can't find a free version of dbpoweramp and Exact Audio Copy isn't really a dedicated media player.


 

 Thank you for trying. I heard of dBpoweramp and Exact Audio copy as FLAC rippers. However I thought they played too. I tried Exact Audio Copy only to the point of installing, and saw play function. Anyway never mind that, but thank you very much for trying for us. I was led to believe the beauty of those FLAC rippers is they produce error free rips.
  
 With regard to selecting ASIO in Media Go, please follow:
 Media Go > Tools > Preferences > *under* Audio Output > *we can select* ASIO Device.
  
 Best of luck and I hope it fixes the one second of music missing. Again please let us know if you get a result either way.
  
 (NB I use Media Go every day as my desktop player with the Meridian Explorer. It's faultless really for me in this setup.)


----------



## Nitrile

greenbow said:


> Thank you for trying. I heard of dBpoweramp and Exact Audio copy as FLAC rippers. However I thought they played too. I tried Exact Audio Copy only to the point of installing, and saw play function. Anyway never mind that, but thank you very much for trying for us. I was led to believe the beauty of those FLAC rippers is they produce error free rips.
> 
> With regard to selecting ASIO in Media Go, please follow:
> Media Go > Tools > Preferences > *under* Audio Output > *we can select* ASIO Device.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 It says no ASIO devices available for me.


----------



## GreenBow

@Nitrile
  
 That's really great that you tried and told us. I am so sorry. Such a sad shame about the result. If I come across any more players I will mention them. I have read the whole thread and I can't recall what people said using iTunes at desktop as a player by the way.
  
 Once again thank you Nitrile.
  
 @yoyrast10 + everyone,
 By the way on more note about desktop charging, playing, and cutting  out due to threaml limits. I think the idea of a heatsink is really quite viable. If you only intend to move the Mojo about the home anyway.
  
 Something like this at 88mm with Mojo at 80mm long is possible.
 http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/50mm-heatsink-for-to3-to66-sot9-rn76h

  
  
 Then a thermal pad from ebay:
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Phobya-Thermal-Pad-XT-7W-mk-1mm-120x20mm-/331720195299?hash=item4d3c107ce3mCZRO0HTJ1VuA3dvBbisHHw
  
 A couple of rubber straps around the device to hold it together, and voila. (I mean I recall Mojo Ideas, Mr John Franks saying the Mojo loses heat into your hand, from touching it.)


----------



## mscott58

Not sure how prevalent the thermal cut-out issue is and therefore the necessity of adding the heat-sinks. I've listened to mine many times for long periods while plugged in and never had an issue. It gets warm IME but not hot. My ALO CDM gets hot, but that's what it is designed to do. Might want to check and see how yours works and if you have any issues before you go to all the trouble of pimping it out with the heat-sinks. Cheers


----------



## Ike1985

I have a question about Onkyo, in the equalizer settings you can select HD which uses 64 bit processing. Does this meanj 64 but output in the sense of 16/24/32 or 128/256/320? I notice when I eq a DSD or high quality flac like 24/192, the light on my mojo remains the correct color and doesn't change. I guess that means it's outputting the same quality to and from the mojo?

Also if anyone has any good pics of what they consider the perfect EQ that gives a bump to 40-60 and 70-90, please share. Eq'ing is complex and I could use the help. I'm looking for increased sub bass and the fuzzy rumble that down tuned electric bass guitars bring, like seen in these two songs:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l_WJB7KXae8

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pFb607Y49X0

I only EQ when I listen to rap and doom/sludge metal.


----------



## DMinor

Does anyone know the specific op-amp used in Mojo? Thanks


----------



## spook76

ike1985 said:


> I have a question about Onkyo, in the equalizer settings you can select HD which uses 64 bit processing. Does this meanj 64 but output in the sense of 16/24/32 or 128/256/320? I notice when I eq a DSD or high quality flac like 24/192, the light on my mojo remains the correct color and doesn't change. I guess that means it's outputting the same quality to and from the mojo?
> 
> Also if anyone has any good pics of what they consider the perfect EQ that gives a bump to 40-60 and 70-90, please share. Eq'ing is complex and I could use the help. I'm looking for increased sub bass and the fuzzy rumble that down tuned electric bass guitars bring, like seen in these two songs:
> 
> ...




You are right, Onkyo's 64 bit equalizer does not change the sample rate or bit depth of the music. Onkyo will upsample but as I am sure you noticed but that is a separate selection under the settings. 

As for a good equalizer setting to boost the sub bass, I, like you, fear I would do more harm than good so I am sorry I cannot help you there.


----------



## Mython

dminor said:


> Does anyone know the specific op-amp used in Mojo? Thanks


 

 I may be incorrect about this, but I don't think the Mojo uses op-amps, as such. Output transistors, yes.
  
  
 But other, more tech-savvy head-fiers, may correct me!


----------



## heliuscc

There is an explanation from the designer on this question, it's before page 230, and that's how far I read before I skipped to the end. So it was in the first 230. Someone else may be able to narrow it down, pretty sure opamps weren't the way it's architected.


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> The earlier prototypes had less current than Hugo - 0.2A RMS. But last Feb we were with Nelson (Malaysian distributor) and I showed him the prototype. He brought some headphones, and we compared it to Hugo - and it was bad, a lot of clipping from Mojo, none from Hugo. It so happened (luckily) Nelson gave us possibly the only 8 ohm headphones on the market Final Audio Pandora.
> 
> So I upgraded the current to match Hugo, its the same 0.5A RMS. To do this I used 6 small OP transistors in parallel as size would not permit use of the large devices I use in Hugo.
> 
> Mojo development had some weird fortuitous events - the first time we showed the prototype happened to use the only 8 ohm headphones that would show problems - and the day we were deciding on the design Xilinx emailed me with a new FPGA that would enable Hugo performance but with the needed power, and happened to be in production just in time for Mojo.


 
  


rob watts said:


> ....  I have done some figures on a back of an envelope - Mojo should be capable of delivering more than 400 mW RMS into 49 ohms, not 118 mW so you will get more than 115dB SPL.
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> .... the OP stage is integrated with the OP filter. This means that Mojo analogue section is very simple, so giving Mojo's transparency, but the downside is a small variation in frequency response with load impedance.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  

_                                      (*Click to enlarge*)_
  
  
  
_*Also see*: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6720#post_12154576_
  
 .


----------



## Ike1985

Thanks guys.

I wa skit listening to Varathron's - Stygian Forces of Scorn, wow guys. The acoustics sound like a live performance, the electric guitars riff up and down the spectrum gloriously, when the drummer plays across his set you can tell where he is and where his hands are, same with the other band members. the blazing fast parts are well understood-every sound is its own sound yet a part of the whole. If I'm going to lose my hearing to this hobby, it'll be to this little black box of joy. I typically start every album on yellow and go up from there, the highest I'll go is light blue for very quiet albums. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2HZgAGn4p1M

Do you guys think I will notice a SQ improvement going form CCK & iphone5 to android since I will only be using one cable instead of 2?


----------



## Ike1985

Nevermind


----------



## singleended58

mrderrick said:


> I also have the Pelican 1020 and find it fits perfect when put sideways, very snug and doesn't move. Could add some foam to stop my SE846 from moving around though.




Do any daps fit in there too?


----------



## ade_hall

spook76 said:


> You are right, Onkyo's 64 bit equalizer does not change the sample rate or bit depth of the music. Onkyo will upsample but as I am sure you noticed but that is a separate selection under the settings.
> 
> As for a good equalizer setting to boost the sub bass, I, like you, fear I would do more harm than good so I am sorry I cannot help you there.


 
  
  


ike1985 said:


> I have a question about Onkyo, in the equalizer settings you can select *HD which uses 64 bit processing. Does this meanj 64 but output in the sense of 16/24/32 or 128/256/320?* I notice when I eq a DSD or high quality flac like 24/192, the light on my mojo remains the correct color and doesn't change. I guess that means it's outputting the same quality to and from the mojo?
> 
> Also if anyone has any good pics of what they consider the perfect EQ that gives a bump to 40-60 and 70-90, please share. Eq'ing is complex and I could use the help. I'm looking for increased sub bass and the fuzzy rumble that down tuned electric bass guitars bring, like seen in these two songs:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Think it means that it can take advantage of the phone's 64 bit processor, i.e. if you have an iPhone 5s or greater. From the Onkyo site:
  
Our linear-phase FIR equalizer features selectable HD/SD modes and allows extensive audio adjustment without loss in audio quality. Using a finger on the touchscreen, you can manipulate the frequency response curve into any shape you like, tweaking bass, mid-bass, mid-range, and treble frequencies with precision. In HD mode, a high-precision 64-bit HD equalizer boasts 16,384 bands of FIR equalization to reveal even the subtlest musical nuances in your favorite albums. Memory presets allow you to name and save EQ curves for quick and easy retrieval.


----------



## RKML0007

I am thoroughly impressed with the sound quality and deceptively powerful authority the Mojo exudes when paired with my Alpha Primes. It handily outclasses my DX90>PB2 portable rig in every way. Immediately apparent was the vast improvement with intelligibility for both vocals and instruments. As others have reported, the clarity is phenomenal. For me, the Mojo delivers the goods and substantially upgraded my listening experience to date. I've been happy with a somewhat minimalist approach since joining Head-Fi. But after sampling better sound made possible through Mojo the past few weeks, I knew the time had finally come to venture forth into previously uncharted territory of transportable and desktop goodness that emerged during 2015. Can't wait to hear how well the Ether C's play with Mojo.


----------



## sabloke

I love my metal, especially prog genre, mostly because of its intricate drumming. Mojo takes listening to another level! The detail, the texture of every kick are just fabulous. I'm sure this is how Haake and Pert would like their sound check


----------



## x RELIC x

dminor said:


> Does anyone know the specific op-amp used in Mojo? Thanks




No opamp in the signal path. The output is the discrete analogue stage right from the DAC. No seperate 'amp section' like in traditional DAC/amps.


----------



## DMinor

x relic x said:


> No opamp in the signal path. The output is the discrete analogue stage right from the DAC. No seperate 'amp section' like in traditional DAC/amps.


 
  
 Could that be the difference made special for Mojo? I think/guess it's about power (consumption of supply & output of power), in addition to low noise/distortion.


----------



## Heartsmart

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] Does anyone know where I can find a short cable that works between ibasso dx90 and Mojo ?[/color]
```


----------



## x RELIC x

dminor said:


> Could that be the difference made special for Mojo? I think/guess it's about power (consumption of supply & output of power), in addition to low noise/distortion.




I believe it's the resolution and the very accurate timing and transients from Rob's WTA filters and FPGA taps that technically provide an order of magnitude better sonic reproduction of the original performance over off the shelf solutions like Sabre, Cirrus, Wolfson, etc., and the fact that there is VERY little after that in the signal path to add distortion that gives the Mojo its magic sauce. The Mojo is specifically tuned to be a little smoother than the Hugo given its intended portable purpose, and I personally love the tuning.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> dminor said:
> 
> 
> > Could that be the difference made special for Mojo? I think/guess it's about power (consumption of supply & output of power), in addition to low noise/distortion.
> ...


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> andrewh13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought. Why do other DAC/headphone amps have amp sections when Hugo/Mojo get by without one, and many including Chord say it is more transparent? Have Chord got the patent for ampless amps
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

heartsmart said:


> ```
> [color=rgb(33,33,33)]
> Does anyone know where I can find a short cable that works between ibasso dx90 and Mojo ?
> [/color]
> ```




As the title of the thread says, check the first post. There's a whole section on coaxial connections. Also, you may want to look at the Mojo Wiki, also linked in that post.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info#post_11992416


----------



## Heartsmart

Thanks!


----------



## DMinor

Simplicity is a beauty. There is no doubt an audio path with less components will yield a cleaner sound with less distortion. From my experience, the power makes a huge difference to dynamics as a result of simple and clean audio path.


----------



## Currawong

yoyorast10 said:


> Is this a good choice for desktop usage mainly? thinking of getting this or the ifi micro idsd.


 
  
 I've been using it directly with HD800s lately.
  


singleended58 said:


> mrderrick said:
> 
> 
> > I also have the Pelican 1020 and find it fits perfect when put sideways, very snug and doesn't move. Could add some foam to stop my SE846 from moving around though.
> ...


 
  
  There's enough space on top for a DAP easily.  I have an AK100 strapped to mine when I put it in the case. I don't like to remove the optical cable (to avoid dropping or damaging it) so I have mine going the other direction.


----------



## audionewbi

Here is some nudity for all you chord pervs, and no it is not mine please dont void my warranty

source:https://twitter.com/fixerhpa

I highly recommend you guys to check out the link abotve, this person is putting mojo into some serious testing, so far the reports of him states nothing put perfection. Ofcourse use google to translate the source.


----------



## Mython

In continuing the earlier discussion _on the previous page_, and _above_, here is some more detail which may be of interest to some of you...
  
  
 Please note that the following quote was posted in the 2qute DAC thread, and is referring to the Hugo, so please exercise some discretion in that the Hugo is not 100% identical to the Mojo, but the majority of this information does apply equally-well to the Mojo:
  
  


rob watts said:


> analogmusic said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Rob
> ...


----------



## Skyyyeman

Cases for Mojo -- Aside from the Pelican cases, there are various soft cases used mainly for small digital cameras such as this one:
  





  
 This is a Pearstone Onyx 260 camera pouch. It's deep enough to carry my AK120 and Mojo stack and is soft on the inside with a decent amount of padding. Here's a link to one at B&H:
  
 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=pearstone+onyx+260&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## charlie0904

Is there any difference in using different dap with mojo? Like ak100 with mojo vs mobile hp with mojo.


----------



## oliverpool

shigzeo said:


> So, no one else's Mojo has turned into a mini speaker?




Actually I believed that I experienced this before. But I am not sure. 

When I first got the unit connected to my desktop speaker. I had the wrong input selected on my amp. I ended up turning up my jriver volume and the mojo volume up to max. And I thought I heard a very low low volume of the song playing. I then found out I had the wrong input. Lowered the volume and corrected it. Never thought much about it till now......


----------



## oliverpool

equedadoii said:


> has anyone bought from ghentaudio?
> 
> just taking a look at some usb to micro b cables as 1.) mojo provides one cable and 2.) i'd like to see if improved cables provide some degree of fidelity beyond what substantial clarity mojo already provides.
> 
> ...




I have some cables from them. Really good quality stuff. The USB ones are well build. Their rca connectors are solid but a little loose fitting though.


----------



## equedadoii

oliverpool said:


> I have some cables from them. Really good quality stuff. The USB ones are well build. Their rca connectors are solid but a little loose fitting though.


 
 have you noticed a marked difference in sound with the micro b cable?


----------



## JACONE

So I had the Mojo fed by my AK120  through sys concept optical cable outputting to my K10s for two weeks and can honestly say it does sound superb.
 I feel bad for my ZX2 since it's not getting any use but it's hard to put down the Mojo/AK 120 combo.
  
  
 I think this is end-game for me! I could spend more $$$ for marginal gains but not interested!
  
 I'm sure many of you have came to the same realization thus not alone here!


----------



## georgelai57

The words "end game" do not apply to any hobby.


----------



## Currawong

In Japan, we have a very, very cool case maker that.... well, just browse the site. You don't need to read Japanese to understand any of it, the pictures say everything.
  
 http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_earphone_case_hard/index.html
 http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_chord_mojo_player/index_2.html


----------



## stevemiddie

currawong said:


> In Japan, we have a very, very cool case maker that.... well, just browse the site. You don't need to read Japanese to understand any of it, the pictures say everything.
> 
> http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_earphone_case_hard/index.html
> http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_chord_mojo_player/index_2.html


 
  
 Dam!  They ship internationally?


----------



## joshk4

psikey said:


> My first significant jump in audio was purchasing Shure SE846's and to be honest I've never looked for anything else since (previous notable ones were Klipsch X10i then Shure SE530/535's).
> 
> Then tried various smartphones as sources then a few mobile DAC/AMP's such as the Dragonfly and HA-2 but didn't think they were a significant jump, but then though I'd try the Mojo based on Hugo feedback and again I got the big smile moment.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah this is how I feel as well, but I jumped from IE 80 to IE 800 and found that noticeable step up and that wow moment.
  
 I too got the HA-2 and was quite impressed but not like "wow". Then I read rave reviews about the Chord Mojo blowing the HA-2 out of the water, that I wanted to see what the fuss is about and how big of an improvement it is.
  
 When I got it, this is where I went "wow" and notice the step up and this is why now I believe that headphones/iems goes hand in hand with DAC/Amp and it is just as important.
  
 Chord Mojo has really done it with this product.


----------



## Currawong

stevemiddie said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > In Japan, we have a very, very cool case maker that.... well, just browse the site. You don't need to read Japanese to understand any of it, the pictures say everything.
> ...


 
  
 Sadly no. It takes a lot of self-control not to simply blow $1k on their gear. I can easily pick out half-a-dozen things that would be incredibly useful for me. I'll probably get a box for IEMs and a DAP and/or Mojo.


----------



## stevemiddie

currawong said:


> Sadly no. It takes a lot of self-control not to simply blow $1k on their gear. I can easily pick out half-a-dozen things that would be incredibly useful for me. I'll probably get a box for IEMs and a DAP and/or Mojo.


 
  
 How sad    That is a great box for IEM's so I now have something else to start tracking down.


----------



## all999

currawong said:


> In Japan, we have a very, very cool case maker that.... well, just browse the site. You don't need to read Japanese to understand any of it, the pictures say everything.
> 
> http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_earphone_case_hard/index.html
> http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_chord_mojo_player/index_2.html




Wow! Need this one.



Any thoughts how to get it shipped to Europe?


----------



## Currawong

I'll have a chat to them sometime. One of the guys speaks English. 
  
 Aside from that, I've posted my *review*, an extended version of what I wrote in the Gift Guide. The main take-away is that I don't find it sounds inferior to the Hugo now, but feel it has improved with use, and I've added some of what has already been mentioned recently in this thread and Wiki, and a few pictures.
  
 Something I didn't add was that I received my Lavricable cable today.  I might be smoking the proverbial, but I felt Onkyo HF Player + the cable + Airplane mode got the best results from my iPhone, listening with HD800s. Not anything I reckon I'd pass any kind of test on let alone care about outside my house (except the cable is more convenient). Since I nabbed that 200GB card in the Black Friday deal I'll probably stick with the AK100 for portable use for the most part.


----------



## Ike1985

currawong said:


> I've been using it directly with HD800s lately.
> 
> 
> There's enough space on top for a DAP easily.  I have an AK100 strapped to mine when I put it in the case. I don't like to remove the optical cable (to avoid dropping or damaging it) so I have mine going the other direction.




Can you also fit a plastic dehumidifier?


----------



## Ike1985

currawong said:


> I'll have a chat to them sometime. One of the guys speaks English.
> 
> Aside from that, I've posted my *review*, an extended version of what I wrote in the Gift Guide. The main take-away is that I don't find it sounds inferior to the Hugo now, but feel it has improved with use, and I've added some of what has already been mentioned recently in this thread and Wiki, and a few pictures.
> 
> Something I didn't add was that I received my Lavricable cable today.  I might be smoking the proverbial, but I felt Onkyo HF Player + the cable + Airplane mode got the best results from my iPhone, listening with HD800s. Not anything I reckon I'd pass any kind of test on let alone care about outside my house (except the cable is more convenient). Since I nabbed that 200GB card in the Black Friday deal I'll probably stick with the AK100 for portable use for the most part.




Coming from you: "not inferior to Hugo", holy crap. This has to be one of the best deals in audiophile gear ever.


----------



## tkteo

georgelai57 said:


> The words "end game" do not apply to any hobby.


 
 When we consider the improvements in FPGA technology, and the size of the Mojo, there is space both literally and figuratively to produce a subsequent DAC that is in between the size of Mojo and Hugo and incorporate features that trickle down from desktop devices such as the DAVE and the Chordette 2Qute.
  
 And I know I will be darn tempted to buy such a device.


----------



## jamestux

Quick question, I know it's not the correct place to ask but I kind of line in this thread now! 

I'm looking for q some new IEMs and am trying to make a shortlist, I am thinking IE800, Shure 846 or Noble Savant - does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions that they can share after using them with the mojo?

In terms of musical taste - anything!! My family are forced to listen to classical, rock and electro on a daily basis but I also listen to soul, acoustic and jazz a lot of the time so "all rounder" is key for me! I like clarity but not an overemphasised fatiguing sound.

Thanks!


----------



## mscott58

jamestux said:


> Quick question, I know it's not the correct place to ask but I kind of line in this thread now!
> 
> I'm looking for q some new IEMs and am trying to make a shortlist, I am thinking IE800, Shure 846 or Noble Savant - does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions that they can share after using them with the mojo?
> 
> ...




Noble K10 is the best all-rounder IMHO and works great with the Mojo.


----------



## aamefford

currawong said:


> In Japan, we have a very, very cool case maker that.... well, just browse the site. You don't need to read Japanese to understand any of it, the pictures say everything.
> 
> http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_earphone_case_hard/index.html
> http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_chord_mojo_player/index_2.html


 

@moedawg140 needs to see the earphone hard case - he always has a PILE of high end iems at meets.


----------



## koziakauzu

all999 said:


> Any thoughts how to get it shipped to Europe?



You can use a forwarding company that will ship stuff you buy from Japanese merchant sites (amazon etc)
I've ordered the small plate they make for the mojo that protect it and avoid unintentional pressing on the buttons.
It's still on the way but I already received my really cheap second hand Ak100 mk2 that way


----------



## Matter

Does the source matter for the mojo?
 If I were to feed it using my android phone vs zx1 for example?
  
 Thanks


----------



## moedawg140

aamefford said:


> @moedawg140
> needs to see the earphone hard case - he always has a PILE of high end iems at meets.




I've been working on this. I have an aluminum IEM case similar to the one mentioned that I've taken to meets that never got used aside from holding extra third party cables and tips. The issue with cases like the one mentioned (and my aluminum case) is that there are not a lot of slots for a multitude of IEMs. Also, having a few in each slot and constantly wrapping them up and putting them in and out isn't very efficient to say the least. Cases are actually a huge issue for me when showing IEMs. With that said, If I'm able to show IEMs at the next meet, I would more than likely want to purchase IEM stands like FAD does at meets and forgo all of the cases completely.


----------



## Mython

matter said:


> Does the source matter for the mojo?
> If I were to feed it using my android phone vs zx1 for example?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
  
 No, 99% no difference .
  
 Only significant exception I've seen (but haven't heard personally), is that quite a few people seem to feel that the Questyle QP1R has a poorly-implemented optical output.
  
  
 Other than that, you are very unlikely to notice a significant difference in SQ between using an android phone and a ZX1, when feeding the Mojo.
  
  
 If you are a high-res fan and have lots of DSD, then you might wish to dig a bit deeper, on the finer points of what hardware is precisely capable of what, but considering that the ZX1 only has 64gb _non-expandable_ memory, I doubt DSD would be especially high on the agenda.
  
 The only substantial concern with using the ZX1 is that the ZX1 battery does tend to drain quite quickly when using the digital-out. Please note that this is not the fault of the DAC (it happens with _*any*_ DAC you connect to the ZX1s digital output).
  
  
 If you have any further questions, or if you have any specific requirements, feel free to ask and I, or someone else, will help.


----------



## Sound Eq

hello everyone, can please anyone tell me why i am not getting any sound out of poweramp or neutron music player
 using the mojo, so far the mojo only works with uapp and onkyo hf player
  
 is there something i am missing here, i am using a galaxy note 3


----------



## koziakauzu

sound eq said:


> hello everyone, can please anyone tell me why i am not getting any sound out of poweramp or neutron music player
> using the mojo, so far the mojo only works with uapp and onkyo hf player
> 
> is there something i am missing here, i am using a galaxy note 3




On my z5 I have to ignore the connection pop up or force close Hf player to play from Apple Music / stock player / Google music if that helps


----------



## Sound Eq

koziakauzu said:


> On my z5 I have to ignore the connection pop up or force close Hf player to play from Apple Music / stock player / Google music if that helps


 
 sorry i do not know why with my note 3 poweramp and neutron do not work
  
 with my lg v10 and mojo neutron and poweramp work
  
 very strange


----------



## stefanolandesca

How do these stack up against the Oppo ha-2? As of now Im torn between the two


----------



## heliuscc

I caved in and bought one today, it's amazing. Had RSA shadow and Sony A15. At the moment using DX50 with mojo. Oh and Noble Savants. Will listen more when properly charged.
Listened to a it of various hi res flac and dsd, and just my older flac. the Mojo is the best sounding portable device I've ever had, but then I'm not that rich.


----------



## Mython

stefanolandesca said:


> How do these stack up against the Oppo ha-2? As of now Im torn between the two


 
  
  
  
 The biggest advantage of the ha-2 is slim form-factor, but, in terms of SQ, Mojo is, arguably, the better choice:
  
 Plenty of discussion if you do a thread search:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=ha-2&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=784602&advanced=1


----------



## GreenBow

nitrile said:


> It says no ASIO devices available for me.


 

 I just received an idea about using Foobar but I think everyone will have already done it. I don't know enough to know enough though so I will post it here. I hope it's a cure for the missing second of new tracks. (However I suspect that everyone needs the suggestion enabled to even have the Mojo+Foobar working.)
 http://www.asus.com/microsite/essence/tutorialpage/Foobar2000-ASIO.html


----------



## stefanolandesca

Thanks for the input. Do you have an idea where can I buy the safest option for the Chord Mojo? Moon Audio also sells them. I can order from ebay but i fear its too risky. I live in Qatar by the way.


----------



## mscott58

koziakauzu said:


> You can use a forwarding company that will ship stuff you buy from Japanese merchant sites (amazon etc)
> I've ordered the small plate they make for the mojo that protect it and avoid unintentional pressing on the buttons.
> It's still on the way but I already received my really cheap second hand Ak100 mk2 that way




I made one of those "plates" myself. Just got some carbon-fiber wrap to cover it. Cheers


----------



## koziakauzu

mscott58 said:


> I made one of those "plates" myself. Just got some carbon-fiber wrap to cover it. Cheers



I have thought about making my own too, but the lack of material, laziness, other stuff to get from Amazon.jp and current low yen exchange rate made me order it instead


----------



## Watcherq

jamestux said:


> Quick question, I know it's not the correct place to ask but I kind of line in this thread now!
> 
> I'm looking for q some new IEMs and am trying to make a shortlist, I am thinking IE800, Shure 846 or Noble Savant - does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions that they can share after using them with the mojo?
> 
> ...


 
 I'm using a very well used Shure 846 with my Mojo.  Very nice as many on this thread can confirm.  It is past 2am here and I'm still listening to Vivaldi's 4 Season via JRMC and it is awesome especially if you love string instruments.  I gotta get some sleep as I'm just recovering from a cold and I want to go to the Mook festival here...


----------



## AudioBear

jamestux said:


> Quick question, I know it's not the correct place to ask but I kind of line in this thread now!
> 
> I'm looking for q some new IEMs and am trying to make a shortlist, I am thinking IE800, Shure 846 or Noble Savant - does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions that they can share after using them with the mojo?
> 
> ...


 

 There's a post over in the 1964 Ears Adel IEMs thread that suggests the 64 Ears A12 (post #2873).  I haven't heard the combination but I have the A12s.  I find them absolutely outstanding in every way.  BTW, they are not bass heavy as a few have suggested but when there's bass on the track they can hit with impact like having a subwoofer.  I am not a bass head and I love them.  A10s may be more neutral.  U10s and U12s aren't custom and therefore cost less.
  
 I am going to order a Mojo and test this for myself.  Any of you who are interested in an ifi Micro iDSD at a good price check out my listing in the classifieds (wifi Micro iDSD).  You can help me buy a Mojo if you buy it from me, I just can't accumulate anymore gear.


----------



## SearchOfSub

currawong said:


> I'll have a chat to them sometime. One of the guys speaks English.
> 
> Aside from that, I've posted my *review*, an extended version of what I wrote in the Gift Guide. The main take-away is that I don't find it sounds inferior to the Hugo now, but feel it has improved with use, and I've added some of what has already been mentioned recently in this thread and Wiki, and a few pictures.
> 
> Something I didn't add was that I received my Lavricable cable today.  I might be smoking the proverbial, but I felt Onkyo HF Player + the cable + Airplane mode got the best results from my iPhone, listening with HD800s. Not anything I reckon I'd pass any kind of test on let alone care about outside my house (except the cable is more convenient). Since I nabbed that 200GB card in the Black Friday deal I'll probably stick with the AK100 for portable use for the most part.




I too always found better cables improve sound in majority of cases Currawong!


----------



## GreenBow

Please can I ask a silly question? I don't know enough about how it all works. With reading about how some music playing software has problems playing with the Mojo, e.g. Foobar missing the first second.
  
 1. I wondered does the Mojo work with Windows sounds.
  
 2. If I want to watch a DVD on my computer will it work with Windows Media Centre. Plus other players like VLC or Cyberlink Power DVD.


----------



## spook76

searchofsub said:


> I too always found better cables improve sound in majority of cases Currawong!




I agree with Amos. I may also be smoking something funny but the combination of iPod Touch (in airplane mode) + Lavricable interconnect + Onkyo HF Player sounds fantastic. 

I spent two days transferring my music library over to iTunes then onto Onkyo. I have tried TuneShell, Neutron, Golden Ears and FLAC Player apps for iDevices and Onkyo is the best combination of UI and sound. Further, it is the only application specifically mentioned by Chord in the Mojo manual so the synergy may be more than user preference.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I always found the difference to be going wireless vs. wired soundwise. Not as profound ofcourse, but maybe 1/3 of the difference or maybe even upto 2/3 on good quality cable. My system simply do not feel complete without my "exotic" cables to my ears nowadays.


----------



## zinphi03

Hi,
 Simple question:
 I only use my Mojo in places where power is available. So I could simply let the Mojo plugged in all time (while playing and when powered off). Now I'm wondering if that is advisable regarding battery life and playback quality? I mean I know that keeping the battery fully charged all time is somehow stressfull to lithium batteries, but charging-discharging also reduces the life of it... Next thing is, that the charging currents may theoretically induce some hf noise into the playback circuits and therefore diminish audio quality...
  
 Any advices or expiriences?


----------



## oliverpool

equedadoii said:


> have you noticed a marked difference in sound with the micro b cable?




Frankly, I have to say no. I was using a pretty decent well shielded cable before. The Ghent is even better and I could not say I heard any difference after installing it. The mojo seems to be pretty resistant to any USB cable jitter issues. 

I got the Ghent mainly because it's well built, fairly enough, and comes in the length I wanted.


----------



## x RELIC x

zinphi03 said:


> Hi,
> Simple question:
> I only use my Mojo in places where power is available. So I could simply let the Mojo plugged in all time (while playing and when powered off). Now I'm wondering if that is advisable regarding battery life and playback quality? I mean I know that keeping the battery fully charged all time is somehow stressfull to lithium batteries, but charging-discharging also reduces the life of it... Next thing is, that the charging currents may theoretically induce some hf noise into the playback circuits and therefore diminish audio quality...
> 
> Any advices or expiriences?




Batteries always have a finite life and whether you cycle them or keep them stressed at a full charge your batteries will always die eventually. Chord has confidently stated a 10 year battery life under regular use. What more is there to say? My take on the matter is that it's better to cycle the battery through the charge, yet others don't care about leaving it plugged in all the time and Chord's battery protection circuitry seems to be well implemented in this regard. My suggestion is to just use it and enjoy it in the manner that suits you best.


----------



## masterpfa

koziakauzu said:


> You can use a forwarding company that will ship stuff you buy from Japanese merchant sites (amazon etc)


 
 Can I ask for some clarity on this. If I was to purchase from Amazon.jp would I need to use the services of a third party to have it posted to the UK or will amazon.jp post any items purchased directly to me.

 Could you suggest any such reputable 'forwarding' companies?
 Thanks


----------



## AndrewH13

jamestux said:


> Quick question, I know it's not the correct place to ask but I kind of line in this thread now!
> 
> I'm looking for q some new IEMs and am trying to make a shortlist, I am thinking IE800, Shure 846 or Noble Savant - does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions that they can share after using them with the mojo?
> 
> ...




For Rock 846s, Acoustic and Jazz ie800s. But seriously I can listen to all genres on both and enjoy. Paired with mojo, they let the music shine through. Savants I had high expectations for but they sounded uninspiring to me, K10s were far more my kettle of fish.


----------



## masterpfa

zinphi03 said:


> Hi,
> Simple question:
> I only use my Mojo in places where power is available. So I could simply let the Mojo plugged in all time (while playing and when powered off). Now I'm wondering if that is advisable regarding battery life and playback quality? I mean I know that keeping the battery fully charged all time is somehow stressfull to lithium batteries, but charging-discharging also reduces the life of it...
> Any advices or expiriences?


 
 I know the Mojo will turn off charging once the battery is full, this in itself may help prolong the battery but time will tell.


----------



## Mython

stefanolandesca said:


> Thanks for the input. Do you have an idea where can I buy the safest option for the Chord Mojo? Moon Audio also sells them. I can order from ebay but i fear its too risky. I live in Qatar by the way.


 
  
 I'm not sure of your best option, for shipping to Qatar, but I suspect you are not the only person living in Qatar who has purchased a Mojo.
  
 You might try asking distributors for advice on which retailer to choose:
  
 www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/1050#post_12005417


----------



## heliuscc

masterpfa said:


> Can I ask for some clarity on this. If I was to purchase from Amazon.jp would I need to use the services of a third party to have it posted to the UK or will amazon.jp post any items purchased directly to me.
> 
> 
> Could you suggest any such reputable 'forwarding' companies?
> ...



Check aramex on the App Store, they do shop and ship


----------



## GreenBow

zinphi03 said:


> Hi,
> Simple question:
> I only use my Mojo in places where power is available. So I could simply let the Mojo plugged in all time (while playing and when powered off). Now I'm wondering if that is advisable regarding battery life and playback quality? I mean I know that keeping the battery fully charged all time is somehow stressfull to lithium batteries, but charging-discharging also reduces the life of it... Next thing is, that the charging currents may theoretically induce some hf noise into the playback circuits and therefore diminish audio quality...
> 
> Any advices or expiriences?


 

 Rob Watts's description of how the battery works is currently post #4596 at the moment I think. Basically once the battery is full no more charge goes onto it. It would make sense then to discharge the battery yourself ocasionally.


----------



## yoyorast10

This + a phone or a high end dap.. decisions..


----------



## heliuscc

yoyorast10 said:


> This + a phone or a high end dap.. decisions..


Get this, with its inputs you can then make a decision on a player. I'm veering towards a USB DAP next, maybe the pioneer or onkyo. Android based so no real difference to a phone.


----------



## tkteo

yoyorast10 said:


> This + a phone or a high end dap.. decisions..


 
 Mojo in my admittedly biased opinion. I am surprised by its ability to extract the detail from my favourite music on a daily basis.


----------



## Currawong

If you're after those VanNuys cases, maybe try http://Kuboten.com. The owner lives down the road from me -- I met him through Head-Fi.


----------



## koziakauzu

masterpfa said:


> Could you suggest any such reputable 'forwarding' companies?
> 
> Thanks




PM sent


----------



## jamestux

greenbow said:


> Please can I ask a silly question? I don't know enough about how it all works. With reading about how some music playing software has problems playing with the Mojo, e.g. Foobar missing the first second.
> 
> 1. I wondered does the Mojo work with Windows sounds.
> 
> 2. If I want to watch a DVD on my computer will it work with Windows Media Centre. Plus other players like VLC or Cyberlink Power DVD.



Hello again! Your computer treats it as the sound card so yes you can play any audio through it as normal. That foobar issue is and odd one though


----------



## Nitrile

Still having the Foobar issue by the way. Seems to be the case with Spotify too. When getting audio alerts through Windows, half the length of the alert is cut off too. It almost seems like the circuitry on the Mojo takes awhile to kick in after receiving a signal. Or could it be a driver problem?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

currawong said:


>


 

  I just ordered my Mojo. Wanna pit it head to head with my iFi micro and nano. I imagine the power will fall between the 2.
 My question is will most any mini USB to mini usb work? I gotta buy a special one from Yobodashi?


----------



## sabloke

I am using a $4 USB micro to A OTG + cable that came with the Mojo. Works perfectly with my G4. Any USB micro to A works with PCs.
  
 Oh, you'll love the Mojo base I'm sure. Put some planars on and crank the volume right up. EDM, rap, sludge metal, prog metal, you name it, the Mojo brings those drums alive.


----------



## AndrewH13

hawaiibadboy said:


> I just ordered my Mojo. Wanna pit it head to head with my iFi micro and nano. I imagine the power will fall between the 2.


 
  
 Hi there HBB, seen the light . Can I have your Mojo Rory Gallagher mod? Just joking, before anyone thinks I'm serious. Hope you like it mate.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

andrewh13 said:


> Hi there HBB, seen the light . Can I have your Mojo Rory Gallagher mod? Just joking, before anyone thinks I'm serious. Hope you like it mate.


 

 Been a while since i seen so much praise heaped on an item that is not stupid crazy expensive so I'm going for it. Somebody please tell me I don't need a Moon audio cable for this to work with my Note 4.


----------



## NZtechfreak

hawaiibadboy said:


> Been a while since i seen so much praise heaped on an item that is not stupid crazy expensive so I'm going for it. Somebody please tell me I don't need a Moon audio cable for this to work with my Note 4.




Using with Note 4 here, $2 OTG cables work fine.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

nztechfreak said:


> Using with Note 4 here, $2 OTG cables work fine.


 

 Thank you bro


----------



## Nitrile

massacare said:


> Subscribed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Has anyone contacted Chord about this?
 My primary rig is a Windows PC. 
 It happens in any software program, not just Foobar. Tried JRiver too, outputting through ASIO, KS and DirectSound.
  
 Works absolutely flawlessly on my Macbook (which I use for work) with Audirvana and Spotify.


----------



## Rob Watts

nitrile said:


> Still having the Foobar issue by the way. Seems to be the case with Spotify too. When getting audio alerts through Windows, half the length of the alert is cut off too. It almost seems like the circuitry on the Mojo takes awhile to kick in after receiving a signal. Or could it be a driver problem?



Mojo in common with Hugo has a mute function . This occurs when the usb changes sample rate or switches to dsd. This is to eliminating the huge bangs that some os creates. Losing half a second is better than losing your headphone drivers.... Rob


----------



## Sound Eq

can i connect the mojo to ak100ii via otg usb cable or only optical


----------



## Sound Eq

hawaiibadboy said:


> Thank you bro


 
 dont forget to use v4a and get the bass out man, it was such a revalation when i used v4a and mojo
  
 my steup is 
  
 note 3--- mojo-- shure 846 the bass man the bass was huge, i tried subwoofer in v4a and man what a bass


----------



## howdy

Question,
So if one where to buy the newest Ipod touch with the newest fw do you still need a cck? I thought I read somewhere in this thread that you don't need one anymore. It would be great to have an Ipod/Mojo streaming Tidal with out all the extra cables.


----------



## stevemiddie

stefanolandesca said:


> Thanks for the input. Do you have an idea where can I buy the safest option for the Chord Mojo? Moon Audio also sells them. I can order from ebay but i fear its too risky. I live in Qatar by the way.


 
  
 PM sent


----------



## mscott58

sound eq said:


> can i connect the mojo to ak100ii via otg usb cable or only optical


 
 The only outputs are analog audio or optical digital, so to use with the Mojo you have to use the optical output. 
  
 The only USB connection for the AK100II is an input. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## heliuscc

Ok, I've had a play with the mojo now, and very pleased. But I do have a question.
Am I right in saying up to 192 optical and coax are fine?
And that to go over those bitrates you have to use usb?
Z series compact phone looks great value next to some daps


----------



## mscott58

howdy said:


> Question,
> So if one where to buy the newest Ipod touch with the newest fw do you still need a cck? I thought I read somewhere in this thread that you don't need one anymore. It would be great to have an Ipod/Mojo streaming Tidal with out all the extra cables.




Nope, still need the CCK (or one of the hacked cables) for anything from Apple. Cheers


----------



## headwhacker

Has anyone tried to compare Hugo and Mojo with volume level tightly matched? As in tight at the voltage level (not by ear). Coz I can't catch any difference from the comparison I did this afternoon. (USB input only).


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

sound eq said:


> dont forget to use v4a and get the bass out man, it was such a revalation when i used v4a and mojo
> 
> my steup is
> 
> note 3--- mojo-- shure 846 the bass man the bass was huge, i tried subwoofer in v4a and man what a bass


 

  Oh....I plan on doing that


----------



## Sound Eq

hawaiibadboy said:


> Oh....I plan on doing that


 
 i want to you to just remember that the tiny size of the mojo should be taken in your consideration when u evaluate it as a whole package, now for me i am in love with for my iems, its magical with v4a
  
 now with my lcd2 which drove crazy even with my ifi dsd micro and alo mk3 B i can not get what I want to hear, i long time ago admitted it was the worst decision for me to but the lcd as the bass to me simply is not to my liking
  
 i am looking for a full size headphone that sounds like the shure 846 or sony z5 but in full size and bye bye lcd2


----------



## GreenBow

jamestux said:


> Hello again! Your computer treats it as the sound card so yes you can play any audio through it as normal. That foobar issue is and odd one though


 
  
 Thank you for confirmation.
  
 I was going to go back and edit my post that you replied to. I was going to say that I worked out that Mojo does work with Windows functions. I remembered that someone was mentioning in the past on this thread that playing Steam games works. 
  
 However thank you again. I decided to leave that post as it was, so that others wondering the obvious had a reference and confimation.
  
 The Foobar one is making me nervous. @Nitrile seems to be experienceing a problem with JRiver too which is even more worrying. I was coming round to the idea of having to spend about £35 on JRiver. Therefor scrapping my free Media Go. I am sure someone would assure me that JRiver is worth the money though in some way.


----------



## Sound Eq

the best 3 things i bought so far since my start a year about 2 years ago
  
 is the mojo, followed by the headstage 5tx, and ak100ii for my iems ( shure 846 + sony z5 ) 
  
 mojo--- note 3---- shure 836  ( 10/10 )
  
 ak100--- headstage 5tx--- shure 846 ( 9/10 )


----------



## spook76

howdy said:


> Question,
> So if one where to buy the newest Ipod touch with the newest fw do you still need a cck? I thought I read somewhere in this thread that you don't need one anymore. It would be great to have an Ipod/Mojo streaming Tidal with out all the extra cables.




While admittedly a pirated cable, the Lavricable interconnect is an elegant solution. 



Further, the Lavricable has survived a major iOS update from 9.1 to 9.2 and still functions flawlessly.


----------



## Mython

spook76 said:


> While admittedly a pirated cable, the Lavricable interconnect is an elegant solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Further, the Lavricable has survived a major iOS update from 9.1 to 9.2 and still functions flawlessly.


 
  
  
 (this isn't *'aimed'* at you,_ personally_, Spook76; it's just a few thoughts relating to what you said)
  
  
  
 I consider the whole implementation of CCK (and the associated disclosure requirements for would-be CCK licensees) to be extremely selfish and disingenuous, on Apple's part, anyway, so I view Fiio's and Lavricable's efforts to circumvent it to be more libertarian than illegitimate.


----------



## spook76

mython said:


> (this isn't *'aimed'* at you, _personally_, Spook76; it's just a few thoughts relating to what you said)
> 
> 
> 
> I consider the whole implementation of CCK (and the associated disclosure requirements for would-be CCK licensees) to be extremely selfish and disingenuous, on Apple's part, anyway, so I view Fiio's and Lavricable's efforts to circumvent it to be more libertarian than illegitimate.



Mython I could not agree more. I hate the whole MFI certification and I agree it is a libertarian solution.


----------



## jynxed

sound eq said:


> i want to you to just remember that the tiny size of the mojo should be taken in your consideration when u evaluate it as a whole package, now for me i am in love with for my iems, its magical with v4a
> 
> now with my lcd2 which drove crazy even with my ifi dsd micro and alo mk3 B i can not get what I want to hear, i long time ago admitted it was the worst decision for me to but the lcd as the bass to me simply is not to my liking
> 
> *i am looking for a full size headphone that sounds like the shure 846 *or sony z5 but in full size and bye bye lcd2




If you ever find this please pm me, would like very much to find this myself.


----------



## AudioBear

mython said:


> (this isn't *'aimed'* at you,_ personally_, Spook76; it's just a few thoughts relating to what you said)
> 
> 
> 
> I consider the whole implementation of CCK (and the associated disclosure requirements for would-be CCK licensees) to be extremely selfish and disingenuous, on Apple's part, anyway, so I view Fiio's and Lavricable's efforts to circumvent it to be more libertarian than illegitimate.


 

 It certainly seems like Apple is trying to make sure that phones and tablets don't replace computer sales.  Not only is it hard to get USB I/O, there is little help for I/O and files in general.  I'm sure they would argue back that's because iOS wasn't designed as a computer operating system and lacks the features and capabilities to be one.  Microsoft and others are forcing Apple to re-think the line between i-devices and computers.  We shouldn't need to be even discussing this in an age when our refrigerators and ovens have CPUs and are on-line.
  
 I'm just happy there's any kind of work-around to Apple's intrasigence on this issue.  I half expect them to sue some seller of the "illicit" cables.  To be clear I own many iDevices and computers and am not anti-Apple, I just think they have missed the train on issues like this one.  They can also be very Draconian in shaping a world that profits only Apple--no doubt about that.


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> (this isn't *'aimed'* at you, _personally_, Spook76; it's just a few thoughts relating to what you said)
> 
> 
> 
> I consider the whole implementation of CCK (and the associated disclosure requirements for would-be CCK licensees) to be extremely selfish and disingenuous, on Apple's part, anyway, so I view Fiio's and Lavricable's efforts to circumvent it to be more libertarian than illegitimate.




I tend to agree as well. Main reason for pointing it out is just in case Apple does something with the system that makes the cables not compatible then people risk getting stuck with no recourse. Hope this doesn't happen but good to be aware of. Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> i want to you to just remember that the tiny size of the mojo should be taken in your consideration when u evaluate it as a whole package, now for me i am in love with for my iems, its magical with v4a
> 
> now with my lcd2 which drove crazy even with my ifi dsd micro and alo mk3 B i can not get what I want to hear, i long time ago admitted it was the worst decision for me to but the lcd as the bass to me simply is not to my liking
> 
> *i am looking for a full size headphone that sounds like the shure 846 or sony z5 but in full size and bye bye lcd2*




Ever listen to the Vmoda m-100? Sounded quite good with the Mojo, lots of bass which is too much for my daily preference compared to the LCD-2. I'd say about +6 dB in comparison.


----------



## u2u2

jynxed said:


> If you ever find this please pm me, would like very much to find this myself.


 
 Hykhleif and Jynxed:
  
 As a user of both the Shure SE846 and Sony Z5 IEMs I don't think any full size headphone can sound like both as each IEM has a very different sound signature. I was very keen on getting a pair of Audeze LCDs but got seized with indecision as to which model. The strong US dollar put local prices into the stratosphere. Questions dealing with quality control raised on this forum were troubling. I found my solution in a pair of Sennheiser HD800s. Quality, reasonably affordable, and a fine match for the Mojo and my other kit. Might work for your tastes as well. Good luck.


----------



## x RELIC x

[@]hykhleif[/@], a couple more suggestions may be the Nighthawks or the Dharma. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## legcramp

What cable should I be using to output line out signal to my Audeze's RCA input? Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## bflat

legcramp said:


> What cable should I be using to output line out signal to my Audeze's RCA input? Any recommendations? Thanks


 
 http://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-3-5mm-Mini-Plug-to-2-RCA-Adapter-Hard/dp/B003VJX2F2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1450055710&sr=8-2&keywords=audioquest+rca+to+3.5
  
 This plus your choice of RCA cable which you probably have already.


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> Mojo in common with Hugo has a mute function . This occurs when the usb changes sample rate or switches to dsd. This is to eliminating the huge bangs that some os creates. Losing half a second is better than losing your headphone drivers.... Rob


 
  
 Please does it mean that if music music is of 44.1KHz Windows sounds are 44.1KHz, there is no problem? Meaning there is no loss of the first second of manually selected music tracks.
  
 Does the loss of the first second only occur e.g. when playing HD-audio from a Windows (i.e. 44.1KHz) platform?


----------



## boybandista

From previous posts, Vrms output of the Mojo seems to be at ~5 Vrms.
  
 But could someone convert it to this?
  
• ?mW into 32Ω
• ?mW into 50Ω
• ?mW into 300Ω
• ?mW into 600Ω
  
 Kinda difficult for me to compare it with other amps with that unit.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

boybandista said:


> From previous posts, Vrms output of the Mojo seems to be at ~5 Vrms.
> 
> But could someone convert it to this?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You also need to know the output current as well as the distortion to really figure out the power into different load, so it is not a straight forward process that you can convert Vrms to mW.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

clieos said:


> You also need to know the output current as well as the distortion to really figure out the power into different load, so it is not a straight forward process that you can convert Vrms to mW.


 

  I get it but the spec sheet is 8ohm to 600 with _*nothing* in between_. Since this is touted as a smartphone solution maybe a few #'s like 16 and 32 ohm would be nice. Most companies provide 16 or 32 or both. I get my Mojo tomorrow so I'll see but a 16 or 32 rating provided by the vendor like FiiO, OppO and almost everbody else woulda been nice/expected/S.O.P  IMO


----------



## Rob Watts

heliuscc said:


> Ok, I've had a play with the mojo now, and very pleased. But I do have a question.
> Am I right in saying up to 192 optical and coax are fine?
> And that to go over those bitrates you have to use usb?
> Z series compact phone looks great value next to some daps


 
 Yes 192 kHz is fine with optical - but the optical transmitter needs to be good, and if you use plastic fibre keep the cable short, otherwise you need to use a quality glass fibre cable.
  
 Coax will actually work up to 384 kHz but it needs to be quality RF coaxial cables.
  
 Rob


----------



## Rob Watts

greenbow said:


> Please does it mean that if music music is of 44.1KHz Windows sounds are 44.1KHz, there is no problem? Meaning there is no loss of the first second of manually selected music tracks.
> 
> Does the loss of the first second only occur e.g. when playing HD-audio from a Windows (i.e. 44.1KHz) platform?


 
 If the player does not switch sample rate its fine. But I had this from Matt at Chord last night (he is production director and tests all our digital products with all OS):
  
 "Of course it only happens when you first play a track or the sample rate changes and only happens if the track has been mastered with no lead in. Some devices fix sample rate so you don't get a problem. 
  
 I don't know if you want to post this as I'm struggling to get this info out via other routes but on J River Media Center you can insert a configurable amount of silence at the beginning of the track in the settings menu. Now for people who prefer to use Foobar you can do the same thing but you need an additional component called affix silence which can be downloaded from this link. 
  
https://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dsp_silence

 You then just set the pre or post silence in ms. I tried with 500ms pre silence and 0ms post and it worked well."
  
 Rob


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

________mW @32 ohm
  
 ________mW @ 16 Ohm
  
_Roughly._
  
 I will do a nice comparison tomorrow however since it's a question that is based on spec ...yours...and not subjective experience I would find it quite helpful.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Currawong

audiobear said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > (this isn't *'aimed'* at you,_ personally_, Spook76; it's just a few thoughts relating to what you said)
> ...


 
  
 The reason is more likely to prevent people plugging devices in which then cause the phone to malfunction, crash, or be compromised. It is not dissimilar to the reasons Chord would discourage people not to experiment with batteries. Sooner or later someone will blame Apple for a problem caused by a device which it was their fault for plugging in. That is why using a CCK with a DAC is completely unofficial too. So Apple is strict about what they'll certify or regard as "official".


----------



## NZtechfreak

currawong said:


> The reason is more likely to prevent people plugging devices in which then cause the phone to malfunction, crash, or be compromised. It is not dissimilar to the reasons Chord would discourage people not to experiment with batteries. Sooner or later someone will blame Apple for a problem caused by a device which it was their fault for plugging in. That is why using a CCK with a DAC is completely unofficial too. So Apple is strict about what they'll certify or regard as "official".




Ha, that's a very generous explanation. I don't buy it, not when Android (and heck, for that matter even Symbian) phones have had OTG forever with nobody damaging their devices despite the myriad things that have been tried with them.


----------



## Massacare

​
I've been using this combo for a while. And to be honest, gonna stay on this one for quite a long time. Mojo is just too awesome for TG!334 :rolleyes:.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Shure KSE1500 challenger for the half money incl. source


----------



## mjdutton

Fighting talk on the DAVE forumn
  


bmichels said:


> very good sign indeed.
> 
> So now we need a battle between the 3 pretenders for "Best DAC with a Headphone Out" :  NAGRA HD DAC, TotalDAC D1-Dual (or Mono) &  DAVE.  Who will win ?


 
 That depends on how one defines best - if best is defined as transparency and musicality then Dave will win easily. I am prepared to bet a brand new Dave against a bottle of Bollinger that Dave will win.
  
 In fact that's way too easy a proposition. I will bet a brand new Mojo against a bottle of beer that Mojo will be more musical and transparent than those DAC's.
  
 If anybody wants to challenge me on this, then PM me, but you will need to bring one of those DAC's (or any other reference class DAC's) to Carmarthen, Wales. Plus a bottle of beer and a bottle of Bollinger.
  
 Rob


----------



## Mython

Yep.
  
 I saw that, too.
  
  
_Someone's _gonna have to get a round in, at some point!


----------



## howdy

Another review
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews


----------



## ezekiel77

About a week in with the Mojo and the only word I can think of is clean, clean clean.


----------



## Mython

ezekiel77 said:


> About a week in with the Mojo and the only word I can think of is clean, clean clean.


 
  
  
 No, that's just your OCD kicking in


----------



## singleended58

ezekiel77 said:


> About a week in with the Mojo and the only word I can think of is clean, clean clean.




Last night I have noticed the deep bass is getting tighter (not bloating like before) and the sound is more articulate and correlate. Again, the combination would be AK100mk2 > 2.2mm optical cable > Mojo > IE800.


----------



## Light - Man

Quote:


ezekiel77 said:


> About a week in with the Mojo and the only word I can think of is *clean, clean clean*.


 Quote:


mython said:


> No, that's just your *OCD* kicking in


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> If the player does not switch sample rate its fine. But I had this from Matt at Chord last night (he is production director and tests all our digital products with all OS):
> 
> "Of course it only happens when you first play a track or the sample rate changes and only happens if the track has been mastered with no lead in. Some devices fix sample rate so you don't get a problem.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you very much! This looks like it. Hopefully someone soon will report back that they have done it. @Nitrile this is for you.


----------



## Ike1985

audiobear said:


> It certainly seems like Apple is trying to make sure that phones and tablets don't replace computer sales.  Not only is it hard to get USB I/O, there is little help for I/O and files in general.  I'm sure they would argue back that's because iOS wasn't designed as a computer operating system and lacks the features and capabilities to be one.  Microsoft and others are forcing Apple to re-think the line between i-devices and computers.  We shouldn't need to be even discussing this in an age when our refrigerators and ovens have CPUs and are on-line.
> 
> I'm just happy there's any kind of work-around to Apple's intrasigence on this issue.  I half expect them to sue some seller of the "illicit" cables.  To be clear I own many iDevices and computers and am not anti-Apple, I just think they have missed the train on issues like this one.  They can also be very Draconian in shaping a world that profits only Apple--no doubt about that.



 


Apple has every right to do whatever they want to their products and we the owners who have paid for and purchased their products have the right to do whatever we want with them as once we purchase it it's our property. If we have the right to destroy it, we have the right to hack it. I understand your frustrations with apple, i've had to find work around for many things over the years and my next phone will be an android. I'm stil running snow leopard on my 7 year old 15" macbook pro for a reason-they're new OS's (yosemite, etc) are absolutely worthless. Snow leopard just plain works, i never have errors with anythign, my wifi never drops out and it's never slow. Snow leopard was the best OS they've ever made, it's the reason why I've replaced the battery, harddrive and other components over the year instead of getting a new macbook pro. Same with my phone, it's running 8.0 and never has an issue ever.


----------



## Ike1985

massacare said:


> ​
> I've been using this combo for a while. And to be honest, gonna stay on this one for quite a long time. Mojo is just too awesome for TG!334
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Beautiful photography.


----------



## Ike1985

Does anyone know where I can find a free DSD512 track?  Isn't DSD 512 the highest audio file possible? I'm curious and want to push my system to the limit, i'm sure differences won't be that audible just having fun.


----------



## twelvebears

I've been doing more and more headphone listening over the last few months and had been 'making do' with my old CEntrance DACport (original) and DACport Slim, driving a pair of AKG K702s
 
The pending Xmas present of a pair of Audeze EL-8 OB phones had me think of something better and originally the Hugo caught my attention.
 
I say 'more' headphone listening because I'm a self-confessed hi-fi 'nut' with a silly home system which I've built of the years, but for various reason I don't get as much time with it as I'd like. Headphone listening is something I can enjoy even when I'm working however.
 
Chord Electronics have always been serious players in the hi-end audiophile world for both DACs and Amps, so when I realised they had turned they technical genius to the head-fi world, I was curious.  When I spotted the Mojo and realised they had come out with something genuinely affordable, I was in!
 
I bought it blind based just on my experiences of Chord's full-size amps and DACs, none of which I've owned for various (mostly cost) reasons, but I have occasionally borrowed.
 
The Mojo is everything I hoped and expected it to be given who designed and made it. It's technically brilliant, beautifully made and sounds amazing.
 
I'm using it as a desktop amp most of the time. It has so much guts and drive (the AKG 702s are not an easy load), it is perfectly suited for a home set-up, but the amazing thing is that it is also totally portable and allows you to take all the same quality and power wherever you want.
 
I simply can't say enough good things about it and would highly recommend it to anyone, especially as it makes some of the concerns about how much you have to spend on a DAP moot. I will find out shortly, but I'm reasonably confident that Mojo + Fiio X5 MkII will be every bit as capable and enjoyable as any of the Astell & Kern players, while leaving lots of cash in the bank.


----------



## Ike1985

gavinfabl said:


> I had been using my iPhone 6S Plus and or Huawei G8 smartphones with Onkyo HF player and USB Audio Player pro apps respectively with the Chord Mojo. Now I'm using the iBasso DX80 optical out with Chord Mojo. The difference is frightening good.
> 
> The Mojo did things with my headphones and music not witnessed before. With the iBasso DX80 everything takes another leap forward.




Shouldn't matter what source you use and consensus is usb > optical.

Just found out something really cool, the adjustable ADEL modules for my 64 audio A12's will be out soon and I will be able to crank the bass as necessary with those so I won't have to EQ after all for rap/doom metal.


----------



## PAM005

"INSTANT" iphone pleasure - my Bakoon has the "Mojo". Battery powered couch-setup bringing LCD-3F to audiophile HEAVEN !


----------



## SearchOfSub

twelvebears said:


> I've been doing more and more headphone listening over the last few months and had been 'making do' with my old CEntrance DACport (original) and DACport Slim, driving a pair of AKG K702s
> 
> The pending Xmas present of a pair of Audeze EL-8 OB phones had me think of something better and originally the Hugo caught my attention.
> 
> ...





Same thing with Hugo in my experience. Hugo + Evolution Acoustics MMMicroOnes was very very good.A dealer came to my house one time because I was on a verge of buying Stillpoints for my speakers and after listening to the MicroOnes and Tekton Lores, he didn't ask much about the speakers but asked what the DAC/AMP driving the speakers were. Ofcourse it was the Hugo!


----------



## GreenBow

I just read of a new phone being released in January 2016 which is claimed to have 15-day battery life. ......  Oukitel K1000 It runs android so could be an ideal file transport.
  
 Priced about £150; 8pm camera.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> I just read of a new phone being released in January 2016 which is claimed to have 15-day battery life. ......  Oukitel K1000 It runs android so could be an ideal file transport.


 
  
  
 Does it have expandable memory?


----------



## imattersuk

greenbow said:


> I just read of a new phone being released in January 2016 which is claimed to have 15-day battery life. ......  Oukitel K1000 It runs android so could be an ideal file transport.
> 
> Priced about £150; 8pm camera.


 
 Why would you need a 15 day battery to pair with Mojo when the Mojo has 10 hrs ? Also many Chinese phones do not support OTG.


----------



## Mojo ideas

imattersuk said:


> Why would you need a 15 day battery to pair with Mojo when the Mojo has 10 hrs ? Also many Chinese phones do not support OTG.


 A fifteen day walking holiday with a mojo in every pocket sounds like a great time to me!


----------



## salla45

twelvebears said:


> I've been doing more and more headphone listening over the last few months and had been 'making do' with my old CEntrance DACport (original) and DACport Slim, driving a pair of AKG K702s
> 
> The pending Xmas present of a pair of Audeze EL-8 OB phones had me think of something better and originally the Hugo caught my attention.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 "but for various reason I don't get as much time with it as I'd like. Headphone listening is something I can enjoy even when I'm working however."
  
 Welcome to the new normal 
  
 Glad you like it. As you use it more, you appreciate its flexibility, on the go, at home, with IEMs with hard to drive cans. And of course, with that SUPERB sound. 
  
 Indispensible.


----------



## music4mhell

Hello All,
  
 Just a small doubt.
  
 What's the difference between below two scenarios :
  
 Mojo is having
  
 1. Line Level out (3V)
 2. Full volume
  
 Sometimes i will use Mojo with my Genelec speakers.
  
 So i want to know, will i hear any difference if i am not using Line OUT with Active speakers ?
  
 Regards.


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a small doubt.
> 
> ...




Only difference is the amount of voltage. Same circuit, same clean output. 'Line level' is nothing more than a shortcut to 3V on the Mojo. You aren't bypassing an amp in 'line level' mode as there is no seperate amp built in to the Mojo. It's output is the discrete variable analogue output from the DAC.


----------



## music4mhell

x relic x said:


> Only difference is the amount of voltage. Same circuit, same clean output. 'Line level' is nothing more than a shortcut to 3V on the Mojo. You aren't bypassing an amp in 'line level' mode as there is no seperate amp built in to the Mojo. It's output is the discrete variable analogue output from the DAC.


 
 Thanks for the reply.
  
 So my doubt remains the same.
  
 Mojo with Highest Volume output and Line level out, Both are same ?


----------



## SearchOfSub

Does Mojo have more power wpc than Hugo?


----------



## ezekiel77

singleended58 said:


> Last night I have noticed the deep bass is getting tighter (not bloating like before) and the sound is more articulate and correlate. Again, the combination would be AK100mk2 > 2.2mm optical cable > Mojo > IE800.


 
  
 Mine is AK100ii > Mojo > Angie.
 It gives a slightly cleaner (there's that word again), more transparent sound than AK100ii > Angie alone.
 Bought it based on the first Mojo review so the Angie will be driven better.


----------



## TokenGesture

I can recommend the new Earsonics sem9 with mojo - excellent sound

Just taken delivery of the Pioneer Dap so I'm hoping my portable headfi journey is now over for the forseeable!


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So my doubt remains the same.
> 
> Mojo with Highest Volume output and Line level out, Both are same ?




Same signal path, different voltage. Highest volume is more voltage. Don't worry about double amping.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Does Mojo have more power wpc than Hugo?




I thought it was the same.


----------



## davidmolliere

tokengesture said:


> I can recommend the new Earsonics sem9 with mojo - excellent sound
> Just taken delivery of the Pioneer Dap so I'm hoping my portable headfi journey is now over for the forseeable!


 
  
 +1 on that, this combo is pure bliss 
 The S-EM9 sing so well with the Mojo, spectacular dynamics, imaging and separation!
 I am not sure I can justify keeping the ZX2 now (a bit expensive as a pure transport solution), and given the leap in SQ I am willing to take the Mojo on the go...


----------



## jamestux

ike1985 said:


> audiobear said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly seems like Apple is trying to make sure that phones and tablets don't replace computer sales.  Not only is it hard to get USB I/O, there is little help for I/O and files in general.  I'm sure they would argue back that's because iOS wasn't designed as a computer operating system and lacks the features and capabilities to be one.  Microsoft and others are forcing Apple to re-think the line between i-devices and computers.  We shouldn't need to be even discussing this in an age when our refrigerators and ovens have CPUs and are on-line.
> ...


Apple is a closed ecosystem and has always been designed that way. You can jump off the upgrade cycle (as you have done) but unlike Windows and Android Apple went down the route of creating software, OS and hardware together. In fact this is the biggest reason I got out of the ecosystem at the time of Snow Leopard, I had a hardware issue and paid over £300 to watch apple do the same support on an imac I'd already done (and not fix it)... I'm quite a hands on guy and build my own computers (including a hackintosh) so I went back to Windows where I could do that properly and found that as I detached parts of my digital self the apple tie ups and integrations became less and less compelling


----------



## music4mhell

x relic x said:


> Same signal path, different voltage. Highest volume is more voltage. Don't worry about double amping.


 
 So if i am connecting to Active speakers, is it advisable to use Line out always ?


----------



## mjdutton

mython said:


> Yep.
> 
> I saw that, too.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 The TotalDAC is more musically than the Mojo (IMHO), but doesn't have as much detail, so it might cost him a bottle of bolly


----------



## jamestux

music4mhell said:


> So if i am connecting to Active speakers, is it advisable to use Line out always ?


I would because then you know the starting volume of the source, changing volume on my Genelec speakers themselves was always a recipe for sore ears when I switched to a line out source next time!


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> So if i am connecting to Active speakers, is it advisable to use Line out always ?




Again, to be clear, _the Mojo is always line out_. If your speakers can handle the 3V setting then just set it to the line level shortcut of 3V when powering on. If 3V is too much for the active speakers then press the volume down about four times to output approximately 2V which is more standard for a line out voltage.


----------



## music4mhell

x relic x said:


> Again, to be clear, _the Mojo is always line out_. If your speakers can handle the 3V setting then just set it to the line level shortcut of 3V when powering on. If 3V is too much for the active speakers then press the volume down about four times to output approximately 2V which is more standard for a line out voltage.


 
 Thanks a lott, now i got all my answers


----------



## music4mhell

jamestux said:


> I would because then you know the starting volume of the source, changing volume on my Genelec speakers themselves was always a recipe for sore ears when I switched to a line out source next time!


 
 Thanks, i hope my Genelec can survive 3V line out


----------



## xtr4

I think Relic will be a millionaire if he got a penny for every time he had to mention the analogue output stage and line out haha


----------



## Light - Man

xtr4 said:


> I think *Relic* will be a *millionaire* if he got a penny for every time he had to mention the analogue output stage and line out haha


----------



## headwhacker

x relic x said:


> I thought it was the same.




Yes they have the same output power.


----------



## ClieOS

xtr4 said:


> I think Relic will be a millionaire if he got a penny for every time he had to mention the analogue output stage and line out haha


 
  
 Strictly speaking I won't call it as a 'always line-out'. To be line level, it usually means the signal is at its strongest and cleanest (highest SNR / dynamic with lowest distortion), so clearly it should only be at a particular level of signal strength. I am more inclined to call it a variable output with near line level quality. But I guess this is probably more of a question on semantic.


----------



## Currawong

music4mhell said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Same signal path, different voltage. Highest volume is more voltage. Don't worry about double amping.
> ...


 
  
 I just set my active speakers at the default volume and use the Mojo to control the volume instead. The line out setting is just a fixed volume setting, nothing more. It is rather redundant IMO as you may as well just set an appropriate volume and it will stay at that volume even when switched off and on again.


----------



## Ike1985

I found a usb-b cable that I can connect to mojo- it came with one of my cameras. It has one of those built in magnets in the cable. Would that help with RF interference?

Update: I'm noticing a little less RF bu most importantly the RF I do notice is at a much lower volume. This cable is about 2ft long with magnet about 3.5" from the mojo with the cable plugged in. I never stack.


----------



## Heartsmart

Is it my brain. Or is it that Mojo just gets better and better the longer I use it? This little gadget is really stunning.


----------



## rkt31

has anybody tried feeding mojo directly to a power amp ? how difficult it is to use the mojo volume control in such set up ? since mojo has only headphone out, how common ground of left and right channel of mojo's headphone out would affect the soundstage and small spatial cues ?


----------



## Takeanidea

rkt31 said:


> has anybody tried feeding mojo directly to a power amp ? how difficult it is to use the mojo volume control in such set up ? since mojo has only headphone out, how common ground of left and right channel of mojo's headphone out would affect the soundstage and small spatial cues ?


 
 I have a 50 WPC Pure A class Minibeast F6 Clone which sounds great from the Mojo- I use the software to control the volume so it doesn't blow my headphones up


----------



## imattersuk

ike1985 said:


> I found a usb-b cable that I can connect to mojo- it came with one of my cameras. It has one of those built in magnets in the cable. Would that help with RF interference?
> 
> Update: I'm noticing a little less RF bu most importantly the RF I do notice is at a much lower volume. This cable is about 2ft long with magnet about 3.5" from the mojo with the cable plugged in. I never stack.


 
 This works great and sounds lovely, more open and detailed than the supplied cable. Can't see a cheap camera cable shielding RF very well if at all.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb/reviews/14610


----------



## Zhuyaj

I dont know if this is the best place to post this but my mojo is making crackling pops here and there. I wonder what the issue is? 

Im feeding it with otg usb to my note 4 with 3.5mm cables. Its def not my cans or cables since i tried just plugging in straight to my phone and theres no crackling.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mscott58

zhuyaj said:


> I dont know if this is the best place to post this but my mojo is making crackling pops here and there. I wonder what the issue is?
> 
> Im feeding it with otg usb to my note 4 with 3.5mm cables. Its def not my cans or cables since i tried just plugging in straight to my phone and theres no crackling.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.




Did you try putting it in airplane mode? Could be interference.


----------



## Zhuyaj

mscott58 said:


> Did you try putting it in airplane mode? Could be interference.




Yep, tried it and still crackling. :/


----------



## Ike1985

Well it's not exactly cheap, i found it online for $10 and I added a few more ferrite tunes to it(took them off old cables), now the RF/EMI is even quieter. I'd live to have a qed but they're exoenaive(not that much for audiophile cables but stilL). I'd like to see some abx As not convinced(no offense).


----------



## Rob Watts

heartsmart said:


> Is it my brain. Or is it that Mojo just gets better and better the longer I use it? This little gadget is really stunning.



I had same experience with Hugo. It just seemed to get better and better, and took 9 months before the feeling of improvements stopped. Funny thing was it was not break in as new Hugo sounded the same. My assumption was my brain breaking in to the way that Hugo recreated transients which was quite different to any other dac before.
I expect Mojo to be the same.
Rob


----------



## Zhuyaj

It works fine with songs on my sd card but if i try to use offline tidal or google play it crackles.


----------



## maltravers

I use an iPhone 6 to listen through hifiman HE400s, hifiman RE600s, and PSB M4U-2s. Would I see a significant increase in sound quality with the Mojo?


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> I had same experience with Hugo. It just seemed to get better and better, and took 9 months before the feeling of improvements stopped. Funny thing was it was not break in as new Hugo sounded the same. My assumption was my brain breaking in to the way that Hugo recreated transients which was quite different to any other dac before.
> I expect Mojo to be the same.
> Rob




I think this may have something to do with my experience with mojo as well. It seems to be getting better overtime.

Do you think EMI/Rf shielding cables are a good thing for mojo? I haven't noticed any detrimental sound quality effects-only the RF noise volume being lowered.


----------



## salla45

Had a scare today. One for Chord to take note...
  
 Was walking down to get my son from school and had the Mojo in my pocket. Took my K3003's off and popped them in another pocket whilst music still playing to deal with the real world. As I was walking back, I suddenly realised I could hear my IEM's in the pocket playing. Slowly dawned on me that perhaps they were playing a bit loud! Scrabbled in my pocket housing the Mojo and the lights were white; the pressure of the coat in the pocket had pushed the volume right up to max! OMG i thought, that's fried my K3003's for sure. Panicking a little I gingerly put them in my ears (after setting the volume correctly of course  ) - no apparent deleterious effects could be heard. They had survived! 
  
 Clearly the K3003's can take some serious punishment! 
  
 But it's not the first time I've wished for some kind of button lock on the Mojo to prevent such things happening.


----------



## salla45

zhuyaj said:


> I dont know if this is the best place to post this but my mojo is making crackling pops here and there. I wonder what the issue is?
> 
> Im feeding it with otg usb to my note 4 with 3.5mm cables. Its def not my cans or cables since i tried just plugging in straight to my phone and theres no crackling.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 
 Could well be buffer issues. I got pops until I doubled the buffer size using the USB audio player pro app. If u are using this app, have a fiddle around with the settings.


----------



## apollo11

I've been using my mojo for a week now. The sound quality it produce is almost near perfect to my ear. However there is one problem i'm having. Why is it that after 3-4 hours of use the battery fades easily. Even after 4 hours fully charged. I've tried even charging them overnight. I still get the same result. Sometimes after 2 hours of use, then using them again, the battery life last only for a few hours. I hope others did (did not) experience the same problem with me.


----------



## GreenBow

salla45 said:


> Had a scare today. One for Chord to take note...
> 
> Was walking down to get my son from school and had the Mojo in my pocket. Took my K3003's off and popped them in another pocket whilst music still playing to deal with the real world. As I was walking back, I suddenly realised I could hear my IEM's in the pocket playing. Slowly dawned on me that perhaps they were playing a bit loud! Scrabbled in my pocket housing the Mojo and the lights were white; the pressure of the coat in the pocket had pushed the volume right up to max! OMG i thought, that's fried my K3003's for sure. Panicking a little I gingerly put them in my ears (after setting the volume correctly of course  ) - no apparent deleterious effects could be heard. They had survived!
> 
> ...


 

 People sort if devised a protection against that. They strap a card across the top of the Mojo using elastic bands.
  
 By the way did you and @Massacare read post 6817 and 6822. Rob Watts has explained why the Mojo loses the first second of music and also how it can be fixed.
  
@Rob Watts thank you very much for the fix missing one second fix. I have not tried it yet because I still didn't open my Mojo. I am hoping that either Massacar, salla45, or @Nitrile will be able to test it.Then I think I will be happy to proceed.


----------



## Angular Mo

After close to a month with my Mojo, I can confirm that the treble brightness has settled down, but still retains excellent detail; snare drums, bells, tambourines are all crisp.

It could very well be that the Mojo obviates my need for a desktop DAC/AMP and could be replacing my Bifrost Uber (the multi-bit is enticing) and LH Labs Geek Pulse Sfi (it has femto clocks); freedom from the desktop ! heck, it costs as much, if not more than those each.

I find listening to music sitting on my sofa to be more relaxing than sitting in a listening-chair in front of a computer.


----------



## Nitrile

angular mo said:


> After close to a month with my Mojo, I can confirm that the treble brightness has settled down, but still retains excellent detail; snare drums, bells, tambourines are all crisp.
> 
> It could very well be that the Mojo obviates my need for a desktop DAC/AMP and could be replacing my Bifrost Uber (the multi-bit is enticing) and LH Labs Geek Pulse Sfi (it has femto clocks); freedom from the desktop ! heck, it costs as much, if not more than those each.
> 
> I find listening to music sitting on my sofa to be more relaxing than sitting in a listening-chair in front of a computer.


 
  
  
 I have to agree that it sounds better (more musical) compared to my Geek Pulse Xfi.
 Haven't touched the Geek Pulse since i did some A/B testing with my Fostex TH600s.


----------



## salla45

greenbow said:


> People sort if devised a protection against that. They strap a card across the top of the Mojo using elastic bands.
> 
> By the way did you and @Massacare read post 6817 and 6822. Rob Watts has explained why the Mojo loses the first second of music and also how it can be fixed.
> 
> @Rob Watts thank you very much for the fix missing one second fix. I have not tried it yet because I still didn't open my Mojo. I am hoping that either Massacar, salla45, or @Nitrile will be able to test it.Then I think I will be happy to proceed.


 
  
 Thanks. maybe a heath-robinson type fix is possible. I would perhaps sugru it up, but am loathe to spoil it's lines!
  
 thanks for the pointer on the missing beat fix. will check it!!


----------



## Nitrile

maltravers said:


> I use an iPhone 6 to listen through hifiman HE400s, hifiman RE600s, and PSB M4U-2s. Would I see a significant increase in sound quality with the Mojo?


 
  
 Definitely.
  


greenbow said:


> People sort if devised a protection against that. They strap a card across the top of the Mojo using elastic bands.
> 
> By the way did you and @Massacare read post 6817 and 6822. Rob Watts has explained why the Mojo loses the first second of music and also how it can be fixed.
> 
> @Rob Watts thank you very much for the fix missing one second fix. I have not tried it yet because I still didn't open my Mojo. I am hoping that either Massacar, salla45, or @Nitrile will be able to test it.Then I think I will be happy to proceed.


 
  
 I have tested it and it works well for Foobar. However, gapless play is affected. I'm happy to live with this issue as it only affects the first track I start to play.


----------



## GreenBow

nitrile said:


> Definitely.
> 
> 
> I have tested it and it works well for Foobar. However, gapless play is affected. I'm happy to live with this issue as it only affects the first track I start to play.


 

 I don't understand. If you follow what Rob Watts said Matt instructs then you should not lose the first second anymore.
  
 I was thinking that once the first second is cured, the rest should be OK. Meaning if I jump from track to track there should be no second of audio missing. I hope so because the sampling rate wouldn't change in that case I hope.
  
 Otherwise it would be a deal breaker for me if I lost the first second of every track I selected. In my case my music is CD rip so I shouldn't experience it anyway. Being the sample rate of the music is the same as the Windows sounds. I hope someone can confirm that for me.


----------



## AndrewH13

greenbow said:


> I don't understand. If you follow what Rob Watts said Matt instructs then you should not lose the first second anymore.
> 
> I was thinking that once teh first second is cured, the rest should be OK. Meaning if I jump from track to track there should be no second of audio missing. I hope so because the sampling rate wouldn't change in that case I hope.
> 
> Otherwise it would be a deal breaker for me if I lost the first second of every track I selected. In my case my music is CD rip so I shouldn't experience it anyway. Being the sample rate of the music is the same as the Windows sounds. I hope someone can confirm that for me.




You could have been enjoying quality music for weeks. Why don't you just open Mojo box?


----------



## Mython

andrewh13 said:


> You could have been enjoying quality music for weeks. Why don't you just open Mojo box?


 
  
  
 https://youtu.be/8WeaXYZxre8?t=3m14s


----------



## Heartsmart

rob watts said:


> I had same experience with Hugo. It just seemed to get better and better, and took 9 months before the feeling of improvements stopped. Funny thing was it was not break in as new Hugo sounded the same. My assumption was my brain breaking in to the way that Hugo recreated transients which was quite different to any other dac before.
> I expect Mojo to be the same.
> Rob




Hi Rob, Interesting that you responded to my post. I can in this situation feel a sadness that English is not a language that I naturally can express myself in with the nuances I'd like right now. But I'm thankful for Google Translate that still allows me to write reasonably understandable.

I think you are on to something. I think the next step in the quest of perfection in sound lies in the understanding of the brain and how it interprets auditory impression. And if we go even deeper, it's probably in brain chemistry that we need to look for the answers. I have often marveled at how one moment can be immensely enjoying the music. and at another time with exactly the same technical conditions only hear sound.

My thought is that it is my state of mind, in other words the chemicals in the brain that gives so totally different experiences. I saw an interview with you and John and it was really interesting. It will be extremely exciting to see what you can together with all your knowledge.

Maybe we'll meet in London 30/1 on Headroom? And thank you for giving me the opportunity to enjoy music the way a can with your cration/ Johnny


----------



## imattersuk

heartsmart said:


> Hi Rob, Interesting that you responded to my post. I can in this situation feel a sadness that English is not a language that I naturally can express myself in with the nuances I'd like right now. But I'm thankful for Google Translate that still allows me to write reasonably understandable.
> 
> I think you are on something. I think the next step in the quest of perfection in sound lies in the understanding of the brain and how it interprets auditory impression. And if we go even deeper, it's probably in brain chemistry that we need to look for the answers. I have often marveled at how one moment can be immensely enjoying the music. and at another time with exactly the same technical conditions only hear sound.
> 
> ...


 
 I recently fell asleep with the Mojo playing, woke up after a couple of hours, music still playing and I swear it was the clearest, sweetest sound i'd ever heard so maybe state of mind counts for a lot. I also know if i'm tired everything sounds bad.


----------



## twelvebears

I'm finding the Mojo a very addictive listen and it's got me exploring albums I've not tried for ages and discovering loads of new detail.


----------



## DMinor

I don’t have mojo (would have tried it were ipod classic an option), but I have a setup with which I seem to enjoy the audio more than the music. That’s when I know I have a winner on hand and possibly an end-game tweaking. It just wows me freshly every day.
  
 With adequate separations, I think it’s all about dynamics with excellent extensions on both ends and an energetic/lively treble.


----------



## davidmolliere

twelvebears said:


> I'm finding the Mojo a very addictive listen and it's got me exploring albums I've not tried for ages and discovering loads of new detail.


 
  
 That's a good summary of my own experience 
  
 I also find that it's consistent across all kind of music, which has not necessarily been my experience with other sources...
 Aside from details I would say music is simply enjoyable with the Mojo, you forget the gear and it's all about the music!


----------



## gavinfabl

I'm just having a private violin rendition by Nicola Benedetti. #Mojo #Music


----------



## RedJohn456

This thing sounds like a beast!


----------



## Ike1985

I can confirm that ferrite(I think they're called that) USB type cables help dramatically with EMI/RF interference.  I ran some tests by having some browsers/twitter/etc running and I had some loose ferrite cable clasps.  I had previously removed them from old cables.  They don't have to be tight around the cable at all so fit doesn't really matter.  While the RF/EMI interference is ongoing, simply waving the ferrite around the cable stops most of it and lowers the volume of what remains of it.  Not sure if ferrite it harmful to mojo or not.  I would assume it's not since it's used in tons of cables.


----------



## Ike1985

angular mo said:


> After close to a month with my Mojo, I can confirm that the treble brightness has settled down, but still retains excellent detail; snare drums, bells, tambourines are all crisp.
> 
> It could very well be that the Mojo obviates my need for a desktop DAC/AMP and could be replacing my Bifrost Uber (the multi-bit is enticing) and LH Labs Geek Pulse Sfi (it has femto clocks); freedom from the desktop ! heck, it costs as much, if not more than those each.
> 
> I find listening to music sitting on my sofa to be more relaxing than sitting in a listening-chair in front of a computer.


 
  
 My experience as well, treble has mellowed and bass is a bit more pronounced IMO.  Just the way I like it.
  
 Is there anything special about the provided Chord USB-B cable?  I tested it against a bunch I found in the closet and my cable that has the ferrite device sounds noticeably more bassy.  I looped the same couple seconds over and over with the chord vs the ferrite cable and noticed the same effect.  The vtech ferrite cable was more bassy, is this possible or just my mind? The vetch cable is also about 4x longer.


----------



## Angular Mo

Anyone using the Uptone Regen into the Mojo?
  
 If so,  are you using it with an iPhone as a source (my preference), or a computer?
  
 Do you notice any improvements?  How would you describe them, if any?
  
_(I tried connecting it, but am unsure if I heard an improvements, or it was just expectation bias.  I find it cumbersome to figure out how to configure all this without causing stress on the micro-USB jacks on the Mojo.)_


----------



## Chefano

I really would love a mojo but I have some questions.
 Is iphone capable of delivering Hires files and native DSD to mojo?
 Regards!


----------



## Currawong

chefano said:


> I really would love a mojo but I have some questions.
> Is iphone capable of delivering Hires files and native DSD to mojo?
> Regards!


 

 You need to load the high-res music separately through iTunes into Onkyo HF Player or similar. Don't bother with DSD files, the Mojo negates the need for them through the technology used and, not to mention, SACD rips of DSD will have been processed in PCM before the SACD was made anyway.


----------



## Chefano

currawong said:


> You need to load the high-res music separately through iTunes into Onkyo HF Player or similar. Don't bother with DSD files, the Mojo negates the need for them through the technology used and, not to mention, SACD rips of DSD will have been processed in PCM before the SACD was made anyway.


 

 Made up my mind!
 Regards!


----------



## Chefano

Now I need to find a Fiio l19


----------



## salla45

imattersuk said:


> I recently fell asleep with the Mojo playing, woke up after a couple of hours, music still playing and I swear it was the clearest, sweetest sound i'd ever heard so maybe state of mind counts for a lot. I also know if i'm tired everything sounds bad.


 
 interesting. Happened to me, i was somewhat disorientated, i swore i was in a concert hall, i had to really focus to realise where I was. It was quite surreal.


----------



## Smokhee

My mojo is coming on Friday!  Now you guys have me thinking about treating myself to an upgrade on my IEM's...dang you all...  I currently have a Shure SE535...it was great when it came out...got many hours of pleasure...but I know there can be so much more.  Now that I will have the Mojo...I am tempted to upgrade the IEM's.  
  
 I am willing to spend around a $1,000...I have been reading about the JH Angie (the layla is too rich for my blood)...the Shures....any advice from those of you who have tried the mojo out with various IEMs? Thanks!  So I am looking for the best IEMs to pair with the Mojo, under about $1K or less.


----------



## incognitodave

I am enjoying the pairing of my Noble Savant's with my Mojo.


----------



## Angular Mo

Anyone have experience with the Fiio L19 cable with their iPhone in a case?  
  
 I use an Otterbox case and the wide profile of that cable appears to be too wide.


----------



## mscott58

smokhee said:


> My mojo is coming on Friday!  Now you guys have me thinking about treating myself to an upgrade on my IEM's...dang you all...  I currently have a Shure SE535...it was great when it came out...got many hours of pleasure...but I know there can be so much more.  Now that I will have the Mojo...I am tempted to upgrade the IEM's.
> 
> I am willing to spend around a $1,000...I have been reading about the JH Angie (the layla is too rich for my blood)...the Shures....any advice from those of you who have tried the mojo out with various IEMs? Thanks!  So I am looking for the best IEMs to pair with the Mojo, under about $1K or less.


 
 The Noble 6's are great at $999 for universals and $1099 for standard acrylic customs and $999 for SLA customs (I highly recommend customs). Nobles are amazing IEMs and while the TOTL K10's are out of your price range, the N6's are the closest I've heard in their line to that level of amazing.
  
 The new Campfire Audio (from ALO Audio) Jupiters are also very, very good, and priced well at $899. 
  
 A few options for you! 

 Enjoy your Mojo, it's probably the biggest bang-for-your-buck piece of head-fi available now IMO


----------



## x RELIC x

smokhee said:


> My mojo is coming on Friday!  Now you guys have me thinking about treating myself to an upgrade on my IEM's...dang you all...  I currently have a Shure SE535...it was great when it came out...got many hours of pleasure...but I know there can be so much more.  Now that I will have the Mojo...I am tempted to upgrade the IEM's.
> 
> I am willing to spend around a $1,000...I have been reading about the JH Angie (the layla is too rich for my blood)...the Shures....any advice from those of you who have tried the mojo out with various IEMs? Thanks!  So I am looking for the best IEMs to pair with the Mojo, under about $1K or less.




AK/JH Angie to my ears sounds brilliant with the Mojo and is a great match. Loads of detail and musicality.


----------



## rwalkerphl

smokhee said:


> My mojo is coming on Friday!  Now you guys have me thinking about treating myself to an upgrade on my IEM's...dang you all...  I currently have a Shure SE535...it was great when it came out...got many hours of pleasure...but I know there can be so much more.  Now that I will have the Mojo...I am tempted to upgrade the IEM's.
> 
> I am willing to spend around a $1,000...I have been reading about the JH Angie (the layla is too rich for my blood)...the Shures....any advice from those of you who have tried the mojo out with various IEMs? Thanks!  So I am looking for the best IEMs to pair with the Mojo, under about $1K or less.




I'm in the Empire Ears Apollo X with a Silver Dragon cable. Just spectacular!


----------



## AudioBear

My Mojo arrives tomorrow!  I am really looking forward to trying out this beast I heard so much about but have never heard. My Cavalli Liquid Carbon comes tomorrow too. Whoopee!  Christmas is early this year.
  
 I intend to use the Mojo with an iPhone 6s plus (running Onkyo HD software and 24/96 FLACs). My cIEMs are 64 Ears ADEL A12s.  I would put them up against any competitor and I am sure that they will be outstanding on Mojo.  I highly recommend them to anyone here who's looking for a cIEM to match their Mojo. But yeah, I ought to hear them before I say that.
  
 I use Oppo PM-3s for closed cans but never take them out of the house--I just use them to mute then banjo noise--but that's a story for another day.  I'm shopping for a pair of higher end open cans to attach  the Gumby-LC combo for times that the banjo is silent. That's going to be a tough decision.  Ether, HEX, HD800 are on the list so far.  I signed up for the HEX loaner program at TTVJ today.
  
 Will report on Mojo/A12 and the Gumby /LC/PM-3 pairings after the holidays.


----------



## Mython

mscott58 said:


> The Noble 6's are great at $999 for universals and $1099 for standard acrylic customs and $999 for SLA customs (I highly recommend customs). Nobles are amazing IEMs and while the TOTL K10's are out of your price range, the N6's are the closest I've heard in their line to that level of amazing.


 
  
  
 Unfortunately, I cannot agree that the N6s are anything special. I found them 'fun', but with a (subjectively, at least) very uneven frequency response. IMO, there are technically-more-proficient CIEMs available at circa $1099
  
 Please note that I'm not talking about Noble as a rule. I am merely talking about the N6.


----------



## singleended58

smokhee said:


> My mojo is coming on Friday!  Now you guys have me thinking about treating myself to an upgrade on my IEM's...dang you all...  I currently have a Shure SE535...it was great when it came out...got many hours of pleasure...but I know there can be so much more.  Now that I will have the Mojo...I am tempted to upgrade the IEM's.
> 
> I am willing to spend around a $1,000...I have been reading about the JH Angie (the layla is too rich for my blood)...the Shures....any advice from those of you who have tried the mojo out with various IEMs? Thanks!  So I am looking for the best IEMs to pair with the Mojo, under about $1K or less.




Sennheiser IE800 to me is perfect match for Mojo. I also got UM Miracle with Toxic Cables Silver Widow but it sounds not matched with Mojo at all.


----------



## rwalkerphl

audiobear said:


> I use Oppo PM-3s for closed cans but never take them out of the house--I just use them to mute then banjo noise--but that's a story for another day.


 
 Dude, you must live near me - don't you love the south


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot agree that the N6s are anything special. I found them 'fun', but with a (subjectively, at least) very uneven frequency response. IMO, there are technically-more-proficient CIEMs available at circa $1099
> 
> Please note that I'm not talking about Noble as a rule. I am merely talking about the N6.




No worries! I do like the 6's, and they're definitely not reference monitor voiced (if that's what technically proficient means), but they are fun. Depends on your tastes of course. And no way I'd trade my K10's away for them. Cheers


----------



## AudioBear

rwalkerphl said:


> Dude, you must live near me - don't you love the south


 

 Normally that would be a good bet but in this case my banjo-playing wife lives with me in far Northern Idaho,  You might be able to hear her on quiet nights though.  In all honesty, she's a seriously good amateur player and the noise--uh, cancel that I mean banjo music-- doesn't really bother me.  We jam together with friends all the time.
  
 One of the reasons I bought the Mojo for my iPhone and 64 Ears A12s was for quiet.  They really exclude noise and I'm hoping Mojo will make the A12s sound even better--if that's even possible.


----------



## joshk4

Has anyone used this with full charge (without charging) and reach the ~10 hours (give or take)?
  
 I can manage at most 5 - 6 hours on full charge.


----------



## koziakauzu

Same here, maybe 6-7 hours. On my 4th charge and it takes around 5 hours to charge completely.


----------



## Nikonkit

Hi, i am lusting after the Mojo but being an ipod classic user can only affortd to use my LG G3 as a player, is that a vast difference in SQ using a phone against a delicated player like the Fiio or Ibasso


----------



## x RELIC x

nikonkit said:


> Hi, i am lusting after the Mojo but being an ipod classic user can only affortd to use my LG G3 as a player, is that a vast difference in SQ using a phone against a delicated player like the Fiio or Ibasso




Nope. Not in my opinion anyway. 

The source is just a transport and the Mojo does all the heavy lifting, so unless something is seriously wrong with the source's file decoding or the source's digital output the sound should be basically the same from different devices. You may have a hard time with EMF noise from a phone though unless in airplane mode.


----------



## joshk4

koziakauzu said:


> Same here, maybe 6-7 hours. On my 4th charge and it takes around 5 hours to charge completely.


 


 I meant it provides up to 10 hours use on full charge.


----------



## lukeap69

nikonkit said:


> Hi, i am lusting after the Mojo but being an ipod classic user can only affortd to use my LG G3 as a player, is that a vast difference in SQ using a phone against a delicated player like the Fiio or Ibasso




I prefer the SQ of my Mojo Jojo/Android phone combo to the Mojo Jojo/FiiO X5 combo.


----------



## music4mhell

lukeap69 said:


> I prefer the SQ of my Mojo Jojo/Android phone combo to the Mojo Jojo/FiiO X5 combo.


 
 Technically there should zero difference in SQ.


----------



## sabloke

Love my Mojo G4 stack. However, there must be a better way to stack'em up than rubber bands... Liusting after a snap on cover that would keep them together and connect the Mojo over USB, something like a Zero Lemon case. Or like one of those monstrous extended batteries that put a hump at the back of the phone but instead of that there would be the Mojo. Need to get my hands on a 3D printer...


----------



## salla45

sabloke said:


> Love my Mojo G4 stack. However, there must be a better way to stack'em up than rubber bands... Liusting after a snap on cover that would keep them together and connect the Mojo over USB, something like a Zero Lemon case. Or like one of those monstrous extended batteries that put a hump at the back of the phone but instead of that there would be the Mojo. Need to get my hands on a 3D printer...


 
 velcro, i use. there's other sticky-backed stuff you can consider.


----------



## lukeap69

music4mhell said:


> Technically there should zero difference in SQ.



Don't know about that. Android phone is connected by USB cable, FiiO by coax. And they do NOT sound the same.


----------



## music4mhell

lukeap69 said:


> Don't know about that. Android phone is connected by USB cable, FiiO by coax. And they do NOT sound the same.


 
 That's strange, i wish Rob Watts can explain this difference.
  
 My query is :
  
 1. Do you use EQ in any case ? or it's Source out with no modulation ?
 2. Same USB cable used for both connection ?
 3. You listened to same song with same file format in both player ?
 4. Both time you had same color light on power button in Mojo ?
 5. Same headphone/earphone used for both ?


----------



## lukeap69

music4mhell said:


> That's strange, i wish Rob Watts can explain this difference.
> 
> My query is :
> 
> ...




1. I don't use EQ
2. Nope, please see my previous post; USB cable for Android phone and coax for FiiO X5.
3. Yes
4. Yes
5. Yes

Thr main difference, I believe is the input USB vs Coax.


----------



## music4mhell

lukeap69 said:


> 1. I don't use EQ
> 2. Nope, please see my previous post; USB cable for Android phone and coax for FiiO X5.
> 3. Yes
> 4. Yes
> ...


 
 Thanks, i got my Answer.
 yes, i feel USB input is better than Digital Input.


----------



## imattersuk

Trying some B&O H6's, so far great synergy with the Mojo, extremely open, detailed, neutral but great bass and fast. One that's being overlooked in favour of over priced coloured alternatives in my opinion. Wasn't expecting much, very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

By how far would you guys say the Hugo is ahead of the Mojo? Is the difference bigger or smaller than, say, AK380 vs AK240?


----------



## headwhacker

louisarmstrong said:


> By how far would you guys say the Hugo is ahead of the Mojo? Is the difference bigger or smaller than, say, AK380 vs AK240?


 
  
 IMHE, Hugo = Mojo both in SQ and power output.


----------



## Jimmy6

headwhacker said:


> IMHE, Hugo = Mojo both in SQ and power output.


 

 power maybe? I'm not so sure. But with SQ, the Hugo is definitely ahead of the Mojo but it's not significant. When I tested both, I found the Hugo to be more open sounding, 3D, and detailed. This was especially noticeable in trance tracks. The Hugo is smoother sounding though, so depending what you like. If I had to put a figure on percentage, I'd say about 23.333333%  

I only picked the Hugo cos I couldn't stand the intermittent buzz sounds that occurred when I received a message or email. That sound nearly blew out my ear drum. With the Hugo, that sound is reduced to barely nothing, even with my phone strapped to it. 

For me, as my source would be my mobile, I like to surf, check, email etc and flight mode was definitely not an option, as I don't want to miss calls.

I've also found that the output from the Bluetooth setting sounds a lot better than plugged in to the iPhone 6plus.

Then again, the Mojo is exceptional value compared to the Hugo. With iems, there is a slight hiss background which was a bit annoying with really low volume music but ice grown accustomed to it and don't mind it any more, but if you're only using iems and hate hiss, then the mojo is for you.


----------



## headwhacker

jimmy6 said:


> power maybe? I'm not so sure. But with SQ, the Hugo is definitely ahead of the Mojo but it's not significant. When I tested both, I found the Hugo to be more open sounding, 3D, and detailed. This was especially noticeable in trance tracks. The Hugo is smoother sounding though, so depending what you like. If I had to put a figure on percentage, I'd say about 23.333333%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Output voltage at different loads was measured and they are exactly the same.
  
This is what I posted from the impressions thread. That's not even a proper blind test. Just a tight volume match and a capability to quickly switch between Hugo and Mojo. For me a 20% difference is more than significant.  I plan to do more test with iems and other inputs and other songs. So my impressions is still preliminary.
  
 My problem with the Hugo's bluetooth is it is easy to interrupt just by touching Hugo or the DAP(AK100 or AK120) will cause the stream to drop.


----------



## mjdutton

louisarmstrong said:


> By how far would you guys say the Hugo is ahead of the Mojo? Is the difference bigger or smaller than, say, AK380 vs AK240?


 

 I have sold my Hugo as the Mojo is a lot more musical. The Hugo design is over 2 years old


----------



## masterpfa

nikonkit said:


> Hi, i am lusting after the Mojo but being an ipod classic user can only affortd to use my LG G3 as a player, is that a vast difference in SQ using a phone against a delicated player like the Fiio or Ibasso


 
 I recently considered purchasing one of the Astell&Kern players, I tried the AK jr, AK100ii, AK120ii and AK240.
 My current useage is Mojo and Nexus 6/Nexus 6P connected via USB OTG. I spent a few hours with my own collection of Hi-Res ranging from 16 Bit, 24 Bit, DSD ranging from 44.1Khz to full Native DSD on my phones inbuilt storage and the same files on a 128GB micro SD Card in the AK DAP's all tested using HD800's

 IMO the only player which appeared to better my set up was the AK240 and by better I should say provided a larger sound stage.
 I am no longer looking to purchase any of the newer Astell&Kern players at the moment
  
 Long story short your LG G3/Mojo combo should make for a more than adequate combination


----------



## sabloke

Just purchased an Audioquest JitterBug to test with the Mojo on both the PC and with my G4 on the go. Anyone played with the Bug? Mine should arrive in a couple of days.
  
 http://www.audioquest.com/jitterbug/jitterbug


----------



## masterpfa

sabloke said:


> Just purchased an Audioquest JitterBug to test with the Mojo on both the PC and with my G4 on the go. Anyone played with the Bug? Mine should arrive in a couple of days.
> 
> http://www.audioquest.com/jitterbug/jitterbug


 
 Watching this space


----------



## Light - Man

sabloke said:


> Just purchased an Audioquest JitterBug to test with the Mojo on both the PC and with my G4 on the go. *Anyone played with the Bug?* Mine should arrive in a couple of days.
> 
> http://www.audioquest.com/jitterbug/jitterbug


 


 Is this what you are talking about or perhaps someone who goes around Head-Fi bugging people.


----------



## sabloke

The bug I'm talking about is one of the products of the year according to The Ear, along with the Mojo. Not sure who's the one bugging people here... 
http://www.the-ear.net/review-hardware/products-year-2015-various

I'd rather try this A$79 mod than buy a $600 USB cable.

Now if you excuse me, I've got to witness the Force awakening in less than an hour. May the Force be with you all!


----------



## Light - Man

It seems clear from reading posts that the USB input has the best SQ but most DAP's do not have a USB digital output.
  
 Are there any Dap's that do?
  
 Also what smart phones with good expandable memory would you recommend from your own experience that would pair well together with the Mojo?
  
  
 p.s.There are plenty of very informative posts on this thread on peoples real world experience that are very helpful to all of us.
  
* " Not sure who's bugging people here..."*       I was talking about myself.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Feels nice...gotta wait a few hours to hear it


----------



## GreenBow

> I only picked the Hugo cos I couldn't stand the intermittent buzz sounds that occurred when I received a message or email. That sound nearly blew out my ear drum. With the Hugo, that sound is reduced to barely nothing, even with my phone strapped to it.
> 
> For me, as my source would be my mobile, I like to surf, check, email etc and flight mode was definitely not an option, as I don't want to miss calls.


 
 Is that something new, because I haven't seen it mentioned before. Though someone did mention something to do with Wondows sounds and Steam alerts, when listeing to HD-audio. Is it something to do with listening to HD-audio for you? The Mojo then having to switch to lower sampling frequency sounds for the phones sounds.


----------



## Splinter777

Someone sells used Mojo?
 I Want to buy.


----------



## masterpfa

light - man said:


> It seems clear from reading posts that the USB input has the best SQ but most DAP's do not have a USB digital output.
> 
> Are there any Dap's that do?
> 
> Also what smart phones with good expandable memory would you recommend from your own experience that would pair well together with the Mojo?


 
  The Pioneer XDP100r and Onkyo DP-X1 are the 2 DAP's I know that offer USB OTG out

 I know some people have had success with the Samsung Galaxy Note 4, but check with Chord for compatible devices, but I would think most work well such as the Xperia but I personally use the Nexus 6 and Nexus 6P (neither have expandable storage) so I cannot confirm.


----------



## sabloke

hawaiibadboy said:


> Feels nice...gotta wait a few hours to hear it



when the USB light goes off, go your hardest. Mine took about 4 hours to charge first time


----------



## imattersuk

light - man said:


> It seems clear from reading posts that the USB input has the best SQ but most DAP's do not have a USB digital output.
> 
> Are there any Dap's that do?
> 
> ...


 
 LG G4 works really well, expandable memory via Micro SD, removable battery so can carry a spare unlike Apple products. Using Onkyo HF & Hiby with zero issues. Bonus is a fantastic camera and screen, 4k video.


----------



## imattersuk

splinter777 said:


> Someone sells used Mojo?
> I Want to buy.


 
 Yes can have mine for £599, comes with a free burn in and fully tested for several weeks, bargain !!!!


----------



## Nikonkit

Great, help from everyone much appreciated, going to buy myself a Christmas present now. One last thing, will any OTG cable do or is there a brand name one that is proven?


----------



## Roscoeiii

imattersuk said:


> LG G4 works really well, expandable memory via Micro SD, removable battery so can carry a spare unlike Apple products. Using Onkyo HF & Hiby with zero issues. Bonus is a fantastic camera and screen, 4k video.




And the LG V10 phone is another great option. Bigger screen, removable battery, and SD Card. Also has a great internal DAC and amp from ESS that sound great for when you don't want to carry the Mojo


----------



## Ike1985

currawong said:


> You need to load the high-res music separately through iTunes into Onkyo HF Player or similar. Don't bother with DSD files, the Mojo negates the need for them through the technology used and, not to mention, SACD rips of DSD will have been processed in PCM before the SACD was made anyway.


 
 Slow your roll man, why is DSD pointless on a mojo?  Elaborate a bit so I can justify deleting all the DSD stuff I downloaded the past week(it's sucking hard drive space).


----------



## Ike1985

Also anyone who gets the Audioquest jitterbug please post your review, it seems to be the PERFECT accessory for mojo given that it supposedly removes all RF/EMI interference.  I wonder if it affects timing/sq? Please post review, if it works it would allow us to use our phones without airplane mode and without interference.


----------



## Watcherq

light - man said:


> It seems clear from reading posts that the USB input has the best SQ but most DAP's do not have a USB digital output.
> 
> Are there any Dap's that do?



The three Sony ZX series DAP with special cable / adaptor. I can't confirm about the A Series DAP though.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I could but Mojo is working just fine, no need for me to use the JB. Besides, does it even work? I think I wrote about that.


----------



## koziakauzu

joshk4 said:


> I meant it provides up to 10 hours use on full charge.



Sorry yes, that's what I was referring to in my first sentence. I only get like 6-7 hours of use.


watcherq said:


> The three Sony ZX series DAP with special cable / adaptor. I can't confirm about the A Series DAP though.




I can confirm that the A series work with the OTG adapter too.


----------



## Light - Man

Guys, just to mention *a music and fun thread *





 started during the summer ( a distant memory now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 Come on over and post some stuff or perhaps just for a look.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/775356/a-bit-of-music-and-a-bit-of-fun/795


----------



## kawaivpc1

Wow... 460 pages of discussion is going on. It looks like this Mojo is very successful. 
 How would  you guys compare its sound quality to that of Benchmark DAC, Teac UD H01, Teac UD 301, AK240, iBasso R10, Aurender Flow? 
 Does it come close to them?? 
 Does it have a wide sound stage and detail just like Benchmark DAC?


----------



## imattersuk

roscoeiii said:


> And the LG V10 phone is another great option. Bigger screen, removable battery, and SD Card. Also has a great internal DAC and amp from ESS that sound great for when you don't want to carry the Mojo


 
 V10 is too new, still costs £550 in the UK, the G4 is now only £315 sim free unlocked


----------



## Roscoeiii

imattersuk said:


> V10 is too new, still costs £550 in the UK, the G4 is now only £315 sim free unlocked


 
 Yes, the pain of the price is spread out over 24 months for me. But also take into account that the phone's sound quality with the ESS DAC and amp is good enough that I feel no desire to get a DAP. So some $$ saved there. 
  
 I'd probably use the Mojo for less "on-the-go" situations.


----------



## twelvebears

I dug out an old 32Gb Nexus 7 which I wasn't using and which was annoyingly slow for general use. Also worth mentioning that sound from the Nexus itself is dreadful - you really wouldn't want to listen to it on its own.

Figured I had nothing to lose, so I cleaned of all the apps and junk I could and installed Onkyo HF player. £4 on a basic OTG adapter cable and is working perfectly with Mojo and sounding great.

The Nexus has more than enough to grunt to run the player as its not doing any decoding or conversion.

Not bad for a basically free solution to test things out while I consider what DAP to go with, and it really proves to me how much difference the Mojo makes to the replay chain.


----------



## Roscoeiii

twelvebears said:


> I dug out an old 32Gb Nexus 7 which I wasn't using and which was annoyingly slow for general use. Also worth mentioning that sound from the Nexus itself is dreadful - you really wouldn't want to listen to it on its own.
> 
> Figured I had nothing to lose, so I cleaned of all the apps and junk I could and installed Onkyo HF player. £4 on a basic OTG adapter cable and is working perfectly with Mojo and sounding great.
> 
> ...


 
 Personally, I wouldn't bother with a DAP. You can also run Tidal over WiFi and in offline mode with that too, right?


----------



## Mython

roscoeiii said:


> Personally, I wouldn't bother with a DAP. You can also run Tidal over WiFi and in offline mode with that too, right?


 
  
  
 Pros and cons... pros and cons...
  
 Phones have their benefits, if streaming is your thing, but then again, DAPs (if you choose carefully) offer far greater storage capacity (2x microSD).
  
 Plus various other pros and cons for each, obviously.
  
 Each to their own


----------



## Roscoeiii

Yeah, micro SD is huge. I don't buy a phone that lacks an SD card slot. 

Promo deal with my v10 included a free 200 GB card, an extra battery and a battery charger. That sealed the deal. That and the ESS DAC & amp.


----------



## AndrewH13

louisarmstrong said:


> By how far would you guys say the Hugo is ahead of the Mojo? Is the difference bigger or smaller than, say, AK380 vs AK240?




Ahead in slightly wider soundstage and little less warm. But small difference compared to that between a Hugo and a Hugo TT.


----------



## AndrewH13

sabloke said:


> when the USB light goes off, go your hardest. Mine took about 4 hours to charge first time




Did no one else use it straight out of the box? Goods don't have to be fully charged to use . Especially when impatient. Actually enjoyed quite a few hours music before needing a charge.


----------



## jlbrach

FWIIW here is my very brief comparison between the Hugo and the Mojo since i own both!
  
 Power and volume level are to my ears pretty much the same,the volume control on Mojo is a bit more detailed and easier to change in small increments...some may like the wheel on the hugo better
 The Hugo has what i will describe as a drier sound than the Mojo which is warmer....it depends on what you prefer otherwise they are very similar with perhaps a bit more detail and space on the Hugo but nothing too dramatic
 The Hugo has more options for connections but the Mojo is far more portable and convenient if you are going to use it on the go......the Mojo charges with the microusb cable which is much more convenient
  
 Bottom line for me is if i am using it in the house i tend to opt for the Hugo but if i am on the go I am always going to reach for the Mojo....At retail prices it is IMHO a no brainer to go with the Mojo,on the other hand if one can get a used Hugo at an attractive price then it comes down to the way you will use it and of course your preference in terms of sound....on balance they are both extraordinary products


----------



## AndrewH13

twelvebears said:


> I dug out an old 32Gb Nexus 7 which I wasn't using and which was annoyingly slow for general use. Also worth mentioning that sound from the Nexus itself is dreadful - you really wouldn't want to listen to it on its own.
> 
> Figured I had nothing to lose, so I cleaned of all the apps and junk I could and installed Onkyo HF player. £4 on a basic OTG adapter cable and is working perfectly with Mojo and sounding great.
> 
> ...




I have an original 16gb Nexus 7, also rendered pretty useless by an Android update. Now used just for browsing Head-Fi, it just about copes. But out of interest I connected it to Mojo and it worked fine with the lead included in Mojo box. Why is an OTG lead required?


----------



## heliuscc

Hi
Loving the mojo with savants. Currently got DX50, looking at DX80 and the Pioneer XDP-100R. DX80 has coax and TOSlink. Pioneer has USB and will be updated for MQA. Must have good UI, DX50 touch screen is super sketchy.


----------



## Jimmy6

headwhacker said:


> Output voltage at different loads was measured and they are exactly the same.
> 
> This is what I posted from the impressions thread. That's not even a proper blind test. Just a tight volume match and a capability to quickly switch between Hugo and Mojo. For me a 20% difference is more than significant.  I plan to do more test with iems and other inputs and other songs. So my impressions is still preliminary.
> 
> My problem with the Hugo's bluetooth is it is easy to interrupt just by touching Hugo or the DAP(AK100 or AK120) will cause the stream to drop.




Yeah I had the same problem with the AK Jr. I think it's a general problem with Astell units, though with the Jr, the Bluetooth sounds phenomenal. Even better than wired with the iPhone as a source. Maybe it's got Aptx? With other sources Bluetooth works fine.

I based my comparison tested with 1964 V6S, so maybe what you said may have been true with headphones, though it's hard to imagine that the Mojo can output power equal to the Hugo. If so, that is indeed good value.


----------



## Jimmy6

greenbow said:


> Is that something new, because I haven't seen it mentioned before. Though someone did mention something to do with Wondows sounds and Steam alerts, when listeing to HD-audio. Is it something to do with listening to HD-audio for you? The Mojo then having to switch to lower sampling frequency sounds for the phones sounds.




It's to do with the phones Rf interference. Maybe a special cable could be used introduced to get rid of it? To me if that weren't an issue I would have jumped on the Mojo on a heartbeat. Wonder why Chord could do that with the Hugo and not the Mojo?


----------



## GreenBow

jimmy6 said:


> It's to do with the phones Rf interference. Maybe a special cable could be used introduced to get rid of it? To me if that weren't an issue I would have jumped on the Mojo on a heartbeat. Wonder why Chord could do that with the Hugo and not the Mojo?


 

 Cool thanks. However if you're interested in post 6955 @iKE1985 says that an Audioquest cable blocks interference.


----------



## salla45

andrewh13 said:


> Did no one else use it straight out of the box? Goods don't have to be fully charged to use . Especially when impatient. Actually enjoyed quite a few hours music before needing a charge.


 
 Im like you, Im sure it's pure sadism on the part of the producers   
  
 Cameras, phones, mojos, all follow the same path, out of the box, and straight into my grubby mitts for testing immediately. Although in the Mojo's case I did plug it in whilst listening.


----------



## Hotwire

Question: how loud does the Mojo actually go?


----------



## mscott58

hotwire said:


> Question: how loud does the Mojo actually go?


 
 Can be very loud, but is highly dependent upon the HP's you're using.


----------



## elnero

hotwire said:


> Question: how loud does the Mojo actually go?


 
  
 11


----------



## Hotwire

elnero said:


> 11


 
 That's a relief! It's 11 or nothing.


----------



## joshk4

koziakauzu said:


> Sorry yes, that's what I was referring to in my first sentence. I only get like 6-7 hours of use.
> I can confirm that the A series work with the OTG adapter too.




Ahh I see... Yeah I'm not sure why it's claimed 10. I most likely am hitting half that at 5 pretty much from the start.


----------



## elnero

hotwire said:


> That's a relief! It's 11 or nothing.


----------



## joesmokey

rob watts said:


> If the player does not switch sample rate its fine. But I had this from Matt at Chord last night (he is production director and tests all our digital products with all OS):
> 
> "Of course it only happens when you first play a track or the sample rate changes and only happens if the track has been mastered with no lead in. Some devices fix sample rate so you don't get a problem.
> 
> ...


 
 Unfortunately the issue persists when listening on iOS devices through the CCK.  Is it unrealistic to expect a driver fix for iOS devices, since we are limited from adding silence padding?
  
 (Apologies if this has already been addressed.)


----------



## twelvebears

hotwire said:


> Question: how loud does the Mojo actually go?




It can put out 4volts, which is as much as the Lotoo PAW Gold. Unless you want to go deaf or own a pair of Hifiman HE-6s I don't think you will short of volume.


----------



## x RELIC x

twelvebears said:


> It can put out 4volts, which is as much as the Lotoo PAW Gold. Unless you want to go deaf or own a pair of Hifiman HE-6s I don't think you will short of volume.




Actually it can output 5.3Vrms (and I believe it does 7V peak). Lots of power.


----------



## sabloke

Just got an e-mail from the retailer, the JitterBug is out of stock so it won't be delivered until early January. Pretty pissed off as they were showing stock when I paid! Bummer...


----------



## imattersuk

Amazon UK have 2 in stock, where are you located ?


----------



## SearchOfSub

sabloke said:


> Just got an e-mail from the retailer, the JitterBug is out of stock so it won't be delivered until early January. Pretty pissed off as they were showing stock when I paid! Bummer...





I wouldn't be so pissed. I had the jitterbug and returned it. It does give a little bit more refinement and soundstage did seem to get wider but it was at the cost of me not being able to get closer to the performance. It took way resolution.


----------



## joshk4

Hey guys,
  
 When it is charging, does the white light stays on for 3 seconds, then turns off for 3 seconds and repeats?
  
 Or should the white light stay on always when charging.


----------



## singleended58

joshk4 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When it is charging, does the white light stays on for 3 seconds, then turns off for 3 seconds and repeats?
> 
> Or should the white light stay on always when charging.




White light stays on until fully charged (it will be off).


----------



## joshk4

singleended58 said:


> White light stays on until fully charged (it will be off).


 

 Thanks,
  
 Mine just blinks (but blinks in 3 seconds)... so 3 seconds white light, then 3 seconds no light and so on.
  
 I pulled it out and connect it to listen and its blue light. Not sure what the slow blinking means.


----------



## Mython

joshk4 said:


> singleended58 said:
> 
> 
> > White light stays on until fully charged (it will be off).
> ...


 
  
  
 What charger are you using?


----------



## joshk4

mython said:


> What charger are you using?


 
  
 USB 2 on PC


----------



## singleended58

joshk4 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Mine just blinks (but blinks in 3 seconds)... so 3 seconds white light, then 3 seconds no light and so on.
> 
> I pulled it out and connect it to listen and its blue light. Not sure what the slow blinking means.




It might remind you that it is fully charged. 
Well when my Mojo is charged during the listening the white lite still stays on (no blinking!)


----------



## jamestux

imattersuk said:


> Trying some B&O H6's, so far great synergy with the Mojo, extremely open, detailed, neutral but great bass and fast. One that's being overlooked in favour of over priced coloured alternatives in my opinion. Wasn't expecting much, very pleasantly surprised.


I tried some before I bought my PM3S. Personally I preferred the PM3s but was impressed with the H6 too, plus they are a lot lighter, enjoy!


----------



## Mython

joshk4 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > What charger are you using?
> ...


 
  
 Probably not enough juice.
  
 Remember, you need to supply the Mojo with at least 1A, when charging


----------



## sabloke

Make sure you use a proper charger that puts out over 1A. I am charging with my LG unit rated 1.8A and the light stays on until charged.


----------



## joshk4

mython said:


> Probably not enough juice.
> 
> Remember, you need to supply the Mojo with at least 1A, when charging


 
  


sabloke said:


> Make sure you use a proper charger that puts out over 1A. I am charging with my LG unit rated 1.8A and the light stays on until charged.


 
  
  
 Thanks guys, I might try it over a mains and see if it stays on. Maybe that is why I have only been able to run for 5-6 hours and not near the 10 hour mark.


----------



## singleended58

sabloke said:


> Make sure you use a proper charger that puts out over 1A. I am charging with my LG unit rated 1.8A and the light stays on until charged.




I charge my Mojo with a Samsung charger for S4 without any problems.


----------



## Shubar

Can someone explain how the mojo works to me? Bit confused.

I have a fiio x3 gen 2 with line/coaxial out. If I use the coaxial out, does all the processing (dac'ing) and amping gets done by the mojo? Or does the mojo just do the amping?


----------



## x RELIC x

shubar said:


> Can someone explain how the mojo works to me? Bit confused.
> 
> I have a fiio x3 gen 2 with line/coxial out. If I use the coxial out, does all the processing (dac'ing) and amping gets done by the mojo? Or does the mojobjust do the amping?




The Mojo can't do just the amping for a couple reasons.

1) It only has a digital input so it needs to be fed a digital signal therefore using its fantastic DAC. You can only input USB, coaxial, or optical.

2) You can't use the Mojo amp separately from the DAC because it doesn't have a seperate amp. It's the discrete variable analogue output from the DAC, and it's very clean.


----------



## sabloke

A bit off topic but the question of Mojo's charging light keeps popping up. I am buying the charger to end all chargers! 30A total output over 12 USB ports. Game over, gadgets!


----------



## Currawong

ike1985 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > You need to load the high-res music separately through iTunes into Onkyo HF Player or similar. Don't bother with DSD files, the Mojo negates the need for them through the technology used and, not to mention, SACD rips of DSD will have been processed in PCM before the SACD was made anyway.
> ...


 
  
 I'd have to track down the exact post by Rob Watts, but everything in the Hugo and Mojo gets up-sampled up to 2048x and DSD gets converted to PCM. The reason DSD is popular is that the filters in many DACs are the default ones that come with the DA converter chip which are fairly poor. if you've heard regular CD-quality material through a Chord product (or a Schiit multi-bit DAC, or some of the classic high-end R2R DACs) instruments sound wonderful and natural. So it's not hard to feel that the problem is one that needs a high-resolution or DSD-based solution, but that the hype has been going in the wrong direction. There are some high-end DACs that use their own filters via a DSP or FPGA with generic ES, Wolfson, CS or AK chips which are nicer-sounding, the processing of DSD results in a smoother, less "digital" sound which a lot of people like, as I understand it because it doesn't have to be processed, most of the time, through the relatively poor filters in most DACs. Then again we have the same thing with non-oversampling DACs, which many people are fans of for the same reasons. But NOS DACs and DSD have their own issues, the latter being of the huge space they take up and the arguably false benefits of using it in the first place. So the purpose of Rob's design is to overcome the original limitations of PCM without having to resort to using any special digital formats or taking up huge amounts of storage. 
  


kawaivpc1 said:


> Wow... 460 pages of discussion is going on. It looks like this Mojo is very successful.
> How would  you guys compare its sound quality to that of Benchmark DAC, Teac UD H01, Teac UD 301, AK240, iBasso R10, Aurender Flow?
> Does it come close to them??
> Does it have a wide sound stage and detail just like Benchmark DAC?


 
  
 Have a read of my Aurender Flow review on Part-Time Audiophile, or replace the Calyx M in my review of the Mojo with the Aurender Flow. Much the same deal, except the Flow to me would be most ideal with the mSATA drive storing music and iZotope-based up-sampling from a computer, or Onkyo HF player DSD up-sampling on an iPhone.
  


andrewh13 said:


> louisarmstrong said:
> 
> 
> > By how far would you guys say the Hugo is ahead of the Mojo? Is the difference bigger or smaller than, say, AK380 vs AK240?
> ...


 
  
 I tend to think the "warmth" gives a false impression of smaller soundstage, but it's a debatable point.


----------



## jazzfan

joshk4 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Mine just blinks (but blinks in 3 seconds)... so 3 seconds white light, then 3 seconds no light and so on.
> 
> I pulled it out and connect it to listen and its blue light. Not sure what the slow blinking means.


 
  
 I encountered the same slow flashing condition when I was using a standard 1A iPhone charger. I asked Rob Watts about the condition and he said (and I'm paraphrasing) the slow flashing indicates the charger circuit time delay has been triggered and that the condition can be reset by plugging the charger USB in and out. He also said "The Apple charger barely manages 1A, and Mojo must have 1A to charge. Sometimes Apple chargers for iPhone do not have enough current, and you will then get flashing LED as not enough current triggers a fault too."

 On this news, I decided to replace the standard 1A iPhone charger with this _Anker 24W 2-Port (up to 2.4 amps per port) Apple iPhone Charger_. I've not had any charging problems since.


----------



## joshk4

jazzfan said:


> I encountered the same slow flashing condition when I was using a standard 1A iPhone charger. I asked Rob Watts about the condition and he said (and I'm paraphrasing) the slow flashing indicates the charger circuit time delay has been triggered and that the condition can be reset by plugging the charger USB in and out. He also said "The Apple charger barely manages 1A, and Mojo must have 1A to charge. Sometimes Apple chargers for iPhone do not have enough current, and you will then get flashing LED as not enough current triggers a fault too."
> 
> On this news, I decided to replace the standard 1A iPhone charger with this _Anker 24W 2-Port (up to 2.4 amps per port) Apple iPhone Charger_. I've not had any charging problems since.


 
  
 Thanks, yeah I will see which one allows output of 1A and check to see if the light flickers. But at least I know it is not just happening to me


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

/


----------



## headwhacker

jimmy6 said:


> Yeah I had the same problem with the AK Jr. I think it's a general problem with Astell units, though with the Jr, the Bluetooth sounds phenomenal. Even better than wired with the iPhone as a source. Maybe it's got Aptx? With other sources Bluetooth works fine.
> 
> I based my comparison tested with 1964 V6S, so maybe what you said may have been true with headphones, though it's hard to imagine that the Mojo can output power equal to the Hugo. If so, that is indeed good value.


 
  
 Not only AK players, it is the same behavior on my Macbook even with Apt-X enabled.
  
 I measured the output at different loads (from 33 Ohms all the way to 600 Ohms. Mojo and Hugo has the exact same output. So yes they are the same. Goes to show how phenomenal the Mojo is considering it's size and the input option. Battery life is the only thing I see as the downside.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Am getting odd drops. Music just stops. No popping or humming just a pause for a second or 2 and then continues. Does it with Bass heavy stuff of classic rock and volume is un related as it happens on low volume as well. Flac and mp3 320kbps. Have not had this issue with ONKYO player on a Note 4 using a COZOY Aegis, iFi iDSD, iCAN, e18.
 I have heard of others suffering drops on other devices but this is the first time for me


----------



## Jimmy6

headwhacker said:


> Not only AK players, it is the same behavior on my Macbook even with Apt-X enabled.
> 
> I measured the output at different loads (from 33 Ohms all the way to 600 Ohms. Mojo and Hugo has the exact same output. So yes they are the same. Goes to show how phenomenal the Mojo is considering it's size and the input option. Battery life is the only thing I see as the downside.




Maybe I've got a special unit where Bluetooth doesn't drop out  I've only tested it with iPhone 6 plus and no drop outs whatsoever. 

If sq is exactly the same between Hugo and Mojo, you'd be stupid to buy the Hugo, especially where portability is a factor. 

Bluetooth, and phone Rf noises don't count much for most ppl, but it's important enough for me. Silly me. Should have opted for the Mojo. What are Chord thinking?!


----------



## rkt31

playing high resolution files trough Android puts a lot of stress on the mobile ram and processor. CD quality will not cause glitches. dsd in dop puts still more stress. so better to stop all unnecessary apps on Android and use higher buffer setting. the problem may not be with mojo. I have used USB audio player pro to feed Hugo from redmi s1 and even dxd files played fine. also a blu Ray player like pioneer bdp 160 can be a very good source to Hugo and mojo in desktop setup. these days blu Ray player are able to play almost all av format through USB input of the blu Ray player and coaxial out can be fed to mojo or Hugo. I am using two audioquest jitterbug one each in USB inputs of blu Ray player and these have improved the sound further. another transport I use is fiiox3 2 gen which is also a very good option. IMHO sources like fiio x3/x5 or any other dap are better than a mobile through USB out.


----------



## headwhacker

jimmy6 said:


> Maybe I've got a special unit where Bluetooth doesn't drop out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If I don't find any difference using my Roxanne, the Hugo will surely go.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

rkt31 said:


> playing high resolution files trough Android puts a lot of stress on the mobile ram and processor. CD quality will not cause glitches. dsd in dop puts still more stress. so better to stop all unnecessary apps on Android and use higher buffer setting. the problem may not be with mojo. I have used USB audio player pro to feed Hugo from redmi s1 and even dxd files played fine. also a blu Ray player like pioneer bdp 160 can be a very good source to Hugo and mojo in desktop setup. these days blu Ray player are able to play almost all av format through USB input of the blu Ray player and coaxial out can be fed to mojo or Hugo. I am using two audioquest jitterbug one each in USB inputs of blu Ray player and these have improved the sound further. another transport I use is fiiox3 2 gen which is also a very good option. IMHO sources like fiio x3/x5 or any other dap are better than a mobile through USB out.


 

  Thanks for the reply
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The iFi nano and micro devices and e18 did not show any similar events when attached to my Note 4. I am however using a cable that was for the Cozoy Aegis originally as no other cable will work. I ordered an iBASSO otg chord rec'd by Yobodashi to pair with the device so maybe that will help?
  
 I can listen for periods of time but 2 or 3 times per track it occurs. My note has no Sim card and is in airplane mode and has been de-bloated and had all non essential tasks blocked or killed long ago as it is just a big screen host for my DAC O' the day


----------



## EinZweiDrei

i know this may seem like an odd comparison but if portability isn't a factor,
 how does the Emotiva Stealth DC-1 compare to this?


----------



## NZtechfreak

I've not had drop outs with my Note 4 using USB Audio Player PRO, but that's only 44.1 stuff, no DSD. Is it only occurring with DSD for you @Hawaiibadboy?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

I have a micro USB to lightning cable that comes with my Shure Motiv MV-51 microphone. Would it work on the Mojo or must I still use the Camera Connection Kit for my iPhone 6S Plus and iPad Pro?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

nztechfreak said:


> I've not had drop outs with my Note 4 using USB Audio Player PRO, but that's only 44.1 stuff, no DSD. Is it only occurring with DSD for you @Hawaiibadboy?


 

  I could not get UAPP to work. ONKYO was dropping in up sample and not up sample mode. I gotta think it's the cable? I will have time tonight to try and see if I can isolate the issue while I wait for the cable.
  
 Anybody got this item?
  
  
  
 http://www.yodobashi.com/ec/product/100000001002293684/index.html?gad1=&gad2=g&gad3=&gad4=56278881131&gad5=13337690237187601464&gad6=1o1&xfr=pla&gclid=CIDu4u-x4skCFYiVvAod48kNEA


----------



## lukeap69

Can you try HibyMusic? It's free.


----------



## masterpfa

hawaiibadboy said:


> I can listen for periods of time but 2 or 3 times per track it occurs. My note has no Sim card and is in airplane mode and has been de-bloated and had all non essential tasks blocked or killed long ago as it is just a big screen host for my DAC O' the day


 
 I use UAPP with my Nexus 6P and started to notice the random 'Glitching'.
 However when used with my spare phone, the Nexus 6 which doesn't have a SIM, I do not experience any problems, so it is most likely the 6P, as my main phone, is trying to do a number of things at the same time as process digital music files via the UAPP app.
  
 I changed the buffer size in settings to 400 milliseconds on the 6P and all has been fine since, playing all files.


----------



## Wyd4

I am loving mine more and more
Wish I could say the same for my ie800s. Love the sound but the fit is doing my head in lol.


----------



## joshk4

wyd4 said:


> I am loving mine more and more
> Wish I could say the same for my ie800s. Love the sound but the fit is doing my head in lol.




I'm loving both more and more


----------



## PAM005

If you feel need to use Mojo as a Desktop-source, please buy yourself an Audioquest 3,5mm to RCA hard connector.
 This way you can use your favorite interconnect to connect Mojo to your desktop amp!


----------



## Wyd4

pam005 said:


> If you feel need to use Mojo as a Desktop-source, please buy yourself an Audioquest 3,5mm to RCA hard connector.
> This way you can use your favorite interconnect to connect Mojo to your desktop amp!




Nice.

How much load (weight wise) does it put on the HP out of the mojo?


----------



## PAM005

wyd4 said:


> Nice.
> 
> How much load (weight wise) does it put on the HP out of the mojo?


 

 I use a very thin interconnect, so there's almost no weight on connector. Besides that, connector is almost on bottom of "table" (3mm) - so if you use a small piece of "foam" under the connector, pressure is almost ZERO !


----------



## Wyd4

pam005 said:


> I use a very thin interconnect, so there's almost no weight on connector. Besides that, connector is almost on bottom of "table" (3mm) - so if you use a small piece of "foam" under the connector, pressure is almost ZERO !




Perfect thanks


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Sometimes the _hype_ is just that...._hype._
  
 So don't get ruffled when folks see all the hoopla and over the top descriptions and cast a wary eye on it.
 That wary eye makes it bit more special when the item matches the hype.
 I took this pic with the IEM still in my ear. That pretty much says it all.
  
 I'm not interrupting a 24/192 of Aerosmith's - _(Mama Kin'_)  just to take a pic. I can do both at the same time


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






hawaiibadboy said:


> Sometimes the _hype_ is just that...._hype._
> 
> So don't get ruffled when folks see all the hoopla and over the top descriptions and cast a wary eye on it.
> That wary eye makes it bit more special when the item matches the hype.
> ...






So......you're enjoying it. Glad to see you gave it a shot.


----------



## Chefano

Just buy an Ipad charger.
 Its noise is and ripple are really low


----------



## Light - Man

hawaiibadboy said:


>


 
 Before and after!


----------



## Sound Eq

hawaiibadboy said:


> Sometimes the _hype_ is just that...._hype._
> 
> So don't get ruffled when folks see all the hoopla and over the top descriptions and cast a wary eye on it.
> That wary eye makes it bit more special when the item matches the hype.
> ...


 
 so what u think my freind, does it make sense now that when i say something is great it means it is, I was thinking what u would say, but i am glad u followed the gang
 as its a great device to loose on getting it


----------



## Sound Eq

wish for a universal case to attach different size phones to the mojo, what do u think guys can we ask a case maker to look into that
  
 as the mojo with a mobile qualifies it to being portable, we just need a case that can attach different sizes of phones


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> wish for a universal case to attach different size phones to the mojo, what do u think guys can we ask a case maker to look into that
> 
> as the mojo with a mobile qualifies it to being portable, we just need a case that can attach different sizes of phones




Have you seen this from earlier in the thread? Looks quite handy.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/2925#post_12033020


----------



## Sound Eq

fumoffuxx said:


> Here you go people, Size comparison in realtime scale!
> 
> On TOP WE HAVE MOJOJOJOJO
> 
> ...


 
 man ur ak240 seems to have been roughed man , poor ur ak240


----------



## raelamb

Just got my lavri cable yesterday and damn it looks sweet. Unfortunately hooking it up to my mojo and ipod touch running 9.2 produces wonky results. Sometimes when turned on the on/off ball cycles through all colors and then settles on red even with hi rez content and won't play. Anybody using this cable have any advice? Thx


----------



## pinoyman

isvthe fiio l19 already out for thr apple products?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike1985

currawong said:


> I'd have to track down the exact post by Rob Watts, but everything in the Hugo and Mojo gets up-sampled up to 2048x and DSD gets converted to PCM. The reason DSD is popular is that the filters in many DACs are the default ones that come with the DA converter chip which are fairly poor. if you've heard regular CD-quality material through a Chord product (or a Schiit multi-bit DAC, or some of the classic high-end R2R DACs) instruments sound wonderful and natural. So it's not hard to feel that the problem is one that needs a high-resolution or DSD-based solution, but that the hype has been going in the wrong direction. There are some high-end DACs that use their own filters via a DSP or FPGA with generic ES, Wolfson, CS or AK chips which are nicer-sounding, the processing of DSD results in a smoother, less "digital" sound which a lot of people like, as I understand it because it doesn't have to be processed, most of the time, through the relatively poor filters in most DACs. Then again we have the same thing with non-oversampling DACs, which many people are fans of for the same reasons. But NOS DACs and DSD have their own issues, the latter being of the huge space they take up and the arguably false benefits of using it in the first place. So the purpose of Rob's design is to overcome the original limitations of PCM without having to resort to using any special digital formats or taking up huge amounts of storage.


 
  
 So then the best files to seek out to get the best sound quality out of the mojo are the highest bit/sample rate flac files? The highest i've seen is 32/192.


----------



## Uyski

hawaiibadboy said:


> Sometimes the _hype_ is just that...._hype._
> 
> So don't get ruffled when folks see all the hoopla and over the top descriptions and cast a wary eye on it.
> That wary eye makes it bit more special when the item matches the hype.
> ...


 
 How did it match up to the FiiO X7 you reviewed?
 I was planning on getting a X7, but after watching your review, I settled for using my S6 edge+ with mojo instead.
 The mojo arrives tomorrow so I'm very hyped.


----------



## Schubida

How well does the mojo match to the AKG K812? Thanks for your answer!


----------



## spook76

raelamb said:


> Just got my lavri cable yesterday and damn it looks sweet. Unfortunately hooking it up to my mojo and ipod touch running 9.2 produces wonky results. Sometimes when turned on the on/off ball cycles through all colors and then settles on red even with hi rez content and won't play. Anybody using this cable have any advice? Thx



First, what application are you using on your iPod Touch? I know for example TuneShell automatically downsamples to 16/44.1 regardless of the original file. When I first received my Mojo I had the same problem so I moved all my high resolution files to Onkyo HF Player (ultimately I moved my entire library to Onkyo). 

One thing to note, if you are using Onkyo, turn off the upsampling option in settings or all files will be output upsampled to 24/192.

As for the cable sometimes not working, try doing the following steps:
1. Turn off iPod Touch
2. Turn on iPod Touch
3. Log in
4. Turn on Onkyo
5. Turn on Mojo
6. Connect interconnect to the Mojo
7. Connect interconnect to iPod Touch
This should connect your iPod Touch to the Mojo.


----------



## raelamb

spook76 said:


> First, what application are you using on your iPod Touch? I know for example TuneShell automatically downsamples to 16/44.1 regardless of the original file. When I first received my Mojo I had the same problem so I moved all my high resolution files to Onkyo HF Player (ultimately I moved my entire library to Onkyo).
> 
> One thing to note, if you are using Onkyo, turn off the upsampling option in settings or all files will be output upsampled to 24/192.
> 
> ...




Using Onkyo and up sampling is turned off. I hate to have to disconnect everything every time I listen


----------



## spook76

raelamb said:


> Using Onkyo and up sampling is turned off. I hate to have to disconnect everything every time I listen



As long as you do not turn off or restart the iPod Touch you should not have to disconnect anything.

As for sampling rates, since I have moved to Onkyo the sampling rate has been correct on the Mojo from 16/44.1, 24/48, 24/88.2, 24/96 and 24/192 (the highest resolution file I have).


----------



## mscott58

sabloke said:


> Just purchased an Audioquest JitterBug to test with the Mojo on both the PC and with my G4 on the go. Anyone played with the Bug? Mine should arrive in a couple of days.
> 
> http://www.audioquest.com/jitterbug/jitterbug


 
 Don't have a JitterBug but do have an UpTone USB Regen that I can share some quick insights on regarding how it works with the Mojo. 
  
 The Regen works great on my Geek Pulse X Infinity, definitely cleaning up the signal and making an audible positive improvement. 
  
 However, with the Mojo I don't really hear an improvement at all and have no confidence I could identify the different setups in any type of of A/B testing. The Mojo appears to be great just as it is, with it's combination of awesome clarity and musicality.
  
 Also the Regen unit makes the connection a bit more complicated and risks putting strain on the micro USB connector. I put a support under the Regen to make sure the ports were aligned and stress-free. 
  

  
  
 Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

With regard to devices like the jitter bug.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/3555#post_12045883


----------



## sandalaudio

sabloke said:


> Just purchased an Audioquest JitterBug to test with the Mojo on both the PC and with my G4 on the go. Anyone played with the Bug? Mine should arrive in a couple of days.
> 
> http://www.audioquest.com/jitterbug/jitterbug


 
  
 I bought the Jitterbug when it came out, and it does do a good job of cleaning up the USB. Unlike most USB filter that only cleans up the 5V bus power lines, Jitterbug has a choke decoupling for the USB data lines too.
  
 The only thing is, most good USB DACs (like Mojo) already have a very good USB input filter built-in, so the addition of Jitterbug don't actually improve the "cleanliness" of the internal circuitry. I didn't try with Mojo but I measured the supply voltages into the D/A and analogue output sections of my iFi micro iDSD, and it made no measurable improvement. (the first graphs below shows how Jitterbug cleans the bus power at the USB connector, while the second graph shows that the actual voltages inside iFi aren't affected much regardless).
  
 It's one of those rhetorical questions where if Jitterbug makes a "huge" difference to the DAC sound quality then that DAC was probably not designed very well to begin with.
  
 One issue with Jitterbug is that it's a passive filter, so the output signals are attenuated a little bit, e.g. 5V bus power drops to around 4.9V. This might be a problem with some long USB cables etc.


----------



## pinoyman

is the fiio l19 out now?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mython

pinoyman said:


> is the fiio l19 out now?


 
  
  
 There seem to be a few available in China, but I'm not aware of an official international release, yet. I don't know if that is because of lack of stock, or if it might be caution on Fiio's part - not wishing to annoy Apple, perhaps?
  
 We shall see...


----------



## TokenGesture

My mojo has decided not to play nice with my new Pioneer dap. Worked yesterday, tonight nada.

I'm starting to get a little fed up with the connectivity issues I'm getting. First with iOS now otg. 

Plus the whole stacking business. I don't know if it's worth it. I mean great sound but for on the go I want thing to work first time every time.


----------



## florence

Is there anyone pairing Mojo with Fidelio X2? How's the performance?


----------



## Tom1206

florence said:


> Is there anyone pairing Mojo with Fidelio X2? How's the performance?




Yep, I'm curious to. How does theses two perform?


----------



## heliuscc

tokengesture said:


> My mojo has decided not to play nice with my new Pioneer dap. Worked yesterday, tonight nada.
> 
> I'm starting to get a little fed up with the connectivity issues I'm getting. First with iOS now .




This is pushing me towards a DX80 as a transport, the only connection I haven't read issues with is the coax digital, and cables are easy to build, but very few 3.5 mono jacks so will probably try a bridged stereo jack either end at some point from switchcraft or neutrik. I suppose mono jacks aren't in great demand apart from 6.2mm for guitars


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

> Originally Posted by *Uyski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Well I give FiiO props for being an outstanding interactive supportive company that is pushing the game forward at an affordable price. Compared to my iDSD nano/Note 4 it was very outmatched.
 So much so that I delayed my review because I am very much a fan of the Company in many ways. My review video will not change however when it is finally posted.
  
 I bought the Mojo for the idea that the DAC was basically coded by a guy with a goal of musical joy in mind and he ******* nailed it.
  
 Charge the Mojo and get a good cable. I have been doing the Smartphone as a transport thing for a while now so hit me up if you hit issues I am going through /getting over now.
 Put your phone in airplane mode when you can just to eliminate most of the emi possibilities though I have had none. You made the right choice. This thing is pretty ******* epic


----------



## sandalaudio

heliuscc said:


> This is pushing me towards a DX80 as a transport, the only connection I haven't read issues with is the coax digital, and cables are easy to build, but very few 3.5 mono jacks so will probably try a bridged stereo jack either end at some point from switchcraft or neutrik. I suppose mono jacks aren't in great demand apart from 6.2mm for guitars


 
  
 That's exactly what I did. I used a Belden SMA coax cable with Amphenol stereo jacks because they were much better quality than Neutrik (REAN), whereas Switchcraft is too bulky.
  
 One issue with DX80 is that  it can't output DoP/DSD through S/PDIF. It doesn't even convert to PCM, so it simply plays silence, at least with the current firmware 1.1.4.


----------



## heliuscc

sandalaudio said:


> That's exactly what I did. I used a Belden SMA coax cable with Amphenol stereo jacks because they were much better quality than Neutrik (REAN), whereas Switchcraft is too bulky.
> 
> One issue with DX80 is that  it can't output DoP/DSD through S/PDIF. It doesn't even convert to PCM, so it simply plays silence, at least with the current firmware 1.1.4.




Bugger, so now that doesn't work either!!! DX50 converts to PCM just fine


----------



## Nitrile

When I run my finger across the mojo while it's sitting on the table and charging, I get strange vibes. Doesn't happen when its not connected to the charger. Is that normal?


----------



## RedJohn456

Gotta say, the mojo has REALLY grown on me lately.
  


 The mojo made me consider (albeit for a small moment) if a phone+mojo set up might be better than a standalone DAP. Haven't heard anything quite like it to be honest. I am honestly thinking of eventually picking one up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I regret joining the mojo tour, now I am possibly thinking of picking one up lol. By possibly I mean probably. By probably, I mean its going to be ramen for a month lol


----------



## RedJohn456

nitrile said:


> When I run my finger across the mojo while it's sitting on the table and charging, I get strange vibes. Doesn't happen when its not connected to the charger. Is that normal?


 

 Yeah normal, same things happens to my mac when its charging


----------



## nmatheis

redjohn456 said:


> Gotta say, the mojo has REALLY grown on me lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




RedJohn456 and I were discussing this a bit earlier today, and I agree. Mojo is making me rethink DAPs. Fantastic little DAC!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Ramen for a month is probably some Hong Kong people's dream. People here seem to have a craving for ramen - ramen shops are everywhere in Hong Kong but only the ones from Japan are of good quality.


----------



## davidmolliere

nmatheis said:


> @RedJohn456 and I were discussing this a bit earlier today, and I agree. Mojo is making me rethink DAPs. Fantastic little DAC!


 
  
 My thoughts exactly, after much debate and new A/B comparisons, the ZX2 is going up for sale, you definitely loose the practical aspect of no cable no rubber bands but the leap in SQ is just so good


----------



## Angular Mo

Who makes that orange bicycle band that holds the mojo neatly against a smartphone?


----------



## elnero

nmatheis said:


> @RedJohn456 and I were discussing this a bit earlier today, and I agree. Mojo is making me rethink DAPs. Fantastic little DAC!


 
  
 The Mojo made me rethink my home rig. I've always liked an element of portability in my rig but I figured as I moved up the chain I'd need to go to a more stationary setup. The Mojo made me realize I can have my cake and eat it to. Not only does it make for a fantastic pairing with my MacBook Air but it's also great playing Tidal from my Note 4 making for an even more flexible setup than I ever thought possible.


----------



## Ruben123

elnero said:


> The Mojo made me rethink my home rig. I've always liked an element of portability in my rig but I figured as I moved up the chain I'd need to go to a more stationary setup. The Mojo made me realize I can have my cake and eat it to. Not only does it make for a fantastic pairing with my MacBook Air but it's also great playing Tidal from my Note 4 making for an even more flexible setup than I ever thought possible.


 
 The "need" for a dedicated home setup is vastly overrated. As long as you have enough power to drive your headphones it's OK.
  
 Now the thing. Why is this Mojo so famous? Do they apply some sort of DSP effect or equalizer?


----------



## lukeap69

redjohn456 said:


> Gotta say, the mojo has REALLY grown on me lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was in the same situation before with my Theorem 720. Than I decided the slight loss in SQ is acceptable when I purchased AP100 DAP. The Mojo Jojo got me thinking again. Long story short, I am back to Android phone+DAC/amp (Mojo Jojo) stack!


----------



## headwhacker

davidmolliere said:


> My thoughts exactly, after much debate and new A/B comparisons, the ZX2 is going up for sale, you definitely loose the practical aspect of no cable no rubber bands but the leap in SQ is just so good


 

  
 No rubberbands, non-obtrusive cable


----------



## headwhacker

lukeap69 said:


> I was in the same situation before with my Theorem 720. Than I decided the slight loss in SQ is acceptable when I purchased AP100 DAP. The Mojo Jojo got me thinking again. Long story short, I am back to Android phone+DAC/amp (Mojo Jojo) stack!


 
  
 We are the same boat. None of the DAPs available are suitable to drive a wide range of load (from very sensitive iems to full-size headphone). I few may qualify but other aspect would simply kill it most notably the UI. I'm done with DAPs at the moment unless it's the size of mojo and less than the thickness of AK100


----------



## masterpfa

nmatheis said:


> @RedJohn456 and I were discussing this a bit earlier today, and I agree. Mojo is making me rethink DAPs. Fantastic little DAC!


 
 I jumped on the bandwagon from a different perspective than most here. I started out looking at the Oppo HA-2 but on reading reviews on the likes of "What HiFi", although lauded as a good AMP/DAC the award winner was this not too spectacular looking thing called "Chord Mojo???"
  
 I ignored that review and carried on my search for a review that would paint the HA-2 in a good light. The search produced the same results everywhere
  
 "The HA-2 was good, but this odd looking thing called the Chord Mojo was a revelation"

 I decided to go back to What HiFi and their Awards 2015 edition and not only the best DAC or  AMP/DAC in my price range but the best product award overall 2015.

 Remember at this time was really just looking for an AMP for my daily commute and playing my Spotify and Google Play mp3 library.

 Unlike most here I bought it "Blind" as surely it could be no worse than my current Fiio E18 and not too much money either.
 So no extensive researching on this or other forums for me, just bought it.
 First starting reading about it 8th November, ordered 10th November in hand 11th November.

 Included was a voucher for a Native DSD album and the fun began.

 Now with a library at 135Gb and rising of Hi-Res files at 16 bit, 24 Bit, DSD, FLAC, WAV, AIFF, DSF, DFF and now SACD ripping too, I guess you can say this little Bundle of Joy has certainly started something considering my library was only about 1Gb of free Hi-Res files before hand. 

 I also looked at the AK players, since purchasing my Mojo, as all I wanted to do was hear music as best I could, but when compared to my Nexus 6P and Mojo running UAPP (listening through HD800's) my time with all except the AK240 were easily bettered by my Mojo combi, with the difference not significant to my ears to justify the £2k+ layout on the AK240. 

 It was only then did I realise how good the Mojo was.

 During my A/B testing with the AK's I did try using these as transports with my Mojo and again to my ears the sound was an improvement on all, with only the AK240 probably providing a wider sound stage on it's own, but only just.

 If anyone is in doubt IMO you can't go too far wrong with this DAC however you choose to pair it, but you can save a great deal of money just using it with your phone and this would not be a compromise.


----------



## davidmolliere

ruben123 said:


> Now the thing. Why is this Mojo so famous? Do they apply some sort of DSP effect or equalizer?


 
  
 I don't think they do apply any DSP or equalizing on the output signal, the "magic" happens in that FPGA chip they use, and Rob Watts / John Franks use their mojo (pun intended) to provide that special sound   It's not yet another implementation of ESS9018 or Wolfson chip, it's a whole different thing altogether. 
@Currawong explains that quite well here :
  


currawong said:


> FPGAs aren't used as DACs, they are custom programmed to do the filtering etc. before the digital data is sent to the DAC.
> The companies that use them tend to be those with engineers that have been designing DACs for decades that don't want to be limited to whatever filters and options that are built into the DA chips.


 
  
  


headwhacker said:


> No rubberbands, non-obtrusive cable


 
  
 Nice 
  
 I have seen angled usb cable that could be somewhat close to that : http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html


----------



## Light - Man

headwhacker said:


> No rubberbands, non-obtrusive cable


 
  
 Nice stack! - perhaps the only fly in the ointment is that some say the USB digital input on the* Mojo*y sounds even better?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Is AK380 vastly inferior to iPhone + Mojo? How about compared with AK100 + Mojo? I think I should trust Chord more than iRiver. Is this a wise choice?


----------



## Ruben123

louisarmstrong said:


> Is AK380 vastly inferior to iPhone + Mojo? How about compared with AK100 + Mojo? I think I should trust Chord more than iRiver. Is this a wise choice?




IPhone =+- AK


----------



## masterpfa

Originally Posted by *LouisArmstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 Is AK380 vastly inferior to iPhone + Mojo? How about compared with AK100 + Mojo? I think I should trust Chord more than iRiver. Is this a wise choice?
  
  
 It's something only you can really tell. I know it is not always possible to get a side by side comparison.
 But in this case we are talking about Mojo at £399 compared to a AK380 at *£2999.95

 Read my views above post #7064​*


----------



## Mython

angular mo said:


> Who makes that orange bicycle band that holds the mojo neatly against a smartphone?


 
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/3015#post_12034645


----------



## Light - Man

ruben123 said:


> IPhone =+- AK


 
 X + Y = 1 Banana
  
 X = Y - 1
  
 therefore X = ?
 Answers please on a postcard to AK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 p.s. they deserve nothing for the crazy prices they charge!!!


----------



## Currawong

louisarmstrong said:


> Is AK380 vastly inferior to iPhone + Mojo? How about compared with AK100 + Mojo? I think I should trust Chord more than iRiver. Is this a wise choice?


 

 These kinds of questions are never clear-cut. With what music? With what headphones? What music format? Only CD quality or high-res? Do you want or need the features of the AK? Is putting music on to the player and/or micro SD cards suitable or a hassle? Are you willing to re-terminate all your headphone to the AK balanced system for best results?
  
 I realise your situation is in reverse, so the best I can suggest is to audition one and compare it with your AK380 with your headphones and decide for yourself.


----------



## Ruben123

light - man said:


> X + Y = 1 Banana
> 
> X = Y - 1
> 
> ...




???

There's no audible difference between iPhone and AK when your earphone's a good match.


----------



## x RELIC x

ruben123 said:


> The "need" for a dedicated home setup is vastly overrated. As long as you have enough power to drive your headphones it's OK.
> 
> Now the thing. Why is this Mojo so famous? Do they apply some sort of DSP effect or equalizer?




Currawong made a great suggestion in his Mojo review and that's to read Rob Watts posts to get an understanding of what his goal is when designing a DAC. I'm pretty sure it's anti-DSP. You have to understand that his DACs aren't just off the shelf designs but have taken him 30 years to get to this point. Trying to wrap my head around the technicalities I'm beginning to understand why his DACs are so good but I'm no where near knowledgable enough to explain it. Quite simply, as Chord has stated in this thread, the Mojo is technically thousands of times more capable than off the shelf DACs. Or, to put it another way, it digs deep in to the recording and plays music with all the detail and proper timing for our brains to make good sense of it easily. It's the ease of which the Mojo presents the music that I really like.


----------



## x RELIC x

Doesn't Rob Watts prefer Optical input for its lack of RF noise. Personally, I find that with capable sources that decode the files well I'm hard pressed to hear a difference between inputs.


----------



## dacari

About Windows driver.. I've to install first the drivers (mojo windows driver.exe) before or after the first plug to the computer?
  
 The manual recommeds the automatic installation once unziped the files driver after the promp menu, locate the files...etc...but the driver is an .exe so I assume it will install directly the driver.


----------



## Light - Man

x relic x said:


> Doesn't Rob Watts prefer Optical input for its lack of RF noise. Personally, I find that with capable sources that decode the files well I'm hard pressed to hear a difference between inputs.


 
 Relic, Interesting to hear your views from your first hand experience.
  
 One issue is that optical outputs on Dap's are not that common, AK and maybe the Ibasso DX 80?
  
 From reading this thread and from some pm's - most guys believe that the digital coax input is not as good as the USB input and therefore the benefits of all the hassle of carrying a stack are difficult to weigh up against the simplicity of a decent DAP.


----------



## x RELIC x

light - man said:


> Relic, Interesting to hear your views from your first hand experience.
> 
> One issue is that optical outputs on Dap's are not that common, AK and maybe the Ibasso DX 80?
> 
> From reading this thread and from some pm's - most guys believe that the digital coax input is not as good as the USB input and therefore the benefits of all the hassle of carrying a stack are difficult to weigh up against the simplicity of a decent DAP.




Well, I can't speak for other people, just that the Mojo sounds pretty much the same to me through USB, coaxial, and optical. I tested the inputs extensively with my best cans so I would feel comfortable with whatever input I would feed the Mojo. Of course this is Head Fi...... Others will disagree.


----------



## Currawong

x relic x said:


> Doesn't Rob Watts prefer Optical input for its lack of RF noise. Personally, I find that with capable sources that decode the files well I'm hard pressed to hear a difference between inputs.


 

 IIRC yes. The Hugo is sensitive to USB noise, more than it ideally should be and I recall that is where his preference came from.  I was using it with an Audiophilleo 1 with Pure Power into the coax input of the Hugo for a while, then switched to a Schiit Wyrd instead with much the same level of improvement. The best results from the Hugo I got from a Soundaware D100PRO server via coax. Funnily enough, the Audiophilleo 1 I thought wouldn't benefit from any special USB treatment, but the Schiit Wyrd brought it a bit closer to the Soundaware. With the Mojo I'm just using the Schiit Wyrd and an ALO Audio Green Line USB cable and I felt that none of the above devices that benefitted the Hugo benefit the Mojo at all, even the Soundaware server. The usual disclaimer applies about all this stuff being quite subtle and probably not worth making a fuss over.


----------



## x RELIC x

currawong said:


> IIRC yes. The Hugo is sensitive to USB noise, more than it ideally should be and I recall that is where his preference came from.  I was using it with an Audiophilleo 1 with Pure Power into the coax input of the Hugo for a while, then switched to a Schiit Wyrd instead with much the same level of improvement. The best results from the Hugo I got from a Soundaware D100PRO server via coax. Funnily enough, the Audiophilleo 1 I thought wouldn't benefit from any special USB treatment, but the Schiit Wyrd brought it a bit closer to the Soundaware. With the Mojo I'm just using the Schiit Wyrd and an ALO Audio Green Line USB cable and I felt that none of the above devices that benefitted the Hugo benefit the Mojo at all, even the Soundaware server. *The usual disclaimer applies about all this stuff being quite subtle and probably not worth making a fuss over. *




Exactly. I guess for that 1% that someone values it could make a large difference to them. I try not to fuss that much about it.

Of course many users with different USB, coaxial, and optical sources and cables can make more of a difference than just the type of input. A poorly built optical cable will cause dropouts, a bad coaxial implementation will not sound good, an noisy USB computer source can ruin the quality. But, if the audio chain is clean then the input should make little difference IMO.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> @Currawong made a great suggestion in his Mojo review and that's to read @Rob Watts posts to get an understanding of what his goal is when designing a DAC. I'm pretty sure it's anti-DSP. You have to understand that his DACs aren't just off the shelf designs but have taken him 30 years to get to this point. Trying to wrap my head around the technicalities I'm beginning to understand why his DACs are so good but I'm no where near knowledgable enough to explain it. Quite simply, as Chord has stated in this thread, the Mojo is technically thousands of times more capable than off the shelf DACs. Or, to put it another way, it digs deep in to the recording and plays music with all the detail and proper timing for our brains to make good sense of it easily. It's the ease of which the Mojo presents the music that I really like.


 
 I must agree with you when you say "Or, to put it another way, it digs deep in to the recording and plays music with all the detail and proper timing for our brains to make good sense of it easily. It's the ease of which the Mojo presents the music that I really like." Spot on.
  
 I usually also find that this attribute is hard to put a finger on in a listening test comparison. One needs to relax and get lost in the music to get the true effect, rather than listening critically for differences. It sort of creeps up on you.
  
 Another thing I would say is that having the mojo has really made me appreciate basic CD-rip FLACs. I don't feel anywhere near as much need to get DSD or HD versions anymore. Differences between masters is another matter...


----------



## Light - Man

Sorry guys, this post is not totally off topic - I just learned how to post gifs.
  
 It is about the *obsession* we all share - it sort of makes me feel better that I am not the only one!


----------



## rcoleman1

currawong said:


> These kinds of questions are never clear-cut. With what music? With what headphones? What music format? Only CD quality or high-res? Do you want or need the features of the AK? Is putting music on to the player and/or micro SD cards suitable or a hassle? Are you willing to re-terminate all your headphone to the AK balanced system for best results?
> 
> I realise your situation is in reverse, so the best I can suggest is to audition one and compare it with your AK380 with your headphones and decide for yourself.


 

 +1.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Got a friend who's coming to see the Mojo tomorrow. I put nice things in nice places. He will get my opinion right away.
 Then he will get the Mojo himself for sure.
 The iFi got it's own stack stand so the Mojo gets it's own box.


----------



## salla45

hawaiibadboy said:


> Got a friend who's coming to see the Mojo tomorrow. I put nice things in nice places. He will get my opinion right away.
> Then he will get the Mojo himself for sure.
> The iFi got it's own stack stand so the Mojo gets it's own box.


 
 that's just getting a little creepy m8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 This is more normal


----------



## salla45

salla45 said:


> that's just getting a little creepy m8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ref your rep comment


hawaiibadboy said:


> Got a friend who's coming to see the Mojo tomorrow. I put nice things in nice places. He will get my opinion right away.
> Then he will get the Mojo himself for sure.
> The iFi got it's own stack stand so the Mojo gets it's own box.


 
  
  


salla45 said:


> that's just getting a little creepy m8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ref your reputation comment... that's on a good day, lol.


----------



## yoyorast10

salla45 said:


> that's just getting a little creepy m8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 it's smaller than a x3ii?


----------



## salla45

yoyorast10 said:


> it's smaller than a x3ii?


 
 yes indeed, about 4mm wider, perhaps? I like the fact that it's shorter than the X3ii, gives the IEM connector  strain relief when pocketed. Its a great hookup, chunky!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

salla45 said:


> that's just getting a little creepy m8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not enough colors...you broke my ADHD
  

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.


----------



## salla45

hawaiibadboy said:


> Not enough colors...you broke my ADHD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 you put me to shame


----------



## yoyorast10

salla45 said:


> yes indeed, about 4mm wider, perhaps? I like the fact that it's shorter than the X3ii, gives the IEM connector  strain relief when pocketed. Its a great hookup, chunky!


 
  
 hilarious, ill be able to easily stack it on my phone then


----------



## Light - Man

salla45 said:


> yes indeed, about 4mm wider, perhaps? I like the fact that it's shorter than the *X3ii*, gives the IEM connector  strain relief when pocketed. Its a great hookup, chunky!


 
 Good to know that it is more than a paper weight - one that outputs 0's and 1's.


----------



## salla45

yoyorast10 said:


> hilarious, ill be able to easily stack it on my phone then


 

  

  
 oh yes. Here're some neater photos showing it connected to the phone (S5)


----------



## salla45

light - man said:


> Good to know that it is more than a paper weight - one that outputs 0's and 1's.


 
 Actually I use it as a club when I'm out. Great for fist fights


----------



## Angular Mo

*Coaxial Digital Input not working?!*
  
 I purchased my first coax digital cable;
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OZCHJA8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00
  
 and connected it to the output of a blu-ray player with a movie playing, and the Mojo provided no music, the on/off ball that indicates bit-rate is not lit.
  
 then, I connected it to the coax output of a iFi Nano iDSD with hi-res, then redbook music playing; same result...no throughout to the Mojo.
  
 Has anyone else tried the coax on the Mojo?
  
 I so much do not want to send the unit back, as I enjoy it immensely having replaced my desktop DAC/AMPs.
  
 However, I want the coax to work.
  
 Suggestions?


----------



## tkteo

angular mo said:


> *Coaxial Digital Input not working?!*
> 
> I purchased my first coax digital cable;
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OZCHJA8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00
> ...


 
  
 Could it be the case that there is a setting in the bluray player that you need to access in order to turn on digital coax output?
  
 I have no issues with coax on Mojo but mine is from the coax output of a DAP.


----------



## T1000

Amazing sound with Mojo and Ak380 and Angie, this Mojo is really a bargain and did´t expect that it is so good.


----------



## mscott58

t1000 said:


> Amazing sound with Mojo and Ak380 and Angie, this Mojo is really a bargain and did´t expect that it is so good.


 
 QQ - How would you describe the difference of the 380/Mojo combo compared to the 380 solo? Cheers


----------



## singleended58

hawaiibadboy said:


> Wow! What a best friend you are! In addition to that you should put a DAP or transport plus a interconnect cables that work perfectly with Mojo. Just a thought!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angular Mo

tkteo said:


> Could it be the case that there is a setting in the bluray player that you need to access in order to turn on digital coax output?
> 
> I have no issues with coax on Mojo but mine is from the coax output of a DAP.


 
 I don't know about the blue-ray player having such a setting, I will take a look...thank you.
  
 The only other cable I have attached to the player is the HDMI one, for video purposes.
  
 However, that does not explain why I have no throughput from the iFi Nano which should act as a converter.


----------



## T1000

mscott58 said:


> QQ - How would you describe the difference of the 380/Mojo combo compared to the 380 solo? Cheers


 

 The 380 has a more relaxed presentation, more fluid, the mojo is very musical and especially the vocals become more upfront in the mix.
 It´s very fun to listen to and i like the mojo more than hugo i owned before.


----------



## salla45

tkteo said:


> Could it be the case that there is a setting in the bluray player that you need to access in order to turn on digital coax output?
> 
> I have no issues with coax on Mojo but mine is from the coax output of a DAP.


 
  


angular mo said:


> I don't know about the blue-ray player having such a setting, I will take a look...thank you.
> 
> The only other cable I have attached to the player is the HDMI one, for video purposes.
> 
> However, that does not explain why I have no throughput from the iFi Nano which should act as a converter.


 
 It looks like a 4 pole cable, the input to the mojo should be 2 pole, i believe? I am using a 4 pole out from my X3ii but into the mojo it's 2 pole.
  
 Works fab.


----------



## Light - Man

salla45 said:


> It looks like a 4 pole cable, the input to the mojo should be 2 pole, i believe? I am using a 4 pole out from my* X3ii* but into the mojo it's 2 pole.
> 
> Works fab.


 
 Good to know, have you compared your Samsung S5 phone Vs the X3ii into your Mojo yet?


----------



## tkteo

salla45 said:


> It looks like a 4 pole cable, the input to the mojo should be 2 pole, i believe? I am using a 4 pole out from my X3ii but into the mojo it's 2 pole.
> 
> Works fab.


 
 Well spotted. The 3.5mm plug portion of the cable that Angular Mo bought certainly looks and I would say it 4-pole.
  
 Is this what it meant by "TRRS" termination?


----------



## Ike1985

I've had no issues with mojo & iPhone 5 w/Onkyo HF until now. Mojo has been giving me the correct pinkish-silver DSD light when playing DSD files in onkyo but today while playing a 5.6mHz DSD, Onkyo converted it to 192kHz PCM. Anybody know what's happening?


----------



## Angular Mo

@salla45, thank you !


----------



## Ike1985

What the heck, now it's putting out DSD, I didn't change anything.


----------



## Sound Eq

hawaiibadboy said:


> Got a friend who's coming to see the Mojo tomorrow. I put nice things in nice places. He will get my opinion right away.
> Then he will get the Mojo himself for sure.
> The iFi got it's own stack stand so the Mojo gets it's own box.


 
 i am happy to see the starter of basshead thread is liking the mojo


----------



## Mython

hawaiibadboy said:


> Got a friend who's coming to see the Mojo tomorrow. I put nice things in nice places. He will get my opinion right away.
> Then he will get the Mojo himself for sure.
> The iFi got it's own stack stand so the Mojo gets it's own box.


 
  
  
*"It rubs the lotion on it's skin..!"*


----------



## Uyski

Got my Mojo, and I'm extremely satisfied with the audio quality.
 However, the USB ports on my unit are defect. Small movements will disconnect the mojo when it's charging, or used as dac, so I guess the usb ports are loose.
 Too bad I will have to return it. Bumping into it while using my macbook will disconnect it, so using it portable with my S6 edge will be impossible.
 Anyone that have heard of this issue?


----------



## singleended58

uyski said:


> Got my Mojo, and I'm extremely satisfied with the audio quality.
> 
> However, the USB ports on my unit are defect. Small movements will disconnect the mojo when it's charging, or used as dac, so I guess the usb ports are loose.
> 
> ...




Mojo's USB input for CCK from iPhone 6+ is acting up yesterday (did not have loosing problem at the beginning). However, I mostly listen to AK100mk2 via optical which I like the SQ more...


----------



## Uyski

singleended58 said:


> Mojo's USB input for CCK from iPhone 6+ is acting up yesterday (did not have loosing problem at the beginning). However, I mostly listen to AK100mk2 via optical which I like the SQ more...


 

 Yep, just tried charging it, and it's impossible due to it getting disconnected. Contacted them on Facebook asking for advice since I live outside the US, they've seen my message but not answered it..


----------



## rcoleman1

No longer needed...my wife purchased a LG V10. BRAND NEW just received Pure Silver Lightning to Micro USB Chord Mojo/Hugo Interconnect from Lavricables for iDevices. Eliminates the need for the Apple CCK. For Sale/Best Offer. PM me if interested


----------



## jamestux

ike1985 said:


> What the heck, now it's putting out DSD, I didn't change anything.



Where did you get Jimi in DSD?




uyski said:


> Yep, just tried charging it, and it's impossible due to it getting disconnected. Contacted them on Facebook asking for advice since I live outside the US, they've seen my message but not answered it..



Chord live outside the US too (in the UK) and it's 7pm here, I imagine the office has been closed for an hour or so.


----------



## Uyski

So I've tried the USB cable that came with it. Lifting the mojo up disconnects it, including when it's charging.
 So I tried the USB cable that came with my S6 EDGE +. Lifting the mojo up disconnects it too.
 Then I tried the cable that came with my PS4, and for some reasons it doesn't disconnect when I use that cable. It's really weird, but atleast it works okay-ish now.


----------



## twelvebears

I'd be interested to know if anyone has tried pairing the Mojo with an iBasso DX50 - size-wise looks a perfect match and would side-step the limitations of the DX50's DAC and amp.
  
 Also now they are discontinued, there are some good deals on the DX50 to be had.
  
 Thoughts or experiences welcome


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

uyski said:


> So I've tried the USB cable that came with it. Lifting the mojo up disconnects it, including when it's charging.
> So I tried the USB cable that came with my S6 EDGE +. Lifting the mojo up disconnects it too.
> Then I tried the cable that came with my PS4, and for some reasons it doesn't disconnect when I use that cable. It's really weird, but atleast it works okay-ish now.


 
 Do the cables click-in satisfyingly? May be they're not connected properly?


----------



## Uyski

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Do the cables click-in satisfyingly? May be they're not connected properly?


 

 All of them click-in satisfyingly, but only the PS4 cable can be poked at and not be disconnected.
 I'm really glad that I found this out though, for a moment there, I though I was holding an expensive paperweight.


----------



## mscott58

uyski said:


> All of them click-in satisfyingly, but only the PS4 cable can be poked at and not be disconnected.
> I'm really glad that I found this out though, for a moment there, I though I was holding an expensive paperweight.


 
 Still sounds like it might be worth getting it swapped out for another unit as this does not sound like typical behavior IME for the Mojo. 
  
 And say "hi" to Norway for me - my lineage is from near Trondheim. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## RamblerBoy

hey guys,
 i am having plans to get this. i learnt that it supports coax, usb and optical inputs. i won't be using the optical one but i am a bit stranded between the the other two.
  
 my guess is that the usb output from my dap will send audio files to the mojo's usb input without getting tampered by the dap's dac or the amp. am i right?
 what about the coax output from my dap? will music files pass through the dap's dac or amp (i believe the amp doesn't touch them but what about my dap's dac?) before being sent to the mojo's coax input?


----------



## Uyski

mscott58 said:


> Still sounds like it might be worth getting it swapped out for another unit as this does not sound like typical behavior IME for the Mojo.
> 
> And say "hi" to Norway for me - my lineage is from near Trondheim.
> 
> Cheers


 
 Yeah, I'll contact chord electronics and see what they say. Hopefully I'll get it swapped 
 And will do!


----------



## jamestux

ramblerboy said:


> hey guys,
> i am having plans to get this. i learnt that it supports coax, usb and optical inputs. i won't be using the optical one but i am a bit stranded between the the other two.
> 
> my guess is that the usb output from my dap will send audio files to the mojo's usb input without getting tampered by the dap's dac or the amp. am i right?
> what about the coax output from my dap? will music files pass through the dap's dac or amp (i believe the amp doesn't touch them but what about my dap's dac?) before being sent to the mojo's coax input?



It depends on your DAP but none of them pass files through, they will all need to convert the files to an audio stream.

Earlier in the thread there was a bit of heat on this topic as some DAPs were definitely altering the output (eq and volume were having an effect).

Oh and some DAPs do not output digital at all like the AK jr and Fiio x1


----------



## emilsoft

uyski said:


> Got my Mojo, and I'm extremely satisfied with the audio quality.
> However, the USB ports on my unit are defect. Small movements will disconnect the mojo when it's charging, or used as dac, so I guess the usb ports are loose.
> Too bad I will have to return it. Bumping into it while using my macbook will disconnect it, so using it portable with my S6 edge will be impossible.
> Anyone that have heard of this issue?


 
 I had this problem with specific USB cables - might not be the Mojo, some cable connectors are not as tight. Have you tried different cables and are getting the same issue with all of them?


----------



## Mojo ideas

angular mo said:


> *Coaxial Digital Input not working?!*
> 
> I purchased my first coax digital cable;
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OZCHJA8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00
> ...


Did you have any other input connected at the same time?


----------



## emilsoft

I never believed that audiophile USB cables make a difference, but was proved wrong recently when using Supra USB (with Audioquest micro adapter) with Mojo; the difference between the out of box usb and this is rather significant; wider soundstage, better instrument separation, less harsh - so I can only deduce Mojo likes good quality cables.. still don't understand how this works, digital is digital is digital
  
 On another note, Mojo + HD600 (with HD650 cables and important 100 hour burn in) is a stunning combination. After going through Shure SRH1840, Oppo PM3, Hifiman HE560, the HD600s come on top as the most honest to source/balanced sound with the Mojo.


----------



## Ike1985

uyski said:


> Yep, just tried charging it, and it's impossible due to it getting disconnected. Contacted them on Facebook asking for advice since I live outside the US, they've seen my message but not answered it..


 
  
 Swap it, not normal.


----------



## Sound Eq

emilsoft said:


> I never believed that audiophile USB cables make a difference, but was proved wrong recently when using Supra USB (with Audioquest micro adapter) with Mojo; the difference between the out of box usb and this is rather significant; wider soundstage, better instrument separation, less harsh - so I can only deduce Mojo likes good quality cables.. still don't understand how this works, digital is digital is digital
> 
> On another note, Mojo + HD600 (with HD650 cables and important 100 hour burn in) is a stunning combination. After going through Shure SRH1840, Oppo PM3, Hifiman HE560, the HD600s come on top as the most honest to source/balanced sound with the Mojo.


 
 is their an ultra short usb cable to connect to an android phone, that makes it connected in a neat way, i bought one from ebay which is cheap, but now u mention that the quality of the cables makes a difference i was wondering if there is an ultra short cable that is supposed to be audiophile quality


----------



## sandalaudio

emilsoft said:


> I never believed that audiophile USB cables make a difference, but was proved wrong recently when using Supra USB (with Audioquest micro adapter) with Mojo; the difference between the out of box usb and this is rather significant; wider soundstage, better instrument separation, less harsh - so I can only deduce Mojo likes good quality cables.. still don't understand how this works, digital is digital is digital
> 
> On another note, Mojo + HD600 (with HD650 cables and important 100 hour burn in) is a stunning combination. After going through Shure SRH1840, Oppo PM3, Hifiman HE560, the HD600s come on top as the most honest to source/balanced sound with the Mojo.


 
  
 As they always say there is no such thing as a good cable, but there are many bad ones.
  
 Most USB cables are fine for 44.1kHz data but it gets particularly picky as you go up in sample rate. I found that even for Mojo, a lot of generic USB cables (e.g. Belkin) I can hear subtle "pop pop pop" noise every time I play higher than 192kHz PCM. I guess this sort of interference noise is occurring to a lesser degree even at lower sample rates. Using better cables (I used Audioquest Cinnamon) solves this problem completely.
  
 Although digital is digital, USB cable also carries 5V power line which Mojo relies on, which is severely contaminated by the source (PC) or the signal (data line on USB cable). You can visually see the amount of noise on the 5V line increase as you play music, because the digital signal "hops" across to the adjacent 5V line. Different cables does this to varying degrees. It's like hearing the interference noise from mobile phone signal that some people complain about on the Mojo. Digital system still has analogue amp that gets contaminated with signal spills.
  
 Mojo and most other USB DACs have sufficient input filter circuit to clean up these noise but it can spill in somewhat. The bottom line is that it's good to use a quality cable though I think many of the fancy "audio grade" USB cables are overpriced.


----------



## Ike1985

emilsoft said:


> I never believed that audiophile USB cables make a difference, but was proved wrong recently when using Supra USB (with Audioquest micro adapter) with Mojo; the difference between the out of box usb and this is rather significant; wider soundstage, better instrument separation, less harsh - so I can only deduce Mojo likes good quality cables.. still don't understand how this works, digital is digital is digital
> 
> On another note, Mojo + HD600 (with HD650 cables and important 100 hour burn in) is a stunning combination. After going through Shure SRH1840, Oppo PM3, Hifiman HE560, the HD600s come on top as the most honest to source/balanced sound with the Mojo.


 
  
 This will sound crazy but I've got a Vtech usb cable that has a ferrite device in it, it came with one of my sons ipad-like toys.  I swear it has creates more bass response than the provided usb that came with mojo.  I'm waiting to get into cables until I get a new phone (2016), after then i'll look for a usb-otg cable that slightly boosts bass as that's my preferred sig.


----------



## Sound Eq

ike1985 said:


> This will sound crazy but I've got a Vtech usb cable that has a ferrite device in it, it came with one of my sons ipad-like toys.  I swear it has creates more bass response than the provided usb that came with mojo.  I'm waiting to get into cables until I get a new phone (2016), after then i'll look for a usb-otg cable that slightly boosts bass as that's my preferred sig.


 
 so is there an ultra short usb-otg cable to connect mojo to my galaxy note 3 that is better than the cheap ones found on ebay


----------



## Ike1985

sound eq said:


> so is there an ultra short usb-otg cable to connect mojo to my galaxy note 3 that is better than the cheap ones found on ebay


 
  
 not sure, the cable I'm liking(had like 20 at home I tried) is about 2 feet long.


----------



## Sound Eq

ike1985 said:


> not sure, the cable I'm liking(had like 20 at home I tried) is about 2 feet long.


 
 i need an ultra ultra  short one


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

sound eq said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > not sure, the cable I'm liking(had like 20 at home I tried) is about 2 feet long.
> ...


 
 Shortest is this one from ebay

  
 Any of the custom cable makers might be able to make you 'audiophile' grade usb cables at your desired length and termination.
 http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html


----------



## salla45

light - man said:


> Good to know, have you compared your Samsung S5 phone Vs the X3ii into your Mojo yet?


 
 Sorry, no. Once I got the X3ii going with the Mojo, I haven't really gone back to the S5 hook up. I found the whole "phone as player" thing rather unpleasant. I so much prefer the ergonomics of a dedicated player. There are so many reasons why I prefer to use the X3ii as transport than the phone. But, hey, that's just me. I also prefer using dedicated cameras rather than use the phone camera. I guess I'm old fashioned, or just old, maybe


----------



## jamestux

salla45 said:


> Sorry, no. Once I got the X3ii going with the Mojo, I haven't really gone back to the S5 hook up. I found the whole "phone as player" thing rather unpleasant. I so much prefer the ergonomics of a dedicated player. There are so many reasons why I prefer to use the X3ii as transport than the phone. But, hey, that's just me. I also prefer using dedicated cameras rather than use the phone camera. I guess I'm old fashioned, or just old, maybe


I used my S6 edge when I first got my Mojo (without an app like uapp) and the sound was great except for the radio interference. My main source is a DAP now though as I need my phone battery and I prefer the interface of the DAP too on a commute either source is indistinguishable audibly (except the interference) with my headphones.


----------



## Sound Eq

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Shortest is this one from ebay
> 
> 
> Any of the custom cable makers might be able to make you 'audiophile' grade usb cables at your desired length and termination.
> http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html


 
 i went to that site they have black dragon cable as well which says it adds warmth i think i will like it more than the silver one
  
 i was wondering before i buy it is really worth paying about 85 usd compared to 3 usd for the ebay cable like is there a real difference


----------



## salla45

jamestux said:


> I used my S6 edge when I first got my Mojo (without an app like uapp) and the sound was great except for the radio interference. My main source is a DAP now though as I need my phone battery and I prefer the interface of the DAP too on a commute either source is indistinguishable audibly (except the interference) with my headphones.


 
 i wouldn't disagree with you there. I couldn't honestly say I can hear any difference between the 2. And yep, the battery is one of the main issues for me; interface being the other. I did quite like to have Tidal access though. Actually I got round the interference issue by cheating a bit, I ended up using my old S4 as the player-phone and wifi connecting it to the internet for Tidal 
  
 Ps.. am due for an upgrade in Jan, phone-wise, so Ill probably be dabbling again


----------



## imattersuk

Someone was asking about USB cable earlier.....there are now 3 reviews on the QED
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb


----------



## HiFlight

sound eq said:


> i went to that site they have black dragon cable as well which says it adds warmth i think i will like it more than the silver one
> 
> i was wondering before i buy it is really worth paying about 85 usd compared to 3 usd for the ebay cable like is there a real difference




At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport


----------



## sabloke

Call me crazy but the JitterBug seems to bring the mids a bit forward and add a tiny bit of warmth. It also cleans the USB link enough that I hear no static coming from my G4. Still testing but so far it looks like it improves sound quality a bit.


----------



## bflat

hiflight said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport


 

 PCM unlike data files do not have any error checking/correction. What you get on the receiving end can be different than the transmission source and those difference will change the resulting analog sound. Better cables will reduce/eliminate these errors. 
  
 Going back to data files, the same holds true - a better cable will appear to transmit data "faster" because the receiving end has less errors to correct, which negatively effect transfer rates.


----------



## Currawong

I would have guessed it isn't the cable making the sound "warmer" but reducing distortion caused by noise entering the Mojo, which we are more sensitive to in the treble.
  
 Quote:


angular mo said:


> *Coaxial Digital Input not working?!*
> 
> I purchased my first coax digital cable;
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OZCHJA8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00


 
  
 Wrong cable I'd bet. You need one that is terminated in a 3.5mm TS plug, which looks like a mono version of a regular headphone plug.
  


jamestux said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > What the heck, now it's putting out DSD, I didn't change anything.
> ...


 
  
 Looks like up-sampling mode in HF Player, which is advised against for the Mojo. The DSD up-sampling mode is good with Sabre-based DACs, because it bypasses their rather lacklustre filters, but unnecessary in the Mojo which has a completely different system.
  


ramblerboy said:


> hey guys,
> i am having plans to get this. i learnt that it supports coax, usb and optical inputs. i won't be using the optical one but i am a bit stranded between the the other two.
> 
> my guess is that the usb output from my dap will send audio files to the mojo's usb input without getting tampered by the dap's dac or the amp. am i right?
> what about the coax output from my dap? will music files pass through the dap's dac or amp (i believe the amp doesn't touch them but what about my dap's dac?) before being sent to the mojo's coax input?


 
  
 What DAP do you have? I don't know of any with a USB _output_.


----------



## x RELIC x

ramblerboy said:


> hey guys,
> i am having plans to get this. i learnt that it supports coax, usb and optical inputs. i won't be using the optical one but i am a bit stranded between the the other two.
> 
> my guess is that the usb output from my dap will send audio files to the mojo's usb input without getting tampered by the dap's dac or the amp. am i right?
> what about the coax output from my dap? will music files pass through the dap's dac or amp (i believe the amp doesn't touch them but what about my dap's dac?) before being sent to the mojo's coax input?




I see you have the X3ii. The only digital output on the X3ii is the coaxial output that's shared with the line out. Considering this you need a custom cable that will be compatible with the TRRS connection in the X3ii. If you don't throw your FiiO in the dustbin like you did with the e11 (been reading your posts in the X3ii thread), then you will completely bypass the DAC and amp in the X3ii and the Mojo will do all the digital to analogue conversion and amplification. The X3ii will essentially just be a transport for music files.

Here's a link to a custom cable you need. You select your plug options for the X3ii and Mojo:

http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html


Edit: To be clear for those that do not know, the USB OTG function on the FiiO DAPs is for expanded storage, not for audio output.


----------



## gHeadphone

emilsoft said:


> I never believed that audiophile USB cables make a difference, but was proved wrong recently when using Supra USB (with Audioquest micro adapter) with Mojo; the difference between the out of box usb and this is rather significant; wider soundstage, better instrument separation, less harsh - so I can only deduce Mojo likes good quality cables.. still don't understand how this works, digital is digital is digital
> 
> On another note, Mojo + HD600 (with HD650 cables and important 100 hour burn in) is a stunning combination. After going through Shure SRH1840, Oppo PM3, Hifiman HE560, the HD600s come on top as the most honest to source/balanced sound with the Mojo.


 
 Hey Emilsoft. How did you like the 560 with the Mojo, im leaning towards a Mojo but im not certain if its the best choice with the 560 (my main headphone)


----------



## mscott58

I find myself with a spare coax cable - 3.5mm TS (mono) male plugs with ~24" of real 75-ohm RG179 cable (from Belkin). Ordered one to connect my X3 and Mojo and they for some reason sent me two. PM me if your interested. Cheers


----------



## oldmate

sound eq said:


> i went to that site they have black dragon cable as well which says it adds warmth i think i will like it more than the silver one
> 
> i was wondering before i buy it is really worth paying about 85 usd compared to 3 usd for the ebay cable like is there a real difference


 
 Save yourself some dollars and go with the cheaper option - no difference. Actually, there is a difference - asthetics.


----------



## emilsoft

hiflight said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport


 
 I was a strong believer in that USB cables make no difference, I don't see how it does this, but using my Supra USB cable everything sound less strained and easier to listen to, but with clearer instrument separation, which might be classified as warmer.


----------



## emilsoft

gheadphone said:


> Hey Emilsoft. How did you like the 560 with the Mojo, im leaning towards a Mojo but im not certain if its the best choice with the 560 (my main headphone)


 
 No problems driving the 560s, if you are looking for a small amp/dac them at this price level don't think you can do much better really.. I should say that I didn't listen to the 560s for long as I didn't like them as much as the HD600s, so take my opinion with a pinch of salt.


----------



## emilsoft

imattersuk said:


> Someone was asking about USB cable earlier.....there are now 3 reviews on the QED
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb


 
 Alternative is Audioquest Forest USB which is cheaper, never tried it though. The QED seems thicker and less bendable which can be a problem with the Mojo's small size and mini connector


----------



## emilsoft

oldmate said:


> Save yourself some dollars and go with the cheaper option - no difference. Actually, there is a difference - asthetics.


 
 There is a difference with USB cables in terms of sound quality, surprisingly so. I wouldn't spend more than 30-40£ however


----------



## oldmate

emilsoft said:


> There is a difference with USB cables in terms of sound quality, surprisingly so. I wouldn't spend more than 30-40£ however


 
 OK, I should have said I can't hear any difference. My apologies.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

sound eq said:


> so is there an ultra short usb-otg cable to connect mojo to my galaxy note 3 that is better than the cheap ones found on ebay


 


 Very short bro.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

sound eq said:


> i am happy to see the starter of basshead thread is liking the mojo


 
  
  
  My audio brain was born in front of the Boston Symphony Orchestra. B.S.O + Half Shell venue = musical impact that is felt.
  
 Any live Orchestra fans out there? Then you know what I'm saying. More power than any Rock or Hip Hop show.
  


mython said:


> *"It rubs the lotion on it's skin..!"*


 
  
  
 It does or it  gets the ...something.
 Only with a micro fiber cloth and nothing other than a pinch  of pure soap.


----------



## Wyd4

9/10 audiophiles recommend keeping the hose away from the mojo, even if it refuses to rub the lotion on its skin


----------



## mscott58

wyd4 said:


> 9/10 audiophiles recommend keeping the hose away from the mojo, even if it refuses to rub the lotion on its skin


 
 And what about the "tuck"?


----------



## x RELIC x

:blink:


----------



## georgelai57

Now that I've seen The Holy Grail a.k.a. white DSD light on my Mojo, I doubt I'll continue to use it that way. Except once in a while just for fun.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

wyd4 said:


> 9/10 audiophiles recommend keeping the hose away from the mojo, even if it refuses to rub the lotion on its skin


 
  
  
  
  
  

 That 10th guy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 /OT


----------



## Rob Watts

hiflight said:


> At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport


 
 I understand those concerns to - after all the data is the same. But there are solid scientific reasons why they can make a difference.

  
 In the 1980's, people started talking about mains cables making a difference to the sound quality - and I didn't believe it either - particularly as my pre-amp had 300 dB of PSU rejection in the power supply. But I did a listening test, and yes I could hear a difference. Frankly I still could not believe the evidence of my own ears, so did a blind listening test with my girl friend. She reported exactly the same observation - mains cables did make a difference to SQ.
  
 To cut a long story short, I proved the problem was down to RF noise. RF noise inter-modulates with the wanted audio signal within the analogue electronics, and if the RF noise is random, then the distortion is random too and you get a increase in noise floor with signal. This increase in noise floor is noise floor modulation, and the brain is very sensitive to it; you can perceive tiny amounts of noise floor modulation as a brightening or hardening of the sound. By tiny I mean the noise floor modulation needs to be well below -200 dB, so the brain is very sensitive to it. With the right test equipment, you (APX5555 is only test equipment that has no innate noise floor modulation) can easily measure the effect.
  

 The RF characteristics of the cable can change the RF noise that gets injected into Mojo's ground plane, and this is the mechanism for changes in smoothness. You may say why can't you make it insensitive to it; well I go to silly lengths to RF filter and decouple, and use dual solid ground planes on the PCB, but you can't remove the problem. For Dave, Hugo TT and 2 Qute I have galvanic isolation, and this eliminates the problem (along with other SQ problems such as sound-stage depth). But I can't do this with portable devices, as it draws power from the 'phone. That said it's less of an issue with portable electronics as they are less power hungry and create less noise.

  

 So what are the best USB cables? Firstly, be careful. A lot of audiophile USB cables actually increase RF noise and make it sound brighter, and superficially impressive - but this is just distortion brightening things up. Go for USB cables that have ferrites in the cable is a good idea - it may also solve any RF issues from the mobile that you may have too.

  

 Rob


----------



## LouisArmstrong

How do you put DSD file into iPhone? I thought iTunes doesn't allow it?


----------



## tkteo

rob watts said:


> So what are the best USB cables? Firstly, be careful. A lot of audiophile USB cables actually increase RF noise and make it sound brighter, and superficially impressive - but this is just distortion brightening things up. Go for USB cables that have ferrites in the cable is a good idea - it may also solve any RF issues from the mobile that you may have too.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Dear Mr Watts,
  
 if there is a "Rob Watts approved" list of USB cables, I am sure I am not the only Chord DAC owner who would love to know what this list comprises.


----------



## Roybenz

Im using iphone 6s, with tidal. How would mojo compare to oppo ha 2 and the larger oppo ha 1 or the Hugo?

Using the audeze Lcd3f


----------



## salla45

tkteo said:


> Well spotted. The 3.5mm plug portion of the cable that Angular Mo bought certainly looks and I would say it 4-pole.
> 
> Is this what it meant by "TRRS" termination?


 
 Sorry Im not savvy enough to advise, but sticking my necking i would say it's more likely that your 4 pole cable is set up to take  a line out + coax signal to just coax RCA type. Rather like the freebie I got with my Fiio. I think you need something like this, but I'm sure there are cheaper options.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SLK-Audio-RCA-to-3-5mm-Stereo-75-coaxial-cable-Line-for-Ihifi960-801-dx100-C4/261960788279?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D34494%26meid%3D62c8d5c471dd46e4ba9e8ba03c2f9267%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D201480991106
  
 A fellow member on HeadFi did my cable for my fiio for a fraction of this, and it works great!!! If you get stuck, Ill put u in touch.


----------



## equedadoii

tkteo said:


> Dear Mr Watts,
> 
> if there is a "Rob Watts approved" list of USB cables, I am sure I am not the only Chord DAC owner who would love to know what this list comprises.


 

 i can understand not wanting to play favorites,
 however, i wouldn't mind this list either.


----------



## Rob Watts

I promised some time ago that I would show some measurements showing Mojo's performance. My reasoning for this was that Mojo does things that no other (non Chord) DAC does at any price; I was kind of annoyed that some people were comparing it to $100 DACs when the true competitors were $100K - and I kind of get that, its difficult to take Mojo seriously given its size and price. But if you could see the design complexity that goes inside Mojo then one could appreciate how much better it is; it really is vastly more complex than other DAC's, and this complexity is needed to recreate the original analogue signal accurately.
  
 But I can show you that something special is going on from measurements. Take a look at this plot. This is a FFT of a 1kHz output at 2.5v RMS into a 300 ohm load (blue trace) and then with no signal (red trace):
  

  
 Now what is very interesting is the noise floor at -175dB - it does not change at all with 2.5v or nothing which indicates a complete absence of measurable noise floor modulation. Noise floor modulation is extremely important subjectively - you perceive the slightest amount as a brightness or hardness to the sound. When it gets bad, you hear glare or grain in the treble. All DAC's (apart from Chord DAC's) suffer from measurable noise floor modulation - typically the noise floor would be -160 dB with no signal, and -140 dB at 2.5v RMS. Some Class D amps are awful with noise floor at -120 dB (one reason why Class D often sounds so bad).
  
 To get this measurement is a massive challenge, as ADC's themselves have large amounts of noise floor modulation, way bigger than my DAC's. The only test instrument that has noise floor modulation that can actually measure Mojo's performance is the APX555. This uses a novel approach to solving the issue - 4 ADC's and an analogue notch filters. The outputs are combined in the digital domain, so this means one ADC is handling the fundamental sine wave, another ADC looks at the noise via the notch filter. So you will only be able to measure Mojo's true performance using the APX555. 
  
 Many posters have commented on how smooth and musical sounding Mojo is - and its in part down to the absence of measurable noise floor modulation. Actually getting this performance is very complicated, as within the DAC there are a enormous number of mechanisms to create noise floor modulation. One reason why its taken me 20 years of DAC development to do it!
  
 Rob


----------



## tkteo

equedadoii said:


> i can understand not wanting to play favorites,
> however, i wouldn't mind this list either.


 
 A list sorted in alphabetical order. Then again brands with "A" as first letter of brand name would be the happiest haha.


----------



## Sound Eq

rob watts said:


> I understand those concerns to - after all the data is the same. But there are solid scientific reasons why they can make a difference.
> 
> 
> In the 1980's, people started talking about mains cables making a difference to the sound quality - and I didn't believe it either - particularly as my pre-amp had 300 dB of PSU rejection in the power supply. But I did a listening test, and yes I could hear a difference. Frankly I still could not believe the evidence of my own ears, so did a blind listening test with my girl friend. She reported exactly the same observation - mains cables did make a difference to SQ.
> ...


 
 any companies make ferrites micor usb- otg micro usb, that is ultra short, as the last thing is i will want to add brightness to the sound
  
 so please help telling which company is making such cables with ferrites


----------



## spook76

louisarmstrong said:


> How do you put DSD file into iPhone? I thought iTunes doesn't allow it?



If you are using Onkyo HF Player, you can simply drag and drop it from your music library on your home computer to Onkyo app when you have iTunes open on your desktop.


----------



## karmazynowy

Has anyone tried Mojo with Oneplus X? Does it work without any problems?


----------



## imattersuk

sound eq said:


> any companies make ferrites micor usb- otg micro usb, that is ultra short, as the last thing is i will want to add brightness to the sound
> 
> so please help telling which company is making such cables with ferrites


 
 I don't know how many times I have to tell you guys this....... 
  
http://www.qed.co.uk/hdmi-and-digital/digital-data/reference-usb-a-b-micro.htm
  
 "Reference USB cable is designed to transmit high definition digital audio between USB audio components (such as a computer or storage devicen and a high performance DAC) with ultra low jitter. It utilises a carefully engineered geometry *including an integral Ferrite jacket*, electrically isolated power conductors and an impedance controlled data lane to reduce timing errors within the digital signal, for cleaner audio transmission."
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb/reviews
  
 All I keep hearing on this forum is I want cheap cheap cheap, well you get what you pay for, simple really. 0.3M is as short as you will get if you want a ready made well built cable with a Ferrite jacket unless you can get someone to make a custom cable for mucho $$$$$


----------



## RamblerBoy

x relic x said:


> I see you have the X3ii. The only digital output on the X3ii is the coaxial output that's shared with the line out. Considering this you need a custom cable that will be compatible with the TRRS connection in the X3ii. If you don't throw your FiiO in the dustbin like you did with the e11 (been reading your posts in the X3ii thread), then you will completely bypass the DAC and amp in the X3ii and the Mojo will do all the digital to analogue conversion and amplification. The X3ii will essentially just be a transport for music files.
> 
> Here's a link to a custom cable you need. You select your plug options for the X3ii and Mojo:
> 
> ...


 
 thank you for explaining it to me.
 as for the fiio x3ii, i won't be using it anymore and i'll be putting them up for sale online, hopefully not the dustbin because i need the cash, after getting it repaired under warranty. will be using my phone with the mojo else i might get a pioneer xdp100r.
  
 i wasn't talking about fiio in particular. what about the output from android phones? they are usually connected to external dacs using usb cables right? i'm guessing usb out from the phone to the usb input of mojo


----------



## RamblerBoy

currawong said:


> What DAP do you have? I don't know of any with a USB _output_.


 
 thanks for replying. sorry not a dap in particular. what about apple's line out or androids's usb out. isn't that how phones are connected to the mojo's usb input? 
  


jamestux said:


> It depends on your DAP but none of them pass files through, they will all need to convert the files to an audio stream.
> 
> Earlier in the thread there was a bit of heat on this topic as some DAPs were definitely altering the output (eq and volume were having an effect).
> 
> Oh and some DAPs do not output digital at all like the AK jr and Fiio x1


 thanks. i am also looking into pairing this with my phone.


----------



## emilsoft

Wish the Mojo didn't skip the first second on every track on TIDAL.. It also keeps cutting off on Linn streaming radio (which works fine otherwise with other usb interface - might be the streaming buffer), it's frustrating.


----------



## Uyski

I was planning to buy this one.
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/DeLock-Extension-Cable-Female-Micro/dp/B008YU99EQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1450528140&sr=1-3&keywords=delock+ferrite
 I don't think there's alot of difference though, as long as it has a ferrite core.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

What is the rec'd cable for the 
  
 Micro USB B to Micro USB B
  
 Mojo  to Note 4
  
 Thanks for any help


----------



## masterpfa

karmazynowy said:


> Has anyone tried Mojo with Oneplus X? Does it work without any problems?


 
 I do not know if the OnePlus X is similar to the OnePlus One, but I could not get the OTG cable to work with my OnePlus One and I have tried quite a few OTG cables
 OnePlus X may be different


----------



## GreenBow

emilsoft said:


> Wish the Mojo didn't skip the first second on every track on TIDAL.. It also keeps cutting off on Linn streaming radio (which works fine otherwise with other usb interface - might be the streaming buffer), it's frustrating.


 
 Ref: The first second missing of manually selected tracks in Foobar and JRiver.
  
 Rob Watts of Chord Electronics. Post 6822 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12160397
  
 I made post #45 over here asking if folk had this all working. No-one replied yet. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread/30


----------



## Nikonkit

Is it possible to connect an iPod classic to input data to the mojo?


----------



## unvarnish

Has anyone added inexpensive extra amp to Mojo to drivre HD 800? I 'accidently' bought Aune B1 to add extra power to my mojo and now I'm thinking if I just wasted extra 180$.  Should I return it?!


----------



## StryGR

IMO yes.
  
 And this because Aune S16's own headphone amp (Aune S16 is the dac/amp model) is nothing special as my friends say.
  
 Hugo / Mojo's output is portable reference class!


----------



## salla45

hawaiibadboy said:


> What is the rec'd cable for the
> 
> Micro USB B to Micro USB B
> 
> ...


 
 this is the one I use for my S5. Works a treat. But you'll need USB Audio Player Pro also (application).
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## salla45

unvarnish said:


> Has anyone added inexpensive extra amp to Mojo to drivre HD 800? I 'accidently' bought Aune B1 to add extra power to my mojo and now I'm thinking if I just wasted extra 180$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've read very good things about the HD800 being driven directly by the Mojo without any further amplification. Anything you add into the signal path between mojo and your HP's is going to mean you'll lose some of the Mojo Magic 
  
 I am using T1's which are probably as hard or harder to drive than the HD800's and they work beautifully. Indeed I've had them AND the HD600's being driven together well by the Mojo via the 2 outputs.
  
 My feeling is return the Aune if you're finding the HD800's working well without it.


----------



## salla45

Thanks to Mojo...
  
 I listened to all of Funky Tonk off the Live Evil Miles Davis album today. 
  
 Completely mesmerised. Finally it made sense!! 
  
 Probably the first time Ive actually _listened _to it from start to finish!


----------



## raelamb

nikonkit said:


> Is it possible to connect an iPod classic to input data to the mojo?


 

 Haven't tried to connect mine but I'm sure it will work as long as you use the old 30 pin connector. Will probably be even more seamless as Apple wasn't as stringent in protecting their proprietary output then.


----------



## stefanolandesca

I need advice. Im about to splurge on a portable amp or amp/dac for my fiio x3ii and ipod touch 6. I will be using iems like yamaha eph100 and dn1000. Will the mojo will fit my setup? Or would i be better off with a fiio e12a? Or maybe oppo ha-2? I mostly listen to metal and trance. But i enjoy a little jazz and orchestral too. I prefer a warmer sound sig but plenty of details.


----------



## headwhacker

unvarnish said:


> Has anyone added inexpensive extra amp to Mojo to drivre HD 800? I 'accidently' bought Aune B1 to add extra power to my mojo and now I'm thinking if I just wasted extra 180$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 All it is good for is color the signal from the mojo. It can't function as an amplifier because Mojo may have a higher output than the B1 due to it's high output impedance. Worse is you may end up with clipped signal given it's lowest gain is at 5dB.


----------



## headwhacker

nikonkit said:


> Is it possible to connect an iPod classic to input data to the mojo?


 
  
 No


----------



## Paul Meakin

salla45 said:


> Thanks to Mojo...
> 
> I listened to all of Funky Tonk off the Live Evil Miles Davis album today.
> 
> ...




Ah, that rarely mentioned but vital point of good Hifi systems... when the music clicks in a way that it never has before. 

Great taste in music too! Those electric period Miles albums are fantastic and still more experimental than most modern music. They're also a serious test for the music making ability of any Hifi component provided that you 'get' the music at all. It took me about ten years before Bitches Brew started to make any sense.


----------



## unvarnish

headwhacker said:


> All it is good for is color the signal from the mojo. It can't function as an amplifier because Mojo may have a higher output than the B1 due to it's high output impedance. Worse is you may end up with clipped signal given it's lowest gain is at 5dB.




Hi all! Thanks a lot for your comment!  I'm so returning it haha

1) Would anyone recommend any extra amp than B1 (obviously not this one!) to drive hd800, e.g., cypher labs piccolo?! Or no need at all?! (I've read some threads people saying they have extra amps for mojo) 

2) Any recommendation on portable headphone that would pair up nicely with mojo for classical music? (Mostly orchestra/ chamber music)
 I can't carry around hd800 with me on biz trip and etc. so any headphones ranged from 400$ ~ 600$ would be nice to have for mobility!

Thanks again to all!


----------



## dacari

Which should be the Output format in Windows Configuration? I assume I have to manually select he highest *786kHz* sample rate but 24 or 32??


----------



## Nitrile

dacari said:


> Which should be the Output format in Windows Configuration? I assume I have to manually select he highest *786kHz* sample rate but 24 or 32??


 
 Why would you want windows to resample DirectSound outputs?


----------



## Uyski

Does the sound quality get affected when you use both headphone outs at the same time?


----------



## AudioBear

rob watts said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for sharing this.  I am in no position to judge on a technical level but I have had my Mojo for two days now and can't put it down it so much better than my previous systems,  I guess you could say I've been floored.
  
 I'm running out of an iPhone 6s Plus with the Onkyo HD player into Mojo using the stock Apple lightning connector to the cable supplied with Mojo.  So far I have only used the PM-3s and 64 Ears A12s.  Both sound extraordinary.  The interesting part is that the A12s have sounded good with many systems. Driving the PM-3s with Mojo took the PM-3s to another level; I did not know how good they could be.


----------



## Takeanidea

uyski said:


> Does the sound quality get affected when you use both headphone outs at the same time?


 
 Nope


----------



## Takeanidea

unvarnish said:


> Hi all! Thanks a lot for your comment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 1) Absolutely no need for an HD800 to have an extra amp
  
 2) IE800 - you like HD800 I take it? IE800 - get Snugs to make you Custom Sleeves. Then you have a portable solution that can take on anything in the world- your budget suggests a 2nd hand purchase and then saving up for custom sleeves. Snugs are a UK company who get their sleeves done in the USA


----------



## Marat Sar

Yo Chordbros! How do I get line out from the Mojo? Do I just use a 3.5 and the headphone out, plus set do the hold two buttons rainbow thing? Is it true line out, do I bypass the Mojos amp that way, or does it only set the volume to max?


----------



## Takeanidea

Don't think it's true line out but that's how I do it to connect my HE-6s to my 50 WPC amp, making sure the software controls the volume and is turned to minimum before pressing play


----------



## jarnopp

marat sar said:


> Yo Chordbros! How do I get line out from the Mojo? Do I just use a 3.5 and the headphone out, plus set do the hold two buttons rainbow thing? Is it true line out, do I bypass the Mojos amp that way, or does it only set the volume to max?




That sets the Mojo to output 3v. You can click down 3 times from there to get ~2.1v if that works better as a source voltage. The Mojo does. To have a separate amp stage - the amplification is part of the DAC audio output. An unusual but much simpler design that other DAC/amps and with, IMO, excellent results.


----------



## Marat Sar

jarnopp said:


> That sets the Mojo to output 3v. You can click down 3 times from there to get ~2.1v if that works better as a source voltage. The Mojo does. To have a separate amp stage - the amplification is part of the DAC audio output. An unusual but much simpler design that other DAC/amps and with, IMO, excellent results.


 
  
 Hmmm... I must be experiencing some sort of neural retardation, but could not dircern from your otherwise excellent answer weather the Mojo has true line out or not?
  
 Because it seems to me that it doesn't - just an option to set volume to max. Because I'm getting a clearer image from my Fiio X3 (which has a rather excellent line out) to Cayin C5, than from a Mojo to the same C5.


----------



## nmatheis

Why do you want to go Mojo -> Cayin C5 Marat Sar?


----------



## Marat Sar

nmatheis said:


> Why do you want to go Mojo -> Cayin C5 @Marat Sar?


 
  
 The soundstage is wider with my JH Audio Laylas. I'm actually quite disappointed that it is. To be even more negative, I have to say there's a bit more bass and a couple of small details here and there, but the old Fiio x3 to Cayin c5 is not at all bested by the Mojo (I'm using AK100 through a silver dragon optical to feed it). The Cayin is just more holographic than the Mojo. 
  
 These are, of course, early impressions to tired ears.


----------



## jarnopp

marat sar said:


> Hmmm... I must be experiencing some sort of neural retardation, but could not dircern from your otherwise excellent answer weather the Mojo has true line out or not?
> 
> Because it seems to me that it doesn't - just an option to set volume to max. Because I'm getting a clearer image from my Fiio X3 (which has a rather excellent line out) to Cayin C5, than from a Mojo to the same C5.




So, let me try again. All DACs output analog. Some have built in amplifiers with a volume control, and give the option of bypassing the amplifier and "only" outputting the converted digital. However, whether the DAC has and amp built in or not, there is still an analog output. Even line out is an analog signal, usually set to about 2v which is what most amps, preamps, etc are designed for. 

The Mojo has one analog output stage, which is designed to output a variable voltage and also act as the amplifier. Therefore, it cannot be bypassed, or you would not get any analog signal. So, yes it is always line out, but you will not always require a separate amplifier. (Mostly you probably won't for driving headphones.). In a full home system, you would want to use between 2-3v for "line out." 

Hope that helps. Others can add/clarify as well.


----------



## Sound Eq

hawaiibadboy said:


> What is the rec'd cable for the
> 
> Micro USB B to Micro USB B
> 
> ...


 
 well according rob watts he said its better to use cables that have ferrite in it, and i do not know what that is , or if i can find an ultra short cable to connect in a neat way with my note 3


----------



## sandalaudio

sound eq said:


> well according rob watts he said its better to use cables that have ferrite in it, and i do not know what that is , or if i can find an ultra short cable to connect in a neat way with my note 3


 
 Ferrite is a little blob that's on the end of some cables.
  
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrite_bead
  
 Basically it chokes the high frequency, which is detrimental to high speed data but good for power quality (less spikes).
 Usually USB charging cables come with them (because they don't need to worry about data), whereas most USB data cables don't.
  
 You can just buy it separately as an attachment from electronics DYI stores, so can give it a try.


----------



## sandalaudio

I've been having real trouble trying to get Mojo to work on my new Windows 10 systems which has Intel USB 3.0 ports (specifically Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller Interface).
  
 Basically the sound pops and crackles, and the Mojo's sample rate lamp (power button) flickers, particularly when I play PCM above 192kHz or DSD files. (DSD256 just turns into random noise garbage).
  
 My Asus motherboard has both Intel USB 3.0 and ASMEDIA USB 3.0 ports, and Intel ports have this problem but ASMEDIA works perfectly fine.  Both JRiver and Foobar has the exact same noise issues. It's not a software configuration issue because they play fine when I connect Mojo to the ASMEDIA USB ports.
  
 My new Dell XPS13 also has the same Intel USB 3.0, and causes a lot of pops and crackles on the Mojo.
  
 My Macbook Air and Mac Mini both work great all the way up to DSD256.
  
 Different USB cables make some difference but they all fail as I play higher sample rate files. The only solution I found for the Dell was to use a USB hub before the Mojo, but this is tedious.
  
 Does anyone know a good workaround or a solution to get the Mojo to work properly?


----------



## Sound Eq

sandalaudio said:


> Ferrite is a little blob that's on the end of some cables.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrite_bead
> 
> ...


 
 and how am i supposed to to connect to my cable
  
 can u send me a link for it


----------



## sandalaudio

sound eq said:


> and how am i supposed to to connect to my cable
> 
> can u send me a link for it


 
  
 You can get various sizes of snap-to-fit ferrites at most electronics shops.
 https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-snap-choke-core?variant=5717355973
  
 I'm not saying it will make a difference to the sound quality etc.


----------



## Mython

_From the very first page in this thread..._





  
  
*Regarding Mojos output stage*


----------



## Sound Eq

sandalaudio said:


> You can get various sizes of snap-to-fit ferrites at most electronics shops.
> https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-snap-choke-core?variant=5717355973
> 
> I'm not saying it will make a difference to the sound quality etc.


 
 thanks but i do not think i will find one to fit the ultra short micro usb- micro usb otg which is almost only 3 cm long
  
 and since non here use it i guess it will not make a difference unless i am mistaken
  
 but it would be nice if ultra short cable is found having this added


----------



## karmazynowy

uyski said:


> Does the sound quality get affected when you use both headphone outs at the same time?


 
  
 No, tested with T90 and HD800. I can hear no difference with both or just one or another connected.


----------



## uzi2

sound eq said:


> thanks but i do not think i will find one to fit the ultra short micro usb- micro usb otg which is almost only 3 cm long
> 
> and since non here use it i guess it will not make a difference unless i am mistaken
> 
> but it would be nice if ultra short cable is found having this added


 

 A longer cable wrapped around a ferrite core will give you the short cable you require.
 If you don't have problems with your existing cable, stick with it, it is certainly the neatest solution if you want to stack.


----------



## Sound Eq

uzi2 said:


> A longer cable wrapped around a ferrite core will give you the short cable you require.
> If you don't have problems with your existing cable, stick with it, it is certainly the neatest solution if you want to stack.


 
 if i see other head-fiers go for it and report it made a difference then i would, it seems non are doing it with stacking it the mojo with their android phones u=by wrapping their cables with this ferrite


----------



## dSpartan

Hey Guys,  what's the best in ear headphone paired with the mojo, any recommendations below $1000?


----------



## Sound Eq

dspartan said:


> Hey Guys,  what's the best in ear headphone paired with the mojo, any recommendations below $1000?


 
 my shure 846 sounds dam good with the mojo


----------



## dSpartan

sound eq said:


> my shure 846 sounds dam good with the mojo


 

 thank you, i do have the Shure 535, are the 846 significantly better than those in case you have tried the 535?


----------



## Sound Eq

dspartan said:


> thank you, i do have the Shure 535, are the 846 significantly better than those in case you have tried the 535?


 
 my freind has the 535 and it can not be compared to 846 at all
  
 the 846 is on another league


----------



## dSpartan

sound eq said:


> my freind has the 535 and it can not be compared to 846 at all
> 
> the 846 is on another league


 

 i will try them out thanks


----------



## Bighappy

I hope this post is okay here? Still new to Head-fi. Please move or delete mods if this isn't okay. I currently have Sennheiser HD650's & a JDS element & Oppo PM-3's with a HA-2...I'm trying to decide if I'd benifit more from a Chord mojo or a set of Shure SRH1540's being that the price is similar? I use primarily my iPhone 6plus as my source running tidal or Onkyo HF player. Thanks for any help!


----------



## nmatheis

marat sar said:


> The soundstage is wider with my JH Audio Laylas. I'm actually quite disappointed that it is. To be even more negative, I have to say there's a bit more bass and a couple of small details here and there, but the old Fiio x3 to Cayin c5 is not at all bested by the Mojo (I'm using AK100 through a silver dragon optical to feed it). The Cayin is just more holographic than the Mojo.
> 
> These are, of course, early impressions to tired ears.




Yes, to my ears C5 colors sound by adding mid-bass, sparkle, and increasing soundstage. It's fun, but doesn't necessarily have high-fidelity to the source.


----------



## iwans

The best combination currently that I have is:
 Desktop: Macbook 13 > Audirvana Plus > Mojo > FitEar MH335DW (001)
 On the go: AK100mkII > SysConcept > Mojo > FitEar MH335DW (001)
  
 AK100mkII still cannot beat Macbook 13 + Audirvana, IMO...


----------



## x RELIC x

bighappy said:


> I hope this post is okay here? Still new to Head-fi. Please move or delete mods if this isn't okay. I currently have Sennheiser HD650's & a JDS element & Oppo PM-3's with a HA-2...I'm trying to decide if I'd benifit more from a Chord mojo or a set of Shure SRH1540's being that the price is similar? I use primarily my iPhone 6plus as my source running tidal or Onkyo HF player. Thanks for any help!




The Mojo would yield a larger improvement in this case for the headphones you already own.


----------



## PhilW

dspartan said:


> Hey Guys,  what's the best in ear headphone paired with the mojo, any recommendations below $1000?


 ACS encore or oBravo ERIB2a


----------



## dSpartan

philw said:


> ACS encore or oBravo ERIB2


 
 The ACS encore seems pretty tempting.


----------



## Marat Sar

nmatheis said:


> Yes, to my ears C5 colors sound by adding mid-bass, sparkle, and increasing soundstage. It's fun, but doesn't necessarily have high-fidelity to the source.


 
  
 Thanks for clearing it up. I can't resist the widescreen soundstage C5 has, I just like it with everything, even if it's wider than what was meant. I also like the sparkle, even the unnatural element in it. I could go on and on, but sound is personal. What I really wish is a DAC better than the old x3 in the mix, but for some reason the line out on Mojo decreases the C5's soundstage compared to the x3. The Mojo has about 15% more resolution and detail, sounds more natural, but the x3 just has a very clear hissless, black line out and the mojo is messy.
  
 Strange that. Kinda feels like I have about 1200 eur worth of extra sound equipment now. Maybe a bundle-sale would work. The AK100 and Mojo combo is hella photogenic, that's for sure. Beautiful combo, just stunning, even more so in real life. Nerdy and sleek.


----------



## x RELIC x

marat sar said:


> ....................*the mojo is messy.*
> 
> Strange that..............




Strange comment indeed. At the end of the day whatever works for you is what you'll prefer. :wink_face:


----------



## Marat Sar

x relic x said:


> Strange comment indeed. At the end of the day whatever works for you is what you'll prefer.


 
  
 I surely didn't mean Mojo alone is "messy". It's clear as day. The Mojo's line out to Cayin C5 is - it has more hiss and coloration than the Fiio x3, that's all. It's a known fact x3 (at least the old one) has pitch black line out. The Mojo alone is way cleaner, just less holographic and 3d than the C5.


----------



## Bighappy

x relic x said:


> The Mojo would yield a larger improvement in this case for the headphones you already own.




Thank you!


----------



## salla45

paul meakin said:


> Ah, that rarely mentioned but vital point of good Hifi systems... when the music clicks in a way that it never has before.
> 
> Great taste in music too! Those electric period Miles albums are fantastic and still more experimental than most modern music. They're also a serious test for the music making ability of any Hifi component provided that you 'get' the music at all. It took me about ten years before Bitches Brew started to make any sense.


 
 I do like bitches brew also. Must give it a whirl with Mojo. That whole era was crazy, chock-full of musical exploration. It was like a musical renaissance. So many crossed influences between genres. It really was a fascinating period, so many candles burning fiercely in many directions. Am rediscovering a lot of it now with all this new kit. So much more to enjoy!! Brilliant.
  
 It's so true that some of the really dense stuff can take decades to assimilate. Same for some classical pieces, and prog-rock.


----------



## Currawong

dspartan said:


> Hey Guys,  what's the best in ear headphone paired with the mojo, any recommendations below $1000?


 
  
 At the risk of being annoying, I'm going to say the answer is: The one that sounds best with the music you like. I've not had a pair of IEMs here that I didn't like the sound of with the Mojo. That includes: Ultimate Ears Reference Monitors, JH Audio Roxannes and Laylas, Torque Audio t096z, and others so I'd say personal preference is the key here.


----------



## pinoyman

hi...
 im using iphone 6 as source and i plan to use it in the mojo via lightning cable. (FIIO L19)
 is it available already in the market?


----------



## nmatheis

No, L19 isn't available yet. At least not internationally. Hopefully soon!


----------



## bookmarks

Hi, some on can tell me where can i found a double coax(short not to long if it's possible) for dx90/mojo ? or any tips to combo dx90/mojo. Thx


----------



## heliuscc

bookmarks said:


> Hi, some on can tell me where can i found a double coax(short not to long if it's possible) for dx90/mojo ? or any tips to combo dx90/mojo. Thx




Easy to make with coax and two mono 3.5 plugs. Dergabe on here does make and sell them.


----------



## Nikonkit

I tried to find a 30 pin to female lightning converter but had no luck, perhaps nobody has thought of the need for an ipod with 160GB capacity for the Mojo, I have been using OTG with my LG G3 and the sound quality into the Shure 846 is outstanding.


----------



## organ_donor

On my Windows 8.1 all the videos on browser (Chrome) will not play when my Mojo is playing music through Jriver. Any solution to this? Thanks.


----------



## sandalaudio

organ_donor said:


> On my Windows 8.1 all the videos on browser (Chrome) will not play when my Mojo is playing music through Jriver. Any solution to this? Thanks.


 
  
 You probably have the Mojo set up to have exclusive control on the Playback Devices settings in Sound Control Panel.
  
 This is how it should be, because having two separate programs access one sound device requires Windows Volume Mixer to first intercept the sound, which is the root cause of sound quality degradation.

 USB DAC makers spend effort to make sure that no other programs will play sound when the DAC is occupied by the main music player.


----------



## nmatheis

iPhone -> Mojo -> Zeus + 

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D0sEbYiTpTo[/video]

= *DAYUM!!!*


----------



## headwhacker

nikonkit said:


> I tried to find a 30 pin to female lightning converter but had no luck, perhaps nobody has thought of the need for an ipod with 160GB capacity for the Mojo, I have been using OTG with my LG G3 and the sound quality into the Shure 846 is outstanding.




That's because it will not work. Not even with CCK.


----------



## singleended58

nikonkit said:


> I tried to find a 30 pin to female lightning converter but had no luck, perhaps nobody has thought of the need for an ipod with 160GB capacity for the Mojo, I have been using OTG with my LG G3 and the sound quality into the Shure 846 is outstanding.




http://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Female-Adapter-Iphone-Touch/dp/B00OT2UQDG#immersive-view_1450624275500


----------



## spook76

singleended58 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Female-Adapter-Iphone-Touch/dp/B00OT2UQDG#immersive-view_1450624275500



The question remains whether, even with this adapter, the iPod Classic will transmit a digital line out which the Mojo requires.


----------



## fiascogarcia

spook76 said:


> The question remains whether, even with this adapter, the iPod Classic will transmit a digital line out which the Mojo requires.


 
 If it's like the Hugo, it would only work with the iPhone, iPad, or certain iPod touch models.


----------



## CalvinW

If anyone is looking to get an optical cable from an AK to a mojo, you should definitely try SysConcept, where they can get it custom made.
 Don't make my mistake and get the Silver Dragon from Moon Audio.
 I got their Silver Dragon USB and it broke within a year. 
 The quality is so notorious, it would have been better to use a printer cable.
 Dealing with them was the worst experience I had....


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

calvinw said:


> If anyone is looking to get an optical cable from an AK to a mojo, you should definitely try SysConcept, where they can get it custom made.
> Don't make my mistake and get the Silver Dragon from Moon Audio.
> I got their Silver Dragon USB and it broke within a year.
> The quality is so notorious, it would have been better to use a printer cable.
> Dealing with them was the worst experience I had....


 

 You are lucky.
  
 You could live in Japan where cables are everywhere yet nobody has a short one for a Mojo and a Note 4


----------



## eddiek997

calvinw said:


> If anyone is looking to get an optical cable from an AK to a mojo, you should definitely try SysConcept, where they can get it custom made.
> Don't make my mistake and get the Silver Dragon from Moon Audio.
> I got their Silver Dragon USB and it broke within a year.
> The quality is so notorious, it would have been better to use a printer cable.
> Dealing with them was the worst experience I had....


 

 It's unfortunate that you've had a negative experience with Moon Audio.
  
 My experience with them and their products has been nothing short of fantastic.


----------



## fiascogarcia

calvinw said:


> If anyone is looking to get an optical cable from an AK to a mojo, you should definitely try SysConcept, where they can get it custom made.
> Don't make my mistake and get the Silver Dragon from Moon Audio.
> I got their Silver Dragon USB and it broke within a year.
> The quality is so notorious, it would have been better to use a printer cable.
> Dealing with them was the worst experience I had....


 
 I wouldn't discount Moon Audio completely, as I have had several Silver Dragons of various types and never had a problem with them.  It's always going to depend on how gently or roughly you handle your equipment.  I'm not familiar with their quality being notoriously bad.  IMO.


----------



## CalvinW

I have a dedicated computer for my dac, so I plugged the Silver Dragon into my system and just left it. 
 But around a year, it started randomly disconnecting from my DAC, where I would have to switch off the DAC and switch it on again to get a signal. 
 Soon afterwards, it wouldn't even recognize my DAC. I wanted to see if the problem was due to my DAC.
 So I switched to a stock USB cable and it worked flawlessly. 
 I agree with you that not all their cables may have bad quality, but do take their manufacturing consistency with a grain of salt. It seems to be all over the place...
 I do have their blue dragon that stills works without a hitch... But the Silver Dragon costs twice as much, and it's twice as quick to break...


----------



## bflat

calvinw said:


> I have a dedicated computer for my dac, so I plugged the Silver Dragon into my system and just left it.
> But around a year, it started randomly disconnecting from my DAC, where I would have to switch off the DAC and switch it on again to get a signal.
> Soon afterwards, it wouldn't even recognize my DAC. I wanted to see if the problem was due to my DAC.
> So I switched to a stock USB cable and it worked flawlessly.
> ...


 

 Sounds like a cold solder joint since the symptoms are works fine for a period of time, then gets progressively worse. However that's not something one would expect from a $100 cable, but can always happen hand made cables. Did Moon warranty the cable or at least offer to fix it?


----------



## GreenBow

Please I am begging can someone answer the question of the first missing second of tracks with computers!
  
 Mr Rob Watts posted a solution in post 6822. Also in post 6817 I think there was discussion on the subject.
  
 Basically people were reporting the Mojo missed the first second of newly selected tracks. Mr Watts added that it was because the Mojo would be changing sampling frequency, i.e from Windows sounds to HD-audio.
  
 However this left me with questions.
  

Please has anyone tried out Rob Watts's solution and found it fixed? By adding a second's silence at the start of play, in your music player settings. Does it truly work in JRiver and Foobar, etc?
Also if you start playing an album and it works fine now, if you switch tracks, do they work fine too. Presumably it does because there is no change in samping frequency.
My third question should not be an issue, because I am wondering about playing CD quality music. With this music the sampling frequency will be the same as Windows sounds. Therefor it should always have worked fine, meaning it never missed the first second of music. However when people reported the issue, no-one mentioned the definition of the audio they were using. Therefor I am left with a niggling doubt. Has CD quality music always worked flawlessly please?


----------



## sandalaudio

greenbow said:


> Please I am begging can someone answer the question of the first missing second of tracks with computers!
> 
> Mr Rob Watts posted a solution in post 6822. Also in post 6817 I think there was discussion on the subject.
> 
> ...


 
  
 With my JRiver, I have set up "Play silence at startup for hardware synchronization" to "2 seconds", which solves the issue.
  
 On JRiver there is no switching issue when I'm skipping between tracks of same sample rate.
  
 Even when you are playing CD quality music, as long as you are using Kernel Streaming, WASAPI or ASIO, Mojo will hog the USB audio output so that it bypasses the Windows audio (i.e. it is not a smooth transition from Windows sounds). This requires varying amount of time, depending on your PC configuration, because often the USB driver needs initialization process. (worst if the USB port is sleeping while left on idle). 
  
 Bottom line is that there is no issue with first second of music lost as long as the USB driver is already initialized by your main audio player, and there is no sample rate change between the songs.


----------



## Ike1985

nmatheis said:


> iPhone -> Mojo -> Zeus +
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D0sEbYiTpTo[/video]
> 
> = *DAYUM!!!*




Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed it but like most "techno" I can't relate emotionally to the music.


----------



## Bighappy

If this has already been stated in this thread please forgive me...Its quite a large thread  

Will I have any problems streaming Tidal or Apple Music with my iPhone 6 Plus & the Mojo? Thank you!


----------



## GreenBow

sandalaudio said:


> With my JRiver, I have set up "Play silence at startup for hardware synchronization" to "2 seconds", which solves the issue.
> 
> On JRiver there is no switching issue when I'm skipping between tracks of same sample rate.
> 
> ...


 

 That's pretty brilliant. HD stuff is sorted.
  
 I don't quite understand what you mean when you describe playing CD and running in Windows. However that's a technical thing on my part I think. I thought that the Mojo just ran as DAC for Windows and music went out of the PC in the same system.
  
 I mean my current DAC runs Windows and CD FLAC playing fine and it overrides the computer's sound card. Basically because it's set up to by setting DAC as default in Sound in the Control Panel. That soundslike what you are saying in your last sentence.
  
 I am re-reading what you said about, "(i.e. it is not a smooth transition from Windows sounds)" but can't make sense of it. However you "bottom line" seems to say all is good.
  
 I link your post to the Mojo Issues Solutions Thread. It's thread I started to put all known fixes in one place. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread/45#post_12179865
  
 Basically I was hanging back on opening my Mojo. I would have been unhappy if it did not work flawlessly on Windows. I think I would have waited for an alternative. My current DAC does HD-audio, however I have not yet bought any. It may not work smoothly itself switching between sampling rates.
  
 Anyway I think I have stepped closer to opening my Mojo. Thank you VM. I had a couple of other issues that kept me hesitant but I think they sorted.


----------



## oldmate

ike1985 said:


> Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed it but like most "techno" I can't relate emotionally to the music.


 
 I had a listen but it sounded too much like my local pub at closing time on a Friday.


----------



## mscott58

eddiek997 said:


> It's unfortunate that you've had a negative experience with Moon Audio.
> 
> My experience with them and their products has been nothing short of fantastic.




Same here. Drew's always been great.


----------



## sandalaudio

greenbow said:


> That's pretty brilliant. HD stuff is sorted.
> 
> I don't quite understand what you mean when you describe playing CD and running in Windows. However that's a technical thing on my part I think. I thought that the Mojo just ran as DAC for Windows and music went out of the PC in the same system.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For any USB DAC, the user has to choose between whether to give the DAC an exclusive access by a particular program (e.g. JRiver) or allow multiple programs to output sound at the same time.
  
 Giving exclusive access means the program can directly send the digital data (bit perfect) to the DAC without compromise, so most audiophile programs like JRiver default to this method.
  
 When you install Mojo's drivers onto Windows, it actually installs three different drivers. DirectSound, ASIO and WASAPI. Windows can only see DirectSound, whereas JRiver can see all three, and you can choose which one to use. Generally ASIO or WASAPI are preferred because they are designed to give exclusive access to the DAC.
   
 DirectSound is what Windows uses (this is what shows up on Windows Sound Properties). It isn't preferred for audiophile listening because it is designed to send the music to Windows Mixer, which allows multiple programs to output the sound at the same time. Because each program may be using different bit depths and sample rates, Windows Volume Mixer's job is to make sure they are all converted and mixed to the sample rate specified in Windows Sound Properties (e.g. 44.1kHz). All sound is converted to 32 bit float then dithered back to 16 or 24 bits, so it is not bit perfect.
  
 Old Windows Mixer on Windows XP were horrible so people historically stay away from DirectSound. Mixer on Windows 7 and up are pretty decent, but people still prefer exclusive access via ASIO/WASAPI drivers, because we want to ensure pure playback and avoid random noise (e.g. e-mail notification sound effect etc.) to interfere with music.
  
 The bottom line is, you have to choose between absolute purity vs. convenience. You can set up to have multiple programs to output to Mojo at the same time, but JRiver is not set up to do that by default, so you need to change the settings.


----------



## barbes

bighappy said:


> If this has already been stated in this thread please forgive me...Its quite a large thread
> 
> Will I have any problems streaming Tidal or Apple Music with my iPhone 6 Plus & the Mojo? Thank you!




No, you'll be fine.


----------



## Bighappy

barbes said:


> No, you'll be fine.




Thank you!


----------



## MrDerrick

For those who plan on using the Mojo as a dedicated desktop setup and are short of USB ports or want a tidy solution. Granted you have a USB3 port to provide the power you can get a Y splitter for separate data and power. I've used a power meter to check that sufficient power is being drawn to charge the Mojo and it's able to provide the same power as a 2A wall charger from USB3.
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251621203153?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## sabloke

Tried to make a coax cable to connect to my X3 II and failed miserably so far. Bloody difficult to solder ring 3 and the shield on hose tiny 3.5mm plugs... So I ordered a 10cm cable on custom cable's website in UK for about 32 squids delivered to Oz. That's about half price of what Moon is offering. What really pissed me off is that Moon is charging US $27 postage for a $85 4" coax cable. At that price, postage should be free as it costs only a few bucks, anyway. My only problem is that Custom Cables are closed for the holidays so my cable won't arrive before January 10 or so.


----------



## GreenBow

sandalaudio said:


> For any USB DAC, the user has to choose between whether to give the DAC an exclusive access by a particular program (e.g. JRiver) or allow multiple programs to output sound at the same time.
> 
> Giving exclusive access means the program can directly send the digital data (bit perfect) to the DAC without compromise, so most audiophile programs like JRiver default to this method.
> 
> ...


 

 I think this post needs its own place somewhere that it can't be missed. Again I think I should link it to the Mojo Issues - Solutions thread.


----------



## salla45

sabloke said:


> Tried to make a coax cable to connect to my X3 II and failed miserably so far. Bloody difficult to solder ring 3 and the shield on hose tiny 3.5mm plugs... So I ordered a 10cm cable on custom cable's website in UK for about 32 squids delivered to Oz. That's about half price of what Moon is offering. What really pissed me off is that Moon is charging US $27 postage for a $85 4" coax cable. At that price, postage should be free as it costs only a few bucks, anyway. My only problem is that Custom Cables are closed for the holidays so my cable won't arrive before January 10 or so.


 
 Head Fier, Dergabe made me a great solution for much less. Perhaps contact him?


----------



## salla45

sabloke said:


> Tried to make a coax cable to connect to my X3 II and failed miserably so far. Bloody difficult to solder ring 3 and the shield on hose tiny 3.5mm plugs... So I ordered a 10cm cable on custom cable's website in UK for about 32 squids delivered to Oz. That's about half price of what Moon is offering. What really pissed me off is that Moon is charging US $27 postage for a $85 4" coax cable. At that price, postage should be free as it costs only a few bucks, anyway. My only problem is that Custom Cables are closed for the holidays so my cable won't arrive before January 10 or so.


 
 Additionally... 
  
 Dergabe made the cable without testing, as he didn't have the X3ii to test it. There were a few "tweaks" i needed to do before it worked, rogue filaments etc. But once I had cleaned it all up, it worked fine. I shortened the cable a little myself, easy enough, with care. 
  
 My received cable shown here and my shortened "sugru"ed mod below.


----------



## 397324

Hi All
  
 Hopefully this is a simple question. I have an FiiO X5 2nd Gen that can output a digital signal through the 3.5mm analogue output if altered in the menu system. Can I just connect the Mojo using the same 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable I am currently using to connect to my FiiO E12A?
  
 Also, is it a simple matter of installing some drivers to use the Mojo as a DAC using the output of a laptop?
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## x RELIC x

darren cotter said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hopefully this is a simple question. I have an FiiO X5 2nd Gen that can output a digital signal through the 3.5mm analogue output if altered in the menu system. Can I just connect the Mojo using the same 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable I am currently using to connect to my FiiO E12A?
> 
> ...




No. It's a digital coaxial output you want to set in the X5ii System Settings, and the second generation FiiO devices (and the X7) require a special cable to be made/purchased in order to work. This is discussed in the posts just above yours and in the Mojo FAQ:

http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq


You can also go to the third post in this thread (as the title says) for links to various posts about how to connect the coaxial input of Mojo:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info#post_11992416


----------



## NZtechfreak

If anyone is considering one, can confirm my Huawei Mate 8 working great with the Mojo. With a 128gb option + MicroSD expansion to 200gb (currently) it's not a bad phone transport option. I have the 64gb one, but fortunately all my music fits on a solitary 200gb card so I'm good.


----------



## DGG32

Came across this digital coaxial cable on fiio's website http://www.fiio.net/en/products/50 . Not sure if it works with the mojo though.


----------



## x RELIC x

dgg32 said:


> Came across this digital coaxial cable on fiio's website http://www.fiio.net/en/products/50 . Not sure if it works with the mojo though.




Nope. That's for RCA coaxial input like the on the Hugo. Mojo has 3.5mm TS coaxial input.


----------



## x RELIC x

For coaxial output from the FiiO X3ii, X5ii, and X7 you need a cable that looks like this one from Moon Audio. The 3.5mm TS plug on the left of the cable in the image goes in to the Mojo coaxial input and the 3.5mm TRRS plug on the right goes in to the X3ii, X5ii, X7 coaxial output. Please observe the differences in the black rings on each plug.




http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html


----------



## Ultrainferno

What Relic says. Fiio needs a 4 pole TRRS, iBasso only needs a normal one, like the Mojo


----------



## georgelai57

Get this and add a female RCA to mono 3.5 adapter, or get that adapter plus a RCA adapter with male jacks at each end and add to the coaxial that comes with the X3ii and X5ii. 
Or there's a headfier here @derGabe who can make it for you


----------



## 397324

Hi
  
 Thanks for the answers guys. Anyone know where the 3.5mm to 3.5mm digital cable can be purchased in the UK or Europe?
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## sabloke

I connect to the FIIO X3 II with the Fiio adapter plus male/male RCA joiner followed by a female RCA to male TS into the Mojo. Looks like ass but does the job. If only the stupid Fiio adapter was an inch or two longer...
  
 To connect to my LG G4 I use a right angle micro USB to female USB A OTG cable (very short) followed by a JitterBug and the Mojo supplied USB cable. All I need to do is to replace the Mojo USB cable with a right angle connector to avoid blocking access to the rear phone buttons. The Bug cleans up the line nicely so much so that I heard no interference with it plugged in.


----------



## Light - Man

sabloke said:


> Tried to make a coax cable to connect to my X3 II and failed miserably so far. Bloody difficult to solder ring 3 and the shield on hose tiny 3.5mm plugs... So I ordered a 10cm cable on custom cable's website in UK for about *32 squids* delivered to Oz. That's about half price of what Moon is offering. What really pissed me off is that Moon is charging US $27 postage for a $85 4" coax cable. At that price, postage should be free as it costs only a few bucks, anyway. My only problem is that Custom Cables are closed for the holidays so my cable won't arrive before January 10 or so.


 
  
 Anyone fancy some calamari for lunch!!!
  

  
 Guys do not be shy about ticking the *thumbs up box* for the guys who answer your questions, especially when you are the one who asked it - you can also make a comment in it.  - Just Saying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Relic,  Mython, and others, etc. are very helpful and patient on these threads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, I linked this on the first page of this thread, last night


----------



## Mython

I wonder how many Mojos Santa will be delivering, around the world, this xmas?
  
 My guess is many hundreds!


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> I wonder how many Mojos Santa will be delivering, around the world, this xmas?
> 
> My guess is many hundreds!


 Its thousands .....Santa has put several extra big Sacks on his slay he's even having to add more reindeer to help pull it and we are sending some extra shipments up to the North Pole just in case he needs even more.


----------



## x RELIC x

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys. Anyone know where the 3.5mm to 3.5mm digital cable can be purchased in the UK or Europe?
> 
> ...




From here:

http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html

Select your connections in the drop down options. You want the X3ii/X5ii to Mojo option. :wink_face:


----------



## Light - Man

mojo ideas said:


> Its thousands .....Santa has put several extra big Sacks on his slay he's even having to add *more reindeer* to help pull it and we are sending some extra shipments up to the North Pole just in case he needs even more.


 

 One last gif.


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > Its thousands .....Santa has put several extra big Sacks on his slay he's even having to add *more reindeer* to help pull it and we are sending some extra shipments up to the North Pole just in case he needs even more.
> ...


 
  
  
 Well, I can see the 'Chord', but not the Mojo!


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Well, I can see the 'Chord', but not the Mojo!


 
 Perhaps the Mojo's are all wrapped up in suspenders and they can only be revealed at their destination.


----------



## salla45

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys. Anyone know where the 3.5mm to 3.5mm digital cable can be purchased in the UK or Europe?
> 
> ...


 
 dergabe is in germany, and he posted to me in switzerland. Took a few days to get sorted. Very good price compared to the Moon Audio offer of 85 usd + post


----------



## plakat

So I got a Mojo myself last Saturday. Due to busy pre-holiday season (and the ever-tempting Master- sucking up most of my music listening time) I didn't use it much so far, but what I heard makes me look forward to taking it with me on vacation. Easy connectivity with my iPhone, separate charging port and dual-out are very welcome features, it's small size is astounding. Never liked the Hugo due to its physical appearance and design concepts (including user interface design), but this one corrects most of its brothers issues.


----------



## Shubar

All this Mojo talk... I'm IN!!!


----------



## Cotnijoe

Had the good fortune of running into the mojo and hugo today at a little audio shop in Taipei today and did some listening with my UERM.

Both devices delivers some really nice punchy and engaging sound. I feel that theyre a bit more forward sounding than my personal preference but i cant deny that they really sounded good!

The mojos got a lot more heft to it than i expected and its also a lot smaller than i expected despite seeing so many pictures of it with the original AK100.

The hugo to me is still a tad better, but you definitely hear the hugo in the mojo. At about a quarter of the price of hugo though... The mojo really is an absolute beast and can compare to some very good high end daps and portable devices!


----------



## Light - Man

cotnijoe said:


> Had the good fortune of running into the mojo and hugo today at a little audio shop in Taipei today and did some listening with my UERM.
> 
> Both devices delivers some really nice punchy and engaging sound. I feel that they are *a bit more forward sounding than my personal preference* but i cant deny that they really sounded good!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fair play to you bro! coming on here with your views, would you mind explaining a bit more what you mean about forward sounding and what are your current favorite DAP's.
  
 Forward to me would mean an in your face presentation that I do not like either.
  
 I see you have tested lots of DAP's - only when you get a chance to reply.
  
 I have a Hidizs AP100 DAP but have heard from others that the digital out does not improve the sound by much with the Mojo and hence my hesitation to get a Mojo.


----------



## 397324

Hi
  
 What's the best online shop to deal with in the UK for the Mojo. I live in Jersey, Channel Islands, so will need a retailer that can take the dreaded VAT off. Custome-cable.Co.Uk can, but I have never dealt with them before.
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## Mython

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> What's the best online shop to deal with in the UK for the Mojo. I live in Jersey, Channel Islands, so will need a retailer that can take the dreaded VAT off. Custome-cable.Co.Uk can, but I have never dealt with them before.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Phil (Custom Cables) is trustworthy and will take good care of you.


----------



## tkteo

mython said:


> Phil (Custom Cables) is trustworthy and will take good care of you.


 
 I will contact him. I need a cable to connect Fiio X7 to Mojo but I would prefer the plugs be right-angled.


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> I understand those concerns to - after all the data is the same. But there are solid scientific reasons why they can make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is fascinating to read what I heard but was unable to explain scientifically be explained in detail as you have done here. I've gone through all my old cables and removed all the snap-on ferrite devices and now I've got the permanent one that's attached to my usb as well as 2 more. It's weird how it makes the bass sound more prominent but I love it. Will eventually upgrade to one of those fancy ferrite shielded usb cables.


----------



## cattlethief

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400770770569?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 just a heads up if not already mentioned these cables work perfect with mojo and AK120 ,cheap as chips!!


----------



## Ike1985

Guys I have successfully removed all RF interference. It's literally the same as airplane mode now. I'm using a cheap usb cable with a permanently affixed ferrite device that goes into the mojo. On the other end PAST the apple CCK and right up against the phone(it can't go any further) I have a large removable circular ferrite device. It's probably an inch across. It raises the tail end of my phone off the ground probably a 3/8 of an inch. I tried texting, browsing, streaming-all dead silent.


----------



## stevemiddie

mython said:


> Phil (Custom Cables) is trustworthy and will take good care of you.


 
 Absolutely fine to deal with Custom-Cable.


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > light - man said:
> ...


 
  
  
 Rectified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## lukeap69

Is that a modified HD800?


----------



## Mython

lukeap69 said:


> Is that a modified HD800?


 
  
 Yes, it's a lightweight version specifically for flight purposes.


----------



## Skyyyeman

cattlethief said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400770770569?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> just a heads up if not already mentioned these cables work perfect with mojo and AK120 ,cheap as chips!!


 
 Ok but at that price it's got to have a standard (cheap) plastic core. It will work but not produce as good sound as a glass toslink with highly polished core or a cable with a highly polished fiber core such as one from Sysconcepts in Canada or Moon Audio. There is a reason why plastic core cables sell for $1.99 or so and the difference is very audible.


----------



## dacari

A list of smarphone and tablets (with android version) with native suport will be very useful.


----------



## eazeyo

Hey guys. First post here! 

I'm a musician and avid music listener looking into purchasing my first dac/amp. 
I have a pair of grado Rse-2s. I can spend about $600 for the holidays and it seems like the chord mojo would be an amazing buy. 
My question is this: is the d/a conversion and amplification drastically better than what I'd get with an apogee duet? I was considering killing two birds with one stone and getting a portable audio interface also in the apogee duet but I already have a steinberg mr816csx interface and the mojo might sound better and be more portable. 

I listen to mainly jazz, classic rock and New Orleans funk and traditional jazz. Let me know what you hi-fiers think.

Many thanks!


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> Rectified  :




But shouldn't his nose glow be one of the Mojo balls?!


----------



## spook76

x relic x said:


> But shouldn't his nose glow be one of the Mojo balls?!



And poor Rudolf is not a 16/44.1 reindeer, he should have at least a green (24/96) high resolution nose.


----------



## RKML0007

x relic x said:


> But shouldn't his nose glow be one of the Mojo balls?!




Yeah, Rudolph the redbook reindeer!


----------



## Mython

rkml0007 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > But shouldn't his nose glow be one of the Mojo balls?!
> ...


 
  
  
 Never underestimate what Rob's DACs can do with humble Redbook!


----------



## Ike1985

mython said:


> Never underestimate what Rob's DACs can do with humble Redbook!




As I've said before, I often prefer the 16/44.1 to the 24/192 vinyl rips because of the exteme resolution of the mojo which highlights all the clicks, pops and noises of vinyl.


----------



## jarnopp

eazeyo said:


> Hey guys. First post here!
> 
> I'm a musician and avid music listener looking into purchasing my first dac/amp.
> I have a pair of grado Rse-2s. I can spend about $600 for the holidays and it seems like the chord mojo would be an amazing buy.
> ...




Yes, it will be. I had the Apogee One, but not the Duet, but am fairly confident you will be better served with the Mojo as a dac/amp. And to light your way on foggy nights!


----------



## Ike1985

It should be noted that in order for the detachable ferrite device to work properly it must be as close to the phone as possible. I hVe a piece of two sides tape holding my phone in place on the table with the large ferrite device up against the bottom
Of the phone. Sliding it down the cck cable even a 1/2"
Introduces interference.


----------



## CalvinW

bflat said:


> Sounds like a cold solder joint since the symptoms are works fine for a period of time, then gets progressively worse. However that's not something one would expect from a $100 cable, but can always happen hand made cables. Did Moon warranty the cable or at least offer to fix it?


 
 Yeah, I believe it might have been cold solder as well.
 The cable I bought from them was a Silver Dragon USB cable, so it costed $300 CAD.
 The sheath on the USB A end was also coming off and when I sent them the picture, they said they can fix it for free.
 But after trying to explain how that doesn't explain why it wouldn't recognize my DAC, they never replied again...
 Also, they expected me to pay for shipping both ways in order to fix their incompetency and mistakes...
 Shipping for international customers are just outrageous, so when you paid for shipping the first time, you would expect it to arrive as promised... 
 Getting it fixed would cost the same amount as me purchasing one of their Blue Dragon USB cables.
 Never again, my friend , never again...


----------



## CalvinW

mscott58 said:


> Same here. Drew's always been great.


 
  
 That's true, but only if you don't run into problems...


----------



## AnOrdinaryCat

First post on HeadFi, sorry to my wallet 
  
 Just wanna confirm that Mojo works fine with iphone 6 plus + Apple CCK w/ lightning. iAudioGate is able to recognize Mojo (showing "Mojo" on the app) push DSD 2.8M format through the link.
  
 I had Mojo paired with AKG Q701 at first, then switched to Beyer T70 250ohm verion, as I need closed back headphone in the office. Each works fine with outstanding soundstage, resolution/clarity in mid-hi. Instruments . (I'm not a big fan of boom-boom-bass  ) Mojo is a bit hotter (warm to touch) on the 250ohm impedence, which i think is normal as it needs more currency draining from battery.


----------



## soundblast75

Guys, anybody noticed quicker battery depletion as Mojo's off?
Im sure mine doesn't get close to 8 hours unless it's in continuous use, but if I leave it for a day or two after listening an hour or two before that, then its quickly flashing red (hate red)


----------



## Currawong

spook76 said:


> singleended58 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Female-Adapter-Iphone-Touch/dp/B00OT2UQDG#immersive-view_1450624275500
> ...


 
  
 iPod Classics CANNOT output digital in this manner. The OS on the iPod doesn't support it, nor the hardware. Those adaptors are for charging only.
  


sabloke said:


> Tried to make a coax cable to connect to my X3 II and failed miserably so far. Bloody difficult to solder ring 3 and the shield on hose tiny 3.5mm plugs... So I ordered a 10cm cable on custom cable's website in UK for about 32 squids delivered to Oz. That's about half price of what Moon is offering. What really pissed me off is that Moon is charging US $27 postage for a $85 4" coax cable. At that price, postage should be free as it costs only a few bucks, anyway. My only problem is that Custom Cables are closed for the holidays so my cable won't arrive before January 10 or so.


 
  
 Given how often non-tracked packages go missing, it is not worth their while to send them otherwise, especially overseas.
  


eazeyo said:


> Hey guys. First post here!
> 
> I'm a musician and avid music listener looking into purchasing my first dac/amp.
> I have a pair of grado Rse-2s. I can spend about $600 for the holidays and it seems like the chord mojo would be an amazing buy.
> ...


 
  
 I used to own a Duet, and Duet 2 and the Mojo is significantly better both as a DAC and headphone amp IMO.


----------



## xtr4

soundblast75 said:


> Guys, anybody noticed quicker battery depletion as Mojo's off?
> Im sure mine doesn't get close to 8 hours unless it's in continuous use, but if I leave it for a day or two after listening an hour or two before that, then its quickly flashing red (hate red)



Yes, it has happened to me before during the first 2 charge cycles. However, I decided to a proper power cycle the third time to verify the battery lasts 8-9 hours and it does. After that, the odd discharge during rest days isn't as prominent. Hope this helps. I'm still monitoring


----------



## zaintachik

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> What's the best online shop to deal with in the UK for the Mojo. I live in Jersey, Channel Islands, so will need a retailer that can take the dreaded VAT off. Custome-cable.Co.Uk can, but I have never dealt with them before.
> 
> ...


 
 I'v bought some stuff from them, reliable and very quick shipping.


----------



## jazzfan

ike1985 said:


> It should be noted that in order for the detachable ferrite device to work properly it must be as close to the phone as possible. I hVe a piece of two sides tape holding my phone in place on the table with the large ferrite device up against the bottom
> Of the phone. Sliding it down the cck cable even a 1/2"
> Introduces interference.


 
  
 Pics please. Thanks.


----------



## Wyd4

Eagerly awaiting to see what these bolt-ons bring


----------



## M-13

This is the right cable for my AK100ii right?
  
http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349
  
 2.2mm Toslink to miniPlug?
  
 Anymore thoughts about the Mojo Headphone out compared to the balanced out of the AK100ii? I'm sure the Mojo is better but are we talking huge leaps or a more subtle difference? If it's a huge leap can someone describe their experience?


----------



## Ritvik

m-13 said:


> This is the right cable for my AK100ii right?
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349
> 
> ...




That's the right cable. You should email them, they're very quick to respond and give you a couple of options based on the devices you intend to connect. I'm waiting for mine to arrive!


----------



## salla45

mojo ideas said:


> Its thousands .....Santa has put several extra big Sacks on his slay he's even having to add more reindeer to help pull it and we are sending some extra shipments up to the North Pole just in case he needs even more.


 
 Curious to know, John, how many Mojo's have you sold thus far? would be interesting to know sales progress thus far. Hopefully many thousands indeed! Not seen one out and about yet, but then I live like a hermit, in a small village, lol 
  
 In fact, interesting question to fellow members: Have you seen anyone else with Mojo in your travels and did you strike up a conversation?


----------



## 397324

Hi  All
  
 Has anyone compared the Mojo against the iFi Audio Micro iDSD? I'm using a FiiO X5 2nd Gen and my iDSD is away for repair, but wondered what it would sound like using the digital input.
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## Ruben123

ike1985 said:


> As I've said before, I often prefer the 16/44.1 to the 24/192 vinyl rips because of the exteme resolution of the mojo which highlights all the clicks, pops and noises of vinyl.




It's not the 192/24 that makes you hear more pops and clicks but rather the vinyl  or is that what you meant?


----------



## heliuscc

ruben123 said:


> It's not the 192/24 that makes you hear more pops and clicks but rather the vinyl  or is that what you meant?


There's a lot of 'hidef' vinyl rips, not sure they're any better than a decent flac.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

darren cotter said:


> Hi  All
> 
> Has anyone compared the Mojo against the iFi Audio Micro iDSD? I'm using a FiiO X5 2nd Gen and my iDSD is away for repair, but wondered what it would sound like using the digital input.
> 
> ...


 

  I have been comparing them for days.
 Any particular question?


----------



## spook76

heliuscc said:


> There's a lot of 'hidef' vinyl rips, not sure they're any better than a decent flac.




Food for thought from arguably the greatest recording engineer and progressive artist. http://www.digitaltrends.com/features/interview-steven-wilson-on-high-res-hand-cannot-erase/

Four Grammy nominations for best surround sound mix kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## 397324

spook76 said:


> Food for thought from arguably the greatest recording engineer and progressive artist. http://www.digitaltrends.com/features/interview-steven-wilson-on-high-res-hand-cannot-erase/
> 
> Four Grammy nominations for best surround sound mix kind of speaks for itself.


 
 .


----------



## 397324

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have been comparing them for days.
> Any particular question?


 
 Hi
  
 Just wondered if it was worth selling the iDSD when it comes back and getting a Mojo. I'm using an FiiO E12A with my X5ii at the moment.
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## Sound Eq

did anyone do a comparison between connecting the mojo to android vs connecting mojo to ak player in sound signature


----------



## joshuachew

Yeehawwwww....


----------



## Mimouille

joshuachew said:


> Yeehawwwww....


 
 Is that an ak120 titan?


----------



## joshuachew

mimouille said:


> Is that an ak120 titan?


 
  
 Yes buddy.


----------



## Mimouille

joshuachew said:


> Yes buddy.


 
 Nice match.


----------



## joshuachew

mimouille said:


> Nice match.


Yes. Kind of a blessing that I didn't sell off one of my Titans


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondered if it was worth selling the iDSD when it comes back and getting a Mojo. I'm using an FiiO E12A with my X5ii at the moment.
> 
> ...


 

 Oh **** bro...
 I wouldn't rec anyone selling their iDSD micro.
 Sell the X5 and e12
  
 Keep the iDSD and buy the Mojo.
  
 I'm not joking.  I own all 4.
 iDSD for width detail flexibility and brute power.
 Mojo for exquisite playback joy and depth of stage..3D ish


----------



## Sound Eq

hawaiibadboy said:


> Oh **** bro...
> I wouldn't rec anyone selling their iDSD micro.
> Sell the X5 and e12
> 
> ...


 
 i have both, and keep both
  
 ifi dsd for home use
  
 mojo home and outdoor use


----------



## Light - Man

joshuachew said:


> Yeehawwwww....


 
 That I assume is the optical connection, it is a pity you cannot get an even neater connection, not an issue indoors but out and about perhaps not as ideal as we would wish.
  
 I think Relic is also eyeing up a Titan for compactness. 
  
 I have always wondered if the light has to slow down to take the bends - like I have to do on my moped.


----------



## x RELIC x

light - man said:


> That I assume is the optical connection, it is a pity you cannot get an even neater connection, not an issue indoors but out and about perhaps not as ideal as we would wish.
> 
> *I think Relic is also eyeing up a Titan for compactness. *
> 
> I have always wondered if the light has to slow down to take the bends - like I have to do on my moped. :blink:




I missed out on the Titan deal I was looking at. Snooze ya loose!


----------



## Light - Man

x relic x said:


> I missed out on the Titan deal I was looking at. Snooze ya loose!


 
 Yes, I also had my eye on one when they were relatively good value but it seems they are back in fashion again.


----------



## Light - Man

hawaiibadboy said:


> Oh **** bro...
> I wouldn't rec anyone selling their iDSD micro.
> Sell the X5 and e12
> 
> ...


 
 But if you could only choose one where portability was not a factor, which would you choose?


----------



## Rob49

spook76 said:


> Food for thought from arguably the greatest recording engineer and progressive artist. http://www.digitaltrends.com/features/interview-steven-wilson-on-high-res-hand-cannot-erase/
> 
> Four Grammy nominations for best surround sound mix kind of speaks for itself.


 

 He hasn't exactly got much competition in the surround sound producing / mixing world, has he ! ?


----------



## spook76

rob49 said:


> He hasn't exactly got much competition in the surround sound producing / mixing world, has he ! ?



Considering Steven Wilson has been nominated four times but has yet to win, I would say there are a number of talented engineers. Further, if you have never heard his solo work, a Porcupine Tree album you should give it a listen. 

Even if his music is not to your tastes, an album like 'The Raven That Refused To Sing' with assistance by Allan Parsons (the engineer on Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon) will demonstrate what a truly amazing recording sounds like.


----------



## Pokemonn

.


----------



## Rob49

spook76 said:


> Considering Steven Wilson has been nominated four times but has yet to win, I would say there are a number of talented engineers. Further, if you have never heard his solo work, a Porcupine Tree album you should give it a listen.
> 
> Even if his music is not to your tastes, an album like 'The Raven That Refused To Sing' with assistance by Allan Parsons (the engineer on Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon) will demonstrate what a truly amazing recording sounds like.


 

 I have "The Raven...blu ray. It's not bad, & very good in places, but I don't typically like progressive music. Just too much going on for me, sometimes, less is more !


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

light - man said:


> But if you could only choose one where portability was not a factor, which would you choose?


 
  
 My advice to anyone who finds themselves in that hypothetical situation would be...get a job.
  
  
  


I got a short cable coming in so that ugly wrap around will be gone soon
  
  

  

  
  
  
  
  
 If you want an answer I'd take neither and opt for the iDSD nano as it seems to last forever and is pretty awesome. I'd tell micro and mojo to hold hands and take a long walk off a short pier since I would hate to be making a choice I don't have to make.
 Makes no sense. Triggers my _everybody go to hell_ switch so I'd walk away from both.
  
  
  
  
 /non answer to kinda non question


----------



## spook76

rob49 said:


> I have "The Raven...blu ray. It's not bad, & very good in places, but I don't typically like progressive music. Just too much going on for me, sometimes, less is more !



Sorry, I must not have been clear, I was not speaking about the music but the production and recording, the technical aspects where I believe Raven stands near the pinnacle.


----------



## Light - Man

hawaiibadboy said:


> My advice to anyone who finds themselves in that hypothetical situation would be...*get a job.*
> 
> If you want an answer I'd take neither and opt for the iDSD nano as it seems to last forever and is pretty awesome. I'd tell micro and mojo to hold hands and take a long walk off a short pier since I would hate to be making a choice I don't have to make.
> Makes no sense. Triggers my _everybody go to hell_ switch so I'd walk away from both.
> ...


 
 Thanks Man! (Ran out of Reps)
  
 But what if you happened to be unemployable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 what you are really saying is get 3 Jobs and buy all 3.


----------



## Rob49

spook76 said:


> Sorry, I must not have been clear, I was not speaking about the music but the production and recording, the technical aspects where I believe Raven stands near the pinnacle.


 

 I know that you were talking about production. I think SW is a little overrated on that score, compared to at least a couple of surround producers that I can think of....Elliot. S. & Greg Penny, come to mind.
  
 Anyway, we're digressing from thread subject....


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> hawaiibadboy said:
> 
> 
> > My advice to anyone who finds themselves in that hypothetical situation would be...*get a job.*
> ...


 
  
 Or ditch the missus - that oughta save a few hundred bucks a month


----------



## spook76

rob49 said:


> I know that you were talking about production. I think SW is a little overrated on that score, compared to at least a couple of surround producers that I can think of....Elliot. S. & Greg Penny, come to mind.
> 
> Anyway, we're digressing from thread subject....



I was not discussing Wilson's merits as a surround sound engineer (I dispise 5.1 recordings) but as a regular recording engineer and more particularly his stereo 96/24 recordings. But you are right I do not want to derail this thread.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

light - man said:


> Thanks Man! (Ran out of Reps)
> 
> But what if you happened to be unemployable!
> 
> ...


 

  If...and some folks are.... in a bind or on disability I'd go with my answer and advise to choose between the mojo or micro later depending on their specific prefs and try to hear them both if at all possible. I have been swamped with all things Christmas so the Mojo has not had the head time that the other 2 had already so until I really enjoy the Mojo I cannot say much except I love mine.
 If some person from the society of _you can only have one bro _does come a knocking ...chaos will ensue....I will not be separated from my awesome stuff.


----------



## AndrewH13

mython said:


> I wonder how many Mojos Santa will be delivering, around the world, this xmas?
> 
> My guess is many hundreds!




It's hard enough keeping up with the thread now Mython, especially if you miss a day or two. What's it going to be like after Christmas? !!


----------



## Mython

andrewh13 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many Mojos Santa will be delivering, around the world, this xmas?
> ...


 
  
  
 Actually, I hadn't even considered that! Heaven help us! LOL


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Or ditch the missus - that oughta save a few hundred bucks a month


 
 If only I could afford the legal fees but then I would miss someone to press the on button on the dishwasher.


----------



## psikey

Doing some extended time comparing my Mojo/Z5c phone combo to a ZX2 and not come to any conclusion yet but just wondering thoughts on others who have both (combination does need to support streaming).
  
 I'm edging to Mojo for best ultimate sound quality but ZX2 best for portable use due to better size/weight/ergonomics screen-off use (controls) and battery life.
  
  
 What do others think?
  
 PS. I only use IEM's, mostly Shure SE846's. I'm currently tending to just use the Mojo at home. Also, Mojo playing DSD native to Mojo (White) is still best I've heard but don't have many DSD so not a big decider.


----------



## Mython

I haven't personally heard the ZX2, but the ZX1 thoroughly irritated me because it was so obviously and blatantly synthetic in its presentation of music. So, for me, the S-Master chip majorly misses the target of natural and realistic music reproduction.
  
  
 But, evidently, there are many who feel otherwise.
  
  
 Everyone's experience of anything in life is, by definition, subjective, so... 
  
  
 All part of life's rich tapestry, etc. etc.


----------



## Caruryn

psikey said:


> Doing some extended time comparing my Mojo/Z5c phone combo to a ZX2 and not come to any conclusion yet but just wondering thoughts on others who have both (combination does need to support streaming).
> 
> I'm edging to Mojo for best ultimate sound quality but ZX2 best for portable use due to better size/weight/ergonomics screen-off use (controls) and battery life.
> 
> ...


 
 Rebuy the ZX2 it is a wonderful player,as long as the price is around $800-900 and not something like $1200.Buy a custom cable for se846 with trrs plug to take the benefit of the pseudo(?) balanced function of ZX2 and enjoy the cleaner more open sound.The question to ask is if Se846 with trrs plug will have sound problems  with mojo as opposed to trs.


----------



## Rob49

mython said:


> I haven't personally heard the ZX2,


 
 ....you're missing out on something !


----------



## Mython

rob49 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't personally heard the ZX2,
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Mmmm.... plenty of people told me that about the ZX1, though...


----------



## Rob49

mython said:


> Mmmm.... plenty of people told me that about the ZX1, though...


 

 Never heard the "synthetic" ( as you describe it. ) ZX1.....but that's the last thing that the ZX2, could be described as !


----------



## psikey

caruryn said:


> Rebuy the ZX2 it is a wonderful player,as long as the price is around $800-900 and not something like $1200.


 
  
 £525 ($779) from Amazon Warehouse open box (usually like new anyway with full warranty) so thought I'd give it ago for longer this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (30 day to return). I read ZX1 sounded synthetic but ZX2 totally different/better.


----------



## jamestux

psikey said:


> £525 ($779) from Amazon Warehouse open box (usually like new anyway with full warranty) so thought I'd give it ago for longer this time   (30 day to return). I read ZX1 sounded synthetic but ZX2 totally different/better.


great buy! And to answer your question above I have the ZX100 and use it on its own for commuting and/or portability then use it as a source for the Mojo at my desk or home.


----------



## psikey

jamestux said:


> great buy! And to answer your question above I have the ZX100 and use it on its own for commuting and/or portability then use it as a source for the Mojo at my desk or home.


 
  
 Was tempted by the smaller/lighter ZX100 but really needed to have Tidal/Spotify streaming/offline and seeing as the ZX100 has gone back up to £450-500 it was too tempting to not get the ZX2 at £525. Just hope Tidal/Spotify continue to support Android 4.2 for many years to come (if I keep it). When I ordered mine there was still 2 more Amazon Warehouse ones showing at £525. They show at £745 but then a 30% discount is taken off at checkout.
  
 The cheapest totally new ones during Amazon Lightning Black Friday was £577 so still a good enough saving for a return/open box one especially when I can easily return if not happy with it.
  
 I still intend to keep my Mojo for home listening, its just too awesome playing DSD's (when light show white).


----------



## psikey

jamestux said:


> great buy! And to answer your question above I have the ZX100 and use it on its own for commuting and/or portability then use it as a source for the Mojo at my desk or home.


 
  
 Do you know best place to get cable to connect to Mojo ?


----------



## reihead

emilsoft said:


> I never believed that audiophile USB cables make a difference, but was proved wrong recently when using Supra USB (with Audioquest micro adapter) with Mojo; the difference between the out of box usb and this is rather significant; wider soundstage, better instrument separation, less harsh - so I can only deduce Mojo likes good quality cables.. still don't understand how this works, digital is digital is digital
> 
> On another note, Mojo + HD600 (with HD650 cables and important 100 hour burn in) is a stunning combination. After going through Shure SRH1840, Oppo PM3, Hifiman HE560, the HD600s come on top as the most honest to source/balanced sound with the Mojo.


 
  
 Would you share a photo of how the cable + adaptor looks connected to the Mojo please?


----------



## mscott58

m-13 said:


> This is the right cable for my AK100ii right?
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349
> 
> ...




I'd suggest the 5mm version. It's sturdier IME. Cheers


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> Or ditch the missus - that oughta save a few hundred bucks a month :evil:


 She sounds like keeper at that price!


----------



## psikey

mojo ideas said:


> She sounds like keeper at that price!


 
  
 Hi John,
  
 Any news on the accessories yet?


----------



## reihead

takeanidea said:


> *1) Absolutely no need for an HD800 to have an extra amp*
> 
> 2) IE800 - you like HD800 I take it? IE800 - get Snugs to make you Custom Sleeves. Then you have a portable solution that can take on anything in the world- your budget suggests a 2nd hand purchase and then saving up for custom sleeves. Snugs are a UK company who get their sleeves done in the USA


 
  
 This is *mostly* true, but for genres like rap I think the HD800 straight to the Mojo lacks in bass.


----------



## imattersuk

psikey said:


> Was tempted by the smaller/lighter ZX100 but really needed to have Tidal/Spotify streaming/offline and seeing as the ZX100 has gone back up to £450-500 it was too tempting to not get the ZX2 at £525. Just hope Tidal/Spotify continue to support Android 4.2 for many years to come (if I keep it). When I ordered mine there was still 2 more Amazon Warehouse ones showing at £525. They show at £745 but then a 30% discount is taken off at checkout.
> 
> The cheapest totally new ones during Amazon Lightning Black Friday was £577 so still a good enough saving for a return/open box one especially when I can easily return if not happy with it.
> 
> I still intend to keep my Mojo for home listening, its just too awesome playing DSD's (when light show white).


 
 They were £573 yesterday on a lightning deal in the UK.
  
 Be careful on the 30 day return policy guys, they do close your account if you do it too often.


----------



## headmanPL

mython said:


> I wonder how many Mojos Santa will be delivering, around the world, this xmas?
> 
> My guess is many hundreds!


 

 He's got mine wrapped!


----------



## jamestux

psikey said:


> Do you know best place to get cable to connect to Mojo ?


I don't know about the best but as I couldn't find out where to buy it from Sony Europe I bought it from Japan via eBay and it arrived in 3 days


----------



## Rob49

jamestux said:


> I don't know about the best but as I couldn't find out where to buy it from Sony Europe I bought it from Japan via eBay and it arrived in 3 days


 

 Is that the WMC-NWH10 cable ? Did you have to pay customs charges ?


----------



## jamestux

rob49 said:


> Is that the WMC-NWH10 cable ? Did you have to pay customs charges ?


yes it is and no I didnt


----------



## heliuscc

rob49 said:


> Is that the WMC-NWH10 cable ? Did you have to pay customs charges ?




I've got one of these from Amazon:
Custom Walkman Digital Audio Output Cable for OPPO HA-2 WM-Port to USB Micro B with 90 Degrees L-Shape Plugs https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_J2zEwbTMW366P

But it's a xmas gift to me so haven't been allowed to try it


----------



## Sound Eq

need your help guys
  
 i am sure many of u who won the mojo have an android phone and some also have an ak dap
  
 so which paring do u prefer
  
  ak----mojo ---- your iem
  
 or 
  
 android phone--- mojo ----your iem
  
 and why


----------



## Rob49

heliuscc said:


> I've got one of these from Amazon:
> Custom Walkman Digital Audio Output Cable for OPPO HA-2 WM-Port to USB Micro B with 90 Degrees L-Shape Plugs https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_J2zEwbTMW366P
> 
> But it's a xmas gift to me so haven't been allowed to try it


 

 Can you use that cable to connect to the Mojo ?


----------



## Rob49

jamestux said:


> yes it is and no I didnt


 

 How is the ZX2 / Mojo, pairing ?


----------



## heliuscc

Can't see why it won't work if it works with the oppo. And it's right angled so won't stick out so stupidly.
I'll let you know on Friday if it works with the A15.


----------



## jamestux

rob49 said:


> How is the ZX2 / Mojo, pairing ?


I have the ZX100 not ZX2 but stunning is the short answer. It drains the Sony battery 4 or 5 times quicker than using it on its own (I get 60+ hours as a walkman and about a working day as a transport for the mojo)


----------



## sonickarma

heliuscc said:


> I've got one of these from Amazon:
> Custom Walkman Digital Audio Output Cable for OPPO HA-2 WM-Port to USB Micro B with 90 Degrees L-Shape Plugs https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_J2zEwbTMW366P
> 
> But it's a xmas gift to me so haven't been allowed to try it


 

 FYI - It didn't work for me with ZX2 and MoJo


----------



## Rob49

jamestux said:


> I have the ZX100 not ZX2 but stunning is the short answer. It drains the Sony battery 4 or 5 times quicker than using it on its own (I get 60+ hours as a walkman and about a working day as a transport for the mojo)


 

 Sorry I thought you had the ZX2. I've found I don't really need an amp, but of course, have read a number of positive feedback about the Mojo.


----------



## nnotis

I picked up a Mojo yesterday.  As many have previously indicated, the DAC is exceptional.  I compared it to the Hugo DAC using the Leckerton UHA-6S amp to control for differences in the Mojo and Hugo’s respective amp sections.  I couldn’t hear a difference.  Both devices have really upped the ante on portable DAC resolution.  They depict spacial information previously only audible to me on my desktop DAC.  Unfortunately, once I got the Mojo home, I realized that its amp noise floor is quite audible with IEMs.  It’s right around the cusp of being a deal breaker.  I haven’t yet decided.
  
 I don’t really fault Chord for this.  They know just a handful of us will take issue with this noise floor.  If they’d optimized the amp for IEM use, hundreds of fools would complain because the Mojo wouldn’t offer enough gain to their HD800s.
  
 Running HD800s from a tiny portable amp is like pulling an oversized semi truck load with a pickup.  You might actually be able to do it.  But it’s never going to work well, as no pickup truck has sufficient power and torque for the task.


----------



## Ike1985

nnotis said:


> I picked up a Mojo yesterday.  As many have previously indicated, the DAC is exceptional.  I compared it to the Hugo DAC using the Leckerton UHA-6S amp to control for differences in the Mojo and Hugo’s respective amp sections.  I couldn’t hear a difference.  Both devices have really upped the ante on portable DAC resolution.  They depict spacial information previously only audible to me on my desktop DAC.  Unfortunately, once I got the Mojo home, I realized that its amp noise floor is quite audible with IEMs.  It’s right around the cusp of being a deal breaker.  I haven’t yet decided.
> 
> I don’t really fault Chord for this.  They know just a handful of us will take issue with this noise floor.  If they’d optimized the amp for IEM use, hundreds of fools would complain because the Mojo wouldn’t offer enough gain to their HD800s.
> 
> Running HD800s from a tiny portable amp is like pulling an oversized semi truck load with a pickup.  You might actually be able to do it.  But it’s never going to work well, as no pickup truck has sufficient power and torque for the task.




My mojo is completely black silent with extremely sensitive 12 driver Ciems.


----------



## GreenBow

@Rob Watts or @Mojo Ideas, or anyone please.
  
 Please I have a question about the 'line-out' specification of the Mojo. I read in the Mojo manual that pressing both volume buttons puts in in line-out mode at 3V.
  
 1. Is that 3V peak-to-peak, or 3V peak. I have been reading that line-level is 1.7V peak and 3.5 peak to peak.
  
 2. If the Mojo sets to 3V peak, how much would we reduce the volume to make it equate to 1.7V peak. (What sort of colour configurations on the volume buttons.)
  
 Many thanks to anyone that can clear this up.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Chord should make some speakers and headphones


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> Chord should make some speakers and headphones


 
  
 Why?
  
 What is wrong with doing what you're good at, and have years of expertise doing, and not over-extending into territory in which one does not have the same high level of expertise?
  
 Similar discussion, here:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/90#post_11993350


----------



## AudioBear

64 Ears A12s are dead silent.  No hiss with Mojo.  Period.


----------



## kdub

Please excuse me if this has been already answered. There are simply too many pages to dig through so I'll just ask the following question: 

Here's a question for those familiar and own the Mojo. Since the DAC chip is programmable and not off the shelf variety, does this mean that it's future proof and won't be obsolete vs newer DAP's being released in the future with off the shelf chips? Chord can reprogram and change things as needed no?


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> Why?
> 
> What is wrong with doing what you're good at, and have years of expertise doing, and not over-extending into territory in which one does not have the same high level of expertise?
> 
> ...





Nothing wrong with it. But I sure would like to hear some of Chord's own speakers and headphones. So they got some years of expertise in dacs, year 2018 and they'll also have some expertise in speakers and headphones.


----------



## AudioBear

searchofsub said:


> Nothing wrong with it. But I sure would like to hear some of Chord's own speakers and headphones. So they got some years of expertise in dacs, year 2018 and they'll also have some expertise in speakers and headphones.


 

 They could team up with one of several excellent English speaker manufacturers.  Speakers are analog and they are electromechanical.  Acoustics is a whole new science and art for a digital company.  It's better to stick to your core competence.  That said, speakers with their own amps, DSP and digital cross-overs, developed by Chord and a speaker company partner who knew the speaker side of the game could be very interesting indeed.  In fact, it wouldn't take much to turn Mojo into a two channel pre-amp for a 2-way digitally crossed speaker.  
  
 I'd like to see Chord have a go at this now that they have nailed how to make a great DAC.


----------



## nnotis

ike1985 said:


> My mojo is completely black silent with extremely sensitive 12 driver Ciems.


 
  
 I won't contest that claim.  No doubt, there's quite a range in sensitivity between CIEMs.  Likewise, there's a big range in sensitivity between listeners.  Unfortunately, using JHA Roxannes, the noise floor is clearly audible to me.  Be glad if it's not in your set up, because the Mojo puts out amazingly high end sound otherwise.


----------



## Mojo777

Are there any local Chicago resellers of Chord and specifically the Mojo?


----------



## SearchOfSub

edit.


----------



## psikey

Total silent no noise at all with SE846's which are meant to be extremely sensitive. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sandalaudio

greenbow said:


> @Rob Watts or @Mojo Ideas, or anyone please.
> 
> Please I have a question about the 'line-out' specification of the Mojo. I read in the Mojo manual that pressing both volume buttons puts in in line-out mode at 3V.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mojo's "line out" mode is 3 Vrms, so 9 Vp-p. It maintains 3 Vrms all the way down to 50 ohms so it's an overkill as a "line out".
  
 To get 1.7 Vp-p (0.6 Vrms) that you want, the colour is around green. I usually set to blue for 2 Vrms, whereas Mojo's 3 Vrms is purple.
  
 Some literatures mention the consumer audio line level should be 0.5 Vrms (1.4 Vp-p) and professional gear is 1.2 Vrms (3.5 Vp-p).
 However, a lot of consumer gear output much higher than 0.5 Vrms, more commonly around 2 Vrms (because higher voltage means better perceived dynamic range), so you might find setting Mojo to 0.6 Vrms too quiet. For example, my iBasso DX80 does 1.6 Vrms.
  
 In general, most consumer audio preamps should have input protection to at least 2 Vrms overload protection, just in case some idiot uses their mobile phone headphone out turned up to max volume to act as a pseudo "line out" on their boombox. That means 3 Vrms on Mojo is pretty high and can clip some preamps on loud piece of recording.
  
 In reality most quality preamps will have much higher input voltage tolerances but the bottom line is that it will affect how it sounds.


----------



## x RELIC x

nnotis said:


> I picked up a Mojo yesterday.  As many have previously indicated, the DAC is exceptional.  I compared it to the Hugo DAC using the Leckerton UHA-6S amp to control for differences in the Mojo and Hugo’s respective amp sections.  I couldn’t hear a difference.  Both devices have really upped the ante on portable DAC resolution.  They depict spacial information previously only audible to me on my desktop DAC.  Unfortunately, once I got the Mojo home, I realized that its amp noise floor is quite audible with IEMs.  It’s right around the cusp of being a deal breaker.  I haven’t yet decided.
> 
> I don’t really fault Chord for this.  They know just a handful of us will take issue with this noise floor.  If they’d optimized the amp for IEM use, hundreds of fools would complain because the Mojo wouldn’t offer enough gain to their HD800s.
> 
> Running HD800s from a tiny portable amp is like pulling an oversized semi truck load with a pickup.  You might actually be able to do it.  But it’s never going to work well, as no pickup truck has sufficient power and torque for the task.




Take it back. Unfortunately I had the same issue with the JH Angie with the Mojo I had pre-release for the Canadian tour. I sent it back to Chord and they fixed it promptly. The Mojo analogue out is essentially the same as the Hugo and should not hiss with IEMs. Full stop. Especially the Roxannes. Actually the Mojo has a lower noise floor than the Hugo. I didn't hear the hiss with full sized cans either and can assure you that it's not normal to hear hiss like you describe. Sorry.


----------



## Zhuyaj

Hey guys, I'm new to head fi and got the chord mojo lately. I just have a quick question about output source quality.
  
 So i have a macbook pro and a Note 4 phone. I notice that when i connect my sure 846 to macbook pro> mojo it has a more better sound stage and more controlled sonic wave then on my note 4>mojo. 
  
 Why is that? the MBP is connected via usb>mojo and note 4 otg>mojo. All my music files are the same flac files, but they really sound different on these two devices.  I did have set the macs Hz to maximum, so dunno if that makes a difference?
  
 Thanks


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

My Mojo has the dreaded startup hiss, experienced by @Ivabign and few others. It would normally go away, if I press the volume down button or plug-in a usb cable.
 So, I decided to put up with it for 3 weeks. But, this week the hiss wouldn't go away at all, it would go away after a minute or after re-starting.
 The workaround was too much of a hassle and not consistently reproducible, So I have sent it back to Moon Audio. But, Moon Audio is closing for the holidays (12/24 - 12/28), hoping to get it back by New years.
  
 Time to dust-off the HUGO.


----------



## sandalaudio

zhuyaj said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to head fi and got the chord mojo lately. I just have a quick question about output source quality.
> 
> So i have a macbook pro and a Note 4 phone. I notice that when i connect my sure 846 to macbook pro> mojo it has a more better sound stage and more controlled sonic wave then on my note 4>mojo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You should check on whether either of the music playback programs you are using are doing some software upscaling etc.
  
 If you want to compare the two devices side by side, you have to first ensure that you are outputting "bit perfect" to the Mojo.
 By doing this, it should not matter whatever Hz you set yout Mac audio setting to. If you are playing a 44.1kHz 16bit file, the player should output 44.1kHz 16bit to the Mojo.
  
 For example on Mac you can use programs like JRiver or Audirvana on exclusive mode (no upsampling etc), and on the Android, there are apps like Onkyo HF player etc.
  
 If you have both devices definitely outputting bit perfect to Mojo, there can be other differences such as the noise being transmitted across the USB cable etc, though Mojo should be fairly resilient to these. Maybe try changing the USB cable to see if that affects anything.


----------



## x RELIC x

mathi8vadhanan said:


> My Mojo has the dreaded startup hiss, experience by @Ivabign
> and few others. It would normally go away, *if I press the volume down button or plug-in a usb cable.*
> So, I decided to put up with it for 3 weeks. But, this week the hiss wouldn't go away at all, it would go away after a minute or after re-starting.
> The workaround was too much of a hassle and not consistently reproducible, So I have sent it back to Moon Audio. But, Moon Audio is closing for the holidays (12/24 - 12/28), hoping to get it back by New years.
> ...




Again, same issue that I had. It's really unfortunate that these early ones got through but it's not normal and should be fixed/replaced. It took Chord a day to fix the tour unit and send it back (on top of shipping time of course). Too bad that the holidays schedule will keep you from using it for that long.


----------



## Rob49

mathi8vadhanan said:


> My Mojo has the dreaded startup hiss, experience by @Ivabign and few others. It would normally go away, if I press the volume down button or plug-in a usb cable.
> So, I decided to put up with it for 3 weeks. But, this week the hiss wouldn't go away at all, it would go away after a minute or after re-starting.
> The workaround was too much of a hassle and not consistently reproducible, So I have sent it back to Moon Audio. But, Moon Audio is closing for the holidays (12/24 - 12/28), hoping to get it back by New years.
> 
> Time to dust-off the HUGO.


 

 I've read a lot of positive comments about the Mojo, but also a lot of concerning stuff, which puts me off buying one.


----------



## x RELIC x

rob49 said:


> I've read a lot of positive comments about the Mojo, but also a lot of concerning stuff, which puts me off buying one.




Very few units have this issue, and if you get one with an issue it will be sorted.


----------



## Rob49

x relic x said:


> Very few units have this issue, and if you get one with an issue it will be sorted.


 

 The bottom line is, that a £400 product shouldn't have these issue's ! ( or any, for that matter ! )


----------



## x RELIC x

rob49 said:


> The bottom line is, that a £400 product shouldn't have these issue's !




ALL new devices have issues. Consumers can jump in and enjoy a product or we can keep our heads in the sand. Not trying to be snarky with you, but honestly every single launch of every single product has had some issues, at any price point. The issue percentage is very small, and again, mostly in the very early batches.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

rob49 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Very few units have this issue, and if you get one with an issue it will be sorted.
> ...


 
 Mine is Day-1 unit. Chord would have ironed out these issues by now.


----------



## stevemiddie

x relic x said:


> ALL new devices have issues. Consumers can jump in and enjoy a product or we can keep our heads in the sand. Not trying to be snarky with you, but honestly every single launch of every single product has had some issues, at any price point. The issue percentage is very small, and again, mostly in the very early batches.


 
  
 And Chord do take care of any issues quite quickly such as replacements etc.


----------



## nnotis

x relic x said:


> Take it back. Unfortunately I had the same issue with the JH Angie with the Mojo I had pre-release for the Canadian tour. I sent it back to Chord and they fixed it promptly. The Mojo analogue out is essentially the same as the Hugo and should not hiss with IEMs. Full stop. Especially the Roxannes. Actually the Mojo has a lower noise floor than the Hugo. I didn't hear the hiss with full sized cans either and can assure you that it's not normal to hear hiss like you describe. Sorry.


 
 You've got my hopes up now x RELIC x.  I'll head back to the hifi store tomorrow and compare mine to the demo unit.


----------



## Rob49

x relic x said:


> ALL new devices have issues. Consumers can jump in and enjoy a product or we can keep our heads in the sand. Not trying to be snarky with you, but honestly every single launch of every single product has had some issues, at any price point. The issue percentage is very small, and again, mostly in the very early batches.


 
 ALL ?? NO, they don't !!  You're talking nonsense.
  
 ...you're not going to knock it are you, because correct me if I'm wrong, you were sent a Mojo, to review, for Chord ?


----------



## x RELIC x

rob49 said:


> ALL ?? NO, they don't !!  You're talking nonsense.
> 
> ...you're not going to knock it are you, because correct me if I'm wrong, you were sent a Mojo, to review, for Chord ?




I'm not a fan boy and share my honest opinion. When I encountered the issue I knocked it and reported it. When I had the unit fixed I commended Chord for the prompt repair. Don't know what your agenda is but I'm just reporting my experiences. If you are interested in the Mojo I think you'd be missing out based on exaggerated fear, plain and simple.

Yes, pretty much all devices encounter a failure rate, including big companies like Sony, Samsung, Apple, etc.. The failure rate with the Mojo is reported very low. For the record I do not have the Mojo currently, just trying to help others on the forum.


----------



## sandalaudio

The Mojo I bought on launch day was one of the first batch with the issues, but it got replaced immediately and the new unit has resolved the issue.


----------



## Rob49

x relic x said:


> I'm not a fan boy and share my honest opinion. When I encountered the issue I knocked it and reported it. When I had the unit fixed I commended Chord for the prompt repair. Don't know what your agenda is but I'm just reporting my experiences. If you are interested in the Mojo I think you'd be missing out based on exaggerated fear, plain and simple.
> 
> Yes, pretty much all devices encounter a failure rate, including big companies like Sony, Samsung, Apple, etc.. The failure rate with the Mojo is reported very low. For the record I do not have the Mojo currently, just trying to help others on the forum.


 

 I've never had a problem regards failure with any Sony product I own, I've got Oppo players, not a problem.
  
 ( There's already a 4 page "issues" thread for the Chord Mojo.....that's a FACT, not fear. )


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

nnotis said:


> I picked up a Mojo yesterday.  As many have previously indicated, the DAC is exceptional.  I compared it to the Hugo DAC using the Leckerton UHA-6S amp to control for differences in the Mojo and Hugo’s respective amp sections.  I couldn’t hear a difference.  Both devices have really upped the ante on portable DAC resolution.  They depict spacial information previously only audible to me on my desktop DAC.  Unfortunately, once I got the Mojo home, I realized that its amp noise floor is quite audible with IEMs.  It’s right around the cusp of being a deal breaker.  I haven’t yet decided.
> 
> I don’t really fault Chord for this.  They know just a handful of us will take issue with this noise floor.  If they’d optimized the amp for IEM use, hundreds of fools would complain because the Mojo wouldn’t offer enough gain to their HD800s.
> 
> Running HD800s from a tiny portable amp is like pulling an oversized semi truck load with a pickup.  You might actually be able to do it.  But it’s never going to work well, as no pickup truck has sufficient power and torque for the task.


 
 Noise floor,
 on HUGO - Yes
 on MOJO - No. It is a inky black background.


----------



## stevemiddie

rob49 said:


> I've never had a problem regards failure with any Sony product I own, I've got Oppo players, not a problem.
> 
> ( There's already a 4 page "issues" thread for the Chord Mojo.....that's a FACT, not fear. )


 
 That doesn't mean to say that other people never had problems with Sony or Oppo.  The Xperia Z3 had quite a few issues at launch and so did the Oppo Find 7


----------



## Uyski

Someone else posted this and I didn't believe it at first but seriously, the mojo keeps getting better and better over time.
 How is that even possible?


----------



## AudioBear

There is certainly precedence for electronics improving with some hours of use.  Yggy users have reported weeks required to burn in all the parts needed for the best results.  Amps in particular need to be broken in, and speakers even more so.  So it's expected to sound better with time.  Manufacturers sometimes specify time needed for break-in.
  
 I'm also a big believer in brain burn in.  Your brain is a very clever computer that fairly quickly learns the sound of any new gear. It's complicated but suffice to say you need to play quite a number of tracks over a period of time for your brain to have the parameters of a what a new piece of gear sounds like linked to what your brain would like it to sound like.  We adapt.  And that cuts both ways.  Gear that sounds great out of the box can go sour in a couple weeks, and stuff that comes out sounding meh, can blossom as our brain maps it all out.  Some would call this getting accustomed to the sound.  Mojo sounded good to me out of the box and I have instructed my brain to keep it that way!


----------



## Jazzi

rob49 said:


> ALL ?? NO, they don't !!  You're talking nonsense.
> 
> ...you're not going to knock it are you, because correct me if I'm wrong, you were sent a Mojo, to review, for Chord ?


 

 I certainly didn't get a Mojo to review, and it's been the best audio investment I've made in a very long time (possibly ever).  It's been perfect with absolutely no problems or glitches.  If you've decided not to buy one, that's I'm sure okay with everyone who has, but you'll be the loser.  For the money, you'll never find a device that produces better SQ.  Buy, or not -- your choice, but it's overwhelmingly clear that a large/overwhelming majority are happy with their purchase.
  
 Happy Holidays!


----------



## x RELIC x

rob49 said:


> I've never had a problem regards failure with any Sony product I own, I've got Oppo players, not a problem.
> 
> ( There's already a 4 page "issues" thread for the Chord Mojo.....that's a FACT, not fear. )




Looks like you want to argue. There have been quite a few issues reported about Oppo HA-2 for example, most of them user error or connection issues (just like the Mojo), and just because YOU haven't experienced an issue doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Breadth of knowledge is powerful. The 'issues thread' does not really have many issues besides the hiss, which is mostly gone with devices in the wild as Chord has taken care of it. Everything else is a compilation of connection questions, user error, and source issues, not Mojo issues.

Like I said, either jump in and enjoy or leave it. Your choice. I'm just trying to assure you based on my experience and reading every post in this and all the other Mojo threads that you have little to fear by jumping on board if you want to. Looks like I'll just stop trying to help in your case as this could spiral out of control in the Mojo thread. If you want to continue feel free to PM me.


----------



## SearchOfSub

jazzi said:


> I certainly didn't get a Mojo to review, and it's been the best audio investment I've made in a very long time (possibly ever).  It's been perfect with absolutely no problems or glitches.  If you've decided not to buy one, that's I'm sure okay with everyone who has, but you'll be the loser.  For the money, you'll never find a device that produces better SQ.  Buy, or not -- your choice, but it's overwhelmingly clear that a large/overwhelming majority are happy with their purchase.
> 
> Happy Holidays!





"you'll be the loser." lol.

He's not losing out on anything if the thing don't work. Since some do get units with no hiss and some do, there is clearly room for better QC. I do hope later batches are better in this regard.


----------



## masterpfa

takeanidea said:


> 1) Absolutely no need for an HD800 to have an extra amp
> 
> 2) IE800 - you like HD800 I take it? IE800 - get Snugs to make you Custom Sleeves. Then you have a portable solution that can take on anything in the world- your budget suggests a 2nd hand purchase and then saving up for custom sleeves. Snugs are a UK company who get their sleeves done in the USA


 
 IE800 awaiting delivery and thanks to your suggestion awaiting appointment for snugs, like the idea of an 8-10 day turnaround.
  
 Impatient????
 Who me?????


----------



## Mython

uyski said:


> Someone else posted this and I didn't believe it at first but seriously, the mojo keeps getting better and better over time.
> How is that even possible?


 
  
  
 This thread moves _so_ fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Here's an alternative perspective that may be of interest to you:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6870#post_12164628


----------



## SearchOfSub

audiobear said:


> They could team up with one of several excellent English speaker manufacturers.  Speakers are analog and they are electromechanical.  Acoustics is a whole new science and art for a digital company.  It's better to stick to your core competence.  That said, speakers with their own amps, DSP and digital cross-overs, developed by Chord and a speaker company partner who knew the speaker side of the game could be very interesting indeed.  In fact, it wouldn't take much to turn Mojo into a two channel pre-amp for a 2-way digitally crossed speaker.
> 
> I'd like to see Chord have a go at this now that they have nailed how to make a great DAC.




I don't see how this can be a problem for Chord with their own In-house engineering backround. I've seen Audioquest do it from making cables, moving onto DAC the dragonfly (which is a great DAC for the price) and to Nighthawks which is also a very good headphone IMO. Few posts above also just reminded me of Oppo doing the same thing. Chord's past track record for quality proved to be superior than the AQ and Oppo in my experience so the engineering part is superior and they have just as much experience. So again I see no problem.


----------



## Uyski

x relic x said:


> Looks like you want to argue. There have been quite a few issues reported about Oppo HA-2 for example, most of them user error or connection issues (just like the Mojo), and just because YOU haven't experienced an issue doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Breadth of knowledge is powerful. The 'issues thread' does not really have many issues besides the hiss, which is mostly gone with devices in the wild as Chord has taken care of it. Everything else is a compilation of connection questions, user error, and source issues, not Mojo issues.
> 
> Like I said, either jump in and enjoy or leave it. Your choice. I'm just trying to assure you based on my experience and reading every post in this and all the other Mojo threads that you have little to fear by jumping on board if you want to. Looks like I'll just stop trying to help in your case as this could spiral out of control in the Mojo thread. If you want to continue feel free to PM me.


 

 Just to clarify, what kind of hiss is this that we're talking about?
 I got a very low sounding hiss with my SE846 (They're very sensitive though). 
 Is it this kind of hiss, or is it a much louder one?


----------



## lurk

So is it officially acknowledged by Chord of issues with earlier batches of mojo? Issue is random? See your luck? 

Can/will Chord offer replacements if the issue were discovered after the warranty period?


----------



## x RELIC x

uyski said:


> Just to clarify, what kind of hiss is this that we're talking about?
> 
> I got a very low sounding hiss with my SE846 (They're very sensitive though).
> 
> Is it this kind of hiss, or is it a much louder one?




Much louder, and heard with no input or USB and coaxial. Sometimes a tap of either volume button clears the hiss, sometimes not. This was on very early units. You can search the thread and find many posts on the subject.


----------



## Uyski

x relic x said:


> Much louder, and heard with no input or USB and coaxial. Sometimes a tap of either volume button clears the hiss, sometimes not. This was on very early units. You can search the thread and find many posts on the subject.


 

 Alright!
 I can hear a hiss on my Mojo even with no input.
 Turning it on (with no input) , and after it going through the color sequence, it hisses a little bit. ( very low )
 It's the same kind of hiss that I have on my macbook pro + had on FiiO X5ii so I guess this is completely normal?


----------



## AudioBear

I'm not being funny or insulting here but I have to ask.  Do you hear the hiss with just Cans or IEMs on?  If you do it could be tinnitus you're hearing.  I might add that just putting a cup over your ears causes a hissing noise.  Remember hearing the sea when you held a shell to your ear?


----------



## headwhacker

My mojo has no hiss as well from JH Roxanne


----------



## Uyski

audiobear said:


> I'm not being funny or insulting here but I have to ask.  Do you hear the hiss with just Cans or IEMs on?  If you do it could be tinnitus you're hearing.  I might add that just putting a cup over your ears causes a hissing noise.  Remember hearing the sea when you held a shell to your ear?


 

 Nope, I only hear this hiss with SE846 paired with the Mojo. With the Westone W4R, it's pretty much completely black.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> Much louder, and heard with no input or USB and coaxial. Sometimes a tap of either volume button clears the hiss, sometimes not. This was on very early units. You can search the thread and find many posts on the subject.




I'm telling you guys it's air pressure maybe case not pressurized right. either way should be fixed.


----------



## CalvinW

skyyyeman said:


> Ok but at that price it's got to have a standard (cheap) plastic core. It will work but not produce as good sound as a glass toslink with highly polished core or a cable with a highly polished fiber core such as one from Sysconcepts in Canada or Moon Audio. There is a reason why plastic core cables sell for $1.99 or so and the difference is very audible.


 
 I agree with Sysconcepts, but give a second thought before purchasing a cable from Moon Audio...


----------



## Ike1985

Guys I sometimes use this electric massager. I have never used it with my CIEM's in or my mojo, do you guys think it would be harmful to the CIEMS or mojo? I don't know how much juice it puts out but even on my tightest areas(lumbar) I can only tolerate about 1/2 it's maximum output.


----------



## xtr4

Just to chime in as an owner of the Mojo and also with regards to the "hiss" issue that a number of the community are concerned about.
 Prior to the Mojo, I still do own the CLAS/ALO RX MK3-B stack, RWAK100S, RWAK120S, Cayin C5 and Pico Slim. For IEM, ATH-IM02, Supra 2 and K7XX headphone.
 With my current IEMs, only the RX MK3 hisses VERY audibly, like someone whispering into your ear "shhhhhhhhhhhhh". For those familiar, the hiss is similar to the black passages in the Miles Davis track So What (Kind of Blue album). The C5 and Slim are silent.
 Now on to the Mojo. It's very quiet but not exactly silent to my ears. It's not exactly a hiss either but rather a light hum that's barely noticeable unless you first plug in your IEMs into the Mojo that's powered on and just sit there listening to nothing in a quiet night without any ambient noise.
  
 The hiss issues that some (handful, less than 10 even) have encountered are more of the loud shhhhhh variety and can be audible irrespective of gear plugged in or not. They can even hear it whilst their ears are placed close to the unit. Chord has already graciously acknowledged this issue and have via their various channels and distributors agreed to replace the units, no questions asked. Heck even my unit with the wonky balls occasionally getting stuck was replaced on the spot because they have acknowledged these issues as part of manufacturing and have relayed to their partners. That's the level of service and confidence they have in their products.
  
 While I do agree that these issues shouldn't have happened in the first place but these things do happen. It's what the company does before, during and after the sales that differentiates them from the rest *cough*Fruit Company*cough*. For this, Chord gets my utmost respect.
  
 TL;DR version:
  
 1)Hiss issues mainly due manufacturing defect that escaped QC, Chord dealt with it at the factory and also replaced faulty customer units ASAP.
  
 2) Hiss issues due to noise floor, customer most likely has very sensitive ears to pick up hiss and shouldn't fault the Mojo for being hissy. If they genuinely believe they can still hear problematic hiss, kindly refer number 1)


----------



## Rob Watts

kdub said:


> Please excuse me if this has been already answered. There are simply too many pages to dig through so I'll just ask the following question:
> 
> Here's a question for those familiar and own the Mojo. Since the DAC chip is programmable and not off the shelf variety, does this mean that it's future proof and won't be obsolete vs newer DAP's being released in the future with off the shelf chips? Chord can reprogram and change things as needed no?


 
 Technically yes it can be re-programmed, but this is a back to Chord process, so not something we expect to do.
  
 My FPGA designs are treated as hardware not software; this means an awful lot of work goes behind a code update - formal verification, testing, timing closure. On some products this can take weeks to get right for both myself and Matt at Chord. Before launching a product, we spend a lot of time fine tuning and testing - indeed testing takes much more time than designing. 
  
 The audio part of the code is very mature too; some parts of it stretches back over 20 years. For example, there was no significant code update for Hugo which is now over two years old.
  
 Rob


----------



## Takeanidea

masterpfa said:


> IE800 awaiting delivery and thanks to your suggestion awaiting appointment for snugs, like the idea of an 8-10 day turnaround.
> 
> Impatient????
> Who me?????


 
 It's a sublime pairing with the Mojo the mids and highs are so rich and the bass has real presence. Then Snugs can take care of the fit issues that many of us have found to be a real pain in the posterior


----------



## GreenBow

sandalaudio said:


> Mojo's "line out" mode is 3 Vrms, so 9 Vp-p. It maintains 3 Vrms all the way down to 50 ohms so it's an overkill as a "line out".
> 
> To get 1.7 Vp-p (0.6 Vrms) that you want, the colour is around green. I usually set to blue for 2 Vrms, whereas Mojo's 3 Vrms is purple.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wondered if the Mojo was 3V rms but didn't dare speculate it was so high. (Especially considering it goes up to about 5V.) Maybe that's fine though.
  
 I wasn't hoping for 1.7V peak to peak, because that's half of standard. I was quoting that line-level standard is 1.7V peak, thus 3.5V peak to peak. This correlates to 1.23V rms.
  
 I guess it's right that a stronger voltage signal will give more dynamic range. However input Vrms is set and (generally) what amplifiers are created to gain their performance and range from. I don't know about input regulation but I think you make sense with that.
  
 I think I would like to run the Mojo at normal line-level though. There must be a few of us doing it so I think it would help to know. I suppose since the Mojo defaults to 3V rms, then half that volume would be 1.5v rms, which is close to 1.23V rms.
  
 Thank you for trying though. Thank you for mentioning stuff like overload protection. I hadn't thought of that. Even though I would not want to run the Mojo with more than standard line level out. I'd still feel safer though with clarification from Chord or anyone about what colour to use for 1.23V rms.
  
 EDIT: Also please anyone, does the Mojo know if the Mojo retains its volume setting in line out more. Meaning after it has been switched off. Or when you start it up again, does it revert back to 3V rms.


----------



## Takeanidea

nnotis said:


> If they’d optimized the amp for IEM use, hundreds of fools would complain because the Mojo wouldn’t offer enough gain to their HD800s.
> 
> Running HD800s from a tiny portable amp is like pulling an oversized semi truck load with a pickup.  You might actually be able to do it.  But it’s never going to work well, as no pickup truck has sufficient power and torque for the task.


 
 Just to make you aware on this matter - the Mojo is powerful enough to run either my phone or my Ibasso DX100 into my HD800s with amazing results. Lack of bass has been mentioned in relation to the Hd800s being underpowered through the Mojo. I have modded my HD800s which has improved their lower end performance and have also EQ'd all my music players to find my personal sweet spot. There is no lack of power to drive the HD800s using my sources , my EQ, my mods and the music I like listening to . 
 If have owned the Mojo for quite a while now and the Hd800s for years and years. 
 I reviewed the Mojo and bought it for exactly the same price , new , and waited the same time as everyone else. I have no reason to say any of this other than to reassure some people out there that I for one see no reason why anyone can't get fantastic sound quality through this pairing


----------



## bytor33

Are most iphone users happy with the Mojo?  Going through this thread I've read varying reports about interference with the phone, connection problems, etc.  I've never used the CCK before and am wondering if it's really that much of a pain.  What music player apps work best with it for HD audio?  Does just the basic music app work with it for 44.1 stuff?


----------



## Sound Eq

imattersuk said:


> I don't know how many times I have to tell you guys this.......
> 
> http://www.qed.co.uk/hdmi-and-digital/digital-data/reference-usb-a-b-micro.htm
> 
> ...


 
 and who can make a cable that is only a 10 cm cable right angled with ferrite jacks or ferrite on it


----------



## Sound Eq

sound eq said:


> need your help guys
> 
> i am sure many of u who won the mojo have an android phone and some also have an ak dap
> 
> ...


 
 anyone can help in answering the above


----------



## nmatheis

bytor33 said:


> Are most iphone users happy with the Mojo?  Going through this thread I've read varying reports about interference with the phone, connection problems, etc.  I've never used the CCK before and am wondering if it's really that much of a pain.  What music player apps work best with it for HD audio?  Does just the basic music app work with it for 44.1 stuff?




I've been testing the Mojo for several days now. Partially stacked with my FiiO X5 and partially stacked with my iPhone (onboard + streaming, wifi + 4G), and I haven't noticed EMI yet. I've noticed it with other setups in the past, so I think I'd notice it here.


----------



## Noobmachine

sound eq said:


> anyone can help in answering the above


 
 I usually use the AK to Mojo, rather than my phone as I have a larger music collection on the AK, and I think that the sound is a bit better, since you get very minor EMI while using the phone and Mojo, but not with the AK.


----------



## imattersuk

stevemiddie said:


> That doesn't mean to say that other people never had problems with Sony or Oppo.  The Xperia Z3 had quite a few issues at launch and so did the Oppo Find 7


 
 Yes indeed, Sony smartphones and cameras are well known for overheating. Some Nikon DSLR's have focus issues, Sony PS4 and Xbox one can also overheat and have noisy fans on certain batches, the list is endless.


----------



## Sound Eq

noobmachine said:


> I usually use the AK to Mojo, rather than my phone as I have a larger music collection on the AK, and I think that the sound is a bit better, since you get very minor EMI while using the phone and Mojo, but not with the AK.


 
 yeah however i use airplane mode when i use my android phone and mojo so I am just just wondering would it be better to use
  
 android ( airplane mode ) --- mojo--- iem
  
 or
  
 ak---mojo--- iem
  
 for better sound quality, i really hope to get more feedback and why


----------



## harrisonhawk

> EDIT: I just took the 1st gen AK100 off my Glove A1 to see if it behaved the same - and it did - no difference. The hum remains. I think I will check out some of my other IEMs to see if there is a pattern there since it isn't as noticeable with the V6-Stage (but is with Angie & 846)


 
  
 I just had to retire my Glove A1 due to a fault and am looking to either find a replacement unit or get something different. How does the Mojo compare to it in a nutshell? Would you choose one over the other?


----------



## headmanPL

rob49 said:


> I've never had a problem regards failure with any Sony product I own, I've got Oppo players, not a problem.
> 
> ( There's already a 4 page "issues" thread for the Chord Mojo.....that's a FACT, not fear. )


 

 Lucky you. I had 2 Sony TV's catch fire. My last Sony DVD player, the audio section completely packed up.
 Hasn't stopped me buying Sony. My Mojo will connect to my Z3 which I think is a great phone.
  
 If you've never had a product with issues, you are VERY lucky. Remember, they are made/designed by Humans. That means, nothing will ever be perfect.


----------



## headmanPL

I think an indication of how well Mojo must be selling in the UK is how difficult it is to get a USB 2.0 OTG Cable Type Micro-B to Micro-B, 0.5M
Everywhere is out of stock. I've had to order a 1m cable to ensure I can listen to the Mojo on Christmas day!


----------



## psikey

uyski said:


> Just to clarify, what kind of hiss is this that we're talking about?
> I got a very low sounding hiss with my SE846 (They're very sensitive though).
> Is it this kind of hiss, or is it a much louder one?


 
  
 I get no hiss at all with SE846's with Mojo or iPhones or S6/Note4. Beginning to think this is really down to variations of peoples hearing (and I consider my hearing to be sensitive/undamaged) I had a audiometry test recently and perfect hearing (not damaged through load music/work in my youth and in my 40's now).
  
 Did notice hiss with Oppo HA-2 and older Walkman phones plus a tiny amount with the ZX2.


----------



## Rob49

x relic x said:


> Looks like you want to argue. There have been quite a few issues reported about Oppo HA-2 for example, most of them user error or connection issues (just like the Mojo), and just because YOU haven't experienced an issue doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Breadth of knowledge is powerful. The 'issues thread' does not really have many issues besides the hiss, which is mostly gone with devices in the wild as Chord has taken care of it. Everything else is a compilation of connection questions, user error, and source issues, not Mojo issues.
> 
> Like I said, either jump in and enjoy or leave it. Your choice. I'm just trying to assure you based on my experience and reading every post in this and all the other Mojo threads that you have little to fear by jumping on board if you want to. Looks like I'll just stop trying to help in your case as this could spiral out of control in the Mojo thread. If you want to continue feel free to PM me.


 

 I'm not & I don't recall asking for your help ! I'm merely pointing out that there are issues with the Chord Mojo. ( & because of that, I have a reluctance to buy one....that would be the same for any other product, where there has been a number of posts about reported issues. )  To say in your words, that it applies to "ALL" is not true. "Leave it", if I've got an opinion, i'll voice it, whether that's negative or positive, if you can't handle that, then that's your problem !


----------



## imattersuk

This is usually a nice friendly place or was until this guy turned up


----------



## psikey

rob49 said:


> I'm not & I don't recall asking for your help ! I'm merely pointing out that there are issues with the Chord Mojo. ( & because of that, I have a reluctance to buy one....that would be the same for any other product, where there has been a number of posts about reported issues. ) To say in your words, that it applies to "ALL" is not true. I'll leave it at that.


 
  
 Rob49
  
 Fortunately we have warranties. I'd really give one a try if you can and return under distance selling regs if experience issues (if in UK). I also am lucky that I have never had a Sony product fail on me either be it DAP's; laptops; TV's; 5.1Surround; consoles or phones.
  
 :EDIT:
  
 Actually that's a lie, after 11 years my launch day PSP UMD drive stopped working though the kids had been rough with if for 5 years of that! That was a Japan import at launch


----------



## sandalaudio

greenbow said:


> I wondered if the Mojo was 3V rms but didn't dare speculate it was so high. (Especially considering it goes up to about 5V.) Maybe that's fine though.
> 
> I wasn't hoping for 1.7V peak to peak, because that's half of standard. I was quoting that line-level standard is 1.7V peak, thus 3.5V peak to peak. This correlates to 1.23V rms.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also think 3V is too high and it does give more "energetic" perception to those unaware of the fact.
  
 In most good preamps it's not such a big deal. You simply have to turn down the volume knob a few notches. However, there will be some rare cases where input protection is insufficient. 
  
 In line out mode (holding the two volume buttons when turning it on), Mojo defaults to 3V, so there is nothing you can do there. Basically it's not strictly a "line out" per se but just a shortcut feature to make the headphone output into fixed volume mode of 3V. As much as we would want the line output to conform to some international standard, the reality is that every brand chooses different voltage. Even RCA output from CD players can vary from 1 - 2V typically.
  
 In normal mode Mojo does retain the volume but I would personally be on the safe side and turn it on without anything connected to begin with in case something went wrong with volume and cause sudden overvoltage. The big selling point of Mojo is its high voltage output but it can also turn against you and easily fry whatever it's connected to.


----------



## Tom1206

How does Grado headphones sound paired with Mojo? More bass maybe?


----------



## GreenBow

sandalaudio said:


> I also think 3V is too high and it does give more "energetic" perception to those unaware of the fact.
> 
> In most good preamps it's not such a big deal. You simply have to turn down the volume knob a few notches. However, there will be some rare cases where input protection is insufficient.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you very much again for taking the time. I think that if it doesn't store you volume output in line-out mode, then it could be a problem.
  
 I intend feeding active speakers with it as much as my headphones. I would switch it off betwen uses I think, but it means switching on maybe ten times a day. (That would mean a lot of button pressing to get it to about 1.23V rms.) I don't know how safe it is to load an input stage with 3V rms, which is almost double standard voltage. It must be OK though or surely Chord Electronics would not have done it. Others are using it as a hi-fi DAC too I think.
  
 I hope Chord Electronics cast some clarity on this too. I hope someone tells me it's OK. I think it should be OK, as I say Chord have implemented it.
  
 EDIT: I just checked and I see my Meridian Explorer line-out is set at 2V rms. That fits with what you said about CD players. Feeling a little more hopeful now. Thanks again 'sandalaudio'.


----------



## mhaty

Received my mojo couple weeks.THX Chord ,amazing sounds. My gearsicoreplayer>mojo>earmax sliver>grado rs1i.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

imattersuk said:


> This is usually a nice friendly place or was until this guy turned up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Private groups are the place for like minded folks to share in all things (or not) in any manner they see fit. Public threads are expected to contain healthy respectful discussions of the item in the thread title
  
From the posting guidelines:  


> *For any product, please stick to ONE main thread and ONE impressions thread maximum.* Please do not create "appreciation" threads. People will have good and bad impressions of any product. Please be tolerant of this.


 
  
 I would submit that posting an image that may cause one to feel personally insulted would seem intolerant of differing views and thus not in line with the sites guidlines
  
  
  


rob49 said:


> I'm not & I don't recall asking for your help ! I'm merely pointing out that there are issues with the Chord Mojo. ( & because of that, I have a reluctance to buy one....that would be the same for any other product, where there has been a number of posts about reported issues. )  To say in your words, that it applies to "ALL" is not true. "Leave it", if I've got an opinion, i'll voice it, whether that's negative or positive, if you can't handle that, then that's your problem !


 
  
  
From the posting guidelines:


> If you disagree with someone's opinion, *discuss the opinion, not the person*.
> A good tip is: When you start posting about the member ("You ...") instead of the product or discussion about it, then you're getting personal.
> A better idea by far is to add "I think" or "IMO" (In My Opinion) to what you write. 
  
  
 I know if I find myself getting upset that worst thing I can do is stuff some "you" and "your" in my post. Mods key in on that and all the legit stuff gets lost because a personal issue is clearly underway.
  
  
  
  
 I am a big fanboy of this item but it's not perfect...nothing is.
 State your concern and if it is not addressed then wait...delete the original and re-post. This thread is supposed to deal with the happy the mad and the sad. It is not the place for the vendors or owners it is for the entire community so enjoy it or make it better by being better.


----------



## GreenBow

sandalaudio said:


> I also think 3V is too high and it does give more "energetic" perception to those unaware of the fact.
> 
> In most good preamps it's not such a big deal. You simply have to turn down the volume knob a few notches. However, there will be some rare cases where input protection is insufficient.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Someone just dug out the specifications of my active speakers.
 It says:
 Line in 1 input sensitivity: 2.0Vrms
 Line in 1 input overload: 2.2Vrms
  
 I think I mihgt have to manually set the Mojo back to about 2V rms every time I switched it on. I hope please @Mojo ideas or @Rob Watts can shed some light on this. I dont see how it couldn't be OK though, or they would not have implemented it. (Plenty of experts on this thread though I think.)


----------



## uzi2

greenbow said:


> Someone just dug out the specifications of my active speakers.
> It says:
> Line in 1 input sensitivity: 2.0Vrms
> Line in 1 input overload: 2.2Vrms
> ...


 

 Set it once...turning on normally will remember that setting.


----------



## ChordElectronics

greenbow said:


> Someone just dug out the specifications of my active speakers.
> It says:
> Line in 1 input sensitivity: 2.0Vrms
> Line in 1 input overload: 2.2Vrms
> ...


 

 Please note that you won't have to manually set the Mojo back to 2v RMS every time you switch Mojo on. Mojo remembers its last used volume settings. What Mojo does not remember is line level mode. If Mojo did remember this it would, potentially, be dangerous if you were to accidentally plug a pair of headphones in without resetting the volume. This setting is accessed by pressing both volume buttons on when turning Mojo on.
  
 As a note for all those whom are new to Mojo, you can download our instruction manual and read our FAQs from our site. This is a good place to hunt for answers to your questions: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/


----------



## georgelai57

I would actually prefer that the Mojo did not remember my last used volume levels and just reset it to zero every time I powered off. I'm probably in the minority.


----------



## jarnopp

bytor33 said:


> Are most iphone users happy with the Mojo?  Going through this thread I've read varying reports about interference with the phone, connection problems, etc.  I've never used the CCK before and am wondering if it's really that much of a pain.  What music player apps work best with it for HD audio?  Does just the basic music app work with it for 44.1 stuff?




I've been enjoying my Mojo for s month, using e CCK on an iPhone (iTunes, Amazon Music, Onkyo, Equalizer), optical from a Mac and an Apple TV, and coax from an Oppo BDP-95. All sound great...like, really great. Others have said it, but I have to agree that the Mojo is my very best audio purchase of all time, spanning 30 years. It has made the biggest difference of any component change in "enjoyment" because it won't change the sound, just turn the sound into music better. 

Also, CCK is not too bad, depending on how mobile you want to be. 44.1 probably benefits the most from Mojo, because it's conversion is so awesome.


----------



## jarnopp

greenbow said:


> Thank you very much again for taking the time. I think that if it doesn't store you volume output in line-out mode, then it could be a problem.
> 
> I intend feeding active speakers with it as much as my headphones. I would switch it off betwen uses I think, but it means switching on maybe ten times a day. (That would mean a lot of button pressing to get it to about 1.23V rms.) I don't know how safe it is to load an input stage with 3V rms, which is almost double standard voltage. It must be OK though or surely Chord Electronics would not have done it. Others are using it as a hi-fi DAC too I think.
> 
> ...




If you want to retain line mode (at 3v) in memory, turn it on in line mode, then click the volume down once and up once. Now you have a manual volume setting that will be retained.


----------



## jarnopp

georgelai57 said:


> I would actually prefer that the Mojo did not remember my last used volume levels and just reset it to zero every time I powered off. I'm probably in the minority.




+1


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Finally got my Note 4 dressed and ready to go out


----------



## GreenBow

chordelectronics said:


> Please note that you won't have to manually set the Mojo back to 2v RMS every time you switch Mojo on. Mojo remembers its last used volume settings. What Mojo does not remember is line level mode. If Mojo did remember this it would, potentially, be dangerous if you were to accidentally plug a pair of headphones in without resetting the volume. This setting is accessed by pressing both volume buttons on when turning Mojo on.
> 
> As a note for all those whom are new to Mojo, you can download our instruction manual and read our FAQs from our site. This is a good place to hunt for answers to your questions: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/


 

 Thank you. I was definitely panicking there.
  
 Just going to summarise to be sure:
 Switch on Mojo.
 Press volume buttons to go into line-out mode.
 Set it to 2V rms.
  
 Next time I start Mojo:
 Switch on Mojo.
 Press volume buttons to go into line-out mode.
 It will already be set to 2V rms having remembered from last time.
  
 Using it in headphone mode will not affect stored voltage/volume setting of line out mode.
  
 Please can you tell me what colours to set volume to so I can get 2V right. (Or should I count the number of volume clicks down from 3V, and then set it 1/3 way down.)


----------



## uzi2

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I was definitely panicking there.
> 
> Just going to summarise to be sure:
> Switch on Mojo.
> ...


 

 No... set the volume normally, switch on normally. There is no "Line Out mode". Starting up the way you suggest will always give 3V output.


----------



## jarnopp

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I was definitely panicking there.
> 
> Just going to summarise to be sure:
> Switch on Mojo.
> ...




They are not separate (there is no "headphone" vs "line out" mode). Line out is exactly the same as turning on the unit directly and setting the volume to the 3v position. It's only a convenient shortcut. So, turn on in line mode, click down 3-4 times, and leave it. You will have 1.8-2.2v and it will be remembered.


----------



## Ike1985

This is how I hVe my ferrite devices setup, I also have a 1.5ft ling usb cable with a permanent ferrite device going to the mojo. I keep my phone and mojo as seperated as possible. In the pic below, I have one giant ferrite device with a smaller one inside and then another after the pair. I have a total of 4 (3 detachable) in my setup. I took them off old cables I found in my house:

Note that they are right up against the phone.


----------



## lurk

ike1985 said:


> This is how I hVe my ferrite devices setup, I also have a 1.5ft ling usb cable with a permanent ferrite device going to the mojo. I keep my phone and mojo as seperated as possible. In the pic below, I have one giant ferrite device with a smaller one inside and then another after the pair. I have a total of 4 (3 detachable) in my setup. I took them off old cables I found in my house:
> 
> Note that they are right up against the phone.


 

  tht is a LOT of cores...
 using this setup as portable?


----------



## Ike1985

lurk said:


> tht is a LOT of cores...
> using this setup as portable?




Yes, iphone goes in my pant pocket mojo in my jacket pocket but most of my listening is at my desk. With the phone and mojo side by side the interference is lowered to such a low volume that I have to focus hard to hear it, with them seperated and the 1.5' long usb cable extended there is no interference.


----------



## Rob49

psikey said:


> Rob49
> 
> Fortunately we have warranties. I'd really give one a try if you can and return under distance selling regs if experience issues (if in UK). I also am lucky that I have never had a Sony product fail on me either be it DAP's; laptops; TV's; 5.1Surround; consoles or phones.
> 
> ...


 

 As I said, if you've got to buy a £400 product, with an underlying fear that there may be a problem & you've got to return it, then personally I don't think that's good enough. Can anyone from Chord clarify the issue, please ? Apparently, "early batches" ? What quantities & where does that extend to ?
 If I were to buy a unit, today, tomorrow, or in the coming weeks, months, can Chord guarantee that I won't have a problem with it ? If you can't guarantee that, then that's not good from a business point of view.


----------



## uzi2

rob49 said:


> As I said, if you've got to buy a £400 product, with an underlying fear that there may be a problem & you've got to return it, then personally I don't think that's good enough. Can anyone from Chord clarify the issue, please ? Apparently, "early batches" ? What quantities & where does that extend to ?
> If I were to buy a unit, today, tomorrow, or in the coming weeks, months, can Chord guarantee that I won't have a problem with it ? If you can't guarantee that, then that's not good from a business point of view.


 

 No company can guarantee that it's product is fault free, but they do guarantee to replace it if it is faulty.


----------



## McCol

sound eq said:


> yeah however i use airplane mode when i use my android phone and mojo so I am just just wondering would it be better to use
> 
> android ( airplane mode ) --- mojo--- iem
> 
> ...



 


I was using the AK100mk2 with the Mojo via optical. Tried it this way for a couple of weeks. Personally I cant tell any difference between this setup and my Blackberry Priv to Mojo using USB Otg. That was using either Angie's or IE800.
I've the AK now as didn't really see a need to keep apart from the fact it is a nice flush fit with the Mojo.


----------



## Rob49

uzi2 said:


> No company can guarantee that it's product is fault free, but they do guarantee to replace it if it is faulty.


 

 Well I've read too many posts about people having to return their Mojo's....so at this moment in time, it's a no, no, for me !


----------



## Uyski

I earlier reported a small hiss on the Mojo with my SE846.
 Some people in this thread ment that the hiss was completely normal, other didn't hear it with their SE846.
 I went to my retailer, and tested their SE846 on my Mojo. Same hiss. So maybe it was my mojo?
 Then I tested their SE846 and mine on their mojo. Still same hiss. So I guess it's normal, and I was just too paranoid.

 I also noticed that when I changed from the white filters to blue on my 846's, the hiss went down alot.


----------



## GreenBow

uzi2 said:


> No... set the volume normally, switch on normally. There is no "Line Out mode". Starting up the way you suggest will always give 3V output.


 
  


jarnopp said:


> They are not separate (there is no "headphone" vs "line out" mode). Line out is exactly the same as turning on the unit directly and setting the volume to the 3v position. It's only a convenient shortcut. So, turn on in line mode, click down 3-4 times, and leave it. You will have 1.8-2.2v and it will be remembered.


 
  
  
 OK. I got it. Thank you both for taking the time to make it clear. It's an unusual style of line-out implementation.
  
@jarnopp I think I need something absolute to get less than or equal to 2V. A definite colour guide or absolute number of clicks down from 3V.


----------



## jarnopp

greenbow said:


> OK. I got it. Thank you both for taking the time to make it clear. It's an unusual style of line-out implementation.
> 
> @jarnopp
> I think I need something absolute to get less than or equal to 2V. A definite colour guide or absolute number of clicks down from 3V.




I'm not an engineer, but playing around with measurements one day, I *think* 3 clicks down from line out was about 2.2v and 4 clicks was about 1.8v, but perhaps Rob Watts would be kind enough to confirm that. In either case, you should be in the ballpark, and it your setup sounds good like that, the settings will be retained.


----------



## GreenBow

jarnopp said:


> I'm not an engineer, but playing around with measurements one day, I *think* 3 clicks down from line out was about 2.2v and 4 clicks was about 1.8v, but perhaps Rob Watts would be kind enough to confirm that. In either case, you should be in the ballpark, and it your setup sounds good like that, the settings will be retained.


 

 Thankyou very much for coming back to me on this. It would be nice to have a chart for Vout rms = volume buttons colour chart.
  
 I think I was struggling with the idea of four clicks say for 1V. I thought that would make very large volume leaps for headphones that work at lower voltage. Then I just thought now that maybe Mojo users fine tune their volume on the music player.


----------



## Bengkia369

harrisonhawk said:


> I just had to retire my Glove A1 due to a fault and am looking to either find a replacement unit or get something different. How does the Mojo compare to it in a nutshell? Would you choose one over the other?




Glove A1 is not the same league with Chord Mojo at all.


----------



## Sound Eq

ike1985 said:


> This is how I hVe my ferrite devices setup, I also have a 1.5ft ling usb cable with a permanent ferrite device going to the mojo. I keep my phone and mojo as seperated as possible. In the pic below, I have one giant ferrite device with a smaller one inside and then another after the pair. I have a total of 4 (3 detachable) in my setup. I took them off old cables I found in my house:
> 
> Note that they are right up against the phone.


 
 i need a tiny micro usb otg cable 10 cm only with ferrite anyone know who i can contact to do such a cable to use with my galaxy note 3 and mojo in a neat setup


----------



## Ike1985

sound eq said:


> i need a tiny micro usb otg cable 10 cm only with ferrite anyone know who i can contact to do such a cable to use with my galaxy note 3 and mojo in a neat setup




A short usb with one ferrite will not be enough. I suggest an entire ferrite shielded cable or a long usb cable with a few ferrite devices near the phone. I suggest you get a longer usb cable that will allow you to distance the phone as far from the mojo as possible-this helps a lot. Or just forget about all this and go airplane mode-which I'm not willing to do. I want to "have my cake and eat it too"


----------



## highfell

headwhacker said:


> Has anyone tried to compare Hugo and Mojo with volume level tightly matched? As in tight at the voltage level (not by ear). Coz I can't catch any difference from the comparison I did this afternoon. (USB input only).




Yes. Not much in it. Certainly for its price the mojo wins hands down. But for clarity, and sheer musicality, the Hugo edges the Mojo. I am keeping both, as I am not prepared to do without the sound quality of the Hugo.


----------



## Martinrm

Question:
  
 I'm obsessed with the Mojo, plain and simple. I'm lookin to pair it with an amp in line out mode to power my bookshelf speakers.
  
 Any recommendation on amps to pair with the Mojo? Pretty much my only requirements are 2 channel outputs, does not need an integrated DAC since it's being paired with the Mojo, and sub $200. Tube or solid state are fine, although i think a tube sound would play nicely with the Mojo's characteristics.


----------



## GreenBow

martinrm said:


> Question:
> 
> I'm obsessed with the Mojo, plain and simple. I'm lookin to pair it with an amp in line out mode to power my bookshelf speakers.
> 
> Any recommendation on amps to pair with the Mojo? Pretty much my only requirements are 2 channel outputs, does not need an integrated DAC since it's being paired with the Mojo, and sub $200. Tube or solid state are fine, although i think a tube sound would play nicely with the Mojo's characteristics.


 

 The Onkyo A9010 has got What Hi-Fi in a fluster, and is their award winner at that price.


----------



## Sound Eq

ike1985 said:


> A short usb with one ferrite will not be enough. I suggest an entire ferrite shielded cable or a long usb cable with a few ferrite devices near the phone. I suggest you get a longer usb cable that will allow you to distance the phone as far from the mojo as possible-this helps a lot. Or just forget about all this and go airplane mode-which I'm not willing to do. I want to "have my cake and eat it too"


 
 i forgot to mention the android phone i use it with is only for music as a transport so i am using airplane mode from the start. 
  
 |So if i use airplane mode does that mean then it does not matter if the cable has ferrite in it or not


----------



## Ike1985

sound eq said:


> i forgot to mention the android phone i use it with is only for music as a transport so i am using airplane mode from the start.
> 
> |So if i use airplane mode does that mean then it does not matter if the cable has ferrite in it or not




That's right, ferrite is only for those of us who don't want to use airplane mode.


----------



## starNdust

hey 
  
 a fast question i got an external amp and want to connect it to the mojo   DAC only
 what the best connection configuration to use ? where is the line out in the mojo ? 
  
 many thanks


----------



## Sound Eq

so back to the same question Rob in one of his words to us said that some quality high end usb cables can not be the optimal choice for us as it adds brightness, I did not understand what he meant, and it confused me more, shall I then stick to the 5 usd cable i bought off ebay, or is the look for a high quality short 10 cm cable micro usb-otg worth it
  
 if yes please direct me to a great cable short 10 cm ( 10 cm total length including the connectors  - and is right angled ) to make a neat setup with my galaxy note 3


----------



## jarnopp

starndust said:


> hey
> 
> a fast question i got an external amp and want to connect it to the mojo   DAC only
> what the best connection configuration to use ? where is the line out in the mojo ?
> ...




This was discussed just a little further up the page. Here is the Mojo FAQ - scroll down to the Volume section:
http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq


----------



## nnotis

takeanidea said:


> Just to make you aware on this matter - the Mojo is powerful enough to run either my phone or my Ibasso DX100 into my HD800s with amazing results. Lack of bass has been mentioned in relation to the Hd800s being underpowered through the Mojo. I have modded my HD800s which has improved their lower end performance and have also EQ'd all my music players to find my personal sweet spot. There is no lack of power to drive the HD800s using my sources , my EQ, my mods and the music I like listening to .
> If have owned the Mojo for quite a while now and the Hd800s for years and years.
> I reviewed the Mojo and bought it for exactly the same price , new , and waited the same time as everyone else. I have no reason to say any of this other than to reassure some people out there that I for one see no reason why anyone can't get fantastic sound quality through this pairing




Likewise, I'm sure there's a pickup truck that could exceed its listed tow limit by many times and actually pull an oversize load. I'm sure one could tweak the pickup's engine to improve performance more yet. But in the end, it'll still be dramatically inferior at the task compared to an 18 wheeler.

Listen, the bottom line is that you got it sounding the way you want, which is great. Unfortunately for me, giving the Mojo sufficient gain for HD800s means an audible noise floor with sensitive IEMs. I tested three separate units in the store today, all had roughly the same amount of noise. As others have said, it's pretty quiet. I'm still on the fence about whether or not it's a deal breaker for me. Apparently, I'm unusually sensitive the issue. Maybe I can use a resister with EQ tweaks. That creates other problems with multi driver IEMs though.


----------



## AudioBear

georgelai57 said:


> I would actually prefer that the Mojo did not remember my last used volume levels and just reset it to zero every time I powered off. I'm probably in the minority.


 

 +1  much safer/I never had a problem pushing a button for a few seconds


----------



## AudioBear

rob49 said:


> As I said, if you've got to buy a £400 product, with an underlying fear that there may be a problem & you've got to return it, then personally I don't think that's good enough. Can anyone from Chord clarify the issue, please ? Apparently, "early batches" ? What quantities & where does that extend to ?
> If I were to buy a unit, today, tomorrow, or in the coming weeks, months, can Chord guarantee that I won't have a problem with it ? If you can't guarantee that, then that's not good from a business point of view.


 

 Nobody can guarantee that any given sample won't fail, not even precision equipment built to the highest standards.  
  
 I don't mean this in an unfriendly way, you are just over-worrying this.  It's causing you too much angst.  That's never good going in to a relationship that's meant to last.  You might be wise to forget about the Mojo and move on.  At the very least put it on the back burner for a few weeks until you're sure you are not buying an early sample.  
  
 I've had mine for only a week or so now and I love it.  It has zero hiss and I keep it next to my iPhone 6s+ with phone-wifi-bluetooth all on.  It's a little wonder.  If it breaks or develops a problem they'll fix it or replace it immediately.  How am I so sure?  I had a problem with a bad Apple CCK cable that I thought might be a Mojo problem.  Mojo and my dealer answered me immediately and I was floored by who from Mojo answered my e-mail.  Suffice it to say they were all over the problem even though it wasn't the Mojo that was at fault. I also gathered that the rate of problems with Mojo has been very very low.


----------



## Takeanidea

nnotis said:


> Likewise, I'm sure there's a pickup truck that could exceed its listed tow limit by many times and actually pull an oversize load. I'm sure one could tweak the pickup's engine to improve performance more yet. But in the end, it'll still be dramatically inferior at the task compared to an 18 wheeler.
> 
> Listen, the bottom line is that you got it sounding the way you want, which is great. Unfortunately for me, giving the Mojo sufficient gain for HD800s means an audible noise floor with sensitive IEMs. Tzke


 
 Point one ,I have listened for hours upon hours upon hours to the HD800s through the Mojo. They sound fantastic. I completely understand where you are coming from by saying something much more powerful may make the HD800s sound better I am totally with you on that . I have an F6 Clone $3600 Power Amp and it improves quite a bit on the Mojo. It's 50 WPC. However , there are very few amps that I have heard that can beat the Mojo on SQ , even on the HD800s.
 I am not sure why you are putting the Iems in at the same time as the HD800s but in practice once you've bought them that won't happen.


----------



## reihead

^^

Definitely the mojo can handle the HD800 efficienly, but in my case adding the bootlehead crack gives them a fuller sounds, better bass. 

That being said, I only notice the lack of bass with genres like rap, techno.

My HD800 are stock, no mods for the moment.


----------



## nnotis

takeanidea said:


> I am not sure why you are putting the Iems in at the same time as the HD800s but in practice once you've bought them that won't happen.


 
  
 Clarification: I'm not using Roxannes and HD800s at the same time.  What I'm saying is that by giving the Mojo amp enough power and gain to get the HD800s listenable, it becomes too noisy for IEM use.  This is especially annoying for me, as a portable amp can take high end CIEMs to the top.  They'll always be a compromise for full sized headphones though, especially those as challenging to amp as the HD800s.
  
 The only way I know of to sort of accommodate all headphones is to have high and low gain modes.  The base noise floor drops in low, making it sufficiently quiet for any IEM.  High gain is at least acceptable for full size planars.  To name a few examples, Head Amp's Pico and Leckerton's UHA-6S.MKII do this extremely well.


----------



## masterpfa

rob49 said:


> As I said, if you've got to buy a £400 product, with an underlying fear that there may be a problem & you've got to return it, then personally I don't think that's good enough. Can anyone from Chord clarify the issue, please ? Apparently, "early batches" ? What quantities & where does that extend to ?
> If I were to buy a unit, today, tomorrow, or in the coming weeks, months, can Chord guarantee that I won't have a problem with it ? If you can't guarantee that, then that's not good from a business point of view.


 
 Rob49 there are many people, myself included, who are very happy with their purchases of the Chord Mojo as well as excellent customer service.
 If you have any doubt you should consider many other device which will guarantee you problem free usage 

 Mojo is not for you, we get it, we all have different preferences. Probably best to just monitor this thread or the solutions thread  to see how we all fair with our devices.
  
 Chord website http://chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/#nav-faq​ Solutions Thread url http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread


----------



## Ike1985

nnotis said:


> Clarification: I'm not using Roxannes and HD800s at the same time.  What I'm saying is that by giving the Mojo amp enough power and gain to get the HD800s listenable, it becomes too noisy for IEM use.  This is especially annoying for me, as a portable amp can take high end CIEMs to the top.  They'll always be a compromise for full sized headphones though, especially those as challenging to amp as the HD800s.
> 
> The only way I know of to sort of accommodate all headphones is to have high and low gain modes.  The base noise floor drops in low, making it sufficiently quiet for any IEM.  High gain is at least acceptable for full size planars.  To name a few examples, Head Amp's Pico and Leckerton's UHA-6S.MKII do this extremely well.




Mojo completely silent with my ciems.


----------



## sabloke

Look what the postman just dropped in my mailbox. 4" short cuz it is very expensive so couldn't afford a longer one. $6 delivered. It works, too.












Get same cable here:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?


----------



## kennybobenny

I have looked through this tread hoping to find s solution but no luck (I could have missed it). I have an AK100 II and the mojo. I had a fiber optic cable that was cheap and wouldn't let me play anything above 96kHz. So my new cable fley in from Canada today and I thought that was the answer. I was wrong I still get a loud poping sound but no music. Same with DSD. Toslink to optical on the mojo. I await this wisdom of the Mojo gods. 
Thanks


----------



## Mike_TNT

Well I don't know how mojo does it but songs that I used to skip on some albums I find very enjoyable now.
  
 Now if I could just have a better option then the apple cck. Any news on the fiio l19 release date?


----------



## AudioBear

You could always try http://www.ebay.com/itm/181952191212


----------



## Rob Watts

The simple answer to why vocals sound so good on Mojo is complete lack of noise floor modulation - unlike any other (non Chord) DAC.
  
 Don't ask me how that was done, as it makes my head hurt just thinking about all the technical issues that needed to be solved....
  
 Have fun listening and a happy New Year.
  
 Rob


----------



## nmatheis

I'd like give a hearty thanks to @Rob Watts for unleashing Mojo upon the world. I'd heard of the Hugo, of course, but I'd never heard it. I'm lucky enough to have Mojo in for testing until just after Christmas. I've put it up against several very nice DAPs, and man can MOJO hold its own. Very impressive job!
  

  
  
 This is one of those times I know I'm going to but the product after testing, and that doesn't happen all that often for me...


----------



## SearchOfSub

Well, I'm finally picking mine up around new years so I'll see what all the fuss is about! Although If it has any resemblance to Hugo's sound signature I know it will sound refined and musical! Can't wait to pair it up with my Nighthawks.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

searchofsub said:


> Well, I'm finally picking mine up around new years so I'll see what all the fuss is about! Although If it has any resemblance to Hugo's sound signature I know it will sound refined and musical! Can't wait to pair it up with my Nighthawks.


 
 On it's own it will not drive the bass on the AQNH. This is an awesome IEM solution, adequate over ear but not going to drive SZ or TH600/900 Denon D5,7K or the like into bass bliss.
 Nobody claimed it would and I will leave the bass demo which I did out of my review and save it for a separate vid.
 I assume the handle you have is related to bass....if not just ignore the bass talk
 It is about on power level into 16ohm as an iFi nano and less then a Fiio e18.


----------



## SearchOfSub

hawaiibadboy said:


> On it's own it will not drive the bass on the AQNH. This is an awesome IEM solution, adequate over ear but not going to drive SZ or TH600/900 Denon D5,7K or the like into bass bliss.
> Nobody claimed it would and I will leave the bass demo which I did out of my review and save it for a separate vid.
> I assume the handle you have is related to bass....if not just ignore the bass talk
> 
> It is about on power level into 16ohm as an iFi nano and less then a Fiio e18.





Oh, the handle carried on from way back then when I first started looking for HT setups and HSU subwoofers lol. Since then it's been awhile and don't care for impact on bass any longer, as long as details in bass are there it's all good. Taste have changed and looking mostly for tone, refinement and overall balance nowadays  I trust Robs musical taste coming from a Hugo owner so can say I'm excited! Looking to use this with my headphones since Im using the Hugo with speaker setup


----------



## rkt31

I use Hugo with a power amp and monitor audio rs12w sealed sub both fed from the rca out of Hugo using a rca splitter and the sub definitely adds more depth to the soundstage and even magically improves the treble quality. but the key is the matching of sub with speakers by the correct setting of cross over and volume dial of sub. luckily ma sub has continiously variable manual knob and so is the volume control. these days not many subs have manual control.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

searchofsub said:


> Oh, the handle carried on from way back then when I first started looking for HT setups and HSU subwoofers lol. Since then it's been awhile and don't care for impact on bass any longer, as long as details in bass are there it's all good. Taste have changed and looking mostly for tone, refinement and overall balance nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Retired basshead
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It is awesomeness in a block of aluminum. Money well spent.. to say the least


----------



## xtr4

kennybobenny said:


> I have looked through this tread hoping to find s solution but no luck (I could have missed it). I have an AK100 II and the mojo. I had a fiber optic cable that was cheap and wouldn't let me play anything above 96kHz. So my new cable fley in from Canada today and I thought that was the answer. I was wrong I still get a loud poping sound but no music. Same with DSD. Toslink to optical on the mojo. I await this wisdom of the Mojo gods.
> Thanks


 
  Hi Kenny,
  
 I own the AK100 Mk2 and AK120 and have no issues with Optical to Mojo. All my mp3s, flac and DSD files play flawlessly without issue. It's transferring bit perfect to the Mojo.
 Would your new cable allow you to play any files at all? Or just files that are below 96kHz?


----------



## kennybobenny

Just files below 96. Weird.


----------



## highfell

nnotis said:


> Clarification: I'm not using Roxannes and HD800s at the same time.  What I'm saying is that by giving the Mojo amp enough power and gain to get the HD800s listenable, it becomes too noisy for IEM use.  This is especially annoying for me, as a portable amp can take high end CIEMs to the top.  They'll always be a compromise for full sized headphones though, especially those as challenging to amp as the HD800s.
> 
> The only way I know of to sort of accommodate all headphones is to have high and low gain modes.  The base noise floor drops in low, making it sufficiently quiet for any IEM.  High gain is at least acceptable for full size planars.  To name a few examples, Head Amp's Pico and Leckerton's UHA-6S.MKII do this extremely well.





Mojo is completely noise/hiss free with my SE846s


----------



## Currawong

is the optical plug all the way in? Sometimes either the Toslink plug or the mini-optical plug can seem like they in, but they haven't clicked.


----------



## Mimouille

I bought mine yesterday after extensive testing. Will be using it as USB DAC and I am getting an Ak100 mk2 to pair with it as well.


----------



## xtr4

kennybobenny said:


> Just files below 96. Weird.



Hi Kenny,
Is the cable from Canada from Sysconcepts? If they are, it shouldn't have issues with hi-res files up to 192kHz.
If the cable isn't from Sysconcepts, there's a possibility that the cable itself isn't capable of supporting the higher res files. A few head-fiers have noted that optical cables, especially plastic ones with varying quality can vary the support of files higher than 96.
Hope this helps


----------



## Pokemonn

.


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> Thank you very much again for taking the time. I think that if it doesn't store you volume output in line-out mode, then it could be a problem.
> 
> I intend feeding active speakers with it as much as my headphones. I would switch it off betwen uses I think, but it means switching on maybe ten times a day. (That would mean a lot of button pressing to get it to about 1.23V rms.) I don't know how safe it is to load an input stage with 3V rms, which is almost double standard voltage. It must be OK though or surely Chord Electronics would not have done it. Others are using it as a hi-fi DAC too I think.
> 
> ...


 Just to confirm that mojo stores it's last volume setting when switched off and will return it on powering up. So any level previously used will return as was. Note the three volt set level is not s default setting and was included as a known set level that is the same and has been standard for all chord Dac since the Dac 64 twenty years ago. Those pre or power amps that cannot tolerate this level is an indicator that they have not been designed with sufficient input level margin. However this is not a problem for Mojo customers as they can select any level that suits their ancillary equipment.


----------



## Light - Man

*Have a great one guys! *










  
*XMAS?* - blink and it is all over and all you are left with is a hangover that lasts for days, a few pounds on your Ass and an empty wallet, what else could you wish for!


----------



## Rob49

masterpfa said:


> Rob49 there are many people, myself included, who are very happy with their purchases of the Chord Mojo as well as excellent customer service.
> If you have any doubt you should consider many other device which will guarantee you problem free usage
> 
> Mojo is not for you, we get it,


 
 How can I say it's not for me, when at this point, I don't actually own one !! ?? ( I'm thrilled, beyond words, that you're enjoying your Mojo !! )


----------



## dgcrane

kennybobenny said:


> I have looked through this tread hoping to find s solution but no luck (I could have missed it). I have an AK100 II and the mojo. I had a fiber optic cable that was cheap and wouldn't let me play anything above 96kHz. So my new cable fley in from Canada today and I thought that was the answer. I was wrong I still get a loud poping sound but no music. Same with DSD. Toslink to optical on the mojo. I await this wisdom of the Mojo gods.
> Thanks


 

 I purchased a sysconcepts optical cable to use my AK120 as a transport with my Mojo and it plays 24/192 and DSD flawless.
  
 Darren


----------



## Chefano

Mojo is in the house:
  
 iAudioGate
 DSD: Norah Jones - Lonestar 
 Mojo
 Modded JVC FX-1100
  
 My face:


----------



## georgelai57

Merry Christmas to all supporters of the best product of 2015


----------



## GreenBow

mojo ideas said:


> Just to confirm that mojo stores it's last volume setting when switched off and will return it on powering up. So any level previously used will return as was. Note the three volt set level is not s default setting and was included as a known set level that is the same and has been standard for all chord Dac since the Dac 64 twenty years ago. Those pre or power amps that cannot tolerate this level is an indicator that they have not been designed with sufficient input level margin. However this is not a problem for Mojo customers as they can select any level that suits their ancillary equipment.


 

 Thank you for taking the time to explain.
  
 I am unsteady about this and need to think. I thought previously that line level was a different function with a memorised level. One which would not be changed by using Mojo in headphone mode.
  
 I use line out and headphone out on my current DAC.  I often have both active speakers and headphones plugged in at the same time. I do not know if I could always remember to have the Mojo set to the right power-out. (I forsee blowing my 32 ohm Grado headphones. (I am most definitely accident prone to something like this.) It's sad because it means I think I need to pass on the Mojo and had been so excited about it. I have a Mojo sat a few feet away still sealed in its box. I am however trying to talk myself into using the Mojo of course.
  
 I also thought loosely that the Hugo might be better for me. With it having a dedicated line-out I presume. However if it runs at 3V and can't be changed it would over-run on my active speakers.
  
 My active speakers have two analogue inputs. One runs at 1.2V max and the other at 2.2V max. When I put a 2V signal from my DAC into the 1.2V line-in, it occasionally distorts. (Presumably at high signal levels.) If the Hugo is fixed at 3V then I fear it would do that on my 2.2V input.
  
 Anyway whatever, Merry Xmas Chord Electronics (and Head-Fi).


----------



## kennybobenny

I did get the sysconcepts optical cable ( great place to deal with). Since it happens with two different cables I feel I can rule out cables being my problem (I was not very clear about the cable in the original post). With the better cable I get a poping sound during playback. All that aside I really like the unit, sonic improvement is huge.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## xtr4

Hi Kenny,
Ruling out the cables, what's the firmware on your AK100 II? Do you have issues with analogue line out?
It could be the fault of the optical out jack (worse case scenario)
My AK100 doesn't work well with certain custom optical cables whereas my AK120 has no issues. My conclusion, looking at the build quality of the AKs, the 120 jack is slightly more recessed than my 100. Therefore, the optical lens will be seated closer in the 120 than the 100 which is why some custom cables lose signal


----------



## Chefano

The waiting til the 1st charge overs is killing me.. argh!


----------



## alan_g

chefano said:


> The waiting til the 1st charge overs is killing me.. argh!


 

 mine is wrapped up for xmas then the long charge will begin....... can't wait


----------



## Mython

alan_g said:


> chefano said:
> 
> 
> > The waiting til the 1st charge overs is killing me.. argh!
> ...


 
  
  
 The first charge generally doesn't tend to take too long - yes, it is _possible_ that it may take 10 hours, but because Mojos are selling (and being manufactured) like hotcakes, the batteries are very fresh and many people find their new units are fully-charged within 4-5 hours (make sure your charger is capable of delivering at least 1amp to the Mojo).
  
 As soon as the tiny white LED indicates full charge has been reached, you're good-to-go


----------



## kennybobenny

Well i did more testing and in the process i got a DSD playing and i turned the unit from vertical to horizontal, all sound stopped, back to vertical i get sound. Inspected the cable, changed the cable, turned to various positions, played different formats and sometimes the sound would stop.i also tried the AK without Mojo and it didn't care if it was upside down or any position and it still played. in this process I heard something ratteling around inside of mojo.It doesn't move much but it moves. I sent an email to Moon Audio. It was a showroom model so i hope I'm not out several hundred dollars.


----------



## masterpfa

kennybobenny said:


> Well i did more testing and in the process i got a DSD playing and i turned the unit from vertical to horizontal, all sound stopped, back to vertical i get sound. Inspected the cable, changed the cable, turned to various positions, played different formats and sometimes the sound would stop.i also tried the AK without Mojo and it didn't care if it was upside down or any position and it still played. in this process I heard something ratteling around inside of mojo.It doesn't move much but it moves. I sent an email to Moon Audio. It was a showroom model so i hope I'm not out several hundred dollars.


 
 I tried a used AK100 with my Mojo with several different cables including the Moon Audio Mojo-AK100 short cable.
 I could not always get digital out and when I dit it would last for 5-10 minutes before cutting out and some times several days before I was able to connect again.
 I returned the unit without any issues and the seller who was very helpful was able to demonstrate to me a working optical out with his Chord Hugo

 Go figure.
  
 I was not able to get light out of the AK100 optical port no matter what I tried and judging by several posts I have read in this thread and others on Head-Fi, probably an issue with the AK100 and not with your Mojo. (I proved my cables and Mojo were OK by connecting to the digital out of my CD player).

 Could also be something has lodged in the Mini-Toslink jack restricting light, dust and or other foreign body????


----------



## omastic

Mojo in the house!
  
 I have to say I am a little disappointed with the lack of accessories. At least a run of the mill USB cable would have been nice.
  
 Any suggestion for a nice and short OTG micro USB to micro USB cable? Primary use would be with Xperia Z3.


----------



## sabloke

Got mine here
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301669713346?rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fcampid%3D5337413452%26toolid%3D10001%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.au%252Fitm%252F10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-%252F301669713346%26srcrot%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D956444200747&_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Jazzi

omastic said:


> Mojo in the house!
> 
> I have to say I am a little disappointed with the lack of accessories. At least a run of the mill USB cable would have been nice.
> 
> Any suggestion for a nice and short OTG micro USB to micro USB cable? Primary use would be with Xperia Z3.


 

 Mine came with a short (very short) USB cable.


----------



## joshuachew

mojo ideas said:


> Just to confirm that mojo stores it's last volume setting when switched off and will return it on powering up. So any level previously used will return as was. Note the three volt set level is not s default setting and was included as a known set level that is the same and has been standard for all chord Dac since the Dac 64 twenty years ago. Those pre or power amps that cannot tolerate this level is an indicator that they have not been designed with sufficient input level margin. However this is not a problem for Mojo customers as they can* select any level that suits their ancillary equipment.*


 
  
 How do we select the level that suits our equipment? 
  
 Selecting in terms of volume alone or on the voltage?


----------



## x RELIC x

joshuachew said:


> How do we select the level that suits our equipment?
> 
> Selecting in terms of volume alone or on the voltage?




If using the line level volume shortcut is too much for your amp then just lower the voltage by lowering the volume. That's all there is to it. :wink_face:


----------



## Chefano

Listening to Billie Jean DSD on Mojo, beautifully rendered throughout FX1100.. sounds so good.
 But I still prefer the spacious sound from ZX2,
 Both are tremendous devices


----------



## Rob49

chefano said:


> Listening to Billie Jean DSD on Mojo, beautifully rendered throughout FX1100.. sounds so good.
> But I still prefer the spacious sound from ZX2,
> Both are tremendous devices


 

 What about them together ?


----------



## reihead

Merry Christmas everyone
Feliz navidad!
May the Mojo be with you


----------



## qafro

audiobear said:


> You could always try http://www.ebay.com/itm/181952191212


 Does the cable work with iPhone 6 and mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

qafro said:


> Does the cable work with iPhone 6 and mojo?




Yes. Confirmed many times.


----------



## nnotis

Now that I've complained about the noise floor, let me issue some positives. First, the floor is still below that in most acoustic recordings. It's not that bad. Second, I've got a decent parametric EQ curve created for use with a resistor adapter. It's worth the trouble, because this thing crushes what every other portable I've heard can do. And yes, the amp does wonders with my LCD2s.


----------



## Chefano

nnotis said:


> Now that I've complained about the noise floor, let me issue some positives. First, the floor is still below that in most acoustic recordings. It's not that bad. Second, I've got a decent parametric EQ curve created for use with a resistor adapter. It's worth the trouble, because this thing crushes what every other portable I've heard can do. And yes, the amp does wonders with my LCD2s.


 
 Interesting.. mine is dead silent.


----------



## shigzeo

chefano said:


> Interesting.. mine is dead silent.


 

 There's no such thing as dead silence. A noise floor can be below the ability of a headphone or earphone to pick it up. A properly running Mojo's noise floor is very low, but not dead silent. I can hear it through Ultrasone IQ, but only just. It is slightly higher than an AK380. Nevertheless, it is the best item of its type out there. Phenomenal.


----------



## viper2377

Happy Holidays y'all!!


----------



## Chefano

shigzeo said:


> There's no such thing as dead silence. A noise floor can be below the ability of a headphone or earphone to pick it up. A properly running Mojo's noise floor is very low, but not dead silent. I can hear it through Ultrasone IQ, but only just. It is slightly higher than an AK380. Nevertheless, it is the best item of its type out there. Phenomenal.


 
 OH REALLY?
 Thats the kind of comment that really bothers me, and its totally useless to the community. Oh, I remember you are the guy that trashed ZX2 only because its measures "bad" on your RMAA measurements  LOL.
 Awesome, next time I will try it on my dog or crank the volume till I get deaf so it can not be dead silent.


----------



## nmatheis

Merry Christmas to Rob Watts and all you Mojo fans out there!!!


----------



## unvarnish

Hi all 

I just feel I've made a wrong decision. I should have gone to HDVD 800 had I liked so much of now "my" HD800. Now with having Majo I feel so lost. lol I think it makes sense that it would nake a difference on driving this sensitive headphone supported by sufficient power, not that I'm saying Mojo is 'inferior' to any another high performing amps. If I use Mojo as a DAC only (if possible) what amps would drive the full potential of HD 800? I've researched around and W5 by woo audio or HP V1 / Cypher labs picollo / ray samuels pop admist some reviews. 

My question : using Mojo has a DAC, what portable/desk amp under 1000$ would you recommend to pair up with HD 800. (My 99% of listening is on classical symphonies) 

I just feel this all started because of my tight budget while no compromise on HD800.  I'm posting this thread with confidence though since I feel there r people out there who are budget-constrained but need to find the ways to find " the sound"  

Cheers and Merry Christmas! ☃


----------



## AudioBear

qafro said:


> Does the cable work with iPhone 6 and mojo?


 

 I don't know. The supplier sells it with the claim that it replaces the Apple CCK and works with the 4-5-6 and 6s.
  

 No cck adapter is needed, only good music  The cable supports all ios including latest *ios9.2*.

  
 I should receive mine between Jan. 6-16.  He mails them from Latvia.  
  
 I'll post when I get it.  Maybe someone else here has tried it.


----------



## spook76

chefano said:


> OH REALLY?
> Thats the kind of comment that really bothers me, and its totally useless to the community. Oh, I remember you are the guy that trashed ZX2 only because its measures "bad" on your RMAA measurements  LOL.
> Awesome, next time I will try it on my dog or crank the volume till I get deaf so it can not be dead silent.



I could not disagree more. Emperical measurements are vital and far more reliable than most people's subjective opinions. Further, Shigzeo is clear both on his comment you are referencing and his review on his website that he believes the Mojo is a wonderful device. I, for one, appreciate the effort Shigzeo puts into his measurements and analysis for which we all benefit. Thank you Shigzeo.


----------



## spook76

audiobear said:


> I don't know. The supplier sells it with the claim that it replaces the Apple CCK and works with the 4-5-6 and 6s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konstantin at Lavricable makes a great product. I have used it for almost 2 months with my Mojo and iPod Touch without any problems. It worked with iOS 9.1 and now with 9.2.


----------



## sandalaudio

unvarnish said:


> My question : using Mojo has a DAC, what portable/desk amp under 1000$ would you recommend to pair up with HD 800. (My 99% of listening is on classical symphonies)


 
  
 HDVD800 drives the HD800 pretty well, so it's hard to find a good comparison on a cheap budget (otherwise why would everyone buy the HDVD800?).

 If you don't mind not having the balanced output, I've been using the Lehmann Linear as my main headphone amp for HD800 for many years with good success with my classical collection. It was the original demo headphone amp I've seen used by Sennheiser for HD650/800 before HDVD800 came out. Also the cheaper Violectric/Lake People are popular too.
 Beyerdynamics has the budget A20 but it's not as good as the A2, and I think Mojo is much more capable.
 If you want more richer colour, Luxman P-200 might also be interesting, though not as high powered.
 Exactly on the $1000 mark, I recently found the Musical Fidelity MX-HPA sound quite good with excellent driving ability, free of gimmicks.
  
 In the end, driving ability is not the only thing that decides upon the sound quality, so testing and trying as much as you can is the only way to go.
 Many people will find Mojo far superior to HDVD800 for HD800, so i'ts pretty subjective.


----------



## Chefano

spook76 said:


> I could not disagree more. Emperical measurements are vital and far more reliable than most people's subjective opinions. Further, Shigzeo is clear both on his comment you are referencing and his review on his website that he believes the Mojo is a wonderful device. I, for one, appreciate the effort Shigzeo puts into his measurements and analysis for which we all benefit. Thank you Shigzeo.


 

 Thats your opinion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 Here is mine:
 Empirical measurements without a proven methodology are  so misleading as biased subjective opinions, he uses both.


----------



## joshk4

sandalaudio said:


> In the end, driving ability is not the only thing that decides upon the sound quality, so testing and trying as much as you can is the only way to go.
> Many people will find Mojo far superior to HDVD800 for HD800, so i'ts pretty subjective.




I would like to know how you determined the many in that statement. Also, you are absolutely right about the subjectiveness, as I found the hdvd 800 superior than the mojo.


----------



## Currawong

unvarnish said:


> [...] sensitive headphone supported by sufficient power [...]


 
  
 Sensitive means that a lot of power isn't required to drive them. I have been listening with my (modded and re-cabled) HD800s quite happily out of the Mojo. 
  
 Do you feel unsatisfied when listening for some reason?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

joshk4 said:


> I would like to know how you determined the many in that statement. Also, you are absolutely right about the subjectiveness, as I found the hdvd 800 superior than the mojo.


 

  I have a video of an e18 which is very easy to find the specs on when driving into 16 or 32 ohm.
 It will push harder into 16 ohm than the Mojo. I did a vid comparing their energy on an identical track and pushed to the max before driver distortion. I will likely be giving my Mojo a 5 star review...or 4.5 but there are many folks using the Mojo with an amp for a reason.
  
 Why folks insist on inferring this is a very powerful device and the CHORD site claims the power is _massive_ ...I really don't get it? It is compared to a..I dunno? It is not as powerful as a $99 fiio e12 or a Cayin C5 or a iFi micro, infact it is almost identical to an iFi nano into 16ohm. They also share...like FiiO...the specs of output power into 32ohm which is fairly common.
  
 I am please as can be with my Mojo but it's limitation is it's power. Which Nobody even speculated after I asked so i do a bass test which pretty much lines up with specs on sheets and this had none so it seems to be 130mW-180mW into 16ohm


----------



## mscott58

unvarnish said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just feel I've made a wrong decision. I should have gone to HDVD 800 had I liked so much of now "my" HD800. Now with having Majo I feel so lost. lol I think it makes sense that it would nake a difference on driving this sensitive headphone supported by sufficient power, not that I'm saying Mojo is 'inferior' to any another high performing amps. If I use Mojo as a DAC only (if possible) what amps would drive the full potential of HD 800? I've researched around and W5 by woo audio or HP V1 / Cypher labs picollo / ray samuels pop admist some reviews.
> 
> ...




If you can find one (now that the first run is sold out) the Cavalli Liquid Carbon pairs very well with the Mojo. Cheers


----------



## joshk4

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have a video of an e18 which is very easy to find the specs on when driving into 16 or 32 ohm.
> It will push harder into 16 ohm than the Mojo. I did a vid comparing their energy on an identical track and pushed to the max before driver distortion. I will likely be giving my Mojo a 5 star review...or 4.5 but there are many folks using the Mojo with an amp for a reason.
> 
> Why folks insist on inferring this is a very powerful device and the CHORD site claims the power is _massive_ ...I really don't get it? It is compared to a..I dunno? It is not as powerful as a $99 fiio e12 or a Cayin C5 or a iFi micro, infact it is almost identical to an iFi nano into 16ohm. They also share...like FiiO...the specs of output power into 32ohm which is fairly common.
> ...


 
  
 I'm wondering why they do not want to release specs for this. Although, I'm sure there is a reason.. there is a reason for everything I guess 
  
 Yeah, I'm super pleased with my Mojo as well as I was intending to use it as a portable (with ie800) and the ease to which it can sit on my office desk. This is definitely a top product of the year. I have not tried many portable solutions, but I'm sure I'd be hard pressed to find something better than this (taking into account the price).
  
 But I was curious and wanted to compare this with my desktop amp (which really I should not), and that is where I found the HDVD 800 more detailed (chord mojo was muddy), spacious, and the music flowed more easily (smoother). Again, the Mojo is a portable solution, so really it should not compete with such a desktop dac/amp. In saying that, I'm sure it can compete with other desktop dac/amp but not the HDVD 800.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

joshk4 said:


> I'm wondering why they do not want to release specs for this. Although, I'm sure there is a reason.. there is a reason for everything I guess
> 
> Yeah, I'm super pleased with my Mojo as well as I was intending to use it as a portable (with ie800) and the ease to which it can sit on my office desk. This is definitely a top product of the year. I have not tried many portable solutions, but I'm sure I'd be hard pressed to find something better than this (taking into account the price).
> 
> But I was curious and wanted to compare this with my desktop amp (which really I should not), and that is where I found the HDVD 800 more detailed (chord mojo was muddy), spacious, and the music flowed more easily (smoother). Again, the Mojo is a portable solution, so really it should not compete with such a desktop dac/amp. In saying that, I'm sure it can compete with other desktop dac/amp but not the HDVD 800.


 

  My Mojo is not muddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not even close. The iFi is wider and analytical but the Mojo is pure musical joy. On Dark Side of the Moon "On the Run" they are using many layers of sounds and the Mojo is the best I have heard at making those available and enjoyable on my IEM


----------



## NZtechfreak

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have a video of an e18 which is very easy to find the specs on when driving into 16 or 32 ohm.
> It will push harder into 16 ohm than the Mojo. I did a vid comparing their energy on an identical track and pushed to the max before driver distortion. I will likely be giving my Mojo a 5 star review...or 4.5 but there are many folks using the Mojo with an amp for a reason.
> 
> Why folks insist on inferring this is a very powerful device and the CHORD site claims the power is _massive_ ...I really don't get it? It is compared to a..I dunno? It is not as powerful as a $99 fiio e12 or a Cayin C5 or a iFi micro, infact it is almost identical to an iFi nano into 16ohm. They also share...like FiiO...the specs of output power into 32ohm which is fairly common.
> ...




Mojo is 720mW into 8ohms, seems unlikely that it only puts 130-180mW into 16ohm. I asked specifically here about its power into 50ohm and Chord indicated it would do 400mW into that load.


----------



## WCDchee

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have a video of an e18 which is very easy to find the specs on when driving into 16 or 32 ohm.
> It will push harder into 16 ohm than the Mojo. I did a vid comparing their energy on an identical track and pushed to the max before driver distortion. I will likely be giving my Mojo a 5 star review...or 4.5 but there are many folks using the Mojo with an amp for a reason.
> 
> Why folks insist on inferring this is a very powerful device and the CHORD site claims the power is _massive_ ...I really don't get it? It is compared to a..I dunno? It is not as powerful as a $99 fiio e12 or a Cayin C5 or a iFi micro, infact it is almost identical to an iFi nano into 16ohm. They also share...like FiiO...the specs of output power into 32ohm which is fairly common.
> ...




I think it is important to remember that most of the time, you are but using just a few mw of power in your listening, regardless of whether it's on headphones or IEMs. one thing a lot of people get mixed up about is the meaning of the term power. A lot of people think that more power means a better drive, more bass authority, better soundstage etc, but the fact is that, for a specific volume level through a certain transducer, regardless of the amp you use, the same amount of power passes through. In the case of the hifiman he1000, for example (not the easiest headphone to drive), it had a sensitivity of 90db/mw. This means that you only need 1mw of power to drive it at 90db, which for all intents and purposes, is pretty much enough for most listening circumstances. Then you leave a 6bd headroom for swings and dynamic peaks, meaning you need a total of 4mw of power. Say we make it 9db of headroom, bringing us to 8mw of power to satisfactorily drive the he1000 with adequate headroom. Given the he1000's impedance of approximately 35 +/- 3 ohms, lets use 32 ohms for ease of calculation. The mojo outputs 600 mw into 32 ohms. That gives headroom for the HE1000 to go up to 117db. That's ridiculously loud. I wouldn't even go anywhere close.

We shouldn't look at power specs in isolation. They merely tell us whether or not you will get distortion and clipping when you push the volume up. They don't really tell you driving 'power'.

Of course there are many instances where higher power ratings can give better subjective driving power. However, I am of the belief that the amp is simply better designed to output higher currents and voltages more stably. Thus, it is never about maximum power output but rather the level of distortion at each power level. Look at the Hugo TT for example, drives headphones brilliantly, but it really isn't all that 'powerful' 8' terms of specs. The ALO studio 6 is considered among the best headphone amps, but again its specs wouldn't lead you to thinking that it was all that powerful. The ALO rx mkIIIb+ was also widely considered the most powerful headphone amplifier, but again, it's actual specs make it sound 'less powerful' than the FiiO E12. Just remember, it's never about the raw output power numbers


----------



## joshk4

hawaiibadboy said:


> My Mojo is not muddy:mad:
> 
> Not even close. The iFi is wider and analytical but the Mojo is pure musical joy. On Dark Side of the Moon "On the Run" they are using many layers of sounds and the Mojo is the best I have heard at making those available and enjoyable on my IEM




By far it is not, I'm only talking relatively. 

It is funny you mention dark side of the moon, because I'm currently listening to the album, as well as wishing you were here, animal and the wall constantly on the mojo with my ie800. It can't get any better than this "on the run"...


----------



## Rob Watts

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have a video of an e18 which is very easy to find the specs on when driving into 16 or 32 ohm.
> It will push harder into 16 ohm than the Mojo. I did a vid comparing their energy on an identical track and pushed to the max before driver distortion. I will likely be giving my Mojo a 5 star review...or 4.5 but there are many folks using the Mojo with an amp for a reason.
> 
> Why folks insist on inferring this is a very powerful device and the CHORD site claims the power is _massive_ ...I really don't get it? It is compared to a..I dunno? It is not as powerful as a $99 fiio e12 or a Cayin C5 or a iFi micro, infact it is almost identical to an iFi nano into 16ohm. They also share...like FiiO...the specs of output power into 32ohm which is fairly common.
> ...


 
 I have just measured a Mojo into a 16 ohm load using an APX555 test equipment. With 1% THD 1 kHz single channel,  Mojo delivered 3.30 v RMS - that's 680 mW. Using 50 Hz, it was 668 mW RMS.
  
 Rob


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

rob watts said:


> I have just measured a Mojo into a 16 ohm load using an APX555 test equipment. With 1% THD 1 kHz single channel,  Mojo delivered 3.30 v RMS - that's 680 mW. Using 50 Hz, it was 668 mW RMS.
> 
> Rob


 

 Thanks.
 50Hz.
 My sweet spot. I will be checking that out


----------



## sandalaudio

joshk4 said:


> I would like to know how you determined the many in that statement. Also, you are absolutely right about the subjectiveness, as I found the hdvd 800 superior than the mojo.


 
  
 As I said the sound preference is quite subjective and it's hard for me to "determine" how many people "will" prefer Mojo over HDVD800. An exceptionally long thread here may be a good indication.
  
 If you absolutely swear by HDVD800 and cannot find a satisfying compromise in any of the suggestions below $1,000, then the best thing to do is simply bite the bullet and buy the HDVD800. I'm sure you can sell it off for fairly high price in the future since it's a good popular amp. It's only after long thorough use that we begin to realize the benefits and shortcomings of each products. If you don't own it, you could be forever be wondering.
  
 Also regarding the power discussion, it's typical on speakers that extremely powerful and high current dumping amplifiers (e.g. Pass, Krell, Levinson, etc) tend to sound clear, lean and well controlled, whereas the less capable amps sound more cheerful and exciting, with dynamic bass, due to the lack of voltage clamping. The important thing is to try every amp at every possible opportunity and try to figure out "why" certain products are appreciated by other people, instead of ranking them.


----------



## joshk4

sandalaudio said:


> As I said the sound preference is quite subjective and it's hard for me to "determine" how many people "will" prefer Mojo over HDVD800. An exceptionally long thread here may be a good indication.
> 
> If you absolutely swear by HDVD800 and cannot find a satisfying compromise in any of the suggestions below $1,000, then the best thing to do is simply bite the bullet and buy the HDVD800. I'm sure you can sell it off for fairly high price in the future since it's a good popular amp. It's only after long thorough use that we begin to realize the benefits and shortcomings of each products. If you don't own it, you could be forever be wondering.




When you said many, I was just curious. 

I'm definitely not wondering, I've got the hdvd 800 paired to the hd 800. The mojo is paired with the ie 800.

I just want to say, for people who is wondering if the mojo is better than the ha 2, it is definitely by a wide margin.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Rectified
> ...


 
  
  

                                                                    _ (click to enlarge)_
  
Merry _Mojo_ Christmas, everyone!


----------



## x RELIC x

rob watts said:


> I have just measured a Mojo into a 16 ohm load using an APX555 test equipment. With 1% THD 1 kHz single channel,  Mojo delivered 3.30 v RMS - that's 680 mW. Using 50 Hz, it was 668 mW RMS.
> 
> Rob




I knew the Mojo had some grunt with the LCD-2 but this is more than I thought it had. Thanks for the information.


----------



## kennybobenny

I am on the latest firmware on the AK100. It does seem that the AK is the issue with the optical cable. This very disappointing. I like AK interface and storage capacity but the Mojo sound is amazing. I tried my iPhone 6s and it sounds great with the Mojo. I just don't like having to add and delete music constantly. One has to go, im not sure which AL or Mojo.


----------



## Sound Eq

i really need an ultra short quality micro usb- otg cable to go with my note 3 as the one i bought off ebay causes crackling in sound that is 10cm in length including the connectors
  
 its so strange why no one can point to a high quality cable that is audiophile approved and is ultra short


----------



## boybandista

rob watts said:


> I have just measured a Mojo into a 16 ohm load using an APX555 test equipment. With 1% THD 1 kHz single channel,  Mojo delivered 3.30 v RMS - that's 680 mW. Using 50 Hz, it was 668 mW RMS.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Hi Rob,
  
 Could you do a similar test on a 300 ohm load?
  
 I'm guessing a power output of somewhere in the 70-80mW range, which should be on par with some single-ended output from other respected portable amps.


----------



## gavinfabl

My Mojo is doing really fab tunes. It's powering any headphone I've thrown at it. 

On some I wish there was a little more bass (not all). So might need an amp. Any thoughts? Portable style only.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Uploading sub bass video now


----------



## Currawong

We pestered poor Rob about catering for sensitive IEMs back in the Hugo thread, and now he's getting the same treatment from the resident bass-head. No-one gets off easy here!


----------



## Raketen

Uggh, stop making me want this Head-Fi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 (repeat mantra: "I am perfectly happy with the gears I have. I am perfectly happy with the gears I have. I am perf.....")


----------



## x RELIC x

raketen said:


> Uggh, stop making me want this Head-Fi. h34r:
> 
> (repeat mantra: *"I am perfectly happy with the gears I have. I am perfectly happy with the gears I have. I am perf....."*)





Yeah..... Right.... Never gonna happen!


----------



## Rob Watts

boybandista said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Could you do a similar test on a 300 ohm load?
> 
> I'm guessing a power output of somewhere in the 70-80mW range, which should be on par with some single-ended output from other respected portable amps.


 
 Into 300 ohms, fully charged battery, its 94 mW or 5.3v RMS at the 1% THD point.
  
 Rob


----------



## Sound Eq

rob watts said:


> Into 300 ohms, fully charged battery, its 94 mW or 5.3v RMS at the 1% THD point.
> 
> Rob


 
 you have created a device that many will have to work so so so hard to compete with the mojo
  
 so far best device i ever bought in my last 3 years


----------



## davidmolliere

sound eq said:


> you have created a device that many will have to work so so so hard to compete with the mojo
> 
> so far best device i ever bought in my last 3 years


 
  
 +1, let's make that the best piece of audio gear I ever purchased, period!
  
 Mojo is pure joy to listen to, being able to convey the emotion in the music has no price


----------



## heliuscc

sonickarma said:


> FYI - It didn't work for me with ZX2 and MoJo




FYI works 100% with Sony A15, and looks ok


----------



## masterpfa

sound eq said:


> i really need an ultra short quality micro usb- otg cable to go with my note 3 as the one i bought off ebay causes crackling in sound that is 10cm in length including the connectors
> 
> its so strange why no one can point to a high quality cable that is audiophile approved and is ultra short


 
 Try Konstantin at Lavricable the maker of this cable below, he may be able to help. Just ask for the length and end types required ie straight or right angled, micro B to micro B, sleeve colour, whatever you want. Just ask you never know


  

  
 I will be doing just that myself in the New Year (ordered in principal but allowing Konstantin to have a break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## headwhacker

joshk4 said:


> I'm wondering why they do not want to release specs for this. Although, I'm sure there is a reason.. there is a reason for everything I guess
> 
> Yeah, I'm super pleased with my Mojo as well as I was intending to use it as a portable (with ie800) and the ease to which it can sit on my office desk. This is definitely a top product of the year. I have not tried many portable solutions, but I'm sure I'd be hard pressed to find something better than this (taking into account the price).
> 
> But I was curious and wanted to compare this with my desktop amp (which really I should not), and that is where I found the HDVD 800 more detailed (chord mojo was muddy), spacious, and the music flowed more easily (smoother). Again, the Mojo is a portable solution, so really it should not compete with such a desktop dac/amp. In saying that, I'm sure it can compete with other desktop dac/amp but not the HDVD 800.


 
  
 Did you check if your comparison is level-matched? I mean not by ear but by measuring voltage at the output and make it close as possible before comparing.
  
 Those "more-detailed", spacious difference is usually a product of one amp slightly louder than the other.


----------



## sonickarma

heliuscc said:


> FYI works 100% with Sony A15, and looks ok


 

 Congrats - maybe I got a defective cable or ZX2 Hi Res output is different to A15 but doesn't work for me at all


----------



## Sound Eq

masterpfa said:


> Try Konstantin at Lavricable the maker of this cable below, he may be able to help. Just ask for the length and end types required ie straight or right angled, micro B to micro B, sleeve colour, whatever you want. Just ask you never know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 thanks so much but i am concerned he uses in it pure silver, and to my knowledge silver adds brightness which is something i like to avoid


----------



## masterpfa

sound eq said:


> thanks so much but i am concerned he uses in it pure silver, and to my knowledge silver adds brightness which is something i like to avoid


 
 You are right he does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The search continues for you I guess.

 I will let you now how they sound


----------



## Mojo ideas

sound eq said:


> you have created a device that many will have to work so so so hard to compete with the mojo.
> 
> 
> I count my self very lucky in meeting Rob all those years ago It took him a thirty year totally dedicated design life to achieve Mojo.
> ...


----------



## TokenGesture

sound eq said:


> i really need an ultra short quality micro usb- otg cable to go with my note 3 as the one i bought off ebay causes crackling in sound that is 10cm in length including the connectors
> 
> its so strange why no one can point to a high quality cable that is audiophile approved and is ultra short


 

Plus one


----------



## sabloke

Simply try another Ebay cable then, the one you've got might be faulty. They are so cheap, what's to lose? I have been using mine for a couple of days, absolutely no problem at all.


----------



## Schubida

sound eq said:


> thanks so much but i am concerned he uses in it pure silver, and to my knowledge silver adds brightness which is something i like to avoid





sound eq said:


> thanks so much but i am concerned he uses in it pure silver, and to my knowledge silver adds brightness which is something i like to avoid
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schubida

schubida said:


> sound eq said:
> 
> 
> > thanks so much but i am concerned he uses in it pure silver, and to my knowledge silver adds brightness which is something i like to avoid
> ...


----------



## Chefano

sonickarma said:


> Congrats - maybe I got a defective cable or ZX2 Hi Res output is different to A15 but doesn't work for me at all


 
  
 Ive connected ZX2 to Mojo and it works.
 DOP did not work for me, by the color  I think its transcoded into PCM (176 kHz) and sent to Hugo


----------



## sonickarma

chefano said:


> Ive connected ZX2 to Mojo and it works.
> DOP did not work for me, by the color  I think its transcoded into PCM (176 kHz) and sent to Hugo


 

 I am referring to using this specific cable - doesn't work
  
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YWEHSQY
  
 So that cable works for you ?


----------



## Mython

sonickarma said:


> chefano said:
> 
> 
> > Ive connected ZX2 to Mojo and it works.
> ...


 
  
  


mathi8vadhanan said:


> h1f1add1cted said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please explain why this should not work with Mojo? Didi you already tried that cable? Other USB DACs (i.e. from Onkyo) working fine too with the Oppo Sony USB cable ( http://world.taobao.com/item/45493617058.htm?spm=a312a.7700714.0.0.rxc9GH#detail ).
> ...


----------



## zikarus

Just listened to my Mojo the first time and it sounds amazing! Thx Chord! 

One question concerning the upcoming modules especially the WiFi one:

what exactly will it do? I would love to be able to bind the Mojo directly into my home network and adress it as a renderer I could then direct cableless via the Bubble UPNP app on my phone in order to play all the flac & dff files from my NAS.

That is how I use my Naim Unity (though bound via RJ45) and this would allow me to listen to music without having to pack Mojo and phone together into a stack fiddling around with USB cables et al ... 

Will this cableless solution be possible? If so call me in  

Any release date already?

And which way will the modules connect with the Mojo? Using all 4 inputs?


----------



## CareyPrice31

Does anyone else notice tactile click feedback is different on each of the volume up and down balls? My down ball clicks less then my volume up ball.

Both work perfect though


----------



## TokenGesture

Got an OTG cable for the Pioneer to Hugo. I hear clicks 

Any know issues I can try or is it the cable


----------



## CareyPrice31

Two questions:

Does anyone else notice that the brown colour that indicated lowest volume isn't really that brown?

Also: the tactile click on the volume up and down balls are a bit different.


----------



## CareyPrice31

By brown to indicate lowest volume sort of looks like this but a bit darker pink. Is this normal?


----------



## raelamb

masterpfa said:


> Try Konstantin at Lavricable the maker of this cable below, he may be able to help. Just ask for the length and end types required ie straight or right angled, micro B to micro B, sleeve colour, whatever you want. Just ask you never know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I must be doing something wrong. Works for me with my ipod touch sometimes others not
  
 I've gone back to the camera connector/Moon Audio Black Dragon combo.


----------



## Ritvik

I have the "-" ball at a whitish colour and the "+" ball showing a tinge of brown at the center while staying whitish around the edges.
  
 Also if I keep the "-" ball held down it seems to cycle through the entire available colour spectrum again all the way from the brownish state to the white, purple, blue, green,  the yellowish colour and back to red. No change to the sound after the lowest possible volume of course. The same thing would happen with the "+" ball held down I assume, haven't really tried it. 
  
 I'm guessing this is normal.
  
  


careyprice31 said:


> By brown to indicate lowest volume sort of looks like this but a bit darker pink. Is this normal?


----------



## Mimouille

I have seen several people amping on top of the Mojo. Does it bring anything with iems?


----------



## CareyPrice31

Can someone show me what brown colour is supposed to look like? I'm so confused

My brown looks like a pinkish colour


----------



## tf10charged

edited


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

/


----------



## CareyPrice31

I'd appreciate it if someone could shed some light and help me. My colours on the LED balls seem to be working fine, but I just can't tell what colour brown is because I move the volume down all the way until both balls look a pinkish colour then if I go volume down again both ball colours turn off and volume is mute.

I know their is an orange colour that looks close the brown then the lowest volume pink does.

What gives? I don't understand.


----------



## x RELIC x

I've always seen red-ish, not brown.


----------



## CareyPrice31

x relic x said:


> I've always seen red-ish, not brown.




If you can Pm me a picture of what the colour of both your balls look like at lowest volume before the colour of them both go off and volume mutes that would be great.

This is normal right? When at lowest volume and both are pinkish/red then you click volume down once more then colour goes off and volume mutes - correct?


----------



## x RELIC x

careyprice31 said:


> If you can Pm me a picture of what the colour of both your balls look like at lowest volume before the colour of them both go off and volume mutes that would be great.
> 
> This is normal right? When at lowest volume and both are pinkish/red then you click volume down once more then colour goes off and volume mutes - correct?




Many pictures in my review. Look at my signature.


----------



## Mython

careyprice31 said:


> Can someone show me what brown colour is supposed to look like? I'm so confused
> 
> My brown looks like a pinkish colour


 
  
 And this is a serious concern for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 oh well...
  
 the following posts might be of interest to you, regarding colours:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/5910#post_12114019
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/5640#post_12097543
  
 and _brightness_ of the button LEDs: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/270#post_11995598


----------



## Mython

For all Christmas newcomers to the Mojo, welcome, and just a friendly reminder to please check the *3rd post on the 1st page of this thread* before asking questions, as there are many, many answers, for a wide range of Mojo-related topics, provided there, for your easy reference.
  
  
 Merry Christmas and Happy Listening!


----------



## CareyPrice31

So the consensus is brown is actually a red/pink?


----------



## Mython

careyprice31 said:


> So the consensus is brown is actually a red/pink?


 
  
  
 No, not specifically.
  
 But if you read the posts I linked, you will see that there will be legitimate subtle variations in colour between units, since the colour is not controlled with unnecessarily extreme accuracy, as would be the case in a monitor or TV screen.
  
 The colours are just a pleasant & convenient indicator, not something to obsess about in their own right. Mojo is about _sound_ more than visuals.


----------



## CareyPrice31

Appreciate it.

Out of curiosity - is yours reddish or brown?



mython said:


> No, not specifically.
> 
> But if you read the posts I linked, you will see that there will be legitimate subtle variations in colour between units, since the colour is not controlled with unnecessarily extreme accuracy, as would be the case in a monitor or TV screen.
> 
> The colours are just a pleasant & convenient indicator, not something to obsess about in their own right. Mojo is about _sound_ more than visuals.


----------



## stevemiddie

Mines Brown
  
  
  
  
  
  
 With a reddish tinge


----------



## spook76

mimouille said:


> I have seen several people amping on top of the Mojo. Does it bring anything with iems?




God knows with IEMs, the Mojo has far and away enough power to drive them until a listener is rendered deaf. I have tried a number of portable amps including the Ray Samuels (Intruder and Lightning with balanced output) and have always come away feeling the amp added nothing and took away some of the clarity and musicality.


----------



## CareyPrice31

stevemiddie said:


> Mines Brown
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you post a picture please


----------



## mscott58

mimouille said:


> I have seen several people amping on top of the Mojo. Does it bring anything with iems?




IMO it can, but depends on the gear and your personal taste. For example I love the Mojo with my K10's and it's the best portable I've yet heard (when paired with the AK100), but when I'm at my desktop I plug the Mojo into either my ALO CDM or Cavalli Liquid Carbon. The K10's (and my LCD-3's) sound incrementally better when amped past the Mojo, and I go with the LC if I want the most resolving and the CDM if I want the most "fun" (using the rare but awesome Mullard tubes). Does the Mojo need external amping? No, but some will like it better. Whether it's worth the additional cost is up to you. Cheers


----------



## Mimouille

spook76 said:


> God knows with IEMs, the Mojo has far and away enough power to drive them until a listener is rendered deaf. I have tried a number of portable amps including the Ray Samuels (Intruder and Lightning with balanced output) and have always come away feeling the amp added nothing and took away some of the clarity and musicality.


 Thanks a lot, that's part of the answer for me. 




mscott58 said:


> IMO it can, but depends on the gear and your personal taste. For example I love the Mojo with my K10's and it's the best portable I've yet heard (when paired with the AK100), but when I'm at my desktop I plug the Mojo into either my ALO CDM or Cavalli Liquid Carbon. The K10's (and my LCD-3's) sound incrementally better when amped past the Mojo, and I go with the LC if I want the most resolving and the CDM if I want the most "fun" (using the rare but awesome Mullard tubes). Does the Mojo need external amping? No, but some will like it better. Whether it's worth the additional cost is up to you. Cheers


So it will only improve with large transportable amps. Thanks.


----------



## GreenBow

joshuachew said:


> How do we select the level that suits our equipment?
> 
> Selecting in terms of volume alone or on the voltage?


 

 I agree with you. A voltage = volume colour indicator, chart would be very useful.


----------



## AudioBear

mscott58 said:


> IMO it can, but depends on the gear and your personal taste. For example I love the Mojo with my K10's and it's the best portable I've yet heard (when paired with the AK100), but when I'm at my desktop I plug the Mojo into either my ALO CDM or Cavalli Liquid Carbon. The K10's (and my LCD-3's) sound incrementally better when amped past the Mojo, and I go with the LC if I want the most resolving and the CDM if I want the most "fun" (using the rare but awesome Mullard tubes). Does the Mojo need external amping? No, but some will like it better. Whether it's worth the additional cost is up to you. Cheers


 

 So in effect you are really using the amp to color the music to taste.  Mojo has enough power but an amp can change the character of the output.  Makes sense.  Strange though that some audiophiles want only discreet components and take a minimalist approach to extra circuits wanting to pass the signal through the minimum number of gain stages while we over hear at Head-Fi use chains of amps to get the sound we like.   To each their own I suppose...


----------



## mscott58

audiobear said:


> So in effect you are really using the amp to color the music to taste.  Mojo has enough power but an amp can change the character of the output.  Makes sense.  Strange though that some audiophiles want only discreet components and take a minimalist approach to extra circuits wanting to pass the signal through the minimum number of gain stages while we over hear at Head-Fi use chains of amps to get the sound we like.   To each their own I suppose...




I'd say the LC doesn't color, it's more a "wire with gain" amp at least IMO (and many others). The CDM with the tubes does add its own signature, which is not a bad thing. Try it and see if you like it. Don't judge others' tastes please. Cheers


----------



## AudioBear

I've got an LC so I know what it doesn't sound like if that makes sense.  Mine was an observation about how the amps were being used to
 change the flavor according to taste not a criticism.  Read it again.  One shouldn't be so sensitive -- especially on Christmas.  Peace to all.
  
 Between Mojo and the LC-Gumby combination I am spoiled.  That said the power has been out for 24hrs so the LC and Gumby are getting cold. Listening to the iPhone->Mojo->HiFiman Edition-X set-up (with no amps) should pull me through until the power comes back on.  This is just an amazing set-up.


----------



## unvarnish

currawong said:


> Sensitive means that a lot of power isn't required to drive them. I have been listening with my (modded and re-cabled) HD800s quite happily out of the Mojo.
> 
> Do you feel unsatisfied when listening for some reason?



I'm absolutely satisfied with the sound mojo makes paird up with HD800 but still wanting to pull the full potential that both mojo and HD800 have. As a DAC itself I think mojo is goind amazing job.
And I'm so grateful for all your help and recommendation. Think this forum is so meaningful for every single music lovers who endeavor to find their love in music even farther! 

Until we all go to the farthest, cheers!


----------



## joshk4

headwhacker said:


> Did you check if your comparison is level-matched? I mean not by ear but by measuring voltage at the output and make it close as possible before comparing.
> 
> Those "more-detailed", spacious difference is usually a product of one amp slightly louder than the other.




It would be good if I level matched, but I didn't. I pushed both up to a limit I prefer listening to (can be off, give or take). It's kind of like comparing the ha 2 and mojo, I sensed mojo was much better, eventhough I didn't matched it perfectly.

Just curious, do people volumn match when they go to a store and compare products?


----------



## tf10charged

edited


----------



## Currawong

audiobear said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO it can, but depends on the gear and your personal taste. For example I love the Mojo with my K10's and it's the best portable I've yet heard (when paired with the AK100), but when I'm at my desktop I plug the Mojo into either my ALO CDM or Cavalli Liquid Carbon. The K10's (and my LCD-3's) sound incrementally better when amped past the Mojo, and I go with the LC if I want the most resolving and the CDM if I want the most "fun" (using the rare but awesome Mullard tubes). Does the Mojo need external amping? No, but some will like it better. Whether it's worth the additional cost is up to you. Cheers
> ...


 
  
 I wouldn't say so in all cases. I'm happy to listen with HD800s and the Ethers direct out of the Mojo, which makes sense as they are both reasonably sensitive. However the HE1000s are very audibly under-driven by the Mojo. Regardless, the hobby is about what makes you enjoy listening to music. There isn't a "wrong" here. Better I think would be to be happy that we have such fantastic-sound gear available to us that doesn't require the cost of a luxury car to be able to own.


----------



## AudioBear

currawong said:


> Regardless, the hobby is about what makes you enjoy listening to music. There isn't a "wrong" here. Better I think would be to be happy that we have such fantastic-sound gear available to us that doesn't require the cost of a luxury car to be able to own.


 
 Totally agree and I wouldn't have it otherwise.  I don't see the word wrong or even an implied criticism in what I posted.  I was simply reacting that amps can have two functions.  One is to add gain and the other is to change the flavor (or not).  I think it's great that quite a few head-fiers don't mind the extra equipment in the chain and aren't obsessed like some audiophile purists about everything must be minimal circuitry as if circuitry was bad.  That was who my comment was directed at, not people who use amps on DAC/AMPs like Mojo.  Me, I'll do anything that sounds good so I won't criticize anybody!


----------



## Mython

audiobear said:


> .... I think it's great that quite a few head-fiers don't mind the extra equipment in the chain and aren't obsessed like some audiophile purists about everything must be minimal circuitry as if circuitry was bad.


 
  
  
 Personally, I think _electricity_ is bad for sound quality - I prefer my audio gear to be powered by Qi (Chi) !


----------



## AudioBear

Good one!


----------



## SearchOfSub

In my experience the further you add, the more you will resolution and details and the "live" sound. It's like a bad layer mask have been added to sound. In many cases, you might find more bass, better soundstage and imaging with added preamps to amps etc but the transparency to source will always be compromised. To each their own!


----------



## oncdoc

My Mojo is off !!!-- no pun intended (think Austin Powers). Really wanted to like this product. 
  
 Got it from Moon audio. Set it up on my PC via the guide there. Had it charge 10 hours overnight before use.
  
 Playing all formats including DSD with a hitch with Jriver
  
 However, periodically, after two hours of continuous  it turns off by itself. When I turn it back on it will run for a while and then turn off again. 
  
 Granted it is super-hot-- but this kills my Mojo !!
  
 I was using it for gaming and music only, not to heat up my room !! 
  
 Is this happening to you all?
  
 should I get a refund or replacement? 
  
 Does take the fun and mojo out of it for me at least. Constant reboots remind me of my windows PC.


----------



## SearchOfSub

oncdoc said:


> My Mojo is off !!!-- no pun intended (think Austin Powers). Really wanted to like this product.
> 
> Got it from Moon audio. Set it up on my PC via the guide there. Had it charge 10 hours overnight before use.
> 
> ...





I haven't recieved mine yet but there should be an indicator when battery is fully charged. You should check to see if it's fully charged first. Try playing it with a charger on all times and see if it dosent turn off after 2 hours. If it still does yes I would return it and get a replacement.


----------



## Mython

oncdoc said:


> My Mojo is off !!!-- no pun intended (think Austin Powers). Really wanted to like this product.
> 
> Got it from Moon audio. Set it up on my PC via the guide there. Had it charge 10 hours overnight before use.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 OK....
  
  
 Let's try a little troubleshooting:
  
  
 1) What is the specification of the charger you are using (or are you charging from a computer USB2 port)?
  
 2) Are you simultaneously charging the Mojo whilst you are using/listening to it?


----------



## AudioBear

I have no idea if this works or not but I always place Mojo upright on a narrow side rather than flat.  My theory is it will act more like a heatsink having more exposed area to permit blackbody radiation.  Maybe that's why Mojo is black.
  
 I have never had Mojo shut down. Maybe I'm not driving it hard enough.


----------



## oncdoc

My charger overnight was anker 40W 5 port turbo power adapter output 5V=8A
  
 Then I connected to the computer via USB 
  
 Only two hours in was urning off while connected to USB. Was super hot.


----------



## Mython

oncdoc said:


> Then I connected to the computer via USB


 
  
 You didn't say whether you are keeping a charger plugged-in whilst connected to the computer...
  
  
  
 Also, what headphones are you driving?
  
  
  
 .


----------



## oncdoc

mython said:


> You didn't say whether you are keeping a charger plugged-in whilst connected to the computer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hello,
  
 yes, after running it two hours or so without an external charged I plugged it into a usb port on my PC for charging while using. Kept turning off however.
  
 Headphones were HD650 -- does that affect the heating of the unit? 
  
 Im going to give it the benefit of the doubt however and recharge overnight. Perhaps did not charge inititally correctly.
  
 Its charging and playing now over the last two hours and there is a white light under the charge port. 
  
 No mention in the manual what these colors mean except that white goes away when fully charged? but you can only see this light when unit is turned on??


----------



## mscott58

audiobear said:


> I've got an LC so I know what it doesn't sound like if that makes sense.  Mine was an observation about how the amps were being used to
> 
> change the flavor according to taste not a criticism.  Read it again.  One shouldn't be so sensitive -- especially on Christmas.  Peace to all.
> 
> Between Mojo and the LC-Gumby combination I am spoiled.  That said the power has been out for 24hrs so the LC and Gumby are getting cold. Listening to the iPhone->Mojo->HiFiman Edition-X set-up (with no amps) should pull me through until the power comes back on.  This is just an amazing set-up.




No worries and I wasn't being sensitive to or directed towards any specific comment - it was just a general observation/plea as such topics can often start flame wars. Peace indeed and cheers


----------



## Mython

oncdoc said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't say whether you are keeping a charger plugged-in whilst connected to the computer...
> ...


 
  
  
 HD650 won't be particularly current-hungry, so no concerns there.
  
  
 A _small_ percentage of people have reported some instances of thermal cutout when listening _whilst charging, _but I stress that they have been a very small minority. Nonetheless, for those to whom it is happening, I do appreciate that it is not an ideal situation.
  
 Here is some discussion about thermal aspects of Mojo:
  
=784602&advanced=1]www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=thermal&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=Mojo+ideas&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=784602&advanced=1
  
  
 Do you live in a warm country, or have central heating on full-blast? Since Mojo dissipates heat via its aluminium casework, a high ambient temperature would not be helpful.
  
 I'm sure others will chime in, but in the meantime, you could try listening without simultaneously charging, given that Mojo will last several hours per charge, and that the battery will tolerate around a thousand or more charges (and is replaceable, by Chord, should that ever become necessary). Alternatively, placing Mojo on top of a heat-dissipative object might also be fruitful.


----------



## mscott58

oncdoc said:


> Hello,
> 
> yes, after running it two hours or so without an external charged I plugged it into a usb port on my PC for charging while using. Kept turning off however.
> 
> ...




White solid light means it is charging/taking power. 

To me it sounds like your Mojo is tripping one of its thermal protection circuits, especially since you say it's super-hot. 

Two questions: 1) Is the Mojo sitting on top of something that is also hot and/or where it doesn't get enough ventilation? 2) When you say super-hot, do you have any idea how hot? Can you touch it? If so for about how long before it becomes too much? (Just be careful not to burn yourself of course!)

Sounds like there's an issue with the Mojo but this info will help with making sure. Chord and its distribution partners have been very good in addressing issues if that is the case. 

Cheers


----------



## Sonic77

Just received my Mojo for Christmas! Is there any break in to be expected? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jarnopp

mscott58 said:


> I'd say the LC doesn't color, it's more a "wire with gain" amp at least IMO (and many others). The CDM with the tubes does add its own signature, which is not a bad thing. Try it and see if you like it. Don't judge others' tastes please. Cheers




So, if you are using an amp on top of the Mojo, and are not using any gain (i.e., if you are using the LC on 1x gain or 3x gain but less volume than full volume on 1x gain would provide) you are simply coloring the output of the Mojo. Not necessarily bad, but perhaps less fidelity than using the Mojo alone.


----------



## jarnopp

sonic77 said:


> Just received my Mojo for Christmas! Is there any break in to be expected? Thanks in advance.




I have not noticed any meaningful break in changes. But, I will say that I have had to learn how to appreciate what the Mojo brings in terms of musicality, which is a good thing. More like brain burn in.


----------



## Mike_TNT

careyprice31 said:


> If you can Pm me a picture of what the colour of both your balls look like that would be great.


 
  
 lol


----------



## Sonic77

jarnopp said:


> I have not noticed any meaningful break in changes. But, I will say that I have had to learn how to appreciate what the Mojo brings in terms of musicality, which is a good thing. More like brain burn in.


 

 I understand, thanks.


----------



## headwhacker

joshk4 said:


> It would be good if I level matched, but I didn't. I pushed both up to a limit I prefer listening to (can be off, give or take). It's kind of like comparing the ha 2 and mojo, I sensed mojo was much better, eventhough I didn't matched it perfectly.
> 
> Just curious, do people volumn match when they go to a store and compare products?


 
  
 That is why going to a store and volume matching by ear won't give you the proper results for any amp comparison. A 1dB difference is big enough difference. Usually the louder one gives a favorable impression.


----------



## NaiveSound

What type of cable do I need to exactly run a mojo from my note 5?


----------



## lurk

greenbow said:


> I agree with you. A voltage = volume colour indicator, chart would be very useful.


 

Can I add 1 more? Batt power color indicator


----------



## Currawong

*Chord Mojo FAQ*
  
 Bookmark this.


----------



## joshk4

headwhacker said:


> That is why going to a store and volume matching by ear won't give you the proper results for any amp comparison. A 1dB difference is big enough difference. Usually the louder one gives a favorable impression.




It would be best, definitely, but it was not close enough that I find the need for volumn matching. 

For example, I didn't need to volumn match to tell mojo is better than ha 2.


----------



## headwhacker

joshk4 said:


> It would be best, definitely, but it was not close enough that I find the need for volumn matching.
> 
> For example, I didn't need to volumn match to tell mojo is better than ha 2.




When the diffence is big that is when you have to eliminate as many variable as possible.


----------



## lurk

currawong said:


> *Chord Mojo FAQ*
> 
> Bookmark this.




Thanks for your effort. 

Real life example how inconvenient such implementation for volume control... 
Having a hard time comparing with my friends who hv the mojo as well

"what volume u listen to often with your xxx headset?"


----------



## joshk4

headwhacker said:


> When the diffence is big that is when you have to eliminate as many variable as possible.




I don't find it necessary, but each to their own.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> Personally, I think _electricity_ is bad for sound quality - I prefer my audio gear to be powered by Qi (Chi) !


Isn't that a panda?


----------



## headwhacker

joshk4 said:


> I don't find it necessary, but each to their own.




I don't think it's about personal preference. It's like making a comparison on unequal ground.


----------



## Amictus

Boxing Day morning in Mojoland...


----------



## joshk4

headwhacker said:


> I don't think it's about personal preference. It's like making a comparison on unequal ground.




There are so many variables like you said that I don't think there will be perfect comparison. Also, personal preference can also be a variable.

I know it is not "grounded" and 100% full proof from all variables, but this comparison for an average consumer like me, works for me.


----------



## Nikonkit

Has anyone tried this combination-Fostex Hpp1 optical out via glass optic cable to Mojo, wonderfully detailed sound using AKG K 702


----------



## GreenBow

oncdoc said:


> My Mojo is off !!!-- no pun intended (think Austin Powers). Really wanted to like this product.
> 
> Got it from Moon audio. Set it up on my PC via the guide there. Had it charge 10 hours overnight before use.
> 
> ...


 

 If you're using the Mojo as a desktop DAC only you could fit it with a heatsink. It would need something like a thermal pad laid on the Mojo top side, then a small heatsink strapped on.


----------



## stevemiddie

naivesound said:


> What type of cable do I need to exactly run a mojo from my note 5?


 
 A short (or long......up to you) OTG USB cable and then use a player on the Note 5 such as Onkyo etc)


----------



## costas23

I use the HDVD800->HD800 balanced and would like to use the mojo as DAC. Is it possible to do that and still use the HD800 balanced? ... mojo is amazing btw.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Review up
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14867


----------



## apollo11

Quote: 





naivesound said:


> What type of cable do I need to exactly run a mojo from my note 5?


 
  

 This Cable. A micro usb to a micro usb. nothing to worry about hiss and fuzz. Plain and simple. Use the USB audio player and you can play even your dsd file without a hitch.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think _electricity_ is bad for sound quality - I prefer my audio gear to be powered by Qi (Chi) !
> ...


 
  
 What a 'shocking' statement, John!


----------



## NaiveSound

apollo11 said:


> This Cable. A micro usb to a micro usb. nothing to worry about hiss and fuzz. Plain and simple. Use the USB audio player and you can play even your dsd file without a hitch.  [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]




Thank you so much, and it will sound better then a dx90 or dx80?

Would mojo run better if it had a better source than the note 5?

Anywhere I can get a decent deal on it?


----------



## Uyski

naivesound said:


> Thank you so much, and it will sound better then a dx90 or dx80?
> 
> Would mojo run better if it had a better source than the note 5?
> 
> Anywhere I can get a decent deal on it?


 

 I don't think source matters that much when you're using a USB DAC.
 Imo, you shouldn't spend a dime on another source if you've already got the note 5.


----------



## NaiveSound

uyski said:


> I don't think source matters that much when you're using a USB DAC.
> 
> Imo, you shouldn't spend a dime on another source if you've already got the note 5.




OK, amazing, I'm truly exited, where can I get a Decent deal on a mojo?


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> Thank you so much, and it will sound better then a dx90 or dx80?
> 
> Would mojo run better if it had a better source than the note 5?
> 
> Anywhere I can get a decent deal on it?


 
  

The DAC in Mojo is technically superior to the DAC in a DX90 or DX80 (no disrespect intended to iBasso, at all). However, we all have different listening experiences and different listening preferences. There will, therefore, always be differences of opinion between various listeners. So, it's not really wise to say that one thing '_will_ sound better' than another, because 'better' means different things to different listeners. The best thing, if you can, is to get a demonstration at a dealer.
  

Source will not make much significant difference (there are always a few_ rare_ exceptions to every 'rule', but, for the most part, it's not a significant factor for you, when choosing a partner device to supply the Mojo with digital input). A Samsung Note 5 is absolutely _*ideal*_ for use with the Mojo. You're 'good-to-go'!
  

I can assure you that $599 is already _incredible_ value for the SQ Mojo is capable of. Don't just take my word for it - go to the *3rd post on the 1st page of this thread*, and read all the reviews and first-impressions, and see what people around the world are saying. Mojo has been selling as fast as Chord can make it, since it was released, a couple of months ago, and it is very unlikely that you would find it discounted anywhere. Choose a reputable Chord dealer, who will handle aftersales professionally. What country are you in? Here are some _*Distributors*_. If you let me know what country you're in, I may be able to suggest some decent dealers.


----------



## tf10charged

comparing this with my dacport lx, the sound from mojo is....more exciting. 
  
 with non-audiophile terms, with dacport lx it is like you are playing from a record, while from mojo it feels like you are watching it live! like 2D vs 3D! very obvious after a few songs.
  
 from my hd700, with dacport lx things are good, revealing, instrument separation etc, but once i plug in the mojo, after a few songs i can feel that dacport lx is more boring/recording like while mojo is really exciting. it is not V shaped because the mid/voice is good, so i agree when people here commented about W shaped. The bass is better, the treble is better, everything is more 3D. 
  
 no bad treble in case you wonder about hd700. 
  
 songs that immediately struck me about the 2D vs 3D is 'All out of love' by Olivia Ong. The guitar and the vocal. 
  
  
 disappointment? android spotify doesnt support OTG yet. and window 7 drivers is a pain at first without the digital signature.( dont bother about skipping the checking of signature, wasted an hour)  so by following some online guide i use dseo13b.exe from some tech website to sign the digital signature.


----------



## mscott58

naivesound said:


> OK, amazing, I'm truly exited, where can I get a Decent deal on a mojo?




Agree with Mython and others on their answers. Regarding price, don't think you'll find anything off of list. And not that you should, list price is still an amazing value. Cheers


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> The DAC in Mojo is technically superior to the DAC in a DX90 or DX80 (no disrespect intended to iBasso, at all). However, we all have different listening experiences and different listening preferences. There will, therefore, always be differences of opinion between various listeners. So, it's not really wise to say that one thing '_will_ sound better' than another, because 'better' means different things to different listeners. The best thing, if you can, is to get a demonstration at a dealer.
> 
> 
> Source will not make much significant difference (there are always a few _rare_ exceptions to every 'rule', but, for the most part, it's not a significant factor for you, when choosing a partner device to supply the Mojo with digital input). A Samsung Note 5 is absolutely _*ideal*_ for use with the Mojo. You're 'good-to-go'!
> ...




I'm in USA,


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> I'm in USA,


 
  
  
 Well, there are several good dealers in the USA.
  
*Todd The Vinyl Junkie* (TTVJ)
  
 and
  
*MoonAudio*
  
 would be 2 good starting points, for example.


----------



## Dionysus

After all the Christmas festivities last night I quietly went off to my corner to have a listening session with my Newley acquired AK100 II and my Mojo. 
It was music bliss, I listened for more than 5 hours till my eyes couldn't stay opened any longer. This combination is fantastic, as a standalone unit the AK100 II is sweet but the Mojo takes it to a whole other level. I first listened to the DAP for an hour, then I plugged the Mojo in, and the smile on my face I could only imagine. The Mojo SQ is so me and I am so happy to own it. 
This pair is sublime and I will be enjoying music now, on the go. Enjoy your Mojo's everybody.


----------



## NaiveSound

Would a 10$ micro usb to Micro usb on amazon do the trick on my note 5?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

naivesound said:


> Would a 10$ micro usb to Micro usb on amazon do the trick on my note 5?


 

 Yes


----------



## NaiveSound

hawaiibadboy said:


> Yes




And the Mojo won't suffer from a cheap cable like this? 

And is this the only way to connect it to note 5


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

naivesound said:


> And the Mojo won't suffer from a cheap cable like this?
> 
> And is this the only way to connect it to note 5


 

  
 I own a Note 4 with a micro b to micro b and it cost 1,000yen which is about 10 bucks.
  
 I am actually going to make my own micro to micro cuz it's fun and will look cool but I am not expecting any better sound.
 You should be fine. Some members have posted their mini's and they were about 10 bucks.


----------



## Uyski

You should also consider a cable with ferrite core if I understand it right.
 Refer to the previously posts by Robb Watts
  


rob watts said:


> I understand those concerns to - after all the data is the same. But there are solid scientific reasons why they can make a difference.
> 
> In the 1980's, people started talking about mains cables making a difference to the sound quality - and I didn't believe it either - particularly as my pre-amp had 300 dB of PSU rejection in the power supply. But I did a listening test, and yes I could hear a difference. Frankly I still could not believe the evidence of my own ears, so did a blind listening test with my girl friend. She reported exactly the same observation - mains cables did make a difference to SQ.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaiveSound

uyski said:


> You should also consider a cable with ferrite core if I understand it right.
> 
> Refer to the previously posts by Robb Watts




I'm more confused, can someone help with a link on amazon, I can't search. I'm reluctant to make a bad purchase, just want the Mojo to impress


----------



## CareyPrice31

If anyone could shed some light I would appreciate: what is the colour for you on lowest setting? Reddish pink or brown?


----------



## nickodj

Hi, does normal 3.5mm stereo interconnect can be used as digital coax connection between iBasso dx90 to Chord Mojo? Does anybody try it? Thanks


----------



## apollo11

hawaiibadboy said:


> I own a Note 4 with a micro b to micro b and it cost 1,000yen which is about 10 bucks.
> 
> I am actually going to make my own micro to micro cuz it's fun and will look cool but I am not expecting any better sound.
> You should be fine. Some members have posted their mini's and they were about 10 bucks.


 
  


naivesound said:


> And the Mojo won't suffer from a cheap cable like this?
> 
> And is this the only way to connect it to note 5


 

 Everybody is correct in saying that Even the cheapest micro to micro is best in sound quality than using any high end OTG cable. But first *naivesound*, get the mojo and the cable and never worry about the dap. Your good to go. By the way I'm using my mojo with my experia z2 with hd650. Its all there is. And its great having this DAC with me. Everything went to a whole new level. I've been using it also as my desktop DAC and wow the SQ is so different. Biggest upgrade with my dacmagic plus!


----------



## apollo11

careyprice31 said:


> If anyone could shed some light I would appreciate: what is the colour for you on lowest setting? Reddish pink or brown?


 

 brown


----------



## NaiveSound

apollo11 said:


> Everybody is correct in saying that Even the cheapest micro to micro is best in sound quality than using any high end OTG cable. But first *naivesound*, get the mojo and the cable and never worry about the dap. Your good to go. By the way I'm using my mojo with my experia z2 with hd650. Its all there is. And its great having this DAC with me. Everything went to a whole new level. I've been using it also as my desktop DAC and wow the SQ is so different. Biggest upgrade with my dacmagic plus!




Awesome, I'm. Exited 

I wish I had a short cable recommendation of what would be best on amazon, I have an amazon giftcard and would love a recommendation


----------



## CareyPrice31

apollo11 said:


> brown




Could you take a picture so I can see what it looks like to compare?


----------



## all999

careyprice31 said:


> If anyone could shed some light I would appreciate: what is the colour for you on lowest setting? Reddish pink or brown?


----------



## CareyPrice31

all999 said:


> [/quote
> 
> That looks exactly like mine but to me that's pink not brown??


----------



## all999

careyprice31 said:


> all999 said:
> 
> 
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## Pokersound

Hi Friends.
  
 Which is the best option to connect the Ibasso DX100 to Mojo?
  
 Has somebody try that combination?


----------



## NaiveSound

I can't find a 2 or 3 inch micro usb to micro usb (I guess what's needed for mojo) for the life of me, I need it to be on amazon, just can't find it. 

I can spend up to 30$ on a cable, (just want good quality) for a very short cable 

I just ordered the Mojo, hopefully gets here quick.


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm. So exited, I really have myself pumped about this, I truly hope it will really impress and wow over the dx80 and dx90 with se846 iem. 

Just need a short cable and patience I guess 

Another issue is (in order for me to make this financially happen, I'm going to return my dx80 and sell dx90) but that would leave my only source as my note5

I rather use a different source, what is a good worthy player for the Mojo, something with SD card and can handle flacs ect

Ps. I never listened to DSD, I wonder how it sounds, where can I get any file? I'm. Just wanting to hear if it's an amazing improvement over flac


----------



## Sound Eq

hawaiibadboy said:


> Review up
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14867


 
 why are u using 2 cables instead of one ultra short otg cable i thought u had one


----------



## Mimouille

hawaiibadboy said:


> Review up
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14867


It's not really clear in the review if you like the Mojo or not.


----------



## Sound Eq

mimouille said:


> It's not really clear in the review if you like the Mojo or not.


 
 believe me he likes it alot


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

sound eq said:


> why are u using 2 cables instead of one ultra short otg cable i thought u had one


 
  
 That pic was before I got the one I used in the review which is a short mini to mini
  
  
  


mimouille said:


> It's not really clear in the review if you like the Mojo or not.


 
  
  
 My man....
 Are you joking
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I thought the title was dead giveaway


----------



## RamblerBoy

mojo or the qp1r? anyone having both? which one would you choose if you can get only one?


----------



## 397324

ramblerboy said:


> mojo or the qp1r? anyone having both? which one would you choose if you can get only one?


 
 I've got a X5ii, E12A and Shure SRH1540 headphones and would like to know if a Mojo for the X5ii or a stand alone GP1R would be the best way forward as well.


----------



## oncdoc

Hi there, no, I dont live in the USA and its cool in my den. No it is sitting on my desk. And I dont know the temperature it got, but did not feel normal hot like my equipment gets. Much more. Wouldnt want to hold a hot potato for long ! 
  
 I am going to ask for a replacement device from Moon Audio. 


mscott58 said:


> White solid light means it is charging/taking power.
> 
> To me it sounds like your Mojo is tripping one of its thermal protection circuits, especially since you say it's super-hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaiveSound

Just found out, I can't afford the Mojo.... What a let down...i had to cancel. I am. About 120$ short, unfortunately... 

Sigh. The dx80 is horrible, I have to return it..., can't even find used mojo.. 

What a day 

Thank you friends for helping with my questions


----------



## headwhacker

joshk4 said:


> *There are so many variables like you said that I don't think there will be perfect comparison.* Also, personal preference can also be a variable.
> 
> I know it is not "grounded" and 100% full proof from all variables, but this comparison for an average consumer like me, works for me.


 
  
 Hence, you eliminate as many variable as you can. to get a more reliable comparison. Why would personal preference be a factor if one can't demonstrate with certainty that there is indeed perceivable a difference? If there is a difference isn't it a matter of taste? Which in time could change. Why would that make one gear better than the other?


----------



## rosolo

I just bought ipad air to front-end my mojo however it only plays at 48khz. How do I get it to play hires files and also 44.1khz instead of upsampling? thanks


----------



## fiascogarcia

rosolo said:


> I just bought ipad air to front-end my mojo however it only plays at 48khz. How do I get it to play hires files and also 44.1khz instead of upsampling? thanks


 

 You could load a 3rd party app like Onkyo HF, but you will have to load the hi res files into an Onkyo driven folder, as opposed to using Apples player files.


----------



## spook76

fiascogarcia said:


> You could load a 3rd party app like Onkyo HF, but you will have to load the hi res files into an Onkyo driven folder, as opposed to using Apples player files.



You will also need a CCK camera kit connector and a USB A to micro B cable to pull a digital line out from the iPad Air. Alternatively, contact Konstantin at Lavricable cable to buy an all in one cable solution as I and many others here have done.


----------



## faran

Hi all, apologies for the bad quality of the photos but I can vouch that the Lavricables Lightning to USB cable works perfectly between my iPhone 6 Plus (iOS 9.2) and the Mojo. The track on the screen is a 192kHz FLAC file using the Onkyo HF Player and you can see the blue light on the Mojo thus confirming the sample rate.
  

  
 There were also some concerns on the the AK100 DAP not being able to play tracks over 96kHz via the optical output but again the photo below confirms a 192kHz track being output from the player (actually a Red Wine Audio RWAK100 mod) and being correctly processed by the Mojo. The optical cable is a bog standard one I had lying around but I intend to order a shorter one from Sys Concept soon.
  

  
 Again, apologies for the out of focus photos and poor lighting but I just wanted to allay anyone's fears over the use of either the Lavricable or the AK100 optical output.


----------



## Mython

faran said:


> There were also some concerns on the the AK100 DAP not being able to play tracks over 96kHz via the optical output but again the photo below confirms a 192kHz track being output from the player (actually a Red Wine Audio RWAK100 mod) and being correctly processed by the Mojo. The optical cable is a bog standard one I had lying around but I intend to order a shorter one from Sys Concept soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, apologies for the out of focus photos and poor lighting but I just wanted to allay anyone's fears over the use of either the Lavricable or the AK100 optical output.


 
  
  
 I'm glad to see you're successfully using optical from the AK100 @192
  
 The following are a few collected posts from this thread, relevant to the topic, for those not meeting with as much success. Please note that these are in no particular order or sequence:
   
  


beemarman said:


> audionewbi said:
> 
> 
> > My AK120 has issue for any files over 24/96. Optical on some AK players aren't the best out there.
> ...


 
  
  
  


audionewbi said:


> duncan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at getting one of those sysconcept cables but am puzzled by your statement, I'm using a vanilla optical cable and it is pushing 24/192 to the mojo with no problem.
> ...


 
  
  
  


duncan said:


> cattlethief said:
> 
> 
> > DSD plays at 48khz(orange light)on mojo with Titan and same DSD track lights up blue light on ak100ii,confusing!!
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Quote:


xtr4 said:


> My AK100 doesn't work well with certain custom optical cables whereas my AK120 has no issues. My conclusion, looking at the build quality of the AKs, the 120 jack is slightly more recessed than my 100. Therefore, the optical lens will be seated closer in the 120 than the 100 which is why some custom cables lose signal


 
  
  
  
  
 In short - it seems that one needs to have one's wits about one, when intending to use an AK DAP with 24/192 over optical.


----------



## rosolo

fiascogarcia said:


> You could load a 3rd party app like Onkyo HF, but you will have to load the hi res files into an Onkyo driven folder, as opposed to using Apples player files.


 
 Will the onkyo app allow me to play from upnp servers? The light version doesnt look like it does much unless the files are local. Will all native apps like tidal always upsample?  Also what about files on wifi media shares and drives like mycloud?  I was told it would be so mych easer than android but it doesnt seem that way. thnx


----------



## joshk4

headwhacker said:


> Hence, you eliminate as many variable as you can. to get a more reliable comparison. Why would personal preference be a factor if one can't demonstrate with certainty that there is indeed perceivable a difference? If there is a difference isn't it a matter of taste? Which in time could change. Why would that make one gear better than the other?




I know you do perfect 100% comparison covering all variables, so that's great for you.


----------



## Ike1985

Can anyone with a completely ferrite shielded usb cable report if it took care of all the RF/EMI interference? Got some xmas money and looking to replace all my detachable ferrite devices with a single cable.


----------



## fiascogarcia

rosolo said:


> Will the onkyo app allow me to play from upnp servers? The light version doesnt look like it does much unless the files are local. Will all native apps like tidal always upsample?  Also what about files on wifi media shares and drives like mycloud?  I was told it would be so mych easer than android but it doesnt seem that way. thnx


 

 Don't know about upnp servers.  The free Onkyo version plays straight from your loaded apple files, but again at 44 or 48 bit. It does allow you to use its superior EQ I believe.   I'm not aware of any 3rd party apps that automatically upsample unless you change the settings to do so.  The Apple player is now so interconnected to Apple Music that I don't know how to do wifi streaming on it anymore.  It used to be very easy to stream from your laptop library, just a touch of a button, but now I don't know how.


----------



## NaiveSound

Omg. I found a listing on eBay, got it for 500$ wow I'm so happy 

Ease helps with a cable someone?


----------



## Mimouille

sound eq said:


> believe me he likes it alot







hawaiibadboy said:


> That pic was before I got the one I used in the review which is a short mini to mini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clearly a joke.


----------



## Mython

mimouille said:


> clearly a joke.


 
  
  
  
 Ambiguity is underrated


----------



## Mython

Just noticed that the Mojo thread, started _18 months_ after Fiio's X7 thread _(very popular, in its own right)_, has now exceeded the number of posts in that thread.
  
 No disrespect to Fiio - just think the past 2 months or so, since Mojo was launched, have witnessed a quite remarkable avalanche of postings. I know it has been a challenge for me to keep up with them all! LOL
  

_                                                                       (click to enlarge)_


----------



## NaiveSound

I desperately need a USB to usb for my note 5 to my upcoming mojo, but I need a very short one in case I'll use it to stack with something 

Please help, I can't find a short one on amazon, can you?


----------



## Mython

I'm off to bed now, but for any of you needing memory cards, there is a mere 7 hours left to run on this awesome deal of the day, at Amazon:
  


headfi19 said:


> SanDisk Ultra 200GB Micro SD (SDSDQUAN-200G-G4A) for $ 79.99   http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V62XBQQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_imb_mini_detail&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> 
> by SanDisk
> ...


----------



## nmatheis

Just went for a walk with iPhone -> Mojo -> Empire Ears Athena. Played Kangding Ray's latest off-kilter electronic album. It was hard not to groove down the street. Great bass. Spacious without sounding diffuse. Nice sparkle. Then Mojo died, and I was stuck with just the iPhone. It was ok, but the man the Mojo really lets you take so much more advantage of high-quality IEM!!!


----------



## NaiveSound

nmatheis said:


> Just went for a walk with iPhone -> Mojo -> Empire Ears Athena. Played Kangding Ray's latest off-kilter electronic album. It was hard not to groove down the street. Great bass. Spacious without sounding diffuse. Nice sparkle. Then Mojo died, and I was stuck with just the iPhone. It was ok, but the man the Mojo really lets you take so much more advantage of high-quality IEM!!!




I'm happy. Your enjoying yourself, is the Mojo impressive with the se846? 

Also how do Dsd files sound 
 I've only tried flac and a few flac 96, 

Still, I can't find any usb micro to Usb micro cable to use for My upcoming mojo


----------



## AudioBear

> Still, I can't find any usb micro to Usb micro cable to use for My upcoming mojo


 
  
 How long do you want?  Have you looked at Cables to Go?


----------



## sling5s

The Mojo with JH13pro (w/custom copper cable from plusSound which really emphasizes the mid bass) sounds overly warm, lush and mid bass heavy. In part I blame the cable. 
 The Mojo with HD800 w/stock cable with anax mod sounds thin and bright (at least compared to Liquid Carbon and Audio gd dac 19). Was not expecting this. 
 The Mojo with Grado GH1 (which is really warm by Grado standards) I also found thin and bright compared to Lyr 2 with Bimby). Was not expecting this also. 
  
 Will try the Mojo with my B&K amp and B&W 705 speaker stereo system.


----------



## NaiveSound

audiobear said:


> How long do you want?  Have you looked at Cables to Go?




Looking for something really short, 3 inches or so maybe even right angled, I'm. Going to either stack with dx90 (maybe) or definitely stack (carry around) with my Note 5, I don't need it long that's for sure


----------



## stevemiddie

mython said:


> I'm off to bed now, but for any of you needing memory cards, there is a mere 7 hours left to run on this awesome deal of the day, at Amazon:


 
 Thx for the info!   I just ordered two.


----------



## Pokemonn

.


----------



## sling5s

pokemonn said:


> its not Mojo's fault, but HD800s. HD800s have treble peaks between 5khz -10khz which cause thin and bright sound. you need EQer to tame HD800s.


 

 Not really saying it's the Mojo fault, but stating how it sounds to my ears.
 I'm aware of the 6peak. Which is why I have the Dac 19 and LC to pair the HD800 with. 
 But I was under the impression with many stating that the HD800 and Mojo pairs well.
 The Mojo just high lights or reveals the weakness of the HD800.


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone have any experiences with the se846 +mojo?


----------



## joshk4

sling5s said:


> Not really saying it's the Mojo fault, but stating how it sounds to my ears.
> I'm aware of the 6peak. Which is why I have the Dac 19 and LC to pair the HD800 with.
> But I was under the impression with many stating that the HD800 and Mojo pairs well.
> The Mojo just high lights or reveals the weakness of the HD800.




For portable solution, I think it's good. But yeah doesn't really compete with some desktop amps for me. I think hd 800 is also picky with amps. Ultimately it does come down to preference as well.


----------



## sling5s

joshk4 said:


> For portable solution, I think it's good. But yeah doesn't really compete with some desktop amps. I think hd 800 is also picky with amps.


 

 HD800 shines with a good balanced amp (not saying there aren't other good SE amps, especially tube amps).


----------



## joshk4

sling5s said:


> HD800 shines with a good balanced amp (not saying there aren't other good SE amps, especially tube amps).




Not sure if it needs to be balanced, but it shines with my hdvd 800.


----------



## joshk4

sling5s said:


> HD800 shines with a good balanced amp (not saying there aren't other good SE amps, especially tube amps).




BTW how does it sound compared to your CL?


----------



## sling5s

joshk4 said:


> BTW how does it sound compared to your CL?


 

 You mean LC? The Liquid Carbon gives it more bass, body, soundstage and sounds more dynamic. The LC really sounds like the tube hybrid amp. 
 I really prefer the Audio gd Dac 19 Dac with LC for the HD800 than Mojo as Dac to LC.


----------



## joshk4

sling5s said:


> You mean LC? The Liquid Carbon gives it more bass, body, soundstage and sounds more dynamic. The LC really sounds like the tube hybrid amp.
> I really prefer the Audio gd Dac 19 Dac with LC for the HD800 than Mojo as Dac to LC.




Ahhh ok would love to here the LC. 

Did you buy the mojo for your iem or specifically for the hd 800?


----------



## sling5s

joshk4 said:


> Ahhh ok would love to here the LC.
> 
> Did you buy the mojo for your iem or specifically for the hd 800?


 
 For both.


----------



## caracara08

Can someone point me to a reasonably priced mini toslink cable to hook up my dx90 to my soon to be Mojo?


----------



## RamblerBoy

ramblerboy said:


> mojo or the qp1r? anyone having both? which one would you choose if you can get only one?


 
  
 anyone? having both? considering a hypothetical situation where in you have to sell one, which one would you keep based on sq alone?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ramblerboy said:


> anyone? having both? considering a hypothetical situation where in you have to sell one, which one would you keep based on sq alone?


 
 Mojo IMO


----------



## jonnymooshoo

Can anyone confirm if this still works with the mojo?
  
 http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main


----------



## x RELIC x

hawaiibadboy said:


> Mojo IMO




Easily, IMO. :wink_face:


----------



## reihead

sling5s said:


> Not really saying it's the Mojo fault, but stating how it sounds to my ears.
> I'm aware of the 6peak. Which is why I have the Dac 19 and LC to pair the HD800 with.
> But I was under the impression with many stating that the HD800 and Mojo pairs well.
> The Mojo just high lights or reveals the weakness of the HD800.




For portable use I agree is ok, but Mojo alone with the HD800 is not a dream pairing.

Thin and bright is a good description but isn't too bright or too thin.

I wouldn't recommend the Mojo without an amp for the HD800 same for the HD600.

BTW my HD800s are without the mod.


----------



## ade_hall

jonnymooshoo said:


> Can anyone confirm if this still works with the mojo?
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main




Yes it does


----------



## PhilW

reihead said:


> For portable use I agree is ok, but Mojo alone with the HD800 is not a dream pairing.
> 
> Thin and bright is a good description but isn't too bright or too thin.
> 
> ...


 there aren't many dream pairings with HD800.  I hope that changes with HD800 S.


----------



## ade_hall

sling5s said:


> *The Mojo with JH13pro (w/custom copper cable from plusSound which really emphasizes the mid bass) sounds overly warm, lush and mid bass heavy. In part I blame the cable*.
> The Mojo with HD800 w/stock cable with anax mod sounds thin and bright (at least compared to Liquid Carbon and Audio gd dac 19). Was not expecting this.
> The Mojo with Grado GH1 (which is really warm by Grado standards) I also found thin and bright compared to Lyr 2 with Bimby). Was not expecting this also.
> 
> Will try the Mojo with my B&K amp and B&W 705 speaker stereo system.


 
  
 What do you think about the JH13/Mojo with stock or other cable? Have you tried any eq?


----------



## Mojo ideas

joshk4 said:


> For portable solution, I think it's good. But yeah doesn't really compete with some desktop amps for me. I think hd 800 is also picky with amps. Ultimately it does come down to preference as well.




From John F 
Do you ever listen to live music say just a few people playing in a bar. Perhaps if close your eyes when the musicians are before you. You will still know precisely where they are in the room. Mojo is the only Dac that has the vast complexity in its electronics to really address the timing issues in the played back music. Other Dacs including nearly all desktop Dacs do not have anywhere near the processing power to address the timing ie the positional information of the musicians instruments. So the soundstage collapses and becomes wide and flat so the sound field has no depth. Sometimes when certain people get so used to having no depth to their music they don't like to get all this extra information about the depth and position they like to go back to what they are familiar with its a comfortable rut. I'd like you to try Mojo for longer weeks at least to give your brain time to get used to the the sound your now hearing and perhaps consciously listen for special cues giving in your music. Good luck and happy listening!


----------



## Starcruncher

jonnymooshoo said:


> Can anyone confirm if this still works with the mojo?
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main


 
  
  


ade_hall said:


> Yes it does


 

 Interested in this. CCK does the trick, but a little cumbersome (well worth it though). Is there any way to get this webpage to English? I click the US flag in the upper right corner, but it stays in, er, a foreign language


----------



## soundblast75

ramblerboy said:


> mojo or the qp1r? anyone having both? which one would you choose if you can get only one?



I kept Mojo, but my gf prefered Qp1r, it has a more analogue sound, more pleasing somehow, to have both tho is unnecessary,Mojo meant that I can use dx80,Cowon and others,also its sound becomes addictive after a while imo. Thing is tho,however amazing Mojo is in the realm of Digital,its still only a very resolving high rez type of sound, folks like me that long for analogue days can keep dreaming..

On another note, when is that case coming???, it makes me very unhappy not to have any battery left after it switches itself on in the bag, these miracle light balls are far too easy to press by mistake and then before you know it...5,6 hours wait again..
Qp1r was much better in that respect, lasts well and offers similar level of performance if not better, things are not simple these days im afraid and decision is ultimately personal choice.


----------



## ade_hall

iOS users, do you think there's any difference in sound between the stock Music app and something like the Onkyo HF app?


----------



## joshk4

mojo ideas said:


> From John F
> Do you ever listen to live music say just a few people playing in a bar. Perhaps if close your eyes when the musicians are before you. You will still know precisely where they are in the room. Mojo is the only Dac that has the vast complexity in its electronics to really address the timing issues in the played back music. Other Dacs including nearly all desktop Dacs do not have anywhere near the processing power to address the timing ie the positional information of the musicians instruments. So the soundstage collapses and becomes wide and flat so the sound field has no depth. Sometimes when certain people get so used to having no depth to their music they don't like to get all this extra information about the depth and position they like to go back to what they are familiar with its a comfortable rut. I'd like you to try Mojo for longer weeks at least to give your brain time to get used to the the sound your now hearing and perhaps consciously listen for special cues giving in your music. Good luck and happy listening!




Just to let you know I bought the mojo so I can use it as a portable and at the office with my ie 800 only. I did not want to use it at all with my hd 800 seeing I like the pairing with the hdvd 800 and that was my home set up. But I definitely will try and listen longer with the hd 800 and see how it goes.

I still believe the mojo is one of the top product of the year, if not the best. Whenever I listen to the ie 800 and mojo combination, I always have that bliss/awe everytime the music is playing. The 30 year tech is really what this is all about and it shows.

I had a few of my friends (who are not audio enthusiasts) try it out with and without the mojo. They immediately said the difference is really noticeable and were suprised with it. This is what the chord team has set out to achieve. The difference is that great, that normal consumers can tell a difference. Hence, they deserve all the accolades and more for such a great product.


----------



## Currawong

I have both modded and re-cabled my HD800s. I don't think I could listen to them stock out of the Mojo, or even out of most of the rest of the gear I have here. I don't think that is the fault of the Mojo at all, as with the damping and re-cabling they sound sufficiently different that I can enjoy listening with them out of the Mojo now.


----------



## Light - Man

caracara08 said:


> Can someone point me to a reasonably priced mini toslink cable to hook up my dx90 to my soon to be Mojo?


 
 Are you sure the DX90 has optical out? I thought it only has a digital coaxial output as well as a line out.
  
 I believe the DX80 has optical out.


----------



## NaiveSound

starcruncher said:


> Interested in this. CCK does the trick, but a little cumbersome (well worth it though). Is there any way to get this webpage to English? I click the US flag in the upper right corner, but it stays in, er, a foreign language




What an amazing cable, but I have a note 5, so for me, both ends need to be micro usb, where can I find a cable like that with micro usb


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

naivesound said:


> What an amazing cable, but I have a note 5, so for me, both ends need to be micro usb, where can I find a cable like that with micro usb


 
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?rmvSB=true


----------



## NaiveSound

hawaiibadboy said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?rmvSB=true




Thanks, placed an order, however hopefully it doesn't badly affect sound quality due to. It being a cheap cable


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

naivesound said:


> Thanks, placed an order, however hopefully it doesn't badly affect sound quality due to. It being a cheap cable


 

  It is very very very likely it will do nothing besides pass the music info from the host (Note 5) and the Mojo will do the rest.


----------



## rkt31

any link about mojo's technical details like how many taps etc ?


----------



## NaiveSound

hawaiibadboy said:


> It is very very very likely it will do nothing besides pass the music info from the host (Note 5) and the Mojo will do the rest.




Awesome, thanks, where could. I find better quality cables thst would connect note 5 to the mojo


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

naivesound said:


> Awesome, thanks, where could. I find better quality cables thst would connect note 5 to the mojo


 

 I have recently been making my own cables and have hacked a mini to mini. (all info found online) It is very simple and very small. You cannot get very crazy with a stout cable as the termination points are very small. I have to buy a new solder tip just to do it. 
 You want a handmade one from someone? (not me) They sell em. You may wait a month to receive it though. You better enjoy the one you ordered and then consider a custom.
  
  
 To be clear.
  
 Host >>>usb>>mojo>>>headphone cables>>>headphone driver>>>your ear.
  
 As the headphone cable comes _after_ the DAC in the Mojo has worked its magic...it would be the line of most concern if you have any. I think you should not have any worry.
  
 Relax


----------



## RamblerBoy

@Hawaiibadboy @x RELIC x @soundblast75 thank you! mojo it is!


----------



## RamblerBoy

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have recently been making my own cables and have hacked a mini to mini. (all info found online) It is very simple and very small. You cannot get very crazy with a stout cable as the termination points are very small. I have to buy a new solder tip just to do it.
> You want a handmade one from someone? (not me) They sell em. You may wait a month to receive it though. You better enjoy the one you ordered and then consider a custom.


 
 i was thinking the same too. to build a mini to mini. i hope google has all the info related to it. after i receive my mojo.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ramblerboy said:


> i was thinking the same too. to build a mini to mini. i hope google has all the info related to it. after i receive my mojo.


 

  I will order one and build one with parts I get from aliexpress and order this one in the meantime just for kicks.
 This is just for looks .....though I am sure my brain will convince me it sounds better


----------



## Mython

rkt31 said:


> any link about mojo's technical details like how many taps etc ?


 
  
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/30#post_11992798


----------



## omastic

hawaiibadboy said:


> I will order one and build one with parts I get from aliexpress and order this one in the meantime just for kicks.
> This is just for looks .....though I am sure my brain will convince me it sounds better


 
 This cable looks pretty nice! Any links from where I can get one?


----------



## NaiveSound

I want any quality cable, the 5$ eBay one feels like I won't have the best out of my. Mojo/Note5


----------



## NaiveSound

Is this used for dx90 to mojo? And where do I plug it in (in what hole in each device) 
I'm sorry, I'm a full with them holes


----------



## Mython

_As per the thread title_, this is from the 3rd post:
  
    




Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to devices via 3.5mm co-axial (Click to hide)



*(NB: please also view the videos section!)*
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2940#post_12033270
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/1080#post_12005787
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2595#post_12029029
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4050#post_12054892
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3570#post_12046140
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4020#post_12054119
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4275#post_12057847
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/6045#post_12120304
  
 iBasso DX90 issues:  www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4800#post_12069924


  


  
 .


----------



## costas23

how can I use mojo as DAC feeding a balanced amp & headphones (HDVD800 & HD800)? Would a simple neutrik transformator do the trick?
  
 http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/185783-Neutrik-NA2M-J-TX


----------



## uzi2

naivesound said:


> I want any quality cable, the 5$ eBay one feels like I won't have the best out of my. Mojo/Note5




...but if it does, you will have a big smile on your face and more dollars in your wallet...


----------



## Chefano

jonnymooshoo said:


> Can anyone confirm if this still works with the mojo?
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main


 
 I really would like to know that as well!


----------



## George Chronis

I am also interested in such a cable in the US. Is it available? I've seen the Lavricable, but it is not right angled.


----------



## nmatheis

English translation: *LINK*


----------



## stevemiddie

naivesound said:


> Is this used for dx90 to mojo? And where do I plug it in (in what hole in each device)
> I'm sorry, I'm a full with them holes


 
  
 Most of your questions can be answered on the 3rd post of this thread as others have already informed you.


----------



## Mython

uzi2 said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > I want any quality cable, the 5$ eBay one feels like I won't have the best out of my. Mojo/Note5
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Sadly, no one is listening to you - people on Head-fi always try to find_ primary _hardware at a discount but then desperately try to empty their pockets as fast as they possibly can, on cables.
  
 It's paradoxical.
  
 It's illogical.
  
 But it's the norm, here... <_SHRUGS_>


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> Sadly, no one is listening to you - people on Head-fi always try to find _primary_ hardware at a discount but then desperately try to empty their pockets as fast as they possibly can, on cables.
> 
> It's paradoxical.
> 
> ...




If I'm buying a premium hardware, I want to provide it with a decent cable, say something like 20$


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, no one is listening to you - people on Head-fi always try to find _primary_ hardware at a discount but then desperately try to empty their pockets as fast as they possibly can, on cables.
> ...


 
  
  
 Don't take what I said, personally - it wasn't aimed specifically at you - I was speaking generally - if you go through this thread, you'll see premium cables discussed a heck of a lot!


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> Don't take what I said, personally - it wasn't aimed specifically at you - I was speaking generally - if you go through this thread, you'll see premium cables discussed a heck of a lot!




I understand, my fault. I should go. Read through the thread, just so exited, I order the 5$ cable, I just hope it will function ok for a while


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Don't take what I said, personally - it wasn't aimed specifically at you - I was speaking generally - if you go through this thread, you'll see premium cables discussed a heck of a lot!
> ...


 
  
  
 You'll receive your Mojo within a few days - see how you get on with the $5 cable and make a decision from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think you'll be pleasantly surprised - as you'll know, if you've read the thread, there are a number of se846 owners very happy with the se846 + Mojo synergy.


----------



## NaiveSound

That much I did read, I'm having very high expectations with the mojo


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> That much I did read, I'm having very high expectations with the mojo


 
  
  
 Well, it's not_ '*magic*'_, so do be_ realistic_ in your expectations, but yes - it's astonishingly competent for such a diminutive little device.
  
  
 BTW, I'm guessing you noticed this post in the thread, but _just in case_, it's worth a quick read (re' cables):
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7155#post_12175469


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> Is this used for dx90 to mojo? And where do I plug it in (in what hole in each device)
> I'm sorry, I'm a full with them holes




That's a stereo analogue cable (two black rings). Ideally you want a one pole (one black ring) digital 75ohm cable. However, as Relic and I found weeks ago, it works.


----------



## Mython

So... did anyone get a 3D printer for Christmas?
  
 I want to see some nifty DIY 3D-printed stacking attachments for the Mojo!


----------



## rocketron

I would like to see some nifty cups for the Magnum v6.


----------



## NaiveSound

andrewh13 said:


> That's a stereo analogue cable (two black rings). Ideally you want a one pole (one black ring) digital 75ohm cable. However, as Relic and I found weeks ago, it works.




And it works good or should I try something else, what is the good cable supposed to. Look. Like to pair with dx90


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> And it works good or should I try something else, what is the good cable supposed to. Look. Like to pair with dx90




I initially used the ibasso dx90 included digital out cable with a QED Digital coax HiFi cable. They are usually about 3 feet long. Then Tried a regular 3.5 to 3.5 stereo cable which are available with everything, docks, car stereo, mp3 players. Couldn't tell any difference. 

Stop worrying, use the cables suggested to you and let your ears be the judge.


----------



## jonnymooshoo

Are you able to use the chord mojo as a dac while being charged through the USB port at the same time?


----------



## Mython

jonnymooshoo said:


> Are you able to use the chord mojo as a dac while being charged through the USB port at the same time?


 
  
  
 Yes, that absolutely is possible, because the Mojo charging port is seperate from the data-transfer port.
  

  
  
 However, a _small percentage_ of people have reported that their Mojo sometimes gets too warm when they charge whilst listening (there is a thermal safety cut-out)
  
  
  
 Also see Chord's own FAQ:
  
chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/
  
 and manual:
  
Mojo-User-Manual.pdf
  
  
  
 .


----------



## reihead

philw said:


> there aren't many dream pairings with HD800.  I hope that changes with HD800 S.


 
  
 You are right, *good* would be a better word instead of *dream*


----------



## jonnymooshoo

how are you guys attaching these to your cellphones? Velcro?


----------



## Mython

jonnymooshoo said:


> how are you guys attaching these to your cellphones? Velcro?


 
  
  
*Here's one option, amongst many*


----------



## Chefano

nmatheis said:


> English translation: *LINK*


 
 Thank you very much!
 Gonna order one, despite hating the bling on the cable!


----------



## nmatheis

I think I'll give it a try, too Chefano.

Hopefully Apple won't break it anytime soon...


----------



## reihead

currawong said:


> I have both modded and re-cabled my HD800s. I don't think I could listen to them stock out of the Mojo, or even out of most of the rest of the gear I have here. I don't think that is the fault of the Mojo at all, as with the damping and re-cabling they sound sufficiently different that I can enjoy listening with them out of the Mojo now.


 
  
 Interesting!
 This definitely makes me rush to get into the mod for the HD800s...
 Not sure if I remember correctly from a previous post... the mod you applied is the Anaxilus right?


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm having difficulty understanding if this cable is better or worse 



Than this cable for the use of MOJO + DX90

Vs this? 




And also, where do I plug each one?


----------



## gavinfabl

jonnymooshoo said:


> how are you guys attaching these to your cellphones? Velcro?




super glue worked just fine.


----------



## Carl6868

gavinfabl said:


> super glue worked just fine.




Wow can't believe you would risk damaging the mojo with superglue, epoxy resin is much safer


----------



## nmatheis

NaiveSound: The bottom cable won't work directly with Mojo + DX90, as Mojo's Coax-In is a 3.5mm Jack. Just use the one on top to start with. Then if you feel the need to upgrade, you can get a "proper" cable with the right impedance.


----------



## AndrewH13

Thought Naive selling DX90 to fund Mojo and going to use a Note?


----------



## nmatheis

Head-Fi'ers are a fickle bunch AndrewH13 :wink_face:


----------



## x RELIC x

nmatheis said:


> NaiveSound: The bottom cable won't work directly with Mojo + DX90, as Mojo's Coax-In is a 3.5mm Jack. Just use the one on top to start with. Then if you feel the need to upgrade, you can get a "proper" cable with the right impedance.




NaiveSound You can have a tidy connection like this.....






This will work with the DX90 and X5. It's not a properly shielded cable and not 75 Ohm coaxial standard but it works and at these short lengths should be fine. Moving up would be a custom made proper 75 Ohm coaxial cable.

Or a messy connection like this because the Mojo does not have an RCA coaxial input....





Tested both scenarios as seen in my pics and I can't hear an audible difference between them.

All this information can be found in the third post of this thread as the title says.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> NaiveSound You can have a tidy connection like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's perfect, as long as sound is not affected, thank you so much for the pictured example, it was much needed


----------



## Ike1985

Need a ferrite shielded micro USB cable for mojo. Not shielded with a ferrite choke but shielded from end to end in ferrite.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ike1985 said:


> Need a ferrite shielded micro USB cable for mojo. Not shielded with a ferrite choke but shielded from end to end in ferrite.


 

 This thread is doing loops partly because folks are not saying "IMO" or words like that to clarify it is just their opinion. I respect your opinion but new owners should not be confused. They do not need a ferrite shielded cable. They might like or think it does something but it is not needed.


----------



## Ike1985

hawaiibadboy said:


> This thread is doing loops partly because folks are not saying "IMO" or words like that to clarify it is just their opinion. I respect your opinion but new owners should not be confused. They do not need a ferrite shielded cable. They might like or think it does something but it is not needed.




If they want to use a phone without airplane mode you absolutely need it, without it mojo sounds like a 56k modem trying to connect continuously.


----------



## legcramp

I haven't heard any interruptions with the Mojo on my Nexus 6 using this cable with airplane mode off:
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZYB44UW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s02


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

legcramp said:


> I haven't heard any interruptions with the Mojo on my Nexus 6 using this cable with airplane mode off:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZYB44UW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s02


 

  I have a cable like that and just tested on or off with a 24/192 flac of Fleetwood Mac's -  _Never Going Back Again_...heard no diff    Samsung Note 4


----------



## Ike1985

legcramp said:


> I haven't heard any interruptions with the Mojo on my Nexus 6 using this cable with airplane mode off:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZYB44UW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s02




That doesnt appear to be ferrite shielded at all, my iPhone 5 causes terrible RF noise, must use airplane mode or a bunch of detachable ferrite devices with my USB. That's why I want cable with ferrite shielding from end to end.


----------



## AudioBear

I'm using my iPhone 6S to drive my Mojo and it's got wi-fi and phone enabled.  I'm connecting them using the supplied Chord cable and the Apple CCK (which is by the way now the Camera Adaptor -- the Apple Store no longer recognizes a search for CCK or Camera Connection Kit).  There is no noise, no hiss, no pops, no clicks, nothing but the totally black void.  
  
 Some phones must be noisier than others and some wires must be better atennas than others.


----------



## shigzeo

audiobear said:


> I'm using my iPhone 6S to drive my Mojo and it's got wi-fi and phone enabled.  I'm connecting them using the supplied Chord cable and the Apple CCK (which is by the way now the Camera Adaptor -- the Apple Store no longer recognizes a search for CCK or Camera Connection Kit).  There is no noise, no hiss, no pops, no clicks, nothing but the totally black void.
> 
> Some phones must be noisier than others and some wires must be better atennas than others.


 

 It's also a matter of sensitivity. Certain headphones/earphones and ear combinations are just hiss and other interference magnets.


----------



## NaiveSound

I hear it also comes down to file format as far as noise goes, 

What is the most complete, lossless possible file format, what is the Topnotch file format, and how does t one obtain it, I can get flac but I can't find DSD anywhere, I never listened to DSD if that's the best, I want the best from mojo


----------



## AudioBear

I use 24/96 FLACs and find them quite good.  I'm playing 64 Ears A12s, Oppo PM-3s, and HiFiMan HEXs. None make hiss or noise.  Mojo drives phones quite well.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

jonnymooshoo said:


> how are you guys attaching these to your cellphones? Velcro?


 
  
  
  
 Separate cover dressed
  

  
  
 Put on
  

  
  
  
  
 Very strong very clean


----------



## x RELIC x

Waaaaay back, early in the thread it was determined that 3G and LTE showed little to no EMI noise, but 2G/Edge cellular reception was very noisy. I heard no noise until I switched to 2G/Edge and it was brutally obvious. That's another factor besides cables acting as antennae.


----------



## jarnopp

audiobear said:


> I'm using my iPhone 6S to drive my Mojo and it's got wi-fi and phone enabled.  I'm connecting them using the supplied Chord cable and the Apple CCK (which is by the way now the Camera Adaptor -- the Apple Store no longer recognizes a search for CCK or Camera Connection Kit).  There is no noise, no hiss, no pops, no clicks, nothing but the totally black void.
> 
> Some phones must be noisier than others and some wires must be better atennas than others.




I have the iPhone 6S and have been using "CCK" and supplied USB/micro cable. Sometimes I get interference noise. Not sure if it's when on LTE or 4G only, etc. but, when I hear it and look at the phone, I'm usually getting an email or other notification. I have gone the opposite of many here and use a 3- or 6-foot USB cable with the CCK and keep the phone further from the Mojo. Seems to have cleared it up. Also makes it easier to use the phone for selecting songs and such.


----------



## oliverpool

currawong said:


> *Chord Mojo FAQ*
> 
> Bookmark this.


 
  
 Perhaps you can add that there are 2 levels of brightness indicators. You can change between low and high by pressing both + and - volume buttons at the same time to switch between them.


----------



## AudioBear

RFI and antennas border on black magic.  Sometimes just twisting a cable can pickup interference.


----------



## ipccheng

Hi,
  
I have got my Mojo yesterday, and have charged it for overnight. I have played it for a couple of hours this morning. When I charged it again (I have turned it off), all the balls flashed once but the charging light was off. I have tried it on different chargers, 1A or 2.4A. Is it normal?
  
Rgds


----------



## omastic

ipccheng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my Mojo yesterday, and have charged it for overnight. I have played it for a couple of hours this morning. When I charged it again (I have turned it off), all the balls flashed once but the charging light was off. I have tried it on different chargers, 1A or 2.4A. Is it normal?
> 
> Rgds


 
 The lights flashing once upon connecting the charger is normal. The charging LED lights up only after a few seconds.


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> I hear it also comes down to file format as far as noise goes,
> 
> What is the most complete, lossless possible file format, what is the Topnotch file format, and how does t one obtain it, I can get flac but I can't find DSD anywhere, I never listened to DSD if that's the best, I want the best from mojo




I've heard all the greats in the highest quality DSD possible with the TOTL ciems and mojo and I can tell you with certainty, 24/192 is just as good as DSD from mojo. I actually find myself preferring 16/44 cd rips as they are more silent without the clicks and pops of 24/192 vinyl rips.


----------



## Ike1985

audiobear said:


> I use 24/96 FLACs and find them quite good.  I'm playing 64 Ears A12s, Oppo PM-3s, and HiFiMan HEXs. None make hiss or noise.  Mojo drives phones quite well.




Also reppin the A12's and grinning from ear to ear at times while using them with mojo.


----------



## jonnymooshoo

carl6868 said:


> Wow can't believe you would risk damaging the mojo with superglue, epoxy resin is much safer




Well I was originally planning on some 1/8" wood screws so this seems like a better idea


----------



## SearchOfSub

ike1985 said:


> That doesnt appear to be ferrite shielded at all, my iPhone 5 causes terrible RF noise, must use airplane mode or a bunch of detachable ferrite devices with my USB. That's why I want cable with ferrite shielding from end to end.





After reading Robs recommendations of ferrite cables I was curious and digged through all my cables while organizing and lucky enough had one lying around. It was a displayport ferrite shielded (end to end) and it made a difference in lag time as well as producing clearer and better picture on my monitor (colors pop more as well as uniformity). It sure as hell did make an improvement on my monitor/video lol.


----------



## Skyyyeman

audiobear said:


> I'm using my iPhone 6S to drive my Mojo and it's got wi-fi and phone enabled.  I'm connecting them using the supplied Chord cable and the Apple CCK (which is by the way now the Camera Adaptor -- the Apple Store no longer recognizes a search for CCK or Camera Connection Kit).  There is no noise, no hiss, no pops, no clicks, nothing but the totally black void.
> 
> Some phones must be noisier than others and some wires must be better atennas than others.


 
 My experience also using my iPhone 6S


----------



## jmills8

sling5s said:


> The Mojo with JH13pro (w/custom copper cable from plusSound which really emphasizes the mid bass) sounds overly warm, lush and mid bass heavy. In part I blame the cable.
> The Mojo with HD800 w/stock cable with anax mod sounds thin and bright (at least compared to Liquid Carbon and Audio gd dac 19). Was not expecting this.
> The Mojo with Grado GH1 (which is really warm by Grado standards) I also found thin and bright compared to Lyr 2 with Bimby). Was not expecting this also.
> 
> Will try the Mojo with my B&K amp and B&W 705 speaker stereo system.


Try Mojo with a warmer sounding amp.


----------



## nmatheis

ike1985 said:


> If they want to use a phone without airplane mode you absolutely need it, without it mojo sounds like a 56k modem trying to connect continuously.




Tried with various IEM, and no problems with my iPhone 5S as of yet even with streaming.


----------



## x RELIC x

nmatheis said:


> Tried with various IEM, and no problems with my iPhone 5S as of yet even with streaming.




Change your cellular settings to 2G, let me know what you hear. :wink_face:


----------



## legcramp

hawaiibadboy said:


> Separate cover dressed
> 
> 
> Put on
> ...


 
  
 What did you use to attach the mojo to the case? Looks great and I might do that since I have a couple extra cases lying around. Thanks!


----------



## mscott58

ike1985 said:


> Need a ferrite shielded micro USB cable for mojo. Not shielded with a ferrite choke but shielded from end to end in ferrite.




Don't think such a thing is made as ferrite isn't flexible. 

Also ferrite cores are typically using to block interference from propagating down a cable, not shielding an entire cable. My Cardas Golden Reference have such a ferrite shield, but only at one end. Cheers


----------



## nmatheis

x relic x said:


> Change your cellular settings to 2G, let me know what you hear. :wink_face:




Oh, I know Edge wreaks havoc with EMI. Could always tell when someone at work had a poor cell connection. Made our conference call Polycom phones go bonkers!

However, I'm not listening anywhere I'm not on 4G or LTE. Maybe I'm lucky?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

legcramp said:


> What did you use to attach the mojo to the case? Looks great and I might do that since I have a couple extra cases lying around. Thanks!


 

 The base of the mojo is the firm hooks side of a velcro and the soft side was dressed edge to edge over a spare cover.
  
 Strong velcro. An exacto knife and a steady hand to trim around your chosen cover in a way that looks like it came that way.
  
 Nobody has ever noticed it was made by me and think i bought it. Cutting squares and just slapping it on looks like **** to me and it is less secure.
  


  This cover with all the dot grip area covered and the top/bottom trim camera and buttons left undressed


----------



## AudioBear

x relic x said:


> Change your cellular settings to 2G, let me know what you hear.


 

 I will try that.  I get a lot of 2G up here in the woods but until now I was not listening to Mojo when I was driving.  I will plug Mojo into the car audio in jack and see what kind of noise I get on 2G.  
  
 I don't know how to put and iPhone in the 2G mode.  I never wanted to do that before but it's a good experiment.


----------



## x RELIC x

audiobear said:


> I will try that.  I get a lot of 2G up here in the woods but until now I was not listening to Mojo when I was driving.  I will plug Mojo into the car audio in jack and see what kind of noise I get on 2G.
> 
> I don't know how to put and iPhone in the 2G mode.  I never wanted to do that before but it's a good experiment.




I think it's the biggest reason some hear EMI noise and others don't. Just go in to Settings > Celullar > Voice & Data to select the service.


----------



## AudioBear

Will do tomorrow and report back.  I never even noticed the voice and data tab.


----------



## oliverpool

jonnymooshoo said:


> Can anyone confirm if this still works with the mojo?
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main




Mine works as well on latest iOS. Also look for the Fiio l19 cable if you can get it in your country. That is build like a tank and may probably be a better choice.


----------



## Currawong

Spoiler: OT about HD800 mods






reihead said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I have both modded and re-cabled my HD800s. I don't think I could listen to them stock out of the Mojo, or even out of most of the rest of the gear I have here. I don't think that is the fault of the Mojo at all, as with the damping and re-cabling they sound sufficiently different that I can enjoy listening with them out of the Mojo now.
> ...


 

 It's not any particular mod -- the mods were originally created by Jazz Casual, though he wasn't the first person to think of it. At the moment I have stick-on felt covering the metal ring and "rug liner" covering pretty much everything else except the driver. I have 3 different HD800 cables -- I compared them and there isn't much in it between them other than any of them are better to my ears than the stock cable. I'll take a photo at some point. I'm not sure they are the best compared to the various options, as sometimes I felt like the sound was _too_ precise. A similar, if un-related discussion came up about the amount of felt surrounding the driver in the MrSpeakers Ethers, where fully surrounding the driver would have a similar, over-precise-focus effect, though for different reasons.


----------



## shigzeo

naivesound said:


> I hear it also comes down to file format as far as noise goes,
> 
> What is the most complete, lossless possible file format, what is the Topnotch file format, and how does t one obtain it, I can get flac but I can't find DSD anywhere, I never listened to DSD if that's the best, I want the best from mojo


 

 File format has nothing to do with noise unless your player has trouble reading one and introduces noise.


----------



## masterpfa

george chronis said:


> I am also interested in such a cable in the US. Is it available? I've seen the Lavricable, but it is not right angled.


 
 Send him an email, he is quite open to requests. I am awaiting his return from the Seasons Holidays. I will order a short micro usb to micro usb OTG with 2 right angled plugs.


----------



## Sound Eq

guys i have an important question
  
 today i had a discussion about mojo connected to ak daps using the sysconnect optical cable, and when i connect my ak100ii to the mojo with the optical cable the eq works, my other head-fier told me his eq does not work when he conencts his ak dap to the mojo
  
 who is right? and how come my eq works while his does not when we connect it to the mojo optically


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> guys i have an important question
> 
> today i had a discussion about mojo connected to ak daps using the sysconnect optical cable, and when i connect my ak100ii to the mojo with the optical cable the eq works, my other head-fier told me his eq does not work when he conencts his ak dap to the mojo
> 
> who is right? and how come my eq works while his does not when we connect it to the mojo optically


 
  
  
  
 Probably better to ask that one in the AK threads, since the Mojo has nothing to do with EQ being audible or not


----------



## Sound Eq

mython said:


> Better to ask that one in the AK threads...


 
 i will ask here as they will tell me ask in the mojo thread , especially many ak owners use it with the mojo


----------



## ipccheng

omastic said:


> The lights flashing once upon connecting the charger is normal. The charging LED lights up only after a few seconds.


it took me a few minutes to get the charging white light to turn on. Weird.


----------



## Mython

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






sound eq said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > sound eq said:
> ...


 
  


  
 Might be a firmware variation, or (heaven-forbid!) a hardware variation, amongst different AK100ii batches


----------



## Sound Eq

mython said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 thats why i need to ask as that is very important to me that eq works with mojo as i am trying to upgrade to ak320 or onkyo dp-x1 to use with the mojo


----------



## Mython

ipccheng said:


> omastic said:
> 
> 
> > The lights flashing once upon connecting the charger is normal. The charging LED lights up only after a few seconds.
> ...


 
  
  
 I've experienced that kind of behaviour, with several different lithium-powered devices, over the years, when lithium batteries have been deeply discharged (_very_ common with _all_ of my faithful Nokia 6310i handsets, for example). I don't know the technical reason why, but it's almost like the charging circuit seems to be taking a while to establish a reliable voltage reading from a deeply-discharged cell, before it is willing to begin feeding the cell a charging current.
  
 I'm not saying that is an accurate guess, and I'm not saying it is what is definitely going-on with your Mojo. But it's certainly not unusual, with lithium devices, in my experience.
  
  
 Since we're on the topic of charging, may I ask what are the specs of your charger?


----------



## George Chronis

masterpfa said:


> Send him an email, he is quite open to requests. I am awaiting his return from the Seasons Holidays. I will order a short micro usb to micro usb OTG with 2 right angled plugs.



Thanks. Is he on these forums? I don't have his email and a Google search gets me his eBay listings and Facebook only, not a website. I don't use Facebook. If you could pm me his email, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## youkeum

Does anyone use Audioquest Jitterbug with iPhone? Can I reduce the RF thing if I use this?


----------



## uzi2

sound eq said:


> guys i have an important question
> 
> today i had a discussion about mojo connected to ak daps using the sysconnect optical cable, and when i connect my ak100ii to the mojo with the optical cable the eq works, my other head-fier told me his eq does not work when he conencts his ak dap to the mojo
> 
> who is right? and how come my eq works while his does not when we connect it to the mojo optically


 

 You can both be right as the EQ works on digital optical out, but not on DSD files with the AK100II.
 Other models may have more processing power, which will certainly be needed to EQ DSD.


----------



## Sound Eq

uzi2 said:


> You can both be right as the EQ works on digital optical out, but not on DSD files with the AK100II.
> Other models may have more processing power, which will certainly be needed to EQ DSD.


 
 well my eq works with optical out, and i wanted to upgrade to ak320 but teh fellow head-fier mentioned that daps like ak  and sony zx2 will not have a working eq when connected optically


----------



## uzi2

sound eq said:


> well my eq works with optical out, and i wanted to upgrade to ak320 but teh fellow head-fier mentioned that daps like ak  and sony zx2 will not have a working eq when connected optically


 

 This a bit off topic here as it is the DAP that will determine whether the digital signal can be EQ'd not the Mojo.
 I had an original FiiO X5 and EQ would only work up to 48k sample rate.
 The AK100II, which we both own will EQ up to 192k
 I cannot speak for any of the others, but I would fully expect the AK320 to EQ at least up to 192k and possibly even on DSD if it has enough processor power.


----------



## secretplayer

Hi guys, i got a pair of HE 400i and thinking of getting the mojo to improve the music sound quality.
  
 I mainly use the headphone with my laptop at home. May I know if the mojo is a good choice? Or a desktop amplifier schiit Magni2 + Modi 2 would be a better combination? Also, what is the major difference between a portable DAC/amp, ie the Mojo, comparing to a desktop amp like the schiit's one??
  
 I understand the output options are less in portable DAC/amp, thou how about the sound quality?? Would the large piece of machine, means better sound quality?
  
 Sorry for asking stupid question as to some ppl as i m a newbie! Thanks in advance!


----------



## tjw321

uzi2 said:


> This a bit off topic here as it is the DAP that will determine whether the digital signal can be EQ'd not the Mojo.
> I had an original FiiO X5 and EQ would only work up to 48k sample rate.
> The AK100II, which we both own will EQ up to 192k
> I cannot speak for any of the others, but I would fully expect the AK320 to EQ at least up to 192k and possibly even on DSD if it has enough processor power.


 
  
 I'm pretty sure (but not absolutely certain) that DSD can't be manipulated using DSP.


----------



## uzi2

tjw321 said:


> I'm pretty sure (but not absolutely certain) that DSD can't be manipulated using DSP.


 

 I think you are right and this may well be the reason it is not available on the AK100II, but it does convert to PCM for digital output, so the processing power theory is still a possibility...
  


secretplayer said:


> Hi guys, i got a pair of HE 400i and thinking of getting the mojo to improve the music sound quality.
> 
> I mainly use the headphone with my laptop at home. May I know if the mojo is a good choice? Or a desktop amplifier schiit Magni2 + Modi 2 would be a better combination? Also, what is the major difference between a portable DAC/amp, ie the Mojo, comparing to a desktop amp like the schiit's one??
> 
> ...


 
  
 At the moment you will be using the DAC in your laptop.  Being a laptop, the design of this DAC will not have the highest priority and the sound it produces will not be the best. If you add an amplifier you will be highlighting this weakness.
 If you choose the MOJO, you will be replacing the DAC with one of the very best, which also includes a powerful amplifier - best of both worlds.
  
 Also, the HE400i , despite being planar are actually quite efficient and fairly easy to drive, so you have no need for masses of power. The MOJO will drive them very well indeed.


----------



## Watcherq

For those asking for DSD files to test out, you can get free sample files from: http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html They have the files in different resolutions.  Do note that the original files are PCM files and there is a school of thought that conversion from PCM -> PDM causes some loss of fidelity.  That is why Blue Coast Records and NativeDSD process their files directly in DSD AFAIK or sourced only from analog tapes.  Blue Coast Records also has free sample files as well.


----------



## masterpfa

george chronis said:


> Thanks. Is he on these forums? I don't have his email and a Google search gets me his eBay listings and Facebook only, not a website. I don't use Facebook. If you could pm me his email, I'd appreciate it.


 
 You have a PM


----------



## Duncan

sound eq said:


> well my eq works with optical out, and i wanted to upgrade to ak320 but teh fellow head-fier mentioned that daps like ak  and sony zx2 will not have a working eq when connected optically


For clarity the ZX2 doesn't have optical output - only proprietary USB...

FWIW AK120 Titan can be EQ'd via optical...


----------



## Sound Eq

so from what i understand daps that have only usb out can have eq adjustments to other dacs


----------



## NaiveSound

Is mojos sound bright for se846 or is it pretty neutral, what about *energy * and *fun?


----------



## Sound Eq

naivesound said:


> Is mojos sound bright for se846 or is it pretty neutral, what about *energy * and *fun?


 
 for the shure the mojo is a bliss


----------



## NaiveSound

sound eq said:


> for the shure the mojo is a bliss




Omg I can't wait 

Will it be better if I drive the Mojo with a dx90 or a note 5?


----------



## Uyski

naivesound said:


> Omg I can't wait
> 
> Will it be better if I drive the Mojo with a dx90 or a note 5?


 

 Man, you've asked the same question 5 different places, and received 5 of the same answers.
 Since the Mojo is using it's DAC, it doesn't matter. Use a note 5 for better interface.


----------



## Sound Eq

naivesound said:


> Omg I can't wait
> 
> Will it be better if I drive the Mojo with a dx90 or a note 5?


 
 well let me tell my experience
  
 both sound great i am using my ak100ii wiht mojo sounds amazing
  
 at the same time i am suing my note 5 with mojo and sounds amazing as well


----------



## ehmora

[@]hykhleif[/@] How is ak100ii by itself vs mojo?


----------



## Sound Eq

ehmora said:


> @hykhleif How is ak100ii by itself vs mojo?


 
 simply amazing


----------



## ehmora

I was pretty close to getting ak100ii as I wanted a separate dap but now considering mojo through iPhone 6s. Thoughts?


----------



## Sound Eq

ok i want to ask a question and i hope i do not get ridiculed when i connect the ak100ii to mojo using optical cable which dac am i listening to


----------



## heliuscc

sound eq said:


> ok i want to ask a question and i hope i do not get ridiculed when i connect the ak100ii to mojo using optical cable which dac am i listening to




Burn him first, then ridicule him...


----------



## Sound Eq

heliuscc said:


> Burn him first, then ridicule him...


 
 my report button is ready ))


----------



## heliuscc

sound eq said:


> my report button is ready ))



Lolz, your AK is the transport, it delivers optical digital signal to the mojo which decides it, the DAC, digital to analogue conversion. 
Could you tel me how it sounds as I've seen a decent deal on a AK100ii and am also looking at a cheap(er) AK120 or a AK100 v1.


----------



## Sound Eq

heliuscc said:


> Lolz, your AK is the transport, it delivers optical digital signal to the mojo which decides it, the DAC, digital to analogue conversion.
> Could you tel me how it sounds as I've seen a decent deal on a AK100ii and am also looking at a cheap(er) AK120 or a AK100 v1.


 
 thanks so much, today i am in a confused state so i just wanted to make things clear to myself and your answer is perfect and i wanted reconfirmation
  
 now about how it sounds well now this is what i get
  
 when i use the note with mojo the soundstage seems bigger and wider than when i use it with my ak100ii, maybe i am imagining so again i am not an expert on technical things but i report what i hear
  
 but it does not mean at all that the ak100ii with mojo is bad, on the contrary its amazing


----------



## Sound Eq

second question which i have 2 report buttons to fire up for any ridcule )
  
 does it matter if i use poweramp or neutron player than the onkyo hf player when connecting the mojo to my galaxy note 3
  
 you should see the sony zx2 thread i drove them crazy asking if i can use eq of the zx2 with mojo


----------



## howdy

A hard decision to make is should I buy this which I already know is awesome or wait to see the new iBasso DX200. Cant buy both one or the other.


----------



## Sound Eq

howdy said:


> A hard decision to make is should I buy this which I already know is awesome or wait to see the new iBasso DX200. Cant buy both one or the other.


 
 and where on hell did the dx200 news come out ( pulling hairs )


----------



## howdy

sound eq said:


> and where on hell did the dx200 news come out ( pulling hairs )


 

 I know, this hobby is never ending. There is a Thread for it with pics. I already had this for 10 days so I know what the Mojo is capable of and absolutely love the sound of it but at the same time iBasso makes quality sounding devices as well.


----------



## masterpfa

sound eq said:


> second question which i have 2 report buttons to fire up for any ridcule )
> 
> does it matter if i use poweramp or neutron player than the onkyo hf player when connecting the mojo to my galaxy note 3
> 
> you should see the sony zx2 thread i drove them crazy asking if i can use eq of the zx2 with mojo


 
 The only difference is your preference. Some like the Onkyo HF others Power Amp or Neutron.
  
  
  
 My own preference is USB Audio Player Pro


----------



## alan_g

have been listening to my mojo with a dx50 and an x5 which both sound great but was curious as to how and older dap would be with it so dug out the old iriver h120 and hooked it up via the optical out, bloody hell that just brought a huge smile to my face.


----------



## DMinor

alan_g said:


> have been listening to my mojo with a dx50 and an x5 which both sound great but was curious as to how and older dap would be with it so dug out the old iriver h100 and hooked it up via the optical out, bloody hell that just brought a huge smile to my face.


 
  
 This is interesting. Can you post a pic of your mojo paired with iriver h100? If I am not mistaken, the iriver can be modded with CF cards also rockboxed.


----------



## alan_g

dminor said:


> This is interesting. Can you post a pic of your mojo paired with iriver h100? If I am not mistaken, the iriver can be modded with CF cards also rockboxed.


 

 i'll put a pic up tomorrow when i get a minute, the battery won't take much of a charge these days


----------



## DMinor

alan_g said:


> i'll put a pic up tomorrow when i get a minute, the battery won't take much of a charge these days


 
  
 My understanding is you can replace the stock battery with a 2000 mAh available from eBay. Search the HF forums you should be able to find the info.


----------



## producerjames

oliverpool said:


> Mine works as well on latest iOS. Also look for the Fiio l19 cable if you can get it in your country. That is build like a tank and may probably be a better choice.


. Does it make with copper? Thanks


----------



## nmatheis

Copper and silver options


----------



## jlbrach

I have been listening to my Mojo on it's own and with my vorzuge pure II+ going back and forth and it is an interesting experiment......on it's own to my ears the mojo is warmer and smoother a really nice experience...with the vorzuge the warmth is reduced and the sound to my ears becomes more like the Hugo...a larger soundstage,a bit more detail......in some sense it like going from an LCD-3 to an HD800....very interesting to listen to the difference between the same recordings....it is impossible to match volume exactly obviously but one can get a very good sense of the 2 different versions of sound.......i wonder if others have similar thoughts?FWIIW i think the vorzuge is the best portable amp i have ever heard,i have not had a chance to sample the new Cavalli for comparison which i plan to do at some point although i would be very surprised if it is dramatically better than the vorzuge


----------



## Nikonkit

What are you using to input data to the Mojo?


----------



## Currawong

Here are my thoughts about what source to use with the Mojo: Use the one that is the most convenient to you. If there's an advantage to using any kind of DAP, it would be one that has an optical output, as that wont carry noise over to the Mojo, unlike some phones, including the iPhone, that seem to be a bit noisy.  Once you've decided on a suitable device, then consider a convenient cable to use. Start cheap though.
  
 If you're going to be spending a great many hours using a phone as the transport for the Mojo, then, and only then _maybe_ care a bit about which player or cable you use, as the differences between players and cables, IMO, aren't so great that they would be worth bothering about otherwise. They are certainly below the threshold at which I'd suggest anyone take me at my word about my impressions of them.


----------



## georgelai57

My other take on a transport for Mojo? Use your excellent DAPs as standalones and get a budget one as a transport for the Mojo. Or else it's like buying a Ferrari to tow a trailer and only sitting in the trailer.


----------



## jlbrach

I am using an AK120 Titan with the Mojo and the vorzuge pure II+...


----------



## Currawong

jlbrach said:


> I am using an AK120 Titan with the Mojo and the vorzuge pure II+...


 

 I think sometime I'm going to have to see if I can't get an extended audition with the Vorzuge. I keep hearing about wide soundstages and all that. That, and a Mass Kobo amp, but I'm ahead of myself here.


----------



## shotgunshane

currawong said:


> I think sometime I'm going to have to see if I can't get an extended audition with the Vorzuge. I keep hearing about wide soundstages and all that. That, and a Mass Kobo amp, but I'm ahead of myself here.




A wide and airy stage yes but at the expense of losing the meaty and immediate center image of the mojo alone.


----------



## bflat

jlbrach said:


> I have been listening to my Mojo on it's own and with my vorzuge pure II+ going back and forth and it is an interesting experiment......on it's own to my ears the mojo is warmer and smoother a really nice experience...with the vorzuge the warmth is reduced and the sound to my ears becomes more like the Hugo...a larger soundstage,a bit more detail......in some sense it like going from an LCD-3 to an HD800....very interesting to listen to the difference between the same recordings....it is impossible to match volume exactly obviously but one can get a very good sense of the 2 different versions of sound.......i wonder if others have similar thoughts?FWIIW i think the vorzuge is the best portable amp i have ever heard,i have not had a chance to sample the new Cavalli for comparison which i plan to do at some point although i would be very surprised if it is dramatically better than the vorzuge


 

 That is pretty much the same impression I got and how my current portable stack is configured. It's not a big difference, but since I already had the Pure II+ before Mojo, I am using the 2 together. If I only had Mojo, I may not bother with the extra expense and bulk of the stack. However, they do fit very well with all the ports in the right places.
  
 On a related note, I'm not sure how the Pure II+ creates more perceived detail considering it's just an amp, but I got the same extended detail when connected to an AK240 with RWA mod. It does border on sibilance with some recordings so some folks may not like it.


----------



## jlbrach

the mojo sounds damn good on its own,i have no problem with it solo...i do enjoy experimenting with the combinations and the different results.....i do like the wider soundstage and detail i hear with the vorzuge added......but i also like the warmth i hear with the mojo solo


----------



## joshk4

jlbrach said:


> I have been listening to my Mojo on it's own and with my vorzuge pure II+ going back and forth and it is an interesting experiment......on it's own to my ears the mojo is warmer and smoother a really nice experience...with the vorzuge the warmth is reduced and the sound to my ears becomes more like the Hugo...a larger soundstage,a bit more detail......in some sense it like going from an LCD-3 to an HD800....very interesting to listen to the difference between the same recordings....it is impossible to match volume exactly obviously but one can get a very good sense of the 2 different versions of sound.......i wonder if others have similar thoughts?FWIIW i think the vorzuge is the best portable amp i have ever heard,i have not had a chance to sample the new Cavalli for comparison which i plan to do at some point although i would be very surprised if it is dramatically better than the vorzuge




This is pretty much what I feel about the hdvd 800 and mojo as well, regarding soundstage and details.


----------



## headwhacker

howdy said:


> A hard decision to make is should I buy this which I already know is awesome or wait to see the new iBasso DX200. Cant buy both one or the other.


 
  
 Why are DAPs trending on becoming bigger? Yet their amp can barely drive full size headphone? I suppose there is a race to become the Android version of iPod touch. 
  
 Beside that, the bugs and UI issues might be a bigger issue (knowing iBasso) when it comes out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 With Mojo, you can have versatility with the sources you can use. An AK100+ Mojo may be the most compact setup among the options.


----------



## shigzeo

headwhacker said:


> Why are DAPs trending on becoming bigger? Yet their amp can barely drive full size headphone? I suppose there is a race to become the Android version of iPod touch.
> 
> Beside that, the bugs and UI issues might be a bigger issue (knowing iBasso) when it comes out
> 
> ...


 

 I think you'll find that many top-end DAPs put out enough voltage to power high-end cans just right. If you need more voltage than they give, you are damaging your ears. Recently, Sensaphonics brought SPL meters to a show and allowed show-goers to test the loudness of their headphones and earphones at typical at-home listening. Even people that assumed they were listening at 80dB were listening around 100dB. 

 It's not a game. Maybe loud sounds better, but it only will for the life of your ears. Which, at volumes at which you think a high-end DAP isn't able to cut it, is very, very short.


----------



## Currawong

shotgunshane said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I think sometime I'm going to have to see if I can't get an extended audition with the Vorzuge. I keep hearing about wide soundstages and all that. That, and a Mass Kobo amp, but I'm ahead of myself here.
> ...


 
  
 That's a bit of a worry. Has anyone checked that the channels are wired in phase in the amp? Out-of-phase wiring comes through as a lack of centre image.


----------



## shotgunshane

currawong said:


> That's a bit of a worry. Has anyone checked that the channels are wired in phase in the amp? Out-of-phase wiring comes through as a lack of centre image.




It's not anything that exaggerated. I've heard two different Pure 2's. Out of all the portable amps or dac/amp combos I've tried, the Picollo (amp only) and Mojo are the only two that have a truly fantastic center image. As a consequence, neither sound grand or wide. It's all relative though.


----------



## Duncan

Another Pure II+ user here, and agreed with those posters in the past few posts - definitely makes a positive difference...


----------



## NaiveSound

Any type of protective case out there for Mojo? Soft silicone or hard case? 
Where do you guys find these cool rubber bands for stacking dap with amps at? Amazon doesn't have any, any ideas of methods of stacking the Mojo?


----------



## all999

naivesound said:


> Any type of protective case out there for Mojo? Soft silicone or hard case?
> Where do you guys find these cool rubber bands for stacking dap with amps at? Amazon doesn't have any, any ideas of methods of stacking the Mojo?




I'm using velcro for stacking with my AK100.


----------



## ryanedmunds

Hey Guys, I've decided to try my hand at higher level audio and have been hovering around the boards!
  
 I'm looking at getting a pair of Oppo PM-3 Headphones as id also like to travel with them (aircraft etc), and from the sounds the headphones tick a decent amount of boxes.
  
 My questions is, given that I am starting out, do you think it would be worth me getting a Chord Mojo (and just biting the extra expense)- or should i start out with something like a Oppo HA-2?
  
 I guess the question is, would someone starting out be able to really appreciate the difference in audio?
  
 Has anybody who owns the PM3's experienced both DACs by chance? Thoughts?
  
 Appreciate it!
 Ryan


----------



## imattersuk

ryanedmunds said:


> Hey Guys, I've decided to try my hand at higher level audio and have been hovering around the boards!
> 
> I'm looking at getting a pair of Oppo PM-3 Headphones as id also like to travel with them (aircraft etc), and from the sounds the headphones tick a decent amount of boxes.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes I had both and as soon as I heard the Mojo the HA-2 had to go, no comparison at all. If you buy the HA-2 and end up selling after a few months you will lose money, just buy the Mojo from the start. I'm now selling my PM-3 and upgrading to HD800's or PM-1, after that I don't see there is any further to go.


----------



## alan_g

mojo paired with an old iRiver h120


----------



## DMinor

alan_g said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The pair look nice with the size. Did you mod the h120 with a CF card and where did you get the cable?
 Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## alan_g

dminor said:


> The pair look nice with the size. Did you mod the h120 with a CF card and where did you get the cable?
> Thanks for posting the pic.


 

 the player is just standard as for the cable I'm sure its a sysconcept one


----------



## tf10charged

thank you for making good sound affordable. really happy with my purchase as i bought without audition and based on feedback. my best audio buy ever!
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> I do not buy this all. You need to bear in mind several facts:
> 
> 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
> 2. Mojo amplifier has a very high power supply rejection ratio.
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

I just realized that Sys Concept is about 2 minutes from my folks house, which I was just visiting for the holidays. Really wish I clued in sooner and checked them out before I flew home.


----------



## Mimouille

currawong said:


> Here are my thoughts about what source to use with the Mojo: Use the one that is the most convenient to you. If there's an advantage to using any kind of DAP, it would be one that has an optical output, as that wont carry noise over to the Mojo, unlike some phones, including the iPhone, that seem to be a bit noisy.  Once you've decided on a suitable device, then consider a convenient cable to use. Start cheap though.
> 
> If you're going to be spending a great many hours using a phone as the transport for the Mojo, then, and only then _maybe_ care a bit about which player or cable you use, as the differences between players and cables, IMO, aren't so great that they would be worth bothering about otherwise. They are certainly below the threshold at which I'd suggest anyone take me at my word about my impressions of them.


I think you are neglecting the most important aspect for us gear fanatics : cuteness and coolness. These key criteria led me to follow in the footsteps of my friend ShotgunShane and get an Ak100 mk2 sapphire, size match + blue awesomeness.


----------



## boybandista

After I got my Mojo awhile ago, I told the shop owner that I'm eyeing an AK100 to strap onto the Mojo but he discouraged me due to the slugginess.
  
 He's got a point though.Given that the AK100 is an aging DAP already, and with increasing mSD capacities, wouldn't the entire process of browsing through songs be too slow?
  
 Its too bad since the size of those two perfectly match each other.


----------



## all999

boybandista said:


> After I got my Mojo awhile ago, I told the shop owner that I'm eyeing an AK100 to strap onto the Mojo but he discouraged me due to the slugginess.
> 
> He's got a point though.Given that the AK100 is an aging DAP already, and with increasing mSD capacities, wouldn't the entire process of browsing through songs be too slow?
> 
> Its too bad since the size of those two perfectly match each other.




I have two 128GB cards and 32GB internal full of music. Browsing is flawless.


----------



## Mython

all999 said:


> boybandista said:
> 
> 
> > After I got my Mojo awhile ago, I told the shop owner that I'm eyeing an AK100 to strap onto the Mojo but he discouraged me due to the slugginess.
> ...


 
  
  
 Perhaps album art may account for some differences in browsing speed, from one owner to another.  That's certainly the case for DX80 etc.
  
 That, and some people having 10 billion mp3s on a 128gb card, whilst others have a thousand flacs (I'm exaggerating, to make a point, obviously)


----------



## headwhacker

boybandista said:


> After I got my Mojo awhile ago, I told the shop owner that I'm eyeing an AK100 to strap onto the Mojo but he discouraged me due to the slugginess.
> 
> He's got a point though.Given that the AK100 is an aging DAP already, and with increasing mSD capacities, wouldn't the entire process of browsing through songs be too slow?
> 
> Its too bad since the size of those two perfectly match each other.




I have 2 200gb micro sd and 7k+ of alac files of mixed sample rates. (most are16/44.1k). Not the fastest scroll speed but not sluggish IME. Delays short freeze mostly happen during startup.

Just organize your folder structure properly and use folder browsing and you are all set.


----------



## georgelai57

I recall a time when I had to thread a tape through a reel-to-reel player or rewind a cassette tape or clean and wipe an LP and the needle. Now that's sluggishness.


----------



## boybandista

Ohhhh, that's good to hear.
  
 All those used but cheap AK100s being sold in our local forums seems more appealing now!


----------



## alan_g

boybandista said:


> Ohhhh, that's good to hear.
> 
> All those used but cheap AK100s being sold in our local forums seems more appealing now!


 

 was looking at getting one myself but can't decide


----------



## ryanedmunds

imattersuk said:


> Yes I had both and as soon as I heard the Mojo the HA-2 had to go, no comparison at all. If you buy the HA-2 and end up selling after a few months you will lose money, just buy the Mojo from the start. I'm now selling my PM-3 and upgrading to HD800's or PM-1, after that I don't see there is any further to go.


 
 Thanks man, appreciate the response/advice


----------



## crafft

here another happy Mojo owner.
  
 Been playing around with it and the sound is incredible!
  
 If I use a computer as a source the Mojo is significantly better than my Marantz HD-DAC1 imo, no matter the cables used.
  
 I noticed that feeding the Mojo with the digital out from my CD-player(s) (optical or coax) it again sounds significantly better than feeding the Mojo from my MBP, iPad or Windows computer. It doesn't matter which software used (JRiver, Audirvana, Bitperfect, Foobar, HQPlayer, Roon etc) or what software settings (dither or no dither, upsampling, no-upsampling different converter(settings). Everytime the digital out of the trusty old CD-player(s) is more realistic and has better definition/timing.
  
 Here is the odd thing: if I feed the Marantz the digital out from the CD-player it's on par on SQ with the Mojo although slightly different.
  
 I can easily live with the SQ from Mojo with the computer or other mobile electronic devices as a transport but for serious listening sessions my CD-Players (as transports) are put to work again.
 My CD-players are Audiolab 8200CDQ and Onkyo DX7555
 Headphones used: HD600, Focal Spirit Pro, HD25, Grado SR60i
  
 Curious if other Mojo owners have the same experience.
  
 happy listening!


----------



## xtr4

I own both the AK100 and AK120 and fill both slots with 128GB cards. Total songs in the device is around 8500. No lag or delay at all when browsing or playing EXCEPT when playing DSD files. Then browsing becomes slightly laggy and delayed. If you pause the track, everything is back to being smooth again.


----------



## adobotj

Joining the Chord Mojo team! I can't resist anymore!  it also helped that the Mojo is small so I can adjust the decimal point of the price to declare to the Mrs  and now, just waiting for the arrival of the LC!!! But for now, will just enjoy this first. Cheers!


----------



## adobotj

And now, my ipod is alive again!!!  



I can't believe something this small can produce this kind of sound quality! This is madness! It can even drive all of my headphones including my planars! Wow. Simply amazing. Glad I purchased this gem.


----------



## qafro

Please can you stream Spotify app at 176k or 192k from iPhone 6s using that cable to mojo because on my MacBook I stream at 176k 





faran said:


> Hi all, apologies for the bad quality of the photos but I can vouch that the Lavricables Lightning to USB cable works perfectly between my iPhone 6 Plus (iOS 9.2) and the Mojo. The track on the screen is a 192kHz FLAC file using the Onkyo HF Player and you can see the blue light on the Mojo thus confirming the sample rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sound Eq

i am in the market to buy a new dap to use as a transport as i am about to sell my ak100ii and my galaxy note 3
  
 can you please tell me which dap you use with mojo and the eq works with the mojo
  
 1- so far i know the zx2 eq does not work with mojo
 2- cowon p1 i guess it works ? any feedback how the eq of the cowon p1 works with mojo
 3- onkyo dp-x1 ???
 4- ak320 ???
  
 I assume all ak daps eq work with mojo
  
 please if you will tell me eq is not advised please spare that note as i have my own preferences even if it is not ideal to many others


----------



## heliuscc

sound eq said:


> i am in the market to buy a new dap to use as a transport as i am about to sell my ak100ii and my galaxy note 3
> 
> can you please tell me which dap you use with mojo and the eq works with the mojo
> 
> ...




I'd also like a hand on this. As I see it so far:
1.DX80 - optical and coax out, but sounds a bit dodge on firmware right now. 
2. AK100ii - optical, expensive
3. DX50 - coax, own this, Needs better UI
4. Sony A15 - USB, own this. Good UI but not sure I like the sound as much as DX50
5. Pioneer XDP-100R - USB only, volume limiter issue in EU?
6. Onkyo DP-X1. Sounds interesting.

There doesn't seem to be a perfect transport, so what's the nearest?


----------



## Watcherq

sound eq said:


> i am in the market to buy a new dap to use as a transport as i am about to sell my ak100ii and my galaxy note 3
> 
> can you please tell me which dap you use with mojo and the eq works with the mojo
> 
> ...


 
 Sony's ZX range (1, 2, 100) works using the converter cable.  I just finished a 2 hour session with my ZX100.  The only thing is that DSD files are converted to 176/24 PCM output.  Someone had also confirmed that the A-series works with the said cable.
  
 The Onkyo DP-X1 is working via USB.  See the Head-Fi Facebook page.


----------



## Sound Eq

watcherq said:


> Sony's ZX range (1, 2, 100) works using the converter cable.  I just finished a 2 hour session with my ZX100.  The only thing is that DSD files are converted to 176/24 PCM output.  Someone had also confirmed that the A-series works with the said cable.
> 
> The Onkyo DP-X1 is working via USB.  See the Head-Fi Facebook page.


 
 guys thanks for the answer but my main question was which of those daps equalizer works with mojo
  
 i thought the zx2 equalizer does not work wiht mojo as that was said in the zx2 thread even if you use the sony usb cable


----------



## Watcherq

sound eq said:


> guys thanks for the answer but my main question was which of those daps equalizer works with mojo
> 
> i thought the zx2 equalizer does not work wiht mojo as that was said in the zx2 thread even if you use the sony usb cable


 
 You're right.  On the ZX100, not even the DSPs ClearAudio and DSEE HX (or whatever) worked with digital out.


----------



## Sound Eq

watcherq said:


> You're right.  On the ZX100, not even the DSPs ClearAudio and DSEE HX (or whatever) worked with digital out.


 
 i guess the onkyo dp-x1 is the same its eq will not work with the mojo
  
 so i guess the only daps that their eq works with mojo are ak daps
  
 i think also the eq of cowon p1 works but someone mentioned it works in a negative way


----------



## uzi2

sound eq said:


> i am in the market to buy a new dap to use as a transport as i am about to sell my ak100ii and my galaxy note 3
> 
> can you please tell me which dap you use with mojo and the eq works with the mojo
> 
> ...


 

 Why sell the AK100ii when it may well be the best DAP for use as transport complete with digital EQ?


----------



## Sound Eq

uzi2 said:


> Why sell the AK100ii when it may well be the best DAP for use as transport complete with digital EQ?


 
 i did not say its the best dap with a working eq for the mojo as i did not try others but the eq works great 
  
 i fancy eq and i know that cowon has better eq than the ak100ii when used as a standalone dap, but i am not so sure thats the case when connected with the mojo as one person said it might not be a good eq with mojo
  
 my dream dap is the ak380 or ak320 but those are expensive but those have a true parametric eq
  
 so if i can get a dap that i can use as a better standalone dap with better eq than the ak100ii and also connect it to the mojo, i will have accomplished an upgrade in my own opinion
  
 i know what many will say eq is not good with mojo, well again please lets not focus on debating on the use of eq or not
  
 as my main thing i want to accomplish is get a great dap with the best eq out there that connects with the mojo, besides the ak380 as its too expensive


----------



## fiascogarcia

sound eq said:


> i guess the onkyo dp-x1 is the same its eq will not work with the mojo
> 
> so i guess the only daps that their eq works with mojo are ak daps
> 
> i think also the eq of cowon p1 works but someone mentioned it works in a negative way


 
 That's interesting, since Sony digital out will EQ through the Hugo.


----------



## Sound Eq

fiascogarcia said:


> That's interesting, since Sony digital out will EQ through the Hugo.


 
 its so so confusing the sony zx2 thread say opposite what you say
  
 i really would like to buy the zx2 as its a great stand alone dap, but the people over zx2 said the eq does not work with mojo or chord as its a digital out
  
 honestly i am wondering how come things like this are not verified by members who own such daps 
  
 i know many are anti eq but at least thats an area many might be interested in to know as there are many who are pro eq
  
 i really wish to know if other members have a zx2 and that the eq works with the mojo


----------



## bflat

sound eq said:


> i did not say its the best dap with a working eq for the mojo as i did not try others but the eq works great
> 
> i fancy eq and i know that cowon has better eq than the ak100ii when used as a standalone dap, but i am not so sure thats the case when connected with the mojo as one person said it might not be a good eq with mojo
> 
> ...


 

 Unfortunately, the AK380 EQ doesn't work on optical out as of latest firmware. Maybe a firmware update in the future will enable it, but AK240 on down does support EQ.
  
 As for DAPs, you may want to consider an Android phone or device that works via OTG with Mojo. There are several apps that will EQ. For sure Onkyo HF app supports EQ output to Mojo. I personally think USB is a superior connection in terms of future proofing and have confirmed up to DSD256 playback without issue.


----------



## Sound Eq

bflat said:


> Unfortunately, the AK380 EQ doesn't work on optical out as of latest firmware. Maybe a firmware update in the future will enable it, but AK240 on down does support EQ.
> 
> As for DAPs, you may want to consider an Android phone or device that works via OTG with Mojo. There are several apps that will EQ. For sure Onkyo HF app supports EQ output to Mojo. I personally think USB is a superior connection in terms of future proofing and have confirmed up to DSD256 playback without issue.


 
 thanks bflat although i did not expect ak380 eq not to work with mojo that was surprising 
  
 well i really hope some more zx2 owners can once and for all clarify if eq works with mojo or not, i am so so sorry to keep asking the same question over and over again, as the zx2 by itself is a great dap and i got also a good offer for it 
  
 as for android and using it with mojo yes i agree but i want sometimes to use the transport as a dap when jogging so the stacking is suitable for home use or outside walking more, than when on the go and doing some sports or jogging were i like to rely on one device only
  
 so a dap that can do all is a must for me,


----------



## NaiveSound

I still a very confused on the best way to connect a dx90 to the Mojo, is it through usb to usb or aux cable to aux? I'm Just an idiot I guess


----------



## Sound Eq

naivesound said:


> I still a very confused on the best way to connect a dx90 to the Mojo, is it through usb to usb or aux cable to aux? I'm Just an idiot I guess


 
 don't feel like that we had the same questions on the hugo thread what is the best transport and i can tell from now after few weeks the talk will be around what is the best transport as that is what happened in the hugo thread and i was confused myslef when i owned the chord hugo, so here we are again with the same question what is the best way to connect the transport to mojo


----------



## fiascogarcia

naivesound said:


> I still a very confused on the best way to connect a dx90 to the Mojo, is it through usb to usb or aux cable to aux? I'm Just an idiot I guess


 
 I believe DX90 only has coax out to external DAC.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

He should read the first pages, all information are shared with connection of different devices to Mojo. The iBasso DX50 and DX90 have both coax output, which is in this case the only way to connect the Mojo. Other devices have different digital output like USB or toslink, some devices like iBasso DX80 have both coax and toslink for example, you can use what ever you want as long it's digital output and not analoge, the cable in case of DX90 can be a simple short mini to mini cable nothing special.


----------



## JACONE

I'm really enjoying my AK120+Mojo+sysconcept+K10 rig.
 If the Mojo was an all in one DAP that would be the killer product.
  
 Chord - hint hint!


----------



## mscott58

h1f1add1cted said:


> He should read the first pages, all information are shared with connection of different devices to Mojo. The iBasso DX50 and DX90 have both coax output, which is in this case the only way to connect the Mojo. Other devices have different digital output like USB or toslink, some devices like iBasso DX80 have both coax and toslink for example, you can use what ever you want as long it's digital output and not analoge, the cable in case of DX90 can be a simple short mini to mini cable nothing special.


 
 A dedicated coax cable will work best with the coax output, having both the proper ohm rating and shielding as well as mono plugs. Cheers


----------



## NaiveSound

And if used with dx80 then I should use a toslink cable? Toslink to Toslink or usb to Toslink, I am defiently an idiot


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> And if used with dx80 then I should use a toslink cable? Toslink to Toslink or usb to Toslink, I am defiently an idiot




Just take some time to read. It took me about five seconds to find out the dx80 has both coaxial and optical digital output that supports 24/192 each so pick one and go with it. You can order a custom optical cable or a custom coaxial cable. Read the third post for links and descriptions to connect the Mojo. It makes no sense to convert from optical to USB.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

mscott58 said:


> A dedicated coax cable will work best with the coax output, having both the proper ohm rating and shielding as well as mono plugs. Cheers


 

 No it makes *zero *differences in SQ I compared both, a real 75 ohms shielded coax cable and a regular custom made audio cable without 75 ohma and no shielding (both paired mono plugs)


----------



## Duncan

qafro said:


> Please can you stream Spotify app at 176k or 192k from iPhone 6s using that cable to mojo because on my MacBook I stream at 176k


I personally don't see the point of that, kind of like using a car in first gear at max rpm to do 35...

Leave the mojo to decode at native (44.1 in the case of spotify), Rob Watts has often said that his FPGA works best at 44.1...


----------



## georgelai57

adobotj said:


> And now, my ipod is alive again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi,
  
 Can you tell us what is underneath the iPod and what is the mode of connection from that device to the Mojo?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Nikonkit

Fostex HPP1 feed the Mojo via an optical link, I have the same setup but find it subjectively a little dry and too clean, i.e. not fleshy and organic.


----------



## shigzeo

h1f1add1cted said:


> No it makes *zero *differences in SQ I compared both, a real 75 ohms shielded coax cable and a regular custom made audio cable without 75 ohma and no shielding (both paired mono plugs)


 

 It would be real easy to test. I don't currently have reliable coaxial sources, but if I did, I could compare a regular 3,5mm stereo cable with a proper 75ohm coaxial cable. I doubt the differences would be much, as earlier, I did just that and found basically nothing between them.


----------



## joshuachew

That looks g





all999 said:


> I'm using velcro for stacking with my AK100.



That looks good. Alot better than using the bands. How did you velcro it?


----------



## NaiveSound

So coax is better then micro usb to micro usb from dc80 to mojo I'm just gonna keep dx80


----------



## Pokemonn

.


----------



## georgelai57

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell us what is underneath the iPod and what is the mode of connection from that device to the Mojo?
> 
> Thanks.



Then which DAC is in play? The Fostex or the Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> So coax is better then micro usb to micro usb from dc80 to mojo I'm just gonna keep dx80




There is no digital audio output from micro USB with the DX80, which has been mentioned a few times. Optical or coaxial only. According to the iBasso specs on their website they both output 24/192.


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> Then which DAC is in play? The Fostex or the Mojo?




It would be the Mojo as the Fostex is connected with optical. In this case the Fostex is required to get the digital signal out from the iPod classic and then it's simply passing it on to the Mojo.


----------



## Ritvik

Less interesting than the SR-009 and Mojo combo but a tad more pocketable.


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> It would be the Mojo as the Fostex is connected with optical. In this case the Fostex is required to get the digital signal out from the iPod classic and then it's simply passing it on to the Mojo.



Hello there. Again. 
So this is one way to get a digital signal out of a iPod Classic. That's interesting as I didn't know I could do that with my iPod Classics. What other (hopefully cheaper) way is there to do this?
Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> Hello there. Again.
> So this is one way to get a digital signal out of a iPod Classic. That's interesting as I didn't know I could do that with my iPod Classics. What other (hopefully cheaper) way is there to do this?
> Cheers




I don't think there is one....... 

There is the Cypher Labs option as well, but I don't know about cheaper...


----------



## georgelai57

Thanks @xRelicx


----------



## adobotj

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell us what is underneath the iPod and what is the mode of connection from that device to the Mojo?
> 
> Thanks.




Sorry for the late reply. It's a Fostex hp-p1 dac/amp that can also be used as a transport via optical out at the back. 

Cheers!


----------



## georgelai57

adobotj said:


> Sorry for the late reply. It's a Fostex hp-p1 dac/amp that can also be used as a transport via optical out at the back.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks and Happy New Year


----------



## Ike1985

Anyone else find themselves preferring 24/192 over DSD with the mojo? Comparing both with the same album, 24/192 seems to sound better.


----------



## NZtechfreak

ike1985 said:


> Anyone else find themselves preferring 24/192 over DSD with the mojo? Comparing both with the same album, 24/192 seems to sound better.




Do they have the exact same mastering? Because if not then you're not comparing formats, only the mastering.


----------



## Ike1985

Same mastering


----------



## jonnymooshoo

Are you ABX blind testing for your comparison? Or could it be placebo effect?


----------



## Ike1985

Not abx but I'm closing my eyes and repeating certain parts over and over and can tell differences, seem to be mostly in dynamic range. DSD sounds like the bass extends less, the stage is smaller and the treble is more subdued.


----------



## jonnymooshoo

This reviewer seemed to prefer the Fiio X7 compared to the mojo with DSD playback. Does anyone else have a comparison?

http://youtu.be/Nev7BYpYUfc


----------



## NaiveSound

shigzeo said:


> It would be real easy to test. I don't currently have reliable coaxial sources, but if I did, I could compare a regular 3,5mm stereo cable with a proper 75ohm coaxial cable. I doubt the differences would be much, as earlier, I did just that and found basically nothing between them.




I see those cables both have 1 single black *band* on the insert part of each end. 

I have this cable and it has 2 black *bands* on both ends. 


Does this mean my cable above compared to Yours will provide me Less Quality or even function?


----------



## jonnymooshoo

I'm new to this hobby so maybe you guys can help me out. I'm reading a review of the iBasso dx80 paired with the chord mojo. The reviewer says:

"Now I have tried using the Chord Mojo with other devices like an iPhone 6S Plus or Huawei G8 but the DX80 and Chord Mojo produce knock out punches. Using this combo is like rediscovering your albums!"

I'm confused..... as I assume the Mojo is acting both as DAC and AMP. Shouldn't sound the same regardless of what source / data transfer you are using? (Assuming same mastering and bitrate) 

For this same reason, I'm assuming the quality of USB/coax/optical cable you use to transfer the data to the mojo has no discernible influence on the final sound quality?

What am I missing? Please school me. It's hard for me to separate truth from anecdotal evidence.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I see those cables both have 1 single black *band* on the insert part of each end.
> 
> I have this cable and it has 2 black *bands* on both ends.
> 
> ...




What shigzeo is talking about is hearing a difference with a sheilded 75 Ohm coaxial standard cable vs using a regular stereo interconnect like you pictured. As he says, at these very short lengths the difference should be minimal or inaudible. The plug pictured is a TRS plug (Tip, Ring, Sleeve). The Tip acts as the signal, the Ring acts as the ground and the Sleeve is ignored because there is no pin in the jack to make contact. The single ring plug is a TS mono plug that just has the Tip for the signal and the Sleeve for the ground. Same connection as the TRS plug in this application because, again, the sleeve is ignored on the TRS plug.

At these very short lengths you shouldn't hear any noise or feedback using a regular stereo interconnect.

I showed you it works well in this post that you replied to:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7785#post_12198631

The cable is dirt cheap so if it doesn't work you won't be out much and can order a proper coaxial cable for peace of mind if you want, but I heard no difference between the two.


----------



## x RELIC x

jonnymooshoo said:


> This reviewer seemed to prefer the Fiio X7 compared to the mojo with DSD playback. Does anyone else have a comparison?
> 
> http://youtu.be/Nev7BYpYUfc




I had both at the same time and I can see how the reviewer thinks this way. I think the X7 is a great sounding device, but the Mojo is simply more technically superior in reproducing the music IMO. Better detail and more natural timbre from the Mojo. The X7 has a much wider, almost holographic soundstage, and is very detailed in its own right, just not as good as the Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> What shigzeo is talking about is hearing a difference with a sheilded 75 Ohm coaxial standard cable vs using a regular stereo interconnect like you pictured. As he says, at these very short lengths the difference should be minimal or inaudible. The plug pictured is a TRS plug (Tip, Ring, Sleeve). The Tip acts as the signal, the Ring acts as the ground and the Sleeve is ignored because there is no pin in the jack to make contact. The single ring plug is a TS mono plug that just has the Tip for the signal and the Sleeve for the ground. Same connection as the TRS plug in this application because, again, the sleeve is ignored on the TRS plug.
> 
> At these very short lengths you shouldn't hear any noise or feedback using a regular stereo interconnect.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for your patience with an idiot like me. 

What should a coaxial cable look like thst I can use between dx80 and mojo 
Like this? 



This black cable came with dx80


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Thank you so much for your patience with an idiot like me.
> 
> What should a coaxial cable look like thst I can use between dx80 and mojo
> Like this?
> ...




That's a coaxial 3.5mm to RCA adaptor. You need 3.5mm to 3.5mm. You can use an RCA to 3.5mm adaptor with that cable posted just recently here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7920#post_12204449


If you want a proper 75 Ohm coaxial cable specifically for the DX80 to the Mojo you can have one made, like this one:

http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html


Or just use what you've posted. It works and is much cheaper.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

jonnymooshoo said:


> I'm new to this hobby so maybe you guys can help me out. I'm reading a review of the iBasso dx80 paired with the chord mojo. The reviewer says:
> 
> "Now I have tried using the Chord Mojo with other devices like an iPhone 6S Plus or Huawei G8 but the DX80 and Chord Mojo produce knock out punches. Using this combo is like rediscovering your albums!"
> 
> ...


 

 You are not missing anything.
  
 I have made a hobby out of using my Note 4 and trying to find a very good sounding and powerful low profile amp/dac and have gone through many. I would put my unit up against anything.
 Period.
 In the portable arena my very light and very large screen device can punch with anything that can go in a pocket.
  
 Folks use more expensive hosts for many reasons...they own another thing, they are comfortable with it's gui and on and on but it is not needed.  Folks who insist otherwise without some qualifier like "IMO" or "YMMV" are reaching and overstating.
  
 My Note is in Airplane mode and has no sim card and was rooted and de-bloated for the purpose of being a host.
 If you do have a regular phone with lots of noise from cell/wifi etc...then that may be another story i cannot speak to. Then indeed, YMMV, etc etc
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..I dunno really.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> That's a coaxial 3.5mm to RCA adaptor. You need 3.5mm to 3.5mm. You can use an RCA to 3.5mm adaptor with that cable posted just recently here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7920#post_12204449
> 
> ...




I watched a video on moon audio and he explained at the end (mojo connection video) that the toslink offered better sound, 

What toslink cable do I need for it to work with dx80? 

How does one of those look like? Is it toslink on one end and 3.5m on the other? Or how?


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I watched a video on moon audio and he explained at the end (mojo connection video) that the toslink offered better sound,
> 
> What toslink cable do I need for it to work with dx80?
> 
> How does one of those look like? Is it toslink on one end and 3.5m on the other? Or how?




Better in the sense that it won't pick up EMI / noise / interference.

http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html


Yes, TOSlink on the Mojo end and 3.5mm on the dx80 end.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Better in the sense that it won't pick up EMI / noise / interference.
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html
> 
> ...




Thank you sir, I appreciate your patience and extensive well detailed help to deal with the forums biggest idiot, me. 

Now I'm trying to look for a very short (For stacking) toslink to 3.5m cable that is less than 30$. 

And guess what... Of course an idiot like me can't find it


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Thank you sir, I appreciate your patience and extensive well detailed help to deal with the forums biggest idiot, me.
> 
> Now I'm trying to look for a very short (For stacking) toslink to 3.5m cable that is less than 30$.
> 
> And guess what... Of course an idiot like me can't find it




Please, no one is an idiot.. 

The problem with optical is you really need to pay for quality or it will likely drop out or not have the bandwidth to play up to 24/192. With optical you really do get what you pay for. There is also Sys Concept located in Canada that's a little cheaper:

http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349


Honestly, connecting with coaxial using the cable you have should be fine for you initially and I bet you'll love it. If you want to save for the optical cable then you have something to 'upgrade' to.


----------



## georgelai57

naivesound said:


> Thank you sir, I appreciate your patience and extensive well detailed help to deal with the forums biggest idiot, me.
> 
> Now I'm trying to look for a very short (For stacking) toslink to 3.5m cable that is less than 30$.
> 
> And guess what... Of course an idiot like me can't find it



For a cheap and fast solution, or as a spare so as not to waste the one that came with your DX80, add one of these couple-of-bucks adapters to the RCA end of your DX80 cable. Then take your time to find your more esoteric custom cable.


----------



## gavinfabl

georgelai57 said:


> For a cheap and fast solution, or as a spare so as not to waste the one that came with your DX80, add one of these couple-of-bucks adapters to the RCA end of your DX80 cable. Then take your time to find your more esoteric custom cable.




Got a link please


----------



## georgelai57

gavinfabl said:


> Got a link please


----------



## alan_g

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/35mm-gold-mono-plug-to-phono-socket-adapter-n86an


----------



## shigzeo

naivesound said:


> I see those cables both have 1 single black *band* on the insert part of each end.
> 
> I have this cable and it has 2 black *bands* on both ends.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't think so. Literally I have tested regular 3,5mm stereo interconnects through coaxial outs and ins to no deleterious effect. I'm sure something is off somewhere, but it may be so minor as to not register. I need to test it again.


----------



## shigzeo

x relic x said:


> Please, no one is an idiot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Please, idiots do exist. NaiveSound isn't one of them, but they do exist. 

 Naive: the advice given in the last two pages of this thread is really good. I hope you find a good solution.


----------



## faran

qafro said:


> Please can you stream Spotify app at 176k or 192k from iPhone 6s using that cable to mojo because on my MacBook I stream at 176k




Sorry but I don't use Spotify. I did try it originally but I thought their streaming quality was fixed and even on the premium service it was 320 kbit/s?


----------



## x RELIC x

faran said:


> Sorry but I don't use Spotify. I did try it originally but I thought their streaming quality was fixed and even on the premium service it was 320 kbit/s?




320 Kbps (Kilo Bits Per Second) is a measure of data size, not the same as Sampling Rate (which was being asked with the Mac), nor Bit Depth.


----------



## faran

x relic x said:


> 320 Kbps (Kilo Bits Per Second) is a measure of data size, not the same as Sampling Rate (which was being asked with the Mac), nor Bit Depth.




Ah sorry my mistake! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Mython

shigzeo said:


> Please, idiots do exist. NaiveSound isn't one of them, but they do exist.


 
  
  
 Please stop bullying me, Shigzeo!


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Please stop bullying me, Shigzeo!


 


 Lol but what about some of the real bullies? or wind-up merchants? on Head-Fi who sometimes disguise themselves as do-gooders, etc.


----------



## NaiveSound

Wow, how awsome, finally my search is at the end for now. Sounds absolutely amazing, clear, clean, wide, real. Compared to the dx80/dx90/ is no comparison, MOJO is amazing. Very musical, engaging and just sexy. 

Thank you all for your help, now just need a way to attach these 2 thingd for portability. Got a bicycle band on the way, but those come from China and take 1 month to get here. I wonder what else I can do to attach these 2 together. 

Sounds splendid on se846


----------



## Mython

_Back to being serious_...
  
  
  
 I'm surprised that I haven't yet seen _anyone_ using silicone sealant to safely glue their Mojo to their transport device.
  
 It bonds very strongly and invisibly, yet, when so-desired, can be easily peeled away without damaging the Mojo or the transport device.
  
 It's basically a perfect, safe, invisible, strong, removable, adhesive...
  
 www.amazon.co.uk/Bond--Transparent-Adhesive-Premium-Silicone/dp/B00BBIARNA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1451489510&sr=8-4&keywords=aquarium+silicone


----------



## barbes

georgelai57 said:


> Hello there. Again.
> So this is one way to get a digital signal out of a iPod Classic. That's interesting as I didn't know I could do that with my iPod Classics. What other (hopefully cheaper) way is there to do this?
> Cheers




The Cypherlabs Solo will give you a coax out from an iPod Classic.


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> _Back to being serious_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Um, hate to rain on the parade, but I wouldn't suggest using silicone sealant to adhere pieces of gear together, unless you want them to stay attached for a very long time. I used to be an engineer for one of the biggest silicone manufacturers in the world and while silicone is safe, clear and strong, it is not easily removable. 100% silicone sealants are what attached the glass panels to the sides of skyscrapers afterall. Some surfaces allow you to remove silicone, but those same surfaces would also therefore not be good for adhesion. I'd stick with (sorry for the pun) bands or velcro. Cheers


----------



## Mython

mscott58 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > _Back to being serious_...
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I take your point, but I'm also very familiar with the stuff, having used it countless times, over the years, for personal items, model-making, and professional kitchen-fitting.
  
  
 i wouldn't recommend _entirely_ coating the available mating surface, but 4 small dobs (_or_ a *thin* continuous bead) can do a great job without causing problems. Applied correctly, it can be carefully _*peeled*_ away, when required, provided it has been used in small amounts. I agree that problems could certainly arise if too large a bonding surface has been used, or inappropriate seperation method used.
  
 I seriously do not feel that silicone poses greater risks than self-adhesive velcro, or double-sided sticky tape, or even rubber band (eventual wear-&-tear of slightly-rubbing surfaces. etc.). _All _stacking options have a small degree or risk, in one way or another.
  
 Each to their own


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> *Back to being serious.*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have used a thin foam based double sided tape - a small bit at each of the 3 corners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mython, is this your dog and do you have a valid dog license to be roaming the streets?


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> Mython, is this your dog and do you have a valid dog license to be roaming the streets?


 
  
  
 No, that Akita is not mine - he belongs to a neighbour, and I managed to get a restraining order against him, so I can walk to the shops in peace, without being accosted!


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> I take your point, but I'm also very familiar with the stuff, having used it countless times, over the years, for personal items, model-making, and professional kitchen-fitting.
> 
> 
> i wouldn't recommend _entirely_ coating the available mating surface, but 4 small dobs (_or_ a *thin* continuous bead) can do a great job without causing problems. Applied correctly, it can be carefully _*peeled*_ away, when required, provided it has been used in small amounts. I agree that problems could certainly arise if too large a bonding surface has been used, or inappropriate seperation method used.
> ...


 
 True, a smaller surface area will pose less of a risk, but then also have less adhesive strength. My worry is that depending on the surface you might need to scrape the silicone off as if it gets good adhesion and the silicone itself isn't as strong as the bond it won't simply peel off. If you have to scrape it off then you will risk scratching the surface. And how strong it bonds depends on the surface material and also how clean the surface is. The trick with silicone sealants is not the rubber itself, but the curing technology (how it "dries") and the specialty chemicals compounded in that create better adhesive bonds with different surfaces. Our R&D guys spent decades perfecting these two elements. 
  
 Regarding the band method, I suggest placing a thin piece of rubber between the two units to protect them from rubbing together. A soft enough piece of rubber will also keep them from sliding against each other, which makes the banding approach more effective. Maybe not surprisingly I use a sheet of cured silicone rubber! Here's where I got mine - http://www.ebay.com/itm/131335778460?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> No, that Akita is not mine - he belongs to a neighbour, and I managed to get a *restraining order* against him, so I can walk to the shops in peace, without being accosted!


 
  
 What a coincidence, my wife has a restraining order against another mojo being brought into our house.
  
 She never knows what I might drag in after a few pints out with the guys after work.


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > No, that Akita is not mine - he belongs to a neighbour, and I managed to get a *restraining order* against him, so I can walk to the shops in peace, without being accosted!
> ...


 
  
  
 Seems there's quite a lot of male head-fiers cheating on their wives, this Christmas, by having secret liasons with audio gear!:
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/1155#post_12206700


----------



## NaiveSound

What woukd be the best way to have these stay nicely together


----------



## alan_g

naivesound said:


> What woukd be the best way to have these stay nicely together


 

 big o rings from the d.i.y store


----------



## NaiveSound

alan_g said:


> big o rings from the d.i.y store




What is a DIY store? Where is it at?


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> alan_g said:
> 
> 
> > big o rings from the d.i.y store
> ...


 
  
 DIY means Do It Yourself - in other words, home improvements. Places like Lowes, B&Q, Home Depot, Walmart, etc.
  
 From the Third post in the thread - you will find the following links, for stacking methods, and where to obtain necessary materials:
  
  
*To stack Mojo with your chosen device, you can use:*

Large _O-rings_ from an automotive spares supplier (or _these_, although they may not last very long)
Specialist _cycling silicone band_
_Silicone wristbands_
_Sticky back velcro_ (may leave sticky residue on devices, in the event of trying to remove it entirely)
Double-sided self-adhesive foam (may leave sticky residue on devices, in the event of wishing to remove it entirely) If you use _single-sided_, you'll still need silicone bands as well
_Cured silicone_ (just like single-sided foam, this will need silicone bands, as well)
Thin bead of silicone sealant (warning: don't use this method unless you are familiar with how silicone can be removed correctly)
  
  
 Alternatively, you could use a Pelican/Otter case:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6675#post_12152846
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6660#post_12152174
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5940#post_12114898
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4695#post_12067758
  
  
 or a soft case:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6720#post_12154663
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6660#post_12152262


----------



## NaiveSound

Been listening to dx80 with mojo for hours, I love the sound, non fatiguing, super clear and real 

However 

When I press forward or backward to go from one song to the other from my dx80, the Mojo makes a clicking/popping sound and it sometimes hurts my ears... I don't like that, how can I stop that...


----------



## zeddun

Anybody have a good recommendation for a short cable solution for using the Mojo with my iPhone 6s?  The Apple CCK and the USB cable that came with the Mojo seem a little too long for stacking and portable use.    Thanks.


----------



## Mython

zeddun said:


> Anybody have a good recommendation for a short cable solution for using the Mojo with my iPhone 6s?  The Apple CCK and the USB cable that came with the Mojo seem a little too long for stacking and portable use.    Thanks.


 
  
 Have you read the thread title?


----------



## singleended58

zeddun said:


> Anybody have a good recommendation for a short cable solution for using the Mojo with my iPhone 6s?  The Apple CCK and the USB cable that came with the Mojo seem a little too long for stacking and portable use.    Thanks.




Lavricables from Latvia. It cost $100.


----------



## AudioBear

+1  Have one on order.
  
 there's also supposed to be a FiiO L-19 coming but it isn't in the USA yet.\
  
 and there's http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main
  
 I have one of these on order too.


----------



## gssjr

I'm using Audirvana Plus 2 trial on Late 2013 15" MacBook Pro (Mac OS X El Capitan 10.11.3 Beta) with Chord Mojo and I get random cuts in audio during playback. Mostly happens at beginning song after a few seconds but also happens at any point in the track. Help? System optimizer feature didn't seam to help.
  
 My settings:
  
 Native DSD Capability: DSD over PCM standard 1.0 (according to user manual)
 All other settings are default settings:
 Exclusive access mode on
 Direct Mode on
 Integer Mode: Mode 1 on


----------



## secretplayer

Hi. I have just bought my mojo and been trying to test/work with it but with problem: whichever song sample rate chosen, the light indicator remains at the red light in 44KHz (even the song isn't suppose to) -  i.e. downloaded a sample song in DSD 64 and 96KHz format, however my mojo is still showing the red light in 44KHz. Please help!! 
  
 My current connection is using Laptop(Win10) and headphone via USB. There is sound but the sample rate only shows 44khz red light only. I have already downloaded the foobar 2000; also added the DSD plug in for the software; have switched the mojo into line mode. Is this correct?
  
 Please help!! Many thanks!


----------



## Torq

secretplayer said:


> Hi. I have just bought my mojo and been trying to test/work with it but with problem: whichever song sample rate chosen, the light indicator remains at the red light in 44KHz (even the song isn't suppose to) -  i.e. downloaded a sample song in DSD 64 and 96KHz format, however my mojo is still showing the red light in 44KHz. Please help!!
> 
> My current connection is using Laptop(Win10) and headphone via USB. There is sound but the sample rate only shows 44khz red light only. I have already downloaded the foobar 2000; also added the DSD plug in for the software; have switched the mojo into line mode. Is this correct?
> 
> Please help!! Many thanks!


 
  
 If you're using DirectSound output, which is, I believe, the default for Foobar 2000, then your DAC is going to show the sample rate as setup in the Windows Sounds/Mixer settings (Windows will up/downsample any audio to the setting you have here, which is generally something you want to avoid).  You'll need to use WASAPI or ASIO to get your system to output at the native file rate.
  
 Have you installed the Windows drivers for the Mojo from Chord?
  
 Once you have, you should be able to select ASIO as the output mode in Foobar 2000 and you should be set.


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> Been listening to dx80 with mojo for hours, I love the sound, non fatiguing, super clear and real
> 
> However
> 
> When I press forward or backward to go from one song to the other from my dx80, the Mojo makes a clicking/popping sound and it sometimes hurts my ears... I don't like that, how can I stop that...


 
  
  
 I suspect this is more likely to be related to the functioning of the DX80 than the Mojo. Have you asked the same question in one of the DX80 threads?


----------



## audi0nick128

Hi there ,
My Mojo arrived today, and I am having some issues and questions.
I am using the Mojo with my Asus padfone s via USB. I wanted to be extra smart and use a hard OTG adapter with USB female so I could use a jitterbug.(dont have one yet, so no impressions)
I have experienced disconnections via playback, and since I read the Faq now, I think the adapter / cable combination is the reason. 
I read that Audio Technica makes a good 0.15m OTG micro USB cable.
Also still interested in the jitterbug implementation, maybe with another short micro USB to USB female cable instead of the adapter...and then I will get the Curious Hugo link . 
Did anyone try eather of this or does anyone know if the jitterbug would work. 

Please notice that this is my first post, also I am from germany...so please be gracious


----------



## Jawed

secretplayer said:


> I have already downloaded the foobar 2000; also added the DSD plug in for the software; have switched the mojo into line mode. Is this correct?



In Foobar on the File menu choose Preferences. Inside the dialog that shows up, click on the symbol that looks like this:

 > 

next to the word Playback. This expands the Playback section. In there click on the section called Output.

Now, just under the word Device over in the right-hand section, click on the drop down list. Inside that list choose the option "WASAPI (event) : Digital Output (Chord Async USB 44.1KHz-384KHz)".

I also recommend that you set the buffer length to 2000 ms. You can set the Output Data Format to 24 bit.

All of this only works if you have installed the driver for Windows.


----------



## nigel801

Has anyone tried Mojo with Hifiman HE500 need to know if it can drive efficiently and get some feedback on SQ, also compared to Lhlabs Xfi how does it sound, if it can drive HE500 close to Xfi than I will sell my Xfi, go1k and DF1.2 to fund mojo ☺


----------



## NaiveSound

Does mojo project dsd music better then flac 44.1?


----------



## hortibob

Hello all,
  
 apologies if this has been brought up before, but I have experienced a few dropouts in playback when using the mojo via USB with the supplied cable.
  
 I've been listening to ALAC files via iTunes on a macbook pro.
  
 Is this a common problem and could it be related to the supplied cable? Or something else entirely.
  
 Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## imattersuk

hortibob said:


> Hello all,
> 
> apologies if this has been brought up before, but I have experienced a few dropouts in playback when using the mojo via USB with the supplied cable.
> 
> ...


 
 Check midi setup and ensure it isn't set to something ridiculously high, try 192. For some reason mine by default was set at 768 and I had the same issue.


----------



## GreenBow

hortibob said:


> Hello all,
> 
> apologies if this has been brought up before, but I have experienced a few dropouts in playback when using the mojo via USB with the supplied cable.
> 
> ...


 

 Post 2 here explains one person's problems caused by cable. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread


----------



## hortibob

Thank you both for the fast replies,
  
 I checked midi setup and it was set to the highest, I've now changed it and hopefully that will resolve the issue.
  
 As far as cables go, are there any good alternatives people have found?
  
 Mojo has just cut out again whilst typing this damn! Really frustrating.


----------



## imattersuk

hortibob said:


> Thank you both for the fast replies,
> 
> I checked midi setup and it was set to the highest, I've now changed it and hopefully that will resolve the issue.
> 
> ...


 
 Disconnect after changing settings and reboot the Macbook.
  
 I have this cable, big improvement over the standard cable.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb/reviews/14610


----------



## Uyski

hortibob said:


> Thank you both for the fast replies,
> 
> I checked midi setup and it was set to the highest, I've now changed it and hopefully that will resolve the issue.
> 
> ...


 
 Try checking if it's the USB cable.
 Connect it to the charger port, and have the white LED light up.
 Try wiggling the cable and see if the LED goes off. If it does, it's probably the USB cable.
 My supplied cable acted liked like this, changing to to another worked.


----------



## hortibob

Again, thank you for the quick replies.
  
 I've restarted the computer so will now wait and see.
  
 I must admit, I like the look of the QED cable, 0.3 seems a sensible length as well.
  
 Did you notice a sound quality improvement with this cable?
  
 Thanks


----------



## imattersuk

hortibob said:


> Again, thank you for the quick replies.
> 
> I've restarted the computer so will now wait and see.
> 
> ...


 
 Big improvement yes, worth a try, you can always return it if you don't feel there's any benefit


----------



## kazz

@*ryanedmunds*
  
 yeah man, i own oppo pm3 and pairing it with mojo...believe me...wow....mojo really elevate the sound of pm3, here's my impression :
 pm3 direct with iphone 5 :
 -its allready good
 -low pronounce, but lack of thump impact
 -mid good
 -high good, detail retrieval not so good
 -sound stage not to wide
  
 pm3 direct with oppo find 7a (android phone):
 -because of onboard dac chip inside oppo find7a, it just sounds ok
 -low, i found it really flat, no to pronounced
 -mid, a bit blurry
 -high, a bit harsh
 -sound stage felt intimate
  
 pm3 combo with mojo, (iphone 5, oppo find7a) now, thats what magic happened :
 pm3 become really really alive,
 -low, wow, controlled, you can feel the punch impact, thumping effect (not basshead type of bass)
 -mid, wow, u can hear the singer really breathe the air, swallowed their sulliva , vocals just really alive and great
 -high, superbs, the detail retrieval really greats, so smooth
 -soundstage felt a bit wider and had a great sense of 3d depth like
 -blacker background, clean
  
 so, its really worth it (combo with mojo)
 nice job Chord


----------



## kazz

kazz said:


> @*ryanedmunds*
> 
> yeah man, i own oppo pm3 and pairing it with mojo...believe me...wow....mojo really elevate the sound of pm3, here's my impression :
> pm3 direct with iphone 5 :
> ...


 

 oh, i forgot to mention, on iphone 5 i was using neutron player, as for android i am using usb audio player pro
  
 have a nice day folks


----------



## sabloke

My Mojo running a bit hot during my jog moments ago. Summer here down under, so it might be the ambient temperature causing it? Only 40C today, lucky humidity is single digits...


----------



## Currawong

gssjr said:


> I'm using Audirvana Plus 2 trial on Late 2013 15" MacBook Pro (Mac OS X El Capitan 10.11.3 Beta) with Chord Mojo and I get random cuts in audio during playback. Mostly happens at beginning song after a few seconds but also happens at any point in the track. Help? System optimizer feature didn't seam to help.
> 
> My settings:
> 
> ...


 
  
 The problem you may be having is that you're running a Beta version of OSX. I don't recommend this as anything could be broken in the build that could screw up Audirvana Plus. Unless you absolutely need to for software development, I recommend that you do NOT run betas of OSX.
  


naivesound said:


> Does mojo project dsd music better then flac 44.1?


 
  
 The Mojo's tech makes DSD irrelevant. You don't need DSD. Stick with regular PCM (normal CD quality or high-res) files with the Mojo.
  


hortibob said:


> Hello all,
> 
> apologies if this has been brought up before, but I have experienced a few dropouts in playback when using the mojo via USB with the supplied cable.
> 
> ...


 
  
 In Audio Midi Set-up, also make sure that system alert sounds are not being sent to the Mojo. Click on the *speaker* output, then either right-click or click on the gear wheel settings below and select _"Play alerts and sound effects through this device."_  
  
 The sample rate you should set should be the same as the music you are playing, eg: If CD quality, then 44.1. Having the system re-sample the music is a very bad idea.  There are quite a few "audiophile" players that will automatically switch the sample rate for you if you have high-res music.
  
 If you are still getting drop-outs, try using a USB hub between the Mac and the Mojo. The newer Macs have USB 3 ports that sometimes aren't stable with audio devices.


----------



## NaiveSound

Dx80 performs well with mojo, really was Looking for a little more detail retrieval, 
It sounds nice coming out of the note 5,qbout the same as dx80, however I don't understand why it sounds a little worse coming from dx90 (all used) a normal short stereo cable (coax) 

I thought that the Mojo will play good no matter what you feed it due to the Mojo convention and amping... 

I'm more confused then ever 

I love the Mojo, defiently a keeper, however I feel something is missing (maybe a little more detail) or (punch) engaging... Idk


----------



## Currawong

@naivesound What headphones are you using?


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> Dx80 performs well with mojo, really was Looking for a little more detail retrieval,
> It sounds nice coming out of the note 5,qbout the same as dx80, however I don't understand why it sounds a little worse coming from dx90 (all used) a normal short stereo cable (coax)
> 
> I thought that the Mojo will play good no matter what you feed it due to the Mojo convention and amping...
> ...




The way the mojo was designed-it shouldnt matter what source and I suspect the differences heard are largely in your head. I don't think there is another Portable DAC with the resolution of the mojo, if it's in the song-you'll hear it with mojo assuming your headphones are good as well.


----------



## NaiveSound

currawong said:


> @naivesound What headphones are you using?




Shure se846, used with white filters and blue modded. Filters (trying to. Get some. Detailed treble) and while that is present, I'm looking for more engaging *fun* yet sparkling clear sound


----------



## mscott58

naivesound said:


> Shure se846, used with white filters and blue modded. Filters (trying to. Get some. Detailed treble) and while that is present, I'm looking for more engaging *fun* yet sparkling clear sound


 
 If you're looking for this in something that is also portable and under $1K (or much more) I think you'll have a very hard time doing better than the Mojo. Cheers


----------



## NaiveSound

I would love for someone that has both the Mojo and dx80 or dx90, to compare between them all to the Mojo to, I just want to hear someone else's description of the sound in comparison to dx80 or dx90 (depending on FW)


----------



## Nikonkit

I used AK120 optical, LG G3 USB and DX80 coxial (one copper and the other silver cable) input to the mojo, they are sounded different but the silver coxial connection is detailed enough to my ear with the Shure SE846 with the while nozzle. The AK120 is clean but lacks the flesh that I like and the LG USB has a smaller soundstage, I am keen to see what the USB connection from the newer DAPs like Pioneer or Onkyo is like.


----------



## shigzeo

nikonkit said:


> I used AK120 optical, LG G3 USB and DX80 coxial (one copper and the other silver cable) input to the mojo, they are sounded different but the silver coxial connection is detailed enough to my ear with the Shure SE846 with the while nozzle. The AK120 is clean but lacks the flesh that I like and the LG USB has a smaller soundstage, I am keen to see what the USB connection from the newer DAPs like Pioneer or Onkyo is like.


 

 Before making a factual claim like you are, it would be nice to preface it with "I think", or a bit of background. For instance, you could say whether or not your volume matched (not by ear, but by external testing equipment or a voltage meter) between the different connections/sources into the MOJO. It would also be nice if you would tell us if you listened to the same songs/albums/genres/headphones, and for how long. Did you do this back to back, or did you do it over a long period of time? Was this done sighted or blind? Did you do it in batches to determine if the differences you observed were part of an emotional peak, or not? 

 Until (and even after) you answer any of the above, you have a subjective claim that can mislead a lot of people. It would be very nice, and polite, even, if instead of bold claims, you added an "I think" or "it is my opinion that" especially in lieu of properly testing equipment.


----------



## shigzeo

mscott58 said:


> If you're looking for this in something that is also portable and under $1K (or much more) I think you'll have a very hard time doing better than the Mojo. Cheers


 

 I'll go one step further: Mojo is the link that can absolutely transform an iPod touch or similar device into a system more powerful and accurate than the most expensive DAP on the planet. And, it keeps its gapless playback.

 EDIT: before I get called out for my factual claim (it would be fair to call me out), let me explain. Under identical test situations (volume matched, using industry-available test waves) and a standard set of earphones (I've not converted to using resistors, which I should do), Mojo outputs a more stable signal than any high-end DAP across the board. At times that signal is bested by a certain DAP or DAC, but overall, among battery-powered devices, and especially when added to a portable system with gapless playback, it represents the current pinnacle of performance. Before completing a single test, I ensured my test setup (not professional, but good enough for what I do) performed within acceptable outliers, which means that it cleaves to earlier metrics which I now consider testable standards. If the system does not, or if other anomalies occur before I begin testing, I troubleshoot until it conforms to the standards.

 As evidence, I submit:

RMAA: AK380
RMAA: XP-D1
RMAA: XDP-100R
RMAA: Sony NW-ZX2
RMAA: Mojo (from iPhone 6)


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

shigzeo said:


> Before making a factual claim like you are, it would be nice to preface it with "I think",


 
  Holy crap....you are my brother from another mother. I say this all the time.
  
 BTW I found a working OTG mini to mini here in Japan if you need one.


----------



## Nikonkit

Are you serious? This is a hobby site not high court. But you are want to know I can tell you I listen to the same song with another friend who came to the same opinion, everyone has different ears and all claims here are subjective.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

nikonkit said:


> Are you serious? This is a hobby site not high court. But you are want to know I can tell you I listen to the same song with another friend who came to the same opinion, everyone has different ears and all claims here are subjective.


 
 Not all claims are subjective and some folks unfortunately take a sentence and then spend lots of money and then return saying they read ______ was _______.
 With a grain of salt should be the second warning on Head Fi after sorry about your wallet.
  
 I get what you are saying but my PM box is filled with people who were not in control of themselves, gullible, easily influenced and fell victim to what looked like smart folks talking with authority about some of the most subjective parts of this hobby.....so it happens...a lot.


----------



## shigzeo

nikonkit said:


> Are you serious? This is a hobby site not high court. But you are want to know I can tell you I listen to the same song with another friend who came to the same opinion, everyone has different ears and all claims here are subjective.


 

 Of course it's not a high court. It doesn't have to be. If we both look at the same sky and you see blue and I see green, there is a problem. If I am colourblind, we reference that. If a truth exists, e.g., that Mojo sounds different from two different sources, or cables, it can be tabulated. But in order to properly tabulate anything, you have to level all variables. A raise of volume by 0,5 decibels is enough to elicit a different response. Raise it further, but not of bounds for what is considered 'similar' and you get a wider/starker difference. 

 Thus, saying that sound is different is probably true, but is it down to it volume differences? Is it down to the cable? If you can't differentiate one over the other, you are like the person unaware that they are colour blind but then making a factual and universal claim over the colour of the sky.


----------



## headwhacker

nikonkit said:


> Are you serious? This is a hobby site not high court. But you are want to know I can tell you I listen to the same song with another friend who came to the same opinion, everyone has different ears and all claims here are subjective.


 
  
 Stating a claim is different from stating an opinion. Which is just what @shigzeo is implying. Nobody questions your opinion about what you or your friend is hearing.


----------



## NZtechfreak

nikonkit said:


> Are you serious? This is a hobby site not high court. But you are want to know I can tell you I listen to the same song with another friend who came to the same opinion, everyone has different ears and all claims here are subjective.




I think he's serious. 

I agree with him, things like volume-matching are important, if you want to make the most accurate comparisons (and even there I'm still cautious to mention my own personal tastes, genre selections, hearing loss etc). Your friend drawing the same conclusion doesn't necessarily corroborate yours, for example if there was a volume difference most listeners would rate the louder playback to have better sound quality.


----------



## headwhacker

nztechfreak said:


> I think he's serious.
> 
> I agree with him, things like volume-matching are important, if you want to make the most accurate comparisons (and even there I'm still cautious to mention my own personal tastes, genre selections, hearing loss etc). Your friend drawing the same conclusion doesn't necessarily corroborate yours, for example if there was a volume difference most listeners would rate the louder playback to have better sound quality.


 
  
 Exactly, not easy to do if you are comparing it from an audio shop. But volume difference contributes the biggest (IMO) in perceived differences at least in amps and dacs even with sighted tests.


----------



## rkt31

I have tried encoding dsd64 as dop as 24bit 176khz flac in foobar. it plays through dap and blu Ray player and recognized by Hugo. can dsd128 be decoded into 24bit 176khz flac or higher sample rate than 176khz is required ?


----------



## Vorgode

Guys, I tried google to no avail. Anyone tried or know if Mojo works with BlackBerry Passport via OTG?
  
 Thanks


----------



## 397324

Hi
  
 Has anyone got a FiiO X5ii and a Mojo combination?
  
 I use a FiiO E12A amp and Shure SRH 1540 headphones with my X5ii and wondered what improvements to expect from upgrading to the Mojo. 
  
 I was thinking about selling both FiiO units and getting a Questyle QP1R Dap, but apparently it doesn't work in DAC only mode, which is important to me so I can play FLAC files on my laptop using Foobar.
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## shigzeo

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone got a FiiO X5ii and a Mojo combination?
> 
> ...


 

 Lieven at Headfonia has both. I have an X3ii and Mojo. I've not tried them together.


----------



## x RELIC x

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone got a FiiO X5ii and a Mojo combination?
> 
> ...




I've used the X5ii with the Mojo and it sounds like a Mojo. Not much more to it than that. As a transport the X5ii worked well for me. The upgrade is significant in driving power and resolution, but at the same time musicality (of course IMO - and many others as well!). On a technical level there is no contest between the X5ii/e12A combo and the Mojo... The Mojo wins.

Edit: I should add that the biggest challenge pairing the X5ii with the Mojo is the non-standard coaxial jack. You need to purchase a custom made cable with the proper wiring for the shared coaxial / Line Out jack....

This is not optimal.


----------



## 397324

Hi
  
 Thanks for the replies. I know about the non-standard three band coaxial jack. There is someone on this forum who makes then for a very reasonable price.
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## x RELIC x

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I know about the non-standard three band coaxial jack. There is someone on this forum who makes then for a very reasonable price.
> 
> ...




I believe member derGabe has made a few. Try giving him a PM.


----------



## Currawong

@Shigzeo Thankfully it is easy to volume match inputs on the Mojo by simply not switching it off or changing the volume setting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 There is a possibility given that optical doesn't carry noise and coax and USB potentially can that the different inputs could sound slightly different. They certainly did to me on the Hugo. This is unlikely to be something that can be shown clearly using RMAA through a sound card or common ADC. I'd love to own, or have access to a 'scope and suitable measurement gear and see if what we're hearing couldn't be figured out. I've seen the square waves showing reflections from non-75 Ohm cables being used posted by others, for example, but that hasn't been connected to anything anyone heard. 
  
 Anyhow, the basic gist of things is that in the absence of hard data people are relegated to testing stuff out and using what they feel sounds best to them.


----------



## Andykong

With new firmware v3.0, Cayin N5 can now support DoP (upto DSD64) on its coaxial output, we have tested the function today with a Mojo and it works fine.

16 bits 44.1 kHz


24 bits 96 kHz


24 bits 192 kHz


1 bit 2.822 MHz (DSD64)



The coaxial cable is a custom make 3.5mm TS to 3.5mm TS from a small taobao workshop, very low cost but inconvenient to oversee uses unfortunately.



The combo really works fine functionally, plug and play and lock at the signal instantly all the time. Sound quality is also superb and one of our colleague even make a phone call to his regular shop immediately checking out the "friendly" price he can get, lets hope he can find out at such a short notice before the long weekend.


----------



## monkoosbob0

shigzeo said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're looking for this in something that is also portable and under $1K (or much more) I think you'll have a very hard time doing better than the Mojo. Cheers
> ...




In those reviews of the Mojo the reviewer mentions an audible hiss, is this a known issue with this DAC/Amp? Will I have issues with sensitive CIEMs?


----------



## taz23

Andykong, is it the same for Cayin N6? Thanks.


----------



## Andykong

taz23 said:


> Andykong, is it the same for Cayin N6? Thanks.




Only N5 for the moment, N6 DOP firmware is on the way, will update the N6 thread as soon as it is ready.


----------



## Mimouille

andykong said:


> Only N5 for the moment, N6 DOP firmware is on the way, will update the N6 thread as soon as it is ready.


Nice combo, but isn't it a bit of a waste to use the Mojo with the N5 who has such a great DAC?


----------



## headwhacker

currawong said:


> @Shigzeo Thankfully it is easy to volume match inputs on the Mojo by simply not switching it off or changing the volume setting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 While USB and COAX are prone to noise  compared to Optical, the signal transmitted between a USB device and Mojo is still digital. A series of 1s and 0s when interpreted by the device before it is sent to Mojo must be the exact data when it is received by Mojo. Of course it's not 100% correct all the time that is why things like error correction exist.
  
 With the technology inside Hugo I doubt these errors are relevant. I believe, the problem comparing optical and USB inputs of Mojo is that the devices are different. USB devices are usually Android/IOS device which may interrupt with the music player app and manifest as a series of clicks and pops.
  
 However, difference reported in soundstage, details or bass would require IMO a shift in the interpreted analog signal which is highly unlikely because Mojo must interpret the same digital data to the exact analog signal all the time.
  
 I don't know any device/transport that has all 3 digital outputs but sources being used to compare the 3 digital inputs of Mojo are also different. It's possible the difference is due to the transport used and not the inputs in Mojo.


----------



## shigzeo

monkoosbob0 said:


> In those reviews of the Mojo the reviewer mentions an audible hiss, is this a known issue with this DAC/Amp? Will I have issues with sensitive CIEMs?


 

 I need to update the 'review'. The RMAA article was done with a hissy Mojo. The one I eventually purchased doesn't hiss much at all.


----------



## Currawong

headwhacker said:


> I don't know any device/transport that has all 3 digital outputs but sources being used to compare the 3 digital inputs of Mojo are also different. It's possible the difference is due to the transport used and not the inputs in Mojo.


 

 I'd speculate that in a similar way to how people can mis-interpret brightness as detail, the same might be happening on the effects of the noise on the eventual analog output. I don't think it has anything to do with error correction, but you might be right about the transport.  Once the new year is in, maybe Rob can post his input on the matter. It was discussed somewhat in the Hugo threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ideally we should just plug in whatever and not care too much about this, but like I said in the Vali 2 thread about tube rolling it, it's just one of those things that are part of the hobby for us regulars and something we play around with and discuss for fun.


----------



## Mython

Quote:


naivesound said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > @naivesound What headphones are you using?
> ...


 
  
  
 'Sparkling' treble does _not necessarily_ mean there is more detail being portrayed - it may actually relate to digital noise, so, when a DAC arrives on the market, that offers noise levels _*drastically*_ lower than existing designs, there is a possibility that the treble may be perceived by some people as sounding a bit 'smooth'.
  
 The following post, from the DAVE DAC thread, is interesting (see point # 1.):
  


rob watts said:


> Depth perception is indeed mostly down to the reverberant signal to direct sound signal ratio. But another important cue is due to HF absorption of the air, so brighter sounding sounds are perceived as closer. Quite how the brain determines that the frequency response of signal is degraded I don't know; perhaps the brain subtracts the frequency response of  reverberant to direct to get a another depth cure, or perhaps its simply bright sounds is inferred as being closer.
> 
> For sure, if the reverberant signal is attenuated or distorted with respect to the larger direct signal then depth perception suffers. Indeed, in all of my career of listening and then explaining the results of listening tests, small signal non-linearity is the only factor that I have correlated with depth perception. With noise shapers you get distortion of very small signals, in that signals below the noise shaper noise floor are lost and signals that approach the noise shaper noise floor have reduced amplitude. This is why fundamental linearity measurements are important, as they show the amplitude of small signals changing with level. Using FFT's with the result calibrated at -60.000 dB, then re run the test at -120 dB you check that the level is actually -120.000 dB (with results adjusted for noise). Using my Pulse Array DAC's you get pretty much perfect results (no consistent error). Conventional delta sigma have measurable errors, R2R DAC's have even more, as its impossible to match resistors accurately enough.
> 
> ...


 
  
 [updated later contribution from Rob]:
  


rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


 
  
  
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> angular mo said:
> 
> 
> > Two questions related to Rob Watts' comments on optical output as a source to the Mojo;
> ...


 
  
  
  
 And although mostly relevant to the DAVE DAC, some of the following holds true (to a lesser, but still significant, degree) for Mojo and Hugo:
  


rob watts said:


> Hugo and Dave don't use any kind of DAC chip, the analogue conversion is discrete using pulse array. The key benefit of pulse array - something I have not seen any other DAC technology achieve at all - is an analogue type distortion characteristic. By this I mean, as the signal gets smaller, the distortion gets smaller too. Indeed, I have posted before about Hugo's small signal performance - once you get to below -20 dBFS distortion disappears - no enharmonic, no harmonic distortion, and no noise floor modulation as the signal gets smaller. With Dave, it has even more remarkable performance - a noise floor that is measured at -180dB and is completely unchanged from 2.5v RMS output to no signal at all. And the benefit of an analogue character? Much smoother and more natural sound quality, with much better instrument separation and focus. Of course, some people like the sound of digital hardness - the aggression gets superficially confused with detail resolution - but it quickly tires with listening fatigue, and poor timbre variation, as all instruments sound hard, etched and up front. But if you like that sound, then fine, but its not for me.
> 
> On the digital filter front - original samples getting modified - actually the vast majority of FIR digital filters retain untouched the original samples, as they are known as half band filters. In this case, the coefficients are arranged so that one set is zero with one coefficient being 1, so the original sample is returned unchanged. The other set being used to create the new interpolated value. The key benefit of half band filters is that the computation is much easier, as nearly half the coefficients are zero, plus the filter can be folded so that the number of multiplications is a quarter of a non half band filter. When designing an audio DAC ASIC, the key part in terms of gate count is the multiplier, so reducing this gives a substantial improvement in die size, and hence cost. So traditional digital filters use a cascade of half band filters, each half band filter doubles up the oversampling - so a cascade of 3 half band filters will give you an 8 times over-sampled signal, with one sample being the unmodified original data. You can tell if the filter is like this as at FS/2 (22.05 kHz for CD) the attenuation is -6dB. The filters that are not like this are so called apodising filters, and my filter the WTA filter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jawed

Rob has a preference for optical on Hugo, but USB on Hugo TT. The difference between them is that TT has galvanic isolation. 

Mojo and Hugo don't use galvanic isolation as this would suck power out of the mobile device that they are connected to. You would drain the battery in your phone more rapidly if it had galvanic isolation.

TT, being for home use, doesn't care if it drains power from the device that's connected to its "USB HD" input.

The "USB SD" input on TT doesn't have galvanic isolation and is there for phones. It also works on Windows PCs that do not have the Chord driver installed.


----------



## joshk4

currawong said:


> I'd speculate that in a similar way to how people can mis-interpret brightness as detail, the same might be happening on the effects of the noise on the eventual analog output. I don't think it has anything to do with error correction, but you might be right about the transport.  Once the new year is in, maybe Rob can post his input on the matter. It was discussed somewhat in the Hugo threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree.
  
 I do find it ironic, that people who dissect other people and then lay their own claims that a 1 db increase is a "big" difference somewhat puzzles me (I do find it a bit inconsistent - is this not an opinion/claim as well?).
  
 I wonder to what length do these guys go through to make sure all variables are not factors (not sure if this is possible). i.e a/b testing, switch box, testing against pink noise (if they want to go to the extreme considering how important variables must be considered). In the end, I'm sure not all variables are considered, and so who has the right to make opinions?
  
 After all, the Chord Mojo was a product to allow the general public to enjoy great sound. Should Chord put a note for each buyer, to tell them you must have volumn matching, must have a switch box before you can justify your own opinion on whether the sound has improve compared to your mobile/laptop.


----------



## shigzeo

joshk4 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I do find it ironic, that people who dissect other people and then lay their own claims that a 1 db increase is a "big" difference somewhat puzzles me (I do find it a bit inconsistent).
> 
> ...


 

 Did I say 'big'? No, I said it was enough to elicit a repsonse. You are mis-representing what I said. Of course one cannot eliminate all 'variables', but before making bold claims such as the difference between cables or input methods, the least you can do is make sure the volumes are matched. And yes, because even small decibel differences can _elicit_ responses. As to the final argument: re: Chord taking responsibility for people's use of Mojo, of course not. That is silly. Of course you should decide what you like and what you dislike. But that never was the issue. The issue is making bold claims that have no practical method of falsifying. 
  
 I can say headphone A has more bass than headphone B and that bassheads should buy it. According to the logic you used to refute me (again, which you attacked with a straw man), that's the end of story. There is no reason to make sure that a statement conforms to truth. When you can't factually verify a statement, it is best to put in a disclaimer. An 'I think', a 'perhaps', or an 'appears'. But that is what we do in most of life. We try to be as honest as possible, and where we are not, be ready to accept correction, or add provisos to our statements. 

 Why is it that in Audio we can say whatever we want without the slightest attempt to conform to the rules etiquette or honesty?


----------



## joshk4

shigzeo said:


> Did I say 'big'? No, I said it was enough to elicit a repsonse. You are mis-representing what I said. Of course one cannot eliminate all 'variables', but before making bold claims such as the difference between cables or input methods, the least you can do is make sure the volumes are matched. And yes, because even small decibel differences can _elicit_ responses. As to the final argument: re: Chord taking responsibility for people's use of Mojo, of course not. That is silly. Of course you should decide what you like and what you dislike. But that never was the issue. The issue is making bold claims that have no practical method of falsifying.
> 
> I can say headphone A has more bass than headphone B and that bassheads should buy it. According to the logic you used to refute me (again, which you attacked with a straw man), that's the end of story. There is no reason to make sure that a statement conforms to truth. When you can't factually verify a statement, it is best to put in a disclaimer. An 'I think', a 'perhaps', or an 'appears'. But that is what we do in most of life. We try to be as honest as possible, and where we are not, be ready to accept correction, or add provisos to our statements.
> 
> Why is it that in Audio we can say whatever we want without the slightest attempt to conform to the rules etiquette or honesty?


 
  
 I never said you did


----------



## Mimouille

I completely concur with Shigzeo. When I was newer to this game, I took many comments at face value and was ill advised into certain purchases.

When I bought the Hugo, many claimed this source was clearly superior to that one, and when experiencing it myself, it made not a single difference to me. So for the Mojo, I will just trust my own ears.


----------



## joshk4

mimouille said:


> I completely concur with Shigzeo. When I was newer to this game, I took many comments at face value and was ill advised into certain purchases.
> 
> When I bought the Hugo, many claimed this source was clearly superior to that one, and when experiencing it myself, it made not a single difference to me. So for the Mojo, I will just trust my own ears.


 
  
 I too agree with him about it being peoples opinions.
  
 But for people to write that it is their opinion every comment, is superfluous.
  
 I'm not sure if audio gears are an exception to believing everyone's comment as definitive truth. If you do, than I'm not sure what to say really.
  
 Like you, trust your own ears is the best judgment. It is your ears after all.


----------



## headwhacker

currawong said:


> I'd speculate that in a similar way to how people can mis-interpret brightness as detail, the same might be happening on the effects of the noise on the eventual analog output. I don't think it has anything to do with error correction, but you might be right about the transport.  Once the new year is in, maybe Rob can post his input on the matter. It was discussed somewhat in the Hugo threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would not compare Mojo's input to Vali's tube rolling. First, they don't don't operate on the same domain. Second the input noise in Vali will have a larger impact on it's output as it is purely in analog domain. The noise in any of Mojo's input would have to be strong to flip a 1 to 0 or vice versa.


----------



## headwhacker

joshk4 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I do find it ironic, that people who dissect other people and then lay their own claims that a 1 db increase is a "big" difference somewhat puzzles me (I do find it a bit inconsistent - is this not an opinion/claim as well?).
> 
> ...


 
  
 1dB difference is perceivable to almost everyone - claim.
  
 Hugo's soundstage is bigger, wider than mojo - opinion
  
 Got the difference?
  


> I too agree with him about it being peoples opinions.
> 
> But for people to write that it is their opinion everyone comment, is superfluous.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nobody is asking you not to trust your ears. But if you know beforehand that the louder sounding amp will give it an advantage. Will you still going to rely only with your ears?


----------



## Currawong

headwhacker said:


> I would not compare Mojo's input to Vali's tube rolling. First, they don't don't operate on the same domain. Second the input noise in Vali will have a larger impact on it's output as it is purely in analog domain. The noise in any of Mojo's input would have to be strong to flip a 1 to 0 or vice versa.


 
  
 I'm sorry, I think you misunderstood what I was getting at. It was nothing to do with comparing tubes to inputs, but comparing how those of us much into the hobby fuss over small details to a degree that is arguably excessive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In the Vali thread some members were wondering if they purchased the Vali whether or not they'd have to purchase tubes costing half the value of the amp. Similarly we have had members asking whether or not they need to worry about special cables, software, DAPs and DSD files to get the most out of the Mojo, when none are necessary. In both cases it is just a bunch of us experimenting with things to see what effect they have -- most of them very minor.


----------



## headwhacker

currawong said:


> I'm sorry, I think you misunderstood what I was getting at. It was nothing to do with comparing tubes to inputs, but comparing how those of us much into the hobby fuss over small details to a degree that is arguably excessive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah, apologies. It's easy for me to jump the gun on this one and took what you said at face value as I am not a frequent visitor of the Vali thread.


----------



## spook76

headwhacker said:


> 1dB difference is perceivable to almost everyone - claim.
> 
> Hugo's soundstage is bigger, wider than mojo - opinion
> 
> ...




You need to look up the words "claim" and "opinion" they are almost synonyms. A claim is an assertion in the face of possible contradiction while an opinion implies a conclusion while thought out yet open to dispute. 

Got the similarities?


----------



## joshk4

headwhacker said:


> 1dB difference is perceivable to almost everyone - claim.
> 
> Hugo's soundstage is bigger, wider than mojo - opinion
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for confirming that it is indeed a claim, and not a *fact*.
  


currawong said:


> I'm sorry, I think you misunderstood what I was getting at. It was nothing to do with comparing tubes to inputs, but comparing how those of us much into the hobby fuss over small details to a degree that is arguably excessive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Again, I have to agree with this - after all, this is a hobby.
 If people wanted to talk about the science of sound, I would like to see the qualifications that they have


----------



## headwhacker

spook76 said:


> You need to look up the words "claim" and "opinion" they are almost synonyms. A claim is an assertion in the face of possible contradiction while an opinion implies a conclusion while thought out yet open to dispute.
> 
> Got the similarities?


 
  
 If we are going to go that far
  
  
 http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/claim?s=t
*Claim* - to assert or maintain as a fact: 
  
 http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/opinion?s=t
*Opinion* - a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty. 
  
 Maybe on certain context they are synonymous. But clearly not in the current discussion.


----------



## masterpfa

vorgode said:


> Guys, I tried google to no avail. Anyone tried or know if Mojo works with BlackBerry Passport via OTG?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Try asking on BlackBerry centric sites and their forums
 http://crackberry.com/ or http://forum.xda-developers.com/blackberry
 These are the 2 that come to mind immediately
  
  
  
 On a lighter I like my mojo, I like the joy it brings me and it's flexibility for my personal needs.

 Let's all enjoy our Mojo's in a like minded manner. 
 Happy New Year to one and all


----------



## headwhacker

joshk4 said:


> Thanks for confirming that it is indeed a claim, and not a *fact*.


 
  
 Again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/claim?s=t
*Claim* - to assert or maintain as a fact:


----------



## Whitigir

My question regarding Mojo on the 2 headphones out. Are they using the same circuitry but split into 2 outputs or are they w separate circuitry ?


----------



## headwhacker

whitigir said:


> My question regarding Mojo on the 2 headphones out. Are they using the same circuitry but split into 2 outputs or are they w separate circuitry ?


 
 Same circuitry,


----------



## joshk4

headwhacker said:


> Again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for confirming again.
  
 I hope you do understand that "assert" and "maintain" are open to scrutiny.
  
 Claim
 http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/claim
 State or assert that something is the case, typically without providing evidence or proof.
  
 Fact
 http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/fact
 A thing that is known or proved to be true:


----------



## NaiveSound

I agree that opinions sound be heard, the Mojo to me sounds great, just wish for more crisp detail, but that may be my se846


----------



## Andykong

mimouille said:


> Nice combo, but isn't it a bit of a waste to use the Mojo with the N5 who has such a great DAC?




From manufacturer point of view, I have to agree with you. 

However, from audiophile/user point of view, it is the total system that matters. N5 is one of the better candidates to pair with MOJO given its compact size, dual TF, long battery life (as transport) and most important Coaxial output that support DoP. The total system cost is actually quite affordable for a combo that offers this level of performance. 

On the other hand, I can use N5 as a standalone DAP when I want to travel light and yet maintain a satisfactory level of performance, but when I am on a regular backpack outfit or away for a short trip, I sure want the best music I can carry with me and N5+Mojo certainly is a very good choice, so N5 and Mojo can also work as compliment to each other.


----------



## spook76

headwhacker said:


> If we are going to go that far
> 
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/claim?s=t
> ...



I have no idea what dictionary you quoted but my definition of claim comes directly from the Websters Collegiate Dictionary, the only authoritative U.S. English dictionary.


----------



## NaiveSound

Also, when I first got mojo, I plugged it in my phone with usb OTG, it worked, then press it in dx80 and also dx90 and then tried phone again, and now it doesn't work with the phone.. Am I being an idiot yet again?


----------



## joshk4

spook76 said:


> I have no idea what dictionary you quoted but my definition of claim comes directly from the Websters Collegiate Dictionary, the only authoritative U.S. English dictionary.


 
  
  
 I can recall that the word "claim" and "fact" are two very distinct words that holds distinct meanings.
  
 This is definitely true (and easily seen) in the court of law.
  
 To claim something, means to "assert" something is true, but is not necessarily true. Fact however, is true.
  
 i.e:
 I claim 1 + 1 = 3  (but we know that is not true, but I can still make that claim)
 1 + 1 = 2 is a fact.


----------



## Whitigir

headwhacker said:


> Same circuitry,




So basically to try and modify a balanced cables would be a waste of time ? Well, perhaps it provides separated ground ? Or even the same ground was being used to split into 2 output as well ? If the 2 outputs grounds are joined inside, then there is no point to try balanced cables.

From the pictures previously in this thread. I can see that by modifying the cables to be balanced, the Mojo will have output signals separately for each channel even separated ground as well ? Should I even try this ?


----------



## Mython

OK, OK, enough with the semantics, please, lads!
  
 I understand why you felt the need to discuss it, but can we please let it go now?
  
 Let's not ruin the thread + have bad feeling, on the last day of 2015...
  
 Cheers


----------



## joshk4

mython said:


> OK, OK, enough with the semantics, please, lads!
> 
> I understand why you felt the need to discuss it, but can we please let it go now?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Definitely!
  
 I'm not an instigator, but I do like to point out what is true 
  
 Happy 2016!


----------



## Whitigir

Uhm...audiophile bomb....zx2+mojo+stock cables all the way ? Don't even know how to properly stack this correctly . Sony stock data cable is bulky


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

whitigir said:


> Uhm...audiophile bomb....zx2+mojo+stock cables all the way ? Don't even know how to properly stack this correctly . Sony stock data cable is bulky


 

 That looks like a task to carry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  
  
  
  
 Happy New Year From Japan


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah right... Know that this is resolved has anyone tried connecting a good old Cowon J3 via coax? Can't get it to work, do I need a specific 3,5mm cable? 
Any suggestions on Android software? Usb audio player pro only works with display on... I do need the Tidal access. 
Are there any experiences with a jitterbug after a smartphone, maybe even with a curious Hugo link? 

Cheers, 
Nick


----------



## mscott58

whitigir said:


> So basically to try and modify a balanced cables would be a waste of time ? Well, perhaps it provides separated ground ? Or even the same ground was being used to split into 2 output as well ? If the 2 outputs grounds are joined inside, then there is no point to try balanced cables.
> 
> From the pictures previously in this thread. I can see that by modifying the cables to be balanced, the Mojo will have output signals separately for each channel even separated ground as well ? Should I even try this ?




Believe the ground would still be shared, so don't think this is worth the effort as would not be truly balanced. Cheers


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Yeah right... Know that this is resolved has anyone tried connecting a good old Cowon J3 via coax? Can't get it to work, do I need a specific 3,5mm cable?
> Any suggestions on Android software? Usb audio player pro only works with display on... I do need the Tidal access.
> Are there any experiences with a jitterbug after a smartphone, maybe even with a curious Hugo link?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I myself have a J3, and AFAIK, it has absolutely no ability to output digital in any way, shape, or form


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks Mython 
Sad to hear this, I thought I read somewhere that people connected the J3 to amplifiers... So you are saying there is no possibility to connect the two? Did you try Otg USB? 

Happy New Year, 
Cheers, 
Nick


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Thanks Mython
> Sad to hear this, I thought I read somewhere that people connected the J3 to amplifiers... So you are saying there is no possibility to connect the two? Did you try Otg USB?
> 
> Happy New Year,
> ...


 
  
  
 Are you _definitely_ referring to the J3, and not the P1?
  
 The J3 has an analogue audio output, only (which isn't a true line-level line-out - it's just for earphone/headphones, but can be used, less-than-ideally, with the analogue input of a hi-fi amplifier).
  
 The Mojo, on the other hand, accepts _only *digital*_ input, so the J3 is unusable with a Mojo.
  
  
 I can't help wondering if you perhaps mean a different Cowon DAP than the J3....


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks again, 
No I mean the J3, just got my hopes up reading in a german board, but on second sight I realized the it was about the pseudo line out analog only... it's 5 pm here.. So I'M already getting warmed up for the evening  Would have been a nice combo I bet... But this means only more reasons to get the Curius Hugo Link and a jitterbug... Or a qp1r... Or wait for the mojo add on... Exiting 2016...


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Exiting 2016...


 
  
  
 Yes, I think 2015 has been quite a golden year for head-fiers, and 2016 looks set to continue that
  
 We are so lucky now that technology, and the associated economics, have reached a point where it is possible to create _seriously _decent sound quality in a pocket-sized package, for an ever-widening marketplace.


----------



## GreenBow

Quote:Originally Posted by *Hawaiibadboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Happy New Year From Japan
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


 Cool woof. Haha. Happy New Year too.


----------



## howdy

My opinion, the Mojo was the best product introduced for the 2015 year!!! We will have to see what comes next year. Happy New year Everyone!!


----------



## Whitigir

howdy said:


> My opinion, the Mojo was the best product introduced for the 2015 year!!! We will have to see what comes next year. Happy New year Everyone!!




This, but more on the performance/price/design as in a whole package. It is the one that worth and punch ways beyond it cost . A very bold move from Chord Electric.


----------



## Duncan

Mojo is in my top three of the years best gadgets...

In no particular order, mojo, QP1R and Sony Z5 Premium (and MDR-NC750 in unison)


----------



## Mython

whitigir said:


> howdy said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion, the Mojo was the best product introduced for the 2015 year!!! We will have to see what comes next year. Happy New year Everyone!!
> ...


 
  
  
 If only the _Koreans_ would learn how to be less greedy to their customers.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I'm happy to see a British company making waves, in the marketplace, in all the right ways; proving that performance, price, & quality do not need to be mutually-exclusive.


----------



## shigzeo

howdy said:


> My opinion, the Mojo was the best product introduced for the 2015 year!!! We will have to see what comes next year. Happy New year Everyone!!


 

I'm with you.


----------



## apollo11

shigzeo said:


> I'm with you.


 

 I SECOND THE MOTION, HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## shigzeo

Happy new year.


----------



## Whitigir

mython said:


> If only the _Koreans_ would learn how to be less greedy to their customers.... :rolleyes:
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see a British company making waves, in the marketplace, in all the right ways; proving that performance, price, & quality do not need to be mutually-exclusive.




Lol, I agree, and I see what you just did there . Happy new year guys ! Happy listening, and I am glad to have listened to the Mojo before the new year began


----------



## Mimouille

andykong said:


> From manufacturer point of view, I have to agree with you.
> 
> However, from audiophile/user point of view, it is the total system that matters. N5 is one of the better candidates to pair with MOJO given its compact size, dual TF, long battery life (as transport) and most important Coaxial output that support DoP. The total system cost is actually quite affordable for a combo that offers this level of performance.
> 
> On the other hand, I can use N5 as a standalone DAP when I want to travel light and yet maintain a satisfactory level of performance, but when I am on a regular backpack outfit or away for a short trip, I sure want the best music I can carry with me and N5+Mojo certainly is a very good choice, so N5 and Mojo can also work as compliment to each other.


Makes sense...I auditioned the N5 and was impressed, but could not bear the looks (I know, I have the Lotoo which is quite...special). So opted dot the Ak100 mk2. Much less nice as a standalone, but I have the Lotoo for that. Will see how they all compare when I actually have time to listen.


----------



## mscott58

Strangely enough three of my top four for 2015 are the same type of unit: portable DAC/amps. In rough bang-for-the-buck order I'd put it as: 
1) Chord Mojo
2) Cavalli LC
3) ALO CDM
4) LHL V2+ Infinity

The V2+ Inf is really good, but there's something about the Mojo's magic and the CDM's tube-goodness (especially with the NOS Mullards) that just resonate with the music in my soul. And as a desktop/transportable amp the LC is in a class by itself. 

It gets really interesting if you pair some of these! Specifically the Mojo into the LC or CDM takes it IMO to another level of amazing. 

Cheers and here's to a great 2016


----------



## bflat

mython said:


> If only the _Koreans_ would learn how to be less greedy to their customers....


 

 If only consumers would stop buying products from companies who are alleged to be greedy........if only consumers would stop buying products at higher prices for purely cosmetic "special" editions.....if only consumers would stop buying products from pure hype advertisements disguised as reviews......if only consumers would trust their own ears instead of someone else's.....
  
 See a pattern?


----------



## NaiveSound

After connection of mojo to dx80 now when I try to use Note5, it doesn't work with the usb to usb to mojo, why?


----------



## shigzeo

bflat said:


> If only consumers would stop buying products from companies who are alleged to be greedy........if only consumers would stop buying products at higher prices for purely cosmetic "special" editions.....if only consumers would stop buying products from pure hype advertisements disguised as reviews......if only consumers would trust their own ears instead of someone else's.....
> 
> See a pattern?


 

 The problem isn't people buying stuff from greedy people. Everyone is greedy. It's part of what makes (and has made) the world go 'round. The problem I have is with people in magic-oriented industries such as audio taking every marketing prestige as fact. Or, reviewers's words as fact. Or, believing that it is all about your own ears. No, it is about your preferences. And absolutes do exist. If you like a sound, there is no absolute counter that can tabulate why, or how. It is anecdotal and idiosyncratic to you.

 But there are factual divisions: how much DR, how much harmonic distortion, how much IMD, how much stereo separation, how much noise. In those cases, it doesn't matter what your ears hear. When facts are called for, opinions need to be shut out. After they are presented, you can argue what is necessary _for you_ but you cannot factually argue 88dB is better than 120dB.

 Now, I am a firm supporter in better measuring gear, but am realistic. At normal/safe listening levels, none of the gear we rally behind comes close to even clipping 16-bit spec. And it all comes down to anecdotal stories. If you, like me, prefer to listen to an iPhone 4s, great. Or, an AK380. Or a DP-X1. But don't claim that one is truly better at the ear unless you have a way to prove it. 

 In the end, it is about enjoyment. But enjoyment is personal, not factual, not universal. 

 I freely admit, and can account for the inadequacies of the iPhone 4s at maximum performance. At normal listening levels, it is on par with the best DAPs out there. Even before I knew that, I preferred its size over larger devices, its speed, and its UI. But those were personal preferences. As is my preference toward its 'sound signature' over the iPhone 6, though I've not put them back to back in a blind ABX. 
  
 What I am doing now is admitting personal bias. But I'm not claiming it as fact. The problem I hope that many of us see is that we believe in magic and distrust objective measurements. We apply digital camera understanding of 'resolution' and 'bit depth' to music, despite the two being mutually exclusive, not to mention being slaved to incompatible examples. 

 Factually, I will claim that the Mojo is the best-testing portable battery-powered source device I've tested. By a notable margin. Does that mean it will 'sound better' to you, me, or anyone else? No. The feel of its eyes will put people off. So will the name. As will a million things unrelated to any of the above or below. Or, they could attract a person. If we can't recognise attractive tendencies and belief in magic, we are in the same position as people that believe in a flat earth. 

 So: Mojo: best product of 2015, if not for its at-the-ear SQ, its actual performance. My ears are not up to spec. Neither are yours. Nor are anyone's. But the peace of mind its performance brings is priceless.

 Edit: I've been drinking new-year's cool-aid. I won't attempt to fix the grammatical errors in my post. There's a good spirit in it all, but the message is murky because of the grog.


----------



## alan_g

i just added money to the astell&kern train... doh


----------



## CNB3

I just picked up a Mojo, based on some reviews (all, obviously glowing) and prior knowledge of the Hugo.  FYI, it's the first thing I've heard of that fit the niche I was looking for - a truly portable amp/dac to improve the sound of my iPhone (or iPad, or computer).  Wanted something multipurpose like that, plus important to me to work with phone etc., rather than just buying a AKwhatever for example, because (a) I stream music, (b) didn't want to carry both my phone and a separate audio player and (c) didn't want the hassle of separately loading and managing music with a new interface.  Anyway, that's all background.  
  
 I'm listening to the Mojo with (alternatively) Shure SE-535 IEMS and PSB M4U-2 headphones.  Sounds good in some cases, great in some cases - unfortunately def displays inferior recordings!
  
 Here's the question:  The PSB M4U-2s include an amp, which can be used or left off.  I wouldn't have thought appropriate to use the headphone amp in addition to the Mojo (I mean, why TWO amps)  but I've been playing around switching back and forth between my three options (535s or the PSBs with headphone amp off or on), I find the latter option, using the PSB amp, the best - music is richest, bass is somehow fuller.  
  
 Am I nuts?  Is that surprising?  Anyone else using either of the headphones I am?  (FYI source is iPhone 6S plus or macbook; using Tidal.)


----------



## AudioBear

In my opinion Mojo, and several of the other products mentioned previously, bring a very high level of performance to a compact size at a price many more people can afford.  In the DAP and DAC/AMP arena some prices are coming down and performance is going up (yes, there are counter-examples).  A lot of people, myself included, have bought into Mojo.  It's a great product.  Does it represent a sea change? Only time will tell.  It is, however, one of my favorites for product of the year.  It brings me joy.
  
 I would put the LC (which I have) on the same short list.  That's where I stop because these are what I own and have experience with. No doubt there are other game-changing products out there. Schiit fans would offer Yggy as a candidate for product of the year.  I have Gumby and it's pretty impressive so I can only imagine what Yggy would do.
  
 The point of this ramble being this has been a great year for personal audio. Many fabulous new products have appeared.  Schiit fans have a lot of new Schiit.
  
 My New Year's wishes for 2016 are that headphone manufacturers stop the spiraling upward prices and bring higher performance to the masses by making better products at lower cost. My second wish, but it's not going to happen, is we find a way to live with objective measurements and the laws of physics while accepting that we all have different tastes and preferences,  If people would learn to label opinion as opinion and personal preference as their preference then we could all celebrate that we're happy with whatever floats your boat.  

 A closing story.  I remember walking through a Sears electronic dept. many years ago.  The air was flooded with a multichannel play-back of the soundtrack from Fistful of Dollars coming out of a $125 all in one system.  I stopped for a few minutes to listen it sounded so good.  It sounded grand. I know not why but who cares?  Maybe it was the distortion I liked.  
  
 Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## nmatheis

*Happy New Years to all you Mojo fans!!!*


----------



## headwhacker

whitigir said:


> So basically to try and modify a balanced cables would be a waste of time ? Well, perhaps it provides separated ground ? Or even the same ground was being used to split into 2 output as well ? If the 2 outputs grounds are joined inside, then there is no point to try balanced cables.
> 
> From the pictures previously in this thread. I can see that by modifying the cables to be balanced, the Mojo will have output signals separately for each channel even separated ground as well ? Should I even try this ?


 
 Don't waste your time. A true balanced system usually have a separate circuitry driving each left and right channels.


----------



## hortibob

Thanks for the help mate,
  
 have put into place the suggestions you mentioned, things have been all good so far.


----------



## Whitigir

headwhacker said:


> Don't waste your time. A true balanced system usually have a separate circuitry driving each left and right channels.




True enough  ! Thank you for all the confirmation on the dual output...kind of stirred up some ideas in me >.< lol


----------



## zambz

Is there any way to use the Chord Mojo DAC with powered speakers (or studio monitors)?  I don't see a line output on the unit


----------



## Whitigir

zambz said:


> Is there any way to use the Chord Mojo DAC with powered speakers (or studio monitors)?  I don't see a line output on the unit




Why not the analog out or headphones out ?  don't worry about double amping


----------



## x RELIC x

zambz said:


> Is there any way to use the Chord Mojo DAC with powered speakers (or studio monitors)?  I don't see a line output on the unit




There is no seperate line out because there is no seperate amp section like in traditional setups. You aren't 'double amping'. You can read more about it by searching this thread or go to the Mojo FAQ:

http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> zambz said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to use the Chord Mojo DAC with powered speakers (or studio monitors)?  I don't see a line output on the unit
> ...


 
  
  
 What _*x RELIC x*_ said, and I suggest you take a look at the following posts:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=active+speakers&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=784602&advanced=1


----------



## zambz

Thanks guys, I've decided to buy one if I can get it at a better price.  If anyone has one for sale in Australia, ping me 
  
 Every store just sells it at RRP here $899 AU.


----------



## mscott58

zambz said:


> Thanks guys, I've decided to buy one if I can get it at a better price.  If anyone has one for sale in Australia, ping me
> 
> Every store just sells it at RRP here $899 AU.




That's only about $50 USD more than the price here in the States. Not sure if there are many on the secondary market yet. Cheers


----------



## sabloke

There are not many new ones available is Australia, either. The first batch numbers was pretty low, so if you can grab one at RRP go for it. I had to wait for mine a few days to be delivered from the Australian Chord rep to the Adelaide dealer and at the time they had only a handful available in the country. I wouldn't hold my breath for any discounts then. Oh, and no chance getting mine


----------



## Andykong

mimouille said:


> Makes sense...I auditioned the N5 and was impressed, but could not bear the looks (I know, I have the Lotoo which is quite...special). So opted dot the Ak100 mk2. Much less nice as a standalone, but I have the Lotoo for that. Will see how they all compare when I actually have time to listen.




The Lotoo Gold is sure a fantastic player, I have recommended this to a few friends who were considering the Korean brands at their budget points, but sometime I got the same reply as you have mentioned regarding the look and feel of this player, its a pity that they have missed a damn good player because of that. Your location has a lot of advantages to try out many DAP that are not familiar to our North America friends, so you probably has a different set of problem when you want to pick a DAP for certain purpose, you simply got more choice then the rest of the world, a headache if you are "greedy" in the hobby, right?


----------



## shotgunshane

cnb3 said:


> I just picked up a Mojo, based on some reviews (all, obviously glowing) and prior knowledge of the Hugo.  FYI, it's the first thing I've heard of that fit the niche I was looking for - a truly portable amp/dac to improve the sound of my iPhone (or iPad, or computer).  Wanted something multipurpose like that, plus important to me to work with phone etc., rather than just buying a AKwhatever for example, because (a) I stream music, (b) didn't want to carry both my phone and a separate audio player and (c) didn't want the hassle of separately loading and managing music with a new interface.  Anyway, that's all background.
> 
> I'm listening to the Mojo with (alternatively) Shure SE-535 IEMS and PSB M4U-2 headphones.  Sounds good in some cases, great in some cases - unfortunately def displays inferior recordings!
> 
> ...




The PSB measures differently with the built in amp on or off. On measures a bit better; and sounds better IMO. Similar to the Bose QC25, which is designed to sound significantly better with the amp on. So in these cases, it's a little different than just adding an amp into the mix.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

andykong said:


> The Lotoo Gold is sure a fantastic player, I have recommended this to a few friends who were considering the Korean brands at their budget points, but sometime I got the same reply as you have mentioned regarding the look and feel of this player, its a pity that they have missed a damn good player because of that. Your location has a lot of advantages to try out many DAP that are not familiar to our North America friends, so you probably has a different set of problem when you want to pick a DAP for certain purpose, you simply got more choice then the rest of the world, a headache if you are "greedy" in the hobby, right?


 

  I live in Japan and have heard all of the major DAP's including your companies. I would pick my Note 4 with it's huge high quality interface playing host to the Mojo over anything else.
 No offense but you guys are in trouble. Cayin, Lootoo, all of the small screen click and go G.U.I are quickly being made obsolete. The FiiO X7 is the future and they are going through the stresses of making that leap but the item in this thread is super hot because it can outdo more expensive dedicated devices and allow folks to keep their smart device and according to CHORD's ad it was designed to do just that. They nailed it.
  
 Watching a sponsor in another brands thread talking about other brands is kind of odd. For folks who are not rich and bought the N6 after the many reviews it must be odder?


----------



## simonm

hawaiibadboy said:


> That looks like a task to carry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Indeed.  Happy New Year everyone.  This device is the first in a while to get me genuinely excited about portable HiFi again.  I plan on getting my mojo in the coming days depending on stock.
  
 I *need* that setup but I'm an iPhone user.
  
 PS as an aside any MacBook owner can easily test USB vs Optical, but I don't expect there to be any difference, even if you high higher than 192 kHz source (I can't imagine playing anything higher than that personally).  Still, I will use optical from laptop and USB from phone as necessary.


----------



## Mython

hawaiibadboy said:


> Watching a sponsor in another brands thread talking about other brands is kind of odd. For folks who are not rich and bought the N6 after the many reviews it must be odder?


 
  
  
 No shame in a sponsor respectfully acknowledging the merits of competitors' products. Actually, doing so reflects quite well upon the integrity of a sponsor


----------



## zambz

sabloke said:


> There are not many new ones available is Australia, either. The first batch numbers was pretty low, so if you can grab one at RRP go for it. I had to wait for mine a few days to be delivered from the Australian Chord rep to the Adelaide dealer and at the time they had only a handful available in the country. I wouldn't hold my breath for any discounts then. Oh, and no chance getting mine


 
  
 lol, I hear ya. At $899, it's a bargain for what you get anyway, seriously!  I was told by a retailer here that there's not much in these units so they are very unlikely to discount them.
  
 Would you agree that this is about as good as you can do at this price point?  I assume an O2 or a Schiit stack wouldn't even get close?  Another option is the Audeze Deckard, any thoughts?
  
 Cheers
 zambz


----------



## Mython

zambz said:


> .... I was told by a retailer here that there's not much in these units so they are very unlikely to discount them.


 
  
 Don't be surprised that there is a small profit margin on the Mojo:
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> .... we were fighting every penny to get to the magic sub four hundred pounds. This was a very very tough thing to do,it's a price performance issue. That had we'd failed we would not have been able to address a wider audience. You see it our intention to bring more non audiophiles into this business this will help the whole industry not just us. ....


----------



## shigzeo

simonm said:


> Indeed.  Happy New Year everyone.  This device is the first in a while to get me genuinely excited about portable HiFi again.  I plan on getting my mojo in the coming days depending on stock.
> 
> I *need* that setup but I'm an iPhone user.
> 
> PS as an aside any MacBook owner can easily test USB vs Optical, but I don't expect there to be any difference, even if you high higher than 192 kHz source (I can't imagine playing anything higher than that personally).  Still, I will use optical from laptop and USB from phone as necessary.


 

 My iMac 2012's USB is poor next to my iPhone's USB. The difference is major from a measuring standpoint, making the Mojo as bad, or worse, than many poor-quality DACs. 

 At the exact same output level:

*Noise*
 iMac: -99
 iPhone: -116,7

*Dynamic Range*
 iMac: 99,2
 iPhone: 116,6

*THD*
 iMac: 0,0025
 iPhone: 0,0004
  
*IMD/Dist*
 iMac: 0,0035
 iPhone: 0,0008

*Crosstalk*
 iMac: -109,2
 iPhone: -116,6

 Now, I doubt that any of the above results are audible, but with the exception of stereo crosstalk, when fed by my iMac, Mojo wasn't even able to break past the 16-bit ceiling _playing test waves_! So, not all USB outputs are created equal.


----------



## headwhacker

hawaiibadboy said:


> I live in Japan and have heard all of the major DAP's including your companies. I would pick my Note 4 with it's huge high quality interface playing host to the Mojo over anything else.
> No offense but you guys are in trouble. Cayin, Lootoo, all of the small screen click and go G.U.I are quickly being made obsolete. The FiiO X7 is the future and they are going through the stresses of making that leap but the item in this thread is super hot because it can outdo more expensive dedicated devices and allow folks to keep their smart device and according to CHORD's ad it was designed to do just that. They nailed it.
> 
> Watching a sponsor in another brands thread talking about other brands is kind of odd. For folks who are not rich and bought the N6 after the many reviews it must be odder?


 
  
 I agree, the GUI, usability and flexibility alone kills most DAPs. Doesn't help that they are trending towards larger size and still nowhere near a a smartphone nowadays. A Mojo/iPod can easily match if not best most deskstop network streamers setup.


----------



## CNB3

shotgunshane said:


> The PSB measures differently with the built in amp on or off. On measures a bit better; and sounds better IMO. Similar to the Bose QC25, which is designed to sound significantly better with the amp on. So in these cases, it's a little different than just adding an amp into the mix.


 
  
 That's interesting and surprising.  I'd thought the M4U 2 with the amp off (or batteries dead = amp off) was the same as the M4U 1, which supposedly has great sound.  Is that wrong?  If so, why would they nerf the "amp off" sound in comparison to the M4U 1??


----------



## simonm

shigzeo said:


> My iMac 2012's USB is poor next to my iPhone's USB. The difference is major from a measuring standpoint, making the Mojo as bad, or worse, than many poor-quality DACs.
> 
> At the exact same output level:
> 
> ...


 

 Interesting.  Thanks for sharing.  Best to use optical from your iMac by the looks.
  
 I wonder how the MacBook Pro compares.  Not that I plan to use USB from the laptop anyway.
  
 Good to see those iPhone measurements are quite good.


----------



## shotgunshane

cnb3 said:


> That's interesting and surprising.  I'd thought the M4U 2 with the amp off (or batteries dead = amp off) was the same as the M4U 1, which supposedly has great sound.  Is that wrong?  If so, why would they nerf the "amp off" sound in comparison to the M4U 1??




I'm sorry, I remembered wrong. I just went and checked innerfidelity's measurements. There is only with ANC on and off. Not amp on and off. I had forgotten you could listen to the amp on without ANC. Bose tunes the QC25 to sound it's optimum with ANC on and PSB tunes theirs to sound optimized with ANC off. Seems I remember the PSB sounding slightly better with amp on and ANC off too when I auditioned them. But you should try try and volume match the test to make sure the instantly louder volume of the amp on isn't what's sounding better, which is a possibility.


----------



## shigzeo

simonm said:


> Interesting.  Thanks for sharing.  Best to use optical from your iMac by the looks.
> 
> I wonder how the MacBook Pro compares.  Not that I plan to use USB from the laptop anyway.
> 
> Good to see those iPhone measurements are quite good.


 

 Not all Mac USBs have the same problems. A MacBook Pro from 2010 or 2009 I borrowed is just as good as the iPhone.


----------



## NaiveSound

Why can't I play mojo on my note 5?


----------



## Ike1985

shigzeo said:


> My iMac 2012's USB is poor next to my iPhone's USB. The difference is major from a measuring standpoint, making the Mojo as bad, or worse, than many poor-quality DACs.
> 
> 
> At the exact same output level:
> ...




Did you test an iphone5 as well? 

I'm confused, I thought the way the mojo was designed it doesn't matter what you feed it with via USB-mojo will take that USB stream and work its magic.


----------



## masterpfa

naivesound said:


> Why can't I play mojo on my note 5?


 
 How are you connecting your Note 5 to your Mojo?

 USB OTG cable required and an app for your phone. Check the following link


----------



## simonm

shigzeo said:


> Not all Mac USBs have the same problems. A MacBook Pro from 2010 or 2009 I borrowed is just as good as the iPhone.


 
  
 I'm lucky enough to have the latest version, maxed out Mid 2015 15", so maybe it's better.


----------



## Rob Watts

Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
  
 I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
  
 If somebody does measure a difference its down to mangled data on the USB interface (or perhaps poor measuring equipment - Mojo is way better than most test equipment). Mojo can't convert 16 bit data back to 24 bit....
  
 Rob


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
> 
> ...




I think phones via Onkyo HF USB and Jriver(with appropriate settings) are bit perfect.

Happy new year Rob.


----------



## Mimouille

andykong said:


> The Lotoo Gold is sure a fantastic player, I have recommended this to a few friends who were considering the Korean brands at their budget points, but sometime I got the same reply as you have mentioned regarding the look and feel of this player, its a pity that they have missed a damn good player because of that. Your location has a lot of advantages to try out many DAP that are not familiar to our North America friends, so you probably has a different set of problem when you want to pick a DAP for certain purpose, you simply got more choice then the rest of the world, a headache if you are "greedy" in the hobby, right?


Yes plus I have a sister in the US and go to France a lot...picked the Mojo in Paris. I have a world wide array of wallet sacking options.


----------



## Mimouille

hawaiibadboy said:


> I live in Japan and have heard all of the major DAP's including your companies. I would pick my Note 4 with it's huge high quality interface playing host to the Mojo over anything else.
> No offense but you guys are in trouble. Cayin, Lootoo, all of the small screen click and go G.U.I are quickly being made obsolete. The FiiO X7 is the future and they are going through the stresses of making that leap but the item in this thread is super hot because it can outdo more expensive dedicated devices and allow folks to keep their smart device and according to CHORD's ad it was designed to do just that. They nailed it.
> 
> Watching a sponsor in another brands thread talking about other brands is kind of odd. For folks who are not rich and bought the N6 after the many reviews it must be odder?


You are going a bit fast in your analysis there. Some DAPs are volontarily spartan in their UI (Lotoo) and screen as it allows for simple experience and longer battery life. Of course players such as the Lotoo are not made to pair with the Mojo. But it doesn't mean it is the end of them. I am keeping my Lotoo for sure as it brings something else.

The X7 is a wonderful offer appealing to a larger crowd than the Lotoo but once again, won't make me give up the Lotoo.

What the Mojo does indeed is showing the low value for money of AK players, as, IMHO, AK100 plus Mojo is easily better than Ak240 (haven't compared to 380 but I would bet there is a good fight there).

We are lucky to have an increasing number of great options but no need to pronounce doom on any player.


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm pairing the Mojo with a dx80, it sounds great, real, yet musical, but I see that the file source really does matter? Even tho the Mojo is converting? I figured you could put in an ipod or any mp3 player and make the Mojo do the hard work.... So. Source really does matter?


----------



## crafft

My experience is it certainly does. Try hooking up a CD player via the digital out to the Mojo and compare the sound to any computer or mobile device with Mojo. 
 As I reported a few pages ago (this thread is faaaast) there are SQ differences that are not marginal to my ears. My CD players as transport to Mojo sound superior to any kind of computer or mobile device as transport to the Mojo.
  
 I'm really curious if others hear the same!
  
 Happy New Year...


----------



## audionewbi

Count me as huge  Hugo fan, I like Mojo. To me Mojo is a young phd student where as Hugo is the older mature mentor of that phd student:
  

  
 My impression over at hugo thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/12615#post_12211683


----------



## dacari

Pairing with my HTC M8 had the problems reported here (glitches, pops..) so I decided to try with a Moto G 2015, although not native output with UAPP no glitches, pops, noises...even with data activated, not necessary plane mode needed.
  
 Really interesting and necessary I'll say this measurements with different USB devices.
 I have no doubt there is no problem at all with Mojo using its inputs, but I really doubt all phones, all laptops (even with bitperfect APP for Android, foobar-wasapi or asio with Windows) will give us the same sound quality.


----------



## spook76

naivesound said:


> I'm pairing the Mojo with a dx80, it sounds great, real, yet musical, but I see that the file source really does matter? Even tho the Mojo is converting? I figured you could put in an ipod or any mp3 player and make the Mojo do the hard work.... So. Source really does matter?



If by source you mean the digital transport, as Rob Watts has made clear, assuming your DAP is functioning properly it is just 0s and 1s as the magic comes from the Mojo. I could not be happier with my iPod Touch (6th generation 128GB) married to the Mojo. 

However, if you mean by source the music itself I think the Mojo can really highlight poor recordings. The Mojo is a very revealing DAC for micro details assuming the recording was well mastered. 

Since, I got into this hobby again I always was most cognizant of the recording itself. In some cases I have bought many different masters of the same album to find the best. A great reference is the dynamic range database http://dr.loudness-war.info to find the least dynamically compressed album. Dynamic compression is one of the reasons that to me streaming music is not viable as you have no idea or control of the master that is being used. Even a cursory glance at the dynamic database will demonstrate how much the master can matter.


----------



## x RELIC x

spook76 said:


> If by source you mean the digital transport, as Rob Watts has made clear, assuming your DAP is functioning properly it is just 0s and 1s as the magic comes from the Mojo. I could not be happier with my iPod Touch (6th generation 128GB) married to the Mojo.
> 
> However, if you mean by source the music itself I think the Mojo can really highlight poor recordings. The Mojo is a very revealing DAC for micro details assuming the recording was well mastered.
> 
> Since, I got into this hobby again I always was most cognizant of the recording itself. In some cases I have bought many different masters of the same album to find the best. A great reference is the dynamic range database http://dr.loudness-war.info to find the least dynamically compressed album. Dynamic compression is one of the reasons that to me streaming music is not viable as you have no idea or control of the master that is being used. Even a cursory glance at the dynamic database will demonstrate how much the master can matter.




I agree. Just have a look at Adele's new 25 album, it's terrible:

http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=Adele+&album=25

Lossy and lossless are both abysmal, and the vinyl is just passable. Mastering matters! Too bad I can't listen to the talent of Adele with resolving gear, especially on gear like the Mojo. Others may not mind but I can't stand it.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

x relic x said:


> I agree. Just have a look at Adele's new 25 album, it's terrible:
> 
> http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=Adele+&album=25
> 
> Lossy and lossless are both abysmal, and the vinyl is just passable. Mastering matters! Too bad I can't listen to the talent of Adele with resolving gear, especially on gear like the Mojo. Others may not mind but I can't stand it.


 

 I married my mind to the Mojo via Dark Side of the Moon.
 Vinyl rip 24/192 with all the sounds I had when growing up.That LP is like a rose opening in the sunshine slowly with the Mojo.
 Amazing stuff.
  
 Glad you didn't compare this with the review item. I know it. The Mojo eating nice "1"'s and "0" 's is on another level


----------



## x RELIC x

hawaiibadboy said:


> I married my mind to the Mojo via Dark Side of the Moon.
> Vinyl rip 24/192 with all the sounds I had when growing up.*That LP is like a rose opening in the sunshine slowly with the Mojo.*
> Amazing stuff.
> 
> Glad you didn't compare this with the review item. I know it. *The Mojo eating nice "1"'s and "0" 's is on another level*




I did indeed compare the Mojo using some Adele 21 and Dark Side of the Moon as well. Good highlight of terrible masters and incredible masters. Pink Floyd knows how to get their music mastered right! The vinyl rip must sound amazing! Great descriptions there Hawaiibadboy.


----------



## Selvation

zambz said:


> Thanks guys, I've decided to buy one if I can get it at a better price.  If anyone has one for sale in Australia, ping me
> 
> Every store just sells it at RRP here $899 AU.




Hey zambz, I'm in Cairns and after patiently waiting for at least a week after release of the mojo to see stock for sale anywhere in Oz (not paying for pre-order!) I ended up ordering from a UK site. Ended up being $740 (plus postage) and took a bit over a week to get here. I hope that helps


----------



## Mimouille

Well back to the hiss thing...I am listening out of my computer to the Empire Ears Zeus which are ultra sensitive, and the hiss is quite strong. The hiss on the Solar is almost non-existent.
  
 I will go to the store tommorrow to check with another unit.


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't I play mojo on my note 5?
> ...


 
  
  
 There is a slim chance that the following might also be relevant:
  


hitman1 said:


> I had to leave Stereo Exchange in NYC because I could not get it to work on the NOTE 4. My friend had a Samsung Galaxy S5 and would not work on that one either? The guy Ron put it on his NOTE 5 worked with no problem. Went across street to get the OTG Cable but they were out of them. I turned the phone off and the MOJO. Turned my phone on then the MOJO and it still did not work? I had to leave the store without it! I could not spend $600 on it and could not get it to work. I am really bummed! What is the solution?? I also got the APP soundabout and that did nothing for me either. I need a real solution. I have LOLLIPOP 5.0.1. Please let me know for sure its the OTG CABLE I need before I leave from NJ to ride two trains to go back to NYC. Thanks in ADVANCE.


 
  


hitman1 said:


> Hello:   I finally figured out what my problem was with the ONKYO player and the SD card on the NOTE 4. I had to go to settings and music folders and i found where the SD CARD was unchecked. I checked that box and now it reads everything on the SD CARD! Yeahhhhh now i can go pick up my MOJO!!


 
  
  
  
  
 ...and, _just for related reading:_
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4125#post_12055587
  
  
 .


----------



## Mython

mimouille said:


> Well back to the hiss thing...I am listening out of my computer to the Empire Ears Zeus which are ultra sensitive, and the hiss is quite strong. The hiss on the Solar is almost non-existent.
> 
> I will go to the store tomorrow to check with another unit.


 
  
  
 Hmmmm... not sure what to say on that...  I know you participate in the *EmpireEars thread*, so you've already seen *this review*, but it seems the EE Zeus may, indeed, be _exceptionally _sensitive. I'll be interested to see/hear what you find out when using the Zeus with another Mojo.


----------



## Mimouille

mython said:


> Hmmmm... not sure what to say on that...  I know you participate in the *EmpireEars thread*, so you've already seen *this review*, but it seems the EE Zeus may, indeed, be _exceptionally _sensitive. I'll be interested to see/hear what you find out when using the Zeus with another Mojo.


 
 I haven't done the 10 hour full charge yet...could that impact anything hiss wise?


----------



## Mython

mimouille said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm... not sure what to say on that...  I know you participate in the *EmpireEars thread*, so you've already seen *this review*, but it seems the EE Zeus may, indeed, be _exceptionally _sensitive. I'll be interested to see/hear what you find out when using the Zeus with another Mojo.
> ...


 
  
  
 Probably not, but I will, nonetheless, venture to ask you: are you listening while the charger is plugged into the Mojo..?


----------



## Mimouille

mython said:


> Probably not, but I will, nonetheless, venture to ask you: are you listening while the charger is plugged into the Mojo..?


 
 Nope. The hiss is there when the Mojo is on, even without source.


----------



## joshuachew

mimouille said:


> I haven't done the 10 hour full charge yet...could that impact anything hiss wise?


I don't think so.


----------



## Mython

mimouille said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not, but I will, nonetheless, venture to ask you: are you listening while the charger is plugged into the Mojo..?
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Well.... it seems fairly logical that you're going to have to try another Mojo with your CIEMs (not necessarily replace; just try).
  
  
 A fully-functional Mojo should be, to all intents and purposes, inky black and silent with pretty-much anything you plug into it, but maybe the Zeus CIEMs are just _brutally_ revealing of the tiniest hiss levels.
  
 We will know the answer once you've tried another Mojo with your CIEMs.
  


project86 said:


> moedawg140 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. Since you posted the complaint side, it would be nice (and helpful I would presume) for readers to know which specific sources you hear hiss with and which ones you do not (including sources you have but have not tried), for reference and for the reasons stated in my previous post to you. I am in no rush, so please take your time compiling the list.
> ...


 
  
  
 If it does turn out to be a faulty Mojo, Chord will take good care of you.
  
 Please let us all know what you find out
  
  
 .


----------



## joshuachew

mimouille said:


> Nope. The hiss is there when the Mojo is on, even without source.


Hey man. I think you have the same problem as me. If you search my posts here. I had a static buzzing. Yes buzzing not hissing. When the Mojo is powered on. Without anything connected. Its a faulty unit and I got mine replaced. Have yours checked out!


----------



## tkteo

I sent in mine for a replacement because of hiss issue too. Went to the dealer and compared against their audition unit. My unit had the hiss issue whilst their audition unit did not.


----------



## tkteo

x relic x said:


> I agree. Just have a look at Adele's new 25 album, it's terrible:
> 
> http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=Adele+&album=25
> 
> Lossy and lossless are both abysmal, and the vinyl is just passable. Mastering matters! Too bad I can't listen to the talent of Adele with resolving gear, especially on gear like the Mojo. Others may not mind but I can't stand it.


 
 I tried Adele's "21" on a range of headphones and amps and there was one issue in common: it freaking HURT to listen to that album because the mastering is utter ****. Not surprised that "25" is equally terrible if not worse.


----------



## NaiveSound

i have never listened to dsd or extremely high quality file like that,  and i want to experience it on the mojo because the mojo is allready amazing with se846.
  
 where could i get just 1 file , it doesn't matter what song or whatever, i just want to experience a great mastered track in a nice file on my mojo,  i wanna see what the magic is about,  how can i find this one track>


----------



## tf10charged

naivesound said:


> i have never listened to dsd or extremely high quality file like that,  and i want to experience it on the mojo because the mojo is allready amazing with se846.
> 
> where could i get just 1 file , it doesn't matter what song or whatever, i just want to experience a great mastered track in a nice file on my mojo,  i wanna see what the magic is about,  how can i find this one track>


 
 here. have fun.
  
 https://hifiduino.wordpress.com/free-hi-res-music/


----------



## Mimouille

joshuachew said:


> Hey man. I think you have the same problem as me. If you search my posts here. I had a static buzzing. Yes buzzing not hissing. When the Mojo is powered on. Without anything connected. Its a faulty unit and I got mine replaced. Have yours checked out!


 
 For me me it is clearly a hiss, like it happens when you plug an overly sensitive iem to some sources (like tube amps). I am very senstive to it. It is almost non existent on the Solar. Was your present accross iems?


----------



## joshuachew

mimouille said:


> For me me it is clearly a hiss, like it happens when you plug an overly sensitive iem to some sources (like tube amps). I am very senstive to it. It is almost non existent on the Solar. Was your present accross iems?



Present across all IEMs. Even when not connected to a source. Just as long as the Mojo was powered on. I own plenty of IEMs and I will safely say that if there is ANY hiss when the Mojo is not connected to a source with the Mojo switched on, you have a faulty unit at hand. Even with the UERM etc I have no hiss with my now, non faulty unit.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mimouille said:


> Nope. The hiss is there when the Mojo is on, even without source.


 
There is only three micro volts of noise with one hundred and twenty five dBvolts of gain this is a world class world beating Specification what more can we do for some of you guys. Why is is subject being raised time and again


----------



## joshuachew

mojo ideas said:


> There is only three micro volts of noise with one hundred and twenty five dBvolts of gain this is a world class world beating Specification what more can we do for some of you guys. Why is is subject being raised time and again



Don't need to go so hard on him. His unit is most probably faulty.


----------



## Mimouille

joshuachew said:


> Present across all IEMs. Even when not connected to a source. Just as long as the Mojo was powered on. I own plenty of IEMs and I will safely say that if there is ANY hiss when the Mojo is not connected to a source with the Mojo switched on, you have a faulty unit at hand. Even with the UERM etc I have no hiss with my now, non faulty unit.


 
 I am not so sure...it happens only with the Zeus.


----------



## joshuachew

mimouille said:


> I am not so sure...it happens only with the Zeus.



Easy. Just test it out with a demo unit or something.


----------



## Mimouille

joshuachew said:


> Easy. Just test it out with a demo unit or something.


 
 Well not so easy on the 1st on January


----------



## Mython

mimouille said:


> joshuachew said:
> 
> 
> > Easy. Just test it out with a demo unit or something.
> ...


 
  
  
 But China has a different New Years date to the rest of the world, does it not?


----------



## gnomen

naivesound said:


> i have never listened to dsd or extremely high quality file like that,  and i want to experience it on the mojo because the mojo is allready amazing with se846.
> 
> where could i get just 1 file , it doesn't matter what song or whatever, i just want to experience a great mastered track in a nice file on my mojo,  i wanna see what the magic is about,  how can i find this one track>




Another wonderful hi-res site, with great artists. Recommended to everyone on Head-Fi actually. 

They offer free download samples of the same track recorded in multiple formats DSD, WAV etc: www.soundliaison.com. Exactly for the comparisons you are looking for. 

Cheers


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Review of an interconnect for Droid/Mojo users in the pipeline. It is being made and I will review it.
  
 I am STOKED!!
  
 Seriously...how many Droid owners have been hunting the web for a good custom made cable for their Mojo?? Holy crap that market is gonna be big.


----------



## lukeap69

popcorn time...


----------



## Whitigir

My first impressions on Mojo battle VS Zx2 is posted in this link below. All in all, for ease of use and stock for stock straight out of the box, I would recommend Mojo over Zx2. But it doesn't mean Zx2 lose to the Mojo in this battle. You can read on to find out more. Any questions please ask. Thank you

http://www.head-fi.org/t/742609/sony-nw-zx2-hi-end-dap/9750#post_12209904


----------



## masterpfa

naivesound said:


> i have never listened to dsd or extremely high quality file like that,  and i want to experience it on the mojo because the mojo is allready amazing with se846.
> 
> where could i get just 1 file , it doesn't matter what song or whatever, i just want to experience a great mastered track in a nice file on my mojo,  i wanna see what the magic is about,  how can i find this one track>


 
 In the box of my unit was a card with a code to enable a download of a whole album from Native DSD. I am in the UK so I'm not too sure if this is a worldwide promotion


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > i have never listened to dsd or extremely high quality file like that,  and i want to experience it on the mojo because the mojo is allready amazing with se846.
> ...


 
  
  
 I think NaiveSound obtained a Mojo secondhand.
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7695#post_12195774
  
  
 .


----------



## sujitsky

mython said:


> I think NaiveSound obtained a Mojo secondhand.




I looked all over but mine came without any dsd downloads (moon audio)


----------



## Mython

Meh....
  
 Don't worry about it!
  
 LOL


----------



## Ike1985

Wow guys, the Blue Coast DSD recordings are the best audio I've ever heard and I've heard all the HD stuff. I HIGHLY SUGGEST them.


----------



## alan_g

masterpfa said:


> In the box of my unit was a card with a code to enable a download of a whole album from Native DSD. I am in the UK so I'm not too sure if this is a worldwide promotion


 

 im in the uk and got a download card too


----------



## NaiveSound

I got it 2nd hand on eBay but it's awsome, I guess my dx80 doesn't feed dsd to my mojo, big let down...


----------



## Mython

O


naivesound said:


> I got it 2nd hand on eBay but it's awsome, I guess my dx80 doesn't feed dsd to my mojo, big let down...


 
  
  
 Hmmm...
  
  
 I've unsubscribed from the DX80 threads, after *this* and *this*, but I still wonder if a firmware improvement might permit some DSD=>DownsampledPCM conversion (for the purposes of then sending it over optical or co-ax), as with some of the A&K DAPs. But, AFAIK, the Cirrus chip doesn't automatically convert DSD to PCM, as some other chips apparently do, so it may be too much effort for the DX80 firmware engineers. Pity, considering that A&K used the same chip yet still managed the conversion.


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm at the end of my hunt for this year, started searching for hifi since October and I acquired some ok equipment in my short hunt I also happened to get these things for very good price (the Mojo was the priciest of it all) 
I love the sound, 
Thank you all for your help, expecially with a Newby like me, an idiot like me


----------



## Mython

DSD aside, that looks like a pretty nice set-up!


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
> 
> ...


 

 Good post. (Breathes sigh of relief.)
  
 However please could someone from Chord tell us what colour of the volume buttons represents 2V rms. That's the line-out value I need. Others have concurred with me that they would like to know this.
  
 I think it was Chord Electronics or Mojo Ideas who replied before and told us some hi-fi kit runs at 3V. However it doesn't answer our question of how to set it to 2V rms.
  
 It was suggested by users that we should set it to 3V and then click back four clicks. Is that correct that four clicks take it from 3V rms to 2V rms. Does it work linearly and there are about twelve clicks from 3V to 0V please?


----------



## howdy

Well I have decided to buy this and skip waiting on the DX200. Would everyone suggest buying from Moon Audio?


----------



## nmatheis

howdy said:


> Well I have decided to buy this and skip waiting on the DX200. Would everyone suggest buying from Moon Audio?


 
  
 Good move @howdy. I'm in the same boat you are, I think. Mojo's moved on to the next person, and I'm considering selling some gear to buy MOJO to use with my iPhone for streaming and FiiO X5 for 256Gb of (mostly) FLAC files. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## RedJohn456

nmatheis said:


> Good move @howdy. I'm in the same boat you are, I think. Mojo's moved on to the next person, and I'm considering selling some gear to buy MOJO to use with my iPhone for streaming and FiiO X5 for 256Gb of (mostly) FLAC files. Decisions, decisions...


 
  
 I still miss the Mojo tour unit


----------



## howdy

nmatheis said:


> Good move @howdy. I'm in the same boat you are, I think. Mojo's moved on to the next person, and I'm considering selling some gear to buy MOJO to use with my iPhone for streaming and FiiO X5 for 256Gb of (mostly) FLAC files. Decisions, decisions...


 

 I hear yah! ever since i sent it on i cant stop thinking about it. I'm going to sell the X5 only though as its the only one I can live with out.


----------



## x RELIC x

I know of one member who sold their Schiit multibit stack to get the Mojo after trying it. I'm sure they'll report on it shortly.


----------



## elnero

redjohn456 said:


> I still miss the Mojo tour unit


 
  
 I lasted a whole day after I sent it on to you before I ended up ordering one of my own.
  


x relic x said:


> I know of one member who sold their Schiit multibit stack to get the Mojo after trying it. I'm sure they'll report on it shortly.


----------



## x RELIC x

Post Mojo withdrawal....

Lol!


----------



## RedJohn456

x relic x said:


> Post Mojo withdrawal....
> 
> Lol!


 
  
 easy for you to say man, i am getting the shakes and jitters here


----------



## howdy

So when FiiO releases the L19 will this make so the MoJo will work with a apple device without the CCK? If so does anyone know how much said cable is going to sell for?


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> So when FiiO releases the L19 will this make so the MoJo will work with a apple device without the CCK? If so does anyone know how much said cable is going to sell for?




The Lavricables solution is available now. Many users have reported it works flawlessly.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172046678763


----------



## howdy

x relic x said:


> The Lavricables solution is available now. Many users have reported it works flawlessly.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172046678763


 

 I was hoping for something cheaper, that is a fairly expensive cable. I will keep that in mind though.


----------



## jarnopp

howdy said:


> I was hoping for something cheaper, that is a fairly expensive cable. I will keep that in mind though.




I ordered this one at under half e price. It's shipped so I'll report back after I receive it. 

http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main


----------



## howdy

Yeah i seen those too and wanted to buy one but I have no idea how to switch it to English so that i can buy it. I seen the price was like around 25USD.


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> Yeah i seen those too and wanted to buy one but I have no idea how to switch it to English so that i can buy it. I seen the price was like around 25USD.




http://mytaofocus.com/shop/item.php?id=44240667193#3100218202673


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> http://mytaofocus.com/shop/item.php?id=44240667193#3100218202673


 
 That's a very useful website for those of us who can't read Chinese.
 That's a very bad website ... for our wallets.


----------



## jarnopp

howdy said:


> Yeah i seen those too and wanted to buy one but I have no idea how to switch it to English so that i can buy it. I seen the price was like around 25USD.




I'd never ordered from Taobao before. It's a little funky as a process but manageable. You have to make two payments. The first was about $37 (price plus Taobao commission) and the 2nd a few days later after they receive th item is for shipping. I chose airmail for $7.50. So total price about $45 USD. 

One cool thing is when Taobao receives the product from the manufacturer, they send you a link with photos of your actual item to inspect before you have it shipped out.


----------



## howdy

jarnopp said:


> I'd never ordered from Taobao before. It's a little funky as a process but manageable. You have to make two payments. The first was about $37 (price plus Taobao commission) and the 2nd a few days later after they receive th item is for shipping. I chose airmail for $7.50. So total price about $45 USD.
> 
> One cool thing is when Taobao receives the product from the manufacturer, they send you a link with photos of your actual item to inspect before you have it shipped out.


 
 This is what Im going with and trying t buy one now. I bought it and choose DHL but it did not say how much hopefully its not like 50USD as it did not say.


----------



## jarnopp

howdy said:


> This is what Im going with and trying t buy one now. I bought it and choose DHL but it did not say how much hopefully its not like 50USD as it did not say.




You can change shipping when it's time for the second payment. You can compare prices. One was like $40!


----------



## howdy

jarnopp said:


> You can change shipping when it's time for the second payment. You can compare prices. One was like $40!


 
 that's good, I do not want to pay more in shipping then the product itself.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

howdy said:


> that's good, I do not want to pay more in shipping then the product itself.


 

 I have a handmade one coming in and this is a Canjam attendee. He knows the folks on here and they know him. I think he is getting geared up to make various kinds of interconnects to support the Mojo. You might wanna wait as this is definitely high quality. Just a thought


----------



## howdy

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have a handmade one coming in and this is a Canjam attendee. He knows the folks on here and they know him. I think he is getting geared up to make various kinds of interconnects to support the Mojo. You might wanna wait as this is definitely high quality. Just a thought


 

 can you PM me his name or info? or post it here?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

howdy said:


> can you PM me his name or info? or post it here?


 

  I once advised a person who is not rich to get a cable (for COZOY item) and it was bad ..cable was from Aliexpress.
 I will post once I confirm it works. I was just saying a known vendor with crazy good customer service is getting into the game and I have spent hours on the net looking for customs and this guy was polite fast responding and knows the folks that run this site.
 That Aliexpress one (for Mojo to Note 4) which i waited 5 days to even process was just canceled. I said i would do a review and maybe a lot of folks would want one ( I already paid by cc so there was no reach for a free sample...not at all). 5 minutes after i said i would do a review he cancelled my order.
 I sent a PM and link to that guy already to maybe you or another so that is another bad deal.
  
 When I have this in hand and it works I will post the details and am pretty sure he and his team are gearing up for the connects the Mojo needs. A market gap needs filling and it looks like that is about to happen.


----------



## mscott58

hawaiibadboy said:


> I once advised a person who is not rich to get a cable (for COZOY item) and it was bad ..cable was from Aliexpress.
> I will post once I confirm it works. I was just saying a known vendor with crazy good customer service is getting into the game and I have spent hours on the net looking for customs and this guy was polite fast responding and knows the folks that run this site.
> That Aliexpress one (for Mojo to Note 4) which i waited 5 days to even process was just canceled. I said i would do a review and maybe a lot of folks would want one ( I already paid by cc so there was no reach for a free sample...not at all). 5 minutes after i said i would do a review he cancelled my order.
> I sent a PM and link to that guy already to maybe you or another so that is another bad deal.
> ...




Cancelling after finding out you're a reviewer...not a positive sign. Thanks for the heads-up and for proactively watching out for others. Cheers


----------



## ken6217

Are the sound quality specs of a music player somewhat irrelevant when connecting the the Mojo since you are using the amp and DAC of the Mojo?
  
 What is considered the "best" player to use and wha is the optimum connection?
  
 Thanks,
 Ken


----------



## gregoirejohn

rob watts said:


> Because they can't using chip based DAC's. Chip DAC's have two current outputs. So you need two I to V converters (amps) then a differential to single ended amp, then a headphone buffer to deliver the current. You also need a lot of analogue filtering wrapped around these amps. So why are normal DAC's so complex in the analogue domain? Two reasons:
> 
> 1. Silicon DAC's are horribly noisy, as the substrate and grounds are bouncing around due to switching activity. So to counter this, it is done differentially, which means the ground noise is cancelled. It also hides the problems of the reference circuitry, which can't be made with low enough impedance on silicon. This translates to more distortion, and crucially noise floor modulation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Watcherq

naivesound said:


> i have never listened to dsd or extremely high quality file like that,  and i want to experience it on the mojo because the mojo is allready amazing with se846.
> 
> where could i get just 1 file , it doesn't matter what song or whatever, i just want to experience a great mastered track in a nice file on my mojo,  i wanna see what the magic is about,  how can i find this one track>



http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html has the free files for you to compare since the same file is converted to various formats

The other is Blue Coast music. Pure DSD or analogue -> DSD processing. Very good mastering as well for all the music they produced. They have free tracks if you register with them


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes 4 clicks down will set it too 1.9v (both balls indigo). Each step is always a 1 dB change.
  
 Rob


greenbow said:


> Good post. (Breathes sigh of relief.)
> 
> However please could someone from Chord tell us what colour of the volume buttons represents 2V rms. That's the line-out value I need. Others have concurred with me that they would like to know this.
> 
> ...


----------



## shigzeo

rob watts said:


> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not sure what it is about the iMac's USB, but it is problematic, for sure. And indeed, I expect Mojo to outdo most measuring setups. I'm sure Jude's awesome unit is up to snuff.


----------



## x RELIC x

shigzeo said:


> I'm not sure what it is about the iMac's USB, but it is problematic, for sure. And indeed, I expect Mojo to outdo most measuring setups. I'm sure Jude's awesome unit is up to snuff.




Jude's awesome unit?


----------



## shigzeo

x relic x said:


> Jude's awesome unit?


 

 He has an awesome audio analyser.


----------



## Ike1985

Victory Dirt Wolf IPA, Mojo and some Marvin Gaye helping me get over this crappy Flu:


----------



## x RELIC x

shigzeo said:


> He has an awesome audio analyser.




Ah, gotcha!


----------



## nmatheis

@iKE1985: Not Mojo created, but when my wife and I toured the Carlsberg brewery in Copenhagen we learned that workers there used to live on the premises and had a daily beer ration. When they were sick, they got more beer!


----------



## singleended58

howdy said:


> Well I have decided to buy this and skip waiting on the DX200. Would everyone suggest buying from Moon Audio?




Yes. Drew is a knowledgeable and responsible seller.


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes Jude's got an APX555  too. Its the only test equipment I know that can properly measure noise floor modulation, as ADC's have a lot of noise floor modulation.
  
 Rob


----------



## shigzeo

rob watts said:


> Yes Jude's got an APX555  too. Its the only test equipment I know that can properly measure noise floor modulation, as ADC's have a lot of noise floor modulation.
> 
> Rob


 

 That thing is a beast. Of course, Mojo is my product of the year, so I'm as convinced as it gets.


----------



## jude

x relic x said:


> Jude's awesome unit?


 
  
 As Rob just mentioned, at the Head-Fi office, we happen to have the same audio analyzer that Rob is using, which is Audio Precision's flagship *APx555*. We've had it for a while, and I'll finally be saying more about it soon. I think it's fair to say that it's the quietest, most precise audio analyzer currently made, and should be able to get the full measure of any current audiophile DAC, amp, preamp, etc., and is also pretty fantastic for acoustic measurements (which we pair the APx555 with a G.R.A.S. 45CA for). To help with our acoustic measurements, we're also working with a company to have a custom lab-grade sound and vibration isolation chamber built (which should be completed in the coming couple/few weeks)--the chamber will also be EMI-shielded, which may or may not come in handy on occasion.
  
 We've been doing audio measurements for a while (acoustic for about a year, and electronic for a little less than half that), and, again, will be saying more about it all very soon.


----------



## shigzeo

jude said:


> As Rob just mentioned, at the Head-Fi office, we happen to have the same audio analyzer that Rob is using, which is Audio Precision's flagship *APx555*. We've had it for a while, and I'll finally be saying more about it soon. I think it's fair to say that it's the quietest, most precise audio analyzer currently made, and should be able to get the full measure of any current audiophile DAC, amp, preamp, etc., and is also pretty fantastic for acoustic measurements (which we pair the APx555 with a G.R.A.S. 45CA for). To help with our acoustic measurements, we're also working with a company to have a custom lab-grade sound and vibration isolation chamber built (which should be completed in the coming couple/few weeks)--the chamber will also be EMI-shielded, which may or may not come in handy on occasion.
> 
> We've been doing audio measurements for a while (acoustic for about a year, and electronic for a little less than half that), and, again, will be saying more about it all very soon.


 

 Thread officially derailed. Anyway, excited for it.


----------



## jude

shigzeo said:


> Thread officially derailed. Anyway, excited for it.


 
  
 Sorry--I didn't mean to go too far off-topic.
  
 Back to the Mojo (which, by the way, measured very impressively in our preliminary measurements of it).


----------



## x RELIC x

jude said:


> As Rob just mentioned, at the Head-Fi office, we happen to have the same audio analyzer that Rob is using, which is Audio Precision's flagship *APx555*. We've had it for a while, and I'll finally be saying more about it soon. I think it's fair to say that it's the quietest, most precise audio analyzer currently made, and should be able to get the full measure of any current audiophile DAC, amp, preamp, etc., and is also pretty fantastic for acoustic measurements (which we pair the APx555 with a G.R.A.S. 45CA for). To help with our acoustic measurements, we're also working with a company to have a custom lab-grade sound and vibration isolation chamber built (which should be completed in the coming couple/few weeks)--the chamber will also be EMI-shielded, which may or may not come in handy on occasion.
> 
> We've been doing audio measurements for a while (acoustic for about a year, and electronic for a little less than half that), and, again, will be saying more about it all very soon.




Looking forward to reading more about it (and hopefully resulting measurements) around Head Fi.


----------



## Ike1985

Art Lande's "While she sleeps" sound great. To anyone whose a fan of classical music especially Finaly Fantasy sountracks(actually some of my fav classical), this sounds very much like them-in the sense of the melodies he creates. Unlike them though, only the piano is used in this album. Sometimes u feel like either he or Uematsu borrowed from each other.


----------



## Ike1985

nmatheis said:


> @iKE1985
> : Not Mojo created, but when my wife and I toured the Carlsberg brewery in Copenhagen we learned that workers there used to live on the premises and had a daily beer ration. When they were sick, they got more beer!




Very cool-I'd heard of that wonderful workplace accommodation before. : P

If your a beer guy check out the following(some of my best of 2015)

North Coast - Le Merle saison
Victory - Dirt Wolf IPA
Victory - Harvest Ale
Victory - Storm King Stout
Three Floyds - Zombie Dust IPA
Three Floyds - Yum Yum Ale
Schlafly - TIPA
Great Lakes - Christmas Ale
Great Lakes - Chill Wave IPA
Ballast Point - Grapefruit Sculpin IPA 

That's all I can remember off the top.


----------



## nmatheis

Yeah, see... I'm not an IPA guy. My wife? Yup. Me? Nope :eek:

I do like the North Coast Belgians, though. And I enjoyed some Trader Joe's Belgian-style 2011 Vintage Ale I've had stored away in the cellar while jamming the Mojo + Edition X. 

See, I got that turned around to Mojo eventually :wink_face:


----------



## audionewbi

Mojo pairs nicely with Layla but Hugo is just•••••<3

What happened to mojo casing and accessories, any news?


----------



## joshuachew

jude said:


> Sorry--I didn't mean to go too far off-topic.
> 
> Back to the Mojo (which, by the way, measured very impressively in our preliminary measurements of it).



How does the Mojo measure compared to the Hugo?


----------



## sabloke

Why would you put the Mojo in a case? Not running hot enough bare while charging? Would a case help cooling it down?


----------



## Ike1985

Follow up to Art Lande in DSD + Mojo IN THE DARK:

So I listened to Art Lande's "While She Sleeps" in total darkness(except for the mojo lights) tonight. I find that listening to anything in total darkness allows the brain to focus all its attention to the auditory sense instead of processing visual information. Doing so increases detail dramatically for me.

Anyway, the session was awe inspiring. Art really likes to hold notes and let them fade into oblivion-dancing together as they fade. Anyone whose played piano knows the feeling and sound of a piano key fading away. The way Art uses the silence in his playing is one of his finest abilities.

With the mojo, IPhone 5 via Onkyo HF and my A12's I was able to hear the subtle vibrations the fading notes made in the air, as they merged-played off each other and dissolved-the subtle little sounds they made as they dissolved into each other-much the same way two small waves at the end of their reach can merge into each other as they extend into the shore.

Other times it was as if dual waterfalls rolled over the precipice, completely separated by a small piece of land. I was able to hear every drop as it rolled off each fall simultaneously (Arte's hands playing different parts simultaneously). The thing I keep coming
back to with Mojo is musicality and detail. Like hearing in detail how his fingers release the last note and the sound the key makes as it returns to its position as it is when not being played. The DEPTH of the soundstage is something that has to be experienced. It's especially noticeable on albums like Pink Floyd's DSOM-where many layers are present in each song. Mojo seperates all those layers and shows them to you in extreme detail while preserving the musicality and feeling of the whole.

Also I got quite a shock at the end of the album when they included Art talking and fiddling with the piano. It sounded so real through my A12's I thought someone else was in the room. It really sounded like the voice was 6 feet away on my right side. Impressive stage and very trippy.

Listen in the dark some time w/mojo and some good recordings.


----------



## Jazzi

jarnopp said:


> I'd never ordered from Taobao before. It's a little funky as a process but manageable. You have to make two payments. The first was about $37 (price plus Taobao commission) and the 2nd a few days later after they receive th item is for shipping. I chose airmail for $7.50. So total price about $45 USD.
> 
> One cool thing is when Taobao receives the product from the manufacturer, they send you a link with photos of your actual item to inspect before you have it shipped out.


P

That's exactly the process I recently went through to secure that cable, although I think my cost was closer to $60. Cable works great though. Of course you have to wait a few days to receive it, but it's quite a bit less expensive than the other one mentioned previously.


----------



## RamblerBoy

how does mojo's sq compare to that of fiio x3ii's headphone out when volume matched?
 anyone having both?


----------



## headwhacker

audionewbi said:


> Mojo pairs nicely with Layla but Hugo is just•••••<3
> 
> What happened to mojo casing and accessories, any news?




On my comparison using HD800 and T51p Hugo and Mojo sounded similar when volume matched within 0.05 Volts


----------



## sabloke

I got both and there's no comparison. The Mojo sounds more detail, more musical and the base is way better, too. I didn't volume match but don't think it would have made any difference. The Fiio is really struggling driving my T40RP but even at very low levels the Mojo is in another league. I won't use the X3II without it


----------



## callizer

How is the Mojo as a standalone DAC? I plan to sell my Hugo and get Mojo+Liquid Carbon.


----------



## x RELIC x

callizer said:


> How is the Mojo as a standalone DAC? I plan to sell my Hugo and get Mojo+Liquid Carbon.




Mojo works well as standalone DAC. FYI, unless you're looking in the for sale section the Liquid Carbon is sold out. Might be a while before the next batch, if ever.


----------



## callizer

x relic x said:


> Mojo works well as standalone DAC. FYI, unless you're looking in the for sale section the Liquid Carbon is sold out. Might be a while before the next batch, if ever.



I found someone who wants to sell his LC 

How would you compare the Mojo with Hugo based on DAC performance alone?


----------



## x RELIC x

callizer said:


> I found someone who wants to sell his LC
> 
> How would you compare the Mojo with Hugo based on DAC performance alone?




That's great if you can grab the Liquid Carbon, I really enjoy mine!

I'm sorry, I haven't heard the Hugo (that's why I edited my post) but to my ears the Mojo is very capable.


----------



## RamblerBoy

sabloke said:


> I got both and there's no comparison. The Mojo sounds more detail, more musical and the base is way better, too. I didn't volume match but don't think it would have made any difference. The Fiio is really struggling driving my T40RP but even at very low levels the Mojo is in another league. I won't use the X3II without it


 
 thank you.


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> Good post. (Breathes sigh of relief.)
> 
> However please could someone from Chord tell us what colour of the volume buttons represents 2V rms. That's the line-out value I need. Others have concurred with me that they would like to know this.
> 
> ...



Double blue should do it for you!


----------



## Mojo ideas

ike1985 said:


> Victory Dirt Wolf IPA, Mojo and some Marvin Gaye helping me get over this crappy Flu:



I thought he only did ......Sexual healing!


----------



## callizer

x relic x said:


> That's great if you can grab the Liquid Carbon, I really enjoy mine!
> 
> I'm sorry, I haven't heard the Hugo (that's why I edited my post) but to my ears the Mojo is very capable.




Yeah the Liquid Carbon is really a gem. Cheers!


----------



## tkteo

tf10charged said:


> here. have fun.
> 
> https://hifiduino.wordpress.com/free-hi-res-music/


 
 thank you. the hifistatement website has some nice tracks


----------



## 329161

mojo ideas said:


> I thought he only did ......Sexual healing!



Shame on you! He did his best work before that.....though Sexual Healing was great.


----------



## heliuscc

I'm still on my mission for a new transport for my mojo.
 The DX50 is nice sounding but the touchscreen does my head in.
 The Sony A15 is ok, sounds decent through mojo and is a nice and light combo, but it's not quite there.
  
 So, to the shortlist:
 Ibasso DX80 - This sounds like it has a fair amount of firmware issues, pops, clicks etc etc. Shame as it looked ok.
 Onkyo DP-X1 - This is probably the favourite right now, but is a big unit and only really available at pricejapan, in a while....
 AK100ii - Tempting but AK is overpriced, but have found one for £639, which is £160 under UK RRP
 Sony Xperia Z3 compact - Get one second hand for less than £200, will it be as good as a DAP though.
  
 I'm thinking that for ease of use and alloeing the full gamut of freqs that USB OTG is the way forward here, and the Onkyo will also do MQA, but will anybody else use MQA anyway?
 Feel a bit like I'm going round in circles to be honest.
 What's peoples opinions on best transport??


----------



## georgelai57

@heliuscc - I went through the same thought process and settled for the DP-X1 but as a standalone, and pair with the Mojo, second hands AK100 and X3ii


----------



## Mimouille

heliuscc said:


> I'm still on my mission for a new transport for my mojo.
> The DX50 is nice sounding but the touchscreen does my head in.
> The Sony A15 is ok, sounds decent through mojo and is a nice and light combo, but it's not quite there.
> 
> ...


I got an Ak100 mk2. You can get one for 399 on Amazon. Best size match.


----------



## Mojo ideas

dcfac73 said:


> Shame on you! He did his best work before that.....though Sexual Healing was great.





Always the joke is lost when explained ..... Getting over flu...? But of course I have all his great works too.


----------



## 329161

mojo ideas said:


> Always the joke is lost when explained ..... Getting over flu...? But of course I have all his great works too.



Bah, irony is so often lost on me. Forgive me.


----------



## ken6217

Which input from a DAP offers the best sound quality?


----------



## 329161

ken6217 said:


> Which input from a DAP offers the best sound quality?



Any of the digital ones I would imagine


----------



## ken6217

I assume that the DAC and amp section of the DAP is bypassed since the Mojo would be solely handling that. Correct?

If so, then I would imagine that when picking a player to use with the Mojo, the only areas to look at are non sound quality areas such as user interface, hard drive size, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## 329161

ken6217 said:


> I assume that the DAC and amp section of the DAP is bypassed since the Mojo would be solely handling that. Correct?
> 
> If so, then I would imagine that when picking a player to use with the Mojo, the only areas to look at are non sound quality areas such as user interface, hard drive size, etc?
> 
> Thanks.



Correct. Digital either works or it doesn't. You won't for example get better sq from USB over coaxial.
If you want to utilise the dap's DAC, then listen via line out to the mojo.


----------



## Whitigir

dcfac73 said:


> Correct. Digital either works or it doesn't. You won't for example get better sq from USB over coaxial.
> If you want to utilise the dap's DAC, then listen via line out to the mojo.




Mojo has no Analog input...Mojo is only Digital inputs device


----------



## Mython

ken6217 said:


> Which input from a DAP offers the best sound quality?


 
  
  
 Please.
  
 Just *read* the thread title and enlightenment will follow, soon after.


----------



## mscott58

ike1985 said:


> Victory Dirt Wolf IPA, Mojo and some Marvin Gaye helping me get over this crappy Flu:




Cheers! Dirt Wolf is a great DIPA.

Also like Chill Wave from your list. 

A few of my favorite IPAs this year:
Palate Shifter
The Taste of Hops to Come
Seeking Alpha 
Hercules


----------



## 329161

whitigir said:


> Mojo has no Analog input...Mojo is only Digital inputs device



My apologies. I don't own one. I plan on getting one though. I would've thought line in would've been a feature.


----------



## Whitigir

dcfac73 said:


> My apologies. I don't own one. I plan on getting one though. I would've thought line in would've been a feature.




No line-in, only data-in, and no pre-amp (true) line-out and only headphones line-out, but this shouldn't be the problem. However the price, performance, design, the Mojo is worth it . Now, why don't Chord produce DAP ? I would jump on the train lol


----------



## GreenBow

http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread/60#post_12214942


mojo ideas said:


> Double blue should do it for you!


 

 Thank you. I will post this on the much shorter Mojo Issue Solutions Thread, then it won't get buried. You're the best.
  
 EDIT: There, done it. Post 61 on page 5. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread/60#post_12214942
  
 2nd EDIT: I just found that Rob Watts also relied to this. Thank you too, for post 8201. I didn't see it at first because I clicked Mojo Ideas's post from my email.


----------



## jarnopp

mscott58 said:


> Cheers! Dirt Wolf is a great DIPA.
> 
> Also like Chill Wave from your list.
> 
> ...




Agreed, Mojo sounds great with IPA input! and the West Coast wakes up to 50 more posts.


----------



## shigzeo

dcfac73 said:


> Correct. Digital either works or it doesn't. You won't for example get better sq from USB over coaxial.
> If you want to utilise the dap's DAC, then listen via line out to the mojo.


 

 Again, unless your USB, like the one on my iMac's, has a mind of its own.


----------



## bikutoru

shigzeo said:


> Again, unless your USB, like the one on my iMac's, has a mind of its own.


 

 If Usb misbehaves, you could use spdf, couldn't you? As far as I know all iMacs have optical out, and from what I read here - USB and Optical inputs are pretty much equal when it comes to Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

bikutoru said:


> If Usb misbehaves, you could use spdf, couldn't you? As far as I know all iMacs have optical out, and from what I read here - USB and Optical inputs are pretty much equal when it comes to Mojo.




Am I maximizing my Mojos potential with this wiring? And set up?


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> bikutoru said:
> 
> 
> > If Usb misbehaves, you could use spdf, couldn't you? As far as I know all iMacs have optical out, and from what I read here - USB and Optical inputs are pretty much equal when it comes to Mojo.
> ...


 
  
  
 Difficult to tell, from your photograph, whether that is plaited wire or co-axially braided. If it is co-axially-braided, then yes, that's about as good as one could reasonably hope for (75 ohms is generally considered the best specification, but it's not absolutely critical).
  
 You have a pretty decent setup there.
  
 The comments about USB vs Optical were aimed at the reliability of the outputs of the iMac, rather than the reliability of the inputs of the Mojo.


----------



## kissmevn

Do you guys think the mojo is too revealing ?
Bad ones turn worst and good ones become perfect


----------



## Mython

kissmevn said:


> Do you guys think the mojo is too revealing ?
> Bad ones turn worst and good ones become perfect


 
  
  
 Just like a high quality camera lens!
  
 Some people have spots, wrinkles, warts, cuts, grazes, bruises....   so does that mean it is best to always use a poor quality lens that doesn't focus well?


----------



## AndrewH13

kissmevn said:


> Do you guys think the mojo is too revealing ?
> Bad ones turn worst and good ones become perfect




No one would buy Mojo if they didn't want to hear it as it is would they?


----------



## jonnymooshoo

What effect does a high quality transport cable have if the mojo is doing all the audio processing and amplification?


----------



## producerjames

jarnopp said:


> I ordered this one at under half e price. It's shipped so I'll report back after I receive it.
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main


 They ship intensional? Thanks


----------



## Mython

jonnymooshoo said:


> What effect does a high quality transport cable have if the mojo is doing all the audio processing and amplification?


 
  
  
 Negligible, unless you have a lot of stray RF from a smartphone, adjacent to the Mojo, in which case, some cables might perform better than others.
  
  


rob watts said:


> In the 1980's, people started talking about mains cables making a difference to the sound quality - and I didn't believe it either - particularly as my pre-amp had 300 dB of PSU rejection in the power supply. But I did a listening test, and yes I could hear a difference. Frankly I still could not believe the evidence of my own ears, so did a blind listening test with my girl friend. She reported exactly the same observation - mains cables did make a difference to SQ.
> 
> To cut a long story short, I proved the problem was down to RF noise. RF noise inter-modulates with the wanted audio signal within the analogue electronics, and if the RF noise is random, then the distortion is random too and you get a increase in noise floor with signal. This increase in noise floor is noise floor modulation, and the brain is very sensitive to it; you can perceive tiny amounts of noise floor modulation as a brightening or hardening of the sound. By tiny I mean the noise floor modulation needs to be well below -200 dB, so the brain is very sensitive to it. With the right test equipment, you (APX5555 is only test equipment that has no innate noise floor modulation) can easily measure the effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mython

producerjames said:


> jarnopp said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered this one at under half e price. It's shipped so I'll report back after I receive it.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Here, you can have item shipped internationally:
  


x relic x said:


> http://mytaofocus.com/shop/item.php?id=44240667193#3100218202673


----------



## Ike1985

mscott58 said:


> Cheers! Dirt Wolf is a great DIPA.
> 
> Also like Chill Wave from your list.
> 
> ...




Since it appears we have similar tastes, I'm noting these and keeping an eye out. : P


----------



## Whitigir

mython said:


> Negligible, unless you have a lot of stray RF from a smartphone, adjacent to the Mojo, in which case, some cables might perform better than others.




Agreed, even with different sources feeding the Mojo, I was unable to hear differences. Maybe different apps that were used to play the music, but other than that ...?


----------



## Ike1985

kissmevn said:


> Do you guys think the mojo is too revealing ?
> Bad ones turn worst and good ones become perfect




I do MP3 128 streaming and listen to a lot of metal bands that can't afford nice studios and while the mojo has incredible resolution-it maintains the musicality, as I've said before. It all sounds good to me.


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> Difficult to tell, from your photograph, whether that is plaited wire or co-axially braided. If it is co-axially-braided, then yes, that's about as good as one could reasonably hope for (75 ohms is generally considered the best specification, but it's not absolutely critical).
> 
> You have a pretty decent setup there.
> 
> The comments about USB vs Optical were aimed at the reliability of the outputs of the iMac, rather than the reliability of the inputs of the Mojo.




Just a l17 cable


----------



## eazeyo

Enjoying my chord mojo which came the day before Xmas... Thanks again for the recommendations guys.

Can anyone recommend a small high quality speaker around $500 hat would work very well with the mojo via 1/8th inch cable?
I'd love to take advantage of the dac/amp when I need to give my ears a rest from the headphones.


----------



## Mython

eazeyo said:


> Can anyone recommend a small high quality speaker around $500 hat would work very well with the mojo via 1/8th inch cable?


 
  
  
 Do you mean active speakers?
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8100#post_12210879


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Difficult to tell, from your photograph, whether that is plaited wire or co-axially braided. If it is co-axially-braided, then yes, that's about as good as one could reasonably hope for (75 ohms is generally considered the best specification, but it's not absolutely critical).
> ...


 
  
  
 Aren't you using a DX80 in that picture?
  

  
  
 Fiio L17 _*(correction: L19) *_cable is for use with Apple devices that would otherwise require CCK, are they not?
  
  
 So how can you be using an L17 cable with a DX80?


----------



## lurk

mython said:


> Aren't you using a DX80 in that picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Google is a good friend


----------



## highfell

heliuscc said:


> I'm still on my mission for a new transport for my mojo.
> The DX50 is nice sounding but the touchscreen does my head in.





I have a DX90 feeding my Mojo/Hugo. Have you tried Rockboxing you DX50? As that changes your UI experience and sorts out gapless playback. Battery life isn't as good though.


Edited to make better sense


----------



## Mython

lurk said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you using a DX80 in that picture?
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Hahaha - my mistake! I got mixed-up between L17 and L19 - I had a 'brain-fart' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Apologies @ Lurk & NaiveSound
  
  
 .


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> Hahaha - my mistake! Apologies @ Lurk & NaiveSound




Not a problem, yes it's a dx80 (very buggy) that company just thows %&$# together and sells it. 

But I wonder if I am using the best cable or *transport* period to feed my beloved MOJO! Which I love Oh so much


----------



## Mython

AFAI can see, that L17 cable does appear to have a braided co-axial sheath, so it's got most of the bases covered.
  

  
  
 As for the DX80 - well, you have more experience of that than me, but there is no special reason (other than DSD) why the DX80 should not sound just as good as any other transport, feeding the Mojo.
  
 Ultimately, you should_ try for yourself_ to see if you can hear any difference feeding the Mojo with a PC USB, or smartphone USB OTG, or AK optical (or even DX80 optical!), or whatever.
  
  
 Let us know if you find there is any _significant _difference in sound, when trying different options to the DX80 co-axial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Also see:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6750#post_12155980
  
  
 Differences between most transports should be very subtle, when used with Mojo; to the point of being fairly insignificant, but, just for a fun, subjective, exception:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7890#post_12203042
  
  
  
  
  
 You are clearly bitten by the audiophile bug, so your thirst to try to get something slightly better than what you have will probably never go away! LOL
  
 Remember that:
  

the audiophile bug _sometimes_ leads one to _seek_ a significant difference, _even when a significant difference may not actually exist, in the present reality! _It can be like an itch that you can't scratch - so it is wise to be aware of this fact, for the sake of one's sanity, and for the sake of one's finances.
the audiophile bug is always subject to the Law of Diminishing Returns (i.e. once you have reached a certain level of performance, then you have to pay big money to attain only slight improvements). So, _sometimes there may actually exist a significant difference_, but it may be relatively small in comparison to the big chunk of cash necessary to acquire it. But because audiophile equipment can be, literally, an addiction, a wise person will think logically about whether they are paying a big chunk of cash for a small performance difference that is, _or perhaps not_, worth it, or if they are at risk of paying a big chunk of cash just to gain some emotional relief from their addiction (which is not the most logical or healthiest way to deal with an addiction).
just because one person hears a difference does not necessarily mean that you will, too & vice-versa)
  
  
 .


----------



## GreenBow

eazeyo said:


> Can anyone recommend a small high quality speaker around $500 hat would work very well with the mojo via 1/8th inch cable?
> I'd love to take advantage of the dac/amp when I need to give my ears a rest from the headphones.


 
 I recently bought the Q Acoustics BT3. They are also currently reduced to about £210 from about £300-£350.
  
 I am using a Meridian Explorer so your Mojo will do even better. On their own the BT3 do a reasonable job with my DAC but I was not spellbound by them? However when I bought a QED Reference Audio J2P cable, the BT3 sprung into life. (Nod to Chord here; Chord did a cable called the Chord iChord which can sometimes be bought on ebay.)
  
 The BT3 work ok on desktop for size and their tone is great. They did take about two weeks to run in properly and were very bass light out of the box. Now they are bass full-full. However you need to sit a little back from them, like about a metre to hear the full bass. Sitting any closer and the bass loses a little bottom end and they sound more punchy than full and warm. They still make a good music performance though when sitting close up to them on the desktop. I would recommend them with a quality 3.5mm to RCA. (Not without.)
  
 I wanted the same as you because I found listening without headphones, to be kind of resting. I have barely touched my headphones since. I still love my headphones but I like quality without being tied to one postion due to headphone cable.


----------



## San Man

Hello all,

 Sorry for this specific question, but googling wouldn't return a specific answer.

 I have an iPhone 6+ and have the CCX cable.   Would benefit more using the iphone/mojo or buy a new DAP to use with my W40s?  
  

 Sorry for the amateur question but I couldn't find answers elsewhere.   Any insight is greatly appreciated.

 Mahalo!


----------



## Whitigir

san man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Sorry for this specific question, but googling wouldn't return a specific answer.
> ...




Depends, how much money you want to spend. Do you like a stand alone dap or stacking devices ? Mojo is the best solution and price/performance at this price point for any DAC at the moment.


----------



## heliuscc

highfell said:


> Yes, did try that, thought the DX50 would catch fire it got so hot!
> I have a DX90 feeding my Mojo/Hugo. Have tried Rockboxing it?? As that changes your UI experience and sorts out gapless playback. Battery life isn't as good though.


----------



## apollo11

andrewh13 said:


> No one would buy Mojo if they didn't want to hear it as it is would they?


 

 I wouldn't agree much more!


----------



## Mython

andrewh13 said:


> No one would buy Mojo if they didn't want to hear it as it is would they?


 
  
  
 See _my above post! _  hahaha


----------



## San Man

whitigir said:


> Depends, how much money you want to spend. Do you like a stand alone dap or stacking devices ? Mojo is the best solution and price/performance at this price point for any DAC at the moment.




Thanks for the response 

I'm more than willing to spend for a mojo, but doubt I'll ever spend to get a Hugo. Plus, I'm more concerned with "portability" at the moment. 

Since I already have a semi capable DAP, is the mojo the logical starting progression point?

Thanks again!


----------



## AudioBear

eazeyo said:


> Enjoying my chord mojo which came the day before Xmas... Thanks again for the recommendations guys.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a small high quality speaker around $500 hat would work very well with the mojo via 1/8th inch cable?
> I'd love to take advantage of the dac/amp when I need to give my ears a rest from the headphones.


 

 I use the self-powered Airmotiv 4s from Emotiva @$239/pair which are excellent
  
 https://emotiva.com/products/powered-monitors/speakers/airmotiv-4s
  
 At $399 you can get the 6s.  I was amazed how good they are and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Whitigir

Portability Mojo is also goods. It is really depends on many factors

1/ are you bothered by phone call while listening ?
2/ are you good on charging both devices after about 10-12 hours of usages ?
3/ are you going to need a lot more power to drive top tier and high impedance gears ?
4/ are you going to be ok for packing and stacking a phone on top of the mojo ?
.
.
.etc....many questions that you can only answer for yourself. But all I can tell you is that Mojo offer a high quality of music performance, which is worth more than it price . So if your main answer is like, portability, no need phone calls, only low impedance IEMS and headphones ....etc go for a stand alone DAP. Otherwise, Mojo and a phone can net you almost everything from DSD to ....whatever....

Keep in mind though, iPhone has max of 128 internal memory only :rolleyes:


----------



## Mython

san man said:


> whitigir said:
> 
> 
> > > san man said:
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, Mojo is a logical progression point, if _Sound Quality_ is your primary goal, but stacking is not everyone' preference, so you need to decide for yourself if it will suit you. Certainly, Mojo offers the best bang-for-your-buck, in terms of outright sound quality.
  
  
  
 In addition to what *Whitigir* said, above, some of the following points are also of partial relevance to your initial question, _*San Man*_:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/793132/dap-recommendations-for-oppo-ha-2-plus-akg550#post_12212364
  
  
 .


----------



## San Man

mython said:


> Yes, Mojo is a logical progression point, if _Sound Quality_ is your primary goal, but stacking is not everyone' preference, so you need to decide for yourself if it will suit you. Certainly, Mojo offers the best bang-for-your-buck, in terms of outright sound quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Mython, that was a good read


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Gonna be watching this thread now. Zambz over in the EL-8 thread caught my attention. I'm listening to these out of a Galaxy Note 5, a home laptop, work laptop, home desktop. At the moment I have a Vali for the desktop and an Audioquest Dragonfly for the laptops, but this seems like a "one stop shop" for everything. Tempted...


----------



## San Man

whitigir said:


> Portability Mojo is also goods. It is really depends on many factors
> 
> 1/ are you bothered by phone call while listening ?
> 2/ are you good on charging both devices after about 10-12 hours of usages ?
> ...




Very good points to consider, thank you


----------



## lextek

I was wondering if there are any plans to add MQA to the Mojo?


----------



## rwelles

san man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry for this specific question, but googling wouldn't return a specific answer.
> 
> ...


 

 I also have the w40s and an iPhone 6. The Mojo makes a huge difference (imo) if you have been plugging your earphones directly the 6+. I mean phenomenal improvement in all areas of SQ.
  
 That said, there might be some issues. Some have noted significant RF interference, but I believe that's only on older 2G networks. It hasn't been a problem for me on LTE. The cable requirement is clunky, to say the least. I'm getting the Lavricable solution, which is very clean. 
  
 Stacking with the 6+ might be cumbersome because the size factors are so different. I use velcro on my 6s case, works great for me. 
  
 Yes, it's "only" 100GB of storage. But I have about 100 red book album lossless rips and about 50 hi-res albums on mine, so that's a pretty good selection for me. Of course, I'm _very interested_ in the SD module that's been proposed by Chord. Love to be able to add another 200 GB of music!!
  
 In terms of "bang for the buck," it's a clear winner!!!
  
 Hope that helps in addition to the great advice you've already been given.


----------



## San Man

rwelles said:


> I also have the w40s and an iPhone 6. The Mojo makes a huge difference (imo) if you have been plugging your earphones directly the 6+. I mean phenomenal improvement in all areas of SQ.
> 
> That said, there might be some issues. Some have noted significant RF interference, but I believe that's only on older 2G networks. It hasn't been a problem for me on LTE. The cable requirement is clunky, to say the least. I'm getting the Lavricable solution, which is very clean.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, that's very helpful to hear from someone with the exact same potential setup, thank you!
  
 I do plug my W40s directly into the iphone, and I notice that I can get easily get to full volume on the iphone, but there seems to be a bit of distortion introduced at that volume level.   Primarily in the bass/mid-bass region.  I'd wager to say that the iphone amplifier is the weakest link so to speak.   In my past careers, I sold mainly car audio but dabbled in home audio, and it was generally thought that it's always better to have "more" power in order to be able to set the amplifier gain to its lowest setting.  I'm assuming the same can apply to this field of audio?
  
 As far as the network interference, I'll probably stick to ALACs (and later FLACs) as I don't currently stream music or plan to.   Hopefully that was what you're referencing to?
  
 Would you mind linking me that Laviricable solution please?

 Mahalo guys!


----------



## jarnopp

san man said:


> Wow, that's very helpful to hear from someone with the exact same potential setup, thank you!
> 
> Would you mind linking me that Laviricable solution please?
> 
> Mahalo guys!




Here is one link: https://www.audiogon.com/listings/digital-chord-hugo-mojo-pure-solid-silver-lightning-interconnect-for-ios-upgrade-cable-by-lav-2015-12-28-cables-europe


----------



## San Man

jarnopp said:


> Here is one link: https://www.audiogon.com/listings/digital-chord-hugo-mojo-pure-solid-silver-lightning-interconnect-for-ios-upgrade-cable-by-lav-2015-12-28-cables-europe


 
 Thank you.   I spelled it wrong, no wonder it didn't show up on google.


----------



## GreenBow

Didn't they say interference was cut using a ferrite (shielded was it,) cable? I have no idea, I was skim reading a bit at the time.


----------



## sling5s

I recently purchased a pair of Grado Magnum V6 (w/ Flats) and am loving it with the Mojo. What a great paring! Really loving it!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jarnopp said:


> Here is one link: https://www.audiogon.com/listings/digital-chord-hugo-mojo-pure-solid-silver-lightning-interconnect-for-ios-upgrade-cable-by-lav-2015-12-28-cables-europe


 
  
 Can someone please tell me the point of this considering the signal is purely digital at that stage of the chain?


----------



## callizer

someguydude said:


> Can someone please tell me the point of this considering the signal is purely digital at that stage of the chain?


Ergonomics for me. Copper can be a bit stiff.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

callizer said:


> Ergonomics for me. Copper can be a bit stiff.


 
  
 Valid point! Was just curious.
  
 I'm really close to selling my Vali and returning the Dragonfly and picking this up now...


----------



## jarnopp

callizer said:


> Ergonomics for me. Copper can be a bit stiff.




Yeah. I've actually been using a 1m USB-to-micro and CCK between iPhone and Mojo so I can keep the phone away to reduce interference. The short cable is a nice, 1-piece solution when traveling and using airplane mode, so I don't have to carry so much cable.


----------



## shigzeo

Does anyone know of a 30-pin (Apple) to USB Micro dock/cable? I prefer using my iPhone 4s as it's smaller, and keeping my iPhone 6 for everything else.


----------



## San Man

shigzeo said:


> Does anyone know of a 30-pin (Apple) to USB Micro dock/cable? I prefer using my iPhone 4s as it's smaller, and keeping my iPhone 6 for everything else.




Wasn't the apple oem cable included with the phone a 30 pin to usb?


----------



## shigzeo

san man said:


> Wasn't the apple oem cable included with the phone a 30 pin to usb?


 

 I want micro USB, not normal USB. A low profile thing that just goes into my iPhone 4s and out into micro USB, no adapters.


----------



## jarnopp

shigzeo said:


> I want micro USB, not normal USB. A low profile thing that just goes into my iPhone 4s and out into micro USB, no adapters.




Look at the last picture here: http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main

You can click on the 4s/micro button to order. But, I don't know if it will work. Maybe you can contact them? This is where I ordered the Lightning/micro cable, but haven't received it yet.


----------



## San Man

shigzeo said:


> I want micro USB, not normal USB. A low profile thing that just goes into my iPhone 4s and out into micro USB, no adapters.



My reading comprehension failed for a minute there. Apologies


----------



## shigzeo

jarnopp said:


> Look at the last picture here: http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main
> 
> You can click on the 4s/micro button to order. But, I don't know if it will work. Maybe you can contact them? This is where I ordered the Lightning/micro cable, but haven't received it yet.


 

 I can't believe I missed that. Thank you.


----------



## georgelai57

shigzeo said:


> I can't believe I missed that. Thank you.



The physical terminations at each end are what you are looking for, but how do we know whether this will extract the digital signal you need for the handshake to occur?


----------



## simonm

Just picked mine up from my local audio purveyor. Fortunately they had some left. Said they'd sold about thirty so this thing is flying off the shelves.

It's happily charging now.

Now my hunt for some decent headphones begins. I've tried to move away from IEMs recently but I may have to move back so I can make a super portable set up I can put into my man bag (appropriated mirrorless camera bag). My one requirement for IEMs is they must have detachable cables.

However if I do go full size or on ear phone shopping at least I can have a consistent source when auditioning.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

simonm said:


> Just picked mine up from my local audio purveyor. Fortunately they had some left. Said they'd sold about thirty so this thing is flying off the shelves.
> 
> It's happily charging now.
> 
> ...


 
  
 EL-8!


----------



## fiascogarcia

shigzeo said:


> I can't believe I missed that. Thank you.


 
 Let us know if it works!  It would be nice  to have an alternative to the Lightning to USB Camera Adapter/ USB to micro USB chain.


----------



## simonm

someguydude said:


> EL-8!


 
  
 I'll definitely add that to the audition list


----------



## apollo11

sling5s said:


> I recently purchased a pair of Grado Magnum V6 (w/ Flats) and am loving it with the Mojo. What a great paring! Really loving it!


 

 Its nice to hear that. i love them also with my grado 80, but using it more with my 650. cheers


----------



## zambz

Hey guys, got my Mojo and LOVE IT!!
  
 Only thing is, I have a cable which is a female USB to micro USB so that I can attach it to my Android phone.  I own a HTC One Google Play Edition with Android 6.0.  When I connect the unit with this adapter cable, nothing happens on the phone.  It continues to play through its own speaker.
  
 Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
  
 Thanks
 zambz


----------



## 3ggerhappy

zambz said:


> Hey guys, got my Mojo and LOVE IT!!
> 
> Only thing is, I have a cable which is a female USB to micro USB so that I can attach it to my Android phone.  I own a HTC One Google Play Edition with Android 6.0.  When I connect the unit with this adapter cable, nothing happens on the phone.  It continues to play through its own speaker.
> 
> ...


 
 You need  micro to micro OTG.


----------



## DanBa

zambz said:


> Hey guys, got my Mojo and LOVE IT!!
> 
> Only thing is, I have a cable which is a female USB to micro USB so that I can attach it to my Android phone.  I own a HTC One Google Play Edition with Android 6.0.  When I connect the unit with this adapter cable, nothing happens on the phone.  It continues to play through its own speaker.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Plug & Play, if every USB audio-required component is functional:
  
 . USB OTG cable:
 A USB OTG cable (with a "ID pin 4-connected to-pin 5" micro USB plug) is needed to connect an Android device to a standard USB DAC.
 The dual-role Android device is configured to USB host mode (able to interwork with a USB peripheral like Mojo) on the insertion of a USB OTG plug
  
 . compatible USB audio software:
 If the native USB audio does not work then you need to use one of the third-party USB audio music players (which include their own USB audio function / soft driver).
 USB Audio Player PRO or Onkyo HF Player are recommended by Chord.
  
  
 More details can be found at:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs
 Android USB audio
 . FAQ
 . A list of USB OTG cables / adapters


----------



## lurk

OTG cables basically are ones tht sends data over usb right? Not necessarily micro usb to micro usb only


----------



## x RELIC x

lurk said:


> OTG cables basically are ones tht sends data over usb right? Not necessarily micro usb to micro usb only




Not exactly. USB cables that send data aren't necessarily OTG cables. As mentioned just above USB OTG has the pins configured specifically to tell the device to be in either host or slave mode. You can read the link posted just above or perhaps give this a read:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_On-The-Go

http://www.moon-audio.com/dragon-audio-cables/usb.html


----------



## nmatheis

I recently wrapped-up a week long audition period with Mojo and summarized my thoughts in a review. *LINK*.
  
 TLDR: I'm a bit DAP obsessed, and Mojo made me question that obsession. Simply fantastic little device. Still can't believe the sound @Rob Watts and the team at Chord pulled off with this little guy!
  
 
  
*\m/ \m/*


----------



## lurk

x relic x said:


> Not exactly. USB cables that send data aren't necessarily OTG cables. As mentioned just above USB OTG has the pins configured specifically to tell the device to be in either host or slave mode. You can read the link posted just above or perhaps give this a read:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_On-The-Go
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/dragon-audio-cables/usb.html




Thanks


----------



## San Man

nmatheis said:


> *\m/ \m/*


 
 What brand of white USB cable is that?


----------



## nmatheis

It's actually the OTG cable that came with the Calyx PaT.


----------



## San Man

Ah, thank you.   I guess I'll stick with the oem cable for the time being, as it seems as though my headphone jack is going out on my iphone so it may be a reason to look into a DAP now


----------



## zambz

Thank you all so much for your replies re the OTG cable, I think I might try with a friend's phone and see what happens.
  
 Another question I had was:
  
 * If I leave my charger plugged into the unit, will the unit be powered by my charger and stop using the battery after it's charged?  I would like to use this at home a lot but I'm worried that the charger is constantly trying to charge the battery.
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Whitigir

zambz said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies re the OTG cable, I think I might try with a friend's phone and see what happens.
> 
> Another question I had was:
> 
> ...




Nope! It is obvious that using Mojo while charging it, the Mojo does deplete the battery toward usages, and charging the battery at the same time by the charger. It gets twice as hot than either charging or using alone in this mode. So I would assume the Mojo always use the battery regardless of being charged or not. If this is the case though (need confirmation from Rob or Chord), I suggest not to use it and charge it at the same time, unless you "have to".


----------



## davidmolliere

Regarding the battery if I had one criticism it would be that is depletes quite fast when fully charged even if it's not used maybe has to do with the specific battery technology used I don't know.


----------



## zambz

whitigir said:


> Nope! It is obvious that using Mojo while charging it, the Mojo does deplete the battery toward usages, and charging the battery at the same time by the charger. It gets twice as hot than either charging or using alone in this mode. So I would assume the Mojo always use the battery regardless of being charged or not. If this is the case though (need confirmation from Rob or Chord), I suggest not to use it and charge it at the same time, unless you "have to".


 
  
 I believe you're right yeah.  I don't mind that it gets hot, but I'm worried this will destroy the unit over time.  Perhaps I should shoot an email over to Chord Electronics on this?
  
 Further thoughts are welcome.  I love that I can use this on the go, and I probably will use it when travelling, but most importantly, I just want to plug it into my Mac at home and use it as my main output.  Considering the unit has line level out mode too, one would think that it is also suited for use in a desktop environment.


----------



## Whitigir

zambz said:


> I believe you're right yeah.  I don't mind that it gets hot, but I'm worried this will destroy the unit over time.  Perhaps I should shoot an email over to Chord Electronics on this?
> 
> Further thoughts are welcome.  I love that I can use this on the go, and I probably will use it when travelling, but most importantly, I just want to plug it into my Mac at home and use it as my main output.  Considering the unit has line level out mode too, one would think that it is also suited for use in a desktop environment.




Desktop usages is fine and good . Though sometime you may forget that it would just be kind of like sound blaster external card...where you plug it and forget it , but it is actually not ...hehehe. From what I know, charging while depleted of the battery at the same time will kills the battery much faster...and I meant "much!" Faster. But I am not any battery engineering....so, better safe than sorry.


----------



## zambz

whitigir said:


> Desktop usages is fine and good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks a lot, I'll shoot over an email and let you know what they say.
  
 I love the unit too much to hurt it :')
  
 Appreciate your help!


----------



## reihead

If I recall correctly, I asked pretty much the same question here in this thread.

Answer I got was that the mojo is designed to work ok as a desktop dac, if the battery is full and the charger is connected, mojo takes only the amount of energy needed to work and it should not be that hot, this was the answer from Rob Watts himself.

So keeping the mojo connected to the charger when the battery is full is ok, in my experience the charging light does change (which to me indicates is charging) but the mojo doesn't get hot.

If you search this thread you will find the exact answer.


----------



## simonm

That makes total sense.
  
 There's obviously a lot of very proud new parents here that would do anything to protect their new baby!
  
 Just to be on the safe side, I will try to run in powered mode only after it's fully charged.  Probably overprotective since the battery is supposed to be high temperature tolerant, but I will be gentle with it for a while at least!


----------



## psikey

Posted a bit more info on my Mojo/Z5C combination here if anyone interested.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/779909/sony-xperia-z5-range-audio-quality/315#post_12217394


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

20 hours in I couldn't be happier with mojo...well other than the fact, that I have to keep my screen on all time, but that seems to be due to USB audio player pro, hope this will get fixed in later versions. 
Other question about the player, what volume setting do you use for USBAPP? 
I experienced full volume resulted in higher noise floor... Especially experienced this with a 24/96 version of Kill em All and a 24/192 version of Bayou County...with more contemporary recordings it wasn't noticeable. 

@simonm 
Did you pull the trigger on phones already? I am very happy with the Audio Technica ath w1000x. 
scored them for 305€ on black Friday... So they are even budget friendly! 
Some argue they lack subbass, but I don't miss anything! Maybe If you only listen to heavy hip hop and Drum and bass there are better phones for the money... But handmade music sounds awesome... Vocals are very special with these phones and Mojo... I never felt closed to Norah Jones


----------



## alan_g

got this to accompany my mojo


----------



## psikey

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> 20 hours in I couldn't be happier with mojo...well other than the fact, that I have to keep my screen on all time, but that seems to be due to USB audio player pro, hope this will get fixed in later versions.


 
  
 Likely down to your phone. When I used Mojo with my S6/Note4 I got audio glitches with screen off but not now I'm using a Sony Z5 compact. Works perfectly.


----------



## Mython

reihead said:


> If I recall correctly, I asked pretty much the same question here in this thread.
> 
> Answer I got was that the mojo is designed to work ok as a desktop dac, if the battery is full and the charger is connected, mojo takes only the amount of energy needed to work and it should not be that hot, this was the answer from Rob Watts himself.
> 
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  
_Incidentally:_
  


rob watts said:


> The colour without the charger connected is the one to watch (fully charged is blue then green, yellow down to red, flashing red means 10 minutes left).
> 
> Rob


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah I fear you're correct. well maybe the guys from USBAPP will figure out a way, since there are a lot usb options... But none works for me, yet. 
Other question, is there any hope, that the Tidal integration is going to be improved? Like having access to the same navigation like in Tidal, with options to go back after you chose an album

Also I am looking for a case for mojo... And still a USB cable for portable use... Something like the moon audio silver dragon form fit... For a realistic price.


----------



## audi0nick128

Damn... Need to share the impressions of an old favorite.
Against Me! The acoustic Tape is by no means an audiophile recording... BUT mojo paired with ATH w1000x brings you right in the middle...


----------



## sling5s

Some random ramblings and impressions:
 Initially I really didn't like the HD800 with the Mojo but (whether the Mojo burned in, which I was told it did not require, or it was the crappy bestbuy 1/8 adaptor I was initially using and changed to the cardas 1/8 adaptor and soon to have the Norne Audio xlr to SE adaptor but), with a little of EQing, the HD800 sounds fabulous. The HD800 does sound more dynamic and full with the Liquid Carbon, but there is a greater transparency and unique presentation that the Mojo alone provides that is very enjoyable and addictive. 
 The longer I have the Mojo, the more I'm appreciating this little wonder. 
  
 The Dac 19 has greater macrodynamics but the Mojo seems to excel at microdynamics. While the Dac 19 has more overall bass quantity and authority, the Mojo while it lacks the lower bass that gives the music weight, instead has a slight mid and upper bass and upper mid/lower treble emphasis that makes it sound more lively, forward and engaging that the Dac 19.
 For the same reason, the Mojo does sound slightly thinner and brighter compared to the Dac 19 but I also feel the Mojo digs deeper in the recording pulling out more detail.


----------



## GreenBow

zambz said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies re the OTG cable, I think I might try with a friend's phone and see what happens.
> 
> Another question I had was:
> 
> ...


 
 Mr Rob Watts explained how the charging circuit works when the Mojo is left plugged in. I added it to the Mojo Issue Solutions thread.
  
 Rob Watts explanation was post 4596 last time I looked. I didn't note down the page number. This is what he said exactly:
  
"Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge."


----------



## Whitigir

greenbow said:


> Mr Rob Watts explained how the charging circuit works when the Mojo is left plugged in. I added it to the Mojo Issue Solutions thread.
> 
> Rob Watts explanation was post 4596 last time I looked. I didn't note down the page number. This is what he said exactly:
> 
> [COLOR=111111]"Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge."[/COLOR]




Yeah, but make sure to not listen to Mojo while charging it, and that is my point. The fact that Mojo doesn't use supplied current on the charger circuitry when plugged in, but using the battery instead. Long time ago I heard that it is very bad for a battery to be charging and depleting at the same time as the battery will have it life reduced "considerably". I am not too sure about the nowadays technology. But to me, better safe than sorry, because Mojo get 2x hotter when charging and playing at the same time. But that is me. Though anyone can do what they want, after all the battery is replaceable


----------



## jarnopp

whitigir said:


> Yeah, but make sure to not listen to Mojo while charging it, and that is my point. The fact that Mojo doesn't use supplied current on the charger circuitry when plugged in, but using the battery instead. Long time ago I heard that it is very bad for a battery to be charging and depleting at the same time as the battery will have it life reduced "considerably". I am not too sure about the nowadays technology. But to me, better safe than sorry, because Mojo get 2x hotter when charging and playing at the same time. But that is me. Though anyone can do what they want, after all the battery is replaceable




I understand the desire to protect our new babies, and historically have been in the OCD camp about things like this. However, some of us think nothing about spending $100 on a small cable for better convenience or pairing with a specially purchased $500 DAP. Given that mindset, it's my opinion now that I will just use my Mojo as conveniently as possible, which probably means leaving it charging all the time while in my home system. How much can it cost to replace the battery, anyway? Don't stress...listen more.


----------



## GreenBow

whitigir said:


> Yeah, but make sure to not listen to Mojo while charging it, and that is my point. The fact that Mojo doesn't use supplied current on the charger circuitry when plugged in, but using the battery instead. Long time ago I heard that it is very bad for a battery to be charging and depleting at the same time as the battery will have it life reduced "considerably". I am not too sure about the nowadays technology. But to me, better safe than sorry, because Mojo get 2x hotter when charging and playing at the same time. But that is me. Though anyone can do what they want, after all the battery is replaceable


 
 What you have said does not make sense. You clearly don't understand the explanation Mr Rob Watts gave of the charging circuit.
  
 Undoubtably the unit gets hot when charging and playing, but all power is from the power supplied to it. The battery will not draw power when charged up. The battery will not provide power to the unit when the charger is plugged in.


----------



## pjw241142

alan_g said:


> got this to accompany my mojo


 
 Which AK model is that alan_g ?


----------



## Mython

As an aside, there is a dedicated section on Mojo battery and charging, in the 3rd post.


----------



## Mython

pjw241142 said:


> Which AK model is that alan_g ?


 
  
  
 240?


----------



## alan_g

mython said:


> 240?


 

 just a 100mkii


----------



## Mython

DELETED, due to causing unnecessary confusion _(my fault!)_
  
 Apologies to all...


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> Some would say that's a better physical (and aesthetic) fit with the Mojo, anyway.
> 
> If using an AK with a Mojo, the only real downside of a 100ii, vs the 240, is probably lower downsample for DSD (over optical), and memory capacity (256gb internal + 1 slot _*vs*_ 64gb internal + 1 slot.
> 
> ...




But the Ak100's have 2 micro SD slots.


----------



## alan_g

mython said:


> Some would say that's a better physical (and aesthetic) fit with the Mojo, anyway.
> 
> I very strongly take issue with iRiver's pricing, but now that AK100iis are fairly priced, I personally have no issue with the AK100ii
> 
> ...


 

 thanks mython I'm just waiting on the ak to charge


----------



## Mython

alan_g said:


> .... I'm just waiting on the ak to charge


 
  
  
 As opposed to _"waiting on the world to change?"_


----------



## jlbrach

if one wants an astell kern to use with the mojo the best bet is a 120 titan ....128 internal and 2 slots which can hold up to 200gb currently


----------



## masterpfa

audi0nick128 said:


> Yeah I fear you're correct. well maybe the guys from USBAPP will figure out a way, since there are a lot usb options... But none works for me, yet.
> Other question, is there any hope, that the Tidal integration is going to be improved? Like having access to the same navigation like in Tidal, with options to go back after you chose an album
> 
> Also I am looking for a case for mojo... And still a USB cable for portable use... Something like the moon audio silver dragon form fit... For a realistic price.


 
 I use to have a few problems when using UAPP have a look at my post #7017. I use these setting on 3 different devices.
 I also left the all the USB options unticked . I have used the same  UAPP settings  on a Nexus 6, Nexus 6P and OnePlus One.

*USB* cables, several have tried this one with varying degrees of success.


----------



## ken6217

nmatheis said:


> I recently wrapped-up a week long audition period with Mojo and summarized my thoughts in a review. *LINK*.
> 
> TLDR: I'm a bit DAP obsessed, and Mojo made me question that obsession. Simply fantastic little device. Still can't believe the sound @Rob Watts
> and the team at Chord pulled off with this little guy!
> ...




Good review. I'm probably going to pick one up this week. 

I'm curious with your love of DAP's how you never mentioned A&K in your auditions or for your own personal listening.


----------



## wongzuohan

I was wondering, I have a cozoy astrapi and it comes with a micro usb to lightning cable. Can it be used with the mojo? Seems plausible


----------



## reihead

mython said:


> _Incidentally:_





Thanks!


----------



## zambz

greenbow said:


> Mr Rob Watts explained how the charging circuit works when the Mojo is left plugged in. I added it to the Mojo Issue Solutions thread.
> 
> Rob Watts explanation was post 4596 last time I looked. I didn't note down the page number. This is what he said exactly:
> 
> "Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge."


 
  
 Thanks so much for the info, that's awesome.  I think I'll stick with the rule that I make sure it's fully charged before use, but then use it while it's plugged into power.  I'll just need to buy a new charger for it 
  
 I'm really loving the unit, I got up early just to listen to it again, hehe
  
 I do find its tonality pretty neutral (which is what I prefer), it just improves all aspects, tighter sound, better imaging, better treble extension and better resolution.  It's just like a nice improvement on the MBP sound card to me.  The support for insane PCM sample rates and DSD also leaves us open to all future audiophile music available 
  
 I'm just shocked at how tiny the unit is, it's so awesome to think that I could take these and my open EL-8s anywhere and have studio sound!


----------



## nmatheis

ken6217 said:


> Good review. I'm probably going to pick one up this week.
> 
> I'm curious with your love of DAP's how you never mentioned A&K in your auditions or for your own personal listening.




Ok, ok. I give, I did get to listen to an A&K DAP once. I'd dropped by ALO HQ in Portland to meet Ken and pick up an Rx to try out. Turns out Ken wanted me to audition the Campfire Audio IEM (which btw are awesome!). I didn't know that was coming, so I hadn't brought a source. Ken pulled out what was obviously an A&K DAP. I asked if it was AK240. Nope. AK380. AK380 + Campfire Audio Jupiter almost blew my mind! However, since I didn't bring one of my own DAPs for comparison, I don't know how much of it was AK380, Jupiter, or both and really only spent about an hour with it, so I don't really include when talking about DAPs I've auditioned. 




wongzuohan said:


> I was wondering, I have a cozoy astrapi and it comes with a micro usb to lightning cable. Can it be used with the mojo? Seems plausible




Not sure if the magic circuitry is in Cozoy's cable or in Astrapi. I sent my Aegis (which also gets by without CCK) to a headfi buddy in Canada, so I couldn't test that out. The thought has crossed my mind but slipped right out when I couldn't test it, so I'm glad you brought it up.


----------



## John Culter

Is there any chance, there will be some sort of firmware update for the volume controls? 
  
 Creative Sound Blaster E5 with Cirrus Logic CS4398 works flawlessly with OSX or iOS. It is not really convenient to touch those hardware buttons on Mojo everytime, moreover they do change the volume kind of slow ;(
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## nmatheis

Why would you want to change the volume that quickly?


----------



## CNB3

shotgunshane said:


> I'm sorry, I remembered wrong. I just went and checked innerfidelity's measurements. There is only with ANC on and off. Not amp on and off. I had forgotten you could listen to the amp on without ANC. Bose tunes the QC25 to sound it's optimum with ANC on and PSB tunes theirs to sound optimized with ANC off. Seems I remember the PSB sounding slightly better with amp on and ANC off too when I auditioned them. But you should try try and volume match the test to make sure the instantly louder volume of the amp on isn't what's sounding better, which is a possibility.


 

 Yeah, volume matching is tough.  Have tried though and honestly don't think that's it - the sound just seems richer, even if not louder, with the second amp on.  Maybe doubling up on the amps is a faux pas, but if so ... oh well.


----------



## CNB3

Is there a listing of what volumes the different colors equate to?  I'd love to know, e.g., what colors equal each 10% from 0 all the way up to 11.


----------



## ken6217

nmatheis said:


> Ok, ok. I give, I did get to listen to an A&K DAP once. I'd dropped by ALO HQ in Portland to meet Ken and pick up an Rx to try out. Turns out Ken wanted me to audition the Campfire Audio IEM (which btw are awesome!). I didn't know that was coming, so I hadn't brought a source. Ken pulled out what was obviously an A&K DAP. I asked if it was AK240. Nope. AK380. AK380 + Campfire Audio Jupiter almost blew my mind! However, since I didn't bring one of my own DAPs for comparison, I don't know how much of it was AK380, Jupiter, or both and really only spent about an hour with it, so I don't really include when talking about DAPs I've auditioned.


 
 I only listened the AK240 and was not impressed. The Sony NW ZX2 and Hifiman 901S sounded better to me.
  
 I need to pick up a DAP this week to use with the Mojo. I've been using Red Wine iMod for the last couple of years and its time for an update.
 Ken


----------



## mscott58

ken6217 said:


> I only listened the AK240 and was not impressed. The Sony NW ZX2 and Hifiman 901S sounded better to me.
> 
> I need to pick up a DAP this week to use with the Mojo. I've been using Red Wine iMod for the last couple of years and its time for an update.
> Ken




Ken - I love the matching size and two cards ports on the AK100 (original or mk II versions). Cheers


----------



## ken6217

mython said:


> Some would say that's a better physical (and aesthetic) fit with the Mojo, anyway.
> 
> I very strongly take issue with iRiver's pricing, but now that AK100iis are fairly priced, I personally have no issue with the AK100ii
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was thinking of using an AK120ii with the Mojo. Do you know if this has the same issue that you mentioned regarding the downsample for DSD over optical? Thanks.


----------



## ken6217

mscott58 said:


> Ken - I love the matching size and two cards ports on the AK100 (original or mk II versions). Cheers


 

 Thanks for your input. Am I correct in assuming that since the DAC and amp are not being used in the DAP and only by the Mojo, that the DAP won't have any effect on the sound quality? I was wondering about jitter from the DAP.


----------



## mscott58

ken6217 said:


> I was thinking of using an AK120ii with the Mojo. Do you know if this has the same issue that you mentioned regarding the downsample for DSD over optical? Thanks.




It's a limitation of the optical standard, not the players. Optical maxes out at 192. Cheers


----------



## ken6217

mscott58 said:


> It's a limitation of the optical standard, not the players. Optical maxes out at 192. Cheers


 

 Ok, thanks. So then how would you have envisioned the AK240 hooked up to the Mojo?
  
 What is the have preferred cabling connection to the Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

ken6217 said:


> Ok, thanks. So then how would you have envisioned the AK240 hooked up to the Mojo?
> 
> What is the have preferred cabling connection to the Mojo?




http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/2880#post_12032024

Also listed in the third post of the thread.


----------



## x RELIC x

ken6217 said:


> Thanks for your input. Am I correct in assuming that since the DAC and amp are not being used in the DAP and only by the Mojo, that the DAP won't have any effect on the sound quality? I was wondering about jitter from the DAP.




Not an issue. MoJo's jitter rejection is very good, even from poor sources.


----------



## ken6217

Thanks. Last question. I have ripped CD's, HD tracks and 256kb from iTunes. How does the 256kb sound on the Mojo? I have found the on better equipment, 256kb music doesn't alway sound so good.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ken6217 said:


> Thanks. Last question. I have ripped CD's, HD tracks and 256kb from iTunes. How does the 256kb sound on the Mojo? I have found the on better equipment, 256kb music doesn't alway sound so good.


 
  
 I don't think it's that the 256 sounds any worse on better equipment so much as the higher fidelity files sound significantly better, ergo by comparison the 256 seems worse.


----------



## nmatheis

ken6217 said:


> I only listened the AK240 and was not impressed. The Sony NW ZX2 and Hifiman 901S sounded better to me.
> 
> I need to pick up a DAP this week to use with the Mojo. I've been using Red Wine iMod for the last couple of years and its time for an update.
> Ken


 
  
 Yeah, I'd need an A&K DAP to take home and try with my own gear before I really comment on how I really feel about them, and that's why I didn't mention having experience them in my review.
  
 Why not just get a good old FiiO X5? It's got COAX OUT and two mSD slots. It's bigger than the AK100 mk2 and has a less mature GUI, but you can get them pretty damn cheap.


----------



## mscott58

Quote: 





nmatheis said:


> Yeah, I'd need an A&K DAP to take home and try with my own gear before I really comment on how I really feel about them, and that's why I didn't mention having experience them in my review.
> 
> Why not just get a good old FiiO X5? It's got COAX OUT and two mSD slots. It's bigger than the AK100 mk2 and has a less mature GUI, but you can get them pretty damn cheap.


 
 If you look around you can find the early AK's really cheap (or at least you could before the Mojo sparked a new interest in them). For instance I bought my AK100 for ~$250. I also have a Fiio X3 but find the AK100's matching size to the Mojo and the better UI as well as the ability to run optical versus coax to make it a much better choice. The coax cables are a bit of a pain and more open to interference. And a good optical cable like my Sys Concept 5mm that is custom made for this stack operates really well and doesn't add much height and is nice and sturdy. With the good optical cable you can also go up to 192K, while cheaper/lower quality opticals can often be limited to 96K. 
  
 As you can see in these pictures I've also added a DIY plate on top of the Mojo that helps with the bands staying in place and also protects the buttons/balls on the Mojo from being accidentally pressed. What you can't see is that there's a thin silicone sheet between the Mojo and the AK100 as well as between the DIY plate and the Mojo, both to help protect the surfaces of the units as well as minimize any slipping. A good 40 durometer silicone sheet (around 1/16" thick) works wonders. 
  
 All of this is IMHO and YMMV, but I've played with a few setups with the Mojo and this is now what I carry all over the world with me. 

 Cheers 
  
 PS - Last photo shows the Mojo receiving a 192K signal from the AK100, just to prove the optical does indeed work at that rate.


----------



## ken6217

I'd rather gp the A&K route. I was thinking of the 120ii and not the 100ii. Actually though the new AK320 is only $100.00 more than the 120ii and it has the same dual chips as the 380 in case I wanted to use that without stacking.


----------



## ken6217

mscott58 said:


> If you look around you can find the early AK's really cheap (or at least you could before the Mojo sparked a new interest in them). For instance I bought my AK100 for ~$250. I also have a Fiio X3 but find the AK100's matching size to the Mojo and the better UI as well as the ability to run optical versus coax to make it a much better choice. The coax cables are a bit of a pain and more open to interference. And a good optical cable like my Sys Concept 5mm that is custom made for this stack operates really well and doesn't add much height and is nice and sturdy. With the good optical cable you can also go up to 192K, while cheaper/lower quality opticals can often be limited to 96K.
> 
> As you can see in these pictures I've also added a DIY plate on top of the Mojo that helps with the bands staying in place and also protects the buttons/balls on the Mojo from being accidentally pressed. What you can't see is that there's a thin silicone sheet between the Mojo and the AK100 as well as between the DIY plate and the Mojo, both to help protect the surfaces of the units as well as minimize any slipping. A good 40 durometer silicone sheet (around 1/16" thick) works wonders.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks a lot for your comments. Btw, do you have a Noble IEM? I just ordered the K10. I have been using Sennheiser IE800's for the last couple of years and wanted to try something else. I have always heard great things about the K10's.


----------



## mscott58

ken6217 said:


> Thanks a lot for your comments. Btw, do you have a Noble IEM? I just ordered the K10. I have been using Sennheiser IE800's for the last couple of years and wanted to try something else. I have always heard great things about the K10's.


 
 Do I have a Noble IEM? Hmmm, let me think about it... (http://www.head-fi.org/products/noble-audio-kaiser-10/reviews/12677) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers


----------



## Roscoeiii

mscott58 said:


> Do I have a Noble IEM? Hmmm, let me think about it... (http://www.head-fi.org/products/noble-audio-kaiser-10/reviews/12677) :wink_face:
> 
> Cheers




I'd encourage anyone in the market for a top tier IEM to check out the Shure KSE1500. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## sabloke

I have found it is better to stack the Mojo facing the logo against the phone or my X3II. The buttons can still be accessed but there are no more accidental volume changes. Even better, the whole stack sits on Mojo's rubber bumpers on the table as opposed to the bare casing. Plus the Mojo looks great stacked, just like the miniature of something Meshuggah would use on tour (label removed).


----------



## mscott58

sabloke said:


> I have found it is better to stack the Mojo facing the logo against the phone or my X3II. The buttons can still be accessed but there are no more accidental volume changes. Even better, the Gold stack sits on Mojo's rubber bumper on the table as opposed to the bare casing. Plus the Mojo looks great stacked, just like the miniature of something Meshuggah would use on tour (label removed).




Yep, that's a great option. Main reason I don't is that my custom SYS Concept cable is designed for the other direction. That's why I DIY'd the plate. Cheers


----------



## mscott58

roscoeiii said:


> I'd encourage anyone in the market for a top tier IEM to check out the Shure KSE1500. Wow. Just wow.




Yeah, looking forward to hearing that in March at CanJam SoCal. Cheers


----------



## ken6217

mscott58 said:


> Do I have a Noble IEM? Hmmm, let me think about it... (http://www.head-fi.org/products/noble-audio-kaiser-10/reviews/12677)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice review. Btw, have you listened to Hifiman HE-1000's? _ _I got these about a month ago for my home system and they are amazing.


----------



## nmatheis

sabloke said:


> I have found it is better to stack the Mojo facing the logo against the phone or my X3II. The buttons can still be accessed but there are no more accidental volume changes. Even better, the whole stack sits on Mojo's rubber bumpers on the table as opposed to the bare casing. Plus the Mojo looks great stacked, just like the miniature of something Meshuggah would use on tour (label removed).




Great suggestion to have the buttons face your source. It's a good compromise and what I ended up doing with iPhone + Mojo. 

*Meshuggah \m/ \m/*


----------



## NaiveSound

Had my gf listen to my set up ( dx80 to mojo to se846) 

She wasn't impressed, she said (clear, and detailed) but she said it wasn't a nice *separation* and lacked a *wow* factor... 

I feel it sounds good and to me it's a nice sound, most of my files are 16/44.1 
But even to me... It's really not Impressive for the $ it costs, I too, wanted to be wowed, I'm happy with it, but I feel for the price it should just wow...


----------



## willywill

naivesound said:


> Had my gf listen to my set up ( dx80 to mojo to se846)
> 
> She wasn't impressed, she said (clear, and detailed) but she said it wasn't a nice *separation* and lacked a *wow* factor...
> 
> ...


 
 Did you tell her how much you spend on the SE846 and Mojo


----------



## NaiveSound

willywill said:


> Did you tell her how much you spend on the SE846 and Mojo




Yes she's fine with that, I got mojo at 500 se846 at 460$ and dx80 at 275
But I still don't feel it's got a wow factor, I wonder if I have the wrong iems...


----------



## nmatheis

naivesound said:


> Had my gf listen to my set up ( dx80 to mojo to se846)
> 
> She wasn't impressed, she said (clear, and detailed) but she said it wasn't a nice *separation* and lacked a *wow* factor...
> 
> ...




I get where you're coming from. However, for me, it's the Mojo's *extremely natural sound *that's so appealing. Nothing is exaggerated. Everything sounds like it should.


----------



## Watagump

naivesound said:


> I wonder if I have the wrong iems...


 
  
 You do.


----------



## NaiveSound

Oh boy. What does one recommend for *fun * engaging sound? That does not cause *fatigue*? 

Would I still have to switch out the Mojo? (I love mojo)


----------



## willywill

naivesound said:


> Yes she's fine with that, I got mojo at 500 se846 at 460$ and dx80 at 275
> But I still don't feel it's got a wow factor, I wonder if I have the wrong iems...


 
 Iam playing you, for my wife birthday or special holiday my wife pick a expensive bag or shoes in return when it's my birthday my wife buy me audio gear.


----------



## ken6217

Maybe wrong girlfriend?


----------



## Watagump

ken6217 said:


> Maybe wrong girlfriend?


 
  
 I was going to say that, but both he and she are underwhelmed.


----------



## NaiveSound

Hahaha you guys are great, still tho, what about me... Still not *wowed* maybe I need some UE customs or just other brands? Idk...


----------



## Watagump

naivesound said:


> Hahaha you guys are great, still tho, what about me... Still not *wowed* maybe I need some UE customs or just other brands? Idk...


 
  
 Its always hard to just tell someone this is for you. I had a set of Shure SE215, 6 days later they were sold after hearing the TF10. The SE846 are way above the TF10, but the TF10 is a fun IEM. I like so many feel the Noble K10 is awesome, but I also think the Noble 4 is the best money to sound in their line. I can preach all I want, but there are people that still wont like either of those, its rough when people cant just walk into a store, try them and judge for themselves. The K10 is the number one best reviewed IEM on head-fi, so there's that,yes I am a fanMAN, not fanBOY.


----------



## NaiveSound

watagump said:


> Its always hard to just tell someone this is for you. I had a set of Shure SE215, 6 days later they were sold after hearing the TF10. The SE846 are way above the TF10, but the TF10 is a fun IEM. I like so many feel the Noble K10 is awesome, but I also think the Noble 4 is the best money to sound in their line. I can preach all I want, but there are people that still wont like either of those, its rough when people cant just walk into a store, try them and judge for themselves. The K10 is the number one best reviewed IEM on head-fi, so there's that,yes I am a fanMAN, not fanBOY.




Thanks, I appreciate that, I wonder is there anyway I can find how this sounds? 
I live in richmond Virginia, 

I'll research into it, I wonder what the differences is between it and the se846


----------



## NaiveSound

Maybe the Mojo pairs better with UE18, I have a chance to try them out tomorrow with a universal version , found someone that has a connection with the company, whatever, I'll try it with Mojo and will report back, I can spend no more then 1300


----------



## Ike1985

roscoeiii said:


> I'd encourage anyone in the market for a top tier IEM to check out the Shure KSE1500. Wow. Just wow.




Don't you have to use their DAC with it? $3k, Jesus...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ike1985 said:


> Don't you have to use their DAC with it? $3k, Jesus...


 
  
 It's an electrostat, comes with its own DAC/Amp combo. No one minds that Stax is made in a similar fashion. The headphones themselves are "only" $2000, same realm as other TOTL IEMs.
  
 But yeah, I don't think you could use those with the Mojo.


----------



## Roscoeiii

ike1985 said:


> Don't you have to use their DAC with it? $3k, Jesus...


 
 The 1500 has both an analog and micro-USB input, so you can use it with or without a separate DAC. From early reports, the 1500's DAC is the weak link. A few folks have suggested that it will benefit from an external DAC such as the Mojo.


----------



## Koolpep

ike1985 said:


> Don't you have to use their DAC with it? $3k, Jesus...


 

 No, you can use line in. But you have to use the amp though, as with most electrostatic headphones.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## 3ggerhappy

roscoeiii said:


> The 1500 has both an analog and micro-USB input, so you can use it with or without a separate DAC. From early reports, the 1500's DAC is the weak link. A few folks have suggested that it will benefit from an external DAC such as the Mojo.



 


Can you buy the IEM only?


----------



## x RELIC x

3ggerhappy said:


> roscoeiii said:
> 
> 
> > The 1500 has both an analog and micro-USB input, so you can use it with or without a separate DAC. From early reports, the 1500's DAC is the weak link. A few folks have suggested that it will benefit from an external DAC such as the Mojo.
> ...




Read the post just above yours. :rolleyes:


----------



## Roscoeiii

3ggerhappy said:


> roscoeiii said:
> 
> 
> > The 1500 has both an analog and micro-USB input, so you can use it with or without a separate DAC. From early reports, the 1500's DAC is the weak link. A few folks have suggested that it will benefit from an external DAC such as the Mojo.
> ...




Nope, Electrostatic iem so needs a special amp to meet their requirements.


----------



## zambz

Hey guys, yet another question 
  
 It seems that many power adapters sold here are 2.1 amps instead 1 amp as requested by the Mojo's manual.  Based on my reading, a higher amp output on the power supply won't matter as the device itself will draw the amount it needs.
  
 Is this correct?  Is it safe to use a 2.1 amp charger for the Mojo?
  
 Thanks
 zambz


----------



## NaiveSound

What custom IEM do you guys have with your Mojo? What pairs good with it? 

Looking for *fun* energetic, engaging *impressive* sound.... Lol


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> What custom IEM do you guys have with your Mojo? What pairs good with it?
> 
> Looking for *fun* energetic, engaging *impressive* sound.... Lol




To my ears the Mojo and JH Angie pairing is definitely WOW factor 10. But that's my preference, YMMV.


----------



## x RELIC x

zambz said:


> Hey guys, yet another question
> 
> It seems that many power adapters sold here are 2.1 amps instead 1 amp as requested by the Mojo's manual.  Based on my reading, a higher amp output on the power supply won't matter as the device itself will draw the amount it needs.
> 
> ...




Most USB chargers are ~2A and 5V charge rating. It will be fine for you.


----------



## zambz

x relic x said:


> Most USB chargers are ~2A and 5V charge rating. It will be fine for you.


 

 Thanks


----------



## wshinji

anyone have a nice stack of the mojo with an android device? Im going away from idevice due to the extra camera connector cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

wshinji said:


> anyone have a nice stack of the mojo with an android device? Im going away from idevice due to the extra camera connector cable.




You may want to watch this:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14867


----------



## AudioBear

naivesound said:


> What custom IEM do you guys have with your Mojo? What pairs good with it?
> 
> Looking for *fun* energetic, engaging *impressive* sound.... Lol


. 

64 Ears A12 are awesome with Mojo. Give them a listen.


----------



## wshinji

x relic x said:


> You may want to watch this:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14867


 
 Thanks bro! Ok saw the video and personally that stack looks ugly AF. I might have to go the AK100 path LOL


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

NV


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

wshinji said:


> Thanks bro! Ok saw the video and personally that stack looks ugly AF. I might have to go the AK100 path LOL


 

  

  

  
  
 Thanks.
 Looking forward to your interpretation of not ugly as ****


----------



## NaiveSound

Off topic on the Mojo, 

But since you guys are experienced, how and where do I find local hifi shops in richmond Virginia? I can't find any shop that carries thingd like this


----------



## wshinji

hawaiibadboy said:


> Thanks.
> Looking forward to your interpretation of not ugly as ****


 
  
 Sorry that sounded a bit too harsh for what it was. I understand the massive screen real estate and stuff so i do get that. Its just a tad bit bulky and since its a stack id want it as minimal as possible. It just looks symmetrically odd with the square hump on the back. Considering you mentioned you had an OCD tendency im surprised you prefer this stack so much.
  
 I havent made up my mind on what transport to use yet however thinking as comparison say the pic of the AK100 with the mojo along with a nice neat right angle connectors, that just makes more sense to me at the moment. I do want to use android though instead of AK if possible. Someone mentioned they had good results with the Sony Z5 compact....


----------



## x RELIC x

wshinji said:


> Thanks bro! Ok saw the video and personally that stack looks ugly AF. I might have to go the AK100 path LOL




Ok, not sure what you were expecting with Android device compared to IOS. There's A&K (which isn't the typical Android GUI), FiiO X7, DP-X1, or ZX2. All of them are fairly large. The only perfect size match is the AK100/120. If stacking size is important than A&K is your best bet. For streaming features you need to look somewhere other than A&K. I guess it all depends on what your looking for. You can look at a multitude of pics in the threads picture gallery as well to get an idea of different devices stacked with the Mojo.

Plus you realize there are one cable solutions with IOS devices. Please read the third post.


----------



## San Man

audiobear said:


> .
> 
> 64 Ears A12 are awesome with Mojo. Give them a listen.


 
 Feedback on the ADEL technology?


----------



## crafft

here's a crazy idea for IEM's with Mojo: CX1.00 from Sennheiser.... 
  
 Sounds just wow and a wow pricetag!!!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

wshinji said:


> Sorry that sounded a bit too harsh for what it was. I understand the massive screen real estate and stuff so i do get that. Its just a tad bit bulky and since its a stack id want it as minimal as possible. It just looks symmetrically odd with the square hump on the back. Considering you mentioned you had an OCD tendency im surprised you prefer this stack so much.
> 
> I havent made up my mind on what transport to use yet however thinking as comparison say the pic of the AK100 with the mojo along with a nice neat right angle connectors, that just makes more sense to me at the moment. I do want to use android though instead of AK if possible. Someone mentioned they had good results with the Sony Z5 compact....


 

  I almost choked on a piece of candy and then almost coughed it right into my monitor I laughed so hard.
 I see some rigs and facepalm but folks got their own thing.
  
 What is good = What you like
  
 Sometimes folks hurl insults and others are honest opinions. I figured you were genuine so I laughed/almost choked/almost dinged my monitor.
  
 The OCD thing is why the cable is covered and the Mojo centered and no colors beyond flat black...velcro is shiny buy use has dulled it perfectly.
 Good luck to you. Maybe check other rigs before giving up on the droid route


----------



## AudioBear

Since this is a Mojo thread I'll keep it short.  The ADEL is great.  Head over to the 1964 Ears Adel IEMs and read through it.  There's been some recent discussion of a new adjustable ADEL module that allows the user to optimize the effect.  It flat out gives the most precise localization of sounds on the biggest stage users have ever heard in an IEM.  
  
 I love it with the Mojo.  Does ADEL work?  It works to make IEMs better. Does it protect hearing?  How can I tell?  I'l just believe the claims.


----------



## Raketen

hawaiibadboy said:


> Sometimes folks hurl insults and others are honest opinions. I figured you were genuine so I laughed/almost choked/almost dinged my monitor.
> 
> The OCD thing is why the cable is covered and the Mojo centered and no colors beyond flat black...velcro is shiny buy use has dulled it perfectly.


 
 Awaiting the complete transformation: https://twitter.com/razzadoop/status/586167706379886594


----------



## 3ggerhappy

Just noticed mine was hissing while charging is this normal? I mean the unit itself is hissing so is this normal?


----------



## psikey

wshinji said:


> anyone have a nice stack of the mojo with an android device? Im going away from idevice due to the extra camera connector cable.


 
  
 As shown previously Mojo with a Z5C (or Z3C) is as compact as you will get with an Android phone, works great for me. Native Walkman app even plays 64DSD's but if you want correct source frequency then still need UAPP or all output at 24/192 irrespective of source (via Android 5.1). Z5C battery life (in Stamina mode) purely as a source for the Mojo in Airplane mode is also awesome. No SIM in mine just use WiFi to sync offline Tidal/Spotify music. You will get 3G/4G interference with close-stack as below but seems OK with WiFi. Plus can take current largest microSD at 200GB and comes with 32GB standard internal storage.


----------



## callizer

are there any comparisons for Mojo vs Bifrost Multibit for the DAC performance alone?


----------



## Whitigir

naivesound said:


> Oh boy. What does one recommend for *fun * engaging sound? That does not cause *fatigue*?
> 
> Would I still have to switch out the Mojo? (I love mojo)




This would be Mojo...you will "have to compromise " one for another. Less separation and staging in the Mojo indeed contribute in toward the fun-engaging sound without fatigue. I take that your Gf has different preferences to you, and I see where she is coming from clearly. Regarding the IEMS synergy with Mojo....I suggest you try different IEMS out and see . Look into Sony Z5 as well


----------



## Mython

mscott58 said:


> Ken - I love the matching size and two cards ports on the AK100 (original or mk II versions). Cheers


 
  
  
 Really?
  
 Is AK's website incorrect, or are there 2 versions of AK100ii? I'm always happy to learn


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> Really?
> 
> Is AK's website incorrect, or are there 2 versions of AK100ii? I'm always happy to learn




The AK100 *mkII* (mark 2) is the same as the AK100 but with 3 Ohm output impedance instead of 22 Ohm like in the original. Not the AK100ii. Confusing naming to be sure.

http://shop.iriverinc.com/astell-kern-ak100-mkii-mqs-portable-player-system.html


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...


 
  
  
 Aah.... my fault... yes, that does ring a vague bell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sorry to anyone if I've caused any confusion - in fact, I may go back and delete my earlier post - not for my sake, but in case it causes further confusion.
  
 I tend to steer clear of AK threads, as I find the company _obnoxious in extremis_, hence my oversight, on the vagaries of their peculiar model naming system.


----------



## ken6217

x relic x said:


> To my ears the Mojo and JH Angie pairing is definitely WOW factor 10. But that's my preference, YMMV.




Have you listened to the Roxanne or Layla as wel?


----------



## Mython

LOL @ the SE846 vs Roxanne, Layla, and Sony Z5, etc. etc. etc.
  
 Bunch of 'drug'-pushers on this forum..!   LOL
  
  
 @NaiveSound: remember what I said about audiophile addictions?


----------



## x RELIC x

ken6217 said:


> Have you listened to the Roxanne or Layla as wel?




I haven't listened to the Roxanne, but I did listen to the Layla, but not from the Mojo. For my preference I prefer the Angie over the Layla.


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> To my ears the Mojo and JH Angie pairing is definitely WOW factor 10. But that's my preference, YMMV.


 

 Maybe only until the K10 arrives...


----------



## x RELIC x

uzi2 said:


> Maybe only until the K10 arrives...




Well, that's the audio drug factor isn't it? :wink_face:

Curiosity _always_ gets the best of me, and my wallet.


----------



## ken6217

whitigir said:


> This would be Mojo...you will "have to compromise " one for another. Less separation and staging in the Mojo indeed contribute in toward the fun-engaging sound without fatigue. I take that your Gf has different preferences to you, and I see where she is coming from clearly. Regarding the IEMS synergy with Mojo....I suggest you try different IEMS out and see . Look into Sony Z5 as well




"Less separation and staging? What's left? So what are the positives? Anyone reading a review with that comment would certainly question buying the unit.


----------



## ken6217

x relic x said:


> I haven't listened to the Roxanne, but I did listen to the Layla, but not from the Mojo. For my preference I prefer the Angie over the Layla.




Thanks.


----------



## Whitigir

ken6217 said:


> "Less separation and staging? What's left? So what are the positives? Anyone reading a review with that comment would certainly question buying the unit.




My comment directed toward the member that mentioned about his girlfriend comment on Mojo+846 combo, and not directed toward anybody else. I said I see where she comes from and why she said that. I am not saying anything bad about the Mojo, and it seems like you are trying to take it that way ?
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8415#post_12219840
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8370#post_12219115

Mind you, Mojo is not the End-game, or be one that end all....or all solutions killer device....the bigger brother is Hugo. So to people who knows, they would be able to tell the differences between these units. His girlfriend may be one that experienced other devices that has better quality to her preferences ? Who knows ? But all I am saying is that I understand where she is coming from.


----------



## ken6217

whitigir said:


> My comment directed toward the member that mentioned about his girlfriend comment on Mojo+846 combo, and not directed toward anybody else. I said I see where she comes from and why she said that. I am not saying anything bad about the Mojo, and it seems like you are trying to take it that way ?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8415#post_12219840
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8370#post_12219115
> 
> Mind you, Mojo is not the End-game, or be one that end all....or all solutions killer device....the bigger brother is Hugo. So to people who knows, they would be able to tell the differences between these units. His girlfriend may be one that experienced other devices that has better quality to her preferences ? Who knows ? But all I am saying is that I understand where she is coming from.


 

 No Problem. 
  
 Of course it isn't End Game, but for performance and the footprint, it is a great option for me compared to a standalone DAP or a DAP + Hugo.


----------



## SearchOfSub

naivesound said:


> Hahaha you guys are great, still tho, what about me... Still not *wowed* maybe I need some UE customs or just other brands? Idk...





wows usually come from impact full bass and dynamics. Hugo never gave me a wow,it just sounded very pleasing and refined in the beggining , the more I heard it the sound it produced gave me a lot of wows in a different sense but never the wow where a average listener would say in first hearing.


----------



## NaiveSound

searchofsub said:


> wows usually come from impact full bass and dynamics. Hugo never gave me a wow,it just sounded very pleasing and refined in the beggining , the more I heard it the sound it produced gave me a lot of wows in a different sense but never the wow where a average listener would say in first hearing.




What would provide the wow for average listeners


----------



## Whitigir

ken6217 said:


> No Problem.
> 
> Of course it isn't End Game, but for performance and the footprint, it is a great option for me compared to a standalone DAP or a DAP + Hugo.




Agreed, and I have said that multiple times already


----------



## Watagump

uzi2 said:


> Maybe only until the K10 arrives...


 
  
 You see, the K10 gets mentioned AGAIN, just listen to Wata.


----------



## jarnopp

whitigir said:


> My comment directed toward the member that mentioned about his girlfriend comment on Mojo+846 combo, and not directed toward anybody else. I said I see where she comes from and why she said that. I am not saying anything bad about the Mojo, and it seems like you are trying to take it that way ?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8415#post_12219840
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8370#post_12219115
> 
> Mind you, Mojo is not the End-game, or be one that end all....or all solutions killer device....the bigger brother is Hugo. So to people who knows, they would be able to tell the differences between these units. His girlfriend may be one that experienced other devices that has better quality to her preferences ? Who knows ? But all I am saying is that I understand where she is coming from.




Nothing is end game, but a brief listen to Chord Dave has got to be close! I haven't heard Hugo, but I believe Rob has hinted that Mojo is the equal or better sonically, with new chip and 2 years newer tech. Certainly Hugo would be a different feature set, but may not necessarily sound distinctly better.


----------



## jarnopp

naivesound said:


> What would provide the wow for average listeners




Wow for me is when I listen to music I am intimately familiar with, that I have heard hundreds of times in all kinds of equipment, and which now I am discovering new layers and complexity - new information in the music - that I had not previously heard.


----------



## NaiveSound

jarnopp said:


> Wow for me is when I listen to music I am intimately familiar with, that I have heard hundreds of times in all kinds of equipment, and which now I am discovering new layers and complexity - new information in the music - that I had not previously heard.




I always figured an totl iem would do the magic, I like the Mojo, but maybe it'd the Mojo that doesn't allow for an engaging/energetic sound?


----------



## mscott58

naivesound said:


> I always figured an totl iem would do the magic, I like the Mojo, but maybe it'd the Mojo that doesn't allow for an engaging/energetic sound?


 
 Not in my experience, the Mojo does this in spades - but again that's my viewpoint. Regarding the question of what is the "wow" for the average listener, this is in my view an impossible question to answer. Someone going from earbuds to Beats could be wowed. For an experienced audiophile it could be moving their Stax electrostatic headphones up to the BHSE (a very expensive, hand-built, wait for a year or two custom-made amp). Some people are just impossible to wow at all, especially if audio is not their thing. Audio is all about what you like - and this is can be an elusive goal in itself. Trying to find it for yourself and someone else could be impossible. Good luck and good hunting for the best audio experience, although the fact that you have worked up to the level of the Mojo and the Shure 846's shows you're well on your way. Cheers


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

naivesound said:


> I always figured an totl iem would do the magic, I like the Mojo, but maybe it'd the Mojo that doesn't allow for an engaging/energetic sound?


 

  I have an honest question.
  
 Have you had a hearing test done by a doctor?
 You may have an issue with your auditory system. I am not joking. Many folks totally overlook this besides some reviewers who cite it for full disclosure.


----------



## Mimouille

mython said:


> Aah.... my fault... yes, that does ring a vague bell!
> 
> Sorry to anyone if I've caused any confusion - in fact, I may go back and delete my earlier post - not for my sake, but in case it causes further confusion.
> 
> I tend to steer clear of AK threads, as I find the company _obnoxious in extremis_, hence my oversight, on the vagaries of their peculiar model naming system.


MkII is what I just received, in the limited pretty blue version, to follow in the steps of Shotgunshane  just need my optical cable now...


----------



## Mimouille

NaiveSound What IEM are you coming from and could you be more precise in what sound signature you are looking for. The 846 is quite a colored iem and the fact that you don't like it is related more to taste than to it not performing as a TOTL. It sounds like you want more air and better dynamics, are dynamic or hybrid, like the Oriolus, might suit you better.


----------



## jarnopp

hawaiibadboy said:


> I have an honest question.
> 
> Have you had a hearing test done by a doctor?
> You may have an issue with your auditory system. I am not joking. Many folks totally overlook this besides some reviewers who cite it for full disclosure.




It's a fair question, but not sure that it's pertinent here. @NaiveSound and probably his GF may have had the wrong expectations. Better to ask what they were hoping for, previous equipment and experience, and what sound sig they like. And, of course, with better equipment and more experience, those preference can change. Then, it's "sorry about your wallet"!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

O.K. then, my question still is...my question.


----------



## Whitigir

naivesound said:


> I always figured an totl iem would do the magic, I like the Mojo, but maybe it'd the Mojo that doesn't allow for an engaging/energetic sound?




If Mojo is not a fun, energetic and engaging sound...then I don't know what is....Mojo pack punches, density, layer, tonality, controls and not sterile or clinical....so if that is not high level of detailed fun and energetic sound....what else ?


----------



## ignandi

Do i really need to charge 10 hours before i can use it for a first time? 

Excitements overload


----------



## Roscoeiii

ignandi said:


> Do i really need to charge 10 hours before i can use it for a first time?
> 
> Excitements overload


 
 On all portable devices, I'd do all you can to keep the battery as healthy as possible. So personally I'd wait until it is fully charged. May be unnecessary, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## H20Fidelity

naivesound said:


> I always figured an totl iem would do the magic, I like the Mojo, but maybe it'd the Mojo that doesn't allow for an engaging/energetic sound?




Just quickly, like Mimouille has suggested TOTL still inherit many different sound signatures. Bright, warm, dark, thick airy etc, they all sound very different. What you must do is discover your own personal preference then research IEM or gear tuned towards this. For example, my preference is bright / analytical so I know what I won't like. 

Goodluck!


----------



## Raketen

Maybe some Ocharaku Flat-4s? Nami had some crazy open-but layered depth seperation thing going on that I have yet to experience with another inear, though maybe others had better left to right stereo seperation (2000J, IM02 maybe)
 Anyone tried Ocharaku stuff w/ Mojo?
  
 Lear NSS has that crossfeed/binaural simulation tech, could be a *wow* factor for some people.


----------



## adobotj

tkteo said:


> I tried Adele's "21" on a range of headphones and amps and there was one issue in common: it freaking HURT to listen to that album because the mastering is utter ****. Not surprised that "25" is equally terrible if not worse.




Agree with this also. But I find Adele's live at the royal Albert Hall to have better mastering than those stated albums.


----------



## Whitigir

h20fidelity said:


> Just quickly, like Mimouille has suggested TOTL still inherit many different sound signatures. Bright, warm, dark, thick airy etc, they all sound very different. What you must do is discover your own personal preference then research IEM or gear tuned towards this. For example, my preference is bright / analytical so I know what I won't like.
> 
> Goodluck!




Very very true  after all the main engineer who tuned the final product is still human with preferences , so as we are


----------



## Ike1985

psikey said:


> As shown previously Mojo with a Z5C (or Z3C) is as compact as you will get with an Android phone, works great for me. Native Walkman app even plays 64DSD's but if you want correct source frequency then still need UAPP or all output at 24/192 irrespective of source (via Android 5.1). Z5C battery life (in Stamina mode) purely as a source for the Mojo in Airplane mode is also awesome. No SIM in mine just use WiFi to sync offline Tidal/Spotify music. You will get 3G/4G interference with close-stack as below but seems OK with WiFi. Plus can take current largest microSD at 200GB and comes with 32GB standard internal storage.




Why not use Onkyo HF so you can get the correct output to mojo?


----------



## Ike1985

ken6217 said:


> No Problem.
> 
> Of course it isn't End Game, but for performance and the footprint, it is a great option for me compared to a standalone DAP or a DAP + Hugo.




It is endgame for me.


----------



## ken6217

ike1985 said:


> It is endgame for me.


 

 I hope it is for me too


----------



## Ike1985

jarnopp said:


> Wow for me is when I listen to music I am intimately familiar with, that I have heard hundreds of times in all kinds of equipment, and which now I am discovering new layers and complexity - new information in the music - that I had not previously heard.




That's exactly what mojo does, depth of sound stage-revealing layers that were previously unheard while preserving musicality.


----------



## H20Fidelity

whitigir said:


> Very very true  after all the main engineer who tuned the final product is still human with preferences , so as we are




I recommend the member in question hold onto his Mojo and begin looking into alternative IEM's. Because it may just be a case he needs an IEM with a more suitable tonality etc, then he may experience Mojo's full performance and be much happier.


----------



## ignandi

roscoeiii said:


> On all portable devices, I'd do all you can to keep the battery as healthy as possible. So personally I'd wait until it is fully charged. May be unnecessary, but better safe than sorry.




Well.. You are correct.. Yes.. But..


----------



## jarnopp

You only need to charge the first time until the charging light beneath the charging USB port goes out. That is the full top up charge from the drain while sitting on the shelf. If the light is out, th charging has stopped.


----------



## Whitigir

naivesound said:


> I always figured an totl iem would do the magic, I like the Mojo, but maybe it'd the Mojo that doesn't allow for an engaging/energetic sound?




Now, on a serious question, what gears did you listen to that had more quality of the sound you preferred and that concluded to you about Mojo is not engaging or energetic ? What is the sound signature you are after ?


----------



## Mython

whitigir said:


> > Quote:
> >
> >
> > naivesound said:
> ...


 
  
  
  
  


rob watts said:


> tkteo said:
> 
> 
> > So far I like using the Chord Mojo the most when listening to well-mastered vocalist stuff.
> ...


 
  
  
  


naivesound said:


> But even to me... It's really not Impressive for the $ it costs, I too, wanted to be wowed, I'm happy with it, but I feel* for the price it should just wow...*


 
  


>





>





> Don't take this the wrong way, but please let me know if you find an AK240 that 'wows' you, @ $2400, or a Lotoo PAW Gold @ $2000. The level of performance the Mojo offers is ground-breaking at $600. Chord could _*easily*_ have priced it at $1200 and still sold it in substantial quantities. A $200 DAP or a $100 android smartphone will let Mojo perform at just the same level as an $800 smartphone will let Mojo perform. So, a Mojo stack can be had for circa $800, and you'll be hard-pushed to beat that level of performance for the same money.





>





>





> Mojo isn't for everyone, and that's fine; _"Variety is the spice of life"_, etc., but, having said that, offten, an 'impressive' sound will quickly reveal itself to be a fatiguing one, so *be careful what you wish for*, but I wish you happiness on your audiophile quest.


----------



## masterpfa

mimouille said:


> MkII is what I just received, in the limited pretty blue version, to follow in the steps of Shotgunshane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Very nice a perfect match (well similarly sized at least)

 Mr Postman has informed me of a delivery tomorrow. I wonder what it will be?
 Watch this space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


naivesound said:


> Had my gf listen to my set up ( dx80 to mojo to se846)
> 
> She wasn't impressed, she said (clear, and detailed) but she said it wasn't a nice *separation* and lacked a *wow* factor...
> 
> ...


 
 Remember these are @NaiveSound and GF's own personal opinions. The aim initially by Rob and Frank was to recreate the music as was. Mission accomplished in my opinion.
 Not every device is going to be for everyone and not everyones expectations will be met.

 Personally I am more than happy considering portability and cost and above all else reproduction, soundstage and sound quality.

 Hopefully @NaiveSound and @GF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 find a match to achieve what they were expecting to receive from our mate Mojo


----------



## SomeGuyDude

At some point, how can we be wowed? Once a level of fidelity has been reached, you're wringing just about everything those digital files have out of them. Unless equipment starts ADDING "wow" to them artificially things aren't going to be able to...


----------



## Mython

someguydude said:


> At some point, how can we be wowed?


 
  
  
  
 Just wait until Rob's work with his high-end 'DAVE' DAC gets translated into ADC form, and studios start recording and mastering acoustic performances using that ADC technology. The accuracy of recorded spatial and timing cues should take a huge leap forwards, and that should equate to significant improvement in perceived realism of playback.
  
 But, that aside, I agree with your point. We're spoiled rotten, these days (_especially this past 2 years_, in the portable Hi-Fi marketplace). It's easy to forget how high the performance of pocket DAPs/DAC-Amps/IEMs/CIEMs has become.
  
  
 Happy days...


----------



## Whitigir

mython said:


> Just wait until Rob's work with his high-end 'DAVE' DAC gets translated into ADC form, and studios start recording and mastering acoustic performances using that ADC technology. The accuracy of recorded spatial and timing cues should take a huge leap forwards, and that should equate to significant improvement in perceived realism of playback.
> 
> But, that aside, I agree with your point. We're spoiled rotten, these days (_especially this past 2 years_, in the portable Hi-Fi marketplace). It's easy to forget how high the performance of pocket DAPs/DAC-Amps/IEMs/CIEMs has become.
> 
> ...




And then it would come back to preferences and exposures experienced . Nothing is perfect, and compromises are the real things


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey Ho, 

anyone else having trouble with USBAPP version 2.4? 
Tidal doesn't support resolution higher than 320 kBs using USBAPP, when I use Tidal without the player it's fine!


----------



## masterpfa

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey Ho,
> 
> anyone else having trouble with USBAPP version 2.4?
> Tidal doesn't support resolution higher than 320 kBs using USBAPP, when I use Tidal without the player it's fine!


 
 I think the last update brokked it (deliberate spelling mistake)
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I just updated to 2.4 and nothing seems to play for me via my network 
 Currently don't have a Tidal subscription (still awaiting my Echobox 3 months trial promotion) so unable to confirm your issue.

 I'll be emailing the developer immediately





 
  
 Edit: As I was compiling my email the developer has posted v2.5
 Give it another try @*audi0nick128*


----------



## NaiveSound

was hoping for sounds to come from every direction and to truly impress everyone as far as a good audio, I was thinking 3d sound all around me and a true (live stage)

I just wanted to be like *wow* super engaging, I don't think it'd mojos signature, I actually love how non fatiguing it is, but the se846 may not be for me, idk. Definitely not what I imagined at the $ they ask for 


How are the UE pro 18? Anyone tried them?


----------



## masterpfa

Not unless that was in the original recording


----------



## audi0nick128

@masterpfa
Yeah I'll join You! 
Maybe they fix it fast...


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> NaiveSound What IEM are you coming from and could you be more precise in what sound signature you are looking for. The 846 is quite a colored iem and the fact that you don't like it is related more to taste than to it not performing as a TOTL. It sounds like you want more air and better dynamics, are dynamic or hybrid, like the Oriolus, might suit you better.



was hoping for sounds to come from every direction and to truly impress everyone as far as a good audio, I was thinking 3d sound all around me and a true (live stage)

I just wanted to be like *wow* super engaging, I don't think it'd mojos signature, I actually love how non fatiguing it is, but the se846 may not be for me, idk. Definitely not what I imagined at the $ they ask for


How are the UE pro 18? Anyone tried them?


----------



## Mython

whitigir said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Just wait until Rob's work with his high-end 'DAVE' DAC gets translated into ADC form, and studios start recording and mastering acoustic performances using that ADC technology. The accuracy of recorded spatial and timing cues should take a huge leap forwards, and that should equate to significant improvement in perceived realism of playback.
> ...


 

  
  
 Sure, people will always have their own preferences; *I agree*, but...
  
  
 I don't think more than a handful of people have yet grasped how massively Rob's approach may (potentially) change the *entire recording industry*, for the better.
  
 Bob Stuart is trying to move things forward, with his MQA codec, but I suspect a Watts ADC (derived from Rob's recent R&D on the DAVE DAC) may be one of the very biggest improvements to ever reach the (digital) recording industry, since the advent of compact disc.
  
 Every audiophile and music-lover stands to gain from this, eventually. It's not just a 'nice' sound quality improvement or merely a different 'flavour' of sound presentation- it has the potential to _substantially_ raise the bar in terms of how realistic a digital recording can sound, including perception of the 3Dimensional environment in which it was recorded.
  
 I predict jaws dropping, at hi-fi shows around the globe, when a Watts ADC recording is first played-back via a DAVE DAC.
  
 And this has nothing whatosever to do with my having started this Mojo thread - I own no Chord stock, and no Chord product.
  
 It's simply that I can see the enormous potential in Rob's relatively-unique approach to improving digital recording & playback.


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > was hoping for sounds to come from every direction and to truly impress everyone as far as a good audio, I was thinking 3d sound all around me and a true (live stage)
> ...


 
  
  
 Added to which, IEMs, CIEMs, and even headphones, are not the best way to reproduce spatial cues in recordings.
  
 Loudspeakers are by no means perfect, either, but, in my experience, generally handle spatial cues far more convincingly than any head-based transducers.


----------



## masterpfa

audi0nick128 said:


> @masterpfa
> Yeah I'll join You!
> Maybe they fix it fast...


 
 As I was compiling my email the developer has posted v2.5
 Give it another try @*audi0nick128*


----------



## ken6217

naivesound said:


> was hoping for sounds to come from every direction and to truly impress everyone as far as a good audio, I was thinking 3d sound all around me and a true (live stage)
> 
> I just wanted to be like *wow* super engaging, I don't think it'd mojos signature, I actually love how non fatiguing it is, but the se846 may not be for me, idk. Definitely not what I imagined at the $ they ask for
> 
> ...


 
  
 Everyone has there own tastes as far as what they like and what sounds good to them. What one person likes, another may not.
  
 I'll give you a relevant example. For my home system I have a PS Audio DirectStream DAC. I love how it sounds, Very spacious and cohesive sound. Someone I know has an Aurilac Vega DAC. I borrowed and hooked it up this past weekend. It is amazing how different they sound. Vega is very forward. Each instrument has authority but the soundstage is not nearly as good as the PS Audio. I was enamored by the Vega but I would miss the soundstage, and I think I would get fatigued listening to it. I then had my wife listen to both and she did not like the Vega for the attributes I just mentioned. I said are you sure? She said maybe you like it and its right for you, but It is not my preference. So to each their own
  
 Also note that some recordings are better than others. Some have a huge soundstage and other not so much.
  
 When I ever audition any equipment (source, amps, headphones, etc) I always use the same song or songs to compare. This way you have a point of reference.


----------



## Ike1985

Battery seemed a bit weak today 

Started listening this morning with blue llight(had probably 90% charge). I listened to one 24/192 flac album, 2 DSD songs and the rest were all 16/44 flacs. Lasted 4.5 hours, noticed led was indicating red. Hoped it would last til I got back to work but it didn't.

Charged to full in 2.5 hours at work(light off, blue led light when turned on).

Seems like it went dead faster than usual and charged faster than usual.


----------



## Raketen

@NaiveSound Have you tried experimenting with any DSP/Crossfeed type effects? There are a number of soundcards, daps, amps that feature them, in addition to software/app plugins (or as I mentioned before those new lear inears). I personally have not heard any particularly good ones but some people swear by them and that maybe what you are looking for.... or maybe just go full binaural


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> was hoping for sounds to come from every direction and to truly impress everyone as far as a good audio, I was thinking 3d sound all around me and a true (live stage)
> 
> I just wanted to be like *wow* super engaging, I don't think it'd mojos signature, I actually love how non fatiguing it is, but the se846 may not be for me, idk. Definitely not what I imagined at the $ they ask for
> 
> ...


First of all, this super 3D will not happen if the recording and mastering is not excellent. For example if you listen to a lot of punk, or similarly bad sounding recording, even an Orpheus 2 will not make it sound good.

Then, it means you want an iem with excellent space, imaging, and dynamics. I am thinking Oriolus, Solar or 1plus2.

But you have to make your own research on the adequate threads and not just ask here.


----------



## Mimouille

masterpfa I wonder why anyone would use another DAP . The only other size match I found are DX50 / DX90.


----------



## highfell

naivesound said:


> was hoping for sounds to come from every direction and to truly impress everyone as far as a good audio, I was thinking 3d sound all around me and a true (live stage)
> 
> I just wanted to be like *wow* super engaging, I don't think it'd mojos signature, I actually love how non fatiguing it is, but the se846 may not be for me, idk. Definitely not what I imagined at the $ they ask for
> 
> ...




"Horses for Courses" - I recently went from TF10s to SE846 (using DX90 to Mojo) and was wowed (big time)


----------



## Raketen

mimouille said:


> @masterpfa I wonder why anyone would use another DAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Plenue D having no digital out made me sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe there are some good small phones out there?


----------



## Whitigir

naivesound said:


> was hoping for sounds to come from every direction and to truly impress everyone as far as a good audio, I was thinking 3d sound all around me and a true (live stage)
> 
> I just wanted to be like *wow* super engaging, I don't think it'd mojos signature, I actually love how non fatiguing it is, but the se846 may not be for me, idk. Definitely not what I imagined at the $ they ask for
> 
> ...




Firs thing first...are you talking about Mojo, or 846 though ? I don't have 846, so I don't know how 846 render the soundstage....but mojo ? I see where you are coming from


----------



## Ike1985

mimouille said:


> First of all, this super 3D will not happen if the recording and mastering is not excellent. For example if you listen to a lot of punk, or similarly bad sounding recording, even an Orpheus 2 will not make it sound good.
> 
> Then, it means you want an iem with excellent space, imaging, and dynamics. I am thinking Oriolus, Solar or 1plus2.
> 
> But you have to make your own research on the adequate threads and not just ask here.




ADEL A12 also meets these requirements bit again as mentioned-it must be present in the recording first.


----------



## Mimouille

raketen said:


> Plenue D having no digital out made me sad    Maybe there are some good small phones out there?


yep gave up on it for the same reason.


----------



## ken6217

ike1985 said:


> ADEL A12 also meets these requirements bit again as mentioned-it must be present in the recording first.




Noble K10 as well. As you mentioned though, if it is present in the recording, then it won't be there when you listen. I have some recordings that sound good on anything, and others that don't sound good on anything.


----------



## NaiveSound

I listen to 10 songs mostly and they are across 3 different genres and tried them in 320kbs and 16/44m1 and some in 24/96

Some recordings were better than others, but none wowed, 

It may just be the Mojo, maybe the iems I have (se846) are fine. Idk 

Maybe what I'm looking for costs 10k, I'm at a loss... Feeling pretty bummed, might just give up 

Just feel let down, but I do love the Mojo, just wanted more *forwsrd[ or really just fun and engaging


----------



## Whitigir

naivesound said:


> I listen to 10 songs mostly and they are across 3 different genres and tried them in 320kbs and 16/44m1 and some in 24/96
> 
> Some recordings were better than others, but none wowed,
> 
> ...




Ah...common....lol, What else do you use to determine those above Mojo+846 not engaging or spacious enough ? You gotta have a references points where you come from < what is that ? Or your girl friend gears. What does she use ? I am sure neither Mojo nor 846 is obvious and straight out that bad that just "anyone" can call out the "bad" points. So....tell me, what are your references points ?


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> I listen to 10 songs mostly and they are across 3 different genres


 
  
 I think the wow you are missing is in the fantastic music you haven't yet heard. Getting bogged down in tech is stopping you from enjoying music. Just 10 songs!!!!


----------



## spook76

andrewh13 said:


> I think the wow you are missing is in the fantastic music you haven't yet heard. Getting bogged down in tech is stopping you from enjoying music. Just 10 songs!!!!



I agree with my esteemed colleague Andrew. I have the Mojo/SE846 combination. I continue to harp on this point but what recordings and masters are you listening to that fail to impress you. I just had a WOW moment just this weekend with my rig.

I have been a lifelong Rush fan but the digital recordings always left me cold and the mastering was just a wall of sound. I decided to take a chance and bought the 5 classic Rush albums from HDTracks and they left me speechless. Incredible dynamics and instrument separation made the new 2015 recordings come alive like I was back in my parent's basement back in the 1970's with the original vinyls. 16/44, 24/96 or DSD is almost irrelevant, the master makes the music come alive.

p.s. the classic era Rush is '2112' through 'Moving Pictures'.


----------



## boybandista

naivesound said:


> I listen to 10 songs mostly and they are across 3 different genres and tried them in 320kbs and 16/44m1 and some in 24/96
> 
> Some recordings were better than others, but none wowed,
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you sure it's not the recording? I've listened to high file size but badly mastered 24-bit recordings, so the bit-rate doesn't tell all of the story. Go search around the net for excellently mastered albums. Not all recordings are made equal. Go listen to binaural recordings if you want that 3d feel.
  
 If that doesn't appease you, you just might be better off with other gear. Also, IEMs are not the last word when it comes to soundstage, you know? Try open, circumaural HPs.
  
 Or better yet, switch to speakers. If that doesn't cure your itch, I don't know what will.


----------



## howdy

naivesound said:


> I listen to 10 songs mostly and they are across 3 different genres and tried them in 320kbs and 16/44m1 and some in 24/96
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Go out and by yourself some Kickaz CIEMs, there are plenty of choices. I have some Alclair RSMs and they sound amazing with the MoJo. Since there are 10000 people who like the Mojo and you are not "wow'ed" I think this would be the next best choice!


----------



## krismusic

howdy said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to 10 songs mostly and they are across 3 different genres and tried them in 320kbs and 16/44m1 and some in 24/96
> ...



I agree that TOTL CIEM's is where you are going to get most bang for your buck. 
Even then there are limits to what music reproduction can give you IMHO. 
My K10's give me astonishing separation and dynamics. Holographic soundstage? No. 
Personally I think that you could squander a lot of money chasing this goal. 
Maybe money better spent going out to live music and a subscription to a music service. 
10 songs? Seriously? Is this about scientific research or listening to music and enjoying yourself?!!
Headphones are always going to be a compromised experience. 
Again IMHO. YMMV let me know if it does!


----------



## Mython

Anyone else feel like this thread (no secret that it's one of the busiest on Head-fi) is witnessing a suspiciously _disproportionate_ number of Noble name-drops, all of a sudden?


----------



## nmatheis

spook76 said:


> I agree with my esteemed colleague Andrew. I have the Mojo/SE846 combination. I continue to harp on this point but what recordings and masters are you listening to that fail to impress you. I just had a WOW moment just this weekend with my rig.
> 
> I have been a lifelong Rush fan but the digital recordings always left me cold and the mastering was just a wall of sound. I decided to take a chance and bought the 5 classic Rush albums from HDTracks and they left me speechless. Incredible dynamics and instrument separation made the new 2015 recordings come alive like I was back in my parent's basement back in the 1970's with the original vinyls. 16/44, 24/96 or DSD is almost irrelevant, the master makes the music come alive.
> 
> p.s. the classic era Rush is '2112' through 'Moving Pictures'.




Not to take anything away from Mojo but depending on which versions you previously owned, it could just be that the originals were brickwalled whereas the the remasters were treated with much more care. I see several versions of Rush's classic albums with DR scores of 6 or 7 and others with DR scores of 12 or 13. This could easily account for how much better they sound. Being a Rush fan myself, I'm going to have to look into the new remasters.


----------



## krismusic

mython said:


> Anyone else feel like this thread (no secret that it's one of the busiest on Head-fi) is witnessing a suspiciously _disproportionate_ number of Noble name-drops, all of a sudden?



I can assure you that I have no connection with Noble other than as a customer.


----------



## NaiveSound

Dang people! The 10 songs are the *reference * songs I choose when I do Comparisons, I'm very familiar with the particular tracks and know them in and out, those are not te only songs I listen to, I have about 65 gb of music which I love, some poor recording and some Greatly mastered. 

I just wasn't wowed, it's ALL I need to know that this set up is not the one for me, I believe mojo is nice and good but I also think my se846 are not for me. 

I just want friendly help to find the next thing you guys might be for me, didn't ask to be bashed and schooled in other areas... Just help me. 

Like I said, my mojo I'd a keeper, but se846 is not *wow*


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else feel like this thread (no secret that it's one of the busiest on Head-fi) is witnessing a suspiciously _disproportionate_ number of Noble name-drops, all of a sudden?
> ...


 
  
  
 Wasn't aimed at you, specifically. Just seen 'K10' mentioned umpteen times* in a single day*:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






ken6217 said:


> Thanks a lot for your comments. Btw, do you have a Noble IEM? I just ordered the K10. I have been using Sennheiser IE800's for the last couple of years and wanted to try something else. I have always heard great things about the K10's.


 

  


mscott58 said:


> Do I have a Noble IEM? Hmmm, let me think about it... (http://www.head-fi.org/products/noble-audio-kaiser-10/reviews/12677)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


watagump said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha you guys are great, still tho, what about me... Still not *wowed* maybe I need some UE customs or just other brands? Idk...
> ...


 
  


uzi2 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > To my ears the Mojo and JH Angie pairing is definitely WOW factor 10. But that's my preference, YMMV.
> ...


 
  
  


watagump said:


> You see, the K10 gets mentioned AGAIN, just listen to Wata.


 
  
  


ken6217 said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > ADEL A12 also meets these requirements bit again as mentioned-it must be present in the recording first.
> ...


 
  
  


  
  
_For the record, I have nothing against the K10 - I heard it (ironically) at Chord's stand, Bristol 2014. My memory of it was having a sweet, extended treble, and generally unfatiguing and polite. Nothing less; nothing more._
  
_Some do not feel it is that great, spatially: _http://theheadphonelist.com/ciem_review/noble-audio-kaiser-10-review-be-water-my-friend/2/


----------



## krismusic

naivesound said:


> Dang people! The 10 songs are the *reference * songs I choose when I do Comparisons, I'm very familiar with the particular tracks and know them in and out, those are not te only songs I listen to, I have about 65 gb of music which I love, some poor recording and some Greatly mastered.
> 
> I just wasn't wowed, it's ALL I need to know that this set up is not the one for me, I believe mojo is nice and good but I also think my se846 are not for me.
> 
> ...



I don't see any bashing here. Apologies if I came across that way.Sorry that I misunderstood the 10 song thing. I was genuinely trying to help by suggesting that your expectations of headphone audio reproduction are unrealistic IMHO. That's not a criticism of you personally!


----------



## Mython

I have to agree - I don't see any bashing occurring.
  
 Lots of people have been exceedingly patient and helpful with you, in this thread, NaiveSound.


----------



## AndrewH13

spook76 said:


> I agree with my esteemed colleague Andrew. I have the Mojo/SE846 combination. I continue to harp on this point but what recordings and masters are you listening to that fail to impress you. I just had a WOW moment just this weekend with my rig.
> 
> I have been a lifelong Rush fan but the digital recordings always left me cold and the mastering was just a wall of sound. I decided to take a chance and bought the 5 classic Rush albums from HDTracks and they left me speechless. Incredible dynamics and instrument separation made the new 2015 recordings come alive like I was back in my parent's basement back in the 1970's with the original vinyls. 16/44, 24/96 or DSD is almost irrelevant, the master makes the music come alive.
> 
> p.s. the classic era Rush is '2112' through 'Moving Pictures'.


 
  
 I recently got 24/96 versions of Presto, Roll The Bones etc which I had considered pretty poor thin recordings. They now sound much much better


----------



## sling5s

Dac 19 and LC worked best with HD800 but with the Mojo, my stereo system (B&K amp and B&W 705 speakers) never sounded so good.
 With the Dac 19 my home system sounded relaxed, too relaxed sometimes, but with the Mojo, it's just perfect. Vocals are more forward and detail even better separated and imaged.
 Very nice indeed.


----------



## ken6217

mython said:


> Anyone else feel like this thread (no secret that it's one of the busiest on Head-fi) is witnessing a suspiciously _disproportionate_ number of Noble name-drops, all of a sudden?


 

 So what are you getting at? First off, the ONLY reason why this thread is so busy is because everyone is helping out one person with his "predicament". Take this conversation out and there would be a handful of posts at most.
  
 He is asking for options and one area to look out are his IEM's. If Noble is mentioned, it is because it is a well regarded IEM.
  
 Please feel free to push what you like.


----------



## AndrewH13

ken6217 said:


> Please feel free to push what you like.




OK, most exciting IEM sound possible with Mojo and Hugo is (IMO) .......
Tralucent Audio ONEplusTWOs. Never heard of them till Duncan pushed them my way!


----------



## Ike1985

Try the most well-known audiophile grade recordings:

Pink Floyd's dark side of the moon in DSD

and 

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue in DSD

and would also suggest you check out the DRM database, sort by highest DRM value and download the exact albums(master as well) as the ones listedjust pick whatever appeals to you).

http://dr.loudness-war.info/


----------



## joshk4

ike1985 said:


> Try the most well-known audiophile grade recordings:
> 
> Pink Floyd's dark side of the moon in DSD


 
  
   
Do you know where I can find the DSD to Pink Floyd's work?

  
 Thanks


----------



## ken6217

andrewh13 said:


> OK, most exciting IEM sound possible with Mojo and Hugo is (IMO) .......
> Tralucent Audio ONEplusTWOs. Never heard of them till Duncan pushed them my way!


 

 The whole beauty of Head-Fi is what we learn from reading about tips, ideas, and the products. A lot of times you happen across a product when you were reading a thread that was unrelated.
  
 I never heard about the Mojo until I read the Sony NW ZX2 thread. I never heard of the Sony until I read a review of the AK240 . My amp, DAC, and headphones for my home system were all equipment that I learned about from Head-Fi.
  
 Ken


----------



## Mython

ken6217 said:


> Please feel free to push what you like.


 
  
  
 Thankyou.
  
 Any suggestions?


----------



## Mython

ike1985 said:


> Try the most well-known audiophile grade recordings:
> 
> Pink Floyd's dark side of the moon in DSD
> 
> ....


 
  
  
 Hmmmm you've piqued my curiosity about DSOTM; is the DSD substantially better-mastered than the CD mastering?


----------



## SearchOfSub

naivesound said:


> I listen to 10 songs mostly and they are across 3 different genres and tried them in 320kbs and 16/44m1 and some in 24/96
> 
> Some recordings were better than others, but none wowed,
> 
> ...





I think sound you want is what I heard in a 60K system in a maybe 10x 10x 10 room. It was at a demo shop consisted of Raidho bookshelves, expensive cables which were all placed on top of those cable holders that don't let the cables touch the floor, with solid state amp, preamp and cd player, running high quality source. And I've heard 100K systems at audioshow and majority did less. The Raidho demo also had some audio tweak that you stick it on walls to give it more stage (which I think costs 4k for the whole set) and that's when the sound/stage gave a good enough depth to fill room and stage depth was layered and vocals were coming from the sky and not one particular direction.

If you ever goto an official audioshow you'll come to find out many people exaggerate the heck out of how gears sound.


----------



## Ike1985

mython said:


> Hmmmm you've piqued my curiosity about DSOTM; is the DSD substantially better-mastered than the CD mastering?




Don't know, only heard the DSD.


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> If you ever goto an official audioshow you'll come to find out many people exaggerate the heck out of how gears sound.


 
  
  
 Agreed.
  
  
  
 Which, coincidentally, is why I said this, before NaiveSound purchased his Mojo:
  
  


mython said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > That much I did read, I'm having very high expectations with the mojo
> ...


----------



## zekioflo

mimouille said:


> @masterpfa I wonder why anyone would use another DAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not exactly the same size but DX80 could be an option.


----------



## zekioflo

Or exen Fiio X3 II


----------



## Mimouille

zekioflo said:


> Not exactly the same size but DX80 could be an option.


 
 I have OCD, so size mismatch is impossible.


----------



## mscott58

searchofsub said:


> I think sound you want is what I heard in a 60K system in a maybe 10x 10x 10 room. It was at a demo shop consisted of Raidho bookshelves, expensive cables which were all placed on top of those cable holders that don't let the cables touch the floor, with solid state amp, preamp and cd player, running high quality source. And I've heard 100K systems at audioshow and majority did less. The Raidho demo also had some audio tweak that you stick it on walls to give it more stage (which I think costs 4k for the whole set) and that's when the sound/stage gave a good enough depth to fill room and stage depth was layered and vocals were coming from the sky and not one particular direction.
> 
> If you ever goto an official audioshow you'll come to find out many people exaggerate the heck out of how gears sound.


 
 Totally agree. My 2-channel listening room probably cost me around $12-15K in gear and a few hundred hours in DIY tweaks and adjustments and experimentation to get to that "you're there" experience. This takes a lot of time, gear matching, room treatments, etc. to get there, but once it's dialed in it can be true magic. However, head-fi is so much easier (and relatively less expensive) and easier to take with you and/or use without bothering everyone else. Can't have kids around a mono-block tube amps that have 12 burning-hot tubes each side and as much as some headphones leak they don't rattle the house like a high-powered speaker and/or subwoofer can. 
  
 And while head-fi will get you very close to top 2-channel systems in terms of certain elements of SQ, it will never IMO give you the same immersive experience with the depth and width and height of true sound-stage. Head-fi in my experience plays in your head, and if you're lucky expands beyond your ears, while a well set up 2-channel system can transcend the walls of the listening room. In my system the image is such that the back of an orchestra extends well beyond the front wall and you can tell which violinist is sitting where in the recording hall. It truly is something to experience if you have never had the pleasure. If you go to something like RMAF be sure to venture beyond CanJam and into the listening rooms of the 2-channel crew (just be ready for some of them to look down their nose at you as headphone geeks). 
  
 Given all of the above trade-offs, it is telling that I've recently disassembled my 2-channel room and now listen exclusively to headphones. Maybe someday I'll go back and build a new listening room in my next house (for me building it was a good deal of the fun), but for now the headphone system is my audio-addiction. 

 Cheers


----------



## NaiveSound

So I guess my ***new*** question is, with the Mojo, what iem can I add for a more *punchy* sound. (se846 is not enough for me), any iems known for Engaging sound, CIEM are fine as well

(just tried the UE18 (ultimate Ears) with the Mojo and to me they were far inferior to the se846... 

I'm starting to wonder if getting sensaphonic sleeves for se846 will sound more engaging with my mojo which I love so much (primarily to it being musical and non fatiguing)


----------



## ken6217

mscott58 said:


> Totally agree. My 2-channel listening room probably cost me around $12-15K in gear and a few hundred hours in DIY tweaks and adjustments and experimentation to get to that "you're there" experience. This takes a lot of time, gear matching, room treatments, etc. to get there, but once it's dialed in it can be true magic. However, head-fi is so much easier (and relatively less expensive) and easier to take with you and/or use without bothering everyone else. Can't have kids around a mono-block tube amps that have 12 burning-hot tubes each side and as much as some headphones leak they don't rattle the house like a high-powered speaker and/or subwoofer can.
> 
> And while head-fi will get you very close to top 2-channel systems in terms of certain elements of SQ, it will never IMO give you the same immersive experience with the depth and width and height of true sound-stage. Head-fi in my experience plays in your head, and if you're lucky expands beyond your ears, while a well set up 2-channel system can transcend the walls of the listening room. In my system the image is such that the back of an orchestra extends well beyond the front wall and you can tell which violinist is sitting where in the recording hall. It truly is something to experience if you have never had the pleasure. If you go to something like RMAF be sure to venture beyond CanJam and into the listening rooms of the 2-channel crew (just be ready for some of them to look down their nose at you as headphone geeks).
> 
> ...


 

 I agree regarding two channel in a dedicated room. However the beauty of headphones or IEM's is that you remove the one biggest factor (and potentially the biggest obstacle to great sounding 2 channel listening), the room. As you know the greatest equipment can't overcome a bad sounding room without a lot of room treatment.


----------



## KC7384

I am satisfied with my combination: RWAK100 + Mojo + Sys Concept cable + JH 16 Pro


----------



## kissmevn

naivesound said:


> So I guess my ***new*** question is, with the Mojo, what iem can I add for a more *punchy* sound. (se846 is not enough for me), any iems known for Engaging sound, CIEM are fine as well
> 
> (just tried the UE18 (ultimate Ears) with the Mojo and to me they were far inferior to the se846...
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if getting sensaphonic sleeves for se846 will sound more engaging with my mojo which I love so much (primarily to it being musical and non fatiguing)


 
 I read all your comments.
 Regarding you problem I have a few explains:
 I'm currently running Mojo to K10. I could say that with well-mastered records, the sound is so real, I can close my eyes and feel like I'm in a small room with them there, I've never achieved anything like that before (My previous gears was Arrow4, stepdance, Glacier, Rxmk3b and ifi micro idsd)
 Of course it cannot sound 3D and open as full size headphone but it's fine, even HD800 lost that battle to my 200$ speaker .
 There was more engaging and dynamic dac/amp (ifi micro idsd), but never so real and relaxed as Mojo. 
 The only headphone I have that can achieve this life-like level without mojo is my LCD-2 (but that's not portable, right)
 So I can say that the mojo is not for the fun or Prat sound type but it's a truly hi-end sound that hardly to have at this price point, I assured you 
  
 Regarding your se846, If you want an open ss and holographic sound in IEM, I suggest the SE5, is's said to be the most 3D IEM currently available. (For me the K10 has the perfect balance)
 (sorry English is not my main language so maybe some mistakes)


----------



## elnero

naivesound said:


> So I guess my ***new*** question is, with the Mojo, what iem can I add for a more *punchy* sound. (se846 is not enough for me), any iems known for Engaging sound, CIEM are fine as well


 
  
 I'm going to make a guess that the Tralucent Audio 1Plus2 is what you're looking for.


----------



## JACONE

kc7384 said:


> I am satisfied with my combination: RWAK100 + Mojo + Sys Concept cable + JH 16 Pro


 

 Very nice! I have almost the same exact thing except I have the AK 120. I do have the Mojo, sys concept, and JH 16s. What cable is that? I have the Double Helix Silver peptide


----------



## San Man

Mine is in the mail on the way, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## shdejavu

I have a question about the noise via coax.
 My DAP is cayin N5 and the coaxial cable is black dragon cable, bought together with mojo from moon audio.
 My earphones are se535, inear sd4s, westone w40, IEMs of high sensitivity.
 When I connect mojo to mac or other PCs via usb, it works well and there's no background noise.
 However, when I connect it to cayin N5 via coax, I hear sharp and continous noise, not like the usual background noise but like the current sound.
 Is it common or just my mojo's problem?


----------



## canali

has anyone compared the iFi ican  micro special edition and idac2 to the mojo?


----------



## KC7384

jacone said:


> Very nice! I have almost the same exact thing except I have the AK 120. I do have the Mojo, sys concept, and JH 16s. What cable is that? I have the Double Helix Silver peptide


 
 The cable is Labkable "Silver Galaxy MKII" (8 wire ultra pure silver alloy cable)


----------



## caracara08

Just got my Mojo in and was hoping to listen to some Spotify via my note 4 but my phone isn't recognizing the Mojo (using a moon audio otg cable). I wen to post 3 and clicked on almost every link and the only thing that I can find is that I would have to pay $8 for an app to enable usb audio? 

I know that I have used usb audio in the past with a cheap otg cable and it worked fine. 

Sorry I know this has come up but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## omastic

caracara08 said:


> Just got my Mojo in and was hoping to listen to some Spotify via my note 4 but my phone isn't recognizing the Mojo (using a moon audio otg cable). I wen to post 3 and clicked on almost every link and the only thing that I can find is that I would have to pay $8 for an app to enable usb audio?
> 
> I know that I have used usb audio in the past with a cheap otg cable and it worked fine.
> 
> Sorry I know this has come up but couldn't figure it out.


 
 Can you try connecting your OTG cable the other way round (meaning swapping the phone end and the mojo end of the cable)? I know it sounds stupid but I had a similar issue which was solved by swapping the connection ends between my phone and the mojo.


----------



## Raketen

ike1985 said:


> and would also suggest you check out the DRM database, sort by highest DRM value and download the exact albums(master as well) as the ones listedjust pick whatever appeals to you).
> 
> http://dr.loudness-war.info/


 
 Kind of hilarious (and totally appropriate) this list is topped by Atlas Elipticalis and Feldman piano works, I believe John Cage has the recording with the least dynamic range as well


----------



## caracara08

omastic said:


> Can you try connecting your OTG cable the other way round (meaning swapping the phone end and the mojo end of the cable)? I know it sounds stupid but I had a similar issue which was solved by swapping the connection ends between my phone and the mojo.




Doesn't sound stupid at all. Haha it was the first thing I tried. Still no go.


----------



## joesmokey

Looking for suggestions on how to make my Mojo listening experience more portable.

I'm using it with the Apple CCK (6+) and right now most slight movements cause the signal to drop for a second which pauses the music. I am not sure if it's the connection going into the Mojo that becomes unstable, the USB connection from the CCK to the Mojo, or the CCK itself. Both cables are pretty short so I am wondering if a longer cable from the CCK to the Mojo will help with stability.

If I leave the Mojo alone and don't move it, playback continues uninterrupted.


Does anyone else experience this? For what it's worth, I've never had this issue with other portable amps before.


----------



## NaiveSound

I may just go ahead and consider full sized headphones to go with my Mojo, 

Because se846 is just not very intriguing, and after *auditioing* of the UE 18, I started getting very disappointed... In the IEM way of things. 

Anyone with good experience with full sized headphones with the Mojo? Anything that stands out, I can spend between 600$ and 1k$.


----------



## AudioBear

joesmokey said:


> Looking for suggestions on how to make my Mojo listening experience more portable.
> 
> I'm using it with the Apple CCK (6+) and right now most slight movements cause the signal to drop for a second which pauses the music. I am not sure if it's the connection going into the Mojo that becomes unstable, the USB connection from the CCK to the Mojo, or the CCK itself. Both cables are pretty short so I am wondering if a longer cable from the CCK to the Mojo will help with stability.
> 
> ...


 

 I just received the Lavricable (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172046678763?hash=item280ec7faeb). My plan it to try it because i have experienced the same sensitivity to movements.  I have another kind on order from China.  If neither works to stop the interruptions on movement I am going to try velcro and I am also going to try a USB cable extender so I can put mojo in one pocket and the iPhone in another (or something like that).  I'll post what i discover.  BTW, I am about to post a highest rating for Lavricable.  They mailed my order the same day DEC 20, and it got here by standard mail (about $5) today (JAN 4).  Amazing.  The cable is very neatly built.


----------



## AudioBear

I own a 64 Ears ADEL cIEM with which I listen to Mojo and while I think this combination is very good I can understand why the SE846 or Noble K1O have been getting a lot of love here too recently.  Mojo just makes you think you own the best IEM in the world.


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> Just wait until Rob's work with his high-end 'DAVE' DAC gets translated into ADC form, and studios start recording and mastering acoustic performances using that ADC technology. The accuracy of recorded spatial and timing cues should take a huge leap forwards, and that should equate to significant improvement in perceived realism of playback.




So it is Rob vs Bob... Any new hints on a MQA start at Tidal? 

Also feel the need to post the Original of Satisfaction by Mr. Otis Redding  
...BUT MY PHONE SUCKS... Somebody do it for me please...


----------



## audi0nick128

audiobear said:


> I just received the Lavricable (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172046678763?hash=item280ec7faeb). My plan it to try it because i have experienced the same sensitivity to movements.  I have another kind on order from China.  If neither works to stop the interruptions on movement I am going to try velcro and I am also going to try a USB cable extender so I can put mojo in one pocket and the iPhone in another (or something like that).  I'll post what i discover.  BTW, I am about to post a highest rating for Lavricable.  They mailed my order the same day DEC 20, and it got here by standard mail (about $5) today (JAN 4).  Amazing.  The cable is very neatly built.




Are you sure that the cable is the reason? 
I experienced movement issues... And it turned out to be a software issue, (I use android) so make sure you're tackling the problem at the right angle, I bought two extra OTG with no reason. 

BTW what's good about the process time of you're order? The German online shop I ordered mojo at, took about the same time to fulfill my order... And I freaked out so much, that they threw in 2 SACDs


----------



## Mojo ideas

kissmevn said:


> I read all your comments.
> Regarding you problem I have a few explains:
> I'm currently running Mojo to K10. I could say that with well-mastered records, the sound is so real, I can close my eyes and feel like I'm in a small room with them there, I've never achieved anything like that before (My previous gears was Arrow4, stepdance, Glacier, Rxmk3b and ifi micro idsd)
> Of course it cannot sound 3D and open as full size headphone but it's fine, even HD800 lost that battle to my 200$ speaker .
> ...


 It perhaps should be noted bounce again that mojo has about five hundred times the DAC processing power of all other mobile and almost all desktop Dac Amps so it should not be too surprising that it sounds as good it does.


----------



## masterpfa

raketen said:


> Plenue D having no digital out made me sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sony Xperia Z3 compact
 Sony Xperia Z5 compact
 OnePlus X

 Are a few I have considered. Prior to getting into this game I never needed a phone with expandable storage, so despite the OnePlus One being a reasonable size lack of storage means I am compromised when using it.


----------



## krismusic

ken6217 said:


> As you know the greatest equipment can't overcome a bad sounding room without a lot of room treatment.



Absolutely.


----------



## salla45

naivesound said:


> I may just go ahead and consider full sized headphones to go with my Mojo,
> 
> Because se846 is just not very intriguing, and after *auditioing* of the UE 18, I started getting very disappointed... In the IEM way of things.
> 
> Anyone with good experience with full sized headphones with the Mojo? Anything that stands out, I can spend between 600$ and 1k$.


 
 I am using both AKG K3003's and Beyerdynamic T1's and they both offer great bang for buck, now they reached the end of their market cycles. Very pleased with both. Not feeling the need to upgrade either. If you want specifics, am happy to oblige. Mosty, however, they both offer very detailed, fairly bright, layered sound, which complement the Mojo well.


----------



## crafft

naivesound said:


> I may just go ahead and consider full sized headphones to go with my Mojo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Focal Spirit Pro! Make sure to listen to them with the non coiled cable directly into Mojo


----------



## uzi2

mython said:


> Anyone else feel like this thread (no secret that it's one of the busiest on Head-fi) is witnessing a suspiciously _disproportionate_ number of Noble name-drops, all of a sudden?


 

 Frequency illusion...


----------



## masterpfa

audiobear said:


> I own a 64 Ears ADEL cIEM with which I listen to Mojo and while I think this combination is very good I can understand why the SE846 or Noble K1O have been getting a lot of love here too recently.  Mojo just makes you think you own the best IEM in the world.


 
 It does indeed, I have owned Shure SE535 for a few years now, but now awaiting IE800's to be delivered and with a fitting of Snugs Earphones Tips to hopefully compensate for the fitting issues many have experienced.
 What I'm saying is expensive hobby if you are not careful


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> I may just go ahead and consider full sized headphones to go with my Mojo,
> 
> Because se846 is just not very intriguing, and after *auditioing* of the UE 18, I started getting very disappointed... In the IEM way of things.
> 
> Anyone with good experience with full sized headphones with the Mojo? Anything that stands out, I can spend between 600$ and 1k$.


 
 Hum so you tried two iems and you think they are not for you. You should take more time to judge...but it seems that you are asking many questions but not listening much to the answers (as many people have recommended things and you seem to ignore it. So I will recomment this (and afterwards ignore you):
  

Define precisely what you are after
Do extensive research on the iems / ciems that correspond to this in these threads:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/541494/multi-custom-in-ear-monitor-review-resource-mfg-list-discussion-check-first-post-for-review-links-information 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-349-iems-compared-life-headphones-added-12-30-15-p-1096
http://www.head-fi.org/t/746615/71-iem-brief-review-thread-incl-rhine-monitors-cleartune-customart
http://www.head-fi.org/t/769843/fit-for-a-bat-flagship-iems-shootout-8-ct6e-7-h8p-6-jh13-5-k10-4-bd4-2-3-a12-2-w500-1-se5u

When you have a short list, you can start asking questions again...
  
 No offense meant (well kind of), but you have to do your homework.


----------



## davidmolliere

I have searched the thread and the solutions thread and googled but didn't find any reference to this...
  
 Since this morning my Mojo has a *very* low volume. Note that it didn't happen during a session. It was working fine, I powered it down, then I powered it on and the issue appeared. I thought the source was at fault, but I checked with 3 different sources, different players both on device and computer, and of course different cables. I also checked same sources with the same 2 headphones with same cables with another DAC/amp and it's working fine.
  
 With the Mojo I have the same issue : the volume output is very low, basically I need to turn up the volume to pink to get average volume and that's with sensitive IEMs(S-EM9, 38 ohms, 119dB sensitivity).
  
 Yesterday everything was working fine. The Mojo is charged, I am charging it full right now in case that's related but I wouldn't see why.
 Oh and I did try both headphone sockets, just in case.
 I don't have a coax handy to test it out.
  
 I can't figure what's wrong, I looked up the manual but didn't find a reset sequence for the Mojo... anyone?
 Thanks!


----------



## masterpfa

Thanks for the links, I too might peruse these (just bedtime reading of course)


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I don't know how anyone can't be enamoured by the se846. O_o


----------



## masterpfa

davidmolliere said:


> I can't figure what's wrong, I looked up the manual but didn't find a reset sequence for the Mojo... anyone?
> Thanks!


 
 This is baffling and I'm afraid I don't have the answer, hopefully after a full charge things might have righted itself. If you haven't done so yet maybe an idea to post this in the Chord Mojo issue solutions thread. as well, just to correlate this and other problems experienced by all users.


----------



## Currawong

shdejavu said:


> I have a question about the noise via coax.
> My DAP is cayin N5 and the coaxial cable is black dragon cable, bought together with mojo from moon audio.
> My earphones are se535, inear sd4s, westone w40, IEMs of high sensitivity.
> When I connect mojo to mac or other PCs via usb, it works well and there's no background noise.
> ...


 
  
  


davidmolliere said:


> I have searched the thread and the solutions thread and googled but didn't find any reference to this...
> 
> Since this morning my Mojo has a *very* low volume. Note that it didn't happen during a session. It was working fine, I powered it down, then I powered it on and the issue appeared. I thought the source was at fault, but I checked with 3 different sources, different players both on device and computer, and of course different cables. I also checked same sources with the same 2 headphones with same cables with another DAC/amp and it's working fine.
> 
> ...


 

 Are both balls the same colour?
  
 Is everything plugged in securely?


----------



## davidmolliere

masterpfa said:


> This is baffling and I'm afraid I don't have the answer, hopefully after a full charge things might have righted itself. If you haven't done so yet maybe an idea to post this in the Chord Mojo issue solutions thread. as well, just to correlate this and other problems experienced by all users.


 
  
 I try to avoid double posting, but I will eventually if there is no answer.
 I don't think charge will fix it, it wouldn't make sense that's wishful thinking on my part 
  


currawong said:


> Are both balls the same colour?
> Is everything plugged in securely?


 
  
 Both balls are the same color and everything is plugged securely, I have done and re-done it, with 2 different cables that I know worked before.
  
 I tried setting to line out, turning off, and start it again but same result


----------



## Mython

mimouille said:


> I have OCD, so size mismatch is impossible.


 
  
 Please tell me you're still talking about DAPs..!


----------



## AndrewH13

mython said:


> Hmmmm you've piqued my curiosity about DSOTM; is the DSD substantially better-mastered than the CD mastering?




Bought the SACD some years back and found it smoother than the CD version so in my case preferred the livlier version.


----------



## mscott58

davidmolliere said:


> I have searched the thread and the solutions thread and googled but didn't find any reference to this...
> 
> Since this morning my Mojo has a *very* low volume. Note that it didn't happen during a session. It was working fine, I powered it down, then I powered it on and the issue appeared. I thought the source was at fault, but I checked with 3 different sources, different players both on device and computer, and of course different cables. I also checked same sources with the same 2 headphones with same cables with another DAC/amp and it's working fine.
> 
> ...




What "color" were you listening at before? 

I know we all listen at different volumes but for me with my K10s I'd say double red is average volume, which I think is above your double pink.

Cheers


----------



## davidmolliere

mscott58 said:


> What "color" were you listening at before?
> I know we all listen at different volumes but for me with my K10s I'd say double red is average volume, which I think is above your double pink.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Usually I am listening like you at double red (was working so far until yesterday)
  
Double pink is way higher, I think the color you have in mind is when you throttle down to lower levels, it turns gradually from red to white. I am talking pink right before green I think. 
  
  
 Edit : Strike that you were right, I meant double purple not pink, that's after blue actually, pretty far up and not even moderate volume that I got from double red before.
  
 Anyway, much higher volume that I *never* had to use so there is a (serious) problem there I hope the amp is not fried or something.
  
 Thanks for helping


----------



## plinth

I had the same issue with my iPhone 6+ this morning. I was convinced that it was the micro USB on the Mojo but I replaced my USB to micro USB with the short one that comes with the kit and the problem went away. I would suggest changing your USB cable as it should not cause disconnects whilst still plugged in just by touching it.


----------



## davidmolliere

plinth said:


> I had the same issue with my iPhone 6+ this morning. I was convinced that it was the micro USB on the Mojo but I replaced my USB to micro USB with the short one that comes with the kit and the problem went away. I would suggest changing your USB cable as it should not cause disconnects whilst still plugged in just by touching it.


 
  
 I have a different problem from you, I am not getting disconnect, just very low volume when connected to USB audio.
 I don't have optical or coaxial at hand to test this with other type of source which would be a good way to eliminate issue with the amp part.


----------



## plinth

davidmolliere said:


> I have a different problem from you, I am not getting disconnect, just very low volume when connected to USB audio.
> I don't have optical or coaxial at hand to test this with other type of source which would be a good way to eliminate issue with the amp part.


 

 Sorry, I was replying to JOESMOKEY's message but did reply and not quote so it appeared after your problem. I was replying to :
  
_"Looking for suggestions on how to make my Mojo listening experience more portable.

 I'm using it with the Apple CCK (6+) and right now most slight movements cause the signal to drop for a second which pauses the music. I am not sure if it's the connection going into the Mojo that becomes unstable, the USB connection from the CCK to the Mojo, or the CCK itself. Both cables are pretty short so I am wondering if a longer cable from the CCK to the Mojo will help with stability.

 If I leave the Mojo alone and don't move it, playback continues uninterrupted.


 Does anyone else experience this? For what it's worth, I've never had this issue with other portable amps before."_
  
 I am sorry that I cannot shed any light on your problem, I have not seen anything reported like that and it may be a Chord question


----------



## davidmolliere

plinth said:


> I am sorry that I cannot shed any light on your problem, I have not seen anything reported like that and it may be a Chord question


 
  
 No worries, I have not seen anything like it either and what worries me is that there is no reason that this problem appears out of the blue (no shock, nothing between the two listening sessions). I'll probably end up sending the unit for testing and repair


----------



## Ike1985

You guys are listening on double-red? You must be in completely silent environments w/extremely sensitive IEMS. My ADEL A12's have a 16 ohm impedance and I'm typically listening at the first click that makes a single green light or a click before that: one yellow one red. If I'm in a noisy environment I may go up to a single turquoise or even a single dark blue if it's a very quiet album.


----------



## stevemiddie

naivesound said:


> So I guess my ***new*** question is, with the Mojo, what iem can I add for a more *punchy* sound. (se846 is not enough for me), any iems known for Engaging sound, CIEM are fine as well
> 
> (just tried the UE18 (ultimate Ears) with the Mojo and to me they were far inferior to the se846...
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if getting sensaphonic sleeves for se846 will sound more engaging with my mojo which I love so much (primarily to it being musical and non fatiguing)


 
  
 Correct me if I am mistaken but you bought your 846's second-hand for $275.00?    Perhaps there is a problem with the 846's themselves?


----------



## Whitigir

stevemiddie said:


> Correct me if I am mistaken but you bought your 846's second-hand for $275.00?    Perhaps there is a problem with the 846's themselves?




Did he really ? I saw many of those counterfeit 846 on Chinese websites under different forms......I would be afraid to buy used stuff nowadays ... Unless very reputable member or people that I know


----------



## davidmolliere

ike1985 said:


> You guys are listening on double-red? You must be in completely silent environments w/extremely sensitive IEMS. My ADEL A12's have a 16 ohm impedance and I'm typically listening at the first click that makes a single green light or a click before that: one yellow one red. If I'm in a noisy environment I may go up to a single turquoise or even a single dark blue if it's a very quiet album.


 
  
 S-EM9 are 119dB so highly sensitive although 38 ohms compensates a little.
 Yes I am talking quiet environment for that setting.


----------



## jarnopp

naivesound said:


> I may just go ahead and consider full sized headphones to go with my Mojo,
> 
> Because se846 is just not very intriguing, and after *auditioing* of the UE 18, I started getting very disappointed... In the IEM way of things.
> 
> Anyone with good experience with full sized headphones with the Mojo? Anything that stands out, I can spend between 600$ and 1k$.




The ZMF headphones (modified Fostek) are very engaging with the Mojo. The Vibros are closed and will provide isolation if you need that, but they may not be transportable enough for you. Really fun, but lacking the last bits of detail compared to (much more) expensive headphones. I find my Vibros pair well with the Mojo, and you can crank the volume but not run out of power before it's too loud Bass is wonderful.


----------



## davidmolliere

Still trying to wrap my head around that low volume issue, I charged the Mojo fully and when I turn it on the light is blue under the USB port isn't that supposed to be green? I kinda didn't pay too much attention when everything was working fine... the manual doesn't recap the light color for USB port but the pic there shows a green light. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Ike1985

Mojo gives me a smile this big


----------



## Mython

davidmolliere said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around that low volume issue, I charged the Mojo fully and when I turn it on the light is blue under the USB port isn't that supposed to be green? I kinda didn't pay too much attention when everything was working fine... the manual doesn't recap the light color for USB port but the pic there shows a green light.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
  
 Not a solution for your issue, but guidance on the charging-port LED colours may be found in the first link of the *battery/charging* section, in the 3rd thread post:
  


rob watts said:


> giovvanie said:
> 
> 
> > I think my unit is faulty ... so when battery is fully charged even after 10 hours or 5 led indicator is automatically turn off , I know it's fine because battery is charged but the problem is when I put it to charge after charging the led indicator turn on again ( white color ) and looks like battery never been charged .
> ...


----------



## lukeap69

Mojo is at Massdrop!


----------



## jamato8

lukeap69 said:


> Mojo is at Massdrop!


 

 At an inflated retail price. I am losing any confidence of credibility with Massdrop.


----------



## xanlamin

jamato8 said:


> At an inflated retail price. I am losing any confidence of credibility with Massdrop.


 
  
 Where can you get one that is below $560?


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> Hum so you tried two iems and you think they are not for you. You should take more time to judge...but it seems that you are asking many questions but not listening much to the answers (as many people have recommended things and you seem to ignore it. So I will recomment this (and afterwards ignore you):
> 
> 
> Define precisely what you are after
> ...




Thank you for your help and links, I've read through them and learned a lot. But still with no conclusion, it seems like the IEM world is limited in *spacious,* very wide Soundstage parts of reproduction. 

Reading that thread made me lean more towards full sized HP. 

A shame, because when I first started this hobby months ago, I really was after portability with in ear monitor as I can store them quickly. 

But I see they come with massive sound *handicap*. Maybe the *impressive * *fun* 3d sound Is not to be found in IEMs. I may of looked in the wrong place all this time. 

The Mojo is a keeper, I even enjoy it'd look and feel with the colors and sound signature, I will keep it and pair with with whatever I may find next, I love mojo, at least I feel I did something right in this *search* so far, and that is getting the Mojo, very disappointed in the k10 through my reads, I see it praised and I see it mentioned a lot that there is no spacial or 3d imaging. 

I'm loosing for the *surround* sound feel, just something detailed yet fun and engaging, that will make you dance


----------



## Mimouille

mython said:


> Please tell me you're still talking about DAPs..!   :wink_face:


DAP? What DAP? Is the Mojo not a sex toy? At least that is how I use it.


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> Thank you for your help and links, I've read through them and learned a lot. But still with no conclusion, it seems like the IEM world is limited in *spacious,* very wide Soundstage parts of reproduction.
> 
> Reading that thread made me lean more towards full sized HP.
> 
> ...


Go Rhapsodio Solar or 1plus2. Some of the largest stages in iems.


----------



## davidmolliere

mython said:


> Not a solution for your issue, but guidance on the charging-port LED colours may be found in the first link of the *battery/charging* section, in the 3rd thread post:


 
  
 Thanks for this, so my low volume thingy is not related to a battery issue... 
 This is frustrating...


----------



## oncdoc

Just wanted to say Drew at Moon Audio has agreed to accept the unit as a return, he tested it out and seems its not the chord mojo at fault and probably my PC rig and intense gaming use with HD650 that contributed to the problem. Any way, just wanted to say my case was handled professionally, and no complaints.


----------



## Franklioni

First of all, apologies for any newbie errors as this is my first time post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm seriously considering the Chord Mojo as an Amp/DAC to pair, currently, with my HTC One M8 (although this can change fairly frequently) and my laptop at work.
  
Now my main concern is that I will have trouble using Spotify on the Android device so I'm wondering if there is anyone out there with any experience of this on Android using OTG??
  
 I have plenty of local FLAC files so I could get the USB player but still would miss being able to mix up my commute music on a whim...
  
Cheers,
  
F


----------



## Uyski

franklioni said:


> First of all, apologies for any newbie errors as this is my first time post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have the Mojo paired with my S6+ edge.
 No problems using Spotify, Poweramp, standard music app etc.


----------



## catnono

franklioni said:


> First of all, apologies for any newbie errors as this is my first time post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I struggle to use HTC M8 with Mojo. It has too much annoying random glitching or clicking noise even at flight mode. It does not support native USB audio with Mojo. so Spotity will not work. Mine is running lollipop and hope the marshmallow will improve. My 1st gen Nexus 7 pairs better than the M8.


----------



## jonnymooshoo

naivesound said:


> Oh boy. What does one recommend for *fun * engaging sound? That does not cause *fatigue*?
> 
> Would I still have to switch out the Mojo? (I love mojo)




Sony XBA-Z5, a very musical pairing with the mojo. Fun punchy bass, detailed trebs without being fatiguing. Definitely Wow factor for me. I compared against the 846 and I wasn't impressed with them either but that's just my preference for a bassier darker sound signature


----------



## Mython

It's nice to see newcomers continuing to join the thread - _*welcome*_, all of you


----------



## audi0nick128

masterpfa said:


> As I was compiling my email the developer has posted v2.5
> 
> Give it another try @*audi0nick128*




Hey there, did you update already? I am still on 2.40 of UAPP And it doesn't update... Can I manually update somehow?

Edit : fixed 
updated over playstore and everything is fine. 
THANKS TO DAVY FOR THE LIGHTNING FAST CUSTOMER SERVICE!


----------



## Mojo ideas

lukeap69 said:


> Mojo is at Massdrop!





jamato8 said:


> At an inflated retail price. I am losing any confidence of credibility with Massdrop.


. From John Franks managing Director of Chord. We are currently looking into how or where Mass drop have obtained the unit in their photo or other units resold to them without our knowledge. I can confirm that we at Chord Electronics ltd have had no discussions with this retail company. Therefore I doubt they can supply any numbers of units unless we wish them too do so . As far as I'm concerned, we don't! I hope that is clear enough for everyone.


----------



## dallan

I am ordering a Mojo today. Hoping for the best. Never heard a Chord i didn't like.


----------



## Mython

dallan said:


> .... Never heard a Chord i didn't like.


 
  
  
 Be thankful you've never heard me _(trying to) _play piano!


----------



## audi0nick128

mojo ideas said:


> . From John Franks managing Director of Chord.
> .




Hey John any updates on accessories? I am a little confused, is the add on for Apple users only?


----------



## Torq

xanlamin said:


> Where can you get one that is below $560?


 

 Their claimed MSRP is $899 ... which is $300 more than the actual MSRP - that makes the drop look like a vastly better deal than it really is.
  
 Personally, I don't see the $32 saving (after shipping) being worth a month long wait, but each to their own.


----------



## Ike1985

I only get about 4.5 hours from a full charge-playing mostly flac. Not sure if this is true for anyone else or not. If your going to be sitting at a deck listening all day-I would recommend charging while listening.


----------



## AudioBear

audi0nick128 said:


> Are you sure that the cable is the reason?
> I experienced movement issues... And it turned out to be a software issue, (I use android) so make sure you're tackling the problem at the right angle, I bought two extra OTG with no reason.
> 
> BTW what's good about the process time of you're order? The German online shop I ordered mojo at, took about the same time to fulfill my order... And I freaked out so much, that they threw in 2 SACDs


 

 No I am not sure it is the cable. I will keep your observation in mind as I try to untangle this.
  
 I thought that a two-week delivery time from Latvia to Northern Idaho for standard post over the holiday season was pretty good.  It often takes 2-3 days to get mail from Spokane 100km away.
  
 Edit:  I should also have mentioned that Lavricables included a free black velvet drawstring bag that could hold Mojo, media source, IEMs and some cable.


----------



## Franklioni

catnono said:


> I struggle to use HTC M8 with Mojo. It has too much annoying random glitching or clicking noise even at flight mode. It does not support native USB audio with Mojo. so Spotity will not work. Mine is running lollipop and hope the marshmallow will improve. My 1st gen Nexus 7 pairs better than the M8.


 
  
  


uyski said:


> I have the Mojo paired with my S6+ edge.
> No problems using Spotify, Poweramp, standard music app etc.


 
  
 Thanks for the quick replies! 
  
 I wish I had a local store who would let me demo it but that question got me a look from the guy behind the counter like I had two heads...I really want to take the plunge on this but it's also a big investment to get sent from UK to Sweden.
  
 My current alternative to HTC One M8 is a Galaxy S5 which also sounds like it might have disabled the native usb order support (or possibly a remote chance of a Nexus 6p) so I guess some more reading is in order


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah, I'm possible spoiled by Amazon, here in Germany standard delivery arrives the next day most of the time... Reminds me to leave a positive review for the store I bought Mojo at... They even send a hand written post card, apologizing...

@franklioni 
Or maybe it's time to start a Tidal trial... Then you have access to good quality and using USB Audio player pro it should work out fine...


----------



## Whitigir

torq said:


> Their claimed MSRP is $899 ... which is $300 more than the actual MSRP - that makes the drop look like a vastly better deal than it really is.
> 
> Personally, I don't see the $32 saving (after shipping) being worth a month long wait, but each to their own.




Make me question about thx00 last year


----------



## Mojo ideas

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey John any updates on accessories? I am a little confused, is the add on for Apple users only?


 JF ...The first and simplest of the plug in modules plastic tooling should be ready for production within a week or two. This module accommodates the apple CCK camera adaptor which had to be purchased through Apple and the module also will accommodate a similar cable for Android and other phones.


----------



## singleended58

ken6217 said:


> Which input from a DAP offers the best sound quality?




Some say optical other like coaxial. I found optical meets superb SQ for my taste.


----------



## audi0nick128

Thank you John for the fast response. 
Also I think it's a smart move to sell this via Apple... This post is about to get crowded... More than now I assume  

So the first add on is on the way, and I assume later add ons will incorporate WiFi and SD support... Please make mojo a stand alone Player! 
Also is there any chance of a MQA Modul? That would be the Bomb! 
Thanks for the great product... Anything from here on is the icing on the cake... And maybe the cherry on top


----------



## mscott58

audi0nick128 said:


> Thank you John for the fast response.
> Also I think it's a smart move to sell this via Apple... This post is about to get crowded... More than now I assume
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think he was talking about how the CCK was sold via Apple, not the module being sold via Apple, but I might be wrong. John didn't have the best experience trying to work with Apple when they were making the Mojo, and hence why the CCK cable has to be used and the chip wasn't included in the Mojo to start with. Cheers


----------



## Mimouille

mython said:


> Be thankful you've never heard me _(trying to)_ play piano! :confused_face:


Mannnnn, don't steal my jokes taking advantage of the time difference.


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah I know, Apple wants to much info on the construction... In fact all Infos... Understandable that Chord wasn't cool with that. 
Anyway there will be many IOS folks checking out mojo, when they see module / cable... And what better place than head fi!

Edit:
Seems there was a misunderstanding... Since English isn't my first languages... So module won't be sold via Apple... Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Yeah I know, Apple wants to much info on the construction... In fact all Infos... Understandable that Chord wasn't cool with that.


 
  
  
 Wow - somebody_ actually_ *read* the 3rd post!!


----------



## Ike1985




----------



## ken6217

singleended58 said:


> Some say optical other like coaxial. I found optical meets superb SQ for my taste.


 

 Thanks!


----------



## masterpfa

franklioni said:


> Thanks for the quick replies!
> 
> I wish I had a local store who would let me demo it but that question got me a look from the guy behind the counter like I had two heads...I really want to take the plunge on this but it's also a big investment to get sent from UK to Sweden.
> 
> My current alternative to HTC One M8 is a Galaxy S5 which also sounds like it might have disabled the native usb order support (or possibly a remote chance of a Nexus 6p) so I guess some more reading is in order


 
 I have been using the Nexus 6P with no problems especially USB drivers, so could be an option, just bear in mind no expandable storage (hence my 128Gb version)


----------



## Whitigir

Is there any news about add-on with high-quality microSd reader and simple playback app that does DSD and high-res yet ?


----------



## NaiveSound

The Mojo sounds great with other full sized headphones, very detailed and Soundstage is decent (yet not as impressive as I've hoped) 

I've tried the grado s1000e (too bright, not worth the 1k$)

But with the ultimate Ears pro 18 it was bland, clear detailed (I guess UE are more reference) but not fun and engaging and bass was a major disappointment (mojo+ grado or UE) (I'm not a basshead) I like even sound, just looking for the fun and energetic I guess is that what *colored*means?


----------



## jonnymooshoo

I can confirm that Fiio L19 cable still works with iOS. Stacks much better without the apple cck. I had to buy from a retailer in Dubai who still had them in stock.


----------



## Mython

jonnymooshoo said:


> I can confirm that Fiio L19 cable still works with iOS.


 
  
  
9.*2*  ?


----------



## tf10charged

uyski said:


> I have the Mojo paired with my S6+ edge.
> No problems using Spotify, Poweramp, standard music app etc.


 
 hi, how do you get spotify to work with OTG? as the official reply from spotify, android spotify doesnt support OTG. i do hope they can support spotify.
  
 https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Android/USB-OTG-Support/td-p/1227448


----------



## davidmolliere

tf10charged said:


> hi, how do you get spotify to work with OTG? as the official reply from spotify, android spotify doesnt support OTG. i do hope they can support spotify.


 
  
 It says "USB OTG is not supported for either cache storage or for streaming to another device using Android I'm afraid", it doesn't mean it doesn't support USB Audio just that you can't use a USB OTG storage device plugged to your android to store the cache or to stream to another device.
  
 And you don't need Spotify to support it for it to work, the OS takes care of it although Tidal has a setting to select audio output at least on computer I'd have to check on android.


----------



## Mython

tf10charged said:


> hi, how do you get spotify to work with OTG? as the official reply from spotify, android spotify doesnt support OTG. i do hope they can support spotify.
> 
> https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Android/USB-OTG-Support/td-p/1227448


 
  
  
 This was mentioned, a while back, but I don't know if the situation has been resolved:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4725#post_12068719
  
  
 This seems rather inconclusive, but might be worth following-up:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/2280#post_12023838
  
 and take note of this:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/2910#post_12032759
  
  
 .


----------



## SearchOfSub

salla45 said:


> I am using both AKG K3003's and Beyerdynamic T1's and they both offer great bang for buck, now they reached the end of their market cycles. Very pleased with both. Not feeling the need to upgrade either. If you want specifics, am happy to oblige. Mosty, however, they both offer very detailed, fairly bright, layered sound, which complement the Mojo well.





This is actually best compliment imo not wanting to upgrade. Hugo did that for me, now just waiting for the Mojo!


----------



## Whitigir

So I bought otg cable for Samsung Galaxy.....and it doesn't work. From post 3 first page, it seems I have to pay another 7.99$ for the app called usb player pro to play it ? Sigh...the hassle

My zx2 connected right away ....!


----------



## H20Fidelity

whitigir said:


> So I bought otg cable for Samsung Galaxy.....and it doesn't work. From post 3 first page, it seems I have to pay another 7.99$ for the app called usb player pro to play it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There is a free trial version of UAAP so you can test compatibility with limited functionality before you pay. 
  
 If interested just read the apps description in the store.


----------



## Mython

whitigir said:


> So I bought otg cable for Samsung Galaxy.....and it doesn't work. From post 3 first page, it seems I have to pay another 7.99$ for the app called usb player pro to play it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Try to look on the bright side - at least you don't need to buy a CCK


----------



## Whitigir

mython said:


> Try to look on the bright side - at least you don't need to buy a CCK




Lol...question is though, would that app output high-res as well ?


----------



## masterpfa

whitigir said:


> Lol...question is though, would that app output high-res as well ?


 
 If you question is about USB Audio Player Pro - A. Yes


----------



## Whitigir

masterpfa said:


> If you question is about USB Audio Player Pro - A. Yes




Thank you !


----------



## jonnymooshoo

mython said:


> 9.*2*  ?




Yes my version is fully up to date 9.2 (13C75)


----------



## San Man

Any other close DAP size matches for the Mojo besides the AK100?  (I did look through over 100 pages in the "pics of your gear" thread).   There were some close ones but most seem at least an inch bigger in regards to the mojo.

 On a side note, mine arrives Thursday


----------



## Mimouille

san man said:


> Any other close DAP size matches for the Mojo besides the AK100?  (I did look through over 100 pages in the "pics of your gear" thread).   There were some close ones but most seem at least an inch bigger in regards to the mojo.
> 
> On a side note, mine arrives Thursday


 
 DX50 and DX90 are a great match.
  
 And also Onkyo DP-X1, if you cut it in half.


----------



## georgelai57

And X3ii


----------



## shdejavu

Hi everyone,
 Does anybody hear noise while charging?
 Is it normal or not?
 Also for the second time charging, it does not switch off after 7 hours, but for the first time, it switched off after 5 hours.


----------



## Bighappy

Proud & amazed new Mojo owner here with a quick "newbie" ?...Forgive my ignorance...When listening to "Apple Music" & "Tidal" my input/power button glows red...Shouldn't it change colors/formats between apple & Todal Losless audio? Please forgive me if this is a stupid ? Just want to make sure I'm getting what I'm paying for with Tidal . Thanks for any help or clarification! If this has already been stated somewhere in the thread I'm sorry. It's quite large 

Happy listening...Trav!


----------



## lukeap69

bighappy said:


> Proud & amazed new Mojo owner here with a quick "newbie" ?...Forgive my ignorance...When listening to "Apple Music" & "Tidal" my input/power button glows red...Shouldn't it change colors/formats between apple & Todal Losless audio? Please forgive me if this is a stupid ? Just want to make sure I'm getting what I'm paying for with Tidal . Thanks for any help or clarification! If this has already been stated somewhere in the thread I'm sorry. It's quite large
> 
> Happy listening...Trav!




What source/transport are you using? That might be changing/downsampling the signal before sending to Mojo Jojo?


----------



## AudioBear

Mojo makes anything sound better. I use 64 Ears A12s and love them, others feel similarly about their brands.


----------



## Bighappy

lukeap69 said:


> What source/transport are you using? That might be changing/downsampling the signal before sending to Mojo Jojo?




I apologize. I should have included that info...iPhone 6 +


----------



## simonm

I've been impressed with the magic it can draw from even "lowly" iTunes 256 Kbps AAC (because sonetimes that's all you have). Also I think it responds well to digital EQ if anyone's worried about the 10-20 kHz roll off or has warmer/more relaxed earphones/headphones.

The thing is a "joy" to hold and use. Perhaps its best feature is its industrial design and I can't get over the cool coloured buttons. I want to play with them constantly.


----------



## lukeap69

bighappy said:


> I apologize. I should have included that info...iPhone 6 +




No need to apologise mate. I do not use an iPhone so I cannot be certain but on my S6, the OS send a fix signal of 48kHz (not 100% sure) except when using specific music apps like UAPP, HibyMusic or Onkyo HF.

iPhone users can probably provide more/better response.

Have you tried a PC or Mac as source?


----------



## AudioBear

lukeap69 said:


> No need to apologise mate. I do not use an iPhone so I cannot be certain but on my S6, the OS send a fix signal of 48kHz (not 100% sure) except when using specific music apps like UAPP, HibyMusic or Onkyo HF.
> 
> iPhone users can probably provide more/better response.
> 
> Have you tried a PC or Mac as source?


 

 I don't know about iOS but on Macs the system defaults to a 16/44 PCM output unless you tell it to do something different.  Mp3s of varying compression all come out the USB or optical outputs as 16/44 PCM. Imagine that iOS does the same thing.  For all I know that's the default value of the USB standard for audio.  I wouldn't worry about it at all.  If Tidal sounds better then it's worth the $, if you can't hear the difference between a 256 mp3 and Tidal it's up to you what to do.
  
 And yes, you need an app like Onkyo HF on iOS to play higher res files.


----------



## audi0nick128

singleended58 said:


> Some say optical other like coaxial. I found optical meets superb SQ for my taste.







bighappy said:


> Proud & amazed new Mojo owner here with a quick "newbie" ?...Forgive my ignorance...When listening to "Apple Music" & "Tidal" my input/power button glows red...Shouldn't it change colors/formats between apple & Todal Losless audio? Please forgive me if this is a stupid ? Just want to make sure I'm getting what I'm paying for with Tidal . Thanks for any help or clarification! If this has already been stated somewhere in the thread I'm sorry. It's quite large
> 
> Happy listening...Trav!




It's just that Tidal Hifi is the lowest quality indicated by mojos colour scheme...anything less is just also red... After all Tidal hifi ain't hi res, but good old Redbook CA standart... Look for the bitrate to make sure you get Tidal Hifi... Something around 1000 very roughly... 
Hope this helps


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone have any experiences with Final audio brand with mojo? Or just final audio at all?


----------



## neuromancer

naivesound said:


> Anyone have any experiences with Final audio brand with mojo? Or just final audio at all?




I currently have the Heaven VII as well as the Mojo. The Heavens are quite a good and resolving pair of phones but can be bass shy without getting tips right. Unfortunately I've just acquired the Dunu dn-200OJ as well as the TH-X00 (which are sounding spectacular with the Mojo right now). I'll have to take a break and demo the VII with it and perhaps AB against the Dunu. I'll try and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## audi0nick128

This reminds me to redeem my voucher at native dsd.... I think I will go with jazz at the pawnshop in quad Dsd.... How big is that file? I think this is the file to have on you're phone to show the world you're a bat**** crazy audiophile  
BTW did UAPP 2.41 solve you're issues?


----------



## joesmokey

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.  I found that if I would tap the Mojo near the micro USB port, the audio connection would drop.
  
 I tried out some different USB to Micro USB cables and found a pair that works to not produce dropouts.  Previously I was trying with the short cable that came with the unit.

 Switching to a different cable seems to provide a more secure connection.
  
 I'm not sure why the short cable included with the unit is bad, but I'm content with the solution for now.


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> Wow - somebody _actually_ *read* the 3rd post!!  :basshead:




Too kind... I am getting red. 
But since you seem to be the man here (OR ONE OF THEM....CALM DOWN YOU ALL!!), what do you THINK are the chances to hear news about add on modules during CES? 
John turned silent when we wanted specifics.... Or was it me asking for MQA? Is that like asking Microsoft to do Android apps  
Hope CES will bring news.... Anyone lucky enough to be there should check out chords room... Or the distributors room.. Audeze will be in the same room, so you can check out mojo with LCD 4...maybe


----------



## Jazzi

shdejavu said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anybody hear noise while charging?
> Is it normal or not?
> Also for the second time charging, it does not switch off after 7 hours, but for the first time, it switched off after 5 hours.


 

 See post #3.


----------



## highfell

naivesound said:


> So I guess my ***new*** question is, with the Mojo, what iem can I add for a more *punchy* sound. (se846 is not enough for me), any iems known for Engaging sound, CIEM are fine as well
> 
> (just tried the UE18 (ultimate Ears) with the Mojo and to me they were far inferior to the se846...
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if getting sensaphonic sleeves for se846 will sound more engaging with my mojo which I love so much (primarily to it being musical and non fatiguing)




In my experience, the key to enable the SE846s to give you the max benefit of their attributes is to fit the correct sleeves to block out all external sounds. My presence is the large olive sleeves that came with my Earphones. Getting an air tight seal is critical to maximising your enjoyment of these marvels.


----------



## joshk4

simonm said:


> I've been impressed with the magic it can draw from even "lowly" iTunes 256 Kbps AAC (because sonetimes that's all you have). Also I think it responds well to digital EQ if anyone's worried about the 10-20 kHz roll off or has warmer/more relaxed earphones/headphones.
> 
> The thing is a "joy" to hold and use. Perhaps its best feature is its industrial design and I can't get over the cool coloured buttons. I want to play with them constantly.


 
  

  
 I know how you feel - I too reach out to touch it sometimes just to feel how well built it is.
  
 I'm listening to spotify prem via streaming (at work) and I'm happy with that as well.


----------



## masterpfa

audi0nick128 said:


> This reminds me to redeem my voucher at native dsd.... I think I will go with jazz at the pawnshop in quad Dsd.... How big is that file? I think this is the file to have on you're phone to show the world you're a bat**** crazy audiophile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes redeem that voucher it's worth especially iof you want to demonstrate Full DSD as you can see from the screen shot.
 My first purchase on getting my Mojo (after the Native DSD freebie) was Jazz A The Pawnshop but I got the _ _
 352kHz/24bit AIFF version originally even that was a 10.4Gb download so I would imagine the DSD might be larger.
 Seems like all is 98% well with UAPP just one or two glitches which I will email the developer about


----------



## Whitigir

Another good gear to supply Mojo with unlimited DSD files 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/793730/sony-turntable-that-convert-to-native-dsd


----------



## masterpfa

Yesterday was a good day in my household.
 Late christmas present.......
  



  

  
  
*AK100 MKII 32GB solid black (Japan only model)*
  
 Even included 2x32Gb Micro SD cards.

 I got this for the times when I prefer not to use my phone as transport. Great pairing with the Mojo

 Also received earlier last week my 
  
*Pure Solid Silver Shure SE535 from *Lavricables
  

  
 Until I decide which IEM's I'm going to get for the future, will make do with this upgrade.

 See what you've done Mojo. On hearing your Magic one feels the desire, nay, 'The need' if not already owned, to pair with better equipment.


----------



## joshk4

masterpfa said:


> Yesterday was a good day in my household.
> 
> Late christmas present.......
> 
> ...




Wow you are really lucky... Looks really nice, can I ask you how much did it cost? 

Please don't entice me to get a dap, my phone has been holding up well with the mojo


----------



## masterpfa

joshk4 said:


> Wow you are really lucky... Looks really nice, can I ask you how much did it cost?
> 
> Please don't entice me to get a dap, my phone has been holding up well with the mojo


 
 A gentleman never reveals these things


----------



## joshk4

masterpfa said:


> A gentleman never reveals these things
> :basshead:




True  

The size is really great especially with the mojo. I really like the colour as well.


----------



## tf10charged

on my pc spotify works fine. but on my android, only hiby and onkyo works with mojo. spotify doesnt 
  
 Quote:


davidmolliere said:


> It says "USB OTG is not supported for either cache storage or for streaming to another device using Android I'm afraid", it doesn't mean it doesn't support USB Audio just that you can't use a USB OTG storage device plugged to your android to store the cache or to stream to another device.
> 
> And you don't need Spotify to support it for it to work, the OS takes care of it although Tidal has a setting to select audio output at least on computer I'd have to check on android.


 
  
  
 too bad in my case, only hiby and onkyo works. 


mython said:


> This was mentioned, a while back, but I don't know if the situation has been resolved:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4725#post_12068719
> 
> ...


----------



## simonm




----------



## simonm

joshk4 said:


> Wow you are really lucky... Looks really nice, can I ask you how much did it cost?
> 
> Please don't entice me to get a dap, my phone has been holding up well with the mojo


 

 I thought the whole point of Mojo was you didn't need a DAP.  Your phone is the DAP?


----------



## x RELIC x

simonm said:


> I thought the whole point of Mojo was you didn't need a DAP.  Your phone is the DAP?




When I tried the Mojo with my iPhone 5S I received a notification that blasted my ears out! :eek:

I'd prefer to keep my phone as a phone and my audio gear as my audio gear. Of course others feel differently. Different preferences.


----------



## simonm

x relic x said:


> When I tried the Mojo with my iPhone 5S I received a notification that blasted my ears out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh yeah, I forgot.  Why can't Apple get its **** together?


----------



## salla45

georgelai57 said:


> And X3ii


 
 +1 
  
 I also put some small rubberised pads on mojo and x3ii so they can stand up on their sides quite nicely.


----------



## x RELIC x

simonm said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot.  Why can't Apple get its **** together?




Actually, I'd feel the same way about any other smartphone connected. Personal preference. :wink_face:


----------



## simonm

x relic x said:


> Actually, I'd feel the same way about any other smartphone connected. Personal preference.


 

 I'm with you.  At least I have the right DAC/AMP for now!


----------



## salla45

simonm said:


> I thought the whole point of Mojo was you didn't need a DAP.  Your phone is the DAP?


 
  
 Definitely, you don't NEED a DAP, but it's a nicer experience, like using a real camera as opposed to using the camera in the phone.
  
  


x relic x said:


> When I tried the Mojo with my iPhone 5S I received a notification that blasted my ears out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Agree 100%. Since I got the X3ii running with mojo (cabling issues) they are just connected all the time. Plugging in the USB from the PC bypasses the dig-in connection from the DAP. Great stuff! I just didn't like the phone as DAP, touch-screen only interfaces are quite tiresome, as one of many reasons why I prefer the DAP.


----------



## joshk4

simonm said:


> I thought the whole point of Mojo was you didn't need a DAP.  Your phone is the DAP?


 
  
 Yeah that is right, but I do sometime feel the battery on my phone gets depleted very quickly.
  
 Would be great to have a dedicated player and keep the phone as a phone, but then you have to have a separate device.
  
 So I guess there are pros and cons between the two.
  
 If only the smartphone these days lasted much longer like the old ones.


----------



## masterpfa

simonm said:


> I thought the whole point of Mojo was you didn't need a DAP.  Your phone is the DAP?


 
 I have both options now.
 There are times especially with my Nexus 6P and Mojo together, can seem a touch unwielding to carry around on a daily commute, not to mention the inconvenience of having to disconnect to take or make calls. I still prefer to use Phone and Mojo for home use as UAPP has played 'EVERYTHING' I have thrown at it.
 AK100 will be my main travelling companion with the added benefits of being a stand alone DAP in the event of my Mojo running out of juice.


----------



## simonm

masterpfa said:


> Yesterday was a good day in my household.
> Late christmas present.......
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Awesome pics and I like the case.
  
 My mojo is raping my ears in the best way right now!  Best money I spent!


----------



## joshk4

simonm said:


> Awesome pics and I like the case.
> 
> My mojo is raping my ears in the best way right now!  Best money I spent!


 
  
 Yeah Mojo is really great. I can't put Pink Floyd down when using it.
  
 I was glad to sell the HA 2 and jumped onto this, one of the best move I have made


----------



## masterpfa

simonm said:


> Awesome pics and I like the case.
> 
> My mojo is raping my ears in the best way right now!  Best money I spent!


 
 I've only bought these because of the Mojo.
 There I was happy with my Fiio E18 but like most of us seeking to improve on what we can hear. Started the research for the Oppo HA-2, but ended up getting the Mojo after glowing reviews from every Hi-Fi mag article I had read.

 No regrets at all (my credit card on the other hand doesn't seem to agree)






 
  
 P.S. last 2 pictures from the ad's I purchased these from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


joshk4 said:


> Yeah Mojo is really great. I can't put Pink Floyd down when using it.
> 
> I was glad to sell the HA 2 and jumped onto this, one of the best move I have made



  
 Is that DSOTM by any chance, I hear so many members here refer to it. What version do you have?
 If it's as good as people are saying, maybe one for my library and to hear on my HD800's


----------



## joshk4

masterpfa said:


> I've only bought these because of the Mojo.
> There I was happy with my Fiio E18 but like most of us seeking to improve on what we can hear. Started the research for the Oppo HA-2, but ended up getting the Mojo after glowing reviews from every Hi-Fi mag articles.
> No regrets at all (my credit card on the other hand doesn't seem to agree)


 
  
 I think you made the right choice taking Mojo over HA 2


----------



## masterpfa

joshk4 said:


> I think you made the right choice taking Mojo over HA 2


 
 I took a gamble and the Mojo was not that far outside my original budget.
 But as you have had both I trust your judgement and opinion.


----------



## Mython

simonm said:


>


 
  
  
 That's a nice bottle of certified organic kombucha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In case anyone is wondering; Mojo is certified organic_-sounding_


----------



## Bighappy

audi0nick128 said:


> It's just that Tidal Hifi is the lowest quality indicated by mojos colour scheme...anything less is just also red... After all Tidal hifi ain't hi res, but good old Redbook CA standart... Look for the bitrate to make sure you get Tidal Hifi... Something around 1000 very roughly...
> Hope this helps




So nothing wrong with using the iPhone 6+ as a source at all...Tidal just isn't what it says it is ? ...Sounds like I may be better off sticking to Apple Music & Opoo HF for my hi-res audio? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> .... what do you THINK are the chances to hear news about add on modules during CES?
> John turned silent when we wanted specifics....


 
  
  
 My understanding is that they are working full-speed, on developing and producing the modules as soon as reasonably possible, but that it would be counter-productive to prematurely make promises as to exact ETAs.
  
 I know that sounds like a really lame and irritating answer, but it's the simple truth, as I understand it.
  
 The way I see it, there is more integrity from a company (and less anguish to customers) if a product is formally announced when it is actually nearing completion, rather than stringing people along with a repeatedly delayed ETA.
  
  
 Chord are on the case (pun intended). It will happen when it's ready to happen.
  
 Until then... might I suggest kicking back with your headphones on, a Mojo fired-up, and one or two of these?


----------



## Whitigir

Mind blown!......blown...what are we looking at ? Note 4 to Mojo, and converted 16/44.1 and 24/96 to DSD and feeding Mojo





Used stock mojo cable with OTG adapter . Can be found here on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015XA3W0G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00



The software (app) used was the Onkyo HF Player paid version, that can digital out high-red and or up convert to DSD feeding mojo


----------



## Rob Watts

Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
  
 DSD as a format has major problems with it; in particular it has two major and serious flaws:
  
 1. Timing. The noise shapers used with DSD have severe timing errors. You can see this easily using Verilog simulations. If you use a step change transient (op is zero, then goes high) with a large signal, then do the same with a small signal, then you get major differences in the analogue output - the large signal has no delay, the small signal has a much larger delay. This is simply due to the noise shaper requiring time for the internal integrators to respond to the error. This amplitude related timing error is of the order of micro seconds and is very audible. Whenever there is a timing inaccuracy, the brain has problems making sense of the sound, and perceives the timing error has a softness to the transient; in short timing errors screw up the ability to hear the starting and stopping of notes.
  
 2. Small signal accuracy. Noise shapers have problems with very small signals in that the 64 times 1 bit output (DSD 64) does not have enough innate resolution to accurately resolve small signals. What happens when small signals are not properly reproduced? You get a big degradation in the ability to perceive depth information, and this makes the sound flat with no layering of instruments in space. Now there is no limit to how accurate the noise shaper needs to be; with the noise shaper that is with Mojo I have 1000 times more small signal resolution than conventional DAC's - and against DSD 64 its 10,000 times more resolving power. This is why some many users have reported that Mojo has so much better space and sounds more 3D with better layering - and its mostly down to the resolving power of the pulse array noise shaper. This problem of depth perception is unlimited in the sense that to perfectly reproduce depth you need no limit to the resolving power of the noise shaper. 
  
 So if you take a PCM signal and convert it to DSD you hear two problems - a softness to the sound, as you can no longer perceive the starting and stopping of notes; and a very flat sound-stage with no layering as the small signals are not reproduced accurately enough, so the brain can't use the very small signals that are used to give depth perception.
  
 The second issue in using the transport to up-sample (44.1 to 176.4 say) is that the up-samplers in a PC or mobile device are very crude, with very limited processing power and poor algorithms. This results in timing problems, and like with DSD you can't hear the starting and stopping of notes correctly. These timing problems also screw up the perception of timbre (how bright or dark instruments sound), the pitch reproduction of bass (starting transients of bass lets you follow the bass tune), and of course stereo imagery (left right placement is handled by the brain using timing differences from the ears). Now Mojo has a very advanced algorithm (WTA) that is designed to maximise timing reconstruction (the missing timing information from one sample to the next) and huge processing power to more accurately calculate what the original analogue values are from one sample to the next. Its got 500 times more processing power than normal, and this allows much more accurate reconstruction of the original analogue signal.
  
 So the long and the short is don't let the source mess with the signal (except perhaps with a good EQ program) and let Mojo deal with the original data, as Mojo is way more capable.
  
 Rob


----------



## JustAHobby

Hello, this is my very first post and I'm giving it to the chord mojo thread as this truly deserves more praise. I got mine yesterday and after the long 10 hours initial charge I brought it out with my Samsung note 5 and plug in my 1964ears ADEL U8.

I'm now wondering how are the rest of you carrying it around with your phone as the DAP? It's my first DAC and I would hate myself if I dropped it along with my phone.


----------



## Whitigir

Thank you Rob, and I appreciate. I was just a little too excited for it though...especially note 4 works with mojo, hence it was fun to report . Anyways, I agree, and I am thankful for your time and explaination. Thank you for being with us


----------



## OneTallGuy

nmatheis said:


> spook76 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with my esteemed colleague Andrew. I have the Mojo/SE846 combination. I continue to harp on this point but what recordings and masters are you listening to that fail to impress you. I just had a WOW moment just this weekend with my rig.
> ...


 
 How do you know what the DR scores are?
 Where can I find this information about albums?


----------



## rmullins08

onetallguy said:


> How do you know what the DR scores are?
> Where can I find this information about albums?


 
 http://dr.loudness-war.info/


----------



## audi0nick128

I wouldn't say that. 
I think Tidals Sq is superior to other streaming services...it is lossless, but not hi res. And keep in mind that it is only a question of time until they will announce MQA, imo it will happen during CES.


----------



## audi0nick128

@Mython

I think you're right... Searching for a new dap to go with mojo... I was thinking geek wave


----------



## Bighappy

audi0nick128 said:


> I wouldn't say that.
> I think Tidals Sq is superior to other streaming services...it is lossless, but not hi res. And keep in mind that it is only a question of time until they will announce MQA, imo it will happen during CES.


 
  
  
 Thank you...Excited to see what happens with Tidal! I do really enjoy it...Just wanted to make sure I was getting something "different" than what I was with Apple Music...Thanks again!


----------



## salla45

spook76 said:


> I agree with my esteemed colleague Andrew. I have the Mojo/SE846 combination. I continue to harp on this point but what recordings and masters are you listening to that fail to impress you. I just had a WOW moment just this weekend with my rig.
> 
> I have been a lifelong Rush fan but the digital recordings always left me cold and the mastering was just a wall of sound. I decided to take a chance and bought the 5 classic Rush albums from HDTracks and they left me speechless. Incredible dynamics and instrument separation made the new 2015 recordings come alive like I was back in my parent's basement back in the 1970's with the original vinyls. 16/44, 24/96 or DSD is almost irrelevant, the master makes the music come alive.
> 
> p.s. the classic era Rush is '2112' through 'Moving Pictures'.


 
 yeah! Rush is great via Mojo. In fact, all dense Prog Rock Ive tried with Mojo is really opened up. Suddenly all makes sense! Older Genesis, Yes, Rush, King Crimson, ELP, etc sounds fab. And the new stuff from Opeth, Riverside, Steve Wilson, Porcupine Tree, Dream Theater, etc is sounding superb!
  
 Ive made a special Prog-Rock 128gb sdcard to dip into... nice!


----------



## NaiveSound

salla45 said:


> yeah! Rush is great via Mojo. In fact, all dense Prog Rock Ive tried with Mojo is really opened up. Suddenly all makes sense! Older Genesis, Yes, Rush, King Crimson, ELP, etc sounds fab. And the new stuff from Opeth, Riverside, Steve Wilson, Porcupine Tree, Dream Theater, etc is sounding superb!
> 
> Ive made a special Prog-Rock 128gb sdcard to dip into... nice!




Remastering and recording does make a difference, but the se846 just seem limited and put together, not spacial at all... Idk what to do, tested some grado open back 1k$ model and a nighthawk and UE 18 and just was way disappointed... The se846 I feel sound better, but no space, tight Soundstage... 
Idk. Loosing hope


----------



## koziakauzu

naivesound said:


> I wish everyone started what iem they are using with mojo, it would help me out to decide a different iem




Try the Westone um pro 50. When I went with the Se846, after trying them both, they were like the opposite to my ears. Maybe that's what you are looking for.


----------



## jonnymooshoo

naivesound said:


> I wish everyone started what iem they are using with mojo, it would help me out to decide a different iem




What if we were all using sure se846? Then what? 
As suggested, read all the hundreds of reviews on headfi and take note to those that compare sound signatures to your 846s... but in the end, there's no substitution for trying them out before you buy. Even if you did know what iems we were using, we all have different preferences for sound signature and would all recommend something a little different. Making a purchasing decision based on other peoples preferences is the easiest way to waste money. You have to figure out what you like and decide based on that


----------



## salla45

naivesound said:


> Remastering and recording does make a difference, but the se846 just seem limited and put together, not spacial at all... Idk what to do, tested some grado open back 1k$ model and a nighthawk and UE 18 and just was way disappointed... The se846 I feel sound better, but no space, tight Soundstage...
> Idk. Loosing hope


 
 understood. Have you tried the K3003s?
  
 I find them very spacious and resolving indeed. Some really great wow moments with them regularly.
  
 I was torn between the K3's and the 846's and went for the K3's because of the purportedly "dark" nature relatively speaking of the 846's.
  
 The K3's work well with the warmish class a sound of the mojo.


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> I wish everyone started what iem they are using with mojo, it would help me out to decide a different iem


 

  
 With respect, this is a* Mojo *thread, and plenty of Mojo owners have offered you plenty of suggestions and advice, on many topics, including potential choice of IEMs/CIEMs.
  
 Nothing anyone advises you seems to be sufficient for you, and _*I* *suspect you are seeking a definitive 'magic answer'*_, that saves you from doing serious research, but, unfortunately, *it just doesn't work like that*. Sorry; I know you probably don't want to hear me say that.
  
 Have you tried a pair of SE846 that you DEFINITELY know are genuine? I hope yours are, too, but it seems there is a potential question mark about that, in light of how cheaply you got them, and the fact that fake pairs do exist.
  
 Please understand that I am saying this in a pleasant, friendly way, but it is now time for you to go and ask IEM questions in the relevant IEM sections of the forum.
  
 If you need support for your Mojo, come right back and ask, and we'll all happily assist you.
  
 But, for now, for your _IEM_ quest, this is not the appropriate thread.
  
 Good luck on your quest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
  
 Also, I understand that no single product is the best for every single person on the planet - so, if it turns out the Mojo is not for you, after all, then that's totally fine, and I would like to reassure you that you will probably have no trouble at all selling it to a fellow head-fier, so that you can perhaps try a different DAC-Amp or DAP that might suit your tastes better.
  
 Whatever direction you take, I wish you happiness.
  
  
 .


----------



## spook76

salla45 said:


> yeah! Rush is great via Mojo. In fact, all dense Prog Rock Ive tried with Mojo is really opened up. Suddenly all makes sense! Older Genesis, Yes, Rush, King Crimson, ELP, etc sounds fab. And the new stuff from Opeth, Riverside, Steve Wilson, Porcupine Tree, Dream Theater, etc is sounding superb!
> 
> Ive made a special Prog-Rock 128gb sdcard to dip into... nice!



You must be my prog brother from another mother. You just listed some of my favorite artists (other than Dream Theater after 'Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence' they jumped the shark).


----------



## salla45

spook76 said:


> You must be my prog brother from another mother. You just listed some of my favorite artists (other than Dream Theater after 'Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence' they jumped the shark).


 
 well... i know it's off topic, sorry. I do have a lot to learn still. Really appreciating the fact that there's this whole new generation of progsters making a new sound which has it's roots in metal and prog and is a fusion of both, and more. Thought we'd reached the end of new ideas by the 90's, but still finding fresh sounds in mid 2010's! It's so cool. Riverside's got me by the proverbials at the moment, long with Opeth. Their latest albums are just sublime. 
  
 Need to work through more of all of it. Including Dream Theater and Steve Wilson. Not listened to enough!!


----------



## raelamb

salla45 said:


> well... i know it's off topic, sorry. I do have a lot to learn still. Really appreciating the fact that there's this whole new generation of progsters making a new sound which has it's roots in metal and prog and is a fusion of both, and more. Thought we'd reached the end of new ideas by the 90's, but still finding fresh sounds in mid 2010's! It's so cool. Riverside's got me by the proverbials at the moment, long with Opeth. Their latest albums are just sublime.
> 
> Need to work through more of all of it. Including Dream Theater and Steve Wilson. Not listened to enough!!


 

 If you haven't already get a 24/96 download of latest Opeth "Pale Communion" from HD Tracks mixed by Steve Wilson.
  
 SUBLIME through my Mojo.


----------



## Whitigir

Sigh...after a couple hours of A/B, plugging, un plugging, critical listening sessions...etc. I don't even think ZX2 is a good match as a transport into the Mojo, and is an obvious waste of money. My Note 4 has better transparency and soundstage on 24/96 files feeding Mojo than Zx2 feeding the same signals. I think it is due to the ancient android on Zx2 somehow limiting data out badly ? Onkyo HF app can not even feed 24/96 into Mojo from the zx2, and only stock app can.....yeah, it doesn't even sound as decent as note 4 with android 5.1.....

Beside, note 4 with Onkyo HF player and up converting to DSD feeding Mojo is also very fun, try it out if you already have the Onkyo app, android phone and mojo. Though it is always best to stick to the original source.



***unless zx2 has a firmware upgrade***


----------



## proedros

has anyone paired *Mojo with a DX80* ? is there a sonic improvement over DX80 alone ?


----------



## Whitigir

proedros said:


> has anyone paired *Mojo with a DX80* ? is there a sonic improvement over DX80 alone ?




Send me your dx90 and I will conduct this testing for you  lol


----------



## audi0nick128

I don't know if sources have that much of a influence on SQ. 
Many argue it's due to different inputs. 
I am a little torn on that, cause it seems like the bits are bits argument. 
Anyway I will test different sources and make up my mind. 
Also still interested in testing a high end Otg cable... Maybe go all the way and order a custom Hugo link by Curious Cables.


----------



## Whitigir

audi0nick128 said:


> I don't know if sources have that much of a influence on SQ.
> Many argue it's due to different inputs.
> I am a little torn on that, cause it seems like the bits are bits argument.
> Anyway I will test different sources and make up my mind.
> Also still interested in testing a high end Otg cable... Maybe go all the way and order a custom Hugo link by Curious Cables.




From my testing and experiences...it is less likely that source can do much of a different....perhap it is the software the OS itself.


----------



## ken6217

whitigir said:


> From my testing and experiences...it is less likely that source can do much of a different....perhap it is the software the OS itself.


 
 Maybe jitter is different with different source players?


----------



## Whitigir

ken6217 said:


> Maybe jitter is different with different source players?




That wouldn't make sense as my Note 4 feeding the same file 24/96 to Mojo has better audio quality than Zx2 feeding Mojo. The fact that Zx2 ancient android with crazy limits on audio quality vs android 5.1 is clear. Also, what is jitter once you are feeding digital into Mojo....I don't think it matters here.

I recently bought Usb Audio Player Pro, and thought it would bypass Android limitations for Zx2 and...



That concluded that I wasn't hearing ghost and white noises....Zx2 is not a good transport for Mojo due to it ancient android firmware, unless Sony upgrade it...otherwise it is not good, and even with Sony app by-passing android limits......it wasn't as good feeding 24/96 into Mojo. Once may want to dig deeper by asking any software engineer or such ?


----------



## ken6217

whitigir said:


> That wouldn't make sense as my Note 4 feeding the same file 24/96 to Mojo has better audio quality than Zx2 feeding Mojo. The fact that Zx2 ancient android with crazy limits on audio quality vs android 5.1 is clear. Also, what is jitter once you are feeding digital into Mojo....I don't think it matters here.
> 
> I recently bought Usb Audio Player Pro, and thought it would bypass Android limitations for Zx2 and...
> 
> ...


 
 Don't know. Jitter plays a part somewhere. Don't know if its the DAC or the source. It may not even be the reason. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## jarnopp

whitigir said:


> From my testing and experiences...it is less likely that source can do much of a different....perhap it is the software the OS itself.




I would *have* to believe that if a cable between source and Mojo can make a difference, then different DAPs would have as much or more difference in sound than that, given their complexity and wiring?


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah maybe the OS (version) plays a role. 
I also thought of jitter as a cause for different SQ, and wanted to implement a jitterbug. 
I have been told the asynchronous USB input of mojo and the own power supply combat jitter as a potential problem.


----------



## Whitigir

audi0nick128 said:


> Yeah maybe the OS (version) plays a role.
> I also thought of jitter as a cause for different SQ, and wanted to implement a jitterbug.
> I have been told the asynchronous USB input of mojo and the own power supply combat jitter as a potential problem.




There you have it . I am not even sure what differences would cables make by transporting 1,0 pulses by itself...unlike analog signals where continued and constant feeding would affect the signal. Example as you are trying to scoop 10 scoops of water into a bowl, would it matter how long it take for you to scoop it ? It wouldn't matter how long it take, you would end up with 10 scoops (it could be delayed lagged behind and hence jitter problem ?). However imagine a flow of water in a pipe, over 10 seconds of pumping water out without sputtering or pause, you would always ended up with the most water than having someone to pause and re-open the water flow over that 10 seconds .....

However, it could affect the data and in turn affect the audio quality ? But to me it is mostly relying and within the OS or the software that is used to play the digital file itself
Anyways, all of these technical stuff hurt my head after some serious critical listening sessions to review and compare for Mojo. I am about to conclude my review for Mojo soon


----------



## rwelles

raelamb said:


> If you haven't already get a 24/96 download of latest Opeth "Pale Communion" from HD Tracks mixed by Steve Wilson.
> 
> SUBLIME through my Mojo.


 

 What a coincidence! At this moment, I'm listening to some Sublime thru my Mojo (via HE-560s). It also sounds sublime!!


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah I think I know what you mean. 
It may not be the bits themselves, but the timing. 
Speaking of timing, would be interested if somebody tried a remedy reclocker via optical.

BTW I just read that HTC will launch the First MQA enabled phone.
I was wondering if it was somehow possible that the phone handels the MQA encoding and sends the encoded Digital signal to mojo.


----------



## dallan

Waiting on how they will deal with my third servicing for my Hugo. I've owned it for eleven months and really love it. Don't like the 4-6 week turn around though. So I bought a mojo for back up and to take the brunt of my portable usage. A little hard to get excited because I can't believe that sound wise it is anything other than a downgrade however it will be much easier to deal with when I'm out and about.

I think the connectors for the mini jack look stronger, the Hugo jack popped out and after repair again within two weeks failed. Both times jack module broke free of chassis and went into the unit rattling around. I didn't want to turn it back on and short out the circuit board. Mojo seems to have a different jack. So this will save me the Hugo for mainly home use when I get it back or replaced-we'll see.

So now the only question is, is it enough better than my plain ak120 to make it worth it. The Hugo was so much better that it was completely clear, the mojo.....?

Scheduled Mojo delivery is Friday.


FYI-To the person with the question of how final audio iem's work with this I will report back. I have Lab1, fibass and Heaven 8 and I can say they don't pair very well with AK players but grat with the Hugo. I also have a bunch of portable headphones that I opt for when using the AK!20. So I'll report back on mojo pairing with the final although they seem as they would be well fitted from the sound signatures I'm reading about the Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

proedros said:


> has anyone paired *Mojo with a DX80* ? is there a sonic improvement over DX80 alone ?




I have dx80 with mojo, it's OK, then again it may be that I don't like the se846 that I have, dx80 can be funner in certain recording


----------



## San Man

Mine arrived today and is charging.   I am pleasantly surprised at how small it is "in person," as pictures just seem to make it look larger than it really is.

 Thanks to Moon-Audio for the terrific service!


----------



## Whitigir

Fun fact...I charged Mojo via Note4 OTG, and it drained all note 4 65% in 1 hour  wahahaha. Mojo is the first unit to make me smile so many times...lol, and my daughter loves the balls on Mojo, and she rolls it, and rolls it, and press it


----------



## Jazzi

naivesound said:


> I would love to try them all out, just can't find any audio stores here in Virginia, Google doesn't pop anything out


 

 Try Crutchfield. They might be able to help, or offer suggestions.


----------



## deividi

I decided to order the MoJo and it will replace the Dragonfly v1.2 in my current desktop setup. I'm hoping for a slight (but noticable) improvement in SQ with this change.


----------



## Jazzi

deividi said:


> I decided to order the MoJo and it will replace the Dragonfly v1.2 in my current desktop setup. I'm hoping for a slight (but noticable) improvement in SQ with this change.


 

 Haha, that's funny.  Believe me, you won't get a "slight" anything, going from Dragonfly to Mojo.


----------



## deividi

jazzi said:


> Haha, that's funny.  Believe me, you won't get a "slight" anything, going from Dragonfly to Mojo.


 
 Glad to hear that!


----------



## proedros

whitigir said:


> Uhm...audiophile bomb....zx2+mojo+stock cables all the way ? Don't even know how to properly stack this correctly . Sony stock data cable is bulky


 
  
  
 this is one UGLY stack (and very, very inconvenient as well)

 you just saved me 600 euros , so thanx


----------



## ken6217

proedros said:


> Yikes. I guess you can't call that dainty.


----------



## Whitigir

Proedos ! it is actually not that bad . The picture was for funs and giggles. All you need is this tape, and you can easily stack it Nice and Neat without problem. I just had long cables and bulky interconnect cables lol.


----------



## vrapan

I never realised the mojo was that small or that the ZX2 that big


----------



## pytter

very classy!


----------



## Whitigir

Note 4, Zx2, Mojo



Wow, to convert DSD, it needs minimum 2ghz Quadcore CPU . It is fun, but it actually doesn't improve sound quality as it said. If you want to know why, Rob already mentioned it in this post here. You can try it if you like 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8655#post_12226242


----------



## AudioBear

Solved the movement/touch issue (cross my fingers)
  
 I received the Lavri iPhone 6s to Mojo cable yesterday.  It's nicely built and looks good in red.  The connectors fit snugly into Mojo and the iPhone. I have not had a single incident of the music stopping in 24hrs.  I have moved the phone and Mojo countless times with no problems.  I have used the iPhone normally (not the phone part) with no problems.  I have touched Mojo everywhere, changed the volume,bent the cable, turned the units over, etc.  Nothing I can do causes the music to stop playing.
  
 I think the problem was the use of the Apple CCK/USB cable  combination.  I don't know which part caused the problem nor do I care if it just stays gone.  That said, my first Apple CCK didn't work with Mojo so I am inclined to suspect the Apple adaptor (not a logically justified conclusion but that's how our minds work).  I could be one of the connectors was loose.  
  
 My advice if you have this problem is to try another cable.


----------



## ChookJones1987

Hey
  
 Can I use the Mojo with the Bottlehead Crack? or would it be double amping?


----------



## ade_hall

audiobear said:


> Solved the movement/touch issue (cross my fingers)
> 
> I received the Lavri iPhone 6s to Mojo cable yesterday.  It's nicely built and looks good in red.  The connectors fit snugly into Mojo and the iPhone. I have not had a single incident of the music stopping in 24hrs.  I have moved the phone and Mojo countless times with no problems.  I have used the iPhone normally (not the phone part) with no problems.  I have touched Mojo everywhere, changed the volume,bent the cable, turned the units over, etc.  Nothing I can do causes the music to stop playing.
> 
> ...




I'm on my 4th CCK, guess they're not meant for portable audio use


----------



## AudioBear

@ade_hall 
  
 That's really bad.  The Lavri cable isn't inexpensive for a short cable but it appears to work.


----------



## ChordElectronics

Always the gentleman that he is, Rick Rubin stopped by our suite at CES and listened to Mojo...


----------



## Mython

chordelectronics said:


> Always the gentleman that he is, Rick Rubin stopped by our suite at CES and listened to Mojo...


 
  
  
 Looks like he's using Mojo as a mouse!


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> DSD as a format has major problems with it; in particular it has two major and serious flaws:
> 
> ...




I concur, I Can hear all the things you've discussed here when comparing a dsd vs flac of the same master & album.


----------



## Whitigir

mython said:


> Looks like he's using Mojo as a mouse!




You don't get it do you ? He is rolling the stones...I meant the balls, it is damn fun ! You can listen and enjoy music together with fingers excercise


----------



## Mython

DELETE


----------



## raelamb

audiobear said:


> Solved the movement/touch issue (cross my fingers)
> 
> I received the Lavri iPhone 6s to Mojo cable yesterday.  It's nicely built and looks good in red.  The connectors fit snugly into Mojo and the iPhone. I have not had a single incident of the music stopping in 24hrs.  I have moved the phone and Mojo countless times with no problems.  I have used the iPhone normally (not the phone part) with no problems.  I have touched Mojo everywhere, changed the volume,bent the cable, turned the units over, etc.  Nothing I can do causes the music to stop playing.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow. I have exactly the opposite problem vis a vis these cables. My ipod touch works flawlessly with the Apple CCK combined with Moon Audio Black Dragon USB connector but the lavri cable is totally hit or miss in negotiating a "handshake" with my mojo. It's beautiful and well made and obviously ergonomically preferable but it's just "wonky"


----------



## Mython

I've been thinking about this intermittent connection issue... where, *exactly*, is the loose connection actually occurring?


----------



## Ike1985

Make sure your doing this order of connection:

Mojo on
Mini USB into mojo
Mini USB into cck
Cck into phone


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone paired Jh Angie with the Mojo? Any impressions? 

I'm narrowing my search to get the Angie and move on from se846. 

Anyone paired it with mojo?


----------



## rwelles

naivesound said:


> Anyone paired Jh Angie with the Mojo? Any impressions?
> 
> I'm narrowing my search to get the Angie and move on from se846.
> 
> Anyone paired it with mojo?


 

 If you click the "Search This Thread" link at the top of this page and type in Angie, you will find many members have been impressed by this combo. Enough so, that I have a custom pair of Angie's on order. (Shout out/blessings/thanks to x Relic x for his great reviews and input!!!)


----------



## Whitigir

Battle between the Titans: Mojo, Zx2 impressions here

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14960

Thanks for reading.


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> I've been thinking about this intermittent connection issue... where, *exactly*, is the loose connection actually occurring?




One of the review members found the included short cable to be the cause of dropouts.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Anyone paired Jh Angie with the Mojo? Any impressions?
> 
> I'm narrowing my search to get the Angie and move on from se846.
> 
> Anyone paired it with mojo?




Read my review!!! READ IT!! I demo'd the SE846 and the treble is well behind the Angie.. IMO.

Link in my signature.......... :rolleyes:


----------



## ezekiel77

naivesound said:


> Anyone paired Jh Angie with the Mojo? Any impressions?


 
  
 One of the best pairings known to man. I exaggerate, but they really work well together. Clean and effortless sound. Hyperdetailed without sounding harsh at all.


----------



## jonnymooshoo

audiobear said:


> @ade_hall
> 
> 
> That's really bad.  The Lavri cable isn't inexpensive for a short cable but it appears to work.




Fiio L19 cable was much cheaper and I have no movement issues


----------



## AudioBear

jonnymooshoo said:


> Fiio L19 cable was much cheaper and I have no movement issues


 

 I would have bought one if I could find one for sale. I looked and looked. Tell me how to get one.  I've unintentionally started a collection of cables that work with iPhones and Mojo.


----------



## Currawong

justahobby said:


> Hello, this is my very first post and I'm giving it to the chord mojo thread as this truly deserves more praise. I got mine yesterday and after the long 10 hours initial charge I brought it out with my Samsung note 5 and plug in my 1964ears ADEL U8.
> 
> I'm now wondering how are the rest of you carrying it around with your phone as the DAP? It's my first DAC and I would hate myself if I dropped it along with my phone.


 
  
 Click on "View All" below "Recent Images in this thread" top-right (in the PC view of the site, not the mobile site) and you'll get a visual answer to your question.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


chookjones1987 said:


> Hey
> 
> Can I use the Mojo with the Bottlehead Crack? or would it be double amping?


 
  
 Yes, it'll be fine. There is no issue with "double-amping" with the Mojo.


----------



## CareyPrice31

What's a good small DAP that can run Spotify and or Tidal that fits well with the Mojo?


----------



## howdy

careyprice31 said:


> What's a good small DAP that can run Spotify and or Tidal that fits well with the Mojo?


 

 Thats what Ive been looking for as well. There is a Samsung galaxy Mini that is fairly small. I have never seen one personally but they are on Amazon for 140.00 USD.


----------



## lurk

ezekiel77 said:


> One of the best pairings known to man. I exaggerate, but they really work well together. Clean and effortless sound. Hyperdetailed without sounding harsh at all.


 
  
 can't wait for YOU to get the rhapsodio solar and make a comparison with all the iems u hv now


----------



## NaiveSound

Got jh Angie on the way, can't wait to compare to se846, with the Mojo of course, I'm hoping for a fun sound. 

Just a little worried on what tips to use, I like the shure black olive tips, but idk if they will fit. I doubt it, I hear from relic it won't


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> Got jh Angie on the way, can't wait to compare to se846, with the Mojo of course, I'm hoping for a fun sound.
> 
> Just a little worried on what tips to use, I like the shure black olive tips, but idk if they will fit. I doubt it, I hear from relic it won't


 
 Well since it took you about 3mn of research to pick a new iem, don't be surprised if you are disapointed.


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> Well since it took you about 3mn of research to pick a new iem, don't be surprised if you are disapointed.




I've researched for a few days.... 
Why say that?

Got a good return policy with no fees, so if I don't like it, off to the next one, but I hear good things about it paired with the mojo.

Just worried about silicon tips as they aren't my fav


----------



## jonnymooshoo

mimouille said:


> Well since it took you about 3mn of research to pick a new iem, don't be surprised if you are disapointed.




Lol


----------



## stevemiddie

naivesound said:


> I've researched for a few days....
> Why say that?
> 
> Got a good return policy with no fees, so if I don't like it, off to the next one, but I hear good things about it paired with the mojo.
> ...


 
  
 Well, since you have previously stated that your new SE846'S cost $500.00 only........care to mention who this company is?


----------



## gavinfabl

proedros said:


> has anyone paired *Mojo with a DX80* ? is there a sonic improvement over DX80 alone ?




I have this combination. IMO it does. The Mojo has a better DAC.


----------



## Watcherq

whitigir said:


> Wow, to convert DSD, it needs minimum 2ghz Quadcore CPU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yep even on a desktop PC, PCM->DSD conversion via JRMC is not better, in fact I can confirmed that the music seems softer and more distant and flat.  I used to do the PCM->4xDSD for my iFi iDSD nano.  Sounds better there on ithe iDSD nano but not with the Mojo.  I have left the settings on JRMC to remain without upsampling.


----------



## Watcherq

You know, if I become really filthy, filthy rich, what would I do ?  I would commission Chord to build me a desktop version of Mojo using twin Xilinx Virtex UltraScale+ (VU13P chips) which has so many times more computation power to the Artix that is powering the Mojo.  I wonder how it would sound like...


----------



## x RELIC x

watcherq said:


> You know, if I become really filthy, filthy rich, what would I do ?  I would commission Chord to build me a desktop version of Mojo using twin Xilinx Virtex UltraScale+ (VU13P chips) which has so many times more computation power to the Artix that is powering the Mojo.  I wonder how it would sound like...:blink:




http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave


----------



## bytor33

> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> ...





ike1985 said:


> I concur, I Can hear all the things you've discussed here when comparing a dsd vs flac of the same master & album.


 
  
 Is that really what Rob is saying here though?  That a flac source file is better than a DSD source file of the same master or only when up-sampling PCM to DSD?


----------



## Watcherq

x relic x said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave


 
 I'm afraid not.  It is still using a gen-6 Spartan.  Very well tuned and optimized no doubt.


----------



## plinth

x relic x said:


> One of the review members found the included short cable to be the cause of dropouts.


 

 And I found that the supplied short cable did not have drop outs but my own longer cable did. I was concerned that the problem was my Mojo as I have not had a good experience of micro USBs soldered to boards as I have had them come loose. So I was delighted that the short cable fixed the problem. I wonder if it is to do with the tightness of the fit, with the Mojo requiring a very firm connection. It could then come down to manufacturing tolerances of the connector and perhaps the torque experience on the plug when in use as the cables do experience some tight turns when stacking.


----------



## x RELIC x

plinth said:


> And I found that the supplied short cable did not have drop outs but my own longer cable did. I was concerned that the problem was my Mojo as I have not had a good experience of micro USBs soldered to boards as I have had them come loose. So I was delighted that the short cable fixed the problem. I wonder if it is to do with the tightness of the fit, with the Mojo requiring a very firm connection. It could then come down to manufacturing tolerances of the connector and perhaps the torque experience on the plug when in use as the cables do experience some tight turns when stacking.




Yes, that's more or less what I was getting at. Different cables aren't always exactly the same.


----------



## x RELIC x

watcherq said:


> I'm afraid not.  It is still using a gen-6 Spartan.  Very well tuned and optimized no doubt.




Haha, have you read any info on the Dave. It's orders of magnitude more resolving than the Hugo, and I would presume the Mojo as well. :wink_face:

Given that it doesn't need to fit in a small enclosure I'm sure the Spartan 6 is up to the task.


----------



## Watcherq

x relic x said:


> Haha, have you read any info on the Dave. It's orders of magnitude more resolving than the Hugo, and I would presume the Mojo as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No doubt it is much more resolving than the Hugo, but but, if you combine twin Virtex Ultrascale+ with the dedication to perfection like the Dave, I wonder what it would like...


----------



## browser of hi-fi

Hi all,
  
 Sorry if this has been asked, I have searched but cannot find an answer.....
 Does the Mojo automatically switch off with no input signal received. I listen to an album of music at night via my iPhone fed into an Oppo HA-2. Innevitably I fall asleep before the album finishes leaving the batery draining on the HA-2. It would be beneficial if the Mojo switched off once the album finished playing.
 thanks. Paul


----------



## uzi2

watcherq said:


> You know, if I become really filthy, filthy rich, what would I do ?  I would commission Chord to build me a desktop version of Mojo using twin Xilinx Virtex UltraScale+ (VU13P chips) which has so many times more computation power to the Artix that is powering the Mojo.  I wonder how it would sound like...


 

 You'd never get to hear it. It would take Rob another lifetime's work and he would be nowhere nearer his goal of programming infinite taps for the perfection he seeks.


----------



## masterpfa

plinth said:


> And I found that the supplied short cable did not have drop outs but my own longer cable did. I was concerned that the problem was my Mojo as I have not had a good experience of micro USBs soldered to boards as I have had them come loose. So I was delighted that the short cable fixed the problem. I wonder if it is to do with the tightness of the fit, with the Mojo requiring a very firm connection. It could then come down to manufacturing tolerances of the connector and perhaps the torque experience on the plug when in use as the cables do experience some tight turns when stacking.


 
  
 I used to have problems with connectivity only because of undue pressure on the micro USB port on the Mojo. If used in a desktop situation, no problems but when bundled in a pocket with the supplied straight micro USB OTG cable, this would cause temporary disconnection especially with movement.
  
 With the supplied short OTG or any 'Straight' OTG cable resulted in intermittent disconnection
  
 I have since bought a right angled USB OTG and have not experienced the problem since.
 Right angled OTG no such problem.
  

  
  
 But I am still waiting delivery of this cable for use with my mobile phone as it would remove the need for any additional converter or connection at the USB Type A end.
  
 This has also been one of the reasons, personally, for buying a AK100 mkII to pair with my Mojo, surety of connection I get with using the Mini Toslink to Toslink connection.
  
  


browser of hi-fi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked, I have searched but cannot find an answer.....
> Does the Mojo automatically switch off with no input signal received. I listen to an album of music at night via my iPhone fed into an Oppo HA-2. Innevitably I fall asleep before the album finishes leaving the batery draining on the HA-2. It would be beneficial if the Mojo switched off once the album finished playing.
> thanks. Paul




  

 Short answer no, not as far as I am aware. It will remain switched on


----------



## emgeebee

Until Chord release their own WiFi upnp module, I think this is how I'll roll:


----------



## Whitigir

Well, stacking and having it in your pocket/bag/purse while walking around is not an ideal situation. It is because all of the ports, cables sticking out. Unless you can securely stack it first, and contain it in a small box before having your stack in your purse, then sure. Otherwise I can see eventually damages will be done at either a phone port or Mojo port, and ofcourse smaller port would be easier damaged than larger one...aka...mojo.

May want to wait for module that read and play microSD card ? Or..secure your stack


----------



## Mojo ideas

watcherq said:


> I'm afraid not.  It is still using a gen-6 Spartan.  Very well tuned and optimized no doubt.




The Spartan 6 FOGA chip is not a single part. it's a whole family of product types. The Spartan 6 that is in Our Dave Dac is way larger, being more than ten times the size and having at least ten times the number of logic gates that the Spartan 6 that is is in our Hugo. Perhaps It should also be noted the Hugo has many hundred times the electronics that virtually any other Dac on the market has. John Franks.


----------



## Whitigir

mojo ideas said:


> The Spartan 6 FOGA chip is not a single part. it's a whole family of product types. The Spartan 6 that is in Our Dave Dac is way larger, being more than ten times the size and having at least ten times the number of logic gates that the Spartan 6 that is is in our Hugo. Perhaps It should also be noted the Hugo has many hundred times the electronics that virtually any other Dac on the market has. John Franks.




Oh...my! This seriously sounds so good!


----------



## stevemiddie

mojo ideas said:


> The Spartan 6 FOGA chip is not a single part. it's a whole family of product types. The Spartan 6 that is in Our Dave Dac is way larger, being more than ten times the size and having at least ten times the number of logic gates that the Spartan 6 that is is in our Hugo. Perhaps It should also be noted the Hugo has many hundred times the electronics that virtually any other Dac on the market has. John Franks.


 
 Awesome!!


----------



## Ike1985

I really love the way low down tuned guitars sound on the mojo, although my sub bass heavy ADEL A12's play a significant role as well. These sort of doom/stoner metal guitars are so rich, warm and fuzzy. Like a powerful car engine revving up.


----------



## stefanolandesca

Im curious how the mojo compare to the cheaper but stellar Cozoy Astrapi.


----------



## reihead

Wow, look at this, 25 minutes without a message here, this thread is hard to follow! So many messages and I think it will only get busier.


----------



## masterpfa

stefanolandesca said:


> Im curious how the mojo compare to the cheaper but stellar Cozoy Astrapi.


 
 We need someone who owns or has used both


----------



## rkt31

mojo has entirely different approach to digital music like no other portable headphone amp except Hugo has. chord electronics design their own proprietary dac section using programmable chips of very high processing power. this processing power is many times more than other dac in a portable headphone amp. this processing power is used to accurately create the wave form as close as possible to original analog wave form by means of higher tap count and chords own algorithm. processing power is also used in filtering out the noise. the results as measured by one member are posted somewhere in this thread. I don't think any other portable headphone is any where close to mojo in measurements as well as sq.


----------



## Bighappy

san man said:


> Mine arrived today and is charging.   I am pleasantly surprised at how small it is "in person," as pictures just seem to make it look larger than it really is.
> 
> Thanks to Moon-Audio for the terrific service!


 
 I agree with everything said here!


----------



## mysony1

Mojo have connection issues with ONKYO DPX1.

After a period of times track playing will disconnect from mojo.

Please take note. Couples of friends having the same issues.

If you planning to get ONKYO DPX1 to pair with Mojo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike1985

Improvements suggestions for mojo v2:

1. Longer battery life
2. Longer battery life
3. Longer battery life


----------



## masterpfa

mysony1 said:


> Mojo have connection issues with ONKYO DPX1.
> 
> After a period of times track playing will disconnect from mojo.
> 
> ...


 
 Drat
 One I was considering as a total all in one with the bonus of pairing to the Mojo


----------



## Whitigir

ike1985 said:


> Improvements suggestions for mojo v2:
> 
> 1. Longer battery life
> 2. Longer battery life
> 3. Longer battery life




Go get yourself a battery juice pack, no one is stopping you to use Mojo while feeding it battery. The good thing is that when Mojo is full, you can portably carrying it out and about for 10 hours.  Mojo for the Gogo is a good Mojo


----------



## wongzuohan

nmatheis said:


> Ok, ok. I give, I did get to listen to an A&K DAP once. I'd dropped by ALO HQ in Portland to meet Ken and pick up an Rx to try out. Turns out Ken wanted me to audition the Campfire Audio IEM (which btw are awesome!). I didn't know that was coming, so I hadn't brought a source. Ken pulled out what was obviously an A&K DAP. I asked if it was AK240. Nope. AK380. AK380 + Campfire Audio Jupiter almost blew my mind! However, since I didn't bring one of my own DAPs for comparison, I don't know how much of it was AK380, Jupiter, or both and really only spent about an hour with it, so I don't really include when talking about DAPs I've auditioned.
> Not sure if the magic circuitry is in Cozoy's cable or in Astrapi. I sent my Aegis (which also gets by without CCK) to a headfi buddy in Canada, so I couldn't test that out. The thought has crossed my mind but slipped right out when I couldn't test it, so I'm glad you brought it up.





> Got my mojos today, and nope the astrapi cable does not work with it  what a pity


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> Improvements suggestions for mojo v2:
> 
> 1. Longer battery life
> 2. Longer battery life
> 3. Longer battery life


 
  
 I have been wondering about the fact that I use only low impedance headphones. I have been thinking a lower current battery could be fitted to last longer.
  
 I might be completely wrong but I think they chose a high current or voltage battery to drive demanding headphones.
  
 Please forgive me if I have misunderstood this.


----------



## Ike1985

whitigir said:


> Go get yourself a battery juice pack, no one is stopping you to use Mojo while feeding it battery. The good thing is that when Mojo is full, you can portably carrying it out and about for 10 hours.  Mojo for the Gogo is a good Mojo




It only lasts 4.5 from a full charge not 10 hrs. I have a power bank but 3 devices in my pocket is just too much.


----------



## gavinfabl

Has anyone bought a cable from derGabe?


----------



## alan_g

gavinfabl said:


> Has anyone bought a cable from derGabe?


 

 I'm waiting on one...


----------



## gavinfabl

alan_g said:


> I'm waiting on one...




Same here. Been waiting a month so far. What about you?


----------



## alan_g

around 3 weeks


----------



## gavinfabl

alan_g said:


> around 3 weeks




PM sent.


----------



## derGabe

Hi guys. 

all your guys cable have been posted. They were shipped via DHL priority Mail. There is no tracking, because tracking would requiere me to send the cables in a package. Which is like 15-20€ only for the shipping. So i sent it in protected envelopes, to keep the costs down. I can only ask for your patience. Never would i try to rip you guys off. I am really sorry for the inconvinience. 

Please contact me via pm if they have not arrived by the end of the month. 

Thanks.


----------



## gavinfabl

dergabe said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> all your guys cable have been posted. They were shipped via DHL priority Mail. There is no tracking, because tracking would requiere me to send the cables in a package. Which is like 15-20€ only for the shipping. So i sent it in protected envelopes, to keep the costs down. I can only ask for your patience. Never would i try to rip you guys off. I am really sorry for the inconvinience.
> 
> ...






Well according to you it was posted 15 days ago. 

Apologies for the thread hijack. I'll take this offline now.


----------



## salla45

gavinfabl said:


> Has anyone bought a cable from derGabe?


 
 yes indeed. Recommended!
  
 Good guy


----------



## sonickarma

gavinfabl said:


> Well according to you it was posted 15 days ago.
> 
> Apologies for the thread hijack. I'll take this offline now.


 

 FYI: I've had the same experience also , and will take offline also


----------



## dallan

Charge ten hours before use? Yikes. Is that when the light goes off or what. I thought four did it….darn i want to plug this into a pair of headphones-just arrived.


----------



## Mython

dallan said:


> Charge ten hours before use? Yikes. Is that when the light goes off or what. I thought four did it….darn i want to plug this into a pair of headphones-just arrived.


 
  
  
 Just follow the thread title....


----------



## San Man

Plugged it into my phone today, this thing is nothing short of amazing.   Everything you've read about it, the glowing reviews, the improvement in sound, they're all true.


----------



## davidmolliere

san man said:


> Plugged it into my phone today, this thing is nothing short of amazing.   Everything you've read about it, the glowing reviews, the improvement in sound, they're all true.


 
  
 Yes they are 
 I am going to miss mine so much, but then I will enjoy it when it's back from repair!


----------



## ken6217

Got mine today. Will have my cable tomorrow.


----------



## dallan

davidmolliere said:


> Yes they are
> I am going to miss mine so much, but then I will enjoy it when it's back from repair!


 

 Yes, the only reason i got one is because Hugo has to be repaired. Maybe a blessing in disguise. Mojo is nice and small to carry.


----------



## San Man

^ ^
 On that note, I'm actually glad I found a cheap 100mkii.   Although this is "portable," (i6+/ccx cable), there's no easy way to stuff this rig into your pocket without worrying about the cables bending.
  
 The 100mkii/mojo will surely solve that


----------



## NaiveSound

I've received a short awesome micro usb (male) to micro usb (male) , my intent was to connect the Mojo to the Note 5. 

However, can I connect the dx80 to the Mojo with this awesome short cable? 

I would try but I'm scared to screw something up


----------



## sabloke

naivesound said:


> I've received a short awesome micro usb (male) to micro usb (male) , my intent was to connect the Mojo to the Note 5.
> 
> However, can I connect the dx80 to the Mojo with this awesome short cable?
> 
> I would try but I'm scared to screw something up


 

 DX80 has no USB output so no, you can't use your awesome little cable with it. Should work well with your Note.


----------



## NaiveSound

sabloke said:


> DX80 has no USB output so no, you can't use your awesome little cable with it. Should work well with your Note.




Is there anyway to ever Co next dx80 to mojo via USB in the future?


----------



## Mimouille

san man said:


> ^ ^
> On that note, I'm actually glad I found a cheap 100mkii.   Although this is "portable," (i6+/ccx cable), there's no easy way to stuff this rig into your pocket without worrying about the cables bending.
> 
> The 100mkii/mojo will surely solve that


 
 You mean like this?


----------



## San Man

^ ^

Yes sir! Sysconcepts shipped my cable out today but I got the thicker 5mm jacket. AK hadn't shipped yet so I'm about a week out from my final rig.


----------



## JakiChan

mojo ideas said:


> . From John Franks managing Director of Chord. We are currently looking into how or where Mass drop have obtained the unit in their photo or other units resold to them without our knowledge. I can confirm that we at Chord Electronics ltd have had no discussions with this retail company. Therefore I doubt they can supply any numbers of units unless we wish them too do so . As far as I'm concerned, we don't! I hope that is clear enough for everyone.


 
  
 To be honest, having you hate on Massdrop doesn't help me want to buy your product.  I'm loving my M9XX and my K7XX, and other things I've bought from Massdrop.  I wish I had gotten in on those Fostex headphones.


----------



## x RELIC x

Received the tour unit back today. All I can say is that after acclimating to the sound of my other gear and listening to the Mojo after an extended break the sound quality actually surpassed my audio memory of the device.

Just want to re-iterate again how well executed the Mojo is for a technically brilliant and musical sound reproduction.


----------



## x RELIC x

jakichan said:


> To be honest, having you hate on Massdrop doesn't help me want to buy your product.  I'm loving my M9XX and my K7XX, and other things I've bought from Massdrop.  I wish I had gotten in on those Fostex headphones.




It does seem sketchy that the manufacturer / distributor has no idea where Massdrop received their units from. Makes me second guess Massdrop to be honest.


----------



## sabloke

I wonder how long will it take before some Chinese nerds figure out how to manufacture Mojo "clones" .
 What Massdrop is doing here, handling a product like this without the manufacturer's knowledge, is just wrong. That's not how they did it with Fostex.


----------



## JakiChan

x relic x said:


> It does seem sketchy that the manufacturer / distributor has no idea where Massdrop received their units from. Makes me second guess Massdrop to be honest.




You think that Massdrop stole them? In the thread Massdrop explains where they source gear. I'm guessing they got approached by some retailers having trouble moving units.


----------



## x RELIC x

jakichan said:


> You think that Massdrop stole them? In the thread Massdrop explains where they source gear. I'm guessing they got approached by some retailers having trouble moving units.




Lol, no! Just that proper channels are proper channels.


----------



## mscott58

x relic x said:


> Lol, no! Just that proper channels are proper channels.


 
 Yeah, I'm guessing John Franks is trying to figure out the "channel" right now. 
  
 Interesting that on MassDrop the number of units sold went as high as 7 and now is back down to 5. If that's all that they sell it would pretty easy to hide that number in normal sales figures. If they sold 25, 50 or 100? That might stick out a bit. 
  
 Either way, the Mojo is an amazing piece of kit. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## ken6217

Got my Mojo. How come they made the charging cable so long? 
  
 I assume that this can got into an iPhone 1 amp wall charger in addition to a computer?
  
 Thanks,
 Ken


----------



## mscott58

ken6217 said:


> Got my Mojo. How come they made the charging cable so long?
> 
> I assume that this can got into an iPhone 1 amp wall charger in addition to a computer?
> 
> ...


 
 Ken - Congrats! 

 Whatever charger you use, make sure when you plug it into the Mojo that the very small LED under the charging port glows white continuously while it's charging. If it lights up white and then starts blinking on and off every few second then it means the charger isn't pumping out enough amps. I've found that some Apple iPhone "cube" shaped chargers (especially the many, many knock-offs) and also some computer USB ports don't provide enough power. 
  
 Here's the charger I use, which is a great deal, is very well made, and has more than enough juice to charge both my Mojo and AK100 at the same time. They also make great cables and batteries!
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Charger-PowerPort-Foldable-iPhone/dp/B012WMWPJW
  
 Cheers and enjoy


----------



## jarnopp

sabloke said:


> I wonder how long will it take before some Chinese nerds figure out how to manufacture Mojo "clones" .
> What Massdrop is doing here, handling a product like this without the manufacturer's knowledge, is just wrong. That's not how they did it with Fostex.




I think probably mid-2000-never! given the tech and programming involved. But if anyone can come up with a better design at a cheaper price, let me know first!


----------



## Mojo ideas

jakichan said:


> To be honest, having you hate on Massdrop doesn't help me want to buy your product.  I'm loving my M9XX and my K7XX, and other things I've bought from Massdrop.  I wish I had gotten in on those Fostex headphones.


. JF I'm sorry but we believe in proper distribution channels that protect our retailers and our customers interests. There is no Hate as you put it, just we care for the guys that have been working with for years in some cases.


----------



## RedJohn456

davidmolliere said:


> Yes they are
> I am going to miss mine so much, but then I will enjoy it when it's back from repair!


 

 I see you have both the PHA-3 and the Mojo. I am just curious about how they compare, if you could write a few sentences on it


----------



## omastic

naivesound said:


> *I've received a short awesome micro usb (male) to micro usb (male)* , my intent was to connect the Mojo to the Note 5.
> 
> However, can I connect the dx80 to the Mojo with this awesome short cable?
> 
> I would try but I'm scared to screw something up


 
 Hi, could you point me where to find one? I have yet to find a nice short cable for a decent price. Thanks!


----------



## ken6217

mscott58 said:


> Ken - Congrats!
> 
> Whatever charger you use, make sure when you plug it into the Mojo that the very small LED under the charging port glows white continuously while it's charging. If it lights up white and then starts blinking on and off every few second then it means the charger isn't pumping out enough amps. I've found that some Apple iPhone "cube" shaped chargers (especially the many, many knock-offs) and also some computer USB ports don't provide enough power.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks. 
 I am getting the solid light. Thanks for the link. I'm using my iPhone charger at the moment.
 Ken


----------



## NaiveSound

omastic said:


> Hi, could you point me where to find one? I have yet to find a nice short cable for a decent price. Thanks!




EBay from China, but takes 3 weeks.... Unfortunately


----------



## sabloke

omastic said:


> Hi, could you point me where to find one? I have yet to find a nice short cable for a decent price. Thanks!


 
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 US$ 5.99 delivered. I just ordered another one today. Got my first before Xmas and it took about a week to get it for HK here down under. Working perfectly with my LG G4.


----------



## Ike1985

jakichan said:


> To be honest, having you hate on Massdrop doesn't help me want to buy your product.  I'm loving my M9XX and my K7XX, and other things I've bought from Massdrop.  I wish I had gotten in on those Fostex headphones.




In no way does Chord's comment = hating.


----------



## omastic

naivesound said:


> EBay from China, but takes 3 weeks.... Unfortunately


 
  


sabloke said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301228419677?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> US$ 5.99 delivered. I just ordered another one today. Got my first before Xmas and it took about a week to get it for HK here down under. Working perfectly with my LG G4.


 
 Thanks a bunch! This looks good.


----------



## San Man

ike1985 said:


> In no way does Chord's comment = hating.


 
 I agree.   As a producer, they obviously care about who resells their product and are authorized dealers.   I believe, rightfully, that that is in the best interests of the customers and allows them to provide superior service if needed.


----------



## NaiveSound

I use dx80 to feed the awsome Mojo via coax cable. 

I see that my dx80 cannot feed the Mojo via USB out. (I wish it did) 

When I use my note 5 to feed mojo I see a slight increase of clarity (strange, as I thought it doesn't matter what feeds a Mojo as it does the heavy lifting. 

Note 5 feeding mojo seems better then dx80 feeding mojo. 

Also, when I feed mojo with dx80 I have the dx80 volume at 0 (zero) and manage volume via mojo. 

When I feed mojo with note 5, I have to have the volume of note 5 (using onkyo player) at about half way up and also managing volume with mojo, 

I'm scared to, but should I do the same volume management with dx80 (turn it up halfway and also manage volume with mojo?) 

What way is best possible Quality with mojo as far as volume control goes. 


P.s.

Note 5 with mojo is slightly *funner * and stronger (puncher sound) vs the dx80. 

But I thought it doesn't matter what you feed mojo, please help kind friends


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

I received my replacement unit from Moon Audio today. Plugged it in to charge and I have the dreaded whining noise while charging. I'm using the same Anker Powerport 5, the old unit was dead silent while charging. This one whines with apple's charger and mac mini's usb port also. The old unit had the startup hiss issue via HO, btw.

I believe this unit is from the latest batch that Moon Audio received this Monday. I thought this PSU regulator issue was resolved in the earlier production cycles. s/n on the new unit is M0278xx, could someone from CHORD shed more light on this?
I just saw 2 other new members having the same issue few pages back.


----------



## San Man

S/N #0256XX, no hiss or charging whine.


----------



## San Man

mimouille said:


> You mean like this?


 
 What kind of a case is that?


----------



## bytor33

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I received my replacement unit from Moon Audio today. Plugged it in to charge and I have the dreaded whining noise while charging. I'm using the same Anker Powerport 5, the old unit was dead silent while charging. This one whines with apple's charger and mac mini's usb port also. The old unit had the startup hiss issue via HO, btw.
> 
> I believe this unit is from the latest batch that Moon Audio received this Monday. I thought this PSU regulator issue was resolved in the earlier production cycles. s/n on the new unit is M0278xx, could someone from CHORD shed more light on this?
> I just saw 2 other new members having the same issue few pages back.


 
  
 Does it whine the whole charge cycle?  Mine will only whine for a bit at the beginning when I start charging and at the end when it's about finished.  As far as I know it's not a problem though and my battery life seems good so far.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

bytor33 said:


> mathi8vadhanan said:
> 
> 
> > I received my replacement unit from Moon Audio today. Plugged it in to charge and I have the dreaded whining noise while charging. I'm using the same Anker Powerport 5, the old unit was dead silent while charging. This one whines with apple's charger and mac mini's usb port also. The old unit had the startup hiss issue via HO, btw.
> ...



It was there the whole time. Actually, it whines only when charging switched-OFF. As soon as I turn ON the unit with the charger still plugged, it goes away.


----------



## sabloke

Can't hear mine charging with the headphones on and playing me some Meshuggah. In fact, can't hear any whine regardless of what I'm playing.  What matters is that the background floor noise is pitch black, no?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

sabloke said:


> Can't hear mine charging with the headphones on and playing me some Meshuggah. In fact, can't hear any whine regardless of what I'm playing.  What matters is that the background floor noise is pitch black, no?



Charging noise is not via HO. Just hold the unit closer to your ears while it's charging, switched off.


----------



## sabloke

I know, I know... You are using the Mojo wrong, it's a DAC, not an on ear headphone or something


----------



## Mimouille

san man said:


> What kind of a case is that?


 
 An old casio camera case, but I will find better.


----------



## San Man

mimouille said:


> An old casio camera case, but I will find better.



Ah I see. I ordered a lowepro case, hope it fits when it comes in


----------



## lurk

quick question, IF wrongly plug in charging to the usb input port...
 damage risk is big?


----------



## Whitigir

naivesound said:


> I use dx80 to feed the awsome Mojo via coax cable.
> 
> I see that my dx80 cannot feed the Mojo via USB out. (I wish it did)
> 
> ...




It is not that the transport matter....it is the software, the operating system...even Zx2 didn't have a good transport of audio quality into Mojo, because it is ancient android 4.2, and Onkyo HF app could not transport higher than 16/44.1 to Mojo. My note 4 did an even better job to Mojo. Zx2 could only feed 24/96 to Mojo via stock player app, but that didn't even sound as decent as Note 4 feeding the same file to Mojo with Onkyo app.

So...it is the app, and the OS that makes the differences. Digital is 1 and 0, and it needs something to puzzle up for the final picture, and this something is the software. You can have all beefed up software, but the software is bad, then it is just bad.....
.


----------



## crafft

bytor33 said:


> Does it whine the whole charge cycle?  Mine will only whine for a bit at the beginning when I start charging and at the end when it's about finished.  As far as I know it's not a problem though and my battery life seems good so far.


 

 Mine is also whining a little at the start of charging for ca. 10 min then quiet and the wining starts again approx. half an hour before the led light goes off. I'm in the Netherlands and s/n is M0223xx


----------



## sabloke

Mine is totally silent at all times during charging, S/N M02350X


----------



## georgelai57

Mine is always totally silent. 

Except when it's playing, in which case all I hear is music, sweet sweet music.


----------



## Dionysus

Mine is completely silent as well, when charging and when playing music.


----------



## henriks

It is silent when i am useing a Anker powerbank.


----------



## Staxton

ike1985 said:


> It only lasts 4.5 from a full charge not 10 hrs. I have a power bank but 3 devices in my pocket is just too much.




Does anybody know the specs of the battery in Mojo, especially mAh, volts?


----------



## Ike1985

I can put the mojo right up to my ear anytime during charging and it's completely silent-same during playing. It's never made even a squeak.


----------



## NaiveSound

whitigir said:


> It is not that the transport matter....it is the software, the operating system...even Zx2 didn't have a good transport of audio quality into Mojo, because it is ancient android 4.2, and Onkyo HF app could not transport higher than 16/44.1 to Mojo. My note 4 did an even better job to Mojo. Zx2 could only feed 24/96 to Mojo via stock player app, but that didn't even sound as decent as Note 4 feeding the same file to Mojo with Onkyo app.
> 
> So...it is the app, and the OS that makes the differences. Digital is 1 and 0, and it needs something to puzzle up for the final picture, and this something is the software. You can have all beefed up software, but the software is bad, then it is just bad.....
> .




Wow, thanks so much, so it's not really the Mojo way of interpretation is really what got feed it, it's good to know That now people do understand what you feed a mojo does matter and does have sound quality changes


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> Wow, thanks so much, so it's not really the Mojo way of interpretation is really what got feed it, it's good to know That now people do understand what you feed a mojo does matter and does have sound quality changes




Smartphones with Onkyo HF can transport everything to mojo you'd ever need including DSD-all is USB and all without converting anything.


----------



## NaiveSound

ike1985 said:


> Smartphones with Onkyo HF can transport everything to mojo you'd ever need including DSD-all is USB and all without converting anything.




I understand, but it does matter what you device and way of transport you use to feed a mojo, because I see clear Quality difference in dx80 vs note 5 feeding Mojo


----------



## stevemiddie

whitigir said:


> One have to see a picture here. The player app (software that play back music) is like a person to put the puzzles together from the stored file of 1 and 0, and then this puzzles is digitally feed into Mojo with again 1 and 0, but this 1 and 0 is already interpreted and ready for raw processing to convert into Analog and then amplify it. If you ask why does 1 and 0 stored matter to the 1 and 0 that is interpreted, then I can answer you that from Alphabet letter in English is a different language than Alphabet letter in Vietnamese....
> 
> Mojo is the one that take this puzzled up Raw digital data and then process it into analog and amplify it. The one who puzzle up the picture is the source (smartphone and it software or even operating system)
> 
> ...


 
  
 I gave up after the first paragraph


----------



## Whitigir

stevemiddie said:


> I gave up after the first paragraph




Is it so bad ?


----------



## stevemiddie

whitigir said:


> Is it so bad ?


 
 Nahhhhhhh. It's just me.


----------



## krismusic

stevemiddie said:


> Nahhhhhhh. It's just me.



Me as well!


----------



## Whitigir

Lol, ok, going to delete it and edit it  no problem at all


----------



## ken6217

What are you guys using to stack your Mojo and DAP? Just a band? Do you put anything between the two?


----------



## Whitigir

How about some of these ? They can be found from target, Walmart, Amazon. Excellent for stacking


----------



## ken6217

I'm good. The color lights on the Mojo looked really cool though.


----------



## Mython

ken6217 said:


> What are you guys using to stack your Mojo and DAP? Just a band? Do you put anything between the two?


 
  
  
 Some ideas:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7980#post_12206803


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> I understand, but it does matter what you device and way of transport you use to feed a mojo, because I see clear Quality difference in dx80 vs note 5 feeding Mojo




The inventor himself said it doesn't matter. The way mojo was designed is to ensure that it doesn't matter.


----------



## NaiveSound

ike1985 said:


> The inventor himself said it doesn't matter. The way mojo was designed is to ensure that it doesn't matter.




I just hear a clear difference from note5 to. Mojo than vs the dx80 to mojo.


----------



## ken6217

mython said:


> Some ideas:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7980#post_12206803




Thanks. I have some bands from ALO. I'll also put something non sticky between the devices to prevent scratching.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I received my replacement unit from Moon Audio today. Plugged it in to charge and I have the dreaded whining noise while charging. I'm using the same Anker Powerport 5, the old unit was dead silent while charging. This one whines with apple's charger and mac mini's usb port also. The old unit had the startup hiss issue via HO, btw.
> 
> I believe this unit is from the latest batch that Moon Audio received this Monday. I thought this PSU regulator issue was resolved in the earlier production cycles. s/n on the new unit is M0278xx, could someone from CHORD shed more light on this?
> I just saw 2 other new members having the same issue few pages back.


 
@Rob Watts @Mojo ideas @ChordElectronics, Any theories on why a newer unit will buzz when charging switched OFF, but not when switched ON. Should I return this back to Moon Audio?


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> I just hear a clear difference from note5 to. Mojo than vs the dx80 to mojo.




Try blindfolding yourself and having someone switch between them for you as see how many times you get it right. Make sure it's randomized and sufficient in quantity to rule out luck.


----------



## Whitigir

ike1985 said:


> The inventor himself said it doesn't matter. The way mojo was designed is to ensure that it doesn't matter.




It shouldn't, but if it does , that is the software that is used to play back. I hear it from Zx2-Mojo and Note4-Mojo. Note 4-Mojo sounded better than Zx2 feeding Mojo, better transparency and soundstage.


----------



## mscott58

ken6217 said:


> Thanks. I have some bands from ALO. I'll also put something non sticky between the devices to prevent scratching.


 
 Thin silicone sheet works really well, and if it's soft enough it keeps them from slipping as well. Easy to cut, so you can trip to shape. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/131335778460


----------



## sling5s

I've been using my iPhone usb charger. I keep it plugged all the time. 
 What are you using to charge your Mojo? Is the iPad usb charger too much juice?


----------



## zeddun

I use my iPhone charger with the Mojo too and it works well.


----------



## psikey

whitigir said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > The inventor himself said it doesn't matter. The way mojo was designed is to ensure that it doesn't matter.
> ...




In my experience if your playing track native to the Mojo it sounds the same via USB on all devices. Using with UAPP with either S6/Note/Z5C or JRIVER software on my XPS13 laptop.

It does sound slightly different if using native Android 5.1 apps on phones as all music scale's to 24/192 irrespective of source track.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## audi0nick128

Well I think I will cave today and order a customized Hugo Link by Curious Cables... The last raving review on high fidelity, which provided great background info and not just technicalities convinced me to try this. 
I think I will oder a shortened Hugo Link and keep the connections, micro USB male to USB male, this way I can use the cable for pc connection as well. Just have to use a small cold plated OTG adapter...
I will write about my impressions here, but since I read great thinks about curious cables in general and also in combination with Hugo I am confident, also YOU GET 30 DAYS TRIAL, FREE SHIPPING WORLD WIDE, AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT THEY WILL EVEN PAY THE TRANSPORT BACK TO AUSTRALIA! 
So if Rob Watts himself doesn't cry snake oil within an hour I will order


----------



## Ike1985

whitigir said:


> It shouldn't, but if it does , that is the software that is used to play back. I hear it from Zx2-Mojo and Note4-Mojo. Note 4-Mojo sounded better than Zx2 feeding Mojo, better transparency and soundstage.




Which is why you must ensure you are transmitting bit-perfect,, Onkyo can do this. If you are there should be no difference.

Zx2 had all sorts of software "enhancements" to sound, you'd have to make sure it's transmitting bit-perfect and I have no idea how to do that on ZX2. USB bit perfect from any device should be identical. If you hear differences it is the software doing something to the sound before it gets sent to mojo.


----------



## AudioBear

audi0nick128 said:


> Well I think I will cave today and order a customized Hugo Link by Curious Cables... The last raving review on high fidelity, which provided great background info and not just technicalities convinced me to try this.
> I think I will oder a shortened Hugo Link and keep the connections, micro USB male to USB male, this way I can use the cable for pc connection as well. Just have to use a small cold plated OTG adapter...
> I will write about my impressions here, but since I read great thinks about curious cables in general and also in combination with Hugo I am confident, also YOU GET 30 DAYS TRIAL, FREE SHIPPING WORLD WIDE, AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT THEY WILL EVEN PAY THE TRANSPORT BACK TO AUSTRALIA!
> So if Rob Watts himself doesn't cry snake oil within an hour I will order


 

 Could you provide a link to the review or at least the issue and page number?  Let's just call me a skeptic at least until I read the evidence and logic.


----------



## 211276

I bought the Chord Mojo yesterday after a favourable demonstration.  Far superior to my Dragonfly.  Charged it up over night in anticipation.  Have had a nightmare since trying to connect it to my desktop with Windows 8.1.  When I download the driver a Word document appears instead of a zip file.  I get an error message saying it wont open because of a problem.  I hold my hand up to being a computer ignoramous, but my son is not and he got no further than me.  I had no such problem with the Dragonfly as the instruction manual provided clear instructions.  In comparison the Chord manual I downloaded is woeful.  If I can't install the Mojo I fear I might have no option but to return it to the dealer.
  
 I would be grateful if someone could provide clear step by step advice.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## audi0nick128

Of course, here is the link to the latest review of the Curious Cable 

http://www.highfidelity.pl/@main-620&lang=en

There are others on DAR and I remember one review of the GG Lampizator in which there was also excessive drooling about the Curious Cable.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

211276 said:


> I bought the Chord Mojo yesterday after a favourable demonstration.  Far superior to my Dragonfly.  Charged it up over night in anticipation.  Have had a nightmare since trying to connect it to my desktop with Windows 8.1.  When I download the driver a Word document appears instead of a zip file.  I get an error message saying it wont open because of a problem.  I hold my hand up to being a computer ignoramous, but my son is not and he got no further than me.  I had no such problem with the Dragonfly as the instruction manual provided clear instructions.  In comparison the Chord manual I downloaded is woeful.  If I can't install the Mojo I fear I might have no option but to return it to the dealer.
> 
> I would be grateful if someone could provide clear step by step advice.  Thanks in advance.


 
 Welcome to Head-fi. Sorry to hear about your luck with Mojo. Goto POST# 3, you've drivers, FAQs, troubleshooting etc.


----------



## Mython

211276 said:


> .... When I download the driver a Word document appears instead of a zip file.  I get an error message saying it wont open because of a problem.


 
  
  
 With respect, it is quite obvious that there is a problem with the file you downloaded, or with the program you are using to unzip it.
  
 Have you tried re-downloading it? It's possible the download got corrupted and you may have an incomplete or damaged zip file.
  
_Windows DRIVER.zip_​  ​ _Windows *7* DRIVER.zip_​


----------



## AudioBear

audi0nick128 said:


> Of course, here is the link to the latest review of the Curious Cable
> 
> http://www.highfidelity.pl/@main-620&lang=en
> 
> There are others on DAR and I remember one review of the GG Lampizator in which there was also excessive drooling about the Curious Cable.


 

 Thanks.  I read the DAR file.  Will check the link.  I should have mentioned that I use the ifi iUSB which I suspect accomplishes a lot (or more) of what the Curious Cable is designed to do.  I don't know which approach is better but it is very clear that RFI and EMI can mess up the data, that's why they put ferrites on data cables.  The ifi receives but does not use the USB power coming from the computer and supplies its own clean power.   There are several devices like this, Schiit Wyrd for one.  They seem to be accomplishing what the Curious Cable is trying to do passively.  The advantage of the cable is it's more transportable.  It could also work to minimize interference in portable systems if you had a short one.  My skepticism is toward the statement that one digital cable _sounds_ better than another one.  It's semantics but what sounds better is blocking interference with and distortion of the signal.  Yes I can believe it makes a difference.


----------



## Whitigir

ike1985 said:


> Which is why you must ensure you are transmitting bit-perfect,, Onkyo can do this. If you are there should be no difference.
> 
> Zx2 had all sorts of software "enhancements" to sound, you'd have to make sure it's transmitting bit-perfect and I have no idea how to do that on ZX2. USB bit perfect from any device should be identical. If you hear differences it is the software doing something to the sound before it gets sent to mojo.




Totally agreed  and that is my point. No transportation would make the differences, if it does, then it is the software (algorithms) or the operating system itself. It was a solid proof to me that Zx2 with ancient android did not get as much quality as Note 4 feeding the Mojo on the same file. I can not stress that enough regarding the software.


----------



## audi0nick128

The combination of Uptone Regen and Curious is said to be the ultimate combination for that manner.


----------



## mscott58

audi0nick128 said:


> The combination of Uptone Regen and Curious is said to be the ultimate combination for that manner.




IME the Regen didn't really do anything for the Mojo. Cheers


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks for the input. 
Will try the cable for myself and see... Ach I mean hear


----------



## Mython

sling5s said:


> I've been using my iPhone usb charger. I keep it plugged all the time.
> What are you using to charge your Mojo? Is the iPad usb charger too much juice?


 
  
  
 No, the Mojo will only draw as much as it needs, and no more.  The only requirements for the charger are that it is able to supply _at least_ 1amp charging current.
  
 If you wanted to use a USB charger capable of supplying 10_million_ amps, that would still work fine with Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

whitigir said:


> Totally agreed  and that is my point. No transportation would make the differences, if it does, then it is the software (algorithms) or the operating system itself. It was a solid proof to me that Zx2 with ancient android did not get as much quality as Note 4 feeding the Mojo on the same file. I can not stress that enough regarding the software.




What would be the best device/software to use with mojo? For the best performance?


----------



## audi0nick128

Though there were some heat issues with some 2A loaders... So a little shy of 10 million


----------



## ken6217

mscott58 said:


> Thin silicone sheet works really well, and if it's soft enough it keeps them from slipping as well. Easy to cut, so you can trip to shape.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131335778460




Thanks. I was thinking of something along those lines. The non slip is great too.


----------



## ken6217

Is it OK to keep the Mojo charging while playing it? I want to keep running it to get some hours on this and my DAP. 

I did already charge it for 10 hours.


----------



## Whitigir

ken6217 said:


> Is it OK to keep the Mojo charging while playing it? I want to keep running it to get some hours on this and my DAP.
> 
> I did already charge it for 10 hours.




It will be a bit heated up, but you will be alright , the battery is replaceable


----------



## Powerburner

Yes it is.


----------



## ken6217

Thanks


----------



## Mojo ideas

sabloke said:


> I wonder how long will it take before some Chinese nerds figure out how to manufacture Mojo "clones" .
> What Massdrop is doing here, handling a product like this without the manufacturer's knowledge, is just wrong. That's not how they did it with Fostex.


 JF .... It is possible that someone might make a lookalike product but it's very unlikely that they could copy our code as its encrypted to a very high level military grade really. after all Hugo has been around for two years and we are not aware of any products claiming similar performance.


----------



## bytor33

crafft said:


> Mine is also whining a little at the start of charging for ca. 10 min then quiet and the wining starts again approx. half an hour before the led light goes off. I'm in the Netherlands and s/n is M0223xx




Yeah that sounds like the exact times mine makes the whine noise. I imagine it's because it's receiving a different amount of power at the beginning and end of charging (probably less power). My SN is M0278xx. 

Should the unit be replaced? Is it an indication that there may be a failure sometime down the line?


----------



## San Man

See post #3957


----------



## Currawong

I've removed the off-topic discussion. From the *Posting Guidelines*:
  


> *DON'T reply If someone makes an off-topic, rude or otherwise inappropriate comment, or a post appears to be trolling or spam.* Report it by clicking on the red flag and filling in the box explaining what the problem is and let the moderators take care of it. *If something is inappropriate or rude, what is the point of giving it more attention by replying to it and/or quoting it?!?*


----------



## mscott58

currawong said:


> I've removed the off-topic discussion. From the *Posting Guidelines*:




Good point. Sorry about that. 

Cheers


----------



## Currawong

You'll need popcorn for this, as it's 30 minutes, but here is my video review, which covers most of the same things my written review did, but adds things such as Rob's graphs and the AClear Porta (twice, because it was shot over a couple of weeks and I forgot I'd already mentioned it).


----------



## terry1109

thank you the review, its super detail 
 Top work!!


----------



## sabloke

Finally, I have found my stacking solution. It is called 3M Dual Lock. No fluff, both locking strips look the same. One 3 X 1" strip is more than enough to keep the Mojo stuck to the phone as it is good for holding over 5kg. Best thing is, it does not move. Not one bit. The velcro I used before didn't keep the Mojo properly as it used to wobble quite a bit, probably due to G4's curved back. Not the case with the Dual Lock. Give it a shot!


----------



## NaiveSound

I wonder how does mojo compare to the sound of ak380 in sound alone?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

currawong said:


> You'll need popcorn for this, as it's 30 minutes, but here is my video review, which covers most of the same things my written review did, but adds things such as Rob's graphs and the AClear Porta (twice, because it was shot over a couple of weeks and I forgot I'd already mentioned it).


 
  
  
 I had it for a week and was blown away. Absolutely ******* blown away. Listening to mostly 70's Classic rock .Had my review done and was talking about the power being roughly that of the FiiO e18 and the maker came in with some exact driving forces into 16 or 32ohms. I thought...Oh yeah? I was gonna just appreciate it for what it is but if this dude is going to say in open thread well then i'm gonna let those colors cycle on up...
  
 BOOM.
  
 Had to re-do my video.
  
 Pink Floyd or Public Enemy on Audiophile or basshead gear...it doesn't matter and it fits in the pocket and runs off my phone. There is no item that compares to it in the portable arena. The folks that have been watching my vids for 2 years are dubious and I don't blame them. I was too. It changes the game as Relic said and your review was the final push to get it.
 Thanks goes to both of you


----------



## xtr4

naivesound said:


> I wonder how does mojo compare to the sound of ak380 in sound alone?


 
 I think the AK380 is better. Paired with the Angie you're about to get, it should sound awesome. Also, don't forget to get the AK380 amp as well because it looks classy.
 Moreover, the AK380 is DUAL DAC, so it should sound almost twice as good as the Mojo.
  
 /endsarcasm
  
 In all honesty Naive, the only person who can tell you that is yourself. As many head-fiers have tried to help you with your IEM search, the portable source search is also something you'll need to rely on your own ears to determine if it's the one for you.


----------



## Currawong

naivesound said:


> I wonder how does ...


 
  
 Stop thinking about gear and just enjoy listening for a while.


----------



## georgelai57

currawong said:


> Stop thinking about gear and just enjoy listening for a while.



Good music is good music even if you hear it leaking out from someone's Beats headphone. 
"If it sounds good, just listen to it" (Bizarre Sounds)


----------



## Jazzi

xtr4 said:


> /endsarcasm


 
 Whew!  You had me going there for a minute!!


----------



## georgelai57

I've been using my Solo-R with my iPod Classics for a couple of years or more and have been guilty of ignoring it in the light of new DAPs and Mojo etc. I use Line Out to amps. 

It literally just occurred to me that I have never used the Solo's coaxial S/PDIF output. With the appropriate cable, I should be able to connect this to my Mojo, right?


----------



## highfell

gavinfabl said:


> Well according to you it was posted 15 days ago.
> 
> Apologies for the thread hijack. I'll take this offline now.




Same issue, but I haven't been advised that mine has been posted.


----------



## xtr4

georgelai57 said:


> I've been using my Solo-R with my iPod Classics for a couple of years or more and have been guilty of ignoring it in the light of new DAPs and Mojo etc. I use Line Out to amps.
> 
> It literally just occurred to me that I have never used the Solo's coaxial S/PDIF output. With the appropriate cable, I should be able to connect this to my Mojo, right?




Hi George,
Technically it should work. Maybe even just try a standard interconnect to see if that works as well since it can work for the older Fiio X models


----------



## 211276

mython said:


> 211276 said:
> 
> 
> > .... When I download the driver a Word document appears instead of a zip file.  I get an error message saying it wont open because of a problem.
> ...


 

 ​I suspect the problem might be with the program I am using to unzip the download.  Grateful for advice as to which program I should use and how to access that program.

  
 Thanks


----------



## masterpfa

georgelai57 said:


> I've been using my Solo-R with my iPod Classics for a couple of years or more and have been guilty of ignoring it in the light of new DAPs and Mojo etc. I use Line Out to amps.
> 
> It literally just occurred to me that I have never used the Solo's coaxial S/PDIF output. With the appropriate cable, I should be able to connect this to my Mojo, right?


 
 I would imagine it would work as it has Digital S/PDIF output


----------



## x RELIC x

sabloke said:


> Finally, I have found my stacking solution. It is called 3M Dual Lock. No fluff, both locking strips look the same. One 3 X 1" strip is more than enough to keep the Mojo stuck to the phone as it is good for holding over 5kg. Best thing is, it does not move. Not one bit. The velcro I used before didn't keep the Mojo properly as it used to wobble quite a bit, probably due to G4's curved back. Not the case with the Dual Lock. Give it a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


3M Dual Lock is great but is there a 'thin' Dual Lock option (anyone). I've always found Dual Lock to result in adding a bit too much thickness.

Edit: Found it, never mind.


----------



## sabloke

There is a transparent low profile that is 2mm thick when locked. No idea how durable it is nut it might work


----------



## Carl6868

211276 said:


> ​I suspect the problem might be with the program I am using to unzip the download.  Grateful for advice as to which program I should use and how to access that program.
> 
> 
> Thanks




Windows should be able to unzip it but if not try winzip 7zip winrar


----------



## simonm

currawong said:


> You'll need popcorn for this, as it's 30 minutes, but here is my video review, which covers most of the same things my written review did, but adds things such as Rob's graphs and the AClear Porta (twice, because it was shot over a couple of weeks and I forgot I'd already mentioned it).




  
 Great review as always.  We should be the ones thanking you!


----------



## NaiveSound

xtr4 said:


> I think the AK380 is better. Paired with the Angie you're about to get, it should sound awesome. Also, don't forget to get the AK380 amp as well because it looks classy.
> Moreover, the AK380 is DUAL DAC, so it should sound almost twice as good as the Mojo.
> 
> /endsarcasm
> ...




Thank you for your help, Angie comes in today and can't wait to hear it with mojo, I will write a post on comparisons of Angie with mojo and se846 with mojo


----------



## Whitigir

Lol, the humors and sacarsm here is too funny ! Angie should sound good just from the price that it is  enjoy


----------



## howdy

A we bit off topic but, I bought the cable for the Iphone/MoJo from Taobao and it arrived at there warehouse and I have to pay shipping now and when I choose a payment method nothing happens. Anyone experience this?


----------



## ken6217

currawong said:


> Stop thinking about gear and just enjoy listening for a while.


 

 Exactly.
  
 Also I highly doubt the AK380 on its own sounds better than there Mojo plus a DAP. Maybe a RWAC380 would sound better but now you're at around $4000.00
 Ken


----------



## ken6217

georgelai57 said:


> I've been using my Solo-R with my iPod Classics for a couple of years or more and have been guilty of ignoring it in the light of new DAPs and Mojo etc. I use Line Out to amps.
> 
> It literally just occurred to me that I have never used the Solo's coaxial S/PDIF output. With the appropriate cable, I should be able to connect this to my Mojo, right?


 

 Unless I'm missing something, isn't using the Solo and Mojo redundant? Don't they do the same thing? Wouldn't you be plugging the iPod directly into the Mojo?


----------



## RamblerBoy

hey guys,
  
 does anyone use this dac/amp to power an audeze lcd 2 up without additional amps?
 are the lcd 2s easily driven by the mojo? or do we need need an additional amp?


----------



## Roscoeiii

ramblerboy said:


> hey guys,
> 
> does anyone use this dac/amp to power an audeze lcd 2 up without additional amps?
> are the lcd 2s easily driven by the mojo? or do we need need an additional amp?




In a thread 590+ pages long, “search this thread" button is your friend. I'd be shocked if there weren't multiple lcd 2 impressions.


----------



## fiascogarcia

georgelai57 said:


> I've been using my Solo-R with my iPod Classics for a couple of years or more and have been guilty of ignoring it in the light of new DAPs and Mojo etc. I use Line Out to amps.
> 
> It literally just occurred to me that I have never used the Solo's coaxial S/PDIF output. With the appropriate cable, I should be able to connect this to my Mojo, right?


 
  
  


ken6217 said:


> Unless I'm missing something, isn't using the Solo and Mojo redundant? Don't they do the same thing? Wouldn't you be plugging the iPod directly into the Mojo?


 
 One advantage; since many older iPods do not send a compatible digital signal to Chord products, the Solo does and would allow you to use an iPod that might otherwise not work.  Also, there was an interesting comment on a Headfonia review of the Hugo that the Solo connect to the Hugo sounded great, so I would imagine there might be a similar synergy with the Mojo.  Downside would be the fact that you now are talking about a pretty sizable brick to carry around.


----------



## Whitigir

ken6217 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Also I highly doubt the AK380 on its own sounds better than there Mojo plus a DAP. Maybe a RWAC380 would sound better but now you're at around $4000.00
> Ken




Erhmmm...while Mojo is very good, I still think AK380 has it own tricks up it sleeve, and not just brand alone . I wouldn't under-estimate the AK380 that much. For all that said, the thing I dislike much about it is the rip-off pricing though.


----------



## STR-1

whitigir said:


> Erhmmm...while Mojo is very good, I still think AK380 has it own tricks up it sleeve, and not just brand alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Unfortunately, with the 1.19 firmware update (updating from 1.17), the AK380 sound has got a lot worse, with or without Mojo.


----------



## Whitigir

str-1 said:


> Unfortunately, with the 1.19 firmware update (updating from 1.17), the AK380 sound has got a lot worse, with or without Mojo.




Wow..what a bummer...another proof to me that without a good OS and player app, beefy hardware is just ...hardware . Good to know, thanks !


----------



## ken6217

fiascogarcia said:


> One advantage; since many older iPods do not send a compatible digital signal to Chord products, the Solo does and would allow you to use an iPod that might otherwise not work.  Also, there was an interesting comment on a Headfonia review of the Hugo that the Solo connect to the Hugo sounded great, so I would imagine there might be a similar synergy with the Mojo.  Downside would be the fact that you now are talking about a pretty sizable brick to carry around.


 

 Interesting. Let us know how it sounds once you get it hooked up.


----------



## stevemiddie

whitigir said:


> Erhmmm...while Mojo is very good, I still think AK380 has it own tricks up it sleeve, and not just brand alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The AK320 certainly looks better value.


----------



## jarnopp

howdy said:


> A we bit off topic but, I bought the cable for the Iphone/MoJo from Taobao and it arrived at there warehouse and I have to pay shipping now and when I choose a payment method nothing happens. Anyone experience this?




I don't recall that. I was able to do it on my iPhone using PayPal, but maybe try from a desktop computer and see if you can make it work?


----------



## jarnopp

currawong said:


> You'll need popcorn for this, as it's 30 minutes, but here is my video review, which covers most of the same things my written review did, but adds things such as Rob's graphs and the AClear Porta (twice, because it was shot over a couple of weeks and I forgot I'd already mentioned it).




Very nice and comprehensive - thank you!


----------



## ken6217

whitigir said:


> Erhmmm...while Mojo is very good, I still think AK380 has it own tricks up it sleeve, and not just brand alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Personally I have to hear something and not just the hype. I heard all of the great things about the AK240. I had the AK240SS for a week in my home along with the Hifiman 901S. To me and my friend, the 901S blew it away.
  
 I might be able to get a good comparison. I got the AK320 to use with the Mojo. It has the same dual AKM AK4490 DAC as the AK320.


----------



## audi0nick128

ramblerboy said:


> hey guys,
> 
> does anyone use this dac/amp to power an audeze lcd 2 up without additional amps?
> are the lcd 2s easily driven by the mojo? or do we need need an additional amp?




YEAH SURE YOU CAN USE THE SEARCH, BUT I can tell you that I read somewhere that the combination of mojo and lcd2 is supposed to be super awesome... Best thing might be trying for yourself


----------



## audi0nick128

x relic x said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 3M Dual Lock is great but is there a 'thin' Dual Lock option (anyone). I've always found Dual Lock to result in adding a bit too much thickness.
> 
> Edit: Found it, never mind.




Would you mind sharing your finding?


----------



## pytter

ken6217 said:


> Personally I have to hear something and not just the hype. I heard all of the great things about the AK240. I had the AK240SS for a week in my home along with the Hifiman 901S. To me and my friend, the 901S blew it away.
> 
> I might be able to get a good comparison. I got the AK320 to use with the Mojo. It has the same dual AKM AK4490 DAC as the AK320.


 
 I don't understand why the AK320's DAC chip is relevant if using it with the Mojo.  The Mojo is the DAC so all the AK320 is doing is sending the bits across -surely those bits are identical whether you use an AK320, AK380 or a much cheaper DAP? or am I missing something?


----------



## stevemiddie

pytter said:


> I don't understand why the AK320's DAC chip is relevant if using it with the Mojo.  The Mojo is the DAC so all the AK320 is doing is sending the bits across -surely those bits are identical whether you use an AK320, AK380 or a much cheaper DAP? or am I missing something?


 
 Agreed.    Why is the DAC relevant when using with the Mojo?


----------



## ken6217

pytter said:


> I don't understand why the AK320's DAC chip is relevant if using it with the Mojo.  The Mojo is the DAC so all the AK320 is doing is sending the bits across -surely those bits are identical whether you use an AK320, AK380 or a much cheaper DAP? or am I missing something?


 

 You are correct but that isn't what I meant. I was going to listen to the AK320 with and without the Mojo to compare.
  
 The AK320 is the cheaper DAP. Same dual DAC's but other differences. HD size and other things. I do not know if the 320 and 380 sound close or almost close. For AK's sake, I would hope not. I'm not sure how they justify the 2X price tag, especially since my AK320 sounds better than the AK240SS that I had which was $1200 more.
  
 I'm looking forward to hooking up the Mojo today.


----------



## NaiveSound

Got Angie, tested with mojo and while the Mojo makes it sound better, they are not near as fun as the se846 (which I guess I wish were funner and more musical) 

The Mojo is awesome and makes both earphone sound great, but Angie is not for me, allredy getting returned.


----------



## Mython

ken6217 said:


> I'm not sure how they justify the 2X price tag, especially since my AK320 sounds better than the AK240SS that I had which was $1200 more.


 
  
  
  
 iRiver _can't_ truly justify their pricetags.
  
  
 They just charge the absolute maximum they think they can get away with, and a few thousand people, with varying motives, open their wallets, each time a new model is released.
  
 So iRiver just carry on with their inflated pricetags, because they know that they can get away with it.
  
 However, I hope Chord have given the industry something to think about, with the performance of the Mojo, @ $599.
  
 Of course, it is rather ironic that the Mojo has led to an increase in sales for the AK100 series DAPs. Extremely ironic.
  
 Although I don't foresee it happening, I think we all know that *if* Chord _were_ to produce a DAP with Rob's DAC tech inside, it'd probably change the face of the TOTL DAP industry in one fell-swoop.
  
 Even without a Chord DAP, I know Rob, John & the Pumphouse team want to advance the state of the mobile-audiophile industry, and I think it's great that they're doing so without being greedy about it. They could so easily have taken the same approach as a certain greedy Korean company, but they decided to shake things up, which shows positive and serious intent, and not a little class, IMHO _(and just so you all know; I do not work for Chord, and do not have any Chord product for my contribution in this thread. I contribute to this thread because I respect what Chord is trying to do for the mobile segment of the hi-fi industry. We all stand to benefit from it)._


----------



## stevemiddie

mython said:


> iRiver _can't_ truly justify their pricetags.
> 
> 
> They just charge the absolute maximum they think they can get away with, and a few thousand people, with varying motives, open their wallets, each time a new model is released.
> ...


 
 Absolutely I wish that Chord could produce a DAP


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> However, I hope Chord have given the industry something to think about, with the performance of the Mojo, @ $599.


 
  
 I hope this happens, that other hi-fi manufacturers compete, because the cost of decent hi-fi gear is a rip-off.


----------



## aangen

naivesound said:


> Got Angie, tested with mojo and while the Mojo makes it sound better, they are not near as fun as the se846 (which I guess I wish were funner and more musical)
> 
> The Mojo is awesome and makes both earphone sound great, but Angie is not for me, allredy getting returned.


 
 Awesome and in depth review. I learned so much. Thank you!
  
 Oh wait....


----------



## NaiveSound

aangen said:


> Awesome and in depth review. I learned so much. Thank you!
> 
> Oh wait....




I was so not impressed and so Disappointed that after about 15 songs I threw them back in the box and went to ups to ship is back as a return, wasn't worth the time to write impressions, to me they are well below se846, it'd nice you can adjust bass, and that's about it, some highs are better rolled off and more extention, but to me they are overall inferior, expecially the size and fit and of course you can change se846 signature around a little bit. 

I wanted to like them, 

Anyways mojo made them sound better Ober my note 5 and over dx80. But that's just mojo making it'd magic 
I have a question, does mojo need a *burn in * period like other things hifi?


----------



## AudioBear

naivesound said:


> Got Angie, tested with mojo and while the Mojo makes it sound better, they are not near as fun as the se846 (which I guess I wish were funner and more musical)
> 
> The Mojo is awesome and makes both earphone sound great, but Angie is not for me, allredy getting returned.


 

 Try 64 Ears ADEL A10s or A12s.  The ADEL technology is just amazing.  I am sitting here listening to Amber Rubarth's Sessions from the 17th Ward out of Audirvana on my MacBook Air to Mojo to the the A12s and I am having trouble concentrating on what I am writing. 
  
 It has forced me to turn my attention to making sure I have bit perfect copy's of all my CDs. 
  
 My spell checker turned "Rubarth" to "Rebirth" and it didn't want to take no for an answer when I changed it.


----------



## STR-1

pytter said:


> I don't understand why the AK320's DAC chip is relevant if using it with the Mojo.  The Mojo is the DAC so all the AK320 is doing is sending the bits across -surely those bits are identical whether you use an AK320, AK380 or a much cheaper DAP? or am I missing something?


 

 I don't have the technical knowledge to explain why this, and it might have nothing to do with the DAC part, is but just to say that firmware upgrades to the AK380 (and I guess also to he AK320) can make a massive difference to the sound quality, even when playing through the Mojo or Hugo.  I have just experienced such a big change (moving from firmware version 1.17 to 1.19), unfortunately a change for the worse.


----------



## Sound Eq

naivesound said:


> Got Angie, tested with mojo and while the Mojo makes it sound better, they are not near as fun as the se846 (which I guess I wish were funner and more musical)
> 
> The Mojo is awesome and makes both earphone sound great, but Angie is not for me, allredy getting returned.


 
 i am listening to mojo with shure 846 and i am really enjoying it so much, i was about to buy the angie can you tell me why u did not like angie with mojo


----------



## Sound Eq

str-1 said:


> I don't have the technical knowledge to explain why this, and it might have nothing to do with the DAC part, is but just to say that firmware upgrades to the AK380 (and I guess also to he AK320) can make a massive difference to the sound quality, even when playing through the Mojo or Hugo.  I have just experienced such a big change (moving from firmware version 1.17 to 1.19), unfortunately a change for the worse.


 
 you know what i feel like you, i was on 1.17 and upgraded to 1.19 and i feel it became more bright, which i hoped not to happen
  
 i wish i could get back to 1.17 whether as a standalone dap or when connected to mojo
  
 we gotta find a way to move back to 1.17


----------



## pytter

ken6217 said:


> You are correct but that isn't what I meant. I was going to listen to the AK320 with and without the Mojo to compare.
> 
> The AK320 is the cheaper DAP. Same dual DAC's but other differences. HD size and other things. I do not know if the 320 and 380 sound close or almost close. For AK's sake, I would hope not. I'm not sure how they justify the 2X price tag, especially since my AK320 sounds better than the AK240SS that I had which was $1200 more.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hooking up the Mojo today.


 
 Ah - that makes sense - let us know how the comparison goes!


----------



## Skyyyeman

Stereophile rave review of Mojo
  
 The latest (February, 2016) issue, received a few days ago, has a rave review of the Mojo by John Atkinson, editor. The review is not yet available online but should appear on the Stereophile.com site sometime this month. It’s also not yet been posted in this thread.
  
 John mentioned that he first saw the Mojo at its N. American introduction held at Stereo Exchange in Manhattan (on 10/15/15). So he didn’t waste any time in reviewing it since, to be available for publishing, the review had to be completed some two months in advance. I saw him at the Stereo Exchange event in the Chord/Audeze section, along with one or two other Stereophile writers and some jazz magazine writers. (Yes, there are advantages to living in the big city.)
  
 I’ll leave the specifics of the review for members to see when it finally appears online (or when you get a copy of Stereophile.)  But here are a few highlights:
 -“With its matte-black finish of anodized aluminum and its three illuminated matte-surfaced glass balls, set in machined recesses…it is drop dead gorgeous.”
  
 -“But beauty is not just skin-deep. Inside the Mojo’s elegant exterior beats a heart of modern silicon.”
  
 -“Chord’s Mojo combined authoritative, well-defined low frequencies with smooth, detailed highs and excellent soundstaging.”
  
 -He used several headphones including the HD600, LCD-X, Audioquest NightHawk and UE 18 Pro. He compared the Mojo with the Apogee Groove and Aurender Flow ($1,300), both highly rated, and felt the Mojo bested them both.
  
 -Measurements conclusion:  Overall, the Chord Mojo offers measured performance that is superb for a portable device, and would not be out of place in a high-priced conventional D/A processor.  (Underlines mine. To Stereophile, could “high priced” reasonably be considered to be $5,000+, or even much higher, say $15,000.  How bout $30,000?  Or approaching dCS at $$60,000+?)
  
 -Overall conclusion:  “Yes, Chord’s Mojo is beautifully styled. But it also produced beautiful sound quality… All I can say is “Wow!”
  
 Yes, Wow!


----------



## Mython

skyyyeman said:


> Stereophile rave review of Mojo
> 
> The latest (February, 2016) issue, received a few days ago, has a rave review of the Mojo by John Atkinson, editor. The review is not yet available online but should appear on the Stereophile.com site sometime this month. * It’s also not yet been posted in this thread.*


 
  
  
 Rest assured; it _will _be posted, on Page1 of this thread, when it goes live on the Stereophile website.
  
 In the meantime, thanks for the summary


----------



## uzi2

mython said:


> iRiver _can't_ truly justify their pricetags.
> 
> 
> They just charge the absolute maximum they think they can get away with, and a few thousand people, with varying motives, open their wallets, each time a new model is released.
> ...


 

 One difference is that you will never see a Chord product discounted. The Astell@Kern range can be found at much lower than RRP. The RRP is greedy as here in the UK they ask the same in £s as $US, but you don't have to pay the RRP.
 When you look at the range of Chord products, they are not exactly cheap either. The Mojo is their entry level DAC/Amp and was obviously geared and priced for high volume sales.How do you put a price on the R&D necessary to keep coming up with such innovative products?
 I used to have the same attitude as you towards iRiver, but I bought an AK100ii (heavily discounted) to use as transport for my Hugo and it has performed flawlessly. Whilst the two companies may have completely different business models, it is good for all that they appear to be hugely successful.


----------



## Mython

Spoiler: Off-topic






uzi2 said:


> I used to have the same attitude as you towards iRiver, but I bought an AK100ii (heavily discounted) to use as transport for my Hugo and it has performed flawlessly. Whilst the two companies may have completely different business models, it is good for all that they appear to be hugely successful.


 
  
  
 iRiver could be *more* successful, and pay their R&D even faster, if they sold at sensible RRPs from the outset.


----------



## NaiveSound

audiobear said:


> Try 64 Ears ADEL A10s or A12s.  The ADEL technology is just amazing.  I am sitting here listening to Amber Rubarth's Sessions from the 17th Ward out of Audirvana on my MacBook Air to Mojo to the the A12s and I am having trouble concentrating on what I am writing.
> 
> It has forced me to turn my attention to making sure I have bit perfect copy's of all my CDs.
> 
> My spell checker turned "Rubarth" to "Rebirth" and it didn't want to take no for an answer when I changed it.




Wish I could, I bet the Mojo makes them sound amazing too, but they are way out of my $ range


----------



## sling5s

There are certain old (80's) CD's that have not been remastered like Dreamboat Annie by Heart, Alf by Alison Moyet, Get Nervous by Pat Benatar or 1984 by Eurythmics. I had to purchase a turntable (Project Debut Carbon) to listen to them in Vinyl format because the CD versions were unlistenable--flat, dull and details absolutely buried. 
  
 I tried them using my Marantz CD player as transport to the Mojo with HD800. I got to say, of all the Dacs I tried (Violectric V800, Audio gd Dac 19 and Schiit Bimby could not do it but...) the Mojo has done it. It's pleasantly listenable. It brings them to life and gives it dimensionality and digs enough to get the details at a satisfactory level.   
  
 Since the Mojo, I have sold my Project Debut Carbon turntable. It was kind of waste to have a turntable system just for a dozen unremastered 70's and 80's CD's that I loved. 
  
 So take out your unremastered CD's like Pros and Cons by Roger Waters and many others give them a listen though a CD transport and Mojo. 
 I find that CD transport through coaxial to Mojo digs deeper than iTunes and Amarra.


----------



## Whitigir

sling5s said:


> There are certain old (80's) CD's that have not been remastered like Dreamboat Annie by Heart, Alf by Alison Moyet, Get Nervous by Pat Benatar or 1984 by Eurythmics. I had to purchase a turntable (Project Debut Carbon) to listen to them in Vinyl format because the CD versions were unlistenable--flat, dull and details absolutely buried.
> 
> I tried them using my Marantz CD player as transport to the Mojo with HD800. I got to say, of all the Dacs I tried (Violectric V800, Audio gd Dac 19 and Schiit Bimby could not do it but...) the Mojo has done it. It's pleasantly listenable. It brings them to life and gives it dimensionality and digs enough to get the details at a satisfactory level.
> 
> ...




Here, the turn-table that can rip into DSD with one press 

http://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/audio-components/ps-hx500

Back to the Mojo, I wish there will be microSd reader add on available


----------



## masterpfa

naivesound said:


> Anyways mojo made them sound better Ober my note 5 and over dx80. But that's just mojo making it'd magic
> I have a question, does mojo need a *burn in * period like other things hifi?


 
 You brain might do..

 Rob Watt mentioned something about perceived burn in...


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways mojo made them sound better Ober my note 5 and over dx80. But that's just mojo making it'd magic
> ...


 
  
  
  


rob watts said:


> heartsmart said:
> 
> 
> > Is it my brain. Or is it that Mojo just gets better and better the longer I use it? This little gadget is really stunning.
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

ramblerboy said:


> hey guys,
> 
> does anyone use this dac/amp to power an audeze lcd 2 up without additional amps?
> are the lcd 2s easily driven by the mojo? or do we need need an additional amp?




I thought the LCD-2 sounded great straight from the Mojo. Plenty of power for the Audeze. My comments on the pairing are in my review.


----------



## Bengkia369

Best sound I heard so far is Chord Mojo with Final Audio Piano Forte VIII, the synergy is just perfect. Sounds even better than JH Angie, Sennheiser IE800 and other of my full sized headphones (Grado PS500, GS1000, MDR-Z7).


----------



## audi0nick128

Thinking about ways to broaden my mojo use. 
Is there a way to use mojo effectively in a car audio set up? Any suggestions for a car radio that would do the job? 
I am also interested in impressions on portable speakers like the riva turbo s. 

Cheers


----------



## Wyd4

naivesound said:


> Does the Mojo help *warm* the IE800?




I wouldn't necessarily say that but kinda yeah 

It brings out the best of them, much like it has every iem and most of the Headphones I have plugged into it.


----------



## joshk4

wyd4 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say that but kinda yeah
> 
> It brings out the best of them, much like it has every iem and most of the Headphones I have plugged into it.




You haven't done ie 800 justice until you hook it up to something special like the Mojo. 

Ie 800 + MOJO is bliss...


----------



## Bengkia369

joshk4 said:


> You haven't done ie 800 justice until you hook it up to something special like the Mojo.
> 
> Ie 800 + MOJO is bliss...




U mean like this?


----------



## joshk4

bengkia369 said:


> U mean like this?




Yes! Listening to it right now lying in my hotel bed, portable bliss is all I can say


----------



## joshk4

Oh and if it could make me not want to put it down for hours on end, I would think that it is engaging enough


----------



## lmfboy01

so quick question is the mojo better than onkyo balance out?


----------



## ken6217

Well I finally hooked my Mojo to my AK and Wow!. Very nice.


----------



## Ruggerio79

After a decade without a portable amp after losing my AE-1 in a car breakin,I got the mojo used at 450usd. Plugging it through my mac or Sony z5, the mojo has really given life to my senn ie800. Previously, I was using the ie800 direct through various phones and the sound was clear but too trebleish.It was definitely fatiguing. Through the mojo, the soundstage opened up plenty and does not seem fatiguing anymore.


----------



## salla45

I am constantly amazed at how engaging the mojo makes stuff sound, how much sense it's making of the music.
  
 I realise I have been shelving complex jam band and jazz albums "for later" for years because I knew there was something great hidden in there but it just didn't gel at the time. It's like it's the system that this music has been waiting for all these years.
  
 Currently listening to Derek Trucks, Roadsongs. Never liked it before really for not jammy enough for me, but now I am completely lost in the rhythms and musicianship. Fab!


----------



## San Man

xtr4 said:


> I own both the AK100 and AK120 and fill both slots with 128GB cards. Total songs in the device is around 8500. No lag or delay at all when browsing or playing EXCEPT when playing DSD files. Then browsing becomes slightly laggy and delayed. If you pause the track, everything is back to being smooth again.


 
 I have a 100mk2 on order and a cable meant for stacking port over port to the mojo, but the 100mk2 is now on backorder (hopefully comes in).  If I have to get a 120 (non- II), I would like to know if my cable would work with the 120 should the need arise.

 Would you mind seeing if the mini output ports on the 100 vs 120 line up please?    

 Very much appreciated!


----------



## masterpfa

bengkia369 said:


> Best sound I heard so far is Chord Mojo with Final Audio Piano Forte VIII, the synergy is just perfect. Sounds even better than JH Angie, Sennheiser IE800 and other of my full sized headphones (Grado PS500, GS1000, MDR-Z7).


 
 Just when I think it's safe
 You draw me back in! 
 Gimme Gimme, Gimme


----------



## xtr4

san man said:


> I have a 100mk2 on order and a cable meant for stacking port over port to the mojo, but the 100mk2 is now on backorder (hopefully comes in).  If I have to get a 120 (non- II), I would like to know if my cable would work with the 120 should the need arise.
> 
> Would you mind seeing if the mini output ports on the 100 vs 120 line up please?
> 
> Very much appreciated!


 
 Hi San Man,
  
 The 100 and 120 are identical from the top down. Only difference is the length (height), with the 120 only slight taller. Other than that, all other dimensions are exactly the same, width, thickness, ports and button placements, screen size.


----------



## San Man

xtr4 said:


> Hi San Man,
> 
> The 100 and 120 are identical from the top down. Only difference is the length (height), with the 120 only slight taller. Other than that, all other dimensions are exactly the same, width, thickness, ports and button placements, screen size.




Awesome, thanks for clarifying that! They "look" to be the same in pictures but you can be too certain. 

At least I have another option if my ak100mkii deal falls through


----------



## simonm

bengkia369 said:


> Best sound I heard so far is Chord Mojo with Final Audio Piano Forte VIII, the synergy is just perfect. Sounds even better than JH Angie, Sennheiser IE800 and other of my full sized headphones (Grado PS500, GS1000, MDR-Z7).


 
  
 Saw those in the shop today.  Very bling.  Pimp-est IEMs I think I've ever seen (in a good way).
  
 Quick question:  They don't look like they have silicone tips so how do they seal or does it not need a very tight seal?


----------



## masterpfa

simonm said:


> Quick question:  They don't look like they have silicone tips so how do they seal or does it not need a very tight seal?


 
 Been reading up on these, no tips, no seal


----------



## mscott58

masterpfa said:


> Been reading up on these, no tips, no seal




Yep. Due to this they are not really "on the go" IEMs as they risk falling out if you move too much. Also IMHO they're a bit of a unique/acquired taste, and weren't my cup of tea, but FAD does appear to sell a lot of them. Cheers


----------



## Bengkia369

mscott58 said:


> Yep. Due to this they are not really "on the go" IEMs as they risk falling out if you move too much. Also IMHO they're a bit of a unique/acquired taste, and weren't my cup of tea, but FAD does appear to sell a lot of them. Cheers




Definitely not as a portable. 
I using it mainly at home.


----------



## audi0nick128

I think we should rename this thread in IEM suggestions for mojo...


----------



## Bengkia369

audi0nick128 said:


> I think we should rename this thread in IEM suggestions for mojo...




Mojo is a legendary product but it still needs a iem to be a epic package. 
Mojo dun work on its own without any IEMs.


----------



## yoyorast10

Mojo or ifi micro idsd for desktop use?


----------



## Bengkia369

yoyorast10 said:


> Mojo or ifi micro idsd for desktop use?




Mojo is definitely a better choice.


----------



## uzi2

bengkia369 said:


> Mojo is a legendary product but it still needs a iem to be a epic package.
> Mojo dun work on its own without any IEMs.



It also won't work without a source, so DAPs, phones and computers are fair game too...as well as full size headphones and powered speakers.


----------



## davidmolliere

Out of curiosity, has anyone needed to send their Mojo for repair?
  
 I have asked for RMA due to the sudden low volume issue and my unit will ship next week back to Chord... gonna miss it!
  
 Thanks


----------



## simonm

No issues for me so far.  Haven't heard of that one.  From Paris it should be a quick turnaround?


----------



## davidmolliere

simonm said:


> No issues for me so far.  Haven't heard of that one.  From Paris it should be a quick turnaround?


 
  
 Nobody has heard that one apparently, it's like the amp has died and 440mW sound like 20mw at full power 
 Yep it will take more time for RMA and paperwork than the gear to travel back and forth and them to repair (I hope).


----------



## GreenBow

skyyyeman said:


> Stereophile rave review of Mojo
> 
> The latest (February, 2016) issue, received a few days ago, has a rave review of the Mojo by John Atkinson, editor. The review is not yet available online but should appear on the Stereophile.com site sometime this month. It’s also not yet been posted in this thread.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think this is an important post. It's because many people keep saying how the Mojo sound-stage is smaller than the Hugo. This is the first post I remember seeing that says the sound-stage is excellent. I know Hawaiibadboy mentioned the sound stage is narrower than generally or something like that, in his video review. It was all a bit unnerving. (No disrespect to anyone's opinions of course - just saying what I noticed through the thread.)


----------



## dpm78

davidmolliere said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone needed to send their Mojo for repair?
> 
> I have asked for RMA due to the sudden low volume issue and my unit will ship next week back to Chord... gonna miss it!
> 
> Thanks


 

 Unfortunately, mine has been RMAed since December, 4th due to loud hiss.
 I had to bring it back to where I purchased it.
 Hopefully, it will not be to long before coming I get it back. I have been in touch with the guys at CHORD, I will know more by the end of next week, because they are at the CES.
  
 Meanwhile, I had to use my OPPO HA-2, but I don't like it anymore. It is not a good match with all my AKG's headphones. Mojo drives them with much more authority.


----------



## bikutoru

*My wish came true.*
  
http://www.stereophile.com/content/graham-nash-tries-out-audeze-el-8-headphones-and-chord-mojo#Q3DJB7Zz2zi20dCD.97
  
  "Neil Young's 'A Man Needs a Maid' from the Harvest album" mentioned in that link - a perfect example of a very slight white noise 'build into' the recording.
  
 I've been called a troll here for saying that a good DACs and any DAC more expensive then ODAC should be audibly silent. Why? because my ODAC is silent and I had to return another expensive DAC that wasn't.
 I'm totally fine when a recording has that background hiss, but not a DAC. Sometimes it adds a character to it, I mean to a recording.
  
 After reading about it for about a month and having a badge of troll, I finally decided to take a plunge and order it. *Honestly, I wished all Rob Watts said about it to be true.* 
  
 I received my Mojo a week ago and with very heavy heart plugged it in......... and push the play button... - it was dead silent! Just as I'd would expect!!! no matter how few others would try to convince me that it was ok if it hissed.
  
 I've been enjoying it since every day. Is it 5 times better than ODAC? Audibly it is subjective, I think it is better, may be not 5 times, but better. It is definitely better in measurements.
 It makes me listen to things I usually do not listen very often - like classical piano or certain type of jazz. I hooked it up to my main system, that to my ears sounds fantastic, and good recordings started sounding as something I have never heard before, so may be it is 5 times better!
  
 It is a very special little box


----------



## Whitigir

Yupe, dead silent as much as a vacuum space . One main thing I have to tip my hat off toward Mojo. I wish Chord would come out with a portable DAP


----------



## uzi2

whitigir said:


> Yupe, dead silent as much as a vacuum space
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The one thing a Chord DAP would not require is a digital out...
 ...unless you wanted to use it as transport for Dave.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I've re-linked this once or twice, in the thread - Rob's perspective on perceived width of soundstage:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6390#post_12141342


----------



## Sound Eq

yoyorast10 said:


> Mojo or ifi micro idsd for desktop use?


 
 tough call as both are great


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> I've re-linked this once or twice, in the thread - Rob's perspective on perceived width of soundstage:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6390#post_12141342


 

 Yeah I read that ages ago. However I am not entirely convinced. However that doesn't mean I contradict what Rob Watts says, it just means I am not sure.
  
 Deep soundstages are not something exclusive to Chord. Wide soundstages don't have to mean not a deep soundstage.
  
 I have had a soundstage fill a room. It lost no width when I added the components that brought the soundstage forward. That was ages ago. However I did it again recently when I added a proper cable between DAC and active speakers. The soundstage came forward. It didn't lose any width. It's not perceived as narrower. It does however mean each instrument has a more clearly defined space.
  
 Neither was I disputing anything others had said in the thread including Rob, when I posted above. I was saying I was relieved to hear the Mojo has an excellent soundstage. Since others seemed to imply it's fractionally on the smaller side.


----------



## neuromancer

davidmolliere said:


> Nobody has heard that one apparently, it's like the amp has died and 440mW sound like 20mw at full power
> Yep it will take more time for RMA and paperwork than the gear to travel back and forth and them to repair (I hope).



We'll for what it's worth, my Mojo will not sync with any device now (ipad, ipad mini, note 4, opo). I've tried genuine cck for ipad and various USB cables as well as otg cable for phones. Has anyone else had this problem? It worked in the beginning and I was floored by its Sq but I usually had to try several times to finally get it to handshake......now there is no ability to get it to work no matter how many times I do it (with the proper order of connections btw). I'm hoping Moon Audio will be kind enough to exchange it.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I've re-linked this once or twice, in the thread - Rob's perspective on perceived width of soundstage:
> ...


 
  
  
 Yeah, fair enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Levels of crosstalk can also influence perceived soundstage width, and I wonder if some DAC-Amps have higher levels of crosstalk (either intentionally or unintentionally) than the Mojo, particularly in the amp stage, and particularly considering how minimalist the output section of Mojo is, in comparison to other DAC-Amps.
  
 No doubt many other possible influential factors, on perceived soundstage width, too.


----------



## Whitigir

mython said:


> Yeah, fair enough
> 
> Levels of crosstalk can also influence perceived soundstage width, and I wonder if some DAC-Amps have higher levels of crosstalk (either intentionally or unintentionally) than the Mojo, particularly in the amp stage, and particularly considering how minimalist the output section of Mojo is, in comparison to other DAC-Amps.
> 
> No doubt many other possible influential factors, on perceived soundstage width, too.




Sound science ! Lol...I agree about crosstalLk.....however I have the feeling that many people is using the "expectations" from "high-end" systems, devices, experiences to "expect" upon the "Mojo"...I don't think it is fair. I mean Mojo is already a Unicorn for it performance/price ratio.....


----------



## yoyorast10

whitigir said:


> I mean Mojo is already a Unicorn for it performance/price ratio.....


 
  
 what do you mean by this


----------



## Mython

yoyorast10 said:


> whitigir said:
> 
> 
> > I mean Mojo is already a Unicorn for it performance/price ratio.....
> ...


 
  
  
  
 It means it is very unusual to get so much performance for so little money - it is a rare thing, just like a unicorn is a rare thing (well, so rare that it's _non-existent_, in this realm, actually!)


----------



## Whitigir

I meant it is unbelievable for it performance at the price that it is MSRP on the market at this moment


----------



## canali

hope i can get some feedback, please.
  
 i'm looking at getting the chord mojo...both for my laptop,
 as well as attached to my nexus phone or an ipod touch 6 gen when on the road.
  
 prob is most daps/mp3 players dont' have wifi (and my main source is wifi streaming...imo this yr will be 
 very interesting for streaming as better bit rate transfers become the norm as the competition heats up and 
 streaming expands)....also have 450 itunes.
  
 thinking of getting the ipod touch 6 gen and hooking it up to a mojo for portable (and at home from laptop)
 enjoyment....*would the chord mojo enhance the sound of the ipod that much more, given a good pair of iems*
*or cans are used? does it stand up to an ak jr or the ''better'' quality daps when paired?*
  
 dont get me wrong: i'd _love _to get an ak jr, or sony (etc)...but they don't offer wifi..and the fiio x7 is too over rpriced
 right now (being new)...am sure daps/mp3 players will offer more wifi as streaming becomes more popular.
 only wish apple had come out with an audiophile grade ipod...now that would have been something.
  
 so for now i'd prob buy an ipod until more products come out...would it be worth it in your op (esp hooking up chord to it)
 my cans are sony 7550, iems vsonic gr07..also considering  adding the sony 7550 and/or etymotic er4pt


----------



## Whitigir

canali said:


> hope i can get some feedback.
> *ould the chord mojo enhance the sound of the ipod that much more?*




If that is your question, then yes..Mojo smokes iPod on sound quality. You can totally be getting your mind blown by Mojo from your laptop and Nexus coming from iPod


----------



## yoyorast10

mython said:


> It means it is very unusual to get so much performance for so little money - it is a rare thing, just like a unicorn is a rare thing (well, so rare that it's _non-existent_, in this realm, actually!)


 
  
 Well, guess I'll have to get it now..


----------



## yoyorast10

whitigir said:


> If that is your question, then yes..Mojo smokes iPod on sound quality. You can totally be getting your mind blown by Mojo from your laptop and Nexus coming from iPod


 
  
 How does it fare with the z7?


----------



## canali

whitigir said:


> If that is your question, then yes..Mojo smokes iPod on sound quality. You can totally be getting your mind blown by Mojo from your laptop and Nexus coming from iPod


 
 thanks...just edited it...more specifically would the ipod touch 6 generation, when paired with chord and good iems/cans,
 be on equal ground with one of the daps from sony or ak or basso, etc?


----------



## yoyorast10

Will I need to stack this for good performance with the HD650?


----------



## jarnopp

canali said:


> thanks...just edited it...more specifically would the ipod touch 6 generation, when paired with chord and good iems/cans,
> fare well enough to a dap from ibasso or fiix or ak  (jr)?




I use the iPhone 6s -> Mojo -> Vsonic GR07 as a portable solution and, while I thought the Vsonic sounded great out of the iPhone alone, the Mojo takes them to another level entirely. Other fans as well. 

People keep talking about the Mojo as a value FOR THE PRICE, but I feel the Mojo is simply first class at ANY PRICE, perhaps even besting the Hugo (older tech now). You might have to go to Dave or other rediculously high priced DACs to get the equivalent.


----------



## Whitigir

canali said:


> thanks...just edited it...more specifically would the ipod touch 6 generation, when paired with chord and good iems/cans,
> be on equal ground with one of the daps from sony or ak or basso, etc?




Your question is too vast On both objective and personal subjective...all I can tell you is that Mojo performance is like Twice the price that it actually is selling for at the moment. About beating any products ? I suggest you read more reviews and impressions on those that you want to compare...and conclude your own as it is better that way. The best yet is to hear it, audit it and then conclude it


----------



## pytter

canali said:


> thanks...just edited it...more specifically would the ipod touch 6 generation, when paired with chord and good iems/cans,
> be on equal ground with one of the daps from sony or ak or basso, etc?


 
  
 If I understand your question correctly, using the same cans/ iems and the Mojo (and the same resolution of music, etc), it should make no difference at all what DAP you use - the sound should be identical.  Which DAP you want to use will come down to what you already have, convenience, storage size and ease of use, and perhaps even looks!


----------



## equedadoii

hey,
  
 been a while since i've visited this thread; upwards of 500 replies since i last visited.
 has there been any chatter around a speaker setup via the mojo's line out function?
  
 i recall genalec, adam and others mentioned.
 kef's x300a appealed too, but the combination of price and size put me off.


----------



## martyn73

Hi, 
  
 Does anyone know if the left/right balance can be altered with the Mojo? I have slight hearing loss on my right side with tinnitus and can compensate for this using the accessibility options within my iPhone. However, as a DAC I understand that the Mojo takes over audio processing entirely and there doesn't appear to be anything in the manual to help.
  
 Assuming that problem can be fixed, I can't see a reason to keep my M1-HPAP amp. 
  
 Thanks,
  
  
 Mart


----------



## x RELIC x

martyn73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if the left/right balance can be altered with the Mojo? I have slight hearing loss on my right side with tinnitus and can compensate for this using the accessibility options within my iPhone. However, as a DAC I understand that the Mojo takes over audio processing entirely and there doesn't appear to be anything in the manual to help.
> 
> ...




No, you can't adjust anything on the Mojo besides volume. Your source gear should be where you adjust the balance.


----------



## purk

I had the mojo a





x relic x said:


> I had both at the same time and I can see how the reviewer thinks this way. I think the X7 is a great sounding device, but the Mojo is simply more technically superior in reproducing the music IMO. Better detail and more natural timbre from the Mojo. The X7 has a much wider, almost holographic soundstage, and is very detailed in its own right, just not as good as the Mojo.




I have the x7 and mojo side by side and the mojo is a much more superior device on all ranges of headphones. The mojo just falls a little short of a midrange desktop headamp and dac unit.


----------



## Angular Mo

All these dedicated DAPS connected to the Mojo surprise me; people still own music (CD rips or downloads) rather than license it from a streaming service and play the content in offline mode?


----------



## jarnopp

angular mo said:


> All these dedicated DAPS connected to the Mojo surprise me; people still own music (CD rips or downloads) rather than license it from a streaming service and play the content in offline mode?




Yes, in case of the Zombiepocalypse or I get stranded on a desert island without good cell service. Kind of old school that way, I guess.


----------



## Angular Mo

Tidal supports off-line mode.

The music is downloaded to my device.

I never stream.


----------



## Deftone

angular mo said:


> All these dedicated DAPS connected to the Mojo surprise me; people still own music (CD rips or downloads) rather than license it from a streaming service and play the content in offline mode?


 
 i love that i have a cd collection, physicality of it with the artwork/booklet and i know i own it and its feels awesome.
  
 if i buy digital download i feel like iv got nothing or that i am borrowing it from somone its never the same.


----------



## ade_hall

martyn73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if the left/right balance can be altered with the Mojo? I have slight hearing loss on my right side with tinnitus and can compensate for this using the accessibility options within my iPhone. However, as a DAC I understand that the Mojo takes over audio processing entirely and there doesn't appear to be anything in the manual to help.
> 
> ...




It appears any iPhone sound settings, eq, balance etc get passed through to the Mojo


----------



## purk

angular mo said:


> Tidal supports off-line mode.
> 
> The music is downloaded to my device.
> 
> I never stream.


 
 Plus some of us do own hi-rez files and I doubt that Tidal will stream that in a near distant future.


----------



## Whitigir

purk said:


> Plus some of us do own hi-rez files and I doubt that Tidal will stream that in a near distant future.




Yes, that I do . I love offline music


----------



## Angular Mo

Tidal is rumored to be getting ready for MQA.

At USD 20/month for redbook, I am loving it.

I just want a dedicated transport with a access to any App Store with the Tidal app; their web browser does not support offline content.


----------



## rwelles

equedadoii said:


> hey,
> 
> been a while since i've visited this thread; upwards of 500 replies since i last visited.
> has there been any chatter around a speaker setup via the mojo's line out function?
> ...


 

 You should consider the Emotiva powered speaker line. I have a pair of the Airmotiv 5s speakers. Current sale price is $280 (USD) and free shipping. For the price, they sound pretty amazing!!


----------



## dallan

bengkia369 said:


> Best sound I heard so far is Chord Mojo with Final Audio Piano Forte VIII, the synergy is just perfect. Sounds even better than JH Angie, Sennheiser IE800 and other of my full sized headphones (Grado PS500, GS1000, MDR-Z7).


 
 Yes, I find the Finals are very good with the Mojo. The fibass in particular. I've also tried them with the Pandora Hope Vl and the Lab1, all are good with that extra bit of warmth from the Mojo. Have yet to try the Heaven Vlll, they are warm for Final so I don't know how they will react. 
  
 Right now happily feeding Mojo into a V200 and listening to AT-W3000anv with a big smile while i wait to find out what will be done with the Hugo whose repair failed after under two weeks…..Chord is good though so I am sure they will make it right, its just under a year old.


----------



## dallan

greenbow said:


> I think this is an important post. It's because many people keep saying how the Mojo sound-stage is smaller than the Hugo. This is the first post I remember seeing that says the sound-stage is excellent. I know Hawaiibadboy mentioned the sound stage is narrower than generally or something like that, in his video review. It was all a bit unnerving. (No disrespect to anyone's opinions of course - just saying what I noticed through the thread.)


 

 Sounds like less soundstage to me, less openness and air than the Hugo. The Hugo sounds more like a very good desktop dac where as the Mojo sounds like an incredible portable dac. I really like the Mojo but to me it is not on the same level as the Hugo. Definitely Mojo is more ergonomic though and thus extremely useful. Don't want to offend anyone, it is a wonderful piece and i will have it for a long time, it probably will get more use than the Hugo too.


----------



## linzheng

Just want to share a few picture of the new leather pouch I got from Taobao, it was custom made.
 I


----------



## spook76

angular mo said:


> All these dedicated DAPS connected to the Mojo surprise me; people still own music (CD rips or downloads) rather than license it from a streaming service and play the content in offline mode?



I am surprised any true audiophile streams their music. You have absolutely no idea or control of the master to which you are listening. If you do not believe mastering matters, I weep.


----------



## canali

spook76 said:


> I am surprised any true audiophile streams their music. You have absolutely no idea or control of the master to which you are listening. If you do not believe mastering matters, I weep.


 
 well, then go ahead and weep...please define a true audiophile.
 and i don't believe i ever labelled myself as one, whatever that is.
 takes all shapes on this forum as per what one can afford and what one likes.
 trying to be be a true audiophile can also be a bit pretentious, too, let alone
 lead to an ongoing $$$serious ongoing outlay of cash for high end creme dela creme quality sound... all for that 10-20%.


----------



## spook76

canali said:


> then go ahead and weep...please define a true audiophile...
> takes all shapes on this forum as per what one can afford and what one likes.
> different strokes for different folks.



Easy answer. An audiophile understands the most important element is not the digital audio player, the amplifier, the DAC or the cables, it is the source music. You cannot make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. A dynamically compressed master will sound terrible no matter how much you you spend on the gear. It begins with the music and that is not debatable.


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> well, then go ahead and weep...please define a true audiophile.
> and i don't believe i ever labelled myself as one, whatever that is.
> takes all shapes on this forum as per what one can afford and what one likes.
> trying to be be a true audiophile can also be a bit pretentious, too, let alone
> *lead to an ongoing serious ongoing outlay of cash *for high end master sound...for that 10-20%.




And what does a paid subscription entail? :wink_face:

Either way, the Mojo allows the user a choice... No wrong decision here and the user isn't tied to just one method of music 'consumption'.


----------



## canali

sure i hear you...and if i'm happy with tidal or spotify premium, or
 what have you, and i find a mojo or whatever does improve
 the sound, and i'm happy, then i'm content...i'm no musician
 or some high brow trying to be something i'm not..i'm not analyzing music, i'm no qualified musical critic
 ..instead I am just trying to enjoy
 good quality sound...so put away the tissues: no need to '' weep ''
  
 will be interesting what meridian and MQA does in the next few yrs, however.


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> And what does a paid subscription entail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 sorry but i don't call $10/mo a 'serious outlay of cash...trialed tidal and spotify and apple music...now seeing which i like best.
 apple music is even supposed to increase the bitrate transfer this yr...have no doubt streaming has a bright future ahead of it
 as companies compete to offer better sound transfer.  i don't care to spend $20/album when, in many cases, 1/2 of the songs aren't worth their price.  i do have 450 itunes which i'd like to get some better transfers of via a dap or whatnot.


----------



## rechtkid

my friend says that cck isnt working anymore on ios 9,, is it true? coz i want to replace my android device with iphone 6s for Chord Mojo,, or any suggestion for connection cable for ip6s->Mojo,, thx


----------



## jarnopp

canali said:


> sure i hear you...and if i'm happy with tidal or spotify premium, or
> what have you, and i find a mojo or whatever does improve
> the sound, and i'm happy, then i'm content...i'm no musician
> or some high brow trying to be something i'm not, analyzing music...am just trying to enjoy
> ...




FWIW, I find Mojo to be magical on redbook and 256/320kbs mp3s. The theory was that those sampling rates should be good enough, and Mojo shows that with the right dac, maybe they are.


----------



## Angular Mo

How music is recorded, mixed, mastered matters to me... 

I don't look at Hi-Res and then decide what to listen to...

I look at the music I like, first.... then the format.

Though I mostly download to offline music I am "discovering."

(Do people only download or rip what they know and like?)

However, I won't change what I listen to because it is a Hi-Res download. If music I enjoy is available Hi-Res, I will consider it....

my reference CDs is Steely Dan's Aja, and only three-more worth the $$$$

There is also so much music out there I want to discover.

So, my goal is a portable transport with large storage, access to Tidal App Store... Android or iOS for off-line (in case I have no connectivity and Zombies attack) and to feed digital to my favorite DAC/Amp.... MOJO !

I so want the AK100ii, not if I am limited to my 700 CDs and 300 downloads.

I am humbly surprised few have considered this.


----------



## barbes

rechtkid said:


> my friend says that cck isnt working anymore on ios 9,, is it true? coz i want to replace my android device with iphone 6s for Chord Mojo,, or any suggestion for connection cable for ip6s->Mojo,, thx




No, CCK works fine with current iOS.


----------



## Koolpep

rechtkid said:


> my friend says that cck isnt working anymore on ios 9,, is it true? coz i want to replace my android device with iphone 6s for Chord Mojo,, or any suggestion for connection cable for ip6s->Mojo,, thx




It's working just fine.


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> sorry but i don't call $10/mo a 'serious outlay of cash...trialed tidal and spotify and apple music...now seeing which i like best.
> apple music is even supposed to increase the bitrate transfer this yr...have no doubt streaming has a bright future ahead of it
> as companies compete to offer better sound transfer.  i don't care to spend $20/album when, in many cases, 1/2 of the songs aren't worth their price.  i do have 450 itunes which i'd like to get some better transfers of via a dap or whatnot.




Hey, I wasn't saying anything is wrong with streaming. My point is that tolerance of other people's choices is what should be observed. FOR ME I don't want to subscribe to $20 per month (tidal high res) as that is more than I pay per month typically acquiring new music. Streaming is great IMO for music discovery, but I really want to chase that last 10% of quality in masters with little to no compression. Others don't. Whatever. My point is that with the Mojo individual CHOICE is easily available.


----------



## canali

I hear you...I've would never have listened to as much music as I have if it wasn't for tidal and Spotify, to be quite frank...to have owned all those songs would have been expensive imo cost comparatively (esp when you often have to buy the entire album)...and I don't care as much for owning...that might change...but for now I'm OK with it. And again I have no doubt premium sounding streaming services will only grow in the future, to get in the pockets of audiophiles of all stripes.


----------



## NaiveSound

The Mojo can power the hd 800 up? How is the synergy?


----------



## linzheng

Mojo powers HD800 no problem, but I personally prefer the combination of HD800 and WA7 better.


----------



## AudioBear

koolpep said:


> It's working just fine.


 

 Yes it works just fine when the Apple CCK isn't defective.  I bought one when I bought my Mojo and when I plugged it in I got a message that this device doesn't work with this iPhone. Then it worked for a few hours, then it went belly up.  I spent a day troubleshooting,and e-mailing to Chord and TTVJ.  The good news is they were right there trying to help me.  The bad news is Apple had to send me a replacement CCK.  A new user who got that message might think iOS9 wasn't supporting Mojo anymore.  I use the iPhone 6S and Mojo all the time, no problem.


----------



## San Man

rechtkid said:


> my friend says that cck isnt working anymore on ios 9,, is it true? coz i want to replace my android device with iphone 6s for Chord Mojo,, or any suggestion for connection cable for ip6s->Mojo,, thx


 
 9.2, no problems.


----------



## Koolpep

audiobear said:


> Yes it works just fine when the Apple CCK isn't defective.  I bought one when I bought my Mojo and when I plugged it in I got a message that this device doesn't work with this iPhone. Then it worked for a few hours, then it went belly up.  I spent a day troubleshooting,and e-mailing to Chord and TTVJ.  The good news is they were right there trying to help me.  The bad news is Apple had to send me a replacement CCK.  A new user who got that message might think iOS9 wasn't supporting Mojo anymore.  I use the iPhone 6S and Mojo all the time, no problem.


 

 Right, logically I am only talking about non-defective CCKs. Things break - when they break they don't work. Indeed a tough thing to trouble shoot but every electronic device has a rate of defective units out of the factory, unfortunately. Usually Apple's is pretty low but it can happen.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## salla45

angular mo said:


> All these dedicated DAPS connected to the Mojo surprise me; people still own music (CD rips or downloads) rather than license it from a streaming service and play the content in offline mode?


 
 95% of my listening is done via FLAC/DSD's. I have a tidal subscription also, which is fine, and useful for background listening or quick listens to new stuff. Many reasons to listen to offline via DAP or PC including:
  
 1) Don't like  interface, ergonomics, aesthetics of phone for music listening
 2) Don't like interruptions of phone
 3) Don't like the drop outs experienced as soon as I start using the internet for anything but music listening (and be at the mercy of internet speed)
 4) Don't like the interference of phone signal
 5) Like the ability to "own" music
 6) Like the ability to classify and organise my music how I want to; its also a nostalgia thing, collection of rips of cd's going back to 1980's!
 7) Like the ability to chase after specific masters and enjoy differences between mutiple masters of my choosing
 8) Like the ability to have my collection with me when I go abroad
 9) Like the physical buttons on the DAP, makes blind use possible and very useful (eg when driving, or walking and the device is in a pocket)
  
 And ref the offline mode for Tidal, it's only available to portable devices as far as I know and 128gb or even 200gb doesn't go far these days.
  
 These are just the "quick reasons" off the top of my head.


----------



## rechtkid

barbes said:


> No, CCK works fine with current iOS.


 
  
  


koolpep said:


> It's working just fine.


 
  
  


san man said:


> 9.2, no problems.


 
  
  


koolpep said:


> Right, logically I am only talking about non-defective CCKs. Things break - when they break they don't work. Indeed a tough thing to trouble shoot but every electronic device has a rate of defective units out of the factory, unfortunately. Usually Apple's is pretty low but it can happen.
> 
> Cheers,
> K


 
  
 i will bring my mojo to the apple shop to test the cck,,
  
 thanks for the answer,, cheers


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

moved


----------



## music4mhell

This thread is growing so fast :O


----------



## masterpfa

martyn73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if the left/right balance can be altered with the Mojo? I have slight hearing loss on my right side with tinnitus and can compensate for this using the accessibility options within my iPhone.
> Mart



Depends on the playback method you are using, if for example you are using an Android phone I know it is possible in the UAPP app, I have not used Onkyo extensively enough to say if this is the same or even if the iOS app has that feature.



angular mo said:


> All these dedicated DAPS connected to the Mojo surprise me; people still own music (CD rips or downloads) rather than license it from a streaming service and play the content in offline mode?



I find streaming services great for discovery of new music. I'm waiting for development of MQA before jumping in full time. I have used Tidal HiFi on a trial and reasonably impressed, but still the final decision is yet to be made especially as you never own the music.


----------



## AudioBear

I have not figured out if Onkyo HF has a balance control-- I don't see one. The equalizer does work.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I had seen that Mojo is about the same size as an X5II. Is there any easy way to strap them together?


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> I had seen that Mojo is about the same size as an X5II. Is there any easy way to strap them together?




This is what it looks like with the first gen X5 stacking kit (pics from earlier in this thread). You can grab the FiiO stacking kit for the X5ii to stack in a similar fashion. The biggest pain is the shared coaxial out on the X5ii that requires a custom cable to be made.





You can purchase a coaxial cable to connect the X5ii from someplace like Moon Audio, or contact a Head Fi member like derGabe (in Germany) to make one for you if he's still willing to make one (he's done a few).


----------



## oldmate

dobrescu george said:


> I had seen that Mojo is about the same size as an X5II. Is there any easy way to strap them together?


 
 This stuff looks promising;
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Sewell-Direct-AirStick-Microsuction-250mmx300mm/dp/B00ITX9OU2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452501234&sr=8-1&keywords=micro+suction+tape
  

  
 Look mum - no straps!!


----------



## Dobrescu George

x relic x said:


> This is what it looks like with the first gen X5 stacking kit (pics from earlier in this thread). You can grab the FiiO stacking kit for the X5ii to stack in a similar fashion. The biggest pain is the shared coaxial out on the X5ii that requires a custom cable to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That looks like a Thick situation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Well, if it looks like that, I am better off purchasing a sidebad, and strap a long special coaux for this thing, then use a special designed solution, because holding something so thick in my hand will be a no-solution for now. Well, it all boils to how good it sounds in the end, because for portability and other concerns I can fiind a solution. 
  
 (Why did I think it would have been a little slimmer?)
  
 Also, because I just started reading reviews and so on, what is the hardest to drive thing that mojo was able to drive? I mean, does it drive HD650? or is able to even drive HD800? (sorry if I am repeating questions, but going through the entire thread takes a while..)


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> That looks like a Thick situation  . Well, if it looks like that, I am better off purchasing a sidebad, and strap a long special coaux for this thing, then use a special designed solution, because holding something so thick in my hand will be a no-solution for now. Well, it all boils to how good it sounds in the end, because for portability and other concerns I can fiind a solution.
> 
> (Why did I think it would have been a little slimmer?)
> 
> Also, because I just started reading reviews and so on, what is the hardest to drive thing that mojo was able to drive? I mean, does it drive HD650? or is able to even drive HD800? (sorry if I am repeating questions, but going through the entire thread takes a while..)




A quick search of the thread for HD800 or HD650 would reveal that many users are quite happy with the Mojo driving the HD800 and HD650. This little DAC outputs some serious voltage and has been measured very well.


----------



## LouisLoh

With the two 3.5mm outs, do I get volume matching when I insert two headphones with different sensitivities and impedances?


----------



## yoyorast10

Will it sound good with sensitive IEMs or headphones?


----------



## masterpfa

louisloh said:


> With the two 3.5mm outs, do I get volume matching when I insert two headphones with different sensitivities and impedances?


 
 No. Each HP will operate at their own levels. So for example if having IEM's and HD800 connected, at level that suit the IEM's you would not hear much on the HD800's or worse if you were to listen at levels acceptable on the HD800's you would probably do serious damage if you tried to use the IEM's
  
 Quote:


yoyorast10 said:


> Will it sound good with sensitive IEMs or headphones?



  
 IMO yes.


----------



## LouisLoh

masterpfa said:


> No. Each HP will operate at their own levels. So for example if having IEM's and HD800 connected, at level that suit the IEM's you would not hear much on the HD800's or worse if you were to listen at levels acceptable on the HD800's you would probably do serious damage if you tried to use the IEM's


 
  
  
 Thanks. Is there any workaround so that another person with different headphones can enjoy output from the same Mojo at the same time as I am, with volume matching?


----------



## uzi2

louisloh said:


> Thanks. Is there any workaround so that another person with different headphones can enjoy output from the same Mojo at the same time as I am, with volume matching?


 

 You would need a volume control (variable inline resistor) on the cable with the most efficient headphone.


----------



## lurk

linzheng said:


> Just want to share a few picture of the new leather pouch I got from Taobao, it was custom made.
> I



Looks like the input jacks side got a few jacks blocked by the case (like the official case for hugo)


----------



## Whitigir

Damn...couldn't believe how much I was :caught" by Mojo "black-ness" in the back ground ...I miss it, wish there is other dap out there that offer this kind of blackness


----------



## linzheng

It is custom made, you can make it without the flap(tight fit) or the flap blocking the 2 USB ports. I personally don't need coaxial and optical hence the way it is.
 It's only $30, you can always buy a few different designs in case you change transport in the future.


----------



## Angular Mo

salla45 said:


> 95% of my listening is done via FLAC/DSD's. I have a tidal subscription also, which is fine, and useful for background listening or quick listens to new stuff. Many reasons to listen to offline via DAP or PC including:
> 
> 1) Don't like  interface, ergonomics, aesthetics of phone for music listening
> 
> ...


----------



## simonm

jarnopp said:


> FWIW, I find Mojo to be magical on redbook and 256/320kbs mp3s. The theory was that those sampling rates should be good enough, and Mojo shows that with the right dac, maybe they are


 
  
 There's some merit in this.  Mojo is able to wring every last drop of quality out of whatever it's given and the results I've found with iTunes AAC are pretty good, better even than lossless with a ****tier DAC.  Of course, that doesn't mean I'm happy with compressed music when I can get CD or even higher quality for the same price or less (as is often the case).
  
 Obsessive audiophiles want the best.


----------



## stevemiddie

Mojo brings out the best of David Bowie.
  
 RIP David.  Love forever


----------



## Reignfire

Is it perfectly safe to use Samsung's Adaptive Fast Charger (up to 2.0A) in charging Mojo? Any *official* advise from Chord?


----------



## ken6217

angular mo said:


> Tidal is rumored to be getting ready for MQA.
> 
> At USD 20/month for redbook, I am loving it.
> 
> I just want a dedicated transport with a access to any App Store with the Tidal app; their web browser does not support offline content.


 

 $16.00 month if you prepay 6 months. The sound quality is excellent.


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes so long as it is a PSU for USB, the current can be as large as you like, it just needs to be 1A or more.
  
 Rob


----------



## Dobrescu George

simonm said:


> There's some merit in this.  Mojo is able to wring every last drop of quality out of whatever it's given and the results I've found with iTunes AAC are pretty good, better even than lossless with a ****tier DAC.  Of course, that doesn't mean I'm happy with compressed music when I can get CD or even higher quality for the same price or less (as is often the case).
> 
> Obsessive audiophiles want the best.


 
 Of course, Mojo + mp3 at 320 will sound better than FLAC + a bad dac/amp of the same song. 
  
 I will still use lossless versions of everything I am able to fiind in lossless (some music is exceptionally hard to fiind)


----------



## howdy

rob watts said:


> Yes so long as it is a PSU for USB, the current can be as large as you like, it just needs to be 1A or more.
> 
> Rob


 

 can someone use the VOOC rapid charger from the Oppo HA2 for the Mojo? I assuming yes from your statement.


----------



## ChordElectronics

Although CES has now come to an end, we had a lot of fun. One of our top moments was when Graham Nash entered the room and listened to Mojo. His words were 'I was in the studio with Neil Young when he recorded this... Now I'm back in the room'.​  ​ Stereophile covers this excellent moment with a dedicated article: http://www.stereophile.com/content/graham-nash-tries-out-audeze-el-8-headphones-and-chord-mojo#4LIvyd3bP0sspyI0.97​  ​ ​


----------



## betula

Hi guys,
 How much the sound improves/differs through the Mojo with different sources? Is there any noticeable difference for example between Fiio X3ii and iBasso DX80 listening with Mojo? Any insights? Thanks!


----------



## Ike1985

betula said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How much the sound improves/differs through the Mojo with different sources? Is there any noticeable difference for example between Fiio X3ii and iBasso DX80 listening with Mojo? Any insights? Thanks!




If sources are transmitting bit perfect there is no difference.


----------



## AndrewH13

dobrescu george said:


> That looks like a Thick situation  . Well, if it looks like that, I am better off purchasing a sidebad, and strap a long special coaux for this thing, then use a special designed solution, because holding something so thick in my hand will be a no-solution for now. Well, it all boils to how good it sounds in the end, because for portability and other concerns I can fiind a solution.
> 
> (Why did I think it would have been a little slimmer?)
> 
> Also, because I just started reading reviews and so on, what is the hardest to drive thing that mojo was able to drive? I mean, does it drive HD650? or is able to even drive HD800? (sorry if I am repeating questions, but going through the entire thread takes a while..)




Hi George, we meet in another thread! I have used Mojo in exactly same way as Hugo with my HD800. Certainly no lack of volume. Others may like a fuller sound but that's another story. The slight extra warmth of Mojo may indeed be a benefit as HD 800s are airy enough, the main advantage of Hugo over Mojo. But talking small margins here.


----------



## AndrewH13

chordelectronics said:


> Although CES has now come to an end, we had a lot of fun. One of our top moments was when Graham Nash entered the room and listened to Mojo. His words were 'I was in the studio with Neil Young when he recorded this... Now I'm back in the room'.​
> Stereophile covers this excellent moment with a dedicated article: http://www.stereophile.com/content/graham-nash-tries-out-audeze-el-8-headphones-and-chord-mojo#4LIvyd3bP0sspyI0.97​
> 
> ​




Best advert and summing up of Mojo possible. Music is what it's all about and re-creation of the recording. Something that occasionally  gets forgotten. Congrats.


----------



## betula

ike1985 said:


> If sources are transmitting bit perfect there is no difference.


 
 That is what logic says. But I heard obvious difference between Fiio X3 and X3ii using the same external amp.

 Is there anyone, who actually tried X3ii and DX80 with Mojo and can confirm, they sound identical? thx


----------



## Dobrescu George

betula said:


> That is what logic says. But I heard obvious difference between Fiio X3 and X3ii using the same external amp.
> 
> Is there anyone, who actually tried X3ii and DX80 with Mojo and can confirm, they sound identical? thx


 
 X3 and X3II had different DACs inside. DACs do sound different. You were not using X3 and X3II as transports but as DACs, you were passing already decoded signal in shape of current, while with using mojo as a DAC+AMP, you would be passing data stream, which is basically the same (it has a threshold, under which the data is zero and above it is one, so no differences in signal. But there can be battery power variation, current variation, interference EMI, and other types, digital noise (some data can get badly damage, devices asks for data again, data gets repeated, the process is slower than enough, data gets damaged, resulting in jitter and digital noise.) (I can write a few pages on how data is transmitted through cables, but the short story is that there is data, and a verification package, if data received is not good, package is asked again). 
  
 About how different can two data sources sound, it would depend. Basically, they should be very close, almost un-hear-able differences, but I will not be amazed to know that two different transports do sound different. 
  
 The real side is that all transports will vary in sound, based on many factors, but not as much as DACs and AMPs do, maybe transports will vary as much as different cables do, or a little more, but much less than DACs and AMPs do. Cables do make a difference, but not a major one either, my opinions are best served with a huge grain of salt. 
  
  
  
  
  


andrewh13 said:


> Hi George, we meet in another thread! I have used Mojo in exactly same way as Hugo with my HD800. Certainly no lack of volume. Others may like a fuller sound but that's another story. The slight extra warmth of Mojo may indeed be a benefit as HD 800s are airy enough, the main advantage of Hugo over Mojo. But talking small margins here.


 
  
  
 I guess that being in this hobby, Mojo is like that one thing that I cannot miss, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 I got wondering, when I was testing Hugo, there was some hiss, especially with overly sensitive IEMs, like IE8 from Sennheiser. I remember people using a small plug that would add 64OHM of resistance or so to filter the noise. I got curious if anyone who already has Mojo experienced this, and if there is a filter still needed. (For those who did not hear hiss with Hugo, do not answer this, it was slight, and some people will not hear it at all. For some even Fiio X5 first generation was silent. I do use a few over-sensitive IEMs sometimes, and I did hear hiss with my 64 ohm Ultrasone dj one pro).


----------



## AndrewH13

dobrescu george said:


> I got wondering, when I was testing Hugo, there was some hiss, especially with overly sensitive IEMs, like IE8 from Sennheiser. I remember people using a small plug that would add 64OHM of resistance or so to filter the noise. I got curious if anyone who already has Mojo experienced this, and if there is a filter still needed. (For those who did not hear hiss with Hugo, do not answer this, it was slight, and some people will not hear it at all. For some even Fiio X5 first generation was silent. I do use a few over-sensitive IEMs sometimes, and I did hear hiss with my 64 ohm Ultrasone dj one pro).


 
  
 With Hugo and Shure 846s I could hear a tiny hiss when music silent if I really looked for it. BUt coming from hissy noisy LPs, its not something I was ever concerned about. Noticed none with Mojo though, believe it has been said, near silent for majority of people.


----------



## AndrewH13

dobrescu george said:


> I guess that being in this hobby, Mojo is like that one thing that I cannot miss, eh?


 
  
 I never considered I needed a Hugo or any other external amp/DAC for my ie800s until the Head-Fi meet at Cambridge UK last year. I was trying Grados and HD800 and needed a Hugo added to my DAP to drive them.
  
 I then just thought, try the ie800s in my pocket. I was sold! I had intended buying headphones but left the meet with a Hugo purchase. Mojo is very close, your ie800s deserve it


----------



## betula

I have checked the recommendations in post 3 regarding optical cables, (toslink-3.5mm) but there is nothing cheaper than $69-100. Is it really impossible to buy a cable like this cheaper (and shorter than 0.5m)?


----------



## ecwl

> I got wondering, when I was testing Hugo, there was some hiss, especially with overly sensitive IEMs, like IE8 from Sennheiser. I remember people using a small plug that would add 64OHM of resistance or so to filter the noise. I got curious if anyone who already has Mojo experienced this, and if there is a filter still needed. (For those who did not hear hiss with Hugo, do not answer this, it was slight, and some people will not hear it at all. For some even Fiio X5 first generation was silent. I do use a few over-sensitive IEMs sometimes, and I did hear hiss with my 64 ohm Ultrasone dj one pro).


 
 I use my Mojo with my iphone 6S or with Toslink sources and with my RHA MA750 (Sens: 100dB) and there's definitely no hiss. But then IE8 is like 125dB so hard to say but probably not. Using Mojo with my laptop is different as it doesn't sound as good probably because my laptop is sending polluted ground and RF noise into the USB but even with that, I don't think I heard hiss, it just didn't sound as good but still way better most than other DACs


----------



## mscott58

betula said:


> I have checked the recommendations in post 3 regarding optical cables, (toslink-3.5mm) but there is nothing cheaper than $69-100. Is it really impossible to buy a cable like this cheaper (and shorter than 0.5m)?




Too short and it's hard to bend and/or bending will risk hurting the cable. Making custom cables is challenging both in making tight radius bends as well as lining up the jacks in the correct orientation. Unlike 3.5mm plugs, standard Toslinks only line up in one direction due to the squarish connector plug that goes into the Mojo. All of that makes them more expensive as it takes more time and expertise. Cheers


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

betula said:


> I have checked the recommendations in post 3 regarding optical cables, (toslink-3.5mm) but there is nothing cheaper than $69-100. Is it really impossible to buy a cable like this cheaper (and shorter than 0.5m)?


 
  This one's 0.3m. It may not do 24/192 (probably caps at 24/96).
  
@Mython could you add this to Post #3?
 Quote:


mathi8vadhanan said:


> Found this on eBay. Disclaimer: I don't have/use this.
> There are not a lot of short toslink cables out there, unless you go custom route.


----------



## yoyorast10

the difference between sq of the mojo and x3ii aren't that big?


----------



## Whitigir

yoyorast10 said:


> the difference between sq of the mojo and x3ii aren't that big?




Say what ?....if somebody say so...I think he is in the wrong hobby ? Or need an audiologist check up


----------



## mscott58

George - As far as I know there's no packet verification when transmitting audio signals from a transport to a DAC like there is with traditional digital data transmission. It's a live, one way stream - there's no error correction or resend requests or such. That's one reason why sources and cables do make a difference in this type of USB use in audio application as compared to TCP/IP, etc. Happy to be corrected but that's how I've always understood it. Cheers


----------



## mscott58

whitigir said:


> Say what ?....if somebody say so...I think he is in the wrong hobby ? Or need an audiologist check up




Big difference IMHO.


----------



## Mython

mathi8vadhanan said:


> @Mython could you add this to Post #3?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 When someone has actually purchased it and _confirmed_ that it functions correctly, I'll be happy to.
  
 TBH, it's still 30cm long (much longer than it appears, at first glance, in the above photograph), so it's not that ideal, anyway...


----------



## masterpfa

andrewh13 said:


> Best advert and summing up of Mojo possible. *Music is what it's all about and re-creation of the recording. Something that occasionally  gets forgotten*. Congrats.


 
 Exactly (nuff said!)


----------



## San Man

I ordered mine from sysconcepts last week. $75 or so including shipping, but it's custom made and much more ergonomical than a long pre-made cable, especially when stacking and making portability a concern_(IMO)


----------



## mscott58

san man said:


> I ordered mine from sysconcepts last week. $75 or so including shipping, but it's custom made and much more ergonomical than a long pre-made cable, especially when stacking and making portability a concern_(IMO)




Agree, and they do good work. I'd recommend the 5mm version as its more rugged (if you're a road warrior). Cheers


----------



## San Man

mscott58 said:


> Agree, and they do good work. I'd recommend the 5mm version as its more rugged (if you're a road warrior). Cheers


 
 That's the one I ordered, and it's actually cheaper too!   My AK will be here tomorrow, woot!


----------



## mscott58

san man said:


> That's the one I ordered, and it's actually cheaper too!   My AK will be here tomorrow, woot!


 
 Sweet. Yeah, it's cheaper because the 2.2mm version is the 5mm that they cut the outer shielding layer off of, so the smaller version takes more work. Having owned both I feel the bit of extra bulkiness of the 5mm version is worth the ruggedness. YMMV of course. Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

yoyorast10 said:


> the difference between sq of the mojo and x3ii aren't that big?


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


>


 
  
  
_Why so....?     _


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> _Why so....?    _




:blink:


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > _Why so....?    _


 
  
_Why so..[serious]..?_


----------



## bikutoru

yoyorast10 said:


> the difference between sq of the mojo and x3ii aren't that big?


 

 If the files you listen to are 128Kbs mp3 - YES!


----------



## music4mhell

Guys, now i want to buy a pair of headphone for my Mojo.
  
 I have Sennheiser HD650 and Audeze EL-8 in my mind.
  
 Will you please suggest which one i should go for ?


----------



## elnero

music4mhell said:


> Guys, now i want to buy a pair of headphone for my Mojo.
> 
> I have Sennheiser HD650 and Audeze EL-8 in my mind.
> 
> Will you please suggest which one i should go for ?


 
  
 AudioQuest NightHawk


----------



## music4mhell

elnero said:


> AudioQuest NightHawk


 
 It's not available in India, so i have to skip it


----------



## Daniel Patino

I am considering the Mojo for use mainly as a USB DAC connected to my laptop. How does the battery behave when fully charged and the device is working at the same time that the charging USB is connected? Does it keep draining the battery and charging it at the same time or does it bypass the battery and function from the power received via USB?

 Also, what life expectancy would this battery have? Would it be easily replaceable by the user?


----------



## music4mhell

It won


daniel patino said:


> I am considering the Mojo for use mainly as a USB DAC connected to my laptop. How does the battery behave when fully charged and the device is working at the same time that the charging USB is connected? Does it keep draining the battery and charging it at the same time or does it bypass the battery and function from the power received via USB?
> 
> Also, what life expectancy would this battery have? Would it be easily replaceable by the user?


 
 It won't by pass, mojo takes power only from Battery.
 According to John Frank, Life expectancy of Battery in Mojo is around 10/15 Years.
 And yes, it's easily replaceable.


----------



## Daniel Patino

Great news! Thanks a lot!


----------



## jarnopp

jarnopp said:


> I ordered this one at under half e price. It's shipped so I'll report back after I receive it.
> 
> http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main


 

 I received the Taobao lightning-micro-USB cable today.  Tested briefly and it is working on iOS 9.2 with iPhone 6S and Mojo.  So, for $45 including shipping and about 2 weeks total time, not bad if it continues to work.  Again, this will be an ultra-portable solution for flights/airplane mode listening.  Generally, I prefer a longer micro-USB cable with the CCK as it lets me keep the Mojo further away form the phone and allows easier movement/control of the phone.


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> It won
> It won't by pass, mojo takes power only from Battery.
> According to John Frank, Life expectancy of Battery in Mojo is around 10/15 Years.
> *And yes, it's easily replaceable. *




Chord has stated that they will replace the battery if necessary, but user replaceable is another thing. They strongly suggest to only go through Chord channels for battery replacement.

Edit: Read this.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6600#post_12150328


----------



## wongzuohan

jarnopp said:


> I received the Taobao lightning-micro-USB cable today.  Tested briefly and it is working on iOS 9.2 with iPhone 6S and Mojo.  So, for $45 including shipping and about 2 weeks total time, not bad if it continues to work.  Again, this will be an ultra-portable solution for flights/airplane mode listening.  Generally, I prefer a longer micro-USB cable with the CCK as it lets me keep the Mojo further away form the phone and allows easier movement/control of the phone.


 

 Holy **** that is a life saver, gonna get one now


----------



## rechtkid

jarnopp said:


> I received the Taobao lightning-micro-USB cable today.  Tested briefly and it is working on iOS 9.2 with iPhone 6S and Mojo.  So, for $45 including shipping and about 2 weeks total time, not bad if it continues to work.  Again, this will be an ultra-portable solution for flights/airplane mode listening.  Generally, I prefer a longer micro-USB cable with the CCK as it lets me keep the Mojo further away form the phone and allows easier movement/control of the phone.


 
  
 is there any difference in SQ between via cck and via Taobao lightning-micro-USB cable? im still waiting for that cable from taobao too.


----------



## betula

Could someone recommend a cable making company in the U.K. please?


----------



## x RELIC x

betula said:


> Could someone recommend a cable making company in the U.K. please?




http://www.custom-cable.co.uk

http://www.chord.co.uk/products/


----------



## omastic

I have been using the Onkyo HF player on my Xperia Z3 for a while now. With screen turned off, there are stutters and small delays in playback. It happens once in a while every few mins. Initially I put the blame on the USB cable but recently I have received another higher quality cable and the issue still remains.
  
 Today I tried the USB Pro Player and it seems like there are no stutters with the screen on sleep. Unfortunately I haven't been able to test for long enough but so far no stuttering at all. I am thinking of making the switch even though I much prefer Onkyo's interface.
  
 Has anyone experienced a similar issue using the Onkyo app? And also are there any other better choices compared to the above mentioned apps?


----------



## koziakauzu

omastic said:


> I have been using the Onkyo HF player on my Xperia Z3 for a while now. With screen turned off, there are stutters and small delays in playback. It happens once in a while every few mins. Initially I put the blame on the USB cable but recently I have received another higher quality cable and the issue still remains.
> 
> Today I tried the USB Pro Player and it seems like there are no stutters with the screen on sleep. Unfortunately I haven't been able to test for long enough but so far no stuttering at all. I am thinking of making the switch even though I much prefer Onkyo's interface.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a similar issue using the Onkyo app? And also are there any other better choices compared to the above mentioned apps?




Are you using the stamina mode?


----------



## omastic

koziakauzu said:


> Are you using the stamina mode?


 
 Stamina mode is disabled.


----------



## henriks

betula said:


> Could someone recommend a cable making company in the U.K. please?




http://www.designacable.com

Nottingham UK


----------



## masterpfa

omastic said:


> I have been using the Onkyo HF player on my Xperia Z3 for a while now. With screen turned off, there are stutters and small delays in playback. It happens once in a while every few mins. Initially I put the blame on the USB cable but recently I have received another higher quality cable and the issue still remains.
> 
> Today I tried the USB Pro Player and it seems like there are no stutters with the screen on sleep. Unfortunately I haven't been able to test for long enough but so far no stuttering at all. I am thinking of making the switch even though I much prefer Onkyo's interface.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a similar issue using the Onkyo app? And also are there any other better choices compared to the above mentioned apps?


 
 Note quite the reply you are looking for, but I am using UAPP and do not experience any problems screen on or off, but usability is determined by the power of your phone especially if looking to play Native DSD etc. I have never regretted my choice having tried Onkyo several times. But individuals user experiences, I know do differ, but my player of choice. YMMV

 Probably others who have used ONKYO HF can answer you actual question in more detail.


----------



## NZtechfreak

UAPP is a better app than the Onkyo one where USB audio is concerned on Android, in my experience.


----------



## Whitigir

I tried Onkyo app with mojo. It only stutter when up converting. The bad thing is that up converting is standard, just go into setting and don't up convert it, just turn the option off


----------



## Dobrescu George

mscott58 said:


> George - As far as I know there's no packet verification when transmitting audio signals from a transport to a DAC like there is with traditional digital data transmission. It's a live, one way stream - there's no error correction or resend requests or such. That's one reason why sources and cables do make a difference in this type of USB use in audio application as compared to TCP/IP, etc. Happy to be corrected but that's how I've always understood it. Cheers


 
 Wow. I never thought that data transmitted to USB DACs will not ask for packet verification. 
  
 It seems that it is true and handshake packets are different in USB when used in Isochronus transfers. Because audio is supposed to be in real time, they do not verify packet integrity, so data can be lost along the cable, or worse, or interference. I was not aware of that, thanks for pointing it out. In fact, I always believed that all usb work the same. Also, with USB 2.0 and 3.0 out (over 10mb/s or bulk data possible) why was this never changed to everything-bulk-transfer?
  
 When used in BULK, USB connections will not take latency into account, and will verify files for integrity, each packet gets a handshake for verification, and data rate is not taken into account. 
  
 In this situation, it seems simple to me, how it should be done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The company who builds a USB DAC should use a large buffer RAM inside the DAC, to store the file (like 256mb) , transfer the file using BULK connection, then use Interrupt transfers to communicate with the software which does the decoding, to ensure something like changing the song, or seek in file. This should work wonders, and then cables would not matter any more. The downside would be that something like a Fiio X5II, which does not output BULK but rather co-aux data stream would not be able to serve as a source for files, and only devices which can transfer files would be able to be used. 
  
 [ / RANT! / Why the heck did co-aux ever started to be used if it was flawed from the design? I mean, really, come on, data is lost in the process, like it or not. Why not send the files in Bulk instead of Isochronus, and use pointers for other file operations? That is just messed up. This will be hard to clean later, opening the market for overpriced audiophile cables /End of Rant/ ]
  
 You know, actually, if a company really cared, would implement the ideea stated above, but most will not, because implementing that would mean that transport will not make a difference, and cables will not make a difference. Come on.I was better not knowing this and dreaming that everything was perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 But now, for real, I can make a few things in my software to make sure that data is never lost, so much work to be done, and so much things to make listening to music better.  Yet software takes a lot of time to write, and I can see why big companies with lots of software development have a lot going on for them.


----------



## rkt31

hi, sorry it is very difficult to check the complete thread, can anybody please tell about the polarity of 2 pole 3.5mm pin for coaxial input of mojo ? i want to feed from fiiox3 2nd gen and i already have the pin out diagram of trrs connector for fiio x3 2nd gen. thanks !


----------



## GreenBow

daniel patino said:


> I am considering the Mojo for use mainly as a USB DAC connected to my laptop. How does the battery behave when fully charged and the device is working at the same time that the charging USB is connected? Does it keep draining the battery and charging it at the same time or does it bypass the battery and function from the power received via USB?
> 
> Also, what life expectancy would this battery have? Would it be easily replaceable by the user?


 
  


music4mhell said:


> It won
> It won't by pass, mojo takes power only from Battery.
> According to John Frank, Life expectancy of Battery in Mojo is around 10/15 Years.
> And yes, it's easily replaceable.


 
  
 The Mojo does not only take power from the battery.
  
 If plugged in and charging the Mojo takes power from the charger to both play music and charge. If the battery is full, the charging circuit swithces off, until the battery level drops 0.2V from full. If the Mojo is plugged in, the battery full and playing music, power is drawn from the charger to play music.
  
 Read the third post. I guess the link to Rob Watts's explanation of this is linked there.


----------



## adobotj

I'm using ak100ii to mojo and found out that it can only play up to 24 / 96 using toslink. Since I have a generic toslink (1.5m) that is too long, I decided to shorten it using my very limited skill and try to see if it will work. 

And to my surprise, not only did it work, but now it plays 24/192 and most surprisingly, it now plays up to DSD 5.6MHz!!!    

DSD 5.6MHz (note the color of the power button)


DSD 2.8MHz 


24/192kHz


I'm just used a cheap 'generic' toslink cable  


Of course the ak100ii uses DoP but to be able to play higher than 24/92 over toslink... is beyond my expectations for a spontaneous DIY cable project


----------



## x RELIC x

adobotj said:


> I'm using ak100ii to mojo and found out that it can only play up to 24 / 96 using toslink. Since I have a generic toslink (1.5m) that is too long, I decided to shorten it using my very limited skill and try to see if it will work.
> 
> And to my surprise, not only did it work, but now it plays 24/192 and most surprisingly, it now plays up to DSD 5.6MHz!!!
> 
> ...




Sorry but DSD is white. The Mojo is displaying 176kHz PCM (cyan colour) converted from DSD to PCM by the AK100ii. 

Still, very impressive for DIY on the optical cable! Congrats! 

Edit: Believe me, nothing wrong with PCM on the Mojo!


----------



## adobotj

x relic x said:


> Sorry but DSD is white. The Mojo is displaying 176kHz PCM (cyan colour) converted from DSD to PCM by the AK100ii.
> 
> Still, very impressive for DIY on the optical cable! Congrats!
> 
> Edit: Believe me, nothing wrong with PCM on the Mojo!




Yup, that's right! Thank @Relic! I was just ecstatic that I can now play music files from my ak100ii higher than 24/96  but yes, since ak uses DoP, the dsd files are converted to pcm. But still, it's so good. Ak to mojo to rhapsodio rti2 is a match made in (my) heaven!


----------



## koziakauzu

omastic said:


> Stamina mode is disabled.



I have similar issues with my old Z1 reconverted into mojo transport.
I got rid of the problem I think, by letting the onkyo HF player upsampling the files.


----------



## mscott58

George, there are some DACs that use the buffer approach you describe, like the PSAudio Wave DAC if I remember correctly. Cheers


----------



## Maus

Has anyone had the chance to compare mojo to vali 2? Are they on equal ground?


----------



## Ike1985

Can someone whose using one of the sheathed RF shielded USB cables such as the qed reference comment on if they remove all RF/EMI? Please specify your source and proximity of source as well.


----------



## jarnopp

rechtkid said:


> is there any difference in SQ between via cck and via Taobao lightning-micro-USB cable? im still waiting for that cable from taobao too.




I honestly haven't given it more than 2 minutes listen, but barring phone interference, I tend to believe there wouldn't be.


----------



## rmullins08

maus said:


> Has anyone had the chance to compare mojo to vali 2? Are they on equal ground?


 
  
 One's an amp and one is a dac/amp.  Can't really compare them


----------



## Ike1985

Onkyo is OK but it doeant load cover art ~70% of the time and none of the mp3's I transfer via iTunes appear in the app.


----------



## masterpfa

adobotj said:


> I'm using ak100ii to mojo and found out that it can only play up to 24 / 96 using toslink. Since I have a generic toslink (1.5m) that is too long, I decided to shorten it using my very limited skill and try to see if it will work.
> 
> And to my surprise, not only did it work, but now it plays 24/192


 
 OK here's my order
 2.2CM with 90 degree bend at both ends could you also coverit in Red sheathing?





 Very impressed for a DIY project


----------



## mscott58

AK100II just landed on Massdrop! $480 going down to $460 if they get a whopping 4 people. Could be a good pairing with the Mojo. Cheers


----------



## masterpfa

mscott58 said:


> AK100II just landed on Massdrop! $480 going down to $460 if they get a whopping 4 people. Could be a good pairing with the Mojo. Cheers


 
 Great find
 What is the general consensus on Massdrop has anyone had any dealings with them in the past, Good or Bad?

 Could make a great pairing with the Mojo for someone.


----------



## joshuachew

masterpfa said:


> Great find
> 
> What is the general consensus on Massdrop has anyone had any dealings with them in the past, Good or Bad?
> 
> ...


Bought quite some stuff from them. Audio wise, a TH900. And I must say, can't complain.


----------



## adobotj

mscott58 said:


> AK100II just landed on Massdrop! $480 going down to $460 if they get a whopping 4 people. Could be a good pairing with the Mojo. Cheers




They are excellent pair. Except for the size. The ak100ii is a bit taller than th mojo. 



masterpfa said:


> Great find
> 
> What is the general consensus on Massdrop has anyone had any dealings with them in the past, Good or Bad?
> 
> ...




I ordered ZY cable for hd800 on massdrop before. Excellent dealing with them. They provide you with updates every step of the way. But you need to be patient on the delivery because they compile everything first at their warehouse before sending them out for shipment. Around 2-3 weeks (depends on the volume) after the drop has closed. If you can wait then it's a very good deal


----------



## adobotj

masterpfa said:


> OK here's my order
> 
> 2.2CM with 90 degree bend at both ends could you also coverit in Red sheathing?
> 
> ...




Hahaha! Thanks man! I just can't wait for shipping and don't want to spend that much for a short toslink cable so I made my own


----------



## masterpfa

adobotj said:


> They are excellent pair. Except for the size. The ak100ii is a bit taller than th mojo.
> I ordered ZY cable for hd800 on massdrop before. Excellent dealing with them. They provide you with updates every step of the way. But you need to be patient on the delivery because they compile everything first at their warehouse before sending them out for shipment. Around 2-3 weeks (depends on the volume) after the drop has closed. If you can wait then it's a very good deal


 
 I'm a sucker for a good deal and at $479 dollars this is a steal.
 Whether or not I need one is another matter (as I draw myself away but still looking back) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a AK100 mkII already that matches for size, my Mojo, I have also pledged on the Echobox recent campaign and that DAP should be arriving at around April, so I don't need this DAP at all do I?
  
 (with an eye still on the Onkyo DP-X1)


----------



## Torq

masterpfa said:


> I'm a sucker for a good deal and at $479 dollars this is a steal.
> Whether or not I need one is another matter (as I draw myself away but still looking back)
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Unless you want to use it directly as a DAP or outboard DAC with a computer, there's not a lot of point to it beyond the improved UX performance.
  
 Also, you'd give up a microSD slot, so if you're storage constrained it's a step backwards and, having heard the pairings in person, you don't gain anything SQ wise over the AK100mkII going through the Mojo.


----------



## Dobrescu George

mscott58 said:


> AK100II just landed on Massdrop! $480 going down to $460 if they get a whopping 4 people. Could be a good pairing with the Mojo. Cheers


 
  
 Is that a real deal? I mean... less than 4.16%? It was extremely expensive to begin with, so I would expect a drop in price to look like at least 30-40% off.


----------



## mscott58

dobrescu george said:


> Is that a real deal? I mean... less than 4.16%? It was extremely expensive to begin with, so I would expect a drop in price to look like at least 30-40% off.


 
 Ah, sorry. The drop starts at $480 and then goes down to $460 with enough purchasers. When I wrote the original post there was only one person who bought. Now it's up to 35 already!
  
 The MSRP is $899, which is still what most people sell it for, but you can find it for the mid-$700's without looking too far (and probably lower if you really look). However, $460 is a good deal IMO. So the 4.16% is not the key number, it's the 49% off the MSRP. 

 Cheers


----------



## Dobrescu George

mscott58 said:


> Ah, sorry. The drop starts at $480 and then goes down to $460 with enough purchasers. When I wrote the original post there was only one person who bought. Now it's up to 35 already!
> 
> The MSRP is $899, which is still what most people sell it for, but you can find it for the mid-$700's without looking too far (and probably lower if you really look). However, $460 is a good deal IMO. So the 4.16% is not the key number, it's the 49% off the MSRP.
> 
> Cheers


 
 Ah'
  
 Then it all makes sense


----------



## joshuachew

dobrescu george said:


> Ah'
> 
> Then it all makes sense



For them to make your money over at massdrop, its gotta make sense.


----------



## Earbones

Disappointing to hear that the Mojo presents hiss with highly sensitive IEMs like the Shure SE846.
  
 I listen to cans and IEMs equally, and while I'm definitely loving this new golden age of positively microscopic DAC/amp solutions that sound huge, I'm confused as to why so many of them skew towards driving big cans rather than inky backgrounds for IEMs.
  
 Bottom line, when I sit down to exercise my neck beneath a set of LCD3s, I don't need or want a DAC/amp with a credit-card sized footprint that delivers "95 percent of the sound" of a full size solution. I'm committing to wearing some large, heavy cans, I'll plug them into something large and heavy, and enjoy 100% of the sound. Who are these people traveling with heavy, power-hungry (read: usually open) cans that need tiny devices?
  
 However there are a ton of audiophiles with high-end IEMs that would like a tiny device designed for IEMs, with an inky black background and zero hiss. I get that manufactures are impressed with themselves that they can get that much juice out of something so tiny, but that feature is really a niche feature without a niche. It would be much more useful to refine them for IEMs...


----------



## sling5s

omastic said:


> I have been using the Onkyo HF player on my Xperia Z3 for a while now. With screen turned off, there are stutters and small delays in playback. It happens once in a while every few mins. Initially I put the blame on the USB cable but recently I have received another higher quality cable and the issue still remains.
> 
> Today I tried the USB Pro Player and it seems like there are no stutters with the screen on sleep. Unfortunately I haven't been able to test for long enough but so far no stuttering at all. I am thinking of making the switch even though I much prefer Onkyo's interface.
> 
> Has anyone experienced a similar issue using the Onkyo app? And also are there any other better choices compared to the above mentioned apps?



Kaisertone, Neutron


----------



## koziakauzu

earbones said:


> Disappointing to hear that the Mojo presents hiss with highly sensitive IEMs like the Shure SE846.
> 
> I listen to cans and IEMs equally, and while I'm definitely loving this new golden age of positively microscopic DAC/amp solutions that sound huge, I'm confused as to why so many of them skew towards driving big cans rather than inky backgrounds for IEMs.
> 
> ...




What, I can't hear any hiss at all...
Mojo + se846 + ak100mk2 / Xperia z1


----------



## masterpfa

torq said:


> Unless you want to use it directly as a DAP or outboard DAC with a computer, there's not a lot of point to it beyond the improved UX performance.
> 
> Also, you'd give up a microSD slot, so if you're storage constrained it's a step backwards and, having heard the pairings in person, you don't gain anything SQ wise over the AK100mkII going through the Mojo.


 
 I know (just kidding with my comments) would be a good deal considering the price of some AK100 (MKI and MKII) I have seen in the UK for £350-£450 which equates to $500-$650
  
 Edit Any DAP added to my collection would need to be a decent stand alone device, so these are not being considered *just *for pairing with the Mojo but as having the option to be used in their own right, otherwise a Fiio X1 would have probably met my needs
  


omastic said:


> Has anyone experienced a similar issue using the Onkyo app? And also are there any other better choices compared to the above mentioned apps?


 
 UAPP my weapon of choice, I tried both Neutron and Onkyo HF did not like either but YMMV
  
*EDIT:* Forgot to add UAPP have great support too usually answering almost instantly to emails etc on issues if any you may have.


----------



## Light - Man

koziakauzu said:


> What, *I can't hear any hiss at all.*..
> Mojo + se846 + ak100mk2 / Xperia z1


 
 Have you had your ears dewaxed recently - if not perhaps buy yourself a pet snake or 2.


----------



## Reignfire

Is it normal? the track plays (not paused) but gets "muted" (because Mojo's light turns off indicating no connection) whenever Note 5 is being charged via wireless fast charger, but resumes its normal operations quickly as soon as you took out the phone from it's charging state.

 I'm using USB Audio Player Pro app, Note 5 connected to Mojo via USB.


----------



## masterpfa

reignfire said:


> Is it normal? the track plays (not paused) but gets "muted" (because Mojo's light turns off indicating no connection) whenever Note 5 is being charged via wireless fast charger, but resumes its normal operations quickly as soon as you took out the phone from it's charging state.
> 
> I'm using USB Audio Player Pro app, Note 5 connected to Mojo via USB.


 
 Could be Samsung set of instructions for the phone, for example to shut down USB during charging or something of that nature


----------



## Dobrescu George

light - man said:


> Have you had your ears dewaxed recently - if not perhaps buy yourself a pet snake or 2.


 
 So.. how much hiss actually is there?


----------



## gavinfabl

Received my coaxial cable from @derGabe today. Was posted on 8th Jan. Took 4 days to arrive. Cable looks excellent and sounds fab too.


----------



## mscott58

earbones said:


> Disappointing to hear that the Mojo presents hiss with highly sensitive IEMs like the Shure SE846.
> 
> I listen to cans and IEMs equally, and while I'm definitely loving this new golden age of positively microscopic DAC/amp solutions that sound huge, I'm confused as to why so many of them skew towards driving big cans rather than inky backgrounds for IEMs.
> 
> ...


 
 Haven't had any such issues with my Noble K10's.


----------



## betula

What desktop amp would you say has got the same or similar sq to Mojo?


----------



## bflat

chordelectronics said:


> Although CES has now come to an end, we had a lot of fun. One of our top moments was when Graham Nash entered the room and listened to Mojo. His words were 'I was in the studio with Neil Young when he recorded this... Now I'm back in the room'.​  ​ Stereophile covers this excellent moment with a dedicated article: http://www.stereophile.com/content/graham-nash-tries-out-audeze-el-8-headphones-and-chord-mojo#4LIvyd3bP0sspyI0.97​  ​ ​


 

 What if the memory was.....
  
 NEEEEIIIIILLLLLL GET IN TUUUUUNEE AND GET IN RHYTHM!!!!!!!!OMG I HATE YOU AND WANT TO PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND FOR THE LAST TIME STOP SAYING 'hey, hey, my, my' EVERY TIME I CORRECT YOUR LYRICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE YOU FALL DOWN A WELL AND DROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyyyeman

koziakauzu said:


> What, I can't hear any hiss at all...
> Mojo + se846 + ak100mk2 / Xperia z1


 
 No hiss with my Mojo + SE846.  None, nada, zilch


----------



## dgcrane

skyyyeman said:


> No hiss with my Mojo + SE846.  None, nada, zilch



 


I am listening to this combo right this very second and not an ounce of hiss.... AK120 with Sysconcepts optical cable > Mojo > SE846


----------



## zeddun

Mojo sounds great with my AKG K3003i using a Moon Audio Black Dragon USB cable and PC/Mac or adding the Apple CCK to stream Tidal via my iPhone 6s or iPad Air.


----------



## Ike1985

No hiss w/16 ohm ADEL a12's.


----------



## Torq

dgcrane said:


> skyyyeman said:
> 
> 
> > No hiss with my Mojo + SE846.  None, nada, zilch
> ...


 
  
 As Rob Watts has commented previously, there is hiss present with the SE846 ... at a very low level (3uv or ~24dB as I recall).  Many people simply won't hear it, some people's hearing is more sensitive and will.  It's at an incredibly low level, but if your hearing is sensitive enough its there.
  
 It's MUCH lower in level than, say, an RSA Intruder though.


----------



## Dobrescu George

torq said:


> As Rob Watts has commented previously, there is hiss present with the SE846 ... at a very low level (3uv or ~24dB as I recall).  Many people simply won't hear it, some people's hearing is more sensitive and will.  It's at an incredibly low level, but if your hearing is sensitive enough its there.
> 
> It's MUCH lower in level than, say, an RSA Intruder though.


 
 This is why I was curious mostly compared to Hugo, because something similar was stated about Hugo by some people, and I could definitely hear the hiss with Hugo, though music sounded much cleaner and dynamic than on all DAC/AMPs compared to it. There still was some hiss, for me.


----------



## dgcrane

torq said:


> As Rob Watts has commented previously, there is hiss present with the SE846 ... at a very low level (3uv or ~24dB as I recall).  Many people simply won't hear it, some people's hearing is more sensitive and will.  It's at an incredibly low level, but if your hearing is sensitive enough its there.
> 
> It's MUCH lower in level than, say, an RSA Intruder though.



 


The benefit to getting old I guess


----------



## spook76

ike1985 said:


> Onkyo is OK but it doeant load cover art ~70% of the time and none of the mp3's I transfer via iTunes appear in the app.




I had the same problem with cover art but my friend and iTunes guru, bflat taught me. Double click on the album in iTunes scroll down to "Get Info". Then click on "Artwork" and double click on the album art displayed and click on "Delete Artwork". After that, click on "Add Artwork" and add a previously downloaded JPEG of the proper album art and click "OK". A bit cumbersome but that should solve your problem of the album artwork.


----------



## rmullins08

How long did it take for people to get shipping confirmations from Moon-Audio?  Ordered mine Sunday night but haven't heard yet.


----------



## jonnymooshoo

Hey so I'm using the mojo on my Macbook Pro and I can't seem to get any audio through soundcloud streaming. Do you know why?
  
 When I change the volume I hear the clicks through the headphones but on song playback I hear nothing. I play a track on itunes and it's fine. What's going on?


----------



## Maus

rmullins08 said:


> One's an amp and one is a dac/amp.  Can't really compare them


 
 Well it goes without saying that I was talking about the amplifier bit of the Mojo compared to Vali 2...
 Let's say that we are using the Mojo's line out combined with Vali 2, how much of an improvement would this be? and for the purpose of this comparison, let's say we are using it to power the HD800 or TH X00.


----------



## pytter

jarnopp said:


> I received the Taobao lightning-micro-USB cable today.  Tested briefly and it is working on iOS 9.2 with iPhone 6S and Mojo.  So, for $45 including shipping and about 2 weeks total time, not bad if it continues to work.  Again, this will be an ultra-portable solution for flights/airplane mode listening.  Generally, I prefer a longer micro-USB cable with the CCK as it lets me keep the Mojo further away form the phone and allows easier movement/control of the phone.




According to the Chord website Q&A you need the CCK for Hugo, are you saying that for th Mojo there is no need for the CCK if you get a micro-sub to lightening cable? Or does the Taobao have some special trick up its sleeve?


----------



## jarnopp

pytter said:


> According to the Chord website Q&A you need the CCK for Hugo, are you saying that for th Mojo there is no need for the CCK if you get a micro-sub to lightening cable? Or does the Taobao have some special trick up its sleeve?




This cable, and some others (Lavricables?) have an included chip or something that duplicates the CCK function. Yes. It works without the CCK.

Edit: UPDATE: Literally as soon as I posted that, this cable cutout. Unplugging and plugging it back in restored it. It has happened again since. So, wanted you all to be aware. This is a known hazard with non-MfI licensed cables. If anyone else has experience with this one or others, p,ease post. 

Also, had been listening to answer the sound question: on airplane mode, I cannot detect any difference between this cable and the cable that came with Mojo/CCK combination.


----------



## x RELIC x

maus said:


> Well it goes without saying that I was talking about the amplifier bit of the Mojo compared to Vali 2...
> Let's say that we are using the Mojo's line out combined with Vali 2, how much of an improvement would this be? and for the purpose of this comparison, let's say we are using it to power the HD800 or TH X00.




If going by specs the Mojo will be much better with much less distortion, adding the Vali to the mix will only add distortion. If going by sound signature preference the Vali or the Mojo will be a personal choice. For your information the Mojo doesn't really have a seperate amp (you can read the Mojo FAQ to find out more) so no worries about double amping if connecting both. For powering the HD800 many users have reported that the Mojo powers and pairs with the HD800 well.


----------



## San Man

rmullins08 said:


> How long did it take for people to get shipping confirmations from Moon-Audio?  Ordered mine Sunday night but haven't heard yet.


 
 Ordered it on the 2nd, confirmation on the 4th, got it on the 6th.


----------



## pytter

jarnopp said:


> This cable, and some others (Lavricables?) have an included chip or something that duplicates the CCK function. Yes. It works without the CCK.




Thanks - that is very helpful. A much tidier solution than using the CCK!


----------



## jarnopp

pytter said:


> Thanks - that is very helpful. A much tidier solution than using the CCK!




See my edited update above!


----------



## Maus

x relic x said:


> If going by specs the Mojo will be much better with much less distortion, adding the Vali to the mix will only add distortion. If going by sound signature preference the Vali or the Mojo will be a personal choice. For your information the Mojo doesn't really have a seperate amp (you can read the Mojo FAQ to find out more) so no worries about double amping if connecting both. For powering the HD800 many users have reported that the Mojo powers and pairs with the HD800 well.


 
  
 Cheers for the response .


----------



## AudioBear

ike1985 said:


> No hiss w/16 ohm ADEL a12's.


 

 +1
  
 Of course I have to add "relative to what?"  I have slightly rolled off HF hearing.  The more sensitive your hearing is a HF and the more sensitive the transducer is at HF, the more likely you are to hear hiss.  Ergo, some of us think Hugo has no hiss, others think it does.  The only way to know is by comparison to another transducer using the same source and electronics, set at exactly the same voltage output.  When I said I heard no hiss, I really said nothing useful to anyone else.  Maybe at best it means it's not a hiss all of us would hear on most transducers.  Mojo passes that test.


----------



## Whitigir

What exactly is the hiss ? Rattle snake hiss ? I did not hear any hissing at all, but black background that is haunting me lol


----------



## deividi

I received my mojo today and I'm loving how much it improves the SQ over the Dragonfly v1.2.
  
 The only thing that is a bit worrying is that I can also hear a hissing sound when charging... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It isn't very loud but it's audible if you listen closely. I tried switching different cables, tried USB 2 and USB 3 ports on my laptop and also straight from the wall socket. I also noticed that it happens only when the mojo is powered off.
  
 It would be nice to know whether this is a "real" defect and impacts other functionalities of the device as well...


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone else have a dx80 that can compare SQ with the Mojo? I'm curious as to how others compare it


----------



## omastic

masterpfa said:


> UAPP my weapon of choice, I tried both Neutron and Onkyo HF did not like either but YMMV
> 
> *EDIT:* Forgot to add UAPP have great support too usually answering almost instantly to emails etc on issues if any you may have.


 
 UAPP is what I have been using since yesterday. No stuttering or playback glitches till now where as with the Onkyo app the stuttering was quite persistent and annoying. I am guessing it has something to do with the USB driver used. 
  
 User interface took a while to get used to , but so far quite liking it apart from one small problem - when I randomly choose a track to play the first 0.5s or maybe even the first 1s will be skipped. This is a minor concern, really, and mostly unnoticeable in day to day use.


----------



## xtr4

With regards to the hiss, this is what I hear when source is connected to a powered Mojo without music playing. IEM is Earwerkz Supra. YMMV

AK100 to Mojo - someone slowly blowing very very lightly into your ear and you can feel a very slight breeze. Noticeable if you focus on it
AK100 to ALORX MK3B - someone trying to coerce a child to pee by going "Shhhhhhhh". Doesn't matter if you focus or not, it's like you're in the toilet with them. 


Hope this helps


----------



## Whitigir

Sheesh....I never encountered this kind of child pissing trick hissing sound as "pppppsssshhhh....pppppsssshhhh" before....lucky me roflmao. Thanks for the description


----------



## jarnopp

deividi said:


> I received my mojo today and I'm loving how much it improves the SQ over the Dragonfly v1.2.
> 
> The only thing that is a bit worrying is that I can also hear a hissing sound when charging...   It isn't very loud but it's audible if you listen closely. I tried switching different cables, tried USB 2 and USB 3 ports on my laptop and also straight from the wall socket. I also noticed that it happens only when the mojo is powered off.
> 
> It would be nice to know whether this is a "real" defect and impacts other functionalities of the device as well... :confused_face_2:




Not a defect. Read the FAQ linked from the 3rd post. And enjoy!


----------



## deividi

jarnopp said:


> Not a defect. Read the FAQ linked from the 3rd post. And enjoy!


 
 Thanks for the response. I actually read the FAQ and I think it said that this "issue" shouldn't arise when charging via laptop. I think I'll try another laptop when I get a chance..
  
 p.s. maybe got a bit too carried away with mojo today/yesterday as it is 6am now and have to get up at 8..


----------



## Mimouille

For rig ideas: AK100 Mk2 Limited Edition Sapphire Blue in Aiuto Metal Bumper Case > Sysconcept optical > Mojo > RSD 2.98 4 wire > Rhapsodio Solar


----------



## x RELIC x

mimouille said:


> For rig ideas: [COLOR=141823]AK100 Mk2 Limited Edition Sapphire Blue in Aiuto Metal Bumper Case > Sysconcept optical > Mojo > RSD 2.98 4 wire > Rhapsodio Solar[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice Mimouille! What are you using to attach? Dual Lock?

Liking the bumper for a super clean look.


----------



## Mimouille

x relic x said:


> Very nice @Mimouille! What are you using to attach? Dual Lock?
> 
> Liking the bumper for a super clean look.


 
 Thanks. It feels a bit more protected. 3M Dual Lock Low Profile.


----------



## mscott58

mimouille said:


> For rig ideas: AK100 Mk2 Limited Edition Sapphire Blue in Aiuto Metal Bumper Case > Sysconcept optical > Mojo > RSD 2.98 4 wire > Rhapsodio Solar


 
 Nice case! Did you get that from iRiver or one of the other sellers. Looks a bit pricey at $99. Cheers


----------



## SearchOfSub

dobrescu george said:


> This is why I was curious mostly compared to Hugo, because something similar was stated about Hugo by some people, and I could definitely hear the hiss with Hugo, though music sounded much cleaner and dynamic than on all DAC/AMPs compared to it. There still was some hiss, for me.




My Hugo does did hiss with iems but no hiss at all when used with speakers.


----------



## zambz

Hey guys, my Mojo gets really really hot when used as a desktop amp with power plugged in.  It has been connected to power, I originally let it charge and then I have had it plugged into power consistently for the last few weeks since buying it.  I read in the thread that this unit is safe up until 150 degrees, which I'm hoping is indeed the case, but right now, the unit is about as hot as holding a mug with boiling water in it, it's almost a tad too hot to touch.
  
 Is this something I should be worried about?  It does have me concerned to be honest :')


----------



## Deftone

spook76 said:


> I am surprised any true audiophile streams their music. You have absolutely no idea or control of the master to which you are listening. If you do not believe mastering matters, I weep.


 
 +1  its all in the master baby. forget a 64bit 7943khz music file if the master is schiit. the better master would mow it down even at 320kps.


----------



## Mimouille

mscott58 said:


> Nice case! Did you get that from iRiver or one of the other sellers. Looks a bit pricey at $99. Cheers


30$ on taobao.


----------



## Deftone

music4mhell said:


> Guys, now i want to buy a pair of headphone for my Mojo.
> 
> I have Sennheiser HD650 and Audeze EL-8 in my mind.
> 
> Will you please suggest which one i should go for ?


 
  
 IMHO, El8 - thin, cold, fatiguing, very detailed, harsh.
           650 - warm, cohesive, detailed, beautiful tone, lush.


----------



## x RELIC x

zambz said:


> Hey guys, my Mojo gets really really hot when used as a desktop amp with power plugged in.  It has been connected to power, I originally let it charge and then I have had it plugged into power consistently for the last few weeks since buying it.  I read in the thread that this unit is safe up until 150 degrees, which I'm hoping is indeed the case, but right now, the unit is about as hot as holding a mug with boiling water in it, it's almost a tad too hot to touch.
> 
> Is this something I should be worried about?  It does have me concerned to be honest :')




From my experience with other devices like an iPod classic and laptops (not the Mojo), you shouldn't leave a lithium battery plugged in for weeks at a time. It will reduce the overall life of the battery and is very stressful. Not talking about overcharging here. It's like constantly revving your car engine to the red line while in park. 

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries



> _"Besides selecting the best-suited voltage thresholds for a given application, a regular Li-ion should not remain at the high-voltage ceiling of 4.20V/cell for an extended time. When fully charged, remove the battery and allow to voltage to revert to a more natural level. This is like relaxing the muscles after strenuous exercise. Although a properly functioning Li-ion charger will terminate charge when the battery is full, some chargers apply a topping charge if the battery terminal voltage drops to a given level. (See BU-409: Charging Lithium-ion)"_




My suggestion would be to charge it and let it run down and then plug it in when needed, perhaps at the yellow battery indicator. This will help the thermals from being constantly high and also be less stressful as there is no memory effect on Lithium batteries, meaning short multiple charges aren't harmful. You can't be using it 24/7 so let it rest a little. Chord has said the battery on the Mojo will 'top up' to 8.4V when the voltage gets to 8.2V.

Edit: I just want to be clear that this is not my experience with the Mojo but with a few other devices. Chord has said it's fine to run while plugged in and the thermal protection is more than adequate to prevent overheating. I'm just cautious now with all my battery powered devices.... Once bitten twice shy and all that.


----------



## Nikonkit

The DX80 pairs nicely with Mojo to my ears using Shure SE846 via coaxial and optical links improving in all aspects of SQ comparing to being on its own. The Mojo added space and details but I heard the Onkyo DP1 feeding usb into the Mojo and the improvement over what the DX80 can deliver is very noticable, it is a class act. If you have the chance try that to see how much better the Mojo can be via usb.


----------



## Reignfire

x relic x said:


> From my experience with other devices like an iPod classic and laptops (not the Mojo), you shouldn't leave a lithium battery plugged in for weeks at a time. It will reduce the overall life of the battery and is very stressful. Not talking about overcharging here. It's like constantly revving your car engine to the red line while in park.
> 
> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
> My suggestion would be to charge it and let it run down and then plug it in when needed, perhaps at the yellow battery indicator. This will help the thermals from being constantly high and also be less stressful as there is no memory effect on Lithium batteries, meaning short multiple charges aren't harmful. You can't be using it 24/7 so let it rest a little. Chord has said the battery on the Mojo will 'top up' to 8.4V when the voltage gets to 8.2V.
> ...




Or follow the classic 40:80 Rule for lithium batteries...charge it when the battery indicator shows 40% and stop at 80% to maintain the optimum health of your gadgets' batteries.


----------



## rechtkid

jarnopp said:


> This cable, and some others (Lavricables?) have an included chip or something that duplicates the CCK function. Yes. It works without the CCK.
> 
> Edit: UPDATE: Literally as soon as I posted that, this cable cutout. Unplugging and plugging it back in restored it. It has happened again since. So, wanted you all to be aware. This is a known hazard with non-MfI licensed cables. If anyone else has experience with this one or others, p,ease post.
> 
> Also, had been listening to answer the sound question: on airplane mode, I cannot detect any difference between this cable and the cable that came with Mojo/CCK combination.


 
  
 what do yoiu mean about restored it? the cable  didnt work after you unplug it? is it happen when the first time you unplugged it?


----------



## x RELIC x

reignfire said:


> Or follow the classic 40:80 Rule for lithium batteries...charge it when the battery indicator shows 40% and stop at 80% to maintain the optimum health of your gadgets' batteries.




Yup. It's covered in the link I posted. :wink_face:


----------



## NaiveSound

nikonkit said:


> The DX80 pairs nicely with Mojo to my ears using Shure SE846 via coaxial and optical links improving in all aspects of SQ comparing to being on its own. The Mojo added space and details but I heard the Onkyo DP1 feeding usb into the Mojo and the improvement over what the DX80 can deliver is very noticable, it is a class act. If you have the chance try that to see how much better the Mojo can be via usb.




I'm in a constant search to get the best out of mojo and my equipment in general, I do notice an increase of quality when feeding mojo via USB from note 5, greater Quality than dx80. 

I wish there was a easy silicone case for mojo, just like a basic protection. Surprised China doesn't make it


----------



## zambz

Thanks so much guys, I would tend to agree regarding the battery.  But after reading the posts by Chord themselves (linked in the 3rd post), I don't believe this is the case with the Mojo.
  
 To save you the trouble, here are some particularly interesting quotes from this thread:
  


rob watts said:


> Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> JF here thought I'd just chime in here the battery is perfectly safe right up to 160 degrees Centigrade we had it made that way and its costs more than other batteries. The case of the mojo when it's charging has to shed about 1. 7 watts of heat it can only do that by radiating it away or convecting it away. If it's in a warm environment or it can't covect its heat away it's temperature will rise until there is a sufficient temperature differential to shed its heat. It's perfectly safe we have three indepentdant thermal temperature safety shut down method in mojo so please don't worry we know what we are doing. Remember a really hot cup of tea is usually only about 60 degrees C.


  
 These quotes lead me to believe that it is indeed safe and designed to work this way, I'm just really surprised at how hot it gets and would love some further reassurance that it is normal and safe


----------



## jarnopp

rechtkid said:


> what do yoiu mean about restored it? the cable  didnt work after you unplug it? is it happen when the first time you unplugged it?




It happened while listening. I unplugged the cable and plugged it back in and it worked again. Somehow it lost sync. It seems to work now, but may be a bit flakey. Just want to be sure people know what they are getting into with non-Mfi cables...it can be hit or miss.


----------



## jarnopp

deividi said:


> Thanks for the response. I actually read the FAQ and I think it said that this "issue" shouldn't arise when charging via laptop. I think I'll try another laptop when I get a chance..
> 
> p.s. maybe got a bit too carried away with mojo today/yesterday as it is 6am now and have to get up at 8..




I could have sworn my Mojo was quiet while charging under all conditions the first 2 weeks I had it. The. One day I noticed the mechanical noise/buzz while charging. It seems to do it at all charging times now, whether powered on or off, but does not interfere with the music.


----------



## legcramp

Super happy with my super cheap transport stacked with my Mojo using the slimmer dual lock. 
  
 I purchased this Sprint Moto E 2nd Gen with a microsd slot. It has NATIVE Android USB audio so you don't need UAPP to listen from the Mojo. Google Music works just perfectly like on my Nexus 6. It's on sale right now too for $39.99 shipped:
  
 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sprint-prepaid-motorola-moto-e-4g-with-8gb-memory-no-contract-cell-phone-black/2729581.p?acampID=0&ref=8575135&loc=0


----------



## masterpfa

whitigir said:


> Sheesh....I never encountered this kind of child pissing trick hissing sound as "pppppsssshhhh....pppppsssshhhh" before....lucky me roflmao. Thanks for the description


 
 PMSL


----------



## shootertwist

when using the mojo via the lightning to usb camera adapter, connected to an iphone 6s+, the music doesnt get cut off a bit from time to time? i have a dx90 and at times it works without hiccup using it as dac/amp via the lightning kit and i'm able to listen to apple music, but every once in a while the music gets cuts off or fades a bit before going back. I would like to purchase the mojo, but would like to hear from users here who have used it on an iPhone 6s+ (ios 9.2) before i get it


----------



## San Man

6+, iOS 9.2, no music loss or cut-outs.


----------



## xtr4

Mojo stack ran out of juice and had to resort to my LG G3 whilst they are charging up. Holy crap, never realized how V-shaped sound is the G3, mids recessed and siblance on highs.
 The main problem with great gear is that over a certain period of time, we take them for granted until you have to resort to everyday carry gear. I suppose that's also the main poison in this hobby where we are always seeking that new, special, sound.


----------



## masterpfa

legcramp said:


> Super happy with my super cheap transport stacked with my Mojo using the slimmer dual lock.
> 
> I purchased this Sprint Moto E 2nd Gen with a microsd slot. It has NATIVE Android USB audio


 
 Thanks that has answered a question I had with regards to a cheap mobile device. The phones I currently own do not have SD support and I am looking to sell them on. I personally would install UAPP or something similar if you ever want to play FLAC, DSD or generall Hi-Res files. Google music will play the music you have in your Google Play Library but Google Music will not recognise Hi-Res files from my experience.
  


> Originally Posted by *zambz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These quotes lead me to believe that it is indeed safe and designed to work this way, I'm just really surprised at how hot it gets and would love some further reassurance that it is normal and safe


 
 To answer your primary question, Yes it is safe. My Mojo gets quite hot at times but as Rob states it also contains a thermal cut out if temperatures get too high


----------



## zambz

masterpfa said:


> To answer your primary question, Yes it is safe. My Mojo gets quite hot at times but as Rob states it also contains a thermal cut out if temperatures get too high


 
  
 Thanks a lot


----------



## DeepGroove

Any news regarding the add-ons?


----------



## Mython

legcramp said:


> I purchased this Sprint Moto E 2nd Gen with a microsd slot. It has NATIVE Android USB audio so you don't need UAPP to listen from the Mojo. Google Music works just perfectly like on my Nexus 6. It's on sale right now too for $39.99 shipped:


 
  
  
 $39.99?  Ouch! Seems a little pricey to me - you audiophiles throw crazy money at your hobby!


----------



## faran

mimouille said:


> 30$ on taobao.




@Mimouille, any chance you could provide a link? I searched on the English taobao site but couldn't find this item. I bought the 3M Dual Lock for use on the same stack but didn't use it in the end as I thought the adhesive might damage the leather case I have. This wouldn't be an issue with the bumper case.


----------



## Ike1985

spook76 said:


> I had the same problem with cover art but my friend and iTunes guru, bflat taught me. Double click on the album in iTunes scroll down to "Get Info". Then click on "Artwork" and double click on the album art displayed and click on "Delete Artwork". After that, click on "Add Artwork" and add a previously downloaded JPEG of the proper album art and click "OK". A bit cumbersome but that should solve your problem of the album artwork.




I appreciate your thoughtful response but I don't think this will work since the files are not even in iTunes. I have them all in Jriver. I don't use iTunes at all other than to drag and drop folders of music into the Onkyo app from my music folders on my hard drive so my iTunes library is completely empty. This it's a mystery why some art appears and other art does not.


----------



## Ike1985

zambz said:


> Hey guys, my Mojo gets really really hot when used as a desktop amp with power plugged in.  It has been connected to power, I originally let it charge and then I have had it plugged into power consistently for the last few weeks since buying it.  I read in the thread that this unit is safe up until 150 degrees, which I'm hoping is indeed the case, but right now, the unit is about as hot as holding a mug with boiling water in it, it's almost a tad too hot to touch.
> 
> Is this something I should be worried about?  It does have me concerned to be honest :')




Get a temperature reading if you can. My mojo when playing through my 12 driver ciems and iPhone/MacBook Pro never gets very hot-only warm. I have a hunch that the temperature is coming from using power hungry Cans as my mojo never ever got "hot" from using it all day with my ciems WHILE charging.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there anyone else having problems with UAPP 2.43... MOJO CAN T GET CONNECTION NO MORE!!!! NOOOOOO


----------



## Mimouille

@faran

https://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?id=39264953184
Or you can search on taobao "AK100 金属" 

The metal bumper case will not solve your problem as it is only around, does not cover the back.


----------



## spook76

ike1985 said:


> I appreciate your thoughtful response but I don't think this will work since the files are not even in iTunes. I have them all in Jriver. I don't use iTunes at all other than to drag and drop folders of music into the Onkyo app from my music folders on my hard drive so my iTunes library is completely empty. This it's a mystery why some art appears and other art does not.




You are very welcome. 

I, like you, was mystified why Onkyo did not pick up the embedded art. I too had all my music files on my iMac but not in iTunes. I used FLACtunes to convert my FLAC files to ALAC and moved everything to iTunes file management mostly so that I could get back my album art.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there anyone else having problems with UAPP 2.43... MOJO CAN T GET CONNECTION NO MORE!!!! NOOOOOO


 

 Mine is working fine.
 Just un rooted my phone and upped it to 5.1.1 and no issue with UAPP (note 4)


----------



## stevemiddie

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there anyone else having problems with UAPP 2.43... MOJO CAN T GET CONNECTION NO MORE!!!! NOOOOOO


 
  
 No problems here with 2.43 (Note 5 and LG G4)


----------



## audi0nick128

Got it, my phone settings caused problems.


----------



## lurk

facing an issue here, not sure if it's covered under warranty
 I use my mojo/dap stacks as portable, they are kept in my messenger bag while commuting
 recently i notice the sound is breaking up whenever there is movement
  
 i hv checked with several cables and able to pinpoint it to the mojo coax jack, when I twist the cable around while plugged in, the sounds breaks (power button light on the mojo flickers)
 it does not happen on the X5 coax out jack. I hv tried switching both ends/3 cable types
  
 mojo > fiio L17 > X5
 being a portable, I kinda expect the L17 will be 'pushed' around a bit while in my bag


----------



## Mython

lurk said:


> facing an issue here, not sure if it's covered under warranty
> I use my mojo/dap stacks as portable, they are kept in my messenger bag while commuting
> recently i notice the sound is breaking up whenever there is movement
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Mmmm... well, from your description, it does rather sound as though too much strain has been applied to the Mojo co-ax jack, by your cable, whilst in the messenger bag.
  
 Strictly-speaking, I wouldn't really construe that as being Chord's fault. However, I anticipate that they will be willing to rectify it without enormous expense.
  
 Contact your dealer, and please let us know how things pan out with the repair.


----------



## faran

mimouille said:


> @faran
> 
> https://detail.m.tmall.com/item.htm?id=39264953184
> Or you can search on taobao "AK100 金属"
> ...




Thanks @Mimouille. I think your stack looks awesome with the bumper and 3M so I might as well order it and not worry about the leather case. I prefer your clean lines to my ugly band.


----------



## NaiveSound

I stack dx80 /mojo using 2 male velcro tapes on each Dap, then use hot glue on just the velcro, it's a solid nice way to do it without ruining the surface of the equipment and if you ever want it off you can just peel the velcro part


----------



## CareyPrice31

What optical cable is that?
  
 And what model of the AK100 is it?
  
 Quote:


> Thanks @Mimouille. I think your stack looks awesome with the bumper and 3M so I might as well order it and not worry about the leather case. I prefer your clean lines to my ugly band.


----------



## alan_g

careyprice31 said:


>


 

 its a sysconcept


----------



## CareyPrice31

alan_g said:


> its a sysconcept


 
  
 Link?


----------



## alan_g

http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=t4705tl3v8arbs95uqutfgjjf1


----------



## shotgunshane

faran said:


> Thanks @Mimouille. I think your stack looks awesome with the bumper and 3M so I might as well order it and not worry about the leather case. I prefer your clean lines to my ugly band.




Or go naked.


----------



## CareyPrice31

alan_g said:


> http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=t4705tl3v8arbs95uqutfgjjf1


 
  
 Thanks - what options/config do I select?


----------



## John Culter

naivesound said:


> I stack dx80 /mojo using 2 male velcro tapes on each Dap, then use hot glue on just the velcro, it's a solid nice way to do it without ruining the surface of the equipment and if you ever want it off you can just peel the velcro part


 

 As DAC there is 2x Cirrus Logic CS4398 (same as for AK240) in DX80 .. What kind of difference brings Mojo in the game?


----------



## alan_g

careyprice31 said:


> Thanks - what options/config do I select?


 

 i think it shows you how to measure what length you need but i suppose its all down to where your daps ports are.


----------



## CareyPrice31

alan_g said:


> i think it shows you how to measure what length you need but i suppose its all down to where your daps ports are.


 
  
 I want to do AK100 to Chord Mojo like you have - what do I need for this?


----------



## NaiveSound

john culter said:


> As DAC there is 2x Cirrus Logic CS4398 (same as for AK240) in DX80 .. What kind of difference brings Mojo in the game?




I like mojo better than dx80 (whatever dac it may have) it makes sound more musical, it does warm it up some, I gets rid of all hiss (se846 is sensitive) an makes the sound overall much better, to me, and clearly many others. 

I think sound could be better but the lack of *wow* may be due to my mediocre iems (se846)


----------



## John Culter

naivesound said:


> I like mojo better than dx80 (whatever dac it may have) it makes sound more musical, it does warm it up some, I gets rid of all hiss (se846 is sensitive) an makes the sound overall much better, to me, and clearly many others.
> 
> I think sound could be better but the lack of *wow* may be due to my mediocre iems (se846)


 

 Sure! Not complaining about the Mojo  I was just considering the DX80 as standalone device, but this means DX80 is not as good I will keep using iPhone with Mojo 
  
 Perhaps this can be also something to do withthe different AMPs in both devices and not DAC itself.


----------



## San Man

careyprice31 said:


> I want to do AK100 to Chord Mojo like you have - what do I need for this?




Exactly as pictured is 2.2cm length, 5mm jacket insulation and 90* bends


----------



## NaiveSound

john culter said:


> Sure! Not complaining about the Mojo  I was just considering the DX80 as standalone device, but this means DX80 is not as good I will keep using iPhone with Mojo
> 
> Perhaps this can be also something to do withthe different AMPs in both devices and not DAC itself.




Stick with iPhone + mojo 
Maybe the dx200 which should be awsome, will actually hopefully will be better then mojo


----------



## faran

san man said:


> Exactly as pictured is 2.2cm length, 5mm jacket insulation and 90* bends




Yup mine is exactly that. I went for the thicker cable as I thought it would be more durable during my travels. 

The DAP is the original AK100 with the Red Wine Audio mod. 

I just had a nightmare situation as I rushed out the office to get back for the Arsenal v Liverpool game and attempted to put in my Spiral Ear SE-5s as the right piece fell on the street in the dark. I spent ten minutes looking for it but just couldn't see it anywhere with the "torch" on my iPhone until finally the gods smiled on me. And Arsenal have just equalised so I'm elated! Apologies for going off-topic.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

faran said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > @faran
> ...


 
 You can still use the 3M on  your case, rather than AK's body.


----------



## faran

mathi8vadhanan said:


> You can still use the 3M on  your case, rather than AK's body.
> 
> Yes but I was worried about the adhesive ruining the leather if you eventually decide to remove it.


----------



## Martinrm

Has anyone found a good portable cable solution for type C to micro yet? 

I got the Fusion4K cable off amazon for my Nexus 6P since it was the shortest length at 1ft (which is still too long) and the connectors bent due to a soft plastic housing. Looking for a replacement now. 

Also, did we determine if ferrite cores are the solution to eliminating RF noise. Kinda annoying to be driving and hear that snap crackle pop lol.


----------



## Torq

martinrm said:


> Has anyone found a good portable cable solution for type C to micro yet?
> 
> I got the Fusion4K cable off amazon for my Nexus 6P since it was the shortest length at 1ft (which is still too long) and the connectors bent due to a soft plastic housing. Looking for a replacement now.
> 
> Also, did we determine if ferrite cores are the solution to eliminating RF noise. Kinda annoying to be driving and hear that snap crackle pop lol.


 

 You mean like this?


----------



## Martinrm

torq said:


> You mean like this?


 

 Looks like better ends but I'm looking more for ~3in length like some of the cck cables that have been posted here.


----------



## hibii

*5:45 *is this normal charging time? (2A)


----------



## krismusic

So. Tell me. Is the improvement that the Mojo makes to the iPhone 6S such that I would appreciate it on the move, on public transport, or is it something that I would only really appreciate at home listening properly?


----------



## Mython

hibii said:


> *5:45 *is this normal charging time? (2A)


 
  
  
 That's still _well_ under the 10hrs in the instructions.
  
 Sure, some find 4 hrs is enough, but I wouldn't worry at this stage, just because you're at 5:45 without completion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 Relax; pull up a chair; make a nice playlist for when you fire-up your Mojo!


----------



## mscott58

krismusic said:


> So. Tell me. Is the improvement that the Mojo makes to the iPhone 6S such that I would appreciate it on the move, on public transport, or is it something that I would only really appreciate at home listening properly?




Kris - With K10's it's good anytime, anywhere! Cheers


----------



## Mimouille

faran said:


> Thanks @Mimouille. I think your stack looks awesome with the bumper and 3M so I might as well order it and not worry about the leather case. I prefer your clean lines to my ugly band.


 
 If you are worried about the leather case, you can put a protective plastic film on the back of  the leather and stick the 3M to that.


----------



## Mimouille

shotgunshane said:


> Or go naked.


 
 You naughty you.


----------



## masterpfa

mathi8vadhanan said:


> You can still use the 3M on  your case, rather than AK's body.


 
 Nice case,
 One question does the 3M leave any residue, my only concern and reluctance so far to use on my AK100 Mojo combo.
  
 EDIT: just seen @Mimouille reply above (unless there are any other ideas)


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

masterpfa said:


> mathi8vadhanan said:
> 
> 
> > You can still use the 3M on  your case, rather than AK's body.
> ...


 
 It comes off easily (without any residue) from AK's case compared to Mojo's surface. I had to remove the stack after 2 months of use, to RMA the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It comes off easily (without any residue) from AK's case compared to Mojo's surface. I had to remove the stack after 2 months of use, to RMA the Mojo.




Did you have the indoor or outdoor Dual Lock?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

x relic x said:


> mathi8vadhanan said:
> 
> 
> > It comes off easily (without any residue) from AK's case compared to Mojo's surface. I had to remove the stack after 2 months of use, to RMA the Mojo.
> ...


 
 Model number is SJ4570


----------



## masterpfa

Thanks @*mathi8vadhanan *

  


mathi8vadhanan said:


> Model number is SJ4570


 
 And thanks again


----------



## sharon124

Iam bit new to this DAC related stuff. So can you pls help me to clarify this.

I have samsung S5 and ak100. And i am plan to buy Chord mojo as well. Lets say if connect new chord mojo to S5 and play some flac songs and next time i connect ak100 to chord mojo and play exactly same audio file as previous is there any sound difference?
In other words what iam asking is depending the sourse we connect to chord mojo is there any sound difference?
Or what evere sourse we connect chord mojo it will out put its own sound signature?

Pls explan to me.

Thanks so much....


----------



## x RELIC x

sharon124 said:


> Iam bit new to this DAC related stuff. So can you pls help me to clarify this.
> 
> I have samsung S5 and ak100. And i am plan to buy Chord mojo as well. Lets say if connect new chord mojo to S5 and play some flac songs and next time i connect ak100 to chord mojo and play exactly same audio file as previous is there any sound difference?
> In other words what iam asking is depending the sourse we connect to chord mojo is there any sound difference?
> ...




On a technical level it shouldn't matter at all if the source is doing its job properly. The Mojo should sound the same independent of the source when playing the same file if the source isn't adding any DSP (Digital Signal Processing) and the output of the source isn't adding any noise or distortion. With that said, some users have noted a difference between different sources. I wouldn't think the difference is night and day, and I certainly wouldn't think it would make the Mojo sound terribly bad from one source to the other. Of course each individual with have to determine if they hear a difference or not, whether it's psychoacoustics or an actual difference they hear.


----------



## NaiveSound

sharon124 said:


> Iam bit new to this DAC related stuff. So can you pls help me to clarify this.
> 
> I have samsung S5 and ak100. And i am plan to buy Chord mojo as well. Lets say if connect new chord mojo to S5 and play some flac songs and next time i connect ak100 to chord mojo and play exactly same audio file as previous is there any sound difference?
> In other words what iam asking is depending the sourse we connect to chord mojo is there any sound difference?
> ...




I feel note 5 sound setter when it feeds mojo, vs dx80 to mojo


----------



## San Man

On a side note, the AK 100mk2 is a great sounding DAP, and really small to boot. 

Can't wait till my sys cable gets here


----------



## faran

It's great and mine was shipped from Canada on a Monday and I received it in the UK two days later on the Wednesday.
  
 Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I was under the impression that the SysConcept cable would play files up to 192 kHz but the few DSD files that I have play fine too. Is everybody else able to play all DSD files?


----------



## x RELIC x

faran said:


> It's great and mine was shipped from Canada on a Monday and I received it in the UK two days later on the Wednesday.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I was under the impression that the SysConcept cable would play files up to 192 kHz but the few DSD files that I have play fine too. Is everybody else able to play all DSD files?




The player converts DSD to PCM before it sends it to the Mojo over optical. If the sampling rate indicator is anything but white then the Mojo is not receiving DSD.


----------



## adobotj

san man said:


> On a side note, the AK 100mk2 is a great sounding DAP, and really small to boot.
> 
> Can't wait till my sys cable gets here




How much do the sys concept cost?


----------



## San Man

adobotj said:


> How much do the sys concept cost?


 
 About $75 USD with shipping


----------



## faran

x relic x said:


> The player converts DSD to PCM before it sends it to the Mojo over optical. If the sampling rate indicator is anything but white then the Mojo is not receiving DSD.


 
  
 Great. Thanks very much for letting me know that.


----------



## betula

I have noticed, many of you guys use mojo with ak100. Is anyone willing to give me a brief description of the sound difference between ak100 and mojo? Thanks


----------



## music4mhell

san man said:


> On a side note, the AK 100mk2 is a great sounding DAP, and really small to boot.
> 
> Can't wait till my sys cable gets here


 
 Do you have Mojo ?


----------



## San Man

music4mhell said:


> Do you have Mojo ?


 
 Yes, I've had it a few weeks.   I had it paired to an iphone 6+, but the ergonomics with the CCX cable was a deal breaker for me.   Got a smoking deal on the 100mk2, and it just arrived today.   Just waiting on the sys cable.


----------



## adobotj

san man said:


> About $75 USD with shipping


 
 Thanks San Man! The sys toslink really looks nice and tidy. If i can't make something like that in a few days, i might order one just for the "looks" sake. Grats on a great rig there San!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## masterpfa

x relic x said:


> On a technical level it shouldn't matter at all if the source is doing its job properly. The Mojo should sound the same independent of the source when playing the same file if the source isn't adding any DSP (Digital Signal Processing) and the output of the source isn't adding any noise or distortion. With that said, some users have noted a difference between different sources. I wouldn't think the difference is night and day, and I certainly wouldn't think it would make the Mojo sound terribly bad from one source to the other. Of course each individual with have to determine if they hear a difference or not, whether it's psychoacoustics or an actual difference they hear.


 
 Agreed totally, the only variable I can see could be how the DAP or source connects to the Mojo, USB for some may be more stable and reliable that some users here than S/PDIF or Toslink
  


naivesound said:


> I feel note 5 sound setter when it feeds mojo, vs dx80 to mojo


 
 I wonder if your impressions are down to how these are connected to your Mojo. Note 5 via USB may have a better connection for you than the Dx80 via S/PDIF
  


betula said:


> I have noticed, many of you guys use mojo with ak100. Is anyone willing to give me a brief description of the sound difference between ak100 and mojo? Thanks


 
 As a standalone unit in comparison to the two combined, I find that the AK100 does not have as detailed and wide a soundstage YMMV
 That along with not being powerful enough to drive the more demanding head phones.


----------



## justrest

Hey, anyone can compare Mojo with Pure2+ ? Which sound is better.


----------



## Earbones

I've read several reports of hiss with the SE846, in this thread in other places...
  
 That said, I'm not surprised you don't hear any. When it comes to hiss in general, there are people that are more sensitive to it than others.
  
 Some folks will go so far as to make statements like "If you hear hiss with the SE846 and one device, you'll hear it with any device". As someone who is very sensitive to hiss, I don't agree with this... I've definitely found some devices with the SE846 can be inky black with zero hiss... Any Apple device, for instance, exhibits zero hiss to my ears when paired with the SE846, and I've never heard of anybody reporting hiss, either. My IFI iDSD Micro is similarly inky on the "high" and "ultra" sensitivity settings of the iEMatch switch, ditto the Resonessence Labs Concero HP. Other devices like the Burson Conductor exhibit slight hiss when matched with the SE846... And still others are nearly unlistenable, like the Oppo HA2.
  
 That all said, all the devices listed above that I found to exhibit hiss with the SE846 are being listened to right now with the same IEMs by others who hear no hiss at all, so I'm not disparaging the devices at all, particularly not the larger devices such as the Burson, or other desktop solutions aimed at full-size cans... I'm just saying that some devices pair better with the SE846 than others for people who are sensitive to hiss. 
  
 What I am disparaging is the popular decision these days to show how large a headphone load one can engineer a tiny device to push, rather than how refined they can make a tiny device with regards to pairing with even the most sensitive IEMs.
  
 For me, it's a simple matter of practicality. Engineering a device the size of a matchbox to make a 600 OHM headphone sing does nothing for anyone except sales reps at the booths at audio shows. In real life, nobody is going to strain their neck under a pair of Abyss and plug into something so small that when held in the palm of one's hand it is mistaken for a mole. The vast majority of these micro devices will be used as mobile audiophile solutions, and more often than not will be paired with IEMs. The engineering/tuning of these devices should focus on refinement and perfect pairing for how they will most likely be used, not the ability to make a pair of Stax do backflips in order to impress people at CanJam. 
  
 My two cents anyway, heh.


----------



## shigzeo

earbones said:


> I've read several reports of hiss with the SE846, in this thread in other places...
> 
> That said, I'm not surprised you don't hear any. When it comes to hiss in general, there are people that are more sensitive to it than others.
> 
> ...


 

 I hear hiss through any device with the SE846, sometimes intolerably. My iPhone 6 isn't bad, but it makes noise, as does my nano 7G, which is as silent as they get. SE846 is a bugger because of hiss. But if you're not bothered by it, that is wonderful. I've tried to get over it. But... I'm the Hiss King. Welcome to my kingdom. (Actually, Jude owns this place, he just granted me a title.)

 Still, considering how much power Mojo has, its noise floor, which is very low, is incredible. But it's there.


----------



## Earbones

shigzeo said:


> I hear hiss through any device with the SE846, sometimes intolerably. My iPhone 6 isn't bad, but it makes noise, as does my nano 7G, which is as silent as they get. SE846 is a bugger because of hiss. But if you're not bothered by it, that is wonderful. I've tried to get over it. But... I'm the Hiss King. Welcome to my kingdom. (Actually, Jude owns this place, he just granted me a title.)
> 
> Still, considering how much power Mojo has, its noise floor, which is very low, is incredible. But it's there.


 

 Wow, you must be hiss-king! (or a hiss-prince or duke, ha). I have an iPhone 6, but never listened to my SE846 through it... Just did, and you're right, definite low-level hiss. Funny... I'd assumed it would be hiss-free, as my 4S, 5, and 5S were dead silent with the SE846.
  
 I should also further amend my earlier statement about all Apple devices, both because I meant iOS devices (the laptops are noisy), and because I forgot that I also noticed hiss through a few iterations of the Nano. I've never had a need for a Nano, and don't own one, so I spaced that one.
  
 As for hiss-free iOS/SE846 combos (at least hiss-free to my ears) I can attest to the iPod Touch, the current gen, and going back two previous gens. Ditto with the iPads 3G, retina display, Air, and both gens of the Mini. Also the last version of the now-discontinued iPod mini. And as mentioned, the iPhones 4S, 5, and 5S.
  
 And I agree about the Mojo... By all accounts it appears to be a damn good device. My point is simply that the Mojo (and other micro devices) realistically don't need that power, while an even more refined noise floor tuned for IEMs would be a much more functional asset. I guess my thinking is that if 100 audiophiles buy a micro device, more of them will appreciate an inky background for high-sensitivity IEMs over the ability to handily drive the most demanding full-size cans in their quiver... Headphones for which they probably already have full-size solutions. Note that I say "appreciate" rather than "be impressed by"... I'm talking usability, not parlor tricks.


----------



## NaiveSound

masterpfa said:


> Agreed totally, the only variable I can see could be how the DAP or source connects to the Mojo, USB for some may be more stable and reliable that some users here than S/PDIF or Toslink
> 
> I wonder if your impressions are down to how these are connected to your Mojo. Note 5 via USB may have a better connection for you than the Dx80 via S/PDIF
> 
> ...




It is quite possible, I wish dx80 did usb out. 

This is how I connect dx80 to mojo 



Is there a better way?


----------



## Mimouille

shigzeo said:


> I hear hiss through any device with the SE846, sometimes intolerably. My iPhone 6 isn't bad, but it makes noise, as does my nano 7G, which is as silent as they get. SE846 is a bugger because of hiss. But if you're not bothered by it, that is wonderful. I've tried to get over it. But... I'm the Hiss King. Welcome to my kingdom. (Actually, Jude owns this place, he just granted me a title.)
> 
> 
> Still, considering how much power Mojo has, its noise floor, which is very low, is incredible. But it's there.




I will call you Hiss Majesty if you'll allow. 

I consider myself sensitive to hiss. I have paired the Mojo with Zeus, 846, Solar and SE5 Ultimate, in decreasing order of sensitivity. 

The Zeus hisses with the Mojo, but it also hisses with everything except the AK240SS. It even hiss plugged into air sometimes  The 846 level of hiss on the Mojo is very tolerable, the Solar almost inaudible, not even sure I am not imagining it. The SE5 is absolutely silent but at the same time the SE5 is above 130 ohms of impedance, I guess that is the reason.

Amyways,whereas the Lotoo Paw Gold is great sounding but a bit too hissy, I find the Mojo not completely silent but reasonably so.


----------



## Mimouille

earbones said:


> Wow, you must be hiss-king! (or a hiss-prince or duke, ha). I have an iPhone 6, but never listened to my SE846 through it... Just did, and you're right, definite low-level hiss. Funny... I'd assumed it would be hiss-free, as my 4S, 5, and 5S were dead silent with the SE846.
> 
> I should also further amend my earlier statement about all Apple devices, both because I meant iOS devices (the laptops are noisy), and because I forgot that I also noticed hiss through a few iterations of the Nano. I've never had a need for a Nano, and don't own one, so I spaced that one.
> 
> ...




I don't necessarily agree with your statement. I find that devices with more power (Mojo, Lotoo, 901, etc.) sound better with many iems then less powerful ones (AK players, Sony players).


----------



## Ra97oR

Been thinking of getting a Mojo for use in both portable music listening and for my old PC. On the old FAQ it did state that the Mojo is not suitable for live application due to latency in the processing, just wondering if the output latency is comparable to a consumer sound card or significantly higher?

Would like to use the Mojo for all non music related application, including gaming and video playback. And also does using different connection type yields different latency?


----------



## ThatPhil

I use mine for gaming and there aren't any latency issues.


----------



## plinth

I use mine from my iPadPro on planes whilst watching movies and can detect no latency the form of lip-sync issues. Even in this scenario it justifies filling up a tray table with ccks and leads.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 
A few thoughts and questions. 
So MQA seems just around the corner, I would like to know if it will be possible to send a decoded, still digital signal to mojo, lets say from a onkyo dp-x1? 

since when does mojo support 512 DSD read this a while ago and thought it was a mistake, but seems to be correct. 

Cheers


----------



## heliuscc

shotgunshane said:


> Or go naked.
> 
> Is this using 3M dual lock? Got a AK100 on the way and need to order a sysconcept cable. Anyone got specifics for ordering? Have got the low profile 4570 dual lock on the way. Or should I wait and measure/ photograph precisely?


----------



## shotgunshane

It's low profile dual lock. 
I think sys cables knows the dimensions for this set-up now, so maybe they won't have you measure. Email or call them to discuss. Very friendly and quick to answer email.


----------



## betula

Could anyone compare mojo's sound to similarly priced desktop amps/dacs? (Like M1HPAP​ or Nad D1050, or something similar?)


----------



## Dobrescu George

I am most interested in hearing more and more comparations with Fiio X7. Especially a more detailed comparation about soundstage and how dynamic music sounds on both.


----------



## heliuscc

shotgunshane said:


> It's low profile dual lock.
> I think sys cables knows the dimensions for this set-up now, so maybe they won't have you measure. Email or call them to discuss. Very friendly and quick to answer email.



Could I use your order number as a reference?
Thanks


----------



## heliuscc

Some kind soul mentioned a pelican case that can take AK100 mojo stack and a set of IEMs. I know it's somewhere within 500 pages...


----------



## Mython

heliuscc said:


> Some kind soul mentioned a pelican case that can take AK100 mojo stack and a set of IEMs. I know it's somewhere within 500 pages...


 
  
  
  
 Just go to post # 3...  _*"**To stack Mojo with your chosen device, you can use...**"*_


----------



## Ike1985

It seems that while charging and playing mojo continues to gain charge-in they words it uses less than it takes in-at least with my 64 audio ADEL A12's which will be my last ciem. Now to get those adjustable modules, it'll be interesting to see how they interact with mojo. Mojo soundstage is *DEEP* and A12's have a massive soundstage for ciem's-similar to open back headphones, they are essentially an open back ciem. I was in the right place at the right time, getting into this hobby. I like companies that push the limit and make new tech, thus 64 audio and chord with their products, if I had gotten in just a little bit earlier I know I would have wanted both of these. It's nice to know I only had to buy one ciem and one dac and I won't be buying a dap since I can do every format from a smartphone with mojo. Maybe someday I'll get a pair of actual headphones but I doubt it.


----------



## Pokersound

Hi friends.
  
 I am very interested in Mojo, I'm going to buy it very soon and think that going to used mainly with my Samsung Galaxy S5.
  
 Could you recommend me one cable that can be buy it though Amazon?
  
 If you can give me the link will be wonderful.
  
 Thank you very much.


----------



## mscott58

pokersound said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> I am very interested in Mojo, I'm going to buy it very soon and think that going to used mainly with my Samsung Galaxy S5.
> 
> ...




Do believe that's covered in post #3. Cheers


----------



## San Man

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It comes off easily (without any residue) from AK's case compared to Mojo's surface. I had to remove the stack after 2 months of use, to RMA the Mojo.


 
 What did you end up using to remove the residue from the mojo?


----------



## music4mhell

I am enjoying Mojo with my Genelec Speakers from last 5 days


----------



## salla45

> For me, it's a simple matter of practicality. Engineering a device the size of a matchbox to make a 600 OHM headphone sing does nothing for anyone except sales reps at the booths at audio shows. In real life, nobody is going to strain their neck under a pair of Abyss and plug into something so small that when held in the palm of one's hand it is mistaken for a mole. The vast majority of these micro devices will be used as mobile audiophile solutions, and more often than not will be paired with IEMs. The engineering/tuning of these devices should focus on refinement and perfect pairing for how they will most likely be used, not the ability to make a pair of Stax do backflips in order to impress people at CanJam.
> 
> My two cents anyway, heh.


 
  
 I'm happily using it for portable and desktop use; running K3003's and T1's with their 600ohm load. For me it is great to have a single device which works well with both options.


----------



## Earbones

mimouille said:


> I don't necessarily agree with your statement. I find that devices with more power (Mojo, Lotoo, 901, etc.) sound better with many iems then less powerful ones (AK players, Sony players).



It's not really about agreeing or disagreeing with regards to power vs noise floor... That's just what it is. 

As far as how much power is enough for optimal sound, I agree that a bit more power than will ever be needed is the best solution for any speaker... Full size, headphone, IEM, whatever... I believe all benefit from a small allowance over maximum requirement. What I am saying is that with many of these newer tiny mobile devices, there is a point where the power far exceeds what is realistically needed, and this impacts the refinement and noise floor of the device. 

Let's say you had some full size B&W Nautilus speakers. Lucky you. But if you hooked them up to whatever amp NASA uses for the shuttle launch speakers, you'd get a polluted noise floor. You don't need to drive truck-sized speakers designed to count down a rocket launch with your home theatre amp, so at that point, the excess power is detrimental to your setup and the overall sound. 

When I look at something the size of the Mojo, I don't see a whole lot of people plugging a set of LCD3s into it. Some will, sure. Probably to see if it can drive them, and they'll be impressed when it does. But realistically, that's a parlor trick. There are a plethora of other solutions available for difficult full-size cans.

Basically, I'm pointing out that most cans that are difficult to drive aren't usually used as mobile solutions, and the Mojo is clearly a mobile device. The power required to drive big difficult cans far, far exceeds even the most difficult IEMs by a wide margin. That's why you if you put that power into a sensitive IEM you get a polluted noise floor. But if you throw out the unnecessary ability to drive very difficult full-size cans, draw that power back to just a bit more power than the most difficult IEM will draw, you get improved refinement, a blacker noise floor, and still more power than you'll ever need, meaning whatever improvements the sound from your IEMs may require, it won't be for a lack of power.

In my estimation, this makes more sense for how something like the Mojo will most likely be really used.


----------



## Dobrescu George

earbones said:


> It's not really about agreeing or disagreeing with regards to power vs noise floor... That's just what it is.
> 
> As far as how much power is enough for optimal sound, I agree that a bit more power than will ever be needed is the best solution for any speaker... Full size, headphone, IEM, whatever... I believe all benefit from a small allowance over maximum requirement. What I am saying is that with many of these newer tiny mobile devices, there is a point where the power far exceeds what is realistically needed, and this impacts the refinement and noise floor of the device.
> 
> ...


 
 I kinda agree with you here, with one exception. There is still a need for a portable amp for HD800. As much as LCD3 will need desktop amps every single time to sound to full potential, I do think that driving HD800 while on the go is important. This being said, over 90% people will be using mojo with either IEMs or rather portable headphones.


----------



## joshk4

dobrescu george said:


> I kinda agree with you here, with one exception. There is still a need for a portable amp for HD800. As much as LCD3 will need desktop amps every single time to sound to full potential, I do think that driving HD800 while on the go is important. This being said, over 90% people will be using mojo with either IEMs or rather portable headphones.




I'm not sure why there is a need for hd 800 and not other headphones? 

Also, isn't there already portable dac/amp that can drive the hd 800 nicely?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

san man said:


> mathi8vadhanan said:
> 
> 
> > It comes off easily (without any residue) from AK's case compared to Mojo's surface. I had to remove the stack after 2 months of use, to RMA the Mojo.
> ...


 
 It did not leave a lot. I was able to just wipe it away with a zeiss wet wipe, I used for glasses and lenses.


----------



## EagleWings

Here are a couple of methods how you can remove the residue. But it is not guaranteed that it will work all the time because of the difference in the glue and eraser materials. Note, this only applies if the residue layer is just glue and not the tape material.
  
*Method 1:*
  
 1. If the top surface of the residue is still sticky apply a small amount of talcum powder (or Gold Bond powder) to cover it up very lightly.
 2. With an eraser (preferably a fat one and not the ones found on the back of mechanical pencils), try to rub off the residue until the glue starts coming off.
 3. Sometimes adding a small drop of water helps. But sometimes it can make it worse by only removing the talcum powder off the top sticky layer. What you can do is experiment on one corner and use the effective method on the rest of the area.
  
*Method 2*:
  
 1. Take a layer fine cotton cloth (preferably knitted and not woven) and wrap it against your finger. Your finger should be pressing hard against the cloth.
 2. Apply some water on this layer and rub it against the glue residue. It is okay if the top layer of the residue is still sticky.
 3. Once the area of the cloth is tainted with glue. Move your finger to a fresh area of the cloth to rub again.


----------



## Ike1985

I love when mojo light is blue, if there was a way to make it blue all the time I would


----------



## vapman

Can you use this as just a DAC if you do the press both volume buttons to set it to line level? the two 3.5mm's will both act as line out?
  
 is it clear when it's set to line level so i don't blow up my IEMs and ears if I forget?
  
 i want to use this both as a portable amp and my new home DAC i think. I love my current DAC but it was not terribly expensive when it came out, it is equivalent to a Schiit Modi 2 as they use the same DAC chip, but I have been looking to upgrade, and if the DAC on this sounds as nice as people say it does i would like to use it in my home stereo.


----------



## Sound Eq

i am looking for high end quality cables that are best quality

 1- 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable short angled cable ( 10 cm in total length including the connectors )
 2- micro usb to micro usb otg braided 10 cm including angeled connectors


----------



## Sound Eq

i know my setup to some might not be ideal
  
 but its an amazing sound i am hearing
  
 note 3 ---- mojo---- alo mk3 B--- oppo pm1 
  
 i am in  sound nirvana now that i never ever experienced before
  
 and to anyone that might have read my complains about the lcd2 and bass and musicality, got solved with the oppo pm1 which is one of the best heapdhones i ever heard.
  
 i auditioned the following
  
 hifiman he1000
 lcd3
 lcd4
 nighthawk
 hifiman 560
 oppo pm2
 oppo pm3
  
 and oppo pm1 won by miles in regards to the amazing sound signature i am getting that is exactly the sound sig in a headphone i was after, it really makes me speechless what i hear
  
 this oppo pm1 is so so so so so dam great, it was an instant decision after all the others mentioned above
  
 what oppo pm1 achieved is beyond my description in means of a package sound signature that is musical and enjoyable and amazing
  
 and for anyone who might ask why not pm2 well it distorted easily when i go crazy with bass boosting while pm1 handles eq so dam well with no distortions or rattling
  
 finally i sold my lcd2, ifi micro dsd and ak100ii
  
 so now i am left with ak380 and amp for iems and the above setup for my oppo pm1
  
 i really wish many can audition the oppo pm1 it is so dam good


----------



## jarnopp

vapman said:


> Can you use this as just a DAC if you do the press both volume buttons to set it to line level? the two 3.5mm's will both act as line out?
> 
> is it clear when it's set to line level so i don't blow up my IEMs and ears if I forget?
> 
> i want to use this both as a portable amp and my new home DAC i think. I love my current DAC but it was not terribly expensive when it came out, it is equivalent to a Schiit Modi 2 as they use the same DAC chip, but I have been looking to upgrade, and if the DAC on this sounds as nice as people say it does i would like to use it in my home stereo.




Yes, yes, yes. The line out is not remembers, but before I plug in iems I make it s practice to turn the volume way down. This is obvious after a little bit of use. If you do make a mistake, you will only do it once!

Sounds fantastic as a home dac also, IMO. Enjoy!


----------



## ken6217

How many hours for breakin would you say for the Mojo? Is it definitely safe to play this while it be plugged into a power source?


----------



## GreenBow

vapman said:


> Can you use this as just a DAC if you do the press both volume buttons to set it to line level? the two 3.5mm's will both act as line out?
> 
> is it clear when it's set to line level so i don't blow up my IEMs and ears if I forget?
> 
> i want to use this both as a portable amp and my new home DAC i think. I love my current DAC but it was not terribly expensive when it came out, it is equivalent to a Schiit Modi 2 as they use the same DAC chip, but I have been looking to upgrade, and if the DAC on this sounds as nice as people say it does i would like to use it in my home stereo.


 
  
 Yeah I was asking about the voltage of line-level of this, ages ago. When you use line-out mode it sets to 3Vrms. My active speakers have a 2Vrms input so the Mojo needs to be turned down a few notches. It was suggested about four clicks on the lower volume button. I think all the Chord engineers kindly replied to my question on that.


----------



## 435279

ken6217 said:


> How many hours for breakin would you say for the Mojo? Is it definitely safe to play this while it be plugged into a power source?


 
  
 Its safe to use when plugged-in yes and the battery is a high temperature one. But I don't like my electronics running too hot regularly it will shorten its life, by how much its difficult to say I just want my MoJo to last forever.


----------



## Starcruncher

steveoliver said:


> Its safe to use when plugged-in yes and the battery is a high temperature one. But I don't like my electronics running too hot regularly it will shorten its life, by how much its difficult to say I just want my MoJo to last forever.




Not trying to be confrontational, but is this true? I've never heard this. Sometimes my laptop gets too hot on my lap and I turn it off to avoid a sweaty, uncomfortable scene.


----------



## vapman

I'd be a little worried about how regular use as a desktop dac would affect the battery life. I would not want to keep topping it off but that might be unavoidable with desktop use.

Heat only is a problem when there is inadequate ventilation resulting in above intended operating temp ranges. Electronics getting warm does not always mean something bad is going on...


----------



## warrior1975

Chord says it's perfectly safe to use it like that, I wouldn't worry. Just enjoy your MOJO.


----------



## 435279

starcruncher said:


> Not trying to be confrontational, but is this true? I've never heard this. Sometimes my laptop gets too hot on my lap and I turn it off to avoid a sweaty, uncomfortable scene.


 

 Its probably just me being over cautious, I'm sure the thermal cutout in the Mojo has been designed to switch off before any harm is done to the battery.
  
 My other hobby is flying radio controlled helicopters, the bigger ones, I know that if I get those LiPo batteries hot its basically a guaranteed way of shortening their lives down to a few flights before they get puffy and fail.
  
 The other electronics will be OK up to 60+ degrees I would imagine, which would be too hot to hold for longer than a few seconds.


----------



## yoyorast10

vapman said:


> I'd be a little worried about how regular use as a desktop dac would affect the battery life. I would not want to keep topping it off but that might be unavoidable with desktop use.
> 
> Heat only is a problem when there is inadequate ventilation resulting in above intended operating temp ranges. Electronics getting warm does not always mean something bad is going on...


 
  
 it's a downside of the mojo, it's best to stick with a desktop dac/amp


----------



## Starcruncher

steveoliver said:


> Its probably just me being over cautious, I'm sure the thermal cutout in the Mojo has been designed to switch off before any harm is done to the battery.
> 
> My other hobby is flying radio controlled helicopters, the bigger ones, I know that if I get those LiPo batteries hot its basically a guaranteed way of shortening their lives down to a few flights before they get puffy and fail.
> 
> The other electronics will be OK up to 60+ degrees I would imagine, which would be too hot to hold for longer than a few seconds.




Hehe, I know that overcautious feeling well. In any case, for Mojo and me, it's til death do us part. By that point, there will probably be something better, faster, stronger.


----------



## shotgunshane

masterpfa said:


> Nice case,
> One question does the 3M leave any residue, my only concern and reluctance so far to use on my AK100 Mojo combo.
> 
> EDIT: just seen @Mimouille
> reply above (unless there are any other ideas)




On other stacks I've used, wd40 cleans any residue right off. I haven't taken this one apart and don't plan too.


----------



## Mython

shotgunshane said:


> masterpfa said:
> 
> 
> > Nice case,
> ...


 
  
*'*_*White spirit*'_ is also generally very effective against glue residues (methylated spirit will sometimes work, but nowhere near as effectively as white spirit)


----------



## Light - Man

steveoliver said:


> Its probably just me being over cautious, I'm sure the thermal cutout in the Mojo has been designed to switch off before any harm is done to the battery.
> 
> *My other hobby is flying radio controlled helicopters, the bigger ones*, I know that if I get those LiPo batteries hot its basically a guaranteed way of shortening their lives down to a few flights before they get puffy and fail.
> 
> The other electronics will be OK up to 60+ degrees I would imagine, which would be too hot to hold for longer than a few seconds.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> JF here thought I'd just chime in here the battery is perfectly safe right up to 160 degrees Centigrade we had it made that way and its costs more than other batteries. The case of the mojo when it's charging has to shed about 1. 7 watts of heat it can only do that by radiating it away or convecting it away. If it's in a warm environment or it can't covect its heat away it's temperature will rise until there is a sufficient temperature differential to shed its heat. It's perfectly safe we have three indepentdant thermal temperature safety shut down method in mojo so please don't worry we know what we are doing. Remember a really hot cup of tea is usually only about 60 degrees C.


----------



## jarnopp

light - man said:


> :blink:




Keep that cat away from my Mojo!


----------



## Mython

jarnopp said:


> light - man said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
  
 Keep him away from my _'*chopper*', _or I'm in severe danger of losing my 'Mojo'!


----------



## mscott58

light - man said:


>


 
 Catzilla attacks!


----------



## yoyorast10

sound eq said:


> i know my setup to some might not be ideal
> 
> but its an amazing sound i am hearing
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you tried the hd650? how does it compare to it, which has better mids?
  
 also, what cable do you use with it


----------



## GreenBow

vapman said:


> I'd be a little worried about how regular use as a desktop dac would affect the battery life. I would not want to keep topping it off but that might be unavoidable with desktop use.
> 
> Heat only is a problem when there is inadequate ventilation resulting in above intended operating temp ranges. Electronics getting warm does not always mean something bad is going on...


 
  
 I figured if people are going to use the Mojo mainly as a desktop DAC, then fit a small heatsink. Maplin or ebay, and get a thermal pad.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be a little worried about how regular use as a desktop dac would affect the battery life. I would not want to keep topping it off but that might be unavoidable with desktop use.
> ...


 
  
  
 yep.
  
 Suggested weeks ago, and I agree, but, strangely, I've yet to see anyone actually do it


----------



## betula

1,Should I buy mojo even if mostly I want to use it just as an amp, or I should rather find a similarly priced 'only' amp (not a DAC/amp)?

 2,Also, I mostly listen to different electronic music genres, where layering is very complex, with many details even in bass region. I am sure, mojo would give enough details and refinement, but sometimes I like to EQ a little more (5-10%) bass. If I used a DAPs digital out, I couldn't apply this slight EQing, when I find it necessary. Would I miss it with mojo at all?


----------



## Mython

betula said:


> 1,Should I buy mojo even if mostly I want to use it just as an amp


 
  
  
 You can't use Mojo just as an amp, because it does not have analogue input.
  
 It only accepts Digital input


----------



## bflat

betula said:


> 1,Should I buy mojo even if mostly I want to use it just as an amp, or I should rather find a similarly priced 'only' amp (not a DAC/amp)?
> 
> 2,Also, I mostly listen to different electronic music genres, where layering is very complex, with many details even in bass region. I am sure, mojo would give enough details and refinement, but sometimes I like to EQ a little more (5-10%) bass. If I used a DAPs digital out, I couldn't apply this slight EQing, when I find it necessary. Would I miss it with mojo at all?


 

 No and no. Mojo only works in DAC mode. There is no line in.


----------



## betula

mython said:


> You can't use Mojo just as an amp, because it does not have analogue input.
> 
> It only accepts Digital input


 
 Sorry, I got a bit confused. I am after a long day.

 I meant I wouldn't really use Mojo from computer as a DAC.

 But with a DAPs digital out. I know, there is no analog in on Mojo.


----------



## bflat

betula said:


> Sorry, I got a bit confused. I am after a long day.
> 
> I meant I wouldn't really use Mojo from computer as a DAC.
> 
> But with a DAPs digital out. I know, there is no analog in on Mojo.


 

 That is still digital out feeding right into the DAC in Mojo. No way to bypass Mojo's DAC.
  
 But either way, I don't know of a pure amp for $600 that sounds better than the Mojo DAC/Amp. Since it is roughly the same size as a pure portable amp, then yes, you should put this on your short list. You can also checkout the Vorzuge line of pure amps for about the same price.


----------



## betula

bflat said:


> That is still digital out feeding right into the DAC in Mojo. No way to bypass Mojo's DAC.
> 
> But either way, I don't know of a pure amp for $600 that sounds better than the Mojo DAC/Amp. Since it is roughly the same size as a pure portable amp, then yes, you should put this on your short list. You can also checkout the Vorzuge line of pure amps for about the same price.


 
 Thanks for the recommendation. Many people rave about Mojo. I got too curious not to try it.


----------



## Sound Eq

yoyorast10 said:


> Have you tried the hd650? how does it compare to it, which has better mids?
> 
> also, what cable do you use with it


 
 cheap cables micro usb otg , and a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable, i am in search now for quality cables
  
 pm1 trumps 650 by big margin, when i heard the 650 2 years ago it was not something i liked , i can not remember i ever liked a headphone as much as the pm1, mids are amazing smooth full bodied and warm, great bass punch, and great high with no siblience at all


----------



## wym2

betula said:


> Sorry, I got a bit confused. I am after a long day.
> 
> I meant I wouldn't really use Mojo from computer as a DAC.
> 
> But with a DAPs digital out. I know, there is no analog in on Mojo.


 

 That is still digital out feeding right into the DAC in Mojo. No way to bypass Mojo's DAC.
  
 But either way, I don't know of a pure amp for $600 that sounds better than the Mojo DAC/Amp. Since it is roughly the same size as a pure portable amp, then yes, you should put this on your short list. You can also checkout the Vorzuge line of pure amps for about the same price.

Edited by bflat - Today at 5:36 pm
  
You might consider the Cavalli Liquid Carbon...


----------



## betula

yoyorast10 said:


> Have you tried the hd650? how does it compare to it, which has better mids?
> 
> also, what cable do you use with it


 
 Did you think a £230 dynamic hp has better mids than a £1100 planar?

 I know, price is not always significant when you compare two audio product, but this is quite a difference. (Not to mention the difference between dynamic and planar drivers.)


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> yep.
> Suggested weeks ago, and I agree, but, strangely, I've yet to see anyone actually do it


 
  
 Yeah I suggested back then, and found some suitable heatsinks on Maplin and linked them. I have a heatsink I salvaged from a motherboard. I wonder if no-one is really having much of a thermal shutting-off problem. Or folks think it impractical because it would be a hassle to remove the heatsink when using the Mojo portably. The thermal pad which would act as a thermal binding between heatsink and Mojo case would be fragile. (If there's another thermal bonding that sticks to the heatsink only, that would solve it.)
  
 I think I am about to start using my Mojo. I think even if it does not suffer thermal shut-down, I will still fit it with a heatsink. It can only be a good thing to run it cooler (when charging too.) I know some audio components make a better sound when warm. However even with a heatsink, I think the Mojo will be warm enough.
  
 What would really distress me is if my heatsink modding still did not prevent shut-down. There's the option of standing a fan near and blowing cool air through heatsink fins, for hot days! Something like a silent (Noctua) PC case fan running on low 5V.) As I plan to use the Mojo around the home the heatsink can live on it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

betula said:


> 1,Should I buy mojo even if mostly I want to use it just as an amp, or I should rather find a similarly priced 'only' amp (not a DAC/amp)?
> 
> 2,Also, I mostly listen to different electronic music genres, where layering is very complex, with many details even in bass region. I am sure, mojo would give enough details and refinement, but sometimes I like to EQ a little more (5-10%) bass. If I used a DAPs digital out, I couldn't apply this slight EQing, when I find it necessary. Would I miss it with mojo at all?


 
  
 The magic is within the DAC not the amp
  
 In fact, (my own opinion) is that if Chord would use a more complex amp stage, it would actually lower the noise floor, and create an even better sound subjectively, though it would be a little more colored.


----------



## Dobrescu George

betula said:


> Did you think a £230 dynamic hp has better mids than a £1100 planar?
> 
> I know, price is not always significant when you compare two audio product, but this is quite a difference. (Not to mention the difference between dynamic and planar drivers.)


 
  
 Depends on tastes. 
  
 I do not like Planars at all, they sound rather rolled off, and are way too heavy.
  
 I would use HD800 better than LCD 3 any day. If you are a fan or warm, thick sound, you can try HD650, which is great for warm, yet detailed signatures, and is somewhere comparable with planar signatures. 
  
 There is also beyer sound, ultrasone sound, audio tehnica sound, akg sound, and grado (maybe) sound to take into account in under 1000 punds area, and I preffered some of these sounds many times over planar typical sound. I do not believe that planar characteristic sound is better on it's own, because most planar headphones have badly rolled off top end, and over-emphasized mids and bass, so you get a very non-neutral sound.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Not all planars are rolled-off, for example the HE6, some are particularly rolled off though, like the PM1 and LCD-2c.


----------



## vapman

I disagree completely regarding planars and HD650. The Senn HD580, 600, 650 all have a sound that has nothing similar to planar sound IMO...
  
 However please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think what @bestula was trying to imply was that two headphones of that big a price difference can't be compared.
  
 Then again, I've compared the VE Monk directly to the HD600, so anything's possible...
  
  


dobrescu george said:


> The magic is within the DAC not the amp
> 
> In fact, (my own opinion) is that if Chord would use a more complex amp stage, it would actually lower the noise floor, and create an even better sound subjectively, though it would be a little more colored.


 
 This is what I would love to see in a Mojo 2 
 My main appeal is it as a DAC for either portable or home use... the fact it has an amp is a bonus IMO.
 Might end up getting it and stacking it, who knows.


----------



## Dobrescu George

vapman said:


> I disagree completely regarding planars and HD650. The Senn HD580, 600, 650 all have a sound that has nothing similar to planar sound IMO...
> 
> However please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think what @bestula was trying to imply was that two headphones of that big a price difference can't be compared.
> 
> ...


 
 Dude! You would end up with a 3 devices stack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (transport + mojo DAC + amp).
  
 I considered HD650 to be more detailed in both bass and mids when compared to pm2 for example. Both are way too rolled off in treble, to even bother look for how treble compares, but I think I liked the treble better on hd650 than on PM2. This being said, I did not really like HD5XX series. 
  
 About planars, I do not like planar sound in particular, because I heared both dynamic that was much better than planar and vice versa, so I do not trust the technology behind more than I trust my ears. What I did enjoy though was the fact that Ultrasone sig dj, which uses dynamic driver and a pretty bad technology (on paper their technology for creating soundstage should also induce some noise) sounds about the best closed back headphone I tested to date. (I did not hear TH900 yet). 
  
 EDIT:: I guess that we all do hear differently things, or prefer different things, or mentally search for other things in music, so this might be why we stick with very different signatures


----------



## vapman

You are clearly focused on treble, which I don't care very much about yet am still picky about. I'm more of a basshead! Head-Fi is a place to disagree on preferences together


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> The magic is within the DAC not the amp
> 
> In fact, (my own opinion) is that if Chord would use a more complex amp stage, it would actually lower the noise floor, and create an even better sound subjectively, though it would be a little more colored.




George, there is no amp. All you are hearing is the DAC. Read up about it from Rob Watts... this is for Hugo, but the Mojo basically shares the same configuration except for a minor change in transistors for the size of the Mojo.

From the Hugo thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/1830#post_10459450




> _"......
> 
> 3. The lack of DAC RF OP noise means that the analogue section can be made radically simpler as the analogue filter requirements are smaller. Now in analogue terms, making it simpler, with everything else being constant, gives more transparency. You really can hear every solder joint, every passive component, and every active stage. Now Hugo has a single active stage - a very high performance op-amp with a discrete op-stage as a hybrid with a single global feedback path. This arrangement means that you have a single active stage, two resistors and two capacitors in the direct signal path - and that is it. Note: there is no headphone drive. Normal high performance DAC's have 3 op-amp stages, followed by a separate headphone amp. So to conclude - Hugo's analogue path is not a simple couple of op-amps chucked together, it is fundamentally simpler than all other headphone amp solutions.
> 
> ...





You can about the differences with the Hugo in the interview with Rob in my review.


----------



## mscott58

greenbow said:


> Yeah I suggested back then, and found some suitable heatsinks on Maplin and linked them. I have a heatsink I salvaged from a motherboard. I wonder if no-one is really having much of a thermal shutting-off problem. Or folks think it impractical because it would be a hassle to remove the heatsink when using the Mojo portably. The thermal pad which would act as a thermal binding between heatsink and Mojo case would be fragile. (If there's another thermal bonding that sticks to the heatsink only, that would solve it.)
> 
> I think I am about to start using my Mojo. I think even if it does not suffer thermal shut-down, I will still fit it with a heatsink. It can only be a good thing to run it cooler (when charging too.) I know some audio components make a better sound when warm. However even with a heatsink, I think the Mojo will be warm enough.
> 
> What would really distress me is if my heatsink modding still did not prevent shut-down. There's the option of standing a fan near and blowing cool air through heatsink fins, for hot days! Something like a silent (Noctua) PC case fan running on low 5V.) As I plan to use the Mojo around the home the heatsink can live on it.




GB - I think you're safe as I've only read of a very, very small number of people having any thermal issues. 

And think of all the great music you've missed in keeping your Mojo in a box! How many weeks has it been now?

Go for it!!!


----------



## CareyPrice31

Is EMI interference from iPhone normal with the Mojo?
  
 I bought a better cable on eBay that is supposed to shield but I still have interference.


----------



## Torq

careyprice31 said:


> Is EMI interference from iPhone normal with the Mojo?
> 
> I bought a better cable on eBay that is supposed to shield but I still have interference.


 

 It'll depend somewhat on what band(s) your phone is using at the time, but yes, it's normal.  There's only so much any device can do to reject EMI.  Certainly not a fault with the Mojo.
  
 Shielded, and even ferrite-bead equipped, cables can only do so much.
  
 Airplane mode is the only way to ensure no such interference with any external DAC/amp used in close proximity/connected to any cellular/WiFi device.


----------



## Duncan

I haven't been in this thread for a while, I must say that I feel some people are too paranoid about the heat generated by the mojo...

In my triple stack all three components warm up, all I can say is that it is good as a hand warmer in the colder months, but definitely nothing to worry about - as mentioned countless times there are thermal cut off points built into the mojo for if something did go wrong, use and enjoy...

Dread to think what people would do if were heavily into PCs... I overclock my 5930k to 4.7ghz (both the CPU and the uncore / L3 cache) and it sits quite happily if rendering at 80-85c (running an AIO cooler, would obviously be better under LN2) yet if I run at stock and have it sitting idly it is in the low 20s... The thermal cap for that CPU is 105c so still well within tolerance... Similar principle for the mojo, even though you might feel it is toasty, guarantee it is still well under thermal limit!

...my PC saves on heating costs


----------



## rkt31

mojo was designed as headphone amp cum dac. to be used as a dac it needed a clean output of more than 2v. so ability to drive high impedance headphones had to be the part and parcel of it specially considering that the output is same for line out and headphones that's why the output impedance was also kept so low so that it can drive amps as well as headphones. also single output approach ensured greater transparency. so I would always like to pair mojo with 600ohm versions of Beyer dt880 and t1.


----------



## betula

duncan said:


> I haven't been in this thread for a while, I must say that I feel some people are too paranoid about the heat generated by the mojo...
> 
> In my triple stack all three components warm up, all I can say is that it is good as a hand warmer in the colder months, but definitely nothing to worry about - as mentioned countless times there are thermal cut off points built into the mojo for if something did go wrong, use and enjoy...
> 
> ...


 
 That is correct. Some headphone amps operate on 50-60 Celsius degrees, which is pretty hot, but completely normal.


----------



## 435279

duncan said:


> I haven't been in this thread for a while, I must say that I feel some people are too paranoid about the heat generated by the mojo...


 
  
 Probably, heat will be a bit more an issue in the summer when ambient temp is 30 degrees, probably not in the UK though  . Lets all agree to reconvene in 10 years and compare notes.

 I don't agree with the argument that something new will come along and make the Mojo obsolete, for me the Mojo is the endgame portable DAC (unless Mojo mkII is released)


----------



## betula

vapman said:


> Then again, I've compared the VE Monk directly to the HD600, so anything's possible...


 

 Yes, actually a Bugatti Veyron and a Volkswagen Polo both have 4 wheels. And a fish and an elephant both live on oxygen.  ​


----------



## Dobrescu George

betula said:


> Yes, actually a Bugatti Veyron and a Volkswagen Polo both have 4 wheels. And a fish and an elephant both live on oxygen.  ​


 
 700$ Oppo PM2 was inferior for my tastes on all departments possible of sound relative to my 280$ (initial price and 150$ actual price) ultrasone dj one pro. So, price and technology is not exactly the best criteria of comparation when it comes to audio.


----------



## betula

dobrescu george said:


> 700$ Oppo PM2 was inferior for my tastes on all departments possible of sound relative to my 280$ (initial price and 150$ actual price) ultrasone dj one pro. So, price and technology is not exactly the best criteria of comparation when it comes to audio.


 
 Sure, everything is relative, and we all are different. (To me it is difficult to believe though, a well powered PM2 sounds inferior to dj one pro. But YMMV.)


----------



## petetheroadie

Just a heads up for those lookin to buy cables from forum member @dergabe. I'm one of several people who paid in good faith for an angled 5ii to Mojo cable and didn't receive it. Then I got accused of falsly saying the cable didnt arrive. 

He ignored PMs for weeks then sent me a snotty PM saying how fed up of this he was and that he would send me a straight connector cable as he had run out of angled connectors and that I would just have to live with it.

Terrible experience unfortunately. AVOID.

Anyone know where I can get an angled x5ii to mojo connector?


----------



## GreenBow

mscott58 said:


> GB - I think you're safe as I've only read of a very, very small number of people having any thermal issues.
> 
> And think of all the great music you've missed in keeping your Mojo in a box! How many weeks has it been now?
> 
> Go for it!!!


 
  
 Very kind of you, thank you. However I have been having fun. I recently bought new active speakers called BT3 by Q Acoustics. Then I bought a QED Reference Audio J2P and it makes the BT3 great. New speaker cable for them soon, and I will be getting Chord Clearway: I rang Richer Sounds about it yesterday. I think I will be using the Mojo so it will boost my speakers and headphones. If not I think I will get a better DAC than the Meridian Explorer that I use now, anyway. I keep thinking about the Hugo, and I would return the Mojo to get it. No pressure and I have had tots of thinking time from Amazon's Xmas policy of lots of time to decide. I have had the Mojo here sealed up for about nine weeks I think.


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> Yeah I suggested back then, and found some suitable heatsinks on Maplin and linked them. I have a heatsink I salvaged from a motherboard. I wonder if no-one is really having much of a thermal shutting-off problem. Or folks think it impractical because it would be a hassle to remove the heatsink when using the Mojo portably. The thermal pad which would act as a thermal binding between heatsink and Mojo case would be fragile. (If there's another thermal bonding that sticks to the heatsink only, that would solve it.)
> 
> I think I am about to start using my Mojo. I think even if it does not suffer thermal shut-down, I will still fit it with a heatsink. It can only be a good thing to run it cooler (when charging too.) I know some audio components make a better sound when warm. However even with a heatsink, I think the Mojo will be warm enough.
> 
> What would really distress me is if my heatsink modding still did not prevent shut-down. There's the option of standing a fan near and blowing cool air through heatsink fins, for hot days! Something like a silent (Noctua) PC case fan running on low 5V.) As I plan to use the Mojo around the home the heatsink can live on it.




Heat sink? Lol, bro your way overthinking this. Just open and listen to your mojo. Hahahahahahha


----------



## Meth

Currently using the iBasso DX80. Would the Chord MoJo paired with the S6 Edge be a step-up upgrade?


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> Very kind of you, thank you. However I have been having fun. I recently bought new active speakers called BT3 by Q Acoustics. Then I bought a QED Reference Audio J2P and it makes the BT3 great. New speaker cable for them soon, and I will be getting Chord Clearway: I rang Richer Sounds about it yesterday. I think I will be using the Mojo so it will boost my speakers and headphones. If not I think I will get a better DAC than the Meridian Explorer that I use now, anyway. I keep thinking about the Hugo, and I would return the Mojo to get it. No pressure and I have had tots of thinking time from Amazon's Xmas policy of lots of time to decide. I have had the Mojo here sealed up for about nine weeks I think.




You've had the Mojo sealed up for nine weeks..... Not one listen...... Yet you've started an issues and solutions thread, and considered a heat sink for any potential of overheating, among many other ideas about other 'issues', still, not one listen.... I just don't understand. :blink:

Now you're considering getting the Hugo? How long before you open the Hugo box?


----------



## lurk

Legendary to say the least ^


----------



## GreenBow

Sorry I didin't realise this was a humiliation thread where I must do what others think. Or where threads can't be started for everyone's benefit. I do what I want, and I spend and use my money when I see fit.


----------



## stevemiddie

x relic x said:


> You've had the Mojo sealed up for nine weeks..... Not one listen...... Yet you've started an issues and solutions thread, and considered a heat sink for any potential of overheating, among many other ideas about other 'issues', still, not one listen.... I just don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Legend!


----------



## SearchOfSub

greenbow said:


> Sorry I didin't realise this was a humiliation thread where I must do what others think. Or where threads can't be started for everyone's benefit. I do what I want, and I spend and use my money when I see fit.





heat sink and thermal pads. Too much and unnecessary my man - reminds me of movie Aviator.


----------



## Mimouille

greenbow said:


> Sorry I didin't realise this was a humiliation thread where I must do what others think. Or where threads can't be started for everyone's benefit. I do what I want, and I spend and use my money when I see fit.


Sure, free forum, you are allowed to talk about your behavior and people are allowed to think you are ridiculous.


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I didin't realise this was a humiliation thread where I must do what others think. Or where threads can't be started for everyone's benefit. I do what I want, and I spend and use my money when I see fit.
> ...


 
  
  
 To be fair - no one is saying that a heatsink is _necessary_ - but it would be a perfectly rational & pragmatic way to alleviate thermal issues, if the Mojo is being used in a particularly high ambient temperature (Florida during summer, etc.?).
  
 Not absolutely necessary, but not entirely irrational, either.


----------



## yoyorast10

betula said:


> Did you think a £230 dynamic hp has better mids than a £1100 planar?
> 
> I know, price is not always significant when you compare two audio product, but this is quite a difference. (Not to mention the difference between dynamic and planar drivers.)


 
  
 Because the HD650 is known for its amazing mids. People in the oppo PM 2 thread, even said they prefer the HD650 mids, and the pm 2 is also a planar headphone.


----------



## uzi2

greenbow said:


> Sorry I didin't realise this was a humiliation thread where I must do what others think. Or where threads can't be started for everyone's benefit. I do what I want, and I spend and use my money when I see fit.



Are you waiting for it to require the full 10 hour charge?


----------



## Mython

yoyorast10 said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > Did you think a £230 dynamic hp has better mids than a £1100 planar?
> ...


 
  
  
  
 OK... I'm asking this nicely, but can we wind-down the headphone talk,  please?
  
 No offence, but we already had some members taking liberties, with excessive IEM chat, just a couple of weeks ago.
  
 Things haven't _yet _gone that far, with the present headphone chat, but let's not go there, huh?
  
 Thanks for understanding that this thread is specifically for *Mojo* discussion


----------



## georgelai57

We've run out of great things to talk about the Mojo.


----------



## yoyorast10

mython said:


> OK... I'm asking this nicely, but can we wind-down the headphone talk,  please?
> 
> No offence, but we already had some members taking liberties, with excessive IEM chat, just a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You need to put headphones into the mojo to hear music out of it, I fail to see how thats not related to the thread.


----------



## stevemiddie

yoyorast10 said:


> You need to put headphones into the mojo to hear music out of it, I fail to see how thats not related to the thread.


 
  
 Absolutely correct


----------



## Mython

yoyorast10 said:


> You need to put headphones into the mojo to hear music out of it, I fail to see how thats not related to the thread.


 
  
  
 Yes, that's true, and I agree. Please don't think I'm being overbearing - I don't mean it like that.
  
 If headphones are being discussed in terms of *synergy *with Mojo, or Mojos ability to drive them to their full potential, etc., then that's entirely relevant to this thread.
  
 It's just that more _general_ headphone discussion can rapidly devolve into which headphone is better at this or that, completely independently and unrelated to Mojo, which is exactly what happened with the IEM discussion, very recently. I'm only trying to avoid a repeat of that.  Nothing personal.
  
  
 .


----------



## Mimouille

mython said:


> Yes, that's true, and I agree. Please don't think I'm being overbearing - I don't mean it like that.
> 
> It's just that it can rapidly devolve into which headphone is better at this or that, completely independently and unrelated to Mojo, which is exactly what happened with the IEM discussion, very recently. I'm only trying to avoid a repeat of that.  Nothing personal.


You should leave moderators handle this.


----------



## Mython

mimouille said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's true, and I agree. Please don't think I'm being overbearing - I don't mean it like that.
> ...


 
  
  
 They can't be everywhere, all the time, on a forum as large as Head-fi.
  
 Things ran amok for a couple of days, previously.
  
  
 Only asking that things stay focused


----------



## Mimouille

mython said:


> They can't be everywhere, all the time, on a forum as large as Head-fi.
> 
> Things ran amok for a couple of days, previously.
> 
> ...


And how is that for you to judge? Honest question.


----------



## Mython

Mimouille - please don't try to paint me as draconian.
  
 I did ask nicely.
  
  
 Go back and read for yourself, as to whether the discussion was about Mojo or _headphones in general_.
  
  
 This thread moves at a hell of a rate (albeit slightly slower, the past few days). If the thread devolves into all sorts of tangents, then it just gets harder and harder for newcomers to find clear info.
  
 Feel free to PM me if you disagree. You know I am open to talking with you, whenever.


----------



## uzi2

mimouille said:


> And how is that for you to judge? Honest question.


 

 Perhaps that should have been asked via PM as there appears to be a great danger here of this drifting further off topic than the headphone discussion.
 Edit: please ignore - posted at same time as @Mython


----------



## Chefano

After almost a month using mojo I can say. It has the best guitar timbre that I've ever listened to. Until Mojo,  NOS AD1865-NK with tube output stage was the king! 
 The only complain about mojo is: Pleaseee give it the upper treble! I really miss the natural decay of the hi-frequencies, sounds like a brick wall filter sometimes


----------



## Mython

On a lighter note - here's a fun way for peop's to try out the spatial abilities of Mojo:
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/578970/a-great-way-to-test-the-stereo-imaging-and-soundstaging-width-depth-on-your-iem


----------



## Chefano

mython said:


> On a lighter note - here's a fun way for peop's to try out the spatial abilities of Mojo:
> 
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/578970/a-great-way-to-test-the-stereo-imaging-and-soundstaging-width-depth-on-your-iem


 

 The best way to test that is thru this recording:
 http://www.marecordings.com/main/product_info.php?products_id=70
  
 Only 2 mics superb recording, Ive been using this recording to evaluate imaging and I can totally tell you mojo is not the best  imaging dap out there


----------



## McCol

On the topic of earphone/headphone discussion i think the mojo thread is the right place.
If someone is going to make an investment of say £1000 on totl iems to use with the mojo and want opinions against other similar priced iems then the mojo thread should be the place as most of us posting own the mojo and some will have experience of the different iems/hp's.
The dedicated headphone threads don't always give such a balanced view due to different equipment etc etc.


----------



## Dobrescu George

mccol said:


> On the topic of earphone/headphone discussion i think the mojo thread is the right place.
> If someone is going to make an investment of say £1000 on totl iems to use with the mojo and want opinions against other similar priced iems then the mojo thread should be the place as most of us posting own the mojo and some will have experience of the different iems/hp's.
> The dedicated headphone threads don't always give such a balanced view due to different equipment etc etc.


 
  
 I agree!
  
 Sometimes, the headphone discussions are not really directed correctly. For example, people are searching for the best headphones for a certain sound, and they have a hard time finding them. It would be easier to ask on any thread than search countless specific threads, not to mention that some reviews are straight lies. (On the same note :Anyone read any review of PM2?)
  
 I would be curious if there is anyone who already has a Fiio X7, but still uses Mojo with it? Mostly because I had a chance to hear X7, and it seems that it will be my next purchase if nothing better comes this way, and mojo is not coming to Romania from what I understood.


----------



## LouisLoh

New to the club!


----------



## uzi2

dobrescu george said:


> I agree!
> 
> Sometimes, the headphone discussions are not really directed correctly. For example, people are searching for the best headphones for a certain sound, and they have a hard time finding them. It would be easier to ask on any thread than search countless specific threads, not to mention that some reviews are straight lies. (On the same note :Anyone read any review of PM2?)
> 
> I would be curious if there is anyone who already has a Fiio X7, but still uses Mojo with it? Mostly because I had a chance to hear X7, and it seems that it will be my next purchase if nothing better comes this way, and mojo is not coming to Romania from what I understood.


 
 Have you contacted High End Audio Bucharest ?


----------



## AndrewH13

uzi2 said:


> Are you waiting for it to require the full 10 hour charge?




You got me choking now . Funniest post in thread. And very on-topic.


----------



## Angular Mo

A POWERFUL AMP !

For those without the high-impedance headphones, and loving the detail, turning up the volume to get to all the layers and detail....

BE CAREFUL!

Those volume marbles' colors are seductive.
I turned-up the volume too high, 
and
With the notorious DT 990-32s...

I MAY HAVE (not 100% certain) harmed my ears,

And am now suffering Timnitus at 9kHz frequency; been this way for a couple of weeks.

Still investigating with my physician.

Just be careful.


----------



## uzi2

andrewh13 said:


> You got me choking now . Funniest post in thread. And very on-topic.


----------



## jarnopp

andrewh13 said:


> You got me choking now . Funniest post in thread. And very on-topic.




It's a big thread, but I still thought this was the funniest post:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7290#post_12182467

Try explaining that punchline to a non-headfier.


----------



## Dobrescu George

uzi2 said:


> Have you contacted High End Audio Bucharest ?


 
 They do not seem to have a show room, and they seem to specialize in strictly selling products, not advertising. Which is a pity, because AVstore will sell mojo, and for a good price too, but they will not get it in showroom (maybe in Romania there are not enough customers for such a product, or maybe Chord does not provide with a free demo sample because there were not enough customers for Hugo?) Still a pity, because I was curious in hearing a mojo before committing to Fiio X7.


----------



## Ike1985

My open back A12 CIEMs + mojo sound amazing with that YouTube video


----------



## Skyyyeman

earbones said:


> It's not really about agreeing or disagreeing with regards to power vs noise floor... That's just what it is.
> 
> As far as how much power is enough for optimal sound, I agree that a bit more power than will ever be needed is the best solution for any speaker... Full size, headphone, IEM, whatever... I believe all benefit from a small allowance over maximum requirement. What I am saying is that with many of these newer tiny mobile devices, there is a point where the power far exceeds what is realistically needed, and this impacts the refinement and noise floor of the device.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Don't agree, sorry. I think you have greatly underestimated the amount of people who use the Mojo with full size heaphones, even difficult to drive ones, and not just with IEMs. For example, I know of three people personally who own the Mojo (including me.)  All are using them with either the LCD-X, LCD-3, HD800 and/or MrSpeakers Ether C (and also with IEMs occasionally.)  Why?  Because there is a need for people to move around and not sit at a desk or computer or big rig while listening to headphones. I use mine when sitting on the couch far from my big rig, I use it in bed before falling asleep, I use it in the garden area of my building and on the roof deck of an apartment building. I've use it on trains and planes (and not with IEMs.) The other users have similar needs.
  
 It would be a big mistake for a manufacturer to produce a portable amp solely for use with IEMs. The potential sales universe is much larger than the IEM market.


----------



## x RELIC x

GreenBow, in no way did I try to publicly humiliate you. I honestly don't understand how you haven't listened to your unit yet. Amazon will take the unit back if you listen to it. You have shown so much interest and have contributed to help others, and pre-planned in the event that you may run in to any issues, but the point of acquiring the gear is for enjoyment. I only suggest that you open the package and enjoy it before moving on to a Hugo. That is unless you might prefer the Hugo size and slightly brighter tuning, but still, you should listen to your Mojo. How will you ever know which one you prefer...


----------



## Mojo ideas

dobrescu george said:


> They do not seem to have a show room, and they seem to specialize in strictly selling products, not advertising. Which is a pity, because AVstore will sell mojo, and for a good price too, but they will not get it in showroom (maybe in Romania there are not enough customers for such a product, or maybe Chord does not provide with a free demo sample because there were not enough customers for Hugo?) Still a pity, because I was curious in hearing a mojo before committing to Fiio X7.


 I'm pretty sure High End have stock in Rumania try phoning them!


----------



## Sound Eq

sound eq said:


> i am looking for high end quality cables that are best quality
> 
> 1- 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable short angled cable ( 10 cm in total length including the connectors )
> 2- micro usb to micro usb otg braided 10 cm including angeled connectors


 
 any help guys


----------



## rwelles

I had to send my Mojo back to my dealer yesterday. (USB port socket is not set perpendicular to the back and has intermittent drop-outs.) Starting to have withdrawals already, and I still have at least a couple of weeks before I get it back. Fortunately, I haven't put my HA-2 up for sale yet. 
  
 Before I got the Mojo, I thought the HA-2 sounded great. (Still do for the money/value) But now, I've been thoroughly spoiled. The Oppo sounds thick and congested by comparison. There's a cohesion and clarity missing. 
  
 T minus 14(?) and counting...
  
  
  
  
 sigh


----------



## bflat

Any chance Chord would make "Mojo Slim"? Same internals, but a longer, wider, but thinner case about the footprint of a smartphone with a 5" screen?


----------



## Mojo ideas

vapman said:


> Can you use this as just a DAC if you do the press both volume buttons to set it to line level? the two 3.5mm's will both act as line out?
> 
> is it clear when it's set to line level so i don't blow up my IEMs and ears if I forget?
> 
> i want to use this both as a portable amp and my new home DAC i think. I love my current DAC but it was not terribly expensive when it came out, it is equivalent to a Schiit Modi 2 as they use the same DAC chip, but I have been looking to upgrade, and if the DAC on this sounds as nice as people say it does i would like to use it in my home stereo.


 
 Where did you get the idea from that the design of Mojo is anything like the design of the Schiit Modi it couldn't be further from the truth. Does that Dac have an Artix 7 FPGA And if it did do you think it should be similar ..... Please let me explain about an FPGA . It's a configurable gate array that contains billions of transistors as unconfigured logic gates. They could be considered to be like an unpainted canvas. Just because two devices even have the same FPGA the canvas's in my analogy are made by the same maker rarely would you find the same artwork on both. One might contain the works of a grand master and the other contain the inspired dorbings of Pollock both rated highly by some art critics, though not all, they certainly don't compare the pieces by noting the weave of the canvas's on which they hang. J F.


----------



## vapman

mojo ideas said:


> Where did you get the idea from that the design of Mojo is anything like the design of the Schiit Modi it couldn't be further from the truth.


 
 Sir, please re-read my post.
  
 Did you notice I was asking questions about the Mojo and stated I did not own one?
  
 I re-quote myself:
*"I love my current DAC but it was not terribly expensive when it came out, it is equivalent to a Schiit Modi 2 as they use the same DAC chip,"*
  
 The E-MU 0404 USB uses a AK4396. So does the Modi 2. People on head-fi these days usually know what the Modi 2 is and not the E-MU 0404. (Edit: I say "these days" because I joined in 2006 and have owned the E-MU nearly that long)
  
 I then went on to say:
*"but I have been looking to upgrade, and if the DAC on this sounds as nice as people say it does i would like to use it in my home stereo."*
  
 In this sentence, the "this" as in "the DAC on this" refers to the Mojo.
  
 If you re-read my message, you will notice I am equating the Modi 2 to the E-MU I already own, and you will notice I was simply stating that the E-MU I currently own is the DAC I currently use and would be upgrading from...
  
 I did not read past that part of your post I quoted as I understand the Mojo has a superior DAC design, my other posts in this thread show that is why I am interested in the Mojo.


----------



## AudioBear

bflat said:


> Any chance Chord would make "Mojo Slim"? Same internals, but a longer, wider, but thinner case about the footprint of a smartphone with a 5" screen?


 

 If they did that it would have to have no balls....


----------



## Mython

audiobear said:


> bflat said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance Chord would make "Mojo Slim"? Same internals, but a longer, wider, but thinner case about the footprint of a smartphone with a 5" screen?
> ...


 
  
  
_'Buttons'_ can be fun, too, but please don't ask me to explain how I know this...


----------



## Mojo ideas

vapman said:


> Sir, please re-read my post.
> 
> Did you notice I was asking questions about the Mojo and stated I did not own one?
> 
> ...


 ah I see sorry! 




mojo ideas said:


> Where did you get the idea from that the design of Mojo is anything like the design of the Schiit Modi it couldn't be further from the truth. Does that Dac have an Artix 7 FPGA And if it did do you think it should be similar ..... Please let me explain about an FPGA . It's a configurable gate array that contains billions of transistors as unconfigured logic gates. They could be considered to be like an unpainted canvas. Just because two devices even have the same FPGA the canvas's in my analogy are made by the same maker rarely would you find the same artwork on both. One might contain the works of a grand master and the other contain the inspired dorbings of Pollock both rated highly by some art critics, though not all, they certainly don't compare the pieces by noting the weave of the canvas's on which they hang. J F.


----------



## jarnopp

sound eq said:


> any help guys




For #1 I've been using this Cardas cable between my Mojo and LC with no complaints. It's a bit longer than your request (15cm) but not too expensive:

http://www.amazon.com/CARDAS-Audiophile-Interconnect-Adapter-Mini-Plug/dp/B00EY9ZJAE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452991299&sr=8-1&keywords=Cardas+3.5mm


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> @GreenBow, in no way did I try to publicly humiliate you. I honestly don't understand how you haven't listened to your unit yet. Amazon will take the unit back if you listen to it. You have shown so much interest and have contributed to help others, and pre-planned in the event that you may run in to any issues, but the point of acquiring the gear is for enjoyment. I only suggest that you open the package and enjoy it before moving on to a Hugo. That is unless you might prefer the Hugo size and slightly brighter tuning, but still, you should listen to your Mojo. How will you ever know which one you prefer...


 
  
 Thank you. I think you are right that I could try the Mojo and return it. I am just confused on that point because the Mojo is factory sealed. Amazon might have to sell it as box opened then. However I think our UK distance selling regulations mean I should be able to open and try it. I think Amazon allow for us trying stuff. I have only two weeks left to try it and make a hassle free return then.
  
 It might make more sense if I explain again  why I bought a Mojo. Then why it never got opened. I bought it because I saw the review in What Hi-Fi October-ish; their Awards Issue. It seemed too good to miss and I picked one up from Amazon, with no further online searching.* 'I intended to use it primarily as a desktop DAC'* as I read that many people do with the Hugo.
  
 During the time from when I ordered it to before it arriving I started browsing online about for the Mojo. Already being a Head-Fi member I found this thread. Then I saw the reports that users were having and how they were working around it. *'Some people reported stuff that meant it might not be practical for desktop use'.* It meant that my decision to open the Mojo when it arrived was put on hold. I figured wait and see what fixes or ideas transpired. Then the issue showed up on this thread that the first second of music got missed. With no criticism of Chord, it took weeks before it was explained why. (I think it was prompted by me asking.) Once I understood why, and people assured me it was OK, that issue was resolved for me.
  
 As of now the only issues that I could have using it as a desktop DAC are:
 1. making a noise when charging,
 2. cutting out when charging and playing.
  
 The second point I think I could cure with fixing cooling to it. Therefor I think I will go ahead and try it. I had just two days ago contacted Amazon about these two concerns, explaining the Mojo is still factory sealed. I was assured if a problem arises, I will be able to return it. I was left still nervous though because I am not someone who buys online to audition. I was buying the Mojo blindly to keep, based on review.


----------



## jarnopp

greenbow said:


> As of now the only issues that I could have using it as a desktop DAC are:
> 1. making a noise when charging,
> 2. cutting out when charging and playing.
> 
> The second point I think I could cure with fixing cooling to it. Therefor I think I will go ahead and try it. I had just two days ago contacted Amazon about these two concerns, explaining the Mojo is still factory sealed. I was assured if a problem arises, I will be able to return it. I was left still nervous though because I am not someone who buys online to audition. I was buying the Mojo blindly to keep, based on review.




My unit often makes a faint mechanical noise (kind of like a cd spinning up), which I understand is not a cause for concern. You would most likely not hear this at all from 6" away or more, and certainly not to with music playing through speakers or headphones.


----------



## raelamb

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I think you are right that I could try the Mojo and return it. I am just confused on that point because the Mojo is factory sealed. Amazon might have to sell it as box opened then. However I think our UK distance selling regulations mean I should be able to open and try it. I think Amazon allow for us trying stuff. I have only two weeks left to try it and make a hassle free return then.
> 
> It might make more sense if I explain again  why I bought a Mojo. Then why it never got opened. I bought it because I saw the review in What Hi-Fi October-ish; their Awards Issue. It seemed too good to miss and I picked one up from Amazon, with no further online searching.* 'I intended to use it primarily as a desktop DAC'* as I read that many people do with the Hugo.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow.


----------



## GreenBow

jarnopp said:


> My unit often makes a faint mechanical noise (kind of like a cd spinning up), which I understand is not a cause for concern. You would most likely not hear this at all from 6" away or more, and certainly not to with music playing through speakers or headphones.


 
 Thank you....I'll be be within three feet away for almost most of the time using it. ...Like right now I am listening to Norah Jones album, Come Away with Me. It's playing quietly on active desktop speakers fed from my Meridian Explorer. (It's 2.11am here.) Or I will be using open back Grado headphones and listening at normal to quiet levels. 
  
 It would be the same if I plan to use it to crash to music in a chair. I might have the Mojo plugged in while attached to a tablet, or phone. It will be within arms reach.


----------



## AudioBear

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I think you are right that I could try the Mojo and return it. I am just confused on that point because the Mojo is factory sealed. Amazon might have to sell it as box opened then. However I think our UK distance selling regulations mean I should be able to open and try it. I think Amazon allow for us trying stuff. I have only two weeks left to try it and make a hassle free return then.
> 
> It might make more sense if I explain again  why I bought a Mojo. Then why it never got opened. I bought it because I saw the review in What Hi-Fi October-ish; their Awards Issue. It seemed too good to miss and I picked one up from Amazon, with no further online searching.* 'I intended to use it primarily as a desktop DAC'* as I read that many people do with the Hugo.
> 
> ...


 

 You'll still never know unless you try it and if you listen to all the complaints and criticisms here on Head-fi you will never trust any kit, period.  ever. 
  
 I think you raise an interesting point and I applaud your ethical concerns which  I share.  I have a lot of trouble with buy to try.  A real loaner is fine.  That said you may be being too ethical.  Amazon has developed a  nasty habit of throwing returned items back in the box and shipping them out as new.  This has happened to me quite a few times so I suspect you're ethics are much better than theirs.  Many on-line dealers expect that some buy to try purchases, well, return.  They understand the need to try out a product. It's a gray area.
  
 My experience with Mojo as a desktop unit is it is a very good $600 desktop DAC/AMP.  Worth more.  It doesn't get to too hot when I play it with the charger plugged in and I never noticed any noise. Doesn't cut out.  Users and uses vary which leads to conflicting experiences.   I use it primarily as a portable, however.  At the price you would be hard-pressed to beat it.  If Hugo doesn't strain your finances it's made to be a small desktop unit.   Seems logical to use it as such.  This  takes nothing away from Mojo being an amazing product.


----------



## GreenBow

audiobear said:


> You'll still never know unless you try it and if you listen to all the complaints and criticisms here on Head-fi you will never trust any kit, period.  ever.
> 
> ....  Many on-line dealers expect that some buy to try purchases, well, return.  They understand the need to try out a product. It's a gray area.
> 
> My experience with Mojo as a desktop unit is it is a very good $600 desktop DAC/AMP.  Worth more.  _*It doesn't get to too hot when I play it with the charger plugged in and I never noticed any noise. Doesn't cut out. *_ Users and uses vary which leads to conflicting experiences.   I use it primarily as a portable, however.  At the price you would be hard-pressed to beat it.  If Hugo doesn't strain your finances it's made to be a small desktop unit.   Seems logical to use it as such.  This  takes nothing away from Mojo being an amazing product.


 
  
 I think that's what I really needed to hear, about being quiet and cool enough. I think I want nothing more than to plug my Grados into it.
  
 However I hit a slump also, from having kept it boxed for so long. The cooling off period has been so long, I have cooled off too much.
  
 Thank you AudioBear, and it;s appropriately good to know your Mojo is a beauty.


----------



## SearchOfSub

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I think you are right that I could try the Mojo and return it. I am just confused on that point because the Mojo is factory sealed. Amazon might have to sell it as box opened then. However I think our UK distance selling regulations mean I should be able to open and try it. I think Amazon allow for us trying stuff. I have only two weeks left to try it and make a hassle free return then.
> 
> It might make more sense if I explain again  why I bought a Mojo. Then why it never got opened. I bought it because I saw the review in What Hi-Fi October-ish; their Awards Issue. It seemed too good to miss and I picked one up from Amazon, with no further online searching. *'[COLOR=000080]I intended to use it primarily as a desktop DAC'[/COLOR]* as I read that many people do with the Hugo.
> 
> ...





You don't want to pay shipping and restocking is that why you didn't open the Mojo yet? If you were too busy with work it would be more understandable since that happens at times, but to have it just sitting there for few weeks because you are being careful is a bit odd. Unless ofcourse you haven't bought anything in the past decade, all online retailers accept open boxes and most do not charge restocking fee. Especially being on this thread I definately would have opened it the next post someone said "Mojo sounds special" etc even if I told myself I wouldn't open it for few weeks for whatever reason. Curiosity would get the best of me.


----------



## AudioBear

greenbow said:


> I think that's what I really needed to hear, about being quiet and cool enough. I think I want nothing more than to plug my Grados into it.
> 
> However I hit a slump also, from having kept it boxed for so long. The cooling off period has been so long, I have cooled off too much.
> 
> Thank you AudioBear, and it;s appropriately good to know your Mojo is a beauty.


 

 I think it only fair to say that others have heard noise, and I suspect some of the units are running hotter than others.  I think mine isn't much more than 40-45°.  That's warm for a piece of electronics, but I grew up with radios, TVs and stereos that had tubes or valves, take your pick.  Touch one of those at your own risk.  To digress, different users have experienced different degrees of heat and noise (no pun intended).  Just hope you are one of those who gets a cooler quieter unit. You can always return it and it wouldn't be whimsical if you were reacting to heat and/or noise.
  
 Mojo deserved to be the product of the year on cuteness alone.  Is it the best product in the universe? Not by a mile but I suspect some Head-fiers have never heard better.


----------



## wym2

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I think you are right that I could try the Mojo and return it. I am just confused on that point because the Mojo is factory sealed. Amazon might have to sell it as box opened then. However I think our UK distance selling regulations mean I should be able to open and try it. I think Amazon allow for us trying stuff. I have only two weeks left to try it and make a hassle free return then.
> 
> It might make more sense if I explain again  why I bought a Mojo. Then why it never got opened. I bought it because I saw the review in What Hi-Fi October-ish; their Awards Issue. It seemed too good to miss and I picked one up from Amazon, with no further online searching.* 'I intended to use it primarily as a desktop DAC'* as I read that many people do with the Hugo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am using the mojo as my current desktop DAC. To me it doesn't get even “warm"  after 3-4 hrs use (warm when used as mobile DAC). 
  
 Mine doesn't make noise when it charges. I don’t charge it while I use it. I believe the isolation of battery operation helps with some of the sound/music factors.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


----------



## bikutoru

greenbow said:


> ...
> During the time from when I ordered it to before it arriving I started browsing online about for the Mojo. Already being a Head-Fi member I found this thread. Then I saw the reports that users were having and how they were working around it. *'Some people reported stuff that meant it might not be practical for desktop use'.* It meant that my decision to open the Mojo when it arrived was put on hold. I figured wait and see what fixes or ideas transpired. Then the issue showed up on this thread that the first second of music got missed. With no criticism of Chord, it took weeks before it was explained why. (I think it was prompted by me asking.) Once I understood why, and people assured me it was OK, that issue was resolved for me.
> 
> As of now the only issues that I could have using it as a desktop DAC are:
> ...


 
  
 At home I use Mojo as a desktop constantly connected to the Apple little cube, optical in, and audio out to my NAD. It was mentioned that not a very good charger might make it whine.
 My Mojo makes no noise when charging or when charging and playing.
 Never experience cutting out yet, it has been just two weeks. Never experience it getting hot so it would cut off, it gets warm, but I couldn't even warm my hands with it.
 For me, mobile usage is - so I can take it to work and use it with headphones during the day.
  
 I think you take people opinions and experiences as true reality, it might be true, but only to them.
 There is no way of knowing what it is for you without trying.
 Preemptively trying to fix problems that you might not have, sound a bit over the board. Not trying to offend, just trying to push you to try since it is already in your hands.
 When I got mine, I disregarded all the advices to charge it first, just opened it as fast as I could, plugged it in to see if I can experience all the positive comments about its ability to make music come alive, and it was just great!
 All I'd ever wanted for a while, may be for a very long while, "cheap" Chord wasn't cheap in my neck of the woods. Sometimes I do not know what to think when a well regarded reviewers/bloggers complain how expensive Apple devices are and jump right in into reviewing a $3K headphones or $15K speakers, not to mention Chord Dave, like it is something everyone can afford. Well, I'm glad I got to the point of convincing myself that I'll try Mojo and if not like it, take a loss and sell it.
  
 I have no intent to part with it, it is *my precious*. Well recorded music through Mojo is audio bliss. Not well recorded, oh well, just stays in that "not well recored" domain, no Mojo's fault.
  
 Try it, you might get lucky, like I did, and like it. Like it a lot.


----------



## x RELIC x

I found the charging noise is only present when charging with the Mojo off, and only audible when right next to my ear. Turn it on and the noise goes away. I get the same thing from other battery chargers for other devices (not audio related). 

Also, pretty much all electronics that use the case to dissipate heat run warm, some may even feel it as 'hot', but, as Chord has said, even a hot cup of tea is only around 60° C. I would trust Chord to be able to appropriately deal with the thermals.


----------



## bikutoru

I did not put a stethoscope to it, but even when my Mojo is off, I still could hear no noise. It does make a few clicking sounds when I plug the usb cord into it and blinks once, but then it just sits there, like nothing happened, only the white LED is on.


----------



## GreenBow

AudioBear 
wym2
bikutoru
x RELIC x
  
 Thank you all. I guess I will try later on Sunday as it's 4.33am here in the UK.
  
 I think the Mojo is cute too; (adorable). It's size as with the Hugo is desktop perfect. I genuinely didn't expect to see four members post in a row that their Mojo charges silently.
  
 I also think I would struggle to wait ten hours for it to charge first time. I wondered if that was for battery conditioning. Whereas used straight from the box charging and playing, it's still going to see a full length charge.
  
 I totally completely and absolutely understand why folk love the Mojo, from what I read in pro-reviews, and impressions. I feel re-enthusiastic, and grateful to each of you.


----------



## wym2

greenbow said:


> AudioBear
> wym2
> bikutoru
> x RELIC x
> ...


 
  
 Don't think 10hrs.
  
 Plug it in now and charge it till the light below the charge port goes off...I don't believe it will take 10hrs if the charge port is at least 1 amp. Then enjoy your music.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


----------



## AudioBear

+1

Then enjoy!


----------



## Fungus

Will the ak100 act as transport bypassing the internal dac and amp if I pair it with the mojo? 
 Is so what kind of connector is needed? 
 Just a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect?


----------



## Watagump

fungus said:


> Will the ak100 act as transport bypassing the internal dac and amp if I pair it with the mojo?
> Is so what kind of connector is needed?
> Just a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect?


 
  
 Most use this I believe.
  
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=h3rcdr6jutf2tnngjd7vqafnb2


----------



## vapman

mojo ideas said:


> ah I see sorry!


 

 Please no worries!
 However, iwas wondering if you could answer, the Mojo on line level mode - does this still run thru the Mojo's amp? from how i understand your earlier descriptions, buth the amping and DAC is done in the FPGA?
 thus there is no way to truly use it as a dac without double amping?


----------



## georgelai57

fungus said:


> Will the ak100 act as transport bypassing the internal dac and amp if I pair it with the mojo?
> Is so what kind of connector is needed?
> Just a 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect?



Most computer optical cables will work but they tend to be a bit long at 3 feet. I got mine at about 6" from e-earphone in Japan for $12


----------



## vapman

Last i checked monoprice has very nice and short optical cables.
 The beauty of digital calbes like optical audio or USB is no matter the costruction of the cable, as long as 1s and 0s  gets from one end to the other properly a $1 cable sounds s good as a $500 cable!
 I stocked up on cables over the last couple years from monoprice, prbobably 500-600 in cables, but i never lack any kind of cable i might need.


----------



## NaiveSound

I think I'm not doing something right 

Surely this isn't the best way to connect dx80 to mojo 
.. 
?


----------



## lurk

vapman said:


> Please no worries!
> However, iwas wondering if you could answer, the Mojo on line level mode - does this still run thru the Mojo's amp? from how i understand your earlier descriptions, buth the amping and DAC is done in the FPGA?
> thus there is no way to truly use it as a dac without double amping?


how to double amp when there is no amp in the mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> Please no worries!
> However, iwas wondering if you could answer, the Mojo on line level mode - does this still run thru the Mojo's amp? from how i understand your earlier descriptions, buth the amping and DAC is done in the FPGA?
> thus there is no way to truly use it as a dac without double amping?




The Mojo is always on line level mode. The setting that you get when holding both volume buttons on power on is just a shortcut to 3V output, nothing fundamentally changes or is bypassed. Think of the MoJo's headphone output as being full time variable line out from the DAC. Much cleaner with less distortion than using a seperate amp like in most setups.


----------



## Fungus

lurk said:


> how to double amp when there is no amp in the mojo?


 
 I think there is an amp in the mojo


----------



## AndrewH13

fungus said:


> I think there is an amp in the mojo




No amp as such, see Relic's reply above.


----------



## Rob Watts

vapman said:


> Please no worries!
> However, iwas wondering if you could answer, the Mojo on line level mode - does this still run thru the Mojo's amp? from how i understand your earlier descriptions, buth the amping and DAC is done in the FPGA?
> thus there is no way to truly use it as a dac without double amping?


 
 Line level mode is just a volume preset for the volume control - nothing else changes.
  
 Mojo has an FPGA (which is digital logic only) a discrete DAC (turning digital signals to analogue via flip-flops and resistors) and a single output amplifier - and that is it.
  
 Conventional DAC headphone amps use differential outputs and have two I to V converters (current to voltage), a differential to single ended converter, and an output amplifier. Wrapped up with that is a analogue filter. So that's a lot of passive components and four amplifiers in the signal path. 
  
 Because Mojo's FPGA has extensive digital filtering (at 2048 FS) and has a noise shaper that runs at a very high rate (104MHz) and uses a discrete DAC, I can keep the analogue section radically simpler, and this is one reason why Mojo is so transparent compared to all other DAC amps.
  
 Rob


----------



## vapman

rob watts said:


> Line level mode is just a volume preset for the volume control - nothing else changes.
> 
> Mojo has an FPGA (which is digital logic only) a discrete DAC (turning digital signals to analogue via flip-flops and resistors) and a single output amplifier - and that is it.
> 
> ...


 

 I guess my original quetsion, is all we can do is set Mojo to line level output, or is there a way to actully bypass the Mojo's amp and turn the outputs into true line OUT directly from DAC?
  
 Are DAC and amp integreated in the same chip?
  
 Lastly there is any chance of a non battery powered Mojo  to be released as a desktop only device.
  
 mojo desktop -> polaris -> yamaaha m4 could be amazing.


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> *I guess my original quetsion, is all we can do is set Mojo to line level output, or is there a way to actully bypass the Mojo's amp and turn the outputs into true line OUT directly from DAC?
> 
> Are DAC and amp integreated in the same chip?*
> 
> ...




I posted this a couple pages ago right after one of your posts.... In case you missed it:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9300#post_12256340


----------



## xtr4

I get the feeling that majority of new users of Mojo/Hugo still don't fully understand the design and fundamentals behind the what Chord has developed. Majority are still wrapped up in the traditional DAC is DAC, AMP is AMP era and still think that they are all discrete components.
 Even with the third post and various help by owners and Relic (who is awesome, btw. He deserves a special mention because of the effort he puts in to reply with patience all the repeat questions).
 Guys and gals (if any), it's not that hard to do a little bit of research first and read up on what's been posted by everyone that's been compiled in the 3rd post of the first page. I'm not saying that we can't be helpful and help our fellow head-fier but there comes a time when it does really feel that nobody ever bothers to read the first page anymore and just clicks to the last page to post a question.
  
 Sorry if I've ruffled a few feathers and stepped on a few toes but I feel that this needs to be said, especially for the amount of disservice for not reading the 3rd post when everything is compiled nicely for you.


----------



## vapman

@xtr4 i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
  Paste


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> @xtr4
> i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
> 
> Paste




Actually Rob should answer this, but the FPGA chip is a digital filter (not to make it combined with the amp, the FPGA filter is digital only), then there is a discrete pulse array DAC and from there to the analogue output. I believe what Rob is saying is that because of the Mojo's unorthodox DAC architecture it really kicks a** and there is no need to help it out in the analogue stage like most off the shelf components with a complex amp implementation. Because of this you can't really bypass what is neccessary in the single analogue stage.

Above Rob already answered the difference:



> Conventional DAC headphone amps use differential outputs and have two I to V converters (current to voltage), a differential to single ended converter, and an output amplifier. Wrapped up with that is a analogue filter. So that's a lot of passive components and four amplifiers in the signal path.




Mojo is much simpler than this. Mojo has one analogue stage in the path with very low distortion.

Edit: Re-worded based on Rob's reply below.


----------



## Rob Watts

vapman said:


> @xtr4 i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
> Paste


 
 No, you need at least one amplifier to do the critical I to V conversion. Now it is possible to design a voltage only DAC (no amp at all), but they sound poor due to lots of problems - the largest being the huge amount of distortion you get doing it that way. Believe me, if I could make it simpler I would. The key that Mojo has is extremely low distortion and noise (0.00017% 3V 300 Ohms) but only one single amplifier in the signal path - and this amp combines headphone drive, filtering and I to V conversion in a single stage.
  
 Rob


----------



## vapman

rob watts said:


> No, you need at least one amplifier to do the critical I to V conversion. Now it is possible to design a voltage only DAC (no amp at all), but they sound poor due to lots of problems - the largest being the huge amount of distortion you get doing it that way. Believe me, if I could make it simpler I would. The key that Mojo has is extremely low distortion and noise (0.00017% 3V 300 Ohms) but only one single amplifier in the signal path - and this amp combines headphone drive, filtering and I to V conversion in a single stage.
> 
> Rob


 

 Extremely well put & easy to understand. Many thanks to you!


----------



## DMinor

How 


rob watts said:


> No, you need at least one amplifier to do the critical I to V conversion. Now it is possible to design a voltage only DAC (no amp at all), but they sound poor due to lots of problems - the largest being the huge amount of distortion you get doing it that way. Believe me, if I could make it simpler I would. The key that Mojo has is extremely low distortion and noise (0.00017% 3V 300 Ohms) but only one single amplifier in the signal path - and this amp combines headphone drive, filtering and I to V conversion in a single stage.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Have you compared this to a true line out (clean from dac) to an external amp designed with a DC servo thus completely getting rid of all the caps?


----------



## vapman

lurk said:


> how to double amp when there is no amp in the mojo?


 

 Perhaps that's the point i was stuck on. when he said the amp are one and the same as the dac, i didn't imaigne they were both part of the fpga. thus when i asked if anyone tried it with a separte amp with the mojo in lineout mode, seems they would be effectivly double amping.
  
 i plan to get this either way... i just want to know the clear picture on wherether or not true line out is possible


----------



## Fungus

will an ipod nano 6th gen work with the mojo?


----------



## Currawong

You're over-thinking it. The idea of a "true line-out" came from the idea of bypassing the multiple stages of amping after the DAC in a typical device. These multiple stages don't exist in the Mojo, so you're getting, in effect, the very thing you're asking for with it.


----------



## xtr4

vapman said:


> Perhaps that's the point i was stuck on. when he said the amp are one and the same as the dac, i didn't imaigne they were both part of the fpga. thus when i asked if anyone tried it with a separte amp with the mojo in lineout mode, seems they would be effectivly double amping.
> 
> i plan to get this either way... i just want to know the clear picture on wherether or not true line out is possible


 
 Sorry vapman if my post seemed to target you specifically as it wasn't the intention.
  
 With regards to the double amping scenario, most head-fiers who have paired the Mojo with an amp have mainly done so to add a so called "flavour" to the sound signature.
 Example would be the Continental Dual Mono or any Tube amp, to add that special warmth. Or just the extra juice to really bring out the best of a hard to drive can like the HE-6. The double amping in this scenario is mainly just to tweak the sound signature towards something that the individual is accustomed to. YMMV.
  
 Hope this makes sense.


----------



## 435279

fungus said:


> will an ipod nano 6th gen work with the mojo?


 

 No not natively as it doesn't have a digital output compatible with the Mojo.


----------



## betula

fungus said:


> will an ipod nano 6th gen work with the mojo?


 

 It literally takes 2 minutes of googleing to find the answer. (No.)


----------



## masterpfa

greenbow said:


> Thank you. I think you are right that I could try the Mojo and return it. I am just confused on that point because the Mojo is factory sealed. Amazon might have to sell it as box opened then. However I think our UK distance selling regulations mean I should be able to open and try it. I think Amazon allow for us trying stuff. I have only two weeks left to try it and make a hassle free return then.
> 
> It might make more sense if I explain again  why I bought a Mojo. Then why it never got opened. I bought it because I saw the review in What Hi-Fi October-ish; their Awards Issue. It seemed too good to miss and I picked one up from Amazon, with no further online searching.* 'I intended to use it primarily as a desktop DAC'* as I read that many people do with the Hugo.
> 
> ...


 
 I think I read the same review as you in What HiFi. I was,, at the time, looking to upgrade my Fiio E18, with the Oppo HA2 firmly in the crosshairs. When I read What HiFi to see what their take was on the HA2 I saw a mention of the best in class DAC/AMP was something called a Mojo. Comparing reviews there I see the Mojo was in their opinion a class above all others in this price range and indeed up to about the £1000 bracket.

 I read one or two further reviews from other HiFi Audio centric websites but non from any forums. For me the Mojo sounded, from the 'professionals' like the DAC to get and for my needs size and price were just about right.

 I too bought it on Amazon within 2 days of reading the first review but unlike yourself, did not read this forum until having owned and used my Mojo for a few weeks and that was only because I wasn't aware that this thread existed (I hadn't been active on Head-Fi for nearly a year)

 What I am trying to say is 'Only you can judge, only your experiences matter to you, only you can tell if the Mojo is for you or not'

 I personally have read this thread from start to finish, but only my own experience and my ears really count, because at the end of the day it's how you feel about the product and not others experiences.

 As a good friend always says to me
  
*'Know Thy Self'*
  
  I have not had any issues with my Mojo, none that have been highlighted in the thread.

 Open the box, try your Mojo and above all try to listen to the MUSIC only and enjoy, try not to analyse or search for issues. If there is a problem or fault it will make itself known

 Please just try to enjoy
  
  
  
  
  


fungus said:


> will an ipod nano 6th gen work with the mojo?


 
 The Mojo accepts, as inputs, USB, COAX and Optical only


----------



## Duncan

vapman said:


> @xtr4
> i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
> 
> Paste


Think of the Mojo (and Hugo) as a full sized CD player that has a variable line level output (for pre-amping) - there is no amplifier inside the CD player...

Sane principle applies.


----------



## rkt31

yes exactly, Hugo, mojo, TT and Dave are like high end CD player with variable volume. what hi fi in Hugo's review said that Hugo can save many thousands $ for a high end preamp, if used as preamp. i feed Hugo directly to a power amp and results are extremely good. only thing you will have to get up to change the volume in case of mojo and Hugo.


----------



## rkt31

I don't want to remove Hugo every time for portable use therefore planning to get mojo shortly for portable use.


----------



## fluidz

Reading this thread you would think that Ebay would be clouded with Ha-2's for sale..
 And I guess every time a ha-2 buyer reads this thread it only makes them feel disappointed with their purchase. (Me included)


----------



## Whitigir

rkt31 said:


> I don't want to remove Hugo every time for portable use therefore planning to get mojo shortly for portable use.




The only option you have from Chord at the moment , you will love it for portable uses


----------



## wdh777

I'm considering selling my sony pha-3 for the mojo.  Any thoughts if I would regret it?


----------



## Whitigir

Pha 3 has balanced connection, mojo does not, would that be a factor for you ? Idk....


----------



## Starcruncher

PM3 at duty free? Why not. Even sitting next to a temperamental and adventerous toddler, this is going to be a nice flight.


----------



## Ike1985

I noticed something interesting w/mojo. When playing and charging at the same time from my macbookpro it gets quite a it hotter than when doing the same from an iPhone.


----------



## Pokersound

Hi.
  
 Has somebody pared the DX100 to Mojo?
  
 Which is the best way to connect it, via optical or coaxial?
  
 Could somebody recommend me one cable that can be buy it in Amazon?
  
 Thanks


----------



## NaiveSound

pokersound said:


> Hi.
> 
> Has somebody pared the DX100 to Mojo?
> 
> ...




This is what I use for dx80 to mojo, but I'm. Afraid there is a better way? Can someone help me?


----------



## wdh777

whitigir said:


> Pha 3 has balanced connection, mojo does not, would that be a factor for you ? Idk....


 

 I'm using the Audeze EL-8 and just noticed they sell a balanced cable for use with the PHA-3 so if I decide to keep the PHA-3 I will get that cable and run it balanced.  Given what I can get in a sale of the PHA-3 I should probably just keep it vs trade for a Mojo unless you all think the Mojo is noticeably better.  This may be a different decision if I was considering buying both new given the price differential.


----------



## xtr4

@wdh777 The best solution to your dilemma would be to audition the Mojo (if possible) at your nearest audio store with your current gear and decide for yourself. I've heard the PHA-3 in balanced with output from the ZX2 into the Z7 and that combo sounds really good. But that combo alone costs a bomb in my country as compared to what musicality I could eke out of just the Mojo (I already own an RWAK100S).


----------



## Sound Eq

xtr4 said:


> @wdh777 The best solution to your dilemma would be to audition the Mojo (if possible) at your nearest audio store with your current gear and decide for yourself. I've heard the PHA-3 in balanced with output from the ZX2 into the Z7 and that combo sounds really good. But that combo alone costs a bomb in my country as compared to what musicality I could eke out of just the Mojo (I already own an RWAK100S).


 
 to me that combo zx2--ph3--balanced z7 was so so so bad to my ears
  
 i literally spent 4 hours testing all i can, i even used third party apps like powramp and neutron hoping i can eq it to my liking but man that combo is just bad, i think its manily the z7 which is really really bad
  
 android--- mojo---- oppo pm1 is a the best you can experience


----------



## Ra97oR

"Your Amazon.co.uk order of "Chord Electronics Mojo..." has been dispatched"

Amazon Prime is scary... Ordered this Sunday morning, coming in tomorrow.


----------



## AudioBear

Awesome!  Enjoy!  and report back.


----------



## Bighappy

So...I upgraded my iPhone 6 + to iOS 9.3 beta & I'm getting terrible popping/clicking noise with my Mojo & Oppo HA-2. If I use the 3.5mm jack no problems. I tried using my Mojo from the coax to 3.5mm jack on my iPhone & nothing happens? Am I doing something wrong or will that not work on an iPhone? Anybody else having issues with there lightning ports? Thanks for any help! Also I did try 2 different lightning CCK cables & both did the same thing.


----------



## Mython

bighappy said:


> I tried using my Mojo from the coax to 3.5mm jack on my iPhone & nothing happens?


 
  
  
 I'm not clear on what you mean, above. Can you explain in more detail? Sounds a little strange to me...
  
  


bighappy said:


> So...I upgraded my iPhone 6 + to iOS 9.3 beta & I'm getting terrible popping/clicking noise with my Mojo & Oppo HA-2. Anybody else having issues with there lightning ports? Thanks for any help! Also I did try 2 different lightning CCK cables & both did the same thing.


 
  
  
  
 Is your iPhone upsampling your music files prior to sending them over to the Mojo?


----------



## OneTallGuy

I have read every article in this mojo forum, skipping most apple questions and comments, since a few days after it started.  I have fallen in love with the idea of the Mojo, even to the point of pre purchasing the ebay connector for my Note 3 and a small Case Logic case for the Mojo.  Like many of you, I am very Anal.  But I have not, as of yet, purchased the Mojo.
  
 Some of you might ask “Why the hell not?”  The answer is uncertainty about whether I can hear the differences everyone is raving about.  
  
 I am 60+ with mild tennitus in both ears.  I can not hear anything over 12,000 Hz.  Even though I understand that my hearing is pretty typical of my age bracket, it does make me wonder if I would be wasting my money to purchase this product. 
  
 I do have various amps and dacs with various high quality and low quality headphones.  I can easily hear the differences between all.
  
 There is no way I can audition Mojo before purchase due to my location and knowing no one locally who even owns one.  Oklahoma City, OK. USA.
  
 I am asking any current owners of the Mojo who have my age or hearing issues, to please respond with a short note as to what YOU can hear and if YOU think the purchase was worth it.
  
 Thank you so much for your time and advise.


----------



## u2u2

sound eq said:


> to me that combo zx2--ph3--balanced z7 was so so so bad to my ears
> 
> i literally spent 4 hours testing all i can, i even used third party apps like powramp and neutron hoping i can eq it to my liking but man that combo is just bad, i think its manily the z7 which is really really bad
> 
> android--- mojo---- oppo pm1 is a the best you can experience


 

 This tells you how subjective our gear choices are. I have fed a PHA-3 with a range of digital sources running to Sony Z7 headphones on Sony balanced Kimber cables and the combination is excellent. I have since obtained a Mojo, HD800 headphones and upgraded cables. The new gear has proved worth the investment but I can't sell the Sony kit. The strength of the PHA-3 is the balanced output and ability to easily accept input from so many sources.  The Z7 headphones, at third the cost of the HD800, have, for me, a preferable sound signature for some tunes. I have no idea what is best for someone else but if wdh777 can somehow audition the balanced cables for his EL-8 alongside a Mojo he will have his answer. Maybe purchase from a firm with a good return policy. Then he will know if he should go Mojo vs PHA-3 with balanced cables. If I were starting from scratch. Mojo would be the heart of my portable system. If funds were too tight for a separate desktop system Mojo would be doing double duty... It is that good.


----------



## mscott58

bighappy said:


> So...I upgraded my iPhone 6 + to iOS 9.3 beta & I'm getting terrible popping/clicking noise with my Mojo & Oppo HA-2. If I use the 3.5mm jack no problems. I tried using my Mojo from the coax to 3.5mm jack on my iPhone & nothing happens? Am I doing something wrong or will that not work on an iPhone? Anybody else having issues with there lightning ports? Thanks for any help! Also I did try 2 different lightning CCK cables & both did the same thing.




The iPhone doesn't output digital over coax via the 3.5mm port. The only output a Mojo can use from an iPhone is via the Lightning connector using a CCK or equivalent. Cheers


----------



## Bighappy

mython said:


> I'm not clear on what you mean, above. Can you explain in more detail? Sounds a little strange to me...
> 
> 
> Figured it out. iPhone doesn't output digital through headphone jack :-/...I guess I'll have to wait for an update.
> ...




No sir. Just normal Apple Music.


----------



## Bighappy

mscott58 said:


> The iPhone doesn't output digital over coax via the 3.5mm port. The only output a Mojo can use from an iPhone is via the Lightning connector using a CCK or equivalent. Cheers




Thank you. I'll wait for a new update I guess. Hopefully soon :-/


----------



## mscott58

bighappy said:


> Thank you. I'll wait for a new update I guess. Hopefully soon :-/




Yep, there's always that risk with Betas.


----------



## jarnopp

onetallguy said:


> I have read every article in this mojo forum, skipping most apple questions and comments, since a few days after it started.  I have fallen in love with the idea of the Mojo, even to the point of pre purchasing the ebay connector for my Note 3 and a small Case Logic case for the Mojo.  Like many of you, I am very Anal.  But I have not, as of yet, purchased the Mojo.
> 
> Some of you might ask “Why the hell not?”  The answer is uncertainty about whether I can hear the differences everyone is raving about.
> 
> ...



I'm 50-ish and certainly can't hear above 13k, but I will repeat that the Mojo is simply the best audio purchase - at any price - I've made in 30 years in terms of the difference it has made to MUSIC. It's about the musicality, timing, and detail provided. In particular, I find the bass details to be most amazing. 

Hope that helps. If it's in your budget, I do not believe you will regret a purchase.


----------



## NZtechfreak

onetallguy said:


> I have read every article in this mojo forum, skipping most apple questions and comments, since a few days after it started.  I have fallen in love with the idea of the Mojo, even to the point of pre purchasing the ebay connector for my Note 3 and a small Case Logic case for the Mojo.  Like many of you, I am very Anal.  But I have not, as of yet, purchased the Mojo.
> 
> Some of you might ask “Why the hell not?”  The answer is uncertainty about whether I can hear the differences everyone is raving about.
> 
> ...




Most of the music is within your hearing range (as in virtually all of it), why not have it superbly resolved and rendered by the Mojo? I don't think you'll be wasting your money with the Mojo.


----------



## Bighappy

mscott58 said:


> Yep, there's always that risk with Betas.




Yep. Unfortunately. I think I'm going to try & figure out how to reverse this beta iOS. Thanks!


----------



## u2u2

onetallguy said:


> I have read every article in this mojo forum, skipping most apple questions and comments, since a few days after it started.  I have fallen in love with the idea of the Mojo, even to the point of pre purchasing the ebay connector for my Note 3 and a small Case Logic case for the Mojo.  Like many of you, I am very Anal.  But I have not, as of yet, purchased the Mojo.
> 
> Some of you might ask “Why the hell not?”  The answer is uncertainty about whether I can hear the differences everyone is raving about.
> 
> ...


 

 I am just shy of you in years and share age related hearing concerns when laying out money on this hobby. I have been lucky, in that with patience, I have been able to repeatedly audition most items of interest to me. In the case of the Mojo two opportunities to audition it went bad so I ended up buying blind and have not regretted it at all. Read all the good comments posted here, discount the bad, and that is what I received hardware wise. Sound wise, every time I upgrade my kit I find more tracks in my collection with flaws in the recording/mastering. Mojo added to my list... You will hear a difference, just not the same as a twenty year old will. As you can easily differentiate between your amps, DACs, and headphones you ought to be good to go Mojo as well. On a bang per dollar measure Mojo scores well. A worthwhile purchase in my opinion. Once I have done my research I have found that further time spent in deliberations would have been better spent enjoying the gear I was considering. Just lost eleven months on a WA22.


----------



## Mython

bighappy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Is your iPhone upsampling your music files prior to sending them over to the Mojo?
> ...


 
  
 What sample rate and bit depth are your music files?  e.g. 16bit-44.1khz, 24bit-96khz, etc., etc.
  
  
 Many audiophile iPhone-users use *Onkyo HF Player for iOS*
  
  
  
 Although there are many possible causes of choppy playback when outputting to a DAC, _one possibility_ is that the iPhone's CPU may be struggling to process excessive data, behind the scenes - now that could be because of _non-music-related_ CPU threads being processed, in the beta iOS software, that may, perhaps, be hogging excessive CPU bandwidth, and leaving too little CPU bandwidth available for decoding music data and sending it over the lightning port bus.
  
 Along this line of thinking, this is the reason why I asked you if the music is being upsampled, prior to being sent to the DAC, because some player software is set to upsample, either accidentally or by default, and upsampling also consumes a lot of CPU bandwidth.
  
 .


----------



## Bighappy

mython said:


> What sample rate and bit depth are your music files?  e.g. 16bit-44.1khz, 24bit-96khz, etc., etc.
> 
> 
> Many audiophile iPhone-users use *Onkyo HF Player for iOS*
> ...




I don't believe there's any up sampling going on...I also tried Pandora & Tidal & I'm having the same problems. I'm going to try my wife's phone later today to see if it's just my phone or what. Thank you!


----------



## Mython

bighappy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > What sample rate and bit depth are your music files?  e.g. 16bit-44.1khz, 24bit-96khz, etc., etc.
> ...


 
  
  
 OK but you do realise I was making 2 seperate (though similar) points?
  
 Beta software may be hogging the CPU for a different reason. Upsampling is only one possible reason.
  
  
  
 What colour is showing on the single button LED, on the Mojo, when the music is choppy?


----------



## Bighappy

mython said:


> OK but you do realise I was making 2 seperate (though similar) points?
> 
> Beta software may be hogging the CPU for a different reason. Upsampling is only one possible reason.
> 
> ...




The button is Red. So I believe 44.1? Sorry...Still getting use to all of this


----------



## AudioBear

Might be worth double clicking on home and turning off all open programs (swiping up). Reboot.  Put the iPhone in travel or airplane mode.  Make sure your player isn't up sampling or equalizing or doing any extraneous processing.   Report back.
  
 I use Onkyo HF as a player most of the time. 
  
 Beta testing can be tricky....


----------



## Mython

bighappy said:


> The button is Red. So I believe 44.1? Sorry...Still getting use to all of this


 
  
  
 Yes; correct. Red does signify Redbook 16bit-44.1khz
  
 OK, so I guess we just have to wait and see if there is an issue with the beta software on the iPhone - it'll be interesting to know what results you get with your wife's phone


----------



## Mython




----------



## Bighappy

mython said:


> Yes; correct. Red does signify Redbook 16bit-44.1khz
> 
> OK, so I guess we just have to wait and see if there is an issue with the beta software on the iPhone - it'll be interesting to know what results you get with your wife's phone




I'll let you know as soon as I find out...Thank you for all of the help.


----------



## Mython

You're welcome -  do try what AudioBear suggested, too.


----------



## Bighappy

audiobear said:


> Might be worth double clicking on home and turning off all open programs (swiping up). Reboot.  Put the iPhone in travel or airplane mode.  Make sure your player isn't up sampling or equalizing or doing any extraneous processing.   Report back.
> 
> I use Onkyo HF as a player most of the time.
> 
> Beta testing can be tricky....




I'll give that a try...Thank you!


----------



## Bighappy

mython said:


> Yes; correct. Red does signify Redbook 16bit-44.1khz
> 
> OK, so I guess we just have to wait and see if there is an issue with the beta software on the iPhone - it'll be interesting to know what results you get with your wife's phone




Just got home...Mojo + wife's phone running iOS 9.2 = perfect! Now to figure out how to go back to 9.2 & turn off beta testing...


----------



## petetheroadie

Really struggling to get a right angled interconnect anywhere for my X5ii and Mojo... Didn't think it would be this hard! Anyone know any UK or Ireland based custom cable makers? 
  
 I bought Mojo from Custom Cable, so have emailed them to see if they can help, but would love any additional suggestions. I know Moon audio in the US do it, but I'd rather not pay $95 + $40 shipping + customs duties for an interconnect 
  
 Help!

 Pete


----------



## Mython

petetheroadie said:


> Really struggling to get a right angled interconnect anywhere for my X5ii and Mojo... Didn't think it would be this hard! Anyone know any UK or Ireland based custom cable makers?
> 
> I bought Mojo from Custom Cable, so have emailed them to see if they can help, but would love any additional suggestions. I know Moon audio in the US do it, but I'd rather not pay $95 + $40 shipping + customs duties for an interconnect
> 
> ...


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone recommend a cable making company in the U.K. please?
> ...


 

  


henriks said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone recommend a cable making company in the U.K. please?
> ...


----------



## pytter

ra97or said:


> "Your Amazon.co.uk order of "Chord Electronics Mojo..." has been dispatched"
> 
> Amazon Prime is scary... Ordered this Sunday morning, coming in tomorrow.


 

 Yep!  I had it in my basket yesterday and almost pressed buy but remembered in time that I am out of money this month!  Amazon make it too easy - they even deliver same day or on a Sunday to fuel your impulse buying...
  
 Hope you enjoy the Mojo!  Let us know how you get on!


----------



## masterpfa

onetallguy said:


> I have read every article in this mojo forum, skipping most apple questions and comments, since a few days after it started.  I have fallen in love with the idea of the Mojo, even to the point of pre purchasing the ebay connector for my Note 3 and a small Case Logic case for the Mojo.  Like many of you, I am very Anal.  But I have not, as of yet, purchased the Mojo.
> 
> Some of you might ask “Why the hell not?”  The answer is uncertainty about whether I can hear the differences everyone is raving about.
> 
> ...


 
 Not quite your age, but have had my hearing tested and I have suffered some degree of hearing loss. All the same I personally bought blind on the strength of HiFi mag reviews but I did not join or read this thread until I had my Mojo for about 2 weeks.
 I have not regretted my decision in the slightest, but the jump in quality from my previous equipment was substantial IMO coming from a Fiio DAC/AMP E18. I do believe you will hear a difference
  


u2u2 said:


> I am just shy of you in years and share age related hearing concerns when laying out money on this hobby. I have been lucky, in that with patience, I have been able to repeatedly audition most items of interest to me. In the case of the Mojo two opportunities to audition it went bad so I ended up buying blind and have not regretted it at all. Read all the good comments posted here, discount the bad, and that is what I received hardware wise. Sound wise, every time I upgrade my kit I find more tracks in my collection with flaws in the recording/mastering. Mojo added to my list... You will hear a difference, just not the same as a twenty year old will. As you can easily differentiate between your amps, DACs, and headphones you ought to be good to go Mojo as well. On a bang per dollar measure Mojo scores well. A worthwhile purchase in my opinion. Once I have done my research I have found that further time spent in deliberations would have been better spent enjoying the gear I was considering. Just lost eleven months on a WA22.


 
 If OneTallGuy is in a position to purchase this, go for it I say a more than worthwhile investment for most and hopefully for them too
  


pytter said:


> Yep!  I had it in my basket yesterday and almost pressed buy but remembered in time that I am out of money this month!  Amazon make it too easy - they even deliver same day or on a Sunday to fuel your impulse buying...
> 
> Hope you enjoy the Mojo!  Let us know how you get on!


 
 Don't you just love that (my wallet disagrees as I have just bought my 4th set of eartips in 2 days)


----------



## Deftone

greenbow said:


> I also think I would struggle to wait ten hours for it to charge first time.


 
 you left it in the box sealed for over 9 weeks...


----------



## zambz

Hey guys, I got a new OTA cable today (a cheapie from eBay) as shown here: 
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281257441784?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 This works with the Chord Mojo and my HTC One M8 Google Play Edition but I am noticing a short audio glitch every 15 or so seconds, like a very quick pop/click/skip in the audio.
  
 Has anyone else experienced this?  Is it likely due to the cable or my phone?  I'm using Deezer and Spotify to test.


----------



## oldmate

zambz said:


> Hey guys, I got a new OTA cable today (a cheapie from eBay) as shown here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281257441784?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


 
 Enable developer options and then enable high performance mode.


----------



## zambz

oldmate said:


> Enable developer options and then enable high performance mode.


 
  
 Thanks so much, I'll try it right now


----------



## 211276

I have had the Mojo for over a week now and am over the moon about its performance.  The primary use is via my desktop and I set it up with advice from this forum.  I would now like to connect it to my two Android devices, but am unable to.  I have bought a OTG cable and downloaded Onkyo HF Player, as the manual advised.  My two devices are a Vodafone Smart 4 Mini and a Tesco Hudl tablet.  Grateful for any advice.
  
 Thanks


----------



## NZtechfreak

211276 said:


> I have had the Mojo for over a week now and am over the moon about its performance.  The primary use is via my desktop and I set it up with advice from this forum.  I would now like to connect it to my two Android devices, but am unable to.  I have bought a OTG cable and downloaded Onkyo HF Player, as the manual advised.  My two devices are a Vodafone Smart 4 Mini and a Tesco Hudl tablet.  Grateful for any advice.
> 
> Thanks




Both are likely lacking USB host capabilities, fairly sure the Vodafone handset is. Root and a custom firmware might be able to address that. Can you connect a USB drive successfully?


----------



## Mimouille

Here is my summarized take on the Solar.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/rhapsodio-10ba/reviews/15033


----------



## zambz

oldmate said:


> Enable developer options and then enable high performance mode.


 
  
 Sadly this option does not exist on my phone.  Keep in mind that it's a HTC One M8 "Google Play Edition" which means it runs completely stock Android 6.0.
  
 Any further ideas are welcome of course


----------



## aa212121

zambz said:


> Sadly this option does not exist on my phone.  Keep in mind that it's a HTC One M8 "Google Play Edition" which means it runs completely stock Android 6.0.
> 
> Any further ideas are welcome of course



It's hidden by default on all devices. To enable, check this
www.htc.com/us/support/htc-one-m8/faq/2/

And It's a phone issue, not Mojo. 
Off topic; 
But even if htc has that option under "developer options" i don't think Enabling that will fix this issue.. Try using a different player or check your player options to set the player performance to high.


----------



## zambz

aa212121 said:


> It's hidden by default on all devices. To enable, check this
> www.htc.com/us/support/htc-one-m8/faq/2/
> 
> And It's a phone issue, not Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks a lot. yeah I enabled Developer Options already but the option simply doesn't exist.  Do you think that the OTG cable could cause this or is it more likely the phone itself?


----------



## aa212121

zambz said:


> Thanks a lot. yeah I enabled Developer Options already but the option simply doesn't exist.  Do you think that the OTG cable could cause this or is it more likely the phone itself?





Spoiler: Off Topic



More likely it's your Otg connection to your phone ie the USB port on your phone. But before you buy a new cable or phone, try using the otg cable for something else (data Transfer to and from a usb drive) and check if it's your cable. Then check your player(try a different player).


----------



## krismusic

onetallguy said:


> I have read every article in this mojo forum, skipping most apple questions and comments, since a few days after it started.  I have fallen in love with the idea of the Mojo, even to the point of pre purchasing the ebay connector for my Note 3 and a small Case Logic case for the Mojo.  Like many of you, I am very Anal.  But I have not, as of yet, purchased the Mojo.
> 
> Some of you might ask “Why the hell not?”  The answer is uncertainty about whether I can hear the differences everyone is raving about.
> 
> ...



I'm similar to you. Shortly to be 60. Tinnitus and hearing loss. 
I have to say I am sceptical. I have been caught so many times over the years. 
No offence guys but there is a lack of rigour to this thread IMHO. 
I have heard the Hugo and did not think it an improvement over the HO of the iPhone. 
Admittedly this was at a meet and only using one track. 
I intend to order a Mojo from Amazon and return it if not impressed. Could you not do the same OneTallGuy?


----------



## Dobrescu George

krismusic said:


> I'm similar to you. Shortly to be 60. Tinnitus and hearing loss.
> I have to say I am sceptical. I have been caught so many times over the years.
> No offence guys but there is a lack of rigour to this thread IMHO.
> I have heard the Hugo and did not think it an improvement over the HO of the iPhone.
> ...


 
 I heared Hugo and was amazed, not impressed. It was that one thing I would consider true end game.
  
 I think that you should try it again with more tracks and in a quieter place, with headphones you already know.


----------



## sabloke

I found myself today on a long walk listening to Joe Rogan's podcast through the Mojo driving my Flare R2Pros. After a couple of hours I thought this is quite silly so I plugged the IEMs straight into the phone. What a difference! Voices sounded so much more natural through the Mojo than straight out of the G4. That was just a silly podcast (well, the Amazing Atheist was on so had to hear it) and Mojo made such a difference. People saying they can't hear the magic playing MUSIC should really check their hearing.
  
@Dobrescu George get the Mojo already and forget about the X7 as it is guaranteed to give you better SQ and flexibility. I was in that boat, thinking either X7 or maybe LG's V10. However, I can't see myself committing to a phone for more than 6 months and X7 costs enough to make me nervous I would drop it ad break the screen or something. Mojo's  technology is years ahead of anything else portable, is built like a tank (dropped it on my foot, freakin' hurts...) and works so well with my laptop during long office hours. Buying anything else will simply get you second best, end of story.
 I understand it is hard to make a decision without testing. Was lucky enough the local dealer here in Adelaide had a demo unit that I could play with. Do you know how long it took to make up my mind? About 20 seconds...


----------



## krismusic

dobrescu george said:


> I heared Hugo and was amazed, not impressed. It was that one thing I would consider true end game.
> 
> I think that you should try it again with more tracks and in a quieter place, with headphones you already know.



Tried it with my K10's and a friends HD 600's. Both my two friends that I was with and myself could not identify the Hugo blind...


----------



## x RELIC x

sabloke said:


> ..... *(dropped it on my foot, freakin' hurts...) *.....




*Ouch! ROFL!!!!*


----------



## 435279

krismusic said:


> Tried it with my K10's and a friends HD 600's. Both my two friends that I was with and myself could not identify the Hugo blind...


 

 I'm sure I could identify what others call the "Chord house sound" but I would need a blind A-B type switch rapidy between Chord and non-Chord to do so.


----------



## Ra97oR

Saying that I am impressed is an understatement. While reviews on the Mojo is already done to death, my brain is telling me to do one regardless...


----------



## Whitigir

wdh777 said:


> I'm using the Audeze EL-8 and just noticed they sell a balanced cable for use with the PHA-3 so if I decide to keep the PHA-3 I will get that cable and run it balanced.  Given what I can get in a sale of the PHA-3 I should probably just keep it vs trade for a Mojo unless you all think the Mojo is noticeably better.  This may be a different decision if I was considering buying both new given the price differential.




Well, I have not heard of PHA-3, and neither did I have a chance to compare both, so I can't tell you what is right/wrong. All I can say is that in "capable devices" balanced out has obvious advantages vs SE, and not all balanced out got implemented/designed equally....hence I said "capable". I think it is best to try out "Mojo" for yourself and do that comparison with all you could.


----------



## xtr4

The one thing which impresses me the most about the Mojo is how effortless it is till it's not really discernible. You're no longer listening to music but immersing and enjoying it instead.
 The other beauty of the Mojo is that because it brings forth so much detail that I find myself picking up details that I had barely noticed before when listening to my car stereo. Bare in mind these details are nowhere in the same league as the ones from the Mojo playback but they are there when some of my favourite tracks play over the air. It's just not significant enough to be noticed before.
 I'm not sure if others have experienced what I've experienced but it's just an amazing experience I thought I'd share.


----------



## Dobrescu George

sabloke said:


> I found myself today on a long walk listening to Joe Rogan's podcast through the Mojo driving my Flare R2Pros. After a couple of hours I thought this is quite silly so I plugged the IEMs straight into the phone. What a difference! Voices sounded so much more natural through the Mojo than straight out of the G4. That was just a silly podcast (well, the Amazing Atheist was on so had to hear it) and Mojo made such a difference. People saying they can't hear the magic playing MUSIC should really check their hearing.
> 
> @Dobrescu George get the Mojo already and forget about the X7 as it is guaranteed to give you better SQ and flexibility. I was in that boat, thinking either X7 or maybe LG's V10. However, I can't see myself committing to a phone for more than 6 months and X7 costs enough to make me nervous I would drop it ad break the screen or something. Mojo's  technology is years ahead of anything else portable, is built like a tank (dropped it on my foot, freakin' hurts...) and works so well with my laptop during long office hours. Buying anything else will simply get you second best, end of story.
> I understand it is hard to make a decision without testing. Was lucky enough the local dealer here in Adelaide had a demo unit that I could play with. Do you know how long it took to make up my mind? About 20 seconds...


 
  
  
 this thread is toxic in the mean that it probably will make me go great lengths to at least hear a mojo.. 
  
 On the bright side, I will write a mail to Romania Chord dealer, and see if they would provide me with an audition of mojo.


----------



## Ike1985




----------



## Mojo ideas

ra97or said:


> Saying that I am impressed is an understatement. While reviews on the Mojo is already done to death, my brain is telling me to do one regardless...


Go on you know you must!


----------



## Ra97oR

I have this problem with my Mojo, making my desktop alerts and such inaudible. 

The cutting of the first second from a track is happening to desktop sounds too, currently using USB input on Windows 7. I assume is the Mojo's auto mute not deactivating quick enough? Sudden sound from silent to something like a short mail alert just get muted and never played.

Is there any known solutions for this problem? Or future driver updates will solve it?


----------



## jarnopp

krismusic said:


> I'm similar to you. Shortly to be 60. Tinnitus and hearing loss.
> I have to say I am sceptical. I have been caught so many times over the years.
> No offence guys but there is a lack of rigour to this thread IMHO.
> I have heard the Hugo and did not think it an improvement over the HO of the iPhone.
> ...




@Kris, no offense here, but not sure what you mean by lack of rigor. This may be the fastes growing thread ever and people have posted multiple impressions and reviews with all types of equipment. I bought my Mojo blind but was not steered wrong by the thread. If anything, "at a meet and only using one track" sounds like a lack of rigor. 

But it shouldn't take too much more to hear the difference. Try a few of your best-known tracks on gear you know and please report back!


----------



## rkt31

have Hugo and mojo will be arriving shortly. does it come with USB and coaxial cable ? I will be using it mainly with Beyer dt880 600 ohm and redmi s1/fiio x3 2nd gen as transport .


----------



## rkt31

I also intend to use mojo for movie watching on windows tab. has any one used mojo with vlc media player in windows tab and mojo fed with USB out.


----------



## jarnopp

rkt31 said:


> have Hugo and mojo will be arriving shortly. does it come with USB and coaxial cable ? I will be using it mainly with Beyer dt880 600 ohm and redmi s1/fiio x3 2nd gen as transport .




It comes with almost nothing but great sound. There is only the Mojo and a short USB/microUSB cable in the box.


----------



## Mython

rkt31 said:


> have Hugo and mojo will be arriving shortly. does it come with USB and coaxial cable ?


 
  
  
 It comes _*only*_ with the cable in this image:


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask please if i buy one of those lavricables micro usb otg cables which i assume are silver cables would it add any brightness to the sound as that is something i do not want, and are those good cables
  
 i am interested in ultra short micro usb otg cables 10 cm long can anyone put pictures of their cables used


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> can i ask please if i buy one of those lavricables micro usb otg cables which i assume are silver cables would it add any brightness to the sound as that is something i do not want, and are those good cables
> 
> i am interested in ultra short micro usb otg cables 10 cm long can anyone put pictures of their cables used


 
  
  
 Because the data transmission is entirely digital, silver shouldn't alter the perceived 'brightness' of the sound as it could if carrying an analogue signal.
  
 I can't _personally _attest to the quality of Lavricables, but I have followed this thread since Day #1, and the general consensus, within this thread, from Mojo owners using Lavricables, has been quite consistently positive.
  
 Also, for a few discussions on the topic of microUSB cables, have you checked the microUSB section in _post #3_ ?


----------



## rwelles

krismusic said:


> I'm similar to you. Shortly to be 60. Tinnitus and hearing loss.
> I have to say I am sceptical. I have been caught so many times over the years.
> No offence guys but there is a lack of rigour to this thread IMHO.
> I have heard the Hugo and did not think it an improvement over the HO of the iPhone.
> ...


 
  
  
 My experience is very different. I'm a self-confessed sexagenarian. My hearing above 10K is very limited and I suffer from occasional tinnitus. I clearly heard substantial improvements in SQ from the Oppo HA-2. The difference between the Mojo and straight from my iPhone 6S is even greater! 
  
 Of course, YMMV. Also, it depends on what ear/headphone is being used. In my case, it's a Westone W40, definitely not a TOTL (MOTL???) earphone. Even so, the difference is well worth the price, IMO. krismusic and OneTallGuy, you may well decide to keep the Mojo!!


----------



## Sound Eq

mython said:


> Because the data transmission is entirely digital, silver shouldn't alter the perceived 'brightness' of the sound as it could if carrying an analogue signal.
> 
> I can't _personally _attest to the quality of Lavricables, but I have followed this thread since Day #1, and the general consensus, within this thread, from Mojo owners using Lavricables, has been quite consistently positive.
> 
> Also, for a few discussions in the topic of microUSB cables, have you checked the microUSB section in _post #3_ ?


 
 thanks what about if i want to connect the mojo to an amp using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable does it make a difference what type of cable i buy


----------



## Bighappy

mython said:


> Yes; correct. Red does signify Redbook 16bit-44.1khz
> 
> OK, so I guess we just have to wait and see if there is an issue with the beta software on the iPhone - it'll be interesting to know what results you get with your wife's phone


 
 Thought I'd give an update...I went back down to ios 9.2 and unenrolled from beta software testing ...all is good now...no crackling/popping at all anymore...Hopefully they'll get it ironed out with the public version of ios 9.3...I'm no longer going to be a guinea pig ...Thanks everybody that chimed in for the help...Mojo's still working flawlessly! Get ya one!!!


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> thanks what about if i want to connect the mojo to an amp using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable does it make a difference what type of cable i buy


 
  
_Possibly_, although I suspect the shorter the length of the cable, the less likely one would be to detect any audible differences. It's such a subjective thing, with some people claiming there are no audible differences with different cables, and others vehemently swearing there are substantial differences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Since analogue cables can be such a _subjective_ thing, I would suggest using a standard cable first, and compare it to others, rather than buying an expensive one in the beginning.


----------



## krismusic

sabloke said:


> Was lucky enough the local dealer here in Adelaide had a demo unit that I could play with. Do you know how long it took to make up my mind? About 20 seconds...



In that 20 seconds you managed to remove all expectation bias and placebo?


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> In that 20 seconds you managed to remove all expectation bias and placebo?


 
  
  
 So much cynicism in one so young old


----------



## Invocation

This might be a question already asked a lot of times...Sorry I am new to this thread
  
 I am thinking of get a portable DAC/amp for my DAP and laptop. Has anyone compared mojo with iFi iDSD? Which one is better?


----------



## Whitigir

sound eq said:


> thanks what about if i want to connect the mojo to an amp using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable does it make a difference what type of cable i buy




Through all of my experiences, silver cables and especially from lavricables is the cables that carry analog signal as the best the money can buy in cables performances. All of my gears, cables are with lavricables silver cables. So I can totally attest to this. I can even point out where exactly does the cables improves, but as I can hear it for myself, so can you....however to connect to an amp ? I am not so sure if the amp in what ways that can affect the analog signals. And whether or not could you possibly realize and observe the quality ? I can only speak for silver cables on portable gears and source


----------



## Mython

invocation said:


> This might be a question already asked a lot of times...Sorry I am new to this thread
> 
> I am thinking of get a portable DAC/amp for my DAP and laptop. Has anyone compared mojo with iFi iDSD? Which one is better?


 
  
 There is a search function in each thread on Head-fi, which will generally help you find any info you need to know:
  

  
 But you can click here, instead:
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=iDSD&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=784602&advanced=1


----------



## uzi2

invocation said:


> This might be a question already asked a lot of times...Sorry I am new to this thread
> 
> I am thinking of get a portable DAC/amp for my DAP and laptop. Has anyone compared mojo with iFi iDSD? Which one is better?


 

 I used the search facility and came up with =784602&advanced=1]this lot.
 I am sure you will find your answer there.
  
 Edit: @Mython is really quick on the trigger - Don't challenge him to a duel


----------



## krismusic

mython said:


> So much cynicism in one so young old



 I almost didn't post my reply to Sabloke. Not wanting to rain on anyone's parade.
 I have been caught so many times though. Green pen around the edge of CD's ( embarrassing!) Mains cables, silver interconnects...
Most recently I initially thought that there was a huge difference between Spotify and Tidal. Careful AB listening proved that the differences are small. 
So yes. I am very cynical/cautious. Both from a financial POV and the inconvenience of lugging gear around with clunky connections to the iPhone. 
When I can afford it I will try and get a Mojo for a good listen. Is the only way to order from Amazon or does any UK dealer offer a loaner?
I'll try and keep quiet now until I hear the Mojo. Carry on!


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > So much cynicism in one so young old
> ...


 
  
  
 I never said I disagreed with you! LOL
  
  
 Ah, yes... green pen on CD edges - that was all-the-rage when I first got into Hi-fi, in the late 80s/early 90s. Someone made a small fortune on green marker pens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Regarding UK loaners of Mojo, Im actually not certain if any dealers offer that...
  
 I'll ask.


----------



## Invocation

mython said:


> There is a search function in each thread on Head-fi, which will generally help you find any info you need to know:


 
  
 Thanks! Now I know how to search in threads. Used to read through everything but this one is just tooo long


----------



## Invocation

sound eq said:


> i have both, and keep both
> 
> ifi dsd for home use
> 
> mojo home and outdoor use


 

 I am comparing the two and try to decide which one to go for. Can I ask why you think mojo is better for outdoor use than idsd?


----------



## Sound Eq

invocation said:


> I am comparing the two and try to decide which one to go for. Can I ask why you think mojo is better for outdoor use than idsd?


 
 i ended up selling my ifi dsd micro, and kept the mojo


----------



## episiarch

onetallguy said:


> I have read every article in this mojo forum, skipping most apple questions and comments, since a few days after it started.  I have fallen in love with the idea of the Mojo, even to the point of pre purchasing the ebay connector for my Note 3 and a small Case Logic case for the Mojo.  Like many of you, I am very Anal.  But I have not, as of yet, purchased the Mojo.
> 
> Some of you might ask “Why the hell not?”  The answer is uncertainty about whether I can hear the differences everyone is raving about.
> 
> ...


 
  
 @OneTallGuy I'm still a little under 60, but with probably worse hearing than yours (though not tinnitus).  Like you, I have various amps, DACs, and headphones and can easily hear the differences between them.  And I can easily, easily hear the difference between my Mojo and any other DAC/amp stack I own.  The Mojo is by far my favorite.  I hear instrument timbres much more clearly: instruments sound like the instrument, revealing how my other equipment made instruments sound, well, more like a good simulation of an instrument than a real instrument.  There are little details in the background that I never heard before.  It's far easier to pick out the different pieces of the band, and really enjoy how good each one sounds, than with my other equipment.  For me, yes, absolutely worth it.


----------



## Whitigir

episiarch said:


> @OneTallGuy I'm still a little under 60, but with probably worse hearing than yours (though not tinnitus).  Like you, I have various amps, DACs, and headphones and can easily hear the differences between them.  And I can easily, easily hear the difference between my Mojo and any other DAC/amp stack I own.  The Mojo is by far my favorite.  I hear instrument timbres much more clearly: instruments sound like the instrument, revealing how my other equipment made instruments sound, well, more like a good simulation of an instrument than a real instrument.  There are little details in the background that I never heard before.  It's far easier to pick out the different pieces of the band, and really enjoy how good each one sounds, than with my other equipment.  For me, yes, absolutely worth it.




What do you pair your mojo at ?


----------



## Invocation

sound eq said:


> i ended up selling my ifi dsd micro, and kept the mojo


 

 Thanks!


----------



## Sound Eq

invocation said:


> Thanks!


 
 yeah although i liked the ifi, but man this mojo has something so magical about it that once u hear it i can not go back to anything else


----------



## PhilW

mython said:


> I never said I disagreed with you! LOL
> 
> 
> Ah, yes... green pen on CD edges - that was all-the-rage when I first got into Hi-fi, in the late 80s/early 90s. Someone made a small fortune on green marker pens :rolleyes:
> ...


 We can offer this. Give us a call.

Best regards


----------



## krismusic

philw said:


> We can offer this. Give us a call.
> 
> Best regards



Amazing. Thank you. I will have to wait until the summer to have the funds.


----------



## Invocation

sound eq said:


> yeah although i liked the ifi, but man this mojo has something so magical about it that once u hear it i can not go back to anything else


 

 What player you used with mojo? I wonder how much it improves the sound of the tons of 192k mp3 in my iphone...


----------



## Sound Eq

invocation said:


> What player you used with mojo? I wonder how much it improves the sound of the tons of 192k mp3 in my iphone...


 
 with mojo i use the neutron and onkyo hf players
  
 i own the iphone 6s plus 128 and there is no comparison at all between the two, the mojo is miles better than what you can get from the iphone
  
 you know i have to admit it although i do not like to admit it because i paid so much for my ak380 dap and amp over 4000 usd, the mojo sounds better than the ak380 dap and amp combo, this is why i am selling my ak380 and amp combo also
  
 as for 192k mp3 honestly i can not help you in this cause i listen mostly to flac, but i can tell you this the mojo makes everything sound so dam good


----------



## betula

Anyone tried Aune S-16 desktop DAC, and could give me sound comparison to Mojo?


----------



## jarnopp

sound eq said:


> with mojo i use the neutron and onkyo hf players
> 
> i own the iphone 6s plus 128 and there is no comparison at all between the two, the mojo is miles better than what you can get from the iphone
> 
> ...




I have a lot of 256k and 320k MP3 on my iPhone. Mojo makes a huge positive difference here also.


----------



## Invocation

sound eq said:


> with mojo i use the neutron and onkyo hf players
> 
> i own the iphone 6s plus 128 and there is no comparison at all between the two, the mojo is miles better than what you can get from the iphone
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks! AK380 seems overpriced. It is too expensive...


----------



## Invocation

jarnopp said:


> I have a lot of 256k and 320k MP3 on my iPhone. Mojo makes a huge positive difference here also.


 

 Good to know, thanks! I used to store 320k mp3 on my 64G iPhone but soon I had no more space so I have to squeeze things to 192k...


----------



## Sound Eq

invocation said:


> Thanks! AK380 seems overpriced. It is too expensive...


 
 well it sounds great without eq only but i am an eq guy and the eq in ak380 is simply bad, i was mislead by ak selling point that it contains 20 parametric eq bands and honestly that is why i bought it, but the eq in ak380 is one of the worse i ever tried
  
 with mojo and neutron player man i get to mess with eq and go above and beyond, i know many will ridicule using eq but man with so many bad recording quality to me eq is a must, not every band is pink floyd so this is where eq is important to me


----------



## x RELIC x

invocation said:


> What player you used with mojo? I wonder how much it improves the sound of the tons of 192k mp3 in my iphone...




I'm not sure if you can hear it but I find 192kbps MP3 to be audibly terrible. The Mojo won't magically transform trash to treasure so to speak. It's exceedingly revealing and as they say 'garbage in, garbage out'. Same with poor masters... especially with poor masters. That said, well recorded music with decent file compression (my minimum threshold is 256kbps AAC) will simply shine with the Mojo.


----------



## xeroian

rkt31 said:


> have Hugo and mojo will be arriving shortly. does it come with USB and coaxial cable ? I will be using it mainly with Beyer dt880 600 ohm and redmi s1/fiio x3 2nd gen as transport .




Only a very short USB cable with Mojo. Hugo comes with many variants of USB and optical cables though so you should be fine.


----------



## xeroian

greenbow said:


> AudioBear
> wym2
> bikutoru
> x RELIC x
> ...




Please make sure you check Amazons T&Cs before deciding to open it. Amazon UK usually say 14 days in either used or unused condition because of Distance Selling regulations (although the regs. have a different name now as they are EU wide) and a further 14 days (28 all together) if unopened. Over Christmas they extend this but it may just be the unopened allowance they extend. If in doubt about their rules then return the Mojo, buy it again and start using it immediately. Why wait until the last day before checking out whether something is suitable or faulty? Do it on day one.


----------



## episiarch

whitigir said:


> What do you pair your mojo at ?


 

 In terms of headphones, there's a variety depending on mood and use case, but it drives all of them well (again, to my ears, better than anything else I own).  The current favorite is ACS Evolve, but others I use or have used it with, with good results, are HD580, K501, K550, SA5000, D2000, ER-4S and JH13 (pre-freqphase).
  
 In transports, it's been Macs (both optical and USB, sometimes with Audirvana Plus and sometimes without), iPhone (CCK + the included USB).
  
 In material, almost nothing better than 16/44.1, and a lot of it is AAC 320 or AAC 256.  Even those compressed tracks sound amazing through the Mojo.  I'd much rather listen to AAC 256 on Mojo than something higher-res on my Lavry DA10.
  
 For me it's just making _everything_ better.


----------



## trtrtr607

just wonder if anyone experienced crackling sound through Chord stock ASIO output in foobar? I am currently running Windows 10 and installed driver from Chord, and these crack and pop sounds appear while playing back MP3/AAC files, but not DSD files. When I switch to WASAPI, all just work right. I previously used Windows 7 and have no problem with ASIO at all.


----------



## zeddun

Has anyone tried the Mojo with either versions of Dita the Answer and if so is it a good pairing?


----------



## Mojo ideas

zeddun said:


> Has anyone tried the Mojo with either versions of Dita the Answer and if so is it a good pairing?


 We at Chord have had a lot of experience with all the Dita products we like them all and I personally carry some always.


----------



## sonickarma

zeddun said:


> Has anyone tried the Mojo with either versions of Dita the Answer and if so is it a good pairing?


 
 Dita Truth has good synergies with MoJo


----------



## salla45

rkt31 said:


> have Hugo and mojo will be arriving shortly. does it come with USB and coaxial cable ? I will be using it mainly with Beyer dt880 600 ohm and redmi s1/fiio x3 2nd gen as transport .


 
 I'm using mine also with the X3 ii. It's a headache to get the 2 linked up. I got a bespoke cable made by a HEADFI member derGabe for not much money at all and it works like a charm! I used Sugru to modify it a little as below, and now the X3ii and Mojo are just continuously "bolted" together with velcro and i even put some bumper feet on it so it can stand up nicely. If i were you, i'd contact derGabe and see if he can knock one up for you. It took a bit of time, so to avoid frustration get in early. I don't know many other places, other than Moon Audio who will do one, but thats 100$ or something + timescale. 
  
 I also have the T1 beyers and they work beautifully with it. Your 880's should be great too!! 
  
 Hope you enjoy as much as me.


----------



## TokenGesture

Disappointed with mojo (in)ability to connect to the Pioneer DAP over USB.  I've tried numbers of OTG cables, most don't connect at all, and the two that do display a lot of interference.  Not really fit for purpose.


----------



## cattlethief

tokengesture said:


> Disappointed with mojo (in)ability to connect to the Pioneer DAP over USB.  I've tried numbers of OTG cables, most don't connect at all, and the two that do display a lot of interference.  Not really fit for purpose.




My mojo can connect to my pioneer no problems and if you are getting interference you will have to switch your wifi off.


----------



## TokenGesture

cattlethief said:


> My mojo can connect to my pioneer no problems and if you are getting interference you will have to switch your wifi off.


 

 I guess you are right. I wanted to stream, but I guess I can just do that with the Pioneer sans mojo.


----------



## masterpfa

tokengesture said:


> Disappointed with mojo (in)ability to connect to the Pioneer DAP over USB.  I've tried numbers of OTG cables, most don't connect at all, and the two that do display a lot of interference.  Not really fit for purpose.


 
 I have found any connection issues to be with the device you are tying to connect to the Mojo and/or cables. I personally don't have the Pioneer DAP but I did have a great deal of problems with my OnePlus One. Long story short, got an OTG from One Plus and all worked, I have since found other cable that will also work.

 Any noise interference can also be caused by a bad connection in the USB chain (either at the DAP or DAC end) or interference from the WiFi.
 It's a shame that you haven't found a USB OTG that's Fit For Purpose took me ages to get items that worked.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> zeddun said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried the Mojo with either versions of Dita the Answer and if so is it a good pairing?
> ...


 
  
 ...and the Chord publicity pics prove it!


----------



## zeddun

mojo ideas said:


> We at Chord have had a lot of experience with all the Dita products we like them all and I personally carry some always.






mython said:


> ...and the Chord publicity pics prove it!






sonickarma said:


> Dita Truth has good synergies with MoJo




Thanks everyone for your comments. I'm looking for a good universal IEM to use with my Mojo and my Calyx M. Based on comments I'm going to purchase rhe Answer from a fellow head-fi member. I previously had the ie800 and really liked the sound but the ie800 wouldn't stay in my ears unless I was stationary and didn't really provide any isolation. I also tried the K3003i but didn't like the fact that it distorted with my Calyx M due to its low impedance so that I had to use an extra M Jack. Looking forward to trying the Answer.


----------



## Mython

zeddun said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > We at Chord have had a lot of experience with all the Dita products we like them all and I personally carry some always.
> ...


 
  
 We're spoiled for choice, these days, with the number of good quality IEMs available. IE800, K3003i, Ditas, DUNU DN-2000J, etc., etc., and an ever-increasing number of 'universal customs'.
  
 Hope you like your Ditas from your Mojo!


----------



## Reignfire

Hi





psikey said:


> USB Audio Player Pro.......awesome app !
> 
> I not only now have the perfect mobile setup but now works great as my main docked home system streaming HiFi Tidal.
> 
> ...


 hi can you share with us the settings in the UAPP? I cant seem to make it work (mojo-usb-Note 5)

Thanks


----------



## Mython

reignfire said:


> Hi can you share with us the settings in the UAPP? I cant seem to make it work (mojo-usb-Note 5)
> 
> Thanks


 
  
  
 First of all, have you read the links I posted in the *3rd post* of this thread?
  
  
 www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/195#post_11994409
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4200#post_12056432
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4725#post_12068719
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8340#post_12217948
  
 Thanks to _'DanBa'_ for this informative post:  www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7350#post_12061822
  
  
 Also consider:
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2280#post_12023830
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2910#post_12032759
  
 Problems getting _Samsung Note 4_ to play with Mojo?
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8130#post_12212208
  
  
 If you don't find what you need in those links, then let us know


----------



## Ra97oR

Got my adaptors in now.


----------



## Ike1985

Does the mojo dac-remove all pre-emphasis or will it have to be eq'd out by the source?


----------



## Rob Watts

15/50 uS de-emphasis is built into all my DAC's. Only appropriate with SPDIF, as USB does not transmit the emphasis flag.
  
 Would be nice to drop this feature, it uses up gates that probably never gets used nowadays!
  
 Rob


----------



## GreenBow

AudioBear
wym2
bikutoru
x RELIC x
  
 I did go ahead and try the Mojo. Silent charging was a relief. I could hear a fainst hissy/buzzy/tingley noise with my ear right on the case. No noise from even 3cm away. (1A USB charger.)
  
 To everyone, I found that Media Go does play music through the Mojo. In Tools>Perferences>Audio Output, it shows no ASIO device detected. However it did that with my Meridian Explorer also. Both the ME and Mojo play through Windows Sound (default). I have no idea if ASIO or WASAPI are better, and that's another debate. Media Go is a free player though that plays high resolution files. It's also the simplist of all to use, out of iTunes and JRiver. There is no first second of music missing with it when I play CD FLAC, as we would expect.
  
 I did however notice JRiver missed the first second of music sometimes, importantly even with 44.1KHz. It was possible to correct that in the settings. Just saying as I have seen other mentioning this. It's something like Tools>Options> Audio Device>Settings. Also look under Stop, Seek, and Find, under the same route.
  
 Space is Deep by Hawkwind, just started playing. (Doremi Fasol Latido album.)


----------



## mscott58

greenbow said:


> AudioBear
> wym2
> bikutoru
> x RELIC x
> ...




Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## AudioBear

+1
  
 let us know how it goes


----------



## lurk

attention all!
 the cherry has been popped!


----------



## OneTallGuy

This is a big thanks to all of the 60+ aged individuals who answered my query.
  
 To refresh your memory, I am the 60+ individual who has read all the articles in this forum and wondered whether my ears, typical of my years, with mild tennitus, would be able to hear the advantages that the Mojo presents to those of younger years.
  
 I really appreciate all of your heartfelt and personal responses.  You have convinced me that I should take the leap and just enjoy the Mojo.  I am purchasing it this day.
  
 Again thanks for your help.
  
 OneTallGuy


----------



## wym2

greenbow said:


> AudioBear
> wym2
> bikutoru
> x RELIC x
> ...


 
  
 Please be sure to tell us your impressions of the sound/music of your system before and after the Mojo…with and without it in your sound/music “chain”. Enjoy the music - Hawkwind is a favorite.


----------



## Amictus

onetallguy said:


> This is a big thanks to all of the 60+ aged individuals who answered my query.
> 
> To refresh your memory, I am the 60+ individual who has read all the articles in this forum and wondered whether my ears, typical of my years, with mild tennitus, would be able to hear the advantages that the Mojo presents to those of younger years.
> 
> ...


 

 I bought one for my son and had no trouble with hearing its excellence on Christmas Day! I celebrated my 63rd birthday a few days later. Thinking of buying one myself, actually...


----------



## x RELIC x

amictus said:


> *I bought one for my son *and had no trouble with hearing its excellence on Christmas Day! I celebrated my 63rd birthday a few days later. Thinking of buying one myself, actually...




You sir, are a great father.


----------



## betula

First impressions of Mojo:

 Quality materials, superb built. Feels absolutely like a quality product. It weighs more than I expected, but it is fine. The weight actually also gives the impression, it is not some cheap s***.
 As my coaxial cable arrives just tomorrow, I could try it from computer only, not from my DAP.

 Installing the driver was easy, works immediately.
 And the sound:* silky smooth and completely effortless*, while all the details are there. This sound signature doesn't hurt your ears even during very long listening sessions.
 Layering, details and space is top-notch. Also very natural, realistic sounding. The whole sound from lows to highs is complete, well balanced, however I find the mids truly remarkable. This comes out mostly with vocals. Mids are slightly forward, but it just brings the music and the singer closer to you, creating an intimate atmosphere.
 Enjoying very much so far. Can't wait to try with my DAP and other headphones than X2. More impressions to follow.


----------



## AudioBear

onetallguy said:


> This is a big thanks to all of the 60+ aged individuals who answered my query.
> 
> To refresh your memory, I am the 60+ individual who has read all the articles in this forum and wondered whether my ears, typical of my years, with mild tennitus, would be able to hear the advantages that the Mojo presents to those of younger years.
> 
> ...


 

 OneTallGuy
  
 Glad to hear your decision.  With some gear confirmation bias makes us think the new gear it better but that wears off after a while and you have to go off again in search of the high that comes with improvement.  That will not happen with the mojo.  It just keeps the smile on your face...


----------



## Antihippy

Anyone here with a nexus 6p know where to get a short usb-c to micro USB cable ?


----------



## San Man

My sysconcepts cable arrived today, and I can finally see why so many praised the AK100mk2/mojo combo.


----------



## spook76

iOS 9.2.1 update 
The Lavricables interconnect continues to work on both my iPhone and iPod Touch with the new iOS 9.2.1 software using Onkyo HF Player.


----------



## Docterror

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/UK-Lightning-8-Pin-to-USB-Camera-Adapter-Connector-OTG-Cable-for-iPad-4-Mini-Air/32484694916.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.11.iO1Eby&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_4,searchweb201644_2_10001_10002_10005_301_10006_10003_10004_62,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6148,searchweb1451318411_6450
  
 Will this work as CCK between the iPhone 6S and the Chord Mojo? Does anyone have any experience?


----------



## raelamb

spook76 said:


> iOS 9.2.1 update
> The Lavricables interconnect continues to work on both my iPhone and iPod Touch with the new iOS 9.2.1 software using Onkyo HF Player.


 

 Wow. That is not my experience. I don't want to be disparaging here because it's well made and elegant and I know Apple is the villain here but I'm finding this cable works intermittently at best.  I'm not about to unplug every connection and put them back in a memorized order every time I use the damn thing either. I just gave up and use the CCK.


----------



## AudioBear

Weird, I have the Lavri cable on a iPhone 6S to Mojo link and it has never dropped the connection or failed to start right up.  Today I though it happened by when I looked Mojo was off and its battery was drained.  I guess I listen to it a lot since I thought I charged it often, apparently not often enough.  Still not a single Lavri cable glitch in a couple of weeks that I have owned one.  I have another coming from China I will report on.  If Apple were so closed system oriented we wouldn't have this problem in the first place.


----------



## masterpfa

antihippy said:


> Anyone here with a nexus 6p know where to get a short usb-c to micro USB cable ?


 
 Another member had posted this link It's the shortest I have seen advertised anywhere, but I have no personal experience of this cable.


----------



## Ike1985

Right now I'm listening to mojo with my sons $10 batman headphones, I had to crabk the volume up on mojo until the colors came around again-I'm on the second level of red. Even these batman phones sound good-of course nowhere near as good as my CIEMs but really cool to experience the maximum capability of any phones with mojo. I wanna hook up everything now!


----------



## San Man

^ ^
 Haha, awesome!


----------



## MacedonianHero

^^ He's son's? Sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I will be picking up a Mojo tomorrow...thanks Amos...I hold you and your review of the Mojo (on YouTube) exclusively responsible! I'm a big fan of Chord's products and absolutely enthralled with my Hugo TT....high hopes for the much more portable Mojo!


----------



## music4mhell

I just auditioned HD650 and HD800 yesterday and also HD598.
 Please forgive me if i sound rude, but i found HD800 to be too big for my head. 
 I am going for HD650.
  
  
 Anyways i have a simple doubt, all nerds please clarify if possible.
  
 If i play the same song(same format, same size) from my laptop and from my Oneplus one connected to MOJO USB input.
 Will there be any difference in the sound quality/clarity/... ? (USB Cable also same, in mobile one addon, i.e. OTG Adaptor)


----------



## eddiek997

raelamb said:


> Wow. That is not my experience. I don't want to be disparaging here because it's well made and elegant and I know Apple is the villain here but I'm finding this cable works intermittently at best.  I'm not about to unplug every connection and put them back in a memorized order every time I use the damn thing either. I just gave up and use the CCK.


 
 Lavricable uses the chip from inside the cck.
  
 Rarely have I had issues using this cable between my 6plus (ios 9.2) and mojo, but when I do I simply reboot both and problem always solved.


----------



## sabloke

Don't want to start a war or anything, but honestly can't see why would anyone insist using iPhones with devices like Mojo? All those connectivity issues, no micoSD slot, no removable battery... Not an Android fanboi myself, but the a G4 I use has both an expansion slot and a replaceable battery and works great with the Mojo via a $5 USB cable. Am I missing something, does iOS provide better sound quality somehow over that little port that my mundane G4's micro USB can't match?


----------



## lurk

music4mhell said:


> I just auditioned HD650 and HD800 yesterday and also HD598.
> Please forgive me if i sound rude, but i found HD800 to be too big for my head.
> I am going for HD650.
> 
> ...




It's better u can try it yourself and hear it. If u can't tell a difference, would it then be a problem for you?


----------



## music4mhell

lurk said:


> It's better u can try it yourself and hear it. If u can't tell a difference, would it then be a problem for you?


 
 I can do that, but i bet i will get a placebo effect. 
  
 On paper there should be 0 difference. I just want to confirm if i having the right assumption.


----------



## Currawong

It depends if either device outputs any noise over the USB that interferes with the Mojo.


----------



## music4mhell

currawong said:


> It depends if either device outputs any noise over the USB that interferes with the Mojo.


 
 I am using Ferite core Monoprice Micro USB cable.
  
 And personally i hear zero noise when nothing is being played


----------



## music4mhell

I am using a ferite core monoprice micro usb cable. 
 Also i hear zero noise when nothing is being played.


----------



## Currawong

music4mhell said:


> I am using a ferite core monoprice micro usb cable.
> Also i hear zero noise when nothing is being played.


 

 That's good. However electrical noise may not be audible, but may interfere with circuits in a way that causes distortion in the music.


----------



## music4mhell

currawong said:


> That's good. However electrical noise may not be audible, but may interfere with circuits in a way that causes distortion in the music.


 
 ohk just a simple straight forward Q.
  
 Does it sound better with Laptop than playing thru mobile ?


----------



## sabloke

I'd say it sounds better from my Android phone than from my laptop. You don't have to deal with temperamental Windows drivers with the phone.


----------



## music4mhell

sabloke said:


> I'd say it sounds better from my Android phone than from my laptop. You don't have to deal with temperamental Windows drivers with the phone.


 
 Thanks buddy, now i m feeling good, cause i haven't opened my laptop from last 1 month 
 I am doing all my stuffs from my mobile n tablet.


----------



## catnono

sabloke said:


> I'd say it sounds better from my Android phone than from my laptop. You don't have to deal with temperamental Windows drivers with the phone.


 
 second this, mojo just sounds better through the Android tablet or phone, I don't know about apple products


----------



## x RELIC x

Add another AK100 mk2 Mojo stack to the gallery. 






Best stack fit. Ever.


----------



## GreenBow

Please I need to ask, is it normal with other people's Mojo's that they now and again hear a click?
  
 During quieter passages in music I hear a quite audible and clear click, maybe every fiteen to thirty minutes.
  
 It's for sure only with the Mojo. I never heard it with my Meridian Explorer in the eighteen months I have used it.


----------



## masterpfa

music4mhell said:


> Anyways i have a simple doubt, all nerds please clarify if possible.
> 
> If i play the same song(same format, same size) from my laptop and from my Oneplus one connected to MOJO USB input.
> Will there be any difference in the sound quality/clarity/... ? (USB Cable also same, in mobile one addon, i.e. OTG Adaptor)


 
 I haven't noticed any differences, well not enough to make a difference, not that I was looking or listening, not enough to steer me in one direction or another.
 My OnePlus One and UAPP and Mojo suit my needs especially with the Network facility, so any files I have on my PC I can access via UAPP, hence personally I do not use as much with my PC. YMMV
  


sabloke said:


> Don't want to start a war or anything, but honestly can't see why would anyone insist using iPhones with devices like Mojo? All those connectivity issues, no micoSD slot, no removable battery... Not an Android fanboi myself, but the a G4 I use has both an expansion slot and a replaceable battery and works great with the Mojo via a $5 USB cable. Am I missing something, does iOS provide better sound quality somehow over that little port that my mundane G4's micro USB can't match?


 
 Other members may just want to use the device they already own without needing to purchase another for using with the Mojo.
 I am an Android user, but alas the OnePlus One or Nexus phones don't have expandable storage. Cannot bring myself right now to purchase a phone that does, just for use with my Mojo
  
 (hence this combo below)
  

 AK100 MKII
  


greenbow said:


> Please I need to ask, is it normal with other people's Mojo's that they now and again hear a click?
> 
> During quieter passages in music I hear a quite audible and clear click, maybe every fiteen to thirty minutes.
> 
> It's for sure only with the Mojo. I never heard it with my Meridian Explorer in the eighteen months I have used it.


 
  
 I have not experienced this


----------



## krismusic

audiobear said:


> OneTallGuy
> 
> Glad to hear your decision.  With some gear confirmation bias makes us think the new gear it better but that wears off after a while and you have to go off again in search of the high that comes with improvement.  That will not happen with the mojo.  It just keeps the smile on your face...



This is the acid test and one that gears have repeatedly failed for me.


----------



## GreenBow

masterpfa said:


> I have not experienced this


 
  
 Yes it's a clear click, always one side. I think it's mostly the right side, and never across both at the same time.


----------



## ubs28

Is the Chord Mojo supposed to hiss with IEM's like the Shure SE846 or is my Chord Mojo defective?


----------



## Mimouille

ubs28 said:


> Is the Chord Mojo supposed to hiss with IEM's like the Shure SE846 or is my Chord Mojo defective?


 
 In my experience, slight hiss with sensitive iems including the 846. But people have VERY different levels of sensitivity so some will tell you no. But it does hiss.


----------



## Ra97oR

mimouille said:


> ubs28 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Chord Mojo supposed to hiss with IEM's like the Shure SE846 or is my Chord Mojo defective?
> ...



With my MH334, the hiss is quite noticeable with a louder hiss when the unit being charged too. Still pretty normal though.


----------



## Mojo ideas

ra97or said:


> With my MH334, the hiss is quite noticeable with a louder hiss when the unit being charged too. Still pretty normal though.


 
Mojo Has 2.9 microvolts of noise with a 125dBv of gain this is a world beating specification that no other product quite matches. It's possible to have a slightly lower noise but this can only be achieved by having a far lower gain. When we designed we chose not to include unreliable switch gain options. Note Mojos very low level of noise does not increase with volume so it should not be at all intrusive. J Franks


----------



## jirams

My tinnitus provides hissing above any produced by the electronics.
  
 The Mojo is one of the best kit I have bought in 60 years of audio.
  
 I am 75 next April.


----------



## justrest

Can I use Mojo charging while connected?


----------



## Ike1985

sabloke said:


> Don't want to start a war or anything, but honestly can't see why would anyone insist using iPhones with devices like Mojo? All those connectivity issues, no micoSD slot, no removable battery... Not an Android fanboi myself, but the a G4 I use has both an expansion slot and a replaceable battery and works great with the Mojo via a $5 USB cable. Am I missing something, does iOS provide better sound quality somehow over that little port that my mundane G4's micro USB can't match?




Iphone5 has zero issues since day 1 for me.


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> Yes it's a clear click, always one side. I think it's mostly the right side, and never across both at the same time.




Is the click in the same moment of the song every time? Does it click with all your phones? How about using other micro sub cables? I seem to remember people reporting clicks with some micro Usb cables but not others-what I'm saying is it wad the cable.


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> Is the click in the same moment of the song every time? Does it click with all your phones? How about using other micro sub cables? I seem to remember people reporting clicks with some micro Usb cables but not others-what I'm saying is it wad the cable.


 

 When I hear a click, I whizz the track back to hear if it's there again, but it's not. I am thinking it's because of the Mojo.
  
 However I intend to swap over to my Meridian Explorer again for a day or two. Since the Mojo pulls sounds into clear perception, it's possible I just didn't notice it with my Meridian. I hear stuff in the music with the Mojo that is clearly there with the Meridian. Only I never noticed it before.
  
 I'll switch cables about. I think I vaguely recall people mentioning clicks.


----------



## petetheroadie

georgelai57 said:


> Finally settled on a cheap (used) 4 month old transport for my one month old Mojo.
> And if the batteries are running low and you don't wish to stop, just plug in a power bank to either device, or both!


 
  
@georgelai57
 Where did you get the interconnect you're using here? Struggling to find one!
  
 Thanks

 Pete


----------



## Ra97oR

mojo ideas said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > With my MH334, the hiss is quite noticeable with a louder hiss when the unit being charged too. Still pretty normal though.
> ...




I guess that came out odd. 

What I meant is while there is slight background noise present with EXTREMELY sensitive IEM, the relatively noise performance compared to even low power portable amp that are only designed to drive IEM with low gain is excellent. 
It become even more impressive when you can power even small speakers, the base noise level stays the same! *(I do NOT recommended testing it with your sensitive IEM unless you are 100% sure there will be nothing coming through!) *
With the max volume, the noise background is the same as it is on the first step. 
There are no power supply noise, unbalanced noise (e.g. noise on one side is louder) or noise any clear pattern, which I think are the only real distracting noise. Just very faint white noise on the most sensitive IEMs. 

I would say, the tiny hiss on the Mojo is a total non-issue. If you are hearing the hiss often, you aren't using the Mojo right, it meant to be listened to... with music not digital silence.


----------



## jaibautista

Joining in the Mojo fun! 
  

  
 Ever since getting the Mojo, my DX90 has been relegated into a "dedicated transport" role. That said, the DX90 + Chord Mojo stack, both connected by a short Whiplash mini-to-mini IC with right-angled Neutrik plugs, is a joy to use since it's very, very portable. At home, though, the Mojo becomes a dedicated DAC for my Lake People G109A, which is then hooked to either the HE-400i or the HD600, depending on my mood (the HE-400i, however, gets more listening time these days). 
  
 There's no need for me to give my first impressions on the Mojo as its value and performance is well-established here. I'll just say this: you won't go wrong with the Mojo.


----------



## raelamb

sabloke said:


> Don't want to start a war or anything, but honestly can't see why would anyone insist using iPhones with devices like Mojo? All those connectivity issues, no micoSD slot, no removable battery... Not an Android fanboi myself, but the a G4 I use has both an expansion slot and a replaceable battery and works great with the Mojo via a $5 USB cable. Am I missing something, does iOS provide better sound quality somehow over that little port that my mundane G4's micro USB can't match?


 

 Using with latest generation ipod touch, not iPhone.


----------



## georgelai57

petetheroadie said:


> Where did you get the interconnect you're using here? Struggling to find one!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Hi Pete,

It was made by a head-fier here. I'm told that it's not difficult for those who can solder.


----------



## Ike1985

I've reached the pinnacle of audio fidelity, climbed Everest and sat at the top for awhile. I recently downloaded the best(according to most and myself as well) recording of Dark Side Of The Moon in existence. It's a humble 16/44.1 cd rip of the non-to de-emphasized black triangle version of the album. We can talk about dsd, 24/32bit flacs as if file size matters-to some extent it does-but mastering is at least 90% of that equation imo. Best audio experience I've ever had, thanks mojo and ADEL A12's. I've heard all the DSD's and highest quality flacs out there but now I'm on the hunt for the best masters instead even if that means lower file size.


----------



## Chefano

ike1985 said:


> I've reached the pinnacle of audio fidelity, climbed Everest and sat at the top for awhile. I recently downloaded the best(according to most and myself as well) recording of Dark Side Of The Moon in existence. It's a humble 16/44.1 cd rip of the non-to de-emphasized black triangle version of the album. We can talk about dsd, 24/32bit flacs as if file size matters-to some extent it does-but mastering is at least 90% of that equation imo. Best audio experience I've ever had, thanks mojo and ADEL A12's. I've heard all the DSD's and highest quality flacs out there but now I'm on the hunt for the best masters instead even if that means lower file size.


 
 As an owner of DSD version and the CP35-3017-2 1A1 (both in original media) IMO the DSD version beats the CD version.
 Just a PS: I was never satisfied with sox de-emphasis, now Im gonna test with MOJO. Awesome


----------



## NaiveSound

music4mhell said:


> ohk just a simple straight forward Q.
> 
> Does it sound better with Laptop than playing thru mobile ?




I feel that android feeds mojo better than dx80 or various laptops, it may be due to simply Using a USB cable rather than coax...? Maybe


----------



## vapman

Why would you not run the MOJO from usb on a laptop?


----------



## NaiveSound

vapman said:


> Why would you not run the MOJO from usb on a laptop?




NOT saying that....? U sure are not running coax...


----------



## Dobrescu George

In Romania, there was one shop who had it, but... 
  
 1. The telephone number is not the one shown on Chord site, it is given on site. 
 2. Web address would be welcome to be found on Chor's site. 
  
 The company is highendaudio, and they did agree to give me an audition with Chord Mojo, now I only have to go to them (a little far from me, and I might not have my Ie800 for the next week, so I will wait until after that)


----------



## RamblerBoy

will i be able to eq my phone if i am using it with a mojo?


----------



## faran

jirams said:


> My tinnitus provides hissing above any produced by the electronics.
> 
> The Mojo is one of the best kit I have bought in 60 years of audio.
> 
> I am 75 next April.




That is some recommendation!


----------



## ubs28

mojo ideas said:


> Mojo Has 2.9 microvolts of noise with a 125dBv of gain this is a world beating specification that no other product quite matches. It's possible to have a slightly lower noise but this can only be achieved by having a far lower gain. When we designed we chose not to include unreliable switch gain options. Note Mojos very low level of noise does not increase with volume so it should not be at all intrusive. J Franks




So is the hiss normal with the Shure SE846?

I only bought the Mojo because people said it has no hiss with the Shure SE846.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ubs28 said:


> So is the hiss normal with the Shure SE846?
> 
> I only bought the Mojo because people said it has no hiss with the Shure SE846.


 
 I see you also have Hugo. There should not be more hiss than with Hugo, but I doubt that there will be a lot less, given that some people did not hear hiss with hugo either


----------



## reihead

faran said:


> That is some recommendation!


 
  Indeed!


----------



## xtr4

ubs28 said:


> So is the hiss normal with the Shure SE846?
> 
> I only bought the Mojo because people said it has no hiss with the Shure SE846.


 
 Hi ubs28,
  
 Most folks who own the Shure 846 and the Mojo combo are on both sides of the fence. One side claims a slight audible hiss that isn't detrimental to music enjoyment, while the other camp claims no hiss at all.
 YMMV but it also depends on how sensitive to hiss are you? It is unfortunate that you hear hiss whilst under the impression of other owners that the Mojo doesn't hiss. This issue of hiss has been debated multiple times already and at the end of the day, it comes down to 2 things:
  
 1) Is the hiss bothering you or is it a bother when you're enjoying the music. Does it get in the way of your enjoyment?
 2) Is the hiss only with your SE846? If it isn't then it could be a faulty unit. If it is, then read point 1)
  
 Cheers. Hopefully you can sort it out and enjoy what most of the users here are experiencing.


----------



## Takeanidea

vapman said:


> Why would you not run the MOJO from usb on a laptop?


 
 I like to use Optical using my Macbook then I can charge it at the same time


----------



## Takeanidea

ubs28 said:


> So is the hiss normal with the Shure SE846?
> 
> I only bought the Mojo because people said it has no hiss with the Shure SE846.


 
 So do you have hiss on your SE846s ? I wonder whetrher you have ever listened to some old analogue recordings or vinyl rips through them. That's a good way to get lots of nostalgic hiss and even a few crackles. I find it adds to my enjoyment of the music rather than being annoying


----------



## episiarch

takeanidea said:


> I like to use Optical using my Macbook then I can charge it at the same time


 
 I've no argument with optical (I do most of my listening through it), but FWIW this split data/charge cable also works a treat, letting you charge and play back from a single USB port: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00NIGO3R4. 
  
 I've clipped 4mm ferrites onto mine, which didn't make an audible difference to me (in my reasonably electrically quiet home anyway) but at least made me feel like I wasn't _just_ using a £1.58 cable with Mojo


----------



## krismusic

W





jirams said:


> My tinnitus provides hissing above any produced by the electronics.
> 
> The Mojo is one of the best kit I have bought in 60 years of audio.
> 
> I am 75 next April.


Wow! That's quite an endorsement. Respect and best wishes for April!


----------



## ubs28

xtr4 said:


> Hi ubs28,
> 
> Most folks who own the Shure 846 and the Mojo combo are on both sides of the fence. One side claims a slight audible hiss that isn't detrimental to music enjoyment, while the other camp claims no hiss at all.
> YMMV but it also depends on how sensitive to hiss are you? It is unfortunate that you hear hiss whilst under the impression of other owners that the Mojo doesn't hiss. This issue of hiss has been debated multiple times already and at the end of the day, it comes down to 2 things:
> ...




On classical music with soft sections, i hear it. I hear it also with the Shure SE535.

I'll contact Chord and see what they say about it. If it's normal then I'll return it and just stick with the Hugo. Else I will get it replaced.


----------



## Dobrescu George

ubs28 said:


> On classical music with soft sections, i hear it. I hear it also with the Shure SE535.
> 
> I'll contact Chord and see what they say about it. If it's normal then I'll return it and just stick with the Hugo. Else I will get it replaced.


 
 I guess that if you have more hiss than with Hugo, it might be a fault somewhere. From what I read, it should have less than Hugo, not more.


----------



## uzi2

ubs28 said:


> So is the hiss normal with the Shure SE846?
> 
> I only bought the Mojo because people said it has no hiss with the Shure SE846.


 

 Doesn't the SE846 come with a supplied inline volume control?
 Use of this will surely kill any hiss.


----------



## betula

naivesound said:


> I feel that android feeds mojo better than dx80 or various laptops, it may be due to simply Using a USB cable rather than coax...? Maybe


 
 I didn't try android phone as a source, but I did try laptop and DX80 via coaxial.
 From Laptop via usb (Dell Latitude) it sounds a bit smoother, from DX80 a bit sharper. Not a huge difference, and both are very enjoyable. I would be surprised, if an android phone would add much more to the sound.


----------



## NaiveSound

takeanidea said:


> So do you have hiss on your SE846s ? I wonder whetrher you have ever listened to some old analogue recordings or vinyl rips through them. That's a good way to get lots of nostalgic hiss and even a few crackles. I find it adds to my enjoyment of the music rather than being annoying




No hiss with dx80 to mojo to se846


----------



## petetheroadie

georgelai57 said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> It was made by a head-fier here. I'm told that it's not difficult for those who can solder.


 
 Would you mind PMing me their username?


----------



## heliuscc

My Sys Concepts cable arrived today, 2 days from Canada to uk! Amazing, and I couldn't believe how tiny it would be in a massive DHL envelope.
So plugged into RWAK100 and Mojo, with Noble Savants, and I'm a happy bunny. Also very pleased with DX50 and mojo with DSD files, but rockbox didn't seem as keen. And have the Sony A15 into mojo via USB, also very good.
But the RWAK100 and mojo is a great combo, great size, stacks well, sounds great.
Pelican 1020 case holds IEMs, mojo and RWAK stacked, and Noble BTS for non mojo days or gym.
Went with straight 2.15cm 90degree Sys concepts cable in 2.2mm diameter. Think a 90 degree cable plug is needed for the Savants, so guess I'll have to wander over to that thread.


----------



## deuter

Any update on when the rest of the modules will be released for the mojo


----------



## gonzfi

X5ii to Mojo to se846 gives no hiss to my ears.


----------



## yoyorast10

gonzfi said:


> X5ii to Mojo to se846 gives no hiss to my ears.


 

 so does it sound good with the mojo?


----------



## Dobrescu George

deuter said:


> Any update on when the rest of the modules will be released for the mojo


 
 modules for mojo?
  
 Did I miss something?


----------



## sabloke

No updates on the modules yet. I would have thought CES was a good opportunity to announce something on the modules but there was nothing


----------



## gonzfi

yoyorast10 said:


> so does it sound good with the mojo?




Sounds terrific. Crystal clear. However the SE846 also sound very good straight from the x5ii. If I was only ever going to use the mojo to go with x5/se846 I might regard it as overkill however I also use it with my laptop, my iPad, my full size headphones (dt1770) and portable headphones (dt1350). On that basis it is priceless.


----------



## gonzfi

With respect... modules for the mojo; What?!


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> Is the click in the same moment of the song every time? Does it click with all your phones? How about using other micro sub cables? I seem to remember people reporting clicks with some micro Usb cables but not others-what I'm saying is it wad the cable.


 

 I have switched cables about. Will see what's going on soon I hope. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

dobrescu george said:


> deuter said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on when the rest of the modules will be released for the mojo
> ...


 
  


gonzfi said:


> With respect... modules for the mojo; What?!


 
 From POST# 3,


> *Forthcoming add-on module (please note - this is a prototype, not yet finalised for production)* (Click to hide)
> blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/
> 
> _(also referenced here in the thread):_
> ...


----------



## gonzfi

mathi8vadhanan said:


> From POST# 3,




Thanks. Very interesting.


----------



## EagleWings

I was watching *munkonggadgets*' interview with John Franks on youtube. (Watched only like 15 mins or so..) John talks about bringing WiFi, Bluetooth and SD-Card modules for Mojo.
  
 Another thing I learnt, the name Hugo was derived from 'You Go' (in reference to music-on-the-go) and MoJo stands for Mobile Joy.


----------



## thorjo1984

Has anyone come across a good guide for setting up foobar to output DSD to the Mojo? I've looked everywhere and found bits and pieces but I still cant get the white to turn light saying its getting DSD. Currently its the light purple 768khz.


----------



## Carl6868

thorjo1984 said:


> Has anyone come across a good guide for setting up foobar to output DSD to the Mojo? I've looked everywhere and found bits and pieces but I still cant get the white to turn light saying its getting DSD. Currently its the light purple 768khz.




You might find that is the white light if it's like mine as DSD shows as a light pink colour, I asked in the thread previously and John Franks said it was normal as it was difficult to get the LEDs behind the buttons to produce accurate colours so the pure white wasn't guaranteed !


----------



## shootertwist

sabloke said:


> Don't want to start a war or anything, but honestly can't see why would anyone insist using iPhones with devices like Mojo? All those connectivity issues, no micoSD slot, no removable battery... Not an Android fanboi myself, but the a G4 I use has both an expansion slot and a replaceable battery and works great with the Mojo via a $5 USB cable. Am I missing something, does iOS provide better sound quality somehow over that little port that my mundane G4's micro USB can't match?


 
 not really about better sound but more of portability, some like me already have an iphone and just makes sense to make it work with the mojo (which i just bought  rather than getting an android phone just for music. I also have a dx90 connected to the mojo but while the dx90 has flac files, i always find myself using the iphone 6s+ more via apple music and spotify in terms of portable music. We already have the iphone long before the mojo, and since its compatible just made the mojo more versatile   I always prefer the iPhone's music UI, and couple with mojo's awesome dac/amp, just makes it the perfect portable setup for me, i always found dx90 and other music players clunky in terms of interface


----------



## salla45

I've been finding , with the Mojo, that I am listening to more and more live albums, really enjoying the different ambiances, noticing timbres and subtle music cues which I never noticed before. More often than not, I'm mesmerized, as if actually at the concert. It's bloomin' wonderful!! Are you finding the same thing?
  
 Anyhow, the Mojo is all about more musical joy after all, so I thought I'd start a post about thrilling live albums I've been delving into lately and hope that we may share the wonder a bit. To this end,I've compiled a list of albums which really "sing" with Mojo. Hope you can share your's.
  
 Cream - Live 2005 Royal Albert Hall. Such a great, airy sound from the "best" power trio ever. Jack's bass is so good! And if you can watch the Bluray Video version , it's fab too.
 Clapton & Winwood - Madison Sq Gardens - just superb sound and musicianship. Again , the Bluray vid is superlative.
 Gov't Mule - Live with a little help - Brilliant 4 cd sprawling set, just wow!
 Gov't Mule - The Deepest End, another superb set.
 Jeff Beck - Live at Ronnie Scott's - Superb playing all round and a highlight being Imogen Heap guesting.
 Crosby Stills & Nash - CSN 2012 - Lovely stuff! Great to hear the guys still rocking out!
 Dave Matthews - Central Park - Just amazing sound and THE best ever version of Cortez The Killer with Warren Haynes on guitar (imho)
 John Coltrane - Live at Birdland and Village Vanguard, Coltrane at his prime, IMO and great sound, capturing the events well (esp the VV sets)
 Keith Jarrett - Whisper Not , just amazing, with a good set of cans and Mojo, you are completely immersed in the trio's interplay.
 B B King - Cook County Jail - nuff said.
  
 This is by no means a definitive list, lol. I could add another 20 easily, Genesis Seconds Out, Dire Straits Alchemy, Eva Cassidy, Live at Blues Alley, Peter Green at Ronnie Scott's, pretty much all of the Phish live output, Allman Bros Fillmore (should be listed above, doh!), Pink Floyd Delicate Sound of Thunder, and so on and on...


----------



## deltronzero

Sorry for the dumb question, so where can I buy the Mojo online in USA?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## San Man

moon-audio.com.


----------



## betula

salla45 said:


> I've been finding , with the Mojo, that I am listening to more and more live albums, really enjoying the different ambiances, noticing timbres and subtle music cues which I never noticed before. More often than not, I'm mesmerized, as if actually at the concert. It's bloomin' wonderful!! Are you finding the same thing?
> 
> Anyhow, the Mojo is all about more musical joy after all, so I thought I'd start a post about thrilling live albums I've been delving into lately and hope that we may share the wonder a bit. To this end,I've compiled a list of albums which really "sing" with Mojo. Hope you can share your's.
> 
> ...


 

 I am happy you enjoy your Mojo, and that there are people in this thread who share this joy.  I also find Mojo an incredible device. Extremely musical, natural. Gives life to any kind of music. It is great with any music genres, but you are right, live performances become truly alive.


----------



## San Man

salla45 said:


> I've been finding , with the Mojo, that I am listening to more and more live albums, really enjoying the different ambiances, noticing timbres and subtle music cues which I never noticed before. More often than not, I'm mesmerized, as if actually at the concert. It's bloomin' wonderful!! Are you finding the same thing?
> 
> Anyhow, the Mojo is all about more musical joy after all, so I thought I'd start a post about thrilling live albums I've been delving into lately and hope that we may share the wonder a bit. To this end,I've compiled a list of albums which really "sing" with Mojo. Hope you can share your's.


 
 I find that I don't like to listen to music at all without the mojo    Even through the AK by itself, it's just not the same.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

ike1985 said:


> I've reached the pinnacle of audio fidelity, climbed Everest and sat at the top for awhile. I recently downloaded the best(according to most and myself as well) recording of Dark Side Of The Moon in existence. It's a humble 16/44.1 cd rip of the non-to de-emphasized black triangle version of the album. We can talk about dsd, 24/32bit flacs as if file size matters-to some extent it does-but mastering is at least 90% of that equation imo. Best audio experience I've ever had, thanks mojo and ADEL A12's. I've heard all the DSD's and highest quality flacs out there but now I'm on the hunt for the best masters instead even if that means lower file size.


 

 Exactly. I always emphasise that source gear is more important than file sampling rate. Not only on mastering - on a first class source, 16/44.1 either from a CD or a file always sounds much much better than a cheap source which plays DSD or 24/192. Not to mention that some of these so called high res files are just up-sampled and basically people are deceiving themselves when listening to these up sampled files - sounds a bit fuller maybe but the sound becomes very artificial and once becomes fatigued quite soon after listening to one to two songs.


----------



## salla45

ike1985 said:


> I've reached the pinnacle of audio fidelity, climbed Everest and sat at the top for awhile. I recently downloaded the best(according to most and myself as well) recording of Dark Side Of The Moon in existence. It's a humble 16/44.1 cd rip of the non-to de-emphasized black triangle version of the album. We can talk about dsd, 24/32bit flacs as if file size matters-to some extent it does-but mastering is at least 90% of that equation imo. Best audio experience I've ever had, thanks mojo and ADEL A12's. I've heard all the DSD's and highest quality flacs out there but now I'm on the hunt for the best masters instead even if that means lower file size.


 
 Funny you should say that, have been thinking much the same for a while, esp now I have Mojo. I'm sort of looking at the HD versions and DSD's however with the hope that they also use the best masters. Its a sideways approach to it all


----------



## San Man

ike1985 said:


> I recently downloaded the best(according to most and myself as well) recording of Dark Side Of The Moon in existence. It's a humble 16/44.1 cd rip of the non-to de-emphasized black triangle version of the album.


 
 I wholeheartedly agree with you.   The mastering on that recording is simply stellar.


----------



## shootertwist

bighappy said:


> Thought I'd give an update...I went back down to ios 9.2 and unenrolled from beta software testing ...all is good now...no crackling/popping at all anymore...Hopefully they'll get it ironed out with the public version of ios 9.3...I'm no longer going to be a guinea pig ...Thanks everybody that chimed in for the help...Mojo's still working flawlessly! Get ya one!!!


 
  
 so that's why i was getting some pops/cracks too earlier when i used the mojo... i was on ios 9.3 too. speaking of which, sorry for the off topic a bit, is the use of the iPhone lightning camera kit just a workaround or it really is meant for audio? i know it works fine now, just wondering since the mojo is not  MFI-certified, will there come a time that it may be blocked by apple? or the usb audio officially supported by apple via its lightning kit? thanks in advance


----------



## Dobrescu George

mathi8vadhanan said:


> From POST# 3,


 
 Wow. 
  
 I wonder if it will end up looking more like one piece, than it looked in those photos.


----------



## adobotj

jaibautista said:


> Joining in the Mojo fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice setup you got there kababayan! Grats on the Mojo! It surely is a great device. Currently using it with my rhapsodio-rti2 and it's heavenly  

Cheers!


----------



## mscott58

dobrescu george said:


> Wow.
> 
> I wonder if it will end up looking more like one piece, than it looked in those photos.




George - That was only a 3D printed early prototype. Given Chords history of taking design seriously (whether you like their aesthetic is a different and personal question) I'd be surprised if the modules weren't nicely executed in their final form. Cheers


----------



## Ra97oR

It seems that my Mojo hisses (the unit itself) loudly when charging, tried a 2 amp Samsung charger, 1.5 amp Sony charger, 1 amp Apple charger, all have audible hiss from 1m+ away. Only charger that didn't hiss was a counterfeit Samsung one, which I doubt was giving enough power to the unit, as it ran out of power while listening with the charger plugged in.

I guess I have to send it back...


----------



## howdy

ra97or said:


> It seems that my Mojo hisses (the unit itself) loudly when charging, tried a 2 amp Samsung charger, 1.5 amp Sony charger, 1 amp Apple charger, all have audible hiss from 1m+ away. Only charger that didn't hiss was a counterfeit Samsung one, which I doubt was giving enough power to the unit, as it ran out of power while listening with the charger plugged in.
> 
> I guess I have to send it back...


 
 How long did you have it for?


----------



## Mojo ideas

ra97or said:


> It seems that my Mojo hisses (the unit itself) loudly when charging, tried a 2 amp Samsung charger, 1.5 amp Sony charger, 1 amp Apple charger, all have audible hiss from 1m+ away. Only charger that didn't hiss was a counterfeit Samsung one, which I doubt was giving enough power to the unit, as it ran out of power while listening with the charger plugged in.
> 
> I guess I have to send it back...


 I don't think that is necessary. If the unit hisses when being charged it is not a problem with the mojo. In the unit there are certain ceramic capacitors. They are used within the battery charging circuitry. These will under some circumstances will vibrate a little . These capacitor are made very like piezo Crystals that are typically found in IEMs and when they get hit with multiple charging pulses these capacitors will imit a sound just like an ear piece piezto crystal would. This is not a problem the variation in level is determined by many factors both within and external too the Mojo.


----------



## Bighappy

shootertwist said:


> so that's why i was getting some pops/cracks too earlier when i used the mojo... i was on ios 9.3 too. speaking of which, sorry for the off topic a bit, is the use of the iPhone lightning camera kit just a workaround or it really is meant for audio? i know it works fine now, just wondering since the mojo is not  MFI-certified, will there come a time that it may be blocked by apple? or the usb audio officially supported by apple via its lightning kit? thanks in advance




I hope others with a bit more info will chime in but I believe all the CCK does is transmit a digital signal? So we should be good forever


----------



## x RELIC x

bighappy said:


> I hope others with a bit more info will chime in but I believe all the CCK does is transmit a digital signal? So we should be good forever




Yes, 100% digital. The cracks and pops are software related with iOS 9.3 beta.


----------



## Ra97oR

howdy said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that my Mojo hisses (the unit itself) loudly when charging, tried a 2 amp Samsung charger, 1.5 amp Sony charger, 1 amp Apple charger, all have audible hiss from 1m+ away. Only charger that didn't hiss was a counterfeit Samsung one, which I doubt was giving enough power to the unit, as it ran out of power while listening with the charger plugged in.
> ...




Received it this Monday, only a few days old.




mojo ideas said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that my Mojo hisses (the unit itself) loudly when charging, tried a 2 amp Samsung charger, 1.5 amp Sony charger, 1 amp Apple charger, all have audible hiss from 1m+ away. Only charger that didn't hiss was a counterfeit Samsung one, which I doubt was giving enough power to the unit, as it ran out of power while listening with the charger plugged in.
> ...




If only the noise are only noticeable when you put your ear close to it, but in my case it is the loudest thing in my house. Louder than traffic passing by, louder than louder than the fridge. With it being on my desk, the noise is noticeable even with closed back headphones on. 

Sadly I find this a big degradation to my listening envoriment to just brush it off.


----------



## justrest

I need cable to connect to Mojo with Paw5000, Any advice? I show Sys cable but it is not flexible. is there some flexible cable for Mojo?


----------



## lurk

1m+ away and still can hear a hiss??
 is tht still called a 'hiss'?
  
  
 and it's a non issue?


----------



## Mojo ideas

ra97or said:


> Received it this Monday, only a few days old.
> If only the noise are only noticeable when you put your ear close to it, but in my case it is the loudest thing in my house. Louder than traffic passing by, louder than louder than the fridge. With it being on my desk, the noise is noticeable even with closed back headphones on.
> 
> Sadly I find this a big degradation to my listening envoriment to just brush it off.



 yes agree with you in this particular case it does sound severe! May I ask you to try another charger perhaps with more power and if this fails to solve the issue by all means, send the unit back to us at chord through your retailer and of course we will correct it and return it promptly. I'm sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## ken6217

salla45 said:


> I've been finding , with the Mojo, that I am listening to more and more live albums, really enjoying the different ambiances, noticing timbres and subtle music cues which I never noticed before. More often than not, I'm mesmerized, as if actually at the concert. It's bloomin' wonderful!! Are you finding the same thing?
> 
> Anyhow, the Mojo is all about more musical joy after all, so I thought I'd start a post about thrilling live albums I've been delving into lately and hope that we may share the wonder a bit. To this end,I've compiled a list of albums which really "sing" with Mojo. Hope you can share your's.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshuachew

Lovely cable!


----------



## Ra97oR

mojo ideas said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > Received it this Monday, only a few days old.
> ...




I have tried 3 high quality branded chargers with it, all over 1 A rated (Samsung 2A, Sony 1.5A, Apple 1A). All of the exhibit the same hiss/whine, changing cable didn't help too.


----------



## ClieOS

Finally found some decent (*not ugly*) looking right angled TRRS and TRS plug from Taobao, so I make another digital coax cable for my FiiO + Mojo.
  

  

 Much more low profiled than my previous attempt.


----------



## Mojo ideas

ra97or said:


> I have tried 3 high quality branded chargers with it, all over 1 A rated (Samsung 2A, Sony 1.5A, Apple 1A). All of the exhibit the same hiss/whine, changing cable didn't help too.


 Okay please send it back. If be very interested to know this units serial number. I'm interested as this kind of fault was only associated with a few units in the very first production batch and I'm expecting your unit is an early one.


----------



## Mimouille

clieos said:


> Finally found some decent (*not ugly*) looking right angled TRRS and TRS plug from Taobao, so I make another digital coax cable for my FiiO + Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat rig, neat pics. I like neat rigs.


----------



## joshuachew

mimouille said:


> Neat rig, neat pics. I like neat rigs.


 
What about mine?


----------



## sonickarma

joshuachew said:


> Lovely cable!


 
 Neat rig, neat pics. I like neat rigs.


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone run their mojo with a small smartphone? I'm thinking about selling the aweful dx80 and buying a small smartphone to run mojo with exclusively. Any smartphone thst pairs up good size wise?


----------



## sonickarma

naivesound said:


> Anyone run their mojo with a small smartphone? I'm thinking about selling the aweful dx80 and buying a small smartphone to run mojo with exclusively. Any smartphone thst pairs up good size wise?


 
 Sony Z3Compact works well for me with 200gb micro sd card


----------



## lurk

we have the below for file type
  
  

  
  
  
 can we ask for a visual list for volume? at least i know how loud i am listening to my mojo


----------



## Ra97oR

sonickarma said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone run their mojo with a small smartphone? I'm thinking about selling the aweful dx80 and buying a small smartphone to run mojo with exclusively. Any smartphone thst pairs up good size wise?
> ...




Very slick stack. Small and powerful phone too.


----------



## Light - Man

naivesound said:


> Anyone run their mojo with a small smartphone? I'm thinking about selling *the awful dx80* and buying a small smartphone to run mojo with exclusively. Any smartphone thst pairs up good size wise?


 
 Do tell us what you think is awful about the dx80 and how does it compare in SQ to the Mojo.
  
  
  
*Guys*, do any of the cheaper Samsung smartphones for example work as a *digital source* with the Mojo?
  
 Do the phones need to have some special OTG output/function and if so is this option/ability only found in the higher end smartphones?
  
 I was thinking of the Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime for example.
  
 I am sure a lot of people would like to know the answer to this question or perhaps it has already been covered on this thread.
  


 I wonder if this dude forgot his Mojo.


----------



## Dobrescu George

joshuachew said:


> Lovely cable!


 
  
 That looks like it is hurting both jacks. 
  
 are you sure, you should not had made it a little longer?


----------



## San Man

dobrescu george said:


> That looks like it is hurting both jacks.
> 
> are you sure, you should not had made it a little longer?


 
 George, there are more than a number of members with that sysconcepts cable, myself included, that experience no problems whatsoever.   I assure you the cable puts no stress at all on either jack
  
 (I am not affiliated with sysconcepts, I simply ordered one after determining that it was the best cable for my needs and stack setup)


----------



## joshuachew

dobrescu george said:


> That looks like it is hurting both jacks.
> 
> are you sure, you should not had made it a little longer?


No. I don't think so. The cables are very soft at the bends but in the pictures they appear very stiff and under strain but they're not.


----------



## Dobrescu George

san man said:


> George, there are more than a number of members with that sysconcepts cable, myself included, that experience no problems whatsoever.   I assure you the cable puts no stress at all on either jack
> 
> (I am not affiliated with sysconcepts, I simply ordered one after determining that it was the best cable for my needs and stack setup)


 
  


joshuachew said:


> No. I don't think so. The cables are very soft at the bends but in the pictures they appear very stiff and under strain but they're not.


 
  
 Good to know. I think that makes the stack a bit more portable, I just am pretty paranoid about stress put on jacks most of times. I must admit that even though this is true, I always sell a product way before having to worry about this thing.


----------



## uzi2

dobrescu george said:


> Good to know. I think that makes the stack a bit more portable, I just am pretty paranoid about stress put on jacks most of times. I must admit that even though this is true, I always sell a product way before having to worry about this thing.


 

 You should also bear in mind that these are optical cables and any stress on the jacks will be substantially reduced. That gold plating on the Sysconcept is purely for show. Why?


----------



## headmanPL

Newbie here. The Mojo drew me to this forum. Some great information guys. It's been hard keeping up with the posts (so many), but I wanted to post my thoughts on the Mojo I got at Christmas.
I primarily use Grado SR325's, but have all sorts of free headphones and IEM's. Unsurprisingly the Grados sound great.
What shocked me was how different (better) all other devices sounded. I have some ancient Sennheiser MX500’s I use at work for webexes etc. Occasionally I try to listen to music through them and they always offend. The Mojo can’t make them sound great, but it does make them play music rather than shriek awful noise. I found I’d listened to 9 full tracks with them and enjoyed every minute.
My music collection is mostly FLAC, having ripped all my CD’s several years ago. I have a growing 24 bit collection which always sounds excellent. Overall I find that the 16 bit FLAC music all sounds better. Cymbals and drums particularly are improved with them sounding different for each artist.
This would be good enough to justify buying the Mojo. The bonuses are with MP3’s, DVD’s and as a source for amplifiers. 
  
Simply put, everything sounds better via the Mojo.
Connecting to amps the harshness I’ve always associated with CD music is gone.
DVD’s, particularly those with old film material, amaze me. I watched Dr Zhivago on the laptop, connected it to Mojo then to a Monitor Audio S200 speaker. The movie never sounded so clear. It’s got me trying all sorts of movies now.
The biggest surprise was MP3. WOW! I never liked MP3’s due to the reduced dynamics, harshness and overall loss of detail. Some music is only available as MP3 so I bought it, and had to live with the artefacts. I listened to some 320k MP3’s the other night and my jaw dropped. The Mojo brought out stuff I had never heard before. I have a Linn DS system which sounds great with well mastered files, but exposed what I always accepted as inherent flaws with lossy material. Mojo can’t fix the dynamics, but it finds detail the Linn never does.
  
This got me listening to DAB radio through Mojo. For those not in the UK, digital radio is based on 64k mono to 192k stereo MP2. YES, MP2. It is as bad as you’d expect. Even this rubbish sounds better through Mojo. The 192k BBC 3 station actually sounds pretty good.
I’m enjoying every day with the Mojo and listening to old albums. So many sound better. I’d recommend this to everyone who has an extensive MP3 or AAC collection. Don’t waste your money on buying them again in a lossless format. Buy a Mojo and that’ll upgrade your whole collection in one go. It really is that good.


----------



## Angular Mo

A warning to all who crave all that detail and do it with volume.

I hurt my ears doing so, with the Mojo and DT 990-33 and am now suffering horrible tinnitus; a high frequency uninterrupted tone in my head.

There is no escape from the suffering,


----------



## PapaoMD

Quad stacked! Ipod touch - alo rx - mojo - dx90


----------



## Ra97oR

angular mo said:


> A warning to all who crave all that detail and do it with volume.
> 
> I hurt my ears doing so, with the Mojo and DT 990-33 and am now suffering horrible tinnitus; a high frequency uninterrupted tone in my head.
> 
> There is no escape from the suffering,




That holds true to any audio playback system. Value your hearing make sure it is within reasonable limits, hopefully your tinnitus will go away with some rest.


----------



## CareyPrice31

Where can I buy one of those extremely low profile optical plugs from ak100 to mojo?


----------



## Skyyyeman

Sys Concept Inc.  In Canada:
  
www.*sysconcept*.ca


careyprice31 said:


> Where can I buy one of those extremely low profile optical plugs from ak100 to mojo?


----------



## CareyPrice31

skyyyeman said:


> Sys Concept Inc.  In Canada:
> 
> www.*sysconcept*.ca


 
 Anything more low profile?


----------



## mscott58

dobrescu george said:


> That looks like it is hurting both jacks.
> 
> are you sure, you should not had made it a little longer?


 
 George - The bend are molded into the cable, so it stays that same shape even when it's not plugged into anything. That's actually part of Sys Concepts art is putting bends into optical cables! And they do it well. Cheers


----------



## ElMariachi

tf10charged said:


> comparing this with my dacport lx, the sound from mojo is....more exciting.
> 
> with non-audiophile terms, with dacport lx it is like you are playing from a record, while from mojo it feels like you are watching it live! like 2D vs 3D! very obvious after a few songs.
> 
> ...




Hi, just read this post from a month ago. Do you plug your hd700 directly into the dacport lx or is it going into an external amp?


----------



## NaiveSound

light - man said:


> Do tell us what you think is awful about the dx80 and how does it compare in SQ to the Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pops, clicks, cracks, thuds, and painful noise every time you go to the next song, FW is flawed, it's just poop, I'm selling it and trying to find a small compact Cheap smartphone to feed my mojo


----------



## yoyorast10

naivesound said:


> Pops, clicks, cracks, thuds, and painful noise every time you go to the next song, FW is flawed, it's just poop, I'm selling it and trying to find a small compact Cheap smartphone to feed my mojo


 

 that's the problem with most daps. You'll be much happier with a smartphone tbh


----------



## Ike1985

angular mo said:


> A warning to all who crave all that detail and do it with volume.
> 
> I hurt my ears doing so, with the Mojo and DT 990-33 and am now suffering horrible tinnitus; a high frequency uninterrupted tone in my head.
> 
> There is no escape from the suffering,




Wow man, audio is sort of like the boiling frog story, you don't realize how loud you're listening if you keep cranking. I had a similar experience when a double barrel shotgun was fired several feet from me and I didn't have protection on. It'll go away eventually. 

Right now I listen to probably 20-30 metal al ins a day on YouTube, I always start with volume off on mojo and gradually come up as albums differ in volume. It's also the reason I bought the ADEL CIEMs from 4 audio which make lower volumes seem louder. Best of luck, hope you didn't do any permanent damage.

Mojo makes it extremely tempting to keep cranking since it's so insanely resolute.


----------



## San Man

careyprice31 said:


> Anything more low profile?


 
 Not that I've seen.   Either the sysconcepts or moonaudio cable rise up about the same height from the appropriate jacks.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

san man said:


> careyprice31 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything more low profile?
> ...


 
 They were working on this prototype. You can ask them about this.
  


jamato8 said:


> If you want a close fit, here is a an optical from Sys concept they are working on. The optical cable is epoxied into place but you can never pull on the cable to remove it.  You have to remove the toslink a little and then the mini end and back and forth and keep the Mojo and whatever source you are using, stable but it works well and is almost like having no connection as there is little protrusion.


----------



## kikouyou

mathi8vadhanan said:


> They were working on this prototype. You can ask them about this.


 

 Impressive!
 When is the ETA as a product?


----------



## masterpfa

naivesound said:


> Anyone run their mojo with a small smartphone? I'm thinking about selling the aweful dx80 and buying a small smartphone to run mojo with exclusively. Any smartphone thst pairs up good size wise?


 
 Motorola Moto E 2nd gen or Moto G 3rd gen are other options especially if available cheaply where you are
  


light - man said:


> *Guys*, do any of the cheaper Samsung smartphones for example work as a *digital source* with the Mojo?
> 
> Do the phones need to have some special OTG output/function and if so is this option/ability only found in the higher end smartphones?
> 
> ...


 
 As above or any of the more recent budget phones Huawei, Xiaomi and Asus, Wiley Fox, OnePlus X


----------



## kenman345

I am sure this is covered but this is quite the long thread to read through. For work, I plan on using a Mojo and am awaiting its delivery. I am looking to have a headphone that I can lave at work as well. Anyone got some recommendations for a solid headphone that is a good all-rounder that will be comfortable and quite pleasant for long sessions, probably not turned up too high in volume.
  
 EDIT: Budget is around $150-$300. I would prefer something in that range so I can get it new, otherwise if its more expensive I will need to find it used. Closed-Back headphone preferred.


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> Is the click in the same moment of the song every time? Does it click with all your phones? How about using other micro sub cables? I seem to remember people reporting clicks with some micro Usb cables but not others-what I'm saying is it wad the cable.


 

 I am still on with this. I swapped over the audio USB cable with another. However it wasn't long enough, and I had to use a short USB extension. I relistened to the quieter music in which I heard clicks with the previous cable I had. It was better mostly, then on the last track clicked twice. Since all the cables I have are all £1 examples, I will need to buy a quality one to be sure. However I am staggering at the thought of spending £70 to get the appropriate length QED Reference USB A-B Micro.
  
 Maybe I should be aiming for a simpler shielded cable rather than a full audio quality cable. At the moment I am only interested in ruling out Mojo fault. I never had this issue with my Meridian Explorer. It's a pretty offensive click too. (Buying the QED would be amazing though if I hear sound upgrade like @imattersuk said.)
  
 Feeling a bit deflated. I am going to search Head-Fi topics for posts about this.


----------



## betula

masterpfa said:


> Motorola Moto E "nd gen or Moto G 3rd gen are other options especially if available cheaply where you are
> 
> As above or any of the more recent budget phones Huawei, Xiaomi and Asus, Wiley Fox, OnePlus X


 

 Just need to have 5.0+ android, and also worth to check if 128GB+ micro sd works with the phone.

 Just wondering, if running mojo from any android phone gives about the same sq as for example AK100s optical out?


----------



## catnono

zambz said:


> Sadly this option does not exist on my phone.  Keep in mind that it's a HTC One M8 "Google Play Edition" which means it runs completely stock Android 6.0.
> 
> Any further ideas are welcome of course


 
 In Android 5, my HTC M8 used to have this annoying glitch/click noise every few seconds even in flight mode. It was upgraded to Marshmallow yesterday and all the glitch all most disappeared even in data mode, only hear it very rarely, it is not completely free of noise but acceptable. Oh it also fully supports native USB audio out now which is great!
  
 if yours is running android 6 already, there should be some setting to make it work. Mine is UK version.


----------



## ElMariachi

kenman345 said:


> I am sure this is covered but this is quite the long thread to read through. For work, I plan on using a Mojo and am awaiting its delivery. I am looking to have a headphone that I can lave at work as well. Anyone got some recommendations for a solid headphone that is a good all-rounder that will be comfortable and quite pleasant for long sessions, probably not turned up too high in volume.
> 
> EDIT: Budget is around $150-$300. I would prefer something in that range so I can get it new, otherwise if its more expensive I will need to find it used. Closed-Back headphone preferred.




Hey man, check out the Beyerdynamic dt770 32 ohm. The ones with the pleather earpads. As far as closed cans in that price range, Ive tried the akg k545, k550, sennheiser momentum 2.0 around ear, hd 25 aluminum, and a few others, the dt770 was the best all-rounder for me. It has the dark tonal characteristics like the hd650 but with more bass presence and faster treble. I read in your profile that you like bass heavy music. these definitely satisfy.


----------



## kenman345

elmariachi said:


> Hey man, check out the Beyerdynamic dt770 32 ohm. The ones with the pleather earpads. As far as closed cans in that price range, Ive tried the akg k545, k550, sennheiser momentum 2.0 around ear, hd 25 aluminum, and a few others, the dt770 was the best all-rounder for me. It has the dark tonal characteristics like the hd650 but with more bass presence and faster treble. I read in your profile that you like bass heavy music. these definitely satisfy.


 
 you sure the 32 ohm DT770's? I was considering the 250 pro version.


----------



## headmanPL

greenbow said:


> I am still on with this. I swapped over the audio USB cable with another. However it wasn't long enough, and I had to use a short USB extension. I relistened to the quieter music in which I heard clicks with the previous cable I had. It was better mostly, then on the last track clicked twice. Since all the cables I have are all £1 examples, I will need to buy a quality one to be sure. However I am staggering at the thought of spending £70 to get the appropriate length QED Reference USB A-B Micro.
> 
> Maybe I should be aiming for a simpler shielded cable rather than a full audio quality cable. At the moment I am only interested in ruling out Mojo fault. I never had this issue with my Meridian Explorer. It's a pretty offensive click too. (Buying the QED would be amazing though if I hear sound upgrade like @imattersuk said.)
> 
> Feeling a bit deflated. I am going to search Head-Fi topics for posts about this.



£70 is too much. I got my cable from Lindy for £15.
To rule out the Mojo, connect it to a laptop with the cable that came in the box.


----------



## zambz

catnono said:


> In Android 5, my HTC M8 used to have this annoying glitch/click noise every few seconds even in flight mode. It was upgraded to Marshmallow yesterday and all the glitch all most disappeared even in data mode, only hear it very rarely, it is not completely free of noise but acceptable. Oh it also fully supports native USB audio out now which is great!
> 
> if yours is running android 6 already, there should be some setting to make it work. Mine is UK version.


 

  
 Thanks so much, I really hope so.  Yeah since this is a Google Play Edition, it's running the very latest stock Android, so it's equivalent to a Nexus basically.


----------



## pytter

papaomd said:


> Quad stacked! Ipod touch - alo rx - mojo - dx90


 
 interesting arrangement - I would be interested to hear why you have chosen 4 components in the chain rather than a simple two component chain (iPod Touch and Mojo).  Did you test all the various combinations (ie by adding/ removing components)?  Any observations you can share?


----------



## GreenBow

headmanpl said:


> £70 is too much. I got my cable from Linden for £15.
> To rule out the Mojo, connect it to a laptop with the cable that came in the box.


 
  
 That's an idea. Will do.
  
 I was thinking about writing to QED. I'd ask them if they were happy for me to try and see if the cable cures it the clicking.
  
 Which £15 cable did you get? I guess I need to look for ferrite shielded.
  
 I am using the thread search for 'click', and found others mentioning it. Post 6373 through to about 6379, here.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6360#post_12140082
  
 They got it with HD-audio. I am using CD FLAC. Maybe my cable are really bad.
  
 Thank you for helping.


----------



## pytter

headmanpl said:


> Newbie here. The Mojo drew me to this forum. Some great information guys. It's been hard keeping up with the posts (so many), but I wanted to post my thoughts on the Mojo I got at Christmas.
> I primarily use Grado SR325's, but have all sorts of free headphones and IEM's. Unsurprisingly the Grados sound great.
> What shocked me was how different (better) all other devices sounded. I have some ancient Sennheiser MX500’s I use at work for webexes etc. Occasionally I try to listen to music through them and they always offend. The Mojo can’t make them sound great, but it does make them play music rather than shriek awful noise. I found I’d listened to 9 full tracks with them and enjoyed every minute.
> My music collection is mostly FLAC, having ripped all my CD’s several years ago. I have a growing 24 bit collection which always sounds excellent. Overall I find that the 16 bit FLAC music all sounds better. Cymbals and drums particularly are improved with them sounding different for each artist.
> ...


 

 Thanks for your impressions - very interesting.  I was surprised to hear that the Mojo can hold its own with the Linn system - which must be many multiples of the Mojo in terms of price.


----------



## ElMariachi

kenman345 said:


> you sure the 32 ohm DT770's? I was considering the 250 pro version.




Check out the review on headfonia for the dt770 ae. In the sound impression section they compare the difference between the 32, 80 and 250 ohm. The dt770 32 ohm that is out now is the same as the limited edition, only difference is the label on the earcup and the headband material is a little different. The 250ohm might be more towards your preference, but if you like bass check out the 32ohm. I use then with the mojo and they sound awesome imo.


----------



## kenman345

elmariachi said:


> Check out the review on headfonia for the dt770 ae. In the sound impression section they compare the difference between the 32, 80 and 250 ohm. The dt770 32 ohm that is out now is the same as the limited edition, only difference is the label on the earcup and the headband material is a little different. The 250ohm might be more towards your preference, but if you like bass check out the 32ohm. I use then with the mojo and they sound awesome imo.


 
 my preference is for neutral these days, but I shall check it out,. thanks for the advise.


----------



## masterpfa

betula said:


> Just need to have 5.0+ android, and also worth to check if 128GB+ micro sd works with the phone.
> 
> Just wondering, if running mojo from any android phone gives about the same sq as for example AK100s optical out?


 
  Have a read of this post:
  


legcramp said:


> Super happy with my super cheap transport stacked with my Mojo using the slimmer dual lock.
> 
> I purchased this Sprint Moto E 2nd Gen with a microsd slot. It has NATIVE Android USB audio so you don't need UAPP to listen from the Mojo. Google Music works just perfectly like on my Nexus 6. It's on sale right now too for $39.99 shipped:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sprint-prepaid-motorola-moto-e-4g-with-8gb-memory-no-contract-cell-phone-black/2729581.p?acampID=0&ref=8575135&loc=0


 
 The general consensus is as long as the SD Card is a microSDXC Memory Card in theory anything up to 2TB should be supported
 In reality that mean 128Gb and even 200Gb will be supported.
 Motorola have a good record of updating their phones current Moto E 2nd Gen and Moto G 3rd Gen both are on Android 5.0+ out of the box


----------



## masterpfa

betula said:


> Just wondering, if running mojo from any android phone gives about the same sq as for example AK100s optical out?


 
 Oops didn't reply to your other question.

  As a home rig my weapon of choice is my OnePlus One, UAPP and my Mojo, portable enough for the house as well as on the move but with UAPP I also have access to my home server so all of my library when at home.
 SQ? If all things are equal should be the same but with the AK100 you will be limited to 24/192 and DSD converted to PCM, whereas with the phone and Onkyo HF and UAPP (I do not know about Neutron) you are able to play up to Native DSD at 11.2Mhz 1 Bit.


----------



## NaiveSound

masterpfa said:


> Have a read of this post:
> 
> The general consensus is as long as the SD Card is a microSDXC Memory Card in theory anything up to 2TB should be supported
> 
> ...




The phone only Supports up. To 32gb SD card.... I almost bought it, but 32 gb is too small...


----------



## Angular Mo

ike1985 said:


> Wow man, audio is sort of like the boiling frog story, you don't realize how loud you're listening if you keep cranking. I had a similar experience when a double barrel shotgun was fired several feet from me and I didn't have protection on. It'll go away eventually.
> 
> Right now I listen to probably 20-30 metal al ins a day on YouTube, I always start with volume off on mojo and gradually come up as albums differ in volume. It's also the reason I bought the ADEL CIEMs from 4 audio which make lower volumes seem louder. Best of luck, hope you didn't do any permanent damage.
> 
> Mojo makes it extremely tempting to keep cranking since it's so insanely resolute.


 
@iKE1985 
  
 I could not have said it better, the slow-boiled frog.  The color of those volume-marbles is as seductive as candy.  
  
 I had thought the worst I could risk, is that feeling when walking out of a concert, a little numb, that rapidly dissipates.
  
 The one-time gunshot is an acute, discrete event; my concern is that I slowly cooked my ears over days with the Mojo and (I did not do my research on-) the notoriously sibilant DT 990.
  
 Going on Day 10 of this in my head;
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWlpJ3k_Ik0


----------



## Mojo ideas

pytter said:


> Thanks for your impressions - very interesting.  I was surprised to hear that the Mojo can hold its own with the Linn system - which must be many multiples of the Mojo in terms of price.



But not necessarily in capability or complexity or measured specification a bigger more expensive box does not always guarantee a better more capable design. But there again I'm bound to say that aren't I ... But it's true though ... JF


----------



## Mimouille

joshuachew said:


> Lovely cable!


Well the rig is obviously awesome, but the pic has less work on the lighting than Clieos'  clean nails though.


----------



## joshuachew

mimouille said:


> Well the rig is obviously awesome, but the pic has less work on the lighting than Clieos'  clean nails though.


Haha. Don't really get what you're saying.


----------



## Carl6868

joshuachew said:


> Haha. Don't really get what you're saying.




I think they are saying you take a crap photo


----------



## masterpfa

naivesound said:


> The phone only Supports up. To 32gb SD card.... I almost bought it, but 32 gb is too small...


 
 As I said above

*The general consensus is as long as the SD Card is a microSDXC Memory Card in theory anything up to 2TB should be supported

 In reality that mean 128Gb and even 200Gb will be supported.*


----------



## Carl6868

Up to 200gb tested and working in the moto, see here https://forums.motorola.com/posts/d429e82217?page=2


----------



## PapaoMD

pytter said:


> interesting arrangement - I would be interested to hear why you have chosen 4 components in the chain rather than a simple two component chain (iPod Touch and Mojo).  Did you test all the various combinations (ie by adding/ removing components)?  Any observations you can share?




Hi.
I am using iphone for my spotify music but i am contemplating on switching to a dedicated smartphone for simplicity - this would make the dx90 useless. 

I still like the feel of analog volume control rather than clicking hence the rx.
I notice no difference using the rx. Am using shure se535ltd-j only though.

Thanks


----------



## chesterchan

Hi guys, just my two cents on the Chord Mojo that I recently bought in th UK (exchange student btw) 
 By any means I am not an audiophile, just a guy that loves listening to music as much as the next guy.
  
 Audio iems and headphones tested with the Mojo:
 Audeze EL-8 open back
 B&W PM-7
 JVC FX-1200/1100 
 JVC HA-FXT208SE (copper coated cable)
  
 Source: Iphone 6 with CCK (no special cables)
 Spotify:320kbps
 ONKYO HF PLAYER: various ALAC, FLAC, conversion to PCM and DSD5.6Mhz
  
 My personal sonic preference: slightly warm/neutral without too much brightness
  
  
 I own a Ifi Nano IDSD, it does really well in many terms as to allowing me to play music through the ONKYO HF PLAYER APP with relative ease. It is great no doubt, but the mids are just somewhat distant and not meaty enough for my liking. Sadly, I have not tried the micro IDSD as to compare with the Mojo. But recently I thought to up my game a bit since the for me purchasing the Mojo in the UK would be cheaper for me in terms of conversion of exchange rates. I have auditioned the HUGO awhile back but could not quite recall how the sound signature was like as to compare to the MOJO.
  
 When I first auditioned the Mojo, I didn't believe the hype that everyone was crazy about, "that the game has changed"; "Hugo for the fraction of the price"
 Seeing is believing but I can assure you the MOJO lives up to the hype intuitively. It only took me about maybe 15 minutes to concede that this truly is something amazing to the ears and to the soul, or by means bring me some mojo back (Austin Power pun intended)
  
 BASS: Very tight and controlled, bass extends slightly lower and much more precision with certain "rumble" if you will .
  
 MIDS: Without a certain of doubt I can reassure you the MIDS are just sublime. Listening to Adele's vocals were just so surreal and "right to your face kind of feel" This should be the main             selling point for the Mojo, the mids are meaty and textured, really enjoying the Mojo. Timbre is amazing , non too forward just nice without too much aggression.
  
 HIGHS: _*SMOOTH *_is all I can say for the highs, very subtle and very lush sounding. *NON FATIGUING AT ALL,  *very suitable for long sessions of music. 
  
 As I just bought the Mojo myself, further impressions shall be edited here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( BTW whoever just bought the mojo will have to endure a 10 hour charge which in case is like torture having to wait


----------



## salla45

ike1985 said:


> Wow man, audio is sort of like the boiling frog story, you don't realize how loud you're listening if you keep cranking. I had a similar experience when a double barrel shotgun was fired several feet from me and I didn't have protection on. It'll go away eventually.
> 
> Right now I listen to probably 20-30 metal al ins a day on YouTube, I always start with volume off on mojo and gradually come up as albums differ in volume. It's also the reason I bought the ADEL CIEMs from 4 audio which make lower volumes seem louder. Best of luck, hope you didn't do any permanent damage.
> 
> *Mojo makes it extremely tempting to keep cranking since it's so insanely resolute.*


 
 i like the coloured balls for that, keeps things in perspective. I know if i am going above red with my K3003's , i need to dial it down a notch.


----------



## salla45

>





salla45 said:


> I've been finding , with the Mojo, that I am listening to more and more live albums, really enjoying the different ambiances, noticing timbres and subtle music cues which I never noticed before. More often than not, I'm mesmerized, as if actually at the concert. It's bloomin' wonderful!! Are you finding the same thing?
> 
> Anyhow, the Mojo is all about more musical joy after all, so I thought I'd start a post about thrilling live albums I've been delving into lately and hope that we may share the wonder a bit. To this end,I've compiled a list of albums which really "sing" with Mojo. Hope you can share your's.
> 
> ...





ken6217 said:


>


 
 Hah! Right. Sorry you are 100% right. Don't know what came over me. I think it's because I've listened to that SO much and rate it so highly that it only needed a mention in passing (a sort of "goes without saying" sort of thing). Got my first copy back in 1987 or 88, listened to it ever since


----------



## San Man

mathi8vadhanan said:


> They were working on this prototype. You can ask them about this.


 
 Thanks for the heads up, but for me, that unfortunately wouldn't work.   I take the mk2 off and use it solo at the gym, so all that wiggling and necessary stability for removal would be too much of a PITA for me.   YMMV though.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Finally sitting down with my HE-X and Mojo (last night was spent mostly charging it for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) through my iPad Air and Tidal and I am gobsmacked! Can't believe the SQ from a $599 device! And the ability to take this sound with me to work and have this type of sound quality is simply amazing!


----------



## music4mhell

Hey guys, I am having a small doubt.
  
  
 While playing through my Android mobile(Oneplus one) to MOJO.
 Should i put the max. volume in mobile and control the volume from Mojo.
 Will there be any difference in quality, if i won't use max. volume from my mobile and match up according to Mojo's volume.
  
 Let me give the example :
  
 Mob Vol(100%) + Mojo Vol(50%) --> X db (Y mw)
 Mob Vol(75%) + Mojo Vol(75%)  ---> X db (Y mw)
  
 I am giving the numbers randomly just to normalize the output volume in different scenarios.
 So, will there be any difference in sound output ?


----------



## junz415

can I connect chord mojo to AK JR?


----------



## Raketen

junz415 said:


> can I connect chord mojo to AK JR?


 
 Jr doesn't support digital out afaik


----------



## x RELIC x

macedonianhero said:


> Finally sitting down with my HE-X and Mojo (last night was spent mostly charging it for the first time  ) through my iPad Air and Tidal and I am gobsmacked! Can't believe the SQ from a $599 device! And the ability to take this sound with me to work and have this type of sound quality is simply amazing!




Yup. As Chord has said.... Game changer.


----------



## x RELIC x

junz415 said:


> can I connect chord mojo to AK JR?




Nope.


----------



## MacedonianHero

x relic x said:


> Yup. As Chord has said.... Game changer.


 
  
 No doubt!


----------



## Ra97oR

music4mhell said:


> Hey guys, I am having a small doubt.
> 
> 
> While playing through my Android mobile(Oneplus one) to MOJO.
> ...



I would recommend trying apps like USB Audio Player Pro, Onkyo player, etc. Using player designed with USB DAC in mind will give you better sound quality and no unnecessary resampling.


----------



## junz415

macedonianhero said:


> No doubt!


 
  micro USB to micro USB connection doesn't work as well?


----------



## MacedonianHero

junz415 said:


> micro USB to micro USB connection doesn't work as well?


 
 ??? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## junz415

macedonianhero said:


> ??? I wouldn't think so.


 
 opps, I am sorry because I quote the wrong post.


----------



## music4mhell

ra97or said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I am having a small doubt.
> ...


 
 I can't use these Apps, i dont rely upon my own collection of FLACS, i use an app which is equivalent to Spotify in India.
 So my question remains the same, will there be any difference in SQ in above scenarios.
 Thanks.


----------



## Rob Watts

It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
  
 So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
  
 The volume control function on Mojo is much more sophisticated than the PC as I employ noise shaping and I do the function at a very high internal sample rate. Hopefully using the volume set to max on the app will mean the volume coefficient is 1.0000000... so it will return the original data.
  
 Rob


----------



## NaiveSound

rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...




I've been feeding my beloved mojo from A dx80 (it's a dap) via coaxial, but I've always had the dx80 volume on 0 and only controlled the volume on my mojo. 

When I use my android note 5 I have to have the volume midway and still control volume with mojo, should I turn both dx80 and note 5 volume on max and then also control volume on mojo? 

What is the best way, for the best possible sound. For both the Dx80 and note 5


----------



## lurk

rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...




Very good info tht should be added to FAQ! 
Volume control on mojo, other volume should be maxed out. 

I wanted to ask a similar question but for the Hugo instead. Can I assume same settings applies? 


Thanks Rob/Chord


----------



## EllieFreckles

Totally new here. But I'm absolutely amazed by this device. Barely just heard about it, and it's so impressive to me given its size and what it does. As well as what other people are saying about the quality. This is on my list of what I am considering getting next.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I've been feeding my beloved mojo from A dx80 (it's a dap) via coaxial, but I've always had the dx80 volume on 0 and only controlled the volume on my mojo.
> 
> When I use my android note 5 I have to have the volume midway and still control volume with mojo, should I turn both dx80 and note 5 volume on max and then also control volume on mojo?
> 
> What is the best way, for the best possible sound. For both the Dx80 and note 5




Given that you still hear music with the dx80 volume at zero then it would be bypassing the volume control completely (like most DAP's digital output). No need to adjust the volume on the dx80 I believe. As per Rob's post above, if you _can_ adjust the volume on digital output then you should maximize it.


----------



## music4mhell

rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks a lott Rob.
 I am very lucky to get your reply on my query.
  
 Thanks for such a wonderful product. This thing has truly changed the whole DAC industry.


----------



## Rob Watts

lurk said:


> Very good info tht should be added to FAQ!
> Volume control on mojo, other volume should be maxed out.
> 
> I wanted to ask a similar question but for the Hugo instead. Can I assume same settings applies?
> ...


 
 Yes. Fingers crossed on whether the app has digital gain! Hopefully max = 1.0000..


----------



## music4mhell

rob watts said:


> lurk said:
> 
> 
> > Very good info tht should be added to FAQ!
> ...


 
 Now this is tricky, if one app has the digital gain > 1.0000, then that's not a very good input for Mojo(it will contain distortions).
 How do we know if at max. volume the app has the digital gain <= 1.0000 ?


----------



## NaiveSound

music4mhell said:


> Now this is tricky, if one app has the digital gain > 1.0000, then that's not a very good input for Mojo(it will contain distortions).
> How do we know if at max. volume the app has the digital gain <= 1.0000 ?




I'm also curious about this, about to read up on the Android player thread, but also, what do you guys have experience with?


----------



## lurk

music4mhell said:


> Now this is tricky, if one app has the digital gain > 1.0000, then that's not a very good input for Mojo(it will contain distortions).
> How do we know if at max. volume the app has the digital gain <= 1.0000 ?




Tht I think you will need to ask the manufacturer/developer of the app in particular and pray they are as responsive as Chord.


----------



## Rob Watts

You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
  
 If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
  
 Rob
  
 PS for fun I just did a very quick test using Dave. I listen to radio 3 using the BBC iPlayer. I normally have it set to max. I reduced the iPlayer volume control to half, boosted Dave volume control by +6dB - and yes I felt sound-stage depth was worse with lower iPlayer volume.


----------



## Currawong

I've added two of Rob's posts about the volume control to the *FAQ*.


----------



## EllieFreckles

I don't have anywhere near me that has this to test. But I'm seriously considering getting this for my HD800. Think I'll order this off Moon Audio, as I can't find any other retailer I know that is selling it, and that has it in stock. I currently have a Lyr/E17 set up. I'm saving up for a better set up for my HD800, but that will be a couple years. With all the reviews and impressions, I'm honestly excited to see how this pairs.


----------



## betula

x relic x said:


> Given that you still hear music with the dx80 volume at zero then it would be bypassing the volume control completely (like most DAP's digital output). No need to adjust the volume on the dx80 I believe. As per Rob's post above, if you _can_ adjust the volume on digital output then you should maximize it.


 

 You are right. DX80 has fixed outputs. Doesn't matter, what the volume setting is if you use lo or digital out.


----------



## betula

naivesound said:


> I've been feeding my beloved mojo from A dx80 (it's a dap) via coaxial, but I've always had the dx80 volume on 0 and only controlled the volume on my mojo.
> 
> When I use my android note 5 I have to have the volume midway and still control volume with mojo, should I turn both dx80 and note 5 volume on max and then also control volume on mojo?
> 
> What is the best way, for the best possible sound. For both the Dx80 and note 5


 

 Do you notice any difference in sound when you hook up mojo with dx80 or note5?


----------



## ezphoto

Can anyone tell me how come I only have 32bit on my Macbook Pro? Which one do I choose?


----------



## x RELIC x

ezphoto said:


> Can anyone tell me how come I only have 32bit on my Macbook Pro? Which one do I choose?




32bit is the highest bit depth available, you can't change it as its only a display of the max bit depth.

To the Mojo you typically want to have the Sampling Rate to be what the file's Sampling Rate is or else the computer will up/down sample if all your files aren't the same sampling rate. For example, if you only have all lossy files like MP3 and AAC or cd rips then you want to set the sampling rate to 44.1 and there will be no up/down sampling at all. If you have a mix of high resolution files and lossy and cd quality then one of them will be up/down sampled depending on the sampling rate you choose. Of course the music will still play with pretty much any sampling rate you choose, but it's not optimal with the Mojo.

The best solution is to purchase a third party software like Audirvana+ that will output the sampling rate native to the file you are playing.


----------



## ezphoto

x relic x said:


> 32bit is the highest bit depth available, you can't change it as its only a display of the max bit depth.
> 
> To the Mojo you typically want to have the Sampling Rate to be what the file's Sampling Rate is or else the computer will up/down sample if all your files aren't the same sampling rate. For example, if you only have all lossy files like MP3 and AAC or cd rips then you want to set the sampling rate to 44.1 and there will be no up/down sampling at all. If you have a mix of high resolution files and lossy and cd quality then one of them will be up/down sampled depending on the sampling rate you choose. Of course the music will still play with pretty much any sampling rate you choose, but it's not optimal with the Mojo.
> 
> The best solution is to purchase a third party software like Audirvana+ that will output the sampling rate native to the file you are playing.


 
 Thanks. I'll try give it a try.


----------



## masterpfa

music4mhell said:


> I am giving the numbers randomly just to normalize the output volume in different scenarios.
> So, will there be any difference in sound output ?


 
*EDIT:*

 having read Rob Watts reply edited existing post.
 Now to try for myself.


----------



## Pier-Fi

@ezphoto
 JRiver has variable sample rate as well, so does Vox, which is free but not as good as Audirvana and JRiver. BitPerfect and PureMusic are additional contenders. They work alongside iTunes.
  
 cheers, 
  
 Pierre


----------



## ezphoto

@Pier-Fi
 Thanks, I'm trying both Audirvana and JRiver to see which one is better.


----------



## jaibautista

adobotj said:


> Nice setup you got there kababayan! Grats on the Mojo! It surely is a great device. Currently using it with my rhapsodio-rti2 and it's heavenly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks _kabayan_! :3 I know I have limited experience with TOTL gears but of all portable amps/DACs I've tried, this is easily the best. Paired with my FlipEars CIEMs, I am easily transported to audio nirvana regardless of where I am physically. Connecting a CIEM to the Mojo may be overkill (the DX90 already does an admirable job driving them) but I am very much enjoying the experience. There's that extra bit of sparkle that just makes me smile the entire time I'm listening to the stack. :3


----------



## headmanPL

Hope the test works out.
 I got the only cable I could find so close to Christmas.
 http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/usb-c449/usb-2-0-otg-cable-black-type-micro-b-to-micro-b-1m-p8518
 I see the Lindy website is sold out. There are some on Amazon.


----------



## headmanPL

pytter said:


> Thanks for your impressions - very interesting.  I was surprised to hear that the Mojo can hold its own with the Linn system - which must be many multiples of the Mojo in terms of price.


 

 It is indeed many multiples in price. The Linn of course is primarilly designed for loudspeakers, but I was also surprised that Mojo beats it with Headphones. Surprised, but happy as it's considerably cheaper than getting another Linn DS for my Office when I'm working at home!


----------



## GreenBow

After reading the recent posts by Rob Watts I am a bit on edge since I am not using bitperfect. I am using Media Go, which operates in Windows Default. There is ASIO capability but none of us can get it to see the Mojo, and ASIO greyed out.
  
 I downloaded the JRiver demo a few days ago, but it is nothing but a battle. I spent all of one evening on and off trying to configure it. I thought the simplist thing to do would be copy all my Media Go FLAC rips into the JRiver folder. Except JRiver has not made a folder in My Music. I have managed to import some, but not all are there, and it's a mess. Albums are in the wrong order when selected by artist which is what most of us probably do. E.g. The Pretenders album, The Singles, is second in the library, whereas it's under P in Media Go.
  
 Bitperfect aside I think I prefer Media Go, for just being normal and intuitive.
  
 I mean iTunes does the same. It makes its own folder. Not giving up yet I thought, I thought rip a CD. JRiver still didn't make a folder. It just dropped the album in My Music, next to the Media Go and iTunes folder.
  
 EDIT: Slowly getting the hang of JRiver now. please anyone don't feel the need to add help. I have set up bitperfect, and set up JRiver to use my files from Media Go.


----------



## fluidz

After reading this thread at every opportunity, looking for one post that says "I prefer my Ha-2" which I'm yet to find..  Like many I've taken the plunge and ordered a Mojo off Amazon.  A blind impulse buy fed by hype - lets hope I jump on the train too.   The impulse was that bad I chose same day delivery so I receive it before the weekend starts (just to get the anticipation over with).
  
 Ears engaged for a knock on the door - dammit no headphones for a few hours.


----------



## yoyorast10

fluidz said:


> After reading this thread at every opportunity, looking for one post that says "I prefer my Ha-2" which I'm yet to find..  Like many I've taken the plunge and ordered a Mojo off Amazon.  A blind impulse buy fed by hype - lets hope I jump on the train too.   The impulse was that bad I chose same day delivery so I receive it before the weekend starts (just to get the anticipation over with).
> 
> Ears engaged for a knock on the door - dammit no headphones for a few hours.


 
  
 same actually, just ordered it


----------



## Dionysus

fluidz said:


> After reading this thread at every opportunity, looking for one post that says "I prefer my Ha-2" which I'm yet to find..  Like many I've taken the plunge and ordered a Mojo off Amazon.  A blind impulse buy fed by hype - lets hope I jump on the train too.   The impulse was that bad I chose same day delivery so I receive it before the weekend starts (just to get the anticipation over with).
> 
> Ears engaged for a knock on the door - dammit no headphones for a few hours.




You won't be disappointed, I was on that same boat, It is one of the few products hyped on this site that has lived up to all the hype imho.


----------



## masterpfa

fluidz said:


> After reading this thread at every opportunity, looking for one post that says "I prefer my Ha-2" which I'm yet to find..  Like many I've taken the plunge and ordered a Mojo off Amazon.  A blind impulse buy fed by hype - lets hope I jump on the train too.   The impulse was that bad I chose same day delivery so I receive it before the weekend starts (just to get the anticipation over with).
> 
> Ears engaged for a knock on the door - dammit no headphones for a few hours.


 
 I was the opposite, I bought blind and had been using the Mojo for at least 2 weeks before I discovered this Thread
 Personally all these purchases are in a sense a gamble with the only real test being your own ears and experience.
  
 My choices at the time were either the HA2 or the Mojo. I did read reviews in HiFi centric sites but took the choice to go the Mojo route.
 Never regretted my choice in the slightest.


----------



## Dionysus

By the way make sure you charge the unit as recommended before you start to listen.


----------



## 211276

On a previous post I read:-
  
 "With the Mojo you cant use Tidal, as Tidal relies on the OS to supply audio drivers and Android Lollypop only supports Class 1 drivers So until Android updates this, Tidal and other apps that rely on some one else to supply drivers wont work with the Mojo."
  
 Does this mean I cannot access Tidal on my android devices?


----------



## Light - Man

fluidz said:


> After reading this thread at every opportunity, looking for one post that says "I prefer my Ha-2" which I'm yet to find..  Like many I've taken the plunge and ordered a Mojo off Amazon.  A blind impulse buy fed by hype - lets hope I jump on the train too.   The impulse was that bad I chose same day delivery so I receive it before the weekend starts (just to get the anticipation over with).
> 
> *Ears engaged for a knock on the door* - dammit no headphones for a few hours.


 

  
 Has anyone compared the Mojo to the LH Labs Geek-Out 450 USB-DAC?


----------



## GreenBow

Many thanks to Rob Watts though (ref my post 9741; now edited) for mentioning bitperfect sidelines player volume control. I was wondering what was going on, haha.
  
 I just uninstalled and re-installed JRiver, and made some progress. Therefor if anyone was thinking of leaving me a message, no need, I got it now. (Taken me about six hours to make progress though. Pfft.)


----------



## 435279

Quote:


211276 said:


> On a previous post I read:-
> 
> "With the Mojo you cant use Tidal, as Tidal relies on the OS to supply audio drivers and Android Lollypop only supports Class 1 drivers So until Android updates this, Tidal and other apps that rely on some one else to supply drivers wont work with the Mojo."
> 
> Does this mean I cannot access Tidal on my android devices?


 
  
 UAPP has a Tidal mode and will allow using the Mojo with any supported versions of Android. I do this all the time for bit-perfect Tidal use and it works very well.


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> After reading the recent posts by Rob Watts I am a bit on edge since I am not using bitperfect. I am using Media Go, which operates in Windows Default. There is ASIO capability but none of us can get it to see the Mojo, and ASIO greyed out.
> 
> I downloaded the JRiver demo a few days ago, but it is nothing but a battle. I spent all of one evening on and off trying to configure it. I thought the simplist thing to do would be copy all my Media Go FLAC rips into the JRiver folder. Except JRiver has not made a folder in My Music. I have managed to import some, but not all are there, and it's a mess. Albums are in the wrong order when selected by artist which is what most of us probably do. E.g. The Pretenders album, The Singles, is second in the library, whereas it's under P in Media Go.
> 
> ...




Yes Jriver can be a pain. I will send you screen shots of my settings later today to enable bit perfect for you. Jriver is well worth the learning curve.


----------



## NaiveSound

betula said:


> Do you notice any difference in sound when you hook up mojo with dx80 or note5?




Note 5 is much better than the dx80, I'm selling dx80 now, it's a POS


----------



## Pokemonn

.


----------



## Dobrescu George

naivesound said:


> Note 5 is much better than the dx80, I'm selling dx80 now, it's a POS


 
 note 5 will go down much faster than dx80 because of that flawed technology behind display. Those freaking super amoled thingies will have ghosting in less than a month. Such a dissapointment, I really wanted to get one and enjoy it.


----------



## NaiveSound

dobrescu george said:


> note 5 will go down much faster than dx80 because of that flawed technology behind display. Those freaking super amoled thingies will have ghosting in less than a month. Such a dissapointment, I really wanted to get one and enjoy it.




I've used the note line ever since it came out... Never had display issued, in fact my 2k display is awesome and flawless... Lol


----------



## SearchOfSub

dobrescu george said:


> note 5 will go down much faster than dx80 because of that flawed technology behind display. Those freaking super amoled thingies will have ghosting in less than a month. Such a dissapointment, I really wanted to get one and enjoy it.





talking about ghosting on a tablet size handhelds... really?


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> Yes Jriver can be a pain. I will send you screen shots of my settings later today to enable bit perfect for you. Jriver is well worth the learning curve.


 

 Thank you but please don't worry. I have figured it.


----------



## stevemiddie

dobrescu george said:


> note 5 will go down much faster than dx80 because of that flawed technology behind display. Those freaking super amoled thingies will have ghosting in less than a month. Such a dissapointment, I really wanted to get one and enjoy it.


 
  
 Strange........I've had my Note 5 for over a month ............let me look for some 'ghosting'
  
  
  
  
 Nope.........can't see any


----------



## Dobrescu George

searchofsub said:


> talking about ghosting on a tablet size handhelds... really?


 
  


naivesound said:


> I've used the note line ever since it came out... Never had display issued, in fact my 2k display is awesome and flawless... Lol


 
  


stevemiddie said:


> Strange........I've had my Note 5 for over a month ............let me look for some 'ghosting'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 open an entire white page at max brightness. It should be easily visible. Blue LEDs die out faster.


----------



## NaiveSound

dobrescu george said:


> open an entire white page at max brightness. It should be easily visible. Blue LEDs die out faster.




Just tested, not so.... Got out my note 4,tested it too.... No ghosting. LG g3 on my friends, no ghosting..... Lol


----------



## izzard1982

I have had Mojo since Tuesday and charged it for three times, and all three times took a lot more than 4 hours for the small white indicator to go out, yesterday it took 6 hours and today it has taken 5 hours and it's still charging. The chargers I have used include iPhone charger and USB 3.0 port on my laptop. Did anyone have similar experience?


----------



## lurk

izzard1982 said:


> I have had Mojo since Tuesday and charged it for three times, and all three times took a lot more than 4 hours for the small white indicator to go out, yesterday it took 6 hours and today it has taken 5 hours and it's still charging. The chargers I have used include iPhone charger and USB 3.0 port on my laptop. Did anyone have similar experience?


 

 laptop/pc ports are slowwwwwwww


----------



## hibii

yes, from red 5:45


----------



## izzard1982

thought USB 3.0 could provide 1A current? when charging iPhone, the USB 3.0 port was a lot faster than USB 2.0 port. It may not be the case when charging Mojo.
  
 And then why using iPhone charger was also slow, it's rated as 5v, 1a?


----------



## headmanPL

pokemonn said:


> Hello i have a question.
> I am listening to Mojo while the USB charger is plugged into the Mojo.
> Does USB charger's noise affect Mojo's sound quality?
> 
> ...



I have a Sony Z3 charger with the same output as yours. It has been charging Mojo today and I can't say it made any difference to the sound.


----------



## izzard1982

And now the Mojo is making noise while charging and it's audible from half a meter away, what's happening here?


----------



## fluidz

Just received mine and plugged in to charge (first time) and it's also got a high pitch sound coming from it.


----------



## izzard1982

fluidz said:


> Just received mine and plugged in to charge (first time) and it's also got a high pitch sound coming from it.


 
 Mine was more like pink noise, now I have unplugged it and it works fine, but where was that noise from?


----------



## fluidz

izzard1982 said:


> Mine was more like pink noise, now I have unplugged it and it works fine, but where was that noise from?




For approx two seconds when first plugged in there was a slurring coil whine coming from the unit, similar to that heard from a graphics card, quite loud too. Once the noise stopped there's now a faint high pitch sound but only audible if putting my ear near it - this is whilst the unit is in it's initial 10 hour charging before use period as recommended on the box.  

I've never heard such noise from my Ha-2 so came as quite a shock.  They should of written that on the back of the box if it's normal??

Sticker placement could do with revising lol


----------



## Ra97oR

fluidz said:


> izzard1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was more like pink noise, now I have unplugged it and it works fine, but where was that noise from?
> ...




Oh the noise issue, I have figured out a few combo that does not emit noise. I have also ordered a good quality desktop USB charger with low measured ripple and spike, along with a better USB cable. I will report back in detail when I write my review.

Combo 1: Sony or Samsung charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable + extension cord = Loud whine, and it goes on for a few seconds and off for a few before it whines again for a few seconds. (most likely due to voltage drop on the lower quality extension cable, making the charging circuit resetting)

Combo 2: Sony or Samsung charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Loud whine lasting the only the first few seconds, faint charging noise after that.

Combo 3: Apple 1A charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = No initial whine, very faint charging noise

Will report back when the supposingly superior charger and USB cable arrives.


----------



## Rob Watts

The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU and a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant. 
  
 Charging times - its 4 to 5 hours if the unit is off from flashing red to full charge. But if you are using it at the same time, it will take much longer (maybe 12 hours), as current is being drawn to feed Mojo and less to charge the battery. Check that the charging LED is not flashing, as this indicates a fault such as insufficient current from the PSU.
  
 Rob


----------



## Beolab

Fast question: 

Does a 5v 700mh charger work with the Mojo? And perhaps it doesn't get so hot either when it charging ? 

Have anyone tried this?


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU and a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant.
> 
> Charging times - its 4 to 5 hours if the unit is off from flashing red to full charge. But if you are using it at the same time, it will take much longer (maybe 12 hours), as current is being drawn to feed Mojo and less to charge the battery. Check that the charging LED is not flashing, as this indicates a fault such as insufficient current from the PSU.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Won't mojo last for as long as you need it so long as it's plugged in-because the current supplied via charger is greater than the current being output? I'm sure this varies based on the power demands of the headphones/iems and charger used.
  
 Even youtube recordings of intentionally bad quality black metal(it's a black metal thing) sound great on mojo.


----------



## Ike1985

If I had a phone with a removable battery it would be the perfect companion to mojo, because my Iphone 5 dies about 1/2 way through the day if I'm streaming albums via and lasts ~3/4 of the day if I'm just playing via onkyo HF.  I hope the Samsung S7 has a removable battery and microSD, that would be perfect: big capacity and when the battery gets low just swap it for the full one.


----------



## vapman

beolab said:


> Fast question:
> 
> Does a 5v 700mh charger work with the Mojo? And perhaps it doesn't get so hot either when it charging ?
> 
> Have anyone tried this?




It will max out that charger not stress the battery!


----------



## Skampmeister

Got myself a Mojo two days ago, especially after owning a 2 Qute since its release. 

Only using some Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro's 250ohm ATM with and iPhone 6 so that'll have to change soon.


----------



## Ike1985

I don't know if this is possible but it would be cool if there was a lightning port splinter, male into the phone that terminates into two females. Allowing me to charge iPhone 5 and send data to mojo at the same time.


----------



## Beolab

ike1985 said:


> Won't mojo last for as long as you need it so long as it's plugged in-because the current supplied via charger is greater than the current being output? I'm sure this varies based on the power demands of the headphones/iems and charger used.
> 
> Even youtube recordings of intentionally bad quality black metal(it's a black metal thing) sound great on mojo.




Can you recomend a good charger with low ripple, because i just connected it with a Iphone travel charger A1400 5v / 1A 
plus a 1,8meter USB micro 28 AWG x 2C no name cable. 

This combo do most likely got high ripple effect. 

I found a VANSON varible 6w charger 1A @ 6 volts with a low ripple according to spec be something to buy?


----------



## GreenBow

skampmeister said:


> Got myself a Mojo two days ago, especially after owning a 2 Qute since its release.
> 
> Only using some Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro's 250ohm ATM with and iPhone 6 so that'll have to change soon.


 
  
 There's a coincidence. I was just googling the Beyer DT 770 Pro, because I saw a singer wearing them. I was auditioning the Katie Melua Collection CD on youtube, and she's wearing them in one vid. It's, 'I will be there for You - Full Concert Version'. Gorgeous piece. (I think that track is not actually on the album, but just uploaded by someone inserted into the album.)
  
 Sorry off topic I know but couldn't resist the coincidence.


----------



## betula

My HOT little Mojo having four plugs in. 
 Defines everything around itself.


----------



## Skampmeister

The 770 is a good headphone, but I'd guess there be not a lot of love for them around here with the caliber of headphones around here.


----------



## fluidz

My Mojo has been turned on for the first time.. Was waiting for that moment of disappointment.  
  
 I can't believe it hasn't arrived!!! 
  
 My Philips X2 sound like a million dollars.. Compared to the ha-2 I've been using, timbre is much more real, high hats and cymbals have detail which wasn't present before and got lost in the sound.  Bass is more punchy and tight and less Boomy. Treble is resolved almost perfectly and doesn't have the sabre bite present in Ha-2.  Driven from an iPhone > Spotify premium > Mojo   
  
 And yes, I did say Philips X2, which aren't the highest end of cans by all means but they are certainly a good contender now I've added the Mojo.   
  
 I've only been listening for half an hour. Loving it so far! Next onto the Phonak audeo 232 Iem's.. 
  
*Update :* Phonak Audeo Pfe 232's + Chord Mojo - Mindblown!
  
 Would love to know how the Mojo does this.. It has made both my X2's and 232's sound like they're in a 3d bubble opposed to 2d which is the only way I can describe it.   It's as if the Mojo picks out every sound from the audio and processes it on it's own in its own space then layers it perfectly, similar to a remaster.


----------



## Beolab

Also connected my Mojo for 1 hour ago to my Active B&O speakers in the livingroom, after i sold one of my Hugoś, and the synergy are much better, and do not have that little to bright sound as Hugo either. 

10/10 p for a DAC under $2 grand !! 

Magical!


----------



## joesmokey

What are people using for a portable case?  Looking to pick up something as I don't like putting the Mojo in a pocket by itself.


----------



## caracara08

sorry for being off topic, but has anyone received their cable from @derGabe from his batch shipment on January 4th?  I havent received anything and hes not responding.  Im thinking 3 week postage time is completely possible depending on what type of service he used but a simple response from him would help.


----------



## sabloke

Mate, I paid over a month ago and still waiting for my cable. I guess we'll have to write those euros off and consider it as a donation to our handy but no so trustworthy fellow headfier


----------



## Ike1985

beolab said:


> Can you recomend a good charger with low ripple, because i just connected it with a Iphone travel charger A1400 5v / 1A
> plus a 1,8meter USB micro 28 AWG x 2C no name cable.
> 
> This combo do most likely got high ripple effect.
> ...




I just use the official square white little Apple charging blocks with either the provided usb or some other generic cable, dead silent.


----------



## Skampmeister

Apple charger is perfect here too.


----------



## shootertwist

really enjoying the mojo with my trusty old tf10 and hd25-i-ii while on the go, just want to ask guys, the static or buzz occasionally when using the iphone is normal right?
  
 and another thing when using the iphone i noticed that at the start of a song there is a very slight slight cut in the song, only notice it on songs that start immediately, is this normal too? using the same song it doesnt happen when i'm listening to the songs continuously, just at the start of the session... i read something about this on the hugo thread and its by design to avoid the noise etc forgot the exact explanation, wonder if its the same here with the mojo? thanks in advance


----------



## MacedonianHero

ike1985 said:


> I just use the official square white little Apple charging blocks with either the provided usb or some other generic cable, dead silent.


 
  
 Cool...good to know. I've been using a USB port on my iMac. I'd rather use something I have plenty of lying around the house (and the Apple Charger is one of them for sure) for when my computer isn't on or asleep. Thanks


----------



## izzard1982

ike1985 said:


> I just use the official square white little Apple charging blocks with either the provided usb or some other generic cable, dead silent.


 
 When using the iPhone charger, it usually took 5 to 6 hours for the indicator on my Mojo to go out, not 4 hours. How long did it take to fully charge your Mojo?


----------



## MacedonianHero

izzard1982 said:


> When using the iPhone charger, it usually took 5 to 6 hours for the indicator on my Mojo to go out, not 4 hours. How long did it take to fully charge your Mojo?


 
  
 I wonder if the larger iPad charger makes a difference? Anyone tried that yet?


----------



## sabloke

Looking for some proper transport for my Mojo as the X3II is infuriating in daylight. So the question is, Onkyo or Pioneer? SQ right out of the DAP is irrelevant as I'll be using it with the Mojo. They both have USB out and two micro SD card slots, both running Android and so on. The Pioneer is about 10% cheaper. Which one would you go for?
  
 http://staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=Pioneer+XDP-100R&spos=3
  
 http://staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=Onkyo+DP-X1&spos=1


----------



## Skampmeister

shootertwist said:


> really enjoying the mojo with my trusty old tf10 and hd25-i-ii while on the go, just want to ask guys, the static or buzz occasionally when using the iphone is normal right?
> 
> and another thing when using the iphone i noticed that at the start of a song there is a very slight slight cut in the song, only notice it on songs that start immediately, is this normal too? using the same song it doesnt happen when i'm listening to the songs continuously, just at the start of the session... i read something about this on the hugo thread and its by design to avoid the noise etc forgot the exact explanation, wonder if its the same here with the mojo? thanks in advance




Can someone answer this, I'm curious also.


----------



## Rob Watts

The problem of muting the initial start is due to certain OS and apps - when the sample rate changes, the data in the buffers get sent out at the wrong rate. When you switch from DSD to PCM you then get a loud bang, or track played at the wrong rate for a period. Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC.
  
 So to fix the apps problem, if the sample rate changes, I force a mute for 0.5 seconds, so that you do not hear these noises. On some apps, you can force a small silent period at the beginning and this solves the issue.
  
 If I didn't do this I would have people complaining about bangs thumps and music being played at the wrong rate. Better silence than shots being fired off!  
  
 Rob


----------



## Pokemonn

macedonianhero said:


> I wonder if the larger iPad charger makes a difference? Anyone tried that yet?


 

 my iPad Air charger say it has 2.4A current output. maybe a little bit over perf.? I will try it..
  
 edit; apple charger has no noise, no heat shutdown. I think its ok.


----------



## Skampmeister

Thanks Rob.


----------



## shootertwist

rob watts said:


> The problem of muting the initial start is due to certain OS and apps - when the sample rate changes, the data in the buffers get sent out at the wrong rate. When you switch from DSD to PCM you then get a loud bang, or track played at the wrong rate for a period. Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC.
> 
> So to fix the apps problem, if the sample rate changes, I force a mute for 0.5 seconds, so that you do not hear these noises. On some apps, you can force a small silent period at the beginning and this solves the issue.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks sir for the explanation, appreciate it a lot


----------



## heliuscc

caracara08 said:


> sorry for being off topic, but has anyone received their cable from @derGabe
> from his batch shipment on January 4th?  I havent received anything and hes not responding.  Im thinking 3 week postage time is completely possible depending on what type of service he used but a simple response from him would help.



DerGabe never sent my cable at all, and answers no messages.
It's been over a month, seemed OK, but maybe not.


----------



## ZzmadzZ

Hmmm dergabe sent me all 4 of the cables I ordered plus another one due to faulty cable. Took awhile but it came! The last he told me was he had problems with his cable supplier? Not sure what's happening but the cables came and they worked great.


----------



## masterpfa

sabloke said:


> Looking for some proper transport for my Mojo as the X3II is infuriating in daylight. So the question is, Onkyo or Pioneer? SQ right out of the DAP is irrelevant as I'll be using it with the Mojo. They both have USB out and two micro SD card slots, both running Android and so on. The Pioneer is about 10% cheaper. Which one would you go for?
> 
> http://staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=Pioneer+XDP-100R&spos=3
> 
> http://staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=Onkyo+DP-X1&spos=1


 
 I personally have gone for the Onkyo, not necessarily to use with the Mojo but primarily as a stand alone device. My rationale being the dual dac and balanced out warrant the small differential in price

 Currently Onkyo is only available directly from Japan but using a service such as PriceJapan has meant delivery to the door of approx 4-5 days for some users and had it not been for customs and duty I would have mine too by now.
  
 Check out the forums for both if you haven't yet Pioneer and Onkyo
 Quote:


shootertwist said:


> really enjoying the mojo with my trusty old tf10 and hd25-i-ii while on the go, just want to ask guys, the static or buzz occasionally when using the iphone is normal right?
> 
> and another thing when using the iphone i noticed that at the start of a song there is a very slight slight cut in the song, only notice it on songs that start immediately, is this normal too? using the same song it doesnt happen when i'm listening to the songs continuously, just at the start of the session... i read something about this on the hugo thread and its by design to avoid the noise etc forgot the exact explanation, wonder if its the same here with the mojo? thanks in advance



 I am not too sure of the solution but it may be covered in the Mojo Issue solutions thread here
  
*EDIT: Rob Watts has answered above *


----------



## x RELIC x

> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *shootertwist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...




Rob did answer, top of this page. :wink_face:


----------



## masterpfa

x relic x said:


> Rob did answer, top of this page.


 
 I blame the F5, I had not refreshed the page this morning and posted my reply.....


 But I now see Rob's answer.

 But still a good idea to have that link


----------



## Skampmeister

He answered the question about the pause at the beginning of tracks, but not about the slight static when using an iPhone.


----------



## Mojo ideas

joesmokey said:


> What are people using for a portable case?  Looking to pick up something as I don't like putting the Mojo in a pocket by itself.


. Chord's own case should be along in just a few weeks now!


----------



## joshk4

mojo ideas said:


> . Chord's own case should be along in just a few weeks now!




Is this from an official statement? That would be really great, as it can get warm playing.


----------



## Skampmeister

Um, the owner of chord said it, so yeah, can't get more official than that.


----------



## sonickarma

skampmeister said:


> Um, the owner of chord said it, so yeah, can't get more official than that.


 
 I *concur this makes it very official now *


----------



## joshk4

Haha ok, my apologies, didn't know. 

Nonetheless, good to hear!


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> The problem of muting the initial start is due to certain OS and apps - when the sample rate changes, the data in the buffers get sent out at the wrong rate. When you switch from DSD to PCM you then get a loud bang, or track played at the wrong rate for a period. Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC.
> 
> So to fix the apps problem, if the sample rate changes, I force a mute for 0.5 seconds, so that you do not hear these noises. On some apps, you can force a small silent period at the beginning and this solves the issue.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What I don't understand is why it happens when using JRiver on desktop PC with CD FLAC rips. (Windows 7 PC is at 44.1KHz, and so is the music. I don't even own any HD-audio yet. Though I am about to buy some Beethoven from Technics Tracks.)
  
 It can happen at anytime, like the first music I listen to. Or I can be playing one album, and change to another, and sometimes it happens that the first half-second is missing. (I think it can happen when jumping to another track on an album.) Then if I re-start that track it can do it again, but sometimes not.
  
 The Norah Jones album Come Away with Me, suffers it sometimes. The first track comes in quickly. Yet sometimes it doesn't do it, like I just tested now, and plays perfect.
  
 Luckily most albums have some silence before the first music begins so it don't hear it often.
  
 I don't think I set JRiver up to include some silence play, since I re-installed it. However with 44.1KHz music I presumed I would not have to.
  
_It happens as well with my other music player app Media Go._
  
 (NB. It never happened with my other DAC which I used every day for over a year.


----------



## Ra97oR

Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.

*
Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit
Case 2: Only noticeable hiss when you put your ears near the unit
Case 3: Loud whine lasting the only the first few seconds, faint charging noise after that.
Case 4: Loud whine, and it goes on for a few seconds and off for a few (voltage drop causing charging circuit to shut down)*



Combo 1: Sony or Samsung charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable + extension cord = Case 4

Combo 2: Sony or Samsung charger + Any cable = Case 3

Combo 3: Apple 1A charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2

Combo 4: Anker charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2, slightly quieter than combo 3

Combo 5: Sony or Samsung charger + long 6ft Anker cable (same cable length as Combo 1) = Case 3 

Combo 6: Apple 1A charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1
*
Combo 7: Anker charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1, slightly quieter than combo 6 directly compared, with no pattern to the noise (always the same loudness)*

_
Anker PowerPort is tested at it's worse case scenario(unloaded), the ripple and spike measurements are better when the charger is fully loaded with devices. The Anker charger have noticeable more steady noise pattern than the Apple charger even with the best cable connected, the Apple charger's noise ripples in loudness and the Anker one is very steady at the same amplitude._



In short: 

If you already have a Apple charger handy, just getting a quality USB cable like the one I've tested will yield noticeable gain, especially if you are using longer cables.

If you don't have an Apple charger, getting an Anker charger with their PowerLine cables will yield the best possible result without going to go with a lab bench linear power supply. Having a multiport desktop charager will also allow you to run shorter cables.

Link where I bought them:
Anker PowerPort 5: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00VTI8K9K
Anker PowerLine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B014H3GKZ4


----------



## joshuachew

http://m.blog.naver.com/dignis/220605322035


----------



## Ra97oR

joshuachew said:


> http://m.blog.naver.com/dignis/220605322035




That is a real sexy and slick case for the Mojo.


----------



## Beolab

ra97or said:


> Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.
> 
> *
> Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit
> ...




So a Apple Travel Charger 1A with a good cable is a good option then?


----------



## lukeap69

ra97or said:


> That is a real sexy and slick case for the Mojo.



 


It does look nice. I like it.


----------



## Ra97oR

beolab said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.
> ...




It is not _as good_ as my Anker charger, but if you have one handy already you can't really go wrong with it. The difference is minor and only noticeable if you have the Mojo on your head or something.


----------



## elnero

joshuachew said:


> http://m.blog.naver.com/dignis/220605322035


 
  
 Love it! Is it available to buy somewhere?


----------



## joshuachew

ra97or said:


> That is a real sexy and slick case for the Mojo.







lukeap69 said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > That is a real sexy and slick case for the Mojo.
> ...







elnero said:


> Love it! Is it available to buy somewhere?



Should be available in March. It'll be sold by Dignis and they ship worldwide


----------



## masterpfa

> Quote:
> 
> 
> shootertwist said:
> ...


 


skampmeister said:


> He answered the question about the pause at the beginning of tracks, but not about the slight static when using an iPhone.


 
 Try the Chord Mojo Issue thread highlighted above or post the same query there.


----------



## yoyorast10

The USB cable you get with it is really short, does using an usb extension cable affect the sq?


----------



## lukeap69

joshuachew said:


> Should be available in March. It'll be sold by Dignis and they ship worldwide


 
 Nice. March is just more than a month away.


----------



## masterpfa

yoyorast10 said:


> The USB cable you get with it is really short, does using an usb extension cable affect the sq?


 
 Not that I have noticed. I have used with a 0.5M and 1M cable


----------



## yoyorast10

masterpfa said:


> Not that I have noticed. I have used with a 0.5M and 1M cable


 
  
 So I can basically just use any micro usb to usb cable? ones that are used for smartphones for example?


----------



## Ra97oR

yoyorast10 said:


> masterpfa said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I have noticed. I have used with a 0.5M and 1M cable
> ...


 

 Yes, sound quality should not be affected.


----------



## NaiveSound

Other then the dignis case, is there any others? Are*


----------



## joshuachew

naivesound said:


> Other then the dignis case, is there any others? Are*


Not that I know of


----------



## wym2

ra97or said:


> It is not _as good_ as my Anker charger, but if you have one handy already you can't really go wrong with it. The difference is minor and only noticeable if you have the Mojo on your head or something.


 
  
 Apple charger with Mojo's included charging cable: no heat, no sound, no problems here.


----------



## apmusson

Found this short male USB type C to male microUSB cable on eBay. 30cm in length and I can confirm it works very well (natively with Spotify and Tidal) with my Nexus 6p phone and the Mojo. No adaptors required. It is the best solution I've found for the Mojo / 6p combo.


Item: USB 3.1 Type C to Micro USB Sync and Charging Cable Lead - Short 30cm / Black

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201444417719&alt=web


----------



## sonickarma

joshuachew said:


> Not that I know of


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4290#post_12058013
  
 Chord - design choices


----------



## lurk

the mojo is already warm when playing, why want to add another later or insulation on it?


----------



## heliuscc

zzmadzz said:


> Hmmm dergabe sent me all 4 of the cables I ordered plus another one due to faulty cable. Took awhile but it came! The last he told me was he had problems with his cable supplier? Not sure what's happening but the cables came and they worked great.




Well there's at least two of us that @derGabe hasn't sent anything to. If he's doing this sort of thing he should be banned from the forum for scamming.


----------



## audi0nick128

rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...




HEY Rob, 

I thought it was best to set the volume of the app as far down as possible, to let mojo do more amplification. 
I am using UAPP on an Asus T00N. 
I will definitely try it the other way around... Even though I think I will have to go to IEM levels of volume with ATH W1000X. 
ALSO it is great to hear an official case is coming...hopefully the first add on modules will follow soon... 
Anyway thanks for this great product.


----------



## NaiveSound

sonickarma said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4290#post_12058013
> 
> Chord - design choices




Wow., even nicer than the dignis, where can I buy one of these cases?


----------



## Ike1985

macedonianhero said:


> Cool...good to know. I've been using a USB port on my iMac. I'd rather use something I have plenty of lying around the house (and the Apple Charger is one of them for sure) for when my computer isn't on or asleep. Thanks







izzard1982 said:


> When using the iPhone charger, it usually took 5 to 6 hours for the indicator on my Mojo to go out, not 4 hours. How long did it take to fully charge your Mojo?




I couldn't say exactly since every night I just plug it in when I go to sleep and when I'm listening during the day I plug it in when it turns to yellow and continue listening.


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> I couldn't say exactly since every night I just plug it in when I go to sleep and when I'm listening during the day I plug it in when it turns to yellow and continue listening.


 
  
 Please I have a question about charging.
  
 If I charge the Mojo to full with the Mojo off, I have no issues with playing and charging. It will show me a blue light for a good while, and then a white light for a good while, then back to blue and so on. I am pretty sure the battery stays topped up, and no problem.
  
 However if the battery is empty and I listen and charge I get problems. It charges and plays for about five hours, then the charging shuts off and it runs on battery. The battery indicator light is yellow at this point, so way off full charge.
  
 It continues on battery until it's flat. It will not start charging again until I switch off the charger and switch it on again. Then it does the five or so hours and back to zero battery eventaully again. I have heard this before, and someone complained they couldn't use it as a desktop of hi-fi DAC. They sent theirs back and got a replacement and their new Mojo is fine.


----------



## Ra97oR

greenbow said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't say exactly since every night I just plug it in when I go to sleep and when I'm listening during the day I plug it in when it turns to yellow and continue listening.
> ...


 

 Might be a problem with your charger, I have ran my Mojo on Hi-Res overnight to test if it will drain. It did just fine, and when I wake up and unplug the charger, the battery is full at blue.


----------



## Chefano

macedonianhero said:


> I wonder if the larger iPad charger makes a difference? Anyone tried that yet?


 

 Nop.
 Measured current on charging is about 0.9A. The only difference is the noise, which is much lower on apple chargers


----------



## GreenBow

ra97or said:


> Might be a problem with your charger, I have ran my Mojo on Hi-Res overnight to test if it will drain. It did just fine, and when I wake up and unplug the charger, the battery is full at blue.


 

 I have wondered that. Luckily I have a second one to try. However I don't see it being the charger, since someone else had this issue.


----------



## SLCanhead

I attempted to charge my device last night for the first time for about 12 hours. The white light looked to be on as I checked throughout the evening, but didn't seem to ever go out after 12 hours. I attempted to turn it on this morning and it seems to have not kept a charge. 
  
 I held the power button this morning (while not plugged into charger) - nothing.
  
 I plugged it back into the charger and held the power button - the lights come on, then I hear a click and all the lights go back out. It seems to be shutting back off unless I am missing something. 
  
 I am using one of those Anker chargers with a charging cable from my LG phone. I am trying another cable (another charging cable from an LG phone) and going to try charging again. The white charging light is on and I hear a faint noise when holding it up to my hear. 
  
 Hopefully, not indicative of a bigger issue and just something I did wrong. But, I am not thinking this is a good thing.


----------



## Ra97oR

slcanhead said:


> I attempted to charge my device last night for the first time for about 12 hours. The white light looked to be on as I checked throughout the evening. I attempted to turn it on this morning and it seems to have not kept a charge.
> 
> I held the power button this morning (while not plugged into charger) - nothing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Which Anker charger are you using? The Anker charger I have tested with their new PowerLine cable have yielded the lowest noise level, with Apple charger coming close. Even then most of my charger and cable just works fine except when using a cheap extender cord.
  
 Might be your cable causing some issues, I had one ran out of power with a charger plugged in, but that was with a extender cord, which was causing too much voltage drop for the charger to work properly..


----------



## SLCanhead

ra97or said:


> Which Anker charger are you using? The Anker charger I have tested with their new PowerLine cable have yielded the lowest noise level, with Apple charger coming close. Even then most of my charger and cable just works fine except when using a cheap extender cord.
> 
> Might be your cable causing some issues, I had one ran out of power with a charger plugged in, but that was with a extender cord, which was causing too much voltage drop for the charger to work properly..


 
 Thanks for the response. I am trying that short cable now that came with the Chord and it seems to be doing the same thing. I will let it sit for a bit, but I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge.


----------



## Ra97oR

slcanhead said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > Which Anker charger are you using? The Anker charger I have tested with their new PowerLine cable have yielded the lowest noise level, with Apple charger coming close. Even then most of my charger and cable just works fine except when using a cheap extender cord.
> ...


 

 If the white charging light switch on and off, it might well be charging properly but with a broken battery instead.


----------



## SLCanhead

ra97or said:


> If the white charging light switch on and off, it might well be charging properly but with a broken battery instead.


 
 The light is solid white (not flashing/switching on and off.) I can hear that charging "noise" that some have spoken of, if I hold it close to my ear.
  
 If I remove the cable from the charger, it will not turn on at all. If I plug it back in, the lights cycle, go red, then i hear a click and it shuts off.


----------



## yoyorast10

Just got the mojo and charging it for the first time. Is it normal for it to make noise while charging? At first I thought it was something that came from my PC or something. Just didn't expect it to make a noise like somethings spinning in it.
  
 Also, is there a way to know when its fully charged?


----------



## Ra97oR

yoyorast10 said:


> Just got the mojo and charging it for the first time. Is it normal for it to make noise while charging? At first I thought it was something that came from my PC or something. Just didn't expect it to make a noise like somethings spinning in it.
> 
> Also, is there a way to know when its fully charged?


 

 Depends on the charger and cable combo.
  
 More details: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9810#post_12277858


----------



## x RELIC x

yoyorast10 said:


> Just got the mojo and charging it for the first time. Is it normal for it to make noise while charging? At first I thought it was something that came from my PC or something. Just didn't expect it to make a noise like somethings spinning in it.
> 
> Also, is there a way to know when its fully charged?




You'll know it's fully charged when the little white light below the USB port is off. If the light isn't on then you need a more powerful charger.

The noise is normal, but the amount will depend on the quality of the charger:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9765#post_12275843


----------



## nmatheis

I'm wondering about these cases for Mojo, too. Specifically about heat build up. I imagine it'll probably be fine during normal use and charging, but perhaps it'll need to be removed if you're playing while charging which seems to generate the most heat?


----------



## yoyorast10

"Some users reported the first half second of tracks are missed when selecting a track using Foobar with computers"
  
 I actually have the same problem now but with Musicbee. So I doubt it's the players, it must be mojo or the software. Is there no fix to this?
  
 "A. The solution was to use JRiver as posted by @psikey However I use Media Go and want to avoid exporting files or maybe having to buy JRiver if it costs"
  
 I don't even know what this means.. the solution is to use another player? What the heck is up with that.


----------



## NaiveSound

nmatheis said:


> I'm wondering about these cases for Mojo, too. Specifically about heat build up. I imagine it'll probably be fine during normal use and charging, but perhaps it'll need to be removed if you're playing while charging which seems to generate the most heat?




Luckily cases are not permanent, so taking it off is no hassle, 

But there are no cases on the market right now.... Which is disappointing


----------



## x RELIC x

yoyorast10 said:


> "Some users reported the first half second of tracks are missed when selecting a track using Foobar with computers"
> 
> I actually have the same problem now but with Musicbee. So I doubt it's the players, it must be mojo or the software. Is there no fix to this?
> 
> ...




This thread is on a merry-go-round.......... Users can use the 'search this thread' option.

This was covered recently:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9795#post_12277215



rob watts said:


> _The problem of muting the initial start is due to certain OS and apps - when the sample rate changes, the data in the buffers get sent out at the wrong rate. When you switch from DSD to PCM you then get a loud bang, or track played at the wrong rate for a period. Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC.
> 
> *So to fix the apps problem, if the sample rate changes, I force a mute for 0.5 seconds, so that you do not hear these noises. On some apps, you can force a small silent period at the beginning and this solves the issue.*
> 
> ...





The linked reply from Rob Watts mentions the 0.5 second mute when switching sampling rates, but I imagine it also applies to initially starting music at any sampling rate to avoid any 'pops'.


----------



## Stealer

clieos said:


> Finally found some decent (*not ugly*) looking right angled TRRS and TRS plug from Taobao, so I make another digital coax cable for my FiiO + Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ClieOS,
Can u share the link that u bought the TRRS right angled low profile jack that u used for making the coaxial cable.. lm too looking for the low profile type of jacks for fiiox3ii n mojo combo.
Thx


----------



## yoyorast10

x relic x said:


> This thread is on a merry-go-round.......... Users can use the 'search this thread' option.
> 
> This was covered recently:
> 
> ...


 

 "_Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC"_
  
_How come it's not there for other USB dacs? _
  
_What option should I look for in foobar to fix it? _


----------



## x RELIC x

yoyorast10 said:


> "_Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC"_
> 
> _How come it's not there for other USB dacs?_
> 
> _What option should I look for in foobar to fix it?_




Because they put in a 0.5 second delay when the sampling rate changes (and I presume when the sampling rate initiates). Other DACs may not do this. It's a design choice. As Rob said in his post try adding a 0.5 second delay in your application to avoid the 0.5 second mute on the Mojo, as I highlit in bold in my previous reply.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> This thread is on a merry-go-round.......... Users can use the 'search this thread' option.
> 
> This was covered recently:
> 
> ...




I wish I could do that with my dx80 (it pops, thuds, cracks, and f%&s your ears up the first second of a song, when switching songs. (Main reason I'm getting rid of dx80.

It Only does it when I use Mojo! 

Anyways is there a way?


----------



## nmatheis

There are actually other devices that implement the same 0.5 second mute when switching between sampling rates. The Soundaware Esther DAP does this for exactly the same reason Mojo does it. In fact, Soundaware Esther was actually doing this before Mojo came to market.


----------



## Ra97oR

naivesound said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is on a merry-go-round.......... Users can use the 'search this thread' option.
> ...


 

 Using foobar' DSP add on.
  
 https://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dsp_silence
  
 Configure 500ms silence before the track.


----------



## NaiveSound

So just to clarify wheb I charge the Mojo via a USB wall plug, it's OK if it makes a slight noise? While it's charging? Or should I charge it a different way?


----------



## fluidz

Has anybody found that the balls sometimes stick in place and won't click? The volume down ball is fine, it rotates without any force, but volume up and power are stiff and sometimes I need to rotate them with a little bit of force before they become clickable again.


----------



## yoyorast10

The Logitech G710+ keyboard has an USB slot. I now use the usb cable that came with the mojo, into the keyboard for charging + dac for my desktop.


----------



## Rob Watts

slcanhead said:


> Thanks for the response. I am trying that short cable now that came with the Chord and it seems to be doing the same thing. I will let it sit for a bit, but I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge.


 
 Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.
  
 When charging make sure the battery light is white and not flashing - if it flashes, pull out the charging cable, count to ten, re-attach the charging cable. If it continues to flash, it is most likely the charger is not giving 1A at 5V, so use a better charger.
  
 Rob


----------



## SLCanhead

rob watts said:


> Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.
> 
> When charging make sure the battery light is white and not flashing - if it flashes, pull out the charging cable, count to ten, re-attach the charging cable. If it continues to flash, it is most likely the charger is not giving 1A at 5V, so use a better charger.
> 
> Rob


 
 Thanks much for the response Rob. I will give it one more shot.
  
 I have it charging again. The battery light is white and not flashing. The unit is off (as it won't stay on anyhow) and I will let it go overnight. I am just concerned due to the fact I let it charge for about 12 hours last time. Hopefully, it was just in a trickle charge mode as you mention. 
  
 If it's somehow stuck with the power on, please let me know what I can do to check. I just don't think so being that it won't power on without the cable in, as if the battery has zero charge (and I have not held the power button after plugging the charger, to power it on.)


----------



## SLCanhead

naivesound said:


> So just to clarify wheb I charge the Mojo via a USB wall plug, it's OK if it makes a slight noise? While it's charging? Or should I charge it a different way?


 
 Per my understanding from previous posts, it's fine for it to make a slight noise. I know mine does when I hold it to my ear (can't hear it when it's sitting on my desk, though.) As long as you have a solid white light, then it's getting enough power to charge the device. The charger needs to give 1A at 5V volts, as Rob mentions above.
  
 I will let the experts confirm/clarify further, as needed.


----------



## ClieOS

stealer said:


> ClieOS,
> Can u share the link that u bought the TRRS right angled low profile jack that u used for making the coaxial cable.. lm too looking for the low profile type of jacks for fiiox3ii n mojo combo.
> Thx


 
  
 TRS: http://world.tmall.com/item/42639708096.htm
  
 TRRS: http://world.tmall.com/item/42605714369.htm


----------



## GreenBow

I see that people are quoting Rob Watts post about why the Mojo cuts a bit of time off tracks.
  
 However it doesn't explain what I am experiencing. There is still half-a-second or a second missing from tracks when I am not switching sampling rates. It can happen at the start of an album, or when switching tracks to another track on the same album. Really surprised and upset there was not an answer to it. I guess it could have been missed so I have posted it here again. (However I replied to Rob Watts last time I posted this.) It happens in JRiver and Media Go.
  
 Info: I do not own any HD-audio, so for me it has nothing to do with switching sampling rate.
 My other DAC doesn't do it.


----------



## StryGR

I'm almost sure it has to do with the settings from software player side.


----------



## GreenBow

strygr said:


> I'm almost sure it has to do with the settings from software player side.


 

 It doesn't happen with another DAC, and it's not changing samping rate. I said that clearly above. I am absolutely convinced it's not software.


----------



## shootertwist

This also happened to me, still new to the mojo accidentally inserted the cable+cck that's connected to the iphone to the mojo's charge port and not the usb port, still working fine, hope there's no damage done


----------



## shootertwist

ike1985 said:


> Shold I use PCM or DoP for dsd on onkyo? DoP gives me the right (silver) color, pcm stays blue.
> 
> Yikes, the RF interference with my CCK is bad.
> 
> ...





>





>





> =====================





>





> This also happened to me, still new to the mojo accidentally inserted the cable+cck that's connected to the iphone to the mojo's charge port and not the usb port, still working fine, hope there's no damage done


----------



## headmanPL

greenbow said:


> I see that people are quoting Rob Watts post about why the Mojo cuts a bit of time off tracks.
> 
> However it doesn't explain what I am experiencing. There is still half-a-second or a second missing from tracks when I am not switching sampling rates. It can happen at the start of an album, or when switching tracks to another track on the same album. Really surprised and upset there was not an answer to it. I guess it could have been missed so I have posted it here again. (However I replied to Rob Watts last time I posted this.) It happens in JRiver and Media Go.
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm, I also get this issue with USB Audio Player Pro. Sample rates are the same. It's not every track in an album but happens with some tracks when changing from another album.
 I'm not keen on forcing a mandatory silence at beginning of tracks as that would be annoying on linked tracks with continuous audio.
 All the music has been ripped from CD's using DB Poweramp. This leads me to believe there may be something wrong with metadata on the tracks, or buffers to the Mojo.
 I've emailed the developers to see what they think.


----------



## Stealer

clieos said:


> TRS: http://world.tmall.com/item/42639708096.htm
> 
> TRRS: http://world.tmall.com/item/42605714369.htm




Thank you


----------



## GreenBow

headmanpl said:


> Hmm, I also get this issue with USB Audio Player Pro. Sample rates are the same. It's not every track in an album but happens with some tracks when changing from another album.
> I'm not keen on forcing a mandatory silence at beginning of tracks as that would be annoying on linked tracks with continuous audio.
> All the music has been ripped from CD's using DB Poweramp. This leads me to believe there may be something wrong with metadata on the tracks, or buffers to the Mojo.
> I've emailed the developers to see what they think.


 

 Thank you for replying.
  
 I do get it when chaging tracks within the same album. It's strange though because I can change track, it happens, I stop and re-start the track and it may or may not happen. Sometimes it will happen if I douoble click the track to play, and sometimes not. Sometimes it will happen if I hit stop and the the play button. I haven't managed to pipoint exactly what action causes it. It's because it seems to change, but not sure on that.


----------



## simonm

Quote: 





fluidz said:


> Has anybody found that the balls sometimes stick in place and won't click? The volume down ball is fine, it rotates without any force, but volume up and power are stiff and sometimes I need to rotate them with a little bit of force before they become clickable again.


 
  
 My balls rotate freely and don't stick. lol  That's how they should be I presume.
  
 If you have computer screen or lens cleaner try giving them a good clean and polish (with the unit off of course) and dry.  The manual says you can use Windex but that sounds a bit harsh (I'm protective of all my electronics).
  
 If you still find they're sticky I think you should get it serviced or replaced.  You don't want the volume up ball to stick and blow out some nice earphones.


----------



## fluidz

simonm said:


> My balls rotate freely and don't stick. lol  That's how they should be I presume.
> 
> If you have computer screen or lens cleaner try giving them a good clean and polish (with the unit off of course) and dry.  The manual says you can use Windex but that sounds a bit harsh (I'm protective of all my electronics).
> 
> If you still find they're sticky I think you should get it serviced or replaced.  You don't want the volume up ball to stick and blow out some nice earphones.


 
  
 Thanks.  I used window cleaner on a cloth and now they're moving much more freely.


----------



## yoyorast10

Is it normal that the volume down ball doesn't rotate as easily a the other balls?
  
 Also, on the outside of the balls, it looks like there's dirt on it or something. Is this normal?


----------



## Mojo ideas

simonm said:


> My balls rotate freely and don't stick. lol  That's how they should be I presume.
> 
> 
> If you have computer screen or lens cleaner try giving them a good clean and polish (with the unit off of course) and dry.  The manual says you can use Windex but that sounds a bit harsh (I'm protective of all my electronics).
> ...



Some time some foriegn material might get into the gap surrounding the ball. Try rotating the ball for a few minutes the ball should become free.


----------



## howdy

mojo ideas said:


> Some time some foriegn material might get into the gap surrounding the ball. Try rotating the ball for a few minutes the ball should become free.



 

Is there anything underneath the ball to restrict debris from getting in the internals?


----------



## fluidz

With the included micro usb cable it's loose at the Mojo side and loses connection with my phone if the cable is nudged slightly up or down, only a gentle nudge is required to make it lose connection.  
  
 I connected a couple of other micro usb cables which seem a bit better and require more of a nudge to break the connection but it still happens. 
  
 Not ideal if strapping it to my phone.  Is anybody else experiencing this? Do I have a defective unit?


----------



## Mojo ideas

howdy said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > Some time some foriegn material might get into the gap surrounding the ball. Try rotating the ball for a few minutes the ball should become free.
> ...


 The switches are sealed to IP67 standard


----------



## howdy

mojo ideas said:


> The switches are sealed to IP67 standard



 

Awesome! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nmatheis

GreenBow: Interesting that you pointed out the 0.5 second mute isn't consistent. While I didn't notice that while using Mojo + iPhone during my week long audition period, I do find the same inconsistency in applying the 0.5 second mute applies to the Soundaware Esther DAP I just reviewed. The 0.5 second mute should only happen in that DAP when switching between resolution, but it sometimes occurs between songs with the same resolution. Not sure why. I just mention it because it sounds similar. Sorry if it's too OT.


----------



## lurk

Mine does, but it's coax jack on the Mojo, the port is not loose (no play) when the 3.5mm is plugged in, but still same thing happens as in your video when i judge the cable
  
  
 Quote:


lurk said:


> facing an issue here, not sure if it's covered under warranty
> I use my mojo/dap stacks as portable, they are kept in my messenger bag while commuting
> recently i notice the sound is breaking up whenever there is movement
> 
> ...


 
  
  


fluidz said:


> With the included micro usb cable it's loose at the Mojo side and loses connection with my phone if the cable is nudged slightly up or down, only a gentle nudge is required to make it lose connection.
> 
> I connected a couple of other micro usb cables which seem a bit better and require more of a nudge to break the connection but it still happens.
> 
> Not ideal if strapping it to my phone.  Is anybody else experiencing this? Do I have a defective unit?


----------



## betula

fluidz said:


> With the included micro usb cable it's loose at the Mojo side and loses connection with my phone if the cable is nudged slightly up or down, only a gentle nudge is required to make it lose connection.
> 
> I connected a couple of other micro usb cables which seem a bit better and require more of a nudge to break the connection but it still happens.
> 
> Not ideal if strapping it to my phone.  Is anybody else experiencing this? Do I have a defective unit?





 My factory cable did the same, however I didn't experience any problem with other usb cables. So in my case the factory cable was defective.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 
I am planing to get rid of the smartphone as primary source, therefore I am going to build a Raspberry Pi 2 Streamer running Music Demon Player. 
Has somebody tried this combination with mojo before? 

Cheers


----------



## SLCanhead

rob watts said:


> Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.
> 
> When charging make sure the battery light is white and not flashing - if it flashes, pull out the charging cable, count to ten, re-attach the charging cable. If it continues to flash, it is most likely the charger is not giving 1A at 5V, so use a better charger.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  


slcanhead said:


> Thanks much for the response Rob. I will give it one more shot.
> 
> I have it charging again. The battery light is white and not flashing. The unit is off (as it won't stay on anyhow) and I will let it go overnight. I am just concerned due to the fact I let it charge for about 12 hours last time. Hopefully, it was just in a trickle charge mode as you mention.
> 
> If it's somehow stuck with the power on, please let me know what I can do to check. I just don't think so being that it won't power on without the cable in, as if the battery has zero charge (and I have not held the power button after plugging the charger, to power it on.)


 
  
 I charged it overnight using a charger that is 1A 5V charger, per what I was informed. It was solid white light last night, checking multiple times before bed, but was blinking as of this morning when I woke up.
  
 I am using another charger (3rd different one, 1A 5V rated per my understanding) and it's solid light again, and has been like that for the past hour. 
  
 I also purchased another charger and cable, and will revert to that as a "final option" if this doesn't work. The store rep said it's solid quality. I will have tried 4 different chargers and 4 different cables including the newest one, at that point. All of the chargers used (except the one I just purchased) have charged other devices without issue. I understand that the Mojo has particular charging device/power requirements, so I am doing my best to adhere to them.


----------



## Staxton

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there,
> I am planing to get rid of the smartphone as primary source, therefore I am going to build a Raspberry Pi 2 Streamer running Music Demon Player.
> Has somebody tried this combination with mojo before?
> 
> Cheers


 
 I've been using the Mojo with a Raspberry Pi 2 (using RuneAudio, which is based on the Music Player Daemon), the Banana Pro (using MPD and the Gnome Music Player Client), and a Cubietruck (with RuneAudio), and the Mojo sounded great with all of them. I been trying these low power boards because I can attach USB (on the Raspberry Pi) or SATA drives (on the Banana Pro and the Cubietruck) to them for more storage than I can get on a phone. 
  
 Best,
 Rod


----------



## nmatheis

Shuffles off to check out these low power Linux-based thingies. You might be getting a PM soon Staxton for stirring up my curiosity. 
:wink_face:


----------



## GreenBow

nmatheis said:


> @GreenBow: Interesting that you pointed out the 0.5 second mute isn't consistent. While I didn't notice that while using Mojo + iPhone during my week long audition period, I do find the same inconsistency in applying the 0.5 second mute applies to the Soundaware Esther DAP I just reviewed. The 0.5 second mute should only happen in that DAP when switching between resolution, but it sometimes occurs between songs with the same resolution. Not sure why. I just mention it because it sounds similar. Sorry if it's too OT.


 

 Thank you too for replying. It's alright. Not OT for me.


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks for sharing your experience with these, Staxton 
As I am a real noob in this area I hope I will get it done. 
I hope to find a possibility to get a custom case resembling Mojo. 
But getting it to run is the first real task for me. 
I may have to join nmatheis with a Pm for further tips, if that's alright. 
Cheers


----------



## Chefano

Ive been listening to MOJO on iPhone so far and today I decided to plug it on my computer and to my surprise it sounds much better using Audirvana than KORG iAudioGate. 
 Its so different that Ive had to listen to my all my favourite blues albums again on computer! Oh boy, guitars sounds awesome!


----------



## Staxton

audi0nick128 said:


> I may have to join nmatheis with a Pm for further tips, if that's alright.
> Cheers


 
 Feel free to contact me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 I have been trying to stuff the Mojo, an SSD, and one of those Linux boards in an enclosure ever since I got the Mojo--kind of a DIY DAP or "all-in-one", depending on whether it has a battery too. It's been quite an adventure!
  
 Rod


----------



## audi0nick128

Nice to hear Saxton, 
The idea of an all in one or even DAP crossed my mind... Shouldn't be to difficult to ad WiFi for control.


----------



## Staxton

audi0nick128 said:


> Nice to hear Saxton,
> The idea of an all in one or even DAP crossed my mind... Shouldn't be to difficult to ad WiFi for control.


 
 Wifi is builtin to the Banana Pro and the Cubietruck, and can be added with a tiny wifi dongle for the Raspberry Pi.


----------



## NaiveSound

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there,
> I am planing to get rid of the smartphone as primary source, therefore I am going to build a Raspberry Pi 2 Streamer running Music Demon Player.
> Has somebody tried this combination with mojo before?
> 
> Cheers




I am rid of the aweful/garbage/horrible/trash/pos dx80 as source for feeding mojo. 

Just ordered a moto g2 just to use as a source for mojo. 

Is something wrong in using smartphone as source? Vs other options


----------



## neilvg

chefano said:


> Ive been listening to MOJO on iPhone so far and today I decided to plug it on my computer and to my surprise it sounds much better using Audirvana than KORG iAudioGate.
> Its so different that Ive had to listen to my all my favourite blues albums again on computer! Oh boy, guitars sounds awesome!


 

 Can you clarify?  What do you mean it sounds so much better?  Do you mean versus the iPhone?  
  
 In fact I've had this question - so if we're going digitally out of the iPhone and digitally out of an AK player or other DAP, or going digitally out of the computer all via USB, shouldn't there be minimal differences?  Who has noticed big differences in source going out digitally when connected to the mojo via USB and same sound files?  Curious here as to why this would be different.


----------



## Skampmeister

Only problem I have with using an iPhone is no FLAC support, and this is what I need.


----------



## neilvg

skampmeister said:


> Only problem I have with using an iPhone is no FLAC support, and this is what I need.


 

 But if you use tidal which is lossless and uses flac, it works with the mojo fine right?


----------



## Skampmeister

I don't use tidal, and won't be in the future.


----------



## neilvg

sound eq said:


> with mojo i use the neutron and onkyo hf players
> 
> i own the iphone 6s plus 128 and there is no comparison at all between the two, the mojo is miles better than what you can get from the iphone
> 
> ...


 

 What do you mean by this?  Are you referring to the mojo + iPhone or iPhone DAC alone compared to the Mojo + iPhone.  I keep hearing people comparing the mojo + some other source and then comparing that to the iPhone.  But what about the iPhone + mojo... it should sound as good as anything else connected with mojo rt?  assuming same DAC (mojo) and source files and connection method.


----------



## neilvg

skampmeister said:


> I don't use tidal, and won't be in the future.


 

 Why not?


----------



## neilvg

neilvg said:


> What do you mean by this?  Are you referring to the mojo + iPhone or iPhone DAC alone compared to the Mojo + iPhone.  I keep hearing people comparing the mojo + some other source and then comparing that to the iPhone.  But what about the iPhone + mojo... it should sound as good as anything else connected with mojo rt?  assuming same DAC (mojo) and source files and connection method.


 

 Well anyway search is my friend.  I found some info.  But yah.


----------



## Chefano

neilvg said:


> Can you clarify?  What do you mean it sounds so much better?  Do you mean versus the iPhone?
> 
> In fact I've had this question - so if we're going digitally out of the iPhone and digitally out of an AK player or other DAP, or going digitally out of the computer all via USB, shouldn't there be minimal differences?  Who has noticed big differences in source going out digitally when connected to the mojo via USB and same sound files?  Curious here as to why this would be different.


 
 To my ears, the sound has more body and the treble is less harsh when connected on Audirvana.
 I think I will have to buy the Onkyo app to test it.
  
 Do you know if the smartphone apps are bitperfect ?


----------



## nmatheis

skampmeister said:


> Only problem I have with using an iPhone is no FLAC support, and this is what I need.




Apple's Music app doesn't support FLAC, but you can absolutely play FLAC on an iPhone with numerous 3rd party apps. I've got a few on my iPhone and really like KaiserTone. It's a paid app that has a lot of control over sound.


----------



## emgeebee

staxton said:


> Feel free to contact me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been trying with a pi, 200gb microsd, wifi dongle and volumio. It works pretty well: the pi runs a wifi hotspot and I use my phone as I have remote. The pi even seems to have enough power to charge the mojo, but I need to test more... I want to test something like pijuice too and see if I can make it truly remote.

A case for the whole setup would be the finishing touch, I was thinking about something like a playing card case but it might be a fraction small...


----------



## NaiveSound

For example my note 5 plays much nicer with mojo, much better over my dx80 (coax) and much better than a Toshiba laptop, and decent with a mac, not so good with iPhone, 

I feel that it clearly matters what you use as source to fee. Mojo, so now the question still remains... 
What is the best source to use to maximize Mojo sexyness?


----------



## yoyorast10

How can I charge it and use it at the same time? I've got in the the usb slot to the left, hooked into my PC, and whenever I turn it on it just shuts off.


----------



## harpo1

yoyorast10 said:


> How can I charge it and use it at the same time? I've got in the the usb slot to the left, hooked into my PC, and whenever I turn it on it just shuts off.


 
 You PC is only putting out .5amps and the mojo requires 1amp.


----------



## nmatheis

*OT WARNING:* Raspberry Pi questions below...



Spoiler



Ok, Raspberry Pi guys, Banana Pro, Cubieteuck type guys, what's a good resource for this type of stuff for someone new to the Raspberry Pi world? I'm not a complete noob, though. I used to install Linux distribution like guys in here go through audio gear but have been out of the game for awhile. I think Raspberry Pi was just released when I stopped playing around with Linux. Feel free to PM me, so we don't further derail the thread.[/


----------



## Pokersound

Hi friends.
  
 I don't have Mojo yet, hope will be at home in two days but as Rob recommend the volume at the phone app should be at max to get the best signal to the Mojo.
  
 Maybe the sound change if the volume is not at max in the phone app.
  
 could you try and post your impression.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Carl6868

neilvg said:


> Why not?




Lol, maybe they don't want to pay 20-30$ per month for the service, I know I don't


----------



## Skampmeister

And my internet is not up to par to reliably stream Tidal.


----------



## Skampmeister

nmatheis said:


> Apple's Music app doesn't support FLAC, but you can absolutely play FLAC on an iPhone with numerous 3rd party apps. I've got a few on my iPhone and really like KaiserTone. It's a paid app that has a lot of control over sound.




Thanks for the ripp on this app, I just bought it and I am putting in the hires stuff I want to play, but why is my mojo only getting Redbook when I play 24/96 album. My power button stays red.


----------



## CareyPrice31

What case options are available for the Mojo and where do we buy?


----------



## neilvg

carl6868 said:


> Lol, maybe they don't want to pay 20-30$ per month for the service, I know I don't







skampmeister said:


> And my internet is not up to par to reliably stream Tidal.




Its 20 a month which while 2x orher services is wuite cheap when you factor in this hobby.

You dont need to stream. Download everything in HiFi. Its on your computer and phone in lossless FLAC. People spend more on a single album.


----------



## shuto77

carl6868 said:


> Lol, maybe they don't want to pay 20-30$ per month for the service, I know I don't


 
  
 In the U.S., you can get Tidal for the student price of $10 for the HIFI (premium) account if you have a .edu email account. It's totally worth $10.


----------



## spook76

skampmeister said:


> Thanks for the ripp on this app, I just bought it and I am putting in the hires stuff I want to play, but why is my mojo only getting Redbook when I play 24/96 album. My power button stays red.




It may be the application. When I first used my Mojo with an iPod Touch I was using the TuneShell app and all my albums from 16/44 to 96/24 were outputting (downsampling) at 16/44 (red light on the Mojo). I moved my library over to the paid version of Onkyo HF Player and now every album outputs at the correct bitrate (just remember to turn off the upsampling option in the settings of Onkyo). 

Remember, Onkyo HF Player is specifically mentioned in the Mojo User Manual so I assume Chord had it in mind when designing the Mojo.


----------



## Carl6868

shuto77 said:


> In the U.S., you can get Tidal for the student price of $10 for the HIFI (premium) account if you have a .edu email account. It's totally worth $10.




I'm not a student and I'm not in the U.S.


----------



## Carl6868

neilvg said:


> Its 20 a month which while 2x orher services is wuite cheap when you factor in this hobby.
> 
> You dont need to stream. Download everything in HiFi. Its on your computer and phone in lossless FLAC. People spend more on a single album.




You do realise not everyone is in the U.S don't you ? In the UK it's £20 per month which is nearly 30$


----------



## Skampmeister

Cheers, I bought that Onkyo app for the iPhone, will try it again nice I get the tunes on it, but if anyone can tell me if KaiserTone can get full HIRez to the mojo, would be great


----------



## izzard1982

About charging, when using iPhone charger, my mojo consistently took 6 hours from zero to full and 5.5 hours from red to full. Before returning it I want to make sure this is not normal since chord says 4 hours to full charge. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Skampmeister

It's normal.


----------



## wym2

izzard1982 said:


> About charging, when using iPhone charger, my mojo consistently took 6 hours from zero to full and 5.5 hours from red to full. Before returning it I want to make sure this is not normal since chord says 4 hours to full charge. Can anyone confirm?


 
  
 Normal here too. So far charging seems to be consistent with use.


----------



## izzard1982

Thanks for confirming, that's a relief. Then why chord says 4 hours?


----------



## nmatheis

skampmeister said:


> Cheers, I bought that Onkyo app for the iPhone, will try it again nice I get the tunes on it, but if anyone can tell me if KaiserTone can get full HIRez to the mojo, would be great




Check the Digital Output settings. Max PCM Ouput may be set too low.


----------



## wym2

chefano said:


> Ive been listening to MOJO on iPhone so far and today I decided to plug it on my computer and to my surprise it sounds much better using Audirvana than KORG iAudioGate.
> Its so different that Ive had to listen to my all my favourite blues albums again on computer! Oh boy, guitars sounds awesome!


 
  
 I've tried most of them, and Audirvana is my hands down preferred music app for the mac - for so many reasons - DAC or no DAC.
  
  
  MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


----------



## xtr4

izzard1982 said:


> About charging, when using iPhone charger, my mojo consistently took 6 hours from zero to full and 5.5 hours from red to full. Before returning it I want to make sure this is not normal since chord says 4 hours to full charge. Can anyone confirm?




I'm getting between 5-6 hours per charge cycle from red/zero till light out. Using the LG 1.8A charger from my G3.
I'm guessing that the newer generation chargers have internal circuitry that limits the amp towards the end of the charge cycle. Meaning that the last 10% would probably be slower which may cause the supposed delay in charge cycles. YMMV


----------



## harpo1

xtr4 said:


> I'm getting between 5-6 hours per charge cycle from red/zero till light out. Using the LG 1.8A charger from my G3.
> I'm guessing that the newer generation chargers have internal circuitry that limits the amp towards the end of the charge cycle. Meaning that the last 10% would probably be slower which may cause the supposed delay in charge cycles. YMMV


 
 I don't believe so.  The charge circuit is in the Mojo so it controls the charge not the LG walwart.


----------



## xtr4

harpo1 said:


> I don't believe so.  The charge circuit is in the Mojo so it controls the charge not the LG walwart.



I know it sounds not plausible but for me at least, given that the Mojo should only pull 1A as a constant, trying different walwarts (all above 1A) have yielded varying charge times from flat battery (using the same USB cable). 
At least this is from my own experience.


----------



## Mojo777

I'm in Vegas all week. Any dealers carry the Mojo here?


----------



## Skampmeister

nmatheis said:


> Check the Digital Output settings. Max PCM Ouput may be set too low.




Ok, what happens with the KaiserTone app is that when you open the app and connect a device like the mojo, each time you have to go into the settings/digital output/change the output setting device and hit the reset button, and this resets the app to playback HIRez onto the mojo. I havnt figured out how to make it permanent, but looks like it has to be done each time.


----------



## Pokersound

mojo777 said:


> I'm in Vegas all week. Any dealers carry the Mojo here?


 
 You could check the TTVJ page
  
 I bought it them and sent it to me same day, an OTG cable too.


----------



## nmatheis

skampmeister said:


> Ok, what happens with the KaiserTone app is that when you open the app and connect a device like the mojo, each time you have to go into the settings/digital output/change the output setting device and hit the reset button, and this resets the app to playback HIRez onto the mojo. I havnt figured out how to make it permanent, but looks like it has to be done each time.


 
  
 Sorry you're running into problems. I know they just released a new version. Maybe a bug was introduced. Try contacting the devs and see what they say: *LINK*.


----------



## neilvg

carl6868 said:


> You do realise not everyone is in the U.S don't you ? In the UK it's £20 per month which is nearly 30$




What?!!


----------



## shuto77

Wow, this thread is very active!

I'm considering upgrading to a Mojo from the Oppo HA-2 so I can drive more demanding headphones. The thing I love about the Oppo is that it works *flawlessly* with my Galaxy S4 that I use as an Android transport. 

Does the Mojo mostly play nicely with newer Android devices as the Oppo does? 

I just started using USB Audio Player Pro to stream Tidal. 

I just don't want to upgrade if I'm going to have connectivity issues. 

Thanks!


----------



## sabloke

Mojo works flawlessly with my LG G4 via a $4 ebay shor micro to micro OTG cable. I would say Android is way more Mojo friendly than both Windows and fruity OS of any flavour.


----------



## salla45

shuto77 said:


> Wow, this thread is very active!
> 
> I'm considering upgrading to a Mojo from the Oppo HA-2 so I can drive more demanding headphones. The thing I love about the Oppo is that it works *flawlessly* with my Galaxy S4 that I use as an Android transport.
> 
> ...


 
 I have the S4, and S5. Mojo works fine with both with tidal via UAPP. I needed to tweak buffer settings in UAPP to eliminate some odd clicks.  I would love to see UAPP access offline content too. It would make me use Tidal much more, but that's a software desire, shall we say?
  
 There is a bit of interference when connected via cell network also, eliminated by going offline and all but gone via Wifi.
  
 Getting an S6 EDGE+ today in the post hopefully (contract renewal), and will test on there as well!


----------



## NaiveSound

Could someone please state the changes I must make in Onkyo android app for maximum performance for the Mojo? Anything I need to change in it? For the bitperfect thing? (I'm an idiot)


----------



## salla45

Sound quality update:
  
 I'm relating more and more to the Mojo sound. It gives a very pure sound, and there're textures within textures, which takes the listening experience to a whole new level. I don't know about you lot, but I just feel much closer to the meaning of the music, the vibe which was there during the recording session, be it live or in the studio. The emotion of the moment is delivered far better than with any other set up i've heard. Well, thinking about it, it's a whole new experience for me, I don't think I've ever had that before, other than at a live gig itself.
  
 I was just outside listening to Lucinda William's Fillmore Concert and there's a track called Out Of Touch, and I was just so connected to the moment, it was totally surreal. PRAT elements are just amazing. So often the bass and drum elements of a track will grip me completely so I'm bopping around or jabbing my arms around in a frenzy. Must look a bit of a fool!
  
 Great stuff!


----------



## NaiveSound

salla45 said:


> Sound quality update:
> 
> I'm relating more and more to the Mojo sound. It gives a very pure sound, and there're textures within textures, which takes the listening experience to a whole new level. I don't know about you lot, but I just feel much closer to the meaning of the music, the vibe which was there during the recording session, be it live or in the studio. The emotion of the moment is delivered far better than with any other set up i've heard. Well, thinking about it, it's a whole new experience for me, I don't think I've ever had that before, other than at a live gig itself.
> 
> ...




I feel that mojo has a nice musical and at times emotional sound, I too rely my system around this, it's amazing, I just 
Hope it lasts a few years? You guys think so? 


Also.. What iems you using?


----------



## salla45

naivesound said:


> I feel that mojo has a nice musical and at times emotional sound, I too rely my system around this, it's amazing, I just
> Hope it lasts a few years? You guys think so?
> 
> 
> Also.. What iems you using?


 
 Yeah! Lets hope it lasts. But, think on this... this is the first iteration, and Rob's refining all the time, my guess is that the Mojo II or whatever it may be, will be even better! And of course, any game changer will set the precedent for all other manufacturers to follow. Good times!
  
 Ref IEM's am using K3003 AKG's which are truly wonderful with Mojo. I find them a very synergistic pairing. Also have the T1's for over-ear headphones, and these put more distance between me and the soundstage, and they are definitely smoother with more varied music, but there's a magic to the connection experienced with the K3003's for the right music which is , well... magic!! The T1's are great at making all things sound great however!


----------



## BrutalLegend

While demo'ing the Mojo, I had this happen to me: when connecting the Mojo to an AK100 via an optical connection, the power ball colour changes based on the frequency of the source sample rate. However when I plugged my smartphone via OTG (using the Onkyo HF Player) and played the same songs, the power ball remained in blue.
  
 Has this happened to anyone? Does it really mean it is sampling at 176kHz or 192kHz?


----------



## Mojo ideas

izzard1982 said:


> About charging, when using iPhone charger, my mojo consistently took 6 hours from zero to full and 5.5 hours from red to full. Before returning it I want to make sure this is not normal since chord says 4 hours to full charge. Can anyone confirm?


 Yes it's possible that charging can take longer than four hours we state that the units first charge should be left charging for ten hours. Though four to five hours is more usual six hours is not a problem. Note there are several competitive products that take twenty four hours to charge so in comparison mojo charges pretty quickly really.


----------



## Colhd

Are there any updates on the modules for the Mojo?


----------



## Skampmeister

brutallegend said:


> While demo'ing the Mojo, I had this happen to me: when connecting the Mojo to an AK100 via an optical connection, the power ball colour changes based on the frequency of the source sample rate. However when I plugged my smartphone via OTG (using the Onkyo HF Player) and played the same songs, the power ball remained in blue.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone? Does it really mean it is sampling at 176kHz or 192kHz?




The Onkyo might be up sampling everything to 176 or 192, depending on what shade of blue you have.


----------



## Light - Man

salla45 said:


> Sound quality update:
> 
> I'm relating more and more to the Mojo sound. It gives a very pure sound, and there're textures within textures, which takes the listening experience to a whole new level. I don't know about you lot, but I just feel much closer to the meaning of the music, the vibe which was there during the recording session, be it live or in the studio. The emotion of the moment is delivered far better than with any other set up i've heard. Well, thinking about it, it's a whole new experience for me, I don't think I've ever had that before, other than at a live gig itself.
> 
> ...


 

 If no one can see us then we can't look like a PRAT


----------



## Rob Watts

salla45 said:


> Sound quality update:
> 
> I'm relating more and more to the Mojo sound. It gives a very pure sound, and there're textures within textures, which takes the listening experience to a whole new level. I don't know about you lot, but I just feel much closer to the meaning of the music, the vibe which was there during the recording session, be it live or in the studio. The emotion of the moment is delivered far better than with any other set up i've heard. Well, thinking about it, it's a whole new experience for me, I don't think I've ever had that before, other than at a live gig itself.
> 
> ...


 
 Great to read this, glad you have found your musical Mojo!
  
 Audiophiles often forget - its the enjoyment of music that is the most important, the sound quality is secondary - and its easy to fool yourself that a bright up front sound is better - but your lizard brain, the part that kicks off endorphins and makes your spine tingle - that can't be fooled, it knows musical sounds for sure.
  
 Happy listening! Rob


----------



## salla45

rob watts said:


> Great to read this, glad you have found your musical Mojo!
> 
> Audiophiles often forget - its the enjoyment of music that is the most important, the sound quality is secondary - and its easy to fool yourself that a bright up front sound is better - but your lizard brain, the part that kicks off endorphins and makes your spine tingle - that can't be fooled, it knows musical sounds for sure.
> 
> Happy listening! Rob


 
 yep, thanks Rob. For creating such a marvel and for your comments.
  
 I gave up A-B listening years ago. Like you say, it's a primordial thing, the actual enjoyment of music, not specifics of SQ (ironic that my post is about "Sound Quality", lol). It's an ephemeral thing which just slips away when you start listening for differences (or it does for me), as the passion, the emotive connection, is gone as soon as you step down that road, like a lost dream.
  
 I'm move to tears so frequently when listening now it's pretty embarrassing, lol.


----------



## petetheroadie

clieos said:


> Finally found some decent (*not ugly*) looking right angled TRRS and TRS plug from Taobao, so I make another digital coax cable for my FiiO + Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! Do you have a link?


----------



## BrutalLegend

skampmeister said:


> The Onkyo might be up sampling everything to 176 or 192, depending on what shade of blue you have.




I just tested both the Hugo and Mojo and they both do the same upsampling to 192kHz when using the micro USB connection. 

I somehow prefer the Hugo than the Mojo though. It seems to pair better with my Ether C and the soundstage seems wider which should suit my long listening periods but that's just my personal preferance.


----------



## ClieOS

petetheroadie said:


> Nice! Do you have a link?


 
  
  
 Already posted:
  


clieos said:


> TRS: http://world.tmall.com/item/42639708096.htm
> 
> TRRS: http://world.tmall.com/item/42605714369.htm


----------



## Vorgode

Been experimenting & feeling very confuse lately.
  
 SETUP A (CD RIP FLACS > AK100II > 3rd party Toslink > Mojo > 1964 V6 Stage = Forward & Heavy)
  
 - "heavy" lows & bass(?) were overwriting details. Still audible if pay attention closely.
 - More expansive soundstage (width) for sure
 - Bass hits harder both quantity & quality
 - Entire spectrum sounded more forward
  
  
 SETUP B (Spotify Premium > Macbook Pro Late 2015 > Chord USB > Mojo > 1964 V6 Stage = Fun & Detai)
  
 - Instrument details were much clearer. No effort needed to pin point every instruments
 - Bass & lows hits less harder but > quantity versus setup above (noticeable in Lana Del Ray Young & Beautiful opening where there is a slow rumble)
 - Vocal is more forward where instruments were more located "behind", "left" & "right" for the lack of better description.
 - Entire spectrum is more dynamic & fun
  
 SETUP C (CD RIP FLACS > AK100II > 1964 V6 Stage = Laid back & "light")
  
 - Everything sounded flat and neutral
 - Lows were softest among the 4 setups
 - Still enjoyable and sounded "light", good for long listening experience.
 - Less dynamic & fun
 - Average soundstage, but still good.
  
 SETUP D (CD RIP FLACS > Macbook Pro Late 2015 > Audirvana > 1964 V6 Stage = Forward & Harsh)
  
 - Everything seems more punchier & forward
 - Sibilance detected in certain tracks
 - Sounded "dry"
  
 Anyone else feeling the same as above? I was surprise that Setup B was something I enjoyed most. I would rank them from most enjoyable to least as below;
  
 B > A > C > D
  
 Waiting for my Sys Connect Toslink to arrive tomorrow for further testing.
  
*EDIT *Holy shyt... not sure what's happening
  
 1) Optical out from mac > mojo = wide soundstage, detail & clear, crispy sound
 2) USB out from mac > mojo = warmer sound, tad smaller soundstage & better lows


----------



## headmanPL

headmanpl said:


> Hmm, I also get this issue with USB Audio Player Pro. Sample rates are the same. It's not every track in an album but happens with some tracks when changing from another album.
> I'm not keen on forcing a mandatory silence at beginning of tracks as that would be annoying on linked tracks with continuous audio.
> All the music has been ripped from CD's using DB Poweramp. This leads me to believe there may be something wrong with metadata on the tracks, or buffers to the Mojo.
> I've emailed the developers to see what they think.


 
  
 Response from UAPP developer:
 "The issue comes from the fact that the Mojo fades in the sound. The USB specification says that whenever USB is not used (playback stopped), the driver should set the 'USB alt setting' to 0, meaning it doesn't consume USB bandwidth. We do it like that and whenever playback is started, it switches to another 'USB alt setting'. This is where the Mojo (and Hugo) start fading in the sound.
 We could indeed add a feature that prepends a half second of silence, but unfortunately we cannot tell when that will be implemented since it's less trivial than it sounds."
  
 Personally, I can live with the occassional delay


----------



## Ike1985

chefano said:


> Ive been listening to MOJO on iPhone so far and today I decided to plug it on my computer and to my surprise it sounds much better using Audirvana than KORG iAudioGate.
> Its so different that Ive had to listen to my all my favourite blues albums again on computer! Oh boy, guitars sounds awesome!




If you hear a difference between a bit perfect phone signal and a bit perfect computer signal it's your imagination. If you do hear a difference with the pc,one of your programs is sampling the material before sending it to mojo. Onkyo HF app for phones does bit perfect transmission.


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> For example my note 5 plays much nicer with mojo, much better over my dx80 (coax) and much better than a Toshiba laptop, and decent with a mac, not so good with iPhone,
> 
> I feel that it clearly matters what you use as source to fee. Mojo, so now the question still remains...
> What is the best source to use to maximize Mojo sexyness?




It doesn't matter at all which source you use so long as they are both bit perfect.


----------



## Ike1985

skampmeister said:


> I don't use tidal, and won't be in the future.




Onkyo HF plays MP3, flac, dsd, just about anything and it does it bit perfect.


----------



## NaiveSound

ike1985 said:


> Onkyo HF plays MP3, flac, dsd, just about anything and it does it bit perfect.




Is there any settings I need to change in the Onkyo app to maximize experience?


----------



## petetheroadie

heliuscc said:


> Well there's at least two of us that @derGabe hasn't sent anything to. If he's doing this sort of thing he should be banned from the forum for scamming.




I'm in the same boat. Am now pestering him to refund my money.


----------



## M-13

Anybody using a Cowon Plenue as a source for their Mojo?


----------



## audi0nick128

I believe I know that the source and even USB Cables can make audible differences. 
It's not all about something like bit perfect and bits are bits. 
The OS will make differences, as will other running processes. The power supply of the source might affect the sound ad well... this is why I believe a Linux based dedicated Music Streamer is the best option. 
And since digital audio signals are transferred via a quasi livestream using USB Cables are important even USB. 
At least that's what I believe. 
Cheers


----------



## Dobrescu George

audi0nick128 said:


> I believe I know that the source and even USB Cables can make audible differences.
> It's not all about something like bit perfect and bits are bits.
> The OS will make differences, as will other running processes. The power supply of the source might affect the sound ad well... this is why I believe a Linux based dedicated Music Streamer is the best option.
> And since digital audio signals are transferred via a quasi livestream using USB Cables are important even USB.
> ...


 
  
 Transports and cables to make a difference, in theory too, but it remains to see how much of a difference they do make, and how much do YOU hear that difference. 
  
 Buy why linux based music streamer? I mean, shouldn't windows 10 be best?


----------



## Angular Mo

Admittedly, I am not an electrical engineer...

Bit-perfect, "bits are bits", "ones-and-zeroes", as I understand are transmitted via electrical impulses (USB) or light impulses (optical). So, as I have read the arguments from those more knowledgeable than I..... many factors can influence the quality of that signal, and it is not a merger of "either it works or it does not" in a binary sense. 

Radio interference, power cleanliness, and (as I have learned from our son studying lasers at Cornell) cable geometries particularly in the case of optical all have an impact upon the transmission of but-perfect data.

Whether one's ears are good enough to discern the differences in a separate and personal matter.

Again, I am not stating these hypotheses as factual, they just make sense to me.

Personally, having recently been hit with tinnitus, I have plenty of my own interference in my brain.


----------



## audi0nick128

Linux based, because I can afford to build a Raspberry Pi 2 Streamer running Music Daemon Player without any real risk, money wise. 
I have read that Auralic heavily relies on Daemon Player, but I don't want to invest that much money, now


----------



## Dobrescu George

angular mo said:


> Admittedly, I am not an electrical engineer...
> 
> Bit-perfect, "bits are bits", "ones-and-zeroes", as I understand are transmitted via electrical impulses (USB) or light impulses (optical). So, as I have read the arguments from those more knowledgeable than I..... many factors can influence the quality of that signal, and it is not a merger of "either it works or it does not" in a binary sense.
> 
> ...


 
  
 USB DAC data is not bit perfect by any stretch of imagination with most DACs. It tries to be bit perfect, but if it fails to be, it is not corrected at any point. Though again, there should not be any ground and sky differences.
  
 [EDIT::: It seems that Mojo is different though]


----------



## Rob Watts

dobrescu george said:


> USB DAC data is not bit perfect by any stretch of imagination. It tries to be bit perfect, but if it fails to be, it is not corrected at any point. Though again, there should not be any ground and sky differences.


 
 That is not the case with Chord's windows drivers. If faulty data is sent through, then the DAC requests a repeat, and so ensures perfect data transfer.
  
 It is possible with all other OS; but having said that, the data failure rate is very low (otherwise DoP would not work).
  
 The USB connection making a difference to the sound is not data related - its down to RF and correlated noise (not jitter as this is completely removed too) - take a look at my previous posts if you are interested. 
  
 Rob


----------



## Dobrescu George

rob watts said:


> That is not the case with Chord's windows drivers. If faulty data is sent through, then the DAC requests a repeat, and so ensures perfect data transfer.
> 
> It is possible with all other OS; but having said that, the data failure rate is very low (otherwise DoP would not work).
> 
> ...


 
 Wow!
  
 Thanks. I will go to take a listen to Mojo, before deciding what path I will take, I found out where I can demo one in Bucharest. 
  
 I was actually pretty interested in developing a driver for USB DACs tha would verify data streamed, thanks for doing that. 
  
 It seems that my interest in mojo is sparked more and more.


----------



## stefanolandesca

How do these fare against the cayin c5d and jdslabs c5d?

For listening to progressive metal.


----------



## masterpfa

carl6868 said:


> You do realise not everyone is in the U.S don't you ? In the UK it's £20 per month which is nearly 30$


 
 Very true on my 3rd trial with a 3rd email address
 Like it as much as I do finding hard to justify £20 a month. Currently on my Crowd Funded Exchobox promotion which included 3 months free alas was too late to claim one of the 6 month free trials. 
 Silly as it may sound may I may just give it a try for a little bit longer, but I must admit usually use Tidal mostly for finding new music. For the tracks I can't find on Tidal I seem to resort back to HD tracks etc. and 24 bit or DSD files.


----------



## jlbrach

SETUP B (Spotify Premium > Macbook Pro Late 2015 > Chord USB > Mojo > 1964 V6 Stage = Fun & Detai)
  
- Instrument details were much clearer. No effort needed to pin point every instruments
- Bass & lows hits less harder but > quantity versus setup above (noticeable in Lana Del Ray Young & Beautiful opening where there is a slow rumble)
- Vocal is more forward where instruments were more located "behind", "left" & "right" for the lack of better description.
- Entire spectrum is more dynamic & fun
  
 To each his own obviously but for the life of me I do not understand why somebody would pay tons of money for DAC's and AMP's and Headphones etc and then listen to it on spotify and MP3's...I get it when a person is on the go and has a pair of inexpensive earbuds perhaps but for serious listening?....I have a spotify account that i use on my computer when I want to sample an album before buying it and just get an idea whether or not I like the style of music etc.....again,to each his own i guess


----------



## rwelles

fluidz said:


> With the included micro usb cable it's loose at the Mojo side and loses connection with my phone if the cable is nudged slightly up or down, only a gentle nudge is required to make it lose connection.
> 
> I connected a couple of other micro usb cables which seem a bit better and require more of a nudge to break the connection but it still happens.
> 
> ...





 I have the same issue with my Mojo. It was especially problematic with the Lavricable. (Konstantin was wonderful! He swapped out my cable after a few questions. He tried the original cable back on his Hugo, and it worked fine.)
  
 Additionally, the usb data port is crooked (same as the image posted earlier). This could be an issue when the add-on modules are available.
  
 I called my dealer (Moon-Audio) about replacing my unit. He sounded very skeptical that my Mojo was defective. He said a few have been returned to him for bad data connections, but he always found the problem was "with the cheap Japanese cables" not with the Mojo.
  
 I had problems with 4 different usb cables, so I highly doubt all the cables were bad. Especially since the Lavricable tested fine!!
  
 My unit is still in route to Moon-Audio, got caught up in the weekend blizzard, so I'm still waiting to hear from them after they receive my unit.


----------



## fluidz

Does anybody else have issues when nudging the micro cable up or down or is it only a minority?

Has anybody tried doing what I did in the video to find the connection isn't breaking and all is ok? 

I've noticed a couple of my micro usb cables wobble and don't firmly lock on. 

This is for both micro usb sockets (power and data)

This may prove problematic down the line..


----------



## stevemiddie

fluidz said:


> Does anybody else have issues when nudging the micro cable up or down or is it only a minority?
> 
> Has anybody tried doing what I did in the video to find the connection isn't breaking and all is ok?
> 
> ...


 
 No problems with mine and it was one of the early units.


----------



## masterpfa

shuto77 said:


> Wow, this thread is very active!
> 
> I'm considering upgrading to a Mojo from the Oppo HA-2 so I can drive more demanding headphones. The thing I love about the Oppo is that it works *flawlessly* with my Galaxy S4 that I use as an Android transport.
> 
> ...


 
 My combination of choice when using my ANdroid devices with Mojo

 Works great with Tidal too and great support from the dev here


----------



## masterpfa

naivesound said:


> I feel that mojo has a nice musical and at times emotional sound, I too rely my system around this, it's amazing, I just
> Hope it lasts a few years? You guys think so?
> 
> 
> Also.. What iems you using?


 
 Currently Echobox Finder X1, a great pair of IEMS that have relegated my Shure SE535 (come to think of it my Grados and HD88's too) to the sub's bench.
 Mojo and Finder X1 great combination


----------



## Skampmeister

I bought this cable for mine, I can wriggle the schitt out of it and not issues whatsoever. 

https://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers-tablets/accessories/belkin/belkin-mixitup-metallic-micro-usb-to-usb-cable-black/758765/


----------



## Ike1985

I wonder if this is possible, to charge the phones while sending data to mojo simultaneously from a single lightning port:


----------



## heliuscc

petetheroadie said:


> I'm in the same boat. Am now pestering him to refund my money.




Me too, odd how he delivers some and scams others. Warning: @derGabe can lighten your PayPal account.


----------



## CareyPrice31

What are case options for Mojo and when are they coming out?


----------



## krismusic

It really seems a shame that such a nicely designed unit needs clunky connectors and cables to work with an iPhone.


----------



## San Man

The blame lies with Apple, not Chord. There is an overseas cable that is much nicer than using the ccx cable and the mojo usb, but I've only seen it sold in the UAE (iirc)


----------



## joesmokey

fluidz said:


> Does anybody else have issues when nudging the micro cable up or down or is it only a minority?
> 
> Has anybody tried doing what I did in the video to find the connection isn't breaking and all is ok?
> 
> ...


 
 I had this issue with the included micro USB cable.  Replacing that with one I already owned eliminated the disconnect issues.


----------



## yoyorast10

There's a problem that seriously frustrates me:
  
 After using it for an entire day, it shuts off, and when I turn it on a red light flashes and it shuts off. I've had the USB dac and charging cable on all the time while using it, so why does it act like the battery died? The only thing I can do then is switch the cables and it'll turn on and I can use it while charging it.


----------



## Skampmeister

I also had big drama with the supplied cable, static, robot distortion noise sound (it's how I describe the sound of that king of digital distortion) 

Once replace with the cable posted earlier, no issues since.


----------



## obileye obiyemi

Has anyone tried the ONEPLUS phones with the Mojo ?  with the OTG ?  i m thinking particularly of the oneplus x ?    Any feedback wellcome!     Thanks


----------



## Vorgode

jlbrach said:


> SETUP B (Spotify Premium > Macbook Pro Late 2015 > Chord USB > Mojo > 1964 V6 Stage = Fun & Detai)
> 
> - Instrument details were much clearer. No effort needed to pin point every instruments
> - Bass & lows hits less harder but > quantity versus setup above (noticeable in Lana Del Ray Young & Beautiful opening where there is a slow rumble)
> ...


 

 I am absolutely with you buddy. I mean What right? The experiment was conducted purely out of curiosity & I was taken back by the results of how different source (good or bad (?) & cables could alter the perceive sound to my experience. Placebo? Maybe... Insanity? Most likely... in conclusion, no audio gear could sum up the final equation and you can only trust you ears.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## harpo1

Anyone know if the warranty is transferable?


----------



## shootertwist

hi guys, plan to swao my dx90 to a fiio x5ii, i'm just after the dual micro sd slots since i'm connecting it to the mojo, i'm not missing out on anything right? and will a standard 3.5mm interconnect like the fiio L17 work when connecting the x5 second gen to the mojo via coaxial? its what i use when connecting the dx90... thanks in advance


----------



## RedJohn456

jlbrach said:


> SETUP B (Spotify Premium > Macbook Pro Late 2015 > Chord USB > Mojo > 1964 V6 Stage = Fun & Detai)
> 
> - Instrument details were much clearer. No effort needed to pin point every instruments
> - Bass & lows hits less harder but > quantity versus setup above (noticeable in Lana Del Ray Young & Beautiful opening where there is a slow rumble)
> ...


 

 because not all music has high res versions available for downloading :/    do you have the streaming quality set to extreme? Spotify sounded really good with the mojo for me.


----------



## nmatheis

Page 666 :eek:
:evil:


----------



## RedJohn456

Here is a novel idea. I was wondering if it would be possible to get the iPod classic working with the mojo. If the people who made the lightning cables can make iOS devices work with the mojo, can't they make a 30 pin cable that would enable the iPod classic to work with the mojo as well?
  
 Before anyone says it wont work without having tried it, people said the same about the oppo ha2 yet it worked just fine with the iPod Classic 
  
 Albeit, the HA2 is MFI certified but a 30 pin version of the cables that work with iPhones + Mojo should work with the iPod Classic theoretically. Can anyone recommend a seller who I can contact to get a cable like this?
  
 Thanks in advance!
  
@x RELIC x  any suggestions buddy?


----------



## MacedonianHero

redjohn456 said:


> Here is a novel idea. I was wondering if it would be possible to get the iPod classic working with the mojo. If the people who made the lightning cables can make iOS devices work with the mojo, can't they make a 30 pin cable that would enable the iPod classic to work with the mojo as well?
> 
> Before anyone says it wont work without having tried it, people said the same about the oppo ha2 yet it worked just fine with the iPod Classic
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just a heads up, I already tried the 30 pin to USB camera adapter with my iPod Classic 160Gb...no dice.


----------



## rechtkid

x relic x said:


> Apple CCK is a must unless you have a specialty cable with the Apple MFI chip inside.
> 
> Your connection should be this:


 
  
  
 #ASK
  
 Hi, im using this cck coonection to mojo on my ip6s ios 9.2,, on the screen says that device didnt recognize,, any suggestion???


----------



## MacedonianHero

rechtkid said:


> #ASK
> 
> Hi, im using this cck coonection to mojo on my ip6s ios 9.2,, on the screen says that device didnt recognize,, any suggestion???


 
  
 Really? I'm using the iPhone 6 / latest firmware and have zero issues!


----------



## Skampmeister

You sure you didn't plug it into the charging port by mistake?


----------



## mscott58

rechtkid said:


> #ASK
> 
> Hi, im using this cck coonection to mojo on my ip6s ios 9.2,, on the screen says that device didnt recognize,, any suggestion???




Think I remember reading that the order you plug them in can make a difference. Check post #3. Cheers


----------



## rechtkid

macedonianhero said:


> Really? I'm using the iPhone 6 / latest firmware and have zero issues!


 
  
  


skampmeister said:


> You sure you didn't plug it into the charging port by mistake?


 
  
  


mscott58 said:


> Think I remember reading that the order you plug them in can make a difference. Check post #3. Cheers


 
  
 after several  attempt to unplug and plug things,, it works yeay
  
 nedd another suggestion for dsd player on ios,, im currently using onkyo hf player with andro before goes to ios.


----------



## jlbrach

jlbrach said:


> SETUP B (Spotify Premium > Macbook Pro Late 2015 > Chord USB > Mojo > 1964 V6 Stage = Fun & Detai)
> 
> - Instrument details were much clearer. No effort needed to pin point every instruments
> - Bass & lows hits less harder but > quantity versus setup above (noticeable in Lana Del Ray Young & Beautiful opening where there is a slow rumble)
> ...


 

 because not all music has high res versions available for downloading :/    do you have the streaming quality set to extreme? Spotify sounded really good with the mojo for me.

Edited by RedJohn456 - Today at 9:01 pm
  
  
  
I listen primarily to FLAC copies of CD's ....I do not listen to very much Hi-Rez but we are talking here about MP3 lossy vs lossless.....and as i said i cant imagine listening to a lossy format with thousands of dollars of hi-end equipment....if you do,more power to you


----------



## georgelai57

redjohn456 said:


> Here is a novel idea. I was wondering if it would be possible to get the iPod classic working with the mojo. If the people who made the lightning cables can make iOS devices work with the mojo, can't they make a 30 pin cable that would enable the iPod classic to work with the mojo as well?
> 
> Before anyone says it wont work without having tried it, people said the same about the oppo ha2 yet it worked just fine with the iPod Classic
> 
> ...



One way is to use DACs like Fostex HP-P1 and Cypher Labs Solo and then use coaxial out from there


----------



## x RELIC x

RedJohn456, I tried the 30pin camera adaptor for the iPad2 that I have with the iPod Classic to the Mojo and it doesn't work. I think it's has to do with the firmware on the Classic that doesn't allow using the accessory. Unless connecting directly to an MFI certified device like the Cypher Labs Algorythm Solo -dB or the Oppo HA-2 the iPod Classic will not work.


----------



## georgelai57

10 thou.


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> 10 thou.




?


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> ?


10,000th post Ha Ha.


----------



## costas23

not sure if that was asked before but is it possible to set up the UAPP to *skip songs using the hardware volume buttons* of the phone?
 I am using an android phone with the Mojo


----------



## Invocation

Does any one know whether iphone needs a DAC like Mojo to play back HD music files like 24/96 or 24/192 at its original sample rate? Thanks!


----------



## CareyPrice31




----------



## krismusic

Anyone got links to cables which replace the CCK ?


----------



## Carl6868

krismusic said:


> Anyone got links to cables which replace the CCK ?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8940


----------



## ChordElectronics (Sep 16, 2019)

We would like to thank everyone on the Mojo thread for being so proactive and supportive over these past three months. Now we're at 10,000 posts, it's incredible. Here's to the next 10,000...​


----------



## krismusic

carl6868 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8940



Ah. Yes. I should have remembered that! Is it possible to order the Fiio L9 from UK?


----------



## salla45

chordelectronics said:


> We would like to thank everyone on the Mojo thread for being so proactive and supportive over these past three months. Now we're at 10,000 posts, it's incredible. Here's to the next 10,000...​  ​  ​ ​


 
 And getting on for a million views. That's amazing!


----------



## Carl6868

krismusic said:


> Ah. Yes. I should have remembered that! Is it possible to order the Fiio L9 from UK?


 
  
 Don't think so, if you find somewhere please let me know as would like to try one.
  
 Anyone in Asia know anywhere or willing to help get a couple ?
  
 Cheers, Carl


----------



## GreenBow

headmanpl said:


> Hmm, I also get this issue with USB Audio Player Pro. Sample rates are the same. It's not every track in an album but happens with some tracks when changing from another album.
> I'm not keen on forcing a mandatory silence at beginning of tracks as that would be annoying on linked tracks with continuous audio.
> All the music has been ripped from CD's using DB Poweramp. This leads me to believe there may be something wrong with metadata on the tracks, or buffers to the Mojo.
> I've emailed the developers to see what they think.


 
  


nmatheis said:


> @GreenBow: Interesting that you pointed out the 0.5 second mute isn't consistent. While I didn't notice that while using Mojo + iPhone during my week long audition period, I do find the same inconsistency in applying the 0.5 second mute applies to the Soundaware Esther DAP I just reviewed. The 0.5 second mute should only happen in that DAP when switching between resolution, but it sometimes occurs between songs with the same resolution. Not sure why. I just mention it because it sounds similar. Sorry if it's too OT.


 
  
 Ref back on page 655, post 9811. I mentioned that the Mojo cut off the first second of music even when the sampling frequency didn't change. I replied to Rob Watt's post and he PM me yesterday. This was @Rob Watts message:
_Hi,_
  
_I noticed your post about J River and mutes. J River often issues no data commands, so you may be at 44.1, then no data, then back to 44.1, so Mojo will see this as a sample rate change and then mute._
  
_I got this back from Matt at Chord:_
  
_Hi Rob,
     I think J River starts and stops the track each time you skip. This means the sample rate will effectively change so you get the mute.
 I would see if the customer has the 'play silence at startup' set to 0.5s and also find out whether he is using WASAPI, Kernel Streaming or ASIO as it might
 make a difference.

 Matt Bartlett BEng CEng MIEE
 Manufacturing Director_
  
_So give that a go,_
  
 I imagine putting in the second's silence would fix it when changing albums. Not sure about switching track on the same album. Not tried it yet.
  
 However it's not just JRiver that does it. I have it with Media Go. @headmanPL has it with USB Audio Player Pro. @nmatheis has it on the Soundaware Esther DAP.
  
 I have put the info here so others can potentially solve their issue. Plus quoted for other Head-Fiers who had this issue.
  
 For reference: last night I bought some HD-audio, to test sampling frequency change on my Meridian Explorer (ME). The ME doesn't mute the first second like the Mojo does. The ME delays starting playing music for a couple of seconds, until it has completed the change of sampling frequency.
  
 I am not sure I would have gone ahead with the Mojo had I known this. I wonder also if there could be situations where the Mojo would be the preferred method. Like if I was listing to HD-audio, and then started PC gaming. I wonder if the delay made by the Meridian Explorer would cause out of sink sound in a game. I doubt it as sound would catch up in silent parts, but I am trying to rationalise the Mojo. From a purely music perspective the Meridian Explorer method wins on this for me.


----------



## Saoshyant

Sorry in advance.  I'm sure the information is in here, but as Chord graciously pointed out the thread's surpassed 10,000 posts, so that's a bit to sift through.
  
 So here's the question.  I'm aware that Moon Audio sells the Mojo for $600, as well as suggests and sells a cable for me using my Fiio X5i as a transport.  The question I'm slowly getting at is, is there another option someone can recommend for purchasing the Mojo?  I just want to weigh my options, and I'm about 90% sure I'm ready to break down and pick up the Mojo.  I've always gone the inexpensive route for my dac, having used a stoner acoustics ud110 for awhile until it went on strike (works on other computers but no longer works on mine, spent hours trying various solutions to no avail) and am currently using the previously mentioned Fiio as my dac/amp.  All in all, the Mojo just seems like it'd suit every need I have, and some I haven't thought of yet.
  
 So if Moon Audio is my best option for purchasing, I appreciate the confirmation.  If there's another seller to consider, I'll gladly take any suggestions, and thanks in advance!


----------



## Torq

Todd the Vinyl Junkie carries the Mojo - that's where I bought mine (after cancelling my original order with Moon Audio).


----------



## Paul Meakin

I'm using the Plenue M, optical out into the Mojo... for the person that asked earlier, I forgot to press the Quote button!


----------



## AudioBear

+1
  
 I like getting personal e-mails from Todd.  I had a problem with my iPhone-Mojo-CCK connection and Todd was very helpful.  It was a defective Apple CCK.  I also personally wouldn't buy an expensive silver interconnect like Moon sells that still needs the Apple CCK.  Use the cable that comes from Chord and the CCK or look for less expensive 3rd party solutions in the 3rd post.
  
 At $599 for the product of the year I doubt that you are going to find serious discounts.


----------



## betula

I discovered, Mojo sounds much nicer to the ear via usb than coax. Why is that?
 I use Mojo with Foobar Asio driver and Android. The sound is much smoother than coax or optical. Livelier with better bass (quantity and quality). I tried coax from DX80, and while it is still a nice sound, highs are more piercing, and hurts my ears after a while. Sound is very clear and transparent, but not that consistent as usb. Coax sounded like crystal clear needles to my ears. While usb is a velvety smooth night sky with stars.


----------



## heliuscc

paul meakin said:


> I'm using the Plenue M, optical out into the Mojo... for the person that asked earlier, I forgot to press the Quote button!



Is it good?


----------



## Ike1985

Am I correct to say that one click to increase volume on the mojo is equivalent to +5db? I typically listen at 4-8 clicks with my ADEL ciems, so that would translate to 20-45db, I listen for at least 8 hours a day.  If I'm correct I should be well below dangerous levels.
  
 But are the mojo's lights truly accurate when some albums are quieter and some albums are louder than others?


----------



## Danthrax

I've been reading that the sub bass is rolled off a bit, as are the highs, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## betula

danthrax said:


> I've been reading that the sub bass is rolled off a bit, as are the highs, can anyone confirm this?


 

 If it does, it is out of my hearing territory (20-16000Hz).


----------



## Ike1985

danthrax said:


> I've been reading that the sub bass is rolled off a bit, as are the highs, can anyone confirm this?


 
  
 Not confirmed, mids are very lush and rich. May give that impression but upon focused listening it's all there-at least to me and my setup.  So many variables here, album, mastering, phones, environment, etc.


----------



## jarnopp

ike1985 said:


> Am I correct to say that one click to increase volume on the mojo is equivalent to +5db? I typically listen at 6-8 clicks with my ADEL ciems, so that would translate to 30-45db, I listen for at least 8 hours a day.  If I'm correct I should be well below dangerous levels.
> 
> But are the mojo's lights truly accurate when some albums are quieter and some albums are louder than others?




I believe I read that clicks within the main region were 1db each, but much finer at the extremes (where one ball stays solid and only the other cycles through the colors). Certainly not 5db per click at any point.


----------



## harpo1

betula said:


> I discovered, Mojo sounds much nicer to the ear via usb than coax. Why is that?
> I use Mojo with Foobar Asio driver and Android. The sound is much smoother than coax or optical. Livelier with better bass (quantity and quality). I tried coax from DX80, and while it is still a nice sound, highs are more piercing, and hurts my ears after a while. Sound is very clear and transparent, but not that consistent as usb. Coax sounded like crystal clear needles to my ears. While usb is a velvety smooth night sky with stars.


 
 I'd love to hear someone's take on this since I'm debating between this and the Grace Design X Massdrop M9XX.  I'd like to use it in a similar fashion as you.


----------



## Ike1985

jarnopp said:


> I believe I read that clicks within the main region were 1db each, but much finer at the extremes (where one ball stays solid and only the other cycles through the colors). Certainly not 5db per click at any point.




That would mean I'm normally listening at less than 10db.


----------



## betula

harpo1 said:


> I'd love to hear someone's take on this since I'm debating between this and the Grace Design X Massdrop M9XX.  I'd like to use it in a similar fashion as you.


 

 I was also wondering between these two, since portability is not that important to me. Reviews say there is not much of a sq difference between them. Mojo is better with IEMs than M9XX. But I do not care much about that, as mainly I use full size open. I bought Mojo as it was more available here, and I also had a great deal on it. No regrets at all. I do not even care too much anymore about M9XX, as Mojo keeps me amazed day by day since I bought it. (Two weeks ago.)


----------



## Skampmeister

ike1985 said:


> But are the mojo's lights truly accurate when some albums are quieter and some albums are louder than others?




You are aware that albums are recorded at different volume levels. Most new recordings are loud (loudness wars) while most older albums are quieter, and perform a hell of a lot better when turned up.


----------



## Chefano

danthrax said:


> I've been reading that the sub bass is rolled off a bit, as are the highs, can anyone confirm this?


 

 The sub bass is just a little bit rolled of, the upper treble roll off is more pronounced IMO.


----------



## Paul Meakin

paul meakin said:


> I'm using the Plenue M, optical out into the Mojo... for the person that asked earlier, I forgot to press the Quote button!





heliuscc said:


> Is it good?


 
  
 Yes. The Plenue M is pretty good by itself but the sound is bigger, bolder and more detailed with the Mojo.
  
 The tricky question is would I carry both as a truly portable system... at the moment I'm not sure that I would given that the Plenue is very listenable standalone, and there's always the concern about how robust the optical cable is.


----------



## Invocation

paul meakin said:


> Yes. The Plenue M is pretty good by itself but the sound is bigger, bolder and more detailed with the Mojo.
> 
> The tricky question is would I carry both as a truly portable system... at the moment I'm not sure that I would given that the Plenue is very listenable standalone, and there's always the concern about how robust the optical cable is.


 

 Wait... I think Plenue M and 1's optical out is just the phone out? So when you connecting it to Mojo you are using the DAC of Mojo instead of PM, which means the sound signature would be different, rather than simply amped.


----------



## x RELIC x

invocation said:


> Wait... I think Plenue M and 1's *optical out is just the phone out*? So when you connecting it to Mojo you are using the DAC of Mojo instead of PM, which means the sound signature would be different, rather than simply amped.




No, the optical out is digital and not the same as the headphone out. Yes, the only way to use the Mojo is to feed it a digital signal to use its Digital to Analogue Converter, the magic of the Mojo.


----------



## Invocation

x relic x said:


> No, the optical out is digital and not the same as the headphone out. Yes, the only way to use the Mojo is to feed it a digital signal to use its Digital to Analogue Converter, the magic of the Mojo.


 

 Right, but still this will make the pretty good Plenue DAC chip useless...


----------



## Paul Meakin

invocation said:


> Wait... I think Plenue M and 1's optical out is just the phone out? So when you connecting it to Mojo you are using the DAC of Mojo instead of PM, which means the sound signature would be different, rather than simply amped.


 
  
 I suspect your confusion is caused by the Plenue M's headphone out and optical out using the same dual purpose socket...?


----------



## Paul Meakin

invocation said:


> Right, but still this will make the pretty good Plenue DAC chip useless...


 
  
 Only when using it with the Mojo... I also use it without the Mojo, in fact I'm listening to it that way now with Fostex TH-900s and it's really very good.


----------



## mscott58

audiobear said:


> +1
> 
> I like getting personal e-mails from Todd.  I had a problem with my iPhone-Mojo-CCK connection and Todd was very helpful.  It was a defective Apple CCK.  I also personally wouldn't buy an expensive silver interconnect like Moon sells that still needs the Apple CCK.  Use the cable that comes from Chord and the CCK or look for less expensive 3rd party solutions in the 3rd post.
> 
> At $599 for the product of the year I doubt that you are going to find serious discounts.




Understand your point of view, but please remember that any cable made with the mFi chip in it that isn't an official Apple cable (like the CCK) or Apple certified cable is technically a hack. Due to this there is the chance that Apple finds a way to block such hacks in the future and then you'd be left with an unsupported cable. Just an FYI. Cheers


----------



## CareyPrice31

My stack - what do you guys think?


----------



## jarnopp

ike1985 said:


> That would mean I'm normally listening at less than 10db.




10db of gain? I think the only way to know would be to measure the output and add that gain to your ciem's sensitivity. If it were 10db (10 mW), with 22ohm iems that would require about 0.5w. Also, with 115db sensitivity, that would give you a 132db spl...and you'd be deaf now, I think (but my math could be off).


----------



## AudioBear

Can't argue with that but I bought two alternative "hacked" cables and two CCK adaptors for the price of another vendor's CCK-requiring solution.  I own a lot of Apple products but that doesn't mean that I have to respect the constraints they try to place on my fair use.  Everybody has to decide for themselves how they want to spend their money.  Some people hear a difference between copper and silver, I don't so I save a lot of $$.
  
 On a technical note, you state the "hacked" cables start with a Apple CCK to get the chip so I'm not sure it's really much of a hack that might annoy Apple.  Do we know this for sure or has the chip been cloned?  That would of course be of more concern to Apple or any other vendor.
  
 From my point of view the risk is that if it fails Apple isn't going to fix or replace it.  I have already had one defective CCK so this is a real possibility.


----------



## mscott58

audiobear said:


> Can't argue with that but I bought two alternative "hacked" cables and two CCK adaptors for the price of another vendor's CCK-requiring solution.  I own a lot of Apple products but that doesn't mean that I have to respect the constraints they try to place on my fair use.  Everybody has to decide for themselves how they want to spend their money.  Some people hear a difference between copper and silver, I don't so I save a lot of $$.
> 
> On a technical note, you state the "hacked" cables start with a Apple CCK to get the chip so I'm not sure it's really much of a hack that might annoy Apple.  Do we know this for sure or has the chip been cloned?  That would of course be of more concern to Apple or any other vendor.
> 
> From my point of view the risk is that if it fails Apple isn't going to fix or replace it.  I have already had one defective CCK so this is a real possibility.




Oh I hear you. If I was to be using my iPhone as the primary source for my Mojo I'd get a hacked cable for sure! But I would also know the risks. Just trying to make sure others do as well. Cheers


----------



## Julsjazz07

Hi all
  
 How to connect Mojo with Blackberry Classic ??
  
 Please help


----------



## Saoshyant

Can anyone make a recommendation for a coax interconnect for the first gen X5?


----------



## harpo1

saoshyant said:


> Can anyone make a recommendation for a coax interconnect for the first gen X5?


 
 Get one from monoprice.


----------



## Saoshyant

I was mainly hoping for something awfully short for portable listening.  I know Moon Audio has the $75 cable they sell, but hoping there's a less expensive option.


----------



## NaiveSound

saoshyant said:


> I was mainly hoping for something awfully short for portable listening.  I know Moon Audio has the $75 cable they sell, but hoping there's a less expensive option.




Ebay, however China takes 3 weeks, I feel moon audio is overpriced expecially in cables


----------



## NPWS

careyprice31 said:


> My stack - what do you guys think?


 
 sexy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'm still awaiting my mojo and ciem angie's come to me


----------



## rechtkid

saoshyant said:


> I was mainly hoping for something awfully short for portable listening.  I know Moon Audio has the $75 cable they sell, but hoping there's a less expensive option.


 
  
 taobao cable works fine and simple for mobile user.
  
 any suggestion on DSD player on ios?? Onkyo HF Player, Kaisernote or NePlayer.


----------



## harpo1

rechtkid said:


> taobao cable works fine and simple for mobile user.
> 
> any suggestion on DSD player on ios?? Onkyo HF Player, Kaisernote or NePlayer.


 
 Do you have a link to this cable?


----------



## M-13

paul meakin said:


> Yes. The Plenue M is pretty good by itself but the sound is bigger, bolder and more detailed with the Mojo.
> 
> The tricky question is would I carry both as a truly portable system... at the moment I'm not sure that I would given that the Plenue is very listenable standalone, and there's always the concern about how robust the optical cable is.


 

 That was me who asked initially. Thanks for answering my question. I've been increasingly more interested in the Cowon Plenue series as opposed to my earlier fascination with AK stuff. I can see that you love the M. It must be pretty good by the way you're comparing it to the Mojo. You're saying the Mojo is better but probably not worth the extra bulk on the go for you to carry both as the M is pretty good by itself.
  
 That's exactly the question I had. Thanks!


----------



## shootertwist

Anybody tried the lightning to micro usb cables that came with the cozoy players? thanks in advance


----------



## NaiveSound

betula said:


> I discovered, Mojo sounds much nicer to the ear via usb than coax. Why is that?
> 
> I use Mojo with Foobar Asio driver and Android. The sound is much smoother than coax or optical. Livelier with better bass (quantity and quality). I tried coax from DX80, and while it is still a nice sound, highs are more piercing, and hurts my ears after a while. Sound is very clear and transparent, but not that consistent as usb. Coax sounded like crystal clear needles to my ears. While usb is a velvety smooth night sky with stars.




I too feel that a mobile phone is better than dx80 in sound (For feeding mojo) 

My dx80 pops and clicks when I change tracks, something I'm not fond over at all


----------



## shootertwist

naivesound said:


> I too feel that a mobile phone is better than dx80 in sound (For feeding mojo)
> 
> My dx80 pops and clicks when I change tracks, something I'm not fond over at all


 
  
  
 same on my dx90... thanks for the feedback i though it was only on my unit. with the iphone 6s+, the sound is just cut off by a bit but no occasional clicks or pops...


----------



## betula

naivesound said:


> I too feel that a mobile phone is better than dx80 in sound (For feeding mojo)
> 
> My dx80 pops and clicks when I change tracks, something I'm not fond over at all


 

 Yes, DX80 is really great as a DAP _only_. As soon as you connect it to something else, there are clicks and pops. (Hopefully they will sort this out with a future fw, but I didn't wait for that.) Mojo is just superb straight from a phone, as you say.


----------



## Nikonkit

If you have listened to the Mojo connected via usb to an Onkyo DPX1 you will never use your phone again, yes, its ones and zeros and I do not understand why that should be so, I listen to it with two other people and we all agreed, the difference in sq is very noticable.


----------



## fluidz

I've found audio from Spotify premium playing out of an iPhone 6 sounds fantastic with the Mojo. So much that I've not even been tempted to fire up any Flac albums.


----------



## Julsjazz07

julsjazz07 said:


> Hi all
> 
> How to connect Mojo with Blackberry Classic ??
> 
> Please help


 
 Still no answer...
  
 Please help...


----------



## Paul Meakin

m-13 said:


> That was me who asked initially. Thanks for answering my question. I've been increasingly more interested in the Cowon Plenue series as opposed to my earlier fascination with AK stuff. I can see that you love the M. It must be pretty good by the way you're comparing it to the Mojo. You're saying the Mojo is better but probably not worth the extra bulk on the go for you to carry both as the M is pretty good by itself.
> 
> That's exactly the question I had. Thanks!




The Mojo is a step up, it also does better when the music is rhythmically complex but even then the Plenue holds things together better than a lot of full sized Hifi that I've heard. 

I'll be keeping both, to use together when more bulk is not an issue and the Plenue M to use alone when travelling light.


----------



## x RELIC x

julsjazz07 said:


> Still no answer...
> 
> Please help...




I did a quick search for you and it seems that the Blackberry Classic does not support USB OTG audio.


----------



## GreenBow

*Having a problem!*
  
 I don't know if it's the Mojo, or JRiver, or one interacting with the other. However music just stops playing.
  
 The Mojo lights are on.
 JRiver is showing it is playing.
 There is just no sound.
  
 It has happened on three separate occasions. I am currently testing by only using Media Go to rule if it's JRiver.
  

The first time was worst as it happened a few times all with about ten minutes. It happened when I pressed either volume button. (I think I was using JRiver at the time.) Had to restart the Mojo each time.
  

The second time I wasn't touching the Mojo. Was just listening and googling probaly.
  

The third time I was not touching the Mojo either. (Was using JRiver this time.) Restarting Mojo and still no music. Restarting JRiver as well, got it going that time.
  
 I am hoping someone can enlighten whether it's the Mojo or JRiver, having had it happen to them.


----------



## Danthrax

So I'm not sure if anyone has addressed this concern, but batteries go bad over time, and from my understanding these batteries are special and fused to the case. So in 2-3... 5 years how is anyone going to replace these batteries? Is this a service Chord will offer or are we forced to buy a new one?


----------



## Rob Watts

The batteries are plug in and held into place via thermal sheet. Very easy to change by your dealer.
  
 You should see more than 10,000 hours of use before the battery will need changing.
  
 Rob


----------



## alan_g

today I've been mostly listening with cheap in ears ivc sony sennheiser all priced around the £20 mark and have to say the mojo has made them all sound fantastic.


----------



## yoyorast10

rob watts said:


> The batteries are plug in and held into place via thermal sheet. Very easy to change by your dealer.
> 
> You should see more than 10,000 hours of use before the battery will need changing.
> 
> Rob


 

 wow nice


----------



## Ike1985

alan_g said:


> today I've been mostly listening with cheap in ears ivc sony sennheiser all priced around the £20 mark and have to say the mojo has made them all sound fantastic.




Me 2, been trying old my old cheap iems and head phones, cool to what them At their max potential-really fun too!


----------



## alan_g

ike1985 said:


> Me 2, been trying old my old cheap iems and head phones, cool to what them At their max potential-really fun too!


 

 I'm around 3hrs in and enjoying them all.


----------



## Danthrax

rob watts said:


> The batteries are plug in and held into place via thermal sheet. Very easy to change by your dealer.
> 
> You should see more than 10,000 hours of use before the battery will need changing.
> 
> Rob


 
 Thanks for the information, I'm just thinking long term. I've had this issue come up with quite a few devices and I'm glad that there is a way to replace them.


----------



## iBrian

So I just received my mojo chord and I noticed after leaving it plugged in all day yesterday to charge like the box says that when I am playing back audio through my iPhone with music that is downloaded and in streaming. It crackles.


----------



## jarnopp

olewhiskey said:


> So I just received my mojo chord and I noticed after leaving it plugged in all day yesterday to charge like the box says that when I am playing back audio through my iPhone with music that is downloaded and in streaming. It crackles.




Try airplane mode and see if it goes away. Likely it is interference.


----------



## iBrian

jarnopp said:


> Try airplane mode and see if it goes away. Likely it is interference.




I will. I thought it was maybe because I tried charging with an iPad 12W charger.


----------



## qafro

fluidz said:


> I've found audio from Spotify premium playing out of an iPhone 6 sounds fantastic with the Mojo. So much that I've not even been tempted to fire up any Flac albums.


 
 It sounds as good on a Macbook air using Spotify free version....


----------



## qafro

fluidz said:


> I've found audio from Spotify premium playing out of an iPhone 6 sounds fantastic with the Mojo. So much that I've not even been tempted to fire up any Flac albums.


 
@fluidz What colour of lights or Rez (192 hz +) do you get from the Mojo with iPhone6 via Spotify premium?


----------



## harpo1

Isn't it always going to be the color for 44.1Khz because it's 320 mp3?


----------



## iBrian

jarnopp said:


> Try airplane mode and see if it goes away. Likely it is interference.


 

 tried airplane mode and it is very static-e,  it's pretty bad too.


----------



## jarnopp

olewhiskey said:


> tried airplane mode and it is very static-e,  it's pretty bad too.




Hmm. Maybe try a diffe net cable? I assume you are using the Apple CCK with a USB cable, maybe the one that came with the Mojo? Also, do you have a different source you can try?


----------



## iBrian

This is a photo of when I was testing using downloaded Apple Music audio
 I am currently using the USB that was provided with the Mojo.  

  
 I am now testing the mojo out on my iMac using one of the cables that I received with my m9XX.


----------



## NaiveSound

Moto g 2nd Gen coming today, will report on quality vs note 5 and dx80 (of course feeding our beloved Mojo) 

I'll use no wifi/network/or any interference while testing the sound feeding mojo.


----------



## karmazynowy

Hi, if someone want cheap replacement for apple CCK here it is:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OTG-Adapter-Cable-for-USB-Flash-Driver-Connection-Kit-Dock-Connector-to-USB-OTG-for-iPad/32469425459.html
  
 I have tride 3 different OTG cables with my ipod 5G and this one is working with Mojo just fine.


----------



## masterpfa

obileye obiyemi said:


> Has anyone tried the ONEPLUS phones with the Mojo ?  with the OTG ?  i m thinking particularly of the oneplus x ?    Any feedback wellcome!     Thanks


 
 Yes what would you like to know?

 I have been using the Mojo with my OnePlus One for some time although it is dependent on the OTG cable used.
 I have got it to work with the supplied USB OTG and the OnePlus One OTG, or this short OTG.

 Use together with UAPP (my favourite), Onkyo HF Player or Neutron and IMO you will not bne wanting for much more.


----------



## fluidz

qafro said:


> @fluidz
> What colour of lights or Rez (192 hz +) do you get from the Mojo with iPhone6 via Spotify premium?




Red.


----------



## fluidz

olewhiskey said:


> This is a photo of when I was testing using downloaded Apple Music audio
> I am currently using the USB that was provided with the Mojo.
> 
> 
> ...




Is your included cable stable even if you wiggle it up and down? Does it disconnect at all?


----------



## masterpfa

costas23 said:


> not sure if that was asked before but is it possible to set up the UAPP to *skip songs using the hardware volume buttons* of the phone?
> I am using an android phone with the Mojo


 
 I would love to have that feature. Try asking the same question or request this from the DEV over on the UAPP thread
  


careyprice31 said:


>


 
 I like

 Enjoy 
  
  
  


danthrax said:


> I've been reading that the sub bass is rolled off a bit, as are the highs, can anyone confirm this?


 
 Each users take on this varies.

 I'm not experiencing this in the slightest for me great delivery of Bass and Sub Bass but YMMV
  


nikonkit said:


> If you have listened to the Mojo connected via usb to an Onkyo DPX1 you will never use your phone again, yes, its ones and zeros and I do not understand why that should be so, I listen to it with two other people and we all agreed, the difference in sq is very noticable.


 
 Hmmmmmmm
 let me have another listen, I didn't notice that myself but didn't really do a A/B comparison


----------



## iBrian

fluidz said:


> Is your included cable stable even if you wiggle it up and down? Does it disconnect at all?


 

 Yes, I actually tested this to make sure I was making a solid connection.  So after a couple of hours troubleshooting with different headphones, different input devices,  different audio apps.  It seem the iPhone 6 plus is the issue here.  My iPad and iPod touch I use for testing is clear. 
  
 I tested the iPhone further with my O2+ODAC and m9xx and these render no static or crackling.  So there seems to be an issue with the communication between the iPhone and the Mojo.  I looking further into the .ipsw of the iOS to see if that makes a difference as well
  
 I am also going to test two other iPhone 5's to make sure its not just an iPhone issue as well.


----------



## fluidz

olewhiskey said:


> Yes, I actually tested this to make sure I was making a solid connection.  So after a couple of hours troubleshooting with different headphones, different input devices,  different audio apps.  It seem the iPhone 6 plus is the issue here.  My iPad and iPod touch I use for testing is clear.
> 
> I tested the iPhone further with my O2+ODAC and m9xx and these render no static or crackling.  So there seems to be an issue with the communication between the iPhone and the Mojo.  I looking further into the .ipsw of the iOS to see if that makes a difference as well
> 
> I am also going to test two other iPhone 5's to make sure its not just an iPhone issue as well.




I wasn't referring to the cck cable. I was asking about the included cable micro usb end which goes into the mojo. Wiggle it up and down.


----------



## hitman1

Hello:  I charged my MOJO FOR 15 hours after I bought it. Put it in the Box. Took it to the job and was playing it and it ran out of juice after 30 minutes??


----------



## iBrian

fluidz said:


> I wasn't referring to the cck cable. I was asking about the included cable micro usb end which goes into the mojo. Wiggle it up and down.


 
 Right,  I was actually referring to the the USB cable, Not the Apple CCK cable, that came with the Mojo.  Sorry for the confusion ◕‿◕


----------



## iBrian

hitman1 said:


> Hello:  I charged my MOJO FOR 15 hours after I bought it. Put it in the Box. Took it to the job and was playing it and it ran out of juice after 30 minutes??


 

 How did you charge it?  what did you use to charge it with?  I know that Chord is specifically saying to make sure its charging with a 1 amp USB adaptor.   The reason I am asking is because I used my iPad 12 watt power adaptor to charge it  but double checked the charge by connecting it to my iMac to make sure it actually charged.


----------



## Skampmeister

OleWhiskey, I was having those type of issues with my 6+ when using the supplied cable that came with the mojo, I replaced that cable, and not one issue since, and believe me, I've tried to make it fault, but nothing.


----------



## iBrian

skampmeister said:


> OleWhiskey, I was having those type of issues with my 6+ when using the supplied cable that came with the mojo, I replaced that cable, and not one issue since, and believe me, I've tried to make it fault, but nothing.


 

 I did use other USB cables, even the ones that came with the m9xx DAC/AMP that has the Ferrite shield on the cable to see if that might help but still no luck.  Not sure what it could be.


----------



## Ike1985

olewhiskey said:


> Yes, I actually tested this to make sure I was making a solid connection.  So after a couple of hours troubleshooting with different headphones, different input devices,  different audio apps.  It seem the iPhone 6 plus is the issue here.  My iPad and iPod touch I use for testing is clear.
> 
> I tested the iPhone further with my O2+ODAC and m9xx and these render no static or crackling.  So there seems to be an issue with the communication between the iPhone and the Mojo.  I looking further into the .ipsw of the iOS to see if that makes a difference as well
> 
> I am also going to test two other iPhone 5's to make sure its not just an iPhone issue as well.


 
  
 I use iphone5 as well, I believe the crackling has something to do with the latest version of ios.  Try using onkyo HF player and set the options to transmit bit-perfect and see what happens.  I believe this has come up recently in the thread (like last 20 pages) so you may be able to search or look backward but again I believe it's the latest version of ios.


----------



## Ike1985

olewhiskey said:


> I did use other USB cables, even the ones that came with the m9xx DAC/AMP that has the Ferrite shield on the cable to see if that might help but still no luck.  Not sure what it could be.


 
  
 Crackling should be distinct from RF/EMI interference in sound, to me RF/EMI is very identifiable.


----------



## mscott58

hitman1 said:


> Hello:  I charged my MOJO FOR 15 hours after I bought it. Put it in the Box. Took it to the job and was playing it and it ran out of juice after 30 minutes??




As others have stated, it is important how you charge it. Plugging it into a computers USB usually doesn't give it enough power. Same with a lot of cheap power cubes (iPhone charger knock offs). Use a good iPad sized charger or something like the Anker PowerPort 2. Also make sure when charging the white light near the plug stays lit and doesn't flash on and off. Cheers


----------



## Ike1985

Well today I finally heard what I think is the buzzing or hissing everyone is talking about.  It occurs when the mojo is OFF(all lights off) and charging.  Very strange, if I put my hand on the mojo while it's making the buzzing/hissing the mojo will be silent again. My hand absorbs it. 
  
 When the mojo is turned on and goes through it's pretty color show the buzzing is happening but then it STOPS immediately and goes black ink silent when the color show has commenced and only the two volume lights are on. 
  
 Interesting and not a problem for me at all since it doesn't exist when music is playing or the unit is just on and idle.


----------



## iBrian

ike1985 said:


> Well today I finally heard what I think is the buzzing or hissing everyone is talking about.  It occurs when the mojo is OFF(all lights off) and charging.  Very strange, if I put my hand on the mojo while it's making the buzzing/hissing the mojo will be silent again. My hand absorbs it.
> 
> When the mojo is turned on and goes through it's pretty color show the buzzing is happening but then it STOPS immediately and goes black ink silent when the color show has commenced and only the two volume lights are on.
> 
> Interesting and not a problem for me at all since it doesn't exist when music is playing or the unit is just on and idle.


 

 thats because the casing is made of Aluminum and there is a slight current absorbed by the casing.   If you have a mac and its plugged in , even and iMac.  if you brush your hands across the surface  you will feel the current through the casing.


----------



## iBrian

ike1985 said:


> Crackling should be distinct from RF/EMI interference in sound, to me RF/EMI is very identifiable.


 

 Right,  But you never know!  lol I have seen weirder things happen when troubleshooting other devices and electronics


----------



## Skampmeister

I just looked, where's the bit perfect option in Onkyo HF player?


----------



## hitman1

mscott58 said:


> As others have stated, it is important how you charge it. Plugging it into a computers USB usually doesn't give it enough power. Same with a lot of cheap power cubes (iPhone charger knock offs). Use a good iPad sized charger or something like the Anker PowerPort 2. Also make sure when charging the white light near the plug stays lit and doesn't flash on and off. Cheers


 
 hmmm it does flash on and off? So I will stop at BEST BUY and get a ANKER POWERPORT 2. Thanks


----------



## hitman1

hitman1 said:


> hmmm it does flash on and off? So I will stop at BEST BUY and get a ANKER POWERPORT 2. Thanks


 
 Will This work?
  
  http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Charger-PowerPort-Foldable-iPhone/dp/B012WMWPJW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453929846&sr=8-1&keywords=ANKER+POWERPORT+2


----------



## mscott58

hitman1 said:


> Will This work?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Charger-PowerPort-Foldable-iPhone/dp/B012WMWPJW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453929846&sr=8-1&keywords=ANKER+POWERPORT+2




Perfect. They make good cords also. Cheers


----------



## aangen

Rats. Today I stopped into the Needle Doctor today  to buy some RCA cables. (I live in Minnesota near their main office) I asked them if they were ever going to start selling Chord. "Chord, who's that?" the person I asked said. "I'm looking for a Mojo". "Oh, we have one of those, here it is". I walked in with my Shure 846's plugged into my Fiio X3 (I left the X5 and amp stack at home). My personal favorite human being of all time, Ken Bowers who works at Needle Doctor had already charged it up and it was ready to go. I had been listening to the X3 with the bass boost up a notch or two so when I switched the the Mojo it seemed a tad bright and frail sounding. But the soundstage was something new and the instruments had MORE stuff to them than I am used to. So I bought their only one. Now they have no Mojo. I downloaded the windows driver and now I am listening to it via USB. With my 846's  It seems  REALLY, REALLY, REALLY  BRIGHT sounding. I hope it warms up with use. How do you do tone adjustments with this thing? (I know, read post three) Oh wait, turn it down a bit, there.
  
 Anyway, I thought I could avoid it, but now I have a Mojo. Fun.
  
 (It sounds like Needle Doctor will soon be another source for people in the USA)
  
 Just for kicks I am listening to a 24/96 recording I have from a band called The Doors. The song is called L.A. Woman. Odd that that would pop up during random play.
  
  
 **Update: It really was a not very pleasant first hour, but three hours later it seems whatever was bugging me either damaged my ability to discern  it or this little guy does warm up. I think because it is so clean I may have been listening at too high a level for my old ears. The more I listen, the more I like it.


----------



## obileye obiyemi

masterpfa said:


> Yes what would you like to know?
> 
> I have been using the Mojo with my OnePlus One for some time although it is dependent on the OTG cable used.
> I have got it to work with the supplied USB OTG and the OnePlus One OTG, or this short OTG.
> ...


 

 Thanks for your reply!       how do you rate the portability of the combination ?  do the connections get badly affected  by  everyday movement like walking running etc ?   or is very securely connected ?     is it convinient to carry in the pocket etc ?                 Thanks so much


----------



## masterpfa

With the OnePlus X's size the short OTG cable which is the most secure of all the cables I have tried, means I have a firm continual connection *ALWAYS* with my OnePlus One
 Strap both together to reduce movement and you should be fine.


----------



## obileye obiyemi

masterpfa said:


> With the OnePlus X's size the short OTG cable which is the most secure of all the cables I have tried, means I have a firm continual connection *ALWAYS* with my OnePlus One
> Strap both together to reduce movement and you should be fine


 
 Thank you !!!


----------



## simonm

olewhiskey said:


> Right,  But you never know!  lol I have seen weirder things happen when troubleshooting other devices and electronics


 
  
 All electronic devices are susceptible to this when plugged in if not grounded.  My MacBook has that electrical buzz sensation when I use the short wall mount adapter that lacks grounding.  When plugged in using the extender chord that has a grounding prong the sensation is completely absent.  It's not really a problem unless you hear noise in the audio out when charging, but from what I read there shouldn't be and you can use a grounded power supply if it bothers you, which should solve the problem.
  
 I haven't tested this yet but I'm not concerned as I didn't buy it to be a desktop DAC.


----------



## iBrian

Ill still stick to my statement and this comes from years of crazy and awesome experiments,  I have seen weirder things happen when troubleshooting other devices and electronics. regardless of it being grounded.   I must have a extremely dry sense of humor for anyone to provide a rebuttal to my satire statement


----------



## JamesKH

Got my Mojo working!

http://youtu.be/8hEYwk0bypY


----------



## spook76

ike1985 said:


> I use iphone5 as well, I believe the crackling has something to do with the latest version of ios.  Try using onkyo HF player and set the options to transmit bit-perfect and see what happens.  I believe this has come up recently in the thread (like last 20 pages) so you may be able to search or look backward but again I believe it's the latest version of ios.



Please point out where is the option in Onkyo HF Player iOS app to transmit bit perfect? If you mean turn off the up or down sampling that I have already done. Thank you.


----------



## NaiveSound

spook76 said:


> Please point out where is the option in Onkyo HF Player iOS app to transmit bit perfect? If you mean turn off the up or down sampling that I have already done. Thank you.




I also need verification about this 

And any other tips to get the best out of mojo 


Most on other threads believe this mojo is just hype and people will sell them and move on to other things shortly, I will be keeping mine, I love it, how about you guys?


----------



## AudioBear

It's a keeper.


----------



## x RELIC x

IMO if people get bored and want to move on that's fine with me. I've heard enough gear to know the Mojo is special and has no competitors, even well above its price. The tech that is inside is quite stunning and the musical reproduction is, to say the least, remarkable.

I've seen the hype on other products recently based on marketing claims and buzz words but for the Mojo I find the hype to be absolutely real. I'm still enamoured by its natural sound, which is rare for me (as my wallet can verify).


----------



## Bighappy

x relic x said:


> IMO if people get bored and want to move on that's fine with me. I've heard enough gear to know the Mojo is special and has no competitors, even well above its price. The tech that is inside is quite stunning and the musical reproduction is, to say the least, remarkable.
> 
> I've seen the hype on other products recently based on marketing claims and buzz words but for the Mojo I find the hype to be absolutely real. I'm still enamoured by its natural sound, which is rare for me (as my wallet can verify).




Well said!!!


----------



## San Man

My carry case for the rig (Lowepro LP36372) , I added a piece of foam from one of my Glock gun cases (visible on the right/inside case area, now the fit is perfect.   I also put a small foam piece on the top of the mojo to prevent it from sliding up (even though it doesn't move-that inner strap keeps it snug too)


----------



## sabloke

I'm just about the get my hands on a DP-X1 DAP that I purchased after reading that its balanced output is on par with, if not better, than the Mojo. I guess I'm about to find out. Worst case scenario, I got excellent transport for my Mojo


----------



## MrDerrick

sabloke said:


> I'm just about the get my hands on a DP-X1 DAP that I purchased after reading that its balanced output is on par with, if not better, than the Mojo. I guess I'm about to find out. Worst case scenario, I got excellent transport for my Mojo


 
  
 Of course the balanced output is going to be better than the Mojo, the Mojo doesn't have balanced output.


----------



## sabloke

mrderrick said:


> Of course the balanced output is going to be better than the Mojo, the Mojo doesn't have balanced output.


 

 Well, that's like saying a dual processor PC is always better than a regular one. Problem is, you could compare a 2002 dual Pentium Pro rig with one powered by the current i7. Not much of a contest there, is it?


----------



## MrDerrick

sabloke said:


> Well, that's like saying a dual processor PC is always better than a regular one. Problem is, you could compare a 2002 dual Pentium Pro rig with one powered by the current i7. Not much of a contest there, is it?


 
  
 It's only fair to compare apples with apples is what I am saying.


----------



## sabloke

Apples with apples and sound with sound. To say a balanced output is always better than SE is plain silly.


----------



## x RELIC x

mrderrick said:


> Of course the balanced output is going to be better than the Mojo, the Mojo doesn't have balanced output.




Well, not necessarily. In my experience, if a setup is done properly, then besides the power advantage and common ground noise rejection, balanced brings little benefit when volume matched to single ended output. If the balanced output is _significantly_ better than single ended (again, after volume matching) then there is something wrong in the design.

Chord went with single ended because there are less components in the audio path, which allows more transparency to the original signal. I have balanced gear, and I like using balanced output, but it's not the saviour of the audio world and some of the best gear available is single ended only. The ALO Studio Six is a great example.


----------



## masterpfa

sabloke said:


> I'm just about the get my hands on a DP-X1 DAP that I purchased after reading that its balanced output is on par with, if not better, than the Mojo. I guess I'm about to find out. Worst case scenario, I got excellent transport for my Mojo


 
 Same here, received mine on Tuesday. Not a bad device at all. Your own experience may differ but IMO SE, the Mojo offers more, I do not as yet have any balanced cables to try with my DP-X1 but hopefully soon
  


x relic x said:


> Well, not necessarily. In my experience, if a setup is done properly, then besides the power advantage and common ground noise rejection, balanced brings little benefit when volume matched to single ended output. If the balanced output is _significantly_ better than single ended (again, after volume matching) then there is something wrong in the design.
> 
> Chord went with single ended because there are less components in the audio path, which allows more transparency to the original signal. I have balanced gear, and I like using balanced output, but it's not the saviour of the audio world and some of the best gear available is single ended only. The ALO Studio Six is a great example.


----------



## NaiveSound

Just got the budget phone (moto g 2nd Gen) today and tested it with the Mojo, it is inferior to the dx80 and to the Note 5, in sound, (I was hoping it would be at least as good so I can just stick with it a source for Mojo) I used onkyo app, the paid one with upsampling OFF. 

So I guess I'll be returning the moto. 

Really want a budget source for the Mojo. The dx80 is ok but pops and clicks, the note 5 sounds better than the dx80 but it'd too big and it's my main phone. 

I used to think source didn't matter to mojo but it does, sound is changed with different sources used. For my equipment the note 5 pairs better than dx80 maybe because dx80 has to be paired via coaxial? 

Idk what to do... Really like the way it sounds with note 5


----------



## sabloke

Onkyo dp-x1. Not exactly budget but a huge upgrade from your dx80


----------



## betula

naivesound said:


> Just got the budget phone (moto g 2nd Gen) today and tested it with the Mojo, it is inferior to the dx80 and to the Note 5, in sound, (I was hoping it would be at least as good so I can just stick with it a source for Mojo) I used onkyo app, the paid one with upsampling OFF.
> 
> So I guess I'll be returning the moto.
> 
> ...


 

 I paired DX80 via coaxial to Mojo. I found the sound to be very clean and transparent, but there were some clicks and pops. Also highs were more piercing, not pleasant after 10-15 mins.
 Still the best sound is when I pair mojo with my Dell E7440. Very smooth, easy listening for hours and hours.
 Still waiting for my connection cable to arrive to try with Android.


----------



## NaiveSound

betula said:


> I paired DX80 via coaxial to Mojo. I found the sound to be very clean and transparent, but there were some clicks and pops. Also highs were more piercing, not pleasant after 10-15 mins.
> 
> Still the best sound is when I pair mojo with my Dell E7440. Very smooth, easy listening for hours and hours.
> 
> Still waiting for my connection cable to arrive to try with Android.




I liked it with my. Lenovo and my asus laptop as well, nice sound, but note 5 just hit me right, no sibilance or piercing sound at all, I enjoy the look and size of dx80 and I believe it has potential once the software gets cleared up, but I'm looking for a good cheap source in a smartphone for my mojo. As a dedicated source for the Mojo. 

I just can't use my note 5, I need a small small smartphone, but I'm afraid I'm looking for something that may note be there,, some things sound good some don't 

But source obviously does matter, even bitperfect, even no upsampling, source does matter....


----------



## Currawong

olewhiskey said:


> fluidz said:
> 
> 
> > Is your included cable stable even if you wiggle it up and down? Does it disconnect at all?
> ...


 
  
 When was the last time you rebooted your iPhone? My phones end up switched on for months, long enough for things to screw up and require a reboot.
  


hitman1 said:


> Hello:  I charged my MOJO FOR 15 hours after I bought it. Put it in the Box. Took it to the job and was playing it and it ran out of juice after 30 minutes??


 
  
 What colour was (is) the light under the charging port?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Is there anyone who feels that Mojo sounds even better than Hugo, across the board?


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> Well, not necessarily. In my experience, if a setup is done properly, then besides the power advantage and common ground noise rejection, balanced brings little benefit when volume matched to single ended output. *If the balanced output is significantly better than single ended (again, after volume matching) then there is something wrong in the design*.
> 
> Chord went with single ended because there are less components in the audio path, which allows more transparency to the original signal. I have balanced gear, and I like using balanced output, but it's not the saviour of the audio world and some of the best gear available is single ended only. The ALO Studio Six is a great example.


 
 . There is no right or wrong here. It just means that it was designed to be balanced. If a component is designed from the ground up to be balanced, it will perform better balanced rather than single ended and vice versa.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

On the AK380, the single ended output is actually better than the balanced out - by quite a fair bit too. LOL.


----------



## Mojo ideas

danthrax said:


> So I'm not sure if anyone has addressed this concern, but batteries go bad over time, and from my understanding these batteries are special and fused to the case. So in 2-3... 5 years how is anyone going to replace these batteries? Is this a service Chord will offer or are we forced to buy a new one?







hitman1 said:


> Hello:  I charged my MOJO FOR 15 hours after I bought it. Put it in the Box. Took it to the job and was playing it and it ran out of juice after 30 minutes??


 What colour was the charging/ battery status light under the charging USB port when you were charging the unit? Was it solid White? After charging when the unit was switched on what colour was the battery status light? It should be Blue!


----------



## Mojo ideas

singleended58 said:


> Mojo's USB input for CCK from iPhone 6+ is acting up yesterday (did not have loosing problem at the beginning). However, I mostly listen to AK100mk2 via optical which I like the SQ more...


 A brand new mojo will have brand new un damaged USB connectors it is extremely unlikely that they are faulty unless a different style of plug has been forced into the socket or perhaps a USB has attempted to be forced in upside down. So please try an alternative cable before returning the unit.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mrderrick said:


> Of course the balanced output is going to be better than the Mojo, the Mojo doesn't have balanced output.


 No that simply is not correct! A single ended design, don't right with a large enough voltage swing will easily out perform a balanced output. Balanced designs are used by some designers to overcome inherent limitations within designs. Usually to overcome substrate noise on the chip that shouldn't be there or to increase the output voltage swing of their amplifiers. We don't suffer those limitation or problems so we don't need a dodgy fix for them. Our measurements clearly show this. Sorry to burst you bubble man.


----------



## heliuscc

naivesound said:


> Just got the budget phone (moto g 2nd Gen) today and tested it with the Mojo, it is inferior to the dx80 and to the Note 5, in sound, (I was hoping it would be at least as good so I can just stick with it a source for Mojo) I used onkyo app, the paid one with upsampling OFF.
> 
> So I guess I'll be returning the moto.
> 
> ...




Cheap second hand AK100 and sysconcepts cable. All FLAC music. DSD works as well but does make my AK100 a touch laggy


----------



## brettws

Has anyone tested Lavri USB - Lightning cable with Mojo and iOS 9.3?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## fluidz

Damn.
  
 Just out of the blue whilst charging (been on charge for 30 minutes), my Mojo has started to coil whine and won't stop unless I take the power cable out.  
  
 Usually the scratchy loud coil whine only appears for 5 seconds after plugging the mojo on to charge then stops. This time the coil whine won't go away.
  
 As soon as I plug in usb power the coil whine starts for its initial 5 seconds, as usual, sometimes stops for a brief second, starts again - this time it changes pitch until it's no longer scratchy but more of a whistle and continues to fluctuate in pitch from being a kettle type whistle to a faint electrical noise but still loud enough to be annoying.  
  
 I can hear it from at least a meter away with my computer fans in the background. 
  
 I have tried different usb plugs and a different cable, and plugging it into my Nvidia shield Usb out, no difference.  I thought the coil whine noise during boot was a bit strange when i first got it, obviously was defective to begin with.
  
 Along with the included micro Usb cable being loose and not making a solid connection - It breaks up with little play (which I blame the port, not the cable) I have no choice other than to return it to Amazon.
  
 Fingers crossed that its replacement is fine. 
  
*Take a listen (recorded with a UMIK 1 mic) *
  
 WARNING - May trigger _tinnitus_
  
 Flac - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20406996/Head%20fi/Chord%20Mojo%20noise.flac
 Mp3 - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20406996/Head%20fi/Chord%20Mojo%20noise.mp3
  
 You can hear my computer fans in the background.


----------



## Skampmeister

Everyone should do themselves a favour and buy an Apple iPhone charger, no reports so far with charging issues with those, mine is quiet as a mouse.


----------



## fluidz

skampmeister said:


> Everyone should do themselves a favour and buy an Apple iPhone charger, no reports so far with charging issues with those, mine is quiet as a mouse.


 
  
 Will dig mine out of the loft now and test.  I've been using an Ipad charger and my Shield Tv up until now.
  
*Edit - 1 amp iphone 6 charger = no difference to my ipad charger, same coil whine.  *
*Edit 2 - With the 1amp Apple charger The Mojo is now making a ticking noise.  Will upload audio file. *
*Edit 3 - Turned power off and on, ticking noise has gone, coil whine is back. *
  
*Flac - *https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20406996/Head%20fi/Mojo%20ticking.flac
*Mp3* - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20406996/Head%20fi/Mojo%20ticking.mp3


----------



## Ra97oR

fluidz said:


> skampmeister said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone should do themselves a favour and buy an Apple iPhone charger, no reports so far with charging issues with those, mine is quiet as a mouse.
> ...


 

 What cable are you using? Try running it with the bundled cable if you are not using it already.
  
 Charger and cable combos I have tried: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9810#post_12277858
  
 I am using Anker PowerPort 5 with the Anker PowerLine cable with my Mojo.


----------



## Light - Man

fluidz said:


> Will dig mine out of the loft now and test.  I've been using an Ipad charger and my Shield Tv up until now.
> 
> *Edit - 1 amp iphone 6 charger = no difference to my ipad charger, same coil whine.  *
> *Edit 2 - With the 1amp Apple charger The Mojo is now making a ticking noise.  Will upload audio file. *
> ...


 

 Interesting! maybe the Apple is rotten and it wants to become an orchard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 p.s. I thought the Mp3 sounded better than the Flac.


----------



## Reignfire

Has anyone tried pairing Sony NW-A25 to the Mojo? How's the SQ?


----------



## iBrian

currawong said:


> When was the last time you rebooted your iPhone? My phones end up switched on for months, long enough for things to screw up and require a reboot.


 
 I actually let my iPhone die everyday so that it could have nice fresh charge over night every night.   OCD right!


----------



## ezphoto

Where can I buy FiiO L19 cable in US? I can't even find them on eBay.


----------



## fluidz

Uploaded a video of the Mojo being fed power by three different plugs and three different cables.  Ipad 4 plug.  Iphone 6 plug.  Htc One m7 plug.


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> *Having a problem!*
> 
> I don't know if it's the Mojo, or JRiver, or one interacting with the other. However music just stops playing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 OK so no-one else has this problem. That's not good. (Well it's good for everyone else though.)


----------



## SearchOfSub

mojo ideas said:


> No that simply is not correct! A single ended design, don't right with a large enough voltage swing will easily out perform a balanced output. Balanced designs are used by some designers to overcome inherent limitations within designs. Usually to overcome substrate noise on the chip that shouldn't be there or to increase the output voltage swing of their amplifiers. We don't suffer those limitation or problems so we don't need a dodgy fix for them. Our measurements clearly show this. Sorry to burst you bubble man.





Hahaha lol.


----------



## lurk

fluidz said:


> Uploaded a video of the Mojo being fed power by three different plugs and three different cables.  Ipad 4 plug.  Iphone 6 plug.  Htc One m7 plug.




  
  
 all also hiss?
  
  
 tskkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## fluidz

lurk said:


> all also hiss?
> 
> 
> tskkkkkkkkkkk


 
  
 Connecting to an Nvidia Shield Tv Usb (which is silent) also causes the Mojo to Whine.  Power source doesn't seem to make any difference for my Mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> OK so no-one else has this problem. That's not good. (Well it's good for everyone else though.)


 please send the unit back for investigation please add a small note quoting Grn 4796 if you return it direct to us at Chord to speed the process up we will immeadiately replace your unit with a new item.


----------



## GreenBow

mojo ideas said:


> please send the unit back for investigation please add a small note quoting Grn 4796 if you return it direct to us at Chord to speed the process up we will immeadiately replace your unit with a new item.


 
  
 Thank you but I can't be sure it's the Mojo. I know first time it happened three times within about ten minutes and I was pressing the volume buttons.
  
 What had happened was, when it was new, the 'up volume' was sticking on. I had a few emergency shut-offs with the power button. After a day or two this fixed itself. Testing it had resolved itself, I was then just gently pressing the 'up and down volume' buttons. The sound simply stopped. It happened about three times in about ten minutes, and I had to reboot Mojo each time. Hasn't happened since with the volume buttons.
  
 Other two times not related to this first (triple) occurance, I wasn't pressing anything. It happened about three days ago. Since I have been running only Media Go to try decide if it's JRiver.
  
 It's why I was asking in case anyone else had difinitive answer that JRiver does that.


----------



## Ike1985

skampmeister said:


> I just looked, where's the bit perfect option in Onkyo HF player?


 
  
 Upsampling OFF
 DSP output format DOP
 Don't use EQ


----------



## fluidz

mojo ideas said:


> please send the unit back for investigation please add a small note quoting Grn 4796 if you return it direct to us at Chord to speed the process up we will immeadiately replace your unit with a new item.


 
  
 Any suggestions for my Mojo producing Coil whine issue?
  
 I'm out of ideas.  Is there a bad batch out there?


----------



## Mojo ideas

searchofsub said:


> Hahaha lol.


?


----------



## singleended58

lmfboy01 said:


> so quick question is the mojo better than onkyo balance out?




Someone claims the Onkyo DPX1 combines with Mojo that are the most synergistic portable system out here.


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> Thank you but I can't be sure it's the Mojo. I know first time it happened three times within about ten minutes and I was pressing the volume buttons. Still doesn't mean it's the mojo. Could be JRiver.
> 
> What had happened was, when it was new, the 'up volume' was sticking on. I had a few emergency shut-offs with the power button. After a day or two this fixed itself. Testing it had resolved itself, I was then just gently pressing the 'up and down volume' buttons. The sound simply stopped. It happened about three times in about ten minutes, and I had to reboot Mojo each time. Hasn't happened since.
> 
> ...


 sorry my post should have been a reply to 





fluidz said:


> Any suggestions for my Mojo producing Coil whine issue?
> 
> I'm out of ideas.  Is there a bad batch out there?





fluidz said:


> Any suggestions for my Mojo producing Coil whine issue?
> 
> I'm out of ideas.  Is there a bad batch out there?


. We've had a look at your serial number and it was an extremely early unit in the first batch of unit We had a few units with an unstable regulator . We thought we'd caught all of these and replaced them. We are surprised that there are units like that still around as we've produced many many thousands since without any issues.


----------



## fluidz

mojo ideas said:


> sorry my post should have been a reply to
> 
> . We've had a look at your serial number and it was an extremely early unit in the first batch of unit We had a few units with an unstable regulator . We thought we'd caught all of these and replaced them. We are surprised that there are units like that still around as we've produced many many thousands since without any issues.


 
  
 Thanks for clearing that up.  I'll send it back and get a replacement shipped out.  I only bought my Mojo on the 25th of this month.  The seller on Amazon UK was Peter Tyson, in case you want to contact them and prevent any more of that "bad" batch being shipped out.


----------



## okplayer

Hi,
  
 I recently got a Chord Mojo and really like it.  I am having one problem am hoping someone can give advice or has previously encountered.
  
 I am trying to use 24-96 and 24-192 files stored on my samsung note galaxy 3 phone but when I play it through the Mojo only the red light is illuminated (indicated 44.1 resolution).....shouldnt the light turn green or blue.  The samsung phone shows it playing at 24-96 on that device but it seems the chord mojo is reading it at 44.1.  
  
 thanks
  
 Michael


----------



## s7uart

okplayer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got a Chord Mojo and really like it.  I am having one problem am hoping someone can give advice or has previously encountered.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What app are you using to play your music? I'd highly recommend & personally use USB audio player pro for Android. Or you can try Onkyo HF player.


----------



## GreenBow

Does sound like your app is running at 44.1KHz.


----------



## okplayer

I am using the neutron music player on the samsung which detects the usb card on my samsung which has high res files


----------



## s7uart

okplayer said:


> I am using the neutron music player on the samsung which detects the usb card on my samsung which has high res files


 
  
 Sorry I have no experience with Neutron player, I'm sure someone else with experience with the app will be able to help. It must have something to do with the settings within the app. If you don't get a reply try asking / searching this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7830#post_12291645


----------



## AudioBear

mojo ideas said:


> No that simply is not correct! A single ended design, don't right with a large enough voltage swing will easily out perform a balanced output. Balanced designs are used by some designers to overcome inherent limitations within designs. Usually to overcome substrate noise on the chip that shouldn't be there or to increase the output voltage swing of their amplifiers. We don't suffer those limitation or problems so we don't need a dodgy fix for them. Our measurements clearly show this. Sorry to burst you bubble man.


 

 I'm glad somebody had the courage to say that!  Thanks. Care to comment on power cords, fuses, and silver digital cables?


----------



## AudioBear

brettws said:


> Has anyone tested Lavri USB - Lightning cable with Mojo and iOS 9.3?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 Yes i have one and it works fine.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mojo ideas said:


> ?





"sorry to burst your bubbles man" made me lol. No sarcasm, just thought was funny.


----------



## brettws

audiobear said:


> Yes i have one and it works fine.




Brilliant!! Thanks


----------



## NaiveSound

s7uart said:


> What app are you using to play your music? I'd highly recommend & personally use USB audio player pro for Android. Or you can try Onkyo HF player.




Does usb audio player for Android offer bitperfect options like the Onkyo app? 

If so, what settings should I use


----------



## masterpfa

naivesound said:


> Just got the budget phone (moto g 2nd Gen) today and tested it with the Mojo, it is inferior to the dx80 and to the Note 5, in sound, (I was hoping it would be at least as good so I can just stick with it a source for Mojo) I used onkyo app, the paid one with upsampling OFF.
> 
> So I guess I'll be returning the moto.
> 
> ...


 
 All users appear to have differing results with sources for the Mojo. SQ wise all should be the same for the Moto G and the Note 5 the difference may be in the processing power and available RAM, CPU and processing the information to your USB app of choice.ie UAPP or Onkyo HF Player.
 My experience is the same on the 3 devices I have used OnePlus One, Motorola Nexus 6 and Huawei Nexus 6P. SQ is exactly the same to my ears YMMV
  
  


heliuscc said:


> Cheap second hand AK100 and sysconcepts cable. All FLAC music. DSD works as well but does make my AK100 a touch laggy


 
 Another option and a great match. I find this combination much more portable on my commute.
  


light - man said:


> Interesting! maybe the Apple is rotten and it wants to become an orchard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would have to disagree, the mp3 being a compressed file has lost information originally present during the sound engineers mixing. The FLAC on the other hand I found has a better soundstage more depth and even better positioning. If you listen at 32" you can detect the movement from stage right rear moving almost in front of your face to the left channel. If you listen carefully you can even hear the artists breath.
  




  


fluidz said:


> Uploaded a video of the Mojo being fed power by three different plugs and three different cables.  Ipad 4 plug.  Iphone 6 plug.  Htc One m7 plug.




 Confirmation I am going deaf, I could not hear it in this video but I did in the 24/192 FLAC (will there be a DSD release?)
  


mojo ideas said:


> sorry my post should have been a reply to
> 
> . We've had a look at your serial number and it was an extremely early unit in the first batch of unit We had a few units with an unstable regulator . We thought we'd caught all of these and replaced them. We are surprised that there are units like that still around as we've produced many many thousands since without any issues.


 
 Another example of the great customer service and dedication to excellence.

 Thanks @Mojo ideas


----------



## ken6217

Anyone here using an iPod Classic with the Mojo? This is the iPod with 30 pin connector.


----------



## uzi2

ken6217 said:


> Anyone here using an iPod Classic with the Mojo? This is the iPod with 30 pin connector.


 

 No. =784602&advanced=1]This is why...


----------



## ken6217

Thanks.


----------



## iBrian

brettws said:


> Has anyone tested Lavri USB - Lightning cable with Mojo and iOS 9.3?
> 
> Thanks!





Just a heads up I believe  the crackling issue that some are having with an iPhone and the Mojo is with the latest iOS beta 9.3 beta 1, and now 2.  I have submitted feedback for this through the feedback app on the iPhone. I really encourage others to do the same if you are running the public beta.  

Maybe Chord Electronics ◕‿◕  could send in some feedback as well!!  That would help from a major company like that **COUGH COUGH** @ *Mojo ideas  *


----------



## Bighappy

olewhiskey said:


> Just a heads up I believe  the crackling issue that some are having with an iPhone and the Mojo is with the latest iOS beta 9.3 beta 1, and now 2.  I have submitted feedback for this through the feedback app on the iPhone. I really encourage others to do the same if you are running the public beta.
> 
> Maybe Chord Electronics ◕‿◕  could send in some feedback as well!!  vat would help from a major company like that **COUGH COUGH** @ *Mojo ideas  *


 
 It is a problem with iOS 9.3 beta...I'm hoping they fix it also in the public release


----------



## iBrian

Right,  but they will not fix it unless there is enough outcry or feedback to go off of.


----------



## okplayer

Hi again,
  
 I am trying to get high resolution files played through my windows 10 using Jriver through the Chord Mojo and having same issue where high resolution files still outputting at chord mojo end with red light illuminated even though playing high resolution files at Jriver.  The chord mojo plays the file from jriver but at 44.1 red light illuminated not at 24-96 green light
  
 thanks
  
 Michael


----------



## rwelles

Stereophile has posted a review of the Mojo online. Pretty positive!!


----------



## Ra97oR

olewhiskey said:


> Right,  but they will not fix it unless there is enough outcry or feedback to go off of.


 

 Seeing that you are testing a beta release, you can almost always expect bugs. It not like they called it beta for fun...


----------



## okplayer

I got the chord to output high res from jriver yay....now need to only figure out the neutron music player off the samsung note galaxy 3


----------



## headmanPL

naivesound said:


> Does usb audio player for Android offer bitperfect options like the Onkyo app?
> 
> If so, what settings should I use




It does. I tried both on my Xperia Z3 and didn't like the interface of the Onkyo. USBAPPro just works. 
As for settings, I have everything unticked except fade out volume and ask to exit. It really is that simple.


----------



## brettws

Wow!! Thanks for that advice! I will advise Chord and also Apple.


----------



## harpo1

rwelles said:


> Stereophile has posted a review of the Mojo online. Pretty positive!!


 
 It appears he got his 30-pin Ipad to work as well.
  
  Footnote 1: Although Chord's manual for the Mojo says that the iDevice needs to have Apple's Lightning connector rather than the older 30-pin port, my iPad, which has the 30-pin port, worked fine with the appropriate camera-connection kit.


  ​


----------



## iBrian

ra97or said:


> Seeing that you are testing a beta release, you can almost always expect bugs. It not like they called it beta for fun...


 

 I am testing the ADP but it's the same as the public release.  Have done that for years.  
  
 If you check my previous posts in here you can see that I do extensive troubleshooting to find the issues to report them. I can not express enough to everyone that uses the beta to please report any bugs thats why it's a public beta.  I'm not a fan of public beta's because everyone wants the latest little features and tweaks but get mad because it does not work


----------



## Mojo ideas

olewhiskey said:


> Just a heads up I believe  the crackling issue that some are having with an iPhone and the Mojo is with the latest iOS beta 9.3 beta 1, and now 2.  I have submitted feedback for this through the feedback app on the iPhone. I really encourage others to do the same if you are running the public beta.
> 
> Maybe Chord Electronics ◕‿◕  could send in some feedback as well!!  vat would help from a major company like that **COUGH COUGH** @ *Mojo ideas  *


 Noted thank you we will


----------



## iBrian

Great Thanks!


----------



## Ike1985

okplayer said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I am trying to get high resolution files played through my windows 10 using Jriver through the Chord Mojo and having same issue where high resolution files still outputting at chord mojo end with red light illuminated even though playing high resolution files at Jriver.  The chord mojo plays the file from jriver but at 44.1 red light illuminated not at 24-96 green light
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please look back through the pictures on this thread and look for images of jriver settings to output bitperfect, I posted them previously.


----------



## Ike1985

olewhiskey said:


> I am testing the ADP but it's the same as the public release.  Have done that for years.
> 
> If you check my previous posts in here you can see that I do extensive troubleshooting to find the issues to report them. I can not express enough to everyone that uses the beta to please report any bugs thats why it's a public beta.  I'm not a fan of public beta's because everyone wants the latest little features and tweaks but get mad because it does not work


 
  
 I'm still running snow leopard on my old MacBook pro laptop which I recently added a 2tb hd to. Why be on the cutting edge of updates and thus have these constant problems?  Snow leopard is the most stable os apple has ever developed, works flawlessy with everything I need it to do.  Their new os's are garbage.  I never have an issue, ever.  Apple is notorious for releasing updates that ruin or break their software and not caring enough to fix it until 6 months later.  Don't want to be in that boat at all.


----------



## iBrian

ike1985 said:


> I'm still running snow leopard on my old MacBook pro laptop which I recently added a 2tb hd to.


 
 I do it because It's apart of my job for some things.  But I get you on the snow leopard, I still run a 2006 MacBook which I can just use iCloud.com on for anything that needs to sync.  I just recently purchased a flip phone lol  yes I am going backwards but I like simple for my personal life


----------



## AudioBear

I just received an iPhone to Mojo cable that I bought at TaoBao (http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main)
  
 It cost $27 plus $37 EMS shipping.  That's right, expedited shipping made it cost more than the cable.  Lower rates are available.  It took about two weeks total to get from China to North Idaho.  The item was sent double boxed--really over-packaged.
  
 The cable itself looks great and is very flexible. It came with two rubber bands. The best part is that it worked when I plugged it in.  I'll report more if I have any problems.


----------



## qafro

Can xduoo x3 dap connect with chord mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

qafro said:


> Can xduoo x3 dap connect with chord mojo?




Does the Xduoo X3 output a digital signal through USB, coaxial, or optical?


----------



## iBrian

audiobear said:


> I just received an iPhone to Mojo cable that I bought at TaoBao (http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main)
> 
> It cost $27 plus $37 EMS shipping.  That's right, expedited shipping made it cost more than the cable.  Lower rates are available.  It took about two weeks total to get from China to North Idaho.  The item was sent double boxed--really over-packaged.
> 
> The cable itself looks great and is very flexible. It came with two rubber bands. The best part is that it worked when I plugged it in.  I'll report more if I have any problems.


 

 oh man,  I would love to have that cable!   Shipping is a ton though....   I know that the Beyerdynamic makes Lighting to Micro usb 
  
 http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/lightning-kabel.html


----------



## iBrian

olewhiskey said:


> oh man,  I would love to have that cable!   Shipping is a ton though....   I know that the Beyerdynamic makes Lighting to Micro usb
> 
> http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/lightning-kabel.html


 
  
  
 I think I might be wrong and that looks like a micro USB but I think it may be different


----------



## Pokersound

Hi friends. 

My new mojo just came home and I have to go out. Could I Charge it with a power bank battery and use it at the same time?


----------



## vapman

pokersound said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> My new mojo just came home and I have to go out. Could I Charge it with a power bank battery and use it at the same time?


 

 The first serious discharge will wall off any capacity the battery has past that which is I believe why they suggest you charge it for like 8 hours before the first use. I know it is tempting but if you can get away with not playing with it overnight you'll be able to sleep easy knowing your battery will be in its best  possible shape. If that doesn't bother you though, go right ahead but that first actual discharge (When you power it on for the very first time) is the one that matters.


----------



## xeroian

louisarmstrong said:


> Is there anyone who feels that Mojo sounds even better than Hugo, across the board?




No, not at all. To me Hugo sounds much more airy and handles female vocals much better than Mojo. I am currently listening to Chvrches Every Open Eye in high res and Hugo wins hands down. FYI - Headphones are Audeze LCD-XC.


----------



## Pokersound

Thank you vapman.

I will leave it at home charging. 

Could I use a galaxy S5 charger to do the work?


----------



## raelamb

ra97or said:


> Seeing that you are testing a beta release, you can almost always expect bugs. It not like they called it beta for fun...


 

 Can anybody attest to the fact that the official 9.2.1 upgrade works okay with Mojo ?
  
 Haven't done it yet.


----------



## vapman

pokersound said:


> Thank you vapman.
> 
> I will leave it at home charging.
> 
> Could I use a galaxy S5 charger to do the work?


 

 sure! any wall charger should do. nearly every smartphone charger will put out at least 1 amp, so it is good.


----------



## JamesKH

Confirmed. Having no problems at all with 9.2 1


----------



## rwelles

jameskh said:


> Confirmed. Having no problems at all with 9.2 1


 

 +1, works fine with my Mojo also.


----------



## okplayer

Update....I couldnt get the neutron music player with samsung note 3 to output high res files to chord mojo successfully (played at 44.1 only) ......thanks to the rec here got the ubs pro app for the samsung and within 10 minutes I got high res. files.....yay


----------



## rmullins08

At long last got my Nexus 6P hooked up and working with the Mojo
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030319&p_id=13013&seq=1&format=2&AID=11051853&PID=6146845&ref=cj&utm_source=cj&utm_medium=11051853&utm_term=VigLink-2470763 did the trick
  
 Tried a few different adapters previously which didn't work
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0151RKYBG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015H6YUHK?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00


----------



## NaiveSound

Where can I find a short cable (used for stacking) for coax to Toslink

Short enough to do this


----------



## mscott58

naivesound said:


> Where can I find a short cable (used for stacking) for coax to Toslink
> 
> Short enough to do this




Have to go either coax to coax or toslink to toslink. Which were you looking for?


----------



## NaiveSound

mscott58 said:


> Have to go either coax to coax or toslink to toslink. Which were you looking for?





Whatever connects my dx80 to mojo, preferred (coax) in dx80 to (toslink) mojo. 
 But short 

I currently have this


But it's not a real coax and I've tested it with real coax and it's much better in sound quality, of course usb out of dap is better but dx80 doesn't support it.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Whatever connects my dx80 to mojo, preferred (coax) in dx80 to (toslink) mojo.
> But short
> 
> I currently have this
> ...




Do you really want to do this? I mean, why not just get a proper coaxial cable or a proper optical cable instead of adding a converter. Makes no sense to me to add this to the stack..

There is no other way as optical is literally pulses of light and coaxial is not.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Do you really want to do this? I mean, why not just get a proper coaxial cable or a proper optical cable instead of adding a converter. Makes no sense to me to add this to the stack..
> 
> There is no other way as optical is literally pulses of light and coaxial is not.




I guess I'm not understanding, I just want the best possible way of connecting my dx80 to the Mojo 

But not with this 


And I need it short enough to be able to stack the devices together, as seen in the pictures above, 

The length can be the same as the fiio cable 

Please help


----------



## x RELIC x

NaiveSound, you asked how to output coaxial from the dx80 to the optical input of the Mojo. Not possible without a converter box. You are going to have to pick an output type and buy a proper coaxial cable or optical cable.

I know Moon Audio sells the proper coaxial cable and optical cable. Also, Sysconcept sells custom optical cables.


----------



## Bighappy

olewhiskey said:


> oh man,  I would love to have that cable!   Shipping is a ton though....   I know that the Beyerdynamic makes Lighting to Micro usb
> 
> 
> http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/lightning-kabel.html




Does anyone know of this Beyer cable will work? Thanks...This would be awesome!!!


----------



## iBrian

bighappy said:


> Does anyone know of this Beyer cable will work? Thanks...This would be awesome!!!


 

 after looking at some youtube videos. I think beyerdynamic made the cable custom to the A200P DAC/AMP  it looks like a micro USB  but it's proprietary connection


----------



## Bighappy

olewhiskey said:


> after looking at some youtube videos. I think beyerdynamic made the cable custom to the A200P DAC/AMP  it looks like a micro USB  but it's proprietary connection




Darn :-/...Thanks for the quick reply!!!


----------



## iBrian

bighappy said:


> Darn :-/...Thanks for the quick reply!!!


 

 Sorry I stay on the site all day long like a loser


----------



## Bighappy

olewhiskey said:


> Sorry I stay on the site all day long like a loser




LOL!


----------



## Danthrax

You know what would make using the CCK better? A "U" shaped Lightning female to male connector. Then you could plug in the CCK on the back and have far less sticking out of the bottom, Maybe a U that then has a right angle on the back side:


----------



## rbalcom

naivesound said:


> Where can I find a short cable (used for stacking) for coax to Toslink




The jack for coax on the DX80 is also the optical jack. You can connect them with a mini Toslink to Toslink audio cable, but short optical cables are custom made and costly. I use a 3 foot one at home and it works fine. As for coax, use the coax cable that came with the DX80 with an 1/8" mono plug to RCA adapter. Radio Shack has one for $5.00 (Catalog #: 2740897). Use the adapter on the Mojo end. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## NaiveSound

rbalcom said:


> The jack for coax on the DX80 is also the optical jack. You can connect them with a mini Toslink to Toslink audio cable, but short optical cables are custom made and costly. I use a 3 foot one at home and it works fine. As for coax, use the coax cable that came with the DX80 with an 1/8" mono plug to RCA adapter. Radio Shack has one for $5.00 (Catalog #: 2740897). Use the adapter on the Mojo end.
> 
> Hope that helps.




What should I do what is the best thing I can do

What is an improvement over this


And what is a cost effective I could go about, is there something on amazon I can get, whatever cable you suggest I will get it just has to be the same length as the picture in the post


----------



## rbalcom

naivesound said:


> What should I do what is the best thing I can do
> 
> What is an improvement over this
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cost effective and best thing are opposing conditions. Moon Audio has both coax and Toslink cables that would meet your needs in the $75 to $100 price range. They are 6 inch cables with straight plugs while your Fiio cable is about 4 inches with right angle plugs. Your cable was designed for an analog signal, but could work since it is a sheathed cable but not a 75 ohm coax cable.
  
 Not sure what problem you are trying to fix, but replacing your $14 cable with something almost as short will cost a lot more. If interested, contact Moon Audio (forum sponsor) and ask them if he can put right angle connectors on the coax cable.


----------



## Skampmeister

audiobear said:


> I just received an iPhone to Mojo cable that I bought at TaoBao (http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main)
> 
> It cost $27 plus $37 EMS shipping.  That's right, expedited shipping made it cost more than the cable.  Lower rates are available.  It took about two weeks total to get from China to North Idaho.  The item was sent double boxed--really over-packaged.
> 
> ...





How did this cable turn out, is it worth while ordering?


----------



## AudioBear

Yes, I have used it only a few hours but I have not had a single drop out,click, or noise.  I can lay my Mojo the back of my iPhone and use the supplied rubber bands to hold it on.  I like it and think that at $27 is was a good deal.  The only downside is shipping cost and you have to be willing to wait 2-3 weeks.


----------



## oliverpool

olewhiskey said:


> Just a heads up I believe  the crackling issue that some are having with an iPhone and the Mojo is with the latest iOS beta 9.3 beta 1, and now 2.  I have submitted feedback for this through the feedback app on the iPhone. I really encourage others to do the same if you are running the public beta.
> 
> Maybe Chord Electronics ◕‿◕  could send in some feedback as well!!  vat would help from a major company like that **COUGH COUGH** @ *Mojo ideas  *


 
  
  


bighappy said:


> It is a problem with iOS 9.3 beta...I'm hoping they fix it also in the public release


 
  
 I have tried both IOS 9.3 public beta 1 and 2. Strangely, the crackling sound can be heard on both my taobao short custom cable with build in CCK. While on my Fiio L19 cable, I get totally no crackling sound!  I do not have a CCK kit to test that combination out though.


----------



## neilvg

audiobear said:


> Yes, I have used it only a few hours but I have not had a single drop out,click, or noise.  I can lay my Mojo the back of my iPhone and use the supplied rubber bands to hold it on.  I like it and think that at $27 is was a good deal.  The only downside is shipping cost and you have to be willing to wait 2-3 weeks.


 
 Silly question but how do you stack it without getting in the way of the iphone's touch screen?  Do you have a pic of the combo?  I'd love to see a clean looking stack with that cable.
  
 Neil


----------



## AudioBear

You are right, there is no way to do that.  I have a leather case on my iPhone and I just stack with the case closed.  I don't really care if I miss a phone call when I am listening to music and often put the phone on airplane mode anyway.  It's obviously not the solution most users are looking for!
  
 I do like making a stack with angle connectors.
  
 The answer if you want full phone function is velcro strips or the 3M product mentioned about 50 pages ago.  Look in post #3 too.


----------



## neilvg

audiobear said:


> You are right, there is no way to do that.  I have a leather case on my iPhone and I just stack with the case closed.  I don't really care if I miss a phone call when I am listening to music and often out the phone on airplane mode anyway.  It's obviously not the solution most users are looking for!
> 
> I do like making a stack with angle connectors.
> 
> The answer if you want full phone function is velcro strips or the 3M product mentioned about 50 pages ago.  Look in post #3 too.


 
 Well yah. and beyond not being able to answer calls is not easily being able to select songs via touch screen.  I'm fairly active with DJ'ing my music while listening since I'll get the itch after listening to a particular track for something else while hearing what I am listening to.  The digital age!  But yes I have used velcro.  But the problem there is its either too strong or a bit scarily weak.
  
 Neil


----------



## x RELIC x

neilvg said:


> Well yah. and beyond not being able to answer calls is not easily being able to select songs via touch screen.  I'm fairly active with DJ'ing my music while listening since I'll get the itch after listening to a particular track for something else while hearing what I am listening to.  The digital age!  But yes I have used velcro.  But the problem there is its either too strong or a bit scarily weak.
> 
> Neil




3m Dual Lock (low profile). Works great!


----------



## AudioBear

neilvg said:


> Well yah. and beyond not being able to answer calls is not easily being able to select songs via touch screen.  I'm fairly active with DJ'ing my music while listening since I'll get the itch after listening to a particular track for something else while hearing what I am listening to.  The digital age!  But yes I have used velcro.  But the problem there is its either too strong or a bit scarily weak.
> 
> Neil


 

 I'm more passive.  I use playlists and go with them.  Like I said most people won't like my solution.


----------



## hitman1

Hello:

 I have the right charger now doing 2 amps or better and i am fully charged. I have Flak, DSD and MP3. I thought using the Onkyo App depending which of these files I play the power light would give me a steady color? I play DSD, Flak and MP3 and my power light always stay at blue? Shouldn't it be white when I play a DSD?


----------



## kenman345

Anyone got the pinouts for the DX80 and the mojo? I thought I had seen it but cannot find it through any searches through this thread or the official DX80 thread.


----------



## NaiveSound

kenman345 said:


> Anyone got the pinouts for the DX80 and the mojo? I thought I had seen it but cannot find it through any searches through this thread or the official DX80 thread.




What u mean pinouts?


----------



## NaiveSound

rbalcom said:


> Cost effective and best thing are opposing conditions. Moon Audio has both coax and Toslink cables that would meet your needs in the $75 to $100 price range. They are 6 inch cables with straight plugs while your Fiio cable is about 4 inches with right angle plugs. Your cable was designed for an analog signal, but could work since it is a sheathed cable but not a 75 ohm coax cable.
> 
> Not sure what problem you are trying to fix, but replacing your $14 cable with something almost as short will cost a lot more. If interested, contact Moon Audio (forum sponsor) and ask them if he can put right angle connectors on the coax cable.




Thank you, I wish I could find a traditional coax cable the length I need with a right angle set up, I guess I'm surprised these aren't readily available


----------



## brettws

bighappy said:


> It is a problem with iOS 9.3 beta...I'm hoping they fix it also in the public release



Ok, just submitted feedback.. Let's see what happens...


----------



## kenman345

naivesound said:


> What u mean pinouts?


 
 for the coaxial connections


----------



## x RELIC x

kenman345 said:


> for the coaxial connections




Likely tip=signal and sleeve=ground.


----------



## Danthrax

How do I pay for things from taobao the entire site is in a different language and won't translate properly via google translate...


----------



## lukeap69

danthrax said:


> How do I pay for things from taobao the entire site is in a different language and won't translate properly via google translate...


 
 It's a struggle I can tell you. I don't know how I managed to do it... in many tries though.


----------



## rkt31

hi all, i am likely to receive the mojo in few days. i have fiio3 2nd gen and know the connections at fiio end which require the 4 pole trrs connector. what i don't know about the connections at mojo end in 2 pole connector. pls inbox as i am not able to check the forum regularly so the reply might be lost in this huge thread. thanks !


----------



## AudioBear

danthrax said:


> How do I pay for things from taobao the entire site is in a different language and won't translate properly via google translate...


 

 Google is your friend....http://www.engtaobao.com look around there may be more


----------



## doofalb

neilvg said:


> Well yah. and beyond not being able to answer calls is not easily being able to select songs via touch screen.  I'm fairly active with DJ'ing my music while listening since I'll get the itch after listening to a particular track for something else while hearing what I am listening to.  The digital age!  But yes I have used velcro.  But the problem there is its either too strong or a bit scarily weak.
> 
> Neil


 
 Silicone bicycle straps were suggested a while back. That or similar should work:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/3000#post_12034620


----------



## masterpfa

hitman1 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I have the right charger now doing 2 amps or better and i am fully charged. I have Flak, DSD and MP3. I thought using the Onkyo App depending which of these files I play the power light would give me a steady color? I play DSD, Flak and MP3 and my power light always stay at blue? Shouldn't it be white when I play a DSD?


 
 This will have something to do with the settings (confession I do not use Onkyo HF Player so not certain of the setup)

 Some apps have up and down sampling, which it appears your app may be set to do. These need to be removed in the settings, also regarding DSD (hopefully an Onkyo user can help here!) I believe in the setting this will need to be setup so that DSD is set for DOP.

 I personally use UAPP so the settings are all different to Onkyo


----------



## sabloke

The transport has arrived


----------



## SearchOfSub

rbalcom said:


> Cost effective and best thing are opposing conditions. Moon Audio has both coax and Toslink cables that would meet your needs in the $75 to $100 price range. They are 6 inch cables with straight plugs while your Fiio cable is about 4 inches with right angle plugs. Your cable was designed for an analog signal, but could work since it is a sheathed cable but not a 75 ohm coax cable.
> 
> Not sure what problem you are trying to fix, but replacing your $14 cable with something almost as short will cost a lot more. If interested, contact Moon Audio (forum sponsor) and ask them if he can put right angle connectors on the coax cable.





I'd skip any adapters entirely if I were you. I wouldn't want any signal degration on the Mojo and any components added in the chain will degrade the sound most likely. You can call cable companies and they would make one for you in custom legnths. Blue Moons, Kimbre, Audioquest, Audience are a few cable companies. Although besides blue moons are cable companies geared more towards stereo speaker setups but you never know. I'd give blue moons a call first and get a quote.


----------



## masterpfa

rkt31 said:


> hi all, i am likely to receive the mojo in few days. i have fiio3 2nd gen and know the connections at fiio end which require the 4 pole trrs connector. what i don't know about the connections at mojo end in 2 pole connector. pls inbox as i am not able to check the forum regularly so the reply might be lost in this huge thread. thanks !


 
 You have PM

 But best read the 3rd post


----------



## masterpfa

sabloke said:


> The transport has arrived





> Very nice
> I have the same Onkyo DP-X1 and come to think of it the same rubber bands too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qafro

sabloke said:


> The transport has arrived


 
 Where did you get that rubber band ?


----------



## Carl6868

qafro said:


> Where did you get that rubber band ?




READ THE THIRD POST !!!


----------



## iBrian

mojo ideas said:


> I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tale to plug into the I phone.




Sorry to Necro this quote. I was wondering if this still be a thing? If I miss reading any updates since this was stated I apologize it's hard ready all 650+ pages


----------



## Pokersound

Is amazing how this little wonder sound.
  
 Very detailed, clear and complete sound, is much better than I've listen before. 
  
 I need some help. I'm using it with my galaxy S5 and UAPP and some time can hear a "click" how can fix that?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Ra97oR

pokersound said:


> Is amazing how this little wonder sound.
> 
> Very detailed, clear and complete sound, is much better than I've listen before.
> 
> ...


 

 Try going to settings and tick "Force 1 Packet per transfer". On my Z1, the Mojo will click and pop without it on, worth a try.


----------



## Pokersound

ra97or said:


> Try going to settings and tick "Force 1 Packet per transfer". On my Z1, the Mojo will click and pop without it on, worth a try.


 
 Thank you very much Ra97oR.
  
 I've been listening for some minutes and that change in settings it seem to work.


----------



## hitman1

masterpfa said:


> This will have something to do with the settings (confession I do not use Onkyo HF Player so not certain of the setup)
> 
> Some apps have up and down sampling, which it appears your app may be set to do. These need to be removed in the settings, also regarding DSD (hopefully an Onkyo user can help here!) I believe in the setting this will need to be setup so that DSD is set for DOP.
> 
> I personally use UAPP so the settings are all different to Onkyo


 
 Thanks that did the trick!


----------



## masterpfa

pokersound said:


> Is amazing how this little wonder sound.
> 
> Very detailed, clear and complete sound, is much better than I've listen before.
> 
> ...


 
 Also have a look at the UAPP thread for further tips and tricks
  


hitman1 said:


> Thanks that did the trick!


 
 NP's


----------



## Pokersound

masterpfa said:


> Also have a look at the UAPP thread for further tips and tricks
> 
> NP's


 
  
 Saddly to forze one packet per size didn't work.
  
 I'm trying to set the buffer size in 400 milliseconds and think this solve the problem. I need more time but it seem to work fine


----------



## Bighappy

brettws said:


> Ok, just submitted feedback.. Let's see what happens...



 


All we can do is try ...Thanks man!


----------



## OneL0ve

If anyone is looking for good cables I found some on Amazon Japan. (Tenso shipped these in 3 days via ems)
  
 1. Micro USB B to Micro USB B OTG cable (_SU2-MCH10MR)_. $6
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00L8X1CAU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 2. Mono 2 pole 3.5mm to RCA male coaxial cable. $20
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B010LAZKWQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 That iBasso cable is great because it connects to the coaxial cable that is included with the Fiio X5.
  
 All cables have been tested with the Mojo.
  
  

  
 EDIT: Just found a nice 10cm optical cable 
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00MGHQO4G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AN1VRQENFRJN5


----------



## neilvg

audiobear said:


> Google is your friend....http://www.engtaobao.com look around there may be more


 
 Well its not easy or not available to find use the eng site.  However, if you go to the original link http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main&pid=mm_1100641_2323434_884563&unid=d97fb4211ff8ec68196beb0c1e446df9 you'll notice if you google translate that the top right corner 2nd link is for language.  SO if you choose not to google translate and select this tab, you can click english as your language.  It doesn't seem to be much better than google translate though -- or it might even just be google translate.
  
 Neil


----------



## iBrian

neilvg said:


> Well its not easy or not available to find use the eng site.  However, if you go to the original link http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main&pid=mm_1100641_2323434_884563&unid=d97fb4211ff8ec68196beb0c1e446df9 you'll notice if you google translate that the top right corner 2nd link is for language.  SO if you choose not to google translate and select this tab, you can click english as your language.  It doesn't seem to be much better than google translate though -- or it might even just be google translate.
> 
> Neil




Once you have used that connectors for a little bit. Please update us with your findings on how it performs if you wouldn't mind


----------



## jarnopp

olewhiskey said:


> Once you have used that connectors for a little bit. Please update us with your findings on how it performs if you wouldn't mind




I've been using it and it works fine, but the only issue for me with any cable that keeps the Mojo close to the iPhone is cell interference. So, I plan to use it only when in airplane mode.


----------



## OneL0ve

Optical cable and Onkyo DP-X1 ordered! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Shopping on Amazon jp is really easy:
  
 1. Open an Amazon jp account. (you can use the same email as your USA Amazon account)
 2. Get Amazon jp Prime (optional, but free shipping) 
 3. Open a Tenso forwarding account.
 4. Add a USA credit card to your Amazon jp account
 5. Add your USA (credit card) billing address to your Amazon account.
 6. Use your Tenso provided address as the shipping ddress.
 7. Use Google Chrome to shop Amazon jp. (set it to always translate japanese to english)
 8. Use Google to check JPY to USD rates.
 9. Pay in USD (Amazon will convert to USD for you at checkout)
  
 When your Amazon packages arrive at Tenso, you get an email. If you have several orders coming, you can choose to wait and consolidate all orders (for one shipping rate). Choose EMS.
  
  
 Tenso
http://www.tenso.com/en/


----------



## AudioBear

neilvg said:


> Well its not easy or not available to find use the eng site.  However, if you go to the original link http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main&pid=mm_1100641_2323434_884563&unid=d97fb4211ff8ec68196beb0c1e446df9 you'll notice if you google translate that the top right corner 2nd link is for language.  SO if you choose not to google translate and select this tab, you can click english as your language.  It doesn't seem to be much better than google translate though -- or it might even just be google translate.
> 
> Neil


 

 You are right.  It's not easy. I ended up clicking the buy button pretty much on faith but checking out and setting up shipping was in English--can't remember how I did that but that part was easier.  Paypal works so I used that.
  
 I should also mention that it's a 2-step process. You pay for the item and Taobao orders it.  When they have it in hand, they notify you, you select shipping method, and you pay for shipping.  Then they send it to you.  It's awkward but the connector is worth it if it works.  i have a about 6 hours on it including an hour on exercise equipment and it has worked flawlessly.  But who knows what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## mazzy009

onel0ve said:


> Optical cable and Onkyo DP-X1 ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 amazon now 72,000 yen - is expensive, check real price in japan here http://kakaku.com/item/K0000820303/
  
 and tenso is not only way
 I ordered thru another mail forwarding agent, and paid only 300 yen commission
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/780642/onkyo-dp-x1-dual-sabre-dacs-balanced-sabre-btl-amp-mqa-dsd-256-android-5/4485#post_12295026


----------



## Danthrax

audiobear said:


> You are right.  It's not easy. I ended up clicking the buy button pretty much on faith but checking out and setting up shipping was in English--can't remember how I did that but that part was easier.  Paypal works so I used that.
> 
> I should also mention that it's a 2-step process. You pay for the item and Taobao orders it.  When they have it in hand, they notify you, you select shipping method, and you pay for shipping.  Then they send it to you.  It's awkward but the connector is worth it if it works.  i have a about 6 hours on it including an hour on exercise equipment and it has worked flawlessly.  But who knows what tomorrow may bring.


 
 None of that was in english for me LOL. I guess we'll see what happens...


----------



## DJBaila

Hi guys,
 Somebody here using Shure SE846 IEM with Mojo?, is a good match??
 Thanks!


----------



## headmanPL

T


xeroian said:


> No, not at all. To me Hugo sounds much more airy and handles female vocals much better than Mojo. I am currently listening to Chvrches Every Open Eye in high res and Hugo wins hands down. FYI - Headphones are Audeze LCD-XC.


 

 That must be good then. This was one of the albums that caught my attention with Mojo. It handles the taut, stop start electronic music with ease, but the vocals still sound great.


----------



## bflat

onel0ve said:


> Optical cable and Onkyo DP-X1 ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't believe there is an optical  out on the Onkyo DP-X1. It outputs digital via USB OTG like an Android phone.


----------



## dryvadeum

Hey guys, I'm thinking about picking one of these up but have a Nexus 6p with USB C. Anyone know if there's a usb c otg to micro usb cable? I don't really want to have to get a standard usb c cable and plug it in the micro usb cable cos it'll end up being too long.


----------



## Ike1985

onel0ve said:


> Optical cable and Onkyo DP-X1 ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 While it may be "easy", it isn't fast, lol.  That's tedious man.


----------



## yacobx

Is it possible to just use a normal iPhone charging cable and then a female to female USB adapter?


----------



## dryvadeum

ike1985 said:


> While it may be "easy", it isn't fast, lol.  That's tedious man.




It's super easy. Ive ordered a lot through tenso.


----------



## OneL0ve

mazzy009 said:


> amazon now 72,000 yen - is expensive, check real price in japan here http://kakaku.com/item/K0000820303/
> 
> and tenso is not only way
> I ordered thru another mail forwarding agent, and paid only 300 yen commission
> ...


 
  
 68500 to 72000 yen is only about $30 USD difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Amazon jp has it for 68500 also, but it wont be in stock until Feb 9th. So I bought it prime shipping from the next best Amazon seller @ 72000 yen. I trust Amazon and Tenso.


----------



## OneL0ve

bflat said:


> I don't believe there is an optical  out on the Onkyo DP-X1. It outputs digital via USB OTG like an Android phone.


 

 Yes, this is a Mojo thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am collecting cables for Mojo to Fiio X5 (Coaxial), AK100ii (optical) and DP-X1(USB).


----------



## OneL0ve

ike1985 said:


> While it may be "easy", it isn't fast, lol.  That's tedious man.


 
  
 The Amazon setup took minutes and Tenso verification was fast. (2 days) I just sent a picture of my drivers license.
  
 After that, ordering and shipping is about that same speed as buying from Amazon.com (USA) or anywhere else online. (3 to 5 days via EMS)


----------



## rmullins08

dryvadeum said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about picking one of these up but have a Nexus 6p with USB C. Anyone know if there's a usb c otg to micro usb cable? I don't really want to have to get a standard usb c cable and plug it in the micro usb cable cos it'll end up being too long.


 
  
  
 I'm using this cable with my 6P and it works with no issues.  http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=13013


----------



## Ike1985

onel0ve said:


> The Amazon setup took minutes and Tenso verification was fast. (2 days) I just sent a picture of my drivers license.
> 
> After that, ordering and shipping is about that same speed as buying from Amazon.com (USA) or anywhere else online. (3 to 5 days via EMS)


 
  
 Sweet, identity theft is even easier now.


----------



## Ike1985

My mojo charges from completely dead to blue light in about 2.5 hrs.


----------



## mazzy009

onel0ve said:


> 68500 to 72000 yen is only about $30 USD difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 67,500 this 4500 yen difference (39$), for that money you can buy original leather case at yodobashi, if you not trusing this shop with 50 years history, so up to you decide.
  
 http://www.yodobashi.com/%E3%82%AA%E3%83%B3%E3%82%AD%E3%83%A8%E3%83%BC-ONKYO-DPA-PUX1%EF%BC%88B%EF%BC%89-DP-X1%E5%B0%82%E7%94%A8%E3%82%B1%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9/pd/100000001002970443


----------



## ChookJones1987

Has anyone found using the Mojo's own USB less harsh in the treble? When I use other ones from my mobiles it sounds kind of rough.


----------



## NaiveSound

ike1985 said:


> My mojo charges from completely dead to blue light in about 2.5 hrs.




My battery isn't as good. Either


----------



## dryvadeum

rmullins08 said:


> I'm using this cable with my 6P and it works with no issues.  http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=13013




Too bad I'm in Oz. The shipping is $42!! The cables only bloody $7.99!!


----------



## giovvanie

Hi guys I need your advise . I having problem with my chord mojo , I bought it 4 days after release day so I guess is first batch model , my problem is while charging I hear hissing from inside , I can hear this sound around 4-5 cm from mojo . Do I should return to seller and get new one ? Thanks I would get a aver as soon is possible 

Thanks a lot !! 
Best regards


----------



## jarnopp

giovvanie said:


> Hi guys I need your advise . I having problem with my chord mojo , I bought it 4 days after release day so I guess is first batch model , my problem is while charging I hear hissing from inside , I can hear this sound around 4-5 cm from mojo . Do I should return to seller and get new one ? Thanks I would get a aver as soon is possible
> 
> Thanks a lot !!
> Best regards




That doesn't sound too loud. Mine does that too, but check the third post in this thread about it to confirm what others have said. Cheers!


----------



## giovvanie

jarnopp said:


> That doesn't sound too loud. Mine does that too, but check the third post in this thread about it to confirm what others have said. Cheers!


Thank you very much could you link it for me please ?


----------



## spook76

djbaila said:


> Hi guys,
> Somebody here using Shure SE846 IEM with Mojo?, is a good match??
> Thanks!



I think with the added clarity and imaging of the Mojo together with the SE846 it is a great pairing. The best portable amp or portable amp/DAC to which I have listened.


----------



## NaiveSound

spook76 said:


> I think with the added clarity and imaging of the Mojo together with the SE846 it is a great pairing. The best portable amp or portable amp/DAC to which I have listened.




What source do you use, and which source sounds best to u


----------



## jarnopp

giovvanie said:


> Thank you very much could you link it for me please ?




Lots of thinks in the 3rd post of THIS THREAD, but the 3rd Q in the linked FAQ is most applicable:
http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq


----------



## NaiveSound

Is there any way to improve mojo battery, 

Also I don't know where the Mojo was purchased at but how to I register to activate warranty?


----------



## giovvanie

jarnopp said:


> Lots of thinks in the 3rd post of THIS THREAD, but the 3rd Q in the linked FAQ is most applicable:
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq


Thanks a lot so my unit isn't faulty


----------



## wdh777

So I hear a faint buzzing through my IEM's when the volume is way down or particularly when changing songs so it should be silent for a few seconds and instead I hear a faint electrical buzz.  How do I get rid of this.  I don't notice it when music is playing but it is still annoying.  I've read some posts here about buzzing when charging coming from the unit vs the headphones but this is different.  I'm using my iPhone with a mini usb to camera connection kit to drive it.  Also I'm using Shure 846 IEM's.  Thanks


----------



## mscott58

yacobx said:


> Is it possible to just use a normal iPhone charging cable and then a female to female USB adapter?


 
 Nope. The Lightning cable has to be a CCK version, as it has a special chip in it that is not in the normal cable. Cheers


----------



## spook76

naivesound said:


> What source do you use, and which source sounds best to u



I tried quite a few and since I believe, as Rob Watts has stated, as long as the digital transport is functioning properly it really is just a question of "0" and "1". With that in mind, I like the size, processing power and user interface of the iPod Touch 6th with 128GB of storage. With the iPod Touch permanently in airplane mode I have no RFI difficulties. 

The storage capacity may turn some off but quite honestly after 40+ years of listening I am very discriminate in my tastes and including all the high resolution available my portable music library is only about 80GB. I have maybe 150GB in total on my iMac but swapping files with Onkyo HF Player is very easy and fast so I am never without at least 1000 songs (remember a single progressive "song" can be up to 89 minutes long).


----------



## jarnopp

wdh777 said:


> So I hear a faint buzzing through my IEM's when the volume is way down or particularly when changing songs so it should be silent for a few seconds and instead I hear a faint electrical buzz.  How do I get rid of this.  I don't notice it when music is playing but it is still annoying.  I've read some posts here about buzzing when charging coming from the unit vs the headphones but this is different.  I'm using my iPhone with a mini usb to camera connection kit to drive it.  Also I'm using Shure 846 IEM's.  Thanks




Funny, but occasionally through iems (Vsonic GR07) I have heard between songs that faint noise, like a CD spinning up or changing tracks. It's more mechanical than electrical sounding to me, but definitely coming through the headphones. I don't hear it when music is not playing, no matter how loud I turn up the volume. 

It doesn't intrude or bother me, it's so faint and infrequent, but I have heard it. Maybe Rob or John know the cause. (I almost hate to confirm this for you, so as not to start another mass hysteria, but I didn't want you to think you were nuts!)

Edit: just reread your post, so let me add that I also have iPhone and CCK - anyone else with or without that combo?


----------



## AudioBear

mscott58 said:


> Nope. The Lightning cable has to be a CCK version, as it has a special chip in it that is not in the normal cable. Cheers


 

 As covered in post #3 on the first page of this forum.  BTW, Apple now calls it the Camera Adaptor or something like that and can not find in their database it if you ask for CCK--at least that's what a tech at Apple told me.


----------



## SLCanhead

Mine did stay powered after it's first full charge from about 9am to 6pm today, using it quite a bit throughout - good news I think. 
  
 I noticed that if I even charge the Mojo from dead (say 30-45 min) then try to use it while charging, it will eventually die again. I am going to charge it fully then keep it plugged in to the charger when at my laptop from now on. Rob had mentioned the charger will supply just enough to balance the Mojo's current draw. 
  
 I am using an Anker charger, if that matters. 
  
 The good thing is that my replacement seems to be working properly. (last one wouldn't charge at all)


----------



## mscott58

audiobear said:


> As covered in post #3 on the first page of this forum.  BTW, Apple now calls it the Camera Adaptor or something like that and can not find in their database it if you ask for CCK--at least that's what a tech at Apple told me.


 
 That's true - my bad. The classic CCK name lives on despite Apple's changing of the name of that adapter to the *"Lightning to USB Camera Adapter"*. 
  
 Here's their web-page:
  
 http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter?fnode=be548bc4b68fd5ff1798d256929ad8e7f499bc274c09fae81c0014c7516c6c8cad5c02542fcacddd85c61fbf33bbe94a4d34a950e661b20219ab68c2a24d1fa3850226294ed8920e208136d3028e26d04eadc8b61e50de3ce25a56c0cb91383a
  
 Cheers


----------



## terirapt

Fading in at start of track.....

My source is the AK240 connected to the Mojo via optical. I observe that there is a fading in effect at the start of a track. Is this normal? My Ak240 gapless is off.

Thank you for your advise


----------



## mscott58

terirapt said:


> Fading in at start of track.....
> 
> My source is the AK240 connected to the Mojo via optical. I observe that there is a fading in effect at the start of a track. Is this normal? My Ak240 gapless is off.
> 
> Thank you for your advise


 
 If only there was a place that cataloged all of these issues...like the 3rd post, as in _"please read the 3rd post"_ in the title of this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If one looked there they could find the following - http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9780#post_12277215
  
 Sorry for the snark, but the same questions keep getting asked again and again on this thread, and while it's cool that people don't want to read its 10,000+ posts, a number of people have put a large amount of effort into distilling the critical information into the famous (infamous?) 3rd post. Only takes a few seconds to find such information there. 
  
 Cheers and happy listening


----------



## Danthrax

Loving this pairing.
  
 Edit: On a serious note, I ordered mine from moon and they were shipped in a plastic shipping bag and the box is damaged. I kind of wanted the box for display purposes so I'm a bit disappointed. I sort of wish they would have put it in a shipping box, it might be small and aluminum but it's still a $600 dac/amp...


----------



## Antihippy

So how long should the first charge be before I use it?


----------



## Danthrax

antihippy said:


> So how long should the first charge be before I use it?


 
 8 to 10 hours, 10 hours to be safe.


----------



## x RELIC x

antihippy said:


> So how long should the first charge be before I use it?




Lol! There's a section on charging IN THE 3rd POST OF THIS THREAD.....


----------



## x RELIC x

danthrax said:


> 8 to 10 hours, 10 hours to be safe.




Actually, as Chord has said, when the LED light goes out your Mojo is charged. The 10 hour recommended charge is really only a precaution for units that have been on the shelf for an extended time. I still don't think that's the case yet. Again, all of this info is in the third post.


----------



## x RELIC x

mscott58 said:


> That's true - my bad. The classic CCK name lives on despite Apple's changing of the name of that adapter to the *"Lightning to USB Camera Adapter"*.
> 
> ........
> 
> Cheers




We need to start using Apple *LUCA* to connect iPhones from now on.


----------



## Antihippy

x relic x said:


> Lol! There's a section on charging IN THE 3rd POST OF THIS THREAD.....




Actually I worded my post wrongly. What I meant to ask if it's really needed.

10 hours seems like a long time to wait to use a new toy I just bought!


----------



## sabloke

Plug it in and watch the white LED. When it's off, turn the Mojo on and start blasting beats into your headphones.


----------



## Currawong

antihippy said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! There's a section on charging IN THE 3rd POST OF THIS THREAD.....
> ...


 

 I found it worth it to leave it running overnight during the first charge. It sounded a bit congested out of the box, but that disappeared afterwards.


----------



## EllieFreckles

Going to take the plunge and order one. Had a quick question about cables. I currently have a Schiit Lyr +Fiio E17 DAC. I have all this running to my PC, and my HD-800 directly connects to the AMP (with the big Jack). I assume I need a cable adapter, since my HD800 would plug into the smaller jack slot on the Chord Mojo. 
  
 I actually have a Sennhsier adapter, so got that covered. This might sound stupid, but I was wondering if going from the HD800s big jack to the smaller jack through the adapter, if that would be a serious loss in quality. I don't know much about cables tbh, as I've just stuck to the original that comes with my Headphones in the box. 
  
 I'm just going to plug my HD800 directly into the Chord Mojo, and then have my the Chord Mojo go to my PC.
  
 Or is that a really bad idea?


----------



## Currawong

elliefreckles said:


> Going to take the plunge and order one. Had a quick question about cables. I currently have a Schiit Lyr +Fiio E17 DAC. I have all this running to my PC, and my HD-800 directly connects to the AMP (with the big Jack). I assume I need a cable adapter, since my HD800 would plug into the smaller jack slot on the Chord Mojo.
> 
> I actually have a Sennhsier adapter, so got that covered. This might sound stupid, but I was wondering if going from the HD800s big jack to the smaller jack through the adapter, if that would be a serious loss in quality. I don't know much about cables tbh, as I've just stuck to the original that comes with my Headphones in the box.
> 
> ...


 

 No loss in sound quality. I've only owned one adaptor (a cheap rip-off of a major commercial brand purchased in the early '90s) that I thought had any effect on the sound.  I agree with your plan. For not being a multi-thousand-dollar statement amp, the Mojo does a nice job with the HD800s IMO.


----------



## x RELIC x

currawong said:


> I found it worth it to leave it running overnight during the first charge. It sounded a bit congested out of the box, but that disappeared afterwards.




Curious, do you really think the congestion had anything to do with the charge level, or other 'burn-in'?


----------



## Currawong

x relic x said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I found it worth it to leave it running overnight during the first charge. It sounded a bit congested out of the box, but that disappeared afterwards.
> ...


 

 Who knows. I've had a lot of gear that, one way or another, responded to the heat of running, even if music wasn't playing. The Hugo sounded better after 10 minutes of warm-up. Maybe the batteries need some initial use to start working effectively? This is all speculation, as Rob reckons the Mojo doesn't require "burn-in".


----------



## starNdust

i read the third post but couldn't find my question and sorry if its posted there
 i read that mojo dac and amp are on one chipset so u cant by pass the amp
 so i have hd800 and want to use my little dot amp but with the mojo as a dac , could u please tell me how the connection will be ??


----------



## nntnam

starndust said:


> i read the third post but couldn't find my question and sorry if its posted there
> i read that mojo dac and amp are on one chipset so u cant by pass the amp
> so i have hd800 and want to use my little dot amp but with the mojo as a dac , could u please tell me how the connection will be ??


 

 I'm using mojo as a DAC for my stax 323s amp. It looks like this: Mojo - 3.5 to RCA adapter - RCA cable - 323 amp.
  
 To activate maximum output power, press and hold both volume buttons while turning Mojo on.


----------



## uzi2

nntnam said:


> I'm using mojo as a DAC for my stax 323s amp. It looks like this: Mojo - 3.5 to RCA adapter - RCA cable - 323 amp.
> 
> To activate maximum output power, press and hold both volume buttons while turning Mojo on.


 

 To avoid confusion, this does not activate maximum power, but a fixed 3V


----------



## nntnam

uzi2 said:


> To avoid confusion, this does not activate maximum power, but a fixed 3V


 

 Thanks for the correction  .


----------



## s7uart

elliefreckles said:


> Going to take the plunge and order one. Had a quick question about cables. I currently have a Schiit Lyr +Fiio E17 DAC. I have all this running to my PC, and my HD-800 directly connects to the AMP (with the big Jack). I assume I need a cable adapter, since my HD800 would plug into the smaller jack slot on the Chord Mojo.
> 
> I actually have a Sennhsier adapter, so got that covered. This might sound stupid, but I was wondering if going from the HD800s big jack to the smaller jack through the adapter, if that would be a serious loss in quality. I don't know much about cables tbh, as I've just stuck to the original that comes with my Headphones in the box.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use a Sennheiser 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter for my Ether-Cs, this one: http://headphonespares.sennheiser.co.uk/hifi-tv-headphones/hd-558/jack-adapter-635mm-to-35mm-094029.html
 I have also tried: http://headphonespares.sennheiser.co.uk/hifi-tv-headphones/hd-650/jack-adapter-cable---635mm-to-35mm.html
 I personally found that the second one had a slight negative effect on the sound quality, so I use the first one.


----------



## nntnam

Has anyone experienced the Mojo keeping its 3V setting even after turning off and on again? It happened twice to me. Fist time, it almost killed my Fitear 335. Luckily I noticed the huge hiss at the beginning of the song and unplugged it quickly. Second time, I saw the volume balls was illuminated in violet and had to decrease the volume (usually they are pink-ish).


----------



## s7uart

nntnam said:


> Has anyone experienced the Mojo keeping its 3V setting even after turning off and on again? It happened twice to me. Fist time, it almost killed my Fitear 335. Luckily I notice the huge hiss at the beginning of the song and unplugged it quickly. Second time, I saw the volume balls was illuminated in violet and had to decrease the volume (usually they are pink-ish).


 
  
 The Mojo remembers what volume you had last and does not reset when you turn it off.


----------



## Ra97oR

nntnam said:


> Has anyone experienced the Mojo keeping its 3V setting even after turning off and on again? It happened twice to me. Fist time, it almost killed my Fitear 335. Luckily I noticed the huge hiss at the beginning of the song and unplugged it quickly. Second time, I saw the volume balls was illuminated in violet and had to decrease the volume (usually they are pink-ish).


 

 If you have accidentally pressed a volume button while in Line out mode, that new volume will be saved and be recalled next power up. One step up or down line level is VERY loud for any IEMs.
  
 With my FitEar, I make sure that the volume is all the way down to zero before using it. One mistake it might be the only one you can ever make with IEMs.


----------



## Ra97oR

s7uart said:


> nntnam said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone experienced the Mojo keeping its 3V setting even after turning off and on again? It happened twice to me. Fist time, it almost killed my Fitear 335. Luckily I notice the huge hiss at the beginning of the song and unplugged it quickly. Second time, I saw the volume balls was illuminated in violet and had to decrease the volume (usually they are pink-ish).
> ...


 

 Line out mode is an exception, unless you have pressed a volume button while in it. Then the volume you set will be saved, if you did not change volume in Line out mode, it will not save to 3V for obvious reasons.


----------



## nntnam

s7uart said:


> The Mojo remembers what volume you had last and does not reset when you turn it off.


 

 Not when you use the 3V output. It won't remember that setting.


----------



## s7uart

ra97or said:


> Line out mode is an exception, unless you have pressed a volume button while in it. Then the volume you set will be saved, if you did not change volume in Line out mode, it will not save to 3V for obvious reasons.


 
  


nntnam said:


> Not when you use the 3V output. It won't remember that setting.


 
  
 My bad, sorry I did not realise this, I've not really used my Mojo in line out mode much.


----------



## nntnam

ra97or said:


> If you have accidentally pressed a volume button while in Line out mode, that new volume will be saved and be recalled next power up. One step up or down line level is VERY loud for any IEMs.
> 
> With my FitEar, I make sure that the volume is all the way down to zero before using it. One mistake it might be the only one you can ever make with IEMs.


 
  
 It could be the case. Now I'm much more careful  . Never plug IEM in before checking the volume .


----------



## x RELIC x

nntnam said:


> It could be the case. Now I'm much more careful  . Never plug IEM in before checking the volume .




Always a wise practice!


----------



## Antihippy

Hmm, I am getting coil whine when charging. Not loud, but noticeable.

Didn't someone in this thread have the same problem? Did they find any solution or is it just the characteristic of the mojo?


----------



## Ra97oR

antihippy said:


> Hmm, I am getting coil whine when charging. Not loud, but noticeable.
> 
> Didn't someone in this thread have the same problem? Did they find any solution or is it just the characteristic of the mojo?



Check the FAQ. 
http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq


----------



## Antihippy

Hmm, alright, thank you. Hope I have a spare apple charger somewhere.

edit: Yup, apple charger did the trick. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mazzy009

while I'm waiting for my micro usb cables to plug in LG V10, to test Mojo with it, just tested few days with Macbook via Audirvana, all I can say it is fantastic muscle sound, with advantage on middle and sub bass, like you in disco bar or even on live concert. Instead my onkyo dp-x1 - warm, more natural, more for jazz or relaxing music. Both devices are great engineering pieces, but with different signature and philosophy, my associations like brave and calm samurai with muscle british bouncer.


----------



## GreenBow

A few people have asked how the Mojo compares with the Meridian Explorer, among many DACs. I made a post in the Meridian Explorer 2 Impressions thread, comparing the ME1 with the Mojo.
  
 Meridian Explorer vs Mojo.
  
ME1 compared to Mojo
 A bit thicker and weightier sounding.
 Slightly richer sounding.
 Fractionally more fun sounding. E.g a buzzy sound is warmer and more buzzy.
 Smoother softer sound.
  
  
  
Mojo compared to ME1.
 Extra definition puts some stuff right. Instruments have a slightly clearer defined space. Instruments have more definition, e.g a tom-tom beat; you can hear more of the impact of the hand. You can hear more of the defintion of what it going on with the skin of the tom-tom when struck. You hear a clearer decay of the instrument. (Whereas the ME1 some decays can sound dull with having less detail.)
 Sligthly less weighty sounding, but might be down to more focus.
 Slightly more balanced soundfield.
 More crisp reponse to steel strung acoustic guitar, though the ME1 does a really good job.
 Cymbals are more focused and clearly defined.
 These descriptions are what I mean by the Mojo 'sounding more planted'. More noticable with my (good) desktop active speakers, and less with my headphones. It feels more sat in front of me. The ME1 by comparison sounds like it's hovering a little, and as if I am listening to speakers from off centre. Additionally being slightly less focused. This is by no means a criticism of the ME1 though, because for the £150 I paid it's very good.
 Bass notes sound slghtly drier, tighter, and more defined. The ME is a touch boomier.
 Copes with congested music better making it sound pleasant, whereas the ME can make congested music less fun to hear. In other words the Mojo makes music better.
 Smooth because it's clearer.
 Bit less sibilant.
 Bit more transparent.
  
 Bear in mind my audio kit is not top-notch so others will hear more.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/747327/meridian-explorer-impressions-thread/405#post_12298108


----------



## Hansotek

Just got my Mojo in the mail on Thursday, and finally got a chance to test it yesterday with my HD800 on both the Liquid Carbon and the Liquid Crimson. Gotta say, I'm pretty floored by the level of sound you get from this little device. The musicality is just bonkers... I mean this little sucker makes you want to get up and dance! Very nice microdynamics - I always get a little frustrated when things are overly smoothed out, but I found the Mojo had a nice tactility about it with the individual notes. Really nice 3D floating soundstage. Really feels like you are swimming in the music. Can't wait to put in more time with this little guy today. Thanks everyone for your loud and constant praise of this device, I'm glad curiosity finally got the best of me!


----------



## Mython

doofalb said:


> neilvg said:
> 
> 
> > Well yah. and beyond not being able to answer calls is not easily being able to select songs via touch screen.  I'm fairly active with DJ'ing my music while listening since I'll get the itch after listening to a particular track for something else while hearing what I am listening to.  The digital age!  But yes I have used velcro.  But the problem there is its either too strong or a bit scarily weak.
> ...


 
  
  
 Further options:
  


mython said:


> From the Third post in the thread - you will find the following links, for stacking methods, and where to obtain necessary materials:
> 
> 
> *To stack Mojo with your chosen device, you can use:*
> ...


----------



## highfell

sabloke said:


> Mate, I paid over a month ago and still waiting for my cable. I guess we'll have to write those euros off and consider it as a donation to our handy but no so trustworthy fellow headfier




Been waiting since Nov 23. He hasn't been online for the last six days. So maybe he has done a runner. He promised the end of the month. If I have not received the cable or had no more communication from him I'll file a Paypal claim.


----------



## jarnopp

hansotek said:


> Just got my Mojo in the mail on Thursday, and finally got a chance to test it yesterday with my HD800 on both the Liquid Carbon and the Liquid Crimson. Gotta say, I'm pretty floored by the level of sound you get from this little device. The musicality is just bonkers... I mean this little sucker makes you want to get up and dance! Very nice microdynamics - I always get a little frustrated when things are overly smoothed out, but I found the Mojo had a nice tactility about it with the individual notes. Really nice 3D floating soundstage. Really feels like you are swimming in the music. Can't wait to put in more time with this little guy today. Thanks everyone for your loud and constant praise of this device, I'm glad curiosity finally got the best of me!




Welcome to the club! I've been really enjoying the Mojo -> LC -> HE-6 pairing, but I'm sure the Crimson would be simply spectacular.


----------



## Meth

Should I sell my iBasso DX80 for the MoJo to pair with my S6? I'm currently using the XBA-Z5 IEM.


----------



## betula

meth said:


> Should I sell my iBasso DX80 for the MoJo to pair with my S6? I'm currently using the XBA-Z5 IEM.


 

 I sold my DX80, as I found Mojo much better sounding (paired with computer). Hoping to have similar results with smartphone, just waiting form my usb otg to arrive. I use Mojo 99% at home, so portability is not too important to me. DX80 is great value for money if you use it just as a DAP. Pired with Mojo wasn't my liking. I found treble too harsh for my ears. (Via coaxial.)


----------



## barbes

audiobear said:


> I just received an iPhone to Mojo cable that I bought at TaoBao (http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main)
> 
> It cost $27 plus $37 EMS shipping.  That's right, expedited shipping made it cost more than the cable.  Lower rates are available.  It took about two weeks total to get from China to North Idaho.  The item was sent double boxed--really over-packaged.
> 
> ...




I've had mine for a week. It's worked perfectly with my iPhone 6S and a 128gb Touch. Threw one "not authorized device" message at one point, still worked just fine. Very nice solution so far.


----------



## AudioBear

starndust said:


> i read the third post but couldn't find my question and sorry if its posted there
> i read that mojo dac and amp are on one chipset so u cant by pass the amp
> so i have hd800 and want to use my little dot amp but with the mojo as a dac , could u please tell me how the connection will be ??


 

 Looks like this didn't get answered so I'll give it a try.  The answer is spread throughout this thread in many ways.  Mojo can be set to deliver a line out voltage of 3V at max volume.  Look back a few posts and you'll see discussion of it.  Just plug your little dot into the headphone output and turn it all the way up.  BE VERY CAREFUL not to plug an IEM or a sensitive can into the other jack.  The max 3V setting is essentially a line out for an amp.  This is not "double-amping" but all the fear of double amping is a bunch of silly crud anyway.    BTW, it's best to turn the digital volume control and the Mojo volume control to max and control the output level with your amp.
  
 All of this said I have grave doubts that you will notice any difference in SQ between the little dot and the Mojo. I don't see any advantage to feeding Mojo into a tube amp at all.  Mojo has it's own warmth and musicality with the advantage of near zero distortion and excellent detail and clarity.  Why muddy up the water?


----------



## Mython

starndust said:


> i read the third post but couldn't find my question and sorry if its posted there
> i read that mojo dac and amp are on one chipset so u cant by pass the amp
> so i have hd800 and want to use my little dot amp but with the mojo as a dac , could u please tell me how the connection will be ??


 
  
  
_In addition to AudioBear's advice_, please check these links:
  
  


Spoiler: Regarding Mojos output stage



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/6705#post_12154019
    
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7560#post_12192560
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5100#post_12079497
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6150#post_12127755
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9390#post_12259792
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9390#post_12259913
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10125#post_12291945


     




Spoiler: Regarding optional use of an additional amp



www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2910#post_12032852
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10290#post_12297876
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10305#post_12297901


  


  
  
 If you need further clarification, just ask


----------



## jarnopp

audiobear said:


> Looks like this didn't get answered so I'll give it a try.  The answer is spread throughout this thread in many ways.  Mojo can be set to deliver a line out voltage of 3V at max volume.  Look back a few posts and you'll see discussion of it.  Just plug your little dot into the headphone output and turn it all the way up.  BE VERY CAREFUL not to plug an IEM or a sensitive can into the other jack.  The max 3V setting is essentially a line out for an amp.  This is not "double-amping" but all the fear of double amping is a bunch of silly crud anyway.    BTW, it's best to turn the digital volume control and the Mojo volume control to max and control the output level with your amp.
> 
> All of this said I have grave doubts that you will notice any difference in SQ between the little dot and the Mojo. I don't see any advantage to feeding Mojo into a tube amp at all.  Mojo has it's own warmth and musicality with the advantage of near zero distortion and excellent detail and clarity.  Why muddy up the water?




Mython has kindly posted the DIY links above, but I wanted to clarify a few things in AudioBear's post. The 3V setting is not max volume and you should NOT run the Mojo at max volume into your amp. The 3V setting is about the middle of the range, and some find a few clicks down (3-4) is more acceptable (about 2V)and provides more amp volume control range.

2nd, looking at the specs for the Little Dot, I believe the Mojo has more output power on its own than that amp. However, you may prefer the sound. You will need a 3.5mm to dual RCA cable, or an adapter like Audioquest makes that will allow you to use RCA cables.

Enjoy!


----------



## Skyyyeman

Here's a recent Mojo review from Holland mentioned in the DAVE thread entitled "Chord Mojo Audiophile Gem." Not sure if it's been included here yet.
  
http://www.artsexcellence.com/downloads/reviews/chord.mojo.artsexcellence.english.pdf
  
 Re USB cables:  "The short USB Micro cable that you get from Chord proved to be ‘not bad’, but it's limited length made it a bit awkward in use. Fortunately I had a longer standard quality USB micro cable lying around. That one sounded ‘okay’ as well, but when I moved it to the charging input of the Mojo and started using an AudioQuest Cinnamon Micro USB for the digital data, the improvement was almost as big as when I switched from ‘iPhone’ to ‘iPhone plus Mojo’."


----------



## lurk

the lil issue i'm having
 unusable now as a portable for me


----------



## heliuscc

highfell said:


> Been waiting since Nov 23. He hasn't been online for the last six days. So maybe he has done a runner. He promised the end of the month. If I have not received the cable or had no more communication from him I'll file a Paypal claim.


 
 Is this derGabe? For me it was before xmas, no comms lately at all. I have made my own cable now. It's good,
 I'm not very happy about being scammed to be honest, if only for a small sum. He was still posting on here a few days back.
 I think I paypal gifted it as well, Bit stupid.


----------



## uzi2

lurk said:


> the lil issue i'm having unusable now as a portable for me


 
 Looks like you need a different interconnect - plenty of options post 3


----------



## lurk

uzi2 said:


> Looks like you need a different interconnect - plenty of options post 3


 
  
 its not fault of the cable nor the DAP, it's the coaxial port on the mojo
 I hv tried it with different cables i hv around


----------



## OneL0ve

lurk said:


> the lil issue i'm having
> unusable now as a portable for me




  
 OMG, Is that a FiiO L16 stereo cable in the coaxial port?


----------



## betula

skyyyeman said:


> Here's a recent Mojo review from Holland mentioned in the DAVE thread entitled "Chord Mojo Audiophile Gem." Not sure if it's been included here yet.
> 
> http://www.artsexcellence.com/downloads/reviews/chord.mojo.artsexcellence.english.pdf
> 
> Re USB cables:  "The short USB Micro cable that you get from Chord proved to be ‘not bad’, but it's limited length made it a bit awkward in use. Fortunately I had a longer standard quality USB micro cable lying around. That one sounded ‘okay’ as well, but when I moved it to the charging input of the Mojo and started using an AudioQuest Cinnamon Micro USB for the digital data, the improvement was almost as big as when I switched from ‘iPhone’ to ‘iPhone plus Mojo’."


 

 It is interesting, if a USB cable can make such a difference. I'd love to try if it is true. I was wondering, if the difference is noticeable only from usb A to micro usb, or there is micro-micro cinnamon cable as well, cause I didn't find the latter.

 EDIT: Also a very good deal at the moment on futureshop.co.uk:


----------



## betula

It has turned out to be quite effective to cool Mojo by holding it in your palms. In longer listening sessions (2-3 hrs) with charger plugged in Mojo heats up to a level when safety circuit shuts the device off. (50-55 Celsius I am guessing.) By holding the device after this 2-3 hrs in my palm for 1-2 minutes in every half an hour seems to provide enough cooling to prevent shut down. From 50-55 Celsius degrees to 37, using my blood as cooling liquid.  (Not a big issue for me and seems to be easier than building a cooler.)


----------



## egogo

Have anybody tried using Mojo with iPhone/iPad + Apple Lighting to USB camera adapter with current 9.3 public beta 2?
 I'm getting loud, static-like noises a few times per minute (present both with radio module on and in airplane mode).
 Works totally fine with devices running 9.2 and 9.2.1 though.
  
 Also seem to work fine with the same setup, but with Mojo replaced with Fiio E17K.
  
 I'm about to file a bug on public beta, wanted to check if it's unit-specific or a common problem.


----------



## Mython

egogo said:


> Have anybody tried using Mojo with iPhone/iPad + Apple Lighting to USB camera adapter with current 9.3 public beta 2?
> I'm getting loud, static-like noises a few times per minute (present both with radio module on and in airplane mode).
> Works totally fine with devices running 9.2 and 9.2.1 though.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please read post number 3, in the i-Devices section...


----------



## AudioBear

jarnopp said:


> Mython has kindly posted the DIY links above, but I wanted to clarify a few things in AudioBear's post. The 3V setting is not max volume and you should NOT run the Mojo at max volume into your amp. The 3V setting is about the middle of the range, and some find a few clicks down (3-4) is more acceptable (about 2V)and provides more amp volume control range.
> 
> 2nd, looking at the specs for the Little Dot, I believe the Mojo has more output power on its own than that amp. However, you may prefer the sound. You will need a 3.5mm to dual RCA cable, or an adapter like Audioquest makes that will allow you to use RCA cables.
> 
> Enjoy!


 

 You are correct on the 2V since that's a pretty typical line-level out put but it really depends on the amp.  My memory must be fading fast as I thought Rob Watts had said that 3V was max when what he said was use 3V and I was also mis-remembering http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq (see volume control and line-level output).  What is true is that if you hold down both volume buttons when you turn it on it gives you a 3V line-level output.


----------



## egogo

mython said:


> Please read post number 3, in the i-Devices section...


 
 I believe you're referring to this one: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2790#post_12031148, which hardly has anything to do with the issue.
  
 I *am* using official apple camera connection kit (link) with a usb cable that came with Mojo (along with a bunch of other usb cables, doesn't matter in this case given they all are connected to Apple lighting to usb cable camera kit), so cable itself  (supposedly) is not an issue. My guess it's beta SW one the device, and i'm trying to collect information to file a proper bug report.


----------



## vrapan

mython said:


> Please read post number 3, in the i-Devices section...


 

 I used my iPhone today wit ha couple of Mojo's at headroom, one had massive interference crackling noises the other was perfect.
  
 My iPhone does run public betas theo nly difference between the two mojos was the USB cable I do not know if that has any effect.


----------



## Mython

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10170#post_12293581
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10155#post_12293402
  
 .


----------



## egogo

mython said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10170#post_12293581
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10155#post_12293402


 
 Thank you, as for "Connection to iDevices" part - totally missed "IMPORTANT" line Sorry.
  
 Being an Apple employee i can probably try to escalate the issue and supply engineers with a test unit (at least that's the plan).


----------



## Mython

egogo said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10170#post_12293581
> ...


 
  
  
  
 No worries.
  
 I'm continually updating that list of links, so maybe you looked before those links were added, today.
  
  
 Hopefully, Apple will rectify the issue efficiently


----------



## Hansotek

sandalaudio said:


> I'm using those Lowepro compact digital camera case and it fits Mojo very well. I'm worried about scratching the Mojo's matte black paint job, so the soft cloth interior is perfect.




Hey, 
That Lowepro case looks perfect for what I need. Is that model the Santiago 20-II?
Please and thank you.


----------



## krismusic

Just got back from Headroom. What a fantastic event! Heard the Mojo. Hard to evaluate properly at a meet but I was interested enough to arrange a home trial with Custom Cables at some point. However, I find it inexplicable that Chord did not get a license from Apple and come up with a better interface than the dreadfully clunky CCK . Arcam managed it for their iPhone 6 case which sells at a third of the cost of the Mojo.


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> ...., I find it inexplicable that Chord did not get a license from Apple and come up with a better interface than the dreadfully clunky CCK . Arcam managed it for their iPhone 6 case which sells at a third of the cost of the Mojo.


 
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> mjdutton said:
> 
> 
> > It would be good if the Mojo could have the Apple chip inside.  To say that it will work with all smartphone (inc Apple) is not strictly true since you need CCK cable - something none of the reviewers (so far) have mentioned.
> ...


----------



## vhsownsbeta

krismusic said:


> Just got back from Headroom. What a fantastic event! Heard the Mojo. Hard to evaluate properly at a meet but I was interested enough to arrange a home trial with Custom Cables at some point. However, I find it inexplicable that Chord did not get a license from Apple and come up with a better interface than the dreadfully clunky CCK . Arcam managed it for their iPhone 6 case which sells at a third of the cost of the Mojo.


 

 My understanding is that chord felt like they would have to give up too much of their 'secret sauce' to gain Apple certification, whereas manufacturers using off the shelf DAC chips have less to hide...
  
 EDIT: What he said ^


----------



## sandalaudio

hansotek said:


> Hey,
> That Lowepro case looks perfect for what I need. Is that model the Santiago 20-II?
> Please and thank you.


 
  
 The label on the inside says Santiago 10 II.
 I think there were a couple of different designs that also fit the Mojo, but this one was the most snug fit without feeling too compressed.


----------



## Bighappy

egogo said:


> Thank you, as for "Connection to iDevices" part - totally missed "IMPORTANT" line Sorry.
> 
> Being an Apple employee i can probably try to escalate the issue and supply engineers with a test unit (at least that's the plan).




Great idea & thank you from us apple owners


----------



## adrsz

never had a good dap before. always used my smartphone + ma750 before.
 i got the chance to grab a ak120 (Not ak120ii) for 500$. barely used from a friend.
 im honest , im a total newbie, not sure if i should buy it or pay less for a new dx80/90.
  
 i bought a new pair of headphones ( flare r2pro). will they match well with an ak120?
 also thought about getting a chord mojo aswell to improve sq. will it help or isnt it worth the 600€?
  
 feel free to share your thoughts with me!


----------



## Pokersound

The Mojo is an exelent dac amp I've never listened an AK device but the Mojo is the best I've listened, the best $600 I've spent in portable sound ever.
  
 I would like to solve the random noise something like a "click" when I use it with my Galaxy S5 and UAPP.
  
 Could somebody help me please?  
  
 I think the problem is the UAPP settings.


----------



## NaiveSound

meth said:


> Should I sell my iBasso DX80 for the MoJo to pair with my S6? I'm currently using the XBA-Z5 IEM.




Yes, I use note 5 and it sounds nicer than dx80 to mojo, I still. Use dx80 on the go tho because I don't like my phone for music, but at home I use my laptop or note 5 because it's far superior, to me


----------



## GreenBow

@Pokersound
  
 I get the odd random clicks.
  
 There were some posts a good while back where people were geting clicks with HD-audio with cheap cables. Apparently it was fixed by getting quality cables and ones shielded with ferrite (I think).
  
 If you type "click" in the search box for the thread, you will get links to the posts about it.
  
 Anyway I never got a good cable yet so I can't confrm problem solved.


----------



## lurk

onel0ve said:


> OMG, Is that a FiiO L16 stereo cable in the coaxial port? :eek:




What's wrong?


----------



## carlcs

So I recently got a mojo to pair with my HD800 and i really love the pairing. My only problem is that on my zenfone 2 running stock android, it only works with usb audio player pro which is unfortunate since i watch videos on the youtube app and sometimes stream music through spotify and watch videos on mxplayer. Works super well on my pc though. :-D 

P.S. In case my phone has no hope, when will the bluetooth butt plate arrive. While not the best sound possible, i think this would solve my connectivity problems


----------



## NaiveSound

I wish I could get a case for it, because I want to protect mojo, I also wonder, what file format plays best with mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I wish I could get a case for it, because I want to protect mojo, I also wonder, what file format plays best with mojo




Not really a concern with the file format. I suggest you read some of Rob's posts on why 16/44.1 lossless plays very well with his DACs. The quality of the mastering is far more relevant.


----------



## x RELIC x

For those of you using the FiiO X3ii or X5ii I can confirm that the new beta FW recently released passes on DSD to the Mojo through coaxial using DoP with the X5ii (and I presume the X3ii as well). 

Not that DSD will really sound any better anyway (check Rob's posts on the subject of DSD). :rolleyes:


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Not really a concern with the file format. I suggest you read some of Rob's posts on why 16/44.1 lossless plays very well with his DACs. The quality of the mastering is far more relevant.




Is there a way to search for good mastering, I would love to find an album that will wow mein terms of mastering, genre doesn't really matter to me?


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> For those of you using the FiiO X3ii or X5ii I can confirm that the new beta FW recently released passes on DSD to the Mojo through coaxial using DoP with the X5ii (and I presume the X3ii as well).
> 
> Not that DSD will really sound any better anyway (check Rob's posts on the subject of DSD). :rolleyes:



Hi,

Can you expand on that? Currently how is DSD passed over coaxial and how different is the beta's method?

Thanks.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

naivesound said:


> Is there a way to search for good mastering, I would love to find an album that will wow mein terms of mastering, genre doesn't really matter to me?


 

 Pink Floyd Dark Side of the moon mastered at Abbey Roads studio with Alan Parsons and the gang using every tool at their disposal. There are several versions (compression or lossless) the 24/192 Vinyl rip is awesome.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Is there a way to search for good mastering, I would love to find an album that will wow mein terms of mastering, genre doesn't really matter to me?




It's a minefeild, but there are resources online to get you started. One I check often is the DrDatabase (dynamic range database). If your album is in the lower zone (red-yellow) chances are high that it will clip and/or have distortions in my experience.

http://dr.loudness-war.info


----------



## x RELIC x

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you expand on that? Currently how is DSD passed over coaxial and how different is the beta's method?
> 
> Thanks.




Currently with the 'official' FiiO FW DSD is converted to 24/88.2 PCM on the FiiO device and then output through coaxial. With the new FW beta's they support DoP (DSD over PCM) so the DSD signal is sent natively over coaxial. The Mojo sees a DSD signal and the elusive white light turns on, indicating the Mojo is processing the DSD format. Again, my thoughts on the matter echo Rob's (meaning I have no love for DSD) but it works if you like to see white sampling rate lights.


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> Currently with the 'official' FiiO FW DSD is converted to 24/88.2 PCM on the FiiO device and then output through coaxial. With the new FW beta's they support DoP (DSD over PCM) so the DSD signal is sent natively over coaxial. The Mojo sees a DSD signal and the elusive white light turns on, indicating the Mojo is processing the DSD format. Again, my thoughts on the matter echo Rob's (meaning I have no love for DSD) but it works if you like to see white sampling rate lights.




Thanks


----------



## imattersuk

I see the USB cable upgrade issue is being discussed again.
  
 Don't forget the QED http://www.head-fi.org/products/qed-reference-usb
  
 Just changed to an iPhone and I can confirm that I get the same results as I did in my review, replacing the short cable Chord supply with the QED gives a big improvement.
  
 I have suspicions that the CCK does degrade things slightly as the Macbook Pro gives better results in my opinion.


----------



## spook76

naivesound said:


> Is there a way to search for good mastering, I would love to find an album that will wow mein terms of mastering, genre doesn't really matter to me?



No question try Steven Wilson's 'The Raven That Refused To Sing'. Steven Wilson alone is a wonderful artist and recording engineer but he pursuaded the great Alan Parsons (yes, the man behind 'The Dark Side Of The Moon') to both play on the album and be the recording engineer. Whether you like the music, the recording is a masterpiece. 

Here is hyperlink to buy the album in FLAC 96/24 for $10.50: https://www.burningshed.com/store/stevenwilson/product/144/4599/


----------



## San Man

hawaiibadboy said:


> Pink Floyd Dark Side of the moon mastered at Abbey Roads studio with Alan Parsons and the gang using every tool at their disposal. There are several versions (compression or lossless) the 24/192 Vinyl rip is awesome.


 
 I'm using the "De-emphasized Black Triangle FLAC" version and it's amazing.   Have you tried it?


----------



## aangen

x relic x said:


> It's a minefeild, but there are resources online to get you started. One I check often is the DrDatabase (dynamic range database). If your album is in the lower zone (red-yellow) chances are high that it will clip and/or have distortions in my experience.
> 
> http://dr.loudness-war.info


 
  
 I use that site all the time. One thing I have noticed in the past couple of years is new releases on CD tend to be in the 5 - 7 range, while the same release on Vinyl is in the 10-12 range. (Blackstar from Bowie is sadly one of these) I went into my local hippie record store and mentioned this to the guy behind the counter and he shouted at me that this was all wrong, i.e. CD's have the capability of way more dynamic range than Vinyl, so what I was saying is impossible. And yet it seems to be the case these days. Sigh.


----------



## x RELIC x

aangen said:


> I use that site all the time. One thing I have noticed in the past couple of years is new releases on CD tend to be in the 5 - 7 range, while the same release on Vinyl is in the 10-12 range. (Blackstar from Bowie is sadly one of these) I went into my local hippie record store and mentioned this to the guy behind the counter and he shouted at me that this was all wrong, i.e. CD's have the capability of way more dynamic range than Vinyl, so what I was saying is impossible. And yet it seems to be the case these days. Sigh.




The 'guy behind the counter' is a nut bar and doesn't know s***. Vinyl is almost always better for dynamic range. I agree, a lot of modern mixes are terrible and it's getting worse. Adele, Bowie, many remasters, it's sad.


----------



## heliuscc

Well I have to say I'm extremely happy with the Mojo. However my quest has left me with a lot of kit, from which I'm looking to have 3 rigs:
 1. Gym - IEMs + Noble BTS + Sony A15
 2. Mojo + AK120 or RWAK100+ sysconcepts + Savants
 3. More portable, either AK120 alone or RWAK100.
  
 so question is which to make the single rig, AK120 or RWAK100??


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> The 'guy behind the counter' is a nut bar and doesn't know s***. Vinyl is almost always better for dynamic range. I agree, a lot of modern mixes are terrible and it's getting worse. Adele, Bowie, many remasters, it's sad.


 

 The "guy behind the counter" is not to blame here. He said CD's have the *capability *of way more dynamic range. The sad thing is that it is not used.


----------



## x RELIC x

uzi2 said:


> The "guy behind the counter" is not to blame here. He said CD's have the *capability* of way more dynamic range. The sad thing is that it is not used.




Well, aangen mentioned that he finds vinyl to often have better DR, the guy yelled at him. I blame the guy. That dude needs to find his Mojo.


----------



## Antihippy

It is annoying when they artificially handicap one format just to keep an outdated format relevant.


----------



## dizzid

naivesound said:


> I wish I could get a case for it, because I want to protect mojo, I also wonder, what file format plays best with mojo


 
 You might want to look into Sugru and make your own little bumpers for the Mojo, since there are no mass produced cases available.  I'm probably going to be doing this for my Mojo soon.


----------



## uzi2

antihippy said:


> It is annoying when they artificially handicap one format just to keep an outdated format relevant.


 

 Blackstar is a very poor example to choose as it doesn't really have any dynamic range. There are no breaks or quiet passages. That said I can't explain the differences in the numbers between CD and Vinyl. If you take a recording that requires huge dynamic range - Mahler symphonies for example - you will find that CDs perform really well.


----------



## stevemiddie

hansotek said:


> Hey,
> That Lowepro case looks perfect for what I need. Is that model the Santiago 20-II?
> Please and thank you.


 
  
 Seconded on the Lowerpro case.....perfect fit.         Model No. 20-11


----------



## Antihippy

So, after awhile the apple charger also gave out the same low coil whine, so that was a no go for me, but I went to get a charger that seemed to have stayed silent throughout. It's not an anker as they aren't easy to find in australia and also costs quite a bit more than I'm willing to spend, but the comsol 2 port usb seems to have done the trick.


----------



## iBrian

joshuachew said:


> http://m.blog.naver.com/dignis/220605322035




Im not sure it's wise to put a case on the mojo. Let alone leather like this looks like. Would that not cause it to be hotter than normal and potentially cause an issue? If someone has answered this. Sorry I missed your post


----------



## oldmate

naivesound said:


> Is there a way to search for good mastering, I would love to find an album that will wow mein terms of mastering, genre doesn't really matter to me?


 
 There is a music section right here on Head.Fi you know!!
  
 Here ya go;
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/f/9/music
  
 Some great suggestions there.
  
 On topic I'm really tempted to buy a Mojo even though I really can't justify the $900.00 AUD it's going to cost me. I know it will sound fine with my Android device but how about a X3 classic with coaxial out??


----------



## iBrian

cosmicholyghost said:


> Fiio L19, travelling with Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So you let us know in a short brief hypothesis how you feel about any of these cables?


----------



## betula

oldmate said:


> There is a music section right here on Head.Fi you know!!
> 
> Here ya go;
> 
> ...


 

 I found that Mojo sounds very different, depending on source.
 Which is weird, as the signal supposed to be the same.
 Mojo sounds completely different from DX80 or laptop, and even YouTube HD and Foobar Asio is a great difference.
 To me this shows the huge potential of Mojo. But beware of poor source. Whether you connect via usb or other digital input.
 You have to tell if you like it with X3. (I didn't like DX80 pairing due to the harsh treble but I love the smooth sound with Asio from laptop.)


----------



## GreenBow

Update on the discussion about the Mojo making random clicks/pops. I think before it was reported some people had it with HD-audio, and quality ferrite shielded cables I think fixed it.
  
 I noticed it a while ago, changed cables with other 'cheap' cables and thought it was reduced. Then last night I was listening and it was doing it more. Then it struck me it was with the same album that was doing it before. Whereas other albums were not doing it as much.
  
 It means the issue could be with the rip, or the album, the cable, or the Mojo. The album I have most clicks with is Katie Melua - Call off the Search.
  
 I did however have no issue with this album with my Meridian Explorer. I think I can rule out the ME not being sensitive enough to pick up the clicks. Therefor I think it rules out the rip and the album. I will listen to the album again on the Meridian Explorer just to be 100% sure.


----------



## iBrian

Is the mojo suppose to click when you turn it on and click when you turn it off. Sounds like a switch. Is this normal?


----------



## betula

olewhiskey said:


> Is the mojo suppose to click when you turn it on and click when you turn it off. Sounds like a switch. Is this normal?


 

 That's normal mate. Most DACs/DAPs do that.


----------



## cj3209

olewhiskey said:


> Is the mojo suppose to click when you turn it on and click when you turn it off. Sounds like a switch. Is this normal?


 

 Mine does that too.  I have a feeling it's normal.  On another note, I was a bit surprised that the power and volume buttons are actually 'balls.'


----------



## iBrian

betula said:


> That's normal mate. Most DACs/DAPs do that.




I figured it was normal. It's just more noticeable with the mojo.


----------



## krismusic

Does anyone have a problem with accidentally pressing the balls when the Mojo is ins bag or pocket?


----------



## heliuscc

heliuscc said:


> Is this derGabe? For me it was before xmas, no comms lately at all. I have made my own cable now. It's good,
> I'm not very happy about being scammed to be honest, if only for a small sum. He was still posting on here a few days back.
> I think I paypal gifted it as well, Bit stupid.






There's my home made 75ohm coax cable for DX50-Mojo


----------



## heliuscc

krismusic said:


> Does anyone have a problem with accidentally pressing the balls when the Mojo is ins bag or pocket?




If I keep it in a pocket near the balls then yes, but generally I keep it in my coat pocket.


----------



## gordec

Guys, noob question, is there a big difference what you use as transport? I have an old LG G3. Was plan on running USB OTG to feed the Mojo when I get it. I see many headfiers use high end DAPs line AK120 etc as transport. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

gordec said:


> Guys, noob question, is there a big difference what you use as transport? I have an old LG G3. Was plan on running USB OTG to feed the Mojo when I get it. I see many headfiers use high end DAPs line AK120 etc as transport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 
  Big?
  No.
  Zero difference. Your device is a slave/host and it's job is to pass binary data. Pick your favorite digital slave to feed the Mojo.


----------



## betula

hawaiibadboy said:


> Big?
> No.
> Zero difference. Your device is a slave/host and it's job is to pass binary data. Pick your favorite digital slave to feed the Mojo.


 

 Theoretically yes. But my experience so far shows otherwise. How many different sources did you try with Mojo?


----------



## betula

gordec said:


> Guys, noob question, is there a big difference what you use as transport? I have an old LG G3. Was plan on running USB OTG to feed the Mojo when I get it. I see many headfiers use high end DAPs line AK120 etc as transport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 

 There is definitely a difference between sources used with Mojo. I can't confidently say one is better than other, it might be more of a personal preference. But there are differences.


----------



## Pokersound

There are differences between the apps that can be used. UAPP, Hby and Onkyo.


----------



## krismusic

heliuscc said:


> If I keep it in a pocket near the balls then yes, but generally I keep it in my coat pocket.



I knew that was going to go badly!


----------



## dallan

audiobear said:


> +1
> 
> I like getting personal e-mails from Todd.  I had a problem with my iPhone-Mojo-CCK connection and Todd was very helpful.  It was a defective Apple CCK.  I also personally wouldn't buy an expensive silver interconnect like Moon sells that still needs the Apple CCK.  Use the cable that comes from Chord and the CCK or look for less expensive 3rd party solutions in the 3rd post.
> 
> At $599 for the product of the year I doubt that you are going to find serious discounts.




Just catching up and I agree, Todd (TTVJ) has personal service and stands by you. He is the best. 

As far as cables go though I like moon audio optical in that I had problems with the sysconcept cables and the company didn't stand behind them.


----------



## heliuscc

betula said:


> There is definitely a difference between sources used with Mojo. I can't confidently say one is better than other, it might be more of a personal preference. But there are differences.



It depends what you like but USB from Sony A15, coax from DX50, and optical from RWAK100 and AK120 all sound different. In some ways I feel DX50 to mojo sounds best, but the UI sucks. Sony also sounds good. RWAK100 favourite all round package with mojo right now. That's size, shape, weight, UI, and sound.


----------



## betula

heliuscc said:


> It depends what you like but USB from Sony A15, coax from DX50, and optical from RWAK100 and AK120 all sound different. In some ways I feel DX50 to mojo sounds best, but the UI sucks. Sony also sounds good. RWAK100 favourite all round package with mojo right now. That's size, shape, weight, UI, and sound.


 

 DX80 via coaxial was transparent and clear to me, but treble was too harsh. Computer via usb is the best so far, smooth with great bass., however there is a big difference what app and software you are using. (YouTube HD is congested and lifeless compared to Foobar with Asio) I am about to try android as a source, but heard all good and bad about it.


----------



## heliuscc

betula said:


> DX80 via coaxial was transparent and clear to me, but treble was too harsh. Computer via usb is the best so far, smooth with great bass., however there is a big difference what app and software you are using. (YouTube HD is congested and lifeless compared to Foobar with Asio) I am about to try android as a source, but heard all good and bad about it.




DX50 very similar to your DX80 description but I like that clarity. Sony sounded good but somehow congested. AK both seem more effortless


----------



## kenman345

Anyone use the Mojo with earbuds? Any recommendations?


----------



## Mojo ideas

olewhiskey said:


> Is the mojo suppose to click when you turn it on and click when you turn it off. Sounds like a switch. Is this normal?


 There is a small sealed relay inside Mojo. This is what you are hearing.


----------



## jarnopp

kenman345 said:


> Anyone use the Mojo with earbuds? Any recommendations?




Any that you like would surely sound great from the Mojo. But to get a goo response to your question, I think you will need to provide a bit more info, like budget, musical tastes, sound signature that you like...


----------



## headmanPL

gordec said:


> Guys, noob question, is there a big difference what you use as transport? I have an old LG G3. Was plan on running USB OTG to feed the Mojo when I get it. I see many headfiers use high end DAPs line AK120 etc as transport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Using the same audio files, I can't tell the difference on what is acting as the source


----------



## faran

mojo ideas said:


> There is a small sealed relay inside Mojo. This is what you are hearing.




I actually love that click. It gives me the impression that a thing of quality has been switched on and makes me feel that something great is about to begin and the click off tells me that the "trip/session" has now ended and normal service has resumed.


----------



## Pokersound

jarnopp said:


> Any that you like would surely sound great from the Mojo. But to get a goo response to your question, I think you will need to provide a bit more info, like budget, musical tastes, sound signature that you like...




I use VE Zen 1.0 and for me is better than Yuin PK1


----------



## gordec

headmanpl said:


> gordec said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, noob question, is there a big difference what you use as transport? I have an old LG G3. Was plan on running USB OTG to feed the Mojo when I get it. I see many headfiers use high end DAPs line AK120 etc as transport.
> ...




Thanks. I wouldn't think it would given its all digital signals.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## San Man

dallan said:


> As far as cables go though I like moon audio optical in that I had problems with the sysconcept cables and the company didn't stand behind them.


 
 What type/kind of problem did you have with the sysconcepts cable?   You're the first I've read so far.   TIA


----------



## jamato8

san man said:


> What type/kind of problem did you have with the sysconcepts cable?   You're the first I've read so far.   TIA


 

 The only problems I have read, and that would pertain to any optical cable, is pulling it out wrong or straining the it by some means and fracturing the optical cable. I had one I did that with and it was my fault, not Sys concept. I have used their cables for years and found them to be the most reasonable priced and of the highest quality.


----------



## jamato8

kenman345 said:


> Anyone use the Mojo with earbuds? Any recommendations?


 

 All that I have tried sound extremely good. The JH13 Pro to much lower priced monitors like the HiFiman series of in the ear monitors.


----------



## Skampmeister

I can't believe how anal people get when the mojo makes a little noise while charging. Does it charge, yes, does it play music for 8-10 hours, yes.

Makes noise while charging, who cares. 

My car makes a noise when I turn it on.


----------



## Antihippy

skampmeister said:


> I can't believe how anal people get when the mojo makes a little noise while charging. Does it charge, yes, does it play music for 8-10 hours, yes.
> 
> Makes noise while charging, who cares.
> 
> My car makes a noise when I turn it on.




Some people like to charge it overnight on their bedside table when they go to sleep.

Maybe consider that other people's circumstances and preferences are not your own?


----------



## dallan

san man said:


> What type/kind of problem did you have with the sysconcepts cable?   You're the first I've read so far.   TIA




Corner split within three weeks. When I contacted they offered me 10% discount on new cable after I sent them pictures. They were less than helpful, I bought a moon cable and it has lasted 11 months with out a problem. Take it how you will but that tells me something.


----------



## warrior1975

They didn't offer a replacement? 10% discount on a new cable? That's horrible.


----------



## dallan

warrior1975 said:


> They didn't offer a replacement? 10% discount on a new cable? That's horrible.




Yeah, I was pretty pissed. No more of my money that way. I mentioned it in the Hugo thread, just as long as people know that once they get it they are on their own. 

After having some Hugo issues and seeing Todd (TTVJ) stand behind me It really makes appreciate the help and ability to have recourse instead of being snubbed like with sys concept -so I speak up here about it.That's one reason for having the forum, so you can read and make educated purchases instead of being frustrated or taken. 

FYI-while I'm at it, Chord stepped up to and made everything right. I'm totally impressed with Chord and plan to buy more equipment from them in the future.


----------



## NaiveSound

hawaiibadboy said:


> Big?
> No.
> 
> Zero difference. Your device is a slave/host and it's job is to pass binary data. Pick your favorite digital slave to feed the Mojo.




That's simply not so, for me note 5 is better than dx80, and asus laptop better than both


----------



## NaiveSound

heliuscc said:


> There's my home made 75ohm coax cable for DX50-Mojo




Wow that's awsome, I want one for my dx80 to mojo, jeez that even looks Good, I wish I could make it or buy it


----------



## San Man

dallan said:


> Corner split within three weeks. When I contacted they offered me 10% discount on new cable after I sent them pictures. They were less than helpful, I bought a moon cable and it has lasted 11 months with out a problem. Take it how you will but that tells me something.


 
 That's pretty ****ty customer service.   Moon would have been my first choice, but they don't make a port-over-port cable like sys does.


----------



## DJBaila

skampmeister said:


> I can't believe how anal people get when the mojo makes a little noise while charging. Does it charge, yes, does it play music for 8-10 hours, yes.
> 
> Makes noise while charging, who cares.
> 
> My car makes a noise when I turn it on.


 

 I have noticed that here at Head-Fi a lot of people look more for defects than for qualities in the products, maybe looking for an excuse to upgrade or buy another products, we all know this hobby is addictive and some people would never be happy with what they have.


----------



## kenman345

jarnopp said:


> Any that you like would surely sound great from the Mojo. But to get a goo response to your question, I think you will need to provide a bit more info, like budget, musical tastes, sound signature that you like...


 
  
  


jamato8 said:


> All that I have tried sound extremely good. The JH13 Pro to much lower priced monitors like the HiFiman series of in the ear monitors.


 
 Budget is sub-$200. I am looking for an earbud,not an IEM. I have CIEM's and Aurisonic Rockets (now Fender I guess) but I want something that doesnt go inside the ear but rests on it. This will be for work when I dont want something clamping my head. I listen to most every type of genre, even country. I like neutral sounding headphones normally. Anything else you need for a recommendation? I was thinking Yuin PK1 but its only because its one of the only earbud I know of.


----------



## zeddun

kenman345 said:


> Budget is sub-$200. I am looking for an earbud,not an IEM. I have CIEM's and Aurisonic Rockets (now Fender I guess) but I want something that doesnt go inside the ear but rests on it. This will be for work when I dont want something clamping my head. I listen to most every type of genre, even country. I like neutral sounding headphones normally. Anything else you need for a recommendation? I was thinking Yuin PK1 but its only because its one of the only earbud I know of.




My favorite sounding earbud and it's priced around $199 is the Celsus Sound Gramo One. With well recorded material it sounds very good for an earbud with decent transparency and soundstage. It is not all that forgiving of less than stellar recorded material though if you are looking for an earbud to make all your music sound good. http://www.sonicunity.com/products/gramo-one


----------



## sling5s

Anyone drop their Mojo? I feel I need a protective case or skin for it.


----------



## kenman345

zeddun said:


> My favorite sounding earbud and it's priced around $199 is the Celsus Sound Gramo One. With well recorded material it sounds very good for an earbud with decent transparency and soundstage. It is not all that forgiving of less than stellar recorded material though if you are looking for an earbud to make all your music sound good. http://www.sonicunity.com/products/gramo-one


 
 I think i need something not that picky. but thanks for the suggestion.
  
 I am thinking earbuds and now also earphones like the Audio Technica ATH-EQ300M but higher end


----------



## Coopaw

Should I jump on the Mojo Bandwagon?
  
HI all;
 
I have been lurking around Head-Fi and the other headphone sites for a little while now. I’ve been wading through this thread, I read the beginning including the “3rd post” and picked back up on page 600 and trying to catch up to current but very time consuming. I picked up on One Tall Guy’s Q&A thread since I to am mid 60s and have typical hearing loss for my age and similar concerns.
 
 I’m just getting into the Head-Fi hobby.  I’ve been addicted to  audio gear all my life and have a pretty high end vintage stereo rig as well as an above average home theater setup.  The problem is with my wife home most of the time, I can’t really enjoy the stereo rig without disturbing her. 
 
I have had a pair of Shure E5c’s and some SE4 series Shure IEM for a while and use a Geek Out 450 with them as well as a pair of HE-400s with Focused A pads I just picked up ( my first recent purchase), which I like very much.  I have a pair of Fidelio X2 coming in a week or so to evaluate against the 400s’ and I’ve signed up for the Massdrop Fostex TH-00x drop coming in May.  I tried the Oppo PM-3’s but I preferred the airiness and soundstage of the HE-400s.  The Oppo’s to quote someone from one of the forums, “are quite good and neutral but just boring”.  They were comfortable and the closed back was a plus but I just couldn’t get excited about them.  I’m hoping the Foxtex will fill that void.
 
I mostly listen to rock, folk , R&B and popular with a lot of female vocals. I also listen to some Jazz and Classical as well.  Some EDM but can’t stand Techno, Opera or most Country.
 
So hear is my question have any of you new Mojo converts had any previous experience with the Geek Out device and how would you say they compare?  
 
I toyed with the idea of getting a Schiit Vali 2 Tube amp and feeding it with the Geek Out or one of the Schiit DAC’s as a cheap option.  I suppose I could also feed it from the Mojo to experiment with tube flavoring.
 
I just don’t want to spend $600 on the Mojo to find out it is a 1 or 2% improvement over what I’m listening to. I like the GO and  from all I’ve read it’s very respectable.  I found a couple of comparison with the GOV2 to the Mojo and those people preferred the Mojo but not by a huge margin.  I’ve searched and can’t fine anyone who has compared it to the GO450 or the 450 to the V2 for that matter.
 
I should also mention I would not use the Mojo away from home much if at all. I can survive the quality of my iPad or iPod into the Shure IEM’s for a 4 hour flight now and again.  I typically would use it from my Macbook while sitting in the family room and drawing the files from either my Mac Mini HTPC or from a NAS drive that has several thousand AAC and Apple lossless files stored on them.
 
I’ve been reading how awesome the Mojo is but if I don’t need the portability, should I be considering some other option in a similar price range.
 
Any thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Carl6868

djbaila said:


> I have noticed that here on Head-Fi a lot of people look more for defects than for qualities in the products, maybe looking for an excuse to upgrade or buy another products, we all know this hobby is addictive and some people would never be happy with what they have.







skampmeister said:


> I can't believe how anal people get when the mojo makes a little noise while charging. Does it charge, yes, does it play music for 8-10 hours, yes.
> 
> Makes noise while charging, who cares.
> 
> My car makes a noise when I turn it on.




What stupid statements, unless you have heard the noise or are slightly deaf then you wouldn't understand.

I returned my first unit due to the high pitched whine when charging which I could hear from 2 metres away, the replacement is silent when charging.


----------



## iBrian

Just going to remove this...


----------



## Pokersound

Hi.
  
 You could read about VE Zen 2.0. Is a very good earbud, I think is one of the best, I have Zen 1.0 and is the best earbud I've listened and pair very well with Mojo but the 2.0 seem to be even better


----------



## Pokersound

kenman345 said:


> Budget is sub-$200. I am looking for an earbud,not an IEM. I have CIEM's and Aurisonic Rockets (now Fender I guess) but I want something that doesnt go inside the ear but rests on it. This will be for work when I dont want something clamping my head. I listen to most every type of genre, even country. I like neutral sounding headphones normally. Anything else you need for a recommendation? I was thinking Yuin PK1 but its only because its one of the only earbud I know of.


 
 Hi.
  
 You could read about VE Zen 2.0. Is a very good earbud, I think is one of the best, I have Zen 1.0 and is the best earbud I've listened and pair very well with Mojo but the 2.0 seem to be even better


----------



## kenman345

pokersound said:


> Hi.
> 
> You could read about VE Zen 2.0. Is a very good earbud, I think is one of the best, I have Zen 1.0 and is the best earbud I've listened and pair very well with Mojo but the 2.0 seem to be even better


 
 Where can one even buy those? and where are reviews?


----------



## Pokersound

kenman345 said:


> Where can one even buy those? and where are reviews?


 
 You can read about it here, there is a forum and buy it in aliexpres.com


----------



## Saoshyant

@kenman345 http://www.head-fi.org/t/441400/earbuds-round-up-update-april-25th-2015


----------



## masterpfa

dallan said:


> Yeah, I was pretty pissed. No more of my money that way. I mentioned it in the Hugo thread, just as long as people know that once they get it they are on their own.


 
 Shame about your SysConcept experience not good at all. But earlier in thread there was also reference to a "Bad experience" with a Moon Audio product something along the lines of faulty and agreed by the supplier, but vendor although agreeing to repair the item would not pay for [postage and as international customer they were not best pleased.

 In the end our own personal experiences count to our decisions and your positive experience with Moon Audio is a case in point, just as others dealins with Sysconcept.

 Customer service is always king IMO YMMV.
 I


----------



## dallan

masterpfa said:


> Shame about your SysConcept experience not good at all. But earlier in thread there was also reference to a "Bad experience" with a Moon Audio product something along the lines of faulty and agreed by the supplier, but vendor although agreeing to repair the item would not pay for [postage and as international customer they were not best pleased.
> 
> 
> In the end our own personal experiences count to our decisions and your positive experience with Moon Audio is a case in point, just as others dealins with Sysconcept.
> ...




This is true however I would way rather pay for postage than a new cable at 90% retail price. Edit-Oh, and plus international postage I'm sure.


----------



## masterpfa

coopaw said:


> Should I jump on the Mojo Bandwagon?
> 
> HI all;
> 
> ...


 
 Personally I would say go for it, but then again I would. I personally don't have any experience of your quoted equipment above, but I do know for my own personal tastes and my experience with several HP's and IEM's this little bundle of joy punches well above it's weight. IMO

 I know you have also stated portability is not a requirement, but put it this way, if you could get near the same experience on the move as you could from sitting in the comfort of your home, with something you already own (that's assuming you would, by now, have the Mojo in your possession) it would be a shame to not to.

 But at the end of the day, we are all different, have differing tastes and hear things differently. But what you should also take into account is not everyone that enjoys their Mojo or do not have any problems on their Mojo, contribute or post their findings. imagine a thread with posts along the lines of 
 "I have a mojo and I have no problems at all". More than likely people requiring advice or solutions are most likely to post questions or concerns, alas the silent satisfied majority have through history have always remained silent.

 If able to try visiting a store that have a shop item to try or visiting a local Head Phone meeting at a recent show about 25% of independent vendors were using Mojo to demonstrate their HP's

 (OK maybe not 25% as I didn't count, but a surprisingly large number were)

 YMMV


----------



## GreenBow

@Coopaw I think it depends on what you are going to listen to it with. Some people say the Mojo competes with all DACs up to Hugo.
  
 Some reviewers on DACs in general say there is little point spending lots on DAC to use with cheap headphones. The sort of words they use are, "Doesn't make sense with less than (£250) Grado SR325e etc.". (I don't know if I agree.)
  
 You know your headphones that you mentioned though. I don't. Up to you. What Hi-Fi rate the Mojo best DAC up to £800. Every other pro-reviewer seems to love it.
  
 The Mojo has a few idiosyncrasies. You could look and see what they are in the short thread; http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> Update on the discussion about the Mojo making random clicks/pops. I think before it was reported some people had it with HD-audio, and quality ferrite shielded cables I think fixed it.
> 
> I noticed it a while ago, changed cables with other 'cheap' cables and thought it was reduced. Then last night I was listening and it was doing it more. Then it struck me it was with the same album that was doing it before. Whereas other albums were not doing it as much.
> 
> ...


 
  
 After listening to Katie Melua - Call off the Search with the Meridian Explorer it did seem to click less if at all. Whereas the Mojo was hectic random clicks here and there.
  
 However listening to the same album on JRiver with WASPI it seemed to clear it up for the Mojo. There may have been one click but that was it. Dunno if it was JRiver that did it, or switching from Media Go and Direct Sound driver.


----------



## x RELIC x

Another great review of the Mojo...

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/15145


----------



## iBrian

x relic x said:


> Another great review of the Mojo...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/15145


 
 You're a Great Review!   
  
 #Satire, You just left that open and I'm stupid like that. ◕‿◕


----------



## x RELIC x

:blink:

Lol, it's not my review. :wink_face:


----------



## music4mhell

Guys,
  
 I don't know whether i am in minority. I just can't wear IEMs at all. I feel so much uncomfortable when i wear IEM. I feel like dying .
 That's why i still use apple earbud or Bose earbud.
  
 As i have the Mojo now, i just bought HD650 headphone. But taking everyday to office is a pain for me.
  
 Will you please suggest any good earbud to pair with mojo.
  
 How is Sudio TVA ?
  
 Please advice guys, thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## georgelai57

You're in the minority, like me. And having tried ALL sorts of tips, I gave up, switched to custom IEMs and haven't looked back since.


----------



## lurk

music4mhell said:


> Guys,
> 
> I don't know whether i am in minority. I just can't wear IEMs at all. I feel so much uncomfortable when i wear IEM. I feel like dying .
> That's why i still use apple earbud or Bose earbud.
> ...




Leave the headphones at the office and get another one for home


----------



## music4mhell

lurk said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


 
 I will do that, i am going for VE ZEN 2.0 .. any alternative or that will be best for my Mojo ?


----------



## cj3209

georgelai57 said:


> You're in the minority, like me. And having tried ALL sorts of tips, I gave up, switched to custom IEMs and haven't looked back since.


 

 I'm in the same boat.  It would take me literally 5 minutes of pain to get some rubber flange ear tips to properly seal. I tried a bunch of others tips and it just would not give me a proper seal - it drove me nuts.  Custom IEMs solved this and I haven't looked back as well.


----------



## EllieFreckles

currawong said:


> No loss in sound quality. I've only owned one adaptor (a cheap rip-off of a major commercial brand purchased in the early '90s) that I thought had any effect on the sound.  I agree with your plan. For not being a multi-thousand-dollar statement amp, the Mojo does a nice job with the HD800s IMO.




Sorry for the late reply. Had some things come up. Thanks for the advice. I did a lot of thinking, and decided to take the plunge and order a Chord Mojo.

Currently I have a Schiit Lyr + Fiio E17 combo amping my HD800. I know my set up isn't what most people would use. Truth be told, I'm not that rich. Been collecting headphones for 10 years now, and have been wanting the HD800 since they were first released. They have been a dream of mine, something I could never achieve.

But the money and timing was right, and when the price dropped, I scooped one up. I actually cried when I used them for the first time, since I had spent so many years dreaming of that moment.

In some ways, it's kind of a positive I'm a casual audiophile. I don't have great hearing, and don't understand all the technicals. I just love different sound signatures and appreciate high quality audio. So even with my current set up, I was in heaven listening to the HD800.

But I also wanted something better then the E17. Something to hold me over for 3 years until I could afford a better set up. After reading all the reviews and impressions, I fee like the Chord Mojo is up my alley. And since I'm a casual, I'm hoping I'll be really impressed.

I fee like the risk isn't high, since I have a family member that wants a Mojo and would pay me it in full if it's not my thing. But I'm still a mix of nervous and excited. Trying to keep my expectations in check and just clear my mind and go in with a neutral mindset.

Probably a stupid question. But given I have a Lyr, would you guys recommend using the Lyr for the amp and using the Mojo for the DAC (replacing the Fiio). Is that possible to do? Or would it be better to just plug directly into the Mojo and Amp/DAC.

Can't wait to get it. Should be here by Wed.


----------



## SearchOfSub

elliefreckles said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Had some things come up. Thanks for the advice. I did a lot of thinking, and decided to take the plunge and order a Chord Mojo.
> 
> Currently I have a Schiit Lyr + Fiio E17 combo amping my HD800. I know my set up isn't what most people would use. Truth be told, I'm not that rich. Been collecting headphones for 10 years now, and have been wanting the HD800 since they were first released. They have been a dream of mine, something I could never achieve.
> 
> ...





You can get amp your hd800 with lyr and just use the Mojo as a dac. I'm pretty sure Mojo would sound better on its own though as an amp and a dac for your hd800. I generally do not recommend schiit products from the Valhalla2 I had. Not very good in sound IMO. Mojo would be light years better if it sounds anything like the Hugo.


----------



## NaiveSound

IA Hugo significantly better than mojo


----------



## EllieFreckles

searchofsub said:


> You can get amp your hd800 with lyr and just use the Mojo as a dac. I'm pretty sure Mojo would sound better on its own though as an amp and a dac for your hd800. I generally do not recommend schiit products from the Valhalla2 I had. Not very good in sound IMO. Mojo would be light years better if it sounds anything like the Hugo.




Yeah, I think I read in the HD800 thread, people that had the Mojo and HD800 said they preferred using the Mojo for both DAC + Amp. They had even tried using a separate amp, and ended up liking the sound better by only using the Chord Mojo.

I'll just try that first. I'm not a super audiophile so I'm not expecting a miracle. Based on what I've read though, I think this will be great for me. Super excited.

If you guys don't mind, I'll post my impressions on head-fi even if I don't know the technicals and am an idiot. I'll at least update you guys on how it's going.


----------



## Currawong

elliefreckles said:


> Probably a stupid question. But given I have a Lyr, would you guys recommend using the Lyr for the amp and using the Mojo for the DAC (replacing the Fiio). Is that possible to do? Or would it be better to just plug directly into the Mojo and Amp/DAC.


 
  
 Try both and see what you think. My experiences so far with Schiit tube amps (not the Lyr) are YMMV depending on what stock tubes they could get in large quantities that were OK. There seem to be a few 6922 and the like tubes out there which are quite an improvement over what came stock for not unreasonable prices.


----------



## x RELIC x

elliefreckles said:


> Yeah, I think I read in the HD800 thread, people that had the Mojo and HD800 said they preferred using the Mojo for both DAC + Amp. They had even tried using a separate amp, and ended up liking the sound better by only using the Chord Mojo.
> 
> I'll just try that first. I'm not a super audiophile so I'm not expecting a miracle. Based on what I've read though, I think this will be great for me. Super excited.
> 
> If you guys don't mind, I'll post my impressions on head-fi even if I don't know the technicals and am an idiot. I'll at least update you guys on how it's going.




Personal impressions are part of what makes Head Fi fun. Please do post your impressions.


----------



## EllieFreckles

currawong said:


> Try both and see what you think. My experiences so far with Schiit tube amps (not the Lyr) are YMMV depending on what stock tubes they could get in large quantities that were OK. There seem to be a few 6922 and the like tubes out there which are quite an improvement over what came stock for not unreasonable prices.


 
  
 Will do. Would be easy enough to A/B, so it makes sense to do it. 
  
 I got my Lyr years ago, and it's a Lyr 1. I'm still using the Stock tubes that it came with, and have never changed them out or done anything with them since I first got it. I've been satisfied with the Lyr + the Fiio, but I also have never had anything else to compare them to. I've never known anything else. And honestly, I probably shouldn't have invested in a Tube amp, when I didn't even know anything about tubes. I have no idea what type of tubes I got with my Lyr, and have never rolled them. Given tubes impact the sound...you can see the problem there. 
  
 Truth be told, I'm probably not getting the best out of my Lyr + Fiio set up. What really appealed to me with the Chord Mojo, was how much it streamlined the process. Which would be a big deal for someone like me that is ignorant.  And if nothing else, the size is also a plus. I have to travel to Japan quite a bit in the year, and when I'm back at home, I bounce between two apartments. So carrying around a Schiit amp, isn't really realistic.
  


x relic x said:


> Personal impressions are part of what makes Head Fi fun. Please do post your impressions.


  

  
 I'm really happy I found this place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone here has been so kind to me, and has treated me so well, despite my lack of knowledge and being dumb. I've gotten PMs from people + thread replies, where people helped me out. I've never felt pressured by anyone to buy a product, I've actually had people give me "multiple options" (even if it's not what they are using) + info to go along with it. I've tried posting in other audiophile areas, and have been given the cold shoulder, or were snarky towards me, because I lacked knowledge about the more technical aspects and was a casual. But everyone here has been really nice and helpful, and it's really made me happy!
  
 Anyways, now I'm rambling and going off topic. I'll post impressions when I eventually get my Mojo in. Thanks again for everything guys.
  
  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 <3


----------



## music4mhell

Guys i just bought my Chord Mojo.
  
 I am thinking of buying VE ZEN 2.0
  
 Any alternative i should think of ?
  
 Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## music4mhell

music4mhell said:


> Guys i just bought my Chord Mojo.
> 
> I am thinking of buying VE ZEN 2.0
> 
> ...


 
 I just ordered VE Zen 2.0 from AE.


----------



## rq1111

Can anyone share with me how the onkyo dpx1 compare with ak100ii stack with mojo?


----------



## starNdust

music4mhell said:


> Guys i just bought my Chord Mojo.
> 
> I am thinking of buying VE ZEN 2.0
> 
> ...


 
 im not a fan of the earbuds but in the budget my fav always is the shure 215 , they cost around 100usd


----------



## sonickarma

rq1111 said:


> Can anyone share with me how the onkyo dpx1 compare with ak100ii stack with mojo?


 
  
 DP-X1 Stack
  

  

  
 Someone else can help you with the AK100II as I only have the RWAK100


----------



## music4mhell

starndust said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Guys i just bought my Chord Mojo.
> ...


 
 See i am in the minority. For me i cant wear IEMs at all. I feel like dying if i wear the In ears for more than 5 seconds 
  
 Now you got me, why am i going for earpods.
 If this wasn't the issue, i would have easily bought Sennheiser IE800 or Se846 months back.


----------



## episiarch

music4mhell said:


> Guys,
> 
> I don't know whether i am in minority. I just can't wear IEMs at all. I feel so much uncomfortable when i wear IEM. I feel like dying .
> That's why i still use apple earbud or Bose earbud.
> ...


 

 The Yuin PK1 sounds great out of Mojo.  To me PK1's sound sig is sort of as if mad scientists captured the soul of an HD580 and somehow embodied it in an earbud.  (Disclaimer:  my PK1s are old and I may have seen someone saying somewhere that they don't make them like they used to.)
  
 I also sometimes use the Final Audio Piano Forte VIII out of Mojo, but that one's more of a roll of the dice as to whether you enjoy its sound signature or not.


----------



## music4mhell

episiarch said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


 
 But i just ordered VE ZEN 2.0 
  
 I hope i didn't make any mistake.


----------



## episiarch

I have no experience with that one.  I'm only commenting on my experience with PK1 with Mojo, not putting anything else down.


----------



## Light - Man

episiarch said:


> The Yuin PK1 sounds great out of Mojo.  To me PK1's sound sig is sort of as if mad scientists captured the soul of an HD580 and somehow embodied it in an earbud.  (Disclaimer:  my PK1s are old and I may have seen someone saying somewhere that they don't make them like they used to.)
> 
> I also sometimes use the Final Audio Piano Forte VIII out of Mojo, but that one's more of a *roll of the dice* as to whether you enjoy its sound signature or not.


 

  
 Originally Posted by *music4mhell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 But i just ordered VE ZEN 2.0 
  
 I hope i didn't make any mistake.
  
 VE Zen 2.0 review

http://www.head-fi.org/products/venture-electronics-ve-zen-v2/reviews/15142


----------



## Antihippy

Just want to share one of the songs that made me purchase the mojo after an audition. Note tonality and separation is generally excellent on the mojo, but what really grabbed me was how the mojo rendered bass on this track. Tight, yet with proper weight and decay, and the song contains some bass resonances that I have never heard rendered the way the mojo renders them.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXD0vv-ds8


----------



## felix3650

Hey guys,
  
 I'd like your opinion: I currently own the NAD HP50 combined with an Audioengine D3. It sounds pretty good and I got used to the sound of the D3.
 I'm planning on selling it and getting something better (finally put the cash together). Will the Mojo make a dramatic difference for my current setup?
 Based on reviews and after reading around the Mojo seems to be a game changer.
 My source would be a Galaxy S5 and my MSI GT60 notebook.
  
 Felix


----------



## inthere

Ok, I have the Apple camera kit, but I lost the micro USB cable that came with my Mojo..........now I can't get my iPhone or iPad to work with the Mojo at all.....any tips on how to get up and running?


----------



## masterpfa

inthere said:


> Ok, I have the Apple camera kit, but I lost the micro USB cable that came with my Mojo..........now I can't get my iPhone or iPad to work with the Mojo at all.....any tips on how to get up and running?


 
 Not quite sure what you asking here and for fear of stating the obvious, but buy another Micro USB to USB Type A OTG cable.


----------



## inthere

masterpfa said:


> Not quite sure what you asking here and for fear of stating the obvious, but buy another Micro USB to USB Type A OTG cable.


 
  
  
  Sorry for the misunderstanding, I have 14 micro USB cables and none of them work. Until 10 minutes ago, I didn't know there were "type A", "type B" and "type C" micro USB cables. I just found out about OTG too.


----------



## JamesKH

This is getting weirder by the minute


----------



## seehee2k

inthere said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, I have 14 micro USB cables and none of them work. Until 10 minutes ago, I didn't know there were "type A", "type B" and "type C" micro USB cables. I just found out about OTG too.


 
  
 You need one of these 




  
 And then any micro usb cable that supports data should work
  




  
 Plug the CCK cable into your iPhone/iPad and then the USB cable into the CCK (order makes no difference). If you then plug this into the data port (not charging port) of the Mojo the power button should flash in a couple of colours indicating a connection. Then you are ready to go. Is your CCK genuine?


----------



## Mython

inthere said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, I have 14 micro USB cables and none of them work. Until 10 minutes ago, I didn't know there were "type A", "type B" and "type C" micro USB cables. I just found out about OTG too.


 
  
  
_From the 3rd post in this thread:_
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8310#post_12216828
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4260#post_12057704


----------



## masterpfa

inthere said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, I have 14 micro USB cables and none of them work. Until 10 minutes ago, I didn't know there were "type A", "type B" and "type C" micro USB cables. I just found out about OTG too.


 
This is a close match to the original enclosed OTG cable just a bit longer.
 I use this instead of the supplied cable as I have found for my own personal use I get a better connection to my Mojo


----------



## GearMaster420

anyone know where to get a short coax cable for hooking the mojo up to DAPS?


----------



## Mython

gearmaster420 said:


> anyone know where to get a short coax cable for hooking the mojo up to DAPS?


 
  
  
 Did you read the thread title?
  
  
  
  
  
   
 

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/3570#post_12046140
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4020#post_12054119
www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html
  
  
  
_(N.B.: for the timebeing, avoid derGabe's cables, as there have been some members who've never received the cables they ordered from him)_


----------



## uzi2

mython said:


> Did you read the thread title?


 
 Perhaps the title is too subtle?
 "RTF3rdPost or you will be ignored" may work better...


----------



## yoyorast10

You know, Chord could have put all of those answers in their FAQ.
  
 For me, I didn't see them there so I just went to this thread and asked here.


----------



## Mython

yoyorast10 said:


> You know, Chord could have put all of those answers in their FAQ.
> 
> For me, I didn't see them there so I just went to this thread and asked here.


 
  
  
 Well, yes & no...
  
 There are so many possible permutations of smartphones, computers, DAPs, USB cables, Co-ax cables, Optical cables, stacking products, cases, smartphone apps, computer apps, etc. etc., that the ChordElectronics.co.uk FAQ would be intimidating for less-technical newcomers to their website, if a vast number of permutations were included. Additionally, a large proportion of the answers would require mention of branded products, and Chord, understandably, can't vet all the possible 3rd-party products, and thus can't risk being seen to implicitly endorse products which, perhaps, might not meet their own high standards.
  
 Consequently, newcomers are better to check the info in the many links distilled on the 3rd page, here in this enthusiasts thread, on head-fi, and then, if they need more assistance, they can dialogue with members here, in the thread, rather than (perhaps) being unable to easily obtain the info they need, if it happens to be absent from a static FAQ.
  
 There are some extremely helpful members, here on head-fi. who are *very* willing to help others - but it's simply polite for people to read the thread title and follow what it says, rather than ignoring it and jumping-in and asking questions which have been answered countless times before, and which are readily-available in the 3rd post or the Mojo FAQ on this site. _If people don't find what they're looking for in those links_, then many of us are very happy to assist.


----------



## heliuscc

What's the current thinking on sysconcepts/mojo/AK100 stacking?

Do you go balls up with a diagonal cable, or do you hide your balls with a short vertical cable, with the mojo under the AK?
I've gone for the second but I'm curious about reasons for the alternate stack?


----------



## Mojo777

Okay - the Mojo is arriving tomorrow. Since the name is a name dear to me I figured I'd have to give it try. I've gone to post #3 to look for a lightning to micro cable that eliminates the CCK. I've gone through a 100 pages so far with no results. Could someone provide a link please?


----------



## heliuscc

Lavricable, FiiO L19, or there's one on taobao


----------



## Mython

mojo777 said:


> Okay - the Mojo is arriving tomorrow. Since the name is a name dear to me I figured I'd have to give it try. I've gone to post #3 to look for a lightning to micro cable that eliminates the CCK. I've gone through a 100 pages so far with no results. Could someone provide a link please?


 
  
  
 It's there...
  
  


Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to iDevices




Fiio L19 cable _(make sure to read this, but *please note*, the L19 is still pending MFI certification)__:_
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2325#post_12024288
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5760#post_12102974
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5880#post_12111300
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGjgMZ_OxSE
  
  

Also of interest, but *please do your own research* before buying/trying this cable!!
 www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4815#post_12070789
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5220#post_12082793
_This might be a conclusive answer on the matter, but do discuss it with the vendor before making a purchase:_
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/5655#post_12097894
_...and bear in mind:_
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/6135#post_12127107
  
  

Also: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7725#post_12196906
  
  
_Please note: Chord Electronics does not specifically endorse any cables which seek to circumvent the CCK, so cannot be held responsible for any issues arising therefrom._


----------



## Ike1985

betula said:


> DX80 via coaxial was transparent and clear to me, but treble was too harsh. Computer via usb is the best so far, smooth with great bass., however there is a big difference what app and software you are using. (YouTube HD is congested and lifeless compared to Foobar with Asio) I am about to try android as a source, but heard all good and bad about it.


 
  
 This has more to do with the quality of the youtube upload not with sources.


----------



## Ike1985

olewhiskey said:


> I figured it was normal. It's just more noticeable with the mojo.


 
  
 I love the click, reassuring in a weird way.  Reeks of high quality, much like picking up and holding the actual unit  in your hand.


----------



## iBrian

mojo777 said:


> Okay - the Mojo is arriving tomorrow. Since the name is a name dear to me I figured I'd have to give it try. I've gone to post #3 to look for a lightning to micro cable that eliminates the CCK. I've gone through a 100 pages so far with no results. Could someone provide a link please?


 

 Here is a quote from a couple of days ago
  


neilvg said:


> Well its not easy or not available to find use the eng site.  However, if you go to the original link http://world.taobao.com/item/44240667193.htm?fromSite=main&pid=mm_1100641_2323434_884563&unid=d97fb4211ff8ec68196beb0c1e446df9 you'll notice if you google translate that the top right corner 2nd link is for language.  SO if you choose not to google translate and select this tab, you can click english as your language.  It doesn't seem to be much better than google translate though -- or it might even just be google translate.
> 
> Neil


----------



## Mojo777

thanks!


----------



## iBrian

mojo777 said:


> thanks!


 

 There is another one that is from FiiO  you would have to start from that post that I quoted and work your way through the posts to find it


----------



## Mython

olewhiskey said:


> There is another one that is from FiiO  you would have to start from that post that I quoted and work your way through the posts to find it


 
  
 That's in the iDevices links I pasted, above  /\


----------



## iBrian

mython said:


> That's in the iDevices links I pasted, above  /\


 

 I know I just wanted to give a little push


----------



## masterpfa

heliuscc said:


> What's the current thinking on sysconcepts/mojo/AK100 stacking?
> 
> Do you go balls up with a diagonal cable, or do you hide your balls with a short vertical cable, with the mojo under the AK?
> I've gone for the second but I'm curious about reasons for the alternate stack?


 
 Always hide my balls, don't want to accidently knock them or have the volume shoot up to dangerous levels


----------



## iBrian

This........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













  
 Quote:


masterpfa said:


> Always hide my balls, don't accidentally knock them or have the volume shoot up to dangerous levels


 

 ........Read what you typed a couple times.


----------



## Ike1985

Guys right now I'm listening to the bandcamp app. I love bandcamp, makes buying music super cheap and easy.  Anyway, they have a feature where labels, artists and fans you follow-they're album purchases or recommendations or in the case of lables-releases appear in your music feed. I've got like 300 people I follow so my feed is always updating so I just set mine to play and it will play the next song in my feed automatically with my iphone 5 screen off.  If I click a button it automatically dispalys album art, very nice.
  
 Anyway, the most of the albums offer a track or two or more as free streaming.  Most of these are im mp3 format(guessing).  The albums can all be downloaded in flac once you pay(in most cases, some are free). Now to the point: I am astonished at the quality of these streaming mp3's on mojo and my ADEL A12's.  I just listened to Heights(never heard of this band before) - Trick of the Light.  The guitars reach high and low across the sound spectrum, the cymbals decay for a very long time, the bass guitar is tight but has a ton of authority.  Everything-especially the drums are placed in the correct place on the large soundstage.  Who thought simple streaming mp3's could sound so damn good.


----------



## Mython

Quote:


ike1985 said:


> .... I am astonished at the quality of these streaming mp3's on mojo and my ADEL A12's.  I just listened to Heights(never heard of this band before) - Trick of the Light.  The guitars reach high and low across the sound spectrum, the cymbals decay for a very long time, the bass guitar is tight but has a ton of authority.  Everything-especially the drums are placed in the correct place on the large soundstage.  Who thought simple streaming mp3's could sound so damn good.


 
  
  
 Perhaps the recordings are simple 2-channel mic'd, rather than over-produced, multi-tracked recordings, run through a mixing desk &/or digital audio software until barely any natural acoustic remains.


----------



## felix3650

felix3650 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'd like your opinion: I currently own the NAD HP50 combined with an Audioengine D3. It sounds pretty good and I got used to the sound of the D3.
> I'm planning on selling it and getting something better (finally put the cash together). Will the Mojo make a dramatic difference for my current setup?
> ...


 

 Hey everyone,
 Any answers to my inquiry? I hope I'm not being pushy...I'm really on the edge (and mood) on getting the Mojo


----------



## Mython

700 pages....


----------



## Mython

felix3650 said:


> felix3650 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


 
  
  
 Which country are you in?
  
 If you're in the UK, and you're unsure whether to purchase a Mojo or not, then Phil might be able to let you hear it:
  


philw said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


----------



## betula

felix3650 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Any answers to my inquiry? I hope I'm not being pushy...I'm really on the edge (and mood) on getting the Mojo


 

 I used iFi iCan with Fidelio X2 before I purchased Mojo. I am relistening my music for 3 weeks now. Nonstop. I didn't know X2 can sound this good. Mojo is an incredible device.


----------



## felix3650

mython said:


> Which country are you in?
> 
> If you're in the UK, and you're unsure whether to purchase a Mojo or not, then Phil might be able to let you hear it:


 
  
 I'm from Italy. There is an official Chord reseller here but they do not offer any "Try before you Buy" options and going to their shop would be a 500km trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I can try Amazon UK. Get it, try it out a couple of days and then return it. Would that work?
  


betula said:


> I used iFi iCan with Fidelio X2 before I purchased Mojo. I am relistening my music for 3 weeks now. Nonstop. I didn't know X2 can sound this good. Mojo is an incredible device.


 
  
 I hear good praises for the iCan. If it did that to your X2 maybe (I'm almost sure to be honest) it would do the same with my HP50.


----------



## GreenBow

felix3650 said:


> I'm from Italy. There is an official Chord reseller here but they do not offer any "Try before you Buy" options and going to their shop would be a 500km trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would say try it for more than two days. I thought it took a while but not too long, for the sound to really soften and warm properly.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> .... days. I thought it took a while but not too long, for the sound to really soften and warm properly.


 
  
  
 John Franks had an interesting analogy about 'burn-in', in his interview, here:


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

sonickarma said:


> rq1111 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone share with me how the onkyo dpx1 compare with ak100ii stack with mojo?
> ...


 
 This is AK120 II. AK100 II is a little shorter.


----------



## betula

mython said:


> John Franks had an interesting analogy about 'burn-in', in his interview, here:





 Great interview, thanks. Very informative. That sd card module sounds particularly interesting to me.


----------



## Pokersound

ike1985 said:


> Guys right now I'm listening to the bandcamp app. I love bandcamp, makes buying music super cheap and easy.  Anyway, they have a feature where labels, artists and fans you follow-they're album purchases or recommendations or in the case of lables-releases appear in your music feed. I've got like 300 people I follow so my feed is always updating so I just set mine to play and it will play the next song in my feed automatically with my iphone 5 screen off.  If I click a button it automatically dispalys album art, very nice.
> 
> Anyway, the most of the albums offer a track or two or more as free streaming.  Most of these are im mp3 format(guessing).  The albums can all be downloaded in flac once you pay(in most cases, some are free). Now to the point: I am astonished at the quality of these streaming mp3's on mojo and my ADEL A12's.  I just listened to Heights(never heard of this band before) - Trick of the Light.  The guitars reach high and low across the sound spectrum, the cymbals decay for a very long time, the bass guitar is tight but has a ton of authority.  Everything-especially the drums are placed in the correct place on the large soundstage.  Who thought simple streaming mp3's could sound so damn good.


 
 It is possible to use it connecting the phone (android) to Mojo via otg? I mean. it works like uapp?


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> John Franks had an interesting analogy about 'burn-in', in his interview, here:




That was a very informative interview. Thanks for posting it. 

I particularly liked the parts about brain burn-in and visual and audio perception. The timing comments from John ring very true with what I hear with the Mojo.

Also, the idea of the SD card add-on with a screen will be most welcomed by many. Mojo DAP!


----------



## jarnopp

mython said:


> John Franks had an interesting analogy about 'burn-in', in his interview, here:




Thanks, Mython. Great interview. I love hearing the additional technical and design details trickle out, like solving a mystery (of how this unit sounds so fantastic). John mentions that Mojo uses 60 DSP cores. Rob has said Dave uses 166. The Mojo's chip has 90 cores, so others could be used for other functions besides the DAC itself. Interesting,y, the Hugo chip has 16 DSP cores. Not saying more has to be better...not saying.


----------



## NaiveSound

Is Hugo significantly better in all areas than mojo?


----------



## Pokemonn

Some people may prefer Mojo over Hugo.


----------



## sabloke

I'm not sure, but my wallet likes the Mojo much more for sure


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> John Franks had an interesting analogy about 'burn-in', in his interview, here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Great interview and insight into the Chord way of doing things. Brain burn-in makes total sense and to think I wasted all those years on d...... and alcohol
Lol


----------



## felix3650

jarnopp said:


> Thanks, Mython. Great interview. I love hearing the additional technical and design details trickle out, like solving a mystery (of how this unit sounds so fantastic). John mentions that Mojo uses 60 DSP cores. Rob has said Dave uses 166. The Mojo's chip has 90 cores, so others could be used for other functions besides the DAC itself. Interesting,y, the Hugo chip has 16 DSP cores. Not saying more has to be better...not saying.


 

 The Mojo, as far as I know uses an Artix FPGA (to keep costs down). It's the lower of the three other models by Xilinx (with Virtex and Kintex being it's bigger brothers). I have worked with a Spartan 3 in the past. The Spartan 6 can be considered a precursor to the Artix 7.
 In fact a Spartan 6 (in terms of raw computing power) stands slightly higher than a Artix 7, even though the later has more Logic Cells thanks to the improved process node (28nm). And so we have the Artix XC7A35T for the Mojo (33280 LC) and the Spartan XC6SLX9 for the HUGO (9152 LC). In terms of power consumption, the Artix has an edge here.
 It's like getting two cars which both can reach a max speed of 280km/h, one however does consume less fuel than the other and it's engine has a lower HP overall.
  
 Felix


----------



## NaiveSound

felix3650 said:


> The Mojo, as far as I know uses an Artix FPGA (to keep costs down). It's the lower of the three other models by Xilinx (with Virtex and Kintex being it's bigger brothers). I have worked with a Spartan 3 in the past. The Spartan 6 can be considered a precursor to the Artix 7.
> In fact a Spartan 6 (in terms of raw computing power) stands slightly higher than a Artix 7, even though the later has more Logic Cells thanks to the improved process node (28nm). And so we have the Artix XC7A35T for the Mojo (33280 LC) and the Spartan XC6SLX9 for the HUGO (9152 LC). In terms of power consumption, the Artix has an edge here.
> It's like getting two cars which both can reach a max speed of 280km/h, one however does consume less fuel than the other and it's engine has a lower HP overall.
> 
> Felix




This is intense


----------



## Rob Watts

Just to correct things - it is a 15T that is used on the Mojo.
  
 That has 16,640 logic cells and 45 dsp cores. 44 cores are used in Mojo.
  
 The overriding design decisions were about power consumption, so although more DSP cores are used than Hugo, that's to reduce power, as the DSP cores are run at a much lower clock speed. To give you another example of lower power, with Hugo when I needed a bigger multiplier I used one DSP core with FPGA fabric (logic cells) added to create the larger multiplier. With Mojo, to save power, I used multiple DSP cores and no fabric to create larger multipliers.
  
 Only the WTA filter is different, the rest of the audio path has Hugo code.
  
 Rob


----------



## betula

I'd like to share two additional thoughts regarding this interview with John.< Edit: Ignore this paragraph. Wrong theory. My second thought to share came up when John was talking about money and the ultimate reason why Mojo was born. He says he is 60 and has enough money. Which I believe.  So his motivation was not earning more money, but making people's life better with opening their eyes for quality audio enjoyment. (And making this possible for more people than ever before, with creating a relatively affordable product.)
  In my opinion this is why Mojo is so remarkable. Many great products are made, with only one intention behind them: making as much money as possible. Some of the "better", more responsible brands realize, it is not the perfect attitude and they make a compromise and willing to have little less profit so they can invest into their future by reaching more customers with a good but slightly cheaper product, etc. The fact that profit was't the first and not even the second thought of the creators of Mojo makes this product so good, so successful, so lovable and close to perfection. 

 Third thing I really liked in the interview was the explanation why Mojo buttons look as they are. In the UK there are a lot of beaches with pebbles. And indeed it is a good feeling to play with those warm pebbles on a sunny day. And Mojo buttons actually convey the feeling. So thanks to John's daughter for the inspiration. 

 And thanks to John and Rob (and the team) for bringing such an awesome product to our lives!


----------



## masterpfa

betula said:


> My second thought to share came up when John was talking about money and the ultimate reason why Mojo was born. He says he is 60 and has enough money. Which I believe.  So his motivation was not earning more money, but making people's life better with opening their eyes for quality audio enjoyment. (And making this possible for more people than ever before, with creating a relatively affordable product.)
> In my opinion this is why Mojo is so remarkable. Many great products are made, with only one intention behind them: making as much money as possible. Some of the "better", more responsible brands realize, it is not the perfect attitude and they make a compromise and willing to have little less profit so they can invest into their future by reaching more customers with a good but slightly cheaper product, etc. The fact that profit was't the first and not even the second thought of the creators of Mojo makes this product so good, so successful, so lovable and close to perfection.
> 
> And thanks to John and Rob (and the team) for bringing such an awesome product to our lives!


 
 The bit that rang so true for me personally and I'm sure it applies to many on here is once you've owned the Mojo there is a good chance you will look to upgrade your existing Kit to match the quality and potential of this DAC. I started looking for a USB DAC/AMP to go with my Shure 535 and mobile phone, within 6 weeks I ended up purchasing Grado SR325e, HD800 and have coming soon ACS Encore Studio Custom IEMs, as well ordering RHA T20 along with Echobox Finder X1's I got as part of their recent crowd funding. Not to mention AK100 as my source for those times I don't want to use my phone.
  
Above all
I'm enjoying listening to my music again, no matter where I am, home, car or away


----------



## Mojo ideas

jarnopp said:


> Thanks, Mython. Great interview. I love hearing the additional technical and design details trickle out, like solving a mystery (of how this unit sounds so fantastic). John mentions that Mojo uses 60 DSP cores. Rob has said Dave uses 166. The Mojo's chip has 90 cores, so others could be used for other functions besides the DAC itself. Interesting,y, the Hugo chip has 16 DSP cores. Not saying more has to be better...not saying.


 
it was always our intention to try to match the performance of Hugo To do this without using as much power as Hugo. Therefore Rob used more DSP cores but run differently to match the performance of Hugo but at far lower power demands. JF


----------



## fixated

Haven't read the whole thread yet so forgive me if this was already mentioned somewhere. Anyone tried both the Vorzuge pure plus II and the MoJo? I'm torn between the two since I already have a nice source (Ibasso DX80) and am planning to get a decent amp for the pair of IEMs that I'm planning to buy.


----------



## mazzy009

http://ameblo.jp/e-earphone/entry-11281447179.html
 review of "magic tape" can be used many times for stacking Mojo with Phone 
  

 https://youtu.be/q5XDxiPbBw0
  
 640 yen is just 5$ 
 http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/003043000065/price/
  
 size 40 mm x 70 mm


----------



## Mojo ideas

betula said:


> I'd like to share two additional thoughts regarding this interview with John.
> 
> One is the name choosing story. Even though I don't live in the USA, with a little googling I figured out the original name would have been Trojan. Which is also not a bad name, but I tell you why I find Mojo better. (For people who didn't watch the interview, the main reason Chord didn't go for the name Trojan is because it was already used by a big USA brand in different areas, not audio.  )
> 
> ...


 Sorry to say that the name we planned to use was Buddy..... not Trojan until Ken Kessler a kind friend advised me that in the USA buddy was famous a brand name for what every young and hopeful guy carries around in his wallet and that usually stays firmly in his wallet for months or even years if he's unlucky or an audiophile like most of us guys were.


----------



## betula

mojo ideas said:


> Sorry to say that the name we planned to use was Buddy..... not Trojan until Ken Kessler a kind friend advised me that in the USA buddy was famous a brand name for what every young and hopeful guy carries around in his wallet and that usually stays firmly in his wallet for months or even years if he's unlucky or an audiophile like most of us guys were.




My mistake sorry. I have got vivid imagination.


----------



## Docterror

mojo ideas said:


> Sorry to say that the name we planned to use was Buddy..... not Trojan until Ken Kessler a kind friend advised me that in the USA buddy was famous a brand name for what every young and *hopeful* guy carries around in his wallet and that usually stays firmly in his wallet for months or even years if he's unlucky or an audiophile like most of us guys were.


 
  
 Lol! Well put.


----------



## x RELIC x

mojo ideas said:


> Sorry to say that the name we planned to use was Buddy..... not Trojan until Ken Kessler a kind friend advised me that in the USA buddy was famous a brand name for what every young and hopeful guy carries around in his wallet and that usually stays firmly in his wallet for months or even years if he's unlucky *or an audiophile like most of us guys were*.




Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## georgelai57

I hope the Mojo starts a better naming convention than Chord has used previously.


----------



## PANURUS

Basically, if you experience RF issues when Mojo is connected to a smartphone, then:
  

ensure you are using a proper _coaxially-shielded_ connector cable
if available to you, try to operate your smartphone on _3G_ or _LTE_, and not on _2G/Edge_
try using the smartphone in 'Airplane' mode whenever possible
you may find it worthwhile obtaining a small ferrite choke to clip around the co-ax connector cable, locating it as close to the phone end as possible
Co-ax cables, and USB connector cables, may benefit from use of a ferrite choke
  
  
 1. With the jitterbug between my samsung S4 and the mojo, the RF are nearly gone.
  
 On 100 km on the highway, only once i can detect the change of  gsm relay.
  
  
  
 2. I have the Pink Floyd album " The Division Bell" in 44.1 and 96.
  
 The benefit of the jitterbug on the sound quality is more audible when i use the 96 kHz/24bits files.
  
 3. When I use the mojo with a PC, my portable or the S4, and the Jitterbug, I have poor quality by comparaison with the folowing setup:
 Oppo BDP-103D connected with "Wireworld Supernova 7 Toslink optical" to Mojo. In this setup, i place the jitterbug between the HD and the mojo.
  
 4.  I have try the new Sennheizer HD800S versus HD800 and Oppo PM-3 versus HD600.
 on Oppo BDP-103D connected with "Wireworld Supernova 7 Toslink optical" to Mojo
 I prefer the HD800S because the little acidity of the HD800 is gone.
 The sailor said me that all the listeners who compare them in his shop think the same.
 I like the HD800S to but i am still waiting to ear it with the Dave.
  
 5. Oppo PM3 Cable replacement: Wireworld nano silver eclipse
    

 Read more at http://nicollpr.com/wireworld/releases/2015/WW_HeadphoneCP_FinalPR.pdf
  
 I think that Wireworld chooses the Oppo PM-3 for a good raison.
 I have try the Wireworld nano silver eclipse between the Mojo and the PM-3.
 I listen more dynamic, more details and the picture is more open.
 I am sure that the 200 Euro are a good investissement. I think that you have to try it to have the best of your Mojo with the PM-3.
 In some days I will receve in loan the Wireworld nano silver eclipse and the Wireworld nano platinum eclipse.
  
 to following


----------



## henriks

I got this tiny fellow today, working with my usb-c otg cable..

  
 under 1$
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/272035255061?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Antihippy

henriks said:


> I got this tiny fellow today, working with my usb-c otg cable..
> 
> 
> under 1$
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272035255061?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
  
  
 That actually seems perfect for what I need.
  
 Now I need to find a USB A to USB C OTG cable that is both short hand angled on both ends.


----------



## GreenBow

@Mython
  
 John Franks lost me in that interview when he said the Mojo will stand up against £25,000 DACs. Then be better. He did say in terms of measurements though. I don't know if he was referring to sound quality so I watched on. It was a great interview. Especially the part where he revealed he had sold his house to Rob Watts, haha. I will be looking into 1960s jazz too. (Healthy looking 60 year old or what!)
  
 With reference to burn-in, it is undeniable in transducer technology, like some headphones and loudspeakers. One example, my new speakers initially did not respond to tweaking an equaliser at 31Hz. They do now. They were very bass light when new. Grado headphones from the previous SR and SRi ranges I have owned from new. They made a clear-cut change from new out of the box. Nothing to do with what the brain does. I owned apair of ex-demo SR60. They were wonderful from day one. I gave them to a relative. I bought some new SR60 boxed, sealed, new, and they sounded terrible. Over time they developed the sound the first pair had. Exactly the same with a new pair of SR125i. Most of us concluded seventy hours was needed. The new Grado e-series is meant to fill out in the bass and improve tonally, and it did for me. Nothing to do with brain.
  
 Personally I think the analogy of burn-in with 3D-pictures was not conclusive. Those dot pictures were about letting your eyes relax rather than working the eye muscles, before the image appeared. We do not have those functions in the ear. (Those pictures were not about training the brain to do anything.) Taking it as purely analagous though it presents a different question. The reason why we later hear stuff in music after buying a piece of audio kit is more simply explained. We are focussing on different parts of the same music at different times. (We do however adjust to new audio kit whatever kind of burn in you could call it. many of us like the improvement of new kit from day one, then admit they sound better later.)
  
 It is hard though to try and figure out why audio kit appears to burn in. I have a theory but no idea how relevant. Mechanical items like cars need to be run-in. Also they run better at certain temperatures etc. Well electrons and currents moving, are mechanical operations. It is not unreasonable to think electronic components need time. Many are after all are tiny gates, or storage facilities, current (power) diversions, or chokes.
  
 With reference to the Mojo, and initial impressions, I think I was right to give the advice I did. (Whether it be brain-burn-in or otherwise.) My very first impression of the Mojo was not favourable. I could hear all the extra detail, but it sounded harsh like throwing a pile of crockery and metal plates. There was too much detail and it sounded slightly hollow. [Please bear in mind I was coming from the Meridian Explorer. It is a smoother, softer, less detailed DAC than the Mojo.]
  
 It was the extra detail that kept me listening, plus the wonderful stuff people say. The sound changed after about two days, then got smoother from then on. The Mojo has settled for me though it does seem to get smoother and more solid. I think the smooth sound is what other people call 'effortless'. (Anyway I guess I am in for a hard time over this post.)


----------



## Antihippy

Hmm, ordering from amazon Japan is weird though, shipping wise.

By the way, is it common for the balls to rattle a bit? Only happens with a firm shake.


----------



## Saoshyant

Ok, going to avoid the obvious joke.  I must admit that's a nice looking cable, too bad it's not seemingly available on the US Amazon.


----------



## iBrian

antihippy said:


> By the way, is it common for the balls to rattle a bit? Only happens with a firm shake.




This guy


----------



## Ike1985

pokersound said:


> It is possible to use it connecting the phone (android) to Mojo via otg? I mean. it works like uapp?


 
  
 I don't know I only have an iphone 5, my next phone will be a Samsung s7.  I sure hope Android phones can output youtube/bandcamp/tuneshell/onkyo/stitcher to mojo via usb.


----------



## Rob Watts

Electrolytic capacitors take time to break in - leakage current takes 3 months to minimize and so does ESR (equivalent series resistance). If you use them in the audio path (I do not) then bass distortion gets lower with time. It is possible to reduce break-in time, and I do this.
  
 With Hugo I kept on getting the feeling that SQ was getting better and better - even nine months on - but when given brand new product from Chord, once warmed up, they sounded the same. So it was not the hardware, and either I was deluding myself, or my brain was un-learning digital music. Now Mojo/Hugo/Dave do things in the time domain that no other DAC's do, so its easier for the brain to make sense of the music as timing of transients has much less uncertainty. Certainly the brain does get used to a particular sound, and creates processing short cuts that allows better understanding of the sound, so its not a great leap to state the possibility that our brain's unlearn digital sound as after all, we are surrounded by it.
  
 I can say that since Hugo I can no longer tolerate listening to music using conventional DAC's.
  
 Rob


----------



## Ike1985

rob watts said:


> Electrolytic capacitors take time to break in - leakage current takes 3 months to minimize and so does ESR (equivalent series resistance). If you use them in the audio path (I do not) then bass distortion gets lower with time. It is possible to reduce break-in time, and I do this.
> 
> With Hugo I kept on getting the feeling that SQ was getting better and better - even nine months on - but when given brand new product from Chord, once warmed up, they sounded the same. So it was not the hardware, and either I was deluding myself, or my brain was un-learning digital music. Now Mojo/Hugo/Dave do things in the time domain that no other DAC's do, so its easier for the brain to make sense of the music as timing of transients has much less uncertainty. Certainly the brain does get used to a particular sound, and creates processing short cuts that allows better understanding of the sound, so its not a great leap to state the possibility that our brain's unlearn digital sound as after all, we are surrounded by it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for making a TOTL audio product that can compete with any in the portable market that those of us without 25k/month audio budgets can afford.  Mojo is always with me and even streaming mp3's sounds fantastic.  I look forward to getting one of your desktop rigs some day.


----------



## cj3209

BRAVO! to the creators of the MoJo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I was on the sidelines for quite some time before I just picked one up from moon-audio.  I'm simply amazed that I can get similar high quality sound compared to my reference transportable ALO CDM in a mobile unit - connected to my Samsung Note 4.  
  
 If we can get an SD card attachment w/screen, my AK120ii is in danger of being delegated to the drawer...


----------



## Pokersound

I was listenin some mp3's music last night and I was amazed the good the sound is with this little wonder.
  
 Most of my music is in flac buy since Mojo the mp3 is important again.
  
 Thanks Chord team


----------



## iBrian

henriks said:


> I got this tiny fellow today, working with my usb-c otg cable..
> 
> 
> under 1$
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272035255061?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 

 Just purchased 7 for a rainy day lol  DONT JUDGE ME!  ◕‿◕


----------



## Mojo ideas

olewhiskey said:


> Just purchased 7 for a rainy day lol  DONT JUDGE ME!  ◕‿◕


 Please be careful when using one of conjoining connectors that you don't simply mechanically over stress the micro USB socket in Mojo as the larger style of standard USB can be stiffer and heavier that s normal micro USB I'd suggest that you wait a few weeks until our Adaptor is available as we've taken measures to avoid putting stress onto the USB sockets.


----------



## iBrian

mojo ideas said:


> Please be careful when using one of conjoining connectors that you don't simply mechanically over stress the micro USB socket in Mojo as the larger style of standard USB can be stiffer and heavier that s normal micro USB I'd suggest that you wait a few weeks until our Adaptor is available as we've taken measures to avoid putting stress onto the USB sockets.


 

 Oh I'm not going to use those for the mojo.   These will be for something else. lol I should have maybe said that.  I will only use what is recommended per developer.


----------



## Colhd

"I'd suggest that you wait a* few weeks *until our Adaptor is available as we've taken measures to avoid putting stress onto the USB sockets"
  
 Very much looking forward to seeing these adaptors.


----------



## iBrian

colhd said:


> "I'd suggest that you wait a* few weeks *until our Adaptor is available as we've taken measures to avoid putting stress onto the USB sockets"
> 
> Very much looking forward to seeing these adaptors.


 

 ◕‿◕  nice  Very excited to see those adaptors.  yeah I'm not suing anything that isn't recommended or looks sketchy.  plus I can't take my Mojo mobile anyways  currently it does not work on my iPhone or iPad


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > John Franks had an interesting analogy about 'burn-in', in his interview, here:
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


jarnopp said:


> Thanks, Mython. Great interview. I love hearing the additional technical and design details trickle out, like solving a mystery (of how this unit sounds so fantastic). John mentions that Mojo uses 60 DSP cores. Rob has said Dave uses 166. The Mojo's chip has 90 cores, so others could be used for other functions besides the DAC itself. Interesting,y, the Hugo chip has 16 DSP cores. Not saying more has to be better...not saying.


 
  
  
 I can't take credit for that. EagleWings is the one who drew my attention to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
  


eaglewings said:


> I was watching *munkonggadgets*' interview with John Franks on youtube. (Watched only like 15 mins or so..) John talks about bringing WiFi, Bluetooth and SD-Card modules for Mojo.
> 
> Another thing I learnt, the name Hugo was derived from 'You Go' (in reference to music-on-the-go) and MoJo stands for Mobile Joy.


 
  
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9615#post_12269898


----------



## Mojo777

Wow!!!! I know I needed to charge it first but I could not help have a short listen. Ran through a few tracks from my "test ****" playlist and am floored...Mojo!!! More resolving and involving than my HA-1 paired with the LCD-X.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> I can't take credit for that. EagleWings is the one who drew my attention to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  





 Looks like John talks about some interesting stuff in the interview. I really need to catch-up on the entire video.


----------



## Ike1985

With mojo I find myself listening to genres I would not otherwise listen to because it all sounds so good, my musical taste has expanded more since mojo than the previous years of my life.


----------



## Mython

ike1985 said:


> With mojo I find myself listening to genres I would not otherwise listen to because it all sounds so good, my musical taste has expanded more since mojo than the previous years of my life.


 
  
  
 I hope you realise that Justin Bieber albums can damage audiophile DAPs, DAC-Amps, IEMs. CIEMs, Cans, and even audiophile _ears! _


----------



## Ike1985

mython said:


> I hope you realise that Justin Bieber albums can damage audiophile DAPs, DAC-Amps, IEMs. CIEMs, Cans, and even audiophile _ears!_ :tongue_smile:




Pop is one of the few genres I avoid like the plague, even with mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> With mojo I find myself listening to genres I would not otherwise listen to because it all sounds so good, my musical taste has expanded more since mojo than the previous years of my life.


 
  
 I second that, and with a twist.
  
 I have the Lake Street Drive album 'Bad Self Portraits'. The Mojo deals with the second and fourth tracks where they get congested. (My Meridian Explorer just sounded congested.) In other words the Mojo improves music, or delivers music that lesser DACs can not.


----------



## NaiveSound

ike1985 said:


> With mojo I find myself listening to genres I would not otherwise listen to because it all sounds so good, my musical taste has expanded more since mojo than the previous years of my life.




It also matters on headphones too tho, what u got?


----------



## mscott58

greenbow said:


> I second that, and with a twist.
> 
> I have the Lake Street Drive album 'Bad Self Portraits'. The Mojo deals with the second and fourth tracks where they get congested. (My Meridian Explorer just sounded congested.) In other words the Mojo improves music, or delivers music that lesser DACs can not.




Great album! 

And they're really talented musicians, having gone to conservatory together at NEC.

In fact there's a cool YouTube video of them teaching a class back at NEC that features some great songs and teaches you a bit about how they write and perform. Enjoy - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwpXTeKhWYs

Cheers


----------



## uzi2

greenbow said:


> I second that, and with a twist.
> 
> I have the Lake Street Drive album 'Bad Self Portraits'. The Mojo deals with the second and fourth tracks where they get congested. (My Meridian Explorer just sounded congested.) In other words the Mojo improves music, or delivers music that lesser DACs can not.


 

 Those of us that can remember pre digital had no such issues. The CD was a brilliant idea, but the DACs at the time made it sound cold and harsh. There were to be some innovations and not all CD players sounded the same. I remember a Denon model sounding quite warm in comparison to others. But we have had to wait for the Hugo and now the more affordable Mojo for digitally stored music to be translated into a true analogue sound. A whole generation has been deprived of good sounding music and that is why today's Pop is so appalling...


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> It also matters on headphones too tho, what u got?




 I have $10 batman headphones, like 20 year old cheap Sony headphones, some cheap headphones from the 80's, Apple ear buds, some real old shures that the labeling had worn off of and the 64 audio ADEL A12's.


----------



## NaiveSound

So you feel mojo improves even with the lower end buds you got?


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> So you feel mojo improves even with the lower end buds you got?


affirmative, all is better with mojo but I listen to A12's ~98% of the time.


----------



## jlbrach

listening to Mojo through ear buds?Now that is funny


----------



## RedJohn456

jlbrach said:


> listening to Mojo through ear buds?Now that is funny


 

 whats funny about that? There are some top tier earbuds that sound amazing, esp out of the mojo!


----------



## headmanPL

rob watts said:


> Electrolytic capacitors take time to break in - leakage current takes 3 months to minimize and so does ESR (equivalent series resistance). If you use them in the audio path (I do not) then bass distortion gets lower with time. It is possible to reduce break-in time, and I do this.
> 
> With Hugo I kept on getting the feeling that SQ was getting better and better - even nine months on - but when given brand new product from Chord, once warmed up, they sounded the same. So it was not the hardware, and either I was deluding myself, or my brain was un-learning digital music. Now Mojo/Hugo/Dave do things in the time domain that no other DAC's do, so its easier for the brain to make sense of the music as timing of transients has much less uncertainty. Certainly the brain does get used to a particular sound, and creates processing short cuts that allows better understanding of the sound, so its not a great leap to state the possibility that our brain's unlearn digital sound as after all, we are surrounded by it.
> 
> ...



As with a comfortable mattress you don't realise how good it is until you sleep in another bed. I have really been enjoying my music through Mojo. Purely for convenience (laziness) I listened to some music to build a playlist on my phone. I would never have described this as hi-fi, but it never really offended. I was shocked at how all its limitations jarred me. The phone hasn't worsened. I have simply had my ears recalibrated by Mojo and would rather use lesser headphones with Mojo, than stick with my Grados powered by a weaker source.


----------



## jujuju

Hi
  
 Sorry to interrupt here !! Can somebody give me an insight if possible ?
  
 If i connected a Fiio X5 to a Chord Mojo into an Audio GD Master 6 amp would this give me an improvement in sound compared to just using the Fiio X5 Line out into the Audio GD??


----------



## vapman

jujuju said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to interrupt here !! Can somebody give me an insight if possible ?
> 
> If i connected a Fiio X5 to a Chord Mojo into an Audio GD Master 6 amp would this give me an improvement in sound compared to just using the Fiio X5 Line out into the Audio GD??


 

 Looks like the FiiO X5 supports USB DAC so you should be able to use it as a USB DAC with your X5. then you should notice an improvement.
 mojo is my next head-fi purchase!
  
 (editL i'm wrong!)


----------



## AndrewH13

jujuju said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to interrupt here !! Can somebody give me an insight if possible ?
> 
> If i connected a Fiio X5 to a Chord Mojo into an Audio GD Master 6 amp would this give me an improvement in sound compared to just using the Fiio X5 Line out into the Audio GD??




Fiio X5 using coax out into a Mojo is a great combination. Not sure why amp needed?


----------



## GreenBow

uzi2 said:


> Those of us that can remember pre digital had no such issues. The CD was a brilliant idea, but the DACs at the time made it sound cold and harsh. There were to be some innovations and not all CD players sounded the same. I remember a Denon model sounding quite warm in comparison to others. But we have had to wait for the Hugo and now the more affordable Mojo for digitally stored music to be translated into a true analogue sound. A whole generation has been deprived of good sounding music and that is why today's Pop is so appalling...


 
  
 Some folks had a 2p piece sallotaped to the record player needle head to stop it skipping about, hahah. Vinyl though has had a resurgence recently because of the better quality sound that can be got from it. However You need to spend quite a lot on vinyl playing equipment to get that from it. Money that cold be spent on a good CD player. I think it's horse for courses, but I think £ for £ vinyl had it. However I would not lay money on that, and vinyl wear made the case for CD very strong.
  
 Vinyl is the word sometimes used to describe the Hugo, and I was interested. The Mojo seemed to good to miss. Apprently it all works on the processing that Rob Watts does. Something to do with taps. There was the link included a long time ago in this thread, and I am sure googling would find it. However I still have no idea what it is all about after having read the Rob Watts interview.
  
 It's all about taps apprently. Only I can't work out what a tap is, why it matters, or what it does. I can only theorise form what I uderstand about how DACs work. The issue for me is how DACs cope with 44.1KHz music. The higher the frequency of the original sound the lesser amount of samples per soundwave. Until literally at 20KHz you get 2.2 samples per sine-wave. At 15KHz you get 2.94 samples per sine-wave. For me that is not enough.
  
 The argument is that we hear nothing at those frequencies. However upper harmonics are vital. They are responsible for timbre. (To me this is why HD-audio theoretically is better, because more samples shape the waveforms better.) Basically my argument is this. With such a small amount of samples, it's tricky to get back the analogue waveform perfectly. I mean when you only have three samples per cycle how is it possible to be sure of amplitude. You have to measure the x and y position of the sample, note its frequency, then calculate amplitude. I think it's possible for this to get messy at low sampling rates. Long story; but that is why I think they say HD-audio has better timbre, and spacialisation.
  
 I know the argumant against that. However Rob Watts says his taps numbers do just this; get the wafeform back better. I am guessing but have no idea that his extended number of taps calculates the waveform more accurately. Meaning Rob's DAC does a more in-depth and accurate calculation with the sample.


----------



## dgcrane

Hey there,

I am hoping someone can confirm behavior for me. I have a chromcast audio connected vis optical to the optical in of my ak120. I have the optical out to the optical in of my Chord Mojo. I can get no sound when i plug my headphones into the Mojo but all optical cable lights are red both incoming and outgoing. If i plug my headphones into the aux out of my ak120.... i have music 

I WISH I didnt have to unplug my optical cable all the time to plug my headphones into my ak120 directly but go through my Mojo.

Thanks
Darren


----------



## Ra97oR

greenbow said:


> uzi2 said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us that can remember pre digital had no such issues. The CD was a brilliant idea, but the DACs at the time made it sound cold and harsh. There were to be some innovations and not all CD players sounded the same. I remember a Denon model sounding quite warm in comparison to others. But we have had to wait for the Hugo and now the more affordable Mojo for digitally stored music to be translated into a true analogue sound. A whole generation has been deprived of good sounding music and that is why today's Pop is so appalling...
> ...


 

 Taps is to do with digital filter.
  
 Some basic information without diving into DSP books: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finite_impulse_response


----------



## waynes world

kenman345 said:


> I think i need something not that picky. but thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I am thinking earbuds and now also earphones like the Audio Technica ATH-EQ300M but higher end




Go with the $5 VE Monk. I jest not.


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> Looks like the FiiO X5 supports USB DAC so you should be able to use it as a USB DAC with your X5. then you should notice an improvement.
> mojo is my next head-fi purchase!




No, you can not use the USB interface from the X5 to output to the Mojo. From the X5 you need to use the digital coaxial output to the Mojo.

The USB DAC function of the X5 is meant to be used as an external DAC from a computer, not the other way around as a USB OTG host.


----------



## vapman

x relic x said:


> No, you can not use the USB interface from the X5 to output to the Mojo. From the X5 you need to use the digital coaxial output to the Mojo.
> 
> The USB DAC function of the X5 is meant to be used as an external DAC from a computer, not the other way around as a USB OTG host.


 

 thanks for the clarification... this is good to know!


----------



## GreenBow

ra97or said:


> Taps is to do with digital filter.
> 
> Some basic information without diving into DSP books: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finite_impulse_response


 

 OK I will check that over. Thank you.
  
@mscott58 You know talking Lake Street there is another point that the Mojo triumphs with. When I was listening to Lake Street Dive with the Meridian Explorer (ME), I mentioned vocals sounded a bit loud. With the Mojo this is fixed. The soundstage is more balanced, and balances the vocals with everything else. The ME made the vocals which are generally central, sound forward. The ME does include all the information at the side but doesn't present it as evenly. All in the detail.


----------



## salla45

Am using, on occasion S5 Galaxy with my Mojo and the battery issue is bugging me, ie the fact that the phone runs down when listening.
  
 I seem to remember seeing somewhere that one can purchase a USB cable for phones, etc, which has a 2nd connector allowing for charging whilst transferring data???? 
  
 If anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be appreciated


----------



## MacedonianHero

salla45 said:


> Am using, on occasion S5 Galaxy with my Mojo and the battery issue is bugging me, ie the fact that the phone runs down when listening.
> 
> I seem to remember seeing somewhere that one can purchase a USB cable for phones, etc, which has a 2nd connector allowing for charging whilst transferring data????
> 
> If anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be appreciated


 
  
 As the Mojo has 2 different USBs (one for charging and one for data input) I can't see how it's running down your phone?


----------



## salla45

macedonianhero said:


> As the Mojo has 2 different USBs (one for charging and one for data input) I can't see how it's running down your phone?


 
 the phone runs down itself, doesn't need the mojo to do it  - whilst it's connected to the mojo, it's not charging, ergo it's running down.
  
 am seeking a cable which allows the data transfer to proceed as normal (ie one usb plug would go into the OTG adapter) and which splits the power side of things to another usb plug-end so that i can charge the phone whilst it's plugged into the mojo.


----------



## MacedonianHero

salla45 said:


> the phone runs down itself, doesn't need the mojo to do it  - whilst it's connected to the mojo, it's not charging, ergo it's running down.
> 
> am seeking a cable which allows the data transfer to proceed as normal (ie one usb plug would go into the OTG adapter) and which splits the power side of things to another usb plug-end so that i can charge the phone whilst it's plugged into the mojo.


 
 Oh I see...then might I suggest an iPhone?


----------



## salla45

macedonianhero said:


> Oh I see...then might I suggest an iPhone?


 

  
 all joking aside, am curious, does that charge whilst listening via usb to mojo?


----------



## MacedonianHero

salla45 said:


> all joking aside, am curious, does that charge whilst listening via usb to mojo?


 
  
 I can't see how this can occur...your phone would have just 1 USB port.


----------



## harpo1

macedonianhero said:


> As the Mojo has 2 different USBs (one for charging and one for data input) I can't see how it's running down your phone?


 
 You need something like this.  Find a better one though.
 http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Cable-Player-Samsung-Galaxy/dp/B00CXAC1ZW


----------



## MacedonianHero

harpo1 said:


> You need something like this.  Find a better one though.
> http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Cable-Player-Samsung-Galaxy/dp/B00CXAC1ZW


 
  
 Not sure if it would mess up with the Mojo?


----------



## harpo1

macedonianhero said:


> Not sure if it would mess up with the Mojo?


 
 Not sure since I don't use one.  Hopefully someone who uses one will chime in.


----------



## NaiveSound

Should the volume of my dx80 when feeding mojo be at 0 or at max volume?


----------



## salla45

harpo1 said:


> You need something like this.  Find a better one though.
> http://www.amazon.com/Micro-Cable-Player-Samsung-Galaxy/dp/B00CXAC1ZW


 
 that's the ticket!
  
 thanks, it's a bugger to find stuff these days if you don't know the nomenclature. Was sure i'd seen it somewhere!


----------



## music4mhell

waynes world said:


> kenman345 said:
> 
> 
> > I think i need something not that picky. but thanks for the suggestion.
> ...


 
 I just ordered VE Monk + VE ZEN 2.0
  
 Surely will compare $5 vs. $150


----------



## SearchOfSub

ike1985 said:


> With mojo I find myself listening to genres I would not otherwise listen to because it all sounds so good, my musical taste has expanded more since mojo than the previous years of my life.





Funny I found the same impressions listening to the Hugo. You get the motivation to start listening to music you never heard before instead of listening to your favorites list repeatedly. Chord should somehow market this because it's special and not many dacs can do this, regardless of price. (and I have heard quite of them). I think it's Robs line of sound signature. His dacs are just very distortion free and very well tuned.


----------



## SearchOfSub

greenbow said:


> @Mython
> 
> 
> John Franks lost me in that interview when he said the Mojo will stand up against £25,000 DACs. Then be better. He did say in terms of measurements though. I don't know if he was referring to sound quality so I watched on. It was a great interview. Especially the part where he revealed he had sold his house to Rob Watts, haha. I will be looking into 1960s jazz too. (Healthy looking 60 year old or what!)
> ...




First paragraph (can't highlight because I'm on tablet). The Hugo atleast do hold its own against 40,000.00 systems to my ears. Hugo + Evolution Acoustics MicroOnes, Kimbre interconnects and Audioquest speaker cable setup held its own at audio shows I've been to. The 40,000.00 systems sounded different - can't say better but different,and the Hugo system also had its strong sound characters that held own against much higher costing audio setups.


----------



## Currawong

inthere said:


> I have 14 micro USB cables and none of them work.


 
  
 Make sure you're not using a charge-only cable. Devices that don't require data that come with them for charging often only have a charge-only cable, which is useless.
  


naivesound said:


> Should the volume of my dx80 when feeding mojo be at 0 or at max volume?


 
  
 Doesn't make any difference if using the digital output. If it does, then it's a digital volume and it should be at maximum.


----------



## NaiveSound

currawong said:


> Make sure you're not using a charge-only cable. Devices that don't require data that come with them for charging often only have a charge-only cable, which is useless.
> 
> Doesn't make any difference if using the digital output. If it does, then it's a digital volume and it should be at maximum.




Ate you sure, what about the *bit perfect * thing? Can anyone comfirm, I belive you, I'm just confused


----------



## Currawong

naivesound said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you're not using a charge-only cable. Devices that don't require data that come with them for charging often only have a charge-only cable, which is useless.
> ...


 

 I just did. If the volume _makes no difference_ to the digital output level, no problem. If it *does* then you need to set to maximum for the output to be bit perfect.


----------



## EllieFreckles

Got my Chord Mojo in earlier today, and have been listening to them for about 3-4 hours after they fully charged.
  
 When I first got it in the mail, I was a little taken back. I thought the thing was supposed to be small, but didn't expect it to be _*THAT*_ small! In my mind I was thinking, I paid $600...and it's this small. My Lyr was like $370 and was this big steel amp w/tubes, so I had been trained to expect really big things the higher the price range. But then I picked up the Mojo, and it made sense. The thing feels really high quality, and is very sexy/appealing (the pictures do not do it justice. I actually thought the pictures of them online, make it look like a plastic/cheap device). But the actual device in person, is actually beautiful! Has a brushed steel feel, and is beautiful in its size/simplicity. I guess the LED lights might be subjective, but I love those too (looks cool at night, and looks futuristic!). Plus you can lower the brightness, if that's not your thing. But overall, it's IMO a very appealing device. Looks much different in person IMO.  
  
 On to the sound:
  
 I'm really really impressed with this thing. It's driving my HD-800 without breaking a sweat, and it sounds so smooth/clear. I was previously using a Schiit Lyr + Fiio E17. I was just looking for a decent upgrade to hold me over for 2-3 years until I could afford a more expensive set up for the HD-800. So I wasn't expecting a huge upgrade, just something that would be decent. And this thing is surpassing what I expected. 
  
 Keeping in mind that i'm a casual audiophile (I don't have trained hearing, and don't understand the technical aspects -- so take my impressions with a grain of salt, or at least with a casuals view). But wow, just wow. It's definitely a big step up from my Lyr/E17 combo.
  
 The difference was night and day right out the gate. Everything sounded so much more clear and smooth, and it has a very tight/punch to it, that I love. It just sounds like a much tighter package. I'm really surprised at how much more powerful things sound, even at lower levels. And the Mojo gives a lot of room to crank the volume up. I have not had the chance to pair the HD-800 with other set ups (just got them a month ago, and am really poor). But I've been reading about the HD-800 since they first came out, and have always heard they are very "picky"...about what they pair with. I've always been told that the HD-800 are really amazing when they are paired right. I don't have enough comparisons, to make any claim with the Mojo. But I can at least tell that, going from my old set up to the Mojo, I think I can understand the pairing thing now. As I really feel the Mojo and the HD-800's sound work together, and it really brings out all the things I love about the HD-800 (whereas i feel my old set up, was kind of at odds with it, working against the things the HD-800 does well).
  
 I can say from a casual audiophiles perspective, this thing is really something special. It was really easy to set up, and requires a lot less knowledge then other set ups. Considering you are getting both a DAC + Amp all in one package, and it's basically plug and play (and doesn't require a lot of knowledge to get a better sound of it)...$600 is actually an incredible deal. And again, speaking as a casual, this actually means a whole lot to me. I've been collecting headphone's for over 10 years, but have always felt like an outsider. Because my lack of knowledge, and my untrained ears, I've always had a hard time getting into higher tier headphones. I always felt a barrier, because the higher you go up, the more you really need to have more knowledge (especially with regards to Amp/DAC's). And I feel in a way, the Mojo kind of breaks down that barrier. 
  
 I'm just someone that appreciates high quality audio files, as well as different sound signatures that each brand/headphone can provide you. I actually love having "control" over my audio, and apart of that control, is being able to try different sound signatures, and finding the one you enjoy the most. SO I might not understand all the technical, or have the best/trained hearing, but I passionately love music, and love headphones. 

 I said this earlier, but it's been my dream forever to own the HD-800. Not just something I really wanted, but an actual dream. Something I didn't think I would ever be able to get. I've been thinking about them since they first came out. But I always assumed that I would never have enough money at one time, to be able to get them. And even if I did end up getting them, I would have the barrier of the Amp/DAC issue, that would keep me from truly enjoying them. So when I finally was able to get the HD-800 a month ago, I actually cried. Because it meant so much to me. But I'll admit, I also had nagging feelings, because I wasn't entirely happy with my set up. And I kind of just accepted that this was the barrier I was coming up against. And I would just have to accept it.
  
 But getting the Mojo, makes me feel like that barrier is down. And yeah, I cried again today. But I also had the biggest smile on my face as well!
  
 Thanks for listening to my rant, sorry if it was just a bunch of words, and wasn't very insightful. Thank you so much to everyone that helped me with this. I'm really happy with this, and it really surpassed anything I expected. I feel like I'm actually doing my HD-800's justice now, and getting use of their great qualities. I know there will always be something out there that can get even more out of the HD-800. But as someone that doesn't have a lot of money, this is a really great thing. 
  
 - Ellie


----------



## NaiveSound

currawong said:


> I just did. If the volume _makes no difference_ to the digital output level, no problem. If it *does* then you need to set to maximum for the output to be bit perfect.




But dx80 is only. Coax to. Coax


----------



## San Man

My AK100mk2 defaults to max volume when hooked up to the mojo.   Irritating if I don't remember to lower it when I use it solo


----------



## Mimouille

heliuscc said:


> What's the current thinking on sysconcepts/mojo/AK100 stacking?
> 
> Do you go balls up with a diagonal cable, or do you hide your balls with a short vertical cable, with the mojo under the AK?
> I've gone for the second but I'm curious about reasons for the alternate stack?


 
 Besides having a shorter cable, the key reason for me to chose the second option, is that you can put your stack on your table resting on the Mojos little feet.


----------



## kikouyou

kenman345 said:


> Anyone use the Mojo with earbuds? Any recommendations?


JH audio 16 or Roxanne


----------



## xtr4

kikouyou said:


> JH audio 16 or Roxanne




I think by ear buds he means, VE Monk, Zen. Those you recommended are In Ear Monitors.


----------



## x RELIC x

mimouille said:


> Besides having a shorter cable, the key reason for me to chose the second option, is that you can put your stack on your table resting on the Mojos little feet.




Plus the cable doesn't interfere with the charging port this way. 

This thread needs a few more pics....


----------



## music4mhell

kikouyou said:


> kenman345 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone use the Mojo with earbuds? Any recommendations?
> ...


 
  


xtr4 said:


> kikouyou said:
> 
> 
> > JH audio 16 or Roxanne
> ...


 
 Yes, i don't know why ppl thin IEM are same as earbuds.
  
 I just ordere VE ZEN 2.0 and monk


----------



## rq1111

Hi Guys, just to check you. Recently, I encounter hissing more on the right side of my iem when start the mojo. Then I press the volume button either '+' or '-' or both for a few times before the hissing will go. But sometimes the hiss will come back after i adjust the volume so again i try the method to press the volume till the hiss gone. It is still under warranty so i wonder if I should send my mojo for service.


----------



## Mimouille

x relic x said:


> Plus the cable doesn't interfere with the charging port this way.


 
 True dat


----------



## GreenBow

searchofsub said:


> First paragraph (can't highlight because I'm on tablet). The Hugo atleast do hold its own against 40,000.00 systems to my ears. Hugo + Evolution Acoustics MicroOnes, Kimbre interconnects and Audioquest speaker cable setup held its own at audio shows I've been to. The 40,000.00 systems sounded different - can't say better but different,and the Hugo system also had its strong sound characters that held own against much higher costing audio setups.


 

 Yeah I mean I know the What Hi-Fi review of the Hugo says it can stand in for a £5,000 digital pre-amp. That would probably mean a £25,000 system. Saying the Mojo will best a £25,000 DAC means the Mojo is five times better valued than the Hugo. (Whatever though, What Hi-Fi are not the last word on this.)
  
 I can't evaluate the Mojo as fairly as others though because my headphones and active speakers are not top notch. I can hear where the Mojo wants to go, and I can hear the Mojo making my actives sound limited. Or showing me what I should have.


----------



## audionewbi

hey guys, i have not been active in this thread and I did my best to search this matter but I could not find anything. Do we have any further updates regarding the promise chord mojo accessories?
  
 Regards


----------



## vhsownsbeta

audionewbi said:


> hey guys, i have not been active in this thread and I did my best to search this matter but I could not find anything. Do we have any further updates regarding the promise chord mojo accessories?
> 
> Regards




A number of accessories are mentioned in an interview with John Franks here; http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10485#post_12305181


----------



## GreenBow

I am now in the predicament of whether I should by the QED Micro USB cable for the Mojo. I am not sure about the digital cable thing because getting a good cable for Meridian Explorer did not work. I think we need a separate voting thread to pole of people who bought an audiophile USB cable. I remember @imattersuk telling us it works conclusively. Plus What Hi-Fi love those cables. Didn't work for me before though. Plus Chord told us the Mojo re-clocks the data, making it jitter free.
  
 I am confused.


----------



## Ike1985

salla45 said:


> Am using, on occasion S5 Galaxy with my Mojo and the battery issue is bugging me, ie the fact that the phone runs down when listening.
> 
> I seem to remember seeing somewhere that one can purchase a USB cable for phones, etc, which has a 2nd connector allowing for charging whilst transferring data????
> 
> If anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be appreciated


 
  
 I am looking for this for iphone as well, in the meantime turn off all background apps, lower brightness to absolute minimum, go into low power mode and disable background updates.


----------



## BA_D_R

I just got my LCD-XC headphone...  I found mojo with lcd-xc to be a bad combo.
 anyone got this combo? any suggestions are highly appreciated...


----------



## starNdust

ba_d_r said:


> I just got my LCD-XC headphone...  I found mojo with lcd-xc to be a bad combo.
> anyone got this combo? any suggestions are highly appreciated...


 
 same as with my lcd2 its not that great as i feel it need more power and authority ,  it goes well with the hd800 instead


----------



## Anwer

Hi all, which iOS apps support the Mojo when it's connected to an iPhone (6 Plus, iOS 9.2)?
  
 Also, does the coaxial connection between the DX90 and the Mojo have lower SQ compared to the lightning connection mentioned above?
  
 I'm thankful for any answer you guys can give me 
  
 [EDIT] Btw, can I use the coaxial cable included in the DX90 package to connect it to the Mojo?


----------



## Mimouille

greenbow said:


> I am now in the predicament of whether I should by the QED Micro USB cable for the Mojo. I am not sure about the digital cable thing because getting a good cable for Meridian Explorer did not work. I think we need a separate voting thread to pole of people who bought an audiophile USB cable. I remember @imattersuk
> telling us it works conclusively. Plus What Hi-Fi love those cables. Didn't work for me before though. Plus Chord told us the Mojo re-clocks the data, making it jitter free.
> 
> I am confused. :confused_face:


What do you mean by work? I have the QED, no issues with it, but it is very thick and rigid, so not very practical for me.


----------



## jarnopp

anwer said:


> Hi all, which iOS apps support the Mojo when it's connected to an iPhone (6 Plus, iOS 9.2)?
> 
> Also, does the coaxial connection between the DX90 and the Mojo have lower SQ compared to the lightning connection mentioned above?
> 
> ...




I've used Onkyo HD, Amazon Music, Equalizer, and of course, Apple's music player with the Mojo just fine.


----------



## masterpfa

anwer said:


> Hi all, which iOS apps support the Mojo when it's connected to an iPhone (6 Plus, iOS 9.2)?
> 
> Also, does the coaxial connection between the DX90 and the Mojo have lower SQ compared to the lightning connection mentioned above?
> 
> ...


 
 Onkyo HF Player I know works with iOS

 2nd part of question  found here a section of connecting to devices via COAX


----------



## Colhd

ba_d_r said:


> I just got my LCD-XC headphone...  I found mojo with lcd-xc to be a bad combo.
> anyone got this combo? any suggestions are highly appreciated...


 
  
 How did you find the Mojo with your other headphones? I am impatiently awaiting delivery of both a Mojo and Sig DJs.


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> I am now in the predicament of whether I should by the QED Micro USB cable for the Mojo. I am not sure about the digital cable thing because getting a good cable for Meridian Explorer did not work. I think we need a separate voting thread to pole of people who bought an audiophile USB cable. I remember @imattersuk
> telling us it works conclusively. Plus What Hi-Fi love those cables. Didn't work for me before though. Plus Chord told us the Mojo re-clocks the data, making it jitter free.
> 
> I am confused.


 
  
 Quote:


mimouille said:


> What do you mean by work? I have the QED, no issues with it, but it is very thick and rigid, so not very practical for me.


 
  
 I mean really improve the sound.
  
 I bought Furutech Formua 2 cable for my Meridian Explorer and I heard no improvement. Yet it's highly rated by What Hi-Fi.


----------



## Mimouille

I doubt it can improve the sound, just avoid noise from what I understand.


----------



## zaintachik

naivesound said:


> I have dx80 with mojo, it's OK, then again it may be that I don't like the se846 that I have, dx80 can be funner in certain recording




I have the same pairing, lovin it. Used to run dx90 with cayin c5, lovely too but dx80 and mojo ia bit more musical and the soundstage is quite wide. I can't do a/b dx80 and dx90 with mojo, I don't have the dx90 anymore. I'm run it with ue900, hd700 and nad hp50, I got some other IEM not worth mentioning.


----------



## zaintachik

anwer said:


> Hi all, which iOS apps support the Mojo when it's connected to an iPhone (6 Plus, iOS 9.2)?
> 
> Also, does the coaxial connection between the DX90 and the Mojo have lower SQ compared to the lightning connection mentioned above?
> 
> ...




I'm using this cable works fine with me. At the moment it's just Spotify no flacs on my phone

http://www.lelong.com.my/uranus-occ-iphone-5-6-lightning-camera-kit-to-otg-micro-usb-starspicker-I2449654-2007-01-Sale-I.htm


----------



## BA_D_R

colhd said:


> How did you find the Mojo with your other headphones? I am impatiently awaiting delivery of both a Mojo and Sig DJs.


 
 As I own mojo and Sig DJ, I can tell you its a very good combo, btw I love Sig DJ so much lol


----------



## AndrewH13

elliefreckles said:


> Got my Chord Mojo in earlier today..........
> 
> I'm really happy with this, and it really surpassed anything I expected. I feel like I'm actually doing my HD-800's justice now, and getting use of their great qualities. I know there will always be something out there that can get even more out of the HD-800. But as someone that doesn't have a lot of money, this is a really great thing.
> 
> - Ellie




Thanks for sharing your impressions Ellie, I can really relate to this. I was happy with my Fiio X5 and iBasso DX90 DAPs with iems until I attended a first Head-Fi show last spring. Never had an intention amping, certainly didn't want an external DAP. No need, I was happy with what I had but intrigued to hear HD800s. 

Upon hearing the HD800s, loved the open soundstage but quickly realised the DAPs alone had little power. Tried the Chord Hugo (£1400) and that was that, my ideal combination but certainly couldn't afford both. I then tried the Hugo with my ie800s and was blown away at the improvement a better DAC made. So I bought Hugo at a nice show discount and saved up months for HD800s. 

A year later, things are easier, for a third of the money you can have Mojo with 98% of Hugo's performance (some would say 102% if they like the slightly warmer sound) and still enjoy top quality DAC and amplification to drive more demanding headphones like the HD800. 

Glad you are in a similar place and you will love your Mojo.


----------



## neilvg

*WARNING OFF TOPIC THREAD HIJACK *please ignore if uninterested:

I deal with mastering and mix engineers everyday. It's true that modern music is definitely more compressed, but you cannot compare compression, especially when its part of the mixing process and production itself, with sound quality. An over compressed master will indeed change the quality of the mix, but in many cases, mixes coming into mastering these days are already heavily compressed. This gives the engineers and production crew more of an artistic choice as to how the music hits and is presented. 

Now for that bit on vinyl below: (a summary) : vinyl needs to be taken down in overall VU and treble energy needs to be brought down, mostly so the record can play stably. This actually results in less compression on the master, and a sound that comes closer to the original MIX. However, it is wrong to say that vinyl ACTUALLY has more dynamic range. They are just mastered that way since they need it to play with most modern styli. CD and Digital in general can get away with a lot more compression. This is why the numbers on those measurement sites look the way they do. 



x relic x said:


> The 'guy behind the counter' is a nut bar and doesn't know s***. Vinyl is almost always better for dynamic range. I agree, a lot of modern mixes are terrible and it's getting worse. Adele, Bowie, many remasters, it's sad.




So if your thinking sound quality is opposite of compression - you'll think the new Bowie sounds bad. Because it is very compressed. But I actually think it sounds Amazing. It's very modern, but has great vibrancy and impact - which is what any good mix needs for starters. It's not meant to sound live, its meant to be an artistic statement in the studio. 

*I submit the following: *(not my words) - but from below, it's not a simple straight ahead story when it comes to vinyl being better.
================ 
*Myth*: Vinyl requires a better-sounding master because it is physically incapable of reproducing the hypercompressed sound mastered to CD

Different masters can substantially improve or reduce sound quality. Some have less background noise. Some alter the dynamic range. There are other mastering techniques that can also affect the sound.

There are documented instances of different masters being used on vinyl releases compared to CD releases. A bass note which is panned hard to the left or right will cause the needle on an LP record to jump out of the groove, an early example of this is the song Crazy by Seal which had to be remastered for vinyl with the bass repositioned in the centre stage. Another notable example is The White Stripes' Icky Thump. However, there are also instances of the same masters being used on vinyl releases compared to CD releases. In fact, if you purchase an album produced in the last two decades on vinyl, it is likely that the master will be no different than the one used on CD. Alternative masters for vinyl cost money, and mastering is a significant cost of producing a record. The reason for different masters is that producers possibly view digital media (like CD) and analog media (like Vinyl) to be different in nature, so they might produce a different master for each medium. Some even believe that Vinyl will automatically yield a superior sound, despite the well known technical limitations and disadvantages compared to the CD.
The technical details behind this myth are as follows. The cutting heads used for creating the vinyl lacquer (or metal mother) are speaker-like electromechanical devices driven by an extremely powerful amplifier (several hundred watts). At extremely large/fast cutting head excursions, the cutting head coils may physically burn up, much like how a speaker's voice coils may be destroyed by an excessive current. Also, the diamond cutting head stylus may prematurely wear or break. This places important constraints on the maximum levels that can be recorded to a record.

A very high power output is required to cut grooves with a high acceleration. Acceleration at the same signal amplitude is higher for higher-frequency signals. Heavily clipped and limited CDs in the modern mastering style have more high-frequency content than earlier masters. In general, increasing the perceived volume of a record - whether by increasing the recording level or by limiting/clipping/compression - raises the cutting head average power.

Additionally, during playback, the turntable's stylus has limits on what grooves it can successfully track. Cartridges can only track grooves of a finite modulation width (measured in microns) that decreases in frequency. For instance, a cartridge may only be able to track a 300 µm-wide groove at 300 Hz, and yet only 50 µm at 20 kHz. This also places limits on the acceleration and velocity limits the record master can take.

The most obvious way to work around these issues is simply to reduce the recording level of the vinyl master. That's exactly what vinyl mastering houses do, using multiband limiters that dynamically reduce the treble content of the master, to limit the cutting head power usage.

*Effect of vinyl mastering on dynamic range*
===================================

A related myth is that when vinyl has a higher dynamic range than CD, it means the audio was sourced from a different, more dynamic master, and that the difference in dynamics will be audible.

It is true that recordings on vinyl sometimes have a spikier waveform and a measurably higher dynamic range than their counterparts on CD, at least when the dynamic range is reported by crude "DR meter" tools that compare peak and RMS levels. The higher "DR value" could indeed be a result of entirely different master recordings being provided to the mastering engineers for each format, or different choices made by the engineers, as happens every time old music is remastered for a new release.
But even when the same source master is used, the audio is normally further processed when mastering for the target format (be it CD or vinyl), and this often results in vinyl having a spikier waveform and higher DR measurement. There are two types of processing during vinyl mastering that can increase the DR measurements and waveform spikiness, thus reducing the RMS and increasing the basic DR measurement by perhaps several dB:

The audio is subjected to low-pass or all-pass filtering, which can result in broad peaks becoming slanted ramps.
The amount and stereo separation of deep bass content is reduced for vinyl, to keep the stylus from being thrown out of the groove.
It is quite possible that these changes are entirely inaudible, despite their effect on the waveform shape and DR measurement.
The dynamic range of the waveform is also affected by the vinyl playback system; different systems provide different frequency responses. Factors include cartridge, tonearm, preamp, and even the connecting cables. A vinyl rip with weak bass may well have a higher reported DR value than a rip of the same vinyl on equipment with a stronger bass response.


----------



## Colhd

ba_d_r said:


> As I own mojo and Sig DJ, I can tell you its a very good combo, btw I love Sig DJ so much lol


 
  
 I was aware that you had them from your posts in the SigDJ thread.  Good to know it is a combination that works well, unlike your experience with the LCD-XC, but at least you have a few other wonderful headphones you can team up with the Mojo.
  
 Mojo is now unpacked and charging, ready for use tomorrow which is when the Sig DJs should arrive,  And thankfully no buzzing noises, it's totally silent as it charges from my iPhone charger.


----------



## betula

greenbow said:


> I am now in the predicament of whether I should by the QED Micro USB cable for the Mojo. I am not sure about the digital cable thing because getting a good cable for Meridian Explorer did not work. I think we need a separate voting thread to pole of people who bought an audiophile USB cable. I remember @imattersuk telling us it works conclusively. Plus What Hi-Fi love those cables. Didn't work for me before though. Plus Chord told us the Mojo re-clocks the data, making it jitter free.
> 
> I am confused.


 

 Cables are dangerous territory on head-fi. 
 I can only share my own experience.
 Couple of years ago I was experimenting with different cables for an IE80. There might have been some slight improvement in clarity and brightness with a silver cable, but I sold all of them as eventually I found the difference not justifying the price.
 But recently with Mojo I wanted to experiment with USB cables again, as the bug bit me. Not many people are willing to pay £30-150 for USB cables, so we don't know much about them. People rather invest this money in other upgrades. So, cut the long story short I bought an AudioQuest Cinnamon USB cable recently. I found only a couple of reviews online.
 In my opinion 3 things are important to be aware before a cable purchase: your equipment must be relatively good enough to hear any difference. Your ears must be educated at least on 'intermediate' level to appreciate any differences. Your budget must be relatively flexible. It is pointless to buy £50 USB cable for a £100 DAC. But for Mojo in my opinion it might worth it.
 I did quite a lot of A B switch listenings with the same song with regular £1.50 USB cable and the Cinnamon (£50). I also did 2-3 hrs listening on one and then changing to the other. (Using Fidelio X2 and Foobar with ASIO). I think, with an under £80-100 headphones probably you can't hear much of a difference. With my mentioned setup I did find obvious difference. How big the difference is? Well, it is very relative. Comes down to my above mentioned 3 points.
  I was happy with the regular usb cable. But I am even happier with the cinnamon. The most obvious difference is the clarity. Like some little fog in the sound disappeared. Also more micro detail comes through. Like toe tapping in the background. Which is almost inaudible with the regular usb cable. I also hear the mids more forward and the treble and bass tiny bit less emphasized. The difference is not earth and sky, but it is definitely there. Only you can decide if it is worth the money for you. To me cinnamon is a keeper. But YMMV.


----------



## uzi2

neilvg said:


> . A bass note which is panned hard to the left or right will cause the needle on an LP record to jump out of the groove, an early example of this is the song Crazy by Seal which had to be remastered for vinyl with the bass repositioned in the centre stage.


 
 Those listening on a speaker based system would have been none the wiser as they would not be able to position the bass. Some listening on headphones would have been annoyed with unnatural positioning and others who use crossfeed would also be none the wiser. Hugo red rules...


----------



## justrest

I do not use one week and all charges are gone. is it normal?


----------



## raelamb

colhd said:


> How did you find the Mojo with your other headphones? I am impatiently awaiting delivery of both a Mojo and Sig DJs.


 

 The mojo with my Sig DJ's is absolutely sublime.


----------



## Takeanidea

neilvg said:


> *WARNING OFF TOPIC THREAD HIJACK *please ignore if uninterested:
> 
> Now for that bit on vinyl


 
 One of the best explanations I've yet read on vinyl v CD, a huge hornets nest on headfi , thanks for giving it a good shake. It will certainly make people think , and could do with being set up as a new thread entirely


----------



## Colhd

raelamb said:


> The mojo with my Sig DJ's is absolutely sublime.


 
  
 I am looking forward to a distinct lack of productivity over the next few days; New Toy Syndrome.


----------



## iBrian

takeanidea said:


> One of the best explanations I've yet read on vinyl v CD, a huge hornets nest on headfi , thanks for giving it a good shake. It will certainly make people think , and could do with being set up as a new thread entirely


 

 What if we really had headaches and it was not noticeable until we thought about it? Are they really non existent and just become present or does it take acknowledge for them to become present ?  that will make you think ◕‿◕


----------



## OneTallGuy

This is addressed to all who are on the fence about purchasing the Mojo.  Many of you have read the reviews, all are either glowing or, at the very least, very good.  All state how the cost is either very reasonable or considered to be low. My opinion about the cost is: it is not low.  $600 is a lot of money for the average person.  However, our hobby or audio needs are expensive.  You can accept ok, or you can get whatever will make you happy, or you can get what will transform how you listen to music.  Each step will cost more.  It is like death and taxes, guaranteed.  
  
 I am 60 plus with average ears for my age and mild tinnitis.  I have good equipment, headphones, amps, and dacs at home.  I purchased the Mojo after reading over 600 of these articles.  I hoped I would hear the difference with my Sansung Note 3 cell phone.  I hoped the Mojo would come close to my best home audio systems.  If it did I would be happy and enjoy and be satisfied.
  
 Well, folks, if you have not purchased the Mojo, get off your ass and buy it.  It is unbelievably good.  It is not a little better than what I had before, it is a quantum leap, you have got to be shi..... me, better.  I have only been listening on my portable unit with ciems.  I will, eventually, compare it to my home units.  Based on my memory of how my favorite songs sound at home, I am afraid it will cause me to sell a lot of equipment.  I plan on only using the Mojo as a portable device, but I will have to upgrade to match it's quality.
  
 Folks, ignore the cost, buy it.  Take out a signature loan if you have to.  Do not wait any longer.  If you enjoy music now, you will be elevated to a new plateau in all audio aspects with the Mojo. No matter how old you are or how bad your ears are, you will hear the quality and musical ecstasy you have never experienced before.  Like death and taxes, guaranteed.


----------



## Takeanidea

I think it's non existent til we think about it. Or at least non important.


----------



## mazzy009

just received yesterday, 2 cables, both tested paired with mojo with onkyo dp-x1 and lg v10 - working 
  
 14 days from china to moscow.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/291627246005?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 7 sm is perfect for LG V10 or any phone with central plug point
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/291627246005?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 10 sm is for onkyo 0 because micro usb jack is on side
  
 hope this info will helps.


----------



## betula

onetallguy said:


> This is addressed to all who are on the fence about purchasing the Mojo.  Many of you have read the reviews, all are either glowing or, at the very least, very good.  All state how the cost is either very reasonable or considered to be low. My opinion about the cost is: it is not low.  $600 is a lot of money for the average person.  However, our hobby or audio needs are expensive.  You can accept ok, or you can get whatever will make you happy, or you can get what will transform how you listen to music.  Each step will cost more.  It is like death and taxes, guaranteed.
> 
> I am 60 plus with average ears for my age and mild tinnitis.  I have good equipment, headphones, amps, and dacs at home.  I purchased the Mojo after reading over 600 of these articles.  I hoped I would hear the difference with my Sansung Note 3 cell phone.  I hoped the Mojo would come close to my best home audio systems.  If it did I would be happy and enjoy and be satisfied.
> 
> ...


 

 Well put mate. 100% agreed with your enthusiasm.


----------



## Dionysus

Well put, I could not agree more.


----------



## Takeanidea

onetallguy said:


> I will, eventually, compare it to my home units.  Based on my memory of how my favorite songs sound at home, I am afraid it will cause me to sell a lot of equipment.


 
 It's running through the First Watt F6 clone built for me by @dill3000 which is huge ; an utter monster and $3K worth of American Muscle . Through my HifIMan HE-6s fed into the speaker taps this is end game for me .
 I sold a lot of stuff too. My Fidelity Audio HPA200SE head amp is still at home gathering dust. The rest is gone.
 Do the HD800 owners know you can get a 3.5 terminated lead for the Mojo on ebay for next to nothing?
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDIO123-5N-OCC-Silver-Upgrade-Cable-For-Sennheiser-HD-800-/161686500498?hash=item25a5443492:g:laYAAOSw34FVCuqW


----------



## jlbrach

My LCD-3F paired very well with my Hugo so i am surprised to hear the complaint above that the Mojo doesnt pair well with LCD-2 or the XC.....I find the Mojo pairs well with most any can other than the real power hogs like perhaps the HEk or the HE-6


----------



## jeffu

Not sure if this is proper or not, but since there was some reference to the Mojo with the Audeze LCD-XC - I thought I'd share this link to a post I just made in the LCD-XC thread - again, just my opinion - but the LCD-XC's sure sound better when I run the Mojo as a DAC and use my Cayin portable Amp.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/691151/audeze-lcd-xc/2310#post_12311126


----------



## Skyyyeman

jlbrach said:


> My LCD-3F paired very well with my Hugo so i am surprised to hear the complaint above that the Mojo doesnt pair well with LCD-2 or the XC.....I find the Mojo pairs well with most any can other than the real power hogs like perhaps the HEk or the HE-6


 
 And the LCD-X pairs extremely well with the Mojo. I know several members using the LCD-X with the Mojo and all think it's a superb combination.  Hard to imagine why the LCD-XC would be any different -- it uses the same drivers as the LCD-X.


----------



## iBrian

skyyyeman said:


> And the LCD-X pairs extremely well with the Mojo. I know several members using the LCD-X with the Mojo and all think it's a superb combination.  Hard to imagine why the LCD-XC would be any different -- it uses the same drivers as the LCD-X.


This is what confused me unless it's the closed environment that is giving that reaction


----------



## singleended58

adrsz said:


> never had a good dap before. always used my smartphone + ma750 before.
> i got the chance to grab a ak120 (Not ak120ii) for 500$. barely used from a friend.
> im honest , im a total newbie, not sure if i should buy it or pay less for a new dx80/90.
> 
> ...




I do not have AK120 but AK100mk2 that is matched well with Mojo.


----------



## Coopaw

onetallguy said:


> This is addressed to all who are on the fence about purchasing the Mojo.  Many of you have read the reviews, all are either glowing or, at the very least, very good.  All state how the cost is either very reasonable or considered to be low. My opinion about the cost is: it is not low.  $600 is a lot of money for the average person.  However, our hobby or audio needs are expensive.  You can accept ok, or you can get whatever will make you happy, or you can get what will transform how you listen to music.  Each step will cost more.  It is like death and taxes, guaranteed.
> 
> I am 60 plus with average ears for my age and mild tinnitis.  I have good equipment, headphones, amps, and dacs at home.  I purchased the Mojo after reading over 600 of these articles.  I hoped I would hear the difference with my Sansung Note 3 cell phone.  I hoped the Mojo would come close to my best home audio systems.  If it did I would be happy and enjoy and be satisfied.
> 
> ...


 

 I too like OneTallGuy waded through 650 pages and like him are in the 60 plus age column.  My Mojo arrived an hour ago and is charging.  I can't wait to compare it to the Geek Out 450 I have been using for a year or so now.  Tonight I'll test with my HiFiman HE-400s old Shure E5c's and tomorrow with the Fidelio X2 which should arrive then.  
  
 I don't think I can wait the full 10 hours.  I think I'm just going to wait for the light to go out and give it a listen but keep it plugged in charging.  By the way, I have it plugged into an Anker USB powered hub and it is dead silent, no hissing or buzzing.  The light is on white and very slightly warm to the touch.  
  
 I sure hope OneTallGuys assessment hold true for me as well.  Oh Boy, Oh Boy!!!  I have to go find a distraction for several hours now.


----------



## jeffu

olewhiskey said:


> This is what confused me unless it's the closed environment that is giving that reaction


 
 Just my observation - I'm not saying it's bad, the LCD-XC does sound good with the Mojo, but the extra amp sure seems to make them sound even better.


----------



## AndrewH13

coopaw said:


> I too like OneTallGuy waded through 650 pages and like him are in the 60 plus age column.  My Mojo arrived an hour ago and is charging.  I can't wait to compare it to the Geek Out 450 I have been using for a year or so now.  Tonight I'll test with my HiFiman HE-400s old Shure E5c's and tomorrow with the Fidelio X2 which should arrive then.
> 
> I don't think I can wait the full 10 hours.  I think I'm just going to wait for the light to go out and give it a listen but keep it plugged in charging.  By the way, I have it plugged into an Anker USB powered hub and it is dead silent, no hissing or buzzing.  The light is on white and very slightly warm to the touch.
> 
> I sure hope OneTallGuys assessment hold true for me as well.  Oh Boy, Oh Boy!!!  I have to go find a distraction for several hours now.




Chord have said themselves no need to wait 10 hours. Its quoted as a Max in case of a very long shelf life in a store. Light out = good to go. Enjoy and let us know impressions. Not found any burn in on Hugo or Mojo needed at all.


----------



## CareyPrice31

My Chord Mojo's battery seems to go out very quickly from blue to green then to yellow.
  
 I would say 4 hours.
  
 Whats going on?


----------



## Mython

careyprice31 said:


> My Chord Mojo's battery seems to go out very quickly from blue to green then to yellow.
> 
> I would say 4 hours.
> 
> Whats going on?


 
  
 Is your charger rated at less than 1amp charging current?


----------



## Mojo ideas

careyprice31 said:


> My Chord Mojo's battery seems to go out very quickly from blue to green then to yellow.
> 
> I would say 4 hours.
> 
> Whats going on?


 I'm not completely sure but I'd suggest that you leave it charging for a full ten hours and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## CareyPrice31

mython said:


> Is your charger rated at less than 1amp charging current?


 
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> I'm not completely sure but I'd suggest that you leave it charging for a full ten hours and see if that makes a difference.


 
  
 I'm using an iPad charger - I've tried charging for long times. Maybe I'll deplete the charge and try again.


----------



## felix3650

I finally bit the bullet and bought one myself. The currier should arrive tomorrow during the morning. My NAD HP50 and Fidelio S2 are waiting


----------



## Ike1985

careyprice31 said:


> My Chord Mojo's battery seems to go out very quickly from blue to green then to yellow.
> 
> I would say 4 hours.
> 
> Whats going on?




I find this is typical for me as well, I leave mind charging overnight with an apple charger into the wall. 4 hrs is the battery life in my experience. When mine goes to yellow I plug in the apple charger into the wall and continue listening. It will still charge while playing although doing so dlowly(at least with my CIEMs), not sure if power hungry cans run it down quicker or not.


----------



## AudioBear

onetallguy said:


> This is addressed to all who are on the fence about purchasing the Mojo.  Many of you have read the reviews, all are either glowing or, at the very least, very good.  All state how the cost is either very reasonable or considered to be low. My opinion about the cost is: it is not low.  $600 is a lot of money for the average person.  However, our hobby or audio needs are expensive.  You can accept ok, or you can get whatever will make you happy, or you can get what will transform how you listen to music.  Each step will cost more.  It is like death and taxes, guaranteed.
> 
> I am 60 plus with average ears for my age and mild tinnitis.  I have good equipment, headphones, amps, and dacs at home.  I purchased the Mojo after reading over 600 of these articles.  I hoped I would hear the difference with my Sansung Note 3 cell phone.  I hoped the Mojo would come close to my best home audio systems.  If it did I would be happy and enjoy and be satisfied.
> 
> ...


 

 Good advice.  I'm a lot like you only older and I wondered how much difference Mojo would make.  More than you have said!  It's just amazing.  Don't even think about it if you are using lesser gear, when (if) you can afford Mojo, buy it. OneTallGuy got it right.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






neilvg said:


> *WARNING OFF TOPIC THREAD HIJACK *please ignore if uninterested:
> 
> I deal with mastering and mix engineers everyday. It's true that modern music is definitely more compressed, but you cannot compare compression, especially when its part of the mixing process and production itself, with sound quality. An over compressed master will indeed change the quality of the mix, but in many cases, mixes coming into mastering these days are already heavily compressed. This gives the engineers and production crew more of an artistic choice as to how the music hits and is presented.
> 
> ...






Thanks for the great information. I did over generalize and you have brought a lot of insight to the thread. My biggest issue I have with CD vs vinyl is the clipping found on many CDs with elevated levels which limits the dynamic range that isn't on the the same vinyl counterparts, simply because of the restrictions in the vinyl medium (basically, clipping in grooves=bad for the stylus and vinyl playback). As you say, mastered for the medium. This may be a limiting factor in the vinyl medium, but it also helps with vinyl's more 'analogue' sound. From this perspective vinyl sounds better IMO. It's a much broader conversation that doesn't belong here though.

Edit: To clarify, I'm not talking about the clipping from the medium itself, but from the studios creating clipping as a result of the loudness wars. It's known that some studios produce mixes to sound more loud and punchy on an iPhone (for example), but this also often creates clipping in the final mix. With vinyl you simply can not have the clipping or else it would be a failed pressing and not work.


----------



## GreenBow

careyprice31 said:


> My Chord Mojo's battery seems to go out very quickly from blue to green then to yellow.
> 
> I would say 4 hours.
> 
> Whats going on?


 

 I timed mine. I had eight hours and two minutes from full to battery-empty-power-off.
  
 It took about twenty hours to charge fully while playing. (Wierdly it disconnects charging while doing this. It will charge for about six hours, then stop and revert to battery. However if you are sat near it, just flick the charger power off and on when you see the white light change. I think is is not normal though and think it should charge straight from zero to full evenwhen playing.)
  
 I have no idea how long it takes to charge when not playing as I did it overnight.


----------



## CareyPrice31

I'm going to leave it in charging for longer time and see what happens.


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> I timed mine. I had eight hours and two minutes from full to battery-empty-power-off.
> 
> It took about twenty hours to charge fully while playing. (Wierdly it disconnects charging wile doing this. It will charge for about six hours, then stop and revert to battery. However if you are sat near it, just flick the charger power off and on when you see the white light change. I think is is not normal though and think it should charge straight from zero to full evenwhen playing.)
> 
> I have no idea how long it takes to charge when not playing as I did it overnight.




I wish I got 8 hours per charge...charging us over when the light is off. Every morning when I wake up the light is off therefore I must assume it's fully charger after charging all night. After this I get 4.5hrs max. not really a big deal since I can charge while listening


----------



## rechtkid

ike1985 said:


> I wish I got 8 hours per charge...charging us over when the light is off. Every morning when I wake up the light is off therefore I must assume it's fully charger after charging all night. After this I get 4.5hrs max. not really a big deal since I can charge while listening


 

 i played dsd and only got 4hrs,, and play joox/mp3 for 6hrs,, and sound hiss when charging,, is it normal?


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> I wish I got 8 hours per charge...charging us over when the light is off. Every morning when I wake up the light is off therefore I must assume it's fully charger after charging all night. After this I get 4.5hrs max. not really a big deal since I can charge while listening


 

 I have seen eight hours mentioned before. What Hi-Fi said eight hours too.. However I have seen a couple of folk at least, say they only get four hours. I think you might want to get it looked at under warranty.
  
 Have to say, I was relieved to get eight hours (playing CD FLAC). I didn't want a problem. Plus my battery charges silently.
  
 The listening while charging might present an issue in summer, with lots of heat. However for us mainly desktop folk if we keep it charged it would never be problem. Once fully charged it never get hot when left plugged in and playing; just warm.
  


betula said:


> Cables are dangerous territory on head-fi.
> I can only share my own experience.
> Couple of years ago I was experimenting with different cables for an IE80. There might have been some slight improvement in clarity and brightness with a silver cable, but I sold all of them as eventually I found the difference not justifying the price.
> But recently with Mojo I wanted to experiment with USB cables again, as the bug bit me. Not many people are willing to pay £30-150 for USB cables, so we don't know much about them. People rather invest this money in other upgrades. So, cut the long story short I bought an AudioQuest Cinnamon USB cable recently. I found only a couple of reviews online.
> ...


 
 Totally agreed, meaning it's a scary topic. Your post was interesting though, and thank you for taking the time. £70 for the QED Reference USB is a big ask. Especially without an audition, and me not really having the best audio kit to pair with the Mojo.
  
 On a side note, the QED Reference Audio J2P that I bought was worth every bean. I use it to connect Mojo (or previous DAC) to RCA inputs on active speakers. The soundstage came straight forward. The detail level increased. Sounds filled their spaces with more colour and tone. E.g. like vocals can be heard with more reverb, rather than sounding flatter and smaller with a £2 cable. (Some sounds that were generally unnoticed and off centre, were suddenly crisp and part of the whole.)


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm not one with much $.... The Mojo was a great purchase, I spent all my holiday money on it, and I don't regret it, I still haven't experienced a *wow factor * to truly impress me, but that may be the problems of my iems (currently se846). I love the Mojo and it'd my most prized audio equipment. 

I just hope it last about 5 years, what u guys think? I use it about 10 to 15 hrs a week currently


----------



## SearchOfSub

Majority of exotic cables do make a difference but usually it dosent justify the price vs performance ratio. I think of exotic cables as getting that extra and final juice out of your system. Audio is not a cheap hobby and I tend to use all exotic cables for interconnects, power cables etc. For me at this stage, I just feel like my system is not complete with stock cables and would be the weak link of bringing the whole system down. But, if you are on a low tight budget I would recommend spending it all on devices whether it'd be dac, amp etc. instead of exotic cables. Cables do make difference though and I recommend setting your budget for this hobby to mid - high level compared to what one would spend on average with a hobby for an adult.


----------



## Pokemonn

naivesound said:


> I'm not one with much $.... The Mojo was a great purchase, I spent all my holiday money on it, and I don't regret it, I still haven't experienced a *wow factor * to truly impress me, but that may be the problems of my iems (currently se846). I love the Mojo and it'd my most prized audio equipment.


 
  
 .


----------



## mattloh99

My mojo last me around 8 hours + too from fully charged until it off. Playing flac and mp3. From yellow light to red then off, I have time it can get around 4 hours.


----------



## wym2

searchofsub said:


> Majority of exotic cables do make a difference but usually it dosent justify the price vs performance ratio. I think of exotic cables as getting that extra and final juice out of your system. Audio is not a cheap hobby and I tend to use all exotic cables for interconnects, power cables etc. For me at this stage, I just feel like my system is not complete with stock cables and would be the weak link of bringing the whole system down. But, if you are on a low tight budget I would recommend spending it all on devices whether it'd be dac, amp etc. instead of exotic cables. Cables do make difference though and I recommend setting your budget for this hobby to mid - high level compared to what one would spend on average with a hobby for an adult.


 
  
 Do you use an amp in your mojo chain? If so, how do you connect mojo to amp and whose cables? Do you have preferences? Hope you don’t mind the questions, cable are an interesting topic to me especially mojo to amp.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


----------



## mscott58

wym2 said:


> Do you use an amp in your mojo chain? If so, how do you connect mojo to amp and whose cables? Do you have preferences? Hope you don’t mind the questions, cable are an interesting topic to me especially mojo to amp.
> 
> 
> MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


 
 On the road no amp with the Mojo, just the AK100 feeding it via Toslink and straight out of the Mojo to my K10's. 
  
 When I'm at my desk I run the Mojo output (via a Moon Audio Silver Dragon 3.5mm to 3.5mm cord) to either a Liquid Carbon or a ALO CDM, depending if I want more of a solid-state or tube type of sound. Both are great options, and no need for super expensive cables IMO. 
  
 Cheers


----------



## M-13

Is there any difference between the AK100 mk1 vs. mk2 for using as a transport?
  
 I'm thinking no, because the mk2 version just had it's impedence changed to 3ohms instead of 20 something ohms right? the Optical out should be the same?
  
 Also, Is there any advantage to getting the AK120 vs the AK100 as a transport other than internal memory? Has anyone tried both?


----------



## wym2

mscott58 said:


> On the road no amp with the Mojo, just the AK100 feeding it via Toslink and straight out of the Mojo to my K10's.
> 
> When I'm at my desk I run the Mojo output (via a Moon Audio Silver Dragon 3.5mm to 3.5mm cord) to either a Liquid Carbon or a ALO CDM, depending if I want more of a solid-state or tube type of sound. Both are great options, and no need for super expensive cables IMO.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Thanks. May I ask what cable do you feed the mojo with? Is your desktop from the same source?


----------



## masterpfa

m-13 said:


> Is there any difference between the AK100 mk1 vs. mk2 for using as a transport?
> 
> I'm thinking no, because the mk2 version just had it's impedence changed to 3ohms instead of 20 something ohms right? the Optical out should be the same?
> 
> Also, Is there any advantage to getting the AK120 vs the AK100 as a transport other than internal memory? Has anyone tried both?


 
 Answering the 1st part, I do believe the only difference from AK100MKI to MKII is the 3 ohm output change. I have tried both and although I personally had problems with the unit I had (MKI) I think they should both be the same.


----------



## Koolpep

masterpfa said:


> Answering the 1st part, I do believe the only difference from AK100MKI to MKII is the 3 ohm output change. I have tried both and although I personally had problems with the unit I had (MKI) I think they should both be the same.


 

 Hi!
  
 I have an old version of the AK100Mk1 and the latest special edition (blue metal) version of the AK100 Mk2.
  
 As transports they are the same. No difference I could make out. Output impedance makes a difference with some IEMs and headphones as it's 3 vs 22 Ohm.
  
 So, for me, the AK100Mk1 stays in the Gloveaudio A1 where I use it as a transport (optical) and the AK100Mk2 is used solo or with the RSA-The Predator as a small stack. 
  
 Cheers!


----------



## SearchOfSub

wym2 said:


> Do you use an amp in your mojo chain? If so, how do you connect mojo to amp and whose cables? Do you have preferences? Hope you don’t mind the questions, cable are an interesting topic to me especially mojo to amp.
> 
> 
> MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC





Don't have Mojo yet. But with Hugo I run it from supplied charger, Audioquest Vodka optical to kimber cable ICs to Audioquest Rocket 88 speaker cables to speakers.

About the powercords, I've used Shunyata and audioquest NRG 3's for my previous amps before the Hugo and I prefer Audioquest. Shunyata is a little too dark.

Good thing about Hugo and Mojo is that it's run on batteries which takes away the problems from your power line. I wouldn't purchase any powercords out there for the Mojo or Hugo if there is one. Think of the Hugo or Mojo as an exotic powercord included since it's run on batteries.

For cables in general, I think Kimber cable is the best value.


----------



## GreenBow

searchofsub said:


> Majority of exotic cables do make a difference but usually it dosent justify the price vs performance ratio. I think of exotic cables as getting that extra and final juice out of your system. Audio is not a cheap hobby and I tend to use all exotic cables for interconnects, power cables etc. For me at this stage, I just feel like my system is not complete with stock cables and would be the weak link of bringing the whole system down. But, if you are on a low tight budget I would recommend spending it all on devices whether it'd be dac, amp etc. instead of exotic cables. Cables do make difference though and I recommend setting your budget for this hobby to mid - high level compared to what one would spend on average with a hobby for an adult.


 
  
 To me, analogue cables are as intergral a part of the system as the DAC, amp, speakers, etc. You are quite correct saying that a system is not complete without them. I'd stand next to you on that anyday. Everytime you buy a recommended cable you get a resounding affect.
  
 The QED Reference Audio J2P that I bought, to take audio from DAC, I would recommend without hesitation. (J2P means 'jack to phono'; Mojo to amp and speakers.) It cost me £60, but any scepticism disappeared the instant I played music. I mean I was already a previous user of quality cable, but I had never encountered _this_ cable before. 
  
 I was deciding between the QED and the Chord iChord. I chose the QED for two reasons. One, it was available on Amazon. Two, the Chord iChord was noted by What Hi-Fi for bass response. I decided go straight detail with the QED, rather than tweak frequency range with the Chord.
  
 I have stilll to make my mind up about trying a digital cable again though. As said I saw no change with a Meridian Explorer (ME) and a Furutech Formula 2. However it might have been that my kit was not good enough to notice anything. Some suggested the ME needs power independant from USB to get the best from it. (Maybe that was where I was going wrong.)
  
 I am keen to try the QED Reference USB A to B Micro though.


----------



## mscott58

wym2 said:


> Thanks. May I ask what cable do you feed the mojo with? Is your desktop from the same source?


 
 From the AK100 to the Mojo I use the Sys Concept 5mm. Thanks


----------



## sharon124

*Chord Mojo vs Iphone 6s plus vs IbassoDx80*
  
 I use my SE846 with my new iphone6s plus. Its sound amazing. But last month I bought ibasso Dx80 as a upgrade. But unfortunately sound (quality) from ibasso Dx80 not good as iphone 6s+ .It has huge noticeable hiss (you know SE864 is high sensitivity IEM), also sound signature does not meet my expectation and it does not even close to iphone 6s plus.
  
 Base on expert reviews and chord web site information (plus Rob watt presentations in you tube) I turn in to Chord mojo, currently top level DAC in the market (it more affordable than Hugo).But my mind always remind me can you guaranty Mojo sound quality will better than my existing iphone 6s plus. Then I contact chord customer care (info@chordelectronics.co.uk) and they inform me they already got so many award for mojo and I will impressed with it sound quality, also they guaranty there will not be  any hiss.
  
 Finally got my chord mojo. Actually together with my iphone 6s plus, my SE846 sound amazing…really amazing…!!!!.It has too may detail in sound. And even very small sound also highly emphasize. It has smooth more comfortable and noticeable Bass(if you like bass come from iphone 6s plus defiantly you will impressed with bass from Mojo as well)  . Mids ,highs and vocals are Cristal clear!!!.LR separation is awesome. Iam really impressed. There is NO ANY KIND OF HISS.
  
 Then I try Mojo with Dx80 and, SE846 sound not better than Mojo with Iphone 6s plus. Also Mojo +Dx80 Bass is less and treble is too high. I mean not well balance.
  
_*NOTE:*_ For above comparison I use 16 bit/44.1 Khz FLAC music files. Always use SE846 as IEM.
  
_*Summary:*_
  
 1).Don’t buy dx80 if you have iphone 6s(+).Sound quality from iphone 6s(+) really really good.
  
 2).Sound quality (with SE846):
 Iphone 6s (+) with Mojo > iphone 6s(+) > ibasso dx80
  
 3).For me, Mojo+iphone 6s (+) sound far better than mojo+ibasso dx80  (both with SE846)
  
*For your information:*
  
 1).I order my Chord mojo from moon audio (http://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-dac-headphone-amp.html) because in amazon USA site price was too high. Also chord electronics confirm to me that Moon Audio is official retailer for Mojo. (Also moon audio deliver this item to worldwide)Don’t order this item from ebay, most probably you will get made in china crap!!
  
_*Contact email Chord electronics*_: info@chordelectronics.co.uk
  
_*Contact email Moon Audio*_: sales@moon-audio.com
  
 2).I use my iphone 6s plus charger together with ANKER USB cable to charge MOJO. There was no any hum or hiss come from device while it charging!!
  
 3).While listing songs, normally you have to put your phone to Airplane mode to avoid RF interference , Otherwise you will hear some kind of hum/buzz sounds time to time and it will provide bad impression to your listening experience.
  
 4) Sometimes I have notice small hiss, when use this device while it charging. So Don’t use this device while it charging.
  
 5).While it using it will get WARM, As per Chord electronics it is normal.( http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/#nav-faq)
  
_Hope above information will help to you!!!_


----------



## Takeanidea

I have a VanDamme 3.5 mm to phono terminated with neutriks either end and braided sleeve that my brother made me for connecting the Mojo to my First Watt F6. £100s worth of cable that cost me peanuts
 The moral of the story is , don't go out there potentially wasting tons of money on expensive cable if you can get it made for you by someone who knows what they are doing or even better make it yourself


----------



## wym2

searchofsub said:


> Don't have Mojo yet. But with Hugo I run it from supplied charger, Audioquest Vodka optical to kimber cable ICs to Audioquest Rocket 88 speaker cables to speakers.
> 
> About the powercords, I've used Shunyata and audioquest NRG 3's for my previous amps before the Hugo and I prefer Audioquest. Shunyata is a little too dark.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For years I cycled thru audio gear like Classe and Meitner; Spectral, Boulder and Krell, McIntosh and CJ. I stopped at Audio Research. Stand alone ps were just coming into prominance - preamps and turntables the improvement was clear. I’m a big fan of Mojo battery operation. 
  
 I tried many of the different cables that I could afford-- I and my friends could hear a difference — but cables always seemed pricey to me from the beginning.
  
 Now after a number of years of happily listening to music - radio, and internet radio, I want to see where digital audio domain has come. It’s just part of my interest to switch out all parts of the audio chain to hear their effect on both the sound and the music. 
  
 Always liked the old DIY, Audioquest (speaker), Kimber, MIT and Cardas cables. In my old AR system I used their Litz and MIT cables. 
  
 Now, while perfectly happy with the SDragon and AQ Big Sur, after chatting with Mike Morrow he sent along his MAP3 Ref power cable for the LC and his MA2 -POD mini/mini for Mojo to LC.
  
 Though his cables are noted for their very long breaking time (ca. 300-500 hrs), the listening has been absolutely fascinating and a mini "wayback machine": deja vu all over again...
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


----------



## wym2

mscott58 said:


> From the AK100 to the Mojo I use the Sys Concept 5mm. Thanks


 
  
 Thanks for the info. I have one "vacationing" at customs for the last week...


----------



## Coopaw

Audirvana +, DSD and Mojo setup?
  
 Well I got my Mojo yesterday and more on impressions later but I D/L'd the 256 DSD sample album they refer you to.  I got the trial version of Audirvana for my macbook.  I get it to play the files and in the header of the player it says DSF DSD256 Stereo.  I have selected the Mojo as my DAC.  They Mojo only shows purple for 768 and not white for  DSD.
 Also in the SW the configuration the DSD settings are grayed out.
  
 Any suggestions.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Mython

coopaw said:


> Audirvana +, DSD and Mojo setup?
> 
> Well I got my Mojo yesterday and more on impressions later but I D/L'd the 256 DSD sample album they refer you to.  I got the trial version of Audirvana for my macbook.  I get it to play the files and in the header of the player it says DSF DSD256 Stereo.  I have selected the Mojo as my DAC.  They Mojo only shows purple for 768 and not white for  DSD.
> Also in the SW the configuration the DSD settings are grayed out.
> ...


 
  
  
 What connection type are you using? (e.g. USB, Optical...)


----------



## betula

Mojo is just so good, it is just sooo good.  What a perfect sound. Listening to Mojo is like putting my head into a miraculous bubble world, as I put my headphones on. Sound comes from 360 degrees in 3D. Detailed, clear, simply nothing is missing. Bass, mids, treble all there in perfect clarity and quantity. I wouldn't change a thing. It is lively, natural, balanced, and fun!
  Sounds slightly different with different sources though. Straight from Android or straight from YouTube HD on computer is 'just 'freaking cool'. However with Foobar ASIO and Cinnamon cable the sound becomes mesmerizing and astonishingly awesome. 
  I owned different DAPs, amps and headphones all from the £100-280 price range. But Mojo simply elevates the listening experience to another level. And I am so thankful to the creators of Mojo.


----------



## heliuscc

Mojo/Sysconcepts/RWAK100 stack with noble savants in travel case with noble savants


----------



## fjrabon

Been head to heading the m9XX and Mojo for about a week to 10 days now.  At times it's really startling how similar these two units are sound wise.  Only real major difference I've noticed between the two is when the Mojo gets really hot from charging and playing simultaneously.  Otherwise, they're not just neck and neck, but at times I am certain that if I was A/Bing them head to head I wouldn't hear a difference.  Both incredibly neutral, transparent and musical units.  Both have very black backgrounds.  Both are very dynamic.  Both have no issues with damping on lower imedpance cans.  Both have plenty of power for the headphones I use. (the hardest to drive headphones I own at this point are the HE400i pictured above).  Both incredible all aluminum build quality.


----------



## STR-1

Full Mojo review in issue 132 of Hi-Fi+


----------



## wym2

fjrabon said:


> Been head to heading the m9XX and Mojo for about a week to 10 days now.  At times it's really startling how similar these two units are sound wise.  Only real major difference I've noticed between the two is when the Mojo gets really hot from charging and playing simultaneously.  Otherwise, they're not just neck and neck, but at times I am certain that if I was A/Bing them head to head I wouldn't hear a difference.  Both incredibly neutral, transparent and musical units.  Both have very black backgrounds.  Both are very dynamic.  Both have no issues with damping on lower imedpance cans.  Both have plenty of power for the headphones I use. (the hardest to drive headphones I own at this point are the HE400i pictured above).  Both incredible all aluminum build quality.


 
  
  
 How does the grace sound fed by the mojo?


----------



## fjrabon

wym2 said:


> How does the grace sound fed by the mojo?


 

 You can't feed the m9XX anything but a digital input.  Both units are "digital in, analog out" only.  The m9XX has RCA outputs, but no alternate input, other than optical.  The Mojo obviously having coaxial and optical in as well.


----------



## Paul Meakin

str-1 said:


> Full Mojo review in issue 132 of Hi-Fi+




It's not online yet, so what do they think of the Mojo?


----------



## Paul Meakin

I picked up a case today for the Mojo plus my Cowon Plenue M player, the Lowe Pro Santiago 30. 

They fit, rather snugly with the Audioquest Forest optical cable that I use to connect them together. 

I think a pair of IEMs would probably also fit in the case


----------



## wym2

fjrabon said:


> You can't feed the m9XX anything but a digital input.  Both units are "digital in, analog out" only.  The m9XX has RCA outputs, but no alternate input, other than optical.  The Mojo obviously having coaxial and optical in as well.


 
  
 Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Bighappy

onetallguy said:


> This is addressed to all who are on the fence about purchasing the Mojo.  Many of you have read the reviews, all are either glowing or, at the very least, very good.  All state how the cost is either very reasonable or considered to be low. My opinion about the cost is: it is not low.  $600 is a lot of money for the average person.  However, our hobby or audio needs are expensive.  You can accept ok, or you can get whatever will make you happy, or you can get what will transform how you listen to music.  Each step will cost more.  It is like death and taxes, guaranteed.
> 
> I am 60 plus with average ears for my age and mild tinnitis.  I have good equipment, headphones, amps, and dacs at home.  I purchased the Mojo after reading over 600 of these articles.  I hoped I would hear the difference with my Sansung Note 3 cell phone.  I hoped the Mojo would come close to my best home audio systems.  If it did I would be happy and enjoy and be satisfied.
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## STR-1

paul meakin said:


> It's not online yet, so what do they think of the Mojo?



"It is one of the finest and most capable portable amp/DACs I have yet heard regardless of price, and one whose value for money quotient is clear off the charts." Although they still place the Hugo ahead of it for sound quality.


----------



## Coopaw

USB, is that a problem?


----------



## harpo1

coopaw said:


> USB, is that a problem?


 
 Nope works great.


----------



## Mojo777

Loving the Mojo. Have a sticky (-) volume ball. Need to roll it around sometimes or it will stay depressed. Normal? Will it loosen up?


----------



## iBrian

mojo777 said:


> Loving the Mojo. Have a sticky (-) volume ball. Need to roll it around sometimes or it will stay depressed. Normal? Will it loosen up?


 

 No that is not normal, sounds like the mechanical part that is holding the ball is malfunctioning.  could be wrong though


----------



## CareyPrice31

mojo777 said:


> Loving the Mojo. Have a sticky (-) volume ball. Need to roll it around sometimes or it will stay depressed. Normal? Will it loosen up?


 
  
 It will loosen - trust me on this.

 Give it a month.


----------



## Torq

After almost three months with mine, I'm thinking about picking up another Mojo so I can dedicate one to portable usage and use my existing one in a bed-side rig.
  
 Despite having higher-end options, I'm finding really beguiling synergy with the Mojo feeding a WA6 into HD650.  Not that the Mojo can't drive the HD650 directly, it certainly can, but I'm liking it through the WA6 even more.  And it's a neater setup for use when lounging in bed.
  
 As a bed-side setup I can feed the Mojo either via USB directly from an iPhone/iPad/MacBook Pro, or via a Bluetooth to optical receiver (like the Peachtree BT1) if I want to reduce the number of wires I have to deal with.


----------



## CareyPrice31

olewhiskey said:


> No that is not normal, sounds like the mechanical part that is holding the ball is malfunctioning.  could be wrong though


 
  
 It's very normal - it takes time to loosen.


----------



## iBrian

careyprice31 said:


> It's very normal - it takes time to loosen.


 

 then i was wrong, but mine did not do that


----------



## iBrian

on a side note,  what is everyones average for the battery life for one use?  I have not tired mine out yet.


----------



## BA_D_R

just a quick question that I didn't know where to ask it...
 does the source matter?? isn't the source just giving a digital data to mojo, thus whatever the source is (pc, iphone, galaxy, ak240) it won't matter? also the usb cable won't matter if cost 1$ or 9999$ ?


----------



## CareyPrice31

ba_d_r said:


> just a quick question that I didn't know where to ask it...
> does the source matter?? isn't the source just giving a digital data to mojo, thus whatever the source is (pc, iphone, galaxy, ak240) it won't matter? also the usb cable won't matter 1$ or 9999$ ?


 
  
 Some will say source matters - it really doesn't. Just make sure you're using USB or Coaxil or Optical. 3.5mm to 3.5mm not good.


----------



## BA_D_R

careyprice31 said:


> Some will say source matters - it really doesn't. Just make sure you're using USB or Coaxil or Optical. 3.5mm to 3.5mm not good.


 
 Thanx,  3.5mm to 3.5mm? from where to where?


----------



## sabloke

Source does not matter unless it does resampling. USB has way more bandwidth than coax and optical but that only matters for crazy high sampling rates. For me, the source UI is what matters the most though.


----------



## fjrabon

careyprice31 said:


> Some will say source matters - it really doesn't. Just make sure you're using USB or Coaxil or Optical. 3.5mm to 3.5mm not good.


 

 is 3.5mm to 3.5mm even possible on the Mojo?


----------



## sabloke

No, all Mojo inputs are digital


----------



## fjrabon

olewhiskey said:


> on a side note,  what is everyones average for the battery life for one use?  I have not tired mine out yet.


 

 generally I've gotten the claimed amount.  Though the other day when I was out walking my dog in the cold (30ish degrees) with the Mojo I got WAY less than that.  Like half.


----------



## BA_D_R

fjrabon said:


> is 3.5mm to 3.5mm even possible on the Mojo?


 
 No, all mojo inputs are digital.


----------



## STR-1

ba_d_r said:


> just a quick question that I didn't know where to ask it...
> does the source matter?? isn't the source just giving a digital data to mojo, thus whatever the source is (pc, iphone, galaxy, ak240) it won't matter? also the usb cable won't matter if cost 1$ or 9999$ ?


it can matter. I don't have the technical knowledge to understand why. All I can say is that some firmware upgrades to my Astell & Kern AK380 have changed the sound quality significantly. That might be due to EQ changes the upgrade introduced. But if it was, those changes are not visible in the settings.


----------



## BA_D_R

str-1 said:


> it can matter. I don't have the technical knowledge to understand why. All I can say is that some firmware upgrades to my Astell & Kern AK380 have changed the sound quality significantly. That might be due to EQ changes the upgrade introduced. But if it was, those changes are not visible in the settings.


 
 when you use AK380 as a dac?


----------



## STR-1

ba_d_r said:


> when you use AK380 as a dac?


No. The AK380 feeds into the Mojo (or the Hugo I also have) via optical, so is using the Mojo/Hugo as the DAC. At least that is how I understand it works.


----------



## singleended58

olewhiskey said:


> on a side note,  what is everyones average for the battery life for one use?  I have not tired mine out yet.


 

3 days (only 4-5 hours a day)


----------



## jarnopp

fjrabon said:


> generally I've gotten the claimed amount.  Though the other day when I was out walking my dog in the cold (30ish degrees) with the Mojo I got WAY less than that.  Like half.




How long do you walk your dog?


----------



## Mojo777

Appreciate the replies. I wait a week before taking action.


----------



## betula

ba_d_r said:


> just a quick question that I didn't know where to ask it...
> does the source matter?? isn't the source just giving a digital data to mojo, thus whatever the source is (pc, iphone, galaxy, ak240) it won't matter? also the usb cable won't matter if cost 1$ or 9999$ ?


 

 Theoretically it doesn't matter. But according to my experience Mojo sounds different with different sources. I can't explain why.
 Let's say if an average £150-250 DAP sound quality is "4", Mojo can be "7-10" depending on the source you use.


----------



## BA_D_R

str-1 said:


> No. The AK380 feeds into the Mojo (or the Hugo I also have) via optical, so is using the Mojo/Hugo as the DAC. At least that is how I understand it works.


 
 It should be the same, because AKG380 work like streaming the data to mojo, no EQ will be working, if the EQ is working then you can be right.


----------



## BA_D_R

betula said:


> Theoretically it doesn't matter. But according to my experience Mojo sounds different with different sources. I can't explain why.
> Let's say if an average £150-250 DAP sound quality is "4", Mojo can be "7-10" depending on the source you use.


 
 That's strange lol,, ok,, is foobar2000 (WASAPI event) a good source?


----------



## betula

ba_d_r said:


> That's strange lol,, ok,, is foobar200 (WASAPI event) a good source?


 

 To me Foobar with ASIO is a definite improvement over basic Foobar.


----------



## fjrabon

betula said:


> Theoretically it doesn't matter. But according to my experience Mojo sounds different with different sources. I can't explain why.
> Let's say if an average £150-250 DAP sound quality is "4", Mojo can be "7-10" depending on the source you use.


 

 Couple of things could be going on here: EQ or other DSP being the most obvious.  I have no experience with the AK, so I can't say if it does any EQ or other DSP.
  
  Outside of that, with sources, it is possible that they are introducing noise/interference into the system.  This can happen in the digital stage, though it's less common.  It's the reason why USB cables come with ferrite beads, and I have seen them make a real, actual, measurable difference.  In an alternative headphone forum to this, with the m9XX, the reviewer was originally sent some lower quality cables without ferrite beads, and then some higher quality cables with ferrite beads, and there was a measurable (though according to the reviewer not audible) lowering of a few noise/interference spikes.  
  
 Anybody who has ever had a noisy USB port can also tell you how that even in the digital stage, things can get screwed up.  
  
 That being said, this isn't an issue with the vast majority of decent players/computers.  Like it has to be a very big hiccup to make a difference in the digital domain.  Even moderate quality USB cables send a perfect digital signal.  It has to be a pretty bad cable to not send a perfect digital signal.


----------



## BA_D_R

betula said:


> To me Foobar with ASIO is a definite improvement over basic Foobar.


 
 Yes sure it is, because it will give the data aka the music file directly to the device (dac)


----------



## wym2

ba_d_r said:


> just a quick question that I didn't know where to ask it...
> does the source matter?? isn't the source just giving a digital data to mojo, thus whatever the source is (pc, iphone, galaxy, ak240) it won't matter? also the usb cable won't matter if cost 1$ or 9999$ ?


 
  
 Many using a MBP as the source will hear a difference if they insert a program like audirvana in the chain.
  
 MBP → (audirvana) → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


----------



## betula

fjrabon said:


> Couple of things could be going on here: EQ or other DSP being the most obvious.  I have no experience with the AK, so I can't say if it does any EQ or other DSP.
> 
> Outside of that, with sources, it is possible that they are introducing noise/interference into the system.  This can happen in the digital stage, though it's less common.  It's the reason why USB cables come with ferrite beads, and I have seen them make a real, actual, measurable difference.  In an alternative headphone forum to this, with the m9XX, the reviewer was originally sent some lower quality cables without ferrite beads, and then some higher quality cables with ferrite beads, and there was a measurable (though according to the reviewer not audible) lowering of a few noise/interference spikes.
> 
> ...


 

 All I know is DX80 via coax to Mojo sounded very clear, transparent, but too sharp to me, especially in treble.
 USB (cheap cable) from Dell E7440 or Android phone is pretty similar. Sound is much smoother compared to DX80 coax. Bass quantity is more, however less refined. Much easier to listen to. I preferred this over DX80 coax.
  USB Cinnamon cable with Foobar ASIO driver sounds much more cleaner, more dynamic, more spacious, more detailed than any of the previous. While keeping the smoothness of the sound. These are obvious differences to me.


----------



## BA_D_R

fjrabon said:


> Couple of things could be going on here: EQ or other DSP being the most obvious.  I have no experience with the AK, so I can't say if it does any EQ or other DSP.
> 
> Outside of that, with sources, it is possible that they are introducing noise/interference into the system.  This can happen in the digital stage, though it's less common.  It's the reason why USB cables come with ferrite beads, and I have seen them make a real, actual, measurable difference.  In an alternative headphone forum to this, with the m9XX, the reviewer was originally sent some lower quality cables without ferrite beads, and then some higher quality cables with ferrite beads, and there was a measurable (though according to the reviewer not audible) lowering of a few noise/interference spikes.
> 
> ...


 
  Any distortion or error at the digital transfer (from the source to the dac) won't matter as long as the dac is playing without any clippings (there are error detection and correction) , the data streaming isn't a real-time thing, every dac got a cache memory that will be used to store some of the data, also if any distorted digital frame came tho the dac, the dac will ask the source to send it again etc....
  
 The distortion at the digital transfer should be addressed only if there are clippings or even stop working.


----------



## ksb643

I've spent the last 30 minutes catching up on this thread, listening as I read. Hadn't had much time for listening this week, a rough week at work and all. Decided to listen to David Gilmour's latest Rattle That Lock. A mixed bag, some great tunes and some just ok. "Beauty" started and WOW!! Stopped browsing the internet and just closed my eyes and listened. What a wondrful sound!!
  
 JRiver 21- Moon Audo Silver Dragon USB - Mojo - HE560


----------



## BA_D_R

wym2 said:


> Many using a MBP as the source will hear a difference if they insert a program like audirvana in the chain.
> 
> MBP → (audirvana) → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


 
 I'm sorry, what is MBP?


----------



## ksb643

MacBook Pro


----------



## sandalaudio

Regarding the different computer (USB source) affecting the sound of Mojo, 
  
 February issue of Hi-Fi News had a review of Aurender N10 (a super expensive dedicated Hi-Fi PC) where they connected Mojo, Oppo HA-2 and Audioquest Dragonfly to it, and measured substantial improvement in the S/N and jitter spectra when using the Aurender versus a conventional desktop PC.
 They also saw similar improvements when using Melco N1A NAS a few issues back.
  
 On the Mojo, it was like A-wtd S/N ratio of 114.1dB vs. 103.8dB on a normal PC (also 48kHz jitter of 8psec vs 75psec)
  
 I'm not saying that everyone should go out and buy those expensive Hi-Fi dedicated clean computer, but it does seem to make a noticeable difference. 
  
 The difference is more obvious for little USB bus-powered DACs, which relies heavily on the dirty 5V power supply coming in from the computer. A lot of people think the USB cable just carries data, but it's mostly the noisy spikes in the 5V power that spills out and contaminates the rest of the circuit. For example, as soon as I start sending music data via USB to my Mojo, the USB 5V power line gets around 300mV spikes on it. Mojo or any good DAC is supposed to filter that out, but it's better to have no spikes than more spikes.


----------



## ElMariachi

heliuscc said:


> Mojo/Sysconcepts/RWAK100 stack with noble savants in travel case with noble savants



What travel case are you using?


----------



## wym2

ksb643 said:


> MacBook Pro


 
  
 Like he said.


----------



## BA_D_R

wym2 said:


> Many using a MBP as the source will hear a difference if they insert a program like audirvana in the chain.
> 
> MBP → (audirvana) → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


 
 So here everything are fixed, just the audirvana app was the change,,,  if the MBP with and without audirvana is sending the data using ASIO then its something at the audirvana, maybe the EQ.


----------



## fjrabon

ba_d_r said:


> Any distortion or error at the digital transfer (from the source to the dac) won't matter as long as the dac is playing without any clippings (there are error detection and correction) , the data streaming isn't a real-time thing, every dac got a cache memory that will be used to store some of the data, also if any distorted digital frame came tho the dac, the dac will ask the source to send it again etc....
> 
> The distortion at the digital transfer should be addressed only if there are clippings or even stop working.


 

 I'm just saying I have certainly seen interference make a measurable difference with USB cables.  This isn't a "woo woo glass stones and magic beads" I've literally seen measurement graphs show it.  But gain, that was an extreme case with a bad USB cable in an electronically noisy environment.  
  
 I've also certainly seen bad USB ports on a computer make a very obvious and notable difference.  Especially if the unit is powered through the USB cable at all.  With the m9XX people think it sounds better in high power mode because of the extra power.  WHat they don't realize is that they aren't even using that extra power unless they're under 90. on it and the reason the m9XX sounds better in high power mode is because it's running the power through the dedicated cable, and the data cable goes from power+data to data only.  
  
 THis is a big reason why the Mojo sounds better than a lot of little DAC/amp bus powered units, because the battery power means that the USB connection is purely data only.


----------



## BA_D_R

fjrabon said:


> I'm just saying I have certainly seen interference make a measurable difference with USB cables.  This isn't a "woo woo glass stones and magic beads" I've literally seen measurement graphs show it.  But gain, that was an extreme case with a bad USB cable in an electronically noisy environment.


 
 So that means DACs can tolerate a minor quantity of errors and still will play but with less sound quality,,  means there are no error detection/correction.
 That's interesting as I thought there are.


----------



## wym2

ba_d_r said:


> So here everything are fixed, just the audirvana app was the change,,,  if the MBP with and without audirvana is sending the data using ASIO then its something at the audirvana, maybe the EQ.


 
  
 "Playing bitperfect-audio with a MAC is a little complicated because Mac computers always use a fixed bitdepth and samplingrate in the midi setup." Audirvana and other like SWare let you listen to Hi-Res files by changing the bitdepth and samplingrate automatically.


----------



## sandalaudio

ba_d_r said:


> Any distortion or error at the digital transfer (from the source to the dac) won't matter as long as the dac is playing without any clippings (there are error detection and correction) , the data streaming isn't a real-time thing, every dac got a cache memory that will be used to store some of the data, also if any distorted digital frame came tho the dac, the dac will ask the source to send it again etc....
> 
> The distortion at the digital transfer should be addressed only if there are clippings or even stop working.


 
  
 The issue here is not the digital data being corrupted per se, but the spike noises carried across from the USB cable hopping across to the internal power lines and the analogue output section of the USB DAC unit. It's similar to how people have complained about Mojo receiving interference from the cell phone reception, but less significant.
  
 In terms of the quality of the source and cables, I had issues with PCM352.8kHz and DSD128/256 files when using my Macbook Air and cheap USB cables. I tried five different cables (up to Belkin) which all caused very subtle, rapid popping, bouncy volume type sound (through the earphones). Changing to a semi-decent cable ($30 Audioquest) fixed the issue, but not sure to what degree. (the popping might still be there but can't hear anymore).
  
 I doubt that the fancy silver plated cryo treated leopard skin exotic cables will do any good (most Hi-Fi cable makers don't know how to make high speed digital cables), but cheap cables certainly cause issues, particularly at higher sample rates.


----------



## BA_D_R

wym2 said:


> "Playing bitperfect-audio with a MAC is a little complicated because Mac computers always use a fixed bitdepth and samplingrate in the midi setup." Audirvana and other like SWare let you listen to Hi-Res files by changing the bitdepth and samplingrate automatically.


 
 So that's why Audirvana made a better sound quality


----------



## wym2

ba_d_r said:


> So that's why Audirvana made a better sound quality


 
  
 In my opinion: way better!


----------



## BA_D_R

sandalaudio said:


> The issue here is not the digital data being corrupted per se, but the spike noises carried across from the USB cable hopping across to the internal power lines and the analogue output section of the USB DAC unit. It's similar to how people have complained about Mojo receiving interference from the cell phone reception, but less significant.
> 
> In terms of the quality of the source and cables, I had issues with PCM352.8kHz and DSD128/256 files when using my Macbook Air and cheap USB cables. I tried five different cables (up to Belkin) which all caused very subtle, rapid popping, bouncy volume type sound (through the earphones). Changing to a semi-decent cable ($30 Audioquest) fixed the issue, but not sure to what degree. (the popping might still be there but can't hear anymore).
> 
> I doubt that the fancy silver plated cryo treated leopard skin exotic cables will do any good (most Hi-Fi cable makers don't know how to make high speed digital cables), but cheap cables certainly cause issues, particularly at higher sample rates.


 
 I was wrong to think that there is error detection/correction at the digital connection between the source and the dac.
 Thus using a better usb cable is recommended specially at high-speed data, and also using a USB filter is recommended to remove and filter unwanted destortion/signal spikes (the filter should be close the source, also using 2 filters one at each of the usb ends maybe will do better) also the shorter the cable the better.


----------



## Anwer

Which USB A to micro B cable and Coaxial cable (for connecting to the DX90) are recommended?


----------



## NaiveSound

I feel that source via digital our differes greatly 

Using onkyo player, note 5 sounds better than dx80 (coax) and better than an asus laptop and better than a moto g and better than iPhone 6 and better than 6s. 

So I don't know why, but what you feed mojo matters very much in sound quality and differences


----------



## Carl6868

This thread is turning into Groundhog Day :regular_smile :


----------



## mscott58

carl6868 said:


> This thread is turning into Groundhog Day


 
 Seriously. If only someone would put something in the title about where there were links to answers to commonly asked questions...


----------



## CareyPrice31

What battery life results are you guys getting?


----------



## mscott58

careyprice31 said:


> What battery life results are you guys getting?


 
 Do a quick "search this thread" and put in "battery" and you'll find a whole lot of input, even from earlier today. Cheers


----------



## raelamb

careyprice31 said:


> What battery life results are you guys getting?


 

 Just came from New York City listening 5+ hours and my indicator was still green.


----------



## rkt31

got the mojo yesterday. it is a solid piece of gear and best build I have seen for the money. listened to it briefly before charging and the sound was much more better than fiio dap straight away. can't believe it is possible with such a small and reasonably priced kit. one thing , does the charging light goes off once it is fully charged ? what does it mean if the charging light is flashing ?


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm just hoping that Mojo will last year's and years with moderate usage, I hope the battery doesn't crap out in 2 years


----------



## mscott58

rkt31 said:


> got the mojo yesterday. it is a solid piece of gear and best build I have seen for the money. listened to it briefly before charging and the sound was much more better than fiio dap straight away. can't believe it is possible with such a small and reasonably priced kit. one thing , does the charging light goes off once it is fully charged ? what does it mean if the charging light is flashing ?


 
 Flashing means you need a better charger, that the Mojo isn't getting enough power. Don't use your computer's USB output or a cheap iPhone knock-off cube charger. It needs a good 1A of power to charge correctly. Use an original iPhone or iPad charger or something like an Anker PowerPort for best results. Cheers


----------



## rkt31

thanks, does the light goes off after full charge ?


----------



## Coopaw

Yep


----------



## sabloke

Yes light does go off when fully charged


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I'm just hoping that Mojo will last year's and years with moderate usage, I hope the battery doesn't crap out in 2 years




http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/2700#post_12030202


----------



## harpo1

Newest release of Tidal desktop now streams bit perfect natively.  Sounds awesome through the mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

Is the sound between bitperfect and not bitperfect easily audiable? Does mojo have anything to do with this bitperfect?


----------



## highfell

naivesound said:


> I'm not one with much $.... The Mojo was a great purchase, I spent all my holiday money on it, and I don't regret it, I still haven't experienced a *wow factor * to truly impress me, but that may be the problems of my iems (currently se846). I love the Mojo and it'd my most prized audio equipment.
> 
> I just hope it last about 5 years, what u guys think? I use it about 10 to 15 hrs a week currently




I love the SE846 Mojo/Hugo combination. It produces a holographic 3D deep soundstage. I am really impressed by these Schures - they are really good build quality. I tried some Heir 10s (twice as expensive) and wasn't impressed by the sound (thin sounding) or build quality.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mojo777 said:


> Loving the Mojo. Have a sticky (-) volume ball. Need to roll it around sometimes or it will stay depressed. Normal? Will it loosen up?


 Yes it will try rolling it for a minute or two


----------



## LouisArmstrong

If I buy Mojo now do I still need a Camera Kit to connect to my iPhone 6S Plus or iPad Pro?


----------



## Currawong

louisarmstrong said:


> If I buy Mojo now do I still need a Camera Kit to connect to my iPhone 6S Plus or iPad Pro?


 

 Yes.


----------



## Sound Eq

louisarmstrong said:


> If I buy Mojo now do I still need a Camera Kit to connect to my iPhone 6S Plus or iPad Pro?


 
 or buy the fiio l19 cable and forget about cck


----------



## rkt31

wow, mojo installed as a device on windows tab. select mojo audio device in vlc player and you are ready for movie watching late at night ! great experience. so far checked only with cheap soundmagic e10 and even the bassless earpgines sound so great. yet to check with Beyer dt880 600ohm.


----------



## rkt31

earphones


----------



## cho8

sound eq said:


> or buy the fiio l19 cable and forget about cck




A bit difficult getting hold of the Fiio cable outside of Asia. Hopefully Chord will be coming out with their add on soon which contains the CCK. There was a post a few pages back linking a Malaysian company selling an all in one cable similar to the taobao sellers but again won't ship to other countries


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> If I buy Mojo now do I still need a Camera Kit to connect to my iPhone 6S Plus or iPad Pro?




At the risk of being repetitive you can read the third post in the the thread. :rolleyes:

*TL;DR *you can use the camera to lightning adaptor, purchase a cable from Lavricables, wait for the FiiO L19 to be released worldwide (if ever), or wait for Chord's accessory. Chord's accessory, due out soon, doesn't replace the Apple lightning to camera adaptor but instead swallows it in a casing that butts up on the bottom of the Mojo. You can find all the relevant links for IOS devices connecting to the Mojo in the third post of this thread.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> At the risk of being repetitive you can read the third post in the the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 what chord accessories?


----------



## stevemiddie

sound eq said:


> what chord accessories?


 
 The poster means the chord add-on modules that are still being developed


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> what chord accessories?




Hahaha! You can find that info in the third post as well!

I'll re-post it here:

http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/

Plus there is an upcoming SD card accessory with a screen. Also, a Bluetooth accessory I believe.


----------



## Saoshyant

Oh god, I totally forgot about reading about the SD accessory...  I really really should just break down and finally order a Mojo.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> Hahaha! You can find that info in the third post as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


thanks and when will this be released any news


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha! You can find that info in the third post as well!
> ...




I gather they will be staggered. In a recent interview John Franks mentioned the Lightning to camera adapter accessory was very close, but the SD card with a screen accessory was maybe 6-7 months away. I have no clue about the Bluetooth one.


----------



## fluidz

Been listening to my Mojo connected to a Emotiva Mini amp to power He-500 headphones and its a remarkable improvement over Musical Fidelity m1a + Vlink 192 combo.
 And theres me thinking that the Musical Fidelity m1a was the dogs bollox.  The Mojo offers a less sterile sound and retrieves way more detail. 
  
 I've not yet tried the He-500's connected directly to the Mojo (without the Emotiva Mini) as I don't have the right cable. Can anybody clarify that the He-500s are powered enough by the Mojo to be enjoyable or are they lacking somewhat?


----------



## Ike1985

olewhiskey said:


> on a side note,  what is everyones average for the battery life for one use?  I have not tired mine out yet.


 
  
 5 hours max for me, I do a combination of streaming from youtube, streaming from bandcamp and playing HD FLAC through onkyo.  I wish I knew how you guys were getting 8+ hours off a single charge.


----------



## wym2

> Is the sound between bitperfect and not bitperfect easily audiable? Does mojo have anything to do with this bitperfect?


 
  
 From the MOJO FAQ (Head fi search is your friend):
  
 "Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* 


  
 It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
  
 So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
  
 The volume control function on Mojo is much more sophisticated than the PC as I employ noise shaping and I do the function at a very high internal sample rate. Hopefully using the volume set to max on the app will mean the volume coefficient is 1.0000000... so it will return the original data.
  
 Rob


----------



## Duy Le

I owned X5 2nd Gen, I want to ask which combo in following combos will provide the better SQ:
 1. X5 2nd Gen & VorzAMP pure II +
 2. X5 2nd Gen & Chord Mojo
  
 I am sorry because I don't describe clearly my issue. With Mojo, I tried and know it is very good DAC/Amp, in this case X5ii is a digital transporter so the sound I will get almost depend on Mojo. With the VorzAMP PURE II, this is my concern, actually this amp is very good too but I don't know X5ii DAC is good enough to provide the good sound when I will hear (after amp), compare with Mojo.
 I don't ask to compare Mojo and VorzAMP PURE II. I ask for the final sound I will get with 2 combos.
 Do I describe enough clearly?
 Thanks.


----------



## Ike1985

raelamb said:


> Just came from New York City listening 5+ hours and my indicator was still green.


 
  
 My green indicator only lasts about 2-2.5 hours.  What exactly are you doing with mojo, source, apps, etc?


----------



## Ike1985

All these numbers are estimates and I'd say they are accurate to within 1hour.  Tonight I'm gonna charge it for until the light goes off and time how long it takes to go to zero again.


----------



## harpo1

As to the battery.  Please remember it depends on how loud you play your music as well.  When you play your music louder it draws more current from the battery so it won't last as long.  If you guys really want to compare battery usage you should also state what colors your volume buttons are.


----------



## mazzy009

ike1985 said:


> 5 hours max for me, I do a combination of streaming from youtube, streaming from bandcamp and playing HD FLAC through onkyo.  I wish I knew how you guys were getting 8+ hours off a single charge.


 
 6 hours DSD paired with onkyo - my statistics


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> sound eq said:
> 
> 
> > x relic x said:
> ...


 
  
 @ *hykhleif:  *Regarding accessories, it's also well worth watching this:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10485#post_12305181


----------



## tonykaz

Mr.Currawong,
  
 My dear Amos, I just saw your Mojo video, excellent work there.  
  
 I'm kinda fall'n for the Chord design concepts, the Mojo has Modules for you to report on.
  
 I'll value your opinions.
  
 Tony in Michigan  ( actually pulling the wagon for Bernie in New Hampshire )


----------



## fjrabon

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





harpo1 said:


> As to the battery.  Please remember it depends on how loud you play your music as well.  When you play your music louder it draws more current from the battery so it won't last as long.  If you guys really want to compare battery usage you should also state what colors your volume buttons are.



I don't think this is true with the Mojo, as it operates as class A, right? This is why it runs cooler at higher volumes. Class A amps use all their power all the time, if it isn't going to the headphone, it gets converted to heat.


----------



## GreenBow

mojo777 said:


> Loving the Mojo. Have a sticky (-) volume ball. Need to roll it around sometimes or it will stay depressed. Normal? Will it loosen up?


 
  
 I had a sticky + volume. Scary moments with that. Thought I might kill my active speakers. .........However it loosened up with 36 hours. I noticed though that other people said theirs took weeks. I would not have tolerated that. I hated the panic and diving for the off button, and waiting a few seconds until it stopped playing. (All while my Speakers were distorting with overload signal on line-input. 2.2V max they take, and the Mojo at full I think is 5V.)


----------



## GreenBow

harpo1 said:


> As to the battery.  Please remember it depends on how loud you play your music as well.  When you play your music louder it draws more current from the battery so it won't last as long.  If you guys really want to compare battery usage you should also state what colors your volume buttons are.


 

 I timed and got eight hours (and two minutes) playing CD FLAC. Volume out = about 2V. I set it to line level 3V, and then drop it by four clicks, which Chord said is about 1.9V.


----------



## Ike1985

harpo1 said:


> As to the battery.  Please remember it depends on how loud you play your music as well.  When you play your music louder it draws more current from the battery so it won't last as long.  If you guys really want to compare battery usage you should also state what colors your volume buttons are.


 
  
 I listen very quietly, mostly on double red, sometimes one yellow.


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> I timed and got eight hours (and two minutes) playing CD FLAC. Volume out = about 2V. I set it to line level 3V, and then drop it by four clicks, which Chord said is about 1.9V.


 
  
 Why do you set it to line level?


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> Why do you set it to line level?


 

 I use it with desktop active speakers. I use the 2V input on them.
  
 However I could use the 1V input on the speakers, and reduce power draw on the Mojo. It's a 3.5mm input so I would need to find a quality 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable.
  
 I would want equal performance compared to the QED Reference Audio J2P 3.5mm to RCA that I use presently on 2V. (2V input is RCA connection.)


----------



## uzi2

greenbow said:


> I use it with desktop active speakers. I use the 2V input on them.
> 
> However I could use the 1V input on the speakers, and reduce power draw on the Mojo. It's a 3.5mm input so I would need to find a quality 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable.
> 
> I would want equal performance compared to the QED Reference Audio J2P 3.5mm to RCA that I use presently on 2V. (2V input is RCA connection.)


 

 If you switch it on normally it will remember the 2V level you set. No need to go to the preset level and adjust it each time.


----------



## GreenBow

uzi2 said:


> If you switch it on normally it will remember the 2V level you set. No need to go to the preset level and adjust it each time.


 

 Yeah I know thank you. Sometimes I have headphones in though so I have to reset it after.


----------



## Sound Eq

mython said:


> @ *hykhleif:  *Regarding accessories, it's also well worth watching this:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10485#post_12305181


 
 honestly this is really interesting
  
 for the first time i can not find one thing to point out being negative in a product
  
 and people know me, i own a thing and my inner inspector gadget "Mr. Flaws" starts digging,  but the mojo man is passing and i declare it as clear and innocent from flaws ( dam it )   , nothing to report about 
  
 i respect chord, oh also the oppo pm1 is flawless
  
 Mr Flaws is busy with the ak380 and amp and its glorious eq that I am about to trash


----------



## Ike1985

sound eq said:


> honestly this is really interesting
> 
> for the first time i can not find one thing to point out being negative in a product
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha nice. Sweet that a $600 mojo puts a $4,000 dap to shame isn't it?


----------



## harpo1

fjrabon said:


> I don't think this is true with the Mojo, as it operates as class A, right? This is why it runs cooler at higher volumes. Class A amps use all their power all the time, if it isn't going to the headphone, it gets converted to heat.


 
 Yeah I'm not sure if it operates class A at all volume levels.  Hopefully someone from Chord can clarify this.


----------



## Sound Eq

ike1985 said:


> Haha nice. Sweet that a $600 mojo puts a $4,000 dap to shame isn't it?


 
 no u got me wrong, i am not saying the ak380 is bad as without eq its really a dam good dap. Really one of the best sounding daps i ever heard, it really makes me smile alot and I am not kiddin
  
 but mojo is so versatile and i can go nuts with it in different setups and player softwares 
  
 but since of ak380's price my mr flaws is so busy digging for flaws in it as its a pricey unit so its getting more attention from me in regards to figuring out its flaws


----------



## Mython

A word to the wise:    In this universe, _whatever you focus upon, you subjectively experience more of_.
  
 So if someone predominantly prefers to focus upon flaws rather than upon positives, then they're not giving themselves the best chance of happiness. However, it is every person's right to enjoy a miserable life experience, if that's what they prefer


----------



## neilvg

mython said:


> A word to the wise:    In this universe, _whatever you focus upon, you subjectively experience more of_.
> 
> So if someone predominantly prefers to focus upon flaws rather than upon positives, then they're not giving themselves the best chance of happiness. However, it is every person's right to enjoy a miserable life experience, if that's what they prefer :wink_face:




This is so true and needs to be understood deeply especially when evaluating sound. When we focus on certain aspects of sound reproduction - our favorite things to notice such as bass timing, treble extension, transient response, etc... we literally experience those qualities in exagerrated proportion - we get more information. This doesn't mean listening to and focusing on treble makes recordings more trebly - but it does change our perception of the overall reproduction. 

This can also generate ear fatigue much sooner - an important topic people forget about often. 

Of course to me this whole process is so much more obvious when I listen to a mix I did after a few months without hearing it. Its already in the clients hands so I sit back and relax and turn off my left brain somewhat. And I enjoy it more.. and sometimes I realize that I'm enjoying it for the first time.


----------



## NaiveSound

I love my mojo, I've come to love my se846 (because of experience with other iems, to me se846 Is superior overall) (to me) 
My DX80, I like the form factor and that's about it. 

I feed beloved mojo with dx80, and when I want better sound I feed it with note 5, I want a dap weather it's a smartphone or a player of sports I want it to sound as good as my note 5 feeding it. 

I've tried iPhone (didn't sound nearly as good) tried my laptop which did ok, tried moto g 2nd Gen(didn't sound as good) 

What do you guys use for portable Dedicated source feeder for your mojo?


----------



## alan_g

naivesound said:


> I love my mojo, I've come to love my se846 (because of experience with other iems, to me se846 Is superior overall) (to me)
> My DX80, I like the form factor and that's about it.
> 
> I feed beloved mojo with dx80, and when I want better sound I feed it with note 5, I want a dap weather it's a smartphone or a player of sports I want it to sound as good as my note 5 feeding it.
> ...


 

 astell kern ak100 mkii and it sounds fantastic


----------



## Coopaw

Mojo initial impressions compared to Geek Out 450
 
I have had my Mojo for a couple of days now. It is an exceptional product.  The pictures don’t do the build quality and feel justice.  I pretty much agree with all the praise that had been covered over and over in this thread and reviews.
 
I plugged the Mojo into one USB output of my MBP and the GO 450 into the other.  I’m using BitPerfect with iTunes,  Mostly 16/44.1 apples lossless files. 
 
I was able to adjust the output of the two DACs to match so I could quickly plug from one to the other and I must in all honesty say I hear very little improvement over the GO 450, sometimes I think I do but at other times I don’t. The soundstage, separation of instruments or quality of sound all seem quite similar.
 
Before somebody says he must be deaf, I’m 65 and I know I don’t hear anything above about 8Khz.  So keep that in mind.  
 
I used my HE-400s primarily for comparison.  I really don’t care about portability when I travel I just get by with my classic iPod and Shure IEMs.  
 
I’m just saying if I was on a tight budget and was just going to use it at my desk I could be quite satisfied with the GO.  I’ve not heard the current GOV2 so I don’t know how it compares but I’d like to think it is as good or better.
 
If it were not for the fact that it seems there will be an SD reader coming down the road, I might consider taking the restocking fee and shipping cost hit from Moon Audio and return the Mojo. I think it is a great product and I’m probably going to keep it.  I guess the GO is pretty darn good too.
 
As alway YMMV, my opinion may change after a little longer time with the Mojo, I really am only throwing this out there for someone who wants one but is really struggling with the cost.


----------



## NaiveSound

coopaw said:


> [COLOR=454545]Mojo initial impressions compared to Geek Out 450[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm glad you like it. What you feed it matters, have u tried different sources?


----------



## Coopaw

So far the only source I have used is the MBP,  I will have to get a CCK for my iPhone and I'm going to do a trial from Tidal and check that out.  This was just my initial impressions I wanted to share for someone on a tight budget.


----------



## jarnopp

coopaw said:


> So far the only source I have used is the MBP,  I will have to get a CCK for my iPhone and I'm going to do a trial from Tidal and check that out.  This was just my initial impressions I wanted to share for someone on a tight budget.




If I might suggest a different approach to testing. I find that the Mojo doesn't lend itself to quick a/b comparisons with other competent DACs*. Rather, the overall enjoyment in terms of timing, musicality, and in particular, bass detail and timing is where I find the greatest differences. I have found extended listening to albums I know well wil invariable provide several ah-ha moments I terms of those details. Then, with that in mind, go back to your other dac. You'll likely still here what you discovered, but perhaps not rendered the same way. If you still hear no difference, you've saved $600 . 

*now DAVE may be another story. At a dealer where Rob Watts was speaking, they demo'd DAVE against another top dac (forget which) with a piano piece and the a/b was obvious to pretty much all 40'people in the room, regardless of seating position. The timing and clarity was astonishing.


----------



## uzi2

alan_g said:


> astell kern ak100 mkii and it sounds fantastic


 

 Edit: My +1 (Hugo not Mojo) is out of place as I have AK100II, which is a different beast to AK100 mkII (confusion reigns)


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> I love my mojo, I've come to love my se846 (because of experience with other iems, to me se846 Is superior overall) (to me)
> My DX80, I like the form factor and that's about it.
> 
> I feed beloved mojo with dx80, and when I want better sound I feed it with note 5, I want a dap weather it's a smartphone or a player of sports I want it to sound as good as my note 5 feeding it.
> ...




Dx90 and Fiio X5, both make music sound absolutely brilliant with Mojo and 846s.


----------



## Coopaw

jarnopp said:


> If I might suggest a different approach to testing. I find that the Mojo doesn't lend itself to quick a/b comparisons with other competent DACs*. Rather, the overall enjoyment in terms of timing, musicality, and in particular, bass detail and timing is where I find the greatest differences. I have found extended listening to albums I know well wil invariable provide several ah-ha moments I terms of those details. Then, with that in mind, go back to your other dac. You'll likely still here what you discovered, but perhaps not rendered the same way. If you still hear no difference, you've saved $600 .
> 
> *now DAVE may be another story. At a dealer where Rob Watts was speaking, they demo'd DAVE against another top dac (forget which) with a piano piece and the a/b was obvious to pretty much all 40'people in the room, regardless of seating position. The timing and clarity was astonishing.


 

 I'll definitely give that a try and report back.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mython

coopaw said:


> jarnopp said:
> 
> 
> > If I might suggest a different approach to testing. I find that the Mojo doesn't lend itself to quick a/b comparisons with other competent DACs*. Rather, the overall enjoyment in terms of timing, musicality, and in particular, bass detail and timing is where I find the greatest differences. I have found extended listening to albums I know well will invariably provide several ah-ha moments in terms of those details. Then, with that in mind, go back to your other dac. You'll likely still here what you discovered, but perhaps not rendered the same way. If you still hear no difference, you've saved $600 .
> ...


 
  
 As one of several people who have followed every page of this thread, from its release-day beginning, I have to say this seems to be quite a popular perspective on Mojo - for some, it immediately impresses, but a substantial number of people find that no one area of its musical presentation_ immediately_ stands-out, during first listening, but rather that it gradually reveals itself to be particularly capable in several aspects. One notable example of this, is the detail in the presentation. Some DACs have slightly emphasised treble presentation which can initially sound impressively-detailed, but may eventually become a little fatiguing to the ears (my own experience of this happens to be with a DAP - iBasso's now-discontinued DX100, but many will have experienced something similar, with various other digital products, irrespective of whether the subjective treble emphasis may be intentional or perhaps, in some instances, an inadvertent artifact of poor digital design/implementation). But the Mojo doesn't seem to emphasise the treble, and yet provides loads of detail, which, although not necessarily immediately apparent, does become enjoyable, as time goes on. I noticed this within 7-8 days. For some it will be sooner, for others later. For me, I had a tendency to listen a bit too loud during the first few days (funnily enough, I found myself doing exactly the same thing with Hugo, which I had on-loan for a while, a year or so earlier. I think my urge to push the SPL of both Hugo & Mojo stems from the fact that I find both products to have an addictively-dynamic and rhythmic presentation - whether that's primarily due to the high-tap-count WTA filter, I can't say for sure, but it's certainly possible). After I'd become disciplined enough to curtail my listening volume to something more sensible (and safer!), the delicacy of Mojos treble gradually became more apparent to me.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler






mython said:


> As one of several people who have followed every page of this thread, from its release-day beginning, I have to say this seems to be quite a popular perspective on Mojo - for some, it immediately impresses, but a substantial number of people find that no one area of its musical presentation _immediately_ stands-out, during first listening, but rather that it gradually reveals itself to be particularly capable in several aspects. One notable example of this, is the detail in the presentation. Some DACs have slightly emphasised treble presentation which can initially sound impressively-detailed, but may eventually become a little fatiguing to the ears (my own experience of this happens to be with a DAP - iBasso's now-discontinued DX100, but many will have experienced something similar, with various other digital products, irrespective of whether the subjective treble emphasis may be intentional or perhaps, in some instances, an inadvertent artifact of poor digital design/implementation). But the Mojo doesn't seem to emphasise the treble, and yet provides loads of detail, which, although not necessarily immediately apparent, does become enjoyable, as time goes on. I noticed this within 7-8 days. For some it will be sooner, for others later. For me, I had a tendency to listen a bit too loud during the first few days (funnily enough, I found myself doing exactly the same thing with Hugo, which I had on-loan for a while, a year or so earlier. I think my urge to push the SPL of both Hugo & Mojo stems from the fact that I find both products to have an addictively-dynamic and rhythmic presentation - whether that's primarily due to the high-tap-count WTA filter, I can't say for sure, but it's certainly possible). After I'd become disciplined enough to curtail my listening volume to something more sensible (and safer!), the delicacy of Mojos treble gradually became more apparent to me.






Mython speaks some wise words here. For me it was apparent rather quickly, but I echo that over time I've appreciated the subtleties even more.


----------



## dryvadeum

Just got my mojo yesterday. I can honestly say this is the best money ive ever spent on Audio. This thing has such effortless intensity and really good imaging. I can hear every note of any instrument but its not intrusively expressing it. 

This thing doesn't have soul, its got damn spirit.


----------



## Ike1985

coopaw said:


> [COLOR=454545]Mojo initial impressions compared to Geek Out 450[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could iTunes be sampling the music before sending it to mojo? I highly suggest looking into Jriver or similar audiophile software, iTunes doesn't even play flac. Also give it some time, mojo reveals itself slowly.


----------



## Coopaw

ike1985 said:


> Could iTunes be sampling the music before sending it to mojo? I highly suggest looking into Jriver or similar audiophile software, iTunes doesn't even play flac. Also give it some time, mojo reveals itself slowly.


 

 Thanks for the suggestions.  I've D/L'd both Audirvna plus and JRiver MC21trials (been looking for configuration suggestion to read up on, not exactly intuitive Jriver that is).  I do plan on spending time with it. Appreciate it.


----------



## wym2

coopaw said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  I've D/L'd both Audirvna plus and JRiver MC21trials (been looking for configuration suggestion to read up on, not exactly intuitive Jriver that is).  I do plan on spending time with it. Appreciate it.


 
  
 I believe you wrote that you have a MBP which usually is considered to have a very good DAC; why did you buy additional DACs? (I may have missed the reason).
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


----------



## Coopaw

wym2 said:


> I believe you wrote that you have a MBP which usually is considered to have a very good DAC; why did you buy additional DACs? (I may have missed the reason).
> 
> 
> MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


 

 In my opinion there is no comparison between the DAC in the MBP and either DAC I have experience with (The Mojo and the Geek Out 450).  From what I've read there are other good choices out there and I would strongly suggest you try one if you can.


----------



## wym2

coopaw said:


> In my opinion there is no comparison between the DAC in the MBP and either DAC I have experience with (The Mojo and the Geek Out 450).  From what I've read there are other good choices out there and I would strongly suggest you try one if you can.


 
  
 I was just trying to more understand your original post and the follow-up. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Anyone tried the Mojo with the Hifi function of the LG V10 mobile phone? Is there any notable difference with turning Hifi off?


----------



## mazzy009

louisarmstrong said:


> Anyone tried the Mojo with the Hifi function of the LG V10 mobile phone? Is there any notable difference with turning Hifi off?


 
 one of my setup is LG V10 with Mojo, but when you use it with micro usb otg  - so it it digital output from phone - no HiFi function sign  - it is only on when you plug in 3.5 jack (analog). No analog input in Mojo. But via OTG, with "Dac Fix " Hifi Everywhere" sound real more open and more 3d like.
 for my ears LG V10 + Mojo combo sounds outstanding - and real different from another setup I've tried DP-X1 + Mojo.
 Both sounds great, just depends with IEM you use, best synergy for  me in this combo LG V10 + Mojo is NAD Viso HP20, for second setup  Onkyo DP-X1 + Mojo is Zero Audio Duoza.
  
 also tried ATH-IM70 - clamped bass, maybe needs additional burn in
 ATH-IM02  - BA sound, for me is too cold&sharp


----------



## rkt31

anybody can tell about the media player which uses asio driver for sound ? vlc player uses mojo as a device and not the mojo asio driver, the result is that the volume control of both vlc and tab remain active unlike foobar where selecting asio bypasses the volume of tab.


----------



## rkt31

wow, wow and wow. never heard so much purest form of music. take 5 from time out on fiio x3 transport, mojo and dt880 600ohm, is the best I have ever heard. I bet this combo can beat far more expensive set up both in portable and full system categories. thix is when mojo is not burnt in yet. thanks a lot chord electronics and rob watts.


----------



## crafft

After a month of intense listening to Mojo I sold it because I could get a good price for it and because when I turned back to my other dacs when comparing SQ (HDDAC1 and Dragonfly 1.2) it was like "coming home" again. Also I realized that it's probably too expensive to have it sitting next to the Dragonfly and HDDAC1. No regrets.....
 It is a good dac though and I enjoyed it thoroughly! 
 When comparing Mojo to Dragonfly the most noticeable difference to me was that subbass goes a bit deeper with Dragonfly (Nighthawks, Focal Spirit Pro). With very critical listening I found Mojo has a tiny bit more resolution. Dragonfly however provides better decay and "space"in my system.


----------



## rkt31

can't say about dragon fly but it's far far better than fiio x3, arcam irdac which I earlier had. I have Hugo too but mojo is slight bass heavy and warmer sound signature which I think is more suited for portable use with headphones. Hugo has more open and neutral sound which I use in my speaker system.


----------



## Chefano

x relic x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There is a chance that Im wrong, but IMO the upper treble abruptly roll-off was an deliberate choice by Chord, otherwise the Mojo would be threat to other Chord more expensive products.
 Mojo by itselft already caused a disruption on the mkt, Ive been re-listening to all my albums and found a lot of details that I missed, and its been a pleasure.. but on live recorded albums Mojo greatly reduce the space and room sound propagation sense, caused by the lack of natural treble decay.. but for $600 I really dont care! 
 Thanks Chord for bringing the Blues again to my life


----------



## rkt31

Fiona joy signature solos is a real music treat on mojo !


----------



## rkt31

Treble is rolled off apparently to control the hiss on high sensitivity iems but the results are unbelievable ! Fiona joy piano sounds so pure that I never heard such purity before !


----------



## wym2

crafft said:


> After a month of intense listening to Mojo I sold it because I could get a good price for it and because when I turned back to my other dacs when comparing SQ (HDDAC1 and Dragonfly 1.2) it was like "coming home" again. Also I realized that it's probably too expensive to have it sitting next to the Dragonfly and HDDAC1. No regrets.....
> It is a good dac though and I enjoyed it thoroughly!
> When comparing Mojo to Dragonfly the most noticeable difference to me was that subbass goes a bit deeper with Dragonfly (Nighthawks, Focal Spirit Pro). With very critical listening I found Mojo has a tiny bit more resolution. Dragonfly however provides better decay and "space"in my system.


 
  
 I too am keeping my DF. music, thru the jitterbug, is clean and different enough to spell both the MBP and Explorer DACs. It is convenient in not needing a charge and drives my IEMs and low impedence HPs just fine.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo →AQ Big Sur trs →LC


----------



## Mython

chefano said:


> There is a chance that Im wrong, but IMO the upper treble abruptly roll-off was an deliberate choice by Chord, otherwise the Mojo would be threat to other Chord more expensive products.
> Mojo by itselft already caused a disruption on the mkt, Ive been re-listening to all my albums and found a lot of details that I missed, and its been a pleasure.. but on live recorded albums Mojo greatly reduce the space and room sound propagation sense, caused by the lack of natural treble decay.. but for $600 I really dont care!
> Thanks Chord for bringing the Blues again to my life


 
  
  
 I don't believe the treble was rolled-off in order to lower Mojos performance in relation to Hugo:
  
  
  
  


rob watts said:


> > Originally Posted by *iKE1985* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> > My Adel A12's have an impedance of 16 Ohms, will the treble roll off be noticeable with them?
> >
> ...


----------



## jarnopp

chefano said:


> There is a chance that Im wrong, but IMO the upper treble abruptly roll-off was an deliberate choice by Chord, otherwise the Mojo would be threat to other Chord more expensive products.
> Mojo by itselft already caused a disruption on the mkt, Ive been re-listening to all my albums and found a lot of details that I missed, and its been a pleasure.. but on live recorded albums Mojo greatly reduce the space and room sound propagation sense, caused by the lack of natural treble decay.. but for $600 I really dont care!
> Thanks Chord for bringing the Blues again to my life




It depends which sampling rate you are listening to how steep the roll off is. You can see that in the FR measurements:

http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements#PffogP6ZszesAfHz.97

I don't find it an issue. On red book I certainly wouldn't want anything above 20k coming through.


----------



## heliuscc

Mojo knocks spots off both RWAK100 and AK120. Have setup mojo/RWAK100 as main rig and AK120 alone as a more portable option.
May buy some noble K10UA next or possibly customs


----------



## cj3209

Just wondering if anyone else has had a screw come off the Mojo on the back.  Boy, was I surprised when I found a small screw on my desk and my MoJo had a screw missing!
  
 Oh, well.  I just need to find a a hex driver to screw it back on...


----------



## mediabox

Originally Posted by *rkt31* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 anybody can tell about the media player which uses asio driver for sound ? vlc player uses mojo as a device and not the mojo asio driver, the result is that the volume control of both vlc and tab remain active unlike foobar where selecting asio bypasses the volume of tab.
  
 Here you are:
  
http://oryaaaaa.world.coocan.jp/bughead/index.html


----------



## Watagump

Good price if anyone wants to do the Mojo AK stack.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Astell-Kern-AK100-Audio-Player-/231832069645?hash=item35fa44a60d:g:yCYAAOSwGotWrsYk


----------



## henriks

Feeling the mojo bug, must resist 2cute DAC...


----------



## Chefano

jarnopp said:


> It depends which sampling rate you are listening to how steep the roll off is. You can see that in the FR measurements:
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements#PffogP6ZszesAfHz.97
> 
> I don't find it an issue. On red book I certainly wouldn't want anything above 20k coming through.


 
 Most of my files come from DSD and CD. On Hi res media the roll-off is really noticeable, and Im not talking about the piercing treble (that I hate btw), I miss the part of treble that gives us the ambience timing


----------



## jarnopp

chefano said:


> Most of my files come from DSD and CD. On Hi res media the roll-off is really noticeable, and Im not talking about the piercing treble (that I hate btw), I miss the part of treble that gives us the ambience timing




What phones/iems are you using? You can see the FR is ruler flat until the filter cuts it off, so maybe an impedance issue?


----------



## Chefano

jarnopp said:


> What phones/iems are you using? You can see the FR is ruler flat until the filter cuts it off, so maybe an impedance issue?


 

 Tested so far:
 SE846 (not an issue, its FR rolls off before the source).
 K1001 - Using on other sources (pulse infinity, RWAK100II, ZX2, X3) the flat filter make it unlistenable  and I can really enjoy it on Mojo using the flat filter.
 FX1100 - Sounds good but, I miss the sub bass region and the upper treble  specially  on cymbals.
 TH900 - The same as FX1100
 Momentum 2 - I don't like how it sounds on any device  LOL
 K701 - sounds Ok.
  
 I really don't know if its an impedance issue.


----------



## fiascogarcia

chefano said:


> Most of my files come from DSD and CD. On Hi res media the roll-off is really noticeable, and Im not talking about the piercing treble (that I hate btw), I miss the part of treble that gives us the ambience timing


 
 Not quite certain what ambiance timing is?


----------



## Chefano

fiascogarcia said:


> Not quite certain what ambiance timing is?


 

 Our brain uses timing (and another variants) to pinpoint things in space given a produced sound. 
 High frequencies have less energy, are more easily absorbed by objects and tend to be much more directional. 
 If you shelve content from the upper treble you loose the sense of size and space in a recording(the ambience generated from other instruments and sounds on a live recording interacting with each other).


----------



## fjrabon

chefano said:


> Most of my files come from DSD and CD. On Hi res media the roll-off is really noticeable, and Im not talking about the piercing treble (that I hate btw), I miss the part of treble that gives us the ambience timing


 

 it's really hard to fathom that frequency roll-off above 20,000 Htz is "really noticeable"
  
 Not so say what you're hearing isn't valid, but to say that the "high frequency roll-off" people are talking about probably isn't what you're hearing.


----------



## Antihippy

Also unless you're 10 you shouldn't be able to hear up to that frequency.


----------



## Chefano

Thats pretty interesting, people still think that we listen to ONE sine wave tone at a time. 
 Its scientifically proven that high frequency content directly interfers on lower frequency ones (the lower ones also interfer on the other frequencies as well).


----------



## jarnopp

chefano said:


> Thats pretty interesting, people still think that we listen to ONE sine wave tone at a time.
> Its scientifically proven that high frequency content directly interfers on lower frequency ones (the lower ones also interfer on the other frequencies as well).




True, but if you are listening to CD quality, for example, there is literally nothing above 22k to reproduce. Any Overtones or undertones etc would have already been encoded in the mix below that frequency. It cannot be there later. So going above those frequencies on CD sampled music cannot get you anything extra.


----------



## Chefano

jarnopp said:


> True, but if you are listening to CD quality, for example, there is literally nothing above 22k to reproduce. Any Overtones or undertones etc would have already been encoded in the mix below that frequency. It cannot be there later. So going above those frequencies on CD sampled music cannot get you anything extra.


 
 As I said before, the roll of from Hi res files is really noticiable


----------



## x RELIC x

chefano said:


> As I said before, the roll of from Hi res files is really noticiable *TO ME*




Fixed that for you. :wink_face:


----------



## CareyPrice31

4 hours with Mojo using FLAC files and Roxanne.
  
 I'm told this is normal - how does this make any sense?
  
 IF this is the case, then a pair of HD800 would last an hour? No..no..?


----------



## RubyRubyRuby

Hi,i am using my Mojo with my the iphone 6, but the storage of 64GB is to limiting for me. I am considering a dedicated DAP and was looking at the Astell & Kern range or the Pioneer XDP-100R, budget needs to be sub £800 though. All advice will be much appreciated. 
 Thanks Ruby.


----------



## joshk4

careyprice31 said:


> 4 hours with Mojo using FLAC files and Roxanne.
> 
> I'm told this is normal - how does this make any sense?
> 
> IF this is the case, then a pair of HD800 would last an hour? No..no..?




Yeah I get around 4hrs with second blue on both balls with flac/dsd and ie800


----------



## CareyPrice31

joshk4 said:


> Yeah I get around 4hrs with second blue on both balls with flac/dsd and ie800


 
  
 Second blue?? That's so loud! I would go deaf!


----------



## Chefano

x relic x said:


> Fixed that for you.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## CareyPrice31

rubyrubyruby said:


> Hi,i am using my Mojo with my the iphone 6, but the storage of 64GB is to limiting for me. I am considering a dedicated DAP and was looking at the Astell & Kern range or the Pioneer XDP-100R, budget needs to be sub £800 though. All advice will be much appreciated.
> Thanks Ruby.


 
  
 Get the AK100 - it's currently not sold via retail anymore, but it fits with the Mojo perfectly and accepts two microsd slots.
  
 Mine is for sale if you're interested
  
 .


----------



## heliuscc

rubyrubyruby said:


> Hi,i am using my Mojo with my the iphone 6, but the storage of 64GB is to limiting for me. I am considering a dedicated DAP and was looking at the Astell & Kern range or the Pioneer XDP-100R, budget needs to be sub £800 though. All advice will be much appreciated.
> Thanks Ruby.




Astell and Kern AK100 Personal MQS & Ultimate Portable Hi-fi Music Player -32GB of Internal Memory https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AENWKLK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_lORTwb73Q7ZG6

And a sysconcepts cable, £450 all in


----------



## shotgunshane

A 4db drop from 20k to 50k is an abrupt roll off? Talk about super sonic suck out.


----------



## jarnopp

careyprice31 said:


> Second blue?? That's so loud! I would go deaf!




That is loud on my ZMF Vibros...how inefficient are the ie800s?!


----------



## Chefano

shotgunshane said:


> A 4db drop from 20k to 50k is an abrupt roll off? Talk about super sonic suck out.


 
 Can you kindly tell me at what load?


----------



## joshk4

careyprice31 said:


> Second blue?? That's so loud! I would go deaf!




I don't know whether I like to listen to it loud, but I find the need to increase volumn on dsd more than flac. With flac I tend to listen with green


----------



## Chefano

shotgunshane said:


> A 4db drop from 20k to 50k is an abrupt roll off? Talk about super sonic suck out.


 
  




chefano said:


> Can you kindly tell me at what load?


 
  
 Despite being  an ...  I can help you out - 100K Ohm. Can you show me the graphs on a 16 Ohm load for a DSD sweep (not PCM as listed)
  
 Ive just stopped following this thread, which btw is devoted only to highlight Mojos flawless performance.


----------



## chesterchan

joshk4 said:


> I don't know whether I like to listen to it loud, but I find the need to increase volumn on dsd more than flac. With flac I tend to listen with green




Woah , that's pretty loud mate. I listen to my hifiman he560 at mid dark blue which is already damn well loud. Most of my iems are at mid/dark red


----------



## Mike_TNT

So can we expect the add-on modules to be called the "mojo buddies"?


----------



## rkt31

kept mojo with Beyer dt880 600 ohm on blue volume for burn in with isotek CD and its easily crossed 8 hours continuous operation.


----------



## joshk4

chesterchan said:


> Woah , that's pretty loud mate. I listen to my hifiman he560 at mid dark blue which is already damn well loud. Most of my iems are at mid/dark red


 
  
 Yeah, I'm not surprised as everyone tells me that (even watching tv) 
  
 I just feel like I hear much more and get involved more at a higher volume, which I know is not a good thing.


----------



## Antihippy

It really isn't. Value your hearing if it's what gives you the most enjoyment.


----------



## joshk4

antihippy said:


> It really isn't. Value your hearing if it's what gives you the most enjoyment.


 
  
 To me it is, although might not for you.
  
 But definitely hearing is important.


----------



## NaiveSound

It's even more important once you don't have it


----------



## analogmusic

I am thinking of buying a Mojo (already have a Hugo) as it is more portable than the Hugo and easier to charge (no need for the specific charger)
  
 One question I have for Chord is how many charge/discharge cycles is the Mojo battery going to last ? I would expect 1000 cycles at least before 80 % capacity is used.
  
 Anyway the Mojo is not a mobile phone that needs to be on 24 hours a day anyway.
  
 And is this battery use replaceable in 5 years time?
  
 Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

analogmusic said:


> I am thinking of buying a Mojo (already have a Hugo) as it is more portable than the Hugo and easier to charge (no need for the specific charger)
> 
> One question I have for Chord is how many charge/discharge cycles is the Mojo battery going to last ? I would expect 1000 cycles at least before 80 % capacity is used.
> 
> ...




There's a section in the third post on the Mojo's battery.

TL;DR 

Chord has expressed the battery will last in the range of 10 years with normal usage. If the battery fails you can have it replaced at an official Chord dealer easily as it has a connector, unlike the Hugo. If not you can send it in to Chord. The reason why they want you to go through Chord is they have had new battery tech implemented in the Mojo and actually had to wait for this tech before releasing the Mojo (as Chord has told me directly). For more info please read the third post.


----------



## audionewbi

Does anyone know how the external microSD carder going to work when paired with mojo? How is the file read and how do we change tracks? I am really curious. It would be great if we could perhaps use our phone to change tracks, using our phone like a bluetooth remote. To me the entire purpose of mojo was so we can use our phone and not need dedicated daps/sources and sadly it is not the case for me due to form factors.


----------



## Mojo ideas

analogmusic said:


> I am thinking of buying a Mojo (already have a Hugo) as it is more portable than the Hugo and easier to charge (no need for the specific charger)
> 
> One question I have for Chord is how many charge/discharge cycles is the Mojo battery going to last ? I would expect 1000 cycles at least before 80 % capacity is used.
> 
> ...


Well in excess of 2000 however that is quoted as full deep discharge so any lesser level of discharge counts towards a full one so you'd need two 50 percent cycles to count as one full one this means that as our battery is unlikely to undergo repetive deep cycles it's life is calculated to be out beyond 12 years . The battery is a brand new advanced design. It can be replaced easily in any-case as it has a plug in connector,


----------



## Mojo ideas

audionewbi said:


> Does anyone know how the external microSD carder going to work when paired with mojo? How is the file read and how do we change tracks? I am really curious. It would be great if we could perhaps use our phone to change tracks, using our phone like a bluetooth remote. To me the entire purpose of mojo was so we can use our phone and not need dedicated daps/sources and sadly it is not the case for me due to form factors.


You can trust Chord to do a good job on this we have thought things through very carefully. We are taking our time because what we are doing has not been done before at the scale or complexity at which we are working.


----------



## mazzy009

mojo ideas said:


> You can trust Chord to do a good job on this we have thought things through very carefully. We are taking our time because what we are doing has not been done before at the scale or complexity at which we are working.


 
 John, thanks for just outstanding product, as for now is far beyond my expectations, and for better battery life, could you recommend 1A charger, which was performed best, maybe it was tested, during developing time. Thank You.
 (sorry for bad english)
  
 Max


----------



## Ra97oR

mojo ideas said:


> audionewbi said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how the external microSD carder going to work when paired with mojo? How is the file read and how do we change tracks? I am really curious. It would be great if we could perhaps use our phone to change tracks, using our phone like a bluetooth remote. To me the entire purpose of mojo was so we can use our phone and not need dedicated daps/sources and sadly it is not the case for me due to form factors.
> ...


 

 That add-on, I really can't wait for it.
  
 Hopefully with a good UI too!


----------



## audionewbi

mojo ideas said:


> You can trust Chord to do a good job on this we have thought things through very carefully. We are taking our time because what we are doing has not been done before at the scale or complexity at which we are working.


 
 Thanks for replying back. Can you allude on the possible specs we might expect on this add on? I ask as I am about to make few somewhat expensive dpa purchases for chord and if I could know what I am to expect from this addon I can wait and save. 

 Should we expect a UI, is it going to be a graphical UI? I am sure knowing this will save many of us a lot of money.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## analogmusic

Thank you Mr Franks for your prompt answer, very impressed to hear from the owner of Chord !
  
  
 ok before I confirm my order there was some talk (is this true or not?) of early batches having a regulator issue, is this now sorted out in terms of the stock with dealers? Are there any serial numbers I need to be aware of?
  
 Cheers


----------



## Angular Mo

For the SD card storage, I am hoping for no UI at all.

Let our own respective device be the UI and communicate to the SD.


----------



## John Swe

I'm picking up my mojo on Tuesday. How much of a Sq difference is there between using it with an android (USB audio player) and a DAP? I would like to avoid the extra outlay (and it did sound really good with my z3 compact and b&w p7 when I heard it in the store). Also is there any burn in to be had in the mojo, my 2qute took awhile before reaching it maximus potential.


----------



## uzi2

angular mo said:


> For the SD card storage, I am hoping for no UI at all.
> 
> Let our own respective device be the UI and communicate to the SD.


 

 So, do you mean it to act as a USB OTG, which you can't use at present as that is how you connect your device to the Mojo?
  
 I was thinking that you would be able to play files directly from the SD without using a phone or DAP. In this case a UI of some description will be required.


----------



## TokenGesture

uzi2 said:


> So, do you mean it to act as a USB OTG, which you can't use at present as that is how you connect your device to the Mojo?
> 
> I was thinking that you would be able to play files directly from the SD without using a phone or DAP. In this case a UI of some description will be required.


 

 That would be the best case scenario. But I'm not optimistic.


----------



## x RELIC x

audionewbi said:


> Thanks for replying back. Can you allude on the possible specs we might expect on this add on? I ask as I am about to make few somewhat expensive dpa purchases for chord and if I could know what I am to expect from this addon I can wait and save.
> 
> 
> Should we expect a UI, is it going to be a graphical UI? I am sure knowing this will save many of us a lot of money.
> ...





uzi2 said:


> So, do you mean it to act as a USB OTG, which you can't use at present as that is how you connect your device to the Mojo?
> 
> I was thinking that you would be able to play files directly from the SD without using a phone or DAP. In this case a UI of some description will be required.




I'll re-post this here:


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c[/VIDEO]


At 27:43 John talks about the accessories and indicates the SD module with a screen for the Mojo will make it a stand alone player. What kind of interface it will have is unknown but I for one am very interested in this accessory. Expected around six months from the time of the interview. I'd guess in the fall.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Anyone interested regarding...


 


 


Sony Walkman to HUGO/ Mojo usb connection cable alternative.




Been a while since I posted on these parts but just wanted to share some info which some may find useful if using a Sony Walkman with the Hugo as if like me you have got annoyed at using the special Sony WMC-NWH10 USB conversion cable where you then have to still use a normal usb cable into this bulky not best quality adaptor Sony have ever done which makes it very messy and cumbersome and untidy when strapping the Sony ZX1/ ZX2 to the Hugo. 




I could of really done with an all in one solution last weekend when I was taking my ZX1 strapped to Hugo around with me testing different gear at the Headroom show @ Metropolis studios last weekend. 




I had already tried a aftermarket cable by Music heaven from the Head-fi classifieds which was sent out from USA to UK promptly only to find out upon receiving it was a special version only wired to work with the Sony PHA amp/dacs as wiring config was different. 




 


  The seller only had a PHA amp/ dac at the time so did not realize himself it was a special Sony only version so the seller kindly offered me a full refund on the spot as he did not realize but I refused as it was a genuine mistake he could not foresee. 




 


The same seller tried to look into getting hold of the correct Music heaven model adaptor which worked with the Hugo but it is not easy to obtain not to mention some are really marking up the price of them. Basically he drew the same blanks as me looking around in trying to obtain them. 




 So in general we kept in contact discussing other topics over time and he is now in the same vote as he recently purchased ALO CDM  so now needs the same cable and as he was just as frustrated trying to get hold of a third party cable for the Sony ZX1/2 to his new ALO CDM he decided to dissect his NWH10 Sony cable and try and convert it into a one cable solution with better quality cable and micro usb plug on end to go straight into his new ALO dac thus making the need for the crappy Sony adaptor and a normal usb cable redundant.


 


Good news is he has managed to get the Sony NWH10 plug to work with a cable with micro usb on the end to work with his Sony ZX2 and ALO successfully and is willing to make some up for anyone who needs one.  




Anyone who is interested just PM Wfanning1 and have a chat with him. 




I am also posting this on the Hugo and Sony ZX thread as I am sure there some of us Sony owners out there who cannot get hold of these far eastern aftermarket cables that easy who really need a solution to the crappy Sony adaptor offering. 




Here are some pics he sent me only the other day of the cable which he is classing as prototypes as he said he will be able to put different cables on with either straight or single ended usb:


----------



## CareyPrice31

mojo ideas said:


> You can trust Chord to do a good job on this we have thought things through very carefully. We are taking our time because what we are doing has not been done before at the scale or complexity at which we are working.


 
  
 Can you clarify about 4 hours being 'normal' with Roxanne IEM's.
  
 I don't understand how that's possible since they're very efficient - what would happen with power hungry cans?
  
 I feel like Chord may be trying to avoid repairs/RMA's for cost's sake?
  
 Is this really normal?


----------



## Mojo ideas

audionewbi said:


> Thanks for replying back. Can you allude on the possible specs we might expect on this add on? I ask as I am about to make few somewhat expensive dpa purchases for chord and if I could know what I am to expect from this addon I can wait and save.
> 
> 
> Should we expect a UI, is it going to be a graphical UI? I am sure knowing this will save many of us a lot of money.
> ...


 Sorry not at this time


----------



## Mojo ideas

analogmusic said:


> Thank you Mr Franks for your prompt answer, very impressed to hear from the owner of Chord ! There were a very small number less than thirty units over all.
> 
> 
> ok before I confirm my order there was some talk (is this true or not?) of early batches having a regulator issue, is this now sorted out in terms of the stock with dealers? Are there any serial numbers I need to be aware of? Don't worry there were only a few of these I. The first production batch we've shipped many thousands of okay units since then. All faulty units were swapped out and reworked and put into marketing.
> ...


----------



## shotgunshane

chefano said:


> Despite being  an ...  I can help you out - 100K Ohm. Can you show me the graphs on a 16 Ohm load for a DSD sweep (not PCM as listed)
> 
> Ive just stopped following this thread, which btw is devoted only to highlight Mojos flawless performance.


 

 Yep. I don't know of any other measurements out there; Mojo is still pretty new. Stereophile measured the Hugo TT with same parameters and drop off of the same range is 2 dB's. 
  
 I don't really participate in this thread but if you have measurements to back up your assertion, I'd be interested in seeing them.


----------



## Mython

fortisflyer75 said:


> Anyone interested regarding...
> 
> 
> Sony Walkman to HUGO/ Mojo usb connection cable alternative.
> ...


 
  
  
 Although your post doesn't directly affect me, personally, and even if not a lot of people _appear _to respond to it, I want to thank you for taking the time to post this, as I know it may be useful to a lot of people (not just Mojo owners).
  
  
 Cheers


----------



## fjrabon

careyprice31 said:


> 4 hours with Mojo using FLAC files and Roxanne.
> 
> I'm told this is normal - how does this make any sense?
> 
> IF this is the case, then a pair of HD800 would last an hour? No..no..?




No, Mojo does not use more power at higher output levels. Class A amps use the same power at all volume levels. There are circumstances which could cause the battery life on Mojo to increase or decrease, but volume level or efficiency of headphones isn't one of them.


----------



## CareyPrice31

fjrabon said:


> No, Mojo does not use more power at higher output levels. Class A amps use the same power at all volume levels. There are circumstances which could cause the battery life on Mojo to increase or decrease, but volume level or efficiency of headphones isn't one of them.


 
  
 Thanks for clarification.

 What would be those circumstances?


----------



## FortisFlyer75

mython said:


> Although your post doesn't directly affect me, personally, and even if not a lot of people _appear _to respond to it, I want to thank you for taking the time to post this, as I know it may be useful to a lot of people (not just Mojo owners).
> 
> 
> Cheers


 
 Cheers Mython,  
  
 Just nice once in a while to try and give back to the community even if it's sharing some info like this.  After all I have been in this position before and someone always comes along to help out in some sort of way which gets us pointing in the right direction towards our goals.. 
  
 So is nice if it solves an issue for people in future if this sort of thing crops up although it will gradually get lost as a needle in a haystack but from a personal point of view it has been something I should of sorted out a long time ago and have to thank in turn Wfanning1 for been really helpful last few months and look forward to receiving his cable to solve this situation that has brought this to the fore for me. 
  
 I think in theory not that I want to go there but it should work with any dac that uses a standard usb connection.  I do know for a fact it will work with Hugo, Mojo and the ALO CDM Wfanning1 has just purchased.  
  
 Thanks again for the kind words Mython ; )


----------



## NaiveSound

It would be so nice if mojo also had a little thing you could plug in it and for it to hold an SD card and a small little screen.... Because my dx80 is bulky and it doesnt sound as good as my note 5 when paired to Mr. Mojo


----------



## Angular Mo

uzi2 said:


> So, do you mean it to act as a USB OTG, which you can't use at present as that is how you connect your device to the Mojo?
> 
> I was thinking that you would be able to play files directly from the SD without using a phone or DAP. In this case a UI of some description will be required.


 
  
  
  
 Separate the SD storage from the choice of player, this way Chord need not become an app company, too.  
 I want to choose which player(s) I use rather than tying my choice of software to the hardware.
  
  
  
 My thinking is as follows (and it could be faulty, I admit);
  
 - SD card(s) module docked to the Mojo (where the ports are located) deployed so we do not need a USB cable at all, nor a CCK cable for us iPhone users.
 - BlueTooth communication to the Mojo from any device with a player UI, including streaming services and their related offline/download capability.


----------



## canali

i'm interested in the mojo
  
 interesting video on chord and possible future products from their fb
  
https://youtu.be/3e7SRXP3RHI
  
*just trying to find out if the mojo would be ok working both as a permanent laptop dac/amp*
*as well as a portable one*


----------



## iBrian

So I found these on eBay and thought to link it here. Check it out now! 

Pure Solid Silver Lightning to Chord Hugo Mojo interconnect cable http://r.ebay.com/2rPxtL
Silver lightning Line Out Dock to USB type A cable for PHA-1 -2 http://r.ebay.com/ckMNFq
Lightning Line Out Dock to MICRO USB cable for hugo / mojo/ AMD / http://r.ebay.com/JVIimh


Looks like there are people now making this cable. 

*I would be careful with using a non MFI certified lighting connector. They have been tested to either cause issues with the battery or circuitry of the iOS device you are using it with and device you are plugged into*


----------



## rwelles

I've been using the first cable listed (from lavricables) above with no issues. Works great!


----------



## fjrabon

careyprice31 said:


> Thanks for clarification.
> 
> 
> What would be those circumstances?



Very high or very low room temperatures (battery life was cut in half when I was walking my dog in 40 degree weather). Using it often while charging will cause the battery's full charge lifespan to deplete faster. High-res files could cause the battery to deplete faster as well, but I haven't seen this conclusively proven. It would potentially make the DAC's processor work harder, but that may also not be significant. The temperature is the biggest factor though, like all lithium ion batteries.


----------



## CareyPrice31

fjrabon said:


> Very high or very low room temperatures (battery life was cut in half when I was walking my dog in 40 degree weather). Using it often while charging will cause the battery's full charge lifespan to deplete faster. High-res files could cause the battery to deplete faster as well, but I haven't seen this conclusively proven. It would potentially make the DAC's processor work harder, but that may also not be significant. The temperature is the biggest factor though, like all lithium ion batteries.


 
  
 I've been using mine in a normal room temperature, with FLAC files, at yellow volume with Roxanne and only yield 4 hours. You think this is still normal?


----------



## KowalskiFUT

Im about to buy Mojo, which will be paired with Sony Xperia smartphone. Could anyone recommend good pair of IEMs for it? I listen to jazz (fusion), classical music, and some dub and reggae. I aint basshead, but would like some nice, articulated bass. Budget is 150-200 euros.


----------



## Roscoeiii

kowalskifut said:


> Im about to buy Mojo, which will be paired with Sony Xperia smartphone. Could anyone recommend good pair of IEMs for it? I listen to jazz (fusion), classical music, and some dub and reggae. I aint basshead, but would like some nice, articulated bass. Budget is 150-200 euros.




Unless you are using the Mojo with speakers or a full size headphone, I'd reverse your spending priority. I'd get $6-700 IEMs and a $1-200 DAC


----------



## KowalskiFUT

roscoeiii said:


> Unless you are using the Mojo with speakers or a full size headphone, I'd reverse your spending priority. I'd get $6-700 IEMs and a $1-200 DAC




Ill buy some hi end iems later this year, so I need something to listen untill then.


----------



## masterpfa

kowalskifut said:


> Im about to buy Mojo, which will be paired with Sony Xperia smartphone. Could anyone recommend good pair of IEMs for it? I listen to jazz (fusion), classical music, and some dub and reggae. I aint basshead, but would like some nice, articulated bass. Budget is 150-200 euros.


 
 2 that I have tried and liked

 B&O H3 (get the right fit) and the bass is there as it should be, great on "Holly Cole Trio - Whoope, My Baby Just cares for me", which has a great acoustic double bass and yet works fine too IMO on Disclosure - Hourglass and Kendrick Lamar - King Kunta and yet also works just fine with classical such as David Watkin - J.S. Bach The Cello Suites 

 Or RHA T20's which also plays fine with all the above
  
 YMMV


----------



## rechtkid

Taobao cable works great,, Bye cck


----------



## fluidz

Thought it may be worth creating a Google survey to gather feedback and see how others feel the Mojo synergises with their headphone/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1EZQ_zxwSIL9Zz38-_eaJGDUPsqwJEwKbbeoDX1SMPWg/viewform?c=0&w=1  
 Results - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1H9sSH1CCK29YTerd63g0GjJexb8TlW4ZUR8Td-xUo5s/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## NaiveSound

For best performance and longetivity, should I plug mojo in the charger when the light goes (green/orange) or only when it goes red?


----------



## dryvadeum

My mojo only lasted 4-5 hrs on the first charge. I did notice that the second full charge took a bit longer than the first ~6 and a half hours. Hopefully it'll last longer on this charge.


----------



## analogmusic

roscoeiii said:


> Unless you are using the Mojo with speakers or a full size headphone, I'd reverse your spending priority. I'd get $6-700 IEMs and a $1-200 DAC


 
  
 Not correct.
  
 I use my Hugo with Sennheiser entry level ear IEM, and sounds great to me. More than enough bass (I dislike very much excessive bass). Which $1-200 DAC can beat the Mojo? 
  
 No expensive headphones are needed to appreciate the music.
  
 I am now 44 years old, and some of you may not be old enough to remember or have enjoyed the analog era of Vinyl and tapes, where music sounded so enjoyable and musical.
  
 In those days FM radio sounded so engaging, and I remember days of rocking all out to Rock albums on a simple tape player and speakers. (Edit : Now we can do the same with Mojo into simple powered speakers)
  
 Sadly with badly designed and compromised digital these rocking out sessions were in the past. When I heard the first CD players I was shocked how bad they sounded, and while there have been improvements in musicality, nothing like what I now hear from the Hugo. CD players from the Naim/Linn camp did sound musical, but I arrived late to the Naim/Linn party (and too expensive for me in those days), and anyway the Hugo/Mojo is more closer to the engagement and musicality of Vinyl and analog (and in many ways, much better)
  
 What I am saying is that I'm an all analog guy and hopefully many of the younger generation will appreciate the sheer scale of Rob Watts achievements in the Mojo in terms of how this little gem makes music enjoyable, and engaging to listen to again !
  
 It wasn't easy to get here and it took Mr Watts 30 years of research !


----------



## Koolpep

analogmusic said:


> Not correct.
> 
> I use my Hugo with Sennheiser entry level ear IEM, and sounds great to me. More than enough bass (I dislike very much excessive bass). Which $1-200 DAC can beat the Mojo?
> 
> No expensive headphones are needed to appreciate the music.


 

 I agree with that! My Liquid Carbon makes a lot of my more affordable headphones shine. I bet the Mojo can do the same.
  
 EDIT: of course you can argue the investment angle: should you invest rather in better headphones than in a mojo, will you have a better experience from doing that?...
  
 Cheers!


----------



## analogmusic

koolpep said:


> I agree with that! My Liquid Carbon makes a lot of my more affordable headphones shine. I bet the Mojo can do the same.
> 
> EDIT: of course you can argue the investment angle: should you invest rather in better headphones than in a mojo, will you have a better experience from doing that?...
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 No, the mojo should come first, always. 
  
 Source first. No headphone on the planet can add back what was never there from the DAC. The Mojo is another league of DAC compared to everything else out there.
  
 I have used my Hugo with the cheapest headphones and can still hear what it does clearly.
  
 And what it does it make music fun and engaging to listen to, like live music !
  
 Amazing separation, speed, no fatigue, clarity, but most of all musical/engaging something I could not dream possible I heard Hugo.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Antihippy

No, the headphones still colour the sound the most.

Prioritise headphones first.


----------



## analogmusic

You are entitled to your view and I can understand it, but if you listen to a live piano then Hugo into entry level headphones and any 200 dollar dac into 2000 dollar headphones you might find that the Hugo is able to match the starting and stopping of piano notes and the other dac can't. And no headphone can remedy this - and by this I mean that the music isn't reproduced properly by the source.

Of course if all you want is bass and no musicality then that is your choice but live music is all about emotions and engagement.

Also I have heard the some of the best headphones driven by average DAC and I didn't bother to listen more than 2 songs. Poor musicality

Even on bass heavy tracks by 50 cent, When I heard them on a Naim amplifier and speaker rig (known for accurate timing), it brought the track to life.

The DAC is the heart of the music, and nothing downstream can compensate for the shortcomings of a poor or average DAC


----------



## Antihippy

Yeah, eh, people can go at whichever order they they want. I guess it comes down to whether you want headphones that shows the full capability of the mojo or the mojo to show the full capability of the headphones.

That said, I don't have any headphones more expensive than the mojo (unless you count cumulative price ) and price is such a murky way to judge performance anyway.


----------



## SearchOfSub

analogmusic said:


> Not correct.
> 
> I use my Hugo with Sennheiser entry level ear IEM, and sounds great to me. More than enough bass (I dislike very much excessive bass). Which $1-200 DAC can beat the Mojo?
> 
> ...





It's always better to spend money on whatever is the closest link to your ears since it will make the most profound difference.


----------



## analogmusic

All I'm saying is use whatever headphones but get a mojo first and use whatever money left on any headphones you choose

I do respect that this is a headphone forum by the way, but headphones need to be driven by a musical source first.


----------



## joshk4

analogmusic said:


> All I'm saying is use whatever headphones but get a mojo first and use whatever money left on any headphones you choose
> 
> I do respect that this is a headphone forum by the way, but headphones need to be driven by a musical source first.




Not sure, but I thought the benefits you get for a $900aud iem (ie800) using with a phone would be better than a mojo $900aud with a $50 iem. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## masterpfa

analogmusic said:


> All I'm saying is use whatever headphones but get a mojo first and use whatever money left on any headphones you choose
> 
> I do respect that this is a headphone forum by the way, but headphones need to be driven by a musical source first.


 
  
  


searchofsub said:


> It's always better to spend money on whatever is the closest link to your ears since it will make the most profound difference.


 
  
  


antihippy said:


> Yeah, eh, people can go at whichever order they they want. I guess it comes down to whether you want headphones that shows the full capability of the mojo or the mojo to show the full capability of the headphones.
> 
> That said, I don't have any headphones more expensive than the mojo (unless you count cumulative price ) and price is such a murky way to judge performance anyway.


 
  
  


analogmusic said:


> No, the mojo should come first, always.
> 
> Source first. No headphone on the planet can add back what was never there from the DAC. The Mojo is another league of DAC compared to everything else out there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 There may be a time @*KowalskiFUT*  will want to spend more on Headphones, IEM's source equipment and cables. But they have asked about a reasonably priced set of IEM's.

 All the above arguments and points of view are correct. I started with the Mojo and I was able to afford to upgrade my Headphones, IEM's and source equipment in time But it's the individuals needs matter most


----------



## analogmusic

joshk4 said:


> Not sure, but I thought the benefits you get for a $900aud iem (ie800) using with a phone would be better than a mojo $900aud with a $50 iem. Maybe I'm wrong.


 
  
 Most reasonably prices headphones are surprisingly capable, but most digital sources are predictably very poor. The weaker link is the source/DAC rather than the headphone
  
 anyway just try it for yourselves, and choose simple Chopin Piano recordings, which one sounds more like a real Piano.


----------



## joshk4

analogmusic said:


> Most reasonably prices headphones are surprisingly capable, but most digital sources are predictably very poor. The weaker link is the source/DAC rather than the headphone




I don't think it's about whether one item is more capable within their field. But rather which item would give you the better sound quality if you were to choose one. I'm not sure if I'm right, but I would have thought having an ie 800 and a phone would provide that more than a mojo and a cheap iem. But I might be wrong.


----------



## mazzy009

kowalskifut said:


> Im about to buy Mojo, which will be paired with Sony Xperia smartphone. Could anyone recommend good pair of IEMs for it? I listen to jazz (fusion), classical music, and some dub and reggae. I aint basshead, but would like some nice, articulated bass. Budget is 150-200 euros.


 
 Zero Audio Duoza - (dual dynamic drivers) can recommend, for me just best synergy - cost in japan under 80$
 NAD Viso HP20 (single dynamic driver) in second favorite place - cost around 150 - maybe you can find cheaper
  
 both perfect for jazz, dub and reggae.


----------



## analogmusic

reproducing recorded music properly to sound like live music is a very tricky and extremely difficult technical challenge indeed and spending more money on headphones is  not a solution to a defective source. 
  
 In my experience, once the damage is done at the source, no amplifier, speaker or headphone can remedy this.
  
 Some of the top Hi-fi companies in the world like Naim advise the same exact advice. Get the source right, first before anything else.
  
 Get a Chord mojo !
  
 PS : I don't work for chord, I just am a big, big fan of the Hugo


----------



## rkt31

@analogmusic, you are absolutely right. back then when fm was there to play music from vinyl and that too from mastered analog sources, the sound was much more realistic specially the vocals. slowly came CDs which never could create the same feel until Hugo and mojo came. yesterday I listened some familiar Bollywood tracks though mojo on Beyer dt880 600ohm and yes there were goose bumps.


----------



## masterpfa

joshk4 said:


> I don't think it's about whether one item is more capable within their field. But rather which item would give you the better sound quality if you were to choose one. I'm not sure if I'm right, but I would have thought having an ie 800 and a phone would provide that more than a mojo and a cheap iem. But I might be wrong.


 
 It would really depend on the combination. For example IE800 and LG V10 or iPhone 6S could be a great combination, not necessarily the same with a Samsung Galaxy Mini and IE800
 But Mojo and cheap IEM's could also be a good combo (just dependent of your idea of cheap), bundled earpads with most phones maybe not, but with something in the £45+ area I think could give a good impression and a decent sound.

 As always IMO and YMMV


----------



## analogmusic

I use the entry level Sennheiser MX365, cost 15 $ on amazon, sound great, I don't need more than this and my Hugo to enjoy music.
  
 Oh and the the Sennheiser PX100 is also fantastic, 61 $ on amazon
  
 By the way I am very demanding of my music, my second most precious musical device after my Hugo is my beloved Naim amplifier at home with Dynaudio speakers


----------



## Ike1985

What does it mean when mojo shows a white light for 10-15 seconds, then goes black for a bit then again shows a white light for 10-15 seconds.  I know about the quick flashing white light, that means it's not charging correctly, but that's not what I'm getting here.  What does this longer white light mean?  Now it appears to have stopped completely after ~10 minutes on this light scheme.


----------



## Saoshyant

For me, I've always listened to music purely for enjoyment.  There are people that once they've heard a superior piece of gear in their musical chain, they can't really go back to something lesser.  I am not one of these people.  While writing this, my entire setup I'm listening to some Radiohead on cost me maybe $30 (Clip zip & VE Monk), and I love it very much.  Now of course I won't make any arguments about this inexpensive setup being wonderful, but I enjoy it and that's all that matters.  In this respect, I'm also the type of person that can watch a move in standard def and still love the experience, heck with one of my favorite shows I believe the video size is only 320x200 or so.  You can argue all you want about which piece of the chain in your setup is most important, and to you that is correct.  But we are each quite unique, so because nobody has your ears, your experiences, your tastes and so forth, it only really holds true for you.  Just please quit trying to argue about how you're right and someone else is wrong, or else you just detract from the society we're all a part of.  AND JUST ENJOY THE EXPERIENCE!


----------



## Ike1985

analogmusic said:


> I use the entry level Sennheiser MX365, cost 15 $ on amazon, sound great, I don't need more than this and my Hugo to enjoy music.
> 
> Oh and the the Sennheiser PX100 is also fantastic, 61 $ on amazon
> 
> By the way I am very demanding of my music, my second most precious musical device after my Hugo is my beloved Naim amplifier at home with Dynaudio speakers


 
  
 Yea you don't need more expensive headphones to enjoy the music but why not hear what's possible and maximize your equipment.  You will hear differences between a $50-80 iem and a $300-$2k+ ciem/headphone.  Also CD's are sonically superior to vinyl in every respect, they are handicapped by brick walling, compression and poor production but potentially a CD is far superior to vinyl in every respect if done right. There is one CD that I have heard that blows away any vinyl I've heard and it's the Japanese Black Triangle first release of Dark Side of the Moon.  There was a very detailed post earlier (20-50 pages back) that explained why CD's are superior but I can't find it now.


----------



## Ike1985

saoshyant said:


> For me, I've always listened to music purely for enjoyment.  There are people that once they've heard a superior piece of gear in their musical chain, they can't really go back to something lesser.  I am not one of these people.  While writing this, my entire setup I'm listening to some Radiohead on cost me maybe $30 (Clip zip & VE Monk), and I love it very much.  Now of course I won't make any arguments about this inexpensive setup being wonderful, but I enjoy it and that's all that matters.  In this respect, I'm also the type of person that can watch a move in standard def and still love the experience, heck with one of my favorite shows I believe the video size is only 320x200 or so.  You can argue all you want about which piece of the chain in your setup is most important, and to you that is correct.  But we are each quite unique, so because nobody has your ears, your experiences, your tastes and so forth, it only really holds true for you.  Just please quit trying to argue about how you're right and someone else is wrong, or else you just detract from the society we're all a part of.  AND JUST ENJOY THE EXPERIENCE!


 
  
 Have you downgraded your entire music collection to mp3 64 to save space  and your movie collection over to VHS yet because it's cheaper? =P
  
 Ok I'm starting my battery life countdown.  I'll be listening to steaming bandcamp today with my Mojo and ADEL A12's. I'll report back with my results later today.  I'll try to post when the color changes, how long it was blue, green, etc but we'll see.


----------



## jrpalomo

rechtkid said:


> Taobao cable works great,, Bye cck


 
 Hey dude, where did you get that cable? So desperate for one.


----------



## Saoshyant

ike1985 said:


> Have you downgraded your entire music collection to mp3 64 to save space  and your movie collection over to VHS yet because it's cheaper? =P
> 
> Ok I'm starting my battery life countdown.  I'll be listening to steaming bandcamp today with my Mojo and ADEL A12's. I'll report back with my results later today.  I'll try to post when the color changes, how long it was blue, green, etc but we'll see.


 
  
  
  Nope, Most of my listening on my HD700 would kind of feel pointless to do so.  But you obviously missed the point I was trying to make...  I can make it simple for you however, use small words.
  
 Use what you want to use, just have fun doing it.


----------



## bavinck

saoshyant said:


> For me, I've always listened to music purely for enjoyment.  There are people that once they've heard a superior piece of gear in their musical chain, they can't really go back to something lesser.  I am not one of these people.  While writing this, my entire setup I'm listening to some Radiohead on cost me maybe $30 (Clip zip & VE Monk), and I love it very much.  Now of course I won't make any arguments about this inexpensive setup being wonderful, but I enjoy it and that's all that matters.  In this respect, I'm also the type of person that can watch a move in standard def and still love the experience, heck with one of my favorite shows I believe the video size is only 320x200 or so.  You can argue all you want about which piece of the chain in your setup is most important, and to you that is correct.  But we are each quite unique, so because nobody has your ears, your experiences, your tastes and so forth, it only really holds true for you.  Just please quit trying to argue about how you're right and someone else is wrong, or else you just detract from the society we're all a part of.  AND JUST ENJOY THE EXPERIENCE!




I think you missed their point. They are trying to explain why being careful in selecting a quality source (recording and converter) will allow all headphones to shine and provide the end user with the best experience. If experience is all you are after, then you should be trying to understand how they are saying you can make yours better.


----------



## NaiveSound

Mojo is crucial to own (a good dac is crucial), but with my source... My iems.made a bigger differencr in sound vs just mojo with a mediocre phones...


----------



## headmanPL

fluidz said:


> Thought it may be worth creating a Google survey to gather feedback and see how others feel the Mojo synergises with their headphone/s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice effort. I just submitted my feedback


----------



## headmanPL

analogmusic said:


> Not correct.
> 
> I use my Hugo with Sennheiser entry level ear IEM, and sounds great to me. More than enough bass (I dislike very much excessive bass). Which $1-200 DAC can beat the Mojo?
> 
> ...


 

 It is amazing just how much musicality is inherent in these digital recordings. More amazing is how wrong these manufacturers have been getting it for so many years.
 Mojo definitely makes average sounding headphones/IEMs sound amazing.
 I too would suggest buying a Mojo first, then listening to some reasonably priced headphones or IEMs.


----------



## Ike1985

16 Ohm impedence ADEL A12's w/Iphone 5 Streaming via bandcamp, starting from full charge(battery turns off when charging, will not accept anymore charge, blue light shown on power-on) My mojo's LED's were set to the default bright condition throughout this test.
  
 Duration each color light was on:

 Blue: 8 minutes
 Green: 1hr 40 minutes
 Yellow: 11 minutes
 Red: 4 minutes
 Flashing Red: 2 minutes
  
 Total Play time until shut-off: 2 hours 5 minutes
  
 When I'm not doing this test, I typically plug in at yellow and from that point on do charge while listening playback for a few hours to let it charge up.


----------



## echoz

jrpalomo said:


> Hey dude, where did you get that cable? So desperate for one.




I bought mine here:-
http://www.lelong.com.my/uranus-occ-iphone-5-6-lightning-camera-kit-to-otg-micro-usb-starspicker-I2449654-2007-01-Sale-I.htm


----------



## iBrian

For those using a non mfi certified lighting adaptor to micro usb. There are test being done right now with a couple of those cables and it's showing that the 3rdparty parts the power drainage is about 13% faster than with a certified cable. Just thought I would throw that out there


----------



## 435279

ike1985 said:


> 16 Ohm impedence ADEL A12's w/Iphone 5 Streaming via bandcamp, starting from full charge(battery turns off when charging, will not accept anymore charge, blue light shown on power-on) My mojo's LED's were set to the default bright condition throughout this test.
> 
> Duration each color light was on:
> 
> ...


 
  
 You must have a faulty battery. I get at least double that. Does it get really hot during use?


----------



## Ike1985

steveoliver said:


> You must have a faulty battery. I get at least double that. Does it get really hot during use?


 
  
 Sometimes it gets pretty warm when charging and playing at the same time, but I wouldn't call it hot.


----------



## 435279

ike1985 said:


> Sometimes it gets pretty warm when charging and playing at the same time, but I wouldn't call it hot.


 

 I was wondering about the temp during playback only without charging.

 All things being equal battery capacity wise, if your Mojo is lasting half as long a mine the components are drawing twice as much power which will equate to maybe twice as much heat. If its not getting excessively hot then most likely your battery has less than optimal charge for some reason. Maybe the charge circuit is stopping the charge too early.

 My Mojo gets to 38 deg C case temp measured with a Infrared tempreture guage.


----------



## Ike1985

steveoliver said:


> I was wondering about the temp during playback only without charging.
> 
> All things being equal battery capacity wise, if your Mojo is lasting half as long a mine the components are drawing twice as much power which will equate to maybe twice as much heat. If its not getting excessively hot then most likely your battery has less than optimal charge for some reason. Maybe the charge circuit is stopping the charge too early.
> 
> My Mojo gets to 38 deg C case temp measured with a Infrared tempreture guage.


 
  
 When only playing(not charging at the same time) with my setup as described above, my mojo might get barely warm but never hot.


----------



## 435279

ike1985 said:


> When only playing(not charging at the same time) with my setup as described above, my mojo might get barely warm but never hot.


 


 OK, I can't say for sure 100% but I would say your battery is not reaching/holding full charge. Its certainly worth getting it checked. I wouldn't be happy with only 2h usage from a full charge.


----------



## mazzy009

headmanpl said:


> It is amazing just how much musicality is inherent in these digital recordings. More amazing is how wrong these manufacturers have been getting it for so many years.
> Mojo definitely makes average sounding headphones/IEMs sound amazing.
> I too would suggest buying a Mojo first, then listening to some reasonably priced headphones or IEMs.


 
 I can say now, with all my audio experience ( I'm 39) walkmans was first light in darkness, now onkyo dp-x1 and mojo gave me almost my first youngest feels, and it just fantastic joy for me now.
 For those of you, who likes Depeche Mode, Duran Duran, R.E.M., Pet Shop Boys, Gazebo, A-Ha, R.H.C.P, Sandra, Secret Service, Billy Idol, even Beastie Boys got sound now!
 most of my files in DSD taken from LP 5.6 and 2.8 - sounds fabulous
 so if you still thinking buy it or not - life only one - no second chance to explore
 and, yes even IEMs under 300 can make you knock out with unbelievable sound
  
 my new tracks - Hidden Orchestra, Cocteau Twins, Naxatras, and Jazz now it is unbelievable good.


----------



## fjrabon

steveoliver said:


> I was wondering about the temp during playback only without charging.
> 
> All things being equal battery capacity wise, if your Mojo is lasting half as long a mine the components are drawing twice as much power which will equate to maybe twice as much heat.


 
  
 I agree with your overall point, but this isn't necessarily true.  If the headphone is harder to drive, it is sending more power to the headphone, and less must be burned off as excess heat.  This is why Mojo actually runs cooler at higher volume levels than low volume levels.  In regular mode (ie not line out mode) Mojo should always have the same power draw to the amp no matter what.  If it's not going to the headphones it gets burnt off as heat (and vice versa).
  
 But yes, I do agree that it seems like for some reason his battery isn't holding a full charge.


----------



## 435279

fjrabon said:


> I agree with your overall point, but this isn't necessarily true.  If the headphone is harder to drive, it is sending more power to the headphone, and less must be burned off as excess heat.  This is why Mojo actually runs cooler at higher volume levels than low volume levels.  In regular mode (ie not line out mode) Mojo should always have the same power draw to the amp no matter what.  If it's not going to the headphones it gets burnt off as heat (and vice versa).
> 
> But yes, I do agree that it seems like for some reason his battery isn't holding a full charge.


 
  
 On the analogue side, I agree with you, I was really thinking about the digital circuitry, every Mojo should use the same power on the digital side, but a fault on the digital side of things may cause a higher power consumption, which may or may not result in more heat.
  
 Its all speculation on my part and probably a bit off the mark.
  
 I have noticed that my battery lasts longer and the Mojo runs cooler from the coax or optical digital inputs, perhaps the USB chip is disabled or running in a low-power state in this mode.


----------



## fjrabon

steveoliver said:


> On the analogue side, I agree with you, I was really thinking about the digital circuitry, every Mojo should use the same power on the digital side, but a fault on the digital side of things may cause a higher power consumption, which may or may not result in more heat.
> 
> Its all speculation on my part and probably a bit off the mark.
> 
> I have noticed that my battery lasts longer and the Mojo runs cooler from the coax or optical digital inputs, perhaps the USB chip is disabled or running in a low-power state in this mode.


 

 Ah yeah, I agree there.  I think that people with battery issues with Mojo are experiencing some sort of issue in either the digital realm or more likely have issues with the battery itself.  My main point was that we can, thankfully, not worry about the load on the headphone when it comes to the Mojo, as this should be equalized no matter what volume level and impedance load you're working with.


----------



## Ike1985

Don't know if this provides a clue as to what may be going on with my battery, but it shows repeating: 15s on white light, 15 sec light off after ~2.5 hours charging.  When unplugged and powered on it gives the blue light(full charge).


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ike1985 said:


> Don't know if this provides a clue as to what may be going on with my battery, but it shows repeating: 15s on white light, 15 sec light off after ~2.5 hours charging.  When unplugged and powered on it gives the blue light(full charge).


 
 Get it swapped. Looks like a faulty unit. Mine has been on blue for 2 hrs now, playing 320 mp3 (AK100 - MOJO - U12).


----------



## Ike1985

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Get it swapped. Looks like a faulty unit. Mine has been on blue for 2 hrs now, playing 320 mp3 (AK100 - MOJO - U12).


 
  
 It looks like it's between $30 and $60 to ship it to England.


----------



## fjrabon

ike1985 said:


> How much would that cost? I've never shipped internationally, isn't there VAT taxes and all sorts of nonsense?  I'm in the US.


 

 usually no VAT for maintenance.  E-mail Chord and ask them. Tell them about the blinking issue.  Usually the only fee you'd pay would be 1-way shipping.


----------



## uzi2

ike1985 said:


> How much would that cost? I've never shipped internationally, isn't there VAT taxes and all sorts of nonsense?  I'm in the US.


 

 Initially, you go through your local dealer...


----------



## Ike1985

uzi2 said:


> Initially, you go through your local dealer...


 
  
 What's the point of that? Looks to me it just adds another link in the chain that isn't necessary, but for me it'd be Moon Audio.  Plus moon audio has a 10% return fee, which would be $60 which would be more than it would cost for me to ship it straight to Chord.
  
_"We offer 14 day return policy on full price or regularly priced items. There will be a 10% restocking fee on all returns with a minimum fee of $25."_
  
 Plus I've had it for more than 14 days.


----------



## warrior1975

It's a warranty issue, there won't be restocking fee. They may just swap it out for you, depending on how long you've had it.


----------



## fjrabon

ike1985 said:


> What's the point of that? Looks to me it just adds another link in the chain that isn't necessary, but for me it'd be Moon Audio.  Plus moon audio has a 10% return fee, which would be $60 which would be more than it would cost for me to ship it straight to Chord.
> 
> _"We offer 14 day return policy on full price or regularly priced items. There will be a 10% restocking fee on all returns with a minimum fee of $25."_
> 
> Plus I've had it for more than 14 days.


 

 re-stocking fee is for no-cause returns, not "this is messed up" issues.  The reason is primarily to save it from having to be shipped to England, among other things.


----------



## Antihippy

Also as someone from overseas it saves the cost and headache of shipping.


----------



## Ike1985

Thanks guys, will contact Moon.


----------



## NaiveSound

Should I plug my mojo in when the battery light is orange/green or when it's red for best performance and longetivity?


----------



## fjrabon

naivesound said:


> Should I plug my mojo in when the battery light is orange/green or when it's red for best performance and longetivity?


 

 typically, with Li-Ion batteries, it's best to avoid super long charges.  But I hesitate to say anything conclusively without knowing any specifics to Mojo.  Essentially when it comes to lithium ion battery health, heat is usually the main enemy that will cause it to age faster than normal (all lithium ion batteries will age and need to be replaced eventually).  And long charging runs tend to rack up heat, which, in theory causes faster battery death.  For iPhones, for example, it's typically advised to keep the charge between 20 and 80% as much as possible.  However, this effect shouldn't be large.  I think the biggest thing is to probably avoid charging while listening when possible, as it does get _very_ hot then.  But also, don't drive yourself crazy over this.  Lithium ion batteries are going to slowly lose their capacity, and you just replace them; it's not the end of the world.


----------



## GreenBow

fjrabon said:


> typically, with Li-Ion batteries, it's best to avoid super long charges.  But I hesitate to say anything conclusively without knowing any specifics to Mojo.  Essentially when it comes to lithium ion battery health, heat is usually the main enemy that will cause it to age faster than normal (all lithium ion batteries will age and need to be replaced eventually).  And long charging runs tend to rack up heat, which, in theory causes faster battery death.  For iPhones, for example, it's typically advised to keep the charge between 20 and 80% as much as possible.  However, this effect shouldn't be large.  I think the biggest thing is to probably avoid charging while listening when possible, as it does get _very_ hot then.  But also, don't drive yourself crazy over this.  Lithium ion batteries are going to slowly lose their capacity, and you just replace them; it's not the end of the world.


 
  
 If I am not mistaken, it's a lithium-polymer battery. I don't know if it has different properties to Li-I.


----------



## fjrabon

greenbow said:


> If I am not mistaken, it's a lithium-polymer battery. I don't know if it has different properties to Li-I.


 

 ah, yeah, this is why I am so hesitant to say much conclusively about battery best practices, as the Mojo hasn't really been around long enough to know best practices.  And Chord hasn't said much officially that I've seen about it either.  Regardless, probably the best advice is to simply enjoy it however is most convenient for you, and then just replace the battery when the time comes.


----------



## bavinck

fjrabon said:


> ah, yeah, this is why I am so hesitant to say much conclusively about battery best practices, as the Mojo hasn't really been around long enough to know best practices.  And Chord hasn't said much officially that I've seen about it either.  Regardless, probably the best advice is to simply enjoy it however is most convenient for you, and then just replace the battery when the time comes.


 
 I was reading up on this thread about the battery. Chord reps said basically 10 years for the battery, don't worry how you use it, then send it in for a replacement.


----------



## egogo

egogo said:


> Thank you, as for "Connection to iDevices" part - totally missed "IMPORTANT" line Sorry.
> 
> Being an Apple employee i can probably try to escalate the issue and supply engineers with a test unit (at least that's the plan).


 

 FYI: issue seems to be resolved in the latest Developer Beta (9.3 beta 3)


----------



## iBrian

Well that helps those that are on the ADP but it's not a public beta so no fix for those on that yet


----------



## fjrabon

bavinck said:


> I was reading up on this thread about the battery. Chord reps said basically 10 years for the battery, don't worry how you use it, then send it in for a replacement.


 

 yeah, though I'd be a bit hesitant to take that at full face value, because no Mojo has been tested that long, obviously.  But yeah, I do agree that the best approach is probably just not to bother worrying about it, and then just replace it when it goes bad.


----------



## bavinck

fjrabon said:


> yeah, though I'd be a bit hesitant to take that at full face value, because no Mojo has been tested that long, obviously.  But yeah, I do agree that the best approach is probably just not to bother worrying about it, and then just replace it when it goes bad.


 
 How do you find the mojo is comparison to the m9xx?


----------



## Mython

bavinck said:


> How do you find the mojo is comparison to the m9xx?


 
  
  


fjrabon said:


> Been head to heading the m9XX and Mojo for about a week to 10 days now.  At times it's really startling how similar these two units are sound wise.  Only real major difference I've noticed between the two is when the Mojo gets really hot from charging and playing simultaneously.  Otherwise, they're not just neck and neck, but at times I am certain that if I was A/Bing them head to head I wouldn't hear a difference.  Both incredibly neutral, transparent and musical units.  Both have very black backgrounds.  Both are very dynamic.  Both have no issues with damping on lower imedpance cans.  Both have plenty of power for the headphones I use. (the hardest to drive headphones I own at this point are the HE400i pictured above).  Both incredible all aluminum build quality.


----------



## bavinck

mython said:


>


 
 Cool, thanks


----------



## fjrabon

bavinck said:


> Cool, thanks


 

 earlier today I was listening, and had forgotten which of the two I had hooked up, and I realized that, so I didn't look down and tried to see if I could pick out which it was by ear.  I couldn't.  They're that close in voicing.  I can easily hear differences in every other amp I currently have, but these two differences are crazy subtle, if existent at all.


----------



## Carl6868

ike1985 said:


> Don't know if this provides a clue as to what may be going on with my battery, but it shows repeating: 15s on white light, 15 sec light off after ~2.5 hours charging.  When unplugged and powered on it gives the blue light(full charge).




What charger are you using and have you tried different ones ?


----------



## bavinck

fjrabon said:


> earlier today I was listening, and had forgotten which of the two I had hooked up, and I realized that, so I didn't look down and tried to see if I could pick out which it was by ear.  I couldn't.  They're that close in voicing.  I can easily hear differences in every other amp I currently have, but these two differences are crazy subtle, if existent at all.




What kind of music are you typically listening to?


----------



## Coopaw

Does anybody else using JRiver and OS X have an issue with the Mojo not showing a white DSD 256 indicator when playing DSD files? I've been using a trial of it an Audrvana and JRiver.  I get Audrvana to work correctly but not JRiver.  I have it configured correctly near as I can tell.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Ike1985

carl6868 said:


> What charger are you using and have you tried different ones ?




I primarily use the small White square block chargers, the ones recommended in this thread.


----------



## Carl6868

coopaw said:


> Does anybody else using JRiver and OS X have an issue with the Mojo not showing a white DSD 256 indicator when playing DSD files? I've been using a trial of it an Audrvana and JRiver.  I get Audrvana to work correctly but not JRiver.  I have it configured correctly near as I can tell.
> 
> Thanks




You probably are listening to DSD correctly, I had the same issue and mentioned it in the thread a few weeks ago and Johns Franks said it was more to do with the colours of the buttons not being an exact science and what should be white ends up being a slightly different colour (in my case the button turns to pink when fed DSF files)

So it probably is set up right


----------



## Ike1985

carl6868 said:


> You probably are listening to DSD correctly, I had the same issue and mentioned it in the thread a few weeks ago and Johns Franks said it was more to do with the colours of the buttons not being an exact science and what should be white ends up being a slightly different colour (in my case the button turns to pink when fed DSF files)
> 
> So it probably is set up right





My Jriver software works correctly.


----------



## Coopaw

I do get that kind of color response with Audirvana but with JRiver I get some shade of teal or green.


----------



## Coopaw

ike1985 said:


> My Jriver software works correctly.


 

 So you are using a Mac not a PC and you get more or less a white button?


----------



## Carl6868

ike1985 said:


> I primarily use the small White square block chargers, the ones recommended in this thread.




Fair enough it just struck me that it could still be a problems with the charger especially as you mention about the LED slowly blinking white ?

I use a anker type charger with 6 outputs 2 of which are 2.1 amp and that's what I use to charge the Mojo


----------



## Ike1985

coopaw said:


> I do get that kind of color response with Audirvana but with JRiver I get some shade of teal or green.




I'm betting the correct settings can be found in the 3rd post but if not, scan through the images in the thread to find where I posted pics of them.


----------



## Ike1985

carl6868 said:


> Fair enough it just struck me that it could still be a problems with the charger especially as you mention about the LED slowly blinking white ?
> 
> I use a anker type charger with 6 outputs 2 of which are 2.1 amp and that's what I use to charge the Mojo




Yea there's something wrong with mine, it ain't the charger.


----------



## Carl6868

ike1985 said:


> My Jriver software works correctly.




Not really sure what that has to do with my reply, I use jriver on PC and Onkyo player on iPod and get the same results !


----------



## Coopaw

I've pretty much done that as well as accessed several setup sites.  I keep playing with the settings.  It really is not a big deal.  I don't have that many DSD files to begin with and it does sound fine even though the color is off.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Coopaw

carl6868 said:


> Not really sure what that has to do with my reply, I use jriver on PC and Onkyo player on iPod and get the same results !


 

 Thanks, just trying to understand the possible variables.


----------



## Ike1985

coopaw said:


> I've pretty much done that as well as accessed several setup sites.  I keep playing with the settings.  It really is not a big deal.  I don't have that many DSD files to begin with and it does sound fine even though the color is off.
> 
> Thanks




Flac sounds better with mojo than dsd does anyway, deleted all my DSD's and got them in flac instead.


----------



## Carl6868

ike1985 said:


> Flac sounds better with mojo than dsd does anyway, deleted all my DSD's and got them in flac instead.




Yep it is pretty magic with normal flac files


----------



## Coopaw

ike1985 said:


> Flac sounds better with mojo than dsd does anyway, deleted all my DSD's and got them in flac instead.


 

 I've just started to play with Hi-Rez files since I got the Mojo.  The vast majority of my files are in AAC or Apple lossless files.  I'll give Flac a try. Thanks


----------



## Ike1985

coopaw said:


> I've just started to play with Hi-Rez files since I got the Mojo.  The vast majority of my files are in AAC or Apple lossless files.  I'll give Flac a try. Thanks




Format is important but even more important is the mastering, for example the first release Japanese black triangle cd of dark side of the moon is one of the best sounding recordings of all time.


----------



## kino lau

Need somebody to give me a reason not to pick up a Mojo. Torn between adding a Mojo to my X5, or update my DAP to a QP1R.


----------



## iBrian

kino lau said:


> Need somebody to give me a reason not to pick up a Mojo. Torn between adding a Mojo to my X5, or update my DAP to a QP1R.




Nope


----------



## rechtkid

jrpalomo said:


> Hey dude, where did you get that cable? So desperate for one.


 
  
 http://sea.taobao.com/item/en/44240667193.htm?spm=a312a.7791898.0.0.Yqc8Px


----------



## Coopaw

kino lau said:


> Need somebody to give me a reason not to pick up a Mojo. Torn between adding a Mojo to my X5, or update my DAP to a QP1R.




You're probably on the wrong thread for somebody here to talk you out of this


----------



## Ike1985

I'm going to try a more powerful charger (2400mah) than the 1a Apple block I'm using and report back after it comes in the mail.


----------



## sabloke

Using a 3,500mA here, no dramas. Charging time around 4 hours from red light.


----------



## egogo

olewhiskey said:


> Well that helps those that are on the ADP but it's not a public beta so no fix for those on that yet




True, however last 2 dev betas became public within a week or so.


----------



## iBrian

egogo said:


> True, however last 2 dev betas became public within a week or so.




Thats a LOOOOOOOOONG week or so lol

I can confirm that this beta 3 resolves any issues with the mobile DAC/AMPS that had the static/crackling not just the Mojo which is music to my ringing ears now!


----------



## CareyPrice31

The Mojo is absolutely outstanding. The more I listen, the more I appreciate it.
  
 It pairs excellently with my Roxanne's - we should really get started on a synergy list.


----------



## canali

what things would you like to see on any future upgrades or such for such a product from Chord?
  
 i can only wonder what they'll come out with next...and when.


----------



## Townyj

Just joined the club


----------



## iBrian

1st Rule of Mojo Club?


----------



## sabloke

All this talk about pairing... Maybe we should focus on stuff the Mojo is not pairing ok with?


----------



## moises13456

Me too.. But damn mojo got hooked by new zealand customs! Still waiting for clearance! Anyone here from new zealand?


----------



## NaiveSound

sabloke said:


> All this talk about pairing... Maybe we should focus on stuff the Mojo is not pairing ok with?




I agree, and on both ends (what is feeding the Mojo) and what cans/iems used too, 

Because source does matter. 



I wish I could find even one track from Dark side eof the moon in the best mastering, Japanese or whatever... In flac.... Oh how I wish...


----------



## sabloke

The internet is vast, just like the universe. There is a high probability the dark side of the moon tunes are out there


----------



## x RELIC x

Pink Floyd's 'The Endless River' is great on the Mojo as well.


----------



## Townyj

olewhiskey said:


> 1st Rule of Mojo Club?




Dont talk about mojo club?


----------



## ubs28

Is the Chord Mojo supposed to have a small soundstage or is there something wrong with my unit?

I tried the Mojo as DAC for the Taurus MKII with the HD 800 S and the Hugo clearly won.


----------



## analogmusic

Many comments here are quite puzzling, if you do not take into account the quality of the actual file.
  
 And by that I mean, was it ripped from a original CD, with a professional software like DBpoweramp, or EAC, which calibrates the CD mechanism to compensate for offset.
  
 I have had a lifelong dislike of CD, but after reading Barry Diaments thoughts and trying it out, I may have to change my views. (He has remastered Led Zeppelin albums, and is a very experienced recording engineer), who basically said that NO CD transport he has tried has been able to recover the audio data 100 % accurately, and only computer extraction can do this.
  
 So I would encourage you to re-rip your CD's again, avoid MP3, and listen again
  
 I have found detail I never knew was there in my CD's when I ripped them again when DBpoweramp, and my lifelong dislike of CD now needs some rethinking... maybe.
  
 At the very least you can at least read Barry Diament thoughts on digital audio and CD here
  
 http://www.audiostream.com/content/qa-barry-diament-soundkeeper-recordings#pkgRsGzQfVttu1YP.97
  
*On your Soundkeeper Recordings site, you recommend CD-Rs over CDs for those buyers who will play back their music on a transport or player yet you also recommend the CD for those buyers that intend to rip their music to hard drive. Could you explain why a CD-R is better than a CD when spinning a disc and why this difference doesn't matter when ripping and playing back from hard drive?*
I wish I could explain why. I’ve read a number of theories and some of them may or may not make sense.
From my earliest days in CD mastering, I always noticed that the finished CDs from different replication facilities all sound different from each other and none sounds indistinguishable from the CD master used to make it. Often, CDs made on different production lines within the same plant don’t sound like each other either. In all cases, there is a loss of “focus” and fine detail, usually subtle, sometimes not so subtle.
When it came time to choose a plant to do Soundkeeper’s CDs, I spoke with a few dozen facilities. The one I ultimately chose was the only one which, without any prompting from me, did not claim their CDs sound exactly like the masters. It turns out, their CDs are the closest in my experience. I can still distinguish between the CD and the master from which it was made but with their discs, I need a synchronized playback against the master to discern the differences.
This plant cuts the glass master (the first step in CD production) in real time, instead of the more typical 4x or faster used by most other facilities nowadays. They also use a ~9 second injection molding cycle, rather than the more common ~4 second cycle. Whether these account for why their discs are more faithful, I don’t know. Some say procedures like this make for better formed “pits” in the disc, making it easier for the player to read the disc with less “jitter” (i.e., timing errors). I don’t know if this is the case but I do know I like the results.
With a well made CD-R (burned at relatively slow speed on a high quality blank), I find the results of playback in a CD transport or player sound closer to the CD master than even the best pressings in my experience.
I think something similar occurs with processes such as SHM, Blu-Spec and HQCD, where the processes are different from usual and sometimes the materials in the disc itself are different. I recently compared some of these with their plain CD counterparts. I was pretty surprised by the degree of difference I heard and found it to be so obvious, I would have bet I was listening to two different masterings, with different EQ!
To “prove” this, I extracted both the “special” disc and the plain CD to computer hard drive so I could perform a “null” test. In a null test, two digital files are synchronized (to the sample) and mixed together. The polarity of one of the files is reversed. What results is that everything the two files have in common, i.e., what is the same in the files, is cancelled (or “nulled”), leaving only what is different between the files. To my surprise, the result of the null test was dead silence. Listening to the two files from the computer resulted in both sounding indistinguishable from each other. It was a slightly clearer version of the “better” disc heard from the CD player. Whether commercial CD, “special” material or process CD or a fine CD-R, my experience has consistently been that extraction to computer and playback from there (as a raw PCM file in .aif or .wav format) gets me the true sound of the master.
"What I do know is that as an audio enthusiast, I’ve always wanted to hear “the master” at home. With computer audio, this is finally a reality."
What is the difference between playback from a transport or player and playback from the computer? To create a CD, those “ones and zeros” of digital code must be further encoded, using a scheme referred to as “8:14 modulation”. This is used to create the nine different length “pits” and “land” (the space between the pits) on the finished disc. Among other things, the player must spin the disc at the correct speed, track the spiral of pits, keeping the laser properly focused, read the disc, decode the 8:14 modulation, decode the resulting binary code, apply any necessary error correction, convert it to stereo analog signals and feed it to the outputs, often using a common power supply for all these functions. The computer, given something like a raw PCM file in .aif or .wav format, has a much simpler job. Whether all this accounts for the audible differences, I don’t know for sure. What I do know is that as an audio enthusiast, I’ve always wanted to hear “the master” at home. With computer audio, this is finally a reality.
With this in mind, if computer playback is the goal, the advantages CD-R has in transports and players are no longer there, hence, my recommendation of the less expensive CD to Soundkeeper customers who listen via their computers.
 
image: http://cdn.audiostream.com/images/62412barry3.jpg





  
Soundkeeper Recordings studio
*You have been vocal about your preference for recording, as well as delivering, your Soundkeeper Recordings in 24-bit/192kHz format. Why 24/192?*
The reason is because I feel properly done 24/192 crosses a very important threshold. Over the years, I’ve used all sorts of analog recorders and digital recorders but the output of these devices was always quite different sounding from the signal they received at their input.
Even the best 24/96 digital I’ve heard, while certainly much better than 16/44 CD in terms of fidelity the input signal, still sounds very different to me than the input that is coming directly from the microphones.
"For the first time in my experience, those reservations I have always had about digital, where I felt there were some things the best analog did better, simply evaporated."
When I first heard properly done 24/192, it was a jaw dropper. For the first time in my experience, those reservations I have always had about digital, where I felt there were some things the best analog did better, simply evaporated. This is, to my ears, a bigger jump up in quality over 24/96 than that was over 16/44. It no longer feels like a great digital recorder or a great analog recorder. It feels like the recorder has been effectively removed from the equation and I am listening directly to the mic feed.
I mention “properly done 24/192” because I’ve heard a number of converters with these numbers on their spec sheet, which actually sound worse to me at this rate than they do at 24/96. This, I attribute to the significantly increased demands made by the higher rates on clocking accuracy and for wide band performance from the analog stages.
When the higher rates are well executed, the results are simply magical. Though I hear it throughout the range, perhaps surprisingly, I find many of its benefits particularly audible in the bass. The only downside I’ve found so far is that I can no longer blame the gear for any flaws in my recordings. Of those, I must take full ownership.

 Read more at http://www.audiostream.com/content/qa-barry-diament-soundkeeper-recordings#lvW29mlU5AziZ8zF.99


----------



## Duy Le

I tried to pair X5 2nd Gen with Mojo, drive ATH R70X (test in audio shop). My impression the sound is very good as AK120II. Why I must pay twice for DAC/Amp part in another expensive DAP when I have Mojo.


----------



## SearchOfSub

townyj said:


> Dont talk about mojo club?




I think second rule of the Mojo club is again not to talk about Mojo club.


----------



## Antihippy

canali said:


> what things would you like to see on any future upgrades or such for such a product from Chord?
> 
> i can only wonder what they'll come out with next...and when.




Thinner.

Definitely thinner.


----------



## WCDchee

ubs28 said:


> Is the Chord Mojo supposed to have a small soundstage or is there something wrong with my unit?
> 
> I tried the Mojo as DAC for the Taurus MKII with the HD 800 S and the Hugo clearly won.




Yup, the Hugo definitely has a larger soundstage. The mojo's soundstage is not very big, but it definitely isn't small, and it is very coherent. It's also affected quite a bit by the quality of the transport.


----------



## mazzy009

searchofsub said:


> I think second rule of the Mojo club is again not to talk about Mojo club.


 
 second rule - don't show Mojo to your wife, ever ))


----------



## sabloke

mazzy009 said:


> second rule - don't show Mojo to your wife, ever ))


 

 Tell me about it... Right now I'm hiding a Mojo, PM3s and a brand new Onkyo DP-X1 DAP... It is getting exhausting and at times very frustrating not being able to enjoy them all...


----------



## mazzy009

sabloke said:


> Tell me about it... Right now I'm hiding a Mojo, PM3s and a brand new Onkyo DP-X1 DAP... It is getting exhausting and at times very frustrating not being able to enjoy them all...


 
 +1 Hiding my Mojo & Onkyo too.  First she said about mojo - "Is this 3 disco lights will be at my bed all night??"


----------



## kenman345

I went a little overboard making sure not to use my office provided workstation for music. Got the Mojo with a Lenovo Flex 3 11" and BeyerDynamic DT1770's. 
  

  
  
 The laptop cost me about as much as a mid/low end DAP but the USB output capabilities and the 500GB built in HDD was well worth the price. And I can always stream from any internet service if I like. I bought and returned the 32GB SSD model because it only had 2GB RAM and not upgradable. Went and got the 4GB RAM 500GB HDD model for $150 more. The stand was all about keeping the desk tidy.
  
 Best part of the setup probably is that I found this device from xkeys that I can buy switches for so now I have a foot pedal under my desk and a big red button on the top of my desk to pause/play the music quickly whenever I need to talk with someone at work. I keep the laptop with settings to turn off the screen after 2 minutes of inactivity so the switches really help react instantaneously.
  
 Sound-wise, I have been really enjoying the Mojo for the level of detail it has. I try to listen at low volumes since I listen for 4-5 hours a day at work and want to not be completely unaware of my surroundings. I never find myself thinking about the music being to fatiguing or low quality, I am always getting smooth listening and the lights on the Mojo really help identify how loud the volume is. I usually end up listening within a 4 volume level/step below (red) (red). The Mojo really drives the headphones quite well without using the full strength of the amp section. 
  
 I am looking forward to receiving my VE Zen 2 this weekend (according to my tracking number) and getting to use those when it is one of those days I am going to be stopping and starting a lot of work and needing to move around the office.
  
 I hope my setup inspires some folks. I first tried the iBasso DX80 but wanted to get the most out of the Mojo and the digital output was not able to handle DSD files from that.
  
  
  
 In the interest of being a little more on topic with the rest of the last few posts, when I got the laptop my GF asked about it and said, "Oh, I didnt realize you brought that with us when we moved." and all I thought was, "JACKPOT, I didn't even have to sell her on the lie that I didn't just buy this thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## thecrow

crafft said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > I may just go ahead and consider full sized headphones to go with my Mojo,
> ...


Why that cable and not the coiled?

I have the fsp but I was not won over by mojo when I had a demo with them. What have you found?


----------



## canali

sabloke said:


> Tell me about it... Right now I'm hiding a Mojo, PM3s and a brand new Onkyo DP-X1 DAP... It is getting exhausting and at times very frustrating not being able to enjoy them all...


 
 it looks like a 'musical makeup kit'
 love is in the 'sharing'


----------



## canali

from chord's facebook page:
  
 http://www.techradar.com/news/audio/portable-audio/are-headphones-the-gateway-drug-for-high-end-audio--1314435
 on how the last gen was so 'audio lost' and this one might be making up for it, and with more good things to come...


----------



## CareyPrice31

I highly advise against charging and using your Mojo at the same time. Heat is not good for lithium batteries and decrease the longevity.


----------



## Ike1985

Those of you having trouble finding the Japanese black triangle release of pink floyd's DSOTM, I can assure you it's out on the net, unfortunately I can't say more.


----------



## hellfire8888

listening to the black triangle release..hmm these type of song not my cup of tea...


----------



## wym2

ubs28 said:


> Is the Chord Mojo supposed to have a small soundstage or is there something wrong with my unit?
> 
> I tried the Mojo as DAC for the Taurus MKII with the HD 800 S and the Hugo clearly won.


 
  
 Did you find this to be the case with your other cans too?
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → MerrillAudio MA- 2P TRS → LC


----------



## Ra97oR

wym2 said:


> ubs28 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Chord Mojo supposed to have a small soundstage or is there something wrong with my unit?
> ...


 

 To be fair on the soundstage width thing, I found my old Cozoy Aegis and Just Audio uHA-120Dsc both have wider or similar width but far less precise positioning and noticeable much less depth.


----------



## wym2

ra97or said:


> To be fair on the soundstage width thing, I found my old Cozoy Aegis and Just Audio uHA-120Dsc both have wider or similar width but far less precise positioning and noticeable much less depth.


 
  
 I think the whole SQ question is complex. Last night I replaced my SDragon with Sys Concept optical just to see what, if anything, would change. On first listen only, it appeared to me that the SStage got slightly smaller. and a slight loss of detail. On the other hand the presentation became more "real" and the texture of the music more like the instruments' sound in real life; the instrument placement seemed more precise and "right". Only my first and personal impressions per my chain.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → MerrillAudio MA- 2P TRS → LC


----------



## kenman345

ike1985 said:


> Those of you having trouble finding the Japanese black triangle release of pink floyd's DSOTM, I can assure you it's out on the net, unfortunately I can't say more.


 
 I have done CD Player digital output to my other DAC when listening to that and my UK Harvest The Wall. I will be sure to try that out with my Mojo tonight though.


----------



## CareyPrice31

DSD works flawlessly with my Mojo and it shows in white.


ike1985 said:


> My Jriver software works correctly.


 
  
 How did you configure it?


----------



## Andy Le

Hi,
  
 I read post #3, understand dignis case comes out in March.
  
 Are there any cases out right now on the market?
  
 Links would help if there is.


----------



## CareyPrice31

DSD 256 with white light - not too shabby!


----------



## yoyorast10

When will the dap addon be out?


----------



## CareyPrice31

For those who have the AK100 or AKMK2 - turn on Pro EQ. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mython

ike1985 said:


> Those of you having trouble finding the Japanese black triangle release of pink floyd's DSOTM, I can assure you it's out on the net, unfortunately I can't say more.


 
  
  
 I understand the _subtext _of what you said, above (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but for anyone looking to obtain the CD, it is available secondhand, but it ain't cheap. For example...
  
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/PINK-FLOYD-DARK-SIDE-MOON-1973-JAPAN-CD-W-OBI-CP35-3017-1A3-/121874252023?hash=item1c604580f7
  
 Incidentally, considering my head-fi name, see if you can guess why I like DSOTM:
  


> "Pink Floyd were such Python fans that they used some of the money they made from the initial success of the album to help fund Monty Python's _'The Holy Grail' _film"


 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


yoyorast10 said:


> When will the dap addon be out?


 
  
  
 Probably approximately 6 months from now, but it takes time to develop such things, so no one can say _exactly _when
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hopefully, the plastic case should be available sooner than that, though.
  
  
 .


----------



## Antihippy

The more I listen to the mojo and testing it, the more I think I'm grasping the subtleties of the way it renders sound. One of the more subtle ways is that it seems to take the "edginess" out of the notes and either cuts it out or let it decay more fully. I guess this is what people meant by digital sharpness vs analog warmth? Though the mojo is digital.


----------



## Rob Watts

That's Mojo unique strength in that it sounds very natural. The essential problem with digital is that it is a sampled signal but the original music signal is continuous. Mojo restores the continuous analogue signal in a fundamentally much more accurate way. Indeed this was the reason why Hugo was so successful; frankly two years ago I did not appreciate how sensitive the brain was to extremely small timing errors. It is these very subtle timing errors that is responsible for why conventional digital sounds so awful and unemotional. But it does take some time to appreciate how much of a musical leap forward Mojo is.
Rob.


----------



## Mython

Owing to Mojos reasonable pricing, it wouldn't surprise me if some fullsize-hi-fi nuts try to implement 2 or 3 of them (maybe even 4!) into a multi-channel set-up.
  
  
 I found this recent post interesting:
  


romaz said:


> If you are looking for a more sophisticated method of playing back your SACDs through the DAVE, here is a more elaborate (and more expensive) method but it works very well although you will need to own an Oppo BDP103.
> 
> http://www.jvbdigital.nl/jvb.asp?cur=2&level=sdi&page=title&title=924


----------



## fjrabon

Finally done writing my review/m9XX comparison:
  
 Thanks to @purk for getting me the review unit for a two week test!
  
 Testing was done with (in order of most tested with to least tested with): HiFiMan HE400i, Fostex THX00, Innateck Woody IEMs, Grado SR225e, Grado SR80e, HiFiMan Edition X, Audio Technica ESW9, Audio Technica AD700, Shure SRH840, Macaw GTS100, Denon D1001, Sennheiser HD650
  
 Build quality is excellent.  The aluminum casing feels nearly indestructible.  Only worry would be damaging protruding control button spheres.  Runs a bit hot, probably due to its Class A circuit design.
 Ability to charge and play at the same time is nice.  Multiple inputs are nice, multiple outputs are nice.
  
 Would prefer having an aluminum bump for feet instead of the rubber glued on nipples, which I am almost certain would come off over time if using this as a portable.  The large choices of input types is nice, even though I personally only ever used USB, the options didn’t hinder and it’s nice to be able to connect through optical and coax if needed.  
  
 Sounds most similar to the F2 on m9XX.  Though maybe slightly more F2 than F2, ie it does what F2 does to the m9XX, but even more.  Slightly further back soundstage placement than m9XX.  Believe this is a time domain effect more than a frequency response effect.  You also seem to move forward soundstage at higher volume levels.  
  
 Overall though, I’m struck by how incredibly similar these two units sound.  I’d guess that in blind A/B testing virtually nobody could actually hear the difference.  I think the differences between the DAC filters on the m9XX are about as different as the m9XX and Mojo sound, which for anybody who has heard the m9XX’s different filters, you understand how incredibly subtle that difference is.  Both units are very neutral.  Both tread the thin line between resolution and musicality.  They don’t impart “false detail” the way some DAC units will, by over sharpening the “edges” to impress with detail levels that A) were never intended by the artist and B) are fatiguing over time.  Both fall the tiniest bit short of ultimate transparency and soundstage depth of truly TOTL units (my *guess* is that this has to do with the size of the units more than anything, bigger units have more space for physical release of heat).  Both are better than the vast, vast majority of gear out there in this price range, and better sounding than a good majority of stuff that costs much more.  
  
 If you’re a “neutrality is boring” type of person, or a “I need to hear insane levels of detail that no artist/producer/engineer could have ever intended!”, then these aren’t the units for you.  These are very much “present the music as it should be presented, as transparently as possible, and then get out of the way” DAC/amp combo units.  
  
 If I was forced to find a sonic difference, I’d say that maybe the Mojo is a tiny bit smoother, and that the m9XX is a tiny bit more transparent.  I think this maybe comes from the Mojo perhaps having an ever so slightly rounded impulse response, whereas the m9XX is a bit “sharper” in its impulse response.  But I’m definitely not sure about that.  Every time I thought “okay, I definitely hear it here” if I switched back and forth, they sounded virtually identical.  I’ve A/B’d a lot of amps and DACs in my time, and these may be the most similar sounding tow units I’ve ever compared one vs. the other.  I’ve heard two of the same model amps whose manufacturing variations differed more than these two do.  I suppose it shouldn’t be as surprising as it is.  They’re similarly spec’d units, made by well respected manufacturers, who both tune their amps and DACs to strive for the same things: musicality and transparency. And they focus on quality builds, rather than knocking you over with buzzwords and inflated spec sheets (though both units spec sheets do look impressive).  
  
 The Mojo also seems to have a “temperature sweet spot” which is a few minutes after it has warmed up, but before it gets hot, and I mean “warm up” in the most literal sense.  The Mojo, I believe is a class A circuit, and as such, it can get hot.  Especially due to its size and lack of venting holes.  Normally this works okay enough, with the aluminum case radiating heat out effectively.  However, it can get pretty toasty (not like burn yourself levels though) if it’s charging and playing at the same time.  And when it gets to the upper ranges of its heat level, it does take a small step down in sound quality.  Things become just a touch less clear.  It’s not an obvious difference, and I may have not even noticed it if I wasn’t comparing head to head with the m9XX.  Whereas the two units were neck and neck in transparency and blackness of background most of the time, when the Mojo was charging, the m9XX took a small step forward.    When the Mojo gets hot like that, the m9XX becomes a much blacker, more transparent, and more spacious unit.  It’s not a difference that will annoy you on the Mojo, however, and it’s still more transparent and black than any tube amp.  But it’s a difference that’s there.  And since I’m struggling so mightily to find differences, it’s worth pointing out.  Also, it means I definitely wouldn’t charge and listen to the Mojo unless I really needed to.  It sounds better when it’s not simultaneously charging and playing.  
  
 Speaking of the heat, it was actually kind of pleasant when I took the Mojo out to walk my dog while playing my iPhone (though the CCK) into the Mojo and then through my beloved $10 Innateck woody IEMs.  A very expensive hand warmer, haha.  Which brings me to the obvious advantage of the Mojo, its portability.  
  
 I’ll start by saying that a fully portable amp isn’t something I’m generally interested in.  When I’m fully portable, I’m not really doing critical listening, and I find that I tend to prefer the simplicity of playing straight out of the headphone jack of my iPhone, as opposed to using a portable amp.  Perhaps if I flew more or spent more time in hotel rooms.  But as is, where most of my portable listening is while walking, and most of my other listening is at my work desk or at home in a chair, I don’t really need portable.  
  
 However, I realize that some people, for various reasons want and/or need fully portable amps.  So, while I ultimately find the Mojo too small for me to really like it, that is a pro for most who would be interested in it.  I do, however, find the button style odd for a portable, as they’re very easy to accidentally bump up while in a pocket as a “rubber band stack.”
  
 I also _hate_ the buttons.  I know some people like them.  I don’t.  I find the volume button integration awkward at best.  Not a fan:

Colors aren’t super intuitive compared to a knob.  And I was a photographer who is very familiar with the color spectrum
Difficult to be certain when you’re pressing the volume buttons down, very little tactile feedback
why do the balls roll?  Intuitively this makes me want to scroll to adjust the volume
with no markings it isn’t always immediately obvious which button to press for “up” when the logo is facing me, the controls are actually reversed from normal (down left, up right)
can dim the lights, but can’t give them a time delay turn off?  I don’t constantly need this stupid red light staring back at me.
buttons are very sensitive and easy to turn up and down on accident, especially if you’re using it as an ultra-portable and have it in a pocket, which defeats the whole purpose (assumed purpose at least) of not having a volume knob.
makes matching volume levels on a consistent basis tedious, if not impossible, especially from one day to the next
  
 Overall, if somebody was asking for a portable amp recommendation, Mojo would be the hands down, clear cut “this is your absolute best option” recommendation.  It is voiced so well, so neutral and so natural.  It’s not the final word on soundstage or resolution, compared to TOTL desktop units, but it’s no slouch there.  And it’s just so dang _pleasant_ to listen to, for short stretches or marathon sessions.  I wouldn’t recommend it as a desktop non portable solution, as I think the m9XX is better suited for that usage.  Ultimately which you should go for should mostly be based on usage scenario, rather than sound quality.  Sound quality the two units are so close.  If you’re going to be at a desk, but still need to regularly move it, or need a smaller footprint, m9XX is the clear answer.  If you need a truly portable amp, Mojo is the clear answer.
  
 I was honestly sad to send my unit back, I liked it a lot.  But ultimately it's just not a form factor I personally need, otherwise I wouldn't hesitate to put the money down.


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> That's Mojo unique strength in that it sounds very natural. The essential problem with digital is that it is a sampled signal but the original music signal is continuous. Mojo restores the continuous analogue signal in a fundamentally much more accurate way. Indeed this was the reason why Hugo was so successful; frankly two years ago I did not appreciate how sensitive the brain was to extremely small timing errors. It is these very subtle timing errors that is responsible for why conventional digital sounds so awful and unemotional. But it does take some time to appreciate how much of a musical leap forward Mojo is.
> Rob.


 

 I think so too, that it's incredible how articulate human hearing is. Take a 20KHz signal; it means hearing can detect pulses every 1/20,000 of a second. On top of that it can detect and send information to the brain about the phase of the sound wave.
  
 Hardly surprising then a timing error or a few error bits, make a difference.


----------



## Ike1985

Here are my results from using a more powerful 12w(5.2V 2.4A) official Apple USB charger as suggested by Moon Audio.
  
 Gear used w/Mojo: ADEL A12 CIEMs + Iphone5 via CCK
 Music: Bandcamp streaming
 LED setting: Bright
 Volume Level: ~90% of the time 3 red lights
  
 The Test:
 I used Mojo until it died (Normally I charge at yellow but for the test I wanted to go: empty->full->empty), then immediately plugged it into the wall using 12w Apple charger + included Mojo cable.  Charged from 11:12AM-1:30PM w/LED showing correct color for charging, after 2 hrs 18 minutes the charging light went off and Mojo would not charge anymore. 
  
*Test Results: (duration each light was on)
 Blue: 10 Minutes
 Green: 1 Hour 29 Minutes
 Yellow: 16 Minutes
 Red: 4 Minutes
 Flashing Red: 2 Minutes
 Temperature throughout test: Felt slightly warmer than body temperature, barely warm to the touch*
  
*Total time before Mojo died from full charge: 2 Hours 1 Minute*
  
 Conclusion:
 Same battery life as the last test(last test = charged w/1A Apple block from empty), poor battery life.


----------



## fjrabon

ike1985 said:


> Here are my results from using a more powerful 12w(5.2V 2.4A) official Apple USB charger as suggested by Moon Audio.
> 
> Gear used w/Mojo: ADEL A12 CIEMs + Iphone5 via CCK
> Music: Bandcamp streaming
> ...


 

 yeah, something seems definitely wrong with your battery.  Two hours isn't usable.


----------



## CareyPrice31

rob watts said:


> That's Mojo unique strength in that it sounds very natural. The essential problem with digital is that it is a sampled signal but the original music signal is continuous. Mojo restores the continuous analogue signal in a fundamentally much more accurate way. Indeed this was the reason why Hugo was so successful; frankly two years ago I did not appreciate how sensitive the brain was to extremely small timing errors. It is these very subtle timing errors that is responsible for why conventional digital sounds so awful and unemotional. But it does take some time to appreciate how much of a musical leap forward Mojo is.
> Rob.


 
  
 Couldn't of said it better myself - this is why Chord Electronic changes the game. Building everything from ground up; your own technology, patents and design. Not lending off another manufacturers chips.


----------



## Antihippy

2 hours is definitely a defect. I would send it in for a replacement.



rob watts said:


> That's Mojo unique strength in that it sounds very natural. The essential problem with digital is that it is a sampled signal but the original music signal is continuous. Mojo restores the continuous analogue signal in a fundamentally much more accurate way. Indeed this was the reason why Hugo was so successful; frankly two years ago I did not appreciate how sensitive the brain was to extremely small timing errors. It is these very subtle timing errors that is responsible for why conventional digital sounds so awful and unemotional. But it does take some time to appreciate how much of a musical leap forward Mojo is.
> Rob.




It's honestly why I think most pure BA iems or technically quick headphones never sounded right to me, because I've only heard a few that are able to properly render the decay of notes in a natural environment properly.


----------



## Ike1985

fjrabon said:


> yeah, something seems definitely wrong with your battery.  Two hours isn't usable.


 
  
 I'm no expert but one thing I notice that bothered me about the unit when I received it is that the data port(the port that transmits 1's and 2's to Mojo) is touching the black aluminum body, the port isn't centered in the space.  I have no idea whether this could leak electricity or affect it somehow.  I mentioned this off-centeredness way back in the thread when I first received my unit.


----------



## wym2

ike1985 said:


> I'm no expert but one thing I notice that bothered me about the unit when I received it is that the data port(the port that transmits 1's and 2's to Mojo) is touching the black aluminum body, the port isn't centered in the space.  I have no idea whether this could leak electricity or affect it somehow.  I mentioned this off-centeredness way back in the thread when I first received my unit.


 
  
 If you haven't already done so, hopefully a note to Drew with your charging results will result in him responding for you to return what may be a defective unit (it happens) for a quick fix or change out.


----------



## Antihippy

Just sounds like a defective battery. It happens.


----------



## KowalskiFUT

After some aditional research I narrowed my choice between Jays Q Jays, Obravo ERIB-5A and Flare R2S. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ike1985

kowalskifut said:


> After some aditional research I narrowed my choice between RHA T20 and Flare R2A. Any thoughts?




64 audio ADEL A2 or U4 ~same price.


----------



## KowalskiFUT

ike1985 said:


> 64 audio ADEL A2 or U4 same price.


 
 Read again my post please, I wrongly copy pasted from some comparation tables I made.  Budget is 300 GBP (400 euro).


----------



## Ike1985

Well that changes things a lot, I suggest you look into the mega threads on this site that review hundred of iems and organize them into spreadsheets. Sorry I can't remember the names of them but shouldn't be hard to find. I remember the custom art company having an excellent silicone ciem in your price range.


----------



## sabloke

The Mojo gets the best of any IEM, full stop. Now please, stop talking about IEM or headphones options on this thread. It is pointless as there are many other places on this forum with better info on this subject.


----------



## dryvadeum

My usb port is slightly loose and wiggles a bit. Is this normal? The connections fine and I figured it was intentional to reduce strain on the port?


----------



## Currawong

Yes, please if you want to ask about what headphones or IEMs to buy, please start a thread in the Help forum.


----------



## CareyPrice31

ike1985 said:


> Here are my results from using a more powerful 12w(5.2V 2.4A) official Apple USB charger as suggested by Moon Audio.
> 
> Gear used w/Mojo: ADEL A12 CIEMs + Iphone5 via CCK
> Music: Bandcamp streaming
> ...


 
  
 Try draining the battery completely, then charging it fully using a different outlet.


----------



## Ike1985

careyprice31 said:


> Try draining the battery completely, then charging it fully using a different outlet.




It isn't the outlet, it gets exposed to 3 different outlets yet the results are the same.


----------



## 435279

Do you have access to something like this? It allows monitoring of the USB voltage and current being drawn, I find them very useful.


----------



## Antihippy

Are you just unable to have it returned or exchanged?


----------



## analogmusic

rob watts said:


> That's Mojo unique strength in that it sounds very natural. The essential problem with digital is that it is a sampled signal but the original music signal is continuous. Mojo restores the continuous analogue signal in a fundamentally much more accurate way. Indeed this was the reason why Hugo was so successful; frankly two years ago I did not appreciate how sensitive the brain was to extremely small timing errors. It is these very subtle timing errors that is responsible for why conventional digital sounds so awful and unemotional. But it does take some time to appreciate how much of a musical leap forward Mojo is.
> Rob.


 
  
 I got what the Hugo did in a very short while after I first got it (one song), but many people don't have live acoustic non-amplified music as their reference, and grew up listening to bad quality DAC and digital.  Mojo is the real deal musically.
  
 As for the quality of digital files, I went back and re-ripped my original CD with DBpoweramp, and the results are even better than I thought possible on my Hugo.
  
 Please give your Hugo or Mojo the highest quality bit perfect data to hear what the Mojo is capable of. 
  
 I am even more impressed now, wonderful ! Smooth liquid, analog-like flow to the music.
  
 Back when QBD76 was released, what hi-fi magazine said only the very best turntables could equal this flow, and now the Hugo and Mojo, it is even better.


----------



## Christer

analogmusic said:


> I got what the Hugo did in a very short while after I first got it (one song), but many people don't have live acoustic non-amplified music as their reference, and grew up listening to bad quality DAC and digital.  Mojo is the real deal musically.
> 
> As for the quality of digital files, I went back and re-ripped my original CD with DBpoweramp, and the results are even better than I thought possible on my Hugo.
> 
> ...


 

 I agree with both of your statements. Many, maybe even most listeners, lack  a real reference point, ie acoustic  music, and that HUGO has got anlogue -like flow most of the time. But it also lacks galvanic isolation and  sometimes in an electrically polluted environment ,computer noise or whatever, SQ deteriorates and even becomes bad and hard and digital in a  really bad sense.
 Those who have only  heard HUGO under such circumstances don't know what it is really capable of imo. 
  But I am very keen to hear both MOJO and DAVE, when HIFI  shops in Singapore open again after the Chinese New Year  in a couple of days.
 I felt like a disappointed kid in front of a  firmly closed toy shop during X-mas, a few days ago when I could see through the window display all three HUGO, which I already own and also MOJO and even DAVE on display at the Adelphi.
 The latest Chord product review in HIFI NEWS Jan 2016,which I read at the library here today, even hints that MOJO might actually be even better than HUGO.
 But my question remains whether MOJO also suffers from the same RF/USB problems as HUGO ?
 Rob Watts has said here that he identified the problems after HUGO was introduced. But have they been solved in MOJO or not?


----------



## Rob Watts

To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
  
 That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
  
 Rob


----------



## Antihippy

I actually get quite a bit of EMI when made into a stack with my Nexus 6P, but it's eliminated by going into airplane mode. Also fairly inconsistent, and only really appears when I put them up against one another. 
  
 Got some copper tape coming in to see if I can block out the EMI. Will be taping up the inside of the phone case I use to stick on my mojo.


----------



## bocosb

rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


 
  
 That means when using Mojo as a desktop dac it benefits from a usb filter such as uptone regen/jitterbug/wyrd or a usb to optical converter like the m2tech hiface?


----------



## kenman345

bocosb said:


> That means when using Mojo as a desktop dac it benefits from a usb filter such as uptone regen/jitterbug/wyrd or a usb to optical converter like the m2tech hiface?


 
 the USB filters, would seem the most beneficial. It sounds like the best input is Optical if you are wanting best ground isolation/sound. I was using my Mojo with a simple cable before but now gonna use the Jitterbug I have to see if I hear a difference.


----------



## Angular Mo

Two questions related to Rob Watts' comments on optical output as a source to the Mojo;

1. What is audio "glare"? What does it sound like? And how does one distinguish it from detail?

2. Is the conclusion that one with an Apple computer should be using its optical/toslink output (that also serves as a headphone output) rather than its USB output, even if one uses an AudioQuest Jitterbug, Schiit Wyrd, Uptone Regen and an Akiko USB tuning stick, or similar devices ?


----------



## Dopaminer

rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. . . .
> 
> . . . . If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus  . . .
> 
> Rob


 
  
  


angular mo said:


> Two questions related to Rob Watts' comments on optical output as a source to the Mojo;
> 
> 1. What is audio "glare"? What does it sound like? And how does one distinguish it from detail?
> 
> 2. Is the conclusion that one with an Apple computer should be using its optical/toslink output (that also serves as a headphone output) rather than its USB output, even if one uses an AudioQuest Jitterbug, Schiit Wyrd, Uptone Regen and an Akiko USB tuning stick, or similar devices ?


 
  
 I`m quite pleasantly blown away by Rob`s words.  I have alway thought optical sounded better somehow, but believed USB would be better somehow.  
  
 It seems the answer to your second question is yes, and I will start using my Macbook`s optical out with my portables form now on . . .


----------



## jarnopp

rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob




Thanks, Rob. Given this, does that imply that the add-on modules will connect to Mojo via optical or coax, where possible (like SD reader or Bluetooth)?


----------



## Rob Watts

angular mo said:


> Two questions related to Rob Watts' comments on optical output as a source to the Mojo;
> 
> 1. What is audio "glare"? What does it sound like? And how does one distinguish it from detail?
> 
> 2. Is the conclusion that one with an Apple computer should be using its optical/toslink output (that also serves as a headphone output) rather than its USB output, even if one uses an AudioQuest Jitterbug, Schiit Wyrd, Uptone Regen and an Akiko USB tuning stick, or similar devices ?


 
 Glare is normally used for extreme form of hardness or grain in the treble. So I guess one could say going from bad to good glare, grainy, hard, bright, smooth, dark. 
  
 Distinguishing it from detail is tricky as a brighter sound is easy to confuse it with more detail resolution. Indeed, truly more transparency, does sound brighter. So you have to be very careful, and I have been caught out in the past. One way of recognising it is with timbre - it the extra brightness is noise floor modulation for example, then all instruments will sound brighter - even those that are supposed to sound rich and dark. But if the brightness is better detail resolution, then smooth instruments will just sound clearer, not brighter. Also, if instrument separation and focus is worse, then it is not more transparency.
  
 When somebody says it sounds better, but can't actually describe in details what the differences are, be warned! They may be preferring distortion. Fortunately, our lizard brain ignores all this - if its really better, it will be more emotional and involving, so you should use this as your goal. But assessing whether its more emotional or musical takes a lot of time, you can't do it on a quick AB test.
  
 The USB filter devices help (hopefully) but do not solve the problem. It has to use galvanic isolation to do it properly.
  
 Rob


----------



## Ike1985

antihippy said:


> Are you just unable to have it returned or exchanged?




I will be sending it back, Moon Audio is going to send me an RMA number soon


----------



## ThatPhil

rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now. That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile


 
 Maybe a good idea for Hugo mk2 would be to have one USB with isolation and the other without instead of the HD & SD USB inputs so desktop users can have better sound without needing extra hardware e.g wyrd or regen, and still have the best portable device.


----------



## NaiveSound

I just wish I could find a true optical cable thay would fit the way this cable fits 

(this is what I'm currently using) 


My price limit is 30$ for a true optical cables (short-like the picture above) 

For me to pair my dx80 to mojo properly and to sound as good as described on this thread, please anyone... Help




This is what I have now, it sounds good, but I feel it can definitely sound better with a proper cable to connect them both


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> I just wish I could find a true optical cable that would fit the way this cable fits
> 
> (this is what I'm currently using)
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I mean no offence by this, but please... you've posted that top picture _multiple_ times in this thread.
  
 Currently, the only *optical* cable that looks like your current stereo analogue cable (which, if I'm not mistaken, you're using as though it was a true co-ax cable), would be the Sysconcepts cable, which has been specifically modified by Sysconcepts to be so extremely short. That cable has been discussed many, many times, in this thread, and you know that that information is linked in the 3rd post of this thread.  Ooops - + the (also expensive) MoonAudio one - thanks cj3209, for reminding me!)
  
 It will not cost $30, though, because it is not a mass-produced cable.
  
 That's unfortunate, but it's just the way things currently are.
  
 We will probably eventually see cheaper equivalents, but not until a big optical cable vendor considers that the DAC-Amp stacking sector of the marketplace is big enough to make it worthwhile (the worldwide success of Mojo is making it more and more worthwhile, though, which means there may be some hope for you!)
  
 .


----------



## OneL0ve

naivesound said:


> I just wish I could find a true optical cable thay would fit the way this cable fits
> 
> (this is what I'm currently using)
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just got this optical cable from japan (use Google chrome to auto translate)
  
 http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00MGHQO4G/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## cj3209

onel0ve said:


> I just got this optical cable from japan (use Google chrome to auto translate)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00MGHQO4G/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=



Here's another one:
http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html

Not $30 though, sorry.

CJ


----------



## Mython

onel0ve said:


> I just got this optical cable from japan (use Google chrome to auto translate)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00MGHQO4G/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


 
  
  
 Well, that's _nearer _to a super-short cable, but I'm not sure I'd trust it in my pocket, because it's not as low-profile as the Sysconcepts one.


----------



## OneL0ve

cj3209 said:


> Here's another one:
> http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html
> 
> Not $30 though, sorry.
> ...


 

 Lol, um no.


----------



## OneL0ve

mython said:


> Well, that's _nearer _to a super-short cable, but I'm not sure I'd trust it in my pocket, because it's not as low-profile as the Sysconcepts one.


 
  
 Well, don't put it in your pocket.


----------



## Mython

There's definitely a niche that needs filling, for a sensible-priced uber-short, uber-low-profile optical cable, but it must be tricky to get them around a very tight radius bend, without failure, and without costing too much in manual labour to produce.


----------



## uzi2

@NaiveSound if you use a longer optical cable, which is very widely available and well within your price range, you can put the DAP in one pocket and the Mojo in the other and be balanced


----------



## Mython

It'd be really cool to see a DAP designed so as to have an optical socket integrally mounted _directly_ on the underside of the DAP, and a DAC-Amp like Mojo designed similarly, so that the two could stack and _directly mate_ with one another, thus making an optical cable unnecessary.
  
 Fraught with reliability and longevity/robustness problems, but would be cool, at least in theory


----------



## uzi2

mython said:


> It'd be really cool to see a DAP designed so as to have an optical socket integrally mounted _directly_ on the underside of the DAP, and a DAC-Amp like Mojo designed similarly, so that the two could stack and _directly mate_ with one another, thus making an optical cable unnecessary.
> 
> Fraught with reliability and longevity/robustness problems, but would be cool, at least in theory


 

 Could this be the way the SD card add on will connect?
 It is one of three choices.


----------



## Mython

uzi2 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > It'd be really cool to see a DAP designed so as to have an optical socket integrally mounted _directly_ on the underside of the DAP, and a DAC-Amp like Mojo designed similarly, so that the two could stack and _directly mate_ with one another, thus making an optical cable unnecessary.
> ...


 
  
  
 I doubt it, but I'd be quite happy to be proven wrong...


----------



## OneL0ve

If anyone wants inexpensive cables from japan (cables 3,4 & 5) PM me, I can order it for you. (or get it from amazon.jp) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cable 1 - A Premium optical cable 1.5FT (toslink to toslink) found at MyCableMart.com $6
              A Toslink to 3.5mm (1/8") Mini-Toslink Adapter (not shown) found at MyCableMart.com $1.01
  
 Cable 2 - A 6 inch 3.5mm MONO TS (2 conductor) Male to Male Audio Cable found at MyCableMart.com $0.83
  
 Cable 3 - A 10cm USB OTG cable from Amazon.jp (mojo to onkyo DP-X1)
  
 Cable 4 - iBasso mono coaxial to RCA from Amazon.jp  (mojo to Fiio X5)
  
 Cable 5 - A 10cm toslink to mini toslink optical cable from Amazon.jp (mojo to AK100ii)
  
 Cable 6 - This is the coaxial cable that comes with Fiio X5 (2 pole), X5ii (4 pole) etc (for demonstration purposes only). They can be attached to coaxial cable 4 and mojo.


----------



## OneL0ve

ALO audio Portable Optical ALO-4297 Y5400 yen ($48 USD)


----------



## Mython

onel0ve said:


> Cable 5 - A 10cm toslink to mini toslink optical cable from Amazon.jp (mojo to AK100ii)


 
  
  
 My concern with the 10cm optical cable is that _yes_, it's nice and short, but it's not really designed to be used in a tight radius, so I would question the longevity of the cable if used in such a manner.
  
 Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mython

onel0ve said:


> ALO audio Portable Optical ALO-4297


 
  
  
 That's more like it, but... depends on the price!


----------



## OneL0ve

mython said:


> That's more like it, but... depends on the price!


 
  
 $48 USD (@ today's conversion rate)


----------



## Mython

onel0ve said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > That's more like it, but... depends on the price!
> ...


 
  
  
 Brilliant.
  
 I'm happy to be proven wrong in my reply to NaiveSound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I wonder why nobody has mentioned that cable in this thread, until now.... weird.
  
 Is the cable to known to perform up to 24/192?


----------



## analogmusic

so the mojo does not have galvanic isolation ?


----------



## harpo1

analogmusic said:


> so the mojo does not have galvanic isolation ?


 
 No it does not.


----------



## fjrabon

mython said:


> My concern with the 10cm optical cable is that _yes_, it's nice and short, but it's not really designed to be used in a tight radius, so I would question the longevity of the cable if used in such a manner.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?


 

 I've definitely never had an optical cable that lasted very long when a tight bend was put in it regularly.  Eventually it will break internally, that's just how optical cables are, ultimately there's no way around the fact that they're essentially glass on the inside.


----------



## Mython

analogmusic said:


> so the mojo does not have galvanic isolation ?


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> hiflight said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport
> ...


 
  
_(NB: bold emphasis added by me)_


----------



## OneL0ve

mython said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> I'm happy to be proven wrong in my reply to NaiveSound
> 
> ...


 

 My bad, its only $29 and available in USA.
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/portable-optical


----------



## Mython

onel0ve said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant.
> ...


 
  
 I learned something today.
  
 @Naive Sound: my apologies for erroneously believing there are no $30 optical cables with such short length and tight radius.
  
 I'm adding a link to this cable in post #3.
  
 If you're still using your DX80 to feed the Mojo, then it's worth mentioning that some people consider the optical output of the DX80 to be a bit flakey, but I don't know if this might have been improved in updated firmwares.
  
 I do find it very bizarre that _zero _Mojo customers have mentioned the Alo cable in this thread, until today...
  
  
 .


----------



## OneL0ve

mython said:


> I learned something today.
> 
> @Naive Sound: my apologies for erroneously believing there are no $30 optical cables with such short length and tight radius.
> 
> ...


 

 By the way, you can always make your own right angle cable from a straight optical cable.


----------



## OneL0ve

mython said:


> I learned something today.
> 
> @Naive Sound: my apologies for erroneously believing there are no $30 optical cables with such short length and tight radius.
> 
> ...


 

 I find unicorns.


----------



## Mython

onel0ve said:


> By the way, you can always make your own right angle cable from a straight optical cable.


 
  
  
 Pass.
  
  
  
 Thanks for the heads-up on the ALO cable, though.


----------



## OneL0ve

mython said:


> Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on the ALO cable, though.


 

 Puff, Puff?


----------



## deltronzero

This little stack (Mojo & VorzAmp Pure II+) has been rocking my world these past few days.  I just had the AK240SS & AK320 + AK380 Amp on-hand and those two don't compare, same goes for my ZX2 sadly.  Love this little mojo...


----------



## OneL0ve

@Mython
  
 This 10cm optical cable is actually very thick,sturdy and is made to be bent forever.


----------



## Bighappy

egogo said:


> FYI: issue seems to be resolved in the latest Developer Beta (9.3 beta 3)




This is great news!!!


----------



## xtr4

onel0ve said:


> My bad, its only $29 and available in USA.
> 
> http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/portable-optical


 
 Problem with this cable for Mojo optical connection is that you still an adapter for the Mojo end as it's Toslink and not Mini Jack.


----------



## uzi2

xtr4 said:


> Problem with this cable for Mojo optical connection is that you still an adapter for the Mojo end as it's Toslink and not Mini Jack.


 

 They are cheap, easily available and work well - no problem


----------



## OneL0ve

xtr4 said:


> Problem with this cable for Mojo optical connection is that you still an adapter for the Mojo end as it's Toslink and not Mini Jack.




$2 man. Not a problem OR order cable GH-CBALA0.1-BK from amazon.jp.


----------



## rwelles

In reference to galvanic isolation, would there be any benefit to using a converter? I'm thinking of laptop usb>Meridian Explorer>Mojo optical in. Or is the horse already out of the barn by using the usb connection to the ME?


----------



## Duncan

Wow, missed 103 pages on this thread since I was last online... Guessing there is still a lot of mojo love going on!! 

Taken a mojo break personally, traveling light at the moment due to the great British weather, don't want mojo to get water damaged!


----------



## uzi2

duncan said:


> Wow, missed 103 pages on this thread since I was last online... Guessing there is still a lot of mojo love going on!!
> 
> Taken a mojo break personally, traveling light at the moment due to the great British weather, don't want mojo to get water damaged!


 

 That's no excuse - the more you wear, the more pockets you have


----------



## CareyPrice31

The best TOTL portable stack - IMO.


----------



## Skyyyeman

Optical cable -- With all this talk about finding cheap small optical cables, let's remember that cheap is cheap. That is, cheap optical cables have inexpensive plastic cores which are not polished to as high a degree as more expensive optical cables made from highly polished plastic fiber and glass fiber. Buy a $2 or $10 optical cable (or some other cheap price) and you'll truly get what you pay for -- on the downside. There is a big sonic difference.   To me, if you're already spending sizeable amounts on a Mojo with accompanying DAP or phone, I'd rather go for a quality cable such as from Sysconcepts or Moon audio and receive the sonic benefits -- because the benefits are real.


----------



## fjrabon

skyyyeman said:


> Optical cable -- With all this talk about finding cheap small optical cables, let's remember that cheap is cheap. That is, cheap optical cables have inexpensive plastic cores which are not polished to as high a degree as more expensive optical cables made from highly polished plastic fiber and glass fiber. Buy a $2 or $10 optical cable (or some other cheap price) and you'll truly get what you pay for -- on the downside. There is a big sonic difference.   To me, if you're already spending sizeable amounts on a Mojo with accompanying DAP or phone, I'd rather go for a quality cable such as from Sysconcepts or Moon audio and receive the sonic benefits -- because the benefits are real.


 

 yeah, I'm generally not a big cable guy, but optical cables are different.  Cheap and short optical cables are a recipe for disaster.  Being in the digital realm, they're not going to change the frequency or anything, but they will insert junk into the digital domain.  Especially as the core on a short low quality one that is bent at a sharp angle starts to inevitably break.
  
 Now, if somebody talking about an audiophile grade optical cable says something like "I heard more solid bass out of this optical cable" then they have no idea what they're talking about.  That's just not how digital cables, even optical, work.  They basically either introduce digital crappification or they don't.  They're not "bright" or "warm" like analog cables theoretically can be.


----------



## bavinck

Sorry guys if I am repeating this questions - I am getting a little lost in the conversation. Is there general agreement on a nice USB OTG cable for an andoid phone (micro) to mojo? I see Moon Audio has a very expensive option, is there anything that is worth getting instead for a more reasonable price?


----------



## fjrabon

ubs28 said:


> Why is the Chord Hugo not portable? It also fits inside my jacket with the iPhone together.


 

 I guess.  I know I found Hugo awkward to carry around when I had my demo unit.  In theory I could fit the m9XX and a battery in a big enough jacket pocket.  That doesn't mean I think it's portable by any means.  To me the Hugo is portable in the same way as an iPad Mini is.  If you consider the iPad mini pocketable and something you would walk around the streets with, then sure.  I don't think most people feel that way though.  And very few people in the Hugo thread use it as a "walk around." unit.  Instead more of a "transportable stationary" unit.  It's not worth arguing about I guess.  But it's clear the person we are responding to also felt that the Hugo isn't "portable."  I guess we can all disagree on what exactly portable means, as it is a very poorly defined category.  To me, anything wider than iPhone + model is too big to be "walk around portable" and instead falls into the "transportable portable" category.


----------



## SearchOfSub

fjrabon said:


> I guess.  I know I found Hugo awkward to carry around when I had my demo unit.  In theory I could fit the m9XX and a battery in a big enough jacket pocket.  That doesn't mean I think it's portable by any means.  To me the Hugo is portable in the same way as an iPad Mini is.  If you consider the iPad mini pocketable and something you would walk around the streets with, then sure.  I don't think most people feel that way though.  And very few people in the Hugo thread use it as a "walk around." unit.  Instead more of a "transportable stationary" unit.  It's not worth arguing about I guess.  But it's clear the person we are responding to also felt that the Hugo isn't "portable."  I guess we can all disagree on what exactly portable means, as it is a very poorly defined category.  To me, anything wider than iPhone + model is too big to be "walk around portable" and instead falls into the "transportable portable" category.





I think I had no problems with it because while on feet I would put it in my backpack pocket and at home - well it just sits there.


----------



## thecrow

A question to the floor

How have you found the mojo maybe changed/burned in since you first bought it?

I ask because I had a demo the other day of 30 minutes or so with my focal spirit pros and it didn't totally grab me. I was very much more impressed with the Sony pha3. The synergy there was great. 

But have I missed something with the mojo? Am I expecting something that I shouldn't?is it more subtle? Do I or the unit need burn in? The upper mids and highs were just not grabbing me. 

It was a very new demo unit. And my headphones are quite neutral and (perhaps) slightly laid back. Very well suited as Reference headphones. 

Any feedback would be very much appreciated.


----------



## fjrabon

thecrow said:


> A question to the floor
> 
> How have you found the mojo maybe changed/burned in since you first bought it?
> 
> ...



To the extent physical burn in on amps is real, I had none, because I was the 4th person to have the demo/review unit I had. However to me Mojo isn't a product that is going to immediately "grab" you. It's too natural and neutral for that. Where it shines is with extended listening.


----------



## x RELIC x

thecrow said:


> A question to the floor
> 
> How have you found the mojo maybe changed/burned in since you first bought it?
> 
> ...




There have been many conversations about this in the thread. Rob Watts' take is that the brain needs time to adjust, to relax and take the time to appreciate the notes as they are presented. Timbre, timing, accuracy are sometimes things that don't jump out at you but over time make themselves aware. With a lot of other gear I find that the immediate reaction of being more detailed and sounds fatiguing in the long run and overall is just exaggerating, but doesn't have more musical fidelity. 

The reason I like the Mojo is because it's smooth at the same time as being very detailed. Piano sounds like a piano, guitar sounds like guitar, etc. and I can listen for hours without fatigue. There is a natural presentation that has me feeling closer to the original performance. Indeed, I've gone back to some gear I've previously felt were rich in dynamics and detail, after extensive listening with the Mojo, and found the other gear to be grainy with an edge that I don't like anymore. Rob has posted some fantastic information on this thread on the subject, and I can agree with pretty much everything he says.

Edit: Just thought I'd add that in the end we often are also listening to recordings of a performance that has been modified. My favourite recordings are the ones with the least amount of manipulation in the mix.


----------



## jarnopp

careyprice31 said:


> I completely agree with you - cables are cables, but when it comes the quality, their are good and bad ones. Sysconcepts makes the best opticals I've seen.
> 
> I think you and I have a different understanding of logic. You're one of those consumers who simply purchases an item because it's expensive, or is referred to as better.
> 
> ...




I think of TOTL as literally the top of the line. So, Dave for Chord DACs and whatever model for BMW. But, I agree with your point on what qualifies as "state of the art" which would take into account form factor and other preferences. Not sure why SOTA fell out of favor for TOTL.


----------



## Antihippy

Hugo is definitely not portable in the sense that you can easily use it on the go like a phone or dap. Mojo is barely portable due to how thick it is.


----------



## fjrabon

jarnopp said:


> I think of TOTL as literally the top of the line. So, Dave for Chord DACs and whatever model for BMW. But, I agree with your point on what qualifies as "state of the art" which would take into account form factor and other preferences. Not sure why SOTA fell out of favor for TOTL.


 

 to me "state of the art" is more about the recentness of the technology, whereas "top of the line" is more about quality level and where a manufacturer places a product in their product offering lines.  For instance, a simple, great Class A tube amp simply can't be "state of the art" because Class A valve technology essentially hasn't changed in years.  But a great Class A tube amp could, and often is, considered "top of the line."


----------



## starNdust

guys after spending like load **** of money on equipment TOTL earphones , amps , dacs , sometimes i came to a state where i dont know if there is a different between playing my iems/headphones  straight from laptop or plug them into the mojo would make any different , but today after been using the mojo for like 5 days , i put it to rest a little and i plugged my hd800 straight back to the amp without that little mojo and the sound is oh my CRAP , i thought something wrong then i go back to other headphones and all sound crap to me now  without the mojo , this device is magic


----------



## x RELIC x

starndust said:


> guys after spending like load **** of money on equipment TOTL earphones , amps , dacs , sometimes i came to a state where i dont know if there is a different between playing my iems/headphones  straight from laptop or plug them into the mojo would make any different , but today after been using the mojo for like 5 days , i put it to rest a little and i plugged my hd800 straight back to the amp without that little mojo and the sound is oh my CRAP , i thought something wrong then i go back to other headphones and all sound crap to me now  without the mojo , this device is magic




Exactly! You adjust and then going back the difference is more apparent.


----------



## NaiveSound

uzi2 said:


> They are cheap, easily available and work well - no problem




Where do I buy the extention for this cable to work on my mojo? 
USA amazon? Please help with link or a way to search for it


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Where do I buy the extention for this cable to work on my mojo?
> USA amazon? Please help with link or a way to search for it




Search mini optical to TOSlink adaptor.


----------



## harpo1

Anyone looking for a digital coax from X3ii or X5ii to mojo and don't want to spend an arm and leg for one check out Dyson Audio on ebay.  He just started making them.  He's waiting on right angle connectors right now and should have them any day now.  Great guy and makes some awesome cables.  Here's the link for the fiio to mojo digital cable.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/262285094656?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
  
 He also informed me he can make them for pretty much any DAP to DAC/AMP combo.


----------



## thecrow

redjohn456 said:


> I see you have both the PHA-3 and the Mojo. I am just curious about how they compare, if you could write a few sentences on it


+1, please
davidmolliere


----------



## davidmolliere

redjohn456 said:


> I see you have both the PHA-3 and the Mojo. I am just curious about how they compare, if you could write a few sentences on it


 
  
 I have sold the PHA-3 a few months ago, and my Mojo is still out for repair (a bit worrying btw, almost a month out...), but I'd say this : Mojo just wowed me in a way the PHA-3 never did although it was very good especially balanced. That's from memory (to take with a grain of salt, memory can play tricks...) Mojo sound more forward overall, it packs more punch the dynamics is so spectacular, low level detail retrieval never striked me as much as the Mojo too. I'd say the PHA-3 has better separation balanced.


----------



## CareyPrice31

davidmolliere said:


> I have sold the PHA-3 a few months ago, and my Mojo is still out for repair (a bit worrying btw, almost a month out...), but I'd say this : Mojo just wowed me in a way the PHA-3 never did although it was very good especially balanced. That's from memory (to take with a grain of salt, memory can play tricks...) Mojo sound more forward overall, it packs more punch the dynamics is so spectacular, low level detail retrieval never striked me as much as the Mojo too. I'd say the PHA-3 has better separation balanced.


 
  
 What was wrong with your Mojo that it needed to be repaired?


----------



## davidmolliere

careyprice31 said:


> What was wrong with your Mojo that it needed to be repaired?


 
  
 Some kind of strange sudden low volume issue I seem to be the only one to encounter...


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Search mini optical to TOSlink adaptor.




Is this what I need, to work with mojo? 

Inside the Mojo?


----------



## xtr4

Naive, it's the other way round. If you're eyeing the ALO cable, you need a minijack to TOSLink adapter


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Is this what I need, to work with mojo?
> 
> Inside the Mojo?




Dude, other way around. The Mojo has a TOSlink optical connection (square) and the cable is 3.5mm mini optical. I've posted pics earlier in the thread, but here it is again....


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Dude, other way around. The Mojo has a TOSlink optical connection (square) and the cable is 3.5mm mini optical. I've posted pics earlier in the thread, but here it is again....




I'm sorry for being the Internet biggest idiot, but I can't find one on amazon USA... I'm dumb I ordered the Alo


----------



## thecrow

davidmolliere said:


> I have sold the PHA-3 a few months ago, and my Mojo is still out for repair (a bit worrying btw, almost a month out...), but I'd say this : Mojo just wowed me in a way the PHA-3 never did although it was very good especially balanced. That's from memory (to take with a grain of salt, memory can play tricks...) Mojo sound more forward overall, it packs more punch the dynamics is so spectacular, low level detail retrieval never striked me as much as the Mojo too. I'd say the PHA-3 has better separation balanced.


That's great. Many thanks. 

I agree on the pha3 having good separation. I was definitely drawn to it. 

I'll re listen to the mojo with your comparisons in mind.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I'm sorry for being the Internet biggest idiot, but I can't find one on amazon USA... I'm dumb I ordered the Alo




http://www.amazon.com/Optical-Female-Digital-Toslink-Adapter/dp/B000I97H68

http://www.amazon.com/Optical-Female-Digital-Toslink-Adapter/dp/B00KNBYCXC/ref=pd_sim_147_9?ie=UTF8&dpID=51o21JWk1nL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0XNJAYY0ZT4TKSNNRS63

http://id.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-toslink-mini-adapter.html

http://www.fiberfin.com/index.php/products/tos-55.html


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Optical-Female-Digital-Toslink-Adapter/dp/B000I97H68
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Optical-Female-Digital-Toslink-Adapter/dp/B00KNBYCXC/ref=pd_sim_147_9?ie=UTF8&dpID=51o21JWk1nL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0XNJAYY0ZT4TKSNNRS63
> 
> ...




This one is available for amazon prime, is this the same thing?


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm. Afraid to buy something of aweful quality and be at a loss of sound quality... I just don't know which one to get....


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I'm. Afraid to buy something of aweful quality and be at a loss of sound quality... I just don't know which one to get....




For the cost there really is minimal risk. Optical either works or not at the intended sampling rates. A sub-standard cable may only allow enough data through for 24/96 but a quality cable will allow enough bandwidth for 24/192 material. Either way the adaptor should not make much difference unless the lens is dirty or scratched. Just grab one man.


----------



## egogo

olewhiskey said:


> Thats a LOOOOOOOOONG week or so lol
> 
> I can confirm that this beta 3 resolves any issues with the mobile DAC/AMPS that had the static/crackling not just the Mojo which is music to my ringing ears now!


 

 And it's out!


----------



## iBrian

egogo said:


> And it's out!




Well to bad for me. I had to return my mojo. . I already miss it. I hope to be getting another one


----------



## Mojo ideas

davidmolliere said:


> I have sold the PHA-3 a few months ago, and my Mojo is still out for repair (a bit worrying btw, almost a month out...), but I'd say this : Mojo just wowed me in a way the PHA-3 never did although it was very good especially balanced. That's from memory (to take with a grain of salt, memory can play tricks...) Mojo sound more forward overall, it packs more punch the dynamics is so spectacular, low level detail retrieval never striked me as much as the Mojo too. I'd say the PHA-3 has better separation balanced.


 hi David I'm concerned that your unit is still not back with you. So please can you write to me with some more details such as where you are and who is your retailer and I'll get it checked out and let you know what's happened and where the unit is


----------



## Mojo ideas

starndust said:


> guys after spending like load **** of money on equipment TOTL earphones , amps , dacs , sometimes i came to a state where i dont know if there is a different between playing my iems/headphones  straight from laptop or plug them into the mojo would make any different , but today after been using the mojo for like 5 days , i put it to rest a little and i plugged my hd800 straight back to the amp without that little mojo and the sound is oh my CRAP , i thought something wrong then i go back to other headphones and all sound crap to me now  without the mojo , this device is magic


 sorry about that but your audio soul belongs to Chord now your brain has been up graded


----------



## CareyPrice31

mojo ideas said:


> hi David I'm concerned that your unit is still not back with you. So please can you write to me with some more details such as where you are and who is your retailer and I'll get it checked out and let you know what's happened and where the unit is


 
  
 Was watching your YouTube video - so true about "brain burn-in".
  
 The Mojo is incredible - I honestly don't think their is a DAC *regardless *of price on the market that comes close.
  
 Now just release the Mojo case so we don't damage our precious Mojo's!


----------



## Christer

thatphil said:


> Maybe a good idea for Hugo mk2 would be to have one USB with isolation and the other without instead of the HD & SD USB inputs so desktop users can have better sound without needing extra hardware e.g wyrd or regen, and still have the best portable device.


 

 I absolutely agree with your suggestions.
 I would much rather have  a Hugo or Mojo mk2 which actually includes galvanic isolation than having to buy an add-on product. RF is a real  problem with HUGO.
 I am much more interested in having the  absolutely best possible,most transparent SQ than as small a product  as possible  .
 I wouldn't mind if the next non-compromise  portable product from Chord will be  twice the size and weight of Hugo. It would still be much smaller and hopefully lighter than the Benchmark DAC 2HGC that I used to lug around on my travels before buying HUGO.
 But the Benchmark has got galvanic isolation!
 A bit too soft and NOT as resolved as HUGO when it works without problems. But I have  never ever had any  any RF problems with Benchmark.
 Frankly HUGO can sound pretty bad when RF problems occur, which they do sometimes .
 Nor do I use iPhones or other such products for my music ,I use my  Macbook pro laptop and I want to be able to play all included resolutions and formats up to DXD pcm and DSD 256. And when they become available even DSD 512 and DXD 768.
 Optical  as suggested by Rob,obviously only works up to DSD 64 and 24/192. With my admittedly still limited experience with higher sampling DSD rates, I can still say DSD 64 is not the ultimate SQ with DSD.
 In other words ,yes there  still seem to be important improvements to be made for those of us who listen to acoustic music and hear glare as something not desirable.
 When the real thing,acoustic music, is your one and only reference, you tend to get very spoilt and expect the closest approach to that reference  without  irritating portablity compromises thrown into the equation.
 Having said all this HUGO,sounds terrific  in the jungle without any polluting electrical appliances in sight than the batteries in both my Mackbook and Hugo in use.


----------



## ubs28

fjrabon said:


> I guess.  I know I found Hugo awkward to carry around when I had my demo unit.  In theory I could fit the m9XX and a battery in a big enough jacket pocket.  That doesn't mean I think it's portable by any means.  To me the Hugo is portable in the same way as an iPad Mini is.  If you consider the iPad mini pocketable and something you would walk around the streets with, then sure.  I don't think most people feel that way though.  And very few people in the Hugo thread use it as a "walk around." unit.  Instead more of a "transportable stationary" unit.  It's not worth arguing about I guess.  But it's clear the person we are responding to also felt that the Hugo isn't "portable."  I guess we can all disagree on what exactly portable means, as it is a very poorly defined category.  To me, anything wider than iPhone + model is too big to be "walk around portable" and instead falls into the "transportable portable" category.




An iPad mini doesn't fit in my jacket so that doesn't even compare.

The Chord Hugo can be used to walk around so it is portable.


----------



## davidmolliere

mojo ideas said:


> hi David I'm concerned that your unit is still not back with you. So please can you write to me with some more details such as where you are and who is your retailer and I'll get it checked out and let you know what's happened and where the unit is


 
  
 Thanks a lot John, I'll PM you the details.
  
 It was sent by the retailer to the official distributor in France (Exception Musicale) then they told me it shipped to you that might explain the delay. I tried to get updates but they told me it usually took 20 business days, and in my case 10 business days on top...


----------



## Christer

rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


 

 Thanks for a response straight from the horse's mouth  for a change. But your response still leaves a few questions.
 First,does "not something we can do with a portable product" ,mean impossible  to do ?Or is it  more  of  a design choice?
 Second ,optical only works up to 24/192  pcm and DSD 64 doesn't it?
 I want to be able to play all rates available without having to change setup from USB to optical between tracks.
 There are several galvanic isolators on the market that in theory could be used with HUGO and Mojo aren't there?
 Another question would be if there will be an SSD card-reader/player unit add-on for Mojo  from Chord soonish,? 
 If so,wouldn't that solve the  irritating problems with otherwise  basically SOTA standard products we are talking about here once and for all?
 Simply  loading  music at any sample rate or format on a, say 250 to 500gigabyte SSD cardreader/player unit, and then  press play without any pc or iPhone or iPad involved sounds almost like choosing a direct cut LP over tape recorded LP in the old analogue days to me.
 I already store all my hi res files on separate  portable hardrives and would love such an option especially if it would also  solve my present problems. 
 RF/EMi glare on what are already known to be  well recorded  massed strings in particular, can be  almost painful when they occur.
 PS I think Jaben  here in Singapore will open today, I wonder if they also  have Mojo in stock? I know AV1 does ,but they don't open again until the 13th.
  
 Cheers Chris


----------



## supakijku

Hello everyone,
  
 I'm a newbie here. Does anyone has experience paring Mojo with Samsung Galaxy Note 2. Mine is not working.
  
 Micro OTG to Micro  = Status light turn to light purple but no sound come out from Mojo or Note 2
 Micro to Micro = Status light is off sound come out form Note 2
  
 I don't have any problem paring Mojo with Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and 5 by using Micro OTG to Micro but one thing i notice is that the status light of Mojo is different
 when i connect to Note 2 (Note 3,5 the light turn Blue, but Note 2 is light purple)
  
 Thank you in advance.


----------



## deltronzero

Is there a way to get the AK Jr working with Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

deltronzero said:


> Is there a way to get the AK Jr working with Mojo?




No, the AK Jr doesn't have digital out.


----------



## Ra97oR

Out of curiosity ordered an optical cable to try out the Mojo with optical in.


----------



## Rob Watts

The problem with galvanic isolation is that the USB decoder chip and the data transmitter is powered from the mobile phone. There is no point in having 8 hours on Mojo if your mobile phone battery is depleted earlier. That said, you really need isolation when using a PC; its an order of magnitude smaller problem when using mobile phones, as everything is battery with no ground loops, and mobiles are incredibly power efficient compared to PC's - which gives you very much lower RF noise.


----------



## bocosb

rob watts said:


> The problem with galvanic isolation is that the USB decoder chip and the data transmitter is powered from the mobile phone. There is no point in having 8 hours on Mojo if your mobile phone battery is depleted earlier. That said, you really need isolation when using a PC; its an order of magnitude smaller problem when using mobile phones, as everything is battery with no ground loops, and mobiles are incredibly power efficient compared to PC's - which gives you very much lower RF noise.


 
 I can see the logic behind not including a galvanic isolation on Mojo as it is intended for mainly mobile use.. However, i'm researching a dac/amp for:
  50% desktop use as a dac only, connected to my pc and feeding both my headphone amp and speaker amp
  30% laptop use when away from home as a dac/amp
  20% connected to my mobile phone when traveling
  
 Until now I found Mojo the best candidate, 2 line outs for home use, great SQ, can power HD650 and easy to carry - But in 80% of the cases i would need a galvanic isolation - will Chord provide in the future such device, or can u recommend what specs this devices should have if bought from other companies?


----------



## Mojo ideas

christer said:


> Thanks for a response straight from the horse's mouth  for a change. But your response still leaves a few questions.
> First,does "not something we can do with a portable product" ,mean impossible  to do ?Or is it  more  of  a design choice?
> Second ,optical only works up to 24/192  pcm and DSD 64 doesn't it?
> I want to be able to play all rates available without having to change setup from USB to optical between tracks.
> ...


 Hi the difficulty we face with optical outputs from all products is that they don't work above 192k we believe our input might well work above 192 k but we can't test for it. If be happy to hear from you if you can find a source with an output greater than the present 192 kHz limit.


----------



## Ra97oR

bocosb said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with galvanic isolation is that the USB decoder chip and the data transmitter is powered from the mobile phone. There is no point in having 8 hours on Mojo if your mobile phone battery is depleted earlier. That said, you really need isolation when using a PC; its an order of magnitude smaller problem when using mobile phones, as everything is battery with no ground loops, and mobiles are incredibly power efficient compared to PC's - which gives you very much lower RF noise.
> ...


 

 I am using my Mojo as my portable and home use. I would say galvanic isolation is not a need, the power line and data line is already split like the Hugo and there is the option to use optical cable with PC and laptops.
  
 I have no issues using my Mojo with USB from my PC and have ordered an optical cable to see if there is going to be any real improvements.
  
 At this price point, if you spilt up the same money and get a desktop DAC and another one for portable use. I don't even know if you can get one with galvanic isolation, let alone similar quality. I guess you are just worrying too much.


----------



## Lieon

Just thought i'd share my thoughts on my newly acquired Mojo. I've not had the pleasure of auditioning the Hugo, but the Mojo is definitely my favorite sounding DAC right now, let me describe why.

I've not come across something as revealing as the Mojo (comparing to what I currently own/auditioned). I noticed that it has an uncanny ability to resolve every single detail, every sound cue, whether soft or loud, they are effortlessly audible yet completely harmonised as a whole resulting in exceptional dynamics. It's noise floor is so dark, I suspect this adds to the perceived increase in dynamics. Not that my other sources have background noise, it's somehow just much much darker on the Mojo, for the lack of a better description. 

Everything on it sounds so natural, I'm not sure how to accurately describe this, but perhaps it has something to do with the timing transients? Every time I swap back to my other sources, they sound more artificial, like I know that they were coming out of a digital-to-analog converter.

Of the sources that I own, perhaps only the Hifiman HM901 is somewhat at similar performance levels to the Mojo. Now, I dislike measuring and comparing between audio equipment because fundamentally, I believe the best sound is the one that you're happy with, but in this scenario I'm throwing in the HM901 solely as a comparison. The HM901 I feel, has a slightly larger soundstage, but otherwise has less controlled bass (although more in quantity), less resolution, dynamics and treble extension. However, that still doesn't detract from the fact that the HM901 is still an excellent sounding source, not to mention it has balanced outputs. It's just rather unfortunate that my ears had to cross paths with a Mojo! 

Before I close, I'd like to add some interesting effects the Mojo has had on my audiophile friends. One of them, upon hearing the Mojo through his JH Angies immediately commented on the incredible detail retrieval and sense of ambiance, instant believer. Another friend, who's more of a speaker guy, I lent him my Mojo to bypass his SACD player DAC being hooked up to a pair of B&W 800 Diamond speakers. He immediately prefers the sound out of the Mojo for being to render the tonality of the piano more accurately (he's a pianist who is able to tell apart different piano manufacturers just by listening). Btw, he is still in possession of my Mojo and i'm now back to using my HM901 lol. He is now looking into a Chord Hugo TT. 

For the record, I'm mostly an IEM guy, and my favourite pairing with the Mojo by far is with the Etymotic ER4PT (converted to S). The amount of detail retrieval on this pairing is simply insane. It's been a long time since i've been this satisfied with an audio purchase, and it feels (sounds?) good


----------



## uzi2

ra97or said:


> I am using my Mojo as my portable and home use. I would say galvanic isolation is not a need, t*he power line and data line is already split unlike the Hugo *and there is the option to use optical cable with PC and laptops.
> 
> I have no issues using my Mojo with USB from my PC and have ordered an optical cable to see if there is going to be any real improvements.
> 
> At this price point, if you spilt up the same money and get a desktop DAC and another one for portable use. I don't even know if you can get one with galvanic isolation, let alone similar quality. I guess you are just worrying too much.


 

 Hugo does not take power through either of it's USB ports.


----------



## Christer

mojo ideas said:


> Hi the difficulty we face with optical outputs from all products is that they don't work above 192k we believe our input might well work above 192 k but we can't test for it. If be happy to hear from you if you can find a source with an output greater than the present 192 kHz limit.


 

 Hello John,
 I am not sure I understand your post correctly? What I meant is  that since optical is limited to 24/192 I would prefer USB  to work  without  any  RF /EMI problems on future products.
 It is not like I am having constant problems with my HUGO, but sometimes when I least expect it there are drop-outs and hardening of the otherwise very good SQ.
 I actually auditioned Mojo via Sennheiser's new HD800S for  about four hours today at Jaben.
 I have to confess I had no RF/EMI problems at all playing from my macbook via USB all the time and now and then switching between Mojo and my Hugo.
 And I also have to say that I am completely  baffled at how good this little thing sounds on real hi res material like DXD recorded material from 2L.
 Morten Lindberg's  DXD recording of Beethoven's last piano sonata Opus 111, sounded absolutely  superb but a bit different, tighter  and closer than via Hugo,but still with very realistic piano timbre. At times  and with some albums I had difficulty deciding which is really the better and  most transparent of the two via Sennheiser's equally superb HD800S.But it seemed that Hugo still does  percussion timbre and decay a bit more convincingly than Mojo judging from some works  where I have the real live reference .
 But on 2L's Grieg album where I was present at the sessions and even stood among the players string tone had  a realism and grunge-free purity that challenged my Hugo.
 No conventional sabre DAC based product I have heard sounds as good and realistic on those difficult to reproduce strings as Hugo and Mojo imo.
  
  
 I need more time and a more quiet environment  than the  at times very  busy shop,to come to  absolutely clear and  safe conclusions. But one thing is clear, wow!
 But I  still do wish you had included at least a proper headphone jack on Mojo.
 The need to use an adapter on the flimsy litte mini jackport sometimes lead to channel drop-outs if I moved even a little.
 I  wish that there will be a Hugo MK 2 PRO where all such  known problems and/or  market survey based compromises of both Hugo and Mojo have been ironed  out and solved.


----------



## Ra97oR

uzi2 said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > I am using my Mojo as my portable and home use. I would say galvanic isolation is not a need, t*he power line and data line is already split unlike the Hugo *and there is the option to use optical cable with PC and laptops.
> ...


 

 My bad, gonna correct that to not cause confusion.


----------



## kenman345

rob watts said:


> The problem with galvanic isolation is that the USB decoder chip and the data transmitter is powered from the mobile phone. There is no point in having 8 hours on Mojo if your mobile phone battery is depleted earlier. That said, you really need isolation when using a PC; its an order of magnitude smaller problem when using mobile phones, as everything is battery with no ground loops, and mobiles are incredibly power efficient compared to PC's - which gives you very much lower RF noise.


 
 With this being the case, what would you recommend to help isolation when using a laptop that's plugged into the wall most of the time. I use my Mojo at work and have a dedicated machine just for my music listening purposes. 
  
 Also, what would you recommend in terms of when to charge  or use the device while charging? Is it safe to charge while listening without causing problems to the battery? or is it better to let it drain and charge while not in use?


----------



## Rob Watts

kenman345 said:


> With this being the case, what would you recommend to help isolation when using a laptop that's plugged into the wall most of the time. I use my Mojo at work and have a dedicated machine just for my music listening purposes.
> 
> Also, what would you recommend in terms of when to charge  or use the device while charging? Is it safe to charge while listening without causing problems to the battery? or is it better to let it drain and charge while not in use?


 
 We are hearing good things about Audio Quest jitter bug - I have heard it stops the mobile phone EMC problems that can happen with Mojo and certain headphones. I will be checking it out soon.
  
 Yes you may listen and charge at the same time. If you have access to power, its best to start charging as soon as possible, as internal power dissipation is lower with battery on blue than on red, so it will run less warm.
  
 The battery is specified as a high temperature battery, and I charge at only 25% charging capacity - this is so it will work with 1A USB's, so no worries about battery life when charging.
  
 Rob


----------



## Deftone

my god, i have been away from this thread for about a week and the post count was 1,200+
  
 this has to be the fasted growing thread in headfi?


----------



## harpo1

Anyone interested in the Audio Quest Jitter Bug ABT has it on sale right now for $40 and free shipping.
 http://www.abt.com/product/93265/AudioQuest-JitterBug-USB-Data-Power-Noise-Filter-JITTERBUG.html


----------



## Mython

deftone said:


> my god, i have been away from this thread for about a week and the post count was 1,200+
> 
> this has to be the fasted growing thread in headfi?


 
  
  
 LOL - you should've been here 6 weeks ago - it was even faster, but yeah, it still runs away if you don't keep on top of it regularly


----------



## Ra97oR

With my cheap Optical cable, it struggles to get lock on 192kHz and only go up to 96kHz. I guess I have to spend a bit more?


----------



## Angular Mo

For those looking for a high-quality cost-effective (yeah, a relative statement) toslink cable, consider this one, below.

I have zero affiliation with the company, have no financial interest at all.

I cannot offer any opinion about the cable's performance; read about it yourselves.

It is glass, looks to be well-made, seems to come from a reputable manufacturer, and it feels very nice to hold and bend in one's hand.... Extremely pliable... But that could be due to the shielding for all I know.

My engineering son who has studied lasers tells me that many factors go into the efficient and effective transmission of data along an optical cable.

http://www.audioasylum.com/audio/cables/messages/15/153637.html


----------



## Ike1985

Hope to get my mojo back soon, never thought I'd miss an inanimate object.


----------



## mscott58

ra97or said:


> With my cheap Optical cable, it struggles to get lock on 192kHz and only go up to 96kHz. I guess I have to spend a bit more?


 
 Yep. That's IME the biggest difference in the cables is the ability to achieve and keep the 192kHz lock. No problems with my 5mm Sys Concepts cable. Cheers


----------



## Light - Man

ike1985 said:


> Hope to get my mojo back soon, never thought I'd miss an inanimate object.


 
 What was wrong with it?
  
 Guys, what is the logic for the up side down micro USB socket on the Mojo as it means that all control buttons are difficult to access as they are underneath i.e. resting on the table when using it as a desktop DAC?


----------



## fjrabon

light - man said:


> What was wrong with it?
> 
> Guys, what is the logic for the up side down micro USB socket on the Mojo as it means that all control buttons are difficult to access as they are underneath i.e. resting on the table when using it as a desktop DAC?


 

 dunno the logic, but couldn't you just get a slightly longer USB cable?  I hated the short, stiff USB cable for desktop usage anyway.


----------



## Light - Man

fjrabon said:


> dunno the logic, but couldn't you just get a slightly longer USB cable?  I hated the short, stiff USB cable for desktop usage anyway.


 
  
 Thanks for your reply, of course it is not your job to justify why the socket is upside down but if there is no logic to it then it has to be an oversight on Chords behalf?
  
 I like short cables and I have a better one than the one it is supplied with, it would have to be quite long as not to exert torsional/ twisting force on the cable and the Mojo socket.
  
 Overall I think the Mojo is good but nothing exceptional and the upside down socket is likely to be  deal breaker for me.
  
 I wanted to make people aware of this oversight, as I see it so far?!


----------



## Carl6868

light - man said:


> Thanks for your reply, of course it is not your job to justify why the socket is upside down but if there is no logic to it then it has to be an oversight on Chords behalf?
> 
> I like short cables and I have a better one than the one it is supplied with, it would have to be quite long as not to exert torsional/ twisting force on the cable and the Mojo socket.
> 
> ...




743 pages and you are the first to mention it so I am going to go out on a limb here and say no one else has a problem with it 

Edit: btw you can now get short usb cables with reversible plugs !


----------



## fjrabon

light - man said:


> Thanks for your reply, of course it is not your job to justify why the socket is upside down but if there is no logic to it then it has to be an oversight on Chords behalf?
> 
> I like short cables and I have a better one than the one it is supplied with, it would have to be quite long as not to exert torsional/ twisting force on the cable and the Mojo socket.
> 
> ...


 

 I personally found a 1 ft cable ideal for the Mojo, it gave me enough flexibility to position Mojo in a comfortable spot without creating unnecessary desktop clutter. My cable was quite supple and didn't put any strain on either socket.  Luckily I had like 10 mini to USB-A cables just sitting around.  YMMV


----------



## OneL0ve

Anyone looking for a great hard shell case for your valuable audio stuffs: $11
  
 http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Universal-Travel-Electronics-Accessories/dp/B002VPE1QG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1455217468&sr=8-1&keywords=amazonbasics+case


----------



## fjrabon

onel0ve said:


> Anyone looking for a great hard shell case for your valuable audio stuffs: $11
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Universal-Travel-Electronics-Accessories/dp/B002VPE1QG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1455217468&sr=8-1&keywords=amazonbasics+case


 

 I have one of these that I've used for about a year as an every day carry that I keep in my messenger bag and it's been great.


----------



## Marat Sar

After playing around with the Mojo for about two months - in a variety of setups, with different headphones - I have come to what is likely to be my final opinion of it.
  
 Good:
  
 1) It is an amazing DAC, truly as good as it gets for a portable. To my ears the resolution, level of detail and instrument separation are simply perfect.
  
 Bad.
  
 1) The amp section is so and so with Shure 535s and Sennheiser IE800s, but downright awful with JH Audio Laylas. Soundstage is narrow and round. Also, don't expect it to drive picky planar magnetics like the Hifiman he-560.
  
 2) The battery life is short and will always make it a hassle to use.
  
 So, in conclusion, the DAC is a miracle but the amp is overrated. Personally, I will be on the lookout for an amp and a carrier. The amp needs to be good with Laylas - thinking of Pure 2 and headstage arrow - and the carrier slimmer and more modern than the awful slow and clunky old ak100 people are paring the Mojo with (because they fit).


----------



## CareyPrice31

marat sar said:


> After playing around with the Mojo for about two months - in a variety of setups, with different headphones - I have come to what is likely to be my final opinion of it.
> 
> Good:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your unit must be defective - my Mojo works wonders on the amp section with every CIEM I've thrown at it - including top-tier headphones.
  
 I'm using JH Roxanne's - perfect with zero hiss.


----------



## Marat Sar

careyprice31 said:


> Your unit must be defective - my Mojo works wonders on the amp section with every CIEM I've thrown at it - including top-tier headphones.
> 
> I'm using JH Roxanne's - perfect with zero hiss.


 
  
 I'm pretty sure it's not defective. Background is black as the night, everything is in order. I just prefer the wider stereo image and more bottom weight I get with Cayin C5 added. I don't think it's _horrible, _the amp section. It's just not noticeably better than, say, the amp section of an ak 100ii (balanced). Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Light - Man

carl6868 said:


> 743 pages and you are the first to mention it so I am going to go out on a limb here and say no one else has a problem with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Perhaps Chord should include one of these upside down back to front micro USB cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to negate their oversight!
  
 So far I am underwhelmed by the SQ of my Mojo but I will try burning it in for 100 hours and see if it improves.


----------



## electrical64

My personal thoughts on the Chord Mojo
First off I,m 51 so I no longer have the hearing of a barn owl . I've had the mojo for a week and use my wonderful hd650s. The build is extremely good as are the volume controls. Connection to my iPhone 6 was perfect , also my iMac and a monitor audio asb2 soundbar , which by the way is fabulous as soundbars go.
The thing is I have to be honest with myself and admit that I am really struggling to hear much of an improvement in sound quality when compared to my iPhone . The mojo has a slightly bigger soundstage to my ears , and maybe? a touch , and do mean a touch more detail ----? Maybe.
I've spent hours on end switching back and fourth , and as for the higher bit rates and sampling Hz I can't hear a blind bit of difference.
With the volume limit and sound check disabled on my phone I find the max volume to be adequate for 90% of my listening. Bought the phone from Apple Store so maybe didn't have the European volume limit?
Now before you all rip me to bits , I'll just repeat that this is my personal experience and that I'm feeling some what jealous as to those who can experience the reportedly huge improvement in sound quality
Maybe the one good thing I've gained from this is a new love for my I phone.


----------



## AudioBear

@electrical64
  
 Well, I'm 73 and am fortunate enough to hear a major difference between the two, although I can listen to the iPhone for hours and find it quite ok.  You may have nailed it with your comment about your hearing.  You should definitely go to an audiologist and have your hearing tested if for no other reasons than establishing a baseline and the off chance they may see something medical of which you are unaware (which could be affecting your evaluation).
  
 There are other reasons that the Mojo might not impress including among others the music, the recording, and the playback software none of which you mentioned.  I'm not about to rip anyone to bits but I'd like to be able to help them hear the difference I do.  On the other hand, you may save yourself a lot of money by hearing no differences.


----------



## electrical64

Well my hearing was sure good enough to appreciate the difference when I recently changed from Akg 550s to the HD650s. I think the akg 550 is an audio bargain , but just to bright for me.
I think I'm going delve into the mysterious world of valves , warts and all. 
Or maybe I could just use the EQ on my phone


----------



## dryvadeum

The mojos a master of subtlety. If youve ever had any direct experience with a musical instrument then you'll understand what rob watts is taking about when he refers to transients. But the greatest thing I find about the mojo is the dynamic range. The instruments have a real sense of amplitude and direction but most importantly the harmonic foundation of the music is not compromised for an artificial sense of detail.


----------



## wym2

electrical64 said:


> My personal thoughts on the Chord Mojo
> First off I,m 51 so I no longer have the hearing of a barn owl . I've had the mojo for a week and use my wonderful hd650s. The build is extremely good as are the volume controls. Connection to my iPhone 6 was perfect , also my iMac and a monitor audio asb2 soundbar , which by the way is fabulous as soundbars go.
> The thing is I have to be honest with myself and admit that I am really struggling to hear much of an improvement in sound quality when compared to my iPhone . The mojo has a slightly bigger soundstage to my ears , and maybe? a touch , and do mean a touch more detail ----? Maybe.
> I've spent hours on end switching back and fourth , and as for the higher bit rates and sampling Hz I can't hear a blind bit of difference.
> ...


 
  
 I have found this article ( http://mashable.com/2014/09/26/iphone-6-hd-audio/#zyqMa31_QuqL) helpful in explaining Apple products and especially the iPhone 6 DAC/music “philosophy". Maybe it will be of some use to you. Apple products have very good DACs. Reading Dr. Watts’ and John Frank's posts helped me to understand the creative sound thinking at Chord. I use both Apple/Chord together and Chord has been a great improvement to my Apple sound and music. I plan to use mojo mainly as a desktop/main system DAC til the accessories become available.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → MerrillAudio MA- 2P TRS → LC


----------



## martyn73

Has any Mojo owner considered changing/upgrading to a used Hugo? I need a good quality DAC to replace the soundcard on a desktop PC and wonder if a used Hugo (which are selling for £750 - £850 on auction sites) would be more suitable. Chord advised that the charging socket is bypassed when the Mojo is at 100% charge and plugged into the mains; does the Hugo have this facility too? Sadly, a new 2Qute is outside of my price range.
  
 Incidentally, the Mojo does work very well with my Stax SRM-006T and headphones without introducing any harshness to the upper treble.


----------



## yoyorast10

Ever since switching from ASIO to WASAPI, it's been skipping the 0.5 second of every track. Every single one.
  
 There's no option to include a 0.5 second silence in the player I'm using so I'm really dissapointed with this.
  
 Also, ASIO is buggy.


----------



## xtr4

From my experience with the Mojo, compared to my very capable RWAK100S + ALO RXMK3-B, I do echo what some people are hearing in terms of smaller sound stage and not getting a wow factor from the Mojo (if your previous gear was great to begin with).
However, what makes me go with the Mojo all the time is the way the music is presented to me. The extra details, the accuracy of the instruments, the bass texture and quality, the vocals. But these aren't qualities that immediately jump at you. They are noticed more and more as you enjoy your music. It's these subtleties that I find will probably make you love the Mojo or just think that it's just as good (or no better) than your current gear. 
At least this is what I feel is experienced by most head-fiers. 
I have a few friends who feel that the Hugo and Mojo are bright but they have preferences for darker sounding gear, so yeah. To each their own.


----------



## NaiveSound

xtr4 said:


> From my experience with the Mojo, compared to my very capable RWAK100S + ALO RXMK3-B, I do echo what some people are hearing in terms of smaller sound stage and not getting a wow factor from the Mojo (if your previous gear was great to begin with).
> However, what makes me go with the Mojo all the time is the way the music is presented to me. The extra details, the accuracy of the instruments, the bass texture and quality, the vocals. But these aren't qualities that immediately jump at you. They are noticed more and more as you enjoy your music. It's these subtleties that I find will probably make you love the Mojo or just think that it's just as good (or no better) than your current gear.
> At least this is what I feel is experienced by most head-fiers.
> I have a few friends who feel that the Hugo and Mojo are bright but they have preferences for darker sounding gear, so yeah. To each their own.




I agree with you entirely, I was also lookin for a wow factor in Mojo and it wasn't thee, but now, everyday, I appreciate it more and more, however I still am not wowed by my gear (dx80 to mojo to se846)


----------



## yoyorast10

Guess my only option is to return it, because the Mojo is badly designed. Skipped seconds at the start is a deal breaker, and having to complain at the author of a music player for including a 1 second silence at the start is not a solution. I've used many dacs and none of them have behaved this badly. I guess the mojo is good if you want something portable, it's trash for desktop use. Shame on me for falling for the hype. I guess I'll just get a Fiio K5 and X7/E17k or whatever.


----------



## NaiveSound

yoyorast10 said:


> Guess my only option is to return it, because the Mojo is badly designed. Skipped seconds at the start is a deal breaker, and having to complain at the author of a music player for including a 1 second silence at the start is not a solution. I've used many dacs and none of them have behaved this badly. I guess the mojo is good if you want something portable, it's trash for desktop use. Shame on me for falling for the hype. I guess I'll just get a Fiio K5 and X7/E17k or whatever.




Could it be what's feeding the Mojo? Never even heard of this...?


----------



## yoyorast10

naivesound said:


> Could it be what's feeding the Mojo? Never even heard of this...?


 
  
 No, it works fine with alright with ASIO (except crashes once in a while and an 0.5 second skip when playing songs with a different sampling rate).
  
 I would rather use WASAPI because it's more stable and you don't have to close the media player to hear other sources on your computer, but it has a 0.5 second skip in every single song. Also, many other people have reported that it skips the first 0.5 seconds even when playing a song with the same sampling rate. 
  
 Chord claims that the problem lies with every single media player out there and not with Mojo, I think that's a load of crap. How about designing it so that it just works without trouble? I think they didn't give a crap because they marketed it at smartphones and not PC.


----------



## jaibautista

Reposting this from another thread (CL Solo) as there's not much activity there. Perhaps I'd get swifter answer/s here. Thanks in advance! 
  
 ***
  
 Just curious: Has anyone had the opportunity to compare the Chord Mojo with the full Cypher Labs stack (CL Solo + CL Duet)? If so, how does one compare with the other?
  
 Disclosure: I have both the Chord Mojo and CL Duet. When I bought the CL Duet, its seller also offered me his CL Solo; at that time, I never thought of getting his CL Solo as I already had a DX90. Then when I decided that I should have gotten the full stack instead, the CL Solo was already sold. And then a few months later, I purchased a Chord Mojo. I don't have any plans to get a CL Solo anytime soon but I am just curious how the CL stack "stacks up" against the Chord Mojo.
  
 Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## NaiveSound

jaibautista said:


> Reposting this from another thread (CL Solo) as there's not much activity there. Perhaps I'd get swifter answer/s here. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...




Idk about the Cl, but mojo is definitely altered sound depending on what device feeds it... Idk if your cl responds the same to source


----------



## masterpfa

yoyorast10 said:


> No, it works fine with alright with ASIO (except crashes once in a while and an 0.5 second skip when playing songs with a different sampling rate).
> 
> I would rather use WASAPI because it's more stable and you don't have to close the media player to hear other sources on your computer, but it has a 0.5 second skip in every single song. Also, many other people have reported that it skips the first 0.5 seconds even when playing a song with the same sampling rate.
> 
> Chord claims that the problem lies with every single media player out there and not with Mojo, I think that's a load of crap. How about designing it so that it just works without trouble? I think they didn't give a crap because they marketed it at smartphones and not PC.


 
 The Chord Mojo is not for you, we get it. Not all things are for all people.

 Now will you excuse me while I indulge in a few more hours pleasurable listening, because, I for one, do not share your sentiments neither your experience, as this is a case in point of 'YMMV'


----------



## xtr4

yoyorast10 said:


> No, it works fine with alright with ASIO (except crashes once in a while and an 0.5 second skip when playing songs with a different sampling rate).
> 
> I would rather use WASAPI because it's more stable and you don't have to close the media player to hear other sources on your computer, but it has a 0.5 second skip in every single song. Also, many other people have reported that it skips the first 0.5 seconds even when playing a song with the same sampling rate.
> 
> Chord claims that the problem lies with every single media player out there and not with Mojo, I think that's a load of crap. How about designing it so that it just works without trouble? I think they didn't give a crap because they marketed it at smartphones and not PC.



Totally agree with you on the part of it should work out of the box, however I'll just pull an analogy of iOS vs Android here (or Linux vs Windows) Both have their strengths and cons, and while Android (Linux) requires a little more setup time, the user experience is still great. Some users are fine with a little tinkering. 
Cheers and enjoy the music.


----------



## yoyorast10

xtr4 said:


> Totally agree with you on the part of it should work out of the box, however I'll just pull an analogy of iOS vs Android here (or Linux vs Windows) Both have their strengths and cons, and while Android (Linux) requires a little more setup time, the user experience is still great. Some users are fine with a little tinkering.
> Cheers and enjoy the music.


 

 Android also works out of the box, and it's the most popular for a reason, no one cares about Linux. Chord could have prevented people a lot of trouble but they didn't care enough.


----------



## CareyPrice31

yoyorast10 said:


> Android also works out of the box, and it's the most popular for a reason, no one cares about Linux. Chord could have prevented people a lot of trouble but they didn't care enough.


 
  
 Android is built on Linux.. Lol


----------



## xtr4

jaibautista said:


> Reposting this from another thread (CL Solo) as there's not much activity there. Perhaps I'd get swifter answer/s here. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



I have the CLAS/ALORXMK3-B stack prior to owning the Mojo and I find that the CLAS DAC, while great in its own right, it's performance isn't up to the level of Mojo in terms of accuracy and fluidity of the music.


----------



## stevemiddie

yoyorast10 said:


> Android also works out of the box, and it's the most popular for a reason, no one cares about Linux. Chord could have prevented people a lot of trouble but they didn't care enough.


 
  
 Are you trolling??  
  
 Android is built on the Linux kernal


----------



## yoyorast10

careyprice31 said:


> Android is built on Linux.. Lol


 
  
 It's based on Linux, it's not the same thing. Android just works out of the box, I don't know much about Linux, but from what I've read it installing it on a computer requires a lot of computer knowledge or whatever.


----------



## CareyPrice31

yoyorast10 said:


> It's based on Linux, it's not the same thing. Android just works out of the box, I don't know much about Linux, but from what I've read it installing it on a computer requires a lot of computer knowledge or whatever.


 
  
 Oh - no worries, it's okay!
  
 Yeah, Linux is the kernel that Android runs on. Big part of it!


----------



## yoyorast10

stevemiddie said:


> Are you trolling??
> 
> Android is built on the Linux kernal


 
  
 Won't change the fact that it's not really the same thing and Android works out of the box, that analogy didn't make much sense. The matter of fact here is that the Mojo has a massive flaw and problem and it's not easy to be fixed. Countless of people have complained about it and they're doing nothing to fix it, all they've done is deflect blame and claim the fault is with every player out there.


----------



## xtr4

yoyorast10 said:


> Android also works out of the box, and it's the most popular for a reason, no one cares about Linux. Chord could have prevented people a lot of trouble but they didn't care enough.



To be fair, Android and iOS works out of the box now due to user feedback and multiple iterations. Mojo is Chord's first attempt at something truly portable. I'm pretty certain with all the feedback in here, Mojo v2 would be even better.
Food for thought: Android is version 6 and iOS is version 9 vs Mojo v1. I think Chord did a fantastic job for their 2nd try (Hugo can be considered first I suppose).
Again, these are just my thoughts. We may agree to disagree


----------



## CareyPrice31

yoyorast10 said:


> Won't change the fact that it's not really the same thing and Android works out of the box, that analogy didn't make much sense. The matter of fact here is that the Mojo has a massive flaw and problem and it's not easy to be fixed. Countless of people have complained about it and they're doing nothing to fix it, all they've done is deflect blame and claim the fault is with every player out there.


 
  
 I'm not sure what problems your experiencing.
  
 I haven't had any issues on ANY source. My laptop works perfectly even with DSD.


----------



## yoyorast10

careyprice31 said:


> I'm not sure what problems your experiencing.
> 
> I haven't had any issues on ANY source. My laptop works perfectly even with DSD.


 
  
 The first 0.5 second being skipped, and sometimes all songs having the first 0.5 seconds skipped. If you go to the mojo issues thread, the solution is to abandon your current media player and use Jriver. It's that bad.


----------



## CareyPrice31

yoyorast10 said:


> The first 0.5 second being skipped, and sometimes all songs having the first 0.5 seconds skipped. If you go to the mojo issues thread, the solution is to abandon your current media player and use Jriver. It's that bad.


 
  
 Really? Link?


----------



## jaibautista

naivesound said:


> Idk about the Cl, but mojo is definitely altered sound depending on what device feeds it... Idk if your cl responds the same to source


 
  
 From experience, the CL Duet adds a bit of warmth when paired with my DX90. The Mojo, on the other hand, just amplifies everything but doesn't add anything; it remains "true to the source" but I feel as if everything sounds larger, more dynamic, more refined.
  
  


xtr4 said:


> I have the CLAS/ALORXMK3-B stack prior to owning the Mojo and I find that the CLAS DAC, while great in its own right, it's performance isn't up to the level of Mojo in terms of accuracy and fluidity of the music.


 
  
 Thank you very much for the feedback! Since I haven't had the opportunity to own a full CL stack prior to getting the Mojo, I was thinking that I might be missing anything with the Mojo. I didn't get the CL Solo since there's no way for me to pair the DX90 and the CL Solo. Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## inthere

yoyorast10 said:


> The first 0.5 second being skipped, and sometimes all songs having the first 0.5 seconds skipped. If you go to the mojo issues thread, the solution is to abandon your current media player and use Jriver. It's that bad.


 
  
  The 1st .5 or maybe even longer is being skipped on every song on my iPhone 6S Plus, I thought it was just me............is it just random iPhones or are all similarly affected?
  
  I guess I can tolerate it because the Mojo sounds so gooooooood but damn, it does get kind of annoying. Is there no fix coming in the near future?


----------



## CareyPrice31

inthere said:


> The 1st .5 or maybe even longer is being skipped on every song on my iPhone 6S Plus, I thought it was just me............is it just random iPhones or are all similarly affected?
> 
> I guess I can tolerate it because the Mojo sounds so gooooooood but damn, it does get kind of annoying. Is there no fix coming in the near future?


 
  
 I don't have this issue with my iPhone.


----------



## chesterchan

Iphone 6 here, don't have this problem either


----------



## xtr4

Gasp! There's a glitch in the Matrix. Some head-fiers are living half a second behind in time when they hook into the Mojo 

Quick John and Rob, hide. Agent Smith will be coming for you. 

Jokes aside, can those who have issues detail it those who don't have issues: connection type, iOS version, player, file type?


----------



## AudioBear

I don't have this issue on an iPhone 6s plus using the Onkyo HF app.  There's a pause between each track and I get the whole first note.


----------



## x RELIC x

yoyorast10 said:


> Won't change the fact that it's not really the same thing and Android works out of the box, that analogy didn't make much sense. The matter of fact here is that the Mojo has a massive flaw and problem and it's not easy to be fixed. Countless of people have complained about it and they're doing nothing to fix it, all they've done is deflect blame and claim the fault is with every player out there.




Oh boy.... Chord made a choice. They decided to avoid pops on sampling rate changes (which I hear with FiiO DAPs for example), so Chord added a 0.5 second delay on sampling rate changes. Apparently some computer software stops playback between songs and the Mojo sees this as a change, or a new start. I don't think it's that they 'don't care' but they've made their choice. You don't agree with it and that's fine, but it's not really a flaw or apathy as you say, just a different approach from what you want.

Edit: You should read my signature as I think it's very appropriate for your situation


----------



## MacedonianHero

chesterchan said:


> Iphone 6 here, don't have this problem either :confused_face_2:




Me too. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## inthere

yoyorast10 said:


> Is that why I had someone agree with me and another user confirming having the same problem? I don't see any fight here in the thread, just someone being rustled that I said I'm returning the device. Your post is unnecessary.


 
  
  I have the same problem and I want to fight you, lol. You're definitely antagonistic, please draw a deep breath and let's get this problem sorted, if you get banned that's one less voice for the struggle.
  


audiobear said:


> I don't have this issue on an iPhone 6s plus using the Onkyo HF app.  There's a pause between each track and I get the whole first note.


 
  
  Do you have the problem using iTunes though?


----------



## yoyorast10

x relic x said:


> Oh boy.... Chord made a choice. They decided to avoid pops on sampling rate changes (which I hear with FiiO DAPs for example), so Chord added a 0.5 second delay on sampling rate changes. Apparently some computer software stops playback between songs and the Mojo sees this as a change, or a new start. I don't think it's that they 'don't care' but they've made their choice. You don't agree with it and that's fine, but it's not really a flaw or apathy as you say, just a different approach from what you want.


 
  
 Sadly, I've used Musicbee for longer than a year and I'm not going to beg the author to include a silence dsp option, or abandon Musicbee. I really liked the sound but returning it is the only option, and just go for something else.


----------



## thecrow

marat sar said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not defective. Background is black as the night, everything is in order. I just prefer the wider stereo image and more bottom weight I get with Cayin C5 added. I don't think it's _horrible, _the amp section. It's just not noticeably better than, say, the amp section of an ak 100ii (balanced). Not my cup of tea.


Owning the c5 and having heard the mojo, I hear ya!

For my set up I liked the detail of the mojo but the lack of separation lost me. I haven't read much of that view on this thread though. I bought a Sony pha3 instead even though I tried wanting the mojo. 

Using the c5 with the mojo, how much detail/clarity lose to gain extra soundstage? And how is the overall sound with the two together?


----------



## x RELIC x

yoyorast10 said:


> Sadly, I've used Musicbee for longer than a year and I'm not going to beg the author to include a silence dsp option, or abandon Musicbee. I really liked the sound but returning it is the only option, and just go for something else.




Sure, if that makes you happy then I'm happy for you. As I edited my post above, my signature applies in this situation to a T. You obviously prefer the convenience of your player over the SQ of the Mojo. Good luck.


----------



## jaibautista

The 0.5-second gap only happens to my Chord Mojo when I press the fast forward button in my DX90. But when I let the song finish, nothing happens. The "pop" when pressing the fast forward button doesn't happen at all (or maybe I just don't pick it up) when my Mojo is connected to my Lake People G109A.


----------



## inthere

x relic x said:


> Oh boy.... Chord made a choice. They decided to avoid pops on sampling rate changes (which I hear with FiiO DAPs for example), so Chord added a 0.5 second delay on sampling rate changes. Apparently some computer software stops playback between songs and the Mojo sees this as a change, or a new start. I don't think it's that they 'don't care' but they've made their choice. You don't agree with it and that's fine, but it's not really a flaw or apathy as you say, just a different approach from what you want.
> 
> Edit: You should read my signature as I think it's very appropriate for your situation


 
  
 So now I understand, I don't exactly agree with the wisdom of that decision as I'd much rather hear a pop (which I've never heard on my Fiio X3 and X5) than miss that critical 1st couple of notes............
  
  So there's no fix on the way because it was a conscious decision. 
  
 I have a couple of things confusing me though. The 0.5 sec delay kicks in ONLY when there's a sample rate change correct? So the reason for me experiencing the delay after almost every song is because my sample rates are constantly changing, which is entirely possible because I'm in the music business and I've remastered a lot of my favorite songs. So I'll have to remaster every song again and make sure it's all at the same sample rate? Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, that's a lot of work.


----------



## xtr4

inthere said:


> So now I understand, I don't exactly agree with the wisdom of that decision as I'd much rather hear a pop (which I've never heard on my Fiio X3 and X5) than miss that critical 1st couple of notes............
> 
> So there's no fix on the way because it was a conscious decision.
> 
> I have a couple of things confusing me though. The 0.5 sec delay kicks in ONLY when there's a sample rate change correct? So the reason for me experiencing the delay after almost every song is because my sample rates are constantly changing, which is entirely possible because I'm in the music business and I've remastered a lot of my favorite songs. So I'll have to remaster every song again and make sure it's all at the same sample rate? Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, that's a lot of work.



Not necessarily due to sample rate change as some other users have experienced it across all their Redbook songs for example. As Relic mentioned, it could be due to the player pausing between tracks which to the Mojo "looks" like a sample rate change and thus the pause. Introducing a delay on the player side helps alleviate this issue but the solution isn't elegant as some users have pointed out but it's up to the individual.


----------



## GreenBow

@yoyorast10 I definitely have empathy with you on this. I don't see that you are trolling. You'll have to decide if it is fully dealbreaking for you, and return it if so.
  
 Neither do I accept the argument that you have the choice of pops and bangs. Or the Chord way and mute a second. Simply because there are other DACS that do neither, so there is a third choice.
  
 It needs a wider perspective though I think. For purely listening to music DACs that don't do any muting or pops, has to be the preferred method. What they do with a change in sampling rate, is pause playback and then start when hardware syncronisation is complete. It takes about a second. They don't see any issue with playing consecutive tracks or manually skipping tracks. Perfect to me.
  
 However how would that work if you fired up a PC game? Could it mean that audio would be a second out of sync, if you had to wait for hardware sync? It could only happen when you were listening to HD-audio, and then swithced to audio at 44.1KHz in a game. I have no idea how it would all work. I think a DAC working that way would catch up at any pause in audio.
  
 Up to you then. I only offered up my ideas because I have been thinking about it. I think your case is worse though because you are losing a second on every track.
  
 If you want to think of other free music players that do ASIO and WASAPI, I came across Winamp, AIMP3, and Winyl. You will have to see if they insert silence at the start of the album. I do not know if they will cause your Mojo to mutes the start of every track. I have not looked at them. I am still in JRiver trial.
  
 It's all relevant though because if you have to buy JRiver, it pushes up the cost of having a Mojo. I think I need to buy a shielded USB cable too. Already JRiver and USB cable means potentially £100 on top of the Mojo. When I consider that I had a flawless Meridian Explorer with none of the above issues, I really do wonder. (Sound quality aside.) The principle is that if you need to spend £400 or £500 pounds, it should be right. (How many CD players would sell at this price if they did this?)
  
 In my opinion, Chord have advertised it as Windows compatible. Therefor I think it should work flawlessly with the majority if music players, but it doesn't. However I have to repeat, what issues could happen if it paused for hardware syncing. I have never played HD-audio and then fired up a PC game so I don't know. Let alone done it where I coud see if the audio was a second out of sync.
  
 Additionally be aware that if you can configure Foobar, the Mojo will work perfectly, and it's free.
  
 Up to you, but good luck whatever you decide! Thank you for re-raising the issue as other newcomers can evaluate based on more and wider balanced opinions.


----------



## AudioBear

inthere said:


> I have the same problem and I want to fight you, lol. You're definitely antagonistic, please draw a deep breath and let's get this problem sorted, if you get banned that's one less voice for the struggle.
> 
> 
> Do you have the problem using iTunes though?


 

 I never use iTunes. Not very fond of the program which as far as I can see does nothing but intrusively try to sell products.  I will however give it a try this weekend and report back if I here what you are hearing.  If it helps get this thread back to problem solving and information sharing we should all try iTunes to see if that's the problem.  It also helps to know what music is being played and how it's being played (eg playlists of tracks from different albums, albums, mp3s, alas, etc--bit depth and sample rate too).


----------



## Christer

electrical64 said:


> My personal thoughts on the Chord Mojo
> First off I,m 51 so I no longer have the hearing of a barn owl . I've had the mojo for a week and use my wonderful hd650s. The build is extremely good as are the volume controls. Connection to my iPhone 6 was perfect , also my iMac and a monitor audio asb2 soundbar , which by the way is fabulous as soundbars go.
> The thing is I have to be honest with myself and admit that I am really struggling to hear much of an improvement in sound quality when compared to my iPhone . The mojo has a slightly bigger soundstage to my ears , and maybe? a touch , and do mean a touch more detail ----? Maybe.
> I've spent hours on end switching back and fourth , and as for the higher bit rates and sampling Hz I can't hear a blind bit of difference.
> ...


 

 As has been pointed out by some here I think it REALLY matters what kind of music you are listening to if you want to hear any real differences between  say an iPhone and Mojo or Hugo or any other really good DAC.
 When I first auditoned Mojo yesterday the first thing I heard was Mojo connected to some kind of mobile phone, I don't know which, and the music playing was according to the guy who handed me the HD 800S headphones was  a track by Lou Reed. To my ears it sounded absolutely terrible with lots and I mean LOTS of inherent distortion from the recording itself.
 But when I connected Mojo to my Macbook pro laptop and played acoustic music at different resolutions ranging from pcm 24/44.1 to DXD and DSD 64 and 128 I was absolutely baffled that the black little thing next to my laptop was capable of delivering things  very close to how I have heard some of those works both live and as "raw playback" mic-feed and edited final product.
 You really need to listen to simply recorded acoustic music to appreciate the advantages both Hugo and now Mojo it seems have over the "chip off the shelf" competition imo.
 I will need to compare the two under more controlled conditions with absolute level set and  in a dead quiet environment. But one thing is absolutley sure, if you know how acoustic instruments like violins, brass, woodwinds and piano sound live you owe it to yourself to audition both Hugo and Mojo as far as portable DACs go.
 If it hadn't been for the really irritating little headphone jack which caused some problems on Mojo with the HD800S from Sennheiser, and the fact that it refused to play some of my DSD tracks I think I would have bought a Mojo already yesterday. It was really that good. And I already own  a Hugo since two years.
 My first impressions of comparing the two were that Hugo seems to take a step back and include more of the acoustic venue, while  Mojo moves a couple of rows closer and sounds a bit drier and warmer.
 Not necessarily a bad thing with some recordings.


----------



## tmarshl

Having owned an AK240, an Onkyo HA-2 and a Chord Hugo in trying to assemble an optimal mobile rig, I recently made the decision to sell all three of these and try the Chord Mojo with my iPhone 6 (128 GB).  The reasons were for the best sound quality I could obtain at the best price in a very portable and convenient stack.  I must say, that I am VERY happy with the iPhone 6 > Chord Mojo > JH13 Pro ciems.  I think that it offers (for my ears) the best combination of SQ and portability that I have seen.  These components work so well in concert that I use them constantly when I travel.  I guess that is the best testimonial - I use it a LOT.
  
 My home rig is MBP + Roon/Tidal > Exasound e20 > Blue Hawaii SE > STAX SR009, and I have received loads of pleasure from its outstanding performance.   It sets a high bar for a mobile rig which the Mojo has gone a long way towards meeting.
  
 My source material on both rigs is more and more coming from Tidal Hifi.  I am looking forward to Tidal's streaming Meridian's MQA in the near future having heard great things about it from those who have auditioned the format.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> Oh boy.... Chord made a choice. They decided to avoid pops on sampling rate changes (which I hear with FiiO DAPs for example), so Chord added a 0.5 second delay on sampling rate changes. Apparently some computer software stops playback between songs and the Mojo sees this as a change, or a new start. I don't think it's that they 'don't care' but they've made their choice. You don't agree with it and that's fine, but it's not really a flaw or apathy as you say, just a different approach from what you want.
> 
> Edit: You should read my signature as I think it's very appropriate for your situation


 
 Agree with you there m8. Also... perhaps people should get back into the habit of listening to an ALBUM. Like in the olden days. It's quite refreshing. If you let the tracks play sequentially there's no gap! I think we got a bit too used to everything being on tap, on demand, too quick to change channels


----------



## salla45

electrical64 said:


> My personal thoughts on the Chord Mojo
> First off I,m 51 so I no longer have the hearing of a barn owl . I've had the mojo for a week and use my wonderful hd650s. The build is extremely good as are the volume controls. Connection to my iPhone 6 was perfect , also my iMac and a monitor audio asb2 soundbar , which by the way is fabulous as soundbars go.
> The thing is I have to be honest with myself and admit that I am really struggling to hear much of an improvement in sound quality when compared to my iPhone . The mojo has a slightly bigger soundstage to my ears , and maybe? a touch , and do mean a touch more detail ----? Maybe.
> I've spent hours on end switching back and fourth , and as for the higher bit rates and sampling Hz I can't hear a blind bit of difference.
> ...


 
 Right... first off, if you try and listen to the sound attribute's you will struggle. It kills the emotional connection dead. I find that it creeps up on me with the mojo. The music somehow sounds more alive. I'm more connected with it. It certainly sounds more 3d, to my ears however, than anything else I've heard and has the uncanny ability to unravel dense mixes so they make sense. It's like "oh, so THAT's what they were trying to do!" , or "THAT's why this is so highly rated" keeps coming into my mind when I'm listening to complex and critically acclaimed jazz or rock which I've never really "got" before. Personally I would recommend that you stop trying to define specifics of sound quality which make the mojo differ from other stuff and let the music into your soul. I know that sounds cheesy, but I can't say it in a different way.
  
 2nd off, you may want to try some different, more revealing headphones, the HD650's are renowned to be a little muddy even against the HD600's which I have. Personally I use K3003 AKGs and Beyerdynamic T1's and they are both excellent and streets ahead of the HD600's in terms of ability in all areas especially definition and general clarity. 
  
 But, anyhow... the main thing is to forget a bit about the specifics of the sound and let the music back in.
  
 Sincerely hope this helps!
  
 PS... I am 47 and certainly am also on the downward slope as regards hearing


----------



## analogmusic

I just compared my Hugo to a hi-end DAC which uses a 24 bit DAC the PCM Burr-Brown 1704.
  
 For me personally it is no contest, the Hugo trounces that DAC.
  
 Differences, the other DAC sounded mechanical, like a digital source, treble is brighter, but with less detail. It also sounded dry. 
  
 The Hugo sounded musical, analog like like my Vinyl, and most of all enjoyable
  
 As for Iphone vs Hugo, yes initially sounded good to me also, but after a while the treble detail started the ear fatigue.
  
 There is no getting around it, the Hugo and Mojo are really so much better than the cheap DAC chips.
  
 With the Hugo I get lost in the music, and that it what this is all about.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

analogmusic said:


> I just compared my Hugo to a hi-end DAC which uses a 24 bit DAC the PCM Burr-Brown 1704.
> 
> For me personally it is no contest, the Hugo trounces that DAC.
> 
> ...


 

 How high end is that DAC?


----------



## analogmusic

I don't like to talk about companies, but you can safely assume that (outside of the FGPA Chord DAC) it is one of the well regarded DAC in the world
  
 Rob Watts is really correct about not using off the shelf DAC chips. I am even more convinced now after doing this test.
  
 Now some could say there isn't a night and day difference, but to me there is. My friend who owns that DAC says there isn't that much difference to him, but to me that DAC sounds mechanical and digital while sounding superficially brighter, and the Hugo sounds musical and analog like to me.
  
 I can easily see a situation where some people could mistake the superficial brightness in the other DAC to sound better, but they would be wrong.
  
 My name here is analog music, and I love Vinyl, and the Hugo has allowed me to wishing that I could listen to all my music on Vinyl as nowadays it is just too expensive, and not readily available.
  
 Beside Hugo + Tidal = musical heaven.


----------



## stevemiddie

analogmusic said:


> I don't like to talk about companies, but you can safely assume that (outside of the FGPA Chord DAC) it is one of the well regarded DAC in the world
> 
> Rob Watts is really correct about not using off the shelf DAC chips.
> 
> Now some could say there isn't a night and day difference, but to me there is. My friend who owns that DAC says there isn't that much difference to him, but to me that DAC sounds mechanical and digital while sounding superficially brighter, and the Hugo sounds musical and analog like to me.


 
  
 I believe that Naim use the PCM 1704 in some of their superb CD players.


----------



## analogmusic

I own a Naim DAC V1, and that is quite a nice DAC that does not use the PCM 1704.
  
 I do like that DAC, and as it has multiple COAX and Optical inputs, I find is very useful for my A/V rig
  
 And it is a musical DAC !


----------



## analogmusic

I may have to take back some of my words, the other DAC probably needed some time to warm up, and now sounds quite good to me.
  
 Funny how a little warm up changes the sound completely.


----------



## Ra97oR

Happy to report back using a "slightly" more expensive Audioquest Forest 0.75m optical cable works with 192kHz very well. Zero stutter or glitches.
  
 I much prefer this setup compared to using USB on my PC setup. While any sound improvement can be disgraded as placebo but the ability to bypass the 0.5sec mute and the buggy ASIO driver is a huge real advantage.
 With optical, I no longer have to miss mail alerts or the need to trick the system by leaving a music player on pause. No sound is missed, even in music playback with ASIO. 0.5sec mute is only present when switching sample rate, unlike over USB where it mutes whenever you skip a song even with the same sample rate.


----------



## Marat Sar

thecrow said:


> Using the c5 with the mojo, how much detail/clarity lose to gain extra soundstage? And how is the overall sound with the two together?


 
  
 I would say there is no detail/clarity loss. The c5 soundstage layers instruments further away from each other and with more headpspace between them the effect actually adds to observability. The detail is at the absolute maximum my years can discern. With the Laylas the sound together is extremely 3d and extremely detailed. I have trouble even imagining a better sound, but ergonomics-wise - it's untransportable. Especially with the c5-s quirky (bad) volume pot.


----------



## dryvadeum

Anyone here using the mojo with HD650s? I got to briefly hear the combo the other day and it sounded really laid back and smooth - the kind of sound I'm looking for. Just want to make sure the mojo can sufficiently drive them before I buy them so would like to hear some experiences.


----------



## inthere

Using my Mojo with the C5 and iPad and there definitely seems to be a clarity loss with my Ether C's........things seem much clearer just coming directly from the Mojo.
  
 I love my C5 but Mojo is the cleaner sound.


----------



## 435279

dryvadeum said:


> Anyone here using the mojo with HD650s? I got to briefly hear the combo the other day and it sounded really laid back and smooth - the kind of sound I'm looking for. Just want to make sure the mojo can sufficiently drive them before I buy them so would like to hear some experiences.


 
  
 Yes that combo sounds exactly as you describe an excellent pairing for me anyway.
  
 My other high-end headphones, the OPPO PM-3 don't sound great with the Mojo to me. I prefer the sound of the PM-3's driven straight from my X5ii.


----------



## Starcruncher

dryvadeum said:


> Anyone here using the mojo with HD650s? I got to briefly hear the combo the other day and it sounded really laid back and smooth - the kind of sound I'm looking for. Just want to make sure the mojo can sufficiently drive them before I buy them so would like to hear some experiences.


 
  
  


steveoliver said:


> Yes that combo sounds exactly as you describe an excellent pairing for me anyway.
> 
> My other high-end headphones, the OPPO PM-3 don't sound great with the Mojo to me. I prefer the sound of the PM-3's driven straight from my X5ii.


 
 Interesting. My mileage definitely varies. I have the HD600's and do not find the Mojo to be a good match. The power is definitely there, but for some reason, the headphones sound thin and underwhelming. The PM-3's, on the other hand, sound fantastic to me. Very full and detailed. My main setup for the PM-3's for this is all FLAC files, iPhone>Onkyo>Mojo. For the 600's it's coming from my Macbook Pro>Audirvana>Mojo.
  
 To each their own, of course. But on a transatlantic flight, seemingly full of wailing children, the Mojo and PM-3 pairing has earned some serious savior points.


----------



## KT66

I find the HD600 to have great synergy with the Mojo.
HD600 only sounds thin if the amp is underpowered, something that the Mojo is not, or the music is poorly mastered in the first place.


----------



## inthere

My Ether C's sound sensational with Mojo, I bought it 5 minutes after hearing the pairing at Headroom London. The Mojo also sounds awesome with my EL-8C, my Audioquest Nighthawk, my Oppo PM-1, my HE-500, and my TH600. In fact, I have yet to find any headphone that sounds bad with the Mojo.
  
  Give me time though, I have 40+ headphones. Cover me, I'm going in..........


----------



## waynes world

inthere said:


> My Ether C's sound sensational with Mojo, I bought it 5 minutes after hearing the pairing at Headroom London. The Mojo also sounds awesome with my EL-8C, my Audioquest Nighthawk, my Oppo PM-1, my HE-500, and my TH600. In fact, I have yet to find any headphone that sounds bad with the Mojo.
> 
> Give me time though, I have 40+ headphones. Cover me, I'm going in..........




Something tells me you're gonna make it back out alive (and with a big smile on your face)!


----------



## electrical64

As a desktop amp/dac used mini tosh link from iMac 
Tha result was a vast improvement as you would expect. As the headphone out on my 2012 iMac is pathetic. Line out to my system was a great improvement in detail , but a bit thin/ lacking in bass.
But I purchased the mojo to use with my phone .
Paid for onlkyo hd and loaded various samples,
but I can't hear any improvement above 44hz which I believe is standard cd.? I think the sound engineer makes a far greater difference to the end product than rubbish dressed up in high res crap.
3 of us have carried out blind tests with the mojo and phone set as near as possible to the same volume and the results were inconclusive. 
Yes I can turn up the volume on the mojo and it drives my hd650s to quite astonishing levels without a trace of distortion. Reminds me of my old Naim - Linn setup
Yes I agree about possible can upgrade in the future but I'm more than happy with 650s for now
I think if Apple upped the Amp output then sales of external amp/ dacs would crash.


----------



## GreenBow

ra97or said:


> Happy to report back using a "slightly" more expensive Audioquest Forest 0.75m optical cable works with 192kHz very well. Zero stutter or glitches.
> 
> I much prefer this setup compared to using USB on my PC setup. While any sound improvement can be disgraded as placebo but the ability to bypass the 0.5sec mute and the buggy ASIO driver is a huge real advantage.
> With optical, I no longer have to miss mail alerts or the need to trick the system by leaving a music player on pause. No sound is missed, even in music playback with ASIO. 0.5sec mute is only present when switching sample rate, unlike over USB where it mutes whenever you skip a song even with the same sample rate.


 
  
 Do you mean use optical connection to PC? That cures all.
  
 If so I am confused by the clocking. 'I think', according to Chord the Mojo does iso-asynchronous clocking on USB. I am not sure what happens accross the optical connection. I am sure I read that somehow the other Mojo digital inputs are somehow asynchronous.
  
 Just worried because the general idea on DACs in general says use asynchronous. Generally to avoid other optical connections because they are not clocked by the DAC.


----------



## NaiveSound

So this 


Better quality of sound with Mojo with dx80 
Than this cable?


----------



## steffi

Is there any consensus that Mojo gets the most out of Layla's over Ak380 + AK AMP?


----------



## miko64

yoyorast10 said:


> Won't change the fact that it's not really the same thing and Android works out of the box, that analogy didn't make much sense. The matter of fact here is that the Mojo has a massive flaw and problem and it's not easy to be fixed. Countless of people have complained about it and they're doing nothing to fix it, all they've done is deflect blame and claim the fault is with every player out there.




both hugo and mojo work perfectly well w linux - tested with debian , voyage linux and ubunto. I dont get what you are complaining about. btw running mpd on a headerless linux is a very nice way to use hugo or mojo. pls let me know if I can help


----------



## Ra97oR

greenbow said:


> ra97or said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to report back using a "slightly" more expensive Audioquest Forest 0.75m optical cable works with 192kHz very well. Zero stutter or glitches.
> ...


 
 With optical, it cured the 0.5 sec mute without sampling rate changes and the crash prone ASIO drivers, yes. But 0.5sec mute on sample rate change is still present as intended to stop pops.
  
 It seems to sounds ever so slightly warmer with less edged treble but I could be imagining things here. I believe Rob Watts also prefers optical connection over USB. It's either getting slightly more jitter with optical or a whole lots more RF and electrical noise through USB and all the related problems with the PC USB driver at this moment.


----------



## vapman

ASIO is picky and easy to mess up. Even changing sample rates can make it freak out. I would recommend WASAPI or DirectSound unless you are having stuttering issues.


----------



## uzi2

ra97or said:


> With optical, it cured the 0.5 sec mute without sampling rate changes and the crash prone ASIO drivers, yes. But 0.5sec mute on sample rate change is still present as intended to stop pops.
> 
> It seems to sounds ever so slightly warmer with less edged treble but I could be imagining things here. I believe Rob Watts also prefers optical connection over USB. It's either getting slightly more jitter with optical or a whole lots more RF and electrical noise through USB and all the related problems with the PC USB driver at this moment.


 

Here is a link to Rob's post on the subject


----------



## GreenBow

ra97or said:


> With optical, it cured the 0.5 sec mute without sampling rate changes and the crash prone ASIO drivers, yes. But 0.5sec mute on sample rate change is still present as intended to stop pops.
> 
> It seems to sounds ever so slightly warmer with less edged treble but I could be imagining things here. I believe Rob Watts also prefers optical connection over USB. It's either getting slightly more jitter with optical or a whole lots more RF and electrical noise through USB and all the related problems with the PC USB driver at this moment.


 
  
 I think I do vaguely remember Rob Watts saying preference for optical. Also I recall Rob being adamant that all inputs sound identical. Then some Mojo users having preference for some inputs, and saying other inputs are clearly worse.
  
 Thank you for the heads-up on the optical curing muting on same sampling rate sources.


----------



## masterpfa

tmarshl said:


> My source material on both rigs is more and more coming from Tidal Hifi.  I am looking forward to Tidal's streaming Meridian's MQA in the near future having heard great things about it from those who have auditioned the format.


 
 I had a listened recently to Meridian DAC playing MQA files at an event and I am impressed, this was not a scientific test at all but 'Smile' on face with tracks I already knew were enough to prickle my interest. Can't wait for Tidal and Onkyo et al to feature these. Bonus is on non MQA devices it plays as 44-48Khz files at 24Bit
  


salla45 said:


> Agree with you there m8. Also... perhaps people should get back into the habit of listening to an ALBUM. Like in the olden days. It's quite refreshing. If you let the tracks play sequentially there's no gap! I think we got a bit too used to everything being on tap, on demand, too quick to change channels


 
 At the end of the day the real test are the sound your hear from your own ears and not the opinions or findings of others.
  


vapman said:


> ASIO is picky and easy to mess up. Even changing sample rates can make it freak out. I would recommend WASAPI or DirectSound unless you are having stuttering issues.


 
 Hence why I have my Mojo connected to my phone and access all my files via my network when at home, JRiver and the need for drivers etc were most annoying also my aging laptop with failing USB ports is also not helping.


----------



## jarnopp

greenbow said:


> Do you mean use optical connection to PC? That cures all.
> 
> If so I am confused by the clocking. 'I think', according to Chord the Mojo does iso-asynchronous clocking on USB. I am not sure what happens accross the optical connection. I am sure I read that somehow the other Mojo digital inputs are somehow asynchronous.
> 
> Just worried because the general idea on DACs in general says use asynchronous. Generally to avoid other optical connections because they are not clocked by the DAC.




I believe the optical connection is re-clocked, per Rob's post here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/3495#post_12044746


----------



## Ike1985

All you guys having trouble with the delay(I have no trouble), need to set the software buffer. Seems like I remember the manual/Rob saying that you can set the buffer in software to take care of this, I know I can do it in Jriver. I use Onkyo, bandcamp, YouTube, Jriver, Vic and tune-in and I experience none of these problems.


----------



## Townyj

Has anyone had stuttering issues using their mojo with a phone? I had a fair few lastnight when using the Onkyo HF player through my Note 4. I was browsing the internet via Wifi and listening.


----------



## Ra97oR

townyj said:


> Has anyone had stuttering issues using their mojo with a phone? I had a fair few lastnight when using the Onkyo HF player through my Note 4. I was browsing the internet via Wifi and listening.


 

 Try out different options if you are using UAPP. Options like "Force 1 packet per transfer" and tweaking the buffer size can totally fix any stuttering or popping.
  
 If you are using the stock shipped with player, try getting UAPP, it is highly recommended.


----------



## Angular Mo

I am surprised to read the Cayin C5 is such a worthy amplifier for our Mojo; seems it give a lot of value for its modest (USD 170) upper entry-level price.

once I add another box to the Mojo, I am biased toward desktop units, rather than portables. Imagine the mess of cables while commuting on a train; phone, Dac, and amp.

how do folks discern the distinction between the amp in the Mojo versus dedicated amps? Is it merely using the line-out and using different amps..... when I read about soundstage, instrument separation, those seems to me to be attributes of a DAC, whereas headroom, scaling are amp attributes.


----------



## shuto77

Is anyone stacking a Mojo with a Galaxy S4?

Any issues? 

How does it stack? 

I'm considering the Mojo as an upgrade to my Oppo HA-2.

Has anyone paired a Mojo with the Alpha Primes? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rechtkid

Whats the best source for mojo? Idevice->micro usb->mojo or DAP(ibasso dx90/ak100/cayin)->coax optical->mojo, 
Im currently using the idevice but willing to change to DAP if its worth it.


----------



## NaiveSound

rechtkid said:


> Whats the best source for mojo? Idevice->micro usb->mojo or DAP(ibasso dx90/ak100/cayin)->coax optical->mojo,
> Im currently using the idevice but willing to change to DAP if its worth it.




I tried iPhone6 to mojo, and iPhone 6s to mojo and they were inferior to note 5 to mojo,


----------



## yacobx

naivesound said:


> rechtkid said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the best source for mojo? Idevice->micro usb->mojo or DAP(ibasso dx90/ak100/cayin)->coax optical->mojo,
> ...




Y?


----------



## shuto77

rechtkid said:


> Whats the best source for mojo? Idevice->micro usb->mojo or DAP(ibasso dx90/ak100/cayin)->coax optical->mojo,
> Im currently using the idevice but willing to change to DAP if its worth it.




I think your terminology is confusing people. The Mojo is both a source and an amp. DACs are considered sources. Your phone/tablet/computer/dap/etc. Is just a transport - a vehicle - that holds your files, at least from an audio signal perspective.

Now, whether some phones are better transports than others? I'll defer to people who have A/B tested.


----------



## NaiveSound

yacobx said:


> Y?




Sound was not as punchy, not as clear and imagined lacked slightly, still sounds good but in comparison to note 5 the are clearly inferior. 
I use dx80 to mojo (also inferior to (note 5 to mojo)) but I use this set up due to portability and no notifications, interference from radio ect. But note 5 proved to be be the best source for what I've tried for feeding the Mojo, there are definetly better sources than note 5. 

I have a 6s for personal use stand note 5 for My business uses, I'm familiar with both devices


----------



## shuto77

naivesound said:


> Sound was not as punchy, not as clear and imagined lacked slightly, still sounds good but in comparison to note 5 the are clearly inferior.
> I use dx80 to mojo (also inferior to (note 5 to mojo)) but I use this set up due to portability and no notifications, interference from radio ect. But note 5 proved to be be the best source for what I've tried for feeding the Mojo, there are definetly better sources than note 5.
> 
> I have a 6s for personal use stand note 5 for My business uses, I'm familiar with both devices




That's interesting and not something I'd considered. 

If the Mojo (or any other usb dac) bypasses the phone's audio, what explains the difference? Voltage from the phone's battery perhaps? 

I have a Galaxy S4 as my Android transport. Can you compare that one? I can say it's better than an HTC One M8 because it always works, and doesn't pick up interference. I didn't realize there were other factors at play.


----------



## xtr4

angular mo said:


> I am surprised to read the Cayin C5 is such a worthy amplifier for our Mojo; seems it give a lot of value for its modest (USD 170) upper entry-level price.
> 
> once I add another box to the Mojo, I am biased toward desktop units, rather than portables. Imagine the mess of cables while commuting on a train; phone, Dac, and amp.
> 
> how do folks discern the distinction between the amp in the Mojo versus dedicated amps? Is it merely using the line-out and using different amps..... when I read about soundstage, instrument separation, those seems to me to be attributes of a DAC, whereas headroom, scaling are amp attributes.



As have been mentioned before, adding the amp after the Mojo into the chain actually serves to "colour" the sound to a certain sound preference e.g. warm, dark. Also, depending on listening levels, some users have found that the amp adds more volume.
With regards to the perceived soundstage, Rob has mentioned before that the improved details actually serves to "shrink" the perceived soundstage because the brain is picking up more details. 
Personally I find the musicality to be more important to me than soundstage. Soundstaging can also be "improved" with headphones/earphones/speakers down the chain but you can't change the musicality of the source with those. Garbage in, garbage out. Which is why decent headgear + great source will always beat great headgear + decent source, IMHO.


----------



## shuto77

xtr4 said:


> As have been mentioned before, adding the amp after the Mojo into the chain actually serves to "colour" the sound to a certain sound preference e.g. warm, dark. Also, depending on listening levels, some users have found that the amp adds more volume.
> With regards to the perceived soundstage, Rob has mentioned before that the improved details actually serves to "shrink" the perceived soundstage because the brain is picking up more details.
> Personally I find the musicality to be more important to me than soundstage. Soundstaging can also be "improved" with headphones/earphones/speakers down the chain but you can't change the musicality of the source with those. Garbage in, garbage out. Which is why decent headgear + great source will always beat great headgear + decent source, IMHO.




This was very informative. I actually have a Cayin C5 on the way. I can see how it sounds with my Oppo, but it sounds like an especially good match with the Mojo. 

I'm sure either configuration will sound good. 

Neither configuration will be portable anymore. 

But, either setup will be flexible, and that's always a good thing.


----------



## NaiveSound

shuto77 said:


> That's interesting and not something I'd considered.
> 
> If the Mojo (or any other usb dac) bypasses the phone's audio, what explains the difference? Voltage from the phone's battery perhaps?
> 
> I have a Galaxy S4 as my Android transport. Can you compare that one? I can say it's better than an HTC One M8 because it always works, and doesn't pick up interference. I didn't realize there were other factors at play.




I haven't tried s4, but I didn't the s5 (iPhone beat s5) however v10 beat note 5 (forgot to mention)


----------



## lextek

I've had my Mojo for some time and still thrilled with it. Lately I've been using with Roon from the Mac Mini, using Bottlehead Crack as a headphone amp or a tube buffer/pre feeding a solid state amp in the 2 channel speaker set up. Then grab it at night plug the iPhone in with some IEMs. I really can't find anything to fault with this little box.


----------



## NaiveSound

lextek said:


> I've had my Mojo for some time and still thrilled with it. Lately I've been using with Roon from the Mac Mini, using Bottlehead Crack as a headphone amp or a tube buffer/pre feeding a solid state amp in the 2 channel speaker set up. Then grab it at night plug the iPhone in with some IEMs. I really can't find anything to fault with this little box.




I think it'd awsome, I wish it had a little more separation, or layering, but thst may be because my se846 are sub par in the iem category?


----------



## tkteo

come on! enjoy the music rather than the equipment!


----------



## lextek

Never heard 846 called subpar. The Mojo sounds great with everything I've used it with.


----------



## lextek

naivesound said:


> I think it'd awsome, I wish it had a little more separation, or layering, but thst may be because my se846 are sub par in the iem category?







tkteo said:


> come on! enjoy the music rather than the equipment!


i am. The music never sounded better.


----------



## Deftone

electrical64 said:


> Well my hearing was sure good enough to appreciate the difference when I recently changed from Akg 550s to the HD650s. I think the akg 550 is an audio bargain , but just to bright for me.
> *I think I'm going delve into the mysterious world of valves , warts and all.
> Or maybe I could just use the EQ on my phone *


 
  
 Dont EQ, Tubes are magical i still miss them now


----------



## Townyj

ra97or said:


> Try out different options if you are using UAPP. Options like "Force 1 packet per transfer" and tweaking the buffer size can totally fix any stuttering or popping.
> 
> If you are using the stock shipped with player, try getting UAPP, it is highly recommended.




I just bought UAPP to give it a go. Purchased the Onkyo HF key and now i most probably wont need it. Damn. Ahh well  fingers crossed UAPP goes swell.


----------



## Skyyyeman

NaiveSound, you say above "I wish it (the SE846) had a little more separation, or layering, but thst may be because my se846 are sub par in the iem category?
  
 Sorry to say it but you must've already posted a dozen times about your SE846, wondering whether they were sub par and that they weren't "exciting" or dynamic enough-- and numerous members were more than generous in trying to help you with advice on the matter, including discussion about sources, suggesting trying other IEMs and maybe even headphones because it seemed that no IEM would do it for you. Then you subsequently posted that you really liked the SE846 because you tried other IEMs and the SE846 was better than all of them.
  
 Now here you are again wondering if the SE846 is "sub par". Are you expecting members to be generous again in providing yet additional input on this repetitive subject?


----------



## NaiveSound

skyyyeman said:


> NaiveSound, you say above "I wish it (the SE846) had a little more separation, or layering, but thst may be because my se846 are sub par in the iem category?
> 
> Sorry to say it but you must've already posted a dozen times about your SE846, wondering whether they were sub par and that they weren't "exciting" or dynamic enough-- and numerous members were more than generous in trying to help you with advice on the matter, including discussion about sources, suggesting trying other IEMs and maybe even headphones because it seemed that no IEM would do it for you. Then you subsequently posted that you really liked the SE846 because you tried other IEMs and the SE846 was better than all of them.
> 
> Now here you are again wondering if the SE846 is "sub par". Are you expecting members to be generous again in providing yet additional input on this repetitive subject?




No, just wishing the Mojo had slightly. More layering, I just ate haven't been wowed, there are days I pretend I'm happy with my rig, but I'm never wowed, never have been impressed, and I've tried other iems with mojo and while mojo made them sound better, most weren't better than se846 in my ears, maybe I just need to accept, I got what I got, it's enjoyable but nothing special.


Sry to have annoyed you guys, it wasn't my goal, u guys enjoy the weekend


----------



## shuto77

naivesound said:


> No, just wishing the Mojo had slightly. More layering, I just ate haven't been wowed, there are days I pretend I'm happy with my rig, but I'm never wowed, never have been impressed, and I've tried other iems with mojo and while mojo made them sound better, most weren't better than se846 in my ears, maybe I just need to accept, I got what I got, it's enjoyable but nothing special.
> 
> 
> Sry to have annoyed you guys, it wasn't my goal, u guys enjoy the weekend




I'm curious about your impressions. 

Many people feel the Shure SE846 is the best universal iem you can but under $1000.

Also, many feel the Mojo is the best portable Dac/amp combo under $1000.

I'm new to the hifi world; my gear to this point has been mid-fi.

With that said, I'm curious what your issues with the Se846 and Mojo are. 

I appreciate someone who isn't afraid to go against the grain. At the same time, I don't believe in criticizing products that are the best in their price class.


----------



## NaiveSound

shuto77 said:


> I'm curious about your impressions.
> 
> Many people feel the Shure SE846 is the best universal iem you can but under $1000.
> 
> ...




To me mojo is amazing, no complains, it makes everything sound just awsome, I wish it had just more layering but thst may be me being an idiot. 

The se846 just doesn't not wow me (any audio equipment has yet to do that for me) thr mojo is definitely the thing thst made me smile, the se846 are great for vocals, but I feel the treble is lacking on extention (clarity is top notch, but extention is lackong) anyways... It's just not a ***wow this is crazy awsome, I never expected things to sound this amazing***.... I'm new to. Hifi too, just a few months since I started wondering away from my apple earbuds, definetly enjoying my music much more, expecially since I got the Mojo (by far the best choice I made so far in audio) but just not wowed, not impressed and very happy with what I have.. It's just lacking anything special... 
Expecially after all the research and hours on here and of course the $... I just feel shorthanded 
So far in my audio quest.... The Mojo and chatting with you guys here on head fi has been the best decisions in audio I've made. 
The se846 are great (For fit, and vocals, and mids in general) and just overall, they are great, but I was wanting more, so I tried others and was left disappointed, some. Other iems have things that they excel in but lack in other areas, I found se846 to be a good all a rounder but a master of none


Now I'm tweaking a few things like changing my L17 cable to a normal coax to Toslink cable from. Dx80 to mojo (I'm hoping it will. Get the best out of mojo) and will soon be looking to replace the stock cables of the se846 maybe I can squeeze more performance out, but I don't expect anything massive


----------



## Townyj

naivesound said:


> To me mojo is amazing, no complains, it makes everything sound just awsome, I wish it had just more layering but thst may be me being an idiot.
> 
> The se846 just doesn't not wow me (any audio equipment has yet to do that for me) thr mojo is definitely the thing thst made me smile, the se846 are great for vocals, but I feel the treble is lacking on extention (clarity is top notch, but extention is lackong) anyways... It's just not a ***wow this is crazy awsome, I never expected things to sound this amazing***.... I'm new to. Hifi too, just a few months since I started wondering away from my apple earbuds, definetly enjoying my music much more, expecially since I got the Mojo (by far the best choice I made so far in audio) but just not wowed, not impressed and very happy with what I have.. It's just lacking anything special...
> Expecially after all the research and hours on here and of course the $... I just feel shorthanded
> ...




Dude just remember not to get sucked in to hard. Chasing that last 5% is ridiculous. You can spend so much money on this hobby, but in the end its all about the music. Try to enjoy it and not over analyze. It will steal your soul. Seriously.


----------



## audionewbi

I posted this in hugo thread I thought I post it here as well:
  
A discussion topic that hopefully members can direct me to the possible answer. Do you guys think certain DAC chip plays PCM files better than DSD files, despite them supporting both format natively? I ask this as I sense calyx M deals with DXD file better than DSD.

The way I test it is using 2L nordic test files available free online. I feel DXD is able to maintain the 'organic' sound of DSD while keeping the higher frequency more vibrant and less harsh, which to me DSD can sound harsh at time.

Chord hugo is different, it seem to be immune to whether playing 16/44.1, DXD, DSD it all sounds the same, at least to me and that is not a bad thing. Honestly even lossy files sound darn good.

Using XiVero GmbH I am testing their XiSRC file, worth every cent in my opinion. The ISP feature alone worth the purchase. I am really enjoying all this new findings. While I cant say I hear the different when using HUGO but with my other players, like calyx M, I can hear a different which is pleasing to my ears.
  
 
  
*Do different DAC chips have a preferred format? *


----------



## betula

naivesound said:


> To me mojo is amazing, no complains, it makes everything sound just awsome, I wish it had just more layering but thst may be me being an idiot.
> 
> The se846 just doesn't not wow me (any audio equipment has yet to do that for me) thr mojo is definitely the thing thst made me smile, the se846 are great for vocals, but I feel the treble is lacking on extention (clarity is top notch, but extention is lackong) anyways... It's just not a ***wow this is crazy awsome, I never expected things to sound this amazing***.... I'm new to. Hifi too, just a few months since I started wondering away from my apple earbuds, definetly enjoying my music much more, expecially since I got the Mojo (by far the best choice I made so far in audio) but just not wowed, not impressed and very happy with what I have.. It's just lacking anything special...
> Expecially after all the research and hours on here and of course the $... I just feel shorthanded
> ...


 

  Mate, I start to think you have got some other problem in life, perhaps depression. You complain a lot on head-fi forums. In DX80 thread you expressed your negative opinion about the DAP at least a dozen times (as a result 2-3 people banned you), and it has turned out, you still use DX80 as a portable option.
 Mojo and SE846 is a great IEM pairing. If you do not like it, you might want to move on to full sized cans to try something different as changing cables and transports won't bring you that huge difference in sound which your comments imply you are after.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I don't know what you mean by "wow" factor. If you feel like you are missing something, you must have heard a reference setup that have wowed you before and that you are comparing to. What was the setup if you can remember? If not, it might just be imagination you have made up. 4K resolution didn't wow me over 1440P, but it did put a smile on my face. You must have an objective comparison or else it's just fantasy my man!


----------



## thecrow

naivesound said:


> No, just wishing the Mojo had slightly. More layering, I just ate haven't been wowed, there are days I pretend I'm happy with my rig, but I'm never wowed, never have been impressed, and I've tried other iems with mojo and while mojo made them sound better, most weren't better than se846 in my ears, maybe I just need to accept, I got what I got, it's enjoyable but nothing special.
> 
> 
> Sry to have annoyed you guys, it wasn't my goal, u guys enjoy the weekend





townyj said:


> Dude just remember not to get sucked in to hard. Chasing that last 5% is ridiculous. You can spend so much money on this hobby, but in the end its all about the music. Try to enjoy it and not over analyze. It will steal your soul. Seriously.



May I say I agree with a number of you here and somewhere in the middle there's some common ground. 

NaiveSound I don't disagree with the way you've described the mojo and the compromises you have to make with it - just like we do with all gear that's around, I feel it's the closest best fit you should go to (that includes budget) just as townyj, I think, is kind of saying. 

I tried wanting the mojo on two different demo occasions in the last 10 days, after all there's a lot of live for it here within these 11246 posts. But like you to it didn't wow me enough. I loved some elements, like some of the detail, but for my preferences and my setup I was wanting more separation. 


Let me insert this little story/gag in here that sums up my view if the mojo and its following :

"*Whilst a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car phone rang. Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, "Herman, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on the freeway. Please be careful!"*

"*Hell," said Herman, "It's not just one car. It's hundreds of them!"*

Ahhhhh.....I love that gag. 

Good news is you want have a problem selling your mojo at a pretty good price - very good news, at a minimal loss. 

So perhaps it's time to move on and look again what might work with the gear you have or with the gear you may want move to after selling what you have. 

Either way I thinks it's time to move on and look for that wow factor that grabs you personally. 

Good luck


----------



## HeavenMore

Hi, anyone here can share synergy between Mojo and Fitear tg334 / mh334?


----------



## rechtkid

shuto77 said:


> I think your terminology is confusing people. The Mojo is both a source and an amp. DACs are considered sources. Your phone/tablet/computer/dap/etc. Is just a transp085811339306ort - a vehicle - that holds your files, at least from an audio signal perspective.
> 
> Now, whether some phones are better transports than others? I'll defer to people who have A/B tested.




Yes, sorry for that confused,, i mean phones and dap as transport, which is better? Coz the connection is between usb and toslink/coax


----------



## Townyj

Ok ive had a revelation... listening to Foxes with UAPP from my Note 4. This is ridiculous! Wow! Im going to need a side by side comparison with my Concero HP.


----------



## hellfire8888

ok who hated their mojo? sell to me ..problem solve


----------



## shigzeo

heavenmore said:


> Hi, anyone here can share synergy between Mojo and Fitear tg334 / mh334?


 

 There are only two times where synergy really matters:
  
 1. the source, DAC, or amp uses valves, and has high levels of distortion. (This goes for certain NOS DACs as well.)
 2. you're not looking for the best possible sound, but for a certain sound.

 If it's the first, it won't matter: Mojo is solid state. If the second, Mojo won't matter as it is 100% capable with every IEM on the planet, and in many metrics, is the best or 2nd best performing DAC/amp out there. So, for it to have or not have synergy with an earphone would mean that the product you're looking for has worse objective sound quality. In which case, I can suggest about a hundred DACs/amps with more or better synergy. Synergy with earphones depends on only three things: personal preferences (which have nothing at all to do with objective sound quality), sufficiently low enough output impedance, high current. It can fail the last two and still have synergy for you, but that synergy is predicated on BAD sound quality. 

 Mojo plays perfectly well with TG334 and MH334. But it plays perfectly well with all earphones. Again, if you want worse SQ, just ask. The options are myriad.


----------



## BigAund

Can anyone recommend a cheap cable I can use with my ak120, I'm in the UK and there doesn't seem to be a lot about that is short enough to use on the move. I will be ordering the sysconcept one but I need something I can get hold of quickly in the UK to tide me over. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ra97oR

heavenmore said:


> Hi, anyone here can share synergy between Mojo and Fitear tg334 / mh334?


 
 I have MH334 and it sounds lovely with the Mojo. Brings out the treble nicely without being edgy, not the widest soundstage but have good depth and focus.


----------



## tmarshl

naivesound said:


> I think it'd awsome, I wish it had a little more separation, or layering, but thst may be because my se846 are sub par in the iem category?


 

 Perhaps that is the case with your se486s .  I don't find that problem with my JH13s


----------



## tf10charged

naivesound said:


> To me mojo is amazing, no complains, it makes everything sound just awsome, I wish it had just *more layering* but thst may be me being an idiot.
> 
> The se846 just doesn't not wow me (any audio equipment has yet to do that for me) thr mojo is definitely the thing thst made me smile, the se846 are great for vocals, but I feel the treble is lacking on extention (clarity is top notch, but extention is lackong) anyways... It's just not a ***wow this is crazy awsome, I never expected things to sound this amazing***.... I'm new to.


 
 is this possible? i mean, have you tried se846 on other sources that provided more layering? or is it the song problem? mojo cant create something that is not there.
  
 but i am not saying mojo is the last word in dac, perhaps you can try hugo/hugo tt/ dave to see if you can get the layering.
  
 by the way, which song/track are you comparing? at which part?


----------



## Angular Mo

AirPlay from iOS device to Mojo?

Anyone have experience with an AirPlay receiver with toslink output to the Mojo? Could be airport express, Apple TV v1, or maybe a dedicated regime Iver such as the sound mate or the AirPlay emblem kit?

I am considering wireless from my iphone or iPad to the Mojo.


----------



## Antihippy

Chord is supposedly making a bluetooth module for the mojo.


----------



## Angular Mo

In the interim, I am inquiring as to people's experience with Apple's wireless system known as AirPlay.


----------



## tkteo

shigzeo said:


> There are only two times where synergy really matters:
> 
> 1. the source, DAC, or amp uses valves, and has high levels of distortion. (This goes for certain NOS DACs as well.)
> 2. you're not looking for the best possible sound, but for a certain sound.


 
  
 +100
  
 rest of the post quoted edited to not belabour the points made, but I totally agree. Mojo pairs well because it does not distort the way each earphone or headphone has been tuned. If you want a different sound, go for earphones that you know are acknowledged to have those differing characteristics.


----------



## NaiveSound

tf10charged said:


> is this possible? i mean, have you tried se846 on other sources that provided more layering? or is it the song problem? mojo cant create something that is not there.
> 
> but i am not saying mojo is the last word in dac, perhaps you can try hugo/hugo tt/ dave to see if you can get the layering.
> 
> by the way, which song/track are you comparing? at which part?




It's just overall not a particular track of master, like I said I'm happy with my choice in Mojo, I just feel the problem is the iems 

To another post 
(dx80 had been a horrible dap for me, it got much better lately with custom firmware) 

Thank you all for your replies, I appreciate


----------



## HeavenMore

shigzeo said:


> There are only two times where synergy really matters:
> 
> 1. the source, DAC, or amp uses valves, and has high levels of distortion. (This goes for certain NOS DACs as well.)
> 2. you're not looking for the best possible sound, but for a certain sound.
> ...


 
 shigzeo, thanks for the explaination. That is help a lot!


----------



## HeavenMore

ra97or said:


> I have MH334 and it sounds lovely with the Mojo. Brings out the treble nicely without being edgy, not the widest soundstage but have good depth and focus.


 
 "Brings out the treble nicely without being edgy", this is what i am looking for.
 My Mojo should come in couple days, i believe it won't let me down.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks a lot for your help , Ra97oR!


----------



## Skyyyeman

naivesound said:


> No, just wishing the Mojo had slightly. More layering, I just ate haven't been wowed, there are days I pretend I'm happy with my rig, but I'm never wowed, never have been impressed, and I've tried other iems with mojo and while mojo made them sound better, most weren't better than se846 in my ears, maybe I just need to accept, I got what I got, it's enjoyable but nothing special.
> 
> 
> Sry to have annoyed you guys, it wasn't my goal, u guys enjoy the weekend


 
 NaiveSound, if you are, as you put it, looking for more "wow" factor v. the SE846, I think the answer for you is to go to headphones instead of an IEM.  Headphones will give you more of a big sound on the outside of your head, enveloping you in the sound, especially with bass, more akin to what full size speakers provide. And a good headphone with solid bass should "wow" you plenty.


----------



## Mimouille

Guys let us stop polluting the Mojo thread with NaiveSound's quest for something he doesn't Know exists.

As I told him before, his disappointment is unrelated to the Mojo, no portable source will satisfy him with the 846.

The 846 is not the best if you want an airy, spacious and layered soundstage. The 846 is good for bass quality and engaging mids. If you want an airy spacious stage, check the Layla, Roxannes, or maybe the Tralucent iems, or maybe look at the 1964 Adel.

But please NaiveSound, stop polluting this thread already, it is hard enough following it as it is.


----------



## georgelai57

With Facebook, etc, one can block. If only ...


----------



## bikutoru

angular mo said:


> AirPlay from iOS device to Mojo?
> 
> Anyone have experience with an AirPlay receiver with toslink output to the Mojo? Could be airport express, Apple TV v1, or maybe a dedicated regime Iver such as the sound mate or the AirPlay emblem kit?
> 
> I am considering wireless from my iphone or iPad to the Mojo.


 

 Experiencing it every day after work and lots of hours on weekends!
  
 All AirPlay does delivers your source file or streaming from a mac/iDevice to a AppleTV, AirportExpress, that in its turn sends optical to Mojo and Mojo to your amp.
 If your source is good Mojo is just as good as your ears and brain.
 In my case I noticed that all of a sudden I can listen to music that never sounded good on speakers, but only on headphones. Mojo does that!
 I always enjoyed my system before Mojo, now it is just even more subtle. Another thing - that at night I can lower the volume to barely audible and still enjoy it, details are still there and presentation is impecable.
 Some people try to find Mojo's faults, saying we, that say it is really good are crazy. No Mojo is not perfect in terms of your preference to inputs, outputs, size, power, etc. etc. Nothing is perfect, but it is close to perfection when it comes to making good digital source sound like life music for that *I bow to its creators*.


----------



## NaiveSound

mimouille said:


> Guys let us stop polluting the Mojo thread with NaiveSound's quest for something he doesn't Know exists.
> 
> As I told him before, his disappointment is unrelated to the Mojo, no portable source will satisfy him with the 846.
> 
> ...




OK I understand, I'll. Stop, I apologize


----------



## Angular Mo

@bikutoru,
Thank you for sharing your experience, I have a few airport expresses and the original Apple TV...... I just have not yet bothered to connect my Mojo to one of them.

I wonder if this toslink-via-AirPlay would be superior to USB, since Mr Watts has suggested optical is preferred....

I bought a portable SoundMate M1 AirPlay receiver which I hope to power with a battery.


----------



## stevemiddie

mimouille said:


> Guys let us stop polluting the Mojo thread with NaiveSound's quest for something he doesn't Know exists.
> 
> As I told him before, his disappointment is unrelated to the Mojo, no portable source will satisfy him with the 846.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Agreed. Although I believe he already tried the Angie's (or the Roxanne's....I forget) and sent them back the same day.
  
 @ NaiveSound..........go with headphones coz I doubt any IEM is gonna satisfy you.


----------



## christrz

shigzeo said:


> There are only two times where synergy really matters:
> 
> 1. the source, DAC, or amp uses valves, and has high levels of distortion. (This goes for certain NOS DACs as well.)
> 2. you're not looking for the best possible sound, but for a certain sound.
> ...


 

 I believe that SQ is contributed both by the objective quality of sound, and subjective qualities of the sound (the preference of the user, the tonal characteristics of the dac, the width/depth of the stage, etc). And in that sense, synergy is - in my opinion - a very important part in the deriving satisfaction and enjoyment from the equipment and music! To say that something has good sound quality, but subjectively sounds bad doesn't really hold meaning for me. The 'best possible sound' is a combination of objective and subjective excellence. 
  
 Not trying to pick a fight here, but I would just like to point out that it cannot be said that just because the Mojo is objectively excellent, synergy does not matter in the quest for the best possible sound.


----------



## GreenBow

bikutoru said:


> Experiencing it every day after work and lots of hours on weekends!
> 
> All AirPlay does delivers your source file or streaming from a mac/iDevice to a AppleTV, AirportExpress, that in its turn sends optical to Mojo and Mojo to your amp.
> If your source is good Mojo is just as good as your ears and brain.
> ...


 
  
 That is absolutely a quality of the Mojo for me over my previous DAC the Meridian Explorer. The ME was great and with the right music and recording could be so emotive. However there was sometimes the temptation to want to nudge up the volume.


----------



## CareyPrice31

Is RF noise normal for Chord Mojo when using with a phone?


----------



## bikutoru

angular mo said:


> ..
> I wonder if this toslink-via-AirPlay would be superior to USB, since Mr Watts has suggested optical is preferred....


 
  
 If you can hear the difference between optical and USB or even care about it - I cannot really help here.
 There a plenty of people here with that and other cable 'expertise'
  
 I'm just too busy enjoying the Music


----------



## CareyPrice31

The Chord Mojo picks up RFI noise from a phone even when a foot away.

Is this normal - isn't the Mojo supposed to be a mobile product made for phones?

I even tried using a ferrit lightning cable.


----------



## Angular Mo

@bikutoru,
SQ is not the only criterion, though the most important, but the convenience of an untethered iPhone is useful to me. I also prefer to avoid plugging into the Lightning connector as it causes stress on the device.

I can listen to music and do a bunch of other things too.


----------



## bikutoru

careyprice31 said:


> Is RF noise normal for Chord Mojo when using with a phone?


 

 I do not believe RF noise can be considered normal with Mojo or anything else for that reason. For that I was called a troll! I still stand by my believe and just refuse to use anything with noise in the chain with any music playing at an acceptable loud volume set.
  
 I'd rather accept it is defective then that this is normal.
 Yes, all of my headphone equipment is noise free even with volume maxed out. My main system, if I max the volume and put my ear to my speakers, there is a trace of 'ambient' noise. Now a big BUT here - if I'd start any audio signal at that volume. Most likely it would blow out the speakers and most likely destroy something else in the house not just my eardrums.


----------



## bikutoru

angular mo said:


> @bikutoru,
> Not just SQ, but the convenience of an untethered iPhone is useful to me. I also prefer to avoid plugging into the Lightning connector as it causes stress on the device.


 

 exactly the reason I prefer optical whenever I can


----------



## CareyPrice31

bikutoru said:


> I do not believe RF noise can be considered normal with Mojo or anything else for that reason. For that I was called a troll! I still stand by my believe and just refuse to use anything with noise in the chain with any music playing at an acceptable loud volume set.
> 
> I'd rather accept it is defective then that this is normal.
> Yes, all of my headphone equipment is noise free even with volume maxed out. My main system, if I max the volume and put my ear to my speakers, there is a trace of 'ambient' noise. Now a big BUT here - if I'd start any audio signal at that volume. Most likely it would blow out the speakers and most likely destroy something else in the house not just my eardrums.




Read my post, don't just reply.

I'm referring to the RFI (radio frequency) noises an iPhone emits that the Mojo picks up. Chord acknowledges this to be an issue.

I don't have noise with other things. Just my iPhone because of its RFI.


----------



## CareyPrice31

bikutoru said:


> I do not believe RF noise can be considered normal with Mojo or anything else for that reason. For that I was called a troll! I still stand by my believe and just refuse to use anything with noise in the chain with any music playing at an acceptable loud volume set.
> 
> I'd rather accept it is defective then that this is normal.
> Yes, all of my headphone equipment is noise free even with volume maxed out. My main system, if I max the volume and put my ear to my speakers, there is a trace of 'ambient' noise. Now a big BUT here - if I'd start any audio signal at that volume. Most likely it would blow out the speakers and most likely destroy something else in the house not just my eardrums.


 
  
 Also: have you even tried using an iPhone connected via CCK or shorter lightning before claiming that their is no RF noise?
  
 Even Chord acknowledges this.


----------



## CareyPrice31

rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


 


 Can you explain to me why the Chord Mojo has such big problems with RF noises when used with an iPhone?
  
 Isn't this supposed to be a product made for "Mobile"?


----------



## bavinck

Oh man, there are some grumpy and abrasive people on this thread. Usually I find headfi friendly and happy, some of you guys are definitely not in that category.......


----------



## shuto77

townyj said:


> Dude just remember not to get sucked in to hard. Chasing that last 5% is ridiculous. You can spend so much money on this hobby, but in the end its all about the music. Try to enjoy it and not over analyze. It will steal your soul. Seriously.




+1!!!

This is great advice. 

Everyone needs to consider the laws of diminishing returns, and know something like the Mojo will bring you 80-90% there compared to a $10,000 system. 

A few months ago, the Oppo HA-2 hit that price/performance sweet spot. Now I'm trying to figure out if paying double is going to get me an extra 10% there. 

Most of you know this already, but I think it's always worth mentioning when someone has a categorically, undeniably, great setup, and is still unhappy.


----------



## shuto77

bavinck said:


> Oh man, there are some grumpy and abrasive people on this thread. Usually I find headfi friendly and happy, some of you guys are definitely not in that category.......




My good sir, it's always good to run into you. 

Please start posting your Mojo impressions, along with the headphones used. 

Every time you talk about good gear, it me want to buy it, lol.


----------



## bavinck

shuto77 said:


> My good sir, it's always good to run into you.
> 
> Please start posting your Mojo impressions, along with the headphones used.
> 
> Every time you talk about good gear, it me want to buy it, lol.




Well, first impression with 2 hrs listening is that it is much more dynamic than the m&m schiit stack with the dt880s. Like a lot more dynamic.


----------



## bavinck

Also, I have discovered that the mojo attracts toddlers. My 2 year old immediately noticed the bright lights and wanted to play with it lol.


----------



## Roscoeiii

bavinck said:


> Well, first impression with 2 hrs listening is that it is much more dynamic than the m&m schiit stack with the dt880s. Like a lot more dynamic.




Have heard that the Schiit is a bit more laid back compared to Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

roscoeiii said:


> Have heard that the Schiit is a bit more laid back compared to Mojo.




What does *laid back* mean in sound? I never understood. Is mojo considered laid back
?


----------



## Roscoeiii

Laid back or relaxed tends to suggest less dynamic punch and a less forward sound. Less in your face is another way to put it. This can also mean less fatiguing.


----------



## NaiveSound

roscoeiii said:


> Laid back or relaxed tends to suggest less dynamic punch and a less forward sound. Less in your face is another way to put it. This can also mean less fatiguing.



OK I appreciate it, it makes sense, I like my sound a little punchy and in your face, but also not fatiguing haha, mojo definitely *warmed* up my sound and I enjoy that, because it still stays very clear and detailed


----------



## martyn73

dryvadeum said:


> Anyone here using the mojo with HD650s? I got to briefly hear the combo the other day and it sounded really laid back and smooth - the kind of sound I'm looking for. Just want to make sure the mojo can sufficiently drive them before I buy them so would like to hear some experiences.


 
 It certainly can and I sold my M1-HPAP. Having said that, it has to work quite hard to drive the HD800S headphones which are a sibilant mess.


----------



## jarnopp

careyprice31 said:


> Is RF noise normal for Chord Mojo when using with a phone?




I think it depends on the reception you are getting at any moment (2g/3G) and the particulars of your placement. I have found it intrusive when using the CCK and short USB cable. So now I usually use a 1m USB cable with the CCK and keep the iPhone away from the mojo. No problems. Or airplane mode. I generally don't carry a stack when walking around, so my use is home or work. 

Also, just ordered a glass toslink cable. Started using the Apple TV to stream at home, and no issues there - sounds very enjoyable. Will see if the new glass cable sounds any different than the current plastic one.


----------



## CareyPrice31

jarnopp said:


> I think it depends on the reception you are getting at any moment (2g/3G) and the particulars of your placement. I have found it intrusive when using the CCK and short USB cable. So now I usually use a 1m USB cable with the CCK and keep the iPhone away from the mojo. No problems. Or airplane mode. I generally don't carry a stack when walking around, so my use is home or work.
> 
> Also, just ordered a glass toslink cable. Started using the Apple TV to stream at home, and no issues there - sounds very enjoyable. Will see if the new glass cable sounds any different than the current plastic one.


 
  
 I'm always on LTE - but in my house (near a window) so signal may not be the best.
  
 On airplane mode, the Mojo is dead silent. Same with my laptop and every other player except my iPhone 5.
  
 Did you experience the same if on stack (back of iPhone), with airplane mode off in terms of RF noises on Mojo?


----------



## spook76

careyprice31 said:


> Is RF noise normal for Chord Mojo when using with a phone?




In my experience, using almost any portable amplifier with a phone or any device stacked with cellular or wifi capability with cause intermittent radio frequency interference. If you want to eliminate it turn your phone or device into airplane mode, do not stack your amplifier on top or close to your device or buy a device that does not have cellular or wifi capabilities. 

Before you inquire, I have had RFI issues with ALO, Fiio and 3 different RSA portable amplifiers stacked on my DAP. My solution was an iPod Touch that is permanently in airplane mode.


----------



## CareyPrice31

spook76 said:


> In my experience, using almost any portable amplifier with a phone or any device with cellular or wifi capability with cause intermittent radio frequency interference. If you want to eliminate it either turn your phone or device into airplane mode or buy a device that does not have cellular or wifi capabilities.
> 
> Before you inquire, I have had RFI issues with ALO, Fiio and 3 different RSA portable amplifiers. My solution was an iPod Touch that is permanently in airplane mode.


 
  
 Appreciate your help.

 So can you confirm that you have RFI noises when using a stack of iPhone+Mojo?


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> The problem lies in the cables that we attach both input and output and the variations thereof. These act as Arials feeding directly into Mojo. A phones level RFI in close proximity to mojo is very severe and therefor this issue is not easily solved without compromising Mojos performance this is because when a phone looses signal it ramps up the transmitt levels dramatically and these can be on any number of frequencies. Some cables are adequately screened and with those there is unlikely to be a problem, but with unscreened types there may be. That is why we recomend that for critical listening and in environments where a signal is likely to be lost that you switch to airplane mode.


----------



## CareyPrice31

mython said:


>


 
  
 I tried using a shielded cable with same result, though?
  
 AND when using RWAK100 + Optical to Mojo as a stock, if that stack is near my iPhone (foot away), I hear RFI.


----------



## spook76

careyprice31 said:


> Appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> So can you confirm that you have RFI noises when using a stack of iPhone+Mojo?



Actually I just tested my iPod Touch 6th generation and iPhone 6s plus stacked on top of my Mojo. With the iPod turned on the wifi and backed it up to iCloud so it would be communicating to see if I could detect any interference. With my iPhone I engaged location services while listening to test. 

I have always assumed like all other portable amplifiers I have owned I would hear RFI interference. With both iDevices I do not hear any interference either when a song is playing or paused. WOW


----------



## bavinck

I out my note 3 right on top of my operating Mojo. Note 3 is very bad for interference, happens with all my portables. No interference with all emr types running from the note 3. I agree with the wow. Not sure why you guys are getting so much radio interference.


----------



## CareyPrice31

spook76 said:


> Actually I just tested my iPod Touch 6th generation and iPhone 6s plus stacked on top of my Mojo. With the iPod turned on the wifi and backed it up to iCloud so it would be communicating to see if I could detect any interference. With my iPhone I engaged location services while listening to test.
> 
> I have always assumed like all other portable amplifiers I have owned I would hear RFI interference. With both iDevices I do not hear any interference either when a song is playing or paused. WOW


 
  
  


bavinck said:


> I out my note 3 right on top of my operating Mojo. Note 3 is very bad for interference, happens with all my portables. No interference with all emr types running from the note 3. I agree with the wow. Not sure why you guys are getting so much radio interference.


 
  
 I bet you it has to do with location, carrier, and signal strength then.


----------



## Mython

careyprice31 said:


> I tried using a shielded cable with same result, though?
> 
> AND when using RWAK100 + Optical to Mojo as a stock, if that stack is near my iPhone (foot away), I hear RFI.


 
  
  
  
 Yes, a screened cable (or an optical cable, instead) will make RF interference _less likely_, but it's not absolutely bulletproof - if your iPhone is really belting-out a lot of RFI (I don't know the signal quality in your area), then that's more likely to cause problems that push the limits of even quite decent shielding. Having said that, it might be worth you applying a seperate choke to your existing (non-optical) cable, to see if that helps (they're very cheap), even though it's unlikely, if your phone is pumping out enough signal to interfere even when the AK + optical combo is in use.
  
  
 No one (not even John or Rob, from Chord) is denying that there are _some_ circumstances in which Mojo may experience RFI issues. It's unfortunate, but RFI is not something one can easily eliminate in _100%_ of usage scenarios.
  
  
  
  
 The majority of Mojo users either experience zero, or negligible RFI, or manage to find a comfortable compromise in terms of using well-shielded cables, switching their phone to airplane mode whenever near their Mojo, or managing to keep it sufficiently far away from their Mojo to prevent interference.
  
  
  
  
 If you find you really can't keep your iPhone away from your Mojo stack, then I respect that, and I concede that it might be a legitimate problem for you, that might prompt you to find an alternative DAC-Amp. Hopefully, that won't be the case, but if you find yourself in that small percentage of users, then no denials, and no hard feelings - perhaps something else may be a better fit for you, although please bear in mind that many competing products are also not 100% immune to RFI.   Unfortunately, life just isn't perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I hope you find a workable compromise


----------



## NaiveSound

Received this cable today, but it's not working between mojo and dx80... 

As you can see light is passing through adapter.. Mojo doesn't play anything... What could be wrong


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> Received this cable today, but it's not working between mojo and dx80...
> 
> As you can see light is passing through adapter.. Mojo doesn't play anything... What could be wrong





>





> I don't own the DX80 but is there a setting to select optical out?


----------



## NaiveSound

I don't think there is a setting for that


----------



## headmanPL

bavinck said:


> Also, I have discovered that the mojo attracts toddlers. My 2 year old immediately noticed the bright lights and wanted to play with it lol.



Mojo has two headphone ports. Buy your toddler some headphones so you can both enjoy the music


----------



## headmanPL

naivesound said:


> Received this cable today, but it's not working between mojo and dx80...
> 
> As you can see light is passing through adapter.. Mojo doesn't play anything... What could be wrong



Optical can be fussy. Just because you can see light, doesn't necessarily mean that the signal is pure. I have plenty of cables that can't transmit at higher data rates for 24 bit audio. 
To rule out cable problems, you'll need to find other devices to connect at each end to see if they work. If all is ok, you then need to rule out the dx80 and Mojo one by one.


----------



## bikutoru

careyprice31 said:


> Also: have you even tried using an iPhone connected via CCK or shorter lightning before claiming that their is no RF noise?
> 
> Even Chord acknowledges this.


 

 I have tried. I use CCK occasionally, with iPhone 6s, iPad mini 2nd generation and iPad Air.
  
 Just spent last 20 min trying to extract my own RF noise out of Mojo and iPhone, still nothing. Tried top, bottom all angles, with music playing and without.
  
 iPhone set to  - No airplane mode, connected to WIFI and AT&T network, CCK into this cable: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005B7EKPS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
  
 Tell me or show me what to try and I will try and report back.


----------



## CareyPrice31

bikutoru said:


> I have tried. I use CCK occasionally, with iPhone 6s, iPad mini 2nd generation and iPad Air.
> 
> Just spent last 20 min trying to extract my own RF noise out of Mojo and iPhone, still nothing. Tried top, bottom all angles, with music playing and without.
> 
> ...




What iPhone model are you using? LTE? How many signal bars? In a house?


----------



## bikutoru

careyprice31 said:


> What iPhone model are you using? LTE? How many signal bars? In a house?


 

 LTE - 2 bars, inside the house.
 Model: MKT42LL/A


----------



## x RELIC x

bikutoru said:


> I have tried. I use CCK occasionally, with iPhone 6s, iPad mini 2nd generation and iPad Air.
> 
> Just spent last 20 min trying to extract my own RF noise out of Mojo and iPhone, still nothing. Tried top, bottom all angles, with music playing and without.
> 
> ...




Turn off LTE or 3G... It'll be obvious. I didn't hear any RF/EMI unless I turned it to 2G/Edge.

I also did a test with the iPhone on 2G and when it was far enough away from the Mojo to not cause an issue then I moved the iPhone closer to the headphone cable (near my chin 3ft from the Mojo) and the noise became clear as it was closer to the headphone cable, but the same distance from the Mojo. In this case the headphone cable was an antennae receiving the RF/EMI. This with using optical input from an AK player.


----------



## CareyPrice31

x relic x said:


> Turn off LTE or 3G... It'll be obvious. I didn't hear any RF/EMI unless I turned it to 2G/Edge.
> 
> I also did a test with the iPhone on 2G and when it was far enough away from the Mojo to not cause an issue then I moved the iPhone closer to the headphone cable (near my chin 3ft from the Mojo) and the noise became clear as it was closer to the headphone cable, but the same distance from the Mojo. In this case the headphone cable was an antennae receiving the RF/EMI. This with using optical input from an AK player.




Weird - I have RF/EMI with LTE. I suppose it depends on radio frequencies too?


----------



## x RELIC x

careyprice31 said:


> Weird - I have RF/EMI with LTE. I suppose it depends on radio frequencies too?




There are many different variables. It's not a perfect world, especially when dealing with wireless transmission.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> In this case the headphone cable was an antennae receiving the RF/EMI. This with using optical input from an AK player.


 
  
  
 Good point.
  
 Might be worth trying a small ferrite choke at the plug end of the headphone cable, too!


----------



## NaiveSound

headmanpl said:


> Optical can be fussy. Just because you can see light, doesn't necessarily mean that the signal is pure. I have plenty of cables that can't transmit at higher data rates for 24 bit audio.
> To rule out cable problems, you'll need to find other devices to connect at each end to see if they work. If all is ok, you then need to rule out the dx80 and Mojo one by one.




It won't play mp3 or 16/44.1. No matter what, I wonder if my adapter is not deep enough to make a connection anyone have any experience with this adapter


----------



## CareyPrice31

mython said:


> Good point.
> 
> Might be worth trying a small ferrite choke at the plug end of the headphone cable, too!




Can you link me to where I'd get one in Canada?

Also how do I put in cable? Is it hard?


----------



## bikutoru

x relic x said:


> Turn off LTE or 3G... It'll be obvious. I didn't hear any RF/EMI unless I turned it to 2G/Edge.
> 
> I also did a test with the iPhone on 2G and when it was far enough away from the Mojo to not cause an issue then I moved the iPhone closer to the headphone cable (near my chin 3ft from the Mojo) and the noise became clear as it was closer to the headphone cable, but the same distance from the Mojo. In this case the headphone cable was an antennae receiving the RF/EMI. This with using optical input from an AK player.


 

 With LTE off I get 3 bars, still no RF/EMI. Tried switch WIFI on off, same with bluetooth, cellular, different combinations.
 Tried switching to the other headphone port, switching to a much longer USB cable without ferrite beads. Went putting Mojo and/or iPhone against wifi router, lamp, electrical outlet....
 Finally caught myself thinking - "What are you doing? Trying to catch what you do not want and shouldn't be there", it made me stop.  I'm sure it will show itself when I least expect it(now that I'm much more conscious of it), but nothing for now.


----------



## Mython

careyprice31 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Good point.
> ...


 
  
  
 You might have to hunt around to find one small enough to fit nice and snugly around your cable(s), but here's a link to get you started:
  
 http://www.ebay.ca/sch/i.html?_odkw=ferrite+choke&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xferrite+choke+emi.TRS0&_nkw=ferrite+choke+emi&_sacat=0
  
 If you buy the plastic clip-on type, they just clip around a cable, in a clam-shell fashion:


----------



## Townyj

I have found out why my Note 4/Mojo combo glitches and skips occasionally. It was happening with my BT in my car, the Note 4 processor speed drops off. So enabling my screen to stay on while playing seems to be the only fix to stop it skipping/glitching.


----------



## Pokersound

townyj said:


> I have found out why my Note 4/Mojo combo glitches and skips occasionally. It was happening with my BT in my car, the Note 4 processor speed drops off. So enabling my screen to stay on while playing seems to be the only fix to stop it skipping/glitching.


 
 I had the same problem with my S5.
  
 If you use UAPP be sure you have the 2.5.0 version and in sttings mark USB tweak 2 only.
  
 In my first try it didn't work then I reset mi phone and problem solved.
  
 Hope work with yours


----------



## x RELIC x

bikutoru said:


> With LTE off I get 3 bars, still no RF/EMI. Tried switch WIFI on off, same with bluetooth, cellular, different combinations.
> Tried switching to the other headphone port, switching to a much longer USB cable without ferrite beads. Went putting Mojo and/or iPhone against wifi router, lamp, electrical outlet....
> Finally caught myself thinking - "What are you doing? Trying to catch what you do not want and shouldn't be there", it made me stop.  I'm sure it will show itself when I least expect it(now that I'm much more conscious of it), but nothing for now.




Lol, 'what are you doing'? Haha.

Like I said, many variables and it seems you've got a good thing going so enjoy!


----------



## xtr4

naivesound said:


> Received this cable today, but it's not working between mojo and dx80...
> 
> As you can see light is passing through adapter.. Mojo doesn't play anything... What could be wrong



Naive, when you insert into the Mojo side, do you hear a click sound? If its not seated properly, you won't get a proper signal through.


----------



## Mython

bikutoru said:


> Finally caught myself thinking - "What are you doing? Trying to catch what you do not want and shouldn't be there", it made me stop.


 
  
_"The Devil makes work for idle hands!"_
  
 (but there's no law against it, so as long as you don't get caught doing it in public, you should be OK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## NaiveSound

xtr4 said:


> Naive, when you insert into the Mojo side, do you hear a click sound? If its not seated properly, you won't get a proper signal through.




Thank you sir, the adapter I have is horrible (and I can't find anything better online either, I have a cheap optical to toslink adapter and it's dimming the light, idk what to do. And I can't find a real optical to toslink cable that is 2.5 inches long and flexible so I can use as I do currently with my coax, 

I was able. To put the ALO cable in just to see how it sounded directly and it is an improvement over my coax... I really wish for a solution but I can't find a short cable (even if it'd as long as 6 or 8 inches) that is optical to toslink to get my dx80 to Feed mojo


----------



## xtr4

Naive, I'm using this cable at the moment.
http://www.lelong.com.my/uranus-toslink-to-3-5mm-mini-fiber-optical-cable-starspicker-I2449552B-2007-01-Sale-I.htm
It's not the most elegant solution but it's affordable for me. Length is around 10 to 15cm end to end (can be specified, I'm using 15cm to allow a bit of leeway on the cable) 
I would love to get the Sysconcept cable but including shipping, it'll cost me about 3 times as much.


----------



## NaiveSound

xtr4 said:


> Naive, I'm using this cable at the moment.
> http://www.lelong.com.my/uranus-toslink-to-3-5mm-mini-fiber-optical-cable-starspicker-I2449552B-2007-01-Sale-I.htm
> It's not the most elegant solution but it's affordable for me. Length is around 10 to 15cm end to end (can be specified, I'm using 15cm to allow a bit of leeway on the cable)
> I would love to get the Sysconcept cable but including shipping, it'll cost me about 3 times as much.




That actually looks great and nicer than system concept, I wish it has right angles tho, is that website safe to order?


----------



## bavinck

Musical details and enjoyment is very easy through the Mojo on much lower volumes than I am used to. How does it do that??


----------



## dryvadeum

bavinck said:


> Musical details and enjoyment is very easy through the Mojo on much lower volumes than I am used to. How does it do that??




I'd say it's due to the fantastic dynamic range cos I find exactly the same thing. Much better for your ears.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> Lol, 'what are you doing'? Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, many variables and it seems you've got a good thing going so enjoy!






@bikotori

Glad to see many members on this thread have gone to audiophille crazy lala - land and back. Ofcourse including myself.(Makes me feel like I'm not the "only one").


----------



## Townyj

Ive been using my mojo for maybe 3hrs all up and its onto the yellow battery indicator already. Well its kind of greenish/yellow. Ive read 8hrs is about normal for the battery.


----------



## shuto77

Has anyone done any extensive comparisions of the Mojo to the Oppo HA-2 or the Fiio X7? I have the Oppo, but I'm considering an uprade to the Mojo or the X7. 
  
 My search on "Oppo" didn't yield much in the way of head-to-head comparisons. The best I've heard is "Mojo is better." But how is it better, and in what ways? 
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## SearchOfSub

shuto77 said:


> Has anyone done any extensive comparisions of the Mojo to the Oppo HA-2 or the Fiio X7? I have the Oppo, but I'm considering an uprade to the Mojo or the X7.
> 
> My search on "Oppo" didn't yield much in the way of head-to-head comparisons. The best I've heard is "Mojo is better." But how is it better, and in what ways?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





There was a member who compared to oppo ha2 and reported mojo is head and shoulders above oppo.


----------



## shuto77

searchofsub said:


> There was a member who compared to oppo ha2 and reported mojo is head and shoulders above oppo.


 
  
 If I understand correctly, he essentially said, "Yes, the mojo is worth twice what the oppo costs," or something to that effect. I'm not denying that's true, but I found that comparison to be lacking in both detail and substance
  
 I'm not asking for a 2,000-word review, just four or five bullet points explaining the areas where the Mojo is better than the Oppo HA-2. I want to buy the Mojo, but I just need to know it's "better enough" from what I have, and not just different. 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## xtr4

naivesound said:


> That actually looks great and nicer than system concept, I wish it has right angles tho, is that website safe to order?




If you're not Malaysian, you can search for them in Facebook and message them direct. They are super friendly and helpful. 
Unfortunately those cable don't come in right angles which is why I said that the solution isn't as elegant looking.


----------



## NaiveSound

xtr4 said:


> If you're not Malaysian, you can search for them in Facebook and message them direct. They are super friendly and helpful.
> Unfortunately those cable don't come in right angles which is why I said that the solution isn't as elegant looking.




OK thank you, do you know anything about the sys concept cables for mojo, are those flexible?


----------



## JimBob85

I have been trying to use my Mojo as an "always on" solution between my PC and my desktop studio monitors. I have found that it switches off, not sure if its either because it is getting too hot or that the battery is too low. It is plugged in to a good quality power source. Is anyone else having this issue? Am I expecting too much to have it on all the time with a power source? This happens after less than half an hour of listening. I read somewhere else that one person was using mojo like a hifi component as a DAC between the source and his amplifiers also.


----------



## San Man

naivesound said:


> OK thank you, do you know anything about the sys concept cables for mojo, are those flexible?


 
 No


----------



## NaiveSound

I need a cable optical to toslink that will do the same thing as the silver looking cable in this picture, roughly the same size


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> OK thank you, do you know anything about the sys concept cables for mojo, are those flexible?




There are more than one option on the Sysconcept website. The reason you went with the adaptor is because you didn't want to pay for a Sysconcept cable. Just go to the website and look for TOSlink to mini optical 1300 strand cable.

Aaaaarg, here's the links......

*Sysconcept homepage:*

http://www.sysconcept.ca


*Examples of cables they make:*

http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html


*90° mini cable - $69 USD - READ THE PAGE AND FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS:*

http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=e372b4ql97bke5qlgsdj1dhkv2


*Short 'U' shaped optical cable - $43.50 USD plus $8 for the short version - READ THE PAGE AND FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS:*

http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=365


These are really good products IMO and you would have saved a whole bunch of time and they are very well priced. I hope you don't take this the wrong way but you initially look for a cheap solution (which we try to help with) and then aren't satisfied. Just contact Sysconcept and tell them what you want and be done with it. You may have to position the dx80 differently in your stack but they have great options..... Then again I'm batting 0 for 2 when I've recommended something to you - based on your feedback - so I'm not sure this will even help. Look at the example link I provided first to get an idea of what you can do.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> There are more than one option on the Sysconcept website. The reason you went with the adaptor is because you didn't want to pay for a Sysconcept cable. Just go to the website and look for TOSlink to mini optical 1300 strand cable.
> 
> Aaaaarg, here's the links......
> 
> ...




I appreciate you, I'm sorry I'm an idiot, I appreciate your hard work with the links and your time


----------



## Lieon

Went to audition the ALO Audio CDM yesterday (stock tubes), as I was looking for a tube amp. Least to say I still preferred the Mojo in the end. Auditioned at length with the HD800, Dharma, and Hifiman Edition X. In all cases I found the CDM too bright to my liking, bordering on sibilance in the treble region. Sub bass was also less impactful and somewhat sluggish. The CDM worked quite well with the HEX though, since the HEX sounded warmer compare to the other 2 headphones.


----------



## xtr4

lieon said:


> Went to audition the ALO Audio CDM yesterday (stock tubes), as I was looking for a tube amp. Least to say I still preferred the Mojo in the end. Auditioned at length with the HD800, Dharma, and Hifiman Edition X. In all cases I found the CDM too bright to my liking, bordering on sibilance in the treble region. Sub bass was also less impactful and somewhat sluggish. The CDM worked quite well with the HEX though, since the HEX sounded warmer compare to the other 2 headphones.




It's also a larger hand warmer than the Mojo


----------



## Mimouille

naivesound said:


> OK I understand, I'll. Stop, I apologize


 
 I don't want to be too harsh, because I guess I was just as anoying when I started off (and maybe now sometimes too). Maybe try asking for advice on the advice forum or by PM.


----------



## echoz

jimbob85 said:


> I have been trying to use my Mojo as an "always on" solution between my PC and my desktop studio monitors. I have found that it switches off, not sure if its either because it is getting too hot or that the battery is too low. It is plugged in to a good quality power source. Is anyone else having this issue? Am I expecting too much to have it on all the time with a power source? This happens after less than half an hour of listening. I read somewhere else that one person was using mojo like a hifi component as a DAC between the source and his amplifiers also.




Shouldn't happen. I use extensively from iMac-mojo-avr-speaker and the only time it switches off when the battery is dead. Don't think it's overheat as well because I charge and play at the same time for hours. Most of the time I play on line out by pressing 3 buttons together to turn ON.


----------



## Ra97oR

jimbob85 said:


> I have been trying to use my Mojo as an "always on" solution between my PC and my desktop studio monitors. I have found that it switches off, not sure if its either because it is getting too hot or that the battery is too low. It is plugged in to a good quality power source. Is anyone else having this issue? Am I expecting too much to have it on all the time with a power source? This happens after less than half an hour of listening. I read somewhere else that one person was using mojo like a hifi component as a DAC between the source and his amplifiers also.



I have zero problems running my Mojo as desktop dac with a Anker Powerport5 powering it.

With the Apple universal charger, sometimes it doesn't charge until you unplug the cable and plug it back in again. I had my Mojo ran dry with charge lead in due to that. Most likely the charger's issue but you can work around it by checking if the charge light is on white whenever you power it on. If the light is not white, you can always unplug it and plug it in again. 

Or in my case, using a different charger.


----------



## Rob Watts

naivesound said:


> What does *laid back* mean in sound? I never understood. Is mojo considered laid back
> ?


 
  


roscoeiii said:


> Laid back or relaxed tends to suggest less dynamic punch and a less forward sound. Less in your face is another way to put it. This can also mean less fatiguing.


 
  


naivesound said:


> OK I appreciate it, it makes sense, I like my sound a little punchy and in your face, but also not fatiguing haha, mojo definitely *warmed* up my sound and I enjoy that, because it still stays very clear and detailed


 
 I often think about this issue as yin-yang (dark-bright), and a good product has this in balance - but what the correct balance is does depend somewhat on taste!
  
 So yin - dark - is in technical terms, happens with zero noise floor modulation. Conventional DAC's have enormous levels of noise floor modulation. This means noise (bright hiss) pumps up and down with the music signal, and the brain can't separate a dark sounding instrument from the noise floor modulation - so smooth sounding instruments become bright. With Chord DAC's, including Mojo, there is no measurable noise floor modulation, so it innately sounds smooth and warm.
  
 But its possible to artificially give the _appearance_ of more yin by contouring the sound. For example, add a lot of second harmonic distortion, and it sounds thicker and darker - but its an illusion, as everything sounds soft. You can also add LF errors too, to give the _impression_ of more weight to the sound - adding electrolytic caps, or letting the ref circuitry amplitude modulate the output from the signal envelope. Indeed, a lot of designers rely on this, as they do not have the abilities (stuck with using chip DAC's) to solve noise floor modulation, so have to use tricks to balance the sound.
  
 On the yang side, natural brightness comes from two sides. First is transparency, and this resolves into detail resolution, and this is about how accurate the DAC/amp can resolve very small signals accurately. With my work on the reference DAC Dave, I discovered that there is no limit to how accurate the small signal needs to be - the smallest possible amplitude error is very audible, particularly in terms of sound-stage depth. Transparency is a complex issue, but comes down to two main issues - simplicity of the analogue section (each component degrades small signal linearity) and the performance of the noise shaper (before anybody says ladder DAC's these are awful for small signal linearity). Now Mojo has an extremely simple output stage - only one active stage and two resistors and two capacitors in the direct signal path, and this is done for transparency. On the noise shaper, it has 1000 times more resolution than conventional noise shapers, as the noise shaper runs at 104 MHz, not the usual 6 MHz of the best chip DAC's.
  
 The second part of yang is timing. Now digital audio is sampled data, but the original signal in the ADC is a continuous signal, and the job of the DAC is to convert the sampled signal into a continuous analogue signal with the timing of the original signal in the ADC perfectly preserved. Now I talk a lot about reconstituting timing, and have had requests to show the problem. So here is a simple illustration of the problem:
  

  

  

  
 Now this is a bit of a simplification - the burst signal is not bandwidth limited, but it serves to illustrate the problem of timing inaccuracies. Now how do these timing errors sound like? When the brain comes across timing errors, it can't deal with it - it can't make sense of the music. And when the brain can't process the signal, you then can't hear the transients. It is a bit like putting a picture out of focus, blurring the edges. What this does audibly is to make transients sound soft, and when one improves timing accuracies then the brain can perceive the starting and stopping of notes accurately - so things sound sharp and fast - more yang. Now what is curious about timing errors, is that there again is almost no limit to how small they need to be - before Dave, I used to think in terms of uS errors, now its definitely nS as being important - extremely small timing errors have a noticeable subjective musical impact. 
  
  
 Also it is very possible to use distortions to give impressions of good sound - use slew related noise floor modulation and you get the impression of good timing resolution - but its entirely false. The problem with using distortions like this, although it can sound superficially impressive - is that everything always sound the same. But the major problem with this approach is simply listening fatigue - I can listen to Mojo for 10 hours and still want more. It also illustrates the design nightmare of listening tests - is the sound quality "improvement" real or just more distortion or aberration? You have to be extremely careful on how one assesses sound quality.  
  
 So too conclude - Mojo can sound both rich and dark (immeasurable noise floor modulation) and very fast and dynamic (much lower timing errors) all at the same time. That's why we get so many different reactions to the sound of Mojo - some saying its rich and smooth, some saying its fast and dynamic - and the truth is both observations are correct.
  
 Rob


----------



## Rob Watts

bavinck said:


> Musical details and enjoyment is very easy through the Mojo on much lower volumes than I am used to. How does it do that??


 
 Don't ask, you will set me off on another 1000 word discourse!
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

rob watts said:


> Don't ask, you will set me off on *another 1000 word discourse*!
> 
> Rob




But this is always very informative, and quite frankly I find it extremely enjoyable!


----------



## JimBob85

echoz said:


> Shouldn't happen. I use extensively from iMac-mojo-avr-speaker and the only time it switches off when the battery is dead. Don't think it's overheat as well because I charge and play at the same time for hours. Most of the time I play on line out by pressing 3 buttons together to turn ON.


 
  
 This could be my issue, I have been running it as normal just powering on with the power button,  I didnt realise you could change it to line out only - this might be the reason it gets too hot and turns off.


----------



## tkteo

rob watts said:


> So too conclude - Mojo can sound both rich and dark (immeasurable noise floor modulation) and very fast and dynamic (much lower timing errors) all at the same time. That's why we get so many different reactions to the sound of Mojo - some saying its rich and smooth, some saying its fast and dynamic - and the truth is both observations are correct.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 +1
 And this is what I call a wonderful paradox that I experience with well-mastered music of different genres as decoded by Mojo.


----------



## headmanPL

jimbob85 said:


> I have been trying to use my Mojo as an "always on" solution between my PC and my desktop studio monitors. I have found that it switches off, not sure if its either because it is getting too hot or that the battery is too low. It is plugged in to a good quality power source. Is anyone else having this issue? Am I expecting too much to have it on all the time with a power source? This happens after less than half an hour of listening. I read somewhere else that one person was using mojo like a hifi component as a DAC between the source and his amplifiers also.



I would try another power supply. 
I use my Mojo when working at home from 8am to 6pm. It's powered by a Sony phone charger, the source is either my Z3 or laptop depending on whether I'm listening to Internet radio or music on my SD card. The Mojo sends the music to a Monitor Audio S200 (sounds WAY better than the S200's own DAC) via coax. Volume buttons both cyan (line out overwhelms the cable/S200). The Mojo is always warm, never hot, but it is winter. So far, it has never cut out.


----------



## bocosb

rob watts said:


> But the major problem with this approach is simply listening fatigue - I can listen to Mojo for 10 hours and still want more.


 
  
 Will this "listening fatigue free" quality remain after adding a separate headphone amp? I know my Bottlehead Crack in theory adds distorsions but i like the sound (at least with my actual low cost dac)


----------



## reihead

x relic x said:


> But this is always very informative, and quite frankly I find it extremely enjoyable!




Same here, really enjoyable reading
Amazing how sound can be perceived and the little details that may affect it.


----------



## Bourne Identity

Sorry to potentially change the course of the thread, I am enjoying reading a 100 or so pages of this very long thread of + 700 but still remain confused due to my ignorance concerning things of this nature. I am been viewing this part of the forum for 2 plus years and yes this is my first post, I don't normally post on these forums due to my lack of knowledge. 
  
 I am no audiophile but do appreciate music and would like to obtain the Chord Mojo. However, the problem lies with the device that would be best suited to pair it with, I know this can be down to personal choice and is very subjective. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I see little point in paying for a top DAP with an excellent DAC if I am using the Chord Mojo, just my opinion but I could be wrong.
  
 I would like a device that is
  
 1. Capable of 100gb plus, this can be internal or via external SD Cards.
 2. Ability to listen to internet radio via Wi-Fi and then when I want to listen to .flac music then I can plug it into the chord mojo.
 3. Budget will be up to £500 maybe more if justified. (Max £1000)
  
 I have considered the Pioneer new DAP and the IPod (Less so) and since I have a company phone, I can’t justify the cost of buying another phone when I get mine paid for. Albeit they provide us with the smallest on board storage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the company is strict on terms of use.
  
 I currently use a IPod 5.5 Classic 80GB HDD with white IPhone ear buds.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don’t have any IEM yet but will look into this in more detail as I work backwards so to speak.
  
 Any advice would be appreciated as I am new to all this terminology and technology.
  
 Thanks in advance.
  
 Shaun


----------



## bikutoru

rob watts said:


> Don't ask, you will set me off on another 1000 word discourse!
> 
> Rob


 

 If I wasn't reading these discourses of yours, I'd never be tempted to try Mojo in the first place. Please do tell!
  
 I'm sure there are quite a few of us who'd like to hear -


bavinck said:


> Musical details and enjoyment is very easy through the Mojo on much lower volumes than I am used to. How does it do that??


----------



## shuto77

bourne identity said:


> Sorry to potentially change the course of the thread, I am enjoying reading a 100 or so pages of this very long thread of + 700 but still remain confused due to my ignorance concerning things of this nature. I am been viewing this part of the forum for 2 plus years and yes this is my first post, I don't normally post on these forums due to my lack of knowledge.
> 
> I am no audiophile but do appreciate music and would like to obtain the Chord Mojo. However, the problem lies with the device that would be best suited to pair it with, I know this can be down to personal choice and is very subjective.
> 
> ...




You're right; pairing something like the Mojo with a top-of-the-line Dap isn't the best way to stretch your audio dollar. This is because neither daps or dac/amp combos generally ever have the power of a desktop system

Sometimes, thinking outside the box gets you better results. 

I am using a uses Samsung Galaxy S4 as my Android transport. It has a replaceable battery, and can accommodate a 200gb micro SD card. 
I paid about $115 for it on eBay last month. 

If you're married to Apple products you can try to pick up a newish iPod Touch with 128gb memory. 


Either device can work with the Mojo, you just have to consider your priorities and budget. 

So, if everyone is stacking, what are you stacking your Mojo to?


----------



## Ra97oR

Your cheapest option is to get a Chinese smartphone that have USB otg and a MicroSD card slot and use it as dap.

A decent one can be had for £100 odd.


----------



## shuto77

ra97or said:


> Your cheapest option is to get a Chinese smartphone that have USB otg and a MicroSD card slot and use it as dap.
> 
> A decent one can be had for £100 odd.




Yes, this is a good idea, but not all phones work well in OTG mode. 

My HTC One M8, one of the best phones of 2014, has many issues. 

My Samsung Galaxy S4 works like a charm, every time. 

So, yes, I agree with you about the smartphone, but you have to under how dodgy otg via Android can be.


----------



## uzi2

bourne identity said:


> I currently use a IPod 5.5 Classic 80GB HDD with white IPhone ear buds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would also suggest a second hand phone used without sim in aiplane mode as this will cover 1 and 2 well within 3, leaving most of your budget free to put something that sounds good in your ears.


----------



## Jethrosang

Wanna ask something. 
  
 I auditioned the Chord Mojo, and really could not fathom what I have heard. I have been relying the line out from my laptop for so long because I never had the opportunity to get a proper dac. Is it normal? I mean, it is certainly "clean", no hiss or nothing, but the music seems like it was played behind me. There is no any peaks or lows, a pure neutral dac (How it was done is a myth, I supposed, or buried under thousands of lines of code). So, I am just curious if there is something wrong with my ears, or it takes some time to warm up to the Mojo?
  
 I am using Noble PR, by the way. The most pleasant surprise from this mojo is the trebles are very well-controlled.


----------



## obileye obiyemi

Hi does anyone know if the OTG of the LG G4 and or the M9 work well with the Mojo ?    i am asking because i gather that the OTG on some phones dont work so well.    Thanks!!


----------



## wym2

jimbob85 said:


> This could be my issue, I have been running it as normal just powering on with the power button,  I didnt realise you could change it to line out only - this might be the reason it gets too hot and turns off.


 
  
 In my system I do not charge mojo during playback - I use the apple iPad charger when I do. I do not use the 3v line out - I use a 2v line out. If your using a MAC, you might check that it is not going into sleep mode- check to see what you have your power options set to. I try to change any setting that I think are not optimal for my system. As you can see from @echoz, he does it differently and his works just fine too. That’s why I suggest looking at your system config and/or SWare.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → MerrillAudio MA- 2P TRS → LC


----------



## shuto77

obileye obiyemi said:


> Hi does anyone know if the OTG of the LG G4 and or the M9 work well with the Mojo ?    i am asking because i gather that the OTG on some phones dont work so well.    Thanks!!




Check out the Android USB DAC thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7905#post_12337033

The G4 works well; the HTC One M8 and M7 both have issues.


----------



## bavinck

rob watts said:


> Don't ask, you will set me off on another 1000 word discourse!
> 
> Rob




Finally someone that knows what they are talking about and willing to teach. I LOVE your last post - super interesting. Can you please tell us how the Mojo is so good as low volumes? 

Also, any other daps out there you think compete with the Mojo?


----------



## bavinck

jethrosang said:


> Wanna ask something.
> 
> I auditioned the Chord Mojo, and really could not fathom what I have heard. I have been relying the line out from my laptop for so long because I never had the opportunity to get a proper dac. Is it normal? I mean, it is certainly "clean", no hiss or nothing, but the music seems like it was played behind me. There is no any peaks or lows, a pure neutral dac (How it was done is a myth, I supposed, or buried under thousands of lines of code). So, I am just curious if there is something wrong with my ears, or it takes some time to warm up to the Mojo?
> 
> I am using Noble PR, by the way. The most pleasant surprise from this mojo is the trebles are very well-controlled.




I noticed some of the music comes from behind me with the Mojo too. I think this is a proper 3d, holographic effect people talk about and a strength of the music. The Mojo puts me in the music, surrounded by it.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jethrosang said:


> Wanna ask something.
> 
> I auditioned the Chord Mojo, and really could not fathom what I have heard. I have been relying the line out from my laptop for so long because I never had the opportunity to get a proper dac. Is it normal? I mean, it is certainly "clean", no hiss or nothing, but the music seems like it was played behind me. There is no any peaks or lows, a pure neutral dac (How it was done is a myth, I supposed, or buried under thousands of lines of code). So, I am just curious if there is something wrong with my ears, or it takes some time to warm up to the Mojo?
> 
> I am using Noble PR, by the way. The most pleasant surprise from this mojo is the trebles are very well-controlled.


 this seems to me to sound like you are not making proper contact to the output connector and your loosing your earth return and right and left channels are playing through the headphones then into each other somehow this would cause the precise same effect that your describing.


----------



## Marat Sar

mojo ideas said:


> this seems to me to sound like you are not making proper contact to the output connector and your loosing your earth return and right and left channels are playing through the headphones then into each other somehow this would cause the precise same effect that your describing.


 
  
 I think I might have the same thing with my JH Laylas. Sometimes somehow behind my years and absolutely peakless.
  
 ...but sending the unit back for guarantees is too much for me. Just don't have the time for that kind of hassle. Pisses me ooff just thinking about it.


----------



## Mojo ideas

marat sar said:


> I think I might have the same thing with my JH Laylas. Sometimes somehow behind my years and absolutely peakless.
> 
> ...but sending the unit back for guarantees is too much for me. Just don't have the time for that kind of hassle. Pisses me ooff just thinking about it.


 I think it is unlikely there will be a problem with the unit please try another pair of IEMs before you think about returning your mojo


----------



## CareyPrice31

mojo ideas said:


> I think it is unlikely there will be a problem with the unit please try another pair of IEMs before you think about returning your mojo


 

 Can you elaborate as to why I have severe RFI and noises when pairing Mojo with iPhone or even using Mojo a foot away from an iPhone?
  
 Is this a particular unit issue or what? Is this normal? I can't imagine there would would be a variable to units?


----------



## YtseJamer

Can someone tell me how is the Mojo with the Fostex TH-X00 and also with Grado's headphones ?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## AudioBear

careyprice31 said:


> Can you elaborate as to why I have severe RFI and noises when pairing Mojo with iPhone or even using Mojo a foot away from an iPhone?
> 
> Is this a particular unit issue or what? Is this normal? I can't imagine there would would be a variable to units?


 

 I wouldn't call it normal but it happens.  It's covered many times in this thread, search RFI.  Most don't have the problem but some do.  It can happen with any phone.  Suggested fixes are among others using 3G and 4LTE and not 2G,  using the airplane mode, separating them by more than 25cm, and getting a ferrite shielded cable or placing ferrite modules on each end of the Mojo-iPhone cable.  Search Ferrite.
  
 FWIW, I use an iPhone 6s and have never had EMI or RFI.


----------



## masterpfa

ytsejamer said:


> Can someone tell me how is the Mojo with the Fostex TH-X00 and also with Grado's headphones ?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I have tried with Grado SR325e headphones and I love the combination 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I bought these after auditioning a few HP with my Mojo. 
 I cannot comment on the Fostex as I have no experience of these


----------



## catnono

shuto77 said:


> Check out the Android USB DAC thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/7905#post_12337033
> 
> The G4 works well; the HTC One M8 and M7 both have issues.


 
 Many of the problems regarding HTC M8 pairing with MOJO has been resolved by upgrading the software to Marshmallow. The phone has native USB support and the clicking and pop noise has almost disappeared even in data mode.


----------



## Skeptikern

obileye obiyemi said:


> Hi does anyone know if the OTG of the LG G4 and or the M9 work well with the Mojo ?    i am asking because i gather that the OTG on some phones dont work so well.    Thanks!!




Hi. Don't know about LG G4, but I got the LG G2 together with USB Audio Player Pro out to Chord Mojo and it works like a charm. If it works with my older version I guess it should work with yours.


----------



## shuto77

ytsejamer said:


> Can someone tell me how is the Mojo with the Fostex TH-X00 and also with Grado's headphones ?
> 
> Thanks!




Do you have a good 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter?


----------



## sabloke

Lg G4 and Mojo are a flawless combo. As a stack, not so much due to G4's curved back. I ended up buying the Onkyo DP-X1 DAP because I wanted to keep my phone to use as a, doh, phone and to avoid interference. However, when it comes to hooking up the Mojo over a $5 OTG cable, the G4 is perfect.


----------



## sabloke

ytsejamer said:


> Can someone tell me how is the Mojo with the Fostex TH-X00 and also with Grado's headphones ?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 TH-X00 and Mojo are simply amazing together. Live music sounds so good you'd think you're there! The headphones are not as detailed as a planar but they're such a joy to listen to and the Mojo does a fantastic job driving them. Staging is great, base and mids just right and treble are well defined but never sibilant.


----------



## shuto77

catnono said:


> Many of the problems regarding HTC M8 pairing with MOJO has been resolved by upgrading the software to Marshmallow. The phone has native USB support and the clicking and pop noise has almost disappeared even in data mode.




Good to know. I have AT&T in the U.S., and they haven't upgraded us yet.


----------



## Underwood

Anyone know how the Mojo goes with the SE846?


----------



## GreenBow

ytsejamer said:


> Can someone tell me how is the Mojo with the Fostex TH-X00 and also with Grado's headphones ?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Quote: 





masterpfa said:


> I have tried with Grado SR325e headphones and I love the combination
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have it with the Grado SR225e, and to be really honest I am am a bit underwhelmed.
  
 It's probably more to do with the 225e because as a series I never saw it gain more than 4/5 stars in pro-reviews. That's going all the way back to the original SR225. Whereas all the rest of the Prestige Series gained five stars.
  
 I did however find my SR225e OK with the Meridian Explorer, but I could still see its weaknesses. I think the ME and the 225e are better matched. The rich softer tone of the ME made the 225e almost induce tears. Very emotive DAC.
  
 The Mojo paired is kind of dazzling with detail, but I can't quite take it in. I really do think that I need more headtime with the Mojo-225e to get used to it. There is more detail than the ME but it can sound just slightly hard edged. (The ME is smooth and soft toned.) I think it has to be the effect of pairing a DAC that is best up £800. With £180 headphones that were not best in class. I am also finding it really hard to adjust to the more balanced soundstage of the Mojo. There's a clearer view but it's just a bit less emotive and sometimes slightly boring. (Boring is the wrong word though: the Mojo is less solid sounding than the thick sounding ME. On the ME, buzzy sounds are more buzzy.)
  
 Over-all it leaves me wanting to urge the SR225e-Mojo pairing on; sort of, "Oh come on!".  
  
 Whereas the SR325e wins lots of awards, and is actually suggested as a pairing with the Mojo by What Hi-Fi.
  
 It makes me wonder about the Chord sound a little, though not in a bad way. Just wonder. Chord DACs like the Hugo and Hugo TT win their respective price point awards, and I agree they should. However both those What Hi-Fi reviews mention how the Chord doesn't match other similarly priced DACs for weight, or solidity. Quote the Hugo TT review, "The gains when switching to the Chord as preamp are extra clarity and definition, with more insight and finesse, though the sound has greater weight and solidity with the Bryston analogue preamp in circuit."
  
 Quote of the Hugo review, "There’s stacks of detail up for grabs, the Chord delivering much more insight to the finer nuances of a track than the HA-1. This, in turn, gives way to a greater level of dynamic subtlety, timing and organisation that we’ve not heard from any other DAC at this price.
 This more transparent nature means it’s not as smooth a listen as the HA-1,".
  
 That's how I find the Mojo, clear and detailed but fractionally hollow. I thought this might not be the case because people say the Mojo is warmer than the Hugo. However I have to accept that my listening kit is not up to par by a long way. I have the Q Acoustics BT3 (with QED Reference Audio J2p and Chord Clearway, and inside the speakers may need rewiring.). With this paring the Mojo sound so planted, but lacking a fraction of emotion. It's a technical feast, with smoothness from its clarity.


----------



## NaiveSound

underwood said:


> Anyone know how the Mojo goes with the SE846?




I liked se846 with mojo over Angie, ie800, th900, se535, westone w50, ultimate Ears 18. 
But it did not Wow and impress,.... mojo however definitely bring the best of the se846


----------



## xtr4

careyprice31 said:


> Can you elaborate as to why I have severe RFI and noises when pairing Mojo with iPhone or even using Mojo a foot away from an iPhone?
> 
> Is this a particular unit issue or what? Is this normal? I can't imagine there would would be a variable to units?




Hi Carey, are your headphone wires close to your phone? Because these wires also pick up RFI, not just from the CCK end.
Hope this helps.


----------



## spook76

underwood said:


> Anyone know how the Mojo goes with the SE846?



I would go further and say it is a fantastic pairing. I have owned the SE846 since it was first released in August of 2013 and used 4 different portable amps and one amp/DAC and the Mojo is the best with the 8s.


----------



## Jethrosang

mojo ideas said:


> this seems to me to sound like you are not making proper contact to the output connector and your loosing your earth return and right and left channels are playing through the headphones then into each other somehow this would cause the precise same effect that your describing.


 
 Well, the IEM is doing fine with other source, so it is either the mojo's fault, or it does not like the iem I plugged in. Guess I should audition another one.


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> Rob


 
  
  
 Rob, here's an alternative illustration of well-implemented timing:
  
 https://youtu.be/4p0DsVPkyZg?t=1m34s
  
 Not sure how it compares with your FPGA code, but it looks pretty decent to me


----------



## LepakVT

Apologies for not having read through the entire thread ... but I wouldn't be a crazy person if I picked up a Chord Mojo and HD800 for at-home use only in the living room, right? (Obviously not using the HD800 on the go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 I'm kind of tired of having a separate DAC, interconnects, and a separate amp taking up space, and the all-in-one (and small!) great sounding Mojo is really appealing to me.
  
 Basically what I'm asking: Is there a better DAC/amp combo for the HD800 in this price range?


----------



## SearchOfSub

I'd grab an audeze and mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

searchofsub said:


> I'd grab an audeze and mojo.



I too am looking for a full sized headphone for mojo, what did you like in audeze over hd800? I'm torn between these 2


----------



## Townyj

@Rob Watts

Just a quick question. Ive been using my Mojo just below the double red volume. Got 4hrs out of it and the battery indicator went yellow. Does this seem about right? Feels like i may only get 8hrs from a full charge at well below my normal listening level. Im assuming harder to drive headphones may get 5+hrs out of a charge. This seems lower then i expected.


----------



## rbalcom

lepakvt said:


> I'm kind of tired of having a separate DAC, interconnects, and a separate amp taking up space, and the all-in-one (and small!) great sounding Mojo is really appealing to me.



I listen to my HD800's with the Mojo at home, but it is not "all-in-one" because you have to use a DAP to feed digital tracks to the Mojo. For now it is still a stack until Cord releases the add on modules for the Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

rbalcom said:


> I listen to my HD800's with the Mojo at home, but it is not "all-in-one" because you have to use a DAP to feed digital tracks to the Mojo. For now it is still a stack until Cord releases the add on modules for the Mojo.




Any word at all when thst will be released? 
I would. Hope it will be the best pair


----------



## rbalcom

naivesound said:


> Any word at all when thst will be released?
> I would. Hope it will be the best pair




Estimates at about six months from earlier posts.


----------



## Jethrosang

rbalcom said:


> Estimates at about six months from earlier posts.


 
 So, in about 2 months from now?
  
 And I don't suppose the Mojo can just take in any raw card reader and automatically become a transport?


----------



## Rob Watts

townyj said:


> @Rob Watts
> 
> Just a quick question. Ive been using my Mojo just below the double red volume. Got 4hrs out of it and the battery indicator went yellow. Does this seem about right? Feels like i may only get 8hrs from a full charge at well below my normal listening level. Im assuming harder to drive headphones may get 5+hrs out of a charge. This seems lower then i expected.


 
 I have dug out my original design notes and measurements from the battery ADC built into the Xilinx FPGA from one of the prototypes.
  
 The intended colours for battery life are:
  
 Blue              100% to 80%
 Green             79% to 50%
 Yellow            49% to 10%
 Red                  9% to 2%
 flashing red     less than 2% or 10 minutes left.
  
 Use this as a rough guide only, as the battery voltage and life left was not exact!
  
 Rob


----------



## masterpfa

lepakvt said:


> Apologies for not having read through the entire thread ... but I wouldn't be a crazy person if I picked up a Chord Mojo and HD800 for at-home use only in the living room, right? (Obviously not using the HD800 on the go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No you wouldn't be crazy at all. Works for me and my home use.


----------



## x RELIC x

jethrosang said:


> So, in about 2 months from now?
> 
> And I don't suppose the Mojo can just take in any raw card reader and automatically become a transport?




No, more like end of summer or beginning of fall. Of course nothing is written in stone about the release.


----------



## Takeanidea

masterpfa said:


> No you wouldn't be crazy at all. Works for me and my home use.



The HD800 works very well with the Mojo


----------



## Takeanidea

lepakvt said:


> Apologies for not having read through the entire thread ... but I wouldn't be a crazy person if I picked up a Chord Mojo and HD800 for at-home use only in the living room, right? (Obviously not using the HD800 on the go  )
> 
> I'm kind of tired of having a separate DAC, interconnects, and a separate amp taking up space, and the all-in-one (and small!) great sounding Mojo is really appealing to me.
> 
> Basically what I'm asking: Is there a better DAC/amp combo for the HD800 in this price range?




It's a difficult question to answer truthfully because who has heard every dac/amp out there in this price bracket? Have a listen and if you don't like it send it back. I have an HD800 -I suspect you'll keep it


----------



## headmanPL

ytsejamer said:


> Can someone tell me how is the Mojo with the Fostex TH-X00 and also with Grado's headphones ?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 I have Grado SR325e's.
 Before Mojo, I would have described them as airy and bass light.
 With Mojo, still have that wonderful open sound, very 3 dimensional, but now they have been significantly upgraded in the bass department.
 It took some getting used to.


----------



## John Swe

There is definitely some sort of burn in the mojo. After a week, it sounds much fuller, smoother and a tad bit cleaner. It's not brain burn in since I have owned the 2qute for months and should be adjusted to the sound signature. When I picked it up last week I could not hear the vinyl crackling on my vinylrip of Solid air, now it's clear as a bell.


----------



## Xurxes Xinen

i received my mojo last week, but I didn't see the raccomandation of charging before the first use, so I became to use for 2 hours till the battery drained. Then I immediately put it in charge for all a night. is possible that I have dameged the battery? It wasen't exhausted so I thinked that it was pre charged by factory. Yes I was silly..but now I fear of possible repercussions on the battery. For the further you suggest to wait the discharge or to collect to the charger all the time or whenever is possible? Is good a charger ( forApple ipad2) with 2,1 A output?
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Carl6868

xurxes xinen said:


> i received my mojo last week, but I didn't see the raccomandation of charging before the first use, so I became to use for 2 hours till the battery drained. Then I immediately put it in charge for all a night. is possible that I have dameged the battery? It wasen't exhausted so I thinked that it was pre charged by factory. Yes I was silly..but now I fear of possible repercussions on the battery. For the further you suggest to wait the discharge or to collect to the charger all the time or whenever is possible? Is good a charger ( forApple ipad2) with 2,1 A output?
> Thanks for your suggestions.




Very very unlikely you would have done any damage to the battery and yes that charger is fine for the mojo


----------



## Antihippy

BTW, it hasn't really been bothering me all that much, but is it normal for the sample rate light to not work? I exclusively listen to 44.1 but the sample rate colour is always blue instead of red.


----------



## x RELIC x

antihippy said:


> BTW, it hasn't really been bothering me all that much, but is it normal for the sample rate light to not work? I exclusively listen to 44.1 but the sample rate colour is always blue instead of red.




It means your source is up sampling.


----------



## Antihippy

x relic x said:


> It means your source is up sampling.


 
 Ah that's good to know. Is that a problem usually?
  
 Is it on an app by app basis? I mostly use poweramp, google music and spotify.


----------



## x RELIC x

antihippy said:


> Ah that's good to know.
> 
> Is it an app issue mainly? I mostly use poweramp, google music and spotify.




I'm not sure, what device are you playing from?


----------



## Antihippy

Nexus 6p.


----------



## nigel801

I need some help with Android, I dont have a micro usb to micro usb otg and couldn't find one in Europe (except Moon audio which is ridicously expensive). So I am connecting my Samsung Note 4 with standard micro to A female OTG cable and on the other hand I am connecting Mojo with standard micro to USB A, but I am not able to hear any sound from my Shure 535s, I also tried Onkyo player but still no sound.
  
 Can some one point me to thread of solution or some guidance, also are Tidal, Spotify and Google Playmusic supported in anyway?
  
 Many thanks for any help provided..


----------



## x RELIC x

antihippy said:


> Nexus 6p.




Sorry, I don't know anything about the Nexus 6P.


----------



## rkt31

using mojo with fiiox3 2nd gen and Beyer dt880 600ohm. it is a great combo and I bet it can beat much expensive parings for transparency and clarity. Beyer dt880 600ohm can sound a bit bright with lesser sources but with mojo it is perfect and brings each and every fine nuances with getting bright. even bass has slightly more weight than Hugo.


----------



## rkt31

read without getting bright in place of 'with getting bright'


----------



## YtseJamer

greenbow said:


> I have it with the Grado SR225e, and to be really honest I am am a bit underwhelmed.
> 
> It's probably more to do with the 225e because as a series I never saw it gain more than 4/5 stars in pro-reviews. That's going all the way back to the original SR225. Whereas all the rest of the Prestige Series gained five stars.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks a lot for your honest feedback, much appreciated


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

nigel801 said:


> I need some help with Android, I dont have a micro usb to micro usb otg and couldn't find one in Europe (except Moon audio which is ridicously expensive). So I am connecting my Samsung Note 4 with standard micro to A female OTG cable and on the other hand I am connecting Mojo with standard micro to USB A, but I am not able to hear any sound from my Shure 535s, I also tried Onkyo player but still no sound.
> 
> Can some one point me to thread of solution or some guidance, also are Tidal, Spotify and Google Playmusic supported in anyway?
> 
> Many thanks for any help provided..


 
  
  
 Note 4 user here:
  
 FORZA can make one ($60.00)
  

  
 AT makes one and I love it but it's very thick like a triple shielded RCA cable. It has a full copper shield/jacket and is excellent ($50-$30)


----------



## Ike1985

careyprice31 said:


> Can you elaborate as to why I have severe RFI and noises when pairing Mojo with iPhone or even using Mojo a foot away from an iPhone?
> 
> Is this a particular unit issue or what? Is this normal? I can't imagine there would would be a variable to units?


 
  
 From what I remember reading all USB dacs suffer from RF/EMI.  I have a long usb cable ~1.5 feet.  I keep them separated as much as possible and use a ferrite choke right up against the iphone, it's touching it, another is built into my USB cable.  Ferrites wont eliminate it completely but they bring the harshness down significantly.  Mthing like the QED reference cable, that might work to eliminate rf/emi or maybe a jitterbug.  What's happening is the cable to the mojo is becoming an antenna, it's unavoidable with usb dacs.  If you don't want to do any of that go to airplane mode.  Personally, I can't hear interference consciously while music is playing.


----------



## masterpfa

antihippy said:


> Ah that's good to know. Is that a problem usually?
> 
> Is it on an app by app basis? I mostly use poweramp, google music and spotify.



I have the same problem if playing any native app via my Android phones, this is corrected when I use UAPP and the correct rate is indicated by my Mojo
I get the upsampling when using Google Music, Spotify and Tidal natively


----------



## edwintangch

I am having trouble on packing a dap for mojo
Actually I have a Fiio x5 and it sounds awesome with mojo
However to cue my OCD, I am planning to buy an ak100 for it
The problem is I tried ak120ii from my friend on it. It doesn't really sound good. Especially the narrow sound stage. Am I correct that it may not be a good choice?


----------



## bocosb

edwintangch said:


> I am having trouble on packing a dap for mojo
> Actually I have a Fiio x5 and it sounds awesome with mojo
> However to cue my OCD, I am planning to buy an ak100 for it
> The problem is I tried ak120ii from my friend on it. It doesn't really sound good. Especially the narrow sound stage. Am I correct that it may not be a good choice?


 
 Why would DAPs sound different if all the decoding/amplifying/volume changes take place inside the Mojo


----------



## bavinck

bocosb said:


> Why would DAPs sound different if all the decoding/amplifying/volume changes take place inside the Mojo




I don't think anyone will ever answer that question satisfactorily if you know how the technical aspects of the devices work. The transport is passing a purely digital signal onto the Mojo, just what the original file is. Mojo does all the work. That being said, some people swear they hear a difference in sound depending on the transport. You decide what is most likely


----------



## Mython

edwintangch said:


> I am having trouble on packing a dap for mojo
> Actually I have a Fiio x5 and it sounds awesome with mojo
> However to cue my OCD, I am planning to buy an ak100 for it
> The problem is I tried ak120ii from my friend on it. It doesn't really sound good. Especially the narrow sound stage. Am I correct that it may not be a good choice?


 
  
  
 Does the AK120ii _(optionally)_ influence the outgoing digital stream with DSP, in any way?


----------



## AudioBear

For there to be an audible difference due to the device itself there would need to be digital signal processing. That said the noise and jitter could be introduced by the digital output and in the connection cable.  I personally have not heard differences between sources that don't do any processing but others seem to be able to distinguish sources.  Something must be going on.


----------



## uzi2

mython said:


> Does the AK120ii _(optionally)_ influence the outgoing digital stream with DSP, in any way?



It can if EQ is used, but with EQ off it will be bit perfect and free of interference as it is optical.


----------



## bavinck

audiobear said:


> For there to be an audible difference due to the device itself there would need to be digital signal processing. That said the noise and jitter could be introduced by the digital output and in the connection cable.  I personally have not heard differences between sources that don't do any processing but others seem to be able to distinguish sources.  Something must be going on.


 
 I agree with you completely. I guess my point is that a transport _should not_ be doing anything to the original data file, just passing it along. Who knows though....


----------



## bikutoru

bavinck said:


> I agree with you completely. I guess my point is that a transport _should not_ be doing anything to the original data file, just passing it along. Who knows though....


 

 Are you trying to disappoint people that buy most expencive transports they can afford? Is it nice?
 Transports and cables can also make a huge difference, proportionally to the price.
 Bits are not just bits, there is digital decay, dust, etc. and a real audiophile know better.
  
 "Who knows though....." - global warming is also a theory.


----------



## shuto77

bavinck said:


> I agree with you completely. I guess my point is that a transport _should not_ be doing anything to the original data file, just passing it along. Who knows though....




I'll go on assuming all transports are the same until someone does some serious testing and can show there's an audible difference. 

For now, my Galaxy S4 does the trick.


----------



## Mython

bikutoru said:


> bavinck said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you completely. I guess my point is that a transport _should not_ be doing anything to the original data file, just passing it along. Who knows though....
> ...


 
  
 No, bavinck's remark wasn't trying to disappoint anyone who likes to buy expensive source components. It was a simple, honest statement.
  
 It sounds as though you _want_ to buy something more expensive than a cheap DAP or generic smartphone, and do not like to hear people say that these can perform just as well, with a DAC-Amp, as an extremely overpriced AK120ii.
  
 If you _want _to pay over a thousand bucks for an AK120ii, then no-one is stopping you - it will supply the necessary output to feed Mojo just fine. There are _*many*_ happy Mojo owners who chose the AK100, and find it performs superbly, so, _unless iRiver went backwards_ with the design of the AK120ii...


----------



## NaiveSound

bocosb said:


> Why would DAPs sound different if all the decoding/amplifying/volume changes take place inside the Mojo




I've played extensively with all types of transports to feed mojo, they all sound different, coax/usb/optical... Either way there is a difference between all dap /smartphones /source players


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> I've played extensively with all types of transports to feed mojo, they all sound different, coax/usb/optical... Either way there is a difference between all dap /smartphones /source players




The question is not can you hear a difference. The question is can you explain why you hear and difference and prove with evidence it is a real difference you are hearing?

Not going to say you are wrong in your subjective experience, that might get me lynched lol. But, I will ask you to provide some objective evidence to support your experience. This is not merely a subjective vs objective argument. I believe strongly in what my ears tell me. However, lots of new people buying Mojo should not be encouraged to spend a lot of money on a special dap that has no objective support for the need.


----------



## bavinck

mython said:


> No, bavinck's remark wasn't trying to disappoint anyone who likes to buy expensive source components. It was a simple, honest statement.
> 
> It sounds as though you _want_ to buy something more expensive than a cheap DAP or generic smartphone, and do not like to hear people say that these can perform just as well, with a DAC-Amp, as an extremely overpriced AK120ii.
> 
> If you _want_ to pay over a thousand bucks for an AK120ii, then no-one is stopping you - it will supply the necessary output to feed Mojo just fine. There are _*many*_ happy Mojo owners who chose the AK100, and find it performs superbly, so, _unless iRiver went backwards_ with the design of the AK120ii...




Yes, this is the Spirit of my intention.


----------



## nigel801

Thanks Hawaiibadboy  I will try Forza as AT is only available in US. One more question is US Pro or Onkyo player really needed or I can play via poweramp player or google music. thanks.


----------



## uzi2

hawaiibadboy said:


> Note 4 user here:
> 
> FORZA can make one ($60.00)


 
  
 I'm surprised Matt has made this as twisted pair rather than coaxial. I'm sure it is more flexible the way it is, but it provides no RF shielding.


nigel801 said:


> Thanks Hawaiibadboy  I will try Forza as AT is only available in US. One more question is US Pro or Onkyo player really needed or I can play via poweramp player or google music. thanks.


 
 Could be worth asking the question raised above before ordering - maybe in such a short length it's not so important...


----------



## GreenBow

ytsejamer said:


> Thanks a lot for your honest feedback, much appreciated


 

 Hey again. i was left thinking after my last post. I think it needed rethinking in one part.
  
 Where I said," ......the Mojo. There's a clearer view but it's just a bit less emotive and sometimes slightly boring.
 I added;
 (Boring is the wrong word though: the Mojo is less solid sounding than the thick sounding ME. On the ME, buzzy sounds are more buzzy.)
  
 ...
  
 It's a strange relationship between the Mojo and the Meridian Explorer. When I switch to the ME I like it's more solid sound, but it takes time to re-adjust. I can also hear there is less detail, but I think, "Yeah but I like the slightly thicker and slightly wetter sound". Then I think I prefer the ME.
  
 However when I switch back to the Mojo, the detail strikes. It leaves the ME sounding kind of fuzzy. Then I think, "How could I live without the Mojo?". (Followed sometimes by, "I knew I should have bought the Hugo".


----------



## CareyPrice31

I hear lot's of RFI with 2 bars LTE.
  
 If I'm using my AK100+Mojo set-up near iPhone, I still hear RFI.


----------



## NaiveSound

bavinck said:


> The question is not can you hear a difference. The question is can you explain why you hear and difference and prove with evidence it is a real difference you are hearing?
> 
> Not going to say you are wrong in your subjective experience, that might get me lynched lol. But, I will ask you to provide some objective evidence to support your experience. This is not merely a subjective vs objective argument. I believe strongly in what my ears tell me. However, lots of new people buying Mojo should not be encouraged to spend a lot of money on a special dap that has no objective support for the need.




I don't know how to go about proving it to you, I wish I knew a way, I tried all types of Samsung, Apple, LG, Motorola smartphones over the same usb cable, at same volume with onkyo (bitperfect) setting, with my se846, some devices are similar but all are different, to me note 5 provided the cleanest nicest sound, so pleasing over LG v10, LG g3, note 4, s5, dx90, dx80, dx80, iPhone 5s, iPhone 6, iPhone 6s+. 
Note 5 was just thr nicest clearest, purest real sound, idk how to prove it, it is what sounded best to Me.

With thay said, I continue to use dx80 (probably the 4th best sounding out of all other devices I've tested) due to its portability form factor and it not being a phone 

(all phones were put on airplane mode when testing) music was mp3 320 and flac 16/44.1. Played off the Onkyo player with bitperfect. Used the same songs thst I am familiar with in every test.

But to prove it to you... U want me to get a notary?


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> I don't know how to go about proving it to you, I wish I knew a way, I tried all types of Samsung, Apple, LG, Motorola smartphones over the same usb cable, at same volume with onkyo (bitperfect) setting, with my se846, some devices are similar but all are different, to me note 5 provided the cleanest nicest sound, so pleasing over LG v10, LG g3, note 4, s5, dx90, dx80, dx80, iPhone 5s, iPhone 6, iPhone 6s+.
> Note 5 was just thr nicest clearest, purest real sound, idk how to prove it, it is what sounded best to Me.
> 
> With thay said, I continue to use dx80 (probably the 4th best sounding out of all other devices I've tested) due to its portability form factor and it not being a phone
> ...




Lol, that's kinda my point. Theoretically, in the absence of noise inducing connects (like usb) there really is not reason for them to sound different. Contrary to some beliefs, bit and indeed bits. Now, certainly some connects are more susceptible to rfi and such which might make one sound better than another. 

In the event that devices do sound different and it is not noise, it could be adding some kind of distortion into the signal through processing (which it should not be doing) . However, if this is occurring it is possible that a more distorted signal might be more pleasing to you, appearing as clean and more clear artificially. You do not have anyway of knowing which signal is closest to the original file and may be fooled into thinking a modified signal sounds better. This is all assuming each transport is modifying the signal in a unique way, and even if it sounds good we should really not consider that a proper transport as we want all out signal modulation to occur within the Mojo. 

I do believe that you are hearing differences. Which one is a true signal? You can know. Could be any number of reasons. I don't hear differences between all my signals, but I am also skeptical of it and not really given much time and attention to the issue. 

Notary not required lol, but an electrical or computer engineer should be able to explain why this is occurring if it is a real thing in theory.


----------



## bavinck

Another thought. I know android up samples by default, could that change the sound? I think so. Might the up sampling algorithm change from device to device abd/or app to app? Maybe?


----------



## x RELIC x

bavinck said:


> Another thought. I know android up samples by default, could that change the sound? I think so. Might the up sampling algorithm change from device to device abd/or app to app? Maybe?








rob watts said:


> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Edit: Spoiler and emphasis added by me.


----------



## YtseJamer

greenbow said:


> Hey again. i was left thinking after my last post. I think it needed rethinking in one part.
> 
> Where I said," ......the Mojo. There's a clearer view but it's just a bit less emotive and sometimes slightly boring.
> I added;
> ...


 
  
 I'm sure that the 225e with the tape mod will be a good match with the Mojo


----------



## ksb643

http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm


----------



## edwintangch

bocosb said:


> Why would DAPs sound different if all the decoding/amplifying/volume changes take place inside the Mojo




That's what I was thinking 
But they did sound different


----------



## edwintangch

mython said:


> Does the AK120ii _(optionally)_ influence the outgoing digital stream with DSP, in any way?




I am not sure but maybe that's the reason why different dap sounds different (?


----------



## NaiveSound

bavinck said:


> Lol, that's kinda my point. Theoretically, in the absence of noise inducing connects (like usb) there really is not reason for them to sound different. Contrary to some beliefs, bit and indeed bits. Now, certainly some connects are more susceptible to rfi and such which might make one sound better than another.
> 
> In the event that devices do sound different and it is not noise, it could be adding some kind of distortion into the signal through processing (which it should not be doing) . However, if this is occurring it is possible that a more distorted signal might be more pleasing to you, appearing as clean and more clear artificially. You do not have anyway of knowing which signal is closest to the original file and may be fooled into thinking a modified signal sounds better. This is all assuming each transport is modifying the signal in a unique way, and even if it sounds good we should really not consider that a proper transport as we want all out signal modulation to occur within the Mojo.
> 
> ...




I agree, there is no way of knowing which is closest to the true recorded way it was intended to be heard, I too wish someone would explain, 

And then leave a the question 

. Which is the best natural, flat, original source to use for beloved mojo?


----------



## tkteo

This article may be relevant to us. I happen to agree quite a bit with the position taken by the author.
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/coarse-accurate-reviewers-view-audio-ideal


----------



## 329161

I posted a similar question in the zx2 thread but I wanted a different perspective. Has anyone had experience with both the mojo and the sony zx2? If the mojo is only slightly better then I would prefer the one box solution of the zx2. Thanks.


----------



## heliosphann

Had a dream last night that I could buy the Mojo for $400. No joke. *sigh* I'd probably go for it at that price, but $600 seems too rich for my blood.


----------



## SearchOfSub

bocosb said:


> Why would DAPs sound different if all the decoding/amplifying/volume changes take place inside the Mojo






Because I dont think Mojo or any dac can completely remove distortion from source. It will make it as distortion free as possible from Mojo and onwards. I don't think any dac can reach back in chain to take away from the original source. It can upscale from 720P to 1080P (TV resolution comparison)and Mojo I'm sure is one of the best at doing it, but it won't make as good as originally shot in 1080P.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

uzi2 said:


> I'm surprised Matt has made this as twisted pair rather than coaxial. I'm sure it is more flexible the way it is, but it provides no RF shielding.
> Could be worth asking the question raised above before ordering - maybe in such a short length it's not so important...


 
 .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 

  
  


  
  
  
 My Note 4 has no sim ( no carrier/ provider) and use wifi for updates then go airplane mode so interference is not audible for me.
  

  
  
 The very well shielded At cable is for when that is a concern (sim card/wifi,etc)
 The FORZA is using a new wire not yet on the site that is a hybrid with a cotton dampening chord. It will be his next line of cables. Sounds awezum! A shielded version could be had on request. I wanted 5cm and straight term and flexible so this was a true custom and the new cable was thrown in for a feedback.
  
@Matez   ya nailed it bru! That little triangle strike on America's "Tin Man" and the panning and details on Pink Floyd's "On the Run" are sounding most excellent.


----------



## xtr4

careyprice31 said:


> I hear lot's of RFI with 2 bars LTE.
> 
> If I'm using my AK100+Mojo set-up near iPhone, I still hear RFI.




It's probably your headphone cables picking up the RFI, not the Mojo specifically. Try moving your phone along your headphone cables to verify? As it does happen to mine when my phone is close to my headphone cables


----------



## Koolpep

When I use my AK100 as source (don't have a mojo though) via optical, I can still use the EQ - could be an indication that something is still going on in these devices....


----------



## iBrian

I found about mojo! I'm excited


----------



## Pokersound

has somebody riped a cd with tow different programs and notice sound change using the mojo?


----------



## Rob Watts

bavinck said:


> I don't think anyone will ever answer that question satisfactorily if you know how the technical aspects of the devices work. The transport is passing a purely digital signal onto the Mojo, just what the original file is. Mojo does all the work. That being said, some people swear they hear a difference in sound depending on the transport. You decide what is most likely


 
 The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are source jitter intolerant) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
  
 But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
  
 Rob


----------



## analogmusic

This might be a silly question, but can I assume the life of the LED lights in the Hugo and Mojo is in excess of 50,000 hours?
  
 I am reluctant to switch it on and off during the day, have bought my charger to work with me and will keep it on all day now while listening with headphones.


----------



## bavinck

rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are source jitter intolerant) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob




Thanks, that's really helpful.


----------



## georgelai57

rob watts said:


> Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here.
> 
> Rob


 
 'nuff said.


----------



## Mimouille

rob watts said:


> ...or listening with your wallet....


 
 Now that is good.


----------



## edwintangch

rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are source jitter intolerant) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob




Shouldn't it still be some conversion done before signals are sent out from the dap?
It seems to me that when dap generate no matter light (optical out put) or electric wave (coaxial/ usb), it needs to convert the digital file from the memory to a kind of physical form that transfer among machines. If different dap convert these signals out differently, then the 1/0 recieved by the dac may also be different.
It may not be the different output method that affects the sq but the dap.


----------



## Jethrosang

rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are source jitter intolerant) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob


 
 As the DAC programmable, can the sound be tuned by users in the future?


----------



## Rob Watts

edwintangch said:


> Shouldn't it still be some conversion done before signals are sent out from the dap?
> It seems to me that when dap generate no matter light (optical out put) or electric wave (coaxial/ usb), it needs to convert the digital file from the memory to a kind of physical form that transfer among machines. If different dap convert these signals out differently, then the 1/0 recieved by the dac may also be different.
> It may not be the different output method that affects the sq but the dap.


 
 My reply assumed that the data was bit perfect, if the DAP changes the data then of course all bets are off.
  
 Rob


----------



## yoyorast10

So I got an optical cable and it fixed the skipping problem with WASAPI. Thanks to @Ra97oR for posting it here. 
  
 It'll still skip songs with a different sampling rate, but still a massive improvement.


----------



## Ike1985

Can the upsampling on android be turned off with say Onkyo HF? I'm considering an S7.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ike1985 said:


> Can the upsampling on android be turned off with say Onkyo HF? I'm considering an S7.


 

  UAPP is/was designed to go around the A.L.S.A and audiofinger.
  
 Doing an internal bypass is pretty much what the FiiO X7 is doing if you choose music mode.
 Using an external device you can bypass as the X7 does but it is external.
  
 ONKYO is great but many users are tweaking the **** out of their music before it hits their external DAC which is adding noise.


----------



## Mojo ideas

careyprice31 said:


> I hear lot's of RFI with 2 bars LTE.
> 
> If I'm using my AK100+Mojo set-up near iPhone, I still hear RFI.


 When a phone has only one or two bars up it ramps up its RF transmitter to compensate the levels of RF can be really extreme! A bit like an EMP bomb These ultra high levels of radio interference that can be over a wide range of frequencies in such close proximity and many different positions is compounded by having some poorly screened cables acting as recieving Arials going right into the Mojos electronics certainly is a difficult issue to fully resolve. This is also because different IEMs and headphones have such varying effects. This is though we have taken great care with our design. Some people have reported good results by adding small clip on split ferrite beads to the cables.


----------



## Ike1985

hawaiibadboy said:


> UAPP is/was designed to go around the A.L.S.A and audiofinger.
> 
> Doing an internal bypass is pretty much what the FiiO X7 is doing if you choose music mode.
> Using an external device you can bypass as the X7 does but it is external.
> ...


 
  
 Onkyo HF is available on Android! Maybe I'll be able to get the cover art to work, it never worked on iTunes.  I wonder though, if I'm using it for android and using a Mac laptop will I just have to drag and drop into a folder on the phone via finder?  I also have windows 7 running in parallels if necessary but that would be a pain in the ass to transfer music to the virtual machine first and then the phone every time.  Right now I'm using iTunes w/onkyo HF on my iphone 5.
  
 It looks like there are 4 apps for android that do bit perfect output to USB DAC's: Onkyo HF, Hilby, USB Player Pro and Neutron.  Any consensus which is best? My experience with Onkyo HF was great from a sound quality perspective and not good from a usability perspective as it didn't display my art at all.


----------



## Antihippy

I really dislike the Onkyo HF player just from UI alone.
  
 Poweramp is still the best player usability wise.
  
 Playing around with UAPP now.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

ike1985 said:


> Onkyo HF is available on Android! Maybe I'll be able to get the cover art to work, it never worked on iTunes.  I wonder though, if I'm using it for android and using a Mac laptop will I just have to drag and drop into a folder on the phone via finder?  I also have windows 7 running in parallels if necessary but that would be a pain in the ass to transfer music to the virtual machine first and then the phone every time.  Right now I'm using iTunes w/onkyo HF on my iphone 5.
> 
> It looks like there are 4 apps for android that do bit perfect output to USB DAC's: Onkyo HF, Hilby, USB Player Pro and Neutron.  Any consensus which is best? My experience with Onkyo HF was great from a sound quality perspective and not good from a usability perspective as it didn't display my art at all.


 

  
  
 The customization level of Neutron is just so damn epic. Some folks don't like the interface but you can change it...ALL of it
  

  
 The 10 band EQ can be adjusted to rep any freq at any "Q". I think my lowest 3 are 30, 60 and 80Hz
  
 Sadly the USB of Neutron does not work with Mojo like UAPP. I can re sample to 32bit and it is the finest app I have heard but if you are a purist UAPP is the best.
  
 I use Neutron.
  
 IMO
  
 UAPP is the best purist app but the ONKYO  DSD up sampling and FIR eq are pretty nice but my mind just feels like it's doing too much and it's GUI is the worst only surpassed by UAPP in sheer plainness.
  
  
 UAPP for non eq users with lots of HQ Flacs
 ONKYO for folks who like upsampling
 Neutron for total tweakers (me)
  
 Using:
 America - "Tin Man"                triangle strike around 30sec?
 Pink Floyd - "On the Run"      multi layer and heavy panning of signal
  
 Neutron doing 32bit resample sounds best and most detailed to my ears
  
 Hiby...
  
 Used to love it as the cover art screen is epic but the sound of that app is rough. Something is off with that app? I can't say what but it's not even an option for me and is no longer on my device.


----------



## betula

I never get more than 5-6 hrs out of my Mojo using Fidelio X2s. Is that normal and acceptable?


----------



## Townyj

betula said:


> I never get more than 5-6 hrs out of my Mojo using Fidelio X2s. Is that normal and acceptable?




I actually mentioned this a few pages back. Im getting maybe 4hrs before the yellow indicator kicks in. Yours seems worse then mine, i was using the volume just below double red. Im going to run mine down till the red flashing starts and see what i average.


----------



## betula

townyj said:


> I actually mentioned this a few pages back. Im getting maybe 4hrs before the yellow indicator kicks in. Yours seems worse then mine, i was using the volume just below double red. Im going to run mine down till the red flashing starts and see what i average.


 

 With X2s I am using Mojo just below green indicator. IE80s however hardly ever go to red.


----------



## highfell

townyj said:


> I actually mentioned this a few pages back. Im getting maybe 4hrs before the yellow indicator kicks in. Yours seems worse then mine, i was using the volume just below double red. Im going to run mine down till the red flashing starts and see what i average.





6 hours plus with juice still left in the battery tank being fed by a dx90 into IEMs. I charge my mojo overnight for at least 7 hours.


----------



## shuto77

bavinck said:


> Another thought. I know android up samples by default, could that change the sound? I think so. Might the up sampling algorithm change from device to device abd/or app to app? Maybe?


 
  
 I had a similar question recently. You should check out the USB Audio Player Pro. It can stream locally stored music or music from Tiday (just not music saved to Tidal's offline mode). I doesn't upsample the music the way Android natively does, and some users prefer it. 
  
 Also: They're awesome with support, and have a guy on Headfi who's super helpful. I'm doing most of my listening through this app now. Link to forum: http://www.head-fi.org/t/704065/usb-audio-recorder-pro-uapp-24-and-32-bit-playback-ubiquitous-usb-audio-support-for-android.


----------



## Townyj

betula said:


> With X2s I am using Mojo just below green indicator. IE80s however hardly ever go to red.




Ok im confused.. so are you getting 6hrs battery life from a full charge? Only running with your X2s?


----------



## betula

townyj said:


> Ok im confused.. so are you getting 6hrs battery life from a full charge? Only running with your X2s?


 

 Indeed. That's right.


----------



## shuto77

The X2s are very sensitive for full-sized cans. 
  
 Does there seem to be a battery issue with the Mojo? We should expect the battery to drain faster when pumping current to full-size cans; that's par for the course.


----------



## Townyj

betula said:


> Indeed. That's right.




Thats well under the stated amount.. charge it overnight for a good ten hrs+ a few times. If it doesnt improve i would take it back for a replacement.


----------



## bavinck

shuto77 said:


> The X2s are very sensitive for full-sized cans.
> 
> Does there seem to be a battery issue with the Mojo? We should expect the battery to drain faster when pumping current to full-size cans; that's par for the course.


 
 I think it has already been explained that the mojo works at full power no matter the impedance load. 
  
 I ran mine all day Saturday on and off (I would guess 5-6 hrs) with my dt880/600 and had yellow left on the indicator.


----------



## Ike1985

I recently returned mine because I was only getting 2 hours from a full charge, charging with a 2.5A wall charger. That worked out to 10 mins blue.


----------



## xtr4

Just for everyone's reference.
  
 For me, continuous usage yields better battery life e.g. I can get up to 8 hours of use if I bring it to work and during commute in a day. If I use it sparingly like 2 hours today, an hour the next, then maybe leave it for the weekend; I get significantly less head time, around the 5 to 6 hour mark. I have noted before that I did notice the battery does drain in between and if left long enough after a couple of hours usage. YMMV.
  
 Gear used: AK100 + Mojo + Earwerkz Supra 2 or FLC8S
  
 Cheers


----------



## headmanPL

ike1985 said:


> Onkyo HF is available on Android! Maybe I'll be able to get the cover art to work, it never worked on iTunes.  I wonder though, if I'm using it for android and using a Mac laptop will I just have to drag and drop into a folder on the phone via finder?  I also have windows 7 running in parallels if necessary but that would be a pain in the ass to transfer music to the virtual machine first and then the phone every time.  Right now I'm using iTunes w/onkyo HF on my iphone 5.
> 
> It looks like there are 4 apps for android that do bit perfect output to USB DAC's: Onkyo HF, Hilby, USB Player Pro and Neutron.  Any consensus which is best? My experience with Onkyo HF was great from a sound quality perspective and not good from a usability perspective as it didn't display my art at all.



I tried Onkyo and didn't like the interface. Using USB Audio Player Pro now. Unlike Onkyo, you have to buy it. I'm very happy with the performance. Only gripe is when streaming from a NAS drive, there is a limit on the number of albums it will access.


----------



## dryvadeum

headmanpl said:


> I tried Onkyo and didn't like the interface. Using USB Audio Player Pro now. Unlike Onkyo, you have to buy it. I'm very happy with the performance. Only gripe is when streaming from a NAS drive, there is a limit on the number of albums it will access.




How do you stream from a nas drive using uapp?


----------



## Skeptikern

dryvadeum said:


> How do you stream from a nas drive using uapp?




Hi. I want to know as well. Haven't gotten my NAS to work with UAPP.


----------



## x RELIC x

townyj said:


> I actually mentioned this a few pages back. Im getting maybe 4hrs before the yellow indicator kicks in. Yours seems worse then mine, i was using the volume just below double red. Im going to run mine down till the red flashing starts and see what i average.




Yellow kicks in at 49% according to Rob (roughly) so getting 4 hours to yellow doesn't seem bad. Time it to flashing red to get a better feel for overal battery life.


----------



## Ritvik

I was having some battery issues with my Mojo.
  
 Over the last two/three months I've been using the same Samsung charger that came with my S6 Edge and haven't had issues in the past.
  
 The battery life seems to have dropped quite drastically, the last cycle didn't seem to last more than 2 hours. I've been charging the Mojo for 12 hours straight now (with the device turned off), but the white LED is still on (steady glow) and the unit is still warmish. When I unplug the Mojo and turn it on the green LED indicator appears under the charging port. The battery has never been drained completely, except for yesterday when the red LED kept flashing after 2 hours of usage. 
  
 The charger and the cable seems to work just fine, my AK100 and phone charge just fine using them.I was wondering if anyone else has experienced something similar, thought I'd check here before handing it in to be RMA'ed.


----------



## ryanhart72

Has anyone had success streaming Apple Music from an android device to Mojo? I have an OTG cable and audio only plays through the phone speaker on my s5. Installed UAPP and apple music doesn't seem to be supported.


----------



## Carl6868

The best streaming experience I have found if just around the house is using JRiver media centre 21 and the JRemote app for iOS (there is a android app also but not tried it)

I can stream right up to 24/196 Flac and it sounds excellent, just trying to get DSD to stream now but not having any luck at the moment.


----------



## masterpfa

Hawaiibadboy said:
			
		

> The customization level of Neutron is just so damn epic. Some folks don't like the interface but you can change it...ALL of it
> 
> The 10 band EQ can be adjusted to rep any freq at any "Q". I think my lowest 3 are 30, 60 and 80Hz
> 
> ...


 
 I agree totally. Onkyo HF and Neutron I have trialled several times and never pushed the purchase button even after extended trials. UAPP I tried and purchased within 30 mins. WHY? It really suited my needs and the UI was user friendly personally.
 As you have stated neutron is great if you love to tweek, I fall into the "it's (usually) OK as it is" category
  
 IMO also the best UI YMMV
  


shuto77 said:


> I had a similar question recently. You should check out the USB Audio Player Pro. It can stream locally stored music or music from Tiday (just not music saved to Tidal's offline mode). I doesn't upsample the music the way Android natively does, and some users prefer it.
> 
> Also: They're awesome with support, and have a guy on Headfi who's super helpful. I'm doing most of my listening through this app now. Link to forum: http://www.head-fi.org/t/704065/usb-audio-recorder-pro-uapp-24-and-32-bit-playback-ubiquitous-usb-audio-support-for-android.


 
 Great support from that thread, the DEV also reads and replies to questions, best support I have received from any app
  


carl6868 said:


> The best streaming experience I have found if just around the house is using JRiver media centre 21 and the JRemote app for iOS (there is a android app also but not tried it)
> 
> I can stream right up to 24/196 Flac and it sounds excellent, just trying to get DSD to stream now but not having any luck at the moment.


 
 Another option I may look at, although I'm getting UAPP to stream up to 11.2MHz in Native DSD


----------



## x RELIC x

Mojo is now rated #1 in DAC/amps on Head Fi. Nice job Chord.


----------



## Currawong

jethrosang said:


> As the DAC programmable, can the sound be tuned by users in the future?


 
  
 Given the highly proprietary nature of the software and the trade secrets contained, I'd say no.


----------



## shuto77

I see some people are using their Mojos with the Cayin C5. I have a C5 on the way. 

Would anyone be willing to post pictures? I'm curious how they would stack.


----------



## masterpfa

skeptikern said:


> Hi. I want to know as well. Haven't gotten my NAS to work with UAPP.






Click on the orange selection button


Choose 'Network' then use the "+" symbol in the top right hand corner


Enter the details as required, i think the username must NOT have any spaces not too sure, plus the ip address you use to sign into your NAS from your PC and the password


Then just search and play


----------



## Carl6868

masterpfa said:


> Another option I may look at, although I'm getting UAPP to stream up to 11.2MHz in Native DSD




Nice, how are you achieving that, what are you using as a server and what phone/dap are you using ?

Cheers


----------



## masterpfa

carl6868 said:


> Nice, how are you achieving that, what are you using as a server and what phone/dap are you using ?
> 
> Cheers


 
 I have a NETGEAR ReadyNAS 104 and a few phones/DAP that I connect to my network, a OnePlus One, a Nexus 6P and my Onkyo DP-X1.

 I find UAPP very capable for my needs and relatively easy to use. None of my phones have expandable storage so while at home this works just fine and also saves being tied to my laptop and Jriver (other Win/OS APPS are also available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 As long as your phone has a capable CPU and RAM should play with very little tweaking required.
  
 Edit:
  

  

  
 It's late and I should be in bed so just a quick picture


 (Yes I know headphones are connected to DP-X1 and not the Mojo, this is for demonstration purposes only)


----------



## Carl6868

Nice one I will have to give it a go, got a Galaxy S4 so we will see if it's up to the job


----------



## sharon124

ritvik said:


> I was having some battery issues with my
> 
> Over the last two/three months I've been using the same Samsung charger that came with my S6 Edge and haven't had issues in the past.
> 
> ...




According to given picture the samsung adaptor delivers 2A current which is more than mojo's recomminded current rating (1A). I think that may be the reason. 
So try to charge your mojo using 1A charging adaptor (optimum one is apple iphone charger which deliver 1A).
If still issue exists , as per my understanding you have to RMA.
Next time never use any kind of adaptor which delivers more than 1A. Seems that this is a good lesson!!!


----------



## Skyyyeman

sharon124 said:


> According to given picture the samsung adaptor delivers 2A current which is more than mojo's recomminded current rating (1A). I think that may be the reason.
> So try to charge your mojo using 1A charging adaptor (optimum one is apple iphone charger which deliver 1A).
> If still issue exists , as per my understanding you have to RMA.
> Next time never use any kind of adaptor which delivers more than 1A. Seems that this is a good lesson!!!


 
  
 Not correct. The total amount of current provided by the charger doesn't matter since the Mojo only takes what it needs. It's called a "take" event. For example, you can charge a device, e.g., a portable shaver or vacuum, from your house wall current which provides thousands of times the current needed, but the device only takes what it needs -- the device doesn't blow up or melt since it only "takes" what it needs.


----------



## Carl6868

sharon124 said:


> According to given picture the samsung adaptor delivers 2A current which is more than mojo's recomminded current rating (1A). I think that may be the reason.
> So try to charge your mojo using 1A charging adaptor (optimum one is apple iphone charger which deliver 1A).
> If still issue exists , as per my understanding you have to RMA.
> Next time never use any kind of adaptor which delivers more than 1A. Seems that this is a good lesson!!!




That's not correct, the mojo or any other piece of equipment will only draw the current that it needs to charge, there is no disadvantage having a higher current charger than needed and it is better to have more current available rather then not enough !

Also the 1amp iPhone charger you recommend isn't ideal as it is the bare minimum needed and I believe a number of the issues in this thread about mojo batteries discharging too quickly are due to inadequate chargers !

Edit: too slow


----------



## rkt31

i have few quad dsd samples. does quad dsd need native dsd streaming or it works in dop with foobar ?


----------



## headmanPL

masterpfa said:


> Click on the orange selection button
> 
> 
> Choose 'Network'
> ...



That is one solution. My NAS is running Twonky, so selecting the UPnP/DLNA option above Tidal, is how I play from NAS.


----------



## masterpfa

headmanpl said:


> That is one solution. My NAS is running Twonky, so selecting the UPnP/DLNA option above Tidal, is how I play from NAS.


 
 Very true that is another alternative, it's whatever will work for@*Skeptikern* and others who have not been able to connect their NAS drive to UAPP


----------



## iknowpeanuts

Hi all, a previous lurker here. A little shy about posting, especially in the face of the many knowledgeable members here, but decided to try and start posting (ashamedly quite lazy) because of a newfound excitement in headphone gear again. Sounds like signs of audio fever methinks
  
 i'm a little late to the party, but was testing out the Mojo for a month or two after John passed me one to try out a while back. I've tried my fair share of headphones and amplifiers (nothing too epic though) and was previously happy enough to go through life with a simple x3ii + m50x combination (good enough for the convenience!), but my extended time with the Mojo has certainly made it hard for me to go back.
  
 For someone who's more on the mainstream side of things, I was quite excited by its premise of catering for those who want to start on their journey into 'high resolution' audio without having to spend super crazy money. Its not dirt cheap, but you can do a lot worse. Plus from experience it's easier to explain to people why all these contraptions and messy cables are worth the effort when there's a striking contrast, which i feel the Mojo does easily, compared to some other devices.
  
 Now my x3ii is gonna have to find a new home, and while my m50x is a good match, i kinda want more. I cant bring out my open cans on the move so i have to hunt for a new set of closed backs.
  
 I might have missed the post(s) but has anyone tried an Audeze Sine/Oppo Pm3 with a mojo?
  
 P.S.
 Anyway to the above posts about alternative apps, I've been using the Korg iAudioGate and I love it. While the Onkyo feels more lush, the iAudioengine is a little more neutral and it's much easier for me to pick out details. The downside is it's bloody pricey and to be honest, I stupidly bought the app without thinking and considering the ramifications. Fortunately it did not end badly for me. It also has to be said that the interface is sparse, but it works for me cos i hate tweaking.


----------



## uzi2

iknowpeanuts said:


> Now my x3ii is gonna have to find a new home, and while my m50x is a good match, i kinda want more. I cant bring out my open cans on the move so i have to hunt for a new set of closed backs.


 
 Why does the DAP have to go? What will you be using as transport for the Mojo? I'd have thought the X3ii would serve you well. Whether you go for closed back (travel type) headphones or more isolating in ears, there is a huge choice and by keeping your existing transport (X3ii), will leave more money to spend on them.


----------



## Antihippy

Actually I've been meaning to ask, what do I need to hook up the x3ii to the mojo?

Even though part of the reason why I went for adac/amp solution is because I don't want to control a second device, but it'll be a nice option to have if I want to be away from my phone.


----------



## uzi2

antihippy said:


> Actually I've been meaning to ask, what do I need to hook up the x3ii to the mojo?
> 
> Even though part of the reason why I went for adac/amp solution is because I don't want to control a second device, but it'll be a nice option to have if I want to be away from my phone.


 

 I'm sure it's all covered in post 3, but the simplest way is to make use of the digital adapter provided with the X3ii. You will need a male RCA to male 3.5mm mono coax cable or adapter to connect this cable to the Mojo.
  
 Post 3 heading - Connecting Mojo to devices via 3.5mm coaxial


----------



## Antihippy

Ah thanks for that. I keep forgetting about post 3. However, it seems like I've probably mislaid that connector at one point. Probably will have to get a new one. Hopefully there's a right angled one.


----------



## x RELIC x

antihippy said:


> Actually I've been meaning to ask, what do I need to hook up the x3ii to the mojo?
> 
> Even though part of the reason why I went for adac/amp solution is because I don't want to control a second device, but it'll be a nice option to have if I want to be away from my phone.




Maybe consider this. I haven't tried it.

Short X3ii/X5ii/X7 to Mojo coaxial cable


----------



## Carl6868

masterpfa said:


> Very true that is another alternative, it's whatever will work for@*Skeptikern* and others who have not been able to connect their NAS drive to UAPP


 

 Success 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      
  
 BTW you can see how pink the button is on my mojo when playing DSD !


----------



## Ike1985

ritvik said:


> I was having some battery issues with my Mojo.
> 
> Over the last two/three months I've been using the same Samsung charger that came with my S6 Edge and haven't had issues in the past.
> 
> ...




Mine also had a long battery life the first week or so and then suddenly dropped to 2 hours maximum. I sent mine in for a replacement.


----------



## Jethrosang

Is it me, or the mojo's reliability is a tad less?


----------



## masterpfa

carl6868 said:


> Success
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Glad to see it, it's good to know it works. I don't always play such Hi-Res files but for demonstration purposes it does demonstrate the Mojo and UAPP as an ideal partnership


----------



## NaiveSound

masterpfa said:


> Glad to see it, it's good to know it works. I don't always play such Hi-Res files but for demonstration purposes it does demonstrate the Mojo and UAPP as an ideal partnership




I too find a clearer sound with uapp vs onkyo for Android to mojo


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> I too find a clearer sound with uapp vs onkyo for Android to mojo




Is uapp bit-perfect?


----------



## fluidz

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hama-Arezzo-Style-40f-Camera/dp/B00185HPFO
  
 Perfect as a Mojo carrying case, and not a bad price either.


----------



## Duy Le

x relic x said:


> Maybe consider this. I haven't tried it.
> 
> Short X3ii/X5ii/X7 to Mojo coaxial cable


 

 You can contact the seller to ask for right angle (L) connector or cable length too. He is very nice.


----------



## Bourne Identity

I have purchased the LG G4 and mojo will be on order soon (2-3 days) struggling to find a short OTG cable (Micro B to Micro B) for the LG G4. Any help would be most appreciated. (I am in the UK). 
  
 Also what players are you using that will work with Mojo and push the audio through the USB port.


----------



## harpo1

duy le said:


> You can contact the seller to ask for right angle (L) connector or cable length too. He is very nice.


 
 He's waiting for right angle trrs connectors to come in right now.  Great guy and makes just about any cable you can think of and great prices to boot.


----------



## masterpfa

bourne identity said:


> I have purchased the LG G4 and mojo will be on order soon (2-3 days) struggling to find a short OTG cable (Micro B to Micro B) for the LG G4. Any help would be most appreciated. (I am in the UK).
> 
> Also what players are you using that will work with Mojo and push the audio through the USB port.


 
 Hi
 Have a read through the post on the 1st page, there are a few links 'Please READ the 3rd post!' as well as several suggestions on cables and USB apps, plus there is mention of USB apps in this page and a few  pages before this post.
  
 Hint have a look at the post at the top of this page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ***cough cough UAPP cough**

 Short USB cables I have had to get from abroad unable to find any in the UK, with probably a 3-4 week wait, however with the included OTG and one of these will be enough to get you going


----------



## headmanPL

ike1985 said:


> Is uapp bit-perfect?



It is


----------



## betula

A few posts ago I was complaining about the battery life of Mojo being not more than 5-6 hrs with Fidelio X2s.
 I have to admit I bought Mojo from someone who hardly ever used it. So probably the first 10hrs charging time was skipped.
 I charged mojo for 10hrs last night, and so far I got 2 hrs on blue light compared to the previous 1hr 15 mins. This is quite promising, let's see what the final playing time will be.


----------



## bavinck

betula said:


> A few posts ago I was complaining about the battery life of Mojo being not more than 5-6 hrs with Fidelio X2s.
> I have to admit I bought Mojo from someone who hardly ever used it. So probably the first 10hrs charging time was skipped.
> I charged mojo for 10hrs last night, and so far I got 2 hrs on blue light compared to the previous 1hr 15 mins. This is quite promising, let's see what the final playing time will be.


 
 Maybe the 10 hr thing is about software calibration.


----------



## hellfire8888

Two hour battery life is bad


----------



## betula

hellfire8888 said:


> Two hour battery life is bad


 

 One hour is even worse, but what are you talking about?


----------



## Coopaw

He said two hours with Blue light, that means he has only use up about 20% of the battery capacity. He still has Green,  yellow and red to go.  So should be 8hrs plus total time.


----------



## Mojo ideas

hellfire8888 said:


> Two hour battery life is bad


 He said 2 hours on blue battery status light that means it's still got at least eighty percent of its charge left in it.


----------



## Ritvik

It took 16 hours to charge my Mojo completely yesterday, but now it looks like things are back to normal with the battery in my case. Will still keep track of things to make sure it doesn't need to be replaced.
  
 I used it for around four and a half hours before it turned yellow with the Final Audio Pandora VI and the Heir Audiio 8.A. Following this I charged it again and took a little under 2 hours to get back up to a full charge. Lets hope this sticks


----------



## shuto77

How are people connecting the Mojo to Android phones? I just ordered mine, and was expecting to use a right-angke otg cable. 

Are their any better options available that are reasonably priced?


----------



## DJBaila

shuto77 said:


> How are people connecting the Mojo to Android phones? I just ordered mine, and was expecting to use a right-angke otg cable.
> 
> Are their any better options available that are reasonably priced?


 
http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm​


----------



## sabloke

Later this month, I hope... Bring it DIGNIS!!!

  

  

  
 source: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=215504375184864&story_fbid=952885264780101


----------



## nigel801

Cheaper option for Android micro to micro OTG and sounds great.
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301556014007?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## nigel801

I have noticed if I dont use Mojo fully charged for couple of days than it drains the battery which I find weired anyone else had similat experience.


----------



## sabloke

nigel801 said:


> Cheaper option for Android micro to micro OTG and sounds great.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301556014007?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 

 Got two of those from that ebayer and both work great. Takes about two weeks to get them delivered.


----------



## shuto77

nigel801 said:


> Cheaper option for Android micro to micro OTG and sounds great.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301556014007?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT




I have two of these. Very nice for the price.


----------



## shuto77

djbaila said:


> http://www.ttvjaudio.com/TTVJ_Micro_USB_to_Micro_USB_Portable_Cable_p/aat0000200.htm​




Thanks! I'll see if it's any better than the $6 cable I bought from eBay. 

In for one.


----------



## nigel801

iknowpeanuts said:


> Hi all, a previous lurker here. A little shy about posting, especially in the face of the many knowledgeable members here, but decided to try and start posting (ashamedly quite lazy) because of a newfound excitement in headphone gear again. Sounds like signs of audio fever methinks
> 
> i'm a little late to the party, but was testing out the Mojo for a month or two after Robb passed me one to try out a while back. I've tried my fair share of headphones and amplifiers (nothing too epic though) and was previously happy enough to go through life with a simple x3ii + m50x combination (good enough for the convenience!), but my extended time with the Mojo has certainly made it hard for me to go back.
> 
> ...


 
 I am using the Mojo with Oppo PM-3 and love the combo, Mojo has more than enough headroom to drive Oppo and sound is amazing specially acoustic and pop, for EDM as most of the gurus are aware Oppo doesn't have the same slam as Audeze or Shure but it has very good texture and clean delivery.
 I am also using HE-500 which are more demanding and Mojo can drive these monster also with ease however I found my Geek Pulse Xfi in Balanced mode be able to give more punch and depth.


----------



## AbdullaSaleh

hey guys , I wonder if mojo will improve the sound of my combo hm 901 +r oxanne
 what to be expected, is it huge improvement over 901 ?
 Thanks


----------



## qafro

sabloke said:


> Later this month, I hope... Bring it DIGNIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Please add an attachment part for iPhone 6s with the case.


----------



## Carl6868

nigel801 said:


> Cheaper option for Android micro to micro OTG and sounds great.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301556014007?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT




That's not micro to micro its micro to mini !

I'm guessing there are some phones that use mini usb connection rather than micro ?


----------



## sandalaudio

sabloke said:


> Later this month, I hope... Bring it DIGNIS!!!
> 
> source: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=215504375184864&story_fbid=952885264780101


 
  
 Cool. I really want a fancy leather case for the Mojo. I keep having to put the Mojo away after use, because I'm too worried about scuffing the black paint.


----------



## shuto77

sandalaudio said:


> Cool. I really want a fancy leather case for the Mojo. I keep having to put the Mojo away after use, because I'm too worried about scuffing the black paint.




Yes, this is a very nice case. If it's about $30,I'm in for one.


----------



## Vaipec

heavenmore said:


> Hi, anyone here can share synergy between Mojo and Fitear tg334 / mh334?


 
  
 Yes, i do have both and I find the synergy perfect. Can't listen enough. I do listen to a lot of live classic music concerts and fiio x3II > mojo > tg 334 is one of the closest to live music, providing good masters.
 As many people wrote here, the most important is the master quality, found 44/16 to sound very very good if the master is good. I've tried HD800 and Audeze LC2 and i prefere tg334, even i had to listen those using lehmann audio black cube amp, as I don't have 3.5mm to 6.3 adapter. I'll try later the big cans directly to mojo. 
 Is the best sound the tg334 provide by far, all this IMHO
  
 be careful, as there are no edginess and the highs are so smooth, it's really easy to listen to loud without any fatigue and there are the risk of ear damage. It's like a drug, i have to dose myself


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

shuto77 said:


> How are people connecting the Mojo to Android phones? I just ordered mine, and was expecting to use a right-angke otg cable.
> 
> Are their any better options available that are reasonably priced?


 

  
 FORZA will make one any way you like (takes about a month for a custom)


----------



## shuto77

hawaiibadboy said:


> FORZA will make one any way you like (takes about a month for a custom)


 
 Thanks, man!
  
 I just ordered one from Todd the Vinyl Junkie for $28 shipped.
  
 What's the price range from FORZA?

 Thanks,
 Joe


----------



## GreenBow

Please is anyone an expert with other free music players that use ASIO and WASAPI? My Jriver trial has ended, and I think I need a player that operates these bitperfect drivers.
  
 I am sure it's not a placeabo effect when I think WASAPI and ASIO sound better than Direct Sound. Since my JRiver trial expired I have been using Media Go for two days. I am sure it sounds cold, less detailed, and not as smooth. I had got used to the Mojo sounding smooth, coaxing and involving. Now I find music more difficult to listen to. I do not know if it's my imagination, but I am sure it isn't.
  
 Anyway I have found Winamp, AIMP3, and Winyl. They are all free and operate in Bitperfect. However I do not know if they will allow me to set a second's silence before playback. If not it means that the Mojo will be cutting off a second here and there.
  
 Please can anyone advise me ona these free players or other players that do allow inserting silence. I am aware that Foobar does it, but I am avoiding Foobar because I can't configure it.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

shuto77 said:


> Thanks, man!
> 
> I just ordered one from Todd the Vinyl Junkie for $28 shipped.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Depends on the cable type ,length. $60 roughly.


----------



## shuto77

@Hawaiibadboy Thanks for the info! I'll stick with the one I ordered, and consider the Forza if I'm not happy with it. 
  
 I'm sure the Forza is better, but I'd rather not drop another $60 at this time. 
  
 How does the saying go, "sorry about your wallet..."?


----------



## HeavenMore

vaipec said:


> Yes, i do have both and I find the synergy perfect. Can't listen enough. I do listen to a lot of live classic music concerts and fiio x3II > mojo > tg 334 is one of the closest to live music, providing good masters.
> As many people wrote here, the most important is the master quality, found 44/16 to sound very very good if the master is good. I've tried HD800 and Audeze LC2 and i prefere tg334, even i had to listen those using lehmann audio black cube amp, as I don't have 3.5mm to 6.3 adapter. I'll try later the big cans directly to mojo.
> Is the best sound the tg334 provide by far, all this IMHO
> 
> be careful, as there are no edginess and the highs are so smooth, it's really easy to listen to loud without any fatigue and there are the risk of ear damage. It's like a drug, i have to dose myself


 

 Thanks Vaipec!
 Yup, i already order mojo.
 Now i just have to wait.


----------



## Ra97oR

greenbow said:


> Please is anyone an expert with other free music players that use ASIO and WASAPI? My Jriver trial has ended, and I think I need a player that operates these bitperfect drivers.
> 
> I am sure it's not a placeabo effect when I think WASAPI and ASIO sound better than Direct Sound. Since my JRiver trial expired I have been using Media Go for two days. I am sure it sounds cold, less detailed, and not as smooth. I had got used to the Mojo sounding smooth, coaxing and involving. Now I find music more difficult to listen to. I do not know if it's my imagination, but I am sure it isn't.
> 
> ...


 

 foobar2000 with add on will be able to add a configurable amount of silence before a track, not sure what you meant by not being able to configure it.
  
 If you have problem with the pre silence on USB, have you tried using Optical in instead? It solves the problems with USB completely for me.


----------



## GreenBow

ra97or said:


> foobar2000 with add on will be able to add a configurable amount of silence before a track, not sure what you meant by not being able to configure it.
> 
> If you have problem with the pre silence on USB, have you tried using Optical in instead? It solves the problems with USB completely for me.


 

 Thank you again, I was forgetting the optical connection fixes muting, when no sampling rate change occurs. I would need to acquire something like one of these for my PC.




 That would get the S/PDIF signal from motherboard header, to the PC rear panel.
  
 What I find confusing about Foobar is that I can't make it do what I want. If I rip a CD to it, I end up with 'Playlist 1'. Another CD and I get 'Playlist2'. That's nothing like Media Go or JRiver with its tile/thumbnail presentation. I really don't have the patience or an idea how to confgure Foobar anymore, to look like other players. I have already tried and hit a dead-end. I know it can be done because googling pictures shows it looking that way.


----------



## betula

vaipec said:


> be careful, as there are no edginess and the highs are so smooth, it's really easy to listen to loud without any fatigue and there are the risk of ear damage. *It's like a drug, i have to dose myself *


 
 I feel the same way since I bought Mojo. I feel uncomfortable if I miss my daily dosage.


----------



## OmidelF

Hello guys!
  
 so i bought a Beyerdynamic T90 now i have 2 options :
  
 1. buy beyerdynamic a20 ( amp) with it + DragonFly v1.0 DAC
  
  
 2. buy the Chord Mojo for it ( amp/dac)
  
  
 which one do you suggest ? is Chord mojo good enough for driving the T90 ?
  
  
 also is Mojo even a good amp ? or it's mainly a great DAC with a normal amp ? because every review i read about the chord is mainly focused on the DAC part of the chord rather than the AMP part of it , so is it a good amp/dac for T90 or should i get Beyer a20 with DragonFly for it ?!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

omidelf said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> so i bought a Beyerdynamic T90 now i have 2 options :
> 
> ...


 
 i haven't heard the T90 but i recently compared the Mojo with the DragonFly.  no contest.  the Mojo is clearly a master device much more musical than the dragonfly1.2, which was an improvement over the original dragonfly.  the amp in the Mojo is pretty damn good, haven't had to use another stacked amp on it with any of my headphones. i had the Mojo o tour audition from TTVJ.com and am sad i have to send it on today....that speaks a lot.......of course the Mojo is 4x expensive than the dragonfly......is it four times better?  maybe, it is in a different league of sound, sounding like much more expensive desktop boutique feel dac/amp combos...really impressive and addictive.....


----------



## betula

Just for the record regarding battery life:
 As I bought my Mojo second hand as new from someone who didn't need it, I wasn't sure if the first 10hrs charge was applied or not.
 I didn't get more than 5-6 hrs of battery life with full sized opened can having the volume just below green.
 After charging Mojo for 10 hrs battery life easily exceeded 8 hrs for the first time with the same setup. So problem solved.


----------



## 435279

betula said:


> Just for the record regarding battery life:
> As I bought my Mojo second hand as new from someone who didn't need it, I wasn't sure if the first 10hrs charge was applied or not.
> I didn't get more than 5-6 hrs of battery life with full sized opened can having the volume just below green.
> After charging Mojo for 10 hrs battery life easily exceeded 8 hrs for the first time with the same setup. So problem solved.


 

 That matches my findings too. Using a USB voltage/current monitor I have confirmed that the Mojo continues to draw 100ma from the PSU long after the charge indicator light has gone out. So it makes sense that a longer 10h+ charge will get the maximum possible operating time.


----------



## jarnopp

omidelf said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> so i bought a Beyerdynamic T90 now i have 2 options :
> 
> ...




You cannot separate the Mojo DAC from the amp, so anyone who is commenting on the sound is commenting on the dac/amp package. In Mojo's case, you would not want to separate them. I find it is powerful enough to drive almost anything well, so I would say yes, Mojo is a great DAC and you should try it with whatever phones you want and see first if you think you need more for an additional external amp. You likely will not, IMO, unless you are trying to drive HE-6s or something.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

jarnopp said:


> You cannot separate the Mojo DAC from the amp, so anyone who is commenting on the sound is commenting on the dac/amp package. In Mojo's case, you would not want to separate them. I find it is powerful enough to drive almost anything well, so I would say yes, Mojo is a great DAC and you should try it with whatever phones you want and see first if you think you need more for an additional external amp. You likely will not, IMO, unless you are trying to drive HE-6s or something.




I agree. I hadn't bothered listening to HD650 since I sold my desktop setup as I have always found it pretty demanding and needing to be properly amped. After listening to them with Mojo for the last few days I am pretty blown away. It feels like I am getting 80% the performance of HD650 with my old Schiit Gumby/Mjolnir setup for 1/4 of the price and probably 1/16 of the size


----------



## Sound Eq

the best ever sound you can get from a transportable setup with my oppo pm1
  
 note 3--- mojo---alo mk3 B ( all lavricables ) --- oppo pm1
  
 I have reached end game for full size headphone set up, if only you could hear what I hear amazing sound sig with tight tight controlled bass, smooth, lush, simply best ever i heard and I will not take this setup apart for at least some time


----------



## canali

looks like a killer setup.
  
 and you know, at the same time i can't wait til portable audio further evolves
 and companies like chord and iFi come out with models that are slimmer, lighter and a bit less bulky
 ..let's face it we all want a chord mojo and highly respect Chord, alongside companies like iFi:
 just the form factor for lightweight portability just isn't there....esp when you're sandwiching together multiple devices
 for even more bulk and wanting to _walk around_ enjoying your music.
  
 look at the 3 new audioquest dragonflys coming out in early 2nd quarter,
 that will allegedly work with a host of ios and android devices....
 will include a new Red 'turbo' model will host a better dac and amp to drive more demanding headphones.
 Darko has a good review and vimeo link.
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/01/ces-2016-audioquest-mobilise-dragonfly-black-red/*
  

  
  
 ...now that imo is truly fab form factor.
 they're lightweight, small, unobtrusive...what is not to love....
 yes of course neither the sound nor versatility
 will equal that of the mojo. but that thumb sized form factor, coupled with decent
 sound, will appeal to alot of people.
 and Darko alludes to such (and in the comments)
  
 excerpt:
_ Mobile device compatibility on the new DragonFlys might not be a big deal to everyone but head-fiers will likely appreciate how this solution is (quite literally) millimetres from being an inline DAC/amplifier, deftly side-stepping the need to strap on a bulkier box (I’m looking at you Chord Mojo). Plug an OTG USB cable into your Android device or hook a CCK into an iPhone and connect either DragonFly Red or Black for portable audio that’ll sound considerably better than your phone’s headphone socket._
  
 please don't misunderstand me: I'm looking forward to supporting Chord and iFI
 (i will be receiving a micro idsd soon, for example)
 and am considering the mojo too....but I'd not be honest if I said that I won't
 also be checking out the new Dragonflys.
  
 I think we're still in the early stages of where portable
 audio will move esp as we get more and more smartphones coming out with supposedly good dacs
 (LG G5, LG V10, Samsung S7) or lighter daps like the AJ Jr or Sony A26
  
 and i dont' think it'll take many yrs, w the way technology speeds along,
 to make such changes in form factor...if there is a demand for it.
  
 Quote:
  


sound eq said:


> the best ever sound you can get from a transportable setup with my oppo pm1
> 
> note 3--- mojo---alo mk3 B ( all lavricables ) --- oppo pm1
> 
> I have reached end game for full size headphone set up, if only you could hear what I hear amazing sound sig with tight tight controlled bass, smooth, lush, simply best ever i heard and I will not take this setup apart for at least some time


----------



## Sound Eq

yeah thats why i mentioned my setup is transportable


----------



## betula

canali said:


>


 

 Who wouldn't like a credit card size Mojo? 
 But we might have to wait for that level of innovation and technique a couple of more decades.
 Till then Mojo in its current size is quite portable and enjoyable imo.


----------



## NaiveSound

If I want more slam and punch (not just in the bass) do I have to change mojo (and get something else) or change se846)?


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> If I want more slam and punch (not just in the bass) do I have to change mojo (and get something else) or change se846)?


 
  
  
 It's a secret.


----------



## Sound Eq

naivesound said:


> If I want more slam and punch (not just in the bass) do I have to change mojo (and get something else) or change se846)?


 
 i am surprised as with my shure 846 the mojo even without amp is dam amazing


----------



## Duncan

Giving the only Shure love I can these days, I have to say that my well and truly forgotten SRH1840 sound pretty darned holographic out of the mojo... Bass is a little on the soft side, but that could be more to do with my conditioning than anything.

On the flip side, most full sized headphones have sounded awful to me the past couple of years, but quite happy with the tonal balance of these...

Kudos to a great combination (amping sweetens up the treble, but mojo on its own is still great)


----------



## Ra97oR

Trying to write up my review on the Mojo, so was using it as my DAC & amp at my desktop system instead of feeding into my dedicated headphone amp.
  
 The difference with music is actually not massive, but when I was playing Rainbow 6: Siege, the soundstage difference was hugely noticeable and forced me to revert back to Line-out feeding my headphone amp for much better sound location details.
  
 It was pretty surprising to confirm my initial findings like that.


----------



## x RELIC x

omidelf said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> so i bought a Beyerdynamic T90 now i have 2 options :
> 
> ...




The Mojo will drive the T90 just fine.

The 'amp' in the Mojo is extremely transparent and has only one discrete active stage after the DAC, unlike 'traditional' amp sections on other devices. That's why the focus is on the DAC, which is far and above in its capability over pretty much all 'off the shelf' DACs available. As Rob has posted, you can't seperate the sound of the amp from the sound of the DAC... They are one in the same. This is also the reason there is no seperate line-out that bypasses the 'amp', because you can't, and you don't need to.


----------



## sandalaudio

omidelf said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> so i bought a Beyerdynamic T90 now i have 2 options :
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mojo is a very good amp. It is as powerful as the bigger Hugo, and far more powerful than many desktop amps.
 A lot of people assume that it is weak because it looks small, but it's more than sufficient for T90.
  
 As for the A20, sound quality wise, if you want to compete with the Mojo, you will need to think about the bigger Beyer A2 rather than A20.
  
 The only reason why you might buy an A20 over Mojo is purely for the convenience of having analogue line input (which Mojo doesn't have).
 Dragonfly is a pretty entry level DAC with decent enough sound. It's super convenient for mobile use. One issue is that it only supports up to 96kHz PCM, so you won't be able to experiment with DSD and higher sample rates etc, which is fun to do.


----------



## Townyj

My Concero HP could drive my old T90s. 250ohm with 125db sensitivity. You can drive them from a phone quite easily, not the best sound but they dont need much to make them sing. The mojo will easily get them pumping.


----------



## NaiveSound

townyj said:


> My Concero HP could drive my old T90s. 250ohm with 125db sensitivity. You can drive them from a phone quite easily, not the best sound but they dont need much to make them sing. The mojo will easily get them pumping.




What are a few headphones or IEMs that Mojo is too weak for?


----------



## shuto77

mython said:


> It's a secret.




Plus 1


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, just got my Chord Mojo in that I bought off our forums.  I knew it'd be small, but just didn't expect it to be this size.  And of course I had a silly moment, as I got the drivers installed, wondered why I wans't getting any audio, then it occurred to me I should probably check where the PC was sending the audio...  thank you PC for sending the audio to my monitor which has no speakers   It certainly has a more powerful line out level than the Fiio X5 Classic...  had to turn the speakers down real quick!


----------



## Townyj

naivesound said:


> What are a few headphones or IEMs that Mojo is too weak for?




More then likely the Planars. LCD2/LCD4 and the rest like the HE400i and onwards. Id say anything from 16-300ohm with around 97db+ efficiency you should be fine with. There is quite a variety of headphones within that range. 

It will probably sound ok with a few of the higher end headphones. But you would be pushing it to the limit. Investing in a fullsize rig will get that extra 5-10%.


----------



## harpo1

townyj said:


> More then likely the Planars. LCD2/LCD4 and the rest like the HE400i and onwards. Id say anything from 16-300ohm with around 97db+ sensitivity you should be fine with. There is quite a variety of headphones within that range.


 
 It drives the HE-400i's and the Oppo PM-3's just fine.


----------



## x RELIC x

townyj said:


> More then likely the Planars. LCD2/LCD4 and the rest like the HE400i and onwards. Id say anything from 16-300ohm with around 97db+ sensitivity you should be fine with. There is quite a variety of headphones within that range.




No, Mojo drives planers just fine except for maybe the HE-6 or the Abyss. Honestly, my LCD-2 is just as impactful and musical with the Mojo as my desktop gear. No where near pushing the limit, unless you're deaf.


----------



## echoz

townyj said:


> More then likely the Planars. LCD2/LCD4 and the rest like the HE400i and onwards. Id say anything from 16-300ohm with around 97db+ efficiency you should be fine with. There is quite a variety of headphones within that range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No problem with HE400i,400s,HEX and HEK


----------



## shuto77

Is anyone driving the Alpha Primes with the Mojo?


----------



## NaiveSound

You guys consider the he400i punchy and slam and engaging with thr mojo? I'm looking for a full size headphone for mojo pair, I didn't like the lcd2


----------



## bavinck

echoz said:


> No problem with HE400i,400s,HEX and HEK


 
 he560 sounds great through the mojo - not anywhere near max volume (I would guess 50%?)


----------



## Ritvik

Preferred the Mojo and LCD2 combo over my balanced HA-1 desktop setup. No issues driving LCD lineup (haven't heard the LCD 4). Don't have my old HE-4 which was harder to drive than most cans so can't really comment on them but the entire 400 series shouldn't be an issue either.


----------



## henriks

I maybe getting to much Mojo, now i am looking at 2Qute dac...


----------



## Townyj

x relic x said:


> No, Mojo drives planers just fine except for maybe the HE-6 or the Abyss. Honestly, my LCD-2 is just as impactful and musical with the Mojo as my desktop gear. No where near pushing the limit, unless you're deaf.




Interesting... seeing as the whole time ive been on Head-Fi people bang on about needing more power for the Planars to sound their best. Good to know they sound fine out of the mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

townyj said:


> Interesting... seeing as the whole time ive been on Head-Fi people bang on about needing more power for the Planars to sound their best. Good to know they sound fine out of the mojo.




In a lot of cases planar headphones may need more power, but the Mojo has much more power than the tiny size would indicate. Same power as the Hugo actually. Also, when planar magnetics made a 'comeback' many portable sources were just not up to snuff and I guess the impression has stuck.

It's funny, I imagine this video is how a lot of us perceive the magic that Chord and Rob Watts has created with the tiny Mojo. I know I had a knuckle dragging moment trying to figure out how they do it when I first heard it:


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P8NRh9UI1aQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## Townyj

x relic x said:


> In a lot of cases planar headphones may need more power, but the Mojo has much more power than the tiny size would indicate. Same power as the Hugo actually. Also, when planar magnetics made a 'comeback' many portable sources were just not up to snuff and I guess the impression has stuck.
> 
> It's funny, I imagine this video is how a lot of us perceive the magic that Chord and Rob Watts has created with the tiny Mojo. I know I had a knuckle dragging moment trying to figure out how they do it when I first heard it:
> 
> ...




Oh i know the specs are on par with the Hugo and even Jude mentioned he prefers the Mojo over the Hugo. Which is pretty big due to the price difference n all.

Ive found my sweet spot with the Mojo and my Concero HP. Both do amazing things for such small packages. You are right though, they have squeezed quite alot into such a small item. Its impressive. I have never been a planar fan after owning the HE500 in the past, things just seem to be getting out of hand price wise nowadays. Anything over a thousand dollars just seems ludicrous really. Especially when the Mojo clearly punches above its weight. I hope things even out a little more cost wise.


----------



## thisisvv

May i ask how is the Mojo performance as a Dac only mostly against the chord hugo.


----------



## Andy Andy

rob watts said:


> Apart from the extra resolution the display has over Hugo, the colours are the same for a given output level for Mojo and Hugo, as they have the same volume code and identical analogue gain. Both have potentially +18 dB digital gain, but Hugo just displays it as white.
> 
> Rob




Rob,if by any change Chord will release a DAP carrying the power of MOJO. The whole audiophile world will shook, no kidding. I have been listening to a lot of Audio Equipment, and i can say Hugo/Mojo is one of the biggest audio achievement i have ever seen in the last decade. If there is Nobel for Audio, Mojo will get it


----------



## x RELIC x

andy andy said:


> Rob,if by any change Chord will release a DAP carrying the power of MOJO. The whole audiophile world will shook, no kidding. I have been listening to a lot of Audio Equipment, and i can say Hugo/Mojo is one of the biggest audio achievement i have ever seen in the last decade. If there is Nobel for Audio, Mojo will get it




I believe their intention is to add the SD card accessory (which apparently includes a small screen) to be exactly that. An all in one solution with the Mojo.


----------



## Andy Andy

x relic x said:


> I believe their intention is to add the SD card accessory (which apparently includes a small screen) to be exactly that. An all in one solution with the Mojo.




Oh, that will be wondrous. At least Chord will help a lot of audio enthusiasts who got their wallet destroyed by AK, i am still quite shocked how a 3500 USD player falls short to a 899 one, QP1R. The latter even has more power than the former.


----------



## sabloke

Don't thing a Chrod DAP is a good idea... I would bet my last dollar that people will start complaining about UI, firmware updates, Android or whatever other OS updates and so on. I'm happy with my magic pebble as it is


----------



## Andy Andy

sabloke said:


> Don't thing a Chrod DAP is a good idea... I would bet my last dollar that people will start complaining about UI, firmware updates, Android or whatever other OS updates and so on. I'm happy with my magic pebble as it is



If i had enough money, i would buy Sony division for DAP and Chord division for Hugo, then marry the UI of Sony with the sound of Mojo and calls the subsidiary company "Chorny".

"It sound corny until you heard a Chorny"


----------



## OmidelF

ok guys now i wanna buy the MOJO for my T90 , so all i need for the great experience is a T90+ MOJO , connect t90 to mojo , connect mojo to my computer and that's it ? i don't need anything else right ? 

  
  

 also my motherboards has this feature called USB DAC-UP : Clean, low-noise power for your Digital-to-Analog Audio converter

 you can see it here : GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-Z170X-Gaming GT (rev. 1.0) ( in the middle of the page)


  
  
 


  
  
  
  
  
 GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-Z170X-Ga... Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3 Certified Motherboard Supports 6th Generation Intel® Core™ Processor Dual Channel DDR4, 4 DIMMs Intel® USB 3.1 with USB Type-C™ - T...


  
 View on *www.gigabyte.com*
 Preview by Yahoo​   
  

 

  

  

 so i should connect the mojo to the DAC UP usb port right ? will it help ?

  

 and last question , my mother has a feature called AMP UP which you can see in that page , how does that effect my mojo ? does that even effect it ?

  

 also there is a GAIN BOOST switch on the motherboard which in their page they say : 

 Exclusive onboard 'Gain Boost' selector switches :

 + Select either standard 2.5x or high-amplification 6x mode. 

 + 6x mode is ideal for high impedance speakers and headphones

  

  

 should i turn the GAIN BOOST on or off ? 


  
     ​  ​


----------



## highfell

thisisvv said:


> May i ask how is the Mojo performance as a Dac only mostly against the chord hugo.




My take on Mojo vs Hugo

* Sound - Hugo wins. Not much in it but enough to matter. Clearer, cleaner sound. More euphoric, spine tingling moments.
* Hugo is the better DAC for use in home Hifi systems 


* Portability - Mojo wins
* Ease of charging on the move - mojo wins because of USB 
* Phone interference - Hugo wins - zero with Hugo. When Phone on edge or GPRS , Mojo transmits this noise. Hugo never
* Ease of use - Mojo. Just connect and away you go. Don't need to select the source. Also remembers last volume.
* Cost - Mojo wins
* Better value for money - Mojo wins

I have both and keep the Hugo (now) for DAC home use only. There isn't much between the two but I do feel that the Hugo provides a better quality input as a DAC. 

If I had to get rid of one of them , I would lose the Mojo


----------



## NaiveSound

I can't wait for a simple interface SD transportation and screen ( play order/shuffe) is enough for me. 

I just wish we had more updates on this... And more info... Dumping my dx80 for a mojo add on will make thst day a good day


----------



## Tstorey

Ladies, gentlemen,
  
 long time listener, first time caller (on this thread anyhow). I'm very close to spending my hard-earned on the Mojo but have a question re: cables that isn't answered in post 3 (not that I can see anyhow).
  
 I currently have a Cozoy Astrapi for use with my iphone which came with a lightning to micro USB connector. Does anyone have any experience of using a single cable like this vs a CCK and Separate USB cable?
  
 Thanks in advance
 tim


----------



## AudioBear

Yes. Several have been discussed in prior posts. I have two (one from Lavri and a Chinese one from Taobao). Both work fine. At least two others have been reported to work. None of this proves yours will but it seems likely. Buy the Mojo and don't look back.


----------



## Tstorey

>





> Buy the Mojo and don't look back.


 
 I like your style sir )


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler






omidelf said:


> ok guys now i wanna buy the MOJO for my T90 , so all i need for the great experience is a T90+ MOJO , connect t90 to mojo , connect mojo to my computer and that's it ? i don't need anything else right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






OmidelF, Rob Watts has posted a few times saying that the Mojo should handle the original signal with no up sampling or effects added if you want the cleanest best digital to analogue conversion with the Mojo. What most don't realize is how insane the computational power inside the Mojo is. It's likely far and away better than the motherboard sound card. I suggest you read Rob Watts' latest posts on the subject to get a better understanding.

The long and short is don't process your music before it hits the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

highfell said:


> My take on Mojo vs Hugo
> 
> * Sound - Hugo wins. Not much in it but enough to matter. Clearer, cleaner sound. More euphoric, spine tingling moments.
> * Hugo is the better DAC for use in home Hifi systems
> ...




Just thinking out loud here..... I wonder if the smoother tuning in the Mojo would account for all of these differences you mention as Chord has said the Mojo is just as capable as the Hugo. I'm not trying to take anything away from the Hugo at all, but if the frequency response is simply slightly brighter that would explain a lot of these differences. For my tastes I love the tuning of the Mojo and I don't find the fidelity in the music to be lacking really. Timing and imaging are spot on so that leaves the frequency response. It would help if I actually compared the Hugo side by side with the Mojo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Layman1

andy andy said:


> If i had enough money, i would buy Sony division for DAP and Chord division for Hugo, then marry the UI of Sony with the sound of Mojo and calls the subsidiary company "Chorny".
> 
> "It sound corny until you heard a Chorny"


 

 Checking out the thread updates with morning coffee. This one made me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Personally though, I'd call the conglomerate "Sord".
 "You've haven't been overawed, until you've listened to a Sord" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 There's probably another one based on "going overboard", but I think I'll quit while I'm ahead lol


----------



## music4mhell

Just got my VE ZEN 2.0 Earbud.
 I am feeling heavenly after pairing with my Mojo even it's just out of box.
  
 I feel like, i will never use HD650 again .
  
 I think i got my Ultimate combo: For portable(Mojo+ZEN) and home(Mojo+Genelcs).
 Thanks to Headfi community, otherwise i would have never got to know about this awesome sounding 300 Ohms Earbud.
  
 FYI.. I am in minority, i can't wear IEMs more than 10 seconds even, that's the reason i can never buy and enjoy products like Sennheiser IE800 or Shure 846 .


----------



## echoz

tstorey said:


> Ladies, gentlemen,
> 
> long time listener, first time caller (on this thread anyhow). I'm very close to spending my hard-earned on the Mojo but have a question re: cables that isn't answered in post 3 (not that I can see anyhow).
> 
> ...


 

 Hi, I don't think they Cozoy Astrapi cable works for mojo as I have one and couldn't get it connected. As for CCK vs single cable, someone pointed out that it drains the phone battery by 10-20% faster


----------



## iknowpeanuts

> Originally posted by Uzi2
> 
> Why does the DAP have to go? What will you be using as transport for the Mojo? I'd have thought the X3ii would serve you well. Whether you go for closed back (travel type) headphones or more isolating in ears, there is a huge choice and by keeping your existing transport (X3ii), will leave more money to spend on them.


 
 currently using my iPhone as transport. But you're right, will be keeping it for the moment. Just learnt that I get some stuttering when playing some DSD256 files, so gonna have to work out whats the bottleneck...


----------



## masterpfa

> looks like a killer setup.
> 
> and you know, at the same time i can't wait til portable audio further evolves
> and companies like chord and iFi come out with models that are slimmer, lighter and a bit less bulky
> ...


 
  

  
  
  



betula said:


> Who wouldn't like a credit card size Mojo?
> But we might have to wait for that level of innovation and technique a couple of more decades.
> Till then Mojo in its current size is quite portable and enjoyable imo.


 
 When you imagine that the Mojo was Chords attempt to get the Hugo's sound in a more portable device, I think you can say they have succeeded (compromises have had to be made) and for those who could or would not stretch to a Hugo at £1k+ have looked at and purchased the Mojo (ME!)


----------



## sandalaudio

x relic x said:


> Just thinking out loud here..... I wonder if the smoother tuning in the Mojo would account for all of these differences you mention as Chord has said the Mojo is just as capable as the Hugo. I'm not trying to take anything away from the Hugo at all, but if the frequency response is simply slightly brighter that would explain a lot of these differences. For my tastes I love the tuning of the Mojo and I don't find the fidelity in the music to be lacking really. Timing and imaging are spot on so that leaves the frequency response. It would help if I actually compared the Hugo side by side with the Mojo. Thanks for sharing.


 
  
 Output voltage is basically identical between the Hugo and Mojo (in fact Mojo can output higher voltage than Hugo, though a bit redundant because your ear drums or your headphones would have blown up by that point).
  
 It really bugs me that a lot of people think Hugo is needed for inefficient headphones, just because Mojo looks smaller in size.
  
 The main difference in the sound is that the Mojo starts to lose power in high frequency when it's connected to low impedance (e.g. 8 ohms) headphones.
 So in actual fact Hugo and Mojo have more of a difference for low impedance IEMs rather than high impedance headphones.


----------



## x RELIC x

sandalaudio said:


> Output voltage is basically identical between the Hugo and Mojo (in fact Mojo can output higher voltage than Hugo, though a bit redundant because your ear drums or your headphones would have blown up by that point).
> 
> It really bugs me that a lot of people think Hugo is needed for inefficient headphones, just because Mojo looks smaller in size.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'm well aware of the power in the Mojo. Sure the impedance also affects the frequency response, but I was really just thinking about what Rob was saying when he said he tuned the Mojo to be smoother than the Hugo given its intended portable use. Just thinking out loud that this may just be the largest difference compared to the Hugo, not so much the capability of the DAC.


----------



## sandalaudio

x relic x said:


> That also contributes (obviously) to the sound. I was really just thinking about what Rob was saying when he said he tuned the Mojo to be smoother than the Hugo given its intended portable use. Just thinking out loud that this may just be the largest difference compared to the Hugo, not so much the capability of the DAC.


 
  
 Sorry I didn't mean it to be specifically about your comment but just in general about Hugo vs Mojo, that many people think Mojo is a weak little brother. The sound is quite different and I prefer the Hugo over Mojo in most cases.


----------



## x RELIC x

sandalaudio said:


> Sorry I didn't mean it to be specifically about your comment but just in general about Hugo vs Mojo, that many people think Mojo is a weak little brother. The sound is quite different and I prefer the Hugo over Mojo in most cases.




I've gotta hear the Hugo.


----------



## 435279

sandalaudio said:


> The main difference in the sound is that the Mojo starts to lose power in high frequency when it's connected to low impedance (e.g. 8 ohms) headphones.
> So in actual fact Hugo and Mojo have more of a difference for low impedance IEMs rather than high impedance headphones.


 
  
 That explains why the Mojo and DN-2000J is a good pairing. The high end of these IEM's is very much calmed down, the result sounds great to me.


----------



## rkt31

tried some quad dsd sample on mojo played through foobar. foobar streamed quad dsd dop successfully to mojo albeit with much higher buffer. Hugo may be more open but I prefer mojo for headphones. mojo is very very clean and rounded. I would prefer it over Hugo for long listening sessions. Fiona joy signature solos us something you would like to listen endlessly on mojo it is so good.


----------



## GreenBow

omidelf said:


> ok guys now i wanna buy the MOJO for my T90 , so all i need for the great experience is a T90+ MOJO , connect t90 to mojo , connect mojo to my computer and that's it ? i don't need anything else right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think the USB DAC-UP will be of benefit to DACs like the Meridian Explorer or the Audioquest Dragonfly. They take their power from the USB connection. Some people say that noise on those power rails causes problems for audio. I know that Rob Watts says noisy power rails from any source to charge the Mojo can cause charging noise.
  
 Whereas the Mojo doesn't use power from the USB in the same connection as the audio connection. However it would not hurt to connect the Mojo data USB connection to USB DAC-UP. Also if the current rating is of 1A on the USB DAC-UP you could use it to charge and power your Mojo. A clean power source will be perfect.
  
 GAIN BOOST - as far as I can work out this is an amplifier that connects between on board DAC and analogue outputs on the motherboard. It is to increase gain of signal from the normal amplifier on the motheroard. Different op-amp have different sound qualities.
  
 However the Mojo will bypass this system.


----------



## rkt31

Hugo is used in speaker set up and it brings out the last bit of detail to the front without being clinical ever. I use Hugo for music on speakers and for movies in 2 channel mode.


----------



## OmidelF

greenbow said:


> I think the USB DAC-UP will be of benefit to DACs like the Meridian Explorer or the Audioquest Dragonfly. They take their power from the USB connection. Some people say that noise on those power rails causes problems for audio. I know that Rob Watts says noisy power rails from any source to charge the Mojo can cause charging noise.
> 
> However the Mojo doesn't use power from the USB in the same connection as the audio connection. However it would not hurt to connect the Mojo data USB connection to USB DAC-UP. Also if the current rating is of 1A on the USB DAC-UP you could use it to charge and power your Mojo. A clean power source will be perfect.
> 
> ...


 
  
 so mojo uses 2 usb slots right ? and i should connect both of them to the noiseless usb slots ? ( since there is 2 of them )


----------



## x RELIC x

omidelf said:


> so mojo uses 2 usb slots right ? and i should connect both of them to the noiseless usb slots ? ( since there is 2 of them )




One is for power only and one is for audio only. Anything with the least amount of noise in either is preferable.


----------



## rkt31

Hugo is better for speaker set up because it does not get hot even when charging unlike mojo which due to small body heats up quickly. in fact it heats up more when running on battery alone.


----------



## buruma

My Mojo - N5


----------



## sandalaudio

x relic x said:


> I've gotta hear the Hugo.


 
  


steveoliver said:


> That explains why the Mojo and DN-2000J is a good pairing. The high end of these IEM's is very much calmed down, the result sounds great to me.


 
  
 I guess what I meant to say is that Hugo seems to be more multi-purpose and "reference" type of DAC, while the Mojo does divide opinions. I love my Mojo, but a lot of people who tried it said it sounds too different to the other headphone amps they are familiar with.
  
 That high frequency thing is only relevant for super low impedance earphones like your DN-2000J. It's part of the reason why many headphone manufacturers bother to make high impedance headphones like 600 ohms, so that it is much less affected by the amplifier driving characteristics, provided that enough voltage is available, which both Mojo and Hugo have plenty of.
  
 The most amazing experience was when I tried using the Mojo as a line level DAC against dCS Debussy for a Focal Utopia setup. Mojo sounded pretty good and very much organic. It certainly didn't hint the slightest about the vast price difference involved...


----------



## OmidelF

x relic x said:


> One is for power only and one is for audio only. Anything with the least amount of noise in either is preferable.


 
 so if i'm using it in home all the time ( since i have a open headphone ) is it ok to let in connected all the time ? so that it wouldn't run out of battery


----------



## Vaipec

nigel801 said:


> I have noticed if I dont use Mojo fully charged for couple of days than it drains the battery which I find weired anyone else had similat experience.


 

 Yes, it happened to me, when I left mojo for 4 days untouched was on blue light then tried to listen again no charge left.


----------



## 435279

sandalaudio said:


> The most amazing experience was when I tried using the Mojo as a line level DAC against dCS Debussy for a Focal Utopia setup. Mojo sounded pretty good and very much organic. It certainly didn't hint the slightest about the vast price difference involved...


 
  
 I was enjoying the same thing a couple of weeks ago. The wife said I don't like your "music" so I changed it to something she likes, John Denver, I didn't tell her the source was the Mojo.
  
 John Denver moved her to tears in a very short time, something I'd never seen before  *, its without doubt a very involving sound when used as a line level DAC.
  
  
  
 *Or perhaps that's when I told her how much it cost.


----------



## Layman1

steveoliver said:


> I was enjoying the same thing a couple of weeks ago. The wife said I don't like your "music" so I changed it to something she likes, John Denver, I didn't tell her the source was the Mojo.
> 
> John Denver moved her to tears in a very short time, something I'd never seen before  *, its without doubt a very involving sound when used as a line level DAC.
> 
> ...


 

 They may have been tears for your wallet, as she now plans to ask you to buy one for her too


----------



## sandalaudio

omidelf said:


> so if i'm using it in home all the time ( since i have a open headphone ) is it ok to let in connected all the time ? so that it wouldn't run out of battery


 
  
 I always do that on my Mojo and it seems to be OK.
  
 I had one peculiar incidence when I was using the Mojo on a home theatre amp, as soon as I plugged in the charging USB cable to the Mojo (from MSI Z97I motherboard), my speakers started making a high pitched whining sound.
  
 Basically what happened was, charging caused noise to spill out from the motherboard, which went through the chassis ground to HDMI cable to TV to HDMI cable to the AV amp, which caused the speakers to emit noise. As soon as I unplugged the charging USB cable or the PC's HDMI cable, the noise stopped completely. It was a really weird ground loop thing...
  
 Anyhow the bottom of the story is that the charging should not cause issues or deteriorate the sound of the Mojo, but the act of charging the Mojo may cause noise to the external devices depending on how things are all wired up.


----------



## sandalaudio

steveoliver said:


> John Denver moved her to tears in a very short time, something I'd never seen before  *, its without doubt a very involving sound when used as a line level DAC.
> 
> *Or perhaps that's when I told her how much it cost.


 
  
 Apparently one of the big reasons why Mojo is so popular nowadays is because they can be easily sneaked into the household without the other family members needing to know about the price.
  
 "Oh it's just some cheap old thing I found at a garage sale for $20...."


----------



## 435279

layman1 said:


> They may have been tears for your wallet, as she now plans to ask you to buy one for her too


 

 Luckily my wife has no interest in music at all, other than the odd listen to John and Christmas music during the festive period.


----------



## 435279

sandalaudio said:


> Apparently one of the big reasons why Mojo is so popular nowadays is because they can be easily sneaked into the household without the other family members needing to know about the price.
> 
> "Oh it's just some cheap old thing I found at a garage sale for $20...."


 

 Totally agree.

 The wife never even asked, "What's that?", "How much did it cost?" when I first brought home the Mojo, I was expecting an interrogation but no...

 If I'm seen wearing a new pair of headphones which I thought she wouldn't even notice were new (same colour, size and style as my other pair) and straight away I get "Is that a new pair of headphones then?"

 "Mojo great for husbands everywhere!"


----------



## masterpfa

buruma said:


> My Mojo - N5


 
 Nice and neat


----------



## tuna47

Sold my desktop system to buy mojo anyone try mojo with hifiman edition x headphones 
I hope they sound good


----------



## jarnopp

sandalaudio said:


> I guess what I meant to say is that Hugo seems to be more multi-purpose and "reference" type of DAC, while the Mojo does divide opinions. I love my Mojo, but a lot of people who tried it said it sounds too different to the other headphone amps they are familiar with.
> 
> That high frequency thing is only relevant for super low impedance earphones like your DN-2000J. It's part of the reason why many headphone manufacturers bother to make high impedance headphones like 600 ohms, so that it is much less affected by the amplifier driving characteristics, provided that enough voltage is available, which both Mojo and Hugo have plenty of.
> 
> The most amazing experience was when I tried using the Mojo as a line level DAC against dCS Debussy for a Focal Utopia setup. Mojo sounded pretty good and very much organic. It certainly didn't hint the slightest about the vast price difference involved...




While we're comparing, I think the "reference" comparison would be Mojo, Hugo and Dave, so that the latest, greatest implementation is used for comparison. I'm sure from all the comments that Hugo and Mojo sound different, but how that relates to Dave would be interesting.


----------



## shuto77

Hey, everyone: If you're on the fence about Mojo, here's your solution. @SonicElectronix has the Chord Mojo in stock for $599. They offer free shipping, a 60-day return policy, and an extra year warranty. You also get 10% back since the Mojo is in their VIP rewards program. Link: http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_107773_Chord-Mojo.html. 
  
 They're awesome to work with, and I've bought a few items from them. Great experience every time.


----------



## Deftone

If you use eq with USB audio player pro will the mojo ignore that or let it pass through? i like to reduce the bass on IE800.


----------



## masterpfa

deftone said:


> If you use eq with USB audio player pro will the mojo ignore that or let it pass through? i like to reduce the bass on IE800.


 
 With UAPP you can use EQ, so set your bass low and enjoy.


----------



## GreenBow

omidelf said:


> so mojo uses 2 usb slots right ? and i should connect both of them to the noiseless usb slots ? ( since there is 2 of them )


 
  
 If it were me I think I would connect the data to USB DAC-UP. (I just looked on the sockets and all four pins are there on the Mojo. Though no power goes into the Mojo there.)
  
 For powering the Mojo by USB, it depends if the USB DAC-UP port has enough current to power the Mojo. The Mojo recommended power charger is 1A, but old USB 2 is only 0.5A. (However I thought I read that USB 3 had 1A on the power rails, but I am not sure about this at all.) You need to determine the current rating of USB DAC-UP ports.
  
 No problem either way though. If you need to get a charger for the Mojo, the power should be reasonably clean. I have one of these rated at 1A (Plug USB cable into it.)

  
 As @Relic said though, less noise anywhere is better. If you can use both USB DAC-UP ports it would be what you want. If not, it's not a problem. It sounds like you a new to the Mojo or choosing whether to get one. I'd advise you then to read the third post. You will undoubtably come across something you want to know.
  
 Anyway, have fun with your ultra-gaming board. I am a gamer too and use the Mojo for gaming, as well as music. I use headphones and desktop active speakers. (I am currently playing The Witcher 3. The first time I used the Mojo with TW3 I was using my speakers. I noticed that the extra transparency and detail of the Mojo made the sound more realistic. When I loaded up the game I was at a market and chatted to a merchant. It was a nice day sunny day in the game. The Mojo made it sound more like I was out in the open air.)


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> If it were me I think I would connect the data to USB DAC-UP. (I just looked on the sockets and all four pins are there on the Mojo. Though no power goes into the Mojo there.)
> 
> For powering the Mojo by USB, it depends if the USB DAC-UP port has enough current to power the Mojo. The Mojo recommended power charger is 1A, but old USB 2 is only 0.5A. (However I thought I read that USB 3 had 1A on the power rails, but I am not sure about this at all.) You need to determine the current rating of USB DAC-UP ports.
> 
> ...




Is there a way to use mojo with ps4?


----------



## x RELIC x

ike1985 said:


> Is there a way to use mojo with ps4?




Sure, optical TOSlink output from the PS4 to optical TOSlink input on the Mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

@iKE1985 I wouldn't have known because I never had a console. I keep to PC gaming and refuse to buy a console from all the manufacturers. (Some still say PC is master race, and I am happy with it. Besides I think there would never be enought time to play all good games on all platforms. I have to miss out on games like The Last of Us (PS4), and the later Halo series (X-Box series.))
  
 I was going to say it depends on the outputs on the console. TVs have optical out so I would have guessed there is the possibility consoles do.
  
 I would have search for PS4 specs. Anyway x RELIC x managed to answer so all is good.
  
 Interesting question.


----------



## MacedonianHero

tuna47 said:


> Sold my desktop system to buy mojo anyone try mojo with hifiman edition x headphones
> I hope they sound good


 
  
 Don't worry....I can confirm that the Mojo / HE-X is a brilliant combination!!! You should be quite happy with it...I certainly am.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

To do list:
  

Take over the world
Fix that Ferrite thing
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  

  


 .


----------



## shuto77

hawaiibadboy said:


> To do list:
> 
> 
> Take over the world
> ...




How are you attaching the Mojo to your phone? Double-sided velcro? I've been using that, but I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## raypin

mmm.....ot: If I may,  I prefer Blu Tack (Bostik) over velcro for stacking. Will not damage or leave marks on your devices.


----------



## shuto77

raypin said:


> mmm.....ot: If I may,  I prefer Blu Tack (Bostik) over velcro for stacking. Will not damage or leave marks on your devices.




Yes, that's what I wanted to hear. Thanks.


----------



## Hansotek

raypin said:


> mmm.....ot: If I may,  I prefer Blu Tack (Bostik) over velcro for stacking. Will not damage or leave marks on your devices.



Really? I think I still have Blutak under my fingernails from modding an HE-6 five months ago. I mean, it's better than working with dynamat, but I still thought it was painfully messy.


----------



## sabloke

I'm getting my Dignis case for DP-X1 on Monday so the bicycle rubber will do to stack the Mojo on. Right now using one of those sticky rubbers between the two which is a bit of a pain to use but when Dignis is on the Mojo won't be sliding on DAP's back.


----------



## bhlondon

Hi all,
  
 I've just got a Mojo. If I listen through my macbook pro, I get distortion as if the bass drivers have been blown in my IEMs. Any ideas what might be happening? Through iphone it's fine, thankfully, for a minute I thought I'd actually blown the headphones. 
  
 Can't see anything on the Chord site.


----------



## Currawong

bhlondon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just got a Mojo. If I listen through my macbook pro, I get distortion as if the bass drivers have been blown in my IEMs. Any ideas what might be happening? Through iphone it's fine, thankfully, for a minute I thought I'd actually blown the headphones.
> 
> Can't see anything on the Chord site.


 

 Are you using iTunes? Open up Audio Midi Set-up and check that the output to the Mojo matches the bit-rate and sample-rate of the music. Sometimes it defaults to 384k, which means that Mac OS X is up-sampling and distorting the music.


----------



## sonickarma

shuto77 said:


> How are you attaching the Mojo to your phone? Double-sided velcro? I've been using that, but I'm open to other suggestions.


 
  
 If you don't mind a more 'permanent' solution and the cleanest, lowest profile IMO
  
 Use: Official "Oyaide" portable audio self-adhesive sheet
  
 www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Official-Oyaide-portable-audio-self-adhesive-sheet-Potapita-sheet-Strong-/111885489416
  
 It is also perfect size for MoJo
  

  

  
 I have yet to attach as still deciding which transport to select


----------



## bhlondon

That was it - thanks so much.


----------



## raypin

hansotek said:


> Really? I think I still have Blutak under my fingernails from modding an HE-6 five months ago. I mean, it's better than working with dynamat, but I still thought it was painfully messy.


 
  
 mmm......I don't have problems applying and removing Blu Tack at all. I've used it to stack my heaviest portable gear : ak 380 copper + alo audio cdm with zero problems. Removing it is not messy at all. Also, I only apply the minimum blu tack material possible and roll it thinly before stacking. A friend of mine recommended it to me and I was doubtful at first. I've been using it confidently for about 10 months now. Note that the product I am using  is the Bostik-branded Blu Tack (white), not BluTak. There are other brands or similar removable adhesives in the market and I can't endorse them. If some of the product sticks to the fingernails, I just use Blu Tack to remove it.
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/75g-Bostik-Blu-Tack-WHITE-Reusable-Adhesive-Blue-Tac-x-2-packs-/181445700199?hash=item2a3f01aa67:g:EbsAAOSwIBBUZBdb


----------



## bmichels

I heard that there will be some* add-on modules for the MOJO !!* Any infos about those add-on ?


----------



## koziakauzu

sonickarma said:


> If you don't mind a more 'permanent' solution and the cleanest, lowest profile IMO
> 
> Use: Official "Oyaide" portable audio self-adhesive sheet
> 
> ...




I also bought an oyaide but didn't open it yet as I already stuck 3m smartlocks on both mojo and Ak100 previously. I'm not sure if it will stick on the mojo matte surface though so I don't want to remove the 3m yet if I have to go back to it. 
The oyaide is not permanent, you can take it off anytime.

In Japan it was like ¥600, $19 is ...wow

edit:
I finally decided to try, love the reduced thickness. It is definitely removable and re-positionable, although it is quite hard to seprate the 2 devices as I used the full sheet.





(the 3M smartlock was surprisingly super easy to remove and it didn't leave any residue)


----------



## OmidelF

anyone tested mojo with Beyer T90 ?! or maybe DT1770 ?


----------



## KT66

I love the Mojo with DT1350 and T70p, loads of detail, which I crave.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> I've gotta hear the Hugo.




You gotta hear HUGO TT!


----------



## mazzy009

sabloke said:


> I'm getting my Dignis case for DP-X1 on Monday so the bicycle rubber will do to stack the Mojo on. Right now using one of those sticky rubbers between the two which is a bit of a pain to use but when Dignis is on the Mojo won't be sliding on DAP's back.


 
 use search in this tread and dp-x1 tread too
 I posted solution
 http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/003043000065/price/


----------



## Hansotek

raypin said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I think I still have Blutak under my fingernails from modding an HE-6 five months ago. I mean, it's better than working with dynamat, but I still thought it was painfully messy.
> ...




Hmmm... Maybe the Bostik stuff is cleaner than the name brand Blu Tack. I'll give it a whack, if I ever need Blu Tack again.


----------



## wym2

Some forum members have expressed interest in USB connections to the Mojo. Dr Watts and John Franks have given us much to consider. Here is some interesting information that Dr. Aix reported on yesterday on his blog. You can read the piece for yourself by clicking here.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

mazzy009 said:


> use search in this tread and dp-x1 tread too
> I posted solution
> http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/003043000065/price/


 
  The guy is getting a leather cover for the Mojo.
 I have the Oyaide item. I have not opened mine. Are you using it with a leather case? If so please post a pic.


----------



## mazzy009

hawaiibadboy said:


> The guy is getting a leather cover for the Mojo.
> I have the Oyaide item. I have not opened mine. Are you using it with a leather case? If so please post a pic.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/780642/onkyo-dp-x1-dual-sabre-dacs-balanced-sabre-btl-amp-mqa-dsd-256-android-5/5550#post_12356090
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/780642/onkyo-dp-x1-dual-sabre-dacs-balanced-sabre-btl-amp-mqa-dsd-256-android-5/5475#post_12352345
  
 I use velcro  with LG V10 and Mojo now, waiting for this http://world.tmall.com/item/523215891811.htm?id=523215891811 to stack with mojo and onkyo


----------



## bavinck

mazzy009 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/780642/onkyo-dp-x1-dual-sabre-dacs-balanced-sabre-btl-amp-mqa-dsd-256-android-5/5550#post_12356090
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/780642/onkyo-dp-x1-dual-sabre-dacs-balanced-sabre-btl-amp-mqa-dsd-256-android-5/5475#post_12352345
> 
> I use velcro  with LG V10 and Mojo now, waiting for this http://world.tmall.com/item/523215891811.htm?id=523215891811 to stack with mojo and onkyo


 
 Something like this?
  
 http://www.amazon.ca/VELCRO-Brand-Industrial-Strength-Black/dp/B00006RSP1/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1455987451&sr=8-2&keywords=velcro
  
 Is the velco removable?


----------



## shuto77

hansotek said:


> Really? I think I still have Blutak under my fingernails from modding an HE-6 five months ago. I mean, it's better than working with dynamat, but I still thought it was painfully messy.




Hey, buddy! My Mojo will be here Monday, and I want to stack it with my Galaxy S4 I use as a transport. 

Up to now, I've been using removable double-sided velcro tape, but I don't want to ruin the Mojo's finish. 


This solution worked surprisingly well for the Oppo HA-2's leather.


----------



## harpo1

bavinck said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/VELCRO-Brand-Industrial-Strength-Black/dp/B00006RSP1/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1455987451&sr=8-2&keywords=velcro
> 
> Is the velco removable?


 
 It is but it's a pain to get the glue off that's left behind.  More times than not you'll damage the finish.


----------



## bavinck

harpo1 said:


> It is butt it's a pain to get the glue off that's left behind.  More times than not you'll damage the finish.


 
 So the blu tack idea is still the best for a removable option?


----------



## harpo1

bavinck said:


> So the blu tack idea is still the best for a removable option?


 
 Not sure because I don't have any.  I'm waiting on the bicycle bands to come it and try them.  I swap my mojo between my phone and X3ii so bands work better for me.


----------



## mazzy009

bavinck said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/VELCRO-Brand-Industrial-Strength-Black/dp/B00006RSP1/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1455987451&sr=8-2&keywords=velcro
> 
> Is the velco removable?


 
 no, 3M velcro - from OBi shop, it is originally multiple fastener for paintings
 both sides is the same, easy click - clack, easy removable, but looks fat - 6-7 mm ( not 3mm as on japanese smartlock)


----------



## rechtkid

Anyone use taobao cable for idevice? (Lightning to micro)
My cable suddenly doesnt work,


----------



## jarnopp

rechtkid said:


> Anyone use taobao cable for idevice? (Lightning to micro)
> My cable suddenly doesnt work,




I have that cable but generally don't use it. But I am taking a flight this afternoon, so will try it and report back. iOS 9.2.


----------



## iDesign

I've been quite happy with the Mojo. I wish Chord would introduce an affordable "Mojo TT" table top version without a battery that is capable of driving headphones like HD 650, HD 800, HE1000 etc. I'm guessing it would sell extremely well and many people would purchase one?


----------



## betula

idesign said:


> I've been quite happy with the Mojo. I wish Chord would introduce an affordable "Mojo TT" table top version without a battery that is capable of driving headphones like HD 650, HD 800, HE1000 etc. I'm guessing it would sell extremely well and many people would purchase one?


 

 I wouldn't mind a desktop version of Mojo.
 I mean it works quite well.
 But recharging and overheat issues as a desktop DAC can be a small pain.
 I still don't care having this awesome sound for the price. (Addictive!)
 Bur I wouldn't mind if I could forget about charging, etc.
 (I hardly ever use Mojo as portable device.)


----------



## GreenBow

wym2 said:


> Some forum members have expressed interest in USB connections to the Mojo. Dr Watts and John Franks have given us much to consider. Here is some interesting information that Dr. Aix reported on yesterday on his blog. You can read the piece for yourself by clicking here.
> 
> 
> MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


 
  
 Thank you for posting this.
  
 I have been wondering about this a lot. However posting stuff like the content that is included in that web-page usually ends in dismissal. Personally I have no idea if quality digital cables work to improve audio. However I am not prepared to dismiss it, and think there is a strong argument for it.
  
 Yet ideas like the 'print a page' analogy, and that it's data checked, makes a lot of sense. To me another quantity, the timing if slewed would have an adverse effect, given how sensitive or hearing is.
  
 Anyway I have read the first three and will probably read it all.
  
 To add one final argument. I was discussing this all in a What Hi-Fi forum. Someone put forward a strong point being, where do we USB users stop. What about then buying audio-quality-sata cables for the HDD and motherboard, etc.


----------



## betula

I never paid for any audio equipment (amp, DAP, headphones) more than £250. Mojo was quite a step for me paying £350. And brought me the most joy ever. Thanks Chord! (Lucky deals, I know.)


----------



## lextek

betula said:


> I never paid for any audio equipment (amp, DAP, headphones) more than £250. Mojo was quite a step for me paying £350. And brought me the most joy ever. Thanks Chord! (Lucky deals, I know.)



I also have zero regrets. Really, enjoying it.


----------



## wym2

From post 11660: 
  
@GreenBow
  
 "Thank you for posting this.
  
 I have been wondering about this a lot. However posting stuff like the content that is included in that web-page usually ends in dismissal. Personally I have no idea if quality digital cables work to improve audio. However I am not prepared to dismiss it, and think there is a strong argument for it.
  
 Yet ideas like the 'print a page' analogy, and that it's data checked, makes a lot of sense. To me another quantity, the timing if slewed would have an adverse effect, given how sensitive or hearing is.
  
 Anyway I have read the first three and will probably read it all.
  
 To add one final argument. I was discussing this all in a What Hi-Fi forum. Someone put forward a strong point being, where do we USB users stop. What about then buying audio-quality-sata cables for the HDD and motherboard, etc."
  
  
  
 First let me apologize for not including the AIX blog link where lately he is ”looking” at cables.  Click here to visit that page. 
  
 I do make a distinction between the music and the sound of my system - I love the music on the kitchen radio as well as my audio chain, and enjoy the hobby of “fooling with the system”.
 Like many, I have tried different components  including cables and different software programs that promise to improve the system sound. Over the years I’ve mostly found that these change the sound of the system and occasionally improve it.  I like to tinker.
  
 Since my old MBP has a 96k out limitation I have just settled on the SDragon USB cable for right now. I switch out every two weeks with Various toslinks on the advice of the Chord engineers. (Just experimenting). I’ve come to no hard conclusions for my “ears” yet.
  
 I have tried out various cables to my amp and auditioned various bitperfect Sware; and for me this has been the most fun and had the most improvement to the music and sound of my chain.
  
 Another important part of my desktop chain is dealing with vibration.
  
 Haven’t expermented with sata yet, since I use external SSD/HDDs with a USB cable.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## canali

lextek said:


> I also have zero regrets. Really, enjoying it.


 
  
 to bestula and lextek:
  
 that is so cool to hear...chord is offering fab bang for the buck.
 I imagine that they're the envy of many an audio manufacturer.
  
 we're in a fab time of portable audio: new daps coming out, some new smartphones
 to be released tomorrow with supposedly audiophile level audio
 (most notably the LG G5 and Samsung S7).
  
 and for Chord; I can't wait to see what comes out with next.


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> Thank you for posting this.
> 
> I have been wondering about this a lot. However posting stuff like the content that is included in that web-page usually ends in dismissal. Personally I have no idea if quality digital cables work to improve audio. However I am not prepared to dismiss it, and think there is a strong argument for it.
> 
> ...




That article where they list comments from the cable designers is absurd, you don't pursue the validity of a claim by consulting with people on only one side of the argument-especially people who have a financial interest in the outcome. Don't need read it-waste of time. What a joke lol


----------



## Ike1985

wym2 said:


> From post 11660:
> 
> @GreenBow
> 
> ...




It doesn't matter if your MBP has a 96k limit, mine does go but I can still spit out 24/192 and dsd256 to mojo when configured properly.


----------



## wym2

@ Ike1965:
  
 "It doesn't matter if your MBP has a 96k limit, mine does go but I can still spit out 24/192 and dsd256 to mojo when configured properly."
  
  
 Please explain how you  configure one to do that. Thanks.


----------



## fluidz

I firmly believe the Mojo doesn't need any posh cables to enhance the sound, it's perfect as is.  If it doesn't sound adequate then maybe you disagree with the sound signature of your headphones/speakers/room


----------



## wowser

The manual says I can charge and play at the same time, but I'm not sure I can. When I plug it into my Macbook Air's via the 'battery' micro USB port, the Mojo doesn't come up as a device. And only the volume lights are illuminated. Only when I use the micro USB port with the USB icon on do I get it to play. Is that how it's meant to be?


----------



## harpo1

wowser said:


> The manual says I can charge and play at the same time, but I'm not sure I can. When I plug it into my Macbook Air's via the 'battery' micro USB port, the Mojo doesn't come up as a device. And only the volume lights are illuminated. Only when I use the micro USB port with the USB icon on do I get it to play. Is that how it's meant to be?


 
 Yes you have to use both to charge and play at the same time.


----------



## wowser

Ah. That would explain it!


----------



## Carl6868

wowser said:


> Ah. That would explain it!




And you won't charge the mojo from the MacBook usb output !


----------



## shuto77

omidelf said:


> anyone tested mojo with Beyer T90 ?! or maybe DT1770 ?




I will test with my DT1770 when I receive the Mojo Monday night. I imagine it will be a wonderful, considering the Oppo HA-2 had no trouble with them at all.


----------



## Pokersound

I didn't know my music sound that GOOOOOODDD.
  
 WOW.
  
 Thanks Chord team.
  
 Laptop > MC21 > VE Zen 1.0 (very very good earbud)


----------



## shuto77

This is what I used to use for the Oppo HA-2, and it never damaged the leather. The guys on that thread said it was a good option. The only knock on it is that the adhesive can only be used once and won't work a second time. 

I'm not worried about the beater case on my Galaxy S4, but I just want someone else to be the Guinea pig with their Mojo, lol.


----------



## shuto77

koziakauzu said:


> I also bought an oyaide but didn't open it yet as I already stuck 3m smartlocks on both mojo and Ak100 previously. I'm not sure if it will stick on the mojo matte surface though so I don't want to remove the 3m yet if I have to go back to it.
> The oyaide is not permanent, you can take it off anytime.
> 
> In Japan it was like ¥600, $19 is ...wow
> ...




Have you needed to remove the velcro strip from the Mojo yet? I believe this solution is safe, but I'm not sure if anyone has tested it yet.


----------



## iDesign

betula said:


> I wouldn't mind a desktop version of Mojo.
> I mean it works quite well.
> But recharging and overheat issues as a desktop DAC can be a small pain.
> I still don't care having this awesome sound for the price. (Addictive!)
> ...


 
  
 Exactly. A "Mojo TT" would be a fantastic solution. The Hugo TT has absolutely no appeal to me because of its battery and the DAVE is simply not within reach of the majority of headphone enthusiasts. If Chord developed a "Mojo TT," and it was affordably priced, it would sell very well and you would see another 800+ page long thread on Head-Fi with people swooning over it. Seems like an obvious product for Chord to produce and they could get more ROI out of the development costs that went into Mojo. I cant think of a reason they have not already done this. 
  
 If Chord put the Mojo into a larger table top enclosure and removed the battery, I would buy one right away.


----------



## AudioBear

We'll have to let Rob comment on this but I believe the battery is one of the reasons Mojo has such low noise and low noise floor modulation. It runs off the battery not a standard ACPS.  When you charge and play the power is coming from the battery and the AC mains connection recharges the battery simultaneously.  At least that's what I've gleaned from all these posts.  That said, Chord could leave the battery in and just provide an AC plug in connection.  No big difference.  Fewer changes required.  Another way to accomplish exactly the same thing is with an AC docking station for Mojo.  Maybe that's in the works already.
  
 EDIT:  I meant an AC wall wart that puts out 5V DC or whatever, not a 230V mains input.


----------



## bavinck

audiobear said:


> We'll have to let Rob comment on this but I believe the battery is one of the reasons Mojo has such low noise and low noise floor modulation. It runs off the battery not a standard ACPS.  When you charge and play the power is coming from the battery and the AC mains connection recharges the battery simultaneously.  At least that's what I've gleaned from all these posts.  That said, Chord could leave the battery in and just provide an AC plug in connection.  No big difference.  Fewer changes required.  Another way to accomplish exactly the same thing is with an AC docking station for Mojo.  Maybe that's in the works already.
> 
> EDIT:  I meant an AC wall wart that puts out 5V DC or whatever, not a 230V mains input.




Why not just plug usb into a wall socket using an adaptor and usb to computer for audio?


----------



## iDesign

audiobear said:


> We'll have to let Rob comment on this but I believe the battery is one of the reasons Mojo has such low noise and low noise floor modulation. It runs off the battery not a standard ACPS.  When you charge and play the power is coming from the battery and the AC mains connection recharges the battery simultaneously.  At least that's what I've gleaned from all these posts.  That said, Chord could leave the battery in and just provide an AC plug in connection.  No big difference.  Fewer changes required.  Another way to accomplish exactly the same thing is with an AC docking station for Mojo.  Maybe that's in the works already.
> 
> EDIT:  I meant an AC wall wart that puts out 5V DC or whatever, not a 230V mains input.


 
 You're right and that is why the Hugo TT retains a battery. And I'd love to see Rob Watts comment on the feasibility of removing the battery from the Mojo. As a table top, they would not have the same IEM noise floor constraints because that would take it out of the portable market. A docking station for home use would be a possibility if they could address the heat issues while charging/playing and it could drive headphones like the HD 600/650, HD 800/800S, HE1000 etc. Either way, I'd like to see Chord get the job done and bring a Mojo TT to the market.


----------



## Hansotek

shuto77 said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > Really? I think I still have Blutak under my fingernails from modding an HE-6 five months ago. I mean, it's better than working with dynamat, but I still thought it was painfully messy.
> ...



Nice dude! You're going to love it. Can't wait to see what you think.


----------



## jarnopp

jarnopp said:


> I have that cable but generally don't use it. But I am taking a flight this afternoon, so will try it and report back. iOS 9.2.




My Taobao cable still working fine between iPhone and Mojo.


----------



## AudioBear

+1 just took it on a long trip with 6 flights total.


----------



## tuna47

I am getting my mojo Monday to use with my hifiman edition x should sound great


----------



## Ike1985

Just a new mojo from Moon Audio, I had to send the old one back because the battery only lasted 2 hours. I dunno how to account for this but this mojo is quieter-seems that way to me. I normally listen at red-red but now I'm listening at green-green on albums I know I listened on red-red. Super happy camper to get my mojo back! Great customer service from Moon Audio-something went wrong and they took care of me, highly recommended. Communication was good too.


----------



## lurk

Is there any android phones with dual slot memory cards on the market now?


----------



## koziakauzu

shuto77 said:


> Have you needed to remove the velcro strip from the Mojo yet? I believe this solution is safe, but I'm not sure if anyone has tested it yet.


 
 Yes, I removed the 3M smartlock velcro and replace it with the Oyaide sheet.
 It seems very strong so far and it still lets me detach/reattach my devices together.
 Not sure how it goes in the long run. If it loses its sticking property after a while, I'll just use 3M velcro again.


----------



## sabloke

lurk said:


> Is there any android phones with dual slot memory cards on the market now?


 

 There's something way better: Onkyo DP-X1 DAP. Is has twin DAC and dual microSD. SOunds great balanced on its own, too. As transport for Mojo, don't think there's anything as good that runs Android.


----------



## NaiveSound

sabloke said:


> There's something way better: Onkyo DP-X1 DAP. Is has twin DAC and dual microSD. SOunds great balanced on its own, too. As transport for Mojo, don't think there's anything as good that runs Android.




I wonder if the source player build by chord that will come out later this year will sound as good or better than usb out from Androids


----------



## sabloke

I don't wonder at all. Onkyo is bit perfect so can't see how a Chord DAP would be any better. Also, being able to stream Tidal or Spotify is essential for many, myself included and for that you need Android.


----------



## NaiveSound

sabloke said:


> I don't wonder at all. Onkyo is bit perfect so can't see how a Chord DAP would be any better. Also, being able to stream Tidal or Spotify is essential for many, myself included and for that you need Android.


I disagree, I've tried plenty of sources, most of them being android, all that were android were bit perfect, they all differed in sound...


----------



## shuto77

sabloke said:


> There's something way better: Onkyo DP-X1 DAP. Is has twin DAC and dual microSD. SOunds great balanced on its own, too. As transport for Mojo, don't think there's anything as good that runs Android.




I'm not disputing that an Onkyo/Mojo combo would sound good, but that would definitely not be the best bang for your buck. 

I imagine the devices sound fairly similar, and neither can power inefficient headphones. Considering the Mojo is outstanding for the price, one would be much better off stacking it with an Android phone, such as a Galaxy S4. 

Unless I'm missing something, and the Onkyo dap has a particularly powerful amp... Laws of physics indicate this isn't likely.


----------



## sabloke

S4 doesn't have dual microSD and pretty much sucks by itself. The Onkyo is worth the money for how it sounds balanced and then there's the perfect implementation on the in-house player app, its very large storage capacity and the current Android. It is also way better built than a Samsung phone.


----------



## wym2

fluidz said:


> I firmly believe the Mojo doesn't need any posh cables to enhance the sound, it's perfect as is.  If it doesn't sound adequate then maybe you disagree with the sound signature of your headphones/speakers/room


 
  
 On it's own especially with sensibly priced  'phones, the mojo is a musical joy.


----------



## OmidelF

shuto77 said:


> I will test with my DT1770 when I receive the Mojo Monday night. I imagine it will be a wonderful, considering the Oppo HA-2 had no trouble with them at all.


 
 thanks , will be waiting for your update
  
 also do you use 1770 for home usage ?
  
 because i wanted to buy it for home usage but some people told me that since it's a studio headphone the sound of it might get boring after a while of listening , at first it might be good
  
 do you agree ? i mean i generally listen to pop and hip hop and dance , u think it's a good headphone for that or should i stay with t90 ? ( if you could test the 1770 and mojo with some pop and dance music for me that would be very helpful , just tell me how does it sound )


----------



## rechtkid

jarnopp said:


> My Taobao cable still working fine between iPhone and Mojo.




Maybe my cable got some problem, do you know how to test the connection via lightning to mojo,, plug the mojo and it never get connected,, volume ball has light but none the power ball,


----------



## ohotonge

http://goldenears.net/board/5904087

New measurements from Golden Ears.
almost perfect!


----------



## Ike1985

wym2 said:


> @ Ike1965:
> 
> "It doesn't matter if your MBP has a 96k limit, mine does go but I can still spit out 24/192 and dsd256 to mojo when configured properly."
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ok, first you need to configure your MBP per the Mojo manual on the Chord website, after you've done that, download Jriver Media Center and copy my settings, I'm using MC version 20:


----------



## Ike1985

ohotonge said:


> http://goldenears.net/board/5904087
> 
> New measurements from Golden Ears.
> almost perfect!


 
  
 Nice graphs, any idea what the symbols say?


----------



## wym2

ike1985 said:


> Ok, first you need to configure your MBP per the Mojo manual on the Chord website, after you've done that, download Jriver Media Center and copy my settings, I'm using MC version 20:


 
  
 Thanks so much for the JRiver settings. I also like Audirvana. I wondered from your post if you had a way of configuring the older MBP to overcome its built in limitation. There are a number of software programs that get around the built in MBP limits and send bit perfect music to the Mojo.
  
 Thanks again.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## GreenBow

ike1985 said:


> That article where they list comments from the cable designers is absurd, you don't pursue the validity of a claim by consulting with people on only one side of the argument-especially people who have a financial interest in the outcome. Don't need read it-waste of time. What a joke lol


 

 No. I will read it if I want.
  
 I am keeping an open mind. As well as being cautious because the info is from cable manufacturers.
  
 Like I said I have no idea if they work to improve audio. Theretically I can think why quality digital cables would. That article seems like a potential source of information on it.


----------



## Colhd

idesign said:


> You're right and that is why the Hugo TT retains a battery. And I'd love to see Rob Watts comment on the feasibility of removing the battery from the Mojo. As a table top, they would not have the same IEM noise floor constraints because that would take it out of the portable market. A docking station for home use would be a possibility if they could address the heat issues while charging/playing and it could drive headphones like the HD 600/650, HD 800/800S, HE1000 etc. Either way, I'd like to see Chord get the job done and bring a Mojo TT to the market.


 
  
 Chord already have the 2Qute desktop DAC at £995 (Hugo is £1400 and Mojo £399 here in the UK so kind of splits the difference).  I don't think it has a headphone output but I believe the DAC stage is lifted from the Hugo.  Add an amp of your choice and you have what you are looking for.  Chord now have Mojo and Hugo for portable/transportable, 2Qute, Hugo TT and Dave for desktop; not sure it would make more sense to add another desktop DAC.  So they add an amp to the 2Qute but that would maybe take sales away from Hugo?  Make a "desktop Mojo" but that would maybe take sales from the 2Qute and Hugo?


----------



## GreenBow

You might be bale to make the Mojo into a desktop function if you remove the battery. Clearly it's better to get Chord's opinion on this. It would likely invalidate warranty, but it would stop the heat issues that someone just mentioned.


----------



## Jethrosang

greenbow said:


> You might be bale to make the Mojo into a desktop function if you remove the battery. Clearly it's better to get Chord's opinion on this. It would likely invalidate warranty, but it would stop the heat issues that someone just mentioned.


 
 Interested with the no-battery configuration, too, but I suppose the mojo is drawing current from the battery no matter which mode. However, I recalled Rob saying the mojo will detect the battery charge, and then only draw what it needs from the charger. That does not explain the heat issue, though... I reckon the mojo draws current from the battery, while the charger keep topping the battery up...
  
 One solution I could think of is to set a threshold at the battery management system, only charge when the battery has dropped to certain voltage when it is connected to the charger for a long time...
  
 Which begs a question, the mojo's software can only be updated in the factory?


----------



## GreenBow

jethrosang said:


> Interested with the no-battery configuration, too, but I suppose the mojo is drawing current from the battery no matter which mode. However, I recalled Rob saying the mojo will detect the battery charge, and then only draw what it needs from the charger. That does not explain the heat issue, though... I reckon the mojo draws current from the battery, while the charger keep topping the battery up...
> 
> One solution I could think of is to set a threshold at the battery management system, only charge when the battery has dropped to certain voltage when it is connected to the charger for a long time...
> 
> Which begs a question, the mojo's software can only be updated in the factory?


 

 That is how I understood Rob Watts's post on the power circuitry control. He said that the battery only draws power for charging once the battery level drops 0.2V. Rob's own words, quote:
  
 Rob Watts (currently post 4596):
"Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge."
  
 However I am confused by the implementation in day to day use. I use the Mojo as a desktop DAC. Once the battery is full and it remains plugged in, I see no evidence that it disconnects drawing power from the battery. Basically the charging light either shows blue meaning running off battery, or white meaning charging.
  
 There are two possibilities to explain it. 1. The mojo only ever draws power from the battery, which contradicts Rob Watts. (Maybe forget that then.) 2. There is no charging light colour to represent being left on charge all the time. Thus no light colour to represent being powered only from the charger.
  
 However this leaves the question. For the charging light to switch so often between blue and white, it means the battery is dissipating much power. It alternates quite regularly but I have not timed it: it may be every ten, fifteen, or 30 minutes, but I don't know. It's not a long cycle though and it's regular.
  
 Why though. Why does the battery dissipate 0.2V within such a short time? Thus setting the Mojo back in charging more.
  
 That is why I felt it necessary to get Chord's opinion. We could use knowledge about running the Mojo with the battery either taken out or disconnected.
  
 EDIT: *The heat* comes from when the Mojo is playing and charging. It's not a serious consideration when you keep the Mojo battery topped up. It only gets warm before the charging cycle switches off again.


----------



## KowalskiFUT

Anyone paired mojo with Flare R2Pro? Ordered these couple a days ago.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Is the mojo so good that it can displace stand alone desk DACS, rather than just portable dac/amps?


----------



## headmanPL

music4mhell said:


> Just got my VE ZEN 2.0 Earbud.
> I am feeling heavenly after pairing with my Mojo even it's just out of box.
> 
> I feel like, i will never use HD650 again .
> ...



I'm with you. I've heard some decent IEMs, but I can't find them comfortable and the sound doesn't compare to some good open backed headphones


----------



## NaiveSound

The LG G5 was unveiled it can support 32 bit 300+mhz audio ,apparently this thing is going to sound awsome, I bet it will pair mojo nice


----------



## headmanPL

betula said:


> I wouldn't mind a desktop version of Mojo.
> 
> I mean it works quite well.
> 
> ...


----------



## yoyorast10

naivesound said:


> The LG G5 was unveiled it can support 32 bit 300+mhz audio ,apparently this thing is going to sound awsome, I bet it will pair mojo nice


 
  
 It's said to have a hifi dac and amp. instant buy.


----------



## Ike1985

yoyorast10 said:


> It's said to have a hifi dac and amp. instant buy.




Maybe I'm wrong but doesn't it really not matter which phone you use since the phone is only outputting not perfect data via sub and mojo is doing all the processing not?


----------



## uzi2

yoyorast10 said:


> It's said to have a hifi dac and amp. instant buy.


 

 ...both of which will bypassed when using the Mojo.


----------



## jarnopp

rechtkid said:


> Maybe my cable got some problem, do you know how to test the connection via lightning to mojo,, plug the mojo and it never get connected,, volume ball has light but none the power ball,




I would try the Lightning connection both directions and also on others devices (iPad, a different iPhone) and see if it works. Good luck!


----------



## jarnopp

peter hyatt said:


> Is the mojo so good that it can displace stand alone desk DACS, rather than just portable dac/amps?




To sum up 11,000+ posts in one word: yes.


----------



## Hansotek

peter hyatt said:


> Is the mojo so good that it can displace stand alone desk DACS, rather than just portable dac/amps?



Yes. Absolutely. I feel it certainly outperforms the similarly-priced Bimby in almost every aspect. I've used it as a desktop unit with everything from my Stax setup all the way up to the Cavalli Liquid Gold and the Wells Headtrip, and I feel like it has performed well in every desktop scenario.


----------



## ohotonge

peter hyatt said:


> Is the mojo so good that it can displace stand alone desk DACS, rather than just portable dac/amps?



Only based on the measurements, yes it does.


----------



## iDesign

colhd said:


> Chord already have the 2Qute desktop DAC at £995 (Hugo is £1400 and Mojo £399 here in the UK so kind of splits the difference).  I don't think it has a headphone output but I believe the DAC stage is lifted from the Hugo.  Add an amp of your choice and you have what you are looking for.  Chord now have Mojo and Hugo for portable/transportable, 2Qute, Hugo TT and Dave for desktop; not sure it would make more sense to add another desktop DAC.  So they add an amp to the 2Qute but that would maybe take sales away from Hugo?  Make a "desktop Mojo" but that would maybe take sales from the 2Qute and Hugo?




The 2Qute is not at all relevant because it does not have a headphone input. Additionally, it is not an affordable or integrated solution because it would require purchasing a headphone amplifier. Mojo/ Hugo are high and low end portable device options while Mojo TT/ Hugo TT would be high and low end table top device options that will appeal only for home use (hence why removing the battery, adding 1/4 headphone inputs, and placing Mojo into a larger table top enclosure are necessary from a marketing point of view to take it out of the portable market). In that sense Mojo TT fills a gap in Chord's line and I think it would add huge sales. It's unlikely it would take away sales from any of their current products if the pricing was right. For example, I was never considering Hugo for home use but I have been mulling the Hugo TT. Unfortunately the Hugo TT is expensive and has features that I don't need like the battery, remote, etc etc. A Mojo TT would be just right.


----------



## NaiveSound

ike1985 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but doesn't it really not matter which phone you use since the phone is only outputting not perfect data via sub and mojo is doing all the processing not?




Different sources change the sound, I've tried various android devices and they all differ in sound (all bitperfect) 

Maybe... This lg5 might be a great mojo replacement, can't wait to hear it


----------



## Coopaw

For those wanting to use the Mojo as a desktop unit and worrying about the heat, why not just get a heatsink like from a computer CPU and a piece of thermal conducting transfer tape and try sticking it on the Mojo and see if that solves the overheating problem.  It would certainly be a cheap experiment and easily removable.  If you look hard enough you might fine one that complements the black color an shape of the Mojo.


----------



## betula

headmanpl said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind a desktop version of Mojo.
> ...


 

 If charging and playing at the same time after a certain time (1-2 hrs?) the security circuit shuts the device off due to overheating.
 So now I try to charge it every night and use from battery instead of charging and playing at once.
 (Another trick is if I keep Mojo in my hands, it doesn't get hot enough to shut off.)
 Using from battery works out well though, and according to Chord this battery should last very long even with extensive use like this.


----------



## betula

coopaw said:


> For those wanting to use the Mojo as a desktop unit and worrying about the heat, why not just get a heatsink like from a computer CPU and a piece of thermal conducting transfer tape and try sticking it on the Mojo and see if that solves the overheating problem.  It would certainly be a cheap experiment and easily removable.  If you look hard enough you might fine one that complements the black color an shape of the Mojo.


 

 I might gonna try this. Any suggestions?


----------



## henriks

High-end desktop all in one maybe have some kind of weak point, so i think 2qute and x AMP(violectric v200), will be my next setup..


----------



## zeddun

Has anyone tried either the Campfire Audio Jupiter or Heir Audio 8.0 with the Mojo and if so did you like the pairing? Thanks.


----------



## GreenBow

betula said:


> If charging and playing at the same time after a certain time (1-2 hrs?) the security circuit shuts the device off due to overheating.
> So now I try to charge it every night and use from battery instead of charging and playing at once.
> (Another trick is if I keep Mojo in my hands, it doesn't get hot enough to shut off.)
> Using from battery works out well though, and according to Chord this battery should last very long even with extensive use like this.


 

 Mine doesn't do that. I said so a few posts back. Once I let the Mojo reach full charge it stays cool-to-only-warm as a desktop DAC. It's because the charging is switched off and on intermittently, and doesn't get the chance to heat right up.
  
 If I charge and play from an empty battery the Mojo gets hot then. However so far it has not cut-out. Room temp anywhere between 20-24'C.


----------



## Deftone

peter hyatt said:


> Is the mojo so good that it can displace stand alone desk DACS, rather than just portable dac/amps?


 
 i remember Franks saying in an interview it could be put up against some dacs costing £25K its that good, that being said i dont have dacs that expensive to compare it to


----------



## GreenBow

idesign said:


> The 2Qute is not at all relevant because it does not have a headphone input. Additionally, it is not an affordable or integrated solution because it would require purchasing a headphone amplifier. Mojo/ Hugo are high and low end portable device options while Mojo TT/ Hugo TT would be high and low end table top device options that will appeal only for home use (hence why removing the battery, adding 1/4 headphone inputs, and placing Mojo into a larger table top enclosure are necessary from a marketing point of view to take it out of the portable market). In that sense Mojo TT fills a gap in Chord's line and I think it would add huge sales. It's unlikely it would take away sales from any of their current products if the pricing was right. For example, I was never considering Hugo for home use but I have been mulling the Hugo TT. Unfortunately the Hugo TT is expensive and has features that I don't need like the battery, remote, etc etc. A Mojo TT would be just right.


 

 Apparently the batteies in the Hugo TT do another job. Something to do with smoothing power supply I think. I might be completely wrong on the reason. However you can see for yourself on the What Hi-Fi review of the Hugo TT.


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> The LG G5 was unveiled it can support 32 bit 300+mhz audio ,apparently this thing is going to sound awsome, I bet it will pair mojo nice


 
  
 the mojo will pair nice with anything that has OTG support. 
  
 this idea where people are buying very expensive players or smart phones to pair with it seems silly to me.


----------



## Takeanidea

kowalskifut said:


> Anyone paired mojo with Flare R2Pro? Ordered these couple a days ago.


 
 I was trialling a pair of these for Snugs I used them exclusively with the Mojo. They were fantastic -  such a lovely bass. It's a no brainer to pair these 2 up . The Flare R2 Pros fit deep inside the ear canals , need very little volume and are incredibly light and comfortable


----------



## bavinck

greenbow said:


> That is how I understood Rob Watts's post on the power circuitry control. He said that the battery only draws power for charging once the battery level drops 0.2V. Rob's own words, quote:
> 
> Rob Watts (currently post 4596):
> [COLOR=111111]"Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge."[/COLOR]
> ...




My Mojo battery light turns off when the battery is full. If your light is on all the time something else must be going on.


----------



## Coopaw

betula said:


> I might gonna try this. Any suggestions?
> 
> I would just check out wherever you would buy your diy computer hardware from. Most heat sinks will come with a silicon pad that transfers heat. You could just use rubber bands to try it. As long as there is good contact it should pull the heat from the case. It's worth a try. I can't imagine it wouldn't help


----------



## martyn73

I've just got a Hugo and I'm struggling to tell the difference with the Mojo. The Mojo's presentation of 24bit tracks from Tidal Hifi is very slightly warmer than the Hugo. The Hugo is therefore less forgiving of sibilance but in head-fi parlance more 'revealing' despite its 2014 technology. 

The Hugo does not get as hot for desktop use as Mojo which for the moment is my main use, but my reservation about the Hugo is that it doesn't natively play DSD tracks (or am I mistaken?) without conversion to PCM. 

It's not clear where Chord is placing the Mojo; if it's performance is nearly indistinguishable (as Chord have explained to me) from the Hugo why should anyone pay £1000 more for the Hugo if the device is going to be connected to a PC via USB? Perhaps Chord will release a new Hugo with a better battery and an on/off switch that doesn't look like a naff cast off from a secondary school physics experiment.


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> the mojo will pair nice with anything that has OTG support.
> 
> this idea where people are buying very expensive players or smart phones to pair with it seems silly to me.


 
I'm. Wondering and hoping it will be better sounding than mojo


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> I'm. Wondering and hoping it will be better sounding than mojo




At the Mojo price point you are not going to find anything that sounds better. Some daps at this price might sound a little different, but not better. The Mojo has changed the game imo.


----------



## lukeap69

The question is, can Chord make a DAC/amp module for LG G5 i.e. Mojo marrying G5? It's possible, isn't it?


----------



## Ike1985

I'm very happy to have a new Mojo after returning my first due to defective battery but something strange is happening now.  The new Mojo is much quieter, for example with the old one I listened on red-red most of the time, with this one i'm on light blue-light blue most of the time.  It really is quieter.  Also when I got the new one and powered it on for the first time after charging for 10 hours, it was on yellow-yellow (I had to scroll through the colors backwards to get back to zero and then work my way up to the desired setting), don't know if that means anything.


----------



## canali

lukeap69 said:


> The question is, can Chord make a DAC/amp module for LG G5 i.e. Mojo marrying G5? It's possible, isn't it?


 
  
 B&O already doing that part for now, however, as you probably know.
  
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MobVwMNUa2w&ab_channel=AndroidAuthority*
*http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/21/11077616/lg-g5-announced-specs-release-date-price-mwc-2016*
  
 so maybe the dac/amp B/O makes might not be as great as what the mojo can offer.
 ...but if a growing demand is there w quality portable audio, then who knows what future partners LG hooks up with.
 ...and this modular approach might even prove so be so popular other smartphone carriers will copy it.
  
 i think LG's new approach is fresh and exciting..to think Chord could be asked to get involved in some point with this concept
 with some maker is even more so....but i doubt it.


----------



## jarnopp

ike1985 said:


> I'm very happy to have a new Mojo after returning my first due to defective battery but something strange is happening now.  The new Mojo is much quieter, for example with the old one I listened on red-red most of the time, with this one i'm on light blue-light blue most of the time.  It really is quieter.  Also when I got the new one and powered it on for the first time after charging for 10 hours, it was on yellow-yellow (I had to scroll through the colors backwards to get back to zero and then work my way up to the desired setting), don't know if that means anything.




What phones are you pairing it with? Perhaps your old unit wasn't putting out enough power. Red-red is pretty loud even with planers.


----------



## Townyj

jarnopp said:


> What phones are you pairing it with? Perhaps your old unit wasn't putting out enough power. Red-red is pretty loud even with planers.




I have scrolled through my volume levels and there is two red/red levels. With no music playing of course. The next red/red is way more steps ahead of the lower end level.


----------



## Shenook

lukeap69 said:


> The question is, can Chord make a DAC/amp module for LG G5 i.e. Mojo marrying G5? It's possible, isn't it?


 
 OOPS someone beat me to the post...
  
 B&O beat you to it...
  
 http://www.droid-life.com/2016/02/21/lg-cam-plus-g5-modular-camera-grip/


----------



## Townyj

ike1985 said:


> I'm very happy to have a new Mojo after returning my first due to defective battery but something strange is happening now.  The new Mojo is much quieter, for example with the old one I listened on red-red most of the time, with this one i'm on light blue-light blue most of the time.  It really is quieter.  Also when I got the new one and powered it on for the first time after charging for 10 hours, it was on yellow-yellow (I had to scroll through the colors backwards to get back to zero and then work my way up to the desired setting), don't know if that means anything.


 i have light pink/light blue.. light blue/light blue is a few steps higher then red/red for me. Hmm wierd.


----------



## Carl6868

naivesound said:


> I'm. Wondering and hoping it will be better sounding than mojo




I am hoping you find the sound better than the mojo


----------



## Ike1985

jarnopp said:


> What phones are you pairing it with? Perhaps your old unit wasn't putting out enough power. Red-red is pretty loud even with planers.


 
  
 Red-Red is only like 5-7 clicks from both off on mojo, I'm using the same CIEMS I was using with my old model: 64 Audio ADEL A12's.


----------



## Carl6868

ike1985 said:


> Red-Red is only like 5-7 clicks from both off on mojo, I'm using the same CIEMS I was using with my old model: 64 Audio ADEL A12's.




That's not the proper double red, on my mojo its 39 clicks from off to get to double red !


----------



## Currawong

peter hyatt said:


> Is the mojo so good that it can displace stand alone desk DACS, rather than just portable dac/amps?


 
  
 The other day I went into a local hi-fi store to see if they still had Piega speakers I could demo. Sadly they'd re-arranged their layout and cut down on the number of speakers, so they didn't have any. They did have the ELAC BS314s, which I like a lot, so I decided to demo them again anyway. 
  
 First up we tried them with some huge Denon integrated that also had a DAC. The sound was awful. I sure as heck didn't remember the BS314s sounding this bad. Switching to the Mojo as the digital source the sound was much improved, but it was clear the amp wasn't so good. The best was using the Mojo as a source to a Mark Levinson amp (I forgot to note the model, but it was $15k or so). The sound was absolutely fantastic. If I'd had longer I would have asked to plug it in to their best system and compare it with whatever DACs were on hand, which were the usual fare of Luxman and Accuphase. 
  
 There are a couple of dealers here who might allow me to indulge myself in comparisons. One of them has the most amazing horn speaker rigs, but I hate asking as the owner doesn't seem to like me at all.


----------



## Ike1985

carl6868 said:


> That's not the proper double red, on my mojo its 39 clicks from off to get to double red !




Wow you're listening very loud if you're 40 clicks. It seems inaccurate to use colors, maybe we should say clicks instead from now on.


----------



## Townyj

ike1985 said:


> Red-Red is only like 5-7 clicks from both off on mojo, I'm using the same CIEMS I was using with my old model: 64 Audio ADEL A12's.




Ok im understanding where your light blue is now. I was looking at the ball from the wrong angle.  its definitely the same on mine, i just had the red "ON" LED shining through my + Ball. So it looked different.


----------



## jarnopp

ike1985 said:


> Wow you're listening very loud if you're 40 clicks. It seems inaccurate to use colors, maybe we should say clicks instead from now on.




Yes, I count 38 clicks to red-red. There is some bleed through of color fro the "-" ball to the "+" ball, which is supposed to be white at the very low end. 5-7 clicks would actually be red-white which is very low volume. With iems, I doubt you could listen at true red-red.


----------



## lurk

ike1985 said:


> Wow you're listening very loud if you're 40 clicks. It seems inaccurate to use colors, maybe we should say clicks instead from now on.







townyj said:


> Ok im understanding where your light blue is now. I was looking at the ball from the wrong angle.  its definitely the same on mine, i just had the red "ON" LED shining through my + Ball. So it looked different.







jarnopp said:


> Yes, I count 38 clicks to red-red. There is some bleed through of color fro the "-" ball to the "+" ball, which is supposed to be white at the very low end. 5-7 clicks would actually be red-white which is very low volume. With iems, I doubt you could listen at true red-red.


 

I was hoping some member here could kindly 'document' the whole volume spectrum and put it in to a photo for easy reference.


----------



## georgelai57

Surely you just adjust the volume to whatever level you like irrespective of the color of them there balls?


----------



## oliverpool

jarnopp said:


> My Taobao cable still working fine between iPhone and Mojo.


 
  
 My still does as well on IOS 9.3 public beta 2.


----------



## Mimouille

Anyone looking for a case for the Mojo stack, this does the trick. Mine is a Chinese one found on taobao, but I believe this amazon one is similar: http://www.amazon.com/MegaGear-Aluminium-DSC-RX100M-DSC-Rx100-Panasonic/dp/B00L7SPKC2
  
 The case is aluminum and padded inside.


----------



## Carl6868

ike1985 said:


> Wow you're listening very loud if you're 40 clicks. It seems inaccurate to use colors, maybe we should say clicks instead from now on.




Are you daft, I was trying to help you out and I'm pretty sure I never said what level I listened at. I'm guessing you realised your mistake with the volume buttons but couldn't actually admit it :rolleyes:


----------



## masterpfa

lurk said:


> Is there any android phones with dual slot memory cards on the market now?


 
 I have fallen behind on thread "AGAIN" so not sure if your original question had been answered
 The only Dual SD card Android phone I remember reading about was the Sygus V2. I don't know if this phone made it to production or has been replaced, updated by another model


----------



## masterpfa

deftone said:


> the mojo will pair nice with anything that has OTG support.
> 
> this idea where people are buying very expensive players or smart phones to pair with it seems silly to me.


 
 If solely to pair with the Mojo then I would agree not necessary, but if you have a DAP of any cost and it is able to pair with the Mojo this would be a bonus.
  
 My DAP I have bought as a standalone but has the benefit of pairing well with the Mojo (an added benefit)
 If the SD Card attachment materialises from Chord for the Mojo......... I may end up with 2 DAPS,  the AK100 and Onkyo DP-X1 surplus to requirements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  


takeanidea said:


> I was trialling a pair of these for Snugs I used them exclusively with the Mojo. They were fantastic -  such a lovely bass. It's a no brainer to pair these 2 up . The Flare R2 Pros fit deep inside the ear canals , need very little volume and are incredibly light and comfortable


 
 Good to hear, I have seen these at 50% on Amazon and considered a pair especially if I also get Snugs Tips, 
 BUT this madness has to stop ( oops sorry that was aimed at myself, been buting too many IEM's recently, just waiting delivery of my Encore CIEM's)
  


currawong said:


> The other day I went into a local hi-fi store to see if they still had Piega speakers I could demo. Sadly they'd re-arranged their layout and cut down on the number of speakers, so they didn't have any. They did have the ELAC BS314s, which I like a lot, so I decided to demo them again anyway.
> 
> First up we tried them with some huge Denon integrated that also had a DAC. The sound was awful. I sure as heck didn't remember the BS314s sounding this bad. Switching to the Mojo as the digital source the sound was much improved, but it was clear the amp wasn't so good. The best was using the Mojo as a source to a Mark Levinson amp (I forgot to note the model, but it was $15k or so). The sound was absolutely fantastic. If I'd had longer I would have asked to plug it in to their best system and compare it with whatever DACs were on hand, which were the usual fare of Luxman and Accuphase.
> 
> There are a couple of dealers here who might allow me to indulge myself in comparisons. One of them has the most amazing horn speaker rigs, but I hate asking as the owner doesn't seem to like me at all.


 
 Would love to hear your findings if you ever get a dealer to allow you to indulge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mimouille said:


> Anyone looking for a case for the Mojo stack, this does the trick. Mine is a Chinese one found on taobao, but I believe this amazon one is similar: http://www.amazon.com/MegaGear-Aluminium-DSC-RX100M-DSC-Rx100-Panasonic/dp/B00L7SPKC2


 
 Great find


----------



## headmanPL

naivesound said:


> I'm. Wondering and hoping it will be better sounding than mojo


 

 Better how?
 What do you need that Mojo isn't offering?
 I know you say you want a "wow", but there are so many variables. Mostly the source music.
 I would seriously recommend you take your Mojo to a reputable headphone dealer with a playlist you love. Describe to them what you are missing and listen to his recommendations.


----------



## muinia

I just got the Mojo. Can anyone recommend a DAP as a great partner to Mojo? I think it will just need to be a "carrier" as Mojo processes everything else. Good price and similar size will be great for the stacking! Thank you.


----------



## Duy Le

muinia said:


> I just got the Mojo. Can anyone recommend a DAP as a great partner to Mojo? I think it will just need to be a "carrier" as Mojo processes everything else. Good price and similar size will be great for the stacking! Thank you.


 
 Focus on portable, storage capacity and cost, I think that X5 2nd Gen (I used this combo), or any AK first Gen (AK100, AK100 mk2, AK120) are the best. X3 2nd Gen is also good but it has only one SD card slot.


----------



## lurk

masterpfa said:


> I have fallen behind on thread "AGAIN" so not sure if your original question had been answered
> The only Dual SD card Android phone I remember reading about was the Sygus V2. I don't know if this phone made it to production or has been replaced, updated by another model


 
  
 thanks for the reply, i was reccommended the onkyo!
 too expensive for me as an android transport


----------



## x RELIC x

muinia said:


> I just got the Mojo. Can anyone recommend a DAP as a great partner to Mojo? I think it will just need to be a "carrier" as Mojo processes everything else. Good price and similar size will be great for the stacking! Thank you.




Ak100 mk2 for stacking. If you can find one they are pretty cheap, dual slots, optical out, and perfect fit with the Mojo. Of course you need to factor the optical cable in the price. The Sysconcept optical cable I'm using has been flawless. You'll find a bazillion images of the pairing in this thread, including this one.


----------



## Gen Castillon

If Im going to use mojo as a dac on my computer while its charging, where i will plug it? on USB OTG or in the micro usb charging port? A noob question.


----------



## x RELIC x

gen castillon said:


> If Im going to use mojo as a dac on my computer while its charging, where i will plug it? on USB OTG or in the micro usb charging port? A noob question.




Both. One is power only and one is audio only.


----------



## sonickarma

John/Rob - Any estimated release schedule/timings on the Chord Modules and Case?
Thanks


----------



## Mython

For anyone who, perhaps, did not see this in the links section:


----------



## rkt31

so far extremely impressed with mojo. I am using it Beyer dt880 600ohm. it sounds as realistic and neutral as it can be. some audiophile binaural recordings sounded so real that it is difficult to put the feelings in words. chord says that it should be compared with a $50k dacs, they are so confident. I have heard in this forum some people comparing mojo with msb analog and dcs debussy. obviously there will not be a clear verdict about mojo being better than or even at par with these expensive DACs because that may affect the interests of so many. even no magazine or website will dare for that. i think even if mojo comes close to these DACs, the game has changed already. IMHO it is the most revolutionary product in hi fi history right now. anybody compared it with other expensive DACs ?


----------



## Gen Castillon

Thanks for you answer. Is it okay to plug the mojo using 5V 2.0A adapter in the wall while using as dac on my comnputer?


----------



## Colhd

sonickarma said:


> John/Rob - Any estimated release schedule/timings on the Chord Modules and Case?
> Thanks


 
 + 1.  
  
 I almost wish that Chord were not already looking at a module which can act as a source for the Mojo; the newly announced LG G5 android 'phone looks to be a gift to DAC manufacturers who are looking for a UI, storage and streaming front end.  But I am still very interested in what Chord can come up with.  Something nice and simple please!  My iPod 60gb UI would be enough for me.


----------



## Colhd

idesign said:


> The 2Qute is not at all relevant because it does not have a headphone input. Additionally, it is not an affordable or integrated solution because it would require purchasing a headphone amplifier. Mojo/ Hugo are high and low end portable device options while Mojo TT/ Hugo TT would be high and low end table top device options that will appeal only for home use (hence why removing the battery, adding 1/4 headphone inputs, and placing Mojo into a larger table top enclosure are necessary from a marketing point of view to take it out of the portable market). In that sense Mojo TT fills a gap in Chord's line and I think it would add huge sales. It's unlikely it would take away sales from any of their current products if the pricing was right. For example, I was never considering Hugo for home use but I have been mulling the Hugo TT. Unfortunately the Hugo TT is expensive and has features that I don't need like the battery, remote, etc etc. A Mojo TT would be just right.


 
 I understand your point of view but I am not sure I agree with it in total.  It will be interesting to see what Chord decide to bring to market!


----------



## harpo1

gen castillon said:


> Thanks for you answer. Is it okay to plug the mojo using 5V 2.0A adapter in the wall while using as dac on my comnputer?


 
 Yes that is the way you should connect it.  Perfect match!


----------



## Ike1985

colhd said:


> + 1.
> 
> I almost wish that Chord were not already looking at a module which can act as a source for the Mojo; the newly announced LG G5 android 'phone looks to be a gift to DAC manufacturers who are looking for a UI, storage and streaming front end.  But I am still very interested in what Chord can come up with.  Something nice and simple please!  My iPod 60gb UI would be enough for me.


 
  
 Does anyone know why the LG is quoted at 2TB with the micro SD but the S7 is only quoted at on board + 200gb?  They both only have 1 micro sd slot right?


----------



## Ike1985

colhd said:


> + 1.
> 
> I almost wish that Chord were not already looking at a module which can act as a source for the Mojo; the newly announced LG G5 android 'phone looks to be a gift to DAC manufacturers who are looking for a UI, storage and streaming front end.  But I am still very interested in what Chord can come up with.  Something nice and simple please!  My iPod 60gb UI would be enough for me.


 
  
 I wish Chord would make an RF/EMI blocking device or cable with it built in, one that doesn't artificially brighten the sound as Rob Watt's has said many audiophile cables do.


----------



## Ike1985

carl6868 said:


> Are you daft, I was trying to help you out and I'm pretty sure I never said what level I listened at. I'm guessing you realised your mistake with the volume buttons but couldn't actually admit it


 
  
 Are you mad bro?


----------



## Ike1985

carl6868 said:


> Are you daft, I was trying to help you out and I'm pretty sure I never said what level I listened at. I'm guessing you realised your mistake with the volume buttons but couldn't actually admit it


 
  
 I didn't even know there were 2 double-red levels,  Admitting I was wrong? What are you talking about.


----------



## Mython

jarnopp said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very happy to have a new Mojo after returning my first due to defective battery but something strange is happening now.  The new Mojo is much quieter, for example with the old one I listened on red-red most of the time, with this one i'm on light blue-light blue most of the time.  It really is quieter.  Also when I got the new one and powered it on for the first time after charging for 10 hours, it was on yellow-yellow (I had to scroll through the colors backwards to get back to zero and then work my way up to the desired setting), don't know if that means anything.
> ...


 
  
  
 I think I may be able to enlighten you, on the Red-Red thing:
  

  
*Rock N' Roll, maaan!*


----------



## headmanPL

gen castillon said:


> Thanks for you answer. Is it okay to plug the mojo using 5V 2.0A adapter in the wall while using as dac on my comnputer?



Yes


----------



## masterpfa

lurk said:


> thanks for the reply, i was reccommended the onkyo!
> too expensive for me as an android transport


 
 I have both the A&K AK100 and Onkyo, both work well but I personally think the Onkyo is too much a price to pay just for a transport to pair with the Mojo, If you want just a transport for Mojo your phone and an app like UAPP works more than well enough, but if looking for a DAP the Fiio X3,X5, older AK100 etc all work well as well IMO with my preference being the AK100.
  
  


ike1985 said:


> Does anyone know why the LG is quoted at 2TB with the micro SD but the S7 is only quoted at on board + 200gb?  They both only have 1 micro sd slot right?


 
  
 Some manufacturers tend to quote maximum capacity as the largest Micro SD cards available at the time. LG and others quote the theoretical capacity. I think it is safe to assume nearly all devices will accept the maximum capacity Micro SD card available at the time and compatible with newer higher capacity cards as they are released. Most here would ignore what Samsung have stated and try a larger SD card if one was available. 
 Take these quoted maximum capacities with a pinch of salt ...........says he who has a 200Gb SD card in the AK100 quoted at 32Gb max. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 EDIT: They are probably playing safe and quoting capacities that they have actually tried as opposed to theoretical capacities


----------



## betula

rkt31 said:


> so far extremely impressed with mojo. I am using it Beyer dt880 600ohm. it sounds as realistic and neutral as it can be. some audiophile binaural recordings sounded so real that it is difficult to put the feelings in words. chord says that it should be compared with a $50k dacs, they are so confident. I have heard in this forum some people comparing mojo with msb analog and dcs debussy. obviously there will not be a clear verdict about mojo being better than or even at par with these expensive DACs because that may affect the interests of so many. even no magazine or website will dare for that. i think even if mojo comes close to these DACs, the game has changed already. IMHO it is the most revolutionary product in hi fi history right now. anybody compared it with other expensive DACs ?


 

 Using Mojo every day for 5 weeks since I bought it I am still impressed each time I put my headphones on.
 So natural, so easy, transparent sound, musical, great depth, perfectly balanced, etc. Quality fun I'd say.
 No need to EQ anything, and I don't even want to put any amps in the chain as Mojo just leaves nothing else to wish for.
 True game changer for this money.


----------



## betula

greenbow said:


> Mine doesn't do that. I said so a few posts back. Once I let the Mojo reach full charge it stays cool-to-only-warm as a desktop DAC. It's because the charging is switched off and on intermittently, and doesn't get the chance to heat right up.
> 
> If I charge and play from an empty battery the Mojo gets hot then. However so far it has not cut-out. Room temp anywhere between 20-24'C.


 

 You are right.
 I didn't keep my Mojo constanly plugged in, therefore it was occasionally overheating (shut off) when it was charging and playing at the same time.
 Since I don't unplug the charger just use Mojo as a desktop DAC, I experienced no heat issues.
 I was just a bit worrying to keep the charger plugged in nonstop, but I guess it shouldn't be a problem.

 (Still gets fairly warm though, but hasn't switched off yet.)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

I recently had the MOJO for over a week on tour from Todd Green at TTVJ.com.
 here is my review of it: in a word, i miss it now that i sent it on further tour.
 its sneaky addictive sound caused me to ignore far more expensive dac/amp setups
 in my home while i tested it out with different source, iem and headphone combinations.
 The MOJO didn't find a headphone it didn't like.....but it did perform better out of my
 computer than my smartphone until i got usb audio pro software, then it rocked my portable
 world also......will I buy one...?  pass the Ramen noodles.........im cutting back on food.....
 anyway here is my summary of my experience:
  
 The MOJO Chord dac has a subtle sneaky addictive quality to it that in the high end
 world we used to call the “goosebump” factor.  I previously got this experience from listening
 to my Apogee Divas powered by Krell reference amps, vinyl, etc etc a 100K$ system
 or Zu Audio SoulSuperfly speakers with tubed amplication, etc.  The Mojo Chord dac 
 made me smile with a touring set of FLC8s triple driver hybrid IEMS, with the great new
 Panasonic HD10k headphones, the 400i HifiMan headphobes and the ATH CKR10
 push pull bass monster titanium iemns…….it didnt try a headphone it didnt like in fact.
  
 i found myself listening to the MOJO Chord DAC after the honeymoon period wore off
 when i could have listened to my more expensive systems instead…it was that good.
 Complaints>? its not perfect, the LED  jelly lights are confusing, the usb sync sometines takes
 several reboots, it sacrifices detail to musicality on bluegrass and acoustic music.
 But i could live with all of those sacrifices, for the SQ was superb and the musicallity top notch.
  
 I havent heard the HUGO or the DAVE, but those who have have commented that the MOJO
 has the same technology and Chord sound to it as its much more expensive bretheren …
 Is it a value at $600?  DEFINATELY!  do i really need one? NO, i have enough portable and
 desktop amps for the rest of the decade …Do I want one,  YES, i miss the little fellow already.
 Im not lonely for it enough to give plasma or sell my truck, but i would definately eat
 Ramen noodles for a few weeks to save cash up for it…will i get one in the future?
 Im jonesing on not have it available already………in this mad hobby of audio grail seeking
 its nice to have a luminious object of audio desire so clearly set in ones future….
 The MOJO is an audio friend indeed!
  
 Thanks again to Todd Green at TTVJ.com for this opportunity to spend some time with’
 a MOJO friend.  I am definately affected by its quality and sound signature and look forward
 to beconing a MOJO fiend in the near future….


----------



## starNdust

guys anyone could show me his way to stack his mojo over his iphone with that stupid cck cable ? it looks retard here , any reasonable way


----------



## lurk

masterpfa said:


> I have both the A&K AK100 and Onkyo, both work well but I personally think the Onkyo is too much a price to pay just for a transport to pair with the Mojo, If you want just a transport for Mojo your phone and an app like UAPP works more than well enough, but if looking for a DAP the Fiio X3,X5, older AK100 etc all work well as well IMO with my preference being the AK100.


 
 I got the fiio x5, looking for alternatives tht can use spotify/dual slot/android/removable batt(high capacity)..... lastly a cheap price (doubt it would happen)





   
 



starndust said:


> guys anyone could show me his way to stack his mojo over his iphone with that stupid cck cable ? it looks retard here , any reasonable way


 
 try this gallery link
 plenty of photos to go give you a rough idea
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/lightbox/


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Is it this good?


----------



## betula

WASAPI is just much more stable than ASIO. ASIO started to drive me crazy with all the bugs and freezing. (Under Win10) WASAPI works fine so far.


----------



## vapman

ASIO should be avoided unless WASAPI and DS are not working properly for any reason. I have been using ASIO in the recording studio since it came out and avoid it for playback unless it is necessary for uninterrupted playback.


----------



## fiascogarcia

starndust said:


> guys anyone could show me his way to stack his mojo over his iphone with that stupid cck cable ? it looks retard here , any reasonable way


 
 Haven't done much research on these, but others have mentioned, and you might look into Lavricables.


----------



## spook76

ike1985 said:


> I wish Chord would make an RF/EMI blocking device or cable with it built in, one that doesn't artificially brighten the sound as Rob Watt's has said many audiophile cables do.



I agree and after reading Rob Watt's post I have gone back to a CCK connection with a short USB A to micro B adapter for my connection to the Mojo from my iPod Touch. While the build quality on my Lavricable was excellent, I felt it brightened the sound. So my first reaction was that it sounded better but over time I was less than pleased with the sound.


----------



## vince741

This can seem like a dumb question, but can I use a *data only *cable for the micro input and a dedicated +5v cable for the usb charging port or does the mojo only take cable with both power+data at the same time?


----------



## Skeptikern

mimouille said:


> Anyone looking for a case for the Mojo stack, this does the trick. Mine is a Chinese one found on taobao, but I believe this amazon one is similar: http://www.amazon.com/MegaGear-Aluminium-DSC-RX100M-DSC-Rx100-Panasonic/dp/B00L7SPKC2
> 
> The case is aluminum and padded inside.




I used my old case for my AKG 451s I haven't used for a few years. I ripped out the innards and now it fits the Mojo, a charger, my Fiio X3ii and all the cables I need. All in a neat little package.


----------



## Mython

lurk said:


> Is there any android phones with dual slot memory cards on the market now?


 

  
  
 This may be of passing interest to some of you... Your chance to make your voice heard:
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/799227/do-we-need-a-new-transport-when-there-are-so-many-hifi-daps-in-the-market


----------



## bavinck

vince741 said:


> This can seem like a dumb question, but can I use a *data only *cable for the micro input and a dedicated +5v cable for the usb charging port or does the mojo only take cable with both power+data at the same time?


 
 Mojo takes data + power at the same time, or either by themselves. Any USB will provide power, but if you want it to charge faster I am pretty sure Chord recommends a USB cable that can provide at least 2.1 V. You need a OTG USB cable to provide data to mojo.


----------



## vince741

Thnks, it would be really great if they take indeed either by themselves.
 I'm quite interested in using just a data cable (only) when using the micro input to try to keep the signal as clean as possible.
  
 Edit: and no, not every usb cable provide power.


----------



## x RELIC x

vince741 said:


> Thnks, it would be really great if they take indeed either by themselves.
> I'm quite interested in using just a data cable (only) when using the micro input to try to keep the signal as pure as possible.




I imagine it would work. Try it and report back for others. :wink_face:


----------



## Skyfall

Greetings
  
 I have Hugo and thinkin' about getting Mojo to pair with my Samsung phone to access Tidal and Spotify.
 Hugo OTG w/ samsung phone is plug n play no need to install third party apps on the phone and it will play anything ie. Google music, Amazon  You Tube, Spotify and Tidal etc. You can use it for gaming as well if you like.
  
 Can Mojo/samsung phones do this without the need of third party apps ?


----------



## bavinck

skyfall said:


> Greetings
> 
> I have Hugo and thinkin' about getting Mojo to pair with my Samsung phone to access Tidal and Spotify.
> Hugo OTG w/ samsung phone is plug n play no need to install third party apps on the phone and it will play anything ie. Google music, Amazon  You Tube, Spotify and Tidal etc. You can use it for gaming as well if you like.
> ...




I haven't been able to get my note 3 to work otg with the Mojo, need to use uapp.


----------



## Ike1985

I'll be getting an s7 edge when they become available, my iPhone 5 is slowly dying-one piece of hardware at a time. Hopefully I'll have no issues playing YouTube, bandcamp, stitcher or Onkyo HF.


----------



## Shenook

ike1985 said:


> I'll be getting an s7 edge when they become available, my iPhone 5 is slowly dying-one piece of hardware at a time. Hopefully I'll have no issues playing YouTube, bandcamp, stitcher or Onkyo HF.


  

  
 I can attest that Onkyho, Youtube and stitcher work great.  Not sure about bandcamp.  I would suggest USB Audio Player Pro for easy clean functional OTG support.


----------



## fluidz

bavinck said:


> *You need a OTG USB cable to provide data to mojo.*


 
  
 I use any micro usb cable I can find and it works fine for sending data to the Mojo.


----------



## Shenook

spook76 said:


> I agree and after reading Rob Watt's post I have gone back to a CCK connection with a short USB A to micro B adapter for my connection to the Mojo from my iPod Touch. While the build quality on my Lavricable was excellent, I felt it brightened the sound. So my first reaction was that it sounded better but over time I was less than pleased with the sound.


 
 I could be wrong here (please correct me if I'm wrong) but the OTG is digital only?  If that's the case you can't really negatively affect 1's and 0's.  It wouldn't make sense.  Now if an analog signal was being passed we could make a different argument.  If I'm wrong, and OTG does supply analog information I stand corrected.  Logically, being an IT guy, I don't see how any cable could be better or worse in the digital realm.  Once converted, sure.


----------



## Shenook

peter hyatt said:


> Therefore, how might you complete the following?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 A. Than the iPod Shuffle


----------



## amvolante

bavinck said:


> Mojo takes data + power at the same time, or either by themselves. Any USB will provide power, but if you want it to charge faster I am pretty sure Chord recommends a USB cable that can provide at least 2.1 V. You need a OTG USB cable to provide data to mojo.



Not sure where you got that number. USB is 5v. Chord recommends a charger and cable rated for 1 amp or higher to charge the mojo.


----------



## bavinck

amvolante said:


> Not sure where you got that number. USB is 5v. Chord recommends a charger and cable rated for 1 amp or higher to charge the mojo.




At least 1v to charge, but I am sure I read 2.1v or better to charge fast as recommended somewhere.


----------



## amvolante

bavinck said:


> At least 1v to charge, but I am sure I read 2.1v or better to charge fast as recommended somewhere.



I think you're talking about current, not voltage. No usb charger will supply less than 5 volts unless it's broken.


----------



## lukeap69

skyfall said:


> Greetings
> 
> I have Hugo and thinkin' about getting Mojo to pair with my Samsung phone to access Tidal and Spotify.
> Hugo OTG w/ samsung phone is plug n play no need to install third party apps on the phone and it will play anything ie. Google music, Amazon  You Tube, Spotify and Tidal etc. You can use it for gaming as well if you like.
> ...




On my S6 yes, Mojo Jojo works natively without the need for additional apps.


----------



## music4mhell

lukeap69 said:


> skyfall said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings
> ...


 
 Same for Oneplus One, I don't use any other app other than Google music or Spotify.


----------



## harpo1

music4mhell said:


> Same for Oneplus One, I don't use any other app other than Google music or Spotify.


 
 I have the OnePlus One as well and if you want to play bit perfect tracks you'll need a 3rd party app.


----------



## analogmusic

Dear Rob
  
 I just listened to one of my favorite rock albums from my youth - New Jersey by Bon Jovi, on my commute to work on the Hugo.
  
 I know this album very well, since I heard it so many times, and listening on the Hugo, it was like being in the studio listening to Bon Jovi live mike feed.
  
 The vocals are so much better, and I could clearly hear each and every instrument being played, there was no compression, and I enjoyed every song. All the sense of space and reverb/ambiance created by the late Bruce Fairborn and Bob Rock as mixing engineer was there in this wonderful album.
  
 WOW ! I used to be a big fan of this band, and on the Vinyl of this album his vocals are so much better than the CD, well on the Hugo I got that same sense of Jon Bon Jovi's powerful and huge vocals again, just like the Vinyl. Jon always sounds much better live than on CD (seen his shows 4 times), so it is a massive step forward to hear his vocals in digital sounding like they do live.
  
 And I was smiling when I could clearly hear again the Jon Bon Jovi/Richie Sambora backing vocal harmonies and melodies with no blurring or compression.
  
 In a complex Rock album like this with huge production, it is very easy to hear what your Dacs are doing !
  
 You should get a Nobel prize for inventing the Hugo/Mojo and Dave
  
 So my question is about listening fatigue. You mentioned on the Hugo thread it is about loud instrument dominance and see-saw of attention
  
 I always wondered why I get fatigued during digital music listening previously - before Hugo, so is this an ear problem or a brain issue?


----------



## Rob Watts

Its a brain issue, and is (mostly) down to two technical problems - one being noise floor modulation, one being timing uncertainty. With timing uncertainty, when the sampled digital data is converted back to a continuous signal, the DAC creates timing errors. These timing errors then interfere with the brains ability to actual perceive the starting and stopping of notes - and when the brain can't easily recognise something, it has to work harder to make sense of what is going on. Its a bit like one being in a party trying to understand somebody speaking with a lot of noise - your brain has to work harder to understand the voice, and its tiring. The noise floor modulation problem, means that the brain has greater difficulty separating sounds out into individual entities. What people forget, as we take hearing for granted, is that the brain is processing the data from the ears, and separating things out into individual entities, and also putting a placement tag onto that entity. Noise floor modulation makes it more difficult for the brain to separate things out into individual entities, so the brain has to work harder to make sense of the music. And when it has to work harder, you get listening fatigue.
  
 Now the timing issue is a unique problem with digital audio, and noise floor modulation is about ten times a larger problem than with amplifiers, so you can see why listening fatigue is a particular problem with digital.
  
 Rob


----------



## music4mhell

harpo1 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Same for Oneplus One, I don't use any other app other than Google music or Spotify.
> ...


 
 I am just a noob,
 what's a bit perfect track ? I listen to only 320 Kbps or Flac files, no DSD, do i need to install 3rd party app ?


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> I am just a noob,
> what's a bit perfect track ? I listen to only 320 Kbps or Flac files, no DSD, do i need to install 3rd party app ?




Bit perfect refers to no extra DSP / up / down sampling happening to the file before it is sent to the DAC. What ever the format is do not convert it before sending it to the Mojo as the Mojo will be more capable to handle the data.


----------



## Ra97oR

Currently Android should resample everything to 48kHz without a bypassing app like UAPP if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Antihippy

No, Android upsamples every music I have to 192khz.


----------



## PhilW

ra97or said:


> Currently Android should resample everything to 48kHz without a bypassing app like UAPP if I am not mistaken.


 depends on the phone/Android version. Some upsample to different sample rates annoyingly when not using a driver.


----------



## Skyfall

lukeap69 said:


> On my S6 yes, Mojo Jojo works natively without the need for additional apps.


 
  


harpo1 said:


> I have the OnePlus One as well and if you want to play bit perfect tracks you'll need a 3rd party app.


 
  
 That's very good news it overcomes the limitation of the UAPP which only does Tidal so far ..no Spotify, YT etc.


----------



## Skyfall

ra97or said:


> Currently Android should resample everything to 48kHz without a bypassing app like UAPP if I am not mistaken.


 
 Don't have Mojo yet but Hugo otg with my Note 3 playing songs from Tidal at "high quality" always shows orange light.
Red      =44.1Khz
Orange =48 khz


----------



## GreenBow

music4mhell said:


> I am just a noob,
> what's a bit perfect track ? I listen to only 320 Kbps or Flac files, no DSD, do i need to install 3rd party app ?


 
  


x relic x said:


> Bit perfect refers to no extra DSP / up / down sampling happening to the file before it is sent to the DAC. What ever the format is do not convert it before sending it to the Mojo as the Mojo will be more capable to handle the data.


 
  
 Talking of bitperfect, my JRiver trial recently expired and I had been using WASAPI with it, and the Mojo.
  
 On being made to use Media Go again I felt music sound changed. It was now a little colder, a little less detailed, but something wrong with soundstage. I recall Rob Watts telling us that if you don't use bitperfect, use the max outputs on you PC. E.g. in Media Go have max volume set and max volume on the windows slider. Even this didn't cure my listening woes.
  
 I googled for "direct sound vs WASAPI, ASIO". The general idea was that there was no preceptable difference.
  
 Anyway after re-adjusting to non-bitperfect for a few days, last night I extended the JRiver trial. I found it more dynamic and the depth of soundstage from rear to front was better represented. (Without bitperfect it was to be honest a bit of a mish-mash.)
  
 (I experienced something similar with my Meridian Explorer and WASAPI when using the JRIver trial. I have an album by Sacred Spirit called Chants and Dances of the Native Americans. When listening in bitperfect it was clearly different. Sounds had their own clearly defined places and had better textures. I felt like I was almost listening to the album anew. Without bitperfect the sounds were almost like a layer of sound with less clear placing.)


----------



## masterpfa

drbluenewmexico said:


> .
> The MOJO didn't find a headphone it didn't like.....but it did perform better out of my
> computer than my smartphone until i got usb audio pro software, then it rocked my portable
> world also......will I buy one...?  pass the Ramen noodles.........im cutting back on food.....
> anyway here is my summary of my experience:


 
 I also found UAPP was the Eureka moment with my Mobile
  


lurk said:


> I got the fiio x5, looking for alternatives tht can use spotify/dual slot/android/removable batt(high capacity)..... lastly a cheap price (doubt it would happen)


 
 Another alternative will be a decent mobile with a single Micro SD and an arrangement using a 512GB SD card 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> such as here
> 
> The ultimate DAP! 550GB storage, 10,000mAh battery, features of Note 4, 32bit 382kHz / DSD, Wi-fi support!
> This is how you can build a dream DAP based on Samsung Note 4!
> ...





  
  
 Maybe no need for the whole 10 Kagillion AMP battery, but with a case or different back for something like the Samsung Note 4
  
  
  


skyfall said:


> Don't have Mojo yet but Hugo otg with my Note 3 playing songs from Tidal at "high quality" always shows orange light.
> Red      =44.1Khz
> Orange =48 khz


 
 These issues may be due to Android default sampling rate


----------



## mediabox

drbluenewmexico
  
 Quote:


> The Mojo Chord dac made me smile with a touring set of FLC8s triple driver hybrid IEMS, with the great new
> Panasonic HD10k headphones.....


 
 I am planning to buy the HD10 as a travel unit. What is the SQ with Mojo like in more detail pls


----------



## vince741

x relic x said:


> I imagine it would work. Try it and report back for others.


 
 My (soon to be) mojo is in transit, but I sent a message to lavricables to build a micro-usb -> usb A in data (+ground) only.
 I'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## AllenShrz

This is my first post on head-fi, I had to do it since trying finally the mojo.
  
 Keep in mind I pair it with the se846  with custom tips made in japan and iphone 6s+, that being my main form for listening to music.
  
 Unfortunately it was a let down trying the mojo, specially after rearing all the hype from it. Maybe with other more demanding headphones the mojo will shine but not with the se846.
  
 There was an improvement in audio, yes, but not at all a 600 euro improvement. 
  
 If I were to quantify the improvement, I would say it was 10% at max (while really looking for the difference) to almost nothing on other types of songs.
  
 In fact I would say I was more impressed with the JVC SU-AX7 with some others genres of music while being much cheaper.
  
 Im not sure how is in other countries but I live in Japan and here the electronic stores allow you to try all kind of audio equipment, rows and rows, from amps to headphones, cheap to expensive, as much as you want and after hrs unfortunately the mojo didnt win me over.
  
 Im not saying is bad , Im just cautioning people if they intent to buy it and use them along the se846, dont expect great results.


----------



## Carl6868

allenshrz said:


> Im not saying is bad , Im just cautioning people if they intent to buy it and use them along the se846, dont expect great results.


 
  
 Naïve is that you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sorry couldn't resist
  
 Seriously though I think you are in the minority with that last statement as nearly everyone else thinks the Mojo/SE846 combination is superb


----------



## Currawong

vince741 said:


> This can seem like a dumb question, but can I use a *data only *cable for the micro input and a dedicated +5v cable for the usb charging port or does the mojo only take cable with both power+data at the same time?


 
  
 That wont work, as the USB circuit needs to see 5V to activate. This is how the Mojo figures out which input is connected. 
  


allenshrz said:


> This is my first post on head-fi, I had to do it since trying finally the mojo.
> 
> Keep in mind I pair it with the se846  with custom tips made in japan and iphone 6s+, that being my main form for listening to music.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice to meet another person living here. The thing that made all the difference for me with the Mojo and other Chord products was just the greater resolution as how much more natural music sounded compared to other DAPs and DACs I'd owned or tried. Granted this wont be much use for someone not interested in a lot of acoustic music. Aside from that, headphone or IEM synergy with one's preferred choice of music is the most important thing. That is where the really big differences are for sure.
  
 Next time I'm in the city or when I go to the Tokyo headphone festival I'll have to give that JVC a go. They are a brand that doesn't get that much attention here and I tend to like AK-based DACs.


----------



## vince741

Thanks Currawong, I'll let lavricables know.


----------



## NaiveSound

allenshrz said:


> This is my first post on head-fi, I had to do it since trying finally the mojo.
> 
> Keep in mind I pair it with the se846  with custom tips made in japan and iphone 6s+, that being my main form for listening to music.
> 
> ...




I agree, at 599$ it's not really worth it to me, however, after testing and testing with many iems and headphones I realized it was the se846 as the problem and mojo simply made everynother headphone shine better. 

To me mojo is a keeper, however I feel the price per sound is a little too high, the dx80 with 1.1.4 FW, doesn't sound too far from mojo. 

But I just think the best sound is in full sized headphones and se846 is just not an impressive iem


----------



## x RELIC x

allenshrz said:


> This is my first post on head-fi, I had to do it since trying finally the mojo.
> 
> Keep in mind I pair it with the se846  with custom tips made in japan and iphone 6s+, that being my main form for listening to music.
> 
> ...




Objectively I would actually agree with you. In Head Fi sometimes we pay much more money for a 10% improvement though. I value that last 10% greatly so for me, subjectively, the Mojo is a bargain. At the end of the day if you prefer other gear there is nothing wrong with that. We enjoy what we enjoy.

I do agree with Currawong, one of the Mojo's greatest strengths is timbre.


----------



## shuto77

x relic x said:


> Objectively I would actually agree with you. In Head Fi sometimes we pay much more money for a 10% improvement though. I value that last 10% greatly so for me, subjectively, the Mojo is a bargain. At the end of the day if you prefer other gear there is nothing wrong with that. We enjoy what we enjoy.
> 
> I do agree with Currawong, one of the Mojo's greatest strengths is timbre.




Hey, how does the iFi Micro IDSD compare to the Mojo (other than the fact it's way less portable)? I understand the Micro should be better able to drive my Alpha Primes.


----------



## Layman1

x relic x said:


> I do agree with @Currawong, one of the Mojo's greatest strengths is timbre.


 
 Careful research will reveal the Mojo is in fact made of metal rather than wood.
  
 (humour)


----------



## xtr4

I don't know about you guys but whenever someone says Timbre, I always imagine a redneck lumberjack with overalls and red shirt yelling "Timbre" and imagine a giant tree come crashing down.
  
 But yeah, the Mojo does give the music I have a sense of realism. Piano keys sound like actual keys being played with their key strokes and natural decay, cymbals crash and splash, drums reverb, guitars twang....etc.


----------



## x RELIC x

layman1 said:


> Careful research will reveal the Mojo is in fact made of metal rather than wood.
> 
> (humour):tongue_smile:




Funny.. 

For those unfamiliar:

_tim·bre
ˈtambər/
noun
noun: timbre; plural noun: timbres
the character or quality of a musical sound or voice as distinct from its pitch and intensity.
"trumpet mutes with different timbres"
synonyms: tone, sound, sound quality, voice, voice quality, color, tone color, tonality, resonance
"the timbre of the reeds"
Origin

mid 19th century: from French, from medieval Greek timbanon, from Greek tumpanon ‘drum.’_


----------



## x RELIC x

shuto77 said:


> Hey, how does the iFi Micro IDSD compare to the Mojo (other than the fact it's way less portable)? I understand the Micro should be better able to drive my Alpha Primes.




No worries about the driving power from the Mojo, it'll handle the Alpha Primes just fine. 

I haven't heard the iDSD but I do have the iDAC2 and according to iFi they sound very similar (within driving spec). Compared to the Mojo the iDAC2 sounds bright to me, exaggerated, forced, if that makes any sense. There's a slight bite, an edge, to the music that I find fatiguing. There really is no difference in the amount of details IMO between the two. The Mojo just sounds more real. Of course IMO, YMMV and all that.


----------



## GreenBow

allenshrz said:


> This is my first post on head-fi, I had to do it since trying finally the mojo.
> 
> Keep in mind I pair it with the se846  with custom tips made in japan and iphone 6s+, that being my main form for listening to music.
> 
> ...


 

 I felt something like that at first. I thought my Grado SR225e were letting down the upgrade effect of the Mojo over my Meridian Explorer. I could however hear where the Mojo was wanting to go, if it had better headphones.
  
 Also it seemed to take a couple of days to get the sound right. Then I moved to using bitperfect.
  
 After a lot, a vastly a lot of thought, I see the value of the Mojo. That is even with lower end headphones than many on this thread own.
  
 However in the UK, the Mojo is £400, and in euros, that is 512 euro. Therefor you have paid much more than I, and I wonder if I would have bought a Mojo at your price.
  
 I have to add that the difference between my DACs varies by reorcding. Sometimes the Mojo sounds little ahead of the Explorer. Sometimes more ahead. The last element to include is that using the Explorer in WASAPI added improvement too. I think I mentioned in my last post an album, Sacred Spirit - Chants and Dances of the Native Americans. That album in WASAPI on the Explorer is something else. Sounds are at different angles to each, solid, and textured. The Mojo loses some of those qualities over the Explorer. If the Mojo did not have the edge of more detail, the Explorer would have won that album.


----------



## shuto77

x relic x said:


> No worries about the driving power from the Mojo, it'll handle the Alpha Primes just fine.
> 
> I haven't heard the iDSD but I do have the iDAC2 and according to iFi they sound very similar (within driving spec). Compared to the Mojo the iDAC2 sounds bright to me, exaggerated, forced, if that makes any sense. There's a slight bite, an edge, to the music that I find fatiguing. There really is no difference in the amount of details IMO between the two. The Mojo just sounds more real. Of course IMO, YMMV and all that.




Thanks for the quick response! 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## AllenShrz

currawong said:


> That wont work, as the USB circuit needs to see 5V to activate. This is how the Mojo figures out which input is connected.
> 
> 
> Nice to meet another person living here. The thing that made all the difference for me with the Mojo and other Chord products was just the greater resolution as how much more natural music sounded compared to other DAPs and DACs I'd owned or tried. Granted this wont be much use for someone not interested in a lot of acoustic music. Aside from that, headphone or IEM synergy with one's preferred choice of music is the most important thing. That is where the really big differences are for sure.
> ...


 
  
 Hello!  
  
 I bet you can find the JVC at your nearest yodobashi/ bic camera.
  
 Im not sure if you are aware of this store, but is fantastic.  http://www.e-earphone.jp/
  
 Check it out if you can, I ordered my custom tips there and it was all fantastic.
  


greenbow said:


> I felt something like that at first. I thought my Grado SR225e were letting down the upgrade effect of the Mojo over my Meridian Explorer. I could however hear where the Mojo was wanting to go, if it had better headphones.
> 
> Also it seemed to take a couple of days to get the sound right. Then I moved to using bitperfect.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Oh no! I didnt buy it, I was ready to do so, money at hand and everything but then I tried it at the store....
  
 Maybe if I had some crazy IEM with 20 drives then I would see why the mojo has the reputation it has but as for now with my setup, is just not worth it.


----------



## Deftone

sonickarma said:


> John/Rob - Any estimated release schedule/timings on the Chord Modules and Case?
> Thanks


 
  
 6 months +


----------



## AllenShrz

carl6868 said:


> Naïve is that you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes!  Thats the reason I went to the store with the intention to buy it, some people here recommend it and so I went, but no, I left the store disappointed but at least I still have the money in my pocket.


----------



## U2nite

Hi
 
Got my Mojo 2 weeks ago, after my other brand dac with battery broke down. So it's the perfect reason to try another Dac.
 
I've been listening to music for the last 4 years on my Mac or Raspberry PI2 and the Mojo's my 5th Dac. They've all been less than US$600 each but each was step up in sound quality.
 
So I'm lucky to be look for a dac just went the Mojo became widely available. Didn't read all the 11,000 posts here, of course, but was intrigued enough to give it a try.
 
The AV1 shop in Singapore had stock, so I tried it with my HE560. Gosh, it's so small; it can't be powerful I thought.  Wrong:- it drove my HE560 with authority.
 
Wow! It is so musical, much more like a live concert than recording. The piano, guitars, cello, violins are so live like. Voices are engaging and soothing. 
 
I'm listening to Lang Lang's Live at the Carnegie Hall album (24 bits, 88.2kHz, from HDtracks) now. It's close to being there. 
 
This is not dac, it's a time machine. 
 
Rick


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Hi, PLEASE can someone provide a link to a site that has a short micro B to micro B co axial cable,or interconnect, in stock in the UK or eu. Preferably about 10 or 15cm in length.I have tried using links at the beginning of this thread but it takes you back to the first page. My eyes are giving me hell trying to focus, due to meds. I just want to connect my Ap100 to the mojo. TIA.


----------



## Layman1

x relic x said:


> Funny..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I made an equally lame joke over on the Onkyo DP-X1 thread earlier which also was positively received 
 To paraphrase The Cat from sci-fi comedy series Red Dwarf:
 "Two funny jokes in the same lifetime?! When your're hot, you're hot!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have to say, even as a native speaker I don't understand what timbre describes (despite having read your post above)?
 I play guitar at lower intermediate level, but I'm self-taught and as yet haven't studied any musical theory.
 Is it possible you could explain with more examples what it means?
 It could be useful to the thread anyway, in terms of something to look out for when listening to Mojo for the first time!


----------



## Rob Watts

If you change the strings of your guitar, the tonal colour will change so going from nylon to steel can make a brighter sound. The sound of different strings is the timbre. Another example, a sax sounds rich it has a dark timbre; but a trumpet is sharp and has a bright timbre.

The problem with dacs is they add there own timbre so all instruments sound the same with less variations in timbre.

Pronouncing it some say timber some say tambre... In the UK the Google translate says timber but I am not sure which pronunciation is correct. Since its source is French, perhaps tambre...
Rob


----------



## Mython

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Hi, PLEASE can someone provide a link to a site that has a short micro B to micro B co axial cable,or interconnect, in stock in the UK or eu. Preferably about 10 or 15cm in length.I have tried using links at the beginning of this thread but it takes you back to the first page. My eyes are giving me hell trying to focus, due to meds. I just want to connect my Ap100 to the mojo. TIA.


 
  
 It sounds as though your browser may have javascript disabled or currently unsupported.
  
 No matter.
  
 There are not very many cables available which suit our needs well, especially in the UK, but you can try Phil, at CustomCable:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4110#post_12055475
  
_** Please take note that you need to specify exactly what plugs and length you require.*_
  
  
  
  
 Occasionally, a cheap Chinese cable can be found on eBay or Amazon, but it's quite hit-or-miss (particularly on the UK sites), in terms of availability, and it's not always clear whether or not co-axial cable is employed in these.
  
 .


----------



## wym2

rob watts said:


> If you change the strings of your guitar, the tonal colour will change so going from nylon to steel can make a brighter sound. The sound of different strings is the timbre. Another example, a sax sounds rich it has a dark timbre; but a trumpet is sharp and has a bright timbre.
> 
> The problem with dacs is they add there own timbre so all instruments sound the same with less variations in timbre.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Either is fine.


----------



## U2nite

rob watts said:


> If you change the strings of your guitar, the tonal colour will change so going from nylon to steel can make a brighter sound. The sound of different strings is the timbre. Another example, a sax sounds rich it has a dark timbre; but a trumpet is sharp and has a bright timbre.
> 
> The problem with dacs is they add there own timbre so all instruments sound the same with less variations in timbre.
> ....
> Rob


 
  
 Rob, John,
  
 Big thank you for making the timbre in Mojo, Hugo, Dave so live like.
  
 I'm listening to Nickel Creek's This Side album - Smoothie Song (DSD64) Now. Amazing instruments. I feel like jamming with the band!


----------



## GreenBow

layman1 said:


> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Timbre is the difference in sound of different intruments. A piano and a trumpet playing the same note sound completely different, and that is the timbre of each instrument.
  
 It's actually easier to understand when you understand the theory. Take a note on the piano of 440Hz. That is the note A, just above middle C. However that component of the note is not all there is to hear. If you listen carefully you can hear higher pitched compontent noises, which are called overtones.
  
 Overtones are at multiples of the base frequency of 440Hz. In other words the first overtone (or what we also call harmonics) is at 880Hz. That being 2 x 440Hz, and it is also a note A an octave above the base frequency of the note. In other words the note A at base frequency 440Hz is made up of vibrations at 440Hz and 880hz and onwards upwards.
  
 It continues upwards and the next octave of note A is 3x440Hz which is the second overtone. This is A at 1320Hz, two octaves above the base frequency of the note.
  
 On the piano the quantity of the overtones are what makes the sound of the piano. On the trumpet the quantities of each overtone are different, and that is what makes the sound of the trumpet. E.g the volume of the second overtone on the piano may be louder than the second overtone on the trumpet. This continues for all the overtones above the base note. That is what makes timbre, or an instrument's unique 'sound'.


----------



## tuna47

Just got the mojo a few hours listening time sounds great very happy 
How do I get hd from an I phone any good apps


----------



## Layman1

greenbow said:


> Timbre is the difference in sound of different intruments. A piano and a trumpet playing the same note sound completely different, and that is the timbre of each instrument.
> 
> It's actually easier to understand when you understand the theory. Take a note on the piano of 440Hz. That is the note A, just above middle C. However that component of the note is not all there is to hear. If you listen carefully you can hear higher pitched compontent noises, which are called overtones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is brilliant! What Rob said was extremely helpful to me as a guitar player; now I can get what 'timbre' is about.
  
 Regarding your post, it's a very long story but basically, I have learning disabilities (dyslexia, dyspraxia etc; undiagnosed as a child), left school not even knowing how to multiply or divide, and many years later, ended up studying as a mature student at uni. Started out doing theoretical physics and ended up switching to engineering at Durham uni. I actually had to withdraw from the course for personal reasons but I remember sitting through physics lectures on 'waves and oscillations', but could never really connect it to real life. Your example above was very useful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 in fact, being on this forum has reignited my passion for such knowledge in the last week or two, even more so with electronics. I hear people (like Rob for example) talking about digital signal processing, DACs, amps and the related technology and configurations, and feel annoyed that I can't understand much of it (and am not sure which areas of electronics I should study in order to do so, which is doubly annoying as it's a huge subject area lol).
 So I feel rather motivated to start studying again and hopefully gain a deeper understanding of what it's all about


----------



## Layman1

tuna47 said:


> Just got the mojo a few hours listening time sounds great very happy
> How do I get hd from an I phone any good apps


 

 I'm no expert on such matters, but I heard Onkyo have an app that lets you listen to FLAC files etc.
 Plus there are of course apps with HD music streaming services such as Tidal.
 Hope this helps! Enjoy the Mojo. My mission this year is to save up and get one too lol


----------



## alan_g

my mojo just keeps on getting better and better every day even so much so ive not switched my home hifi on since getting it...


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

mython said:


> It sounds as though your browser may have javascript disabled or currently unsupported.
> 
> No matter.
> 
> ...


 
  


alan_g said:


> my mojo just keeps on getting better and better every day even so much so ive not switched my home hifi on since getting it...


 

 thanls  for trying Mython but thays far too expensive for me.
 Does anyone have experience of how to connect Hidizs AP100 to the mojo.  Even where a supplier of micto B to Micro B are in the UK, or Europe, or a cheapish coaxial cable will do. TIA


----------



## NaiveSound

I have a slight space right by my headphone jack in my mojo, is very little.. I wonder if normal, I hope I have a decent built mojo

I'll Post a picture tonight t


----------



## Mython

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> thanls  for trying Mython but thays far too expensive for me.
> Does anyone have experience of how to connect Hidizs AP100 to the mojo.  Even where a supplier of micto B to Micro B are in the UK, or Europe, or a cheapish coaxial cable will do. TIA


 
  
 Someone might come-up trumps for you, but it's quite specialist, at this point in time, so it takes time for such a niche product to become widespread in the marketplace.
  
  
 If you're willing to widen your search area, you could buy direct from HongKong, via eBay USA (I can't find this item listed on the UK site):
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?hash=item463cea85c2:g:m3wAAOSwZjJVAUdu
  
 or, if you're feeling particularly intrepid, you could even have a look on TaoBao:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10245#post_12295663
  
  
 However, I am unfamiliar with the Hidizs AP100 - does it actually support digital-out via microUSB? I assumed it was only via traditional co-ax.


----------



## Ike1985

Just realized that when I get my S7 my biggest problem with a Mojo setup (phone always dies first) will be solved, S7 has wireless charging. Now they'll be no end to my Mojo'ing! Wonder if the wireless charging will cause EMI/RF?  RF/EMI couldn't be worse than my current shoddy iphone 5, it gets 1 bar and as a result goes MAX RF all the time trying to find a signal.  Plus expandable memory..I belive S7 will be perfect phone for Mojo.


----------



## masterpfa

allenshrz said:


> This is my first post on head-fi, I had to do it since trying finally the mojo.
> 
> Keep in mind I pair it with the se846  with custom tips made in japan and iphone 6s+, that being my main form for listening to music.
> 
> ...


 
 Shame to hear, might be High Expectations. How are you listening to music on you iPhone 6+, if you haven't yet maybe try Onkyo HF Player along with your current set up.
 My experience was completely different to yours and I noticed and enjoyed the difference from my previous set up immediately and it just keeps getting better. I personally find reasons to listen to music now where as before it was really only for my commute to work.
  
 As always IMO and YMMV

 PS. Have you allowed for* Brain Burn in?* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


carl6868 said:


> Naïve is that you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 PMSL, ROFL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


alan_g said:


> my mojo just keeps on getting better and better every day even so much so ive not switched my home hifi on since getting it...


 
 Ohhhhh Yes


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I believe there is a difference between iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 plus.


----------



## ph58

Hi guys , happy new owner of the Mojo , i have question , is it normal that it took so long for the first recharge ? ; it is now about 6h and  it's still in charge , the led is still on . Thanks in advance .


----------



## Mython

ph58 said:


> Hi guys , happy new owner of the Mojo , i have question , is it normal that it took so long for the first recharge ? ; it is now about 6h and  it's still in charge , the led is still on . Thanks in advance .


 
  
 6 hours is no problem - it can, potentially, take as much as approximately 10 hrs.
  
 Relax! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 Is the LED motionless, or is it flashing?


----------



## gHeadphone

I pick my Mojo up tomorrow with a coax cable when i visit London (courtesy of Custom-cable), i can't wait to give it a listen!


----------



## gHeadphone

u2nite said:


> Rob, John,
> 
> Big thank you for making the timbre in Mojo, Hugo, Dave so live like.
> 
> I'm listening to Nickel Creek's This Side album - Smoothie Song (DSD64) Now. Amazing instruments. I feel like jamming with the band!


 

 Great album, where did you get the DSD version?


----------



## ph58

mython said:


> 6 hours is no problem - it can, potentially, take as much as approximately 10 hrs.
> 
> Relax!
> 
> ...


 
 The LED is motionless .


----------



## Mython

ph58 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > 6 hours is no problem - it can, potentially, take as much as approximately 10 hrs.
> ...


 
  
  
 Great; then all appears well.
  
 Kick back, open a cold one, and let nature take its course!


----------



## ph58

mython said:


> Great; then all appears well.
> 
> Kick back, open a cold one, and let nature take its course!


 

 When it is fully charged the LED will swich off , is it right ?


----------



## bavinck

ph58 said:


> When it is fully charged the LED will swich off , is it right ?


 
 That's what mine does. Instructions say plug it in for 10 hrs minimum the first time. That's what I did.


----------



## Mython

ph58 said:


> When it is fully charged the LED will switch off , is it right ?


 
  
 Yes. That is correct.


----------



## ph58

bavinck said:


> That's what mine does. Instructions say plug it in for 10 hrs minimum the first time. That's what I did.


 

 Mine have just switch off , should i left for some couple hours more ?


----------



## Mython

ph58 said:


> Mine have just switch off , should i left for some couple hours more ?


 
  
  
 No.
  
 When the light switches off, Mojo is ready to use. You do not have to charge for 10 hrs. You only have to charge until the LED goes off (_*sometimes*_ that takes approximately 10 hrs, but sometimes it is sooner).


----------



## AudioBear

greenbow said:


> Timbre is the difference in sound of different intruments. A piano and a trumpet playing the same note sound completely different, and that is the timbre of each instrument.
> 
> It's actually easier to understand when you understand the theory. Take a note on the piano of 440Hz. That is the note A, just above middle C. However that component of the note is not all there is to hear. If you listen carefully you can hear higher pitched compontent noises, which are called overtones.
> 
> ...


 

 Great explanation but like everything in audio and physics, it's always a little more complicated if you want the whole long story.  Your last paragraph is the key to understanding timbre for sure, but I would add there are also minor non-harmonic elements which add to timbre of some instruments.  There's a good write-up at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timbre among others.


----------



## ph58

mython said:


> No.
> 
> When the light switches off, Mojo is ready to use. You do not have to charge for 10 hrs. You only have to charge until the LED goes off (_*sometimes*_ that takes approximately 10 hrs, but sometimes it is sooner).


 

 Ok , thank you very much , have open a cold Heineken . Cheers !


----------



## Mython

Enjoy the music!


----------



## tuna47

Why would the mojo get better with time except for brain burn in


----------



## xeroian

layman1 said:


> I'm no expert on such matters, but I heard Onkyo have an app that lets you listen to FLAC files etc.
> Plus there are of course apps with HD music streaming services such as Tidal.
> Hope this helps! Enjoy the Mojo. My mission this year is to save up and get one too lol




Excellent as Tidal is it only provides 16 bit 44.1KHz, better known as CD quality. HD is usually deemed to be 24 bit. FLAC Player and Onkyo can both play HD on iOS. My preference is FLAC Player. But to be honest even the iTunes Player sounds decent with Chord equipment.


----------



## x RELIC x

xeroian said:


> Excellent as Tidal is it only provides 16 bit 44.1KHz, better known as CD quality. HD is usually deemed to be 24 bit. FLAC Player and Onkyo can both play HD on iOS. My preference is FLAC Player. But to be honest even the iTunes Player sounds decent with Chord equipment.




Technically lossy formats like MP3 and AAC are 16/44.1 as well. It's the 16/44.1 lossless compression such as FLAC / ALAC and of course non-compressed AIFF / WAV that is considered CD quality.


----------



## Jethrosang

After testing the Chord Mojo thoroughly this time, I could not join the club. It is simply too sharp for the Noble Audio PR. I guess the neutrality is not suitable for every IEM. This was echoed in most reviews, the colouration in the source>amp>output are determined mostly by the output, hence it will be the best purchase to bring out the potential, or the worst purchase that brings out the ugly side of the headphones.


----------



## AllenShrz

masterpfa said:


> Shame to hear, might be High Expectations. How are you listening to music on you iPhone 6+, if you haven't yet maybe try Onkyo HF Player along with your current set up.
> My experience was completely different to yours and I noticed and enjoyed the difference from my previous set up immediately and it just keeps getting better. I personally find reasons to listen to music now where as before it was really only for my commute to work.
> 
> As always IMO and YMMV
> ...


 
  
  
 For 600, you bet I had high expectations but is very provable that I had already reached the best one can get out of the se846
  


peter hyatt said:


> I believe there is a difference between iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 plus.   I have read this online, and recently...
> 
> I loaned a DAC to my son, who has the big one and he said, "it made no difference that I could tell" while using Beyers.  We did side by side with the same headphones and DAC using his oversized iPhone and my iPhone 6 ----same song, same volume, etc.
> 
> Could this be that the new iPhone 6 plus has a better sound card or DAC which is why the Mojo did not show much?  Or, it is that and the specific headphones?


 
  
 Maybe?  I dont know the the internals but in practice to me it went like this:
  
 Iphone 6 (nor so great sound but serviceable) then I jumped to the HTC ONE (bad sound all around, I bought the FiiO E12A and increased the quality by a large margin) then back to the iphone 6s plus, since day one I was extremely surprised how well it sounded with the se846 without needing the FiiO and if I try to used it, I could not hear any positive difference, just some change in the sound signature


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

mython said:


> Someone might come-up trumps for you, but it's quite specialist, at this point in time, so it takes time for such a niche product to become widespread in the marketplace.
> 
> 
> If you're willing to widen your search area, you could buy direct from HongKong, via eBay USA (I can't find this item listed on the UK site):
> ...


 

 I tried the javascript remedy, not a thing about it when I get to block pop ups, so still cant use links on first page. Orfered a male b to male b. from USA, but still wont get it until march which isnt too good. Im not sure of whether the Hidizs AP100 supports on the go, the post for it contradicts itself. Just desperate to try somrthing. Im pissed off with chord big time, their measly power cable no good to man or beast, not a piece of litwerature with their £400 product, and they dont even tell you where the cables can be got,[please say if they can be found in Europe someone] and I haxe to search the globe for one. If this is not resolved tomorrow this useless gadget goes back to where it came from. To think I was so stupid and payed for express delivery, what a mug.


----------



## fluidz

Having just listened to the 8 Ensembles in One bit Dsd256 in Jriver 21 through the Mojo and a pair of He-500's my mind is blown..  Absolutely amazing!


----------



## bavinck

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> I tried the javascript remedy, not a thing about it when I get to block pop ups, so still cant use links on first page. Orfered a male b to male b. from USA, but still wont get it until march which isnt too good. Im not sure of whether the Hidizs AP100 supports on the go, the post for it contradicts itself. Just desperate to try somrthing. Im pissed off with chord big time, their measly power cable no good to man or beast, not a piece of litwerature with their £400 product, and they dont even tell you where the cables can be got,[please say if they can be found in Europe someone] and I haxe to search the globe for one. If this is not resolved tomorrow this useless gadget goes back to where it came from. To think I was so stupid and payed for express delivery, what a mug.



Ap100 does support usb audio otg.


----------



## NaiveSound

I got a cold, and loud noises give me headache, I guess a migraine, can't even enjoy my music.... Just venting.. I hope you friends don't mind.


----------



## lubczyk

Amazing little product. The very low to possibly non-existent noise floor really makes a difference and makes the sound so clear and spacious. Why would I need a desktop rig when I have this little marvel?


----------



## ph58

Hi , where do i find a interconnect coaxial cable for connecting the FIIO X7 to the MOJO ? Usual cable don't work . Thanks in advance .


----------



## harpo1

ph58 said:


> Hi , where do i find a interconnect coaxial cable for connecting the FIIO X7 to the MOJO ? Usual cable don't work . Thanks in advance .


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/262285094656?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
  
 He'll make it with right angle connectors just message him on ebay.  Great guy by the way.


----------



## Duy Le

ph58 said:


> Hi , where do i find a interconnect coaxial cable for connecting the FIIO X7 to the MOJO ? Usual cable don't work . Thanks in advance .


 
 I used this cable. He made following my request. The seller is the great guy.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Handmade-Dyson-Audio-Fiio-Chord-Mojo-75-Ohm-Digital-Jumper-TRRS-TS-3-5mm/351659828842?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## ph58

Thanks to you harpo1 and Duy Le , does these cables work with all FIIO dap?


----------



## Duy Le

ph58 said:


> Thanks to you harpo1 and Duy Le , does these cables work with all FIIO dap?


 
 Not at all. Just for X3 2nd Gen, X5 2nd Gen, X7, or any Fiio product in future using TRRS 3.5 (4 pole).


----------



## ph58

duy le said:


> Not at all. Just for X3 2nd Gen, X5 2nd Gen, X7, or any Fiio product in future using TRRS 3.5 (4 pole).


 

 OK , thanks


----------



## Layman1

xeroian said:


> Excellent as Tidal is it only provides 16 bit 44.1KHz, better known as CD quality. HD is usually deemed to be 24 bit. FLAC Player and Onkyo can both play HD on iOS. My preference is FLAC Player. But to be honest even the iTunes Player sounds decent with Chord equipment.


 

 Ha, when I wrote "HD audio" (matching what was written by the original poster), I had some niggle in the back of my brain that it wasn't the right term to use, but when I searched my mental database for a more appropriate term, my brain came back with a "server busy; please try again later" response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 In retrospect, I would have just said "lossless". I didn't know Tidal was 16 bit only though (although that's still a massive move in the right direction and good enough for many!).


----------



## yurivv

Can someone please tell me how I can make my Mojo play music using the Hiby Music player on my ASUS Zenfone 5? I've tried playing music through the Onkyo Player and it works fine (I just selected the "USB device" option in the "Output" section of the settings menu). But I can't seem to find the same one in the Hiby Music player menu. Has anyone figured that out? I would appreciate any help.


----------



## ph58

Hi ,i have more question , the Led indicator is Green , what does it mean ? Thanks


----------



## yurivv

I've got another question. I've connected Mojo to my PC that has Windows 7 OS and been playing music through the Foobar player. But the Mojo's power button always stays red irrespective of whether it's a hi-res file or an "ordinary" file I'm listening to. Apparently, the system on my PC is messing with the frequency rate. Can someone please tell me how I can fix that?


----------



## masterpfa

allenshrz said:


> For 600, you bet I had high expectations but is very provable that I had already reached the best one can get out of the se846
> Maybe?  I dont know the the internals but in practice to me it went like this:
> 
> Iphone 6 (nor so great sound but serviceable) then I jumped to the HTC ONE (bad sound all around, I bought the FiiO E12A and increased the quality by a large margin) then back to the iphone 6s plus, since day one I was extremely surprised how well it sounded with the se846 without needing the FiiO and if I try to used it, I could not hear any positive difference, just some change in the sound signature


 
 The thing is there probably are people with a similar set up to yours that have had their expectations met. I for example had Shure SE535's and I compared the Mojo on several separate extended sittings with the AK100, AK120 and AK240 and I noticed enough of a difference to justify my purchase. I then sought full sized headphones and again using my Mojo and Nexus 6 (via UAPP) and the AK players, compared Grado SR325e, Shure SRH1540, Audeze EL8 Open back again noticing enough difference to keep me happy.

 You may already reached 'that' level, your "End Game" and may be looking for that last 10% that only you and your ears can discern.
 I was moving on from the *Fiio E18 and Nexus 6* to *Mojo, Nexus 6 and UAPP* so quite a leap in sound quality for me, but since purchasing my Mojo (before I was aware of this thread by the way), I have also had brief listening spells with my combination against other DAC and AMP set ups and although not scientific, none have left me wanting, when put up against my £399 Mojo. But this is just my own experience
  
 PS what app are you using with your iPhone to play back Hi-Res files?
  


fluidz said:


> Having just listened to the 8 Ensembles in One bit Dsd256 in Jriver 21 through the Mojo and a pair of He-500's my mind is blown..  Absolutely amazing!


 
 It was awesome to listen too, when I first got my Mojo, but that was with Shure SE535's has got better with each upgrade, Grado SR325e and the HD800.
 It is a great recording and the Mojo IMO brings out all the finer detais


----------



## masterpfa

layman1 said:


> Ha, when I wrote "HD audio" (matching what was written by the original poster), I had some niggle in the back of my brain that it wasn't the right term to use, but when I searched my mental database for a more appropriate term, my brain came back with a "server busy; please try again later" response
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If Meridian with their MQA and Tidal sort it out, on compatible players Tidal will be able to playback up to 24/192 all via streaming in theory although most likely to be 24/96


----------



## rkt31

used 4mm inner dia cores with short coaxial cable between fiio x3 and mojo and on short USB cable between redmi s1 Android and mojo. redmi was used with uapp. I would say such a cheap upgrade yielded extremely positive results. now there is still cleaner background and slightest bit of harshness in vocals in some of the songs I heard is gone. as compared to Android fiio x3 coaxial route is very slightly warm as compared to redmi USB route. USB route via uapp is very slightly more open I would say. it will not matter in long run tough which transport I use. kudos to chord and team for such invention. I feel for portable use it can't be bettered at any price, such is the quality.


----------



## rkt31

I used snap on ferrite emi rfi noise suppressor cores


----------



## x RELIC x

Listening to 'Scared' by The Hip which I haven't heard in ages. Its recording levels are quite high (no clipping thankfully) but after lowering the volume a bit I don't think I've heard this song so intimately before. The guitar plays beautifully from my CD ALAC rip through the Mojo. Good stuff. 


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ieQH6X_XBJo[/VIDEO]

Just thought I'd share. 

Edit: the YouTube video sounds terrible in comparison, lol!


----------



## Ike1985

jethrosang said:


> After testing the Chord Mojo thoroughly this time, I could not join the club. It is simply too sharp for the Noble Audio PR. I guess the neutrality is not suitable for every IEM. This was echoed in most reviews, the colouration in the source>amp>output are determined mostly by the output, hence it will be the best purchase to bring out the potential, or the worst purchase that brings out the ugly side of the headphones.




Time to get different phones then.


----------



## headmanPL

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> I tried the javascript remedy, not a thing about it when I get to block pop ups, so still cant use links on first page. Orfered a male b to male b. from USA, but still wont get it until march which isnt too good. Im not sure of whether the Hidizs AP100 supports on the go, the post for it contradicts itself. Just desperate to try somrthing. Im pissed off with chord big time, their measly power cable no good to man or beast, not a piece of litwerature with their £400 product, and they dont even tell you where the cables can be got,[please say if they can be found in Europe someone] and I haxe to search the globe for one. If this is not resolved tomorrow this useless gadget goes back to where it came from. To think I was so stupid and payed for express delivery, what a mug.


 
 I hope you don’t send it back.
 I bought my cable in the UK form this company http://www.lindy.co.uk/cables-adapters-c1/usb-c449/usb-2-0-otg-cable-black-type-micro-b-to-micro-b-0-5m-p8517
  
 Their webpage says the short cable is out of stock. They do have longer cables.
 I asked them to notify me when I wanted to order mine. They turned it around in 3 days. Worth contacting them.
  
 I kind of get your frustration ref: documentation. That said, few products come with manuals these days as Companies like to get you to the latest version on their website. For what it’s worth, the link is here.
http://chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## Danthrax

yurivv said:


> I've got another question. I've connected Mojo to my PC that has Windows 7 OS and been playing music through the Foobar player. But the Mojo's power button always stays red irrespective of whether it's a hi-res file or an "ordinary" file I'm listening to. Apparently, the system on my PC is messing with the frequency rate. Can someone please tell me how I can fix that?


 
 You are playing music out over the windows direct sound driver. You need to add the wasapi plugin to Foobar then set foobar to use the wasapi output instead of the direct sound. You should be able to google around and find guides on "setting up wasapi with foobar" otherwise you are going through the windows mixer which resamples audio to whatever your playback device is set to.


----------



## GreenBow

@Layman1 Thank you. You're welcome.
@AudioBear Yes I could have mentioned how the harmonics interact with each other but it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Light - Man

yurivv said:


> I've got another question. I've connected Mojo to my PC that has Windows 7 OS and been playing music through the Foobar player. But the Mojo's power button always stays red irrespective of whether it's a hi-res file or an "ordinary" file I'm listening to. Apparently, the system on my PC is messing with the frequency rate. Can someone please tell me how I can fix that?


 
 I assume you have installed the necessary Mojo driver?
  
 I use Foobar and it works fine.
  
 I have the AP100 and I believe it does not support on-the-go
  
 I use the AP100 digital coaxial output into the Mojo.
  
 The Mojo benefits from burn-in no matter what people say! IMO
  
 The jury is still out as to whether I will keep it or not but it does grow on you - which I put down to burn-in time.


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> I have the AP100 and I believe it does not support on-the-go


 
  
 (the following* isn't* aimed at you, Light-Man)
  
  
 I must say, I'm not at all impressed that I asked this in the dedicated AP100 thread:
  
Hidizs AP100 (DAP) Support Team - Now on Head-fi!  
 and my question has been totally ignored.
  
 So much for supporting a product! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
  
 It does appear that co-ax might be the safest bet for the AP100, since there is no official mention of USB OTG functionality, as far as I can see.


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> (the following* isn't* aimed at you, Light-Man)
> 
> 
> I must say, I'm not at all impressed that I asked this in the dedicated AP100 thread:
> ...


 
  
 I have to agree with you! Hidizs support is on the verge of non existent but having said that, they are not too far behind AK


----------



## bavinck

mython said:


> (the following* isn't* aimed at you, Light-Man)
> 
> 
> I must say, I'm not at all impressed that I asked this in the dedicated AP100 thread:
> ...



 


Pretty sure Hidizs support closed up. Hidizs had so much potential, but I think the company may be dead in the water. Coax works well for the ap100. I am actually finding I prefer coax to usb as I find usb ports and cables to be very easy to damage and hard to work with. Plus, using coax keeps the usb port free for charging.

I ponied up the money and had Moon Audio make me a coax cable for my mojo and X7. Expensive, but it is built like a bloody tank.


----------



## analogmusic

rob watts said:


> Its a brain issue, and is (mostly) down to two technical problems - one being noise floor modulation, one being timing uncertainty. With timing uncertainty, when the sampled digital data is converted back to a continuous signal, the DAC creates timing errors. These timing errors then interfere with the brains ability to actual perceive the starting and stopping of notes - and when the brain can't easily recognise something, it has to work harder to make sense of what is going on. Its a bit like one being in a party trying to understand somebody speaking with a lot of noise - your brain has to work harder to understand the voice, and its tiring. The noise floor modulation problem, means that the brain has greater difficulty separating sounds out into individual entities. What people forget, as we take hearing for granted, is that the brain is processing the data from the ears, and separating things out into individual entities, and also putting a placement tag onto that entity. Noise floor modulation makes it more difficult for the brain to separate things out into individual entities, so the brain has to work harder to make sense of the music. And when it has to work harder, you get listening fatigue.
> 
> Now the timing issue is a unique problem with digital audio, and noise floor modulation is about ten times a larger problem than with amplifiers, so you can see why listening fatigue is a particular problem with digital.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Thanks for explaining
  
 So are the starting and stopping of notes the same as attack and decay?


----------



## U2nite

gheadphone said:


> Great album, where did you get the DSD version?


 
  
 From the SACD 
 http://www.sa-cd.net/search/Nickel+Creek


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Can someone tell me where this is on amazon.UK

http://www.amazon.com/Female-Coaxial-Adapter-FM-Antenna/dp/B00BBYRDG8/ref=pd_sim_147_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=41nIl8rr6kL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=17EZNG4VD7DT6F1H2C4C

or somewhere else in the UK. Also the exact name of it in england please, [american terms have produced no results alas]

I'm hoping that by attaching them to this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009PMIKII?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A50DZI580G3JX

I will hear the sound of mojo. Pleae correct me if i'm wrong

Also thanks for replies folks.


----------



## uzi2

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Can someone tell me where this is on amazon.UK
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Female-Coaxial-Adapter-FM-Antenna/dp/B00BBYRDG8/ref=pd_sim_147_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=41nIl8rr6kL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=17EZNG4VD7DT6F1H2C4C
> 
> ...


 

 No - you do not want aerial coax you want digital coax.
 Tell me what you want to connect to your Mojo and I will provide some UK links.
  
 Ok, so I've backtracked and see that you want to connect the Hidizs AP100.
 From a review I see that it is supplied with a digital cable terminated in a male RCA (see pic8 - top left), so the adapter you will need to attach to it to connect to the Mojo is this one


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

uzi2 said:


> No - you do not want aerial coax you want digital coax.
> Tell me what you want to connect to your Mojo and I will provide some UK links.


 

 Thanks uzi2. I'm looking to connect my Hidizs AP100 by its coax output to the mojo.
  
 Yurivv in foobar go to file - preferences - playback - output - device - and you should see, chord async usb there.


----------



## uzi2

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Thanks uzi2. I'm looking to connect my Hidizs AP100 by its coax output to the mojo.


 
 I've already edited my previous post with the link you require...


----------



## fluidz

Got my replacement unit the other day, still makes a SSSSSS hissing sound whilst charging,  plugged into Apple iphone 6 charger (1amp) used with bundled Usb wire, can hear it one meter away in a quiet room.   
  
 Good thing is this one doesn't squeal. 
  
 Does everybodys Mojo hiss whilst charging?
  
 Update - The hissing is only bothersome whilst the Unit is turned off and charging.   When the Mojo is turned on and charging its pretty quiet.


----------



## jamato8

fluidz said:


> Got my replacement unit the other day, still makes a SSSSSS hissing sound whilst charging,  can hear it one meter away.
> Does everybodys Mojo do this?


 

 Mine makes no noises. Totally quiet.


----------



## che15

Hello Mojo freaks, I am one of u!
I wonder if I could get some input on which hi end and or giant killer IEMs sound the best with the mojo, I have the 1plus and trinity atlas and both sound fantastic but I wonder if there are any out there that would sound even better. I am not a believer that the most expensive sound better all the time. To me that only happens on some occasions, I have heard IEMs that cost very little and some that cost a lot like the K10 which sounds to ally beautiful but the sound stage is almost non existent. Not trying to create controversy it was just what my ears told me. I prefer the presentation of my cheap Titan 1 to the presentation of the K10, the Titan one is so much more spacious sounding, but the K10 is better tonally. I am looking for one IEM that will do it all if it exist.
Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## fluidz

jamato8 said:


> Mine makes no noises. Totally quiet.


 
  
 Whats the S/N of your Mojo? 
  
 Mines *S/N MO31325*
  
 Thanks


----------



## bavinck

che15 said:


> Hello Mojo freaks, I am one of u!
> I wonder if I could get some input on which hi end and or giant killer IEMs sound the best with the mojo, I have the 1plus and trinity atlas and both sound fantastic but I wonder if there are any out there that would sound even better. I am not a believer that the most expensive sound better all the time. To me that only happens on some occasions, I have heard IEMs that cost very little and some that cost a lot like the K10 which sounds to ally beautiful but the sound stage is almost non existent. Not trying to create controversy it was just what my ears told me. I prefer the presentation of my cheap Titan 1 to the presentation of the K10, the Titan one is so much more spacious sounding, but the K10 is better tonally. I am looking for one IEM that will do it all if it exist.
> Thanks in advance for any input


 
 You might like the flc tech flc8s. Great IEM.


----------



## betula

Never tried IEM that was even close to the sonic experience of a mid-fi open back pair of headphones.
 Just my 2 cents.
 Portability justifies IEMs, of course. But experiencing limitless sound quality with no compromise is only possible with open back full size hps. IMO.


----------



## che15

bavinck said:


> You might like the flc tech flc8s. Great IEM.



Thanks for the input, I am due to audition the ones on the loaner program sooner than later I hope.


----------



## che15

betula said:


> Never tried IEM that was even close to the sonic experience of a mid-fi open back pair of headphones.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Portability justifies IEMs, of course. But experiencing limitless sound quality with no compromise is only possible with open back full size hps. IMO.



I hear u, I had a lot of headphones , I still have the HE500 which I read someone saying they sounded fantastic with the mojo, which is hard to believe because they r very hard to drive, but the mojo works wonders so it might just be the case. I have to give the 2 a try. I have w3000, hd600, nighthawks and others, but I listen to my IEMs more than anything else just because they are much more convinient. 
Thanks for your input


----------



## bavinck

betula said:


> Never tried IEM that was even close to the sonic experience of a mid-fi open back pair of headphones.
> Just my 2 cents.
> Portability justifies IEMs, of course. But experiencing limitless sound quality with no compromise is only possible with open back full size hps. IMO.


 
 That is generally true. However, iems now a days are not far off a midfi open back. For me, I think a good top end iem can compete with a good mid end closed back. Open full size, I think, will always be king. However, when I want total silence and portability there is no beating iems for sound and ease of use.


----------



## yurivv

danthrax said:


> You are playing music out over the windows direct sound driver. You need to add the wasapi plugin to Foobar then set foobar to use the wasapi output instead of the direct sound. You should be able to google around and find guides on "setting up wasapi with foobar" otherwise you are going through the windows mixer which resamples audio to whatever your playback device is set to.


 
  
Thanks, *Danthrax*, your feedback was very helpful! I must say the sound quality boost is amazing and I can now enjoy listening to hi-res tracks. The power button changes its color accordingly.


----------



## yurivv

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Yurivv in foobar go to file - preferences - playback - output - device - and you should see, chord async usb there.


 
  
 Thanks, problem sorted.


----------



## yurivv

I've also sorted out the issue with the Hiby player for Android devices so I'll post it here in case anyone needs it. You have to launch the Hiby Music player and leave it on (don't minimize or close the app), then connect Mojo to your Android device and wait for a confirmation message to appear. Tap the ok button (that will allow the application to stream music through Mojo) and enjoy any sample rate you want.


----------



## SupaFuzz

Mojo works brilliant with the LCD-X!


----------



## ksb643

fluidz said:


> Having just listened to the 8 Ensembles in One bit Dsd256 in Jriver 21 through the Mojo and a pair of He-500's my mind is blown..  Absolutely amazing!


 
 What an amazing recording!! Sounds great with Mojo and HE560's.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

uzi2 said:


> I've already edited my previous post with the link you require...


 

 Many thanks uzi2, I eventually found the hidizs box with said cable in it and then the adaptor from a fiio dac/amp box, after a few insertions here and there, bingo i have music.
 The headaches i've suffered with, squinting at the screen for hours on end these last few days have paid off at last.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

By the way, with regard to hidizs and on the go function, make what you will out of this taken from their site
  
   AP100 firmware ver.070
 released on 2015/04 New Functions 01. Support 32Bit audio software decoding 02. 0.5DB adjustable volume balance 03. Display lyrics of song with LRC file. Default-Off 04. Support EXFAT filesystem format 05. Support M3U playlist 06. Support coaxial output under USBDAC mode 07. Support OTG audio connection - Support USB audio output for user using Android 4.1 or above, recommended to install Hiby Music from Google Play. (Reason for recommendation: FREE app with USB DAC audio function) - Switch to DAC mode before connection. 08. Support OTG storage management - Switch to Storage mode before connection. 09. Support WAV DTS files. 10. Gapless playback, Default-on


----------



## NaiveSound

There is a gap under each of my headphones out. Is this a problem? Seems to be a poor built...


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> There is a gap under each of my headphones out. Is this a problem? Seems to be a poor built...


 
 Mine has the same thing but I don't consider it a fault as the jacks do not move whatsoever.  It seems to me the majority of your post in this thread are you trying to find faults with the mojo.  If you need to dig this hard to find faults why not just return it or sell it and move on.


----------



## music4mhell

bavinck said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > Never tried IEM that was even close to the sonic experience of a mid-fi open back pair of headphones.
> ...


 
 I have HD600, but i use my earbud VE ZEN 2.0 (320 Ohms), now a days i hardly touch the HD600.
 I will buy more Earbuds, some with 400 Ohms. 
 I personally can't wear Headphone for hours, may be 30 mins max, but with Earbuds i can wear for hours and enjoy the music with my cute Mojo


----------



## jarnopp

naivesound said:


> There is a gap under each of my headphones out. Is this a problem? Seems to be a poor built...




Unsubscribe


----------



## sabloke

I am still subscribed to this for Rob's posts and not much more. Over 90% of the posts here are pretty much garbage lately, this one included


----------



## NaiveSound

Wow I get my head bit off for trying to ask a question, I figured it was only my mojo with thst gap there, but I guess it's normal and not a problem, I gotta be careful what I ask in here, don't want to offend anyone's purchase. 

The Jacks don't move at all and sound is great, I just thought I had a bad built one, I don't recall ever dropping it, but the thing looks like it can handle a drop without prob, just don't understand the gap, no biggie.. Don't freak out people


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> Wow I get my head bit off for trying to ask a question, I figured it was only my mojo with thst gap there, but I guess it's normal and not a problem, I gotta be careful what I ask in here, don't want to offend anyone's purchase.
> 
> The Jacks don't move at all and sound is great, I just thought I had a bad built one, I don't recall ever dropping it, but the thing looks like it can handle a drop without prob, just don't understand the gap, no biggie.. Don't freak out people


 
 Your question was kind of OCD induced. Your are worrying about nothing worth focusing on. Just enjoy your mojo and don't look for problems - your brain will invent them.


----------



## NaiveSound

bavinck said:


> Your question was kind of OCD induced. Your are worrying about nothing worth focusing on. Just enjoy your mojo and don't look for problems - your brain will invent them.




Haha probably so, had it for a few months and just now noticed, no big deal, was just hoping I didn't get a faulty one or dropped/damaged, glad it's normal


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> Haha probably so, had it for a few months and just now noticed, no big deal, was just hoping I didn't get a faulty one or dropped/damaged, glad it's normal


 
 Mine is a tighter fit, but as one who does have OCD (treated) I would probably not have even noticed the gap on yours
  
 Don't let these people bug you. I think everyone on headfi has a head cold right now, lots of cranky threads out there


----------



## jarnopp

naivesound said:


> Wow I get my head bit off for trying to ask a question, I figured it was only my mojo with thst gap there, but I guess it's normal and not a problem, I gotta be careful what I ask in here, don't want to offend anyone's purchase.
> 
> The Jacks don't move at all and sound is great, I just thought I had a bad built one, I don't recall ever dropping it, but the thing looks like it can handle a drop without prob, just don't understand the gap, no biggie.. Don't freak out people




I might have been a bit harsh, but I always love using that line. Still, I think it may ultimately be a good sign that this forum (this fantastic product) is bringing in a variable and new crowd to head-if/hi-if, from the OCD, people wondering what al, the fuss is about, those that won't even open the package for months, and those that want to understand why they would even need something like this (and how do you connect it?)

As a long-time hi-if guy, I'm relatively new to high-end head-fi and have been by default using the DAC in the Oppo bop-95 or inexpensive tube flavored DACs. But the desire (mostly on my family's part) to move to headphones has caused me to investigate uograding the headphone experience. It's been a quick progression from Apogee to Teac to Schiit to Cavalli and Mojo. But, as someone who has listened a lot and has spent a good deal of time and money on this reaction to the Mojo, mine included, is phenomenal. If that brings in more people (and not all of them will enjoy the same experience, which is fine), then that can only be good.

I will try to have the same patience, or the patience I wished, the high end audio store employees had with me when I was a 19 year old college student with a canned chili budget and Audio a Research taste.


----------



## music4mhell

Now i realize why the Mojo doesn't remember the line out setting after turning off.
  
 The thing is i use my Mojo as a desktop DAC at my home, connecting to the TV's toslink out, for that i use LIne out.
 And in the morning i take the Mojo to my office.
  
 Luckily, thank god, when i turn on the Mojo, it doesn't on with Line out,
  
 Else either you will end up blowing your sensitive IEMs or your Ears 
  
 Obviously, we wont turn on the Mojo first without connecting the IEMs or headphones, and then will decrease the volume, and then connect the IEM, that would have been so complex 
  
 Thanks Chord, it was an intelligent decision not to remember the Line out volume setting. Better late than never, thanks again.


----------



## NaiveSound

jarnopp said:


> I might have been a bit harsh, but I always love using that line. Still, I think it may ultimately be a good sign that this forum (this fantastic product) is bringing in a variable and new crowd to head-if/hi-if, from the OCD, people wondering what al, the fuss is about, those that won't even open the package for months, and those that want to understand why they would even need something like this (and how do you connect it?)
> 
> As a long-time hi-if guy, I'm relatively new to high-end head-fi and have been by default using the DAC in the Oppo bop-95 or inexpensive tube flavored DACs. But the desire (mostly on my family's part) to move to headphones has caused me to investigate uograding the headphone experience. It's been a quick progression from Apogee to Teac to Schiit to Cavalli and Mojo. But, as someone who has listened a lot and has spent a good deal of time and money on this reaction to the Mojo, mine included, is phenomenal. If that brings in more people (and not all of them will enjoy the same experience, which is fine), then that can only be good.
> 
> I will try to have the same patience, or the patience I wished, the high end audio store employees had with me when I was a 19 year old college student with a canned chili budget and Audio a Research taste.




This forum has been very helpful, informative and super patient with me. I've learned a lot and I appreciate the helpful people, always enjoying my music like never before. 

I've noticed that certain files (I believe masters) for example (the same song at the same 24/96 or xx/xx) can sound more * in your face* and ***natively louder*** than the same track in the same xx/xx bit obtained from a different source, I suppose thr master? 

I like the in your face forward sound, to me it sounds more hi-fi, more clear. I wish I could only find those types of masters for my tracks... 
Anyways, mojo definitely brings the best sound to me from any track (not so much the low end mp3 and poor flacs) without fatigue.


----------



## dryvadeum

Just chiming in, the Mojo pairs really well with the DT1770s. Actually I'd say it's the perfect match; better than TH900 and mojo IMO.


----------



## salla45

betula said:


> Never tried IEM that was even close to the sonic experience of a mid-fi open back pair of headphones.
> Just my 2 cents.
> Portability justifies IEMs, of course. But experiencing limitless sound quality with no compromise is only possible with open back full size hps. IMO.


 
  
 What would you deem as being "mid-fi" HP's? I have a pair of HD600's and they probably compete with the Grado GR10's in some areas and are superceded by them in others and are definitely superceded by the K3003's in all areas. IMHO of course.
  
 I would suggest you continue your quest for good IEM sound. It can be found. I've read quite a few thread posts in various forums saying that, for example the Noble K10 or A&K Angie or Layla are peoples preferred listens over full size HP's.
  
 Indeed, there are many times that my K3003's are more involving musically than the T1's which is possibly higher level than "mid" on the open back front? Sure the T1's are more refined, but somehow the K3003s often bring me closer to the music, get me more emotionally involved.
  
 Sorry for off topic BTW!


----------



## Layman1

betula said:


> Never tried IEM that was even close to the sonic experience of a mid-fi open back pair of headphones.
> Just my 2 cents.
> Portability justifies IEMs, of course. But experiencing limitless sound quality with no compromise is only possible with open back full size hps. IMO.


 

 Again, not wishing to go off topic, but..
 I attended the London CanJam last year. I'd always used IEM's and never listened to any high end headphones before, but I'd heard all the hype about the new HifiMan HE1000's at that time.
 I tried them on their stall, expecting to be blown away, but was.. completely underwhelmed. I tried a few others that weekend too with similar results.
  
 I can only describe my impression using an analogy: Imagine the difference between going to see a great 3D film at an IMAX/huge screen cinema with an incredible sound system.
 Then compare that mentally with watching blu ray on a Hi-Def TV, but only a 28" one and sitting too far away (and with high quality sound system but volume a bit low).
 I could clearly perceive the high quality, but there was there was an almost total lack of awe-inspiring immersion and up-close detail like I got with even low/mid-range IEM's (good ones, obviously).
 This is in stark contrast to the effects of listening to some of the amazing IEM's there.
  
  
 Well, this is just an opinion. It seems we're at polar opposite ends of the scale lol.
 Personally, I'm baffled by all the people raving about headphones or expressing a preference for them, as you doubtless would be by those doing the same for IEM's.
 Mind you, it does lead me to question whether I've missed something? Was it a psychoacoustic effect - lack of 'brain burn-in' for a new kind of audio experience?
 Was it the equipment setup or the music files (I listened though Hugo and some huge amps if I recall correctly, so that seems unlikely!)?
 Plus the fact that others listening next to me (and in my seat before me) were blown away by the sound..
 Well, different folks, different strokes as they say..
 Like most people on here, I guess I'm forever on the search for audio perfection, so I don't want to potentially miss out on something that's seemingly integral to so many users' ideal set up.
 All advice and comments welcome


----------



## music4mhell

layman1 said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > Never tried IEM that was even close to the sonic experience of a mid-fi open back pair of headphones.
> ...


 
 +100


----------



## Layman1

music4mhell said:


> +100


 

 Hahaha, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But I covered a few different points in there; curious to know what it was particularly that resonated with you and your own thoughts/experiences on these matters?


----------



## Antihippy

If you want limitless sound experience you would go with speakers anyway. You still can't replicate the soundstage and imaging of speakers compared to open backed headphones. It's just physically impossible.


----------



## Ike1985

betula said:


> Never tried IEM that was even close to the sonic experience of a mid-fi open back pair of headphones.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Portability justifies IEMs, of course. But experiencing limitless sound quality with no compromise is only possible with open back full size hps. IMO.




64 ADEL line is as close as you can get to an open-back sound in a ciem.


----------



## Ike1985

harpo1 said:


> Mine has the same thing but I don't consider it a fault as the jacks do not move whatsoever.  It seems to me the majority of your post in this thread are you trying to find faults with the mojo.  If you need to dig this hard to find faults why not just return it or sell it and move on.




Normal, not a problem.


----------



## rawrster

So I'm thinking of purchasing a set of these. I'm planning on downgrading my setup or at least start with selling my Auralic Taurus amp since I barely use my HD800 (or rather haven't touched it in months). I could use these at home potentially with a HD800 after I buy an adapter to 3.5mm and also with my smartphone and my SE846. I'm not sure about home use yet since I'm not sure what I'll do but the question I have is does source really matter if I want to use it out of a smartphone and end up using the dac inside the Mojo? My phone would just be providing the files and using the rest of the Mojo so could one potentially just go with that instead of a better source (audiophile dap).
  
 Also has anyone tried it with the HD800? I had some recommendations with the Mojo/HD800 but of course I remain skeptical but some confirmation would definitely help.


----------



## jaibautista

Just a quick question to fellow Mojo owners:
  
 What's the color of the volume balls of your Mojo when you activate line level mode? 
  
 Mine is violet. Is there something wrong with my unit? I am not hearing anything weird/unusual through the Mojo even if the volume balls are violet. According to the Mojo's manual, the volume balls should be light blue in line level mode.
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> This forum has been very helpful, informative and super patient with me. I've learned a lot and I appreciate the helpful people, always enjoying my music like never before.
> 
> I've noticed that certain files (I believe masters) for example (the same song at the same 24/96 or xx/xx) can sound more * in your face* and ***natively louder*** than the same track in the same xx/xx bit obtained from a different source, I suppose thr master?
> 
> ...




I thoroughly enjoy downloading all the versions available online of an album I truly enjoy., for example I recently downloaded probably 10 of the best but different versions of all of pink Floyds albums. Then I go through in Jriver and compare different vinyl rips, SACD rips, blu-Ray audio rips to different cd rips, compare dynamic ranges, mastering and frequency manipulation across the board and keep which sounds best to me.

With my ADEL A12's I can hear massive differences between the same album when comparing masters and different encodes of then same master. I typically keep downloads with large sound stages first,, the next factor is whether the eq is manipulated or natural. The "wow" effect for me often comes from the soundstage width and depth, especially width w/the A12's and mojo. Sounds often sound like they're coming into my head from 1"-5" outside my ears.

Would you like to know what conclusions I've come to from all this analyzing? Well mastered 16/44.1 FLAC CD rips beat 24/192 vinyl FLAC rips everytime-no matter what version of the vinyl. Vinyl sounds dull and recessed next to a well made cd rip. SACD's sound amazing and often beat FLAC CD's rips(SACD's have more life and emotion, more power), blu-Ray audio is incredible as well. I can't tell any difference between HD Wav's and HD Flacs so I look for FLAC's to save space. DSD is hit or miss-mostly miss, some DSD sounds great but most sounds flat and lifeless through mojo, 95% of the time a 16/44.1 FLAC CD rip that's well ripped and well mastered beats DSD.l w/mojo.


----------



## Deftone

betula said:


> Never tried IEM that was even close to the sonic experience of a mid-fi open back pair of headphones.
> Just my 2 cents.
> Portability justifies IEMs, of course. But experiencing limitless sound quality with no compromise is only possible with open back full size hps. IMO.


 
  
 i agree even the IE800 couldnt beat the HD650 and that was at almost 3x the price.
  
 i have not heard every iem so i can not agree with you on the second statement.


----------



## Deftone

cant wait for the SD card add on, no more smartphones hanging from the mojo lol


----------



## Deftone

layman1 said:


> Again, not wishing to go off topic, but..
> I attended the London CanJam last year. I'd always used IEM's and never listened to any high end headphones before, but I'd heard all the hype about the new HifiMan HE1000's at that time.
> I tried them on their stall, expecting to be blown away, but was.. completely underwhelmed. I tried a few others that weekend too with similar results.
> 
> ...


 
  
 headphones iems dacs amps etc can be very over hyped on here and leads to a lot of disappointment.
  
 but sometimes, just sometimes that headphone does live up to the hype.


----------



## jarnopp

jaibautista said:


> Just a quick question to fellow Mojo owners:
> 
> What's the color of the volume balls of your Mojo when you activate line level mode?
> 
> ...




Mine are also violet, on low light setting. Also, from there it is 72 clicks down vol until both light shut off.


----------



## masterpfa

ike1985 said:


> 64 ADEL line is as close as you can get to an open-back sound in a ciem.


 
 Not heard the 64 ADEL but I found the Final Audio Pianoforte X as the best IEM experience and most comparable to Open Backed HP
 IMO and YMMV (probably not suited for all genres of music.
  


rawrster said:


> So I'm thinking of purchasing a set of these. I'm planning on downgrading my setup or at least start with selling my Auralic Taurus amp since I barely use my HD800 (or rather haven't touched it in months). I could use these at home potentially with a HD800 after I buy an adapter to 3.5mm and also with my smartphone and my SE846. I'm not sure about home use yet since I'm not sure what I'll do but the question I have is does source really matter if I want to use it out of a smartphone and end up using the dac inside the Mojo? My phone would just be providing the files and using the rest of the Mojo so could one potentially just go with that instead of a better source (audiophile dap).
> 
> Also has anyone tried it with the HD800? I had some recommendations with the Mojo/HD800 but of course I remain skeptical but some confirmation would definitely help.


 
 I have the HD800 and Mojo combo and love it.


----------



## Ike1985

Mojo converts digital to analog so therefore cables going from source to mojo shouldn't matter but headphones cables could color the sound since they are transmitting an analog signal, is that correct?


----------



## Ike1985

masterpfa said:


> Not heard the 64 ADEL but I found the Final Audio Pianoforte X as the best IEM experience and most comparable to Open Backed HP
> 
> IMO and YMMV (probably not suited for all genres of music.
> 
> I have the HD800 and Mojo combo and love it.




Wow the forte's are actually more than the ADEL's A12's, had no idea. When I looked them up I was expecting ~$500-700 based on the fact that there iems not customs and the design as well. Must be awesome sounding!


----------



## robm321

Wow, yeah, that's a pricey little IEM. Would love to hear it.


----------



## betula

I see my comment on IEM vs full sized open cans completely made this thread to go off the line.
 Apologies for that.
 I am yet to hear any top of the line IEMs. But if you compare IEMs with full size open cans between £150-400 I am pretty sure, cans win.
 I consider this price range mid-fi territory, what most people can afford. (In full sized can this means HD600, 650, HE400i, HE400s, Fidelio X2, PM3, K7XX, 701, 702, etc.)
 Thanks for the recommendations on IEMs though, 64 ADEL seems to be a well recommended, and very interesting pair. But that is also $1000+.
 So according to the comments for the same level of audio experience you have to pay twice as much if you want it with IEMs.

 With IEMs I tried in the mentioned price category my problem was, the music is "happening in your head", "between your ears". Even though, the sound quality is relatively good. (IE80, SE535)
 With the mentioned full size headphones, the music is happening around your head. You don't have this closed in feeling. Also opened cans sounded more natural with much more space.

 This topic (IEMs vs full size, etc) is something that involves each and every head-fier, as it is a big part of our daily life.
 So for that reason Mojo thread admins might gonna excuse us for this short debate. (Mojo owners spoke, anyway.)


----------



## bavinck

betula said:


> I see my comment on IEM vs full sized open cans completely made this thread to go off the line.
> 
> Apologies for that.
> 
> ...




Try flc8s. It might change your mind on what a $350 iem can do.


----------



## masterpfa

ike1985 said:


> Wow the forte's are actually more than the ADEL's A12's, had no idea. When I looked them up I was expecting ~$500-700 based on the fact that there iems not customs and the design as well. Must be awesome sounding!


 
 Unfortunately only a short time with them about 30Min in total tried with my Mojo and AK100 so listening to my choice of music.

 LOVED THEM but alas only from a distance, lottery win required t get these (or at least justify getting them!)


----------



## betula

bavinck said:


> Try flc8s. It might change your mind on what a $350 iem can do.


 

 Seems to be an interesting one. But also not easy to get it from UK.


----------



## warrior1975

Anyone here use mojo with a rooted phone also running Viper4Android? Does mojo work with it?


----------



## HeavenMore

yurivv said:


> I've got another question. I've connected Mojo to my PC that has Windows 7 OS and been playing music through the Foobar player. But the Mojo's power button always stays red irrespective of whether it's a hi-res file or an "ordinary" file I'm listening to. Apparently, the system on my PC is messing with the frequency rate. Can someone please tell me how I can fix that?


 

 1) Connect your mojo and download driver from Chord offical website.
  
 2) After follow this website.
     www.audiostream.com/content/how-play-dsd-file-using-foobar2000#cZQHQ01SLpQQDBqV.97
  
 3) Then go back foobar setting:
     ASIO Driver: choose ASIO Chord
     DSD Playback Method: choose DoP Maker 0x05/0xFA
     DSD to DSD Method: None    FS: DSD256
     PCM to DSD Method: None    FS: DSD256
     DSD/PCM Transition: 0ms
  
 4) Enjoy music


----------



## NPWS

heavenmore said:


> 1) Connect your mojo and download driver from Chord offical website.
> 
> 2) After follow this website.
> www.audiostream.com/content/how-play-dsd-file-using-foobar2000#cZQHQ01SLpQQDBqV.97
> ...


 
 thank you, I was searching for this answer too


----------



## wakka992

bavinck said:


> Mojo takes data + power at the same time, or either by themselves. Any USB will provide power, but if you want it to charge faster I am pretty sure Chord recommends a USB cable that can provide at least 2.1 V. You need a OTG USB cable to provide data to mojo.


 


vince741 said:


> This can seem like a dumb question, but can I use a *data only *cable for the micro input and a dedicated +5v cable for the usb charging port or does the mojo only take cable with both power+data at the same time?


 
 Hi guys, I'm interested in mojo and I was wondering the same thing.
 Did you discovered if mojo micro-usb Input work with "data only" micro-usb cable? I'd like to keep the connection as clean as possible and I thought that DIY a data only cable for input would be the best choice. I'll be using the mojo with android smartphone/tablet.
 thanks!


----------



## bavinck

betula said:


> Seems to be an interesting one. But also not easy to get it from UK.


 
 Just as easy as anywhere else in the world: buy from Lend Me Ur Ears. Shipping worldwide!


----------



## HeavenMore

yurivv said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can make my Mojo play music using the Hiby Music player on my ASUS Zenfone 5? I've tried playing music through the Onkyo Player and it works fine (I just selected the "USB device" option in the "Output" section of the settings menu). But I can't seem to find the same one in the Hiby Music player menu. Has anyone figured that out? I would appreciate any help.


 

 Try go Advanced Setting > DSD mode: change to DoP
  
 But Hiby Music does not support DSD256, i still prefer Onkyo Player.
  
 Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vince741

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys, I'm interested in mojo and I was wondering the same thing.
> Did you discovered if mojo micro-usb Input work with "data only" micro-usb cable? I'd like to keep the connection as clean as possible and I thought that DIY a data only cable for input would be the best choice. I'll be using the mojo with android smartphone/tablet.
> thanks!


 


currawong said:


> That wont work, as the USB circuit needs to see 5V to activate. This is how the Mojo figures out which input is connected.


----------



## bavinck

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys, I'm interested in mojo and I was wondering the same thing.
> Did you discovered if mojo micro-usb Input work with "data only" micro-usb cable? I'd like to keep the connection as clean as possible and I thought that DIY a data only cable for input would be the best choice. I'll be using the mojo with android smartphone/tablet.
> thanks!



 


Actually, for that reason I always unplug when I use the mojo, just uses battery power. Really not anymore annoying than turning it on.


----------



## betula

heavenmore said:


> 1) Connect your mojo and download driver from Chord offical website.
> 
> 2) After follow this website.
> www.audiostream.com/content/how-play-dsd-file-using-foobar2000#cZQHQ01SLpQQDBqV.97
> ...


 

 I found these settings on my own online.

 But I strongly recommend to go for WASAPI instead of ASIO.
 ASIO was a nightmare with all its bugs. And WASAPI has the same sq, though more stable.


----------



## sheldaze

rawrster said:


> So I'm thinking of purchasing a set of these. I'm planning on downgrading my setup or at least start with selling my Auralic Taurus amp since I barely use my HD800 (or rather haven't touched it in months). I could use these at home potentially with a HD800 after I buy an adapter to 3.5mm and also with my smartphone and my SE846. I'm not sure about home use yet since I'm not sure what I'll do but the question I have is does source really matter if I want to use it out of a smartphone and end up using the dac inside the Mojo? My phone would just be providing the files and using the rest of the Mojo so could one potentially just go with that instead of a better source (audiophile dap).
> 
> Also has anyone tried it with the HD800? I had some recommendations with the Mojo/HD800 but of course I remain skeptical but some confirmation would definitely help.


 
 There is much discussion currently in the HD800S thread regarding Chord products in general. I particularly like post #3468.
 Mojo most certainly can drive the HD800. Whether or not you will like how it drives it is up to the opinion of the listener.


----------



## Light - Man

Guys, I have ongoing problems where the Mojo just turns itself off for no apparent reason during use.
  
 I realise from previous posts that the mojo needs a few full charge cycles to accept a full lasting charge and I have had several now.
  
 Mine still just turns itself off even after a new full charge!
  
 Has anyone else encountered this same issue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 At the moment it is as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike as I sold my bike many years ago before I got killed.


----------



## sheldaze

light - man said:


> Guys, I have ongoing problems where the Mojo just turns itself off for no apparent reason during use.
> 
> I realise from previous posts that the mojo needs a few full charge cycles to accept a full lasting charge and I have had several now.
> 
> Mine still just turns itself off even after a new full charge!


 
 Once the Mojo is charged, are you unplugging from the charger and running stand-alone? Or are you continuing to charge?
 I have had odd behavior, when continuing to charge and using Mojo for music playback - at the same time. Otherwise, I have not encountered any issues.


----------



## Light - Man

sheldaze said:


> Once the Mojo is charged, are you unplugging from the charger and running stand-alone? Or are you continuing to charge?
> I have had odd behavior, when continuing to charge and using Mojo for music playback - at the same time. Otherwise, I have not encountered any issues.


 
  
 Yes I have been charging it on its own and not playing it at the same time and when using it I do not continue to charge it at the same time.
  
 I have several good chargers rated at 1 amp and over and have no such issues with other amps and Daps that I have.


----------



## NaiveSound

Do the led lights on brightest setting take any significant energy over lowest bright setting?


----------



## sheldaze

light - man said:


> Yes I have been charging it on its own and not playing it at the same time and when using it I do not continue to charge it at the same time.
> 
> I have several good chargers rated at 1 amp and over and have no such issues with other amps and Daps that I have.


 
 My suspicions, when I was attempting to charge and play simultaneously, was just a heating issue. I know there is not supposed to be an issue, but my Mojo can get quite warm when just using it for playback. And I assume I would on occasion run into playback issues when attempting to continue to charge. I do not doubt the capability of my chargers, or yours.
  
 Sorry though - no problems when using Mojo only for playback.


----------



## Ike1985

light - man said:


> Yes I have been charging it on its own and not playing it at the same time and when using it I do not continue to charge it at the same time.
> 
> I have several good chargers rated at 1 amp and over and have no such issues with other amps and Daps that I have.




I suggest the highest amp charger you have, mine is 2.5+ Apple one that comes with iPads.


----------



## masterpfa

ike1985 said:


> I suggest the highest amp charger you have, mine is 2.5+ Apple one that comes with iPads.


 
 I think earlier in this thread these were suggested as being suitable. I use my current Motorola Fast Charge for charging my Mojo


----------



## Light - Man

Thanks guys! the highest I have is a 2 amp.
  
 I also used a new portable charger and the Mojo just sucked all the charge from it which resulted in nothing more than heating up the Mojo and then it just switched itself off again when I tried to use it.
  
 I believe Chord recommend anything over 1 amp.
  
 Is the mojo battery a special high voltage/amperage battery as the heating issue and the 10 hour charging requirement is most unusual for a portable device.
  
 I just thought that I would share my experience and I will simply have to return it.


----------



## AndrewH13

light - man said:


> Thanks guys! the highest I have is a 2 amp.
> 
> I also used a new portable charger and the Mojo just sucked all the charge from it which resulted in nothing more than heating up the Mojo and then it just switched itself off again when I tried to use it.
> 
> ...




There has never been a 10 hour charging requirement. Chord quoted that in case of a very large shelf life in the future. 4 hours is much more typical. When the white charging light goes out, it is charged.


----------



## ph58

MY brand new Mojo was full charged for about 6H


----------



## uzi2

naivesound said:


> Do the led lights on brightest setting take any significant energy over lowest bright setting?


 

 Please stop posting and just enjoy the music. If I had a Mojo I'm sure I'd use the lower setting, but not to save battery life...


----------



## Vaipec

che15 said:


> Hello Mojo freaks, I am one of u!
> I wonder if I could get some input on which hi end and or giant killer IEMs sound the best with the mojo, I have the 1plus and trinity atlas and both sound fantastic but I wonder if there are any out there that would sound even better. I am not a believer that the most expensive sound better all the time. To me that only happens on some occasions, I have heard IEMs that cost very little and some that cost a lot like the K10 which sounds to ally beautiful but the sound stage is almost non existent. Not trying to create controversy it was just what my ears told me. I prefer the presentation of my cheap Titan 1 to the presentation of the K10, the Titan one is so much more spacious sounding, but the K10 is better tonally. I am looking for one IEM that will do it all if it exist.
> Thanks in advance for any input


 

 Try fit ear tg334, it can take a bit of effort to achieve seal once it does, with mojo, is goosebumps all over, tears, all kind of emotional stuff.


----------



## Light - Man

andrewh13 said:


> There has never been a 10 hour charging requirement. Chord quoted that in case of a very large shelf life in the future. 4 hours is much more typical. When the white charging light goes out, it is charged.


 
 Thanks Kitten-Face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I will try a few more charge cycles before I give up.
  
 p.s. By any chance is this you or your other half!


----------



## AndrewH13

light - man said:


> Thanks Kitten-Face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 I come from a FAR darker place!
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBXWBj7hIzg


----------



## che15

vaipec said:


> Try fit ear tg334, it can take a bit of effort to achieve seal once it does, with mojo, is goosebumps all over, tears, all kind of emotional stuff.



Thanks for the input
That is one of the ones I was thinking of, have u by any chance compared them to the JH different models or the Adell U12?
How is the soundstage on them
I see there is a pair in eBay for $1200


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> Do the led lights on brightest setting take any significant energy over lowest bright setting?


 
 They are LEDs, no power consumption will be an issue at this scale.


----------



## bavinck

uzi2 said:


> Please stop posting and just enjoy the music. If I had a Mojo I'm sure I'd use the lower setting, but not to save battery life...


 
 Guy has a question, just answer it or move along. No need to try and regulate the types of questions people are asking.


----------



## Mojo ideas

bavinck said:


> wakka992 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I'm interested in mojo and I was wondering the same thing.
> ...


 Although mojo senses the 5 volt power at the data In micro USB socket. The five volts goes no further into this input it's just being sensed that it's there. Therefore it can not affect the data on that input in any way as the data goes on into the Mojos circuitry alone and unaccompanied by the five volts who is left standing on the door step as it were!


----------



## Mojo ideas

bavinck said:


> They are LEDs, no power consumption will be an issue at this scale.


 Yes I agree the lower LEDs brightness setting saves only a few milliWatts allowing a few more minutes of playing time buts it's really insignificant,


----------



## Antihippy

Would be nice to have lower settings than what the lowest one currently is though.

I like to listen before going to bed and the LEDs are still strong enough to light up my room.


----------



## Vaipec

che15 said:


> Thanks for the input
> That is one of the ones I was thinking of, have u by any chance compared them to the JH different models or the Adell U12?
> How is the soundstage on them
> I see there is a pair in eBay for $1200


 
  
 Soundstage is very good, but the most striking characteristic is the 3d layering, which in my opinion, mojo is excellent on this as well so it's a very good mach. Something to consider is the wide bore, could be a problem if you have small ears. My wife can't get a good seal, and it does a huge difference on soundstage and layering having a good seal or not. 
 Unfortunately I didn't have a chance to compare to JH nor Adell, but against shure 535, it's a different league. I've tried HD800 and Audeze LCD2 as well (have both) still prefer tg334, it's pure audio nirvana, IMHO. 
 Mojo was the best thing that append to my audio life, being a audiophile (speaker systems) for 2/3 of my life.


----------



## Mojo ideas

antihippy said:


> Would be nice to have lower settings than what the lowest one currently is though.
> 
> I like to listen before going to bed and the LEDs are still strong enough to light up my room.


 The lower brightness setting is only about an eight of the brightness of the normal setting however because of the way our eyes work we don't perceive it as that much of s drop in the brightness level.


----------



## jus75

Hi please help me I'm on verge of buying the mojo to go with my pioneer xdp 100 paired with Audeze le8 closed back would a mojo make a big difference and if so why and what leads to connect please help me


----------



## wdh777

Can anyone recommend a case for this? I have been throughing it a bag and somehow I will bump the power button which turns it on and when I want to use it the power is drained. Thanks


----------



## jaibautista

jarnopp said:


> Mine are also violet, on low light setting. Also, from there it is 72 clicks down vol until both light shut off.


 
 Thanks a lot for the speedy feedback!
  
 I've also asked the same question in another forum and I received a similar response. Based on their feedback, the indigo/violet light corresponds to 3V line out. Perhaps that's the reason for the depletion of the Mojo's battery even if the unit's hooked to a USB outlet.
  
 Thanks again! :3


----------



## martyn73

wdh777 said:


> Can anyone recommend a case for this? I have been throughing it a bag and somehow I will bump the power button which turns it on and when I want to use it the power is drained. Thanks


 
 I understand that Chord will release a leather case as they did for the Hugo. In the meantime I'm using a Lowepro Rezo 20 which accommodates the Mojo plus the cables in the front compartment.


----------



## ph58

Hi, can i charge and play at the same time wth the Mojo ? . Thanks in advance


----------



## SupaFuzz

ph58 said:


> Hi, can i charge and play at the same time wth the Mojo ? . Thanks in advance


 

 Yep...


----------



## ph58

supafuzz said:


> Yep...


 

 Thanks!


----------



## Ike1985

Has anyone else noticed that if you stand mojo up, the lights make an M?


----------



## music4mhell

mojo ideas said:


> antihippy said:
> 
> 
> > Would be nice to have lower settings than what the lowest one currently is though.
> ...


 
 I watched one of the John Frank's interview, and he mentioned that other DAC companies are very unhappy with the release of Mojo, which is true cause it really just swiped away all the competitors irrespective of price.
 But he mentioned, due to Mojo, many consumers who are not Audiophiles or HiFi audience, they can also enjoy the quality music, and once you buy Mojo you will keep on buying other accessories to compliment Mojo. In John Frank's words, he wanted to expand the horizon.
  
 Now after some months, i totally agree with JF. In my wildest dreams, i never thought of buying a portable DAC.
 I was happy with my Genelec Speakers. In place of a desktop DAC, i bought the Mojo. Now after Mojo, i have spent more than $1K on headphones and earbuds (HD650, VE ZEN etc.). And i will buy more earbuds in future. I am able to enjoy awesome music in my office also 
  
 So in a nutshell, indirectly Mojo(Chord company) is helping other HiFi companies to increase their sales


----------



## NaiveSound

music4mhell said:


> I watched one of the John Frank's interview, and he mentioned that other DAC companies are very unhappy with the release of Mojo, which is true cause it really just swiped away all the competitors irrespective of price.
> But he mentioned, due to Mojo, many consumers who are not Audiophiles or HiFi audience, they can also enjoy the quality music, and once you buy Mojo you will keep on buying other accessories to compliment Mojo. In John Frank's words, he wanted to expand the horizon.
> 
> Now after some months, i totally agree with JF. In my wildest dreams, i never thought of buying a portable DAC.
> ...




I agree entirely, it's good for portable audio in general, I can't wait to hear the pairing of the add on source module... So slick... And will get rid of dx80


----------



## tkteo

music4mhell said:


> I watched one of the John Frank's interview, and he mentioned that other DAC companies are very unhappy with the release of Mojo, which is true cause it really just swiped away all the competitors irrespective of price.
> But he mentioned, due to Mojo, many consumers who are not Audiophiles or HiFi audience, they can also enjoy the quality music, and once you buy Mojo you will keep on buying other accessories to compliment Mojo. In John Frank's words, he wanted to expand the horizon.


 
 Chord is bringing innovation to the market at an affordable price. I would never in my wildest dreams have imagined being able to own any sort of a non-off the shelf chip DAC (MSB? Wadia? hahaha) at the Mojo price point.


----------



## zzzmonster

dryvadeum said:


> Just chiming in, the Mojo pairs really well with the DT1770s. Actually I'd say it's the perfect match; better than TH900 and mojo IMO.



 


Hi, are you using Velour or pleather pads? Thanks


----------



## Duy Le

ph58 said:


> Hi, can i charge and play at the same time wth the Mojo ? . Thanks in advance


 
 You should charge full at first. After that you can play while charging.


----------



## ph58

duy le said:


> You should charge full at first. After that you can play while charging.


 

 It is full charge the first time . Thanks.


----------



## Duy Le

ph58 said:


> It is full charge the first time . Thanks.


 
 Nope. I mean before you want to play while charging, you should charge it fully. When the battery is full and you keep charging, Mojo will use power directly from charging port (not use battery).


----------



## ph58

duy le said:


> Nope. I mean before you want to play while charging, you should charge it fully. When the battery is full and you keep charging, Mojo will use power directly from charging port (not use battery).


 

 OK , thanks a lot to you !


----------



## music4mhell

duy le said:


> ph58 said:
> 
> 
> > It is full charge the first time . Thanks.
> ...


 
 LOL, you got it wrong buddy.
 Mojo uses power only from Battery, whether you are charging or not , doesn't matter.


----------



## Duy Le

Sorry I am wrong. The exactly information: if you charge full before you run Mojo when charging, Mojo can run last longer because if the battery is too low Mojo can turn off.


----------



## masterpfa

music4mhell said:


> I watched one of the John Frank's interview, and he mentioned that other DAC companies are very unhappy with the release of Mojo, which is true cause it really just swiped away all the competitors irrespective of price.
> But he mentioned, due to Mojo, many consumers who are not Audiophiles or HiFi audience, they can also enjoy the quality music, and once you buy Mojo you will keep on buying other accessories to compliment Mojo. In John Frank's words, he wanted to expand the horizon.
> 
> Now after some months, i totally agree with JF. In my wildest dreams, i never thought of buying a portable DAC.
> ...


 
 I totally agree. Before the Mojo I had the Shure SE535 as my only Hi-Fi component of note and made do with my phone and Google Play or Spotify and iTunes on home PC.

 Since Mojo I have purchased
 2 DAP's,
 2 Open Back Headphones Grado SR325e, Sennheiser HD800,
 3 IEM's RHA T20, Finder X1, B&O H3
 1 Custom tip for SE535
 1 CIEM ACS Encore
 As well as investing in Hi-Res music files and Tidal

 The Hi-Res industry have certainly got themselves a new customer with me all thanks to the Mojo


jus75 said:


> Hi please help me I'm on verge of buying the mojo to go with my pioneer xdp 100 paired with Audeze le8 closed back would a mojo make a big difference and if so why and what leads to connect please help me


 
 I think that the Mojo will add to your experience IMO. It will definitely provide a higher power output than the Pioneer can by itself and depending on your soundstage and signature preference could be an improvement. Might be a point to see if you can purchase from a supplier that will allow you to audition the two together or if in the UK for example from a supplier online that will allow a RMA within a set period.
  
 Yes you can connect the Pioneer to the Mojo, you will need a Micro B to Micro B OTG cable similar to this 
  
  
 I have the Onkyo DP-X1 which is similar to the Pioneer and I find that the Mojo combo is just to my liking
 YMMV


----------



## Rub-A-Dub

Sorry if this has already been answered elsewhere, but when stacking devices so that the Mojo is placed underneath the DAP (the top part of the Mojo with buttons facing upwards against the back of the my AK100 in this case), would you leave them stacked when charging the battery or separate the two units? Just thinking about warmth and what it says in the Chord Mojo FAQ:


> _This can only work if there is a temperature differential between itself and its ambient surroundings if there is an insufficient gradient between them, the Mojos temperature will rise until there is a large enough difference to pass its heat to the air surrounding it.
> If it is prevented from doing this perhaps by being insulated in some way it's temperature will rise until one of the three shut down trips operate._


 
 I'll be getting the Mojo this week and am just trying to work out which configuration and which optical cable would be the least hassle to use. Thanks.


----------



## x RELIC x

rub-a-dub said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered elsewhere, but when stacking devices so that the Mojo is placed underneath the DAP (the top part of the Mojo with buttons facing upwards against the back of the my AK100 in this case), would you leave them stacked when charging the battery or separate the two units? Just thinking about warmth and what it says in the Chord Mojo FAQ:
> I'll be getting the Mojo this week and am just trying to work out which configuration and which optical cable would be the least hassle to use. Thanks.




I've not run in to any heat issues, especially when charging in this configuration. Playing gets warmer than just charging. Mind you I don't play while plugged in so I can't comment if that is also your intention.


----------



## SupaFuzz

No heat issues charging whilst playing for me...


----------



## Blasyrkh

lukeap69 said:


> This is the same cable I linked many pages back. I have been using the same one for more than a year now, first when I had FiiO E18 and now the Mojo. Its built is surprisingly good for its price.


 
 Hi,
  
 i bought the mojo and i had the fiio e18 too
  
 i tried the otg cable that was given with the e18 and it doesn't work with the mojo. is it normal? i have to buy another cable?


----------



## GreenBow

duy le said:


> Nope. I mean before you want to play while charging, you should charge it fully. When the battery is full and you keep charging, Mojo will use power directly from charging port (not use battery).


 
  


music4mhell said:


> LOL, you got it wrong buddy.
> Mojo uses power only from Battery, whether you are charging or not , doesn't matter.


 
  
 This has been answered and is no doubt included in the third post.
  
 Rob Watts (currently post 4595 on page 307):
"Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge."


----------



## NaiveSound

What is an example of a pricier DAC that Mojo beats in quality?


----------



## tuna47

Anyone else use mojo and hifiman edition x


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> What is an example of a pricier DAC that Mojo beats in quality?


 
  
 That kind of question just makes the answerer vulnerable to abuse from those who own whatever DAC the answerer might mention.
  
 You would be better to go to a dealer and compare your mojo with the performance of competitors' products, to draw your own conclusions.


----------



## martyn73

naivesound said:


> What is an example of a pricier DAC that Mojo beats in quality?


 
 Only another FGPA based DAC. I'm not sure of the wisdom of buying an expensive DAC based on a cheap off the shelf chip. You may as well buy a Chinese DAC from eBay. Sure the implementation may matter, but I compared an Astell&Kern AK500N with my Mojo and the only difference is that the Mojo's signature is slightly warmer with a HD800S, but both reproduced harsh treble ringing. At this level the main difference is the verbiage used by a poster.


----------



## NaiveSound

martyn73 said:


> Only another FGPA based DAC. I'm not sure of the wisdom of buying an expensive DAC based on a cheap off the shelf chip. You may as well buy a Chinese DAC from eBay. Sure the implementation may matter, but I compared an Astell&Kern AK500N with my Mojo and the only difference is that the Mojo's signature is slightly warmer with a HD800S, but both reproduced harsh treble ringing. At this level the main difference is the verbiage used by a poster.




Thanks I appreciate, 

It's sad that people on here bash others for the posts they write, make the forum unappealing as a whole.. Like... Be careful what you say type if thing... Sad


----------



## Marat Sar

I remember there being talk of a "screen with processor" DAP carrier module for the mojo (no dac or amp). Any news on it? Any pics, estimated time of arrival?


----------



## betula

marat sar said:


> I remember there being talk of a "screen with processor" DAP carrier module for the mojo (no dac or amp). Any news on it? Any pics, estimated time of arrival?


 

 Not before Autumn according to a previous interview with Rob Watts. 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e7SRXP3RHI
 First module will be a bluetooth one maybe in 2-3 months. And the sd card module with screen later on (5-7 months from now).
 But no more info yet.


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> This has been answered and is no doubt included in the third post.
> 
> Rob Watts (currently post 4595 on page 307):
> "Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge."


 
  
 I can't help wondering for people using the Mojo as a desktop DAC, would it be better to remove the battery? It would create less heat in use and preserve the battery. I think to settle the discussion once and for all if the Mojo runs of mains, someone could find out. Surely someone has opened their Mojo. If so they could temporarily disconnect the batter and test run the Mojo on power supply only.
  
 I say this is because now and again in the thread someone keeps saying the Mojo only runs off battery. Yet Mr Watts's post implies otherwise.


----------



## uzi2

greenbow said:


> I can't help wondering for people using the Mojo as a desktop DAC, would it be better to remove the battery? It would create less heat in use and preserve the battery. I think to settle the discussion once and for all if the Mojo runs of mains, someone could find out. Surely someone has opened their Mojo. If so they could temporarily disconnect the batter and test run the Mojo on power supply only.
> 
> I say this is because now and again in the thread someone keeps saying the Mojo only runs off battery. Yet Mr Watts's post implies otherwise.


 

 No, the battery is an effective way of removing mains noise. It is used this way also in the Hugo and Hugo TT.
 Don't worry about preserving the battery, it has a long life and is ultimately replaceable.


----------



## Skyyyeman

>


 
  


music4mhell said:


> I watched one of the John Frank's interview, and he mentioned that other DAC companies are very unhappy with the release of Mojo, which is true cause it really just swiped away all the competitors irrespective of price.
> But he mentioned, due to Mojo, many consumers who are not Audiophiles or HiFi audience, they can also enjoy the quality music, and once you buy Mojo you will keep on buying other accessories to compliment Mojo. In John Frank's words, he wanted to expand the horizon.
> 
> Now after some months, i totally agree with JF. In my wildest dreams, i never thought of buying a portable DAC.
> ...


 
 A very nice story.  Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## betula

greenbow said:


> I can't help wondering for people using the Mojo as a desktop DAC, would it be better to remove the battery? It would create less heat in use and preserve the battery. I think to settle the discussion once and for all if the Mojo runs of mains, someone could find out. Surely someone has opened their Mojo. If so they could temporarily disconnect the batter and test run the Mojo on power supply only.
> 
> I say this is because now and again in the thread someone keeps saying the Mojo only runs off battery. Yet Mr Watts's post implies otherwise.


 

 Since I use Mojo in nonstop plugged in desktop mode, I didn't experience overheat issues. After 2 hrs of listening it still gets pretty hot, but the security circuit still doesn't shut off as it did when I didn't keep Mojo plugged in all the time just used charging and playing at the same time.
 This heat is actually on the same level of many desktop DACs.
 So keeping Mojo nonstop plugged in as a desktop DAC seems to work out pretty well.


----------



## Light - Man

naivesound said:


> Thanks I appreciate,
> 
> It's sad that people on here bash others for the posts they write, make the forum unappealing as a whole.. Like... Be careful what you say type if thing... Sad


 
  
 The points you make are true for a lot of threads on HF where some people elect themselves as self appointed HF police.
  
 Sometimes this thread comes across as a Mojo appreciation thread and it may put people off who have genuine concerns or issues who might wish to post on it.
  
 Of course the vast majority of people here are very helpful and patient with new owners and their repetitive questions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Most of us can quickly scan through this thread and filter out what we want to read in detail.


----------



## GreenBow

uzi2 said:


> No, the battery is an effective way of removing mains noise. It is used this way also in the Hugo and Hugo TT.
> Don't worry about preserving the battery, it has a long life and is ultimately replaceable.


 
  
 Yeah I was worry about something. If you look back at Rob's post he say the battery stops receiving charge when full. The when it drops by 0.2V it is charged again. I was wondering if any wear on the battery might put the voltage permanently below the 0.2V threshold.
  
  


betula said:


> Since I use Mojo in nonstop plugged in desktop mode, I didn't experience overheat issues. After 2 hrs of listening it still gets pretty hot, but the security circuit still doesn't shut off as it did when I didn't keep Mojo plugged in all the time just used charging and playing at the same time.
> This heat is actually on the same level of many desktop DACs.
> So keeping Mojo nonstop plugged in as a desktop DAC seems to work out pretty well.


 
  
 Yeh it does work well.
  
 It's funny how John Franks described his inspiration for the Mojo shape, and how tactile the Mojo is. I often reach forward and place my hand over the Mojo to feel its smooth shape and warmth.
  
 I know you replied to me earlier when I suggested it leaving it fully charged. (Post 11778 on page 786.) I am so very glad you are completely sorted out.


----------



## betula

GreenBow said:
			
		

> It's funny how John Franks described his inspiration for the Mojo shape, and how tactile the Mojo is. I often reach forward and place my hand over the Mojo to feel its smooth shape and warmth.
> 
> I know you replied to me earlier when I suggested it leaving it fully charged. (Post 11778 on page 786.) I am so very glad you are completely sorted out.


 
 Yeah, I am glad too.
 Now I feel Mojo is a 100% desktop amp as well, while it remains portable when I need.

 I also love to touch Mojo or just look at it sometimes.
 Such a perfect piece of equipment.
 Not to mention the best sound ever for this price.
 After 6 weeks of Mojo ownership I am still mesmerized by its sq.


----------



## Blasyrkh

then can anyone help me?
  
 is it possible that a cable works with E18 and not with the mojo?


----------



## Shenook

blasyrkh said:


> then can anyone help me?
> 
> is it possible that a cable works with E18 and not with the mojo?




I get my mojo tonight... I will try the e18 cable with it.


----------



## Blasyrkh

shenook said:


> I get my mojo tonight... I will try the e18 cable with it.


 
 thank you mate
  
  
 anyway, i'm testing it with a desktop pc with jriver and comparing it to the dac1 headp out
  
 HE500 for now, later or tomorrow the hd800
  
 i must say awesome driving capability, very  smooth sound, punchy, quite fast and discretely detailed


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> martyn73 said:
> 
> 
> > Only another FGPA based DAC. I'm not sure of the wisdom of buying an expensive DAC based on a cheap off the shelf chip. You may as well buy a Chinese DAC from eBay. Sure the implementation may matter, but I compared an Astell&Kern AK500N with my Mojo and the only difference is that the Mojo's signature is slightly warmer with a HD800S, but both reproduced harsh treble ringing. At this level the main difference is the verbiage used by a poster.
> ...


 
  
  
 I need to clear this up with you - my response to your earlier question wasn't bashing you.
  
 I was simply stating the situation as it is.
  
 If you ask people to start naming DACs that 'are more expensive, but not as good as' Mojo, then there will soon be owners of those DACs (quite understandably) becoming offended and there is a very strong likelihood that insults may swiftly follow, thereafter


----------



## Roscoeiii

naivesound said:


> What is an example of a pricier DAC that Mojo beats in quality?




That's probably a fairly long list. And of course much will depend on personal preferences.


----------



## bavinck

shenook said:


> I get my mojo tonight... I will try the e18 cable with it.




Some devices have otg built in and can use any usb. Other devices, like the Mojo, do not and need an otg USB cord.


----------



## Blasyrkh

bavinck said:


> Some devices have otg built in and can use any usb. Other devices, like the Mojo, do not and need an otg USB cord.


 
  
  
 but from what i read the ones included in the E18 are OTG cables


----------



## Rub-A-Dub

Quote:


> I've not run in to any heat issues, especially when charging in this configuration. Playing gets warmer than just charging. Mind you I don't play while plugged in so I can't comment if that is also your intention.


 
 Thanks a lot xRelicx, that answers my question. I'll go with the shorter SysConcept cable and stack as I described above. I listened to the Mojo a couple of weeks ago, really looking forward to getting one for myself!


----------



## Deftone

betula said:


> And the sd card module with screen later on (5-7 months from now).
> But no more info yet.


 
  
 if they can do it well and for undere £150 then people wont bother with any other dap 
 Mojo + SD = £550 Killer Dap
  
 the only downside to the mojo atm is that it needs to be a 2 device rig.


----------



## fiascogarcia

betula said:


> Not before Autumn according to a previous interview with Rob Watts.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e7SRXP3RHI
> First module will be a bluetooth one maybe in 2-3 months. And the sd card module with screen later on (5-7 months from now).
> But no more info yet.


 
 Did I miss something on your linked interview?  I didn't see anything regarding modules you mentioned.


----------



## Mython

Don't recall Rob mentioning it (he _may_ have done; but I don't recall it)
  
 John certainly did, in his interview:
  
 https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=27m44s  (this video was recorded right at the beginning of January)


----------



## echoz

tuna47 said:


> Anyone else use mojo and hifiman edition x




I've tried it. It brings the x to the fullest potential and have no problem driving it.


----------



## Mojo ideas

deftone said:


> if they can do it well and for undere £150 then people wont bother with any other dap
> Mojo + SD = £550 Killer Dap
> 
> the only downside to the mojo atm is that it needs to be a 2 device rig.


 Its two piece if you carry a phone when you take your dap! if your already carrying a smart phone with you as most people do these days you already got half a really high quality dap ... With Mojo you've got the rest of it! So both are two box solutions really either phone and Dap or phone and Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

mojo ideas said:


> Its two piece if you carry a phone when you take your dap! if your already carrying a smart phone with you as most people do these days you already got half a really high quality dap ... With Mojo you've got the rest of it! So both are two box solutions really either phone and Dap or phone and Mojo.




However you try to twist it ends up being 2 pieces, I glued my dx80 to mojo to make it one bulky brick that I like


----------



## masterpfa

mojo ideas said:


> Its two piece if you carry a phone when you take your dap! if your already carrying a smart phone with you as most people do these days you already got half a really high quality dap ... With Mojo you've got the rest of it! So both are two box solutions really either phone and Dap or phone and Mojo.


 
 Like most here, I am eagerly awaiting developments and these modules for the Mojo
 Great times ahead


----------



## Antihippy

Testing out my mojo running the hd600 vs an ak320 > Valhalla 2 and honestly, can't tell much of a difference. Both ran it fine.


----------



## xtr4

antihippy said:


> Testing out my mojo running the hd600 vs an ak320 > Valhalla 2 and honestly, can't tell much of a difference. Both ran it fine.




But 1 ran it cheaper


----------



## Antihippy

Well, I could probably hook the modi 2 uber up and have the same experience for about the same price, but the mojo is so much more versatile.


----------



## lukeap69

blasyrkh said:


> but from what i read the ones included in the E18 are OTG cables


 
 It is and it should work.


----------



## xtr4

antihippy said:


> Well, I could probably hook the modi 2 uber up and have the same experience for about the same price, but the mojo is so much more versatile.




Which is the strength of the Mojo, not many devices come close to the Mojo's holy trinity: music, price, size


----------



## Blasyrkh

lukeap69 said:


> It is and it should work.


 
 could you try it?
  
  
 and just another question...
  
 do you guys think that it would work with something like this?
 http://www.hamletcom.com/products/xpadotgr.aspx
  
 with an external hard disk connected too?
  
 it would be the best transportable system


----------



## lukeap69

blasyrkh said:


> could you try it?
> 
> 
> and just another question...
> ...




Unfortunately, it is with my brother so I can't sorry.


----------



## Blasyrkh

lukeap69 said:


> Unfortunately, it is with my brother so I can't sorry.


 
 thanks anyway


----------



## joshk4

I remember there was a post by chord about a case for the mojo.. So eagerly waiting for this one... Hopefully it will be out anytime soon now.


----------



## Blasyrkh

ok, i tried another cable, and worked...
  
 this E18 cable is maybe not an OTG or is just for the fiio device


----------



## masterpfa

blasyrkh said:


> could you try it?
> 
> 
> and just another question...
> ...


 
 It might work but you would need some kind of interface to access and select the music on your SD card, if you are prepared to wait until the 2nd half of this year Chord may by then, have the modules they are currently working on, ready for general release.


----------



## Blasyrkh

masterpfa said:


> It might work but you would need some kind of interface to access and select the music on your SD card, if you are prepared to wait until the 2nd half of this year Chord may by then, have the modules they are currently working on, ready for general release.


 the plan is to use the phone connected to both the mojo and an external Hd


----------



## masterpfa

blasyrkh said:


> the plan is to use the phone connected to both the mojo and an external Hd


 
 I see
 That might work, might need the external HD to be powered by an additional source


----------



## Blasyrkh

blasyrkh said:


> ok, i tried another cable, and worked...
> 
> this E18 cable is maybe not an OTG or is just for the fiio device


 
 i rectify...
  
 it works because it's recognized, but the playback is distorted a faster!! What?!?!
  
 EDIT: my fault, i had to change settings in the player, but playback is slightly digitally distorted...
  
 HF Player: distortion and "slow motion" playback
  
  
  
 this mojo definately sucks for android reproduction.


----------



## Reignfire

Just sharing my set-up with Mojo
  

Source: AK240 SS
Interconnect: Sys Concept short optical cable
CIEM: Noble 4C
IEM cable: Effect Audio Thor cable with Futurech 3.5mm plug
Protective case: Case Logic
Amp leather case: The Tribe
Adhesion material: Polar (Black) velcro square pad


----------



## Blasyrkh

masterpfa said:


> It might work but you would need some kind of interface to access and select the music on your SD card, if you are prepared to wait until the 2nd half of this year Chord may by then, have the modules they are currently working on, ready for general release.


 
  
 where can i find news about these modules?


----------



## Mython

blasyrkh said:


> masterpfa said:
> 
> 
> > It might work but you would need some kind of interface to access and select the music on your SD card, if you are prepared to wait until the 2nd half of this year Chord may by then, have the modules they are currently working on, ready for general release.
> ...


 
  
 John Franks & Rob Watts are the men-in-the-know, and they both contribute to this thread.
  
 They'll definitely let everyone know, when the time arrives


----------



## Blasyrkh

mython said:


> John Franks & Rob Watts are the men-in-the-know, and they both contribute to this thread.
> 
> They'll definitely let everyone know, when the time arrives


 
 thanks!
  
 i'm much more interested in the form factor than anything else


----------



## Mython

Yes, there's a lot of anticipation for these add-ons.
  
 Since they're treading new ground, I can understand why it may be difficult to quote definite release schedules, but I hope the plastic Mojo case(s?) will, at least, be released quite soon.


----------



## Blasyrkh

i hope to solve my problems to keep the mojo till the arrival of the modules.
  
 if i don't solve it, mojo's gonna be sent back to the seller


----------



## Mython

blasyrkh said:


> blasyrkh said:
> 
> 
> > ok, i tried another cable, and worked...
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


blasyrkh said:


> i hope to solve my problems to keep the mojo till the arrival of the modules.
> 
> if i don't solve it, mojo's gonna be sent back to the seller


 
  
  
 I mean this with complete respect to you, but I find it a little strange that you are pointing the finger of blame at the Mojo - there is clearly something going on with your phone (and _possibly_ with the connection).
  
  
 I say this because there are literally _thousands _of people enjoying top-quality music reproduction, around the world, with many different Android phones, hooked-up to a Mojo.
 Therefore, evidently, Mojo does not suck for Android music reproduction. You seem to just have an issue that we just need to be sensibly trouble-shoot


----------



## Blasyrkh

mython said:


> Therefore, evidently, Mojo does not suck for Android music reproduction. You seem to just have an issue that we just need to be sensibly trouble-shoot


 
  
 I think that for this reason, the only answer is that it's defective....
  
 tomorrow at work i tried it with my huawei mate 7 and a note3
  
 E18 with its cable and otg adapter, and the Benchmark Dac1 with the otg adapter, are working flawlessly with my phone.
  
 it seems that my mojo can't synchronize properly with the phone


----------



## Mython

Can you please _*exactly *_describe these details:
  
  
 1) Smartphone model
  
 2) Android version
  
 3) Player software version
  
  
  
 4) Are you experiencing the distortion and playback speed issue with _all_ music file sample rates? (e.g. _16/44.1, 24/96, 24/192, DSD_, etc.)
  
 5) Have you tried rebooting your phone?
  
 6) Have you tried closing other background applications, to reduce CPU cycles, whilst you are playing music?
  
 7) What colour is Mojo indicating as the sample rate? (need to be sure that your phone is not upsampling the music, by default, prior to sending it over the USB connection, to Mojo)
  
  
  

  
  
 8) Have you tried using the exact same phone and cable with a different DAC-Amp?
  
 9) Have you tried using a _different_ cable with your phone and Mojo?
  
  
  
  
 Many other possibilities, but the above can get us started, with troubleshooting your problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 It is _possible _that you might have a faulty unit, but that does not mean that all Mojos fail to work properly with Android devices, and we should try other possibilities before assuming your Mojo unit is faulty.


----------



## Blasyrkh

mython said:


> Can you please _*exactly *_describe these details:


 
  
 thanks for the effort mate ! 
 just to clarify, i am a computer scientist, and I have been using these devices for ages...so i'm not a newbie 
  
  
 1- i used my mate 7 with lollipop, and a note 3 with lollipop, using the latest usb player pro version
  
 2- i rebooted and reistalled the software several times and distorsion is present in 44.1/16 and 96/24 (i didn't tested any other sample rate)...the color displayed is the right one
  
 3- i tried 4 usb-micro usb cables and 2 OTG adapters....plus i tried the 2 OTG micro to micro that were given with the E18
  
  
 4- e18 and benchmark Dac1 work flawlessly (and honestly, this point is more than enough to make me think the mojo has a problem)


----------



## Ra97oR

blasyrkh said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please _*exactly *_describe these details:
> ...


 

 What option did you use on the UAPP? I found that my Z1 on Lollipop only like running with USB tweak 2 on with 50 msec + buffer size.


----------



## Blasyrkh

ra97or said:


> What option did you use on the UAPP? I found that my Z1 on Lollipop only like running with USB tweak 2 on with 50 msec + buffer size.


 
  
 mine, without tweak1 active, makes the playback faster with distortion.
  
 i tried all buffer sizes and setting without solving


----------



## Mython

blasyrkh said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please _*exactly *_describe these details:
> ...


 
  
 No egg-sucking implied or intended - just wanted to slow down the conclusion, and examine the situation.
  
 If you really think you've tried many permutations and buffer settings, to no avail, then I suppose (not the only, but) the most obvious next step would be simply to try someone else's Mojo, on your set-up, with no other changes, and see if you get a different result. As I said (and as I know you already realise), there are many thousands of people using Mojo with Android phones, very successfully, so your situation is rather peculiar, and most certainly does not demonstrate that Mojo fails with Android, as a general rule. I'll be interested to learn from this, as to what the true culprit turns out to be.


----------



## Blasyrkh

mython said:


> If you really think you've tried many permutations and buffer settings, to no avail, then I suppose (not the only, but) the most obvious next step would be simply to try someone else's Mojo, on your set-up, with no other changes, and see if you get a different result.


 
  
 sadly i can't, i have no friends with mojo....
  
 i'll just wait and see if at least the other user with the e18 cable makes it work
  
 if that works for him maybe it's my mojo having problems with otg


----------



## Mython

I suppose another possibility is that UAPP might have introduced a minor buffering glitch in the latest version? (I'm not blaming UAPP - just wondering if it might possibly be an explanation).
  
  
 That aside, I know some users have reported a similar symptom with iOS beta 9.3, which resolved when iOS was updated.
  
  
 Do you run a lot of CPU-intensive apps on your phone, what with you being a power-user?


----------



## Blasyrkh

apps were closed, but i don't use any strange cpu-stressing app anyway
  
  
 i  was wondering...E18 is asynch or sync usb?


----------



## Deftone

mojo ideas said:


> Its two piece if you carry a phone when you take your dap! if your already carrying a smart phone with you as most people do these days you already got half a really high quality dap ... With Mojo you've got the rest of it! So both are two box solutions really either phone and Dap or phone and Mojo.


 
  
 thats fair enough and i can see it like that for most but for me i like to stick my phone in my pocket and rarely use it unless for emergency. smartphones and facebook etc does my head in.


----------



## masterpfa

blasyrkh said:


> where can i find news about these modules?


 
  
 Originally Posted by *bestula* 


  

 Not before Autumn according to a previous interview with Rob Watts. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e7SRXP3RHI
 First module will be a bluetooth one maybe in 2-3 months. And the sd card module with screen later on (5-7 months from now).
 But no more info yet.


>


 
 EDIT: Oops I see this has already been answered but I shall leave the link for the video for @Blasyrkh


----------



## tuna47

Why would my iPad sound better than my iPhone with mojo source is lighting port so no phone dac or amp involved iPad has a much larger sound stage


----------



## Mython

tuna47 said:


> Why would my iPad sound better than my iPhone with mojo source is lighting port so no phone dac or amp involved iPad has a much larger sound stage


 
  
 Less RF being generated by the iPad, perhaps?
  
 Also, have you checked to make sure that they're _both *not*_ upsampling?


----------



## bavinck

mython said:


> I suppose another possibility is that UAPP might have introduced a minor buffering glitch in the latest version? (I'm not blaming UAPP - just wondering if it might possibly be an explanation).
> 
> 
> That aside, I know some users have reported a similar symptom with iOS beta 9.3, which resolved when iOS was updated.
> ...


 
 I am getting glitching on UAPP as well, never had it before recently. I assumed it was a mojo problem. Guess I will try with another dac.


----------



## headmanPL

bavinck said:


> I am getting glitching on UAPP as well, never had it before recently. I assumed it was a mojo problem. Guess I will try with another dac.



UAPP has had several updates recently. I have kept the app updated on my Xperia Z3 and haven't experienced these glitches. I wonder if that's true of all mobiles?


----------



## Blasyrkh

bavinck said:


> I am getting glitching on UAPP as well, never had it before recently. I assumed it was a mojo problem. Guess I will try with another dac.


it's "nice" to hear... What type of glitching? Could you test onkyo hf? 

I assume the problem should be addressed to clock synching with asynchronous USB. 
Dac1 (8 years old dac with synch USB! ) works flawlessly. E18 works too, and maybe that's synch too. 

With uapp tweak1 activated, the speed problem is solved, and that tweak deactivates the USB clock of the device. 

Maybe mython was right it's a phone problem, but chord should have thinked about these kinds of problems.there are too many compatibility issues


----------



## fluidz

*I sent Chord an email the other day*

"Hi

I've run into a bit of bad luck with two Mojo's. 
First unit I ordered from Amazon produced a Squeal whilst charging. Sent it back.

I received another unit and it hisses whilst charging, the volume of the hiss depends on the charger/usb port used. I use the included charging cable. Chargers - Apple 1a, Apple 2.5a, Usb 2/3 ports on Pc. These chargers produce no noise with other devices.

It only makes a loud hissing noise if the unit is turned off and charging. When the Mojo is simultaneously turned on and charging the noise is barely audible unless I put my hear next to the unit. 

I believe this is yet another bad Mojo. Whats the chance of me receiving another bad unit? I've a bad feeling a lot of the Mojos have issues with power.

Serial numbers : 

First Mojo (returned) : S/N MO23869
Current Mojo : S/N MO31325"

*This was their reply :*

"Hello,

The hissing that you're experiencing is completely normal and there's nothing to worry about. The units that you have received are not bad.

The noise that you are experiencing is the high powered charging circuit kicking in to effectively charge the battery. The reason as to why this may not occur when the unit is operational due to the low power charging circuit being active.

Best,

Edd Harris - Marketing Manager"
*
What I find odd is Edd is saying its normal yet most People claim they don't hear a hiss/whine, and it's not mentioned in the manual*


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU and a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant.
> 
> Charging times - its 4 to 5 hours if the unit is off from flashing red to full charge. But if you are using it at the same time, it will take much longer (maybe 12 hours), as current is being drawn to feed Mojo and less to charge the battery. Check that the charging LED is not flashing, as this indicates a fault such as insufficient current from the PSU.
> 
> Rob


----------



## enthusiast

I guess that's why some summit-fi stationary Amp/Dac manufacturer went built-in batteries.


----------



## audionewbi

Can someone guess what this guy is doing? He is a famous analog cable designer in Japan I just do not get what he is doing?!


----------



## Mython

audionewbi said:


> Can someone guess what this guy is doing? He is a famous analog cable designer in Japan I just do not get what he is doing?!




  
  
 Simple: he is invalidating his Mojo warranty.
  
 Anything else I can help you with?


----------



## stevemiddie

audionewbi said:


> Can someone guess what this guy is doing? He is a famous analog cable designer in Japan I just do not get what he is doing?!




  
 He's moving screws around.     
  
 Perhaps your question should be 'why is he doing that?'


----------



## audionewbi

mython said:


> Simple: he is invalidating his Mojo warranty.
> 
> Anything else I can help you with?


 
  
  


stevemiddie said:


> He's moving screws around.
> 
> Perhaps your question should be 'why is he doing that?'


 
 I guess the moral of the story is if we dont all quiet now we might end up like him, I swear I think once we reach a certain level that we know there isn't anything else to mod/buy we will do random thing just for the heck of it 
 Now time for me to do the "screw mod".....


----------



## NaiveSound

If mojo Was balanced how would the sound differ?


----------



## audionewbi

naivesound said:


> If mojo Was balanced how would the sound differ?


 
 The entire idea of balance, beside power, is to improve channel separation which Mojo already aces. I think the entire movement of portable balance for IEM has wrongly been exploded. Trust me i got sucked into it but in truth there is very little achieved, specially now considering how there is no standard on balance termination. As an end user we just cannot buy one balance cable that can cover all the balance design in the market, the end result is just messy collection of expensive cables with no final audible improvements.


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> If mojo Was balanced how would the sound differ?


 
  
 Here are a couple of relevant quotes (from different threads) regarding the pros and cons of balanced output stage circuit design. Bear in mind that these were written by the designer of Mojo, himself:
  
  
  


rob watts said:


> Component count is very important for transparency. Doubling the number of parts in the direct signal path does degrade depth perception and detail resolution.
> 
> But there is another problem with balanced operation. Imagine a balanced differential in, differential out amplifier. The input stage is normally a differential pair (maybe cascoded) with a constant current source. Now the input stage is free to move up and down to accommodate the common mode voltage - but the input stage common mode impedance is non linear, and if the common mode voltage has a signal component (it always will have due to component tolerances) then this will create a signal dependent error current, thereby generating distortion. Unfortunately, the negative feedback loop of the amplifier can't correct for this distortion as it can't see the error on the summing nodes. So there will always be a limit to the performance. With SE operation, this problem does not occur, as the differential input stage is clamped to ground.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> agisthos said:
> 
> 
> > Rob you should give a definitive 'why SE is better' explanation. Get it over with, because many (most) audiophiles have been biased towards balanced and are not going to understand where you are coming from.
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

What Rob said... :wink_face:

TL;DR

With off the shelf DACs it's easier to correct/mask the issues with balanced output than to correct the issues at the DAC. With the Chord's discrete DAC implementations it's cleaner and more transparent SE out as more components at this level adds distortion.


----------



## georgelai57

x relic x said:


> What Rob said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 IDR (I did read) but thanks for the TL;DR which summed it for the layman.


----------



## NaiveSound

But is balanced iems cables and anything else sonically different than regular? I guess I just don't understand in layman's tears what balanced is


----------



## tf10charged

currently i am feeding mojo with my galaxy note 3 and ipad for spotify (320kbps)
  
 would i get noticeable upgrade in SQ if i feed mojo with DP-X1? 
  
 or should i just get another headphone


----------



## audionewbi

tf10charged said:


> currently i am feeding mojo with my galaxy note 3 and ipad for spotify (320kbps)
> 
> would i get noticeable upgrade in SQ if i feed mojo with DP-X1?
> 
> or should i just get another headphone


I vote for another headphone.


----------



## bavinck

tf10charged said:


> currently i am feeding mojo with my galaxy note 3 and ipad for spotify (320kbps)
> 
> would i get noticeable upgrade in SQ if i feed mojo with DP-X1?
> 
> or should i just get another headphone




The note 3 is probably doing some up sampling which is hurting your sq into the Mojo. Running uapp would be better as it just send a the file to the Mojo. You already spent a lot on the Mojo, choose a source that lets it do its miracle work. Such as tidal through uapp. 

Otherwise, headphone will almost always have the biggest impact on sq.


----------



## Mojo ideas

audionewbi said:


> Can someone guess what this guy is doing? He is a famous analog cable designer in Japan I just do not get what he is doing?!


 ah! I think I know this ... He is suffering from a rather rare obsessive compulsive disorder brought on by coming into contact with a rabbit virus his condition is called " mixingmescrewsis " it's harmless and has no effect on the function of the mojo other that the perpetrator seemingly having a screw loose .....


----------



## Currawong

audionewbi said:


> Can someone guess what this guy is doing? He is a famous analog cable designer in Japan I just do not get what he is doing?!





 Basically, he reckons that changing the tightness of the screws affects the vibration damping and thus the sound.


----------



## audionewbi

currawong said:


> Basically, he reckons that changing the tightness of the screws affects the vibration damping and thus the sound.


 
 Thanks for the clarification. I have been eyeing his Rosenkranz　HP-RbBg for a while, he also sales this star stickers that suppose to counter vibration. I cannot say anything as he has a strong reputation but it does really make me question on the science behind his works. 
 I wonder why he simply didnt stick one of his stickers on Mojo to fix the vibration damping.
  

 Source
 http://www.e-earphone.jp/blog/?p=28759


----------



## Mimouille

audionewbi I just sit on my Mojo it avoids most the vibrations, enabling much tighter ass, I mean bass.


----------



## audionewbi

mimouille said:


> @audionewbi I just sit on my Mojo it avoids most the vibrations, enabling much tighter ass, I mean bass.


 
 I think if I was to do that the overdamping might be an issue.....


----------



## M-13

mimouille said:


> @audionewbi I just sit on my Mojo it avoids most the vibrations, enabling much tighter ass, I mean bass.


 


audionewbi said:


> I think if I was to do that the overdamping might be an issue.....


----------



## aangen

It amuses me to think that someone thinks a headphone device needs vibration reduction assistance. Good grief. This hobby is so filled with BS.


----------



## audionewbi

aangen said:


> It amuses me to think that someone thinks a headphone device needs vibration reduction assistance. Good grief. This hobby is so filled with BS.


 
 It is the "art of sound" aspect of it, a bit of placebo is good for you.


----------



## Koolpep

Rosenkranz is german and means rosary / crown of roses - well maybe there is some kind of praying involved for it to work.
  
 Anyhow:
  
 The MOJO has officially arrived in Dubai (and the whole UAE). I have just received an email from 
  
 www.dubaiaudio.com
  
 They are now stocking Chord products and have some attractive introductory offers. If you are in the Middle East, go and grab one FAST:
  
 Chord MOJO:
 Special introductory offer valid only in March!
  
 I am finally getting one in a few days!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## stevemiddie

koolpep said:


> Rosenkranz is german and means rosary / crown of roses - well maybe there is some kind of praying involved for it to work.
> 
> Anyhow:
> 
> ...


 
 For what its worth.......its actually cheaper to buy it from custom-cable in the UK and that is including shipping. They deduct the 20% VAT  at source coz it ships outside of the EU. My delivery only took 4 days.


----------



## Koolpep

stevemiddie said:


> For what its worth.......its actually cheaper to buy it from custom-cable in the UK and that is including shipping. They deduct the 20% VAT  at source coz it ships outside of the EU. My delivery only took 4 days.




Since chord now has an official distributor in the region that won't work anymore. 

Cheers.


----------



## grungero

Hello guys! New here but I've been a lurker since. 
  
 I would like to upgrade coming from Fiio E12. I have MS1i, SRH840, and W20 for in-ear. Is it worthy with my current setup?
  
 Need some advice please.
  
 TIA
  
 Edit:
  
 I use IP6 and Foobar2k in PC as source.


----------



## sheldaze

bavinck said:


> The note 3 is probably doing some up sampling which is hurting your sq into the Mojo. Running uapp would be better as it just send a the file to the Mojo. You already spent a lot on the Mojo, choose a source that lets it do its miracle work. Such as *tidal through uapp*.
> 
> Otherwise, headphone will almost always have the biggest impact on sq.


 
 I'm much less familiar with using Mojo from my Android tablet and phone. I've used UAPP alone to play music (setup basically to test because I brought my Mojo to a meet, and wanted to be certain it worked from Android devices - personally I use my iPhone/iPad, but I am curious now that you bring up using the two apps together):
  

Would running Tidal, alone, not be the optimal way to playback from an Android device into the Mojo?
To get the two apps running together, do you simply launch UAPP and the two apps automatically see each other?


----------



## Marat Sar

Would the ipod 7g be a really good little carrier for the Mojo? 
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-iPod-nano-16GB-Generation/dp/B009A5EANE/ref=sr_1_2?s=network-media&ie=UTF8&qid=1456669315&sr=1-2&keywords=ipod
  
 Or does it suffer from not-seven-hundred-dollaritis?


----------



## lukeap69

stevemiddie said:


> For what its worth.......its actually cheaper to buy it from custom-cable in the UK and that is including shipping. They deduct the 20% VAT  at source coz it ships outside of the EU. My delivery only took 4 days.




Not so if you add shipping and duty.


----------



## spook76

marat sar said:


> Would the ipod 7g be a really good little carrier for the Mojo?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-iPod-nano-16GB-Generation/dp/B009A5EANE/ref=sr_1_2?s=network-media&ie=UTF8&qid=1456669315&sr=1-2&keywords=ipod
> 
> Or does it suffer from not-seven-hundred-dollaritis?




I see the iPod nano has a lightning out but you need to make sure it allows for a digital line out through the CCK connection like the iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch. Also, unless you want to be limited to 16/44.1, the nano would need to be able to connect to the App Store to allow you to buy and download Onkyo or another app allowing for high resolution music.


----------



## betula

I used ASIO in Foobar with various sampling rates, even DSD.
 ASIO was full of bugs, so I swapped for WASAPI. It is much more stabil, but seems not to play DSD in original sampling rate. Up to 192kHz there is no problem. But with DSD it seems to be downsampled to 44. According to Mojo button colors.
 It is not a main issue, but I do have some DSD albums. Is there a WASAPI DSD component I should download, or what it the problem?


----------



## pwncake

Hi guys. Need a little help. New mojo owner here (just started dabbling with audio gear for the first time 3 weeks ago )

I'm currently trying to run and iPhone 6 + mojo + tidal HIFI setup. I want to see if the extra $ for tidal is worthwhile (currently running on Spotify premium). 

The problem is when I'm running tidal, the ball remains red. I tried changing the settings in tidal to all HIFI, but the problem remains. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## ClieOS

pwncake said:


> Hi guys. Need a little help. New mojo owner here (just started dabbling with audio gear for the first time 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Tidal is lossless FLAC, running in 16bit 44.1kHz - therefore red is the right color.


----------



## bavinck

sheldaze said:


> I'm much less familiar with using Mojo from my Android tablet and phone. I've used UAPP alone to play music (setup basically to test because I brought my Mojo to a meet, and wanted to be certain it worked from Android devices - personally I use my iPhone/iPad, but I am curious now that you bring up using the two apps together):
> 
> 
> Would running Tidal, alone, not be the optimal way to playback from an Android device into the Mojo?
> To get the two apps running together, do you simply launch UAPP and the two apps automatically see each other?




The android os up samples by default (not sure what the reasoning it) . To stop that the app needs to have a driver that specifically takes over the external dac and by passing the android os. Uapp does that, the tidal app does not. Neutron can do it too. 

Inside uapp there is a spot to login to your tidal account and play tidal directly through the uapp app. This bypasses the android os and goes right to your dac. It's pretty slick.


----------



## wadi

Have anyone had a chance to compare Mojo to Bimby/Lyr 2 combo?


----------



## Staxton

I believe the Mojo is revolutionary because it (1) provides a truly fine sounding DAC that (2) is capable of driving full-size headphones in (3) an incredibly small package (4) at an amazing price. In a world of $100,000 desktop DACs and $3,500 DAPs (that, incidentally, can't power full-size headphones and don't sound anywhere near as good as the Mojo), Chord is doing a tremendous service to the audio industry. I hope Chord continues on this path with a whole line of products based on the Mojo.

 I've spent a fair amount of time trying to put together some kind of reasonably portable, self-contained, all-in-one audio player with significant storage based on Mojo's excellent sound and small form factor. The goal was to have direct (rather than wireless) access to a relatively large music collection, and to put out of sight the cabling between storage, interface and the Mojo.

 This what I've come up with so far:
  
  

Banana Pro with on-board WiFi running Raspbian Wheezy, mpd, GMPC on a micro-SD card
Lemaker 5" touchscreen
2 TB Samsung 2.5" SSD connected via SATA to the Banana Pro (SD cards are far more portable, but they are currently limited to 512gb; mSATA might have been be a good choice, but I'm not aware of a readily-available low-power PCB that has an on-board mSATA port (like the Intel NUC)--also I don't know the power requirements of mSATA)
Mojo connected via USB to the Banana Pro
8000 mAh lithium battery
5V Step-Up Voltage Regulator
USB LiIon/LiPoly charger
200 x 130 x 48 mm 3D-Printed PLA enclosure
micro-USB extender for charging Mojo
Switch
Heat sinks and wiring
 Weighs approx. 700g (a little more than the original iPad)


  

 It can be operated via the touchscreen or remotely via VNC and other programs on PCs or Android phones. It sounds very good and is portable enough to be moved from room to room or taken outside. It could probably be used on a long plane/train ride or at a coffee shop, as well as a desktop all-in-one.

 I will probably move and resize some of the ports, and change the color for the next version. What I wish I could do, but can't because of lack of know-how is:

Build a stronger, more attractive case made of Aluminum
Connect the Mojo output directly (maybe through I2S?) to the Banana Pro rather than through the USB port
Be able to scroll with the flick of a finger instead of having to touch scroll bars; I wish there was a version of Rune Audio for the  Banana Pro like the beta version for the Raspberry Pi with Touchscreen
Get a more powerful charger; the current charger is limited to 500mAh--it takes a long time to charge the 8000 mAh battery, and the output probably exceeds the input, which may limit desktop use
Be able to tell the state of the lithium battery used for the front end
Have easy access to the SSD
  
 I'm also thinking of putting together a smaller version without a screen.


----------



## Layman1

georgelai57 said:


> IDR (I did read) but thanks for the TL;DR which summed it for the layman.


 

 This Layman would like to express his gratitude also


----------



## Layman1

mimouille said:


> @audionewbi I just sit on my Mojo it avoids most the vibrations, enabling much tighter ass, I mean bass.


 

 Gives a whole new depth of horror to Austin Power's immortal line "Oh no! I've lost my mojo!"


----------



## stevemiddie

lukeap69 said:


> Not so if you add shipping and duty.


 
 Laptops and electronic goods are free of duties for personal import purchases in the UAE. There is also no sales tax. I know this because I was in Dubai for 3 months when I received the Mojo
  
 Shipping from the UK is 18.99 UK pounds (International signed for)
  
 Mojo is 399.00 UK pounds minus 20% VAT = 332.50 + 18.99 = 351.49 pounds
  
 1,900 AED = 372.89 (At current rates although it has been even cheaper at the start of 2016) 
  
 I have no idea where you get your facts from


----------



## lukeap69

stevemiddie said:


> Laptops and electronic goods are free of duties for personal import purchases in the UAE. There is also no sales tax. I know this because I was in Dubai for 3 months when I received the Mojo
> 
> Shipping from the UK is 18.99 UK pounds (International signed for)
> 
> ...


 
 From experience. I think I am the first one to purchase Mojo from Custom Cables and delivered in the UAE. I paid duties. Yes I did with DHL. On some other products, I did not need to pay but for Mojo I was charged. I paid more than 80AED IIRC.


----------



## Koolpep

stevemiddie said:


> Laptops and electronic goods are free of duties for personal import purchases in the UAE. There is also no sales tax. I know this because I was in Dubai for 3 months when I received the Mojo
> 
> Shipping from the UK is 18.99 UK pounds (International signed for)
> 
> ...




As Arnold said. Living in Dubai for the last 10 years, being hit with customs or import duty is a hit and miss unfortunately. And I have ordered tens of thousands of dollars worth of gear over the years.

Anyhow, custom cables was allowed to serve the UAE market as there was no official distributor/reseller until recently. Now that there is one, custom cables cannot sell/ship to us anymore. So this option is not anymore viable.

Cheers.


----------



## stevemiddie

lukeap69 said:


> From experience. I think I am the first one to purchase Mojo from Custom Cables and delivered in the UAE. I paid duties. Yes I did with DHL. On some other products, I did not need to pay but for Mojo I was charged. I paid more than 80AED IIRC.


 
  
 Thats really weird!  Did it ship to your work or business address?  I have apartments in Dubai and Doha but did not ship with DHL. Mine came with Royal Mail. 
  
 I emailed Custom-Cable earlier and this is their reply:-
  
 Dear Steve,
 As you have purchased from us before this should not be a problem.
  
 best regards
 Matt
  
    
*From:* Custom-Cable
*Sent:* Sunday, February 28, 2016 1:21 PM
*To:* info@custom-cable.co.uk
*Subject:* Contact us


  


*Make an Enquiry*  Name:Steve MiddletonYour E-mail Address: Body:Hi,

 I have previously purchased a Mojo from you.

 Now that Chord has an official distributor in Dubai.........are you still able to ship Chord products to me? (It works out cheaper than the price in Dubai)


----------



## tienbasse

Beware of DHL, they apply their "own" charges for customs and repay customs afterwards.
 This is quite a unique system among transporters, meant to ensure that customs don't hold parcels for weeks waiting for customers to pay taxes before transport can resume.
  
 The counterpart is that with DHL you'll always pay taxes even though your parcel doesn't actually go though the "hands" of customs.
 And the taxes DHL make you pay are often slightly more expensive that what you would pay to customs (because they're not always based on declared value).
  
 It's a speed versus cost issue.
  
 If you want to have a chance to avoid custom taxes (mostly VAT), don't use DHL.
 On the other hand, if you want to receive your good in 3-4 days from the other side of the world, DHL Express is your best bet, as long as you know you'll pay taxes to DHL upon delivery.


----------



## x RELIC x

wadi said:


> Have anyone had a chance to compare Mojo to Bimby/Lyr 2 combo?




This might help.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/15145


----------



## sheldaze

bavinck said:


> The android os up samples by default (not sure what the reasoning it) . To stop that the app needs to have a driver that specifically takes over the external dac and by passing the android os. Uapp does that, the tidal app does not. Neutron can do it too.
> 
> Inside uapp there is a spot to login to your tidal account and play tidal directly through the uapp app. This bypasses the android os and goes right to your dac. It's pretty slick.


 
 A hearty thank you!
 This truly sounds amazing through the Mojo.


----------



## bavinck

sheldaze said:


> A hearty thank you!
> This truly sounds amazing through the Mojo.




Oh ya, it sure does.


----------



## Blasyrkh

I'm proceeding with the troubleshooting....i found out interesting things.
  
 using UAPP i discovered that synch types are
  
 DAC1  synch (known)
 E18 is adaptive
 Mojo asynch (known)
  
 i tried another sound interface USB2.0, my UR22 steinberg, and it's asynch too, and is usb powered 
  
 this one had the same mojo issues (faster and distorted, or just distorted)
  
  
 then  the problem should be the asynch connection as i thought.
  
  
 now i have to understand why, the problem should be the phone, tomorrow i'll make some test with other phones to see.
 if problem persist, then it should be the otg adapter
  
  
 ...and in the meantime i discovered another interesting free app that supports hi res files through usb, Hiby Music


----------



## Mimouille

staxton said:


> I believe the Mojo is revolutionary because it (1) provides a truly fine sounding DAC that (2) is capable of driving full-size headphones in (3) an incredibly small package (4) at an amazing price. In a world of $100,000 desktop DACs and $3,500 DAPs (that, incidentally, can't power full-size headphones and don't sound anywhere near as good as the Mojo), Chord is doing a tremendous service to the audio industry. I hope Chord continues on this path with a whole line of products based on the Mojo.
> 
> 
> I've spent a fair amount of time trying to put together some kind of reasonably portable, self-contained, all-in-one audio player with significant storage based on Mojo's excellent sound and small form factor. The goal was to have direct (rather than wireless) access to a relatively large music collection, and to put out of sight the cabling between storage, interface and the Mojo.
> ...


This is seriously impressive. I hope this could inspire Chord to build their own.


----------



## Mojo ideas

currawong said:


> Basically, he reckons that changing the tightness of the screws affects the vibration damping and thus the sound.


 Oh dear! there are always those that like to fiddle at the edges of a design because they can't comprehend the whole of it. I do hope he doesn't charge for this magic service of his. Though I'd bet money that he probably does. Beware people as I feel it really is sheer nonsense and you might leave a screw loose!


----------



## Mojo ideas

mimouille said:


> This is seriously impressive. I hope this could inspire Chord to build their own.


 I agree it's an excellent piece of work well done! I love it when people put real thought into their systems a great effort.


----------



## zzzmonster

audionewbi said:


> Also for those looking for high quality otg microUSB-microUSB audio technica makes a great one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Hi, are there any places in Singapore that sell this type of cables (no brand type) in Singapore for under $20, don't want to go thru hassle of amazon for 1 cable.
Thank you


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

bavinck said:


> The android os up samples by default (not sure what the reasoning it) . To stop that the app needs to have a driver that specifically takes over the external dac and by passing the android os. Uapp does that, the tidal app does not. Neutron can do it too.
> 
> Inside uapp there is a spot to login to your tidal account and play tidal directly through the uapp app. This bypasses the android os and goes right to your dac. It's pretty slick.


 

 Neutron does not work with my Mojo unless I use "generic driver" not direct. Can you tell me your settings. I use Neutron anyways but would love to pass it direct to Mojo. If I do it sounds like the music is in Fast forward.


----------



## music4mhell

hawaiibadboy said:


> bavinck said:
> 
> 
> > The android os up samples by default (not sure what the reasoning it) . To stop that the app needs to have a driver that specifically takes over the external dac and by passing the android os. Uapp does that, the tidal app does not. Neutron can do it too.
> ...


 
 Any Android genius can tell me how to stop up-sampling the USB Audio out ? (Without using UAPP/Onkyo/Hiby)
 I can see Android Up-Samples to 192 Khz by default irrespective of the source!


----------



## harpo1

music4mhell said:


> Any Android genius can tell me how to stop up-sampling the USB Audio out ? (Without using UAPP/Onkyo/Hiby)
> I can see Android Up-Samples to 192 Khz by default irrespective of the source!


 
 I don't believe it's possible without using one of the apps you mentioned.


----------



## Blasyrkh

Ok, i tested again a Note 3 and S6 phones....
  
  
  
 S6 has a native support, note 3 does not. both Lollipop
  
  
 problems are still there,for both phones, there's a subtle distortion, clicks and pops during playback, but even in background
 with mate 7 distortion is much more hearable, so that should be a phone problem.
  
  
Anyway, mojo is definately NOT and android phone friendly DAC.
 even my DAC1 of many years old can work with android, that doesn't mean it's an android dac.
  
  
 just making more tests, the Fiio E18 pc mode out works with the otg adapter, but not with the included micro to micro cable.
 this means 2 things:
  
 E18 micro to micro cables are not really otg cables, or are made to work with fiio E18 phone mode only.
  
 then, MOJO is just an USB DAC made for pc, with wanna be android compatibility mode, and that means it draws power from battery phone or it's prone to noise .
 it may be prone to glitches, even very very subtle glitces, difficult to hear when on the go and without a carefull listening session.
  
  
 with galaxy S6 and a longer cable and airplane mode, glitches and digital noise are still really subtlelty hearable, and accurately comparing the sound quality when connected to pc, it's evident.
 with pc the mojo is smoother and better sounding. and it is a funny finding knowing that it is not galvanically isolated.
  
 fiio E18 is really an android/mobile dac and well engeneered for portable use with USB devices.
  
 MOJO is not, and it sucks when usb connected to phones.
 that's the end of the story


----------



## sheldaze

wadi said:


> Have anyone had a chance to compare Mojo to Bimby/Lyr 2 combo?


 
 I just spent some extensive time listening yesterday to a few DACs (Chord Mojo included), a couple of sources, and a few amplifiers.
  
 To save you some time, if you have no interest, I did not listen to the Bimby. I have in the past owned a Bimby, which was upgraded from a Bifrost Uber. And yesterday, I was listening to my current Bifrost 4490, which I personally upgraded both the USB to version 2 and the chip from the original 4399. In no short order, I have heard every generation of Bifrost. And I came to the personal conclusion yesterday that I will own the Bifrost no more.
  
 There is nothing wrong with the Bifrost! I very much enjoyed my initial listening sessions with Bifrost Uber feeding into the original Valhalla paired with HD650 headphones. But by the time I was able to upgrade to the Multibit version, I had already purchased and owned the Gungnir Multibit. I tell my closest friends the story of the great purge caused by the Gumby, including Arcam irDAC, Bifrost Multibit, and Meridian Director. Each of those DACs had certain traits that I admired, but not on the whole - I like the Gumby on the whole.
  
 And in my, likely controversial opinion, I believe each the Bifrost, Gungnir, and Yggdrasil are voiced. And having listened to the voicing of the Gungnir, I found it preferable to Bifrost, regardless of the chip goodness that I believe the Multibit upgrade to be. And similarly during my listening session yesterday, I decided not to re-acquire the Multibit chip in my Bifrost. I started my listening session with the Bifrost 4490 and a DNA Sonett, plugged into HD800S headphones. It was enjoyable, but not the plan for the day. I planned instead to listen to the slightly more forward treble presence of HD800 and Audeze EL-8C headphones. And upon switching to the HD800, I immediately noticed significant dissatisfaction with the sound. I would flip, back and forth several times between the HD800 and EL-8C, so I will not bore you with that part of the changes. However, once I'd switched first to Explorer2 DAC and finally to Chord Mojo DAC, I never changed the DAC.
  
 This final DAC switch, to the Chord Mojo, recalled the great purge. It was extremely satisfying, regardless of headphone, regardless of amplifier, regardless of source. I learned yesterday what a great source my Android tablet could be - not possible with any of the Schiit DACs due to their power consumption through the USB interface. Amplifiers I used were DNA Sonett, Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon, and finally re-listening to my Asgard 2. Due to the stacking, I'd always listened to the Asgard 2 via the Bifrost, but from the Chord Mojo, it had an entirely new sound. The depth of the sound stage was not at the level of either the Sonett or Carbon, but it was still a satisfying, fun sound.
  
 So no, I have not listened to Bimby/Lyr 2 in direct comparison to Chord Mojo. But in my opinion, the satisfaction I get from the Mojo is more on the level of Gungnir Multibit combined with other amplifiers, of which I would include DNA Sonett and Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon. I personally would not use Mojo directly with my HD800 (just a personal preference regarding the more forward treble sound from the Mojo), but through an amplifier I found it to be quite satisfying. And into headphones for which it works, Audeze EL-8C is such an example in my case, it is quite satisfying all on its own.


----------



## Carl6868

blasyrkh said:


> Ok, i tested again a Note 3 and S6 phones....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What a load of rubbish, I use the Mojo with a  Samsung Galaxy S4 - No problems, Moto X Force - No Problems, iPod touch - No problems, IPad Air - No Problems only issue I had was with UAPP dropouts initially but adjusting the buffer size cured that.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

carl6868 said:


> What a load of rubbish, I use the Mojo with a  Samsung Galaxy S4 - No problems, Moto X Force - No Problems, iPod touch - No problems, IPad Air - No Problems only issue I had was with UAPP dropouts initially but adjusting the buffer size cured that.


 

  My Note 4 works with Mojo fantastically with all apps except my favorite Neutron.
  
 What that dude wrote is wrong ...however any help with Neutron and Mojo would be appreciated


----------



## Blasyrkh

carl6868 said:


> What a load of rubbish, I use the Mojo with a  Samsung Galaxy S4 - No problems, Moto X Force - No Problems, iPod touch - No problems, IPad Air - No Problems only issue I had was with UAPP dropouts initially but adjusting the buffer size cured that.


 
  
 obviously it may works flawlessy with some configurations. noone is stating the contrary.
 and more obviously it works better with devices without 4g connection like the ipod touch, with which interferences are much less


----------



## Blasyrkh

hawaiibadboy said:


> Neutron does not work with my Mojo unless I use "generic driver" not direct. Can you tell me your settings. I use Neutron anyways but would love to pass it direct to Mojo. If I do it sounds like the music is in Fast forward.


 
  
  
 that's because ther are clock synch issues.
 in my case, UAPP without tweak1 plays in fast forward, and onkyo HF plays in slow motion.
 i'm afraid you can't do nothing, unless there's an option in neutron that changes the clock settings like in uapp


----------



## ClieOS

hawaiibadboy said:


> My Note 4 works with Mojo fantastically with all apps except my favorite Neutron.
> 
> ...however any help with Neutron and Mojo would be appreciated


 
  
 You should know that although Neutron has released the USB DAC features for awhile now, it never really did work on any DAC I own, going from the most basic FiiO to that of Mojo, micro iDSD and HA-2. In simpler words - it just doesn't work. Posting on Neutron's forum also got me nowhere as the developer doesn't want to respond to my report.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

clieos said:


> You should know that although Neutron has released the USB DAC features for awhile now, it never really did work on any DAC I own, going from the most basic FiiO to that of Mojo, micro iDSD and HA-2. In simpler words - it just doesn't work. Posting on Neutron's forum also got me nowhere as the developer doesn't want to respond to my report.


 

 Yeah somebody mentioned it on the previous page so I thought someone figured something out I didn't know. Thanks to both replies. Damn....I love Neutron and use it anyway. Wish I could have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## bavinck

hawaiibadboy said:


> Neutron does not work with my Mojo unless I use "generic driver" not direct. Can you tell me your settings. I use Neutron anyways but would love to pass it direct to Mojo. If I do it sounds like the music is in Fast forward.



I was answering the question in general,i can't get Mojo to work through my note 3 unless I use uapp, and then I get glitching.


----------



## sheldaze

I am using a Nexus 7, if anyone is keeping a tally.


----------



## lurk

Spotify with mojo... Will spotify get resample by android before reaching mojo?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

bavinck said:


> I was answering the question in general,i can't get Mojo to work through my note 3 unless I use uapp, and then I get glitching.


 

  Thanks,
 UAPP will pass direct to usb and ONKYO does too with no glitches unless i upsample to DSD highest quality but I use Neutron anyway because the eq is just bananas and the sound is very nice for me.


----------



## Blasyrkh

clieos said:


> You should know that although Neutron has released the USB DAC features for awhile now, it never really did work on any DAC I own, going from the most basic FiiO to that of Mojo, micro iDSD and HA-2. In simpler words - it just doesn't work. Posting on Neutron's forum also got me nowhere as the developer doesn't want to respond to my report.


 
  
 wrong
  
 neutron works very well with Fiio E18 in direct mode.
  
 with mate 7 i own it only works in direct mode because it has not a native support.
  
 anyway, with mate7+ mojo i don't have any kind of fast forward like in UAPP...did you try changind the reproduction speed to see if it works?


----------



## corius

Hi, I've just bought a Mojo which I'm running with an iPhone 6S and the ONKYO HF Player. I've gone the AK100, AK100II, AK120II, ZX1, ZX2 route, and this sounds, to my ears at least, far superior to all of them
  
 Is there any particular advantage to turn up-sampling ON or OFF in HF Player? For example would up-sampling reduce the Moho battery life? In general what advantages would up-sampling from, say 44.1 kHz, have?
  
 Thanks for any advice


----------



## Blasyrkh

corius said:


> Hi, I've just bought a Mojo which I'm running with an iPhone 6S and the ONKYO HF Player. I've gone the AK100, AK100II, AK120II, ZX1, ZX2 route, and this sounds, to my ears at least, far superior to all of them
> 
> Is there any particular advantage to turn up-sampling ON or OFF in HF Player? For example would up-sampling reduce the Moho battery life? In general what advantages would up-sampling from, say 44.1 kHz, have?
> 
> Thanks for any advice


 
  
 it all depends by the dac implementation.
  
 upsampling is used for filter to make convertions "easier".
 many dac do this internally, so doing it with software it's about the same.
  
 it all depends on the dac, you should try and see if you feel any difference, and i don't think it would consume much more battery juice, maybe slightly more


----------



## headmanPL

blasyrkh said:


> Ok, i tested again a Note 3 and S6 phones....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
then, MOJO is just an USB DAC made for pc, with wanna be android compatibility mode, and that means it draws power from battery phone or it's prone to noise .
it may be prone to glitches, even very very subtle glitces, difficult to hear when on the go and without a carefull listening session.
  
 Having regularly (almost daily) used Mojo with a Sony Xperia Mobile or Samsung S5, I don't see the problems you describe. These both have WI-FI and 4G active at all times.
  
MOJO is not, and it sucks when usb connected to phones.
that's the end of the story
  
 It might be the end for you, but your facts apply to you, that doesn't mean others feel the same way. Mojo (in my experience) absolutely does NOT suck when playing from my Android phones. End of my story.


----------



## pwncake

lurk said:


> Spotify with mojo... Will spotify get resample by android before reaching mojo?




Tidal gets resampled, hence the widespread recommendation to run UAPP to Tidal. I'm assuming that it's the same for Spotify.


----------



## Blasyrkh

headmanpl said:


> It might be the end for you, but your facts apply to you, that doesn't mean others feel the same way. Mojo (in my experience) absolutely does NOT suck when playing from my Android phones. End of my story.


 
  
 sure, it's all IMHO


----------



## Carl6868

corius said:


> Hi, I've just bought a Mojo which I'm running with an iPhone 6S and the ONKYO HF Player. I've gone the AK100, AK100II, AK120II, ZX1, ZX2 route, and this sounds, to my ears at least, far superior to all of them
> 
> Is there any particular advantage to turn up-sampling ON or OFF in HF Player? For example would up-sampling reduce the Moho battery life? In general what advantages would up-sampling from, say 44.1 kHz, have?
> 
> Thanks for any advice


 
  
 You want to switch up-sampling off and send the music to the mojo in its native rate.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

blasyrkh said:


> Ok, i tested again a Note 3 and S6 phones....
> 
> S6 has a native support, note 3 does not. both Lollipop
> 
> ...




As FiiO's rep, I could just thank you for your compliment of the E18  But actually, you're right--the micro-micro USB cables that came with the E18 are only meant to be used with the E18 in (smart)phone mode, as it had OTG circuitry built in in that switch position. But that's not how most portable DACs do things these days (although the E18 in phone mode should also be compatible with OTG cables)--our newer DACs just incorporate a standard micro USB port (so you would use an OTG cable to connect), having a separate menu setting or power switch to enable or disable charging from the USB port.

So if I read right, you've moved beyond trying the E18's cable with the Mojo to using other OTG cables for the connection, so that shouldn't be the problem, right? Moving on--your talk of "subtle digital noise" and me digging around looking for build.prop info on the Galaxy S6 has me smelling a fish. 

Here's a test for you to try:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/abnqmqvlj94r5lx/44.1kHz%200.8%20sweep%20linear.flac?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wvgmomwrcc6yosh/48kHz%200.8%20sweep%20linear.flac?dl=0

Try downloading these two files and playing them on your phones. Try it with and without the mojo (i.e. directly out the phone's headphone out). For this test I would try using Poweramp as the player and disable its "Direct Volume Control"--this way you're deferring everything to the stock Android sound system.

These two files should sound the same--they're tone sweeps from 0 to 22 or 24kHz. If instead you hear warbling over/undertones with one of the two files, then you have caught the fish I was smelling--a very old fish that shouldn't be in the pond of smartphones anymore in this day and age, but who knows :rolleyes:

As for why the Mojo and not the E18 is not prone to it--if the issue is indeed the one I'm suspecting--you would need to read out the sampling rate light color on the Mojo while playing each of the file I gave you, and which one is giving the sonic problems. I should clarify at this point that the problem I suspect has everything to do with the smartphones and nothing to do with the Mojo. h34r:


----------



## Mython

corius said:


> Hi, I've just bought a Mojo which I'm running with an iPhone 6S and the ONKYO HF Player. I've gone the AK100, AK100II, AK120II, ZX1, ZX2 route, and this sounds, to my ears at least, far superior to all of them
> 
> *Is there any particular advantage to turn up-sampling ON or OFF in HF Player?* For example would up-sampling reduce the Moho battery life? In general what advantages would up-sampling from, say 44.1 kHz, have?
> 
> Thanks for any advice


 
  
 Here's what Mojos designer had to say on the topic:
  
  


rob watts said:


> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> DSD as a format has major problems with it; in particular it has two major and serious flaws:
> 
> ...


----------



## ClieOS

blasyrkh said:


> wrong
> 
> neutron works very well with Fiio E18 in direct mode.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You are right, somewhat. I hadn't tested the USB DAC function on the latest Neutron build and I just did  - E18 does work now, so is the newer FiiO Q1. But it is still somewhat problematic with Oppo HA-2 where the DAC/amp can get disconnect randomly, but it is not frequent. Mojo still doesn't work, so is iFi micro iDSD. To be fair, I have no problem with any of them with any of the other apps I used, including Sony Music apps (native USB support with upsampling), UAPP or Onkyo - so I'll still call Neutron's USB DAC function to be somewhat broken. In fact, trying to connect micro iDSD with Neutron in USB mode almost bricks my Xperia Z3+. I have to do a hard rest to get my smartphone's control back.
  
 p/s: it is rather scary that a music app can malfunction to a point of almost bricking a smartphone.


----------



## Blasyrkh

joe bloggs said:


> As FiiO's rep, I could just thank you for your compliment of the E18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Joe, thanks for the answer
  
 sadly the samsung s6 and note 3 aren't mine, but  coworkers'
 i can ask to use them tomorrow at least.
  
 do you think the problem is the sampling frequency?
 consider that i used a direct usb out with hiby music, so android output should be totally bypassed
 another thing i would like to clear out, is that with note 3 and s6 the digital noise is really subtle, while with my mate 7 is much more evident.
 this just to be sure to make the right troubleshooting.
  
 that said, is there a test i can make with my mate7 to understand why the hell it generates so much noise?
 it doesn't play usb audio natively.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

blasyrkh said:


> that said, is there a test i can make with my mate7 to understand why the hell it generates so much noise?
> it doesn't play usb audio natively.




You could play the two files using poweramp and listen to them using the smartphone's headphone out, and then play them using UAPP and listen using the Mojo? Closest thing to what I intended.


----------



## Blasyrkh

clieos said:


> Mojo still doesn't work, so is iFi micro iDSD.


 
  
 that's strange, my mojo works with it, without any issue exept for the common distortion


----------



## ClieOS

blasyrkh said:


> that's strange, my mojo works with it, without any issue exept for the common distortion


 
  
 Every time I tried to play something, Mojo's power light will start cycling through all the colors as if it is resetting itself. I am not going to do more test on Neutron for the moment as I don't want to almost brick my smartphone twice in a day.


----------



## rkt31

so mojo is better than schiit bifrost and gungnir . what about yggy ? has anybody tried feeding a headphone amp by mojo and yggy ? I believe mojo should beat yggy at 1/6th price .


----------



## Blasyrkh

joe bloggs said:


> You could play the two files using poweramp and listen to them using the smartphone's headphone out, and then play them using UAPP and listen using the Mojo? Closest thing to what I intended.


 
  
  
 i tried, with mojo the colors matched the sampling freq. and where distorted as the music
  
 with headphones out, from a fast listening, i can't hear any kind of distortion or background noise


----------



## Joe Bloggs

blasyrkh said:


> joe bloggs said:
> 
> 
> > You could play the two files using poweramp and listen to them using the smartphone's headphone out, and then play them using UAPP and listen using the Mojo? Closest thing to what I intended.
> ...




Then I guess it's not what I think it is  That's as far as I would go speculating with some other brand's product's problems. Back to Chord support you go


----------



## Blasyrkh

joe bloggs said:


> Then I guess it's not what I think it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 too bad 
 actually chord support is useless since they haven't answered at all after my question about distortion


----------



## Layman1

blasyrkh said:


> too bad
> actually chord support is useless since they haven't answered at all after my question about distortion


 

 Dude.. Come on.. You've made a lot of posts, and it's great that you're providing lots of info to the thread and asking around for solutions.
 But..
 "Mojo.. sucks when usb connected to phones" and "Chord support is useless".. Such dogmatic statements only alienate others and cause argument.
  
 All you have to say is like "I don't know why, but Mojo always sucks for me when usb connected to phones" or "Chord support haven't addressed my question; I'm disappointed, especially considering I've spent $700 on this" (or whatever you've spent lol).
  
 The second set of comments would invite sympathy, and suggested solutions. The first set of comments would tend to invite argument or negative feelings..
 You've clearly got useful and positive info and ideas to share, just hope this can help to make it more, erm, easily digestible


----------



## Blasyrkh

thanks to have underlined that, i'll try to be more...polite then 
  
 actually i had lots of expectations...considering that e18 and DAC1 worked like a charm, it's sad to see that a theorically portable device is having problems with an OS that should be supported.
 And after i spent, as you stated, 600€, i would like to have support from them...we will se if they'll answer in the future.
  
 but if i must be fair, i have to say that even huawei sucks at usb audio compatibility, because it has the noisier usb port i tested 
  
  
 back to the problem, it would be really interesting to understand theroot of the problem, explained by a mojo engeneer.


----------



## Carl6868

blasyrkh said:


> And after i spent, as you stated, 600€, i would like to have support from them...we will se if they'll answer in the future.


 
  
 Can I ask where have you contacted them that Chord haven't replied ?


----------



## Blasyrkh

carl6868 said:


> Can I ask where have you contacted them that Chord haven't replied ?


 
  
 by email, i first asked about the e18 otg cable not work, and they replyed,
 then i asked about the distortion problem, no answer


----------



## Mython

blasyrkh said:


> carl6868 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask where have you contacted them that Chord haven't replied ?
> ...


 
  
  
 If (*if*) the issue is related to your handset software (and it does seem as though you're getting closer and closer to drawing that conclusion), rather than to the Mojo hardware itself, then perhaps Chord simply do not have the identical set-up available to them, in order to investigate and troubleshoot it?
  
  
  
 I'm not making excuses for Chord - I'm just offering one potential mitigating reason why they may not, _yet_, have replied to you about your particular issue.
  
 Additionally, I have followed all 812 pages of this thread, since day 1, and the percentage of people experiencing anything like you've described, with Android+Mojo, is tiny. As I mentioned earlier, I've seen something similar mentioned about iPhone, but that was with iOS_* beta*_ 9.3, and immediately resolved when Apple updated iOS.
  
 It doesn't seem fair to me that Chord be blamed for not bullet-proofing Mojo against every possible incompatibility, with every possible phone+OS+player app configuration, and every _version _of each of those things. I mean, that's an exponentially-large number of possible scenarios.
  
 That doesn't mean your frustration is unfounded, but please have some patience in getting this sorted, rather than being too hasty to feel that Chord have made a poorly-engineered product


----------



## deuter

Anyone compare the ak100 feeding the mojo to the zx1 feeding it, I hate the Sony connector, its too unflexible.


----------



## Layman1

blasyrkh said:


> thanks to have underlined that, i'll try to be more...polite then


 
 Great   I was trying to be constructive and helpful but was worried I might get flamed in return lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Commendably gracious reply, cheers


----------



## Mython

deuter said:


> Anyone compare the ak100 feeding the mojo to the zx1 feeding it, I hate the Sony connector, its too unflexible.


 
  
  
 As you're probably aware, the biggest factor differentiating ZX1 + Mojo, vs AK100 + Mojo, would be in terms of battery life, since the ZX1 absolutely guzzles power when using the digital-out
  
 In terms of how the AK100 performs with the Mojo, although I personally dislike iRiver as a company, I can, nonetheless, say that the AK100 is, _by far_, one of the most popular choices of DAP for Mojo customers, and these are very picky customers, so that should tell you something positive about the combo.


----------



## deuter

mython said:


> As you're probably aware, the biggest factor differentiating ZX1 + Mojo, vs AK100 + Mojo, would be in terms of battery life, since the ZX1 absolutely guzzles power when using the digital-out




Absolutely, hate charging the zx1 every second day.


----------



## Carl6868

blasyrkh said:


> by email, i first asked about the e18 otg cable not work, and they replyed,
> then i asked about the distortion problem, no answer


 
  
 Fair enough, hopefully they will be able to suggest a cure as you are missing out on a fantastic sounding product


----------



## ChordElectronics

blasyrkh said:


> by email, i first asked about the e18 otg cable not work, and they replyed,
> then i asked about the distortion problem, no answer


 

 Hello Blasyrkh,
  
 I do apologise for not replying to your latest email sooner than expected, unfortunately your email reached us Saturday afternoon. What you can be sure of is that we certainly have not have dropped your support question and have replied. What we do need to do is to go through a list of steps to understand what may be the root cause of the problem.
  
 If you could reply to these then we will reach back out to you at the earliest available opportunity.
  
 Edd.


----------



## Blasyrkh

mython said:


> If (*if*) the issue is related to your handset software (and it does seem as though you're getting closer and closer to drawing that conclusion), rather than to the Mojo hardware itself, then perhaps Chord simply do not have the identical set-up available to them, in order to investigate and troubleshoot it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 yes i am figuring this out alone because i got no answer, 
 and I got "frustrated" because i only had 7 days to send it back to the seller, so i was in a hurry.
  
 if you ask me, i think the massive pops/cracklings issue is definately of the phone.
  
 considering the minor issues i found out with other phones, i can state, from my point of view, a poor-engineered product for what concerns an android support, and that's all.
 from everything else it's awesome, espcially sound, as i already stated.
  
 it's ok that android usb audio compatibility is not full fledged, but it's here that you understand the value of a product that claims android compatibility.
 this is just a DAC that hopes for compatibility.
  
 it's hard to make something "crossplatform", but for sure it's more difficult to program a DAC from scratch like chord did


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I am working my way through 800+ pages here!


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> I am working my way through 800+ pages here, so please excuse any repetitive questions.
> 
> 1.  Does Mojo come with the chords to hook up to iPhone?


 
  
 No, you will would need to buy a CCK cable, or 3rd-party equivalent (as per thread title, please read the* 'Connecting Mojo to i-Devices'* links in *Post #3*)
  


peter hyatt said:


> 2.  Does Mojo come with the chord to hook up to Macbook Pro?


 
  
  
 Mojo comes with a micro-USB to USB cable in the box, so you can connect it to a mac or PC with a USB port.


----------



## Carl6868

peter hyatt said:


> I am working my way through 800+ pages here, so please excuse any repetitive questions.
> 
> 1.  Does Mojo come with the chords to hook up to iPhone?
> 2.  Does Mojo come with the chord to hook up to Macbook Pro?
> ...


 
  
 It comes only with a very short USB cable which you could use to connect to the MacBook but would probably be better getting a longer one, to connect the iPhone you will need a Apple CCK and then use the short USB cable with it.
  
 Not heard the T1.2 sorry
  
 Edit: Too slow, beaten to it by Mython


----------



## bavinck

peter hyatt said:


> I am working my way through 800+ pages here, so please excuse any repetitive questions.
> 
> 1.  Does Mojo come with the chords to hook up to iPhone?
> 2.  Does Mojo come with the chord to hook up to Macbook Pro?
> ...


 
 3. I have the t5p2, but have not heard the t1. People have told me the t5p2 and t1 have similarities. I think the t5p2 sounds very nice through the mojo. In fact, I don't think I have read anyone complain about any headphone through the mojo....


----------



## florence

apple micro usb lightning connector > micro usb to mini usb > Mojo

Does Mojo work?

I just want to get rid of Apple CCK.


----------



## Carl6868

florence said:


> apple micro usb lightning connector > micro usb to micro usb > Mojo
> 
> Does Mojo work?
> 
> I just want to get rid of Apple CCK.


 
  
 Wouldn't think so as that's only an adaptor not a CCK !


----------



## ChordElectronics

florence said:


> apple micro usb lightning connector > micro usb to micro usb > Mojo
> 
> Does Mojo work?
> 
> I just want to get rid of Apple CCK.


 

 Hello Florence,
  
 Unfortunately this cable combination will not work with Mojo.
  
 Edd.


----------



## Blasyrkh

about the t1.2, never heard it, but i'll had my two cents about an ipothetical volume issue, considering the specs
  
  
 600ohm is very high impedance.
 I tried the HD800, and i must say they are driven quite nicely with plenty of volume even with low volume recordings (-16db of peak in Jriver dynamic range).
 t1.2 doubles the hd800 impedance with the same sensivity, maybeif you want to listen at very high volume level with low volume recordings you would not reach a good sound pressure level.
  
 but if you can't with the Mojo, i think you'll not be able with any other portable device of this kind


----------



## eddyheadphone

Hi, has anyone tried to compare it with ak120ii. I am dying to know.


----------



## RMac

An overwhelmingly amount of people are using this for their phones, but seeing as this one can take on the desktop DAC market, I wonder why I haven't seen nearly as much PC users in thread.  
  
 That being said, if we simply want to use this as USB DAC/amp for PC, can we get by with using just one cable and sort of have it in a permanent charging state?  Of course, occasionally draining the battery because keeping it at full charge is bad for the battery.  I am confused by the two USB ports to be honest, but I'm probably overthinking it!  The only "portability" I'm concerned about is putting it in my pocket and taking it to work to also plug into a work PC, lol.  Again, I know it's marketed as a portable amp to be used with phones/DAPs but I'm just surprised at how very little PC users there are.  Makes me wonder if I'm making the wrong choice considering this for PC setup and if I should go for the ifi iDSD instead, lol.


----------



## Carl6868

rmac said:


> An overwhelmingly amount of people are using this for their phones, but seeing as this one can take on the desktop DAC market, I wonder why I haven't seen nearly as much PC users in thread.
> 
> That being said, if we simply want to use this as USB DAC/amp for PC, can we get by with using just one cable and sort of have it in a permanent charging state?  Of course, occasionally draining the battery because keeping it at full charge is bad for the battery.  I am confused by the two USB ports to be honest, but I'm probably overthinking it!  The only "portability" I'm concerned about is putting it in my pocket and taking it to work to also plug into a work PC, lol.  Again, I know it's marketed as a portable amp to be used with phones/DAPs but I'm just surprised at how very little PC users there are.  Makes me wonder if I'm making the wrong choice considering this for PC setup and if I should go for the ifi iDSD instead, lol.




All you need to know is in the third post, but one input is charge only and the other is signal only so you would need to use two cables if you want to charge the mojo while listening to it.


----------



## tuna47

I have the iPhone iPad and plug and play with camera adapter 
I use tidal with hifiman edition x head phones


----------



## RMac

carl6868 said:


> All you need to know is in the third post, but one input is charge only and the other is signal only so you would need to use two cables if you want to charge the mojo while listening to it.


 

 Knowing that you can charge the Mojo while listening to it only tells half the story.  I guess what I'm *truly* getting at is, can one USB cable alone give power to the device?   I wouldn't care for keeping it charged.   I think that's a relevant question to answer for the FAQ.


----------



## Mython

rmac said:


> carl6868 said:
> 
> 
> > All you need to know is in the third post, but one input is charge only and the other is signal only so you would need to use two cables if you want to charge the mojo while listening to it.
> ...


 
  
 Do you mean _simultaneously?_
  
 Obviously, you are aware that the charging socket does not transfer data.
  
 Are you proposing to send power to Mojo via Mojos *data* socket, whilst it is playing music?
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> bavinck said:
> 
> 
> > wakka992 said:
> ...


----------



## RMac

mython said:


> Do you mean _simultaneously?_
> 
> Obviously, you are aware that the charging socket does not transfer data.
> 
> Are you proposing to send power to Mojo via Mojos *data* socket, whilst it is playing music?


 
  
 I'm not looking to charge the device, merely have it powered on, but I am sensing that it is either gonna need to be charging or not charging, no in between.
  
 I'm looking to only use one USB cable for that.  (I have limited USB slots and I already have a USB hub for expansion and only have one remaining USB port left).
  
 SO, I think what I'll need to do is run an optical cable to my mobo into the Mojo (heh) to meet my target of only using one USB cable.
  
 Again, I don't think this is entirely too clear from the third post (which I did read!) but I think it'd make a great addition to the FAQ!


----------



## Carl6868

rmac said:


> Knowing that you can charge the Mojo while listening to it only tells half the story.  I guess what I'm *truly* getting at is, can one USB cable alone give power to the device?   I wouldn't care for keeping it charged.   I think that's a relevant question to answer for the FAQ.




Don't really understand what you are asking as my post quite clearly says one socket is power only and the other is signal only ?

Edit:: after reading your post above how long are you using it for during each listening session ?


----------



## x RELIC x

rmac said:


> I'm not looking to charge the device, merely have it powered on, but I am sensing that it is either gonna need to be charging or not charging, no in between.
> 
> I'm looking to only use one USB cable for that.  (I have limited USB slots and I already have a USB hub for expansion and only have one remaining USB port left).
> 
> ...




This will work and you get the benefit of isolation from any computer RF noise by using the optical connection.


----------



## Mython

rmac said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean _simultaneously?_
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - oh, _now_ you mention you want to use an optical cable.
  
 Well, yeah... erm... why would that need to go in the FAQ?  No offence, but it seems rather obvious that if you leave a USB port feeding power into Mojos charge port, it will take current as and when it needs it, and that it will function with whatever digital input you happen to prefer...
  
  
 However, if you take a quick look in the *'Battery & Charging'* section of Post #3, you can find this:
  


rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Carl6868

Next question "why is my mojo switching off while it's connected to the USB socket on my PC/Mac"


----------



## harpo1

carl6868 said:


> Next question "why is my mojo switching off while it's connected to the USB socket on my PC/Mac"


 
 Are you charging at the same time?  If so what charge percentage is your battery at when you connect it?


----------



## Carl6868

harpo1 said:


> Are you charging at the same time?  If so what charge percentage is your battery at when you connect it?




 It wasn't a question, more a prediction


----------



## harpo1

carl6868 said:


> It wasn't a question, more a prediction


 
 I'm a dumbass.  Now I get it.


----------



## Mython

harpo1 said:


> I'm a dumbass.  Now I get it.


 
  
  
 It's OK, that's in the FAQ


----------



## NaiveSound

I would sure love a hard case..... Or soft.... Anything, just dropped mojo and dx80 for first time... No external wounds, I hope no internal bleeding either... My hesrt will break


----------



## Carl6868

naivesound said:


> I would sure love a hard case..... Or soft.... Anything, just dropped mojo and dx80 for first time... No external wounds, I hope no internal bleeding either... My hesrt will break




Yeah I treat mine with kid gloves, would be nice to have some protection.


----------



## U2nite

corius said:


> Hi, I've just bought a Mojo which I'm running with an iPhone 6S and the ONKYO HF Player. I've gone the AK100, AK100II, AK120II, ZX1, ZX2 route, and this sounds, to my ears at least, far superior to all of them
> 
> Is there any particular advantage to turn up-sampling ON or OFF in HF Player? For example would up-sampling reduce the Moho battery life? In general what advantages would up-sampling from, say 44.1 kHz, have?
> 
> Thanks for any advice


 
  
 Rob Watts , the designer of Chord Dacs like the Mojo recommends turning OFF the upsampling in the input to the Mojo.


----------



## Anwer

Is there any recommended toslink to 3.5 mm spdif cable? Since i have a 3.5 spdif port on my laptop, better make use of it


----------



## uzi2

rmac said:


> I'm not looking to charge the device, merely have it powered on, but I am sensing that it is either gonna need to be charging or not charging, no in between.
> 
> I'm looking to only use one USB cable for that.  (I have limited USB slots and I already have a USB hub for expansion and only have one remaining USB port left).
> 
> ...


 

Something like this would work, but optical may well be a better route.


----------



## aftercrasher

I have been using my Mojo as a desktop DAC since I got it until I recently strapped it to my DAP. It was then I noticed it emitted a horrible squealing noise when I turn it on. When I say squealing noise, its the kind where you can hear it if you put the unit to your ear. Like a discharging noise from the batteries.
  
 I dont think that's normal.. is it?
  
 I tried plugging it to Optical & Coaxial input put all of them has the noise. Only when I plug into my PC via USB will it go quiet.


----------



## John Culter

aftercrasher said:


> I have been using my Mojo as a desktop DAC since I got it until I recently strapped it to my DAP. It was then I noticed it emitted a horrible squealing noise when I turn it on. When I say squealing noise, its the kind where you can hear it if you put the unit to your ear. Like a discharging noise from the batteries.
> 
> I dont think that's normal.. is it?
> 
> I tried plugging it to Optical & Coaxial input put all of them has the noise. Only when I plug into my PC via USB will it go quiet.


 

 Noticed the same squealing noise (quite loud) few times already. Not sure what was the reason. Can't repeat the process to hear that sound again.


----------



## aftercrasher

john culter said:


> Noticed the same squealing noise (quite loud) few times already. Not sure what was the reason. Can't repeat the process to hear that sound again.


 
 Problem with mine is, it is constant. From the time you turn on the unit, you will hear it.


----------



## headmanPL

rmac said:


> An overwhelmingly amount of people are using this for their phones, but seeing as this one can take on the desktop DAC market, I wonder why I haven't seen nearly as much PC users in thread.
> 
> That being said, if we simply want to use this as USB DAC/amp for PC, can we get by with using just one cable and sort of have it in a permanent charging state?  Of course, occasionally draining the battery because keeping it at full charge is bad for the battery.  I am confused by the two USB ports to be honest, but I'm probably overthinking it!  The only "portability" I'm concerned about is putting it in my pocket and taking it to work to also plug into a work PC, lol.  Again, I know it's marketed as a portable amp to be used with phones/DAPs but I'm just surprised at how very little PC users there are.  Makes me wonder if I'm making the wrong choice considering this for PC setup and if I should go for the ifi iDSD instead, lol.


 

 On the contrary. I use Mojo in both your scenarios. Many times during the week the Mojo will be hooked up to my PC.
 Particularly last week, plenty of Champions League, Premier League Football on a hi-def stream.
 Football sounds amazing via the Mojo!
 Tomorrow I'll be at an exhibition and will have a rolling video presentation hooked up to some loudspeakers. I'll be driving the audio through the Mojo for maximum quality (sad, I know)


----------



## Light - Man

aftercrasher said:


> I have been using my Mojo as a desktop DAC since I got it until I recently strapped it to my DAP. It was then I noticed it emitted a horrible squealing noise when I turn it on. When I say squealing noise, its the kind where you can hear it if you put the unit to your ear. Like a discharging noise from the batteries.
> 
> I dont think that's *normal.*. is it?
> 
> I tried plugging it to Optical & Coaxial input put all of them has the noise. Only when I plug into my PC via USB will it go quiet.


 
 I think there could be something weird lurking in some of these Mojo's


----------



## wongzuohan

light - man said:


> I think there could be something weird lurking in some of these Mojo's


 

 It could be over heating (at least that's what I think) I recently went on and put my mojo on an 8 hour marathon playing and simultaneously charging it and it sort of emitted a sizzling noise. My theory is that the glue inside holding the components together is boiling or something but I could be entirely wrong but that's the most plausible cause I've concluded. Try running it in an air conditioned room (I'm in Singapore so the weather is made for frying eggs) But if you're in a country where you piss icicles then you can kindly disregard this


----------



## Light - Man

wongzuohan said:


> It could be over heating (at least that's what I think) I recently went on and put my mojo on an 8 hour marathon playing and simultaneously charging it and it sort of emitted a sizzling noise. My theory is that the glue inside holding the components together is boiling or something but I could be entirely wrong but that's the most plausible cause I've concluded. Try running it in an air conditioned room (I'm in Singapore so the weather is made for frying eggs) But if you're in a country where you piss icicles then you can kindly disregard this


 
  
 I am in agreement with you Sir, weird things also happened to mine in the early days with heat issues and not charging properly, etc.
  
 Mine will be back to meet its maker tomorrow but overall it is a decent product but maybe does not live up to all the hype for some people!


----------



## betula

wongzuohan said:


> It could be over heating (at least that's what I think) I recently went on and put my mojo on an 8 hour marathon playing and simultaneously charging it and it sort of emitted a sizzling noise. My theory is that the glue inside holding the components together is boiling or something but I could be entirely wrong but that's the most plausible cause I've concluded. Try running it in an air conditioned room (I'm in Singapore so the weather is made for frying eggs) But if you're in a country where you piss icicles then you can kindly disregard this


 

 A couple of times when I used Mojo playing and simultaneously charging from low battery, I overheated the device and the security circuit had shut the device off. (I don't have this problem anymore  since I keep Mojo nonstop plugged in. [And this can happen only if you play and charge from low battery.])
 I never heard any sizzling noise from Mojo. And it did get hot often for prolonged listening times. (It does have a hot electric smell though, if you smell its holes closely, but nothing abnormal. I kinda like that light smell. But no noise at all.)


----------



## masterpfa

blasyrkh said:


> yes i am figuring this out alone because i got no answer,
> and I got "frustrated" because i only had 7 days to send it back to the seller, so i was in a hurry.
> 
> if you ask me, i think the massive pops/cracklings issue is definately of the phone.
> ...


 
 Just my 2 pennies worth

 When it comes to Android and support, Good luck

 Google provided an OS which through the AOSP is available to anyone and open to modification and customisation.
 As a result it is hard to find any 2 devices from different manufacturers that will work in the same way
 Samsung, HTC, OnePlus, Huawei, Joe Blogs, ANOther Phone manufacturer etc. can choose how they implement the USB audio out along with other aspects of their phones

 If they follow the guidelines set by Android usually very few problems arise that cannot be solved by app developers hence most developers will use the Nexus devices initially.
 Neither the dev or Chord can be held responsible for issues if the phone manufacturer chooses not to follow the guidlines.

 But I do hope your issues are resolved soon. If using UAPP the developer is great at offering support


----------



## ksb643

anwer said:


> Is there any recommended toslink to 3.5 mm spdif cable? Since i have a 3.5 spdif port on my laptop, better make use of it


 
 http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=1556
  
 Even works fine with 24/192.


----------



## sheldaze

Using Mojo as a DAC for line-level output - there should be no problems feeding into two external amplifiers, correct?
 After the last show, I was trying to think how to make my station really tiny. This would do it!


----------



## masterpfa

That should work


----------



## bocosb

sheldaze said:


> Using Mojo as a DAC for line-level output - there should be no problems feeding into two external amplifiers, correct?
> After the last show, I was trying to think how to make my station really tiny. This would do it!


 
 That is my plan also.. to feed my speaker amp and the bottlehead crack. You want to replace the Gugnir&Yggdrasil from your signature with the Mojo?


----------



## Vidal

I posted a DIY thread which shows how to make a direct connection cable for DACs to iPhone. Here's a picture of a Mojo working with one of the cables I made.


----------



## pytter

vidal said:


> I posted a DIY thread which shows how to make a direct connection cable for DACs to iPhone. Here's a picture of a Mojo working with one of the cables I made.





> Nice work!


----------



## Currawong

corius said:


> Hi, I've just bought a Mojo which I'm running with an iPhone 6S and the ONKYO HF Player. I've gone the AK100, AK100II, AK120II, ZX1, ZX2 route, and this sounds, to my ears at least, far superior to all of them


 
  


eddyheadphone said:


> Hi, has anyone tried to compare it with ak120ii. I am dying to know.


 
  
 Someone answered your question already. See the post I quoted above. Maybe you should PM them to ask them for more info or maybe they'll post again here to expand on their impressions. You can always search a thread (in the regular PC version of the site, there is a link at the top of the page of every thread).
  


rkt31 said:


> so mojo is better than schiit bifrost and gungnir . what about yggy ? has anybody tried feeding a headphone amp by mojo and yggy ? I believe mojo should beat yggy at 1/6th price .


 
  
 If I leave my Yggy switched on, it easily beats the Mojo and Hugo significantly -- that is, with good recordings the difference in detail retrieval is _very_ audible.  If I add a good transport, another level of resolution is added again, but we're getting up to 5x the price of the Mojo.
  
 Also, I can't put an Yggy in my pocket and I can enjoy the Mojo anywhere. 
  


sheldaze said:


> Using Mojo as a DAC for line-level output - there should be no problems feeding into two external amplifiers, correct?
> After the last show, I was trying to think how to make my station really tiny. This would do it!


 
  
 Something like this maybe?


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Hi, I've checked in FAQ with no joy, and I can't acess the  links on the first page as they just take me back to the  top of the first page so ...
  
 What is the life expectancy of the battery?
  
 How is the battery replaced, exactly please and, by whom?
  
 Where will we get these replacements?
  
 How much will it cost?
  
 I hope it wont be as difficult as getting answers from Fiio, to these questions


----------



## xtr4

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Hi, I've checked in FAQ with no joy, and I can't acess the  links on the first page as they just take me back to the  top of the first page so ...
> 
> What is the life expectancy of the battery?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Life expectancy is approximated to 10 years.
  
 It is easily replaceable (plug and play, someone has voided his warranty to open up the Mojo to show the internals) but should be sent back to the dealer or Chord to ensure that it's done properly.
  
 Most definitely from Chord themselves since it's a specially design battery for the purposes of the Mojo.
  
 No cost value as yet because:
 1) the product is fairly new
 2) any issues with product thus far, whether charging or battery or loose connector or stiff balls have been either swiftly repaired or replaced by the dealer with minimal questions asked
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Reignfire

vgoghs earfrmsc said:


> Hi, I've checked in FAQ with no joy, and I can't acess the  links on the first page as they just take me back to the  top of the first page so ...
> 
> What is the life expectancy of the battery?
> 
> ...




Battery life : at least 9.5-10 hours (YMMV) per full charge
Battery life expectancy: projected to last up to 10 years but actual performance may vary
Battery will be replaced by no other than Chord, just send it to the retailer where you bought your Mojo and they will be the one to facilitate the shipping and warranty claim
If **** happens and you busted your Mojo's battery by heaven knows how, only Chord (or an accredited service center) can probably provide you a price quotation after they received and checked the unit(you never know if the damage is isolated with the battery only)


----------



## 3ggerhappy

currawong said:


> Someone answered your question already. See the post I quoted above. Maybe you should PM them to ask them for more info or maybe they'll post again here to expand on their impressions. You can always search a thread (in the regular PC version of the site, there is a link at the top of the page of every thread).
> 
> 
> If I leave my Yggy switched on, it easily beats the Mojo and Hugo significantly -- that is, with good recordings the difference in detail retrieval is _very_ audible.  If I add a good transport, another level of resolution is added again, but we're getting up to 5x the price of the Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 Can I ask what is the cable from the mojo to the Vali, its micro to ???, also can the Vali power the HD800S?, as I am looking for an affordable amp for my 800S. Thanks.


----------



## Currawong

3ggerhappy said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask what is the cable from the mojo to the Vali, its micro to ???, also can the Vali power the HD800S?, as I am looking for an affordable amp for my 800S. Thanks.


 
  
 You can't see the cable from the Mojo to the Vali 2 -- it is just a 3.5mm to RCA cable. The green cable is an ALO USB cable going to a computer. When I was using that rig, I still had an AK100 strapped to the Mojo. 
  
 For a budget amp, the Vali 2 does very well with the HD800s so it will be fine with the S.


----------



## lurk

xtr4 said:


> Life expectancy is approximated to 10 years.
> 
> It is easily replaceable (plug and play, someone has voided his warranty to open up the Mojo to show the internals) but should be sent back to the dealer or Chord to ensure that it's done properly.
> 
> ...




What battery is the mojo using? Since u hv seen the internals. Thanks


----------



## HanyTheo

06s2k07si said:


> Hey guys... Just looking for a comparison... Anyone heard the Hifiman HM-901s vs the Mojo?


 
 as a DAC, Mojo is a little smoother in texture and tad cleaner n drier in the delivery with leaner more treble tilted tone[quite sibilant prone], hifiman is more dynamic, better centre focus, impactful, richer n warmer in tonality. both r good in their own respect, i much prefer the more powerful n thicker tone of the 901S.


----------



## sabloke

Dignis Mojo black case ready this Friday at $40 plus postage. Red and brown later for $52 plus postage. As quoted by Jeongjae earlier today. Going for a black one


----------



## sabloke

Sorry, it is $42 for black starting Friday, red and brown next week for $53 and $57 for red and brown respectively. Add postage.


----------



## Blasyrkh

masterpfa said:


> Just my 2 pennies worth
> 
> When it comes to Android and support, Good luck
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 sadlythat's the problem, compatibility is not 100%, and it seems huawei has problems with asynch Dacs as i found out from tests.
  
 the UAPP developer doesn't know why huawei may have problems, but it's sure i have to change my phone.
  
 about the cracklings with other phones, i wasn't able to help him find out because S6 and Note3 aren't mine and i can't make extensive tests...but for those symptoms, it seems
 it's an interference problem....but actually it is very subtle in certain conditions, and i can go ahead
  
 considering that mojo is working fine with PC, it is most probably something due to phones or maybe cables
  
 very happy about Chord and UAPP assistance


----------



## x RELIC x

lurk said:


> What battery is the mojo using? Since u hv seen the internals. Thanks




Chord has said they had a battery made specifically for the Mojo using new battery tech. It's a new Lithium Polymer battery that they apparently needed to wait for to start producing Mojos.


----------



## rkt31

my comments regarding mojo vs yggy were in reference to rob's comment that mojo should be compared with a $50k DACs. my query was a bit specific that anybody compared yggy vs mojo ( not even Hugo) both feeding to a same amp and not the mojo direct. main USP of mojo ( like Hugo and other chord DACs) is the accurate representation of transients ( transparency and detail will follow automatically) . may be the detail retrieval of yggy is mainly the slight edge in the treble region.


----------



## analogmusic

Anyone been able to compare Hugo to Mojo?
  
 I mean I am thinking of selling my Hugo and getting 2 Mojo's instead, is that a good idea?


----------



## music4mhell

analogmusic said:


> Anyone been able to compare Hugo to Mojo?
> 
> I mean I am thinking of selling my Hugo and getting 2 Mojo's instead, is that a good idea?


 
 +1
 I think you can get 3.5 Mojos with the price of Hugo.


----------



## headwhacker

analogmusic said:


> Anyone been able to compare Hugo to Mojo?
> 
> I mean I am thinking of selling my Hugo and getting 2 Mojo's instead, is that a good idea?


 
  
 level matched (by voltage) and blind listening test, I can't discern any difference using HD800 or T51P. However, battery life is longer on Hugo and Mojo runs hotter. Output options also make Hugo more versatile. All that difference at 3x the price.


----------



## analogmusic

I thought I would post a review of a well known mobile phone vs Chord Hugo
  
 So I listened to some songs on my phone, and honestly it is a pretty good listen nowadays, it sounds smooth, engaging and rhythmic - until you listen to the Hugo or other Chord DAC
  
 Back to the phone music ability, it has received pretty good reviews in the press, and some people have commented on it on these forums
  
 However on this album "the Piano guys LIVE", the song with or without U (originally by U2), on the Hugo the Piano keys are crystal clear
  
 I can hear each Piano note clearly, and the start and ending of the notes. It sounds very realistic to me. it is engaging to listen to.
  
 On the phone everything sounds nice and smooth, but the start and end of the Piano notes just isn't as clear at the Hugo. I just could not hear it as clear, and the impact of the Piano notes is blurred, and not in a small way. The Piano sounds like it has lost energy and and Pianist also is not as interested in the performance.
  
 and after hearing how Hugo deals with this song, going back to phone is kind of a major step down in enjoyment.
  
 That (for me) is all there is to this, Rob Watts absolutely nailed it when he said digital audio's biggest problem is the timing of transients.
  
 on the Ed Sheeran song "Nina" same outcome, the opening Piano on the Hugo has real impact, on the phone, blurred, just not as interesting to listen
  
 The Snare drum on the Hugo has real impact, you can almost feel the stick hitting the drum, on the phone the energy is down a few notches, and it doesn't sound like the same drummer, the energy isn't the same. 
  
 Listening to these 2 songs on the Hugo is very thrilling and engaging. like a live performance, on the phone, nice, but not as interesting, doesn't seem like the same performance, even though it is the same recording !
  
 I am sure I could replace the phone with any non chord Dac and have the same outcome repeated over and over again. A bit like eating soggy fries with no salt when you can have a 5 star chef prepared meal (the Hugo)
  
 Hope this helps. For me, Live performances have always been thrilling to listen to, and recordings always much less energy, and I was very annoyed with this, until I discovered Rob Watts technology
  
 On the song 2 AM breathe by Anna Nalick (remember from Grey's anatomy?) on the Hugo the Piano and Drums have energy, on the phone - yes you guessed it, all the musicians are playing as if they half asleep.
  
 I posted this because I feel too many people here focus on the sound, rather than the musical engagement aspect of the Hugo and Mojo.


----------



## Dionysus

Those Instagram images of the Dignis cases are really nice, I'll buy one. Is there any news on the Chord ones?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

sabloke said:


> Dignis Mojo black case ready this Friday at $40 plus postage. Red and brown later for $52 plus postage. As quoted by Jeongjae earlier today. Going for a black one


 

 Link?
  
 The blog shows it but the site doesn't


----------



## Currawong

rkt31 said:


> my comments regarding mojo vs yggy were in reference to rob's comment that mojo should be compared with a $50k DACs. my query was a bit specific that anybody compared yggy vs mojo ( not even Hugo) both feeding to a same amp and not the mojo direct. main USP of mojo ( like Hugo and other chord DACs) is the accurate representation of transients ( transparency and detail will follow automatically) . may be the detail retrieval of yggy is mainly the slight edge in the treble region.


 
  
 My comparison was with both feeding an ALO Audio Studio Six, level matched. The detail retrieval with the Yggy (when warm) is better from the bass all the way through to the treble. Nothing to do with tonality at all. 
  
 The Yggy doesn't really count as a "up to $50k" DAC comparison as it is neither manufactured nor marketed as a high-end 2-channel DAC. Then again, neither is the Mojo. Both are pretty much "Let's cut the usual crap and just make an objectively and subjectively great bargain of a product as many people as possible can enjoy."


----------



## GreenBow

sabloke said:


> Dignis Mojo black case ready this Friday at $40 plus postage. Red and brown later for $52 plus postage. As quoted by Jeongjae earlier today. Going for a black one


 
  
 Thank you for the heads up. Seems a good idea to protect our beloved Mojo. I am thinking of waiting until the SD-card player is out. Then acquiring a case to encompass the SD-player+Mojo together. Otherwise the Mojo sits safely on my desk, with its lights smiling at me.


----------



## rkt31

thanks @Currawong for the response. actually somewhere I read that mojo was compared with much more expensive DACs like msb and dcs debussy and similarly yggy was also compared with msb. while mojo was close or at par with msb but yggy was found lacking against msb. I agree that the reviews are subjective and depends much on the personal inclinations but my point is that as far as I know mojo is much more superior in tech as compared to yggy in tech, it should sound better overall IMHO. much of the yggy preference may be due to its cost and shiit label . I may be wrong . I would like to listen from others too about yggy vs mojo.


----------



## Ike1985

I should have my Samsung S7 Edge soon, I've been a life long apple user; iphone3, iphone4, iphone5.  I'm looking for a micro-B to micro-B cable to connect the S7 Edge to the Mojo, I'm hoping the edge will have less EMI/RF interference than my iphone which gets 1 bar in my office and kicks up the RF to establish a signal making a ton of interference. 

Currently I'm looking at the audio-technical AT-EUS1000otg cable.  If anyone has any better recommendations let me know. I'm assuming that all of these cables will work with the S7 edge as anything about android 5.0 seems to work and the edge will be running Marshmallow 6.0 so it should be no problem.

Does the audiotechnica cable prevent RF/EMI? Bummed to find out QED doesn't make a micro-b to micro-b, their RF/EMI solutions look legit.


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys,
 I have a Mojo coming from custom-cable! Can't wait to listen to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I wanted to know if any of you used some USB galvanic isolator with the Mojo, since the little one doesn't implement one like his bigger siblings (Hugo TT, Dave, etc.). If yes, what are you using?
  
 Looking on the net I came across this Audiphonics one:
 "http://www.audiophonics.fr/en/hi-fi-power-supply/audiophonics-isolator-usb-linear-power-supply-p-7127.html"
 Do you think if used with the mojo I'll still be able to use all the decoding capability of the Mojo? I believe I read somewhere that if the USB capability of the Galvanic Filter was not enough you could lose some of the higher frequency decoding option... Not really sure about this though. Hope you can help me clarify.
  
 Edit: looking ate the specs it says that the Audiophonics USB isolator is USB2.0 compatible but limits the connction up to 12Mbits/s. 
 I don't think that would be enough for the Mojo...


----------



## headmanPL

analogmusic said:


> I thought I would post a review of a well known mobile phone vs Chord Hugo
> 
> So I listened to some songs on my phone, and honestly it is a pretty good listen nowadays, it sounds smooth, engaging and rhythmic - until you listen to the Hugo or other Chord DAC
> 
> ...


 

 Totally agree "I posted this because I feel too many people here focus on the sound, rather than the musical engagement aspect of the Hugo and Mojo. "
 The sound is very important. Real instruments have a very distinctive sound. We want these realistically reproduced.
 However, accurate reproduction is useless if the musicality gets lost.
 CD's criticism day one has been that it sounded digitised (false)
 Playing back accurate ripped FLACs from CD through Mojo shows that musicality was always there, its just that it took Chord to reveal it.
 I personally love how Mojo has reinvigorated my music collection (1300 CD's, all ripped), all without having to re-purchase it (I replaced many LP's and Cassettes with CD).
 When I look at that cost avoidance, £400 for Mojo has been the best Hi-Fi upgrade I've ever experienced.


----------



## Deftone

sabloke said:


> Dignis Mojo black case ready this Friday at $40 plus postage. Red and brown later for $52 plus postage. As quoted by Jeongjae earlier today. Going for a black one


 
 thanks for the info ill have to grab one soon.


----------



## Deftone

my mojo will be here tomorow before 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 do i need to do the initial 10 hour charge or did that only apply to first few batches? im not patient like some of you i will need to listen right away.


----------



## tuna47

I listened out of the box with it being power charged l don't see any harm


----------



## GreenBow

deftone said:


> my mojo will be here tomorow before 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't know if it's a case of conditioing the battery, for the first ten hours, or until the charging light goes out.
  
 However I plugge mine in and started the long wait. Then I could not wait and started listening. Then I put it on charge overnight. Job done. I get a complete eight hours when running on battery.


----------



## salla45

analogmusic said:


> I thought I would post a review of a well known mobile phone vs Chord Hugo
> 
> So I listened to some songs on my phone, and honestly it is a pretty good listen nowadays, it sounds smooth, engaging and rhythmic - until you listen to the Hugo or other Chord DAC
> 
> ...


 
 100% agree. I've been expounding on these aspects of the Mojo for some time. 
  
 So many times I've been completely engaged and mesmerized with the performance when listening to mojo. It's as if we have a direct line to the moment the recording was made and we can experience the raw emotion, the connection between musicians, the electricity. I have NEVER experienced this before. Like you say, the live recordings seem to emphasise this more than anything. Amazing stuff. And it's not about specifics of sound quality. If one tries to latch on to these aspects from an analytical, dry, scientific perspective, the magic is gone.


----------



## Takeanidea

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a Mojo coming from custom-cable! Can't wait to listen to it
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have had one since it was launched. It doesn't need one of those things. Just switch on your music and relax. Buy yourself a nice bottle or 30 of something to listen to your music with. That would be a much better upgrade


----------



## Layman1

salla45 said:


> If one tries to latch on to these aspects from an analytical, dry, scientific perspective, the magic is gone.


 
 Agree 100%.  Mind you, my mother told me the same thing about the Tooth Fairy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just joking lol. For me, this described effect is one of the main things making me want to try the Mojo.
 For those who have it, have any of you tried listening to either of the following live albums on it, and if so, did you notice the effects described above?
 Simon and Garfunkel: The concert in Central Park (the original one, back in 1981 or something like that)
 Neil Young: Unplugged.
 When referring to live concerts, I wonder if these kinds of albums would reap the full benefits?
 Thanks in advance


----------



## xtr4

I've only thus far have heard the following "live" :
Adele @ Royal Albert Hall
Utada Hikaru @ Wild Life Concert
Eric Clapton Unplugged

And they sound amazing. The sense of realism from the music, the emotion, the music is just overwhelmingly enjoyable. Mojo just keeps me surprising me whenever an old track is played that I've not listened to recently, it's able to extract and present details that weren't noticed or discerned previously. But it does it so naturally. Then when I listen to the same track on a different DAC, I take notice of the nuances but they aren't presented as naturally or more veiled and less distinct.


----------



## wakka992

takeanidea said:


> I have had one since it was launched. It doesn't need one of those things. Just switch on your music and relax. Buy yourself a nice bottle or 30 of something to listen to your music with. That would be a much better upgrade


 
 I'd using the mojo as a stationary DAC, so I'd like to keep it connected with an USB signal as clean as possible.


----------



## Deftone

greenbow said:


> I don't know if it's a case of conditioing the battery, for the first ten hours, or until the charging light goes out.
> 
> However I plugge mine in and started the long wait. Then I could not wait and started listening. Then I put it on charge overnight. Job done. I get a complete eight hours when running on battery.




Damn I'll have to wait it out


----------



## deuter

Its a little frustrating with the double USB cable to my Sony ZX1, its getting very sensitive to casual movement.

I was eagerly waiting for the the SD card module in Mojo, can the Chord Team please advise how far away we are with releasing it ?


----------



## sabloke

hawaiibadboy said:


> sabloke said:
> 
> 
> > Dignis Mojo black case ready this Friday at $40 plus postage. Red and brown later for $52 plus postage. As quoted by Jeongjae earlier today. Going for a black one
> ...




Don't have a link. I got the info by email from Dignis. Same thing with DP-X1 case, it wasn't on their website when purchased one. Breathtaking quality and superb attention to detail.


----------



## mediabox

Storage Case
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1193350812811068504_1569715448
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1195363820210947738_1569715448


----------



## Layman1

xtr4 said:


> I've only thus far have heard the following "live" :
> Adele @ Royal Albert Hall
> Utada Hikaru @ Wild Life Concert
> Eric Clapton Unplugged
> ...


 

 Ooo, I forgot to ask about Eric Clapton Unplugged, I love that one!
 May I ask what version/format you listen to for that album? I do own the CD but had, ahem, acquired a couple of FLAC versions online too, for convenience and in pursuit of better sound quality.
 Just wondering if there's any concensus on a 'best version' of this great album?


----------



## Ike1985

I don't know what most of you are using with Android phones, but as I said earlier; it was between the Audotechnica ($62 and several weeks of waiting (international shipping) on Amazon) or $10 for the Meenova mobility micro-b to micro-b otg, I had credit on Amazon so it only ended up costing me $6 and I'll get it Friday.  i went ahead and ordered the Meenova since my S7 edge will be here tomorrow and I don't want to have to wait 3 weeks to be able to listen to it.  Still I wonder how much of a sound upgrade it would have been going with the $62 cable vs the $10 cable, I'm guessing miniscule to non-existent given it's digital transmission not analog however I wonder if the Audiotechnica would have handled RF/EMI better.


----------



## betula

Recurring topic, but reading recent comments I felt like to add this.
 Mojo is fantastic with anything.
 BUT
 there are differences between sources. Can't explain why.

 Mojo fed by DX80 coaxial was very clean for me, but highs were piercing and fatiguing after 20-30 mins.
 (DX 80 on its own wasn't fatiguing and was great as a DAP, but with Mojo not the best pairing. Mojo is more lifelike and big upgrade over DX80 hp out. However DX80 hp out is big upgrade over Fiio X3ii's hp out.)

 Moto G (Android) and computer (YouTube HD) with generic usb cable is about the same level.
 Softer sound, more bass quantity, but not better quality than DX80 with coaxial. DX80 is more detailed but piercing, fatiguing. Computer, android is smoother, more easy-listening sound. Maybe grainier, less detailed, but still very enjoyable. Weightier, more fun overall.

 Using Foobar with ASIO or WASAPI lifts the USB listening experience to another level. Much better than Android or straight out from computer. Cleaner sound, more detail, everything is more pronounced, huge quality upgrade, and still not fatiguing. With FLAC or DSD, or simply with good quality 320 recording it is awesome. Beats any Android (UAPP) or straight outta computer experience. Gives you the "in the studio" feeling instead of "listening to something" feeling.
  
 A quality usb cable can even improve this feeling. (In my case this is Cinnamon) it gives 10% more to clarity and balance.
  Just felt like to share.


----------



## NaiveSound

betula said:


> Recurring topic, but reading recent comments I felt like to add this.
> 
> Mojo is fantastic with anything.
> 
> ...




I also am looking for a better way or a better alternative than dx80 to mojo, I find mojo much better than dx80, but idk what to pair it with, note 5 sounds better but I don't want to use it with mojo, I need a separate rig. Yet no to exceed dx80 resell value


----------



## Deftone

deuter said:


> Its a little frustrating with the double USB cable to my Sony ZX1, its getting very sensitive to casual movement.
> 
> I was eagerly waiting for the the SD card module in Mojo, can the Chord Team please advise how far away we are with releasing it ?


 
 6-8 months away buddy


----------



## betula

naivesound said:


> I also am looking for a better way or a better alternative than dx80 to mojo, I find mojo much better than dx80, but idk what to pair it with, note 5 sounds better but I don't want to use it with mojo, I need a separate rig. Yet no to exceed dx80 resell value


 

 Honestly I am not sure, if you can get better sq pairing Mojo with any portable unit than using it with ASIO or WASAPI from computer.
 There might be, but I haven't come across with any of them yet.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Any issues with Mojo in stock in the US?
  
 I'm closer to pulling the trigger on it.


----------



## Deftone

betula said:


> Recurring topic, but reading recent comments I felt like to add this.
> Mojo is fantastic with anything.
> BUT
> there are differences between sources. Can't explain why.
> ...


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/795911/audioquest-caught-in-cable-scam


----------



## salla45

layman1 said:


> Agree 100%.  Mind you, my mother told me the same thing about the Tooth Fairy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hehe.
  
 I made a list of great live albums to listen to with mojo earlier. I am pretty sure S&G was on it. Great album. Bought it when it came out in early 80's and know it intimately. Sounds superb via mojo. 
  
 Another one which really got to me recently when listening to Mojo, and overwhelmed me was the live Lucinda Williams at the Fillmore. There's a track called Out Of Touch on there which just completely blew me away emotionally. It starts "big" and raw and just keeps on growing throughout. It has a neil young guitar sound which just gets to you. Can't recommend it enough.
  
 Talking of NY, I don't really know that album well. But if you do like NY, check out Live Central Park (hehe back there again) by Dave Matthews. Absolutely stunning sound quality and musicianship. AND there's THE best version of Cortez the Killer on there ive ever heard. Featuring Warren Haynes on guitar, a real must listen, and completely laid bare with Mojo.
  
 Another one which got to me recently was the CSN 2012 album. Great!
  
 Talking of Mojo, it's really 2 things which set it apart from anything else i've heard; transient response and timbre. Well there's the 3rd aspect of coherent detail retrieval, but is that tied to transient resonse and timbre? It's just natural, in a very visceral sense.
  
 Supplement: Mojo is a great window onto the musical landscape:  It's a wonderful piece of kit which is agnostic in it's abilities. Listen to great classical and you get the sense of acoustic, the scale, the minutae, the power and the subtlety. Listen to group Jazz and you get the sense of interplay, the telepathic concentration of the musicians, you can feel their reactions to each other as they play out and become part of the audience's wonder to it. With great rock there's a sense of rhythm very clearly delineated with bass lines and drums coming out very well and sounding very pure and tight. You can get lost in this, utterly.
  
 Now... to me this is special. It's pretty hard to put into words. I've been on a "hifi grail" search for many years off and on. In fact my search put me in touch with Rob Watts personally and I worked for him back in the early 90's for a short while (my first job).  However, until I really got to grips with the capabilities of what the Mojo can do, I didn't fully understand WHAT exactly I was seeking. Now I understand. It's not about the sound quality in relative, objective, cold terms: yes these are important aspects, but as a means to an end. It's about that spark of magic, of engagement which allows the listening experience to transcend from a passive dispassionate affair to become  wholly fulfilling and almost participatory in nature. It doesn't happen all the time, of course, or we'd be lost in our listening rabbit hole rather more than we are already, hopelessly addicted in the euphoria. But when it does (and it happens more often now with Mojo), it's completely sublime.


----------



## pytter

betula said:


> A quality usb cable can even improve this feeling. (In my case this is Cinnamon) it gives 10% more to clarity and balance.
> Just felt like to share.


 

  
  


deftone said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/795911/audioquest-caught-in-cable-scam


 
  
  
  
 Bestula - I think you are putting a challenge down to the people who are sceptical of the possibility of big (or any) improvements between different USB cables....  Maybe this is for another forum!


----------



## salla45

layman1 said:


> Ooo, I forgot to ask about Eric Clapton Unplugged, I love that one!
> May I ask what version/format you listen to for that album? I do own the CD but had, ahem, acquired a couple of FLAC versions online too, for convenience and in pursuit of better sound quality.
> Just wondering if there's any concensus on a 'best version' of this great album?


 
 love the unplugged. i just have the normal CD flac version.
  
 You know the Clapton with Winwood at Madison Square Gardens? Amazing. And the live cream gig at the albert hall 2005? Both are INCREDIBLE. Well worth checking out the DVD/Bluray versions of each. Sound amazing with Mojo whichever format. Music at its finest!


----------



## Rob Watts

salla45 said:


> 100% agree. I've been expounding on these aspects of the Mojo for some time.
> 
> So many times I've been completely engaged and mesmerized with the performance when listening to mojo. It's as if we have a direct line to the moment the recording was made and we can experience the raw emotion, the connection between musicians, the electricity. I have NEVER experienced this before. Like you say, the live recordings seem to emphasise this more than anything. Amazing stuff. And it's not about specifics of sound quality. If one tries to latch on to these aspects from an analytical, dry, scientific perspective, the magic is gone.


 
  
 I first started experience this musical quality - that of being connected to the musicians, being able to perceive the instruments "talking" to one another with Hugo - and in my long career designing audio gear I have never experienced anything like it. What was really curious, was that I could play back 1930's mono recordings, and still get this effect of being drawn into the musical performance.
  
 The very odd thing about this is that the earlier product, the first Qute, which Hugo (and now Mojo as he is Hugo's younger brother) was based upon from a design POV, certainly did not have this quality - it was extremely good from an audiophile perspective, but certainly did not have that being there sense that Hugo/Mojo has.
  
 Why is it odd? Its because there was (I thought at the time) only a relatively small engineering change between Qute and Hogo/Mojo, but this change was revolutionary - and I just did not realise it at the time. In short its about the fact that sound is a continuous waveform, but digital is sampled. The job of a DAC is to reconstruct the sampled digital data and convert it back to a continuous waveform - and the musicality aspect is about how well the DAC creates the original continuous signal that was in the ADC. But what is crazy is how sensitive the brain is to tiny errors in this process - and by tiny I do mean very, very small, and things must be right in the time domain down to tens of nano seconds to extremely small values.
  
 So why would minute timing errors destroy musicality for me? That I don't know, its part of the wonders of perception and being human.
  
 More things on heaven and earth...
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

I am continuously astounded that we underestimate the capabilities of the human brain.


----------



## salla45

rob watts said:


> I first started experience this musical quality - that of being connected to the musicians, being able to perceive the instruments "talking" to one another with Hugo - and in my long career designing audio gear I have never experienced anything like it. What was really curious, was that I could play back 1930's mono recordings, and still get this effect of being drawn into the musical performance.
> 
> The very odd thing about this is that the earlier product, the first Qute, which Hugo (and now Mojo as he is Hugo's younger brother) was based upon from a design POV, certainly did not have this quality - it was extremely good from an audiophile perspective, but certainly did not have that being there sense that Hugo/Mojo has.
> 
> ...


 
 I always think of the analogy with the visual; take video gaming, as example, as processing power has increased exponentially over the past 2 decades or so, as has the video quality of the state of the art in-game graphics, but it's still not "humanly real"; there are moments where it's fairly photo-realistic in image quality but the brain perceives the whole package differently, the movement of characters, shifts in background textures, that computerized "sheen" of unreality, and the hardest to get right: facial characteristics. CGI comes to mind also in film work. We're getting there but not quite there yet in video terms. Higher and higher power is required on a processing level to achieve oh-so-subtle improvements in computer video capability required to transport us beyond the illusion even for brief moments. 
  
 The point is, that its a bit of a perversion of the law of diminishing returns. In order to fool the brain into a different state of consciousness either aurally or visually, almost to a state of  "being there"  (with all the raw emotions that may encompass) has required improvements in reproduction at a miniscule level like you have mentioned, but these have necessitated exponentially higher processing power/advanced research and development with the associated costs that go with it of course. 
  
 I also think that, because of the fact that the aural side of perception involving musical emotion and interpretation, is far less obvious and understood than the visual side of interpretation and comparison to reality, that we have been in a bit of a "dark ages" of audio for the last 20 years, which Mojo, Hugo and of course, other products from the Chord stable will help rectify. That and the whole MP3 issue and music industry distribution system of course. But that's another story


----------



## AudioBear

deleted


----------



## H20Fidelity

I went to a local audio shop and demoed Mojo today. I expected big things...and heard big things.


----------



## bavinck

h20fidelity said:


> I went to a local audio shop and demoed Mojo today. I expected big things...and heard big things.


 
 Did you have a little bit of mojo on your way home?


----------



## H20Fidelity

bavinck said:


> Did you have a little bit of mojo on your way home?


 
  
 I would have bought a Mojo today at the current USD price. In Australia Mojo is $899 AUD so a little more thought is involved as its quite a bit more, I was impressed though. It scaled up a pair of Fidue A83 I took with me extremely well!


----------



## rkt31

I would suggest to try Fiona joy signature solos. this is one of the best piano recording I have come across in recent times. it was recorded on a 2 inch tape ( if i remember correctly ) then transferred to dsd128. I have also tested mojo extensively with fiio x3 , Android and Windows. in all cases a short cable was used. I found mojo using asio with foobar to be best. this combo had the best sound with slightly more open sound. fiio route while very clean but had a mind of slow sounding effect. but the difference is so less that I won't mind using fiio combo all the time due to ease of use. Android is somewhere in between the two. Android can play dsd256 theoretically but it will depend upon the processing power of the phone. Windows tab plays upto dsd256 easily in foobar. jriver did not recognize dsd256 in my case. I tried high resolution pcm too and mojo did the magic with all of them. so far my best investment ever in any gear or gadget I have bought in my life time, it is so good a product. I believe many website or even members of this group won't easily admit that this product beats many much more expensive DACs for depth, imaging and realism simply due to the fact that it may affect the interest of many others . that's why I asked yggy vs mojo. kind of depth, timing and realism mojo provides is difficult with any other technology as chord has explained .


----------



## music4mhell

Well i will share an small observation:
  
 I received a Micro USB to Micro USB OTG cable for my Mojo yesterday.
 Previously i was using Monoprice Micro USB cable with ferrite core + one cheap OTG cable with my mobile Oneplus One.
  
*And the observation is "The sound quality is more refined and with more clarity when i am using Micro USB + OTG Cable".*
*Even i don't want to believe this but its a fact. I am loosing some of High+Mid frequency when i am using Micro USB to Micro USB cable.*
  
 Damn even though the Source is sending same number of 0,1 in binary format, i don't know why it's happening 
 I have to go back to my engineering days again  
  
 Please share your comments or suggestions, thanks.


----------



## M-13

When is Chord coming out with an awesome leather case for Mojo?
  
 Will it have straps on the back like the Hugo case?


----------



## waynes world

h20fidelity said:


> I went to a local audio shop and demoed Mojo today. I expected big things...and heard big things.


 
  


h20fidelity said:


> I would have bought a Mojo today at the current USD price. In Australia Mojo is $899 AUD so a little more thought is involved as its quite a bit more, I was impressed though. It scaled up a pair of Fidue A83 I took with me extremely well!


 
  
 Oh oh.


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> Oh oh.


 
  
 Wayne, you need one of these in your life for two reasons:
  
_1) The sound and value (at USD price)_
_2) When bored you can spin the little volume/power balls around with your fingers_
  
_(Yes, the little balls on the unit spin around)_


----------



## PopZeus

Proud new owner of a Mojo. Sweet Christmas this thing sounds wonderful. Buttery smooth. Not enough superlatives exist. I'm floored.
  
(can I stop buying gear now?)


----------



## Deftone

popzeus said:


> Proud new owner of a Mojo. Sweet Christmas this thing sounds wonderful. Buttery smooth. Not enough superlatives exist. I'm floored.
> 
> (can I stop buying gear now?)


 
  
 no your not allowed to stop buying gear if youre a headfi member, your wallet will forever suffer from the hype.


----------



## sabloke

Mine! Should get in my hands mid next week. My Mojo will be finally safe.
 $62 shipped from Dignis to Oz. Order yours at dignisdesign@gmail.com


----------



## Deftone

very nice indeed, ill go for a black one.


----------



## Deftone




----------



## georgelai57

The Mojo gets so hot I think I'd rather go commando for this one.


----------



## Deftone

Rob said its perfectly normal when it gets hot, it was designed to cope. i wouldnt worry about putting a case on it. 
 i think if units were exploding from putting it on a pocket or bag without breathing space we would know about it by now


----------



## Deftone

will you need an OTG "enabled" cable or will a micro to micro work fine?
  
 atm i am using the supplied usb to micro + sony otg adapter, i would like something shorter.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Best I heard out of the Mojo yet.


----------



## headmanPL

georgelai57 said:


> The Mojo gets so hot I think I'd rather go commando for this one.


 

 You can go commando while listening to Mojo. Just not outside your house


----------



## Vidal

Are Chord actively marketing the Mojo to naturists? Missed marketing opportunity maybe?


----------



## georgelai57

headmanpl said:


> You can go commando while listening to Mojo. Just not outside your house



Just be careful where you rest them (hot) balls ⚽️⚽️


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

deftone said:


> will you need an OTG "enabled" cable or will a micro to micro work fine?
> 
> atm i am using the supplied usb to micro + sony otg adapter, i would like something shorter.


 

  
  
  
 Custom from FORZA any length you like and connects you like (pretty sure). Takes about a month.


----------



## Deftone

hawaiibadboy said:


> Custom from FORZA any length you like and connects you like (pretty sure). Takes about a month.


 
  
 thanks, looks like ill need one anyway, cant get music to play from UAPP even though it reconises it when the cable is plugged in and then it shows sample rate on mojo. works fine on pc though.


----------



## Ike1985

deftone said:


> will you need an OTG "enabled" cable or will a micro to micro work fine?
> 
> atm i am using the supplied usb to micro + sony otg adapter, i would like something shorter.


 
  
 Micro-b to Micro-b should be fine, OTG built-in:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Meenova-Mobility-Cable-MicroUSB---MicroUSB/dp/B00ZYB44UW/ref=sr_1_4/188-3950993-4282935?ie=UTF8&qid=1457011813&sr=8-4&keywords=usb%2Botg%2Bcable
  
 and only $5.99 + shipping!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

deftone said:


> thanks, looks like ill need one anyway, cant get music to play from UAPP even though it reconises it when the cable is plugged in and then it shows sample rate on mojo. works fine on pc though.


 

  
 AT makes a nice shielded one too.


----------



## Ike1985

hawaiibadboy said:


> AT makes a nice shielded one too.


 
  
 The problem with that cable is even from Amazon it takes nearly a month to arrive and it costs 10x more than the one I just bought.  Please report on the RF interference with your phone and the AT cable.  If it can completely eliminate RF/EMI I'm willing to buy one and wait.  Please also report which phone you are using and your exact setup, how many bars you have, what apps you are using, etc.  With my iphone 5 I hear everything, when I open twitter/safari/anything that uses internet it creates all sorts of RF interference and it isn't subtle.  The product literature doesn't say anything about blocking RF/EMI(but I can't read Japanese either).


----------



## Ike1985

sp3llv3xit said:


> Best I heard out of the Mojo yet.


 
  
 But you're not hearing mojo, you're hearing whatever that third device is right?


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> ....
> More things on heaven and earth...
> 
> Rob


 
  


x relic x said:


> I am continuously astounded that we underestimate the capabilities of the human brain.


 
  
  
  
 In perhaps one of the greatest ironies of human existence, could it be that humans might lack the capability to realise how capable they are? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Perhaps our capabilities are literally _infinite_, and thus infinitely difficult to comprehend.
  
  
  
 Anyway, someone told me there was a Mojo thread around here, somewhere...


----------



## Layman1

mython said:


> Anyway, someone told me there was a Mojo thread around here, somewhere...


 
 It's over there, lurking commando-style behind georgelai57's red hot balls


----------



## Mojo ideas

currawong said:


> My comparison was with both feeding an ALO Audio Studio Six, level matched. The detail retrieval with the Yggy (when warm) is better from the bass all the way through to the treble. Nothing to do with tonality at all.
> 
> The Yggy doesn't really count as a "up to $50k" DAC comparison as it is neither manufactured nor marketed as a high-end 2-channel DAC. Then again, neither is the Mojo. Both are pretty much "Let's cut the usual crap and just make an objectively and subjectively great bargain of a product as many people as possible can enjoy."


 Now I'm bound to say this because of who I am do not that well but I beg to differ with Amos on his viewpoint All I can say is somewhat.... like Hagrid said in Harry Potter I'd say .... "follow the measurements" ....." They will see you right. ..... just follow the measurements " ........


----------



## Mojo ideas

sabloke said:


> Mine! Should get in my hands mid next week. My Mojo will be finally safe.
> $62 shipped from Dignis to Oz. Order yours at dignisdesign@gmail.com


 I'm thinking looks a bit rough compared to the chord case that'll be out in a few weeks but if you can't wait go ahead but you might be sorry.


----------



## GreenBow

mojo ideas said:


> Now I'm bound to say this because of who I am do not that well but I beg to differ with Amos on his viewpoint All I can say is somewhat.... like Hagrid said in Harry Potter I'd say .... "follow the measurements" ....." They will see you right. ..... just follow the measurements " ........


 

 I dunno if I am sure I want to meet the Aragog of the audio world!


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> sabloke said:
> 
> 
> > Mine! Should get in my hands mid next week. My Mojo will be finally safe.
> ...


 
  
  
 When it comes to leather, some people _like_ it rough, John, but then I'm sure you already knew that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Looking forward to finally seeing the new Chord case, though


----------



## Ike1985

mojo ideas said:


> Now I'm bound to say this because of who I am do not that well but I beg to differ with Amos on his viewpoint All I can say is somewhat.... like Hagrid said in Harry Potter I'd say .... "follow the measurements" ....." They will see you right. ..... just follow the measurements " ........




Could I suggest chord develop a module/cable to deal with the RF/EMI, that's the biggest issue I have with the Mojo. Was looking at QED but they don't make a micro-b to micro-b RF shielded cable. There really aren't many viable options,, not interested in jitterbug and Rob has warned against many "audiophile" grade cables which aeifically brighten the sound and make it sound better but in reality is worse. A shielded cable endorsed and made by chord would be well received as many of us are using smartphones.


----------



## Layman1

mython said:


> When it comes to leather, some people _like_ it rough, John, but then I'm sure you already knew that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +100, brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Dignis cases have been getting a lot of positive reviews. If Chord can indeed make something significantly better, I'll certainly be looking forward to its unveiling


----------



## betula

pytter said:


> Bestula - I think you are putting a challenge down to the people who are sceptical of the possibility of big (or any) improvements between different USB cables....  Maybe this is for another forum!


 

 10% is not a big difference imo. I didn't want to put under pressure anyone. I was just talking about my impressions. But no more cable talk in Mojo thread, ok.


----------



## Ike1985

betula said:


> 10% is not a big difference imo. I didn't want to put under pressure anyone. I was just talking about my impressions. But no more cable talk in Mojo thread, ok.




EMI/RF cable talk is legit and should continue. I'm especially interested if the AT cable removes all RF/EMI.


----------



## PopZeus

deftone said:


> no your not allowed to stop buying gear if youre a headfi member, your wallet will forever suffer from the hype.


 
 Ha. Since I didn't get the Mojo for mobile joy, as the name implies, I'd be very curious about a non-battery-powered version of the Mojo. But I just can't imagine any DAC/AMP combo sounding significantly better than this wonderful piece of kit. The M50x I keep in the office for work has never sounded better.


----------



## fluidz

I've found that plugging my Mojo in to a Usb 3 front port on my pc to charge whilst the Mojo is turned off it makes weird electrical noises, like its trying to reboot itself, over and over.  Sounds like tickticktick bleep bleep.  The white light is static on the Mojo so its not being under powered.
  
 I grabbed a micro usb cable with a ferrite on it. plugged it in to the same Usb port the these noises went away.  I tested again and again, same results each time.


----------



## Hansotek

I received my Fiio -> Mojo coax connector from Dyson Audio yesterday. Couldn't be happier with the purchase. Well made cable, and at first listen, I think the coax connection actually sounds even better than the USB output from my MBP.


----------



## equedadoii

hey all,
  
 i've had my mojo for about 3ish months now; easily one of my favorite material possessions.
 i want to apologize first for the question, because i recognize people get tired of addressing the same thing over and over. believe me, i scoured this thread for sometime wavering over the purchase myself.
  
 with that said,
  
 i use foobar. i've downloaded the wasapi component (wasapi output support), but i remain perplexed about something:
 when i fiddle with digital output properties via windows, i can select the default format (sample rate, bit depth "when running in shared mode"). i change the settings to, say,
  
 2 channel, 32 bit, 192000 Hz (Studio Quality), (purple)
 or
 2 channel, 32 bit, 384000 Hz (Studio Quality), (purple)
 it _sounds_ (as it should?) immensely more nuanced than the default rate
 2 channel, 16 bit, 44100 Hz (Cd Quality), (red)
  
 but, after some time, maybe 2-3 songs, it always starts clicking and emitting static-y noises; music becomes inaudible.
 my newb interpretation of wasapi is that it is supposed to take care of this default formatting... but it always strikes me as a less complete sound than when i manually switch the default format through windows.
  
 or when i set the default sampling through windows, _and then _open foobar, i don't get any playback.
 Unrecoverable playback error: Unknown error code (0x88880001)
 it's only when i change the format as a song is playing that it works. but then, the clicking and static resurfaces eventually.
  
 anyone catching my words?
 is there some optimal way to orient settings so i'm truly getting what i should?
 or am i just imagining the superior sound when i switch settings?
  
 thanks!


----------



## ksb643

ike1985 said:


> Micro-b to Micro-b should be fine, OTG built-in:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Meenova-Mobility-Cable-MicroUSB---MicroUSB/dp/B00ZYB44UW/ref=sr_1_4/188-3950993-4282935?ie=UTF8&qid=1457011813&sr=8-4&keywords=usb%2Botg%2Bcable
> 
> and only $5.99 + shipping!


 
 Ordered one to try with my Note 4. Thanks!


----------



## Rob Watts

fluidz said:


> I've found that plugging my Mojo in to a Usb 3 front port on my pc to charge whilst the Mojo is turned off it makes weird electrical noises, like its trying to reboot itself, over and over.  Sounds like tickticktick bleep bleep.  The white light is static on the Mojo so its not being under powered.
> 
> I grabbed a micro usb cable with a ferrite on it. plugged it in to the same Usb port the these noises went away.  I tested again and again, same results each time.


 
 The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, and this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, and this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. Don't worry about it if you hear the noise, Mojo is not faulty and will continue to be reliable.
  
 Rob


----------



## Deftone

I didn't realise how many layers there is in metal
  
 I love how mojo makes my entire cd collection all sparkly and new, things like bass guitar lines that I could barely hear before are no problem now.


----------



## sabloke

mojo ideas said:


> I'm thinking looks a bit rough compared to the chord case that'll be out in a few weeks but if you can't wait go ahead but you might be sorry.


 

 Are there any photos of the 'smooth' OEM Mojo case?


----------



## NaiveSound

sabloke said:


> Are there any photos of the 'smooth' OEM Mojo case?




I am too interested in this Oem case, and also in its price,


----------



## noobandroid

used mojo is so hard to get, sad


----------



## x RELIC x

sabloke said:


> Are there any photos of the 'smooth' OEM Mojo case?




Prototypes from waaaay back in this thread, re-posted a couple times. These are not guaranteed to be final production. Other than this, nothing.





And the pics you posted of the Dignus case for others to see a better sample.


----------



## noobandroid

that dignus case has a hook chain which is nice


----------



## harpo1

noobandroid said:


> that dignus case has a hook chain which is nice


 
 That's the Chord case.


----------



## sabloke

Looks like the OEM case might add a bit of bulk. Not ideal if you want to stack the Mojo with that on... I haven't seen the Dignis one but if it is anything like their Onkyo DP-X1 case that I've got (and that is way better than Onkyo's own), I'm a happy camper. Stacking the two with the bicycle rubber should be easy.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

In reading the 3rd post I'm finding answers...lots.


----------



## x RELIC x

peter hyatt said:


> In reading the 3rd post and the FAQ section it is still a bit confusing on how to hook up to the iPhone 6.
> 
> "If your iDevice can use a Camera Connection Kit (CCK) then you'll need to get the CCK cable from apple which has a USB A socket on one end and use a USB A to micro B cable. You cannot use old scroll-wheel type iPods."
> 
> ...




Those won't work. You need the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adaptor in order to get the digital audio out from the iDevice. There is an MFI apple chip in the cable that allows digital audio to the external device. This is a two cable setup and rather bulky because you need a USB to micro USB cable plugged in to the camera adaptor from to the Mojo.

You can find it at the Apple store:

http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter

For a one cable solution you can grab a cable from Lavricables that has the MFI chip built in to the lightning to micro USB cables he builds. Feedback has been positive about the Lavricables cable with the Mojo and IOS devices.

You can find it here:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172046678763


Edit: The first cable you linked _might_ work, but it's from China and these have been touch and go. Why not get the official one for $10 more.

Edit2: This is a pic of what you need to hook up the Mojo with the Apple camera USB to Lightning adaptor.



You can see it's a no go with the 30 pin adaptor for the iPod Classic. The OS won't support it.


----------



## rkt31

install foobar asio component. select chord asio driver as output in foobar. this is the best and most direct method. it bypasses all windows processes. install mojo driver first.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

.


----------



## Duy Le

hansotek said:


> I received my Fiio -> Mojo coax connector from Dyson Audio yesterday. Couldn't be happier with the purchase. Well made cable, and at first listen, I think the coax connection actually sounds even better than the USB output from my MBP.


 
 I believe that I am the first person ask Dyson to make a customized cable with Right angle but I haven't received my cable yet. Dyson made cable and shipped amazing fast but USPS is the most stupid international shipping service I've ever used. My cable still travels around US after 10 days


----------



## noobandroid

rkt31 said:


> install foobar asio component. select chord asio driver as output in foobar. this is the best and most direct method. it bypasses all windows processes. install mojo driver first.



wasapi is alternative, use under event mode


----------



## dryvadeum

hansotek said:


> I received my Fiio -> Mojo coax connector from Dyson Audio yesterday. Couldn't be happier with the purchase. Well made cable, and at first listen, I think the coax connection actually sounds even better than the USB output from my MBP.




Will that cable work with the ibasso dx50? Ive been wanting to get a right angled cable to stack the mojo and dx50.


----------



## NaiveSound

Still looking for a short optical cable *sysconcep doesn't have the style I want* alo audio was of horrible quality, I wonder how come short cables are so hard to come by... Do you guys think more manufacturers will end up making more?


----------



## xtr4

naivesound said:


> Still looking for a short optical cable *sysconcep doesn't have the style I want* alo audio was of horrible quality, I wonder how come short cables are so hard to come by... Do you guys think more manufacturers will end up making more?


 
  
 Hey Naive, have you tried reaching out to Sysconcept to see if they could custom their cable to a right angle?
 Actually, they do: http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html
  
 But aren't their low profile cables even better in terms of portability when compared to a "typical" Toslink to mini jack optical cable?


----------



## Deftone

i personaly prefer the sound of the mojo over the schiit bimby and the wyrd 4 sound dac-2
  
 its a tiny box of magic.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

ike1985 said:


> But you're not hearing mojo, you're hearing whatever that third device is right?


 



 Not really.  That amp is quite transparent.  It merely amplifies.


----------



## music4mhell

sp3llv3xit said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > But you're not hearing mojo, you're hearing whatever that third device is right?
> ...


 
 Hmm, Amplifier not just amplifies, it changes the sound too.
 If that was not the case, then the Tube Amp, Class AB Amp, Class D, Class H Amp all should sound the same, but that's not the case.
  
 Every one knows what Tube Amp does to the sound, same as Class AB and Class D.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

music4mhell said:


> Hmm, Amplifier not just amplifies, it changes the sound too.
> If that was not the case, then the Tube Amp, Class AB Amp, Class D, Class H Amp all should sound the same, but that's not the case.
> 
> Every one knows what Tube Amp does to the sound, same as Class AB and Class D.


 



 Yes, everyone knows that.  And apparently, you assume that I am not part of the "everyone" to which you referred.  

 Of course.  I said quite transparent.  In retrospect, I should've used "relatively transparent".

 When you A/B the Mojo as is and the Mojo with an amp, if the sound does not change much save for the amplification, what do you call that?

 Tubey?  Class D sound?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

music4mhell said:


> Hmm, Amplifier not just amplifies, it changes the sound too.
> If that was not the case, then the Tube Amp, Class AB Amp, Class D, Class H Amp all should sound the same, but that's not the case.
> 
> Every one knows what Tube Amp does to the sound, same as Class AB and Class D.


 


 Not all tubes sound alike.  Not all class D amps sound the same.

 So what is the tube sound?


----------



## stevemiddie

sp3llv3xit said:


> And what an amateur.  Not all tubes sound alike.  Not all class D amps sound the same.
> 
> So what is the tube sound?


 
  
 He's not saying they all sound the same............far from it.


----------



## music4mhell

sp3llv3xit said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, Amplifier not just amplifies, it changes the sound too.
> ...


 
 Lol, i am just saying, when you connect Any Amp to Mojo, then the sound changes, in your case may be the change is very minimal, but it changes no matter how transparent the Amp is 
  
 Chill, don't take on Ego, every one here are like buddies, but if you felt bad, then i am sorry  Peace !


----------



## sp3llv3xit

music4mhell said:


> Lol, i am just saying, when you connect Any Amp to Mojo, then the sound changes, in your case may be the change is very minimal, but it changes no matter how transparent the Amp is
> 
> Chill, don't take on Ego, every one here are like buddies, but if you felt bad, then i am sorry  Peace !


 



 If you put it that way...  Cheers.


----------



## eltorrete

¿Mojo improves the sound of Spotify, Apple Music, FLAC files on a MacBook Pro or iPhone 6s Plus or is it just really improve with DSD files?
  
 For Spotify or Apple Music, is an unnecessary expense?


----------



## Antihippy

It improves music in general. I personally hold the view that you gain very little going over 16/44. I believe the maker of the mojo doesn't really hold a high view for DSD.


----------



## SearchOfSub

rob watts said:


> I first started experience this musical quality - that of being connected to the musicians, being able to perceive the instruments "talking" to one another with Hugo - and in my long career designing audio gear I have never experienced anything like it. What was really curious, was that I could play back 1930's mono recordings, and still get this effect of being drawn into the musical performance.
> 
> The very odd thing about this is that the earlier product, the first Qute, which Hugo (and now Mojo as he is Hugo's younger brother) was based upon from a design POV, certainly did not have this quality - it was extremely good from an audiophile perspective, but certainly did not have that being there sense that Hugo/Mojo has.
> 
> ...





Our brains are sensitive to hearing errors because we are made a certain way in a certain pattern. We are just a creation.


----------



## salla45

antihippy said:


> It improves music in general. I personally hold the view that you gain very little going over 16/44. I believe the maker of the mojo doesn't really hold a high view for DSD.


 
 i must admit that downsampling HD stuff to 16/44 has not yielded any obvious degradation in SQ. Saving a whole bunch of space on SD cards though 
  
 it's weird, it's like now the 16/44 has become the new norm, like MP3 was in the past. Am keeping the HD Stuff for PC use and portable is 16/44 all the way... at least for now that is


----------



## Blasyrkh

eltorrete said:


> ¿Mojo improves the sound of Spotify, Apple Music, FLAC files on a MacBook Pro or iPhone 6s Plus or is it just really improve with DSD files?
> 
> For Spotify or Apple Music, is an unnecessary expense?


 
  
  


antihippy said:


> It improves music in general. I personally hold the view that you gain very little going over 16/44. I believe the maker of the mojo doesn't really hold a high view for DSD.


 
  
 what model of macbook pro? which HPs used?
  
 i have never listened to a macbook, but i'm pretty sure the mojo would improve sound at 16/44 too. but don't bother at all if you don't use good cans


----------



## eltorrete

blasyrkh said:


> what model of macbook pro? which HPs used?
> 
> i have never listened to a macbook, but i'm pretty sure the mojo would improve sound at 16/44 too. but don't bother at all if you don't use good cans


 
  
  
 Macbook Pro Retina 2014 15" 500SSD
  
 Headphones for Macbook V-Moda Crossfade Wireless but Wired 
  
 Headphones for Iphone V-Moda ZN
  
 ....I Love the Bass 
  
 Type of Music = Prodigy, Chemical, Incognito, Diana Krall, Hans Zimmer, EDM.......all


----------



## salla45

Mojo musical moments:
  
 Listening to Chemistry from Rush - Signals (1982) never _really _noticed the percussion in this before; totally blew me away earlier. Incredible rhythm. Such good interplay between all the members. So many previously just "oh yeah...", known for years/decades, tracks becoming "wow, this is really amazing!". In fact it's amazing on the whole album.
  
 Another one yesterday, whilst out on a walk, Southern Accents, Tom Petty (1985) that track just threw me. So emotional. I was awestruck.


----------



## U2nite

salla45 said:


> Mojo musical moments:
> 
> Listening to Chemistry from Rush - Signals (1982) never _really _noticed the percussion in this before; totally blew me away earlier. Incredible rhythm. Such good interplay between all the members. So many previously just "oh yeah...", known for years/decades, tracks becoming "wow, this is really amazing!". In fact it's amazing on the whole album.
> 
> Another one yesterday, whilst out on a walk, Southern Accents, Tom Petty (1985) that track just threw me. So emotional. I was awestruck.


 
  
  
 Salla45, great to hear you are enjoying your music.
  
 My Mojo moments:
  
  
 I'm listening now to "I've got you under my skin" by DIana Krall, Live in Paris. She's so real, clear and musical. It's easy for me to feel like I'm in Paris now, watching her concert live. How wonderful, that a recorded album can do that! 
  
  
 Rick


----------



## Blasyrkh

eltorrete said:


> Macbook Pro Retina 2014 15" 500SSD
> 
> Headphones for Macbook V-Moda Crossfade Wireless but Wired
> 
> ...


 
 with some music i think you'll notice quite a difference(orchestral,jazz), with other not that much (electronic)
  
 i don't know the v-moda, so i can't comment further


----------



## Blasyrkh

anyone is using it with lumia 950xl? is it supported?


----------



## Ike1985

blasyrkh said:


> anyone is using it with lumia 950xl? is it supported?


 
  
 Out of curiosity, why would you chose this phone over an LG G5 or Samsung S7/edge? they're comparable in price.


----------



## x RELIC x

#MojoMoments

When my cat named Mo Jo (really) is enjoying my Mojo as much as I am.


----------



## Ike1985

x relic x said:


> #MojoMoments
> 
> When my cat named Mo Jo (really) is enjoying my Mojo as much as I am.




Yes!! More cat pics, here's mine. She likes to eat.


----------



## noobandroid

then i must get a mojo and let my dog jojo go into the picture lol


----------



## x RELIC x

ike1985 said:


> Yes!! More cat pics, here's mine. She likes to eat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler




You asked for it... Here is my daughter's cat Smokey (Mo Jo is my son's cat). 
She's definitely found her mojo.




My beagle Indy loves Mo Jo as well.






Spoiler: Some better pics of the 'family'
















Back to Chord's Mojo!


----------



## Blasyrkh

ike1985 said:


> Out of curiosity, why would you chose this phone over an LG G5 or Samsung S7/edge? they're comparable in price.


 
  
 because i can have it for 500euro


----------



## Ike1985

x relic x said:


> You asked for it... Here is my daughter's cat Smokey (Mo Jo is my son's cat).
> She's definitely found her mojo.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 HAHA! Great pics, very good photography and lovely pets!


----------



## bavinck

Cat people are almost as bad as audiophiles.


----------



## Ike1985

bavinck said:


> Cat people are almost as bad as audiophiles.


 
  
 The internet runs on cat pics and memes.


----------



## Ike1985

blasyrkh said:


> because i can have it for 500euro


 
  
 Good deal.


----------



## headmanPL

analogmusic said:


> I use the entry level Sennheiser MX365, cost 15 $ on amazon, sound great, I don't need more than this and my Hugo to enjoy music.
> 
> Oh and the the Sennheiser PX100 is also fantastic, 61 $ on amazon
> 
> By the way I am very demanding of my music, my second most precious musical device after my Hugo is my beloved Naim amplifier at home with Dynaudio speakers


 

 I was lucky enough to pick up the PX100's for my Son as his first headphones. Bargain at £20 in a sale.
 I agree with you. Very capable headphones.


----------



## Powerburner

blasyrkh said:


> anyone is using it with lumia 950xl? is it supported?


 
http://blog.gsmarena.com/windows-10-bring-usb-otg-functionality/
  
 However....
  


> We have a Lumia 635 at the office, which we used for previewing the Windows 10 Technical Preview for Phones. We double-checked and the OTG functionality is not yet present, neither is it in other Lumias we have lying around, booting Windows 8.1 Phone despite some rumors the feature will be added from Windows Phone 8.1.


----------



## xtr4

I have read that it's due to a hardware support issue which is why all the older Lumia's won't work with USB OTG. However, the 950 is designed as a Windows 10 phone and thus supports USB OTG.

Here's a video showing USB OTG working on the 950: 

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkgh-GMoraY[/VIDEO]

I'm not sure if it supports USB DAC or outputs USB Audio though.


----------



## salla45

u2nite said:


> Salla45, great to hear you are enjoying your music.
> 
> My Mojo moments:
> 
> ...


 
 I have most of her stuff, but not the live one  - must get hold of it! Ps... You may like to try Molly Johnson if you like DK - v good. Oh and great with Mojo of course. ahem...


----------



## vapman

is mojo warranty transferable if you buy a used one?


----------



## Hansotek

dryvadeum said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > I received my Fiio -> Mojo coax connector from Dyson Audio yesterday. Couldn't be happier with the purchase. Well made cable, and at first listen, I think the coax connection actually sounds even better than the USB output from my MBP.
> ...


 
  
 I'm not sure, since I'm not very familiar with the DX50. You should message the Dyson Audio Ebay store, and he'll let you know. I had a question about the cable too, and he got back to me right away.


----------



## bavinck

ike1985 said:


> The internet runs on cat pics and memes.


 
 What's a "meme"?


----------



## Hansotek

bavinck said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > The internet runs on cat pics and memes.
> ...


----------



## bavinck

hansotek said:


>


 
 What's facebook?


----------



## Hansotek

bavinck said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 It's like Chatroulette, but with words and pants.


----------



## bavinck

hansotek said:


> It's like Chatroulette, but with words and pants.


 
 This could keep going, I have to actually look that one up lol. I really don't know what a "meme" is though. The internet to me is headfi, online shopping and email


----------



## Francisk

Just purchased a Mojo today and I'm very impressed with the sound it's producing through my LCD-X and HD600. I'm particularly overwhelmed by the Mojo & HD600 synergy especially with the impact of percussive instruments.


----------



## Hansotek

bavinck said:


> This could keep going, I have to actually look that one up lol. I really don't know what a "meme" is though. The internet to me is headfi, online shopping and email


----------



## salla45

bavinck said:


> This could keep going, I have to actually look that one up lol. I really don't know what a "meme" is though. The internet to me is headfi, online shopping and email


 
 Hhmmm.... forbidden internet gadgets


----------



## salla45

bavinck said:


> This could keep going, I have to actually look that one up lol. I really don't know what a "meme" is though. The internet to me is headfi, online shopping and email


 
 Actually, I only discovered what a meme is recently, an example is as above; the matrix thingy. Google "meme generator" and you'll get the gist. We're getting too old for this rubbish


----------



## cocolinho

Mojo+Lyr 2+Mullard+HD650 = eargasm


----------



## betula

Is this thread another fb wall or Chord Mojo thread? I am not sure anymore.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

francisk said:


> Just purchased a Mojo today and I'm very impressed with the sound it's producing through my LCD-X and HD600. I'm particularly overwhelmed by the Mojo & HD600 synergy especially with the impact of percussive instruments.


 

 Could you expound?
  
 I don't see any product that has created the reviews the Mojo has!  
  
 I am interested in what listeners feel about the soundstage!


----------



## bavinck

hansotek said:


>


 
 Mostly serious, with some sarcasm salt. I had to look up meme, and I don't really do much (anything but headfi) socially online


----------



## Ike1985

betula said:


> Is this thread another fb wall or Chord Mojo thread? I am not sure anymore.


 
  
 Relax, enjoy the right.  It's good to have a laugh/smile every once in awhile.  This thread's been 99% about mojo, cat memes/pics will only help to drive mojo into the stratosphere as everyone knows cat memes/pics make everything better.


----------



## betula

ike1985 said:


> Relax, enjoy the right.  It's good to have a laugh/smile every once in awhile.  This thread's been 99% about mojo, cat memes/pics will only help to drive mojo into the stratosphere as everyone knows cat memes/pics make everything better.


 

 Not for me.
 I just find it interesting according to forum members talking about cables and Mojo does not belong into this thread. But cats do. I guess I still don't get completely what Head-Fi policy is about.


----------



## bavinck

betula said:


> Not for me.
> I just find it interesting according to forum members talking about cables and Mojo does not belong into this thread. But cats do. I guess I still don't get completely what Head-Fi policy is about.


 
 Here is the thing:
  
 If you are around long enough you will see whole threads get dragged off on the cable debate (it does/doe not make any difference) to the point where people get offended and mods shut the whole thread down. Only solution at that point is to start a whole new thread up. So, most people around these parts have learned to avoid cable talk in threads, and actively shut others down on the subject before the admins come around.


----------



## betula

bavinck said:


> Here is the thing:
> 
> If you are around long enough you will see whole threads get dragged off on the cable debate (it does/doe not make any difference) to the point where people get offended and mods shut the whole thread down. Only solution at that point is to start a whole new thread up. So, most people around these parts have learned to avoid cable talk in threads, and actively shut others down on the subject before the admins come around.


 

 I know that. I am around Head-Fi for a while. I know talking about cables is like dynamite here. But sometimes, superficially it is necessary, as most of our stuff we connect with cables.
 But I don't get how cats come to audio forums and how everyone find it acceptable.


----------



## fiascogarcia

betula said:


> Not for me.
> I just find it interesting according to forum members talking about cables and Mojo does not belong into this thread. But cats do. I guess I still don't get completely what Head-Fi policy is about.


 
  
  


bavinck said:


> Here is the thing:
> 
> If you are around long enough you will see whole threads get dragged off on the cable debate (it does/doe not make any difference) to the point where people get offended and mods shut the whole thread down. Only solution at that point is to start a whole new thread up. So, most people around these parts have learned to avoid cable talk in threads, and actively shut others down on the subject before the admins come around.


 
 Add to that, that after about 5 to 6 hundred pages, the number of new issues to discuss about a product diminish, and threads have a tendency to begin wandering.


----------



## betula

fiascogarcia said:


> Add to that, that after about 5 to 6 hundred pages, the number of new issues to discuss about a product diminish, and threads have a tendency to begin wandering.


 

 The world of audio is big enough to wander in even after a few hundreds of pages.
 There are other pages to share pictures of your lovely pets.
 (I love animals, and I also have a dog. But I wouldn't think in my wildest dream, this is a material of Chord Mojo thread. Internet is big enough to find a proper place of everything.)


----------



## bavinck

betula said:


> The world of audio is big enough to wander in even after a few hundreds of pages.
> There are other pages to share pictures of your lovely pets.
> (I love animals, and I also have a dog. But I wouldn't think in my wildest dream, this is a material of Chord Mojo thread. Internet is big enough to find a proper place of everything.)


 
 Can you be done complaining now please?


----------



## betula

Mojo spoils me. No DAC or amp sounds good enough after using Mojo.
 Although it improves IEMs and headphones on different level.
 IE80 does benefit some over Micro Ican, but the difference is not huge.
 X2s on the other hand sound like a different pair of headphones with the same setup.


----------



## x RELIC x

Good grief, there are three posts spawned by my son's cat Mo Jo sleeping next to the Mojo and two pages resulting in questions of whether it belongs. :rolleyes:


----------



## Peter Hyatt

betula said:


> Mojo spoils me. No DAC or amp sounds good enough after using Mojo.
> Although it improves IEMs and headphones on different level.
> IE80 does benefit some over Micro Ican, but the difference is not huge.
> X2s on the other hand sound like a different pair of headphones with the same setup.


 

 This is the kind of comments that are throughout this thread and else online.  Wow!
  
 Bestula, can you name a few DACs that you were thinking of when you wrote this?   
  
 Question for long term audiophiles:  has a product come along like this that had so many forum members raving this much, in the past few years?


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> This is the kind of comments that are throughout this thread and else online.  Wow!
> 
> Bestula, can you name a few DACs that you were thinking of when you wrote this?
> 
> Question for long term audiophiles:  has a product come along like this that had so many forum members raving this much, in the past few years?


 

 Basically anything under £400. I haven't really tried more expensive DACs amps. (But read many reviews.)


----------



## Blasyrkh

thanks guys, but I knew Win 10 would support USB DACs, but if I'm not wrong only UAC1, then maybe there should be problems without proper drivers to support hi res DACs like mojo.
 I wanted to know exactly if someone tested it with mojo.
  
  
 anyway, i bought it to play mostly on the go at work, and it ended up replacing my bench DAC1 in the audio chain with the Yaohin 300b
  
 soundstage is not that huge...but how the hell can it make such a holographic representation of the stage? it takes the HD800 layering capability to another level.
 realism is the right adjective


----------



## vapman

Long shot but curious if anyone's been able to use a Blackberry with this.
 Not interested in switching to iPhone or android and the FiiO X1 does not do USB DAC.


----------



## bavinck

peter hyatt said:


> This is the kind of comments that are throughout this thread and else online.  Wow!
> 
> Bestula, can you name a few DACs that you were thinking of when you wrote this?
> 
> Question for long term audiophiles:  has a product come along like this that had so many forum members raving this much, in the past few years?



There have been many products that initially recieved very positive and almost no negative feedback on. The difference with the Mojo is that it has been out a while now and still no major negative reviews. Everyone seems to be in general agreement that, for the price and size, the Mojo is unique and unbeatable.


----------



## warrior1975

vapman said:


> Long shot but curious if anyone's been able to use a Blackberry with this.
> Not interested in switching to iPhone or android and the FiiO X1 does not do USB DAC.




I think I read they weren't compatible, blackberry doesn't have a digital out I believe.


----------



## fiascogarcia

peter hyatt said:


> Question for long term audiophiles:  has a product come along like this that had so many forum members raving this much, in the past few years?


 
 It certainly seems to have a huge favorable following. IMO, aside from the fact that it is a great product, unlike many other great products, it has not had to endure negative feedback relating to price.  Chord hit a pricing sweet spot that has truly added to the rave reviews.


----------



## vapman

warrior1975 said:


> I think I read they weren't compatible, blackberry doesn't have a digital out I believe.


 

 Yeah I couldn't use the usb dac on the Arrow on my blackberry so i fear it's just the blackberry not doing usb audio at all. oh well.


----------



## U2nite

salla45 said:


> I have most of her stuff, but not the live one  - must get hold of it! Ps... You may like to try Molly Johnson if you like DK - v good. Oh and great with Mojo of course. ahem...


 
  
 salla45,
  
 Thanks for sharing and hope you share more. Will look out for Molly Johnson's albums. 
  
 Last few days, I get a kick using the Mojo on 1st 3 tracks on this live album: Roy Orbison's Black & White Night. The Mojo helps be hear the details clearly and enjoy the musicality of Roy's voice.


----------



## Francisk

peter hyatt said:


> Could you expound?
> 
> I don't see any product that has created the reviews the Mojo has!
> 
> I am interested in what listeners feel about the soundstage!


 
 Soundstage of the Mojo is good with my LCD-X and HD600 but not phenomenal but then again soundstage alone does not make a good sound


----------



## biggysmalls

noobandroid said:


> wasapi is alternative, use under event mode



Never quite understood the difference between asio and wasapi event. Could you elaborate how it would operate differenly?


----------



## noobandroid

biggysmalls said:


> Never quite understood the difference between asio and wasapi event. Could you elaborate how it would operate differenly?



if i am right, they are about the same thing just asio for older os like xp, anything beyond uses wasapi


----------



## rkt31

I am not sure but wasapi does not bypass the windows volume control but chord asio driver does.


----------



## dxanex

Is my Mojo defective? I just picked one up and when it's connected to my iPhone via the included micro USB cable and CCK adapter from Apple, the power light stays red no matter what sample rate is playing. I thought it was supposed to change color based on what files you're listening to? I've tried Spotify, Tidal HiFi, FLAC and DSD on my iPhone 6+ and the ball light is always displaying red (44kHz)

I've tried searching for similar issues and haven't found anything. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## MacedonianHero

dxanex said:


> Is my Mojo defective? I just picked one up and when it's connected to my iPhone via the included micro USB cable and CCK adapter from Apple, the power light stays red no matter what sample rate is playing. I thought it was supposed to change color based on what files you're listening to? I've tried Spotify, Tidal HiFi, FLAC and DSD on my iPhone 6+ and the ball light is always displaying red (44kHz)
> 
> I've tried searching for similar issues and haven't found anything. Am I doing something wrong?


 
  
 Try a hard reboot of your iPhone. Did the trick for me. Never had a problem since.


----------



## dxanex

macedonianhero said:


> Try a hard reboot of your iPhone. Did the trick for me. Never had a problem since.




Gave that a shot, but still only showing red no matter what sample rate is playing. I may try and contact Chord directly.


----------



## MacedonianHero

dxanex said:


> Gave that a shot, but still only showing red no matter what sample rate is playing. I may try and contact Chord directly.


 
  
 Maybe one of your cables is pooched? Try plugging it into your computer via USB to see if that works. If not, then I'd call Chord.


----------



## bettyn

How does the Chord Mojo compare with the Sony PHA 3 in sound quality? Am thinking of getting one or the other of these two amps.


----------



## lextek

OK this set-up should not sound this good. Loving the new HD800S!


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

peter hyatt said:


> Could you expound?
> 
> I don't see any product that has created the reviews the Mojo has!
> 
> *I am interested in what listeners feel about the soundstage!  *


 

  
 Already fast forwarded for ya


----------



## x RELIC x

dxanex said:


> Is my Mojo defective? I just picked one up and when it's connected to my iPhone via the included micro USB cable and CCK adapter from Apple, the power light stays red no matter what sample rate is playing. I thought it was supposed to change color based on what files you're listening to? I've tried Spotify, Tidal HiFi, FLAC and DSD on my iPhone 6+ and the ball light is always displaying red (44kHz)
> 
> I've tried searching for similar issues and haven't found anything. Am I doing something wrong?




It likely means that the source is sampling anything you play to 44.1. What app are you using to play (besides Spotify and Tidal HiFi which are going to be 16/44.1 anyway)? FLAC is also 16/44.1 at CD quality but can also be high resolution files like 24/44.1 - 24/192. So, what are you using to play DSD or high resolution files?


----------



## 329161

x relic x said:


> It likely means that the source is sampling anything you play to 44.1. What app are you using to play (besides Spotify and Tidal HiFi which are going to be 16/44.1 anyway)? FLAC is also 16/44.1 at CD quality but can also be high resolution files like 24/44.1 - 24/192. So, what are you using to play DSD or high resolution files?



I'm not sure about this, but I heard that Apple products are limited to streaming 16/44 out of its USB......mind you I could be very wrong


----------



## deuter

When is the SD module coming ?


----------



## AudioBear

@dxanex
  
  
 Quote:


dcfac73 said:


> I'm not sure about this, but I heard that Apple products are limited to streaming 16/44 out of its USB......mind you I could be very wrong


 

 Indeed you are very wrong, sort of.  iTunes and other audio output from most all iOS products output at 44.1.  You need to use a HD music app like Onkyo HF, Neutron etc (when you search one in the iTunes story you'll see other similar apps.
  
 The choice depends on a lot of different factors like how you want to use them.  Most people (like me) use Onkyo HF Player.  Techies use Neutron because it has lots of different controls.  I have gotten up to 192 using Onkyo HF.


----------



## salla45

peter hyatt said:


> Could you expound?
> 
> I don't see any product that has created the reviews the Mojo has!
> 
> I am interested in what listeners feel about the soundstage!


 
 Hi Peter, 
  
 Have had my Mojo for several months and loving every minute.
  
 There are probably 3 main factors which really set the Mojo apart for me, soundstage, timbre and transient response. But that's just part of the story and perhaps rather mundane, lol. Basically the Mojo is natural in the keenest sense of the word, at what it does. It presents the music in a natural, organic way, including soundstage. You can clearly hear positioning of instruments with headphones on thanks to the dedicated way in which minute phase differences are represented by the Mojo. It just does what it should in this regard. No fuss, no drama. Other bits of kit may exaggerrate this or that including soundstage and some people like that and rate that kit over the Mojo for other attributes, and that's fine.
  
 However the most incredible thing for me with the Mojo is the way it gives you more of those special moments than I have ever experience before with the music, the ones which bring a tear to your eye or make you grin or cry out for joy, or start you conducting spontaneously or dancing on the spot. And wherever you may be, on a bus, in a train, on a walk, doing the washing up, relaxing on the couch. Wherever. That's pretty special and for me, what it's all about.


----------



## GodsInHisHeaven

Anyone of you using the Chord Mojo as your PC DAC/AMP-Stack?
 Can it be used with being charged 24/7 or would you suggest to constantly charge and discharge this little fellow?
  
 When I am at work I would like to use the Mojo as my mobile DAC/AMP and at home as my desktop setup.


----------



## xtr4

godsinhisheaven said:


> Anyone of you using the Chord Mojo as your PC DAC/AMP-Stack?
> Can it be used with being charged 24/7 or would you suggest to constantly charge and discharge this little fellow?
> 
> When I am at work I would like to use the Mojo as my mobile DAC/AMP and at home as my desktop setup.


 
  
 It's been mentioned that best practice for using it continuously with the charger is to first top it up to full and then start using. The reason for this is that once topped up, the charging circuit will draw sufficient power such that it's nett power draw when in use thus not draining the battery. Other reason is that if the unit is actively charging and in use, it'll generate much heat from the charging circuit as well as the DAC circuitry that will cause the unit to run really warm (hot) depending on location and ambient temperature. Due to this, some users have noticed their unit go into thermal cut off and shut down while waiting for the circuits to cool to operating temperature. This cut off is a safety feature and in no way would damage the internals, but it's frustrating to be enjoying your music and suddenly have it cut off on you.
  
 TL;DR version: Charge to full first and use while charging for best uninterrupted experience.


----------



## music4mhell

godsinhisheaven said:


> Anyone of you using the Chord Mojo as your PC DAC/AMP-Stack?
> Can it be used with being charged 24/7 or would you suggest to constantly charge and discharge this little fellow?
> 
> When I am at work I would like to use the Mojo as my mobile DAC/AMP and at home as my desktop setup.




I am using the same way as u have mentioned from last 2 months.

At home i put into charge always on mode even after sleep connected to my Genelec Active speakers as out and input connected to Sony Toslink out...so you can say my Mojo is on charge for more than 12 Hours everyday,

next when i am at office, i use the mojo without charging with HD650 or VE Zen 2.0 for more than 4/5 hours...

no issues till now..and i will use this way for next many years until i need to change the battery..


----------



## SearchOfSub

bavinck said:


> What's a "meme"?





LOL I asked the exact same question yesterday during an in-game chat when someone named themselves meme etc.


Basically it means anything that is an Internet joke chained around. Just like kids these days say "FAIL!" when something dosent work out LOL.


----------



## U2nite

Mojo music moment:  
  
 Jazz After Midnight album
 Track: 1 - IF I RULED THE WORLD 
 Houston Person-Tenor Sax, Bill Charlap-piano.
  
 Just got goosebumps and a stirring on my soul on the Sax. Wonderful. 
  
 Guys, please share good music you hear via the Mojo here.
  
 Rick


----------



## x RELIC x

FYI, Lithium batteries are very stressed when kept near a full charge for extended periods of time, ie. weeks on end 24/7. I know Chord has said that the battery keeps a net charge when plugged in, or stops at 8.4V and tops up below 8.2V, but I've had too many lithium batteries die (they only keep a charge for a couple hours) by leaving them plugged in all the time for months. I'm not exactly sure if this applies to the Mojo's battery specifically given that its apparently a new battery tech, but that could be more for the thermals.

Also, to extend the serviceable life of the battery (approximately double) you should only drain to 20% and charge to 80%. You can read about it here:

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries

The good thing is you can always run it unplugged and when in a low battery situation you can plug it in to charge when using thanks to the separate charging USB port. This would avoid the excessive 24/7 full charge stress. These are recommended best uses for Lithium batteries, however use the Mojo as you see fit.


----------



## GodsInHisHeaven

Thanks for the feedback guys, do think this amp has enough power for my HE 560?


----------



## Blasyrkh

godsinhisheaven said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, do think this amp has enough power for my HE 560?


 
  
  
 my HE500s work like a charm


----------



## fluidz

blasyrkh said:


> my HE500s work like a charm


 
  
 Same here, powers my He-500's effortlessly.


----------



## sodesuka

x relic x said:


> FYI, Lithium batteries are very stressed when kept near a full charge for extended periods of time, ie. weeks on end 24/7. I know Chord has said that the battery keeps a net charge when plugged in, or stops at 8.4V and tops up below 8.2V, but I've had too many lithium batteries die (they only keep a charge for a couple hours) by leaving them plugged in all the time for months. I'm not exactly sure if this applies to the Mojo's battery specifically given that its apparently a new battery tech, but that could be more for the thermals.
> 
> Also, to extend the serviceable life of the battery (approximately double) you should only drain to 20% and charge to 80%. You can read about it here:
> 
> ...


 

 Only problem is the obstructed battery indicator for desktop use, I inadvertently drained Mojo completely twice during long-sessions of gaming since I didn't notice the indicator running low when Mojo is put on the desk. That's about my only complain though, thing's amazing.


----------



## sheldaze

dxanex said:


> Gave that a shot, but still only showing red no matter what sample rate is playing. I may try and contact Chord directly.


 
 I agree with @AudioBear in post #12411 in that I do not understand how you are sending DSD or FLAC to the external DAC (being your Chord Mojo) from your iDevice without use of a third party app, such as Onkyo HF?


----------



## x RELIC x

sheldaze said:


> I agree with @AudioBear
> in post #12411 in that I do not understand how you are sending DSD or FLAC to the external DAC (being your Chord Mojo) from your iDevice without use of a third party app, such as Onkyo HF?




That's why I asked what app he's using. Everything Apple, Spotify and Tidal is 44.1, so for high resolution or DSD there must be another app used.


----------



## sheldaze

x relic x said:


> That's why I asked what app he's using. Everything Apple, Spotify and Tidal is 44.1, so for high resolution or DSD there must be another app used.


 
 Hope he replies to one of the many responses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've just started using my Android and iDevices, opting to use them for audio meets, so I appreciate the confusion. My iDevices by default send everything in 16-bit/44.1kHz and my Android devices send everything by default in 24-bit/192kHz (or something close to that). Then Apple desktop sends audio (by default with the Chord Mojo) in a resolution so high that it simply does not work. And in last place, Windows just does not send audio at all, by default 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So much audio fun for the newcomers!


----------



## x RELIC x

sheldaze said:


> Hope he replies to one of the many responses
> 
> I've just started using my Android and iDevices, opting to use them for audio meets, so I appreciate the confusion. My iDevices by default send everything in 16-bit/44.1kHz and my Android devices send everything by default in 24-bit/192kHz (or something close to that). Then Apple desktop sends audio (by default with the Chord Mojo) in a resolution so high that it simply does not work. And in last place, Windows just does not send audio at all, by default
> 
> So much audio fun for the newcomers!




For Mac OSX you can go into the midi controller to adjust the sampling rate that is output. I prefer IOS's approach of not up-sampling everything, the Mojo is far more capable for sampling the files. 

To be honest DSD has absolutely no audible advantage to my ears when I compare the same master to a 24/96 PCM version. Believe me, I've tested until I couldn't test any more. Rob has also made some informative posts about DSD, check them out if you want his take on DSD.

Edit: My DSD comments weren't directed at you specifically, just that it's really not worth the hassle in general (IMO) when talking about sampling rates. A quality master at CD 16/44.1 lossless will sound fantastic.


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> To be honest DSD has absolutely no audible advantage to my ears when I compare the same master to a 24/96 PCM version. Believe me, I've tested until I couldn't test any more. Rob has also made some informative posts about DSD, check them out if you want his take on DSD.


 
 Most likely the original DSD was mastered in PCM before conversion anyway. DSD from recording to mastering is still pretty rare and the resulting files are way too big for portable use. If I had any, I would probably be converting them to PCM 24/96 for convenience as well as SQ.
 I prefer the PCM "Jazz at the Pawnshop" to SACD.


----------



## sheldaze

x relic x said:


> For Mac OSX you can go into the midi controller to adjust the sampling rate that is output. I prefer IOS's approach of not up-sampling everything, the Mojo is far more capable for sampling the files.
> 
> To be honest DSD has absolutely no audible advantage to my ears when I compare the same master to a 24/96 PCM version. Believe me, I've tested until I couldn't test any more. Rob has also made some informative posts about DSD, check them out if you want his take on DSD.
> 
> Edit: My DSD comments weren't directed at you specifically, just that it's really not worth the hassle in general when talking about sampling rates. A quality master at CD 16/44.1 lossless will sound fantastic.


 
 I know my way around all the platforms...now. But I had to learn, starting with some of the basics, like everyone else. I still get tripped up on occasion - I plugged a Grace Design m9XX into a friend's Mac laptop, only to realize after he complained it was too smooth that his Mac was upsampling to the highest resolution it thought necessary to match the DAC. I'm just saying it is daunting for the newbie.
  
 DSD and high resolution were, in my opinion, a solution to an issue in the DAC. With many DACs today, such as the Mojo, there is much more information extracted from the original 16-bit/44.1kHz that I completely agree with you. We should not need high resolution, and now we can hear what a great abundant level of detail there is in the original CD content.


----------



## Blasyrkh

sheldaze said:


> We should not need high resolution, and now we can hear what a great abundant level of detail there is in the original CD content.


 
  
  
 if you ask me, 24/192 is more than enough, and anything above that it's pretty futile.
  
 and IMO, for most people using low-fi cans under 100$ on the go, even 16/44 is too much, considering the space taken compared to a good ripped 320 mp3
  


sheldaze said:


> Then Apple desktop sends audio (by default with the Chord Mojo) in a resolution so high that it simply does not work.


 
  
 what!?! impossible, if it doesn't work there's another reason, maybe you haven't changed the output device


----------



## GodsInHisHeaven

sodesuka said:


> Only problem is the obstructed battery indicator for desktop use, I inadvertently drained Mojo completely twice during long-sessions of gaming since I didn't notice the indicator running low when Mojo is put on the desk. That's about my only complain though, thing's amazing.


 
  
 Gaming is one of the use cases I want to use the Mojo for. Do you happen to have it compared to the Asus STX 2 or Soundblaster ZXr?


----------



## Blasyrkh

godsinhisheaven said:


> Gaming is one of the use cases I want to use the Mojo for. Do you happen to have it compared to the Asus STX 2 or Soundblaster ZXr?


 
  
  
 it depends, which comparation? sound or gaming features-wise?


----------



## GodsInHisHeaven

blasyrkh said:


> it depends, which comparation? sound or gaming features-wise?


 
 I don't really use any features anymore because I feel like they are messing to much with the SQ.
  
 So even in sound depended shooters like Rainbow Six: Siege I leave my STX 2 in Hifimode (nothing SW-wise activated). I feel like locating enemies in the room still works effortlessly.


----------



## Blasyrkh

godsinhisheaven said:


> I don't really use any features anymore because I feel like they are messing to much with the SQ.
> 
> So even in sound depended shooters like Rainbow Six: Siege I leave my STX 2 in Hifimode (nothing SW-wise activated). I feel like locating enemies in the room still works effortlessly.


 
  
  
 for gaming I use:
  
 - DAC1 + HD800 + razer surround emulation software
 - Sony HD700DS
 - Astro A50
  
 sound quality is obviusly better with the first config, and even if I haven't tested Mojo with games yet, i'm sure it will work as well as the dac1.
  
 soundwise, there's no comparison at all with soundblaster,if you plan to use it for music it will be a big step up,  but i don't know if quality matters that much in FPS-like games, expecially Online.
 It also depends on which HP you are using, not all the cans give good directionality...gaming is not only  source quality dependant, but listening to music is just ..."different", and may require different kind of headphones
  
 I almost play CSGO with the sony, i don't need the HD800 for that, which I use for Movie-Like games


----------



## dxanex

x relic x said:


> It likely means that the source is sampling anything you play to 44.1. What app are you using to play (besides Spotify and Tidal HiFi which are going to be 16/44.1 anyway)? FLAC is also 16/44.1 at CD quality but can also be high resolution files like 24/44.1 - 24/192. So, what are you using to play DSD or high resolution files?




Isn't Tidal HiFi supposed to stream at a higher sample rate than Spotify premium? I'm using Vox on my iPhone, playing files hat I can confirm are 24/96kHz and DSD but I've never seen the power light change to any color other than bright red. Maybe I'll try another hi res audio player.


----------



## Blasyrkh

dxanex said:


> Isn't Tidal HiFi supposed to stream at a higher sample rate than Spotify premium? I'm using Vox on my iPhone, playing files hat I can confirm are 24/96kHz and DSD but I've never seen the power light change to any color other than bright red. Maybe I'll try another hi res audio player.


 
  
  
 there's no DSD bitstream support in those apps like VOX.
 DSD audio is converted to standard PCM, it should reach 32bit @ 192khz or maybe 96khz at max, it cannot even reach the true 64bit 352/705 khz lossless convertion.
 you'll never see the white light using those programs, and maybe in the settings (synchronize sample rates should be the setting you are searching for) you'll be able to convert files to an higher frequency than the standard 44.1, but hardly more than 192
  
 using JRiver with asio (i don't know how it works with mac jriver version), you can output a bitstream DoP dsd format from SACD isos or DSF files...and you'll finally see the white light
 Onkyo HF or UAPP can do it too


----------



## Francisk

Does anybody know if it's okay to charge he Mojo using 2 amps load instead of 1 amp. Any possibility of damaging my Mojo by using 2 amps charging?


----------



## fiascogarcia

francisk said:


> Does anybody know if it's okay to charge he Mojo using 2 amps load instead of 1 amp. Any possibility of damaging my Mojo by using 2 amps charging?


 
 I'm no expert here, but I'm guessing increasing the charge load may very well damage your Mojo.  
  
 edit: Nevermind; I see the manual indicates that it requires _*at least*_ a 1 amp charge, so I get your question.


----------



## Francisk

fiascogarcia said:


> I'm no expert here, but I'm guessing increasing the charge load may very well damage your Mojo.  What would be your interest in using a different charge?
> 
> edit: Nevermind; I see the manual indicates that it requires at least a 1 amp charge, so I get your question.


 
  
 The reason I'm asking is because there's only one 2 amp port remaining on my multi port USB charger to charge my Mojo so I'm wondering if it's okay to use that instead of a 1 amp port.


----------



## Coopaw

godsinhisheaven said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, do think this amp has enough power for my HE 560?


 

 That is what I run and it's plenty to satisfy me.  It plays much louder than I care to listen.


----------



## Torq

francisk said:


> The reason I'm asking is because there's only one 2 amp port remaining on my multi port USB charger to charge my Mojo so I'm wondering if it's okay to use that instead of a 1 amp port.




There's no risk at all. The Mojo, or any other device, will only draw as much current as it needs.

You can't "force" current into a load.


----------



## Blasyrkh

usually there is a circuit that drains only the current necessary for the battery to be charged.
  
 you can give 10A, but the circuit will give only 1A to the battery, to avoid damage. this is how chargeble devices have been working for ages.
 mojo isn't exeception for sure


----------



## Mojo ideas

blasyrkh said:


> thanks guys, but I knew Win 10 would support USB DACs, but if I'm not wrong only UAC1, then maybe there should be problems without proper drivers to support hi res DACs like mojo.
> I wanted to know exactly if someone tested it with mojo.
> 
> 
> ...


 It's so nice to see these very positive comments from you they are so different from your earlier postings when you were blaming mojo for your phone's problems. I'm glad your all sorted now!


----------



## dxanex

blasyrkh said:


> there's no DSD bitstream support in those apps like VOX.
> DSD audio is converted to standard PCM, it should reach 32bit @ 192khz or maybe 96khz at max, it cannot even reach the true 64bit 352/705 khz lossless convertion.
> you'll never see the white light using those programs, and maybe in the settings (synchronize sample rates should be the setting you are searching for) you'll be able to convert files to an higher frequency than the standard 44.1, but hardly more than 192
> 
> ...




I see, thank you for the informative post. I'm new to using portable devices to play hi res audio and didn't realize that the audio is converted to PCM. The most I've ever used on my iPhone is Spotify and Tidal. I'll play around with some other players other than Vox this week and see what results I get.


----------



## echoz

francisk said:


> The reason I'm asking is because there's only one 2 amp port remaining on my multi port USB charger to charge my Mojo so I'm wondering if it's okay to use that instead of a 1 amp port.




Dude, have fun with mojo. Don't let the battery drain you. Rob said that the battery will last 10-20 years. Worse case just replace the battery can continue enjoying the mojo.


----------



## Francisk

echoz said:


> Dude, have fun with mojo. Don't let the battery drain you. Rob said that the battery will last 10-20 years. Worse case just replace the battery can continue enjoying the mojo.


 

 Thanks for the response. I was just being careful that's all. Don't want to damage my Mojo because I'm really enjoying it now.


----------



## sheldaze

blasyrkh said:


> what!?! impossible, if it doesn't work there's another reason, maybe you haven't changed the output device


 
 Nope - all that is required to get sound back is to launch the Audio Midi setup utility and set the output resolution back to something reasonable.
  
 This happens not just with the Mojo, but also with other DSD-capable DACs. The default resolution that Apple's OS X picks is too high, such that basic audio, like from YouTube videos, does not play.
  
 I thought exactly as you said - output not set to the correct device. Or a new issue, Audirvana+ has muted a few DACs - that bug has since been fixed. But when I first connect up a new DAC, the MacOS default is to set the resolution too high and has not been fixed. So I'll be playing music, just fine from Audirvana+ (in that is sets the resolution to that of the audio being played). But back in the world of YouTube and browser audio, nothing. Nada. Mute.


----------



## betula

Has anyone else noticed that the USB slots of Mojo are quite shallow?
 Why is that?


----------



## Francisk

blasyrkh said:


> usually there is a circuit that drains only the current necessary for the battery to be charged.
> 
> you can give 10A, but the circuit will give only 1A to the battery, to avoid damage. this is how chargeble devices have been working for ages.
> mojo isn't exeception for sure


 
 Thanks for the confirmation Blasyrkh, this is giving me peace of mind now.


----------



## chesterchan

Anyone else's Mojo when charged full and using the USB port lasts lesser than the intended 8 hours of use? Mine lasts around 6-6.5 hours only. Charged using 1.5A


----------



## hellfire8888

jump into the bandwagon....charging mojo now.. by the way just wanna ask which music app is the best pair with mojo on iphone 6?
  
 thanks.


----------



## Mython

salla45 said:


> u2nite said:
> 
> 
> > Salla45, great to hear you are enjoying your music.
> ...


 
  
  
 More female vocalist options to treat your Mojo to, here:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/522812/the-best-female-vocals-your-favorite-female-singers/2175#post_10824627


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Did you get a case yet?


----------



## freitz

hellfire8888 said:


> jump into the bandwagon....charging mojo now.. by the way just wanna ask which music app is the best pair with mojo on iphone 6?
> 
> thanks.




I don't have a mojo but I use tidal mostly now a days


----------



## bavinck

Great with mojo:
Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms

Layered album, sounds great!


----------



## Takeanidea

bavinck said:


> Great with mojo:
> Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms
> 
> Layered album, sounds great!




Isn't it strange how the oldies are still the go to for lots of headfiers - that was the album I listened to when I bought my Rega Planar 2 Turntable back in 1984
I still have the turntable too


----------



## uzi2

I believe it was also the first fully digital CD release. I remember it being released on CD before it was available on vinyl...


----------



## NaiveSound

Do you guys think the Mojo ***line*** will have a yearly release? (defiently no need to, as this 1st Gen mojo is to me pretty much perfect), or is audio equipment in general not a yearly released like smartphones for example?


----------



## spook76

hellfire8888 said:


> jump into the bandwagon....charging mojo now.. by the way just wanna ask which music app is the best pair with mojo on iphone 6?
> 
> thanks.



For my money buy Onkyo HF Player. For $10 you can play almost any file format and bit rate up to DSD. Also, it has a very easy to use user interface and transferring files from your computer to your iDevice is simple. Finally, Onkyo is specifically mentioned in the Mojo manual so Mt. Watts and company probably used it in their development of the Mojo.


----------



## Mython

uzi2 said:


> I believe it was also the first fully digital CD release. I remember it being released on CD before it was available on vinyl...


 
  
 I think it might have come after Prince's _Purple Rain_, but my memory on that is hazy.
  
 Much as like _Brothers In Arms_, I always disliked the extremely artificial-sounding treble.
  
  
 Perhaps it sounds more natural via Mojo, but I doubt Mojo can make a silk purse out of it.


----------



## bavinck

takeanidea said:


> Isn't it strange how the oldies are still the go to for lots of headfiers - that was the album I listened to when I bought my Rega Planar 2 Turntable back in 1984
> I still have the turntable too



For sure. I was listening to the remastered version, just stunning sq in the recording compared to the compressed crap put out today (like Adele)


----------



## warrior1975

That was and still is one of my favorite albums ever, music is incredible. I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a Mojo. I'm up in the air, either Fiio X7 first or Mojo. I'm definitely getting both, that much I know. Just don't know which I'd enjoy more by itself. I'm leaning towards the X7 because I love electronics, and that would be more fun to look and play with. 

Anyway, I haven't read, but anyone here try the MOJO with Tralucent Ref 1 too? 

Mython-I just wanted to say thank you. You put together an excellent thread, and the effort you go through is amazing. It's better than a majority of threads out there, loads of great information, and organized. Amazing job my friend. Better than a lot of threads managed by their respective manufacturers. Cheers bro!


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> Do you guys think the Mojo ***line*** will have a yearly release? (defiently no need to, as this 1st Gen mojo is to me pretty much perfect), or is audio equipment in general not a yearly released like smartphones for example?


 
  
  
 No.
  
 If you watch _John Franks' interview_, he discusses that.


----------



## bavinck

warrior1975 said:


> That was and still is one of my favorite albums ever, music is incredible. I'm getting close to pulling the trigger on a Mojo. I'm up in the air, either Fiio X7 first or Mojo. I'm definitely getting both, that much I know. Just don't know which I'd enjoy more by itself. I'm leaning towards the X7 because I love electronics, and that would be more fun to look and play with.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't read, but anyone here try the MOJO with Tralucent Ref 1 too?
> 
> Mython-I just wanted to say thank you. You put together an excellent thread, and the effort you go through is amazing. It's better than a majority of threads out there, loads of great information, and organized. Amazing job my friend. Better than a lot of threads managed by their respective manufacturers. Cheers bro!



Mojo sounds better than the x7 imo, and is more versatile in what it can power stock. That being said, I love my X7 on the go with iems....


----------



## warrior1975

Thanks bro. I know it's highly subjective, but that seems to be the consensus. I plan on rooting and installing V4A, which is a basshead must, so my X7 experience will be exponentially different. I wouldn't even purchase the X7 at this point if I couldn't root. 

By basshead, that doesn't not mean I don't appreciate, or even love mids and treble. Common misconception. I just love bass, especially sub bass, but I don't tolerate it bleeding into mids, or overpowering vocals and treble. 

Anyway, I don't have anything I own that's very difficult to drive. Sony Xb90ex would be the most difficult thing to drive. Mostly IEMS and Fostex Th900. That being said, I need an amp. Need that extra juice for the bass and my man Hawaiibadboy loves his Mojo, so I'm on board. Of course, just a little problem, money!! Hoping in a month I can have all my toys.


----------



## NaiveSound

warrior1975 said:


> Thanks bro. I know it's highly subjective, but that seems to be the consensus. I plan on rooting and installing V4A, which is a basshead must, so my X7 experience will be exponentially different. I wouldn't even purchase the X7 at this point if I couldn't root.
> 
> By basshead, that doesn't not mean I don't appreciate, or even love mids and treble. Common misconception. I just love bass, especially sub bass, but I don't tolerate it bleeding into mids, or overpowering vocals and treble.
> 
> Anyway, I don't have anything I own that's very difficult to drive. Sony Xb90ex would be the most difficult thing to drive. Mostly IEMS and Fostex Th900. That being said, I need an amp. Need that extra juice for the bass and my man Hawaiibadboy loves his Mojo, so I'm on board. Of course, just a little problem, money!! Hoping in a month I can have all my toys.




What do you think about se846


----------



## uzi2

.


----------



## warrior1975

NaiveSound-I truly enjoyed the Se846. Very well made, comfortable, and sounded quite good. Just have to be careful as they are sensitive, very sensitive. The filter system is great, a bit of a hassle, but definitely changes the sound signature as advertised.

Several people here have the mojo/Hugo Se846 combo as well.


----------



## spook76

I just bought the KSE1500 and pairing with the Mojo is wonderful. The transient response of the Mojo coupled with an electrostatic IEM is euphoric.


----------



## x RELIC x

uzi2 said:


> Most likely the original DSD was mastered in PCM before conversion anyway. DSD from recording to mastering is still pretty rare and the resulting files are way too big for portable use. If I had any, I would probably be converting them to PCM 24/96 for convenience as well as SQ.
> I prefer the PCM "Jazz at the Pawnshop" to SACD.




David *E*lias - mastered in DSD - No difference to my ears when listening to the PCM version.


----------



## bettyn

Am considering buying either the Mojo or the Sony PHA 3. Have Nighthawk and B & W P7 headphones along with the original FiiO X5 ,  the FiiO X5II, an iPod Touch and several generations of iPods.. They  work well with my Oppo ha 2, but that portable amp, as you all know, doesn't have a digital output for me go play the FiiO products I would like to use in my car stereo. Which sounds better and would work best for me? Thanks.


----------



## Blasyrkh

I have the full discography of Dire Straits in SACD...very good indeed
  
 some Queen SACD too, like Innuendo, The Miracle and A kind of Magic
  
 they sound quite awesome, even if maybe not the best albums to test the Mojo


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> David Alias - mastered in DSD - No difference to my ears when listening to the PCM version.


 

 David *Elias*... I've only heard Crossing - that was SACD. I've not compared versions as I would have listened to the 5.1


----------



## NaiveSound

Are vinyl rips sonically different or better than cdr flacs?


----------



## spook76

naivesound said:


> Are vinyl rips sonically different or better than cdr flacs?




Generally yes. Vinyl, because is it analog, is usually the least compressed version of an album.


----------



## x RELIC x

dxanex said:


> Isn't Tidal HiFi supposed to stream at a higher sample rate than Spotify premium? I'm using Vox on my iPhone, playing files hat I can confirm are 24/96kHz and DSD but I've never seen the power light change to any color other than bright red. Maybe I'll try another hi res audio player.




No, Tidal HiFi is CD _lossless_ quality which is still 16bit/44.1 kHz. Spotify premium is _lossy_ 320 Kbps compression but still 16/44.1 kHz. Don't get lossy and lossless Kbps (kilobits per second) mixed up with sampling rates. The difference is file compression, not sampling rate.


----------



## x RELIC x

uzi2 said:


> David *Elias*... I've only heard Crossing - that was SACD. I've not compared versions as I would have listened to the 5.1




Arg, autocorrect... :wink_face:

He mastered straight to DSD which is why I tested with his albums. Paid money for both DSD and 24/96 versions specifically for testing.


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> Are vinyl rips sonically different or better than cdr flacs?


 
  
  
  
 Vinyl rips have their fans, mostly because vinyl is considered, by many fans, to sound superior to digital formats.
  
 But the problem is that as soon as you rip vinyl to digital, you are taking away the very thing about it that is supposedly superior - it's pure analogue quality.
  
 Added to this, one should bear in mind that anyone doing a vinyl rip is unlikely to have a studio-grade ADC (Analogue-Digital-Converter).
  
 So, in my opinion, vinyl rips are just absurdly stupid. I'd much rather have a digital file made, using a studio-grade ADC, from the original studio analogue master tape, than have someone at home, _no matter how excellent their record deck may be, _converting a vinyl record to a digital file.
  
  
  
 In any case, I am really, _*really*_ looking forward to the day (quite soon) when Rob Watts gets a high tap-count ADC into some commercial studios, so that some analogue master-tape albums can be remastered to digital, using his excellent digital conversion approach - these particular remasters should sound very substantially better than any other digital masters or remasters ever produced, thus far.


----------



## NaiveSound

spook76 said:


> Generally yes. Vinyl, because is it analog, is usually the least compressed version of an album.




And they sound clearer and overall better compared to any other rips? 

I wish I had a vinyl rip file. To try it out, I hear all about them


----------



## shoot-em-up

Actually that was Alchemy in 1984. Brothers in Arms didn't get released until May 13th. 1985.
_"Brothers in Arms_ was recorded from November 1984 to March 1985 at AIR Studios on the island of Montserrat,"
_Brothers in Arms_ was one of the first albums to be directed at the CD market, and was a full digital recording (DDD) at a time when most popular music was recorded on analog equipment.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brothers_in_Arms_(Dire_Straits_album),,   "Enjoy the Music"


----------



## x RELIC x

Adele "Hello" on vinyl vs CD, as posted on the AK380 thread.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/763752/astell-kern-ak380/3810#post_12390799



We've been over this before. It's not that CD isn't capable of great levels and dynamics, it's that quite often the studio will increase the levels too much on the CD release because they think 'louder is better'. Well I hate it. With vinyl you can't do that so the vinyl release ends up sounding better.


----------



## spook76

mython said:


> Vinyl rips have their fans, mostly because vinyl is considered, by many fans, to sound superior to digital formats.
> 
> But the problem is that as soon as you rip vinyl to digital, you are taking away the very thing about it that is supposedly superior - it's pure analogue quality.
> 
> ...



I agree Mython but the studio quality vinyl rips far surpass most other formats when it comes to dynamic compression.


----------



## uzi2

naivesound said:


> And they sound clearer and overall better compared to any other rips?
> 
> I wish I had a vinyl rip file. To try it out, I hear all about them


 

 The only reason to convert your vinyl albums to digital is so you can listen to them on the go. If you have a record deck you can make your own digital conversion very easily.


----------



## x RELIC x

See my previous post. It's pretty clear why often vinyl sounds better. Darn cross posts.


----------



## Mython

Yeah, fair point about the dynamic compression abuses often evident in CD releases. I will concede that, even though I stand by the shortcomings I stated about ADC in a home setup.
  
  
 My recommendation would be to simply avoid listening to Adele.
  
 And _not just because of the dynamic compression _


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> Yeah, fair point about the dynamic compression abuses often evident in CD releases. I will concede that, even though I stand by the shortcomings I stated about ADC in a home setup.




I'm very excited for Chord to work in the ADC realm. More people should be excited about it too. Could you imagine the whole chain being up the same level as Dave.


----------



## NaiveSound

uzi2 said:


> The only reason to convert your vinyl albums to digital is so you can listen to them on the go. If you have a record deck you can make your own digital conversion very easily.




I don't. Have a vinyl table or anything, just my on thr go audio gear 

The only audio gear I own is dx80 to mojo to se846 
But I like it! Just wish I'd see what thr hype about vinyl rips are so I can listen to them with my gear


----------



## shoot-em-up

Actually *Brothers in Arms* is the fifth studio album by the British rock band Dire Straits, released on [May 13th.1985] by Vertigo Records
 not in 1984..
 See my follow-up post on the next page 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brothers_in_Arms_(Dire_Straits_album)
 Sorry 4 the double post... My 1st. reply didn't seem to go on the right page for some reason. Enjoy The Music!


----------



## uzi2

mython said:


> Yeah, fair point about the dynamic compression abuses often evident in CD releases. I will concede that, even though I stand by the shortcomings I stated about ADC in a home setup.
> 
> 
> My recommendation would be to simply avoid listening to Adele.
> ...


 

 Fortunately, the best music is also, very often the best recorded and mastered...


----------



## Deftone

chesterchan said:


> Anyone else's Mojo when charged full and using the USB port lasts lesser than the intended 8 hours of use? Mine lasts around 6-6.5 hours only. Charged using 1.5A


 
  
 yes mine only lasts about 6 hours also


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I don't. Have a vinyl table or anything, just my on thr go audio gear
> 
> The only audio gear I own is dx80 to mojo to se846
> But I like it! Just wish I'd see what thr hype about vinyl rips are so I can listen to them with my gear




It mostly comes down to lack of dynamic compression (volume level abuse) by the studio on the vinyl version vs the CD release. In the image I posted earlier you can clearly see a loss of detail and clipping in the CD release compared to the vinyl release because the CD levels have been so elevated. Brothers In Arms (1985 CD release) is a great example where they took care to maintain proper levels. The re-master of that album dropped the ball somewhat in this regard. There are many exceptional CD releases out there, but it's sort of a mine feild to figure out which ones are good. The trend since around 2000 has been to keep increasing the recording levels at the detriment to fidelity which is why a lot of the older recordings on CD sound better, and the re-masters usually are too elevated.

With the Mojo it's really the well mastered CD releases with less dynamic compression (no 'loudness wars') that really shine. Its strength is in the nuances.


----------



## Deftone

bavinck said:


> Great with mojo:
> Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms
> 
> Layered album, sounds great!


 
  
 i havent heard anything that sounds bad on the mojo, everything is great to me


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> And they sound clearer and overall better compared to any other rips?
> 
> I wish I had a vinyl rip file. To try it out, I hear all about them


 
  
 a well mastered digital audio file is far superior to a vinyl rip imo.


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm more confused then ever... Wish I could listen and see what my dumbass thinks


----------



## Sound Eq

any news about the add on modules for the mojo


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> I'm more confused then ever... Wish I could listen and see what my dumbass thinks


 
  
 I'm sure you already have some CD rips without excessive dynamic range clipping/compression. In which case, you don't necessarily need to experience vinyl rips.


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> any news about the add on modules for the mojo


 
  
 Nope. Not yet...


----------



## echoz

spook76 said:


> I just bought the KSE1500 and pairing with the Mojo is wonderful. The transient response of the Mojo coupled with an electrostatic IEM is euphoric.


 
 Interesting, I though I read somewhere from Chord stating that Mojo works with most headphones and Iems except electrostatic. Nice to hear that it's working.


----------



## x RELIC x

echoz said:


> Interesting, I though I read somewhere from Chord stating that Mojo works with most headphones and Iems except electrostatic. Nice to hear that it's working.




The Mojo is the DAC but the KSE1500 still needs to use the electrostatic amp connected.


----------



## bavinck

x relic x said:


> Adele "Hello" on vinyl vs CD, as posted on the AK380 thread.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/763752/astell-kern-ak380/3810#post_12390799
> 
> ...




On the hello single everyone is crazy about, you can hear the compression very obviously. She starts out quietly singing into the mic, then gets louder into the chorus. They are both at equal volume (compressed) which makes her quiet sections sound forced and the loud sections sound hollow. Such a shape, as that gal clearly has the chops.


----------



## bavinck

Another perfect example of compression is Baroness' new album Purple. It is totally brickwalled to the point of actually clipping when played normally. The sound mixer should be ashamed they ruined such a wonderful album.


----------



## vapman

Is anyone using a device like this to bypass the Mojo's USB audio issues? I was thinking of getting one to use Mojo via optical.
  
 https://www.minidsp.com/products/usb-audio-interface/usbstreamer-box


----------



## Francisk

The best thing about having a Mojo is that I don't have to worry about which DAP to use now. Everything just sounded good with it. Heck....even my cheap Chuwi Hi10 China made Windows 10 tablet sounds amazing through the Mojo. Trust me, without the Mojo, you don't even want to plug your headphone or IEM into this tablet....lol


----------



## pwncake

bettyn said:


> Am considering buying either the Mojo or the Sony PHA 3. Have Nighthawk and B & W P7 headphones along with the original FiiO X5 ,  the FiiO X5II, an iPod Touch and several generations of iPods.. They  work well with my Oppo ha 2, but that portable amp, as you all know, doesn't have a digital output for me go play the FiiO products I would like to use in my car stereo. Which sounds better and would work best for me? Thanks.




Had the same predicament. Went the way of mojo. Zero regrets. 

PHA 3 has better sound stage, and balanced ports, but little mojo trumps the PHA 3 everywhere else, imho. 

Oh, also the new sonys have beaaauuutiful sparkles at the high end. Some people can't live without it, so that might factor into your consideration. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## bettyn

Thanks. Decided on the Mojo, too. Did so after  hearing it was created using the Nighthawks as its reference headphones and therefore the Mojo sounds best with the Nighthawks. Later on, I may add a Sony music server to my home system. Both are great products.Wish I could afford both,


----------



## rkt31

somewhere it was mentioned to go for measurements for yggy vs mojo. I did find some on net. mojo measures better in dynamic range. I could decipher much further. any links and interpretation of the measurements for both. so far for dr mojo seems to have an edge at 1/6 th the price .


----------



## rkt31

'could not decipher'


----------



## warrior1975

I think Currawong offered his opinion on mojo, Hugo, and Yggy earlier in this thread if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## NaiveSound

So should I get vinyl rips or cd flac files? For best sound quality?


----------



## noobandroid

naivesound said:


> So should I get vinyl rips or cd flac files? For best sound quality?



cd flac should be widely available than of vinyl records


----------



## deuter

mython said:


> Nope. Not yet...




Will get the ak100 then


----------



## ddaktiv

Hey everyone, has anybody ever paired this with a bookshelf setup? 
If so may I know what combo is needed? 
Also does anyone know if there's anyway to make this Bluetooth enabled? Like say pair it w a Bluetooth transceiver and connect a Bluetooth receiver for the speakers.. Would that work or is it a useless Excercise?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> So should I get vinyl rips or cd flac files? For best sound quality?


 
  
 depends on how good the gear was that they used to record the vinyl, the quality of the vinyl itself and if clicking and pop reduction was used.
  
 you need to listen to find out.


----------



## rbalcom

I read here that the battery indicator LED goes blue, green, yellow, red, blinking red from fully charged to empty, but my Mojo doesn't seem to go through that cycle. While charging, the LED is solid green until it goes out indicating it is fully charged. Then, with the charger disconnected, turning the Mojo on and playing music, either from my Mac or DAP, the LED remains off for a couple of hours and then comes on as green. It stays green for a few hours until it shifts to red. I never see blue or yellow. Now maybe I missed them, but if that is the case they were not those colors for very long.
  
 Has anyone else observed a simple off, green, red sequence for the battery indicator LED? Battery life is normal to me. It's more of an understanding the indication issue. The user manual says nothing about the indicator colors that I have found.


----------



## x RELIC x

rbalcom said:


> I read here that the battery indicator LED goes blue, green, yellow, red, blinking red from fully charged to empty, but my Mojo doesn't seem to go through that cycle. *While charging, the LED is solid green until it goes out indicating it is fully charged*. Then, with the charger disconnected, turning the Mojo on and playing music, either from my Mac or DAP, the LED remains off for a couple of hours and then comes on as green. It stays green for a few hours until it shifts to red. I never see blue or yellow. Now maybe I missed them, but if that is the case they were not those colors for very long.
> 
> Has anyone else observed a simple off, green, red sequence for the battery indicator LED? Battery life is normal to me. It's more of an understanding the indication issue. The user manual says nothing about the indicator colors that I have found.




Are you using the Mojo while it's charging? When the unit is off the LED indicator should be white and that's it. When the white light goes out it's fully charged. If the white light is blinking the Mojo isn't getting enough current.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

naivesound said:


> So should I get vinyl rips or cd flac files? For best sound quality?


 

 When you say 'get', I take it you mean 'buy'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Unless you have money to spend on records, a decent vinyl setup and an ADC, buy CDs or FLACs.


----------



## pwncake

Guys

Am wondering if anyone here is facing this issue

I tried playing a flac (24/192) on my iPhone connected to my mojo, via Can Opener. When I played the music, a sharp pitched whine came out from my left IEM, and the Can Opener app read "clip". 

When I plugged the mojo to my iMac, and played the same file, no issues. Plugged back to my iPhone, and played that file - same issue. 

Other songs at not 24/192 (I played 24/96), and there was no such issue. 

Any idea what's going on?


----------



## rkt31

quality of vinyl rip will depend upon the vinyl player and quality of analog to digital converter. a CD flac should be better generally. I said generally because most of the commercial CDs are mastered to sound louder than the original analog master. some Audiophile brands like waterlily acoustics and opus 3 records preserve the dynamics while transferring from analog master tapes to digital. some audiophile brands issue native digital recordings as it was recorded in studio without any processing done later on.


----------



## hellfire8888

Just purchased NePlayer on my iphone to work with MOJO. It has higher upsampling rate compare to Onkyo HF player..So far so good no issue..


----------



## episiarch

x relic x said:


> We've been over this before. It's not that CD isn't capable of great levels and dynamics, it's that quite often the studio will increase the levels too much on the CD release because they think 'louder is better'. Well I hate it. With vinyl you can't do that so the vinyl release ends up sounding better.


 
  
 Well said. 
  
 My own example is Florence and the Machine.  I like her music, but for me the digital versions of Lungs and Ceremonials were simply unlistenable.  http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=florence&album=lungs


----------



## doraymon

If money was not an issue, what is the best pair of IEMs you would pair with Mojo?


----------



## hellfire8888

the ball on mojo show it is not DSD even though i play DSD via Onkyo HF player on iphone 6 plus. Please help


----------



## uzi2

doraymon said:


> If money was not an issue, what is the best pair of IEMs you would pair with Mojo?


 

 Money is an issue. That is why I have not heard all the available high priced IEMs and am unable to answer your question.


----------



## doraymon

uzi2 said:


> Money is an issue. That is why I have not heard all the available high priced IEMs and am unable to answer your question.


 

 Ok rephrase: what is the best sounding IEMs you have tried so far?


----------



## hellfire8888

doraymon said:


> Ok rephrase: what is the best sounding IEMs you have tried so far?


 
 JVC FX850


----------



## AndrewH13

doraymon said:


> Ok rephrase: what is the best sounding IEMs you have tried so far?




Tralucent Audio 1plus2s. I enjoy at different times my Shure 846s, ie800s, Westone W40s. And have heard Angie, Laylas, K10s, etc. all very good iems. But 1plus2s on the end of my Mojo create a greater soundstage and bring more excitement to the music.


----------



## xtr4

doraymon said:


> Ok rephrase: what is the best sounding IEMs you have tried so far?




FLC8s Hahah because I couldn't afford the higher range TOTL so didn't bother trying.


----------



## doraymon

andrewh13 said:


> Tralucent Audio 1plus2s. I enjoy at different times my Shure 846s, ie800s, Westone W40s. And have heard Angie, Laylas, K10s, etc. all very good iems. But 1plus2s on the end of my Mojo create a greater soundstage and bring more excitement to the music.


 

 Thanks. Let me add that I love the SE846 although the bass is a bit exaggerated and muddy, I love the bass of the K3003 but I find the highs way too harsh. I didn't like the ie800s at all.
  
 I was considering the K10s in fact, but wanted to hear some opinions as my next IEMs will be used 99% of the time with Mojo.


----------



## aangen

There is a person on the net who is legendary for doing high quality vinyl rips of thousands of classic albums. He lists his equipment and his process and he does a really nice job. He likes to rip as many different versions/releases of the old classics as he can. He makes the rips available in 24/96 and 16/44.1. I have quite a few of his rips and they sound swell. I leave them as 24/96 on my computer but bring them down to 16/44.1 for my portables. I don't prefer his vinyl rips to CD sound so much, but I do enjoy the mastering of the old LPs more than what is sometimes available on CD. The down side of this is what this person is doing is not legal, no money changes hands but the record companies most likely hate that this is happening. It would be sweet if the record companies would do this themselves but they can't be trusted to do it as well as this fellow does. They'd normalize and compress and completely miss the point.
  
 Naive you most likely would not be greatly impressed with the sound of these recordings. Based on the 500+ messages you have posted here in the last couple of weeks it seem like you want music to POP, to JUMP OUT and GRAB YOU. Vinyl isn't likely to do that for you. It is more subtle. I think you should continue your search for decent headphones that are FUN and a better DAC,
  
 It just has to exist. It just has to. For you.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

doraymon said:


> Thanks. Let me add that I love the SE846 although the bass is a bit exaggerated and muddy, I love the bass of the K3003 but I find the highs way too harsh. I didn't like the ie800s at all.
> 
> I was considering the K10s in fact, but wanted to hear some opinions as my next IEMs will be used 99% of the time with Mojo.




Go demo Rhapsodio Solar, > K10 IMHO...

http://www.rhapsodio.com/about/


----------



## spook76

doraymon said:


> Ok rephrase: what is the best sounding IEMs you have tried so far?



The KSE1500. Both Rob Watts and the engineers at Shure understand transient response is a major factor to the musicality of audio response and together they are euphoric.


----------



## mazzy009

doraymon said:


> If money was not an issue, what is the best pair of IEMs you would pair with Mojo?


 
 Radius HP-TWF31 
 Zero Audio Duoza on second place


----------



## Antihippy

doraymon said:


> Ok rephrase: what is the best sounding IEMs you have tried so far?


 
 Aurisonic Harmony.
  
 Simply one of the best in marrying bass imapct and quality along with a clear sound with beautiful mids.


----------



## Mython

Morning, all!
  
 I'm in a musical mood, so here are some mostly-guitar-based suggestions, to get your Mojo started! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TgSMcQoxM8
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95S3LTvicBU
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM11OD_umkc
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkb_TMdZuRA
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqjD4oinpJA
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=EFDFpS9_ZWY
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=xuYWhsjFpNM
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=Ot6pSrKT1oc
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUaevnP1LLg
 https://youtu.be/tgp0GJA53sk?t=8m59s
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFc4Vs3dq4U
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZzk68xejF8
  
  
 something mellow:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnriSFl8gfs
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6rV2dwV4kk
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7Ev59Xl3P8


----------



## Tony1110

doraymon said:


> Ok rephrase: what is the best sounding IEMs you have tried so far?




I've been impressed with the new Q-Jays and Mojo combination.


----------



## deuter

Any inks to shortest, decent quality and cheap cable between mojo and ak100 ?

Needs shipping to Melbourne.


----------



## x RELIC x

Take a moment with the Mojo and....

_Pause_ - Emily Barker & The Red Clay Halo


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fHmInliE7dE[/VIDEO]


----------



## Blasyrkh

I wa listening to Cafè Blue - PAtricia Barber SACD
  
 This is not my genre and I don't listen to it at home, but since I really like jazz live performance,if I can enjoy this album at home, means the reproduction is much like a live show.
 Awesome, too bad just for a slight  of Patricia's voice sibilance.
  
  
 Yaqin 300b amplifies the Pros of the Mojo, gives more 3d Ambience and realism, more punch and dynamics....all with HD800. Pure bliss


----------



## xtr4

deuter said:


> Any inks to shortest, decent quality and cheap cable between mojo and ak100 ?
> 
> Needs shipping to Melbourne.




For optical, there really isn't any cheap ones available. However if you can afford it, Head-fiers, myself included would recommend the Sysconcept cable. They produce by far, the shortest and tidiest cable for optical to Mojo.


----------



## rkt31

I also felt sibilant vocals in Patricia barber albums which otherwise are very good in music.


----------



## sheldaze

vapman said:


> Is anyone using a device like this to bypass the Mojo's USB audio issues? I was thinking of getting one to use Mojo via optical.
> 
> https://www.minidsp.com/products/usb-audio-interface/usbstreamer-box


 
 Have you tried the box, which you linked? Does it work from both Android and iDevices?
  
 I have a similar Peachtree Audio X1, but I never used it with a Mojo. I used it to distribute music from my Mac laptop to multiple DACs simultaneously at a headphone meet. And at the same meet, I found it did not work from a friends iPhone. I'll have to try using my personal iDevices. I recently did accomplish the same sort of distribution from my iPad using a Pure i-20, feeding into multiple DACs. I liked the setup so much, I continued using it at home - just yesterday feeding it into the Chord Mojo via Toslink (and keeping a charge going to the iPad, which would not have happened straight USB into Mojo).
  
 However in none of these setups, can I think of an issue in the Mojo and how it implements USB, for which I was trying to bypass. So my real question is, what issue are you referring to?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Interesting watching the lengthy interview with the head of Chord on youtube.


----------



## vapman

sheldaze said:


> Have you tried the box, which you linked? Does it work from both Android and iDevices?
> 
> I have a similar Peachtree Audio X1, but I never used it with a Mojo. I used it to distribute music from my Mac laptop to multiple DACs simultaneously at a headphone meet. And at the same meet, I found it did not work from a friends iPhone. I'll have to try using my personal iDevices. I recently did accomplish the same sort of distribution from my iPad using a Pure i-20, feeding into multiple DACs. I liked the setup so much, I continued using it at home - just yesterday feeding it into the Chord Mojo via Toslink (and keeping a charge going to the iPad, which would not have happened straight USB into Mojo).
> 
> However in none of these setups, can I think of an issue in the Mojo and how it implements USB, for which I was trying to bypass. So my real question is, what issue are you referring to?




See the posts earlier in the thread where the Mojo creator himself describes how the optical inputs have reclocking while the usb input does not, or something like that. I can't find the post and don't own any android or iOS device to test the usbstreamer on. It works well in any OS I try.


----------



## sheldaze

vapman said:


> See the posts earlier in the thread where the Mojo creator himself describes how the optical inputs have reclocking while the usb input does not, or something like that. I can't find the post and don't own any android or iOS device to test the usbstreamer on. It works well in any OS I try.


 
 I guess I accidentally did what your post suggested, by using the Pure i-20 to feed Toslink into the Mojo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 All I know is I felt sad for being human - you know, for having to stop listening to the headphones to do things like eat...
 I'll look for the post you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## Mython

*www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/3495#post_12044746*


----------



## xeroian

hellfire8888 said:


> the ball on mojo show it is not DSD even though i play DSD via Onkyo HF player on iphone 6 plus. Please help




In Onkyo settings make sure that upsampling is turned off and that the DSD Mode is set to DoP.


----------



## hellfire8888

xeroian said:


> In Onkyo settings make sure that upsampling is turned off and that the DSD Mode is set to DoP.


 
 thanks problem solved! by the way i use neplayer now  so far so good...now i am comparing if there is any different between using cayin n6 as the source vs iphone 6


----------



## Replicant187




----------



## freitz

replicant187 said:


>


 
 wait what is that? does it also have more battery?


----------



## AxelCloris

freitz said:


> wait what is that? does it also have more battery?


 
  
 It's an adapter for use with Apple's Lightning CCK dongle. I don't know about an additional battery.


----------



## freitz

axelcloris said:


> It's an adapter for use with Apple's Lightning CCK dongle. I don't know about an additional battery.


 
 Yeah. Where can I get one?


----------



## Replicant187

freitz said:


> Yeah. Where can I get one?




release date and price TBA.


----------



## deuter

replicant187 said:


> release date and price TBA.




What else are we getting ?


----------



## Vidal

Quote: 





replicant187 said:


> release date and price TBA.


 
  
 Daftest solution I've ever seen unless it adds something like a battery, especially when it's possible to combine the CCK into a single micro usb cable, like below


----------



## NaiveSound

I can't wait to replace my dx80 with a SD attachment or whatever is coming out in thr coming months (or 6 months plus) it's actually exiting.


----------



## deuter

naivesound said:


> I can't wait to replace my dx80 with a SD attachment or whatever is coming out in thr coming months (or 6 months plus) it's actually exiting.




Iam the same, waiting for the SD card module.


----------



## vapman

Is anyone here using their Mojo directly into powered monitors or a power amp?
 Curious if it can be used for a home stereo as well, although putting unnecessary strain on the battery becomes my concern then.
 I guess another question should be, is anyone using their Mojo primarily plugged in for power.


----------



## Mython

vapman said:


> Is anyone here using their Mojo directly into powered monitors or a power amp?
> Curious if it can be used for a home stereo as well, although putting unnecessary strain on the battery becomes my concern then.
> I guess another question should be, is anyone using their Mojo primarily plugged in for power.


 
  
  
 Searching the thread for *=784602&advanced=1]'genelec'* will give you a starter on this topic, though there are other posts buried within the thread
  
  
 .


----------



## vapman

mython said:


> Searching the thread for *'genelec'* will give you a starter, on this topic, thought there are other posts buried within the thread


 

 I've definitely seen people using them with their Genelec monitors, so I know it's possible, but I'd feel more at ease if people using power amps with passive speakers with their Mojo chimed in too.


----------



## Mython

vapman said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Searching the thread for *'genelec'* will give you a starter, on this topic, thought there are other posts buried within the thread
> ...


 
  
  
 What do you see as significantly different, between active speakers and a seperate power amp powering passive speakers, in relation to feeding either of them with an analogue signal from Mojo?
  
 Active equalisation and reduced speaker-cable reactivity aside, I fail to see why it'd make any difference to the Mojo aspect of the equation.
  
 In either case, a power amp is still situated in between Mojo and the speaker, albeit in differing locations.


----------



## Deftone

tony1110 said:


> I've been impressed with the new Q-Jays and Mojo combination.


 
  
 +1


----------



## vapman

mython said:


> What do you see as significantly different, between active speakers and a seperate power amp powering passive speakers, in relation to feeding either of them with an analogue signal from Mojo?
> 
> Active equalisation and reduced speaker-cable reactivity aside, I fail to see why it'd make any difference to the Mojo aspect of the equation.
> 
> In either case, a power amp is still situated in between Mojo and the speaker, albeit in differing locations.


 

 I don't know how the Mojo voliume output works vs. a plain analog preamp or headphone amp. I don't want to accidentally go from nothing to full blast on it. Doesn't have volume meters or extra clipping protection etc like most powered monitors too.


----------



## GreenBow

deuter said:


> Iam the same, waiting for the SD card module.


 
  
 I think we might have a long wait. I saw on the John Franks interview. He said if Rob says something will take a year, it takes eighteen months. I guess the six month wait for the SD-card reader is going to be nine-months. Haha!


----------



## JezR

vapman said:


> I've definitely seen people using them with their Genelec monitors, so I know it's possible, but I'd feel more at ease if people using power amps with passive speakers with their Mojo chimed in too.


 
 Hi Fi World, when they reviewed the Mojo they plugged it directly into a pair of Tannoy Westminster Royals, over a 100db sensitivity they are and it worked.


----------



## JezR

vapman said:


> I've definitely seen people using them with their Genelec monitors, so I know it's possible, but I'd feel more at ease if people using power amps with passive speakers with their Mojo chimed in too.


 
 Sorry just re read your post, I don't see why not as long as you turn the volume down before hand directly into a power amp then speakers it should work fine.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Just for those who was interested recently when I posted about the ZX cable for those using it with an external dac like I am and was after a better quality modded cable to the crappy Sony conversion cable here it is! 
  

  

  

  

  
 I had one done with a side exit from the Sony plug and the other normal out the bottom as one was for my Dad to use with his Chord Mojo. 
  
 Have to say I was chuffed this sorted out the horrible cable mess the Sony stock conversion cable entailed but was taken a back how much better the SQ was with this modded SPC cable and the usb cable is a really good solid fit into the Hugo with no play at all.  
  
 The sound to the original Sony cable is night and day difference and this is without any burn in the sound is so clear and notes so precise with more spatial and less veiled listening experience with the SPC modded cable, got a good speed to it and leading notes sound so much better than before.  Just goes to show how much the Sony conversion cable really holds things back and is a bottle neck between the ZX Walkman and my Hugo.  
  
 Have to say a big thanks to Wfanning1 for saving me on this with making this cable for me as it was driving me mad with the Sony solution to this and as well as been difficult to source one elsewhere over here in the UK at a fair price.  
  
 Posting this in the Sony ZX1/2 & Hugo thread as well as this has really changed things logistically and sonically both at the same time so if this can help someone else like it has with me then that would be great.


----------



## Mython

I'm glad it works well for you, but, wow - that enormous Sony connector looks extremely vulnerable, jutting so far out of the bottom of the ZX1


----------



## Dionysus

I received the JH Audio Angie II over this weekend and have been giving them an extensive workout. My equipment is the Mojo and the Ak100II with the Moon Audio form fit toslink cable. 
Using the AK player in both balanced and unbalance mode with the stock Moon cables and I find that it's no contest in comparison to the Mojo. 
The AK player as great as it is, it's just no match to how truely revealing the Chord Mojo is when I switch from one to the other. 
The Chord Mojo is just so musical in its accuracy and detail retrevial, that I find myself unwilling to listen to the AK player without stacking it with my Mojo. A truely remarkable piece of tech, especially given its footprint.


----------



## echoz

vapman said:


> I don't know how the Mojo voliume output works vs. a plain analog preamp or headphone amp. I don't want to accidentally go from nothing to full blast on it. Doesn't have volume meters or extra clipping protection etc like most powered monitors too.


 

 Here is my setup: iMac-iusb power-gemini-mojo-tube amp-87db speakers. I turn on mojo with line out(3 button pressed). Control the volume via tube amp. Sounded great & warmer(tube amp). My next setup would to try it out on in my car's hifi.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

vidal said:


> Daftest solution I've ever seen unless it adds something like a battery, especially when it's possible to combine the CCK into a single micro usb cable, like below


 
  
 My guess:  
  
 Additional battery 
 Blue Tooth connection


----------



## Peter Hyatt

searchofsub said:


> I highly highly doubt Mojo will sound as good as Hugo for fraction of cost. - it's made from same company nonethless, the same designer. Yes, Chord is a business. I am guessing it will share similar tone of Hugo and that's about it. Everything else should be better on hugo. Bass, extension, soundstage, details etc.
> It should sound more intimate than Hugo, as in, smaller in soundstage - but people would be confused since the clocking is so well done on mojo, it actually gives more intimate presentation, when in reality it's shrinking of soundstage. But well implemented filtering is giving illusion of intimacy.


 

 Do you still highly doubt?


----------



## blueninjasix

vapman said:


> Is anyone here using their Mojo directly into powered monitors or a power amp?
> Curious if it can be used for a home stereo as well, although putting unnecessary strain on the battery becomes my concern then.
> I guess another question should be, is anyone using their Mojo primarily plugged in for power.


 
 Mojo plugged into my valve monoblocs and Audio Note AZ-2 speakers. Transport is a fanless pc
 See picture here http://www.tonyhedley.co.uk/gallery.html
 You can just make out mojo playing at 96kHz (3 green balls)


----------



## vapman

blueninjasix said:


> Mojo plugged into my valve monoblocs and Audio Note AZ-2 speakers. Transport is a fanless pc
> See picture here http://www.tonyhedley.co.uk/gallery.html
> You can just make out mojo playing at 96kHz (3 green balls)


 

 very cool.
 this is literally the setup i was going to do.
 ordering my mojo now, should be one of the team later this week.


----------



## Decommo

I just subbed this thread and this thread is so long and I am not sure I can read all of posts on this thread. Is there anyone who has LoToo Paw Gold DAP? How is SQ comparing (A) LoToo Paw Gold only with (B) Mobile phone with MoJo combo? I prefer going for option B but not sure how it compares with LoToo Paw Gold (without external dac/amp) in terms of sound quality. It would greatly helpful if anyone can share feedback or impressions. Thank you.


----------



## vapman

decommo said:


> I just subbed this thread and this thread is so long and I am not sure I can read all of posts on this thread. Is there anyone who has LoToo Paw Gold DAP? How is SQ comparing (A) LoToo Paw Gold only with (B) Mobile phone with MoJo combo? I prefer going for option B but not sure how it compares with LoToo Paw Gold (without external dac/amp) in terms of sound quality. It would greatly helpful if anyone can share feedback or impressions. Thank you.


 

 Won't have my Mojo until later this week but from reading the thread for many weeks my understanding is sound quality will not be affected by the device used. Only the source material.
  
 From what I understand you could have a $20 Android prepaid phone or a $3000 DAP with USB audio output and they'll both sound the same given you play the same songs.


----------



## warrior1975

vapman I didn't realize your purchased the MOJO, congrats bro. Interested in your impressions bro, hope you love it.


----------



## NaiveSound

Would you guys day thr Hugo is significantly better than mojo? Or slightly?


----------



## vapman

warrior1975 said:


> @vapman I didn't realize your purchased the MOJO, congrats bro. Interested in your impressions bro, hope you love it.


 

 Literally hit the order button 5 minutes ago. I'll def let you know how I like it, I hope I love it - honestly the fact that HBB among other reviewers I respect hold such high praise for it, I couldn't help not knowing what it sounds like.
  
 If I hate it I got 14 days to return it.


----------



## noobandroid

naivesound said:


> Would you guys day thr Hugo is significantly better than mojo? Or slightly?



i would say there is differences but not substantial


----------



## Francisk

vapman said:


> I don't know how the Mojo voliume output works vs. a plain analog preamp or headphone amp. I don't want to accidentally go from nothing to full blast on it. Doesn't have volume meters or extra clipping protection etc like most powered monitors too.


 
 If you want to use Mojo just for DAC purpose then just switch it on by holding down 3 buttons (balls) on the Mojo simultaneously and it will turn the Mojo into regular line level output. Be aware that you won't be able to adjust the volume from Mojo because it's now on line level output. You will have to adjust your volume of your speakers through your amplifier. Hope this solves your concern over Mojo.


----------



## salla45

francisk said:


> The reason I'm asking is because there's only one 2 amp port remaining on my multi port USB charger to charge my Mojo so I'm wondering if it's okay to use that instead of a 1 amp port.


 
 Mojo will only take as much current as it needs. It's been covered many times here. 1 amp is the _*bare minimum *_and 2 amps will be fine. I read also in use 1.7amps is the draw, so 2amps will be fine for carging whilst playing. I'm using a 2.1amp power source and it charges nicely all the time.


----------



## salla45

> From what I understand you could have a $20 Android prepaid phone or a $3000 DAP with USB audio output and they'll both sound the same given you play the same songs.


 
  
 Shhhh! That's fighting talk round these 'ere parts!


----------



## salla45

mython said:


> More female vocalist options to treat your Mojo to, here:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/522812/the-best-female-vocals-your-favorite-female-singers/2175#post_10824627


 
 Cheers!!!!


----------



## Carl6868

francisk said:


> If you want to use Mojo just for DAC purpose then just switch it on by holding down 3 buttons (balls) on the Mojo simultaneously and it will turn the Mojo into regular line level output. Be aware that you won't be able to adjust the volume from Mojo because it's now on line level output. You will have to adjust your volume of your speakers through your amplifier. Hope this solves your concern over Mojo.




That's wrong, setting the mojo to line level only sets it to a certain output level which is approx 3v you can still then adjust it up or down, I believe @vapman want to connect it direct to a power amp without any volume control in which case setting at the line level wouldn't be advisable he would need to turn the volume right down each time before playing music to be safe !


----------



## vapman

carl6868 said:


> That's wrong, setting the mojo to line level only sets it to a certain output level which is approx 3v you can still then adjust it up or down, I believe @vapman want to connect it direct to a power amp without any volume control in which case setting at the line level wouldn't be advisable he would need to turn the volume right down each time before playing music to be safe !


 

 Thanks yes this is my situation. However after seeing @blueninjasix setup which looks like the Mojo into 2 tube monoblocks, i might just use it in DAC only mode when I am at home, and feed it into my preamp for volume control.


----------



## Carl6868

vapman said:


> Won't have my Mojo until later this week but from reading the thread for many weeks my understanding is sound quality will not be affected by the device used. Only the source material.
> 
> From what I understand you could have a $20 Android prepaid phone or a $3000 DAP with USB audio output and they'll both sound the same given you play the same songs.




I believe what decommo was asking is if anyone has compared the Lotoo Paw to a phone/mojo combo not the Lotoo feeding the mojo and I don't remember seeing any comparisons between the two in this thread though I may be wrong ?


----------



## vapman

carl6868 said:


> I believe what decommo was asking is if anyone has compared the Lotoo Paw to a phone/mojo combo not the Lotoo feeding the mojo and I don't remember seeing any comparisons between the two in this thread though I may be wrong ?


 

 Ah if that was his question I can't answer it. I may have mis read his post.


----------



## blueninjasix

vapman said:


> Thanks yes this is my situation. However after seeing @blueninjasix setup which looks like the Mojo into 2 tube monoblocks, i might just use it in DAC only mode when I am at home, and feed it into my preamp for volume control.


 
 Mojo allowed me to get rid of my preamp completely as the pc and foobar is my only source. I'm convinced that this more direct route allows more of the mojo goodness to get through. It's higher resolution than my previous dacs (Art D I/O and Deltec Bigger Bit which is also a Rob Watts design) and has removed an unwanted bloom in the bass. Mojo has rekindled my passion for recorded music.


----------



## vapman

blueninjasix said:


> Mojo allowed me to get rid of my preamp completely as the pc and foobar is my only source. I'm convinced that this more direct route allows more of the mojo goodness to get through. It's higher resolution than my previous dacs (Art D I/O and Deltec Bigger Bit which is also a Rob Watts design) and has removed an unwanted bloom in the bass. Mojo has rekindled my passion for recorded music.


 

 So you are going direct mojo to power amps? because that is how i plan to use mine.


----------



## blueninjasix

Yes. I have 2m length rca interconnects from each amp into an audioquest adapter that plugs into the mojo's headphone socket. I use the balls to adjust the volume.


----------



## rbalcom

x relic x said:


> Are you using the Mojo while it's charging? When the unit is off the LED indicator should be white and that's it. When the white light goes out it's fully charged. If the white light is blinking the Mojo isn't getting enough current.


 

 My Mojo is off while charging. As soon as it is plugged into the charger, the little LED under the charging micro usb port comes on as solid green. While I have not actually timed it charging, the light stays solid green for five to six hours and then goes out. When I turn it on, that little LED (under the charging port) stays off for a little less than two hours and then comes on solid green for the next five to six hours. It then goes to solid red for a little less than an hour when it starts flashing red.
  
 Not really a problem for me, but very different that what was described here and in the user manual about charging.
  
 Just wondering if it was only mine or if anyone else had a similar experience.


----------



## music4mhell

rbalcom said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using the Mojo while it's charging? When the unit is off the LED indicator should be white and that's it. When the white light goes out it's fully charged. If the white light is blinking the Mojo isn't getting enough current.
> ...


 
 Which Micro USB charger you are using ?
 What's the Output Volt and Ampere ?


----------



## rbalcom

music4mhell said:


> Which Micro USB charger you are using ?
> What's the Output Volt and Ampere ?


 

 It is an Anker 36 watt 4 port charger capable of putting out up to 2.4 amps per port at 5 volts. I have also charged it from my Mac USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## sling5s

sheldaze said:


> I just spent some extensive time listening yesterday to a few DACs (Chord Mojo included), a couple of sources, and a few amplifiers.
> 
> To save you some time, if you have no interest, I did not listen to the Bimby. I have in the past owned a Bimby, which was upgraded from a Bifrost Uber. And yesterday, I was listening to my current Bifrost 4490, which I personally upgraded both the USB to version 2 and the chip from the original 4399. In no short order, I have heard every generation of Bifrost. And I came to the personal conclusion yesterday that I will own the Bifrost no more.
> 
> ...


 

 2X. Something about the Mojo...I could not go back to Bimby or Dac 19 (10th anniv).  And I really liked the Dac 19 but there was something about the Mojo that suited me.


----------



## music4mhell

rbalcom said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Which Micro USB charger you are using ?
> ...


 
 Ohk last Q, what's the color of the LED while you are charging ? White/Green/Blue ?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> Would you guys day thr Hugo is significantly better than mojo? Or slightly?


 
  
 Apparently only 5-10% better.


----------



## SupaFuzz

deftone said:


> Apparently only 5-10% better.


 

 What is better?


----------



## x RELIC x

rbalcom said:


> My Mojo is off while charging. As soon as it is plugged into the charger, the little LED under the charging micro usb port comes on as solid green. While I have not actually timed it charging, the light stays solid green for five to six hours and then goes out. When I turn it on, that little LED (under the charging port) stays off for a little less than two hours and then comes on solid green for the next five to six hours. It then goes to solid red for a little less than an hour when it starts flashing red.
> 
> Not really a problem for me, but very different that what was described here and in the user manual about charging.
> 
> Just wondering if it was only mine or if anyone else had a similar experience.




Well that's odd. As I'm sure you've read it should be white while charging. Full charge is blue to green to yellow to red to blinking red. Fried LED maybe. Can you exchange your unit?


----------



## NaiveSound

Do you guys think thst mojo has a *burn in* period or that it gets better in time used? Not brain burn in?


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Do you guys think thst mojo has a *burn in* period or that it gets better in time used? Not brain burn in?




http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=burn-in&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=784602&advanced=1


----------



## rbalcom

music4mhell said:


> Ohk last Q, what's the color of the LED while you are charging ? White/Green/Blue ?




Solid green. Goes out when charging is complete.


----------



## xtr4

rbalcom said:


> Solid green. Goes out when charging is complete.




I think you may have a defective LED. A first in this thread if I might add


----------



## music4mhell

rbalcom said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Ohk last Q, what's the color of the LED while you are charging ? White/Green/Blue ?
> ...


 
 Ohk then, that means your Mojo is not charging when you are using, the LED should be white color. (By the was when you connect the charger, it takes 4/5 seconds to change the color into white)
  
 It happened to me also, i changed the USB plug, i am using now the Chromevast Plug which has 5V/1A output.


----------



## rbalcom

x relic x said:


> Well that's odd. As I'm sure you've read it should be white while charging. Full charge is blue to green to yellow to red to blinking red. Fried LED maybe. Can you exchange your unit?




Most likely could return it, but it seems to function ok except for the battery indication. Will have to follow up with the dealer if I can't figure out why mine is different.


----------



## Vidal

Has anyone done a comparison between the Mojo and the Dragonfly 1.2?
  
 There's a huge difference in price in the UK £400 vs £129. Whilst the dragonfly won't work out of the box with the iPhone I'm pretty certain I could fettle up a portable solution with a USB hub and battery to get it to work. It would have a similar footprint to the Mojo for a fraction of the price.
  
 Is the Mojo a significant step up, a review I read said it's closer than I expected it to be but wondered if others had any thoughts?


----------



## sandalaudio

vidal said:


> Has anyone done a comparison between the Mojo and the Dragonfly 1.2?
> 
> There's a huge difference in price in the UK £400 vs £129. Whilst the dragonfly won't work out of the box with the iPhone I'm pretty certain I could fettle up a portable solution with a USB hub and battery to get it to work. It would have a similar footprint to the Mojo for a fraction of the price.
> 
> Is the Mojo a significant step up, a review I read said it's closer than I expected it to be but wondered if others had any thoughts?


 
  
 Objectively the most obvious difference is the maximum output voltage and power. Mojo can deliver 5Vrms and 720mW at 8 ohms, which is more than enough to drive big inefficient headphones or very low impedance multi-BA driver IEMs.
  
 Dragonfly being USB bus-powered, it caps out at 2Vrms due to the ESS Sabre DAC's built-in voltage output, and 150mW at its best. I often find it cap out in volume when I use it on bigger headphones.
  
 Also some people have lots of 192kHz and DSD albums that Mojo can play natively, while Dragonfly is limited in that sense.
  
 It really depends on what kind of earphones you are connecting to. For normal IEMs and headphones, you rarely benefit from the huge power of the Mojo, so the sound quality is subjective. I found the Dragonfly 1.2 feel punchier and drier, but lacking a bit of mid texture, so it feels hot and exciting, while others might say it's a tad annoying. Mojo on the other hand has loads of detail in the low mid, like the vocals and lead electric guitar, so I can really get into the music, but it can sound a bit tame on the highest and lowest frequency ranges. 
  
 I think the Mojo is a good investment as an all-round, fully specced, super powerful portable amp, whereas Dragonfly is a good compromise solution for on the move. By the way the Dragonfly 1.2 sounds much nicer than the original one, which was too rough and violent sounding for me.


----------



## salla45

sandalaudio said:


> Objectively the most obvious difference is the maximum output voltage and power. Mojo can deliver 5Vrms and 720mW at 8 ohms, which is more than enough to drive big inefficient headphones or very low impedance multi-BA driver IEMs.
> 
> Dragonfly being USB bus-powered, it caps out at 2Vrms due to the ESS Sabre DAC's built-in voltage output, and 150mW at its best. I often find it cap out in volume when I use it on bigger headphones.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, it's something I've noticed; the power and control of the sound at higher volumes. I can crank up the Mojo using my T1's and it just delivers great sound all the way. Poised and controlled. It's nice once in a while esp for live concerts. 
  
 Listening to Lynyrd Skynyrd - One More From The Road right now. Tuesday's Gone's sounding mighty wonderful!!


----------



## rkt31

regarding burn in I would say mojo sounded bass heavy to start with. after about 30 hours with isotek CD it opened up and sounded much more balanced. as compare to Hugo it sounds slightly warm up which goes well with my Beyer dt880 600ohm.


----------



## rkt31

slightly warm which


----------



## Layman1

mython said:


> Vinyl rips have their fans, mostly because vinyl is considered, by many fans, to sound superior to digital formats.
> 
> But the problem is that as soon as you rip vinyl to digital, you are taking away the very thing about it that is supposedly superior - it's pure analogue quality.
> 
> ...


 

 Heh. I've read all of this thread, including all of your excellent posts and only just found out you were the one who started it! I salute you for an outstanding effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Regarding the comment on Rob Watts putting an ADC into some commercial studios, is this a wish, or has there been confirmation that he actually has this in the pipeline?
 If so, sign me up at once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Finally, regarding the vinyl thing..
 There are some things about this that I just don't get. I'd heard the various arguments about vinyl being the best (and this argument extended to vinyl rips).
 When I've tried vinyl rips, even those claimed to be converted using TOTL equipment, I felt.. disappointed.
 Most had that hiss and crackle sound, which to me defeats the point of having hi-fi sound if it's muted by that noise.
 Furthermore, even when making the volume louder, the music seemed somehow a bit muted and compressed.
 Maybe on just one or two I felt like there *might* be a greater dynamic range (especially when hiss and crackle absent), but due to the effects above, I still couldn't really appreciate it.
 I've never heard vinyl records played on a high quality system, so that's what I'm lacking perhaps? I'm certainly inclined to agree with your point about rips made using studio grade ADC's!
 Not to mention the awed reviews from people listening to CD rips via the Mojo and discovering whole new dimensions of sound and detail!
  
 Finally, and please excuse my ignorance on this issue, but people state that vinyl is analogue. But a vinyl record has pits in it. So a flat part of the record contains (I assume) no information, and a pit some information. So in terms of 1's and 0's and digital data, how is this analogue rather than digital, and different from a CD?


----------



## masterpfa

layman1 said:


> Finally, and please excuse my ignorance on this issue, but people state that vinyl is analogue. But a vinyl record has pits in it. So a flat part of the record contains (I assume) no information, and a pit some information. So in terms of 1's and 0's and digital data, how is this analogue rather than digital, and different from a CD?


 
 I think even though vinyl recordings have pits, the needle, while reading this information, is recreating the analogue sound via a magnetic field........

 Now I'm getting lost in trying to explain it...


----------



## uzi2

masterpfa said:


> I think even though vinyl recordings have pits, the needle, while reading this information, is recreating the analogue sound via a magnetic field........
> 
> Now I'm getting lost in trying to explain it...


 

 The amount of movement induced into the stylus by the record groove is not 1, 0 or -1, it is any value in between (analog). Yes this can be converted to an electronic signal by a magnetic cartridge.


----------



## Light - Man

masterpfa said:


> I think even though vinyl recordings have pits, the needle, while reading this information, is recreating the analogue sound via a magnetic field........
> 
> Now I'm getting lost in trying to explain it...


 





  
 Guys, if we have had a Mojo and are now looking for a step up in overall SQ for a portable dac/amp or even desktop - where do we go from here?


----------



## corius

Vinyl has "grooves" not "pits". The grooves have varying depths, think them like a valley between hills. The needle, or stylus,  tracks these varying grooves and creates a varying voltage using the "cartridge" that the stylus is connected to. The stylus moved inside a coil,  or sometimes magnet, in the cartridge, and this movement induces a varying continuous voltage at the output of  the coil. The varying voltage is then amplified by a phono amplifier, which is much more sensitive than a normal preamplifier as the cartridge output is very low.
  
 A CD on the other hand uses a laser to read "pits" and the data is either 0 or 1. These binary bits are then grouped, typically into 16s, which are then converted into a voltage by a DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter). The conversion occurs, in the case of a CD at 44.1 kHz, 44.1 thousand times a second. In that way the output of the DAC resembles the same type of waveform as vinyl, but it is always a digital approximation to the analogue output of vinyl.
  
 The more bits and higher the sampling frequency the closer to analogue you get which is why the people here drool over 24bit 96kHz and beyond.


----------



## x RELIC x

layman1 said:


> Heh. I've read all of this thread, including all of your excellent posts and only just found out you were the one who started it! I salute you for an outstanding effort
> 
> Regarding the comment on Rob Watts putting an ADC into some commercial studios, is this a wish, or has there been confirmation that he actually has this in the pipeline?
> If so, sign me up at once
> ...




If I may, vinyl doesn't sound better by default because of the format (or pops and clicks), but because quite often the studio will brick wall the cd release by increasing the levels too much which clips the dynamic range and often flattens the audio. You can't (shouldn't) do that with vinyl or the stylus risks jumping out of the groove and overal makes playback a mess. It has to do with the way the studio decides the recording is handled when released on the medium, not the medium itself. Basically, bad decisions from studios with quite a few cd releases because they will sell better to the general audience who wants every note played loud. This is directly against audio fidelity.

Vinyl is analogue as its a physical medium moving to create music by the stylus picking up vibrations from the grooves in the record and the cartridge converting those vibrations to an electrical signal with a magnetic coil, each change in the groove creates a different voltage. The record can represent any value within the range of the grooves where digital can not. CD is digital as its just 0's and 1's which needs to be converted to voltage by the DAC, which does this in a stair step sampled fashion, not smoothly like analogue. The Mojo, and Rob Watts approach in general, helps to reduce the gap between digital and analogue by sampling (re-sampling) the audio many times more in the time domain than other DACs to recreate the original analogue performance.

Yes, it's a truth that Chord is working on an ADC.


----------



## noobandroid

corius said:


> Vinyl has "grooves" not "pits". The grooves have varying depths, think them like a valley between hills. The needle, or stylus,  tracks these varying grooves and creates a varying voltage using the "cartridge" that the stylus is connected to. The stylus moved inside a coil,  or sometimes magnet, in the cartridge, and this movement induces a varying continuous voltage at the output of  the coil. The varying voltage is then amplified by a phono amplifier, which is much more sensitive than a normal preamplifier as the cartridge output is very low.
> 
> A CD on the other hand uses a laser to read "pits" and the data is either 0 or 1. These binary bits are then grouped, typically into 16s, which are then converted into a voltage by a DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter). The conversion occurs, in the case of a CD at 44.1 kHz, 44.1 thousand times a second. In that way the output of the DAC resembles the same type of waveform as vinyl, but it is always a digital approximation to the analogue output of vinyl.
> 
> The more bits and higher the sampling frequency the closer to analogue you get which is why the people here drool over 24bit 96kHz and beyond.


 

 the dave maybe?


----------



## Francisk

salla45 said:


> Mojo will only take as much current as it needs. It's been covered many times here. 1 amp is the _*bare minimum *_and 2 amps will be fine. I read also in use 1.7amps is the draw, so 2amps will be fine for carging whilst playing. I'm using a 2.1amp power source and it charges nicely all the time.


 
 Thanks for solving the 2 amp question salla45.


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys,
  
 my mojo just arrived from custom-cable and I've putted it in charge for 5 hours now.
  
 In the last 3 minutes I can clearly hear static noise coming from the unit. but the white charging led is still on.
  Should I unplug the mojo??
  
 For charging I'm using "Anker PowerPort 5" and "Anker PowerLine" as it was stated in the mojo's main page FAQ that this combo was the best for mojo silent operation while charging.


----------



## Ra97oR

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> my mojo just arrived from custom-cable and I've putted it in charge for 5 hours now.
> 
> ...


 
 You charging another device on the PowerPort 5? Try charging your phone with it as the noise performance on the PowerPort 5 gets a whole lot better if it is under more load.


----------



## ph58

Hi , anybody have pair the MOJO with AUDEZE LCD 2 Fazor ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## wakka992

ra97or said:


> You charging another device on the PowerPort 5? Try charging your phone with it as the noise performance on the PowerPort 5 gets a whole lot better if it is under more load.


 
 Hi Ra97oR,
 now it seems that the humming noise disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 White led disappeared, another couple of minutes and then I'll try the little one for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'll keep in mind your advise of charging something else beside the mojo if the noise return! Thank you


----------



## GreenBow

Quote:


salla45 said:


> Mojo will only take as much current as it needs. It's been covered many times here. 1 amp is the _*bare minimum*_ and 2 amps will be fine. I read also in use 1.7amps is the draw, so 2amps will be fine for carging whilst playing. I'm using a 2.1amp power source and it charges nicely all the time.


  
 Quote:


francisk said:


> Thanks for solving the 2 amp question salla45.


 
  
  
 Right numbers, wrong units. The draw of the Mojo is 1.7w....to play music.
  
 P=VI
  
 Therefore 1.7w = 5V x ?A
  
 1.7W / 5V = ?A = approx 0.4A
  
 Using a 1A charger the Mojo draws power for both charging and playing remember.


----------



## sharon124

Hi friends , i have one question. Coming iphone 7 will remove 3.5 jack and use lightning port as audio out. Then how this affect to chord mojo.Then mojo will able to get data via lightning port as now(6s)?
Or 
Mojo will able to play dsd without onkiyo player?
I just ask this question to get idea about future proofness of chord mojo?
Hope experts ans on this matter.
Thx


----------



## AxelCloris

sharon124 said:


> Hi friends , i have one question. Coming iphone 7 will remove 3.5 jack and use lightning port as audio out. Then how this affect to chord mojo.Then mojo will able to get data via lightning port as now(6s)?
> Or
> Mojo will able to play dsd without onkiyo player?
> I just ask this question to get idea about future proofness of chord mojo?
> ...


 
  
 If Apple does remove the 3.5mm jack we shouldn't see any impact to the Mojo. Apple is said to be keeping the Lightning connector and we can continue to connect the two as we do now.
  
 As for the Onkyo player, that's an unknown. We don't know right now what sort of changes are coming to iOS 10 and we most likely won't until summer at WWDC. Apple could introduce a change to the OS that blocks some of the app's functionality or maybe even render it obsolete with updates to the Music app. Perhaps they'll do nothing with DSD and everyone who has those files will need to continue using the Onkyo app.


----------



## audi0nick128

ph58 said:


> Hi , anybody have pair the MOJO with AUDEZE LCD 2 Fazor ? Thanks in advance .




Hey there I haven't heard the combo myself, but I have read several times that the combo is exceptionally good...


----------



## cellison

I compared the LCD-2 to my HD600s in my Mojo last week and preferred the LCD-2 by a large margin. The difference was not subtle.


----------



## Sound Eq

what battery life are you guys getting from your mojo


----------



## corius

Hi,
  
 I'm looking for a pair of over-ear headphones that will compliment the Mojo.
  
 The HD650 is currently selling at £233 on Amazon UK, which seems a good price. How much better would the HD800 or Beyerdynamic T1 be?
  
 Is there anything else that I should consider? I currently have ie800 IEMs and really like them.
  
 Thanks for any and all advice


----------



## Blasyrkh

corius said:


> . How much better would the HD800 or Beyerdynamic T1 be?


 
  
 Why putting a picture of cans you have never listened to as an Avatar? 
  
 HD650 and HD800 are two quite different things and flavours.
 HD800 is better in every aspect, but is more colder and analytical if not amped properly.
  
 HD800s, even if  they sound good with the Mojo, it is a waste , they deserve something better for the amplification.
 something that could handle high impedance in an easier way


----------



## corius

blasyrkh said:


> Why putting a picture of cans you have never listened to as an Avatar?


 
 Actually, I chose the avatar because I have a carpet the same colour as the surface that the cans are resting on. To be honest I hadn't even noticed there were headphones in the avatar


----------



## betula

cellison said:


> I compared the LCD-2 to my HD600s in my Mojo last week and preferred the LCD-2 by a large margin. The difference was not subtle.


 

 I think, that is mostly because of the different natures of the two headphones. Mojo drives HD600 very well. However HD600 still can sound slightly better, as they scale extremely well. But for 90% of headphone enthusiasts Mojo drives HD600 well enough. That is why I think, it is more likely your headphone preference than Mojo's abilities. HD600 is great for acoustic live music, not that good for EDM. For this reason I prefer X2s over HD600. (Admitting its advantages with certain genres.) LCD2 is also a more bass focused headphone, while HD600 is obviously mid focused.


----------



## betula

corius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a pair of over-ear headphones that will compliment the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 

 £233 is like the average price of a HD650. Do not get fooled of discount prices.
 If it is not urgent and you have some patience, you can easily find a pair around £180 new either on eBay or smaller (but trustworthy) internet shops.
 I paid £165 for new pair of HD600s (eBay), and I have recently seen them new for £175 from an online shop.
 There are some really lucky deals, if you can afford waiting a few weeks.


----------



## Layman1

masterpfa said:


> I think even though vinyl recordings have pits, the needle, while reading this information, is recreating the analogue sound via a magnetic field........
> 
> Now I'm getting lost in trying to explain it...


 

 Hey man, my apologies; in an effort to reduce 'post-bloat', I removed a further quantifying statement:
 "The solution I assume would be if the 'pits' were able to be of variable depth/length (and the stylus to be able to recognise them as such), thus making it an analogue device".
  
 I thought it was over-long and wondered if I might be putting too much faith in the 'ancient' vinyl technology, but apparently not 
 Thanks to you and the others for your informative replies


----------



## Mojo ideas

rbalcom said:


> My Mojo is off while charging. As soon as it is plugged into the charger, the little LED under the charging micro usb port comes on as solid green. While I have not actually timed it charging, the light stays solid green for five to six hours and then goes out. When I turn it on, that little LED (under the charging port) stays off for a little less than two hours and then comes on solid green for the next five to six hours. It then goes to solid red for a little less than an hour when it starts flashing red.
> 
> Not really a problem for me, but very different that what was described here and in the user manual about charging.
> 
> Just wondering if it was only mine or if anyone else had a similar experience.


 Fully charged the battery status led should be blue


----------



## betula

BTW after almost 2 months I am still in love with my Mojo. I can't wait every evening to switch it on. Such a great sound. It shines and it is unbelievable with live recordings and acoustic. With that kind of music it just takes your breath away, so realistic. But with all other music genres Mojo is also much better than any other amp or DAC I have ever tried. Enjoying Mojo daily for 2 months. And still didn't get enough. That tells something.


----------



## salla45

corius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a pair of over-ear headphones that will compliment the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
 I have a pair of HD600 and T1 and the T1's are excellent with the Mojo. Compared to the HD600's it's like several veils have been lifted when listening to the T1's. WELL worth the upgrade.
  
 I had been using K3003's exclusively and I wanted something over-ear which gave as good sound. The T1's are better for sure; they put a certain distance between the listener and the soundstage which is so cool. You can zone in on each area of sound with such precision, it's amazing. I do love my K3003s too! They sometimes pip the T1's in terms of musical involvement. Ah such 1st world prevariactions. Joy!!


----------



## salla45

betula said:


> BTW after almost 2 months I am still in love with my Mojo. I can't wait every evening to switch it on. Such a great sound. It shines and it is unbelievable with live recordings and acoustic. With that kind of music it just takes your breath away, so realistic. But with all other music genres Mojo is also much better than any other amp or DAC I have ever tried. Enjoying Mojo daily for 2 months. And still didn't get enough. That tells something.


 
 Amen to that, my friend.


----------



## ph58

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there I haven't heard the combo myself, but I have read several times that the combo is exceptionally good...


 

 OK , thanks , i have just pull the trigger for a second hand mint LCD 2 Fazor , hope that my MOJO have enough power to drive the AUDEZE . Cheers


----------



## Vidal

sandalaudio said:


> Objectively the most obvious difference is the maximum output voltage and power. Mojo can deliver 5Vrms and 720mW at 8 ohms, which is more than enough to drive big inefficient headphones or very low impedance multi-BA driver IEMs.
> 
> Dragonfly being USB bus-powered, it caps out at 2Vrms due to the ESS Sabre DAC's built-in voltage output, and 150mW at its best. I often find it cap out in volume when I use it on bigger headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 It's normal IEMs and relatively easy to drive headphones. If I keep my DT990 (250OHMS) they'll be the hardest to drive. Sounds like I don't need the power of the Mojo as I'll only listen to the DTs at home where I have a valve amp (Little Dot II)


----------



## Mython

layman1 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Vinyl rips have their fans, mostly because vinyl is considered, by many fans, to sound superior to digital formats.
> ...


 
  
 What follows is just a taster, to give you some pointers about Rob's future ADC, but I don't want to derail this, the Mojo thread, so if you have further questions about the ADC, then it'd be better to ask Rob about it, in the _*DAVE thread*_




  
  


rob watts said:


> I am currently designing a ADC converter, that will match Dave's performance, and solve a number of issues that plague conventional ADC's - notably huge noise floor modulation, poor anti-aliasing filters, and poor noise shaper performance.
> 
> I know from the work with Dave that the perception of depth needs noise shapers of astounding accuracy; indeed, Dave ended up with 350 dB performance noise shapers, in order to ensure that small signals are resolved with zero error - from listening tests, this is needed to ensure the brain can perceive depth correctly.
> 
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> Davina is the first adc which is for analogue inputs so you can listen to vinyl at 768k and record the album at 44.1 at the same time. But really the motivation for the product is a first step towards a pro audio interface so pro recording can be done.
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> .... on the ADC (project code word Davina), its a project that I have been working on for a long time (actually the first prototype was in 2001). There are a number of key things happening that conventional ADC's don't do well - noise floor modulation, aliasing, and noise shaper resolution. The noise floor modulation issue was solved way back in 2001. Aliasing is a major problem - normal ADC decimation filters are half band, so offer worst case only -6dB rejection. But I have used -140 dB decimation filters, and can still hear the effects of aliasing. Fortunately its not difficult to design a filter that has no aliasing, its just FPGA resources. On the noise shaper side, getting Dave standard (350dB) is not a problem, I have already designed that noise shaper.
> 
> We will be doing test recordings later this year, so I will publish test samples too on Head-Fi. I too am very excited about the sound quality possibilities of the ADC.
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> One of the good things about the Davina project is that I will have clear answers to these problems.
> 
> Firstly, timing. The problem that Dave is solving, and its a very important problem only due to sampling the music, is the reconstruction of the timing of transients. Now a bandwidth limited signal (that is zero output at 22.05 kHz and above), if you use an infinite tap FIR filter, with a sinc function for the coefficients, would *perfectly *recover the missing waveform that was within the ADC before it was sampled. So if we have a DAC that has an interpolation filter that was "good enough" - that is double the taps and you hear no difference, and halve the time from one OP to the next and you still hear no change - then we will be left with a perfect reconstruction filter, and the DAC will re-create the signal effectively perfectly before it was sampled. What we will hear is the bandwidth limited signal. Now my question is - will bandwidth limiting within the ADC change the SQ? This I will find out from Davina, and I can test this without using decimation, so I will know this aspect for sure.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
_More such posts here:_
  
  
=766517&advanced=1]www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=adc&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=rob+watts&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=766517&advanced=1


----------



## Mython

gordec said:


> I was shopping for a 128GB card for my new FiiO X7 and found this deal. I thought I share this with everyone who is looking for a new microSD card.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1181366-REG/samsung_mb_mp128da_am_micro_sdxc_128gb_evo.html
> 
> BH is an authorized dealer and they are very reliable. This card isn't fast enough for 4k video just in case if you are wondering.


----------



## x RELIC x

ph58 said:


> OK , thanks , i have just pull the trigger for a second hand mint LCD 2 Fazor , hope that my MOJO have enough power to drive the AUDEZE . Cheers




It will, no worries.


----------



## cellison

betula said:


> I think, that is mostly because of the different natures of the two headphones. Mojo drives HD600 very well. However HD600 still can sound slightly better, as they scale extremely well. But for 90% of headphone enthusiasts Mojo drives HD600 well enough. That is why I think, it is more likely your headphone preference than Mojo's abilities. HD600 is great for acoustic live music, not that good for EDM. For this reason I prefer X2s over HD600. (Admitting its advantages with certain genres.) LCD2 is also a more bass focused headphone, while HD600 is obviously mid focused.


 

 You may be right. I just got back from having my hearing tested and it turns out that for low to mid sounds I'm fine but have some hearing loss in the upper registers. Pretty normal for a guy turning 55 in a couple of days. I'm finding the HD600s a little more "veiled" these days and attribute that to at least partly to my hearing loss. I guess as my hearing changes so will my headphone preference.


----------



## ph58

x relic x said:


> It will, no worries.


 

 OK ,i have just read your review an impressions about the MOJO pairing with the LCD 2 . Thanks a lot to you !


----------



## uzi2

cellison said:


> You may be right. I just got back from having my hearing tested and it turns out that for low to mid sounds I'm fine but have some hearing loss in the upper registers. Pretty normal for a guy turning 55 in a couple of days. I'm finding the HD600s a little more "veiled" these days and attribute that to at least partly to my hearing loss. I guess as my hearing changes so will my headphone preference.


 

This post may cheer you up and put things in perspective...


----------



## tuna47

The new hifiman edition x pair great with the mojo


----------



## deuter

Guys anyone pairing an iBasso dx50 with the mojo, I wanted to know comparison with ak100 with the mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

I know it's a package deal, and that it'd awsome all around but would you guys say thr DAC part of mojo is your favorite over the Amp part? Or vice versa?


----------



## noobandroid

deuter said:


> Guys anyone pairing an iBasso dx50 with the mojo, I wanted to know comparison with ak100 with the mojo.



i think it will sound the same cause the player becomes a transport and all signals are managed by mojo itself


----------



## NaiveSound

noobandroid said:


> i think it will sound the same cause the player becomes a transport and all signals are managed by mojo itself




It will sound different, I've tested multiple devices with mojo, all sound different slightly


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> It will sound different, I've tested multiple devices with mojo, all sound different slightly



Assuming the device is sending out a pure signal it will be the same. If you hear differences between transports it is either a software modulation on the data before sending it to the Mojo or placebo.


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> It will sound different, I've tested multiple devices with mojo, all sound different slightly


 
 You need to say in your opinion.  I've tested it from several different sources and don't detect any difference.


----------



## bavinck

harpo1 said:


> You need to say in your opinion.  I've tested it from several different sources and don't detect any difference.



This has already been debated in this thread. I believe the conclusion we can to is that there must be some kind of data modulation occurring in the transport for him to hear differences. Or noisier sources, but that should be easy to pick out.


----------



## Coopaw

rbalcom said:


> My Mojo is off while charging. As soon as it is plugged into the charger, the little LED under the charging micro usb port comes on as solid green. While I have not actually timed it charging, the light stays solid green for five to six hours and then goes out. When I turn it on, that little LED (under the charging port) stays off for a little less than two hours and then comes on solid green for the next five to six hours. It then goes to solid red for a little less than an hour when it starts flashing red.
> 
> Not really a problem for me, but very different that what was described here and in the user manual about charging.
> 
> Just wondering if it was only mine or if anyone else had a similar experience.


 

 This may have been answered since it  is pretty hard to keep up with this forum and i haven't caught up on the next 50 or so post but It sounds to me like your Mojo has a defective charge LED.  the portion of it that shows white or blue is bad which is why you get green when charging and nothing for the first two hours when it should be blue.  I could be wrong but seems logical to me.  I would suggest sending it back for repair or replacement if ti bothers you.  It really should not affect performance but it is a defect.  Good Luck


----------



## x RELIC x

coopaw said:


> This may have been answered since it  is pretty hard to keep up with this forum and i haven't caught up on the next 50 or so post but It sounds to me like your Mojo has a defective charge LED.  the portion of it that shows white or blue is bad which is why you get green when charging and nothing for the first two hours when it should be blue.  I could be wrong but seems logical to me.  I would suggest sending it back for repair or replacement if ti bothers you.  It really should not affect performance but it is a defect.  Good Luck




This. ^^


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I know it's a package deal, and that it'd awsome all around but would you guys say thr DAC part of mojo is your favorite over the Amp part? Or vice versa?




As Rob has explained it's very hard to separate the two as the discrete analogue output is so transparent. What you are hearing from the output is more or less the output of the DAC.


----------



## deuter

deuter said:


> Guys anyone pairing an iBasso dx50 with the mojo, I wanted to know comparison with ak100 with the mojo.




What Iam reading is then coax from dx50 would be noisy as compared to the optical from ak100, affecting the audio quality ?


----------



## Deftone

> Originally Posted by *Light - Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Guys, if we have had a Mojo and are now looking for a step up in overall SQ for a portable dac/amp or even desktop - where do we go from here?


 
  
 you would need to go desktop style and that would be the Dave imo, but its gonna cost you £8,000 or $11,400
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave
  
 Thats the thing about the mojo in the portable market it pretty much owns it right now, theres nothing better no matter the cost but there is "different"


----------



## Deftone

sound eq said:


> what battery life are you guys getting from your mojo


 
  roughly 6 n half hours


----------



## Ike1985

Guys, I just got my S7 edge a few days ago and have some questions:

1. Is there a way to open youtube audio in USB audio player pro?

2. Am I correct that there is no way to avoid the android upsampling when running apps like Bandcamp?

3. What should I select under the Android sample setting:


----------



## noobandroid

ike1985 said:


> Guys, I just got my S7 edge a few days ago and have some questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a way to open youtube audio in USB audio player pro?
> 
> ...



i remember it's full usb routing from otg, but sampling wise I'm not sure we can change that


----------



## cellison

uzi2 said:


> This post may cheer you up and put things in perspective...


 

 It did both, thanks for that!
  
 Cheers,
 Chris


----------



## NaiveSound

bavinck said:


> This has already been debated in this thread. I believe the conclusion we can to is that there must be some kind of data modulation occurring in the transport for him to hear differences. Or noisier sources, but that should be easy to pick out.



I used android smartphones, I phones, macs, Windows machines, all the androids used bit perfect same OTG cable, they sounded best to me over all other devices, but each device to me has sounded different on the same tracks I'm familiar with,


----------



## Ike1985

noobandroid said:


> i remember it's full usb routing from otg, but sampling wise I'm not sure we can change that




I should also report that the $5.99 meenova cable from amazon is working great with mojo and s7 edge. UAPP is far superior to onkyo HF, having used uapp now for thr first time, I cant gi back to Onkyo.


----------



## deuter

I should me hoo that tidal streaming from a smartphone doesn't doing great on the mojo


----------



## music4mhell

ike1985 said:


> Guys, I just got my S7 edge a few days ago and have some questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a way to open youtube audio in USB audio player pro?
> 
> ...


 
 U can't change the Sample rate, everything will be converted to 192 KHz while playing through USB Audio out 
 I am using this way from last 2 months.


----------



## vapman

In my experience upsampling isn't really noticable. Is it with the mojo?
  
 I guess you would know by switching between USB in and optical in?


----------



## deuter

Surprised no one is using dx50 with the mojo.


----------



## dryvadeum

deuter said:


> Surprised no one is using dx50 with the mojo.




Likewise. Those remarking the treble sounds hot via coax with dx50 must have better hearing than me as I can't hear a difference between usb optical or coax.


----------



## x RELIC x

If there's noise in the signal path it may come across as an edge to the sound, which some may say sounds more detailed but it's just noise altering the signal. In that sense optical may sound inferior, or have the upper hand depending on your sound preference. Rob has explained the effect in depth in the thread.


----------



## rkt31

I use mojo with fiiox3 2nd gen via coaxial and compared with USB via Android and USB via Windows. USB via Windows using chord asio in foobar is best but the difference is very very subtle. in fact the cheapest coaxial transport fiio x3 is doing extremely good job with mojo and stacks very well too. i use two small ferrite cores over small cable between mojo and fiio which does cleans up the sound and IMHO that way you don't need expensive transport with mojo.


----------



## rkt31

I can't say much in detail but asynchronous data transfer via USB makes the sound from mojo slightly time better than coaxial but the difference are very very subtle.


----------



## dryvadeum

I'm not buying the sound difference. I think it's ones mind looking for differences as is always the case in this hobby. It's like how people in the dx50 thread reckon the software changes the sound of the DAC and amp section. 

Ive never heard a difference and my hearing is fine.

I think emi/RF could introduce noise and affect the sound but even then I think people are exaggerating that as I've been using my mojo with my nexus 6p and haven't had any issues and they're stacked back to back with no ferrite, stardust or pixie dust.


----------



## Duncan

The aural memory is very short and easily confused...

The only (non foolproof) way I have of telling if adding or changing something in the chain changes something is if I pick up on something specific (let's argue, an instrument in the background) that I haven't heard so clearly before, and that could be due to either enhanced clarity or tone...

The benchmark for that is still the final track on Pink Floyds Division Bell, the bell that chimes, allegedly that bell plays continuously right the way through the track, I still have not heard that to be the case... Happy to be proven wrong though.


----------



## deltronzero

Sorry for the noob question, but what cable do I need to connect my DX90 to the Mojo?  The DX90 has a 3.5mm coaxial out, so...what exactly is the description to look for?  3.5mm coaxial out to...toslink? or what?? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Duncan

3.5 to 3.5... You can do this with any standard cable, but ultimately best (for the purists out there) to get a 50ohm one.


----------



## harpo1

duncan said:


> 3.5 to 3.5... You can do this with any standard cable, but ultimately best (for the purists out there) to get a 50ohm one.


 
 I thought digital coax was 75 ohms?


----------



## Mojo ideas

coopaw said:


> This may have been answered since it  is pretty hard to keep up with this forum and i haven't caught up on the next 50 or so post but It sounds to me like your Mojo has a defective charge LED.  the portion of it that shows white or blue is bad which is why you get green when charging and nothing for the first two hours when it should be blue.  I could be wrong but seems logical to me.  I would suggest sending it back for repair or replacement if ti bothers you.  It really should not affect performance but it is a defect.  Good Luck


Please understand that the white charging light is made up from equal parts of three tiny led die one red one green and one blue. This is how we have one LED able to show three or more colours. But if you do not look straight on to the led look from an angle you might only see just one of the three coloured LEDs so the white light can look a little bluish of greenish or even reddish just to confuse you further.


----------



## deuter

dryvadeum said:


> Likewise. Those remarking the treble sounds hot via coax with dx50 must have better hearing than me as I can't hear a difference between usb optical or coax.



 


Iam getting a dap while Chord sort out the SD module .
The reason dx50 is enticing because it's almost half the cost of an AK100, not sure of resale value.


----------



## lunah

How is the Mojo compared to Audioquest Dragonfly on a Sonus Faber pryma headphones? Im not an audiophile, just a girl that enjoys listening to music maybe a bit more than the masses...

Dragonfly is 1/5 of the price. The question is if its worth 5x the price for a "casual person"..


----------



## Blasyrkh

harpo1 said:


> I thought digital coax was 75 ohms?


 
  
 yes it is, you should use a 75ohm cable to have lower attenuation and capacitance


----------



## Mojo ideas

lunah said:


> How is the Mojo compared to Audioquest Dragonfly on a Sonus Faber pryma headphones? Im not an audiophile, just a girl that enjoys listening to music maybe a bit more than the masses...
> 
> Dragonfly is 1/5 of the price. The question is if its worth 5x the price for a "casual person"..


 Yes absolutely Mojo was designed totally for people just like you. Please go to a good retailer and listen carefully to both units take your time and listen when your calm and what you will hear with Mojo is a perfectly played performance just as it was recorded you will hear details that you can hardly believe we're originally there. Trust your ears then decide


----------



## deuter

John.

News on the SD module please while you're here ?


----------



## cocolinho

mojo ideas said:


> Trust your ears then decide


 
 Good advice


----------



## Deftone

lunah said:


> How is the Mojo compared to Audioquest Dragonfly on a Sonus Faber pryma headphones? Im not an audiophile, just a girl that enjoys listening to music maybe a bit more than the masses...
> 
> Dragonfly is 1/5 of the price. The question is if its worth 5x the price for a "casual person"..


 
  
 yes its much better than a dragonfly BUT if your headphones are not up to par then it wont show what a mojo can do then it might seem like a waste of money, just being honest.
  
 i am not familiar with the sonus faber nor have i heard them so i dont know how well they perform.
  
 somone else might be able to help more.


----------



## Deftone

deuter said:


> John.
> 
> News on the SD module please while you're here ?


 
  
 yeah push the wifi one to the back and let the SD come first


----------



## Deftone

also what about some pics of this case you been teasing us with?


----------



## salla45

lunah said:


> How is the Mojo compared to Audioquest Dragonfly on a Sonus Faber pryma headphones? Im not an audiophile, just a girl that enjoys listening to music maybe a bit more than the masses...
> 
> Dragonfly is 1/5 of the price. The question is if its worth 5x the price for a "casual person"..


 
  
  
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> Yes absolutely Mojo was designed totally for people just like you. Please go to a good retailer and listen carefully to both units take your time and listen when your calm and what you will hear with Mojo is a perfectly played performance just as it was recorded you will hear details that you can hardly believe we're originally there. Trust your ears then decide


 
  
  
 Hi Lunah. I have been trawling the audio world off and on for decades seeking the "holy grail" without actually knowing what that should be, lol.
  
 I believe, with the advent of Mojo, I may have found it.
  
 Previously I was hyped up on specifics of sound, "great bass, clear midrange, sparkly treble, soundstage"; all that objective stuff. I have now come to realise that all that is just a smoke screen. 
  
 With the Mojo, it's more about how engaged you become with the music; how it makes you feel. It's about the emotional connection with the music. I keep getting immersed completely in the music with the mojo. Never had that before (well not without chemical inducement anyhow... ahem).
  
 It's quite weird; it sort of creeps up on you unawares mostly and in different ways, depending on the music and circumstances of course. It is pretty cool and fascinating to hear really old stuff I thought I new so well completely anew; hearing amazing things I was completely hitherto unaware of. Stuff that's always been there but that's never reached out to me. Eg, percussive flourishes in rock tracks or new interplays in classical or jazz music I thought I knew so well.
  
 All other sources/dacs/players/phones I've heard sound flat and unengaging, even if it's all "there" with the other sources,  it just doesn't come together holistically and draw you in.
  
 For me, Mojo is an indispensible piece of equipment. 
  
 ps.. only a couple of months before getting the Mojo I had invested some 150 quid in an IFI Nano which I really liked and is a great bit of kit in it's own right and getting rave reviews against the Dragonfly, et al. Never switched it back on since, lol.
  
 John is right, trust your own ears (and spot on with his comment here..."Mojo is a perfectly played performance just as it was recorded you will hear details that you can hardly believe we're originally there"), and I would add, don't try and hear differences in sound quality or listen to the equipment, per se, as it's invariably an exercise in frustration. Rather let the music in and listen to a few tracks without distractions and then try and work out how you feel about it.
  
 Hope it helps


----------



## headmanPL

vapman said:


> In my experience upsampling isn't really noticable. Is it with the mojo?
> 
> I guess you would know by switching between USB in and optical in?


 

 Big time. When I tried a Mojo before buying, I just used my phones stock music player. I was underwhelmed.
 When I installed UAPP so each track had the correct sample rate, I could see what the fuss was all about and bought the Mojo on the spot!


----------



## lunah

salla45 said:


> Hi Lunah. I have been trawling the audio world off and on for decades seeking the "holy grail" without actually knowing what that should be, lol.
> 
> I believe, with the advent of Mojo, I may have found it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your answer! So in other words, its worth it even if its the same price as my headphones and i dont have tons of money laying around?


----------



## salla45

lunah said:


> Thanks for your answer! So in other words, its worth it even if its the same price as my headphones and i dont have tons of money laying around?


 
 Only you can decide if it's worth it or not. We all have priorities ref our disposable (or not) income. I had to sell a son and a kidney to get to where I am now, audio-wise.  - that was a no-brainer for me, lol.


----------



## pwncake

lunah said:


> Thanks for your answer! So in other words, its worth it even if its the same price as my headphones and i dont have tons of money laying around?




I don't know a lot about audio. But like buying shoes, I always believed in purchasing the right fit off the shelves, and not expect them to be broken in. I'd suggest the same mind to be applied. 

From my long, close to 850 pages worth of research, it all comes down to musicality, i.e. How engaged you are with the music. Of course soundstage, details etc are important, but IMHO, you'd get the best value for money the more you want to spend time listening to music. 

I guess Rob and John's response to musicality is "timing", "transient response" and "transparency" (all terms I'm still grappling), which results in music that emotionally engages you. 

I listened to it once, and being an uninitiated person in the world of audio, I dished out 700 dollars on the spot for my very first audio purchase (yes, my very first audio purchase). I understood what they were trying to convey, and goes to show the impact it had on me. 

We can talk for days and weeks about this, but try it out, and I'm positive you'd pull the trigger (if not struggle for days and weeks, unable to shake the temptation).


----------



## Light - Man

lunah said:


> Thanks for your answer! So in other words, its worth it even if its the same price as my headphones and i dont have tons of money laying around?


 
  
 I would not waste your money on the Dragonfly, you could consider the LH Labs (older model) Geek Out 450 USB-DAC which is great bang for buck and blows the Dragonfly over to the shady side of the pond! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
 I got one on Amazon UK for £100 but the UI on mine is a bit of disaster but you learn to cope with it.


----------



## analogmusic

lunah said:


> How is the Mojo compared to Audioquest Dragonfly on a Sonus Faber pryma headphones? Im not an audiophile, just a girl that enjoys listening to music maybe a bit more than the masses...
> 
> Dragonfly is 1/5 of the price. The question is if its worth 5x the price for a "casual person"..


 
  
 Hi there, I would get the mojo. It will be the last DAC you could ever need.
  
 The mojo isn't just for audiophiles. Since you enjoy listening to music, that is what the Mojo does specifically.
  
 If I could summarize in a few words it I would say it is very simple "the Chord Mojo brings music to life"


----------



## x RELIC x

I summed the Mojo up in one word in my review.... 

”Veritas". Latin for truth and often associated with beauty. I feel it brings the truth out in the music and the rendering is simply beautiful.

I still feel this way.


----------



## x RELIC x

The FiiO L-19 cable for connecting Apple lightning devices is available at Penon Audio.

http://penonaudio.com/FiiO-L19


----------



## deuter

x relic x said:


> I summed the Mojo up in one word in my review....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


What is your rest of the mojo chain.


----------



## x RELIC x

deuter said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > I summed the Mojo up in one word in my review....
> ...




Dual 200gb mSD cards - AK100 mk2 - Sysconcept optical cable - Mojo - Noble K10 / JH Angie / LCD-2 / LCD-XC / ETHER C (depending on my mood)

I also use on occasion the AK240, or FiiO X5, or MacbookPro as a source.


----------



## spook76

duncan said:


> The aural memory is very short and easily confused...
> 
> The only (non foolproof) way I have of telling if adding or changing something in the chain changes something is if I pick up on something specific (let's argue, an instrument in the background) that I haven't heard so clearly before, and that could be due to either enhanced clarity or tone...
> 
> The benchmark for that is still the final track on Pink Floyds Division Bell, the bell that chimes, allegedly that bell plays continuously right the way through the track, I still have not heard that to be the case... Happy to be proven wrong though.




Duncan,

I took up your challenge. I listened to "High Hopes" off the 2012 remaster of 'Division Bells' in FLAC 16/44.1. Even with the Mojo feeding my KSE1500, there are times during the song where I cannot hear the bell.


----------



## x RELIC x

spook76 said:


> Duncan,
> 
> I took up your challenge. I listened to "High Hopes" off the 2012 remaster of 'Division Bells'. Even with the Mojo feeding my KSE1500, there are times during the song where I cannot hear the bell.




Haha, I did the same and the bell stops at 2:55 and resumes at 3:48. Clearly there is no bell in that section. The rest of the song it's, well, clear as a bell.


----------



## deuter

x relic x said:


> Dual 200gb mSD cards - AK100 mk2 - Sysconcept optical cable - Mojo - Noble K10 / JH Angie / LCD-2 / LCD-XC / ETHER C (depending on my mood)
> 
> 
> 
> I also use on occasion the AK240, or FiiO X5, or MacbookPro as a source.



 



The Fiio x5, was it any worse than the ak100 ?


----------



## spook76

x relic x said:


> Haha, I did the same and the bell stops at 2:55 and resumes at 3:48. Clearly there is no bell in that section. The rest of the song it's, well, clear as a bell.



Hehe outstanding Relic. Thanks for the tip about the Fiio L-19 I just ordered one.


----------



## vapman

headmanpl said:


> Big time. When I tried a Mojo before buying, I just used my phones stock music player. I was underwhelmed.
> When I installed UAPP so each track had the correct sample rate, I could see what the fuss was all about and bought the Mojo on the spot!


 

 Damn, is UAPP the only way to get satisfying audio out of the Mojo from an Android?
 I like Onkyo HF Player a lot and I bought a device I made sure was rootable so I could use Viper4Android
 I don't know if V4A supports locking sample rates though. I did a quick google the other day and didn't find out.
  
 I imagine on my PC i might just leave my 0404 USB setup and use the optical out from that.


----------



## salla45

spook76 said:


> Duncan,
> 
> I took up your challenge. I listened to "High Hopes" off the 2012 remaster of 'Division Bells' in FLAC 16/44.1. Even with the Mojo feeding my KSE1500, there are times during the song where I cannot hear the bell.


 
 Haha, I tried the same thing with my T1+Mojo and just gave up in the end; put on my "life's too short" list


----------



## noobandroid

vapman said:


> Damn, is UAPP the only way to get satisfying audio out of the Mojo from an Android?
> I like Onkyo HF Player a lot and I bought a device I made sure was rootable so I could use Viper4Android
> I don't know if V4A supports locking sample rates though. I did a quick google the other day and didn't find out.
> 
> I imagine on my PC i might just leave my 0404 USB setup and use the optical out from that.



I've used a couple dac+amp, and the uapp is the only software that fully supports the correct format


----------



## vapman

noobandroid said:


> I've used a couple dac+amp, and the uapp is the only software that fully supports the correct format


 

 thanks for the advice. probably saved me a little headache.


----------



## x RELIC x

deuter said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Dual 200gb mSD cards - AK100 mk2 - Sysconcept optical cable - Mojo - Noble K10 / JH Angie / LCD-2 / LCD-XC / ETHER C (depending on my mood)
> ...




Nope.


----------



## vapman

Totally forgot a bunch of my portable Minidisc players have optical out! hehehe... I can't wait to hear Minidiscs with a superior DAC 
  
 Too bad there aren't any cheap android devices that just provide an optical output and nothing else IMO. If there is such a thing, I don't know of it!


----------



## Scubacreature

Apologies if this question has been answered dozens of times previously, but the information i am reading in the forum doesn't quite seem to reflect my experience of charging and using the Mojo at the same time.
  
 I am using a decent quality Anker Power Port 5 to supply current to the Mojo whilst using it connected to a Mac Mini running JRiver. It appears to charge with no problem when in use, but its as if once fully charged the charging circuit shuts down and the device switches to battery power and after a X hours use, the device switches off. It doesn't get excessively hot to the touch during that time.
  
 The impression from reading other posts is that the unit should charge whilst in use, once charged the power supply should continue providing sufficient power to operate the Mojo without using the battery - or have i misunderstood?
  
 Any clarification would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ike1985

vapman said:


> Damn, is UAPP the only way to get satisfying audio out of the Mojo from an Android?
> I like Onkyo HF Player a lot and I bought a device I made sure was rootable so I could use Viper4Android
> I don't know if V4A supports locking sample rates though. I did a quick google the other day and didn't find out.
> 
> I imagine on my PC i might just leave my 0404 USB setup and use the optical out from that.


 
  
 Does anyone have the contact information for the guy/team who developed UAPP?  Supposedly they are active on the forums, if they added a feature to paste in links from youtube or other sources and play the audio through UAPP  Also would like to play stitcher and bandcamp through UAPP as well.


----------



## noobandroid

ike1985 said:


> Does anyone have the contact information for the guy/team who developed UAPP?  Supposedly they are active on the forums, if they added a feature to paste in links from youtube or other sources and play the audio through UAPP  Also would like to play stitcher and bandcamp through UAPP as well.


 

 try contacting them within the app? i did contact them some time ago, and they do respond. actually it's a he


----------



## Peter Hyatt

scubacreature said:


> Apologies if this question has been answered dozens of times previously, but the information i am reading in the forum doesn't quite seem to reflect my experience of charging and using the Mojo at the same time.
> 
> I am using a decent quality Anker Power Port 5 to supply current to the Mojo whilst using it connected to a Mac Mini running JRiver. It appears to charge with no problem when in use, but its as if once fully charged the charging circuit shuts down and the device switches to battery power and after a X hours use, the device switches off. It doesn't get excessively hot to the touch during that time.
> 
> ...


 

 This would be interesting to learn the answer.  
 If you contact Chord with a response, can you let us know?


----------



## nigel801

Is there any chance in future Mojo will support apps like Youtube and Play Music on Android ? is it possible to update firmware on Mojo or will it require resend to factory?


----------



## Blasyrkh

nigel801 said:


> Is there any chance in future Mojo will support apps like Youtube and Play Music on Android ? is it possible to update firmware on Mojo or will it require resend to factory?


 
  
 it is not a Mojo problem, but it depends on the manufacturer's implementation of the USB Audio out of the android device
 it already works natively with some phones


----------



## Peter Hyatt

First Impressions:
  
 The Chord Mojo has given me that "wow" effect; that is, the quality is surprisingly high. 
  
 Although it has to charge for 10 hours, I could not help but sneak a listen.  
  
 Macbook Pro:  iTunes 
  
 Beatles:  "Two of Us" from "Let It Be:  Naked", from CD 320 mp3.  
  
 Bob Dylan:  Working Man Blues #2 from "Modern Times"
  
 I chose these two to do a quick listen because I am familiar with both and both have distinctions that could stand out for me. 
  
 "Two of Us":  the acoustic guitars were stunningly clear.  The vocals, in particular, were "in the middle" of space, clear.  
  
 "Working Man Blues #2" sounded as if Dylan was sitting in my living room, a few feet away, with no background noise other than the vocal, which was clear and very upfront; more than I have ever heard before.  
  
 From iPhone 6, I listened to Alison Kraus' "Baby, Now That I've Found You" from her live album where her high vocals were clearer than I've ever heard before. 
  
 After charging, I will listen to London Philharmonic for instrument separation and Stevie Wonder for bass.  
  
 As to volume:  from the Macbook Pro and the iPhone, the T1.2 (600 ohm) were driven to a level uncomfortably loud for me!  The power of this little thing is amazing.  
  
 For me, the hype in the reviews here have been accurate.


----------



## kkcc

Mython thanks for maintaining the FAQ and this Mojo thread. I haven't been tracking the mojo and wanna see if you can help with a few noob basic Mojo questions so that I don't need to go thru 10k+ posts!

1. Feature/function wise what are the differences between Mojo/Hugo other than the lack of crossfeed and the I/O ports?
2. Any known issue/revision (casing/hardware/circuitry etc) akin to the first few Hugo iterations? (I'm probably looking at buy used locally)
3. Any review of non phone source that can do streaming app and pair with Mojo via optical (my target is the onkyo)?

FYI I had been happily using Hugo at home and on the go pretty much since it's launch and the sound had rendered my attempt to demo/purchase any new DAPs futile. However, a recent reconfiguration of my audio rack made it quite troublesome to connect/disconnect the Hugo from my fullsize cans setups and I back to the good old AK240 but find it unsatisfying. In fact my AK240 had been mostly relegated to a transport for Hugo (with the new AK Connect update it is very well suited tho expensive transport LOL) and the newer DAPs (from Dx80, to DP-X1, to ZX2, to Plenue S, to AK320/380/app) just didn't sound right to me. Hence I'm thinking to get a used Mojo to replace my Hugo to use on-the-go, and while I'm at it get a newer source that do streaming. Thanks in advance for your （or any Mojo owner's) help!


----------



## tuna47

Please Help
How do you get onkyo hf to play tidal files from iPad


----------



## GreenBow

scubacreature said:


> Apologies if this question has been answered dozens of times previously, but the information i am reading in the forum doesn't quite seem to reflect my experience of charging and using the Mojo at the same time.
> 
> I am using a decent quality Anker Power Port 5 to supply current to the Mojo whilst using it connected to a Mac Mini running JRiver. It appears to charge with no problem when in use, but its as if once fully charged the charging circuit shuts down and the device switches to battery power and after a X hours use, the device switches off. It doesn't get excessively hot to the touch during that time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am very interested in this too. Mine does odd stuff. Charging and playing takes many hours; approximately eighteen hours. However after about six hours in, the charging switches off and reverts to battery. I have to monitor it and switch off and on the charging, so it continues.
  
 Anyway I think the immediate solution to your predicament is this. Once the unit is charged say left overnight. Next day when you come to play it. Switch off and on the charger. Start playing music. If necessary switch off and on the charger again after starting to play.
  
 You will most likely find that this works, as I do. Basically at some point I think you have to start with a fresh charging cycle. Once you do and the battery is full and charging sorted, it works fine. The charging light will alternate between blue and white in intervals of about ten or fifteen minutes.
  
 My set up at the moment works like this. I use Mojo as a desktop DAC. Mojo and PC are on the same extension adaptor running from wall socket to under my desk. When I switch on at the wall, the PC can be powered and the Mojo charger is active on the Mojo. I switch on the Mojo whenever I want, with my speakers too. It never fails to work and stay on. 
  
 Sometimes I allow the battery to discharge to keep it healthy. I get into charging and playing issues but I get through, by re-switching on the charging. Or it only takes one overnight charge to get it back to normal.


----------



## fiascogarcia

tuna47 said:


> Please Help
> How do you get onkyo hf to play tidal files from iPad


 
 I have the HF player and Tidal on my iPad and iPhone, and I don't think you can play Tidal files through that player.  I'd be interested if there was a way.  Are you wanting to use the upsampling feature on HF, or another reason for trying this?


----------



## Scubacreature

Interesting.. maybe i should use a timer to switch the USB charger on and off say every 4 hours to reset the charge circuit..
  
 I have emailed Chord, if i get a response I will share it here..
  
 Thanks


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> First Impressions:
> 
> The Chord Mojo has given me that "wow" effect; that is, the quality is surprisingly high.
> 
> ...


 

 Welcome on board.


----------



## betula

scubacreature said:


> Interesting.. maybe i should use a timer to switch the USB charger on and off say every 4 hours to reset the charge circuit..
> 
> I have emailed Chord, if i get a response I will share it here..
> 
> Thanks


 

 I also use Mojo as desktop DAC. It is constantly plugged in to wall charge. I connect the data USB only when I am at my PC. Never had any issues. Chord has clarified several times, it has no effect on battery if it is constantly plugged in.
 Interesting issue is yours. I didn't come across anything like this since I read the thread. (2+ months.) I wonder what the trigger is. It is not necessarily your Mojo's fault but who knows.


----------



## Blasyrkh

but when in line out mode (both light blue balls), if you change the volume you lose the "line out 3V state"? or or t simply change the volume of the line out?
  
 EDIT: never mind, i figured it out


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Thanks, Bestula.  
  
 Stevie Wonder's "I Wish"...from "Songs in the Key of Life" 
  
 holy *(&*(&&^
  
 "Born to Run" makes me want to open the car top in March in Maine!
  
  
 I don't have the audiophile linguistics but the music is "alive" in a way I have not heard before.  It's a 'bass test' song for me and next up, before I do the classical tests is "Sgt. Peppers" in its entirety. 
  
 I did show a bit of patience for a few hours of charging, but now am charging/playing simultaneously.  I've got lots of typing to do so I should get through the entire album.
  
 As I learned from another thread, A/B testing is best listening for a full hour or so, rather than a song.  Thus far, however, the stark difference has been easy to identify.


----------



## Scubacreature

Agreed, its possibly  USB charger issue which is easily resolved. I just wanted to clarify that I should be able to use it constantly plugged in to the mains supply (via USB) and have it not go flat. .If that is the case I will source a better quality USB supply of a suitable current and try again.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

betula said:


> I also use Mojo as desktop DAC. It is constantly plugged in to wall charge. I connect the data USB only when I am at my PC. Never had any issues. Chord has clarified several times, it has no effect on battery if it is constantly plugged in.
> Interesting issue is yours. I didn't come across anything like this since I read the thread. (2+ months.) I wonder what the trigger is. It is not necessarily your Mojo's fault but who knows.


 

 As desktop DAC, do you use the amp in Mojo, or just as DAC?


----------



## rkt31

some of favorite albums on mojo, bela fleck- drive, 4 generations of miles, portrait of Cuba, Martin Taylor and Steve howe- masterpiece guitar, fiona joy signature solos, eric bibb - spirit and the blues . these are the albums once start listening on mojo, you just can't stop.


----------



## ph58

Hi guys if i want to connect the MOJO with a good headphone amp , what can i do ? By line out with à mini jack RCA câble . Do you think Sound quality Will be better ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## Ra97oR

scubacreature said:


> Agreed, its possibly  USB charger issue which is easily resolved. I just wanted to clarify that I should be able to use it constantly plugged in to the mains supply (via USB) and have it not go flat. .If that is the case I will source a better quality USB supply of a suitable current and try again.


 

 I am using Anker PowerPort 5 and have it on for over 12 hours a day as a desktop DAC. Always fully charged.


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> As desktop DAC, do you use the amp in Mojo, or just as DAC?


 

 Read about Mojo's specs. In Mojo's case you can't really talk about separate amp or DAC part. It is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Ike1985

nigel801 said:


> Is there any chance in future Mojo will support apps like Youtube and Play Music on Android ? is it possible to update firmware on Mojo or will it require resend to factory?


 
  
 Iphones already do this, it's an android issue. I can get youtube and stitcher and bandcamp to play through mojo but not without going through the native android upscaling.  UAPP allows for albums you own to be played back without the upscaling thus you get the correct sample rate indication light on mojo.


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> I am very interested in this too. Mine does odd stuff. Charging and playing takes many hours; approximately eighteen hours. However after about six hours in, the charging switches off and reverts to battery. I have to monitor it and switch off and on the charging, so it continues.
> 
> Anyway I think the immediate solution to your predicament is this. Once the unit is charged say left overnight. Next day when you come to play it. Switch off and on the charger. Start playing music. If necessary switch off and on the charger again after starting to play.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I may be wrong but I don't think it's a good idea to run modern lithium batteries down to zero.  If I remember correctly it's best to keep them in the 20-90% range most of the time.


----------



## Ike1985

scubacreature said:


> Interesting.. maybe i should use a timer to switch the USB charger on and off say every 4 hours to reset the charge circuit..
> 
> I have emailed Chord, if i get a response I will share it here..
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 If you aren't already doing so, use a charger that supplies at least 2amps to mojo, otherwise charging will be super slow and annoying.


----------



## Ike1985

peter hyatt said:


> First Impressions:
> 
> The Chord Mojo has given me that "wow" effect; that is, the quality is surprisingly high.
> 
> ...


 
  
 to get the most out of mojo on your MacBook Pro, download Jriver Media center and then flip through the images in this thread until you find the screenshot of the settings to enable bit perfect output to mojo.  It's true that everything sounds great on Mojo, but if you want to see what it's really capable of MP#'s and iTunes won't do it.


----------



## betula

ike1985 said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think it's a good idea to run modern lithium batteries down to zero.  If I remember correctly it's best to keep them in the 20-90% range most of the time.


 

 That is true.
 But Chord has developed a brand new, advanced battery for Mojo. They had to wait for the battery developed for the longest time, even though all other technical things were ready to imply. That is why Mojo can be constantly plugged in for example.


----------



## Ike1985

The only conundrum I've had and that I can't explain with Mojo is that it gets significantly hotter when playing from my MacbookPro than from my phone.  I can play and charge from my phone at the same time and it doesn't get anywhere close to as hot as it gets from my laptop while playing and charging.  My first mojo had a defective battery, I would only get ~10 minutes on blue, 1.5 hours on green, the total play time was something like 2 hours.  Drew @ Moon audio took care of me and got me a replacement.


----------



## betula

ike1985 said:


> The only conundrum I've had and that I can't explain with Mojo is that it gets significantly hotter when playing from my MacbookPro than from my phone.  I can play and charge from my phone at the same time and it doesn't get anywhere close to as hot as it gets from my laptop while playing and charging.  My first mojo had a defective battery, I would only get ~10 minutes on blue, 1.5 hours on green, the total play time was something like 2 hours.  Drew @ Moon audio took care of me and got me a replacement.


 

 The secret of using Mojo playing and charging at the same time is keeping its battery full.
 I had heating problems when used Mojo charging and playing at the same time but not having a full charge. (Shut offs.)
 Since I keep Mojo fully charged, I have no problem with charging and playing simultaneously.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

betula said:


> Read about Mojo's specs. In Mojo's case you can't really talk about separate amp or DAC part. It is pretty much the same thing.


 

 Thanks; it is a bit confusing where you hold down two lights...but I think this just freezes the volume?  
  
 Someone else asked the question about using it with another amp.  
  
 I have a really nice amp:  Beyerdynamic A20.  The sound is clear, clean and very nice so I had considered seeing how it would be with the Mojo. 
  
 It isn't necessary.  Two things:  1.  I don't want to change the Mojo's sound as is!    2.  The Mojo reaches levels where it is too loud for comfort, so I don't think it necessary.  
  
 Someone else might feel differently.  


ike1985 said:


> to get the most out of mojo on your MacBook Pro, download Jriver Media center and then flip through the images in this thread until you find the screenshot of the settings to enable bit perfect output to mojo.  It's true that everything sounds great on Mojo, but if you want to see what it's really capable of MP#'s and iTunes won't do it.


 

 I have not heard of this but will begin to learn.  Thank you. 
  
 Other question:  I charge iPhone 6 from the wall (US AC) where the USB end goes into a small box that is plugged in.  (its from apple).  Is this the same that most are using to charge the Mojo? My guess is that it might be faster, as it is much faster in charging the iPhone than the USB port on the Macbook.  Correct?


----------



## Mython

kkcc said:


> 1. Feature/function wise what are the differences between Mojo/Hugo other than the lack of crossfeed and the I/O ports?


 
  
  
 I only used Hugo for a week, so I'm not as intimately familiar with Hugo as others on Head-fi, and thus, I'm not the best person to answer this.
  
  
  


kkcc said:


> 2. Any known issue/revision (casing/hardware/circuitry etc) akin to the first few Hugo iterations? (I'm probably looking at buy used locally)


 
  
 Only some very early units (1st batch) had a minor issue
  
 Other than rectifying the above little issue, there have been *zero* significant hardware revisions to Mojo.
  
  


kkcc said:


> 3. Any review of non phone source that can do streaming app and pair with Mojo via optical (my target is the onkyo)?


 
  
 Hmmm... good question. It seems almost everyone in the thread who's using optical with a portable device are generally using AK DAPs (especially AK100 / AK100ii), and since you already own an AK240, you already know the pros & cons of AK DAPs better than I do.
  
*@ everyone reading this* - please chime in with some suggestions, if you know of a particularly good candidate to suit kkcc's requirements!
  
  


kkcc said:


> FYI I had been happily using Hugo at home and on the go pretty much since it's launch and the sound had rendered my attempt to demo/purchase any new DAPs futile. However, a recent reconfiguration of my audio rack made it quite troublesome to connect/disconnect the Hugo from my fullsize cans setups and I back to the good old AK240 but find it unsatisfying. In fact my AK240 had been mostly relegated to a transport for Hugo (with the new AK Connect update it is very well suited tho expensive transport LOL) and the newer DAPs (from Dx80, to DP-X1, to ZX2, to Plenue S, to AK320/380/app) just didn't sound right to me. Hence I'm thinking to get a used Mojo to replace my Hugo to use on-the-go, and while I'm at it get a newer source that do streaming. Thanks in advance for your （or any Mojo owner's) help!


 
  
 Although Mojo genuinely offers a similar level of performance to Hugo, I'd suggest you audition Mojo first, as it has a different 'flavour' of presentation to Hugo. My recollection of Hugo was that it had a slightly brighter presentation than Mojo. They both perform superbly; it's just that if you're accustomed to Hugos presentation, Mojo may or may not please your accustomed ears.


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> Other question:  I charge iPhone 6 from the wall (US AC) where the USB end goes into a small box that is plugged in.  (its from apple).  Is this the same that most are using to charge the Mojo?


 

  
 Yes, *many* Mojo owners do use the standard Apple USB mains chargers.


----------



## betula

Tapping Mojo's buttons at the same time puts it into line out mode. So the volume on Mojo can't be changed anymore.
 It must be fun to play with Mojo in line out mode using different amps. You can try with your A20. But I think, it just gives a differently colored sound that one love more or not. Experimenting is the best thing in this hobby. 
 However I don't feel like to buy an amp to Mojo.

 Quote: 





peter hyatt said:


> Thanks; it is a bit confusing where you hold down two lights...but I think this just freezes the volume?
> 
> Someone else asked the question about using it with another amp.
> 
> ...


----------



## almarti

Hi All,
  
 since early December with my iPod Touch 5G, Onkyo HF Player and Mojo, and I really lovely. Mostly used when travelling.
 But when I am at home I connect iPod/Mojo in 3V line out (I don't know how to get it in 2V and which are the benefits) to my fantastic Marantz PM-17 KI Signature and it's the best sound I have ever listened, but independently of the time used (usually under 2 hours) one I switch off I get it empty of battery, as althouhg I switch on again Mojo does not start up and I need to recharge it fully.
  
 Which is the issue? I get the 3V line out by pressing at same time 2 volume buttons and then on/off button.
 Any ideas on this issue? It does not happen when on/off/on on normal use when traveling (no line out mode).
  
 Thanks


----------



## Peter Hyatt

betula said:


>


 

 Thanks.  It seems like over kill, though if one wanted to hear a different colorization of the sound, they might have some fun. 
  
 I am johnny-come-lately to the Mojo party and in reading through the first 200 pages, (thus far), the demand overwhelmed supply, yet I still wish to publicly thank Moon Audio and Drew for timely communication and guidance as well as Chord Electronics.  I, too, am one of those who not only loves the product but the design.  I text'd a quick photo to my wife to show just how small it is and she wrote, "it's cute!", so that's her perspective.  
  
 We go to our son's hockey games and parents today can be...interesting to some, but, she pointed out that she was glad to see TWO headphone ports in the MOJO, reminding me of how we sometimes like to 'tune out' the interesting parents around us during the more intense games!  
  
 Thank you, Drew, for great service.   Thanks to Chord for letting these old ears hear something 'high end' and special!


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> We go to our son's hockey games and parents today can be...interesting to some, but, she pointed out that she was glad to see TWO headphone ports in the MOJO, reminding me of how we sometimes like to 'tune out' the interesting parents around us during the more intense games!


 
  
 I'm not surprised Chord's FPGA sounds better than your son's school PTA!


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> Thanks.  It seems like over kill, though if one wanted to hear a different colorization of the sound, they might have some fun.
> 
> I am johnny-come-lately to the Mojo party and in reading through the first 200 pages, (thus far), the demand overwhelmed supply, yet I still wish to publicly thank Moon Audio and Drew for timely communication and guidance as well as Chord Electronics.  I, too, am one of those who not only loves the product but the design.  I text'd a quick photo to my wife to show just how small it is and she wrote, "it's cute!", so that's her perspective.
> 
> ...


 

 Audio is all about fun (although fun means slightly different thing to us, but the basics are the same). And it is never too late to any party.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Bestula, 
  
 as your desk DAC, you successfully avoided the heating shut off issue by keeping the battery fully charged...thanks, this makes sense.


----------



## Ike1985

Guys the s7 series samsung phones come with a micro b to usb adapter that allows you to use your normal cable with mojo:


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> I'm not surprised Chord's FPGA sounds better than your son's school PTA!


 

 Mython,
  
 My wife is 5 foot nothing  and a hundred pounds soaking wet, and called me nervous but laughing, from a recent ice hockey tournament that she went to alone:   Mothers on one side were "calling out" mothers from the other side to physically fight them!  
  
 The only thing I could think of to offer consolation was :  _"I guess you're not in Kansas, anymore."_  
  
 Hence, two  headphone ports on Mojo and a love of similar music styles works out well!


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> Bestula,
> 
> as your desk DAC, you successfully avoided the heating shut off issue by keeping the battery fully charged...thanks, this makes sense as the double duty of charging and playing seems to heat it up.  As you do this:
> 
> ...


 

 It is plugged into AC. When Mojo is fully charged, it just not charging any further. So it is the same as you were unplugged it.
 I was also worrying a bit at the beginning leaving it plugged in overnight, but no issues with that at all.

 As long as your Macbook Pro USB port provides 1A nonstop, than it is the same as AC. Some laptops stop providing USB current when go into sleep mode. I do not know about Macbooks.


----------



## JezR

betula said:


>





> Tapping Mojo's buttons at the same time puts it into line out mode. So the volume on Mojo can't be changed anymore.
> It must be fun to play with Mojo in line out mode using different amps. You can try with your A20. But I think, it just gives a differently colored sound that one love more or not. Experimenting is the best thing in this hobby.
> However I don't feel like to buy an amp to Mojo.


 
 The Mojo when in line mode is changeable, just push the buttons down four clicks to blue and you have approx 2.2 volts. line mode it not memorised by the Mojo when turned off and on so if you wish to retain that setting don't put it in to line mode, just turn the volume up to the same colour as line mode and you should be on 3 volt output and the mojo will remember it.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Feb 5, 2022)

John Frank on the life of the battery:  "_It is new technology.  It was designed for us. the battery is a new technology.  It is a new type of design and we believe its life will be far in excess of any battery made.  It should be many years.   It should last 10, 15, 20 years,  maybe longer.  I do not know."_



 Enjoyable listening to him:


----------



## Sound Eq

guys which android phone do u think is great to use as transport and is small in size and has great specs


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> guys which android phone do u think is great to use as transport and is small in size and has great specs


 
  
_*Sony Experia Z3 Compact*_ is one option


----------



## Sound Eq

sound eq said:


> guys which android phone do u think is great to use as transport and is small in size and has great specs


 
 do u know of it accept 200gb micro sd cards


----------



## Mojo ideas

peter hyatt said:


> This would be interesting to learn the answer.
> If you contact Chord with a response, can you let us know?


 when the Mojo is being used and being charged especially when driving lower impedances there is a net drain on the battery. This means that the charging circuit does not quite provide enough power to power the Dac and amp circuitry and keep charge the battery at the same level this is because we had to limit the amount of charge over a given time due to thermal constraints. Our charging time with the Mojo switched off is usually four or max five hours this is a little inconvenient but when we compare this to other Dac amps that need up to a full twenty four hours to charge we feel that we didn't do such a bad job.


----------



## msp

Hello I am a new mojo owner.

I use it with a B&W P7, and are relative happy with the sound, but I am considering trying a Fostex th600, I like a relaxed full sound will it be good match, or is there any other recommendations?

Kind regards Morten


----------



## Mojo ideas

peter hyatt said:


> First Impressions:
> 
> The Chord Mojo has given me that "wow" effect; that is, the quality is surprisingly high.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be too surprised as the amount electronics i.e the processing power that Mojo has is about five hundred times what a normal industry chip Dac design contains. So it should be a very high level performance.


----------



## Sound Eq

msp said:


> Hello I am a new mojo owner.
> 
> I use it with a B&W P7, and are relative happy with the sound, but I am considering trying a Fostex th600, I like a relaxed full sound will it be good match, or is there any other recommendations?
> 
> Kind regards Morten


 
 oppo pm1 is a heapdhone that just did give me all i want in a heapdhone, 
  
 full layered sound, great bass, relaxed, good soundstage, and never ever fatiguing 
  
 best headphone i tried when i auditioned hifiman he 1000, lcd 4, lcd 3, nighthawk and others
  
 it just ended my search for a full size headphone after i struggled with lcd 2 and how to get the sound sig i am after


----------



## msp

sound eq said:


> oppo pm1 is a heapdhone that just did give me all i want in a heapdhone,
> 
> full layered sound, great bass, relaxed, good soundstage, and never ever fatiguing
> 
> ...




Interesting and the mojo can drive them?

Br Morten


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> sound eq said:
> 
> 
> > guys which android phone do u think is great to use as transport and is small in size and has great specs
> ...


 
  
 Not sure, so you'd need to do a bit of your own research before considering buying one.
  
 Also, there are several different Experias, so I'm not suggesting Z3 is the only worthy one for you to consider
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/2220#post_12022944


----------



## Layman1

peter hyatt said:


> "Working Man Blues #2" sounded as if Dylan was sitting in my living room, a few feet away, with no background noise other than the vocal, which was clear and very upfront; more than I have ever heard before.
> 
> From iPhone 6, I listened to Alison Kraus' "Baby, Now That I've Found You" from her live album where her high vocals were clearer than I've ever heard before.


 
 I love Workingman's Blues no.2! (no hash key on my mac! baffling!) I rarely hear it mentioned so this was great to read, especially how it sounds to you on the Mojo!
 I haven't heard that Alison Krauss album, but I loved her duet album with Robert Plant, especially "Sister Rosetta Goes Before Us" and "Killing the Blues". Crazy bass on that album though!


----------



## x RELIC x

The Mojo's line out "mode" is nothing more than a shortcut to 3V. After setting it to the 3V shortcut you can change the output at will. If you want approximately the standard 2V output then just click the volume down 4 times from the line out shortcut.

The Mojo's analogue section is not like your typical opamp amplifier in most devices, but rather a discrete analogue stage that can't be bypassed, and is very transparent. Essentially the Mojo is always a variable line out. Again, holding the buttons down during power on is just a shortcut to 3V.


----------



## Mython

layman1 said:


> Haven't heard that Alison Krauss album, but I loved her duet album with Robert Plant, especially "Sister Rosetta Goes Before Us" and "Killing the Blues". Crazy bass on that album though!


 
  
 I know from personal experience that Mojo _*really*_ likes Alison Krauss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nP0gMVpp1c
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF3CTOqifew
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV8uIuNHlQ0
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0iR5emjKjY
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32_BE6Pf6x0
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyNLoSTUpcQ
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcRZ_J_VgNc
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B7FWoka7uI
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5tXYiAj-1I
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPw_H2Rm2lM
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZO9C-GWc_Y
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReJPsyKfI2M_   (sorry about the poor SQ)_
  
  
 And _so_ many more...
  
  
** Please bear in mind that the above youtube clips have highly-compressed audio* - not a patch on the SQ of Redbook!
  
 .


----------



## Sound Eq

i think i will buy another mojo for a portable setup as i am liking the mojo so much
  
 right now i am using the mojo for my oppo pm1 in the following setup android--- mojo--- alo mk3 B
  
 now for portable use on the go I will buy another one : android-- mojo---iem
  
 man i love this mojo so much I think right now nothing comes close to it, and that is why i am selling my ak380 and amp


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mojo ideas said:


> You shouldn't be too surprised as the amount electronics i.e the processing power that Mojo has is about five hundred times what a normal industry chip Dac design contains. So it should be a very high level performance.


 
 I don't have the vocabulary to do the Mojo justice for what it does for the music library I've heard for 40 years.


----------



## Sound Eq

msp said:


> Interesting and the mojo can drive them?
> 
> Br Morten


 
 yes it can with authority, but i am a basshead so i add an extra amp with bass boost which is the alo mk 3B, but really sometimes i feel i do not need that extra amp


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Here's another fun song to take on the Mojo with some pretty serious volume:
  
 Simon and Garfunkel's "Keep the Customer Satisfied" 
  
 See what it does to their harmony and the horn rage at the end!  
  
 2 minutes and 35 seconds of pure bliss.


----------



## Scubacreature

I've just had a response from Edd Harris at Chord regarding the charging whilst in use question, hopefully he won't mind me repeating the info here as the info should provide the definitive answer to the question:

'Once the battery is fully charged it will stop the incoming current to protect the battery. Mojo does not have a function where it can run solely off the incoming power as it simply is not great enough for all the internal circuitry to function. Mojo was initially intended as a portable product and, as such, has a number of design features which are there to protect the user and the device. Although we have absolutely no problem with customers using their Mojo as a fixed system product.'

Personally I'm quite happy with this answer as it means it's working as expected and I can stop worrying about making it do something it's not designed to provide.


----------



## svetlyo

I've tried connecting DX50 to Mojo via coax using a simple 3.5mm TRS to 3.5mm TRS *analog* *audio* *cable* and it worked. I wanted to first test if TRS connectors (instead of  2-pole TS) will work fine both on Mojo's side (this was mentioned in Mojo's FAQ - that the 'ring' is ignored and only the tip and sleeve are used) and on DX50 side. I know that I should use a proper 75Ohm coaxial cable, but how much worse will be to use something like http://www.fiio.net/en/products/37 ? I don't know what the characteristic impedance of that particular cable is, but it shielded and its internal construction is very similar to a coax cable. It is also very, very short. The DX50 is not a phone, so less worries about RF interference, etc.
  
 John?


----------



## sabloke

Dignis case has arrived. No rough leather in sight


----------



## Peter Hyatt

scubacreature said:


> I've just had a response from Edd Harris at Chord regarding the charging whilst in use question, hopefully he won't mind me repeating the info here as the info should provide the definitive answer to the question:
> 
> 'Once the battery is fully charged it will stop the incoming current to protect the battery. Mojo does not have a function where it can run solely off the incoming power as it simply is not great enough for all the internal circuitry to function. Mojo was initially intended as a portable product and, as such, has a number of design features which are there to protect the user and the device. Although we have absolutely no problem with customers using their Mojo as a fixed system product.'
> 
> Personally I'm quite happy with this answer as it means it's working as expected and I can stop worrying about making it do something it's not designed to provide.


 

 Did you see this from Chord?
  
 "when the Mojo is being used and being charged especially when driving lower impedances there is a net drain on the battery. This means that the charging circuit does not quite provide enough power to power the Dac and amp circuitry and keep charge the battery at the same level this is because we had to limit the amount of charge over a given time due to thermal constraints. Our charging time with the Mojo switched off is usually four or max five hours this is a little inconvenient but when we compare this to other Dac amps that need up to a full twenty four hours to charge we feel that we didn't do such a bad job."


----------



## Scubacreature

Love the case. Are you able to point us in the direction of the seller / manufacturer?


----------



## Mython

scubacreature said:


> Love the case. Are you able to point us in the direction of the seller / manufacturer?


 
  
  
 http://tofo.me/dignisdesign


----------



## Dionysus

Mr John Frank's any sneak peeks at the case?


----------



## freitz

Has anyone compared the Mojo Vs the C5? Just curious. Interested in the C5 Dac from Cayin or the C5 from Cayin.


----------



## Deftone

sound eq said:


> guys which android phone do u think is great to use as transport and is small in size and has great specs


 
  
 Galaxy S4 Mini, its almost the same size as mojo.
  
 (support up to 200gb SD)


----------



## Deftone

sabloke said:


> Dignis case has arrived. No rough leather in sight


 
 Very nice indeed, i cant decide on a colour though. maybe black looks the best on mojo.


----------



## JamesKH

The P7 is a very good closed head phone for the price. If you would like to keep that sound, but on a higher scale, stretch the budget and go for the TH-900. It can be had for about $1000 with the recent release of MK2. The P7 and TH-900 MK2 are two of my favorites in the stable. If you can't stretch the budget, try the THX-00.


----------



## sabloke

deftone said:


> sabloke said:
> 
> 
> > Dignis case has arrived. No rough leather in sight
> ...




Would have loved the red one, however not available yet and for some reason cost more. It is called the 48 kHz Special Edition


----------



## Carl6868

sabloke said:


> Would have loved the red one, however not available yet and for some reason cost more. It is called the 48 kHz Special Edition




Don't think I would fancy a 96k one :tongue_smile:


----------



## x RELIC x

svetlyo said:


> I've tried connecting DX50 to Mojo via coax using a simple 3.5mm TRS to 3.5mm TRS *analog* *audio* *cable* and it worked. I wanted to first test if TRS connectors (instead of  2-pole TS) will work fine both on Mojo's side (this was mentioned in Mojo's FAQ - that the 'ring' is ignored and only the tip and sleeve are used) and on DX50 side. I know that I should use a proper 75Ohm coaxial cable, but how much worse will be to use something like http://www.fiio.net/en/products/37 ? I don't know what the characteristic impedance of that particular cable is, but it shielded and its internal construction is very similar to a coax cable. It is also very, very short. The DX50 is not a phone, so less worries about RF interference, etc.
> 
> John?




This is already covered in the FAQ section and in the third post as well. Glad you're liking it. Some users have reported it's a night and day difference with a 75 Ohm coaxial cable, but I heard no difference, and I doubt such claims. Shouldn't really matter at these short lengths with a clean source.


----------



## Roscoeiii

For digital signals it is important to get am actually coax digital cable. 75 ohm. To use anything other than that is ridiculous.


----------



## noobandroid

roscoeiii said:


> For digital signals it is important to get am actually coax digital cable. 75 ohm. To use anything other than that is ridiculous.



some people don't go that specific, if it works, it works


----------



## x RELIC x

roscoeiii said:


> For digital signals it is important to get am actually coax digital cable. 75 ohm. To use anything other than that is ridiculous.




It's been covered to death earlier in the thread. The 75 Ohm rating and coaxial geometry is most beneficial at longer lengths and for electromagnetic shielding. It also prevents reflection in the cable, but again, at these lengths it shouldn't matter. When using the cable mentioned it's just copper transmitting the signal with a separate ground. It's not 'optimal' but it works and if there is a difference it's barely audible, if at all. I've tested it in depth.

Of course here is a link to a proper coaxial cable that's not overpriced to use with the Mojo. This is actually what I recommend, but if a user wants to be cheap then the 3.5mm stereo interconnect mentioned earlier does work and it sounds fine.

Short 3.5mm Coaxial Cable

If purchasing this you should contact the seller and let them know what source device plug you need.


----------



## sabloke

Impedance on a 10cm cable makes bugger all difference. To believe otherwise is indeed ridiculous.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> roscoeiii said:
> 
> 
> > For digital signals it is important to get am actually coax digital cable. 75 ohm. To use anything other than that is ridiculous.
> ...


 
  


sabloke said:


> Impedance on a 10cm cable makes bugger all difference. To believe otherwise is indeed ridiculous.


 
  
  
 Some people like to be cheap.
  
 Others like to be ridiculous.
  
 Some like to be both cheap *&* ridiculous.
  
  
 I try not to judge


----------



## deuter

x relic x said:


> It's been covered to death earlier in the thread. The 75 Ohm rating and coaxial geometry is most beneficial at longer lengths and for electromagnetic shielding. It also prevents reflection in the cable, but again, at these lengths it shouldn't matter. When using the cable mentioned it's just copper transmitting the signal with a separate ground. It's not 'optimal' but it works and if there is a difference it's barely audible, if at all. I've tested it in depth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Given the rf noise issues and shielding requirements , should I get a dap with optical out instead? The jitter rejection in Mojo is up to mark ?


----------



## NaiveSound

Is optical better to use with mojo? Or is coax?


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> Is optical better to use with mojo? Or is coax?


 
  
 No offence, mate, but how many times have you asked this question?


----------



## NaiveSound

I just can't tell a difference, I like to know what others hear, I'm Interested in their opinion, and so I ask from time to time and not always do the same people answer... I see you stuck along tho


----------



## x RELIC x

deuter said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > It's been covered to death earlier in the thread. The 75 Ohm rating and coaxial geometry is most beneficial at longer lengths and for electromagnetic shielding. It also prevents reflection in the cable, but again, at these lengths it shouldn't matter. When using the cable mentioned it's just copper transmitting the signal with a separate ground. It's not 'optimal' but it works and if there is a difference it's barely audible, if at all. I've tested it in depth.
> ...




Jitter is handled very well on the Mojo. Rob has posted about it earlier. Basically he says that unless the jitter is extraordinarily terrible the source won't matter for jitter.


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
> 
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

To expand Rob's posts on cables and jitter in the thread....... Bold emphasis added by me.




rob watts said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> *1. SPDIF decoding is all digital within the FPGA. The FPGA uses a digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and a tiny buffer. This re-clocks the data and eliminates the incoming jitter from the source. This system took 6 years to perfect, and means that the sound quality defects from source jitter is eliminated. How do I know that? Measurements - 2 uS of jitter has no affect whatsoever on measurements (and I can resolve noise floor at -180dB with my APX555) and sound quality tests against RAM buffer systems revealed no significant difference. You can (almost) use a piece of damp string and the source jitter will be eliminated.
> 
> ...






rob watts said:


> Clock jitter is timing uncertainty (or inaccuracy) on the main clock that is feeding the digital outputs. Its often expressed as cycle to cycle jitter as an RMS figure, but can be total jitter which includes low frequency jitter too. Total jitter is the most important specification. If you want here is a good definition:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jitter
> 
> ...






rob watts said:


> That is not the case with Chord's windows drivers. If faulty data is sent through, then the DAC requests a repeat, and so ensures perfect data transfer.
> 
> It is possible with all other OS; but having said that, the data failure rate is very low (otherwise DoP would not work).
> 
> ...






rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter *(all my DACs are source jitter intolerant)* but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> I just can't tell a difference, I like to know what others hear, I'm Interested in their opinion, and so I ask from time to time and not always do the same people answer... I see you stuck along tho


 
  
 if you cant hear a difference then use either LOL


----------



## wahsmoh

So what is wrong with a short toslink cable? Why all the hate on the Toslink? People talk about a BNC coax cable having the best connection. What is the truth behind that? Also I remember Theta, EAD, Madrigal Audio Labs (Mark Levinson) always used the AT&T ST Glass Coax since it was supposedly the superior connection at the time.
  
 I heard if a Toslink cable is under 5 meters it will be fine. Any longer and it loses signal because the signal is carried on strands of plastic fibers and it loses signal strength after that length.


----------



## xtr4

naivesound said:


> I just can't tell a difference, I like to know what others hear, I'm Interested in their opinion, and so I ask from time to time and not always do the same people answer... I see you stuck along tho


 
  
 Hi Naive, if it makes no difference to you and if you ask a subjective question like that, would the answers alter your opinion and perspective?
 So if someone answers that Optical is the absolute best to their ears and the details, transparency and transient response trumps all other connections, would you consider going to the Optical route?
  
 Btw, how's your cable shopping coming along? Did you manage to get the cable you wanted from Sysconcepts?


----------



## xtr4

wahsmoh said:


> So what is wrong with a short toslink cable? Why all the hate on the Toslink? People talk about a BNC coax cable having the best connection. What is the truth behind that? Also I remember Theta, EAD, Madrigal Audio Labs (Mark Levinson) always used the AT&T ST Glass Coax since it was supposedly the superior connection at the time.
> 
> I heard if a Toslink cable is under 5 meters it will be fine. Any longer and it loses signal because the signal is carried on strands of plastic fibers and it loses signal strength after that length.


 
  
 wahsmoh, I don't think it's the hate on Toslink but just that the target audience use of source transport is mainly the smartphone variety which uses USB. Moreover, there aren't that many transport out there which utilizes Optical out. Add on to the fact that streaming media is a MUST for some consumers, then the smartphone is the only viable route at the moment.
  
 On the flip side, those who own the AK/Mojo stack absolutely love the Sysconcept cables and those are as short as you can get with Optical.


----------



## jarnopp

Wow, this thread has gone (even more) crazy! Have you read the 3rd post, which, by incorporation, includes the other 12,794 posts?!


----------



## kkcc

mython said:


> Hmmm... good question. It seems almost everyone in the thread who's using optical with a portable device are generally using AK DAPs (especially AK100 / AK100ii), and since you already own an AK240, you already know the pros & cons of AK DAPs better than I do.
> 
> *@ everyone reading this* - please chime in with some suggestions, if you know of a particularly good candidate to suit kkcc's requirements!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info! The used unit I had my eyes on was indeed part of the very first batch and will try to listen for any wierd noise.

Re the transport, I probably didn't put it clearly but i m really looking at an Android one with Play store support. 

My preference on the connection is Optical > coxial > USB. Nothing to do with sound quality, but more to do with how secure and how ergonomic the socket and cables are. USB just wiggle and disconnect too much when used on the go. The optical cable I use is robust, lightweight and is fixedU shaped with no excessive length that I prefer over coxial. For some reason I thought the dpx1 have optical but it doesn't 



Re the SQ, I did demoed it at launch and agree with your assessment. The key qualities I loved from Hugo - the instrument timbre, coherent presentation of stage, precise imaging, superb transparency, and overall musicality are all there with Mojo. The slightly darker presentation didn't bother me and is in fact a nice thing to compliment Hugo.

I'm really hoping to find an Android device that has an optical or coxial out as I find myself using spotify and other local streaming services (has flac support) more and more.


----------



## sjm1969

Hello all, first post (after reading all the previous!).  I've been lucky enough to have had my mojo since November last year (Apollo Hifi in Oz, excellent service). I have a wide ranging music collection - favourite band of all time is The Wedding Present, love indie, punk, goth, hip hop (Roots Manuva & Company Flow as stand outs), techno (from Surgeon/Jeff Mills to Orbital) and even some French Chanson thrown in for good measure!
  
 All the following is my opinion only, of course.
  
 I am using a Fiio X3 2nd gen as transport, feeding the mojo via Moon Audio's excellent cable (though I am liking the look of the Dyson right angled cable).
  
 In portable set up I have been using Oppo PM3 (with Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable), JH5pro (with ALO tinsel cable) and Westone 3.  The mojo has increased my listening pleasure with all 3 of these headphones.  It's very difficult to stop listening to my Oppo's in this set up.  I was enamoured with them before but I never experienced the smile inducing, emotional closeness with the music that the mojo brings. Old tracks have come out of retirement and had new life breathed into them. It's not the detail retrieval, it's what the mojo does with that detail.  Everything I listen to has musicality in spades through the mojo.  The Fiio X3 is a decent player on its own, if a little lacking in weight in the bass, however, it cannot compare to the mojo (IMO). I can only agree with the praise already heaped on this tiny device. 4 months in and it's only getting better.
  
 I also have the Fiio/mojo combo attached to my home 2 channel set up - Rega Brio R amp, Orpheus Audeo 1.5 speakers - when at home. I have never heard this system sounding so alive. My Musical Fidelity V-Dac 2 was in use before the mojo but is now unplugged.  I haven't compared the two yet as i have not had the desire to remove the mojo. I will get around to the comparison, maybe.
  
 All my audio purchases are based on bringing me closer to my music and if it does not increase that emotional attachment over what I already own, I do not purchase.  The mojo is easily one of the very best audio purchases I have ever bought. Chord have one very happy customer in me.


----------



## sabloke

kkcc said:


> I'm really hoping to find an Android device that has an optical or coxial out as I find myself using spotify and other local streaming services (has flac support) more and more.


 
  
 I've got the Onkyo DP-X1 DAP that works great with the Mojo over USB. It does everything you mentioned above and it is pretty decent on balanced and ACG by itself, too.


----------



## biggysmalls

Just received my Mojo and started listening ... and this thing is fricken incredible! It's the most effortless representation of music I've heard!!! Super happy with it so far  ... looking forward to more time with it (it's driving my He-400i to perfection)


----------



## deltronzero

Really wished there were more smaller Android options.  While I like the Z3Compact, the weird micro USB location just ruins it.  I wonder if there are any other obscure smaller chinese branded android phones that works great as a transport?


----------



## NaiveSound

xtr4 said:


> Hi Naive, if it makes no difference to you and if you ask a subjective question like that, would the answers alter your opinion and perspective?
> So if someone answers that Optical is the absolute best to their ears and the details, transparency and transient response trumps all other connections, would you consider going to the Optical route?
> 
> Btw, how's your cable shopping coming along? Did you manage to get the cable you wanted from Sysconcepts?




Yes sir, I am patiently waiting for sysconcep cable, I'm.exited. Yes others can change my opinion, I'm ok with that, maybe others hearing quality is better, maybe they are more sensitive to micro changes, so if I can get what is regarded as better... Why not. 


Right now I got other issues, I'm. Trying to find a decent transport in a smartphone for. Mojo, so. I can get rid of dx80, but no smartphone sound as good as note 5 or LG v10 to. Mojo. 
And that's a little too high for me... For just a transport. So idk, cheap androids don't do it justice, and Iphones were sub par in comparison to n5 and v10... So idk maybe I just need to stick with thr dx80

Whatever

Thank you for your replies guys, I appreciate your input, as always


----------



## xtr4

naivesound said:


> Yes sir, I am patiently waiting for sysconcep cable, I'm.exited. Yes others can change my opinion, I'm ok with that, maybe others hearing quality is better, maybe they are more sensitive to micro changes, so if I can get what is regarded as better... Why not.
> 
> 
> Right now I got other issues, I'm. Trying to find a decent transport in a smartphone for. Mojo, so. I can get rid of dx80, but no smartphone sound as good as note 5 or LG v10 to. Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 Great to see that you've at least sorted out your cables 
  
 For smartphones, how do the older generation Nexus phones fare? Or even the Xiao Mi phone range (no frills, decent build, cheap China type). Anyone who has experience with these can chime in? I think the other problem with smartphones is their memory and options for expandable memory. Some phones have decent portability but lack memory.


----------



## masterpfa

sjm1969 said:


> Hello all, first post (after reading all the previous!).  I've been lucky enough to have had my mojo since November last year
> 
> All my audio purchases are based on bringing me closer to my music and if it does not increase that emotional attachment over what I already own, I do not purchase.  The mojo is easily one of the very best audio purchases I have ever bought. Chord have one very happy customer in me.


 
 The Mojo has achieved all I could have possibly wished for especially as my search early last year initially was just for an DAC/amplifier to use with my phone. Now I've moved to another level and music is so much more enjoyable, with the proposed modules it just keeps getting better.

 EDIT: Only thing I have found @Rob Watts and @Mojo ideas is my Mojo still hasn't provided me with the winning 6 numbers on the lottery, any news when this will be ready? 
  


sabloke said:


> I've got the Onkyo DP-X1 DAP that works great with the Mojo over USB. It does everything you mentioned above and it is pretty decent on balanced and ACG by itself, too.


 
 Nice combination when I kick back.
  


biggysmalls said:


> Just received my Mojo and started listening ... and this thing is fricken incredible! It's the most effortless representation of music I've heard!!! Super happy with it so far  ... looking forward to more time with it (it's driving my He-400i to perfection)


 
 It's a great immersive experience, welcome to the club
  


deltronzero said:


> Really wished there were more smaller Android options.  While I like the Z3Compact, the weird micro USB location just ruins it.  I wonder if there are any other obscure smaller chinese branded android phones that works great as a transport?


 
 Other options could be the OnePlus X, Motorola Moto E (1st & 2nd Gen), Moto G (2nd & 3rd Gen) all these have expandable Micro SD slots


----------



## biggysmalls

How rattly should these buttons be? Mine rattle a bit even if pick it up off the desk or move it ... and for a portable item it seems a bit weird .... I know rattle is normal, but to what degree?


----------



## Signal2Noise

I have two Windows Phones: a Lumia 930 (micro-USB) & 950XL ( USB-C). Can I use the USB connection from these to Mojo or do I use headphone out? Preferably I'd use the 950 with the Mojo since it has more storage capability.


----------



## masterpfa

biggysmalls said:


> How rattly should these buttons be? Mine rattle slightly even if pick it up off the desk and for a portable item it seems a bit weird .... I know rattle is normal, but to what degree?


 
 How's the music? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I haven't noticed any rattling, but you'll get me listening out for that now.
  
 OK after "Miles Davies - Kind of blue", "Holly Cole", "Diana Krall", "Kendrick Lamar" oh and some "Bach......"


----------



## AxelCloris

sjm1969 said:


> Hello all, first post (after reading all the previous!).  I've been lucky enough to have had my mojo since November last year (Apollo Hifi in Oz, excellent service). I have a wide ranging music collection - favourite band of all time is The Wedding Present, love indie, punk, goth, hip hop (Roots Manuva & Company Flow as stand outs), techno (from Surgeon/Jeff Mills to Orbital) and even some French Chanson thrown in for good measure!
> 
> All the following is my opinion only, of course.
> 
> ...




Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet.


----------



## masterpfa

signal2noise said:


> I have two Windows Phones: a Lumia 930 (micro-USB) & 950XL ( USB-C). Can I use the USB connection from these to Mojo or do I use headphone out? Preferably I'd use the 950 with the Mojo since it has more storage capability.


 
 I am not sure but I don't think Windows Phones support OTG


----------



## salla45

sjm1969 said:


> Hello all, first post (after reading all the previous!).  I've been lucky enough to have had my mojo since November last year (Apollo Hifi in Oz, excellent service). I have a wide ranging music collection - favourite band of all time is The Wedding Present, love indie, punk, goth, hip hop (Roots Manuva & Company Flow as stand outs), techno (from Surgeon/Jeff Mills to Orbital) and even some French Chanson thrown in for good measure!
> 
> All the following is my opinion only, of course.
> 
> ...


 
 Great stuff, you're a man after my own heart & hit the nail on the head there about what the mojo does with the music. It's not a "sound quality" device, but a music making device  - Once you get all the SQ clutter out of the way you can just sit back and relax into the musical fantasy.
  
 I too have the x3ii and got a nice cable from dergabe, head-fier, for low cost. It's VERY discrete. I sugru-ed mine, taking the terminal covers off in fact. I like my rig. Just leave it connected all the time to the Mojo; USB takes over if i want to listen via PC.
  


  
  
  
 Currently listening to Keith Jarrett - Live @ Bluenote - sounding absolutely super via Mojo+K3003+comply TS500 (new acquisitions  )


----------



## salla45

masterpfa said:


> How's the music?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmmm .... Jazzzzzz
  
 Just listening to Keith Jarrett - Bluenote live box. Bloomin' marvelous. Soooo good!!


----------



## ahmad-bayern

Hello 
 If you allow, it is best for my headphones Philips X2 and DT990 pro 250 OHM 
 Chord Mojo or NFB-11 PLZ ?


----------



## kkcc

sabloke said:


> I've got the Onkyo DP-X1 DAP that works great with the Mojo over USB. It does everything you mentioned above and it is pretty decent on balanced and ACG by itself, too.




Yes Dpx1 is definitely at top of my list. It checked all boxes (except only support USB) and is not too expensive. If I can find a good short robust USB cable (best to be right angled on both end) I may just get it and mojo together. What type of micro USB cable you using now? Any recommendations?


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






kkcc said:


> Thanks for the info! The used unit I had my eyes on was indeed part of the very first batch and will try to listen for any wierd noise.
> 
> Re the transport, I probably didn't put it clearly but i m really looking at an Android one with Play store support.
> 
> ...






kkcc, have you considered the FiiO X7? Coaxial out and Android. Sounds good on its own as well.


----------



## kkcc

x relic x said:


> kkcc, have you considered the FiiO X7? Coaxial out and Android. Sounds good on its own as well.




Thx mate I didn't know it runs Android. Really haven't kept up with the latest batch of DAPs and will check it out. How do you feel it pairs with Mojo? Any photo of them stacked and recommendation for short coxial cable? Many thanks!


----------



## Mojo ideas

peter hyatt said:


> I work full time as an analyst.  I work with words all day.  It's all I do.  It's also my passion.  It's my hobby after hours.  I do it for a living, pro bono and then just for fun.  Words.
> 
> Yet, I don't have the vocabulary to do the Mojo justice for what it does for the music library I've heard for 40 years.


 Indubitably!


----------



## Deftone

deltronzero said:


> Really wished there were more smaller Android options.  While I like the Z3Compact, the weird micro USB location just ruins it.  I wonder if there are any other obscure smaller chinese branded android phones that works great as a transport?


 
 Galaxy s4 mini...


----------



## cocolinho

out of topic but I would be careful with Samsung OTG implementation. High chance it will not work natively with Spotify etc...
 check gsmarena.com to see all small devices existing


----------



## x RELIC x

kkcc said:


> Thx mate I didn't know it runs Android. Really haven't kept up with the latest batch of DAPs and will check it out. How do you feel it pairs with Mojo? Any photo of them stacked and recommendation for short coxial cable? Many thanks!




Ha, I just posted this a couple pages ago. Check it out, it's made to be used with the X3ii/X5ii/X7:

Short 3.5mm Coaxial Cable

The X7 is a little larg-ish compared to the Mojo, but 3M Dual Lock would be great to pair them. FiiO is also considering a 'blank' amp module for those that dont want an amp to use just the line-out or coaxial out, which would make it overall smaller, but I don't know if it will actually be produced. I didn't stack them when I reviewed the X7 but here's a couple pics next to the Mojo, and compared to other DAPs.


----------



## masterpfa

kkcc said:


> Yes Dpx1 is definitely at top of my list. It checked all boxes (except only support USB) and is not too expensive. If I can find a good short robust USB cable (best to be right angled on both end) I may just get it and mojo together. What type of micro USB cable you using now? Any recommendations?


 
 You could try either of these 7cm or 10cm.


----------



## kkcc

x relic x said:


> Ha, I just posted this a couple pages ago. Check it out, it's made to be used with the X3ii/X5ii/X7:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Thanks. This thread is really moving too fast to follow and track! The 3.5mm jack plug makes it a bit unwieldy and may need to research more for right angled ones. I like Fiio as a company despite never owning their product but will check it out.


----------



## kkcc

masterpfa said:


> You could try either of these 7cm or 10cm.




Looks promising! Better than the straight jacks one I am using. Hope the right angle jack will provide better stability and durability (for the USB socket on mojo/Hugo)


----------



## Deftone

when listening to metallica - the unforgiven, the sensation i get from the strings being plucked, my lord...


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask guys with ur iems what volume do you listen to and colour is it at,
  
 I for one listen at volumes that show orange colour with my u12
  
 I just would like to get a sense how loud other are listening to their iems and if I am listening too loud or am i within the norm


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> Ha, I just posted this a couple pages ago. Check it out, it's made to be used with the X3ii/X5ii/X7:
> 
> Short 3.5mm Coaxial Cable
> 
> The X7 is a little larg-ish compared to the Mojo, but 3M Dual Lock would be great to pair them. FiiO is also considering a 'blank' amp module for those that dont want an amp to use just the line-out or coaxial out, which would make it overall smaller, but I don't know if it will actually be produced. I didn't stack them when I reviewed the X7 but here's a couple pics next to the Mojo, and compared to other DAPs.


 
 does the eq work when u connect the fiio x7 to the mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> does the eq work when u connect the fiio x7 to the mojo




You know what, I don't remember. I'm sure if you asked in the X7 thread you'd receive a fairly quick answer. EQ does work through coaxial on the X5ii, that much I can confirm.


----------



## salla45

kkcc said:


> Thanks. This thread is really moving too fast to follow and track! The 3.5mm jack plug makes it a bit unwieldy and may need to research more for right angled ones. I like Fiio as a company despite never owning their product but will check it out.


 

  
 i had a right angle connector made by dergabe (head-fi member) for little money; fiio x3ii to mojo


----------



## salla45

sound eq said:


> can i ask guys with ur iems what volume do you listen to and colour is it at,
> 
> I for one listen at volumes that show orange colour with my u12
> 
> I just would like to get a sense how loud other are listening to their iems and if I am listening too loud or am i within the norm


 
 K3003 - sub-red thru red to just into orange depending on material (eg rock, thru jazz to classical)


----------



## ahmad-bayern

ahmad-bayern said:


> Hello
> If you allow, it is best for my headphones Philips X2 and DT990 pro 250 OHM
> Chord Mojo or NFB-11 PLZ ?


 
 help plz


----------



## georgelai57

i had a right angle connector made by dergabe (head-fi member) for little money; fiio x3ii to mojo
[/quote]
@dergabe was also recommended to me by friends. After parting with €18 and after a couple of email exchanges, I never heard from him again. Around the same time, I saw that a couple of other members had the same problem. Luckily I got my money back via PayPal Dispute Resolution Center.


----------



## sabloke

Don't even thing about gifting money to @derGabe. I paid him the euros on 21 December and still waiting for my cable. Unfortunately I'm not the only one, either. I reported this to a mod and was told to wait.


----------



## masterpfa

kkcc said:


> Looks promising! Better than the straight jacks one I am using. Hope the right angle jack will provide better stability and durability (for the USB socket on mojo/Hugo)


 
  
  
 I am able to travel around with confident, not losing connection when using either Right Angled connector. Straight connectors I used before ended up losing connectivity especially when placed in a jacket pocket.


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> can i ask guys with ur iems what volume do you listen to and colour is it at,
> 
> I for one listen at volumes that show orange colour with my u12
> 
> I just would like to get a sense how loud other are listening to their iems and if I am listening too loud or am i within the norm




JH Angie (17 Ohm, 117 dB@1mW) at -volume ball green and +volume ball at yellow-ish (15 clicks from zero) in the lower individual volume ball colour change range, listening to a moderate recording level track like Eric Clapton's _Unplugged_ _Layla_ 16/44.1 ALAC lossless. dB levels are at around 85 on average with peaks getting up to 96 dB according to my not entirely accurate iPhone speaker level app when I have the Angie ear tip placed right over the iPhone mic. I find this right at my loudness threshold and will turn it down from here quite often.


The iPhone doesn't quite white balance properly for the colour of the illuminated balls.

There's two possible scenarios here...

1) If you're saying you listen to the 64 Ears U12 (16 Ohms, 115 dB@1mW), which is close to the Angie in specs, if not a little less sensitive, at double orange (43-45 clicks from zero) you are listening at a VERY LOUD VOLUME if you are listening to music that is recorded at a moderate level. The same _Layla_ track measures an average above 105 dB (which is the max for the app). If this doesn't sound loud to you perhaps a trip to the audiologist is order. 




2) If you are listening at orange in the lower register (9-10 clicks from zero) you have super great hearing as this measured around 65-70 dB average. 




Again, these apps aren't the most accurate but it gives a ballpark.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> JH Angie (17 Ohm, 117 dB@1mW) at -volume ball green and +volume ball at yellow-ish (15 clicks from zero) in the lower individual volume ball colour change range, listening to a moderate recording level track like Eric Clapton's _Unplugged_ _Layla_ 16/44.1 ALAC lossless. dB levels are at around 85 on average with peaks getting up to 96 dB according to my not entirely accurate iPhone speaker level app when I have the Angie ear tip placed right over the iPhone mic. I find this right at my loudness threshold and will turn it down from here quite often.
> 
> 
> The iPhone doesn't quite white balance properly for the colour of the illuminated balls.
> ...


 
 dam I listen at 39 clicks from zero with my u12 :0 I think I need to visit the audiologist, although I think I have good hearing and when I among freinds I am the first to hear things if something weird is happening around us.


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> dam I listen at 39 clicks from zero with my u12 :0 I think I need to visit the audiologist, although I think I have good hearing and when I among freinds I am the first to hear things if something weird is happening around us.




That's pretty loud. Keep in mind that the length of time you listen is also a huge factor when it comes to damage up until a certain threshold. The problem with hearing loss is that it's cumulative and we keep turning the volume up little by little not realizing the damage we're doing over time until it's too late when we're older. Kind of like the food we eat. 

Edit: If you hear ringing in your ears (tinnitus) then damage is occurring or has occurred. Your ears don't "get used to" loud noises and they can't recover from damage. Once the hair like cels die (this is the ringing) they're gone for good. Be careful of your ears people, you'll miss them down the line.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> That's pretty loud. Keep in mind that the length of time you listen is also a huge factor when it comes to damage up until a certain threshold. The problem with hearing loss is that it's cumulative and we keep turning the volume up little by little not realizing the damage we're doing over time until it's too late when we're older. Kind of like the food we eat.


 
 maybe i missed mentioning that I am using v4a and power amp
  
 on v4a i have the output gain at -1.9 db
 on poweramp i reduced the preamp by 10%
  
 because i use eq alot to avoid clipping
  
 on my ak380 and amp I listen to around 80 on high gain


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> maybe i missed mentioning that I am using v4a and power amp
> 
> on v4a i have the output gain at -1.9 db
> on poweramp i reduced the preamp by 10%
> ...




That might help a lot, I'm not sure. Can you use a smartphone app to at least get a ballpark figure? 1.9 dB isn't much of a reduction at those volumes but I'm not sure how much the pre-amp and EQ helps.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> That might help a lot, I'm not sure. Can you use a smartphone app to at least get a ballpark figure? 1.9 dB isn't much of a reduction at those volumes but I'm not sure how much the pre-amp and EQ helps.


 
 well i will go lower in volume although I do not think i listen to crazy volumes, but maybe i am worng
  
 well at least I have the adel tech so it should save my hearing  i am kiddin
  
 its so dam hard to resist to listen at high volumes once u have a great iem like the U12


----------



## biggysmalls

Fan-f$#@ing-tastic! Really enjoying it ... the rattle seems to be from only one of the buttons ... Damn, every time I touch it I can hear and feel a rattle. Other than that: perfection


----------



## Sound Eq

guys any case that can be used for the mojo and be able to control volume still


----------



## biggysmalls

masterpfa said:


> How's the music?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Fan-f$#@ing-tastic! Really enjoying it ... the rattle seems to be from only one of the buttons ... Damn, every time I touch it I can hear and feel a rattle. Other than that: perfection


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> well i will go lower in volume although I do not think i listen to crazy volumes, but maybe i am worng
> 
> well at least I have the adel tech so it should save my hearing  i am kiddin




Also depends on the tracks levels. Adel tech may help as well, not sure in the long run. I used to listen louder than I do now and it takes some discipline and getting used to but in the end I enjoy my music so much more for not shouting at me. I can actually focus more on the nuances than when it's all blasted at me.

Edit: Just for reference, barely double yellow (44-45 clicks from zero) is what I listen at with the LCD-2.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> Also depends on the tracks levels. Adel tech may help as well, not sure in the long run. I used to listen louder than I do now and it takes some discipline and getting used to but in the end I enjoy my music so much more for not shouting at me. I can actually focus more on the nuances than when it's all blasted at me.
> 
> Edit: Just for reference, barely double yellow (44-45 clicks from zero) is what I listen at with the LCD-2.


 
 i will start off by lowering my listening volume on ak380 to 50
  
 so how many clicks on the mojo is advised for my u12


----------



## xeroian

mojo ideas said:


> when the Mojo is being used and being charged especially when driving lower impedances there is a net drain on the battery. This means that the charging circuit does not quite provide enough power to power the Dac and amp circuitry and keep charge the battery at the same level this is because we had to limit the amount of charge over a given time due to thermal constraints. Our charging time with the Mojo switched off is usually four or max five hours this is a little inconvenient but when we compare this to other Dac amps that need up to a full twenty four hours to charge we feel that we didn't do such a bad job.




Good afternoon John,

Could you suggest an approximate number of ohms that constitutes "lower impedances" please.


----------



## Ike1985

sound eq said:


> well i will go lower in volume although I do not think i listen to crazy volumes, but maybe i am worng
> 
> well at least I have the adel tech so it should save my hearing  i am kiddin
> 
> its so dam hard to resist to listen at high volumes once u have a great iem like the U12


 
  
 I have the ADEL A12 and I listen at between 8 and 10 clicks.  If I go over about 13 clicks I'll occasionally get ringing in my ears, although I'm not sure if that ringing isn't from my 6 year old son screaming in my ear which he will do from time to time.  Between 5-8 clicks is plenty loud for me, I hear everything.


----------



## GreenBow

Quote:


ahmad-bayern said:


> Hello
> If you allow, it is best for my headphones Philips X2 and DT990 pro 250 OHM
> Chord Mojo or NFB-11 PLZ ?


  
 Quote:


ahmad-bayern said:


> help plz


 
  
 I don't know if anyone understands you. I do not know what you are asking for help with.


----------



## nntnam

Not sure if this has been asked or not.
  
 Has anyone tried this cable? Would it work with mojo? About the same price with CCK. I'm asking because this cable keeps showing up as recommended accessories for Mojo (in Japan) 
  
 http://www.shureasia.com/en/products/accessories/eacltg-microb8


----------



## petetheroadie

sabloke said:


> Don't even thing about gifting money to @derGabe. I paid him the euros on 21 December and still waiting for my cable. Unfortunately I'm not the only one, either. I reported this to a mod and was told to wait.


 
 I'm in the same boat. have been PMing @derGabe regularly to try to get him to refund my money. Avoid. 
  
 I got one from another headfier and have ordered a spare from ebay.


----------



## georgelai57

petetheroadie said:


> I'm in the same boat. have been PMing @derGabe
> regularly to try to get him to refund my money. Avoid.
> 
> I got one from another headfier and have ordered a spare from ebay.



He had wanted me to use PayPal gift. For some reason I couldn't find the Gift button on my iPhone so I gave him one extra Euro. 
Getting the full 18 Euros refunded from PayPal was a cinch.


----------



## petetheroadie

georgelai57 said:


> He had wanted me to use PayPal gift. For some reason I couldn't find the Gift button on my iPhone so I gave him one extra Euro.
> Getting the full 18 Euros refunded from PayPal was a cinch.


 
 Yeah, I was naive and sent it as paypal gift. Lesson learned.


----------



## Mojo ideas

xeroian said:


> Good afternoon John,
> 
> Could you suggest an approximate number of ohms that constitutes "lower impedances" please.


 Anything below 30 Ohms surprisingly this sometime includes IEMs some of which are as low as 18 ohms


----------



## hellfire8888

any good cable to recommend for connection between mojo to fiio x3/x3k?


----------



## Signal2Noise

masterpfa said:


> I am not sure but I don't think Windows Phones support OTG


 
 So does that mean I can still use the headphone out to mojo? Or am I all out of luck getting a mojo to begin with?


----------



## spook76

nntnam said:


> Not sure if this has been asked or not.
> 
> Has anyone tried this cable? Would it work with mojo? About the same price with CCK. I'm asking because this cable keeps showing up as recommended accessories for Mojo (in Japan)
> 
> http://www.shureasia.com/en/products/accessories/eacltg-microb8




That cable is part of the KSE1500 accessories. It will not work with the Mojo connected directly with an iDevice because unlike the Shure KSE amplifier, the Mojo is not Apple MFI certified.


----------



## jarnopp

Quote:
Originally Posted by ahmad-bayern View Post

Hello 
If you allow, it is best for my headphones Philips X2 and DT990 pro 250 OHM 
Chord Mojo or NFB-11 PLZ ?

Quote:
Originally Posted by ahmad-bayern View Post

help plz

I don't know if anyone understands you. I do not know what you are asking for help with.

I have not heard either of those headphones, but the general consensus is that the Mojo dac sounds great with any setup and the amp is powerful enough for almost any headphone. Pleas try and enjoy!


----------



## Mython

signal2noise said:


> masterpfa said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure but I don't think Windows Phones support OTG
> ...


 
  
  
 Unfortunately, you can't use the analogue headphone-out to Mojo, because Mojo has no analogue input.
  
 Sorry about that, but I hope you can see that it's really not Chord's fault


----------



## Staxton

There is a list of Android phones that work with USB Audio Player Pro at http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver. The Galaxy S4 Mini is listed as a Not Working Android Device because it has No USB host mode.


----------



## vapman

staxton said:


>


 

 Phew! My old cheapo phone is in the working list.
  
 Mojo showed up today so that is good news 
  
 Now I just have to look at the box and wait to get home so I can plug it in and leave it charging overnight so I can listen to it tomorrow, cause I won't be at work for 10 more hours...
  
 edit: Dang, it's heftier than I expected. Will take a little getting used to coming from the Arrow 5TX i think! I am slightly disappointed off the bat because my serial number sticker looks like it was peeled off and then put back on. Not that it will affect the usage of it but when you spend $599 the little things like that a little disappointing...


----------



## xtr4

signal2noise said:


> So does that mean I can still use the headphone out to mojo? Or am I all out of luck getting a mojo to begin with?


 
  
 I've posted this previously and may have been missed but the Windows Phone 10 950 model supports USB OTG. All the predecessors don't because of hardware limitation.
 
  
 More info to confirm it works here:
 http://forums.windowscentral.com/microsoft-lumia-950/395360-external-audio-dac-support-usb-otg.html


----------



## Francisk

vapman said:


> Phew! My old cheapo phone is in the working list.
> 
> Mojo showed up today so that is good news
> 
> ...


 
 Don't worry, you can listen to the Mojo while charging )


----------



## vapman

francisk said:


> Don't worry, you can listen to the Mojo while charging )



Yeah i know, but the whole point of the "minimum 10 hours" for the first charge is to condition the battery.

I don't know the specifics of the Mojo battery but with Li-Ion batts a good practice is to let them stay plugged in for a long time after they complete their initial charge to be able to use the battery's maximum possible capacity. The first discharge of the battery "marks" the maximum capacity of that battery from then on, so I don't want to take any risks.

Sadly I am going to have to be patient though, or I'll always be doubting the battery has some potential capacity walled off.. I am letting it charge while I'm at work and then I'll leave it plugged in when I get home before I go out to do errands so it'll be all set and I'll have peace of mind the battery is in top shape when I'm back in time to listen to it for the first time 

All that said... I'm still a bit bothered about my messed-up serial # sticker and can't decide if I should contact to get it exchanged for that reason :/


(doesn't make it look that messed up, it's really just that corner, it's not a great photo though, I know)


----------



## Signal2Noise

xtr4 said:


> I've posted this previously and may have been missed but the Windows Phone 10 950 model supports USB OTG. All the predecessors don't because of hardware limitation.


 
 Awesome. So that means 950XL should work too! I will delve deeper before taking the plunge. Thanks, xtr4


----------



## Mython

xtr4 said:


> signal2noise said:
> 
> 
> > So does that mean I can still use the headphone out to mojo? Or am I all out of luck getting a mojo to begin with?
> ...




  
  
 Thankyou! I've just added that to post #3


----------



## lunah

Aaaah help! My mojo is arriving any minute. To connect to a PC, do i need to buy additional cables before I can use it? In that case, what cables? I know i need the usb camera cable for iPhone!


----------



## vapman

lunah said:


> Aaaah help! My mojo is arriving any minute. To connect to a PC, do i need to buy additional cables before I can use it? In that case, what cables? I know i need the usb camera cable for iPhone!


 

 it comes with a (VERY short) USB cable, if you have any microUSB cable already you can just use that. The one i'm charging with is from a Samsung tablet.


----------



## lunah

Did all of you charge it for 10 hours before testing it?:mad:


----------



## salla45

lunah said:


> Did all of you charge it for 10 hours before testing it?


 
 No. I charged whilst listening from the get go. I have not noticed any problems in the subsequent months


----------



## Mython

lunah said:


> Did all of you charge it for 10 hours before testing it?


 
  
 Please read the thread title again...


----------



## vapman

salla45 said:


> No. I charged whilst listening from the get go. I have not noticed any problems in the subsequent months


 

 You wouldn't notice any problems from not charging for 10 hours. The only thing is that, maybe, possibly, your battery doesn't last as long as it possibly could have.


----------



## betula

lunah said:


> Did all of you charge it for 10 hours before testing it?


 

  I bought mine as new second hand. It wasn't charged for 10 hrs, as it has turned out. Apparently this was the reason I couldn't get more than 5-6 hrs of playing time out of my Mojo. Once I charged it for 10+ hrs, the playing time is around 8 hrs or more. (Using Fidelio X2)
 So, what I am saying, there is not much to worry about. But make sure, in the first couple of weeks you leave it on charge overnight once.


----------



## Ike1985

vapman said:


> Yeah i know, but the whole point of the "minimum 10 hours" for the first charge is to condition the battery.
> 
> I don't know the specifics of the Mojo battery but with Li-Ion batts a good practice is to let them stay plugged in for a long time after they complete their initial charge to be able to use the battery's maximum possible capacity. The first discharge of the battery "marks" the maximum capacity of that battery from then on, so I don't want to take any risks.
> 
> ...




Relax, your unit is new, jjst smooth it down ir take it off and save it.


----------



## vapman

ike1985 said:


> Relax, your unit is new, jjst smooth it down ir take it off and save it.


 

 I'm just worried either would hurt either its resale value or, more imporantly, warranty.
 I am going to enjoy listening to it soon enough though.


----------



## msp

jameskh said:


> The P7 is a very good closed head phone for the price. If you would like to keep that sound, but on a higher scale, stretch the budget and go for the TH-900. It can be had for about $1000 with the recent release of MK2. The P7 and TH-900 MK2 are two of my favorites in the stable. If you can't stretch the budget, try the THX-00.




Thanks James, so the th600 is not an upgrade form the P7?

Br. Morten


----------



## Ike1985

How can I have emi/RF interference in only my left CIEM, for the past few hours I've only had it in my left ciem, right completely silent.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Does the 10 hour initial charge time include leaving it plugged in *after *the charging light went out?  Is one play out to almost empty advised?
  
 From the interview, I get the sense that the battery is going to be something quite durable and somewhat immune to any minor errors we may make. 
  
 on the lighter side, I saw a used one going for $550 on eBay, with almost $50 for shipping, but even better:  
  
 You can always skip the authorized dealers selling for $599 w free shipping and go to the US Amazon where a host of Japanese sellers have them up for $700 to $1100!


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> Does the 10 hour initial charge time include leaving it plugged in *after *the charging light went out?


 
  
 Do you mean that if the white charging light goes out in, for example, 6 hours, do you need to keep it plugged-in for a further 4 hours?
  
 If that is what you mean, then the answer is no. Once the white charging light goes out, you're done, and that's it. 100% ready for use.
  
  


peter hyatt said:


> .... on the lighter side, I saw a used one going for $550 on eBay, with almost $50 for shipping ....


 
  
 LOL - yeah, funny you should mention that - there's a 2-month-old one in the Head-fi classifieds for $565, right now.
  
 So, basically, that's equivalent to 2 months use for $35


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> Does the 10 hour initial charge time include leaving it plugged in *after *the charging light went out?  Is one play out to almost empty advised?
> 
> From the interview, I get the sense that the battery is going to be something quite durable and somewhat immune to any minor errors we may make.
> 
> ...


 

 Usually I envy prices in USA, not this time. 
 In UK Mojo costs $567 new anywhere.
 I bought mine not used second hand for $490.


----------



## vapman

.


----------



## headmanPL

sjm1969 said:


> Hello all, first post (after reading all the previous!).  I've been lucky enough to have had my mojo since November last year (Apollo Hifi in Oz, excellent service). I have a wide ranging music collection - favourite band of all time is The Wedding Present, love indie, punk, goth, hip hop (Roots Manuva & Company Flow as stand outs), techno (from Surgeon/Jeff Mills to Orbital) and even some French Chanson thrown in for good measure!
> 
> All the following is my opinion only, of course.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the world of Mojo. 
Like you I LOVE the Wedding Present. Seamonsters has been one of the CDs I use when auditioning any hi-fi purchse for 20 years. 
If you haven't already, listen to Dalliance to see what magic Mojo works on it. The mumbled vocals are audible over the thrashing guitars and the drums sound great. I never buy anything that can't make this track sound good, and Mojo is as good as anything I've listened to.


----------



## headmanPL

lunah said:


> Did all of you charge it for 10 hours before testing it?:mad:



Yep, I left it overnight


----------



## Carl6868

You know I really think Mython has the patience of a saint after reading the same posts over and over on this thread 

The battery doesn't need charging for 10 hours, it only needs charging until the light goes out

Where did the needing 10 hours to condition the battery come from, it's wrong !!!!!


----------



## Carl6868

vapman said:


> Do we know what type of battery is inside the Mojo? If not, are we assume it's a Li-ion?
> 
> If we are assuming it _is_ a Li-ion then yes, there _is_ benefit to leaving it charged past when the light goes out. It is well established that Li-ion batteries should be left to charge for extra time to be sure the battery is truly charged to its full capacity.
> 
> ...




John and Rob have both addressed the issue about the 10 hours stated on the box in this thread many times, they put that on there in case any units had sat on the shelf in the store for a long period (some chance) and the battery had gone completely flat, the battery I believe is a Lithium Polymer not Lithium Ion !


----------



## vapman

carl6868 said:


> John and Rob have both addressed the issue about the 10 hours stated on the box in this thread many times, they put that on there in case any units had sat on the shelf in the store for a long period (some chance) and the battery had gone completely flat, the battery I believe is a Lithium Polymer not Lithium Ion !


 

 The suggestion is right there on the back of the box.
  
 Li-Po doesn't have the same "memory" effect as Li-Ion if that is what is in fact what is inside the Mojo.
  
 Apologies I didn't find that they had posted in here on this issue. A thread as active as this can be a little difficult to search.
  
 Well at least all you guys now know more than you wanted to about Lithium Ion now


----------



## x RELIC x

The Mojo has a lithium Polymer battery. 

True, Lithium ion batteries benefit from a first charge to full without interruption as a best practice, but Chord has said numerous times that the first 10 hour charge is more of a precaution for units sitting on a shelf for long periods of time with drained batteries. I'm not sure if the first charge rule applies to Mojo's Lithium Polymer battery. Also, Chord had the battery made for the Mojo with some new battery tech, however, they have been pretty tight lipped about what exactly the new battery tech is. An expected life of 10 or more years is what they say, and that's certainly remarkable.


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> The suggestion is right there on the back of the box.
> 
> Li-Po doesn't have the same "memory" effect as Li-Ion if that is what is in fact what is inside the Mojo.
> 
> ...




Li-on doesn't have a memory effect either. You're thinking of Ni-Mh. There are best practices for Li-on like not keeping it at full charge for long periods stressing the battery and not discharging it too low either. It is best to charge only to 80% and drain only to 20% for extended overall life.


----------



## vapman

I guess maybe the note in the 3rd post about the initial charge could contain that it's a Li-Po battery, cause I went there to check first and battery nerds like me might not storm in asking about it.
  
 But even when you search for all the right terms and you still get pages and pages of search results the right answers get lost in there so thanks to you all who keep answering the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 On a different note, potentially a stupid question, but this is the kind of cable I need to run from a 3.5mm optical jack into Mojo's coax, right?
  

  


x relic x said:


> Li-on doesn't have a memory effect either. You're thinking of Ni-Mh. There are best practices for Li-on like not keeping it at full charge for long periods stressing the battery and not discharging it too low either. It is best to charge only to 80% and drain only to 20% for extended overall life.


 
  
 gah, you're right, it seems like only yesterday i was running battery drain applications on my Powerbook 165.


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman you can not use an optical cable to plug in to a coaxial port. Optical literally uses pulses of light where as coaxial uses electrical voltage to transmit a signal. The two are not compatible.


----------



## vapman

x relic x said:


> @vapman you can not use an optical cable to plug in to a coaxial port. Optical literally uses pulses of light where as coaxial uses electrical voltage to transmit a signal. The two are not compatible.


 

 What will work in the Mojo's coaxial port then? I have a Minidisc unit I want to use with the Mojo which has a 3.5mm digital out (Doesn't specify coax or optical), so I assumed it was coax due to the plug size.
  
 It's easy enough to find a mini Toslink to Toslink if that's what I actually need.


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> What will work in the Mojo's coaxial port then? I have a Minidisc unit I want to use with the Mojo which has a 3.5mm optical out, so I assumed it was coax due to the plug size.
> 
> It's easy enough to find a mini Toslink to Toslink if that's what I actually need.




Um, a coaxial output will work with the coaxial input. Electricity to electricity. :wink_face:

You need to use optical to optical. Light to light. :wink_face:

If the mini disk has a 3.5mm mini optical output you need to use a 3.5mm optical plug to optical TOSlink cable. Something like these ones.




http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html


----------



## vapman

Guess I didn't realize until today there's 3.5mm versions of both optical and toslink. you learn something new every day. thanks @x RELIC x


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> Guess I didn't realize until today there's 3.5mm versions of both optical and toslink. you learn something new every day. thanks @x RELIC x




TOSlink (the square plug) is optical, it's just the name for the connection type, like 3.5mm is also the name for the connection type.

Just like S/PDIF refers to both optical and coaxial as it just an acronym for Sony / Phillips Digital Interface Format. But coaxial and optical are different transmission types.


----------



## wym2

x relic x said:


> TOSlink (the square plug) is optical, it's just the name for the connection type, like 3.5mm is also the name for the connection type.
> 
> Just like S/PDIF refers to both optical and coaxial as it just an acronym for Sony / Phillips Digital Interface Format. But coaxial and optical are different transmission types.


 
  
  
 You are a good man.


----------



## Deftone

staxton said:


> There is a list of Android phones that work with USB Audio Player Pro at http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver. The Galaxy S4 Mini is listed as a Not Working Android Device because it has No USB host mode.


 
  
 Got UAPP running on S4 mini working fine with mojo, also got "not supported" 200gb sd card working too


----------



## Deftone

lunah said:


> Did all of you charge it for 10 hours before testing it?


 
  
 yes but with a sneaky 10 minute listen


----------



## JamesKH

Not sure if it's an upgrade because I never heard the TH-600. But honestly, don't think they would be that much better. The P7 can hold its own against many higher priced cans with a V type sound signature. Best way to find out is audition and determine if there's incremental upgrade proportionate to additional $500 you're shelling out. Or you can try selling P7 and get a little closer to the $1000 you need for the TH-900. I can pretty much guarantee if you like the P7, you'll absolutely love sound signature of 900 on all fronts. Especially if paired with the Mojo. It can also be directly driven from most phones due to low impedence (25 ohm I believe).


----------



## Don ivey

I'd like to be able to use my iPod classic with my chord mojo, into headphones. Anybody know if that is possible, and if so how? Thanks,


----------



## Deftone

don ivey said:


> I'd like to be able to use my iPod classic with my chord mojo, into headphones. Anybody know if that is possible, and if so how? Thanks,


 
 unfortunately you cant with ipod classic


----------



## georgelai57

don ivey said:


> I'd like to be able to use my iPod classic with my chord mojo, into headphones. Anybody know if that is possible, and if so how? Thanks,



iPod Classic into Cypher Labs Solo or Fostex HP-V1 then via Coaxial Out into the Mojo.


----------



## Marat Sar

don ivey said:


> I'd like to be able to use my iPod classic with my chord mojo, into headphones. Anybody know if that is possible, and if so how? Thanks,


 
  
 I've got a similiar question, only lets widen the net a bit! If not the ipod clasic, then - Is there any other carrier other than ak100 you guys suggest with the mojo? The old ak100 is sluggish and could be slimmer (like an apple product is), especially for triple-stacking with a pure 2 like I intend to...


----------



## bytor33

x relic x said:


> Also depends on the tracks levels. Adel tech may help as well, not sure in the long run. I used to listen louder than I do now and it takes some discipline and getting used to but in the end I enjoy my music so much more for not shouting at me. I can actually focus more on the nuances than when it's all blasted at me.
> 
> Edit: Just for reference, barely double yellow (44-45 clicks from zero) is what I listen at with the LCD-2.


 
  
 What colors are you usually in with your Ether C's? For modern stuff that's really compressed I'll rarely get out of the red or just into orange.  For stuff with average DR I'll be in the orange/yellow area.  And then there's the rare recording with high DR where I'll get up to green.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

don ivey said:


> I'd like to be able to use my iPod classic with my chord mojo, into headphones. Anybody know if that is possible, and if so how? Thanks,


 

 iPod touch working well.  It has the same connection as the iPhone, though.


----------



## x RELIC x

bytor33 said:


> What colors are you usually in with your Ether C's? For modern stuff that's really compressed I'll rarely get out of the red or just into orange.  For stuff with average DR I'll be in the orange/yellow area.  And then there's the rare recording with high DR where I'll get up to green.




I'm about in that range as well (or slightly higher) with the ETHER C's with tracks at _moderate recorded levels_. I don't have much modern DR compressed music.


----------



## deuter

It would be nice if there was some estimate provided on the SD card Module.


----------



## music4mhell

deuter said:


> It would be nice if there was some estimate provided on the SD card Module.


 
 And what if they couldn't complete the module in that estimated time ? How it will impact the brand value and image ?
 If you are the CEO, then will you give the estimate and put everyone in pressure to complete and compromise with the quality ?
  
 Or you won't give the estimation and complete the work with highest quality, even if takes more time (which you don't know while making the prototypes).
  
 Now you are the CEO, you can share your opinion


----------



## vapman

I'm awful impressed at this little guy's ability to take in HEAVY bass EQ and not distort. crazy.
  
 i'll have to spend some more time with it but it's pretty impressive off the bat!


----------



## Deftone

mojo sounds much better when playing from a pc with roon using wasapi, i dont know how but its definitely better imo. more detail, bigger soundstage, highs sound so clear!
  
 but when playing from a smartphone, boomy bass and everything seems squashed together, a clustrophobic effect.
  
 im baffled so if somone can explain whats going on?


----------



## Blasyrkh

deftone said:


> mojo sounds much better when playing from a pc with roon using wasapi, i dont know how but its definitely better imo. more detail, bigger soundstage, highs sound so clear!
> 
> but when playing from a smartphone, boomy bass and everything seems squashed together, a clustrophobic effect.
> 
> im baffled so if somone can explain whats going on?


 
  
 using native output or with UAPP?


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> mojo sounds much better when playing from a pc with roon using wasapi, i dont know how but its definitely better imo. more detail, bigger soundstage, highs sound so clear!
> 
> but when playing from a smartphone, boomy bass and everything seems squashed together, a clustrophobic effect.
> 
> im baffled so if somone can explain whats going on?




This post from Rob might explain what you're hearing.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11340#post_12341302





Spoiler: Quote from Rob






rob watts said:


> I often think about this issue as yin-yang (dark-bright), and a good product has this in balance - but what the correct balance is does depend somewhat on taste!
> 
> So yin - dark - is in technical terms, happens with zero noise floor modulation. Conventional DAC's have enormous levels of noise floor modulation. This means noise (bright hiss) pumps up and down with the music signal, and the brain can't separate a dark sounding instrument from the noise floor modulation - so smooth sounding instruments become bright. With Chord DAC's, including Mojo, there is no measurable noise floor modulation, so it innately sounds smooth and warm.
> 
> ...


----------



## deuter

Anyone have much luck with sourcing cheap very short optical cable for ak100 and mojo.

Chord should really make some or stleast include the cable, systemax charges a bomb for such cables.


----------



## masterpfa

Earlier this morning while doing some shopping, I was giving an outing to my Mojo and AK100 combo, decided to use my Finder X1's as they are small and unintrusive pair of IEM's that I can quickly pop in and out as required.

 I always seem to adjust the volume by feel and by "ear" with the Mojo in my pocket and adjusting blindly.

 But I had to smile on my face when I got home and removed my stack from my jacket pocket only to see this..
  

  
  
 Can you guess who or what was playing?
  
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  

  
 Yep Miles Davis......
  

  
* "Kind of Blue" *




  
  
I could have sworn Miles was right in front of me as I picked up my milk, you could hear every intake of breath, along with the Saxophone player just over my left shoulder with a mellow counter balance to Miles' trumpet.


----------



## deuter

masterpfa said:


> Earlier this morning while doing some shopping, I was giving an outing to my Mojo and AK100 combo, decided to use my Finder X1's as they are small and unintrusive pair of IEM's that I can quickly pop in and out as required.
> 
> 
> I always seem to adjust the volume by feel and by "ear" with the Mojo in my pocket and adjusting blindly.
> ...





I love that album, and Iam not a big jazz fan.

Hey his much did you pay for the interconnect and what was the wait like ?


----------



## Tony1110

If you're seeing the blue lights when listening to sensitive IEMs like that then you clearly like your music loud.

Great album though.


----------



## masterpfa

deuter said:


> I love that album, and Iam not a big jazz fan.
> 
> Hey his much did you pay for the interconnect and what was the wait like ?


 
  
 The one in the picture above was from Moon Audio and cost $127.33 which is approx £89 "BUT" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 import fees and duties set me back another £32

 ​The other interconnect which I had preferred to use until it went faulty was my Sysconcept (the smaller cable below) that set me back $58.50  approx. £41 but again with approx £25 of import duties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  

  
 Moon Audio connected to Mojo
 Sysconcept not connected


----------



## masterpfa

tony1110 said:


> If you're seeing the blue lights when listening to sensitive IEMs like that then you clearly like your music loud.
> 
> Great album though.


 
  I had this connected at the time

  
*Etymotic ER4P to ER4S (3.5MM plug)resistor adaptor 
​75Ohm impedance added*


----------



## Mython

deuter said:


> Anyone have much luck with sourcing cheap very short optical cable for ak100 and mojo.
> 
> Chord should really make some or at least include the cable, systemax charges a bomb for such cables.


 
  
  
 Chord design, manufacture, and market the Mojo, *including* a margin for their dealers, for an _all-in_ total of $599. This is for a device which brings levels of portable DAC performance to the marketplace which have NEVER previously existed, at even double that price.
  
 iRiver, on the other hand, expect customers of _their_ highest-performance DAPs to pay the _*dealer alone*_ a margin of approximately $1000, let alone iRiver's own excessive profit margins on the hardware itself.
  


mojo ideas said:


> .... we were fighting every penny to get to the magic sub four hundred pounds. This was a very very tough thing to do,it's a price performance issue. That had we'd failed we would not have been able to address a wider audience. You see it our intention to bring more non audiophiles into this business this will help the whole industry not just us.


 
  
  
 Do you really think it is fair to expect Chord to also start making optical cables, at their own expense, to bundle with the Mojo?
  
  
 .


----------



## x RELIC x

deuter said:


> Anyone have much luck with sourcing cheap very short optical cable for ak100 and mojo.
> 
> Chord should really make some or stleast include the cable, systemax charges a bomb for such cables.




My opinion of the Sysconcept cables that it's a value for such a short, quality cable that can transmit 24/192 over optical. With optical cables I wouldn't want cheap plastic fibre optic strands sending my signal and getting dropouts. I really don't think there is a less expensive option for a cable this short that can pass 24/192.


----------



## masterpfa

deftone said:


> Got UAPP running on S4 mini working fine with mojo, also got "not supported" 200gb sd card working too


 
  
 Never worry about what Maximum size manufacturers state (OK maybe one should, but I don't)
 My AK100 was stated to max out at 32Gb when released, probably because that was possibly the largest sized Micro SD card available at the time of release, I have managed to use a 200Gb with no problem. 
 I think and someone will correct me if I'm wrong, that there is a SD standard as long as the card meets that standard it will be readable by the Android Device 
  
Confirm Compatibility Before inserting your SDXC memory card into your device, confirm the device is compatible with the SDXC standard by locating an SDXC logo on the device or referring to the device's user manual or manufacturer information. Remember:





Understanding Backwards Compatibility 
SDXC memory cards must only be used with SDXC devices.
SDXC devices can use SD, SDHC and SDXC memory cards.
SDHC memory cards can be used with SDHC and SDXC devices.
SDHC devices can use both SD and SDHC memory cards.
SD devices can only use SD memory cards.
  

*EDIT: *I'm one of those fearless pioneers, go where no man has gone before (OK not strictly true) but I find there is not much to lose personally, because if the SD card doesn't work in my portable device I'm sure I could find other uses for it, cameras etc*. *





 

  

*EDIT 2:* Almost forgot *YMMV*


----------



## masterpfa

x relic x said:


> My opinion of the Sysconcept cables that it's a value for such a short, quality cable that can transmit 24/192 over optical. With optical cables I wouldn't want cheap plastic fibre optic strands sending my signal and getting dropouts. I really don't think there is a less expensive option for a cable this short that can pass 24/192.


 
 I agree, normally. I had to resort back to the Moon Audio as my Sys Concept is doing just that. It is currently unusable


----------



## vapman

Finally using it in DAC mode with my Project Polaris for my stereo. Maybe when I get home from work and have more time I'll try connecting it directly to the power amp inputs and see how it sounds.
  
 It's pretty surprisingly nice and smooth.


----------



## AndrewH13

marat sar said:


> I've got a similiar question, only lets widen the net a bit! If not the ipod clasic, then - Is there any other carrier other than ak100 you guys suggest with the mojo? The old ak100 is sluggish and could be slimmer (like an apple product is), especially for triple-stacking with a pure 2 like I intend to...




My ideal DAP in size, price and sound quality is the iBasso DX90 running short coax. I have also used Fiio X5 but a bit heavier.


----------



## lunah

Can anyone reccomend a suitable protective case for the Mojo?


----------



## Mython

All this talk of potential transports for the Mojo prompts me to mention the current Fiio thread, wherein their CEO, James, is _contemplating_ manufacturing a dedicated transport.
  
 And I must say I was amused by his comment, earlier today


----------



## msp

Hallo, I have just received a Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable, it is wheel made but relative stiff, hence I am concerned about fatigue damage on the USB input on the mojo, is it something to worry about? I am thinking about when I move the iPad and the cable is connected. 

Is there a recommended USB cable to use with the mojo?

Kind regards

Morten


----------



## Mython

lunah said:


> Can anyone reccomend a suitable protective case for the Mojo?


 
  
  
_Did you read the thread title..?_


----------



## vapman

Here is a question for some of you that use EQ, with all my previous DACs I would boost my EQ very heavily on the sub bass (up to 12db) and would turn down the gain on foobar to make up for all the boosting so it did not cut out.
  
 With the Mojo I am finding it is capable of taking this much EQ while leaving the gain unchanged, but the bass will drown out the rest of the mix regardless of where foobar's gain is, so the Mojo is processing the EQ'd signal differently. Is this just how the Mojo works? should I be using less sub bass EQ if I want to achieve the same effect?


----------



## Mython

msp said:


> Hallo, I have just received a Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable, it is wheel made but relative stiff, hence I am concerned about fatigue damage on the USB input on the mojo, is it something to worry about?


 
  
 Potentially, _yes_, you are right to be cautious about damaging the USB input on the Mojo (or any other similar product).
  
 For the same reason, Rob Watts and John Franks request that people do _*not*_ use the adapters shown in *this post*, as they also may exert too much leverage upon Mojos sockets.
  
  
  


msp said:


> Is there a recommended USB cable to use with the mojo?


 
  
  
 No particular single cable is recommended, but you will find some viable options in the 3rd post of this thread, if you look.
  
  
 .


----------



## Mython

deuter said:


> Surprised no one is using dx50 with the mojo.


 
   
  
 Quote:


h1f1add1cted said:


> So guys, my modded iBasso DX50 (4400 mAh battery + 256 SD card + latest rockbox) paired with MoJo, awesome combo.


----------



## vapman

Any heavy cable should be used with caution with devices like these. Generally you do not want a super thick or stiff cable for microUSB because it relies on those itty bitty pins to stay hooked in place, so you don't want to stress those too much either.
  
 I've actually found many on eBay from China that were a nice match of not being too thin but still being flexible and light. They are my go-to cables. They don't have a brand, but the bag they came in which is long gone did. They are grey, gold connectors and have nice ridges on the cables, kind of like Belkin USB cables from the late 90's and early 2000's in the USB 1.1 days.
  
 Anyway...  I thought about buying a Motorola Droid Mini just to use as a DAP. It's really close to the Mojo's dimensions. I might have to get a second data plan just for my DAP!


----------



## lunah

mython said:


> _Did you read the thread title..?_


 

 I found the threads about the strapped solution, but im after a tighter fit?


----------



## Mython

lunah said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > lunah said:
> ...


 
  
 Really? These Dignis leather case links are also in that same section:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9810#post_12277896
  
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1193350812811068504_1569715448
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1195363820210947738_1569715448
  
  
 However, please bear in mind that Chord will be releasing a plastic case of their own, for the Mojo, soon, and it should look quite similar to this protoype:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/3975#post_12053512
  
  
 .


----------



## vapman

Yeah i'm waiting for the official Chord case to come out and then I'm going to permanently affix said case right on the back of my phone DAP


----------



## JamesKH

That's the first cable I bought when I received my Mojo.  In addition to it being very stiff,the connector was a little loose so I returned it and went with the Moon Audio cable ($115),  The Moon was cleaner sounding that the Cinnamons.


----------



## Mojo ideas

vapman said:


> Do we know what type of battery is inside the Mojo? If not, are we assume it's a Li-ion? It's an advanced lithium polymer.
> 
> If we are assuming it _is_ a Li-ion then yes, there _is_ benefit to leaving it charged past when the light goes out. It is well established that Li-ion batteries should be left to charge for extra time to be sure the battery is truly charged to its full capacity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blasyrkh

vapman said:


> * It is well established that Li-ion batteries should be left to charge for extra time* to be sure the battery is truly charged to its full capacity.
> 
> Again, this _only _applies for the very first charge you ever make on the device, and the *moment you turn the power button "on", is there the battery's "memory" begins* and any possible capacity remaining is effectively walled off.


 
  
 just legends.
  
 1st, the charger stop charging the battery as soon as it's topped.
 2nd, there is no memory.
  
 so if I switch on my new phone without charging it first, the battery will top forever at 30/40 %? LOL


----------



## vapman

blasyrkh said:


> just legends.
> 
> 1st, the charger stop charging the battery as soon as it's topped.
> 2nd, there is no memory.
> ...


 
 That discussion has already been ended pages ago when it was re- established that the Mojo doesn't use a Li-ion battery.
  
 Anyway like I said... if you did that with your phone it would work fine and you probably wouldn't notice, but if you did a proper full charge and then full discharge the first time, your battery might survive more cycles before dying, which probably happens many years down the line.


----------



## xtr4

Holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!
 Bon Jovi on the Mojo is amazeballs. Listening to the Greatest Hits - The Ultimate Collection Album. So many tracks that I thought I was familiar with and Mojo just surprises me on each and every one. The synthesizer, the riffs, the bass guitar, the percussion. There's just so many details that appear and suddenly you find yourself thinking "Hey, I never noticed this track had this". Keep the faith, blaze of glory, bad medicine. 
  
 Mojo is making me rediscover my music all over again. Pure eargasm.


----------



## Blasyrkh

vapman said:


> That discussion has already been ended pages ago when it was re- established that the Mojo doesn't use a Li-ion battery.
> 
> Anyway like I said... if you did that with your phone it would work fine and you probably wouldn't notice, but if you did a proper full charge and then full discharge the first time, your battery might survive more cycles before dying, which probably happens many years down the line.


 
  
 "full charge and full discharge to preserve it for the next 10 years"(questionable) is quite different from "overcharge to avoid memory effects"


----------



## vapman

blasyrkh said:


> "full charge and full discharge to preserve it for the next 10 years"(questionable) is quite different from "overcharge to avoid memory effects"


 

 I apologize my choice of words caused so many problems. That's what I get for posting at work and not proofreading my own posts.


----------



## betula

xtr4 said:


> Holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!
> Bon Jovi on the Mojo is amazeballs. Listening to the Greatest Hits - The Ultimate Collection Album. So many tracks that I thought I was familiar with and Mojo just surprises me on each and every one. The synthesizer, the riffs, the bass guitar, the percussion. There's just so many details that appear and suddenly you find yourself thinking "Hey, I never noticed this track had this". Keep the faith, blaze of glory, bad medicine.
> 
> Mojo is making me rediscover my music all over again. Pure eargasm.


 

 It is amazing, isn't it? 
 Even if you come from average budget DACs and amps and mid-fi headphones, MoJo is just mind-staggering.


----------



## Deftone

blasyrkh said:


> using native output or with UAPP?


 
  
 UAPP
  
  


x relic x said:


> This post from Rob might explain what you're hearing.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11340#post_12341302
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks


----------



## lunah

dizzid said:


> You might want to look into Sugru and make your own little bumpers for the Mojo, since there are no mass produced cases available.  I'm probably going to be doing this for my Mojo soon.


 
 Did anyone try out SUGRU as bumper protection? I saw it mentioned earlier in the thread.
  
 https://sugru.com/guides/how-to-make-bouncy-sugru-bumpers-for-your-phone


----------



## vapman

@hykhleif gave me a pointer that helped, I was noticing when EQ'ing up the bass on the Mojo it would cut out the rest of the mix instead of actually getting louder. He suggested to lower the EQ preamp by about -2dB. I've got mine set to -1.5dB and I can EQ bass as much as I want now and the whole mix is clear & detailed.
  
 Just posting in case anyone else is trying to EQ up their bass and running into the same issue.


----------



## Sound Eq

vapman said:


> @hykhleif gave me a pointer that helped, I was noticing when EQ'ing up the bass on the Mojo it would cut out the rest of the mix instead of actually getting louder. He suggested to lower the EQ preamp by about -2dB. I've got mine set to -1.5dB and I can EQ bass as much as I want now and the whole mix is clear & detailed.
> 
> Just posting in case anyone else is trying to EQ up their bass and running into the same issue.


 
 whenever this happens when u use eq it means you are clipping, so always lower preamp in that case
  
 learned it from the master joe bloggs


----------



## vapman

sound eq said:


> whenever this happens when u use eq it means you are clipping, so always lower preamp in that case
> 
> learned it from the master joe bloggs


 
  
 Yup, makes perfect sense.
  
 Interesting how Mojo deals with clipping. I've yet to hear it distort ever, and that's a first for me! I usually push EQ until it starts to distort, but the Mojo just deals with it.


----------



## betula

x relic x said:


> TOSlink (the square plug) is optical, it's just the name for the connection type, like 3.5mm is also the name for the connection type.
> 
> Just like S/PDIF refers to both optical and coaxial as it just an acronym for Sony / Phillips Digital Interface Format. But coaxial and optical are different transmission types.


 

 Respect for the patience, acceptance and brotherhood you show. This attitude is rather unique on head-fi nowdays. Thumbs up.


----------



## 435279

lunah said:


> Did anyone try out SUGRU as bumper protection? I saw it mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> https://sugru.com/guides/how-to-make-bouncy-sugru-bumpers-for-your-phone


 
  
 Not for Mojo bumpers but I've used it for loads of other purposes, rubber feet, sticking things up, covering electrical connectors and hooks, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work and give a bit extra protection if dropped. Also it would just peel off I suspect without leaving any marks should you want to remove it in the future.


----------



## msp

mython said:


> Potentially, _yes_, you are right to be cautious about damaging the USB input on the Mojo (or any other similar product).
> 
> For the same reason, Rob Watts and John Franks request that people do _*not*_ use the adapters shown in *this post*, as they also may exert too much leverage upon Mojos sockets.
> 
> ...


 
 Hallo, I have looked at post 3, did only find suggestions for short cables.

  
 Regardless, the Audioquest do sound better than the old cable--annoying.... are there any recommendations for a good cable that sounds good and are flexible it have to be minimum 50 cm long…
  

 Kind regards Morten


----------



## vapman

msp said:


> Hallo, I have looked at post 3, did only find suggestions for short cables.
> 
> 
> Regardless, the Audioquest do sound better than the old cable--annoying.... are there any recommendations for a good cable that sounds good and are flexible it have to be minimum 50 cm long…
> ...


 

 In my experiences, all digital cables -  USB, optical or coaxial - sound the same. I have free optical cables that came with sound cards I bought 15 years ago that still work like a charm and sound equally as good as any other digital cable I've tried in its place. Don't worry too much about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Some may disagree but my opinion is if the cable is digital, as long as it works, it works as well as it's going to!


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> All this talk of potential transports for the Mojo prompts me to mention the current Fiio thread, wherein their CEO, James, is _contemplating_ manufacturing a dedicated transport.
> 
> And I must say I was amused by his comment, earlier today


 
  
 Yep
 I just had to respond. Chances are that most people posting in that thread seem to want their "Transport" to pair with a Mojo, which makes sense


----------



## freitz

Where can you get that adapter?


----------



## NaiveSound

I wonder if the transport attachment will be the same size as the picture above this post


----------



## vapman

When I started using the Mojo I wasn't so impressed, but after a full day with it I'm pretty fully convinced it's worth the hype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And no the spinning glowy orbs don't have anything to do with that...


----------



## Mython

freitz said:


> Where can you get that adapter?


 
  
  
 As is noted in post #3, that adapter is a *prototype*.
  
 It is currently under development, at Chord, and it is estimated to be _approximately_ 6 months away.
  
 There will (eventually) be more than one adapter available from Chord, so a simpler one may be available sooner, and more complex ones probably within a year (incidentally, I am *not *saying that in an official capacity)


----------



## Mython

msp said:


> Hallo, I have looked at post 3, did only find suggestions for short cables.
> 
> 
> Regardless, the Audioquest do sound better than the old cable--annoying.... are there any recommendations for a good cable that sounds good and are flexible it have to be minimum 50 cm long…
> ...


 
  
  
 My apologies - I didn't realise that you actually _want_ a long cable - you are a little unusual, amongst Mojo owners, in desiring a long cable.
  
  
 Actually, that gives you more options.
  
  
 So many options, that I am sure you could find at least 10 if you google, but I can see that you ideally need to find a flexible one. Ironically, it may be a little tricky to find a very flexible high-quality cable, but relatively easy to find a very flexible _cheap_ cable (like a generic Chinese one, from eBay or Taobao)


----------



## Dopaminer

The SD card reader `butt plate` looks incredibly useful, now that 512MB cards are out and prices are falling. . . 
  
 http://blog.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-review/


----------



## vapman

I'm most curious about how file browsing will be implemented!


----------



## ksb643

x relic x said:


> My opinion of the Sysconcept cables that it's a value for such a short, quality cable that can transmit 24/192 over optical. With optical cables I wouldn't want cheap plastic fibre optic strands sending my signal and getting dropouts. I really don't think there is a less expensive option for a cable this short that can pass 24/192.


 
 http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=1556 Even works fine with 24/192.


----------



## moises13456

A battery extension instead of an adapter will also be appreciated..


----------



## vapman

moises13456 said:


> A battery extension instead of an adapter will also be appreciated..




A battery extension would be cool but a portable USB charging unit works great with the Mojo, like an Anker or similar.


----------



## x RELIC x

ksb643 said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=1556 Even works fine with 24/192.




The focus of my comment was "at this length". The link you provided doesn't go to a product, on my iPad at least, but looking through Monoprice's optical cables none of them come close to the short custom ones made at Sysconcept. Love Monoprice by the way.


----------



## Mython

it accidentally had the word 'even' added onto the link, but yeah, length is still a potential issue
  
www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=1556


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> it accidentally had the word 'even' added onto the link, but yeah, length is still a potential issue
> 
> www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=1556




I see it now. So I stand by what I said as a 3ft cable is pointless when a user is asking for a cheap _short_ portable solution.


----------



## bytor33

Has anyone had problems with DSD files cutting out with the Mojo hooked up to an iPhone 6/6+ ? It rarely does it on my normal single rate DSD's, but I bought Tea for the Tillerman in double date DSD and it drops out a lot more (which sounds amazing btw)

I'm not sure if it's the phone that can't keep up with streaming a file that large or if it's the usb cable. I've tried a few different cables and they all do it. I would try a higher quality cable but it doesn't make a lot of sense for me to splurge on one since it still has to go through the Apple CCK.


----------



## x RELIC x

bytor33 said:


> Has anyone had problems with DSD files cutting out with the Mojo hooked up to an iPhone 6/6+ ? It rarely does it on my normal single rate DSD's, but I bought Tea for the Tillerman in double date DSD and it drops out a lot more (which sounds amazing btw)
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the phone that can't keep up with streaming a file that large or if it's the usb cable. I've tried a few different cables and they all do it. I would try a higher quality cable but it doesn't make a lot of sense for me to splurge on one since it still has to go through the Apple CCK.




It's the phone. Mojo can play the specified DSD files just fine from a source that can handle the format. iPhone was never meant to play DSD, never mind double rate DSD. There's a reason Apple tries to keep its ecosystem closed and limits format availability as it avoids user frustration. A lot of people may not agree with it but it does ensure smooth operation.

Have you closed all other apps to help with available memory?


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> bytor33 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had problems with DSD files cutting out with the Mojo hooked up to an iPhone 6/6+ ? It rarely does it on my normal single rate DSD's, but I bought Tea for the Tillerman in double date DSD and it drops out a lot more (which sounds amazing btw)
> ...


 
  
  
 Does Apple's closed ecosystem ensure smooth operation, or is it really something more like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:


----------



## bytor33

x relic x said:


> It's the phone. Mojo can play the specified DSD files just fine from a source that can handle the format. iPhone was never meant to play DSD, never mind double rate DSD. There's a reason Apple tries to keep its ecosystem closed and limits format availability as it avoids user frustration. A lot of people may not agree with it but it does ensure smooth operation.
> 
> Have you closed all other apps to help with available memory?




Thanks, I figured it was probably the phone. I've tried closing everything in the background but still no luck. I'm curious if the extra processing speed and RAM on the 6s is enough to play double or quad rate DSD smoothly or if it's something else entirely with iPhones that causes it.


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> Does Apple's closed ecosystem ensure smooth operation, or is it really something more like this? :rolleyes: :
> 
> ......




Lol! A lot of people don't like it, but think about it. High rate DSD (already a large file format) causes a lot of problems on a lot of hardware, not just in the Apple-verse. It seems like Apple has said there aren't going to deal with it and they limited playback to a sure thing. Personally, and this has been covered in this thread as you know, I don't see any audible benefit of DSD over PCM _*from the same master*_. Believe me, I wanted to hear a difference but I simply can not. The format is a pain to work with and even Rob has pointed out the issues with DSD in this thread.


----------



## Mython

I'm not pro-DSD, per se, but I do like to see devices at least supporting *single*-rate DSD playback, whenever possible, as the market moves forward.
  
 I say this only because, as you know, there are _*some*_ albums that are mastered to DSD, with any PCM offerings of said albums only being down-sampled derivatives of the DSD master. In those instances, it is nice to be able to play the primary DSD format files without having to manually run them through Izotope or Weiss Saracon, even if the transport CPU or DAC converts them to PCM _on-the-fly._
  
  
 But I'm not disagreeing with your overall sentiment
  
  
 ...and even I wouldn't expect a portable transport to playback _double _or _quad_ rate DSD! lol  (I welcome it eventually happening, though, what with the onwards march of portable technology, and ever-cheaper+larger memory capacity)
  
  
 .


----------



## bytor33

I know DSD gets a lot of hate around here but the stuff I have sounds better than the majority of my other formats. Granted with most of it there's no other PCM equivalent option so I take what I can get. Another example I have of a great sounding DSD is The Alan Parsons Project - I Robot. And I can't imagine any other digital version of Tea for the Tillerman even coming close to the double rate DSD.


----------



## davefizio1000

The Creative Soundblaster unit uses this technology and it is impressive also. However it uses some software equaliser and patented technology to give a spatial effect and supposed to enhance the sound. However, in my opinion on my unit it does muddy the bass and alters the natural sound. But it also enhances some music as well. I also own the Mojo.


----------



## Carl6868

Never realised until just that the free 8 Ensembles in 1 bit is actually Octuple rate DSD which plays perfectly through UAPP on Android.


----------



## x RELIC x

Without de-railing the thread further I invite users to try a conversion of a DSD file to PCM using a program like XLD for Mac, or Foobar for Windows, and a/b the differences. Same master. Find out for yourself if DSD is worth the storage and CPU requirements.

By the way you can't really compare the formats but DSD64 is akin to 24/96 in capability so it's more of a side grade than a down sample (at least for DSD64). All this said, I am a strong believer in playing the native format over converting formats and I'll let the Mojo sample the file. That's why I don't seek out DSD when I know I can't tell any difference with the same master and I personally use 24/96 the most for high res and find nothing wrong with a well recorded and mastered cd lossless 16/44.1 ALAC/FLAC.


----------



## vapman

DSD I actually use most often for my own recordings of vinyl, tape, etc to digital, as it's easier to work with than PCM in certain ways, but I'm with RELIC here on preferring plain ol 24' bit PCM when the occasion calls for it.
  
 I finally got around to switching the wires in the back of my power amp so I can connect it directly to the Mojo. Sounds and works a lot better than expected to be honest. Now I just have to A/B it by itself and in DAC mode going through a preamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 320 watts of Mojo is pretty good sounding!
  
 edit: Disclaimer, by "easier to work with" I mean in a recording & mastering sense. Once it's mastered how it should be, it gets turned into PCM.


----------



## NaiveSound

I wish I could get my mp3 songs I got *about 12* under 260kbs in flac or anything better.... Jeez, some are my favorite songs, idk how to go about it


----------



## sabloke

naivesound said:


> I wish I could get my mp3 songs I got *about 12* under 260kbs in flac or anything better.... Jeez, some are my favorite songs, idk how to go about it


 

 Tidal


----------



## acia

would be great if mojo could decode ac3 natively.


----------



## x RELIC x

acia said:


> would be great if mojo could decode ac3 natively.




Technically Mojo doesn't decode any format. That's the job of the source player. The Mojo converts the digital bitstream to an analogue signal, not decode any format.

Besides, why would a 2 channel player decode a surround sound format.


----------



## musiclvr

I have found my endgame dac in the Chord Mojo. It's sound is just so transparent and effortless. Whilst exhibiting the most natural note attack and decay. I love that it is a dac with a gain stage and not a "dac/amp" in my opinion as it has really great synergy when paired with my Liquid Carbon. I was contemplating a Schiit Bifrost Multibit and had actually ordered one but then after reading various threads' impressions I cancelled in favor of the Mojo. I am so glad I did!


----------



## vapman

I'm constantly surprised by it as well, I'm finding many headphones which simply could not stand hardware EQ able to sustain massive amounts of sub bass EQing resulting in some headphones I couldn't do hardware boosting with amps like the iFi, Arrow 5TX, I can now boost strongly with the Mojo.
  
 Bassheads will love this thing. As a basshead, I love it.


----------



## musiclvr

vapman said:


> I'm constantly surprised by it as well, I'm finding many headphones which simply could not stand hardware EQ able to sustain massive amounts of sub bass EQing resulting in some headphones I couldn't do hardware boosting with amps like the iFi, Arrow 5TX, I can now boost strongly with the Mojo.
> 
> Bassheads will love this thing. As a basshead, I love it.



I'm a recovering Basshead and as such I instantly noticed the precise bass articulation and depth I was getting from my Alpha Dogs as well as my Noble Savants.


----------



## vapman

musiclvr said:


> I'm a recovering Basshead and as such I instantly noticed the precise bass articulation and depth I was getting from my Alpha Dogs as well as my Noble Savants.


 

 I hope recovering means you're getting back into bass! 
 Try some SZ2000 with brainwavz pads with the mojo...


----------



## wym2

musiclvr said:


> I have found my endgame dac in the Chord Mojo. It's sound is just so transparent and effortless. Whilst exhibiting the most natural note attack and decay. I love that it is a dac with a gain stage and not a "dac/amp" in my opinion as it has really great synergy when paired with my Liquid Carbon. I was contemplating a Schiit Bifrost Multibit and had actually ordered one but then after reading various threads' impressions I cancelled in favor of the Mojo. I am so glad I did!


 
  
 i have a similar setup. What cables do you use from the mini to the mojo and from mojo to LC?
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## vapman

Got my new Mojo-only DAP set up with Cyanogenmod. Tomorrow gonna find a way to securely affix the Mojo to it. Cost me all of $24 on eBay. :biggrin:


----------



## musiclvr

wym2 said:


> i have a similar setup. What cables do you use from the mini to the mojo and from mojo to LC?
> 
> 
> MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


 

 Mac Mini--> MonoPrice USB cable--> Schiit Wyrd-->Astell&Kern USB cable--> Chord Mojo-->Monster InterLink MK II-->LC
    I am seriously considering the Dita Audio Van Den Hul 3.5mm to 3.5mm Interconnect. At some point I think I will be upgrading my USB cables but I am otherwise quite content for now. This is a rare state of being for me hahaha!
    I am due to take delivery of the JH Audio Angie 1st gen tomorrow and as I listen to my Grado RS1is right now; I am imagining how much more detail I will be experiencing with the Angies tomorrow.


----------



## ph58

Hi , guys , when i press all the 3 buttons to have the 3V fix output , in My MOJO the lights on  the 2 buttons (+ - ) are in violet not light blue . is there something wrong with that ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> As is noted in post #3, that adapter is a *prototype*.
> 
> It is currently under development, at Chord, and it is estimated to be _approximately_ 6 months away.
> 
> There will (eventually) be more than one adapter available from Chord, so a simpler one may be available sooner, and more complex ones probably within a year (incidentally, I am *not* saying that in an official capacity)


 This is the simple low cost adaptor. It will be available very shortly and it will come as part of a kit of optos cables of varying types and sets of chord printed bands etc. The Kit is labled 'get your Mojo working ' and is aimed at the new user who is not as well versed in buying cables as you guys are. These cables will be low cost but they are good quality and all function very well. These will get someone up and running quickly . We are sorry that this kit has taken us some time to pull together due mostly to many of these cable being special order types. The other module is far more complex it has far more capabilities and involves a fair portion of engineering so six months for that module may well be an underestimate. John E Franks


----------



## Mojo ideas

bytor33 said:


> Thanks, I figured it was probably the phone. I've tried closing everything in the background but still no luck. I'm curious if the extra processing speed and RAM on the 6s is enough to play double or quad rate DSD smoothly or if it's something else entirely with iPhones that causes it.


 DSD is far from being a perfect format with the music truly great reconstruction abilities you'd get from the processing that Mojo has you'd most likely get better results from a straight CD quality 44.1 kHz file, and no processor hiccups to boot!


----------



## tkteo

Folks,

I think I will need to visit an audiologist to diagnose how much poorer the hearing in my right ear is.

Meanwhile, if I adjust channel balance in portable DAP (note, NOT a smartphone based software app), will the Mojo in turn output the adjustment via its output?

Or am I gonna have to forego DAP to Mojo connection to achieve some sanity in channel balance?


----------



## biggysmalls

Seems I have dirty dirty USB power coming out of my PC ... My Mojo buzzes like a bee in heat when I charge it through my PC. Should I pick up a powered USB hub such as this Hootoo 7 port (Wirecutter suggestion): http://preview.tinyurl.com/hc4k2vf
  
 Or rather get a Schiit Wyrd?
  
 Any other suggestions?


----------



## uzi2

bytor33 said:


> I know DSD gets a lot of hate around here but the stuff I have sounds better than the majority of my other formats. Granted with most of it there's no other PCM equivalent option so I take what I can get. Another example I have of a great sounding DSD is The Alan Parsons Project - I Robot. And I can't imagine any other digital version of Tea for the Tillerman even coming close to the double rate DSD.


 

 One of the big issues with DSD is that there is no DAP that I know of that can play it in it's compressed format (proprietary) and there is no equivalent of FLAC to do it for free. I wouldn't want to store a PCM 24/192 WAV on a microSD card, which is the rough equivalent of your DSD double rate.
 I would imagine the more recent digital conversions of TFTT will sound better than the original transfers done for CD some 15 years after the analogue release. The reason being advances in ADC technology. The best digital version of TFTT is yet to be made. It will use an ADC designed by Rob Watts and (almost certainly) be PCM. Can't wait for that one...


----------



## kkcc

mython said:


> All this talk of potential transports for the Mojo prompts me to mention the current Fiio thread, wherein their CEO, James, is _contemplating_ manufacturing a dedicated transport.
> 
> And I must say I was amused by his comment, earlier today




I think the success of Mojo (and of course the Hugo that started all of it) really revived the idea and demand of a dedicated transport. I was one of the early adopter of the "high res" DAP like DX100/AK100 as it was a point where their performance as an all-in-one equaled or even surpassed stacks that are comparable in size/portability. However, with the SQ benefits of Hugo/Mojo I find it reversed again. I just had extensive demos of DPX1, X7 looking for a streaming app solution but I feel the SQ of my phone+mojo is vastly superior for these Android DAPs. In fact it is imo better than or on par with most DAPs (definitely better than all AKs). I would gladly pay a small sum for an adaptor that fit mojo that is easy to connect with an iPhone or Android device with cable management feature. I would be even more happy to have a very slim andorid device that is slim and fit mojo with cable management so I can avoid strapping my phone to it.

Until the time where a DAP maker manage to materially surpass mojo SQ again, I would be hard pressed to buy another DAP.



mojo ideas said:


> This is the simple low cost adaptor. It will be available very shortly and it will come as part of a kit of optos cables of varying types and sets of chord printed bands etc. The Kit is labled 'get your Mojo working ' and is aimed at the new user who is not as well versed in buying cables as you guys are. These cables will be low cost but they are good quality and all function very well. These will get someone up and running quickly . We are sorry that this kit has taken us some time to pull together due mostly to many of these cable being special order types. The other module is far more complex it has far more capabilities and involves a fair portion of engineering so six months for that module may well be an underestimate. John E Franks




Definitely looking forward to the adaptor, and wonder if you can share more info on the other module with us!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Since I'm enjoying mojo so much with T1.2,
any recommendations for in ears?

I have Fiio EX1 but wonder if I could get much more music without going too much higher in cost?

Thanks for suggestions!


----------



## rkt31

can anybody suggest an adapter to increase the impedance of shure srh 940 from 64ohm to above 300 ohm or so ?


----------



## ph58

ph58 said:


> Hi , guys , when i press all the 3 buttons to have the 3V fix output , in My MOJO the lights on  the 2 buttons (+ - ) are in violet not light blue . is there something wrong with that ? Thanks in advance .


 

 Can somebody ask to my question please ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## AxelCloris

ph58 said:


> Can somebody ask to my question please ? Thanks in advance .


 
  
 I believe it may depend on the lighting of the room. I've taken photos of my Mojo set to line out where the colors show as blue and other times where they show as a blue-ish purple.


----------



## ph58

axelcloris said:


> I believe it may depend on the lighting of the room. I've taken photos of my Mojo set to line out where the colors show as blue and other times where they show as a blue-ish purple.


 

 It is definitly violet purple but not in anyway light blue


----------



## Dexter Morgan

mojo ideas said:


> This is the simple low cost adaptor. It will be available very shortly and it will come as part of a kit of optos cables of varying types and sets of chord printed bands etc. The Kit is labled 'get your Mojo working ' and is aimed at the new user who is not as well versed in buying cables as you guys are. These cables will be low cost but they are good quality and all function very well. These will get someone up and running quickly . We are sorry that this kit has taken us some time to pull together due mostly to many of these cable being special order types. The other module is far more complex it has far more capabilities and involves a fair portion of engineering so six months for that module may well be an underestimate. John E Franks




That's great to hear. Really looking forward to getting my hands on that adapter.


----------



## vapman

biggysmalls said:


> Seems I have dirty dirty USB power coming out of my PC ... My Mojo buzzes like a bee in heat when I charge it through my PC. Should I pick up a powered USB hub such as this Hootoo 7 port (Wirecutter suggestion): http://preview.tinyurl.com/hc4k2vf
> 
> Or rather get a Schiit Wyrd?
> 
> Any other suggestions?


 

      I've found it is actually sensitive to change noise, but only at certain times. For instance, I like to use it with my work PC - a cheap Dell workstation, so it's a noisy mess. When I have the mojo plugged in to charge from a wall outlet, silent. When I use the wall plug and the USB data line it is also silent - but if i plug anything else into the bus of the computer the USB Data of the Mojo is plugged into, you can hear a lot of noise.
  
 so if you are even using only your computer to simoltaneously charge and provide audio, it might pick up bus noise.
  
 this is another reason i am thinking about getting a second USBStreamer B to leave at work. I would also get the advantages of the digital inputs' reclocking, etc.


----------



## vapman

ph58 said:


> Can somebody ask to my question please ? Thanks in advance .


 

 Put the mojo on a table in the middle of the room and walk around it. you'll see the color changes based on the angle you look at it. so no color anyone says is absolute. even the charge white light usually looks pink. it is normal.


----------



## ph58

vapman said:


> Put the mojo on a table in the middle of the room and walk around it. you'll see the color changes based on the angle you look at it. so no color anyone says is absolute. even the charge white light usually looks pink. it is normal.


 

 OK , if you say so , i have just put the Mojo in the middle of my table , walk around and see VIOLET ! There are no  change in color , it is brighter  , dimmer ( depends on angle), but it is still VIOLET . By  the way , on this review , it is said that on Line Out setting the colors are VIOLET : http://blog.zpeaktures.com/?p=100 . I agree about the charge white light , but the LO color ( violet , light blue )..................... ????


----------



## vapman

In my experience it looks light blue as well so I am not disagreeing there. I wondered the same thing. Looking at it from a certain angle it looks kind of violet, and certain colors (yellow & blues) have a lot more tendency to fluctuate at different angles than others (red, green)


----------



## jarnopp

ph58 said:


> OK , if you say so , i have just put the Mojo in the middle of my table , walk around and see VIOLET ! There are no  change in color , it is brighter  , dimmer ( depends on angle), but it is still VIOLET . By  the way , on this review , it is said that on Line Out setting the colors are VIOLET : http://blog.zpeaktures.com/?p=100 . I agree about the charge white light , but the LO color ( violet , light blue )..................... ????




The definitive answer is that from line out mode, there are 72 clicks down until both lights shut off (no volume).


----------



## ph58

jarnopp said:


> The definitive answer is that from line out mode, there are 72 clicks down until both lights shut off (no volume).


 

 Don't undersatnd !


----------



## Blasyrkh

ph58 said:


> Don't undersatnd !


 
  
  
 line out mode is nothing more than a volume setting  which uotput is 3V exactly.
  
 you can use whatever volume you want, it's the same. you should use the volume that fits your amp better
  
 anyway,mine is blue, with slightly purple shade.
  
 and if you ask me, the colors from 352 to 768 (that are shades of violet) seems quite the same, and i can notice a differnce only if I fast switch between them.
 actually then, colors are slightly f..ed up...don't worry that much about it, because it works anyway


----------



## jarnopp

ph58 said:


> Don't undersatnd !




You can press all three buttons to turn on Mojo in "line out mode" but that is only a shortcut to the 3v volume setting. The buttons still work to raise or lower the volume. If you want to verify that your line out setting is going to the right place (even if you have color variation), you can simply count how many clicks of the down volume ball to volume off. It should be 72.


----------



## Mojo ideas

ph58 said:


> Can somebody ask to my question please ? Thanks in advance .


As the white colour is fabricated from three colours red green and blue without colour balancing circuitry like that a colour TV has its impossible to maintain a perfect white. Usually one or two colours will dominate slightly. Mojos colour indicators should be treated as a guide but don't get hung up on the precise colour shade as we cannot control it.


----------



## ph58

jarnopp said:


> You can press all three buttons to turn on Mojo in "line out mode" but that is only a shortcut to the 3v volume setting. The buttons still work to raise or lower the volume. If you want to verify that your line out setting is going to the right place (even if you have color variation), you can simply count how many clicks of the down volume ball to volume off. It should be 72.


 

 OK , it's clear now , Thanks to you .


----------



## ph58

That's right , exactly 72 clicks ! to shut down . Thanks to all of you !


----------



## vapman

Anyone else not able to use Onkyo HF Player but can use UAPP? Onkyo HF Player won't find my Mojo... at least the free version of it.
  
 UAPP works great but I don't like its interface as much as Onkyo HF Player's.


----------



## sheldaze

vapman said:


> Anyone else not able to use Onkyo HF Player but can use UAPP? Onkyo HF Player won't find my Mojo... at least the free version of it.
> 
> UAPP works great but I don't like its interface as much as Onkyo HF Player's.


 
 That was exactly my experience on my Android tablet. So I trashed the Onkyo HF Player and was refunded - no issues with UAPP.
  
 (I do use Onkyo HF on my iPhone, but I suspect that is not what you're asking.)


----------



## Townyj

vapman said:


> Anyone else not able to use Onkyo HF Player but can use UAPP? Onkyo HF Player won't find my Mojo... at least the free version of it.
> 
> UAPP works great but I don't like its interface as much as Onkyo HF Player's.




The free version does not support DAC output. You need to purchase the key for usb dac output.


----------



## vapman

townyj said:


> The free version does not support DAC output. You need to purchase the key for usb dac output.


 
  


sheldaze said:


> That was exactly my experience on my Android tablet. So I trashed the Onkyo HF Player and was refunded - no issues with UAPP.
> 
> (I do use Onkyo HF on my iPhone, but I suspect that is not what you're asking.)


 

 Is it possible that both of these are the case but Onkyo HF is pickier about the phone being used, perhaps?
  
 I'm using an HTC running Android 5.1. UAPP is working totally fine, I'm using it to play some FLACs as I speak. I guess I could try buying the key for Onkyo's and try to get refunded if it doesn't work. I do like Onkyo's EQ and app layout more.
  
 However in that case, in the free version of Onkyo HF Player, when you tap "search for USB devices", does it never show anything, or was it supposed to let me see the Mojo but not pick it?


----------



## rkt31

why chase onkyo HF player when uapp is there . uapp is the best and ensures direct bit perfect connection to mojo. it has enough tweaking to suite all scenarios. if someone don't want to spend for uapp, try hiby music . it is just like uapp and free but does not have much tweaking options but as long one uses CD quality or even upto 24-96 flacs it is ok. with dsd it falters sometimes.


----------



## rkt31

suit


----------



## vapman

rkt31 said:


> why chase onkyo HF player when uapp is there . uapp is the best and ensures direct bit perfect connection to mojo. it has enough tweaking to suite all scenarios. if someone don't want to spend for uapp, try hiby music . it is just like uapp and free but does not have much tweaking options but as long one uses CD quality or even upto 24-96 flacs it is ok. with dsd it falters sometimes.


 

 I like the Onkyo HF Player interface and EQ more... so I was hoping it would work with the premium key.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

My specific request for opinion on portable earphone is from someone who finds that their Mojo matches nicely with... I like the Fiio X1 in ear, but wonder if I am missing out too much on the Mojo's capability.  Budget?  Under $200.  I am not a 'bass head' and I treasure soundstage and distinction, so if you've got a favorite that works with the Mojo, would you list it here?
  
 I also enjoy when posters put songs that they tested their mojo on.  It was through a review (I think Headphone Guru) where Amber Rubarth was referenced.  I had not heard of her, but the description was too interesting...now Ms. Rubarth has a new fan!  The instrument separation on "Sessions from the 17th Ward" is wonderful:  hearing a cello on my left, answered by the fiddle on my right, with a cajon being played skillfully, followed by a beautiful voice.  The cajon sounds like it is a few feet away from me!  It's hard to explain.  
  
 Hear:  "Down Home" to know what I mean.  Even the plunking of the guitar string sounds like a fingernail.  The clarity is extreme.  The 'blackness' of the silence is amazing.  
  
 Mojo, what hath ye wrought?
  
 As to music samples, with the Mojo, here is another song to test, and an unusual experience:
  
 Song:  "All Along the Watchtower" from Bob Dylan's "Live At Budokan" 1978, with violin.  What the Mojo does with the violin and his vocal is something special. 
  
 I gave consideration to the Chord's owner's statement about the sheer volume of data being emitted through Mojo. 
  
 An adult with mild autism (genius level intellect) loves music and found that, true enough, the Mojo will, in his words, "take some getting used to" as it gave him a sense of "sensory overload", recognizing the abundance of detail given.  He is such that in all those online tests of "which one is MP3 and which is lossless, he is never wrong.  He has a level of concentration I have never encountered in anyone I've met, yet if two people are talking to him at once, he may get no information, as it is close to painful due to this sensory issue. 
  
 I recognized on the Dylan track today that there is more 'information' coming at me, via Mojo than I have ever heard before.  
  
 I do love talking and reading about Mojo.


----------



## sheldaze

vapman said:


> Is it possible that both of these are the case but Onkyo HF is pickier about the phone being used, perhaps?
> 
> I'm using an HTC running Android 5.1. UAPP is working totally fine, I'm using it to play some FLACs as I speak. I guess I could try buying the key for Onkyo's and try to get refunded if it doesn't work. I do like Onkyo's EQ and app layout more.
> 
> However in that case, in the free version of Onkyo HF Player, when you tap "search for USB devices", does it never show anything, or was it supposed to let me see the Mojo but not pick it?


 
 Nexus 7 - should be as standard as possible. I was charged (and refunded) money for the Onkyo app, so I don't know - could be I did not have the keys and such setup. Not my call.
  
 It did not work, and I was recommended UAPP. I tried it, and it worked. So I put no more effort into researching the issue.


----------



## vapman

I will probably just stick with UAPP and let Viper4Android handle my EQ needs. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> My specific request for opinion on portable earphone is from someone who finds that their Mojo matches nicely with... I like the Fiio X1 in ear, but wonder if I am missing out too much on the Mojo's capability.  Budget?  Under $200.  I am not a 'bass head' and I treasure soundstage and distinction, so if you've got a favorite that works with the Mojo, would you list it here?
> 
> I also enjoy when posters put songs that they tested their mojo on.  It was through a review (I think Headphone Guru) where Amber Rubarth was referenced.  I had not heard of her, but the description was too interesting...now Ms. Rubarth has a new fan!  The instrument separation on "Sessions from the 17th Ward" is wonderful:  hearing a cello on my left, answered by the fiddle on my right, with a cajon being played skillfully, followed by a beautiful voice.  The cajon sounds like it is a few feet away from me!  It's hard to explain.
> 
> ...


 

 If you'd like to enjoy Mojo's full capacity with IEMs, I am afraid you have to go well over $300.
 Mojo brings the best out of my rarely used IE80 with custom tips. But the potential in Mojo is much better revealed with Fidelio X2s.
 You mentioned, you enjoy Mojo with your T1.
 If you want to have the same joy with IEM, I am afraid you have to pay similar cash than your T1 costs.
 Not a cheap hobby.


----------



## kkcc

peter hyatt said:


> My specific request for opinion on portable earphone is from someone who finds that their Mojo matches nicely with... I like the Fiio X1 in ear, but wonder if I am missing out too much on the Mojo's capability.  Budget?  Under $200.  I am not a 'bass head' and I treasure soundstage and distinction, so if you've got a favorite that works with the Mojo, would you list it here?
> 
> I also enjoy when posters put songs that they tested their mojo on.  It was through a review (I think Headphone Guru) where Amber Rubarth was referenced.  I had not heard of her, but the description was too interesting...now Ms. Rubarth has a new fan!  The instrument separation on "Sessions from the 17th Ward" is wonderful:  hearing a cello on my left, answered by the fiddle on my right, with a cajon being played skillfully, followed by a beautiful voice.  The cajon sounds like it is a few feet away from me!  It's hard to explain.
> 
> ...




I m more into CIEM and can't say I follow many in ear in the 2-300usd range, but I did came across a pair of AKG N20 that I quite like and pair well with Mojo that would give you superb transparency and nice staging.


----------



## jarnopp

peter hyatt said:


> My specific request for opinion on portable earphone is from someone who finds that their Mojo matches nicely with... I like the Fiio X1 in ear, but wonder if I am missing out too much on the Mojo's capability.  Budget?  Under $200.  I am not a 'bass head' and I treasure soundstage and distinction, so if you've got a favorite that works with the Mojo, would you list it here?
> 
> I also enjoy when posters put songs that they tested their mojo on.  It was through a review (I think Headphone Guru) where Amber Rubarth was referenced.  I had not heard of her, but the description was too interesting...now Ms. Rubarth has a new fan!  The instrument separation on "Sessions from the 17th Ward" is wonderful:  hearing a cello on my left, answered by the fiddle on my right, with a cajon being played skillfully, followed by a beautiful voice.  The cajon sounds like it is a few feet away from me!  It's hard to explain.
> 
> ...




I think the Vsonic GR-07 sounds pretty good with Mojo ($99), but recently acquired the FLC 8s and that is a whole new level...if you can stretch to $330.


----------



## betula

I was always trying to build up my current system around my actual pair of headphones.
 Since I bought Mojo, I am trying to build up my system around Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

I know this is a little late but here is the line out shortcut on my unit.



Lighting and viewing angle are factors.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> I know this is a little late but here is the line out shortcut on my unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting and viewing angle are factors.


Looks very thick.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Looks very thick.






Spoiler: That's what SHE.....


----------



## T1000

If somebody is looking for a used mojo with fitting ak100 + moon audio optical cable....i´ll sell mine and put in on the FS-thread the next days. Feel free to pm if there is some interest.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: That's what SHE.....


I fell into the trap.


----------



## beeman

vorgode said:


> Guys, I tried google to no avail. Anyone tried or know if Mojo works with BlackBerry Passport via OTG?
> 
> Thanks





Anybody have an answer to this? I'd also like to know


----------



## Carl6868

biggysmalls said:


> Seems I have dirty dirty USB power coming out of my PC ... My Mojo buzzes like a bee in heat when I charge it through my PC. Should I pick up a powered USB hub such as this Hootoo 7 port (Wirecutter suggestion): http://preview.tinyurl.com/hc4k2vf
> 
> Or rather get a Schiit Wyrd?
> 
> Any other suggestions?




Probably because you are trying to charge it from your PC !

Standard USB 2.0 output is 0.5 amp and USB 3.0 is 0.9 amp the mojo needs a minimum of 1.0 amp to charge ideally more.


----------



## x RELIC x

beeman said:


> Anybody have an answer to this? I'd also like to know




Not all Blackberry phones support USB OTG audio output, actually I don't recall any Blackberry reports using USB OTG audio output in this thread. Apparently the passport does not, but instead supports USB OTG periphery discovery (external storage, etc.).

http://www.blackberryed.com/blackberry-passport-supports-peripheral-discovery-and-usb-host-mode/

I have no idea which models do work and Blackberry seems pretty quiet on the support of the spec. This guy has his working, but I don't know which model that is.

http://utbblogs.com/usb-and-digital-music/


You can also search this thread for "Blackberry" to see what others have found.

http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=Blackberry&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=784602&advanced=1


You would have much better luck in a Blackberry forum asking which model supports USB OTG audio output than in this thread. If the device can output audio over USB it will work with the Mojo.


----------



## vapman

I've tried many a DAC with all my BlackBerry 10 devices.

I could do it on the Z30 but never with the Q10 or Classic, which I currently own.

haven't tried UAPP on a BlackBerry yet though.


----------



## masterpfa

vapman said:


> Got my new Mojo-only DAP set up with Cyanogenmod. Tomorrow gonna find a way to securely affix the Mojo to it. Cost me all of $24 on eBay.


 
  
 Great find, what phone is that out of interest and does it have SD storage?
  
  
  
  


peter hyatt said:


> My specific request for opinion on portable earphone is from someone who finds that their Mojo matches nicely with... I like the Fiio X1 in ear, but wonder if I am missing out too much on the Mojo's capability.  Budget?  Under $200.  I am not a 'bass head' and I treasure soundstage and distinction, so if you've got a favorite that works with the Mojo, would you list it here?


 
  
IEM's I have tried or owned and IMO work well with the Mojo

 Finder X1 from Echobox $199 (my goto IEM)
 RHA T20 £180
 B&O H3 £150
 PSB Speakers M4U 4 £229
  
Others that I have read good things about
 Flare Audio R2A £150


----------



## spook76

betula said:


> I was always trying to build up my current system around my actual pair of headphones.
> 
> Since I bought Mojo, I am trying to build up my system around Mojo.



I did [was foolish enough to do] the same and I ended up buying the Shure KSE1500. Both Chord DACs and the KSE1500s are about transient response and sound euphoric together but the cost...

p.s. I blame Rob Watts.


----------



## kkcc

x relic x said:


> kkcc, have you considered the FiiO X7? Coaxial out and Android. Sounds good on its own as well.




I demo'ed the X7 and DP-X1 and quite like them as DAPs but may find them too big/thick as transport for mojo (aiming for pocket use). 

Stand alone both are excellent DAP and much much better value than AKs. However I still find mojo SQ materially better. My subjective SQ ranking view is:

Dp-X1(SE)<< Dp-X1(balanced ACG)< X7< AK240 (SE)< AK240 (balanced) <<<<<< Mojo<<< Hugo

The comparison is done with my K10 custom.

My quick impression posted in the Onkyo thread:



kkcc said:


> Demo'ed it extensively and loved the screen, stock android, the player, and overall responsiveness. Sound-wise agreed that balanced ACG is vastly superior to SE. I was comparing it head to head with X7 and think they are on similar level and very good for DAPs and great value compared to my AK240.
> 
> Things I like about DP-X1: bigger and higher res screen, Android 5.1, Player UI, 2uSD card slots, 2.5 TRRS that I can reuse my AK240 cables.
> 
> ...




I think most likely I will just go with the phone+mojo route as I anyway carry two phones (personal and business) almost all the time.


----------



## waynes world

kkcc said:


> I think most likely I will just go with the phone+mojo route as I anyway carry two phones (personal and business) almost all the time.


 
  
 That's what I was thinking would be the solution for me, but how does one carry "the brick" around? I hate bricks lol. I like having my phone in a belt holster, but that would be out of the question with the mojo. For now I've ended up getting a Zuperdac (similar to dragonfly) and am kind of hoping that I can just have it hanging unobtrusively off of my phone while the phone's still in the holster. Prolly won't work though. And it'll probably drain my phone battery too quick. Hmm. Anyway, I digress!


----------



## LepakVT

My new Mojo just finished with its initial charge time. It's going to be a great Friday night!


----------



## bavinck

lepakvt said:


> My new Mojo just finished with its initial charge time. It's going to be a great Friday night!



Yes it is. I'm doing the same


----------



## vapman

Both of you enjoy! got company over and got the mojo direct into my Hafler DH-500, everyone wants to touch the glowy orbs


----------



## masterpfa

kkcc said:


> I demo'ed the X7 and DP-X1 and quite like them as DAPs but may find them too big/thick as transport for mojo (aiming for pocket use).
> 
> Stand alone both are excellent DAP and much much better value than AKs. However I still find mojo SQ materially better. My subjective SQ ranking view is:
> 
> ...


 
 My weapon of choice would always be the Mojo

 But if travelling light my DP-X1 does a good enough job as a stand in.
 If I have a rucksack or jacket I choose my Mojo with current transport AK100 but always pack my ultra short OTG cable so if the AK100 flakes out, I can link to my phone instead.
 For travelling, if using my Mojo, I prefer, especially with the form factor in mind, the AK100 as a stack hence why I'm following this thread as well, in the hope of a decent updated alternative to either AK or Phone when on the move.
  
 With all that said, when at home it's usually Mojo+Phone+UAPP that keeps me a rocking.


----------



## kkcc

waynes world said:


> That's what I was thinking would be the solution for me, but how does one carry "the brick" around? I hate bricks lol. I like having my phone in a belt holster, but that would be out of the question with the mojo. For now I've ended up getting a Zuperdac (similar to dragonfly) and am kind of hoping that I can just have it hanging unobtrusively off of my phone while the phone's still in the holster. Prolly won't work though. And it'll probably drain my phone battery too quick. Hmm. Anyway, I digress!




Same here. Ditiched the bricks of yesteryears for the ibasso dx100 and havent stacked anyyhing until Hugo came along. I bought it more for desktop DAC use but I found myself taking it out much more often than I ever intended or imagined. The SQ justified all the hassle and rendered my ak240 as a transport a lot. I still use it when I "go light" but with more and more heavy use of streaming apps the AK is not good enough as a dac/amp - i might as well stack a Mojo with my phone. Now if only the mojo is slimmer....


----------



## wym2

musiclvr said:


> Mac Mini--> MonoPrice USB cable--> Schiit Wyrd-->Astell&Kern USB cable--> Chord Mojo-->Monster InterLink MK II-->LC
> I am seriously considering the Dita Audio Van Den Hul 3.5mm to 3.5mm Interconnect. At some point I think I will be upgrading my USB cables but I am otherwise quite content for now. This is a rare state of being for me hahaha!
> I am due to take delivery of the JH Audio Angie 1st gen tomorrow and as I listen to my Grado RS1is right now; I am imagining how much more detail I will be experiencing with the Angies tomorrow.


 
  
 Thanks. Ive tried at least 1/2 dozen usb cables and found they are pretty much the same as long as they get the digits cleanly to the Mojo  - happy with the SDragon, it does the job. I too like Audirvana. 
  
 Have you tried Toslink? There I find a noticible difference in sound between them and USB, quite as the Chord folks have said. Most fun for me is Mojo to LC. I've tried a number of cables and find different sound signatures with each; not a real big deal but it keeps the system “fresh” and “new” sounding.
  
 Haven’t heard the Grado’s in quite a while. I can imagine the sound is still very musically satisfying…For IEM’s I currently am listening with Noble Savants - working just fine with the system as well as Mojo w/o LC. Folks here say Angie’s are great with Mojo. Thanks again and Good listening!
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## NaiveSound

Im trying to find a decent android cheapphone, (found some cheap go phones with 1gb ram and decent SD storage), but when used with onkyo or uaap it still doesn't sound as God as note 5 or v10... It's slightly worse than dx80 too, I just can't find a cheap android that will sound as good as note 5 / v10 so I can use solely for mojo

I've tried so many kinds
.. I mifht have to just stick with dx80, weather I like to or not


----------



## deuter

naivesound said:


> Im trying to find a decent android cheapphone, (found some cheap go phones with 1gb ram and decent SD storage), but when used with onkyo or uaap it still doesn't sound as God as note 5 or v10... It's slightly worse than dx80 too, I just can't find a cheap android that will sound as good as note 5 / v10 so I can use solely for mojo
> 
> I've tried so many kinds
> .. I mifht have to just stick with dx80, weather I like to or not


 
 The issue is the noise in these things, so although they say mojo does all the hard work and immune to the quality of the transport it's not true as electrical noise gets seems by the phone.


----------



## Shenook

deuter said:


> The issue is the noise in these things, so although they say mojo does all the hard work and immune to the quality of the transport it's not true as electrical noise gets seems by the phone.




If you use otg there should be no issue... No analog is being sent that way... A cheap transport or expensive transport using otg is the same quality... Conversion is happening in mojo... Digital 1's and 0's are simply that... There is no way to agfect quality unless bits are lost.


----------



## noobandroid

shenook said:


> If you use otg there should be no issue... No analog is being sent that way... A cheap transport or expensive transport using otg is the same quality... Conversion is happening in mojo... Digital 1's and 0's are simply that... There is no way to agfect quality unless bits are lost.



some people strongly feel there is different sq out, and i dont understand either, just like usb cable which they say is different from each other by cable quality


----------



## NaiveSound

noobandroid said:


> some people strongly feel there is different sq out, and i dont understand either, just like usb cable which they say is different from each other by cable quality




I have felt a slight differece of. Sound from. Different devices using the same. OTG cable, the differences are loss of nuances and slight clarity loss


----------



## deuter

deuter said:


> The issue is the noise in these things, so although they say mojo does all the hard work and immune to the quality of the transport it's not true as electrical noise gets seems by the phone.



 


I do not understand digital signal well but know that it's nots 1's and 0's floating around.
It's an electrical signal and all electrical signals can be polluted with noise from the source that they are send from, that's why some very expensive dacs have arrays of noise filtering in signal path.


----------



## Blasyrkh

deuter said:


> deuter said:
> 
> 
> > The issue is the noise in these things, so although they say mojo does all the hard work and immune to the quality of the transport it's not true as electrical noise gets seems by the phone.
> ...


 
  +1
  
 this is another legend, just only 0s and 1s they say...
  
 do you really think that digital bitperfect signal is so simple?
  
 digital cables are much less prone to signal degradation, like the analog one, but there are MANY other factors involved.
 like all the interferences and power supply noise and problems...and NO, batteries aren't noise immune
  
  
  
  Quote (from http://www.mojo-audio.com/blog/computer-audio-misconceptions/) : 





> Don’t asynchronous USB inputs remove all jitter, resulting in bit perfect sound? Asynchronous communication is defined as transmission of data without the use of an external clock signal. This allows data to be transmitted intermittently rather than in a steady stream. This also allows for variable bit rates and eliminates the need for the transmitter and receiver to have their clock generators synchronized.
> 
> Asynchronous digital communication is nothing new. It has been used for decades in obsolete protocols, such as RS-232C. Adopting it for USB audio inputs was one of several potential data transmission protocols and is far from what would be considered cutting edge technology.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidal

blasyrkh said:


> +1
> 
> this is another legend, just only 0s and 1s they say...
> 
> ...




The biggest legend is that digital connectors make a difference to the sound quality. They don't, a well made USB digital cable will sound identical to a high end one. Digital signals are capable of sending huge amounts of data reliably, and whilst there maybe some bits misplaced the devices connected sort out the issues. How else can Netflix send a pixel perfect 4K picture down UK phone lines?


----------



## Blasyrkh

vidal said:


> The biggest legend is that digital connectors make a difference to the sound quality. They don't, a well made USB digital cable will sound identical to a high end one. Digital signals are capable of sending huge amounts of data reliably, and whilst there maybe some bits misplaced the devices connected sort out the issues. How else can Netflix send a pixel perfect 4K picture down UK phone lines?


 
  
 actually i am not talking about the cable and errors , the problem is where the signal is generated and the interferences.
  
  
 about the difference between good and highend cables i don't know, i don't use high end cables.


----------



## rkt31

smps has its own advantage as told by benchmark systems . it can sound better than linear supply if designed properly. best example is their ahb2 power amp which measured one of the best for noise figures and it reduced the size and weight of the amp considerably for a 100w rms at thd+n less than 0.0003%.


----------



## Vidal

blasyrkh said:


> actually i am not talking about the cable , the problem is where the signal is generated.
> 
> 
> about the difference between good and highend cables i don't know, i don't use high end cables.


 
  
 As you mentioned legends, I was just adding in my view that the biggest legend is that high end USB cables affect SQ. I've read quite a few posts in this thread about the quality of the cable impacting the sound. Seemed like a good point to jump into the thread.
  
 If you compare two sources an iPhone and an AK100 say it must be possible to measure and spot the difference between the information being sent by each to a DAC - I doubt there'll be any difference. To be honest term signal is a little misleading, the DAC is getting information, numbers, data. If there's any issues the data won't change it'll just be lost.


----------



## deuter

vidal said:


> As you mentioned legends, I was just adding in my view that the biggest legend is that high end USB cables affect SQ. I've read quite a few posts in this thread about the quality of the cable impacting the sound. Seemed like a good point to jump into the thread.
> 
> If you compare two sources an iPhone and an AK100 say it must be possible to measure and spot the difference between the information being sent by each to a DAC - I doubt there'll be any difference. To be honest term signal is a little misleading, the DAC is getting information, numbers, data. If there's any issues the data won't change it'll just be lost.



 


That's true for a lot of digital transfer types, unfortunately not for audio.


----------



## Vidal

deuter said:


> That's true for a lot of digital transfer types, unfortunately not for audio.


 
  
 Which bit?


----------



## deuter

vidal said:


> Which bit?


 

 the last couple sentences.


----------



## shigzeo

deuter said:


> the last couple sentences.


 

 And, it's time to get out the 'prove it' hammer. Prove it.


----------



## Vidal

deuter said:


> the last couple sentences.


 
  
 So this bit?
  


> To be honest term signal is a little misleading, the DAC is getting information, numbers, data. If there's any issues the data won't change it'll just be lost.


 
  
 Happy to be enlightened.


----------



## sue4

It is like a musical script read by a singer.. It might be written by a caligrapher or a toddler. It might be written on a glossy paper or dirty rug. No matter how bad the lyrics and notes written, how dirty the paper they were written on, as long as the messages are the same and are readable, the singer will sing the same. No matter the quality of the media (transports, cables, etc), in the end it is the "1" and "0" that matters! UNLESS, the media is very poor in quality to distort the info, so that the "1" is read as "0". The same like the toddler hand-writing is very poor or the rug is so dirty that the letters and notes were not readable by the singer. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vidal

sue4 said:


> UNLESS, the media is very poor in quality to distort the info, so that the "1" is read as "0". The same like the toddler hand-writing is very poor or the rug is so dirty that the letters and notes were not readable by the singer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


 
  
 Which is when the check data comes in (CCRC in digital audio, I think) and interpolation. In this analogy the singer realises the writing is a bit cack-handed and does a little improv to cover the gap.
  
 Think Wayne Rooney singing the national anthem and you won't be far out. The dodgy media being his brain.


----------



## x RELIC x

This whole cable discussion started because deuter mentioned noise getting in the signal path from a phone, which is true. Phones are terrible for RF noise (if that's what he meant) and there are many sources of RF noise present all around us. Gentlemen, this is not the thread for debating the merits of 0's and 1's represented as a voltage through a wire being affected by noise.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> This whole cable discussion started because @deuter mentioned noise getting in the signal from a phone, which is true. Phones are terrible for RF noise (if that's what he meant) and theire are many sources of RF noise present all around us. Gentlemen, this is not the thread for debating the merits of 0's and 1's represented as a voltage through a wire being affected by noise.


 
 hope with the new modules become available and use the mojo as a dap this cable discussion will lesson


----------



## Vidal

x relic x said:


> This whole cable discussion started because @deuter mentioned noise getting in the signal from a phone, which is true. Phones are terrible for RF noise (if that's what he meant) and theire are many sources of RF noise present all around us. Gentlemen, this is not the thread for debating the merits of 0's and 1's represented as a voltage through a wire being affected by noise.


 
  
 I have read the thread and the finger was being pointed at the digital portion. If noise is getting into a signal it's happening downstream of the DAC, not upstream.


----------



## Francisk

Every claim should be accompanied with evidence of truth therefore whoever claimed that different USB cables or digital cables changes the sound quality should at least give us the evidence of their claim. Please enlighten us.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Im trying to find a decent android cheapphone, (found some cheap go phones with 1gb ram and decent SD storage), but when used with onkyo or uaap it still doesn't sound as God as note 5 or v10... It's slightly worse than dx80 too, I just can't find a cheap android that will sound as good as note 5 / v10 so I can use solely for mojo
> 
> I've tried so many kinds
> .. I mifht have to just stick with dx80, weather I like to or not





deuter said:


> The issue is the noise in these things, so although they say mojo does all the hard work and immune to the quality of the transport it's not true as electrical noise gets seems by the phone.





vidal said:


> I have read the thread and the finger was being pointed at the digital portion. If noise is getting into a signal it's happening downstream of the DAC, not upstream.




Looks like he was saying a DAP is better than a phone for RF noise, which happens a lot.

The discussion is verging on Sound Science and doesn't belong here.


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> some people strongly feel there is different sq out, and i dont understand either, just like usb cable which they say is different from each other by cable quality





francisk said:


> Every claim should be accompanied with evidence of truth therefore whoever claimed that different USB cables or digital cables changes the sound quality should at least give us the evidence of their claim. Please enlighten us.




Nobody claimed such a thing, the first post on the topic was using an analogy and it got carried away from there. The 'enlightenment' can be found in many other threads on the specific topic. The exact reason why I suggest the topic be taken elsewhere as threads have been de-railed (or locked) for such a discussion outside of Sound Science.


----------



## Vidal

This is about sound science and the Mojo though.
  
 Sounds like the Mojo's amp circuitry is prone to phone RF noise. I'm guessing the same would happen if the Mojo was plugged into a DAP with the phone in close proximity.
  
 So use a DAP and keep your phone a distance away.


----------



## vapman

vidal said:


> This is about sound science and the Mojo though.
> 
> Sounds like the Mojo's amp circuitry is prone to phone RF noise. I'm guessing the same would happen if the Mojo was plugged into a DAP with the phone in close proximity.
> 
> So use a DAP and keep your phone a distance away.


 

 I don't know about GSM phones, but I've been on Verizon since the late 90's which means I've been on CDMA and I've noticed for as long as I've been into headphones that CDMA phones are awful noisy and it's easy for digital squelching interference to come thru. It's happened to just about every device I've owned but the Mojo is not impervious to it either. The Arrow 5TX was better at dealing with this noise but it still happened sometimes.
  
 It seems to only happen when the cell phone is talking to the towers though - Sometimes I am using my Mojo and hear some squelching and realize my phone is right next to the mojo, or touching the headphone cable coming from the Mojo.
  
 If I used a CDMA smartphone as my source I would probably lose my mind over this! That's why I have a separate DAP Android that doesn't go on wifi or mobile networks 
  
 Not sure if CDMA is actually worse than GSM for headphone interference but it runs at a much lower frequency.
  
 My DAP is an old crappy Boost Mobile Android I got on eBay for $20 that can not be activated. The worst part about it is the battery life is shorter than the Mojo's but with no SIM card or mobile data activated it's dead silent sitting on top of the mojo all day.


----------



## x RELIC x

vidal said:


> This is about sound science and the Mojo though.
> 
> Sounds like the Mojo's amp circuitry is prone to phone RF noise. I'm guessing the same would happen if the Mojo was plugged into a DAP with the phone in close proximity.
> 
> So use a DAP and keep your phone a distance away.




You're talking in circles here. Yes, the Mojo will potentially pick up RF noise if even fed from a DAP and a phone is close to it. Same as if the phone is merely close to the headphone cable. You know as well as I that it was verging off topic with the cable quality debate which is very different than the source being a phone vs a DAP.


----------



## Vidal

x relic x said:


> Your talking in circles here. Yes, the Mojo will potentially pick up RF noise if even fed from a DAP and a phone is close to it. Same as if the phone is merely close to the headphone cable. You know as well as I that it was verging off topic with the cable quality debate which is very different than the source being a phone vs a DAP.


 
  
 If you think my posts are off topic then report my posts. No offence intended but I think my post were relevant to the other posts in the topic. I wasn't aware of the sensitivity around such discussions being fairly new to the site. However, my own view is that moderating should be left to moderators.


vapman said:


> I don't know about GSM phones, but I've been on Verizon since the late 90's which means I've been on CDMA and I've noticed for as long as I've been into headphones that CDMA phones are awful noisy and it's easy for digital squelching interference to come thru. It's happened to just about every device I've owned but the Mojo is not impervious to it either. The Arrow 5TX was better at dealing with this noise but it still happened sometimes.
> 
> It seems to only happen when the cell phone is talking to the towers though - Sometimes I am using my Mojo and hear some squelching and realize my phone is right next to the mojo, or touching the headphone cable coming from the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My intention was to pair a Mojo with an iPhone but sounds like that might be bad idea now. I use the Apple Music service (a lot) as I'm always listening out for new music and at work I rely on my phone for the data. Never had an issue with the Fiio E17K or my current K1 so maybe it's worse with CDMA.
  
 Are there any UK Mojo owners on here (or GSM other) who haven't found an issue with the Mojo?


----------



## vapman

vidal said:


> My intention was to pair a Mojo with an iPhone but sounds like that might be bad idea now. I use the Apple Music service (a lot) as I'm always listening out for new music and at work I rely on my phone for the data. Never had an issue with the Fiio E17K or my current K1 so maybe it's worse with CDMA.
> Are there any UK Mojo owners on here (or GSM other) who haven't found an issue with the Mojo?


 
  
 Since you're in the UK don't worry because CDMA has been dead in Europe for ages. It barely exists outside of the USA still.
  
 If you've never had an issue with and USB DAC until now I really doubt you'll have any starting with the Mojo. I have had my cell phone interference issues regardless of gear used for as long as I can remember.
  
 I can't even leave my cell phone on top of my home stereo.


----------



## x RELIC x

vidal said:


> If you think my posts are off topic then report my posts. No offence intended but I think my post were relevant to the other posts in the topic. I wasn't aware of the sensitivity around such discussions being fairly new to the site. However, my own view is that moderating should be left to moderators.
> 
> My intention was to pair a Mojo with an iPhone but sounds like that might be bad idea now. I use the Apple Music service (a lot) as I'm always listening out for new music and at work I rely on my phone for the data. Never had an issue with the Fiio E17K or my current K1 so maybe it's worse with CDMA.
> 
> Are there any UK Mojo owners on here (or GSM other) who haven't found an issue with the Mojo?




No offence taken. I'm simply _suggesting_ taking the 'burden of proof' type discussion, as it was turning out, somewhere else. Not trying to moderate anyone here and apologies if you feel I directed the comment solely at you.

The sad reality is that a lot of phones paired with a lot of devices cause RF noise. When I'm on 3G or LTE I don't hear it at all, while others do. There's a lot of variables so it depends on the tower signal strength, your carrier signal, and any other interference that may be in the area. I've read many reports about the HA-2, X7, DP-X1 all having RF signal interference from either a cellular signal or WiFi. The issue happens most when the signal is weak and the hardware ramps up the sensitivity to acquire a good signal.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

betula said:


> I was always trying to build up my current system around my actual pair of headphones.
> Since I bought Mojo, I am trying to build up my system around Mojo.


 

 I began with the headphones and worked around it.  I received good counsel, and got good results.  
  
 The Mojo changed everything.  
  
 it replaced desk top DAC, desk top amp and portable amp.  
  
 I like the Fiio EX1 in ears but having learned from the Mojo the 'what are you missing?' factor, I am open to saving my pennies for something more worthy.  
  
 My wife gave Dylan "Live at Budokan" a listen and was also shocked at the vocals.  Another interesting comment was about the flute highs...she didn't realize a flute was on the original (it is background, and very high notes) 
  
 This was never a favorite album of mine but Mojo has brought it to life.  She said, "I Want You" almost brought her to tears, while agreeing that "All Along The Watchtower" was, perhaps, his best version.  
  
 Mojo.  Wow.


----------



## Vidal

Fair enough - Mr x Relic x, now give us a cuddle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I get the RF problem with my Little Dot II if my phone is nearby, with the Topping NX2 it was a deal breaker. E17K no problem, K1 no problem. I want to step up to the Mojo but........
  
 I guess I'll have to risk it to find out, just as well Amazon have a 30 days returns policy


----------



## Blasyrkh

I received the Galaxy S7 and I'm now testing it with the mojo...
  
 i was testing this too:
 http://usb.brando.com/microusb-otg-3-port-hub-with-card-reader_p03277c39d15.html
  
 it's a similar one.
  
  
 it works very well reading files from a pendrive...
  
 I plan to buy a portable 3TB HD....with the 15A external battery supplying current to the Hub(mine has an optional external power connection) and the Mojo it is gonna be a very good transportable audio net


----------



## Dexter Morgan

vidal said:


> If you think my posts are off topic then report my posts. No offence intended but I think my post were relevant to the other posts in the topic. I wasn't aware of the sensitivity around such discussions being fairly new to the site. However, my own view is that moderating should be left to moderators.
> 
> My intention was to pair a Mojo with an iPhone but sounds like that might be bad idea now. I use the Apple Music service (a lot) as I'm always listening out for new music and at work I rely on my phone for the data. Never had an issue with the Fiio E17K or my current K1 so maybe it's worse with CDMA.
> 
> Are there any UK Mojo owners on here (or GSM other) who haven't found an issue with the Mojo?




Personally, I'm thrilled with my iPhone + Mojo pairing. I too rely on streaming (Tidal lossless) for the convenience of an endless music library and music discovery. I use Verizon in the States. Is there an issue with RF? Sure, but it's not a big deal for me. First, I've never found it bothersome enough to prevent me from discovering and enjoying new music. It is infrequent enough that I just don't find it very annoying, although others might. Second, and more importantly, I download my favorite tunes for offline listening and switch the phone to airplane mode when I want zero noise. 

For me, I don't see the need for a separate DAP considering I have a single device that can accomplish all things. I just switch the "mode" depending on how I want to use it. And I'm in the camp of those who believe that the transport medium is irrelevant. Of course, if I was expecting phone calls all the time, then I might need a separate DAP. But I wouldn't waste my money on an expensive one.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

dexter morgan said:


> Personally, I'm thrilled with my iPhone + Mojo pairing. I too rely on streaming (Tidal lossless) for the convenience of an endless music library and music discovery. I use Verizon in the States. Is there an issue with RF? Sure, but it's not a big deal for me. First, I've never found it bothersome enough to prevent me from discovering and enjoying new music. It is infrequent enough that I just don't find it very annoying, although others might. Second, and more importantly, I download my favorite tunes for offline listening and switch the phone to airplane mode when I want zero noise.
> 
> For me, I don't see the need for a separate DAP considering I have a single device that can accomplish all things. I just switch the "mode" depending on how I want to use it. And I'm in the camp of those who believe that the transport medium is irrelevant. Of course, if I was expecting phone calls all the time, then I might need a separate DAP. But I wouldn't waste my money on an expensive one.


 

 This makes a lot of sense and may be my next step in the journey...lossless through streaming.


----------



## Duy Le

hansotek said:


> I received my Fiio -> Mojo coax connector from Dyson Audio yesterday. Couldn't be happier with the purchase. Well made cable, and at first listen, I think the coax connection actually sounds even better than the USB output from my MBP.


 

 I received my cable yesterday but I've ordered Black Dragon today because the Right angle connector to Mojo is not really good. I think the straight connector cable is better.


----------



## rkt31

currently listening some chesky binaural music on mojo+ fiio x3 2nd gen and Beyer dt880 600ohm . I have no doubt that mojo should be compared with $50k DACs , it is that good. the imaging is so frighteningly real and accurate. great stuff can't believe it is possible with such a small device.


----------



## vapman

same, it's convinced me i'm not "dac-deaf" after all 
  
 My only compaint about the Mojo is there's no way to easily and quickly mute it. I have to hold down the volume down until it goes all the way down which can take a little while.


----------



## mackie1001

I'm pretty new to this hobby. Would it be overkill to pair a Mojo with some Fidelio X2s? I currently have a Fiio Q1 which sounds great to my ears but I can't ignore all the praise that the Mojo is getting. The want is strong.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I am looking into using the mojo to try streaming lossless music via a free month trial. 

Curiously I used the mojo w iPhone for this video:

http://tidal.com/us/video/lossless-explained

With mojo it is distorted. Tried several times including playing music and mojo is fine. 

Anyone give it a try?


----------



## bavinck

mackie1001 said:


> I'm pretty new to this hobby. Would it be overkill to pair a Mojo with some Fidelio X2s? I currently have a Fiio Q1 which sounds great to my ears but I can't ignore all the praise that the Mojo is getting. The want is strong.



Mojo will pair with your x2 real well. You will max out what the x2 can do, and have an awesome dac if you upgrade in the future.


----------



## freitz

peter hyatt said:


> I am looking into using the mojo to try streaming lossless music via a free month trial.
> 
> Curiously I used the mojo w iPhone for this video:
> 
> ...


 
 Tidal from iphone to mojo is distorted?


----------



## Carl6868

I tried the Tidal trial and played it through an iPod and iPad into the mojo and didn't get ant distortion.


----------



## Rob49

carl6868 said:


> I tried the Tidal trial and played it through an iPod and iPad into the mojo and didn't get ant distortion.


 
  
 Off topic....I live in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Carl6868

rob49 said:


> Off topic....I live in your neck of the woods.




Small world


----------



## Rob49

carl6868 said:


> Small world


 
  ​
 I haven't got a Mojo....would you like to pop round sometime, to give a demo....?   ( My smiley icon's don't post where they should ! )


----------



## Carl6868

rob49 said:


> ​
> I haven't got a Mojo....would you like to pop round sometime, to give a demo....?   ( My smiley icon's don't post where they should ! )




Where abouts are you mate ?


----------



## Rob49

carl6868 said:


> Where abouts are you mate ?


 
 ​
 I'm in Dudley.


----------



## Carl6868

rob49 said:


> ​
> I'm in Dudley.




I'm the other side Wolves in Wednesfield but I will give you a shout if I'm coming over your way and let you have a listen


----------



## rbalcom

peter hyatt said:


> I am looking into using the mojo to try streaming lossless music via a free month trial.
> 
> Curiously I used the mojo w iPhone for this video:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I assume that you are trying to watch the video using the Safari app on your iPhone. The only browser that will play HiFi quality music from Tidal is Google Chrome. I guess that could be the problem.
  
 I use Tidal HiFi alot, both on my iPhone using the Tidal app, on my Sony NW-ZX2 using the Tidal app and on Sonos speakers all over my house. I have used the iPhone connected to the Mojo to listen to Tidal and it works flawlessly.  Of course, WiFi or Cellular download speed can cause problems, but I assume you know that and would not have asked if that was the problem.
  
 Give the free trial a try (with the Tidal app) and I doubt you will go back. I even use the download feature to store music on my iPhone to play through my truck's audio system without having to stream on cellular.


----------



## Rob49

carl6868 said:


> I'm the other side Wolves in Wednesfield but I will give you a shout if I'm coming over your way and let you have a listen


 
  
 Cool ! Thanks.....I was just being a bit cheeky ! ( Seeing your location. )


----------



## Mython




----------



## Carl6868

mython said:


> :rolleyes:




Ok let's get back to talking about which cable sounds the best


----------



## Mython




----------



## Peter Hyatt

carl6868 said:


> I tried the Tidal trial and played it through an iPod and iPad into the mojo and didn't get ant distortion.


 

 No it is just that demo video! It would not play through!  
  
 The music is fine. 
  
 I did take the one month free Tidal trial on the iPhone.  $26.99 per month.  
  
 What color will be the "HD" lossless file?   Red?
  
 The macbook pro does not have Chrome, so it only offers low and medium def.  Will these show different colors?    Blue? 
  
 thanks....


----------



## Carl6868

peter hyatt said:


> No it is just that demo video! It would not play through!
> 
> The music is fine.
> 
> ...




Ah sorry didn't watch the video as was just on my iPad, yes mojo should be showing red for all playback from tidal unless the MacBook is doing some up converting ?

Edit: you realise chrome is just a browser you can download for your MacBook ?


----------



## x RELIC x

peter hyatt said:


> No it is just that demo video! It would not play through!
> 
> The music is fine.
> 
> ...




Lossless Tidal is a higher bit rate (kbps - Kilo Bits Per Second - a measure of data size) as opposed to lossy that is typically max 320 kbps. Lossless Tidal is CD quality, not high resolution (24bit depth) and both lossy and losslees formats are 16bit bit depth (not bit rate) and 44.1 kHz sample rate (not bit rate). 

So yes, high quality lossless (as opposed to lossy) Tidal straming is 16/44.1 lossless, the highest offered by Tidal, which is red for the sample rate indicator. High resolution audio is too large in data size to stream in the current format.


----------



## Deftone

speaking of chrome, i still cannot get anything browser based to play through mojo (tried multiple different browsers too) its been wrecking my poor head for days.
  
 obviously its overkill for youtube but if i want to watch it i have to disconnect it to listen to sound through the monitor.


----------



## xeroian

peter hyatt said:


> I did take the one month free Tidal trial on the iPhone.  $26.99 per month.




Money saving tip: Don't sign up to Tidal via the iPhone app. This incurs "Apple App Store Tax" of 30%. 

Manage your account via a web browser e.g. Safari, Chrome, Firefox and it will only cost 19.99 per month. 

And if, being in the UK, I could make Tidal think I was in the US or Europe I would only pay $19.99 or €19.99 rather than £19.99.


----------



## rbalcom

peter hyatt said:


> No it is just that demo video! It would not play through!
> 
> The music is fine.
> 
> ...




You can download a Tidal app for Mac here:

http://tidal.com/download


----------



## Pablosammy

This may be old info, but I really struggled to find a definitive answer to whether this works natively with a Samsung S6. In the end, I ordered it along with an OTG USB cable, and decided to just try it.

Well, the good news is that is DOES work natively, despite some posts to the contrary elsewhere on the web.

On the flip side, it really doesn't improve things a massive amount. This is probably testament to the S6's excellent stock DAC, and probably also an indictment of my ears. However, it does improve things, and I've only used the amp for a few hours so far so it will most likely improve further.

I'm listening with Etymotic ER-4Ps. The main noticeable benefit I've found is improved instrument separation - details sing out, and grab my interest in a way that the stock S6 completely fails to. The soundstage seems fairly similar, and the frequency response is almost identical to my ears. I've found that complex passages can still be overwhelming, but this is almost certainly down to the ER-4s rather than the amp.

I've got an ER-4S conversion cable winging its way to me soon, so it will be good to see how much difference it makes. I have a love-hate relationship with these earphones - some times, most times, they utterly blow me away, and I have a hard time imagining how anything could be more detailed and immersive. Other times, I find them harsh, tiring and easily out-of-their-depth with complex or bass-heavy music.

Can anyone who uses the Mojo with Shure SE535 or SE846 care to share your experiences? Or does anybody have any other IEM pairing recommendations? I'm a sucker for detail, but sometimes find myself craving a bit more 'body' for certain genres.


----------



## georgelai57

I just realized that the Chord Mojo is an income generator.
  
 I had been charging it near my computer, when I realized my Resonessence Concero HP can now be made redundant. Too many toys to think clearly. So the Resonessence Concero HP is now up for sale.


----------



## NaiveSound

Would a old Sansa clip sound better than a basic android phone when feeding mojo?


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> Would a old Sansa clip sound better than a basic android phone when feeding mojo?


 
 Sansa doesn't have a digital output so you can't use it with the mojo.


----------



## Carl6868

naivesound said:


> Would a old Sansa clip sound better than a basic android phone when feeding mojo?




And how would you get a digital signal from it ?


----------



## noobandroid

deftone said:


> speaking of chrome, i still cannot get anything browser based to play through mojo (tried multiple different browsers too) its been wrecking my poor head for days.
> 
> obviously its overkill for youtube but if i want to watch it i have to disconnect it to listen to sound through the monitor.



you need to change your default audio output to mojo if on pc

on android i think everything audio will be channeled to the otg audio

mac i have no idea


----------



## noobandroid

pablosammy said:


> This may be old info, but I really struggled to find a definitive answer to whether this works natively with a Samsung S6. In the end, I ordered it along with an OTG USB cable, and decided to just try it.
> 
> Well, the good news is that is DOES work natively, despite some posts to the contrary elsewhere on the web.
> 
> ...



i think on otg the phone doesn't process the music but only sending it to mojo for processing, so saying the dac of the phone doing a good job "might" not be true


----------



## sheldaze

deftone said:


> speaking of chrome, i still cannot get anything browser based to play through mojo (tried multiple different browsers too) its been wrecking my poor head for days.
> 
> obviously its overkill for youtube but if i want to watch it i have to disconnect it to listen to sound through the monitor.


 


noobandroid said:


> you need to change your default audio output to mojo if on pc
> 
> on android i think everything audio will be channeled to the otg audio
> 
> mac i have no idea


 
 Most people know how to select the Mojo for audio, on the Mac.
  
 But if it is the same Mac issue I have encountered, it is that the Audio MIDI Setup tool must be run to set the "format" back to something reasonable like 44.1kHz. Once set, the Mac will continue to keep that format each time the device is re-inserted to the USB. It is only an issue the first time.


----------



## x RELIC x

pablosammy said:


> Can anyone who uses the Mojo with Shure SE535 or SE846 care to share your experiences? Or does anybody have any other IEM pairing recommendations? I'm a sucker for detail, but sometimes find myself craving a bit more 'body' for certain genres.




This question comes up every couple of days and it's so open ended that it's hard to recommend anything specific for the Mojo. Plus everyone will likely just chime in with their own favourite IEMs, which may not be your favourite. The short story is that the Mojo will pair very well within the capability of the IEM used. It's a very high performing DAC (easily the best at its price point) so really the better the IEM the easier you will notice it's performance. 

My suggestion is to simply look around the IEM threads and ask about the quality of the IEMs with the signature you are looking for. That said I love the JH Angie pairing with the Mojo, it's very detailed, cohesive, clean and natural, plus I can dial the warmth up and down easily with the bass attenuators on the IEM cable. I also love the Noble K10, but it's slightly different than the Angie.


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> i think on otg the phone doesn't process the music but only sending it to mojo for processing, so saying the dac of the phone doing a good job "might" not be true




He's saying the output of the phone vs the output of the Mojo, not the output of the phone to the Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

What a decent bitperfect source for mojo sub 80$?

Cheap androids just don't sound good


----------



## vapman

naivesound said:


> What a decent bitperfect source for mojo sub 80$?
> 
> Cheap androids just don't sound good


 

 What's wrong with it? Have you tried V4A or any other alternate audio solutions like that?
  
 If you have and still don't like it or just don't want to do Android I don't know if you have any options sub-$80 that can output audio over USB.


----------



## Roscoeiii

naivesound said:


> What a decent bitperfect source for mojo sub 80$?
> 
> Cheap androids just don't sound good




Don't sound good in their digital output? Your question about using a Sansa Clip makes me think that you aren't clear on digital vs analog output. How a headphone output on an Android phone sounds has no relationship to how digital output sounds.


----------



## bavinck

roscoeiii said:


> Don't sound good in their digital output? Your question about using a Sansa Clip makes me think that you aren't clear on digital vs analog output. How a headphone output on an Android phone sounds has no relationship to how digital output sounds.



I wouldn't bother, you are not going to change what he thinks. You have been warned.....


----------



## Roscoeiii

bavinck said:


> I wouldn't bother, you are not going to change what he thinks. You have been warned.....




Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## GoDiSLoVe

I hesitated for so long to buy this little thingy.  I regret so much for delaying this decision.
 This is seriously one of the best things that happened to DAC world.  Kudos to Rob Watts.
 I have a fat ass Audiolab M-Dac behind me and i still prefer my mojo.  
 My very first impression is that music sounds fuller, details come out more separated and more powerful.
 Loving every bit of it. 
 Last but definitely not least, I was a bit hesitant about the looks before seeing it, but this baby is super sexy


----------



## vapman

I love when cheap gear like the Monk or KZ ATE sounds stunning with the Mojo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 you don't have to have expensive headphones to have fun listening. just an expensive dac/amp


----------



## NaiveSound

Well I didn't know if Sansa offered digital out, the cheap androids just loose clarity and simply don't as good as higher end androids or dx80, that's all


----------



## vapman

naivesound said:


> the cheap androids just loose clarity and simply don't as good as higher end androids or dx80, that's all


 
  
 Maybe higher end androids will have a nicer amp or DAC but that doesn't affect USB output. What makes you think certain Android will sound different from others?


----------



## NaiveSound

vapman said:


> Maybe higher end androids will have a nicer amp or DAC but that doesn't affect USB output. What makes you think certain Android will sound different from others?




Well I've tested tens of different devices with mojo, note 5 and v10 sound the best in the Android line up. All. With onkyo bitperfect, same OTG cable, while the others didn't sound bad, they sounded less clear and highs were lacking specifically. 
I'm using the dx80 (which sounds inferior to note 5 and v10 (connected to mojo) ) but use it as it's better than the other androids I've used. 

Just looming for a sub 100 or 80$ transport to use to with mojo exclusively and get rid of the dx80.


----------



## vapman

Like I said I really don't think there are any options that cheap on the market or else I would have one instead of a cheap Android.
  
 On another note, my Mojo has been plugged into a wall USB charger all day long. For a lot of today I was using the Mojo and was surprised when it shut off suddenly on me. I saw the charge light was on, and tried turning it back on twice, but it'd shut off in about 10 seconds.
  
 Is this how it is supposed to behave? I thought leaving it on the charger would prevent it from running out of power...


----------



## Roscoeiii

I wouldn't think that anything under $100 will be better than a V10.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Well I've tested tens of different devices with mojo, note 5 and v10 sound the best in the Android line up. All. With onkyo bitperfect, same OTG cable, while the others didn't sound bad, they sounded less clear and highs were lacking specifically.
> I'm using the dx80 (which sounds inferior to note 5 and v10 (connected to mojo) ) but use it as it's better than the other androids I've used.
> 
> Just looming for a sub 100 or 80$ transport to use to with mojo exclusively and get rid of the dx80.




Do you think you are hearing anything like what Rob posted here in reply to you? Honestly, it's a difficult thing for others to reply as you seem to be in the minority in this regard, or perhaps the expectation bias is strong in your listening tests.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11340#post_12341302

If you can find a sub $100 bit perfect transport with a decent interface and great storage with a variety of outputs please let us know. I think they are currently in the land of Unicorns.


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> Like I said I really don't think there are any options that cheap on the market or else I would have one instead of a cheap Android.
> 
> On another note, my Mojo has been plugged into a wall USB charger all day long. For a lot of today I was using the Mojo and was surprised when it shut off suddenly on me. I saw the charge light was on, and tried turning it back on twice, but it'd shut off in about 10 seconds.
> 
> Is this how it is supposed to behave? I thought leaving it on the charger would prevent it from running out of power...




How hot was the Mojo?

What was the battery indicator light colour (not plugged in)?

What is the amp spec on the charger?


----------



## vapman

x relic x said:


> How hot was the Mojo?
> 
> What was the battery indicator light colour (not plugged in)?
> 
> What is the amp spec on the charger?


 

 2A smartphone charger. I didn't think about the warmness part - it wasn't warm in the slightest when I touched it immediately after it powered off so maybe the power USB connection had come loose.
  
 It's worth mentioning the USB side was facing away from me, so when I spun it around I saw it be white, but when I turned it on it would alternate between red and white.
  
 I made sure the connection was secure, gave it a minute to charge a bit and turned it back on, and it hasn't shut off on me yet, so maybe it was just a fluke after all.


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> 2A smartphone charger. I didn't think about the warmness part - it wasn't warm in the slightest when I touched it immediately after it powered off so maybe the power USB connection had come loose.
> 
> It's worth mentioning the USB side was facing away from me, so when I spun it around I saw it be white, but when I turned it on it would alternate between red and white.
> 
> I made sure the connection was secure, gave it a minute to charge a bit and turned it back on, and it hasn't shut off on me yet, so maybe it was just a fluke after all.




Interesting. Haven't read about a red and white before. IIRC the low battery indicator is just red blinking on/off, but I only saw that once, long ago.


----------



## vapman

x relic x said:


> Interesting. Haven't read about a red and white before. IIRC the low battery indicator is just red blinking on/off, but I only saw that once, long ago.


 

 I'm wondering if the plug was partway out and it wasn't able to pull as much current it needed, or some other bizarre edge case like that. I may just switch out the cable I'm using to something with really stiff clips... dang microUSB can be a pain sometimes!


----------



## noobandroid

i had a couple of my usb cabkes tested with mojo, and only 2 out of 6 were able to connect to the pc, guess some are dedicated charging cable without data connections


----------



## NaiveSound

Maybe what I want is not existent... Unfortunately, I may just get rid of dx80 and just enjoy Note5 to mojo, it is what it is... Thank you guys


----------



## vapman

naivesound said:


> Maybe what I want is not existent... Unfortunately, I may just get rid of dx80 and just enjoy Note5 to mojo, it is what it is... Thank you guys


 

 Root and install V4A.


----------



## noobandroid

vapman said:


> Root and install V4A.


 

 V4A will help on the headphone out but i dont think on the OTG side will do anything


----------



## realaudionut

I have a huge collection of high resolution wav, flac and dsf files which I only listen to because regular red book and regular uncompressed files sounds not refined to my taste.  My experience is opposite where DX80 with 3.5mm coax connection to Mojo sounds better than Samsung Note 5 with USB Audio Player Pro or Onkyo Audio player software with special silver micro usb cable purchased from Moon Audio.  I presume that this is because DX80 only concentrate on playing high resolution audio files while Note 5 has other functions that detract from dedicated audio playback.  DX80 sound noticeably more dynamic with another level of veil removed that makes it for livelier reproduction.  I like to think that I have a high end set up capable of resolving high end audio with my car audio set up consisting of Dynaudio Esotar2 component speakers with McIntosh MCC404 amps with JL Audio subs driven by JL Audio sub amps in my new Range Rover tuned with Audio Contol 1/3 ocatave eq.
  
 The only problem I am having with DX80 connection to Mojo via coax is that Mojo won't play dsf files eventhough DX80 by itself with its headphone output will play dsf files so my only conclusion is that Mojo doesn't support dsf file playback through coax connection.  Looking at Mojo specs while coax connection boasts up to 768K and 32bit data stream, there is no mention of coax supporting dsf file while micro sd connection clearly seem to indicated support for dsf file feedback.  Due to my affinity with DX80 connection to Mojo via coax, I wish there is a fix for dsf file playback with coax connection.  Is there a firmware update available for Mojo that address this issue?  If so where can I obtain it and how do I update the firmware on the Mojo?  Or am I SOL with dsf file playback through coax connection?
  
 Appreciate any comments.


----------



## vapman

noobandroid said:


> V4A will help on the headphone out but i dont think on the OTG side will do anything


 

 I never use the headphone out - I only use it for USB/OTG.


----------



## RedJohn456

Here is my review of the Mojo, better late than never  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/15474
  
 A big big thank you to Chord for setting up the Canadian tour. To say that the Mojo left a strong impression on me would be a gross understatement!


----------



## canali

redjohn456 said:


> Here is my review of the Mojo, better late than never
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/15474
> 
> A big big thank you to Chord for setting up the Canadian tour.


 
  
 would love to be apart of this cdn tour...anyway to also get involved, being in vancouver bc?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> Maybe what I want is not existent... Unfortunately, I may just get rid of dx80 and just enjoy Note5 to mojo, it is what it is... Thank you guys


 
  
 try a blind test with your devices, it could just be in your head. then youl actually know.


----------



## noobandroid

i went through the DSD on foobar2000 guide and found them not entirely accurate, the new suggestion should be:
  
 1.output method: foo_dsd_asio
 2. asio driver: ASIO Chord, playback method DoP marker
 3. FS: both DSD256, transition 0ms
 4. SACD : DSD
  
 now instead of a red LED, im getting white, DSD translation success


----------



## x RELIC x

realaudionut said:


> I have a huge collection of high resolution wav, flac and dsf files which I only listen to because regular red book and regular uncompressed files sounds not refined to my taste.  My experience is opposite where DX80 with 3.5mm coax connection to Mojo sounds better than Samsung Note 5 with USB Audio Player Pro or Onkyo Audio player software with special silver micro usb cable purchased from Moon Audio.  I presume that this is because DX80 only concentrate on playing high resolution audio files while Note 5 has other functions that detract from dedicated audio playback.  DX80 sound noticeably more dynamic with another level of veil removed that makes it for livelier reproduction.  I like to think that I have a high end set up capable of resolving high end audio with my car audio set up consisting of Dynaudio Esotar2 component speakers with McIntosh MCC404 amps with JL Audio subs driven by JL Audio sub amps in my new Range Rover tuned with Audio Contol 1/3 ocatave eq.
> 
> The only problem I am having with DX80 connection to Mojo via coax is that Mojo won't play dsf files eventhough DX80 by itself with its headphone output will play dsf files so my only conclusion is that Mojo doesn't support dsf file playback through coax connection.  Looking at Mojo specs while coax connection boasts up to 768K and 32bit data stream, there is no mention of coax supporting dsf file while micro sd connection clearly seem to indicated support for dsf file feedback.  Due to my affinity with DX80 connection to Mojo via coax, I wish there is a fix for dsf file playback with coax connection.  Is there a firmware update available for Mojo that address this issue?  If so where can I obtain it and how do I update the firmware on the Mojo?  Or am I SOL with dsf file playback through coax connection?
> 
> Appreciate any comments.




The Mojo supports DSD64 and DSD128 in DoP format over coaxial.

Full Mojo coaxial spec from page 4 in the Mojo manual:

http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf

*- Coaxial S/PDIF 3.5mm two pole mono input - Capable of playing 44.1kHz to 384kHz PCM (768kHz special operation) and DSD64, DSD128 in DoP format.*


There is no way to update the FW without sending it to Chord. I just tried DSD64 .dsf format from the FiiO X5ii over coaxial (DoP) and the Mojo plays just fine and the pretty white light illuminates. See pic below.




I'd check the iBasso settings for coaxial DSD output or ask iBasso if they support DSD in DoP format.



Edit: If iBasso won't support DSD in DoP format I suggest converting the files to 24/96 PCM. I bet you'd be very hard pressed to hear the difference and you'll have a much easier time playing back across devices.


----------



## masterpfa

If using an Android Phone and you have a Tidal account you can have music played back without Android upsampling by using UAPP, not sure about Onkyo et al.

 Manage your account online, create you playlists but play back through UAPP for the best experience of Tidal on an Android phone IMO.
 I am not sure how iOS and the iPhone handle Tidal's 16Bit 44.1Mhz files
  


pablosammy said:


> Can anyone who uses the Mojo with Shure SE535 or SE846 care to share your experiences? Or does anybody have any other IEM pairing recommendations? I'm a sucker for detail, but sometimes find myself craving a bit more 'body' for certain genres.


 
  
 All tastes vary. I started of with the Shure SE535 but my own preferences had me seeking better. I have, in the short time of owning my Mojo, November 2015, purchased a few IEM's to try to fulfil my needs for "That" sound. 

 To try to eek more from my SE535 I ended up getting custom full body tips from Snugs, as I had tried all different tips, these have improved for me the overall sound tenfold. I have only tried the 835 for a short time and although seemed to offer more in that short trial, were not enough to convince me to buy, especially as my regular goto IEM's are now my Finder X1 which, through a kickstarter campaign, cost $79 (about £55) but included 3 months Tidal HiFi so including p&p of £14 have cost me the grand total of £10.97.

 I also have RHA T20's and ACS Encore Studio CIEM which are my favourite, but not used as much as my Finder X1

 Point I'm trying to make is we all will offer different suggestions but my SE535's did shine with the Mojo but curiosity got the better of me and I'm happy with my CIEM and my Finder X1's

 YMMV


----------



## noobandroid

x relic x said:


> The Mojo supports DSD64 and DSD128 in DoP format over coaxial.
> 
> Full Mojo coaxial spec:
> 
> ...


 

 DX90 does DoP


----------



## rbalcom

noobandroid said:


> DX90 does DoP


 
  
 DX80 does Native DSD which is not supported by the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> DX90 does DoP




realaudionut is asking about the DX80, not 90. Mojo supports DSD over coaxial in DoP.


----------



## georgelai57

Having owned the Mojo since its launch, today I used it for the first time off my iMac using Audirvana+ for DSD files. I left the settings the same as for my normal DAC amp, the Concero HP. 
The Mojo battery was fully charged and left connected to a 2A wall wart. After one album and a bit, the Mojo switched off by itself. I powered it back on and it lasted a few songs before it went off again. 
Something is wrong somewhere. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Townyj

georgelai57 said:


> Having owned the Mojo since its launch, today I used it for the first time off my iMac using Audirvana+ for DSD files. I left the settings the same as for my normal DAC amp, the Concero HP.
> The Mojo battery was fully charged and left connected to a 2A wall wart. After one album and a bit, the Mojo switched off by itself. I powered it back on and it lasted a few songs before it went off again.
> Something is wrong somewhere.
> Any ideas?




Your selling your HP? I prefer my HP for computer use over my Mojo, both have awesome traits and compliment each other rather nicely. Your problem seems a tad wierd, msg Rob directly on here. He responds to questions fairly quickly.


----------



## georgelai57

townyj said:


> Your selling your HP? I prefer my HP for computer use over my Mojo, both have awesome traits and compliment each other rather nicely. Your problem seems a tad wierd, msg Rob directly on here. He responds to questions fairly quickly.



Hi,

Hopefully Rob will see the post. 

My reason for using the Mojo was because I have plans to use its line out for a Stax amp. Anyway I may not sell the HP because when I switched back to it, you are right, it seems to sound better off a computer. Kindly do not bash me, Mojo lovers because I am not selling my Mojo. Most of the time it is used as a portable.


----------



## Rob Watts

georgelai57 said:


> Having owned the Mojo since its launch, today I used it for the first time off my iMac using Audirvana+ for DSD files. I left the settings the same as for my normal DAC amp, the Concero HP.
> The Mojo battery was fully charged and left connected to a 2A wall wart. After one album and a bit, the Mojo switched off by itself. I powered it back on and it lasted a few songs before it went off again.
> Something is wrong somewhere.
> Any ideas?


 
  
 Odd. Check the battery light with the unit not charging. What colour is it? If it is not blue, then charge it with it off until the white battery light goes off. Then turn it on, check it is blue on battery. Then connect the charger with Mojo on, the battery light should go white. Now the charger is in trickle charge mode, and can stay in this mode forever. If the battery light does not go white, check the charger, and the cable.
  
 Rob


----------



## Townyj

georgelai57 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hopefully Rob will see the post.
> 
> My reason for using the Mojo was because I have plans to use its line out for a Stax amp. Anyway I may not sell the HP because when I switched back to it, you are right, it seems to sound better off a computer. Kindly do not bash me, Mojo lovers because I am not selling my Mojo. Most of the time it is used as a portable.




We must have similar taste  ive always thought about parting with my Concero series. But each time i listen it stops me dead in my tracks. Hopefully you can sort out your issue, the mojo is pretty darn epic. Funny thing is i have been wondering what it would sound like with the Koss ESP950.


----------



## Mojo ideas

georgelai57 said:


> Having owned the Mojo since its launch, today I used it for the first time off my iMac using Audirvana+ for DSD files. I left the settings the same as for my normal DAC amp, the Concero HP.
> The Mojo battery was fully charged and left connected to a 2A wall wart. After one album and a bit, the Mojo switched off by itself. I powered it back on and it lasted a few songs before it went off again.
> Something is wrong somewhere.
> Any ideas?


 If you playing higher resolution files and charging at the same time especially if the mojo is not placed on a hard surface being able to shed its heat through radiating it away or convecting it away. If the ambient temperature is high your Mojo will sense it's getting too warm and it will shut down until it's temperature has declined.


----------



## georgelai57

rob watts said:


> Odd. Check the battery light with the unit not charging. What colour is it? If it is not blue, then charge it with it off until the white battery light goes off. Then turn it on, check it is blue on battery. Then connect the charger with Mojo on, the battery light should go white. Now the charger is in trickle charge mode, and can stay in this mode forever. If the battery light does not go white, check the charger, and the cable.
> 
> Rob



Hello Rob,

I am charging it off the 2A wall wart now. The light is white and when it goes off, I shall test it using your reply as a guide and update this post accordingly. 

Thanks again.


----------



## georgelai57

mojo ideas said:


> If you playing higher resolution files and charging at the same time especially if the mojo is not placed on a hard surface being able to shed its heat through radiating it away or convecting it away. If the ambient temperature is high your Mojo will sense it's getting too warm and it will shut down until it's temperature has declined.



Hi,

It was resting on a hard table. Granted I live in the Tropics and the Aircon is not on (it was mid afternoon then) but today is not a blazing hot day. 

Anyway I have seen Rob's comment and I'm charging it now 

Thanks.


----------



## georgelai57

townyj said:


> We must have similar taste  ive always thought about parting with my Concero series. But each time i listen it stops me dead in my tracks. Hopefully you can sort out your issue, the mojo is pretty darn epic. Funny thing is i have been wondering what it would sound like with the Koss ESP950.



It is indeed coincidental.


----------



## vapman

x relic x said:


> Interesting. Haven't read about a red and white before. IIRC the low battery indicator is just red blinking on/off, but I only saw that once, long ago.


 

 To follow up on this...
  
 Turned my mojo off an hour or two ago and left it on the charger where it'd been.
  
 Noticed it was doing the slow pulse light so i unplugged and replugged it. back to solid white charge light.
  
 anthing to be worried about?


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> To follow up on this...
> 
> Turned my mojo off an hour or two ago and left it on the charger where it'd been.
> 
> ...




Slow pulse white light? maybe it wasn't getting a proper connection at the USB port? I'm not sure.


----------



## sabloke

Silly question perhaps, but bear with me... Now that I've got cases for both Mojo and DP-X1, I'm toying with the idea to use magnets to stack them. I'm thinking some 1mm thick plates or discs under the cases, strong enough to hold both together. Would magnet affect the Mojo? Not concerned about DP-X1 as it does not have a GPS sensor and will never be used for anything other than transport anyway. I've found these 40mm X 20mm X1mm plates on ebay...
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251774522664?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=550699893813&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## x RELIC x

sabloke said:


> Silly question perhaps, but bear with me... Now that I've got cases for both Mojo and DP-X1, I'm toying with the idea to use magnets to stack them. I'm thinking some 1mm thick plates or discs under the cases, strong enough to hold both together. Would magnet affect the Mojo? Not concerned about DP-X1 as it does not have a GPS sensor and will never be used for anything other than transport anyway. I've found these 40mm X 20mm X1mm plates on ebay...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251774522664?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=550699893813&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT




The storage will be solid state and the battery is a chemical reaction so I don't see the harm.


----------



## x RELIC x

I've said my piece about the Mojo plenty of times but tonight I was listening to the track _Little Room_ from Norah Jones _Not Too Late_ album and it was another :blink: moment.

The part where she's whistling I usually can hear her take a breath between whistles without much effort, but this time I could hear the air through her lips as she was whistling. I know, I know, big deal right? 

I'm talking about the small amount of audible air sound that leaves our lips as we whistle that isn't usually played back through our systems. As an exaggeration, it sounds like when someone can't whistle well and it's half air that's heard and half whistle note vs someone who can whistle really well and you can hardly hear the air movement over the whistle note, if that helps imagine the sound. It added so much more realism to hear the air sound as well as the whistle note at the same time in the recording. It's like 2% air sound and 98% note, but it made 100% difference to feeling like she was right in front of me singing (whistling). Never heard that before on this track.

It's these small, subtle things that I've come to REALLY appreciate with the Mojo on top of the great musicality. Neat stuff. 

Listening to the ETHER C from the Mojo.


----------



## Rob49

I haven't got a Mojo, but I will transfer that album to my ZX2 ( & newly acquired Oppo PM-3's. ) & see if I can hear it ?


----------



## georgelai57

Hello, @xRELICx, I bet the next time you will actually FEEL air from Ms. Jones into your ears! Now that would really make you jump up in the air. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## x RELIC x

To be fair I just listened to the same track with the X5ii/ALO Rx stack to the JH Angie and it's there, it just didn't jump out at me like it did on the Mojo. When I say jump out I mean that it just happened and I went "oh, that's nice". With the stack it was like "can I hear it?".


----------



## georgelai57

rob watts said:


> Odd. Check the battery light with the unit not charging. What colour is it? If it is not blue, then charge it with it off until the white battery light goes off. Then turn it on, check it is blue on battery. Then connect the charger with Mojo on, the battery light should go white. Now the charger is in trickle charge mode, and can stay in this mode forever. If the battery light does not go white, check the charger, and the cable.
> 
> Rob


 
 Hi Rob, and John,
  
 I followed your exact instructions and the lights behave properly and I am now into my 6th consecutive album. When I now power off the Mojo completely, the battery white light, which was white throughout the listening session, now goes off, so it was definitely in trickle charge mode. I guess my Mojo wasn't fully charged when I had that problem earlier, or maybe it was a yellow light and these old eyes of mine cannot be trusted. I apologize for any confusion caused.
  
 I now have 3 questions, if I may:
 1. If I leave the Mojo plugged in to the wall wart all the time, that should be fine, correct?
 2. I presume that any time I want to resume listening in its present setup (meaning listening via the computer and with the charging cable still connected to the wall wart), the Mojo should be "ready to go" and that there is no need for me to ascertain the battery level? 
 3. If I then use the Mojo as a portable, and later on connect it back to the computer for listening (with the charging cable then connected to the wall wart again), what would be the minimum color of the battery light? Green?
  
 Thanks once again.
  
 George


----------



## tgx78

Is the fiio X5 (1st Gen.) good DAP as a transport for Mojo?


----------



## tkteo

I use X5 first gen as my transport for the Mojo. Well good enough.


----------



## Mojo ideas

georgelai57 said:


> Hi Rob, and John,
> 
> I followed your exact instructions and the lights behave properly and I am now into my 6th consecutive album. When I now power off the Mojo completely, the battery white light, which was white throughout the listening session, now goes off, so it was definitely in trickle charge mode. I guess my Mojo wasn't fully charged when I had that problem earlier, or maybe it was a yellow light and these old eyes of mine cannot be trusted. I apologize for any confusion caused.
> 
> ...


 1) yes it should be fine 
 2) overall there is a slight net drain on the battery so starting at blue or green on the battery indicator is a good idea but not mandatory 
 3) difficult to answer as it depends how long you've been listening whilst mobile but see answer above. Happy listening George!


----------



## noobandroid

tgx78 said:


> Is the fiio X5 (1st Gen.) good DAP as a transport for Mojo?



anything that does digital out will be good


----------



## kkcc

tgx78 said:


> Is the fiio X5 (1st Gen.) good DAP as a transport for Mojo?


 
  
 My experience with transport for Hugo is that "good" or "bad" largely depends on the form factors and usability of the DAP and the interconnect cable much more than any sound quality consideration.  In fact I had never felt ANY device is a BAD transport for Hugo.
  
 I tried coxial from DX50, DX90, HM901, Optical from AK100mk2, AK240, USB from a lot of phones/tablet/notebook/PCs and the SQ difference, if any, will never be significant enough to offset the size of the whole stack and the usability of the transport's UI/battery longevity etc.  Given Mojo's smaller size, I believe this would even be more important.
  
 Just my 2c... I know plenty of others who strongly feel there is SQ difference between transport that trumps everything and I respect that view.


----------



## Staxton

georgelai57 said:


> I just realized that the Chord Mojo is an income generator.
> 
> I had been charging it near my computer, when I realized my Resonessence Concero HP can now be made redundant. Too many toys to think clearly. So the Resonessence Concero HP is now up for sale.
> 
> ...


 
 I am also considering replacing my desktop DAC (which, by the way, cost far more than than the Mojo) with a second Mojo, so I might have something to sell too! One question that I think remains unanswered is, Is it alright to leave the Mojo on 24/7 plugged in with a 2A wall wart? Will that adversely affect the battery or anything else in the Mojo? Would keeping the Mojo on all the time avoid the issues with the battery charging circuitry?


----------



## Rob Watts

georgelai57 said:


> Hi Rob, and John,
> 
> I followed your exact instructions and the lights behave properly and I am now into my 6th consecutive album. When I now power off the Mojo completely, the battery white light, which was white throughout the listening session, now goes off, so it was definitely in trickle charge mode. I guess my Mojo wasn't fully charged when I had that problem earlier, or maybe it was a yellow light and these old eyes of mine cannot be trusted. I apologize for any confusion caused.
> 
> ...


 
 John answered 1 and 2 fine, but I thought I would clarify exactly what happens when you charge and listen at the same time.
  
 I use a dedicated charging chip for the Li battery, and this has a number of safety features, and works with a number of settings to ensure safety.
  
 Now one of the safety circuits is a safety timer, and this is when the charger is in full charge mode. This timer is set to about 8 hours, and normally full charge mode takes 4 hours, when the unit is off. But when the unit is on and playing, there is a risk that the safety timer will be set, as it can take 12 hours to fully charge (from flashing red) and when playing music (for those 12 hours) at the same time. If the safety timer is set, then the battery LED will slowly flash white, and no further charging will take place. To reset the timer, just disconnect the charge USB, wait 10 seconds, and reconnect, and it will recommence charging. So if you are charging and playing, then when you have finished listening, turn Mojo off, and it will be OK. When Mojo is blue, and you connect the charger, then it is trickle charge mode, and the safety charger is not operating. So if Mojo is green, the safety timer won't trip out, as it will play and leave full charge mode within 8 hours, so you will be OK. It should be OK at yellow too. I guess the easiest way of dealing with it is to turn Mojo off after listening, then you will be fine, unless you listen for longer than 8 hours starting from fully flat.
  
 Note that you can get the flashing battery LED if the USB charger voltage is low, from a charger that can't supply the current, or a USB cable that has high resistance. But you will see this pretty early on.
  
 I hope this clarifies.
  
 Rob


----------



## wym2

Originally Posted by *Peter Hyatt* 




 No it is just that demo video! It would not play through!  

 The music is fine. 

 I did take the one month free Tidal trial on the iPhone.  $26.99 per month.  

 What color will be the "HD" lossless file?   Red?

 The macbook pro does not have Chrome, so it only offers low and medium def.  Will these show different colors?    Blue? 

 thanks..
  
  
 Quote:


rbalcom said:


> You can download a Tidal app for Mac here:
> 
> http://tidal.com/download


 
  
 You can DLoad Chrome for MBP here:
  
 https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95346?hl=en


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> Well I've tested tens of different devices with mojo, note 5 and v10 sound the best in the Android line up. All. With onkyo bitperfect, same OTG cable, while the others didn't sound bad, they sounded less clear and highs were lacking specifically.
> I'm using the dx80 (which sounds inferior to note 5 and v10 (connected to mojo) ) but use it as it's better than the other androids I've used.
> 
> Just looming for a sub 100 or 80$ transport to use to with mojo exclusively and get rid of the dx80.




Why didn't you get the DX90, it pairs superbly with Mojo? You asked months ago and I recommended it.


----------



## Rob Watts

staxton said:


> I am also considering replacing my desktop DAC (which, by the way, cost far more than than the Mojo) with a second Mojo, so I might have something to sell too! One question that I think remains unanswered is, Is it alright to leave the Mojo on 24/7 plugged in with a 2A wall wart? Will that adversely affect the battery or anything else in the Mojo? Would keeping the Mojo on all the time avoid the issues with the battery charging circuitry?


 
 It was designed to run this way. If you want to maximize battery life, then turn Mojo off when not using it, with the charger connected permanently and it will be fine as the charger will disconnect automatically, and re-charge automatically when the battery voltage drops.
  
 Rob


----------



## noobandroid

wym2 said:


> You can DLoad Chrome for MBP here:
> 
> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95346?hl=en


 

 the color only shows sample rate, red is 44.1khz


----------



## georgelai57

Thank you, Rob Watt, for the very detailed explanation. I will turn Mojo off after using it whilst charging/playing. It's good housekeeping after all. Cheers.


----------



## echoz

rob watts said:


> It was designed to run this way. If you want to maximize battery life, then turn Mojo off when not using it, with the charger connected permanently and it will be fine as the charger will disconnect automatically, and re-charge automatically when the battery voltage drops.
> 
> Rob


 

 Thanks for the answer Rob. My next question is on what is the optimal setup when hooking up to power amp with speakers. Would it be best to output to 3v at mojo and control the volume on the amp or minimise the voltage output at mojo while increase volume on the amp? Assuming the output from the Mac is bit perfect. Thanks


----------



## Mython

echoz said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > It was designed to run this way. If you want to maximize battery life, then turn Mojo off when not using it, with the charger connected permanently and it will be fine as the charger will disconnect automatically, and re-charge automatically when the battery voltage drops.
> ...


 
  
  
 You should set Mojo to output your chosen 2v or 3v level, and then handle everything else on your amplifier.
  
 Here are some related posts:
  
  
  
*Setting Mojo to Line-Level (e.g. for use with a Preamplifier or Active Loudspeakers, etc.)*
  
   To set the output level to _*3*V_ ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons
 together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. *This mode is not*
*remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored for safety reasons.*
  
 To set the output level to _*1.9*V RMS_, first follow the above guidance, to attain 3V, and then continue further, with the following:


  


rob watts said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > .... could someone from Chord tell us what colour of the volume buttons represents 2V rms. That's the line-out value I need. Others have concurred with me that they would like to know this.
> ...


----------



## echoz

Thank Mython!! Loving my mojo day by day!


----------



## bocosb

After more then a month of reading about Mojo i'm ready to place the order at the local dealer.. my question is: as i intend to use it a lot as a desktop dac, i'm thinking of ordering an Audioquest Jitterbug too, my pc has some age and probably not the "cleanest" usb ports regarding RF noise - any opinions about this? Or should i maybe order just the Mojo and later the jitterbug if needed.. (my poor wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
 Also as someone was saying some posts ago, i wonder if the Mojo will replace my desktop amp too (Bottlehead Crack) for powering my HD650.


----------



## echoz

Why not use


bocosb said:


> After more then a month of reading about Mojo i'm ready to place the order at the local dealer.. my question is: as i intend to use it a lot as a desktop dac, i'm thinking of ordering an Audioquest Jitterbug too, my pc has some age and probably not the "cleanest" usb ports regarding RF noise - any opinions about this? Or should i maybe order just the Mojo and later the jitterbug if needed.. (my poor wallet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Why not use optical instead? If USB directly it will sound very harsh.


----------



## Mython

echoz said:


> Why not use optical instead? If USB directly it will sound very harsh.


 
  
  
 LOL - IMO, that is a substantial _overstatement._   Not saying you're _wrong_, just that, IMO, the potential difference would be relatively subtle.
  
 Having said that, as you know, Rob does have a preference for optical, in real-world scenarios when the USB connection is sometimes not as clean as it ideally could be.
  
*x RELIC x* collated a few of Rob's related posts, here:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12780#post_12406796
  
  
 The following is also of interest:
  


rob watts said:


> angular mo said:
> 
> 
> > Two questions related to Rob Watts' comments on optical output as a source to the Mojo;
> ...


----------



## Mython

Does _*anyone*_ in this thread own a 3D printer..?


----------



## wym2

noobandroid said:


> the color only shows sample rate, red is 44.1khz


 
  
 Can you tell me what you are trying to do/hear with your MBP?


----------



## rkt31

mojo with USB will be very harsh us not correct. differences between all inputs are very less . in fact I retested it today itself. I fed from Windows lenovo laptop using a cheap USB cable and the difference was not much. though jitterbug will help for its price to some extent.


----------



## Staxton

rob watts said:


> It was designed to run this way. If you want to maximize battery life, then turn Mojo off when not using it, with the charger connected permanently and it will be fine as the charger will disconnect automatically, and re-charge automatically when the battery voltage drops.
> 
> Rob


 
 Thanks, Rob!


----------



## Staxton

I just got one last week.


mython said:


> Does _*anyone*_ in this thread own a 3D printer..?


 
 I just got one last week.


----------



## Mython

staxton said:


> I just got one last week.
> 
> 
> mython said:
> ...


 
  
  
 I hope someone will experiment with some stacking implements, to do a really nice, secure job of holding Mojo alongside a DAP/smartphone.
  
 But you've already gone further than that, with your impressive all-in-one effort, so I can't see you personally being motivated to design & print a basic stacking implement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Here is an example of _approximately_ the kind of thing I'm on about, although Mojo is obviously much smaller:


----------



## salla45

rob watts said:


> Glare is normally used for extreme form of hardness or grain in the treble. So I guess one could say going from bad to good glare, grainy, hard, bright, smooth, dark.
> 
> Distinguishing it from detail is tricky as a brighter sound is easy to confuse it with more detail resolution. Indeed, truly more transparency, does sound brighter. So you have to be very careful, and I have been caught out in the past. One way of recognising it is with timbre - it the extra brightness is noise floor modulation for example, then all instruments will sound brighter - even those that are supposed to sound rich and dark. But if the brightness is better detail resolution, then smooth instruments will just sound clearer, not brighter. Also, if instrument separation and focus is worse, then it is not more transparency.
> 
> ...


 
 "you can't do it on a quick AB test." 
  
 Spot on!!


----------



## vapman

I was using an old phone cable to charge the Mojo while I was using a Monoprice cable with a ferrite core for data. I've since switched both out for ferrite core cables and hopefully that will be that as far as this stupid USB charger goes


----------



## bettyn

Can someone recommend a coax or optical cable to connect my FiiO X5  and FiiO X5 II to my new Chord Mojo? The only ones I've found are the very expensive ones from Moon Audio. I can't tell what's being used in the You Tube videos, either. This amp sounds great with my iPhone and iPod Touch, but I have the two FiiOs and would like to use them as I have a LOT of music. Am new to this hobby so please don't get too technical with me. I'm into the music and definitely not a gearhead. Thanks.


----------



## vapman

@bettyn see page 737 and after, much discussion of cheap optical cables.
  
 The only way I can run an optical signal to the Mojo currently, as opposed to USB, is to use one of my E-MU USB DACs to only give an optical out signal. This won't affect the sound as it's remaining in digital form throughout, though, right?


----------



## bettyn

vapman said:


> @bettyn see page 737 and after, much discussion of cheap optical cables.
> 
> The only way I can run an optical signal to the Mojo currently, as opposed to USB, is to use one of my E-MU USB DACs to only give an optical out signal. This won't affect the sound as it's remaining in digital form throughout, though, right?


 
 Thanks. I'll take a look. Was sure there would be some discussion on here about these cables, but trying to find where it was in almost 900 pages made it a daunting task


----------



## betula

bettyn said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look. Was sure there would be some discussion on here about these cables, but trying to find where it was in almost 900 pages made it a daunting task


 

 A wonderful innovation being with us for a while, but only a handful of great warriors use in daily life.
 I encourage you to be one of them.


----------



## bavinck

betula said:


> A wonderful innovation being with us for a while, but only a handful of great warriors use in daily life.
> 
> I encourage you to be one of them.



Lol, I pictured this response in my head but was too lazy to do it. Bravo sir! You are a contributer!!


----------



## Mython

bettyn said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look. Was sure there would be some discussion on here about these cables, but trying to find where it was in almost 900 pages made it a daunting task


 
  
  
 Pardon me, but I can't help feeling quite insulted (I know you didn't mean it like that, but...)


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I had gotten the Tidal through iTunes (apple) not realizing that they would charge 30% more!
  
 I checked off "do not renew" automatically in my preferences and if I want it, I can just start again at Tidal.
  
 Mojo has become my 'favorite' thing...I've got to get a good case for it.  I had it with me today and my wife asked why.  I didn't have an answer.  I didn't think I would be in a place to pull it out with the tiny headphones but, you never know.  
  
 I continue to be stunned over the quality and think that the owner is correct about the science; the brain learns to grasp more data over time.


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> I continue to be stunned over the quality and think that the owner is correct about the science; the brain learns to grasp more data over time.


 
 Mojo is just incredible, isn't it? 
 I am a typical "Mid-Fi" guy. Most of my gears in the past cost me between £150 and £300.
 Mojo is the best audio thing I have ever owned. Can't get enough of it after 3 months.


----------



## x RELIC x

bettyn said:


> Can someone recommend a coax or optical cable to connect my FiiO X5  and FiiO X5 II to my new Chord Mojo? The only ones I've found are the very expensive ones from Moon Audio. I can't tell what's being used in the You Tube videos, either. This amp sounds great with my iPhone and iPod Touch, but I have the two FiiOs and would like to use them as I have a LOT of music. Am new to this hobby so please don't get too technical with me. I'm into the music and definitely not a gearhead. Thanks.




Once again I'll post this link to a short coaxial cable for the X5ii to the Mojo (which is also linked to in the third post). It's likely the cheapest you'll find unless you make one yourself or a Head FI DIY'er makes one for you.

SHORT, INEXPENSIVE COAXIAL CABLE FOR X5ii to Mojo

In the stock form this cable will only work with FiiO DAPs that have a combined Line Out/coaxial out (notice the TRRS plug). The first generation X5 needs a TS plug, and if you contact the seller I'm sure he can make one for the first gen X5.

Optical simply will not work as the X5ii (and all of FiiO's players) do not have optical output. Optical output is pulses of light, coaxial is electrical signal. They aren't interchangeable without a converter box.


----------



## PopZeus

I got this cable to connect my DX90 to the Mojo. It's not that nice in terms of conductors and the length is too long for this application, but it's a heckuva lot cheaper.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MV7X3VI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## x RELIC x

popzeus said:


> I got this cable to connect my DX90 to the Mojo. It's not that nice in terms of conductors and the length is too long for this application, but it's a heckuva lot cheaper.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MV7X3VI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00




That won't work with the X5ii and it isn't coaxial standard, if the user wants to be fully 75 Ohm coaxial compliant with proper shielding. Good enough solution to get the job done though for the original X5 and DX90.


----------



## Paul Meakin

bocosb said:


> After more then a month of reading about Mojo i'm ready to place the order at the local dealer.. my question is: as i intend to use it a lot as a desktop dac, i'm thinking of ordering an Audioquest Jitterbug too, my pc has some age and probably not the "cleanest" usb ports regarding RF noise - any opinions about this? Or should i maybe order just the Mojo and later the jitterbug if needed.. (my poor wallet   )
> Also as someone was saying some posts ago, i wonder if the Mojo will replace my desktop amp too (Bottlehead Crack) for powering my HD650.




On my Windows 8 laptop the Jitterbug does help. So does Fidelizer, which has both free and purchased versions. I'd therefore assume that my laptop is electrically noisy, as the sound without either is harsh and unpleasant as per Rob Watts's posts regarding noisy signals. The musical timing is also a complete mess when playing e.g. complex jazz. I'd suggest trying Fidelizer first to see if it is good enough, you can't really go wrong with it given that it's free.

I also have a separate optical source and the cleaned up USB sounds comparable. I can't claim it's identical as I haven't compared them. They both sound good, and I'd rather listen to music than do AB listening tests...

Opinions will vary as environmental factors vary between systems. I have also had similar results with my Naim DAC-V1 and a different Windows 7 laptop which is in a different part of the house.

EDIT: Don't use the Extreme mode of Fidelizer as it may permanently disable some Windows services that you might need, and once you've made the mistake it's not easy to revert to a working system.


----------



## Signal2Noise

I just ordered the Mojo. Plan to use with either my 950XL (w/ USB-C adapter) or HTC One M8 when traveling/on the move. Now I will be perusing threads for cable upgrade recommendations.
  
 I'm freakin' excited now!


----------



## vapman

bettyn said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look. Was sure there would be some discussion on here about these cables, but trying to find where it was in almost 900 pages made it a daunting task


 

 It was actually a fluke that I found those posts at all. I was looking for something entirely different and remembered when seeing your post I had another tab open with exactly what you were looking for.
  
 There's so much content in this thread the search actually works against itself. What we need is to maintain some sort of Mojo wiki


----------



## PopZeus

x relic x said:


> That won't work with the X5ii and it isn't coaxial standard, if the user wants to be fully 75 Ohm coaxial compliant with proper shielding. Good enough solution to get the job done though for the original X5 and DX90.


 
  
  
 I had no idea all that mattered.


----------



## Carl6868

vapman said:


> There's so much content in this thread the search actually works against itself. What we need is to maintain some sort of Mojo wiki




Not being funny but all credit to @Mython I think the third post is one giant wiki but everyone seems to ignore it


----------



## vapman

carl6868 said:


> Not being funny but all credit to @Mython I think the third post is one giant wiki but everyone seems to ignore it


 

 I really did not mean to insult his efforts. He's been extremely helpful to me and others.
  
 The only problem with the system is that he's the only one that can edit that 3rd post. It makes an excellent FAQ and could have the same function but would require a lot of constant editing by Mython whIch I don't think he has that much interest in doing. he already does so much for this thread.


----------



## M Coupe

HI All,
  
 I just picked up my mojo this weekend.  Great bit of kit.  I also own the Hugo which I have had for about a year but found it too big to travel with.   Since the HUGO went through a couple iterations early in it's life, I waited a bit on the MOJO to make sure it was good to go.  
  
 My initial thoughts-
 1.  The mojo is close to HUGO in performance.  I find the HUGO to have richer mids and better bass but not a deal breaker and not by a massive margin.
  
 2.  As good as the HUGO is, the design, did need another iteration or two.  i.e. source switching should be made more simple, volume resets everytime you power down, massive size, and etc...  
  
 3.  The mojo addressed many of the concerns I had with using the HUGO in a portable manner including the issues stated above.
  
 4.  May sound silly but even the packaging  on the MOJO is superior to the plain utilitarian packaging of the HUGO.
  
 I am delighted with the progress Chord has made.  I am using the HUGO in my home stereo now but may upgrade that to the TT or some other high-end dac in the future.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> I really did not mean to insult his efforts. He's been extremely helpful to me and others.
> 
> The only problem with the system is that he's the only one that can edit that 3rd post. It makes an excellent FAQ and could have the same function but would require a lot of constant editing by Mython whIch I don't think he has that much interest in doing. he already does so much for this thread.




You guys do realize that there is a link to the Mojo FAQ that shows up on the right hand side of this thread as well as the third post. Anyone can edit it and contribute.

I'll link it here as well:

http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq


----------



## Currawong

The thread title says "Please read the 3rd post" and we also have a Wiki on the Mojo. I'm pushing to have in-thread stickies that show at the top of every page of posts so that we can put links there that can't be missed.


----------



## NaiveSound

andrewh13 said:


> Why didn't you get the DX90, it pairs superbly with Mojo? You asked months ago and I recommended it.


 


I did, I found dx80 much better


----------



## deltronzero

Mmmm...love this little stack.


----------



## bavinck

currawong said:


> The thread title says "Please read the 3rd post" and we also have a Wiki on the Mojo. I'm pushing to have in-thread stickies that show at the top of every page of posts so that we can put links there that can't be missed.



Honestly, the description to read the 3rd post is pretty clear. People that don't pay attention will likely not pay attention to anything.


----------



## vapman

bavinck said:


> Honestly, the description to read the 3rd post is pretty clear. People that don't pay attention will likely not pay attention to anything.


 

 The third link is great but the only problem I can see is someone finding thiir
 prolem ,being presented with 20 links ad getting lose going through all of them.
  
 just to play devlls advocate.


----------



## vapman

REALLY wish the mojo just had a simple mute feature other than turning on and off.
  
 Just destroyed a set of IEMs  cause there are apparently 2 setes of red levels .Oh well ...
  
 I nkow its' used error too much if there was a way to just hit mute without ripping the cable out ,those IEMs might still be with us today. it's the ecruciatingly long wait from whtever volume to 0 that did them in.


----------



## NaiveSound

I turn volume down everytime I turn it on first, before pressing play, as I have had to ysnk thr buds out of my ears when it started booming, uncomfortable experience, I didnt like thst.. Idk what thr mojo was at such a high volume, I guess I accidentally pressed it up, I only have 1 pair of headphones, my audio equipment is strictly a portable one


----------



## vapman

naivesound said:


> I turn volume down everytime I turn it on first, before pressing play, as I have had to ysnk thr buds out of my ears when it started booming, uncomfortable experience, I didnt like thst.. Idk what thr mojo was at such a high volume, I guess I accidentally pressed it up, I only have 1 pair of headphones, my audio equipment is strictly a portable one


 
 that;s usually what i do but
  
 1,.i forgoet there are two leverls of "red" and plug in is more difcciluctly when you need to find out if its's low vol red or high vol red.
 2. is instant mute less interesteing to people than double buttons to set to line out? even just auto go to minum and work you way up woud be so much niver IMO...
  
@Mojo ideas
  
 KIP a KZ ATE again...


----------



## xtr4

vapman said:


> that;s usually what i do but
> 
> 1,.i forgoet there are two leverls of "red" and plug in is more difcciluctly when you need to find out if its's low vol red or high vol red.
> 2. is instant mute less interesteing to people than double buttons to set to line out? even just auto go to minum and work you way up woud be so much niver IMO...
> ...


 
  
 1. Unfortunately, there's a slight learning curve when it comes to managing volume levels with the Mojo (also has to do with the Line Level shortcut which although doesn't remember the setting once off but some users forget that they might have manually set it to 1.9V instead of the 3V)
 2. The volume memory is actually a feature that was ported from suggestions to the Hugo because the Hugo would always start from 0, which annoyed some users because they always had to dial up to the desired volume every time they wanted to listen to the Hugo.
  
 In my opinion, the main issue with volume in play here is that although the Mojo is designed for mobile joy, meaning that it's typically used for on the go and with IEMs, thus the volume memory is in play because of ease of use (plug and play). However, because the Mojo is SO GOOD, it's also seen time as a desktop replacement, which then makes users fiddle with the line level output or sometimes just adjust the volume to drive more difficult to drive full sized headphones. THEN when it goes back into portable mode, forgetting to dial down those settings are going to hurt a lot (It has happened to me. Silly me wanted to AB between IEM and also via my ALO RXMK3B in line level mode. Bad idea).
 Taken note of these however, I do believe that the module(s) that Rob and John are working on could probably have a similar cut off feature like that if it were implementable.


----------



## vapman

I'd just be realiy happy if you coud choose between more for line out.
  
 My my purposes, i rearely usit DAC only mode, so doulbe press for mute would be 1000X better for than deafenin me and destroying my IEMs in the proecrss.
  
 wasn't expensive for IEMS but i liekd them and won't see a new set for a month. just some KZ ATE whch keep a few on hand of .
  
  I persnoally wold be much bigger fan of starting from and working up. I'd hate to lose anoter set of IEM this way.


----------



## georgelai57

Ideally, volume to automatically reset to zero on powering off would get my vote.


----------



## Ra97oR

georgelai57 said:


> Ideally, volume to automatically reset to zero on powering off would get my vote.


 

 ^ Or any kind of shortcut to mute would be excellent, like hold vol down to start at mute, really helps for people using 2V Line out (4 step down from default "line level") as it is saved on reboot.
  
 In my case, my Mojo is muted before I plug my CIEM in. It wouldn't be funny when a expensive CIEM blow just that I didn't bother holding the volume button down for a few seconds.


----------



## NaiveSound

If it were the same price, would you buy thr Hugo or Mojo?


----------



## Ra97oR

naivesound said:


> If it were the same price, would you buy thr Hugo or Mojo?


 

 Mojo for me.
  
 For me subjectively, the warmer presentation of the Mojo is more pleasant.
  
 Objectively, the Mojo have superior user experience. From the interface, the I/O ports to the form factor. The Mojo ticks more boxes than the Hugo.


----------



## christrz

I use it with IEMs, HD800s, on the go, and as a desktop unit. Volume control works great for me as it is.


----------



## ph58

Just received the Dignis leather case !


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> I did, I found dx80 much better


 
 I thought you didn't like the DX80s sound? Or is it the UI? The DX90 is an ideal transport for Mojo, similar size and tells it like it is


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> If it were the same price, would you buy thr Hugo or Mojo?




Hugo for its more transparent sound. But I like the Volume and Coax input being remembered and the colour lighting on bedroom ceiling provided by Mojo! So lucky to have both, Hugo being in lounge, and headphone use now practically replacing 30 years of HiFi listening.


----------



## vapman

Well I am throwing these IEMs in the garbage. There is no saving them, plugging them into a Mojo with too hot a signal destoyed them ireeperably!
 I need to figure out of some kind of muting mechanism for the mojo.
  
 Hopefully we'll see a way to mute it that doesn't require 5 minutes of holding down the volume button?
  
@Mojo ideas


----------



## kkcc

andrewh13 said:


> Hugo for its more transparent sound. But I like the Volume and Coax input being remembered and the colour lighting on bedroom ceiling provided by Mojo! So lucky to have both, Hugo being in lounge, and headphone use now practically replacing 30 years of HiFi listening.




Totally agreed. Soundwise I much prefer Hugo over Mojo but for mobile use mojo is a no brainer.


----------



## Fiberoptix

I'm close to ordering a Mojo this week after an underwhelming experience with the Fiio X7 (which is being returned).
  
 I have been using a HRT Microstreamer which I've been extremely happy with SQ wise and use this daily at work playing my downloaded extreme quality Spotify playlists off my laptop. Occasionally I will dip into my collection of FLAC but this is rare as I personally don't notice that much improvement vs. Spotify. 
  
 I switch between Fischer Amps FA-4E XB, Flare R2A and Fidelio L2 (also just got some VE Zen 2.0 which I've not tried yet but looking for something that can suitably drive them to their best), and my home speaker set-up is a pair of Genelec studio speakers and Adam A5 which both run off the line-out from HRT Microstreamer.
  
 My question is, how much improvement would I experience with the Mojo?


----------



## bavinck

vapman said:


> Well I am throwing these IEMs in the garbage. There is no saving them, plugging them into a Mojo with too hot a signal destoyed them ireeperably!
> I need to figure out of some kind of muting mechanism for the mojo.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see a way to mute it that doesn't require 5 minutes of holding down the volume button?
> ...



I, for one, am very happy with how the Mojo volume works. Just check the volume before you turn it on if you are having a problem.


----------



## georgelai57

bavinck said:


> I, for one, am very happy with how the Mojo volume works. Just check the volume before you turn it on if you are having a problem.



Easier said than done when one has too many IEMs and headphones.


----------



## vapman

bavinck said:


> I, for one, am very happy with how the Mojo volume works. Just check the volume before you turn it on if you are having a problem.


 

 I'm not saying I'm not happy with how it works.
  
 Thought it was on near-zero red but it was actually on the next level's up red when I plgged those IEMs in. gave my ears a nice ring too. Just gotta keep in mind there isn't one of every color.
  
 I mean sure I can disconnect the cable and hold the button down unitl 0 but that can take like a whole minute.... of course it's not the end of the world and I'm sure I'm sounding like I'm complaining a lot more than I am, it's just previous amp let you click down the volume button to mute it and that was immensely useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 edit: The fact I sometimes use it to drive my stereo means I'll turn the volume to the 2nd level of red. Forget it's not at 1st level red, plug in headphones, boom goes my ears and the IEMs...


----------



## georgelai57

Exactly what I do. Power On and press the Volume Down button and count to 10 very very slowly in case it is not at the Lower Red level.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I'm too crazed about the sound and so very grateful for the engineering and technology put into this low price to even consider the volume buttons as anything but perfect.  
  
 In using the two portals with my wife, I  have to be careful to not use extreme mismatch in impedance.  That's it, though. 
  
 I went way back to Jefferson Airplane or Starship's "Miracles" yesterday; again, hearing instruments and harmonies I have not heard before.  
  
 My wife and I listened to Mark Knofler's guitar on Dylan's 1979 "Precious Angel" which has always been reported as Muscle Shoals 'best Dylan recording' alongside Oh Mercy.  Not only is the acoustic strum beautifully pronounced in the background, but the very rim of the drum can be heard.  
  
 Stunning.


----------



## Townyj

I just found an issue with my Mojo.. never tried it before. But i get glitching when i use the right handside headphone jack. Swap back to the left and nothing.


----------



## Townyj

Actually i take that back.. both sides have started doing it for some reason.. ugh!

*EDITED*

I literally never noticed this before.. but the skipping happens when my usb cable touches the headphone cable. People have mentioned phone/signal interference. Must be the cause


----------



## buruma

http://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=burumaworks&logNo=220640569358


----------



## noobandroid

buruma said:


> http://m.blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=burumaworks&logNo=220640569358


 

 cool concept but will the tape leave marks and make the controls harder to reach?


----------



## Carl6868

vapman said:


> I'm not saying I'm not happy with how it works.
> 
> Thought it was on near-zero red but it was actually on the next level's up red when I plgged those IEMs in. gave my ears a nice ring too. Just gotta keep in mind there isn't one of every color.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Struggling to understand how a mute button would help ?
  
 You are saying that you would start playing music and find its much too loud so then hit the mute button, surely that's shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted ?
  
 You should be addressing the problem by lowering the volume before you even hit the play button.
  
 Yes I would also like a mute button for the odd occasions when listening and quickly mute to maybe speak to someone or listen out for something, shame they didn't implement it on a quick press of the power button ?


----------



## vapman

carl6868 said:


> Struggling to understand how a mute button would help ?
> 
> You are saying that you would start playing music and find its much too loud so then hit the mute button, surely that's shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted ?
> 
> ...




As for the volume, mute won't help that, the damage was done when I thought "oh it's red must be IEM leve"!" *boom*

So that part was just me being stupid. I just wish it could accelerate a bit when you're holding the volume down for a long while 

I agree I wish wish quick tap of power could mute or unmute. It w nice for when someone came up to ask me something quickly and I didn't want to bother pausing or taking out my IEMS


----------



## Francisk

There is this thing called the STOP button on every player, be it a laptop, smart phone or DAP


----------



## Carl6868

francisk said:


> There is this thing called the STOP button on every player, be it a laptop, smart phone or DAP


 
  
 I guessed someone would say that, the problem is if using my Android phone the screen switches of which means I would then have to unlock the screen first before hitting the pause/stop button !


----------



## vapman

Haha, it's not like I make a habit of plugging stuff in while playing with the volume turned up. Like I said it was a one time fluke, unless I forget the volume color cycles again 

The mute on my old amp ruled at work when my boss walked up and I didn't want to fumble with DAPs or rip my IEMS out.


----------



## Signal2Noise

Riddle me this...
  
 Why is this 883+ page thread situated in the Portable Source Gear section and NOT the Portable Amps section? Mojo technically isn't a source, correct?


----------



## Carl6868

vapman said:


> Haha, it's not like I make a habit of plugging stuff in while playing with the volume turned up. Like I said it was a one time fluke, unless I forget the volume color cycles again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lol to be fair red/red should only occur at 38-39 clicks from zero, the reds at 6-7 clicks should be red/pink then change to pink/red but its difficult to see the exact colours.


----------



## Replicant187

the more conventional design like Oppo HA2 would've made Mojo more practical for portable use, that's for sure.


----------



## Carl6868

signal2noise said:


> Riddle me this...
> 
> Why is this 883+ page thread situated in the Portable Source Gear section and NOT the Portable Amps section? Mojo technically isn't a source, correct?


 
  
 I've always wondered that but was too scared to ask


----------



## vapman

carl6868 said:


> Lol to be fair red/red should only occur at 38-39 clicks from zero, the reds at 6-7 clicks should be red/pink then change to pink/red but its difficult to see the exact colours.




The thing is it is very clear up close but at home I leave my mojo sittin on top of my power amp with a long headphone extension cable!

It a sits on a polished black RCA selector for the power amp so I can see th charge light easy when it's right side up.


I'll have to take a picture sometime. It looks great


----------



## bavinck

signal2noise said:


> Riddle me this...
> 
> Why is this 883+ page thread situated in the Portable Source Gear section and NOT the Portable Amps section? Mojo technically isn't a source, correct?


 
 A source is exactly what mojo is. Are you thinking of a transport?


----------



## Carl6868

bavinck said:


> A source is exactly what mojo is. Are you thinking of a transport?


 
  
 Pretty sure a transport would be the source, IE where the music starts from


----------



## bavinck

carl6868 said:


> Pretty sure a transport would be the source, IE where the music starts from


 
 The source is where the d/a conversion takes place in the audio world. Source is your dac, transport is you phone or dap or whatever is providing the source with data. Sounds weird I know, but that is how the audio world defines these things.
  
 Edit: I have also seen people use the term source to include the file type (like flac for example), but not always.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Head-fi has a portable source gear section and portable amp section but nothing really isolated for devices like Oppo HA-2 and Mojo so they end up where the thread creator plants the seed. It's a good decision Mojo being in the portable source gear section, lots of traffic in this forum.


----------



## Carl6868

bavinck said:


> The source is where the d/a conversion takes place in the audio world. Source is your dac, transport is you phone or dap or whatever is providing the source with data. Sounds weird I know, but that is how the audio world defines these things.
> 
> Edit: I have also seen people use the term source to include the file type (like flac for example), but not always.


 
  
 I agree if we were just talking dac but when its got an amp as well then I wouldn't agree, if you had an integrated amp at home that had a dac built in you wouldn't call it the source would you ?
  


h20fidelity said:


> Head-fi has a portable source gear section and portable amp section but nothing really isolated for devices like Oppo HA-2 and Mojo so they end up where the thread creator plants the seed. It's a good decision Mojo being in the portable source gear section, lots of traffic in this forum.


 
  
 You are probably right, its just nice to talk about something other than cables in this thread


----------



## bavinck

carl6868 said:


> I agree if we were just talking dac but when its got an amp as well then I wouldn't agree, if you had an integrated amp at home that had a dac built in *you wouldn't call it the source would you ?*
> 
> 
> You are probably right, its just nice to talk about something other than cables in this thread


 
 Personally, I would yes. I think a DAC has a bigger influence on the sq than an amp - personal bias. Anyway - you could call it schiit if you want cuz I will still love my Mojo *source* hahahaha


----------



## Light - Man

carl6868 said:


> Pretty sure a transport would be the source, IE where the music starts from


 
  
 I am with you on this one, the transport can also be the source, the term *transport* came from dedicated CD players that provided the source, i.e. the digital signal that was connected to a separate DAC.
  
 Anything that provides the digital signal is the source and that can also be your DAP, cellphone, etc. depending on the configuration.
  
 The Mojo is a DAC/Amp and is not a source!
  
 I am sure I will be corrected if I am wrong!


----------



## tuna47

Why would music sound so much better coming from my Mac mini to mojo than iPhone iPad to mojo
I would think that until there is a dac should sound the same
Please someone explain to me


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Thanks to those who advised to give Tidal a shot; I am enjoying it and it has more variety than I anticipated.  I have the 30 day free trial, erroneously going through Apple ($27 v $20) but can re join, a new, directly from Tidal's own website next month, or a similar service. 
  
 This is my first foray into higher resolution music and obviously with Mojo and T1, my ears are in good hands.  Yeah, that works. 
  
 Is there anything of higher quality than Tidal I should consider to see what Mojo and T1 can do?
  
 I am also thinking, based upon the CEO's interview, that the A/B testing between lower quality lossy and lossless will have dramatically different results after a month of listening, as my brain acclimates to interpreting data.  This makes sense to me.  
  
 Finding portable headphones ain't gonna be easy; way too many choices and far too limited budget.  
  
 My reference point, too, makes getting advice tricky:  Fiio EX1.  I enjoy them but I do not know what to compare them to yet.  Since advised here, I have to expand my budget, but my desire remains the same:  soundstage and definition.   Thanks, again.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

tuna47 said:


> Why would music sound so much better coming from my Mac mini to mojo than iPhone iPad to mojo
> I would think that until there is a dac should sound the same
> Please someone explain to me


 

 I don't know. 
  
 I am using Macbook pro.  It is new, but designed 2012, and I am using iPhone 6.
  
 Mojo is beautiful with both; I cannot discern difference.  
  
 What are you hearing to make you write, "so much better"?  Perhaps this would be a good starting point.


----------



## xtr4

tuna47 said:


> Why would music sound so much better coming from my Mac mini to mojo than iPhone iPad to mojo
> I would think that until there is a dac should sound the same
> Please someone explain to me


 
  
 I'm assuming here but could be due to the following:
  
 1) You're using optical out of the Mac Mini vs Lightning + CCK to USB
  
 or
  
 2) You're using USB out of the Mac Mini vs Lightning + CCK to USB
  
 Either way, if you're hearing difference like night and day, then I would hazard a guess that the Lightning + CCK connector is the limiting factor which is causing the difference.


----------



## xtr4

peter hyatt said:


> Thanks to those who advised to give Tidal a shot; I am enjoying it and it has more variety than I anticipated.  I have the 30 day free trial, erroneously going through Apple ($27 v $20) but can re join, a new, directly from Tidal's own website next month, or a similar service.
> 
> This is my first foray into higher resolution music and obviously with Mojo and T1, my ears are in good hands.  Yeah, that works.
> 
> ...


 
  
 For a decent mid-fi IEM, I might suggest the FLC 8S @ approx USD 330 from www.lendmeurears.com
 It's a hybrid IEM with both Balance Armature and Dynamic Driver. It also comes with different filter tuning options for you to play around with the signature. Personally I find that it's a very versatile IEM. To my ears, the soundstage is quite good. Not super wide but has nice depth. Depending on the filter selections; on my current set up, it has a very nice bass response and texture with slightly forward mids. Separation is quite good with decent placement.
 Unfortunately demo outside of Singapore is not readily available however, there may be a tour of the unit going around but it's dependant on your location though.


----------



## vapman

Haven't heard the FLC8 but I've heard a lot of good about them. not for those who don't like fiddling around though. I would personally recommend anything in the Aurisonics Bravo series.


----------



## Mython

As the person responsible for the creation of this thread, let me assure you that I did not post it in the Portable Source Gear forum by accident.
  
  
 1) All of you who think Mojo should be in the Portable Amps section are forgetting that there would be absolute mayhem with newcomers wondering why they can't amplify any of a hundred thousand potential analogue sources.
  
  
 2) One could quite reasonably argue that Mojo is, above all else, primarily a DAC, especially since one can successfully feed a power-amp from Mojos analogue output (set to an appropriate level, of course)
  


rob watts said:


> Mojo has an FPGA (which is digital logic only) a discrete DAC (turning digital signals to analogue via flip-flops and resistors) and a single output amplifier - and that is it.
> 
> Conventional DAC headphone amps use differential outputs and have two I to V converters (current to voltage), a differential to single ended converter, and an output amplifier. Wrapped up with that is a analogue filter. So that's a lot of passive components and four amplifiers in the signal path.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 3) Jude evidently considers DACs to be Source components, too!
  
  
 4) The extraordinary advances in digital processing technology that lend Mojo (and Hugo) such great musicality are _what utterly defines these ground-breaking product_s, and that is not in the area of amplification.
  
  
 5) _Chord _were happy for Mojo to be posted here in the Portable Source Gear forum.
  
  
 6) Mojo definitely _*is*_ a source - it is a source of joy for thousands of music-lovers around the world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 7)


----------



## Signal2Noise

^
 I'm good with that response. Everyone else?


----------



## bavinck

mython said:


> As the person responsible for the creation of this thread, let me assure you that I did not post it in the Portable Source Gear forum by accident.
> 
> 
> 1) All of you who think Mojo should be in the Portable Amps section are forgetting that there would be absolute mayhem with newcomers wondering why they can't amplify any of a hundred thousand potential analogue sources.
> ...


 
 Especially considering you cannot use Mojo as a traditional amp. It is a dac that is pretty powerful as well


----------



## ph58

signal2noise said:


> ^
> I'm good with that response. Everyone else?


 

 Me , to ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers !


----------



## esm87

Hi guys, will be getting the mojo pretty soon. How will jvc sz1000 and v moda crossfade wireless (obviously in wired mode) sound?


----------



## Mython

vapman said:


> The only problem with the system is that he's the only one that can edit that 3rd post. It makes an excellent FAQ and could have the same function but would require a lot of constant editing by Mython whIch I don't think he has that much interest in doing. he already does so much for this thread.


 
  
  
 Just so you know, I've been editing post #3, adding links *almost every single day*, ever since Day 1 of Mojos release.
  
 In terms of altering the format of post #3, I have given that some thought, on a number of occasions, and I certainly wouldn't want anyone to think that I'm arrogantly assuming it to be _'already awesome'_ - I know it's quite basic & utilitarian, but that's _basically _what I'm aiming for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The thing is that there is _already_ a seperate Wiki and FAQ, which would better serve that purpose, _*and* they are* linked at the top of post #3*_, for people who prefer that format. Also, as you noted, it'd be more work for me, and I already devote a lot of time to the thread, so the prospect of additional work is not something I relish.
  
 I'm open to _potentially_ changing it, if there is sufficient need to do so, but my current feeling is that although I acknowledge that the formatting wouldn't win journalism or copywriting prizes, it is still useful for post #3 to serve the function of enabling people to accurately & rapidly jump into the flow of conversation within the thread, so that they can witness various opinions & contributions surrounding any given topic, and thus gain a richer grasp of what their best options might be, rather than reading a static FAQ/Wiki (although that has its own merits in terms of being concise and pleasingly formatted).
  
 So,  what with the existing Wiki and the link-format of post #3, I consider it a reasonable compromise, that gives people different options for finding the info they require, and, in the case of the link-format of post #3, making it easy for them to quote past dialogue and/or address specific head-fiers within the thread whom they have witnessed as being relevant people to ask for their specific enquiry.
  
 Lastly, in spite of my efforts to include as many informative links as reasonably possible within post #3, an exasperatingly-large number of people seem either incapable or unwilling to do something as simple as _read the title_ of the thread they are entering. To understate it politely, I don't think reformatting information will help those people.


----------



## rkt31

late night movie watching without disturbing anybody on windows tab can't get better with mojo. I use j river media player with mojo asio driver. all the volume control of j river and tabs get disabled and there is direct bit perfect connection between mojo and tab. what more j river downmixes multi channel audio stream automatically to 2 channel sensing the mojo. too good. I tried many other media player which could use asio with movies finally j river did the trick.


----------



## rkt31

no other player except j river could use asio with video.


----------



## AndrewH13

signal2noise said:


> ^
> I'm good with that response. Everyone else?




I don't consider Mojo a Source, that to me is a player (CD, Turntable, DAP). But it's certainly not an Amp, as Mython stated it cannot accept a Line In. So until Head Fi has an intermediate DAC section, it would seem in the best place. Enough people find it judjing by the amount of posts . They just don't find post 3, maybe it should be in thread title  Keep up the good work Mython.


----------



## vapman

andrewh13 said:


> I don't consider Mojo a Source, that to me is a player (CD, Turntable, DAP). But it's certainly not an Amp, as Mython stated it cannot accept a Line In. So until Head Fi has an intermediate DAC section, it would seem in the best place. Enough people find it judjing by the amount of posts . They just don't find post 3, maybe it should be in thread title . Keep up the good work Mython.


 

 In Digital Audio terms IMO a DAC might as well be a source... remember those old CD players that were housed in a separate enclosure from the DAC and power supplies? It's like our phones/DAPs are the CD player and the Mojo the DAC/PSU combo in that scenario


----------



## AndrewH13

vapman said:


> In Digital Audio terms IMO a DAC might as well be a source... remember those old CD players that were housed in a separate enclosure from the DAC and power supplies? It's like our phones/DAPs are the CD player and the Mojo the DAC/PSU combo in that scenario




That to me makes it an intermediate product that is not a Source, the CD transport is!! Source of a river is the very beginning . It matters little though. 

Incidently my Hifi Source CD/DVD player has no DAC. It is a TAG McLaren DVD32, and needs a separate DAC in a Processor to output any sound!

Even stranger, it has a 2nd coax connection to control jitter at the AV Processor/DAC.


----------



## Mython

Ahhh, *semantics*... so useful, and yet so preposterously inadequate!


----------



## tuna47

xtr4 said:


> I'm assuming here but could be due to the following:
> 
> 1) You're using optical out of the Mac Mini vs Lightning + CCK to USB
> 
> ...


 I am using lighting and Usb out of iPad usb out of mac
3D sound And separation is much better from the Mac
All I can imagine is lighting wire is making difference


----------



## wym2

From the Crutchfield DAC buying guide How to choose the best digital-to-analog converter for your home and portable audio systems 
 By Dave Bar
      



   "It’s easier than ever these days to enjoy music from your computer, smartphone, tablet or other digital sources. But no matter where your digital music comes from, it has to be converted into an analog audio signal before you can hear it through your speakers or headphones. That’s the job of a DAC, or digital-to-analog converter. And there’s one built into virtually every digital music-playing device that you own...."


----------



## korotnam

Experiencing a few new Tidal -> Mojo issues that I can't find reference to after searching through the OP links for the last few hours.
  
 Notes:
 -The phone being used is an iphone 6. Version: 9.2.1 (13D15)
 -The computer being used is running Windows 8.1
 -The Tidal version is (W: 1.13.3--3)(NP: 2.3.7.0)
 -The connection between the iphone is the standard Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter.
  
 1.
 When the Mojo is connected to my computer and I'm using the Tidal desktop app and the stream setting "use exclusive mode" is checked, a song being streamed will only play for a second or 2 before skipping to another song.
 This is the same issue @psikey was experiencing (Mentioned on page 316) before Tidal fixed the problem. It seems as though the issue has come back after their recent update which introduced the "use exclusive mode" option.
  
  
 2.
 When using the Mojo out of my iphone 6, and utilizing Tidal with the streaming quality set to "Hifi", the Mojo displays as Red indicating 44Khz.
  
  
 3.
 Experiencing the first second of songs being cut off when streaming through both the tidal desktop app on the computer, as well as the tidal app on my iphone 6.
 I saw mention of this in one of the known issues linked in the OP, but it was referring to Android devices and not IOS/Windows computers.


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> 5) Mojo definitely _*is*_ a source - it is a source of joy for thousands of music-lovers around the world!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Funny comment. Classic. Great stuff.


----------



## betula

greenbow said:


> Funny comment. Classic. Great stuff.


 

 Source of joy it is.
 And we are the people sharing this joy.
 No enemies here. Just friends. Good to remind ourselves time to time.


----------



## Mython

I'm really looking forward to the add-on module that turns Mojo into a pocket-DAVE


----------



## x RELIC x

korotnam said:


> Experiencing a few new Tidal -> Mojo issues that I can't find reference to after searching through the OP links for the last few hours.
> 
> Notes:
> -The phone being used is an iphone 6. Version: 9.2.1 (13D15)
> ...




1. Not sure

2. Tidal HiFi is not high resolution or high sampling rate. It is 16/44.1 LOSSLESS (CD quality) vs 16/44.1 Lossy compression. Red is the correct colour.

3. The 0.5 second cutoff is when Mojo sees a change in rates no matter what the source is. Some music software/players stop/start the music between songs and Mojo sees that as a change.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Apple Lightning to USB adapter just stopped working.  $30 and it lasted...a week.   
 Back to amazon for return!  
  
 iPhone 6.  
  
 Unless I did something...it appears that it is just this white Apple adapter.  
  
_Should I try something else?_


----------



## Signal2Noise

andrewh13 said:


> I don't consider Mojo a Source, that to me is a player (CD, Turntable, DAP). But it's certainly not an Amp, as Mython stated it cannot accept a Line In. So until Head Fi has an intermediate DAC section, it would seem in the best place.


 
  
  


andrewh13 said:


> That to me makes it an intermediate product that is not a Source, the CD transport is!! Source of a river is the very beginning . It matters little though.


 
  
 I'm in 100% agreement but who am I to argue? A Portable DAC section might be good. But it will probably still be just all about the Mojo.


----------



## korotnam

x relic x said:


> 1. Not sure
> 
> 2. Tidal HiFi is not high resolution or high sampling rate. It is 16/44.1 LOSSLESS (CD quality) vs 16/44.1 Lossy compression. Red is the correct colour.
> 
> 3. The 0.5 second cutoff is when Mojo sees a change in rates no matter what the source is. Some music software/players stop/start the music between songs and Mojo sees that as a change.





Thank you for clearing those up, Relic. In regard to 1, I will be getting in contact with Tidal support tomorrow. If anyone is experiencing something similar, please feel free to chime in .


----------



## Skyyyeman

mython said:


> Just so you know, I've been editing post #3, adding links *almost every single day*, ever since Day 1 of Mojos release.
> 
> In terms of altering the format of post #3, I have given that some thought, on a number of occasions, and I certainly wouldn't want anyone to think that I'm arrogantly assuming it to be _'already awesome'_ - I know it's quite basic & utilitarian, but that's _basically _what I'm aiming for!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just a public vote of thanks to Mython for undertaking this task, which has been so helpful to all of us. Thanks Mython!!!


----------



## mscott58

mython said:


> I'm really looking forward to the add-on module that turns Mojo into a pocket-DAVE




Not sure if I want a "Dave" in my pocket.


----------



## Mython

skyyyeman said:


> Just a public vote of thanks to Mython ....


 
  
 Cheers, buddy -   *x RELIC x *has also been v helpful, as have many of you, here. Overall, this has been one of the most constructive (and definitely the fastest-growing), threads I've ever participated in.
  
 Without wishing to sound cheesy, I'm glad it's a fundamentally decent product, that stands on its own merits. If it wasn't, I wouldn't have been motivated to stick around and support the thread.
  
 I'm also glad so many people are enjoying listening to Mojo, without having to go bankrupt in order to afford one. Honestly, I think we all benefit from companies bringing down the cost of high-end digital hardware, in a marketplace where far too many companies are trying to incessantly drive the prices _*up*wards._
  
  
  


peter hyatt said:


> Apple Lightning to USB adapter just stopped working.  $30 and it lasted...a week.
> Back to amazon for return!
> 
> iPhone 6.
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm just curious - is your cable a 3rd-party CCK circumvention product, or is it a 100% genuine Apple-branded cable?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> Cheers, buddy -   *x RELIC x *has also been v helpful, as have many of you, here. Overall, this has been one of the most constructive (and definitely the fastest-growing), threads I've ever participated in.
> 
> Without wishing to sound cheesy, I'm glad it's a fundamentally decent product, that stands on its own merits. If it wasn't, I wouldn't have been motivated to stick around and support the thread.
> 
> ...


 

 100% genuine Apple.


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > peter hyatt said:
> ...


 
  
  
  
 1) When you say it stopped working, can you be more descriptive about exactly what happened?
  
  
 2) Are you using a beta iOS release?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> 1) When you say it stopped working, can you be more descriptive about exactly what happened?
> 
> 
> 2) Are you using a beta iOS release?


 

 The music stopped flowing through the Mojo and just started playing out the iPhone.  So I checked the phone, and the Mojo separately; they are fine.  
  
 I hit play on the iPhone with the Apple camera connection and the music only comes out through the iPhone speaker.


----------



## Mython

That is quite strange, isn't it?
  
 I guess we could go back & forth on this, at length, but I'll be interested to hear from you what happens when (if) you get a replacement cable from Amazon.
  
  
 Sorry I don't have a definitive answer for you, but please do let us know what you find out, as it may help others, in future.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> That is quite strange, isn't it?
> 
> I guess we could go back & forth on this, at length, but I'll be interested to hear from you what happens when (if) you get a replacement cable from Amazon.
> 
> ...


 

 Will, do, and thanks, Mython.  I have been helped by the massive 3rd posting with all of its links on Mojo, and can only imagine the effort it took, and the hours spent making sense of the information:  thank you.  
  
 I had purchased the Apple model because I had read that for the $10 savings, the 3rd market ones often...just stop working.  
  
 I look forward to the module release by Chord where we can link to the iPhone.


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> I had purchased the Apple model because I had read that for the $10 savings, the 3rd market ones often...just stop working.


 
  
 I've heard rumours that the CCK knock-off cables may be a little unreliable, but, truth be told, I don't recall seeing many people on head-fi actually saying "my cable stopped working"
  
  


peter hyatt said:


> I look forward to the module release by Chord where we can link to the iPhone.


 
  
 Yes, I think they will have plenty of takers for that add-on module, but I'm not sure that it will _replace_ the CCK cable - I suspect it may simply _hide_ / _encapsulate_ a CCK cable provided by the user.


----------



## AudioBear

I bought an Apple CCK cable ne from the Apple on-line store when I ordered my Mojo. It was DOA, but after some fiddling around with cable position worked a few times and then went totally dead. I thought at first that maybe Mojo didn't work with iPhones. Got lots of help from Todd at TTVJ and from Chord until I figured out it was the brand new Apple CCK. This is not the place to discuss it but if anybody launches a class action suit against Apple over the CCK or wants me to sign a petition I'm ready.


----------



## x RELIC x

Are you guys using the included short USB cable with the Apple CCK to the Mojo? I ask because I know a couple users who have found that the included USB cable loses connection. Perhaps try a different USB cable connected to the CCK and the Mojo to make sure of what's happening.


----------



## RedJohn456

peter hyatt said:


> Will, do, and thanks, Mython.  I have been helped by the massive 3rd posting with all of its links on Mojo, and can only imagine the effort it took, and the hours spent making sense of the information:  thank you.
> 
> I had purchased the Apple model because I had read that for the $10 savings, the 3rd market ones often...just stop working.
> 
> I look forward to the module release by Chord where we can link to the iPhone.


 

 you might want to give this a try: http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB
 hope this helps


----------



## masterpfa

fiberoptix said:


> I'm close to ordering a Mojo this week after an underwhelming experience with the Fiio X7 (which is being returned).
> 
> I have been using a HRT Microstreamer which I've been extremely happy with SQ wise and use this daily at work playing my downloaded extreme quality Spotify playlists off my laptop. Occasionally I will dip into my collection of FLAC but this is rare as I personally don't notice that much improvement vs. Spotify.
> 
> ...


 
 Would this be a perfect example of *YMMV?*

 I found Mojo worked fantastically with MP3's as well as lossless files. For me the presentation is just so engaging and I am sure you may have read many a times in this thread comments along the lines of  "I am now re-listening to music I had owned for years", one thing you could also try is ripping any CD's you have to lossless 16/44.1 in any format of your choice ALAC, FLAC, WAV etc and listen to these or give Tidal HiFi a try they have a 30 day trial on offer at the moment as I think lossless files will get the best out of the Mojo if you do make this purchase.
  
 But if/when you get one, whatever you do, do not analyse your music, just listen and enjoy (lights low, eyes closed and enjoy!)

 I personally believe you will hear a difference


----------



## jarnopp

andrewh13 said:


> I don't consider Mojo a Source, that to me is a player (CD, Turntable, DAP). But it's certainly not an Amp, as Mython stated it cannot accept a Line In. So until Head Fi has an intermediate DAC section, it would seem in the best place. Enough people find it judjing by the amount of posts . They just don't find post 3, maybe it should be in thread title  Keep up the good work Mython.




Is the turntable itself a source? Consider:

vinyl record = digital file
Turntable = digital audio player
Cartridge = DAC

Then on to preamp, amp, headphones/speakers

So what is Mojo?


----------



## Carl6868

jarnopp said:


> So what is Mojo?




Bloody marvellous


----------



## vapman

carl6868 said:


> Bloody marvellous


 
 I was going to say "screw*** awesome", but this is slightly more PC.


----------



## analogmusic

Mojo is that engineering marvel that brings music to life!


----------



## masterpfa

vapman said:


> I was going to say "screw*** awesome", but this is slightly more PC.


 

Hmmmm


----------



## SearchOfSub

Hi, do I need to download any driver softwares or modify any Windows settings? Currently have it connected through optical from windows 10.


----------



## noobandroid

searchofsub said:


> Hi, do I need to download any driver softwares or modify any Windows settings? Currently have it connected through optical from windows 10.



have it set as default playback device,and everything plays through mojo, foobar otoh needs configuration


----------



## SearchOfSub

Ah, forgot to read the back of box until the end lol. Got the drivers but still dosent show up on my "sound" properties in windows. All I see is "realtek hd audio." Any idea?


----------



## vapman

searchofsub said:


> Hi, do I need to download any driver softwares or modify any Windows settings? Currently have it connected through optical from windows 10.


 

 If you don't like EQ then just install drivers if Windows and you're good to go.
 If you like EQ, try Viper4Windows (never tried it) or a VST parametric plugin (easy to find but harder to use)
  
 I have parametric EQ settings in the 3rd link on my signature, Feel free to just copy my settings in.
  
 Note: I am a basshead with extreme sensitivity to treble so YMMV.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Hi, do I need to download any driver softwares or modify any Windows settings? Currently have it connected through optical from windows 10.




Don't you just go in to the Sound settings in the control panel in Windows and select the optical digital output?

P.S. I don't know, I use Mac for my audio.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Got it working. Remember even if you have a Optical connection on your PC to connect through usb inorder for Windows 10 to recognize the Mojo. Don't know if it is my motherboards fault or windows 10 can't detect drivers through optical but you need usb connection for Windows to recognize the mojo driver. You definitely want it because sound difference is there with drivers on/off.

Other than that, good work Chord. Love the the sound and going well with the Nighthawks. This one is staying.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> Don't you just go in to the Sound settings in the control panel in Windows and select the optical digital output?
> 
> P.S. I don't know, I use Mac for my audio.





I'm not sure but I can't even see option for optical,usb. I think it's windows 10 - Hugo worked right away and recognized when using windows 8.


----------



## tuna47

Have you tried this connector with Mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Got it working. Remember even if you have a Optical connection on your PC to connect through usb inorder for Windows 10 to recognize the Mojo. Don't know if it is my motherboards fault or windows 10 can't detect drivers through optical but you need usb connection for Windows to recognize the mojo driver. You definitely want it because sound difference is there with drivers on/off.
> 
> Other than that, good work Chord. Love the the sound and going well with the Nighthawks. This one is staying.




I didn't think you need drivers for optical output, unless your optical output device doesn't have the drivers for it to be operational.

I work in a Windows environment (not Windows 10) but just don't listen to audio from the PC so that's all I've got for suggestions. Looks like you've got it sorted anyway.

This is what I was referring to select the digital optical output (below the speakers option):


----------



## racebit

To connect optically Mojo to a desktop PC, is a £32 Supra ZAC cable worth it, or a simple £5 cable is enough?
 Any recommendation?
 On first page all I could find was regarding short cables to mobile devices.
 I read Chord is coming with a kit of cables, maybe is better to wait and see what it brings?


----------



## vapman

x relic x said:


> Don't you just go in to the Sound settings in the control panel in Windows and select the optical digital output?
> 
> P.S. I don't know, I use Mac for my audio.


 

 Well if he wants all the system audio to go through the Mojo then this is correct.
  
 Personally I don't like when apps lock sound devices (happens quite often) so I use my laptop's built in speakers as headphone/speakrer for default and set foobar2000 to play thru ASIO Chord. (I don't use DirectSound because it causes dropouts on my system - don't use ASIO unless DS causes dropouts for you!!!!! you have been warned!!!)
  
 Another benefit of how I do it is that music is always playing and no stupid pop ups or youtube videos or any of that junk interrupts my audio stream. Someone calls on skype? just turn down the Mojo and keep going


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> I didn't think you need drivers for optical output, unless your optical output device doesn't have the drivers for it to be operational.
> 
> I work in a Windows environment (not Windows 10) but just don't listen to audio from the PC so that's all I've got for suggestions. Looks like you've got it sorted anyway.
> 
> This is what I was referring to select the digital optical output (below the speakers option):





Yep, got it figured out. The sound was coming through optical even without the drivers but I wanted to double check to see if drivers would improve sound even further (in which it did). 

I can tell you A/B.


Through optical on windows 10 using Audioquest Vodka Toslink cable 6 feet which retails $240.00 or something, sound is better through usb with mojo drivers on windows 10 and stock usb to micro that come with Mojo.

So skip the optical connection on Mojo if running through PC. 

Anyway, love the sound as expected from Rob and Chord team. It's a keeper and grab yourself one if you haven't! 


peace.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Yep, got it figured out. The sound was coming through optical even without the drivers but I wanted to double check to see if drivers would improve sound even further (in which it did).
> 
> I can tell you A/B.
> 
> ...




This brings up a good point... Better how. Everyone has their preferred flavour and their own 'better meter'. It would be helpful if you described what is better. I would expect the optical to be smoother with a lack of RF noise as per Rob's posts. Also, as per Rob's posts, I would guess that the USB out has a little more bite to them, slightly elevated treble. Just curious is all.


----------



## JoeDoe

New Mojo owner checking in. First Chord product and you can color me impressed so far. I'm running from my MBP with JRMC20 into a pair of Grado GH1's and SennGrado's of my own design. Good stuff so far!


----------



## NaiveSound

System concept cable is too short for me, anyone else make short optical to toslink? Just darn...


----------



## deltronzero

Mojo burger, yummay.


----------



## noobandroid

naivesound said:


> System concept cable is too short for me, anyone else make short optical to toslink? Just darn...



tried moon audio? maybe they have?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Ever since I demoed Mojo about 2 weeks ago the thought of purchasing one has not left me alone.
  
 Its haunting me.... Its caused a massive 'craving' I can't shake. Got me bad!


----------



## noobandroid

h20fidelity said:


> Ever since I demoed Mojo about 2 weeks ago the thought of purchasing one has not left me alone.
> 
> Its haunting me.... Its caused a massive 'craving' I can't shake. Got me bad!



it's really one of a kind right?


----------



## H20Fidelity

noobandroid said:


> it's really one of a kind right?


 
  
 I frequent the forums daily, I have strong resistance to temptation on products, but this one has me under the thumb.
  
 Must. own. Mojo.


----------



## vapman

h20fidelity said:


> I frequent the forums daily, I have strong resistance to temptation on products, but this one has me under the thumb.
> 
> Must. own. Mojo.


 

 Wecome to the club! seen you around meant threads,
 i expect the mojo will make you made more cheap DAPs with USB out.
 don't worry, there's always budget android phones


----------



## H20Fidelity

vapman said:


> Wecome to the club! seen you around meant threads,
> i expect the mojo will make you made more cheap DAPs with USB out.
> don't worry, there's always budget android phones


 
  
 Well, I'm not in the club yet, but very soon 'I think' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I have 3 iBasso units ready to run from either DX50, DX90 coax out and DX80 has optical out. The plan is in motion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For those wondering why I haven't just taken the plunge and done so its due to the current exchange rate in Australia which makes Mojo a $900 device rather than the lucky retail of $600 many USA consumers are getting.
  
 Of course, this won't stop me, just takes a little more psyching up for the occasion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Enjoy! Shouldn't be long now, I'll be back.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> This brings up a good point... Better how. Everyone has their preferred flavour and their own 'better meter'. It would be helpful if you described what is better. I would expect the optical to be smoother with a lack of RF noise as per Rob's posts. Also, as per Rob's posts, I would guess that the USB out has a little more bite to them, slightly elevated treble. Just curious is all.





Yep. The optical is smoother and calmer while the usb is more dynamic and shows better soundstage and imaging and slightly more details. Overall I think the usb sounds more balanced and bring a better musical experience in my case.


----------



## Peti

Been wondering if anyone can offer me a hig-end micro usb for the Mojo to connect it to my laptop. I'm looking for something really short, like 4-5 inches.
  
 Don't wish to open the high-end usb cable debate, just looking for one for myself. Thanks!


----------



## wym2

peti said:


> Been wondering if anyone can offer me a hig-end micro usb for the Mojo to connect it to my laptop. I'm looking for something really short, like 4-5 inches.
> 
> Don't wish to open the high-end usb cable debate, just looking for one for myself. Thanks!


 
  
 I use the Silver Dragon cable from moon audio that I ordered with the Mojo. It is pricey but does the job well.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> Well, I'm not in the club yet, but very soon 'I think'
> 
> I have 3 iBasso units ready to run from either DX50, DX90 coax out and DX80 has optical out. The plan is in motion.    For those wondering why I haven't just taken the plunge and done so its due to the current exchange rate in Australia which makes Mojo a $900 device rather than the lucky retail of $600 many USA consumers are getting.
> 
> ...




My friend, I know you will. You know you will. :veryevil:


----------



## kkcc

naivesound said:


> System concept cable is too short for me, anyone else make short optical to toslink? Just darn...




In fact you can custom the length and even the rotation angle of the cable with sysconcept. The "standard" mojo to ak type cable is just a popular specification for them to make available to us to order. In fact they are NOT an audio cable company, but a specialist manufacturer of optical related equipment.


----------



## xtr4

naivesound said:


> System concept cable is too short for me, anyone else make short optical to toslink? Just darn...


 
  
 http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html
  
 Naive, I've posted this as a reply to you previously but Sysconcept does longer lengths as well if you don't like the standard low profile versions.
 Please click the link above and go through the options and if really non are to your fancy, then I suppose you're better off with a standard length cable which the shortest is 30cm.


----------



## x RELIC x

xtr4 said:


> http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html
> 
> Naive, I've posted this as a reply to you previously but Sysconcept does longer lengths as well if you don't like the standard low profile versions.
> Please click the link above and go through the options and if really non are to your fancy, then I suppose you're better off with a standard length cable which the shortest is 30cm.




I've posted the same a couple times to NaiveSound. Choose your length. Just contact them to let them know what you want.


----------



## NaiveSound

OK will do, thanks you guya


----------



## H20Fidelity

x relic x said:


> My friend, I know you will. You know you will.


 
  
 I'm actually sealing a purchase sale with a Mojo as we speak,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a basically brand new unit and with a nice discount.


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> I'm actually sealing a purchase sale with a Mojo as we speak,    Its a basically brand new unit and *with a nice discount*.




See, that didn't take much. :wink_face:

Are you getting it from this guy?


----------



## H20Fidelity

x relic x said:


> See, that didn't take much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually, I don't know what he looks like, that's even more scary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But the deed is done, should have by Thursday!


----------



## NaiveSound

I've seen a China site (of course) where you can buy a mojo chassis (I'm sure fake) but idk what one would do with just a chassis, I mean the thing seems to be built well I don't see how negligent you have to be just to snap it or something. I guess China will make anything, maybe even another earth


----------



## yacobx

naivesound said:


> I've seen a China site (of course) where you can buy a mojo chassis (I'm sure fake) but idk what one would do with just a chassis, I mean the thing seems to be built well I don't see how negligent you have to be just to snap it or something. I guess China will make anything, maybe even another earth


 
 that sounds like an awesome movie,  A Counter Fit Earth


----------



## ph58

Hi , do you think that the MOJO via Line Out 3V pairing xith the Burson Soloist SL will be better then the MOJO alone  ? It is for the Audeze LCD2 f . Thanks in advance


----------



## noobandroid

ph58 said:


> Hi , do you think that the MOJO via Line Out 3V pairing xith the Burson Soloist SL will be better then the MOJO alone  ? It is for the Audeze LCD2 f . Thanks in advance



best is to use mojo as it is


----------



## ph58

noobandroid said:


> best is to use mojo as it is


 

 Thank you !


----------



## ShreyasMax

elliefreckles said:


> Got my Chord Mojo in earlier today, and have been listening to them for about 3-4 hours after they fully charged.
> 
> When I first got it in the mail, I was a little taken back. I thought the thing was supposed to be small, but didn't expect it to be _*THAT*_ small! In my mind I was thinking, I paid $600...and it's this small. My Lyr was like $370 and was this big steel amp w/tubes, so I had been trained to expect really big things the higher the price range. But then I picked up the Mojo, and it made sense. The thing feels really high quality, and is very sexy/appealing (the pictures do not do it justice. I actually thought the pictures of them online, make it look like a plastic/cheap device). But the actual device in person, is actually beautiful! Has a brushed steel feel, and is beautiful in its size/simplicity. I guess the LED lights might be subjective, but I love those too (looks cool at night, and looks futuristic!). Plus you can lower the brightness, if that's not your thing. But overall, it's IMO a very appealing device. Looks much different in person IMO.
> 
> ...




Wow, talk about passion for a headphone! Very emotional, well written indeed.


----------



## SearchOfSub

searchofsub said:


> Yep. The optical is smoother and calmer while the usb is more dynamic and shows better soundstage and imaging and slightly more details. Overall I think the usb sounds more balanced and bring a better musical experience in my case.






I think I might have spoken a little too soon. I said that 20 minutes in of using the Mojo but further listening I prefer the optical on the Mojo just like the Hugo. I think it was the initial small jump in dynamics of the usb input that got me in the beggining.


----------



## bocosb

I keep refreshing my tracking number, if i'm lucky my Mojo will arrive today.. i'm prepared with usb cables, optical cable,  2 amp charger, jack to rca for bottlehead, feels like christmas morning )


----------



## Shetzu

shreyasmax said:


> Wow, talk about passion for a headphone! Very emotional, well written indeed.


----------



## Shetzu

elliefreckles said:


> Got my Chord Mojo in earlier today, and have been listening to them for about 3-4 hours after they fully charged.
> 
> When I first got it in the mail, I was a little taken back. I thought the thing was supposed to be small, but didn't expect it to be _*THAT*_ small! In my mind I was thinking, I paid $600...and it's this small. My Lyr was like $370 and was this big steel amp w/tubes, so I had been trained to expect really big things the higher the price range. But then I picked up the Mojo, and it made sense. The thing feels really high quality, and is very sexy/appealing (the pictures do not do it justice. I actually thought the pictures of them online, make it look like a plastic/cheap device). But the actual device in person, is actually beautiful! Has a brushed steel feel, and is beautiful in its size/simplicity. I guess the LED lights might be subjective, but I love those too (looks cool at night, and looks futuristic!). Plus you can lower the brightness, if that's not your thing. But overall, it's IMO a very appealing device. Looks much different in person IMO.
> 
> ...


 
 Thats wonderfully described.  Here is a toast to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 coz I too have the Hd-800 and am still deciding whether I should go for a portable dac/amp combo like Mojo or go for a bigger setup like Arcam+Burson.
  
 But going through you post has given me a bit of confidence that the HD800 can be partnered with Mojo if required for portability exclusively.


----------



## muinia

I do not enjoy the inconvenience of stacking so decided to let go of my 3-months old Mojo. Please pm if anyone is interested.


----------



## masterpfa

h20fidelity said:


> Ever since I demoed Mojo about 2 weeks ago the thought of purchasing one has not left me alone.
> 
> Its haunting me.... Its caused a massive 'craving' I can't shake. Got me bad!


 
 I am going to be honest with you, honest unlike others on this forum, but I do think you need to hear both sides before completing any purchase of a Mojo.
 Don't do it.......

 Save your money!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But if you do decide to go down that path ask yourself these questions
 1. Are you prepared for that Never Ending search for matching equipment,
 2. Are you currently satisfied with your IEMs or HP's because after listening to the Mojo you may not be
 3. Do you have endless access to credit.
 4. Will you have sufficient hours in the day re-listening to your favourite albums and tracks
 5. Do you really want to be walking around all day with a permanent grin
 6. Do you really want to start investing it higher quality interconnects
  
 I wish I had this forum to read before my purchase, In a few months I had gone from being happy with my Shure SE535, to purchasing HD800's, ACS CIEM, AK100 as a transport and a few custom interconnects.
  
 If you have any consideration for your wallet, don't do it and if you don't want to look like this...
  

  
  
  
 WALK AWAY NOW

 Hope I have helped to save another potential victim


----------



## H20Fidelity

masterpfa said:


> I am going to be honest with you, honest unlike others on this forum, but I do think you need to hear both sides before completing any purchase of a Mojo.
> Don't do it.......
> 
> Save your money!
> ...


 
  
 I have been around the block a few times, the addiction and lust to reach further is not new to me. 
  
 So I set the plan of action and came prepared. I have the two TOTL IEMs I want to use (both Tralucent 1Plus2 hybrids and Ref.1) and Mojo for me is the missing piece to this puzzle. I have planned with great strategy even to the point of a Mojo audition to confirm before going ahead.
  
 I know I don't like full-size headphones much as IEMs for my personal listening environment and IEM wise I'm quite content and yet to hear something more along my preferences than these two. So, really I am left with the cable/interconnect road to travel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Uncle H20 has been down these paths before...  I even have an emergency prepared fallback plan or "plan B" if you will.


----------



## masterpfa

h20fidelity said:


> I have been around the block a few times, the addiction and lust to reach further is not new to me.
> 
> So I set the plan of action and came prepared I have the two TOTL IEMs (both Tralucent 1Plus2 hybrids and Ref.1) and Mojo for me is the missing piece to this puzzle. I have planned with great strategy even to the point of a Mojo audition to confirm before going ahead. I know I don't like full-size headphones much as IEMs for my personal listening environment and IEM wise I'm quite content and yet to hear something more along my preferences than these two. So really I am left with the cable/interconnect road to travel.
> 
> ...


 
 Glad to hear it

 I started off just wanting a better amp than my Fiio E18 as all I was listening to at the time was Google Music via my Nexus 6, along with some Spotify. Initially I was looking to upgrade to the Oppo HA-2 as I heard great things about it, but on research on the likes of What Hi-Fi the best DAC AMP in under £500 category was this thing called a Chord Mojo???????

 So I looked for comparisons for Oppo HA-2 v Mojo and although there weren't many, all reports on this (as I thought at the time) weird looking thing, were so positive, so many people couldn't be wrong, could they?
  
 The What Hi-Fi Awards was the decider for me and I took a blind gamble and purchased my Mojo before even finding this thread.

 I was amazed from day 1 and as a result my music library has moved from AAC and MP3 to FLAC, ALAC, DSD etc,and I have subscribed to Tidal and not looking back

 As I see I was too late with my warning and you have made the commitment. All I can say is
  
* "Welcome Aboard"*


----------



## masterpfa

bocosb said:


> I keep refreshing my tracking number, if i'm lucky my Mojo will arrive today.. i'm prepared with usb cables, optical cable,  2 amp charger, jack to rca for bottlehead, feels like christmas morning )


 
 Be patient as remember 10hr charging is recommended before 1st use.


----------



## Mojo ideas

h20fidelity said:


> Ever since I demoed Mojo about 2 weeks ago the thought of purchasing one has not left me alone.
> 
> Its haunting me.... Its caused a massive 'craving' I can't shake. Got me bad!


 I'm interested please show me. It might mean there are pale imitation crappy copies coming from China soon! Guys be careful and only purchase from traceable sources to our Chord distributors and us. 




naivesound said:


> I've seen a China site (of course) where you can buy a mojo chassis (I'm sure fake) but idk what one would do with just a chassis, I mean the thing seems to be built well I don't see how negligent you have to be just to snap it or something. I guess China will make anything, maybe even another earth


----------



## H20Fidelity

masterpfa said:


> * "Welcome Aboard"*


----------



## Mojo ideas

shreyasmax said:


> Wow, talk about passion for a headphone! Very emotional, well written indeed.


 A lovely sentiment Ellyfreckles Thank you I'm sure that Rob and myself will not ever get a better affirmation of why we should have brought our Mojo to market.


----------



## rkt31

noobandroid said:


> have it set as default playback device,and everything plays through mojo, foobar otoh needs configuration


 
 i think in default device mode, windows volume is not bypassed and also the sample rate is changed as per the shared mode setting. so using chord asio driver in foobar or in j river completely bypasses all windows processes and a bit perfect output is sent to mojo. foobar setting is a bit tricky specially if someone want to stream dsd files to mojo . fist of all install mojo driver, this installs the mojo as device as well required asio driver of chord and many other required processes and its very straight forward. install foobar and add asio component for foobar. now in preference-output tab of foobar select chord asio driver and play the files and you will find that windows volume control is bypassed however foobar volume control will be active which should be set to 100%. using j river is also same and j river does not require adding of asio component. i found foobar to be better than j river once it is set. for dsd in foobar download sacd plugin from Sourceforge.net (foobar component for dsd won't read sacd iso) now install the plugin downloaded from sourceforge. then select output as foobar asio and then double click on foobar asio and select chord driver, after that go to sacd tab of preference and select the output mode as dsd, it will ensure that dsd is outputted as dop.


----------



## angelo898

does anyone have experience using the chord mojo in line out mode? if i were to get 2 active speakers, do i do 1 output to 1 rca or 2 rca?


----------



## Mython

@ *x RELIC x, S**earchOfSub, *and* vapman*, I read your earlier exchange, about windows drivers, with interest, but I am not sure if there is any clear conclusion to draw from it, that would be viable to add to post #3, for other Mojo users.
  
 So, I'm in a holding pattern, on that, and not ignoring any of you


----------



## Mython

angelo898 said:


> does anyone have experience using the chord mojo in line out mode? if i were to get 2 active speakers, do i do 1 output to 1 rca or 2 rca?


 
  
  
 1 Mojo 3.5mm headphone output to 2 RCAs
  

  
  
  
This may also be relevant *for people whose active speakers have XLR inputs*, only:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-is-super-amazingly-awesome/4650#post_12067131
  
  
 .


----------



## H20Fidelity

The only problem I'm facing with my Mojo purchase is... I haven't told my family its coming despite foolishly showing them all Mojo pictures 2 weeks ago after the audition. So they know exactly what it looks like, how I've explained I cannot afford it and exactly how much it costs in Australian prices. So this unobtainable item is going to magically show up around the house and some explaining required.
  
 At the moment, they think the package coming is a $200 IEM.
  
 Of course, I will hide Mojo long as possible.


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> The only problem I'm facing with my Mojo purchase is... I haven't told my family its coming despite foolishly showing them all Mojo pictures 2 weeks ago after the audition. So they know exactly what it looks like, how I've explained I cannot afford it and exactly how much it costs in Australian prices. So this unobtainable item is going to magically show up around the house and some explaining required.
> 
> At the moment, they think the package coming is a $200 IEM.
> 
> Of course, I will hide Mojo long as possible.




You may get away with it given the size of the package. :veryevil:


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> You may get away with it given the size of the package.


 
  
  
_Not for the first time!_


----------



## ph58

Just received the LCD 2 Fazor , pairing with the MOJO : OUTSTANDING  sound quality !


----------



## sonickarma

h20fidelity said:


> The only problem I'm facing with my Mojo purchase is... I haven't told my family its coming despite foolishly showing them all Mojo pictures 2 weeks ago after the audition. So they know exactly what it looks like, how I've explained I cannot afford it and exactly how much it costs in Australian prices. So this unobtainable item is going to magically show up around the house and some explaining required.
> 
> At the moment, they think the package coming is a $200 IEM.
> 
> Of course, I will hide Mojo long as possible.




Might fit in a walkman case


----------



## H20Fidelity

Should be alright camouflaged under a DAP or phone. 
  
_"Oh this? Yeah, this is the cheap knock of version. Yup sounds alright"_
  
 Should have never showed them.


----------



## opienor

I have had the Mojo for about a month now and am just loving it to bits. It really makes a big difference to the sound of just about anything I own. From my AK100 to my iphone, from crappy IEMs to full sized headphones. Amazing little thing!
  
 I have one little "issue" though: I travel a lot and have to keep my Mojo and my headphones in my flight bag most of the day. I have had a couple of incidents where the Mojo battery is completely drained when I finally get to enjoy it after the working day. I quickly found out that the unit itself is OK, but it is accidently switched on when carried around in my bag. Those big round balls (ahem) easily get depressed lying against the sidewalls of my bag.
 I could of course put it in the paper box it came with, but it´s a little big and impractical. Wouldn´t it be great if there would be some kind of slick formfit plastic case for it? Or maybe a way to electronically lock it to prevent it from accidently switching on (like for example most modern travel shavers have).
 Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## sonickarma

Any update on the silver verson of MoJo ? Iirc i saw some pictures some time ago?


----------



## Mython

opienor said:


> Wouldn´t it be great if there would be some kind of slick formfit plastic case for it?


 
  
  
 If you can be patient, your wish may soon come true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
(note: these are Chord *prototype* pics)


----------



## racebit

Please can anyone help recommend on a 0.5m-1m optical cable? Is the Supra ZAC worth the £32?


----------



## Light - Man

Originally Posted by *angelo898* 


  
 does anyone have experience using the chord mojo in line out mode? if i were to get 2 active speakers, do i do 1 output to 1 rca or 2 rca?
  
 I am not sure if these are suitable for active speakers you mention.
  
  
 2 options below, I have both, the first one/link, the 2 RCA plugs were very tight so it is best to push and twist them at the same time onto your amp but otherwise it very good for the money as I have tried several more expensive that did not sound as good.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B001F3HOBO/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003VJX2F2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------



## Mython

It turned out that* angelo898* has Genelec 8030a active speakers (told me via PM), which apparently require XLR, rather than RCA, input, so I updated my previous reply with an additional link:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13350#post_12423100


----------



## Francisk

h20fidelity said:


> Ever since I demoed Mojo about 2 weeks ago the thought of purchasing one has not left me alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






So I see that you've taken the plunge....not to worry....you won't regret it.


----------



## opienor

mython said:


> If you can be patient, your wish may soon come true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Wow that looks great! Looks like the buttons sit much deeper through the case. That should really help. Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## uzi2

racebit said:


> Please can anyone help recommend on a 0.5m-1m optical cable? Is the Supra ZAC worth the £32?



Most cheap optical cables of this length are capable of 24/192 without dropouts.
Something like this should be fine.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Probably another 'late to the party' but I have noticed that there are more than a few old geezers like himself here having a blast with Mojo.  Does everyone already know about the live shows from Springsteen available for download?
  
 if not, it is here:   http://live.brucespringsteen.net
  
 If so, given how little I know about audio, but have iPhone 6, Macbook Pro, Mojo and Beyer T1.2, what download format should I purchase?
  
 I have a few shows (avoiding repetition where I can) in MP3 format.  (This one is free:  http://live.brucespringsteen.net/live-music/0,13637/Free-MP3-Download-11-5-1980-ASU-Activity-Center-Tempe-AZ.html)
  
  
 The price is more for "lossless" and "HD" 
  
 Complete Show is 9.95 
  
 Lossless   $12.95
  
 HD:  $19.95 is FLAC or ALAC  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## uzi2

peter hyatt said:


> Probably another 'late to the party' but I have noticed that there are more than a few old geezers like himself here having a blast with Mojo.  Does everyone already know about the live shows from Springsteen available for download?
> 
> if not, it is here:   http://live.brucespringsteen.net
> 
> ...


 

 Avoid MP3 as it is lossy compression.
 I looked at one of the shows and it said that it was mixed from 24/48 multi tracks, so there would be little point in going for the double rate DSD or 24/192 versions. The standard Lossless would look like the way to go.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

joedoe said:


> New Mojo owner checking in. First Chord product and you can color me impressed so far. I'm running from my MBP with JRMC20 into a pair of Grado GH1's and SennGrado's of my own design. Good stuff so far!


 

 Congratulations.
  
 I was so overwhelmed by the Mojo that it became my portable and desktop.  It replaced a desktop DAC, desktop AMP, and portable AMP in one swoop.  Both my wife and I are stunned at the sound quality and are enjoying so much of the music we stopped listening to due to years of repetition.  The Mojo has blown away everything I have tried.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

uzi2 said:


> Avoid MP3 as it is lossy compression.
> I looked at one of the shows and it said that it was mixed from 24/48 multi tracks, so there would be little point in going for the double rate DSD or 24/192 versions. The standard Lossless would look like the way to go.


 

 Uzi, thanks.  As I learn, I will eventually figure it out, but I need advice now, so it is appreciated.  
  
 I am using Tidal on the iPhone, though I should likely download Chrome and give it a try here at the MBP.   Mojo has opened up a new world of listening for us.


----------



## noobandroid

any android people managed to get mojo to play on spotify? i can get sound via UAPP but not other apps at all


----------



## Peter Hyatt

opienor said:


> Wow that looks great! Looks like the buttons sit much deeper through the case. That should really help. Thanks for taking the time to reply


 

 Yes, since Mojo is with me constantly, I am concerned about nicks and falls, just about everything except being run over by a tank.  
  
 Tidal:  Mojo:  Mac:   Chrome. 
  
 I *cannot *get sound from Chrome under any conditions!  I have tried it using no connections, just internal speakers, as well as choosing Mojo, but no sound whatsoever.  Re-start, and reading through various google answers...zip.  
  
 I really wanted to give the highest sound level they offer a chance knowing I have both the DAC and headphones to realize the potential.  
  
 Anyone else?


----------



## racebit

uzi2 said:


> Most cheap optical cables of this length are capable of 24/192 without dropouts.
> Something like this should be fine.


 
  
 Thanks.
 I was tempted by something better as the SupraZAC at £32, but I will try then a more cost effective one.
 I have just ordered Mojo with a KabelDirekt - PRO Series 1m for £4.79. I will get both this Friday!    Musical weekend ahead


----------



## eltorrete

I have a serious problem with my mojo.............................................
  
  
 ......... He has gotten into my IEMs a full orchestra ........... guauuuuuu all sounds great ....... from Hans Zimmer to Billie Jean to Prodigy, from Spotify to Onkyo HF ........... thank you thank you Chord.
  
  
  
 Now it ask, how some portable amplifier to improve even more this beast with Full Headphones?


----------



## music4mhell

light - man said:


> Originally Posted by *angelo898*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have genelec active speakers, i use mojo's lime out every day.. i use 3.5 mm to rca (l&r)...

lthe first link of amazon will work..

let me know if you need more info..


----------



## music4mhell

u 





noobandroid said:


> any android people managed to get mojo to play on spotify? i can get sound via UAPP but not other apps at all


 u can use android apps and default usb out will be upsample to 192khz...

i don't use uapp, i use android's native usb audio out


----------



## racebit

racebit said:


> Thanks.
> I was tempted by something better as the SupraZAC at £32, but I will try then a more cost effective one.
> I have just ordered Mojo with a KabelDirekt - PRO Series 1m for £4.79. I will get both this Friday!    Musical weekend ahead


 
  
 There is this review
         http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62-cd-reviews/776-chord-mojo-review.html?showall=1
 that states:
 "Under test, the optical input worked to 192kHz from our spectrum analyser, only occasionally becoming intermittent, but 192kHz music files did not play at all from my Astell&Kern AK120 over Chord's own short optical cable. This behaviour is common via optical S/PDIF because the cables and TOSLINK connectors cannot reliably support the data rate 192k imposes. It isn't a Mojo problem."
  
 It is said even Chord optical cable cannot handle it. So maybe in this case the problem is the AK120?


----------



## uzi2

eltorrete said:


> I have a serious problem with my mojo.............................................
> 
> 
> ......... He has gotten into my IEMs a full orchestra ........... guauuuuuu all sounds great ....... from Hans Zimmer to Billie Jean to Prodigy, from Spotify to Onkyo HF ........... thank you thank you Chord.
> ...


 

 Adding an amp will add distortion. If you like the sound of the Mojo, it is fully capable of driving all but the most demanding full sized headphones such as HE6.


----------



## uzi2

racebit said:


> There is this review
> http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62-cd-reviews/776-chord-mojo-review.html?showall=1
> that states:
> "Under test, the optical input worked to 192kHz from our spectrum analyser, only occasionally becoming intermittent, but 192kHz music files did not play at all from my Astell&Kern AK120 over Chord's own short optical cable. This behaviour is common via optical S/PDIF because the cables and TOSLINK connectors cannot reliably support the data rate 192k imposes. It isn't a Mojo problem."
> ...


 

 I have a couple of cheap optical cables and the one supplied with my Hugo and they all play 24/192 from my AK100ii without any problem.


----------



## racebit

uzi2 said:


> I have a couple of cheap optical cables and the one supplied with my Hugo and they all play 24/192 from my AK100ii without any problem.


 
  
 Very happy to hear that. Would you have a possible explanation for this suprising report from hi-fi world?


----------



## Mython

racebit said:


> uzi2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple of cheap optical cables and the one supplied with my Hugo and they all play 24/192 from my AK100ii without any problem.
> ...


 
  
  
 Allow me to proffer an explanation, if I may:


----------



## racebit

mython said:


> Allow me to proffer an explanation, if I may:


 
  
 Would you apply/suggest that explanation to this specific report or to any/most report regarding optical cables?


----------



## eltorrete

uzi2 said:


> Adding an amp will add distortion. If you like the sound of the Mojo, it is fully capable of driving all but the most demanding full sized headphones such as HE6.


 
  
 my main options are HE-400i, HE-560, AKG K712 or Audeze EL-8. I'm looking for an open headphone for all types of music. For EDM  and Gaming I have the V-moda Crossfade Wireless
  
 "TusOjillos Negros - Camaron de La Isla" + Mojo ..... big big big sound


----------



## uzi2

eltorrete said:


> my main options are HE-400i, HE-560, AKG K712 or Audeze EL-8. I'm looking for an open headphone for all types of music. For EDM  and Gaming I have the V-moda Crossfade Wireless
> 
> "TusOjillos Negros - Camaron de La Isla" + Mojo ..... big big big sound


 

 I run the HE-560 from Hugo and it usually stays between the default startup volume "green" and "light blue". The Mojo will happily drive all the options in your list.


----------



## eltorrete

uzi2 said:


> I run the HE-560 from Hugo and it usually stays between the default startup volume "green" and "light blue". The Mojo will happily drive all the options in your list.


 
 thank you very much. How is the HE-560 + mojo sound with all kinds of music? Have you been able to prove the HE-400i or EL-8 Open for comparison?


----------



## uzi2

eltorrete said:


> thank you very much. How is the HE-560 + mojo sound with all kinds of music? Have you been able to prove the HE-400i or EL-8 Open for comparison?


 

 I've not heard them with the Mojo, just confirming that the Mojo has the power to drive them really well and based on the relative efficiencies - all the others in your list as well. It looks like a good sample for you to audition.


----------



## esm87

eltorrete said:


> my main options are HE-400i, HE-560, AKG K712 or Audeze EL-8. I'm looking for an open headphone for all types of music. For EDM  and Gaming I have the V-moda Crossfade Wireless
> 
> "TusOjillos Negros - Camaron de La Isla" + Mojo ..... big big big sound




Hey! I also have the crossfade wireless. Thinking of buying this, how do these headphones sound with mojo??? Im also awaiting my sz1000's


----------



## bocosb

My newly arrived Mojo is charging as we speak.. oh, the wait


----------



## deuter

Mojo band to tie with ak100, where to get it from ?


----------



## Mojo ideas

bocosb said:


> My newly arrived Mojo is charging as we speak.. oh, the wait   the battery indicator is blue ... Your good to go!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mojo ideas said:


>


 

 Yeah, I charged it, but I had to listen, too!  
  
 Congrats...


----------



## betula

bocosb said:


> My newly arrived Mojo is charging as we speak.. oh, the wait


 

 Audio heaven is on the corner.


----------



## Mython

racebit said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Allow me to proffer an explanation, if I may:
> ...


 
  
  
 Joking aside, here is an interesting post from earlier in this very thread, that you may find relevant:
  


sandalaudio said:


> cattlethief said:
> 
> 
> > still wondering if it could be the cables i am using, one of them plays the 24/176 music sample from the AK PLAYERS and the other 2 dont all three dont play 192,I have a sysconcept cable coming this week hopefully that will solve the mystery.
> ...


 
  
  
 Some people seem to get lucky with cheap optical cables, but plenty of people have found that their cheap cable fails to transmit 24/192 reliably, hence my joke about it being roulette.
  
  
 I suppose you could try a cheap one from, say, Amazon, and take advantage of their returns policy if it doesn't work properly.
  
 .


----------



## Duy Le

It's strange: when I listen Noble K10 with P90SD, the sound is warm, smooth but with Mojo it is harsh and dry. When I listen my R70X with P90SD I get the same sound like my K10 but with Mojo the sound is neutral, balance. Could you please help me to explain what's happen? Is Mojo better with headphone than IEM ?


----------



## AudioBear

opienor said:


> I have had the Mojo for about a month now and am just loving it to bits. It really makes a big difference to the sound of just about anything I own. From my AK100 to my iphone, from crappy IEMs to full sized headphones. Amazing little thing!
> 
> I have one little "issue" though: I travel a lot and have to keep my Mojo and my headphones in my flight bag most of the day. I have had a couple of incidents where the Mojo battery is completely drained when I finally get to enjoy it after the working day. I quickly found out that the unit itself is OK, but it is accidently switched on when carried around in my bag. Those big round balls (ahem) easily get depressed lying against the sidewalls of my bag.
> I could of course put it in the paper box it came with, but it´s a little big and impractical. Wouldn´t it be great if there would be some kind of slick formfit plastic case for it? Or maybe a way to electronically lock it to prevent it from accidently switching on (like for example most modern travel shavers have).
> Anybody else experienced this?


 

 happened to me yesterday!  I haven't come up with a good solution yet...


----------



## Replicant187

audiobear said:


> happened to me yesterday!  I haven't come up with a good solution yet...




how about put it in the case like this?



cloudkicker said:


>


----------



## Racy

That's what it's all about!


----------



## AudioBear

music4mhell said:


> i have genelec active speakers, i use mojo's lime out every day.. i use 3.5 mm to rca (l&r)...
> 
> lthe first link of amazon will work..
> 
> let me know if you need more info..


 

 I use the same set-up with a pair of Emotiva Airmotiv 4s and the sound is amazing.  I didn't know the speakers were so good until I connected Mojo.


----------



## AudioBear

replicant187 said:


> how about put it in the case like this?


 

 love it!  I have a case for a portable Samsung SSD that's padded and fits pretty well that I am going to try tomorrow on a flight.  But since this problem is the odd occurrence that's not a very robust experimental design.  I will keep using the case until it happens again, or not...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

audiobear said:


> love it!  I have a case for a portable Samsung SSD that's padded and fits pretty well that I am going to try tomorrow on a flight.  But since this problem is the odd occurrence that's not a very robust experimental design.  I will keep using the case until it happens again, or not...


 

 I'm using a portable case from Zoom recorder for now until Chord Electronics releases a case.  I haven't had the power go on, so perhaps depending upon what you 'pad; it with. 
  
 By the way, see what mojo does with the bass notes of the cello on this video.  It is something special:   http://www.amberrubarth.com/video (first video for bass) 
  
 I wasn't familiar with the artist until I read a Mojo review that mentioned her.  On one album, the Mojo makes it sound as if the cajon is being played right behind your right ear.  Until I got used to it, I would forget and quickly look over my shoulder thinking there was a knock on the door!
  
   Mojo is magic with bass.   The review that someone posted today said this very thing:  it can handle any bass thrown at it.  I went to Fleetwood Mac to hear what the reviewer heard and agree.


----------



## opienor

replicant187 said:


> how about put it in the case like this?


 
  
 Nice! I need something like that while waiting for the real deal.
 The feeling of powering on the Mojo in a hotel room after waiting for it all day, only to see the red blinking LED: #dyingalittleontheinside


----------



## esm87

Guys, im from the uk, the mojo is £400 here. Price is no joke for average joe considering alot of people dont make this money from a full week of work after tax, it takes some people two full weeks to make £400 after tax.

Im fortunate that I earn fairly good money and my life bills are low. However £400 is still £400 lol. 

My current setup is s6 edge plus into hifimediy into cayin c5 into v moda crossfade wireless and soon to be sz1000... files are 320kb or less. How much difference would the mojo make in sound quality? Im also considering the hifiman he400i or audioquest nighthawk further down the line.

Id love feedback as I dont want to spend £400 on a slight improvement, I want a considerable one at that price. I can click buy right now on amazon I can afford it but I still dont want to be foolish or overly optimistic and feel let down.

My setup is the best ive heard, (probably not that great lol) ive never heard super high end audio equipment.

Cheers guys


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Guys, im from the uk, the mojo is £400 here. Price is no joke for average joe considering alot of people dont make this money from a full week of work after tax, it takes some people two full weeks to make £400 after tax.
> 
> Im fortunate that I earn fairly good money and my life bills are low. However £400 is still £400 lol.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Everything in the world of hi-fi is a case of 'diminishing returns', so a 10-50% improvement is negligible to some people's ears, but night-&-day to others, as though it was a 500% improvement.
  
 If finances are tight, it's only sensible to make a little extra effort, to get some demo time, rather than just jumping-in (unless it proves impossible for one to find a demo).
  
 Fortunately for you, you are in the UK, and you *do* have the option of a demo:
  


philw said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


 
  
  
*PhilW* can be contacted _*here*_


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> Everything in the world of hi-fi is a case of 'diminishing returns', so a 10-50% improvement is negligible to some people's ears, but night-&-day to others, as though it was a 500% improvement.
> 
> If finances are tight, it's only sensible to make a little extra effort, to get some demo time, rather than just jumping-in (unless it proves impossible for one to find a demo).
> 
> ...




Cheers bud i really appreciate that! Its not even the fact finances are tight. I just recognise £400 is fairly hefty... I also do metal detecting as another hobby and that aint cheap either specially as my long awaited latest release is about to be launched lol.

I'll contact that guy now thanks alot


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Guys, im from the uk, the mojo is £400 here. Price is no joke for average joe considering alot of people dont make this money from a full week of work after tax, it takes some people two full weeks to make £400 after tax.
> 
> Im fortunate that I earn fairly good money and my life bills are low. However £400 is still £400 lol.
> 
> ...




I agree, test your gear with the Mojo to see if you notice a worthwhile improvement. Off the bat I'd say your headphones are the weakest link to noticing an improvement.


----------



## stevemiddie

esm87 said:


> Cheers bud i really appreciate that! Its not even the fact finances are tight. I just recognise £400 is fairly hefty... I also do metal detecting as another hobby and that aint cheap either specially as my long awaited latest release is about to be launched lol.
> 
> I'll contact that guy now thanks alot


 
  
 Take advantage of Amazons return policy if you don't care for the Mojo


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> I agree, test your gear with the Mojo to see if you notice a worthwhile improvement. Off the bat I'd say your headphones are the weakest link to noticing an improvement.




Cheers for the reply. I agree as my headphones sound good to me and the music I listen to but I can also appreciate that something like 400i etc is another playing field. Im after good deep bass with solid clear vocals and good clear highs. From what Ive researched the mojo is a step in the right direction. Im a basshead but when i listen to my rock playlist i want to really hear the full sound spectrum from bon jovi, whitesnake etc through to fleetwood mac, kings of leon etc


----------



## esm87

stevemiddie said:


> Take advantage of Amazons return policy if you don't care for the Mojo




Ye probably best option. I would assume they will perform better than our team at the moment lol


----------



## eltorrete

esm87 said:


> Hey! I also have the crossfade wireless. Thinking of buying this, how do these headphones sound with mojo??? Im also awaiting my sz1000's


 
  
  
 after only one day of testing, Crossfade has greatly improved. The sound remains more or less the same but with more separation and something more than stuck. The improvement is most evident in the Macbook (audirvana) than the Iphone (Onkio player).


----------



## wahsmoh

stevemiddie said:


> Take advantage of Amazons return policy if you don't care for the Mojo


 

 That's a smart idea. If I purchase the Mojo it will be through Amazon. I plan on going on a trip to Peru in July so I'm thinking of bringing my TH-X00 and buying a Mojo as a permanent solution to my portable needs. Now that is the ultimate "hype-fi" setup. TH-X00 w/ Alpha pads and Mojo.. both are respectively the two most hyped products in their categories for 2015. The TH-X00 has really lived up to the hype and surpassed it in my opinion. It is simply a very well tuned headphone.
  
 The Mojo is something that caught my interest the most because the majority of portable solutions with DACs tend to be the off-the-shelf variety of chips that don't quench my needs in sound quality. I really want to hear this FPGA with more processing power than the Hugo. That is really remarkable for the price tag. The Mojo is calling for my money.. I can hear it now


----------



## stevemiddie

esm87 said:


> Ye probably best option. I would assume they will perform better than our team at the moment lol


 
  
 A chipmunk would perform better at this moment in time.


----------



## racebit

mython said:


> Joking aside, here is an interesting post from earlier in this very thread, that you may find relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks a lot for this info. Very interesting.
 I understand these flaws in cheap cables, but not on $100 cables!
 Funny they say cheap $20 cable. I would say cheap cables are up to $6.
 When my Kabeldirekt cable arrives I will examine with a 8x loup and test at 196 kbps, to see if I got lucky 
 If it does not work at 196kbps, I will try a more expensive one, maybe Supra ZAC or Chord.
 Being outside UK, I think I will not bother returning a cheap £4.76 item, unless it is totally defective (meaning not working at 96kbps).
 Thanks!


----------



## masterpfa

wahsmoh said:


> That's a smart idea. If I purchase the Mojo it will be through Amazon.


 
 For those in the UK I see that Richer Sounds also stock the Mojo now, not sure if they would have them in-store to demo but I know how helpful they can be and I'm sure there will be a unit somewhere that they could allow you to listen to.
  
 With distance selling rules especially in the UK, if purchased online you usually are able to return within a certain time frame, enough time for you to trial in the comfort of your own home, so as suggested above the likes of Amazon and Richer Sounds would offer that option.
  
 EDIT: I remember introducing the staff at Richer Sounds to the Mojo when I first purchased mine and needed some decent Headphones. I was allowed to try Shure, Grado, Audeze at the time my budget settled on the Grados, but I also had a chance to listen to the HD800's and knew I had to get these at sometime.


----------



## NaiveSound

What happens if I line out a mojo to another mojo? Do I double thr sound quality or do I double my idiocity?

On a more serious note, wheb I use car speaker, do I use line out to aux or just plug it in headphone way


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> What happens if I line out a mojo to another mojo? Do I double thr sound quality or do I double my idiocity?
> 
> On a more serious note, wheb I use car speaker, do I use line out to aux or just plug it in headphone way




You simply can't because the Mojo has no digital OUTPUT or analogue INPUT.

Just saw your edit. The only way to output the sound from Mojo is through the 3.5mm jack so then to the aux in the car stereo would be the best. If the car stereo clips (I think it will at 3V line level) then just lower the Mojo volume until it doesn't clip. 4 clicks down from line level is 1.9V which is close to the 2V CD standard. If it still clips just lower the Mojo volume. 

My 370Z "premium" BOSE (*B*y *O*ther *S*tereo *E*quipment  ) clips using the X5 line out of 1.7V.


----------



## noobandroid

naivesound said:


> What happens if I line out a mojo to another mojo? Do I double thr sound quality or do I double my idiocity?
> 
> On a more serious note, wheb I use car speaker, do I use line out to aux or just plug it in headphone way



the way i use in car is pressing both volume + and - while power on and connect it to car aux in and control vol via car player, and its real good,as i have Blaupunkt set in car


----------



## analogmusic

Buy with confidence.Mojo is not a marginal improvement compared to any phone, it's a day and night difference. I've done the test.


----------



## kkcc

racebit said:


> Thanks a lot for this info. Very interesting.
> I understand these flaws in cheap cables, but not on $100 cables!
> Funny they say cheap $20 cable. I would say cheap cables are up to $6.
> When my Kabeldirekt cable arrives I will examine with a 8x loup and test at 196 kbps, to see if I got lucky
> ...




Hope your cable works well for you. Alsk another tip is to ways avoid any type of conversion adapter for optical cables, it would degrade performance without exception. There are also times a cable didn't work as the jack is not insertly snuggly, or the cable bended too much.

Re optical cable quality, I will always stick with SysConcept multistrand for ALL my optical cables. I find it most assuring to get them from an optical equipment specialist than from a boutique/bespoke audio cable maker.


----------



## Peti

Just curious, if I want to get an aftermarket USB cable to connect it to the Mojo does it have to have the OTG micro termination or the regular (non-OTG) micro termination will do as well?
  
 Thanks


----------



## masterpfa

peti said:


> Just curious, if I want to get an aftermarket USB cable to connect it to the Mojo does it have to have the OTG micro termination or the regular (non-OTG) micro termination will do as well?
> 
> Thanks


 
 I quite sure it needs to be OTG to work with an Android or the very latest Windows 10  950 Lumia mobile phones.


----------



## racebit

kkcc said:


> Hope your cable works well for you. Alsk another tip is to ways avoid any type of conversion adapter for optical cables, it would degrade performance without exception. There are also times a cable didn't work as the jack is not insertly snuggly, or the cable bended too much.
> 
> Re optical cable quality, I will always stick with SysConcept multistrand for ALL my optical cables. I find it most assuring to get them from an optical equipment specialist than from a boutique/bespoke audio cable maker.


 

 Thanks for the suggestion. I will sure consider SysConcept for my next optical cable purchase. They are quite inexpensive and they seem well respected as you say.
 Yes, I will have no conversion and I will give enough space for the cable to curve gently. As it is a desktop fixed setup and a 1m cable I should have no problem there.
 Also I am hoping the metal gold plated connectors of the Kabeldirekt will provide a tight fit that will not degrade over time. We'll see.
  
 The theoretical specified advantage of the Supra ZAC is higher transmission (zero attenuation). But that is a spec of perfect (no defect) cable, and as it has been pointed out, the problem with cables start with deviant specimens, not perfect specimens.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Peti

masterpfa said:


> I quite sure it needs to be OTG to work with an Android or the very latest Windows 10  950 Lumia mobile phones.


 

 That's the point; I want to connect the Mojo to my laptop. In that case I still need to go with OTG micro?


----------



## music4mhell

naivesound said:


> What happens if I line out a mojo to another mojo? Do I double thr sound quality or do I double my idiocity?
> 
> On a more serious note, wheb I use car speaker, do I use line out to aux or just plug it in headphone way


 
 The line out of Mojo is analog, and yours other Mojo can take only digital input,
  
 Could you plz explain how will you connect the chord mojo ? I am super curious to know


----------



## harpo1

peti said:


> That's the point; I want to connect the Mojo to my laptop. In that case I still need to go with OTG micro?


 
 No you don't need an OTG to connect the Mojo to your laptop.


----------



## Mediahound

For the Apple camera connection USB to Lightning cable. Do I need the Apple one or is there a cheaper one that works just as good?


----------



## noobandroid

mediahound said:


> For the Apple camera connection USB to Lightning cable. Do I need the Apple one or is there a cheaper one that works just as good?



i think as long the device id detectable then it can be used, try a cheaper one 1st, who knows it works


----------



## ShreyasMax

mojo ideas said:


> A lovely sentiment Ellyfreckles Thank you I'm sure that Rob and myself will not ever get a better affirmation of why we should have brought our Mojo to market.




Yours truly is banking on similar emotions to pervade when, and if, the Mojo arrives for a test run, here in India.


----------



## AudioBear

noobandroid said:


> i think as long the device id detectable then it can be used, try a cheaper one 1st, who knows it works




Read the 3rd post. This is covered in depth.

FWIW the answer is mostly no there are no less expensive alternatives. There is an ID chip in the Apple CCK. FiiO makes an L-19 cable which is apparently not widely sold that might be cheaper.


----------



## Mediahound

audiobear said:


> Read the 3rd post. This is covered in depth.
> 
> FWIW the answer is mostly no there are no less expensive alternatives. There is an ID chip in the Apple CCK. FiiO makes an L-19 cable which is apparently not widely sold that might be cheaper.


 

 Thanks.


----------



## esm87

analogmusic said:


> Buy with confidence.Mojo is not a marginal improvement compared to any phone, it's a day and night difference. I've done the test.




Theres a richer sounds in cardiff bout 25 mins from me. I'll ring them today to see if they got the mojo to demo


----------



## bavinck

Maybe every 10 posts someone should just post "read the 3rd post"?


----------



## sabloke

Just got this delivered
 http://www.lindy.com.au/usb-otg-cable-type-micro-b-to-micro-b-1m
  
 Pretty cheap and quality looks more than OK for the price. Needed a 1m long micro to micro OTG to use with my phone and DP-X1. Colour coding on plugs is a nice touch-red one goes to the source.
  
 I said it before, give us thumbs down buttons to use for letting people know they should read post 3 before asking the same question over and over again


----------



## Shetzu

mojo ideas said:


> A lovely sentiment Ellyfreckles Thank you I'm sure that Rob and myself will not ever get a better affirmation of why we should have brought our Mojo to market.


 
 Hi John. What is the inside news of the Mojo coming to the Indian Market. There are many who are looking forward to getting one.


----------



## music4mhell

shetzu said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > A lovely sentiment Ellyfreckles Thank you I'm sure that Rob and myself will not ever get a better affirmation of why we should have brought our Mojo to market.
> ...


 
 Mojo is available in India from last 3 months, and i was the 2nd person top buy in India


----------



## x RELIC x

mediahound said:


> For the Apple camera connection USB to Lightning cable. Do I need the Apple one or is there a cheaper one that works just as good?




Cheap knock offs usually mean poor reliability.

FiiO has released their L19 cable which replaces the Apple camera to Lighning cable and no extra USB cable is required.

http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB

There is also the Lavricables option.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172046678763?hash=item280ec7faeb:g:hrYAAOSwoydWrdn9


----------



## Shetzu

music4mhell said:


> Mojo is available in India from last 3 months, and i was the 2nd person top buy in India


 
 Hey. Thanks for the info. If I may ask what did you pay for it.


----------



## music4mhell

shetzu said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo is available in India from last 3 months, and i was the 2nd person top buy in India
> ...


I paid Inr 45k, which is equivalent to 450 pound.. which is not that high from oroginal price in uk i.e. 400 pound


----------



## Shetzu

music4mhell said:


> I paid Inr 45k, which is equivalent to 450 pound.. which is not that high from oroginal price in uk i.e. 400 pound


 
 I have a quoted price from one of the dealers for 38K here in New Delhi.


----------



## ShreyasMax

music4mhell said:


> Mojo is available in India from last 3 months, and i was the 2nd person top buy in India




Congrats on your purchase. I was already aware of its availability here in India; I should've corrected my earlier post. I am only looking for it to be available via more distributors, and in particular one who I'm in touch with, which would make an audition possible. He says he'll try for the deal to get through soon. And I certainly hope so too!


----------



## Peti

harpo1 said:


> No you don't need an OTG to connect the Mojo to your laptop.


 

 Thank You!


----------



## music4mhell

shetzu said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I paid Inr 45k, which is equivalent to 450 pound.. which is not that high from oroginal price in uk i.e. 400 pound
> ...


great then..just buy if you get all warranty services..n check his name on distributors on chord website..so u can check his legitmacy ..


----------



## Shetzu

music4mhell said:


> great then..just buy if you get all warranty services..n check his name on distributors on chord website..so u can check his legitmacy ..


 
 Yes he is listed under the distributor list of Chord Mojo.Looks legitimate.


----------



## music4mhell

shetzu said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > great then..just buy if you get all warranty services..n check his name on distributors on chord website..so u can check his legitmacy ..
> ...


 
 Awesome, it's a great deal, don't miss this opportunity, before it's too late


----------



## Shetzu

music4mhell said:


> Awesome, it's a great deal, don't miss this opportunity, before it's too late


 
 Yes shall try close deal by next week. I have the Hd800. But I am still trying to speculate and have following combo in mind too:
 Options
 Burson Soloist Sl + Arcam irDac (desktop) or
 Chord Mojo (portable)
 Currently I am using my iCan Micro to run the HD 800 with my X5II as transport DAC.


----------



## music4mhell

shetzu said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, it's a great deal, don't miss this opportunity, before it's too late
> ...


i did choose mojo over the arcam irdac and audiolab mdac...and i am very happy with my decision..
i use mojo as desktop dac in my room with my genelecs


----------



## Shetzu

music4mhell said:


> i did choose mojo over the arcam irdac and audiolab mdac...and i am very happy with my decision..
> i use mojo as desktop dac in my room with my genelecs


 
 Thats great. I will PM you for few queries I may have. Do you think the mojo +HD800 combo is worth having than going for a expensive combo of Burson+arcam currently as start up


----------



## Vidal

The Fiio L19 isn't a Fiio product, I've had this confirmed by Fiio direct. Although I don't believe there are any issues with the cable. 

The cheap knock off CCK cables are perfectly serviceable if you get a good one, if you're handy with a soldering iron you can make a direct connection cable yourself, see my signature for a link from one of these. There are other sellers on EBay selling cheaper versions of the lavricable.


----------



## deltronzero

Woot woot, gotta love China.  Picked up this TINY android phone running 4.4 (which works with USB Player Pro!) and a microSD slot.  PERFECT transport for the Mojo, oooh man!


----------



## echoz

deltronzero said:


> Woot woot, gotta love China.  Picked up this TINY android phone running 4.4 (which works with USB Player Pro!) and a microSD slot.  PERFECT transport for the Mojo, oooh man!




Can u share the link?


----------



## Raketen

deltronzero said:


> Woot woot, gotta love China.  Picked up this TINY android phone running 4.4 (which works with USB Player Pro!) and a microSD slot.  PERFECT transport for the Mojo, oooh man!


 
 Neat! Looks like the "Sudroid Mini Cool" they have on amazon (under about 20 different names). I was wondering if those would work with OTG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I hope smaller phones (or fanny packs) make a comeback soon. Big screens are nice but not so good for pocketable stacks.


----------



## Blasyrkh

nice to know that this "thing" works, and a huawei mate does not


----------



## rkt31

music4mhell said:


> great then..just buy if you get all warranty services..n check his name on distributors on chord website..so u can check his legitmacy ..


 
 i got for rs 39k from profx, it was about 2 months back.  this is hugo but with slight warmish tone. it has physically stronger usb input than hugo. this dac would easily beats the likes of naim, benchmark hgc2, arcam irdac( i had this one and mojo/hugo are far far superior in sq ), audiolab m dac and many more .


----------



## eltorrete

mediahound said:


> For the Apple camera connection USB to Lightning cable. Do I need the Apple one or is there a cheaper one that works just as good?


 
 I have a cheap (2,6 €) and works well with spotify and apple music  in Onkyo player have some cut but I'm not sure whether cable.


----------



## masterpfa

deltronzero said:


> Woot woot, gotta love China.  Picked up this TINY android phone running 4.4 (which works with USB Player Pro!) and a microSD slot.  PERFECT transport for the Mojo, oooh man!


 
 Guess what I will be ordering today


----------



## uzi2

bavinck said:


> Maybe every 10 posts someone should just post "read the 3rd post"?


 

 They do. It's at the top of every page...


----------



## Shetzu

Could anyone tell me how Mojo compares to Desktop Amp like Burson Soloist for full sized Cans like Hd800 or any other .


----------



## ubs28

My Chord Mojo looses connection all the time. I think I found out what the problem is.

The USB cable is not secure in the Chord Mojo. So when I move the Mojo, I loose connection.

Should I send back the Mojo for a new one that hopefully has a more secure fit with USB cables?


----------



## x RELIC x

ubs28 said:


> My Chord Mojo looses connection all the time. I think I found out what the problem is.
> 
> The USB cable is not secure in the Chord Mojo. So when I move the Mojo, I loose connection.
> 
> Should I send back the Mojo for a new one that hopefully has a more secure fit with USB cables?




Are you using the included short USB cable? It's been found to have a loose connection while other USB cables are fine.


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> Are you using the included short USB cable? It's been found to have a loose connection while other USB cables are fine.


 
 I ordered a usb cable from larvicables and honestly i like it very much and looks amazing as well and good quality


----------



## Gofre

I'm planning to pick up a Mojo to pair with my iBasso DX50 acting as the audio source, however I'm having trouble figuring out exactly what kind of cable I'll need. Both have what appears to be a 3.5mm jack for their coax cable, would it be wishful thinking to think a standard aux cable will do the job? If that wouldn't work, any insight into the sort of cable that would work would be awesome!


----------



## Blasyrkh

gofre said:


> I'm planning to pick up a Mojo to pair with my iBasso DX50 acting as the audio source, however I'm having trouble figuring out exactly what kind of cable I'll need. Both have what appears to be a 3.5mm jack for their coax cable, would it be wishful thinking to think a standard aux cable will do the job? If that wouldn't work, any insight into the sort of cable that would work would be awesome!


 
_"Because of the cost, you might be tempted to use a standard analog RCA audio cable to make a digital connection. Not a good idea. A traditional RCA cable isn't shielded, nor does it have the bandwidth that coaxial cable provides. A digital coaxial cable offers 75-ohm impedance and a wider frequency bandwidth than the thinner, unshielded RCA cable. If you do connect a standard RCA audio cable, you'll find that you start to lose the signal over long distances, due to the lack of shielding. That lack of signal typically manifests itself in the form of stuttering audio—you're not getting all the digital bits on a consistent basis. You may also notice interference from other electrical devices, including electric lights. The longer the cable run, the worse the signal loss; you may not notice it with short cables (three foot or so)."_
  
_from _http://www.quepublishing.com/articles/article.aspx?p=349880&seqNum=2
  
  
 But actually,the real problem is impedance only


----------



## Gofre

blasyrkh said:


> _"Because of the cost, you might be tempted to use a standard analog RCA audio cable to make a digital connection. Not a good idea. A traditional RCA cable isn't shielded, nor does it have the bandwidth that coaxial cable provides. A digital coaxial cable offers 75-ohm impedance and a wider frequency bandwidth than the thinner, unshielded RCA cable. If you do connect a standard RCA audio cable, you'll find that you start to lose the signal over long distances, due to the lack of shielding. That lack of signal typically manifests itself in the form of stuttering audio—you're not getting all the digital bits on a consistent basis. You may also notice interference from other electrical devices, including electric lights. The longer the cable run, the worse the signal loss; you may not notice it with short cables (three foot or so)."_
> 
> _from _http://www.quepublishing.com/articles/article.aspx?p=349880&seqNum=2
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info, although rather than being a cost issue I simply cannot seem to find a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable intended for use as a coax cable. Any suggestions on that front?


----------



## x RELIC x

gofre said:


> Thanks for the info, although rather than being a cost issue I simply cannot seem to find a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable intended for use as a coax cable. Any suggestions on that front?




Read the third post. :rolleyes:


----------



## eltorrete

vidal said:


> The Fiio L19 isn't a Fiio product, I've had this confirmed by Fiio direct. Although I don't believe there are any issues with the cable.
> 
> The cheap knock off CCK cables are perfectly serviceable if you get a good one, if you're handy with a soldering iron you can make a direct connection cable yourself, see my signature for a link from one of these. There are other sellers on EBay selling cheaper versions of the lavricable.


 
  
 the OTG chip in the cable is in the lightning connector ? I thought it would be in the USB connector.


----------



## Blasyrkh

gofre said:


> Thanks for the info, although rather than being a cost issue I simply cannot seem to find a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable intended for use as a coax cable. Any suggestions on that front?


 
  
  
 custom cables should have a custom digital 3.5 to 3.5 cable...
 if i am not wrong you should be carefull about the jacks, not all daps use the 2 pin jack


----------



## eltorrete

eltorrete said:


> I have a cheap (2,6 €) and works well with spotify and apple music  in Onkyo player have some cut but I'm not sure whether cable.


 
  
 after trying several times it seems the problem with Onkyo HF Player is the DOP 3.6MHZ DSD option, if active i have  audio cuts.


----------



## Vidal

Yes, on the Chinese it's in the Lightning connector, on the Apple I'm not sure


----------



## Blasyrkh

eltorrete said:


> after trying several times it seems the problem with Onkyo HF Player is the DOP 3.6MHZ DSD option, if active i have  audio cuts.


 
  
 3.6? there's a mistake.... you are talking about 5.6Mhz dsd x2 right?
  
 consider 1 thing:
  
 I was using a notebook with an  i7 4700 CPU, trying to reproduce DSD x1 files through Jriver...I had stuttering.
 Scared about this thing, I made some tests...then I noticed that Asusucks energy saving program was limiting my CPU when battery powered....
  
 an I7 4700, with energy saving settings ON, wasn't able to reproduce a dsd file....
  
 morale: maybe it's a CPU problem? what phone are you using?


----------



## eltorrete

blasyrkh said:


> 3.6? there's a mistake.... you are talking about 5.6Mhz dsd x2 right?
> 
> consider 1 thing:
> 
> ...


 
  
 in the software Onkyo HF Player  there is an option called "DOP 3.6MHZ DSD" is active then produced cut


----------



## racebit

ubs28 said:


> My Chord Mojo looses connection all the time. I think I found out what the problem is.
> 
> The USB cable is not secure in the Chord Mojo. So when I move the Mojo, I loose connection.
> 
> Should I send back the Mojo for a new one that hopefully has a more secure fit with USB cables?


 

 Yes I also think that is the major flaw of Mojo, being mobile. Chord are you listening, Mojo should a fixed desktop device and none of these problems will happen. 
  
 racebit, the hardcore desktop user.


----------



## vapman

racebit said:


> Yes I also think that is the major flaw of Mojo, being mobile. Chord are you listening, Mojo should a fixed desktop device and none of these problems will happen.
> 
> racebit, the hardcore desktop user.


 

 I'd buy the (presumably cheaper) mains-powered one in a heartbeat. I think there are a lot of people like me who just leave it sitting on their table plugged into a USB brick 24/7.


----------



## bavinck

vapman said:


> I'd buy the (presumably cheaper) mains-powered one in a heartbeat. I think there are a lot of people like me who just leave it sitting on their table plugged into a USB brick 24/7.



The wave of the future is to be untethered to the desktop. Mojo allows me to listen to my music anywhere I want to, rather than being stuck next to my pc. I love the portability of my mojo!


----------



## AudioBear

+1


----------



## Francisk

racebit said:


> Yes I also think that is the major flaw of Mojo, being mobile. Chord are you listening, Mojo should a fixed desktop device and none of these problems will happen.
> 
> racebit, the hardcore desktop user.


 
 That's why Chord made Dave. Go ahead and indulge yourself racebit, I'm sure you'll be much happier with Dave than Mojo. Please allow people who loves Mojo for what it is....a mobile device....to enjoy it as it is.


----------



## rkt31

mojo, can be used 1) dac with fixed output 2) top quality saving pre amp many thousands dollar ( for Hugo what hi fi commented which is true for mojo also. 3) it can be used as portable headphone amp 4) it can even drive high efficiency speakers to a decent levels as output impedance is only 7.5 m ohms. I don't think there is any device at this price having so high quality sound. since it is very small there may some problems of mojo displacing during desktop use but for me these are very trivial issues. there can be some ways to handle the small size like a box to hold mojo in place etc etc. mojo is a revolution you see.


----------



## wersus

Any news about the bluetooth/wifi/microsd accessories?


----------



## episiarch

racebit said:


> Yes I also think that is the major flaw of Mojo, being mobile. Chord are you listening, Mojo should a fixed desktop device and none of these problems will happen.
> 
> racebit, the hardcore desktop user.


 
  
 I'm delighted with Mojo the way it is, but if there were a desktop equivalent (Dojo?) with a volume knob instead of buttons, I'd get one and keep the Mojo as well.  I like volume knobs in general, but in particular conference calls are a pain without volume you can adjust instantly - or at least my conference calls are.  So as it is I have a whole other desktop amp/DAC rig for that.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Update:
  
 four downloads and I finally got Tidal running "Hi Fi" through Chrome on the Macbook Pro.  If others are having the issue, I will forward some helpful instructions sent to me privately to help you. 
  
 I have the free 30 day trial with Tidal and I am finding that the catalog, thus far, has not disappointed.  
  
 My home dac and portable dac are now one and the same.  To the poster who addressed the issue of cost; true enough, Mojo is not 'cheap' compared to other portable DAC/Amps, but is incredibly cheap when compared to what it does and the cost of DACs this good.  In the course of life, I've had some good years, financially, and some very difficult ones.  This past year, I began my own business so my income shot down to zero instantly, so I understand the struggle.  Although others have addressed this, consider:
  
 *The Mojo's value appears to be multiple times its cost.  Although I have not heard DACs that are north of $2500, enough posters here have and all favorably prefer the Mojo.  This makes is 'very cheap' (I wonder if it will impact overall sales, especially of Hugo).
  
 *The Mojo is so terrific that it has replaced my desk amp, my desk DAC and my portable amp.  Selling some things I have for something I very much want works well.  
  
 As I was advised here:  I purchased Beyerdynamic T1 headphones:  save up and get the best out of them!  
  
 The hours I am spending with Mojo have me hearing things I did not think possible, and I don't know how one can become 'brain accustomed' to this sound and go back to anything less!  I find myself taking the Mojo with me wherever I go 'just incase' I have a few minutes to listen.  
  
 As others have advised, save up, sell what you don't need, get the Mojo and really good headphones.  You'll still be loving this tiny marvel a decade from now.


----------



## Francisk

I just discovered that Mojo paired very well with the Etymotic ER4B (not ER4P nor ER4S) after I received the 4B cable specially and skillfully made by ClieOS. I've heard many complaints about the ER4B sounding too shrill and dry but that wasn't the case when it's paired with Mojo. Everything is crystal clear and bass is super tight with great mids too. Every snare and percussion note hits with authority. Please don't expect rumbling bottoms from the ER4B...that's not it's sound signature but if you want crystal clear tight and neutral sound, you won't be disappointed....top notch sound through the Mojo


----------



## headwhacker

racebit said:


> Yes I also think that is the major flaw of Mojo, being mobile. Chord are you listening, Mojo should a fixed desktop device and none of these problems will happen.
> 
> racebit, the hardcore desktop user.


 
  
 This is about* Mo*-bile *Jo*-y. You must be looking for something else. Perhaps a *De*-sktop *Jo*-y ?


----------



## stevemiddie

headwhacker said:


> This is about* Mo*-bile *Jo*-y. You must be looking for something else. Perhaps a *De*-sktop *Jo*-y ?


 
  
 Agreed


----------



## stevemiddie

racebit said:


> Yes I also think that is the major flaw of Mojo, being mobile. Chord are you listening, Mojo should a fixed desktop device and none of these problems will happen.
> 
> racebit, the hardcore desktop user.


 
  
 It's a major flaw that my IEM's cannot be used as desktop speakers with that 'wow' factor.
  
 Are you listening Shure?


----------



## vapman

stevemiddie said:


> It's a major flaw that my IEM's cannot be used as desktop speakers with that 'wow' factor.
> 
> Are you listening Shure?


 
 If you can't get the wow factor that makes you forget you're using IEMs at all, you probably need different IEMs!


----------



## Mediahound

Is this some sort of a scam? There is a seller selling the Mojo out of Japan on Amazon for like $160.: http://amzn.to/1QXSuB2


----------



## Whitigir

mediahound said:


> Is this some sort of a scam? There is a seller selling the Mojo out of Japan on Amazon for like $160.: http://amzn.to/1QXSuB2




lol, wow, probably a mistake ? Japanese people is the one that I trust most doing business with


----------



## Replicant187

mediahound said:


> Is this some sort of a scam? There is a seller selling the Mojo out of Japan on Amazon for like $160.: http://amzn.to/1QXSuB2




the seller has only 3 feedbacks and they are all identical.



> 5 out of 5 stars
> Good Seller! Recommended!
> By Amazon Customer on February 24, 2016.




i bet it's a scam.


----------



## Mython

replicant187 said:


> mediahound said:
> 
> 
> > Is this some sort of a scam? There is a seller selling the Mojo out of Japan on Amazon for like $160.: http://amzn.to/1QXSuB2
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I checked the feedback, too. Put all the clues together, and that is almost undoubtedly a scammer!


----------



## jarnopp

mython said:


> Yes, I checked the feedback, too. Put all the clues together, and that is almost undoubtedly a scammer!




Scam. I figured I'd try - nothing to lose (could get an Amazon or credit card refund). But it defaults as a registry gift to someone and if you try to change the address, it switches to out of stock. Strange. I'll see if o can report that to Amazon somehow.


----------



## fiascogarcia

mython said:


> Yes, I checked the feedback, too. Put all the clues together, and that is almost undoubtedly a scammer!


 
 Appears to be gone from the site now.


----------



## betula

francisk said:


> That's why Chord made Dave. Go ahead and indulge yourself racebit, I'm sure you'll be much happier with Dave than Mojo. Please allow people who loves Mojo for what it is....a mobile device....to enjoy it as it is.


 
  
  


headwhacker said:


> This is about* Mo*-bile *Jo*-y. You must be looking for something else. Perhaps a *De*-sktop *Jo*-y ?


 

 Can you guys suggest a desktop amp/DAC for £400 with the same sound quality as Mojo?
 Dave costs £8000. 20x more than Mojo. Good joke, @Francisk. 
 M9XX might be on the same level of sq with similar pricing, but what else?
 By the was I use Mojo as desktop DAC flawlessly.  (And it is also portable when I need it to be portable occasionally.)


----------



## bar1

betula said:


> Can you guys suggest a desktop amp/DAC for £400 with the same sound quality as Mojo?
> ...


 
  
 I've got Grace Design/MD m9XX and Mojo. Both sound exceptionally good.


----------



## wersus

jarnopp said:


> Scam. I figured I'd try - nothing to lose (could get an Amazon or credit card refund). But it defaults as a registry gift to someone and if you try to change the address, it switches to out of stock. Strange. I'll see if o can report that to Amazon somehow.




Same here but I ordered one successfully to my address and everything seems to be "fine" so far.


----------



## betula

bar1 said:


> I've got Grace Design/MD m9XX and Mojo. Both sound exceptionally good.


 

 Not like I need m9XX right now, as I have no issues with using Mojo as desktop DAC. But would you mind to share a few thoughts on the sound difference between Mojo and m9XX? Thanks!


----------



## bar1

betula said:


> Not like I need m9XX right now, as I have no issues with using Mojo as desktop DAC. But would you mind to share a few thoughts on the sound difference between Mojo and m9XX? Thanks!


 
  
 They do sound very similar. Bass sound a little warmer with the x9XX, but that could be my imagination...
 Biggest difference is the user interface, I struggle with Mojo, m9XX is more intuitive.


----------



## betula

bar1 said:


> They do sound very similar. Bass sound a little warmer with the x9XX, but that could be my imagination...
> Biggest difference is the user interface, I struggle with Mojo, m9XX is more intuitive.


 
 Thanks for the insight. By user interface do you mean 3 buttons versus a volume knob, or something more?


----------



## bar1

betula said:


> Thanks for the insight. By user interface do you mean 3 buttons versus a volume knob, or something more?


 

 Yes, I find m9XX easier to operate with the push button volume control. Nothing more... and Mojo isn't difficult to operate, just different from what I'm used to.


----------



## mackie1001

Ordered and coming tomorrow. Can't wait.
 I've gone from entry level (Fiio Q1) to Mojo in one go - and why not?


----------



## betula

mackie1001 said:


> Ordered and coming tomorrow. Can't wait.
> I've gone from entry level (Fiio Q1) to Mojo in one go - and why not?


 

 Man, I hope you have got your safety belts on. 
 Although, you won't hear the miracle with entry level headphones.


----------



## jarnopp

wersus said:


> Same here but I ordered one successfully to my address and everything seems to be "fine" so far.




Maybe that's why I saw it go out of stock. You beat me to it! Let me know if it arrives in good order.


----------



## mackie1001

Got some X2s which should hopefully do the job for now


----------



## betula

mackie1001 said:


> Got some X2s which should hopefully do the job for now


 

 They definitely do.


----------



## Tony1110

mackie1001 said:


> Got some X2s which should hopefully do the job for now




It's a really nice combination. Best I've heard them sound.


----------



## esm87

Just been on av forums. They dont seem to think this chord mojo is all its made out to be?? All ive read and seen is that its world class and amazing quality etc. Ive had my finger hovering over the buy button on amazon all night then read that forum and while they say its good its as though its not what people make it out to be?? Really dont know how much better the mojo will sound now compared to my set up of s6 edge plus, hifimediy into cayin c5 with v moda crossfade wireless.....


----------



## Carl6868

esm87 said:


> Just been on av forums. They dont seem to think this chord mojo is all its made out to be?? All ive read and seen is that its world class and amazing quality etc. Ive had my finger hovering over the buy button on amazon all night then read that forum and while they say its good its as though its not what people make it out to be?? Really dont know how much better the mojo will sound now compared to my set up of s6 edge plus, hifimediy into cayin c5 with v moda crossfade wireless.....


 
  
 No idea what thread you have been reading I've been a member of the AV Forums for 15 years and have not seen any negativity to the mojo and in fact the mojo thread is full of praise ?


----------



## stevemiddie

esm87 said:


> Just been on av forums. They dont seem to think this chord mojo is all its made out to be?? All ive read and seen is that its world class and amazing quality etc. Ive had my finger hovering over the buy button on amazon all night then read that forum and while they say its good its as though its not what people make it out to be?? Really dont know how much better the mojo will sound now compared to my set up of s6 edge plus, hifimediy into cayin c5 with v moda crossfade wireless.....


 
  
 Link please


----------



## Mediahound

Well there's this from over on the HD800 S thread:
  


idesign said:


> Exactly. The Chord Mojo's performance is overstated on Head-Fi and many of the posts are made by people who either don't own the Mojo or the HD 800 and have never listened to both extensively. The HD 800/S and the Mojo is an terrible match. I dont care what anyone thinks, its a terrible match. End of story.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/785577/sennheiser-hd800s-unveiled/3735#post_12415081


----------



## stevemiddie

mediahound said:


> Well there's this from over on the HD800 S thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/785577/sennheiser-hd800s-unveiled/3735#post_12415081


 
 LOL. It must be true then if one person says it.


----------



## esm87

stevemiddie said:


> Link please




Few ppl really dont seem to like chord and werent impressed with the hugos quality etc

Must apologise it wasnt the AV forums that was my last looked at website, my bad. That forums only 6 pages long. Them ppl dont seem to like any other forum either lol. I find the whole thing nothing but amusing...


----------



## M Coupe

HD800s require synergy to be at their best.  Plenty of outstanding gear does not pair well with the HD800.  That does not mean the HD800 or gear is bad on their own. I would buy from a store with liberal return policy and test the synergy.  Fortunately it works brilliantly with all my gear.  YMMV.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Kinda nice to have the lap top without a bunch of wires, as the Mojo has replaced the desk top DAC and the desk top Amp.  My 'workspace' is not so much a desk area but coffee table.  Having the 'stack' was cumbersome with lots of wires everywhere.  
  
 From the photo:  The cord is the one that came with the Mojo and the next one is 1" longer, hence the perfect fit.  I got it from Amazon and it is a "bendy" break-resistant one.


----------



## esm87

carl6868 said:


> Well I've read enough, my mojo will be for sale tomorrow I didn't realise how bad it was




I just thought that forums views (in general not everyones) wasnt the greatest of vibes towards chord in general along with the mojo or hugo. Im a total noob, to me my setup sounds decent, the gear you guys got may say it sounds horrendous in comparison i dont know lol. I've spoke to good guys on here for advice etc and that forum had me second guessing things thats all. Sound is subjective I get that. Im waiting for my jvc sz1000 to arrive, i love bass and have been told theyre excellent for what I want, alot of people may prefer to eat a plate of wolf **** before they listen to them lol


----------



## mscott58

carl6868 said:


> Well I've read enough, my mojo will be for sale tomorrow I didn't realise how bad it was




Well played!


----------



## Carl6868

esm87 said:


> I just thought that forums views (in general not everyones) wasnt the greatest of vibes towards chord in general along with the mojo or hugo. Im a total noob, to me my setup sounds decent, the gear you guys got may say it sounds horrendous in comparison i dont know lol. I've spoke to good guys on here for advice etc and that forum had me second guessing things thats all. Sound is subjective I get that. Im waiting for my jvc sz1000 to arrive, i love bass and have been told theyre excellent for what I want, alot of people may prefer to eat a plate of wolf **** before they listen to them lol


 
  
 I think you really need to have a listen for yourself, I can see your headphones being the limiting factor but looking long term if you plan on getting better headphones then its well worth the investment !


----------



## bikutoru

carl6868 said:


> Well I've read enough, my mojo will be for sale tomorrow I didn't realise how bad it was


 
 When you find something better, please let us know.  
  
 Somehow unless it is another Chord, which means more expensive, or another DAC at 10X the price, I do not think it is possible. Negativity of some people on that forum feel like they did not have enough vitamins in their childhood.


----------



## esm87

bikutoru said:


> When you find something better, please let us know.
> 
> Somehow unless it is another Chord, which means more expensive, or another DAC at 10X the price, I do not think it is possible. Negativity of some people on that forum feel like they did not have enough vitamins in their childhood.




I know next to zero about audio pretty much and im just starting out. Glad its not just me that picked up on the bad vibes that basically said the mojo is ok but theres better around and its overhyped...


----------



## esm87

carl6868 said:


> I think you really need to have a listen for yourself, I can see your headphones being the limiting factor but looking long term if you plan on getting better headphones then its well worth the investment !




Ye a store within 25mins of me has it to demo so I'll get there within a week. All in all I have the v moda crossfade wireless i wear walking to the gym and on way to work. Sz1000 will be pretty much the same but for harder bass wants. Haven't spent much time lately with my psb m4u2, looking to sell to fund more audio purchases. 

Im basically thinking of the mojo as i love rock from whitesnake/bon jovi through to kings of leon and onto mike and the mechanics and fleetwood mac etc. I want a pair of headphones that when I close my eyes its as though the band are playing close to me and I can feel the spaciousness encapsulating me. Ive heard the fidelio x2 pre gibson are stellar for that kind of music for the price. Any suggestions mate?


----------



## bikutoru

esm87 said:


> I know next to zero about audio pretty much and im just starting out. Glad its not just me that picked up on the bad vibes that basically said the mojo is ok but theres better around and its overhyped...


 

 Considering how much "hype" is here - Mojo is something very very special.
 To tell the truth - $600 is insane amount of money for a DAC in my book, but to take it from me you'd have to kill me. It was made for my brain! Some other brain might be different, but it looks like a lot of us here get what a presious piece of equipment Mojo is.
  
 It is so good, that I almost completely stopped reading this thread because I'm enjoying listening to it nonstop.


----------



## Carl6868

esm87 said:


> Ye a store within 25mins of me has it to demo so I'll get there within a week. All in all I have the v moda crossfade wireless i wear walking to the gym and on way to work. Sz1000 will be pretty much the same but for harder bass wants. Haven't spent much time lately with my psb m4u2, looking to sell to fund more audio purchases.
> 
> Im basically thinking of the mojo as i love rock from whitesnake/bon jovi through to kings of leon and onto mike and the mechanics and fleetwood mac etc. I want a pair of headphones that when I close my eyes its as though the band are playing close to me and I can feel the spaciousness encapsulating me. Ive heard the fidelio x2 pre gibson are stellar for that kind of music for the price. Any suggestions mate?




I did try some X2's a while ago and they were pretty good especially as you like bass


----------



## mscott58

bikutoru said:


> When you find something better, please let us know.
> 
> Somehow unless it is another Chord, which means more expensive, or another DAC at 10X the price, I do not think it is possible. Negativity of some people on that forum feel like they did not have enough vitamins in their childhood.




Do believe he was being sarcastic.


----------



## esm87

bikutoru said:


> Considering how much "hype" is here - Mojo is something very very special.
> To tell the truth - $600 is insane amount of money for a DAC in my book, but to take it from me you'd have to kill me. It was made for my brain! Some other brain might be different, but it looks like a lot of us here get what a presious piece of equipment Mojo is.
> 
> It is so good, that I almost completely stopped reading this thread because I'm enjoying listening to it nonstop.




Ive spoke to hawaiibadboy on youtube quite a bit. His mojo review when he shows the power with a bass paper example from sz2000's is mental. I would have tested this mojo out within a week in a store within 30mins from me


----------



## Signal2Noise

I received the Mojo today. Unfortunately I can't test it because
A. Mojo requires 10 hour charge before 1st use (according to setup instruction)
B. Dummy me forgot to order a male USB OTG cable for the USB-C adapter (seen attached to WP)

I purchased a longer USB charge cable, I was surprised how short the included one is.

Love the size of the Mojo. Can't wait to hear it one day!


----------



## Carl6868

signal2noise said:


> I received the Mojo today. Unfortunately I can't test it because
> A. Mojo requires 10 hour charge before 1st use (according to setup instruction)
> B. Dummy me forgot to order a male USB OTG cable for the USB-C adapter (seen attached to WP)
> 
> ...




Only needs charging until the light goes off, unfortunately that doesn't help with the lack of cable 

Why do we now have yet another different USB connection, why couldn't they just stick to micro USB for all phones and portable devices, it would make things a lot simpler.


----------



## noobandroid

carl6868 said:


> Only needs charging until the light goes off, unfortunately that doesn't help with the lack of cable
> 
> Why do we now have yet another different USB connection, why couldn't they just stick to micro USB for all phones and portable devices, it would make things a lot simpler.



type c usb has much more power draw and potential for more accessories i think


----------



## Carl6868

noobandroid said:


> type c usb has much more power draw and potential for more accessories i think




Fair enough but how much power does a mobile phone need and what accessories, I think it's just an excuse so they can sell a whole new load of cables and accessories to people who already bought them in micro USB and now have a new phone.


----------



## xtr4

After reading comments from the other forum, I would conclude that quite a number of the negativity stems from 2 main issues:

1) transient response and precision of reproduction 
2) coloration of sound

Because of the way each person perceives sound, it isn't wrong they feel that way or hear things differently from their comfort zones or preferences but I guess it's just the way they articulate their feelings that's quite off putting.


----------



## x RELIC x

xtr4 said:


> After reading comments from the other forum, I would conclude that quite a number of the negativity stems from 2 main issues:
> 
> 1) transient response and precision of reproduction
> 2) coloration of sound
> ...




I only read the first page, but it sure read as expectation bias, and design hate vs actually listening to the thing. I agree, there is oodles of negativity pouring from that thread.

Funny thing is that both the points you listed are the strengths of the Mojo. Seems like haters just gonna hate.


----------



## warrior1975

If you guys read through, you'd see a change of opinion. The OP of that same thread admitted he was wrong... A handful of others gave it a listen and liked it, with even less thinking it was OK or not impressed. Thread did a 180.


----------



## bavinck

warrior1975 said:


> If you guys read through, you'd see a change of opinion. The OP of that same thread admitted he was wrong... A handful of others gave it a listen and liked it, with even less thinking it was OK or not impressed. Thread did a 180.



That's good. However, I find the posters behaviour on that thread disgusting. They are lued, offensive and clearly biased. Based on their language alone I am unsure how they can be taken seriously. Headfi might be the subjectivists heaven, but at least people here know how to relate to each other is a (generally) respectful manner.


----------



## rkt31

earlier they said Hugo expensive, then came yggy which was still more expensive but purportedly best dac in the planet. then came mojo which is 1/6 th of yggy and still better than yggy . they can't digest the fact and that's why so much hatred about mojo.


----------



## jaibautista

Has anyone here who owns a Mojo experienced dropping his/her unit on the floor? Unfortunately, i dropped mine this morning.  that said, this thing is built like a tank. Thankfully, my Mojo was bundled with my DX90 via 2 baller bands and was inside a fabric mesh pouch. My Mojo only received a shiny shimmy (without any hint of dent) on the corner just above the coax female jack. 

Should i be concerned that something was broken inside? Btw, the drop was from table height. 

Thanks!


----------



## hifi400

Hi, I am beginner in the world of the hi-fi. I decided to bought an hifiman he-400s to begin and I like it. Now, I want to upgrade it with the chord mojo ( I tried the fiio e18 and its very too bassy for me). But, I dont know if it will work with my galaxy note 5. I listen all my music on Tidal so i want to know if it will work with an otg cable and if the hifiman he 400s sound great with the chord mojo. Forgive me for the mistake i'm french 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Signal2Noise

So here's perplexing situation. I cannot seem to find a male USB-A to micro-USB OTG cable. I need to interface the Mojo with a USB-C adapter which has a female USB-A end.

Ideally I'd get a USB-C to micro-USB OTG if one ever becomes available.

[Edit] Doing some more research I believe the USB-C adapter I've got is already OTG capable. So I should be able to plug in a regular USB to Micro cable. I'm new to USB-C and OTG stuff. Adapter is VicTsing


----------



## H20Fidelity

Received my Mojo today, everything's great.
  
 I had read some previous posts about iBasso DX50 or DX90 creating popping noises via coax (between tracks or something?). Using a standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm silver plated interconnect for the connection I can confirm no such issues for me personally.
  
 No popping, no crackling, its smooth sailing.


----------



## Shetzu

shetzu said:


> Could anyone tell me how Mojo compares to Desktop Amp like Burson Soloist for full sized Cans like Hd800 or any other .


 
 Anyone. I am still looking for an answer please.


----------



## NaiveSound

I love mojo, is so smooth, no fatigue, lately I've been just listening to note 5 to mojo, I might just sell dx80 and just enjoy it from note, much better quality of sound.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Most regulars are probably aware of these anti-slip mats we put between our sources/amps.
  
 You simply cut a small section off placing it between the two devices.
  

  
 In the case of Mojo using a small section inbetween allows the buttons to be less hidden away under your rig. For example, those who want to stack Mojo with the buttons facing upwards underneath the player it creates a little more distance without being obvious.
  
 Very cheap solution around $1.00. It also should help any rubbing away of the Mojo logo over time on top of the unit.
  
 Here's an example however you can find them many places.
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Flexible-Car-Non-Slip-Anti-slip-Dash-Mat-board-Phone-Key-Holder-Black-215x188mm-/201439138230?hash=item2ee6b551b6m538OjLtaWajOM6E0R99RfQ


----------



## ubs28

x relic x said:


> Are you using the included short USB cable? It's been found to have a loose connection while other USB cables are fine.




I took one of the USB cables from the Chord Hugo and that seems to have solved it. Hope this USB cable will keep working with the Mojo.


----------



## esm87

naivesound said:


> I love mojo, is so smooth, no fatigue, lately I've been just listening to note 5 to mojo, I might just sell dx80 and just enjoy it from note, much better quality of sound.




Do you experience any different in sound quality between the note 5 and dx80 as a source for the mojo? Thought id ask, my understanding is that the sound should be the same across the board as the mojo is gadget processing the files and sound. The connected source purely just sends the mojo a file that says play me... ive been reading about people who are contemplating big money daps to use with the mojo and I'm here scratching my head lol


----------



## Pablosammy

Can anyone who is using the Mojo from an android phone, or more specifically an S6, check the power light for me? Mine seems to be constantly outputting 192khz regardless of source. Does that mean android is upsampling? And does it mean if I use 192 source it will play without being downsampled?


----------



## Pablosammy

esm87 said:


> Do you experience any different in sound quality between the note 5 and dx80 as a source for the mojo? Thought id ask, my understanding is that the sound should be the same across the board as the mojo is gadget processing the files and sound. The connected source purely just sends the mojo a file that says play me... ive been reading about people who are contemplating big money daps to use with the mojo and I'm here scratching my head lol




Well, as per my above post I've run into an issue regarding bit rate of the android output. Would an AK240 put out a bit perfect signal, as opposed to a processed android signal?


----------



## esm87

pablosammy said:


> Well, as per my above post I've run into an issue regarding bit rate of the android output. Would an AK240 put out a bit perfect signal, as opposed to a processed android signal?




No idea bud


----------



## x RELIC x

pablosammy said:


> Well, as per my above post I've run into an issue regarding bit rate of the android output. *Would an AK240 put out a bit perfect signal, as opposed to a processed android signal*?




Yes. Anywhere from 16/44.1 to 24/192 for PCM. DSD is converted to 24/176 by the AK240.


----------



## xtr4

shetzu said:


> Anyone. I am still looking for an answer please.


 
  
 Hi Shetzu,
  
 Sorry that you haven't arrived at the answer that you're seeking but this is my opinion on the matter.
 The Mojo's output is sufficient to drive the HD800 to deafening levels BUT will it output the sound signature that you're after, that's only something you can decide. What we head-fier's can do to help answer is that if you could describe your preference and sound signature, those who own the HD800 and Mojo may be able to chime in.
 With regards to whether the Mojo alone is better than the Burson Soloist, it also depends on the coloration the amp does to the sound signature after the Mojo chain. Some SS and Tube amps add a certain 'flavour' and it's this flavour that has some users adding to the chain. It's kinda like adding chili sauce to your wagyu steak, some people like it that way. Are they wrong? No? It's all down to preference.
  
 So after reading through that heavy text, maybe you can just let the other's know what you like to hear (bright, warm, sparkly, extended....etc) and see if anyone can help answer if the Mojo driving the HD800 direct is your cup of tea.


----------



## Shetzu

xtr4 said:


> Hi Shetzu,
> 
> Sorry that you haven't arrived at the answer that you're seeking but this is my opinion on the matter.
> The Mojo's output is sufficient to drive the HD800 to deafening levels BUT will it output the sound signature that you're after, that's only something you can decide. What we head-fier's can do to help answer is that if you could describe your preference and sound signature, those who own the HD800 and Mojo may be able to chime in.
> ...


 
 Thank You *Xtr4. *I am more a neutral sound guy. I would prefer something crispy since I am not a bass head. I have noted your inputs and will mention my requirement of sound signature to get more prompt help. Thanks


----------



## music4mhell

pablosammy said:


> Can anyone who is using the Mojo from an android phone, or more specifically an S6, check the power light for me? Mine seems to be constantly outputting 192khz regardless of source. Does that mean android is upsampling? And does it mean if I use 192 source it will play without being downsampled?


 
 I use with Android, Android OS always upsample the USB audio to 192 Khz irrespective of the input.


----------



## Pablosammy

music4mhell said:


> I use with Android, Android OS always upsample the USB audio to 192 Khz irrespective of the input.




I've just downloaded USB Audio Player Pro and tried a few different files. Looks like it bypasses Android, as the Mojo now displays the correct bit rate for the type of file. I believe it can output DSD too.

Which mean we're back to the question, what's the benefit of an expensive DAP with the Mojo?


----------



## music4mhell

pablosammy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I use with Android, Android OS always upsample the USB audio to 192 Khz irrespective of the input.
> ...


 
 If you have your own files, then use Onkyo player/ Hiby, which are free in playstore.
  
 But i use Spotify, so i have use Android native USB audio out, so i can't bypass the upsampling.
  
 Personally i don't find much difference.


----------



## Pablosammy

music4mhell said:


> If you have your own files, then use Onkyo player/ Hiby, which are free in playstore.
> 
> But i use Spotify, so i have use Android native USB audio out, so i can't bypass the upsampling.
> 
> Personally i don't find much difference.




I use Tidal, but cant honestly tell the difference between Kernel Streamed FLAC via PC and the same file upsampled through Android. The placebo effect is a real thing though


----------



## Blasyrkh

pablosammy said:


> I use Tidal, but cant honestly tell the difference between Kernel Streamed FLAC via PC and the same file upsampled through Android. The placebo effect is a real thing though


 
  
 headphones used? music genre?


----------



## Pablosammy

blasyrkh said:


> headphones used? music genre?




SE846 and Ety ER-4Ps, mainly acoustic folk and rock, some EDM. I haven't done a critical A/B, so is mainly from memory - I certainly enjoyed the music just as much, so that's the main thing, right? It was only the light on the Mojo that made me realise it was upsampled.


----------



## Pablosammy

blasyrkh said:


> headphones used? music genre?




I can tell the difference from MP3 to FLAC, but upsampled FLAC vs non upsampled FLAC? I'll have to do a bit more listening.


----------



## Blasyrkh

pablosammy said:


> I can tell the difference from MP3 to FLAC, but upsampled FLAC vs non upsampled FLAC? I'll have to do a bit more listening.


 
  
  
 maybe there aren't differences....it is not a rule that upsampled vs non-upsampled must show differences


----------



## christrz

xtr4 said:


> Hi Shetzu,
> 
> Sorry that you haven't arrived at the answer that you're seeking but this is my opinion on the matter.
> The Mojo's output is sufficient to drive the HD800 to deafening levels BUT will it output the sound signature that you're after, that's only something you can decide. What we head-fier's can do to help answer is that if you could describe your preference and sound signature, those who own the HD800 and Mojo may be able to chime in.
> ...


 
  
 I've been using the Mojo with the HD800 for about a month so far, and I can say that it's a great pairing that has allowed me to engage with my music tremendously. I came from an Arcam irDac + Violectric v200 setup before this - and that was no slouch - but it cannot compare to the level of engagement that the Mojo has brought with it. 
  
 Some characteristics of the sound (mostly in comparison to my previous setup) - 
  
 The soundstage decreased in width, but the more intimate presentation has more depth to it. Instruments and vocals have more precise placement and separation, and depth is more easily perceived. These characteristics come together to form music that is somewhat holographic and almost palpable. This visceral sense of the music is, to me, what defines immersion and engagement with music. 
  
 In terms of tonality, the mid-upper bass seems more prominent than sub bass. This is especially prominent given my previous setup. However, in terms of bass quantity, it is only slightly less than my previous setup which is likely to be more bassy than what people are used to from the HD800 anyway. This somewhat lends itself to the midrange, which is more thick and lush, which to my tastes complements the HD800 superbly. In fact, if one is used to a leaner sound, it may take some adjustment to appreciate this lushness. Or if one is strictly into a leaner sound, maybe this pairing will not be ideal. 
  
 The highs are something I've taken a longer time to appreciate. Previously, the Arcam + V200 setup had a smooth and laid-back upper end. The highs are well extended but also more smoothed over. They are not laid-back and are in fact quite prominent in the spectrum of things. It does not get sibilant, but I found myself becoming fatigued more quickly than on the previous setup when listening at similar levels. I've become more accustomed to this, however, and I've found that listening at lower volumes has brought me more enjoyment from my music while reducing fatigue. I hope this isn't misconstrued as sibilant highs forcing one to lower the volume. I could just as well listen at my prior listening levels, but to my ears, the mojo sounds even better at lower volumes. 
  
 Personally, I find the imaging/depth/engagement of the Mojo most appealing when used with the HD800. Coupled with it's pleasing tonality, I have had no regrets with the current setup. Not to mention that being able to enjoy this setup from any part of the house - away from my desk - is incredibly liberating.
  
 I hope this gives you a better idea of the pairing!  
  
 On a side note, I experimented by lining out the Mojo to the Valhalla 2 and felt that it made the sound less appealing. I felt that the imaging was less sharp and focused, the bass became too loose (though improved with non-stock tubes), and the depth/engagement I previously felt could not match the Mojo alone. These comments are not meant to be incendiary, and are just my perspective of how things sound. YMMV of course!


----------



## masterpfa

deltronzero said:


> Woot woot, gotta love China.  Picked up this TINY android phone running 4.4 (which works with USB Player Pro!) and a microSD slot.  PERFECT transport for the Mojo, oooh man!


 
  Alas no SD card slot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
 Quote:


esm87 said:


> Just been on av forums. They dont seem to think this chord mojo is all its made out to be?? All ive read and seen is that its world class and amazing quality etc. Ive had my finger hovering over the buy button on amazon all night then read that forum and while they say its good its as though its not what people make it out to be?? Really dont know how much better the mojo will sound now compared to my set up of s6 edge plus, hifimediy into cayin c5 with v moda crossfade wireless.....


 
 Your own experience and ears are all you need. If you are not able to demo in-store, you could try ordering online as you will have "Distant Selling" protection and should be able to return within a set period of time. Can I ask how will you be using the Mojo? I ask because if you do intend to order online it may be wise to obtain your interconnects first.
  
 EDITED: Apologies to @Carl6868 I misread your original comment
  


signal2noise said:


> So here's perplexing situation. I cannot seem to find a male USB-A to micro-USB OTG cable. I need to interface the Mojo with a USB-C adapter which has a female USB-A end.
> 
> Ideally I'd get a USB-C to micro-USB OTG if one ever becomes available.
> 
> [Edit] Doing some more research I believe the USB-C adapter I've got is already OTG capable. So I should be able to plug in a regular USB to Micro cable. I'm new to USB-C and OTG stuff. Adapter is VicTsing


 
 Connecting USB Type C can cause no end of searching and compromises.
 I have found Micro USB - USB Type C connectors but none shorter than 500mm. My easiest but not most elegant solution was the included USB OTG Male to USB Type C OTG Female.
 There are other solutions available but much searching required.
  
 PS. What USB-C adapter do you have? I tried so many and none worked in OTG, they may charge your device but unless they have been improved I do not believe all of them work for OTG. YMMV
  


pablosammy said:


> Can anyone who is using the Mojo from an android phone, or more specifically an S6, check the power light for me? Mine seems to be constantly outputting 192khz regardless of source. Does that mean android is upsampling? And does it mean if I use 192 source it will play without being downsampled?


 
 You may need to use an app such as Onkyo HF Player or my personal favourite UAPP to get the correct sampling rates, for some reason Android tends to upsample generally with only a few exceptions out there.


----------



## Shetzu

christrz said:


> I've been using the Mojo with the HD800 for about a month so far, and I can say that it's a great pairing that has allowed me to engage with my music tremendously. I came from an Arcam irDac + Violectric v200 setup before this - and that was no slouch - but it cannot compare to the level of engagement that the Mojo has brought with it.
> 
> Some characteristics of the sound (mostly in comparison to my previous setup) -
> 
> ...


 
 Thank for taking time to give me the impressions, I am indeed grateful to you. So in a way Mojo compliments the Hd800 pretty well. Did you also try out just the DAC part of the mojo with a different amp besides vahalla2. How did it sound. The reason of listening to HD from any part of the house than being restricted to the desktop is what made me think of the mojo. Thanks again.


----------



## x RELIC x

shetzu said:


> Thank for taking time to give me the impressions, I am indeed grateful to you. So in a way Mojo compliments the Hd800 pretty well. Did you also try out just the DAC part of the mojo with a different amp besides vahalla2. How did it sound. The reason of listening to HD from any part of the house than being restricted to the desktop is what made me think of the mojo. Thanks again.




FYI, you can't try just 'the DAC part of the Mojo'. The analogue output doesn't have any opamps like most portable setups and the Mojo output is very clean. Think of the Mojo as a full time line out from the DAC. The line level is just a shortcut to 3V output level, no hardware is bypassed.


----------



## Pablosammy

Just a quick report on interference. Im getting a faint to moderate crackling type interference when paired with my S6, similar to a poor connection/dodgy interconnect only that it disappears completely when i select airplane mode.

Turning the radios off one by one seems to suggest that wifi and 3g/4g affect it most, followed by 2g and lastly bluetooth which doesn't seem to cause any interference.

Looks like I'll be listening in airplane mode from now on. I'm tempted to get one of those cheap Android phones with SD slot as a transport now I know it can feed the Mojo with unadulterated bits


----------



## Shetzu

x relic x said:


> FYI, you can't try just 'the DAC part of the Mojo'. The analogue output doesn't have any opamps like most portable setups and the Mojo output is very clean. Think of the Mojo as a full time line out from the DAC. The line level is just a shortcut to 3V output level, no hardware is bypassed.


 
 Ok Got it. Thanks for clarifying it. I was a bit confused on this front.


----------



## x RELIC x

pablosammy said:


> Just a quick report on interference. Im getting a faint to moderate crackling type interference when paired with my S6, similar to a poor connection/dodgy interconnect only that it disappears completely when i select airplane mode.
> 
> Turning the radios off one by one seems to suggest that wifi and 3g/4g affect it most, followed by 2g and lastly bluetooth which doesn't seem to cause any interference.
> 
> Looks like I'll be listening in airplane mode from now on. I'm tempted to get one of those cheap Android phones with SD slot as a transport now I know it can feed the Mojo with unadulterated bits




Yes, this is very common and it's covered plenty in this thread. If you read around Head Fi long enough you'll read about many devices from other manufacturers getting interference from WiFi, and cel network RF with their audio gear as well, so your conclusion of a different device for a transport is a wise decision. Some get no RF noise while others hear it with everything. Unfortunately it doesn't help if you want to stream audio.


----------



## salla45

pablosammy said:


> Just a quick report on interference. Im getting a faint to moderate crackling type interference when paired with my S6, similar to a poor connection/dodgy interconnect only that it disappears completely when i select airplane mode.
> 
> Turning the radios off one by one seems to suggest that wifi and 3g/4g affect it most, followed by 2g and lastly bluetooth which doesn't seem to cause any interference.
> 
> Looks like I'll be listening in airplane mode from now on. I'm tempted to get one of those cheap Android phones with SD slot as a transport now I know it can feed the Mojo with unadulterated bits


 
 I cancelled my Tidal sub and have all but forgotten use of mojo with cellphone for the interference issues i was experiencing. Doesn't bother me overly, but I would have liked to have been able to go on with Tidal. Lovely sound, via PC and great choice of course!
  
 I contacted the makers of UAPP to see if they would be implementing integration of Tidal offline mode, but alas it's not possible due to the encrypted files Tidal uses.


----------



## christrz

shetzu said:


> Thank for taking time to give me the impressions, I am indeed grateful to you. So in a way Mojo compliments the Hd800 pretty well. Did you also try out just the DAC part of the mojo with a different amp besides vahalla2. How did it sound. The reason of listening to HD from any part of the house than being restricted to the desktop is what made me think of the mojo. Thanks again.


 

 Unfortunately, nope! I've not had a good listen to other amps and am probably not in a position to comment on other pairings sorry. Suffice to say, I am extremely contented with what I'm using now!


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> Your own experience and ears are all you need. If you are not able to demo in-store, you could try ordering online as you will have "Distant Selling" protection and should be able to return within a set period of time. Can I ask how will you be using the Mojo? I ask because if you do intend to order online it may be wise to obtain your interconnects first.
> 
> The Mojo was built to a cost and to do this minimal accessories were included. To have included all the cables you require would have meant them not meeting that target.
> 
> ...




yes i will be able to demo instore within the week. S6 edge plus will be my source. Thanks for reply


----------



## Pablosammy

salla45 said:


> I cancelled my Tidal sub and have all but forgotten use of mojo with cellphone for the interference issues i was experiencing. Doesn't bother me overly, but I would have liked to have been able to go on with Tidal. Lovely sound, via PC and great choice of course!
> 
> I contacted the makers of UAPP to see if they would be implementing integration of Tidal offline mode, but alas it's not possible due to the encrypted files Tidal uses.




Was there a problem with the output of the Tidal app's own player of offline files? I find it fine for offline listening on my phone. I know it gets upsampled by Android, but as i mentioned above, without a critical comparison I've not got many complaints. It's certainly fine for discovering albums, at least to my ears.

The only problem I've come across is that UAPP hogs the USB permissions, which makes it tricky sometimes to switch between the two.


----------



## salla45

pablosammy said:


> Was there a problem with the output of the Tidal app's own player of offline files? I find it fine for offline listening on my phone. I know it gets upsampled by Android, but as i mentioned above, without a critical comparison I've not got many complaints. It's certainly fine for discovering albums, at least to my ears.
> 
> The only problem I've come across is that UAPP hogs the USB permissions, which makes it tricky sometimes to switch between the two.


 
 I've never been able to get output from any of my phones (S4 S5 S6 edge+) via Mojo other than using UAPP.
  
 If I could play via tidal direct through mojo, I'd have no worries! 100% agree with you on that.


----------



## Lohb

Tried looking around the 3rd post, I have a 2.4 amp USB charger.
 I guess MOJO will regulate to the point it can take and would that be around 2 ampers/amps max ? The words amps overlaps with amplifier searching the thread, so excuse if it has come up.


----------



## Mython

lohb said:


> Tried looking around the 3rd post, I have a 2.4 amp USB charger.
> I guess MOJO will regulate to the point it can take and would that be around 2 ampers/amps max ? The words amps overlaps with amplifier searching the thread, so excuse if it has come up.


 
  
  
 A 2.4 amp charger will work absolutely fine with Mojo.
  
*100%.*


----------



## mscott58

shetzu said:


> Anyone. I am still looking for an answer please.


 
 I prefer my Mojo to the Burson Conductor I used to have, although the Mojo works even better IMO for full-size cans (I use LCD-3's) if it is put through a quality amp. I use the Mojo with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon and the ALO CDM. Cheers


----------



## Pablosammy

salla45 said:


> I've never been able to get output from any of my phones (S4 S5 S6 edge+) via Mojo other than using UAPP.
> 
> If I could play via tidal direct through mojo, I'd have no worries! 100% agree with you on that.




I'm outputting to the Mojo direct from Tidal at the moment on a stock S6 Edge. It may be that UAPP is conflicting with Android, as it takes control of the USB output.

Try uninstalling UAPP temporarily, as well as any other apps you might have that output via USB. I do have Sound About installed which gives you control over USB output, Ill try uninstalling that to see if it's that which is making the difference.

I'm looking for an easy way to avoid the conflict at the moment, as simply closing UAPP doesn't seem to return the USB port to the phone (and hence Tidal) for me.


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> 1 Mojo 3.5mm headphone output to 2 RCAs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 One thing to add to this. I used to use on of these, (but longer).
  
 The sound was OK with my Q Acoustics BT3, from the Mojo. However when I bought a quality recommended cable, the QED Reference Audio J2P, the sound was much improved. Many issues were dealt with. My BT3 are now very acceptable desktop speakers, (with foam under the speakers to stop booming). Plus I bought Chord Clearway to connect the active speaker to the passive speaker.


----------



## Shetzu

mscott58 said:


> I prefer my Mojo to the Burson Conductor I used to have, although the Mojo works even better IMO for full-size cans (I use LCD-3's) if it is put through a quality amp. I use the Mojo with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon and the ALO CDM. Cheers


 
 Thats great. Now I am getting more confident towards the Mojo


----------



## Townyj

Im seriously considering putting my mojo up for sale, i spent a good hour listening back n forth between it and my Concero HP. They both sound pretty bloody close! The HP throws out a bigger sound while the mojo sounds compressed, thats the biggest stand out. Making it alot harder to decide. I can laze around with the mojo over being stuck at my computer with the HP. Now the WA8 is out.. ugh.


----------



## salla45

pablosammy said:


> I'm outputting to the Mojo direct from Tidal at the moment on a stock S6 Edge. It may be that UAPP is conflicting with Android, as it takes control of the USB output.
> 
> Try uninstalling UAPP temporarily, as well as any other apps you might have that output via USB. I do have Sound About installed which gives you control over USB output, Ill try uninstalling that to see if it's that which is making the difference.
> 
> I'm looking for an easy way to avoid the conflict at the moment, as simply closing UAPP doesn't seem to return the USB port to the phone (and hence Tidal) for me.


 
 nice 1 , will have a play!


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > 1 Mojo 3.5mm headphone output to 2 RCAs
> ...


 
  
  
 Oh, sure, of course.
  
 I only posted that pic for illustrative purposes, to clarify what I was saying


----------



## GreenBow

duy le said:


> It's strange: when I listen Noble K10 with P90SD, the sound is warm, smooth but with Mojo it is harsh and dry. When I listen my R70X with P90SD I get the same sound like my K10 but with Mojo the sound is neutral, balance. Could you please help me to explain what's happen? Is Mojo better with headphone than IEM ?


 
  
 Can I ask, have you only just started using the Mojo? I ask because this was the impression I got of my Mojo when it was new from the box. It was only the extra detail over my previous DAC that kept me going back to the Mojo to try. Fairly soon though I noticed the Mojo sound seemed to soften, after previously sounding dry. The detail didn't stand out sounding harsh as much any more. This was after about fourty-eight hours play. After a week's play, the Mojo appeared to have smoothed more. The smoothness seemed to come from the detail and clarity. 
  
 Edit: On reflection I did wonder if my experience was tainted with me coming from a slightly thicker souding DAC.


----------



## Pablosammy

salla45 said:


> nice 1 , will have a play!




Right, I've found a workaround. It's all about which app has control of the USB port.

When you first install UAPP (or if you can reset the app preferences somehow), you'll get a pop up window asking if you want to allow it to use the USB device by default. Make sure you leave the default box unticked, and click 'cancel', otherwise UAPP will always be in control of the USB port as soon as you plug the Mojo in, preventing anything else using it. Clicking 'Cancel' will leave the USB device under the phone's control, and allow you to output through USB via Tidal.

When you want to use UAPP, open the app and it'll prompt you again. Again, never tick the default box, but click 'OK' to give UAPP control.

When you want to use Tidal (or any other Android controlled app) again, closing UAPP isnt enough - it retains control even once closed. UNPLUG the USB cable, and plug it back in again. As long as you didn't tick the default box above, it'll prompt you again whether you want to use UAPP. This time click 'Cancel' and it will return control to the phone.

It's simpler than my lengthy explanation makes it sound!


----------



## 435279

So it was time to remove some temporary Velcro I used to secure my Phone to the Mojo, this has been in place for about 10 weeks.
  

  
 Velcro removed, some glue residue remains.



 After a quick clean with isopropyl alcohol, all residue is removed, there is a very faint outline mark, but if anybody is worried about using Velcro due to damaging the finish my experience would imply its OK.


----------



## salla45

pablosammy said:


> Right, I've found a workaround. It's all about which app has control of the USB port.
> 
> When you first install UAPP (or if you can reset the app preferences somehow), you'll get a pop up window asking if you want to allow it to use the USB device by default. Make sure you leave the default box unticked, and click 'cancel', otherwise UAPP will always be in control of the USB port as soon as you plug the Mojo in, preventing anything else using it. Clicking 'Cancel' will leave the USB device under the phone's control, and allow you to output through USB via Tidal.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks. Yeah I had noticed that. I can do what you suggest with my IFI Nano, but not with Mojo. It's pretty weird, I plug Mojo into phone and get the connected light coming on on the mojo, but the sound comes out of the phone speaker.
  
 Its all such a fudge, Im sure if i turn it off and turn it on , then wait precisely 24.23 seconds after activating a "special app", uninstalling it, turning on the spot with my eyes shut, reinstalling said app, then quickly pressing the home and volume up button before the screen goes off, it'll possibly work, some of the time 
  
 Having a fresh fiddle with it made me remember why I gave up with phone as transport idea months ago. I have a wholly suitable working solution with the  Fiio-as-transport.
  
 Wonder what something like the X7 would be like ...? Ie android based with Tidal streaming as standard and digital out with no messing.


----------



## Carl6868

masterpfa said:


> The Mojo was built to a cost and to do this minimal accessories were included. To have included all the cables you require would have meant them not meeting that target.
> 
> PS you weren't serious about this were you?
> 1. USB Micro - USB Micro
> ...


 
  
 No idea why you quoted me there as I didn't mention anything about the mojo including cables


----------



## NaiveSound

esm87 said:


> Do you experience any different in sound quality between the note 5 and dx80 as a source for the mojo? Thought id ask, my understanding is that the sound should be the same across the board as the mojo is gadget processing the files and sound. The connected source purely just sends the mojo a file that says play me... ive been reading about people who are contemplating big money daps to use with the mojo and I'm here scratching my head lol



Yes there is difference, thr note 5 and v10 prove to be better than other androids I've tried and apple devices, same file source


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> Yes there is difference, thr note 5 and v10 prove to be better than other androids I've tried and apple devices, same file source



To you ears, of course. Please make sure you don't say this as a statement of fact as you seem to be the only person on this thread that is hearing a difference between transports.


----------



## ShreyasMax

h20fidelity said:


> Received my Mojo today, everything's great.
> 
> I had read some previous posts about iBasso DX50 or DX90 creating popping noises via coax (between tracks or something?). Using a standard 3.5mm to 3.5mm silver plated interconnect for the connection I can confirm no such issues for me personally.
> 
> No popping, no crackling, its smooth sailing.




Enjoy your Mojo! Say, is that a standard stereo interconnect, or a 3.5mm SPDIF interconnect? Thanks


----------



## Duy Le

greenbow said:


> Can I ask, have you only just started using the Mojo? I ask because this was the impression I got of my Mojo when it was new from the box. It was only the extra detail over my previous DAC that kept me going back to the Mojo to try it. Fairly soon though I noticed the Mojo sound seemed to soften, after previously sounding dry. The detail didn't stand out sounding harsh as much any more. This was after about fourty-eight hours play. After a weeks play, the Mojo appeared to have smoothed more. The smoothness seemed to come from the detail and clarity.


 

 To make clear, I don't say Mojo is failure or not good. I just think K10C is not compatible with Mojo (you can try to listen the instrument at the end of Hotel California), I and 2 friends tested and we have the same result. K10C is also not compatible with Norne Therium cable too. My opinion: Don't try to ft K10C with anything you hope to make sound better.
 For another test, I listen Savant with Mojo and Mojo push Savant to the next level, it's amazing sound I've never found on Savant in the past.


----------



## bavinck

duy le said:


> To make clear, I don't say Mojo is failure or not good. I just think K10C is notcompatible with Mojo (you can try to listen the instrument at the end of Hotel California), I and 2 friends tested and we have the same result. K10C is also not compatible with Norne Therium cable too. My opinion: Don't try to ft K10C with anything you hope to make sound better.
> For another test, I listen Savant with Mojo and Mojo push Savant to the next level, it's amazing sound I've never found on Savant in the past.



Gonna strongly disagree with you there. I think the Mojo and k10ua is an excellent pairing.


----------



## Duy Le

bavinck said:


> Gonna strongly disagree with you there. I think the Mojo and k10ua is an excellent pairing.


 

 I believe you but I said about K10 custom. I listened K10 demo, K10u, K10c, I think K10c has something different because Therium cable make K10 demo, K10u sound better at least 20% but it cannot do that with K10c. Now I have R70X ft Mojo and I am finding 1 more headphone of Beyerdynamic, I've never used IEM anymore.


----------



## H20Fidelity

shreyasmax said:


> Enjoy your Mojo! Say, is that a standard stereo interconnect, or a 3.5mm SPDIF interconnect? Thanks




Yes, just a standard stereo interconnect works absolutely fine, using it all day. I can even link you to the exact cable If you PM me.  

Btw: I listen in the dark a lot late at night in bed. These Mojo lights are impressive!


----------



## GreenBow

ubs28 said:


> My Chord Mojo looses connection all the time. I think I found out what the problem is.
> 
> The USB cable is not secure in the Chord Mojo. So when I move the Mojo, I loose connection.
> 
> Should I send back the Mojo for a new one that hopefully has a more secure fit with USB cables?


 
  
 Check this second post on this short thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread Might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Signal2Noise

masterpfa said:


> ....
> 
> PS. What USB-C adapter do you have? I tried so many and none worked in OTG, they may charge your device but unless they have been improved I do not believe all of them work for OTG. YMMV
> 
> ...


 
 I hyperlinked it in my post. Adapter is VicTsing
  
 I haven't tested it yet. The mojo did take a full 10 hours to charge (until the light went off) and now I am at work. Will hopefully get to play with it this evening. I ordered a couple of more cables: a Micro-USB to Micro-USB OTG (for use with Pioneer XDP-100r & HTC One M8) & a short USB-A to Micro-USB to use between the Windows Phone USB-C adapter and Mojo. I have a longer cable I can use now for testing.


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> yes i will be able to demo instore within the week. S6 edge plus will be my source. Thanks for reply


 
 If not already installed something like UAPP or Onkyo HF Player and music you listen to and know well might be a suggestion and if you able to take along an OTG USB Micro to Micro connector or as an alternative something like this
  


carl6868 said:


> No idea why you quoted me there as I didn't mention anything about the mojo including cables


 
 DOH!
 I swear I must have developed dyslexia recently.
 Original post edited and your quote removed
 Apologies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  


signal2noise said:


> I hyperlinked it in my post. Adapter is VicTsing
> 
> I haven't tested it yet. The mojo did take a full 10 hours to charge (until the light went off) and now I am at work. Will hopefully get to play with it this evening. I ordered a couple of more cables: a Micro-USB to Micro-USB OTG (for use with Pioneer XDP-100r & HTC One M8) & a short USB-A to Micro-USB to use between the Windows Phone USB-C adapter and Mojo. I have a longer cable I can use now for testing.


 
 Hopefully this works, I had tried at least 4 different types, all I had to return.
 Good luck


----------



## Duy Le

Today I completely equipped all accessories for my Mojo stack: the button accident protected pad from Japan and the coax cable from Moon Audio to replace the one I bought on Ebay.


----------



## bavinck

duy le said:


> Today I completely equipped all accessories for my Mojo stack


 
 I have the same cable. Moon makes a nice cable for sure. Pricey, but worth it imo.


----------



## Duy Le

bavinck said:


> I have the same cable. Moon makes a nice cable for sure. Pricey, but worth it imo.


 
 It's much pricey for me: plus 30 USD shipping and 20 USD tax 
 But I can't be happier and don't have any concern about its quality.


----------



## bettyn

Certainly didn't mean to insult you. My apologies if I did. Your info was very useful to me.Thank Yo.


----------



## mscott58

bavinck said:


> I have the same cable. Moon makes a nice cable for sure. Pricey, but worth it imo.


 
 I use a Moon Silver Dragon cable to connect my Mojo to my Cavalli Liquid Carbon. Good stuff. Have also used Drew's SD V3 for my LCD-3's in the past as well. Cheers


----------



## Dexter Morgan

duy le said:


> I believe you but I said about K10 custom. I listened K10 demo, K10u, K10c, I think K10c has something different because Therium cable make K10 demo, K10u sound better at least 20% but it cannot do that with K10c. Now I have R70X ft Mojo and I am finding 1 more headphone of Beyerdynamic, I've never used IEM anymore.




Gotta disagree with you too. I own a pair of K10 customs and IMHO the Mojo takes them to another level big time.


----------



## LEGendARY

Hi,
  
 A question for Mojo owners, is the Mijo and the LCD-2.2f a good pairing? 
  
 Do expect the Mojo expand upon the sound characteristics over my  "Matrix Cube ASRC DAC/AMP" which I've had for almost 5 years now? 
  
 I'm looking for an upgrade, and I have never listened to any other DAC/AMP other than the Essence STX sound card.
 Also my volume knob has been giving me a hard time as far as L/R balance when I change the volume/gain.


----------



## bavinck

legendary said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Go ask in the LCD2 forum. They will say yes.


----------



## Blasyrkh

how long is your avarage battery life?


----------



## vapman

blasyrkh said:


> how long is your avarage battery life?




Many times I've taken it from a full charge, turn it on and use it until the battery die - I get between 7 and 8 hours, just barely enough for my work day


----------



## ph58

legendary said:


> Hi,
> 
> A question for Mojo owners, is the Mijo and the LCD-2.2f a good pairing?
> 
> ...


 MOJO + LCD 2 Fazor : VERY good pairing !


----------



## x RELIC x

duy le said:


> I believe you but I said about K10 custom. I listened K10 demo, K10u, K10c, I think K10c has something different because Therium cable make K10 demo, K10u sound better at least 20% but it cannot do that with K10c. Now I have R70X ft Mojo and I am finding 1 more headphone of Beyerdynamic, I've never used IEM anymore.




My K10C sounds fine out of the Mojo and it's a good pairing. You and your friends didn't like it, but that doesn't make it fact for everyone. It would be helpful if you stated what your preferences are and if you had a good seal or not. The K10C and K10U should sound the same if the seal and insertion depth is the same. The Mojo feeding the different K10's is the one variable that I would trust to be stable in your above statement.


----------



## x RELIC x

legendary said:


> Hi,
> 
> A question for Mojo owners, is the Mijo and the LCD-2.2f a good pairing?
> 
> ...




I haven't heard the Matrix Cube but on a technical level the Mojo DAC is much more capable than the WM8740. The analogue out of the Mojo is also very transparent, but I have no point of reference to what you prefer. If you like any amp coloration then the Mojo won't bring that to the mix. 

I've found the Mojo > LCD-2 (pre-fazor) to be an excellent pairing, and the Mojo drives it well.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

x RELIC x I was gonna say that too. I've never understood why people assume there are differences between unis and customs of the same model headphone, rather than considering key factors like insertion depth and seal. I mean, everyone agrees that different "tips" on unis can significantly affect the sound signature. Well folks, a custom is basically another type of tip. And it's gonna be different for each person, so best to avoid generalizations.


----------



## Mython

dexter morgan said:


> .... a custom is basically another type of tip. And it's gonna be different for each person, so best to avoid generalizations.


 
  
  
 Another variable potentially affecting one person's experience of an IEM/CIEM vs another person's experience of the same model of IEM/CIEM is that of individual ear anatomy:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/739712/1964-ears-adel-iems/2700#post_12090225
  
*not* just in terms of* reliability of fit*_,_ but also in terms of the actual dimensions and geometry of each person's ear canal varying the angle at which the IEM/CIEM tip 'fires' towards the eardrum, and the* volume of the airspace* between the IEM/CIEM tip and the eardrum being different for each person - this last aspect can have a potentially huge influence upon the sound character experienced by each listener.


----------



## NaiveSound

dexter morgan said:


> x RELIC x I was gonna say that too. I've never understood why people assume there are differences between unis and customs of the same model headphone, rather than considering key factors like insertion depth and seal. I mean, everyone agrees that different "tips" on unis can significantly affect the sound signature. Well folks, a custom is basically another type of tip. And it's gonna be different for each person, so best to avoid generalizations.




Would you say that custom offers the best possible sound (as meant by th designers of the ciems?) is custom sound thr sound they want us to hear?


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Would you say that custom offers the best possible sound (as meant by th designers of the ciems?) is custom sound thr sound they want us to hear?




Yes, if you can't get a proper seal and insertion depth/angle from universal fit. Everyone's ears will fit universals slightly differently, but customs will always be the perfect fit for the individual. However, this is not the thread to discuss these things.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

mython said:


> Another variable potentially affecting one person's experience of an IEM/CIEM vs another person's experience of the same model of IEM/CIEM is that of individual ear anatomy:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/739712/1964-ears-adel-iems/2700#post_12090225
> 
> *not* just in terms of* reliability of fit*_,_ but also in terms of the actual dimensions and geometry of each person's ear canal varying the angle at which the IEM/CIEM tip 'fires' towards the eardrum, and the* volume of the airspace* between the IEM/CIEM tip and the eardrum being different for each person - this last aspect can have a potentially huge influence upon the sound character experienced by each listener.


 

 I couldn't agree with you more. I've always thought of the volume of airspace and ear canal shape as comparable to the acoustics of a listening room. Makes me wonder, why do we even bother sharing our impressions of sound


----------



## Mython

Bringing the discussion back to Mojo, one can say, with some confidence, that anyone with IEMs or CIEMs or cans has little or nothing to lose by getting a Mojo demo, and drawing their own conclusions.
  
 Can't really say any fairer than that, and no-one would deny the fact that no single piece of equipment will please _all_ of the people, _all_ of the time


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Agreed

I would just add that with the Mojo, the odds of enjoying a pairing are in your favor


----------



## chillaxing

Alright boys about to get me some MOJO but have one question.
  
 So I plan to sell my iDSD and use the mojo for both desktop and protable.  My question is, does the mojo run off the battery when the usb power is plugged in?  I'm trying to save battery life when I'm in desktop mode


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> Bringing the discussion back to Mojo, one can say, with some confidence, that anyone with IEMs or CIEMs or cans has little or nothing to lose by getting a Mojo demo, and drawing their own conclusions.
> 
> Can't really say any fairer than that, and no-one would deny the fact that no single piece of equipment will please _all_ of the people, _all_ of the time




Some people Just can't go Somewhere and demo


----------



## Signal2Noise

chillaxing said:


> Alright boys about to get me some MOJO but have one question.
> 
> So I plan to sell my iDSD and use the mojo for both desktop and protable.  My question is, does the mojo run off the battery when the usb power is plugged in?  I'm trying to save battery life when I'm in desktop mode


 
 The Mojo has two separate Micro-USB inputs. One is for the USB audio feed input and the other is solely to charge the Mojo. You can download the user manual from Chord's website to get familiar with the unit.


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> Some people Just can't go Somewhere and demo


 
  
  
 Yes, that is true, and that's just one of the unfortunate things, in life.
  
 For example, there are many of us (myself included) who have purchased CIEMs at twice the price of a Mojo, without having been able to demo them first.
  
 Head-fiers in the USA and Southeast Asia often have the best access to portable audiophile equipment - you don't live in those locations, and neither do I, but many people do, and they have little or nothing to lose by getting a Mojo demo and drawing their own conclusions.
  
*C'est la vie!*





 
  
  
 .


----------



## Mython

chillaxing said:


> My question is, does the mojo run off the battery when the usb power is plugged in?  I'm trying to save battery life when I'm in desktop mode


 
  
  
 If you follow the thread title, you can find this information:
  
  


rob watts said:


> Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> staxton said:
> 
> 
> > I am also considering replacing my desktop DAC (which, by the way, cost far more than than the Mojo) with a second Mojo, so I might have something to sell too! One question that I think remains unanswered is, Is it alright to leave the Mojo on 24/7 plugged in with a 2A wall wart? Will that adversely affect the battery or anything else in the Mojo? Would keeping the Mojo on all the time avoid the issues with the battery charging circuitry?
> ...


 
  
  
 The _minimum _current-delivery charger spec for Mojo is 1 amp, but, for desktop usage, it would be _sensible_ to get something with a bit more grunt, as chargers are so cheap these days, and it might help Mojo not to draw upon its battery, if you are using it in desktop configuration, all day long, driving cans at high SPLs. Please note that this isn't absolute 'gospel' - I'm merely saying it would be a reasonable and sensible approach. Anker do quite decent USB chargers, and there are plenty of Mojo owners who do very well with the standard vanilla Apple USB charger.
  
 .


----------



## vapman

chillaxing said:


> Alright boys about to get me some MOJO but have one question.
> 
> So I plan to sell my iDSD and use the mojo for both desktop and protable.  My question is, does the mojo run off the battery when the usb power is plugged in?  I'm trying to save battery life when I'm in desktop mode


 

 nope - the only problem i have found when using it desktop is make sure you have a decent quality usb cable going to the power port, cause if it comes loose you're not gonna know unless you can see the charge LED.
  
 actually about that - i leave my mojo sitting on top of an anodized black RCA selector with the charge light facing me. it works well because the charge light also shines down on the rca selector so i can just glance over at my stereo and see that the mojo tells me it's taking charge from the USB port, and the reflection made the tiny LED a lot easier to see too.


----------



## Mython

Interesting discussion about Mojo, here:
  
 https://www.metal-fi.com/chord-electronics-mojo/


----------



## vapman

mython said:


> Interesting discussion about Mojo, here:
> 
> https://www.metal-fi.com/chord-electronics-mojo/


 

 A pretty good short review in my opinion. My opinions are basically in line with his. You really can tell the difference going back and forth between normal DACs and the Mojo, everything else sounds so much slower.


----------



## Mediahound

Anyone use the Mojo with the new Sennheiser HD800 S? How does it sound?


----------



## LEGendARY

ph58 said:


> MOJO + LCD 2 Fazor : VERY good pairing !


 
  
 Thank you  .. looks like you got your LCD-2  haa 
  


x relic x said:


> I haven't heard the Matrix Cube but on a technical level the Mojo DAC is much more capable than the WM8740. The analogue out of the Mojo is also very transparent, but I have no point of reference to what you prefer. If you like any amp coloration then the Mojo won't bring that to the mix.
> 
> I've found the Mojo > LCD-2 (pre-fazor) to be an excellent pairing, and the Mojo drives it well.


 
  
 Many thanks.


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> Interesting discussion about Mojo, here:
> 
> https://www.metal-fi.com/chord-electronics-mojo/




Great read! I appreciate how well they describe the FPGA implementation.


----------



## esm87

Please could someone help me out. How do you feel the AKG k712 pro would jam with the chord mojo?

This will be for my rock playlist consisting of kings of leon, bruce springsteen, U2, def leppard, bon jovi, oasis etc.

If someone has this exact setup please could you listen to a few of them artists then articulate the sound style I would hear.

Im after a sound thats basically like listening to a live performance when i close my eyes. Good imaging, crisp vocals etc.

Any helpful reply would be awesome. Big thank you to everyone in this community thats helped me so far in various topics. 

Other headphone ive been pointed towards is audeze el8 closed back


----------



## masterpfa

naivesound said:


> Some people Just can't go Somewhere and demo


 
  
 I would imagine if this has been the case, just like their other equipment, Head Phones, DAP's CD players, speakers etc., they would take a chance and purchase a piece of equipment having completed their own research.


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> I would imagine if this has been the case, just like their other equipment, Head Phones, DAP's CD players, speakers etc., they would take a chance and purchase a piece of equipment having completed their own research.
> :blink:




Is this aimed at me? No shop sells the k712 anywhere near within a 2hour drive. I would love to demo a few quality headphones, im gutted its not that easy where im from


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> masterpfa said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine if this has been the case, just like their other equipment, Head Phones, DAP's CD players, speakers etc., they would take a chance and purchase a piece of equipment having completed their own research.
> ...


 
  
 Have you phoned Audio-T or Richer Sounds?  They might be able to assist (not saying definitely, but nothing to be lost by phoning & asking...)


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> Is this aimed at me? No shop sells the k712 anywhere near within a 2hour drive. I would love to demo a few quality headphones, im gutted its not that easy where im from


 
  
 My reply was to *NaiveSound* 
  


naivesound said:


> Some people Just can't go Somewhere and demo


 
  
 I am saying if someone is unable to demo something, they would, as they would with most things in life, either buy it or not. They would do their research and make a decision that is suitable to themselves. You win some you lose some

 I don't know if this applies to you or not, as I relied to his comment only.
 But I would still say the same thing.


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> Have you phoned Audio-T or Richer Sounds?  They might be able to assist (not saying definitely, but nothing to be lost by phoning & asking...)




Im going to both stores within the next few days as they have a demo mojo. I'll try the EL8. Neither stock the k712. I'll demo a grado, maybe it will give me a baseline of what to expect from k712... im not sure.


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> My reply was to *NaiveSound*
> 
> 
> I am saying if someone is unable to demo something, they would, as they would with most things in life, either buy it or not. They would do their research and make a decision that is suitable to themselves. You win some you lose some
> ...




Yes, I can see me buying them through amazon and returning if needs be, thanks


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> Im going to both stores within the next few days as they have a demo mojo. I'll try the EL8. Neither stock the k712. I'll demo a grado, maybe it will give me a baseline of what to expect from k712... im not sure.


 
 I found Mojo very good when I tried in-store with EL8 and Grado SR325e. 
 For the price per bang, personally I got the Grado that time around.
  
 But on another visit I heard the HD800 they became my must get HP's. Eventually I saved up and got those too.


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Im going to both stores within the next few days as they have a demo mojo. I'll try the EL8. Neither stock the k712. I'll demo a grado, maybe it will give me a baseline of what to expect from k712... im not sure.




The short story is the headphones will sound like the headphones. I find that the Mojo doesn't colour the sound really at all, so besides a smoother tuning than the Hugo (read, slightly less bright, slightly warmer) the overall sound you will hear is from the transducer. In Robs goal of creating transparent gear I think he has succeeded with the Mojo. The flip side to this is that if you prefer colouration to balance out the signature of your headphone, ie. a warm sound to compensate for the 702`s relatively bright signature, then the Mojo won`t add much of that at all.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> The short story is the headphones will sound like the headphones. I find that the Mojo doesn't colour the sound really at all, so besides a smoother tuning than the Hugo (read, slightly less bright, slightly warmer) the overall sound you will hear is from the transducer. In Robs goal of creating transparent gear I think he has succeeded with the Mojo. The flip side to this is that if you prefer colouration to balance out the signature of your headphone, ie. a warm sound to compensate for the 702`s relatively bright signature, then the Mojo won`t add much of that at all.




Do more people prefer warm sound to bright sound? What do you think the Mojo is? Bright or warm? Or just slightly warm or just slightly bright?


----------



## sabloke

For me, the Mojo is ever so slightly warm.


----------



## bocosb

First a little picture with Mojo&friends (The bottle supporting my HD650 had an active role in the evaluation of the device  )
  

  
  
 Well.. the Mojo played the last two days in my rig and i can say that every thing people hype about it in this thread is true, i will not repeat the praising just confirm it and i doubt that i will need a source upgrade for many years to come.
  
 The one thing i didn't expect in the first night when it arrived was FALLING ASLEEP while listening!!?! - i know it may sound like a wrong thing to say but the idea is that this thing has no harshness and everything sounds so right and smooth with no "digital glare" that while listening to some acoustic+female vocals around 1 am i dozed off for a bit  That never happened before, with my previous source, while detailed enough it had a harshness to the sound that caused listening fatigue after a few hours.. The Mojo, while extremely detailed, it has a more relaxed way of presenting those details and is very pleasant to listen to.. a more poetic comparison (courtesy of the wine) - the music feels like when you dive in a warm tropical sea, just the right temperature, not too cold, not too hot and u just float there 
  
 The majority of my listening was done through the Bottlehead Crack+Speedball - i only had a low quality 6.3 to 3.5 adaptor for the headphones and i got annoyed with the connection, more detailed comparison between amp/no amp  will be made after i source a better quality adaptor. However i noticed very good performance directly from the Mojo, but i still like the tubey sound from the amp more. Time and more tests will tell
  
 Even as a desktop unit this thing is deserving every penny.. when im thinking that i also can just put it in my backpack and listen to my (previously homebound)HD650 wherever i travel...


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Do more people prefer warm sound to bright sound? What do you think the Mojo is? Bright or warm? Or just slightly warm or just slightly bright?




I prefer a natural sound, so if it sounds like real instruments I like it. I find the Mojo _slightly_ warm (compared to other `_neutral_` gear) but also feel this is a good thing to help with the natural reproduction of the original musical performance.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I prefer brighter sound but have learnt to appreciate both ends and absolutely feel a little warmth is more suited for longer listening. Mojo is every so slightly warm in tonality but holds nothing behind this in terms of resolution and detail.


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> I prefer brighter sound but have learnt to appreciate both ends and absolutely feel a little warmth is more suited for longer listening. *Mojo is every so slightly warm in tonality but holds nothing behind this in terms of resolution and detail.*




This is exactly what I feel the addictive nature of the Mojo is for me. The details just flow, and aren't exaggerated for the sake of hearing them, yet every nuance is there, including extremely subtle cues that add to the music reproduction. It's with this balance that my brain just says 'Aha! More please!'


----------



## NaiveSound

Do usually warm sounding equipment that are warm take away detail? Mojo doesn't take away detail 


What is the benefit of warm sounding equipment and what is the benefits for bright sounding equipment? Also where does mojo fit in here in those 2 spectrums, what does mojo do best and what does it do weak?


----------



## H20Fidelity

naivesound said:


> Do usually warm sounding equipment that are warm take away detail? Mojo doesn't take away detail
> 
> 
> What is the benefit of warm sounding equipment and what is the benefits for bright sounding equipment? Also where does mojo fit in here in those 2 spectrums, what does mojo do best and what does it do weak?


 
  
 If warm tonality is not done correctly, specifically around the mid-range it can come across quite veiled or subdued in detail. Vocals for example, may sound dull, blunt, lacking resolution, kind of like music being played behind a curtain.
  
 For those who prefer a brighter sound ie: higher levels of clarity and treble presence this over saturated warmth can be quite distracting, even after an adjustment period the person may never feel the signature sits with them.
  
 Where Mojo is different is while the tonality is 'slightly warm' it never has such a veil or lacking any area of clarity, resolution or dynamics. Its very even right across the entire frequency range while the warmth contributes to less fatigue and some added muscaility.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Do usually warm sounding equipment that are warm take away detail? Mojo doesn't take away detail
> 
> 
> What is the benefit of warm sounding equipment and what is the benefits for bright sounding equipment? Also where does mojo fit in here in those 2 spectrums, what does mojo do best and what does it do weak?




Think of it like water from your faucet relative to your body temperature. One hot and one cold. The hot would represent the bass and lower mids, and the cold would represent the upper mids and the treble. Your body temperature would be what is natural. When there isn't enough hot compared to your body temperature the water feels cold and you want to add some hot water. Too much hot water and you want to add cold. 

Same with audio. If it's too cold you lose the weight behind the music. A bass guitar sounds flat and distant, male vocals lose soul, drum beats are like tin, and overall it can sound fatiguing. If it's too Warm you lose the sense of detail, the cymbals and high hats are not as clear, guitar plucks seem muffled, extra micro detail seems to be lost. It's about balance to make the whole greater than the sum of its parts to sound natural IMO.

Not everyone shares the same goals and sonic preferences though. Some prefer detail, detail, detail, and want a bright/cold setup. Some want to be bathed in a warm bath of bass. There is no right or wrong when it comes to what an individual wants, but there is also no debating what sounds like real life and what doesn't. I think Mojo sits right in the sweet spot of musical enjoyment without exaggerated treble, or overly emphasised bass.

Edit: Also, let's not forget about Mojo's excellent timing accuracy. That is also one of it's major strengths, and a key to our brain enjoying the music without fatigue.


----------



## rkt31

I suggest people who have not bought moio, pls don't be skeptical. your money will be very well invested, it is such an addicting piece of equipment.


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> I found Mojo very good when I tried in-store with EL8 and Grado SR325e.
> 
> For the price per bang, personally I got the Grado that time around.
> 
> But on another visit I heard the HD800 they became my must get HP's. Eventually I saved up and got those too.




Ive heard so much about the 800's that I will be testing then to see what the hypes about. Coming from my v moda crossfade wireless I bet it will be an eye opener lol


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> I found Mojo very good when I tried in-store with EL8 and Grado SR325e.
> 
> For the price per bang, personally I got the Grado that time around.
> 
> But on another visit I heard the HD800 they became my must get HP's. Eventually I saved up and got those too.




Have you compared the k712 vs 325e? Trying to decipher the audio lingo, these seem to me as though they maybe similar sounding? What do you feel would be the best pair to give you that live at the rock show feeling with awesome sound?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Ive heard so much about the 800's that I will be testing then to see what the hypes about. Coming from my v moda crossfade wireless I bet it will be an eye opener lol




Coming from the Crossfade (and looking at the other headphones in your profile) you might think bats are listening to the HD800. It's quite a difference as the Crossfade has a very warm signature and the HD800 has a bright signature with a slight 6 kHz spike and is exceedingly revealing. Better make sure your recordings are up to scratch as the HD800 reveals_ everything_. They are definitely an eye opener, and extremely resolving. Nothing would be able to hide from the Mojo and HD800.


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Coming from the Crossfade (and looking at the other headphones in your profile) you might think bats are listening to the HD800. It's quite a difference as the Crossfade has a very warm signature and the HD800 has a bright signature with a slight 6 kHz spike and is exceedingly revealing. Better make sure your recordings are up to scratch as the HD800 reveals_ everything_. They are definitely an eye opener, and extremely resolving. Nothing would be able to hide from the Mojo and HD800.




320 kb be listenable? Im struggling for FLAC files, i dont use a computer its all off my phone, I dont know of a FLAC downloader I can just search and have my favourite songs on my phone. I work up country and commute every day hence why im phone dependant


----------



## hellfire8888

esm87 said:


> 320 kb be listenable? Im struggling for FLAC files, i dont use a computer its all off my phone, I dont know of a FLAC downloader I can just search and have my favourite songs on my phone. I work up country and commute every day hence why im phone dependant


 
 of course it is listenable....it depends on what are you trying to do...are you trying to analyze the music or enjoy to the music


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> 320 kb be listenable? Im struggling for FLAC files, i dont use a computer its all off my phone, I dont know of a FLAC downloader I can just search and have my favourite songs on my phone. I work up country and commute every day hence why im phone dependant




I was referring to the quality of the master, not file format.


----------



## esm87

hellfire8888 said:


> of course it is listenable....it depends on what are you trying to do...are you trying to analyze the music or enjoy to the music




Enjoy it


----------



## hellfire8888

esm87 said:


> Enjoy it


 
  Cool!
  
 Right now i am using my iphone 6 plus + mojo + sennheisser hd 238 and the music is very enjoyable..i dont need DSD nor HD800 to enjoy my music.


----------



## esm87

hellfire8888 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Right now i am using my iphone 6 plus + mojo + sennheisser hd 238 and the music is very enjoyable..i dont need DSD nor HD800 to enjoy my music.




Awesome, i want to try it out of pure curiosity, see if it will give me an insight to what the true audiophiles around here are trying to convey lol. What music genre do you listen to? Im looking forward to hearing this mojo. 

It would be awesome if there was someway of inputting your location and it would match you up with location of nearby members within say 30-40 milesso people can meet up and test everyones various set ups etc


----------



## masterpfa

bocosb said:


> Even as a desktop unit this thing is deserving every penny.. when im thinking that i also can just put it in my backpack and listen to my (previously homebound)HD650 wherever i travel...


 
 That is the benefit for me, not only is it portable but also works very well in a home based system IMO
  


rkt31 said:


> I suggest people who have not bought moio, pls don't be skeptical. your money will be very well invested, it is such an addicting piece of equipment.


 
 +1
 The real test will always be ones own listening experience
  


esm87 said:


> Ive heard so much about the 800's that I will be testing then to see what the hypes about. Coming from my v moda crossfade wireless I bet it will be an eye opener lol


 


esm87 said:


> Have you compared the k712 vs 325e? Trying to decipher the audio lingo, these seem to me as though they maybe similar sounding? What do you feel would be the best pair to give you that live at the rock show feeling with awesome sound?


 


> Originally Posted by *esm87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 320 kb be listenable? Im struggling for FLAC files, i dont use a computer its all off my phone, I dont know of a FLAC downloader I can just search and have my favourite songs on my phone. I work up country and commute every day hence why im phone dependant


 
 As I said earlier

 Above all enjoy 1st, but if you do get to demo the HD800's make sure you are listening, if possible , to your own music and not the shops demo files.
  
 I personally have not heard the K712 and unfortunately couldn't really comment on which would be best suited, hopefully someone else on this thread might be able to answer that question.

 As you have stated you only use your phone and not a PC, you could try a Free Tidal Trial, usually 30 days, subscribe to the HiFi option. These are CD quality files at 16Bit 44.1 Mhz Tidal will also allow you to save music to your device to listen to later. If you choose this option you could also install UAPP or Onkyo HF Player for Android phones. Onkyo HF Player also available for the iPhone.

 I do not know if iOS up samples or how the iPhone handles Tidal


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> That is the benefit for me, not only is it portable but also works very well in a home based system IMO
> 
> +1
> 
> ...




I'll sign up for that after work thanks. Will I be able to save unlimited music to my phone within trial period?


----------



## hellfire8888

esm87 said:


> Awesome, i want to try it out of pure curiosity, see if it will give me an insight to what the true audiophiles around here are trying to convey lol. What music genre do you listen to? Im looking forward to hearing this mojo.
> 
> It would be awesome if there was someway of inputting your location and it would match you up with location of nearby members within say 30-40 milesso people can meet up and test everyones various set ups etc


 
  
 I listen to anime soundtrack mostly by Hiroyuki Sawano - Gundam Unicorn soundtrack..pop, alt, rock and basically anything depending on my mood.
  
 if you are from malaysia...welcome to pm me and try if u want to


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> I'll sign up for that after work thanks. Will I be able to save unlimited music to my phone within trial period?


 
 Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes 






 Only accessible via Tidal I might point out.. 

 PS. If it something you are not going to  continue with, you can cancel at any time but you will remain on the trial until the 30 days have elapsed.


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome, can you download by album instead of individual song? What quality will I be able to download them in?

I love this forum and its members, brilliant crew and really helpful. Audio is such a complex and intricate subject. Its not straight forward and the knowledge is genuinely appreciated


----------



## esm87

hellfire8888 said:


> I listen to anime soundtrack mostly by Hiroyuki Sawano - Gundam Unicorn soundtrack..pop, alt, rock and basically anything depending on my mood.
> 
> if you are from malaysia...welcome to pm me and try if u want to




Cheers for the offer, im from uk, south wales. Im waiting ever so patiently for my sz1000s to arrive should be here any day now from japan. After that headset thats going to give me that awesome live performance sound for my rock music now...


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jus re read ur post 16bit 44khz. Is that better than 320kb?


----------



## esm87

When people talk about using mojo and headphones like EL8, im assuming that would be considered audiophile portable HI FI. Hi end set up if you will?

My set up of cayin c5 with hifimediy and v moda crossfade wireless would be entry level...

Mojo with my HP's or k712 would be mid fi?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Jus re read ur post 16bit 44khz. Is that better than 320kb?




320 Kbps is a measure data per second (bit _rate_) for lossy formats - a lossy format loses information while compressing the file to save storage space. 320 Kbps has nothing to do with 16/44.1. The bit _depth_ is 16 bits with a sampling rate of 44.1.

Tidal HiFi is _lossless_ CD quality meaning that when the file is compressed there is no information lost. The bit rate varies quite a bit in lossless formats and there is not really a standard cap (like lossy formats with 320 Kbps). CD lossless is still 16/44.1.


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> 320 Kbps is a measure data per second (bit _rate_) for lossy formats - a lossy format loses information while compressing the file. 320 Kbps has nothing to do with 16/44.1. The bit _depth_ is 16 bits with a sampling rate of 44.1.
> 
> Tidal HiFi is _lossless_ CD quality meaning that when the file is compressed there is no information lost. The bit rate varies quite a bit in lossless formats and there is not really a standard cap (like lossy formats with 320 Kbps). CD lossless is still 16/44.1.




Ah right I get you, thanks


----------



## masterpfa

x relic x said:


> 320 Kbps is a measure data per second (bit _rate_) for lossy formats - a lossy format loses information while compressing the file to save storage space. 320 Kbps has nothing to do with 16/44.1. The bit _depth_ is 16 bits with a sampling rate of 44.1.
> 
> Tidal HiFi is _lossless_ CD quality meaning that when the file is compressed there is no information lost. The bit rate varies quite a bit in lossless formats and there is not really a standard cap (like lossy formats with 320 Kbps). CD lossless is still 16/44.1.


 
 What he said, plus sometime this year Tidal are aiming to bring MQA files to their service. These can in fact be up to 24Bit 192Mhz files, but if played via a non MQA encoded DAP will still play back at 24Bit 44.1 Mhz in a file that is larger than the current CD file size, but in a format a lot smaller than traditional 21/192 file sizes.


----------



## Mojo ideas

bikutoru said:


> When you find something better, please let us know.
> 
> Somehow unless it is another Chord, which means more expensive, or another DAC at 10X the price, I do not think it is possible. Negativity of some people on that forum feel like they did not have enough vitamins in their childhood.


I think although it was never our intention! Unfortunately that it's likely that we've upset a small minority in this industry and they or their associates have been possibly hitting back at us. It's sad as technology advances through competition and it is our, Chords, intention by bringing this very high tech to a reasonable price, inorder bring a lot more people into this interesting pastime of ours and we'd hoped this will benefit everyone in the whole business not just us. We've taken a lot from some quarters some of it could be viewed as offensive . We won't reply


----------



## music4mhell

mojo ideas said:


> bikutoru said:
> 
> 
> > When you find something better, please let us know.
> ...


 
 +100,
  
 Because or Mojo, i have spent more than $1K, just on earphones and headphones 
  
 Thanks to Chord, indirectly Chord is helping other companies


----------



## Blasyrkh

yesterday i got the Audioquest Jitterbug...very interesting little piece...
  
 it doesn't block 4G interferences though....how the hell can i get rid of those? with a ferrite magnet?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Well, it had been a wish of mine to achieve desktop like performance I can listen to simply in bed or around the house, without being tied down with all the cables, placing and organising that come along with it. With Mojo not only do I feel i achieved that desktop like performance, it's tiny, much smaller than I would have settled for. 

H20 Approves.


----------



## Blasyrkh

vidal said:


> As you mentioned legends, I was just adding in my view that the biggest legend is that high end USB cables affect SQ. I've read quite a few posts in this thread about the quality of the cable impacting the sound. Seemed like a good point to jump into the thread.


 
  
 I cannot tell if it's true, but i can tell you that if netflix would be in real time like audio, you would not see a damn pic


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> +100,
> 
> Because or Mojo, i have spent more than $1K, just on earphones and headphones
> 
> Thanks to Chord, indirectly Chord is helping other companies




I'm _seriously considering getting the DAVE because of the Mojo. No joke. :blink:_


----------



## headmanPL

esm87 said:


> Ah right I get you, thanks


 

 Just my opinion, but if you have been enjoying music on your S6 from320kbps source files, you will be blown away by how musical (not processed) the Mojo will sound in comparison.
 I'd advise listening ONLY to the Mojo for a week, then go back to the headphones directly connected to your S6.
 You will amazed at how bland (my opinion) the S6 will now sound.


----------



## Dionysus

music4mhell said:


> +100,
> 
> Because or Mojo, i have spent more than $1K, just on earphones and headphones
> 
> Thanks to Chord, indirectly Chord is helping other companies




Agreed..........
There is no way I would have purchased a JH Audio Angie 2 recently, if it wasn't for what I had experienced with the Mojo. I wanted to be able to further enjoy Mojo outside the home it was so good to my ears. So point well said.


----------



## Dionysus

Oh and btw, where is this case already


----------



## esm87

headmanpl said:


> Just my opinion, but if you have been enjoying music on your S6 from320kbps source files, you will be blown away by how musical (not processed) the Mojo will sound in comparison.
> I'd advise listening ONLY to the Mojo for a week, then go back to the headphones directly connected to your S6.
> You will amazed at how bland (my opinion) the S6 will now sound.




I can imagine, i dont listen direct from the s6 though. Its connected into a android hifimediy dac amped through a cayin c5. 

The mojo is onviously going to sound sweet, how much of a difference though is whats intriguing me. 

Especially should I pair it up with an AKG k712 pro or the audeze EL8. Maybe thats the ultimate rig im searching for


----------



## eltorrete

after the magnificent reviews read into this thread and on other sites, mine will be very small:
  
     I hate it when my iphone is running out of battery, that means having to remove the wire lighning to mojo  and place to charger. Listen again to the Iphone music gets boring and it's something I never thought.


----------



## Blasyrkh

eltorrete said:


> after the magnificent reviews read into this thread and on other sites, mine will be very small:
> 
> I hate it when my iphone is running out of battery, that means having to remove the wire lighning to mojo  and place to charger. Listen again to the Iphone music gets boring and it's something I never thought.


 
 luckily i don't use Iphone, so i have plenty of battery power for the full day


----------



## masterpfa

dionysus said:


> Agreed..........
> There is no way I would have purchased a JH Audio Angie 2 recently, if it wasn't for what I had experienced with the Mojo. I wanted to be able to further enjoy Mojo outside the home it was so good to my ears. So point well said.


 
 +1
 Unfortunately my wallet hates Chord and all it stands for
 Other Audio manufacturers on the other hand seem to benefit from my custom and £k's spent since..

 and to think all I wanted was a DAC/AMP for my mobile phone for a simple daily commute


----------



## georgelai57

Perhaps the iPhone runs out of battery because it's so good you use it more than other brands?

In any event, I never use any phone as a transport for the Mojo. Music is meant to be listened to and enjoyed; not to be interrupted by calls and messages and head-fi.org notifications.


----------



## H20Fidelity

masterpfa said:


> +1
> Unfortunately my wallet hates Chord and all it stands for
> Other Audio manufacturers on the other hand seem to benefit from my custom and £k's spent since..
> 
> and to think all I wanted was a DAC/AMP for my mobile phone for a simple daily commute


 
  
 Its alright masterpfa, there, there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only ever came to Head-fi originally to purchase a $50 earphone.
  
 Oh, and it only continues from here....


----------



## island

Just ordered a Mojo 
  
 Bought some HD650's last month and have been very much enjoying them direct from a laptop [I'm a newbie]. I was looking for a DAC and amp but thought that getting a Mojo would give me the flexibility to use it via a PC in desktop mode for most of the time but also use it out and about occasionally.
  
 Also it'll give me the flexibility to buy an amp down the line (Cavalli or Feliks Audio Elise maybe  )... and also then buy some IEM's.... yeeees, I think I agree with the previous poster about the Mojo being a gateway drug to further spending in this industry !
  
 #Mobility - in terms of using it out and about what are my options? I currently listen to an iPhone 4S with Soundmagic IE10's. I know that this won't work directly as there is no Lightening connector but can I listen at a lower quality through the output headphone jack of the iPhone? Or do I need to buy a new transport? Take my money.... 
  
 #Cables - I was just going to try and use the various USB-micro cables that I have kicking around (from Kindle/Garmin etc) - would these work or should I look at getting something better? 
 I noticed a 'Audioquest Forest USB Micro Digital Audio Cable' for £25 from a uk based online cable place - any good? An improvement?
  
 Anyway - very much looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## x RELIC x

island said:


> Just ordered a Mojo
> 
> Bought some HD650's last month and have been very much enjoying them direct from a laptop [I'm a newbie]. I was looking for a DAC and amp but thought that getting a Mojo would give me the flexibility to use it via a PC in desktop mode for most of the time but also use it out and about occasionally.
> 
> ...




Congrats! 

For the input you can't use the iPhone headphone jack because the Mojo only can receive a digital input. The whole point of purchasing Chord's DACs is to use the outstanding DAC. There are one cable solutions you can purchase instead of picking up the Apple CCK. Check the third post for links regarding iDevice connections. I prefer a DAP as a source, and I'm waiting until someone makes an audiophile transport.

Any USB cable should be fine as long as it's a well made cable that can transfer data (some USB cables are power only).

Edit: Chord is also planning on an add-on accessory that will have an SD slot with a small screen to source files for the Mojo, but that's going to be months before it's released.


----------



## Blasyrkh

georgelai57 said:


> Perhaps the iPhone runs out of battery because it's so good you use it more than other brands?


 
  
  
 LOL, or maybe because I have a doubled capacity?


----------



## bikutoru

x relic x said:


> I'm _seriously considering getting the DAVE because of the Mojo. No joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You are a brave soul!
 When I left my brain unchecked, I fantasized about "Chordette 2Qute" for my main system.
 @home I have the Mojo connected to my main speaker system 99% of the time, but when I go to work I disconnect it and place in my pocket. It gives me a warm feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Being brought back to earth by reality I just continue to enjoy music.....
  
 I still wish Rob would explain how does  it do the low volume 'magic'
 My NAD's lowest volume is -81db. Late at night when most of ambient noises subside I was able to enjoy Mojo at -65db and even -70db, which without Mojo is inaudible, but with Mojo in line it is just magic.
  
 While people brag most expensive head/ear phones pairing, it probably worth mentioning this - the other night I plugged a pair of Apple's earbuds into my Mojo and started playing "The Cure Bestival live 2011" and feeling that I'm there enveloped me - it was just too real. I'd say that my brain-mojo pairing is just awesome


----------



## NaiveSound

When I play Tidal (hifi) my mojo displays a blue power button, is that up sampling from the smartphone or is it true like a bitperfect?


----------



## bikutoru

naivesound said:


> When I play Tidal (hifi) my mojo displays a blue power button, is that up sampling from the smartphone or is it true like a bitperfect?


 

 upsampling
  
 The lossless from Tidal is 16/44.1 kHz which corresponds to a red power button on Mojo.
Source of info: https://support.tidal.com/hc/en-us/articles/201594722-How-good-is-the-sound-quality-on-TIDAL-


----------



## NaiveSound

Oh no, it's there anyway I can make it feed mojo in bitperfect?


That really hurtd my Feelings


----------



## eltorrete

georgelai57 said:


> Perhaps the iPhone runs out of battery because it's so good you use it more than other brands?
> 
> In any event, I never use any phone as a transport for the Mojo. Music is meant to be listened to and enjoyed; not to be interrupted by calls and messages and head-fi.org notifications.


 
  
  


blasyrkh said:


> luckily i don't use Iphone, so i have plenty of battery power for the full day


 
  
 I listen to music at work normally, if a call comes here I am obliged to take it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 notifications I see in my PebbleTime Steel and answer on the computer
  
 the battery is exhausted because previously only used the phone as mobile .......now thanks mojo ....7 hours of music that years ago had not heard much


----------



## NaiveSound

I wish there was a way to lock mojo (to where a pressed button does nothing) as I out it in my pocket and it touches the buttons and Oh no, oh no


----------



## bavinck

If Chord handles the sd card reader attachment right (ie Mojo becomes a dap) then Mojo will be unstoppable.


----------



## psikey

naivesound said:


> When I play Tidal (hifi) my mojo displays a blue power button, is that up sampling from the smartphone or is it true like a bitperfect?


 
  
 If you have and Android device as transport and use UAPP app then Tidal streaming through that will come out it correct bitrate/frequency and show red on the Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

psikey said:


> If you have and Android device as transport and use UAPP app then Tidal streaming through that will come out it correct bitrate/frequency and show red on the Mojo.




I have u app and usb dac ia select in settings, but mojo displays a red power button, however no sound


----------



## Martinrm

Hey can anyone with the Mojo and Noble K10s tell me if they hear noise when no music is playing and the mojo is on.

I hear a lot with my k10s, it sounds like active noise cancelling headphones. I would expected it to dead silent considering the output impedence. 

Im trying to determine if this is normal operation or if somethings wrong with the Mojo.


----------



## psikey

naivesound said:


> I have u app and usb dac ia select in settings, but mojo displays a red power button, however no sound


 
  
 Works with my Z5; Note 4 ; S6; S7. What phone you using ?


----------



## bavinck

martinrm said:


> Hey can anyone with the Mojo and Noble K10s tell me if they hear noise when no music is playing and the mojo is on.
> 
> I hear a lot with my k10s, it sounds like active noise cancelling headphones. I would expected it to dead silent considering the output impedence.
> 
> Im trying to determine if this is normal operation or if somethings wrong with the Mojo.




Mine is dead silent when no music is playing. Interference is a problem though, so I need to keep my phone and even the K10 cable away from the Mojo.


----------



## bikutoru

bavinck said:


> If Chord handles the sd card reader attachment right (ie Mojo becomes a dap) then Mojo will be unstoppable.


 

 would you please stop teasing


----------



## Martinrm

bavinck said:


> Mine is dead silent when no music is playing. Interference is a problem though, so I need to keep my phone and even the K10 cable away from the Mojo.


 
  
 Thanks for the quick reply! 
  
 I've made sure interference isn't the issue. Heck it even occurs when I don't have a source plugged into the Mojo. 
  
 I cant rule out the K10s being the issue either (Just got them). I get this same noise with varying degrees of loudness depending on what source i use. Super loud when plugged into my laptop, and when using my phone it's about the same as the Mojo. In any case, something isn't right, and this background noise majorly detracts from the music.


----------



## GreenBow

naivesound said:


> Oh no, it's there anyway I can make it feed mojo in bitperfect?
> 
> 
> That really hurtd my Feelings


 

 Yes. I am currently using Winyl, a free music app on PC. AIMP3 is free too. It's just a matter of settings. It does improve audio too. (JRiver trial can be used too.)
  
 On phones there are two apps, one called Onkyo HF Player, and another but I can't remember which. (I have no smartphone.)


----------



## Blasyrkh

martinrm said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> I've made sure interference isn't the issue. Heck it even occurs when I don't have a source plugged into the Mojo.
> 
> I cant rule out the K10s being the issue either (Just got them). I get this same noise with varying degrees of loudness depending on what source i use. Super loud when plugged into my laptop, and when using my phone it's about the same as the Mojo. In any case, something isn't right, and this background noise majorly detracts from the music.


 
  
 with the IE80 I hear hiss, but it's subtle, not distracting at all
 16ohm 124db
  
 K10 specs are?


----------



## Martinrm

blasyrkh said:


> with the IE80 I hear hiss, but it's subtle, not distracting at all
> 16ohm 124db
> 
> K10 specs are?


 
  
 They're 10 BA at <30 Ohms. Literally the only thing i could find online. No SPL stats. That's probably not much help haha.
  
 I get about 1/4 the hiss with some cheap MEE single dynamic earbuds.


----------



## Mython

bikutoru said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > When I play Tidal (hifi) my mojo displays a blue power button, is that up sampling from the smartphone or is it true like a bitperfect?
> ...


 
  
  


naivesound said:


> Oh no, it's there anyway I can make it feed mojo in bitperfect?


 
  
  
 Yes.
  
 Go to the section on *Tidal*, in post #3...
  
  
 So, after a couple of months of telling many people that you hear a difference between different smartphones, it now emerges that Mojo is being fed a phone-upsampled data stream..?


----------



## bavinck

mython said:


> Yes.
> 
> Go to the section on *Tidal*, in post #3...
> 
> ...




Like I have been saying all along, he is doing something to modify the data before sending it to the Mojo. I think we all knew this was the case. 

Also, people, btw, read the 3rd post


----------



## Anwer

Sorry for bringing up the cables question once again, but between the QED and the Sysconcept cables, which one do you recommend? (Toslink to mini-toslink)


----------



## uzi2

bavinck said:


> Like I have been saying all along, he is doing something to modify the data before sending it to the Mojo. I think we all knew this was the case.
> 
> Also, people, btw, read the 3rd post


 

 But he prefers it to the unmodified data from the IBasso...


----------



## Mython

anwer said:


> Sorry for bringing up the cables question once again, but between the QED and the Sysconcept cables, which one do you recommend? (Toslink to mini-toslink)


 
  
  
 Depends on whether you need the cable to be really short and low profile, or not...


----------



## bavinck

uzi2 said:


> But he prefers it to the unmodified data from the IBasso...



A listener can actually prefer up sampled or modified data, that is certainly possible. However, Chord has told us the best way to use the Mojo is to just send a bit perfect sample to the Mojo. The problem is he is claiming some transports sound better than others as an objective reality without realizing the data is being modified before the Mojo. Saying you like the modified data is fine, just don't claim that transport is better in general as, according the the maker or Mojo, the best transport is bit perfect.


----------



## xeroian

island said:


> Just ordered a Mojo
> 
> Bought some HD650's last month and have been very much enjoying them direct from a laptop [I'm a newbie]. I was looking for a DAC and amp but thought that getting a Mojo would give me the flexibility to use it via a PC in desktop mode for most of the time but also use it out and about occasionally.
> 
> ...




Audioquest cables are very competent, I have a Forest one somewhere. Biggest problem is a lack of flexibility. It doesn't easily coil into a circle of less than 6" (15cm).


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> Yes.
> 
> Go to the section on *Tidal*, in post #3...
> 
> ...





No, this is thr first time I use a streaming app, the rest were off the UAPP player itself.


----------



## NaiveSound

uzi2 said:


> But he prefers it to the unmodified data from the IBasso...




No. Just having trouble getting tidal to. Play the bitperfect... 

LOL people


----------



## Blasyrkh

vapman said:


> Many times I've taken it from a full charge, turn it on and use it until the battery die - I get between 7 and 8 hours, just barely enough for my work day


 
  
  
 I can't go past 6/7 at a very low volume (first both dark reds) after only 3 full cycles....I hope it will improve...


----------



## vapman

blasyrkh said:


> I can't go past 6/7 at a very low volume (first both dark reds) after only 3 full cycles....I hope it will improve...




Did you do the long charge before using for the first time? It probably won't get better than it is. I get a bit closer to 6.5 hours with t volume fairly high


----------



## bikutoru

blasyrkh said:


> I can't go past 6/7 at a very low volume (first both dark reds) after only 3 full cycles....I hope it will improve...


 

 It seems to me that it is headphone dependent. My HP50 that I use at work, let me use the Mojo for two days without a charge in between(I do not use full 7-8hour a day though)
 Last week I tried a pair of earbuds instead and they drained my Mojo to yellow led within one day.


----------



## Blasyrkh

vapman said:


> Did you do the long charge before using for the first time? It probably won't get better than it is. I get a bit closer to 6.5 hours with t volume fairly high


 
  
  
 honestly no, I made the first charge until the charge light switches off....overcharging a battery with the automatic shut off circuit is totally useless...
  
 anyway, the first time i used it with HD800 (high volume) it was about the same time...maybe volume doesn't affect that much


----------



## vapman

I don't know if the overcharge makes a difference or not. Either way being a FPGA i thought battery drain would be consistent amongst volume levels but probably the designers are the only ones qualified to answer that? Unless we know for sure it's probably safer to mention volume lvels when discussing battery life.


----------



## bavinck

Didn't we already decide a while ago that the Mojo operates at full power when on, no matter the load?


----------



## vapman

bavinck said:


> Didn't we already decide a while ago that the Mojo operates at full power when on, no matter the load?


 

 Probably but this thread moves so fast and there's so much content, the search works against itself sometimes...


----------



## Blasyrkh

bavinck said:


> Didn't we already decide a while ago that the Mojo operates at full power when on, no matter the load?


 

 do you even know why?


----------



## bavinck

blasyrkh said:


> do you even know why?




Apparently it is because of the type of amp it is or something. Operates at full power, even if just on. Also, it will slowly drain the battery if off and not plugged in. 

Sorry, can't help any further. My memory remember the conclusion of the debate (it was several pages if I recall correctly) but not the specifics.


----------



## bavinck

Quick search got me to page 728 where people are talking about it.


----------



## bavinck

fjrabon seemed to know about it.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

When you wish to demo Mojo for someone, _*do you have a specific demo song *_that you feel best highlights its qualities?
  
 If not, I offer this suggestion. 
  
 The artist  did not come from me, but from a Mojo reviewer.  His description of Amber Rubarth inspired me to get the album 
  
 "Sessions from the 17th Ward."
  
 I loved it so much I ended up purchasing her others as well. 
  
 Back to the song. 
  
 I put on the headphones, Beyerdynamic T.1 (2nd gen) and play the Mojo using Amber's 8th song, "_*Tundra"*_ from the aforementioned album, "Sessions from the 17th Ward" (Lossless) and simply watch their reactions. 
  
 Thus far, every single listener has been blown away.  The instruments are so clear, and the soundstage so wide, that every person thus far has  quickly turned his or her head,  believing there was a knock on the door, rather than the sound of a drum or cajon.  
  
 "Tundra" is a perfect song to highlight Mojo's magic.  
  
 Plus, getting hooked on Amber Rubarth's music is rewarding, itself.  
  
 My other "Mojo" song recommendation is from Tidal:  Larry Campbell and his wife, Teresa Williams. 
  
 They do duets and they are beautiful.  I find one song in particular highlight not only the soundstage but the 'front center and depth' of the vocals, especially given the diversity of the high-low notes: 
  
_"Down on My Knees"   _ with his rich lows with her deep highs are perfect.  If you want more straight duet:  "You're Running Wild" 
  
 As to Album for Mojo demo, it is still Sgt. Pepper's which blows people away, though Dylan's "Blood on the Tapes" (New York Sessions) is a close second.  
  
 It also means giving up the Mojo for 40 minutes or so!  
  
 My wife is getting so hooked on the deep complexity of Mojo that I think she wants her own!  She even has her own "Mojo" song recommendation!


----------



## bavinck

Mojo operates at full power all the time because it is a classic a amp. Whatever power is not used is converted to heat. Therefore, volume is not relevant when discussing battery drain.


----------



## x RELIC x

martinrm said:


> Hey can anyone with the Mojo and Noble K10s tell me if they hear noise when no music is playing and the mojo is on.
> 
> I hear a lot with my k10s, it sounds like active noise cancelling headphones. I would expected it to dead silent considering the output impedence.
> 
> Im trying to determine if this is normal operation or if somethings wrong with the Mojo.






martinrm said:


> They're 10 BA at <30 Ohms. Literally the only thing i could find online. No SPL stats. That's probably not much help haha.
> 
> I get about 1/4 the hiss with some cheap MEE single dynamic earbuds.




The Noble K10 are quite sensitive even with the <30 Ohm impedance. I also get hiss with the K10 from the Mojo and need to turn the volume down about 5-6 clicks for my listening levels compared to the JH Angie (17 Ohm, 117 dB). I asked about it on the Noble thread and the reply was that the K10 are some where in the ballpark of 124 dB sensitivity.


----------



## bavinck

How high are you turning the volume on the Mojo to hear hiss on the K10?


----------



## Martinrm

x relic x said:


> The Noble K10 are quite sensitive even with the <30 Ohm impedance. I also get hiss with the K10 from the Mojo and need to turn the volume down about 5-6 clicks for my listening levels compared to the JH Angie (17 Ohm, 117 dB). I asked about it on the Noble thread and the reply was that the K10 are some where in the ballpark of 124 dB sensitivity.


 
  
 Hey Relic. So my hiss issues doesn't actually vary with volume, its the same whether the Mojo is set to 5% volume or 95% volume. Think it's another issue?


----------



## x RELIC x

martinrm said:


> Hey Relic. So my hiss issues doesn't actually vary with volume, its the same whether the Mojo is set to 5% volume or 95% volume. Think it's another issue?




Same with me. It's just that the K10 is very sensitive, and you hear hiss better than others. I also replied to you in the K10 thread. I've found the Mojo analogue output different than other implementations and the hiss doesn't change with volume increases. When the music is playing it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Blasyrkh

carl6868 said:


> You probably are listening to DSD correctly, I had the same issue and mentioned it in the thread a few weeks ago and Johns Franks said it was more to do with the colours of the buttons not being an exact science and what should be white ends up being a slightly different colour (in my case the button turns to pink when fed DSF files)
> 
> So it probably is set up right


 
 which color you get?


----------



## wym2

island said:


> Just ordered a Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats!

 For the input you can't use the iPhone headphone jack because the Mojo only can receive a digital input. The whole point of purchasing Chord's DACs is to use the outstanding DAC. There are one cable solutions you can purchase instead of picking up the Apple CCK. Check the third post for links regarding iDevice connections. I prefer a DAP as a source, and I'm waiting until someone makes an audiophile transport.

 Any USB cable should be fine as long as it's a well made cable that can transfer data (some USB cables are power only).

 Edit: Chord is also planning on an add-on accessory that will have an SD slot with a small screen to source files for the Mojo, but that's going to be months before it's released.
Edited by x RELIC x - Today at 8:27 am
  
  
 ____________________
  
 The question of USB cables comes up occasionally here.  “Wirecutter” did a well regarded piece last year that I believe can help those who would like  to know more about USB Cables.
  
 http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-micro-usb-cable/


----------



## Takeanidea

island said:


> Just ordered a Mojo
> 
> Bought some HD650's last month and have been very much enjoying them direct from a laptop [I'm a newbie]. I was looking for a DAC and amp but thought that getting a Mojo would give me the flexibility to use it via a PC in desktop mode for most of the time but also use it out and about occasionally.
> 
> ...


 
 Your 650 may well be to your liking through the MoJo.
 Mobility - try a DX50 or Paw 5000 if you want to spend some more money - if you only wish to use it occasionally for out and about then maybe a Camera Connection Kit for your Iphone 4S will suffice,
 Cables - it comes with a micro USB and it sounds like you have plenty anyway. They will send the digital information to your MoJo no problem unless they're broken.
  
 Enjoy your MoJo - tell us how you think your 650s sound


----------



## bavinck

peter hyatt said:


> When you wish to demo Mojo for someone, _*do you have a specific demo song*_ that you feel best highlights its qualities?
> 
> If not, I offer this suggestion.
> 
> ...



Bought that rubarth album upon your suggestion and listening to it now. Very nice. She has a wonderful voice, and the strings sound great with the biarial technique. Dr. Chesky is one of the best things that has happened to the music industry.


----------



## Sorefoot19

I'm very late to the party here with over 9,000 posts still to read.  However, I just received my Mojo from Moon Audio and have a question.  I couldn't find an answer searching this thread, so I'll ask it here and hope for the best.
  
 I notice that the headphone jacks don't fully seat the mini pllug on all my headphones.  There is a space between the jack and the plug and if you move the plug at all, it is easy to lose connection.  My other portables (E12 and Aune B1) take the enitre plug into the jack.  With the Mojo it is possible to push the plug in too far and then there is a poor connection.
  
 Has anyone else notices this?  I'm trying to determine if this is unusual or just me being fussy.  This loose connection would make it more difficult to carry it on a walk as I could easily have the music cut out from the body motion.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## betula

sorefoot19 said:


> I'm very late to the party here with over 9,000 posts still to read.  However, I just received my Mojo from Moon Audio and have a question.  I couldn't find an answer searching this thread, so I'll ask it here and hope for the best.
> 
> I notice that the headphone jacks don't fully seat the mini pllug on all my headphones.  There is a space between the jack and the plug and if you move the plug at all, it is easy to lose connection.  My other portables (E12 and Aune B1) take the enitre plug into the jack.  With the Mojo it is possible to push the plug in too far and then there is a poor connection.
> 
> ...


 

 No problems on headphone jack front so far.
 But I do find the USB slots giving a shallow fit. (End of USB cables are in maybe 80%. Not very secure imo.)
 Apart of this I am still amazed of Mojo _day by day _even after 3 months.


----------



## bavinck

sorefoot19 said:


> I'm very late to the party here with over 9,000 posts still to read.  However, I just received my Mojo from Moon Audio and have a question.  I couldn't find an answer searching this thread, so I'll ask it here and hope for the best.
> 
> I notice that the headphone jacks don't fully seat the mini pllug on all my headphones.  There is a space between the jack and the plug and if you move the plug at all, it is easy to lose connection.  My other portables (E12 and Aune B1) take the enitre plug into the jack.  With the Mojo it is possible to push the plug in too far and then there is a poor connection.
> 
> ...



Definitely sounds like a faulty until. My 3.5 mm plugs seat fully in Mojo and do not present any connection issues at all. Double check the same headphone cable with another amp to rule out the cable, but otherwise it sounds problematic.


----------



## x RELIC x

No connection issues with the headphone jack here. Are you sure you've inserted all the way? Not using extreme force, try to see if you can give it a little more of a push. If not then I would have a conversation with Moon Audio unfortunately.


----------



## M Coupe

All my phones seat 100%.  I think you may need to send it back for replacement unfortunately.  Good luck!


----------



## Reignfire

tried it too many times, driving HD800 to its 70% (of higher) potential is BS. Heck, it cant even drive my HD700 to 80%. Beyond sensitivity and impedance, these two cans requires desktop rig (or at least a very good amp as third stack) and good synergy.


----------



## chillaxing

So which player has a better EQ, UAPP or Onkyo HF?
  
 Does Neutron work with Tidal?  Would love to use that player instead.


----------



## Carl6868

reignfire said:


> tried it too many times, driving HD800 to its 70% (of higher) potential is BS. Heck, it cant even drive my HD700 to 80%. Beyond sensitivity and impedance, these two cans requires desktop rig (or at least a very good amp as third stack) and good synergy.




70% of what, 80% of what 

You are making very little sense :confused_face_2:


----------



## Carl6868

chillaxing said:


> So which player has a better EQ, UAPP or Onkyo HF?
> 
> Does Neutron work with Tidal?  Would love to use that player instead.




I believe Onkyo player has the best EQ and only UAPP works with Tidal.


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> "Tundra" is a perfect song to highlight Mojo's magic.


 
  
 Oh, there are *hundreds* one could list!
  
  
 Unfortunately, Youtube brutally compresses and clips audio tracks, but here are some that (in their purchased, *uncompressed* form) have decent SQ. *These are in no particular order, and of no particular genre:*
  
  
  



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNjrHmuaZT0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQCGvfBc-oI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jSotUeV0WI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbBbJTlcvUE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J22X2tN-zJA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AraVznGkKk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXM-WL512h4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vksUklNafCE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ST9TZBb9v8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhXKzLNKIjw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OomaNxkY-KY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TgSMcQoxM8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GjHJjnjUKk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFc4Vs3dq4U
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkb_TMdZuRA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MrlQ-8Ri_s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR2in-wlG9s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTNLYeaL7No
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5F32Ji3zmM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0RapkCJ-20
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_xEC5UlS2s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lB6a-iD6ZOY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfnXHRMfZYI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhMcWyLZWv4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8AWFf7EAc4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW1BdWCsZzI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_1TrX9ItH0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOGoKvOgJVk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbHPTPUpQ1I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uXnXEdXGJY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llf6t6KgQqY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkN1SlG1YUk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynttgx6lNL4 _(unusually, this album was studio-recorded digitally in 16/48)_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5ZYAJTJvwY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzQvGz6_fvA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2XQFQJGq2c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMkAP9xnLJI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLhoq945W5g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQhw02fZkkw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVQ5b83_O_I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDMg8M4HmnQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwf844beG5E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rthbRLQ0MMs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBKlfmdFmZo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h4g2g7vDRQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GehcEemKvkg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQBVXEcfgHQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXmv2Nzp7wo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcRZ_J_VgNc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYX1x86zUl0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdoIKOhrwfQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egrbqoPcocw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYEC4TZsy-Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86BmSaXZMHw _(VERY well-recorded soundtrack album)_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRAkwSP7UBs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flujf75AlMI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX_b1KU3GWY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVJub2dvgaE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM5ABrBy7g8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOSf67TPJtk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61QOUEAEV2s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RT9IWmjbzs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQyl2mhnuhM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ppqwywWias
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lyve_egY8o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHAVjfURfrw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIKt_WQHia8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnriSFl8gfs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B924SWsWmTc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fMrMTerVSg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNXncglnsZg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl9o8zGESe0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuYWhsjFpNM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT72txymoGg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MiU_RWxwp4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjZU_PqKcts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEq-VbYzYls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SezDYSKOqsU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KapeYKzW14o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOAEAzJyXww
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_YaMYH5li0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUXeYtceY6o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqws3iUKt1I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nsxbrO5t60
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUQp-kyqg1w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvjqMt2nwno
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aawwpS7-s0I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvIWkQii1Lk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbKlEXqvRak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nCNdgFrbBo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX_Fu6JW0fM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdJzPoessbQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4QbJRAWvRU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaWVOqJwX1Q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9J9FlarNOA _only comes alive through loudspeakers, rather than headphones_
  
  
*Please bear in mind that Youtube audio compression does not do any of these tracks justice.*
  
  
  
Also, these aren't great SQ, but they are a pleasure, in their own way:
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KnV5_G0LJE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcuBrULLxjc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OEgz-t5ZFg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccl2lCNtpDo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isMjd86nXyI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5SzgG2xZ2c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDpeU4lF4d8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=655A6i0-Brg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgE0X2WOK2U
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWuRdjk4BHU


----------



## bavinck

carl6868 said:


> 70% of what, 80% of what
> 
> You are making very little sense :confused_face_2:



Lol, just moving along. Ah ya, read the third post....


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone have any idea how to get tidal to stream bitperfect on my note 5. I got UAPP, but with both apps open the power button on mojo is blur when playing tidal hifi


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> Anyone have any idea how to get tidal to stream bitperfect on my note 5. I got UAPP, but with both apps open the power button on mojo is blur when playing tidal hifi



Login to tidal through uapp. You don't use the tidal app.


----------



## NaiveSound

bavinck said:


> Login to tidal through uapp. You don't use the tidal app.




Oh wow, ol I found the app setting... Very weird and wow... What a horrible horrible Interface, I do however lime thr sound better, Thank you so much for your help


----------



## x RELIC x

bocosb said:


> First a little picture with Mojo&friends (The bottle supporting my HD650 had an active role in the evaluation of the device  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did I miss this great pic? Nice job bocosb!


----------



## chillaxing

carl6868 said:


> I believe Onkyo player has the best EQ and only UAPP works with Tidal.




Really...

Thought it was either onkyo or uapp?


----------



## Lohb

Anyone else have to twist the stock USB short cable to the opposite port side to get it in the port of Macbook Air/Mac Pro and the MOJO ? Weird ! Don't fancy doing that all the time, probably break the interior cable at some point.
 Time for a custom job !
 Is the power plug 4 on the USB port for data power into the MOJO disabled or does it need a 'power hand-shake' to fire up ? I guess that would help isolate any in-bound dirt/noise off of notebooks.


----------



## masterpfa

reignfire said:


> tried it too many times, driving HD800 to its 70% (of higher) potential is BS. Heck, it cant even drive my HD700 to 80%. Beyond sensitivity and impedance, these two cans requires desktop rig (or at least a very good amp as third stack) and good synergy.


 
 A case of YMMV

 For my uses Mojo running HD800 just fine.


----------



## xtr4

lohb said:


> Anyone else have to twist the stock USB short cable to the opposite port side to get it in the port of Macbook Air/Mac Pro and the MOJO ? Weird ! Don't fancy doing that all the time, probably break the interior cable at some point.
> Time for a custom job !
> Is the power plug 4 on the USB port for data power into the MOJO disabled or does it need a 'power hand-shake' to fire up ? I guess that would help isolate any in-bound dirt/noise off of notebooks.


 
  
 I think Rob mentioned once before that the Mojo requires the 5V rail on the digital USB input (although it receives only data) as a power hand-shake as you have put it.


----------



## Lohb

xtr4 said:


> I think Rob mentioned once before that the Mojo requires the 5V rail on the digital USB input (although it receives only data) as a power hand-shake as you have put it.


 

 Right, good to know. It seems pretty black background as-is anyway.


----------



## twiceboss

Anyone here use MOJO with TH900? gimme a bit review


----------



## Blasyrkh

reignfire said:


> tried it too many times, driving HD800 to its 70% (of higher) potential is BS. Heck, it cant even drive my HD700 to 80%. Beyond sensitivity and impedance, these two cans requires desktop rig (or at least a very good amp as third stack) and good synergy.


 
  
 I totally agree...but to get higher potential you have to spend much more


----------



## sabloke

So Mojo not powering HD800s at full potential is still a thing? Seriously?


----------



## xtr4

I'm all for subjective views but it would help for the general audience reading this thread to note what is subjective to you e.g. Mids are veiled, Treble loses extension, lows are muddied when driving out of Mojo alone vs my previous desktop setup of Yggdrasil/Ragnarok.
 Then at least we can have a basis for comparison.
  
 Yes we all hear things differently and in the audio realm, everything is subjective. I have friends who think the Hugo is overly bright and the Mojo is less bright but still bright whereas I think the Mojo is just nice with a little warmth. To each their own.
  
 What I'm getting at is that, quite a few members here aren't privy to demos and auditions and rely on our wealth of information to make judgement calls on purchases.
  
 Similar to a certain scenario recently with an IEM and Mojo pairing with discernible hiss. Those who owned similar gear, shared their views and thoughts and helped paint a clearer picture to the affected member. This is how forums should be.
  
*TL;DR: Please help with opinions but without being vague and condescending.*
  
 The Mojo makes relistening to older albums in the collection a real eye-opener as it brings forth details that weren't as noticeable before. I've tried A/Bing with a different DAC and also IEM combo only to realize that the details are there but just the presentation didn't make them stand out previously or was buried in the background.
  
 Just waiting for MoJave (Mobile Joy with Dave) hahah


----------



## Blasyrkh

sabloke said:


> So Mojo not powering HD800s at full potential is still a thing? Seriously?


 
  
 I am not not talking about volume levels, and don't forget that voltage swing of battery driven amps is lower than avarage desktop amp


----------



## musiclvr

I tried to drive my Alpha Dogs using the Mojo today and found it to be lacking in ultimate control/dynamic swing by itself. I don't really see the Mojo as a Dac AND Amp though to be honest. I feel that it is worth its weight in platinum as a Dac with variable gain. With that being said, when I mated the Mojo to my Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon (lowering the analog line output of the Mojo to 1.9v) I discovered all I need in a desktop setup. The Alpha Dogs and all my headphones for that matter have been totally rejuvenated!!


----------



## twiceboss

musiclvr said:


> I tried to drive my Alpha Dogs using the Mojo today and found it to be lacking in ultimate control/dynamic swing by itself. I don't really see the Mojo as a Dac AND Amp though to be honest. I feel that it is worth its weight in platinum as a Dac with variable gain. With that being said, when I mated the Mojo to my Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon (lowering the analog line output of the Mojo to 1.9v) I discovered all I need in a desktop setup. The Alpha Dogs and all my headphones for that matter have been totally rejuvenated!!




So, HP A8 is the better choice for Th900?


----------



## rkt31

@xtr4, would you like to elaborate about mojo alone vs yggy+ rag ? I am interested because mojo is about 1/8 th the price of yggy+rag. do you still have yggy+rag combo ? thanks in advance !


----------



## musiclvr

twiceboss said:


> So, HP A8 is the better choice for Th900?


 

 I hesitate to answer your question because I have not heard the Th900. I will say though that I would buy the Mojo and then buy a budget amp later as I feel that the later down the line the Mojo will still be a great Dac whereas a dac/amp like the HP A8 will not hold its value as well. I have spent more $ on other gear that the Mojo easily has replaced. These are just my thoughts.....


----------



## Mojo ideas

betula said:


> No problems on headphone jack front so far.
> 
> But I do find the USB slots giving a shallow fit. (End of USB cables are in maybe 80%. Not very secure imo.)
> 
> Apart of this I am still amazed of Mojo _day by day_ even after 3 months.


 Hello the USB socket is the standard depth as the socket we use is precisely the same as the micro USB mechanical standards say it should be. some times the tangs on the plugs are longer than the specs say they should be though.


----------



## Mojo ideas

sabloke said:


> So Mojo not powering HD800s at full potential is still a thing? Seriously?


 I think you are possibly not understanding that the volume has over seventy seven colour combinations have you gone past - White + red? if so your ears should be bleeding and your phones should be nearly smoking


----------



## Mojo ideas

blasyrkh said:


> I am not not talking about volume levels, and don't forget that voltage swing of battery driven amps is lower than avarage desktop amp


 what are you talking about then? No it's not in Mojos case! Its 5 volts RMS


----------



## wdh777

mojo ideas said:


> Hello the USB socket is the standard depth as the socket we use is precisely the same as the micro USB mechanical standards say it should be. some times the tangs on the plugs are longer than the specs say they should be though.





I find the same that my micro sub seems to stick out a little bit.


----------



## Blasyrkh

mojo ideas said:


> what are you talking about then? No it's not in Mojos case! Its 5 volts RMS


 
  
 I'm talkin about the ability of the  "amp section" to drive highZ loads, the perfect control of  headphone's drivers the amp should have,
 the ability to handle difficult passages
  
 And I'm talking about the maximum sound quality you can get with the HD800


----------



## Mojo ideas

blasyrkh said:


> I'm talkin about the ability of the  "amp section" to drive highZ loads, the perfect control of  headphone's drivers the amp should have .
> And I'm talking about the maximum sound quality you can get with the HD800


 Check the specs! There are plenty of desktop amps that don't have anywhere near the drive capabilities of Mojo!


----------



## Takeanidea

blasyrkh said:


> I'm talking about the maximum sound quality you can get with the HD800



 


It's fantastic for the HD800 - for much more money you can get better. As a starting point at least surely we can all concede it'll make the HD800s sing?


----------



## Blasyrkh

mojo ideas said:


> Check the specs! There are plenty of desktop amps that don't have anywhere near the drive capabilities of Mojo!


 
  
  


takeanidea said:


> blasyrkh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about the maximum sound quality you can get with the HD800
> ...


 
  
  
 you always get me wrong....the driving ability of the Mojo is awesome for this kind of device!
  
 but HD800 aren't kept to their true potential, even if they sing very well with it


----------



## Mojo ideas

blasyrkh said:


> the point I was making is that people continually under estimate Mojo's actual capabilities because of its size and price. I guess that this is part of our natural psychology to believe if something is bigger or is more expensive it will be better .... This is not the case in the case of Mojo those natural prejudices must be cast aside as I've said before follow the specifications, our little Mojo is not what it first appears to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blasyrkh

mojo ideas said:


> the point I was making is that people continually under estimate Mojo's actual capabilities because of its size and price. I guess that this is part of our natural psychology to believe if something is bigger or is more expensive it will be better .... This is not the case in the case of Mojo those natural prejudices must be cast aside as I've said before follow the specifications, our little Mojo is not what it first appears to be


 
  
  
 actually, bigger can be better, but only because it's maybe due to bigger power supply 
  
 for everything else, smaller maybe better too (less electronics, shorter signal path)
  
  
 volume-wise, the mojo handles the HD800 very well


----------



## island

Very excited! The postie just brought the Mojo - that is seriously fast by the postal service seeing as it normally takes about 3 days extra to get offshore here (I'm on an island).
  
 Just charging via an apple wall plug and seems ok..... 10 hours to go....
  
 First impressions on build quality : looks very very well made. Solid, nicely machined.


----------



## Blasyrkh

island said:


> Very excited! The postie just brought the Mojo - that is seriously fast by the postal service seeing as it normally takes about 3 days extra to get offshore here (I'm on an island).
> 
> Just charging via an apple wall plug and seems ok..... 10 hours to go....
> 
> First impressions on build quality : looks very very well made. Solid, nicely machined.


 
  
 if you ask me, i would tell you to avoid the pain of the 10 hours...pull it off when the charge led shuts off


----------



## Blasyrkh

I made an accurate battery test:
  
 blue light: 1 hour 45 mins
 red light: ~3 hours
 orange light: 2 hours 25 min
 red light: 15 min
 blinking red light: 10 min
  
 we are talking about 7,5 hours after the 4th full cycle


----------



## x RELIC x

blasyrkh said:


> I made an accurate battery test:
> 
> blue light: 1 hour 45 mins
> red light: ~3 hours
> ...




You have two red lights? Should be blue, green, yellow, red, blinking red. :rolleyes:

My blue lasts ~3 hrs, green ~2.5, yellow ~2.5, red ~1/2 hr, blinking red 10min.


----------



## Townyj

x relic x said:


> You have two red lights? Should be blue, green, yellow, red, blinking red. :rolleyes:
> 
> My blue lasts ~3 hrs, green ~2.5, yellow ~2.5, red ~1/2 hr, blinking red 10min.


 

Its blue/green/yellow/red and blinking red then cry because your battery is out. Maybe colour blind? Not sure how green can be red :/


----------



## Blasyrkh

obviously it was a mistake! i meant green
  
 about the blu duration i can be wrong...i decided only after a bit to make the led test...i'll redo the blue one


----------



## NaiveSound

Looks like I'm purchasing another mojo


----------



## xtr4

naivesound said:


> Looks like I'm purchasing another mojo




Just make sure you stack them in parallel and not in series


----------



## NaiveSound

Looks like all the tracks from tidal hifi are actually 320 kbs. That's what uapp displays wheb I play the song to mojo that way... So am I doing something wrong


Is the paid onkyo app better? Does it work with streaming tidal? And of course to feed mojo bitperfect with tidal?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

x relic x said:


> How did I miss this great pic? Nice job @bocosb!


 

 Relic,
  
 I enjoyed your review. 
  
 In particular, I enjoy citing specific moments in songs, such as you did with "Tears in Heaven" from the Deluxe Unplugged.  Listening to it via Tidal lossless, through Mojo on to the T1's, it was enjoyable hearing precisely what you described.  
  
 Theoretically, it makes sense that two female singers, for example, would each produce their own 'digital data' and that with the extreme large reproduction of this data, that we might actually be able to discern the two singers in Tears of Heaven.  
  
 It is remarkable that the brain continues to learn to adjust to the increase in data and that Mojo allows for us to hear such incredible clarity.  
  
 I go back to "Silly Love Songs" (also Tidal) and hear how Mojo gives such clarity in the bass while revealing all that goes on in the background.  That bass is such a popular line that learning bassists love to memorize it.  Mojo delivers it perfectly to these ears. 
  
 Amazing.


----------



## howdy

naivesound said:


> Looks like all the tracks from tidal hifi are actually 320 kbs. That's what uapp displays wheb I play the song to mojo that way... So am I doing something wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

In the setting do you have it in HIFI? By default it is set to normal which is 320. If the HIFI is gray it is not lossless if it is white it is.


----------



## fiascogarcia

naivesound said:


> Looks like all the tracks from tidal hifi are actually 320 kbs. That's what uapp displays wheb I play the song to mojo that way... So am I doing something wrong
> 
> 
> Is the paid onkyo app better? Does it work with streaming tidal? And of course to feed mojo bitperfect with tidal?


 
  
  


howdy said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like all the tracks from tidal hifi are actually 320 kbs. That's what uapp displays wheb I play the song to mojo that way... So am I doing something wrong
> ...


 
 I concur. In Tidal settings, there is both WiFi streaming quality and Cellular streaming quality.  Those need to be set to HiFi.


----------



## NaiveSound

fiascogarcia said:


> I concur. In Tidal settings, there is both WiFi streaming quality and Cellular streaming quality.  Those need to be set to HiFi.




But they are


----------



## jarnopp

musiclvr said:


> I tried to drive my Alpha Dogs using the Mojo today and found it to be lacking in ultimate control/dynamic swing by itself. I don't really see the Mojo as a Dac AND Amp though to be honest. I feel that it is worth its weight in platinum as a Dac with variable gain. With that being said, when I mated the Mojo to my Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon (lowering the analog line output of the Mojo to 1.9v) I discovered all I need in a desktop setup. The Alpha Dogs and all my headphones for that matter have been totally rejuvenated!!




I think people will have different preferences. While the Mojo can drive the HE-6 to a volume level, the Liquid Carbon adds power and a bit of needed coloration, IMO (though some will say it's not enough to properly drove them) But, most other setups I prefer the Mojo alone. I was trying the ZMF Vibros with and without the Carbon and found I preferred Mojo alone. They don't need the power, they already have a dark sound sig, and the Carbon on top of the Mojo (at 3v, 1.9v, and even 2 clicks lower than that) seemed to accentuate those drivers' 10k peakiness, which the mojo did not for some pleasant reason. YMMV.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

My setting is for Tidal is Hi Fi on Google Chrome.  It plays red.  
  
 Another recommended "Mojo special" song for particular detail:  Bob Dylan, Oh Mercy, "_Man in the Long Black Coat"_ was unusual Daniel Lanois effects, including cricket sounds in the background.  My favorite remains "_Most of the Time_" for its rich bass and two (at least) acoustic guitars behind the slide/distortion. This couples with a heavy bass for the low notes.
  
 The sounds come from everywhere including clear bongos.    "_Most of the Time" _is rich with detail.


----------



## Ike1985

Those of ou considering a phone to pair with Mojo, Iphones are superior to android as far as connecting with Mojo.  Iphones are able to output audio from all apps(youtube, firefox, onkyo, etc) without upsampling.  The upsampling on android really makes it sound like crap, it sounds stretched out artificially, v-shaped and dull.  The only audio that android can output without upsampling is through programs like onkyo and UAPP, so you can still listen to albums you've downloaded and the sound great-but anything you want to stream will sound like dooty.  What android needs is a program that can disable the upsampling for streaming (youtube, stitcher, firefox, bandcamp) etc, only then would I prefer it with Mojo over Iphone.  That being said, I believe the Samsung S7 edge (my phone) is far superior to an Iphone and I'm happy to be out of the walled garden.
  
 I'm emailing bandcamp customer support: https://bandcamp.com/contact to suggest the add an option into the Bandcamp APP to output bit-perfect to a USB DAC, bypassing the upsampling on android.  I would really appreciate it if anyone else who uses bandcamp does the same.  Maybe the will do it, since UAPP did.


----------



## HeavenMore

ike1985 said:


> Those of ou considering a phone to pair with Mojo, Iphones are superior to android as far as connecting with Mojo.  Iphones are able to output audio from all apps(youtube, firefox, onkyo, etc) without upsampling.  The upsampling on android really makes it sound like crap, it sounds stretched up artificially, v-shaped and dull.  The only audio that android can output without upsampling is through programs like onkyo and UAPP, so you an still listen to albums you've downloaded and the sound great-but anything you want to stream will sound like dooty.  What android needs is a program that an disable the upsampling for streaming (youtube, stitcher, firefox, bandcamp) etc, only then would I prefer it with Mojo over Iphone.  That being said, I believe the Samsung S7 edge (my phone) is far superior to an Iphone and I'm happy to be out of the walled garden.


 

 +1


----------



## opienor

Oh my I think I just had an eargasm!
Just finished listening to "If 6 was 9" from the Jimi Hendrix album "Axis: Bold as Love" . FLAC through my AK100 Mk II into my Mojo into Shure ES846's. The clarity and separation of the instruments; I really don't know how to describe it. To put it mildly this little gem from Chord has made me rediscover all my favorite music all over again. Sitting here in a hotel room listening to music smiling and laughing all by myself. Now that is a first


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> But they are



Dude, you just seem to have a hard time with everything. 

Inside uapp there is a settings option for hifi, it defaults to 320. Also, you have to be actually paying for a hifi tidal account. 

Honestly man, a little fiddling in uapp and you will solve your problem. Try actually engaging in a little problem solving yourself.


----------



## betula

opienor said:


> Oh my I think I just had an eargasm!
> Just finished listening to "If 6 was 9" from the Jimi Hendrix album "Axis: Bold as Love" . FLAC through my AK100 Mk II into my Mojo into Shure ES846's. The clarity and separation of the instruments; I really don't know how to describe it. To put it mildly this little gem from Chord has made me rediscover all my favorite music all over again. Sitting here in a hotel room listening to music smiling and laughing all by myself. Now that is a first


 

 That is what this hobby is about. Chasing eargasm.


----------



## NaiveSound

bavinck said:


> Dude, you just seem to have a hard time with everything.
> 
> Inside uapp there is a settings option for hifi, it defaults to 320. Also, you have to be actually paying for a hifi tidal account.
> 
> Honestly man, a little fiddling in uapp and you will solve your problem. Try actually engaging in a little problem solving yourself.




I have... As I've said.... I have as I have said everything from. Tidal to uapp is on hifi, if you can't help don't waste breath


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> I have... As I've said.... I have as I have said everything from. Tidal to uapp is on hifi, if you can't help don't waste breath



Well then, once again you must be doing everything right and experiencing something totally different than the rest of us. 

Are you sure you actually pay for the hifi tidal and not just the 320 tidal? 

No breath wasted in typing


----------



## Signal2Noise

greenbow said:


> Has anyone managed to get the Hugo going with a Windows phone? I saw you folks wrangling with this earlier in this thread. The Chord Mojo website does say clearly it works with Windows phones.
> Quote,
> "It works with your iPhone, Android or Windows phone... Also DAPs."  http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/
> 
> I have been looking at what transport to buy for the Mojo and came close to the Microsoft Lumia 640 a few times. It has excellent battery life. I would probably choose it if I knew Windows phones worked. However it looks like Android is the only option.


 
 Well as a 950XL & Mojo owner I can state they do not work together. I've sent Chord an email. I'm rather disappointed since now the Mojo will either remain by my laptop or I will have to throw the SIM card back into my Android HTC One M8 for on-the-go listening bliss. It looks like the Chord website no longer specifically names Windows Phone as a compatible device: "_Chord Electronics is proud to introduce Mojo, the ultimate DAC/Headphone Amplifier for your smartphone. Simply connect Mojo to your iPhone, Android phone, PC, or Mac, plug in your headphones_..."


----------



## esm87

opienor said:


> Oh my I think I just had an eargasm!
> Just finished listening to "If 6 was 9" from the Jimi Hendrix album "Axis: Bold as Love" . FLAC through my AK100 Mk II into my Mojo into Shure ES846's. The clarity and separation of the instruments; I really don't know how to describe it. To put it mildly this little gem from Chord has made me rediscover all my favorite music all over again. Sitting here in a hotel room listening to music smiling and laughing all by myself. Now that is a first




I think im looking for the experience your describing, does it sound like your just listening to music or as though your actually there live kinda sound?

Know any headphones that will get me the experience your having?


----------



## opienor

esm87 said:


> I think im looking for the experience your describing, does it sound like your just listening to music or as though your actually there live kinda sound?
> 
> Know any headphones that will get me the experience your having?




Yes to me it's very much that feeling of being in the middle of the music instead of just listening to it. To my ears the Mojo adds a lot of clarity and air. A lot of space in between kind of. Hard to explain. I'm just a newbie in this whole audiophile business so that's the best I can describe it. 
I have the Hifiman HE-400i and the Shure SE846 IEM. Those are the only higher end earphones I have so not the right person to help you out. But both of them sound terrific with the Mojo.


----------



## xtr4

rkt31 said:


> @xtr4, would you like to elaborate about mojo alone vs yggy+ rag ? I am interested because mojo is about 1/8 th the price of yggy+rag. do you still have yggy+rag combo ? thanks in advance !


 
  
 Apologies rkt31 but my comment above was an example when giving subjective views with regards to certain pairings and combinations. It was an indirect reply to the HD800 and Mojo pairing but also applies to other opinions and combinations.
 I have managed to audition the Yggy/Rag combination but it was for a short duration and also before I owned the Mojo.
  
 I'm sorry for misleading you with my post as I may not have structured it properly.


----------



## ksb643

Downloaded Tidal this morning and saved a couple offline to my phone, they show up and play fine through the Tidal app on my phone {Note 4}. When I hooked up the Mojo and opened UAPP the offline content doesn't show up...  Am I doing something wrong or???
 I looked in the Tidal part of post #3.
  
 Thanks


----------



## psikey

UAPP can only do Tidal streaming in real-time. It has no access to encrypted offline content. I had this explained to me by the developer himself when I was helping him with Tidal integration testing.  His comment was "The app doesn't know about offline Tidal, it uses http or rtmp streams directly from the Tidal server so it cannot possible use offline storage."


----------



## Wilderbeast

So, when is iMojo going to be available?


----------



## betula

Far not the prettiest stack ever.  But I use Mojo as home DAC with full sized cans mainly. (98%)
 For occasional traveling (4-5 times a year)  it is just a bonus that I can carry Mojo with me connected to my phone and old pair of IEMs.


----------



## ksb643

psikey said:


> UAPP can only do Tidal streaming in real-time. It has no access to encrypted offline content. I had this explained to me by the developer himself when I was helping him with Tidal integration testing.  His comment was "The app doesn't know about offline Tidal, it uses http or rtmp streams directly from the Tidal server so it cannot possible use offline storage."


 
 Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I appreciate the advise on trying Tidal, as well as not giving up when Chrome would not work.  It took a while and some crazy tweaking, but eventually, on the fourth download (using the link from Tidal), I got Chrome working. 
  
 Now using Mojo, I did something rather interesting with Tidal. 
  
 I used Chicago's "Beginnings" introduction on Tidal (HifFi) with the Amazon Music Player open, and iTunes.  Everyone at the same volume.  
  
 I used just the acoustic intro with the drum, cymbal (first 30 seconds of the song).  
  
 I could not discern the difference between Amazon Music and iTunes.  50% guess rate only. 
  
 Tidal:  I could tell the difference, without having to wait to hear the full 30 seconds of intro.  100%, and without having to concentrate.  
  
 I'm in the free trial for Tidal and will have to 'tweak' my way through it.  I would like it on my Macbook Pro, my iPhone and my wife's iPhone.  I downloaded the iPhone ap through iTunes so they want $27 per month, instead of $20!  
  
 I set iTunes music to "automatically not renew" and will look at a Tidal "family" package, unless there is a better streaming service in the US that is lossless.  
  
 I'm now convinced.  
  
 The You Tube interview of the head of Chord helped me understand how the brain interprets sound --it is something very similar to my line of work, and I can see how those of us without gifted hearing can, easily, discern lossless from lossy if given enough hours for the brain to recognize the increase in data.  
  
 This is no true A/B testing but it is fun to try and the intro to "Beginnings" is something I recognize from childhood.


----------



## martyn73

Hi,
  
 I've got a Mojo which I'm generally happy with, but need to use it with my PC. I'm thinking about getting a Chord 2qute for use with my PC which is connected to a Stax SRM-006 amplifier and SR-L700 headphones.
  
 Has anyone compared the 2qute, which is similar to the Hugo, with a Mojo? Would it be overkill to have both a 2qute and Mojo? 
  
 Thanks,
  
 Martyn


----------



## bavinck

peter hyatt said:


> I appreciate the advise on trying Tidal, as well as not giving up when Chrome would not work.  It took a while and some crazy tweaking, but eventually, on the fourth download (using the link from Tidal), I got Chrome working.
> 
> Now using Mojo, I did something rather interesting with Tidal.
> 
> ...




Pretty sure tidal is doing something to their files to sound better than flac. I was reading a thread of it way back and guys had all kinds of hard data that they colour the sound. Idk


----------



## bavinck

I cannot tell the difference between flac and apple 256. This is usually Mojo and some very revealing headphones. Mp3 320 is easy to pick out with the Mojo, but I cannot pick out the apple 256.


----------



## x RELIC x

signal2noise said:


> Well as a 950XL & Mojo owner I can state they do not work together. I've sent Chord an email. I'm rather disappointed since now the Mojo will either remain by my laptop or I will have to throw the SIM card back into my Android HTC One M8 for on-the-go listening bliss. It looks like the Chord website no longer specifically names Windows Phone as a compatible device: "_Chord Electronics is proud to introduce Mojo, the ultimate DAC/Headphone Amplifier for your smartphone. Simply connect Mojo to your iPhone, Android phone, PC, or Mac, plug in your headphones_..."




Are you using an OTG specific USB cable?

Edit: Found this with a 2 second search, but I've never used a Windows phone so you'll have to just try it. $6.50 is an easy pill to swallow.
http://mspoweruser.com/usb-otg-cable-for-the-lumia-950xl-pops-up-on-amazon-com/

If this cable doesn't work there are other ones to try. They'll be listed in the third post of this thread. I've briefly seen in my 2 second search various reports around the web that the 950XL does support USB OTG audio.


----------



## NaiveSound

bavinck said:


> Well then, once again you must be doing everything right and experiencing something totally different than the rest of us.
> 
> Are you sure you actually pay for the hifi tidal and not just the 320 tidal?
> 
> No breath wasted in typing




Yes I purchased the hifi package it's 19 99 a month and I made sure all settings in both uapp and tidal app are set on the hifi setting, mojo displays a blue light still, it sounds good, but I want to get a bitperfect setting, you know? Why not?


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> Yes I purchased the hifi package it's 19 99 a month and I made sure all settings in both uapp and tidal app are set on the hifi setting, mojo displays a blue light still, it sounds good, but I want to get a bitperfect setting, you know? Why not?



Do you have uapp set to use its own drivers?

Are you allowing uapp to play through android? 

Check the settings through. Something is not set correctly.


----------



## Mython

salla45 said:


> I contacted the makers of UAPP to see if they would be implementing integration of Tidal offline mode, but alas it's not possible due to the encrypted files Tidal uses.


 
  
  
 Quote:


psikey said:


> UAPP can only do Tidal streaming in real-time. It has no access to encrypted offline content. I had this explained to me by the developer himself when I was helping him with Tidal integration testing.  His comment was "The app doesn't know about offline Tidal, it uses http or rtmp streams directly from the Tidal server so it cannot possible use offline storage."


 
  
  
 Cheers.
  
 I've added this to post #3


----------



## Signal2Noise

x relic x said:


> Are you using an OTG specific USB cable?
> 
> Edit: Found this with a 2 second search, but I've never used a Windows phone so you'll have to just try it. $6.50 is an easy pill to swallow.
> http://mspoweruser.com/usb-otg-cable-for-the-lumia-950xl-pops-up-on-amazon-com/
> ...




Yes, I have an OTG supported USB-C to USB-A adapter. The same adapter worked when the 950XL was connected into the Audioengine D1 DAC. I'm glad your searches are only taking you 2 seconds.


----------



## NaiveSound

bavinck said:


> Do you have uapp set to use its own drivers?
> 
> Are you allowing uapp to play through android?
> 
> Check the settings through. Something is not set correctly.




Yes, I use UAPP to play thr music on my. Phone all the time I've signed in thr tidal app inside uapp, I just don't k of where I'm going wrong, I'm an idiot


----------



## twiceboss

bavinck said:


> Pretty sure tidal is doing something to their files to sound better than flac. I was reading a thread of it way back and guys had all kinds of hard data that they colour the sound. Idk


 
 Agree, i tried HIFI tidal trial before, even FLAC sounds different. So, actually Tidal HIFI is not truly FLAC files... They are colored. More to vocals that I can notice. I remember listening to the Love Yourself-Justin Bieber song... The voice is really forward! really good though.. but the price....


----------



## mackie1001

Anyone know what the deal is with ASIO on Windows 10? It doesn't show up in Foobar or Sony MediaGo as ASIO device despite having installed the driver. WASAPI works fine though.


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> Yes, I use UAPP to play thr music on my. Phone all the time I've signed in thr tidal app inside uapp, I just don't k of where I'm going wrong, I'm an idiot




In settings check:
Android sample rate is device native
All options unchecked except use usb dac, 

Only other thing I can think of is maybe tidal will not stream hifi if uapp is trial version. 
Double check in uapp when connected to tidal (so you see all your Playlists and stuff) that you push quality and have lossless selected.

Failing all that, post some screen shots of what you see in the tidal options and when it is playing.


----------



## bavinck

Are you connected to wifi? Most androids will limit streaming quality if not connected to wifi.


----------



## x RELIC x

signal2noise said:


> Yes, I have an OTG supported USB-C to USB-A adapter. The same adapter worked when the 950XL was connected into the Audioengine D1 DAC. *I'm glad your searches are only taking you 2 seconds*.




Wow. 

I'm just highlighting that I haven't looked too deep in to it and that my search may not provide the best answer for you, but my quick search did highlight that it's possible to output audio through USB with the 950XL. The Audio Engine D1 does not require OTG spec so I imagine it would work with any cable. The cable is my suspicion, and the adaptor you are using may not be what the Mojo and 950XL need to communicate, but again, I really don't know and can't test it.


----------



## NaiveSound

bavinck said:


> Are you connected to wifi? Most androids will limit streaming quality if not connected to wifi.




Yes I am on wifi, all those settings are set as you have explained, I will post screenshot shortly when I go home


----------



## Signal2Noise

x relic x said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm just highlighting that I haven't looked too deep in to it and that my search may not provide the best answer for you, but my quick search did highlight that it's possible to output audio through USB with the 950XL. The Audio Engine D1 does not require OTG spec so I imagine it would work with any cable. The cable is my suspicion, and the adaptor you are using may not be what the Mojo and 950XL need to communicate, but again, I really don't know and can't test it.


 
 Understood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I was just getting the impression with your 2-second comment stated twice that I was not make the effort to do the research. Anyway, I will seek out another OTG cable to try in the event this VicTsing one is the culprit. I also just tried the Audioengine D3 which worked fine as well but as you stated perhaps that does not need the OTG spec as well. Thanks.


----------



## Blasyrkh

blasyrkh said:


> I made an accurate battery test:
> 
> blue light: 1 hour 45 mins
> red light: ~3 hours
> ...


 
 ok I tested again the blue...i didn't remembered that actually i used it a bit to test the Jitterbug Yesterday and didn't put it in charge again
  
 with blue I reached 2 hour and 20 ... so all in all it's about 8 hours


----------



## NaiveSound

blasyrkh said:


> ok I tested again the blue...i didn't remembered that actually i used it a bit to test the Jitterbug Yesterday and didn't put it in charge again
> 
> with blue I reached 2 hour and 20 ... so all in all it's about 8 hours




So green doesn't exist?


----------



## x RELIC x

signal2noise said:


> Understood :bigsmile_face: . I was just getting the impression with your 2-second comment stated twice that I was not make the effort to do the research. Anyway, I will seek out another OTG cable to try in the event this VicTsing one is the culprit. I also just tried the Audioengine D3 which worked fine as well but as you stated perhaps that does not need the OTG spec as well. Thanks.




I just Google'd VicTsing OTG USB adaptor and the results all come up with using it as a peripheral device, not to host audio, but once again, I have no clue if that's exactly the root of the issue, or if it is the phone. Just trying to brainstorm here. Even though I don't use OTG audio I do know that the pin configuration needs to be such that it tells the Host and Slave device to transmit and receive the audio signal.


----------



## Blasyrkh

naivesound said:


> So green doesn't exist?


 
 yes...after the blue, i made a mistake in the post i quoted


----------



## Signal2Noise

x relic x said:


> I just Google'd VicTsing OTG USB adaptor and the results all come up with using it as a peripheral device, not to host audio, but once again, I have no clue if that's exactly the root of the issue, or if it is the phone. Just trying to brainstorm here. Even though I don't use OTG audio I do know that the pin configuration needs to be such that it tells the Host and Slave device to transmit and receive the audio signal.


 
 The VicTsing one I am using had this in the Item Description but not in the Product Title: "_Backward Compatibility. Based on USB3.0 technology, it is backward compatible with the previous version of USB2.0 and support OTG function_." It was also in a video on the Post #3 section of this thread, mind you the only examples shown using it was adding a mouse and thumb drive to use on the phone. No DAC was shown as an example so now I'm not even sure why it's listed there.
  
 So, to be sure, I've just ordered another adapter cable that specifically states "OTG" in the product title: "_USB Type-C cable, Tronsmart USB-C (Type C) to USB 3.0 Standard Type A Female OTG_". Reviews are good although nothing specific to Windows Phone/DACs.
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## GreenBow

mackie1001 said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with ASIO on Windows 10? It doesn't show up in Foobar or Sony MediaGo as ASIO device despite having installed the driver. WASAPI works fine though.


 
  
 I think in Foobar you have to download a plug-in to get WASAPI. Probably the same with ASIO.
  
 Media Go is a mystery because it offers ASIO, then greys it out. Silly question but are you actually saying you got WASAPI going with Media Go. I never saw the option, but your post looks like you are saying you have WASAPI in Media Go.


----------



## GreenBow

signal2noise said:


> Well as a 950XL & Mojo owner I can state they do not work together. I've sent Chord an email. I'm rather disappointed since now the Mojo will either remain by my laptop or I will have to throw the SIM card back into my Android HTC One M8 for on-the-go listening bliss. It looks like the Chord website no longer specifically names Windows Phone as a compatible device: "_Chord Electronics is proud to introduce Mojo, the ultimate DAC/Headphone Amplifier for your smartphone. Simply connect Mojo to your iPhone, Android phone, PC, or Mac, plug in your headphones_..."


 

 I am sure recently I read that I read the Lumia 950 works. I might have to so a search or look over the 3rd post again.
  
 No worries for me though because I am not in the market for a Windows smartphone.


----------



## NaiveSound

What woukd you guys day the next best portable dac is, what is comparable to mojo


----------



## bavinck

naivesound said:


> What woukd you guys day the next best portable dac is, what is comparable to mojo



Best I have heard is cayin c5dac, but that is nowhere near the Mojo.


----------



## xtr4

Price of entry into the portable stage, I would have to suggest the Oppo HA-2. However, it's not to my liking due to the use of the Sabre DAC which is too bright for my musical preference. Its amp implementation is very good though not as good as the Cayin C5 amp.

My previous setup before the Mojo was the RWAK100S mod line out to the C5 amp and subsequently to the ALO RX MK3B. Great portable combination but loses to the Mojo's detail retrieval and speed.
YMMV with the gear I mentioned


----------



## sarang-i

Hey guys.
I wonder whether the mojo can off charging curcuit when it was fully charged because i let it be power connected over last night.
Really concerned about that might negatively effects on battery life.


----------



## music4mhell

sarang-i said:


> Hey guys.
> I wonder whether the mojo can off charging curcuit when it was fully charged because i let it be power connected over last night.
> Really concerned about that might negatively effects on battery life.


i do that everyday, it won't do annything negative to battery life..

all smartphones ans other tech gadgets come with smart battery technology, if the charging reaches 100%, it will cut off the charge then when it discharges to 99% again the charging will start and the loop goes on.

Chill, i put my oneplus one, nexus and mojo to charge whole night everyday..


----------



## christrz

blasyrkh said:


> I'm talkin about the ability of the  "amp section" to drive highZ loads, the perfect control of  headphone's drivers the amp should have,
> the ability to handle difficult passages
> 
> And I'm talking about the maximum sound quality you can get with the HD800




Hmm it's funny you say that, because the Valhalla2 - an OTL amp supposedly able to drive high impedance HPs like the HD800 - seem to degrade the sound (elaborated on in my previous post). 

Even the V200 which I had, though excellent, did not bring me the same level of enjoyment as the mojo alone. Perhaps you could elaborate on what kind of amps you are comparing the Mojo's amp to? 

Only then can we make a fair assessment of the Mojo's value!


----------



## rkt31

using ferrite core on digital and power cables improves the sq. I also tried the snap on cores on headphone cable which resulted in loss of finer Treble details and music became kind of lifeless. so these cores are very good for cleaning digital and power streams but not to be used with analog music output stream .


----------



## Antihippy

Yeah, on analog signals they basically act as high pass filters.


----------



## rkt31

low pass filter I think !


----------



## mackie1001

greenbow said:


> I think in Foobar you have to download a plug-in to get WASAPI. Probably the same with ASIO.
> 
> Media Go is a mystery because it offers ASIO, then greys it out. Silly question but are you actually saying you got WASAPI going with Media Go. I never saw the option, but your post looks like you are saying you have WASAPI in Media Go.




I have WASAPI working in Foobar and just regular output in Media Go. I'll have a play with Foorbar plugins, for some reason I assumed it did ASIO out of the box. Thanks!


----------



## almarti

Sure it is already answered but I don't find the right page on this thread.
 Which are the cheaper alternatives to lavricables to connect iPod (lighting) to Mojo? $100 is too much
 Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

almarti said:


> Sure it is already answered but I don't find the right page on this thread.
> Which are the cheaper alternatives to lavricables to connect iPod (lighting) to Mojo? $100 is too much
> Thanks




$30. This and the Lavricables solution are pretty much all there is.

http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB


----------



## Slaphead

OK, I picked one these up yesterday as I was simply curious, and I now know I've reached endgame as far as headphone dacs and amps are concerned, but not for the reasons you might think.

I compared the Mojo against a Fiio E17 and a Steinberg UR22 audio interface using AKG Q702 headphones as they are the most difficult to drive in my collection. (I may repeat the experiment with the DT880 pro and the DT1770 Pro when I have more time)

And the results were that the UR22 (a $130 prosumer audio interface) demonstrated better control and tonality across the board with whatever I threw at it. Detailing was about the same, maybe the Mojo had the edge, but nothing that really stood out. Comparing the Mojo with the E17 I found that while the Mojo had better treble detail there really wasn't much in it otherwise.

Ok - so I'm deaf I hear you cry. Well that might be partly true as I'm pushing slowly towards 50 and suffer from mild intermittent tinnutis, but I'll also add that perhaps I don't look for the same things in music as some of you guys, and this has set me thinking about what I actually do look for in music that's different from an audiophiles perspective.

I've come to the conclusion I look for an overall balanced tonality that gives me the music. I don't look for minute details or accuracy of positioning as these things in truth don't really matter to me. As far as soundstage is concerned I simply don't hear that through headphones at all, not even with binaural recordings - in fact they just sound like a phasey screwed up mess to my ears.

One thing I've found that might help you understand my position is that I've had the pleasure of listening to some really high end headphones and the truth is is that the higher up I go the less I actually enjoy listening to them. i've often played off the HD800 against the DT880 and the truth is that I'd take the DT880 over the HD800 any day. Sure the HD800 is clear and precise, but the DT880 has more meat and sounds more natural and enjoyable to my ears, whereas the HD800 sounds, well, artificial. - Basically I prefer the tonality of the DT880.

I'm not dissing the Mojo in anyway or form - it turns on, connects to my Mac straight away and delivers a good clear signal to my HPs - it does what is says on the box. The fact that I'm not hearing any night and day difference is probably down to how I approach listening to music - I simply don't listen for the things that make the night and day difference to other people.

What might surprise you is that I'm not disappointed at all. It's confirmed to me what I've long suspected in that I just don't hear in an "audiophile" way. As for being 600 bucks lighter, well I'm taking the attitude that it's a cheap price to pay to know that I'm at endgame (It could have cost a hell of lot more), at least as far as DACs and Amps are concerned.

As for the Mojo, well I'll hang on to it as I need something that will connect to my iToys when I need to use demanding HPs, and it seems to be a perfectly competent DAC plus Amp.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

With the claim of being an end game DAC, "25 grand in actual tests", beating those 'cost 4 times as much' and other similar and consistent claims from users:  
  
 Has anyone _*heard *_a better sounding DAC than Mojo?
  
 edited -----I am thinking high end Dacs that few have a chance to listen to.


----------



## howdy

peter hyatt said:


> With the claim of being an end game DAC, "25 grand in actual tests", beating those 'cost 4 times as much' and other similar and consistent claims from users:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

I think that is very subjective. I have but will not state it hear as it would start a war. I think the Mojo is an awesome device though.


----------



## mackie1001

mackie1001 said:


> I have WASAPI working in Foobar and just regular output in Media Go. I'll have a play with Foorbar plugins, for some reason I assumed it did ASIO out of the box. Thanks!


 
 Update: From reading the Media Go help it looks like it only supports *Sony* ASIO devices. Crappy, but as least I know it's noting to do with the Mojo drivers.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Mojo and the Science of Listening/Hearing
  
 As I've become addicted to Mojo, I find that with the passing hours I 'hear' more and can discern Mojo/lossless from smaller MP3 now, regularly.  I considered what the CEO's interview showed:
  
 With Mojo, there is far more 'data' being delivered to the ear, and Mojo is not 'burning in', but it is the brain learning to interpret the new data, which is why people regularly say Mojo has improved after a month or so. 
  
 This is my fascination.  
  
  
 For 'non gifted' ears, I think that there is, as the CEO said, a learning that takes place and that the months of trying other DACs helped my brain 'recognize' enough data that when I first heard the Mojo, I *knew *it was different.  
  
 Next, the older we get, the more loss on the upper register we experience.  (I wonder if age has something to do with 'bass head').  
  
 Might the increased signal data of Mojo (500 times more than other DACs?) have an impact, of sorts, against the tide of age?
  
 Experienced audiophiles over 50:  did you find that you 'learned' to recognize, over time, more sound quality, learning what to listen for?  (exclude professional music engineers, as they are most often reported to have gifted hearing, and/ or drive that leads to learning).
  
 I'm interested in what the over 50 listeners think of their experiences using Mojo versus other DACs, and if they are actualizing an 'increase' of sorts (even if they call it 'burning in', etc.) and over all thoughts on the acute increase of musical data being received through Mojo.
  
 any links of studies with the above is appreciated. My learning continues!
  
  Thank you!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

howdy said:


> peter hyatt said:
> 
> 
> > With the claim of being an end game DAC, "25 grand in actual tests", beating those 'cost 4 times as much' and other similar and consistent claims from users:
> ...


 

 I recognize the subjectivity, but without wishes of heated debates; just opinions of experience, particularly in some of the real high end Dacs that few people might experience.      Thanks.


----------



## bikutoru

slaphead said:


> And the results were that the UR22 (a $130 prosumer audio interface) demonstrated better control and tonality across the board with whatever I threw at it. Detailing was about the same, maybe the Mojo had the edge, but nothing that really stood out. Comparing the Mojo with the E17 I found that while the Mojo had better treble detail there really wasn't much in it otherwise.
> 
> Ok - so I'm deaf I hear you cry. Well that might be partly true as I'm pushing slowly towards 50 and suffer from mild intermittent tinnutis, but I'll also add that perhaps I don't look for the same things in music as some of you guys, and this has set me thinking about what I actually do look for in music that's different from an audiophiles perspective.


 
 The first time I plugged in my K702 into the Mojo. I thought, ah, nothing special, no better then my usual setup - no WOW!
 In my main speaker system and with other headphones it makes quite a difference, but AKG are notoriously difficult.
  
 I do not have UR22, but ODAC to Lake People amp, makes K702 sound great. It went like this for weeks. I didn't even care trying it again.
 ....but the Mojo is not that simple.
 Yesterday was listening to some really good jazz recording through my K702, it sounded so good, I just had to try the Mojo with it. I stood up, disconnect the Mojo from my speaker system, plug in the K702 in, and BOOM! couldn't believe it! What was sounding quite good already, starts sounding great, to the point I have no idea how can it sound better. It is not even 100% on audio level, it is somewhat deeper, when you listening to music not just with your ears, but with you whole being. 
 Something Rob called 'our lizard brain' - it needs adjustment to the Mojo. Also, it needs a well recorded music.
 A lot of people will attest that the best things in their lives, weren't simple WOW from the start, but accumulated over the years experiences, that's how I perceive a lot of good music. It requires time to appreciate it and the Mojo helps me in this pursuit.
 Some people, especially around this forum are chasing WOW, and it usually manifests in their jump to more and more expensive equipment which is not always leads to the best results. Look at the sale forums, they are full of really expensive headphones and dacs.
 The Mojo on the other hand is not the most expensive, and is not always a WOW factor. It is really beyond it. That is, of course, IMHO.


----------



## xtr4

dergabe certainly is gaining notoriety since heliuscc is posting in almost all of the topics that dergabe frequents recently.
  
 Anyway, back to what Peter Hyatt mentioned about listening/hearing science and I totally agree. It's similar to the visual test that presents only the first and last letter of any word correctly whilst the whole word is a jumbled mess and yet our brain can perceive the words almost 100% correctly as we read a whole paragraph that's written as such.
  
 Unless you're coming from a really cheap or poor DAC/Amp combo, the Mojo definitely wouldn't WOW you at first but it's the subtle presentation in the detail extraction and layering that gives the music a whole new sense of purpose. You feel that you're re-living your youth again (if you're an adult) and discovering all your favourite bands and artists once again.
 I'm not sure about whether others feel this way but when you hear a certain familiar song only to realize that you've not heard it really fleshed out, the tingly feeling you get when you go "huh. was this always there in the background? Did the instruments sound this distinct? This backing track seems more pronounced" and the list goes on.
  
 It is also this strength that I find will play towards others feelings who feel that the Mojo isn't anything special because time is of the essence here. Auditioning the Mojo in a limited time frame in an environment that may or may not be conducive to musical enjoyment may warrant different results. I know it has for me. When i first auditioned the Mojo, I only felt it marginally better than my RWAK100S with the 8471 Wolfson chip. I bought it anyway partially motivated by the hype train at the point in time (when it first launched in my country). But as time passed, the Mojo brought me much joy through the music. There have been times when my Mojo has run out of juice and I swapped back to my old setup to continue my session and something just felt off. The music didn't seem as alive to me when listening via the Mojo.
  
 There's just magic at work and I just have to thank John and especially Rob for allowing us to enjoy your hardwork at such an accessible price point.


----------



## GreenBow

slaphead said:


> OK, I picked one these up yesterday as I was simply curious, and I now know I've reached endgame as far as headphone dacs and amps are concerned, but not for the reasons you might think.
> 
> I compared the Mojo against a Fiio E17 and a Steinberg UR22 audio interface using AKG Q702 headphones as they are the most difficult to drive in my collection. (I may repeat the experiment with the DT880 pro and the DT1770 Pro when I have more time)
> 
> ...


 
  


bikutoru said:


> The first time I plugged in my K702 into the Mojo. I thought, ah, nothing special, no better then my usual setup - no WOW!
> In my main speaker system and with other headphones it makes quite a difference, but AKG are notoriously difficult.
> 
> I do not have UR22, but ODAC to Lake People amp, makes K702 sound great. It went like this for weeks. I didn't even care trying it again.
> ...


 
  
 Agreed. Slaphead, I think there is some kind of burn-in process going on. Rob Watts and Chord talk about brain burn-in. Some of us find burn in with electronics. Haha, don't ask.
  
 Anyway your impressions of the Mojo seem identical to how I first found it. I should maybe do a review and post this. My Meridian Explorer seemed to holding up against the Mojo, bar detail level. (I think that's the case when you come from a DAC that you are happy with.) However over the first week it started changing. The tone smoothed. Over the next three weeks my impressions changed again and I was slowly becoming addicted.
  
 I have been using mine now for about ten weeks, and probably just about every day. I think I would be distraught if I was to be without it. Although I can and still do sometimes listen with my Explorer (long story), and I still like that too.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

I have my Hidizs AP100 connected to my Mojo, coax-out to coax-in, with the cable that came with the Hidizs. When I'm listening to music and moving round the place, if I open the fridge door I lose sound for a second. Does anyone else experience this and is it due to a lack of shielding in the cable?


----------



## esm87

Anyone rocking the mojo with se846? Endgame portable rig for my rock and hip/hop playlists. Can pickup the se846 tomorrow instore if they will blow me away compared to my current set up of v moda crossfade wireless, sabre android dac into cayin c5


----------



## NaiveSound

esm87 said:


> Anyone rocking the mojo with se846? Endgame portable rig for my rock and hip/hop playlists. Can pickup the se846 tomorrow instore if they will blow me away compared to my current set up of v moda crossfade wireless, sabre android dac into cayin c5




Se846 with mojo is nice, I guess it depends on thr sound you like, can't go wrong with the Mojo, you can go wrong with se846


----------



## UNOE

I have some questions about portable coaxial sources.  Currently I'm using DX90 for source.  But I believe I could downgrade to DX50 and it would make zero difference as a coaxial source.  Even a cheaper gen 1 fiio x3 should be fine for portable coaxial source for Mojo, Right ?
  
 Please correct me if I'm wrong.  There shouldn't be any noise introduced by a cheaper source for coaxial, correct?
  
 Also any word about a Chord add on source with SD card?
  
 Does anyone know any other coaxial sources they are in price range of a used X3 or DX50?


----------



## howdy

unoe said:


> I have some questions about portable coaxial sources.  Currently I'm using DX90 for source.  But I believe I could downgrade to DX50 and it would make zero difference as a coaxial source.  Even a cheaper gen 1 fiio x3 should be fine for portable coaxial source for Mojo, Right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

You should go for a FiiO X5 first gen so that you can have the Coax out but also you have 2 mSD card slots for more music. Otherwise there should be no change unless they have a poorly implemented Coax out.


----------



## UNOE

unoe said:


> I have some questions about portable coaxial sources.  Currently I'm using DX90 for source.  But I believe I could downgrade to DX50 and it would make zero difference as a coaxial source.  Even a cheaper gen 1 fiio x3 should be fine for portable coaxial source for Mojo, Right ?
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.  There shouldn't be any noise introduced by a cheaper source for coaxial, correct?
> 
> ...


 
 Anyone want to chime in on the other questions ?


howdy said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > I have some questions about portable coaxial sources.  Currently I'm using DX90 for source.  But I believe I could downgrade to DX50 and it would make zero difference as a coaxial source.  Even a cheaper gen 1 fiio x3 should be fine for portable coaxial source for Mojo, Right ?
> ...


 
 Thats a good point about 2 slots.  The good thing about the iBasso is the Coaxial is pin the same so I can use standard 3.5mm stereo short cable.  I think fiio has the pins swapped, so I would have to buy or make a custom cable.  But I believe the fiio x3 1st Gen has same dedicated coaxial not the shared with different pin out like (x3ii, x5, x5ii) not sure though.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

_*Mojo 2 headphone capacity?*_
  
 They say it is for meeting girls on the bus?
  
 I say its for kids's sports to tune out the 'parents.'
  
 I previously wrote about my wife and I listening to in ear music during kids' hockey games to *tone out crowd. *
  
 This weekend in New Hampshire, my 14 year old saw a teammate's father removed from the hotel by police, and then next morning,
 2 parents were arrested for fighting in the stands. 
  
 Tidal offline content + Mojo = watching game in peace.


----------



## Replicant187

unoe said:


> The good thing about the iBasso is the Coaxial is pin the same so I can use standard 3.5mm stereo short cable.




wow, really? i didn't know that.
it would be great if i can use ultra short cable from JDS Labs...


----------



## howdy

unoe said:


> Anyone want to chime in on the other questions ?
> Thats a good point about 2 slots.  The good thing about the iBasso is the Coaxial is pin the same so I can use standard 3.5mm stereo short cable.  I think fiio has the pins swapped, so I would have to buy or make a custom cable.  But I believe the fiio x3 1st Gen has same dedicated coaxial not the shared with different pin out like (x3ii, x5, x5ii) not sure though.



 

That is true about the tip, I just bought an adapter on Amazon and it worked great.


----------



## UNOE

Yeah it j


replicant187 said:


> wow, really? i didn't know that.
> it would be great if i can use ultra short cable from JDS Labs...


 

 Yeah with iBasso Dx90 and Mojo, I'm justing using a short stereo 3.5mm that is right angled on both ends and works perfectly.  I just don't think I need a DX90 just to feed coaxial.  I could use the money from DX90 for something else.  Though I still love the DX90.  Nothing sounds better for the $300 that I know of, but I'm sure with Mojo now I will  rarely use the DX90 dac ever.


----------



## Blasyrkh

slaphead said:


> OK, I picked one these up yesterday as I was simply curious, and I now know I've reached endgame as far as headphone dacs and amps are concerned, but not for the reasons you might think.
> 
> I compared the Mojo against a Fiio E17 and a Steinberg UR22 audio interface using AKG Q702 headphones as they are the most difficult to drive in my collection. (I may repeat the experiment with the DT880 pro and the DT1770 Pro when I have more time)
> 
> ...


 
 I have the UR22, and despite it's a very very good interface, there's no comparison with my dac1, then with Mojo too...
  
 but actually we have very different tastes, I have alway hated DT880 for their thin, sibilant, penetrating highs


----------



## Blasyrkh

christrz said:


> Hmm it's funny you say that, because the Valhalla2 - an OTL amp supposedly able to drive high impedance HPs like the HD800 - seem to degrade the sound (elaborated on in my previous post).
> 
> Even the V200 which I had, though excellent, did not bring me the same level of enjoyment as the mojo alone. Perhaps you could elaborate on what kind of amps you are comparing the Mojo's amp to?
> 
> Only then can we make a fair assessment of the Mojo's value!


 
 valhalla2 is a "low" budget headphone amp, and an OTL...
 It remembers me the day I had The MG Head MK3
 I don't know anything about the V2,it maybe very different compared to the MG Head...
  but if it's an otl, it has many drawbacks, that do not depends on the impedance.
  
 My feelings come out using primarly the Yaqin 300b I have, used with a resistor through speakers output.
 It is not the best 300b amp(actually it's maybe the worst), it maybe doesn't use 300bs at their full potential...
 but it's more dynamic, and can handle difficult passages better, it has a very big soundstage too


----------



## x RELIC x

unoe said:


> Anyone want to chime in on the other questions ?
> Thats a good point about 2 slots.  The good thing about the iBasso is the Coaxial is pin the same so I can use standard 3.5mm stereo short cable.  I think fiio has the pins swapped, so I would have to buy or make a custom cable.  But I believe the fiio x3 1st Gen has same dedicated coaxial not the shared with different pin out like (x3ii, x5, x5ii) not sure though.




No, the X5 does not have a shared jack with the line-out like the X3ii/X5ii/X7. It has a standard separate mono 3.5mm TS pin configuration in a separate jack. One reason why I'm never selling mine. It's the same as the iBasso DX50/DX90.


----------



## AndrewH13

takeanidea said:


> certainly going to give der gabe some notoriety publicising it this way




Unfortunately I also only got response from DG by thread posting after PMs ignored. Very nice cable between DX90 and Mojo eventually.


----------



## Mython

This is a little off-topic, but, IMO, legitimately interesting:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/802244/people-hear-with-their-skin-as-well-as-their-ears#post_12436008


----------



## UNOE

x relic x said:


> No, the X5 does not have a shared jack with the line-out like the X3ii/X5ii/X7. It has a standard separate mono 3.5mm TS pin configuration in a separate jack. One reason why I'm never selling mine. It's the same as the iBasso DX50/DX90.


 

 Thanks for heads up and with two SD slots that should serve better with Mojo than my DX90.


----------



## xeroian

martyn73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've got a Mojo which I'm generally happy with, but need to use it with my PC. I'm thinking about getting a Chord 2qute for use with my PC which is connected to a Stax SRM-006 amplifier and SR-L700 headphones.
> 
> ...




My understanding that the 2qute is a Hugo processor inside the older qute chassis and is purely mains powered. So I guess the 2qute and the Hugo would sound pretty similar. 

I do have a Hugo and a Mojo and they sound distinctly different. I better add "to me" before someone gets upset. I bought the Mojo to find out what the fuss was about and ended up keeping it of course. 

Perversely my home set up is the cheaper Mojo driving expensive Audeze XC headphones while my portable system is the more expensive Hugo with Oppo PM-3 headphones. To me these are two very synergistic pairings. 

My point? Two DACs would not be overkill but the 2qute will have a different sound signature. If you like the sound of Mojo between your PC and Stax amp why not use it there?


----------



## almarti

Thanks a lot. Already ordered


----------



## rkt31

one minor issue. j river shows 48khz going via direct asio connection to mojo but mojo light shows red not orange. all other sample rates are correctly displayed . anybody experienced same ?


----------



## SearchOfSub

esm87 said:


> I know next to zero about audio pretty much and im just starting out. Glad its not just me that picked up on the bad vibes that basically said the mojo is ok but theres better around and its overhyped...





That forum and the members think valhalla2 is the greatest amp that came into existence from beggining of time regardless of price.I have the Valhalla2 and all I can say is LOL. The moderator there also thinks the PS Audio MK2 is better than Hugo. I've had both in my possesion at the same time for A/B and the MK2 is a mess compared to Hugo. Lots of digital glare and lack clarity and details. I never read that forum anymore. Just a bunch of nobodies thinking they are something special trying to add a rebellious attitude towards the headfi trend to get attraction. If they were right about what they say, and I heard the same difference I would think they are different group of people. But both times they got completely wrong with Hugo and valhalla2 - it's ridicolous.


----------



## noobandroid

unoe said:


> Yeah it j
> 
> 
> Yeah with iBasso Dx90 and Mojo, I'm justing using a short stereo 3.5mm that is right angled on both ends and works perfectly.  I just don't think I need a DX90 just to feed coaxial.  I could use the money from DX90 for something else.  Though I still love the DX90.  Nothing sounds better for the $300 that I know of, but I'm sure with Mojo now I will  rarely use the DX90 dac ever.



i have the same setup but the sellers i approach all insist i use a 75ohm coax of some sort,using a 3.5mm standard stereo instead of the 75ohms will yield what result? I'm curious and blurry about the cable requirements


----------



## twiceboss

Have anyone here tried DT 1770 PRO with Mojo?

 It give bass boost or not?


----------



## Mediahound

twiceboss said:


> Have anyone here tried DT 1770 PRO with Mojo?
> 
> It give bass boost or not?


 

 The Mojo doesn't have a built in bass boost. That said, someone else will have to say how good the bass is on it with those headphones.


----------



## UNOE

noobandroid said:


> i have the same setup but the sellers i approach all insist i use a 75ohm coax of some sort,using a 3.5mm standard stereo instead of the 75ohms will yield what result? I'm curious and blurry about the cable requirements


 

 Well I always thought that rating was for longer runs.  I don't know what it would should like with better cable.  I can't tell the difference between same tracks from optical on the PC.  But I didn't A/B.  I just didn't hear any lack  But who know maybe there is a small measurable difference.  Someone else will likely answer this question better.
  
 Also I wanted to bump a old question I posted above.  Anyone know if there is any plan for Chord Source with SD card support?  I saw it mentioned somewhere but don't see anything else on it.


----------



## xtr4

twiceboss said:


> Have anyone here tried DT 1770 PRO with Mojo?
> 
> 
> It give bass boost or not?




I cannot comment on the pairing as I have not heard the 1770 together with Mojo. However, what I can tell you is that the Mojo has an ability to flesh out bass in a quality that is akin to experiencing more bass quantity.
I can't exactly articulate it but from what I can hear with different gear I own, the bass is more pronounced but without ever feeling that it leaks or muddles the mids. Its accurate and presented as when required of the recording.
You may hear differently from me but that's my perspective. Gear used are Supra and FLC8s IEMs and 7XX headphones


----------



## twiceboss

mediahound said:


> The Mojo doesn't have a built in bass boost. That said, someone else will have to say how good the bass is on it with those headphones.


 
  


xtr4 said:


> I cannot comment on the pairing as I have not heard the 1770 together with Mojo. However, what I can tell you is that the Mojo has an ability to flesh out bass in a quality that is akin to experiencing more bass quantity.
> I can't exactly articulate it but from what I can hear with different gear I own, the bass is more pronounced but without ever feeling that it leaks or muddles the mids. Its accurate and presented as when required of the recording.
> You may hear differently from me but that's my perspective. Gear used are Supra and FLC8s IEMs and 7XX headphones


 
 Yes, actually Im planning to get TH900. and heard from forum that its highs can be piercing high and i dislike it.

 And now, I know that i wanted to invest $600 for a good Amp which is Mojo. 

 I searched in Audiobot9000. DT 1770 PRO is one of the best match for Mojo.

 So, I would like to know from you guys here


----------



## parkman

Didn't want to have to skim through all the pages of this thread, but quick question! Does the Mojo have any issues with channel balance at lower volume? And is the volume suited for IEM's and easy to drive headphones?
  
 I'm selling my Micro iDSD because in order for the channels to be balanced, I have to turn it up further than I would like with my LCD-X. (I don't listen very loudly, and the iDSD does have an "IEM" setting, but I don't like what it does to the treble.)


----------



## mscott58

parkman said:


> Didn't want to have to skim through all the pages of this thread, but quick question! Does the Mojo have any issues with channel balance at lower volume? And is the volume suited for IEM's and easy to drive headphones?
> 
> I'm selling my Micro iDSD because in order for the channels to be balanced, I have to turn it up further than I would like with my LCD-X. (I don't listen very loudly, and the iDSD does have an "IEM" setting, but I don't like what it does to the treble.)


 
 The Mojo has a very wide range of volumes, such that I can listen with my K10's, LCD-3's and SINEs and never have any issues. In fact I can't recall anyone bringing up channel imbalance as an issue, which shouldn't be as surprising given it doesn't use a volume pot. Cheers


----------



## H20Fidelity

parkman said:


> Didn't want to have to skim through all the pages of this thread, but quick question! Does the Mojo have any issues with channel balance at lower volume? And is the volume suited for IEM's and easy to drive headphones?
> 
> I'm selling my Micro iDSD because in order for the channels to be balanced, I have to turn it up further than I would like with my LCD-X. (I don't listen very loudly, and the iDSD does have an "IEM" setting, but I don't like what it does to the treble.)


 
  
 Absolutely no problem with imbalance at any volume. Mojo even goes into  'low volume' mode when you reach further down for basically 'all' IEMs impedance/sensitivity.
  
 Watch this video where Amos demonstrates the volume buttons in action.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPfCwmvwKA4


----------



## parkman

mscott58 said:


> The Mojo has a very wide range of volumes, such that I can listen with my K10's, LCD-3's and SINEs and never have any issues. In fact I can't recall anyone bringing up channel imbalance as an issue, which shouldn't be as surprising given it doesn't use a volume pot. Cheers


 
 Thanks for the quick response man! Great news... I cannot wait, I'm gonna see if I can order one of these tonight.


----------



## rkt31

I am using mojo with dt880 600ohm. this Beyer headphone is touted to be a monitoring headphone so it has extremely flat frequency response. to those habitual of non monitoring headphones, it can sound bright and thin but for me it is the best paring with mojo as it brings out the best qualities of mojo which are transparency, dynamics and details with out being bright. this pairing is suitable for all type of music. this Beyer throws a very open soundstage with mojo just like a full scale speaker system with each instrument located distinctly . only thing that the Beyer dt880 is semi open so in noisy environment like in train it loses the bass which is not the fault of mojo . for home listening specially at night mojo + dt880 600 ohm can be a great experience. the other day I was listening to some of the chesky binaural tracks, I would say that the experience was like you were transported to the venue. just unbelievable ! I have another monitoring headphone shure srh940 which is closed back. this also sounds awesome with mojo can be extremely good choice with mojo in noisy environment. I think flat frequency response headphones do more justice to mojo as these sound like a full speaker based system with great imaging. but yes it is individual's preference .


----------



## music4mhell

Ordered 10 Ferrite cores to cover the micro usb cables. Let see how does the sound changes.
 I know it will change for sure.


----------



## noobandroid

music4mhell said:


> Ordered 10 Ferrite cores to cover the micro usb cables. Let see how does the sound changes.
> I know it will change for sure.



that's insane amount of chokes in a single line


----------



## music4mhell

noobandroid said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered 10 Ferrite cores to cover the micro usb cables. Let see how does the sound changes.
> ...


 
 Hey obviously i won't use all 10 of them on 1 cable, i will use 2 only , one on each side 
 Lol, that was a nice joke, i never thought of that angle


----------



## noobandroid

music4mhell said:


> Hey obviously i won't use all 10 of them on 1 cable, i will use 2 only , one on each side
> Lol, that was a nice joke, i never thought of that angle



do try out and let us know, it might have a fun discovery


----------



## rkt31

I used two but on the mojo side. on the data source end there is not much use as the cable acts as rfi receiver . more than two won't make much of difference.


----------



## noobandroid

rkt31 said:


> I used two but on the mojo side. on the data source end there is not much use as the cable acts as rfi receiver . more than two won't make much of difference.



who knows, maybe too much choke might occur signal loss or something


----------



## analogmusic

Ok so after listening to a Mojo a while ago (I own a Hugo) I went out and finally bought one.
  
 I am keeping both, as I used my Hugo a lot when outside the home, and the Mojo is much easier to carry around and charge. 
  
 What they both have in common is their unique musicality, and bringing music to life.
  
 That last part, bringing music to life is not as easy as it sounds. For me average or mediocre digital sources have this "dead" (no emotion in the music) quality to them, but not Hugo or Mojo. 
  
 Mojo and Hugo have that "stressless" sound (i.e. no listening fatigue) that I have only heard from vinyl and live music. Listening to music on poor digital sources gets boring by comparison. Mojo sounds effortless, like the way a real musical instrument sounds.
  
 The common feature of the Hugo and Mojo is the FPGA which allows much better digital filtering which then renders the transient of music properly. It is easily heard when playing tracks that contain Piano, and also with fast rhythmic music, it latches on to the beat of the music, in a way I have only previously heard with hi-end expensive Naim equipment.
  
 They both sound similar with some differences (Mojo is warmer and Smoother - Hugo is open and more detailed).
  
 Obviously the Hugo has some advantages at a higher price (RCA connectors - for audiophile cables), longer battery life, slightly (to my ears- but dependent on taste some might prefer Mojo) better sound quality, Bluetooth, last but not least the very good crossfeed function but I am quite happy with the mobility and portability of Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

analogmusic said:


> Ok so after listening to a Mojo a while ago (I own a Hugo) I went out and finally bought one.
> 
> I am keeping both, as I used my Hugo a lot when outside the home, and the Mojo is much easier to carry around and charge.
> 
> ...




Good impressions. If I may (only because I'm a stickler for details), it's not the FPGA _chip itself_ that's the reason for the musicality. It's _Rob's code_ using the flexible FPGA chip that creates the musicality. An FPGA chip is a blank canvas and can be used for many different applications. That plus the discrete pulse array DACs inside both Hugo and Mojo.


----------



## twiceboss

just CHECKOUT chord mojo....

 I really wanna know what headphone should I paired with.
  
 I mainly loves EDM and current top songs (top charts)


----------



## betula

twiceboss said:


> just CHECKOUT chord mojo....
> 
> I really wanna know what headphone should I paired with.
> 
> I mainly loves EDM and current top songs (top charts)


 

 Mojo was great so far with any heaphones I tried with it. I wouldn't worry much about pairing. Just choose a pair to your liking and enjoy music.


----------



## miko64

agree - mojo pairs very well w all my headphones, in particular with the two 3 Audeze (el8, lcd 2 and x)


----------



## madmax7

Make sense to pick one of these up to feed my WA2 and HD800's/T1's? 
  
 Heard it at Canjam this weekend on a portable rig and it was amazing. 
  
 Right now I'm using the Marantz DAC1


----------



## noobandroid

madmax7 said:


> Make sense to pick one of these up to feed my WA2 and HD800's/T1's?
> 
> Heard it at Canjam this weekend on a portable rig and it was amazing.
> 
> Right now I'm using the Marantz DAC1



you don't need to feed it to anything as itself has enough driving power, connecting it to any other amp might be good or bad depending on perception


----------



## madmax7

noobandroid said:


> you don't need to feed it to anything as itself has enough driving power, connecting it to any other amp might be good or bad depending on perception


 
  
 I guess I mean just using it as a "desktop" DAC to my WA2 tube amp.


----------



## xtr4

madmax7 said:


> I guess I mean just using it as a "desktop" DAC to my WA2 tube amp.


 
  
 The additional amps down the chain is just to add "flavour" to the sound signature. It's fine to add as long as you're happy with the sound. You could try directly out of the Mojo to see if you like the sound signature, else adding the WA2 tube down the line is perfectly fine.


----------



## cocolinho

madmax7 said:


> Make sense to pick one of these up to feed my WA2 and HD800's/T1's?
> 
> Heard it at Canjam this weekend on a portable rig and it was amazing.
> 
> Right now I'm using the Marantz DAC1


 
 While I think it works great with many headphones such as HD6x0, I feel Mojo alone misses power to drive my T1 well


----------



## AndrewH13

noobandroid said:


> i have the same setup but the sellers i approach all insist i use a 75ohm coax of some sort,using a 3.5mm standard stereo instead of the 75ohms will yield what result? I'm curious and blurry about the cable requirements




I very much doubt the sellers have listened to Dx90 with Mojo using a short stereo 3.5 lead. I have a coax specially made and also a short stereo lead. Used through ie800s, SE846s and Tralucent 1plus2s. No difference detected .


----------



## eltorrete

Citar: 





> Iniciado por *twiceboss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> just CHECKOUT chord mojo....
> ...


 
 when I go down the street that's the kind of music I usually listen.
 To my mojo + V-Moda ZN is a great combination.


----------



## MinoXXX

Hi, i'm italian, and i have Samsung Galaxy S6 with Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow.
 Can someone tell me if Chord Mojo works with Galaxy S6 by micro USB (OTG)?
 Thanks, Cosimo.


----------



## headmanPL

minoxxx said:


> Hi, i'm italian, and i have Samsung Galaxy S6 with Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow.
> Can someone tell me if Chord Mojo works with Galaxy S6 by micro USB (OTG)?
> Thanks, Cosimo.


 

 It definitely will.
 You will need to buy the USB OTG cable, and download or pay for a dedicated music player such as Onkyo or UAPP as the Samsung and google players will not send the music in its pure format, so you would miss out on most of Mojo's abilities.


----------



## MinoXXX

Many thanks.


----------



## sodesuka

Have just built a new PC that has a motherboard with optical out, and using it to feed Mojo, now it doesn't skip a few initial seconds like with USB in some cases.
  
 And I could almost swear it sounds cleaner and more focused too now, but I digress. An even happier camper now.


----------



## kkcc

madmax7 said:


> I guess I mean just using it as a "desktop" DAC to my WA2 tube amp.




I have Hugo, not mojo. I bought it exactly to use with my wa22. For my LCD3, it is best to output direct from Hugo. But for my HD800 and HE6, I much prefer the Hugo->WA22 setup.

I m still undecided on whether to get the Mojo. I find myself taking the Hugo out a lot more than I originally intended, and Mojo seems a no brainer but I do prefer the more detailed and neutral (less warm) sig of the Hugo. I was also very tempted to just get the Dave for my desktop use LOL.


----------



## Pablosammy

minoxxx said:


> Hi, i'm italian, and i have Samsung Galaxy S6 with Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow.
> Can someone tell me if Chord Mojo works with Galaxy S6 by micro USB (OTG)?
> Thanks, Cosimo.


 
  
 It does, I'm using it now.
  
 However, hold your horses. Let me share my experiences with you. The Samsung S6 noise floor is much, much lower than the Mojo, so if you're using sensitive IEMs then the Mojo hiss may irritate you. Also, the DAC in the S6 is fantastically clean, and I'm very hard pressed to hear a £400 difference between the S6 and the Mojo. I'm using SE846 and ER-4Ps to listen
  
 I'm sure people with better ears will tell me that I'm talking nonsense, but all I'm saying is make sure you get an audition before splashing the cash.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Dignis case.
  
 Nice quality. Everything wrapped in leather and the _Barbie dress-up_ is done


----------



## esm87

pablosammy said:


> It does, I'm using it now.
> 
> However, hold your horses. Let me share my experiences with you. The Samsung S6 noise floor is much, much lower than the Mojo, so if you're using sensitive IEMs then the Mojo hiss may irritate you. Also, the DAC in the S6 is fantastically clean, and I'm very hard pressed to hear a £400 difference between the S6 and the Mojo. I'm using SE846 and ER-4Ps to listen
> 
> I'm sure people with better ears will tell me that I'm talking nonsense, but all I'm saying is make sure you get an audition before splashing the cash.




Interesting as this us the exact same set up im going for, same IEM also. Your lustening through onkyo or UAPP aswell i take it?


----------



## esm87

Its strange guys, some people people are claiming this mojo is actually letting people hear the voice of god doing a rendition of 2pacs hail mary in gospel style way! (Not really) Others are like the post above... strange. Im meant to be going to the store to test it today but missus needs the car for next three days.


----------



## Pablosammy

esm87 said:


> Interesting as this us the exact same set up im going for, same IEM also. Your lustening through onkyo or UAPP aswell i take it?


 
  
 UAPP for my FLAC files, Tidal HiFi for streaming.


----------



## rkt31

few days back there was a talk of mojo vs yggy+ rag , any follow up ? I am interested to know how mojo compared with much more expensive DACs/ headphone amp. I have not listened to many DACs but mojo beats similarly priced DACs like arcam irdac very convincingly . I fact there is no match at all.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

esm87 said:


> Its strange guys, some people people are claiming this mojo is actually letting people hear the voice of god doing a rendition of 2pacs hail mary in gospel style way! (Not really) Others are like the post above... strange. Im meant to be going to the store to test it today but missus needs the car for next three days.


 

 I feel like the Mojo is giving me one long scientific lesson on hearing.  It is teaching me.  
  
 With two background singers, never before could I discern each voice.  
  
 It is as if my brain is absorbing and interpreting more data, with each passing day in which hours are spent using Mojo.


----------



## esm87

pablosammy said:


> UAPP for my FLAC files, Tidal HiFi for streaming.




So basically what Im getting from you is that if you use just the s6 playing FLAC and use the mojo to compare, theres not really much difference? If thats the case the mojo is hard to justify seeing as your IEM source is TOTL material. Its not like your earphones are holding the mojo back


----------



## Pablosammy

esm87 said:


> So basically what Im getting from you is that if you use just the s6 playing FLAC and use the mojo to compare, theres not really much difference? If thats the case the mojo is hard to justify seeing as your IEM source is TOTL material. Its not like your earphones are holding the mojo back


 
 Exactly. In all honesty, I'm thinking of sending it back. I wanted to love it so badly, but I just can't hear the benefit. Add to that the mild hissing (at least with the SE846, not so much with the Etys), and the interference from WiFi and data signal, and it's hard to justify.
  
 Maybe it's just me, but I strongly recommend trying it before splashing out. Clearly, lots of other people have different, more favourable, opinions to me.


----------



## uzi2

pablosammy said:


> Exactly. In all honesty, I'm thinking of sending it back. I wanted to love it so badly, but I just can't hear the benefit. Add to that the mild hissing (at least with the SE846, not so much with the Etys), and the interference from WiFi and data signal, and it's hard to justify.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I strongly recommend trying it before splashing out. Clearly, lots of other people have different, more favourable, opinions to me.


 

 If you get hiss with the ER4S, it is definitely tinnitus...


----------



## Pablosammy

uzi2 said:


> If you get hiss with the ER4S, it is definitely tinnitus...


 
 ER-4P, but there is barely any with them either. It's only really noticeable with the SE846.


----------



## uzi2

pablosammy said:


> ER-4P, but there is barely any with them either. It's only really noticeable with the SE846.


 

 Doesn't the 846 come with an inline volume control? You could use this to tune out your sensitivity to hiss.


----------



## Pablosammy

uzi2 said:


> Doesn't the 846 come with an inline volume control? You could use this to tune out your sensitivity to hiss.


 
 It does, but it feels like a $0.20 piece of plastic bought from a market. I haven't tried it yet, maybe I should!
  
 EDIT: Tried it, and it colours the sound horribly. That's going back in the box!


----------



## Light - Man

pablosammy said:


> Exactly. In all honesty, I'm thinking of sending it back. I wanted to love it so badly, but I just can't hear the benefit. Add to that the mild hissing (at least with the SE846, not so much with the Etys), and the interference from WiFi and data signal, and it's hard to justify.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I strongly recommend trying it before splashing out. Clearly, lots of other people have different, more favourable, opinions to me.


 
 OOOps posted by mistake with no content - I blame the touch pad on my laptop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I also did not have an out of body experience but rather more of an out of wallet experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think the Mojo is good but for me it did not live up to the hype however after some decent burn in time I found it did improve and I began to like it more.
  
 There is something endearing about the sound of the Mojo but I missed the sub bass response I get with my Hidizs AP100 and having to use a stack again was a bit of a pain.
  
 I had some weird issues with the battery not charging but just heating up the battery, which did improve after several cycles but overall I did not think it was worth the hassle so I sent mine back.


----------



## esm87

pablosammy said:


> Exactly. In all honesty, I'm thinking of sending it back. I wanted to love it so badly, but I just can't hear the benefit. Add to that the mild hissing (at least with the SE846, not so much with the Etys), and the interference from WiFi and data signal, and it's hard to justify.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I strongly recommend trying it before splashing out. Clearly, lots of other people have different, more favourable, opinions to me.




Hmmm cos my set up is the sabre ES9023 android dac, into the cayin c5. Sounds like Id be better off buying the se846 first if theres not really much difference between the mojo and s6. Im assuming the sabre DAC is better than the android as the small difference does sound better on my testing


----------



## bavinck

cocolinho said:


> While I think it works great with many headphones such as HD6x0, I feel Mojo alone misses power to drive my T1 well




Well that is strange as it drives my dt880 600 exceptionally well and my understanding is the Tesla drivers are easier to drive. What about the t1 makes you feel it is not driven well by the Mojo?


----------



## shigzeo

bavinck said:


> Well that is strange as it drives my dt880 600 exceptionally well and my understanding is the Tesla drivers are easier to drive. What about the t1 makes you feel it is not driven well by the Mojo?


 

 I have the same question.


----------



## Mython

Nice 'first-impression' from the CanJam SoCal 2016 thread:
  


chowmein83 said:


> *Chord -* I always thought that the Mojo was perhaps a bit overhyped on Head-Fi, so I headed over to the Chord table to listen (well, the Mojo is also probably the only thing I could reasonably afford without having to save up tons of money). But I got to say, after listening to it, the Mojo is the real deal. Seriously, it's amazing how something that small can provide some ok battery life but also power IEMs with great finesse while driving full-size headphones with relative ease. And it somehow manages to make lots of music sound non-fatiguing but without smoothing over all of the detail - a great accomplishment IMO. I thought I was going to get a DAP though I may now have to reconsider it since pairing the Mojo with my smartphone truly sounded awesome. For me, the Mojo was one of the standouts of the show. Thanks to John Franks for personally and patiently answering my questions!


----------



## bavinck

Yes, I think most of us (myself eapecially) run away when we see something hyped so much. In recent memory the Mojo and the thx00 are the two products I think lived up to all the hype.


----------



## Reignfire

Has anyone tried pairing Chord Mojo (as DAC) and Woo Audio W7 (as amp)? If yes, how is it?


----------



## Blasyrkh

pablosammy said:


> It does, I'm using it now.
> 
> However, hold your horses. Let me share my experiences with you. The Samsung S6 noise floor is much, much lower than the Mojo, so if you're using sensitive IEMs then the Mojo hiss may irritate you. Also, the DAC in the S6 is fantastically clean, and I'm very hard pressed to hear a £400 difference between the S6 and the Mojo. I'm using SE846 and ER-4Ps to listen
> 
> I'm sure people with better ears will tell me that I'm talking nonsense, but all I'm saying is make sure you get an audition before splashing the cash.


 
 I was impressed by the s7 edge sound quality...
 but for 400£ you get:
  
 -better instruments placement
 -sense of realism
 -timing
 -dynamic and details
 -capability of driving every kind of headphones to a decente level


----------



## esm87

blasyrkh said:


> I was impressed by the s7 edge sound quality...
> but for 400£ you get:
> 
> -better instruments placement
> ...


sense of realism = rock band sounds like theyre playing in high def in your living room for you kind of sound??


----------



## Blasyrkh

esm87 said:


> sense of realism = rock band sounds like theyre playing in high def in your living room for you kind of sound??


 
  
 not in the room , maybe in your "headroom", but yes


----------



## rkt31

listening to tiny island cd by opus3 records mojo. this album is one of the cleanest recordings I have heard in recent years. it has typical opus3 sound , recorded on a single stereo mic without any post processing, Treble is cleanest you will ever listen. music is very good too with a touch of blues and very very soothing and calming plus mojo's magic make it a unforgettable listen.


----------



## wym2

analogmusic said:


> Ok so after listening to a Mojo a while ago (I own a Hugo) I went out and finally bought one.
> 
> I am keeping both, as I used my Hugo a lot when outside the home, and the Mojo is much easier to carry around and charge.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mojo with very minor accommodation can use RCA connectors/ audiophile cables  just fine.
  
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## audi0nick128

What do you mean by minor accommodation? I thought of using something like Audioquest Big Sure 3.5 to twin RCA. 
Or is there a better alternative?
I.e. is there a high quality adapter for 3.5mm to female twin RCA so I could use SVS RCA cables for example?


----------



## Blasyrkh

ok, today I tested my final Desktop rig...
  
 Jriver-> AQ Jitterbug -> AQ Pearl ->Mojo -> AQ jack to RCA -> AQ diamondback -> Yaqin 300b -> resistor divider(?) -> HD800
  
  
 from what I was amazed, was the Jitterbug....I tried it only with the phone and I was slightly skeptic....with the final rig it took the mojo to another level
  
 with the phone (and IE80) it was just like slightly amped bass and smoother mids/highs
  
  
 with the desktop rig I get more pronounced spacial representation, with more defined "sound contours"...slightly bumped more articulate bass and smoother highs, more...analog(??) sound, and better PRAT....
  
 maybe the only drawback is that the sound seems, how can I say, darker, more matherial....but it's the best sound for the HD800s character


----------



## wym2

audi0nick128:
  
 Using 3.5 to RCA's is available with many "audiophile" cables and while that is one solution, I prefer the 3.5mm mini-plug: 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-3-5mm-Mini-Plug-to-2-RCA-Adapter-Hard/dp/B003VJX2F2/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1458588016&sr=8-17&keywords=audioquest+rca
  
 The above has the advantage that you can use your existing cables and not break your "loom" and you can experiment, as I have done, with many different cables for interesting system matches with different componants and giving different sound while still enjoying the Mojo musicality.


----------



## Skyyyeman

esm87 said:


> Its strange guys, some people people are claiming this mojo is actually letting people hear the voice of god doing a rendition of 2pacs hail mary in gospel style way! (Not really) Others are like the post above... strange. Im meant to be going to the store to test it today but missus needs the car for next three days.


 
  
 Not exactly -- there is no equivalency between the two opinions.  Because those who love the Mojo number about a million people while those who are somewhat (and it's usually only somewhat) ambivalent or negative number about 3. (Just an "approximation.") And those who love the Mojo include every audiophile magazine that I have seen, both in print and online, including Stereophille, and other well-respected publications. And the vast vast vast majority of those on this forum. Including me.
  
 There will always be naysayers about anything in this world, even if they are acting in good faith and it's their honest opinion. It's your job to determine if they are credible and to arrive at an accurate determination of the value of the product.  One way to do this is to see who is making the judgment and to see how many of each opinion there are. In looking at reviews my rule of thumb is that if there are 9 positives for every negative, then I'll discount the negatives since the overwhelming majority think positively about the product. 
  
 For the Mojo, I have never seen such an overwhelmingly positive opinion about a product. At least 1,000,000 positives against 3 negatives. (Just an approximation.) And those positive opinions include gushing, foaming at the mouth raves.
  
 It's not even close.


----------



## esm87

blasyrkh said:


> not in the room , maybe in your "headroom", but yes


think i get you. Just been reading up on the t5p.2, how do you think the mojo would pair with it. Ive read its soundstage sounds 3d and spacious etc. Combine that with mojo qualities, I think thats the experience ive been after for my rock music. I was going to richer sounds today to pick up a pair of se846 but after reading about the t5p 2nd gen its got me second guessing due to the specific, in the studio kind of sound im after...


----------



## bavinck

esm87 said:


> think i get you. Just been reading up on the t5p.2, how do you think the mojo would pair with it. Ive read its soundstage sounds 3d and spacious etc. Combine that with mojo qualities, I think thats the experience ive been after for my rock music. I was going to richer sounds today to pick up a pair of se846 but after reading about the t5p 2nd gen its got me second guessing due to the specific, in the studio kind of sound im after...



T5p2 pairs very well with mojo.


----------



## Mediahound

I finally tried the Mojo with my new HD800 S today. It sounds quite nice.


----------



## psikey

Is that purposfully a low enthusiastic opinion 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## psikey

I'd assume you really mean .... Amazing !!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediahound

Are there any cases on Amazon that fit the Mojo nicely? I'm surprised it didn't at least come with some sort of slipcase or something.


----------



## Mython

mediahound said:


> Are there any cases on Amazon that fit the Mojo nicely? I'm surprised it didn't at least come with some sort of slipcase or something.


 
  
  
 Please read the thread title


----------



## Mython

psikey said:


> Is that purposefully a low enthusiastic opinion


 
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkDpwF6-QiA


----------



## Mediahound

mython said:


> Please read the thread title


 

 I did. There is only one there mentioned on Amazon and it's UK only.


----------



## Blasyrkh

esm87 said:


> think i get you. Just been reading up on the t5p.2, how do you think the mojo would pair with it. Ive read its soundstage sounds 3d and spacious etc. Combine that with mojo qualities, I think thats the experience ive been after for my rock music. I was going to richer sounds today to pick up a pair of se846 but after reading about the t5p 2nd gen its got me second guessing due to the specific, in the studio kind of sound im after...


 
 sorry I can't help....i never heard the t5p


----------



## Mython

mediahound said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Please read the thread title
> ...


 
  
  
  you could use a Pelican/Otter case:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6675#post_12152846
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6660#post_12152174
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5940#post_12114898
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4695#post_12067758
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11130#post_12334208
  
  
 or an aluminium case: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11745#post_12362274
  
  
 or a soft case:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6720#post_12154663
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6660#post_12152262
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11505#post_12350287
  
  
 Nice leather case, by Dignis (some limited availability now):
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9810#post_12277896
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1193350812811068504_1569715448
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1195363820210947738_1569715448
  
  
  
_*Chord will be releasing a plastic case of their own*_, for the Mojo, soon, and it should look quite similar to this protoype:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/3975#post_12053512


----------



## jincuteguy

So I just got the Mojo today, and when I'm charging it, it's kinda hot when I touch it? And also, it's been over 4 hours charging, and it still not fully charge?
  
 Also, does the Mojo decode Dolby Digital 5.1?


----------



## Mediahound

jincuteguy said:


> So I just got the Mojo today, and when I'm charging it, it's kinda hot when I touch it? And also, it's been over 4 hours charging, and it still not fully charge?
> 
> Also, does the Mojo decode Dolby Digital 5.1?


 
  
 Were you using it while charging? If so, it could take longer. It getting warm is normal.


----------



## jincuteguy

mediahound said:


> Were you using it while charging? If so, it could take longer. It getting warm is normal.


 
  
 No im not using it at all, I plugged it in and charger right away after I opened it out of the box.
  
 Also, how do I know when it's fully charged?  Right now I still see a light purple ish color of the charging light


----------



## Mediahound

jincuteguy said:


> No im not using it at all, I plugged it in and charger right away after I opened it out of the box.
> 
> Also, how do I know when it's fully charged?  Right now I still see a light purple ish color of the charging light


 

 The light will go off when charged.
  
 Read the instructions here: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## jincuteguy

mediahound said:


> The light will go off when charged.
> 
> Read the instructions here: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf


 
  
 Now it's over 5 hours, still not fully charged, so much for 4 hours.


----------



## Mediahound

jincuteguy said:


> Now it's over 5 hours, still not fully charged, so much for 4 hours.


 

 Maybe your charger is only outputting 500mA? It needs to be 1A or higher.


----------



## jincuteguy

mediahound said:


> Maybe your charger is only outputting 500mA? It needs to be 1A or higher.


 
  
 I'm using the USB and charger for my S7 Edge phone.  Im sure it's over 1A, if it's not 1A, I don't think the Mojo would light up


----------



## bavinck

jincuteguy said:


> So I just got the Mojo today, and when I'm charging it, it's kinda hot when I touch it? And also, it's been over 4 hours charging, and it still not fully charge?
> 
> Also, does the Mojo decode Dolby Digital 5.1?



You actually looking into the Mojo at all before you bought it?


----------



## Currawong

jincuteguy said:


> mediahound said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe your charger is only outputting 500mA? It needs to be 1A or higher.
> ...


 

 It'll say on the charger what the output is. It's worth checking.


----------



## bavinck

mython said:


> you could use a Pelican/Otter case:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6675#post_12152846
> 
> ...



Lol, you could have just said READ THE THIRD POST!


----------



## jincuteguy

currawong said:


> It'll say on the charger what the output is. It's worth checking.


 
  
 Yea it said on the Charger that it's 1.67A
  
 Also, do you know how to pass SBX surround from Creative soundcards to the Mojo? Like hooking up the Mojo to the Creative Sound Blaster Z soundcard or Creative G5 ?


----------



## sandalaudio

jincuteguy said:


> Now it's over 5 hours, still not fully charged, so much for 4 hours.


 
  
 Mojo draws around 1A while charging, so any charger above 1A should be fine. Best to have 1.5A+ charger, because some chargers claim higher than the actual output.
  
 Higher current charger generally doesn't hurt. Mojo will only draw as much current as it needs to start charging.


----------



## x RELIC x

jincuteguy said:


> Yea it said on the Charger that it's 1.67A
> 
> Also, do you know how to pass SBX surround from Creative soundcards to the Mojo? Like hooking up the Mojo to the Creative Sound Blaster Z soundcard or Creative G5 ?




As far as surround sound the Mojo doesn't decode anything, just converts the digital bitstream to analogue. It's up to your software to decode the surround sound and feed a 2 channel digital stream to the Mojo, which is a 2 channel device.


----------



## jincuteguy

sandalaudio said:


> Mojo draws around 1A while charging, so any charger above 1A should be fine. Best to have 1.5A+ charger, because some chargers claim higher than the actual output.
> 
> Higher current charger generally doesn't hurt. Mojo will only draw as much current as it needs to start charging.


 
  
 I'm using a 1.67A charger
  
 I thought for a $600 DAC / Amp should have come with its own Charger.


----------



## x RELIC x

jincuteguy said:


> I'm using a 1.67A charger




It doesn't hurt to use a stronger charger. You may be at 98% battery after 5 hours but that last little bit of juice always takes _a lot longer_ for Lithium batteries.


----------



## jincuteguy

x relic x said:


> It doesn't hurt to use a stronger charger. You may be at 98% battery after 5 hours but that last little bit of juice always takes _a lot longer_ for Lithium batteries.


 
  
 Yea but the problem is I don't have a stronger charger, I thought for a $600 DAc / Amp, it should comes with its own charger?


----------



## vapman

It doesn't even pull 1.6a max though, does it? I thought it was closer to 1.2 max, so he should be fine, unless I'm wrong


----------



## xtr4

jincuteguy said:


> Yea but the problem is I don't have a stronger charger, I thought for a $600 DAc / Amp, it should comes with its own charger?




1.67A is fine for your charger. What I've noticed with headphone well chargers is that they tend to charge my Mojo slightly slower than my other chargers. The most consistent charge I've got was actually from my 7 year old Dell XPS via the USB+ port, believe it or not.
With regards to the longer than 4 hour charge, it's not completely accurate. Moreover, if it's the first time charging your Mojo, it may have been in storage for a bit and thus may require the 10 hour first charge (will vary, but you're good to go once the light goes off).

At the end of the day, if you feel you've been shortchanged by the accessories or the performance of the charging mechanism, it's fine to return it I suppose, unless that option isn't available where you are.

Hope this helps. Cheers


----------



## UNOE

What is the max amp Charger you can connect to the charging port?  Example is 2.1amp or higher okay?
  
 Edit amps not volts


----------



## xtr4

unoe said:


> What is the max amp Charger you can connect to the charging port?  Example is 2.1v or higher okay?




Just be careful with the ratings.
The charger MUST be a 5V voltage output.
However AMPERAGE should be at least 1A. It can more like 5A because all electronics and their charging circuits these days will only draw the necessary current. So for example even if the charger can output 10A, the Mojo circuit will only take 1A.

A simple analogy would be a buffet spread. You will only take what you can eat (ideally)


----------



## vapman

unoe said:


> What is the max amp Charger you can connect to the charging port?  Example is 2.1v or higher okay?


 
 2.1a, not v. Mojo is USB so it's 5V.
  
 With current (amperage) the device will only pull as much as it wants. So you can plug the Mojo into a 5V, 1000A power supply and it'll still draw around 1.5A or whatever it wants.
  
 edit: Beaten!


----------



## NaiveSound

vapman said:


> 2.1a, not v. Mojo is USB so it's 5V.
> 
> With current (amperage) the device will only pull as much as it wants. So you can plug the Mojo into a 5V, 1000A power supply and it'll still draw around 1.5A or whatever it wants.
> 
> edit: Beaten!




I have to sell dx80, what is the cheapest other standalone player or usb devices I can use for mojo?


----------



## Wyd4

naivesound said:


> I have to sell dx80, what is the cheapest other standalone player or usb devices I can use for mojo?


 
  
 dx50/x3ii?
  
 I dont know to be sure, but assuming those.
 THere is also a little sony dap I believe.


----------



## korotnam

The tech in the Mojo still confuses me a bit, so this question may be a dumb one...
  
 If utilizing an external amp in combination with the Mojo, does it matter what the volume of the Mojo is set to?


----------



## x RELIC x

I didn't say a stronger charger would be the end all be all, just that if the one that's being used seems extraordinarily slow that it would be ok to try a different one. Perhaps the current one being used is not up to it's rating. Couldn't hurt. 

Also, the last little bit of charge does take an incredibly long time for Lithium based batteries compared to the majority of the rest of the charge percentage. Just let it go for the first charge and play with it from there.


----------



## Carl6868

naivesound said:


> I have to sell dx80, what is the cheapest other standalone player or usb devices I can use for mojo?




Why do you have to sell DX80 ?

As for the cheapest other player or USB device, well you've been through most of them already and don't like them so what do you expect others to recommend ?

I think your better option would be to sell the mojo then you wouldn't have to worry about what to partner it with !


----------



## x RELIC x

korotnam said:


> The tech in the Mojo still confuses me a bit, so this question may be a dumb one...
> 
> If utilizing an external amp in combination with the Mojo, does it matter what the volume of the Mojo is set to?




Yes.


----------



## korotnam

x relic x said:


> Yes.


 
 In which case, what is considered optimal? Seeing as in most situations you would want an application's volume controls maxed out and leave volume modulation to the amplifier.


----------



## UNOE

xtr4 said:


> Just be careful with the ratings.
> The charger MUST be a 5V voltage output.
> However AMPERAGE should be at least 1A. It can more like 5A because all electronics and their charging circuits these days will only draw the necessary current. So for example even if the charger can output 10A, the Mojo circuit will only take 1A.
> 
> A simple analogy would be a buffet spread. You will only take what you can eat (ideally)


 
 Are you sure it will not charge faster on 2.1amp than a 1A charger?  Many smartphones will take higher amps to charge quicker.
  


vapman said:


> 2.1a, not v. Mojo is USB so it's 5V.
> 
> With current (amperage) the device will only pull as much as it wants. So you can plug the Mojo into a 5V, 1000A power supply and it'll still draw around 1.5A or whatever it wants.
> 
> edit: Beaten!


 
 Yeah I actually was thinking amps and wrote volts.  2.1a is iPad charger.


----------



## korotnam

x relic x said:


> Yes.


 
 To clarify, I am unfamiliar what optimal volume control would be when double amping with the Mojo (although I do understand that the Mojo is not really an "amplifier").


----------



## Mediahound

korotnam said:


> To clarify, I am unfamiliar what optimal volume control would be when double amping with the Mojo (although I do understand that the Mojo is not really an "amplifier").




I'd probably set it to line level in this scenario then it acts as a preamp.


----------



## UNOE

sandalaudio said:


> Mojo draws around 1A while charging, so any charger above 1A should be fine. Best to have 1.5A+ charger, because some chargers claim higher than the actual output.
> 
> Higher current charger generally doesn't hurt. Mojo will only draw as much current as it needs to start charging.


 
 Nice just saw this post thread is moving fast.  Can you test it on a 2.1a charger and see how much its drawing?


----------



## Carl6868

korotnam said:


> In which case, what is considered optimal? Seeing as in most situations you would want an application's volume controls maxed out and leave volume modulation to the amplifier.




Optimal would be whatever level is optimal for the input on the amp you are connecting It to !


----------



## x RELIC x

korotnam said:


> In which case, what is considered optimal? Seeing as in most situations you would want an application's volume controls maxed out and leave volume modulation to the amplifier.




Yes, in most situations. The Mojo doesn't use op-amps and it's analogue output it's exceedingly clean, so you don't need to worry at all about double amping because there are no op-amps in the signal path anyway. With the exceptional noise performance of the DAC Rob is able to use very few discrete components on the analogue output. Think of it as full time variable line out, and a measurably better signal than many 'conventional' line out configurations.

If you hold down both volume buttons when you power on the device it will set a shortcut to 3V output (*nothing is bypassed, it's just a shortcut to that volume*). From there you can press the volume down button four times to 1.9V output, which is close to the standard 2.0V.


----------



## korotnam

mediahound said:


> I'd probably set it to line level in this scenario then it acts as a preamp.


 
  


x relic x said:


> Yes, in most situations. The Mojo doesn't use op-amps and it's analogue output it's exceedingly clean, so you don't need to worry at all about double amping because there are no op-amps in the signal path anyway. With the exceptional noise performance of the DAC Rob is able to use very few discrete components on the analogue output. Think of it as full time variable line out, and a measurably better signal than many 'conventional' line out configurations.
> 
> If you hold down both volume buttons when you power on the device it will set a shortcut to 3V output (*nothing is bypassed, it's just a shortcut to that volume*). From there you can press the volume down button four times to 1.9V output, which is close to the standard 2.0V.


 
  


carl6868 said:


> Optimal would be whatever level is optimal for the input on the amp you are connecting It to !


 
  
  
 And this is why Mojo owners are the best . 
  
 Thank you all very much for the fast and informative answers <3.


----------



## twiceboss

jincuteguy said:


> I'm using a 1.67A charger
> 
> I thought for a $600 DAC / Amp should have come with its own Charger.


 
 can we sue the DAC Amp while charging by a desktop? I did that with my E17K


----------



## x RELIC x

twiceboss said:


> can we sue the DAC Amp while charging by a desktop? I did that with my E17K




Yes. Two separate USB ports for charging and Data.


----------



## noobandroid

is the ripple noise from the charging something to be worried about? like damaging the internals?


----------



## sandalaudio

unoe said:


> Nice just saw this post thread is moving fast.  Can you test it on a 2.1a charger and see how much its drawing?


 
  
 That 0.87A photo was from a beefy 2A charger for my tablet.
  
 The device will only draw as much current as it is designed to. If the Mojo decides to draw 0.87A there then it doesn't matter whether the charger outputs 1.5A or 2.0A.
 The reason why it's good to have a powerful charger is because quite often they over-quote the actual output current. I know a lot of 1A charger that caps out at around 0.7A.


----------



## Mython

@ all the newcomers to this thread; *welcome*_, and....  PLEASE READ THE THREAD TITLE!_
  
_Most of the Q & A in the past few pages has already been answered, ad-nauseum, during previous months, within the thread, and nearly all the relevant links are provided, to access those thread answers, if one simply reads post #3_.    It's not _infallible_, but please take 5 mins to look there first, before asking.
  
 Many thanks.


----------



## twiceboss

Guys, I just wonder, if there any other option to get amp dac for $600 range. Minus the portability. I mean amp dac $600 desktop setup which is better than Mojo.
  
 If yes, tell me. I really lack of amp dac knowledge. Cuz i just ordered Mojo and idk whether I will use it portable or just sit at my desktop only. (i can return it if there any other better $600 desktop setup)

 Thanks!


----------



## jincuteguy

twiceboss said:


> Guys, I just wonder, if there any other option to get amp dac for $600 range. Minus the portability. I mean amp dac $600 desktop setup which is better than Mojo.
> 
> If yes, tell me. I really lack of amp dac knowledge. Cuz i just ordered Mojo and idk whether I will use it portable or just sit at my desktop only. (i can return it if there any other better $600 desktop setup)
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Yea I'm wondering about the same thing.  Is there a Desktop DAC / Amp in the Mojo price range that is as good as the Mojo but for Desktop use instead of Portable?


----------



## twiceboss

jincuteguy said:


> Yea I'm wondering about the same thing.  Is there a Desktop DAC / Amp in the Mojo price range that is as good as the Mojo but for Desktop use instead of Portable?


 
 if it is as good as... I dont care much.

 I just wanna know if there is BETTER than it. Cuz i wanna maximize the potential !!!


----------



## jincuteguy

twiceboss said:


> if it is as good as... I dont care much.
> 
> I just wanna know if there is BETTER than it. Cuz i wanna maximize the potential !!!


 
 I think Mojo is the best DAC / Amp out there, theres nothing can compete against it.  So even it's for portable like phone, but u can still use it as a Desktop one.


----------



## twiceboss

jincuteguy said:


> I think Mojo is the best DAC / Amp out there, theres nothing can compete against it.  So even it's for portable like phone, but u can still use it as a Desktop one.




So you just got yours right? How it compares to the others that u own?


----------



## noobandroid

twiceboss said:


> So you just got yours right? How it compares to the others that u own?



i sold all my other audio hardware just to get a mojo and use it both home and mobile


----------



## x RELIC x

twiceboss said:


> if it is as good as... I dont care much.
> 
> 
> I just wanna know if there is BETTER than it. Cuz i wanna maximize the potential !!!




On the measurement side you need to buy a DAC in the thousands of dollars to beat the Mojo.


----------



## twiceboss

noobandroid said:


> i sold all my other audio hardware just to get a mojo and use it both home and mobile


 
  


x relic x said:


> On the measurement side you need to buy a DAC in the thousands of dollars to beat the Mojo.


 
 Wow, so much respect on Mojo, really looking forward BRUH!


----------



## bavinck

I feel like we are in a frat house on Friday night, drinking and talking Mojo.... Oye. 

Rob? Rob? It would be really nice for you to teach us something right about now.... Please? With a cherry on top (as my daughter would say)?


----------



## UNOE

sandalaudio said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > Nice just saw this post thread is moving fast.  Can you test it on a 2.1a charger and see how much its drawing?
> ...




Was that test just charging? Have you tested while playing what the draw is ?


----------



## rkt31

@twiceboss, there can be ways where you can use mojo for desktop use, like you can put mojo in a wooden fixed by double sided tape or by blue tack or by using some rubber bands etc . a small portable can be made to use in a bigger set up but vice versa is not true. mojo that way is so much versatile. mojo will be benefitted greatly if fed directly to a power amplifier .


----------



## rkt31

wooden box


----------



## Rob Watts

bavinck said:


> I feel like we are in a frat house on Friday night, drinking and talking Mojo.... Oye.
> 
> Rob? Rob? It would be really nice for you to teach us something right about now.... Please? With a cherry on top (as my daughter would say)?


 
 Yes I have been promising to start my blog for past couple of weeks. Something coming soon - the first article is going to be about listening tests.
  
 You may say why bother, if it sounds better its better isn't it?
  
 But its actually much more difficult as it first seems, as it is very easy to enjoy the sound of distortion - so objectively assessing sound quality is not an easy process. It also becomes a nightmare when many variables are changing at the same time (some things better, some things worse). Then there is the factor of eliminating system optimization (quick example, adding a false brightness to a soft sounding system), then you can see that making engineering decisions via listening tests is not as simple as one might think.
  
 Rob


----------



## msp

Hallo, want to mount a new plug on my Fostex, and I have ordered a Viablue T6s (the normal size)  But will it be to large--is there anyone that have tried this... My concern is that it will lift the mojo from the table

  
 Hope on some input--if it does I will need to cancel my order.
  
 Kind regards Morten


----------



## twiceboss

rkt31 said:


> @twiceboss, there can be ways where you can use mojo for desktop use, like you can put mojo in a wooden fixed by double sided tape or by blue tack or by using some rubber bands etc . a small portable can be made to use in a bigger set up but vice versa is not true. mojo that way is so much versatile. mojo will be benefitted greatly if fed directly to a power amplifier .




Haha lol. Just wondering if there are any desktop system that can beat it in that price range since portable sometimes cost higher bcus of battery and else.


----------



## music4mhell

twiceboss said:


> rkt31 said:
> 
> 
> > @twiceboss, there can be ways where you can use mojo for desktop use, like you can put mojo in a wooden fixed by double sided tape or by blue tack or by using some rubber bands etc . a small portable can be made to use in a bigger set up but vice versa is not true. mojo that way is so much versatile. mojo will be benefitted greatly if fed directly to a power amplifier .
> ...


 
 yes it can, go for Schiit YGGDRASIL @ $2,299, i don't know any desktop DAC can beat at this price range, not even at $1000 range.
 I use Mojo as desktop Dac with my Genelecs everyday. By the way i choose Mojo over Audiolab MDAC, and Arcam irDac and some other desktop Dacs.


----------



## noobandroid

anyone can chime in on possible damages to mojo by charging with power ripple sound consistently?


----------



## Rob Watts

noobandroid said:


> anyone can chime in on possible damages to mojo by charging with power ripple sound consistently?


 
 It has been designed to accommodate noisy PSU's both from a safety and sound quality POV.
  
 If it has too much ripple, or the charging voltage falls by too much, then the charge protect circuit will trigger, and the charging LED (battery light is white) will flash. So as long as the battery LED does not flash white it is fine.
  
 Rob


----------



## rkt31

I doubt schiit yggdrasil betters mojo for sq. mojo IMHO is better than Hugo too in some areas depending upon the preference while maintaining supreme level of details. yggdrasil has to use a preamp which gives the advantage to mojo. even comparing direct output of yggdrasil to headphone or even with an amp mojo should be better.


----------



## xtr4

To be honest, when comparing at hi-fi to summit-fi level of equipment, the consensus has always been personal preference over measurements and graphs.
 Why I say this is that objectively on paper, Mojo is better than almost anything in it's price range and up to double or triple. However, subjectively, there will be users who prefer say a Schiit Multibit to the Mojo for example. I do have friends who find the Hugo overly bright and the Mojo somewhat bright which is why I can say for certain that audio subjectively will always trump any objective graphs or measurements.


----------



## masterpfa

bavinck said:


> Yes, I think most of us (myself eapecially) run away when we see something hyped so much. In recent memory the Mojo and the thx00 are the two products I think lived up to all the hype.


 
 I, when choosing any item, car, phone or audio equipment, I have always researched using mainstream reviews What HiFi in the case of Mojo, Once decided on an item, I have then looked for the best deal and then purchase. Only then do I join the forums. The Mojo was one such blind purchase so for me personally it had no hype to live up to. Since purchasing I have then joined this thread and surprised to hear the majority of contributors felt the same about their pride and joy. The only true test for people is to listen with their own ears and to listen to their music and not to analyse it.
  


blasyrkh said:


> I was impressed by the s7 edge sound quality...
> but for 400£ you get:
> 
> -better instruments placement
> ...


 
 I could not have put it better. The S6 and it's inbuilt DAC may be a good performer "For a phone" but a dedicated DAC can offer so much more, all the above for example, plus the ability to be used with your PC or in a dedicated home setup too.
 If you were to choose a Mojo all this could be yours for £400


----------



## rkt31

@xtr4, I may be wrong but many so called Audiophiles prefer softer sound which is many a times colored by compression/lack of dynamics and lack of timing or even colored by rolling off highs. Hugo and mojo have changed the sound for better. now digital music can sound very accurate and transparent along with a timing which was not possible before at least for the price point. what more all this with extremely good dynamic range and without hint of harshness/ hardness. therefore some people habitual of colored soft sound may find Hugo and mojo to be bright. ( yggdrasil may be a step towards accurate sound that's why gumby and bimby lovers describe yggdrasil as more detailed ,lol )


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rkt31 said:


> @xtr4, I may be wrong but many so called Audiophiles prefer softer sound which is many a times colored by compression/lack of dynamics and lack of timing or even colored by rolling off highs. Hugo and mojo have changed the sound for better. now digital music can sound very accurate and transparent along with a timing which was not possible before at least for the price point. what more all this with extremely good dynamic range and without hint of harshness/ hardness. therefore some people habitual of colored soft sound may find Hugo and mojo to be bright. ( yggdrasil may be a step towards accurate sound that's why gumby and bimby lovers describe yggdrasil as more detailed ,lol )


 

 Well said.
  
 There is something else.  
  
 I wonder if some of the critics are line the proverbial wine critic who is served top shelf wine that he has written glowingly about, but in a cheap wine bottle, to which he tastes and disparages.  
  
 The technology of the Mojo allows for far more data from the music.  I have heard an 'improvement' in my hearing over time with Mojo, going from hearing pleasant background harmony, to actual discernment of the background harmony being a male and female voice.  
  
 I returned to listening to it without the Mojo and it was deeper in the background, and I could not discern the voices. 
 I plugged in Mojo and listened to the bass, for example, being distinct, and the background harmony having the male and female voices.  
  
 It is amazing.


----------



## noobandroid

I'm so happy rob replies to my question, this is the type of after sales that leaves an impreasion


----------



## Peter Hyatt

jincuteguy said:


> Yea I'm wondering about the same thing.  Is there a Desktop DAC / Amp in the Mojo price range that is as good as the Mojo but for Desktop use instead of Portable?


 

 I wonder if there is anything that even comes close to Mojo, even at far, far more money.  I appreciate the honest comments Hugo owners have posted and how similar sounding they are, with some saying that they might not be able to tell the difference, blind.  
  
 The iPhone has become a standard, but if we consider it, it is a phone and a full computer, which is like taking thousands of dollars of articles and putting them into a $600 phone.  In this sense, I wonder if the Mojo is as good as a 25K dac, based upon the technology, though I am unlikely to ever hear a 25K dac! I'd love to hear Dave.


----------



## audi0nick128

Also I think the perceived burn in, that Rob mentioned is very real. 
I witnessed 3 stages after 3 month excessive use. 
IMO those changes in SQ for the better where so substantial that I had to listen to all my favorite albums again... So I think this is important for comparing mojo to other devices. 
Cheers


----------



## shigzeo

xtr4 said:


> To be honest, when comparing at hi-fi to summit-fi level of equipment, the consensus has always been personal preference over measurements and graphs.
> Why I say this is that objectively on paper, Mojo is better than almost anything in it's price range and up to double or triple. However, subjectively, there will be users who prefer say a Schiit Multibit to the Mojo for example. I do have friends who find the Hugo overly bright and the Mojo somewhat bright which is why I can say for certain that audio subjectively will always trump any objective graphs or measurements.


 

 I think the first part is due to people's willingness and expectation. It's a sensory version of motivated reasoning. Of course high end gear is more emotional, and your experience of that gear (at any price) will and should trump someone's measurements. The thing is: each of us should bow to the facts. Our opinions of gear is just that: opinion. And we can be damn wrong. Being wrong about bass roll offs, or boosted mids (whatever they are I have no idea), and more, is pretty easy to test for. Mojo does, as mentioned above, make detailed and dynamic sound great. It made the top of a number of lists primarily because it does so many things right, and does it all on batteries, and if you have a good unit, in an almost noiseless internal environment.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I feel that the constant reviews and praises for Mojo had set me up for disappointment.  I was coming off a well made and highly praised DAC so I felt like with the lofty expectations, Mojo had nowhere to go but down.  
  
 It has replaced my desk top DAC, desk top Amp and portable DAC/amp.  It blew me away from the first listen, with its definition.  That I can discern more detail now than the many hours ago when I first got it, suggests to me that my brain is now processing the increase in data and it is more enjoyable today than it was on Day 1 when it gave me that "wow!" moment.  
  
 It is interesting for me to follow others' experiences in the passing of time with the Mojo.


----------



## Mediahound

peter hyatt said:


> I feel that the constant reviews and praises for Mojo had set me up for disappointment.  I was coming off a well made and highly praised DAC so I felt like with the lofty expectations, Mojo had nowhere to go but down.
> 
> It has replaced my desk top DAC, desk top Amp and portable DAC/amp.  It blew me away from the first listen, with its definition.  That I can discern more detail now than the many hours ago when I first got it, suggests to me that my brain is now processing the increase in data and it is more enjoyable today than it was on Day 1 when it gave me that "wow!" moment.
> 
> It is interesting for me to follow others' experiences in the passing of time with the Mojo.


 
  
  
 Quote: 





xtr4 said:


> To be honest, when comparing at hi-fi to summit-fi level of equipment, the consensus has always been personal preference over measurements and graphs.
> Why I say this is that objectively on paper, Mojo is better than almost anything in it's price range and up to double or triple. However, subjectively, there will be users who prefer say a Schiit Multibit to the Mojo for example. I do have friends who find the Hugo overly bright and the Mojo somewhat bright which is why I can say for certain that audio subjectively will always trump any objective graphs or measurements.


 

 The Mojo is certainly a great portable but really does not compare to the Schiit desktop DACs, especially my Gungnir MB.


----------



## rkt31

@Mediahound, can you pls tell me the difference between mojo and gumby only for the sound quality ?


----------



## Mediahound

rkt31 said:


> @Mediahound, can you pls tell me the difference between mojo and gumby only for the sound quality ?


 

 I get a lot more power out of my Schiit system for one, especially since I run balanced. So it's more alive sounding in general with hard to drive headphones, that would be the best way to describe it. The detail resolution is also higher. But this is really like compare apples to oranges. A tiny portable that fits in your jeans pocket should not really be compared to a big powerful desktop setup.


----------



## Blasyrkh

mediahound said:


> I get a lot more power out of my Schiit system for one, especially since I run balanced. So it's more alive sounding in general with hard to drive headphones, that would be the best way to describe it. The detail resolution is also higher. But this is really like compare apples to oranges. A tiny portable that fits in your jeans pocket should not really be compared to a big powerful desktop setup.


 
 are you talking about driving capability..am I wrong or gungnir is only a dac without HP output?!
  
 maybe you aretalking about the gungnir + mjolnir combo, that's a quite different story.


----------



## Mediahound

blasyrkh said:


> are you talking about driving capability..am I wrong or gungnir is only a dac without HP output?!
> 
> maybe you aretalking about the gungnir + mjolnir combo, that's a quite different story.


 

 Right. There is no way to actually hear the Gungnir MB without hooking it up to an amp.


----------



## Blasyrkh

mediahound said:


> Right. There is no way to actually hear the Gungnir MB without hooking it up to an amp.


 
 then i do not understand your statement about lively sound with hard to drive phones....that's a mjolnir quality, not gungnir's...
  
 you should hook up both dacs to the Mjolnir and make a comparation


----------



## Mediahound

blasyrkh said:


> then i do not understand your statement about lively sound with hard to drive phones....that's a mjolnir quality, not gungnir's...
> 
> you should hook up both dacs to the Mjolnir and make a comparation


 

 That's is indeed the sound comparison when trying each DAC hooked up to the MJ2 amp. But the Mojo is not really designed to be used this way permanently so not really a good comparison.  It works in a pinch, but not an ideal setup.


----------



## rkt31

wow, wow that's amazing. now I fully understand Rob watts comment that chord could charge lot higher if they would have put mojo into a large metal box . I very clearly asked about gumby vs mojo only for sq not for drivability of headphones . first of all the only way to compare both is to add an amp that would degrade transparency of mojo but I still feel purely for sq mojo will beat gumby ( even yggdrasil ) if attached to same external amp.


----------



## Mojo ideas

music4mhell said:


> yes it can, go for Schiit YGGDRASIL @ $2,299, i don't know any desktop DAC can beat at this price range, not even at $1000 range.
> I use Mojo as desktop Dac with my Genelecs everyday. By the way i choose Mojo over Audiolab MDAC, and Arcam irDac and some other desktop Dacs.


 That's an interesting view point. How do those Dacs you mention actually measure when comparing actual specified test results to Mojo. A unit can only be called better if its specification really is!


----------



## rkt31

I would say mojo and Hugo are first of all are dac, portability and headphone drive are added bonus due to clever and revolutionary design. I find no problem in desktop set up with Hugo . I have not tried mojo in desktop set up not due to any difficulty but it will require a 3.5mm stereo to rca adapter. Hugo is fed directly to benchmark ahb2 power amp in low gain mode . in low gain mode benchmark power amp increases the output about 3 times only so I get about about just below 10 watt with 8 ohm kef r300. this output is more than normal listening levels. only during movies I have to got 3volt of Hugo otherwise Hugo requires to go only upto 2 volts or so. that way I have one of the most transparent desktop set up for the money as benchmark is very highly rated for noise and thd. after getting mojo I don't need to remove Hugo from my desktop set up. Hugo will go only when I have enough funds for Dave.


----------



## rkt31

in gumby's cost get two or more mojo. use one with desktop and other for portable. in yggy's price buy 6 mojo. use one in desktop , one for portable, one in car audio, one in the office , gift one each to better half and growing kid. lol.


----------



## Mediahound

My Mojo setup is sorta funny:
  

  
 Since my headphone cable is a balanced 4-pin XLR, I have an adapter to go to 1/4" and then another adapter to go from 1/4" to the Chord mini jack. 
  
 I could stand to eliminate one of these. Anyone know of a 4-pin XLR to mini jack adapter?


----------



## bakieryigit

Chord Mojo + *İOS 9.3* version working with  *"Fiio L19 Cable"* Without any issue.
  
  
 worked with my iphone 6 plus and ipod touch 5.
  
  
 Sample caps here;
  
  

  
  
 İpod touch 5 + Chord Mojo + Fiio L19 Cable + Earsonics S-em9


----------



## sheldaze

mediahound said:


> My Mojo setup is sorta funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I bought my adapter from Amazon - cannot find the link for it at this moment. But here's one that might be even better suited to your needs:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Stereo-Female-Balanced-Adapter-Hi-end/dp/B011LRBIL0


----------



## Mediahound

bakieryigit said:


> Chord Mojo + *İOS 9.3* version working with  *"Fiio L19 Cable"* Without any issue.
> 
> 
> worked with my iphone 6 plus and ipod touch 5.
> ...


 

 iOS 9.3 also working fine with the Apple Lighting to USB (CCK) adapter and the Mojo here.


----------



## Mediahound

sheldaze said:


> I bought my adapter from Amazon - cannot find the link for it at this moment. But here's one that might be even better suited to your needs:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stereo-Female-Balanced-Adapter-Hi-end/dp/B011LRBIL0


 

 Thanks. That one's from China. I'd rather buy in the USA.


----------



## rkt31

@you can buy a 3.5mm stereo to 2 rca adapter and then use 2 rca to xlr interconnects of short length. although rca to xlr adapter of neutric can also be used in place interconnects.


----------



## deuter

Where to buy the bands to strap the ak100 and mojo ?


----------



## Mython

deuter said:


> Where to buy the bands to strap the ak100 and mojo ?


 
  
 Post #3


----------



## Townyj

Has anyone compared the Bimby to the mojo. I am a bit bored of the mojos sound, yeah it sounds ok. Its a bit to polite and compressed. Wouldnt mind something a bit more lively to pair with a G109A.


----------



## bavinck

townyj said:


> Has anyone compared the Bimby to the mojo. I am a bit bored of the mojos sound, yeah it sounds ok. Its a bit to polite and compressed. Wouldnt mind something a bit more lively to pair with a G109A.



Compressed? That's a first. What makes you feel it is compressed? What headphones are you using?


----------



## wahsmoh

Hey I'm just wonder, would you all recommend Moon Audio for purchasing the Chord Mojo? It says on their site they are in stock and ready to ship.
  
 Approximately how long does it take with standard shipping to receive the Chord Mojo?
  
 I just want mine as soon as possible and I'd hope to get it before April 5th when I leave for a trip to Arizona. I really don't need it until this summer when I'm leaving on a month-long trip to Peru with my girlfriend but I'm going to use this short vacation as my first test for portability.
  
 Final question, is Astell and Kern the only DAP manufacturer that has an optical-out? I could see myself using the Chord Hugo with the optical at my desktop, but I'm wondering if there are other options for DAPs that have optical outputs cause I don't care for DSD recordings that much. If you have the answers thank you for your help.


----------



## Townyj

bavinck said:


> Compressed? That's a first. What makes you feel it is compressed? What headphones are you using?


 

I've used my X2s and DT150s with it. Havent been blown away since listening to the mojo. Something a bit more open would be cool.


----------



## Mython

wahsmoh said:


> Hey I'm just wonder, would you all recommend Moon Audio for purchasing the Chord Mojo? It says on their site they are in stock and ready to ship.


 
  
 Moon Audio are a good dealer for the Mojo, and so is Todd The Vinyl Junkie. There are many happy Mojo customers, in the USA, from both these dealers.
  
 If you need to know delivery time accurately, you should give the dealers a phonecall, but April 5th really shouldn't pose any problem at all, as there are good stock levels of the Mojo in your country.


----------



## Mython

wahsmoh said:


> .... is Astell and Kern the only DAP manufacturer that has an optical-out? I could see myself using the Chord Hugo with the optical at my desktop, but I'm wondering if there are other options for DAPs that have optical outputs ....


 
  
  
Questyle QP1/R
  
iBasso DX80 does, too, but it might not be the most 'bulletproof' option
  
  
It would be very wise of you to ask around the threads, _thoroughly_ before buying any DAP, to check that  they will perform *reliably* over optical connection.
  
 There are probably some other DAPs with optical-out, but the above are the only 2 that occur to me, at this moment


----------



## Light - Man

townyj said:


> I've used my X2s and DT150s with it. Havent been blown away since listening to the mojo. Something a bit more open would be cool.


 
 I have been looking also.
  
 You could consider IFI micro IDSD but several people have mentioned that they were getting channel imbalance at lower volumes which was forcing them to listen at higher volumes than they wished to.
  
 Some prefer it to the Mojo and others think it can be a bit bright!
  
 I seem to remember *Relic* was one who thought it was a bit bright but I am sure a lot depends on what you pair it with?


----------



## vapman

I like the mojo as just a dac better than an amp too. The amp in the Mojo isn't bad but i don't think it's TOTL by itself. At home I like running the mojo thru a tube head amp.


----------



## jincuteguy

How do you guys hook up the Mojo to a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge? or any other Samsung phones? Like what kind of cable do I need? I never use a DAC / Amp with my phone.


----------



## bavinck

vapman said:


> I like the mojo as just a dac better than an amp too. The amp in the Mojo isn't bad but i don't think it's TOTL by itself. At home I like running the mojo thru a tube head amp.


 
 This doesn't make any sense based on the design of the mojo. As others have stated many times, the mojo is basically an awesome dac with excellent, super clean power output like a line out. If you find adding an amp makes it better to your ears it is not because the amplification of the mojo is lacking, but rather you like the distortion the added amp provides to your music. I think you misunderstand how mojo is designed.


----------



## bavinck

jincuteguy said:


> How do you guys hook up the Mojo to a Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge? or any other Samsung phones? Like what kind of cable do I need? I never use a DAC / Amp with my phone.


 
 post #3


----------



## Light - Man

vapman said:


> I like the mojo as just a dac better than an amp too. The amp in the Mojo isn't bad but i don't think it's TOTL by itself. At home I like running the mojo thru a tube head amp.


 
  


bavinck said:


> This doesn't make any sense based on the design of the mojo. As others have stated many times, the mojo is basically an awesome dac with excellent, super clean power output like a line out. If you find adding an amp makes it better to your ears it is not because the amplification of the mojo is lacking, but rather you like the distortion the added amp provides to your music. *I think you misunderstand how mojo is designed.*


 
  
 Sorry Bavinck, we cannot conclude that he does not understand how the Mojo is designed, he could be an Electronics Whizz Kid for all we know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 He is not the first person to mention that he prefers the Mojo paired with a good amp.


----------



## Mediahound

bavinck said:


> This doesn't make any sense based on the design of the mojo. As others have stated many times, the mojo is basically an awesome dac with excellent, super clean power output like a line out. If you find adding an amp makes it better to your ears it is not because the amplification of the mojo is lacking, but rather you like the distortion the added amp provides to your music. I think you misunderstand how mojo is designed.




The Mojo certainly isn't the end all be all of headphone amplifiers.. Are you trying to imply that there's no better amp? Because that is certainly not the case. 

It does well as a portable for sure but going to a desktop amp will certainly improve the sound.

Chord even states in the instruction manual that the Mojo is designed as a portable.


----------



## jincuteguy

So I just hooked up my Mojo to my Samsung S7 Edge phone using the micro usb cable that came with the S7 edge that is using for charging the phone, but there's no sound coming out from the mojo? Do I need another cable?


----------



## uzi2

mediahound said:


> The Mojo certainly isn't the end all be all of headphone amplifiers.. Are you trying to imply that there's no better amp? Because that is certainly not the case.
> 
> It does well as a portable for sure but going to a desktop amp will certainly improve the sound.
> 
> Chord even states in the instruction manual that the Mojo is designed as a portable.


 

 This is an old chestnut, but adding an amp can only add distortion. Whether you like the colouration the amp gives will depend on whether it "improves" the sound to your ears.


----------



## warrior1975

bavinck said:


> This doesn't make any sense based on the design of the mojo. As others have stated many times, the mojo is basically an awesome dac with excellent, super clean power output like a line out. If you find adding an amp makes it better to your ears it is not because the amplification of the mojo is lacking, but rather you like the distortion the added amp provides to your music. I think you misunderstand how mojo is designed.




I have to respectfully disagree. Vapman definitely knows how it works and understands the design. He just prefers it with an amp. Nothing wrong with that, and he isn't the only one. Not many say it, but some have said it. Mojo definitely appears to be an amazing device, but that doesn't mean everyone will love everything about it nor does it mean that the sound can't be improved upon.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jincuteguy said:


> So I just hooked up my Mojo to my Samsung S7 Edge phone using the micro usb cable that came with the S7 edge that is using for charging the phone, but there's no sound coming out from the mojo? Do I need another cable?




Far as I'm aware you will also require an OTG cable for this connection. The charge/data cable alone won't do it.


----------



## bavinck

mediahound said:


> The Mojo certainly isn't the end all be all of headphone amplifiers.. Are you trying to imply that there's no better amp? Because that is certainly not the case.
> 
> It does well as a portable for sure but going to a desktop amp will certainly improve the sound.
> 
> Chord even states in the instruction manual that the Mojo is designed as a portable.




What makes a desktop amp so special? More power? Ok, fine I agree. Then use Mojo like a line out for more power (probably not really needed for anything short of hard to drive planars) . What that tubes sound? Fine, LO Mojo to your tubes. Just be aware that Mojo is a beautifully clean source with lots of power, so adding an amp will not make it better, just different.


----------



## bavinck

light - man said:


> Sorry Bavinck, we cannot conclude that he does not understand how the Mojo is designed, he could be an Electronics Whizz Kid for all we know. :blink:
> 
> He is not the first person to mention that he prefers the Mojo paired with a good amp.



I sure can assume that. As soon as someone starts talking about the dac and amp section of the Mojo as two discrete parts (like vapman did) I k of there is a fundamental misunderstanding of the design of the Mojo. Mojo does not have a dac/amp distinction. It's unique in the world of headphone audio.


----------



## bavinck

jincuteguy said:


> So I just hooked up my Mojo to my Samsung S7 Edge phone using the micro usb cable that came with the S7 edge that is using for charging the phone, but there's no sound coming out from the mojo? Do I need another cable?



Try reading through post 3. You need otg cable.


----------



## jincuteguy

bavinck said:


> Try reading through post 3. You need otg cable.


 
  
 I did read through it, but it's a mess.  Need the infos to be organized better, not just a bunch of links of different posts.


----------



## Mojo ideas

wahsmoh said:


> Hey I'm just wonder, would you all recommend Moon Audio for purchasing the Chord Mojo? It says on their site they are in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> Approximately how long does it take with standard shipping to receive the Chord Mojo?
> 
> ...


 When you get your Mojo and on your trip around Peru please take some "mojo on vacation " shots and post them here. I'd also like to encourage a few others here to do the same if it's a popular idea We at chord will give away a few of the new Chord Mojo cases when they become available in May to those posters of the most interesting places Mojo visits. John E. Franks


----------



## Blasyrkh

jincuteguy said:


> So I just hooked up my Mojo to my Samsung S7 Edge phone using the micro usb cable that came with the S7 edge that is using for charging the phone, but there's no sound coming out from the mojo? Do I need another cable?


 
  
 you have the OTG adapter inside the package...with my s7 edge i had it...it's a white piece of plastic


----------



## Mediahound

bavinck said:


> What makes a desktop amp so special? More power? Ok, fine I agree. Then use Mojo like a line out for more power (probably not really needed for anything short of hard to drive planars) . What that tubes sound? Fine, LO Mojo to your tubes. Just be aware that Mojo is a beautifully clean source with lots of power, so adding an amp will not make it better, just different.




More power and dynamics. More able to drive hard to drive headphones. 

Even if I wanted to use the Mojo in my desk system because i thought the DAC was better than my desktop dac (it isn't) I still would not because it's not designed to be used that way as a permanent solution. Chord even designed it so every time you power it off, the line out level cancels.


----------



## twiceboss

mediahound said:


> The Mojo certainly isn't the end all be all of headphone amplifiers.. Are you trying to imply that there's no better amp? Because that is certainly not the case.
> 
> It does well as a portable for sure but going to a desktop amp will certainly improve the sound.
> 
> Chord even states in the instruction manual that the Mojo is designed as a portable.


 
 So, may i know what's your preference that can beat Mojo in $600 price range? desktop system i mean.

 Because I will get the Mojo tomorrow, and i still can return it since Im not sure to use it as portable or just sit in front of my computer. (mostly listening in front of my computer)

 Hence, no point for me to get a portable $600 if there are many other options (desktop am/dac) that can easily beat Mojo in that price range.

 Really lack of exp about amp/dac... need help


----------



## bavinck

jincuteguy said:


> I did read through it, but it's a mess.  Need the infos to be organized better, not just a bunch of links of different posts.



Just because you cannot follow the organizational structure does not make it a "mess" . That is very insulting to the caretaker of this forum, whom I know goes to great pains to keep it up to date, useful and helpful.


----------



## uzi2

mojo ideas said:


> When you get your Mojo and on your trip around Peru please take some "mojo on vacation " shots and post them here. I'd also like to encourage a few others here to do the same if it's a popular idea We at chord will give away a few of the new Chord Mojo cases when they become available in May to those posters of the most interesting places Mojo visits. John E. Franks


 
 Nice idea! Mojo selfies. I think the case should come before the visit to Peru,though. Mojo at Machu Pichu naked will not go down well...


----------



## bavinck

mediahound said:


> More power and dynamics. More able to drive hard to drive headphones.
> 
> Even if I wanted to use the Mojo in my desk system because it thought the DAC was better than my desktop dac (it isn't) I still would not because it's not designed to be used that way as a permanent solution. Chord even designed it so every time you power it off, the line out level cancels.




I think I am not being clear. Is the ifi micro portable, transportable or desktop? I have heard people call it all three. It has way more power than ever needed, dynamics are amazing, and runs on clean power. 

Portable or desktop, it's just becoming semantics with the new gear coming out.


----------



## betula

townyj said:


> I've used my X2s and DT150s with it. Havent been blown away since listening to the mojo. Something a bit more open would be cool.


 

 What is your source? Mojo with X2 using WASAPI and a quality USB cable did blow me away. 
 And Nighthawk and TH-X00 are on the way, but I really wonder what else can come.


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> I feel that the constant reviews and praises for Mojo had set me up for disappointment.  I was coming off a well made and highly praised DAC so I felt like with the lofty expectations, Mojo had nowhere to go but down.
> 
> It has replaced my desk top DAC, desk top Amp and portable DAC/amp.  It blew me away from the first listen, with its definition.  That I can discern more detail now than the many hours ago when I first got it, suggests to me that my brain is now processing the increase in data and it is more enjoyable today than it was on Day 1 when it gave me that "wow!" moment.
> 
> It is interesting for me to follow others' experiences in the passing of time with the Mojo.


 

 I have Mojo for almost 3 months now. I can say, I am still blown away by its sound as I was on day one.


----------



## wahsmoh

mojo ideas said:


> When you get your Mojo and on your trip around Peru please take some "mojo on vacation " shots and post them here. I'd also like to encourage a few others here to do the same if it's a popular idea We at chord will give away a few of the new Chord Mojo cases when they become available in May to those posters of the most interesting places Mojo visits. John E. Franks


 

 Thank you for this little piece of information. I will be sure to snap an epic picture of the Mojo chilling at Machu Picchu or in downtown Miraflores and maybe I'll get one at Sedona, AZ on my upcoming trip in a few weeks.
  


> Try reading through post 3. You need otg cable.


 
 THIS. Okay I have another question, so if I buy an OTG cable such as the one of these listed here: http://www.amazon.com/Cable-SanDisk-Clip-Sport-Player/dp/B00WTVI4SS or this one http://www.amazon.com/LIFETIME-WARRANTY-Electronics-Micro-Cable/dp/B005GGBYJ4
  
 Does that mean that if I want to connect my Chord MOJO to have DAC functionality with my Sansa Clip Sport I must use a Micro USB B cable - > USB A and then use the OTG cable to connect it to my Chord Mojo? If I just go line-out from the Sansa Clip to the Chord Mojo input then that would skip the DAC section?? I am placing an order soon and I don't want to make a careless mistake and buy the wrong cable.
  
 I want something like this, but with my Sansa Clip Sport being used instead of an iPhone or Apple device:


----------



## betula

twiceboss said:


> So, may i know what's your preference that can beat Mojo in $600 price range? desktop system i mean.
> 
> Because I will get the Mojo tomorrow, and i still can return it since Im not sure to use it as portable or just sit in front of my computer. (mostly listening in front of my computer)
> 
> ...


 
 In my opinion nothing beats Mojo under $1000-1200. Neither portable, nor desktop.
  


bavinck said:


> I think I am not being clear. Is the ifi micro portable, transportable or desktop? I have heard people call it all three. It has way more power than ever needed, dynamics are amazing, and runs on clean power.
> 
> Portable or desktop, it's just becoming semantics with the new gear coming out.


 
 iFi Micro is portable theoretically. In practice it is just too big for portable. Approximately 3 times bigger than Mojo.


----------



## martyn73

Has anyone compared 2Qute to Mojo? Is it overkill to have both?


----------



## H20Fidelity

martyn73 said:


> Has anyone compared 2Qute to Mojo? Is it overkill to have both?




On Head-fi, nothing is overkill, nothing.


----------



## martyn73

h20fidelity said:


> On Head-fi, nothing is overkill, nothing.


 
 True. Can the Mojo be realistically used as an external sound card for a PC?


----------



## Townyj

betula said:


> What is your source? Mojo with X2 using WASAPI and a quality USB cable did blow me away.
> 
> And Nighthawk and TH-X00 are on the way, but I really wonder what else can come.




What source.. im using my note 4 via usb otg using uapp as my player. flac and hd files.


----------



## Alchemist007

sling5s said:


> 2X. Something about the Mojo...I could not go back to Bimby or Dac 19 (10th anniv).  And I really liked the Dac 19 but there was something about the Mojo that suited me.


 

 You said in November that you thought the Bimby was warmer but the Mojo was clearer and more detailed, is that why?


----------



## xtr4

wahsmoh said:


> Thank you for this little piece of information. I will be sure to snap an epic picture of the Mojo chilling at Machu Picchu or in downtown Miraflores and maybe I'll get one at Sedona, AZ on my upcoming trip in a few weeks.
> 
> THIS. Okay I have another question, so if I buy an OTG cable such as the one of these listed here: http://www.amazon.com/Cable-SanDisk-Clip-Sport-Player/dp/B00WTVI4SS or this one http://www.amazon.com/LIFETIME-WARRANTY-Electronics-Micro-Cable/dp/B005GGBYJ4
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi Wahsmoh, I don't think you can hook up the Sansa Clip Sport to the Mojo that way. Unfortunately, the Mojo only accepts digital inputs and the Sansa Clip Sport doesn't output via digital signals from the USB, the USB is only for charging and data transfer between the Clip and PC/MAC if I'm not mistaken.
 You also can't line out from the Sansa to the Mojo to "skip" the DAC section because the Mojo isn't 1) your traditional DAC/Amp device and 2) line out is analog and Mojo only accepts digital


----------



## Light - Man

betula said:


> In my opinion nothing beats Mojo under $1000-1200. Neither portable, nor desktop.
> 
> iFi Micro is portable theoretically. In practice it is just too big for portable. Approximately 3 times bigger than Mojo.


 
  
 Have you had a chance to compare the two?


----------



## jincuteguy

light - man said:


> Have you had a chance to compare the two?


 
  
 Which Ifi Micro are u talking about? There are many Ifi products out there that are look similar.


----------



## xtr4

Guys, this is my perspective on the subjectivity of the Mojo.
  
 1) Soundstage
 Mojo has perceived smaller soundstage than other "detailed" systems and this works against it somewhat to certain individuals musical preference. Rob has mentioned that due to the nature of the perceived extra details that's being provided by the Mojo, the soundstage "shrinks" in terms of width but you gain depth and height. Therefore, for those individuals who are accustomed to the larger "picture", this can be "seen" as a minus point. This is of course my opinion on the matter.
  
 2) Detail
 Mojo as many owners and myself included profess has an amazing ability to eek out tremendous levels of detail. BUT this detail for certain individuals will seem like night and day from what they are upgrading from. Some users may not hear much difference or even at all. Some may feel that it's ok or worse. Rob mentions that this is due to perceived harmonics and distortion which some users have either gotten accustomed to or is their preferred sound signature. This detail to me, grows on you as you listen to it and it's something that the brain can "burn in". Of course YMMV.
  
 3) Coloration and Amping
 Mojo isn't without power. Mojo's output is also one of the cleanest the world has seen in the portable or even desktop stage at that price point and beyond. Then why add-on to the chain? More power? I feel it has to do with 2 things; individual sound preference and volume "control".
 With regards to sound preference, I have made mentioned that the Mojo can be attributed to a great steak. It can be eaten as is which is the most ideal to ensure that you can enjoy the taste and flavour of the meat itself. Or you can choose to have it with mustard, ketchup or even soy sauce. This is up to the individual. Is it wrong? No, not to the person consuming the steak. Will others think it blasphemous? Possibly but it's still up to the individual consuming it. We each as individuals have our own preferences, so let's all get along.
 Now the volume part is a little more tricky but I do feel that it may be down to "control" with a volume knob instead of buttons to control the volume which may give a better sense of control via a analog vs digital feel.
 For me, at line level out to my audiolab pre-amp/power amp combo driving my Castle speakers, I can appreciate the more intimate control of the volume pot. I just need to dial down the output on the Mojo and adjust the volume accordingly on my pre-amp. But that's just my opinion based on my own experience on that matter. It could be something else entirely.
  
 Thanks for reading this far and hope this helps those who find this helpful


----------



## betula

townyj said:


> What source.. im using my note 4 via usb otg using uapp as my player. flac and hd files.


 
 And Mojo with X2 didn't move you at all? What was your best audio experience then, if I may ask?
  


light - man said:


> Have you had a chance to compare the two?


 
 Not A/B comparison. I owned iFi Micro and Nano iCan. After selling them I bought Mojo.
  


jincuteguy said:


> Which Ifi Micro are u talking about? There are many Ifi products out there that are look similar.


 
 I owned Micro iCan and Nano iCan. I never heard Micro iDSD or iDAC, but I am aware of the differences on paper.


----------



## wahsmoh

Okay, so if my Sansa Clip Sport only has USB functionality of data transfer/charging.. what is the cheapest DAP that I can buy that outputs digital?? I don't plan on using my smartphone to store music so that is already counted out.


----------



## bavinck

wahsmoh said:


> Okay, so if my Sansa Clip Sport only has USB functionality of data transfer/charging.. what is the cheapest DAP that I can buy that outputs digital?? I don't plan on using my smartphone to store music so that is already counted out.


 
 That's true, sansa does not suppost usb audio out. Cheapest option? Anything that has digital coax out (Fiio line of daps are popular) or usb audio out (cheap android phone off ebay?)


----------



## wahsmoh

bavinck said:


> That's true, sansa does not suppost usb audio out. Cheapest option? Anything that has digital coax out (Fiio line of daps are popular) or usb audio out (cheap android phone off ebay?)


 

 Thanks Bavinck. Right as you replied I took a look at the Fiio X3 2nd gen. That should do it


----------



## JezR

martyn73 said:


> Has anyone compared 2Qute to Mojo? Is it overkill to have both?


 
 I started with Mojo plugged into my main system and thought it was very good, then bought the 2Qute as a permanent solution, I don't have to keep on charging up is one of the main things.
  
 As to the sound the 2Qute is a definite step up in sound quality and I suggest you audition one yourself, I'm not very good at describing stuff being subjective and all that.
  
 Mojo is staying waiting patiently for the SD module to be released, so I don't think overkill.


----------



## bavinck

wahsmoh said:


> Thanks Bavinck. Right as you replied I took a look at the Fiio X3 2nd gen. That should do it


 
 Good idea. Hopefully later this year we get the sd card module from Chord and this is a moot point.


----------



## wahsmoh

So I think I cleared up the confusion on the cables thing.
  
 If I buy a Chord Mojo and then I have a Fiio X3 coming eventually.. then I would use a USB micro B to USB Micro B (OTG) cable and nothing else? That would transport the digital from Fiio X3 to the Chord Mojo correctly?
  
 EDIT: I Just noticed this
  

  
 On the top of the bottom left picture is something that says coax/line out? Does that mean it is digital coax or analog coaxial? Now I'm even more confused.


----------



## bavinck

wahsmoh said:


> So I think I cleared up the confusion on the cables thing.
> 
> If I buy a Chord Mojo and then I have a Fiio X3 coming eventually.. then I would use a USB micro B to USB Micro B (OTG) cable and nothing else? That would transport the digital from Fiio X3 to the Chord Mojo correctly?


 
 Yes. However, I find coax better. Keeps the USB port on the x3 open for charging and I find usb connects can get finicky with time used.


----------



## betula

wahsmoh said:


> So I think I cleared up the confusion on the cables thing.
> 
> If I buy a Chord Mojo and then I have a Fiio X3 coming eventually.. then I would use a USB micro B to USB Micro B (OTG) cable and nothing else? That would transport the digital from Fiio X3 to the Chord Mojo correctly?
> 
> ...


 

 X3 doesn't have USB audio out. (Even if it has OTG function.) Only coax out. And the one sd card slot is also a limitation.


----------



## betula

jezr said:


> I started with Mojo plugged into my main system and thought it was very good, then bought the 2Qute as a permanent solution, I don't have to keep on charging up is one of the main things.
> 
> As to the sound the 2Qute is a definite step up in sound quality and I suggest you audition one yourself, I'm not very good at describing stuff being subjective and all that.
> 
> Mojo is staying waiting patiently for the SD module to be released, so I don't think overkill.


 

 Yeah, can't wait for the SD module. I wonder if it is going to be one or two slots, also the UI on the tiny digital screen. Really curious. I wish Chord could share some insight on this.


----------



## bavinck

wahsmoh said:


> So I think I cleared up the confusion on the cables thing.
> 
> If I buy a Chord Mojo and then I have a Fiio X3 coming eventually.. then I would use a USB micro B to USB Micro B (OTG) cable and nothing else? That would transport the digital from Fiio X3 to the Chord Mojo correctly?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Coax out will be digital, line out will be analog. LO allows you to bypass the amp, coax allows you to bypass amp and dac. All you would need is a digital coax cable, which many have offered suggestions for on this thread. x Relic x can chime in with his recommend.


----------



## wahsmoh

bavinck said:


> Coax out will be digital, line out will be analog. LO allows you to bypass the amp, coax allows you to bypass amp and dac. All you would need is a digital coax cable, which many have offered suggestions for on this thread. x Relic x can chime in with his recommend.


 

 Thanks Bavinck. This finally solved my confusions. I see that the Mojo has an optical coax input and an optical toslink input. I thought at first it only has the toslink input. So I can use a mini digital coax-coax and then I can hook up the X3 to the Mojo.


----------



## bavinck

wahsmoh said:


> Thanks Bavinck. This finally solved my confusions. I see that the Mojo has an optical coax input and an optical toslink input. I thought at first it only has the toslink input. So I can use a mini digital coax-coax and then I can hook up the X3 to the Mojo.


 
 That should work fine. IME I have gotten Mojo working fine with my coaxc cable I use for LO, but best to get a digital coax to be sure.


----------



## betula

bavinck said:


> Coax out will be digital, line out will be analog. LO allows you to bypass the amp, coax allows you to bypass amp and dac. All you would need is a digital coax cable, which many have offered suggestions for on this thread. x Relic x can chime in with his recommend.


 

 Fiio DAPs need special coax cable. The usual one won't work.
 Check this: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40478


----------



## Townyj

betula said:


> And Mojo with X2 didn't move you at all? What was your best audio experience then, if I may ask?
> 
> Not A/B comparison. I owned iFi Micro and Nano iCan. After selling them I bought Mojo.
> 
> I owned Micro iCan and Nano iCan. I never heard Micro iDSD or iDAC, but I am aware of the differences on paper.




The Mojo hasnt moved me much at all, seeing as the Concero HP sounds better with the X2 imo. You keep a bigger sound and its just sounds full. Where as with the mojo its softer and compressed. Both share similar qualities, but the HP wowed me alot more from first listen. Still does.

I have pretty much sold my X2, will probably get rid of the mojo and hp and move onto a more solid system again.


----------



## betula

townyj said:


> The Mojo hasnt moved me much at all, seeing as the Concero HP sounds better with the X2 imo. You keep a bigger sound and its just sounds full. Where as with the mojo its softer and compressed. Both share similar qualities, but the HP wowed me alot more from first listen. Still does.
> 
> I have pretty much sold my X2, will probably get rid of the mojo and hp and move onto a more solid system again.


 

 I can't comment on the Concero HP, but I'd never call Mojo compressed. It is a soft sound, but in my book that is a positive. And the least compressed sound I have ever heard.


----------



## wahsmoh

betula said:


> Fiio DAPs need special coax cable. The usual one won't work.
> Check this: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40478


 

 I just ordered one from Moon Audio with my Mojo order.. I was sweating a little bit after all the anxiety and nervousness of clicking the buy button.
  
Black Dragon Mini Coax Digital Cable 75ohm by Moon Audio Cable Length
 4.5 inches
 Source End
 2 pole 3.5mm Straight Mini Plug for Fiio X3, X5
 Receiving End
 2 pole 3.5mm Straight Mini Plug for Chord Mojo
  
 This is the one I got. I will curse myself if I am wrong but seems like it is pretty straightforward here. Thanks for the help everyone.
  
 CRAP it was the 4-pole. I'm e-mailing them right away.


----------



## bavinck

wahsmoh said:


> I just ordered one from Moon Audio with my Mojo order.. I was sweating a little bit after all the anxiety and nervousness of clicking the buy button.
> 
> Black Dragon Mini Coax Digital Cable 75ohm by Moon Audio
> 
> ...




I got my coax cable from moon audio. Just tell them what devices it will be used for and they double check it for you. Wonderful cable!


----------



## wahsmoh

Thank god they have a "reorder" button. I just fixed the 2-pole source end to the 4-pole for the Fiio 2nd gen devices. I'm done now


----------



## Ike1985

Does neutron transmit bitperfect to mojo? Its loading all my cover art correctly which is a relief, if it can also transmit bit perfect i'll be sold. I noticed it has resampling perpetually on(unable to disable, you can only select between options) this makes me think it isnt bit perfect.

Im basically going through the app and turning off eveything I see that does something to the audio, like dithering, etc.


----------



## wahsmoh

townyj said:


> The Mojo hasnt moved me much at all, seeing as the Concero HP sounds better with the X2 imo. You keep a bigger sound and its just sounds full. Where as with the mojo its softer and compressed. Both share similar qualities, but the HP wowed me alot more from first listen. Still does.
> 
> I have pretty much sold my X2, will probably get rid of the mojo and hp and move onto a more solid system again.


 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/798562/portable-amp-dac-shootout-ifi-micro-idsd-vs-resonessence-concero-hp-vs-chord-mojo-vs-ifi-idac2-vs-hrt-microstreamer
  
 This was a good read. Seems like the Concero HP vs. Mojo is a matter of preference and overall tonality. The Concero HP is no slouch either since it is an ESS Sabre DAC combined with the Xilinx Spartan6 FPGA for custom digital filtering. But comparing price, the Mojo is cheaper and comes in a smaller package so those are two things to consider. Also whether or not a person prefers the Sabre DAC w/ custom filter versus the Chord FPGA DAC thingy.


----------



## bavinck

ike1985 said:


> Does neutron transmit bitperfect to mojo? Its loading all my cover art correctly which is a relief, if it can also transmit bit perfect i'll be sold. I noticed it has resampling perpetually on(unable to disable, you can only select between options) this makes me think it isnt bit perfect.
> 
> Im basically going through the app and turning off eveything I see that does something to the audio, like dithering, etc.


 
 Pretty sure it does if you tell it to use it's own driver.


----------



## Mython

mython said:


> wahsmoh said:
> 
> 
> > .... is Astell and Kern the only DAP manufacturer that has an optical-out? I could see myself using the Chord Hugo with the optical at my desktop, but I'm wondering if there are other options for DAPs that have optical outputs ....
> ...


 
  
 Also see:
  
_www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-is-super-awesome/2940#post_12033270_


----------



## Peter Hyatt

_*Mojo giveth, and Mojo taketh away. *_
  
 I have found the first that Mojo has now taken from me. 
  
 I have long enjoyed Dylan's "Hard Rain" album (but not the video).  The voice works, the rousing fun versions work, but it was always a bit muddled, which you can see more on the video:  There are just too many guitarists, acoustic and electric, fighting for the spotlight. In trying to be heard over the electric, several acoustic guitars are off tempo!  
  
 Listening with Mojo, via Tidal Hi Fi, this is pronounced and even clearer!  
  
 it's really rough on the ears in spots.  
  
 In the same time period, I jumped to Rolling Thunder Tour Bootleg Series (75), leaving Hard Rain (76), which, on the contrary, is even more beautiful with Mojo, allowing the banjo to break through, with perfect support clarity and definition. 
  
_*Mojo giveth; Mojo taketh away.*_


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> _*Mojo giveth; Mojo taketh away.*_


 
  
   
 

 And he said, _“Naked I came from my mother’s womb, and naked shall I return. The Chord gave, and the Chord hath taken away; blessed be the name of Chord.” _- _*Job Enthusiasts 1:21*  _


----------



## sling5s

alchemist007 said:


> You said in November that you thought the Bimby was warmer but the Mojo was clearer and more detailed, is that why?


 

 The Bimby sounds warmer like a camera that is out of focus and the pictures is blurred in a pleasant smooth way. The Mojo on the other hand is clean, clear, and focused. But not in a bright unpleasant way. There is a degree of both musical layering and liveliness that engages your ear. 
 Not to say the Bimby is not lively, that is what Schiit gear is known for, but it's blurry and out of focus lively if you know what i mean. As for the Dac 19, it has the same amount of focus and detail as the Mojo but it's more laid back, less lively and engaging.


----------



## Townyj

wahsmoh said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/798562/portable-amp-dac-shootout-ifi-micro-idsd-vs-resonessence-concero-hp-vs-chord-mojo-vs-ifi-idac2-vs-hrt-microstreamer
> 
> This was a good read. Seems like the Concero HP vs. Mojo is a matter of preference and overall tonality. The Concero HP is no slouch either since it is an ESS Sabre DAC combined with the Xilinx Spartan6 FPGA for custom digital filtering. But comparing price, the Mojo is cheaper and comes in a smaller package so those are two things to consider. Also whether or not a person prefers the Sabre DAC w/ custom filter versus the Chord FPGA DAC thingy.




I have read that.. i own both and prefer the hp. The mojo has positives, but for me the concero has a raw edge to it which makes it shine that little bit more. Im gonna sit on both for a few more weeks and hopefully not pull all my hair out listening.


----------



## jincuteguy

townyj said:


> I have read that.. i own both and prefer the hp. The mojo has positives, but for me the concero has a raw edge to it which makes it shine that little bit more. Im gonna sit on both for a few more weeks and hopefully not pull all my hair out listening.


 
 Is the Concero HP a Desktop DAC / Amp? I know the Mojo is for Portable so it has a battery.  
  
 Also, besides the Concero HP, what other DAC / Amp for Desktop out there that is as good or almost as good as the Mojo? thx.


----------



## xtr4

jincuteguy said:


> Is the Concero HP a Desktop DAC / Amp? I know the Mojo is for Portable so it has a battery.
> 
> Also, besides the Concero HP, what other DAC / Amp for Desktop out there that is as good or almost as good as the Mojo? thx.




If it's possible for you to audition gear, say at a local meet or store, I would recommend it. Mainly due to the fact that one man's meat may be another man's poison. Recommendations and comparisons can be made but may not be accurate to what your preferences are.
Chances are that if relying too much on outside opinion, there's the possibility to set ourselves up for disappointment. At least, thats how I feel when seeking direct comparisons or suggestions


----------



## jincuteguy

xtr4 said:


> If it's possible for you to audition gear, say at a local meet or store, I would recommend it. Mainly due to the fact that one man's meat may be another man's poison. Recommendations and comparisons can be made but may not be accurate to what your preferences are.
> Chances are that if relying too much on outside opinion, there's the possibility to set ourselves up for disappointment. At least, thats how I feel when seeking direct comparisons or suggestions


 
 Well this is why we haev Head-Fi forums for right? I mean if I could go out and meet up then i wouldn't need to go to Head-Fi anymore


----------



## Mython

jincuteguy said:


> xtr4 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's possible for you to audition gear, say at a local meet or store, I would recommend it. Mainly due to the fact that one man's meat may be another man's poison. Recommendations and comparisons can be made but may not be accurate to what your preferences are.
> ...


 
  
 Oh, _really?_
  
 Then how do you explain _threads like this?_


----------



## Angular Mo

I bought the Mojo the day they arrived at Stereo Exchange in NYC. The FPGA technology, Hugo, and Chord's other products made me confident in taking the risk to do so without even a demo. 

I likely would not have appreciated its capability and value for the USD 600. Its ability kinda creeps up on you over time; so I listen to my reference tune everyday to compare experiences longitudinally as an experiment control. Steely Dan's "I Got the News."

Here goes, with my description, admittedly we are discussing subjective, personal views and vocabulary nuances.

1. "Detail" versus hearing more.
To me, detail, is often inferred as harshness, strict boundaries, or "bright", digititus, sibilant. Whereas, I experience more entire instruments, and the timbre and attack of acoustical ones which come out more in live studio or broadcast recordings. Apologies if I am not clear.

2. Photography metaphors for musical.
We speak of the golden hour when the sun is lower and light passive through more air, in contrast to summer sun when it is overhead. The former is not out-of-focus, rather it is more saturated in color, the visual frequency. This is how I describe the Mojo sound signature. It is pleasing and does not make you work when you want to focus on the music. I even enjoy listening to songs I have to date not particularly liked.

3. Chord, the Apple of head-fi Audio?
I think of how Apple designs the hardware (they used to make their own CPU chips IIRC) and the software to ensure it works in harmony as a whole; in contrast to the WinTel industry. It is that control over their DAC/AMP (I call I their "DAMP", as a wet or analog sound) that I bought into with the Mojo.

4. Amp
Glad to see their analog output is so clean as it can be enjoyed as a line-out sans the double-smiling effects. You get to enjoy its resolving ability and your own choice of amp signature.


----------



## steffi

What will be the difference between Moon Audio's Dragon cables (Silver or Black) to make the USB connection with the Mojo and CCK?
  
 What are most folks using to connect their Mojo to an iPhone?


----------



## Mediahound

steffi said:


> What will be the difference between Moon Audio's Dragon cables (Silver or Black) to make the USB connection with the Mojo and CCK?
> 
> What are most folks using to connect their Mojo to an iPhone?


 

 I'd guess very little difference if any. I'm using the stock USB cable that Chord included.


----------



## che15

steffi said:


> What will be the difference between Moon Audio's Dragon cables (Silver or Black) to make the USB connection with the Mojo and CCK?
> 
> What are most folks using to connect their Mojo to an iPhone?



I use Lavri cables pure silver all in one connection cable, sounds and works much better than cck and any other USB cable combo.
A great price too, considering what u get!


----------



## steffi

Don't people have problems with this cable?


----------



## Coopaw

twiceboss said:


> So, may i know what's your preference that can beat Mojo in $600 price range? desktop system i mean.
> 
> Because I will get the Mojo tomorrow, and i still can return it since Im not sure to use it as portable or just sit in front of my computer. (mostly listening in front of my computer)
> 
> ...


 

 I have no personal experience with this but you might consider it as an option.  I'm quite pleased with the Mojo and did consider the Grace but only know what I've read.
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-the-grace-design-massdrop-m9xx/2/


----------



## Mython

steffi said:


> Don't people have problems with this cable?


 
  
 Do you mean because it circumvents Apple's CCK?


----------



## jincuteguy

So is Concero HP the only DAC / Amp that can compete with the Mojo? Ther's nothing else?


----------



## AudioBear

steffi said:


> Don't people have problems with this cable?


no problems whatever. In fact it doesn't drop the connection when you move the units like the CCK can do. Works perfectly. Nicely built.


----------



## bavinck

jincuteguy said:


> So is Concero HP the only DAC / Amp that can compete with the Mojo? Ther's nothing else?


 
 Come on man, this is a Mojo discussion thread. Lots of people have tried answering your question - yet you keep posting the same question again and again and again. Go make your own thread in the help section for what you want.


----------



## esm87

Anybody rocking the mojo with asg 2.5's ? Hows the sound on rock and hip hop?


----------



## Mediahound

audiobear said:


> no problems whatever. In fact it doesn't drop the connection when you move the units like the CCK can do. Works perfectly. Nicely built.


 

 That Lavri cable is over $100. If you don't want to buy the $29. Apple Lightning to USB (CCK) cable, then look for the aftermarket L19 one, which is also about $29. They all basically do the exact same thing.


----------



## AudioBear

I am sure the Concero is very good. I was going to buy one when Mojo appeared. When a million users love a product and only a few don't that's a good sign. When professional reviewers say a product is the product of the year it means Mojo is exceptional. Does that mean Mojo is better than Concero for the poster? Not necessarily. The point is they should compare them with their own ears, buy them both, or pick one of them. No amount of further discussion can help this choice. 

I'll stick with my Mojo!


----------



## noobandroid

audiobear said:


> I am sure the Concero is very good. I was going to buy one when Mojo appeared. When a million users love a product and only a few don't that's a good sign. When professional reviewers say a product is the product of the year it means Mojo is exceptional. Does that mean Mojo is better than Concero for the poster? Not necessarily. The point is they should compare them with their own ears, buy them both, or pick one of them. No amount of further discussion can help this choice.
> 
> I'll stick with my Mojo!



all in the eyes of the beholder


----------



## JoeDoe

jincuteguy said:


> So is Concero HP the only DAC / Amp that can compete with the Mojo? Ther's nothing else?


 
 The Concero is a killer all in one USB solution. It packs a lot of high quality sound into a small box. I've had it twice, but not at the same time as my mojo so I can't offer much comparison. I would say go with whichever serves your needs better. They both play every format, can be USB powered, and offer enough good power for efficient headphones.


----------



## Currawong

Spoiler: Off-topic about derGabe



Just FYI for anyone who has an outstanding transaction with derGabe (Martin Fuhs) I've now banned his account, as he didn't reply to my PMs about the issues. If you wish to contact him, please PM me.


----------



## sempaxs

mediahound said:


> That Lavri cable is over $100. If you don't want to buy the $29. Apple Lightning to USB (CCK) cable, then look for the aftermarket L19 one, which is also about $29. They all basically do the exact same thing.




I use L19 cable and unfortunately it does have a problem with the connection. I mean it doesn't disconnect while you are playing your music but it is a little bit of an afford to get it to connect at the start but once it is connected it is ok. 
Also i have tried to connect the mojo with an android phone to play Spotify and the light indicator is blue. I heard about upsampling in android and i dont really understand what this is and what the effect is. Thank you


----------



## parkman

Can I use a turbo phone charger with the mojo? Would it charge the mojo faster??


----------



## Mediahound

parkman said:


> Can I use a turbo phone charger with the mojo? Would it charge the mojo faster??


 

 It's 5V and will draw whatever amperage it needs (I believe about 1A) so wouldn't charge any faster.


----------



## dcginc

Anybody having issues getting their mojo to work with Apple's iOS 9.3? Music comes out of my speaker on my 6s plus, not through my mojo.


----------



## Mediahound

dcginc said:


> Anybody having issues getting their mojo to work with Apple's iOS 9.3? Music comes out of my speaker on my 6s plus, not through my mojo.


 

 No issues with that here.


----------



## AudioBear

But i have had both a apple cck and a third party cable go bad for no apparent reason, might try a different one if you have one


9.3 works fine for me


----------



## echoz

Yes, I have the same problem. Need to plug in and out a few time to get it work. I have both cable CCK-lighting and direct micro-lighting.


----------



## theintrospect

So I'm planning on buying the Mojo for my Shure se846. I'm currently connecting the IEMs directly to an iPhone6+ and using tidal. I have a question: Is the Mojo a significant step-up from iPhone 6+ ?


----------



## music4mhell

theintrospect said:


> So I'm planning on buying the Mojo for my Shure se846. I'm currently connecting the IEMs directly to an iPhone6+ and using tidal. I have a question: Is the Mojo a significant step-up from iPhone 6+ ?


 
 If you don't know this answer, then do a bit google at least.
  
 Even a $50 micro USB Dac is step up from Iphone X++++ and all Ipods


----------



## willowbrook

theintrospect said:


> So I'm planning on buying the Mojo for my Shure se846. I'm currently connecting the IEMs directly to an iPhone6+ and using tidal. I have a question: Is the Mojo a significant step-up from iPhone 6+ ?




Heavily depends on IEMs whether it's a significant step up, but yes any dedicated dac/amp would be a step up from generic phone source.


----------



## xtr4

theintrospect said:


> So I'm planning on buying the Mojo for my Shure se846. I'm currently connecting the IEMs directly to an iPhone6+ and using tidal. I have a question: Is the Mojo a significant step-up from iPhone 6+ ?


 
  
 Especially with that pairing, it's quite subjective. A few members have mentioned that they don't hear significant difference between the iPhone6+ and Mojo.
 What we can help with in terms of suggestion is that the SE846 pairing with Mojo sounds good since some members own that particular pairing.
 If from where you're located, you can demo or have a return window, then most of us would just suggest to go for it and let your ears / brain be the judge. If you don't like what you hear, you can always return it. If the returns option isn't available then many of us would really suggest that you can try it out first.
 Unless you're willing to purchase blind, we are unable to help alleviate any sense of disappointment should the pairing be not to your liking.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## theintrospect

music4mhell said:


> If you don't know this answer, then do a bit google at least.
> 
> Even a $50 micro USB Dac is step up from Iphone X++++ and all Ipods




Actually I have searched extensively, and Ken Rockwell's measurements of the iPhone 6+'s DAC show that it's fantastic http://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-6-plus.htm

Quoting Ken "much better than most audiophile DACs."
So please do your research before giving uneducated advice to others.

Thanks.


----------



## theintrospect

xtr4 said:


> Especially with that pairing, it's quite subjective. A few members have mentioned that they don't hear significant difference between the iPhone6+ and Mojo.
> What we can help with in terms of suggestion is that the SE846 pairing with Mojo sounds good since some members own that particular pairing.
> If from where you're located, you can demo or have a return window, then most of us would just suggest to go for it and let your ears / brain be the judge. If you don't like what you hear, you can always return it. If the returns option isn't available then many of us would really suggest that you can try it out first.
> Unless you're willing to purchase blind, we are unable to help alleviate any sense of disappointment should the pairing be not to your liking.
> ...




Thanks! I'm in Canada so I guess I'm gonna demo it in one of the many stores that sell it here.


----------



## bavinck

theintrospect said:


> Actually I have searched extensively, and Ken Rockwell's measurements of the iPhone 6+'s DAC show that it's fantastic http://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-6-plus.htm
> 
> Quoting Ken "much better than most audiophile DACs."
> So please do your research before giving uneducated advice to others.
> ...



Then why come here and ask a question you already know the answer to? 

Some of us are frustrated by the lack of willingness on the part of some newcomers to do any research at all on their own (like reading the third post) . That has a few of us on edge. Maybe you could have started with your research and asked if we agree and find the same in practice.


----------



## theintrospect

bavinck said:


> Then why come here and ask a question you already know the answer to?
> 
> Some of us are frustrated by the lack of willingness on the part of some newcomers to do any research at all on their own (like reading the third post) . That has a few of us on edge. Maybe you could have started with your research and asked if we agree and find the same in practice.




I asked to gather subjective opinions from folks who have this combo, and I asked particularly because I'm in denial of how good the iphone6 measures! (Given the hype the Mojo has generated). 
I understand your point, and I agree that it's a better idea to present your research briefly before asking.

But seriousely though, do you think your answer involving a $50 DAC aligns with the spectacular measurements of the iPhone6? I guess you were driven by emotion, and that's fine sometimes


----------



## music4mhell

theintrospect said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't know this answer, then do a bit google at least.
> ...


 
 Well i won't say much about it. I just looked at your Ken's comparison.
 Let me copy paste his quotes from a portion:
  
*"While all iOS devices have always sounded great if you have good transfers, the audio output of the iPhone 6 Plus is now so improved that it sounds and measures about as well as professional reference DACs like the Benchmark DAC1 HDR, and better than manyconsumer DACs."*
  
 This statement implies how much unbiased review it is.
  
 just FYI .. Benchmark makes the best dacs in this world, and their Dacs are used in all big studios of the world.


----------



## hellfire8888

theintrospect said:


> I asked to gather subjective opinions from folks who have this combo, and I asked particularly because I'm in denial of how good the iphone6 measures! (Given the hype the Mojo has generated).
> I understand your point, and I agree that it's a better idea to present your research briefly before asking.
> 
> But seriousely though, do you think your answer involving a $50 DAC aligns with the spectacular measurements of the iPhone6? I guess you were driven by emotion, and that's fine sometimes


 
 i have iphone 6 + and mojo . I think there is no right or wrong answer. I believe in a blind test (volume match + using an easy to drive iem or headphone) most of the average joe would not be able to differentiate it.


----------



## Slaphead

music4mhell said:


> If you don't know this answer, then do a bit google at least.
> 
> Even a $50 micro USB Dac is step up from Iphone X++++ and all Ipods




A few years ago I'd have agreed with you, but these days the iPhone and the iPod touch are very competent DAPs - maybe not on the same level as AK stuff, but nevertheless still pretty good especially when you take into account all the other stuff you can do with your iToys. I've been using iPhones and iPods for years now, and I can tell you the audio aspect has improved immensely since the days of the first iPhone - it took a dip when Apple first switched from Wolfson to Cirrus with Cirrus sounding very artificial, but Cirrus got their act together.

I do tend to think people have an automatic knee jerk reaction to Apple in that they think because it's Apple it must be crap, much like the reaction people here have to Beats, who by all accounts are now turning out reasonably respectable headphones - certainly not the dark mushy sounding mud that the first few Beats models had a reputation for, and were rightfully criticised for.


----------



## x RELIC x

If someone took the time to learn how the Mojo is different from off the shelf silicone they would understand that there is no comparison. Not saying that the usual suspects sound terrible. I'm saying the tech in the Mojo is leagues ahead of them on a technical level. Now, can an individual hear the differences, or appreciate them? Will a new user to the Mojo be able to break their usual listening habit/preference to understand what the Mojo is doing with the audio? That's up to the individual. In the end there's no right answer for preference, but the Mojo easily measures better than an iPhone6+, and to my ears sounds much more natural and real.


----------



## parkman

hellfire8888 said:


> i have iphone 6 + and mojo . I think there is no right or wrong answer. I believe in a blind test (volume match + using an easy to drive iem or headphone) most of the average joe would not be able to differentiate it.


 
 Sure, I doubt the average joe could tell either, but is a guy with an SE846 an average joe?


----------



## Rob Watts

theintrospect said:


> Actually I have searched extensively, and Ken Rockwell's measurements of the iPhone 6+'s DAC show that it's fantastic http://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-6-plus.htm
> 
> Quoting Ken "much better than most audiophile DACs."
> So please do your research before giving uneducated advice to others.
> ...


 
 Except Mojo has fifteen times lower THD, no noise floor modulation, no measurable jitter artefacts, 5 times more output voltage, 500 times more processing power to reconstruct the timing of the original analogue waveform, 40 times lower output impedance, ten times greater dynamic range.
  
 And people claim that they can't hear the difference? My daughter (not an audiophile) thought it was night and day from her iPhone. 
  
 Rob


----------



## shigzeo

parkman said:


> Sure, I doubt the average joe could tell either, but is a guy with an SE846 an average joe?


 

 He's an average joe with a very sensitive earphone. Mojo has more background noise than an iPhone 6, so there is that. You could definitely tell which is which, despite that noise difference being minimal.


----------



## shigzeo

slaphead said:


> A few years ago I'd have agreed with you, but these days the iPhone and the iPod touch are very competent DAPs - maybe not on the same level as AK stuff, but nevertheless still pretty good especially when you take into account all the other stuff you can do with your iToys. I've been using iPhones and iPods for years now, and I can tell you the audio aspect has improved immensely since the days of the first iPhone - it took a dip when Apple first switched from Wolfson to Cirrus with Cirrus sounding very artificial, but Cirrus got their act together.
> 
> I do tend to think people have an automatic knee jerk reaction to Apple in that they think because it's Apple it must be crap, much like the reaction people here have to Beats, who by all accounts are now turning out reasonably respectable headphones - certainly not the dark mushy sounding mud that the first few Beats models had a reputation for, and were rightfully criticised for.


 

 I'd go one step further: a modern iPhone is as stable under load as a top-flight AK device. It has the same level of background noise. Where it fails next to an AK380 is stereo separation and basically nothing else. At top volumes without load, the difference in DR, for instance is big: about 12dB, but that is at volumes you would never listen to with earphones and only running test files. For real music, the difference even at top volume levels is miniscule. At normal listening levels, it all but disappears.


----------



## Blasyrkh

theintrospect said:


> Actually I have searched extensively, and Ken Rockwell's measurements of the iPhone 6+'s DAC show that it's fantastic http://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-6-plus.htm
> 
> Quoting Ken "much better than most audiophile DACs."
> So please do your research before giving uneducated advice to others.
> ...


 
 he was talking about one graph only...not about everything...but his happyness made him write it in the main paragraph


----------



## parkman

When I read about the amount of work and technology that's gone into the Mojo, and the amount of praise it's received from so many on Head-Fi, it's kind of gut-wrenching to even think it could be possible for someone not to appreciate a significant difference in sound quality, whether he be an average joe or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow morning..


----------



## x RELIC x

rob watts said:


> Except Mojo has fifteen times lower THD, no noise floor modulation, no measurable jitter artefacts, 5 times more output voltage, *500 times more processing power to reconstruct the timing of the original analogue waveform*, 40 times lower output impedance, ten times greater dynamic range.
> 
> And people claim that they can't hear the difference? My daughter (not an audiophile) thought it was night and day from her iPhone.
> 
> Rob




I believe the timing metric is one that is all too often overlooked and obviously one of the major factors of the Mojo's allure.


----------



## salla45

> I guess you were driven by emotion


 
  
 Many things can sound superficially "better" but they relatively lack emotion. Mojo is the most "emotional" piece of audio equipment I've ever had the privilege to have heard. For those of us who are lucky enough to have sussed this out, any further argument is moot. We've see the light!


----------



## Slaphead

rob watts said:


> Except Mojo has fifteen times lower THD, no noise floor modulation, no measurable jitter artefacts, 5 times more output voltage, 500 times more processing power to reconstruct the timing of the original analogue waveform, 40 times lower output impedance, ten times greater dynamic range.
> 
> *And people claim that they can't hear the difference?* My daughter (not an audiophile) thought it was night and day from her iPhone.
> 
> Rob







parkman said:


> When I read about the amount of work and technology that's gone into the Mojo, and the amount of praise it's received from so many on Head-Fi, it's kind of gut-wrenching to even think it could be possible for someone not to appreciate a significant difference in sound quality, whether he be an average joe or not. :blink:
> 
> Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow morning..




Some people, like me, simply can't hear it. I refer you to my previous post on my initial Mojo impressions http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13830#post_12436520


----------



## hellfire8888

parkman said:


> Sure, I doubt the average joe could tell either, but is a guy with an SE846 an average joe?




Hmm u have a point there.. I miss that


----------



## parkman

slaphead said:


> Some people, like me, simply can't hear it. I refer you to my previous post on my initial Mojo impressions http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13830#post_12436520


 
 Good post! I enjoyed reading it. I actually relate in some ways, I don't know how audiophile-esque I am either, so I'm anxious to hear it and see what my conclusions are. One thing is for sure, I do not like the HD800.. I appreciate it, but I don't like it. You might try and audition an Audeze LCD-X if you haven't? 
  
 Anyway, when I wake up in the morning I shall see how the Mojo compares to my now sold iFi Micro iDSD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I'm 20, so hopefully these ears are up to speed.


----------



## masterpfa

bavinck said:


> That's true, sansa does not suppost usb audio out. Cheapest option? Anything that has digital coax out (Fiio line of daps are popular) or usb audio out (cheap android phone off ebay?)


 
 If considering a cheap phone off ebay make sure that it is running Android KitKat 4.4 minimum
  


betula said:


> Yeah, can't wait for the SD module. I wonder if it is going to be one or two slots, also the UI on the tiny digital screen. Really curious. I wish Chord could share some insight on this.


 
 I think this is probably, on here at least, the most anticipated product from Chord right now.
 Early days still but @JohnFrank  and @Mojo ideas  will the SD slot be a full size SD slot? (I do hope so)


----------



## Rob Watts

When I was a consultant for silicon companies designing audio chips, we used to have many listening sessions. Generally, it would be listening to small features, or small improvements that I had made - but the whole team would be involved. One engineer, struggled to hear any difference at all, and was self confessed deaf. Another engineer could hear differences, but had difficulty articulating them. The third engineer was excellent - he was as sensitive as myself, and very good at describing differences. Like me he only needed a very short time to accurately evaluate sound quality.
  
 One of the three was a musician too. Can you guess which one was the musician?
  
 Yup, it was the self proclaimed deaf guy!
  
 Add into the mix that some people prefer different types of sound, with vastly different sensitivities, then follow the rule - listen carefully for yourself before you buy.
  
 That said, the tens of thousands of Mojo owners, plus the reviews, plus the enthusiastic posters here talking about Mojo's musicality, can't all be wrong.
  
 Rob


----------



## Light - Man

parkman said:


> Good post! I enjoyed reading it. I actually relate in some ways, I don't know how audiophile-esque I am either, so I'm anxious to hear it and see what my conclusions are. One thing is for sure, I do not like the HD800.. I appreciate it, but I don't like it. You might try and audition an Audeze LCD-X if you haven't?
> 
> Anyway, when I wake up in the morning I shall see how the *Mojo compares to my now sold iFi Micro iDSD.*
> 
> ...


 
 Looking forward to your views and comparisons to the iDSD.
  
 Only 20! - I was older than 20 even 20 short years ago.


----------



## music4mhell

rob watts said:


> When I was a consultant for silicon companies designing audio chips, we used to have many listening sessions. Generally, it would be listening to small features, or small improvements that I had made - but the whole team would be involved. One engineer, struggled to hear any difference at all, and was self confessed deaf. Another engineer could hear differences, but had difficulty articulating them. The third engineer was excellent - he was as sensitive as myself, and very good at describing differences. Like me he only needed a very short time to accurately evaluate sound quality.
> 
> One of the three was a musician too. Can you guess which one was the musician?
> 
> ...


 
 Well said  I can't live a single day without Mojo now 
  
 Thanks a lot Chord, please publish any module for Mojo, we are so eager to test it.


----------



## masterpfa

jincuteguy said:


> So is Concero HP the only DAC / Amp that can compete with the Mojo? Ther's nothing else?


 
 Testing for yourself is the only way of really finding out..
 Your tastes and preferences will differ from the next man or woman
  
  


audiobear said:


> I am sure the Concero is very good. I was going to buy one when Mojo appeared. When a million users love a product and only a few don't that's a good sign. When professional reviewers say a product is the product of the year it means Mojo is exceptional. Does that mean Mojo is better than Concero for the poster? Not necessarily. The point is they should compare them with their own ears, buy them both, or pick one of them. No amount of further discussion can help this choice.
> 
> I'll stick with my Mojo!


 
 What he said!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


theintrospect said:


> Actually I have searched extensively, and Ken Rockwell's measurements of the iPhone 6+'s DAC show that it's fantastic http://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-6-plus.htm
> 
> Quoting Ken "much better than most audiophile DACs."
> So please do your research before giving uneducated advice to others.
> ...


 
 I am not too sure on the iPhone but are you able to playback all fie types,ie FLAC, WAV, DSD?
 Would using something like Onkyo HF Player work with the inbuilt DAC of the iOS devices?
 Are you able to add additional storage?

 Again everyones needs differ and those who are happy with their iPhones may not need these things mentioned above, or need a mobile device that can also be connected to a PC or be used in a stand alone home system. Or the ability to drive most headphones.

 But the decision can only ever be yours.


----------



## rkt31

mojo and Hugo reminds me of the old time fm telecast which used to be in analog chain like vinyl mastered from analog master tape and broadcasted through fm without any digital in between. this is because both mojo and Hugo try to create the accurate analog wave form by the processing power of FPGA. I don't have vinyl rig so I can't compare but those who have vinyl or tape systems can tell how close mojo is to vinyl ( not all vinyl is from analog sources so LP s made from native digital recordings can only be as good as the dac used to convert to analog. this raises a question as to what dac the companies use to cut the LPs for native dig recordings ? will they nos use Dave ? )


----------



## rkt31

nos =now


----------



## corius

I'm not an audiophile and can't really articulate how one sound is different to another, however I have been on a voyage of discovery over the last few years that has culminated in the Mojo with an iPhone 6s and ie800s
  
 I've had.. iBasso DX50, Fiio X5 V2, 2 ipod touches, Teac HA-p50 Dac/amp, Sony Zx1, Sony ZX2, AK 100, AK Jr, AK100II, AK120II and probably some I've forgotten.
  
 With these I used B&W P7's and Shure se535s
  
 I can honestly say that I couldn't really hear any significant difference between them. The iPhone 6 sounded just about the same to me. I tried 192khz FLACS, CD FLACS, Tidal FLACS, Apple Music and Spotify, and I still couldn't hear much difference. 
  
 I then bought the ie800s and in the same week the Mojo and everything changed. I can hear a huge difference with the Mojo compared to the iPhone on its own. I don't really know how to express it, but I just find myself smiling and my foot tapping. I guess the nearest I can get to describing it is that it doesn't sound as of the headphones are present. The sound is airy, and wide open. everything is un-muffled and able to breathe.
  
 Now, the iPhone 6 sounds great on its own, but to me, the Mojo/ ie800 combination is a huge step up from anything I'd tried before. I just wish I hadn't spent so much money learning this !
  
 I still can't hear any significant difference between 256kbps AAC and 192Khz FLAC. I suspect the real difference is in the production quality of audiophile recordings that makes the difference and not the encoding. That's an entirely different discussion though, but I'm very happy with Apple Music for random listening and my FLACS being played through ONKYO HF Player.
  
 Anyway, the one thing I've learned from HeadFi is that there is no "best solution", so this is just my view. But, right now, I'm a very happy person.


----------



## hellfire8888

when i first bought the T1.2 i was thinking..What have i done or purchased...damn ...but then when i add mojo into the equation, my purchase on T1,2 is justified and it remove that remorse buyer feeling from me..
  
 overall it is a good product..the only cons is the mojo dont come with any leather case?? i mean come on..if i am willing to pay for mojo i am willing to pay for that case as well!!!


----------



## rkt31

mojo while very enjoyable and musical still it dissects the recordings but in an all pleasing way. I can now hear tiniest difference in level from song to song, any glitch is clearly audible, any fault in panning is audible . one can easily differentiate between very good, extremely good and poor recordings. after getting mojo I was listening to many albums . I found the opus3 recordings to be one of the cleanest. listen to the tiny island album and you will get what i mean. another very good label which stands out is reference recordings. I have found reference recordings have some of the most dynamic classical numbers.


----------



## Dionysus

Where is the case already? From the Facebook page, beautiful.


----------



## M Coupe

I wonder how that case will impact the heat the mojo puts off.


----------



## H20Fidelity

An important thing to mention is an earphone or headphone will have a performance ceiling, a percentage its able to scale up with higher-end sources. If you own a headphone, say a cheaper Senneshier offering then there is good reason to hear an iPhone similar to Mojo because the headphone has basically capped out, the tape water can only run so fast at its maximum and Mojo won't show its true performance. Its an often overlooked subject where your headphone or IEM will bottleneck the system, and people expect amazing results from their beats or similar.
  
 Then there is the entire subject of synergy...


----------



## Heartsmart

This post will be about Chord Mojo, Ifi Micro iDSD, Ifi Micro iCAN and Ifi iTube. Hifiman 400s with stock pads and with the grills taken off.

Recently, I'm trying to feel the music rather than listen for the differences as I did and it has given me a completely new perspective.

I admit I am a bit lazy to write on the forum. I read what others have written and are grateful for the tremendous source of experience and thoughts I may have access to here. Tanks all of you!

One of the reasons why I do not write so much is that I do not master the English language without the need to use Google translate. and sometimes it can end up in a big laugh as once when I commented on one of Rob Watts posts and google translate really messed things up .

I'm sort of a beginner in the audiofile world. But enjoying immensely the music and especially when it is presented with good sound. One thing that limits me is that I do not like to experiment by switching in and out of different devices, but still can not help but try a bit in my quest for a pleasurable sound.

Before Mojo was released I had Micro iDSD and Micro iCAN. My choice ended up there because I wanted to have the possibility to vary the sound through the controls that Ifi units have . When I bought Mojo I used Mojo -> iCAN because I wanted to continue to have the opportunity to influence the sound without EQ from the source. For me Mojo sounds fantastic directly from the device without iCAN. But since I do not like to test too much and felt that iCAN contributed I decided that that was how I wanted it.

Then I read about Ifi iTube and was curious about what it could to bring the sound. After a bit of reading I realized that for me it probably would mean very little audible difference by adding iTube in the chain. but bought it anyway a week ago. I was courios in tube kind of sound. iTube have created an emotional difference for me. Maybe it's just mentally but I do not care. I simply want to believe that it adds. And that I can feel the difference.

After some testing, It feels like the combination that gives me the greatest pleasure right now is: Mojo -> iTube -> iCAN. When I remove the iTube and iCAN and run directly from Mojo it feels like music loses some fun for me. At the same time I think that Mojo is absolutely stunning, and maby sounds technically better alone.

I really would like to use iDSD as dac in my home setup when this would be more convenient as I'm using Mojo portable and wouldn't need to reconnect it all the time. And now I have no use of the iDSD. But When using iDSD as dac it feels like something is lost compared to Mojo as dac. I hear some difference sonically but it is more about how I feel than how it sounds to me. Both Mojo and iDSD is for me very good units. But right now I feel that Mojo is the heart in my setup.

When switching between iDSD and Mojo as dac the audible difference for me is small. but something happens emotionally to the music when the Mojo is dac compared to idsd.

What do you think about having iTube and iCAN after Mojo in the chain. Is there anyone else who have tried this combination. Ore other combinations with Mojo as dac?


----------



## raelamb

che15 said:


> I use Lavri cables pure silver all in one connection cable, sounds and works much better than cck and any other USB cable combo.
> A great price too, considering what u get!


 

 I'm using CCK with Moon Audio Black Dragon and it works and sounds great. Maybe it's me and I'm just unlucky but I also own the lavri cable and the FILO F-19 and I find they only work intermittenly at best. Very frustrating.
  
 Curse you Apple!


----------



## Blasyrkh

heartsmart said:


> Then I read about Ifi iTube and was curious about what it could to bring the sound. After a bit of reading I realized that for me it probably would mean very little audible difference by adding iTube in the chain. but bought it anyway a week ago. I was courios in tube kind of sound. iTube have created an emotional difference for me. Maybe it's just mentally but I do not care. I simply want to believe that it adds. And that I can feel the difference.


 
 Tube is something that definatley changes the sound...
  
 it's true that mojo output is superclean, but driving a headphone (especially hard one, and it this case, highimpedance one) is not an easy concept.
  
 my desktop chain has a yaqin 300b, it's nothing special or esoteric, and does not take a full advantage of the 300b...but it definately sounds awesome, and amplifies some of the advantages of the Mojo.
  
 being a full tube amplification, it has the drawbacks of them, sligtly background noise and adds distortion (the good tube distortion), but with hd800 it definately adds:
  
 -bigger soundstage
 -better dynamics and difficult passages Handling, that makes the sound livelier (and i am sure that it happens because it can driver high impedance cans better)
 -more realistic sound (and it's hard to have it more realistic than the mojo...and it's hard to explain, who use tubes should know)
 -ability to change the caracteristics with tuberolling
  
  
 with the AQ jitterbug,i saw all those pros reaching another level...there's no trace of digital harshness, and without harshness, the HD800 is something really spectacular


----------



## Peter Hyatt

theintrospect said:


> So I'm planning on buying the Mojo for my Shure se846. I'm currently connecting the IEMs directly to an iPhone6+ and using tidal. I have a question: Is the Mojo a significant step-up from iPhone 6+ ?


 

 It is a significant step up in sound quality.   
  
 I am on the 30 day trial for Tidal and thus far, am loving it through the iPhone (2, with my wife) and the MBP laptop (Chrome).  We did find that when using the combination of Beyer T51 and their dac/amp (a200p) that the iPhone 6 + had better sound than iPhone 6.  
  
 However, once the Mojo was applied, the sound difference was immediately recognizable for all of us.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

corius said:


> I'm not an audiophile and can't really articulate how one sound is different to another, however I have been on a voyage of discovery over the last few years that has culminated in the Mojo with an iPhone 6s and ie800s
> 
> I've had.. iBasso DX50, Fiio X5 V2, 2 ipod touches, Teac HA-p50 Dac/amp, Sony Zx1, Sony ZX2, AK 100, AK Jr, AK100II, AK120II and probably some I've forgotten.
> 
> ...


 

 Fascinating post and I wonder how many others share the journey, and feel the sense of 'arrival' with their current headphones and mojo. 
  
 I am curious regarding telling the difference with or without the Mojo:  how long have you had the Mojo?  Or, perhaps a better question, how much time have you had with them?
  
 Here is why: 
  
 I could do anything but 50% guess work on Lossless v Lossy (excluding the higher quality mp3).  
  
 Mojo arrived. 
  
 my work has me, on average, listening to music 4 hours per day.  
  
 Having some fun with both the online tests and our own A/B, I can tell when Mojo is connected, immediately, and when it is not.  My online results are close to 100%, with only one sample (just percussion) that I have to guess at.  Otherwise, I immediately hear the difference. 
  
 Then, in focusing on specific songs, at specific points (such as two acoustic guitars), I can discern the sound with Mojo easily.  
  
 Perhaps I should post what I have done separately:  I took the "Mojo's Greatest Hits"; that is, the specific songs that are referenced in reviews, and listened to them with and without Mojo.  When a reviewer specifically references a song and a specific point in the song, it is a great way to test the proficiency, not of the Mojo, but of how we are adjusting to the increase in data. 
 I do not possess gifted hearing, nor audiophile language  (which is why I appreciate your description) but I could tell the difference between Mojo and other DACs, instantly and I am "hearing more" now, than I did when Mojo first landed.  
  
 I have not been this blown away since...here goes...the very first release of an iPod from Apple!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> And he said, _“Naked I came from my mother’s womb, and naked shall I return. The Chord gave, and the Chord hath taken away; blessed be the name of Chord.” _- _*Job Enthusiasts 1:21*  _


 

 I love it!


----------



## jarnopp

raelamb said:


> I'm using CCK with Moon Audio Black Dragon and it works and sounds great. Maybe it's me and I'm just unlucky but I also own the lavri cable and the FILO F-19 and I find they only work intermittenly at best. Very frustrating.
> 
> Curse you Apple!




FWIW, the TaoBao cable still works under iOS 9.3


----------



## Peter Hyatt

peter hyatt said:


> I love it!


 

 I just did the iOS update...no problem with Mojo.   Levon Helm Dirt Farmer via Tidal coming through with gorgeous fiddle.


----------



## Paul Meakin

theintrospect said:


> Actually I have searched extensively, and Ken Rockwell's measurements of the iPhone 6+'s DAC show that it's fantastic http://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-6-plus.htm
> 
> Quoting Ken "much better than most audiophile DACs."
> So please do your research before giving uneducated advice to others.
> ...




He also claimed the iPhone 5 sounds great. He must have low standards, as the one I own is poor. Both the Mojo and my Cowon Plenue M stomp all over it, and I'm not someone that is inclined to over hype differences.


----------



## warrior1975

harpo1 said:


> So are the questions you ask over and over.  Plus you been following this thread longer than I have and these questions you ask have been answered several times.




Well that was a new question he asked.  

So, I ordered the Fiio X7 this morning, I'll have it tomorrow. I'm seriously considering ordering the Mojo now as well. Figure I should spend the money now and start enjoying it. Plus, wifey isn't here, easier to hide. Lol


----------



## RedJohn456

rob watts said:


> When I was a consultant for silicon companies designing audio chips, we used to have many listening sessions. Generally, it would be listening to small features, or small improvements that I had made - but the whole team would be involved. One engineer, struggled to hear any difference at all, and was self confessed deaf. Another engineer could hear differences, but had difficulty articulating them. The third engineer was excellent - he was as sensitive as myself, and very good at describing differences. Like me he only needed a very short time to accurately evaluate sound quality.
> 
> One of the three was a musician too. Can you guess which one was the musician?
> 
> ...


 

 Given how different Mojo is from conventional dacs, I honestly feel that the brain needs atleast a week to adjust to the Mojo, in terms of interpreting all the data being thrown at it. I would imagine a short 5 minute listen at a store won't yield much besides "hmm this sounds a bit different, probably sounds worse than my iPhone, yeah that must be it!"  
  
 I suppose the same could be said for any audio gear, but I feel this is even more important for the Mojo , which would also align with many people who state they they feel the Mojo sounds better and better as time goes on, suggesting that their brain is acclimatizing to how the Mojo handles audio.


----------



## Paul Meakin

rob watts said:


> When I was a consultant for silicon companies designing audio chips, we used to have many listening sessions. Generally, it would be listening to small features, or small improvements that I had made - but the whole team would be involved. One engineer, struggled to hear any difference at all, and was self confessed deaf. Another engineer could hear differences, but had difficulty articulating them. The third engineer was excellent - he was as sensitive as myself, and very good at describing differences. Like me he only needed a very short time to accurately evaluate sound quality.
> 
> One of the three was a musician too. Can you guess which one was the musician?
> 
> ...




I used to work for a Hifi retailer long ago and found that some musicians are not the best judges of a system's musical performance; they tend to focus on the sound of the instrument they play, rather than listening to the music as a whole.


----------



## H20Fidelity

redjohn456 said:


> Given how different Mojo is from conventional dacs, *I honestly feel that the brain needs atleast a week to adjust to the Mojo, in terms of interpreting all the data being thrown at it*. I would imagine a short 5 minute listen at a store won't yield much besides "hmm this sounds a bit different, probably sounds worse than my iPhone, yeah that must be it!"
> 
> I suppose the same could be said for any audio gear, but I feel this is even more important for the Mojo , which would also align with many people who state they they feel the Mojo sounds better and better as time goes on, suggesting that their brain is acclimatizing to how the Mojo handles audio.




Lol, it's not that intense, but yeah, I guess it depends on the individuals CPU speed...


----------



## wahsmoh

music4mhell said:


> Well i won't say much about it. I just looked at your Ken's comparison.
> Let me copy paste his quotes from a portion:
> 
> *"While all iOS devices have always sounded great if you have good transfers, the audio output of the iPhone 6 Plus is now so improved that it sounds and measures about as well as professional reference DACs like the Benchmark DAC1 HDR, and better than manyconsumer DACs."*
> ...


 
 I read a little spiel online about a guy who was selling a Theta Ds Pro Basic IIIa. He said he owned a Benchmark DAC2 before the Theta and thought the Theta sounded better than the DAC2 so he sold the Benchmark. He felt the DAC2 was more sterile and had less liveliness than the Theta. Then he said he was selling the Theta Basic IIIa because he thought his Theta Chroma 396 (a cheaper DAC than the Ds Pro BasicIIIa) sounded as good as the IIIa. So.. he went from $2000+ new DAC to a 1994' DAC that has a $2500 MSRP and back down to Theta's bottom of the line DAC (from before 1998).
  
 So really sound is all a preference and just because it is used in a recording studio doesn't make it sound better than everything else. There are mastering studios that use MSB DACs and AD/DAs as well as Meitner DACs and those things go for $20000+ so your argument is invalid.
  
  
 EDIT: I just realized you were being sarcastic. Mr. Ken Rockwell's reviews show mastery in the art of hyperbole.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

redjohn456 said:


> Given how different Mojo is from conventional dacs, I honestly feel that the brain needs atleast a week to adjust to the Mojo, in terms of interpreting all the data being thrown at it. I would imagine a short 5 minute listen at a store won't yield much besides "hmm this sounds a bit different, probably sounds worse than my iPhone, yeah that must be it!"
> 
> I suppose the same could be said for any audio gear, but I feel this is even more important for the Mojo , which would also align with many people who state they they feel the Mojo sounds better and better as time goes on, suggesting that their brain is acclimatizing to how the Mojo handles audio.


 
  
 This is our experience, particularly with the mild adult autism.  
  
 In review, her first experience with the Mojo was Bob Dylan's "Hard Rain" in which he had invited a lot of musicians to join him.  In the live album, the guitarists, in particular, are competing for the spotlight and it is distinct.  Pre-mojo, it sounded overdone and muddy.  With Mojo, it is just too much going on and unpleasant!  For the mild autism, it meant not just a slight headache, but dizziness.  
  
 From there, she went to simpler music, especially acoustic.  She increased the time with Mojo, and became hooked.  She went back to "Hard Rain" and has found that she can now better process the overwhelming 'data' but does not enjoy it.  
  
 With Mojo, my guess work of "DAC v no DAC" and the various music presentation ("Tidal" versus iTunes") has improved dramatically.  
  
 The definition in Mojo is like nothing I have heard before.  It is exciting to hear something, for example, that I have heard for 40 years, as a boy hearing my big sisters listening to the Beach Boys.  Simply, I heard them too often to enjoy their albums, but now listening to their harmonies via Mojo?  Wow.
  
 As someone else wrote about their journey, I do not regret having gone through a number of various Dac and amp combos, with the wish that I simply started with Mojo when it first came out.  The efforts, testing, back and forth, lots of reading of comments and reviews...has all made me appreciate what I have now, even more so.  
  
 It is special.  
  
 If you want to know how special, read (where you can find) the detractors and carefully follow the language.   I tell HR professionals to convince really good applicants to put down an enemy for a reference and then measure their NTP (need to persuade) and you may find a really glowing reference.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here is what one wrote.   Notice how he feels the need to describe the Mojo's silence, in particular:   _"And if the numbers mean anything, loaded, it even beats out Mojo. Of course, Mojo hisses quite a bit less, and boasts better unloaded performance-by-numbers."_
  
It's a clever method used in propaganda and avoids praising Mojo's silence, while avoiding outright deception.


----------



## Rob Watts

The brain breaking in problem I think is actually about us dealing with conventional digital audio - we listen to digital music all the time - TV, Hi-Fi and portable gear and actually listen to un-sampled music probably less than 1% of the time - so our poor brains is saturated by having to deal with the timing problems of sampled digital music - and I guess it has created coping strategies to deal with uncertainty in the timing of transients. Then along comes something different, with the timing uncertainty removed - so the brain has to unlearn the coping mechanisms.
  
 Now I am of course only guessing here, but it was very odd when I first heard Hugo - and that took 9 months for me to get used to the sound - I had this constant feeling that SQ was getting better - it was not Hugo, as new units sounded the same as my old unit.
  
 Having said all that, the first ten seconds of listening to Hugo I knew immediately that something very strange was going on, as the sound was very different to what I was used to, so people should hear the difference that Mojo makes very quickly. But I have the benefit of being an experienced and sensitive listener.
  
 The really curious thing about all this is that the actual timing differences in terms of error is very small - the ear/brain is a remarkably sensitive system, and science has little understanding about things we take for granted, such as out perception of sounds. How does the brain separate sounds out into discrete entities and put an extremely accurate placement tag on it? There is some amazing processing going on for which we have no understanding.
  
 Rob


----------



## Signal2Noise

So in regards to Windows Phone w/ Mojo, received an email response from Chord on the subject after discovering I could not get my 950XL to send audio...
  
 From Chord's Marketing Manager:
  
 "I'm sorry to say that we have discovered that Windows phones do not work with Mojo as they are unable to install the drivers needed. Other Windows tablets are able to, along with Windows PCs."
  
 Oh well.


----------



## denis1976

paul meakin said:


> He also claimed the iPhone 5 sounds great. He must have low standards, as the one I own is poor. Both the Mojo and my Cowon Plenue M stomp all over it, and I'm not someone that is inclined to over hype differences.


i have a iphone5 even a Fio x3 first version sounds better. ...away better...


----------



## bavinck

rob watts said:


> The brain breaking in problem I think is actually about us dealing with conventional digital audio - we listen to digital music all the time - TV, Hi-Fi and portable gear and actually listen to un-sampled music probably less than 1% of the time - so our poor brains is saturated by having to deal with the timing problems of sampled digital music - and I guess it has created coping strategies to deal with uncertainty in the timing of transients. Then along comes something different, with the timing uncertainty removed - so the brain has to unlearn the coping mechanisms.
> 
> Now I am of course only guessing here, but it was very odd when I first heard Hugo - and that took 9 months for me to get used to the sound - I had this constant feeling that SQ was getting better - it was not Hugo, as new units sounded the same as my old unit.
> 
> ...



Rob, 
I have been listening to mojo non stop for a couple months now. Recently I have switched to using my Fiio x7, then back to mojo. I am trying to convince myself I don't need the stack. However, the x7 feels harsh, disjointed, rough, generally not "put together" . It is like in the x7 I am hearing several layers of the music all put on top of each other, but none of them fit very well like a poorly cut puzzle piece. The Mojo feels like the musical layers are put together smoothly (seamlessly) and no longer does the music have a harsh edge to it. Not a harsh edge in terms of a bright sound, but in terms of an unpleasant aound/feeling it produces that I cannot see clearly. 

You think this is the timing issue you are talking about?


----------



## warrior1975

bavinck-Please stop bro!! I ordered the X7 this morning, I'm getting a mojo, was trying to put it off, but posts like your are forcing me to purchase that today as well!!


----------



## bavinck

warrior1975 said:


> bavinck-Please stop bro!! I ordered the X7 this morning, I'm getting a mojo, was trying to put it off, but posts like your are forcing me to purchase that today as well!!



Lol, sorry dude. Honestly, the x7 is my most regretted hifi purchase to date. Worse, I scrapped it's easy to scrape surface in two places and therefore cannot return or sell it.


----------



## RedJohn456

h20fidelity said:


> Lol, it's not that intense, but yeah, I guess it depends on the individuals CPU speed...


 

 My CPU speed is more than adequate 
  
 But given how our auditory system interprets and integrates information, suddenly changing to the Mojo will take adjusting, especially if coming from having used conventional dacs for a long time.


----------



## parkman

You know another thing I find interesting, is since I sold my micro iDSD, I've been stuck listening with a Fiio X3 first gen, and I find my ears are wayyyyy more fatigued than they were with the iDSD. And yet, the iDSD had more detail AND I could listen at higher volumes with far less fatigue still. 
Really looking forward to the Mojo today after it's finished charging, as it makes sense to me that the brain and the way we hear things as far as timing goes is so crucial.
It's worth mentioning I've had some brain damage from concussions and I've experienced much greater sensitivity with my ears, and when impulse response is poor in my stereo system for example, I find it very tiring on my ears and my head. (I've put a lot of effort in researching acoustic treatments and high-end room correction software to address the impulse response and time domain for my speakers because of this)


----------



## rbalcom

steffi said:


> What will be the difference between Moon Audio's Dragon cables (Silver or Black) to make the USB connection with the Mojo and CCK?
> 
> What are most folks using to connect their Mojo to an iPhone?


 

 While I do not use my iPhone with the Mojo often, I have purchased and used both of these cables without any issues:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/172046678763
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lightning-Line-Out-Dock-to-MICRO-USB-cable-for-hugo-mojo-AMD-n5-iphone-5-5S-6-6S/321954079094?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35626%26meid%3D56dca9731b9f4317b3ba17be81fc595a%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D172046678763
  
 I originally was using the Apple CCK and Moon Silver Dragon cable, but it was just too cumbersome a setup for me. I like the second cable the best because of its' right-angle connectors. Delivery of  both of them purchased off ebay was long, but not unreasonable. The first cable is made by a Head-Fi member and came with a nice cloth bag to protect the Mojo while storing or carrying it.
  
 Good luck.


----------



## chillaxing

Is there a real big difference between upsampling and bitperfect on the mojo using tidal?  I'm trying to decide if I should purchase uapp or root my v10 and get v4a.  
  
 Excited, mojo coming in on Fri.  Lets see if it live up to the hype.  Gonna compare it to my idsd which is a pretty awesome unit itself


----------



## betula

redjohn456 said:


> My CPU speed is more than adequate
> 
> But given how our auditory system interprets and integrates information, suddenly changing to the Mojo will take adjusting, especially if coming from having used conventional dacs for a long time.


 

 I had iFi Micro iCan before Mojo, and immediately heard, there is something special going on. I didn't need more than a couple of hours with Mojo to make me sell the iCan, and fall in love with the Chord DAC.


----------



## warrior1975

bavinck said:


> Lol, sorry dude. Honestly, the x7 is my most regretted hifi purchase to date. Worse, I scrapped it's easy to scrape surface in two places and therefore cannot return or sell it.




Really? Damn that sucks. Sorry to read that bro. How did you find it stacked with Mojo? Mojo is in my shopping cart... Ready to buy. Lol.


----------



## chillaxing

I had big plans when I got the idsd.  it was gonna be my desktop on portable, but after lugging the thing around a couple of times in my pocket.  I decided the it wasn't gonna work out.
  
 Was gonna replace the idsd with the mojo but after some more reading and watching reviews.  I found out that mojo cant have multiple sources connected to it.  It won't differentiate which source to play or take priority. The idsd, I have both my comp and xbox one connected to it right now.  If i feel like watching some youtube videos while im on the xbox, i will just play the video and the idsd will automatically switch to comp and switch back to xbox when i'm done watching the video.


----------



## chillaxing

warrior1975 said:


> Really? Damn that sucks. Sorry to read that bro. How did you find it stacked with Mojo? Mojo is in my shopping cart... Ready to buy. Lol.


 
  
  
 Return the x7 and slap the mojo on your v10


----------



## warrior1975

I can't. Well, I can, but I don't want to. I love my toys. I'm very happy with the LG V10 to be honest. I just want a new toy to play with. After being spoiled by this phone with V4A, I can't go back to a DAP without V4A. I've had nice ones, all the way up to the AK240, and I'd prefer the V10 simply because of of V4A, and of course you being a member of the same club, you know what I mean. 

Really interested in what the Mojo will bring to the table. I'm not sure if it will do for me what it has done for others, my expectations are very low as I find my ears to be terrible. I couldn't differentiate between my AK240 or my ak100ii, and hard a hard time between the AK and my girls ipod touch 5g. So, my expectations are very low, which will hopefully leave me pleasantly surprised. 

Just trying to figure the best way to hook to mojo, coaxial or OTG. I'll probably try both, see if I hear a difference. If not, I'll go with coax.


----------



## Mython

chillaxing said:


> Is there a real big difference between upsampling and bitperfect on the mojo using tidal?  I'm trying to decide if I should purchase uapp or root my v10 and get v4a.
> 
> Excited, mojo coming in on Fri.  Lets see if it live up to the hype.  Gonna compare it to my idsd which is a pretty awesome unit itself


 
  
  
 LOL - $599 on a Mojo and you're quibbling over a measly $8 for UAPP?
  
 Just do it right. Point your browser to the Google Store and pony-up 8 bucks for UAPP, to feed Mojo the bit-perfect signal it really deserves


----------



## RedJohn456

betula said:


> I had iFi Micro iCan before Mojo, and immediately heard, there is something special going on. I didn't need more than a couple of hours with Mojo to make me sell the iCan, and fall in love with the Chord DAC.


 
  
 I meant in terms of the sound improving over time, meaning brain adjusting. The difference to me was evident immediately as well   I do miss the Mojo quite badly 
  


warrior1975 said:


> Really? Damn that sucks. Sorry to read that bro. How did you find it stacked with Mojo? Mojo is in my shopping cart... Ready to buy. Lol.


 
  
 I had both at the same time, and I would say they are more complimentary rather than being better than one another. X7 is a DAP first and foremost and Mojo is meant to augment existing dap or any smartphone, tablets what have you.
  
 They are fundamentally different in what they do, so I find I will end up owning both eventually.


----------



## chillaxing

mython said:


> LOL - $599 on a Mojo and you're quibbling over a measly $8 for UAPP?
> 
> Just do it right. Point your browser to the Google Store and pony-up 8 bucks for UAPP, to feed Mojo the bit-perfect signal it really deserves




Well ****, if you put it that way . I'm a big eq head and loved the eq on v4a, would rather have neutron, that's why I asked.

I know it's only $8, but $8 is still $8 if you find it not up to par. You know what I'm saying


----------



## Light - Man

betula said:


> I had iFi Micro iCan before Mojo, and immediately heard, there is something special going on. I didn't need more than a couple of hours with Mojo to make me sell the iCan, and fall in love with the Chord DAC.


 
  
 I asked *Twister6* about his opinion of the *IFI micro IDSD* (Dac-Amp) yesterday and those who are interested can see what he says below.
  
 My question was:
  
 I was wondering if you were getting channel imbalance at lower revs as others have mentioned?
  
 What is your initial impression of it - some prefer it to the Mojo and others think it can be a bit bright?
  
 His answer was:
  
 " Yes, starting to work on Micro review now!  Channel imbalance with analog pot is normal and rather common at a very low volume when you turn the power on.  I'm so used to it, don't even list or consider it as Cons. 
  
 I don't have Mojo, but heard about it being more analog, smoother, warmer.  *Micro IDSD* has a very analog smooth sound characteristic, neutral, maybe with slight hint of warmth. * I LOVE it!!!*  Burr Brown dual DAC does its magic, and iFi paired it up well with their amplifier stage.  But surprisingly, *I'm not as crazy about amplifier by itself* when connecting LO of another source.  The amp section is tuned to pair up and to compliment the built-in DAC, and a bit too smooth with external DACs of other DAPs I'm feeding it into.  Thus, I prefer to use Micro with Optical 3.5mm mini-toslink or COAX inputs to take full advantage of that awesome DAC/amp combo.  Of course, it works great as USB DAC connected to my laptop."
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/755971/twister6-audio-review-index-the-past-the-present-and-the-future/120#post_12442772


----------



## betula

light - man said:


> I asked *Twister6* about his opinion of the *IFI micro IDSD* (Dac-Amp) yesterday and those who are interested can see what he says below.
> 
> My question was:
> 
> ...


 

 I never tried iDSD, just iCan which is an amp. It sounds artificial and colored compared to Mojo. Never could go back.


----------



## Rob Watts

bavinck said:


> Rob,
> I have been listening to mojo non stop for a couple months now. Recently I have switched to using my Fiio x7, then back to mojo. I am trying to convince myself I don't need the stack. However, the x7 feels harsh, disjointed, rough, generally not "put together" . It is like in the x7 I am hearing several layers of the music all put on top of each other, but none of them fit very well like a poorly cut puzzle piece. The Mojo feels like the musical layers are put together smoothly (seamlessly) and no longer does the music have a harsh edge to it. Not a harsh edge in terms of a bright sound, but in terms of an unpleasant aound/feeling it produces that I cannot see clearly.
> 
> You think this is the timing issue you are talking about?


 
 Yes, in short.
  
 When I first heard Hugo I was struck by several things I had not heard from digital audio before. One was a sense of natural flow, where the rhythms flowed much more naturally - it sounded mechanical before. Second, you could perceive the instruments "talking" to one another - the subtle interactions of timing that turns a mundane performance into a great one. Thirdly you could hear notes starting and stopping much more easily - for example the initial crack of a wood block had much more impact, power and speed. Fourthly, I could perceive a much greater variation in timbre of instruments.
  
 The problem I had at that time was that it was totally unexpected, and I did not know what I had done to get this sound quality. It was not the increase in WTA tap length, as I had heard 32,000 taps before and that did not sound like this.
  
 The Dave project allowed me to understand exactly what I had stumbled upon, and in the case of Dave, further maximize it. Now the job of a DAC is to converted sampled data back into a continuous waveform exactly as was in the ADC converter, and I had improved the filters within Hugo that go from 16FS to 2048FS - this meant that I had recreated the analogue waveform in the time domain to a much better accuracy than before, and it was this better accuracy that gave the subjective improvements. I had done this in order to improve jitter sensitivity, reduce RF noise levels, all to reduce noise floor modulation, which makes a DAC sound smoother - but it also had these subjective timing benefits.
  
 The filtering was a three stage digital filter, and means I can recreate the analogue waveform accurately to a 9.6 nS resolution. All other DAC's work to a resolution of at most 16FS, which is only 1.4 uS. Moreover, getting to this resolution is not good either, as they have very limited tap lengths so it has gross timing errors too. The fact that I have very long tap length WTA filters, plus the fact that filtering is at 9.6nS resolution, gives Mojo this unique timing performance - and its that, above all else, that gives it its musicality.
  
 Hope that explains, Rob


----------



## bavinck

It does help, thanks.


----------



## twiceboss

Got my Mojo. But why i dont feel "wow"? Somebody explain?


----------



## Ike1985

chillaxing said:


> Well ****, if you put it that way . I'm a big eq head and loved the eq on v4a, would rather have neutron, that's why I asked.
> 
> I know it's only $8, but $8 is still $8 if you find it not up to par. You know what I'm saying




Neutron is buggy and worthless, glad i didnt pay for it. It will not output bit perfect to mojo anf if it does by some miracle-it will only last a few minutes before crashing and being permanently unable to do so again.


----------



## Mython

twiceboss said:


> Got my Mojo. But why i dont feel "wow"? Somebody explain?


 
  
  
 Nobody can guarantee that you will experience sound in the same way as another person.
  
 Listening to music is a subjective thing.
  
 Being impressed (or not) by anything in life, is also a subjective thing.
  
  
  
 However, numerous times in this thread, many people have remarked that Mojo gradually grows on them, and they end up being impressed by it, even though they weren't initially as impressed.
  
 That doesn't necessarily mean that you will ever be impressed, if you're not now, but it is certainly something worth considering.
  
  Here's one example, but there are many, many more in this thread:
  
 Quote:


redjohn456 said:


> Given how different Mojo is from conventional dacs, I honestly feel that the brain needs atleast a week to adjust to the Mojo, in terms of interpreting all the data being thrown at it. I would imagine a short 5 minute listen at a store won't yield much besides "hmm this sounds a bit different, probably sounds worse than my iPhone, yeah that must be it!"
> 
> I suppose the same could be said for any audio gear, but I feel this is even more important for the Mojo , which would also align with many people who state they they feel the Mojo sounds better and better as time goes on, suggesting that their brain is acclimatizing to how the Mojo handles audio.


 
  
  
  
 It also depends on what kind of music you generally like to listen to - if you like artificially-created music, or highly manipulated music, then you may not be playing to Mojos strengths of making acoustic recordings sound natural and realistic.


----------



## Ike1985

I am extremely dissappinted that mojo sounds worse with bandcamp than my phone. This is no fault of mojo's, which used to sound spectacular with my iphone 5 with bandcamp. Its the damn android upsampling, whatever genius thought this upsampling was a good idea shouod be fired. Unfortunately for all my streaming on android; bandcamp, youtube, etc, I cannot use mojo as the sound of the upsampled output is atrocious. Shame on samsung. The only time I use mojo now is when i'm listening to albums ive downloaded via UAPP. My listening is probably 80% streaming, 20% UAPP.

Won't somone please invent a program for android that bypasses the dac when streaming from other programs?


----------



## twiceboss

mython said:


> Nobody can guarantee that you will experience sound in the same way as another person.
> 
> Listening to music is a subjective thing.
> 
> ...




Well i can still give more times. Just got it today and soniceletronix give 60 days to return for a full refund


----------



## warrior1975

That's who I'm purchasing it from. I like their 60 guarantee.


----------



## Ike1985

twiceboss said:


> Got my Mojo. But why i dont feel "wow"? Somebody explain?




Depends on what you're listening to, the quality and mastering of it.

Also takes time for brain to adjust to new sound.

Suggest blue coast acoustic recordings in flac.

Also depends how good your phones/iems/ciems are.


----------



## Ike1985

denis1976 said:


> i have a iphone5 even a Fio x3 first version sounds better. ...away better...




Than the mojo? Lol, if that isn't a joke you need your hearing checked. I also have both and it's different leagues.


----------



## Light - Man

twiceboss said:


> Got my Mojo. But why i dont feel "wow"? Somebody explain?


 
  
 Try running it in for at least 24 hour even if you do not believe in burn in, it is well worth a try.
  
 A lot of people say 100 hours gives most of the benefits of burn in.


----------



## bavinck

light - man said:


> Try running it in for at least 24 hour even if you do not believe in burn in, it is well worth a try.
> 
> A lot of people say 100 hours gives most of the benefits of burn in.



Arguments for and against burn in aside, the reason why Rob says the Mojo is more musical are basically mathematical in nature. Listening to the mojo will eventually make that apparent, or it won't. Either way, no need to debate burning in the math of what Rob has done with the Mojo.


----------



## twiceboss

light - man said:


> Try running it in for at least 24 hour even if you do not believe in burn in, it is well worth a try.
> 
> A lot of people say 100 hours gives most of the benefits of burn in.


 
  


bavinck said:


> Arguments for and against burn in aside, the reason why Rob says the Mojo is more musical are basically mathematical in nature. Listening to the mojo will eventually make that apparent, or it won't. Either way, no need to debate burning in the math of what Rob has done with the Mojo.


 
 How can amp/dac affected by burning in?

 I believe burn in is too un strengthen the driver. Yes for headphones
  
 but what about solid state in Mojo :O


----------



## denis1976

ike1985 said:


> Than the mojo? Lol, if that isn't a joke you need your hearing checked. I also have both and it's different leagues.


hi, Nooooooo what i mean is that the Fio x3 first gen play much better than a iphone5...no mistakes


----------



## Light - Man

bavinck said:


> Arguments for and against burn in aside, the reason why Rob says the Mojo is more musical are basically mathematical in nature. Listening to the mojo will eventually make that apparent, or it won't. Either way, no need to debate burning in the math of what Rob has done with the Mojo.


 
  
 I am not debating it, I just suggested it as an option.
  
 This notion of brain burn in is the biggest crock of !!!! I have ever heard IMO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I suggest that you stop giving orders on this thread and leave it to the thread starter and moderators.


----------



## opienor

I took my Mojo out flying today. Happy to report back that Mojo is now certified up to 25000 feet


----------



## betula

twiceboss said:


> Got my Mojo. But why i dont feel "wow"? Somebody explain?


 

 I have an impression reading your posts in different threads, that you tend to judge equipment superficially and too quickly. Also changing your interest and purchases too quickly.
 I'd suggest you to spend a few days with Mojo, discovering the sound it produces. If you don't start to like it in a couple of days, then just sell it, as it is just not for you.
 But if that will be the case in a few days, you should really stop for a moment, and find out what exactly you are looking for in audio world.


----------



## twiceboss

betula said:


> I have an impression reading your posts in different threads, that you tend to judge equipment superficially and too quickly. Also changing your interest and purchases too quickly.
> I'd suggest you to spend a few days with Mojo, discovering the sound it produces. If you don't start to like it in a couple of days, then just sell it, as it is just not for you.
> But if that will be the case in a few days, you should really stop for a moment, and find out what exactly you are looking for in audio world.


 
 I just throw my opinion for the first impression. But meh, i dont need to sell it since Sonicelectronix gives the customer 60 days a full refund guaranteed. Much time to audition it. No worries!!!


----------



## warrior1975

Ok, I did it. Mojo will be here on Friday!! Hope I like it. I have a good week to use it before my girl gets back. Should be plenty of time to determine if I like it or love it.


----------



## bavinck

light - man said:


> I am not debating it, I just suggested it as an option.
> 
> This notion of brain burn in is the biggest crock of !!!! I have ever heard IMO!!!
> 
> I suggest that you stop giving orders on this thread and leave it to the thread starter and moderators.




See now, in general use I am more convinced of brain burn than equipment burn. However, each must decide on their own. 

My point about the Mojo is, it is math that makes the Mojo so great (Rob's algorithm that is doing the waveform conversion) . That will be occurring from the first second the Mojo is turned on, so equipment (possible?) burn in is not even a part if that equation. However, as Rob has said several times (and others have noted as well) it does take some time for us to become adjusted to the better waveform generation (brain burn in) .


----------



## bavinck

warrior1975 said:


> Ok, I did it. Mojo will be here on Friday!! Hope I like it. I have a good week to use it before my girl gets back. Should be plenty of time to determine if I like it or love it.




I think you will like it, congrats! What iems you using?


----------



## warrior1975

I ordered tralucent-audio-ref 1 too, should have by end of the month. My current collection is rha T10, Sony Xb90ex, and Heir Audio 8.a. Fostex Th900 headphones too. My goto IEMS until the Ref 1 Too arrives are the Sony Xb90ex. I've recently sold most of my IEMS, so time to add new toys.

Forgot about my asg g2.


----------



## bavinck

Mojo rocks:


----------



## psikey

ike1985 said:


> I am extremely dissappinted that mojo sounds worse with bandcamp than my phone. This is no fault of mojo's, which used to sound spectacular with my iphone 5 with bandcamp. Its the damn android upsampling, whatever genius thought this upsampling was a good idea shouod be fired. Unfortunately for all my streaming on android; bandcamp, youtube, etc, I cannot use mojo as the sound of the upsampled output is atrocious. Shame on samsung. The only time I use mojo now is when i'm listening to albums ive downloaded via UAPP. My listening is probably 80% streaming, 20% UAPP.
> 
> Won't somone please invent a program for android that bypasses the dac when streaming from other programs?




Switch to Tidal streaming in UAPP then.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jincuteguy

warrior1975 said:


> I ordered tralucent-audio-ref 1 too, should have by end of the month. My current collection is rha T10, Sony Xb90ex, and Heir Audio 8.a. Fostex Th900 headphones too. My goto IEMS until the Ref 1 Too arrives are the Sony Xb90ex. I've recently sold most of my IEMS, so time to add new toys.
> 
> Forgot about my asg g2.


 
 Where did you order the Tralucent Audio Ref 1 ?


----------



## warrior1975

From Gavin, spkrs01. PM is best.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

I realize that this is a losing battle as the listener in question has made up his mind regarding what he's hearing with the X7 vs the mojo, but--



rob watts said:


> Yes, in short.
> 
> When I first heard Hugo I was struck by several things I had not heard from digital audio before. One was a sense of natural flow, where the rhythms flowed much more naturally - it sounded mechanical before. Second, you could perceive the instruments "talking" to one another - the subtle interactions of timing that turns a mundane performance into a great one. Thirdly you could hear notes starting and stopping much more easily - for example the initial crack of a wood block had much more impact, power and speed. Fourthly, I could perceive a much greater variation in timbre of instruments.
> 
> ...




The only reason DACs need to upsample is to make room for an analogue reconstruction filter with a less steep rolloff than the brickwall filtering a non-oversampled digital sample stream would require. The filter would cut off at the Nyquist frequency of the oversampled sample stream, which is 16x (say) the original Nyquist frequency, leaving plenty of room for the signal to be passed without attenuation at the original Nyquist frequency.

16x upsampling is plenty enough for this--if that were all that the X7 were using. I'm not at liberty to fully disclose the workings of the ES9018S DAC the X7 uses, but what is publicly known is that it upsamples PCM and DSD alike into a high frequency multibit stream for subsequent ASRC jitter reduction, volume control and D/A conversion. Seeing as it does this upsampling for up to DSD512, in the case of 44.1kHz audio the upsampling factor would also be at least 512x.

But back to the central argument. Does a high oversampling factor increase "timing performance" of the reproduced signal? Quite frankly, no, it wouldn't, even if we pretended for the moment that the "timing performance" as a metric made any sense!

Your contention, apparently, is that the "timing performance" of the DAC is equivalent to the sampling period of the upsampled sample stream. At 16FS, sampling rate = 44.1kHz*2048 = 705.6kHz, sampling period = 1/(705.6x1000)s = 1.4μs as claimed.

The thing is, the D/A converter at the receiving end of this sample stream outputs ANALOG signals--and it does this by lowpassing the digital pulse train. An analogue lowpass filter does not dumbly "join the dots" of the digital sample stream--it has particular mathematical characteristics dictated by the fact that it preserves all frequencies in its passband and rejects all frequencies in its stopband. But a picture speaks a thousand words:


On the top, the D/A conversion of your upsampled signal as you would seem to have us believe is going on, wherein adding more points would smooth out the curve;
At the bottom, the D/A conversion of the upsampled signal as actually occurs--output is analog waveform that bears little resemblance to what an imagined "join the dots" curve would look like.

This analog filtering would occur the same way, regardless of how high the sample rate of the upsampled sample stream. As mentioned at the start, a really low upsampling factor (like 2x) would require the use of a steep analog filter, which in turn may lead to small amounts of phase shift at high audible frequencies, but this isn't an issue at all at 16x.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/769647/objectivists-board-room/1635#post_12203380

Elsewhere I detailed technical arguments regarding Rob's "timing" contentions, I have yet to receive a response.

----------
Don't mind me, I'm just taking an early retirement from my position as FiiO rep


----------



## Peter Hyatt

twiceboss said:


> Got my Mojo. But why i dont feel "wow"? Somebody explain?


 

 How much time have you invested?
  
 Also, go to something you are very familiar with and listen for detail.  
 Go back to the same song, sans Mojo, listening for the same detail.  
  
 With the massive amount of data being interpreted by the brain, it is going to take time.  I am enjoying keeping track of songs, specific parts, and the instruments and clarity that is impressing me.  As the days go by, it continues to amaze me.


----------



## bavinck

joe bloggs said:


> I realize that this is a losing battle as the listener in question has made up his mind regarding what he's hearing with the X7 vs the mojo, but--
> The only reason DACs need to upsample is to make room for an analogue reconstruction filter with a less steep rolloff than the brickwall filtering a non-oversampled digital sample stream would require. The filter would cut off at the Nyquist frequency of the oversampled sample stream, which is 16x (say) the original Nyquist frequency, leaving plenty of room for the signal to be passed without attenuation at the original Nyquist frequency.
> 
> 16x upsampling is plenty enough for this--if that were all that the X7 were using. I'm not at liberty to fully disclose the workings of the ES9018S DAC the X7 uses, but what is publicly known is that it upsamples PCM and DSD alike into a high frequency multibit stream for subsequent ASRC jitter reduction, volume control and D/A conversion. Seeing as it does this upsampling for up to DSD512, in the case of 44.1kHz audio the upsampling factor would also be at least 512x.
> ...



Oh man, this is getting good. Rob, can't wait to read your response!


----------



## bavinck

Joe Bloggs, if you read my earlier impressions regarding x7 vs mojo (and assuming my impressions are fair - which could be entirely bs) what is you take on why I am getting such a different experience with these two dacs?


----------



## headmanPL

So having been on the road with Mojo this week, I have listened to a varied range of music. At times it's amazed me. Many classical music pieces have left me open mouthed at how different (good) it can sound. 
Beatles tracks have been great fun. 

An old favourite has genuinely stunned me. Ocean Colour Scene-Marchin Already just sounds so different. I saw them live many times as they are great musicians and are fantastic live. 
This album through Mojo has never sounded so good.I know recently a couple of posters mentioned 3d imaging and width was less than good. Listen to this if you want to hear what Mojo can do. 
The album is so much more fun. Energy just oozes. It reminds me of them in concert. I wish I'd played it when I bought Mojo 3 months ago. 
I'm off to play it again


----------



## Joe Bloggs

bavinck said:


> Joe Bloggs, if you read my earlier impressions regarding x7 vs mojo (and assuming my impressions are fair - which could be entirely bs) what is you take on why I am getting such a different experience with these two dacs?




I'll discuss your X7 impressions via pm to avoid derailing the thread, bavinck.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

light - man said:


> I am not debating it, I just suggested it as an option.
> 
> This notion of brain burn in is the biggest crock of !!!! I have ever heard IMO!!!
> 
> ...


 

 The brain burn, or becoming accustomed to the brain interpreting the data is the most fascinating part of this to me.  Sadly, the engineer measurements are lost on me. 
  
 In the training I do, students do the work on paper.  Then it is done online.  It is all with words.  By the time they have studied for two years, the brain has become so accustomed to what they have been doing, that they are able to identify the words "on the fly", that is, live.  
  
 It takes many many hours for proficiency, but once the brain pattern is instilled, they experience success.


----------



## betula

joe bloggs said:


> I realize that this is a losing battle as the listener in question has made up his mind regarding what he's hearing with the X7 vs the mojo, but--
> The only reason DACs need to upsample is to make room for an analogue reconstruction filter with a less steep rolloff than the brickwall filtering a non-oversampled digital sample stream would require. The filter would cut off at the Nyquist frequency of the oversampled sample stream, which is 16x (say) the original Nyquist frequency, leaving plenty of room for the signal to be passed without attenuation at the original Nyquist frequency.
> 
> 16x upsampling is plenty enough for this--if that were all that the X7 were using. I'm not at liberty to fully disclose the workings of the ES9018S DAC the X7 uses, but what is publicly known is that it upsamples PCM and DSD alike into a high frequency multibit stream for subsequent ASRC jitter reduction, volume control and D/A conversion. Seeing as it does this upsampling for up to DSD512, in the case of 44.1kHz audio the upsampling factor would also be at least 512x.
> ...


 

 That graph is just the visualization of the smooth and liquid sound of Mojo vs usual chips. Very visual and self understanding. I like it.


----------



## x RELIC x

chillaxing said:


> I had big plans when I got the idsd.  it was gonna be my desktop on portable, but after lugging the thing around a couple of times in my pocket.  I decided the it wasn't gonna work out.
> 
> Was gonna replace the idsd with the mojo but after some more reading and watching reviews.  I found out that mojo cant have multiple sources connected to it.  It won't differentiate which source to play or take priority. The idsd, I have both my comp and xbox one connected to it right now.  If i feel like watching some youtube videos while im on the xbox, i will just play the video and the idsd will automatically switch to comp and switch back to xbox when i'm done watching the video.




Don't know what you watched or read but you can have multiple sources connected and the Mojo does have a priority on its inputs. USB > coaxial > optical.


----------



## Mython

headmanpl said:


> An old favourite has genuinely stunned me. Ocean Colour Scene-Marchin Already just sounds so different. I saw them live many times as they are great musicians and are fantastic live.
> This album through Mojo has never sounded so good.I know recently a couple of posters mentioned 3d imaging and width was less than good. Listen to this if you want to hear what Mojo can do.
> The album is so much more fun. Energy just oozes. It reminds me of them in concert. I wish I'd played it when I bought Mojo 3 months ago.
> I'm off to play it again


 
  
 There are a couple of nicely-recorded Ocean Colour Scene tracks on their old album B-Sides, Seasides, & Freerides
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NBTnGBkeIM
  
 The CD is well worth getting, and would sound superb through Mojo.


----------



## headmanPL

Thanks for the tip. I don't have that one (yet)


----------



## wym2

twiceboss said:


> Got my Mojo. But why i dont feel "wow"? Somebody explain?


 
  
 While I can’t explain why you don’t feel a “wow” experience, I wonder if you can tell us how you have set up your system and how you are using the Mojo in it.
  
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## twiceboss

wym2 said:


> While I can’t explain why you don’t feel a “wow” experience, I wonder if you can tell us how you have set up your system and how you are using the Mojo in it.
> 
> 
> 
> MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC




Yes, that's the thing i wanna know. For now, i just directly connect usb with my computer. Still a so so performance. I need what kind of connection should i do to make it sound good!


----------



## warrior1975

betula said:


> That graph is just the visualization of the smooth and liquid sound of Mojo vs usual chips. Very visual and self understanding. I like it.




I don't that graph was meant for the MOJO. Maybe Joe Bloggs can clarify. I think that's the curve of a dac using up sampling. I don't know, I'd have to read what Joe posted a dozen times to even begin to understand what he was saying.


----------



## RedJohn456

twiceboss said:


> Yes, that's the thing i wanna know. For now, i just directly connect usb with my computer. Still a so so performance. I need what kind of connection should i do to make it sound good!


 

 to be honest, using a better connection will yield a cleaner signal, but will not change a sound night and day. You have 60 days to try it out. The best thing I can say is that use the Mojo and mojo only as your main dac and let your senses adjust it. If after a few days or a week you don't feel any improvements in your enjoyment I would say perhaps it will not fit your sonic preferences.
  
 What are you using as your music source btw? Like 320 kbps mp3? Flac? Might be an issue there who knows


----------



## twiceboss

redjohn456 said:


> to be honest, using a better connection will yield a cleaner signal, but will not change a sound night and day. You have 60 days to try it out. The best thing I can say is that use the Mojo and mojo only as your main dac and let your senses adjust it. If after a few days or a week you don't feel any improvements in your enjoyment I would say perhaps it will not fit your sonic preferences.
> 
> What are you using as your music source btw? Like 320 kbps mp3? Flac? Might be an issue there who knows


 
 320 and above. I have few flac files. Many 320 and also 320 from Spotify.
  
 Yes, i will use Mojo for my main dac. Let see how it goes 

 Just change the Kernel Streaming though


----------



## RedJohn456

twiceboss said:


> 320 and above. I have few flac files. Many 320 and also 320 from Spotify.
> 
> Yes, i will use Mojo for my main dac. Let see how it goes
> 
> Just change the Kernel Streaming though


 

 Spotty is my main music source as well, do u have ur streaming quality set to extreme?


----------



## twiceboss

redjohn456 said:


> Spotty is my main music source as well, do u have ur streaming quality set to extreme?


 
 Yes, but desktop is only High Quality. Do we manage to get Extreme Quality in desktop?


----------



## RedJohn456

twiceboss said:


> Yes, but desktop is only High Quality. Do we manage to get Extreme Quality in desktop?


 

 my mistake, you're right


----------



## echoz

My desktop mojo setup:-
  
 Imac-ipurifier2-ifi usb power-gemini cable-mojo-heaphone/amplfier to speakers.


----------



## tuna47

dcginc said:


> Anybody having issues getting their mojo to work with Apple's iOS 9.3? Music comes out of my speaker on my 6s plus, not through my mojo.



No works fine for me check your connection


----------



## wym2

twiceboss said:


> Yes, that's the thing i wanna know. For now, i just directly connect usb with my computer. Still a so so performance. I need what kind of connection should i do to make it sound good!


 
  
 Mac or PC?


----------



## twiceboss

wym2 said:


> Mac or PC?




PC


----------



## AudioBear

Originally Posted by *dcginc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 Anybody having issues getting their mojo to work with Apple's iOS 9.3? Music comes out of my speaker on my 6s plus, not through my mojo.Quote: 





tuna47 said:


> No works fine for me check your connection


 
  
 How are you connecting?  Apple CCKs can be defective but if you don't have a CCK or one of 2-3 equivalent connectors you will get nothing.


----------



## wym2

twiceboss said:


> PC


 
 Did you set up Mojo with the Chord or other driver?


----------



## twiceboss

wym2 said:


> Did you set up Mojo with the Chord or other driver?




Chord driver get from the website


----------



## wym2

twiceboss said:


> Chord driver get from the website


 
 Just a few more questions - did the sound/music sound better to you after you installed Mojo than before? If you play FLACs or other lossless files directly from your computer, what software will you /do you  use?


----------



## twiceboss

wym2 said:


> Just a few more questions - did the sound/music sound better to you after you installed Mojo than before? If you play FLACs or other lossless files directly from your computer, what software will you /do you  use?




Mainly spotify. But i will use foobar when playing flac files. But yeah, i realize a bit better sq. But not a jump. Consider $130 to $599 is a big jump but sq is not. Wonder that...

One more, i can't find much difference between 320kbps and flac files too. Likely the same no kidding


----------



## wym2

twiceboss said:


> Mainly spotify. But i will use foobar when playing flac files. But yeah, i realize a bit better sq. But not a jump. Consider $130 to $599 is a big jump but sq is not. Wonder that...
> 
> One more, i can't find much difference between 320kbps and flac files too. Likely the same no kidding


 
  
 Well I think that you are all set to get a feel for the Mojo without too much "configuration" worries. There are a number of HI FI sites on the web - you no doubt are familiar with - that have samples of very well/ HI FI recorded music that are free for you to download and compare with your PC or other DAC you may have. Good listening and good luck in your research.


----------



## twiceboss

wym2 said:


> Well I think that you are all set to get a feel for the Mojo without too much "configuration" worries. There are a number of HI FI sites on the web - you no doubt are familiar with - that have samples of very well/ HI FI recorded music that are free for you to download and compare with your PC or other DAC you may have. Good listening and good luck in your research.




Thank you!

I will listen to this as long as possible. But i feel better now. Brain burn in...


----------



## wym2

twiceboss said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I will listen to this as long as possible. But i feel better now. Brain burn in...


 
  
 Ensuring that Mojo is fed by software that sends it bitperfect files - I believe foobar does if configured right - makes a noticible improvement in the sound of the music.


----------



## jarnopp

Another review...kinda meh:

http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-dacheadphone-amp/

(Sorry if already posted...hard to keep up!)


----------



## Mediahound

Interesting and funny-apparently the Mojo was originally going to be called the Trojan:
  
 https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=6m11s
  
 Edit: It was actually 'Buddy'.


----------



## noobandroid

mediahound said:


> Interesting and funny-apparently the Mojo was originally going to be called the Trojan:
> 
> https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=6m11s



he was very confused in getting to the word Trojan, a thing that man use and keeps on their pocket lol


----------



## Mediahound

noobandroid said:


> he was very confused in getting to the word Trojan, a thing that man use and keeps on their pocket lol


 

 I got it right away.


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> Another review...kinda meh:
> 
> http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-dacheadphone-amp/
> 
> (Sorry if already posted...hard to keep up!)




I like this part that he writes about the sound of Mojo.




> _"When I say the Mojo sounds natural, I mean that it renders musical timbres, textures, and transient sounds in a wonderfully believable and unforced way. As you listen, there is less a sense of being in the presence of bowls-you-over grade ‘great hi-fi’ and more a sense of effortless connection with the real-world sounds of human and instrumental voices. In short, the Mojo invites listeners to focus less on the constituent elements of sounds and more on the overarching whole. Note that this does not imply any sort of lack of transient or harmonic information, since the Mojo does a terrific job on both counts. Rather, it is more a matter of proportion and balance; instruments and voices simply sound like themselves, without any artificial spotlighting or underscoring of their sounds merely for ‘dramatic effect’. It’s the sort of quality you might not notice in the first 30 seconds of listening, but after enjoying a track (or album) or two one gradually becomes aware that virtually every piece of musical material the Mojo touches seems to come out sounding spot on.
> 
> This quality became most apparent to me in listening to pianist Alfred Brendel’s performance of Mozart’s Fantasia in C minor [Mozart: Favourite Works for Piano, Philips]. One of Brendel’s great gifts—especially for this music—is that his performances typically are less about pianistic flash and pyrotechnics, and more about subtlety, fluidity, and masterful touch. The Mojo played right into this schema as it, too, is capable of revealing (but never overplaying) almost infinitesimal shifts in phrasing, dynamics, and—here’s that word again—touch. When you listen through a Mojo, you can’t help but sense that you and your music are in good hands.
> 
> The Mojo’s organic quality focuses specifically on the timbres and distinctive attack and decay characteristics that are the defining ‘signatures’ of the instruments we enjoy hearing. To borrow a term from contemporary architectural discussions, I found the Mojo handily reveals the ‘materiality’ of the instruments in play. Thus, acoustic basses sound realistically large and ‘woody’, trumpets sound incisively articulate and ‘brassy’, tubular bells sound, well, believably tubular and ‘metallic’, and so forth. These might seem like perfectly ordinary things that all DACs and amps should do, but in my experience they are not as simple or ordinary as you might think. The difference I mean to point out involves the quality of authenticity; many DAC/amps can give you a fair simulacrum of the real thing, but the Mojo (like the Hugo before it) steps things up several notches in terms of realism, believability, and timbral accuracy."[/i}_


_
_


----------



## x RELIC x

mediahound said:


> Interesting and funny-apparently the Mojo was originally going to be called the Trojan:
> 
> https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=6m11s




Nope. :wink_face:




mojo ideas said:


> Sorry to say that the name we planned to use was Buddy..... not Trojan until Ken Kessler a kind friend advised me that in the USA buddy was famous a brand name for what every young and hopeful guy carries around in his wallet and that usually stays firmly in his wallet for months or even years if he's unlucky or an audiophile like most of us guys were.


----------



## Mediahound

x relic x said:


> Nope.


 

 At any rate, Mojo is a much better name than either Buddy or Trojan.


----------



## UNOE

I just built a SPIDIF cable out of a old TV composite cable.  Then clipped old floppy disc drive power cable from a old power supply (because this was the thickest wires I could fine with normal PC headers connection).  I removed the pins from the header/jumpers.  Then cut one of the heads off the old composite video cable which is rated for 75ohm.  Then recrimped the cut end of the composite to the jumpers and reinserted them into the old floppy drive header.  Then finalized the other end of the cable with a RCA to 3.5mm mono connector (which was less than $1 at moonrise) directly into the Mojo.  This gave me much less noise than using the USB to the computer.  Though feeding the Mojo with DX90 is still much cleaner even with just a standard 3.5mm stereo cable.


----------



## jarnopp

x relic x said:


> I like this part that he writes about the sound of Mojo.




Yes, but after reading 14k+ posts here, it takes a lot to raise the level of discourse.


----------



## dcginc

audiobear said:


> How are you connecting?  Apple CCKs can be defective but if you don't have a CCK or one of 2-3 equivalent connectors you will get nothing.




My 6 plus died yesterday and i replaced it w a 6s plus. The old 6 plus ran the mojo fine since buying the mojo 30 days ago. Only change is the new phone. Tomorrow Ill check the mojo on both my laptop and desktop pc's. If it works fine there, I'll assume the cck died.


----------



## parkman

With the micro iDSD you had to make sure that the iDSD was on before you plugged your phone into it, otherwise it would try and use the phone battery to charge itself and often it would cause the music to be intermittent, that's one benefit of two usb inputs, one for power and one for data! I'm assuming then it that it doesn't matter whether I plug my phone in before or after the mojo is turned on?


----------



## Mediahound

parkman said:


> With the micro iDSD you had to make sure that the iDSD was on before you plugged your phone into it, otherwise it would try and use the phone battery to charge itself and often it would cause the music to be intermittent, that's one benefit of two usb inputs, one for power and one for data! I'm assuming then it that it doesn't matter whether I plug my phone in before or after the mojo is turned on?


 

 Doesn't matter since the Mojo does not charge the phone.


----------



## analogmusic

About the Phone vs Chord Mojo. I tried it in my car, first the Mojo then Phone, then Mojo and Phone
  
 I could hear the downgrade in sound quality (to Phone) clearly each time. 
  
 Anyway don't take my word it, what hi-fi says this about the Chord QBD 76 DAC compared to some of the very best CD players in this world.
 "The QBD76 doesn't always sound easy on the ear like Unison Research's Unico CDE does; neither does it produce rich-sounding or warm results. No, it's all about fluidity, naturalness and the kind of cohesion that only the very best turntables can manage.Most digital players, even great ones such as the Naim CDS3/555PS we use as reference, sound slightly stilted in comparison."

 Read more at http://www.whathifi.com/chord-electronics/qbd76/review#r3KVXI3iFzSTEUUG.99
  
 Now the Naim CDS3 is one fantastic CD player, one of the very best in the world, which can easily make most turntables sound inferior. Every time I play the Hugo vs my entry level project turntable, each visitor to my home says the Hugo beats the turntable.
  
 The Mojo FPGA is even better than the one in the QBD 76.
  
 So I am quite surprised that some people claim the Phone and the Mojo sound the same, because they don't to me.
  
 The Mojo sounds exactly as described by what hi-fi "has the fluidity, naturalness and the kind of cohesion on the very best turntables can manage"


----------



## twiceboss

Damn tried with m50x, WOW. Spotify iPad > mojo > m50x.

It makes m50x sounds damn good!


----------



## jincuteguy

twiceboss said:


> Damn tried with m50x, WOW. Spotify iPad > mojo > m50x.
> 
> It makes m50x sounds damn good!


 
 Why did you say the Mojo didn't "WoW" you earlier?


----------



## Rob Watts

joe bloggs said:


> I realize that this is a losing battle as the listener in question has made up his mind regarding what he's hearing with the X7 vs the mojo, but--
> The only reason DACs need to upsample is to make room for an analogue reconstruction filter with a less steep rolloff than the brickwall filtering a non-oversampled digital sample stream would require. The filter would cut off at the Nyquist frequency of the oversampled sample stream, which is 16x (say) the original Nyquist frequency, leaving plenty of room for the signal to be passed without attenuation at the original Nyquist frequency.
> 
> 16x upsampling is plenty enough for this--if that were all that the X7 were using. I'm not at liberty to fully disclose the workings of the ES9018S DAC the X7 uses, but what is publicly known is that it upsamples PCM and DSD alike into a high frequency multibit stream for subsequent ASRC jitter reduction, volume control and D/A conversion. Seeing as it does this upsampling for up to DSD512, in the case of 44.1kHz audio the upsampling factor would also be at least 512x.
> ...


 
  
 I said from the outset that we are talking about very small differences here being subjectively important.
  
 A number of points:
  
 1. Mojo has a very simple analogue topology with a single stage analogue section. This keeps the analogue component count small, so improving transparency. But this means the OP from the noise shapers has to be low out of band noise, that is one reason why the noise shapers run at 104 MHz not the usual few MHz. It also means that the filtering has to be done within the digital domain.
  
 2. You make the assumption that stop-band performance is not important, that a simple analogue filter is good enough. That is an assumption, my listening tests have revealed that even 120 dB rejection is not good enough - increasing it further gave sound quality benefits - and you can't possibly obtain greater than 120 dB stop-band from an analogue filter.
  
 3. The nature of the filtering has very important time domain effects. You can't reconstruct transients perfectly (look at Whittaker Shannon sampling theory) without using an FIR filter with a sinc response - an ideal sinc FIR filter will return the original un-sampled bandwidth limited signal completely perfectly. An IIR filter, or analogue filter can't reproduce the original exactly - there will always be time domain differences.
  
 My contention is that these subtle differences are very importantly subjectively, you clearly think otherwise. We will have to agree to disagree.
  
 Rob


----------



## warrior1975

analogmusic said:


> So I am quite surprised that some people claim the Phone and the Mojo sound the same, because they don't to me.
> 
> I don't work for Chord, never got any thing from them for saying this, but it is quite annoying to read these ignorant comments comparing a phone to a Mojo and saying they sound the same.




Ignorant comments? Kind of harsh, no? Someone's opinion of how electronic devices annoys you? Are you serious?


----------



## parkman

warrior1975 said:


> Ignorant comments? Kind of harsh, no? Someone's opinion of how electronic devices annoys you? Are you serious?


 
 I just opt for ignoring such comments and just hope the intent was better than it seems.


----------



## analogmusic

Ok i have deleted the last sentence, a bit harsh, agreed
  
 The thing is when it comes to serious digital audio, companies like Naim who use Burr-Brown DAC chips, disable the digital filter of the DAC chip, and use their own code on a DSP chip that does the Digital filtering, and then have custom designed analog filters (that are hungry for current. I can't see any phone having this kind of hardware that is so hungry for current).
  
 These companies like Naim are very serious about not allowing out of band noise into the output as any amplifier does not like to receive 1MHZ Rf noise from a digital source. Rob has posted enough about modulation of RF noise with the musical signal that pumps up and down and adds a certain "digital" brightness to the sound. It may sound more impressive for a few minutes until its starts to bring listening fatigue , but I can't bear to listen anymore to this kind of sound. 
  
 So I can't hear that a phone DAC sounds the same as a Hi-end DAC from Naim, let alone, a Chord Mojo or Hugo.
  
 A very simple way to know is play some piano music on a chord mojo and then on any phone.


----------



## theintrospect

shigzeo said:


> He's an average joe with a very sensitive earphone. Mojo has more background noise than an iPhone 6, so there is that. You could definitely tell which is which, despite that noise difference being minimal.




It is unfortunate that the Mojo has higher noise floor. I guess this kills the deal for me. Thanks!


----------



## theintrospect

analogmusic said:


> About the Phone vs Chord Mojo. I tried it in my car, first the Mojo then Phone, then Mojo and Phone
> 
> I could hear the downgrade in sound quality (to Phone) clearly each time.
> 
> ...



Which "Phone" are you referring to ?


----------



## parkman

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Okay so, I'm stunned. I've listened for the Mojo for all of 30min and I cannot believe what I'm hearing. Song after song, the detail improvement is substantial! And where is the fatigue? I'm listening to parts of songs that normally hurt my ears and caused fatigue and now it's like the edge is taken off, yet I'm hearing more! I'm not gonna lie, when I had a read bunch of stuff about less fatigue and your brain being able to process it better, I didn't think I would actually be able to tell.. But what do you know! And it's not slight. Oh not at all. 

I'm so satisfied. I'm keeping this like forever. 
And it wasn't like the iDSD didn't sound good, it was way better than the X3, but this is just a whole new level. I'm ecstatic, if you couldn't already tell. 

Now if you could excuse me, while I go back to listening... I just had to share!

EDIT: I'm even gonna use the Mojo whenever I listen to podcasts, just because I can! Muahahaha, today is a good day.


----------



## chillaxing

Does uapp kill battery? I got it and used it for about an hr on tidal and it drained more than 50% on my v10


----------



## Blasyrkh

I suggest you try, for those that use it through USB, some kind of USB conditioner, like the jitterbug. 

I would like to know if it's me that is hearing things, or it's really true that these devices add some magic to sound. With hd800 is astonishing, mojo naturalness is widely amplified! 

I'm asking if some other kind of conditioner, like the ifi or schiit, would be even better


----------



## Blasyrkh

chillaxing said:


> Does uapp kill battery? I got it and used it for about an hr on tidal and it drained more than 50% on my v10




Uapp doesn't for me, I use it for 5 or 6 hours per day, and using my phone for everything else, and I come back home from work with 40percent battery. But I don't use tidal. 

Tidal uses a connection, and if you use it through 4g it can be battery consuming. But 50% is still too much...


----------



## ShreyasMax

parkman said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Okay so, I'm stunned. I've listened for the Mojo for all of 30min and I cannot believe what I'm hearing. Song after song, the detail improvement is substantial! And where is the fatigue? I'm listening to parts of songs that normally hurt my ears and caused fatigue and now it's like the edge is taken off, yet I'm hearing more! I'm not gonna lie, when I had a read bunch of stuff about less fatigue and your brain being able to process it better, I didn't think I would actually be able to tell.. But what do you know! And it's not slight. Oh not at all.
> 
> I'm so satisfied. I'm keeping this like forever.
> ...


 
  
 Congrats on your acquisition! I too hope to go down the same path as yours, pretty soon. 
  
 Cheers & happy listening


----------



## music4mhell

theintrospect said:


> shigzeo said:
> 
> 
> > He's an average joe with a very sensitive earphone. Mojo has more background noise than an iPhone 6, so there is that. You could definitely tell which is which, despite that noise difference being minimal.
> ...


Could you please share the reason behind ur statement ?

what's your source, the connection the iem or headphone ?


----------



## masterpfa

twiceboss said:


> Got my Mojo. But why i dont feel "wow"? Somebody explain?


 
 I read later on that a bit of Wow is now being experienced. I also see that most of your music is in 320 have a look at this site it has links to sites offering free samples, sometimes complete tracks and on sites such as 2L you will have the option to download the same track in all versions from CD quality 16/44.1 up to DSD 256 11.2896Mbit/.
 Give these a try, this was my 1st experience of Hi-Res files and I have not looked back since.
  
 Above all try not to analyse, but listen and enjoy your music, Mojo allows you to do just that.
 Also consider a free trial of Tidal too for 16/44.1 files


----------



## Rob Watts

Quote:


theintrospect said:


> shigzeo said:
> 
> 
> > He's an average joe with a very sensitive earphone. Mojo has more background noise than an iPhone 6, so there is that. You could definitely tell which is which, despite that noise difference being minimal.
> ...



  
 Quote:


music4mhell said:


> Could you please share the reason behind ur statement ?
> 
> what's your source, the connection the iem or headphone ?


 
  
  
 I am also puzzled by this. The iPhone results I work from is 3uV noise - which is the same as Mojo - the design brief for Mojo was same noise (in uV) as an iPhone. The recent review on these pages pointed to a dynamic range of 106 dB for the iPhone 6 - and at 1v RMS output, that points to 5 uV of noise - actually worse than Mojo's 3uV.
  
 So hiss on a very sensitive IEM with Mojo should be the same as an IPhone or actually quieter, but with the added plus of 5 times more output voltage too.
  
 Rob


----------



## headmanPL

twiceboss said:


> Mainly spotify. But i will use foobar when playing flac files. But yeah, i realize a bit better sq. But not a jump. Consider $130 to $599 is a big jump but sq is not. Wonder that...
> 
> *One more, i can't find much difference between 320kbps and flac files too. Likely the same no kidding*


 
 This was a WOW factor for me. There has always been a big difference in 320kbps vs FLAC. Mojo closes the gap to a ridiculously small level. SQ sounds similar, dynamics still sound different.
 I think you'll settle in and start to notice the Mojo effect soon.


----------



## sandalaudio

rob watts said:


> When I was a consultant for silicon companies designing audio chips, we used to have many listening sessions. Generally, it would be listening to small features, or small improvements that I had made - but the whole team would be involved. One engineer, struggled to hear any difference at all, and was self confessed deaf. Another engineer could hear differences, but had difficulty articulating them. The third engineer was excellent - he was as sensitive as myself, and very good at describing differences. Like me he only needed a very short time to accurately evaluate sound quality.
> 
> One of the three was a musician too. Can you guess which one was the musician?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I tend to agree with Rob
  
 For a compact gadget like Mojo, people often buy online without even listening to it first. I think that's the real concern for me, considering that this is a device for listening to music and not much else. It's like deciding to buy a sports car without test driving on a windy road.
  
 Mojo is pretty good value for money, but it's still quite an expensive commitment unless you're a millionaire. It makes sense to take your favourite pair of headphones, five or six of your favourite albums, sit down, and spend at least a few hours listening to the music. Not just some quick one minute A/B comparisons, but through the entire songs and albums. Once you're fully satisfied that there is a significant sonic benefit, then buy it. Otherwise, if there is no discernible difference, then don't bother wasting the money. Spend that money to buy more music.
  
 There are still a lot of people who believe the Hugo/Mojo is some kind of a mad hype that is made up by media marketing. Considering how many people ended up opening up their tight wallet and taking home the Hugo and Mojo after serious listening demos, it must be one hell of a marketing fad (I want to ask Rob how Chord pulled that off... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), or that it simply makes music sound better.
  
 People often say there are no shops or demo units near their rural farming village. In that case, ring up the dealers, ask around on Head-Fi for a meet-up, pack your favourite headphones and catch a bus or a train and find every opportunity to do a demo. It's really worthwhile. I get PM's all the time about demos, and usually have one or two Head-Fi people a week visiting my house for serious listening sessions. People often spend 1-2 hours flat out listening before making up their mind about buying something.


----------



## korotnam

sandalaudio said:


> I get PM's all the time about demos, and usually have one or two Head-Fi people a week visiting my house for serious listening sessions. People often spend 1-2 hours flat out listening before making up their mind about buying something.


 
  
 A great example of why I love this community.


----------



## masterpfa

Quite recently I have been to one of the "Linn Lounge" events, these are set up usually with dedicated evening, in this case Miles Davis.
 These have been designed to demonstrate the best that Linn have to offer and at this sitting the Exakt Akubarik Active Speakers and Klimax Exakt DSM network enabled player.

 Primarily having been wowed by my experience with my Mojo and Miles Davis through all the IEM's and HeadPhones I own. Now there I was expecting to be blown away by the Linn gear.
 I mean afterall we are talking about £20K+ active speakers and £8K+ network player. Surely a no contest?

 By now you can probably guess where this is going. What I will say in defence of the Linn set up is that it was not in ideal listening conditions and it was good, very good. I would say that this venue was not best suited for solo listening the acoustics may have been all over the place. But at the end of the day
 1. I would not, unless a lottery winner, be buying equipment at that price in the first place
 2. Would probably need to experience this in a properly set up home Linn system
 3. My listening through headphones allow me to tailor my listening experience solely for myself
  
 I did consider offering the demonstrators my Mojo to try inline to feed the Active speakers but I'm sure they would not accommodate this.
  
 I have since been back for a Mozart evening and again comparing tracks I own against those demoed, I personally on these 2 experiences would not have felt like I was missing out on anything at all while listening to the Mojo as I thought more details was gleaned from the music in my own setup.


----------



## Ike1985

psikey said:


> Switch to Tidal streaming in UAPP then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 
  
 I've tried t


psikey said:


> Switch to Tidal streaming in UAPP then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 
  
 I use the music feed feature of bandcamp to discover new metal, that isn't going to happen on Tidal.  Tidal can't hold a candle to what Bandcamp can offer and Bandcamp is free.


----------



## vapman

How many people want to see Chord sell a no-battery Mojo with an AC or DC jack instead of a second USB power for those of us who always use it in range of an outlet?
  
 I can tell you right now I'd have one on my desk at work


----------



## Ike1985

theintrospect said:


> It is unfortunate that the Mojo has higher noise floor. I guess this kills the deal for me. Thanks!


 
  
 Lol, your loss.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

masterpfa said:


> I read later on that a bit of Wow is now being experienced. I also see that most of your music is in 320 have a look at this site it has links to sites offering free samples, sometimes complete tracks and on sites such as 2L you will have the option to download the same track in all versions from CD quality 16/44.1 up to DSD 256 11.2896Mbit/.
> Give these a try, this was my 1st experience of Hi-Res files and I have not looked back since.
> 
> Above all try not to analyse, but listen and enjoy your music, Mojo allows you to do just that.
> Also consider a free trial of Tidal too for 16/44.1 files


 

 Thank you for the link.  I am going to try the samples.  I am in the free 30 day trial of Tidal and am enjoying it.  
  
  I thumbs up your post, though I must admit that I am having a lot of fun with the critical (analyze) listening at this point, because I am impressed by the definition and particularly enjoy highlighting specific points of specific songs and going back and revisiting them, particularly as 'brain burn' or 'cultivating taste' or, as I consider it, 'data processing' with Mojo continues.  
  
 I am both enjoying the music and getting an education.  I take Rob's posts, copy and paste things I don't understand, and do some quick research to help me grasp his engineering references.  
  
 I also take reviewer's specific song references and listening for what they hear through Mojo.  This is a lot of fun.  I may compile a "Mojo's Greatest Hits" thread of suggested songs from reviewers; especially those who reference exact points of songs or specific instruments to listen to.  
  
 Eventually, I am likely to reach a point where I am simply enjoying the music and become accustomed to the complex definition for some of my oldest music catalog, though I don't think I will live long enough to say the same for the complex classical pieces.  
  
 What a joy Mojo and good headphones provides.


----------



## uzi2

vapman said:


> How many people want to see Chord sell a no-battery Mojo with an AC or DC jack instead of a second USB power for those of us who always use it in range of an outlet?
> 
> I can tell you right now I'd have one on my desk at work


 

 I don't see the difference between the DC jack of the Hugo and the Mojo's second USB, which is essentially a 5v DC jack.
 The USB version is more flexible as it can be charged from PC etc. as well as the dedicated wall charger.
  
 Mojo with AC jack is going to require the charger to be built into the Mojo - more than doubling it's size...
  
 The battery is also part of the design in order to eliminate mains noise.


----------



## Slaphead

vapman said:


> How many people want to see Chord sell a no-battery Mojo with an AC or DC jack instead of a second USB power for those of us who always use it in range of an outlet?
> 
> I can tell you right now I'd have one on my desk at work




That would actually be my preferred format, maybe one where you could put a 9V PP3 battery in it for on the go use

The thing about devices with non user replaceable inbuilt LiPo batteries is that once the battery has died - which it will do, then I'll just throw the device into the recycling.


----------



## uzi2

slaphead said:


> That would actually be my preferred format, maybe one where you could put a 9V PP3 battery in it for on the go use
> 
> The thing about devices with non user replaceable inbuilt LiPo batteries is that once the battery has died - which it will do, then I'll just throw the device into the recycling.


 

 The battery is said to last around 10 years and it is replaceable. Yes, you would need to make the effort to return it to your dealer for battery replacement, but I can assure you that when the batteries finally die in my Hugo, it will not be going into the recycling... just the batteries.


----------



## martyn73

slaphead said:


> That would actually be my preferred format, maybe one where you could put a 9V PP3 battery in it for on the go use
> 
> The thing about devices with non user replaceable inbuilt LiPo batteries is that once the battery has died - which it will do, then I'll just throw the device into the recycling.


 
 The battery is apparently designed to last 5,000 recharging cycles from 0 - 100% and the battery can be replaced in any event by Chord. I doubt whether the cost of replacing the battery would exceed the price of a new DAC/amp. However, I'd buy a desktop version of the Mojo as mine is mainly being used with a desktop PC and has worked well with Stax gear. The size should be smaller than 2Qute/Hugo and I prefer Mojo's warmer sound signature.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

martyn73 said:


> The battery is apparently designed to last 5,000 recharging cycles from 0 - 100% and the battery can be replaced in any event by Chord. I doubt whether the cost of replacing the battery would exceed the price of a new DAC/amp. However, I'd buy a desktop version of the Mojo as mine is mainly being used with a desktop PC and has worked well with Stax gear. The size should be smaller than 2Qute/Hugo and I prefer Mojo's warmer sound signature.


 

 With a 6" USB connection to Macbook Pro, it is a 'desk dac' for me that I simply grab on the go.  It's the best of both worlds.  Plus...the battery may last longer than 10 years, as it is not known at this time.  The AC wire would actually be 'more footprint' on the coffee table that I work from.  
  
 How it is that my wife has an office and I am relegated to a coffee table in the living room is for another story.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 With the Mojo at home and on the go:  It's quite exciting to be part of something so cutting edge.


----------



## masterpfa

peter hyatt said:


> Thank you for the link.  I am going to try the samples.  I am in the free 30 trial of Tidal and am enjoying it.
> 
> I thumbs up your post, though I must admit that I am having a lot of fun with the critical (analyze) listening at this point, because I am impressed by the definition and particularly enjoy highlighting specific points of specific songs and going back and revisiting them, particularly as 'brain burn' or 'cultivating taste' or, as I consider it, 'data processing' with Mojo continues.
> 
> ...


 
 My pleasure

 (Confession I used to critical/analyse myself, thankfully I'm at the purely listening/enjoying stage now)


----------



## headmanPL

vapman said:


> How many people want to see Chord sell a no-battery Mojo with an AC or DC jack instead of a second USB power for those of us who always use it in range of an outlet?
> 
> I can tell you right now I'd have one on my desk at work


 

 Personally, not an issue for me


----------



## martyn73

peter hyatt said:


> With a 6" USB connection to Macbook Pro, it is a 'desk dac' for me that I simply grab on the go.  It's the best of both worlds.  Plus...the battery may last longer than 10 years, as it is not known at this time.  The AC wire would actually be 'more footprint' on the coffee table that I work from.
> 
> How it is that my wife has an office and I am relegated to a coffee table in the living room is for another story.
> 
> ...


 
 Have you compared Mojo to equivalent priced desktop DACs? I'm considering buying a 2Qute, but the cost is a serious factor and I have an Asus STX II.


----------



## headmanPL

masterpfa said:


> Quite recently I have been to one of the "Linn Lounge" events, these are set up usually with dedicated evening, in this case Miles Davis.
> These have been designed to demonstrate the best that Linn have to offer and at this sitting the Exakt Akubarik Active Speakers and Klimax Exakt DSM network enabled player.
> 
> Primarily having been wowed by my experience with my Mojo and Miles Davis through all the IEM's and HeadPhones I own. Now there I was expecting to be blown away by the Linn gear.
> ...


 

 Being a Linn DSM owner myself, and previously posted my comparison between the Linn experience via headphone out vs Mojo, I'm not surprised at your experience.
 You can never truly compare Loudspeakers to Headphones because they both give something the other can't reproduce because of the interaction with the room. That said Linn have SPACE to counter positioning issues (probably not for discussion here)
  
 I'm not for trading my DSM for our main room. However, since I bought Mojo, two things have happened.
 1) I haven't listened to Music via the Loudspeakers
 2) If I use the Linn for music, it's for convenience (all my music is on the NAS drive), but via TOSLINK into the Mojo and headphones
  
 I use it for TV and Music.
  
 I haven't connected Mojo to be the source, and the DSM then used as a power amp. I might like it too much.
 The main point is that had Hugo, Mojo or specifically DAVE existed when I bought the DSM, I am convinced I would not have the Linn.
 Nowadays, I would never get this expense past the Wife!


----------



## masterpfa

headmanpl said:


> Being a Linn DSM owner myself, and previously posted my comparison between the Linn experience via headphone out vs Mojo, I'm not surprised at your experience.
> You can never truly compare Loudspeakers to Headphones because they both give something the other can't reproduce because of the interaction with the room. That said Linn have SPACE to counter positioning issues (probably not for discussion here)
> 
> I'm not for trading my DSM for our main room. However, since I bought Mojo, two things have happened.
> ...


 
 My missus was also quite pleased, she could accept the expenditure on HD800, CIEM's, Mojo, DX-P1 but when we heard what the price was for the Linn set up we were listening too, a hasty exit to the door with her dragging me in tow, funny how strong a 5'1" woman can be when required (says a 6'5" 16st Mojo owner)


----------



## wdh777

Does anyone use a mojo in their car. I think I could run a mini out from the mojo into a mini in for my car speakers?


----------



## Mediahound

vapman said:


> How many people want to see Chord sell a no-battery Mojo with an AC or DC jack instead of a second USB power for those of us who always use it in range of an outlet?
> 
> I can tell you right now I'd have one on my desk at work


 

 This is a non issue. You can leave it on and plugged in to the charger all the time if you want. It will not hurt anything and the Mojo will not charge the battery unless/until it needs to.


----------



## masterpfa

wdh777 said:


> Does anyone use a mojo in their car. I think I could run a mini out from the mojo into a mini in for my car speakers?


 
 Hopefully a future project of mine

 Source>Mojo>Amplifiers>Speakers 

 Thing is with most modern cars these days have optical connections between head unit, amp and rest of the car......
 But that is another matter


----------



## Angular Mo

My Mojo is now all I have and my phone for audio joy. My hobby as an "audiophile on a budget" relegated to the tiny basement. Audio in the living room supplied by the excellent Peachtree Audio Deep Blue2 speaker.

My wife is on a war against cables (previously called them "wires" derisively); I had to remove from the den and place in my tiny basement man cave everything I collected over the past five years; I had two listening stations, one for the iMac and another on the sofa for TV audio headphone listening.

Blu-Ray/DVD player
VCR
Apple TV
iPad Air2 used as a video input 
Schiit Bifrost multibit
Schiit Vali, first edition
Schiit Wyrd decrapper
Mayflower Electronics O2 amp with the wood front panel
Toslink switcher
RCA switcher
Rolls RCA mixer I use for left-right balance
Denon UD-M31 Mini Stereo receiver and Speakers
Wyrd4Sound Recovery USB Reclocker
Akiko USB Tuning fork
IBasso P4 Warbler amp
Upton Regen
IBooster
Elijah Audio Konvertible cable
Straightwire USB cable
Supra USB cable
Lifatec glass toslink cable
iFi USB iPurifier2
Belkin 12-outlet pivot plug surge protectors
Airport Express
Beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm
Fospower 20-ft Toslink cables
Polk Audio subwoofer remains as an end table only.


Her current target is the listening station I set up in our son's room as he is away at Cornell Engineering;

Computer monitor
Kangaroo PC
LH Labs Geek Pulse Sfi DAC/AMP
LH Labs Pulse Blue
Riva speakers, two, wired to the Blue
Fiio E12 Mont Blanc
USB Hub
Airport Express

She wants a den esthetically pleasing though she never uses it. Does not even like seeing me in the den, though she does not uses it herself. Neither so I because there is nothing there for me.

And she wonders why I am so depressed.

"Those cables are your toys?"
"Yes, they connect my toys to one another."
"What are they for?"
"Here, let me show you, this connects a computer to a DAC which converts the signal from the..."
"Oh, I don't care what they do."-

So, now all I have is my iPhone and Mojo; headphones I need to hide in a closet. Cables are in boxes in the cave because drawers should be perfectly neat when she randomly chooses to open them.

Mojo is a life-saver, her's (joke.)


----------



## masterpfa

angular mo said:


> My Mojo is now all I have and my phone for audio joy. My hobby as an "audiophile on a budget" relegated to the tiny basement. Audio in the living room supplied by the excellent Peachtree Audio Deep Blue2 speaker.
> 
> My wife is on a war against cables (previously called them "wires" derisively); I had to remove from the den and place in my tiny basement man cave everything I collected over the past five years; I had two listening stations, one for the iMac and another on the sofa for TV audio headphone listening.
> So, now all I have is my iPhone and Mojo; headphones I need to hide in a closet. Cables are in boxes in the cave because drawers should be perfectly neat when she randomly chooses to open them.
> ...


 
 I feel your pain


----------



## chillaxing

wdh777 said:


> Does anyone use a mojo in their car. I think I could run a mini out from the mojo into a mini in for my car speakers?




You can. People use ipads and tablets for head units now a days. 

Phone>mojo>dsp>amps>speakers.

But I doubt you'll hear the advantages of the mojo since you need a lot of processing and eq work to truly have great sq in a car.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

martyn73 said:


> Have you compared Mojo to equivalent priced desktop DACs? I'm considering buying a 2Qute, but the cost is a serious factor and I have an Asus STX II.


 

 I have and like others, I want to be prudent about specifics because although I chose Mojo over others, there are some fine companies, with excellent reputations that I do not wish to disparage via comparison.  The companies are in a tough spot with the technology poured into the Mojo, and like you, I initially asked this question but deleted it, instead opting for PM's for opinions.  
  
 Also, I am not an audiophile, nor a professional engineer, so my opinions are quite subjective.  The only specialty I have is in carefully reading reviews and company's own statements (press releases, interviews, etc) and listen for honesty, first and foremost, as well as how much 'need to persuade' they employ, and so on.  
  
 An extreme example of such is seen in policy disagreements where, if you don't agree with me, you must be suffering from mental health issues (phobias) and/or are of such a low moral character as to render your opinion worthless.  When something needs to be defended by deceit, or worse, by attack, it is likely not truthful.  
  
 A smaller example is products at amazon where there is a cluster of 5 star reviews; all from those who "received the product for free in exchange for my unbiased review."  The percentage of free products and 5 star reviews is something to behold!  
  
 I saw rechargeable 18650 batteries with an entire page of 5 star reviews, all written by the same author (as evidenced in the language) who's first language is not English!  It is comical.  
  
 I thought I was 'set' with my Desktop Dac and Amp, and portable Dac/amp when I began to read the reviews on Mojo.  It was overwhelming.  Then I listened to the 30 min youtube interview with the head of Chord and was impressed by the honesty and humility.  It is rarer than most may think for people of success to speak this way and I, and others, find it in the business world to be actually inspiring.   
  
 When I tried Mojo, my reference point was good quality Dacs and amps.  I went immediately to a most familiar song (40 years familiarity) and immediately knew what the reviewers were all saying and why it was "product of the year" in some magazines.  
  
 I do respect differing opinions and I am grateful to Head-Fi for the abundance of knowledge here.  I have received excellent counsel on various issues and even now take Rob's posts, copy/paste the references I don't understand, and look them up.  
  
=784602&advanced=1]On Mojo, one man donated  many hours of work for us in the Q and A on Page 3!   
  
_*This is a great forum.  *_
  
 Now, if I could just save my pennies and get an in ear that is worthy of the Mojo, I'd be all set.  I have the Beyer T1.2 and use Tidal now.  Both came from reviews and recommendations here at Head-Fi.  It's an interesting place to read reviews, opinions, and to learn!


----------



## Layman1

masterpfa said:


> funny how strong a 5'1" woman can be when required (says a 6'5" 16st Mojo owner)


 
 Good God... I've dated an oriental girl who was 5'2" and felt she was tiny (and I'm only around 5'8" lol)..
 You guys together must be like when Klitschko was dating Pannetiere*, awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I salute you both.. does it cause any complications? Or have you tried sharing earphones whilst out walking? Might be a good excuse to keep the Mojo to yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 *NB: I don't follow social media or celebrity gossip. Names may be hideously mis-spelled


----------



## Peter Hyatt

For all my whining about pennies and needing in ears for Mojo, I can  scratch that.  No hiding cables in man cave in Maine.  
  
 I just got a text from my wife about having _*not known*_ the slide guitar was used on "Red River Shore" from Dylan and how happy she's be with her own Mojo!  
  
 "Tell Tale Signs" album, first version "Red River Shore" has it.  6.10 mark.  I didn't know either!
  
 Next up:  Mojo for wife! 
  
 5 feet nothing and barely a hundred pounds:    I wouldn't dare mess with her.  I'll get the Mojo! 
  
 It's a lot of fun to share such amazing things in life.  Neither of us can fathom what it is going to do with our growing love of classical music.


----------



## Mython

layman1 said:


> masterpfa said:
> 
> 
> > funny how strong a 5'1" woman can be when required (says a 6'5" 16st Mojo owner)
> ...


 
  
_LOL!_ - that reminds me of the cover photograph of a nice album _(not uber-well-recorded, but very pleasant)_:


----------



## audi0nick128

Concerning mojo use in the car. 
I thought the easiest way would be to get a car radio with usb out and analog in... Does a car radio like this exist? 
Cheers


----------



## wahsmoh

I bought my Mojo from Moon Audio on Tuesday and it should be here on Friday. They have excellent customer service and I wouldn't hesitate to order again from them. Free shipping is also a major plus to ordering with Moon. A service


----------



## captblaze

audi0nick128 said:


> Concerning mojo use in the car.
> I thought the easiest way would be to get a car radio with usb out and analog in... Does a car radio like this exist?
> Cheers


 
  
 the factory radio in my 2012 Chevy Suburban has a 3.5mm line input that I connect to my portable music rig to. the usb input is useless for anything other than an iPhone, and I don't ride that horse.
  
 although I get some decent sound from the factory radio, with my portable rig supplying the music and power, the sound in my vehicle is much more pleasing to the ear


----------



## captblaze

wahsmoh said:


> I bought my Mojo from Moon Audio on Tuesday and it should be here on Friday. They have excellent customer service and I wouldn't hesitate to order again from them. Free shipping is also a major plus to ordering with Moon. A service


 
  
 did you purchase any dragon cables also? I was on the fence when I put my order in the other day. the tablet(s) that I use for mobile audio don't support s/pdif out and I have a few decent short usb cables already


----------



## audi0nick128

I was thinking of an USB out on a radio running Android.. That way you could you could use the controls of the car radio... It didn't even come to my mind to use the phone... Since it is forbidden to use in a car with running engine... At least in Germany... I think I am getting old


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> _LOL!_ - that reminds me of the cover photograph of a nice album _(not uber-well-recorded, but very pleasant)_:




 Yes that's us

 Except that she's the one with just the tash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
*"Only joking my love, no no please not the Mojo anything except the Mojo"*


----------



## captblaze

audi0nick128 said:


> I was thinking of an USB out on a radio running Android.. That way you could you could use the controls of the car radio... It didn't even come to my mind to use the phone... Since it is forbidden to use in a car with running engine... At least in Germany... I think I am getting old


 
  
 with my vehicle you can do that with an iPhone. I don't do iPhone, so useless for my application. in the US playing with device while driving is illegal also, but I have many playlists and load those up prior to getting on the road


----------



## wym2

twiceboss said:


> Damn tried with m50x, WOW. Spotify iPad > mojo > m50x.
> 
> It makes m50x sounds damn good!


 
  
 Great to hear! you are well on your way...Good listening.


----------



## chillaxing

audi0nick128 said:


> I was thinking of an USB out on a radio running Android.. That way you could you could use the controls of the car radio... It didn't even come to my mind to use the phone... Since it is forbidden to use in a car with running engine... At least in Germany... I think I am getting old


 
  


captblaze said:


> with my vehicle you can do that with an iPhone. I don't do iPhone, so useless for my application. in the US playing with device while driving is illegal also, but I have many playlists and load those up prior to getting on the road


 
  
  
 I think you guys are talking about USB-input, no point in having an output on the headunit.  The newer aftermarket headunits support android and ios, don't know about OEM headunits.  Haven't bought a new car in years.  No point in using the mojo if your gonna use it with radio through the usb.  its going to bypass the any dac you use and use the headunits own dac.
  
 with that being said.  I'm gonna have to rip my car apart and install an AUX cable to see how the mojo does in my setup.  If I like it enough my next build will be a tablet and dac setup.


----------



## captblaze

chillaxing said:


> with that being said.  I'm gonna have to rip my car apart and install an AUX cable to see how the mojo does in my setup.  If I like it enough my next build will be a tablet and dac setup.


 
  
  
 I use the aux input connected to my portable dac / amp which in turns streams tidal (hifi), or I stream with plex media server back to my NAS (both over LTE) coming from my source tablet dujour


----------



## chillaxing

captblaze said:


> I use the aux input connected to my portable dac / amp which in turns streams tidal (hifi), or I stream with plex media server back to my NAS (both over LTE) coming from my source tablet dujour


 
  
  
 Ya it was stupid of me not to put in the extra cable when I did my install.  I was thinking why the hell do I need AUX for,  I got BT and USB now.
  
  
 FAIL...
  
 Now I got to take the dash apart for one cable.


----------



## masterpfa

chillaxing said:


> Ya it was stupid of me not to put in the extra cable when I did my install.  I was thinking why the hell do I need AUX for,  I got BT and USB now.
> 
> 
> FAIL...
> ...


 





 No "Face Palm" emoji available


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> chillaxing said:
> 
> 
> > Ya it was stupid of me not to put in the extra cable when I did my install.  I was thinking why the hell do I need AUX for,  I got BT and USB now.
> ...


 
  
  
 Will _this_ do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## chillaxing

Haha. Perfect

They do need to have more emojis


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> Will _this_ do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That will do


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> That will do


 
  
  
 Hahaha - I love the (unintended) double-meaning of that reply!


----------



## audi0nick128

@captblaze 
Yeah that's an option, but it lacks flexibility... Like playing Death Metal, while anoid by other drivers 

@chillaxing
But the blunt aside  The signal would be send back to the radio through the analog mojo output... So I ment usb out... 

Cheers


----------



## vilhelm44

Just caved in after months of reading reviews and got a Mojo.  I'm looking at the Fiio M3 as a transport as it's tiny and don't want to have a massive stack on the move. Is anyone using the M3 as transport or have any other DAP ideas to keep the stack small please? Preferrably with up to 64GB card slot and play FLAC?


----------



## bavinck

vilhelm44 said:


> Just caved in after months of reading reviews and got a Mojo.  I'm looking at the Fiio M3 as a transport as it's tiny and don't want to have a massive stack on the move. Is anyone using the M3 as transport or have any other DAP ideas to keep the stack small please? Preferrably with up to 64GB card slot and play FLAC?


. 
Welcome to the family!


----------



## vilhelm44

bavinck said:


> .
> Welcome to the family!


 
  
 Thanks . I must say that it lives up to the hype and sounds amazing, I wasn't expecting it to be so good. It's nice that things can still have the ability to surprise you.


----------



## bavinck

vilhelm44 said:


> Thanks . I must say that it lives up to the hype and sounds amazing, I wasn't expecting it to be so good. It's nice that things can still have the ability to surprise you.



For sure. What headphones are you using?


----------



## vilhelm44

bavinck said:


> For sure. What headphones are you using?


 
  
 Cosmic Ears CE6P. I have a QP1R too but prefer the warmer Mojo sound. Just looking for a small DAP to pair with it now for travel. I was goung to use my Samsung S5 but getting some interference from it every now and then, even though I've turned mobile data off.


----------



## headmanPL

chillaxing said:


> Ya it was stupid of me not to put in the extra cable when I did my install.  I was thinking why the hell do I need AUX for,  I got BT and USB now.
> 
> 
> FAIL...
> ...



Both our cars have aux in. 
Out of curiosity, I connected Mojo to each to see what they would sound like. 
Certainly, both sounded great. 
The convenience of Bluetooth and the fact road noise intrudes so much means I can't see me ever using it on the move. 

However, if Rob wants to design an in car stereo based on his technology, he can count me in


----------



## Mython

headmanpl said:


> .... if Rob wants to design an in car stereo based on his technology, he can count me in


 
  
  
 I think Rob's DAC tech' is already 'going places', without the need for a car stereo design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Not a bad idea, though.
  
 I'm interested to see how Rob's approach will develop, in the near future, given that he has already now reached a stage where he has a very high-performing code-base, 'easily' writeable to an FPGA chip of his choosing.


----------



## esm87

My jvc sz1000 arrived earlier, took me a while to get it sounding right to my ears. Amping it with my cayin c5. Anybody here used the mojo on the sz bass bombs? If so how was the sound?


----------



## x RELIC x

vilhelm44 said:


> Just caved in after months of reading reviews and got a Mojo.  I'm looking at the Fiio M3 as a transport as it's tiny and don't want to have a massive stack on the move. Is anyone using the M3 as transport or have any other DAP ideas to keep the stack small please? Preferrably with up to 64GB card slot and play FLAC?




The FiiO M3 will not work because it does not have a digital output. The cheapest you can get from FiiO with a digital output is the X3ii, but you'll need a custom TRRS coaxial cable to connect to the Mojo.


----------



## vilhelm44

x relic x said:


> The FiiO M3 will not work because it does not have a digital output. The cheapest you can get from FiiO with a digital output is the X3ii, but you'll need a custom TRRS coaxial cable to connect to the Mojo.


 
  
 Thanks for the info. I've just noticed that as well, I'll take a look at the X3ii.


----------



## wahsmoh

x relic x said:


> The FiiO M3 will not work because it does not have a digital output. The cheapest you can get from FiiO with a digital output is the X3ii, but you'll need a custom TRRS coaxial cable to connect to the Mojo.


 

 Hi Relic, I'm surprise I didn't communicate with you earlier. I ordered a Mojo that will be coming Friday as well as a Moon-Audio Black Dragon Coax cable and I selected the 4-pole plug for the X3II and 2-pole for Mojo side.
  
 I'm glad I did the research cause I almost ordered the standard one for the X3 first-gen. Moon-Audio's website cleared up that confusion since they make note of the difference between X3 and X3II and the same for the X5 and X5II.


----------



## warrior1975

What a day I've had. My X7 was out of stock, took amazon all day to tell me. Sonicelectronix.com, purchased mojo yesterday, they didn't email until today to verify the card due to me being a new customer and a purchase of over $400. Had an issue with the verification process, used my business partners card. Changed cards, used mine, I'm waiting for a phone call, which never came. I emailed them, they had to contact my bank to verify my info. Waited another 2 hours, emailed them again, they told me they need me to be on the phone with them and the bank. Cancelled the order out of sheer frustration at this point. 

Reordered from Moon Audio, paid for overnight shipping, hopefully, but I doubt it, but hopefully I'll receive it tomorrow. It's so damn late though, I doubt it goes out today.


----------



## Mython

Love the acoustic in this recording:
  

 
  
  
 and these are pretty good:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN820UnMrEY
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeYbeJzWmt4&feature=youtu.be&t=41m28s
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRQoMzXIZ3M
  
 .


----------



## esm87

Has anyone tried the beyer t5p 2nd gen with mojo?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

warrior1975 said:


> What a day I've had. My X7 was out of stock, took amazon all day to tell me. Sonicelectronix.com, purchased mojo yesterday, they didn't email until today to verify the card due to me being a new customer and a purchase of over $400. Had an issue with the verification process, used my business partners card. Changed cards, used mine, I'm waiting for a phone call, which never came. I emailed them, they had to contact my bank to verify my info. Waited another 2 hours, emailed them again, they told me they need me to be on the phone with them and the bank. Cancelled the order out of sheer frustration at this point.
> 
> Reordered from Moon Audio, paid for overnight shipping, hopefully, but I doubt it, but hopefully I'll receive it tomorrow. It's so damn late though, I doubt it goes out today.


 

 I received excellent customer service from Moon.  
  
 Mython, I love the Cello!  My oldest sister is more than 20 years my senior.  Just last summer, I learned she played it!  Strange how I never knew, but she married when I was just a baby.
  Thanks for the postings. 
  
 I am finding that Tidal has an excellent selection of classical music and I am enjoying some quartets of Beatles favorites, right up to the Israel Philharmonic.  I'm trying to pick some good albums from the early 20th century Russian composers (pre war or the time period between wars)  and am wanting to expand my knowledge of classical with Mojo;  would love more 'mojo' recommendations!


----------



## chillaxing

headmanpl said:


> Both our cars have aux in.
> Out of curiosity, I connected Mojo to each to see what they would sound like.
> Certainly, both sounded great.
> The convenience of Bluetooth and the fact road noise intrudes so much means I can't see me ever using it on the move.
> ...


 
  
  
 Yeah i've tuned my car pretty well.  stable center stage, instrument seperation, only thing is tonality but not to worried about that.  Not joining any sq comps anytime soon.
  
 As much sound treatment and tuning thats needed to make a car sound good.  A dac is probably one of the  last things manufactures worry about.  Most of the manufactures use a bur brown dac anyways.  Plus I didn't build my car to listen to it while its stationary so i can hear all nuance and detail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Still, if a high end dac manufacturer like Rob would throw his chip in something like a Pioneer p99.  I wouldn't hesitate to get one.


----------



## chillaxing

esm87 said:


> My jvc sz1000 arrived earlier, took me a while to get it sounding right to my ears. Amping it with my cayin c5. Anybody here used the mojo on the sz bass bombs? If so how was the sound?


 
  
  
 Ask Hawaiibadboy in the basshead thread, he turns his sz2000 into beast mode with a mojo.  He has a vid in his youtube channel.  But the c5 will do just fine, I paired my sz2k with the c5 and it was a great combo.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> What a day I've had. My X7 was out of stock, took amazon all day to tell me. Sonicelectronix.com, purchased mojo yesterday, they didn't email until today to verify the card due to me being a new customer and a purchase of over $400. Had an issue with the verification process, used my business partners card. Changed cards, used mine, I'm waiting for a phone call, which never came. I emailed them, they had to contact my bank to verify my info. Waited another 2 hours, emailed them again, they told me they need me to be on the phone with them and the bank. Cancelled the order out of sheer frustration at this point.
> 
> Reordered from Moon Audio, paid for overnight shipping, hopefully, but I doubt it, but hopefully I'll receive it tomorrow. It's so damn late though, I doubt it goes out today.


 
 what a bad luck day man
  
 so will u get ur mojo and x7 tomorrow?


----------



## dcginc

Sure enough, a dead cck cable. Oddly this cable died the same day my iphone 6 plus died which was replaced by apple. Lightning port was not letting in voltage to charge battery.. Cause and causality ... No clue what caused what though


----------



## warrior1975

sound eq said:


> what a bad luck day man
> 
> so will u get ur mojo and x7 tomorrow?




X7 has shipped. Mojo I ordered too late, so maybe tomorrow and I'll get lucky with a Saturday delivery, if not I'll get it Monday.


----------



## ahmad-bayern

mojo or NFB-29 ?


----------



## esm87

chillaxing said:


> Ask Hawaiibadboy in the basshead thread, he turns his sz2000 into beast mode with a mojo.  He has a vid in his youtube channel.  But the c5 will do just fine, I paired my sz2k with the c5 and it was a great combo.


ye Im in regular contact with him, awesome guy. Have you tried the sz2000 with mojo? Im trying to determine the quality upgrades I will get from using the c5 as my amping source as to the mojo being my dac and amp source. Cheers for replying bro


----------



## chillaxing

esm87 said:


> ye Im in regular contact with him, awesome guy. Have you tried the sz2000 with mojo? Im trying to determine the quality upgrades I will get from using the c5 as my amping source as to the mojo being my dac and amp source. Cheers for replying bro




I sold mine awhile ago but gonna buy another pair. There is no,other headphone like it and probably will never be again. So I want a pair before they are all gone. 

If your kung-fu is good with the eq and you have the funds the mojo is a great choice. It will probably kill the upgrade big for awhile too. That's why I just went ahead and got one. No need to upgrade from here. I would prefer a bass switch but no need if you know how to eq.


----------



## esm87

chillaxing said:


> I sold mine awhile ago but gonna buy another pair. There is no,other headphone like it and probably will never be again. So I want a pair before they are all gone.
> 
> If your kung-fu is good with the eq and you have the funds the mojo is a great choice. It will probably kill the upgrade big for awhile too. That's why I just went ahead and got one. No need to upgrade from here. I would prefer a bass switch but no need if you know how to eq.


ye I'll probs grab an sz2k aswell as they are going to be hot property down the line. Theyre unique, im learning the EQ, i take a preset then custom the bass if the vocals are crisp. I got it sounding good for my ears, it will get better in time.

Im going to an audio shop tomorrow morning to test this mojo. Im happy to drop £400 if it sounds as good as everyone says plus its future proofing. Im eyeing up the se846 or beyer t5p 2nd gen, both of which should pair awesome with mojo


----------



## theintrospect

rob watts said:


> I am also puzzled by this. The iPhone results I work from is 3uV noise - which is the same as Mojo - the design brief for Mojo was same noise (in uV) as an iPhone. The recent review on these pages pointed to a dynamic range of 106 dB for the iPhone 6 - and at 1v RMS output, that points to 5 uV of noise - actually worse than Mojo's 3uV.
> 
> So hiss on a very sensitive IEM with Mojo should be the same as an IPhone or actually quieter, but with the added plus of 5 times more output voltage too.
> 
> Rob




Thank you Rob. I want to use the Mojo with my Shure se846, which are very sensitive at 9 Ohm output impedance. iPhone 6+'s output impedance is 3.6 Ohm, so I thought that the mojo with it's stunning 75 mOhm would be much quieter. It seems it's not only the output impedance that matters as far bg noise floor is concerned; please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## music4mhell

theintrospect said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > I am also puzzled by this. The iPhone results I work from is 3uV noise - which is the same as Mojo - the design brief for Mojo was same noise (in uV) as an iPhone. The recent review on these pages pointed to a dynamic range of 106 dB for the iPhone 6 - and at 1v RMS output, that points to 5 uV of noise - actually worse than Mojo's 3uV.
> ...


whivh usb cable u r using ?


----------



## theintrospect

music4mhell said:


> whivh usb cable u r using ?




I have not tried the Mojo yet; I was asking how it compares to iPhone6+, and some folks reported that it has higher bg noise floor compared to the iPhone when paired with the 846s.


----------



## analogmusic

wdh777 said:


> Does anyone use a mojo in their car. I think I could run a mini out from the mojo into a mini in for my car speakers?




I run a mojo in my car every day the way you described and I love it


----------



## bikutoru

analogmusic said:


> I run a mojo in my car every day the way you described and I love it


 

 Are you sure the mojo's noise floor doesn't bother you? How can you concentrate on driving?


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> Love the acoustic in this recording:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theintrospect

bikutoru said:


> Are you sure the mojo's noise floor doesn't bother you? How can you concentrate on driving? :blink:




Funny


----------



## noobandroid

this popped out today


----------



## Wyd4

Can't wait for the add ons. 

Particularly the bt and dap mods. 

Very excite.


----------



## Lohb

noobandroid said:


> this popped out today


 

 Which add-on is that one ?


----------



## ph58

ahmad-bayern said:


> mojo or NFB-29 ?


 

 I really like to ! ,  if someone make a comparison of this 2 Dac Amp . I have the MOJO that is great , but how about the Audio GD NFB 29 ?  That is more powerful then the MOJO , Iit is for my LCD 2 Fazor . Thanks in advance .


----------



## noobandroid

lohb said:


> Which add-on is that one ? :basshead:



it was kind of blurry in details, and it is still unnamed, but it works as a battery / connector of sone sort


----------



## deltronzero

Can we not post pics like that without explaining what it is?  What's the point, hype us up and have us beg asking you what it is?


----------



## iDesign

deltronzero said:


> Can we not post pics like that without explaining what it is?  What's the point, hype us up and have us beg asking you what it is?


 
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/03/chord-electronics-extend-mojo-at-canjam-socal-2016/
  
 Its a ridiculous $45.00 box that is completely hollow and said to make it easier to strap the Mojo to an iPhone or Android device without covering the screen. End of story.


----------



## lurk

So one can rubber strap it easier with your smart phones...


----------



## Slaphead

Today is the first chance I've had to listen to the Mojo at length, this time with my DT880 Pros. I've been feeding it some ALAC (16/44.1) of various classical pieces and there's definitely something about this little box. It's almost as if it's tamed the DT880s a bit.

At first I thought it had pulled the treble back a bit, but no the DT880 treble is still there, it's just, I don't know, more natural.

I'm currently listening to Mozarts Piano Concerto 23, and I just seem to be.... .....getting distracted by the music. It's like I'm involved with it more than usual.

Being the cynic that I am I'm going to put it down to the psychological desire to want to like a new thing.

That said there does seem to be something going on, I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Timing is better and smoother on Mojo than your previous dac I would think. It sounds more natural because the dac is doing a better job converting.


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> I'm not the original person who took the picture, the author spotted it at socal, and is "supposedly" to replace connection of the mojo into standard usb so it "might" solve otg cable and cck issue, according to what i read. this is a confirmed accessories and will be up for a giveaway by chord when the announcement is ready




The accessory doesn't do anything except for swallowing (encasing) the CCK for a neater package. Chord has announced this a long time ago and it's the first in a series of add-ons for the Mojo. It won't solve any "issue" except for the issue of a messy cable connection, and won't replace your current cables.


----------



## noobandroid

x relic x said:


> The accessory doesn't do anything except for swallowing (encasing) the CCK for a neater package. Chord has announced this a long time ago and it's the first in a series of add-ons for the Mojo. It won't solve any "issue" except for the issue of a messy cable connection, and won't replace your current cables.



so for the otg android it functions the same?or just cck only?


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> so for the otg android it functions the same?or just cck only?




Tuck your existing cable in the box. Plug in power to the extended USB.

From the article:

_"Bringing extra length to the Mojo is Chord’s soon-to-released and as-yet-unnamed extension kit: a near-hollow plastic extender clips onto the Mojo and, plus-sized devices aside (see header pic), better facilitates smartphone strap-on. The extender widget’s internals swallows the larger end of Apple’s CCK or an Android OTG cable.

..........

A small internal circuit board ensures that a charging port remains accessible without the need for widget detachment. Expect pricing on the Mojo extender kit to come it at around US$45 (which includes rubber bands)."_


----------



## lukeap69

Maybe useful to iPhones but not Android phones IMO.


----------



## Mojo ideas

idesign said:


> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/03/chord-electronics-extend-mojo-at-canjam-socal-2016/
> 
> Its a ridiculous $45.00 box that is completely hollow and said to make it easier to strap the Mojo to an iPhone or Android device without covering the screen. End of story.


 Where did that nonsense come from! We will be supplying six difficult to get USB cables of various types plus, two optical cables, plus four bands and the adaptor for both Apple and android phones for around the figure you mention why are you sniping at us? When all we are trying to achieve with this pack is to help people who may not be so up in this hobby as you obviously are to get started with mojo. This total package is not a money maker for us if you think it is so ridiculous, you don't have to buy it. It module is the size it is for several reasons one to swallow the Fat end of the Apple CCK two it had to be a reasonable size to match the other far more complex modules that have so much electronics inside that they had to be that size. John Franks.


----------



## Slaphead

mojo ideas said:


> Where did that nonsense come from! We will be supplying six difficult to get USB cables of various types plus, two optical cables, plus four bands and the adaptor for both Apple and android phones for around the figure you mention why are you sniping at us? When all we are trying to achieve with this pack is to help people who may not be so up in this hobby as you obviously are to get started with mojo. This total package is not a money maker for us if you think it is so ridiculous, you don't have to buy it. It module is the size it is for several reasons one to swallow the Fat end of the Apple CCK two it had to be a reasonable size to match the other far more complex modules that have so much electronics inside that they had to be that size. John Franks.




To be fair that article fails to mention the collection of cables that come with it, and with that in mind $45 for seemingly just a bolt on plastic box seemed a bit much, even for me where in Switzerland we pay through the nose for a lot of basic things.

For me it would be worth the price for the cables alone - last week I paid more than $45 just for two 1 meter micro USB cables just to hook my Mojo up.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I read the article and I don't see a company yielding so much expensive technology into a package so marvelously suited and affordable for the typical smart phone owner to enjoy music in ways only audiophiles have, not following through properly...it is not reasonable.
  
 I am excited about the modules coming and expect them to be of the same top shelf quality as the Mojo.   

 I get the strangest feeling that I am holding technology in my hand that I can no way afford, yet here it is in a tiny package, giving me clarity and detail previously unthought of.  
  
 No way this company goes this far for us, only to let us down.  It isn't going to happen.


----------



## Mython

It does seem like it's probably little more than an unfortunate case of 'Chinese whispers'.
  
 As Geoffrey Rush famously said, in the film 'Shakespeare in Love', *"it will turn out well!"*
  
  
  
 I've known about the cables for a while, and I'm confident this bundle will be of benefit to everyone.
  
  
 A substantial proportion of this thread is concerned with the hunt for suitable cables, and all of us know how awkward it is to locate them and ship them from other countries, so I reckon it'll be _self-evident_ that the forthcoming cable bundle is not about profit, but about making Mojo customers lives easier.
  
  
  
 I must say, I was rather hoping that the module would be translucent, with a colour-changing LED 'mood-light', within.  Oh well, I guess one can't have everything!


----------



## Duncan

Don't even go there, had a short phase of getting "odd" USB cables, colour changing, light chasing etc...

Crazy what you can get these days!

I still think hand on heart that I prefer the mojo to the Hugo, a much more "me" sound.


----------



## Mython

duncan said:


> Don't even go there, had a short phase of getting "odd" USB cables, colour changing, light chasing etc...
> 
> Crazy what you can get these days!
> 
> I still think hand on heart that I prefer the mojo to the Hugo, a much more *<mini>*"me" sound.


----------



## Light - Man

Originally Posted by *Duncan* 



 Don't even go there, had a short phase of getting "odd" USB cables, colour changing, light chasing etc...

 Crazy what you can get these days!

 I still think hand on heart that I prefer the mojo to the Hugo, a much more *<mini>*"me" sound.
  
 Quote:


mython said:


>


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm.just super exited for that SD transport attachment, can you guys imagine the synergy (I would think it's good)


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

How is it known, how long the battery lasts, or how many recycles it can take before its demise?
 Surely this can only be an estimate [which are usually exagerations anyway] not fact.The device may fail to work long before the 10 years or 5000 recycles is reached. Perhaps a better guide would be how long before the line out voltage of 3 volts RMS, is no longer attainable.
 Having said that, the fact that 100000 people per month maybe more, will be sending their Mojo back to chord to have the battery replaced is a worrying scenario. With modules making the Mojo updateable,and [has anyone heard of a Mojo falure yet] it seems a reliable product so far, there will be plenty around even if only for desktop use, as miniturisation will reduce the Mojo to a watch sized device by then.
 Anyway i'm sure Chord will have forseen these events in their plans to take over the world and will reassure us that they have contingencies in place to deal with it.
  
 Hey slaphead, bet you you cant do a 20 minute analysis only session with the Mojo, thats 20 mins now, no enjoying it now, just analysis


----------



## esm87

Just picked the mojo up from a store but the store didnt stock the OTG usb cable to connect to my s6 edge for playback. Does anyone know if the usb connecting cable that comes with a cayin c5 works as an OTG cable?? Thought Id ask, struggling to find an OTG cable in a shop


----------



## Ike1985

To all those experiencing significant emi/rf issues, get yourself some ferrite devices-you can find them on old cables on your house. You really have to play with the positioning of the devices yo get them to work right. Ive always had atrocious interference that is way louder than the music, but now i seem to have found a placement that eliminates most of it. You need to place the largest one as close to mojo as you can get, wrapping the chord through it several times.

Cant seem to upload a pic with my s7 edge.


----------



## audi0nick128

Seems like Mr. Darko knows more about the way more existing second module... 

Quote :
'My hands are tied. What I can tell you is this more functionally diverse module will obviate the need for any physical connection between smartphone and Mojo but also further cement the Mojo’s present position as the number one goto DAC for two-channel rigs below a grand.

‘Game changer’ is an overused phrase that borders on cliché but this second module promises to be exactly that. '
End Quote. 

So any hackers present wanna help to untie his hands?


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Seems like Mr. Darko knows more about the way more existing second module...
> 
> Quote :
> 'My hands are tied. What I can tell you is this more functionally diverse module will obviate the need for any physical connection between smartphone and Mojo but also further cement the Mojo’s present position as the number one goto DAC for two-channel rigs below a grand.
> ...


 
  
 John Franks has, himself, discussed the forthcoming modules:
  
 https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=27m56s
  
  
_(Darko is clearly referring to the Bluetooth module)_


----------



## almarti

Is it possible I am getting a better sound quality and experience with W7+foobar2000+Mojo+HD600 than W7+foobar2000+SchiitModi2+SchiitAgard2+HD600?
  
 If I am not fool and that's true, what to change? The Modi 2 or the Asgard 2? Or both?
 Thanks.


----------



## Ike1985

almarti said:


> Is it possible I am getting a better sound quality and experience with W7+foobar2000+Mojo+HD600 than W7+foobar2000+SchiitModi2+SchiitAgard2+HD600?
> 
> If I am not fool and that's true, what to change? The Modi 2 or the Asgard 2? Or both?
> Thanks.




Only if one of them is sampling instead of transmitting bit perfect.


----------



## esm87

Will any micro to micro work for connecting this to my s6 edge? Got the mojo but not the cable


----------



## betula

almarti said:


> Is it possible I am getting a better sound quality and experience with W7+foobar2000+Mojo+HD600 than W7+foobar2000+SchiitModi2+SchiitAgard2+HD600?
> 
> If I am not fool and that's true, what to change? The Modi 2 or the Asgard 2? Or both?
> Thanks.


 

 It is possible.
 In my opinion you can sell the Modi 2.
 Check if you prefer Mojo to Asgard 2, or Mojo on its own.
 If you prefer Mojo on its own, you can sell Asgard 2 as well.


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Will any micro to micro work for connecting this to my s6 edge? Got the mojo but not the cable


 
  
 No, it _must_ be an OTG cable (as opposed to a standard data or charging cable)
  
 Look in *Post #3* for more info


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> John Franks has, himself, discussed the forthcoming modules:
> 
> https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=27m56s
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link... Will check it out. 
Yeah right Bluetooth makes sense...although I don't like it... But maybe it's APTX MQA  
But what could be behind the cementing of mojo s position in a 2 channel system?


----------



## esm87

Anybody care to link me to a uk micro usb otg cable please. Cant seem to find what Im after, only result I can see is a 2metre cable and a lindy cable thats got terrible reviews??


----------



## wahsmoh

almarti said:


> Is it possible I am getting a better sound quality and experience with W7+foobar2000+Mojo+HD600 than W7+foobar2000+SchiitModi2+SchiitAgard2+HD600?
> 
> If I am not fool and that's true, what to change? The Modi 2 or the Asgard 2? Or both?
> Thanks.


 

 Change the Modi for a better DAC before you change the Asgard 2. I'm getting my Mojo today and I can compare the Mojo to my standalone desktop setup which consists of a Bimby, Theta DS Pro progenyA, and Asgard 2.
  
 I always felt like the Bimby was a little bit too polite to prefer it to the old Theta. My Mojo is out for delivery so I'm just anxiously waiting for it to get here


----------



## Alchemist007

wahsmoh said:


> Change the Modi for a better DAC before you change the Asgard 2. I'm getting my Mojo today and I can compare the Mojo to my standalone desktop setup which consists of a Bimby, Theta DS Pro progenyA, and Asgard 2.
> 
> I always felt like the Bimby was a little bit too polite to prefer it to the old Theta. My Mojo is out for delivery so I'm just anxiously waiting for it to get here


 

 Looking forward to the comparison


----------



## esm87

So all of a sudden, this micro usb otg cable to connect the mojo to my s6 edge is like finding the holy grail...


----------



## almarti

betula said:


> It is possible.
> In my opinion you can sell the Modi 2.
> Check if you prefer Mojo to Asgard 2, or Mojo on its own.
> If you prefer Mojo on its own, you can sell Asgard 2 as well.


 
  
 Thanks, that's I am afraid of the Mojo can be converted as the only DAC/HedphoneAmp both for dekstop setup and travel setup.
 I have in the box an Adioquest DragonFly v1.2, do you think DragonFly could replace Modi 2 and improve sound quality?


----------



## almarti

alchemist007 said:


> Looking forward to the comparison


 
 Mee too


----------



## wahsmoh

almarti said:


> Is it possible I am getting a better sound quality and experience with W7+foobar2000+Mojo+HD600 than W7+foobar2000+SchiitModi2+SchiitAgard2+HD600?
> 
> If I am not fool and that's true, what to change? The Modi 2 or the Asgard 2? Or both?
> Thanks.


 

 Also, if it helps you at all I own the HD600 and I prefer it on my Bottlehead Crack + CD player setup than my desktop setup. The reason is probably because of proper impedance matching and tubes. If you look at the Schiit website and then look at the specs for the Asgard 2 and compare them to the Valhalla 2 OTL amp the Valhalla puts a lot more juice into your HD600s than Asgard 2. I don't think the Mojo is going to beat a BH Crack or Valhalla in its ability to drive the HD600 but the DAC may certainly be better than anything you have on your desktop.
  
 I have no doubts a BH Crack will drive your HD600 better than the Mojo but that's not the purpose of the Mojo. The Mojo is meant to be the portable solution to getting desktop quality sound. That's what I'm kind of hoping for when I receive my Mojo today.
  
 I am mainly interested in the FPGA approach to the DAC design and 125db of dynamic range. All of the best DAC designs take unconventional approaches. Even the Concero HP bypasses the filter in the Sabre chip for a custom FPGA filter. I own a Theta which like Wadia was one of the first audio companies to ever use custom ROM memory DSP chips for the digital filter. That is what is crucial to getting that realistic sound and spacial cues with fast transients.


----------



## UNOE

I have a issue when I plug the Asgard 2 into Mojo the Mojo power LED goes off as if its dropping the input.  I was using Coaxial from PC.  Plug headphone directly to mojo all is well.  I was using it with this amp off and on past few days with no issue.  Any ideas


----------



## almarti

wahsmoh said:


> Also, if it helps you at all I own the HD600 and I prefer it on my Bottlehead Crack + CD player setup than my desktop setup. The reason is probably because of proper impedance matching and tubes. If you look at the Schiit website and then look at the specs for the Asgard 2 and compare them to the Valhalla 2 OTL amp the Valhalla puts a lot more juice into your HD600s than Asgard 2. I don't think the Mojo is going to beat a BH Crack or Valhalla in its ability to drive the HD600 but the DAC may certainly be better than anything you have on your desktop.
> 
> I have no doubts a BH Crack will drive your HD600 better than the Mojo but that's not the purpose of the Mojo. The Mojo is meant to be the portable solution to getting desktop quality sound. That's what I'm kind of hoping for when I receive my Mojo today.
> 
> I am mainly interested in the FPGA approach to the DAC design and 125db of dynamic range. All of the best DAC designs take unconventional approaches. Even the Concero HP bypasses the filter in the Sabre chip for a custom FPGA filter. I own a Theta which like Wadia was one of the first audio companies to ever use custom ROM memory DSP chips for the digital filter. That is what is crucial to getting that realistic sound and spacial cues with fast transients.


 
 I bought the Mojo with your same objective of mobile setup, in my case iPod 5G + TIDAL or HF Onkyo Player + Mojo + Etymotic ER4PT, and it is really amazing; then I tried connecting iPod + Mojo (3V line out setup) to my old integrated stereo Marantz PM17 KI series and Chario Constellation speakers  and Oh My God what lovely and powerfull sound.
  
 And tried with the previous mentioned desktop setup. I will wait for your comparisson before taking any decision. Cheers


----------



## betula

almarti said:


> Thanks, that's I am afraid of the Mojo can be converted as the only DAC/HedphoneAmp both for dekstop setup and travel setup.
> I have in the box an Adioquest DragonFly v1.2, do you think DragonFly could replace Modi 2 and improve sound quality?


 

 I do not have experience with dragonfly. But I do know Mojo is better than any other DAC/amp I tried under £300.
 For me Mojo replaced all my previous DACs and amps for home listening _and _on the go. (Bear in mind, Mojo is my most expensive DAC/amp so far.)


----------



## warrior1975

Patiently waiting for delivery notification for the MOJO. Been dying to hear a chord product for a while, Hugo was just too big for my lifestyle. Mojo looks perfect. I'm actually more excited about the Mojo than my incoming X7. I feel like a child at Xmas.


----------



## bavinck

esm87 said:


> So all of a sudden, this micro usb otg cable to connect the mojo to my s6 edge is like finding the holy grail...



They are easy to find. Do a little looking on eBay for a micro to micro otg. I have bought lots of them there.


----------



## esm87

bavinck said:


> They are easy to find. Do a little looking on eBay for a micro to micro otg. I have bought lots of them there.


i managed to find one on amazon for £2.86 same one on ebay was £8+. 8inch cable aswell, took me ages to find one that wasnt half a metre plus, even the audio store couldnt source a suitable one. Now I have the mojo i have to potentially wait up until the 6th of april before I bother taking it out of the box. Why chord didnt make a seperate 8 inch micro to micro otg, even if it was a seperate purchase, I dont know. Alot of micro to micro users gona be frustrated in the uk, it isnt a common cable. Glad they had a cable for me to demo it in store though


----------



## audi0nick128

Strange to hear it's problematic to get hold of a OTG cable in the UK... 
I bought mine in a expert store... Like Best Buy in Germany... I really had to dive in the cable wall to find it... The clerk didn't know what I wanted... But it was there. 
I'm sure you can get one in a local electronics store. 
Cheers


----------



## Shenook

angular mo said:


> My Mojo is now all I have and my phone for audio joy. My hobby as an "audiophile on a budget" relegated to the tiny basement. Audio in the living room supplied by the excellent Peachtree Audio Deep Blue2 speaker.
> 
> My wife is on a war against cables (previously called them "wires" derisively); I had to remove from the den and place in my tiny basement man cave everything I collected over the past five years; I had two listening stations, one for the iMac and another on the sofa for TV audio headphone listening.
> 
> ...




Someone needs a new wife or a mistress with audiophile love.


----------



## warrior1975

Just received my shipping notification from Moon Audio... For Saturday delivery!!! There is a God and he is smiling down on me right now!!


----------



## Mython

mython said:


> esm87 said:
> 
> 
> > Will any micro to micro work for connecting this to my s6 edge? Got the mojo but not the cable
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


esm87 said:


> So all of a sudden, this micro usb otg cable to connect the mojo to my s6 edge is like finding the holy grail...


  
  
 Did you look in Post #3, as I suggested?
  
 It contains a link to this:
  


philw said:


> baglunch said:
> 
> 
> > Any particular OTG cable recommendations for connecting the Mojo to a Note 4 phone? Thank you.
> ...


 
  
 Alternatively, if you need something cheaper, then, as bavinck mentioned, you can often find them on eBay (_sometimes_ you may need to get one from a Chinese seller, sometimes a UK / USA seller)
  
  
 Here's one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier-/301669713346?hash=item463cea85c2:g:m3wAAOSwZjJVAUdu


----------



## esm87

audi0nick128 said:


> Strange to hear it's problematic to get hold of a OTG cable in the UK...
> I bought mine in a expert store... Like Best Buy in Germany... I really had to dive in the cable wall to find it... The clerk didn't know what I wanted... But it was there.
> I'm sure you can get one in a local electronics store.
> Cheers


You'd think so, but no, i went into 5 different stores, tried two seperate audio specialists, rang an online company, on the whole of amazon and ebay uk is 1 suitable cable I could find. Being a portable audiophile device aimed at the mobile market im surprised its such a job to find a micro to micro otg myself lol


----------



## Mython

I would not only be unsurprised, but I actually _anticipate_ that the forthcoming cable bundle from Chord will probably_ far _outstrip sales of Mojo itself (already in the tens of thousands), because it will serve the needs of so many portable/pocket audiophile devices, around the world.


----------



## wahsmoh

warrior1975 said:


> Just received my shipping notification from Moon Audio... For Saturday delivery!!! There is a God and he is smiling down on me right now!!


 

 Haha.. I just got my Mojo 30 minutes ago and when I opened it the first thing the instructions say is, "Please fully charge the unit before first use (minimum 10 hours)." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Did anyone try listening to their Mojo right out of the box? I'm going to follow the instructions but I was just wondering


----------



## uzi2

wahsmoh said:


> Haha.. I just got my Mojo 30 minutes ago and when I opened it the first thing the instructions say is, "Please fully charge the unit before first use (minimum 10 hours)."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you use those 10 hours to read post 3, you could save yourself some time


----------



## esm87

Thanks for the finds, the first link looks like two seperate connections?? Micro to mini? I've ordered the micro to micro otg plus the second link was in american dollars. Thanks for the links though, appreciated!


----------



## esm87

1





mython said:


> I would not only be unsurprised, but I actually _anticipate_ that the forthcoming cable bundle from Chord will probably _far_ outstrip sales of Mojo itself (already in the tens of thousands), because it will serve the needs of so many portable/pocket audiophile devices, around the world.


100% buddy


----------



## Rob49

uzi2 said:


> If you use those 10 hours to read post 3, you could save yourself some time


 
  
 .....and lose the will to live !


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 First link has options:
  

  
  
 But I admit it's not the shortest of cables.
  
  
  
  
 As for the eBay link. there shouldn't be a problem with ordering it in dollars, for shipping to the UK, unless the seller specifically says they won't do it (that seller _will_ ship to the UK):
  

  
 ...but, yeah... I admit there would be a wait for several days for it to arrive from HK...


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> First link has options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for your help, I would say these posts will help future mojo buyers. I now have my mojo thats going to sit on the kitchen side for a week or so, great... lol


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> thank you for your help, I would say these posts will help future mojo buyers. I now have my mojo thats going to sit on the kitchen side for a week or so, great... lol


 
  
 Mmmm... yes, I feel your pain. Maybe you can use your Mojo (at home) with a computer, while you wait for the micro cable to arrive?


----------



## lukeap69

The shortest microUSB to microUSB OTG cable I have found at 7cm
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/7cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-/291627247760


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> Mmmm... yes, I feel your pain. Maybe you can use your Mojo (at home) with a computer, while you wait for the micro cable to arrive?


If i had a computer or laptop I would lol. I had a micro to micro cable with my cayin c5 amp but I dont know if it will work. Ive asked in the cayin c5 thread but no answers, I'll try it tomorrow as it will charge over night tonight


----------



## esm87

esm87 said:


> If i had a computer or laptop I would lol. I had a micro to micro cable with my cayin c5 amp but I dont know if it will work. Ive asked in the cayin c5 thread but no answers, I'll try it tomorrow as it will charge over night tonight


8inch will be ideal, I will use velcro to fasten it to the back of my phone case, 8 inch will give me enough room for cable bend, decent placement and no strain on connection joints. It should be all good


----------



## bavinck

esm87 said:


> thank you for your help, I would say these posts will help future mojo buyers. I now have my mojo thats going to sit on the kitchen side for a week or so, great... lol



It would help future Mojo buyers, if it gets kinked on the third post and they look there. Your situation shows that that probably will not happen. Lol.


----------



## bavinck

lukeap69 said:


> The shortest microUSB to microUSB OTG cable I have found at 7cm
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/7cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Amplifier-/291627247760



That's what I have too.


----------



## esm87

bavinck said:


> It would help future Mojo buyers, if it gets kinked on the third post and they look there. Your situation shows that that probably will not happen. Lol.


??


----------



## bavinck

esm87 said:


> ??



You could not find one, even though it is outlined in the 3rd post what you needed. Also, lots of posts on this thread with links like you said are helpful. Your finding a cable is far from the first time we have seen this.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

This thread is so diluted. We really need a 'I have a question about Mojo but can't be bothered to read the 3rd post' thread...


----------



## Mython

Just so you all know, in spite of my reluctance, I have started altering the formatting of post #3, but I must stress that this will be a _gradual_ process.
  
 This is partly because it's quite a mammoth task, and partly because the formatting options are limited, and _extremely flakey! _I'm going to be nesting some information, and the forum software-applet editor doesn't seem to behave itself when doing this - it does get there eventually, but it seems to need multiple incremental corrections, for weird behaviours of its own, and I'm finding the most viable way is by trying to *complete* one level of spoilers *before* I nest those spoilers within a 'parent' spoiler (rather than trying to edit & add spoiler contents within an _already-created_ parent spoiler, which seems to cause insurmountable problems, requiring deletion and completely starting over).
  
 Additionally, when there is so much content and so much formatting, it slows the applet down to a crawl, with frequent stalling.
  
 So... I am trying to improve the formatting, but please be patient!
  
  
  
  
 As for cable links, they really are in post #3, but there is no 'perfect solution' for UK cable buyers, as yet. Thankfully, Chord should soon be releasing their cable bundle, globally, through their distributor&dealer network, and we should then see most of these cable-sourcing problems go away.


----------



## headmanPL

esm87 said:


> thank you for your help, I would say these posts will help future mojo buyers. I now have my mojo thats going to sit on the kitchen side for a week or so, great... lol



Do a search for Lindy cables. That's where I got mine. 2 days rather than a week.


----------



## esm87

Or





bavinck said:


> You could not find one, even though it is outlined in the 3rd post what you needed. Also, lots of posts on this thread with links like you said are helpful. Your finding a cable is far from the first time we have seen this.







vhsownsbeta said:


> This thread is so diluted. We really need a 'I have a question about Mojo but can't be bothered to read the 3rd post' thread...


 possibly, from a uk buyers option, the micro to micro otg is extremely limited, when 5 electrical stores, 2 audio specialists and an online electrical specialist doesnt stock the exact cable you need its frustrating. Rest of EU and america maybe difficult, the whole of the UK and i managed to find one suitable cable, the others were a minimum half meter in length which is not portable practical, if i say its difficult to find the cable its difficult, it aint due to laziness or lack of simple knowledge, cheers


----------



## esm87

Maybe rest of EU and is touch easier*


----------



## esm87

America*


----------



## warrior1975

esm87 said:


> America*




FYI, there is an edit button. Still not sure what you are saying with your additional post though.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> John Franks has, himself, discussed the forthcoming modules:
> 
> https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=27m56s
> 
> ...


 Or is he? Well the giant of the southern sphere has taken an oath but torture might get it out of him ......or blackmail maybe. But I doubt it! you'll all just have to wait quite a while longer but if anyone can guess send me a PM and I'll weave all night a golden (black leather really) Mojo case from straw for you..... [all legal references to Rumplestiltskin or his actions are purely accidental and no offence is implied or intended ] can't be sure who owns the rights these days.!


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > John Franks has, himself, discussed the forthcoming modules:
> ...


 
  
  
 Been a long day, has it, John? Never mind, it's Friday evening and you can paint the town red!
  
 So... I was wrong to point the finger at bluetooth, was I?
  
*"The plot thickens!"*


----------



## bavinck

I live in Canada, only way I am getting one is through ebay. Such is life.


----------



## justrest

@bavinck in Toronto, some store sell Mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> Been a long day, has it, John? Never mind, it's Friday evening and you can paint the town red!
> 
> So... I was wrong to point the finger at bluetooth, was I?
> 
> *"The plot thickens!"*


 Now that is a nice plot .... Somewhere in Lincoln judging by the soil type ......


----------



## Signal2Noise

bavinck said:


> I live in Canada, only way I am getting one is through ebay. Such is life.




I ordered mine thru

 http://www.hifiheadphones.ca/

Awesome correspondence and fast delivery.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> Now that is a nice plot .... Somewhere in Lincoln judging by the soil type ......


 
  
  
_I'll_ tell _you _if _you_ tell _me!_


----------



## bavinck

justrest said:


> @bavinck in Toronto, some store sell Mojo.


 
 Thanks man. I have a mojo, I was responding to the poster about the difficulty in getting a usb cord in UK.


----------



## bavinck

signal2noise said:


> I ordered mine thru
> 
> http://www.hifiheadphones.ca/
> 
> Awesome correspondence and fast delivery.


 
 I got mine there too, though I think they are banned on headfi.....


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> Just so you all know, in spite of my reluctance, I have started altering the formatting of post #3, but I must stress that this will be a _gradual_ process.
> 
> This is partly because it's quite a mammoth task, and partly because the formatting options are limited, and _extremely flakey!_ I'm going to be nesting some information, and the forum software-applet editor doesn't seem to behave itself when doing this - it does get there eventually, but it seems to need multiple incremental corrections, for weird behaviours of its own, and I'm finding the most viable way is by trying to *complete* one level of spoilers *before* I nest those spoilers within a 'parent' spoiler (rather than trying to edit & add spoiler contents within an _already-created_ parent spoiler, which seems to cause insurmountable problems, requiring deletion and completely starting over).
> 
> ...



Damn that sounds like a real pain in the ass! 
Really appreciated!


----------



## chillaxing

is the warranty on the mojo 1 or 2 years?
  
 Sonix website say 2, manual say 1, which is it?


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> FYI, there is an edit button. Still not sure what you are saying with your additional post though.


basically, maybe in EU and the rest of america, obtaining an android friendly micro usb to micro usb otg cable maybe easier. Uk, its difficult


----------



## captblaze

chillaxing said:


> is the warranty on the mojo 1 or 2 years?
> 
> Sonix website say 2, manual say 1, which is it?


 
  
  
 from my understanding 1 year from Chord and Sonic tacks on an extra year for the VIP purchase.
  
 is it me, or is it excruciatingly painful waiting 10 hours for the battery to charge for the first time (and yes I am following the instruction manual)?


----------



## wahsmoh

I've been listening to my Mojo for only a few minutes. It charged in only 6 hours instead of the recommended 10 hours so I powered it up.
  
 My first thoughts are that it is very transparent and clean with no forced detail like many D-S DAC chips sound like. I noticed that compared to my Theta the Mojo has slightly less leading edge in the mids and kick drums carry a little more weight on the Theta but nothing about the Mojo sounds out of place. It is a very flat sound signature with good detail and soundstage.
  
 As for detail, I think the Mojo also has slightly less grain in the highs than the Theta does, but the Theta has more bass weight (neutral or not it has more) My reason for purchasing the Mojo is so that when I do a lot of travelling this summer I can have a pimped out travel setup for the noisy airplane flights.
  
 For the purpose of travel, the Mojo is excelling in just about every way. It reminds me of the Bifrost MB in some ways where there is great detail that isn't forced on you. But I find myself preferring the Mojo to the MB because of just how clean everything sounds off memory. There will be more listening to do but I am very happy with my Mojo purchase and the TH-X00 and Mojo will fly with me this summer to Peru


----------



## xtr4

I used to own the C5, awesome little bugger, but anyway, the micro to micro cable a few are referring to is basically a charging cable for your mobile devices in an emergency. The C5 has enough battery to act as an emergency power bank. 
Just FYI.
Cheers


----------



## warrior1975

I love my C5 too... I'm hoping I hear a big improvement with the Mojo. Definitely going to try them together too.


----------



## noobandroid

captblaze said:


> from my understanding 1 year from Chord and Sonic tacks on an extra year for the VIP purchase.
> 
> is it me, or is it excruciatingly painful waiting 10 hours for the battery to charge for the first time (and yes I am following the instruction manual)?


 
 charge it, go to sleep, wake up, enjoy


----------



## chillaxing

captblaze said:


> from my understanding 1 year from Chord and Sonic tacks on an extra year for the VIP purchase.
> 
> is it me, or is it excruciatingly painful waiting 10 hours for the battery to charge for the first time (and yes I am following the instruction manual)?


 
  
 when I talked to one of the reps, he said 2 years and tack on another 1 to make it 3 years.   I then asked if they were and authorized dealer and they said yes.
  
 Sonix does a lot of in house warranty when they are not authorized.


----------



## captblaze

my first listening experience with mojo is going better than I expected. my hd 650s sound better with mojo doing the heavy lifting than any portable dac at my disposal. more detail in the music, bass has tightened up, vocals have come forward (but not too far forward). I am definitely pleased with the purchase and will be putting mojo and my soon to arrive Audeze Sines through their paces.
  
 I am keeping the chain simple.. NVidia Shield Tablet>USB>Mojo>HD 650
  
 listening to Tidal HIFI and an assortment of wav and dsd files from my NAS through the magic of WIFI


----------



## UNOE

It was confirmed in first post that you only have to charge it until the LED goes off for first charge. That's what I did. I been listening to it for 9 hours at work and 2 hours at home per day. Obviously part of that is with track paused. But I'm very happy with battery life.


----------



## wahsmoh

I like that if you hold down the two volume buttons at the same time you can dim the lights more. That way if I am flying on an airplane people can't complain about my Mojo blinding their eyes.


----------



## SearchOfSub

almarti said:


> Thanks, that's I am afraid of the Mojo can be converted as the only DAC/HedphoneAmp both for dekstop setup and travel setup.
> I have in the box an Adioquest DragonFly v1.2, do you think DragonFly could replace Modi 2 and improve sound quality?





I've had both aq 1.2 and Mojo and Mojo is better in all areas.


----------



## SearchOfSub

captblaze said:


> from my understanding 1 year from Chord and Sonic tacks on an extra year for the VIP purchase.
> 
> is it me, or is it excruciatingly painful waiting 10 hours for the battery to charge for the first time (and yes I am following the instruction manual)?





I started playing mine 10 minutes in..


----------



## sempaxs

Newbie in here, I just want to share my experience with Mojo. My previous DAC/amp was E18 and currently I have Oppo HA2 and Mojo. I only listen to Spotify. After I owned Mojo for around 1 week I could notice the advantages. Im happy with Mojo but the charging is a bit too long in my opinion compared to Oppo.


----------



## ShreyasMax

betula said:


> Theoretically yes. But my experience so far shows otherwise. How many different sources did you try with Mojo?




Hey there, have a question; this might've been answered earlier, in which case please guide me to the relevant post. 

I will be picking up the Mojo soon for a trial run/ review, and hope to buy it if I feel its worth the upgrade from my iBasso D14. I intend to use it mainly out of my FiiO X3 Classic, connected through 3.5mm coaxial SPDIF interconnect that came with the D14, fed to the Fidelio X2. My question is, should I also get an android phone to test it, (I use windows phone, no usb audio) and are there any differences in the sonic outputs from the different sources, in your experience?

Thanks


----------



## ShreyasMax

sempaxs said:


> Newbie in here, I just want to share my experience with Mojo. My previous DAC/amp was E18 and currently I have Oppo HA2 and Mojo. I only listen to Spotify. After I owned Mojo for around 1 week I could notice the advantages. Im happy with Mojo but the charging is a bit too long in my opinion compared to Oppo.




How would you compare the sound of the Mojo to the HA2?

Thanks


----------



## betula

shreyasmax said:


> Hey there, have a question; this might've been answered earlier, in which case please guide me to the relevant post.
> 
> I will be picking up the Mojo soon for a trial run/ review, and hope to buy it if I feel its worth the upgrade from my iBasso D14. I intend to use it mainly out of my FiiO X3 Classic, connected through 3.5mm coaxial SPDIF interconnect that came with the D14, fed to the Fidelio X2. My question is, should I also get an android phone to test it, (I use windows phone, no usb audio) and are there any differences in the sonic outputs from the different sources, in your experience?
> 
> Thanks


 

 Many people will argue with my experience, but I hear clear differences between USB and coaxial inputs to Mojo.
 I tried DX80 with coaxial to Mojo, Android phone and computer via USB. This coaxial setup sounds slightly clearer and sharper than USB, actually highs were slightly too sharp for my relatively sensitive ears. USB on the other hand sounds smoother to me with a little more bass, and definitely not bothering highs.
 There is also noticeable difference with bitperfect input. (Foobar with WASAPI for example.) This is a clear step up in sound quality, do not miss it out.

 Be aware, that X3 first and X3 second gen use different kind of coaxial cables. (Check THIS link for pictures.)


----------



## sempaxs

shreyasmax said:


> How would you compare the sound of the Mojo to the HA2?
> 
> Thanks




I feel like the sound from Mojo is very smooth compared to Oppo which is a little bit harsh and the vocal is also more forward but Mojo is twice price with less accessories ( Aud$899 ) so they are in different leagues


----------



## ShreyasMax

betula said:


> Many people will argue with my experience, but I hear clear differences between USB and coaxial inputs to Mojo.
> 
> I tried DX80 with coaxial to Mojo, Android phone and computer via USB. This coaxial setup sounds slightly clearer and sharper than USB, actually highs were slightly too sharp for my relatively sensitive ears. USB on the other hand sounds smoother to me with a little more bass, and definitely not bothering highs.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your inputs.
Yes I'm aware of the different interconnects, I've tried a normal stereo interconnect (Fiio L16) and also a SPDIF interconnect (supplied by iBasso, that ships with D14) to connect my X3. Both work fine. The X3II uses a different connector like you say and I wont be needing that in any case. I'll make sure to test out different sources.

Thanks again, cheers


----------



## ShreyasMax

sempaxs said:


> I feel like the sound from Mojo is very smooth compared to Oppo which is a little bit harsh and the vocal is also more forward but Mojo is twice price with less accessories ( Aud$899 ) so they are in different leagues




Thanks for your thoughts, appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## audi0nick128

@Mython :
Hey there, just noticed that you were talking about a chord cable Bundle...
Since you assumed it will be usable with different devices, it can't be add on one. Any link or further info on this? 

@Mr.John Franks:

One more question concerning a video interview with you. You say there that add on two can be expected in 6 month... The video has been uploaded 6th of January... So if all works out as planned it will be available beginning of June... Or maybe even end of May! Can you confirm this in any way? Yeah I'm impatient and nosy, it's just that the release of add on two could save me a lot of money,and work. I was planning to invest in a better source, but could increase the budget for my near field set up at work, instead. 
Any answer appreciated, also happy holidays! 


BTW The happy holidays apply to EVERYONE  

Cheers


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> @Mython :
> Hey there, just noticed that you were talking about a chord cable Bundle...
> Since you assumed it will be usable with different devices, it can't be add on one. Any link or further info on this?


 
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14355#post_12450095


----------



## x RELIC x

audi0nick128 said:


> @Mython :
> Hey there, just noticed that you were talking about a chord cable Bundle...
> Since you assumed it will be usable with different devices, it can't be add on one. Any link or further info on this?




Add-on one can be used with Apple and Android devices and will include a cable bundle according to John Franks.

Add-on two is thought to be the Bluetooth accessory, but John recently hinted that it may not be.




audi0nick128 said:


> @Mr.John Franks:
> 
> One more question concerning a video interview with you. You say there that add on two can be expected in 6 month... The video has been uploaded 6th of January... So if all works out as planned it will be available beginning of June... Or maybe even end of May! Can you confirm this in any way? Yeah I'm impatient and nosy, it's just that the release of add on two could save me a lot of money,and work. I was planning to invest in a better source, but could increase the budget for my near field set up at work, instead.
> Any answer appreciated, also happy holidays!
> ...




John has mentioned in this thread that the third add-on (SD card accessory with a small screen) may not be available within the 6 month timeframe due to the complexity and Chords desire to make a product right.


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks for the info...
Was just a little confused since Mython assumed the cable bundle would outsell mojo itself, so I understood it would be a separate product not only aming at mojo but also other pocket devices... 

Anyway, Cheers

Edit: @Mython yeah that clears it up... Didn't read this carefully enough before... And assumed your awnser was the common "damn you go read post 3"


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Thanks for the info...
> Was just a little confused since Mython assumed the cable bundle would outsell mojo itself, so I understood it would be a separate product not only aming at mojo but also other pocket devices...
> 
> Anyway, Cheers
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - I hope you understand the reason why some of us tersely point to post #3, quite often.
  
 It's nothing personal.
  
  
 As for the cables - I was being perfectly serious when I said I anticipate many thousands of purchasers for that bundle, as it will be so convenient and _(relatively-speaking)_ economical.


----------



## warrior1975

I'm dying... Mojo is supposed to be here within 3 hours, along with my Fiio X7. I can't wait!!! If the Mojo arrives first and the X7 much later, I won't be able to listen... Only have my phone and I don't believe I have an OTG cable anymore. This will be some serious torture. 

I really need to order an OTG cable for my phone... As I'm not certain I'll keep the X7. More than likely I will as I've wanted a separate DAP again.


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> LOL - I hope you understand the reason why some of us tersely point to post #3, quite often.
> 
> It's nothing personal.
> 
> ...




No hard feelings... To be honest I can only wonder how you and others in this thread manage to keep calm and polite all the time...I just couldn't do it 

Concerning the cable/add on confusion. 
This is a result of me reading the DAR article and taking for granted that it had all relevant Infos in it... 
Now I'm good, thanks for clearing things up!


----------



## AndrewH13

mython said:


> LOL - I hope you understand the reason why some of us tersely point to post #3, quite often.
> 
> It's nothing personal.
> 
> ...




Shame no short co-ax cables with the demise of Der Gabe! Especially the four pole 2nd gen Fiio type.


----------



## raelamb

HELPPPPPPP!!!!!
  
 All of a sudden I'm having intermittent connection issues out of both headphone outs
  
 I've tried a few different headphones so it must be a mojo problem. I'm gonna cry
  
 Is this something Drew at Moon Audio will be able to fix or is my 3 month old unit gonna have to be replaced?


----------



## x RELIC x

andrewh13 said:


> Shame no short co-ax cables with the demise of Der Gabe! Especially the four pole 2nd gen Fiio type.




I just noticed the Dyson coaxial cable on eBay is no longer available either. :rolleyes:


----------



## AndrewH13

jarnopp said:


> Another review...kinda meh:
> 
> http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/chord-electronics-mojo-portable-dacheadphone-amp/
> 
> (Sorry if already posted...hard to keep up!)




Meh? I thought it was an very good detailed review that highlighted the excellence of the product?

Only comment that could be taken negatively was that Hugo at 3 times the price is slightly superior. Not a surprise then that Chord is still selling Hugo! I agree entirely that Hugo is more open sounding, but appreciate some people prefer the slightly warmer Mojo.

To someone who asked is Mojo the best desktop DAC there is, (just catching up on 350 posts!) no, listen to the Hugo TT. While the difference IMO between MOJO and HUGO is small, the TT really is a step forward.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> I just noticed the Dyson coaxial cable on eBay is no longer available either. :rolleyes:




A big blow to all vacuum cleaner lovers


----------



## x RELIC x

andrewh13 said:


> A big blow to all vacuum cleaner lovers






I know, I know. But seriously, it was a $30 custom full coaxial spec 75 Ohm cable. For $30. Did I mention it was only $30.


----------



## audi0nick128

Didn't know this cable existed... But now I want it  
He even had a German ebay store... 
But it is said that he is selling his stock now and will at some point do custom cables again... My guess is he s making those bespoke coax cables as we speak... Fingers crossed
The homepage of Dyson Audio Interconnections is supposed to go live first of April.... Hope it's not a joke


----------



## Mython

andrewh13 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed the Dyson coaxial cable on eBay is no longer available either.
> ...


 

  
  
 How ironic that he has now left a 'vacuum' in the market!
  
  
  
  
  
 But I'm sure someone else will soon fill it; sure as eggs is eggs.
  
 Supply & Demand; Supply & Demand....


----------



## warrior1975

FedEx has arrived!!! Finally, I will have my Mojo!!! Waiting outside like a damn child!!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

warrior1975 said:


> FedEx has arrived!!! Finally, I will have my Mojo!!! Waiting outside like a damn child!!


 

 It can be listened to while charging. 
  
 Charging the first time for 10 hours....the light sometimes goes out at 4. 
  
 No matter how hard you try to charge it without listening to it, you'll listen to it.  
  
 It is more 'music' than you've likely ever heard before.  It will take time to process! 
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## harpo1

x relic x said:


> I just noticed the Dyson coaxial cable on eBay is no longer available either.


 
 Just message him on ebay I'm sure he'll still make them for people.


----------



## warrior1975

This thing is tiny! I know everyone said it was small, but damn. I have no choice but to let it charge. I have no idea where my otg cable is for my cell phone and X7 isn't here yet. I thought I'd have my X7 first, so I wasn't concerned with an otg cable. Oh well... I planned on reading but there isn't much to read with the Mojo. Just have to wait for the damn mail person now. 

Feels nice in the hand, that's for sure.


----------



## H20Fidelity

warrior1975 said:


> This thing is tiny! I know everyone said it was small, but damn. I have no choice but to let it charge. I have no idea where my otg cable is for my cell phone and X7 isn't here yet. I thought I'd have my X7 first, so I wasn't concerned with an otg cable. Oh well... I planned on reading but there isn't much to read with the Mojo. Just have to wait for the damn mail person now.
> 
> Feels nice in the hand, that's for sure.




You can switch all your house lights off and admire the pretty volume colours as you adjust them.

Kept me occupied for hours.


----------



## warrior1975

Lol... Thanks bro, I'm hoping my X7 arrives in the earlier part of the day... But I can't be sure of course.

Beautiful device. I love the feel in my hand. I'm fairly certain it's a keeper, just because I like the look and feel. Originally, I didn't particularly care for the look, but in person, it's much nicer than the photos. It doesn't look tacky at all (no offense meant).


----------



## Peter Hyatt

warrior1975 said:


> Lol... Thanks bro, I'm hoping my X7 arrives in the earlier part of the day... But I can't be sure of course.
> 
> Beautiful device. I love the feel in my hand. I'm fairly certain it's a keeper, just because I like the look and feel. Originally, I didn't particularly care for the look, but in person, it's much nicer than the photos. It doesn't look tacky at all (no offense meant).


 

 I agree.  It is built like a tank, is made to sit perfectly in the hand, and the colors signify not only input but sound.  When my wife and I are listening, I know exactly where her comfort zone is by color.  Interestingly enough, we use color coding for sensitivity in language, with blue being the most extreme (not purple) and red being...*deception*.  
  
 Some criticism strains credibility. It's difficult to have so much extreme technology in hand, to hear so much more of music than ever before, and to search for some minor hyper-critical complaint.  
  
 We're going to get a 2nd along with the module for the iPhone, when the cables are released. For her work, my wife has to plant herself in an office and spend hours reviewing files, so taking the Mojo with her works out nicely.  That it only takes 4 hours to charge is marvelous, and 8-10 hours use means an entire work day.  Perfection.


----------



## warrior1975

I wish my girl was into this stuff... I actually purchased the Mojo with a second intention. The dual headphone jack. I have really enjoyed watching movies in bed with IEMS through my phone especially. Just hear all the details, much nicer bass, etc. I just don't care for doing it much when she is awake, I'd much rather watch movies or shows with her. This would be perfect for us to enjoy the shows on a tablet or phone together.

On a second note, I really must applaud those of you that managed to charge the device without listening. I'm having a hard time not tur ING it on, just to see the colors.


----------



## jarnopp

andrewh13 said:


> Meh? I thought it was an very good detailed review that highlighted the excellence of the product?
> 
> Only comment that could be taken negatively was that Hugo at 3 times the price is slightly superior. Not a surprise then that Chord is still selling Hugo! I agree entirely that Hugo is more open sounding, but appreciate some people prefer the slightly warmer Mojo.
> 
> To someone who asked is Mojo the best desktop DAC there is, (just catching up on 350 posts!) no, listen to the Hugo TT. While the difference IMO between MOJO and HUGO is small, the TT really is a step forward.




I wasn't saying it was negative. Only that, when I first read it, it didn't seem to do much to advance the reviews out there. As a stand-alone, first review you read it is in fact detailed and good.


----------



## Mython




----------



## esm87

When I listened to it yesterday in store, Kings of leon sounded lovely and crisp through my jvc sz1000 with plenty of body behind the rest if the sound spectrum. Walking out the shop with a little black box for £400 felt a touch strange, missus said so where does the £400 go? Lol


----------



## warrior1975

Lol. I dare not share this with wifey, the price at least. She is frugal, plus we are saving for a 2nd home.


----------



## xtr4

warrior1975 said:


> Lol... Thanks bro, I'm hoping my X7 arrives in the earlier part of the day... But I can't be sure of course.
> 
> Beautiful device. I love the feel in my hand. I'm fairly certain it's a keeper, just because I like the look and feel. Originally, I didn't particularly care for the look, but in person, it's much nicer than the photos. It doesn't look tacky at all (no offense meant).


 
  
 Warrior, have you considered pairing your RWAK120b with the Mojo if you didn't like the X7?
 I never in my wildest dreams would have thought I would relegate my RWAK120S to be just a transport for the Mojo and here I am. Hahah
 Besides the slightly slow UI, I find that it's size, internal memory and expansion slots make it a very good transport. I will then bring my Pico Slim amp along just in case the Mojo goes flat while I'm still yearning for some good listening.


----------



## SupaFuzz

andrewh13 said:


> Meh? I thought it was an very good detailed review that highlighted the excellence of the product?
> 
> Only comment that could be taken negatively was that Hugo at 3 times the price is slightly superior. Not a surprise then that Chord is still selling Hugo! I agree entirely that Hugo is more open sounding, but appreciate some people prefer the slightly warmer Mojo.
> 
> To someone who asked is Mojo the best desktop DAC there is, (just catching up on 350 posts!) no, listen to the Hugo TT. While the difference IMO between MOJO and HUGO is small, the TT really is a step forward.


 

 I think that the Mojo displaces the need for the Hugo but the Hugo TT is a viable option for a end game desk top rig...


----------



## xtr4

supafuzz said:


> I think that the Mojo displaces the need for the Hugo but the Hugo TT is a viable option for a end game desk top rig...


 
  
 Obviously it has to be the Dave for end game desktop rig ^_^


----------



## warrior1975

xtr4 said:


> Warrior, have you considered pairing your RWAK120b with the Mojo if you didn't like the X7?
> I never in my wildest dreams would have thought I would relegate my RWAK120S to be just a transport for the Mojo and here I am. Hahah
> Besides the slightly slow UI, I find that it's size, internal memory and expansion slots make it a very good transport. I will then bring my Pico Slim amp along just in case the Mojo goes flat while I'm still yearning for some good listening.




Old signature. Sold that long ago. 

On a positive note, radio shack came through, USB otg!!


----------



## SupaFuzz

xtr4 said:


> Obviously it has to be the Dave for end game desktop rig ^_^


 

 True but relative based on some budgets...


----------



## betula

supafuzz said:


> True but relative based on some budgets...


 

 Mojo £400.
 Dave £8000.

 Probably Dave would be my end game rig, if I would ever be able to afford it.


----------



## warrior1975

Has anyone here used their Mojo with a rooted phone, running Viper4Android? It doesn't enable. I've tried switching to compatibility mode and enabled effects lock to headset. Anyone? Yes, I checked post 3.


----------



## captblaze

warrior1975 said:


> Has anyone here used their Mojo with a rooted phone, running Viper4Android? It doesn't enable. I've tried switching to compatibility mode and enabled effects lock to headset. Anyone? Yes, I checked post 3.


 
  
  
 give me a few hours and I will try on my NVidia Shield Tablet. I got my recall replacement and have been wanting to get some root access from her. once I do I will try it out. I am guessing XDA is the source of the .apk?


----------



## esm87

Does anyone know if the vertere micro to micro otg cable gives better audio than a run of the mill cheap otg cable? Vertere is £85 the one ive ordered is like £2 something...


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> thank you for your help, I would say these posts will help future mojo buyers. I now have my mojo thats going to sit on the kitchen side for a week or so, great... lol


 
 Something like this and the provided USB OTG cable should suffice until your ordered cables arrive. I carry this as a spare in my IEM case

 I have  this and this and they work just great, only thing is the time it takes to be delivered, but hey time will fly


----------



## warrior1975

captblaze-Yes sir, xda is it. Thank you. 

Did some quick a/bing. Sounds better than stock, as in the bass hits harder. I'm trying to see if I can hear a difference with anything else yet, I don't. But could be too soon.


----------



## masterpfa

sempaxs said:


> I feel like the sound from Mojo is very smooth compared to Oppo which is a little bit harsh and the vocal is also more forward but Mojo is twice price with less accessories ( Aud$899 ) so they are in different leagues


 
 Oppo HA-2 was the DAC I was considering when I, by chance, came across the Mojo. I have never heard the HA-2 but I personally think I made the right choice
 In case anyone suggest that I would need to hear the Oppo first? Well as many owners of Mojo can vouch, once you've heard the Mojo there's no going back, plus above all I am happy with what the Mojo presents to my ears and brain.
  
 Chord Dave next

 OK only kidding


----------



## Slaphead

betula said:


> Mojo £400.
> 
> Dave £8000.
> 
> ...




I can afford it, but as with everything it comes down to how important it is for you. I used to salivate over high end kit back 15 years ago, but with life changing circumstances I came to understand that dumping 8K on a single piece of audio equipment is a no go, unless that 8K is back pocket change for you. 8K, while doable for me, is not exactly throw away money.

The £400 or so that I dumped on Mojo is effectively money that I can live without. Fortunately the Mojo seems to have very positve qualities and I'm enjoying it. Despite my previous posts I am hearing a lot more detail and musicality with the Mojo - after listening for a few hours, going back to my previous stuff really showed the Mojo to be somewhat special.

I sometimes think that HiFi leaves people chasing very expensive tails for no good reason.


----------



## Rob49

masterpfa said:


> I have  this and this and they work just great, only thing is the time it takes to be delivered, but hey time will fly


 
  
 Are these for use with the ZX2 ?


----------



## Mython

rob49 said:


> masterpfa said:
> 
> 
> > I have  this and this and they work just great, only thing is the time it takes to be delivered, but hey time will fly
> ...


 
  
  
 No, but if you check post #3, you'll find the correct cables under the _'Connecting Mojo to Sony Devices'_ section
  
 Firstly, you will need a Sony WMC-NWH10 cable:   (there's currently one for sale, in _*the classifieds section*_, or you can *order from Amazon*)
  

  
  
 and then you will need a male-USB-to-male-Micro-USB cable, to go in between the WMC-NWH10 and Mojo (the male-USB-to-male-Micro-USB cable is already supplied, in the box, with Mojo).
  
 Here, you can see the exact same cables in use, when I hooked-up a ZX1 to a Hugo:
  

  
  
  
 There are some 3rd-party unofficial cables which may get the job done, with just one cable instead of the above two, but I cannot verify whether they are reliable or not, so_ please do your own research before buying!_
  
_._


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> Something like this and the provided USB OTG cable should suffice until your ordered cables arrive. I carry this as a spare in my IEM case
> 
> 
> I have  this and this and they work just great, only thing is the time it takes to be delivered, but hey time will fly


cheers for the reply, by the time I order I imagine my amazon otg cable will be delivered, top man for the links though cheers bud


----------



## masterpfa

andrewh13 said:


> Meh? I thought it was an very good detailed review that highlighted the excellence of the product?
> 
> Only comment that could be taken negatively was that Hugo at 3 times the price is slightly superior. Not a surprise then that Chord is still selling Hugo! I agree entirely that Hugo is more open sounding, but appreciate some people prefer the slightly warmer Mojo.
> 
> To someone who asked is Mojo the best desktop DAC there is, (just catching up on 350 posts!) no, listen to the Hugo TT. While the difference IMO between MOJO and HUGO is small, the TT really is a step forward.


 
 Coming from the Budget end of Audio (we all have to start somewhere) had it not been for the Mojo I would never have seriously considered another Chord product. I was coming from a £99 DAC and to me the £399 for the Mojo was a huge jump financial wise.

 Now I may consider the likes of Hugo, Hugo TT et al because of the performance of the Mojo and the sound and reproduction.

 The thing is @JohnFrank and @Rob Watts if I was talking about the Hugo TT the missus might have thought I was talking about a car and not given it a second thought, however there is no way I can convince her Dave is a car and/or justify the expense to her....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 I know I'll set up a new business and write the cost of my declared income as setting up costs


----------



## esm87

Y





xtr4 said:


> I used to own the C5, awesome little bugger, but anyway, the micro to micro cable a few are referring to is basically a charging cable for your mobile devices in an emergency. The C5 has enough battery to act as an emergency power bank.
> Just FYI.
> Cheers


ye I understand that, I was wondering if it would also double as a otg cable for my s6 edge and mojo? Probably not...


----------



## AndrewH13

supafuzz said:


> I think that the Mojo displaces the need for the Hugo but the Hugo TT is a viable option for a end game desk top rig...




I can't be done with Camera Connection Kit and a further cable. On the odd occasion I want to play something off the iPhone, Hugo's Bluetooth works well. Also it is better suited in lounge on a coffee table due to its heavier chassis alongside HD800s and Grado 325s. But Mojo gets more use living on my bedside cabinet


----------



## betula

slaphead said:


> I can afford it, but as with everything it comes down to how important it is for you. I used to salivate over high end kit back 15 years ago, but with life changing circumstances I came to understand that dumping 8K on a single piece of audio equipment is a no go, unless that 8K is back pocket change for you. 8K, while doable for me, is not exactly throw away money.
> 
> The £400 or so that I dumped on Mojo is effectively money that I can live without. Fortunately the Mojo seems to have very positve qualities and I'm enjoying it. Despite my previous posts I am hearing a lot more detail and musicality with the Mojo - after listening for a few hours, going back to my previous stuff really showed the Mojo to be somewhat special.
> 
> I sometimes think that HiFi leaves people chasing very expensive tails for no good reason.


 

 Agreed.
 Lucky you can afford 8k equipment.
 Probably because you were watching what to spend for. (Or you get lucky otherwise.)
 Above 1-2k it really comes down to personal preference imo. Regardless what equipment we are talking about.
  Respect for the things you can afford. I hope, you have as well found the true values in life too, not just the one money can buy.
 However money can buy tons of joy.  Bot not everything.


----------



## Rob49

mython said:


> No, but if you check post #3, you'll find the correct cables under the _'Connecting Mojo to Sony Devices'_ section
> 
> Firstly, you will need a Sony WMC-NWH10 cable:   (there's currently one for sale, in _*the classifieds section*_, or you can order from Amazon japan)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the useful info & more helpful picture ! I was hoping for a one cable solution, but any solution will do ! Frustrating ( & ironic ! ) that a product made in the U.K. has a problem, to source cables, for U.K. residents !


----------



## warrior1975

esm87 said:


> Y
> ye I understand that, I was wondering if it would also double as a otg cable for my s6 edge and mojo? Probably not...




No, the C5 is an amp only, doesn't output digital signal.


----------



## jincuteguy

mython said:


> No, but if you check post #3, you'll find the correct cables under the _'Connecting Mojo to Sony Devices'_ section
> 
> Firstly, you will need a Sony WMC-NWH10 cable:   (there's currently one for sale, in _*the classifieds section*_, or you can *order from Amazon*)
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 This is what I did but it didn't work with my SAmsung S7 Edge phone.
  
 I thought we have to use an OTG cable?


----------



## Mython

jincuteguy said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No, there is a little confusion!
  
 The above solution that I outlined is specifically for Sony DAPs.
  
 For Samsung phones, yes, you do need an OTG cable.


----------



## AndrewH13

rob49 said:


> Thank you for the useful info & more helpful picture ! I was hoping for a one cable solution, but any solution will do ! Frustrating ( & ironic ! ) that a product made in the U.K. has a problem, to source cables, for U.K. residents !




Cables are pretty standard at the Chord end. I would rather curse Sony for their proprietary connection. I cursed Fiio for using combined line out/coax when having a loan unit necessatating dedicated cables or two joined.


----------



## Mython

rob49 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 As I said, if you check the Sony section in post #3, you will find more discussion on the topic, with some single-cable solutions mentioned, but which I cannot verify as functional with Mojo - they may be, but you'll need to do your own research on those. There are others mentioned in the ZX1 and ZX2 threads, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


rob49 said:


> Frustrating ( & ironic ! ) that a product made in the U.K. has a problem, to source cables, for U.K. residents !


 
  
  
 You have Sony to blame for selfishly creating a proprietary connection, and then failing to ensure decent global distribution of the WMC-NWH10 cable.


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> As I said, if you check the Sony section in post #3, you will find more discussion on the topic, with some single-cable solutions mentioned, but which I cannot verify as functional with Mojo - they may be, but you'll need to do your own research on those. There are others mentioned in the ZX1 and ZX2 threads, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The main reason I have stayed away from all the Sony DAP's I really didn't care how good they sounded

 I detest  proprietary connection from any manufacturer.


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> I detest  proprietary connection from any manufacturer.


 
  
  
 Me, too.


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> No, the C5 is an amp only, doesn't output digital signal.


People, in the cayin c5 box, of which I have, is a small interconnecting cable. It has a micro to micro double ended connection, one end will fit in my s6 edge, the other will fit in my mojo, will this cable work as the otg missing link? Im over my missus place otherwise I would test it. I realise the c5 is a pure amp, ive asked this question on amazon and everyone replied telling me how to charge my amp and how I can use my amp to charge my phone etc. What?? Lol. Anyone with a cayin c5 and mojo care to try the connection from an android to mojo using this small connecting cable, see if it works. All good if not lol


----------



## Rob49

mython said:


> As I said, if you check the Sony section in post #3, you will find more discussion on the topic, with some single-cable solutions mentioned, but which I cannot verify as functional with Mojo - they may be, but you'll need to do your own research on those. There are others mentioned in the ZX1 and ZX2 threads, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, very true, regards, Sony !


----------



## warrior1975

I'd try it, but I don't know if I have the cable anymore unfortunately. I'll look, but I doubt it.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

When I was a young man of 24, with two kids and two jobs, my mentor wisely advised me:
  
_"Sell your coat and buy Spurgeon."_
  
 I was glad I did.  
  
 Different setting, topic and era, but in telling my grown kids who love music about what we are experiencing, I give them pretty much the same advice.  
  
 "Use eBay, sell your stuff, and buy Mojo."  
  
 They won't regret it, and it will save me a small fortune Christmas 2016.


----------



## AndrewH13

Just had an MMM, (magic mojo moment). The album, 'An Evening of Yes Music Plus' by Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe. 'Time And A Word' which morphs into 'Owner Of A Lonely Heart' and then back again. 

Steve Howe's acoustic guitar over Jon's vocals are sublime. Every pluck of the strings sounds magical. At the end as the audience clapping surrounds you, you are there, a true shiver down the spine.


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> I'd try it, but I don't know if I have the cable anymore unfortunately. I'll look, but I doubt it.


ok buddy


----------



## Carl6868

esm87 said:


> People, in the cayin c5 box, of which I have, is a small interconnecting cable. It has a micro to micro double ended connection, one end will fit in my s6 edge, the other will fit in my mojo, will this cable work as the otg missing link? Im over my missus place otherwise I would test it. I realise the c5 is a pure amp, ive asked this question on amazon and everyone replied telling me how to charge my amp and how I can use my amp to charge my phone etc. What?? Lol. Anyone with a cayin c5 and mojo care to try the connection from an android to mojo using this small connecting cable, see if it works. All good if not lol


 

 Seriously you need to try it yourself but as its just a Micro USB cable for charging the amp and you need a USB OTG cable for the phone to mojo connection then I doubt very much its going to work, why didn't you just order a normal OTG phone cable then you could have used the micro cable that comes with the mojo ?
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=otg


----------



## wahsmoh

peter hyatt said:


> When I was a young man of 24, with two kids and two jobs, my mentor wisely advised me:
> 
> _"Sell your coat and buy Spurgeon."_
> 
> ...


 

 I'm starting to get that same feeling after listening to the Mojo for little over a day. It is such a clean and transparent experience. The timbre, tone, and clarity are just spot on. I think it is going to be hard to justify owning my desktop rigs now that I have the Mojo.
  
 I can tell the resolution in the high frequency detail is better than the Theta and the bass sounds faster than the Theta, but the Theta still has more mid-range drive and bass slam. The Mojo gives out such clean and transparent sound but the only thing it is lacking is a little bit of the oomph and pace/rhythm of some good desktop DACs I have heard/own.
  
 The differences are so subtle though you would only notice when going back and forth. It is obvious though that the Mojo has better resolution than the Theta, overall tonality though is different and not as warm.


----------



## bettyn

Wonder how the Chord Mojo will sound with my Questyle QP1R. Have emailed Moon Audio to see if they have a good connecting cable for these two. Anyone have any ideas as to what I can use to do this if there is no specific cable available for these two devices? I think the Qp1R sounds sublime on its own, but I would sure like to hear it with the Mojo.


----------



## esm87

carl6868 said:


> Seriously you need to try it yourself but as its just a Micro USB cable for charging the amp and you need a USB OTG cable for the phone to mojo connection then I doubt very much its going to work, why didn't you just order a normal OTG phone cable then you could have used the micro cable that comes with the mojo ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=otg


I've ordered an 8inch otg cable I need. It was an after thought/realisation with the c5 micro to micro cable but then realised my c5 box is over my house. If it did work happy days if not it doesnt matter. When I get home tomorrow I will check the cable myself, thanks


----------



## Carl6868

esm87 said:


> I've ordered an 8inch otg cable I need. It was an after thought/realisation with the c5 micro to micro cable but then realised my c5 box is over my house. If it did work happy days if not it doesnt matter. When I get home tomorrow I will check the cable myself, thanks


 

 I know you have ordered the 8cm cable but if its not shipped from the UK which I'm guessing it isn't then you could be in for long wait, I ordered 2 short OTG's which came from abroad and took over 2 weeks to get here, when I got my mojo I made sure I got a normal USB OTG adapter as in the links above so I could use the mojo and then worried about getting a short cable later !


----------



## esm87

I could do, the charging cable seems pretty stiff to bend over, as though it would put alot of stress on the connection joints, maybe its fine? Im planning on adding velcro to each side to stick them together. I wont be connecting it with the bands, anyone else velcro this to the back of their phone case? I'll have to punch out the little holes on the corner for the rubber grips for desktop should I need it


----------



## x RELIC x

bettyn said:


> Wonder how the Chord Mojo will sound with my Questyle QP1R. Have emailed Moon Audio to see if they have a good connecting cable for these two. Anyone have any ideas as to what I can use to do this if there is no specific cable available for these two devices? I think the Qp1R sounds sublime on its own, but I would sure like to hear it with the Mojo.




Since the QP1R will simply be a transport to the Mojo it will sound like the Mojo. You will be bypassing the internal DAC and Current Mode amplification on the QP1R.

You need a 3.5mm optical to TOSlink optical cable, and Moon Audio sells them


----------



## Peter Hyatt

wahsmoh said:


> I'm starting to get that same feeling after listening to the Mojo for little over a day. It is such a clean and transparent experience. The timbre, tone, and clarity are just spot on. I think it is going to be hard to justify owning my desktop rigs now that I have the Mojo.
> 
> I can tell the resolution in the high frequency detail is better than the Theta and the bass sounds faster than the Theta, but the Theta still has more mid-range drive and bass slam. The Mojo gives out such clean and transparent sound but the only thing it is lacking is a little bit of the oomph and pace/rhythm of some good desktop DACs I have heard/own.
> 
> The differences are so subtle though you would only notice when going back and forth. It is obvious though that the Mojo has better resolution than the Theta, overall tonality though is different and not as warm.


 

 You word it better than I do.
  
 I think the longer we listen via Mojo, the more detail we train our brains to pick up, the more the enjoyment of the music.  The "bass" my wife was raving about?  It is actually an acoustic guitar running the bass with the large, stand alone bass.  It is amazing to hear both perfectly separate, yet marvelously together.  
  
 I see now how the average person cannot do better than guess percentages on very compressed MP3 and lossless..but,
  
 I also see now how the brain learns to recognize the high fidelity, over time and why those using highly defining DACs and good headphones know the difference regularly or at much higher percentage.


----------



## uzi2

andrewh13 said:


> Just had an MMM, (magic mojo moment). The album, 'An Evening of Yes Music Plus' by Anderson, Bruford, Wakeman & Howe. 'Time And A Word' which morphs into 'Owner Of A Lonely Heart' and then back again.
> 
> Steve Howe's acoustic guitar over Jon's vocals are sublime. Every pluck of the strings sounds magical. At the end as the audience clapping surrounds you, you are there, a true shiver down the spine.



Whilst they couldn't call themselves Yes at the time, this was the best Yes line-up. I saw them a little while after when both versions of Yes got together at Wembley - great concert...


----------



## bettyn

x relic x said:


> Since the QP1R will simply be a transport to the Mojo it will sound like the Mojo. You will be bypassing the internal DAC and Current Mode amplification on the QP1R.
> 
> You need a 3.5mm optical to TOSlink optical cable, and Moon Audio sells them


 
 Thank you for this information. I know NOTHING about the technical side of this hobby. Glad I have you guys on this site to help me out!


----------



## Lohb

esm87 said:


> Or
> 
> possibly, from a uk buyers option, the micro to micro otg is extremely limited, when 5 electrical stores, 2 audio specialists and an online electrical specialist doesnt stock the exact cable you need its frustrating. Rest of EU and america maybe difficult, the whole of the UK and i managed to find one suitable cable, the others were a minimum half meter in length which is not portable practical, if i say its difficult to find the cable its difficult, it aint due to laziness or lack of simple knowledge, cheers


 

 Got my OTG cable in less than 7 days when I was prepared for a 30-day wait.
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier/32502921103.html


----------



## warrior1975

I bought mine today at Radio shack for $5.92, I was very lucky. I didn't anticipate having the Mojo before the X7 and didn't even think about using it with my phone much. Going to get some good listening in this evening I hope.


----------



## jincuteguy

So does the Mojo auto save power when there is NO Audio playing? Like the Mojo is turned ON but there is NO audio playing.


----------



## wahsmoh

jincuteguy said:


> So does the Mojo auto save power when there is NO Audio playing? Like the Mojo is turned ON but there is NO audio playing.


 
 I don't think so. I had it powered on all day but not charging starting around 9AM and it died on me 30 minutes ago when I was listening to it and I forgot I didn't charge it. I wasn't listening to it most of the day cause I was out shopping.


----------



## jincuteguy

Also, when the Mojo is on low battery, does it affect the sound quality? Or does it still sound as good as 100% battery?


----------



## wahsmoh

jincuteguy said:


> Also, when the Mojo is on low battery, does it affect the sound quality? Or does it still sound as good as 100% battery?


 

 Sounds just as good on low battery, I had no idea it had low battery until it died on me. I noticed when I tried to turn it on again it would stay on for 5 seconds before power down. It has some form of auto-shutoff before it has no battery life.


----------



## noobandroid

i wish we had a graph to show the colors of the balls when volume stepping,


----------



## singleended58

x relic x said:


> Since the QP1R will simply be a transport to the Mojo it will sound like the Mojo. You will be bypassing the internal DAC and Current Mode amplification on the QP1R.
> 
> You need a 3.5mm optical to TOSlink optical cable, and Moon Audio sells them




If the QP1R sound quality is so good why do you need a Mojo for?


----------



## tuna47

Can fiio X1 be connected to the mojo


----------



## warrior1975

No, no digital output.


----------



## noobandroid

tuna47 said:


> Can fiio X1 be connected to the mojo


 

 X1 only does analogue, so no didtal output to connect to mojo


----------



## xtr4

singleended58 said:


> If the QP1R sound quality is so good why do you need a Mojo for?




Because different tastes and flavour for different IEM/headphones?


----------



## ShreyasMax

peter hyatt said:


> When I was a young man of 24, with two kids and two jobs, my mentor wisely advised me:
> 
> _"Sell your coat and buy Spurgeon."_
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wonderful.
 Just what I need to hear before I check out the Mojo! Cheers to you sir.


----------



## x RELIC x

x relic x said:


> Since the QP1R will simply be a transport to the Mojo it will sound like the Mojo. You will be bypassing the internal DAC and Current Mode amplification on the QP1R.
> 
> You need a 3.5mm optical to TOSlink optical cable, and Moon Audio sells them





singleended58 said:


> If the QP1R sound quality is so good why do you need a Mojo for?




I never said anything about the QP1R sound quality. :wink_face:

Since you asked, the Current Mode amplification is interesting to me in the unit, but the DAC can't compete in technical ability. I haven't heard the QP1R though so I can't comment on the sound.


----------



## esm87

Just confirming, ive read post 3. If I buy a micro otg usb female to male it will work once I plug the charging cable into the usb receiving port?


----------



## warrior1975

Yes.


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> Yes.


cheers. An electronic store does that connection. Bit bulky but will do til my cable arrives


----------



## Xacxac

Anyone from Bay Area owning Mojo & willing to free some time for demo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I looked around places for Mojo demo; found none.


----------



## warrior1975

esm87 said:


> cheers. An electronic store does that connection. Bit bulky but will do til my cable arrives




Agreed. I don't care for otg setups at all. I need to get a digital coax cable asap. Hoping I can get one tomorrow locally, if not I'll have to wait till Tuesday.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone having issues with short battery life ? I'm sure the one I have here is doing less than 5 hours with IEMs.


----------



## Slaphead

noobandroid said:


> i wish we had a graph to show the colors of the balls when volume stepping,




It's the colours of the rainbow - ROYGBIV. From the lowest setting upwards: Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, Violet. It's an ingenious way to show volume level, unless you happen to be colourblind.


----------



## noobandroid

lohb said:


> Anyone having issues with short battery life ? I'm sure the one I have here is doing less than 5 hours with IEMs.



have got tried letting it trickle charge?


----------



## Lohb

noobandroid said:


> have got tried letting it trickle charge?


 

 Been letting it charge overnight until the light is off. I need to write down total usage time after a full charge.


----------



## warrior1975

Laying in bed, damn, those mojo lights are bright. Even when dimmed. 

Been listening but doing too much abing... So hard not to, I'm listening and I hear things I normally don't. I immediately switch back to my phone, rewind and listen again... Then I hear it. Weird thing is, I've never noticed it before. Not sure if it's because I'm focusing more and listening more intently. Weird thing this little black box.


----------



## jincuteguy

warrior1975 said:


> Laying in bed, damn, those mojo lights are bright. Even when dimmed.
> 
> Been listening but doing too much abing... So hard not to, I'm listening and I hear things I normally don't. I immediately switch back to my phone, rewind and listen again... Then I hear it. Weird thing is, I've never noticed it before. Not sure if it's because I'm focusing more and listening more intently. Weird thing this little black box.


 
  
 What IEM are u using with the Mojo?


----------



## xtr4

lohb said:


> Been letting it charge overnight until the light is off. I need to write down total usage time after a full charge.


 
  
 Lohb, if it's any help, I have noticed that if you leave some time between usage, say a day or two, it has an effect on the total play time. I lose some where between an hour to 3 or 4 hours of play time if there's a gap from when I use the device. An example below:
  
 Day 1: Full charge. Play 2 hours
 Day 2: Play 2 hours
 Day 3: Rest
 Day 4: Play 2 hours. Red light appears
  
 or
  
 Day 1: Full charge. Play an hour
 Day 2: Rest (weekend)
 Day 3: Rest (weekend)
 Day 4: Play 2 hours
 Day 5: Play 2 hours. Sudden cut off due to flat battery
  
 The scenarios above are an approximate of my own experiences. If it's used continuously on a daily basis, I get the approximate 8 hours of play time.
 YMMV but I do believe that the discharge rate varies and somehow increases after the first use. This is only my impression. Thank you for reading.


----------



## warrior1975

jincuteguy said:


> What IEM are u using with the Mojo?




I've primarily used my Sony Xb90ex, which is my current favorite. Been listening to my Fostex Th900 right now, for the last hour or so.


----------



## xtr4

warrior1975 said:


> Laying in bed, damn, those mojo lights are bright. Even when dimmed.
> 
> Been listening but doing too much abing... So hard not to, I'm listening and I hear things I normally don't. I immediately switch back to my phone, rewind and listen again... Then I hear it. Weird thing is, I've never noticed it before. Not sure if it's because I'm focusing more and listening more intently. Weird thing this little black box.


 
  Warrior, what you're experiencing with the details isn't weird at all. This is all due to the way Mojo extracts and presents the details in the recordings. The details have always been there but because the other DACs don't present it seamlessly during playback, that's when they are lost in the background or overshadowed by the vocals or other instruments.
 I have experienced the exact same moments with songs that I thought I was fairly familiar with and then "huh?"or "eh?" or "wow!". I then swap back my standard player sans Mojo and the details are there, just quieter or muddy or drowned in the background. You're also listening for those details in the other playback whilst you can just sit back and enjoy the music from the Mojo. That there is the key differentiator to me. The Mojo allows me grasp all these details and yet presents it in such a way that it's effortless and I'm more concerned with enjoying the music rather than just listening.
 Of course not everyone may share my opinion and which is why YMMV


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> Laying in bed, damn, those mojo lights are bright. Even when dimmed.
> 
> Been listening but doing too much abing... So hard not to, I'm listening and I hear things I normally don't. I immediately switch back to my phone, rewind and listen again... Then I hear it. Weird thing is, I've never noticed it before. Not sure if it's because I'm focusing more and listening more intently. Weird thing this little black box.




This is what I was alluding to early in the the thread with that Norah Jones track. I'd hear something that just sounded clear and natural in the recording I haven't noticed before and I'd think "that's nice, don't recall that". I'd go and A/B with other gear and sure enough I could hear the same thing, but more like "is it there? Oh, yeah, there it is". It's the effortlessness with Mojo that I really appreciate.


----------



## warrior1975

See what's weird for me is that they sound so damn close, but how did I miss them before mojo? I just think the little black box is different. I can't explain it yet.


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> See what's weird for me is that they sound so damn close, but how did I miss them before mojo? I just think the little black box is different. I can't explain it yet.




Rob has some extremely informative posts on the 'why'.


----------



## warrior1975

Relic Yes, I know I've read his responses many times. Just different hearing it for yourself. Plus, I really didn't think I'd hear them with the same detail on my phone, they just seem to, I don't know how to explain it, but are more obvious. After I realize they are there I realize on my phone, without the Mojo how obvious that it was. 

It's really mind boggling. I'm going to attempt to stop abing for now and enjoy the Mojo for a few days, then switch back like others have suggested.

That first sentence, I didn't mean it harshly, if it came off like that, I apologize.


----------



## Shetzu

I finally ordered my Chord Mojo and should get the delivery by Wednesday next week. I am looking forward to using them with my Brand New Hd-800 for now.


----------



## x RELIC x

No worries warrior1975, I also find it uncanny. I've gone back to other gear and also hear the same details, but there's the addictive nature of the Mojo that keeps calling me. I especially love reading posts where others have demo'd the Mojo and can't wait to get their Mojo fix again.


----------



## warrior1975

Yes, quite the unique experience. It's very, very nice though.


----------



## Shetzu

x relic x said:


> No worries @warrior1975, I also find it uncanny. I've gone back to other gear and also hear the same details, but there's the addictive nature of the Mojo that keeps calling me. I especially love reading posts where others have demo'd the Mojo and can't wait to get their Mojo fix again.


 
 In fact I agree with you. Ever since I ordered my mojo, a friend of wants to review it first and then order it.


----------



## aangen

Got my USB B to USB B OTG Cable today for my Samsung S4.
 I went ahead and splurged and paid the $7.99 for UAPP, it seems swell.
 I wish it was more like $7.29 but what the heck.
  
 I bought this cable: 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 It seems a little stout, but sadly it was almost $6.00. Such an expensive hobby.
 The S4 Mojo combo sounds swell.
 I can't say if it sounds better than the X5 or X3 driving the Mojo. But it sounds fine.


----------



## music4mhell

aangen said:


> Got my USB B to USB B OTG Cable today for my Samsung S4.
> I went ahead and splurged and paid the $7.99 for UAPP, it seems swell.
> I wish it was more like $7.29 but what the heck.
> 
> ...


i got this same cable from aliexpress, but the quality is not gud.

my amazon basics cable plus otg adaptor has far betyer quality than this cable.

i used only 2/3 times with this cable


----------



## lukeap69

What's not good with it? I have used the same cable since my FiiO E18 time.


----------



## Mojo ideas

lohb said:


> Anyone having issues with short battery life ? I'm sure the one I have here is doing less than 5 hours with IEMs.


 I'm guessing that your IEMs are of some of the very best Many of these IEMs have very low impedances of just eight or sixteen ohms. This being the case with these difficult to drive types the output stage of Mojo is using more current therefore the battery playing time will be somewhat reduced.


----------



## music4mhell

lukeap69 said:


> What's not good with it? I have used the same cable since my FiiO E18 time.


try to listen the same song using this usb cable and another usb cable like amazon basics or monoprice...u can listen a clear difference in sound quality ..


----------



## Wyd4

I love the mojo so much I just bought a second one after having to pawn my first one to cover some unexpected expenses that were a little more pressing than a hobby.

After a few days over the long weekend of busy family activities it's nice to just relax and listen to some music. Currently just iPhone as waiting on delivery of mojo. But it's great to just wind down with a scotch some music and of course the mandatory baby monitor.


----------



## lukeap69

music4mhell said:


> try to listen the same song using this usb cable and another usb cable like amazon basics or monoprice...u can listen a clear difference in sound quality ..




Right, I will try with other cables later.


----------



## aangen

music4mhell said:


> lukeap69 said:
> 
> 
> > What's not good with it? I have used the same cable since my FiiO E18 time.
> ...


 
 I am going to say bah. You are talking about a noticeable sound improvement going from one $6 cable to another.


----------



## music4mhell

aangen said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > lukeap69 said:
> ...


yes and that other cable of mine is $4 which is less than $6 ...so its not about the price always


----------



## captblaze

lohb said:


> Anyone having issues with short battery life ? I'm sure the one I have here is doing less than 5 hours with IEMs.


 
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> I'm guessing that your IEMs are of some of the very best Many of these IEMs have very low impedances of just eight or sixteen ohms. This being the case with these difficult to drive types the output stage of Mojo is using more current therefore the battery playing time will be somewhat reduced.


 
  
  
 my 12 year old Shure E5Cs are high impedance (110 ohm) and high sensitivity (122dB), so I don't have to run the volume all the way to the bottom or have to overdrive any dac/amp I have had them connected to. and as far as my ears can tell, the noise floor is lower with Mojo  than my last combo. battery is well within spec while listening to many different audio formats as well. My wallet thanks you Chord Electronics, cause even though Mojo is $600 US I wont need to cycle through multiple systems trying to find an adequate mobile solution


----------



## aangen

music4mhell said:


> aangen said:
> 
> 
> > music4mhell said:
> ...


 
 Your left sock is 6% more comfortable than your right sock. And you can tell.


----------



## music4mhell

aangen said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > aangen said:
> ...


lol,,

just try to listen one of ur favourite song using this cable and with another normal usb cable plus otg..

u urself can hear the difference...


----------



## opienor

x relic x said:


> This is what I was alluding to early in the the thread with that Norah Jones track. I'd hear something that just sounded clear and natural in the recording I haven't noticed before and I'd think "that's nice, don't recall that". I'd go and A/B with other gear and sure enough I could hear the same thing, but more like "is it there? Oh, yeah, there it is". It's the effortlessness with Mojo that I really appreciate.


 
  
 I had a similar moment one of the first times I listened through the Mojo. Listening to one of my favourite songs I noticed  a faint sort of clicking sound in the background. I immediately thought there was something wrong with the playback or the Mojo itself. Further "investigation" proved it was actually the pick attack from the guitar player hitting the strings of his acoustic guitar. I have listened to this song a 100 times throughout the years but never noticed this. Got to love moments like that


----------



## AndrewH13

uzi2 said:


> Whilst they couldn't call themselves Yes at the time, this was the best Yes line-up. I saw them a little while after when both versions of Yes got together at Wembley - great concert...




Was there too, Wembley Arena in the round With a revolving stage if my memories correct! RIP Chris Squire.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

warrior1975 said:


> Laying in bed, damn, those mojo lights are bright. Even when dimmed.
> 
> Been listening but doing too much abing... So hard not to, I'm listening and I hear things I normally don't. I immediately switch back to my phone, rewind and listen again... Then I hear it. Weird thing is, I've never noticed it before. Not sure if it's because I'm focusing more and listening more intently. Weird thing this little black box.


 

 No, this is a typical response.  
  
 As you go back and forth, the Mojo brought out the sound and you learn to hear it.  
  
 Now...
  
 highlight the exact thing you heard on Mojo, and compare it to what you now hear on iPhone and compare the difference.   
  
 We've been doing this for awhile and have found that some things are just so recessed without mojo that it was not heard, but once recognized and heard, it is still quite recessed compared to the beauty of Mojo.  
  
 We've been having fun doing this very thing, including something similar with Tidal and iTunes.


----------



## Angular Mo

Does "sell your coat..."
Mean that I ought to dump my other equipment because my Mojo is that good?

What is a Spurgeon? (Please be kind)





peter hyatt said:


> When I was a young man of 24, with two kids and two jobs, my mentor wisely advised me:
> 
> _"Sell your coat and buy Spurgeon."_
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

opienor said:


> I had a similar moment one of the first times I listened through the Mojo. Listening to one of my favourite songs I noticed  a faint sort of clicking sound in the background. I immediately thought there was something wrong with the playback or the Mojo itself. Further "investigation" proved it was actually the pick attack from the guitar player hitting the strings of his acoustic guitar. I have listened to this song a 100 times throughout the years but never noticed this. Got to love moments like that


 

 It would be fun to hear this (which is why I posted "Mojo's Greatest Hits", so if you could put the artist, album track and even the time you heard this, it would be a blast to follow up.  
  
 As to battery life, I do find reduced life if left standing, though my portable time is not much.  I use it as full time desk dac/amp but when going for a walk or hike, Mojo comes with me.  Some mobile listening is with 600 ohm, but most is with much lower resistance in ears.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

angular mo said:


> Does "sell your coat..."
> Mean that I ought to dump my other equipment because my Mojo is that good?
> 
> What is a Spurgeon? (Please be kind)


 

 Charles Haddon Spurgeon, mid 1800's, UK preacher.  
  
 His sermons were collected in large multivolume books "The Metropolitan Pulpit" (more than 50 volumes) which I really did sell items to purchase back in the day where we turned pages! 
  
 They are both educational and inspirational and a 'watershed' moment of learning for me. All these years later, I still turn to him for counsel in an uncertain and sometimes frightening world.
  
  There have been a few other things in life, so valuable, that they are worth selling things to obtain. 
  
 I feel strongly that the Mojo's permission to hear definition and musicality is one such purchase that no music aficionado should miss.  Many are intimidated by audiophile prices and even terminology and think audiophiles buy music to listen to their gear.  Mojo is high end gear for the music lover. 
  
  
  
 Enjoy.


----------



## tuna47

warrior1975 said:


> No, no digital output.



Thanks thought so what is the least expensive dap that I can use


----------



## opienor

peter hyatt said:


> It would be fun to hear this (which is why I posted "Mojo's Greatest Hits", so if you could put the artist, album track and even the time you heard this, it would be a blast to follow up.
> 
> As to battery life, I do find reduced life if left standing, though my portable time is not much.  I use it as full time desk dac/amp but when going for a walk or hike, Mojo comes with me.  Some mobile listening is with 600 ohm, but most is with much lower resistance in ears.


 
  
 Sure thing! It´s a Swedish indie/rock band named "Kent" and the song is called "999". They are widely considered to be Scandinavia´s biggest band during the last decades. They are both on Tidal and Spotify.
 The acoustic pick attack is quite noticeable in the background already from the beginning of the song. Just did some A/B-ing with and without the Mojo now (straight into my Macbook Air) and now the acoustic guitar is easy to hear with both. But cool thing is I have listended to this song an endless number of times and never noticed until now with the Mojo. What a sweet feeling (although pretty anal ha ha).
 After spending a lot of time with my Mojo the last few weeks I feel it´s easy to sum it up like this: Listening to my favourite music through my idevices or my AK100 sounds good but really like listening to a device. Listening through the Mojo sounds like just listening directly to the music. More like being in a very dynamic live situation. If that made any sense at all. And it´s true what many of you say that this "phenomenon" really grows on you the more you listen.
 And by the way I´m mostly using Shure SE846.


----------



## sheldaze

tuna47 said:


> Thanks thought so what is the least expensive dap that I can use


 
 I use a FiiO X3, first generation. I just checked on Amazon and they're currently $120 used.
  
 The trick though is getting a digital cable. IIRC the Mojo came with one cable and the FiiO came with another - these linked together to make a complete 1/8" phono-sized coax digital cable.
  
 But my "audiophile" tendencies forced me to buy a custom cable from Moon Audio. In truth though, it is just a mono cable with 1/8" phono on both ends.


----------



## Francisk

sheldaze said:


> I use a FiiO X3, first generation. I just checked on Amazon and they're currently $120 used.
> 
> The trick though is getting a digital cable. IIRC the Mojo came with one cable and the FiiO came with another - these linked together to make a complete 1/8" phono-sized coax digital cable.
> 
> But my "audiophile" tendencies forced me to buy a custom cable from Moon Audio. In truth though, it is just a mono cable with 1/8" phono on both ends.


 
 I connect my FiiO X3 (1st Gen) and DX90 to my Mojo with a stereo 3.5mm jack without any problems. In fact I've been using more of the X3 because the battery last longer than the DX90. It's a pity my DX90 has taken the back seat ever since the Mojo arrives


----------



## esm87

Anybody compared and noticed a difference in sound quality from usb otg to the other playback sources? How much of a difference if there is any? Thanks


----------



## Gonzi

I have crackling issue with Mojo through Direct Sound at Windows7. With any software player.
 All other output methods (ASIO, KS, WASAPI) are ok, only Direct Sound is crackling.
 That makes impossible using Mojo for Deezer, Spotify and any sound output from browser, DS is only option there.
 Other my DACs (Teac, Fostex) play clear through DS.
 Looks like Chord driver issue.


----------



## captblaze

gonzi said:


> I have crackling issue with Mojo through Direct Sound at Windows7. With any software player.
> All other output methods (ASIO, KS, WASAPI) are ok, only Direct Sound is crackling.
> That makes impossible using Mojo for Deezer, Spotify and any sound output from browser, DS is only option there.
> Other my DACs (Teac, Fostex) play clear through DS.
> Looks like Chord driver issue.


 

 are you streaming through foobar or jriver? I can run tidal directly through my browser ie11 win7 with no issue other than the tidal hifi restriction on any browser beside chrome


----------



## Gonzi

captblaze said:


> are you streaming through foobar or jriver?


 
 What do you mean? How to stream something (e.g. deezer.com, youtube.com) through foobar or jriver?


----------



## captblaze

gonzi said:


> What do you mean? How to stream something (e.g. deezer.com, youtube.com) through foobar or jriver?


 
  
  
 foobar and jriver are media players that you can stream audio through.... what browser do you use? like I mentioned I can stream from my tidal account using ie11 win7 version


----------



## Gonzi

captblaze said:


> foobar and jriver are media players that you can stream audio through.... what browser do you use? like I mentioned I can stream from my tidal account using ie11 win7 version


 

 I use Firefox. But it doesn't matter, I can run any browser.


----------



## wahsmoh

sheldaze said:


> I use a FiiO X3, first generation. I just checked on Amazon and they're currently $120 used.
> 
> The trick though is getting a digital cable. IIRC the Mojo came with one cable and the FiiO came with another - these linked together to make a complete 1/8" phono-sized coax digital cable.
> 
> But my "audiophile" tendencies forced me to buy a custom cable from Moon Audio. In truth though, it is just a mono cable with 1/8" phono on both ends.


 

 It's more worth it to get a custom cable for the X3II or X5II because they both use non-standard 1/8 plugs. I believe the line-out and coax are shared so the new Fiio X3 and X5 both use 4-pole plugs instead of the standard.
  
 I purchased my mini-coax cable through Moon Audio and it was expensive for being so small, but the build quality is very nice. Now I'm just waiting til next week to purchase my X3 from Fry's because the store close to my house was sold out and my other option would have been to drive up to San Marcos which was too far for me yesterday cause I was too busy enjoying my Mojo via toslink from my PC soundcard.
  
 I have a feeling the Fiio X3 and Mojo combo is going to make my desktop setup collect dust now that I can go to my backyard pond and feed koi without being tethered to my desk.


----------



## msp

music4mhell said:


> yes and that other cable of mine is $4 which is less than $6 ...so its not about the price always




I have a Audioquest USB cable, it have the best sound of my collection, I whis it didn't as it is quite stiff, I also have others in the 50 USD range but they do not sound as good...

The difference is easy to hear, the music is more alive with the Audioquest. 

Kind regards Morten


----------



## chillaxing

So who makes a quality angles micro to micro otg at a reasonable price, under $50?

Gonna get the one from eBay but want some nice cables


----------



## esm87

Hey guys, ive seen it mentioned but I cant find it, im not sure post 3 covers this either. Im using the mojo with my s6 edge plus, all my music files doesnt show a different colour on the mojo even though some are 256, 320, etc. Does this hold the mojo back from sounding as good as it should? I've only been able to test it for half hour, earlier after work. How do I get it to scale with the different files? I just want to make sure I'm getting the most out of it, cheers


----------



## esm87

Guys.... listening to kings of leon - cold desert. One of my fave songs, its amazing, im listening through my sony ex650 in ears. I cant explain it, it doesnt sound like im listening to earphones, the sound is extremely clean and clear, his awesome voice doesnt sound in my head. The sound is around my head if that makes sense. Obviously i can feel the earbuds in my ears but the music is just.... I dont know. Awesome sounding... lol. Fleetwood mac just came on as I'm typing, £400 well spent!!!


----------



## Vidal

chillaxing said:


> So who makes a quality angles micro to micro otg at a reasonable price, under $50?
> 
> Gonna get the one from eBay but want some nice cables


 
  
 I'll just leave this here
  
 http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/when-are-expensive-cables-worth-it/


----------



## Peter Hyatt

opienor said:


> Sure thing! It´s a Swedish indie/rock band named "Kent" and the song is called "999". They are widely considered to be Scandinavia´s biggest band during the last decades. They are both on Tidal and Spotify.
> The acoustic pick attack is quite noticeable in the background already from the beginning of the song. Just did some A/B-ing with and without the Mojo now (straight into my Macbook Air) and now the acoustic guitar is easy to hear with both. But cool thing is I have listended to this song an endless number of times and never noticed until now with the Mojo. What a sweet feeling (although pretty anal ha ha).
> After spending a lot of time with my Mojo the last few weeks I feel it´s easy to sum it up like this: Listening to my favourite music through my idevices or my AK100 sounds good but really like listening to a device. Listening through the Mojo sounds like just listening directly to the music. More like being in a very dynamic live situation. If that made any sense at all. And it´s true what many of you say that this "phenomenon" really grows on you the more you listen.
> And by the way I´m mostly using Shure SE846.


 

 Awesome.  Not only do I get to hear what you hear, but I get exposed to music I am unfamiliar with and can access through Tidal and see what Mojo says about it!   Added to the thread, "Mojo's Greatest Hits" (volume one, the early years, to be followed by "Mojo II, the Return of Mojo, "Mojo Comes Alive" and "Mojo:  the Prequel." )


----------



## Ruben123

vidal said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/when-are-expensive-cables-worth-it/




Watch out, before you know it you get "banned" to Objectivists' Land (sound science) for saying that lol


----------



## Peter Hyatt

vidal said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/when-are-expensive-cables-worth-it/


 

 Thanks, I'll consider it. 
  
 Healthy scientific scrutiny is good for knowledge.  
  
 I contend, contrary to some articles with A/B testing,  that I am learning to recognize high def music via Mojo.  I was no better than 50/50 guess work pre Mojo.  No more.  
  
  I like the scrutiny and testing.  Anything worth learning is worth the challenge.


----------



## esm87

A live recording of bruno singing it will rain. Close my eyes, Im there...


----------



## Rob49

esm87 said:


> A live recording of bruno singing it will rain. Close my eyes, Im there...


 
 ​
 Hope that's not "Frank" !


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> Hey guys, ive seen it mentioned but I cant find it, im not sure post 3 covers this either. Im using the mojo with my s6 edge plus, all my music files doesnt show a different colour on the mojo even though some are 256, 320, etc. Does this hold the mojo back from sounding as good as it should? I've only been able to test it for half hour, earlier after work. How do I get it to scale with the different files? I just want to make sure I'm getting the most out of it, cheers


 
 Mojo LED's indicates Sample Frequency in KHz from 44 up to 768 KHz and DSD but anything below 44.1 will show as Red regardless, ie all your MP3 and AAC files.


----------



## bavinck

esm87 said:


> Hey guys, ive seen it mentioned but I cant find it, im not sure post 3 covers this either. Im using the mojo with my s6 edge plus, all my music files doesnt show a different colour on the mojo even though some are 256, 320, etc. Does this hold the mojo back from sounding as good as it should? I've only been able to test it for half hour, earlier after work. How do I get it to scale with the different files? I just want to make sure I'm getting the most out of it, cheers



We just went through several pages regarding android upsampling and the need for uapp. Please look back, search for uapp.


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Hey guys, ive seen it mentioned but I cant find it, im not sure post 3 covers this either. Im using the mojo with my s6 edge plus, all my music files doesnt show a different colour on the mojo even though *some are 256, 320*, etc. Does this hold the mojo back from sounding as good as it should? I've only been able to test it for half hour, earlier after work. How do I get it to scale with the different files? I just want to make sure I'm getting the most out of it, cheers


 
  
  
 256kbps and 320kbps relates to the data rate, not the sample frequency or bit depth. Generally, both 256kbps and 320kbps files are 16 bit 44.1khz mp3 files, and hence, Mojo will correctly have a red LED in both cases, or if you are using an Android phone, Android will automatically upsample every music file to 24/192, which you do not want, and which would result in Mojo showing a different colour LED (dark blue):
  

  
  
 With that said, I will just add that, _especially_ if you obtain some high-res files (16 bit 48khz, 24bit 48khz, 24bit 96khz, 24bit 192khz, or DSD, etc.), you will need to use a program like USB Audio Player Pro (also known as 'UAPP') to bypass Androids propensity to automatically upsample ALL music files to 24bit 192khz, which is not a good thing - basically, you would want UAPP to help you feed a so-called 'bit-perfect' data stream to Mojo, and not allow Android to interfere with the data stream in any way.


----------



## bavinck

Mython, do we have a section on uapp and android upsampling? Topic is becoming like a bad gi bug....


----------



## Mython

bavinck said:


> @Mython, do we have a section on uapp and android upsampling? Topic is becoming like a bad gi bug....


 
  
  
 To some degree, but not as good as it should be - I'm going to add the above, and, when I eventually get around to reworking all of post #3, I'll add some detailed info.


----------



## bavinck

mython said:


> To some degree, but not as good as it should be - I'm going to add the above, and, when I eventually get around to reworking all of post #3, I'll add some detailed info.



Careful,keep this up and they might slap you as a contributor


----------



## captblaze

bavinck said:


> We just went through several pages regarding android upsampling and the need for uapp. Please look back, search for uapp.


 
  
 Ive got one for the Mojo believe or not file...
  
 My Surface 3 LTE is an awesome transport for DSD files to Mojo. Although not as portable as most  DAP / Mojo combos, I am listening to double DSD (5.8 MHz) recordings that are being run through a USB 3.0 hub into Foobar 2000 and back out the same hub to Mojo and the sound produced is far better then when I run the same files on my Nvidia Shield (android) Tablet out to Mojo via OTG
  
 Shield = stutter and veiled sound
 Surface 3 = no stutter and clarity and resolution befitting the DSD format.
  
 btw... HD 650s are the end of the chain on both systems
  
 and that concludes todays Mojo believe it or not


----------



## Tony1110

bavinck said:


> Careful,keep this up and they might slap you as a contributor




Amazed that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## esm87

rob49 said:


> ​
> Hope that's not "Frank" !


pmsl bruno mars*


----------



## esm87

Yes, mojo is showing blue whether I stream HIFI on tidal or play mp3 songs through poweramp.

Thanks for the help. UAPP produces better sound quality than what Im currently hearing then I presume. Im brand new to all this, I may read something just 4 days ago but this thread is so active it can be hard to pin point what I've read.

Also noticed my music seems to be clipping quite a bit? As though it stops for a milli second. Anybody experience this aswell? Maybe its because Im using poweramp with this... 

Before I purchase UAPP or onkyo player, which one has better EQ? Thanks


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Yes, mojo is showing blue whether I stream HIFI on tidal or play mp3 songs through poweramp.
> 
> Thanks for the help. UAPP produces better sound quality than what Im currently hearing then I presume. Im brand new to all this, I may read something just 4 days ago but this thread is so active it can be hard to pin point what I've read.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If you EQ, then you won't be sending bit-perfect data to Mojo.
  
 I'm not saying you can't EQ if that's what you really want to do, but it doesn't give Mojo the best opportunity to produce the sound quality it is capable of.
  
 UAPP is much more popular than Onkyo Player, and takes Tidal streaming seriously


----------



## Mython

BTW, it'd be worth you reading some of the links from post #3, in the section entitled *'Regarding software for using Tidal, etc. (wrt UPnP), on some phones'*


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> BTW, it'd be worth you reading some of the links from post #3, in the section entitled *'Regarding software for using Tidal, etc. (wrt UPnP), on some phones'*


Ah right ok, I wasn't aware EQ interferes with the potential sound quality in a negative way, I will play with just UAPP, see if I hear anything different to when I use poweramp. I will read them posts you pointed out aswell, thanks


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> Ah right ok, I wasn't aware EQ interferes with the potential sound quality in a negative way, I will play with just UAPP, see if I hear anything different to when I use poweramp. I will read them posts you pointed out aswell, thanks


 
 I'm sure most of these apps have a trial version available so try them first to see which one you prefer.


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> I'm sure most of these apps have a trial version available so try them first to see which one you prefer.


just paid for uapp, its easier, cheers. Trying to work out how to play tidal through uapp now to hear HIFI quality music. Tidal is playing silent. Reading up on it... All this is like learning neuro science lol


----------



## esm87

Well.... linked into my tidal account which is a trial HIFI, set the quality to highest FLAC etc and the mojo stayed on red, maybe thats the best sound quality I can get Im not sure. Im tired and its pretty technical for a technophobe. I don't know how to get the sample rates to increase in colour like on my box. I assume they make a difference to the sound quality. I'll try again tomorrow, thanks for your help tonight people, i do appreciate it


----------



## bavinck

esm87 said:


> Well.... linked into my tidal account which is a trial HIFI, set the quality to highest FLAC etc and the mojo stayed on red, maybe thats the best sound quality I can get Im not sure. Im tired and its pretty technical for a technophobe. I don't know how to get the sample rates to increase in colour like on my box. I assume they make a difference to the sound quality. I'll try again tomorrow, thanks for your help tonight people, i do appreciate it



Cd quality is red, that's all tidal plays. 44.1k


----------



## esm87

bavinck said:


> Cd quality is red, that's all tidal plays. 44.1k


ah, ok. Whats the highest sample rate you've listened to? How does it compare to 44.1k?


----------



## esm87

I wonder, there are some people that didn't like the mojo much, did these people push the mojo's performance to what it can be? I can still only assume I listened to fairly low quality mp3 with androids upsampling and it still really sounded impressive. At some point I will figure out what I need to know and will understand just how awesome the performance that's obtainable once playing high bit rate samples etc


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> ah, ok. Whats the highest sample rate you've listened to? How does it compare to 44.1k?




Honestly, the most difference you will hear is from the quality of the recording (masters) over any high resolution sampling rate or DSD format. Chasing giant file sizes for an absolute minimal difference, if any, is silly IMO. CD quality 16/44.1 lossless (not lossy like MP3/AAC) sounds fine if the recording is well done. Rob has also pointed out that his DACs do very well with CD quality and there is little need to try to play high resolution PCM or DSD (he actually does not like DSD as a format) with his DAC designs.

The reason you want to use a bit perfect signal to the Mojo is because its filters and sampling are far more capable than the source, so let the Mojo sample the file, even at CD quality, and enjoy.


----------



## captblaze

esm87 said:


> I wonder, there are some people that didn't like the mojo much, did these people push the mojo's performance to what it can be? I can still only assume I listened to fairly low quality mp3 with androids upsampling and it still really sounded impressive. At some point I will figure out what I need to know and will understand just how awesome the performance that's obtainable once playing high bit rate samples etc


 
  
 with the right equipment even redbook (CD) audio can be very revealing and elicit a visceral reaction from the listener. sacd is a layer on top of cd audio that adds more detail because of the increase in data storage of sacd, but sacd benefits from intense re mastering of the original source material also


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Honestly, the most difference you will hear is from the quality of the recording (masters) over any high resolution sampling rate or DSD format. Chasing giant file sizes for an absolute minimal difference, if any, is silly IMO. CD quality 16/44.1 lossless (not lossy like MP3/AAC) sounds fine if the recording is well done. Rob has also pointed out that his DACs do very well with CD quality and there is little need to try to play high resolution PCM or DSD (he actually does not like DSD as a format) with his DAC designs.
> 
> The reason you want to use a bit perfect signal to the Mojo is because its filters and sampling are far more capable than the source, so let the Mojo sample the file, even at CD quality, and enjoy.


Ok so basically, play my mp3 files and simply disable the EQ? That will take getting used to as my EQ makes my non EQ music sound dull and lifeless. I will give it a go though for and see how I get on. Next major sound upgrade for me now then is either new IEM's like the se846 Im intrigued in or the new beyer t5p 2nd gen reads as though it sounds fantastic.

Funny thing is, I havent used my sony mdr ex650 IEM's much I never enjoyed their sound but the mojo tonight made them sound fantastic. The sound wasn't like listening to ear buds it was different but I cant explain it. I can imagine just how good top end IEM's would sound with the mojo, a major addictive experience i would think lol


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Ok so basically, play my mp3 files and simply disable the EQ? That will take getting used to as my EQ makes my non EQ music sound dull and lifeless. I will give it a go though for and see how I get on. Next major sound upgrade for me now then is either new IEM's like the se846 Im intrigued in or the new beyer t5p 2nd gen reads as though it sounds fantastic.
> 
> Funny thing is, I havent used my sony mdr ex650 IEM's much I never enjoyed their sound but the mojo tonight made them sound fantastic. The sound wasn't like listening to ear buds it was different but I cant explain it. I can imagine just how good top end IEM's would sound with the mojo, a major addictive experience i would think lol




Personally I don't typically use MP3 as it's a *lossy* format (information is lost to keep the file size small). I said *lossless *formats (FLAC, ALAC, WAVE, AIFF) at 16/44.1 which is CD quality. *Lossy *formats like MP3 and AAC (they also have a bit rate and sample rate of 16/44.1) are not CD quality. Tidal HiFi is CD *lossless* quality.

I find nothing wrong with using EQ if it brings the sound closer to your preferences if that's what you need to do. It is altering the sound, and technically you may introduce artifacts depending on the quality of the equalizer, but if it's what you need to do it to enjoy your music more, then do it. If you want the most transparency with the Mojo then don't use EQ. It's all up to you.

Edit: Do not try to convert MP3 or AAC files to a lossless format like FLAC, ALAC, WAVE, AIFF, because you won't see any benefit. Once the information is lost in a lossy format you can not improve on it by converting to a lossless format.


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Personally I don't typically use MP3 as it's a *lossy* format (information is lost to keep the file size small). I said *lossless *formats (FLAC, ALAC, WAVE, AIFF) at 16/44.1 which is CD quality. *Lossy *formats like MP3 and AAC (they also have a bit rate and sample rate of 16/44.1) are not CD quality. Tidal HiFi is CD *lossless* quality.
> 
> I find nothing wrong with using EQ if it brings the sound closer to your preferences if that's what you need to do. It is altering the sound, and technically you may introduce artifacts depending on the quality of the equalizer, but if it's what you need to do it to enjoy your music more, then do it. If you want the most transparency with the Mojo then don't use EQ. It's all up to you.


I'll stream tidal in HIFI and see how I get along, maybe I will learn to prefer it.

Do you personally find any/much SQ difference in the different connecting formats for audio playback?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> I'll stream tidal in HIFI and see how I get along, maybe I will learn to prefer it.
> 
> Do you personally find any/much SQ difference in the different connecting formats for audio playback?




You mean source gear? Not really when playing bit perfect and there is no noise introduced in the system (phone EMI for example). Others would disagree.


----------



## esm87

I wouldn't know where to start to convert a file. I dont even use a computer, everything is on my phone. I was considering getting a cheap lap top and buying a load of low cost cd's online etc then putting them onto my phone and creating playlists etc. 

My mate put about 1800 songs from various artists on my phone last week off his computer. He didn't tell me they were off copied discs, im now stuck with nearly 2000 extra songs with zero data to know who the artist etc is and theyre all 128 kbps. Track 1 around 70 times etc right through the numbers lol. My music library is a mess now, oh well lol


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> I wouldn't know where to start to convert a file. I dont even use a computer, everything is on my phone. I was considering getting a cheap lap top and buying a load of low cost cd's online etc then putting them onto my phone and creating playlists etc.
> 
> My mate put about 1800 songs from various artists on my phone last week off his computer. He didn't tell me they were off copied discs, im now stuck with nearly 2000 extra songs with zero data to know who the artist etc is and theyre all 128 kbps. Track 1 around 70 times etc right through the numbers lol. My music library is a mess now, oh well lol




I will say that 128kbps MP3 is terrible and the Mojo deserves at least 320kbps MP3 or 256kbps AAC. 128kbps MP3 is the bottom of the barrel and you are missing a lot of information in the music. The information has been stripped away to make such a small file size. At 320kbps MP3 or 256kbps AAC the differences are negligible compared to CD quality lossless, but they are still there. At 128kbps it's a huge difference. 

Compared to 128kbps MP3, Tidal HiFi should sound quite a bit better.


----------



## bavinck

x relic x said:


> I will say that 128kbps MP3 is terrible and the Mojo deserves at least 320kbps MP3 or 256kbps AAC. 128kbps MP3 is the bottom of the barrel and you are missing a lot of information in the music. The information has been stripped away to make such a small file size. At 320kbps MP3 or 256kbps AAC the differences are negligible compared to CD quality lossless, but they are still there. At 128kbps it's a huge difference.
> 
> Compared to 128kbps MP3, Tidal HiFi should sound quite a bit better.



I'm actually really impressed with 256 aac. Sounds much better to me than 320 Mp3.


----------



## esm87

Even 128 kbps once EQ'd I can get to sound decent enough for general on the go listening. Obviously couldnt critical listen at that though. Thats why Im thinking of buying a load of old cd's and learning how to convert them to create new playlists with good quality across the board. The better the file quality the better mojo will do and i can appreciate that. I find 320kbps files fine, I would be happy to have that as a minimum standard


----------



## esm87

My headphones are the v moda crossfade wireless, jvc sz1000, psb m4u2, sony mdr ex650. I havent got good enough headphones for super revealing hi fi sound. But for the way I EQ and listen to my music on the go those headphones sound really good, though I want to experience high end sound such as the se846 or the t5p 2nd gen or comparable headphone. I will buy a high end set of cans or IEM's for my music


----------



## wahsmoh

x relic x said:


> I will say that 128kbps MP3 is terrible and the Mojo deserves at least 320kbps MP3 or 256kbps AAC. 128kbps MP3 is the bottom of the barrel and you are missing a lot of information in the music. The information has been stripped away to make such a small file size. At 320kbps MP3 or 256kbps AAC the differences are negligible compared to CD quality lossless, but they are still there. At 128kbps it's a huge difference.
> 
> Compared to 128kbps MP3, Tidal HiFi should sound quite a bit better.


 

 I agree. With a good mastering the difference between 320kbps and lossless FLAC can be discernible with careful listening. With poor masterings I can't tell any difference between 320kbps and FLAC.
  
 It depends how good of a recording it is and how much information is in the recording because I noticed with some instrumental rock and alternative music I can hear the difference between lossy and lossless compression, especially when I focus closely on the instruments.
  
 The trail end of decay is inaudible compared to the untampered lossless version, just focus on the drums and you will be able to tell with the Mojo especially. I noticed this when listening to Pixies "Surfer Rosa" cause I have both 320kbps mp3 and lossless of this album and tried going back and forth to hear any differences.


----------



## aangen

I was hoping that Mojo owners would free me from having to avoid posts discussing lossy formats. Good grief. With 200GB microsd cards, do we really need to inform each other about the wonders of lossy encoding?


----------



## sabloke

I refuse listening to poor quality audio. With Tidal at hand, there's no excuse


----------



## music4mhell

sabloke said:


> I refuse listening to poor quality audio. With Tidal at hand, there's no excuse


 
 In my country Tidal is not available yet.


----------



## Vigrith

x relic x said:


> I will say that 128kbps MP3 is terrible and the Mojo deserves at least 320kbps MP3 or 256kbps AAC. 128kbps MP3 is the bottom of the barrel and you are missing a lot of information in the music. The information has been stripped away to make such a small file size. At 320kbps MP3 or 256kbps AAC the differences are negligible compared to CD quality lossless, but they are still there. At 128kbps it's a huge difference.
> 
> Compared to 128kbps MP3, Tidal HiFi should sound quite a bit better.


 
  
 Have to agree with this - even though I'm one of those people that can just barely tell the difference between properly handled 320mp3 and regular FLAC even when I try and listen in to the details, especially on the go because it's not like I'm 100% focused on the music personally. I end up just using spotify premium and my own 320/FLAC music files because after experimenting with TIDAL's free trial it just didn't feel like a worthy trade-off, rather have virtually every band/album at my disposal and an interface I'm very familiar with and pay less per month. 128mp3 is extremely crude though and there should be no excuse to not have at least 320 when listening to a piece of gear such as this in my opinion.
  
 As a side note I'm so impressed with the sound quality the mojo provides, I honestly did not expect it to be this good even though I mostly read nothing but stellar reviews all around. It's peaked my curiosity however, if you can get this kind of performance out of a minuscule, light-weight portable device what would a proper desktop contender (DAC+amp in 1) be within similar price range? The Woo WA7 sounds superb but it's also quite a ways more expensive, would there be a more direct desktop competitor within, say, the 400-500 GBP (550-700$) range?


----------



## jincuteguy

sabloke said:


> I refuse listening to poor quality audio. With Tidal at hand, there's no excuse


 
 Does Tidal have a lot of new release including EDM from Armin van burren and stuff? Or their stuff is still limited?


----------



## sabloke

For EDM you can't go past Digitally Imported. Free version is not bad but for a few bucks a month you get decent quality and choices


----------



## Slaphead

bavinck said:


> I'm actually really impressed with 256 aac. Sounds much better to me than 320 Mp3.




To my ears 256AAC VBR is totally identical to the 16/44.1 version. Hell, I've even got some hour long mixes at 72kpbs AAC and they are still very listenable - you'll never get an MP3 file at such a low bit rate that'll still be listenable in my experience.

I think a lot of peoples attitude to compressed audio come from anaecdotes from the 90's where the encoders were truly awful. The hardware at the time was magnitudes slower than even your average phone is today and compromises with the encoders algorithms had to be made in order to give you a compressed file in a reasonable time frame.

The thing about compressed audio is that the encoding and decoding are asynchronous. The decoding is pretty much set in stone in that there is really only one way to decode a compressed audio file, however the standards for encoding state that encoded file must be in a particular form, leaving it up to the developer as to how they actually get the audio into that compressed form. The increase in the power of hardware, and 20 or more years of research and development into compressed audio have yielded some extremely good encoders.

Take an MP3 encoder from 20 years ago and a modern MP3 encoder from today and compress some music at 320kpbs. There will be a stark difference between the quality of the resultant files even though they are at the same bitrate.

Anyway getting back on topic. I'm using my Mojo with a Mac running Audivana 1.5.12 and everything is fine, except that Audivana does not detect the Mojo as being DSD capable. No big deal for me as I'm unlikely to be playing DSD tracks anytime soon, but still interesting to see that the Mojo is not being detected as DSD capable.


----------



## Lohb

slaphead said:


> Anyway getting back on topic. I'm using my Mojo with a Mac running Audivana 1.5.12 and everything is fine, except that Audivana does not detect the Mojo as being DSD capable.


 
 I found the upgrade to Audirvana+ 2.x.x was worth it.
 The last few versions of 1.x.x went a bit brittle in the treble.
  
 It should be worth upgrading to it if you have MOJO now.


----------



## iknowpeanuts

Not sure if this has been mentioned previously or it's just that my google fu sucks.

But would like to direct this question to Rob or anyone with experience in this issue.

Basically when I play 2x or 4x DSD files, the music tends to pause or stutter. It wasn't good on iOS 9.2, and has gotten worse on 9.3. It happens to me on both Onkyo and iAudiogate apps. I have no issues with files of other bit rates and depths.

I've tried the same files on another mojo and it's the same result. I tried it on a Hugo tt and there were no issues.

Would appreciate some advice on how to rectify this, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hearjam

Agree totally - the sound of a digital file is probably more dependent upon the quality of the A/D encoder than the DAC.  I've converted a ton of vinyl with the most recent version of Apogee's Duet 2 A/D using a high quality analog front end and the results are in many cases far better than some of the so called HD remasters available from the download sites.
  
 Downloaded the 2015 remaster of Glenn Gould's 1981 performance of *Bach's Goldberg Variations* [44/24 bit] tonight and compared them with Columbia's last CD release in 2002 - the difference thru the Mojo and Grado GS 1000i's  is extraordinary - those A/D converters have come a long way in 13 years!
  
 Since the Mojo smokes the other DAC's I've heard [priced for mere mortals] I can't wait for Rob's version of A/D converter!


----------



## Blasyrkh

iknowpeanuts said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned previously or it's just that my google fu sucks.
> 
> But would like to direct this question to Rob or anyone with experience in this issue.
> 
> ...


 
 you need power to play those kind of files, your phone doesn't keep up
  
 for exapmple my I7 4710, in powersaving mode, stutters too


----------



## x RELIC x

slaphead said:


> To my ears 256AAC VBR is totally identical to the 16/44.1 version.... /snip




256 AAC is 16/44.1 as well. Just so other users don't get confused 16 bits (bit depth)/44.1 kHz (Sampling Rate) is NOT a measure of kbps (Data Rate), which is what the 256 refers to (*K*ilo *B*its *P*er *S*econd), just trying to keep things accurate here. :wink_face:

Unless the user has an unusual format that has an even lower sampling rate, but that's very rare.


----------



## iknowpeanuts

blasyrkh said:


> iknowpeanuts said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this has been mentioned previously or it's just that my google fu sucks.
> ...



That's what I thought at first, so I tried connecting my phone to a Hugo TT. No problems at all.


----------



## Blasyrkh

iknowpeanuts said:


> That's what I thought at first, so I tried connecting my phone to a Hugo TT. No problems at all.


 
 and did you try to play those files from a laptop or desktop?


----------



## Slaphead

x relic x said:


> 256 AAC is 16/44.1 as well. Just so other users don't get confused 16 bits (bit depth)/44.1 kHz (Sampling Rate) is NOT a measure of kbps (Data Rate), which is what the 256 refers to (*K*ilo *B*its *P*er *S*econd), just trying to keep things accurate here. :wink_face:
> 
> Unless the user has an unusual format that has an even lower sampling rate, but that's very rare.




Yeah, I know - I just use 16/44.1 to denote uncompressed redbook standard. Wrong perhaps, but that's me.


----------



## x RELIC x

slaphead said:


> Yeah, I know - I just use 16/44.1 to denote uncompressed redbook standard. Wrong perhaps, but that's me.




It just gets confusing for new users of such gear when they think the sampling rate light should be different for a lossless format or something like Tidal HiFi. We've seen it a few times in this thread.


----------



## x RELIC x

iknowpeanuts said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned previously or it's just that my google fu sucks.
> 
> But would like to direct this question to Rob or anyone with experience in this issue.
> 
> ...




Don't bother with a format that's prohibitive to listen to, and one which Rob Watts has pointed out the problems with in this thread.. :wink_face:

Try doing a comparison between the same master in 2x or 4x DSD converted to something like 24/96 PCM. I'd bet you couldn't tell the difference. I can't, and I have tested the different formats with the same master on many different gear with some resolving headphones/IEMs. It's quite liberating to know that there really is not much in the DSD format itself after getting past the marketing.


----------



## iknowpeanuts

> iknowpeanuts said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I thought at first, so I tried connecting my phone to a Hugo TT. No problems at all.
> ...


 
  
 Not yet, but have already eliminated the audio files as the source of the problem... I thought the Mojo can do 4x DSD; so trying to figure out the caveat


----------



## iknowpeanuts

> iknowpeanuts said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this has been mentioned previously or it's just that my google fu sucks.
> ...


 
 i understand, i'm not a snob about formats and as u said 24/96 is pretty good as it is – im even happy with 16/44 if its well mastered. It's just that I've been mucking about with the Mojo a bit and am a little piqued. The DSD thing isn't something I intend to go on the long run – that's helluva lot of storage space wasted there!


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> I'll stream tidal in HIFI and see how I get along, maybe I will learn to prefer it.
> 
> Do you personally find any/much SQ difference in the different connecting formats for audio playback?


 
 Personally I do. Before opting for UAPP I tried a few test files to see which app I preferred.
 I downloaded a few test files from 2L  choosing the same tracks in differing formats(I also listened to the same track via Google Play Music for lossy versions) and played them all with Onkyo HF, Viper 4 Android and UAPP.
 I personally could here the difference, almost in head with Google Play and lossy format to out of head (wider soundstage) with UAPP and the others playing lossless.
  
  
  
  


hearjam said:


> Downloaded the 2015 remaster of Glenn Gould's 1981 performance of *Bach's Goldberg Variations* [44/24 bit] tonight and compared them with Columbia's last CD release in 2002 - the difference thru the Mojo and Grado GS 1000i's  is extraordinary - those A/D converters have come a long way in 13 years!


 
 Yes I bought that 5 disc collection too, great Sony recording. Ripped at 24/44.1 into my library 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


x relic x said:


> Don't bother with a format that's prohibitive to listen to, and one which Rob Watts has pointed out the problems with in this thread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 When I first started getting into this hobby (once Mojo was purchased) I sought exclusively SACD titles to RIP and DSD files to DL from online stores.
 Having experienced problems with playback due to my phones inability to cope I converted most of the RIPPED SACD's to FLAC 192K and yes I didn't notice any difference either.

 Well at least now I have a PS3 which I convert back to games machine instead of a standalone SACD RIPPER


----------



## Rob Watts

iknowpeanuts said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned previously or it's just that my google fu sucks.
> 
> But would like to direct this question to Rob or anyone with experience in this issue.
> 
> ...


 
 The problem is the processor overhead needed to do DoP. When Hugo/Mojo sees a DoP flag fault, I force a mute to prevent bangs. Faster processors have no problems.
  
 But Hugo TT should be the same as Mojo. Mojo will also do native DSD via ASIO, and this mode is less likely to need more processor overhead - if you app supports native DSD (as opposed to DoP DSD as both are true DSD formats) then give that a go.
  
 Rob


----------



## Delayeed

Hey. I'm wondering if this would be a serious upgrade to replace my Cambridge Audio Dac Magic Plus?
 as my desktop setup (HD600's) maybe Ether C later...


----------



## iknowpeanuts

rob watts said:


> iknowpeanuts said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this has been mentioned previously or it's just that my google fu sucks.
> ...



Thanks Robb, appreciate your prompt response! After what you said I went to check my app settings and realised they have been reset after my last app update. And I was so damned sure the settings weren't the problem *facepalm* On the bright side everything's all hunky dory now!

Thanks also x Relic x and Blasyrkh for your input, appreciate the assistance


----------



## AndrewH13

While away for a week I've been using my DX90 without Mojo. Something I've suspected for a while but finally got round to testing, music is appearing louder on right ear, and moving channel balance in DAP to -2 or -3 corrected things. 

Soon as I got home I tried coax to Mojo and as the bitstream is pure, there is no changing of levels by altering on DAP. Anyone else have this problem or have a DAP whose balance change does remain in output to Mojo?


----------



## noobandroid

andrewh13 said:


> While away for a week I've been using my DX90 without Mojo. Something I've suspected for a while but finally got round to testing, music is appearing louder on right ear, and moving channel balance in DAP to -2 or -3 corrected things.
> 
> Soon as I got home I tried coax to Mojo and as the bitstream is pure, there is no changing of levels by altering on DAP. Anyone else have this problem or have a DAP whose balance change does remain in output to Mojo?



maybe issue with the headphone jack of dx90? cause mine doesn't have such problem,


----------



## AndrewH13

noobandroid said:


> maybe issue with the headphone jack of dx90? cause mine doesn't have such problem,




My ears unfortunately I believe, having switched over left and right.


----------



## Rob Watts

I have posted my first blog post:
  
  
  
  
 Its about listening tests...
  
 Rob


----------



## tuna47

Anyone suggest the least expensive DAP that will work well with mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

rob watts said:


> I have posted my first blog post:
> 
> 
> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/800264/watts-up layout=block] [/CONTENTEMBED]
> ...




I recommend this single first post in your blog to anyone who is interested in sound, what we hear, and why. 

Very well presented in a thoughtful way Rob. Thank you.


----------



## mrback

Can anyone recommend a cable to use with my mojo to a fiio x5 2nd gen. I did have a 3.5mm to 3.5mm fiiO cable which worked just fine with my dx50 but does not work with my X5, god damn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTrace

tuna47 said:


> Anyone suggest the least expensive DAP that will work well with mojo


To add on to this, are there any DAPs (or smartphones) that perform better or worse with mojo?


----------



## Ike1985

thetrace said:


> To add on to this, are there any DAPs (or smartphones) that perform better or worse with mojo?


 
  
 Yes.  Apple phones will output bitperfect from all your apps to the mojo, for example; youtube, bandcamp, etc.  Android will force upsample(and thus make sound like crap) everything that isn't run through UAPP or Onkyo.  So, you can run tidal or actual albums you own through UAPP, with Onkyo you  have no tidal support.  I'm currently frustrated that bandcamp doesn't have an option to output bit perfect to a usb dac, given that it's a music lovers app.  So my bandcamp sounds like dooty now since I've transitioned to an S7 edge, the android upscaling is to be avoided if possible, truly makes the sound garbage.
  
 To sunmmarize; with android, albums you own digitally and can transfer to the phone AND tidal will sound great, everything else will sound like doo doo butter. 
  
 With an iphone, everything will sound great, including youtube, bandcamp, tidal, stitcher, and any albums you own digitally.  Hate android native upsampling, so stupid.


----------



## x RELIC x

mrback said:


> Can anyone recommend a cable to use with my mojo to a fiio x5 2nd gen. I did have a 3.5mm to 3.5mm fiiO cable which worked just fine with my dx50 but does not work with my X5, god damn!!!!!!!!!!!




Because the second generation FiiO DAPs share the line-out with coaxial-out and the pin configuration is different. On the second generation the coaxial signal is on the sleeve instead of the tip and the ground is on the second ring instead of the first.

If you read the third post the information is in there.

You can see the pin configuration with the included adaptor here:

http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40478


----------



## Blasyrkh

ike1985 said:


> To sunmmarize; with android, albums you own digitally and can transfer to the phone AND tidal will sound great, everything else will sound like doo doo butter.


 
 slightly exaggerated assertion imo


----------



## shigzeo

blasyrkh said:


> slightly exaggerated assertion imo


 

 nah....


----------



## esm87

Been listening to UAPP but theres no sound coming out of poweramp when I switch back to that, the music plays but no sound?? Cant seem to find out how to do it


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Been listening to UAPP but theres no sound coming out of poweramp when I switch back to that, the music plays but no sound?? Cant seem to find out how to do it


 
  
  
 Perhaps this may be relevant?:
  


pablosammy said:


> When you first install UAPP (or if you can reset the app preferences somehow), you'll get a pop up window asking if you want to allow it to use the USB device by default. Make sure you leave the default box unticked, and click 'cancel', otherwise UAPP will always be in control of the USB port as soon as you plug the Mojo in, preventing anything else using it. Clicking 'Cancel' will leave the USB device under the phone's control, and allow you to output through USB via Tidal.
> 
> When you want to use UAPP, open the app and it'll prompt you again. Again, never tick the default box, but click 'OK' to give UAPP control.
> 
> When you want to use Tidal (or any other Android controlled app) again, closing UAPP isnt enough - it retains control even once closed. UNPLUG the USB cable, and plug it back in again. As long as you didn't tick the default box above, it'll prompt you again whether you want to use UAPP. This time click 'Cancel' and it will return control to the phone.


----------



## mrback

I think the Ibasso dx50 is a good place to start, had mine for a couple of months & got the upgrade bug & replacing with a fiio x5 2nd gen.


----------



## mrback

x relic x said:


> Because the second generation FiiO DAPs share the line-out with coaxial-out and the pin configuration is different. On the second generation the coaxial signal is on the sleeve instead of the tip and the ground is on the second ring instead of the first.
> 
> If you read the third post the information is in there.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that, that explains why my current cable doesnt work. I have the cable that is pictured in the link but how does the other end go into the mojo as its a phono input connector???


----------



## Mython

mrback said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Because the second generation FiiO DAPs share the line-out with coaxial-out and the pin configuration is different. On the second generation the coaxial signal is on the sleeve instead of the tip and the ground is on the second ring instead of the first.
> ...


 
  
  
 Really, you should get one that has a 3.5mm plug instead of the RCA you see in that picture.
  
 The main reason for that picture is just to show you the pin-outs on the 3.5mm TRRS plug/socket on those particular Fiio DAPs.


----------



## mrback

mython said:


> Really, you should get one that has a 3.5mm plug instead of the RCA you see in that picture.
> 
> The main reason for that picture is just to show you the pin-outs on the 3.5mm TRRS plug/socket on those particular Fiio DAPs.


 
 yeah ok many thanks for the reply, any ideas as to where I can source a cable from? I had a fiiO cable which worked with my dx50 but doesnt with the x5 2nd gen.


----------



## Mython

mrback said:


> .... any ideas as to where I can source a cable from? I had a fiiO cable which worked with my dx50 but doesnt with the x5 2nd gen.


 
  
  
 As per the Co-Axial section in post #3:
  
  
 MoonAudio offer suitable cables
 Custom-Cable also offer suitable cables


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> Perhaps this may be relevant?:


thanks


----------



## esm87

This chord mojo, playing through uapp, my music seems to stutter quite a bit, has artifacts popping noises in it. Through poweramp not half as much. EQ is off on both players. Poweramp sounds better than uapp. Do I have to get FLAC to make the noises go away? Ive never noticed or heard them running my android hifimediy dac and c5 amp. Is mojo bringing out the bad bits of my recordings?


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> This chord mojo, playing through uapp, my music seems to stutter quite a bit, has artifacts popping noises in it. Through poweramp not half as much. EQ is off on both players. Poweramp sounds better than uapp. Do I have to get FLAC to make the noises go away? Ive never noticed or heard them running my android hifimediy dac and c5 amp. Is mojo bringing out the bad bits of my recordings?


 
  
 From post #3 (!)
  
  
 If you are experiencing clicking sounds, you may need to adjust buffer settings:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9930#post_12282635
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10230#post_12295303


----------



## AndrewH13

mrback said:


> Thanks for that, that explains why my current cable doesnt work. I have the cable that is pictured in the link but how does the other end go into the mojo as its a phono input connector???


 
  
 I reviewed the X5ii with a loaner from Fiio, and the combined Line Out/Dig Out socket, creating a mess when connecting to other equipment, was the sole reason I didn't buy it, and stuck to my original X5.


----------



## kkcc

esm87 said:


> This chord mojo, playing through uapp, my music seems to stutter quite a bit, has artifacts popping noises in it. Through poweramp not half as much. EQ is off on both players. Poweramp sounds better than uapp. Do I have to get FLAC to make the noises go away? Ive never noticed or heard them running my android hifimediy dac and c5 amp. Is mojo bringing out the bad bits of my recordings?




On top of buffer setting in my experience stuttering and (especially) popping sound could be due to the otg cable quality. See if you can try a few other otg cables and get better result?


----------



## mrback

andrewh13 said:


> I reviewed the X5ii with a loaner from Fiio, and the combined Line Out/Dig Out socket, creating a mess when connecting to other equipment, was the sole reason I didn't buy it, and stuck to my original X5.


 
 Well it seems fairly straight forward what you have to do on the player by selecting line out or coaxial, just need the correct cable. its a bit of a PITA though that they have changed this but it looks like they have done it purely for aesthetics to have one less socket. the sound straight from the X5ii is not too shabby though. thinking of maybe getting rid of the mojo as the sound is so good from the player. I need to try it with it though, If it takes it to another level that will be awesome. can you run a micro usb to micro usb cable from the x5 to the mojo do you know???


----------



## TheTrace

ike1985 said:


> Yes.  Apple phones will output bitperfect from all your apps to the mojo, for example; youtube, bandcamp, etc.  Android will force upsample(and thus make sound like crap) everything that isn't run through UAPP or Onkyo.  So, you can run tidal or actual albums you own through UAPP, with Onkyo you  have no tidal support.  I'm currently frustrated that bandcamp doesn't have an option to output bit perfect to a usb dac, given that it's a music lovers app.  So my bandcamp sounds like dooty now since I've transitioned to an S7 edge, the android upscaling is to be avoided if possible, truly makes the sound garbage.
> 
> To sunmmarize; with android, albums you own digitally and can transfer to the phone AND tidal will sound great, everything else will sound like doo doo butter.
> 
> With an iphone, everything will sound great, including youtube, bandcamp, tidal, stitcher, and any albums you own digitally.  Hate android native upsampling, so stupid.


Thank you very much. I'm sorry to hear that it doesn't work out as well with the S7. I planned on getting that to pair with the mojo (expandable memory was the main reason) but looks like I'm sticking to iPhone. Sigh lol


----------



## AndrewH13

mrback said:


> Well it seems fairly straight forward what you have to do on the player by selecting line out or coaxial, just need the correct cable. its a bit of a PITA though that they have changed this but it looks like they have done it purely for aesthetics to have one less socket. the sound straight from the X5ii is not too shabby though. thinking of maybe getting rid of the mojo as the sound is so good from the player. I need to try it with it though, If it takes it to another level that will be awesome. can you run a micro usb to micro usb cable from the x5 to the mojo do you know???




I use my X5 with a Hugo and to me it certainly makes a worthwhile difference. And one cable, courtesy of my iBasso dx90 that supplied a coax 3.5 to phono.


----------



## steffi

Besides the band approach what other creative ways have folks found to mate the mojo to an iPhone? Velcro?


----------



## Mython

steffi said:


> Besides the band approach what other creative ways have folks found to mate the mojo to an iPhone? Velcro?


 
  
  
 Please see the section: *'To stack Mojo with your chosen device, you can use (bands, cases, etc.)'*, in *post #3,  *for some ideas


----------



## esm87

steffi said:


> Besides the band approach what other creative ways have folks found to mate the mojo to an iPhone? Velcro?


I plan on velcro strapping the mojo to back of my phone case.


----------



## esm87

Tried all the various adjustments in uapp to get rid of the stuttering etc in the music, it doesnt work. Poweramp plays fine, no EQ the music sounds the same to me. 

Guess I'll just be using it the same way as I used my c5 amp and sabre HIFIMEDIY dac. The mojo sounds good but so does my previous dac and amp. If Im missing out on some awesome sounding music because android updamples everything then ohwell, ignorance is bliss...

Maybe the mojo is basically a sports car, i just dont understand how to get it to change gears. 

All EQ off, Tidal hifi, uapp and poweramp sound the same to me...


----------



## betula

vidal said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/when-are-expensive-cables-worth-it/


 

 I am very well aware, cable debate is a dead end street here on head-fi.
 And there are a lot of wise thoughts in the article you linked.

 For your link I decided to re-audition 2-3 of my old USB cables and my present AQ Cinnamon cable.
  I am aware of the crazy and fake cable history of AQ. (£1000 Hdmi cable must be a joke and rip off.)
 However during my listening session I found that Cinnamon USB cable has an obvious advantage in _clarity and dynamics _over any of the 2-3 regular (£1-3) USB cables I own.
 It might not be a £45 difference for everyone, with any kind of equipment. But with my equipment there is a definite difference. Does it worth £45? For me it does.
 It might not for someone else. Buth the difference is real and auditionable.


----------



## esm87

betula said:


> I am very well aware, cable debate is a dead end street here on head-fi.
> 
> And there are a lot of wise thoughts in the article you linked.
> 
> ...


where you get your cinnamon cable bud?


----------



## betula

esm87 said:


> where you get your cinnamon cable bud?


 

 futureshop.co.uk bud.


----------



## Ike1985

blasyrkh said:


> slightly exaggerated assertion imo


 
  
 I can tell a massive difference between listening to bandcamp/youtube/etc via iphone 5 and android(being upsampled and then sent to Mojo), it's day and night.  On android the soundstage is artificially stretched, the sound is v shaped and the mids are dull and lifeless.  Sucks because I know what Mojo is capable of.


----------



## Multimediers

Just wonder if anyone here experience the same situation.
  
 I had fully charged up my Mojo and had been using it for not more than 10 mins yesterday. When I started using it today I discovered that the power indicator went to green immediately. It seems the battery level was going down even if I am not using it. The USB power supply was being disconnected every time when the Mojo was being fully charged and the Mojo is never being used when it was being charged. The Mojo had went thru 6-7 times of complete charge-up/discharge cycles. The longest play time (continuous) which I got is not more than 5 hours (can't remember where from this thread that some others can get 8 to 10 hrs of play time).
  
 Is my Mojo not working as expected (in terms of battery life)?
  
 BTW, would battery life be shorter if Mojo is being used under DSD mode?


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Tried all the various adjustments in uapp to get rid of the stuttering etc in the music, it doesnt work. Poweramp plays fine, no EQ the music sounds the same to me.


 
  
  
 OK, well at least you've tried that now.
  
  
 Can you try a different cable, as kkcc suggested?


kkcc said:


> On top of buffer setting in my experience stuttering and (especially) popping sound could be due to the otg cable quality. See if you can try a few other otg cables and get better result?


 
  
  
  
 You could also check that you have only a minimal number of apps running on your phone, in order to ensure you have plenty of resources available (CPU, RAM, etc.)
  
  
 BTW, what colour is Mojos sample-rate LED now indicating? *Red? Blue?*
  
 I'm asking because I can't help wondering if your UAPP may not be correctly configured, and your phone perhaps may still be up-sampling. It can certainly happen with the Onkyo app:
  


whitigir said:


> I tried Onkyo app with mojo. It only stutter when up converting. The bad thing is that up converting is standard, just go into setting and don't up convert it, just turn the option off


 
  
 .


----------



## esm87

Theres alot of cinnamon cables on futureshop. Any chance you could link the same one you have plz?


----------



## betula

esm87 said:


> Theres alot of cinnamon cables on futureshop. Any chance you could link the same one you have plz?


 
 There is not many options of Cinnamon USB cables you can use with Mojo, but here is the link:
 http://www.futureshop.co.uk/audioquest-cinnamon-usb-type-a-to-micro-cable-075m-p-7915.html#.Vvlzy0eo03E


----------



## esm87

betula said:


> There is not many options of Cinnamon USB cables you can use with Mojo, but here is the link:
> http://www.futureshop.co.uk/audioquest-cinnamon-usb-type-a-to-micro-cable-075m-p-7915.html#.Vvlzy0eo03E


cheers, i just found before you linked. Its a shame the lead is so long, be cool to have a custom lead length option. 75 cm isnt portable for me lol. Nice looking cable though!


----------



## betula

esm87 said:


> cheers, i just found before you linked. Its a shame the lead is so long, be cool to have a custom lead length option. 75 cm isnt portable for me lol. Nice looking cable though!


 

 Yeah, this wouldn't be my choice for portable use either.


----------



## Vidal

betula said:


> I am very well aware, cable debate is a dead end street here on head-fi.
> And there are a lot of wise thoughts in the article you linked.
> 
> For your link I decided to re-audition 2-3 of my old USB cables and my present AQ Cinnamon cable.
> ...


 
  
 I've also auditioned cables and noticed a difference. Not in sound or clarity just in reliability of the connection, but this was between a poundshop usb bought in an emergency and my usual ones made by Sony/Belkin. I bought an audiophile spec one and didn't notice any difference between that and the sony/belkin ones. 
  
 What would be great, would be if someone volunteered to do a blind test at a meet somewhere - to put this to bed once and for all.


----------



## msp

betula said:


> I am very well aware, cable debate is a dead end street here on head-fi.
> 
> And there are a lot of wise thoughts in the article you linked.
> 
> ...




This is the exact finding I did, and my other cables are much more flexible so I whis it wasn't so...

Just to reality check I asked my wife to listen, she observed the exact same thing...

For me the extra sound quality is easily worth the 50£

Happy listening


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> OK, well at least you've tried that now.
> 
> 
> Can you try a different cable, as kkcc suggested?
> ...


streaming to tidal is red, poweramp is blue. No jitter on tidal streaming now, I can only assume mojo is revealing the flaws in my music files. Listening to purple rain streaming tidal hifi and it really does sound good. That is CD quality i assume. Maybe I should get some cd's and load them onto my phone at FLAC quality. Listening with both my v moda crossfade wireless and sony ex650 IEM to A/B the v moda do sound a bit better.


----------



## wym2

betula said:


> I am very well aware, cable debate is a dead end street here on head-fi.
> And there are a lot of wise thoughts in the article you linked.
> 
> For your link I decided to re-audition 2-3 of my old USB cables and my present AQ Cinnamon cable.
> ...


 
  
 I have also used the cinnamon and liked the difference I heard from most of the other cables I tried. I ordered the Silver Dragon for the Mojo and found that it is a further improvement to my sound. These differences are not game-changing nor monumental but work for me.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## esm87

wym2 said:


> I have also used the cinnamon and liked the difference I heard from most of the other cables I tried. I ordered the Silver Dragon for the Mojo and found that it is a further improvement to my sound. These differences are not game-changing nor monumental but work for me.
> 
> 
> MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


is the silver dragon from moon audio a usb canle?


----------



## wym2

esm87 said:


> is the silver dragon from moon audio a usb canle?


 
  
 Yes Moon Audio USB cable. 
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## Vigrith

esm87 said:


> cheers, i just found before you linked. Its a shame the lead is so long, be cool to have a custom lead length option. 75 cm isnt portable for me lol. Nice looking cable though!


 
  
 While I have the AQ cinnamon for home use and do agree there is a minimal SQ difference as bestula has already mentioned (whether or not it's worth 45 quid is up to you) I'd say if you need a custom cable for your Mojo you should try and contact Matt at FAW. Far as I know he makes any cable you want any way you want it if you just e-mail him the specifics or what you need it to do.


----------



## esm87

vigrith said:


> While I have the AQ cinnamon for home use and do agree there is a minimal SQ difference as bestula has already mentioned (whether or not it's worth 45 quid is up to you) I'd say if you need a custom cable for your Mojo you should try and contact Matt at FAW. Far as I know he makes any cable you want any way you want it if you just e-mail him the specifics or what you need it to do.


cheers for link. I wonder how much a small micro to micro otg would cost. I will email him


----------



## x RELIC x

mrback said:


> Well it seems fairly straight forward what you have to do on the player by selecting line out or coaxial, just need the correct cable. its a bit of a PITA though that they have changed this but it looks like they have done it purely for aesthetics to have one less socket. the sound straight from the X5ii is not too shabby though. thinking of maybe getting rid of the mojo as the sound is so good from the player. I need to try it with it though, If it takes it to another level that will be awesome. *can you run a micro usb to micro usb cable from the x5 to the mojo do you know*???




That's a negative.


----------



## mrback

x relic x said:


> That's a negative.




In what sense?


----------



## x RELIC x

mrback said:


> In what sense?




The X3/X3ii/X5/X5ii does not output audio from the USB port.


----------



## chillaxing

looking for a case for the mojo.
  
 where can I get the Dignis leather case and did chord release their case yet?


----------



## Dexter Morgan

x relic x said:


> Don't bother with a format that's prohibitive to listen to, and one which Rob Watts has pointed out the problems with in this thread.. :wink_face:
> 
> Try doing a comparison between the same master in 2x or 4x DSD converted to something like 24/96 PCM. I'd bet you couldn't tell the difference. I can't, and I have tested the different formats with the same master on many different gear with some resolving headphones/IEMs. It's quite liberating to know that there really is not much in the DSD format itself after getting past the marketing.




+1

I will however say, websites that sell DSD are a great guide for finding good quality recordings. Then I just listen to the it on Tidal HiFi for a cheaper DSD experience


----------



## fluidz

Reading all these comments about expensive cables improving sound of the mojo, you guys needs to realised its expectation bias.  
  
 When I hear "this cable improved the sound of my Mojo" just know this, if you really believe it will or expect it to, then your mind will simply send of the necessary signals to make it happen.
  
 Concentrating and focusing on a high quality instrument with no distortion in a track can give the impression of clarity.  
  
 Many times I've picked up the Mojo, some times I think to myself, hang on, the sound quality isn't like it was before?  To find the next time I pick it up my faith in the Mojo is restored.  No cable change. Am I playing the same song over and over each time I pick up the Mojo? No. I play different material, recorded by different people, in different rooms, and mastered in different ways.  Playing various material each time you pick up the Mojo can give a false impression.
  
 Chord bundled a basic looking usb cable that sends 100% of the data to the Mojo, no fancy branding or aesthetic involved.  If they thought that a Usb cable would of made the sound better, perhaps they would of offered it as an extra ?
  
 If you feel that your Mojo isn't doing what you thought it should do, maybe your expectation was slightly too high to begin with, or your headphones are the limiting factor - they are at the end of the audio chain.


----------



## chillaxing

Yup, I don't drink the kool-aid on cables.
  
 Me wanting nice cables are purely for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Delayeed

This. Your mind is unbelievably powerful. (Which is a good thing) You can convince yourself of anything given enough time/reputitions. Not going to go deeper with that but
 yeah. The placebo is real although then, it doesn't make a difference if there is any improvement or not because you still "get" the improvement with a better cable 
 but its in most cases just stupid to do so in the first place.
 I'm not saying cable don't make a difference because I've never heard an expensive cable but I can with good confidence say 
 that in most cases it is NOT worth it.


----------



## Delayeed

Haha so true and maybe for thicker/better build quality


----------



## kkcc

Guys let's focus on your mojos and avoid thread-killing chats on cable sq...


----------



## Vigrith

fluidz said:


> Don't fall for the Usb cable snake oil stuff.


 
  
 Isn't that a little too general of a statement? I personally speak not of just the specific differences when swapping out cables with the mojo, I really only bought the cinnamon AQ because I like the way it looks and is built, not because I wanted better sound out of my DAC connection. However there are many counts of people being able to reliably identify better and worse performance coming from different cables as a result of blind testing exclusively. Could they be lying? I guess. Could they be exaggerating most of the time due to placebo? Likely (arguably).
  
 Easy to say "oh yea I can tell the difference between this and that" when reviewing stuff on the internet but once you go to an actual meeting such as CanJam or what have you, or to a studio/audio store and there are people actually conducting those tests in front of you and you know there is no kinky stuff going on in the background and getting them right then you may become a little more open minded to TINY differences.
  
 Edit: Apologies for the offtopic, on topic didn't chord have a portable case for the mojo in the works? Does anyone have any good alternatives? Been looking into getting one.


----------



## Mython

chillaxing said:


> where can I get the Dignis leather case


 
  
 It doesn't seem to be widely available, but I did link it in the 3rd post.
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9810#post_12277896
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1193350812811068504_1569715448
  
http://iconosquare.com/p/1195363820210947738_1569715448
  
  
  


chillaxing said:


> ... did chord release their case yet?


 
  
  
 Not yet, but it's genuinely imminent


----------



## mrback

x relic x said:


> The X3/X3ii/X5/X5ii does not output audio from the USB port.



The only reason I thought this may work is that Fiio sell a dock/amp I think which takes the audio from the USB port, maybe it's some kind of proprietary connection or something then.


----------



## Vigrith

mython said:


> Not yet, but it's genuinely imminent


 
  
 That's great news. can hope it looks as beautiful and fancy as the Hugo one.


----------



## Mython

vigrith said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet, but it's genuinely imminent
> ...


 
  
  
 https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2016/03/22/canjam-socal-2016-chord-electronics-dave-tt-and-mojo/
  
  
  
 https://www.facebook.com/chordelectronics:


----------



## esm87

Well, just tested my set ups, the mojo using poweramp then same song using uapp. I kept the headphones the same just switched to my sabre hifimediy android dac and cayin c5....

Mojo - still got the issue of stuttering etc on both poweramp and uapp. Uapp playing back red on mojo and poweramp on blue due to android upsampling.

Sabre android hifimediy dac and cayin c5 - poweramp played without a single stutter and uapp still stuttered.

Ive read the posts and links about uapp. I've played with the settings and never could eliminate the audio stutter etc.

Sound differences ?... literally sound more or less exactly the same. Theres zero chance of me picking out the mojo to my android dac and c5 amp in a blind test based on sound quality. Something is wrong, cos £400 needs to explain itself. As i said the mojo stutters in poweramp yet my original set up plays it fine. Theres NO difference between tidal HIFI streaming compared to the same song on poweramp in mp3 format. 

My original setup sounded fine, I didnt expect it to blow me away but I did expect a fair improvement for £400 plus the rave reviews.

I genuinely feel as though im not using it correctly considering the mojo sounds the same as my £30 android dac and c5 amp. Surely tidal HIFI of purple rain will sound better than my 320kbps mp3 download... ?

If this is as good as mojo gets and thats what £1000+ dacs sound like, im gutted considering the sabre android and cayin c5 cost me £140.

Hmmmm....


----------



## chillaxing

mython said:


> It doesn't seem to be widely available, but I did link it in the 3rd post.
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9810#post_12277896
> 
> ...


 
   
  
 I checked the links and it led me no where.


----------



## x RELIC x

mrback said:


> The only reason I thought this may work is that Fiio sell a dock/amp I think which takes the audio from the USB port, *maybe it's some kind of proprietary connection or something then*.




Yes, it is.


----------



## bytor33

iknowpeanuts said:


> Thanks Robb, appreciate your prompt response! After what you said I went to check my app settings and realised they have been reset after my last app update. And I was so damned sure the settings weren't the problem *facepalm* On the bright side everything's all hunky dory now!
> 
> Thanks also x Relic x and Blasyrkh for your input, appreciate the assistance




What did you change to get double and quad rate DSD to play without skipping? What iPhone are you using?


----------



## Vigrith

mython said:


> https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2016/03/22/canjam-socal-2016-chord-electronics-dave-tt-and-mojo/
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/chordelectronics


 
  
 Damn. Sexy as hell, can't wait till it becomes available. Thank you for the information and pictures!


----------



## Mython

chillaxing said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't seem to be widely available, but I did link it in the 3rd post.
> ...


 
  
  
 No, sorry, I didn't mean that they were retail links; just that I'd added the only links I could find. I apologise for the lack of retail links, but I don't know which retailer(s) sell that case. It's strange because I've seen QP1R Dignis cases on eBay, no problem, but their Mojo case is proving very elusive, thus far (might be because Mojo has sold so rapidly, that Dignis can't keep up with demand in Korea and Japan; I dunno)
  
  
 As you know, it's really up to you whether you want to hunt down a Dignis case from Korea, or just wait a few weeks more and get an easily-available Chord one.
  
 Either way, I hope you're happy with whichever one you get, and please post some pics!


----------



## Mython

Hmmm.... well, that's weird. When I searched eBay.com for 'Mojo Dignis', I got zero results, but DuckDuckGo managed to find it on eBay.com, when eBay's own search function couldn't!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dignis-CHORD-Mojo-DAC-Amp-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Italy-PU-Case-Black-/301905558628?hash=item464af93c64


----------



## Dexter Morgan

I hope the module that hides/protects the CCK is imminent too. I'm super paranoid about putting pressure on the USB port when the Mojo is in my pocket. Can't wait Chord!


----------



## chillaxing

mython said:


> No, sorry, I didn't mean that they were retail links; just that I'd added the only links I could find. I apologise for the lack of retail links, but I don't know which retailer(s) sell that case. It's strange because I've seen QP1R Dignis cases on eBay, no problem, but their Mojo case is proving very elusive, thus far (might be because Mojo has sold so rapidly, that Dignis can't keep up with demand in Korea and Japan; I dunno)
> 
> 
> As you know, it's really up to you whether you want to hunt down a Dignis case from Korea, or just wait a few weeks more and get an easily-available Chord one.
> ...


 
  
  
 No prob, I used my google-fu and checked the links earlier and found nothing so I thought I'd ask just in case anyone is already rocking one.
  
 Whichever one I find or get I'll be sure to post some pics after.


----------



## chillaxing

mython said:


> Hmmm.... well, that's weird. When I searched eBay.com for 'Mojo Dignis', I got zero results, but DuckDuckGo managed to find it on eBay.com, when eBay's own search function couldn't!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL
  
 Damn thats kind a on the steep side.  Gonna keep in my cart and wait for Chord to release theirs then go from there.
  
 thanks bud


----------



## x RELIC x

chillaxing said:


> LOL
> 
> Damn thats kind a on the steep side.  Gonna keep in my cart and wait for Chord to release theirs then go from there.
> 
> thanks bud




Pretty normal for Dignis. Better than the AK cases.


----------



## warrior1975

Anyone have an issue with their usb port? The data port. I tried connecting the Mojo just now to my cell, worked the other night, not now. Tried with my Note 8,no good. Tried different cables, nothing. Also tried using the otg cable and it work on a different device. 

No light on the power button, likes it's not receving a signal. Any suggestions? Don't have another otg cable, but that doesn't appear to be the problem. Don't have a dig coax yet either.


----------



## Wyd4

warrior1975 said:


> Anyone have an issue with their usb port? The data port. I tried connecting the Mojo just now to my cell, worked the other night, not now. Tried with my Note 8,no good. Tried different cables, nothing. Also tried using the otg cable and it work on a different device.
> 
> No light on the power button, likes it's not receving a signal. Any suggestions? Don't have another otg cable, but that doesn't appear to be the problem. Don't have a dig coax yet either.




Hey mate. 

Don't know if you are using usb audio player pro or not. But try installing the demo and see if it will find the device. 

I had issues with my Samsung tablet and native support for any dac. 

Other than that. You did it is working with another device so I don't think it will be the mojo its self. Short of rebooting. Force closing apps. Unplug and replug. I don't really have any golden answer unfortunately.


----------



## warrior1975

It worked Saturday night on my phone... Haven't changed a thing. Really odd. I put it on charge for now, maybe it will reset itself or some crazy electrical magic. I'll TRY UAPP too. 

UAPP doesn't have a trial player anymore?

Ok... I hooked the USB up to my mac, just to test to see if the light went on and it did. Must be the otg cable. I don't get audio through the Mac, but I need a cck. Just wanted to test and see if it would connect. 

Opinions?


----------



## captblaze

warrior1975 said:


> Opinions?


 
  
  
 I always have an opinion, and since you asked...
  
 USB is the way to get the highest resolution #s of all the inputs, but is horrible in its restrictions (driver, cable spec). Optical get the jitters, but for short runs perhaps not and digital coax is also cable sensitive.
  
 this why super expensive DAPs offer all of the 3, or any combination of the 3 whereas a mobile  phone gives you one choice and it is as fickle as the hot girl you drooled over in high school but couldn't get anywhere with her
  
 moral of the story... time for a new OTG cable and don't make it a cheap knock off


----------



## warrior1975

It's a brand new cable. Literally bought it Saturday. Lol. I'm going to order a better one online. Going to bestbuy to get a 3.5 dig cable for now.


----------



## Wyd4

captblaze said:


> I always have an opinion, and since you asked...
> 
> USB is the way to get the highest resolution #s of all the inputs, but is horrible in its restrictions (driver, cable spec). Optical get the jitters, but for short runs perhaps not and digital coax is also cable sensitive.
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL
  
 Love it.

 Though I married the hot girl I drooled over in highschool and I have had no issues with USB from android phone or iPhone.  Perhaps I am just lucky


----------



## warrior1975

Lol... Sounds like you are. I have 9 minutes to get to best buy... Fml. Stuck at a light. Plus, they probably won't have it even though they said they did.


----------



## Vigrith

x relic x said:


> Pretty normal for Dignis. Better than the AK cases.


 
  
 Now I'm torn, that case is beautiful actually, I want one of those, shame I'd get rammed by VAT considering it's from outside Europe. Looks so good though.


----------



## Townyj

esm87 said:


> Well, just tested my set ups, the mojo using poweramp then same song using uapp. I kept the headphones the same just switched to my sabre hifimediy android dac and cayin c5....
> 
> Mojo - still got the issue of stuttering etc on both poweramp and uapp. Uapp playing back red on mojo and poweramp on blue due to android upsampling.
> 
> ...




When i owned my X2 headphones it was night and day difference between my phone and mojo/concero hp. The phone sounded less controlled throughout. You need to remember that sometimes there isnt a massive gain, the mojo doesnt seem to jump out instantly. You obviously dont hear it or feel like its worth it. Sometimes wonder why i forked out $900 on the little thing. My new headphones sound pretty good straight out of my phone. Go figure.


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> /snip
> 
> If this is as good as mojo gets and thats what £1000+ dacs sound like, im gutted considering the sabre android and cayin c5 cost me £140.
> 
> Hmmmm....




Well, the Crossfade isn't exactly a top tier headphone. At his level you need to have a transducer (headphone/IEM) that can keep up. I know, cliche, but it's true.


----------



## warrior1975

esm87 I couldn't pick then out blind either. Lgv10 and C5. That being said, I'm enjoying the music more. Not sure why as I ab I hear the same. Either way, mojo sounds better to me, oddly. I'm not happy I can't use it now to work tonight.. Many damn it all, I can't because I've my cheap ass usb other cable.


----------



## esm87

townyj said:


> When i owned my X2 headphones it was night and day difference between my phone and mojo/concero hp. The phone sounded less controlled throughout. You need to remember that sometimes there isnt a massive gain, the mojo doesnt seem to jump out instantly. You obviously dont hear it or feel like its worth it. Sometimes wonder why i forked out $900 on the little thing. My new headphones sound pretty good straight out of my phone. Go figure.


I have a feeling that a £400 investment in a pair of IEM's or stretch to the se846 would give me a far, far bigger audio upgrade.... or Im using the mojo wrong, i've convinced myself I dont know how to use it properly. I mean, theres no way that a cheap android dac with a cayin c5 amp playing mp3 downloads of 128 to 320 kbps on poweramp, could sound identical to mojo streaming tidal HIFI. Given, Im not using TOTL headphones (v moda crossfade wireless/sony ex650 iem/psb m4u2) but they aint exactly terrible, compared to the average joes apple ear buds my headphones are leagues above. 

Gutted nvm...


----------



## warrior1975

Bro, don't be surprised. I've owned lots of nice audio gear, and some things, I couldn't hear a difference, especially the electronics. Headphones or IEMS, different story. Daps, dacs, and amps all sound similar to me generally speaking. I could tell the difference between my Fiio X1 and my AK240... Easy. But my AK240 and ak120ii, not a chance, not even between my AK240 and ak100ii. Zero. Hell, my girls ipod 5g touch I could barely hear a difference, and I'm not convinced I really could. The damn thing sounded amazing to me. Then again, I've said I have the worst ears here... Might very well be true.

I'm definitely keeping the Mojo. Just because.


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Well, the Crossfade isn't exactly a top tier headphone. At his level you need to have a transducer (headphone/IEM) that can keep up. I know, cliche, but it's true.


I totally understand where your coming from. The psb m4u2 are fairly respected at their price point, more so than the crossfade wireless, still... exact same sound. If anything, my old setup is superior due to zero sound stutter etc in any audio app.

Where does the entry level start for headphones to actually be impressed by the mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> I have a feeling that a £400 investment in a pair of IEM's or stretch to the se846 would give me a far, far bigger audio upgrade.... or Im using the mojo wrong, i've convinced myself I dont know how to use it properly. I mean, theres no way that a cheap android dac with a cayin c5 amp playing mp3 downloads of 128 to 320 kbps on poweramp, could sound identical to mojo streaming tidal HIFI. Given, Im not using TOTL headphones (v moda crossfade wireless/sony ex650 iem/psb m4u2) but they aint exactly terrible, compared to the average joes apple ear buds my headphones are leagues above.
> 
> Gutted nvm...




Your headphones aren't garbage by any stretch, and your approach is fairly realistic. I suggest you read Rob's blog post on the subject of listening to help understand a little more about where some shortcomings may be happening in your listening experience, or at least to add a different perspective.

I'll link it again in case you missed it.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/800264/watts-up#post_12457933


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> Bro, don't be surprised. I've owned lots of nice audio gear, and some things, I couldn't hear a difference, especially the electronics. Headphones or IEMS, different story. Daps, dacs, and amps all sound similar to me generally speaking. I could tell the difference between my Fiio X1 and my AK240... Easy. But my AK240 and ak120ii, not a chance, not even between my AK240 and ak100ii. Zero. Hell, my girls ipod 5g touch I could barely hear a difference, and I'm not convinced I really could. The damn thing sounded amazing to me. Then again, I've said I have the worst ears here... Might very well be true.
> 
> I'm definitely keeping the Mojo. Just because.


hmmm, im genuinely perplexed how plenty of people seem to be coming from already decent audio set ups, yet rave about how much better mojo is.

I'll put it like this. Im average joe, who just enjoys listening to music on a daily. I've bought the mojo expecting some sort of audio quailty upgrade, however, im just too stupid to get it to sound like it should.

Anyone considering buying the mojo shouldnt base any decision on my posts, i truly believe I dont know how to use it. Thousands of positive reviews from people cant be wrong. No doubt, its a quality piece of kit if used properly...


----------



## warrior1975

Not hard to use bro... Plug it in, you have sound, it's working. . Give it some more time too. Maybe you need to adjust. Just listen to the music, get lost in it, and enjoy. That's what I did. 

Just because everyone else hears it, doesn't mean you or I will, nor the next guy. There are lots of experienced people here, maybe they know what sounds better? I'm still learning, but more importantly, I'm still enjoying. 

One other thing I learned, temper expectations. I ordered Mojo almost knowing I'd hear no difference,, been down this road too many times. I also suffer from tinnitus, so that could be a role in my lack of hearing changes... I don't know... I just know I want to listen to it now and I can't...


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Your headphones aren't garbage by any stretch, and your approach is fairly realistic. I suggest you read Rob's blog post on the subject of listening to help understand a little more about where some shortcomings may be happening in your listening experience, or at least to add a different perspective.
> 
> I'll link it again in case you missed it.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/800264/watts-up#post_12457933


yes, went through the whole of post 3 sub threads pretty much today. Never hurts to re read though. Cheers for the link.

I get where he's coming from, but... theres no doubt in my mind that there should be a fairly obvious detectible difference in SQ compared to my android dac and c5 lol. 

Thing is, I blind tested my missus and her brother with my mojo and then my c5 and dac setup. Thats two people plus myself that said there was no difference, bear in mind mojo was tidal hifi streamed with red showing. My other setup with the same song is 128 kbps16 bit mp3 download. All I asked was they really concentrated on the song, vocals and background instruments, neither could pick up a sound difference in quality. Strange... deffinetley a cool looking gadget though!


----------



## warrior1975

Lol... Love your last statement, agree wholeheartedly. I love the look of it, surprised I do. I didn't care for it much in the pics.


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> Not hard to use bro... Plug it in, you have sound, it's working. . Give it some more time too. Maybe you need to adjust. Just listen to the music, get lost in it, and enjoy. That's what I did.
> 
> Just because everyone else hears it, doesn't mean you or I will, nor the next guy. There are lots of experienced people here, maybe they know what sounds better? I'm still learning, but more importantly, I'm still enjoying.
> 
> One other thing I learned, temper expectations. I ordered Mojo almost knowing I'd hear no difference,, been down this road too many times. I also suffer from tinnitus, so that could be a role in my lack of hearing changes... I don't know... I just know I want to listen to it now and I can't...


I've got 28 days return from the shop, will hold on to it for another week or so, see how I feel then. If you have another portable amp, and android phone, the sabre hifimediy android dac would be a good cost effective backup to keep in a works locker or car glove box. Should you forget your mojo or have a problem with it.


----------



## warrior1975

My cheap ass, yet brand new otg cable seems to be giving me issues. Worked for one damn day. I'm with you on testing it more. I want to make sure it's not new toy syndrome. 

For now, I'm keeping it.


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> Lol... Love your last statement, agree wholeheartedly. I love the look of it, surprised I do. I didn't care for it much in the pics.


lol, oh I can picture it now, the old man taking my blind audio A/B test..... tells no difference. Enquires about mojo and price of both set ups. Follows up with a long, silent stare, ok this is awkward, but dad the little balls of light are cool in they?... for £400 lol


----------



## kkcc

esm87 said:


> hmmm, im genuinely perplexed how plenty of people seem to be coming from already decent audio set ups, yet rave about how much better mojo is.




No need to feel apologetic or wierd to not feel there is a big enough quality jump for you. In fact imho it is actually normal!

From my journey into this hobby (and hifi also), the most obvious or bang-for-the-buck upgrade is always the headphone/IEMs. For the components, be it amp or dac or transport or power mgmt or other accessories the diminishing return is way steeper than the speakers/iem.

Honestly I would not be as impressed by Hugo/Mojo had I not spent/wasted a lot of time/money on various DAC. It is only AFTER I had experienced the more "hi-end" DAC I would understand how intricate the differences could be, and how expensive these incremental improvement can be. Over time (a long time) I start to be able to pick up the difference - first I learn what I like, then I stsrt to understand why I like a particular DAC. For me part of the amazement for Hugo/Mojo is actually in the context of how it compared to the (much) more expensive DAC. I am quite sure I will appreciate it less had I not went thru what I went thru with various gears. From an absolute perspective, you are absolutely correct that a $500 investment im headphone will yield more improvement.

I also find the source material also make a big difference ib my appreciation of a DAC. Here I'm not referring to the sampling rate or bit depth, but the recording and mastering of the music - crap in crap out. Hugo/Mojo do not make my crappy tracks sound better (like how my tube amp does by giving me a less accurate sound) or magically add more details, they just recreate whatever is recorded most accurately. 

Hope this make sense. Cheers.


----------



## kkcc

warrior1975 said:


> My cheap ass, yet brand new otg cable seems to be giving me issues. Worked for one damn day. I'm with you on testing it more. I want to make sure it's not new toy syndrome.
> 
> For now, I'm keeping it.




It might not be the otg cable. My Samsung phones/tabs would sometime not recognize the mojo after an app crashes or some other anomaly on the phone. Seems to be a Samsung issue as I don't have the same experience with my other android gear, including some really cheap Chinese no name tablets with the same otg cable. Try rebooting your phone and it would work again most of the time for me. It is a bit annoying and I prefer using iPhone6 as my transport - more stable than my Note5 and no upsampling issue.


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> yes, went through the whole of post 3 sub threads pretty much today. Never hurts to re read though. Cheers for the link.
> 
> I get where he's coming from, but... theres no doubt in my mind that there should be a fairly obvious detectible difference in SQ compared to my android dac and c5 lol.
> 
> Thing is, I blind tested my missus and her brother with my mojo and then my c5 and dac setup. Thats two people plus myself that said there was no difference, bear in mind mojo was tidal hifi streamed with red showing. My other setup with the same song is 128 kbps16 bit mp3 download. All I asked was they really concentrated on the song, vocals and background instruments, neither could pick up a sound difference in quality. Strange... deffinetley a cool looking gadget though!




Hmmmmm, I don't think the link I provided is in the third post. It's a far broader topic than the Mojo.

And I would agree, source files and mastering quality in music is essential to hearing differences. Otherwise the nuance is lost with highly compressed files, or the subtleties are killed in dynamically compressed recordings. I'm talking about the difference between the loudest note and the quietest note, not file compression here. A lot of modern music and re-mastered music is dynamically compressed because the studios feel louder is better but this kills most sense of realism, which is what the Mojo brings to the table. Then again, I have no idea what music you listen to.

The only other recommendation I can make is to listen exclusively with the Mojo for about a week, then go back to your other gear. If the differences aren't apparent then it's not your cup of tea. Please make sure that you do feed it with at least CD quality files and well mastered tracks to maximize the potential differences heard.


----------



## warrior1975

kkcc-Tried rebooting my phone (lg) and tablet already. I'm out of options bro... But thanks anyway. I'll just cry myself to sleep.


----------



## kkcc

warrior1975 said:


> kkcc-Tried rebooting my phone (lg) and tablet already. I'm out of options bro... But thanks anyway. I'll just cry myself to sleep.




Oh crap... btw I'm sure it's not your issue but I did once have an issue with otg connection only to find out I connected the otg end (which is not marked) of the cable to the Hugo instead of my phone.


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Hmmmmm, I don't think the link I provided is in the third post. It's a far broader topic than the Mojo.
> 
> And I would agree, source files and mastering quality in music is essential to hearing differences. Otherwise the nuance is lost with highly compressed files, or the subtleties are killed in dynamically compressed recordings. I'm talking about the difference between the loudest note and the quietest note, not file compression here. A lot of modern music and re-mastered music is dynamically compressed because the studios feel louder is better but this kills most sense of realism, which is what the Mojo brings to the table. Then again, I have no idea what music you listen to.
> 
> The only other recommendation I can make is to listen exclusively with the Mojo for about a week, then go back to your other gear. If the differences aren't apparent then it's not your cup of tea. Please make sure that you do feed it with at least CD quality files and well mastered tracks to maximize the potential differences heard.


I found the seperate rob watts thread earlier, whilst reading through post 3 to see if answers could be found, I searched other mojo threads, Thats what I meant. Cheers for the input. I think, had i gone from using only mu phone to the mojo the difference would be night and day, seeing as mojo is an amp aswell. Maybe the differences are too subtle for my ears coming from an external dac and amp set up. All good, I can return if I want to, sounds like the next major audio upgrade I can appreciate is a pair of shure se846. Im still determined to get awesome portable audio. I will concentrate on getting cheap cd's and converting to FLAC and build my playlists from scratch maybe.

Cheers for all your inputs and help


----------



## esm87

kkcc said:


> No need to feel apologetic or wierd to not feel there is a big enough quality jump for you. In fact imho it is actually normal!
> 
> From my journey into this hobby (and hifi also), the most obvious or bang-for-the-buck upgrade is always the headphone/IEMs. For the components, be it amp or dac or transport or power mgmt or other accessories the diminishing return is way steeper than the speakers/iem.
> 
> ...


awesome post, cheers bud


----------



## jjacq

Gonna post it here since I haven't seen it yet. But Dignis X Chord Mojo. A bit high in price but figured some people would like to spend the extra coin.
  

  
|

 Original link: http://www.e-earphone.jp/dignis


----------



## SearchOfSub

betula said:


> I am very well aware, cable debate is a dead end street here on head-fi.
> 
> And there are a lot of wise thoughts in the article you linked.
> 
> ...





I currently have Mojo connected through AQ Vodka Toslink but when I also connect the Cinnamon usb cable to sync although it plays under Toslink there is also improvement. strange


----------



## warrior1975

kkcc said:


> Oh crap... btw I'm sure it's not your issue but I did once have an issue with otg connection only to find out I connected the otg end (which is not marked) of the cable to the Hugo instead of my phone.




Holy ****, I think I'm the world's biggest idiot... No further commenting needed. Thank you. I'm outside my place, just finished working. Read your post, and realized how stupid I am. Lol... Damn I'm an idiot!!! Thank you again, I didn't try it, but you are right. Oh, and thank you again!!!!


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> Holy ****, I think I'm the world's biggest idiot... No further commenting needed. Thank you. I'm outside my place, just finished working. Read your post, and realized how stupid I am. Lol... Damn I'm an idiot!!! Thank you again, I didn't try it, but you are right. Oh, and thank you again!!!!


qualityyyyyy!!!! Class, deffo summin I would do! Ah, maybe thats the lroblem to my sound quality issue, lol jk


----------



## warrior1975

Not something I normally do...Im normally prety tech savvy, but I was too busy pouting to realize what id done. Idiot!!


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> Not something I normally do...Im normally prety tech savvy, but I was too busy pouting to realize what id done. Idiot!!


to be honest, i didnt know only one end of cable works lol


----------



## ShreyasMax

kkcc said:


> No need to feel apologetic or wierd to not feel there is a big enough quality jump for you. In fact imho it is actually normal!
> 
> From my journey into this hobby (and hifi also), the most obvious or bang-for-the-buck upgrade is always the headphone/IEMs. For the components, be it amp or dac or transport or power mgmt or other accessories the diminishing return is way steeper than the speakers/iem.
> 
> ...




This makes perfect sense; appreciate your inputs.
Cheers


----------



## warrior1975

esm87 said:


> to be honest, i didnt know only one end of cable works lol




Depends on the cable, but otg is one thatmatters.


----------



## Wyd4

Hmmm what I want to know is why my Sony x3 compact sounds better playing Apple Music into the mojo than my iPhone 6s does lol. 

Oh well it was just an experiment. Generally I use mojo and Sony on train/at work and iPhone straight to headphones when walkin from train to work. Just thought it was odd. 

Also usb audio player pro sounds better into mojo than iPhone with kaisertone into mojo but that doesn't surprise me


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

jjacq said:


> Gonna post it here since I haven't seen it yet. But Dignis X Chord Mojo. A bit high in price but figured some people would like to spend the extra coin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
 Very well made. Love mine


----------



## BunneyEars

Anyone tried a Fiio L19 cable to bridge the Mojo with Iphone 6? (Just figuring to get rid of the CCK..!!!)


----------



## rocketron

Yes the L19 cable works fine.


----------



## BunneyEars

rocketron said:


> Yes the L19 cable works fine.


 
 coool! thnx. And i go for it today


----------



## joshk4

hawaiibadboy said:


> Very well made. Love mine


 

 Wow that looks nice, not sure whether to hold off on this and wait for the Chord one... decisions....
  
 Dignis has different colours as well...


----------



## sabloke

Yep, Dignis quality is tops. Mojo and DP-X1 both clad in their cases, love them to bits. Will post some photos soon


----------



## lukeap69

I have the Dignis case for my Mojo Jojo as well. I agree, it is a fantastic case.


----------



## jmills8

Got a Mojo for $350 , couldnt say no, but what is the best way to get the BEST sound from the Mojo ? Also what is the BEST way to get bass from the Mojo? Right now I can use my trusted X3 which has a Coax or can use my Plenue M or 1 optical. Which gives a better sound coax connecting or connecting the Mojo from the optical?


----------



## joshk4

Nice, would love to see more photos of the dignis and mojo..


----------



## karmazynowy

Mojo its been for a while now, so what mid-tier headphones makes best synergy with Mojo? Anyone tries AKG K702?
 Does Mojo have enough power to make them sing?


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> Tried all the various adjustments in uapp to get rid of the stuttering etc in the music, it doesnt work. Poweramp plays fine, no EQ the music sounds the same to me.
> 
> Guess I'll just be using it the same way as I used my c5 amp and sabre HIFIMEDIY dac. The mojo sounds good but so does my previous dac and amp. If Im missing out on some awesome sounding music because android updamples everything then ohwell, ignorance is bliss...
> 
> ...


  

  
 Personally I think you are looking at this from the wrong angle
 I strongly believe the issue is not Mojo but the app, phone or even the connection you are using.

 If for example you were to connect a DAP to your Mojo via USB or COAX/OPT the issues you are experiencing probably would no longer be present.
  
 I find that Tidal is great for the selection available but I have experienced and issue or two depending on which phone I use, stuttering, tracks being skipped or play stopping altogether these I have experienced from the Tidal app from my phones, the same can happen in UAPP but many factors could affect your experience with UAPP
  
 1. Screen switching off and how your phone deals with running applications when the screen is off
 2. Dropping Wi-Fi connection or phone signal
 3. The phones RAM or lack thereof and processing power

 Questions regarding UAPP can be sought from the developers thread here
  
  
 EDIT just looked on the UAPP thread and I see you have already found it


----------



## music4mhell

karmazynowy said:


> Mojo its been for a while now, so what mid-tier headphones makes best synergy with Mojo? Anyone tries AKG K702?
> Does Mojo have enough power to make them sing?


 
 I use mojo with HD650 which is 300 Ohms.
K702 is only 62 Ohms, i think Mojo can easily drive it


----------



## Slaphead

karmazynowy said:


> Mojo its been for a while now, so what mid-tier headphones makes best synergy with Mojo? Anyone tries AKG K702?
> Does Mojo have enough power to make them sing?




I've really enjoyed the Beyerdynamic DT880s with the Mojo - especially for classical & jazz as the treble of the DT880 makes for a wonderful open sound. However the treble can sound somewhat hot with other genres, though not a fault of the Mojo as the DT880s are well known for their treble peak.

I have the Q701, but to be honest I've not tried them with the Mojo yet, other than a very brief listen, as I prefer the fuller sound of the DT880s, however if memory serves me correctly the treble is a bit sweeter and less invasive on the Q701.

In any event the Mojo should be able to drive the K702 with relative ease.


----------



## karmazynowy

music4mhell said:


> I use mojo with HD650 which is 300 Ohms.
> K702 is only 62 Ohms, i think Mojo can easily drive it


 
  
 Ohms are not so important, sensitivity is.
  
 I have heard Mojo with 300Ohm HD800 and IMO synergy isn't good. I dont like HD650 anyway. 
  
 I have now Panasonic HD10 and the sound is a little too bright.


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> hmmm, im genuinely perplexed how plenty of people seem to be coming from already decent audio set ups, yet rave about how much better mojo is.
> 
> I'll put it like this. Im average joe, who just enjoys listening to music on a daily. I've bought the mojo expecting some sort of audio quailty upgrade, however, im just too stupid to get it to sound like it should.
> 
> Anyone considering buying the mojo shouldnt base any decision on my posts, i truly believe I dont know how to use it. Thousands of positive reviews from people cant be wrong. No doubt, its a quality piece of kit if used properly...


 
 I came from an entry level set up so cannot comment on those who have come form an already decent set up, but the only half decent gear I had at the time were my Shure SE535's
 SInce getting the Mojo I have invested in a few more headphones and DAP's as for me the Mojo was that good.
 I would only invest in the 846 only if you had intended to go down that path in the first place, otherwise there are plenty of lower priced IEM that I believe will improve your listening experience
 Flare Audio R2A £150
 RHA T20 £179
 Finder X1 $199
  No doubt others could also recommend other mid-range IEM's

 I would hate to think you purchased the 846's just for the Mojo and still not be satisfied
  


esm87 said:


> I found the seperate rob watts thread earlier, whilst reading through post 3 to see if answers could be found, I searched other mojo threads, Thats what I meant. Cheers for the input. I think, had i gone from using only mu phone to the mojo the difference would be night and day, seeing as mojo is an amp aswell. Maybe the differences are too subtle for my ears coming from an external dac and amp set up. All good, I can return if I want to, sounds like the next major audio upgrade I can appreciate is a pair of shure se846. Im still determined to get awesome portable audio. I will concentrate on getting cheap cd's and converting to FLAC and build my playlists from scratch maybe.
> 
> Cheers for all your inputs and help


 
  
 I cannot remember if I had provided this link before, there are plenty of free files available in many different formats and tastes.
  
 PS Consider well mastered CD's over cheap CD's, even contemplate buying used. The well mastered CD's are not necessarily more expensive, but I would imagine for example a Sony CD to be better than a 'No' name CD regardless of the artist.


----------



## music4mhell

karmazynowy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I use mojo with HD650 which is 300 Ohms.
> ...


 
 I personally couldn't find much difference between HD650 & HD800 (I am no Audiophile  ), So i bought the HD650, although now i use only and only earbuds with my Mojo, i havn't used HD650 from months


----------



## analogmusic

Did anyone experience burn in with Mojo- mine seems to be sounding better since I bought it almost 3 weeks ago.
  
 I already have a Hugo so I don't think it was brain burn in ?


----------



## audi0nick128

Concerning affordable headphones, that have a great synergy with Mojo, I can say that I am very happy with the ATH W1000X. They aren't the latest model but they are regularly offered for great price. I stole them on Black Friday for 300€. They are especially great with accouatic music and female voices, BUT IMHO they also can rock out with... 
Also the audioquest nighthawks are supposed to have a especially great synergy... Gonna test them soon. 

Cheers


----------



## psikey

esm87 said:


> yes, went through the whole of post 3 sub threads pretty much today. Never hurts to re read though. Cheers for the link.
> 
> I get where he's coming from, but... theres no doubt in my mind that there should be a fairly obvious detectible difference in SQ compared to my android dac and c5 lol.
> 
> Thing is, I blind tested my missus and her brother with my mojo and then my c5 and dac setup. Thats two people plus myself that said there was no difference, bear in mind mojo was tidal hifi streamed with red showing. My other setup with the same song is 128 kbps16 bit mp3 download. All I asked was they really concentrated on the song, vocals and background instruments, neither could pick up a sound difference in quality. Strange... deffinetley a cool looking gadget though!


 
  
 I've still got Klipsch X10i (£110) and had Shure SE535's (£400) before getting my Shure SE846's (£800).
  
 The SE846's really are a massive step up from the cheaper ones. I got mine 2nd hand off the forums for £470 and if I had to choose one thing that made the largest difference to audio quality between the Mojo & SE846's, or even a Sony ZX2 DAP I had for a while, it would be the SE846's without hesitation.
  
 Now without using such high end IEM's I doubt you will hear a massive difference with the Mojo for Spotify/Tidal but it will depend on how good your hearing is or how good you are at identifying musical quality.
  
 The big quality gain for me is when listening to 96/24+ audio and especially DSD. Only with these do I really notice the benefit of the Mojo. If I was only listening with my Klipsch X10i I wouldn't use a Mojo.
  
 You need to try some high-end ShureSE846's/Noble K10/JH class IEM's or high-end headphones to appreciate the Mojo difference I'd suspect.
  
 I've not done AB testing with my Klipsch X10i/Mojo but I wouldn't expect to see big improvements like I do the SE846's. I will do some when I get chance.


----------



## psikey

jjacq said:


> Gonna post it here since I haven't seen it yet. But Dignis X Chord Mojo. A bit high in price but figured some people would like to spend the extra coin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are these cases going to cause overheating issues though seeing as the Mojo uses its Aluminium Case as a heat-sink using air convection to dissipate heat? Especially a concern if playing & charging at the same time.


----------



## lukeap69

If anything the leather case would absorb the heat? No?


----------



## ddaktiv

joshk4 said:


> If it has to kick in to shutdown due to high temperature a few times, that can be a worrying sign (glad we have the heat protection kicking in).
> 
> 
> Going to do a full charge, and then hook both usb up and see how hot mine gets. If it does get really hot, then I'd prob do the charge and playback separately...
> ...





Hi wondering if this was resolved? I just experienced it in my unit I was using it while charging and it got really extremely hot and automatically shutdown twice after that I just left it to cool.
What's the cause or how do we deal with this issue? I've had a good 2.5 hour before this happened so I'd like to avoid anything damaging if it's not good use it while charging.


----------



## bikutoru

analogmusic said:


> Did anyone experience burn in with Mojo- mine seems to be sounding better since I bought it almost 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I already have a Hugo so I don't think it was brain burn in ?




All of equipment that I tried and kept seem to be getting a little better after a while. I still do not underestimate my brain's ability to adjust, to focus, to enjoy.
When I go about my day and not paying any attention, the sky is something blue up there, but let me stop, relax and really look at it, it is really has this brilliant color and with polarized sunglasses more so. To me is the same with music and the Mojo are "polarized" sunglasses.


----------



## psikey

lukeap69 said:


> If anything the leather case would absorb the heat? No?


 
  
 No, much more an insulator compared to good conductor such as Aluminium and would stop air convection to Aluminium Mojo case


----------



## noobandroid

psikey said:


> No, much more an insulator compared to good conductor such as Aluminium and would stop air convection to Aluminium Mojo case


 
 but then without the case, the body gets scratched easily by things we cant see sometimes, like dust


----------



## psikey

noobandroid said:


> but then without the case, the body gets scratched easily by things we cant see sometimes, like dust


 
  
 Actually cases can be the cause of scratching as they trap grit and can then rock between case & Mojo causing a scratch. The Aluminium is Anodised and likely passivated so much more durable than a paint coating.
  
 Having in a case when used off battery may be fine anyway but not when charging/listening. Will also depend on where you are in the world & Ambient temperature. At least the Mojo has built-in thermal sensors to prevent damage. At least with Chord's own case they should know/test for the thermals.


----------



## lukeap69

I've just checked and no additional scratches to note. So far no overheating issue since using the case. In the past I had the Mojo to shutdown whilst using and I have noticed it was hotter than normal. IIRC that happened 2x. I will report bacl if that happens whilst the case is on.


----------



## jincuteguy

Yea the Mojo itself is pretty hot already, so I don't see a point in putting it inside a Case.  Will destroy the mojo and its hardware inside pretty fast.


----------



## martyn73

I was waiting for a Mojo case but this case appeared on eBay. This Dignis looks good but like the Hugo case entirely exposes the end of the device. The price is not clear; 14800 yen (£79) for the Buttero or 8000 yen for the Laskina but Google isn't translating the text. If you add on customs charges the price is getting close to £100.


----------



## rkt31

mojo with out burn sounded bass heavy but with about 30 hours with isotek CD sound opened up. it still sounds warmer than Hugo but goes very well with Beyer dt880 600 ohm.


----------



## UNOE

jmills8 said:


> Got a Mojo for $350 , couldnt say no, but what is the best way to get the BEST sound from the Mojo ? Also what is the BEST way to get bass from the Mojo? Right now I can use my trusted X3 which has a Coax or can use my Plenue M or 1 optical. Which gives a better sound coax connecting or connecting the Mojo from the optical?




Where did you purchase ?

I don't think coaxial or optical is different in any way really on most devices it's the same signal. USB with the different drivers in Windows sound different to me but coaxial and optical the same.

Basically optical is the same signal being sent with light. You can take a coaxial 2 pin source and add 5v pin. Then connect a $6 optical output with the 3 pins.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Video-3-Pin-Optical-Fibers-Socket-16mmx14mmx12mm-Replacing-10Pcs-/321274331264?nav=SEARCH


----------



## jmills8

unoe said:


> Where did you purchase ?
> 
> I don't think coaxial or optical is different in any way really on most devices it's the same signal. USB with the different drivers in Windows sound different to me but coaxial and optical the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.The deal was with a friend who ended up buying a home amp instead.


----------



## mrback

Does anybody have an FiiO X5ii with this stacking kit, just wondered if it fitted the mojo or not.
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ZX3EDNO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=JJYYUBKKWINM&coliid=I1ISUNECOYTRVO


----------



## Peter Hyatt

analogmusic said:


> Did anyone experience burn in with Mojo- mine seems to be sounding better since I bought it almost 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I already have a Hugo so I don't think it was brain burn in ?


 

 I think this is a good question given his reference point and may highlight the differences between Hugo and Mojo.  Perhaps Rob can weigh in, or his prior posts shed light.  In either case, I am interested in the answer.


----------



## rkt31

other than the guy who offered the short fiiox3 to mojo cable , is there any other offering with short length right angled plugs ?


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> I came from an entry level set up so cannot comment on those who have come form an already decent set up, but the only half decent gear I had at the time were my Shure SE535's
> 
> SInce getting the Mojo I have invested in a few more headphones and DAP's as for me the Mojo was that good.
> I would only invest in the 846 only if you had intended to go down that path in the first place, otherwise there are plenty of lower priced IEM that I believe will improve your listening experience
> ...


hey, I've been looking at the se846 for a few weeks. Thing is Im going to constantly be wondering how good the next tier IEM sound etc... I know my obsession for the best of things, I'll end up with 3/4 pairs of IEM's within a few weeks lol. Im going to return mojo, add whatever I need to get the se846, update my file quality then re-buy the mojo. All good, I got so intrigued by this mojo I bought it not realising my hardware wouldnt handle it. I'll have it again within a few months. Probably at a discount on the £400 price tag aswell.


----------



## esm87

For example I listen to alot of oasis, nickelback, stereophonics, kings of leon... where do I find well mastered versions compared to the original album? Im hoping to buy them 2nd hand as it will greatly reduce the cost over new


----------



## lukeap69

psikey said:


> No, much more an insulator compared to good conductor such as Aluminium and would stop air convection to Aluminium Mojo case




So do you think that thin case can actually insulate the heat which can make the Mojo malfunction?


----------



## warrior1975

lukeap69 said:


> So do you think that thin case can actually insulate the heat which can make the Mojo malfunction?




No, it has the built in protection. I think the point was, just an answer to your original question. Leather case will retain heat, apposed to aluminum which will dissipate heat.


----------



## lukeap69

Leather case will retain heat? Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## jmills8

lukeap69 said:


> Leather case will retain heat? Hmmm. Interesting.


Like a Leather jacket in Winter.


----------



## xeroian

esm87 said:


> yes, went through the whole of post 3 sub threads pretty much today. Never hurts to re read though. Cheers for the link.
> 
> I get where he's coming from, but... theres no doubt in my mind that there should be a fairly obvious detectible difference in SQ compared to my android dac and c5 lol.
> 
> Thing is, I blind tested my missus and her brother with my mojo ...... All I asked was they really concentrated on the song, vocals and background instruments, neither could pick up a sound difference in quality. Strange... deffinetley a cool looking gadget though!




But none of you tried listening to the music! How can I explain this? When you look at a painting you don't initially say things like "admire that shade of yellow","what wonderful brush strokes" or "love the frame size". Your brain tells you whether you like it or not. 

Similarly with music, don't listen too hard. Perhaps read this forum at the same time. Do you notice your foot tapping or your head nodding? Does the tune continue to play in your head afterwards? When walking along the street is there a spring in your step, do you start singing along. All good signs.


----------



## psikey

xeroian said:


> But none of you tried listening to the music! How can I explain this? When you look at a painting you don't initially say things like "admire that shade of yellow","what wonderful brush strokes" or "love the frame size". Your brain tells you whether you like it or not.
> 
> Similarly with music, don't listen too hard. Perhaps read this forum at the same time. Do you notice your foot tapping or your head nodding? Does the tune continue to play in your head afterwards? When walking along the street is there a spring in your step, do you start singing along. All good signs.


 
  
 Or quite simply, listen to a song you like and know intimately and then when you play the same song back via the Chord Mojo get instant "Goose-pimples" and a "Cheshire cat" smile !!


----------



## esm87

xeroian said:


> But none of you tried listening to the music! How can I explain this? When you look at a painting you don't initially say things like "admire that shade of yellow","what wonderful brush strokes" or "love the frame size". Your brain tells you whether you like it or not.
> 
> Similarly with music, don't listen too hard. Perhaps read this forum at the same time. Do you notice your foot tapping or your head nodding? Does the tune continue to play in your head afterwards? When walking along the street is there a spring in your step, do you start singing along. All good signs.


All I've done is listen to mojo, then switched between mojo and my android dac with c5 amp.

Ive done everything I can with shat I've got. My hardware and file quality isn't upto scratch and Im cool with that. My IEM are cheapish £50 sony ex650 and my headphones whilst sounding really good to my ears aint high enough quality to retrieve the small details im missing. Its all good I will re-buy a few months from now once I have better quality music files and headphones.


----------



## wahsmoh

esm87 said:


> For example I listen to alot of oasis, nickelback, stereophonics, kings of leon... where do I find well mastered versions compared to the original album? Im hoping to buy them 2nd hand as it will greatly reduce the cost over new


 

  Stevehoffman.tv is a good place to look for people's discussions over mastering quality of CDs and vinyl. Buy used or new CDs and check the back of the CD to see if there is information on the mastering or if it was produced by a major record label.
  
 I have a few Bob Marley CDs and some are mastered by Barry Diament from the original Tuff Gong label version of the 90s. Barry Diament is known for using some high end components in his mastering studio and I noticed his CDs have a better balance than the reissues of the same CDs.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

psikey said:


> Or quite simply, listen to a song you like and know intimately and then when you play the same song back via the Chord Mojo get instant "Goose-pimples" and a "Cheshire cat" smile !!


 

 Agreed!
  
 If you can add a few precise samples to "Mojo's Greatest Hits", it is fun to go to the actual song and hear the detail afforded by Mojo!  
  
 I am still at Stravinsky's Rite of Spring which sounds like controlled chaos, ominous dark clouds spreading...wow.  It's over my head, but as I use Tidal and different recordings of the same ballet, the detail Mojo presents is incredible.


----------



## Slaphead

esm87 said:


> All I've done is listen to mojo, then switched between mojo and my android dac with c5 amp.
> 
> Ive done everything I can with shat I've got. My hardware and file quality isn't upto scratch and Im cool with that. My IEM are cheapish £50 sony ex650 and my headphones whilst sounding really good to my ears aint high enough quality to retrieve the small details im missing. Its all good I will re-buy a few months from now once I have better quality music files and headphones.




I needed to listen to the Mojo over much of the last weekend before I could honestly report a difference between that and my existing DAC/Amps. However once heard never unheard.

For instance there's a track from Alison Krauss and Union Station called Daylight. Using the Mojo is the first time I could hear clearly that in certain parts she had a male backing singer directly positioned behind her in the mix. I'd never noticed that before and switching to the FiiO E17 showed that while the backing singer was there, it was not as noticeable as listening through the Mojo.

I think a lot of it is not what you immediately hear when switching to a superior DAC/Amp system, it's what you notice is missing when you switch back to your previous gear. That's been my experience over this weekend

I think I need to negate my previous post in this thread saying that I couldn't really hear the difference


----------



## Mython

I suppose an illustrative analogy to describe Mojos sound might be one of an optical nature, in that some DACs allow one to see/hear 'white', but Mojo allows one to see/hear the rainbow of colours of which white is comprised:
  
 Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, Violet.
  
 The end result _still_ basically sounds/looks like 'white', whether one is using Mojo or any other DAC, but Mojo allows one to gradually become aware of the colours_ contributing_ to the overall white whole, without detracting from the cohesiveness of the overall white result.
  
  
  
 OK, I think my work is done; I've sufficiently embarrassed myself with failed attempts at analogy, so now it's time for me to shuffle off to a corner and sit quietly, with my dunce's hat on!


----------



## warrior1975

Mython-I agree with that analogy, and I think it's perfect. I tried to express that several times, but failed miserably. Lol. 

I think I'm going to use my girls note 3 as a source for the Mojo. My usb jack on my V10 is wonky. I really can't use the phone and mojo at the same time, it looses the signal. It'd be a good test anyway to see if there is a difference.

Broke down and ordered a 3.5mm cable too... Another $100 down the drain.


----------



## KT66

Has anyone done a serious comparison to an Audiolab M-dac?


----------



## sheldaze

karmazynowy said:


> Mojo its been for a while now, so what mid-tier headphones makes best synergy with Mojo? Anyone tries AKG K702?
> Does Mojo have enough power to make them sing?


 
 I went through a 24-hour session with AKG K702 only and Mojo. I had other headphones available, but only had Mojo for amplifier (on travel).
 I borrowed the K702 from a local friend, and decided to purchase the headphones after the session. I liked them that much!
  


karmazynowy said:


> Ohms are not so important, sensitivity is.
> 
> I have heard Mojo with 300Ohm HD800 and IMO synergy isn't good. I dont like HD650 anyway.
> 
> I have now Panasonic HD10 and the sound is a little too bright.


 
 I do not like HD800 or HD800S straight from Mojo. This is my opinion, and there are many others who would disagree.
 I know I prefer HD800, and think I would similarly prefer K702, on a tube. Yes - this is adding distortion on top of the Mojo sound. I'm okay with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ::
  
 The 24 hours of listening did not start well with K702. It took me a while to adjust to the dryness of the phone.
 But once I heard it, the clarity was scary good and bass depth was more than I recall from my (now sold) Q701. I can still recall some of the songs I listened to during that session. It was quite good, but as I said, suspect it can get better due to the dryness with a little tube action.


----------



## twiceboss

Has anyone here stack the MOJO to the iFi Micro Ican amplifier (only amp about $280)?

 I feel like wanna get one. Im just curious how the bass will perform. For now im happy with this Mojo but sometimes I want more punch for the mid bass during EDM songs. Micro Ican has Xbass btw.

 Anyone???


----------



## Whitigir

twiceboss said:


> Has anyone here stack the MOJO to the iFi Micro Ican amplifier (only amp about $280)?
> 
> 
> I feel like wanna get one. Im just curious how the bass will perform. For now im happy with this Mojo but sometimes I want more punch for the mid bass during EDM songs. Micro Ican has Xbass btw.
> ...




Why in the blue hole would you want to do so ? mojo is already powerful enough for what you have, and connecting to another amp will alternate the sweetness of the Mojo. If you love mid bass, try Z7


----------



## betula

twiceboss said:


> Has anyone here stack the MOJO to the iFi Micro Ican amplifier (only amp about $280)?
> 
> I feel like wanna get one. Im just curious how the bass will perform. For now im happy with this Mojo but sometimes I want more punch for the mid bass during EDM songs. Micro Ican has Xbass btw.
> 
> Anyone???


 

 I had Micro iCan before I bought Mojo.
 I really liked the iCan that time. Mostly I used Xbass on the first setting out of the two. Therefore I was a bit worried if Mojo will satisfy my like of bass.
 But to my surprise Mojo gives me just enough of everything, even bass for EDM. There is enough bass without any hardware EQ with Mojo.
 iCan sounds artificial and plastic compared to the incredibly fluid, smooth and natural sound of Mojo.
 I do not miss the bass knob on iCan at all.
 But as always, YMMV.


----------



## twiceboss

whitigir said:


> Why in the blue hole would you want to do so ? mojo is already powerful enough for what you have, and connecting to another amp will alternate the sweetness of the Mojo. If you love mid bass, try Z7


 
 Oh really? yes i admit the bass quality is freaking good. But can i boost it a lil bit?


----------



## twiceboss

betula said:


> I had Micro iCan before I bought Mojo.
> I really liked the iCan that time. Mostly I used Xbass on the first setting out of the two. Therefore I was a bit worried if Mojo will satisfy my like of bass.
> But to my surprise Mojo gives me just enough of everything, even bass for EDM. There is enough bass without any hardware EQ with Mojo.
> iCan sounds artificial and plastic compared to the incredibly fluid, smooth and natural sound of Mojo.
> ...


 
 Did u try combine them? Or u sell it before Mojo arrives?


----------



## betula

twiceboss said:


> Did u try combine them? Or u sell it before Mojo arrives?


 

 I sold it before Mojo arrived. And I do not regret it at all.


----------



## Whitigir

twiceboss said:


> Oh really? yes i admit the bass quality is freaking good. But can i boost it a lil bit?




Then you will need some EQ, what do you use with Mojo ? Can you EQ from there ? Because Mojo is also very powerful on scaling the EQ.

Music can be boring without EQ, unless you are trying to analyze your gears and your devices. I don't see any forbidden fruits out of EQ adjustment on your devices to be more musical and to your prefered taste


----------



## twiceboss

betula said:


> I sold it before Mojo arrived. And I do not regret it at all.


 
 Hahaha. Ikr...

 I just curious how the amp will work on Mojo, just wanna increase a lil bit more punch...


----------



## twiceboss

whitigir said:


> Then you will need some EQ, what do you use with Mojo ? Can you EQ from there ? Because Mojo is also very powerful on scaling the EQ


 
 You mean EQ in spotify/Foobar?


----------



## Whitigir

twiceboss said:


> You mean EQ in spotify/Foobar?




I have not used them for a while, can you EQ within the apps ? If not, buy some EQ apps ?


----------



## betula

twiceboss said:


> Hahaha. Ikr...
> 
> I just curious how the amp will work on Mojo, just wanna increase a lil bit more punch...


 

 In that case I suggest you to go for a basshead headphone.


----------



## twiceboss

whitigir said:


> I have not used them for a while, can you EQ within the apps ? If not, buy some EQ apps ?


 
 mainly use Spotify. Spotify desktop doesnt have that... sad but thats the truth


----------



## Whitigir

betula said:


> In that case I suggest you to go for a basshead headphone.




And Z7 or TH900 would be more than enough , both are classified as high-end bass head. Z7 would have a bigger and badder mid-bass slams where as 900 has deeper and better sub-bass


----------



## twiceboss

betula said:


> In that case I suggest you to go for a basshead headphone.


 
 TH-600 is bass head enough ....

 I increase the bass in E17k is freaking good. But E17k loses all the mids and highs.


----------



## Whitigir

twiceboss said:


> TH-600 is bass head enough ....
> 
> 
> I increase the bass in E17k is freaking good. But E17k loses all the mids and highs.




th600 ? Pad mod and foam discs to #3 yet ? If not, try it before you nose dive into another money spending hole


----------



## betula

whitigir said:


> And Z7 or TH900 would be more than enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Agreed.
  


twiceboss said:


> TH-600 is bass head enough ....
> 
> I increase the bass in E17k is freaking good. But E17k loses all the mids and highs.


 
 Z7, TH-600 or 900 should be enough then.
 You find bass with TH-600 and Mojo not to be satisfying enough?
 I am not sure what to suggest next then.


----------



## twiceboss

betula said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Z7, TH-600 or 900 should be enough then.
> You find bass with TH-600 and Mojo not to be satisfying enough?
> I am not sure what to suggest next then.


 
  


whitigir said:


> th600 ? Pad mod and foam discs to #3 yet ? If not, try it before you nose dive into another money spending hole


 
 Notices the punch mid bass now after EQ in foobar!

 But... i always use spotify  no time to download all of the songs...


----------



## warrior1975

Mojo paired with th900 is absolutely amazing. For now, it's my favorite combination out of my little collection.


----------



## Whitigir

warrior1975 said:


> Mojo paired with th900 is absolutely amazing. For now, it's my favorite combination out of my little collection.




No doubt ! They both are amazingly good, and that was why I thought what was the point of someone pairing Mojo to an external amps....because if Mojo + TH600 is not enough, then EQ will be the next thing that I can recommend


----------



## warrior1975

I'm going to try it later with my Cayin C5.


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> I'm going to try it later with my Cayin C5.


 
 add an amp to the mojo with bass boost and u will be rocking man all night long


----------



## warrior1975

Yes sir that is tonight's plan.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

xeroian said:


> But none of you tried listening to the music! How can I explain this? When you look at a painting you don't initially say things like "admire that shade of yellow","what wonderful brush strokes" or "love the frame size". Your brain tells you whether you like it or not.
> 
> Similarly with music, don't listen too hard. Perhaps read this forum at the same time. Do you notice your foot tapping or your head nodding? Does the tune continue to play in your head afterwards? When walking along the street is there a spring in your step, do you start singing along. All good signs.


 

 This is something new for me:  
  
 I don't warm up to new music readily, yet, with Mojo, for the first time in my life, I am listening to music that is very different for me.  From a suggestion here, "Running with the Wolves" by a 20 year old Norwegian has blown me away!  
  
 As xeroian described:  I started out to 'rate' Mojo on the song ,but ended up lost in this young person's gorgeous haunting voice...losing myself (foot tapping) in the "musicality" as well as the unusual pronunciation and lyrics.  Aurora (Tidal)  
  
 I have listened to more new music in a month with Mojo than I have in 12 months without.   It has inspired both me and my wife to go into new areas.  This Norwegian singer, as the classical music of  Stravinsky are captivating me.  The detail is inescapable with Mojo; it captures me while listening.  
  
 I mention just two "new" musical experiences for me but I could just as easily add another half dozen.  One mojo reviewer cited Amber Rubarth, and I heard what he heard, and got hooked.  I have 3 of her albums and now have put in favorites 2 of Aurora albums, and a slew of Stravinsky performances, now listening to the same ballets, performed by different orchestras.  
  
 Mojo, what hath ye wrought?
  
 What a blast!


----------



## twiceboss

Problem SOLVED! Paid for 5 pound to get Equalify PRO.

 Work even while streaming. Worth the bucks.

 Happy listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Mojo+TH-600+Spotify+Equalify PRO) My life is complete...


----------



## Whitigir

twiceboss said:


> Problem SOLVED! Paid for 5 pound to get Equalify PRO.
> 
> 
> Work even while streaming. Worth the bucks.
> ...




Job well done ! Enjoy your music , and as I said, Mojo is very capable at scaling EQ, and is 1 of it Forte


----------



## twiceboss

whitigir said:


> Job well done ! Enjoy your music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hahaha thanks man!!!!

 Nearly lost $300 for an amp to boost the bass even though this MOJO can kick the ass off all of the other Dac/Amp in this price range XD


----------



## chillaxing

twiceboss said:


> Hahaha thanks man!!!!
> 
> Nearly lost $300 for an amp to boost the bass even though this MOJO can kick the ass off all of the other Dac/Amp in this price range XD


 
  
  
 Yup I'm an eq/basshead.  Equalify for desktop and uapp for phone.  Only gripe is that when using equalify it sometimes freezes the app and you'll have to quit and restart the whole thing, I also wished that the eq on uapp was parametric instead of graphic.


----------



## joshk4

ddaktiv said:


> Hi wondering if this was resolved? I just experienced it in my unit I was using it while charging and it got really extremely hot and automatically shutdown twice after that I just left it to cool.
> What's the cause or how do we deal with this issue? I've had a good 2.5 hour before this happened so I'd like to avoid anything damaging if it's not good use it while charging.




I think from previous posts, it is normal that it shuts down due to overheating which is something you want to prevent further damages. Different issue I think, I've noticed though that when connected to my android phone, sometimes the phone would just restart during playback. Need to try with another phone to see what is going on but haven't had the time.


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> hey, I've been looking at the se846 for a few weeks. Thing is Im going to constantly be wondering how good the next tier IEM sound etc... I know my obsession for the best of things, I'll end up with 3/4 pairs of IEM's within a few weeks lol. Im going to return mojo, add whatever I need to get the se846, update my file quality then re-buy the mojo. All good, I got so intrigued by this mojo I bought it not realising my hardware wouldnt handle it. I'll have it again within a few months. Probably at a discount on the £400 price tag aswell.


 
  
 I hear that. I remember getting my SE535's a few years back as I had promised myself a pair after reading all the glowing reports from years previous when they were the 530's. I yearned for a set and when I could I got myself a pair and never looked back.

 Go for it I say after all it's what "Rocks your boat" that matters
  
  


esm87 said:


> For example I listen to alot of oasis, nickelback, stereophonics, kings of leon... where do I find well mastered versions compared to the original album? Im hoping to buy them 2nd hand as it will greatly reduce the cost over new


 
 Most exchange shops or even online with Amazon.
  
 I think as long as you are buying original CD's of the artists you like you should be OK


----------



## masterpfa

peter hyatt said:


> This is something new for me:
> 
> I don't warm up to new music readily, yet, with Mojo, for the first time in my life, I am listening to music that is very different for me.  From a suggestion here, "Running with the Wolves" by a 20 year old Norwegian has blown me away!
> 
> ...


 
 You'll have to start another Thread with "Music to listen to with Mojo"

 Liking all your suggestions so far as we speak Aurora via Tidal is having fun with my ear drums


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> You'll have to start another Thread with "Music to listen to with Mojo"
> 
> Liking all your suggestions so far as we speak Aurora via Tidal is having fun with my ear drums


 
  
  
_Post #*4* _ (cough!)  LOL


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> _Post #*4* _ (cough!)  LOL


 
 Doh

 As it's taken me ages to get up to date with this thread I thought I would be safe from the Post #3/4 never needing to visit again

 Obviously not been concentrating when reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> I hear that. I remember getting my SE535's a few years back as I had promised myself a pair after reading all the glowing reports from years previous when they were the 530's. I yearned for a set and when I could I got myself a pair and never looked back.
> 
> 
> Go for it I say after all it's what "Rocks your boat" that matters
> ...


cheers!


----------



## twiceboss

chillaxing said:


> Yup I'm an eq/basshead.  Equalify for desktop and uapp for phone.  Only gripe is that when using equalify it sometimes freezes the app and you'll have to quit and restart the whole thing, I also wished that the eq on uapp was parametric instead of graphic.


 
 This equalify bass can go deep as hell


----------



## steffi

Which color from the Mojo do you start to feel concerned about the drivers in JH Audio Layla?


----------



## Townyj

twiceboss said:


> Oh really? yes i admit the bass quality is freaking good. But can i boost it a lil bit?




Dude.. just buy a pair of extreme bass headphones. Ive seen you ask the same questions in so many threads its not funny. Want bass go for a pair of bass headphones. Geeze. Or just strap a subwoofer to your ears.


----------



## UNOE

townyj said:


> twiceboss said:
> 
> 
> > Oh really? yes i admit the bass quality is freaking good. But can i boost it a lil bit?
> ...



I was at CanJam and got to try out 630VB. I think it's probably best option for someone that needs bass.


----------



## masterpfa

OK I realise I'm jumping the gun but I was wondering if Chord have considered MQA compatibility with the proposed Mojo add on?


----------



## ddaktiv

joshk4 said:


> I think from previous posts, it is normal that it shuts down due to overheating which is something you want to prevent further damages. Different issue I think, I've noticed though that when connected to my android phone, sometimes the phone would just restart during playback. Need to try with another phone to see what is going on but haven't had the time.



Thanks so far used it with zx2 and iPhone w no issues but the heat is a worry.
I've tried it unplugged without a case and playing while not charging and it seems fine for now.
Quite a hassle though as don't want it scratched up when exposed.
Maybe the next iteration of the mojo should have heat sinks and a fan haha


----------



## jmills8

I dont care of scratches just keep working as it should and Im ok. An EQ installed in the Mojo would be fun.


----------



## Xacxac

Tried Mojo with HD800S, HD800, LCD-X, LCD-2, LCD-4 today. There was Chord Dave but I wasn't brave enough to touch that beast.
 Ended up with a new Mojo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


  
  
 Does anyone noticed high frequency (definitely above 10kHz) from Mojo during charging time?


----------



## warrior1975

I forgot to post about the sound when charging. Only happens on my weak chargers. On my fast chargers, no noise. 

jmills8-Are you enjoying mojo bro? I'm about to lay down and put my headphones on.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> I forgot to post about the sound when charging. Only happens on my weak chargers. On my fast chargers, no noise.
> 
> jmills8-Are you enjoying mojo bro? I'm about to lay down and put my headphones on.


My old X3 connected to the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

xacxac said:


> Tried Mojo with HD800S, HD800, LCD-X, LCD-2, LCD-4 today. There was Chord Dave but I wasn't brave enough to touch that beast.
> Ended up with a new Mojo
> 
> 
> ...




How do you like the HD800S with the Mojo? I have an itch to go try one.

Yes, many people have the high pitch noise when charging. Lots of info in the third post on this in the battery and charging section.


----------



## ddaktiv

townyj said:


> Dude.. just buy a pair of extreme bass headphones. Ive seen you ask the same questions in so many threads its not funny. Want bass go for a pair of bass headphones. Geeze. Or just strap a subwoofer to your ears.




Chill  I think it's a valid question, we're here to share information anyway.
 I also find the bass to be lacking in presence though I enjoy the mojo a lot. 
I've tried eq-ing, but lined out to mojo, the eq doesn't work so quick answer would be is not to use mojo if you miss the head surrounding bass. 
Using lcd2, Tried zx2 lined out to mojo lined out to duet: sound is airy, details are complete, but bass is lacking for me as well.
using the zx2 lined out to CL duet alone, bass is full and more immersive.. Not as refined or airy as I think the dac from the mojo is really something special but you get a head full of bass not achieved by mojo plus you can eq. 
I hope that helps. 
Haven't tried other amps yet, but I'm also looking for recommendations for that full sound when pairing my headphone, dap, and mojo. On that note though, maybe mojo is really just for iems.


----------



## warrior1975

Damn. I still have mine, but no coax cable for it. Have X7 cable coming from moon audio.


----------



## wym2

xacxac said:


> Tried Mojo with HD800S, HD800, LCD-X, LCD-2, LCD-4 today. There was Chord Dave but I wasn't brave enough to touch that beast.
> Ended up with a new Mojo
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No noise here on charging. How well does the HD800S play with Mojo? Anything stand out to you about the synergy?


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> How do you like the HD800S with the Mojo? I have an itch to go try one.
> 
> Yes, many people have the high pitch noise when charging. Lots of info in the third post on this in the battery and charging section.


 

 Mojo definitely has enough to power HD800S. In fact, HD800S is way easier (green-green) to drive than LCD-4 (Mojo all the way MAXed blue-blue). Meanwhile Mojo is fine and good, HD800S+Mojo lacks finesse of desktop amps (the shop person confirmed this). I also tried HD800S straight from iPhone 6s: say goodbye to the bass. 
  
 I have to say sorry for Audeze fans though. Not a fan.


----------



## x RELIC x

ddaktiv said:


> Chill  I think it's a valid question, we're here to share information anyway.
> I also find the bass to be lacking in presence though I enjoy the mojo a lot.
> I've tried eq-ing, but lined out to mojo, the eq doesn't work so quick answer would be is not to use mojo if you miss the head surrounding bass.
> Using lcd2, Tried zx2 lined out to mojo lined out to duet: sound is airy, details are complete, but bass is lacking for me as well.
> ...




Regarding the part I highlit in bold, the Mojo has the same output as the Hugo with even better distortion measurements. John and Rob have both commented how it's easy for people to think the tiny Mojo is not capable enough for full sized headphones because of its size, but it really is a very powerful piece of gear that is very capable. Made more remarkable because of it's size.


----------



## x RELIC x

xacxac said:


> Mojo definitely has enough to power HD800S. In fact, HD800S is way easier (green-green) to drive than LCD-4 (Mojo all the way MAXed blue-blue). Meanwhile Mojo is fine and good, HD800S+Mojo lacks finesse of desktop amps (the shop person confirmed this). I also tried HD800S straight from iPhone 6s: say goodbye to the bass.
> 
> I have to say sorry for Audeze fans though. Not a fan.




I like the LCD-2 with the Mojo actually, even compared to the Cavalli Liquid Carbon or the HA-1. I've got a Liquid Crimson coming in so I'll use that compared to the other amps as well. Different strokes I guess.

I'll have to audition the HD800S with the Mojo myself. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> Damn. I still have mine, but no coax cable for it. Have X7 cable coming from moon audio.


any connector cable works. The cable you use fot your cayin amp works.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> any connector cable works. The cable you use fot your cayin amp works.




Nope. The X7 has a shared line out with the coaxial out so you need a TRRS plug with the ground on the second ring and the coaxial signal on the sleeve.

Sorry, you guys are talking about the X3. Oops!


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Nope. The X7 has a shared line out with the coaxial out so you need a TRRS plug with the ground on the second ring and the coaxial signal on the sleeve.


I have OLD X3 ! He has OLD X3.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> I have OLD X3 ! He has OLD X3.




Yeah, caught myself, edited post. No need to shout.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


>




Nice pics. I get it.


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> I like the LCD-2 with the Mojo actually, even compared to the Cavalli Liquid Carbon or the HA-1. I've got a Liquid Crimson coming in so I'll use that compared to the other amps as well. Different strokes I guess.
> 
> I'll have to audition the HD800S with the Mojo myself. Thanks for your thoughts.


 

 LCD-4 was the best among Audeze headphones, particularly the bass and treble. Actually, I won't mind listening to it for long time. I gasped a lil when I heard the price though.
  
 It's just about different sound preference. The Audezes are just too laid back & quite slow for me (most of my music are upbeat).
  
 You definitely need to listen HD800S with Mojo, at least one. That pair is quite magical, especially for people who won't spent big money on desktop amps/sources.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Currawong

This post was accidentally caught by our spam filter and was a few pages behind, so I'm quoting it here so someone can answer it, though I think it has been answered already.
  
 Quote:


multimediers said:


> Just wonder if anyone here experience the same situation.
> 
> I had fully charged up my Mojo and had been using it for not more than 10 mins yesterday. When I started using it today I discovered that the power indicator went to green immediately. It seems the battery level was going down even if I am not using it. The USB power supply was being disconnected every time when the Mojo was being fully charged and the Mojo is never being used when it was being charged. The Mojo had went thru 6-7 times of complete charge-up/discharge cycles. The longest play time (continuous) which I got is not more than 5 hours (can't remember where from this thread that some others can get 8 to 10 hrs of play time).
> 
> ...


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Nice pics. I get it.


Not shouting man just a way to point at my vague earlier statement. All good man! Ill shop for a phone to use with the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Not shouting man just a way to point at my vague earlier statement. All good man! Ill shop for a phone to use with the Mojo.




I think I'll call you quick draw as I edited my post fairly quickly and you already quoted it. Apologies for the shouting comment. 

When I had the X3 I loved the hardware bass/treble tone control but the interface was a sore spot for me. I sold it long ago, but you guys have held on for quite a while!


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> I think I'll call you quick draw as I edited my post fairly quickly and you already quoted it. Apologies for the shouting comment.
> 
> When I had the X3 I loved the hardware bass/treble tone control but the interface was a sore spot for me. I sold it long ago, but you guys have held on for quite a while!


thanks, yeah Im drinking coffee so Im fast at the moment. Yes ****ty interface but Its small, has coax, line out, simple and cheap.


----------



## ddaktiv

x relic x said:


> Regarding the part I highlit in bold, the Mojo has the same output as the Hugo with even better distortion measurements. John and Rob have both commented how it's easy for people to think the tiny Mojo is not capable enough for full sized headphones because of its size, but it really is a very powerful piece of gear that is very capable. Made more remarkable because of it's size.




I completely agree  I love the mojo and it's transparency, it's actually one of the reasons why I got it. Details and power are there, I'm not sure what mutes the low end though. 
I've tried dap+mojo dap+mojo+amp and they're all very level sounding... My conclusion is it really does let you hear the recording very accurately as I've tried r&b w the stack and the low end is there, classical and it's there but not as dominant.. 

When you want to have the extended lows or an omnipresent bass layer, it can't be achieved with any mojo combination (so far haven't found a combo that does this). It's like listening to an hd800... It's there but it's not really there. 
It's weird because a different story when using it w iems. There's more extension and notes are all very distinctively presented.

Mojo has enough juice to power big cans but I think when you have good bass capable cans, mojo won't satisfy your reason for buying those cans. I'm open for amp recommendations for mojo combos as I really prefer the mojo dac to my DAP's.


----------



## twiceboss

townyj said:


> Dude.. just buy a pair of extreme bass headphones. Ive seen you ask the same questions in so many threads its not funny. Want bass go for a pair of bass headphones. Geeze. Or just strap a subwoofer to your ears.




Oh come on.. read the rest of it. It solved.

What do you expect me to buy extreme bass than Th600? ... that equalify pro did So Fxxking amazing with the deep and thump bass now haha xD

Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Townyj

twiceboss said:


> Oh come on.. read the rest of it. It solved.
> 
> What do you expect me to buy extreme bass than Th600? ... that equalify pro did So Fxxking amazing with the deep and thump bass now haha xD
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though!




Hahaha after i replied i went through the next few pages and saw!  good stuff.


----------



## Rob Watts

Originally Posted by *Multimediers* 


  
 Just wonder if anyone here experience the same situation.
  
 I had fully charged up my Mojo and had been using it for not more than 10 mins yesterday. When I started using it today I discovered that the power indicator went to green immediately. It seems the battery level was going down even if I am not using it. The USB power supply was being disconnected every time when the Mojo was being fully charged and the Mojo is never being used when it was being charged. The Mojo had went thru 6-7 times of complete charge-up/discharge cycles. The longest play time (continuous) which I got is not more than 5 hours (can't remember where from this thread that some others can get 8 to 10 hrs of play time).
  
 Is my Mojo not working as expected (in terms of battery life)?
  
 BTW, would battery life be shorter if Mojo is being used under DSD mode?   
  
  
 I think the clue is the fact that it starts at green - and getting five hours from green is about right. Make sure that the unit is properly charged - turn it off, and charge overnight, so that the white charging light goes out. When you power up it should be blue. If not, its possible that your charger is not capable of delivering 1A for 4 hours - what can happen is the charger gets hot inside, reduces its OP current, then Mojo will stop charging as it does not have enough voltage. So try a 2A charger for example.
  
 The power consumed by the FPGA is 475 mW - less than a third of the power used in total. Using DSD should actually be slightly lower power, as most of the WTA DSP cores are not being used.
  
 Rob


----------



## Rob Watts

peter hyatt said:


> This is something new for me:
> 
> I don't warm up to new music readily, yet, with Mojo, for the first time in my life, I am listening to music that is very different for me.  From a suggestion here, "Running with the Wolves" by a 20 year old Norwegian has blown me away!
> 
> ...


 
 I had a similar experience with Hugo - in that I found I was listening to much more music in general. Also, the really odd thing was that I found I could enjoy really bad 1930's recordings - now you can hear all the EQ problems and the distortion, but Hugo/Mojo allowed me to connect to the music in a profoundly different way than before.
  
 Technically, it caused me big headaches, as I could not understand why it had this quality. I managed to fully understand it with the Dave project. It turned out to be the timing errors that digital recordings introduced - or rather the timing errors that DAC's create when it goes from sampled data back to the original continuous analogue signal. What was strange is that extremely small timing errors have a very big impact to how our brains makes sense of the music - and reducing these very small timing errors allowed me to connect with the music.
  
 Rob


----------



## avesta07

Hey guys
  
 i have Samsung Galaxy S6, i saw someone said that the Samsung DAC is quite good.
  
 if i want to pair up with Mojo, does the improvement will be noticeable?
  
  
 i need your opinion, should i buy DAP such as Fiio X5 2nd gen pair it with Mojo ? or
 just stick with my galaxy S6 and buy Mojo ?
  
 and if im going to pair it with only the s6, i also heard that it best to download UAPP apps for listening music due to limitation in samsung built in player. is it true?
  
  
 for the set up itself, mostly i will use my AAW W300 for portable set up.
  
  
 thank you!


----------



## NPWS

avesta07 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i have Samsung Galaxy S6, i saw someone said that the Samsung DAC is quite good.
> 
> ...


 
 just stick with your s6 and buy mojo instead buying fiio x5 2nd gen pair with mojo


----------



## mrback

npws said:


> just stick with your s6 and buy mojo instead buying fiio x5 2nd gen pair with mojo


 
 i;ve just got an X5ii to pair with my mojo, so apples & pears really. I wanted something with big storage possibilities & to have good sound if I wanted to take out & about without the mojo. Just awaiting a cable from Vidal to test, the mojo was great with a dx50 so looking forward to hearing it with the X5ii.


----------



## avesta07

npws said:


> just stick with your s6 and buy mojo instead buying fiio x5 2nd gen pair with mojo


 
 oh i see, 
  
 aand also i eard that we need to use UAPP instead of the built in music player in Samsung due to some limitation, is it true?
  


mrback said:


> i;ve just got an X5ii to pair with my mojo, so apples & pears really. I wanted something with big storage possibilities & to have good sound if I wanted to take out & about without the mojo. Just awaiting a cable from Vidal to test, the mojo was great with a dx50 so looking forward to hearing it with the X5ii.


 
  
 one of my concern using the s6 is the storage and the battery consumption 
 would love to hear your review using  mojo + X5 ii


----------



## GreenBow

I have come across a problem with a new device that I just bought, but I think it's the cable.
  
 I bought a used DAB tuner on ebay, (with coaxial and optical outputs, as well as analogue). It's stopped working across the jack-to-phono cable that I was using for coaxial to Mojo. I had the set up working ten minutes, then switched off. When I try it again I get only a bit of crackle. The sampling rate indicator on the Mojo is flickering red. While it was running orange when it was working and playing broadcasts.
  
 I need to get a digital cable; either coaxial or optical. I was originally thinking optical. I'd like to run the tuner through my Mojo like that from now on. However I feel I need also to test the coxial situation. Either the Mojo, the cable, or the tuner, is causing a fault.
  
 I am not a brain-box on coaxial cables. Please can someone advise me if the liklihood of the issue is with the cable?
  
 I imagine that Chord would have an idea of what a flickering power button means please.


----------



## masterpfa

greenbow said:


> I have come across a problem with a new device that I just bought, but I think it's the cable.
> 
> I bought a used DAB tuner on ebay, (with coaxial and optical outputs, as well as analogue). It's stopped working across the jack-to-phono cable that I was using for coaxial to Mojo. I had the set up working ten minutes, then switched off. When I try it again I get only a bit of crackle. The sampling rate indicator on the Mojo is flickering red. While it was running orange when it was working and playing broadcasts.
> 
> ...


 
 I would imagine the connection is intermittent hence the sync is also intermittent and the flashing power light. Probably due to a defective cable

 I experienced the same with an optical Toslink to Mini Toslink. Replaced the cable problem gone.


----------



## GreenBow

masterpfa said:


> I would imagine the connection is intermittent hence the sync is also intermittent and the flashing power light. Probably due to a defective cable
> 
> I experienced the same with an optical Toslink to Mini Toslink. Replaced the cable problem gone.


 

 OK, thank you. I am probably zooming into town today so I will have a look at cables.


----------



## Ike1985

bytor33 said:


> What did you change to get double and quad rate DSD to play without skipping? What iPhone are you using?


 
  
 I get DSD in both formats to play fine on my iphone 5 running Onkyo and my S7 edge running UAPP.  I don't have a lot of stuff running in the background though, never experienced stuttering, not once.


----------



## Ike1985

avesta07 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i have Samsung Galaxy S6, i saw someone said that the Samsung DAC is quite good.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you're transferring via USB there will be no difference.  If you use the S6 then you can use apps like youtube, bandcamp, spotify, tune-in, tidal, etc.


----------



## Ike1985

avesta07 said:


> oh i see,
> 
> aand also i eard that we need to use UAPP instead of the built in music player in Samsung due to some limitation, is it true?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why not go S7, tmobile and AT&T and euro carriers are literally givinv them away, seriously.  It's Buy-one-get-one free, you buy one, you sell the other to pay off the first and you've got a free s7 or s7edge.  Plus the S7 series has micro SD card support which is huge for audiophiles.  PLus you get a free gear VR virtual reality. =P  However, you should know that apple products are better suited for DACs because they can output audio from all your favorite apps like bandcamp, tidal, etc directly to mojo bypassing the built-in dac thus preventing unnecessary sampling which lowers sound quality.  Android can only pass tidal and actual albums you own on your hard drive to mojo without upsampling, everything else will be upsampled by the native upsampling on android and sound bad.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rob watts said:


> I had a similar experience with Hugo - in that I found I was listening to much more music in general. Also, the really odd thing was that I found I could enjoy really bad 1930's recordings - now you can hear all the EQ problems and the distortion, but Hugo/Mojo allowed me to connect to the music in a profoundly different way than before.
> 
> Technically, it caused me big headaches, as I could not understand why it had this quality. I managed to fully understand it with the Dave project. It turned out to be the timing errors that digital recordings introduced - or rather the timing errors that DAC's create when it goes from sampled data back to the original continuous analogue signal. What was strange is that extremely small timing errors have a very big impact to how our brains makes sense of the music - and reducing these very small timing errors allowed me to connect with the music.
> 
> Rob


 

 I also went to the 30's material to see how Mojo would handle them:  Mississippi John Hurt's early recordings and Bing Crosby's complete set, particularly the early recordings.  Blind Blake, and a few others.  I thought of this when one reviewer referenced a 57 recording of Elvis and how Mojo brought it to life.  The 30's recordings are more enjoyable now.  
  
 Mojo expands my hobby greatly, both in brining back old material while being inspired to listen to new.


----------



## Ike1985

peter hyatt said:


> I also went to the 30's material to see how Mojo would handle them:  Mississippi John Hurt's early recordings and Bing Crosby's complete set, particularly the early recordings.  Blind Blake, and a few others.  I thought of this when one reviewer referenced a 57 recording of Elvis and how Mojo brought it to life.  The 30's recordings are more enjoyable now.
> 
> Mojo expands my hobby greatly, both in brining back old material while being inspired to listen to new.


 
  
 How about one of the best black metal releases of 2015, a fusion of black metal and Gregorian/orthodox style chanting.  You've never heard anything like this before:
  
 Batushka - Litourgiya:
  
_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgfa5UlZAL8_


----------



## avesta07

ike1985 said:


> If you're transferring via USB there will be no difference.  If you use the S6 then you can use apps like youtube, bandcamp, spotify, tune-in, tidal, etc.


 
  
  


ike1985 said:


> Why not go S7, tmobile and AT&T and euro carriers are literally givinv them away, seriously.  It's Buy-one-get-one free, you buy one, you sell the other to pay off the first and you've got a free s7 or s7edge.  Plus the S7 series has micro SD card support which is huge for audiophiles.  PLus you get a free gear VR virtual reality. =P


 
  
 unfortunately in my country the live streaming app such as spotify, tune in and tidal still not available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 havent tried using VPN to download the apps, maybe i should try first ~
  
 as for the option for the S7, the carriers in my country doesnt provide such program, need to sell the s6 first and trade in with S7 haha (Indonesia carriers sucks !)


----------



## NPWS

avesta07 said:


> oh i see,
> 
> aand also i eard that we need to use UAPP instead of the built in music player in Samsung due to some limitation, is it true?
> 
> ...


 
 yes, use UAPP instead the samsung built in music player, or use onkyo hf player


----------



## jmills8

ike1985 said:


> How about one of the best black metal releases of 2015, a fusion of black metal and Gregorian/orthodox style chanting.  You've never heard anything like this before:
> 
> Batushka - Litourgiya:
> 
> _https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgfa5UlZAL8_


----------



## Ike1985

avesta07 said:


> unfortunately in my country the live streaming app such as spotify, tune in and tidal still not available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Bandcamp is better than all those apps in terms of diversity of music, it's all I use nowadays for streaming.  Bandcamp is for serious stereophiles-music lovers.  If you find an album you like you can either name your price or if the artist set's a price it's usually very cheap $2-$9 or just free. FLAC downloads are available and you can also purchase vinyl/physical CD's/merch if that's your thing.  I'm fine with FLAC CD rips although a t-shirt is nice every once in awhile if I really like a band.


----------



## Ike1985

jmills8 said:


>


 
  
 Nice, also have that album.


----------



## jmills8

ike1985 said:


> Nice, also have that album.


----------



## avesta07

npws said:


> yes, use UAPP instead the samsung built in music player, or use onkyo hf player


 
  
 thank ! i will download it right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 btw which one you suggest between those two? i saw UAPP is around $10 meanwhile onkyo is free
  


ike1985 said:


> Bandcamp is better than all those apps in terms of diversity of music, it's all I use nowadays for streaming.


 
  
 lemme try with band camp,
 i just found that spotify already available in my region, 
  
 now just waiting for tidal ~


----------



## Ike1985

avesta07 said:


> thank ! i will download it right away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm sure bandcamp will work.  Bandcamp is probably streaming MP3's @ 320kbps but through MOJO even MP3's sound amazing. (Streaming MP3's sound better on Mojo via iphone than android since android upsamples everything not sent through UAPP or Onkyo HF) You can always buy the downloadable flac version and play in UAPP If you really like an album. 
  
 Onkyo will work fine but most likely your cover art will not display.  If you have trouble getting cover art in UAPP, make sure your viewing albums through the LOCAL FOLDER option and not using the artist or album view-cover art will always work when albums are viewed through the LOCAL FOLDER option.  UAPP customer support is incredibly responsive, they answer emails same day and actually have back and forth conversations with you to resolve issues via email.


----------



## avesta07

ike1985 said:


> I'm sure bandcamp will work.  Bandcamp is probably streaming MP3's @ 320kbps but through MOJO even MP3's sound amazing. You can always buy the downloadable flac version and play in UAPP If you really like an album.
> 
> Onkyo will work fine but most likely your cover art will not display.  If you have trouble getting cover art in UAPP, make sure your viewing albums through the LOCAL FOLDER option and not using the artist or album view-cover art will always work when albums are viewed through the LOCAL FOLDER option.  UAPP customer support is incredibly responsive, they answer emails same day and actually have back and forth conversations with you to resolve issues via email.


 
  
 thanks !
 based on your suggestion, maybe i'll purchase UAPP
 so basically, i will need OTG cable for the S6 to connect to MOJO by using the UAPP apps. so it can send the pure format of the file to the mojo.


----------



## masterpfa

avesta07 said:


> thanks !
> based on your suggestion, maybe i'll purchase UAPP
> so basically, i will need OTG cable for the S6 to connect to MOJO by using the UAPP apps. so it can send the pure format of the file to the mojo.


 
 If you ever get Tidal UAPP works well with this too and especially with the Android Upsampling UAPP allows bitperfect playback.


----------



## ksb643

avesta07 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i have Samsung Galaxy S6, i saw someone said that the Samsung DAC is quite good.
> 
> ...



I have a Note 4 and the headphone out sounds horrible compared to note to Mojo. That's with the same flac file played with UAPP and decent iems (Tdk BA 200)


----------



## bclark8923

Anyone here live in SF area and willing to let me come by and try their mojo? I can bring my liquid carbon to try if you want!


----------



## NPWS

avesta07 said:


> thank ! i will download it right away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 both are good, but onkyo player rather simple ui than UAPP.


----------



## esm87

Avesta07 what headphones are you planning on using with the mojo and what quality will the files be?


----------



## jarnopp

bclark8923 said:


> Anyone here live in SF area and willing to let me come by and try their mojo? I can bring my liquid carbon to try if you want!




Where are you in Bay Area? I also gave the LC. Great with Mojo!

Edit: sorry, meant to PM. Please PM me.


----------



## avesta07

masterpfa said:


> If you ever get Tidal UAPP works well with this too and especially with the Android Upsampling UAPP allows bitperfect playback.


 
  
 i see, so if i stream the FLAC files from Tidal, 
 then the phone will upsampling it? how's the quality of the upsamping itself?


ksb643 said:


> I have a Note 4 and the headphone out sounds horrible compared to note to Mojo. That's with the same flac file played with UAPP and decent iems (Tdk BA 200)


 
  
  
 thanks !
 makes mw want to purchase mojo asap lol
  


npws said:


> both are good, but onkyo player rather simple ui than UAPP.


 
 noted !


----------



## jmills8

Note 3 has this weird usb connection.So if I get a Note 3 I will have to get a special usb connection to connect to the Mojo ?


----------



## avesta07

esm87 said:


> Avesta07 what headphones are you planning on using with the mojo and what quality will the files be?


 
 im planning to use AAW W300, just sent the ear impression last monday (need to wait 4-6 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
 now i have collection of FLAC in my PC and phone. so most probably i will be playing FLAC.


----------



## esm87

avesta07 said:


> im planning to use AAW W300, just sent the ear impression last monday (need to wait 4-6 weeks  )
> 
> now i have collection of FLAC in my PC and phone. so most probably i will be playing FLAC.


ok cool, i asked because I have some experience your about to have. I have the mojo but Im returning it friday, im not saying its bad, i dont have the higher quality audio gear to get the performance out of it.

I use the s6 edge plus and a sabre android hifimediy dac with cayin c5 portable amp. Mp3 quality files with v moda crossfade wireless, psb m4u2 and sony ex650 IEM's. Mojo vs my original setup is identical in sound quality. Literally zero difference. 

Im going to use the return money to purchase a high end IEM such as the se846, im pretty sure. Once I have a high end listening device plus high quality audio files I will revisit the mojo. Right now my audio gear is not good enough to benefit me using the mojo


----------



## NPWS

jmills8 said:


> Note 3 has this weird usb connection.So if I get a Note 3 I will have to get a special usb connection to connect to the Mojo ?


 
 that is usb 3.0, you can use standard micro usb 2.0 while pairing note 3 with mojo


----------



## jamor

No.  You can plug USB 2.0  into it as well.
  
  
  
 Quote:


jmills8 said:


> Note 3 has this weird usb connection.So if I get a Note 3 I will have to get a special usb connection to connect to the Mojo ?


----------



## jmills8

npws said:


> that is usb 3.0, you can use standard micro usb 2.0 while pairing note 3 with mojo


Thanks the both of you to reply but one more question. On the phone the usb slot it has a divider inside so the male end on charger has a groove. a non groove male end will work ?


----------



## Signal2Noise

This thread is quickly approaching 1000 pages. I wonder if this can be further condensed somehow so we're not wading thru irrelevant posts?
  
 I'm still miffed that Mojo will not work with Windows Phone (lacking Audio Class 2 drivers). Works nicely with my HTC One M8. Also tried it with my XDP-100R but I cannot discern any difference between using versus not.


----------



## Ike1985

avesta07 said:


> thanks !
> based on your suggestion, maybe i'll purchase UAPP
> so basically, i will need OTG cable for the S6 to connect to MOJO by using the UAPP apps. so it can send the pure format of the file to the mojo.


 
  
http://www.amazon.com/Meenova-Mobility-Cable-MicroUSB-MicroUSB/dp/B00ZYB44UW


----------



## Ike1985

signal2noise said:


> This thread is quickly approaching 1000 pages. I wonder if this can be further condensed somehow so we're not wading thru irrelevant posts?
> 
> I'm still miffed that Mojo will not work with Windows Phone (lacking Audio Class 2 drivers). Works nicely with my HTC One M8. Also tried it with my XDP-100R but I cannot discern any difference between using versus not.


 
  
 I don't understand the windows phone attraction, I tried one, the software was repulsive.


----------



## Xacxac

avesta07 said:


> unfortunately in my country the live streaming app such as spotify, tune in and tidal still not available
> havent tried using VPN to download the apps, maybe i should try first ~
> 
> as for the option for the S7, the carriers in my country doesnt provide such program, need to sell the s6 first and trade in with S7 haha (Indonesia carriers sucks !)




Halo fellow Indonesian mate! 

Some of my friends says that Apple Music is available in Indonesia. I believe it is the only available streaming service, unless you won't mind to mess with VPN.


----------



## Mython

signal2noise said:


> This thread is quickly approaching 1000 pages. I wonder if this can be further condensed somehow so we're not wading thru irrelevant posts?


 
  
  
 Just so you know, I am currently working on making post #3 more user-friendly (more content available _directly therein_, and with summarised commentaries included, rather than sending people to discussions throughout the thread, although _I may still retain the latter option, seperately, in post #4__ _(I believe it has its own merits, for those wishing to get a broader grasp of the various opinions & experiences relating to each topic, but I haven't made a firm decision on that, yet). In any case, a large proportion of it will be further-condensed using nested spoilers, but that won't happen just yet, as it is currently a work-in-progress - in other words, don't anyone freak out if it looks a lot worse before it looks a lot better!
  
 As for the 1000-page thread itself - what are you proposing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't personally see 1000 pages as a problem, as no-one is forced to manually trawl through all 1000 pages if they use post #3 / #4 or the good old thread-search function.
  
 Do you mean a moderator should trawl through 1000 pages, slashing-&-burning posts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  LOL
  
 .


----------



## Ike1985

mython said:


> Just so you know, I am currently working on making post #3 more user-friendly (more content available _directly therein_, and with summarised commentaries included, rather than sending people to discussions throughout the thread, although _I may still retain the latter option, seperately, in post #4__ _(I believe it has its own merits, for those wishing to get a broader grasp of the various opinions & experiences relating to each topic, but I haven't made a firm decision on that, yet). In any case, a large proportion of it will be further-condensed using nested spoilers, but that won't happen just yet, as it is currently a work-in-progress.
> 
> As for the 1000-page thread itself - what are you proposing?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yea maybe you should you bum, get to work, start on page one.  Seriously though, it would be incredibly useful if there was a way to view the entire thread on a single page, scrolling down.  This would allow people to control + F search for keywords.  I'm familiar with the search bar, but it isn't the same.  I always wanted this feature in a forum.


----------



## Mython

ike1985 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know, I am currently working on making post #3 more user-friendly (more content available _directly therein_, and with summarised commentaries included, rather than sending people to discussions throughout the thread, although _I may still retain the latter option, seperately, in post #4__ _(I believe it has its own merits, for those wishing to get a broader grasp of the various opinions & experiences relating to each topic, but I haven't made a firm decision on that, yet). In any case, a large proportion of it will be further-condensed using nested spoilers, but that won't happen just yet, as it is currently a work-in-progress.
> ...


 
  
_Yes_, Miss; _sorry_ Miss;_ right away_, Miss!
  
  
 (in my defence, _I was sent to the corner of the classroom, with my Dunce's cap on_, so I couldn't get near my laptop!


----------



## sonickarma

Any updates on the official modules/accessories ?


----------



## Signal2Noise

ike1985 said:


> I don't understand the windows phone attraction, I tried one, the software was repulsive.


 
 I find the same with iOS, not as much with Android. I prefer the eco-system of the Windows environment. Whatever floats people's boats.


----------



## sonickarma

Looks like they have a lot of MoJo Dignis Cases in Japan!


----------



## Mython

sonickarma said:


> Looks like they have a lot of MoJo Dignis Cases in Japan!


 
  
  
 The Japanese are so lucky when it comes to all-things-portable-audio-related.
  
 They appreciate, and have access to, the high-quality gear.
  
 Japan is a big market for Mojo


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> The Japanese are so lucky when it comes to all-things-portable-audio-related.
> 
> They appreciate, and have access to, the high-quality gear.
> 
> Japan is a big market for Mojo


 Same as Hong Kong both spend 14 hrs at work then 5 hours eating and traveling on a train or bus.


----------



## koziakauzu

That's pretty much a pre-made lifestyle choice for "busy" hongkongers. Just a question of priorities and how much you like being at your home / with your family.


----------



## jmills8

koziakauzu said:


> That's pretty much a pre-made lifestyle choice for "busy" hongkongers. Just a question of priorities and how much you like being at your home / with your family.


True , I am a Basketball Coach so basically 4 hrs a day work and dirt poor.


----------



## jincuteguy

ike1985 said:


> Why not go S7, tmobile and AT&T and euro carriers are literally givinv them away, seriously.  It's Buy-one-get-one free, you buy one, you sell the other to pay off the first and you've got a free s7 or s7edge.  Plus the S7 series has micro SD card support which is huge for audiophiles.  PLus you get a free gear VR virtual reality. =P  However, you should know that apple products are better suited for DACs because they can output audio from all your favorite apps like bandcamp, tidal, etc directly to mojo bypassing the built-in dac thus preventing unnecessary sampling which lowers sound quality.  Android can only pass tidal and actual albums you own on your hard drive to mojo without upsampling, everything else will be upsampled by the native upsampling on android and sound bad.


 
  
 The buy one get one free is Over.


----------



## warrior1975

The OG X3 with mojo is a fine pairing, I must admit. I love it. But damn that miserable UI. Actually can't wait for the Moon Audio cable for my X7.


----------



## masterpfa

What gets me about Windows Phones is that with they have developed Windows 10 and have the drivers there for OTG and their devices are meant to be moving towards that one device does all, why oh why no OTG on their phones


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I am doing my first battery check...
  
 Should I expect lesser time on the battery if the 600 ohm headphones is coupled with significant volume?  
  
 I generally don't listen loudly, but I wonder if this will impact the battery.  
  
 I don't have concerns about the battery, but am just making sure after reading others.  If I get 6 or 7 hours of *continual music *from a single charge, it is more than I will likely need.  
  
 As to Mojo's Greatest Hits, I am going to get to everyone's recommendations.  It is a lot of fun with the "musicality:" of Mojo.
  
 Today, I listened to iTunes 256 kbps 44.100 after listening _*only*_ to Tidal Hi Fi, or Apple Lossless for several weeks in a row, and it felt a bit dull, or 'recessed' to these ears.


----------



## GreenBow

Quote:


masterpfa said:


> I would imagine the connection is intermittent hence the sync is also intermittent and the flashing power light. Probably due to a defective cable
> 
> I experienced the same with an optical Toslink to Mini Toslink. Replaced the cable problem gone.


  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> OK, thank you. I am probably zooming into town today so I will have a look at cables.


 
  
@masterpfa Yep I bought an optical cable and it's working fine. I am now playing DAB broadcasts through Mojo. It's quite exquisite, even though DAB is not so high a bit-rate.


----------



## mld218

I'm not sure if I should ask this question in the Ibasso DX80 forum or this one but it seems like more of a mojo question than DX80 so here goes.   I purchased a mojo to use with my DX80, I had them connected together with a coax digital cable and got sound out of the mojo except when trying DSF files on the DX80.  Now I know the DX80 plays the DSF files properly because without the mojo I am able to hear them.   Is there something special I need to do to get the DSF files to play through the mojo?
  
 Thanks for any guidance you can provide
 Mike


----------



## Mython

mld218 said:


> I'm not sure if I should ask this question in the Ibasso DX80 forum or this one but it seems like more of a mojo question than DX80 so here goes.   I purchased a mojo to use with my DX80, I had them connected together with a coax digital cable and got sound out of the mojo except when trying DSF files on the DX80.  Now I know the DX80 plays the DSF files properly because without the mojo I am able to hear them.   Is there something special I need to do to get the DSF files to play through the mojo?
> 
> Thanks for any guidance you can provide
> Mike


 
  
 The DX80 does not play DSD over its digital output, so it's possible that the same may be true for DSF...
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5205#post_12082035


----------



## x RELIC x

mld218 said:


> I'm not sure if I should ask this question in the Ibasso DX80 forum or this one but it seems like more of a mojo question than DX80 so here goes.   I purchased a mojo to use with my DX80, I had them connected together with a coax digital cable and got sound out of the mojo except when trying DSF files on the DX80.  Now I know the DX80 plays the DSF files properly because without the mojo I am able to hear them.   Is there something special I need to do to get the DSF files to play through the mojo?
> 
> Thanks for any guidance you can provide
> Mike




It's a DX80 issue, not Mojo issue. Here are a couple relevant links from the DX80 thread. Basically the DX80 doesn't output DSD through optical or coaxial, and only can output up to 24/192 with those outputs.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/777010/ibasso-dx80/255#post_11904882

http://www.head-fi.org/t/786443/ibasso-dx80-impressions-and-reviews-and-discussion-new-fw-1-3-3-link-1st-page/1635#post_12213151

Edit: Mython is on the ball!


----------



## raelamb

My Mojo went back to Moon Audio for repair and was delivered on Tuesday. It is now with Chord at the "service center". Is that in the US? How long do we think I'll be without my baby?


----------



## x RELIC x

raelamb said:


> My Mojo went back to Moon Audio for repair and was delivered on Tuesday. It is now with Chord at the "service center". Is that in the US? How long do we think I'll be without my baby?




Chord Electronics is in the UK. Mojo is entirely manufactured there. I'm guessing a week or two depending on shipping. Unless I'm waaaay off and they have a North American service center. Moon Audio would be better able to answer.


----------



## raelamb

x relic x said:


> Chord Electronics is in the UK. Mojo is entirely manufactured there. I'm guessing a week or two depending on shipping. Unless I'm waaaay off and they have a North American service center. Moon Audio would be better able to answer.


 

 I don't want to get Drew mad at me


----------



## x RELIC x

raelamb said:


> I don't want to get Drew mad at me




Lol! I'm sure they'd be happy to help their customers! I've heard nothing but good things about their customer service.


----------



## Ike1985

raelamb said:


> I don't want to get Drew mad at me


 
  
 What makes you think he'd be mad at you? He's been very amicable to me.  He sent me a brand new Mojo when my battery was defective-only lasting 2.5 hours from full charge.  I sent him my defective one and once he received it, he sent me a new one.  A+ from moon audio.


----------



## Ike1985

raelamb said:


> I don't want to get Drew mad at me


 

 you're a customer who paid $600 for a luxury item and this industry is heavily dependent


raelamb said:


> I don't want to get Drew mad at me


 
  
 Don't hesitate to ask for what's reasonable or what would make you happy-you're a valued customer and Drew knows that if he takes care of you, you'll return and patronize his business again.  It's in his interest to take care of you! =P That's why I love markets, the incentives are aligned correctly.


----------



## wahsmoh

ike1985 said:


> What makes you think he'd be mad at you? He's been very amicable to me.  He sent me a brand new Mojo when my battery was defective-only lasting 2.5 hours from full charge.  I sent him my defective one and once he received it, he sent me a new one.  A+ from moon audio.


 

 I agree don't be afraid of Drew. I think his customer service is what draws people into shopping with Moon Audio. He is very quick to respond.
  
 I had to cancel one of my orders when I accidentally ordered twice and I panicked but then he was there for me to the rescue like a superhero. I left a voicemail on the Moon Audio phone after sending an e-mail minutes earlier, walked back to my desk and found out he had already e-mailed me notifying me the order was cancelled... lightning speed


----------



## UNOE

raelamb said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Chord Electronics is in the UK. Mojo is entirely manufactured there. I'm guessing a week or two depending on shipping. Unless I'm waaaay off and they have a North American service center. Moon Audio would be better able to answer.
> ...


 

 What was wrong with it anyway?


----------



## NaiveSound

Mojo is very sensual


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Mojo is very sensual


----------



## theintrospect

I heard that the Mojo falls short on sub bass delivery when paired with the lovely Shure se846. Any personal experiences ?


----------



## x RELIC x

theintrospect said:


> I heard that the Mojo falls short on sub bass delivery when paired with the lovely Shure se846. Any personal experiences ?




Not sure about the SE846, but no issues for me with sub-bass on the ETHER C, LCD-XC, LCD-2, JH Angie, Noble K10. I would think the SE846 would show plenty of sub-bass with the Mojo. All the measurements show flat down below 20 Hz so I'm not sure where this is coming from. Perhaps the member reporting it is used to enhanced sub-bass.

Measurements from Stereophile:

http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements#9745QSIFJ46qjM0Z.97




Measurements from OhmImage:

http://static1.squarespace.com/static/502d756fe4b0ad2559801b56/t/564f253fe4b0c729bb00840c/1448027458124/?format=1000w


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

theintrospect said:


> I heard that the Mojo falls short on sub bass delivery when paired with the lovely Shure se846. Any personal experiences ?


 

 Basshead here.
 Mojo eats what you feed it. Doesn't lift or push down the sub bass.


----------



## sabloke

It can also take EQ to stupid levels without distortion. Your headphones will give in way before Mojo distorts


----------



## x RELIC x

On a different note, I have the Mojo plugged in to my home stereo in pure direct mode on the stereo feeding my floor standing speakers. Man alive! I've abandoned my stereo setup for far too long and the depth and imaging I'm hearing right now is nothing short of amazing. If I close my eyes I can place the singer, instruments, backup singers, etc., easily. Usually when I've listened to my stereo setup in the past it felt like it only had good stereo seperation and never this sort of depth and imaging. 

Over the years headphones have become my default medium of music consumption given family life and my desire to consume tunes anywhere around the house. I forgot how enticing music can be through speakers, at least with the Mojo feeding the system I feel it's on a different level than I've heard before. Eva Cassidy, Nightbird, Fields of Gold(live), is amazing on this right now... I'm there. Yikes, do I want to upgrade my speakers now?!


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> On a different note, I have the Mojo plugged in to my home stereo in pure direct mode on the stereo feeding my floor standing speakers. Man alive! I've abandoned my stereo setup for far too long and the depth and imaging I'm hearing right now is nothing short of amazing. If I close my eyes I can place the singer, instruments, backup singers, etc., easily. Usually when I've listened to my stereo setup in the past it felt like it only had good stereo seperation and never this sort of depth and imaging.
> 
> Over the years headphones have become my default medium of music consumption given family life and my desire to consume tunes anywhere around the house. I forgot how enticing music can be through speakers, at least with the Mojo feeding the system I feel it's on a different level than I've heard before. Eva Cassidy, Nightbird, Fields of Gold(live), is amazing on this right now... I'm there. Yikes, do I want to upgrade my speakers now?!


 

 I have mine plugged in as desktop hi-fi. FLAC files from PC on USB, and DAB tuner on optical. (One output leads to desktop active speakers. The other for headphones.) I should in future use a Chord with input selection, because I have to unplug USB to hear the optical. If Chord make a desktop Mojo, input selection should be be part of the unit and manually selectable. Not automatic like the Mojo.


----------



## masterpfa

This had been my plan eventually, but only once I have moved and can set up my Man Pad
 Mojo at the centre of my sytem, home and away


----------



## spook76

theintrospect said:


> I heard that the Mojo falls short on sub bass delivery when paired with the lovely Shure se846. Any personal experiences ?



I had the SE846 for the first 5 months I owned the Mojo and it pairs beautifully. With the Mojo's very very low output impedance (0.075 ohms), as Hawaiibadboy stated "it eats what you feed it". If you are coming from any amplifier with a greater than 1ohm output impedance to the ultra sensitive SE846 (8ohms) the bass will be elevated but that is an artificial boost.


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> On a different note, I have the Mojo plugged in to my home stereo in pure direct mode on the stereo feeding my floor standing speakers. Man alive! I've abandoned my stereo setup for far too long and the depth and imaging I'm hearing right now is nothing short of amazing. If I close my eyes I can place the singer, instruments, backup singers, etc., easily. Usually when I've listened to my stereo setup in the past it felt like it only had good stereo seperation and never this sort of depth and imaging.
> 
> Over the years headphones have become my default medium of music consumption given family life and my desire to consume tunes anywhere around the house. I forgot how enticing music can be through speakers, at least with the Mojo feeding the system I feel it's on a different level than I've heard before. Eva Cassidy, Nightbird, Fields of Gold(live), is amazing on this right now... I'm there. Yikes, do I want to upgrade my speakers now?!


 

 I've had a preset on my receiver labelled Hugo for some while now.
 Some of what you are hearing will be down to expectation bias, but it sounds like your current speakers are doing a great job. Upgrading speakers has a law of diminishing returns way out of the headphone scale. Maybe there is a gap in your HiFi rack that is Dave shaped?


----------



## audi0nick128

greenbow said:


> @masterpfa
> Yep I bought an optical cable and it's working fine. I am now playing DAB broadcasts through Mojo. It's quite exquisite, even though DAB is not so high a bit-rate.




Which radio are you using? Looking for a good dab with digital out. 

Cheers


----------



## GreenBow

audi0nick128 said:


> Which radio are you using? Looking for a good dab with digital out.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Yeah happily tell you. I bought a Denon TU1800 DAB, (which is an old tuner now). http://www.whathifi.com/denon/tu-1800dab/review Good features, like one-hundred pre-sets.
  
 I paid £139 incl postage for it on ebay, and took delivery yesterday. They can occasionally be bought for about £100. (Remember though if you have good internet connection you can possibly stream at a better bit rate.)
  
 I was also recently pointed to the Onkyo tuners, like the Onkyo dab/fm-tuner t-4030, for £200. There seems to be a bit of excitement about Onkyo at the moment due to the success of the Onkyo 9010 integrated amplifier.
  
 As you know, you only need a tuner with digital out, to use the Mojo. Therefor cost need not be excessive for sound quality from the tuner. However I feel happy with my Denon because it has good analogue out; back up if my Mojo gets poorly.


----------



## x RELIC x

uzi2 said:


> I've had a preset on my receiver labelled Hugo for some while now.
> Some of what you are hearing will be down to expectation bias, but it sounds like your current speakers are doing a great job. Upgrading speakers has a law of diminishing returns way out of the headphone scale. Maybe there is a gap in your HiFi rack that is Dave shaped? :wink_face:




I can assure you there was no expectation bias in the surprisingly joyful experience I had. I literally intended to take a short break from work and just wanted to try it out. It may have just been the fact that I hadn't listened to speakers for so long that I was reacting to, and I'd like to test different source gear to confirm, but still, the Mojo played very well to a good speaker amp with a decent full sized set of speakers. The short break ended up being three hours. I'll have to set a preset on mine for the Mojo. 

I'm quite happy with my speakers and they perform very well, but they aren't top shelf by any stretch. I'm also well aware of the diminishing return on speakers vs headphones and the insane prices they reach. I said it more tongue in cheek. The Dave on the other hand......


----------



## raelamb

ike1985 said:


> you're a customer who paid $600 for a luxury item and this industry is heavily dependent
> 
> Don't hesitate to ask for what's reasonable or what would make you happy-you're a valued customer and Drew knows that if he takes care of you, you'll return and patronize his business again.  It's in his interest to take care of you! =P That's why I love markets, the incentives are aligned correctly.


 

 I was only joking about Drew. I've purchased many items from him and his service has always been great. He's just very serious lol.
  
 All of a sudden after 3 months of heavy use the 2 headphone outs are intermittent like there's some kind of "short". Have tried multiple phones.


----------



## steffi

raelamb said:


> My Mojo went back to Moon Audio for repair and was delivered on Tuesday. It is now with Chord at the "service center". Is that in the US? How long do we think I'll be without my baby?


 
  
 What was wrong with it?


----------



## christrz

theintrospect said:


> I heard that the Mojo falls short on sub bass delivery when paired with the lovely Shure se846. Any personal experiences ?


 

 From my listening experience, I do agree that the sub bass is not as prominent as what I've heard in other setups. It's not rolled off, but if you specifically want a strong sub bass, the mojo may not be your thing.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I'll have to retest the battery; I was too sleepy!
  
 It had continuous music for 7.5 hours and had not left the "yellow" stage to the final 25% red.   600 ohm headphones and music at low-moderate sound.


----------



## wahsmoh

christrz said:


> From my listening experience, I do agree that the sub bass is not as prominent as what I've heard in other setups. It's not rolled off, but if you specifically want a strong sub bass, the mojo may not be your thing.


 

 I kind of have similar feelings. But the Chord Mojo makes up for it by being neutral, transparent, and detailed without ever fatiguing. (unless the track is mastered that way)
  
 My standalone Theta DS Pro progeny A has noticeably more bass and a thicker midrange. Highs on the Theta are a little bit more sparkly but at the cost of having more sizzle at the top of the highs. There is no sizzle at all with the Mojo and there is a lot of air and texture around cymbals with natural decay.
  
 I'd imagine the larger Chord models might have more slam in the sub-bass. If you look at the inside of the Hugo TT, I would assume the better power supply and capacitors will give it more slam and presence than the smaller Mojo. Still, for a portable setup the Mojo will beat many desktop setups in detail because of the excellent FPGA implementation and timing.


----------



## warrior1975

I'm really enjoying the Mojo. I'm pleasantly surprised. I definitely experience the toe tapping and more "into" the music sensation. Handles eq superbly as well... Add that bass.


----------



## Shetzu

Got my  Mojo delivered an hour back. It was exciting unboxing the same. Could someone tell me what amp Charger  I require to charge it. Can I use  a 2.1amp charger or do I need to charge it with 1 amp charger.


----------



## Mython

shetzu said:


> Got my  Mojo delivered an hour back. It was exciting unboxing the same. Could someone tell me what amp Charger  I require to charge it. Can I use  a 2.1amp charger or do I need to charge it with 1 amp charger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 The 1 amp is just the minimum specification for a charger to charge Mojo.
  
 A 2.1 amp charger will charge Mojo perfectly.
  
 Please read *post #3*


----------



## Rob49

Doesn't the mojo come with a charger ?


----------



## Shetzu

mython said:


> The 1 amp is just the minimum specification for a charger to charge Mojo.
> 
> A 2.1 amp charger will charge Mojo perfectly.


 
 Thanks. I shall charge it for minimum 10 hours  before I bring it to use.


----------



## Mython

rob49 said:


> Doesn't the mojo come with a charger ?


 
  
  
 No, it comes with a maleUSB-to-male-microUSB cable, but that's it.
  

  
  
 You can use the included cable to charge Mojo from a sufficiently well-specified USB 3.0 port, if you like.


----------



## Mython

shetzu said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > The 1 amp is just the minimum specification for a charger to charge Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 You only need to charge Mojo (even if it's a brand new one) until the tiny white charging LED goes out.
  
 That _might_ take 10 hours, but many people find that they have a full charge after around 5 hours charging.
  
 Just trust what the white LED tells you.
  
 Happy listening; I hope you enjoy your Mojo!


----------



## chillaxing

Since we are on the subject. Is it better to keep the mojo charged or drain and then charge.


----------



## Koolpep

rob49 said:


> Doesn't the mojo come with a charger ?


 

 No. 
 EDIT: 
 But since it's most likely use is with a PC/Mac as USB DAC/Amp it charges using the USB cable....
  
 Cheers....


----------



## Rob49

mython said:


> No, it comes with a maleUSB-to-male-microUSB cable, but that's it.
> 
> 
> You can use the included cable to charge Mojo from a sufficiently well-specified USB 3.0 port, if you like.


 
  
 I assume that would take longer to charge that way ?


----------



## Koolpep

chillaxing said:


> Since we are on the subject. Is it better to keep the mojo charged or drain and then charge.


 
 http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## Mython

rob49 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > No, it comes with a maleUSB-to-male-microUSB cable, but that's it.
> ...


 
  
 It might, depending on the spec of your computer.
  
  
 But really, MicroUSB chargers are so, so common these days, what with the ubiquity of mobile phones and Apple iPads, etc., that many people already own a USB or microUSB charger. They're also very cheap to buy.


----------



## Shetzu

mython said:


> You only need to charge Mojo (even if it's a brand new one) until the tiny white charging LED goes out.
> 
> That _might_ take 10 hours, but many people find that they have a full charge after around 5 hours charging.
> 
> ...


 
 Right. Thanks for your inputs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sure going to enjoy them with my Hd800 for a while.


----------



## chillaxing

koolpep said:


> http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries




Thanks bud. I know about li batts, just didn't remeber reading if mojo used li base batt


----------



## Mython

I recommend reading the links, about *battery and charging*,  in post #3, and if you have further questions, then by all means ask, but please do read those links first.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

christrz said:


> From my listening experience, I do agree that the sub bass is not as prominent as what I've heard in other setups. It's not rolled off, but if you specifically want a strong sub bass, the mojo may not be your thing.


 

  
  
  
 Lets put sub-bass in a box and discuss it together.
  
 That is a demonstration of frequencies mostly between 35 to 55Hz
 It is ....mmmm...prominent.
  
 I use eq but I always do. Folks talk about timbre and layering and stuff.
 Can't show that.
 Can show 35-55Hz.
  
 It's in the vid.


----------



## jmills8

hawaiibadboy said:


> Lets put sub-bass in a box and discuss it together.
> 
> That is a demonstration of frequencies mostly between 35 to 55Hz
> It is ....mmmm...prominent.
> ...


 We are in two different Galaxies. You in the phone EQ Heaven and I am in Dap hell where one cannot push the bass.


----------



## sonickarma

Sonickarma wins the Chord MoJo 1000 page 1st post competition!
  
 Great Work - John, Rob and the MoJo crew on an 'audio industry disruptor' - well done for setting a new bar.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

jmills8 said:


> We are in two different Galaxies. You in the phone EQ Heaven and I am in Dap hell where one cannot push the bass.


 
  
 You are 1 setting away from Heaven. Pretty sure the Note 3 should work fine with the mojo and Neutron. If you still don't have the pair working tomorrow I will check my settings and confirm with you step by step.


----------



## warrior1975

Neutron works perfectly with my lgv10 and Mojo. Still need more bass though!! (always the case)


----------



## jmills8

hawaiibadboy said:


> You are 1 setting away from Heaven. Pretty sure the Note 3 should work fine with the mojo and Neutron. If you still don't have the pair working tomorrow I will check my settings and confirm with you step by step.


thanks, going to exchange the LG for a Samsung that can hold 128 gigs. My wife has a Samsung Tablet which does play many players. I hear and feel the bass through it and the Mojo.


----------



## esm87

Funny enough guys ive been messing about with the mojo, and cayin c5 amp. I can tell the difference between the bass on the two. The mojo will hit with force, the c5 will bang. To get the mojo to similar the volume needs to be dialled up and its probably going to be too loud. Im no EQ wizard like HBB but I do have my customs i created for my jvc sz1000. 

Just rechecked to make sure... c5 deffinetley hits harder, bear in mind I use the sabre hifimediy android dac with the c5 which makes it quite a bit more sensitive.

Surprised myself how clear sounding and bass hitting ive managed to EQ the sz1000. I never knew what people used to mean by 'veil' until I tried the sz1000 without EQ lol.

The mojo does drive these pretty hard. The bass is there just a level down from the c5 at same volume to my ears.

I take it back tomorrow, bit gutted. Im going to order the new fender FXA7 (aurisonics harmony) and upgrade my music files then try the mojo again. Maybe it would have dropped in price by then too...


----------



## Xacxac

iPhone SE + Chord Mojo = killer stack 

Only ~2 mm protrusion on one side.


----------



## Shenook

esm87 said:


> Funny enough guys ive been messing about with the mojo, and cayin c5 amp. I can tell the difference between the bass on the two. The mojo will hit with force, the c5 will bang. To get the mojo to similar the volume needs to be dialled up and its probably going to be too loud. Im no EQ wizard like HBB but I do have my customs i created for my jvc sz1000.
> 
> Just rechecked to make sure... c5 deffinetley hits harder, bear in mind I use the sabre hifimediy android dac with the c5 which makes it quite a bit more sensitive.
> 
> ...




I hope it does cause i want to buy one for my family too but quite honestly, I don't see this dropping in price for years... It is just too addicting... I love my benchmark dac2 hgc but find myself listening to the mojo way more due to portability... Benchmark is no slouch and can trounce the mojo with high ohm headphones but the portability cannot be beat...  

Due to mojo I may consider dave 2 one day.


----------



## esm87

No doubt its a good gadget, i just dont have the hardware/software to capitalise on it yet. Ive spoke to a few people about it. Some seem to think it will scale better with better hardware and some seem to think its not a major difference. Each to their own, i will test it again in the future though!


----------



## wahsmoh

I am enjoying my X3II and Mojo combo. I'm happy we now live in an age where portable audio has caught up to the desktop stuff. I can enjoy no compromise audio anywhere  and I just wanted to share pictures of my backyard with everyone


----------



## korotnam

wahsmoh said:


> I am enjoying my X3II and Mojo combo. I'm happy we now live in an age where portable audio has caught up to the desktop stuff. I can enjoy no compromise audio anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you for the great pictures! Looks like a beautiful place to enjoy your tunes .


----------



## Peter Hyatt

korotnam said:


> Thank you for the great pictures! Looks like a beautiful plays to enjoy your tunes .


 

 I second the gratitude. 
  
 Tomorrow, I will give the Sennheisier IE80 a try, from Amazon Warehouse and compare them to the Fiio EX 1's I have.  Generally, everything is T1.2 with Mojo, but I need a good pair of portables, and can't spend much money because...
  
 I promised my wife she could have her own Mojo!   She is hooked and the autism-sensory issue of data overload passed.  She is hearing much more and enjoying it.  We backed it down in time and to simpler music, and less time, but daily, this increased.  She is just beginning "Rites of Spring" and has to limit the time a bit due to complexity and intensity.


----------



## mrback

Man, I'm having issues here connecting my x5ii to my mojo. got a Fiio L21 cable today which Fiio advised me would work with my mojo. I'm using with the 3.5mm coaxial cable that came with the X5ii & plugging it into the end of the L21 cable then into the mojo but there is nothing, the mojo detects no signal (no colours etc) cant beleive this doesnt work! how frustrating. am I doing something wrong somewhere? I have set the output to coax on the player. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Mython

mrback said:


> Man, I'm having issues here connecting my x5ii to my mojo. got a Fiio L21 cable today which Fiio advised me would work with my mojo. I'm using with the 3.5mm coaxial cable that came with the X5ii & plugging it into the end of the L21 cable then into the mojo but there is nothing, the mojo detects no signal (no colours etc) cant beleive this doesnt work! how frustrating. am I doing something wrong somewhere? I have set the output to coax on the player. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


 
  
  
 Can you post a photograph of your set-up, please? I understand what the L21 cable looks like, but I'm not familiar with the one you say is supplied with the DAP.
  

  


betula said:


> Fiio DAPs need special coax cable. The usual one won't work.
> Check this: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40478


 
  
 Are you using this one?:
  

  
 OR _this_ one?


----------



## harpo1

mrback said:


> Man, I'm having issues here connecting my x5ii to my mojo. got a Fiio L21 cable today which Fiio advised me would work with my mojo. I'm using with the 3.5mm coaxial cable that came with the X5ii & plugging it into the end of the L21 cable then into the mojo but there is nothing, the mojo detects no signal (no colours etc) cant beleive this doesnt work! how frustrating. am I doing something wrong somewhere? I have set the output to coax on the player. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


 
 That's not going to work.  If you use the L21 you'll need the cable that comes with the E17.  Basically you'll need a 3.5 mm trrs to 3.5 mm mono.


----------



## uzi2

mrback said:


> Man, I'm having issues here connecting my x5ii to my mojo. got a Fiio L21 cable today which Fiio advised me would work with my mojo. I'm using with the 3.5mm coaxial cable that came with the X5ii & plugging it into the end of the L21 cable then into the mojo but there is nothing, the mojo detects no signal (no colours etc) cant beleive this doesnt work! how frustrating. am I doing something wrong somewhere? I have set the output to coax on the player. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


 

 It looks like the L21 cable is the same as the one supplied with the X5ii, but terminated in male rather than female RCA coax.
 You want a cable that is terminated in 2 pole (mono) 3.5mm for the Mojo - see post 3


----------



## mrback

mython said:


> Can you post a photograph of your set-up, please? I understand what the L21 cable looks like, but I'm not familiar with the one you say is supplied with the DAP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hi, many thanks for the shouts. I am using the L21 cable & the 3.5mm coaxial adaptor for the x3ii / x5ii. The one in the second pic.


----------



## harpo1

You need the one in the 3rd pic if you plan on using the L21 cable.


----------



## mrback

harpo1 said:


> You need the one in the 3rd pic if you plan on using the L21 cable.


 

 oh crap, really? why is the 3.5mm coaxial cable bundled in the box then? this is driving me nuts. Hope Vidal comes up with the goods tomoz. many thanks for all your help clarifying.


----------



## harpo1

mrback said:


> oh crap, really? why is the 3.5mm coaxial cable bundled in the box then? this is driving me nuts. Hope Vidal comes up with the goods tomoz. many thanks for all your help clarifying.


 
 Because you use it to connect to a normal digital coax cable.


----------



## mrback

harpo1 said:


> You need the one in the 3rd pic if you plan on using the L21 cable.


 
 I have to say the customer service from FiiO has been a bit poor here, I asked them what cables to use & they said the L21 will work with the cable that comes in the box with the X5ii to hook up to the mojo. They even sent me a pic! The cable in the third pic is for the original x3 & x5. well confusing.


----------



## x RELIC x

look carefully on the plug. The X5ii end needs to be like this.




The mojo end needs to be like this.





To use a cable without adapters you need to purchase one that is custom made because FiiO decided to share the coaxial and line-out jack.

You can purchase one from Moon Audio:

http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html

Or Custom cables UK:

http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html

For both option you NEED TO CHOOSE YOUR DEVICE BEFORE ORDERING in the options drop down menus.


----------



## jincuteguy

mython said:


> No, it comes with a maleUSB-to-male-microUSB cable, but that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What is the included USB cable for? Is it OTG? Or just a standard cable?


----------



## masterpfa

jincuteguy said:


> What is the included USB cable for? Is it OTG? Or just a standard cable?


 
 It is OTG
 Used for connecting to PC or, with the correct connection, to a mobile phone or USB DAC


----------



## harpo1

masterpfa said:


> It is OTG
> Used for connecting to PC or, with the correct connection, to a mobile phone or USB DAC


 
 No it's not an OTG cable.


----------



## warrior1975

Listening to Norah Jones right now... That guitar... Jesus, sounds so damn good. Like it's here live. Too bad I don't know the sound do of other instruments too well, not big into concerts. 

X7-(coax)-Mojo-Fostex Th900=


----------



## masterpfa

harpo1 said:


> No it's not an OTG cable.


 
 Well considering I have got it to work between my Mojo and my Phones means it's doing a great impression of one


----------



## RuFrost

Guys can you tell me about comparison between Centrance mini-m8 and Mojo? direct me plz if thread or post already exist..


----------



## harpo1

masterpfa said:


> Well considering I have got it to work between my Mojo and my Phones means it's doing a great impression of one


 
 The cable you have it connected to is the otg not the one supplied with the mojo.


----------



## Carl6868

masterpfa said:


> Well considering I have got it to work between my Mojo and my Phones means it's doing a great impression of one
> :wink_face:




How exactly is it connected ?


----------



## captblaze

masterpfa said:


> Well considering I have got it to work between my Mojo and my Phones means it's doing a great impression of one


 
 mind me asking which phone is it that you have that accepts a USB A connector? mine only do micro b or usb c


----------



## harpo1

captblaze said:


> mind me asking which phone is it that you have that accepts a USB A connector? mine only do micro b or usb c


 
 He obviously doesn't have it connected directly to the phone.  He's using an OTG cable along with the mojo cable.


----------



## captblaze

harpo1 said:


> He obviously doesn't have it connected directly to the phone.  He's using an OTG cable along with the mojo cable.


 
  
 I know, but couldn't word it in a way that wasn't condescending


----------



## warrior1975

jincuteguy said:


> What is the included USB cable for? Is it OTG? Or just a standard cable?







masterpfa said:


> It is OTG
> 
> Used for connecting to PC or, with the correct connection, to a mobile phone or USB DAC




The cable included isn't a otg cable. You need to purchase it separately.


----------



## Wyd4

No need for OTG on MOST phones after 4.4.2.

 I am running a standard micro to micro cable on mine, no OTG, works fine.  Sony x3 compact.  Same on Note 4.
 My Samsung Tablet however requires OTG cable and USB Audio Player Pro and doesnt do native usb audio at all.
  
 Device dependant.


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone has the new Samsung S7 or S7 Edge phone and has it working with OTG cable?


----------



## warrior1975

No reason it shouldn't. 

Wyd4-Good point brother.


----------



## masterpfa

captblaze said:


> mind me asking which phone is it that you have that accepts a USB A connector? mine only do micro b or usb c


 
 So does mine Nexus 6 and One Plus 1
  


carl6868 said:


> How exactly is it connected ?


 
  
 I used an adapter for the USB A end as below...






  
  
 Voila


----------



## masterpfa

harpo1 said:


> He obviously doesn't have it connected directly to the phone.  He's using an OTG cable along with the mojo cable.


 
  
  


captblaze said:


> I know, but couldn't word it in a way that wasn't condescending


 
  
 Ha Ha, 
  
*WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!*
  


 See my post above, using an adapter


----------



## warrior1975

Lol... You guys are too funny.


----------



## harpo1

masterpfa said:


> Ha Ha,
> 
> *WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


 
 Doesn't matter.  You stated it was an OTG cable and it is not.


----------



## masterpfa

harpo1 said:


> Doesn't matter.  You stated it was an OTG cable and it is not.


 
 OK in what way or what sense is it not?


----------



## warrior1975

Does it matter guys?? Who cares, just enjoy your mojo!!! 

Loving mine, with my X7 rooted. Finally have Moar bass!!


----------



## harpo1

masterpfa said:


> OK in what way or what sense is it not?


 
 Because an OTG cable is wired different.  If you phone is on Android 4.4.2 or later and supports USB audio an OTG cable is not required.


----------



## Carl6868

masterpfa said:


> So does mine Nexus 6 and One Plus 1
> 
> 
> I used an adapter for the USB A end as below...
> ...




erm that's an OTG adapter :rolleyes:


----------



## masterpfa

harpo1 said:


> Because an OTG cable is wired different.  If you phone is on Android 4.4.2 or later and supports USB audio an OTG cable is not required.


 
 OK


----------



## Wyd4

masterpfa said:


> OK in what way or what sense is it not?




The ground/sense isn't shorted for one. Provided it's the cable chord supplied with the mojo. 

But other than that why are we even arguing. If it works. Be happy. If someone else's works. Be happy for them. 

Cmon bring it in. Group hugs


----------



## harpo1

warrior1975 said:


> Does it matter guys?? Who cares, just enjoy your mojo!!!
> 
> Loving mine, with my X7 rooted. Finally have Moar bass!!


 
 It matters because I'm sure there are plenty of people using the mojo that still run an older version of android on their phone.


----------



## masterpfa

wyd4 said:


> The ground/sense isn't shorted for one. Provided it's the cable chord supplied with the mojo.
> 
> But other than that why are we even arguing. If it works. Be happy. If someone else's works. Be happy for them.
> 
> Cmon bring it in. Group hugs


 
 I was in the mood for that 






 What I could have said and what I should have said is the the supplied cable can be used to connect your Mojo with the adapted shown in the pictures and depending on your phone or device and Android version.
  
 I made the assumption that the question was asked with regards to connecting the Mojo to a USB device and the above adapters work more than sufficiently depending on the connected phone/DAP.
  




  
 But the inner voice won out that time (he's securely locked up again now)


----------



## warrior1975

harpo1 said:


> It matters because I'm sure there are plenty of people using the mojo that still run an older version of android on their phone.




Indeed you are 100% correct, but those same people are highly unlikely to manage to read those few posts. How many times have certain things been explained here? Refer to page 3. The likelihood of someone finding those posts, mixed in with every other post... But you are correct,it does matter. But it's been pointed out, let's move on in the spirit of the great Mojo!!


----------



## harpo1

warrior1975 said:


> Indeed you are 100% correct, but those same people are highly unlikely to manage to read those few posts. How many times have certain things been explained here? Refer to page 3. The likelihood of someone finding those posts, mixed in with every other post... But you are correct,it does matter. But it's been pointed out, let's move on in the spirit of the great Mojo!!


 
 Will do.


----------



## Wyd4

Peace offering.


----------



## AC1

harpo1 said:


> Because an OTG cable is wired different.  If you phone is on Android 4.4.2 or later and supports USB audio an OTG cable is not required.


 

 What changed in Android software or the usb port that allows detection of data (or does the Mojo send some signal)? Might of missed this on updates to Android. For using data sticks it still is mentioned that OTG cable is required.


----------



## warrior1975

Android software changed.


----------



## warrior1975

harpo1 said:


> Will do.




You sir, are a good individual, regardless of what masterpfa says about you!!  

Obviously a joke!!


----------



## masterpfa

warrior1975 said:


> You sir, are a good individual, regardless of what @masterpfa says about you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It wasn't me it was @masterpfa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 see there's a difference


----------



## warrior1975

Lol, you seem confused amongst yourselves.


----------



## Mediahound

shetzu said:


> Got my  Mojo delivered an hour back. It was exciting unboxing the same. Could someone tell me what amp Charger  I require to charge it. Can I use  a 2.1amp charger or do I need to charge it with 1 amp charger.




Yep, any usb charger higher 1A or higher is fine.


----------



## jincuteguy

harpo1 said:


> Because an OTG cable is wired different.  If you phone is on Android 4.4.2 or later and supports USB audio an OTG cable is not required.


 
  
 Well the new Samsung S7 Edge has Anddroid 6.0, and it doesn't work regular USB cable.


----------



## warrior1975

Sammy is notorious for making life... Challenging. Are you certain it's not working?


----------



## captblaze

jincuteguy said:


> Well the new Samsung S7 Edge has Anddroid 6.0, and it doesn't work regular USB cable.


 
  
  


warrior1975 said:


> Sammy is notorious for making life... Challenging. Are you certain it's not working?


 
  
 One possible reason is that you need the USB audio 2.0 driver for OTG less transport and if memory serves me correctly Mojo only supports USB audio 1.0 hence the need for the OTG cable


----------



## noobandroid

shetzu said:


> Got my  Mojo delivered an hour back. It was exciting unboxing the same. Could someone tell me what amp Charger  I require to charge it. Can I use  a 2.1amp charger or do I need to charge it with 1 amp charger.



I'm using samsung adaptive fast charger, so any charger can use, as long 1a or more provided


----------



## rkt31

for connecting mojo to laptop normal USB a to micro cable supplied with mobile charger or the short USB cable supplied with mojo works directly with out any adapter. with laptop a short cable is a bit inconvenient so I use longer charger cable. for connecting an external USB or dac or any other peripheral you obviously need and otg cable which has micro male at Android end abd usb a female at other end. this otg cable is not supplied with mojo and is available easily . there must be otg adapters also in the market. if you reverse the connection ie put mojo cable in Android phone and otg in mojo, phone uapp will not read the dac.


----------



## warrior1975

I'm finally happy. Was able to get neutron working on my X7 with viper and mojo. Sonic bliss!! Best night I've had since acquiring my new toys!! 

Mojo with Sony Xb90ex, epic!! Dying to receive my Tralucent Ref 1 Too... Within next 2 weeks... 64 ears next week, U8 incoming. Going to be lots of fun with mobile joy.


----------



## captblaze

warrior1975 said:


> I'm finally happy. Was able to get neutron working on my X7 with viper and mojo. Sonic bliss!! Best night I've had since acquiring my new toys!!
> 
> Mojo with Sony Xb90ex, epic!! Dying to receive my Tralucent Ref 1 Too... Within next 2 weeks... 64 ears next week, U8 incoming. Going to be lots of fun with mobile joy.


 
  
  
 what was the secret to getting Viper to play nice?


----------



## warrior1975

Few things, but still not 100%. Screen shuts and after a few minutes, play stops and restarts. I suspect it's a kernel issue, see if I can tweak it. 

I'm going to try usb again, right now I'm running coax to the Mojo. 

I am not able to use stock player with viper. Using Neutron with mojo and viper. Sounds great... Just that one issue now.


----------



## aangen

I plugged my Mojo into one of my stereo systems today and for the first time listened with speakers instead of headphones. Whoa, clean has a new meaning. Very impressive.


----------



## x RELIC x

aangen said:


> I plugged my Mojo into one of my stereo systems today and for the first time listened with speakers instead of headphones. Whoa, clean has a new meaning. Very impressive.




I know, right? (said in my best valley girl impression).


----------



## jincuteguy

warrior1975 said:


> I'm finally happy. Was able to get neutron working on my X7 with viper and mojo. Sonic bliss!! Best night I've had since acquiring my new toys!!
> 
> Mojo with Sony Xb90ex, epic!! Dying to receive my Tralucent Ref 1 Too... Within next 2 weeks... 64 ears next week, U8 incoming. Going to be lots of fun with mobile joy.


 
  
 Maybe you should lend me the Red 1 for a week to test drive it


----------



## warrior1975

jincuteguy said:


> Maybe you should lend me the Red 1 for a week to test drive it




I'm not even taking it out of my ears for at least a month!! It was the entire reason I purchased the Mojo, believe it or not.


----------



## jincuteguy

warrior1975 said:


> I'm not even taking it out of my ears for at least a month!! It was the entire reason I purchased the Mojo, believe it or not.


 
 Why Mojo? why can't it be another DAC / Amp? just wondering


----------



## warrior1975

Perfectly good question that I don't have a good reason for other than the hype here and primarily because Hawaiibadboy gave the thumbs up and I trust his ears like my own. We seem to agree on some things and the list is growing. 

I don't think you can find a better dac/amp combo at this price point, especially while maintaining portability. I need portability. Absolute must for me.


----------



## music4mhell

warrior1975 said:


> Perfectly good question that I don't have a good reason for other than the hype here and primarily because @Hawaiibadboy gave the thumbs up and I trust his ears like my own. We seem to agree on some things and the list is growing.
> 
> I don't think you can find a better dac/amp combo at this price point, especially while maintaining portability. I need portability. Absolute must for me.


 
 +100000


----------



## jmills8

I bought three phones and rooted each by a shop pro and none of them works $1,000 down the drain on new phones.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> I bought three phones and rooted each by a shop pro and none of them works $1,000 down the drain on new phones.


 
 Model names please.. and what's the issue ?


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Model names please.. and what's the issue ?


Samsung A7, Note 3, LG3.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Model names please.. and what's the issue ?
> ...


 
 wow Note3 & LG3, those are very simple to use, did you try the Hiby App, it's free of cost unlike UAPP, even you can play DSD free, and it has native usb audio out!
  
 By da way could you please share, what's the issue you faced with LG3 ?


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> wow Note3 & LG3, those are very simple to use, did you try the Hiby App, it's free of cost unlike UAPP, even you can play DSD free, and it has native usb audio out!
> 
> By da way could you please share, what's the issue you faced with LG3 ?


hiby did on one.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > wow Note3 & LG3, those are very simple to use, did you try the Hiby App, it's free of cost unlike UAPP, even you can play DSD free, and it has native usb audio out!
> ...


 
 Did you connect the otg connector micro usb side to the phone.
 Sometimes my Mojo also don't detect even after all connection, i disconnect the OTG side and connect it again keeping Mojo turned on.You can see the power button turne into Blue color when you connect the cable.
 I don't use any App, i use Android's native usb audio out, even it's upsampled to 192 khz always.
  
 Personally i don't find the difference much.


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Did you connect the otg connector micro usb side to the phone.
> Sometimes my Mojo also don't detect even after all connection, i disconnect the OTG side and connect it again keeping Mojo turned on.You can see the power button turne into Blue color when you connect the cable.
> I don't use any App, i use Android's native usb audio out, even it's upsampled to 192 khz always.
> 
> Personally i don't find the difference much.


when it works andriod player will work of not then android player wont. Shop yelling me only onkyo will work. Well Onkyo and Denon plays, Neutron and Poweramp will not connect. Wife has a two year old tablet and every player plays with Mojo.


----------



## masterpfa

jmills8 said:


> Samsung A7, Note 3, LG3.


 
 Can I ask what ROM you have installed on these three phones, had you tried CyanogenMod.

 Excuse me I should have asked what issues you are experiencing, first, with these phones?
  
*Edit:* I cannot assume so I will ask, had you looked at the Developers page on XDA Viper4Android,  or the Neutron Forum


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Did you connect the otg connector micro usb side to the phone.
> ...


 
 I am not saying only Onkyo will work, some1 else suggested that 
 The thing is sometimes it depends upon the ROM, like with samsung the default USB Audio out doesn't work.
  
 Try the HIby with some connection permutation and combination, i bet it will work  Have patience and kep experimenting


----------



## jmills8

masterpfa said:


> Can I ask what ROM you have installed on these three phones, had you tried CyanogenMod.
> 
> 
> Excuse me I should have asked what issues you are experiencing, first, with these phones?
> ...


Neutron hasnt worked even on the root A7.


----------



## masterpfa

jmills8 said:


> Neutron hasnt worked even on the root A7.


 
 I did try Neutron quite some time ago but I did not like the UI or implementation, just personal tastes, but I did get it to work with my Nexus 6.
 I stopped using it once the trial ended (actually before the trial ended)


----------



## jmills8

HIBY music player is really nice.


----------



## Lohb

UAPP fanboy here.
  
 Worked with MOJO immediately.


----------



## jmills8

lohb said:


> UAPP fanboy here.
> 
> Worked with MOJO immediately.


 How much? Has EQ ?


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> HIBY music player is really nice.


 
 +100 and also it's pure free with no hidden cost


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> +100 and also it's pure free with no hidden cost


 Hiby ?


----------



## sonickarma

jmills8 said:


> Hiby ?


 
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hiby.music&hl=en_GB


----------



## Lohb

jmills8 said:


> How much? Has EQ ?


 

 Cheap.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/704065/usb-audio-recorder-pro-uapp-24-and-32-bit-playback-ubiquitous-usb-audio-support-for-android


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > +100 and also it's pure free with no hidden cost
> ...


 
 Yes Hiby player


----------



## masterpfa

I have both Hiby and UAPP

 I am a great fan of UAPP especially as I also use Tidal.

 Personally UAPP works best for me at £5.80 along with great support from the DEV
 YMMV


----------



## jmills8

I cant get Hiby to play with Mojo and my Samsung A7 but it does sounds very very good on my tablet. But tablet is way too big.


----------



## rkt31

yesterday i was trying dsd with uapp to mojo and mojo was showing purple light despite dsd dop checked in uapp. i then downloaded hi by which worked ok with dsd as it showed light pink which is the color for dsd. has anybody experienced thsi behavior with uapp ?


----------



## rkt31

it seems free hi by is as good as uapp except it has no buffers setting which causes stutter with some high resolution music.


----------



## rkt31

one more thing , does mojo clocking information comes in picture when using uapp in android ? in case of windows the mojo clock pulls the information using chord asio driver but in android there is no such driver ? i also felt that mojo/hugo through windows using asio driver is better than android .


----------



## TheTrace

jmills8 said:


> Samsung A7, Note 3, LG3.


I'm guessing this means iPhone > android in terms of functionality with mojo?


----------



## jmills8

thetrace said:


> I'm guessing this means iPhone > android in terms of functionality with mojo?


Dont know but LG can hold over 200 gigs, samsung 128. But in my case on samsung phone only Onkyo player works and this phone was rooted.


----------



## TheTrace

jmills8 said:


> Dont know but LG can hold over 200 gigs, samsung 128. But in my case on samsung phone only Onkyo player works and this phone was rooted.


Yeah that's my dilemma, I have an iPhone that I can use with Tidal or i can find a different phone to fit my library of 144 GB. Already have a 200GB card that i use with my Pono player. But if android has issues guess I know what im staying with.


----------



## masterpfa

rkt31 said:


> yesterday i was trying dsd with uapp to mojo and mojo was showing purple light despite dsd dop checked in uapp. i then downloaded hi by which worked ok with dsd as it showed light pink which is the color for dsd. has anybody experienced thsi behavior with uapp ?


 
 I have never had any issues playing DSD via UAPP. I will check my setting shortly

 I have just been playing with Hiby again, not bad but would not play Native DSD album I have 8 Ensembles In 1 Bit which UAPP plays
  
 EDIT:
  
 These are the settings I have on UAPP

  
 Which from the sounds of things are the same settings you have.


----------



## jmills8

thetrace said:


> Yeah that's my dilemma, I have an iPhone that I can use with Tidal or i can find a different phone to fit my library of 144 GB. Already have a 200GB card that i use with my Pono player. But if android has issues guess I know what im staying with.


 well I got my phone Rooted by a "professional" now it wont turn on. Hope its not messed up. Back to him I go.


----------



## masterpfa

jmills8 said:


> well I got my phone Rooted by a "professional" now it wont turn on. Hope its not messed up. Back to him I go.


 
 Can I ask why you rooted your phone, was it for the intent of using Viper4Android or Neutron Music Player?

 Rooting is one aspect what may be needed is a ROM that supports Audio over USB on your phones.


----------



## jmills8

masterpfa said:


> Can I ask why you rooted your phone, was it for the intent of using Viper4Android or Neutron Music Player?
> 
> 
> Rooting is one aspect what may be needed is a ROM that supports Audio over USB on your phones.


 Seems a huge mess, maybe the phone is too new, wanted to have all music player apps to function.


----------



## captblaze

jmills8 said:


> well I got my phone Rooted by a "professional" now it wont turn on. Hope its not messed up. Back to him I go.


 
  
  
 did your professional root Android 6.0? did they root it manually or use an .apk (kingroot)? Unlocking a bootloader and gaining root access can be dicey... I remember my friends HTC EVO having an issue because the partitions would get resized and a brick she did turn....
  
 rooting for developing an app is a worthy gamble... rooting for sport is a recipe for disaster no matter how skilled the person doing the rooting is


----------



## jmills8

captblaze said:


> did your professional root Android 6.0? did they root it manually or use an .apk (kingroot)? Unlocking a bootloader and gaining root access can be dicey... I remember my friends HTC EVO having an issue because the partitions would get resized and a brick she did turn....
> 
> rooting for developing an app is a worthy gamble... rooting for sport is a recipe for disaster no matter how skilled the person doing the rooting is


on his computer took about 15 minutes.


----------



## TheTrace

jmills8 said:


> well I got my phone Rooted by a "professional" now it wont turn on. Hope its not messed up. Back to him I go.


Is rooting necessary for Mojo/Android or was it an attempt to gain 3rd party app functionality?


----------



## captblaze

jmills8 said:


> on his computer took about 15 minutes.


 
  
 have you tried to get into recovery mode to see if a custom recovery is installed, did he do a nand backup so you could return to the old system? I know it is a lot of questions, but there is quite a few variables that can affect the device. and also because Mojo will never be able to so its thing if it is connected to an electronic brick


----------



## jmills8

captblaze said:


> have you tried to get into recovery mode to see if a custom recovery is installed, did he do a nand backup so you could return to the old system? I know it is a lot of questions, but there is quite a few variables that can affect the device. and also because Mojo will never be able to so its thing if it is connected to an electronic brick


He said he can put it back but I will have to go back tomorrow.


----------



## warrior1975

jmills8 Damn bro that's rough. I can't get my lgv10 to work with viper and mojo either. It does work without viper, but viper is pretty important.


----------



## Ike1985

Why would you root immediately without even trying any of the apps, especially UAPP? I have S7 edge, use this cable:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Meenova-Mobility-Cable-MicroUSB-MicroUSB/dp/B00ZYB44UW
  
 with UAPP and everything works perfectly.  I have not rooted anything.
  
 As far as Iphone's being better... Iphones will output all audio from all apps to mojo, bypassing the built in DAC in the iphone.  Androids will output all audio played through UAPP/Onkyo/hiby(dunno haven't used hiby) to mojo, bypassing the built in DAC in the android phone.  However, anything else you want to play via android phone; youtube, stitcher, tune-in, bandcamp, etc, it will all be upsampled before being sent to the mojo-at least for now as no one has developed an app that can send the output from these programs directly to the mojo as well.
  
 Also, why buy 3 phones? It would seem with a little research you could have just bought one that you knew worked instead of buying 3.  just curious.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> jmills8 Damn bro that's rough. I can't get my lgv10 to work with viper and mojo either. It does work without viper, but viper is pretty important.


Yeah, now I have an 8 hour new phone bricked and a 24 hr old LG phone. My original phone will play Onkyo.


----------



## warrior1975

Lg doesn't work with the stock music app? 

Like someone recommended earlier, did you try bolting into recovery? When you say bricked, is it turning on at all? Any activity on the screen? Or nothing? Big difference really.


----------



## Light - Man

ike1985 said:


> Why would you root immediately without even trying any of the apps, especially UAPP? I have S7 edge, use this cable:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Meenova-Mobility-Cable-MicroUSB-MicroUSB/dp/B00ZYB44UW
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds to me that he has too much money and not enough patience!


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> Lg doesn't work with the stock music app?
> 
> Like someone recommended earlier, did you try bolting into recovery? When you say bricked, is it turning on at all? Any activity on the screen? Or nothing? Big difference really.


 says failed in red. Ill just bring it back to the guy. LG3 only onkyo will play but I didnt find this out until today.


----------



## warrior1975

Are you trying to use viper with it?


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> Are you trying to use viper with it?


 Any good player will do. Hiby is nice aswell.


----------



## Ike1985

jmills8 said:


> Any good player will do. Hiby is nice aswell.


 
  
 Hope he can fix what he screwed up.


----------



## masterpfa

ike1985 said:


> Hope he can fix what he screwed up.


 
 The saddest thing is, especially in hindsight, was getting their phone to work with USB audio first and foremost.
 The best choices with the phone out of the box would have been Onkyo HF Player, UAPP or Hiby.

 As great as the features are on Viper4Android and Neutron are, IMO not worth the hassle they have seemed to have gone through so far to get them to work, failing or even worse in this case a probable bricked phone.

 There are threads here on Head-Fi on phones and USB audio and a few suggestions in this thread on phones that have worked.

 Good luck @jmills8  in getting this resolved quickly.


----------



## rkt31

why not to buy a used redmi phone solely for transport ? i have used ultra cheap redmi 1s in airplane mode. it works perfectly with uapp, hiby and should work with other apps also. it plays all files with uapp or hiby except some high res files over 24 96 or over dsd64. it is small and will stack well with mojo. however i use fiio x3 2nd gen as regular stack than redmi.


----------



## warrior1975

jmills8 said:


> Any good player will do. Hiby is nice aswell.




Looks fixable to me.


----------



## wahsmoh

rkt31 said:


> why not to buy a used redmi phone solely for transport ? i have used ultra cheap redmi 1s in airplane mode. it works perfectly with uapp, hiby and should work with other apps also. it plays all files with uapp or hiby except some high res files over 24 96 or over dsd64. it is small and will stack well with mojo. however i use fiio x3 2nd gen as regular stack than redmi.


 
 I second the good idea to get a Fiio X3II. I just got one and I like the interface. I thought it would be clunky but I can select tracks with one finger and the play button is the big circle in the middle. Also, I like the drag and drop functionality. I am someone who hates iTunes as well as Apple products that can't be simply recognize as a hard drive. I have an iPad and I struggled for two hours trying to drag pictures off my iPad and I'd get an error message every 30 seconds.. anyways sorry for the rambling.


----------



## jmills8

wahsmoh said:


> I second the good idea to get a Fiio X3II. I just got one and I like the interface. I thought it would be clunky but I can select tracks with one finger and the play button is the big circle in the middle. Also, I like the drag and drop functionality. I am someone who hates iTunes as well as Apple products that can't be simply recognize as a hard drive. I have an iPad and I struggled for two hours trying to drag pictures off my iPad and I'd get an error message every 30 seconds.. anyways sorry for the rambling.


But cannot EQ it. I need bass impact so must EQ the Mojo.


----------



## warrior1975

Agreed. Hence my need for rooting and viper. It's really a night and day difference, and an absolute must for bassheads.


----------



## captblaze

I pair my mojo up with lots of devices, but when I leave the house (believe it or not I actually do breathe fresh air on occasion) I pair it up with a moto g 2nd gen that I got for less than $100 USD. it doesn't have a sim card and if I need to get online with it I tether to my primary phone (Lumia 950xl).
  
 the only portable dac/amp that works with my 950xl is the C5D and it just doesn't have a low enough noise floor for IEMs and mojo does


----------



## chillaxing

warrior1975 said:


> Agreed. Hence my need for rooting and viper. It's really a night and day difference, and an absolute must for bassheads.


 
  
  
 Did you try the mojo with your v10?  
  
 does viper work through usb into the mojo?


----------



## warrior1975

Yes, can't get it to work unfortunately.


----------



## henriks

Got the updated Mojo today, with all the new sound formats..


----------



## esm87

henriks said:


> Got the updated Mojo today, with all the new sound formats..


they updated the mojo?


----------



## jincuteguy

esm87 said:


> they updated the mojo?




Yea what do u mean updated Mojo?


----------



## miko64

I guess it is version 1.4.2016 (for Europe) or 4.1.2016 (for the US)


----------



## stevemiddie

April Fools Day


----------



## esm87

Lost...


----------



## Signal2Noise

miko64 said:


> I guess it is version 1.4.2016 (for Europe) or 4.1.2016 (for the US) :wink_face:




Clever. 

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Multimediers

yeah......I am also using X3II stack up with Mojo, a pretty good match (better than with smartphone as I tried). UAPP is better if smartphone really need to be used. I experienced some intermittent halts (very short) with DSD playback.
  
 But one thing need to be mentioned, if DSD playback is required, you need to get a beta version of the latest FW from Fiio in order to run DOP over the coaxial port. This beta firmware is ok to use but the EQ does not work (just don't care when you use Mojo with X3II). And, the coaxial cable is different from the X3 one. Check out the FAQ section fro X3II from Fiio website.


----------



## Multimediers

wahsmoh said:


> I second the good idea to get a Fiio X3II. I just got one and I like the interface. I thought it would be clunky but I can select tracks with one finger and the play button is the big circle in the middle. Also, I like the drag and drop functionality. I am someone who hates iTunes as well as Apple products that can't be simply recognize as a hard drive. I have an iPad and I struggled for two hours trying to drag pictures off my iPad and I'd get an error message every 30 seconds.. anyways sorry for the rambling.


 
  yeah......I am also using X3II stack up with Mojo, a pretty good match (better than with smartphone as I tried). UAPP is better if smartphone really need to be used. I experienced some intermittent halts (very short) with DSD playback.
  
 But one thing need to be mentioned, if DSD playback is required, you need to get a beta version of the latest FW from Fiio in order to run DOP over the coaxial port. This beta firmware is ok to use but the EQ does not work (just don't care when you use Mojo with X3II). And, the coaxial cable is different from the X3 one. Check out the FAQ section fro X3II from Fiio website.


----------



## betula

Anyone else likes just to touch Mojo and enjoy its warmth and quality finish and material? (Not to mention, it is _not _a fingerprint magnet. Many could learn from Chord)


----------



## captblaze

betula said:


> Anyone else likes just to touch Mojo and enjoy its warmth and quality finish and material? (Not to mention, it is _not _a fingerprint magnet. Many could learn from Chord)


 
  
 I'm impressed with Chord's ability to make a premium product at a reasonable price and still maintain an acceptable margin on their end. I will definitely look toward other Chord products as well as the accessories that are in Mojos future


----------



## NaiveSound

The price for mojo is definetly reasonable (just so I don't get shot here, with these people) 

But 600$ is quite high for something that was intended to Accompany a phone. I sure enjoy it, too me perceived value is about 350 tops


----------



## captblaze

naivesound said:


> The price for mojo is definetly reasonable (just so I don't get shot here, with these people)
> 
> But 600$ is quite high for something that was intended to Accompany a phone. I sure enjoy it, too me perceived value is about 350 tops


 

 ​I sort of agree with you, but some people are actually using Mojo in a dual role of mobile and desktop dac/amp so that adds value.
  
 and the reason is because Mojo is that good that it can be part of a good desktop setup and retain the mobility it was intended to posess


----------



## NaiveSound

captblaze said:


> ​I sort of agree with you, but some people are actually using Mojo in a dual role of mobile and desktop dac/amp so that adds value.
> 
> and the reason is because Mojo is that good that it can be part of a good desktop setup and retain the mobility it was intended to posess




And that's totally. Undertable, all. I have is a portable rig


----------



## wahsmoh

betula said:


> Anyone else likes just to touch Mojo and enjoy its warmth and quality finish and material? (Not to mention, it is _not _a fingerprint magnet. Many could learn from Chord)


 
 I like the black CNC'ed aluminum. Reminds me of the faceplates of the old EAD and Theta units I have. I also like the ability to dim the lights of the Mojo. The highest settings are way too bright to be used in a dark environment but the lower setting is just right.


----------



## sheldaze

naivesound said:


> And that's totally understandable. All I have is a portable rig.


 
 If all you have is a portable rig, you may be missing some of the sonic quality of the Mojo.
  
 I was attempting recently to give my brother a listen, but the demonstration was ineffective due to the sonic quality of his headphones. I was essentially attempting to insert the Mojo between his iPod and headphone, and have him hear the improvement. And his setup makes absolute perfect sense for his use, at work, while mobile and connected directly to his iPod. But they did not convey the quality I have heard from the Mojo on many home systems.
  
@captblaze have you had any want or chance to compare Mojo against your Gumby?


----------



## opienor

Mojo and AK100 Mk II united in the arms of old Garmin bicycle computer rubber bands. What a perfect match


----------



## captblaze

sheldaze said:


> If all you have is a portable rig, you may be missing some of the sonic quality of the Mojo.
> 
> @captblaze have you had any want or chance to compare Mojo against your Gumby?


 

 ​I own both and have been doing some comparing. I think Gumby has an unfair advantage though, because she is hooked up to Ragnarok and he has much more grunt than Mojo, so I need to get the appropriate line out to RCA cable to bypass Mojos amp and do a dac to dac showdown in the not too distant future...
  
 I listen to Gumby through a set of HD 800S (the new model) and a set of Wharfedale Dentons and until I can get Mojo through the same transducers I don't think it would be a fair comparison.
  
 Now compared to any mobile solution I own, Mojo wins hands down between Fulla and a JDS Labs C5D in total resolution, soundstage and dark background... even with my Shure E5C IEMs the noise floor of Mojo is so low that I never get any hiss, whereas with the other 2 portables I get hiss, minor crackling and at low volumes some channel imbalance


----------



## Peter Hyatt

naivesound said:


> The price for mojo is definetly reasonable (just so I don't get shot here, with these people)
> 
> But 600$ is quite high for something that was intended to Accompany a phone. I sure enjoy it, too me perceived value is about 350 tops


 

 Interesting. I've thought about this a lot. 
  
 To me, perceived value is $5,000 to $10,000 worth of technology in a tiny rock-solid, you cannot break me unit that fits anywhere and replaces my Desk top DAC, my desk top AMP and my portable DAC/AMP, all in a tiny size with little footprint.  It surpasses everything I had, or have tested.  
  
 Value is in the eye of the beholder. 
  
 I don't think I could afford this much technology.  I certainly didn't think I would ever hear such beautiful definition and musicality.  That I can bring it somewhere in my pocket is amazing.  
  
 I am going to a function tonight where I will bring it with me, and allow a friend to test it, instead of having to pack up an entire stack. I find myself taking it with me wherever I go.   
  
 It did not just replace the desk top DAC, amp and portable, it superseded their quality by far.  This is why I get the feeling I am listening to 5K - 10K worth of technology.


----------



## x RELIC x

captblaze said:


> ​I own both and have been doing some comparing. I think Gumby has an unfair advantage though, because she is hooked up to Ragnarok and he has much more grunt than Mojo, so I need to get the appropriate line out to RCA cable to bypass Mojos amp and do a dac to dac showdown in the not too distant future...
> 
> I listen to Gumby through a set of HD 800S (the new model) and a set of Wharfedale Dentons and until I can get Mojo through the same transducers I don't think it would be a fair comparison.
> 
> Now compared to any mobile solution I own, Mojo wins hands down between Fulla and a JDS Labs C5D in total resolution, soundstage and dark background... even with my Shure E5C IEMs the noise floor of Mojo is so low that I never get any hiss, whereas with the other 2 portables I get hiss, minor crackling and at low volumes some channel imbalance




FYI, you don't bypass the Mojo's discrete analogue output. Lot's of information about it in the FAQ and the third post. It doesn't have a separate opamp setup like most 'traditional' DAC/amps, so there is no opamps to bypass. Line out mode is simply a shortcut to 3V output level, nothing more.


----------



## captblaze

x relic x said:


> FYI, you don't bypass the Mojo's discrete analogue output. Lot's of information about it in the FAQ and the third post. It doesn't have a separate opamp setup like most 'traditional' DAC/amps, so there is no opamps to bypass. Line out mode is simply a shortcut to 3V output level, nothing more.


 
  
 I will have to do some reading then, I was planning on going into Ragnarok through the unbalanced SE inputs, although Gumby is connected via balanced


----------



## x RELIC x

captblaze said:


> I will have to do some reading then, I was planning on going into Ragnarok through the unbalanced SE inputs, although Gumby is connected via balanced




The output of the Mojo is as clean, or more clean, than most line outs so don't worry about double amping or noise.


----------



## wym2

sheldaze said:


> If all you have is a portable rig, you may be missing some of the sonic quality of the Mojo.
> 
> I was attempting recently to give my brother a listen, but the demonstration was ineffective due to the sonic quality of his headphones. I was essentially attempting to insert the Mojo between his iPod and headphone, and have him hear the improvement. And his setup makes absolute perfect sense for his use, at work, while mobile and connected directly to his iPod. But they did not convey the quality I have heard from the Mojo on many home systems.
> 
> @captblaze have you had any want or chance to compare Mojo against your Gumby?


 
  
 Ever since I got the Mojo I have used it as both a desktop and main system DAC (alternating with the Theta). In BOTH setups  the sonic qualities of the Mojo are clearly evident. It is a great DAC in both setups.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## Mojo ideas

jincuteguy said:


> Yea what do u mean updated Mojo?


 don't worry he's been playing with the magic marker pens. There is no updated Mojo there doesn't need to be.


----------



## Mojo ideas

naivesound said:


> The price for mojo is definetly reasonable (just so I don't get shot here, with these people)
> 
> But 600$ is quite high for something that was intended to Accompany a phone. I sure enjoy it, too me perceived value is about 350 tops


 I'm sure we could have achieved that price had we just done what everyone else in this industry does. That is to put a industry standard Dac chip inside. But had we done that it would sound like every one else's does too. Instead inside mojo you have got a reference quality custom Dac that has about five hundred times the signal processing that other Dacs have including forty or more DSP cores running similtainiosly. Never underestimate something just because it is small. surprisingly Mojo has far more active electronics than virtually all desktop dacs too.


----------



## bocosb

naivesound said:


> The price for mojo is definetly reasonable (just so I don't get shot here, with these people)
> 
> But 600$ is quite high for something that was intended to Accompany a phone. I sure enjoy it, too me perceived value is about 350 tops


 
  
 Sometimes i think that the dealer will call me and ask for more money for the Mojo.. it feels like a steal for the price even tho is the most expensive dac i ever bought   I use it on both my desktop rig and connected to the phone


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well, I can happily confirm that the Mojo works flawlessly with my new iPad Pro (9.7"...the larger 12" was just too big for me as I tend to lug my iPad around with me everywhere). Simply plug and play, just as it was with my (or now my son's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) iPad Air.


----------



## Wyd4

macedonianhero said:


> Well, I can happily confirm that the Mojo works flawlessly with my new iPad Pro (9.7"...the larger 12" was just too big for me as I tend to lug my iPad around with me everywhere). Simply plug and play, just as it was with my (or now my son's  ) iPad Air.




Very nice. I was looking at these however it's hard to justify the step up from a regular iPad Air for the price. The 256gb memory does look appealing though I must admit.


----------



## x RELIC x

wyd4 said:


> Very nice. I was looking at these however it's hard to justify the step up from a regular iPad Air for the price. The 256gb memory does look appealing though I must admit.




Pffft! My wife picked up a iPad Pro (12" for me) and an iPad Air (for her) 4 weeks before the new models were announced. I would have preferred the 256gb version for sure. Grrrrrr. :mad:

I like the Mojo.


----------



## Signal2Noise

I always have a good chuckle when I see the words "iPad" & "Pro" used together. 

The iPads still require the USB Camera Kit dongle to use for audio out, correct?


----------



## captblaze

signal2noise said:


> The iPads still require the USB Camera Kit dongle to use for audio out, correct?


 
  
 yes unless you own the Audeze EL-8 or Sine with the Cipher cable


----------



## MacedonianHero

captblaze said:


> yes unless you own the Audeze EL-8 or Sine with the Cipher cable




Exactly, works very well with the SINE headphones too. Plus this thing is damn fast. Very impressed with it so far.


----------



## jarnopp

x relic x said:


> Pffft! My wife picked up a iPad Pro (12" for me) and an iPad Air (for her) 4 weeks before the new models were announced. I would have preferred the 256gb version for sure. Grrrrrr. :mad:
> 
> I like the Mojo.




Wait...you like Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

signal2noise said:


> I always have a good chuckle when I see the words "iPad" & "Pro" used together.
> 
> The iPads still require the USB Camera Kit dongle to use for audio out, correct?





Totally off topic....

I use mine on set for concept art when working with my clients. It's great for that. I don't use the iPad generally for audio.


----------



## UNOE

Does anyone know if any cheap android devices like this cheap Blu phone would work with Mojo.  Interface is probably not much worse than X3 first gen.
  
  
 http://www.amazon.com/D141W-Factory-Unlocked-Android-Smartphone/dp/B00OJCOQPK/ref=sr_1_25?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1459580815&sr=1-25&keywords=android+phone


----------



## masterpfa

unoe said:


> Does anyone know if any cheap android devices like this cheap Blu phone would work with Mojo.  Interface is probably not much worse than X3 first gen.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/D141W-Factory-Unlocked-Android-Smartphone/dp/B00OJCOQPK/ref=sr_1_25?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1459580815&sr=1-25&keywords=android+phone


 
 Probably not, reading the advert it states " Android v2.3 (Gingerbread),"

 USB Audio out I believe was introduced from Android 4.4 (KitKat) onwards
  
Check out this thread on Android Phones and USB DACS


----------



## x RELIC x

unoe said:


> Does anyone know if any cheap android devices like this cheap Blu phone would work with Mojo.  Interface is probably not much worse than X3 first gen.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/D141W-Factory-Unlocked-Android-Smartphone/dp/B00OJCOQPK/ref=sr_1_25?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1459580815&sr=1-25&keywords=android+phone




Doubt it has OTG USB.


----------



## leaky74

Any usb cable recommendations for use with Mojo (without disappearing down a rabbit hole)? I'm returning a QED reference cable not because it doesn't make a discernibly positive difference but because it's just too bulky/stiff - with not much movement of the cable, the connection into the DAC often gets disturbed.


----------



## x RELIC x

leaky74 said:


> Any usb cable recommendations for use with Mojo (without disappearing down a rabbit hole)? I'm returning a QED reference cable not because it doesn't make a discernibly positive difference but because it's just too bulky/stiff - with not much movement of the cable, the connection into the DAC often gets disturbed.




You know, there's a lot of links to otg usb cables in the third post of the thread. :wink_face:


----------



## leaky74

x relic x said:


> You know, there's a lot of links to otg usb cables in the third post of the thread.


 

 Thanks! Apologies, I should have been more explicit; I mean USB A to micro for the purpose of connecting to a Macbook.


----------



## x RELIC x

leaky74 said:


> Thanks! Apologies, I should have been more explicit; I mean USB A to micro for the purpose of connecting to a Macbook.




Ah! Pretty much any USB A to micro cable that will transmit data (not charge only) will work. I found that the ones that came with my DAPs worked very well. I know the included short USB cable has been reported to lose connection if moved so it really depends on the cable ends and how the tolerances fit in the socket. My suggestion, just try another cable, no need to spend much at all, although I'm sure others will chime in with different opinions.


----------



## leaky74

Thanks. I was in the "a USB cable is a USB cable" camp until I tried the QED. Unfortunately, it's just too unwieldy to persevere with.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

x relic x said:


> Ah! Pretty much any USB A to micro cable that will transmit data (not charge only) will work. I found that the ones that came with my DAPs worked very well. I know the included short USB cable has been reported to lose connection if moved so it really depends on the cable ends and how the tolerances fit in the socket. My suggestion, just try another cable, no need to spend much at all, although I'm sure others will chime in with different opinions.


 

 OT
  

  
 First time my Note 4 and Mojo got drained to _dead_ at the same time.
  
 I got lost in 1970-1977ish and for the 1st time since joining Head-Fi ...got lost in the music and stopped listening to cue's and flaws.
  
 I know you like some of the same music. You see the old EX1000 for sale you might wanna grab em. The Mojo takes them to sonic nirvana. Synergy. I believe in that now.
  
  
 /OT


----------



## jincuteguy

Can anyone recommend a  Super Really Fast Charger that is High Quality and work good for my Mojo? I'm tired of using the phone charger, it takes forever to charge to 'full


----------



## noobandroid

jincuteguy said:


> Can anyone recommend a  Super Really Fast Charger that is High Quality and work good for my Mojo? I'm tired of using the phone charger, it takes forever to charge to 'full



there is a limit of ampere acceptable, so as long current provided is sufficient, its good

aukey multi port charger ia nice
i use samsung adaptive fast charge 
some use xiaomi power bank 10400 mah legit one
oppo 2a charger is ok too


----------



## Whitigir

jincuteguy said:


> Can anyone recommend a  Super Really Fast Charger that is High Quality and work good for my Mojo? I'm tired of using the phone charger, it takes forever to charge to 'full





http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/HHCC2VC/A/techlink-recharge-12000-power-lightning-charger?fnode=955742d468e631ed463dcfd6333d9336c3dad347f92945c940c0f2af3e09873535761f65fd04373bd06dca57efcb976e3074010e13e417bafa17b89b49d08c28d9d1a24421830f2de3e1e5bdc85e78f09a63a3a0bde19e821eb0aab6152ccb20


----------



## NPWS

jincuteguy said:


> Can anyone recommend a  Super Really Fast Charger that is High Quality and work good for my Mojo? I'm tired of using the phone charger, it takes forever to charge to 'full


 
 I use my phone charger, maybe you should use fast charger ?


----------



## rkt31

connected today mojo with line of cheap desktop small speaker system and it came to life as never before. suddenly it reminded me of good old fm days when everything was played on LPs . an idea came to my mind , are there any full range small speakers which can be connected directly to mojo ? mojo having such low output impedance has that advantage that it can drive 8ohm speakers to some decent levels.


----------



## jmills8

My phone charger works perfectly, yeah !


----------



## noobandroid

npws said:


> I use my phone charger, maybe you should use fast charger ?



it doesn't matter what type of charger, what matters is the reliability of the charger, and sam fast charger works well with mojo


----------



## rkt31

line in


----------



## captblaze

unoe said:


> Does anyone know if any cheap android devices like this cheap Blu phone would work with Mojo.  Interface is probably not much worse than X3 first gen.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/D141W-Factory-Unlocked-Android-Smartphone/dp/B00OJCOQPK/ref=sr_1_25?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1459580815&sr=1-25&keywords=android+phone


 
  
  
 I have been pairing my Mojo up with a 2nd gen Moto G I got for less than $100 usd and it doesn't let me down. I also tried it with a $35 ATT variant but returned it because I couldn't unlock the bootloader and I like to gain root access so I can flash my any ROM I like on it
  
  
 update - I looked at the phone from the link you provided and it has Android 2.3 as its O/S... not gonna work with mojo. you need something a bit more current like a device with Android 4 ish or higher that has OTG support


----------



## GreenBow

rkt31 said:


> connected today mojo with line of cheap desktop small speaker system and it came to life as never before. suddenly it reminded me of good old fm days when everything was played on LPs . an idea came to my mind , are there any full range small speakers which can be connected directly to mojo ? mojo having such low output impedance has that advantage that it can drive 8ohm speakers to some decent levels.


 
  
 I uss the Q Acoustics BT3 which have an active and a slave speaker. You do need something like the QED Reference Audio J2P to get what you want to hear. (They are OK with a standard cheap £2 cable but not right. I found them good for TV or DVD with the standard cheap cable. I found music sort of slightly unexciting with a basic cable.)
  
 I also put some substantial padding under the speakers on my desk, to prevent the speakers from making the desk boom.
  
 You could look at the Ruark Audio MR1.
  
 The only issue I have with this set up, compared to an amplifier and speakers is the imputs. The BT3 have two analogue inputs. However they can only select one manually. If I have my Mojo connected to the RCA inputs, it is over-ridden when I connect to the 3.5mm jack. On the controls I can only select analogue, BT, or optical in. I can not choose which analogue input.
  
 I don't have a problem with this right now. I have my Mojo connected to the BT3 RCA input, from my PC for FLAC files. I have a DAB tuner on my desk, and connect to optical on the Mojo. (Whereas I used to connect my portable PocketDAB 1500 to the BT3 via 3.5mm to 3.5mm to the BT3. Thus over-riding my Mojo on the RCA. It meant everytime I wanted to listen to radio, I had to go around the back of the BT3.) Now I have to pull USB connection out of the Mojo when I want to listen to radio via optical.
  
 (Please bear in mind though, the BT3 took quite a while to run-in. Mine were still softening slightly about two weeks later. At first they sounded kind of brittle, and lacking in bass. This is normal. Also when sitting up close you lose a bit of bass. It's OK though. Mine sit with 55cm between them, and the monitor is inbetween. The bass fills in when I lean back my chair back. In other words it's OK.)


----------



## headmanPL

jmills8 said:


> But cannot EQ it. I need bass impact so must EQ the Mojo.



I know many love fiddling with EQ to alter the sound. 
Personally, I have always preferred to keep the source as pure as possible and look at the speakers /HP to add the colouration / characteristics I would look for. 
Why not take Mojo to audition some known bassy headphones?


----------



## jmills8

captblaze said:


> I have been pairing my Mojo up with a 2nd gen Moto G I got for less than $100 usd and it doesn't let me down. I also tried it with a $35 ATT variant but returned it because I couldn't unlock the bootloader and I like to gain root access so I can flash my any ROM I like on it
> 
> 
> update - I looked at the phone from the link you provided and it has Android 2.3 as its O/S... not gonna work with mojo. you need something a bit more current like a device with Android 4 ish or higher that has OTG support


 OK I bought a fourth phone within three days. The Huawei Mate 8 works with the Mojo. Neutron, Poweramp, Hiby an d five other players works on this phone with the Mojo.


----------



## Mediahound

captblaze said:


> ​I own both and have been doing some comparing. I think Gumby has an unfair advantage though, because she is hooked up to Ragnarok and he has much more grunt than Mojo, so I need to get the appropriate line out to RCA cable to bypass Mojos amp and do a dac to dac showdown in the not too distant future...


 
  
 As someone else mentioned, there is no  way to bypass the Mojo amp, you just get line out with it so it then acts as a preamp. 
  
 If you have a balanced amp however, it doesn't make a lot of sense to go single-ended into it if you have the Gugnir Multibit (which is a balanced DAC). Sure, the Ragnarok (balanced amp) can sound pretty good with the Mojo, but would be best to keep everything in the chain balanced for the best sound quality.


----------



## jmills8

headmanpl said:


> I know many love fiddling with EQ to alter the sound.
> Personally, I have always preferred to keep the source as pure as possible and look at the speakers /HP to add the colouration / characteristics I would look for.
> Why not take Mojo to audition some known bassy headphones?


 When it sounds good for me then its pure joy. You cant expect me to keep it "pure" and listen while not enjoy it. Really depends on the style of music. Certain styles requirers more of certain audio regions.


----------



## captblaze

mediahound said:


> As someone else mentioned, there is no  way to bypass the Mojo amp, you just get line out with it so it then acts as a preamp.
> 
> If you have a balanced amp however, it doesn't make a lot of sense to go single-ended into it if you have the Gugnir Multibit (which is a balanced DAC). Sure, the Ragnarok (balanced amp) can sound pretty good with the Mojo, but would be best to keep everything in the chain balanced for the best sound quality.


 
  
 I understand that, but I was asked about a comparison between Gumby and Mojo. The only way to get to the amp from Mojo is SE. so if I am to honor the request that is the way to go... I am plenty satisfied having each do perform their intended purpose, but I am curious and was asked to make the comparison


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mojo ideas said:


> I'm sure we could have achieved that price had we just done what everyone else in this industry does. That is to put a industry standard Dac chip inside. But had we done that it would sound like every one else's does too. Instead inside mojo you have got a reference quality custom Dac that has about five hundred times the signal processing that other Dacs have including forty or more DSP cores running similtainiosly. Never underestimate something just because it is small. surprisingly Mojo has far more active electronics than virtually all desktop dacs too.


 

 I considered this, and the many technological posts by Rob.  Although I struggled with the science (I repeatedly looked up terms), I did not struggle with the language in which they made these claims:  straight forward, reliable, and without a need to persuade. 
  
 I compared this with the fact that corporations like Sony may have research budgets bigger than most companies' entire budgets, and considered that they do *not post *their scientific or engineering facts like Chord does.  With the scientific minds and freedom (still) of the internet, every claim they make is open to healthy, scientific scrutiny. 
  
 Next, I read every review I could find.  I continued to read reviews of other popular products in comparison, noting prices as I escalated up the chain of sophistication.  
  
 I then read what Hugo owners had to say, looking at what they spent, and how they felt about Mojo, including a few emotional posts. I considered the pricing.    I read DAVE posters, too.  
  
_*I bought Mojo. *_ 
  
 I found it 'not even close' to every other product I had tried.  
  
 This was so that it replaced my high quality desk top DAC, my high quality and well made amp, and my highly rated and nice portable dac/amp.  
  
 All of this is what caused me to consider_* that I may be holding  $5,000 or $10,000 worth of technology in my hand*_, excluding that it is built so solidly, that I have no fear of traveling with it.  
  
 If I could afford DAVE, I would purchase it, but I believe that I have come close to it, via Mojo.  
  
 Business wise, I think Chord has taken a major risk putting all of this technology (30 years culminating work) into a $600 package, much like the fact that the iPhone is a phone and an entire computer, in one, and only works, business wise, if sales are wide spread.  
  
 This is why I am grateful.  
  
 I am listening to music that under normal circumstances, I would not be able to afford such definition.  Last night was a school fair in which several entries were about music, including a marvelous award winning booth about Bach.  After the awards, with the family, I demo'd Mojo for people, using the T1s.  I should have taken pictures of how many 'open mouths' revealed the surprises they heard!  
  
 I am so very grateful to Chord for making this within my reach.  I will get a second for my wife, and if business ever gets to the point where DAVE is in reach, I'll grab him.
  
  It's the thankful 'satisfied ambition' balance.


----------



## rkt31

the same experience when I offered mojo with Beyer dt880 600 ohm to a person who first offered me his iPod for hotel California from hell freezes over and luckily I also had that song in my fiiox3 transport . the spontaneous smile on his face was telling everything .


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

jmills8 said:


> OK I bought a fourth phone within three days. The Huawei Mate 8 works with the Mojo. Neutron, Poweramp, Hiby an d five other players works on this phone with the Mojo.


 

 Customize the living **** outta the Neutron
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 I went with burnt/rusted colors and customed everything on it...then customed the eq. I think my first 3 sliders are 28Hz (wide "Q") and 65 and 125.....great bass guitar depending on the bandwidth of the boosts. Welcome to Heaven!! Decorate the joint !


----------



## esm87

Does it really make much of a difference with the mojo playing a file at 320kbp compared to the same song in FLAC?

Science would say 320kbp vs FLAC is extremely neither here or there when it comes to the listening experience. I read somewhere that blind tests have shown that nobody can accurately and consecutively tell the difference.

Im asking because i took the mojo back yesterday, put it down to my headphones not being good enough and the files fenerally low quality.

Im now considering reloading a load of music back on my phone and creating new playlists. FLAC will take up far more memory over a few thousand songs worth of storage. Would FLAC be worth it?

I picked up RHA T20i IEM's as an upgrade to my sony ex650.

So would the RHA T20 and 320kbp or FLAC render a better experience, is FLAC the determining, consistent audio quality seperator?

I really wanted to experience the mojo benefits over my s6 edge with sabre android hifimediy dac and cayin c5.

Upgraded audio files with better quality IEM's the ticket to justify the mojo cost?

Cheers


----------



## jacobacci

I didn't read through all 1'000 pages of this thread, so please excuse me if my question has already been answered.
 I have a 4TB Seagate Backup Plus 2.5" harddrive with FLAC, DSF, MP3 and M4A music on it, which I would like to be able to play while travelling. Plugging both the harddrive and the Chord Mojo into a laptop via USB will work for sure.
 My question is whether there is a more portable setup:
 - a DAP that reads the music from the harddrive and sends it to the Mojo?
 - using one of the Mojo's butt plates?
 - any other device?
 Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## rkt31

@GreenBow, thanks for the reply. can the in built amp of these speakers be bypassed ?


----------



## warrior1975

[@]Esm87 [/@]-I never heard a difference between flac and 320. Lower bit mp3s, absolutely. But my ears are terrible. I have yet to test flac and 320 using the Mojo, and I seriously doubt I will waste my time. I'll just enjoy what I have.


----------



## jmills8

I heard great sounding tracks that were MP3 and I heard terrible sounding tracks that were 24bit Flac. Usually its the other way around (50%).


----------



## esm87

Cheers guys


----------



## chillaxing

What I do is, I use spotify. If find that I really like a lp I'll then go out and find a CD copy of it.

What I'm also doing, since I got the mojo, is subcribing to tidals one month free. I'm gonna stay strictly on it for the month, then go back to spotify to see if I hear a difference. I've done this before but this time, I'm strictly using my LG g3 mojo stack and a new set of iems that I have coming in.


----------



## esm87

chillaxing said:


> What I do is, I use spotify. If find that I really like a lp I'll then go out and find a CD copy of it.
> 
> What I'm also doing, since I got the mojo, is subcribing to tidals one month free. I'm gonna stay strictly on it for the month, then go back to spotify to see if I hear a difference. I've done this before but this time, I'm strictly using my LG g3 mojo stack and a new set of iems that I have coming in.


what IEM bud?


----------



## wahsmoh

esm87 said:


> Does it really make much of a difference with the mojo playing a file at 320kbp compared to the same song in FLAC?
> 
> Science would say 320kbp vs FLAC is extremely neither here or there when it comes to the listening experience. I read somewhere that blind tests have shown that nobody can accurately and consecutively tell the difference.
> 
> ...


 

 Mastering quality is the foremost important thing to sound quality. Then I think the chain goes 128 kbps < 256kbps <= 320kbps < lossless FLAC/WAV/ALAC
  
 I can't tell the difference between 16-bit FLAC to 24-bit FLAC. I only have one Eagles album in 24-bit / 192 khz and I don't have a 16-bit version of that file to compare.. but every time I listen to those tracks they never ever come across as sounding anything like a 256kbps mp3 and have much better SQ.
  
 320kbps and FLAC can be impossible to tell the difference with SOME tracks.. I have heard the difference on a specific album I own a 320kbps and FLAC version of and can prove it blindly. I wouldn't be afraid to back up my claims either if there is another meet coming up or if people near me locally would want me to put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## chillaxing

@esm87 sony ex1000

@wahsmoh which lp is this

I know it doesnt matter and it only matter what sounds good tobyour ears. But i want to knowvif my ears can tell the difference


----------



## wahsmoh

chillaxing said:


> @esm87 sony ex1000
> 
> @wahsmoh which lp is this
> 
> I know it doesnt matter and it only matter what sounds good tobyour ears. But i want to knowvif my ears can tell the difference


 

 Pixies "Surfer Rosa" I got from 7Digital in FLAC and .mp3


----------



## esm87

wahsmoh said:


> Mastering quality is the foremost important thing to sound quality. Then I think the chain goes 128 kbps < 256kbps <= 320kbps < lossless FLAC/WAV/ALAC
> 
> I can't tell the difference between 16-bit FLAC to 24-bit FLAC. I only have one Eagles album in 24-bit / 192 khz and I don't have a 16-bit version of that file to compare.. but every time I listen to those tracks they never ever come across as sounding anything like a 256kbps mp3 and have much better SQ.
> 
> 320kbps and FLAC can be impossible to tell the difference with SOME tracks.. I have heard the difference on a specific album I own a 320kbps and FLAC version of and can prove it blindly. I wouldn't be afraid to back up my claims either if there is another meet coming up or if people near me locally would want me to put my money where my mouth is.


Cool, where did you get your eagles album from? I wouldn't dispute your claims pal. Im just on the search for music that sounds amazing on the go. Im new to audio and you read so many people saying x sounds breathtaking and y sounfs incredible etc. I want to experience that lol


----------



## Peter Hyatt

chillaxing said:


> What I do is, I use spotify. If find that I really like a lp I'll then go out and find a CD copy of it.
> 
> What I'm also doing, since I got the mojo, is subcribing to tidals one month free. I'm gonna stay strictly on it for the month, then go back to spotify to see if I hear a difference. I've done this before but this time, I'm strictly using my LG g3 mojo stack and a new set of iems that I have coming in.


 

 I think the more hours you spend with Mojo, the more brain process recognition and you'll discern the difference.  
  
 Pre mojo, I could not tell the difference any more than 50% guess work.  I listen with Mojo several hours a day working and I am near 100% with much of it almost instant discernment.  
  
 I, too, did the Tidal 30 day free trial and intend on staying.  I was comparing it to iTunes, back and forth, and can tell the difference except where Apple Lossless is used.  (A few downloads)


----------



## wahsmoh

I was looking for a simple way to stack my X3 and Mojo and I found out about the 3M dual lock tape. I cut some small evenly sized pieces with a box-cutter and made sure they didn't cover up the serial number. I tested this yesterday and today and this amount of tape is perfect for stacking.


----------



## ksb643

wahsmoh said:


> I was looking for a simple way to stack my X3 and Mojo and I found out about the 3M dual lock tape. I cut some small evenly sized pieces with a box-cutter and made sure they didn't cover up the serial number. I tested this yesterday and today and this amount of tape is perfect for stacking.


 
 I use that same 1/4 inch to 1/8 adapter. Really need to get a proper cable.


----------



## GreenBow

rkt31 said:


> @GreenBow, thanks for the reply. can the in built amp of these speakers be bypassed ?


 
  
 I can't remember if you specified that you had an amplifier. If you do, then the Q Acoustics 3020 are probably the option. Or even the Q Acoustics Concept 20, if you have the deskspace; I think they are about 28cm deep. (Remember you will need some quality recommended speaker cable to absolutely hear the best of them. You'll only get a flatter slightly duller image without recommended cabling.)
  
 The amplifier in the Mojo is not really powerful enough to drive speakers, though I have read it can. Thus I had to mention that. Think either amplifier and speakers, or active speakers like I have. Active speakers mean you don't have to accommodate an amplifier on your desktop. Some integrated amps have quite a large footprint. Something like the Marantz PM6005 was not an option due to its size, for me.
  
 Look up the chain in terms of price too. Neat make some fabulous small speakers. Neat Iota, or Neat Motive 3. Smaller speakers will never have the depth of bass that larger cabinets can muster. However I love my BT3, and this is the way to do it.
  
 EDIT: I just remembered there is an active called the Dali Zensor 1AX for about £450. It reviews brilliantly. However the equivalent Dali speaker with a separate amplifier like the Marantz PM6005 would be better.


----------



## wahsmoh

I ordered a Norne Vanquish adapter with a 1/4 locking female end a few weeks ago that is on its way. I was thinking that same thing. It is the last thing needed to finish my portable rig for vacations


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there,
I am also looking for a desktop friendly set of speakers at the moment. 
In the mojo best synergy topic the Jbl 305s active monitors are mentioned to work magic with mojo. 
And if you don't need active speakers try to be patient and wait for the Elac UB5s before you make a decision...they are released April 30th... At least in the USA... If you think great Elac is a German company, I live 50km from there head quarter... You're in for a bad surprise... German release isn't even certain at this point... Oh I was taken away...


----------



## UNOE

I have the JBL 305s they sound great to with mojo much better than my other DACs.  But they are only monitors I have owned.  
  
 I find I can tell less difference between 320 mp3, 16 bit FLAC, and 24 bit with Mojo than I could with other devices.  I think it may be because I'm hearing so much new stuff even when listening to just mp3 it sounds great.  Maybe over time I will be able to tell more.  But with other DAC's in the past I could more easly tell the difference between formats.  I think my weak link may be my Momentums though.  I need to upgrade my cans.


----------



## audi0nick128

Definitely have to give the JBLs a try. 
What kind of cabling are you using? 
I have a pretty Standart 3.5mm to Dual 6.3mm that would work, but would be interested in impressions with higher quality cables. 
Cheers


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Thanks 
  
 I appreciate, very much, detachable cables.  Yesterday, for the first time, I stepped on my T1 cable!  
  
 Also, I have been advised by a vet that the Amazon warehouse IE 80's could be damaged, or who really knows what they have been through.  this makes a lot of sense.


----------



## jincuteguy

Would this Charger work make the Mojo charge faster?
 http://www.amazon.com/Charge-Anker-Charger-Compatible-PowerPort/dp/B016LO811S?ie=UTF8&m=A294P4X9EWVXLJ&n=2420919011&redirect=true&ref_=sc_iw_c_2_24209190111
  
 I know the Mojo doesn't support Quick Charge 3.0 but still other ppl review said it still make the Charge faster.


----------



## Xacxac

This topic might be already discussed before but I didn't find one.
  
 Does anyone know the type of rechargeable battery inside Mojo? How many ampere hour is the capacity? What's the maximum watt for charging?


----------



## hearjam

hawaiibadboy said:


> Pink Floyd Dark Side of the moon mastered at Abbey Roads studio with Alan Parsons and the gang using every tool at their disposal. There are several versions (compression or lossless) the 24/192 Vinyl rip is awesome.


 

 Just catching up on my 'back issue' reading here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
  
 I agree wholeheatedly re the vinyl rip option -> out of curiosity what kind of equipment did you use to do the DSOM rip? 
  
 There are many more variables in that procedure - cartridge, 'table, phono preamp, A/D converter, cables, etc and hence many different possible outcomes quality-wise.
  
 I've done this myself several times with progressively better equipment over the years [using the Mo-Fi mastering] and the results were excellent.


----------



## x RELIC x

xacxac said:


> This topic might be already discussed before but I didn't find one.
> 
> Does anyone know the type of rechargeable battery inside Mojo? How many ampere hour is the capacity? What's the maximum watt for charging?




The battery is a Lithium Polymer battery designed specifically only for the Mojo over three years. Chord has said it's using new battery tech (I know Lithium Polymer is not new by itself), but hasn't specifically said what that is besides thermal and lifespan improvements. Indeed they expect it to last 10 years or more.

Your questions specifically about ampere hour and maximum watts has not been revealed, but a full charge is 8.4V.

All relevant information about the battery that is known is in the battery section of the third post, which I just recently read every link and there is no other information available from Chord.


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> The battery is a Lithium Polymer battery designed specifically only for the Mojo over three years. Chord has said it's using new battery tech (I know Lithium Polymer is not new by itself), but hasn't specifically said what that is besides thermal and lifespan improvements. Indeed they expect it to last 10 years or more.
> 
> Your questions specifically about ampere hour and maximum watts has not been revealed, but a full charge is 8.4V.
> 
> All relevant information about the battery that is known is in the battery section of the third post, which I just recently read every link and there is no other information available from Chord.


 

 I read #3 post & there isn't any detailed information about the battery. I'm just curious because I often use external battery pack to charge Mojo on the go.
  
 Thanks for your reply!


----------



## tracyca




----------



## tracyca

Mojo, pico slim make for a small powerful stack. Makes my k3003i sing!


----------



## x RELIC x

tracyca said:


> Mojo, pico slim make for a small powerful stack. Makes my k3003i sing!




Glad you're liking it. I do have to wonder why you are using the Pico slim as the Mojo is much more powerful with a much cleaner signal. Just curious what the Pico Slim brings to the mix for you.


----------



## jmills8

tracyca said:


> Mojo, pico slim make for a small powerful stack. Makes my k3003i sing!


 which phone and music player you using ?


----------



## sharon124

GOOD HINT :

I am use my mojo with iphone(6s). Last evening i just download ONKYO player and turn ON it upsampling option. 
Wow great !!!! I found that there were huge improvement in sound quality from my iphone +mojo+se846.Actually sound quality improved both flac and even 192 mp3 as well...

Then i google .. And try to find the reason. Then i found that its not new thing and most audiophiles use that technique to improve sound quality.
From theory i found that to get max sound quality you have to upsample integer multiple of original song sampling frequency. For example if you have cd ripped flacs sampling freq is 44.1 so you have to upsample it to 88.2 or 176.4 to get max sound quality.( actually ONKYO player do it automatically)

Hope this will help our friends!!!!!

Theoretical explanations can found here. 

https://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/upsampling-vs-oversampling-for-digital-audio

http://www.mlssa.com/pdf/Upsampling-theory-rev-2.pdf


----------



## tracyca

Playing out my note5, pico slim, mojo just real clean and powerful.


----------



## Mython

sharon124 said:


> GOOD HINT :
> 
> I am use my mojo with iphone(6s). Last evening i just download ONKYO player and turn ON it upsampling option.
> Wow great !!!! I found that there were huge improvement in sound quality from my iphone +mojo+se846.Actually sound quality improved both flac and even 192 mp3 as well...
> ...


 
  
 I would say you should definitely do whatever gives you the most pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 However,_ the designer of Mojo_ has discussed upsampling, previously, in the thread:
  


rob watts said:


> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> DSD as a format has major problems with it; in particular it has two major and serious flaws:
> 
> ...


----------



## jmills8

sharon124 said:


> GOOD HINT :
> 
> I am use my mojo with iphone(6s). Last evening i just download ONKYO player and turn ON it upsampling option.
> Wow great !!!! I found that there were huge improvement in sound quality from my iphone +mojo+se846.Actually sound quality improved both flac and even 192 mp3 as well...
> ...


onkyo unsampling? Where do I go to push unsampling on the Onkyo?


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> I would say you should definitely do whatever gives you the most pleasure :blink:
> 
> 
> However, _the designer of Mojo_ has discussed upsampling, previously, in the thread:


"except perhaps with a good EQ program)" which one ?


----------



## noobandroid

sharon124 said:


> GOOD HINT :
> 
> I am use my mojo with iphone(6s). Last evening i just download ONKYO player and turn ON it upsampling option.
> Wow great !!!! I found that there were huge improvement in sound quality from my iphone +mojo+se846.Actually sound quality improved both flac and even 192 mp3 as well...
> ...



i dont believe up sampling will improve sound as the audio data wont change from the sampling method imo


----------



## sharon124

jmills8 said:


> onkyo unsampling? Where do I go to push unsampling on the Onkyo?


----------



## jmills8

sharon124 said:


>


In settings?


----------



## sharon124

jmills8 said:


> In settings?


Yes


----------



## jincuteguy

What maximum amp can Mojo upport for charging? 3A?


----------



## Xacxac

sharon124 said:


> GOOD HINT :
> 
> I am use my mojo with iphone(6s). Last evening i just download ONKYO player and turn ON it upsampling option.
> Wow great !!!! I found that there were huge improvement in sound quality from my iphone +mojo+se846.Actually sound quality improved both flac and even 192 mp3 as well...
> ...


 
  
  


mython said:


> I would say you should definitely do whatever gives you the most pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


noobandroid said:


> i dont believe up sampling will improve sound as the audio data wont change from the sampling method imo


 

 I tried playing around Onkyo settings. Upsampling & PCM>DSD realtime conversion.
  
 Upsampling (2n times): I noticed that the whole voicing becomes thinner. I definitely don't like the result. Please note that I believe this is just psychological.
 PCM>DSD: Can't notice any difference.
  
 In the end, I follow Rob advise. I don't think iPhone SOC can match Mojo FPGA in terms of covert & sample.


----------



## sharon124

xacxac said:


> I tried playing around Onkyo settings. Upsampling & PCM>DSD realtime conversion.
> 
> Upsampling (2n times): I noticed that the whole voicing becomes thinner. I definitely don't like the result. Please note that I believe this is just psychological.
> PCM>DSD: Can't notice any difference.
> ...


Yes correct real time dsd conversion for me also didnt provide proper results. 

Just pcm upsample is enough.


----------



## noobandroid

from android otg audio out up sample and by uapp otg out i didn't find any significant results either

android out is up sampled while uapp out by native sampling


----------



## UNOE

audi0nick128 said:


> Definitely have to give the JBLs a try.
> What kind of cabling are you using?
> I have a pretty Standart 3.5mm to Dual 6.3mm that would work, but would be interested in impressions with higher quality cables.
> Cheers


 
 I'm using this cable separated to each speaker.  http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5597&seq=1&format=2
  
 Its a good gauged cable.


----------



## SearchOfSub

wahsmoh said:


> I like the black CNC'ed aluminum. Reminds me of the faceplates of the old EAD and Theta units I have. I also like the ability to dim the lights of the Mojo. The highest settings are way too bright to be used in a dark environment but the lower setting is just right.







How to dim light on Mojo?


----------



## warrior1975

Press the two volume orbs at same time.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> Press the two volume orbs at same time.


then what ? Lower the volume ?


----------



## Lohb

Anyone using a tube amplifier after the magic MOJO with planars to add in some 'pleasing distortion' ?
 I'm guessing the Project Ember 2 and MOJO may be a nice combo on older mastering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as well as the MOJO in vanilla direct mode to planars with more technical quality mastering.


----------



## noobandroid

jmills8 said:


> then what ? Lower the volume ?



that's for the dim light when after power on 2 vol led pressed
for 3vrms its 2 vol led pressed then power on
2 vrms is 2 steps down after the above process


----------



## jmills8

noobandroid said:


> that's for the dim light when after power on 2 vol led pressed
> for 3vrms its 2 vol led pressed then power on
> 2 vrms is 2 steps down after the above process


I would like it dimmer.


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> that's for the dim light when after power on 2 vol led pressed
> for 3vrms its 2 vol led pressed then power on
> *2 vrms is 2 steps down after the above process*




4 clicks lower, not 2, and it's technically 1.9Vrms.


----------



## Xacxac

jmills8 said:


> I would like it dimmer.




Unfortunately, that is the dimmest Mojo can be.


----------



## jmills8

xacxac said:


> Unfortunately, that is the dimmest Mojo can be.


Thanks, Ill try it.


----------



## UNOE

jmills8 said:


> xacxac said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, that is the dimmest Mojo can be.
> ...


 
 I wish there was more dim levels as well even LED off.  The other thing I wish there was static line out.  Even detect the line out being used then change the single output to lineout voltage with ability to adjust it from there (instead of there being two headphone outs).  The problem I have with the way it is now.  Is if you activate line out and accidently touch one of the volume buttons (unknowingly). after you activated line out, then it remembers that position next time you turn it on.  You can blast your ears or even break your headphones if your not careful.  To make things worse.  The listening volume I usually use has a similar color to the line out color so I never know.  So what I end up doing it setting the volume to zero every time I turn it on just incase which I feel is a annoyance. 

 Edit : Or they could of made it not remember any volume after the lineout was activated.  Or not remember any volume higher than 1.9.  But that would have issues with some power hungry headphones that are in that range.


----------



## masterpfa

sharon124 said:


> GOOD HINT :
> 
> I am use my mojo with iphone(6s). Last evening i just download ONKYO player and turn ON it upsampling option.
> Wow great !!!! I found that there were huge improvement in sound quality from my iphone +mojo+se846.Actually sound quality improved both flac and even 192 mp3 as well...
> ...


 
 Each to their own I guess.
 Personally prefer to hear my music at the Native Bit Rate, I cannot put my finger on what but never sounds right to my ears as Native does.


----------



## music4mhell

Will there be any difference, if we use 22 awg or 28 awg micro usb cable ?


----------



## audi0nick128

unoe said:


> I'm using this cable separated to each speaker.  http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5597&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Its a good gauged cable.




Thanks for letting me know. 
I wondered if a set up like this would be possible,myself.

Cheers


----------



## Mython

xacxac said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like it dimmer.
> ...


 
  
 That's because _no-one _can hide how '_brilliant' _Mojo is!


----------



## jmills8

Anybody here has the Onkyo dap and the Mojo?


----------



## Satir

n/a


----------



## che15

satir said:


> Have owned Chord Mojo for awhile. I use mine with a Macbook Pro. Last month purchased Questyle QP1R. Prefer Dac/sound signature of the QP1R's Dac hands down and seldom listen to my Mojo now. Over half my library consists of DSF files. Excellent not to be tethered to a notebook and as QP1R holds 432GB of music files, I can keep my entire library on eight tiny SD cards. Need to learn how to encrypt SD cards so if my SD cards are lost/stolen, lost SD cards will be unusable. My music library is more important than any audio equipment will ever be to me.



Can u please tell us how u like the sound signature of the QP1R, what does it do better than mojo.
Thanks


----------



## jmills8

satir said:


> Own Chord Mojo and use with Macbook Pro where my music library resides. Last month purchased Questyle DAP. Prefer Dac/sound signature of the QP1R's Dac hands down to my Mojo/Macbook setup. Over half my library consists of DSF files. Excellent not to be tethered to a notebook and as QP1R holds 432GB of files, I can keep my entire library on eight tiny SD cards. Must learn how to encrypt SD cards so if they are lost/stolen the cards will be unusable.


Isnt the sound coming from the Mojos Dac and not the dap?


----------



## Satir

n/a


----------



## Carl6868

jmills8 said:


> Isnt the sound coming from the Mojos Dac and not the dap?




Not if it isn't connected !


----------



## jmills8

carl6868 said:


> Not if it isn't connected !


 Oo true missed that. So he is saying he prefers the sound from the dap than the Mojo.


----------



## Duncan

jmills8 said:


> Oo true missed that. So he is saying he prefers the sound from the dap than the Mojo.


The QP1R sounds much more like a Hugo than a Mojo...

It is down to personal preference - My personal stance is that I prefer the warmth of the Mojjo compared to the slightly clinical nature of the QP1R / Hugo...

YMMV


----------



## UNOE

audi0nick128 said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using this cable separated to each speaker.  http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5597&seq=1&format=2
> ...




Oh I forgot I also have right angled 1/4 male to RCA female at the monitors. JBL don't use unbalanced input.


----------



## Xacxac

mython said:


> That's because _no-one_ canhide how '_brilliant'_ Mojo is!



Haha true! Actually, sometimes I prefer the bright setting, as the left and right light leak to the middle ball on dim setting. For example, white(-) and red(44.1) yield to pink(+). 



duncan said:


> The QP1R sounds much more like a Hugo than a Mojo...
> 
> It is down to personal preference - My personal stance is that I prefer the warmth of the Mojjo compared to the slightly clinical nature of the QP1R / Hugo...
> 
> YMMV




Tried Hugo with the exact same result. Hugo's cleanliness detaches myself and the music. Doesn't mean Hugo is not a good product though.


----------



## M Coupe

I have both the Hugo and Mojo and agree that the mojo is the warmer of the two.  They both are incredible DAC/AMPs


----------



## wym2

music4mhell said:


> Will there be any difference, if we use 22 awg or 28 awg micro usb cable ?


 
  
  
 Hope this helps: http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-micro-usb-cable/


----------



## Mediahound

wym2 said:


> Hope this helps: http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-micro-usb-cable/


 

 This makes no mention of USB for audio purposes. There are some specific issues at hand when running digital audio through USB cables, but that's for another thread.


----------



## warrior1975

Love this thing!! I don't have my setup exactly the way I want it, but damn does it sound good. Really happy with this device. 

Little off topic, but what happened to OK-Guy? He was very active here, but hasn't posted in months. Hope he is OK, no pun intended at all.


----------



## masterpfa

jmills8 said:


> Anybody here has the Onkyo dap and the Mojo?


 
  
  
 Yes I own both the Mojo and Onkyo DP-X1


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Is Mojo addiction getting out of control when one brings it to church?
  

  
 busted by my wife!


----------



## warrior1975

Did you think you'd really pull that off? Lol. Maybe just bringing the Mojo, but no IEMS... But pointless, unless you are that addicted.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> That's because _no-one _can hide how '_brilliant' _Mojo is!


 

 well said!
  
 Talking about wanting to dim the lights even more  almost feels like _*searching to find something to complain*_ about!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

warrior1975 said:


> Did you think you'd really pull that off? Lol. Maybe just bringing the Mojo, but no IEMS... But pointless, unless you are that addicted.


 

 Denial?
  
 "I could leave it home.  I could quit any time.  I am in control."


----------



## betula

peter hyatt said:


> Is Mojo addiction getting out of control when one brings it to church?
> 
> 
> 
> busted by my wife!


 
 Haha. 

 Do you listen to music with Mojo while visiting church?

 In this case it is just better to stay at home with Mojo.

 It will lift your heart to God anyway.


----------



## wym2

mediahound said:


> This makes no mention of USB for audio purposes. There are some specific issues at hand when running digital audio through USB cables, but that's for another thread.


 
  
 Makes no mention on purpose. Not sure what audio issues you are referring to, but many forums on H-F seem to have little patience with talk about cables outside those forums set aside for those discussions.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## Kira69

Anyone bought this cable from CustomCable?
  
Custom Cable CC35 3.5mm Coaxial Cable - FiiO X5 / Chord Hugo
  
 What kind of cable is used? RG179? How are the 3.5mm plugs?
  
 I want to see some pictures from it. Specially the 3.5mm to 3.5mm 10 centimeters version.
  
 Also, any "short RG179 3.55mm cable" alternatives in Europe?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

betula said:


> Haha.
> 
> Do you listen to music with Mojo while visiting church?
> 
> ...


 

 Disclosure...
  
 I have it with me wherever I go...today, we were 10 minutes early, so I chose to listen...instead of socializing!  
  
 Question:   _Are you Catholic_?
  
 AnswerL   "_Cath-o-lic?  I'm a presba-gawd-damn terian!"_   John Wayne


----------



## warrior1975

Peter Hyatt-Bro, you have some serious issues!!!  

Glad to read you are enjoying your Mojo, in all seriousness.


----------



## audi0nick128

Just read the mojo review on headfonics. 

http://headfonics.com/2016/04/the-mojo-by-chord-electronics/

It's detailed with comparisons of competing products and impressions with different IEMs and headphones. 
It says there that the Ether Cs are a great match. The review even hints that Mr.Rob Watts bought a pair, because "he might be up to something". 
So what are you're Impressions of Mojo+Ether C? Maybe even Rob might wanna say something? 

Cheers


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> Question:   _Are you Catholic_?
> 
> AnswerL   "_Cath-o-lic?  I'm a presba-gawd-damn terian!"_   John Wayne


 
  
  
_'Some'_ might say he dodged a bullet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 As for getting busted packing a Mojo in Church, I see no reason why music should not be enjoyed in that environment, and are the buttons not reminiscent of eclesiastical stained-glass?


----------



## warrior1975

Mython They finally upgraded you to contributor, well deserved brother!! 

Side note, I factory reset my X7 due to mojo losing signal, and it appears to be working properly again. That was driving me nuts. 

I'm hoping I can root it again, and am able to use the music player, viper, and of course Mojo in conjunction successfully. I'd be extremely happy.

If not... I'll keep it stock for now until I purchase a new phone, probably a LG G5 to use specifically with Mojo, and X7 just for viper without Mojo. Less than ideal, but will work.


----------



## audi0nick128

peter hyatt said:


> Disclosure...
> 
> I have it with me wherever I go...today, we were 10 minutes early, so I chose to listen...instead of socializing!
> 
> ...




This reminds me to try some old punk stuff on Mojo.... Like "John Wayne was a Nazi" by Millions of dead Cops....  
Definitely something different... Maybe even for Mojo s greatest hits... But seriously no hard feelings, just kidding.


----------



## Mython

warrior1975 said:


> @Mython They finally upgraded you to contributor, well deserved brother!!


 
  
 I hadn't even noticed!
  
 @ Admin/Mod team: _Cheers _




  
  


warrior1975 said:


> Side note, I factory reset my X7 due to mojo losing signal, and it appears to be working properly again. That was driving me nuts.
> 
> I'm hoping I can root it again, and am able to use the music player, viper, and of course Mojo in conjunction successfully. I'd be extremely happy.


 
  
 Good luck; hope it works-out OK!


----------



## warrior1975

Mython Thanks bro, I'll keep you guys updated, not that many are interested in what I'm attempting to accomplish.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

warrior1975 said:


> @Peter Hyatt-Bro, you have some serious issues!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Tis true.  
  
 Kidding aside, I am having a blast with the Mojo and I do like to have it with me, and enjoy showing it to others.  It has become almost the same as having my iPhone with me.  
  
 I have also enjoyed what others' have found so impressive about the Mojo, most specifically, the exact songs and parts that they highlight.  It is fascinating to listen to what one says about a guitar solo, for example, and hear just what the other person is hearing. I am wondering 'how far' the learning curve extends.  I think Rob wrote something about Hugo and 9 months of brain training to process the additional data.  
  
 I await the iPhone module and protective case from Chord, though the leather case that has been on this thread looks like quality.


----------



## masterpfa

peter hyatt said:


> Denial?
> 
> "I could leave it home.  I could quit any time.  I am in control."


 
 They all say that 
  




  


peter hyatt said:


> Tis true.
> 
> Kidding aside, I am having a blast with the Mojo and I do like to have it with me, and enjoy showing it to others.  It has become almost the same as having my iPhone with me.
> 
> ...


 
 Something to look forward too.


----------



## esm87

Theres an awesome deal on the mojo and nighthawks as a bundle at audio vision i think. £659 for the both, something like that...


----------



## x RELIC x

audi0nick128 said:


> Just read the mojo review on headfonics.
> 
> http://headfonics.com/2016/04/the-mojo-by-chord-electronics/
> 
> ...




Mojo/ETHER C pairing is my preferred listening rig right now and it is indeed fantastic. So musical and technical at the same time. This is a pair that my brain says 'this is how it should sound'. Tyll's review of the ETHER C on Innerfidelity pretty much covers it all.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/mr-speakers-ether-c-world-class-sealed-headphone#u5ZQOZ2y5LWXH2dr.97

Rob does indeed have a pair of ETHER C incoming.


----------



## Satir

n/a


----------



## warrior1975

Finally... Everything is working for me. X7 rooted with viper, running Neutron, to my favorite new toy, Mojo. I'm a happy man!! Now, I am able to enjoy music without interruption other than life.


----------



## sheldaze

mython said:


> I hadn't even noticed!
> 
> @ Admin/Mod team: _Cheers _


 
 Congratulations!
 Definitely deserved!


----------



## Pier-Fi

@esm87

Thanks for the tip, it's there: https://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/22219/chord-electronics-black-mojo-dac/#tab-bundles


----------



## esm87

pier-fi said:


> @esm87
> 
> Thanks for the tip, it's there: https://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/22219/chord-electronics-black-mojo-dac/#tab-bundles


Ye, that's them. The nighthawk are meant to be pretty good aswell or so I been told, they sell for a genuine £500 on their own, makes mojo a £159 purchase


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Ye, that's them. The nighthawk are meant to be pretty good aswell or so I been told, they sell for a genuine £500 on their own, makes mojo a £159 purchase




Rob's thoughts on the Nighthawks. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/800264/watts-up/15#post_12460172


----------



## M Coupe

Interesting. i heard the Ether Open Backs about a year ago and loved them. The AQ Nighthawks I deplored. In fact, not many people at the meet liked them. They were brand new though and maybe had not been properly run in. YMMV.


----------



## UNOE

Mojo Sandwich.  1TB on the go?  

 So I have one of these Cords (http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-USB2HABMY3-Cable-External-Drive/dp/B003HHK576/ref=pd_sim_147_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=41Xe-n8wk%2BL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=10GE1EF749TAQA798S83)
  
 This aloud me to use extra power to a external hard drive to work with the DX90 as OTG drive.  Probably won't use it much just wanted to see if it worked.  At first I thought it didn't work but the external battery source would not come on unless something was plugged in (the hard drive plugged in doesn't turn power on for some reason).  But the external power has two power ports.  So mojo is plugged in to external power (white cable) just to activate external battery source then that gives the split powered USB cable (red connector) enough juice to run the hard drive.  Hard drive is then connected to DX90 through OTG.  DX90 to Mojo.  Then Mojo to headphones.


----------



## sharon124

Dear friends, kindly share me links to buy lightning to micro usb silver cable to connect iphone directly to mojo.
Any one who has experience with that silver cable? Is it really worth to buy?
Thx so much for the support.


----------



## noobandroid

unoe said:


> Mojo Sandwich.  1TB on the go?
> 
> 
> So I have one of these Cords (http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-USB2HABMY3-Cable-External-Drive/dp/B003HHK576/ref=pd_sim_147_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=41Xe-n8wk%2BL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=10GE1EF749TAQA798S83)
> ...



it looks so complicated but compelling


----------



## che15

Thinking about buying the onkyo, could u please brefively compare them to the mojo sound and the Sony ZX2 in case u have heard them.
Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

sharon124 said:


> Dear friends, kindly share me links to buy lightning to micro usb silver cable to connect iphone directly to mojo.
> Any one who has experience with that silver cable? Is it really worth to buy?
> Thx so much for the support.




Here are the direct links as they are no longer in the third post. 

Lavricables:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172046678763

L-19 cable:

http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB

Many members have reported that they work fine and have been happy with them. Only you can decide if they are worth it or not.


----------



## Signal2Noise

unoe said:


> Mojo Sandwich.  1TB on the go?







noobandroid said:


> it looks so complicated but compelling




It definitely compels me not to do this as an "on-the-go" solution. Starts to get a bit out of hand, imo.


----------



## sharon124

x relic x said:


> Here are the direct links as they are no longer in the third post.
> 
> Lavricables:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much...


----------



## iBrian

Ok so I was looking at the CanJam pics. http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/canjam-socal-2016-report-part-2/
I noticed a case that chord has released or made for the mojo




Sorry if I missed this. I read through the post couple of pages. And could not find where this case was talked about so I am wanting to know if anyone knows where they are selling them. Sorry if this is a repost


----------



## jmills8

olewhiskey said:


> Ok so I was looking at the CanJam pics. http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/canjam-socal-2016-report-part-2/
> I noticed a case that chord has released or made for the mojo
> 
> 
> ...


 Im afraid to use any case with the Mojo. It gets hot when EQd, especially when its in my pocket.


----------



## x RELIC x

olewhiskey said:


> Ok so I was looking at the CanJam pics. http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/canjam-socal-2016-report-part-2/
> I noticed a case that chord has released or made for the mojo
> 
> 
> ...




That's the one from Chord I believe. Not available yet.


----------



## iBrian

x relic x said:


> That's the one from Chord I believe. Not available yet.




Right. When you go to the CanJam review it shows under the pictures it's the newly released case. So I didn't know if they announced it or released it


----------



## rbalcom

sharon124 said:


> Dear friends, kindly share me links to buy lightning to micro usb silver cable to connect iphone directly to mojo.
> Any one who has experience with that silver cable? Is it really worth to buy?
> Thx so much for the support.


 

 Another option:
 http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?campid=5337413452&toolid=10001&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2FLightning-Line-Out-Dock-to-MICRO-USB-cable-for-hugo-mojo-AMD-n5-iphone-5-5S-6-6S%2F321954079094%3F_trksid%3Dp2047675.c100005.m1851%26_trkparms%3Daid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D35626%2526meid%253D56dca9731b9f4317b3ba17be81fc595a%2526pid%253D100005%2526rk%253D1%2526rkt%253D6%2526sd%253D172046678763
  
 I have it and it works fine.


----------



## iBrian

I just want to point out that even though it may work fine with your device(s). If those cables are not MFI certified. Then there is a chance or possibility that they could harm your device and that isn't covered under any apple care


----------



## masterpfa

che15 said:


> Thinking about buying the onkyo, could u please brefively compare them to the mojo sound and the Sony ZX2 in case u have heard them.
> Thanks


 
 I have never owned or heard the Sony ZX2. 
 In comparison I do prefer the sound of the Mojo over that of the Onkyo. The DP-X1 is a great all in one package with a multitude of setting available and is an all in one. If using Balanced earphones the sound stage and depth increases. But personally the Mojo beats it when it comes to my own preferences and tastes.

 I use the Onkyo either by itself when needing to travel light or currently as a transport for my Mojo. 

 let's just say if my Mojo had been kidnapped today, I would suffice with the Onkyo until I could find the B***D and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 them for messing with my bundle of joy




  
 YMMV


----------



## jmills8

First day of using the phone/mojo out doors and on the train. The pair is working but its heavy and when I put my stack in my jeans I accidently am changing the volume somewhat too easily. The pros well the pair do sounds good together, lots of bass slam now. I can easily change the volume by pressing on my jean. A volume lock would have been a good idea.BTW in jean pocket the Mojo gets really hot.


----------



## Blasyrkh

jmills8 said:


> First day of using the phone/mojo out doors and on the train. The pair is working but its heavy and when I put my stack in my jeans I accidently am changing the volume somewhat too easily. The pros well the pair do sounds good together, lots of bass slam now. I can easily change the volume by pressing on my jean. A volume lock would have been a good idea.BTW in jean pocket the Mojo gets really hot.


 
 Is that the Mate 8? does it work well with the mojo?
  
  
 you should use a VERY large pair of jeans to be able to put both in your jeans without trouble....with mate 7 alone it was already slightly bothering


----------



## jmills8

blasyrkh said:


> Is that the Mate 8? does it work well with the mojo?
> 
> 
> you should use a VERY large pair of jeans to be able to put both in your jeans without trouble....with mate 7 alone it was already slightly bothering


Yes, I went through four new phones within four difficult days. Then ran into this phone. Every music app works on it.Yeah I carry this stack plus a Note 5 and backpack.


----------



## hellfire8888

Any qp1r owner here ? Do I think qp1r is better than mojo? Me currently own cayin n6and mojo . Not sure she there qp1r will add any value or not.


----------



## Mojo ideas

olewhiskey said:


> Ok so I was looking at the CanJam pics. http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/canjam-socal-2016-report-part-2/
> I noticed a case that chord has released or made for the mojo
> 
> 
> ...



Hi they are currently in production now and will be available in May. I'm sorry they have taken so long but we wanted the tooling to be just right. We know that any company can bring a case for mojo to market so we had to make sure that ours would be good enough that every one would like ours best.


----------



## GreenBow

mojo ideas said:


> Hi they are currently in production now and will be available in May. I'm sorry they have taken so long but we wanted the tooling to be just right. We know that any company can bring a case for mojo to market so we had to make sure that ours would be good enough that every one would like ours best.


 
  
 Are you going to make a case for those of us that will buy the SD-card module please? We would possibly need another design that covers both Mojo and module. Please, please?


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> sharon124 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friends, kindly share me links to buy lightning to micro usb silver cable to connect iphone directly to mojo.
> ...


 
  
  
 Can you feedback to me about this, please:
  
 The 3rd post is continually being modified, but the links _are_ there, still (differently-formatted, but absolutely still there, with pictures now). If these are not displaying correctly, I need to know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
  
 OK, I can see that x RELIC x's L19 link is working, so I'll go ahead and re-instate that. I hadn't linked the L19 because the previous PenonAudio link for the L19 was dead, when I was updating that section of the post, a few days ago. But please, everyone, let me know if there are any problems with any of the other CCK cable links. Anything within a spoiler, that's blue, is a hyperlink, and I've hyperlinked the cable pictures themselves, as well.
  
 I've also requested Phil (Custom-Cables) and Drew (Moon-Audio) to send me pics of their various device-cables, appropriate for Mojo use, and will be adding these to the various sections of post #3, as and when I receive them.
  
 .


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> olewhiskey said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed a case that chord has released or made for the mojo
> ...


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> Are you going to make a case for those of us that will buy the SD-card module please? We would possibly need another design that covers both Mojo and module. Please, please?


 Yes there will be a longer case version for that purpose.


----------



## Kira69

> Originally Posted by *Mython* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've also requested Phil (Custom-Cables) and Drew (Moon-Audio) to send me pics of their various device-cables, appropriate for Mojo use, and will be adding these to the various sections of post #3, as and when I receive them.


 
  
 Thankd you for this Mython. Yesterday I requested some CustomCable cable photos and it seems no one noticed.


----------



## TheTrace

Hmm.. Thinking of purchasing a Mojo, the only thing that stops me is the lack of balanced configuration. But all the stellar reviews have me questioning if that's a factor even worth being concerned about.


----------



## Mython

thetrace said:


> Hmm.. Thinking of purchasing a Mojo, the only thing that stops me is the lack of balanced configuration. But all the stellar reviews have me questioning if that's a factor even worth being concerned about.


 
  
  
 If you haven't done so, already, please read the section *'Regarding Mojo's Output Stage' *in* post #3*
  
 It covers a lot of ground, including the reasons why Mojo is a single-ended rather than balanced configuration.


----------



## TheTrace

mython said:


> If you haven't done so, already, please read the section *'Regarding Mojo's Output Stage'* in*post #3*
> 
> It covers a lot of ground, including the reasons why Mojo is a single-ended rather than balanced configuration.


Much thanks man.


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> If you haven't done so, already, please read the section *'Regarding Mojo's Output Stage'* in*post #3*
> 
> It covers a lot of ground, including the reasons why Mojo is a single-ended rather than balanced configuration.




Nicely organized! There's such a wealth of info there, and now easier to access/read. I'd recommend this particular section on the output stage to every curious potential owner.


----------



## Delayeed

Would people recommend this as a desktop setup over a CA Dac Magic Plus -> Schiit Asgard 2? I'm more of a knob kinda guy but if the performance is a LOT better, then
 the Mojo would probably make more sense for me (I already have the CA Dac Magic Plus though so Asgard 2 would be only 300$ dollars)


----------



## audi0nick128

thetrace said:


> Hmm.. Thinking of purchasing a Mojo, the only thing that stops me is the lack of balanced configuration. But all the stellar reviews have me questioning if that's a factor even worth being concerned about.




Go for It! You won't regret it... There's even still the killer bundle deal together with Nighthawks (link a few pages back) ... If you don't need them I 'd know someone who would take them of you're hands  
Cheers


----------



## headmanPL

music4mhell said:


> i do that everyday, it won't do annything negative to battery life..
> 
> all smartphones ans other tech gadgets come with smart battery technology, if the charging reaches 100%, it will cut off the charge then when it discharges to 99% again the charging will start and the loop goes on.
> 
> Chill, i put my oneplus one, nexus and mojo to charge whole night everyday..


 

 I got some new headphones which sounded duff out of the box. To loosen them up, I hooked everything up to Mojo, which was plugged into the mains via a Samsung charger (for an S5 phone).
 I left it overnight and in the morning, Mojo was off and when I tried to power it up, the LED flashed red then powered down. Strange. I had to unplug the charger from the wall socket to get it to resume charging. As I'd noticed this "fast charges" the phone to 85%, then takes almost as long to go beyond 85%, I suspected it may have something to do with power saving features of the charger. Something in the charger wasn't recognising the voltage drop, and therefore Mojo just ran down.
  
 I thought I'd try again, this time with a Sony charger.
 Sure enough, that has kept Mojo powered up for the last 19 hours!
 Clearly, not all chargers are suitable for keeping Mojo powered as a Desktop DAC.


----------



## Delayeed

Wait. So the Mojo can take power from the wall to the "charging port" and then USB input from a PC ? If so that's awesome for more power.
 Possible to power it with just the USB input? If so I reckon it would have more trouble driving higher impedance headphones?


----------



## audi0nick128

x relic x said:


> Mojo/ETHER C pairing is my preferred listening rig right now and it is indeed fantastic. So musical and technical at the same time. This is a pair that my brain says 'this is how it should sound'. Tyll's review of the ETHER C on Innerfidelity pretty much covers it all.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/mr-speakers-ether-c-world-class-sealed-headphone#u5ZQOZ2y5LWXH2dr.97
> 
> Rob does indeed have a pair of ETHER C incoming.




Nice review, I just don't know why so many people feel the case is butt ugly...I think it's functional... And it's offered for a decent price... So fine with me. 

BTW now that I know about the mojo Nighthawks bundle, the Nighthawks are somewhat spoiled for me... This might lead me to leave out the Nighthawk and step up to the Ether Cs right away... Yeah dreaming is allowed


----------



## Mediahound

delayeed said:


> Wait. So the Mojo can take power from the wall to the "charging port" and then USB input from a PC ? If so that's awesome for more power.
> Possible to power it with just the USB input? If so I reckon it would have more trouble driving higher impedance headphones?


 

 Yes, it has a separate usb power port so you can charge it at the same time as using it, etc.


----------



## Mython

mediahound said:


> delayeed said:
> 
> 
> > Wait. So the Mojo can take power from the wall to the "charging port" and then USB input from a PC ? If so that's awesome for more power.
> ...


 
  
  
 I like to _lick_ the data port whilst the charging port is in use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I always wondered what the 2nd one was really for!


----------



## Carl6868

mython said:


> I like to _lick_ the data port whilst the charging port is in use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hopefully not after you've been eating Peanut butter


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> I like to _lick_ the data port whilst the charging port is in use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It must have a mushroom flavour!


----------



## Mediahound

Question- if I'm storing the Mojo for a while, should I expect it to drain by itself?


----------



## warrior1975

That's not a good question here, you might get flamed for not using your Mojo!!  

I think it will be fine for a while if I'm not mistaken... Better question is how could you let the Mojo not be used for an extended time?


----------



## iBrian

mojo ideas said:


> Hi they are currently in production now and will be available in May. I'm sorry they have taken so long but we wanted the tooling to be just right. We know that any company can bring a case for mojo to market so we had to make sure that ours would be good enough that every one would like ours best.




What is the type of Leather you are using?

What is the price set for this case?

Have you guys ever thought of using a Kevlar composite for the casing? ie. DuPont™ Kevlar®


----------



## masterpfa

jmills8 said:


> First day of using the phone/mojo out doors and on the train. The pair is working but its heavy and when I put my stack in my jeans I accidently am changing the volume somewhat too easily. The pros well the pair do sounds good together, lots of bass slam now. I can easily change the volume by pressing on my jean. A volume lock would have been a good idea.BTW in jean pocket the Mojo gets really hot.


 
  
 Try mounting the Mojo with the velcro on the top. I found that this way there is very little chance of adjusting the volume or switching it off accidently which I have done before I changed the way I mount my Mojo


----------



## jmills8

masterpfa said:


> Try mounting the Mojo with the velcro on the top. I found that this way there is very little chance of adjusting the volume or switching it off accidently which I have done before I changed the way I mount my Mojo


 Good idea. So turn it onto the other side.


----------



## Carl6868

olewhiskey said:


> What is the case material?




It's a composite of Carbon, Adamantium and Kryptonite 


Or it could be just leather !


----------



## Light - Man

masterpfa said:


> Try mounting the Mojo with the velcro on the top. I found that this way there is very little chance of adjusting the volume or switching it off accidently which I have done *before I changed the way I mount my Mojo*


 
 That sounds like a discussion for a different thread but not on Head-Fi


----------



## audi0nick128

mediahound said:


> Question- if I'm storing the Mojo for a while, should I expect it to drain by itself?


 
 I am not totaly sure, but I am almost certain , that I read  somewhere ,that if you leave Mojo connected it can drain even though Mojo is turned off!
 So store it without any  cables plugged in to be on the save side.
  
 Cheers


----------



## sheldaze

mediahound said:


> Question- if I'm storing the Mojo for a while, should I expect it to drain by itself?


 


audi0nick128 said:


> I am not totaly sure, but I am almost certain , that I read  somewhere ,that if you leave Mojo connected it can drain even though Mojo is turned off!
> So store it without any  cables plugged in to be on the save side.
> 
> Cheers


 
 My search capabilities are severely limited at the moment, otherwise I would just jump to the post.
 My understanding is this:
  

Mojo will drain when not in use.
This drainage is unrelated to having cables plugged into the Mojo.


----------



## Duncan

Natural phenomena of the type of batteries used, all will fade over time and need recharging if not used for a long time... 

A real killer for that are Vorzuge amps, I swear after just a week the things are flat.


----------



## warrior1975

Absolutely, I have some devices that last month's, and some, like you said, a week.


----------



## masterpfa

Quote: 





jmills8 said:


> Good idea. So turn it onto the other side.


 
 Indeed
  
 With DP-X1



  
 With AK100


----------



## masterpfa

light - man said:


> That sounds like a discussion for a different thread but not on Head-Fi


 
 I was trying hard not to leave myself open

 But alas I failed


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> I was trying hard not to leave myself open
> 
> 
> But alas I failed


lol


----------



## chillaxing

duncan said:


> Natural phenomena of the type of batteries used, all will fade over time and need recharging if not used for a long time...
> 
> A real killer for that are Vorzuge amps, I swear after just a week the things are flat.


 
  
  
 This is true to a certain point.  I vape and use li-ion all the time.  Sometimes I would charge a battery leave it somewhere and forget about it.  6 months later i find it put a DIMM to check and it will still hold 4.2v.
  
 im curious of what type of battery is being used on the mojo and why does it drain without use.


----------



## iBrian

carl6868 said:


> It's a composite of Carbon, Adamantium and Kryptonite
> 
> 
> Or it could be just leather !




Such Dry Dry Dry humor. Hardy har har har. I figured it would be leather I should maybe say what type of leather is Chord using? 

What will be the price for this case.

I wouldn't mind a Carbon or Kevlar Case though, Kinda like the Evutec Kevlar cases for smartphones


----------



## Mython

I've been under the impression that the Chord case will be (very nicely) made out of ordinary plastic.
  
 Sometimes simple materials can be used classily, if time & care are taken with the execution.
  
 The big corporations know this, too.
  
 It's only very recently that smartphones have gone all-alloy, for example.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hmm a plastic case wouldn't feel right to me though...On the other hand plastic might be able to cope with the heat better than genuine leather...


----------



## Light - Man

olewhiskey said:


> Such Dry Dry Dry humor. Hardy har har har. I figured it would be leather *I should maybe say what type of leather is Chord using?*
> 
> What will be the price for this case.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a Carbon or Kevlar Case though, Kinda like the Evutec Kevlar cases for smartphones


 
 From the rear end of a Donkey's rear end


----------



## warrior1975

I was hoping for a nice carbon fiber case...but plastic will do.


----------



## audi0nick128

light - man said:


> From the rear end of a Donkey's rear end :blink:




He was probably thinking of what kind of FANCY leather... like nappa or stingray 

Stingray would be cool though... Off to alibaba...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> I've been under the impression that the Chord case will be (very nicely) made out of ordinary plastic.
> 
> Sometimes simple materials can be used classily, if time & care are taken with the execution.
> 
> ...


 

 Well said. 
  
 I do not see Chord putting out anything less than quality befitting what they do.  I love leather and was surprised to see Beyerdynamic T1 go to "pleather" which they said improved the 'sweaty factor' and Mercedes Benz also to use artificial leather in some of their models.  I enjoy treating good leather, but trust Chord knows what it is doing here, and if it is plastic, I expect it to be almost 'old school' plastic that is very durable.  
  
 There was a German company, decades ago, that put out wonderful computer chess games (Mephisto), of which now are made, also in plastic, but are cheap, brittle, and easily broken, while these old school plastic (or wood) models from Germany that do not play 1/2 the chess that the moderns play, go for many times the cost on eBay.  Circa 1985, they were built in Germany and built to last.  
  
 I look forward to the Chord case, but especially the modules and what choices we will have. 
  
 I hope that we will be able to adjust to whatever plans Apple has with its rumors of getting rid of earphone ports entirely.  They seem to be consistent, over the years, of designing things that deliberately make obsolete what we may already have.  
  
 Anyone else concerned about what happens when our iPhone 6's kick the bucket?


----------



## spickerish

I've been reading up on the Mojo for a while now. I've been thinking about picking one up for a secondary rig for using with my laptop and iPhone. I have just one reservation, in order to fit my music on my iPhone I have to use the down-sample-to-256kbps-function. Just wondering whether using a Mojo would be overkill considering the 256kbps bitrate on the iPhone? I'm thinking of pairing it with my HD600 for round the house use. 

I still use lossless on my desktop rig, but I'll likely use my desktop rig more for that.


----------



## M Coupe

If you use the stock player, there are limitations. If you download the 4-5.00 USD Onkyo HF, you can output high rez from your iphone to your mojo all day long. The stock player is the limitation and not the hardware. Not to mention that the ONKYO HF sounds a great deal better than the stock player too.

Good luck!


----------



## brent75

spickerish said:


> I've been reading up on the Mojo for a while now. I've been thinking about picking one up for a secondary rig for using with my laptop and iPhone. I have just one reservation, in order to fit my music on my iPhone I have to use the down-sample-to-256kbps-function. Just wondering whether using a Mojo would be overkill considering the 256kbps bitrate on the iPhone? I'm thinking of pairing it with my HD600 for round the house use.
> 
> I still use lossless on my desktop rig, but I'll likely use my desktop rig more for that.


 

 Why do you feel you have to down-sample to 256? I have an iPhone 5s and am playing enormous ALAC/FLAC/etc files via the Onkyo HF Player app, then bypassing the 3.5mm and using the lightning out.
  
 (I have the OPPO HA-2, but have been eyeballing the Chord Mojo as well)


----------



## spickerish

I wish I didn't have to! But I have the 64gig version and my music collection is coming up to 100gigs. Hence the need to down-sample.


----------



## Mediahound

spickerish said:


> I've been reading up on the Mojo for a while now. I've been thinking about picking one up for a secondary rig for using with my laptop and iPhone. I have just one reservation, in order to fit my music on my iPhone I have to use the down-sample-to-256kbps-function. Just wondering whether using a Mojo would be overkill considering the 256kbps bitrate on the iPhone? I'm thinking of pairing it with my HD600 for round the house use.
> 
> I still use lossless on my desktop rig, but I'll likely use my desktop rig more for that.


 
  
  


brent75 said:


> Why do you feel you have to down-sample to 256? I have an iPhone 5s and am playing enormous ALAC/FLAC/etc files via the Onkyo HF Player app, then bypassing the 3.5mm and using the lightning out.
> 
> (I have the OPPO HA-2, but have been eyeballing the Chord Mojo as well)


 
  
  


spickerish said:


> I wish I didn't have to! But I have the 64gig version and my music collection is coming up to 100gigs. Hence the need to down-sample.


 

 I just manually transfer over lossless albums to my iPhone 6. I mean how many albums do you really need to carry around with you all the time anyways?
  
 That said, I do have the 128GB  iPhone.


----------



## x RELIC x

spickerish said:


> I've been reading up on the Mojo for a while now. I've been thinking about picking one up for a secondary rig for using with my laptop and iPhone. I have just one reservation, in order to fit my music on my iPhone I have to use the down-sample-to-256kbps-function. Just wondering whether using a Mojo would be overkill considering the 256kbps bitrate on the iPhone? I'm thinking of pairing it with my HD600 for round the house use.
> 
> I still use lossless on my desktop rig, but I'll likely use my desktop rig more for that.





brent75 said:


> Why do you feel you have to down-sample to 256? I have an iPhone 5s and am playing enormous ALAC/FLAC/etc files via the Onkyo HF Player app, then bypassing the 3.5mm and using the lightning out.
> 
> (I have the OPPO HA-2, but have been eyeballing the Chord Mojo as well)




Reads simply like a storage space issue that the user wants to load most of their library on the iPhone, but will only fit with a smaller bit rate lossy format.

I'd suggest testing the difference you can hear between 256 AAC and lossless of the same files. If you can't hear a difference then there's your answer. Keeping in mind you can pick up a separate player for the Mojo down the line if you find the differences (if noted) bothersome.


----------



## brent75

mediahound said:


> I just manually transfer over lossless albums to my iPhone 6. I mean how many albums do you really need to carry around with you all the time anyways?
> 
> That said, I do have the 128GB  iPhone.


 
  
 Heck, I just have the 32GB version. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I manually manage as well. I get tired of songs quickly enough that I don't mind connecting my phone once a week and swapping files in and out, vs just having a massive repository where I can get to any song at any time. Only takes a few minutes so not that big of a hassle for me. And when I've heard the difference between big quality files and 256, I knew it was worth the effort.


----------



## ade_hall

m coupe said:


> If you use the stock player, there are limitations. If you download the 4-5.00 USD Onkyo HF, you can output high rez from your iphone to your mojo all day long. The stock player is the limitation and not the hardware.* Not to mention that the ONKYO HF sounds a great deal better than the stock player too.*
> 
> Good luck!


 
  
 You are talking about iphone to mojo with the stock Music app vs Onkyo HF with no eq and with the same files?
  
 How can there be a difference?


----------



## spook76

ade_hall said:


> You are talking about iphone to mojo with the stock Music app vs Onkyo HF with no eq and with the same files?
> 
> How can there be a difference?



Well first off, the Apple Music app is limited to playback at 16/44.1 whereas I know Onkyo HF Player will play at least 192/24 natively. Also, the sound quality is better with greater clarity than the stock Music app. I will not say "in my opinion" or the idiotic "YMMV" (it is audio not automotive) as all posts are the opinion of the poster so such prevarication or qualification is redundant and unnecessary.


----------



## warrior1975

spook76 said:


> Well first off, the Apple Music app is limited to playback at 16/44.1 whereas I know Onkyo HF Player will play at least 192/24 natively. Also, the sound quality is better with greater clarity than the stock Music app. *I will not say "in my opinion" or the idiotic "YMMV" (it is audio not automotive) as all posts are the opinion of the poster so such prevarication or qualification is redundant and unnecessary.*




I couldn't agree more. Never understood the need for those statements, I can't give anyone else's opinion. I don't understand how anyone could think otherwise, but I suppose to whoever is reading this, YMMV.  

Doesn't matter, seems like 95%, of the people here absolutely love the Mojo. Listening to mine for hours today. Great, great addition to my stable


----------



## ade_hall

spook76 said:


> Well first off, the Apple Music app is limited to playback at 16/44.1 whereas I know Onkyo HF Player will play at least 192/24 natively. *Also, the sound quality is better with greater clarity than the stock Music app*. I will not say "in my opinion" or the idiotic "YMMV" (it is audio not automotive) as all posts are the opinion of the poster so such prevarication or qualification is redundant and unnecessary.


 
  
 How / why do you think there's a difference? I tried the Onkyo HF app a while ago but preferred the stock Music app from a UI perspective but if the Onkyo HF sounds better I'll give it another go, do you have any sample 16/44.1 tracks that highlight the difference? Thanks


----------



## meraias

Sorry if this is asked, but would it be bad for the battery life if I were to leave MOJO charged/plugged-in continuously for desktop use most of the time?
 would the charging cut off when battery is full and continue to operate at line current or would it continue to charge Mojo regardless?


----------



## Angular Mo

Elijah Audio cable - micro USB connection for Mojo.

Bought one from Mike in Australia; initial impressions.

- quieter backgrounds
- more of the attack, hitting sound on the cymbals
- extracts more of what Mojo delivers.


----------



## x RELIC x

meraias said:


> Sorry if this is asked, but would it be bad for the battery life if I were to leave MOJO charged/plugged-in continuously for desktop use most of the time?
> would the charging cut off when battery is full and continue to operate at line current or would it continue to charge Mojo regardless?




Please read the third post under the battery section. All your answers are there.


----------



## Mediahound

meraias said:


> Sorry if this is asked, but would it be bad for the battery life if I were to leave MOJO charged/plugged-in continuously for desktop use most of the time?
> would the charging cut off when battery is full and continue to operate at line current or would it continue to charge Mojo regardless?


 

 Not a problem. It will only charge when it needs to.


----------



## catalystcc

A second forthcoming module that will obviate the need for​_any​_physical connection between smartphone and Mojo​ http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/03/chord-electronics-extend-mojo-at-canjam-socal-2016/
  
 With AptX maybe?


----------



## Signal2Noise

^
Fingers crossed the aforementioned unmentionable "second" module comes complete with a nifty touch screen and dual micro-SDcard slots.


----------



## x RELIC x

signal2noise said:


> ^
> Fingers crossed the aforementioned unmentionable "second" module comes complete with a nifty touch screen and dual micro-SDcard slots.




Second module is supposed to be a Bluetooth accessory. Third is supposed to be the SD accessory with screen. Not sure about the dual slots or touchscreen. That info hasn't been released at all.


----------



## jmills8

spook76 said:


> Well first off, the Apple Music app is limited to playback at 16/44.1 whereas I know Onkyo HF Player will play at least 192/24 natively. Also, the sound quality is better with greater clarity than the stock Music app. I will not say "in my opinion" or the idiotic "YMMV" (it is audio not automotive) as all posts are the opinion of the poster so such prevarication or qualification is redundant and unnecessary.


On Onkyo app I cant find my music.


----------



## brent75

jmills8 said:


> On Onkyo app I cant find my music.


 
 Did you click on the FAQ button in the app? It visually shows you how to connect to iTunes and manage your music. It's just drag and drop + syncing. Super easy! (and I'm definitely not tech savvy)


----------



## Mediahound

spook76 said:


> Well first off, the Apple Music app is limited to playback at 16/44.1 whereas I know Onkyo HF Player will play at least 192/24 natively. Also, the sound quality is better with greater clarity than the stock Music app. I will not say "in my opinion" or the idiotic "YMMV" (it is audio not automotive) as all posts are the opinion of the poster so such prevarication or qualification is redundant and unnecessary.




Do you use the up-sampling mode in the app?


----------



## Mojo ideas

audi0nick128 said:


> I am not totaly sure, but I am almost certain , that I read  somewhere ,that if you leave Mojo connected it can drain even though Mojo is turned off!
> So store it without any  cables plugged in to be on the save side.
> 
> Cheers


 Hi as long as the unit is definitely switched off it will hold its charge for many months


----------



## Mojo ideas

olewhiskey said:


> What is the type of Leather you are using? Various types of cow leather.
> 
> What is the price set for this case? Not confirmed!
> 
> Have you guys ever thought of using a Kevlar composite for the casing? ie. DuPont™ Kevlar®


 very nice but who should be prepared for the price. We've done seriously wicked drop tests on our new case with Mojos inside all were unmarked. People do definitely drop Mojos I swapped out a unit for a guy in Korea last week the drop had put such a cleft in in the front that I was worried his battery might be damaged.


----------



## Mojo ideas

audi0nick128 said:


> Go for It! You won't regret it... There's even still the killer bundle deal together with Nighthawks (link a few pages back) ... If you don't need them I 'd know someone who would take them of you're hands
> Cheers


 Balance operation is a fix for problems we don't have. We have no substrate noise and we have plenty of output swing. Single ended done right is far better than a balanced design far less distortion.


----------



## sharon124

rbalcom said:


> Another option:
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?campid=5337413452&toolid=10001&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2FLightning-Line-Out-Dock-to-MICRO-USB-cable-for-hugo-mojo-AMD-n5-iphone-5-5S-6-6S%2F321954079094%3F_trksid%3Dp2047675.c100005.m1851%26_trkparms%3Daid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D35626%2526meid%253D56dca9731b9f4317b3ba17be81fc595a%2526pid%253D100005%2526rk%253D1%2526rkt%253D6%2526sd%253D172046678763
> 
> I have it and it works fine.


first thx for sharing the link.Have you notice any sound quality improvement?.


----------



## analogmusic

mojo ideas said:


> very nice but who should be prepared for the price. We've done seriously wicked drop tests on our new case with Mojos inside all were unmarked. People do definitely drop Mojos I swapped out a unit for a guy in Korea last week the drop had put such a cleft in in the front that I was worried his battery might be damaged.


 
  
 Hello Mr Franks, I don't ever plan to drop my Chord Mojo, but accidents do happen. I dropped my Hugo once accidentally and there is a tiny dent, but it is working fine.
  
 other than the battery, the electronics inside the Mojo, all are fine after your drop tests? And what about the battery?
  
 Cheers


----------



## jmills8

OTG Copper Silver plated.





OTG Silver Gold plated


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> OTG Copper Silver plated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Link to purchase this cable please ?


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Link to purchase this cable please ?


Im in Hong Kong, look up ec shop on FB or ecshop256a@gmail.com


----------



## audi0nick128

Alternativly for Europeans there are copper/silver OTG cables from Forza audio works. The 30cm silver copper is 65€.
BTW the cables are from Poland... Not from St. Pauli, Hamburg


----------



## fengwei007

apmusson said:


> I have the same issue with the m8. Mojo doesn't seem to be supported natively. I have found that you need to use uapp with the screen permanently left on and set the option 'one packet per transfer' otherwise there are is a wierd crackling sound..
> 
> It doesn't happen on my nvidia shield tablet (where the mojo seems to integrate well and allow Spotify and native tidal support).
> 
> ...


 
 Has anyone tried HTC One M8 (with the latest Android OS6 - Marshmallow) together with Mojo yet? I have yet to try the combo due to lack of OTG cable (ordered one, and it's on the way). I saw some guys tried the combo in some earlier posts but seemed the M8 doesn't support Mojo natively, and the combo had some noisy background issue, but the OS was the earlier version. I wonder if this issue has been fixed in the latest Marshmallow OS.


----------



## audi0nick128

catalystcc said:


> A second forthcoming module that will obviate the need for​ _any​_ physical connection between smartphone and Mojo​
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/03/chord-electronics-extend-mojo-at-canjam-socal-2016/
> 
> With AptX maybe?




It is also said, that the module will cement Mojo's place in Two chanel systems... So I d say aptx doesn't fit the picture... Rather WiFi in some way? 
@Mojo Ideas
Is the case lottery still up? 
Cheers


----------



## jmills8

audi0nick128 said:


> Alternativly for Europeans there are copper/silver OTG cables from Forza audio works. The 30cm silver copper is 65€.
> BTW the cables are from Poland... Not from St. Pauli, Hamburg


Nice then I can demo it here.


----------



## Synthax

Anybody has an opportunity to compare Squeezebox Touch with better power supply with MOJO ?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Blasyrkh

synthax said:


> Anybody has an opportunity to compare Squeezebox Touch with better power supply with MOJO ?
> 
> Thanks


 
 no need to compare, there's no story


----------



## Synthax

blasyrkh said:


> no need to compare, there's no story


 
 Please proove it  Particulary DAC option alone. I know headphone output is different story.
  

  
 same price bracket: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002LARRDA/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## rkt31

one of many top reviews of mojo ! http://www.metal-fi.com/chord-electronics-mojo/


----------



## rkt31

mojo sounds so much like analog gear. listen it on a speaker system even from other room and it gives the impression of live music which is just like analog recordings.


----------



## Mojo ideas

analogmusic said:


> Hello Mr Franks, I don't ever plan to drop my Chord Mojo, but accidents do happen. I dropped my Hugo once accidentally and there is a tiny dent, but it is working fine.
> 
> other than the battery, the electronics inside the Mojo, all are fine after your drop tests? And what about the battery?
> 
> Cheers


 As long as it's not burst or pierced the battery will be fine it's held in placed very firmly. The unit in Korea that I'd swapped out was so severely dented on the top that I was concerned that the dent had compressed the battery so far that it was likely to split. Although it hadn't and the unit was and still is working fine.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> analogmusic said:
> 
> 
> > mojo ideas said:
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 If one looks inside Mojo, it is quite easy to see that it's solidly-built, with very little to break, in the event of a hard knock/fall:
  
  


audionewbi said:


> Here is some nudity for all you chord pervs, and no it is not mine please don't void my warranty
> 
> source:https://twitter.com/fixerhpa
> 
> I highly recommend you guys to check out the link above, this person is putting mojo into some serious testing, so far the reports of him states nothing put perfection. Of course use google to translate the source.


 
  
 Mojo has a nice, solid, aluminium casing, much like Hugo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## BaTou069

Hey fellow head-fiers
  
 I'm considering buying the Mojo, but would like to hear about people with my headphones/equipment about synergy:
  
 - Nad Viso HP50
 - Hifiman HE-400
 - Shure SE846
 - Fostex TH-X00 (didn't arrived yet)
  
 I'm using as DAC/AMP right now:
  
 - LH Labs Geek Out 720
 - DX90
  
 Did someone switch from the Geek Out or DX90 to Mojo with one ore more of my headphones?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Takeanidea

synthax said:


> Please proove it  Particulary DAC option alone. I know headphone output is different story.
> 
> 
> 
> same price bracket: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002LARRDA/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new



 


Impossible to prove even if you have both. Whatever you like the sound of , go for it , enjoy it. I've not heard anything anywhere near the price bracket of the Mojo that compares to the sound quality to my ears and my preferences but that doesn't mean you might


----------



## audi0nick128

mojo ideas said:


> Balance operation is a fix for problems we don't have. We have no substrate noise and we have plenty of output swing. Single ended done right is far better than a balanced design far less distortion.




To be honest I don't see the correlation here... Probably it's me, just came home from work.  Maybe I'll get it later... 
Cheers

EDIT : possibly you thought I was being sarcastic calling Mojo/Nighthawk a killer combo, because the Nighthawks can be ordered with balanced cable and are therefore alone not suited well for Mojo?? I most definitely was not. 
Quite the opposite I was a little upset missing the offer and wanted to remind for this offer... 
Anyway... much said about nothing


----------



## fengwei007

fengwei007 said:


> Has anyone tried HTC One M8 (with the latest Android OS6 - Marshmallow) together with Mojo yet? I have yet to try the combo due to lack of OTG cable (ordered one, and it's on the way). I saw some guys tried the combo in some earlier posts but seemed the M8 doesn't support Mojo natively, and the combo had some noisy background issue, but the OS was the earlier version. I wonder if this issue has been fixed in the latest Marshmallow OS.




Just a quick update on my own test. My cheaply OTG cable came in mail today. Hooked up the M8 and Mojo, played w PowerAmp app first, there was some noise once in a while, not that pleasant. Then tried the built-in HTC Music app, sound fantastic w no noise at all. Now I'm even happier w the Mojo 

The OTG cable (both sides have micro USB connectors) I got from China isn't that good quality, it disconnects quite easily if I touch it accidently. I guess a better OTG cable will be even better.


----------



## Blasyrkh

synthax said:


> Please proove it  Particulary DAC option alone. I know headphone output is different story.
> 
> 
> 
> same price bracket: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002LARRDA/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


 
 just kidding 
  
 anyway, if I have to speculate, the squeeze is a mainstream product, with maybe a good dac, but not as good as mojo's...considering what is capable of...
  
 obviously it has the touchscreen and something else, it's a different product


----------



## Multimediers

Hi Rob,
  
 Thanks for your reply.
  
 As you suggested, I checked my USB power supply 9and even cables) and can be sure that it can output 2.0A + of current for prolonged period. However, the situation did not turn better.
  
 After a full charge (over night, the power LED was off and the Mojo turns from warm to cold), the power LED start from Blue, for not more than 30 mins, it turned Green and from Green to flashing RED, it was only about three hours (FLAC playback with line level O/P). Is this normal? (the Mojo have gone thru not more than 10 complete charge up and discharge cycles)
  
 Just want to get an idea on whether my Mojo should be sent back for repair?
  
 Thanks


----------



## jmills8

fengwei007 said:


> Just a quick update on my own test. My cheaply OTG cable came in mail today. Hooked up the M8 and Mojo, played w PowerAmp app first, there was some noise once in a while, not that pleasant. Then tried the built-in HTC Music app, sound fantastic w no noise at all. Now I'm even happier w the Mojo
> 
> The OTG cable (both sides have micro USB connectors) I got from China isn't that good quality, it disconnects quite easily if I touch it accidently. I guess a better OTG cable will be even better.


----------



## Multimediers

rob watts said:


> Originally Posted by *Multimediers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 Hi Rob,
  
 Thanks for your reply.
  
 As you suggested, I checked my USB power supply 9and even cables) and can be sure that it can output 2.0A + of current for prolonged period. However, the situation did not turn better.
  
 After a full charge (over night, the power LED was off and the Mojo turns from warm to cold), the power LED start from Blue, for not more than 30 mins, it turned Green and from Green to flashing RED, it was only about three hours (FLAC playback with line level O/P). Is this normal? (the Mojo have gone thru not more than 10 complete charge up and discharge cycles)
  
 Cannot get an proper idea on min battery life elsewhere and would like to get an idea on whether my Mojo should be sent back for repair?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Mojo ideas

ade_hall said:


> You are talking about iphone to mojo with the stock Music app vs Onkyo HF with no eq and with the same files?
> 
> How can there be a difference?


 Apple direct is not quite flat 20 Hz to 20kHz they tinker with the response lifting both bass and treble slightly we found this out when we were developing Mojo


----------



## Mojo ideas

audi0nick128 said:


> It is also said, that the module will cement Mojo's place in Two chanel systems... So I d say aptx doesn't fit the picture... Rather WiFi in some way?
> @Mojo Ideas
> Is the case lottery still up?
> Cheers


 Sorry its still going


----------



## Wilderbeast

mojo ideas said:


> Apple direct is not quite flat 20 Hz to 20kHz they tinker with the response lifting both bass and treble slightly we found this out when we were developing Mojo




That's v interesting. Did you find this with other services like Spotify? I'm convinced its sound has been 'shaped'.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> I think mojo is even tougher that Hugo but it's so small it's likely to get stuck in the tracks
> 
> 
> If one looks inside Mojo, it is quite easy to see that it's solidly-built, with very little to break, in the event of a hard knock/fall:
> ...


----------



## Signal2Noise

fengwei007 said:


> Has anyone tried HTC One M8 (with the latest Android OS6 - Marshmallow) together with Mojo yet? I have yet to try the combo due to lack of OTG cable (ordered one, and it's on the way). I saw some guys tried the combo in some earlier posts but seemed the M8 doesn't support Mojo natively, and the combo had some noisy background issue, but the OS was the earlier version. I wonder if this issue has been fixed in the latest Marshmallow OS.


 
 I have. Since the Mojo will not work with my Lumia 950XL Windows Phone I resorted to blowing the dust off my M8 One and give it a spin. I am using a micro-usb/micro-usb OTG and connects perfectly with the DAC. For apps I've tried both the native music player and Rocket Player which is unlocked/paid for version so it can play FLAC. While I don't think there's a highly distinguishable difference with or without Mojo, there does seem to be more clarity and "oomph" when volume is considered. Overall not a bad combo and I will band these together for portable use when the need arises. My XDP-100r on it's own is just as good with less encumbrance of course.


----------



## shotgunshane

I would like to see these 'shaped' responses. All the measurements I've seen of iOS devices are flat.


----------



## rbalcom

sharon124 said:


> first thx for sharing the link.Have you notice any sound quality improvement?.


 

 My ears are too old to notice small differences so not really. For me, cables are more about an efficient method rather than searching for every minute sound quality improvement. I liked that cable because it had right angle connectors, thus resulting in a closer cable connection.


----------



## Xacxac

shotgunshane said:


> I would like to see these 'shaped' responses. All the measurements I've seen of iOS devices are flat.




+1. I'd like to see. I've only seen flat result from modern iOS devices.


----------



## CalvinW

Is the battery replaceable after it is deteriorated?


----------



## Whitigir

calvinw said:


> Is the battery replaceable after it is deteriorated?



Appear so!


----------



## CalvinW

Okay, thanks! That's reassuring


----------



## jmills8

calvinw said:


> Okay, thanks! That's reassuring


you can replace everything or you can just get another unit.


----------



## Mython

calvinw said:


> Is the battery replaceable after it is deteriorated?


 
  
  
 Please read the thread title.
  
 Look under the section *'Battery & Charging'*
  
 and you'll find a question _'How many charge/discharge cycles is the Mojo battery going to last?'_ - this contains the relevant information


----------



## Kira69

First add-on short video:
  
 https://twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754


----------



## Mediahound

kira69 said:


> First add-on short video:
> 
> https://twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754


 

 That looks quite useful. Although it adds some bulk, it seems it will make it easier to take with you on the go. Will it come with the rubber bands?


----------



## cyberhazy

mojo ideas said:


> Apple direct is not quite flat 20 Hz to 20kHz they tinker with the response lifting both bass and treble slightly we found this out when we were developing Mojo


 
  


shotgunshane said:


> I would like to see these 'shaped' responses. All the measurements I've seen of iOS devices are flat.


 
  


xacxac said:


> +1. I'd like to see. I've only seen flat result from modern iOS devices.


 

 I used some 16/44.1 lossless HDCD encoded tracks to verify that both Apple's native music player and Onkyo HF on iOS were both essentially bit perfect.  When I streamed my iPhone 6s's audio to an HDCD-capable DAC, the DAC's HDCD indicator light would turn on, regardless of which app on my iPhone I used.  That indicated the HDCD data modulation on the low-order bit was still intact.  If I messed up the data by turning on digital equalization inside either app, the HDCD indicator light on my DAC would turn off.  
  
 One caveat is that my (non-Mojo) HDCD DAC doesn't have a USB input, so I got these results using Airplay on my iPhone to an Apple Airport Express with Toslink output.  There's a possibility that the iPhone's USB audio output is tweaked whereas audio Airplay is not, but this seems unlikely to me.
  
 If people hear a difference in sound signature between Apple's music player and other apps like Onkyo HF, I think it's perhaps something to do with the different apps turning the iPhone into a more noisy or less noisy RFI environment and thus polluting the USB interface to a greater or lesser degree.  The actual bits should be the same either way.  
  
 Since this is my first post, I should also mention that I've been a happy Mojo owner since last November!  It's wonderful to have this level of sound quality available on a portable device that I can use anywhere and anytime.  So here's a note of thanks to Rob and John at Chord for all my hours of enjoyment.  And thanks to this site as that's how I first learned about the Mojo's existence.


----------



## shultzee

Well finally got a mojo to see what the fuss is about.  I was pessimistic that I would be happy with it having owned some pretty good dacs (Yggdrasil, Gungnir MB, Matrix X-Sabre) .   I must say the mojo performs way above its price point.   Actually I am extremely impressed and also surprised how well it drives the HD800.    Very well done Chord.


----------



## masterpfa

fengwei007 said:


> Just a quick update on my own test. My cheaply OTG cable came in mail today. Hooked up the M8 and Mojo, played w PowerAmp app first, there was some noise once in a while, not that pleasant. Then tried the built-in HTC Music app, sound fantastic w no noise at all. Now I'm even happier w the Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What cable did you get. I am not sure if you got this as I find the connections very stable and ordered 29/03/2016 and delivery to my door in the UK 02/04/2016

 Excellent service all around.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

kira69 said:


> First add-on short video:
> 
> https://twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754




This is a great way to protect those fragile micro USB connectors, which is one of my main concerns with Mojo. I will be interested to know if chord plan on making standard USB and OTG cables that can also be 'swallowed' by the addon for use with computers and Android devices...


----------



## iBrian

kira69 said:


> First add-on short video:
> 
> https://twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754




So where do you get these add-on's?


----------



## Xacxac

Not sure about the Loghtning add-on. Right now, I connect Mojo and iPhone with 3ft cable+CCK. Mojo in left pocket, iPhone in right.

Stack looks pretty, but iPhone SE literally bombards Mojo with _lots_ of EMI - more than 6/6s. Ferrite choke only eliminates RF from cables. Put iPhone on top of Mojo, noisy as hell.


----------



## raelamb

I'm a US customer that had a problem with some kind of short in my 1/8" headphone outs and now my mojo is in some kind of "service center". I've been without my baby for a week and evidently we're waiting on a part. I am literally going through withdrawal


----------



## ShreyasMax

warrior1975 said:


> Mython They finally upgraded you to contributor, well deserved brother!!
> 
> Side note, I factory reset my X7 due to mojo losing signal, and it appears to be working properly again. That was driving me nuts.
> 
> ...




Hello, would appreciate if you could compare the X7 stand alone to Mojo. I'm using the Mojo currently on loan for about 2 weeks till I decide on my purchase. As far as I remember the X7 when I had it for a brief demo for a couple days, it had more treble detail or rather emphasized treble. But the Mojo, despite sounding smoother and warmer in tone, has a brilliant treble response in my opinion, only it isn't emphasized. Everything seems to sound just more realistic through the Mojo. And yes, I've almost made up my mind for the purchase after the demo run. Thanks in advance, cheers


----------



## cyberhazy

Has anyone tried the Mojo using the latest version of Apple's lightning to USB camera adapter (otherwise known as the Camera Connection Kit, although that name hasn't applied since it had a 30-pin connector)?  The new adapter came out with the recent iPad Pro and is called the lightning to USB *3* camera adapter.  It has an additional lightning socket on the dongle that can provide charging power to your iPhone or iPad while connected to the Mojo.  Priced at $39 US.


----------



## warrior1975

ShreyasMax X7 has more sparkle, but I too prefer mojo. The Mojo does everything a little better. To me, it just sounds more natural, the individual instruments and voices sound more coherent yet they sound separate. Very easy to hear all the sounds. Sorry, best I can really do.


----------



## masterpfa

vhsownsbeta said:


> This is a great way to protect those fragile micro USB connectors, which is one of my main concerns with Mojo. I will be interested to know if chord plan on making standard USB and OTG cables that can also be 'swallowed' by the addon for use with computers and Android devices...


 
 I believe the attachment featured will also include additional cables including an OTG, but don't quote me on that, I'm sure I read earlier in this thread that it will.


----------



## Xacxac

cyberhazy said:


> Has anyone tried the Mojo using the latest version of Apple's lightning to USB camera adapter (otherwise known as the Camera Connection Kit, although that name hasn't applied since it had a 30-pin connector)?  The new adapter came out with the recent iPad Pro and is called the lightning to USB *3* camera adapter.  It has an additional lightning socket on the dongle that can provide charging power to your iPhone or iPad while connected to the Mojo.  Priced at $39 US.




I believe you could try the connector at Apple stores. My bet is it will work.


----------



## golfpro

shreyasmax said:


> Hello, would appreciate if you could compare the X7 stand alone to Mojo. I'm using the Mojo currently on loan for about 2 weeks till I decide on my purchase. As far as I remember the X7 when I had it for a brief demo for a couple days, it had more treble detail or rather emphasized treble. But the Mojo, despite sounding smoother and warmer in tone, has a brilliant treble response in my opinion, only it isn't emphasized. Everything seems to sound just more realistic through the Mojo. And yes, I've almost made up my mind for the purchase after the demo run. Thanks in advance, cheers.


 
 I don't have an X7, but I have a Onkyo DP-X1 on the way and a mojo that should be here Thursday.  I was planning on comparing my Note 4 alone, and with the mojo, and then compare that to the X1 alone, and the X-1 with the mojo.  Hopefully that will help you.


----------



## NaiveSound

Is optical cable better than coax or digital? Or it's just preference?


----------



## Koolpep

naivesound said:


> Is optical cable better than coax or digital? Or it's just preference?


 

 Some devices have static and/or are not properly earthed and whatnot - an optical connection transports none of that as there is no connection that transfers electricity (just light) so optical can help keeping things isolated. If components don't have these problems, it's mostly down to preference. Also, optical S/PDIF (Sony/Philips digital interchange format) is only available to 24/192  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF
  
 COAX uses the same digital standard as optical but creates a electrical connection.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Xacxac

Does anyone have good Mini Toslink (MacBook) to Toslink (Mojo) cable?
I found Mini Toslink-Toslink for cheap on Monoprice. Is this good enough?


----------



## D_4_Dog

cyberhazy said:


> Has anyone tried the Mojo using the latest version of Apple's lightning to USB camera adapter (otherwise known as the Camera Connection Kit, although that name hasn't applied since it had a 30-pin connector)?  The new adapter came out with the recent iPad Pro and is called the lightning to USB *3* camera adapter.  It has an additional lightning socket on the dongle that can provide charging power to your iPhone or iPad while connected to the Mojo.  Priced at $39 US.




Yeup it works well with iPad Pro 12.9, iPad mini retina, iPhone 6s Plus, iPod touch 5/6, all on ios9.3.1


----------



## x RELIC x

koolpep said:


> Some devices have static and/or are not properly earthed and whatnot - an optical connection transports none of that as there is no connection that transfers electricity (just light) so optical can help keeping things isolated. If components don't have these problems, it's mostly down to preference. Also, optical S/PDIF (Sony/Philips digital interchange format) is only available to 24/192  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF
> 
> COAX uses the same digital standard as optical but creates a electrical connection.
> 
> Cheers




Coaxial will accept DSD128 in DoP format, where optical is capped at 24/192 because of bandwidth.


----------



## u2u2

cyberhazy said:


> Has anyone tried the Mojo using the latest version of Apple's lightning to USB camera adapter (otherwise known as the Camera Connection Kit, although that name hasn't applied since it had a 30-pin connector)?  The new adapter came out with the recent iPad Pro and is called the lightning to USB *3* camera adapter.  It has an additional lightning socket on the dongle that can provide charging power to your iPhone or iPad while connected to the Mojo.  Priced at $39 US.




I purchased one at my local Apple Store and have used it with my 6S and 128 GB iPod Touch. It works flawlessly but be warned, the cable is thicker and adapter much larger than the earlier version. I use the new version stationary and the old one portable.


----------



## x RELIC x

shreyasmax said:


> Hello, would appreciate if you could compare the X7 stand alone to Mojo. I'm using the Mojo currently on loan for about 2 weeks till I decide on my purchase. As far as I remember the X7 when I had it for a brief demo for a couple days, it had more treble detail or rather emphasized treble. But the Mojo, despite sounding smoother and warmer in tone, has a brilliant treble response in my opinion, only it isn't emphasized. Everything seems to sound just more realistic through the Mojo. And yes, I've almost made up my mind for the purchase after the demo run. Thanks in advance, cheers




You basically hit the nail on the head and described the exact same differences I heard when I had both for comparison.


----------



## Koolpep

x relic x said:


> Coaxial will accept DSD128 in DoP format, where optical is capped at 24/192 because of bandwidth.


 

 Oh cool, thanks for that info!!
  
 Cheers.


----------



## jmills8

koolpep said:


> Oh cool, thanks for that info!!
> 
> Cheers.


Says it on the box


----------



## yumeul

fengwei007 said:


> Has anyone tried HTC One M8 (with the latest Android OS6 - Marshmallow) together with Mojo yet? I have yet to try the combo due to lack of OTG cable (ordered one, and it's on the way). I saw some guys tried the combo in some earlier posts but seemed the M8 doesn't support Mojo natively, and the combo had some noisy background issue, but the OS was the earlier version. I wonder if this issue has been fixed in the latest Marshmallow OS.


 
  
 May I know what rom are you on?? I am also trying to pair the Mojo with the m8 but only have success with UAPP.


----------



## sonickarma

kira69 said:


> First add-on short video:
> 
> https://twitter.com/e_earphone/status/716905745359306754


 
  
 What does that module actually do? I'm a little confused  - thanks


----------



## mackie1001

I wonder if the module thing was a bit of an after thought since nothing is built into the "chassis" other than the ports to support clipping or otherwise fixing another piece on.
 Hopefully the "CCK House" will be moddable to take the Sony cable too (they are pretty similar in size). Dremels at the ready!


----------



## fengwei007

jmills8 said:


>


 

 This one looks really nice. I might make one myself if I can't find a good quality one soon.


----------



## fengwei007

signal2noise said:


> I have. Since the Mojo will not work with my Lumia 950XL Windows Phone I resorted to blowing the dust off my M8 One and give it a spin. I am using a micro-usb/micro-usb OTG and connects perfectly with the DAC. For apps I've tried both the native music player and Rocket Player which is unlocked/paid for version so it can play FLAC. While I don't think there's a highly distinguishable difference with or without Mojo, there does seem to be more clarity and "oomph" when volume is considered. Overall not a bad combo and I will band these together for portable use when the need arises. My XDP-100r on it's own is just as good with less encumbrance of course.


 
 Thanks for sharing the info. I bought the PowerAmp app which supports FLAC play back. The stock Music app also supports. I feel the stock HTC music player works better when paired with the Mojo, but when I'm using the phone w/o any external amp/DAC, I prefer the PowerAmp.
  
 Now I just need to find or make a better quality OTG cable. The one from China Taobao is cheap but doesn't connect as well as it should.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mackie1001 said:


> I wonder if the module thing was a bit of an after thought since nothing is built into the "chassis" other than the ports to support clipping or otherwise fixing another piece on.
> Hopefully the "CCK House" will be moddable to take the Sony cable too (they are pretty similar in size). Dremels at the ready!


 providing the Sony connection has a standard femail USB plug it will fit fine. I must say about this adaptor! It's no after thought, it protects the vulnerable micro USB connections, it takes both the Apple CCK and a suitable android cable which we will be supplying ( android only ) the adaptor is the shape and size it is to both to swallow completely the large end of the CCK and its size is also to be consistent with following more complex modules additionally it's size allows for it and the Mojo to be banded to a phone leaving the screen free from the bands. Note we have two sizes of case under way with the longer version fitting the mojo and adaptor. I hope that clarifies some points.


----------



## TheTrace

So I finally broke down and ordered a Mojo. I'm going to be using this with my iPhone 5s so I'm wondering do the cables that I use matter at all sound quality wise? I ordered this cable:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013JMBAMC/ref=ya_st_dp_summary


----------



## x RELIC x

thetrace said:


> So I finally broke down and ordered a Mojo. I'm going to be using this with my iPhone 5s so I'm wondering do the cables that I use matter at all sound quality wise? I ordered this cable:
> 
> * tracking link removed *




Haha, you linked your tracking info! At least it's on time to arrive on Friday. :wink_face:


----------



## TheTrace

x relic x said:


> Haha, you linked your tracking info! At least it's on time to arrive on Friday. :wink_face:


Woops lol, my phone has been a little glitchy lately, don't know why my initial copy command didn't go through. 

Edit post plz


----------



## x RELIC x

thetrace said:


> Woops lol, my phone has been a little glitchy lately, don't know why my initial copy command didn't go through.
> 
> Edit post plz




Hadn't seen that one before, and I'm not sure it will work to transfer the audio bitstream, but you never know. It does say MFI certified. Please keep us updated when you receive it (on Friday ).


----------



## jmills8

Using the Mojo on the go (trains, buses, mini buses, taxi, walking) I have noticed many peopke staeing at my Mojo not because the like the Mojo but cause if the lights.


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> Using the Mojo on the go (trains, buses, mini buses, taxi, walking) I have noticed many peopke staeing at my Mojo not because the like the Mojo but cause if the lights.


 
  
  
_*"Look at the shiny-shiny..!"*_





  
(for the Frankie Boyle fans)


----------



## Mython

thetrace said:


> So I finally broke down and ordered a Mojo. I'm going to be using this with my iPhone 5s so I'm wondering do the cables that I use matter at all sound quality wise? I ordered this cable:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013JMBAMC/ref=ya_st_dp_summary


 
  
 Interesting.
  
 I see Anker also do a _*12" version*_ of that cable. Looks like a nice value-for-money product, so I'm very interested to know if it functions as Mojo users require, even though it's not ultra-short.


----------



## doofalb

mython said:


> Yes, looks like the newer Apple CCK should be OK:


 

 I think that's the "USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter" in the picture from @evolutionx. Notice that it has three ports not two?


----------



## Mython

doofalb said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, looks like the newer Apple CCK should be OK:
> ...


 
  
 Good point! I will delete, just in case


----------



## rkt31

@shultzee, how is the sq of mojo against the dacs you mentioned in your post. thanks !


----------



## jmills8

Battery question. How long does the battery light stays Blue? I hate it when its not BLUE!!


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> Battery question. How long does the battery light stays Blue? I hate it when its not BLUE!!


 
  
  
 Look in *post #3*


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Battery question. How long does the battery light stays Blue? I hate it when its not BLUE!!




2.5 to 3 hrs for me.


----------



## georgelai57

Gosh, imagine the visually impaired using a Mojo. I bet they just "enjoy the music".


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> 2.5 to 3 hrs for me.


 Might be the same, next time I will time it. Thanks.


----------



## Mython

georgelai57 said:


> Gosh, imagine the visually impaired using a Mojo. I bet they just "enjoy the music".


 
  
  
 Wait a minute....  are you tellin' me Mojo plays music, _as well?!!!_


----------



## ShreyasMax

warrior1975 said:


> @ShreyasMax X7 has more sparkle, but I too prefer mojo. The Mojo does everything a little better. To me, it just sounds more natural, the individual instruments and voices sound more coherent yet they sound separate. Very easy to hear all the sounds. Sorry, best I can really do


 
  
 Thanks for your inputs, that's exactly what I thought.
  
 Cheers


----------



## rkt31

might be the type of headphones being used, the blue light time may vary. I use Beyer dt880 600 ohm and most mojo plays in the blue color range or even sometime beyond blue too and power light remains blue for about an hour or less in my case but green plays beyond 5 hours easily , red for about half to one hour which is good for me as I have never used the mono battery fully in a day.


----------



## ShreyasMax

golfpro said:


> I don't have an X7, but I have a Onkyo DP-X1 on the way and a mojo that should be here Thursday.  I was planning on comparing my Note 4 alone, and with the mojo, and then compare that to the X1 alone, and the X-1 with the mojo.  Hopefully that will help you.


 
  
 Thanks, yes that should definitely help. Although I've almost made up my mind by now


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Wait a minute....  *are you tellin' me Mojo plays music, as well?!!!*


 
  
*No!*  because it needs a *source* because it is only a *Dac/Amp*!!!


----------



## ksb643

xacxac said:


> Does anyone have good Mini Toslink (MacBook) to Toslink (Mojo) cable?
> I found Mini Toslink-Toslink for cheap on Monoprice. Is this good enough?



That's what I use... Windows 8 though.


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Wait a minute....  *are you tellin' me Mojo plays music, as well?!!!*
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - well, by that reckoning, even a source+Mojo doesn't play music, because it still needs IEMs/CIEMs/Cans before you can hear anything!


----------



## Mython




----------



## rkt31

currently listening to some piano music in naim sampler in train. even with CD quality mojo is sounding so much more real. I find Beyer dt880 600ohm a very good match as it allows mojo to operate in higher output range and being a neutral headphones, it brings more transparency . this Beyer can sound a bit bright with other sources but not at all with mojo. every piano note is so real. I think piano music is best for comparing DACs . try a well recorded piano piece and mojo may beat many biggies out there purely for sq.


----------



## shultzee

rkt31 said:


> @shultzee, how is the sq of mojo against the dacs you mentioned in your post. thanks !


 

 I haven't heard anything that stacks up to the Yggdrasil but that puppy is in its own class.   That aside I am just thrilled with performance of the Mojo.   Great detail retrieval, nice soundstage and depth,  and a sound signature of its own.  I find the music to just be engaging and thoroughly enjoyable.  What Chord did for 599.00 is pretty amazing and imho it competes with Dacs in the 1200.00 range.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

shultzee said:


> I haven't heard anything that stacks up to the Yggdrasil but that puppy is in its own class.   That aside I am just thrilled with performance of the Mojo.   Great detail retrieval, nice soundstage and depth,  and a sound signature of its own.  I find the music to just be engaging and thoroughly enjoyable.  What Chord did for 599.00 is pretty amazing and imho it competes with Dacs in the 1200.00 range.


 

 Is there anything that reflects the scientific difference between the two?  
  
 The number of _____s compared to....?
  
 There are subjective reviews with Yggdrasil as there are with Hugo, but I wonder about the actual differences between Yggdrasil and Mojo, since Mojo is considered a close cousin of Hugo.  I assume Dave is in another realm. 
  
 thanks in advance!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

georgelai57 said:


> Gosh, imagine the visually impaired using a Mojo. I bet they just "enjoy the music".


 

 I have someone in training to be a Statement Analyst with visual impairment. 
  
 This is to study written statements to discern deception.  After _*years of concerted study of the written statement,*_ the brain learns to adjust to "_*discourse analysis*_", that is, lie detection live, and on the fly.  
  
 The student I have with impairment has his computer audibly read to him the statements.  He is doing stunning work. The work he does in a 400 page text is lengthy and I don't know if I have ever seen anyone this good in just under 6 months!  
  
 True, he may be a gifted listener, but he is years ahead of other, very intelligent professionals, in training, yet without seeing the statement that the others will read, often over and over.  
  
 What fascinates me about your wondering,  is that I, too, have considered what this man would hear with Mojo, since I first got it.  I would love to see what he discerns in good headphones, without even adjusting to Mojo's increase in data.  
  
 Fascinating!


----------



## masterpfa

mojo ideas said:


> providing the Sony connection has a standard femail USB plug it will fit fine. I must say about this adaptor! It's no after thought, it protects the vulnerable micro USB connections, it takes both the Apple CCK and a suitable android cable which we will be supplying ( android only ) the adaptor is the shape and size it is to both to swallow completely the large end of the CCK and its size is also to be consistent with following more complex modules additionally it's size allows for it and the Mojo to be banded to a phone leaving the screen free from the bands. Note we have two sizes of case under way with the longer version fitting the mojo and adaptor. I hope that clarifies some points.


 
 I knew I had read that somewhere.

 Looking like the longer case and Modules (SD Card and USB/Lightning adapter) for me


----------



## masterpfa

fengwei007 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info. I bought the PowerAmp app which supports FLAC play back. The stock Music app also supports. I feel the stock HTC music player works better when paired with the Mojo, but when I'm using the phone w/o any external amp/DAC, I prefer the PowerAmp.
> 
> Now I just need to find or make a better quality OTG cable. The one from China Taobao is cheap but doesn't connect as well as it should.


 
 I have this cable which I find works very well and super quick delivery even to the UK (Got mine in 4 days)


----------



## Peter Hyatt

masterpfa said:


> All tastes vary. I started of with the Shure SE535 but my own preferences had me seeking better. I have, in the short time of owning my Mojo, November 2015, purchased a few IEM's to try to fulfil my needs for "That" sound.
> 
> To try to eek more from my SE535 I ended up getting custom full body tips from Snugs, as I had tried all different tips, these have improved for me the overall sound tenfold. I have only tried the 835 for a short time and although seemed to offer more in that short trial, were not enough to convince me to buy, especially as my regular goto IEM's are now my Finder X1 which, through a kickstarter campaign, cost $79 (about £55) but included 3 months Tidal HiFi so including p&p of £14 have cost me the grand total of £10.97.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, I am wondering how you feel the upgrade with the Shure SE 535 is going??
 I have never heard of Snugs...UK based?
  
 I have chance to give these a try as I am am just trying to come close to the magic of my T1's and Mojo while out walking or hiking.


----------



## M Coupe

The SE535 are mid forward and have rolled off treble.  I owned the 535 Ltds and loved them even with their signature.  However, if you are looking for a T1 sound, I don't think the 535 is the right sound you are looking for.  If you have demoed them and still love them then ignore my suggestions:
  
 1.  Noble Savant (they have also rolled out a few new models and their descriptions are fairly accurate)
 2.  Westone W40 or W60 (skip the W50)
  
 I am sure there are others but these are the ones I have heard.  None sound exactly like that tesla driver but are more in line with what you are looking for. Of course, if you don't mind spending more and don't need detachable cables then you can look at AKG3003 (also owned) and the IE800 (I auditioned).
  
 To me the KSE is not really comparable to the rest of the Shure line (based on ownership of SE215 LTD, SE535LTD, and SE846)
  
 Good Luck.


----------



## shultzee

peter hyatt said:


> shultzee said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard anything that stacks up to the Yggdrasil but that puppy is in its own class.   That aside I am just thrilled with performance of the Mojo.   Great detail retrieval, nice soundstage and depth,  and a sound signature of its own.  I find the music to just be engaging and thoroughly enjoyable.  What Chord did for 599.00 is pretty amazing and imho it competes with Dacs in the 1200.00 range.
> ...


 

 Can't break anything down for you scientifically as I don't even know what makes the Yggy tick.  The Yggy pulled out more detail then I have ever heard on a  dac. You have to re-listen to your music collection and it really doesn't stop being amazing. The yggy kept me engaged with the music.   With the sabre chip dacs I have owned  i felt they sounded good over short periods but would become somewhat fatiguing and you would kind of quit paying attention.  I find the mojo to present good detail and yet it is musical and just plain fun to listen to.  I know everyone here has different opinions on whats good and whats not.  I can only trust my own ears.


----------



## masterpfa

peter hyatt said:


> Hey, I am wondering how you feel the upgrade with the Shure SE 535 is going??
> I have never heard of Snugs...UK based?
> 
> I have chance to give these a try as I am am just trying to come close to the magic of my T1's and Mojo while out walking or hiking.


 
 Yes a British company Snugs earphones they use 3D scanning/printing I believe
 The Snug Tips improved on what the Comply Tips used to provide, I got a great seal as would be expected, which itself improves on the overall output and sound especially bass performance. It was like getting a new improved pair of IEM's

 But to be honest I got a good discount at a recent show for a set of CIEM by ACS and as a result my Shure SE535's have been relegated to just a backup pair as the CIEM are more compact and complete package.


----------



## rbalcom

wahsmoh said:


> I agree don't be afraid of Drew. I think his customer service is what draws people into shopping with Moon Audio. He is very quick to respond.
> 
> I had to cancel one of my orders when I accidentally ordered twice and I panicked but then he was there for me to the rescue like a superhero. I left a voicemail on the Moon Audio phone after sending an e-mail minutes earlier, walked back to my desk and found out he had already e-mailed me notifying me the order was cancelled... lightning speed


 
  
 Customer Service depends a lot on the situation. I had a similar situation and have been waiting three weeks with no real idea of when, if ever, I will get my replacement Mojo. My problem was simply the Battery Indicator LEDs not working correctly. My would only show green and red. Through email, Moon Audio told me that as soon as they received my Mojo and verified the problem that they would send out a replacement unit. I shipped it back to them Fedex insured. They received it and took three days to ship the replacement. Instead of returning mine Fedex insured, Moon shipped it Priority Mail. I never received it (even though the tracking information says it was delivered) and am still waiting for Moon Audio to wait for the Post Office to tell them something before they ship out a replacement unit.
  
 Not feeling very valued as their customer at this point. Well, they did tell me they were sorry we were having difficulties with the USPS.


----------



## mackie1001

mojo ideas said:


> providing the Sony connection has a standard femail USB plug it will fit fine. I must say about this adaptor! It's no after thought, it protects the vulnerable micro USB connections, it takes both the Apple CCK and a suitable android cable which we will be supplying ( android only ) the adaptor is the shape and size it is to both to swallow completely the large end of the CCK and its size is also to be consistent with following more complex modules additionally it's size allows for it and the Mojo to be banded to a phone leaving the screen free from the bands. Note we have two sizes of case under way with the longer version fitting the mojo and adaptor. I hope that clarifies some points.




Sounds good! I will certainly be picking one up.


----------



## xeroian

u2u2 said:


> I purchased one at my local Apple Store and have used it with my 6S and 128 GB iPod Touch. It works flawlessly but be warned, the cable is thicker and adapter much larger than the earlier version. I use the new version stationary and the old one portable.




Can you confirm that with a lightning connector plugged in to this adapter that the phone actually gets charged. Apple's website suggests it is the adapter that gets powered (so you can plug in other USB devices) rather than the phone. Thanks


----------



## u2u2

xeroian said:


> Can you confirm that with a lightning connector plugged in to this adapter that the phone actually gets charged. Apple's website suggests it is the adapter that gets powered (so you can plug in other USB devices) rather than the phone. Thanks


 
  
 It charges the phone without issue. The Mojo will still be running off the battery or you need a second power source for it. For all the attention to detail Apple shoots for sometimes they just don't seem to understand what info a customer needs.


----------



## raelamb

rbalcom said:


> Customer Service depends a lot on the situation. I had a similar situation and have been waiting three weeks with no real idea of when, if ever, I will get my replacement Mojo. My problem was simply the Battery Indicator LEDs not working correctly. My would only show green and red. Through email, Moon Audio told me that as soon as they received my Mojo and verified the problem that they would send out a replacement unit. I shipped it back to them Fedex insured. They received it and took three days to ship the replacement. Instead of returning mine Fedex insured, Moon shipped it Priority Mail. I never received it (even though the tracking information says it was delivered) and am still waiting for Moon Audio to wait for the Post Office to tell them something before they ship out a replacement unit.
> 
> Not feeling very valued as their customer at this point. Well, they did tell me they were sorry we were having difficulties with the USPS.


 

 Wow. Bummer. I have no issue with Drew. In the years I've been dealing with him he's always been great. My problem now is waiting for my unit to come back from "the service center". Evidently they're run short on whatever board I need. Help me CHORD!!!!. You have spoiled me


----------



## spook76

m coupe said:


> The SE535 are mid forward and have rolled off treble.  I owned the 535 Ltds and loved them even with their signature.  However, if you are looking for a T1 sound, I don't think the 535 is the right sound you are looking for.  If you have demoed them and still love them then ignore my suggestions:
> 
> 1.  Noble Savant (they have also rolled out a few new models and their descriptions are fairly accurate)
> 2.  Westone W40 or W60 (skip the W50)
> ...



Do not take advice from this idiot. There I was happy with my Mojo and SE846 combination and M Coupe, my supposed friend, coerces me into getting the KSE1500 a listen and the rest is history. At least I kept my beloved Mojo to feed the KSE.


----------



## M Coupe

So true


----------



## Mython

> Originally Posted by *M Coupe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Friends don't let friends stay solvent


----------



## Carl6868

thetrace said:


> So I finally broke down and ordered a Mojo. I'm going to be using this with my iPhone 5s so I'm wondering do the cables that I use matter at all sound quality wise? I ordered this cable:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B013JMBAMC/ref=ya_st_dp_summary




Curious as to what you are going to be using that cable for other than charging your phone ?


----------



## vaibhavp

Recently had a meet where i got a chance to listen to mojo. I am in market for new solid state amp. My budget is 400$ but am stretching it to 600 to accomodate mojo. My present dac is fiio x5 classic and i intend to buy either mojo or one of 400$ solid state amp like meier jazz ff, burson soloist sl or lake people g109 etc. No one i know has these amps so i instead used ifi ican to get an idea how mojo vs x5-amp rig will sound. 

However this comparison has left me highly confused. So below are my comparisons of mojo vs x5-ican rig. My impressions are not final but done over a day, so maybe you will disagree.

First get it out of the way. Mojo has best detail and most vibrant timber i have heard. I used sennheiser hd700. When i switched to x5 ican rig, sound was lifeless in comparison. But i wanted to test properly so i listened further. Some aspects in which x5 ican scored over mojo and vice versa after longer listening are:

I found x5 ican to be more effortless sound. Mojo sounds a bit high strung. With ican notes fall more effortlessly and naturally, like actual person playing it. 

For bass, mojo had excellent impact and detail. X5-ican has more properly defined bassline. A layer of bass if you will. Mojo bass is instead diffused over soundstage. Further listening brought up more layered soundstage on x5-ican. Mojo has full 3d instruments and voices that are fully detailed. Its like nothing is missed out. But it all exist on same plane. Even coughing sound from audience, which should be in background sounded prominent and same plane as instruments. I found it a bit odd. 

For soundstage size, i will say its intimate. With a detailed hp like hd700 and so much intimate detail, i say it offers a good experience. If you are not in mood for so much detail, i suggest add a tube amp. 

Overall i liked mojo- ican rig best. It solved all minor problems i had without adding much of its own signature. Maybe lost a bit detail but not enough for me to complain. 

So this has me confused if i should get a mojo or amp. Certainly cant get both. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shetzu

vaibhavp said:


> Recently had a meet where i got a chance to listen to mojo. I am in market for new solid state amp. My budget is 400$ but am stretching it to 600 to accomodate mojo. My present dac is fiio x5 classic and i intend to buy either mojo or one of 400$ solid state amp like meier jazz ff, burson soloist sl or lake people g109 etc. No one i know has these amps so i instead used ifi ican to get an idea how mojo vs x5-amp rig will sound.
> 
> However this comparison has left me highly confused. So below are my comparisons of mojo vs x5-ican rig. My impressions are not final but done over a day, so maybe you will disagree.
> 
> ...


 
 Heads up Vaibhav. Pretty neat conclusion and views. Many are using Mojo as DAC for PC setup and a different amp. The amps listed by you are  indeed great amps and am sure with the combination with Mojo will get you the ultimate sound without strain in effortless manner. Cheers.


----------



## costinstn

I've had a pair of Grado GR10 for about 3 years now. I always felt it was missing some low end grunt and impact. In fact, it was missing a Chord Mojo. Superb SQ from these tiny buds now. On a Sonorous VI it certainly enriches the experience, but it's not such a big change as in the GR10.
 Verry happy new Mojo owner over here.


----------



## headmanPL

costinstn said:


> I've had a pair of Grado GR10 for about 3 years now. I always felt it was missing some low end grunt and impact. In fact, it was missing a Chord Mojo. Superb SQ from these tiny buds now. On a Sonorous VI it certainly enriches the experience, but it's not such a big change as in the GR10.
> Verry happy new Mojo owner over here.


 

 Funny you should say that. I have had a pair of Grado SR325's for 2 or 3 years. I was always happy with the fluid open sound, but if I could have, I would have added oomph at the low end.
 Connected to the Mojo, and I was shocked at how much Bass they suddenly found. It took me a good few weeks to get used to the experience.


----------



## Mojo ideas

Hi We at chord are pleased to Congratulate audiOnick128 for guessing the functions of the complex mojo adaptor in development and announce that he will be receiving a Chord Mojo Case when they become available in May.


----------



## xtr4

Congrats


----------



## Signal2Noise

mojo ideas said:


> Hi We at chord are pleased to Congratulate audiOnick128 for guessing the functions of the complex mojo adaptor in development and announce that he will be receiving a Chord Mojo Case when they become available in May.


 
 What??? I had no idea there was a contest!
  
 Congrats nonetheless!


----------



## denis1976

Hello folks , in europe where can i buy a short (10cm max) optical cable to conect the ak240 to mojo?
Thanks


----------



## ddaktiv

mojo ideas said:


> Hi We at chord are pleased to Congratulate audiOnick128 for guessing the functions of the complex mojo adaptor in development and announce that he will be receiving a Chord Mojo Case when they become available in May.




Congrats to the winner! Didn't realize there's a contest.. 
Help! I have a trrs terminated cable and when I plug it into the mojo all I get is the left channel  is there anything wrong with my mojo or the left/right/grounding layout is different For the mojo as it is single ended?


----------



## denis1976

ddaktiv said:


> Congrats to the winner! Didn't realize there's a contest..
> Help! I have a trrs terminated cable and when I plug it into the mojo all I get is the left channel  is there anything wrong with my mojo or the left/right/grounding layout is different For the mojo as it is single ended?


the problem is the trrs plug


----------



## Whitigir

ddaktiv said:


> Congrats to the winner! Didn't realize there's a contest..
> Help! I have a trrs terminated cable and when I plug it into the mojo all I get is the left channel  is there anything wrong with my mojo or the left/right/grounding layout is different For the mojo as it is single ended?




Chord Mojo only take in TRS plug, and you have TRRS to plug into it....you may damage the jack slot already, if not it wouldn't work correctly, and like you said, only 1 channel is playing. Please stop plugging TRRS into your Mojo. It only takes TRS plug or Single Ended 3.5mm


----------



## sonickarma

ddaktiv said:


> Congrats to the winner! Didn't realize there's a contest..
> Help! I have a trrs terminated cable and when I plug it into the mojo all I get is the left channel
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes lots of hidden competitions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14985#post_12466954


> Sonickarma wins the Chord MoJo 1000 page 1st post competition!
> 
> Great Work - John, Rob and the MoJo crew on an 'audio industry disruptor' - well done for setting a new bar.


----------



## ddaktiv

whitigir said:


> Chord Mojo only take in TRS plug, and you have TRRS to plug into it....you may damage the jack slot already, if not it wouldn't work correctly, and like you said, only 1 channel is playing. Please stop plugging TRRS into your Mojo. It only takes TRS plug or Single Ended 3.5mm




I was advised it would be safe. Didn't realize it would run the risk of damaging anything...Would a female trrs to a male trs 3.5 adapter work?
I keep forgetting which is not allowed: I thought plugging unbalanced trs jack to a balanced trrs was the fatal one but not the other way around..
Thanks for the quick reply btw


----------



## Mython

I've been gradually updating the various sections of Post #3, but the reason I haven't yet got around to updating the Co-ax section is because I've been seeking some commercially-available single-cable solutions for Fiio owners, and that's not proving too easy, at the moment.
  
 Essentially, Fiio X3ii and X5ii need one of these:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4080#post_12055224
  
  
 In this picture, I've photoshopped a picture of a 'Dyson brand' cable, to show the correct pin-out connections if you own a Fiio X3 mk2, or Fiio X5 mk2  (this would *not* be correct for mk1 versions of those DAPs):
  

  
  
  
 There was recent discussion about 2-cable solutions, here:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14985#post_12467535
  
  
 After 4 days, I am still waiting for Phil (Custom-Cables) and Drew (Moon-Audio) to send pics to me, which is a little odd, as I would think they'd be eager for Mojo owners to see their wares.


----------



## audi0nick128

mojo ideas said:


> Hi We at chord are pleased to Congratulate audiOnick128 for guessing the functions of the complex mojo adaptor in development and announce that he will be receiving a Chord Mojo Case when they become available in May.




Thanks again. 
Also thanks to ddaktiv, Signal 2 noise and xtr4. 

BTW I was surprised my last guess from yesterday made it... Guess I landed a lucky punch  

Cheers


----------



## Multimediers

mython said:


> I've been gradually updating the various sections of Post #3, but the reason I haven't yet got around to updating the Co-ax section is because I've been seeking some commercially-available single-cable solutions for Fiio owners, and that's not proving too easy, at the moment.
> 
> Essentially, Fiio X3ii and X5ii need one of these:
> 
> ...


 

 From China, you can find some options available from Taobao, cheapest ones are about US$12 (search by "Mojo Fiio 3.5mm"). And I'd modified the TRS-coaxial converter cable which came with X3ii or X5ii to 3 poles <-> 4poles 3.5mm coaxial cable. Just cut off the female RCA connector and connect the "signal" and "ground" to pole 1 and 3 (from the tip) of a 3 poles 3.5mm plug respectively.


----------



## Mython

(thanks, *xRELICx*)


----------



## morinu

I just got my Mojo on the mail and I am charging it.... what a little beauty! The build quality is top notch. For some reason I thought it was going to be plastic and light lol...more impressions later.


----------



## Ike1985

@robwatts @mojo ideas

How about an impedance module that allowed us to adjust output impedance until we perfectly matched mojo to our ciems/headphones?


----------



## michaelgordon

Sorry to ask a probably obvious question here but i just go a mojo and using my Android phone with UAPP for transport.  Does the choice of transport make anydifference?  Since its just sending data over a usb otg cable and the mojo is doing all the processing.  Ive read people are using AKs is this not overkill?
  
 Im on the lookout for a new transport as my phone is giving interference  slight popping and was just going to get a really small android phone but all this Android stuff is very new and im not sure what i should be looking for, ideally i want something similar in size to mojo or if anyone can help with the interference issue.  Ive tried different cables and it gets really bad when the screen is on its not too bad when screen off only slight but enough to notice.


----------



## Kira69

multimediers said:


> From China, you can find some options available from Taobao, cheapest ones are about US$12 (search by "Mojo Fiio 3.5mm"). And I'd modified the TRS-coaxial converter cable which came with X3ii or X5ii to 3 poles <-> 4poles 3.5mm coaxial cable. Just cut off the female RCA connector and connect the "signal" and "ground" to pole 1 and 3 (from the tip) of a 3 poles 3.5mm plug respectively.


 
  
 Thank you for recommending Taobao. Can you link some cable for X5 first gen?
  
 I'm trying to find a good coaxial 75ohm 3.5mm mono (2 poles) short cable, but the closest cables like this I'm finding are 3.5mm stereo (3 poles).


----------



## warrior1975

Mython-I have a black Dragon cable from Drew for the Fiio X7. Would you like a pic of that? 

Anyone try Soundaware Esther with Mojo? I tried using coax out, no sound. It lit up blue, just no sound.


----------



## Mython

warrior1975 said:


> @Mython-I have a black Dragon cable from Drew for the Fiio X7. Would you like a pic of that?


 
  
 If it's a super-short one, yes please.
  
  


kira69 said:


> multimediers said:
> 
> 
> > From China, you can find some options available from Taobao, cheapest ones are about US$12 (search by "Mojo Fiio 3.5mm"). And I'd modified the TRS-coaxial converter cable which came with X3ii or X5ii to 3 poles <-> 4poles 3.5mm coaxial cable. Just cut off the female RCA connector and connect the "signal" and "ground" to pole 1 and 3 (from the tip) of a 3 poles 3.5mm plug respectively.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 It's a pity; ALO do some really nice super-short cables, but none have the required TRRS-to-mono-TRS configuration required for the Mk*2* Fiio DAPs:
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/portable-adapter-cables
  
  
 There are some custom mono cables (suitable for Mk*1* Fiios, AFAIK) floating around, but I'm trying to pin-down a reliable source.
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6225#post_12133286
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/8025#post_12209036
  
  
 I haven't seen any MK*2*-appropriate TRRS-to-mono-TRS cables on Taobao, using the suggested search term
  
 .


----------



## warrior1975

Mython I believe it is 4 or 4.5"


----------



## Mython

warrior1975 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks.
  
 I can post that, but the one I'm really seeking has right-angled plugs on it, which Moon-Audio list as an option


----------



## warrior1975

My bad. I didn't know they offered it in right angle. Would have went with that instead.


----------



## Pablosammy

michaelgordon said:


> Sorry to ask a probably obvious question here but i just go a mojo and using my Android phone with UAPP for transport.  Does the choice of transport make anydifference?  Since its just sending data over a usb otg cable and the mojo is doing all the processing.  Ive read people are using AKs is this not overkill?
> 
> Im on the lookout for a new transport as my phone is giving interference  slight popping and was just going to get a really small android phone but all this Android stuff is very new and im not sure what i should be looking for, ideally i want something similar in size to mojo or if anyone can help with the interference issue.  Ive tried different cables and it gets really bad when the screen is on its not too bad when screen off only slight but enough to notice.




I've wondered the same. As long as Android is putting out unmolested bits, I don't get the benefit of high end DAPs. So if you're using UAPP, as opposed to a streaming app like Tidal which is upsampled by Android, I'm not sure there will be a sound quality difference.


----------



## warrior1975

In theory there shouldn't be a difference, but people claim otherwise. Also, people buy high end daps for other reasons, some don't always carry a stack around. I don't.


----------



## waynes world

pablosammy said:


> I've wondered the same. As long as Android is putting out unmolested bits, I* don't get the benefit of high end DAPs.* So if you're using UAPP, as opposed to a streaming app like Tidal which is upsampled by Android, I'm not sure there will be a sound quality difference.


 
  
 I have started feeling that way as well. I'm running Galaxy S5/UAPP -> Zuperdac (biding my time before getting a Mojo), and it sounds fantastic. This is definitely making me reconsider lusting for a high end DAP.


----------



## Pablosammy

warrior1975 said:


> In theory there shouldn't be a difference, but people claim otherwise. Also, people buy high end daps for other reasons, some don't always carry a stack around. I don't.




I can fully understand using a high end dap as a standalone product, but can't understand using one with a separate DAC. 

99% of the public wouldn't understand me using a separate DAC either, so I suppose people can spend their money on whatever they like!


----------



## RedJohn456

pablosammy said:


> I can fully understand using a high end dap as a standalone product, but can't understand using one with a separate DAC.
> 
> 99% of the public wouldn't understand me using a separate DAC either, so I suppose people can spend their money on whatever they like!


 

 As much as I hate to admit it, the device used as a sound source does make a difference in the sound, in my experience anyway. The pictures of people using DAPs as sources for external dacs used to make me laugh but after having heard the difference for myself, I see why people do it.
  
 I was using an unreleased apple MFI cable to connect my iPhone 5S to my FiiO E17k, and it sounded different than using my macbook and BlackBerry Z30 as digital sources for the E17K. With the E17K acting as the dac there shouldn't be a sound difference at all. But there ya go.


----------



## rbalcom

pablosammy said:


> I can fully understand using a high end dap as a standalone product, but can't understand using one with a separate DAC.




For a transport to use with the Mojo the most important factors to me are capacity (2 micro sd slots) and a size that is very close to the Mojo. It is not about the SQ because the Mojo sounds great with everything I have tried. It really depends on what is important to you and what you can afford. 

I ended up using an AK120 with two 200 GB cards connected through a very short optical cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

ddaktiv said:


> I was advised it would be safe. Didn't realize it would run the risk of damaging anything...Would a female trrs to a male trs 3.5 adapter work?
> I keep forgetting which is not allowed: I thought plugging unbalanced trs jack to a balanced trrs was the fatal one but not the other way around..
> Thanks for the quick reply btw




Driving SE headphones from a balanced output is bad. Driving balanced headphones from a SE output, with the appropriate adaptor, is fine. That said, without the adaptor to run TRRS to a TRS output there may be risks given there is no common ground on a TRRS balanced plug. TRRS will be something like L+, R+, L-, R- (depending on the manufacturer) and TRS will be L+, R-, common Ground.

Edit: Be aware that there really is no standard for TRRS connections. Astell & Kern uses R-, R+, L+, L- for their 2.5mm balanced output. You need to be aware of what configuration your TRRS plug has for the adaptor to work properly.


----------



## steffi

What is allowed when it comes to affixing something to the bottom of the Mojo?
  
 I want to stick some Scotch Fasters but the only place it makes sense it where it will cover the serial number.
  
 For those people who went the Velco or similar route where did you stick it on the Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

steffi said:


> What is allowed when it comes to affixing something to the bottom of the Mojo?
> 
> I want to stick some Scotch Fasters but the only place it makes sense it where it will cover the serial number.
> 
> For those people who went the Velco or similar route where did you stick it on the Mojo?




On the top, that way I use the feet on the Mojo and the volume and power button aren't pressed accidentally. Lots of examples in this thread's gallery of how people stack their Mojo, like this one of mine.


----------



## warrior1975

pablosammy said:


> I can fully understand using a high end dap as a standalone product, *but can't understand using one with a separate DAC.*
> 
> 99% of the public wouldn't understand me using a separate DAC either, so I suppose people can spend their money on whatever they like!




I don't think many are buying a high end dap to use with the Mojo. I think some people already had a high end dap, and added a mojo. I have yet to see someone buy a mojo, then say let me purchase an ak380 to use as a transport. Not that that isn't a possibility.


----------



## x RELIC x

I did purchase the above (former high end) DAP specifically for the Mojo given its size and storage capacity. Then again, I only paid $200 for it brand new.


----------



## WCDchee

For anyone looking for a great transport for the mojo, (yes I know this is controversial, but this is just target for those who wana give it a shot  ), try out the soundaware esther M1, or better still the m1pro with femto clocks, them femtos really make a surprising difference!

They're not ridiculously expensive and unstacked are among the best players atm IMO 

Of course you have to get past the butt ugly looks


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

x relic x said:


> On the top, that way I use the feet on the Mojo and the volume and power button aren't pressed accidentally. Lots of examples in this thread's gallery of how people stack their Mojo, like this one of mine.


 

  
 Leather seems to be popular


----------



## x RELIC x

wcdchee said:


> For anyone looking for a great transport for the mojo, (yes I know this is controversial, but this is just target for those who wana give it a shot  ), try out the soundaware esther M1, or better still the m1pro with femto clocks, *them femtos really make a surprising difference*!
> 
> They're not ridiculously expensive and unstacked are among the best players atm IMO
> 
> Of course you have to get past the butt ugly looks




The Femto clocks should have zero effect with the Mojo where jitter is concerned according to Rob. 

From earlier in the thread, and can be found in the third post:




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> 
> ...






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> ...


----------



## warrior1975

I can't get the M1 to work with Mojo. I tried regular 3.5mm and digital coax from Moon Audio (X7) cable. I thought they'd be a great stack as well, and the sound alone without mojo is amazing.


----------



## howdy

deciding between iBasso DX200 or Cayin N5 with MoJo


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> I can't get the M1 to work with Mojo. I tried regular 3.5mm and digital coax from Moon Audio (X7) cable. I thought they'd be a great stack as well, and the sound alone without mojo is amazing.




Does the M1 have a TRRS coaxial output (shared line-out and coaxial out)? I don't think so, so the signal on the Sleeve of the X7 does not line up with the signal on the Tip of the M1, ergo, no signal.


----------



## WCDchee

warrior1975 said:


> I can't get the M1 to work with Mojo. I tried regular 3.5mm and digital coax from Moon Audio (X7) cable. I thought they'd be a great stack as well, and the sound alone without mojo is amazing.




Check out my suggestion in the Esther thread, try either of those cables again, except that for the end plugged into the Esther, plug it in with various insertion depths, with the regular 3.5 plugging it in halfway works as I do it sometimes. With the other cable I'm not so sure but the mook audio is a dedicated coax and likely to work better.


----------



## x RELIC x

wcdchee said:


> Check out my suggestion in the Esther thread, try either of those cables again, except that for the end plugged into the Esther, plug it in with various insertion depths, with the regular 3.5 plugging it in halfway works as I do it sometimes. With the other cable I'm not so sure but the mook audio is a dedicated coax and likely to work better.




That won't work because the ground and signal order is reversed from the X7 pin configuration.

On the X7, and therefore the plug on the cable, the ground is before the signal on Ring2 and the signal is on the Sleeve. The M1 needs the signal on the Tip and the Ground on the Sleeve (which is standard for a mono TS plug for coaxial). FiiO really screwed the pooch by combining the coaxial with the line out.

Try a regular stereo interconnect to at least hear it. You may get reflections in the cable (not being 75 Ohm standard) but at least you'll hear something. Using the short length of a short 4" 3.5mm stereo interconnect the adverse affects of not using a 75 Ohm coaxial shielded cable should be minimal, if any.


----------



## WCDchee

x relic x said:


> The Femto clocks should have zero effect with the Mojo where jitter is concerned according to Rob.
> 
> From earlier in the thread, and can be found in the third post:




I understand, and that's why I didn't quite believe what I was hearing, I went into the blind test expecting to find out that transport mattering was just ********. Imagine how stunned I was to hear the difference. 

Even between the two versions of the m1, the sound is different as a transport. I know it's hard to believe especially when rob himself has said that it shouldn't matter, but you got to try it out to understand what I'm hearing.

If you check out the Esther thread, Currawong has tried it too and he said that the difference between the ak100 and the Esther m1 as a transport is significant.

Make of that what you will, but I urge you to give it a shot, if you have access to the AK players Try the ak380 vs the ak100 or something and see if you can hear a difference. The 380 is a pretty good transport to my ears, not as good as th Esther but definitely among the better ones. Do give it a shot and let me know how it goes 

In fact, I will go as far as to say that when using the mojo with th FiiO x5, I wasn't too impressed. Sure it was good but it didn't blow me away. But having tried the mojo with the Esther m1pro, man I'm telling you it's no joke, it's incredible, truly incredible.

Give it a shot! If anything, it's just another learning experience for you too  if you don't hear any difference at the end of the day so be it, but if you do then I'm Glad you hear it too!


----------



## x RELIC x

wcdchee said:


> I understand, and that's why I didn't quite believe what I was hearing, I went into the blind test expecting to find out that transport mattering was just ********. Imagine how stunned I was to hear the difference.
> 
> Even between the two versions of the m1, the sound is different as a transport. I know it's hard to believe especially when rob himself has said that it shouldn't matter, but you got to try it out to understand what I'm hearing.
> 
> ...




Actually, I'm not saying there is no difference between sources. I'm saying it isn't the Femto clocks.

I didn't want to report it but I hear a clear difference using the AK100 mk2 and the AK240 as a source.


----------



## warrior1975

Esther is something unique. I've owned several nice daps, never heard something quite like it. 
I want to hear it with mojo, I'll try the above suggestions. 

Relic I tried earlier with a plain old IC. No luck. The Mojo input light turned on with one of them, but no sound.


----------



## WCDchee

x relic x said:


> Actually, I'm not saying there is no difference between sources. I'm saying it isn't the Femto clocks.
> 
> I didn't want to report it but I hear a clear difference using the AK100 mk2 and the AK240 as a source.




Ahh ok my apologies for misunderstanding  

the thing is, even between the Esther m1 and the m1pro (where the difference is purely in the femto clock), the difference is noticeable. That's why I can't really attribute it to anything else


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> Esther is something unique. I've owned several nice daps, never heard something quite like it.
> I want to hear it with mojo, I'll try the above suggestions.
> 
> Relic I tried earlier with a plain old IC. No luck. The Mojo input light turned on with one of them, but no sound.




Strange.....


----------



## WCDchee

warrior1975 said:


> Esther is something unique. I've owned several nice daps, never heard something quite like it.
> I want to hear it with mojo, I'll try the above suggestions.
> 
> Relic I tried earlier with a plain old IC. No luck. The Mojo input light turned on with one of them, but no sound.




The half plug method works excellently with standard 3.5 ICs. Because the mojo takes the signal via the tip while the Esther sends it via the ring. So half plugging would cause the contact of the Esther to be in contact with the tip btw which Version of the Esther is this?


----------



## warrior1975

I'll try again and report back. Supposed to be working, as I am testing my Fiio X7 after resetting for the 3rd time, and messing with Esther... So much for my business.


----------



## x RELIC x

wcdchee said:


> Ahh ok my apologies for misunderstanding
> 
> the thing is, even between the Esther m1 and the m1pro (where the difference is purely in the femto clock), the difference is noticeable. That's why I can't really attribute it to anything else




Yes, between the DAPs on their own the Femto clocks may be the difference (if that is indeed the only difference - marketing loves the word Femto). 

To the Mojo..... Nope. :wink_face:


----------



## WCDchee

x relic x said:


> Yes, between the DAPs on their own the Femto clocks may be the difference (if that is indeed the only difference - marketing loves the word Femto).
> 
> To the Mojo..... Nope. :wink_face:




I understand, but then again, there's physically no difference between the two except the femto, and there is a clear difference In sound when used with the mojo, So I really can't imagine what else would help this.

Another case in point, I've got a Hugo at home, and it's been awesome when paired with my focal solo6be nearfields. However, one day I decided to give the w4s recovery USB reclocker a shot, and boy was the difference big. It was the first time I got a truly holographic and immersive soundstage on the focals, voices just floated in space, yet very real and visceral, soundstage and imaging was pinpoint and well layered. Of course this might be attributable to the cleaner power segment of the reclocker but I will never know.

These are also the exact sorts of differences I'm getting with the Esther, with the x5 feeding the setup, it was nice but I never got that feeling of space being recreated, with the Esther feeding the system, boy it was awesome!!


----------



## x RELIC x

wcdchee said:


> I understand, but then again, there's physically no difference between the two except the femto, and there is a clear difference In sound when used with the mojo, So I really can't imagine what else would help this.
> 
> Another case in point, I've got a Hugo at home, and it's been awesome when paired with my focal solo6be nearfields. However, one day I decided to give the w4s recovery USB reclocker a shot, and boy was the difference big. It was the first time I got a truly holographic and immersive soundstage on the focals, voices just floated in space, yet very real and visceral, soundstage and imaging was pinpoint and well layered. Of course this might be attributable to the cleaner power segment of the reclocker but I will never know.
> 
> These are also the exact sorts of differences I'm getting with the Esther, with the x5 feeding the setup, it was nice but I never got that feeling of space being recreated, with the Esther feeding the system, boy it was awesome!!




I hear you. With the AK240 I ran out of battery (I prefer the interface) and hooked up the AK100 mk2 using the same optical cable and I was floored that I heard an immediate difference. Everything sounded brighter and more forward with the AK100 mk2 while the AK240 had a more laid back sound with more depth. I don't get it. It's optical from a source. Shouldn't matter. 

My guess is there is more going on with the decoding of the files, or some built in DSP used to help create sound signatures between devices. I know, it's a stretch to come come to that conclusion, and I haven't really called it a conclusion yet. Given that the interface is optical I know the difference isn't from RF noise or Interference jitter. I didn't want to post it in this thread given my earlier assertion that there is little, or any, difference heard between sources. I am officially eating my words on that point. Yum, tasty.

However, the Femto clocks are used in conjunction with the DAC in the Player so when that is bypassed as a transport it won't be used with the Mojo.

Edit: My above statement is just based on my understanding of jitter and how it's related to the DAC. I will concede that not being a designer of audio gear I could be completely wrong about it and the Femto clocks are the biggest difference to what you are hearing. Here's an in depth article on Jitter, but I have no way of confirming its legitimacy or accuracy.

http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/jitter1_e.html


----------



## SearchOfSub

vaibhavp said:


> Recently had a meet where i got a chance to listen to mojo. I am in market for new solid state amp. My budget is 400$ but am stretching it to 600 to accomodate mojo. My present dac is fiio x5 classic and i intend to buy either mojo or one of 400$ solid state amp like meier jazz ff, burson soloist sl or lake people g109 etc. No one i know has these amps so i instead used ifi ican to get an idea how mojo vs x5-amp rig will sound.
> 
> However this comparison has left me highly confused. So below are my comparisons of mojo vs x5-ican rig. My impressions are not final but done over a day, so maybe you will disagree.
> 
> ...





For music get mojo. If you wanna a/b and pay attention to details only and listen on per - instrument/note basis maybe the other amp. For uniform timbre and musicality it won't get much better than mojo at price point.


----------



## warrior1975

Relic, mojo is working with Esther. I'm using the Fiio interconnect, partial insertion. I'll report back with actual sounds after.


----------



## WCDchee

x relic x said:


> I hear you. With the AK240 I ran out of battery (I prefer the interface) and hooked up the AK100 mk2 using the same optical cable and I was floored that I heard an immediate difference. Everything sounded brighter and more forward with the AK100 mk2 while the AK240 had a more laid back sound with more depth. I don't get it. It's optical from a source. Shouldn't matter.
> 
> My guess is there is more going on with the decoding of the files, or some built in DSP used to help create sound signatures between devices. I know, it's a stretch to come come to that conclusion, and I haven't really called it a conclusion yet. Given that the interface is optical I know the difference isn't from RF noise or Interference jitter. I didn't want to post it in this thread given my earlier assertion that there is little, or any, difference heard between sources. I am officially eating my words on that point. Yum, tasty.
> 
> ...




Fair enough  I'm no engineer either and thus I will never know for sure too, I can only report what I hear 

Yes I do remember you with your friendly admonishment of my claims of sources making a difference  just kidding I'm Glad you managed to experience it for yourself too, it just makes the hobby so much more fun!

In fact with the Esther, between the m1pro and the m1pro studio edition that I have (the pro is tuned to sound richer and more analog while the studio is as the name suggests, very linear, highly resolving, transparent and open sound), they sound different too, and the difference is similar to what I hear as the difference between these two players used as a standalone Dap.

From speaking to the designer he says that the circuit design is the same with some slight change in components, as will as a different FPGA encoding which affects the sound. I'm guessing then that it might be that the FPGA is still in the digital pathway, resulting in this difference.

I think there are many things which we, on the head Fi side have not been exposed to as much as the hifi guys (while they have tonnes of snake oil, there's some nuggets of truth here and there) like the power supply quality, grounding chassis and material (hence the difference between the 380 and 380cu, hifi equipment often have large thick copper slabs to help with grounding and the likes), and what not. Whatever it is, it's fun to experience new things, especially when the difference is big and we least expect it!


----------



## x RELIC x

> Whatever it is, it's fun to experience new things, especially when the difference is big and we least expect it!





WCDchee, I agree whole heartily, we're definitely on the same page. If I'm ever wrong I'll say so and I'm always curious as to what brings the audible changes about. It's definitely interesting to weed out where audible changes occur, and whether they are more transparent to the source or just changes that gel with our preferences.


----------



## Mython

Reminder that there's a nice 'mini-review' thread, for anyone who feels I haven't listed enough reviews & first-impressions in Post #3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/795235/chord-mojo-loaner-program-signup-and-review-thread


----------



## ddaktiv

x relic x said:


> Driving SE headphones from a balanced output is bad. Driving balanced headphones from a SE output, with the appropriate adaptor, is fine. That said, without the adaptor to run TRRS to a TRS output there may be risks given there is no common ground on a TRRS balanced plug. TRRS will be something like L+, R+, L-, R- (depending on the manufacturer) and TRS will be L+, R-, common Ground.
> 
> Edit: Be aware that there really is no standard for TRRS connections. Astell & Kern uses R-, R+, L+, L- for their 2.5mm balanced output. You need to be aware of what configuration your TRRS plug has for the adaptor to work properly.




Thanks! That's what I reckon as well.
I'm using a zx2 to stack with the mojo.. I think most 3.5 trrs these days are commonly configured a certain way except for the 2.5trrs.. I've given that up (2.5 adapters) after my disappointment w AK products.
Gonna take note of your advice and just have the shop do the complementary adapter.


----------



## costinstn

After listening the Mojo with the Grado GR10, i didn't feel in improved the staging or the instrument separation, instead giving it a little more grunt and richness in the bass and low mids.I was worried that switching to the Beyerdynamic dx160, it would give the same additions to a headphone that already has a very rich presentation of the low end. To my surprise, the Mojo actually smoothened the low end, making it more clear and fluent, and brought the mids a little more up-front. I then switched to the Dunu DN2000J, and here it gave me a better soundstage, improved the instrument separation and smoothed the high end, reducing sensibly any sibilance.
 It feels like the Mojo is working a little magic on the phones i'm using, organising better what the headphone is doing good, and improving on what the headphone is lacking.
 I'll keep switching to my other 15 headphones to see if the magic continues.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great job guys!!!


----------



## morinu

First 2 hours with the Mojo and it is blowing my mind with the HD600... I can't believe how good they are together...


----------



## Rob Watts

ike1985 said:


> @robwatts @mojo ideas
> 
> How about an impedance module that allowed us to adjust output impedance until we perfectly matched mojo to our ciems/headphones?


 
 The technically perfect impedance is zero, and that's why I worked so hard to get it as low as 0.075 ohms with Mojo.
  
 The reasons going for as close as zero are:
  
 1. Frequency response. The impedance of the headphone varies with frequency, and so by having a high output impedance will cause frequency response variations. Zero impedance eliminates this problem.
  
 2. Distortion. The impedance of a headphone varies with level, and having a higher output impedance will increase the total distortion - given that Mojo distortion is so low, this is actually quite a significant an effect. Again, zero impedance eliminates this problem.
  
 3. Damping factor - probably the most important reason. A drive unit is a resonant system - that is a mass on a spring - that is damped mechanically and electrically. Electrical damping is due to the headphone creating a current due to the motion of the driver in the magnetic field - and how well this is controlled depends on the electrical impedance the driver sees - in our case, the cable impedance and Mojo's impedance. Again, zero impedance gives the best damping, with an infinite damping factor.
  
 I did some listening tests many years ago with loudspeakers and damping factor and found that it made a massive difference to the sound. Damping of 10 gave a very soft, big fat bass - but everything sounding one note in the bass - simply because the loudspeaker was doing its own thing at the resonant frequency. Going from 10 to 100 gave a tighter bass, with much better pitch reproduction - you could follow the bass line much more easily. Above 100 to 1000 it sounded tighter - no big change in pitch (being able to follow the bass tune) but the perceived tempo of the music became faster as transients are much better controlled. Going above 1000 gave a small improvement in how tight it sounded.
  
 Rob


----------



## masterpfa

costinstn said:


> After listening the Mojo with the Grado GR10, i didn't feel in improved the staging or the instrument separation, instead giving it a little more grunt and richness in the bass and low mids.I was worried that switching to the Beyerdynamic dx160, it would give the same additions to a headphone that already has a very rich presentation of the low end. To my surprise, the Mojo actually smoothened the low end, making it more clear and fluent, and brought the mids a little more up-front. I then switched to the Dunu DN2000J, and here it gave me a better soundstage, improved the instrument separation and smoothed the high end, reducing sensibly any sibilance.
> It feels like the Mojo is working a little magic on the phones i'm using, organising better what the headphone is doing good, and improving on what the headphone is lacking.
> I'll keep switching to my other 15 headphones to see if the magic continues.
> 
> ...


 
 We await your verdict
  


morinu said:


> First 2 hours with the Mojo and it is blowing my mind with the HD600... I can't believe how good they are together...


 
 Welcome to the club.


----------



## masterpfa

x relic x said:


> On the top, that way I use the feet on the Mojo and the volume and power button aren't pressed accidentally. Lots of examples in this thread's gallery of how people stack their Mojo, like this one of mine.


 
 Just re-united my AK100 and Mojo after a period of using the Onkyo DP-X1.
 I had to do a double take as I thought to myself, I don't remember posting this picture 
 Same model, colour, case and interconnect only the headphone connected is different. I even have the same worktop surface (OK that laast one not strictly true) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I had been waiting for my replacement Sys-concept cable.
 Now I have returned to the compact size stack I need for my commute.


----------



## Ra97oR

This is how I currently have my Mojo as when I am carrying it around in my pocket.
  
 I feed it with my phone in a different pocket to reduce bulk.


----------



## Currawong

x relic x said:


> wcdchee said:
> 
> 
> > I understand, and that's why I didn't quite believe what I was hearing, I went into the blind test expecting to find out that transport mattering was just ********. Imagine how stunned I was to hear the difference.
> ...


 
  
 I don't have a Femto clock version of the M1 and was expecting zero difference between using it and the AK100 as the transport. However, much like I had with the Hugo, the best results I got sonically were with the coax input. In the Hugo's case, it was with Soundaware's D100PRO. I have no idea why, unless one of the devices has an output that isn't bit perfect. If not that, the only thing I could speculate is that the Hugo and Mojo's electronics have to perform less timing recovery and the internal electronics end up generating less noise themselves.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

ike1985 said:


> @robwatts @mojo ideas
> 
> How about an impedance module that allowed us to adjust output impedance until we perfectly matched mojo to our ciems/headphones?




Actually, starting from an effective zero ohm impedance from the Mojo, there's a very cheap and simple "impedance module" for any CIEM or headphones: it's called a headphone cable / extension cable with in-line volume control. They put a variable resistor between the amp output and each headphone channel.

Unfortunately I don't see such an "impedance adapter" ever becoming a HiFi item. Or do I...?


----------



## x RELIC x

currawong said:


> I don't have a Femto clock version of the M1 and was expecting zero difference between using it and the AK100 as the transport. However, much like I had with the Hugo, the best results I got sonically were with the coax input. In the Hugo's case, it was with Soundaware's D100PRO. I have no idea why, unless one of the devices has an output that isn't bit perfect. If not that, the only thing I could speculate is that the Hugo and Mojo's electronics have to perform less timing recovery and the internal electronics end up generating less noise themselves.




What I found absolutely shocking was the clear and unexpected difference between the AK240 and the AK100 mk2 with the exact same optical connector.


----------



## x RELIC x

joe bloggs said:


> Actually, starting from an effective zero ohm impedance from the Mojo, there's a very cheap and simple "impedance module" for any CIEM or headphones: it's called a headphone cable / extension cable with in-line volume control. They put a variable resistor between the amp output and each headphone channel.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't see such an "impedance adapter" ever becoming a HiFi item. Or do I...?




That would explain the difference I heard with the different cables included with the Sennheiser Momentum (v1.0) that I briefly owned.


----------



## Multimediers

mython said:


> I haven't seen any MK*2*-appropriate TRRS-to-mono-TRS cables on Taobao, using the suggested search term
> 
> .


 
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=5706.1529727.a31f1.4.SmNVtI&scm=1007.11502.21311.100200300000003&id=528390962477&pvid=5e6a9193-0115-4887-a3ba-6f1ee2d8530f
  
 not trying to help them ad. here but just an example from Taobao for available options of 3.5mm coaxial cable for Fiio Mk2s with Mojo


----------



## WCDchee

x relic x said:


> What I found absolutely shocking was the clear and unexpected difference between the AK240 and the AK100 mk2 with the exact same optical connector.




I know, same with the x5 and the m1pro, and they're both coaxial!


----------



## x RELIC x

multimediers said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=5706.1529727.a31f1.4.SmNVtI&scm=1007.11502.21311.100200300000003&id=528390962477&pvid=5e6a9193-0115-4887-a3ba-6f1ee2d8530f
> 
> not trying to help them ad. here but just an example from Taobao for available options of 3.5mm coaxial cable for Fiio Mk2s with Mojo




That's very helpful for a lot of owners. Curious why they use a TRS plug at Mojo end when a TS plug is all that's required.


----------



## Multimediers

x relic x said:


> That's very helpful for a lot of owners. Curious why they use a TRS plug at Mojo end when a TS plug is all that's required.


 

 I am curious on this point, too. Anyway, it will not make any difference in performance.


----------



## audi0nick128

Interesting to hear about the Esther m1 (pro) and the reported experiences. 
I am not certain how these differences in SQ can be explained. But when Mr. Rob Watts says his DACs are immune to jitter I do believe him. 
That being said I can imagine other effects beeing responsible for difference in SQ. Rob mentioned disruptive currents have to be taken in account. 
This might explain a recovery reclocker to be effective when used with mojo. It might just be the cleaner power supply. 
So now it seems like the system to check out might be Esther-Mojo-Ether C 
Speaking of those stray currents again, did anyone test Mojo with a grounding device, like a entry level Minimus Entreq Grounding Box? 

Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

audi0nick128 said:


> Interesting to hear about the Esther m1 (pro) and the reported experiences.
> I am not certain how these differences in SQ can be explained. But when Mr. Rob Watts says his DACs are immune to jitter I do believe him.
> That being said I can imagine other effects beeing responsible for difference in SQ. Rob mentioned disruptive currents have to be taken in account.
> This might explain a recovery reclocker to be effective when used with mojo. It might just be the cleaner power supply.
> ...




The differences I heard was with an optical connection, which is immune to 'stray currents'. I really think that it's down to the way the player is decoding the file and _perhaps_ (just a hunch) there may be DSP going on in some players that aren't being advertised. Of course, strictly speaking of what I've heard on my devices. RF noise and other 'stray currents' may affect other players, but I'm still doubtful it's jitter that would cause a difference.


----------



## catspaw

Dat Tech Specs: "True Reference Grade - Mastering Quality".
  
 I understand putting that in description, but in tech specs?


----------



## audi0nick128

x relic x said:


> The differences I heard was with an optical connection, which is immune to 'stray currents'. I really think that it's down to the way the player is decoding the file and _perhaps_ (just a hunch) there may be DSP going on in some players that aren't being advertised. Of course, strictly speaking of what I've heard on my devices. RF noise and other 'stray currents' may affect other players, but I'm still doubtful it's jitter that would cause a difference.




YEAH right you said it was optical connection... So I'm going with what you said before 
But one might argue if COAXIAL is totally immune to grounding problems...


----------



## sonickarma

currawong said:


> I don't have a Femto clock version of the M1 and was expecting zero difference between using it and the AK100 as the transport. However, much like I had with the Hugo, the best results I got sonically were with the coax input. In the Hugo's case, it was with Soundaware's D100PRO. I have no idea why, unless one of the devices has an output that isn't bit perfect. If not that, the only thing I could speculate is that the Hugo and Mojo's electronics have to perform less timing recovery and the internal electronics end up generating less noise themselves.


 
  
 Are there any differences/implications apart from plug tightness/depth if I use a non coaxial cable to send coax signal - as it sound pretty impressive using my crystal cable and Esther M1 Vitality - Sending DSD with no problems


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> multimediers said:
> 
> 
> > https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=5706.1529727.a31f1.4.SmNVtI&scm=1007.11502.21311.100200300000003&id=528390962477&pvid=5e6a9193-0115-4887-a3ba-6f1ee2d8530f
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks, I appreciate the effort.
  
 However, I'm not confident that that is wired correctly for Fiio X3ii/X5ii. It _might_ be, but I'd need confirmation from a head-fier who's actually tried it, before suggesting others consider buying it.


----------



## WCDchee

sonickarma said:


> Are there any differences/implications apart from plug tightness/depth if I use a non coaxial cable to send coax signal - as it sound pretty impressive using my crystal cable and Esther M1 Vitality - Sending DSD with no problems




A proper coaxial cable made for digital transmission should sound even better


----------



## Currawong

sonickarma said:


> Are there any differences/implications apart from plug tightness/depth if I use a non coaxial cable to send coax signal - as it sound pretty impressive using my crystal cable and Esther M1 Vitality - Sending DSD with no problems


 
  
 Probably not at that length, but without testing with a 'scope it is impossible to say for sure. TRS plugs don't have the correct characteristic impedance anyway.


----------



## BIG666

Extreme question...
 Someone knows how to make the balls frosted look restored to its original state?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

big666 said:


> Extreme question...
> 
> Someone knows how to make the balls frosted look restored to its original state?




I thought you were going to say your balls had fallen off and you want to know how to put them back in...


----------



## BIG666

joe bloggs said:


> I thought you were going to say your balls had fallen off and you want to know how to put them back in...


 
 No.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I would like to find out a cleaning method that makes the original look of balls back.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I don't know if this belongs here or at "Mojo's Greatest Hits" but I thought to share this thought with others this morning. 
  
 Audiophile equipment likely makes many of us more 'critical' in our listening.  I went through this process testing various DACs and amps, after settling on headphones, and even of recent weeks, I went through this in in ear monitors for walking/hiking with Mojo.  
  
 I find that with Mojo, not only am I using 'critical listening' and saying within myself, 'I did not hear that acoustic backing on Billy Joel before!" but my critical listening is very enjoyable with Mojo, elevating just above "can I hear this detail", to being 'lost' in the enjoyment of the music.  Perhaps this is the subjective meaning of "musicality" with Mojo. 
  
 Yes, it is critical listening, but it is more with Mojo.  Perhaps it is that elusive and difficult to understand science of 'timing' and length of notes, but it is 'easy' listening for hours.


----------



## chefboyarlee

Can I ask a VERY stupid question please.  Just hooked up my mojo to my macbook pro.  The toslink works just fine.  The micro usb does not.  I did not plug it into the micro charging port.   I set the MBP to output mojo usb.  Do I need a special micro usb cable???
  
 Thanks


----------



## Mython

chefboyarlee said:


> I set the MBP to output mojo usb.  Do I need a special micro usb cable???


 
  
 For use with a MBP, no, you definitely do not need a special microUSB cable (OTG, etc.). The standard USB cable that is supplied in the Mojo box is all you need to connect a Mojo to a MBP, so I'm not sure what is causing your current issue.


----------



## rbalcom

chefboyarlee said:


> Can I ask a VERY stupid question please.  Just hooked up my mojo to my macbook pro.  The toslink works just fine.  The micro usb does not.  I did not plug it into the micro charging port.   I set the MBP to output mojo usb.  Do I need a special micro usb cable???
> 
> Thanks


 

 A second part of getting the Mojo to work with OS X is to run the Audio MIDI Setup App (located in the Utilities Folder) to set the Mojo output sample rate to match what the Mojo can input (or what you are playing or maybe just 44100.0 Hz). Set it to 44100.0 Hz and see if you can hear it play. This only has to be done once unless you change what you are listening to a higher sample rate.
  
 I am assuming you have a data cable since you said you set the output to Mojo usb so the MBP must see it.


----------



## shultzee

chefboyarlee said:


> Can I ask a VERY stupid question please.  Just hooked up my mojo to my macbook pro.  The toslink works just fine.  The micro usb does not.  I did not plug it into the micro charging port.   I set the MBP to output mojo usb.  Do I need a special micro usb cable???
> 
> Thanks


 

 Make sure its a charge/sync cable.   I am using a simple usb to micro (Samsung cable) with my MB pro and it works great.


----------



## chefboyarlee

Did both.  Still nothing.


----------



## Mython

mython said:


> I've been gradually updating the various sections of Post #3, but the reason I haven't yet got around to updating the Co-ax section is because I've been seeking some commercially-available single-cable solutions for Fiio owners, and that's not proving too easy, at the moment.
> 
> Essentially, Fiio X3ii and X5ii need one of these:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


mython said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > multimediers said:
> ...


 
  
  
_*I somehow overlooked this post, from a while back, showing the Moon-Audio Fiio Mk2 co-ax cable with right-angle plugs:*_
  


duy le said:


> Today I completely equipped all accessories for my Mojo stack: the button accident protected pad from Japan and the coax cable from Moon Audio to replace the one I bought on Ebay.


----------



## warrior1975

Nice. I like that sucker a lot. I might get that cable and fo double faced tape, move mojo up on the X7 and lose some of that annoying cable.


----------



## Mython

Don't forget the silicone cycle band option for strapping the Mojo to a device without obscuring the screen (if you want to move Mojo further up and not just strap it to the 'no-screen' lower portion of the X7, I mean):
  


evolutionx said:


> For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.


----------



## warrior1975

Nice alternative as usual from you bro. Not sure which I prefer, probably that would be easier as I'm the least handy individual there is, with terrible ears to boot. Mojo is almost wasted on me.


----------



## rbalcom

chefboyarlee said:


> Did both.  Still nothing.


 

 I would look at hardware issues then. Try a different usb cable and maybe the second usb port on the MBP. Does the Mojo work with another source connected to its usb input?
  
 It sounds as if your MBP is configured properly and that fact that it shows the Mojo via usb in the sound output list would make me believe that it is connection is working fine. Not sure what to tell you to check next. Do you have another usb speaker you could try?


----------



## noobandroid

chefboyarlee said:


> Did both.  Still nothing.



try a different port and cable?


----------



## chefboyarlee

I've tried 3 micro usb cables.  Tried both usb ports on 2 macbook pros.  I went to get a camera connection kit just now and it works using the micro usb that came in the box, so its not the cable or the mojo.  It's something with the settings I think.  At least it's not the mojo.


----------



## Jangir

Good afternoon! 
 I purchased Chord Mojo a week ago and when I play DSD256 files (11.2 MHz) it stops several times during a song, as if there is no enough power to decode.
 I use iPad Air2/iPhone 6 with CCK connected to the Mojo with the supplied cable. The player is Onkyo HF, full (paid) version and I use DoP. The songs that I tried to play are downloaded from nativedsd website and the album is “8 Ensembles in 1 bit”.
 Description of Onkyo HF player on AppStore says it supports DSD256 11.2 MHz, but probably it is not. I checked the settings of the player, read almost all related topics, but could not find an answer.
 Can you please advise whether my Mojo is faulty or it is Onkyo HF player.


----------



## captblaze

jangir said:


> Good afternoon!
> I purchased Chord Mojo a week ago and when I play DSD256 files (11.2 MHz) it stops several times during a song, as if there is no enough power to decode.
> I use iPad Air2/iPhone 6 with CCK connected to the Mojo with the supplied cable. The player is Onkyo HF, full (paid) version and I use DoP. The songs that I tried to play are downloaded from nativedsd website and the album is “8 Ensembles in 1 bit”.
> Description of Onkyo HF player on AppStore says it supports DSD256 11.2 MHz, but probably it is not. I checked the settings of the player, read almost all related topics, but could not find an answer.
> Can you please advise whether my Mojo is faulty or it is Onkyo HF player


 
  
  
 the mobile device is the culprit. I play identical dsd files with foobar on both a mobile device and my home computer... the mobile device is prone to stutter, but my home rig never misses a beat.
  
 this is my experience... I'm sure there is someone ready to contradict me


----------



## noobandroid

captblaze said:


> the mobile device is the culprit. I play identical dsd files with foobar on both a mobile device and my home computer... the mobile device is prone to stutter, but my home rig never misses a beat.
> 
> this is my experience... I'm sure there is someone ready to contradict me



is there a way to increase buffer lika android uapp? it will reduce stuttering


----------



## captblaze

noobandroid said:


> is there a way to increase buffer lika android uapp? it will reduce stuttering


 
  
 changing the buffer size can help, but you cant get a golf ball through a garden hose no matter how long the delay. mobile phones dedicate part of the processor and memory to the actual function the device was designed for. and there is only so much that a mobile processor can do (even the best multi threaded ones).


----------



## Carl6868

jangir said:


> Good afternoon!
> I purchased Chord Mojo a week ago and when I play DSD256 files (11.2 MHz) it stops several times during a song, as if there is no enough power to decode.
> I use iPad Air2/iPhone 6 with CCK connected to the Mojo with the supplied cable. The player is Onkyo HF, full (paid) version and I use DoP. The songs that I tried to play are downloaded from nativedsd website and the album is “8 Ensembles in 1 bit”.
> Description of Onkyo HF player on AppStore says it supports DSD256 11.2 MHz, but probably it is not. I checked the settings of the player, read almost all related topics, but could not find an answer.
> Can you please advise whether my Mojo is faulty or it is Onkyo HF player.




Yeah as captblaze says its down to the hardware, that Dsd album is the hardest to play as its octuplet dsd, it stutters on both my iPod and iPad using onkyo player, the only perfect playback beside my PC is on my moto x force phone using uapp.


----------



## jincuteguy

Does anyone Mojo gets hot when there's no audio is playing? Maybe mine is something wrong with the battery?


----------



## Ike1985

No dsd playback issues onkyo with s7 edge or iphone with onkyo. No issues with uapp on android.


----------



## bytor33

Where are you guys getting that 8 ensembles in one bit album? I get brief cut outs with double rate DSD on my iPhone 6 so I'm sure it would cut out even more with quad. Can anyone with an iPhone 6s test if they get the same cutouts on double or quad rate DSD?


----------



## Jangir

Onkyo HF player does not have an option to change the buffer size. 
  
 I made a conclusion, based on responses (THANK YOU) that ipad/iphone+Onkyo HF combo is not able to supply Mojo with stable 5.6 and 11.2 MHz data to decode.


----------



## Jangir

bytor33 said:


> Where are you guys getting that 8 ensembles in one bit album? I get brief cut outs with double rate DSD on my iPhone 6 so I'm sure it would cut out even more with quad. Can anyone with an iPhone 6s test if they get the same cutouts on double or quad rate DSD?


 
 There was a coupon in the Mojo box when I bought it. There was a reference to the site to download it from (free).
 And for quad rate - I tested it today, there are even more cutouts


----------



## rbalcom

chefboyarlee said:


> I've tried 3 micro usb cables.  Tried both usb ports on 2 macbook pros.  I went to get a camera connection kit just now and it works using the micro usb that came in the box, so its not the cable or the mojo.  It's something with the settings I think.  At least it's not the mojo.


 

 Well, my experience is that it just works. I use mine all the time on my iMac and it just connects and works. I don't remember having to change any settings. Changing the MIDI settings just keeps OS X from upsampling the signal it sends to the Mojo.
  
 So, I got out my Macbook Pro, Model 11,1 running OS X Version 10.11.4 which I have never used the Mojo with, and connected it. Turned the Mojo on and it just worked, upsampling to 768kHz because the MIDI settings default to the highest the connected device will take. Turn the Mojo off and the sound shifts back to the internal speakers.
  
 Sorry, but I have no idea what else you can try.


----------



## Ike1985

I hvave deletrd all my dsd files and replaced them with cd 16/44.1 flac rips. Flac sounds better on chord dacs than dsd. Save your hard drive space, dsd isn't an improvement and actually just wastes space


----------



## Xacxac

No problem playing DSD on my iPhone SE and iPad Air 2. But then my devices are 'clean' (well-maintained).

Try to close all browser tabs, force close background apps, etc. If that doesn't help, increasing buffer size won't help much. All modern iOS devices have fast storage (check Anandtech). I think the bottleneck is processing power or software optimization. I suspect Onkyo HF doesn't optimized as the latest iPhones are more powerful than most android phones.


----------



## bytor33

xacxac said:


> No problem playing DSD on my iPhone SE and iPad Air 2. But then my devices are 'clean' (well-maintained).




Have you tried double or quad rate DSD though? No one is having problems with single rate DSD. I'm just curious if the 6s or iPad Pros have the extra speed necessary to power through whatever is causing double and quad rate DSD's to skip.


----------



## warrior1975

How costly is quad dsd? How much space does it take opposed to a flac file? Has anyone heard it on mojo vs flac?


----------



## noobandroid

warrior1975 said:


> How costly is quad dsd? How much space does it take opposed to a flac file? Has anyone heard it on mojo vs flac?



q-dsd is much more space consuming for little gains over flac, i have same songs on flac and d-dsd and q-dsd and only get minor refinements in the music


----------



## Jangir

For the same song in DSD64 - 113Mb, DSD128 - 226Mb, DSD256 - 552Mb. Unfortunately, I do not have FLAC version to compare the size.


----------



## bytor33

warrior1975 said:


> How costly is quad dsd? How much space does it take opposed to a flac file? Has anyone heard it on mojo vs flac?




It takes up A LOT of space. There really aren't a lot of quad rate stuff out there, just random things like that 8 Ensembles in 1 Bit. 

The one double rate DSD album I have is Tea for the Tillerman and that takes up around 3gb. I personally think it sounds amazing and is the best I've heard the album. 

Comparing a lot of these DSD albums to flac is useless most of the time because the DSD is usually a different master. One thing most of these DSD albums have going for them though is great dynamic range. People can crap on DSD all they want but it's simply the best sounding version of many of my favorite albums.


----------



## warrior1975

Have you guys tried different dsd formats on mojo? I haven't tried abing music formats in years. Maybe now, I'd be able to hear a difference between them with mojo? Last time I heard a difference was between <320 to alac, flac, or to 320.


----------



## masterpfa

jangir said:


> There was a coupon in the Mojo box when I bought it. There was a reference to the site to download it from (free).
> And for quad rate - I tested it today, there are even more cutouts


 
 Great album for demonstrating the Mojo's capabilities. Any issues will most likely be on the transport used, the power of the CPU of the device. Remember the Mojo just deals with the data fed into it, provision of that data will be down to the source ie iPhone, Android phone or DAP.
  
 This has got me thinking, I wonder if the forthcoming SD attachment will handle DSD 11.2Mkz files (only asking out of interest)


----------



## warrior1975

I should check that out. I totally forgot it was included in my childish Xmas level excitement.


----------



## Duy Le

These are the connectors of Black Dragon coax cable from Moon Audio.



These are much better than connectors of EBay cable



I think you could ask @Peterek to make your cable with more options (cable, sleeve color ...)


----------



## TheTrace

Mojo arrived far earlier than expected, waiting for my USB adapter to come in the morning. What apps are recommended with iPhone? I'm seeing Onkyo quite a bit.


----------



## masterpfa

warrior1975 said:


> I should check that out. I totally forgot it was included in my childish Xmas level excitement.


 
 First thing I did after setting my Mojo up for it's first charge, after all I did have 10+ hours to play with


----------



## warrior1975

I was scrambling to find a USB otg cable, sidetracked me completely.


----------



## Mediahound

My video review is up:


[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/U-XDVhNMIZY[\video]


----------



## x RELIC x

Good video review, but the buttons still work when you set the volume to the line level shortcut. Also, Mojo does not have galvanic isolation.


----------



## rkt31

I don't think any Android can play quad dsd stutter free. I tried double dsd on Android and even at large buffer setting in uapp it was no stutter free. for double dsd and quad dsd better to use Windows via foobar. I have tried quad dsd and it plays in Windows to mojo without any problems.


----------



## rkt31

BTW has anybody compared mojo with vinyl ?


----------



## Currawong

chefboyarlee said:


> I've tried 3 micro usb cables.  Tried both usb ports on 2 macbook pros.  I went to get a camera connection kit just now and it works using the micro usb that came in the box, so its not the cable or the mojo.  It's something with the settings I think.  At least it's not the mojo.


 
  
 Wait.... Camera Connection Kit? That's for iPhones and iPads. 
  
 Can you post a screenshot of your Audio Midi Set-up settings for the Mojo with everything set up?
  
  


jincuteguy said:


> Does anyone Mojo gets hot when there's no audio is playing? Maybe mine is something wrong with the battery?


 
  
 It gets quite warm, especially if you're charging at the same time.


----------



## Xacxac

OK, finally I able to do testing of playing DSD64 & DSD256 on iPad Air 2 with Onkyo HF player. No background app, no other activity besides playing DSD files.
  
 DSD64: no stutter & interruption at all.
 DSD256: there are interruptions but I wouldn't say stutter as the pause happens less than 10 times per song.
  
 Interesting finding:
 Clearing memory (force closing Onkyo HF) won't affect the interruption. In other words, the pauses happen at the exact time frame before & after closing the app. I don't think memory/buffer is the problem. I strongly suspect the app isn't really optimized or the chip isn't powerful enough to process DSD. Does anyone own Neplayer, another iOS hi-res player, to compare?
  
 Here's the data table of song size across many formats & compression rates (credit: Archimago's Musings, http://archimago.blogspot.com)


----------



## jmills8

jincuteguy said:


> Does anyone Mojo gets hot when there's no audio is playing? Maybe mine is something wrong with the battery?


mine will get hot when its in my pocket.


----------



## Mojo ideas

captblaze said:


> the mobile device is the culprit. I play identical dsd files with foobar on both a mobile device and my home computer... the mobile device is prone to stutter, but my home rig never misses a beat.
> 
> this is my experience... I'm sure there is someone ready to contradict me


 All DSD file playing is verydemanding of the processor 256 files are even more so


----------



## Mojo ideas

jmills8 said:


> mine will get hot when its in my pocket.


 When it's switched on its not being charged and its doing nothing it will be generating just over one Watt of heat from the inactive electronics. This heat will be passed to its Aluminium case. It'd the case cannot convect or radiate that heat away its temperature will rise until its thermal shut down will operate. So it will feel warm. I'm sure your unit is behaving normally and mojo is just gently reminding you to turn it off when your not listening to it.


----------



## jmills8

mojo ideas said:


> When it's switched on its not being charged and its doing nothing it will be generating just over one Watt of heat from the inactive electronics. This heat will be passed to its Aluminium case. It'd the case cannot convect or radiate that heat away its temperature will rise until its thermal shut down will operate. So it will feel warm. I'm sure your unit is behaving normally and mojo is just gently reminding you to turn it off when your not listening to it.


 I meant when my Mojo is on and I am listening to music on the go I will have my stack (phone and mojo) in my pocket. When I take my stack out (no that sicko, I mean my phone and mojo) the Mojo wil be pretty hot. When the Mojo is off its cold.


----------



## wahsmoh

Mojo and I enjoying the spoils  won $200 in video poker and left the casino before I got the itch to spend any of it


----------



## masterpfa

wahsmoh said:


> Mojo and I enjoying the spoils
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Be careful Mojo might just end up with your winnings in some way or another (cable upgrade, custom interconnect........)

 You know what I'm saying is true


----------



## flyingrhinorec

Hey,
 mojo + se846 + iphone 6 could be a good combination for the road? + for home using?


----------



## masterpfa

flyingrhinorec said:


> Hey,
> mojo + se846 + iphone 6 could be a good combination for the road? + for home using?


 
 I think it could well be, I have not tried the SE846 for long enough to comment, but to all intent and purposes they have been lauded by many as being very good.
 The mojo I do know off and the iPhone 6 is also meant to be a decent device.
 Go for it I say


----------



## flyingrhinorec

masterpfa said:


> I think it could well be, I have not tried the SE846 for long enough to comment, but to all intent and purposes they have been lauded by many as being very good.
> The mojo I do know off and the iPhone 6 is also meant to be a decent device.
> Go for it I say


 
  
 Thank you


----------



## Takeanidea

flyingrhinorec said:


> Thank you


 

 Why the SE846 out of interest? What does it bring to the party specifically? I'm sorry I've not heard it but clear;y there is an awful; lot of choice out there in that price bracket, including some Custom IEMs and some Hybrid IEMSs
 No qualms about the Mojo as a choice of course


----------



## flyingrhinorec

takeanidea said:


> Why the SE846 out of interest? What does it bring to the party specifically? I'm sorry I've not heard it but clear;y there is an awful; lot of choice out there in that price bracket, including some Custom IEMs and some Hybrid IEMSs
> No qualms about the Mojo as a choice of course



i am kinda new on the audiophile stuffs and used to have the IE800 but didnt like them at all.
they are so much NOT comfortable and only thing i really liked on them was the soundstage and the clarity.
on the other side, i tried the SE846 few times for few hours and i was amazed by the powerful and by the sound they made.
mids and basses driving me crazy.
plus i have a chance to grab the SE846 for a good price so why not?
what else would you recommend me for mojo,iphone 6 combo? (earphones)
thanks.


----------



## Lohb

wahsmoh said:


> Mojo and I enjoying the spoils
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I thought that was some kind of UBER tube amp you had the mojo plugged into at first....


----------



## Mython

lohb said:


> wahsmoh said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  
 Nevermind that; he's wearing his headphones _sideways_ in the window reflection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oh well, at least he's got his Mojo on, properly


----------



## masterpfa

flyingrhinorec said:


> i am kinda new on the audiophile stuffs and used to have the IE800 but didnt like them at all.
> they are so much NOT comfortable and only thing i really liked on them was the soundstage and the clarity.
> on the other side, i tried the SE846 few times for few hours and i was amazed by the powerful and by the sound they made.
> mids are basses driving me crazy.
> ...


 
 You will always get a differing of opinions when that question is asked, I'm sure had you not mentioned it some may have suggested the IE800's

 I would say the SE846 are a fine choice, although I am not talking from personal experience. You may get a deluge of suggestions so I would say grab the SE846 and if you don't like them you can always sell them on probably at no loss if you get them for a good price yourself in the first place.


----------



## masterpfa

lohb said:


> I thought that was some kind of UBER tube amp you had the mojo plugged into at first....


 
 I thought that too on first seeing this picture


----------



## wdh777

flyingrhinorec said:


> Hey,
> mojo + se846 + iphone 6 could be a good combination for the road? + for home using?




This is my exact portable rig and it works great. I got a small pelican case that fits the mojo, SE846 and cable including CCK. It works and sounds great. I don't use IEMs though for home listening so my home rig is very different.


----------



## flyingrhinorec

masterpfa said:


> You will always get a differing of opinions when that question is asked, I'm sure had you not mentioned it some may have suggested the IE800's
> 
> I would say the SE846 are a fine choice, although I am not talking from personal experience. You may get a deluge of suggestions so I would say grab the SE846 and if you don't like them you can always sell them on probably at no loss if you get them for a good price yourself in the first place.


 
  
 I will stick with the se846 actually at the moment.




  


wdh777 said:


> This is my exact portable rig and it works great. I got a small pelican case that fits the mojo, SE846 and cable including CCK. It works and sounds great. I don't use IEMs though for home listening so my home rig is very different.


 
  
 Nice.
 Can you explain the improves of the se846 with the mojo?
 thanks!


----------



## Takeanidea

Sounds like the SE846 is what you will like. That sounds to me like you have made a good choice I wouldn't recommend anything different. It's based on your personal experience after all


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I have the Mojo with the Beyerdynamic T1 (2nd gen).  
  
 The 2nd gen appealed to me specifically for the detachable cord.  These were outside my budget and I wanted to make sure they outlived me. 
  
 From there, I have gone through various DACs (trying the 'next model up' repeatedly) and Amps, including the very well made and pleasing sound of the Beyerdynamic A20 amp.  
  
 The Mojo displaced all.
  
 Everything was sold; desk top and portable.  
  
 Most all of my music time is at home, as I work at home 80% plus, of my time.  I have little need for IEMs so I have not spent much money.  I have my wife's Bose (mine broke) and then I purchased the Fiio EX1 which are surprisingly well made with good sound stage, but as others have found, the Mojo is somewhat tyrannical and demands good listening.
  
 A fumbled with a few and ended up with the Shure 535 on a terrific deal.  This is great for treadmill and hiking as it is "enough"; I don't want to hear better ones!  
  
 Mojo is with me on the treadmill and lifting, and on hikes.  I just needed something good enough for the short time. 
  
 The connection to iPhone is not great, so I look forward to the module to make things more complete.   I recognize others use IEMs for a majority of their listening.  Had this been me, with the Mojo, I would seek the best I could afford, as I did with the T1s.  It was going to be Beyerdynamic T1 or Sennheiser 800, or something that is an 'end game' purchase.  Mojo is demanding.  
  
 The 846 do sound like a good choice...I just don't dare demo it!


----------



## audiohol

The Aurisonics asg2.5 is a very good option in the same price bracket as the se846. However go for these only if you love bass!


----------



## M Coupe

Over time, If you like the SE846 but find you want an upgrade on that type of sound, the Noble K10 is a clear upgrade path.  It offers 90% of the bass, clearer and more transparent mids while retaining the same directional sound and finally has far less roll-off in the treble.  If Shure were to have built the SE1046, I bet it would sound a lot like the Noble K10.
  
 Today my portable arsenal is KSE1500 and Noble K10.  I do have the  Mojo and Hugo but find the Sony ZX2 right into the KSE amp via line out on ZX2 is a killer portable rig.  It has better synergy than the AK240 I had previously.  I do travel with my Mojo for those occasions where I want a little better separation.


----------



## jmills8

audiohol said:


> The Aurisonics asg2.5 is a very good option in the same price bracket as the se846. However go for these only if you love bass!


 The 2.5 with Mojo is pure audio bliss. The Mojo really brings out the treble and mids. The icing on the audio cake is being able to EQ the Mojo. Now Im getting thunderous sub bass.


----------



## masterpfa

peter hyatt said:


> I recognize others use IEMs for a majority of their listening.  Had this been me, with the Mojo, I would seek the best I could afford, as I did with the T1s.
> 
> The 846 do sound like a good choice...I just don't dare demo it!


 
 (Subliminal messaging)
  
SE846
SE846
SE846


----------



## rbalcom

wdh777 said:


> This is my exact portable rig and it works great. I got a small pelican case that fits the mojo, SE846 and cable including CCK. It works and sounds great. I don't use IEMs though for home listening so my home rig is very different.


 

 Which Pelican case are you using?


----------



## Delayeed

Quick question so for desktop usage you would have 1 USB coming from the computer for audio playback and a 2nd USB coming from the wall to the charger port to supply power on the MoJo?


----------



## wahsmoh

masterpfa said:


> Be careful Mojo might just end up with your winnings in some way or another (cable upgrade, custom interconnect........)
> 
> 
> You know what I'm saying is true




Hahha my winnings are going to offset the gear I already purchased for the Mojo >.< about $160 in overpriced but well made interconnects.


----------



## Mython

delayeed said:


> Quick question so for desktop usage you would have 1 USB coming from the computer for audio playback and a 2nd USB coming from the wall to the charger port to supply power on the MoJo?


 
  
  
 Yes, that will work perfectly, or some computers supply enough current from a USB3 port, to feed power to Mojos charging port, whilst Mojos _data_ port is being connected to another USB port.
  
 But go ahead and use your proposed solution. It will work perfectly, as long as your wall charger can supply Mojo with _at least_ 1 amp of current.
  
 By the way, Mojo may become warm whilst you are using it plugged into a charger, but don't be concerned.
  
 Plenty of information on all-things-Mojo, in *post #3*
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## Delayeed

mython said:


> Yes, that will work perfectly, or some computers supply enough current from a USB3 port, to feed power to Mojos charging port, whilst Mojos _data_ port is being connected to another USB port.


 
 Oh thanks yeah that helps. With my first USB powered DAC I plugged in the back of my motherboard and I was like hmm this is less bass than without a DAC... like 1 year after, I plugged it into the front panel USB port and it sounded much better and had noticeably more bass haha. Turned out my motherboard was not supplying enough power so that kinda made me paranoid about power but yeah awesome.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there. 
After the last update of UAPP to 2.5.8 I feel that I have to turn the volume of Mojo a few clicks higher to get to the same loudness factor prior to the update... Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## esm87

Hi guys haven't posted on here for past week or so, i ordered the vibro labs Aria this week, they wont start shipping now until start of may.

Now I have to convert all my files to higher quality than mp3 since I got good enough IEM's sorted.

Will go back and demo the mojo again then. Have also heard intereating things about the new dragonfly dacs eslecially the red. Will try that also as its very small and portable.

Id like to hear the mojo give me the full benefit with quality IEM's and files to see the difference to my set up of cayin c5 and sabre android dac


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Hi guys haven't posted on here for past week or so, i ordered the vibro labs Aria this week, they wont start shipping now until start of may.
> 
> Now I have to convert all my files to higher quality than mp3 since I got good enough IEM's sorted.
> 
> ...




Please don't ever convert MP3 to lossless. There is absolutely nothing to gain. When music is compressed as a lossy format the information lost is gone forever. Unfortunately you need to start with lossless in the first place so re-sourcing your music is necessary if wanting to go to a lossless format from a lossy format.


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Please don't ever convert MP3 to lossless. There is absolutely nothing to gain. When music is compressed as a lossy format the information lost is gone forever. Unfortunately you need to start with lossless in the first place so re-sourcing your music is necessary if wanting to go to a lossless format from a lossy format.


oh ye of course, I intend to rebuy original albums and start from scratch unfortunately lol


----------



## lunah

I have some issues getting the mojo to work with Steam tonight.. All steam games is muted. Have turned the mojo on/off, restarted the computer and other speakers does work


----------



## warrior1975

esm87 said:


> oh ye of course, I intend to rebuy original albums and start from scratch unfortunately lol




I'm sure you know, but don't go crazy. Make sure you research, find the appropriate source, and try before you invest a ton of money. See if you hear a difference, and of course, if it's worth it.


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> I'm sure you know, but don't go crazy. Make sure you research, find the appropriate source, and try before you invest a ton of money. See if you hear a difference, and of course, if it's worth it.


I dont even know how to convert the original files from a cd to FLAC, im sure I'll work it out lol. I will use my phone like before but this time I will have quality IEM's and higher quality files.

The new dragonfly red interests me also. So many people talking about how they can hear this difference etc, it must be audible. Maybe im just deaf, more likely scenario lol


----------



## wahsmoh

esm87 said:


> I dont even know how to convert the original files from a cd to FLAC, im sure I'll work it out lol. I will use my phone like before but this time I will have quality IEM's and higher quality files.
> 
> The new dragonfly red interests me also. So many people talking about how they can hear this difference etc, it must be audible. Maybe im just deaf, more likely scenario lol




You can use EAC (exact audio copy) to rip CDs to FLAC or .mp3 and also dBPoweramp. I use both but prefer dBPoweramp cause it is easier to use and faster


----------



## rkt31

foobar also can rip a CD into flac. I find foobar to be best for feeding mojo or any dac. j river pads the bit to make it the maximum supported by the dac. like if you feed mojo from j river, j river shows no changes are being made still it shows feeding 32 bit to mojo. I have compared j river and foobar and found that due to 32 bit padding by j river, mojo sounds slightly 'faster' with more snap to the sound but with foobar with nothing added to the bits , mojo sounds more natural and kind of wet . I feel If properly configured mojo via asio driver using foobar is the cleanest and most direct route to dac. I disable all sounds from sound mixer even mojo is also disabled in sound mixer as mojo is connected to foobar via its asio driver. a Windows tab IMHO can be better as compared to PC or laptop as it may be less noisy.


----------



## warrior1975

Listening to Stevie Nicks Rhiannon live... Damn, intoxicating. 

I love my Mojo. I'm dead serious. I really love the little black box. It's amazing. I am still impressed by it. 

I thought I'd return it, it'd be a waste of money, I was so wrong. This might be one of my favorite musical devices ever. It's right up there with my favorite IEMS. This thing is nothing short of brilliant. I couldn't be happier (unless it had bass boost).


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> Listening to Stevie Nicks Rhiannon live... Damn, intoxicating.
> 
> I love my Mojo. I'm dead serious. I really love the little black box. It's amazing. I am still impressed by it.
> 
> I thought I'd return it, it'd be a waste of money, I was so wrong. This might be one of my favorite musical devices ever. It's right up there with my favorite IEMS. This thing is nothing short of brilliant. I couldn't be happier (unless it had bass boost).


 Listening to the Mac on which iem?


----------



## esm87

wahsmoh said:


> You can use EAC (exact audio copy) to rip CDs to FLAC or .mp3 and also dBPoweramp. I use both but prefer dBPoweramp cause it is easier to use and faster


cheers for heads up bro


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> What I found absolutely shocking was the clear and unexpected difference between the AK240 and the AK100 mk2 with the exact same optical connector.




You said you found the AK100 brighter, but didn't actually say which sound you preferred. It's only opinions but out of interest, which do you like best into Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

andrewh13 said:


> You said you found the AK100 brighter, but didn't actually say which sound you preferred. It's only opinions but out of interest, which do you like best into Mojo?




Oh boy. I don't really want to answer this..... I'd hate to be dragged in to a debate.... Well, for the team... I find the AK240 preferable to for my tastes. There, I said it. It's not because it cost more, I really don't care about that. The AK100 mk2 sounded slightly more flat while having slightly more brightness. I prefer the AK240 because of the slightly more depth and (to me) more natural sound. Again, it isn't night and day but it is noticeable (to me). Enough that it took approximately 0.0024 seconds for me to hear it. Listening with the ETHER C (1.1) plugged in to the Mojo.

I would prefer if I heard no difference because the AK100 mk2 stacks better and has a much better battery life, but there, I said it. Now I can imagine all the doubters saying the difference isn't there, as I did earlier, but it is, with the exact same optical interconnect and same tracks. Once again I'm eating my own words. Mmmmm, words.

For what it's worth I don't really hear any difference at all from the X5, X5ii, or my MacbookPro running Audirvana+ to the Mojo. Just the using the AK units as a source do I really notice the difference between the two, which has me stumped as to why. I still have to do a more recent comparison to the FiiO DAPs and figure out which AK unit stands out more between all the sources.


----------



## H20Fidelity

x relic x said:


> Oh boy. I don't really want to answer this..... I'd hate to be dragged in to a debate.... Well, for the team... I find the AK240 preferable to for my tastes. There, I said it. It's not because it cost more, I really don't care about that. The AK100 mk2 sounded slightly more flat while having slightly more brightness. I prefer the AK240 because of the slightly more depth and (to me) more natural sound. Again, it isn't night and day but it is noticeable (to me). Enough that it took approximately 0.0024 seconds for me to hear it. Listening with the ETHER C (1.1) plugged in to the Mojo.
> 
> I would prefer if I heard no difference because the AK100 mk2 stacks better and has a much better battery life, but there, I said it. Now I can imagine all the doubters saying the difference isn't there, as I did earlier, but it is, with the exact same optical interconnect and same tracks. Once again I'm eating my own words. Mmmmm, words.
> 
> For what it's worth I don't really hear any difference at all from the X5, X5ii, or my MacbookPro running Audirvana+ to the Mojo. Just the using the AK units as a source do I really notice the difference between the two, which has me stumped as to why. I still have to do a more recent comparison to the FiiO DAPs and figure out which AK unit stands out more between all the sources.


 
  
 Let it out bro, we're all here for you.


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> Let it out bro, we're all here for you.




Lol!

Must. Figure. Out. Why.

Later, I'm enjoying the music to much right now to analyze.


----------



## H20Fidelity

x relic x said:


> Lol!
> 
> Must. Figure. Out. Why.
> 
> Later, I'm enjoying the music to much right now to analyze.


 
  
 I've heard differences using various smartphones as transports, my Tralucent DAC sounds slightly different running optical or USB.
  
 The thing is, if someone doesn't agree or feel they need to prove you wrong, don't worry about it.
  
 Just scroll past the post,_ 'yep, ok, whatever..._' and move on with your life.


----------



## x RELIC x

h20fidelity said:


> I've heard differences using various smartphones as transports, my Tralucent DAC sounds slightly different running optical or USB.
> 
> The thing is, if someone doesn't agree or feel they need to prove you wrong, don't worry about it.
> 
> Just scroll past the post, _'yep, ok, whatever..._' and move on with your life.




For sure. I was being dramatic in a tongue in cheek sort of way. Too dry?


----------



## Koolpep

x relic x said:


> Oh boy. I don't really want to answer this..... I'd hate to be dragged in to a debate.... Well, for the team... I find the AK240 preferable to for my tastes. There, I said it. It's not because it cost more, I really don't care about that. The AK100 mk2 sounded slightly more flat while having slightly more brightness. I prefer the AK240 because of the slightly more depth and (to me) more natural sound. Again, it isn't night and day but it is noticeable (to me). Enough that it took approximately 0.0024 seconds for me to hear it. Listening with the ETHER C (1.1) plugged in to the Mojo.
> 
> I would prefer if I heard no difference because the AK100 mk2 stacks better and has a much better battery life, but there, I said it. Now I can imagine all the doubters saying the difference isn't there, as I did earlier, but it is, with the exact same optical interconnect and same tracks. Once again I'm eating my own words. Mmmmm, words.
> 
> For what it's worth I don't really hear any difference at all from the X5, X5ii, or my MacbookPro running Audirvana+ to the Mojo. Just the using the AK units as a source do I really notice the difference between the two, which has me stumped as to why. I still have to do a more recent comparison to the FiiO DAPs and figure out which AK unit stands out more between all the sources.


 

 Can you check if you have the EQ in the AK100 Mk2 set to off or if the PRO-EQ is on? I realized the EQ works if you use optical out (surprisingly).
  
 Cheers!


----------



## x RELIC x

koolpep said:


> Can you check if you have the EQ in the AK100 Mk2 set to off or if the PRO-EQ is on? I realized the EQ works if you use optical out (surprisingly).
> 
> Cheers!




Of course, all EQ off. I would have posted otherwise. There technically _should be zero difference_.


----------



## michaelgordon

now i can run my N6 from coax thanks again @x RELIC x im going to have to test between this and my android phone.  Thats me set for the afternoon.


----------



## GreenBow

lunah said:


> I have some issues getting the mojo to work with Steam tonight.. All steam games is muted. Have turned the mojo on/off, restarted the computer and other speakers does work


 
  
 I have to close down apps such as JRiver which I have running in WASAPI, before I can hear Steam games. Steam will be using the direct sound driver. Thus I must close down any existing app running any other sound driver before I launch Steam.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

masterpfa said:


> (Subliminal messaging)
> 
> SE846
> SE846
> SE846


 

 I know, I know....


----------



## x RELIC x

michaelgordon said:


> now i can run my N6 from coax thanks again @x RELIC x
> im going to have to test between this and my android phone.  Thats me set for the afternoon.


----------



## Wilderbeast

I'm sure this has been mentioned here before but in case you missed it: 
  
 If you don't like the CCK between iPhone and Mojo (I hate it), the L19 cable from FiiO works perfectly. It's just the right length for iPhone and Mojo to sit side-by-side, or to stack back-to-back if that's your thing. Basically, it's neater and tidier.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Not that there are many consensus agreement among audiophiles on much of anything, sans Mojo,
  
 has a _*consensus arisen *_on a apple by-passing cord for iPhone?
  
 We've got a few from 3rd post, but not a lot of commentary on which works best, or which produces static. 
  
 Can you tell I'm getting impatient for the CCK swallowing module?


----------



## warrior1975

jmills8 said:


> Listening to the Mac on which iem?




ASG G2... My oldest working IEM. I'll never sell this thing. Really sings with mojo, opens up the highs rather nicely.


----------



## Antihippy

Just want to check, is it common for the USB data port to lose connection from a slight upward motion? Had an issue with that, and got it exchanged (great service from carlton audio visual) but the new unit I have now is exhibiting the same problems fresh out of the box. Pretty inconvenient, nothing I couldn't live with, but it pretty much eliminates it as something I can put in my pockets. Is the loose USB data port common or did I just get a bad batch?


----------



## warrior1975

That is why I hate using usb. Mine doesn't do that, I have a pretty solid connection but it worries me nonetheless. I prefer using the 3.5mm for this reason.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> I would prefer if I heard no difference because the AK100 mk2 stacks better and has a much better battery life, but there, I said it.


 
  
 All the tests we do, we have to be prepared sometimes for findings we wish we didn't. Recently I've been switching over with different cans and iems between Mojo and Hugo, hearing much more of a difference than I believed previously


----------



## Delayeed

In the favour of Hugo?


----------



## betula

antihippy said:


> Just want to check, is it common for the USB data port to lose connection from a slight upward motion? Had an issue with that, and got it exchanged (great service from carlton audio visual) but the new unit I have now is exhibiting the same problems fresh out of the box. Pretty inconvenient, nothing I couldn't live with, but it pretty much eliminates it as something I can put in my pockets. Is the loose USB data port common or did I just get a bad batch?


 

 Although I never lost connection, all usb cables I tried 'stick out' from Mojo.
 Chord states they use standard usb size and I believe them, so it must be all the usb cables that have too long connectors.

 I can imagine, this could cause problems in portable use.
 I use Mojo however as desktop DAC, so movemnet is not an issue for me.

 Also, even though the cables stick out, no matter how hard I move them while plugged in, I never loose connection.

 First I would try different cables in your case.


----------



## Antihippy

Nah, I know it sticks out, but I'm not sure if the cable is the problem. Tried a variety that has the same problem.


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> Oh boy. I don't really want to answer this..... I'd hate to be dragged in to a debate.... Well, for the team... I find the AK240 preferable to for my tastes. There, I said it. It's not because it cost more, I really don't care about that. The AK100 mk2 sounded slightly more flat while having slightly more brightness. I prefer the AK240 because of the slightly more depth and (to me) more natural sound. Again, it isn't night and day but it is noticeable (to me). Enough that it took approximately 0.0024 seconds for me to hear it. Listening with the ETHER C (1.1) plugged in to the Mojo.
> 
> I would prefer if I heard no difference because the AK100 mk2 stacks better and has a much better battery life, but there, I said it. Now I can imagine all the doubters saying the difference isn't there, as I did earlier, but it is, with the exact same optical interconnect and same tracks. Once again I'm eating my own words. Mmmmm, words.
> 
> For what it's worth I don't really hear any difference at all from the X5, X5ii, or my MacbookPro running Audirvana+ to the Mojo. Just the using the AK units as a source do I really notice the difference between the two, which has me stumped as to why. I still have to do a more recent comparison to the FiiO DAPs and figure out which AK unit stands out more between all the sources.


 

 Whilst an optical cable will eliminate any external RF interference, if noise is introduced within the DAP prior to the conversion to optical it will be transmitted. Maybe the noise is introduced in the conversion process. Perhaps the older AK models are not as clean as they could have been...


----------



## Mython

wahsmoh said:


> esm87 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont even know how to convert the original files from a cd to FLAC, im sure I'll work it out lol. I will use my phone like before but this time I will have quality IEM's and higher quality files.
> ...


 
  
  
*Related post about ExactAudioCopy*


----------



## matt8268

Okay, I lurk no longer. Just pulled the trigger on a Mojo. I listened to it at SoCal meet and thought it sounded great, but didn't think myself in need of an upgrade from my current Algorhythm Solo (original version with Wolfson). Pulled the trigger for these reasons:
 - Comments in this thread! After reading impressions here, I believe liking it at the meet could translate into loving it after more listening. Meet conditions are tough, and I find brain burn in a real phenomenon for me.
 - I like that the design allows use as a variable output DAC. I can output 1V, 2V, 3V into an amp. For instance, I recently acquired a Bakoon HPA-5210mk3 with an attenuator volume control, and sometimes the jump between 2 volume notches is too much. That's with my current 2V fixed output DAC. But now I can set Mojo to 1V output for this amp (or whatever turns out to be best) for more usable range. Also would seem to me to allow higher volume knob cranking on most amps, getting them to their "sweet spot", or at least away from the lower volume levels where mismatched left/right channel can happen. I think a huge feature is the Mojo DAC output can be adjusted (in a clean way) to suit any amp. From my reading, seems it should be no less clean at any output setting than fixed DAC outputs are at their fixed setting. I'll see how this actually plays out once I get it.
 - Ability to start playing with hi-rez music. Not expecting too much improvement from hi-rez formats per se, but I want to be able to play the best pressings of whatever albums I love, which are sometimes on SACD, etc.


----------



## Mython

matt8268 said:


> - Ability to start playing with hi-rez music. Not expecting too much improvement from hi-rez formats per se, but I want to be able to play the best pressings of whatever albums I love, which are sometimes on SACD, etc.


 
  
  
 Actually, it is the way that Rob's DACs handle plain-old vanilla Redbook recordings that most surprised me - they sound foot-tappingly good in a way that had me scratching my head! LOL


----------



## masterpfa

antihippy said:


> Just want to check, is it common for the USB data port to lose connection from a slight upward motion? Had an issue with that, and got it exchanged (great service from carlton audio visual) but the new unit I have now is exhibiting the same problems fresh out of the box. Pretty inconvenient, nothing I couldn't live with, but it pretty much eliminates it as something I can put in my pockets. Is the loose USB data port common or did I just get a bad batch?


 
 I had that with the original provided short USB cable. I have since bought a few cables of differing lengths for different uses and no longer have that issue. I tend to use right angled connectors going into the Mojo.


----------



## EagleWings

Can someone please shed some light on Mojo's tonality compared to the Fiio X3ii, X7 and Onkyo DP-X1?
 Also if there are any 64Audio U10/A10 users here, how the IEM pairs with the Mojo?
  
 Background:
 I am trying to figure out a good source for the 64Audio A10 I just ordered. Based on my research, the common opinion is, Mojo has a neutral sound with a smooth analogous touch. Turns out 64Audio A12/U12 users find the pairing with Mojo not the best as A12/U12 is already a warm, thick and smooth IEM. I have demoed both U10 and U12. The U10/A10 is not far off from the U12's sound. It is a touch more balanced with less bass and notes that are less thick.
  
 I find my X3ii to be neutral leaning towards warmth. Although X3ii is a great little player, it seems the A10 IEM could benefit from a better source (by better, I mean a more capable device). I prefer something a bit more neutral than the X3ii. So I am trying to decide between the Mojo, X7 and DP-X1. 
  
 Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> Can someone please shed some light on Mojo's tonality compared to the Fiio X3ii, X7 and Onkyo DP-X1?


 
  
 What follows isn't my own opinion, as I haven't personally heard the X7, but it was posted in this thread, recently, and may be of interest to you:
  
   
 Quote:


x relic x said:


> shreyasmax said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, would appreciate if you could compare the X7 stand alone to Mojo. I'm using the Mojo currently on loan for about 2 weeks till I decide on my purchase. As far as I remember the X7 when I had it for a brief demo for a couple days, it had more treble detail or rather emphasized treble. But the Mojo, despite sounding smoother and warmer in tone, has a brilliant treble response in my opinion, only it isn't emphasized. Everything seems to sound just more realistic through the Mojo. And yes, I've almost made up my mind for the purchase after the demo run. Thanks in advance, cheers
> ...


 
  


shreyasmax said:


> warrior1975 said:
> 
> 
> > @ShreyasMax X7 has more sparkle, but I too prefer mojo. The Mojo does everything a little better. To me, it just sounds more natural, the individual instruments and voices sound more coherent yet they sound separate. Very easy to hear all the sounds. Sorry, best I can really do
> ...


----------



## wahsmoh

I've come to really appreciate the Chord Mojo as well as the thoughts that designer Rob Watts shares. If he was just another industry guy selling words rather than his knowledge and research, he wouldn't say that he himself prefers PCM over DSD. I think that right there sets him apart, while also still making Chord DSD capable.
  
 I haven't been able to try DSD yet myself but I know that with my 16-bit 44.1khz FLACs I don't think I am missing anything unless it wasn't contained in the master.
  
 I love how accurate the Mojo is, even though it doesn't have quite the drive or power of my Theta DAC that sits on my desk, I feel the highs are more accurate and the dynamic range of 125 dB is apparent versus the 106db of the PCM67P in the Theta( that is a 20+ year old DAC).
  
 But when it comes to midrange and overall presentation there is no clear winner, I think the Theta will be favored by people though who prefer a sound with more weight while the Chord Mojo has laser quick detail and excellent spacial presentation and imaging much like the Theta that uses custom DSP algorithms to solve the time-domain issue.
  
 Now if the Theta had the accuracy of the Mojo and still carried the same weighty and meaty presentation then it would probably be the Yggdrasil or something from MSB or the Chord Dave. That is my ideal end-game sound.
  
 Another interesting thing is that the designer of my old Theta is Mike Moffatt. He is another DAC pioneer who has never stood by or praised DSD but I think his designs and knowledge are also changing the way people have thought about DACs in general. Instead of slapping an ESS Sabre in it and calling it a DAC these men are doing what made their products stand out from the rest of the crowd much like how the Theta DS Pro Gen V or the Chord DAC64 changed the game.


----------



## masterpfa

eaglewings said:


> I find my X3ii to be neutral leaning towards warmth. Although X3ii is a great little player, it seems the A10 IEM could benefit from a better source (by better, I mean a more capable device). I prefer something a bit more neutral than the X3ii. So I am trying to decide between the Mojo, X7 and DP-X1.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


 
 I have not heard the X7 but I do own both the Onkyo DP-X1 and the Mojo.
  
 When I am looking for that all engaging listening experience. I have found the Mojo keeps that smile on my face. The soundstage and depth of that soundstage is what really grabs me as long as being able to manage anything thrown at it, that along with the ability to be used as a portable device and just as capable as a home unit and the ability to drive virtually all headphones currently available.

 For this reason I choose the Mojo every time as my No.1 choice.

 The DP-X1 is also a great device, not as powerful when paired with some demanding head phones, but does have a balanced out, Android 5.1, the ability to connect via Wi-Fi and Bluetooth and will be MQA compatible once released as a FW update and double micro-sd expandability.

 In SE mode IMO there is no competition Mojo wins hands down. In balanced mode the DP-X1 puts up more of a fight but still I prefer the Mojo

 Currently I tend to use my DP-X1 mostly as a transport for my Mojo but when I need to travel light the Onkyo is more than capable for that task.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> What follows isn't my own opinion, as I haven't personally heard the X7, but it was posted in this thread, recently, and may be of interest to you:


 
  


> Originally Posted by *masterpfa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In SE mode IMO there is no competition Mojo wins hands down. In balanced mode the DP-X1 puts up more of a fight but still I prefer the Mojo


 
  
 Mython and Masterpfa, thank you for your help!
  
@masterpfa , how would you compare the tonality of the Mojo and the X1? Meaning, if Mojo is considered to be neutral, is the X1 warmer or brighter than the Mojo?


----------



## captblaze

masterpfa said:


> Currently I tend to use my DP-X1 mostly as a transport for my Mojo but when I need to travel light the Onkyo is more than capable for that task.


 
  
  
 usb output to Mojo or is there another type digital output on the DP-X1 and if it is usb only, any downside to no digital out?
  
  
 edit - rephrasing


----------



## warrior1975

USB out is digital out too. Not sure as I don't own the dp-x1, but I thought it had coax digital out. 

If I had to choose between any dap or mojo, I'd take mojo and use it with my phone. Mojo is something special. I've owned AK devices up to the 240 and Sony zx2, from memory mojo sounds better. Mojo wows me, while the daps sounded great, but no wow factor.


----------



## Xacxac

wahsmoh said:


> I've come to really appreciate the Chord Mojo as well as the thoughts that designer Rob Watts shares. If he was just another industry guy selling words rather than his knowledge and research, he wouldn't say that he himself prefers PCM over DSD. I think that right there sets him apart, while also still making Chord DSD capable.
> 
> I haven't been able to try DSD yet myself but I know that with my 16-bit 44.1khz FLACs I don't think I am missing anything unless it wasn't contained in the master.
> 
> ...




I'm on Rob side too. I tried PCM>DSD conversion & native DSD files; no difference.
I also read many blog posts about DSD from both audio pros & enthusiast. Most of them state that DSD is just marketing play as a result of poor CD sales.

Mastering is far more important than format. Heck, many hi-res files are worse than well-mastered 16/44.1, especially modern recordings.


----------



## captblaze

warrior1975 said:


> USB out is digital out too. Not sure as I don't own the dp-x1, but I thought it had coax digital out.
> 
> If I had to choose between any dap or mojo, I'd take mojo and use it with my phone. Mojo is something special. I've owned AK devices up to the 240 and Sony zx2, from memory mojo sounds better. Mojo wows me, while the daps sounded great, but no wow factor.


 
  
 currently using an LG Nexus 5 as my transport with Mojo and do realize it is digital out, and to be honest optical is limited compared to Mojo in terms of total output. I am just debating whether to get the DP-X1 or its cousin from Pioneer and was curious to know if usb to DAP or Digital Coax/Opti was a better option for some who have done the leg work already


----------



## warrior1975

Sorry, I can't help there brother. I do prefer the digital coax out on my X7 over usb. I don't like the setup, cables drive me crazy. I'll try to give it more of a listen today to see if there is an audibke difference.


----------



## Sound Eq

just ordered the creative e5 to pair with mojo just to see what it will add to the table 
  
 I will let u know what I will get from that combo
  
 and i will also compare both as stand alone dac/amps


----------



## warrior1975

I'm extremely interested in your findings, particularly due to the eq of the E5. I'm thinking about ordering it.


----------



## vapman

Same here. I really love using the Mojo with a tube amp like the Garage 1217's and I've been eyeing the e5 for a little while.


----------



## Carl6868

A bit OT but has anyone managed to convert the 8 Ensemble DSD to flac ?

I've tried and it just won't happen maybe because it's such a high frequency, this is using dbpoweramp converter any suggestions of any other converter that would work ?

Cheers


----------



## captblaze

carl6868 said:


> A bit OT but has anyone managed to convert the 8 Ensemble DSD to flac ?
> 
> I've tried and it just won't happen maybe because it's such a high frequency, this is using dbpoweramp converter any suggestions of any other converter that would work ?
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 yes I have... took the 256 files to flac and I don't remember if I went lossless, although I doubt it since they total 358 MB in size for all 8 files


----------



## pinoyman

joining the club!


----------



## masterpfa

eaglewings said:


> Mython and Masterpfa, thank you for your help!
> 
> @masterpfa , how would you compare the tonality of the Mojo and the X1? Meaning, if Mojo is considered to be neutral, is the X1 warmer or brighter than the Mojo?


 
 Even though neutral the Mojo I find to be a full sounding DAC and for that reason hard for me to really describe the X1 in comparison.
 Certainly the DP-X! is neither brighter nor warmer but these are just my findings.


----------



## masterpfa

captblaze said:


> usb output to Mojo or is there another type digital output on the DP-X1 and if it is usb only, any downside to no digital out?
> 
> 
> edit - rephrasing


 
 USB only to DP-X1>Mojo


----------



## EagleWings

masterpfa said:


> Even though neutral the Mojo I find to be a full sounding DAC and for that reason hard for me to really describe the X1 in comparison.
> Certainly it is not either brighter nor warmer but these are just my findings.


 
  
 Cool. Thanks!


----------



## masterpfa

eaglewings said:


> Cool. Thanks!


 
 I have just edited my original posting
  
 "Even though neutral the Mojo I find to be a full sounding DAC and for that reason hard for me to really describe the X1 in comparison.
 Certainly the DP-X! is neither brighter nor warmer but these are just my findings."


----------



## captblaze

masterpfa said:


> USB only to DP-X1>Mojo


 
  
  
 any difference compared to other digital outputs on other DAPs (aside from the obvious, I'm in search of intangibles like objective sound quality / stutter etc.)


----------



## masterpfa

captblaze said:


> any difference compared to other digital outputs on other DAPs (aside from the obvious, I'm in search of intangibles like objective sound quality / stutter etc.)


 
 I haven't noticed any differences in sound quality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Because my music collection has everything DSD,WAV, FLAC from 44.1Khz up to 352Khz etc as well as Native DSD at 11.2Mhz, I prefer USB but that is for compatibility purposes only as I know Optical Toslink for example is restricted to 24/192.


----------



## GreenBow

betula said:


> Although I never lost connection, all usb cables I tried 'stick out' from Mojo.
> Chord states they use standard usb size and I believe them, so it must be all the usb cables that have too long connectors.
> 
> I can imagine, this could cause problems in portable use.
> ...


 
  
 Hello. Please could you say if you found any advantages using the Audioquest USB cable over a standard cheap USB cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

uzi2 said:


> Whilst an optical cable will eliminate any external RF interference, if noise is introduced within the DAP prior to the conversion to optical it will be transmitted. Maybe the noise is introduced in the conversion process. Perhaps the older AK models are not as clean as they could have been...




Exactly my thoughts, and the most likely explanation. Or, the 240 is colouring the sound to be darker. Needs further tests, which needs to be controlled and one change at a time to come to any sort of conclusion against other sources.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Exactly my thoughts, and the most likely explanation. Or, the 240 is colouring the sound to be darker. Needs further tests, which needs to be controlled and one change at a time to come to any sort of conclusion against other sources.


Or the 100 is coloring the sound by making it brighter.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Or the 100 is coloring the sound by making it brighter.




Well, that's what I said was most likely, but offered the other perspective as I don't really know for sure. :wink_face:


----------



## nokialover

Can the mojo power the hifiman he-400i's?


----------



## harpo1

nokialover said:


> Can the mojo power the hifiman he-400i's?


 
 Absolutely!


----------



## nokialover

harpo1 said:


> Absolutely!


 
 Does it power them properly to where you don't feel like there is power lacking.  Can it also power something like the Audeze LCD-2?​


----------



## harpo1

nokialover said:


> Does it power them properly to where you don't feel like there is power lacking.  Can it also power something like the Audeze LCD-2?​


 
 Sure does.  As far as the LCD-2s I'm not sure since I don't own them.


----------



## fengwei007

harpo1 said:


> Sure does.  As far as the LCD-2s I'm not sure since I don't own them.




As much as I enjoy the mojo w lcd2, I still feel the lcd2 sounds nicer w fuller body when hooked up w Liquid Carbon in the chain. But I'd have no problem even if I didn't have the LC.


----------



## hearjam

rkt31 said:


> BTW has anybody compared mojo with vinyl ?


 

 I've been digitizing my large vinyl collection for quite a while and comparing the vinyl 'rips' with the same titles on CD or downloaded from various HD sites.  In many cases the rip sounds better than the commercial digital file because the vinyl LP is an "*original pressing*" made from the master tape *shortly after the recording was made* while many so-called HD digital download files are mastered from the master tape *50+ years later*.
  
 The Mojo really surprised me in that I can hear a LOT more musical detail, texture and 3-D sound-stage from these vinyl rip files than I could using my previous DAC's.


----------



## Xacxac

nokialover said:


> Does it power them properly to where you don't feel like there is power lacking.  Can it also power something like the Audeze LCD-2?​




Mojo can power all the way up to LCD-4 but don't expect more-expensive-desktop-class quality.


----------



## theintrospect

Has anyone compared the Mojo and the QP1R sonically ?


----------



## Delayeed

Which would be better. Chord MoJo or CA DAC Magic Plus with Asgard 2/Lyr 2 with LISST for Ether C desktop setup?


----------



## moedawg140

theintrospect said:


> Has anyone compared the Mojo and the QP1R sonically ?


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/778877/review-questyle-audio-qp1r-with-multiple-headphone-and-iem-pairings


----------



## betula

greenbow said:


> Hello. Please could you say if you found any advantages using the Audioquest USB cable over a standard cheap USB cable.


 

 PM sent, to avoid another long cable debate.


----------



## theintrospect

moedawg140 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/778877/review-questyle-audio-qp1r-with-multiple-headphone-and-iem-pairings



Wow wow wow ! This a monstrous review and I salute you for the great work! One of the most detailed and refined reviews I've seen in my life.


----------



## moedawg140

theintrospect said:


> Wow wow wow ! This a monstrous review and I salute you for the great work! One of the most detailed and refined reviews I've seen in my life.


 
  
 I appreciate the kind words, means a lot to me.  Please feel free to post in the QP1R review thread for answers to most questions or inquiries, if you have any.  I and other owners will try our best to answer to the best of our abilities.
  
 Take care!


----------



## Rob Watts

mython said:


> Actually, it is the way that Rob's DACs handle plain-old vanilla Redbook recordings that most surprised me - they sound foot-tappingly good in a way that had me scratching my head! LOL


 
 +2^16...
  
 Working as an audio designer is a lot of fun - my working day is just playing at my hobby (so my wife tells me). But there is a lot of slog - I can spend 9 months on coding, and when I come to listen to it I get just a small (and expected) improvement in sound quality. But I am cool with that, Rome wasn't built in a day and big things happen with lots of tiny steps. But when I am doing a listening test I have specific expectations - like improving noise floor modulation will make it sound smoother for example - so I build up detailed expectation of what the changes will bring.
 Not so when I first heard the Hugo/Mojo code.
  
 Now I had spent a lot of effort reducing RF noise, improving jitter performance, for the internal interpolators within the DAC. And I was expecting it to sound a bit smoother and more natural. There were also other improvements I had made, but I was not expecting much change over the Qute DAC which Hugo was most like as it had the same 4e pulse array DAC.
 But hearing the new code was by far the biggest unexpected change in sound quality I have ever experienced - now it wasn't about the normal things we talk about - instrument separation, details, sound-stage etc - but the way that you could engage with the music - toe tapping, being able to hear the way instruments "talk" to one another, just being able to forget about the sound and simply enjoy the music. I simply had not had that engagement with music before.
  
 Obviously, I was very excited about the musicality improvements, but I just had no idea where and why I was getting this big change - so it was extremely puzzling, as it identified a big hole in my knowledge. But that's where as a designer things get very exciting, as I work primarily to get better sound through understanding what is going on.
  
 Eventually, with the Dave project, I got to understand what I had accidentally stumbled upon. What was really weird was that from an engineering perspective we are talking about very subtle things - very small improvements in the accuracy of timing as the signal goes from sampled data back to a continuous analogue signal. But these tiny changes, to me at least, have a profound way of how I enjoy music.
  
 Rob


----------



## gab840

vaibhavp said:


> Recently had a meet where i got a chance to listen to mojo. I am in market for new solid state amp. My budget is 400$ but am stretching it to 600 to accomodate mojo. My present dac is fiio x5 classic and i intend to buy either mojo or one of 400$ solid state amp like meier jazz ff, burson soloist sl or lake people g109 etc. No one i know has these amps so i instead used ifi ican to get an idea how mojo vs x5-amp rig will sound.
> 
> However this comparison has left me highly confused. So below are my comparisons of mojo vs x5-ican rig. My impressions are not final but done over a day, so maybe you will disagree.
> 
> ...


 
 Those are Nice Impressions , would also love to see how it pairs with Ican.
 It seems mojo has lesser depth and bass detail n layering ..is it so?.


----------



## gab840

searchofsub said:


> For music get mojo. If you wanna a/b and pay attention to details only and listen on per - instrument/note basis maybe the other amp. For uniform timbre and musicality it won't get much better than mojo at price point.


 
 Still if Mojo is not providing depth , meaning layering in sound-stage, then that's a critical point ... as other hear-fier mentioned the issue of voices etc to be in same plane.


----------



## vaibhavp

gab840 said:


> Those are Nice Impressions , would also love to see how it pairs with Ican.
> It seems mojo has lesser depth and bass detail n layering ..is it so?.




Mojo has almost fully fleshed out instruments. So they sound 3d like.

But front to back layering on soundstage, i think can be better. Each sound is in same layer of soundstage it feels.


----------



## audi0nick128

IMHO sound stage depth of Mojo is nothing short of amazing!
Your Mojo-Brain-Connectivity-May-Vary 
YMBCMV


----------



## esm87

That review was started in the winter of 1982... seriously good review


----------



## audionewbi

Broken record here: Any more information on mojo accessories, please


----------



## sabloke

Really need that extension box so I can properly stack with DP-X1 using two rubber bands... The DAP has thick bevels top and bottom and rubber bands would be perfect with a longer Mojo.


----------



## masterpfa

sabloke said:


> Really need that extension box so I can properly stack with DP-X1 using two rubber bands... The DAP has thick bevels top and bottom and rubber bands would be perfect with a longer Mojo.


 
 I will need them for a more secure fitting of the USB connection and for the SD module all in one.
 Eagerly awaiting their arrival


----------



## Peter Hyatt

audi0nick128 said:


> IMHO sound stage depth of Mojo is nothing short of amazing!
> Your Mojo-Brain-Connectivity-May-Vary
> YMBCMV


 

 This should not be underestimated. 
  
 The brain learns and adjusts and it appears to happen whether or not the subject is concentrating, or just taking in the musicality via mojo.  
  
 For me, a solid month of Mojo, several hours a day while working, and the testing between hi fidelity files and low fidelity files, of which I routinely scored 50% are now close to 100% with only accepala still giving me trouble discerning.  
  
 I recognize that this is personal and leaves much to be desired for scientific testing, but it is a lot of fun to pick out the beautiful clarity that Mojo allows.


----------



## rkt31

I find depth perception through mojo phenomenal. try Mahler 5 by waterlily acoustics.


----------



## warrior1975

moedawg140 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/778877/review-questyle-audio-qp1r-with-multiple-headphone-and-iem-pairings




Great review brother, as always. Read it a few months back. Definitely one of the most in depth reviews a person could experience.


----------



## rkt31

@Carl6868, I have converted dsd128 to flac using foobar sacd plugin. you can try for higher dsd256 or dsd512 too, IMHO it should work. but I don't think converting it to flac by using a software is a good idea as this conversion is a very complex process . it involves removing high frequency noise of dsd and there a number of option in foobar. you can also normalize the dsd to flac by +6db as dsd is by default 6db lower. j river also has an option but it does not recognize over dsd128 IMHO. all these is done by mojo in a much better way . mojo/hugo even restores the +6db level of dsd while converting it to analog.


----------



## vaibhavp

audi0nick128 said:


> IMHO sound stage depth of Mojo is nothing short of amazing!
> Your Mojo-Brain-Connectivity-May-Vary
> YMBCMV




I find mojo detail to be fantastic. Infact with detailed hps like hd700 so much intimate detail is a bit overwhelming. Instruments are 3d like and fully formed. So using term depth maybe misleading. 

I will use term soundstage layering. All sounds come from single layer in soundstage. So even audiance coughing feels prominent and in forefront instead of background. As if one of players doing it. 

Overall i think mojo has detail of much expensive dacs. But layering and laying a soundstage, even cheaper dacs do it better. So 600$ i think is fair price.


----------



## rkt31

@vaibhavp, I have used other DACs like arcam r dac, I rdac, fiio x3 but none of these comes anywhere close to mojo. I have tested mojo with some of the chesky binaural recordings and in speaker system too , the kind of imaging including the distance of the instruments from front and sides can be experienced. even if the vocal is deep into stage or slightly sideways , mojo accurately portrays . some old Hindi recordings if there is slight mistake by the recording engineer into placing the vocals , it is also clearly evident. try a song dadhkane dhdam dhdam from Bombay velvet and you will clearly experience the location of instruments.


----------



## audi0nick128

peter hyatt said:


> This should not be underestimated.
> 
> The brain learns and adjusts and it appears to happen whether or not the subject is concentrating, or just taking in the musicality via mojo.
> 
> ...




I would even go that far calling mojo a musical education tool. 
I feel after extensive listening to mojo (3 month 5hr a day) other devices present a more detailed sound than I recall listening to them prior to mojo. It may be that I hear more details, because I know they are there... Or plain placebo, either way I'm fine with it and the little box amazes me again and again. 
Cheers


----------



## audi0nick128

vaibhavp said:


> I find mojo detail to be fantastic. Infact with detailed hps like hd700 so much intimate detail is a bit overwhelming. Instruments are 3d like and fully formed. So using term depth maybe misleading.
> 
> I will use term soundstage layering. All sounds come from single layer in soundstage. So even audiance coughing feels prominent and in forefront instead of background. As if one of players doing it.
> 
> Overall i think mojo has detail of much expensive dacs. But layering and laying a soundstage, even cheaper dacs do it better. So 600$ i think is fair price.




Don't mean to disrespect or blindly lash at a critical comment but to be honest I don't get what you mean with laying and layering. 
Soundstage depth, width and for a lack of better term hight would be all there is. Those would equal the three physical dimensions... So what more should there be? 
Cheers


----------



## vaibhavp

rkt31 said:


> @vaibhavp, I have used other DACs like arcam r dac, I rdac, fiio x3 but none of these comes anywhere close to mojo. I have tested mojo with some of the chesky binaural recordings and in speaker system too , the kind of imaging including the distance of the instruments from front and sides can be experienced. even if the vocal is deep into stage or slightly sideways , mojo accurately portrays . some old Hindi recordings if there is slight mistake by the recording engineer into placing the vocals , it is also clearly evident. try a song dadhkane dhdam dhdam from Bombay velvet and you will clearly experience the location of instruments.






I personally think correct sounding live recordings are those that can differentiate between audiance and performers. When i listen to mojo, all become same. Every sound has same impact be it clapping or coughing from audiance. As much as guitar solo playing in front. So that in my books a caveat.


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it is the way that Rob's DACs handle plain-old vanilla Redbook recordings that most surprised me - they sound foot-tappingly good in a way that had me scratching my head! LOL
> ...


 
  
  
 1) There is a tired, worn-out, cliché in Hi-Fi circles, that such-&-such piece of equipment 'almost moved the reviewer to tears'
  
 2) What I am about to say has absolutely nothing to do with trying to 'pay a compliment' to Rob (although I am happy that it simultaneously serves that purpose, because Rob's work _deserves_ complimenting). What follows is, first-&-foremost, and above-all-else, simply an honest statement of actual fact.
  
  
 I was kindly loaned a Hugo (and a Sony NW-ZX1 to feed it), by OK-Guy _(thankyou, Paul; much appreciated!)_, for a week or so, a couple of years ago, not long after Hugo was released.
  
 I remarked at the time, in the _original_ Hugo thread, that *"it almost moved me to tears"*, but what I neglected to subsequently admit is that it actually _*did*_ move me to tears, a couple of days later (playing the very same album)...


----------



## 435279

mython said:


> Rob's work _deserves_ complimenting.


 
  
 I agree with everything you said Mython especially this bit. I know from experience as a software engineer its a thankless task, I'm often shut in an office for 10+ hours a day with only a PC for company so I can relate 1st hand.
  
 I would like to also thank Rob for his work on expanding the frontiers of digital audio filtering and conversion.


----------



## Mojo ideas

xacxac said:


> Mojo can power all the way up to LCD-4 but don't expect more-expensive-desktop-class quality.


 
 Why not! Mojo although small has about five hundred times the processing power of nearly all desktop Dacs please don't underestimate little mojo.


----------



## Carl6868

rkt31 said:


> @Carl6868, I have converted dsd128 to flac using foobar sacd plugin. you can try for higher dsd256 or dsd512 too, IMHO it should work. but I don't think converting it to flac by using a software is a good idea as this conversion is a very complex process . it involves removing high frequency noise of dsd and there a number of option in foobar. you can also normalize the dsd to flac by +6db as dsd is by default 6db lower. j river also has an option but it does not recognize over dsd128 IMHO. all these is done by mojo in a much better way . mojo/hugo even restores the +6db level of dsd while converting it to analog.




Thanks I will have to give foobar a try at converting, as I say it's only that one album that doesn't work as I have about 30+ DSD albums which have all converted fine with dbpoweramp.


----------



## warrior1975

mojo ideas said:


> Why not! Mojo although small has about five hundred times the processing power of nearly all desktop Dacs please don't underestimate little mojo.




Not a problem dac wise, but perhaps driving it? Aren't they notorious for being extremely difficult to drive? I don't know nor do I care. I live my Mojo dearly. I'm a believer, and I drank the proverbial Kool aid. 

Never thought I'd love the Mojo... But I do.


----------



## moedawg140

warrior1975 said:


> Great review brother, as always. Read it a few months back. Definitely one of the most in depth reviews a person could experience.


 
  
 I appreciate the comments, my friend.  Hope all is well!


----------



## Delayeed

I hope the MoJo will drive the Ether C. Some people say they do some people say they sound better with a full desktop amp...
 Stuck between CA Dac Magic Plus/Lyr2 and the MoJo.


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> I hope the MoJo will drive the Ether C. Some people say they do some people say they sound better with a full desktop amp...
> 
> Stuck between CA Dac Magic Plus/Lyr2 and the MoJo.




Mojo drives the ETHER C with aplomb. If a user prefers a desktop amp that's a different story, but the Mojo is more than capable and the ETHER C sounds very good from the Mojo.


----------



## Delayeed

x relic x said:


> Mojo drives the ETHER C with aplomb. If a user prefers a desktop amp that's a different story, but the Mojo is more than capable and the ETHER C sounds very good from the Mojo.


 
 Thanks yeah it seems so according to the praise here. I also have a soft spot for Chords design. It's so alienish


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> Thanks yeah it seems so according to the praise here. I also have a soft spot for Chords design. It's so alienish




Also, the guys at MrSpeakers like the Mojo so.......


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mojo ideas said:


> Why not! Mojo although small has about five hundred times the processing power of nearly all desktop Dacs please don't underestimate little mojo.


 

 500x the processing power of near all desk top Dacs.
  
 What does this compare to in value?
  
 I don't know.  
  
 But from reading here, it seems that we are close to Hugo's value inside the tiny Mojo.  
  
 My experience testing DACs (desk top and portable)  is not near what many others here have, but nothing I have tested has come close to Mojo; and this is 'instantly' discerned; not after hours, days or weeks.  This is to say, "it was no contest."
  
 As to Mython's reference to Hugo and tears, I agree.  The musicality should not be underestimated.  I felt the same way with a few different offerings, including the crescendo of what Mojo did with Swan Lake.  
  
 At risk of using the overworn phrases, Mojo allows the music to leave me speechless.  Also as said, the ordinary recordings that come to life...
  
 I wish I had a better vocabulary to describe these moments but the single emotion that always returns:
  
 gratitude.


----------



## betula

> gratitude.


 
 Gratitude is a good word.

 Gratitude to the creators of Mojo.
 And gratitude to the universe that we can have this intimate listening experience using a £400 device.


----------



## jincuteguy

delayeed said:


> I hope the MoJo will drive the Ether C. Some people say they do some people say they sound better with a full desktop amp...
> Stuck between CA Dac Magic Plus/Lyr2 and the MoJo.


 
  
 What would be considered a Full Desktop Amp?


----------



## Delayeed

jincuteguy said:


> What would be considered a Full Desktop Amp?


 
 I have no idea...


----------



## betula

delayeed said:


> I have no idea...


 

 Anything above £2-3000 seems to be quite 'full' to me.


----------



## xeroian

betula said:


> PM sent, to avoid another long cable debate.




Spoilsport! Actually could you PM me too?


----------



## Sound Eq

peter hyatt said:


> 500x the processing power of near all desk top Dacs.
> 
> What does this compare to in value?
> 
> ...


 
 i just can't wait for more modules to come out, i will buy all their modules
  
 as mojo is magical, i totally did not expect to praise the mojo after my issues with the hugo and selling it. the mojo to me is the tiny big brother of the two


----------



## hifuguy

The best thing about the Mojo is that when a song begins, you are so quickly moved TO and INTO the music and are consumed by what the artists and the mastering engineer were doing and hearing, before the usual audiophile critiques (read: traps) about bass, mid-range, treble (etc, etc, etc) can even begin to distract you!  Mojo takes you to where the music is, rather then you trying to make the music come to you in the form of wishing for something else more perfect. The difference is so awesome and so freeing! It just sounds "right."


----------



## AndrewH13

delayeed said:


> In the favour of Hugo?




Yes, in a number of small ways.


----------



## AndrewH13

hifuguy said:


> The best thing about the Mojo is that when a song begins, you are so quickly moved TO and INTO the music and are consumed by what the artists and the mastering engineer were doing and hearing, before the usual audiophile critiques (read: traps) about bass, mid-range, treble (etc, etc, etc) can even begin to distract you!  Mojo takes you to where the music is, rather then you trying to make the music come to you in the form of wishing for something else more perfect. The difference is so awesome and so freeing! It just sounds "right."




Yes, rather than specifics, Chord DACs allow you to listen to a Les Paul/Marshall combination, and make THAT FACE.


----------



## x RELIC x

andrewh13 said:


> Yes, rather than specifics, Chord DACs allow you to listen to a Les Paul/Marshall combination, and make THAT FACE.




This face?



Or this?



Or this?


----------



## Wyd4

andrewh13 said:


> Yes, rather than specifics, Chord DACs allow you to listen to a Les Paul/Marshall combination, and make THAT FACE.


----------



## masterpfa

x relic x said:


>


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> This face?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


 All 3


----------



## warrior1975

sound eq said:


> i just can't wait for more modules to come out, i will buy all their modules
> 
> as mojo is magical, i totally did not expect to praise the mojo after my issues with the hugo and selling it. the mojo to me is the tiny big brother of the two




Agreed. I'm buying whatever they sell for the Mojo, even if I don't need it. 

I can't wait for Chords next product. Hopefully a DAP, although the SD card for Mojo sounds brilliant. Would be a great all in one solution, however that would work.


----------



## masterpfa

warrior1975 said:


> Agreed. I'm buying whatever they sell for the Mojo, even if I don't need it.
> 
> I can't wait for Chords next product. Hopefully a DAP, although the SD card for Mojo sounds brilliant. Would be a great all in one solution, however that would work.


 
 Up until now owning a Mojo has meant spending money on other items HeadPhones, DAP's, cable and interconnects.

 I think there will be mutiny once the SD Card attachment with UI is released, DAP manufacturers may call for a boycott of the tiny Mojo 






 I can see myself getting them all too or at least the SD card module and the OTG/ACK module at least.


----------



## warrior1975

Definitely. Going to have a significant impact on dap sales. This thing still amazes me... All in that tiny box...


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

theintrospect said:


> Has anyone compared the Mojo and the QP1R sonically ?


 

 I did and found the Qp1r to have a FiiO X5 like G.U.I...(in it's 1st beta ....really really bad). The sonics? bright,light thin FiiO X7ish. Some folks would call that analytical.
 I tried several DAP's and only the very odd looking PAW Gold sounded like a Mojo alternative but the screen and G.U.I is uber geek Star Trek.
  
 The stunner is that the QP is more that double the cost of the Mojo and sounded inferior to me and was a flashback to FiiO X5 but with a less useful touch wheel if that can be believed.
  

  


  
  
 Mojo
 Aaaaaaaall day long.
  
 Why the QP and _not _the PAW are being discussed is making me confused?
 The PAW is crazy expensive but sounded fantastic and is a unique interface experience. The QP is not. All my opinion but so is everything else in this thread aside from graphs of tests.
  
  
 F.Y.I.
  
 Pink Floyd "On the Run"
 America  "Tin Man"
 Pimp C  "Coming Up, The Sweet James jones stories"
  
 Flat EQ


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> Definitely. Going to have a significant impact on dap sales. This thing still amazes me... All in that tiny box...




I've spent $400 in music in the last 2 months thanks to the Mojo, and I'm very happy about that.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> I've spent $400 in music in the last 2 months thanks to the Mojo, and I'm very happy about that.


 
  
  
 Did someone say Mojo is _"all about the music"_ ?
  
  
 Or was it _"all about the smartphone"_ ?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

mython said:


> Did someone say Mojo is _"all about the music"_ ?
> 
> 
> Or was it _"all about the smartphone"_ ?


 

  
 It's all about smart_er_ phone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I also upgraded almost my entire music library and sold my bassy IEM and use audiophile targeted IEM and add EQ and power. My Mojo lets me have my cake and eat it too. Big bass and clean mids. I got a black belt in EQ so it's fun. Mids are awesome. Long time no hear.


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> Did someone say Mojo is _"all about the music"_ ?
> 
> 
> Or was it _"all about the smartphone"_ ?




All about smart music...... :rolleyes:


----------



## pinoyman

can i use ipod nano 7th gen as my music source for the mojo?
 using also the apple cck usb and lightning to mojo?
  
 will that work?


----------



## audionewbi

pinoyman said:


> can i use ipod nano 7th gen as my music source for the mojo?
> using also the apple cck usb and lightning to mojo?
> 
> will that work?


no, cck drains too much battery hence why apple disabled it.


----------



## pinoyman

audionewbi said:


> no, cck drains too much battery hence why apple disabled it.


 

 thanks for answering...
 well whats the best source that is good for mojo right now?
 any recommendations?
 thru coaxial/optical


----------



## hearjam

vaibhavp said:


> I personally think correct sounding live recordings are those that can differentiate between audiance and performers. When i listen to mojo, all become same. Every sound has same impact be it clapping or coughing from audiance. As much as guitar solo playing in front. So that in my books a caveat.


 

 Your comment re audience/performer separation intrigued me and I went back into my library of 192/24bit vinyl "rips" done with a high quality analog front end and Apogee A/D converter [see profile for details].  With the Mojo and Grado GS-1000i's *there is a clear spatial separation* [layering] between audience and performer on the following recordings, for example:
  
*1) Folk Festival at Newport, Vol.1* [Vanguard Stereolab VSD 2053, recorded July 1959, original pressing] LP side 2: _*Cobbler's Song*_ - Tommy Makem sings this humorous traditional Irish folk song unaccompanied, [punctuated by spitting!], where *you can clearly hear the audience laughing in the distance* while his voice is prominently focused front and center and the timbre of the voice is incredibly clearly rendered.  There is no question where the performer and audience were situated.  An amazing 56 year old analog tape recording!!!
  
*2) The Weavers - Reunion at Carnegie Hall 1963* [Analogue Productions APF005, remaster, 1986] LP side 2: _*Goodnight, Irene*_ - Same thing here: The individual members of the Weavers sing verses of the song as they are arranged left, center and right on the Carnegie Hall stage while the audience joins in very clearly seated in the distance in the parquet and the balconies.
  
 The quality of the original recording and the A/D conversion has everything to do with this *separation* and the Mojo does an outstanding job of revealing exactly what is "in the bits."


----------



## masterpfa

pinoyman said:


> thanks for answering...
> well whats the best source that is good for mojo right now?
> any recommendations?
> thru coaxial/optical


 
 The choices are numerous. If you already have a phone iOS or Android these can be used with the Mojo via OTG for Android or CCK for iOS, otherwise a DAP with either COAX, Optical or USB out. just depending on what you are prepared to pay.


----------



## shuto77

How are people stacking their Mojos to their smartphones? I'm stacking mine to my Galaxy S4 via double-sided velcro, and it's less than ideal. 

I'm intrigued by what @hawaiibadboy is doing, whatever that may be.


----------



## masterpfa

vaibhavp said:


> I personally think correct sounding live recordings are those that can differentiate between audiance and performers. When i listen to mojo, all become same. Every sound has same impact be it clapping or coughing from audiance. As much as guitar solo playing in front. So that in my books a caveat.


 
 I enjoy listening to *"Jazz at the Pawnshop"*, this was recorded with a live audience and I for one can certainly differentiate between the audience and the musicians, even to the extent of turning around suddenly because I thought someone had moved just behind me only to realise it was the music I was listening to. 

 Mojo definitely layers the music and recreates, for me at least especially on this recording, a true "Being there" feeling


----------



## Wyd4

shuto77 said:


> How are people stacking their Mojos to their smartphones? I'm stacking mine to my Galaxy S4 via double-sided velcro, and it's less than ideal.
> 
> I'm intrigued by what @hawaiibadboy is doing, whatever that may be.


 
  
 I have mine strapped to a Sony z3 compact.  I would have no issue with it if the USB jack was in the bottom of the device not the side.  Makes it troublesome.


----------



## x RELIC x

shuto77 said:


> How are people stacking their Mojos to their smartphones? I'm stacking mine to my Galaxy S4 via double-sided velcro, and it's less than ideal.
> 
> I'm intrigued by what @hawaiibadboy is doing, whatever that may be.


'

3M DualLock (low profile). Only 2mm thick in total and is cleaner, longer lasting, and stronger than Velcro.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

hearjam said:


> Your comment re audience/performer separation intrigued me and I went back into my library of 192/24bit vinyl "rips" done with a high quality analog front end and Apogee A/D converter [see profile for details].  With the Mojo and Grado GS-1000i's *there is a clear spatial separation* [layering] between audience and performer on the following recordings, for example:
> 
> *1) Folk Festival at Newport, Vol.1* [Vanguard Stereolab VSD 2053, recorded July 1959, original pressing] LP side 2: _*Cobbler's Song*_ - Tommy Makem sings this humorous traditional Irish folk song unaccompanied, [punctuated by spitting!], where *you can clearly hear the audience laughing in the distance* while his voice is prominently focused front and center and the timbre of the voice is incredibly clearly rendered.  There is no question where the performer and audience were situated.  An amazing 56 year old analog tape recording!!!
> 
> ...


 

  This is a post.
  
 It has context.
 Folks can try and replicate it.
 Thumbs up!
  
  
 Citing the main attribute as a weak point kinda blows my mind. I want to hear specifics. Folks talk way too light and walk back from their claims with a smirk and a shrug after countless folks already spent money partially based on those words. And others make odd claims with no context or way to agree or refute.
 This is a hobby but an expensive one and folks who will never join this site spend hard earned cash on those words.
  
 Thanks for a good post among many including mine....less than helpful ones.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

x relic x said:


> '
> 
> 3M DualLock (low profile). Only 2mm thick in total and is cleaner, longer lasting, and stronger than Velcro.


 
  

  
  
 .45mm
  
 Can't see it in a 1cm zoom shot.
  
 Velcro is very 2015. Try and keep up.


----------



## x RELIC x

You win.


----------



## fengwei007

hawaiibadboy said:


> I did and found the Qp1r to have a FiiO X5 like G.U.I...(in it's 1st beta ....really really bad). The sonics? bright,light thin FiiO X7ish. Some folks would call that analytical.
> I tried several DAP's and only the very odd looking PAW Gold sounded like a Mojo alternative but the screen and G.U.I is uber geek Star Trek.
> 
> The stunner is that the QP is more that double the cost of the Mojo and sounded inferior to me and was a flashback to FiiO X5 but with a less useful touch wheel if that can be believed.
> ...


 
  
 Exactly what I felt when I tried and compared the QP1r with some other DAPs. To me the QP1r sounded thin, light and bright. Even the Hifiman HM650 with Discrete amp card sounds far better to me. I don't know how come so many people like this player. And so many people even praise this player when paired with hard to drive full size headphones like HE1000, that's way beyond what I can say. The output power from HM650 w/ discrete card is far more powerful than the QP1r, and even the discrete amp card can't drive HE1000 properly (I mean to 50% of its potential). BTW, I tested these with HE1000, and even the HE400s too.
  
 The Paw Gold sound really nice. To me it's about on par of the HM901s w/ balanced card. I loved both when I had them both, but kept the HM901s for its flexibility (especially when matched with the Dock1).
  
 The Mojo ... is my favorite now


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

x relic x said:


> You win.


----------



## analogmusic

betula said:


> Gratitude is a good word.
> 
> Gratitude to the creators of Mojo.
> And gratitude to the universe that we can have this intimate listening experience using a £400 device.


 
  
 well we do live in good times technology wise, we have amazing smartphones, and amazing Mojo DAC.
  
 I remember as a teenager hating the sound of CD and wishing for a better technology. That technology is now here.
  
 Certainly Naim produced some good CD players but the amazing part of mojo is the *portability.*
  
 I take it everywhere with me. That is something really special ! There are a number of companies that make good desktop DAC, but can you bring them in the car with you?
  
 Somebody else had doubts about using Mojo as a desktop DAC, I don't hear that at all, I hear that Mojo is a superb Desktop DAC !
  
 I would have no issues if Mojo was my only DAC for desktop, it is that good.


----------



## warrior1975

x relic x said:


> I've spent $400 in music in the last 2 months thanks to the Mojo, and I'm very happy about that.




There should be a hell of a lot more of these posts on this website. Sometimes I wonder if anyone here actually listen to music...I'm obviously exaggerating... But y'all get my point.


----------



## hearjam

hawaiibadboy said:


> This is a post.
> 
> It has context.
> Folks can try and replicate it.
> ...


 

 Thanks and you're more than welcome...
  
 I can understand why folks might have difficulty accurately assessing the subjective qualities of their audio gear with some digital music sources currently available => specific case in point here: the Weavers song recording I was referring to, _*Goodnight, Irene*_ for example is available online on Spotify [and probably elsewhere] in a reissue compilation entitled _*Vanguard Visionaries: The Weavers*_ which was [re]released in 2007.  When I listened to it, I was appalled at the low quality - flat, thin & screechy and no where close to the LP rip version.
  
 [ spotify:track:3GtfeLBXe15nyEMN664ygs ]
  
 Yes, I know it's streamed, but other music on Spotify is not nearly as 'damaged' as this track and the Mojo actually makes a lot of it much more listenable.
  
 Most of the on-line music is pulled from the vaults of the major labels who try to sell it 'one more time' by licensing their old tapes and CD's and they don't necessarily do the digital conversions with '*loving care*'.  So, the bottom line is: use the best music sources available before trying to draw any conclusions about the performance of your gear otherwise you'll come to the wrong conclusions.


----------



## AndrewH13

wyd4 said:


>




Like it!


----------



## x RELIC x

Someone just asked about how the Noble BTS paired with the JH Angie so I tested it. All I will say is that it sure is convenient. 

Next, for reference, I plugged the Angie in to the iPhone 5S and was floored at how bad it sounded compared to what I've been used to with the Mojo. Bloated bass, edgy / undefined treble, flat mids, flat soundstage. I really don't remember the iPhone 5S sounding this bad. Once again, after acclimating to a certain level of quality it's nice to remind the brain what it used to think sounded... not bad. Plugging back in to the Mojo was like coming home.


----------



## Light - Man

x relic x said:


> This face? Or this? Or this?


 
 Perhaps more like this?


----------



## PinkLemonade

Hi! First post here. Wow, what a thread I must say!
The reason I'm writing here is because I'm about get a Mojo for personal use mostly, but I'm playing in a band and we're using in-ear minitoring, so I'm wondering if I can use it to connect from a mixer (AUX-output XLR) to the Mojo somehow. I assume it would be analog to digital since Mojo doesn't have an analog input, does that even work??

Link to mixer:
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/XR18

Thanks!


----------



## music4mhell

Hey Guys,
  
 I just received some small ferrite cores for my micro USB to Micro USB OTG cable.
 Could you please suggest which side i should clip this ferrite core, the micro usb side of Mojo or the micro usb side of my Source/mobile ?


----------



## jellofund

Just bought another Mojo and wondered if I could ask a quick question re. the line out when I want to use as a DAC to feed another amp?
  
 I know that holding down both volume buttons during power up sets a fixed output of 3Vrms and that you can swap to 1.9Vrms with 4 clicks. Possibly a silly question but is that 4 clicks of both buttons or just the vol down button?
  
 Thank you


----------



## Blasyrkh

jellofund said:


> Just bought another Mojo and wondered if I could ask a quick question re. the line out when I want to use as a DAC to feed another amp?
> 
> I know that holding down both volume buttons during power up sets a fixed output of 3Vrms and that you can swap to 1.9Vrms with 4 clicks. Possibly a silly question but is that 4 clicks of both buttons or just the vol down button?
> 
> Thank you


 
 volume down


----------



## jellofund

Brilliant - thanks!


----------



## Rob Watts

music4mhell said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just received some small ferrite cores for my micro USB to Micro USB OTG cable.
> Could you please suggest which side i should clip this ferrite core, the micro usb side of Mojo or the micro usb side of my Source/mobile ?


 
 Since you said cores, I would do it both ends...


----------



## felix3650

Hey everyone,
  
 Mojo owner here. Does anyone know what's Mojo's output power at a 50ohm load? If so, is it in RMS value or peak power?
 I'm away from the lab I used to work so can't make measurements myself. Probably @Rob Watts can help me here
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Enjoying the sound quality of the Mojo since 3 months now, both on my notebook (toslink optical) and Galaxy S5 (USB OTG)
  
 Felix


----------



## xtr4

jellofund said:


> Just bought another Mojo and wondered if I could ask a quick question re. the line out when I want to use as a DAC to feed another amp?
> 
> I know that holding down both volume buttons during power up sets a fixed output of 3Vrms and that you can swap to 1.9Vrms with 4 clicks. Possibly a silly question but is that 4 clicks of both buttons or just the vol down button?
> 
> Thank you




Be mindful that once you've adjusted to 1.9V, the Mojo remembers the position you set, so when you power it back on normally, it'll still output 1.9V. This is a gentle reminder so you don't accidentally kill any of your equipment and your ears


----------



## Rob Watts

I have done a quick measurement; with 30 ohms it is 4.25v RMS so that is 600 mW. For 50 ohms, I would expect 4.6v RMS or 423 mW RMS. This is with Mojo in blue battery, and at 1% THD with a continuous sine wave, power is RMS.
  
 Rob


----------



## music4mhell

rob watts said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...


 
 Thank YOU very much ROB for the quick reply.
 Thank you  I will use 2 Ferrite cores then one on each end of Micro USB cable.


----------



## AndrewH13

light - man said:


> Perhaps more like this?


 
  
 I was thinking these faces


----------



## jellofund

xtr4 said:


> Be mindful that once you've adjusted to 1.9V, the Mojo remembers the position you set, so when you power it back on normally, it'll still output 1.9V. This is a gentle reminder so you don't accidentally kill any of your equipment and your ears


 
  
 I had a Mojo just after launch so was aware but I appreciate the heads up!
  
 My Pandora Hope VI would likely be fried by 1.9V so always ensure to reset the volume before I power off. I'm sure it's the sort of mistake you'd only make once


----------



## vaibhavp

hawaiibadboy said:


> This is a post.
> 
> It has context.
> Folks can try and replicate it.
> ...




This will be my last post here as i am in process of obtaining a review sample. Will write my further findings there. Also ppl are too defensive here and dont intend to disturb natural order here.

My point is, anything thats not music, be it shifting of chair, chatter from public, cough etc is reproduced with startling clarity in mojo. 

But i think it almost starts taking center stage, beside music performance. This i find a bit unnatural. Cause obviously its minor sound and should be in background. This happened to me in most recordings. So no need for a list. 

I will review it and then take final call. Maybe i will find it different on longer listen. I have no doubt mojo is excellent in what it does well.

Cheers


----------



## AndrewH13

vaibhavp said:


> This will be my last post here as i am in process of obtaining a review sample. Will write my further findings there. Also ppl are too defensive here and dont intend to disturb natural order here.
> 
> My point is, anything thats not music, be it shifting of chair, chatter from public, cough etc is reproduced with startling clarity in mojo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you considered that the Mojo is enabling playback of sounds that are on the recording, better than any previous DACs you have heard? Just a thought, not saying it's the case.


----------



## aangen

I had not seen any mention here yet of using an Audioquest Jitterbug  inline with the Mojo when using the Mojo with a computer. I have been listening this way for a week now and I have convinced myself that the Jitterbug makes a noticeable improvement to the sound, I don't mind believing this and I wonder if anyone else has come to a similar conclusion?


----------



## x RELIC x

aangen said:


> I had not seen any mention here yet of using an [COLOR=1F3671]Audioquest Jitterbug [/COLOR] inline with the Mojo when using the Mojo with a computer. I have been listening this way for a week now and I have convinced myself that the Jitterbug makes a noticeable improvement to the sound, I don't mind believing this and I wonder if anyone else has come to a similar conclusion?




elnero tried the jitterbug and found it to add an edge to the music that he didn't like.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/15145

When talking about 'improvement' I think the better term may be 'preference', especially when not describing what differences are heard. Still a fan aangen.


----------



## vaibhavp

andrewh13 said:


> Have you considered that the Mojo is enabling playback of sounds that are on the recording, better than any previous DACs you have heard? Just a thought, not saying it's the case.




I agree i am hearing new sounds. But...

Using hd700 with average system like x5-ican, i am hardly deprived for detail. If anything, i tone down detail by using tube amp. It has nothing to do with brightness, x5 and mojo both control hd700 treble suitably.

If i want this much detail, i would prefer properly cooked. Well spaced and some feel of depth. Like i mentioned in my previous post.

Otherwise i think mojo is fantastic.


----------



## leaky74

aangen said:


> I had not seen any mention here yet of using an Audioquest Jitterbug  inline with the Mojo when using the Mojo with a computer. I have been listening this way for a week now and I have convinced myself that the Jitterbug makes a noticeable improvement to the sound, I don't mind believing this and I wonder if anyone else has come to a similar conclusion?


 
 I am using one & there is a noticeable difference. What I have noticed is that it's effect seems greater running a usb extender (such as a AQ dragontail), in line too i.e. dragontail, jitterbug, mojo. Out of curiosity I added a second in the only other usb port on my MB Air (same bus). The effect of a second is minimal in my opinion. It's certainly made me interested in trying the Schiit Wyrd at some point.


----------



## Currawong

pinklemonade said:


> Hi! First post here. Wow, what a thread I must say!
> The reason I'm writing here is because I'm about get a Mojo for personal use mostly, but I'm playing in a band and we're using in-ear minitoring, so I'm wondering if I can use it to connect from a mixer (AUX-output XLR) to the Mojo somehow. I assume it would be analog to digital since Mojo doesn't have an analog input, does that even work??
> 
> Link to mixer:
> ...


 
  
 Short answer: No. Digital source only. If you're already in the analog domain, you don't need a DAC.


----------



## captblaze

In todays version of Mojo's believe it or not...
  
 I generally leave Mojo on my desk during night time and listen to my desktop rig. I figure since I am not moving around I would plug in and depending on my mood, break out the transducer that I like hearing based on what sound I like with the type music being played. Last night I was a bit tired so I decided to lay down earlier than normal, but was still wanting to lull myself to sleep with some music.
  
 I made a first time pairing and here are the results (like it or not, here it comes)
  
 Nexus 5>UAPP>Mojo>Shure E5C
  
 I have owned the E5C's for 12 years now. they have been my go to mobile transducers for a majority of the time, although they have seen duty as an earpiece for my work radio (worked a few warped tours and music festivals in the city where I was a fireman for 20 + years and the E5Cs allowed me to hear radio communications and block sound in the ear that had no signal) I have always been fond of the sound they produced and how neutral / flat they sounded (no bass head here). the only drawback that I could identify was the soundstage was very compact and focused into my skull.
  
 This all changed last night with Mojo in the chain.
  
 the sound stage bloomed to what I can only describe as a halo of sound not only in my head, but all around it also. the bass was a bit more rich (no heavy slap or thump, but a definite perception of depth in the bass region compared to the past) mids and highs were crisp and tight with just enough forward presence to be noticed, but not dominant.
  
 all in all my 12 year old IEMs came alive and I was left wondering... Was the change real, or perceived? of course at that point I got up and started mixing all the mobile devices I had with and without Mojo in the chain.
  
 Result... According to my ears and not getting done listening till 2am is that Mojo and her magic has given new life to my 12 year old IEMs and have now elevated them to being my lay down at night listening choice (sorry distributors I am not buying any new IEMs like planned until my old faithful E5Cs can sing no more)
  
 this has been my latest installment of Mojos believe it or not... as always my opinion and not intended to undercut anyone elses


----------



## aangen

x relic x said:


> aangen said:
> 
> 
> > I had not seen any mention here yet of using an Audioquest Jitterbug  inline with the Mojo when using the Mojo with a computer. I have been listening this way for a week now and I have convinced myself that the Jitterbug makes a noticeable improvement to the sound, I don't mind believing this and I wonder if anyone else has come to a similar conclusion?
> ...


 
 I am somewhat fearful of trying to describe what I believe the improvement to be. I don't want to drop some cliche i.e "a veil is lifted" (it has) but it seems clean has become cleaner, Separation more separate. There is a bit more there there. (all Cliche'd out)
 I have been thinking about what has happened to me in the last month listening to the Mojo on my computer for hours each day. I believe I am spoiled, and devices that used to please me no longer do. But until I plugged the Jitterbug into the USB port, and then the USB cable from that into the Mojo I was never really TOTALLY BLOWN AWAY by the Mojo. Now I am TOTALLY BLOWN AWAY. Does the Jitterbug put it over the top? Could be. My search for the best sound is over, I've got it.


----------



## Rob Watts

vaibhavp said:


> I agree i am hearing new sounds. But...
> 
> Using hd700 with average system like x5-ican, i am hardly deprived for detail. If anything, i tone down detail by using tube amp. It has nothing to do with brightness, x5 and mojo both control hd700 treble suitably.
> 
> ...


 
 You would never, ever, ever say tone down the detail if you used a pair of AQ Nighthawks.
  
 Remember also that a lot of recording engineers want to give the perspective that you are in the audience, so they close mike the crowd. With most recordings clapping will have little depth.
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

aangen said:


> I am somewhat fearful of trying to describe what I believe the improvement to be. I don't want to drop some cliche i.e "a veil is lifted" (it has) but it seems clean has become cleaner, Separation more separate. There is a bit more there there. (all Cliche'd out)
> I have been thinking about what has happened to me in the last month listening to the Mojo on my computer for hours each day. I believe I am spoiled, and devices that used to please me no longer do. But until I plugged the Jitterbug into the USB port, and then the USB cable from that into the Mojo I was never really TOTALLY BLOWN AWAY by the Mojo. Now I am TOTALLY BLOWN AWAY. Does the Jitterbug put it over the top? Could be. My search for the best sound is over, I've got it.




Thanks for the description. It helps me understand where you're coming from and what your sonic preferences are so I can relate.


----------



## aangen

rob watts said:


> vaibhavp said:
> 
> 
> > I agree i am hearing new sounds. But...
> ...


 
  Rob have you any comments on the AQ Jitterbug? I'm just curious as I can be on your thoughts.


----------



## tkteo

Out of curiosity, how does Mr Rob Watt's DAC design deal with the issues of "pre ringing" and "post ringing"? 

The DACs using off the shelf DAC chips use digital filters -- minimum phase and apodising I recall -- to decrease ringing. How about Mojo/Hugo/2Qute/DAVE?


----------



## x RELIC x

rob watts said:


> You would never, ever, ever say tone down the detail if you used a pair of AQ Nighthawks.
> 
> Remember also that a lot of recording engineers want to give the perspective that you are in the audience, so they close mike the crowd. With most recordings clapping will have little depth.
> 
> Rob




I was also thinking a lot of influence is the mic placement or the mix. 

One of my favourite tracks for testing detail level is Richard Thompson playing acoustic guitar in the track _Tim and the Bears_ from the _Grizzly Man_ Soundtrack. It's an open space with just a mic and Richard playing. It gives a great sense of the space and the resonance in the body of the acoustic guitar is stunning. In the CD recording (not this YouTube take) you can hear him shift in his chair, take a deep breath at a certain point, knock the body of his guitar with his hand. I've heard these things before on other gear, but through the Mojo it just sounds so damn real with everything in its proper place at the proper level. It's a short track, but the CD version offers so much.

Some times the best music is just the musician and a mic.


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HON1mt65m8k[/VIDEO]


----------



## x RELIC x

aangen said:


> Rob have you any comments on the AQ Jitterbug? I'm just curious as I can be on your thoughts.




I certainly don't want to speak for Rob, but this earlier post of his may help, though not really specific to the Jitterbug:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11025#post_12330407


----------



## Rob Watts

aangen said:


> Rob have you any comments on the AQ Jitterbug? I'm just curious as I can be on your thoughts.


 
 Got one to try, not listened yet, I will post impressions.


----------



## Rob Watts

tkteo said:


> Out of curiosity, how does Mr Rob Watt's DAC design deal with the issues of "pre ringing" and "post ringing"?
> 
> The DACs using off the shelf DAC chips use digital filters -- minimum phase and apodising I recall -- to decrease ringing. How about Mojo/Hugo/2Qute/DAVE?


 
 Take a look at the Dave thread too I have been talking about it there today.
  
 I see you are in Singapore, I will be there on 23 April from 1pm to 5 at the Adelphi #01-10 with AV one. I will be talking about Mojo and Dave, and there will be plenty of time to talk about other things such as ringing and other things I am working on.
  
 Rob


----------



## tkteo

Looking forward to this, Mr Watts!


----------



## xtr4

vaibhavp said:


> This will be my last post here as i am in process of obtaining a review sample. Will write my further findings there. Also ppl are too defensive here and dont intend to disturb natural order here.
> 
> My point is, anything thats not music, be it shifting of chair, chatter from public, cough etc is reproduced with startling clarity in mojo.
> 
> ...




Hi, I'm not trying to be defensive here but it could be that the reproduction quality of the Mojo in extracting detail is the double edged sword. Because all the details you're hearing that wouldn't be normally heard is now presented to you with such clarity that they seem to be upstaging the music.
I totally understand that because there have been times when I'm listening to a familiar song and then I hear some details that I've not heard before and it "distracts" me from the song. I try my other gear and the detail is there but like you said, it's in the backgroun which I've not noticed prior to the Mojo.
So in that respect, it is a good and bad thing and I believe it's up to the preference of the listener then 
Just my 2cents


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Enjoying the **** out of my Mojo but I got a concern..
  
 My battery has gotten to the point of playing back about 4 hours from full blue charge to dead.
 I bought this from e-earphone IIRC? Do they handle that stuff or does Chord? I love it and am not gonna bitch...**** happens...but any guidance via PM or otherwise would be cool


----------



## vaibhavp

xtr4 said:


> Hi, I'm not trying to be defensive here but it could be that the reproduction quality of the Mojo in extracting detail is the double edged sword. Because all the details you're hearing that wouldn't be normally heard is now presented to you with such clarity that they seem to be upstaging the music.
> I totally understand that because there have been times when I'm listening to a familiar song and then I hear some details that I've not heard before and it "distracts" me from the song. I try my other gear and the detail is there but like you said, it's in the backgroun which I've not noticed prior to the Mojo.
> So in that respect, it is a good and bad thing and I believe it's up to the preference of the listener then
> Just my 2cents




Great. I agree with you.

@ Rob Watts Recommending me a 600$ hp like nobody's business eh?


----------



## SearchOfSub

Chord should just make a headphone themselves. Bet it'll sell like hotcakes too.


----------



## BaTou069

batou069 said:


> Hey fellow head-fiers
> 
> I'm considering buying the Mojo, but would like to hear about people with my headphones/equipment about synergy:
> 
> ...


 
 Hey folks
  
 since nobody answered:
 Does anyone use Mojo with one of these headphones?
 Did anyone compare Mojo to my DAC/DAP?
  
 Thanks


----------



## warrior1975

I use it with my Fostex Th900. Not the same, but similar. Sounds amazing. Best I've ever heard my headphones sound. Couldn't be happier with that setup.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> I use it with my Fostex Th900. Not the same, but similar. Sounds amazing. Best I've ever heard my headphones sound. Couldn't be happier with that setup.


 plus EQ.


----------



## warrior1975

jmills8 said:


> plus EQ.




I thought you knew, I don't use eq. I'm a purist bro, I prefer not to alter the sound signature and want to hear it as the artist intended. That being said, if you do eq with mojo, I hear it works pretty damn good...


----------



## Ike1985

There has been a lot of discussion regarding computational power of DACs and how DACs with more computational power produce a more resolved resolute sound, something like comparing a 720p video vs a 4k video.  Does the Mojo have more computational power than the Hugo?


----------



## aangen

batou069 said:


> batou069 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey fellow head-fiers
> ...


 
 I have the SE846's with the Mojo and a Geek Out 450. I love all three immensely. I favor the Mojo over the Geek out but both have their appeal. But the 846 Mojo combo is golden.


----------



## martyn73

Does anyone here use their Mojo as an external PC sound card? I understand that the battery can tolerate this, but wonder if long term desktop use is recommended. I tend to leave the Mojo plugged into a the PC by a USB lead borrowed from my Kindle.
  
 I used to own a Hugo which seemed to introduce noticeable latency causing slight loss of lip sync when watching movies, but Mojo lacks this 'attribute'. If Mojo is not recommended as a general desktop solution, there's 2qute but this would need to be a big improvement over Mojo to justify the price and this is unlikely given the use of Hugo's innards.


----------



## 435279

hawaiibadboy said:


> Enjoying the **** out of my Mojo but I got a concern..
> 
> My battery has gotten to the point of playing back about 4 hours from full blue charge to dead.
> I bought this from e-earphone IIRC? Do they handle that stuff or does Chord? I love it and am not gonna bitch...**** happens...but any guidance via PM or otherwise would be cool


 
  
 Your comment on battery life is worrying, but not unexpected.


----------



## NYanakiev

Recently bought a Mojo as well- using it with my B&W P7 and as an external sound card for my PC/amp for my Galaxy S7 Edge.
 I am looking into buying a quality pair of IEMs- my budget is around £200.
  
I'd be very grateful if you can suggest a couple of options, preferably based on your experience in terms of what works beautifully with the Mojo (even though almost everything does- an amazing little thing, really!);
  
Cheers guys!
Nick


----------



## warrior1975

Would help if you shared what sound signature you preferred. Not sure how people feel about making iem recommendations here, in this thread specifically though.


----------



## NYanakiev

I prefer neutral sound in general. I did see a few similar questions earlier on in the thread- hopefully won't be a problem.


----------



## jmills8

nyanakiev said:


> I prefer neutral sound in general. I did see a few similar questions earlier on in the thread- hopefully won't be a problem.


Natural as in Birds chirping or when you hear a gust of wind or waves hitting some rocks? Just joking.


----------



## Sound Eq

jmills8 said:


> Natural as in Birds chirping or when you hear a gust of wind or waves hitting some rocks? Just joking.


 
 jmills8 man please do not make crack again


----------



## chillaxing

sound eq said:


> jmills8 man please do not make crack again


 
  
  
 This is how I feel when I use the mojo with something revealing and a open back.
  
 hear a noise and I've never heard and think something is outside my house. so I take off the headset and go look around, get mad at my dog for not barking, then realize the noise is from the track and I've never heard it before, till now.
  
 **** this thing, makes feel like im a crack head looking around and searching...


----------



## Sound Eq

chillaxing said:


> This is how I feel when I use the mojo with something revealing and a open back.
> 
> hear a noise and I've never heard and think something is outside my house. so I take off the headset and go look around, get mad at my dog for not barking, then realize the noise is from the track and I've never heard it before, till now.
> 
> **** this thing, makes feel like im a crack head looking around and searching...


 
 believe me i had this happen to me many times as well


----------



## headmanPL

martyn73 said:


> Does anyone here use their Mojo as an external PC sound card? I understand that the battery can tolerate this, but wonder if long term desktop use is recommended. I tend to leave the Mojo plugged into a the PC by a USB lead borrowed from my Kindle.
> 
> I used to own a Hugo which seemed to introduce noticeable latency causing slight loss of lip sync when watching movies, but Mojo lacks this 'attribute'. If Mojo is not recommended as a general desktop solution, there's 2qute but this would need to be a big improvement over Mojo to justify the price and this is unlikely given the use of Hugo's innards.


I use my Mojo all the time in place of its own audio output. As the USB connection is only sending data, it won't touch the battery, you'll need another USB source for that. I wouldn't recommend another USB from the PC, as Mojo needs more power.


----------



## warrior1975

nyanakiev said:


> I prefer neutral sound in general. I did see a few similar questions earlier on in the thread- hopefully won't be a problem.




Sorry, can't help I'm anti-nuetral. I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction. 



sound eq said:


> believe me i had this happen to me many times as well




Me too. Damn mojo!!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

searchofsub said:


> Chord should just make a headphone themselves. Bet it'll sell like hotcakes too.


 

 Given the quality of workmanship and the immense amount of research, and knowing what we wish to hear, I'd love to see Chord made a headphone or IEM that they feel would compliment Mojo, Hugo, and Dave.


----------



## Skampmeister

martyn73 said:


> Does anyone here use their Mojo as an external PC sound card? I understand that the battery can tolerate this, but wonder if long term desktop use is recommended. I tend to leave the Mojo plugged into a the PC by a USB lead borrowed from my Kindle.
> 
> I used to own a Hugo which seemed to introduce noticeable latency causing slight loss of lip sync when watching movies, but Mojo lacks this 'attribute'. If Mojo is not recommended as a general desktop solution, there's 2qute but this would need to be a big improvement over Mojo to justify the price and this is unlikely given the use of Hugo's innards.




I've got a Mojo and a 2Qute, have done A/B tests with them and the 2Qute wins hands down. The 2Qute is more alive and open sounding on my system.


----------



## AndrewH13

skampmeister said:


> I've got a Mojo and a 2Qute, have done A/B tests with them and the 2Qute wins hands down. The 2Qute is more alive and open sounding on my system.




Isn't 2Cute meant to be similar to Hugo? Your description sounds like Hugo .


----------



## martyn73

headmanpl said:


> I use my Mojo all the time in place of its own audio output. As the USB connection is only sending data, it won't touch the battery, you'll need another USB source for that. I wouldn't recommend another USB from the PC, as Mojo needs more power.


 
 Hi, I'm using two USB leads, one to the PC and another to a USB mains adapter. I prefer the Mojo to the Asus STX II, but the Hugo a brighter sound signature.


----------



## felix3650

batou069 said:


> Hey folks
> 
> since nobody answered:
> Does anyone use Mojo with one of these headphones?
> ...



I'm using it with the HP50.
Used to drive them with the Audioengine D3. The NADs are very efficient but because of their tuning they tend to be a little boring. Paired with the Mojo their imaging and soundstage capabilities open up. Also the bass is tighter and the highs extend a bit more. Mids are the most improved though. They sound just right. A nice pairing in my opinion


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

steveoliver said:


> Your comment on battery life is worrying, but not unexpected.


 

  I am still awaiting a reply.
 4 hours of usage after a full charge is not remotely normal or acceptable. Nobody would be reading this a second time if I had received a reply to my first question.
 It has a warranty. It was bought at e-earphone. It has battery issue that is getting worse.


----------



## x RELIC x

hawaiibadboy said:


> I am still awaiting a reply.
> 4 hours of usage after a full charge is not remotely normal or acceptable. Nobody would be reading this a second time if I had received a reply to my first question.
> It has a warranty. It was bought at e-earphone. It has battery issue that is getting worse.




Have you tried a battery cycle? Full to dead to full again. 

4 hours after full charge seems to warrant a trip to e-earphone.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

x relic x said:


> Have you tried a battery cycle? Full to dead to full again.
> 
> 4 hours after full charge seems to warrant a trip to e-earphone.


 

  Thanks for the reply
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I will be contacting e-earphone.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Have you tried a battery cycle? Full to dead to full again.
> 
> 4 hours after full charge seems to warrant a trip to e-earphone.


So by fully charghing then running the Mojo until it stops will help in what way? Extends battery life on the following charge?


----------



## warrior1975

Don't run it dead. But before it is, I'm not sure what the ideal number is, I believe 20% or so. It recalibrates the battery or something like that.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> So by fully charghing then running the Mojo until it stops will help in what way? Extends battery life on the following charge?





warrior1975 said:


> Don't run it dead. But before it is, I'm not sure what the ideal number is, I believe 20% or so. It recalibrates the battery or something like that.




Exactly. Re-calibration of the battery meter is done this way on pretty much all lithium based devices. Even recommended by our good friends at Apple. I was noticing a slight reduction in battery life when it was brought up way earlier in the thread and did a cycle (blinking red, never to full drain - ever) and it seemed to help. Of course I didn't use a stop watch, but it seemed to help and the battery is definitely lasting 8.5 to 9 hours per charge for me.

A good read on best practices for Lithium battery lifespan:

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries

and this:

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries


----------



## Xacxac

As far as I remember, Mojo battery type is unknown. So is it lithium?


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Exactly. Re-calibration of the battery meter is done this way on pretty much all lithium based devices. Even recommended by our good friends at Apple. I was noticing a slight reduction in battery life when it was brought up way earlier in the thread and did a cycle (blinking red, never to full drain - ever) and it seemed to help. Of course I didn't use a stop watch, but it seemed to help and the battery is definitely lasting 8.5 to 9 hours per charge for me.
> 
> A good read on best practices for Lithium battery lifespan:
> 
> ...


 Love it when the light is Blue. Once its not Blue Im in panic mode.


----------



## x RELIC x

xacxac said:


> As far as I remember, Mojo battery type is unknown. So is it lithium?




It's Lithium Polymer. Chord had one developed specifically for the Mojo over three years and I'm guessing it's special for the power and thermal tolerances.


----------



## agzerx

Hi guys, im going to start my new combo and i have some questions...
  
*# My Combo*
 - Shure se846 + Silver Dragon Cable V1 + OTG cable from moon-audio too
 - Chord Mojo
  
  
*# Devices*
 ( I dont know what to use as transport and is the best )
 - Galaxy S4 ( i already have )
 - Galaxy Note 4 ( i'm think to buy )
  
 So... i would like to know if the Galaxy S4 is a good idea to me use with the Combo,
 and i'll use ( just as a DAP-Transport ) the S4, with 128gb sd to listen songs offline and 
 using the  Spotify and Tidal.
  
 1 = The S4 will get the same result quality sound as the Note 4?
 2 = The equalizer ( on android ) i should put all off, even that i'll use spotify and Tidal?
 3 = The silver dragon v1 is a good cable?
 4 = The OTG cable silver too ( from moon ) is a good on to ( connect Mojo with my Android )?
  
  
 Thanks!
 Wait some help of you guys!


----------



## warrior1975

I don't believe there will be any difference between the Note 4 or s4 as a transport for the Mojo, if it is its minimal I'd bet. Moon audio is excellent for cables.


----------



## UNOE

Using my Dac on my desktop while charging it starts to get a bit toasty (not as hot as my SMSL M8).  But I just realize that putting in on its side seems to cool very very well.  It doesn't even feel warm when on its side while charging, closer to room temperature than warm.  Basically doubling the surface area.


----------



## costinstn

Does anybody know the battery capacity on the Mojo? sometimes i use a 5000mah external battery, which the Mojo completely drains, and it barely goes to green level(i get about 4--5 hours of use after this charge). Also, i read that Chord recommends charging from a 1A/5V source. Is there any problem if i charge with a 2A/5V iPad charger? Honestly i didn't check to see if it shortens the charging time. 
 The thing is i travel a lot, and i prefer to have with me a single 2A charger, which i can use for my iPhone, iPad, and hopefully for the Mojo.


----------



## music4mhell

costinstn said:


> Does anybody know the battery capacity on the Mojo? sometimes i use a 5000mah external battery, which the Mojo completely drains, and it barely goes to green level(i get about 4--5 hours of use after this charge). Also, i read that Chord recommends charging from a 1A/5V source. Is there any problem if i charge with a 2A/5V iPad charger? Honestly i didn't check to see if it shortens the charging time.
> The thing is i travel a lot, and i prefer to have with me a single 2A charger, which i can use for my iPhone, iPad, and hopefully for the Mojo.


 
 5V/2A is the best solution than 5V/1A.
 And yes it does shorten the charging time.


----------



## agzerx

warrior1975 said:


> I don't believe there will be any difference between the Note 4 or s4 as a transport for the Mojo, if it is its minimal I'd bet. Moon audio is excellent for cables.


 
 Yeah, thats my dillemma, i dont if have much difference... 
 since i'll use the spotify 320kbps and Tidal Hifi.
  
 im gonna use this cables from moon audio


----------



## agzerx

music4mhell said:


> 5V/2A is the best solution than 5V/1A.
> And yes it does shorten the charging time.


 
 Really bro? the 5V 2A is better then 5V 1A? why so? whats the difference on the (A) between time, charge or something?
 I have 2 charges here over 5V 1A, and i was considering to buy the iphone 6 charger that's 5V 1A


----------



## x RELIC x

agzerx said:


> Really bro? the 5V 2A is better then 5V 1A? why so? whats the difference on the (A) between time, charge or something?
> I have 2 charges here over 5V 1A, and i was considering to buy the iphone 6 charger that's 5V 1A




1A is the minimum that the Mojo _requires_ and many chargers are over spec'd (some 1A chargers do not charge the Mojo) so it's safer to use a 2A charger. The Mojo will take what it needs.


----------



## music4mhell

agzerx said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > 5V/2A is the best solution than 5V/1A.
> ...


 
 I charge my Mojo with my Nexus(2015) charger which is 1.5A.
 The thing is there is a term called as "Conversion Factor", so what's mentioned on the charger, that's the output @ 100% efficiency, but we know nothing in this world is 100% efficient.
 Also with time the efficiency of the charger & cable decrease, so it's better to use 5V/2A charger


----------



## singleended58

x relic x said:


> 1A is the minimum that the Mojo _requires_ and many chargers are over spec'd (some 1A chargers do not charge the Mojo) so it's safer to use a 2A charger. The Mojo will take what it needs.




I charge my Mojo and AK100mk2 with the GS4 charger which is a fast charger.


----------



## agzerx

x relic x said:


> 1A is the minimum that the Mojo _requires_ and many chargers are over spec'd (some 1A chargers do not charge the Mojo) so it's safer to use a 2A charger. The Mojo will take what it needs.


 
 Oh, good to know, the minimum is 1A, nice nice!


----------



## jincuteguy

x relic x said:


> 1A is the minimum that the Mojo _requires_ and many chargers are over spec'd (some 1A chargers do not charge the Mojo) so it's safer to use a 2A charger. The Mojo will take what it needs.


 
 Is 3A is the maximum the Mojo can take?


----------



## agzerx

singleended58 said:


> I charge my Mojo and AK100mk2 with the GS4 charger which is a fast charger.


 
 Hey bro... do you GS4 using with Mojo? i have some questions...
 if  NOTE 4 is better then GS4 quality with Mojo. I dont wanna buy new NOTE4 if i already have the GS4,
 so.. i will just upgrade the SD CARD to 128GB.
  
 What can you tell me about the GS4 with Mojo and have you test anothers Samsung with Mojo?


----------



## agzerx

music4mhell said:


> I charge my Mojo with my Nexus(2015) charger which is 1.5A.
> The thing is there is a term called as "Conversion Factor", so what's mentioned on the charger, that's the output @ 100% efficiency, but we know nothing in this world is 100% efficient.
> Also with time the efficiency of the charger & cable decrease, so it's better to use 5V/2A charger


 
 Great! Now im OK about it! Thanks so much bro!


----------



## x RELIC x

jincuteguy said:


> Is 3A is the maximum the Mojo can take?




I don't know for sure as I haven't used a 3A charger, but like I said, the Mojo should only take what it needs.


----------



## Rob Watts

costinstn said:


> Does anybody know the battery capacity on the Mojo? sometimes i use a 5000mah external battery, which the Mojo completely drains, and it barely goes to green level(i get about 4--5 hours of use after this charge). Also, i read that Chord recommends charging from a 1A/5V source. Is there any problem if i charge with a 2A/5V iPad charger? Honestly i didn't check to see if it shortens the charging time.
> The thing is i travel a lot, and i prefer to have with me a single 2A charger, which i can use for my iPhone, iPad, and hopefully for the Mojo.


 
 Mojo's battery is actually about 14Wh - Watt hours - is a better measure of battery capacity, as Mojo has two cells with a max total voltage of 8.4v. Your 5000mAh external battery is maybe only 18.5 Wh (assuming it is a single cell), and when you figure in inefficiencies in power delivery, you will need more than 18.5 Wh from a portable battery to fully recharge Mojo. 10000mAh single cell should be fine.
  
 As other posters have said, 1A is min, 2A is fine but Mojo will not charge any faster. I have controlled the charge time for thermal reasons.
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

rob watts said:


> Mojo's battery is actually about 14Wh - Watt hours - is a better measure of battery capacity, as Mojo has two cells with a max total voltage of 8.4v. Your 5000mAh external battery is maybe only 18.5 Wh (assuming it is a single cell), and when you figure in inefficiencies in power delivery, you will need more than 18.5 Wh from a portable battery to fully recharge Mojo. 10000mAh single cell should be fine.
> 
> As other posters have said, 1A is min, 2A is fine but Mojo will not charge any faster. I have controlled the charge time for thermal reasons.
> 
> Rob




That's a lot of power for the size of battery. Well done!!


----------



## WNBC

Fairly new Mojo user here, maybe a week or so.  At first I had been using it purely with my iP6+ or with the Carbon.  I liked it, but still waiting for that Mojo moment that I've been reading about.  Today, hooked up my old school Pioneer DVD-V7400 transport to Mojo via coaxial connection.  Now we're cooking.  Definitely not going into any technical details about the sound as it is just first impressions, but here the source is making a difference in my perception of the music.  Just sounds more live and dynamics are excellent.  Next up will be my computer as a source.  In the meantime, I'll be re-discovering my CDs.  Like most of you, I've owned cheaper and more expensive DACs.  The Mojo just sounds excellent.  Doesn't really need to be compared to anything else.  This is a good time for DAC buyers.  I feel the iFi DSD Micro and Mojo are really giving us amazing bangs for the buck.  Micro was another favorite of mine, but it's been a while since I owned one so I'm not going to draw comparisons, but myself would be happy with either one, each having its own disadvantages/advantages.


----------



## agzerx

Guys, help me out...
 How is the qualify of...
  
*( Samsung S4 ) with the ChordMojo  VS*  *( Samsung Note 4 ) with the ChordMojo*
  
** i already have the SG4, so i dont wanna spend more money on the NOTE 4 if the quality audio is the same or*
*ha**v**e no much difference... *
  
*# My other ( items are )...*
 - Shure se846
 - Silver Dragon Cable V1 Shure ( moon audio )
 - Silver Dragon Micro USB B OTG ( moon audio )
  
 Help me out about this dilamme over ( *SG4 vs NOTE 4* )


----------



## singleended58

agzerx said:


> Hey bro... do you GS4 using with Mojo? i have some questions...
> if  NOTE 4 is better then GS4 quality with Mojo. I dont wanna buy new NOTE4 if i already have the GS4,
> so.. i will just upgrade the SD CARD to 128GB.
> 
> What can you tell me about the GS4 with Mojo and have you test anothers Samsung with Mojo?




Right now I have paired the Mojo with AK100mk2 and sometimes with iPhone 6 Plus and not tried yet with GS4 since I do not have OTG micro cable. However, I believe the SQ of GS4 is good enough to pair with Mojo.


----------



## jincuteguy

Well I'm about to order this Anker Charger for my Mojo
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Charge-Anker-Charger-PowerPort-Galaxy/dp/B01AHX1ABW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1460525206&sr=8-3&keywords=anker+quick+charge+3.0
  
 Hopefully it won't break the Mojo


----------



## music4mhell

agzerx said:


> Guys, help me out...
> How is the qualify of...
> 
> *( Samsung S4 ) with the ChordMojo  VS*  *( Samsung Note 4 ) with the ChordMojo*
> ...


 
 Does n't matter whether you use Note5/Note1/GS1/GS4.
 You will feel difference only when you will play some DSD file, because to play DSD you need more power(Ram, Processing speed).
  
 For other FLAC/ALAC files, IMHO there will be zero difference no matter which source you use.


----------



## agzerx

music4mhell said:


> Does n't matter whether you use Note5/Note1/GS1/GS4.
> You will feel difference only when you will play some DSD file, because to play DSD you need more power(Ram, Processing speed).
> 
> For other FLAC/ALAC files, IMHO there will be zero difference no matter which source you use.


 
 Oh, nice to know bro! Thanks so much! im happy about this,
 of course... as the SG4 ill be just the ( transport ) so... i think i'll be good with this combo fo play FLAC/ALAC/MP3 320Kbps
 Thanks so much!


----------



## x RELIC x

jincuteguy said:


> Well I'm about to order this Anker Charger for my Mojo
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Charge-Anker-Charger-PowerPort-Galaxy/dp/B01AHX1ABW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1460525206&sr=8-3&keywords=anker+quick+charge+3.0
> 
> Hopefully it won't break the Mojo




Really? If the charger doesn't 'break' the intended phones it is advertised to charge you can rest assured the Mojo will be fine.


----------



## sabloke

I can't understand this obsession about batteries and chargers. If my Mojo works for 4-6 hours, I'm happy. Show me a real life situation when you listen 10 hours straight and you don't have a powerbank on you to recharge. Jeez...


----------



## masterpfa

agzerx said:


> Guys, help me out...
> How is the qualify of...
> 
> *( Samsung S4 ) with the ChordMojo  VS*  *( Samsung Note 4 ) with the ChordMojo*
> ...


 
 If you already have the SG4 it should be fine. Will you be using the SG4 as a phone as well as a transport? 

 If you were not aware you will need an app such as Hiby, Onkyo HF Player or UAPP to playback via Mojo and If your phone is being used just as a transport it's best to run it in aeroplane mode to reduce interference and help the CPU cope just that little bit better.

 All 3 apps work well just depending on your personal preferences, I use UAPP
  
 Happy listening


----------



## music4mhell

masterpfa said:


> agzerx said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, help me out...
> ...


 
 You can reduce interference by using ferrite cores on both sides of micro usb cable


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

sabloke said:


> I can't understand this obsession about batteries and chargers. If my Mojo works for 4-6 hours, I'm happy. Show me a real life situation when you listen 10 hours straight and you don't have a powerbank on you to recharge. Jeez...


 

  I got 4 hours from full charge to dead yesterday.
 It's 2016 and it is rated to perform double that. THAT is a *problem* not an _obsession_.
  
 I am gonna work with e-earphone as Relic advised. Love the item. Needs a refit/look under the hood or something.


----------



## aangen

agzerx said:


> Hi guys, im going to start my new combo and i have some questions...
> 
> *# My Combo*
> - Shure se846 + Silver Dragon Cable V1 + OTG cable from moon-audio too
> ...


 
 I was using a Fiio X3 and X5 (both first generation) to drive my Mojo. They use a very simple and reliable coax cable and when you carry the Mojo and the player in your pocket it stays connected and works fine. 
  
 I read peoples comments about the Galaxy S4 so for giggles I picked one up. It connects to the Mojo using a USB Mini B type connector. The first thing I learned is the connection is NOT reliable. The Mini USB B connector is not as reliable as a coax cable, so if you are carrying the S4 and Mojo in your pocket you will encounter dropouts in sound as the connection makes and breaks. The connector on the S4 should not be described as robust, and on the Mojo it seems the connector does not seat very deep and it could wiggle as well.
  
 Of course if you are stationary and want smartphone capabilities then it's probably just fine. I am guessing someone will pipe in here and say they have had zero problem with this but I wanted to make sure I indicated that I have. 
  
 If I was making a choice of what kind of player to get I would choose one that outputs coax as it's a simple and reliable connection. As to which player sounds better sending digital signals to the Mojo, I leave that up to those who can hear that difference. I think the X3, X5 and Galaxy S4 all sound really good with the Mojo. The one that sounds best is the one I am using at the moment, no matter which of the three it is.
  
 (I also use the SE 846, with stock cables though)


----------



## BaTou069

aangen said:


> I have the SE846's with the Mojo and a Geek Out 450. I love all three immensely. I favor the Mojo over the Geek out but both have their appeal. But the 846 Mojo combo is golden.


 
 Thanks for sharing! 
 So how does the Mojo compare to the Geek Out? Would you consider the Mojo to big a big step upwards? Or is the improvement subtle?
 I simply can't decide if to stick with my DX90 & Geek Out and *get a Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon, or Just sell it all and get the Mojo*


----------



## aangen

batou069 said:


> aangen said:
> 
> 
> > I have the SE846's with the Mojo and a Geek Out 450. I love all three immensely. I favor the Mojo over the Geek out but both have their appeal. But the 846 Mojo combo is golden.
> ...


 
 I think the Geek Out is a tad gritty, and is noticeably more passionate sounding. It is clearly a class A amp. It's way more rock and roll. It's fun.
 The Mojo is Clean Clean Clean and precise with endless detail. I am listening to Zappa live right now with the Mojo and I can clearly hear the sound of the guitar cases way down in the mix. 
  
 When I first got the Mojo I thought in many ways the Geek Out might be a bit more fun to listen to. But it's been weeks since I last used the Geek Out.
  
 If I was stuck with either I would be fine but my preference is the Mojo. I have not heard the 2nd gen Geek Out. I also have no experience with the Cavalli.


----------



## jmills8

aangen said:


> I was using a Fiio X3 and X5 (both first generation) to drive my Mojo. They use a very simple and reliable coax cable and when you carry the Mojo and the player in your pocket it stays connected and works fine.
> 
> I read peoples comments about the Galaxy S4 so for giggles I picked one up. It connects to the Mojo using a USB Mini B type connector. The first thing I learned is the connection is NOT reliable. The Mini USB B connector is not as reliable as a coax cable, so if you are carrying the S4 and Mojo in your pocket you will encounter dropouts in sound as the connection makes and breaks. The connector on the S4 should not be described as robust, and on the Mojo it seems the connector does not seat very deep and it could wiggle as well.
> 
> ...


 try another phone and/or another cable cause I drop my phone/mojo in my pocket everyday and not once had an issue with the connection. My problem are with music apps trying to make me pay for their free players.


----------



## Xacxac

rob watts said:


> Mojo's battery is actually about 14Wh - Watt hours - is a better measure of battery capacity, as Mojo has two cells with a max total voltage of 8.4v. Your 5000mAh external battery is maybe only 18.5 Wh (assuming it is a single cell), and when you figure in inefficiencies in power delivery, you will need more than 18.5 Wh from a portable battery to fully recharge Mojo. 10000mAh single cell should be fine.
> 
> As other posters have said, 1A is min, 2A is fine but Mojo will not charge any faster. I have controlled the charge time for thermal reasons.
> 
> Rob




Finally we have Mojo battery spec!
Thanks Rob. 

Mojo would be perfect if it wasn't prone to RF. 
But full aluminium casing is understandable&reasonable as the FPGA & big battery emit much heat to be dissipated. Ferrite chokes only decreases RF from cable to certain amount, thus phone+streaming+Mojo stack is quite noisy (and unacceptable, for me).


----------



## esm87

I dont understand how any device would sound different as long as the file quality is the same? 

Your using the mojo DAC, why would transport affect the sound signature the mojo outputs? Maybe I've totally overlooked something? I would have thought a high end transport would sound the sane as a low end as long as connection and file quality were identical?


----------



## Xacxac

esm87 said:


> I dont understand how any device would sound different as long as the file quality is the same?
> 
> Your using the mojo DAC, why would transport affect the sound signature the mojo outputs? Maybe I've totally overlooked something? I would have thought a high end transport would sound the sane as a low end as long as connection and file quality were identical?




It's debatable. Some people don't hear any difference while others swear by difference between transports. Many reasons, but I won't go there as it's hot and dangerous. ;>


----------



## esm87

xacxac said:


> It's debatable. Some people don't hear any difference while others swear by difference between transports. Many reasons, but I won't go there as it's hot and dangerous. ;>


oh its one of THEM topics haha


----------



## WCDchee

esm87 said:


> oh its one of THEM topics haha




i personally feel that with some devices the difference is big, with some it is not. 

I understand the skepticism. I was too, until I heard it. But I would recommend that you try it for yourself, that's the only way to figure out if it makes a difference for YOU, which is what's most important. x RELIC x also was a strong opponent of the idea of transports making a difference, not believing it at first (as I did not), but he has since experienced otherwise and has eaten his words  (just kidding relic )

But yes, do try it for yourself and you will be able to answer that question


----------



## BaTou069

felix3650 said:


> I'm using it with the HP50.
> Used to drive them with the Audioengine D3. The NADs are very efficient but because of their tuning they tend to be a little boring. Paired with the Mojo their imaging and soundstage capabilities open up. Also the bass is tighter and the highs extend a bit more. Mids are the most improved though. They sound just right. A nice pairing in my opinion


 
 Hi, 
 thats really weird that you say that they tend to be a little boring. This is something I only felt at the very beginning after buying them. I did also buy at the same time the hifiman he400 and the shure 846, so compared to them that was my feelin, but over time i grew more accustomed to the sound of the NADs. How long do you own them already?
  
 I'm not sure if to simply buy the mojo and sell my geekout and dx90... first world problems


----------



## esm87

wcdchee said:


> i personally feel that with some devices the difference is big, with some it is not.
> 
> I understand the skepticism. I was too, until I heard it. But I would recommend that you try it for yourself, that's the only way to figure out if it makes a difference for YOU, which is what's most important. x RELIC x also was a strong opponent of the idea of transports making a difference, not believing it at first (as I did not), but he has since experienced otherwise and has eaten his words  (just kidding relic )
> 
> But yes, do try it for yourself and you will be able to answer that question


hey bud. I had the mojo and could hear zero difference out of my phone compared to my hifimediy dac and cayin c5, I dont think my hearing is that discernible unfortunately lol.

You read the awesome comments on here and im like, I need to have these sonic experiences too lol.

I am interested in the new audioquest dragonfly red dac to see how that fairs to my current set up. Also like the look of the onkyo dap and questyle dap. Awesome reading about peoples wow moments with the mojo


----------



## jincuteguy

rob watts said:


> Mojo's battery is actually about 14Wh - Watt hours - is a better measure of battery capacity, as Mojo has two cells with a max total voltage of 8.4v. Your 5000mAh external battery is maybe only 18.5 Wh (assuming it is a single cell), and when you figure in inefficiencies in power delivery, you will need more than 18.5 Wh from a portable battery to fully recharge Mojo. 10000mAh single cell should be fine.
> 
> As other posters have said, 1A is min, 2A is fine but Mojo will not charge any faster. I have controlled the charge time for thermal reasons.
> 
> Rob


 
  


xacxac said:


> Finally we have Mojo battery spec!
> Thanks Rob.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 So Rob was saying 1A is minimum, but 2A wont' charge any faster?


----------



## uzi2

jincuteguy said:


> So Rob was saying 1A is minimum, but 2A wont' charge any faster?


 

 Whatever the rating of your charger (as long as it is 1A or greater) the Mojo will draw 1A, so charge time remains the same.


----------



## jincuteguy

uzi2 said:


> Whatever the rating of your charger (as long as it is 1A or greater) the Mojo will draw 1A, so charge time remains the same.


 
  
 Ok I get it, so the Mojo will only charge at 1A, doesnt matter that kind of charger you have unless it's less than 1A.
 That's kinda suck, I was gonna get a faster charger to charge the mojo faster, but after hearing that it won't charge any faster than 1A, I guess i won't be buying a faster charger then.


----------



## Skampmeister

Just charge it overnight, are you really draining the mojo completely in one day?


----------



## jincuteguy

skampmeister said:


> Just charge it overnight, are you really draining the mojo completely in one day?


 
  
 Yes, I charge it once during the day, and charge it over night right before I go to bed.  But the charging time with my LG G3 usb cable is taking double longer than the 4h time that's the Mojo should be fully charged.
 I just wished Chord would make another version of the Mojo but without the battery, so like using just the usb power or straight power from outlet.


----------



## GreenBow

pinklemonade said:


> Hi! First post here. Wow, what a thread I must say!
> The reason I'm writing here is because I'm about get a Mojo for personal use mostly, but I'm playing in a band and we're using in-ear minitoring, so I'm wondering if I can use it to connect from a mixer (AUX-output XLR) to the Mojo somehow. I assume it would be analog to digital since Mojo doesn't have an analog input, does that even work??
> 
> Link to mixer:
> ...


 
  
 I use the 3.5mm Mojo output jack to connect to active (desktop) speakers. You might find the comments about balanced vs non-balanced, in this thread useful. I use a QED Reference Audio J2P. (J2P = jack to phono.)
  
 I think you would find that sufficient. However I see that this cable is not available on the QED website anymore. Only the Profile J2P and Performance Audio J2P, cables are available in J2P.
  
 I find the Reference Audio version that I have, invaluable. I would not part with it for love or money. In other words I would say look about on the internet. See if you can find a Reference Audio J2P cable in stock somewhere.


----------



## GreenBow

martyn73 said:


> Does anyone here use their Mojo as an external PC sound card? I understand that the battery can tolerate this, but wonder if long term desktop use is recommended. I tend to leave the Mojo plugged into a the PC by a USB lead borrowed from my Kindle.
> 
> I used to own a Hugo which seemed to introduce noticeable latency causing slight loss of lip sync when watching movies, but Mojo lacks this 'attribute'. If Mojo is not recommended as a general desktop solution, there's 2qute but this would need to be a big improvement over Mojo to justify the price and this is unlikely given the use of Hugo's innards.


 
  
 I have the Mojo as a desktop DAC. As you do, I leave it plugged in. I have no latency issue with watching DVD.


----------



## Xacxac

jincuteguy said:


> Ok I get it, so the Mojo will only charge at 1A, doesnt matter that kind of charger you have unless it's less than 1A.
> That's kinda suck, I was gonna get a faster charger to charge the mojo faster, but after hearing that it won't charge any faster than 1A, I guess i won't be buying a faster charger then.




I disagree on 'sucks'. The input current limit is about safety. Many people listening to music with Mojo during charge time. With the current 1A input rate, many people (over)worry about the heat. Imagine what would happen when with 2A. Chord could make unit with bigger battery, faster charging time, etc but then the physical size would be bigger.



jincuteguy said:


> I just wished Chord would make another version of the Mojo but without the battery, so like using just the usb power or straight power from outlet.




Then that thing can't be called Mojo as Mojo is a portable source, made primarily for smartphones users.


----------



## Mojo ideas

hawaiibadboy said:


> I am still awaiting a reply.
> 4 hours of usage after a full charge is not remotely normal or acceptable. Nobody would be reading this a second time if I had received a reply to my first question.
> It has a warranty. It was bought at e-earphone. It has battery issue that is getting worse.


 Hi the battery playing time is dependant on several factors I'm afraid the first being how hard the FPGA is working and this goes for the USB chip too this is dependant on the size of the files it's processing the bigger the more power I will take as there is a lot of processing going on inside mojo it's not like a simple Dac chip. The second factor is what it's driving surprisingly many Higher quality IEMs have impedances as low as eleven Ohms therefore mojo has to work harder . There are other factors too such as The ambient temperature and the natural capacity tolerance of the battery too. I doubt you unit has a problem it's more likely to be a number of these factors coming into play ofcourse if your at home you can play and charge at the same time. I hope that helps. JF.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

mojo ideas said:


> Hi the battery playing time is dependant on several factors I'm afraid the first being how hard the FPGA is working and this goes for the USB chip too this is dependant on the size of the files it's processing the bigger the more power I will take as there is a lot of processing going on inside mojo it's not like a simple Dac chip. The second factor is what it's driving surprisingly many Higher quality IEMs have impedances as low as eleven Ohms therefore mojo has to work harder . There are other factors too such as The ambient temperature and the natural capacity tolerance of the battery too. I doubt you unit has a problem it's more likely to be a number of these factors coming into play ofcourse if your at home you can play and charge at the same time. I hope that helps. JF.


 

  Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I usually listen at very high volume and have to check exactly how much I am getting. The item is superb,sublime awesomeness. love it. Before I bother e-earphone i will make double sure. thanks for the reply.


----------



## masterpfa

jmills8 said:


> try another phone and/or another cable cause I drop my phone/mojo in my pocket everyday and not once had an issue with the connection. My problem are with music apps trying to make me pay for their free players.


 
 Since I have obtained and used short OTG cables with right angled connections, I never get drops with my Mobile phones, Nexus 6 and OnePlus One, in normal use.

 I don't mind paying for a good app with good support from the dev, in the scheme of things and for me not too much of a price to pay
 (says he who got given by my carrier and Google a total of £60 credit over the last 6 months)


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> oh its one of THEM topics haha


 
 You said it. It is indeed

 I would say go for what makes you happy. I switch depending on locations, requirements or mood between Phone>Mojo, AK100MKii>Mojo and DP-X1>Mojo

 I have not analysed my kit to determine if one sounds better or not paired with the Mojo
 But I do know one thing, personally with my kit I don't have one bad pairing.


----------



## jmills8

mojo ideas said:


> Hi the battery playing time is dependant on several factors I'm afraid the first being how hard the FPGA is working and this goes for the USB chip too this is dependant on the size of the files it's processing the bigger the more power I will take as there is a lot of processing going on inside mojo it's not like a simple Dac chip. The second factor is what it's driving surprisingly many Higher quality IEMs have impedances as low as eleven Ohms therefore mojo has to work harder . There are other factors too such as The ambient temperature and the natural capacity tolerance of the battery too. I doubt you unit has a problem it's more likely to be a number of these factors coming into play ofcourse if your at home you can play and charge at the same time. I hope that helps. JF.


 So if I put the Mojo in my pocket which makes it hot it will run down the battery faster ?


----------



## agzerx

masterpfa said:


> If you already have the SG4 it should be fine. Will you be using the SG4 as a phone as well as a transport?
> 
> If you were not aware you will need an app such as Hiby, Onkyo HF Player or UAPP to playback via Mojo and If your phone is being used just as a transport it's best to run it in aeroplane mode to reduce interference and help the CPU cope just that little bit better.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, ill only use as transport ( not phone ) so i'll enable the aeroplane mode.
 I'll use UAPP or ONKYO, but also Spotify and Tidal ( hifi )
  
 Thanks so much!


----------



## agzerx

aangen said:


> I was using a Fiio X3 and X5 (both first generation) to drive my Mojo. They use a very simple and reliable coax cable and when you carry the Mojo and the player in your pocket it stays connected and works fine.
> 
> I read peoples comments about the Galaxy S4 so for giggles I picked one up. It connects to the Mojo using a USB Mini B type connector. The first thing I learned is the connection is NOT reliable. The Mini USB B connector is not as reliable as a coax cable, so if you are carrying the S4 and Mojo in your pocket you will encounter dropouts in sound as the connection makes and breaks. The connector on the S4 should not be described as robust, and on the Mojo it seems the connector does not seat very deep and it could wiggle as well.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice bro, i got you idea.
 I really like my S4 and i dont wanna at moment a DAP as X5 or X5, because i like to listing to on spotify ( 320kbps mp3 ) and tidal ( hifi flac ),
 so... i'll keep my S4 until im done and get some more better to play DSD and be more nice too.
  
 Have you test the silver dragon cable from moon audio to see the difference?


----------



## Mojo ideas

jmills8 said:


> So if I put the Mojo in my pocket which makes it hot it will run down the battery faster ?


 I can't say by how much though probably not that much. I'd mentioned it before because it's just one of any number of factors that can decrease the playing time.


----------



## jmills8

mojo ideas said:


> I can't say by how much though probably not that much. I'd mentioned it before because it's just one of any number of factors that can decrease the playing time.


 Thanks for the reply.


----------



## felix3650

batou069 said:


> Hi,
> thats really weird that you say that they tend to be a little boring. This is something I only felt at the very beginning after buying them. I did also buy at the same time the hifiman he400 and the shure 846, so compared to them that was my feelin, but over time i grew more accustomed to the sound of the NADs. How long do you own them already?
> 
> I'm not sure if to simply buy the mojo and sell my geekout and dx90... first world problems


 
  
 Hey
 By boring I mean lacking that musicality that other more expensive headphones do give. From a value standpoint though the HP50 is very good. Compared with the types like the HD600/650 Sennheisers and the Meze 99 (had a chance to hear them recently) I do find the HP50 a bit lacking in sub-bass notes (not the same impact) and the highs don't extend as much. That's personal preference though. I do have them since May 2015 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I'd say get the Mojo. You won't be disapointed with its performance. You can add an amp later on if feel like it.


----------



## Ike1985

xacxac said:


> Finally we have Mojo battery spec!
> Thanks Rob.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually ferrite chokes can make a significant difference. I use a large one with the cord wrapped around it several times.  It's snugged as close to Mojo as possible since that is where the RF enters.  I've got two smaller one's behind the big one.  The difference having vs not having them is significant.  Also the difference between placing them in the right place vs wrong place is just as significant.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

wilderbeast said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned here before but in case you missed it:
> 
> If you don't like the CCK between iPhone and Mojo (I hate it), the L19 cable from FiiO works perfectly. It's just the right length for iPhone and Mojo to sit side-by-side, or to stack back-to-back if that's your thing. Basically, it's neater and tidier.


 
  
 Any concerns about bending it to have the iPhone go back to back with the Mojo?
  
 It connects fine, and seems easier side-by-side.  The Larvibble cable is quite a bit more, but looks like it will be more flexible.   
  
 I think more than a few people love Apple products, but not the company.


----------



## iBrian

If anyone is looking for a MOJO I put on up for sale on the classifieds. I just got another one less than a week ago


----------



## Mojo ideas

olewhiskey said:


> If anyone is looking for a MOJO I put on up for sale on the classifieds. I just got another one less than a week ago


 Why??


----------



## Wilderbeast

peter hyatt said:


> Any concerns about bending it to have the iPhone go back to back with the Mojo?
> 
> It connects fine, and seems easier side-by-side.  The Larvibble cable is quite a bit more, but looks like it will be more flexible.
> 
> I think more than a few people love Apple products, but not the company.




No problems going back-to-back. The cable is sturdy and feels well made, but is also flexible. 

That said, I've only had the cable a few weeks and don't know how long it'll last.


----------



## iBrian

mojo ideas said:


> Why??




I don't want to but I don't need it like I thought I would.


----------



## costinstn

mojo ideas said:


> Hi the battery playing time is dependant on several factors I'm afraid the first being how hard the FPGA is working and this goes for the USB chip too this is dependant on the size of the files it's processing the bigger the more power I will take as there is a lot of processing going on inside mojo it's not like a simple Dac chip. The second factor is what it's driving surprisingly many Higher quality IEMs have impedances as low as eleven Ohms therefore mojo has to work harder . There are other factors too such as The ambient temperature and the natural capacity tolerance of the battery too. I doubt you unit has a problem it's more likely to be a number of these factors coming into play ofcourse if your at home you can play and charge at the same time. I hope that helps. JF.


 

 So, if i"m using a Final Sonorous VI, which is rated at 8 Ohms, the Mojo will have to work harder, therefore draining the battery faster? i don't get it....a 300Ohms headphone will use less power, (considering they have the same sensitivity)??  how come then you can't really use a 300Ohms headphone with a low power source like a smartphone?


----------



## Xacxac

ike1985 said:


> Actually ferrite chokes can make a significant difference. I use a large one with the cord wrapped around it several times.  It's snugged as close to Mojo as possible since that is where the RF enters.  I've got two smaller one's behind the big one.  The difference having vs not having them is significant.  Also the difference between placing them in the right place vs wrong place is just as significant.




I'm using cable with ferrite choke right now. When the iPhone is placed in line with mojo, it helps. When the iPhone is placed on top of Mojo, the RF goes funky. I'm using iPhone SE; it emits RF way more than 6s. Moreover, I'm using Tidal HiFi. Bigger stream size& longer download time force me to put Mojo & iPhone in different pockets.


----------



## InfernoUk

Hi guys
  
 Im in need of help / resolution to my issue with the Mojo I bought a couple months ago to use with my Audeze LCD-X.
  
 I am a music producer and use it with my headphones when composing / mixing
  
 Issue is, i also reference other materials outside of my production software (youtube tutorials, reference tracks etc)
  
 The Mojo's drivers seem to lock it to 1 audio source at a time. So I cant play a youtube video for example as the system is locked into the production software.
  
 Ive tried ASIO4All drivers as well, but it seems this multiple sample rate detection feature on the Mojo actually makes it impossible to work with more than 1 thing at a time.
  
 Is this the case? as if so mines up for sale in the classifieds section as its damaging my workflow, if there is a fix, please save my life!


----------



## upsguys88

hawaiibadboy said:


> Enjoying the **** out of my Mojo but I got a concern..
> 
> My battery has gotten to the point of playing back about 4 hours from full blue charge to dead.
> I bought this from e-earphone IIRC? Do they handle that stuff or does Chord? I love it and am not gonna bitch...**** happens...but any guidance via PM or otherwise would be cool


 
 Where did you get that great case for the mojo?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

upsguys88 said:


> Where did you get that great case for the mojo?


 

 It's a dignis case
 http://dignis.co.kr/


----------



## zolkis

I have tried today the Mojo in comparison with the Resonessence Herus, listening with my modded TH900 (less midrange dips, more balanced sound than the stock version).
 Some comparative thoughts.
  
 - The Mojo sounds smoother. The Herus when used with an external USB power bank sounds smoother, but still not as smooth as the Mojo.
 - The Mojo sounds more balanced on tonality, but not yet perfect. Instruments pitch is better and more faithful to reality than the Herus. The Herus has more midrange ringing, the Mojo has more treble. I think bright headphones are not the optimal match for the Mojo, though the Mojo itself is not bright. It might do with the harmonic structure of the sound through the Mojo.
 - The Herus bass hits at a very slightly different spot, therefore they are perceived as slightly different, but both have similar extension. I tend to like the Herus bass a tiny bit more more, as it's perhaps more resonant.
 - The Herus sounds a bit drier, there is more space between instruments, but it makes the comparative sensation of slight hollowness, even though it has slightly more body than the Mojo.
 - Overall, the Mojo is better, more musical and higher fidelity than the Herus, though the difference is not big. For the price, the Herus is still a steal.
  
 If I have to find something to nag about, the Mojo could be a bit more effortlessly dynamic on both micro and macro levels. It's somewhat polite, "optimally damped", well executed "delta-sigma" sound.
  
 All in all, I am not so much blown away by the Mojo as I expected based on the rave reviews, but it is indeed among the best portable DACs.
 Things are getting better and better.


----------



## wym2

agzerx said:


> Really bro? the 5V 2A is better then 5V 1A? why so? whats the difference on the (A) between time, charge or something?
> I have 2 charges here over 5V 1A, and i was considering to buy the iphone 6 charger that's 5V 1A


 
  
 Despite the fact that Apple ships a 1 amp charger with the Iphone 6, the Iphone 6 and 6S charge circuit can use a 2 Amp charger and will charge faster with it. Mojo can also safely use a 2 Amp charger because of its built in safety charge circuit. So both can use the same charger.


----------



## Light - Man

costinstn said:


> So, if i"m using a Final Sonorous VI, which is rated at 8 Ohms, the Mojo will have to work harder, therefore draining the battery faster? i don't get it....a 300Ohms headphone will use less power, (considering they have the same sensitivity)??  how come then you can't really use a 300Ohms headphone with a low power source like a smartphone?


 
  
 I don't understand either?
  
 If we use some basic fundamentals like  V = I R and P = I V,   therefore P  =  I squared  R.
  
 Say for simplicity sake we say that I = 1 Amp and R = 1 Ohm, therefore P would = 1 Watt.
  
 If we then changed R  to 2 Ohms we would then double the power to 2 Watts.
  
 I know that 1 Amp is very high in portable audio reality but it just makes it easier to demonstrate the point.
  
 I also know that *Impedance* is more *complex* than simple *resistance* (R) and is also frequency related.
  
 I think that my point demonstrates that *increasing the Impedance increases the power consumption?*
  
 Or perhaps I am barking up the wrong tree or over simplifying things?
  
 Is there some other phenomenon going on?
  
 I am also surprised that Chord have 2 identical headphone outputs and do not have a dedicated line output circuit like other companies?
  
  
 P.S. this is not my area but I would be interested to know.


----------



## Paul Meakin

zolkis said:


> I think bright headphones are not the optimal match for the Mojo, though the Mojo itself is not bright.




I also use TH900s, although my are unmodded, and completely agree with your comment. 

I find I have to use some equalisation with the TH900s as otherwise they sound somewhat boosted in both the bass and treble compared with my other DACs; these both use TI/Burr Brown DAC chips and seem to mesh better with the TH900s as standard.


----------



## Mojo ideas

costinstn said:


> So, if i"m using a Final Sonorous VI, which is rated at 8 Ohms, the Mojo will have to work harder, therefore draining the battery faster? i don't get it....a 300Ohms headphone will use less power, (considering they have the same sensitivity)??  how come then you can't really use a 300Ohms headphone with a low power source like a smartphone?


 It's because to 300 Ohms headphones need more voltage swing than sensitive IEMs mojo has five Volts RMS output where as most phones have less than one volt so they can hardly get the drivers moving.


----------



## rkt31

@Light - Man, power is p =v * i. so high impedance headphones need more voltage and less current for the same power . sensitivity is other issue. a low impedance but low sensitivity headphone is most difficult because it will demand more output ( voltage) and will draw more current at the same time due to low impedance (like some planars ) . I have beyer DT 800, 600 ohm with mojo. mojo does not have any problem in driving these even when these demand over 1.5 v or so output and even upto 2.5 in some cases when watching movies.


----------



## Ike1985

xacxac said:


> I'm using cable with ferrite choke right now. When the iPhone is placed in line with mojo, it helps. When the iPhone is placed on top of Mojo, the RF goes funky. I'm using iPhone SE; it emits RF way more than 6s. Moreover, I'm using Tidal HiFi. Bigger stream size& longer download time force me to put Mojo & iPhone in different pockets.


 
  
 The issue with RF is that it can get into the tinniest hole.  I've oft considered a ferrite spray to coat the end of my cables and maybe apply around the port on the mojo but not in it.  Or some kind of tape that I could use to attach the micro usb to the mojo port and then spray ferrite on it, essentially leaving the cord attached.  I just haven't done it yet.  If I could get ferrite on the end of the cable I'm sure most of the RF would be gone or completely eliminated.  Stopping it where the data enters the dac-the end of the line-is the most important.
  
 One strange phenomena that I've yet to account for is that sometimes the RF is in only the left ciem or maybe 70/30 in the left.  I have no idea how this could happen.


----------



## GreenBow

infernouk said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im in need of help / resolution to my issue with the Mojo I bought a couple months ago to use with my Audeze LCD-X.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Mojo picks up whatever is playing, like Youtube etc. However if you are using software and running audio at more than 44.1KHz, you have to close it down. Otherwise the Mojo will not move on to play Youtube because it can't run two sampling rates at the same time. As Youtube is at 44.1KHz. I guess that might what you experience.
  
 Or if we use e.g. WASAPI like I do in JRiver, I have to close that down before using Youtube. Basically because the WASAPI driver is still running. Close that down and then you PC will initialise direct sound which Youtube will use, when you start Youtube.


----------



## InfernoUk

greenbow said:


> The Mojo picks up whatever is playing, like Youtube etc. However if you are using software and running audio at more than 44.1KHz, you have to close it down. Otherwise the Mojo will not move on to play Youtube because it can't run two sampling rates at the same time. As Youtube is at 44.1KHz. I guess that might what you experience.


 
  
 thanks i assumed this was the issue, apart from both my software and youtube at 44.1


----------



## GreenBow

infernouk said:


> thanks i assumed this was the issue, apart from both my software and youtube at 44.1


 

 Yeah sorry I posted before I thought all my answer through. Please read my extended post above.


----------



## InfernoUk

greenbow said:


> Yeah sorry I posted before I thought all my answer through. Please read my extended post above.


 
 i believe its ASIO


----------



## GreenBow

infernouk said:


> i believe its ASIO


 

 Yeah that's probably it, if you are using ASIO. You'd need to shut down any software running that driver before you firing up Youtube. Assuming Youtube uses Direct Sound; I think it does.
  
 I have the same issue. Confuses me sometimes and than I remember, "Ah yeah. Gotta shut down JRiver".


----------



## InfernoUk

greenbow said:


> Yeah that's probably it, if you are using ASIO. You'd need to shut down any software running that driver before you firing up Youtube. Assuming Youtube uses Direct Sound; I think it does.
> 
> I have the same issue. Confuses me sometimes and than I remember, "Ah yeah. Gotta shut down JRiver".


 
 But if the Mojo driver is asio based and my music software is asio why is there an issue?
  
 Ive attempted not having youtube open and then opening it once my software is loaded but no luck, is it the whole of my browser i need to close and open after?


----------



## GreenBow

infernouk said:


> But if the Mojo driver is asio based and my music software is asio why is there an issue?
> 
> Ive attempted not having youtube open and then opening it once my software is loaded but no luck, is it the whole of my browser i need to close and open after?


 
  
 I am a bit stuck why you are stuck but I will try to explain again. No worries.
  
 If you are running software that runs ASIO then you are sending bit perfect data. Same with WASAPI. The computer has initiated that driver. (When you install the Mojo drivers it installs all the drivers for the Mojo. WASAPI, ASIO, Direct Sound, and any other if there are any.) However your PC then tries to runs Youtube through the Mojo, but Youtube uses Direct Sound. Therefor if you PC still has ASIO running, it can't run Direct Sound at the same time. You can only have one sound driver ruinning at the same time.
  
 That's what I think. If I am wrong, then I guess someone will correct it. However what happens in principle is exactly this. You can only have one format running at once.
  
 You can however run Youtube and music played over Direct Sound driver. I have just tested it again to be sure but I knew already. I played a youtube vid. Plus I ran a FLAC rip in Media Go software which only allows me only the Direct Sound driver.
  
 Good luck.


----------



## twiceboss

Hi, URGENT. Massdrop is now offering "Little Dot MKIII Tube Headphone Amp"
  
 I wanna know that is there any improvement if I stack Mojo with this? I would love to have smooth sounding (Treble especially) on my TH-600.


----------



## Mython

twiceboss said:


> Hi, URGENT. Massdrop is now offering "Little Dot MKIII Tube Headphone Amp"
> 
> I wanna know that is there any improvement if I stack Mojo with this? I would love to have smooth sounding (Treble especially) on my TH-600.


 
  
  
 I could understand this question if Mojo had a reputation for having elevated, coarse or strident treble, but it doesn't...


----------



## InfernoUk

greenbow said:


> I am a bit stuck why you are stuck but I will try to explain again. No worries.
> 
> If you are running software that runs ASIO then you are sending bit perfect data. Same with WASAPI. The computer has initiated that driver. (When you install the Mojo drivers it installs all the drivers for the Mojo. WASAPI, ASIO, Direct Sound, and any other if there are any.) However your PC then tries to runs Youtube through the Mojo, but Youtube uses Direct Sound. Therefor if you PC still has ASIO running, it can't run Direct Sound at the same time. You can only have one sound driver ruinning at the same time.
> 
> ...


 
 I think the issue is different, like i can watch a movie and watch youtube and that will work fine. But if i load up anything that takes ASIO control i get no youtube etc. Thats regardless of if i open it after or not, it will not play in any combination. If i watch youtube and open my software, it kills the yourtube video and takes control. If i play youtube when i have my software open, it wont even run the video it just doesnt respond.
  
 Hence despite it being good ill have to bin the mojo and go back to a proper audio interface i think


----------



## twiceboss

mython said:


> I could understand this question if Mojo had a reputation for having elevated, coarse or strident treble, but it doesn't...


 
 Yes, Mojo is a warm sounding dac/amp. But i never try Tube amp yet. Just wanna know whether the smooth sounding for Tube can be better than Mojo?


----------



## Mython

twiceboss said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I could understand this question if Mojo had a reputation for having elevated, coarse or strident treble, but it doesn't...
> ...


 
  
  
 Well, that doesn't come under the realm of 'Better' or 'Worse' - it comes under the realm of 'personal taste/preference', and _because of that_, *only you* can fully judge whether it suits your own taste or not.
  
 Sorry, but it's true.
  
 Some things _only you_ can decide, for yourself


----------



## twiceboss

mython said:


> Well, that doesn't come under the realm of 'Better' or 'Worse' - it comes under the realm of 'personal taste/preference', and _because of that_, *only you* can fully judge whether it suits your own taste or not.
> 
> Sorry, but it's true.
> 
> Some things _only you_ can decide, for yourself


 
 Haha i think im done with this. Dont want to spend more xD


----------



## Light - Man

rkt31 said:


> @Light - Man, power is p =v * i. so high impedance headphones need more voltage and less current for the same power . sensitivity is other issue. a low impedance but low sensitivity headphone is most difficult because it will demand more output ( voltage) and will draw more current at the same time due to low impedance (like some planars ) . I have beyer DT 800, 600 ohm with mojo. mojo does not have any problem in driving these even when these demand over 1.5 v or so output and even upto 2.5 in some cases when watching movies.


 
  
 Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Hi the *battery playing time is dependent on several factors* I'm afraid the first being how hard the FPGA is working and this goes for the USB chip too this is dependant on the size of the files it's processing the bigger the more power I will take as there is a lot of processing going on inside mojo it's not like a simple Dac chip. *The second factor is what it's driving surprisingly many Higher quality IEMs have impedances as low as eleven Ohms therefore mojo has to work harder *. There are other factors too such as The ambient temperature and the natural capacity tolerance of the battery too. I doubt you unit has a problem it's more likely to be a number of these factors coming into play ofcourse if your at home you can play and charge at the same time. I hope that helps. JF.
  
  
  
*Thanks @ rkt31*, what you say makes sense to me but I should have *included* the post above *(in bold)* as it was the main reason for my post in the first place.
  
 My main point is that *increasing the Impedance increases the power consumption *which seems to conflict with the point made in the post above?
  
 I will leave it at that.


----------



## Mython

twiceboss said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that doesn't come under the realm of 'Better' or 'Worse' - it comes under the realm of 'personal taste/preference', and _because of that_, *only you* can fully judge whether it suits your own taste or not.
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, it can be so tempting to buy stuff on Massdrop, because you can feel like you're missing-out on a good deal, but that often isn't true - it just plays upon a known weakness in human psychology, which is exactly why Massdrop has been a successful website!


----------



## betula

twiceboss said:


> Hi, URGENT. Massdrop is now offering "Little Dot MKIII Tube Headphone Amp"
> 
> I wanna know that is there any improvement if I stack Mojo with this? I would love to have smooth sounding (Treble especially) on my TH-600.


 

 Chillex man. 
 Try to enjoy your new purchases at least for a few weeks.
 (I see you have got this strong itch to change and improve and jump into new deals immediately, reading your posts on different forums.)

 You do not need to change your headphones and amps/DACs every couple of weeks.

 Mojo is great without external amps.
 Immerse in this sound first, before you decide to try out other flavors of sound with another $400 purchase.

 Of course, ignore my comment, if you easily say goodbye to $5-600 a month.


----------



## masterpfa

twiceboss said:


> Yes, Mojo is a warm sounding dac/amp. But i never try Tube amp yet. Just wanna know whether the smooth sounding for Tube can be better than Mojo?


 
 Go for it.

 It's the only way you will know


----------



## Light - Man

masterpfa said:


> *Go for it.*
> 
> It's the only way you will know


 










  
 So helpful!
  
 2 guys try to save this guy and you push him under!


----------



## Xacxac

ike1985 said:


> The issue with RF is that it can get into the tinniest hole.  I've oft considered a ferrite spray to coat the end of my cables and maybe apply around the port on the mojo but not in it.  Or some kind of tape that I could use to attach the micro usb to the mojo port and then spray ferrite on it, essentially leaving the cord attached.  I just haven't done it yet.  If I could get ferrite on the end of the cable I'm sure most of the RF would be gone or completely eliminated.  Stopping it where the data enters the dac-the end of the line-is the most important.
> 
> One strange phenomena that I've yet to account for is that sometimes the RF is in only the left ciem or maybe 70/30 in the left.  I have no idea how this could happen.




The interesting event is the RF is gone when I float my palm vertically between Mojo & iPhone. No need to wrap/hold Mojo/iPhone completely. This makes me wonder if there is such thing as RF-blocker type of case. Maybe I'll put pork/beef chop between them. :rolleyes:



light - man said:


> Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm curious as well, but it's not impossible. iFi Micro DSD spec shows less battery life in ECO mode (ultra-low output for ultra-low impedance stuffs) than in normal mode.


----------



## masterpfa

light - man said:


> So helpful!
> 
> 2 guys try to save this guy and you push him under!


 
 There will always be that lingering doubt and thought of "If only"


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> light - man said:
> 
> 
> > So helpful!
> ...


 
  
  
 And spending money this time won't stop it happening again, and again, and again, and again, and again..... (although it is any person's _right_ to keep buying compulsively, and I support their right to do so)
  
 One may as well wake-up, realise one is being 'played' by the simple psychological trick I mentioned, earlier, and be free from spending one's money compulsively. It takes a little maturity to break the cycle.
  
 Encouraging someone to continue being a victim to compulsion, all their life, only disempowers them.


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> And spending money this time won't stop it happening again, and again, and again, and again, and again.....
> 
> So one may as well wake-up, realise one is being 'played' by the simple psychological trick I mentioned, earlier, and be free from spending one's money compulsively. It takes a little maturity to break the cycle.
> 
> Encouraging someone to continue being a victim to compulsion, all their life, only disempowers them.


 
 Very true

 I should have thought about that. After all not everyone can control these impulses


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > And spending money this time won't stop it happening again, and again, and again, and again, and again.....
> ...


 
  
  
 Hope you know I wasn't being deeply, darkly serious, there; just gently making a point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For some people, forever buying more gear is an addiction, much like gambling


----------



## GreenBow

infernouk said:


> I think the issue is different, like i can watch a movie and watch youtube and that will work fine. But if i load up anything that takes ASIO control i get no youtube etc. Thats regardless of if i open it after or not, it will not play in any combination. If i watch youtube and open my software, it kills the yourtube video and takes control. If i play youtube when i have my software open, it wont even run the video it just doesnt respond.
> 
> Hence despite it being good ill have to bin the mojo and go back to a proper audio interface i think


 
  
 Oh, I never tried that. I just did now and yes it happens with mine. I tried a Youtube vid and had it running. I opened JRiver for a bit and the Youtube continued playing. Then when I hit play music on JRiver, it stopped Youtube sound and video playback. It started playing the track in JRiver.
  
 It must mean that WASAPI or ASIO take preference. If I do it the other way around and play music in JRiver and then hit a Youtube vid; different result. The music keeps playing, and the Youtube plays, but no sound.
  
 That's it then. If you want to go from WASAPI or ASIO, you need to close that app. To move to (Windows default) Direct Sound and play Youtube. Or Steam games which some have been discussing over this.


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> Hope you know I wasn't been deeply, darkly serious, there; just gently making a point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Neither was I

 Just couldn't help myself


----------



## InfernoUk

greenbow said:


> Oh, I never tried that. I just did now and yes it happens with mine. I tried a Youtube vid and had it running. I opened JRiver for a bit and the Youtube continued playing. Then when I hit play music on JRiver, it stopped Youtube sound and video playback. It started playing the track in JRiver.
> 
> It must mean that WASAPI or ASIO take preference. If I do it the other way around and play music in JRiver and then hit a Youtube vid; different result. The music keeps playing, and the Youtube plays, but no sound.
> 
> That's it then. If you want to go from WASAPI or ASIO, you need to close that app. To move to (Windows default) Direct Sound and play Youtube. Or Steam games which some have been discussing over this.


 
 Cheers, ill probably just sell it as this is far too much aggravation i didnt have before for a simple task! but thanks for your help


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you know I wasn't been deeply, darkly serious, there; just gently making a point
> ...


 
  


mython said:


> > Originally Posted by *M Coupe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> Yes, it can be so tempting to buy stuff on Massdrop, because you can feel like you're missing-out on a good deal, but that often isn't true - it just plays upon a known weakness in human psychology, which is exactly why Massdrop has been a successful website!


 

 Well said.


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> Yes, it can be so tempting to buy stuff on Massdrop, because you can feel like you're missing-out on a good deal, but that often isn't true - it just plays upon a known weakness in human psychology, which is exactly why Massdrop has been a successful website!


 
 I too have been tempted by their offers but being the impatient type if I do order Ilike to have in my possession ASAP, but I am not too impulsive have managed to avoid the lure.

 I will always look though.





 
  
 EDIT: Yes you've guess just been having a snoop and survived


----------



## wahsmoh

mython said:


> Yes, it can be so tempting to buy stuff on Massdrop, because you can feel like you're missing-out on a good deal, but that often isn't true - it just plays upon a known weakness in human psychology, which is exactly why Massdrop has been a successful website!


 

 Lol so true. But on the bright side those of us who got our TH-X00s in December have been able to enjoy them for over 4 months now while the latest backers have been waiting much longer for the headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In the meantime I am listening to Annie Lennox belt out Sweet Dreams (Are made of these) through the Mojo and TH-X00. Epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and today shipped my rare Prince CD and I also got my Norne cable adapter with a locking female 6.3mm.


----------



## warrior1975

Mojo is an excellent combo for Fostex Th900. Best I've heard them sound. 

ASG G2, another amazing pairing. Unreal sound.


----------



## agzerx

Guy... i was think... if the Micro USB B to Micro USB B ( otg ) from moon audio ( copper and silver ) have some difference on the quality of the sound that i'll be pass to the Chord mojo?
 Because... i have a "normal" micro usb b to micro usb b ( otg ) that cost me about $10, so... on the moon audio have the copper over ( $85 ) and the silver over ( $110 ),
 so i really would like to know if some one think or have made some test to determinate if have any difference or not ( on this connection between the Phone ) to the Chord Mojo with this kind of cables.
  
 ( i already i'll use the silver dragon cable shure v1 on my se846 ), but the ( OTG silver or copper ) i dont know if wort and i'll have much difference or better results then the default ( normal over $10 ).
  
 Im not judge by the price, if have a great difference so, its justified!
  
 Wait some helps guys!


----------



## UNOE

You know that silver iOS cord on eBay for $110.  Is there not something cheaper than that with same tech minus silver wire, braided, etc?


----------



## UNOE

Anyone think this cable would work with iOS Mojo?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/10CM-Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Pure-Silver-Audiophile-Cable-For-COZOY-SHOZY-IOS-/291722987305?


----------



## x RELIC x

unoe said:


> Anyone think this cable would work with iOS Mojo?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10CM-Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Pure-Silver-Audiophile-Cable-For-COZOY-SHOZY-IOS-/291722987305?




That link says directly that it can't be used on the Mojo if you scroll down a bit.

You can purchase the L19 cable from Penon Audio for $31, but it looks like it's out of stock right now. This link can also be found in the third post of the thread. 

http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB


----------



## UNOE

x relic x said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone think this cable would work with iOS Mojo?
> ...




I realized that after I asked first question that there was more cables on 3 post. I didn't see them before. I'm wondering why it's so much more expensive. The seller also responded to my post and said they have this available http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/121955742536?
I just would not use it enough to spend that much on it. Also I been looking for the fiio for few weeks and can't find it anywhere. There does look to be another $59 cable on eBay that works to.


----------



## x RELIC x

unoe said:


> I realized that after I asked first question that there was more cables on 3 post. I didn't see them before. I'm wondering why it's so much more expensive. The seller also responded to my post and said they have this available http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/121955742536?
> I just would not use it enough to spend that much on it. Also I been looking for the fiio for few weeks and can't find it anywhere. There does look to be another $59 cable on eBay that works to.




My guess is the L19 is produced in higher volume and the other eBay ones aren't.


----------



## x RELIC x

AK240 + Mojo + Liquid Carbon + ETHER C = Toe tapping while working.


----------



## music4mhell

x relic x said:


> AK240 + Mojo + Liquid Carbon + ETHER C = Toe tapping while working.


 
 How it sounds when Eather is directly connected to Mojo ?
 How much difference you feel while using the Amp ?


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> How it sounds when Eather is directly connected to Mojo ?
> How much difference you feel while using the Amp ?




The ETHER C sounds incredible directly from the Mojo. I just wanted to use the Liquid Carbon tonight. The amp adds distortion to the mix, but it's Cavalli distortion that sounds a little more open, a little more dynamic, but not as smooth as directly from the Mojo. It's a very musical pairing when plugged in to the Liquid Carbon.


----------



## AndrewH13

batou069 said:


> I'm not sure if to simply buy the mojo and sell my geekout and dx90... first world problems




I wouldn't sell the DX90, I find it an ideal partner for mojo in sound and size.


----------



## noobandroid

andrewh13 said:


> I wouldn't sell the DX90, I find it an ideal partner for mojo in sound and size.



i sold mine cause i lost faith in ibasso and their dap, 24 updates and still fail to get them error free


----------



## music4mhell

x relic x said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > How it sounds when Eather is directly connected to Mojo ?
> ...


 
 Nice diplomatic reply like a politician  Nice


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> AK240 + Mojo + Liquid Carbon + ETHER C = Toe tapping while working.


 Carbon a better amp while using the Mojos Dac?


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Carbon a better amp while using the Mojos Dac?




Power wise there's nothing in it because on both the Mojo directly and the Liquid Carbon I have the volume about 1/4 total, if not a bit less. If asking if the Liquid Carbon is better in a measurable way, then no, the Mojo is better with better measurable numbers. Like I said, the Cavalli amp is slightly less smooth, slightly more dynamic, but not really adding anything technically to what the Mojo does. It's more of a flavour that's rather enjoyable, and again, more for when I'm 'in the mood'. 

If you're asking if I like the Mojo more than other DACs I have connected to the Liquid Carbon, then yes I do. It's a good pairing.


----------



## GreenBow

infernouk said:


> Cheers, ill probably just sell it as this is far too much aggravation i didnt have before for a simple task! but thanks for your help


 
  
 Cool. My summing up of the Mojo is that it is a good DAC if you can live with its foibles. The sound quality is ahead of price. One of the foibles for me is that I use it as a desktop DAC. I need input selection also which is not really the Mojo's fault, etc. Those sort of foibles too.
  
 However I am glad you got to the bottom of things. I wonder if there will ever be an explanation from Chord about the ASIO, WASAPI, Direct Sound, driver switching.


----------



## felix3650

x relic x said:


> AK240 + Mojo + Liquid Carbon + ETHER C = Toe tapping while working.


 
  
 That's one nice setup!
 What about control and body of the Carbon vs Mojo? I own the Mojo, waiting for a ZMF Omni and thinking on getting the Carbon.
 I'll be running your same setup except with the Omni (also planar magnetic).


----------



## GreenBow

Quote:


infernouk said:


> Cheers, ill probably just sell it as this is far too much aggravation i didnt have before for a simple task! but thanks for your help


  
  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> Cool. My summing up of the Mojo is that it is a good DAC if you can live with its foibles. The sound quality is ahead of price. One of the foibles for me is that I use it as a desktop DAC. I need input selection also which is not really the Mojo's fault, etc. Those sort of foibles too.
> 
> However I am glad you got to the bottom of things. I wonder if there will ever be an explanation from Chord about the ASIO, WASAPI, Direct Sound, driver switching.


 
  
 Actually I just thought. I will check this over with my Meridian Explorer, to see if it behaves the same way as the Mojo. Meaning run a Youtube vid and then at the same time, play a tune in WASAPI. see whether it brings the Youtube vid to a crunch.
  
 I think the Explorer works the other way aroud like the Mojo. I.E. play music in WASAPI, and it won't start playing Direct Sound without closing JRiver and WASAPI driver. Will check this soon.


----------



## x RELIC x

felix3650 said:


> That's one nice setup!
> What about control and body of the Carbon vs Mojo? I own the Mojo, waiting for a ZMF Omni and thinking on getting the Carbon.
> I'll be running your same setup except with the Omni (also planar magnetic).




Thanks, I don't run this setup often, it's more of a treat. I usually feed the Liquid Carbon from the Audio-GD DAC-19 as I'd rather not deal with battery management on the Mojo while I'm working (I freelance from home). That said, when paired with the Mojo the Liquid Carbon has an even more musical and enjoyable presentation for me. The Mojo does its magic in the DAC and the Liquid Carbon slightly adds some dynamics, some attack, some soundstage, and yes, a bit of punch over the Mojo alone. It may not be more 'accurate' but the pair is slightly more musical for me than the components are separate. Like I've already said, it's a flavour, that's all. For what it's worth 100% of my listening is straight from the Mojo when not sitting at my desk working.



Edit: By the way, the ETHER C has very fast drivers and is fantastic for being able to reproduce the smallest subtleties in the music. Control is excellent.

Edit 2: I'd like to clarify before there are a million questions on the pairing that if the Mojo wasn't so good on its own already then I wouldn't be downplaying the qualities of the Liquid Carbon as much. It's a fine amp for the price, maybe the best I've heard at this level. It's just that the Mojo is so good by itself the Liquid Carbon isn't really required, it's just that the pair sounds very musical and impactful together.


----------



## rbalcom

unoe said:


> You know that silver iOS cord on eBay for $110.  Is there not something cheaper than that with same tech minus silver wire, braided, etc?


 

 I have this and it works fine:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321954079094?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rbalcom said:


> I have this and it works fine:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321954079094?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 

 Do you find it to be of lasting quality?
  
 I have the "FiiO" and it works but I don't think it may last at the point of bending.


----------



## shultzee

I am not sure what I have missed on this thread but why won't a standard Lightning to Micro usb cable work with the iPhone 6 to Mojo?
 Thanks i advance.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I think we can also consider the cost factor (the stronger cables are $100-$129) versus the release of the Chord module that will hide the Apple cable.  
  
 Any estimated release date from Chord?


----------



## masterpfa

peter hyatt said:


> I think we can also consider the cost factor (the stronger cables are $100-$129) versus the release of the Chord module that will hide the Apple cable.
> 
> Any estimated release date from Chord?


 
 Thats the only problem with having to use the CCK required with iOS devices. This means to circumvent it would require custom cables, these are usually made to order on a small scale and hence costs.

 Chord Module would be the solution for most


----------



## wdh777

masterpfa said:


> Thats the only problem with having to use the CCK required with iOS devices. This means to circumvent it would require custom cables, these are usually made to order on a small scale and hence costs.
> 
> 
> Chord Module would be the solution for most




Does anyone know who sells a custom cable like this with the cck built in so you only need to use one cable?


----------



## x RELIC x

wdh777 said:


> Does anyone know who sells a custom cable like this with the cck built in so you only need to use one cable?




Toward the bottom of the previous page is a link to one on eBay and there are links to options in the third post of this thread.


----------



## Rob Watts

infernouk said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im in need of help / resolution to my issue with the Mojo I bought a couple months ago to use with my Audeze LCD-X.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is an OS issue, not Mojo. But there are ways around it - I got this from Chord's Matt:
  
 It should be possible to listen to a YouTube clip and have a music player program such as J River Media Centre running at the same time.
 What you need to do is go into the Windows Sound Properties then go to the advanced tab and find the Exclusive mode option.
 Make sure this is unticked then apply the settings. Once this is done close everything down and *reboot* your computer.



  


 After the reboot you will be able to keep programs open and play from them as you like.
*You can only play music from one application at a time so you must pause or stop playing before playing from another program.*
 This works with ASIO.

 Alternatively you can just use direct sound mode which will pass all audio through the Windows Mixer so everything will play but then you have to be at
 a fixed sample frequency.

 There is a good explanation here on the J River Wiki site.

 https://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Exclusive_Access

 Feel free to try this to see if it works - I can't guarantee it will work with all programs but it is worth a test.


----------



## UNOE

x relic x said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > I realized that after I asked first question that there was more cables on 3 post. I didn't see them before. I'm wondering why it's so much more expensive. The seller also responded to my post and said they have this available http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/121955742536?
> ...




Good point


----------



## UNOE

peter hyatt said:


> I think we can also consider the cost factor (the stronger cables are $100-$129) versus the release of the Chord module that will hide the Apple cable.
> 
> Any estimated release date from Chord?




I have zero intrest in that thing with its added bulk, on the other hand I will likely buy the SD card module as soon as it's available.


----------



## InfernoUk

rob watts said:


> This is an OS issue, not Mojo. But there are ways around it - I got this from Chord's Matt:
> 
> It should be possible to listen to a YouTube clip and have a music player program such as J River Media Centre running at the same time.
> What you need to do is go into the Windows Sound Properties then go to the advanced tab and find the Exclusive mode option.
> ...


 
  
 Yeah i was told to do this but it didnt work for me, i assume its an issue unique to music production software, im using Ableton


----------



## Dexter Morgan

I'll ask too.

Chord, can you give an estimated release date for the module that hides the CCK?


----------



## Mython

infernouk said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I apologise that I don't know enough about this, but I wonder if some method of 'virtualisation' might solve the issue. However, owing to my lack of expertise, I don't know if virtualising Ableton might cause problems for latency and driver access, etc., etc. I'm just mentioning it as a possible avenue to explore, but with the caveat that it might be a rabbit-hole.


----------



## Delayeed

infernouk said:


> Yeah i was told to do this but it didnt work for me, i assume its an issue unique to music production software, im using Ableton


 
 It is an "issue" of ASIO drivers which only let 1 source of audio through. I also use ableton in ASIO with a CA DAC Magic Plus and I can not watch youtube videos or whatever at the same time.
 Also when listening music from foobar2000 with ASIO selected It won't allow anything else through.

 A workaround I use is just select "Direct Sound" or whatever its called when I want to watch a video or need to listen to something outside of the main programs.

 Also you can drop reference tracks into Ableton and have a better look at it. Hope this helps


----------



## rkt31

asio is direct connection between the dac and software playing the music. asio mode bypasses all windows drivers and processes including volume control thus offering bit perfect transfer. for those who want best from mojo asio is best bet.


----------



## matt8268

Received my Mojo yesterday from TTVJ. Charged it for 10 hours and gave it a listen last night. All I can say is...wow! This is an incredible device, I am in love so far. Early impressions with my Lawton Modded Denon D7000s:
 - Musical. The music just flows. While listening, I thought of all the positive posts in this forum and how right they were. Hard to describe in words, but words like musical, analog, and coherent come close. Everything gels together.
 - Detailed. Tons of details exposed. Low noise floor really helps here. The fact that there is this much detail while being super musical is amazing.
 - PRAT. The pace and timing is phenomenal. This thing is super fast. I notice especially on fast drums, cymbals, maraca shakes, etc. I can hear each distinct hit within a super fast section of music. And it lands in a way where you can really experience the desired pace of the music. Toe tapping. Amazing!
 - Ink black background. Music comes out of nowhere. It is crystal clear from the lowest volume click upward.
 - Huge volume range. Each volume click is very small, which provides a very large range of volumes, especially toward the lower end of the dial where I typically hang out.
 - Non-fatiguing. With a new audio toy, I usually end up hurting my ears on day 1, as I turn it up louder than normal. This was very limited with Mojo, it didn't fatigue as much at higher volumes. Also, there was less temptation to get too loud because all the detail is there at the lower volume levels.
 - Ergonomics. It's hugely biased by the music, but I love the look of it with the colored orbs.


----------



## Mojo ideas

dexter morgan said:


> I'll ask too.
> 
> Chord, can you give an estimated release date for the module that hides the CCK?


 Its only weeks away now sorry for the delays


----------



## wym2

x relic x said:


> Thanks, I don't run this setup often, it's more of a treat. I usually feed the Liquid Carbon from the Audio-GD DAC-19 as I'd rather not deal with battery management on the Mojo while I'm working (I freelance from home). That said, when paired with the Mojo the Liquid Carbon has an even more musical and enjoyable presentation for me. The Mojo does its magic in the DAC and the Liquid Carbon slightly adds some dynamics, some attack, some soundstage, and yes, a bit of punch over the Mojo alone. It may not be more 'accurate' but the pair is slightly more musical for me than the components are separate. Like I've already said, it's a flavour, that's all. For what it's worth 100% of my listening is straight from the Mojo when not sitting at my desk working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks for the great explanation of using the LC (or most any external amp) with Mojo. I’d like to add that using the LC allows using balanced HPs (lots of discussions about balanced vs SE on Head-fi and elsewhere), and also allows for changing the sound of the music by using different cables as inputs to the LC. Not talking about better or worse—just sometimes a welcomed difference. Mojo is very versatile. 
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC


----------



## Dexter Morgan

mojo ideas said:


> Its only weeks away now sorry for the delays




Thanks for the response! I'm very excited to get my hands on that item.


----------



## rbalcom

peter hyatt said:


> Do you find it to be of lasting quality?
> 
> I have the "FiiO" and it works but I don't think it may last at the point of bending.


 

 Seems reasonably flexible to me.


----------



## amigomatt

In terms of pure sound quality, how does the Mojo compare to the Grace M9xx and the Arcam irDAC?  I am really stuck between these 3 for my next upgrade, coming from an HRT Microstreamer and driving Hifiman HE560s.  Does the Mojo have enough juice for the Hifimans?  If not, I'd invest in a Gustard H10 if needs be.


----------



## Mython

amigomatt said:


> Does the Mojo have enough juice for the Hifimans?


 
  


uzi2 said:


> eltorrete said:
> 
> 
> > my main options are HE-400i, HE-560, AKG K712 or Audeze EL-8. I'm looking for an open headphone for all types of music. For EDM  and Gaming I have the V-moda Crossfade Wireless
> ...


 
  


ksb643 said:


> fluidz said:
> 
> 
> > Having just listened to the 8 Ensembles in One bit Dsd256 in Jriver 21 through the Mojo and a pair of He-500's my mind is blown..  Absolutely amazing!
> ...


 
  
  


coopaw said:


> godsinhisheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback guys, do think this amp has enough power for my HE 560?
> ...


----------



## amigomatt

Thank you very much @Mython Have you tried the Grace M9xx?


----------



## Mython

amigomatt said:


> Thank you very much @Mython Have you tried the Grace M9xx?


 
  
 Not personally, but you can find a few posts, =784602&advanced=1]*here*


----------



## amigomatt

Thank you, you star!


----------



## Mython

@ amigomatt, you can find a lot more information about Mojos output if you look at the section *'Regarding Mojos Output Stage'* in *post #3*


----------



## amigomatt

Thank you again, @Mython I wasn't being lazy, honest!  I've been researching a number of different products at the same time here and I'm gravitating towards the Mojo more strongly now..  I look forward to reading more - cheers!


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 
Just tried to play quad DSD files over my Asus padfone s plus and I almost succeeded, meaning I was able to play a whole album with a tiny glitch every second song or so. Will try to tweak my phone a little more to get to flawless playback. 
If that won't work I will dry double DSD...it's great for restricted storage on mobile devices... Relatively  
Also I found a solution to load my phone while connected to mojo via USB.
I am using a QI charger and first impression were good, meaning I couldn't notice any noise added... It was just a quick listen, though. 

Cheers


----------



## Replicant187

just when i thought i was out of the stacking game, Mojo pulled me back in...


----------



## Ike1985

xacxac said:


> The interesting event is the RF is gone when I float my palm vertically between Mojo & iPhone. No need to wrap/hold Mojo/iPhone completely. This makes me wonder if there is such thing as RF-blocker type of case. Maybe I'll put pork/beef chop between them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's your hand absorbing the RF, if you put your hand on the cable RF noise should cease.


----------



## Ike1985

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there,
> Just tried to play quad DSD files over my Asus padfone s plus and I almost succeeded, meaning I was able to play a whole album with a tiny glitch every second song or so. Will try to tweak my phone a little more to get to flawless playback.
> If that won't work I will dry double DSD...it's great for restricted storage on mobile devices... Relatively
> 
> ...


 
  
 No restricted storage on my S7 edge, but you will only be able to play albums you own and tidal bitperfect to Mojo, all else will be upsampled by androids stupid native upsampling.


----------



## michaelgordon

Anyone tried mojo with Grado 325e?  Im thinking about trying open cans again now i have this


----------



## audi0nick128

@IKE:
Yeah that's a little downside of Android. But since I mostly listen to music I own or Tidal Hifi I can live with that.


----------



## tuna47

x relic x said:


> Of course, all EQ off. I would have posted otherwise. There technically _should be zero difference_.
> 
> I find the same thing when I use the mojo off my Mac it has a much deeper wider soundstage than iPad iPhone doesn't make sense should sound the same can anyone explain


----------



## costas23

michaelgordon said:


> Anyone tried mojo with Grado 325e?  Im thinking about trying open cans again now i have this


 
  
 Yes, great pairing! ....as with every headphone I tried the Mojo with  
  
 Mojo drives everything just great, even my Senns HD800 as well as tiny IEMs.. it's an all-in-one-wonder really ... especially the HD800 or the 325e sound smooth and delicate but with lots of prat and power
  
 I think the incredible dynamic range of the Mojo is one of its greatest strengths.. by that I not only mean that it can drive nearly every headphone properly, but how it portraits the dynamic range of a song with a given headphone, i.e. the loud and low volume bits of a song. If you listen to classic or other not DR-compressed music with a good headphone you will immidiately notice, that the mojo can do something that other DACs and amps can't. The way the mojo sends sounds from near to far or brings sound from the deep back to front is amazing. The sound travels very naturally.
 I think this wide DR is responsible for the deep-3D-soundstage and "musical reality"


----------



## masterpfa

ike1985 said:


> No restricted storage on my S7 edge, but you will only be able to play albums you own and tidal bitperfect to Mojo, all else will be upsampled by androids stupid native upsampling.


 
 Grrrrrr hate Android Upsampling, I'm sure there is a reason why they do this
  


michaelgordon said:


> Anyone tried mojo with Grado 325e?  Im thinking about trying open cans again now i have this


 
 Great pairing for me


----------



## warrior1975

I think they do it because it gives the illusion that it sounds better... Us audiophile type music experts know better.


----------



## masterpfa

warrior1975 said:


> I think they do it because it gives the illusion that it sounds better... Us audiophile type music experts know better.


----------



## Mython

warrior1975 said:


> I think they do it because it gives the illusion that it sounds better... Us audiophile type music experts know better.


 
  
 Hey,_ speak for yourself!_
  
_I'm_ no expert!  (well, not at _audiophile_ stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mython

ike1985 said:


> No restricted storage on my S7 edge, but you will only be able to play albums you own and tidal bitperfect to Mojo, all else will be upsampled by androids stupid native upsampling.


 
  
  
 Do you mean Samsung are *preventing* people from installing UAPP etc. to circumvent Androids native upsampling?


----------



## sabloke

Ly LG G4 died of bootloop last week, so it is now with LG to get it fixed. Had to live 4 hours without a phone and that almost killed me! Grabbed a Nexus 6P outright in a hurry, which I absolutely love, but there's one small issue with it: Type C port. None of my half dozen micro USB OTG cables and adapters work. I tried, of course, all of them, but the problem is they all need to plug into the phone and that's not possible. This new port is great, charging the phone in no time with a blasting 3.5A power adapter, but when it comes to plugging the Mojo it just a pain... Lucky my Onkyo DP-X1 does such a nice job! Any recommendations for Type C OTG cable?


----------



## captblaze

sabloke said:


> Ly LG G4 died of bootloop last week, so it is now with LG to get it fixed. Had to live 4 hours without a phone and that almost killed me! Grabbed a Nexus 6P outright in a hurry, which I absolutely love, but there's one small issue with it: Type C port. None of my half dozen micro USB OTG cables and adapters work. I tried, of course, all of them, but the problem is they all need to plug into the phone and that's not possible. This new port is great, charging the phone in no time with a blasting 3.5A power adapter, but when it comes to plugging the Mojo it just a pain... Lucky my Onkyo DP-X1 does such a nice job! Any recommendations for Type C OTG cable?


 
  
 like this? -----> http://www.amazon.com/Type-C-Cable-quality-Female-Black/dp/B00SHM4HS4


----------



## sabloke

I was hoping for a 10cm Type-C to micro USB OTG, but I suppose that will have to do.


----------



## noobandroid

mython said:


> Do you mean Samsung are *preventing* people from installing UAPP etc. to circumvent Androids native upsampling?



i can install and use on my note 4


----------



## Mython

noobandroid said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean Samsung are *preventing* people from installing UAPP etc. to circumvent Androids native upsampling?
> ...


 
  
 Sorry,  I meant on the S7 edge, as per  *iKE1985*'s remark, to which I was responding
  


ike1985 said:


> No restricted storage on my S7 edge, but you will only be able to play albums you own and tidal bitperfect to Mojo, all else will be upsampled by androids stupid native upsampling.


 
  
  
 Cheers, anyway


----------



## Mython

captblaze said:


> sabloke said:
> 
> 
> > Ly LG G4 died of bootloop last week, so it is now with LG to get it fixed. Had to live 4 hours without a phone and that almost killed me! Grabbed a Nexus 6P outright in a hurry, which I absolutely love, but there's one small issue with it: Type C port. None of my half dozen micro USB OTG cables and adapters work. I tried, of course, all of them, but the problem is they all need to plug into the phone and that's not possible. This new port is great, charging the phone in no time with a blasting 3.5A power adapter, but when it comes to plugging the Mojo it just a pain... Lucky my Onkyo DP-X1 does such a nice job! Any recommendations for Type C OTG cable?
> ...


 
  
  
 Nice, but that will require a 2nd cable (the one included in Mojos box).
  
 I think sabloke is probably seeking a single-cable solution


----------



## music4mhell

Hello Rob,
  
 If 2 micro usb otg cable have exact same RF noise, then can we assume that the SQ will be same for both OTG cables ?


----------



## golfpro

mython said:


> Do you mean Samsung are *preventing* people from installing UAPP etc. to circumvent Androids native upsampling?


 

 ​Actually it's ATT and one other company will not let you root some android devices, maybe others.  I tried to root my note 4 through ATT, went to the root page, and right there in black and white it says ATT and one other company won't let you root.  Definitely switching in a few months when the contract runs out.!


----------



## Kermy

Before I take my Mojo back to the dealer for them to check out, has anyone experienced an issue where the USB input suddenly stops working? It was working earlier, then had to unplug my iPhone to go to a meeting and by the time I came back and plugged in again, the phone would not detect the Mojo. The power light on the Mojo shows red. I went home and plugged it into my computer which was working fine with the Mojo the night before and same issue where it doesn't detect the Mojo.
  
 I've tried rebooting the iPhone and computer, turned on/off the Mojo, and changing cables. Any thoughts?


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

Try charging it.


----------



## Rob Watts

music4mhell said:


> Hello Rob,
> 
> If 2 micro usb otg cable have exact same RF noise, then can we assume that the SQ will be same for both OTG cables ?


 
  
 Yes in principal it would. But RF noise is a pesky thing - it's like a fungal infection, impossible to get rid off completely. When I designed a RF noise mains filter I had to filter from 100 kHz to well over 1 GHz. At 1 GHz very odd things can happen with RF, so no differently designed cable is identical, so do not be surprised if they sound different. The warmer and smoother sounding one is technically better. It will also very much depend upon the source too, which is where the bulk of the RF noise is coming from.
  
 Rob


----------



## masterpfa

kermy said:


> Before I take my Mojo back to the dealer for them to check out, has anyone experienced an issue where the USB input suddenly stops working? It was working earlier, then had to unplug my iPhone to go to a meeting and by the time I came back and plugged in again, the phone would not detect the Mojo. The power light on the Mojo shows red. I went home and plugged it into my computer which was working fine with the Mojo the night before and same issue where it doesn't detect the Mojo.
> 
> I've tried rebooting the iPhone and computer, turned on/off the Mojo, and changing cables. Any thoughts?


 
 A silly suggestion, are you connecting to the Data USB and not the Charging port

 I've heard some people have done that before (Who me? Never, well not more that 3 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 Has your Mojo gone down fully and run flat?

 EDIT: The bit about the correct port was a joke by the way.


----------



## felix3650

warrior1975 said:


> I think they do it because it gives the illusion that it sounds better... Us audiophile type music experts know better.




Because the geniouses at Google think that every USB DAC connected through an OTG cable should play at its max bit-depth and resolution, up to a maximum of 24/192. They don't bother writing a simple kernel driver who "fixes" this like UAPP developer did :/



mython said:


> Do you mean Samsung are *preventing* people from installing UAPP etc. to circumvent Androids native upsampling?




He meant that with UAPP you can only access local files stored on the phone/microSD memory and stream from Tidal. The rest of the apps like the default audio player, youtube and any other media player (even the official Tidal app itself) will play through the Android audio kernel, thus get upsampled once the music reaches the DAC. I have a friend with a Galaxy S7 and UAPP works perfectly on his phone and my S5 too. No chance from Samsung to lock this out 



sabloke said:


> I was hoping for a 10cm Type-C to micro USB OTG, but I suppose that will have to do.




There is an USB-C to micro-USB adapter from Xiaomi which can be of help. This way you can use your existing cables. Also it's pretty cheap 

http://m.geekbuying.com/item/Original-Xiaomi-Usb-C-Adapter-USB-Type-C-To-Micro-USB-Adapter-for-Google-Nexus-6P-Nexus-5X-Xiaomi-Mi4c-OnePlus-Two-Sony-Z5-Lenovo-Zuk-Z1-Meizu-Pro-5-Xiaomi-Mi4s-Xiaomi-Mi5-355450.html



golfpro said:


> ​Actually it's ATT and one other company will not let you root some android devices, maybe others.  I tried to root my note 4 through ATT, went to the root page, and right there in black and white it says ATT and one other company won't let you root.  Definitely switching in a few months when the contract runs out.!




They don't officially let you root it (the same for any other big name manufacturers).
Your only option for now is to keep checking the ATT Note 4 thread over at XDA forum. I read that something is in the works..


----------



## music4mhell

rob watts said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Rob,
> ...


 
 Thanks for the reply, now my basics are clear


----------



## Kermy

masterpfa said:


> A silly suggestion, are you connecting to the Data USB and not the Charging port
> 
> I've heard some people have done that before (Who me? Never, well not more that 3 times
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep checked the port multiple times to be sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Battery-wise, it's never gone all the way down to the point where it shuts off and doesn't come on. Right now the battery indicator light shows purple when plugged in. I have it charging on a 2.1A charger. Going to see what happens over night.


----------



## rrollens

Could use some help. Just received my Mojo today. Charged it up, and while using the Coax Input on the Mojo to either my Questyle DAP or my Onkyo DAP using their Line Out, not getting any sound from the Mojo. What cable should I be using? Is the proper cable the 3.5mm mono cable, or the 3.5mm stereo cable? Help much appreciated.


----------



## masterpfa

kermy said:


> Yep checked the port multiple times to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Volume buttons, silly I know but I have had them set too low before as well


----------



## YugiRider2

If I got a 3.5mm to 2x 3-pin XLR and connected the Mojo to a fully balanced amplifier through line out, would it be "balanced"? Or would it just be useless considering that the Mojo is not balanced?
 Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## x RELIC x

rrollens said:


> Could use some help. Just received my Mojo today. Charged it up, and while using the Coax Input on the Mojo to either my Questyle DAP or my Onkyo DAP using their Line Out, not getting any sound from the Mojo. What cable should I be using? Is the proper cable the 3.5mm mono cable, or the 3.5mm stereo cable? Help much appreciated.




The Questyle QP1R uses optical, not coaxial so you need a 3.5mm mini optical to TOSlink optical cable to connect to the Mojo.

The DP-X1 does not have a coaxial output and the Mojo does not take an analogue input from a line-out jack. You need to use a USB OTG cable to connect to the Mojo from the DP-X1.


----------



## GreenBow

yugirider2 said:


> If I got a 3.5mm to 2x 3-pin XLR and connected the Mojo to a fully balanced amplifier through line out, would it be "balanced"? Or would it just be useless considering that the Mojo is not balanced?
> Sorry if this is a stupid question.


 
  
 I think the balanced effect is lost because the Mojo output is not balanced. However I would recommend search the thread and the third post, for discussion on 'balanced'. I believe the conclusion was do not worry if you can not run balanced.


----------



## x RELIC x

yugirider2 said:


> If I got a 3.5mm to 2x 3-pin XLR and connected the Mojo to a fully balanced amplifier through line out, would it be "balanced"? Or would it just be useless considering that the Mojo is not balanced?
> Sorry if this is a stupid question.




Changing the output to 2x 3-pin XLR cables will not in any way make the Mojo balanced. 

If the amplifier you are connecting to has a phase splitter on the single ended Input like the Cavalli Liquid Carbon, then it could be handled as a balanced signal inside the external amplifier's balanced circuitry to a balanced headphone output. Balanced output is not necessarily an improvement in transparency with a well designed single ended output and is completely unnecessary in the Mojo's design. Actually because of the performance of the Mojo's DAC a single ended discrete output is in fact better than a balanced design for transparency. As GreenBow mentioned there is a lot of information from Rob Watts regarding balanced output in the third post.


----------



## headmanPL

I


michaelgordon said:


> Anyone tried mojo with Grado 325e?  Im thinking about trying open cans again now i have this


 

 I have them. They sound fantastic. Of course they leak sound, but I find them to be an amazing partnership.
 Interestingly, in comparison to the Grado's, I find other HP's and IEMs to be less 3 dimensional. The Grado's with Mojo sound less like an inside the head source. The illusion is that the sound is coming from in front of me, like a loudspeaker. Going back to other HP's is a surprise as they don't project forward in the same way.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Ike1985

mython said:


> Do you mean Samsung are *preventing* people from installing UAPP etc. to circumvent Androids native upsampling?


 
  
 No, I just mean that everything not sent through UAPP will be upsampled.


----------



## Ike1985

golfpro said:


> ​Actually it's ATT and one other company will not let you root some android devices, maybe others.  I tried to root my note 4 through ATT, went to the root page, and right there in black and white it says ATT and one other company won't let you root.  Definitely switching in a few months when the contract runs out.!


 
  
 You don't need to root to install UAPP, it's in the google play store.


----------



## audi0nick128

vaibhavp said:


> I personally think correct sounding live recordings are those that can differentiate between audiance and performers. When i listen to mojo, all become same. Every sound has same impact be it clapping or coughing from audiance. As much as guitar solo playing in front. So that in my books a caveat.




Hey there just read an article on DAR
which says 
'If you sat on stage, with the musicians, your perception would be quite different from the regular audience in the actual seats. Extreme nearfield details mean things like the clacking of a woodwind’s keys, the spittle noises of brasses, the finger slides or bow scratches on strings, the breath work of singers, the squeak of a chair, the rustling of a score turned over etc.'

So I think this needs to be considered, especially with the revealing nature of Mojo. The article is about resolution and the perception of it. 

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/04/kih-33-hearing-the-forest-for-the-trees/

Cheers


----------



## esm87

Quick question, when people say android upsamples, why isit a bad thing compared to non upsampling? Playing my music through poweramp or uapp my music sounds the same to me through my setup of otg usb hifimediy android dac. I think when people talk about changes in the music of soundstage etc unless its detectable as in the equivalent of spotting two totally different colours such as black and white, the audible differences are very slight. Slight to the point where the average layman who listens to music through headphones wouldnt really pick up on?


----------



## Lohb

As the MOJO can go into line out mode and has 2 3.5" outs can one line go to an amp and one line to an active sub-woofer ?


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Quick question, when people say android upsamples, why isit a bad thing compared to non upsampling? Playing my music through poweramp or uapp my music sounds the same to me through my setup of otg usb hifimediy android dac. I think when people talk about changes in the music of soundstage etc unless its detectable as in the equivalent of spotting two totally different colours such as black and white, the audible differences are very slight. Slight to the point where the average layman who listens to music through headphones wouldnt really pick up on?


 
  
  
 See the section _*'Informative posts by Rob Watts'*_, in *post #3*


----------



## jonmbarlow

Right...hopefully somebody can help me.....I'm using the chord mojo connected to my Lg G4 via micro usb, I am using Uapp to play the music from my micro sd which is working fine but every time I try to play from my Spotify account it's not coming out of my headphones but through the phones speakers. I've had Spotify playing via the mojo before so I know the setup is capable but I'm probably missing something simple.....hope someone can help


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> See the section _*'Informative posts by Rob Watts'*_, in *post #3*


I will re read post #3 cheers. I've gone through it a few times for specific things its just so vast


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > See the section _*'Informative posts by Rob Watts'*_, in *post #3*
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I've tried to organise it into sub-sections, and sub-sub-sections, to make it easier to find relevant information, but I suppose the topic bears reposting in the thread, so, from the suggested section, in *post #3*:
  
  


Spoiler: My Source allows me to upsample to 24/192 or DSD - is this a good idea?






rob watts said:


> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> DSD as a format has major problems with it; in particular it has two major and serious flaws:
> 
> ...


 
   
_Also relevant:_
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> I've tried to organise it into sub-sections, and sub-sub-sections, to make it easier to find relevant information, but I suppose the topic bears reposting in the thread, so, from the suggested section, in *post #3*:


It wasnt a complain mind, this whole site is very vast in its information and knowledge. Its a great site


----------



## Bengkia369

Any idea if Chord going to launch a DAP module for the Mojo with a display?
I think it would be great rather than to stack another DAP to it with rubber bands but rather a module that attached itself to the Mojo.


----------



## rrollens

x relic x said:


> The Questyle QP1R uses optical, not coaxial so you need a 3.5mm mini optical to TOSlink optical cable to connect to the Mojo.
> 
> The DP-X1 does not have a coaxial output and the Mojo does not take an analogue input from a line-out jack. You need to use a USB OTG cable to connect to the Mojo from the DP-X1.


 
 Thank you for taking the time to respond. Ill act accordingly.


----------



## Mython

bengkia369 said:


> Any idea if Chord going to launch a DAP module for the Mojo with a display?
> I think it would be great rather than to stack another DAP to it with rubber bands but rather a module that attached itself to the Mojo.


 
  
  

I don't know if they will ever do anything with a display, but it seems rather doubtful, considering *Mojo has been touted as a smartphone companion*, all along, and smartphone screens are as good as they get.
  

I asked about Chord making a DAP, _or transport_, a couple of years ago, long before Mojo, and was told firmly that this is not something they have any desire to venture into.
  
  
 If that still remains the case, then put the above 2 factors together, and I don't consider it likely that they'll make a module that would include a screen so as to totally eliminate the need for a smartphone or DAP.
  
 Remember, it's not just about 'adding a screen' it would mean having to develop a GUI _(do not underestimate how complex and expensive-to-develop something as seemingly-simple as a GUI can be)_, along with all the associated hidden control-code to interface with the hardware.
  
  
 I'd love to be wrong about that, and who knows how far the SD module will take them, partially, down that road, but I just don't see a Chord 'transport-with-screen' (at least not for the next couple of years or more).
  
 Heck, we all know it'd sell by the_ truckload_, though!


----------



## Kamil Kupidura

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I am considering purchase of Mojo, as reviews are so good. I intend to use it with my iphone and a pair of V-Moda XS. 

I just wonder if having such small headphones it makes sense to buy Mojo. Will I be able to benefit from improvement in a sound quality?

Thank you,
Kamil


----------



## Mediahound

So just sharing; I have the Cavalli Liquid Carbon in right now and the Mojo pairs quite well to it mainly because the Liquid Carbon has an almost magical way of taking in a single-ended signal and turning it into balanced. As my transportable/bedside rig, this sounds really awesome.


----------



## esm87

kamil kupidura said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am considering purchase of Mojo, as reviews are so good. I intend to use it with my iphone and a pair of V-Moda XS.
> 
> ...


Hey, I had the mojo and crossfade wireless. My set up before I bought the mojo was a galaxy s6edge plus with a cayin c5 portable amp and hifimediy sabre android dac. My files were mp3.

If you arent using a decent portable amp and dac you would notice a big difference. If you are then you may be like me and not be able to tell the difference in sound.

I took the mojo back and decided I needed to upgrade my IEM's/headphones to high quality and upgrade my music files to FLAC minimum and I will try the mojo again. 

For the money you could pick up a really nice pair of headphones/IEM's which would give you a bigger boost than the mojo in my experience. YMMV

Best of luck though!


----------



## sonickarma

mython said:


> I don't know if they will ever do anything with a display, but it seems rather doubtful, considering *Mojo has been touted as a smartphone companion*, all along, and smartphone screens are as good as they get.
> 
> 
> I asked about Chord making a DAP, _or transport_, a couple of years ago, long before Mojo, and was told firmly that this is not something they have any desire to venture into.
> ...




I asked the same at CamJam Uk2015 and Rob said just use your phone and they had no plans for Dap or Screen Storage extension.

I think Chord probably realise there is a big demand for non phone audio solutions as well as phone as transport.

Maybe they will listen after seeing there is a demand, business case for this option. 

The amount of discusions about bitperfect transport pairings and best connection interface(optical/coaxial) supports the case - IMO

Rob/Frank - any comments welcome?


----------



## flyingrhinorec

Hey
 i am using my pc with foobar2000 + the mojo connected but when i play high-res such as 24/96 24/192 dsd,etc the illuminate power button isnt changing ..
 just staying red..
  
 what does it means?


----------



## bavinck

flyingrhinorec said:


> Hey
> i am using my pc with foobar2000 + the mojo connected but when i play high-res such as 24/96 24/192 dsd,etc the illuminate power button isnt changing ..
> just staying red..
> 
> what does it means?


 

 It means it is only receiving 44.1k


----------



## oldson

for some reason i am getting a "fatal error" when trying to search this thread for posts relating to 2qute, so apologies if this has been asked already!
  
 i keep reading about more and more people using mojo in a 2ch system as it's main dac, just as happened with hugo.
 but i can find little comparison with the 2qute, which after all is built for this purpose and price is pitched between the mojo and hugo.
 have any of you guys compared mojo to 2qute ?


----------



## flyingrhinorec

bavinck said:


> It means it is only receiving 44.1k


 
  
 i know. but it should have changing colors for every differents samples..
 so whats the problem?
 foobar/pc?


----------



## bavinck

flyingrhinorec said:


> i know. but it should have changing colors for every differents samples..
> so whats the problem?
> foobar/pc?


 

 The problem is your computer is sending the mojo 44.1k. You need to troubleshoot you computer settings.


----------



## flyingrhinorec

bavinck said:


> The problem is your computer is sending the mojo 44.1k. You need to troubleshoot you computer settings.


 
  
 i changed it to 192/24 in the driver settings, now it showing blue. but when changing various of bit rate samples it keeps on the blue.
 it doesnt need to change color for every bit rate sample?


----------



## felix3650

flyingrhinorec said:


> i changed it to 192/24 in the driver settings, now it showing blue. but when changing various of bit rate samples it keeps on the blue.
> it doesnt need to change color for every bit rate sample?



You have selected "DirectSound" as output in foobar2k. Just change the output to "WASAPI Event Chord Mojo" or "ASIO Chord Mojo". Make sure to install the corresponding plugins though


----------



## Mython

flyingrhinorec said:


> bavinck said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is your computer is sending the mojo 44.1k. You need to troubleshoot you computer settings.
> ...


 
  
 Have you tried this?:
  


heavenmore said:


> yurivv said:
> 
> 
> > I've got another question. I've connected Mojo to my PC that has Windows 7 OS and been playing music through the Foobar player. But the Mojo's power button always stays red irrespective of whether it's a hi-res file or an "ordinary" file I'm listening to. Apparently, the system on my PC is messing with the frequency rate. Can someone please tell me how I can fix that?
> ...


----------



## bavinck

This is the problem. Like I wrote, just try a little troubleshooting on the pc.


----------



## wym2

mediahound said:


> So just sharing; I have the Cavalli Liquid Carbon in right now and the Mojo pairs quite well to it mainly because the Liquid Carbon has an almost magical way of taking in a single-ended signal and turning it into balanced. As my transportable/bedside rig, this sounds really awesome.


 
  
 AND you have the Senn HD800S. Looks like your pretty safe until DAVE or Tungsten...


----------



## flyingrhinorec

felix3650 said:


> You have selected "DirectSound" as output in foobar2k. Just change the output to "WASAPI Event Chord Mojo" or "ASIO Chord Mojo". Make sure to install the corresponding plugins though


 
  
  


mython said:


> Have you tried this?:


 
  
 Thank you very much for you both.
  
 i would be glad if anybody could give me the DSD decoding for the settings of the asio chord in foobar. as i couldnt find it and cant set it up correctly.


----------



## Mython

Do you mean this?
  


noobandroid said:


> i went through the DSD on foobar2000 guide and found them not entirely accurate, the new suggestion should be:
> 
> 1.output method: foo_dsd_asio
> 2. asio driver: ASIO Chord, playback method DoP marker
> ...


----------



## JezR

oldson said:


> for some reason i am getting a "fatal error" when trying to search this thread for posts relating to 2qute, so apologies if this has been asked already!
> 
> i keep reading about more and more people using mojo in a 2ch system as it's main dac, just as happened with hugo.
> but i can find little comparison with the 2qute, which after all is built for this purpose and price is pitched between the mojo and hugo.
> have any of you guys compared mojo to 2qute ?


 
 maybe not that helpful but see post #14069 I should add that I don't have to keep on plugging in and out as well, I'm sure that's going to help with wear n tear on the socket life.


----------



## Light - Man

sonickarma said:


> I asked the same at CamJam Uk2015 and Rob said just use your phone and they had no plans for Dap or Screen Storage extension.
> 
> I think Chord probably realise there is a big demand for non phone audio solutions as well as phone as transport.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it will be interesting to see if they will reply.
  
 I believe I read that Fiio were considering doing something that would plug into the Mojo so that it would be similar to having a one piece DAP?
  
 I also wonder if Chord have any intellectual property rights on the technology of the Mojo including the relevant software?
  
 If not, I wonder how long it will take before someone tries to essentially copy the Mojo and even develop it further to make it more user friendly, etc.?


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> I believe I read that Fiio were considering doing something that would plug into the Mojo so that it would be similar to having a one piece DAP?


 
  


mython said:


> All this talk of potential transports for the Mojo prompts me to mention the current Fiio thread, wherein their CEO, James, is _contemplating_ manufacturing a dedicated transport.
> 
> And I must say I was amused by his comment, earlier today


 
  
 Bit of a sore subject, mentioning Mojo in the Fiio transport thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I get the impression know quite a number of DAP-manufacturers have had their feathers more than a little ruffled by Mojos success, and are probably sick of hearing about it, _LOL!_
  
 As for Fiio's proposed 'transport device', in the above thread, I wish them well with it, although I get the sense that Fiio *may be getting nervous, now*, about actually putting it into production
  
  


light - man said:


> I also wonder if Chord have any intellectual property rights on the technology of the Mojo including the relevant software?
> 
> If not, I wonder how long it will take before someone tries to essentially copy the Mojo and even develop it further to make it more user friendly, etc.?


 
  
  
 I think it's appropriate to be respectful of other manufacturers, and quietly cautious about what the future may bring, but Rob's code is the culmination of a lifes work, and would not be easy to 'fake' - at least not to the ears of a serious audiophile.
  


mojo ideas said:


> JF .... It is possible that someone might make a lookalike product but it's very unlikely that they could copy our code as its encrypted to a very high level military grade really. after all Hugo has been around for two years and we are not aware of any products claiming similar performance.


----------



## Xacxac

light - man said:


> Yes, it will be interesting to see if they will reply.
> 
> I believe I read that Fiio were considering doing something that would plug into the Mojo so that it would be similar to having a one piece DAP?
> 
> ...




I believe 'copying' Mojo isn't easy. Mojo's heart is a FPGA chip. Someone needs to get a copy of Chord programming first before he could produce a similar chip. Then manufacture FPGA chips based on the programming. I don't think Chord would supply their chips to third party.


----------



## Mython

xacxac said:


> I believe 'copying' Mojo isn't easy. Mojo's heart is a FPGA chip. Someone needs to get a copy of Chord programming first before he could produce a similar chip. Then manufacture FPGA chips based on the programming. I don't think Chord would supply their chips to third party.


 
  
  
 The chip is openly-available from Xylinx.
  
 The code, as you rightly pointed-out, is where the DAC magic happens, and is proprietary and encrypted.
  
 Remember that this is one of the main reasons Chord did not seek MFI certification for Mojo:
  


mojo ideas said:


> mjdutton said:
> 
> 
> > It would be good if the Mojo could have the Apple chip inside.  To say that it will work with all smartphone (inc Apple) is not strictly true since you need CCK cable - something none of the reviewers (so far) have mentioned.
> ...


----------



## Mojo ideas

light - man said:


> Yes, it will be interesting to see if they will reply.
> 
> I believe I read that Fiio were considering doing something that would plug into the Mojo so that it would be similar to having a one piece DAP?
> 
> ...


 All the core highly advanced Dac technology is proprietary to Rob Watts it is encrypted to a very high almost military level. As it encompasses thirty years of our support and his research and development work therefore it is highly unlikely that competitors could really duplicate what has been achieved by Rob and the Chord team.


----------



## Takeanidea

Having read through some of the Fiio thread it's fair to say that it's not James that wants to jump on the Mojo bandwagon more that Mojo owners want him to
 I wonder whether they think it would be cheaper than Chord would make....


----------



## Kamil Kupidura

esm87 said:


> Hey, I had the mojo and crossfade wireless. My set up before I bought the mojo was a galaxy s6edge plus with a cayin c5 portable amp and hifimediy sabre android dac. My files were mp3.
> 
> If you arent using a decent portable amp and dac you would notice a big difference. If you are then you may be like me and not be able to tell the difference in sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for your response.
 I do have FLAC files on my iphone. I listen to music in my office, hence a preference for smaller headphones. I live in Luxembourg and unfortunately I cant test mojo in the shop. I need to take decision only based on the reviews/opinions found on the internet.


----------



## Takeanidea

kamil kupidura said:


> Thank you for your response.
> I do have FLAC files on my iphone. I listen to music in my office, hence a preference for smaller headphones. I live in Luxembourg and unfortunately I cant test mojo in the shop. I need to take decision only based on the reviews/opinions found on the internet.


 

 That's a shame but at least with the Mojo you won't go far wrong


----------



## Light - Man

mojo ideas said:


> All the core highly advanced Dac technology is proprietary to Rob Watts it is encrypted to a very high almost military level. As it encompasses thirty years of our support and his research and development work therefore it is highly unlikely that competitors could really duplicate what has been achieved by Rob and the Chord team.


 
  
 Thanks guys, interesting replies!
  
 It is also great to hear that all of Chords products are researched and produced in the UK.
  
 It is clear to us all that the Mojo has made a massive impact in the market especially at its price point.
  
 I would imagine that the likes of Astell and kern (AK) who are used to making massive margins on their products are not happy hearing that even people with the top of the range AK's are combining them with the Mojo.


----------



## Mython

takeanidea said:


> Having read through some of the Fiio thread is it not fair to say that it's not James that wants to jump on the Mojo bandwagon more that Mojo owners want him to?


 
  
 James is generally quite mellow, in the interactions I've witnessed, here on head-fi; both publicly and privately. You never truly know, but my distant impression of him is that he seems a level-headed and approachable gentleman.
  
 Having said that, it is understandable that (if I were a Fiio employee, for example), I would not wish to be incessantly reminded abut a competitor's highly-successful product(s), and might find it a little insulting to be asked to produce a product to suit a competitor's DAC.
  
 As I said, it would be quite understandable!
  
  


takeanidea said:


> I wonder whether they think it would be cheaper than Chord would make....


 
  
 I'm not sure what you mean - Chord are not competing with Fiio's proposed transport device (not directly).
  
 They _are _competing with Fiio's DACs, of course, but that's not really what we're discussing


----------



## Takeanidea

The people who are on that Fiio thread are looking for something to hook up to their Mojo - in this case it's purely a DAP with various connectins and a specific sizer and thickness in mind. Chord are going to produce a bolt on device for the Mojo, which may include an SD card slot. Chord don't have to compete with Fiio ; they're in a different league


----------



## esm87

kamil kupidura said:


> Thank you for your response.
> I do have FLAC files on my iphone. I listen to music in my office, hence a preference for smaller headphones. I live in Luxembourg and unfortunately I cant test mojo in the shop. I need to take decision only based on the reviews/opinions found on the internet.


When I was posting my questions and impressions of the mojo here a few weeks ago I was in a similar situation to you, as it was I found a local audio shop that would accept a return. 

Its a solid built unit, I think it looks awesome and the lights in the dark are cool lol. I genuinely do think that given my circumstances I couldnt extract the benefits of mojo, which is my problem and not the mojo itself. I really do believe its probably an awesome product that I will deffo try again soon with upgraded files and hardware. All these great members cant be wrong on its performance qualities.

All I can think is maybe you would benefit more by pairing the mojo with a higher end headphone/IEM. I only state that as I have the v moda wireless, which I enjoy alot, its awesome for my situation and uses.

Im looking forward to trying it again. If you buy it try and get it with a return just in case, good luck!


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> I don't know if they will ever do anything with a display, but it seems rather doubtful, considering *Mojo has been touted as a smartphone companion*, all along, and smartphone screens are as good as they get.
> 
> 
> I asked about Chord making a DAP, _or transport_, a couple of years ago, long before Mojo, and was told firmly that this is not something they have any desire to venture into.
> ...





The caveat here is that John mentioned the SD card accessory with a small screen in one interview, as an all in one solution.


----------



## flyingrhinorec

mython said:


> Do you mean this?


 
  
 Thanks a million!
 god bless you.


----------



## Mython

takeanidea said:


> The people who are on that Fiio thread are looking for something to hook up to their Mojo - in this case it's purely a DAP with various connections and a specific sizer and thickness in mind. Chord are going to produce a bolt on device for the Mojo, which may include an SD card slot. Chord don't have to compete with Fiio ; they're in a different league


 
  
  
 On the 'transport' side of things, I really don't see it as direct competition, but that's just my opinion
  
 I think there's definitely room in the market for both, although I understand Fiio's apparent nervousness about how small or large the 'digital transport' _*niche*_ actually might be.
  
 Fiio are talking about needing a firm 10,000 backers, minimum, to proceed.
  
 Mojo has already sold close to 3 times that, so it'll be interesting to see how many Mojo customers buy into the Chord add-ons (my guess is at least 1/3rd, and probably more)


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> On the 'transport' side of things, I really don't see it as direct competition, but that's just my opinion
> 
> I think there's definitely room in the market for both, although I understand Fiio's apparent nervousness about how small or large the 'digital transport' _*niche*_ actually might be.
> 
> ...




I think FiiO isn't seeing the big picture. They could even double down by marketing a pairing of the T3 with their upcoming Q5. Won't be as good as the Mojo, but there are so many uses for such a device, including desktop setups.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > On the 'transport' side of things, I really don't see it as direct competition, but that's just my opinion
> ...


 
  
 James has mentioned they are considering that.
  
 Anyway, as I said, I think there is plenty of room in the market for both Chord and Fiio, and I really don't view the situation, on the transport side of things, as directly-competitive; only on the DAC side, and there are *numerous* competing DACs on the market, anyway!
  
  
 Because the Chord add-ons are (AFAIK) being developed exclusively for use with Mojo (_directly_-attaching to Mojos ports and chassis), the only proportion of potential sales one could argue that Fiio might 'lose' (I use the term 'lose' only _lightly_, within this particular context) are from Mojo customers, and, therefore, any such Mojo-owners who did, perhaps, decide to buy the Fiio transport, instead of Chord's dedicated add-on, Fiio would actually have Chord to _thank_, since without Mojo, they might not need any transport, from any company, whatsoever, so its _'swings and roundabouts'_






 
  
 As for Chord potentially losing some business as a consequence of some Mojo-owners buying a Fiio transport, instead of a Chord add-on, well, that's a different matter, but I don't think John will be losing any sleep, as Mojo has been so successful, that even 1/4 or 1/3rd of the ever-growing number of Mojo customers, will be a sufficient sales figure for the add-on.


----------



## flyingrhinorec

flyingrhinorec said:


> Thanks a million!
> god bless you.


 
 --------------------------------------------------------
  
 hey mython just a quick last question please,
 do you know how many ms should be in the buffer length over the output category?


----------



## Mython

flyingrhinorec said:


> flyingrhinorec said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a million!
> ...


 
  
  
 You may need to experiment a little, but please read the related posts about *'Setting-up Foobar'*, in post #3 for some pointers
  
 That section isn't as detailed as I'd like, but I'm not a Foobar expert, so I add bits to it, as and when I see anything useful cropping-up in this thread.


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> James has mentioned they are considering that.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, I think there is plenty of room in the market for both Chord and Fiio, and I really don't view the situation, on the transport side of things, as directly-competitive; only on the DAC side, and there are *numerous* competing DACs on the market, anyway!
> 
> ...




Well, you know that we pretty much agree on much of this.


----------



## flyingrhinorec

mython said:


> You may need to experiment a little, but please read the related posts about *'Setting-up Foobar'*, in post #3 for some pointers
> 
> That section isn't as detailed as I'd like, but I'm not a Foobar expert, so I add bits to it, as and when I see anything useful cropping-up in this thread.


 
  
 no problem.great.
 thanks again


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> James has mentioned they are considering that.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, I think there is plenty of room in the market for both Chord and Fiio, and I really don't view the situation, on the transport side of things, as directly-competitive; only on the DAC side, and there are *numerous* competing DACs on the market, anyway!
> 
> ...


 
 There will always be those who may get both depending on when either was released. As yet the Fiio "Transport" (that's another discussion for a different thread) have stated their proposed specs but as yet the Mojo SD Module is still unknown to us generally.

 I personally would love an SD attachment to my Mojo because at the end of the day I personally will be looking for the simplest, cleanest, most reliable path to Mojo as possible


----------



## wahsmoh

So after owning the Mojo for a few weeks I have to say that it is an amazing DAC regardless of size. Speed, detail, neutrality, soundstage, everything checks off for me in those areas.
  
 But, my 1994 Theta has held its own. I was worried it was going to be outclassed in every way but that was not the case. The Theta is still a reference sound and technology since the 90s hasn't advanced to the point that what people thought sounded "good", really has changed much.
  
 It is more likely that we have come to the point technology has been degrading our sound quality by opting out for the easy way and aiming at technical numbers and specs instead of what ours ears like.
  
 Rob mentioned that modern DACs can give back a bitperfect signal, but that includes all the errors in the time-domain that have not been corrected. Mike Moffat has also made this same point, and he designed the Theta DACs in the late 80s/early 90s and addressed this by using a Motorala DSP56001 with ROM memory containing the "burrito filter" algorithm.
  
 Both of these DACs are absolute beasts when it comes to imaging and soundstaging. Nothing ever sounds boxed in, sounds make you turn your head around thinking you heard something real behind you.
  
 The Theta has more midrange/bass drive and emphasis. This is a very noticable characteristic of the 90's Theta DACs including the TOTL Gen V-A. They are very ballsy without ever sounding thin or dry, but at the same time they never sacrifice detail or the epic soundstage. Always a laidback experience if that is what is in the track, and forward if its recorded that way.
  
 The Mojo outclasses the Theta in upper frequency details. No doubt, the Mojo is more accurate with better decay and textures in the upper end. This is very slight, but noticable. Also, the Mojo sounds better than the Theta when playing back anything 24-bit. I downsample all my 24-bit music to 16/44.1khz when I listen to my Theta. There is simply more detail when listening to hi-res music through the Mojo versus the Theta.
  
 Now here is what surprised me. CD quality/Redbook sounds as good if not better than the Mojo when played through the Theta. Now that I think about it, the Theta was designed with only that level of quality in mind so it should sound better with CD quality considering the DAC designers have forgot what the late 80s/90s were all about.


----------



## Rob Watts

I am doing an event in Singapore next Saturday, with presentations about Dave and Mojo, with plenty of time to talk about other things.
  

 Rob


----------



## masterpfa

rob watts said:


> I am doing an event in Singapore next Saturday, with presentations about Dave and Mojo, with plenty of time to talk about other things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hopefully available on youtube at sometime?


----------



## hearjam

headmanpl said:


> I
> 
> I have them. They sound fantastic. Of course they leak sound, but I find them to be an amazing partnership.
> Interestingly, in comparison to the Grado's, I find other HP's and IEMs to be less 3 dimensional. The Grado's with Mojo sound less like an inside the head source. The illusion is that the sound is coming from in front of me, like a loudspeaker. Going back to other HP's is a surprise as they don't project forward in the same way.


 

*+1*   The Mojo and Grado 1000i's sound amazing -> together they render 3-dimensional space and the human voice with an uncanny natural precision.  The Mojo preserves the spatial cues and the natural quality of the human voice which comes thru the Grados in an almost holographic fashion.  Joe Grado (an opera singer himself) would be proud.
  
 To see what I mean =>  listen to the great 1959 Decca recording of Verdi's *Aida* [Tebaldi, Bergonzi, MacNeil, Simionato, von Karajan and the Vienna Philharmonic] where producer John Culshaw went to great lengths to reproduce the spatial complexities of Verdi's work.  The sense of depth in Act 1, Scene 2 inside the temple is something quite extraordinary and even more so for an almost 60 year old analog recording.


----------



## Synthax

Anybody using Chord Mojo as dac alone, not a headphone amp/dac combo? Any experience?


----------



## noobandroid

synthax said:


> Anybody using Chord Mojo as dac alone, not a headphone amp/dac combo? Any experience?



it doesn't function that way


----------



## Wyd4

synthax said:


> Anybody using Chord Mojo as dac alone, not a headphone amp/dac combo? Any experience?




Strangely I find it to perform the same.


----------



## Mojo ideas

noobandroid said:


> it doesn't function that way


 No that's not strictly accurate. With the right cable to convert the output from 3.5 mini Jack to RCAs it's quite possible to use Mojo as a mini deck top. Although it's true, it wasn't designed as a deck top unit.


----------



## shultzee

synthax said:


> Anybody using Chord Mojo as dac alone, not a headphone amp/dac combo? Any experience?


 

 This is all you need.   Hooked up to my Parasound Halo Integrated is does a fantastic job.


----------



## rkt31

anybody using mojo to drive directly small 8ohm speakers. I plan to drive small 3 inch 8ohm full range drivers directly through mojo. will that be a problem to mojo ? I know volume may not be much .


----------



## x RELIC x

synthax said:


> Anybody using Chord Mojo as dac alone, not a headphone amp/dac combo? Any experience?





noobandroid said:


> it doesn't function that way





mojo ideas said:


> No that's not strictly accurate. With the right cable to convert the output from 3.5 mini Jack to RCAs it's quite possible to use Mojo as a mini deck top. Although it's true, it wasn't designed as a deck top unit.




I believe the response was to the question of using the _DAC alone_, which obviously you can not do. 

Synthax, in the third post there is are sections called "Regarding Mojo's output stage", "Setting Mojo to Line Level", and "Regarding use of an additional amp" for more information. As the title of the thread says, please read the third post, as Mython has put and extraordinary amount of effort to organize and provide a wealth of information.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post#

That said, my personal experience is that an additional amp pretty much colours the sound (which is fine if you like that flavour) and for most headphones, except for something like the Abyss or HE-6, is not really necessary as the tiny Mojo has much more power than its size would indicate. Again, the reasons why are in the third post.


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> anybody using mojo to drive directly small 8ohm speakers. I plan to drive small 3 inch 8ohm full range drivers directly through mojo. will that be a problem to mojo ? I know volume may not be much .




Again, this information is in the third post (although buried deep in other topics). Rob has done it themselves and says it sounds great on 8 Ohm horn speakers.

Edit: Found the quote from Rob:




rob watts said:


> I do not buy this all. You need to bear in mind several facts:
> 
> 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
> 2. Mojo amplifier has a very high power supply rejection ratio.
> ...


----------



## Lohb

x relic x said:


> @Synthax, in the third post there is are sections called "Regarding Mojo's output stage", "Setting Mojo to Line Level", and "Regarding use of an additional amp" for more information.


 
 Hi, then do you know if using an amp and an *active* subwoofer has been covered ? As it has two 3.5 outs it could in theory feed a sub and an amp unless it strains/drains too much for a technical reason ?
 The USB power in could also be hooked up to an overnight (out of use time) wall plug on a timer so it charges for the next day making it in effect a 2.1 DAC/AMP desktop unit.


----------



## rkt31

I feed both a power amp and a sub through Hugo by using rca splitter and Hugo does it without any problem. it should depend on how much impedance mojo/Hugo experience . I think the combined impedance should be in the range of few kohm so no problem in attaching both powered sub and amp simultaneously to mojo line out.


----------



## x RELIC x

lohb said:


> Hi, then do you know if using an amp and an *active* subwoofer has been covered ? As it has two 3.5 outs it could in theory feed a sub and an amp unless it strains/drains too much for a technical reason ?
> The USB power in could also be hooked up to an overnight (out of use time) wall plug on a timer so it charges for the next day making it in effect a 2.1 DAC desktop unit.




Good question, but I haven't seen any info on using an active sub. It would be interesting to test.


----------



## rkt31

though not much discussed but to me the biggest attribute of all recent chord DACs is ultra low output impedance which makes them so much more versatile. you use chord DACs to drive low impedance iems, drive 8ohm horns directly, connect to power or connect to integrated amp. also a passive preamp can be used to a great affect without bothering about the length of interconnects. imho ultra low impedance of chord DACs is one of the main contributing factor to the punch , dynamism and realism to the sound of mojo/Hugo/dave.


----------



## jmills8

Question about Battery light. Blue equals full charge but Green and Yellow means ?


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Question about Battery light. Blue equals full charge but Green and Yellow means ?




:rolleyes: Third post. Battery & Charging section. All the info you want. :rolleyes:


----------



## Lohb

rkt31 said:


> drive 8ohm horns directly, connect to power or connect to integrated amp.


 
 So with the likes of an easy to drive full range speaker would it be 4x speaker taps cables (left +- / right +-) down to a 6.3" plug then into a 3.5"....

  
 I'm guessing the speaker cable guage would need to terminate into a bigger plug.
 Would that not cause ground shorting into the mojo ?


----------



## x RELIC x

Edit: Apologies, I was thinking something else.


----------



## rkt31

ground is said to be common inside mojo anyway. a simple 3.5mm stereo plug with common negative wires attached to sleeve of the plug and left and right positive connected to other two pins would do and at the other end bare wires can be connected to speaker terminals .


----------



## music4mhell

x relic x said:


> lohb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, then do you know if using an amp and an *active* subwoofer has been covered ? As it has two 3.5 outs it could in theory feed a sub and an amp unless it strains/drains too much for a technical reason ?
> ...


i am using the active sub , genelec f one feedinh from mojo. it's been 3 months


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

jmills8 said:


> Question about Battery light. Blue equals full charge but Green and Yellow means ?


 
  
 The intended colours for battery life are:
  
 Blue              100% to 80%
 Green             79% to 50%
 Yellow            49% to 10%
 Red                  9% to 2%
 flashing red     less than 2% or 10 minutes left.


----------



## rkt31

i have found that like all DACs and audio devices mojo takes about an hour to warm up and performs at its best. though even after half an hour itself it improves considerably . initially it sounds a bit bright in vocals.


----------



## rkt31

but the effect is subtle but there .


----------



## corius

Looking for some advice, I currently have Mojo and ie800s, and am looking for full size headphones.
  
 Considering HD650, HE-400i and AQ Nighthawk.
  
 Which would compliment mojo best ?
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## warrior1975

I've never heard any of them... But I believe Rob Watts loves the Nighthawk and Mojo duo. That must mean something.


----------



## Mython

warrior1975 said:


> That must mean something.


 
  
 Are you _sure?_
  
 LOL


----------



## warrior1975

I know nothing Sir.


----------



## captblaze

corius said:


> Looking for some advice, I currently have Mojo and ie800s, and am looking for full size headphones.
> 
> Considering HD650, HE-400i and AQ Nighthawk.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My HD 650s soundstage is good, bottom end a bit congested, upper and mids crisp. the bottom end congestion could be due to the music choice, because it is occasionally and only with heavily layered tracks


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 
I am curious to find out which efficient 8 ohm horn loudspeakers Rob was talking about. 
I am also interested in other suggestions for hornspeakers, including DIY sets. 
Cheers


----------



## landroni

wahsmoh said:


> The Mojo outclasses the Theta in upper frequency details. No doubt, the Mojo is more accurate with better decay and textures in the upper end. This is very slight, but noticable. Also, the Mojo sounds better than the Theta when playing back anything 24-bit. I downsample all my 24-bit music to 16/44.1khz when I listen to my Theta. There is simply more detail when listening to hi-res music through the Mojo versus the Theta.
> 
> 
> Now here is what surprised me. CD quality/Redbook sounds as good if not better than the Mojo when played through the Theta. Now that I think about it, the Theta was designed with only that level of quality in mind so it should sound better with CD quality considering the DAC designers have forgot what the late 80s/90s were all about.


 

 That might one explanation. But I think something else may be going on. Mike Moffat has mentioned on several occasions that Schiit's filter is a closed-form upsampling algorithm, i.e. a "real-time high-res converter". This means that when you stick redbook 44.1 kHz material into the Theta, it will spit out an exactly estimated high-res version of the input.
  
 My understanding is that Chord's math, while a better implementation than the traditional successive-approximation used in DS chips and keeps the original samples, it still falls short of a being a closed-form solution. Which means that while the Mojo will do upsampling, it will feature a degree of approximation in the output.
  
 I think this might partly explain why Theta does better than Mojo with standard redbook material...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

landroni said:


> wahsmoh said:
> 
> 
> > The Mojo outclasses the Theta in upper frequency details. No doubt, the Mojo is more accurate with better decay and textures in the upper end. This is very slight, but noticable. Also, the Mojo sounds better than the Theta when playing back anything 24-bit. I downsample all my 24-bit music to 16/44.1khz when I listen to my Theta. There is simply more detail when listening to hi-res music through the Mojo versus the Theta.
> ...




What has "closed-form" got to do with anything?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closed-form_expression

Is there such a thing as an "open-form upsampling algorithm"--seeing as "not closed form" means "not computable by any means"? :rolleyes:

What is "an exactly estimated high-res version of the input?" Is it an estimate, or is it exact? For it to even be an "estimate" there needs to be e.g. blind spectral band replication applied from under 22kHz to over 22kHz:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectral_band_replication

The amount of calculation needed for this is simply not something you can put in the kind of CPU a Schiit uses. Is there even any hint that the Schiit puts out calculated harmonics at higher frequencies than that allowed by the input material's sample rate? :rolleyes:

And an "exact estimation", if such a term even means anything, I suppose means it can exactly recreate the high frequency content of the high-res master from the CD material. Which is even more ridiculous.

But I have no horse in this race. Judging from the drivel Rob and Mike each put out, Chord and Schiit really deserve each other as competitors. :rolleyes:


----------



## rkt31

don't know how is closed form up sampling of schiit is better than chord's long tap length thing. only an electronic engineer can explain. BTW do r2r dac use up sampling ?


----------



## landroni

joe bloggs said:


>





> What has "closed-form" got to do with anything?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closed-form_expression
> 
> ...





> And an "exact estimation", if such a term even means anything, I suppose means it can exactly recreate the high frequency content of the high-res master from the CD material. Which is even more ridiculous.


 
  
 I will not be getting into a fist-fight on this, but here are some elements:
 - "closed-form" means that the algorithm estimates a single, unique solution using exact, deterministic math. Most delta-sigma implementations will rely on successive-_approximation_ techniques when upsampling (i.e. Parks-McClellan), so discarding the original samples and re-estimating them using algorithms relying on approximations. So, to make this very clear: closed-form unique solution vs numerically approximated solution
  
 - of course you cannot recreate the high-freq material. That would be ridiculous. What you can do however is obtain more data-points along your recreated waveform (not least to avoid aliasing distortion). To obtain these extra data-points DS approaches will again rely on successive-approximations, whereas Schiit's algorithms seems to obtain exact solutions (while retaining all the original samples). Chord seems to be using some approximations, but still retain the original samples. DS approaches don't.
  
 If you're genuinely interested in these things (and not stirring waves and insulting people just for the fun of it) then take a look at Lavry's white-paper on digital sampling, esp. p.26. You get the same notions, but the other way around:
  
 HTH


----------



## Joe Bloggs

landroni said:


> - of course you cannot recreate the high-freq material. That would be ridiculous.




As I pointed out, you can actually attempt to recreate the high-freq material. It's just obviously outside the means of any Schiit DAC, even though they would like you to think they're doing something special to make CDs sound like high res.
https://www.google.com/search?q=blind+spectral+band+replication&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#


----------



## Joe Bloggs

> "closed-form" means that the algorithm estimates a single, unique solution using exact, deterministic math. Most delta-sigma implementations will rely on successive-approximation techniques when upsampling (i.e. Parks-McClellan), so discarding the original samples and re-estimating them using algorithms relying on approximations. So, to make this very clear: closed-form unique solution vs numerically approximated solution




The fact that you preserve the original samples as a precondition obviously doesn't make your interpolated samples any more accurate than any other method. If Schiit had somehow managed to create a filter that does mathematically perfect upsampling using the puny resources of a portable DAC, well, they should be patenting this, taking it to NASA and revolutionizing orbit calculations for spaceflight, weather forecasts or something, I dunno, anything would be better than trying to sell audiophile DACs.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Actually I think I may have fallen into a trap here.

Preserving the original sample points when upsampling, in a non-cheating workflow, would imply having a perfect brickwall filter of infinite length as the interpolation filter. Because otherwise there's simply no way the resampled audio can naturally pass through the original sample points.

IF (and that's a big IF) the megaburrito filter actually does what it claims, short of pulling an infinite computing miracle, it can only do this by bending the interpolated points toward the original sample points in a non-optimal manner.

This can be demonstrated using Audacity and Adobe Audition:

1. Here, a Dirac impulse drawn on silence sampled at 44.1kHz, shown in Audacity which does not perform any interpolation in its display (or, strictly speaking, "linear interpolation"):


As you may know, a Dirac impulse contains all frequencies theoretically encodable by the format, so this is a real test of resampling.

2. Here, the same impulse as interpolated by Audition in display. It has to show the original sample points where they are, so there's your megaburrito filter! h34r:

See how the interpolated curve passes through all the original points (i.e. all on the middle line except for the impulse in the middle)? Is this really the ideal resampling we're all looking for?

3. I perform offline resampling of the track using the following settings which I believe to be optimal for the present application. Feel free to correct me:


4. The result. Note that the original sample points are NOT on the middle line anymore. (they're close, really quite close, but no cigar.) If keeping the original samples were desirable, why would Audition do it for the real-time visualization but discard it for (supposedly highest quality) offline rendering?


Note also that the pre / post impulse waveforms undulate for further before and after the impulse. You may know this to be a sign of a resampling filter that's closer to ideal, as a mathematically ideal filter would cause the impulse to pre-ring and post-ring for infinite time. (not that this is a bad thing, because proper music samples ought to have all frequencies so close to the transition band filtered out during recording analog-digital conversion.)

To summarize, the fact that
1. Adobe Audition uses a "megaburrito" filter for real time visualization but not high quality offline conversion, and
2. The offline conversion shows characteristics of a higher quality conversion despite not looking like a "megaburrito" filter

Speaks volumes about the actual desirability (or not) of preserving the original samples in integer-multiple sample rate conversion.

Then again, AFAIK no one has actually been able to tap the internal upsampled digital stream of a Schiit DAC for analysis, so who knows if it actually preserves the original samples? :rolleyes:


----------



## captblaze

joe bloggs said:


> Actually I think I may have fallen into a trap here.
> 
> Then again, AFAIK no one has actually been able to tap the internal upsampled digital stream of a Schiit DAC for analysis, so who knows if it actually preserves the original samples?


 
  
 so are you trying to say Mike Moffat and crew are damn lucky, or outstanding mathematicians?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

captblaze said:


> so are you trying to say Mike Moffat and crew are damn lucky, or outstanding mathematicians?




No, I'm saying they're either not actually preserving the original samples in the upsampled bitstream (as it does not make sense to do so) or compromising the quality of the upsampling by insisting on doing so.


----------



## captblaze

joe bloggs said:


> No, I'm saying they're either not actually preserving the original samples in the upsampled bitstream (as it does not make sense to do so) or compromising the quality of the upsampling by insisting on doing so.


 
  
 theoretically speaking wouldn't any resampled stream introduce new artifacts that in turn would need an algorithm to restore the original sample? if there is a flaw in the original, I don't see how (depending on the flaw) resampling would make for a more accurate representation. unless the goal is to interpret the data and make corrections based on an individuals preference and not to pass along the original content?
  
 I would guess that is why some makers choose a method they believe will provide the result they desire?


----------



## oldson

just bought the mojo today.
  
 using solely as a dac in my desktop system.
  
 its got me thinking about how good a 2qute must sound!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

captblaze said:


> theoretically speaking wouldn't any resampled stream introduce new artifacts that in turn would need an algorithm to restore the original sample? if there is a flaw in the original, I don't see how (depending on the flaw) resampling would make for a more accurate representation. unless the goal is to interpret the data and make corrections based on an individuals preference and not to pass along the original content?
> 
> I would guess that is why some makers choose a method they believe will provide the result they desire?




It sounds like a good idea to preserve the original samples, but mathematically impossible (short of computing using an infinite length filter) unless you deliberately bend the interpolated sample points to fit the original sample points--this bending further compromises a non-ideal resampling rather than making it ideal. That's what I'm trying to say.

The mathematics behind this are admittedly beyond me to fully explain (as if strewing the contents of a page like this on head-fi would make any sense anyway), but the Adobe Audition example showed that Adobe knows how to implement a "preserves original samples" filter but chooses to only do so for real-time visualization rather than actual audio application. We may deduce that Adobe also regards "preserves original samples" would do more harm than good for actual listening.


----------



## captblaze

joe bloggs said:


> It sounds like a good idea to preserve the original samples, but mathematically impossible (short of computing using an infinite length filter) unless you deliberately bend the interpolated sample points to fit the original sample points--this bending further compromises a non-ideal resampling rather than making it ideal. That's what I'm trying to say.
> 
> The mathematics behind this are admittedly beyond me to fully explain (as if strewing the contents of a page like this on head-fi would make any sense anyway), but the Adobe Audition example showed that Adobe knows how to implement a "preserves original samples" filter but chooses to only do so for real-time visualization rather than actual audio application. We may deduce that Adobe also regards "preserves original samples" would do more harm than good for actual listening.


 
  
 advanced mathematics is what chased me from a degree in computer engineering. so thank you for allowing my brain to remain in tact. I am interested in how digital audio is reproduced though. it seems that Chord has their method, as well as the other heavy hitters in the industry.
  
 I do also understand the concept  you put forth regarding an infinite length filter to allow the original sample to remain original. I just have a hard time getting my head around how resampling would provide a more accurate representation of the source.
  
 it is definitely something I would like to further research and if you can direct me to some material regarding the science I would appreciate that


----------



## pr0b3r

Hi guys! I'm kinda new to this hobby. I mainly use my mojo with my x3ii as my go to gear recently. I happen to own a Q1 also and tried to add it to the stack. Just a question, does this render the mojo useless or less useful? I'm thinking it's better not to add the Q1 here but I'm not entirely sure what to make of this setup. Thanks for any suggestions you might have.


----------



## warrior1975

You will get all sorts of different answers, but only you can answer that question for yourself. Did you like what you heard by adding the Q1? If so, then do it and be happy. If not, than just use the Mojo. Most people here would probably tell you not to add the Q1 as it will add distortion, but if you prefer that sound, go for it.


----------



## pr0b3r

warrior1975 said:


> You will get all sorts of different answers, but only you can answer that question for yourself. Did you like what you heard by adding the Q1? If so, then do it and be happy. If not, than just use the Mojo. Most people here would probably tell you not to add the Q1 as it will add distortion, but if you prefer that sound, go for it.




Thanks man. I was just wondering if anyone has an elaborate explanation abut the technical differences between the two setups. Anyway, I know you're right. It still depends on my preference whether I liked a more than b. But I guess there's no harm in asking. Thanks again.


----------



## rkt31

@Joe Bloggs, thanks for the efforts. now I understand what you want to say. it is not possible to interpolate to fit original data points without using infinite samples right . if you use finite sample then interpolated wave won't go through the original points obviously no dac can have that much processing power . so how schiit is doing that is a question which can be answered by the designer of yggdrasil . on the other hand Rob has always said the a bandwidth limited signal can be re created perfectly by using infinite tap length but he never said that the original signals will be preserved as it is not possible with the processing power on hand. however by using a algorithm (wta) and high tap length through fpgas the wav form can be match much closer to the original . right ?


----------



## Mython

LOL - I don't claim to grasp all the technicalities, but it seems, to my limited understanding, that the original ADC isn't accurate, _anyway_, so unless one improves _*both*_ the recording/mastering ADC *and* the playback DAC, even an 'infinite'-tap or 'infinite'-interpolation DAC will only address half of the problem of reconstructing an analogue waveform, from a digital recording, in a truly accurate manner.
  
 Am I missing something?
  
Incidentally, this is veering into *Sound Science Forum* territory...


----------



## rkt31

one more thing do all expensive r2r DACs are nos ? if not then what algorithm they use to updample ? does that mean the these expensive r2r DACs could use a better upsample algorithm of higher tap length and sound still better or there is a technical problem in r2r dac and they need to have original data point format unlike DS DACs which work by converting the data into a pulse ?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

rkt31 said:


> @Joe Bloggs, thanks for the efforts. now I understand what you want to say. it is not possible to interpolate to fit original data points without using infinite samples right . if you use finite sample then interpolated wave won't go through the original points obviously no dac can have that much processing power . so how schiit is doing that is a question which can be answered by the designer of yggdrasil . on the other hand Rob has always said the a bandwidth limited signal can be re created perfectly by using infinite tap length but he never said that the original signals will be preserved as it is not possible with the processing power on hand. however by using a algorithm (wta) and high tap length through fpgas the wav form can be match much closer to the original . right ?




The longer your reconstruction filter the closer the upsampled bitstream can be to matching the original data points (where provided). But it will always be "close, but no cigar", and I have strong reason to suspect that any attempt to postprocess the calculated output to match the original data points (where provided) would then be doomed to further distort the signal instead of making it better.



mython said:


> LOL - I don't claim to grasp all the technicalities, but it seems, to my limited understanding, that the original ADC isn't accurate, _anyway_, so unless one improves _*both*_ the recording/mastering ADC *and* the playback DAC, even an 'infinite'-tap or 'infinite'-interpolation DAC will only address half of the problem of reconstructing an analogue waveform, from a digital recording, in a truly accurate manner.
> 
> Am I missing something?




Indeed. And never forget that we listen to music with our ears, not our eyes. An upsampled bitstream that passes through all the original points may LOOK better on a graph, but would introduce distortion in terms of aberrant frequencies and/or frequencies beyond the Nyquist of the original signal (unless you had infinite computer power; see above)

On the other hand, if we look at the goal of Redbook upsampling as to try to guess at the ultrasonics that could not be recorded by the original CD, then the technology to look towards should be blind spectral band replication, not some magic way of connecting the dots:
https://www.google.com/search?q=blind+spectral+band+replication



> Incidentally, this is veering into Sound Science Forum territory...




You can see how the conversation got started in here. But I'm fine with a mod forking these discussions over to the Science forum.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

rkt31 said:


> one more thing do all expensive r2r DACs are nos ? if not then what algorithm they use to updample ? does that mean the these expensive r2r DACs could use a better upsample algorithm of higher tap length and sound still better or there is a technical problem in r2r dac and they need to have original data point format unlike DS DACs which work by converting the data into a pulse ?




There's nothing preventing an R2R DAC from being coupled with any kind of upsampling algorithm. They wouldn't throw a fit if the upsampled bitstream doesn't quite pass through the original dots.


----------



## x RELIC x

joe bloggs said:


> Actually I think I may have fallen into a trap here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







A Sound Science trap!


----------



## warrior1975

Interesting info, from what very little I understand.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

joe bloggs said:


> What has "closed-form" got to do with anything?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closed-form_expression
> 
> ...


 
  
 Does all this mean that waiting for  FiiO to enter the high quality DAC competition is an exercise in futility?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

oldson said:


> just bought the mojo today.
> 
> using solely as a dac in my desktop system.
> 
> its got me thinking about how good a 2qute must sound!


 

 Congrats on the Mojo.  I, too, would like to know how Mojo compares to 2Qute.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

peter hyatt said:


> Does all this mean that waiting for  FiiO to enter the high quality DAC competition is an exercise in futility?




No, because I don't even work for FiiO anymore


----------



## Duncan

captblaze said:


> theoretically speaking wouldn't any resampled stream introduce new artifacts that in turn would need an algorithm to restore the original sample? if there is a flaw in the original, I don't see how (depending on the flaw) resampling would make for a more accurate representation. unless the goal is to interpret the data and make corrections based on an individuals preference and not to pass along the original content?
> 
> I would guess that is why some makers choose a method they believe will provide the result they desire?


A very simple way of looking at this - if I use one of my dodgy analogies...

Does a blu-ray look better for being upscaled on a 4K screen vs a 1080 screen of the same size?

There may be technical differences in the panels that would naturally promote a better look, one way or the other, but - on a purely technical level, the 1080 screen will be more faithful to the disc...


----------



## warrior1975

I've never been big on computer audio, but since I have the Mojo, I'm definitely curious. I want to use the Mojo with everything, out of curiosity. Last night I was watching movies on my surface book, using Mojo. Great sound. 

Today I'm going to play around on my MacBook Air. I read about audio nirvana I believe (yes, read that very informative post 3). Is there any difference using a computer for audio as opposed to my phone or one of my daps? Is it worth the trouble or will that just be another endless and thankless task of finding software that sounds and works well with Mojo? I did hook my mojo up to our IMac but I was testing a cable to make sure it was working.


----------



## noobandroid

warrior1975 said:


> I've never been big on computer audio, but since I have the Mojo, I'm definitely curious. I want to use the Mojo with everything, out of curiosity. Last night I was watching movies on my surface book, using Mojo. Great sound.
> 
> Today I'm going to play around on my MacBook Air. I read about audio nirvana I believe (yes, read that very informative post 3). Is there any difference using a computer for audio as opposed to my phone or one of my daps? Is it worth the trouble or will that just be another endless and thankless task of finding software that sounds and works well with Mojo? I did hook my mojo up to our IMac but I was testing a cable to make sure it was working.


 
 for dap digital out and phone OTG / CCK kit out, it should be the same, but on the desktop side, I'm only familiar with the PC / Win side of things. where we need to bypass windows kmixer using kernel stream or WASAPI, should be the same concept in Macs


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> for dap digital out and phone OTG / CCK kit out, it should be the same, but on the desktop side, I'm only familiar with the PC / Win side of things. where we need to bypass windows kmixer using kernel stream or WASAPI, should be the same concept in Macs




Macs use Core Audio and it is actually pretty advanced when you get in to the more advanced settings. Of particular use is Aggregate audio devices. I use Audirvana+ on my Mac which uses iZotope processing and I hear a slight difference with Audirvana+ over the Mac's default Core Audio.


----------



## warrior1975

x RELIC x Is it worth the additional effort? Money? I doubt it's expensive, just curious really. I don't plan on using any if my macs as a source, but it could happen. I'd imagine using my phone would be easier and just as good. If you use Mac, do you use iTunes or does Audirvana replace it? Busy copying music in to my SD card. Ever since I sold my AK240, I've left half of my collection on the computer since I only had a 64gb mini SD. I've had the 200 for many months, just been lazy. Decided, tonight was the night.


----------



## Lohb

warrior1975 said:


> @x RELIC x Is it worth the additional effort? Money? I doubt it's expensive, just curious really. I don't plan on using any if my macs as a source, but it could happen. I'd imagine using my phone would be easier and just as good. If you use Mac, do you use iTunes or does Audirvana replace it? Busy copying music in to my SD card. Ever since I sold my AK240, I've left half of my collection on the computer since I only had a 64gb mini SD. I've had the 200 for many months, just been lazy. Decided, tonight was the night.


 

 Audirvana + is pretty excellent. Whatever they are doing with the software it's great.
 Noticeable difference between A+ and UAPP on Android phone.


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> x RELIC x Is it worth the additional effort? Money? I doubt it's expensive, just curious really. I don't plan on using any if my macs as a source, but it could happen. I'd imagine using my phone would be easier and just as good. If you use Mac, do you use iTunes or does Audirvana replace it? Busy copying music in to my SD card. Ever since I sold my AK240, I've left half of my collection on the computer since I only had a 64gb mini SD. I've had the 200 for many months, just been lazy. Decided, tonight was the night.




For me I was simply curious what Audirvana+ brought to the table so I bought it ($74). It can replace or integrate with iTunes if you like, your choice, plus it integrates with Tidal. I like the interface and the filter options and advanced audio options for EQ etc. To be honest I hardly listen through the Mac and I mostly use my Mojo stacked with the DAP. My desk is crowded and when I work I tax my systems heavily so computer audio from both my Mac Pro's is out of the question. That's when I hook up my MacbookPro, but then I have less space on my desk. So for me, no it's not worth it. For others it has a lot of useful features and settings that they may really enjoy.

As far sound quality differences they are minimal, but there.... I like it when I use it.


----------



## UNOE

Yeah it's good and there is 30 day trial so might as well see for yourself it (audirvana) is better than any other source player I have but Jriver is good as well.


----------



## jmills8

So I was listening to music with my Mojo/Phone stack and Mojo ran out of battery. What now ? Just charge it ?


----------



## warrior1975

jmills8 check the third post for what to do when you run out of battery. 

Thanks guys, I did the trial run with audivarna, hooked mojo up and it's working. Lots of interesting stuff to play with. I won't use my mac much for music either. I do like the interface plus having tidal integrated is very nice as well.


----------



## masterpfa

joe bloggs said:


> It sounds like a good idea to preserve the original samples, but mathematically impossible (short of computing using an infinite length filter) unless you deliberately bend the interpolated sample points to fit the original sample points--this bending further compromises a non-ideal resampling rather than making it ideal. That's what I'm trying to say.
> 
> The mathematics behind this are admittedly beyond me to fully explain (as if strewing the contents of a page like this on head-fi would make any sense anyway), but the Adobe Audition example showed that Adobe knows how to implement a "preserves original samples" filter but chooses to only do so for real-time visualization rather than actual audio application. We may deduce that Adobe also regards "preserves original samples" would do more harm than good for actual listening.


 
 I'm not too sure about all the science and mathematics above

 But what I do know is  (Mojo + HP + FLAC)T = Joy³

 Please note: FLAC can be substituted with WAV, DSD, ALAC AIFF
 T=Time in hours
 HP= Headphone IEM/CIEM


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> jmills8 check the third post for what to do when you run out of battery.
> 
> Thanks guys, I did the trial run with audivarna, hooked mojo up and it's working. Lots of interesting stuff to play with. I won't use my mac much for music either. I do like the interface plus having tidal integrated is very nice as well.


 Didnt find my issue.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> So I was listening to music with my Mojo/Phone stack and Mojo ran out of battery. What now ? Just charge it ?




How long were you listening for? 

Make sure you have a charger that outputs _minimum_ 1 amp to charge the Mojo. If the light is blinking when charging then you don't have a powerful enough charger.

If you were listening for anywhere between 8-10 hours and the battery drained then the best solution is to buy 6 more Mojo's for every day of the week to avoid charging (tongue firmly in cheek on this one!). 

:tongue_smile:


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> How long were you listening for?
> 
> Make sure you have a charger that outputs _minimum_ 1 amp to charge the Mojo. If the light is blinking when charging then you don't have a powerful enough charger.
> 
> ...


Well honestly seems I will need two Mojos. I have no issues on charging, its perfect. The issue is real life battery life. I live in Sub Tropics, its hot and humid. I am walking and jumping on trains and buses so I have the Mojo in my pocket so it get hot on top of the hot weather. I play my music somewhat louder than most of my friends. I EQ the Mojo to produce bass. I turn the Mojo on about 4 times a day. I think all this causes my Mojo to drain faster.


----------



## audionewbi

Just a quick question to onkyo dp-x1 owner, are you guys happy about your pairing?


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Well honestly seems I will need two Mojos. I have no issues on charging, its perfect. The issue is real life battery life. I live in Sub Tropics, its hot and humid. I am walking and jumping on trains and buses so I have the Mojo in my pocket so it get hot on top of the hot weather. I play my music somewhat louder than most of my friends. I EQ the Mojo to produce bass. I turn the Mojo on about 4 times a day. I think all this causes my Mojo to drain faster.




Still, how long does it last total for you? Have you actually timed it? But, yeah, it isn't the longest lasting device out there.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Still, how long does it last total for you? Have you actually timed it? But, yeah, it isn't the longest lasting device out there.


4.5 to 6 hrs


----------



## masterpfa

audionewbi said:


> Just a quick question to onkyo dp-x1 owner, are you guys happy about your pairing?


 
 Ohhh yes

 Not as compact as my AK100 MKii was but alas optical out is playing up so it's place has been taken up by my DP-X1

 The DP-X1` makes a great source  IMO but I'm sure many would consider this overkill but was never bought with that intention.


----------



## audionewbi

masterpfa said:


> Ohhh yes
> 
> Not as compact as my AK100 MKii was but alas optical out is playing up so it's place has been taken up by my DP-X1
> 
> The DP-X1` makes a great source  IMO but I'm sure many would consider this overkill but was never bought with that intention.


 
 It is that the idea of taking 400 GB of my music library, which is basically all I own (excluding my SACD) is alluring. I personally could not tell a difference between optical and USB in when it comes to Mojo, I am yet to try coaxial.


----------



## masterpfa

audionewbi said:


> It is that the idea of taking 400 GB of my music library, which is basically all I own (excluding my SACD) is alluring. I personally could not tell a difference between optical and USB in when it comes to Mojo, I am yet to try coaxial.


 
 Yep same here. I have ordered a couple of these below which will allow the use of full size SD Cards so potentially up to 1TB

 Just need a case to fit it all in now, a bit of a tight fit in the Onkyo branded case, but I got them in (had to order some more as I have damaged the delicate lead) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But all in all the Onkyo can be used as a standalone in the event of your Mojo running out of juice.


----------



## audionewbi

masterpfa said:


> Yep same here. I have ordered a couple of these below which will allow the use of full size SD Cards so potentially up to 1TB
> 
> 
> Just need a case to fit it all in now, a bit of a tight fit in the Onkyo branded case, but I got them in (had to order some more as I have damaged the delicate lead)
> ...


 
 I wish DP-X1 was smaller but one can't fault it when compared to the current flagship dap. I might have to break my promise and purchase it, I avoided it this long. If chord only were more clear on their upcoming accessories and their release date I could have make more educated purchase but since they like to be a tease DP-X1 seems to be the only right choice considering it has otg feature, decent UI, great screen and seems to be a decent andriod DAP. 
  
 It seems to pair nicely with HUGO too, which is the only case I dont use USB but I preferred optical.


----------



## Lohb

So running a 2.1 active sub and horn speakers/full range cones off the MOJO, I guess it needs to be in variable volume mode (not line out) otherwise in the case of hooked up to Audirvana + anything less than full volume at the OSX end would not be bit perfect.
 Although the active sub can be independently controlled, the full range cones would be maxed out at full volume in L.O. mode if wired directly into the 2nd 3.5" port (?)


----------



## Prometeia

http://m.dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=1&display_group=3


Not sure if this was already posted.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

masterpfa said:


> I'm not too sure about all the science and mathematics above
> 
> 
> But what I do know is  (Mojo + HP + FLAC)T = Joy³
> ...




It was actually criticism of Schiit's claims regarding their megaburrito filter. Regarding Rob's technological claims, those particular claims seem sound enough for the most part and the results hard to argue, even if the benefits are usually seemingly overstated in audiophile fluffery (and the claims of "timing accuracy" still gets on my nerves,  ), but then that's par for the course in this trade. Can we be friends again Rob Watts? 

But regarding point 2, how does >120dB stop-band rejection matter when the SNR of the whole system is below 120dB?


----------



## rkt31

I am not an electronic engineer but due the discussion here I am a bit curious about the difference in upsampling schemes in r2r and DS DACs . anyone ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Mate, need to get me one of those megaburrito filters, that sounds like the bomb!


----------



## Duncan

Petrol vs Diesel...

You have your protagonists on each side of that fence, and the various car makers can squeeze plenty out of both fuels...

Similar principle, and there are lovers and haters of both, same principle applies here - if there was no desire for different principles and ideologies then you would still be sat with the Philips TDA1540... Also, should be considered that (whilst looking at redbook at least) that it only needs a 14 bit bit depth - the extra two bits were added by Sony very early on in the redbook specification - they are essentially padding.


----------



## landroni

joe bloggs said:


> audiophile fluffery (and the claims of "timing accuracy" still gets on my nerves,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Yes, clueless objectivist droning tends to be very grating indeed, long on biases and unsubstantiated snap judgements and unfalsifiable claims, and very short on manners or the scientific method.
  
  
  
PS If you feel entitled to throw disparaging "drivel" or "audiophoolery" or "audiophile fluffery" expletives at others, then others are equally as entitled to treat you as disparagingly...


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Did you even read my arguments regarding the Schiit upsampling methodology you were defending?

I apologize for use of the term "drivel" (which was not even directed at you). I never used the term "audiophoolery". I fail to see how "audiophile" is insulting. I reserve the right to regard much of what is said describing the subjective results of Chord technology as "fluffery", even if it is par for the course in the trade.

As far as I can see objectivists are usually criticized for regarding almost everything in audio to "not matter" without putting forth their own theories on what needs improvement, thus serving as no better than roadblocks to progress in audio. Well I'll be listing my laundry list of things that need to be improved in audio in a following post.


----------



## audi0nick128

What you gonna wash your dirty laundry full of schiit in front of all of us?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

joe bloggs said:


> Well I'll be listing my laundry list of things that need to be improved in audio in a following post.




1. Audio mastering needs to be improved, but for this to happen it needs a steady target to aim for (rather than having to cater to everything from mono boomboxes to car stereos to audiophile systems in one recording).

2. Accordingly, a new audiophile music standard needs to be put forward that segregates the responsibilities of audio mastering and audio playback correctly; for a start dynamic compression needs to be specified as a standard playback parameter that can be switched on and adjusted on the playback end to cater to different playback equipment capabilities and listening environments. Equalization and room correction capabilities need to become standard so that mastering engineers can simply aim for the best sound in the studio environment (which should also be standardized), while the wildly varying end-user listening setups can intelligently do their best to match the studio sound, rather than the other way around.

3. A 2nd version of all albums, mastered for binaural (headphone listening) ought to become standard. (I'm sure all head-fiers can get behind that!) For old albums mastered for stereo only, headphone listening systems ought to be updated with speaker system virtualization software that goes beyond the presently common primitive crossfeed options. Darin Fong's OOYH software is a good start. http://www.head-fi.org/t/689299/out-of-your-head-new-virtual-surround-simulator Here's my own humble attempt: http://www.head-fi.org/t/555263/foobar2000-dolby-headphone-config-comment-discuss/810#post_12496793 

4. A whole industry of consumer-oriented audio engineering needs to be built from the ground up. For loudspeaker systems it entails proper room setup and speaker calibration by trained professionals rather than end-users all trying to do their own thing. For headphone systems it entails widespread adoption of HRTF measurements a la those done for the Smyth Realiser: http://www.head-fi.org/t/418401/long-awaited-smyth-svs-realiser-now-available-for-purchase 

The latter would be an alternative to (3) and Smyth Realiser is in the High-End audio forum for good reason. Most every Realiser user would tell you it makes a joke of all talk of headphone "soundstage" and "realism" on conventional headphone systems. Individual HRTF measurements are necessary because of the wild acoustic variations between individuals when wearing headphones.

5. Audiophile headphones should come standard with compensation curves for arriving at a neutral reference. For (4) the HRTFs should be recorded as deviations from the KEMAR dummy head reference, so that corrections can be applied to the compensation curve to arrive at the studio-intended sound for every listener, using whatever headphones. Software to apply such corrections should come as standard on any audiophile music player for portable use.

But as you can see, every point involves sweeping changes to the audio industry, I'm not sure there's any money to be made from it, and it seems obvious that the majority of the target market won't even appreciate the reasons behind such changes if and when they are proposed. It needs to be proposed as a whole new system for everything from recording, mastering to playback. Everyone would have their own slightly different version of the underlying ideas and it would be very difficult to arrive at a universally adopted standard.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

joe bloggs said:


> Did you even read my arguments regarding the Schiit upsampling methodology you were defending?
> 
> I apologize for use of the term "drivel" (which was not even directed at you). I never used the term "audiophoolery". I fail to see how "audiophile" is insulting. I reserve the right to regard much of what is said describing the subjective results of Chord technology as "fluffery", even if it is par for the course in the trade.
> 
> As far as I can see objectivists are usually criticized for regarding almost everything in audio to "not matter" without putting forth their own theories on what needs improvement, thus serving as no better than roadblocks to progress in audio. Well I'll be listing my laundry list of things that need to be improved in audio in a following post.


 

  OT...or not?
  
 I contacted e-earphone and my unit is giving me 5 hours and 5 minutes of play time with 32ohm Sony EX1000 and volume at the red (middle ish of volume)
  
 5 hours and they told me that appears to not be unusual.  5 hours.


----------



## jmills8

hawaiibadboy said:


> OT...or not?
> 
> I contacted e-earphone and my unit is giving me 5 hours and 5 minutes of play time with 32ohm Sony EX1000 and volume at the red (middle ish of volume)
> 
> 5 hours and they told me that appears to not be unusual.  5 hours.:mad:


 Thats about smack in the middle for me. 4 to 6 hrs max. Seems I have to charge it every other day but I feel like charging it every night.


----------



## rkt31

can anyone using uapp may please tell how to explore folders in the app ? all I can see genre, songs and albums but not the explore folder option .


----------



## audi0nick128

I should be under local folder...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

prometeia said:


> http://m.dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=1&display_group=3
> 
> 
> Not sure if this was already posted.


 

 72$ US.   
  
 Thanks for posting.  That's quite a color! 
  
 Battery life:   does your estimate include lots of off and on?  My straight through run is close to 10 hours, using medium volume (a bit above red) and 600 ohm headphones.  When I measure intervals, it is less.  I have it running as a desktop dac during the day mostly, but whenever I take it out (whenever I go out), it always charges overnight.


----------



## Duncan

What bit rate / depth is being used for these battery assessments? That will play quite a large part too...

600ohm should also be less battery demanding than 16ohm which will also help


----------



## noobandroid

rkt31 said:


> can anyone using uapp may please tell how to explore folders in the app ? all I can see genre, songs and albums but not the explore folder option .


 
 it's in the left hand corner drop down "local folder" section, you will have to update the UAPP to a relatively newer version to have it there


----------



## wahsmoh

joe bloggs said:


> The longer your reconstruction filter the closer the upsampled bitstream can be to matching the original data points (where provided). But it will always be "close, but no cigar", and I have strong reason to suspect that any attempt to postprocess the calculated output to match the original data points (where provided) would then be doomed to further distort the signal instead of making it better.
> Indeed. And never forget that we listen to music with our ears, not our eyes. An upsampled bitstream that passes through all the original points may LOOK better on a graph, but would introduce distortion in terms of aberrant frequencies and/or frequencies beyond the Nyquist of the original signal (unless you had infinite computer power; see above)
> 
> On the other hand, if we look at the goal of Redbook upsampling as to try to guess at the ultrasonics that could not be recorded by the original CD, then the technology to look towards should be blind spectral band replication, not some magic way of connecting the dots:
> ...


 
  
  It was my fault I think. I just gave a comparison of my old school Theta "burrito filter" which is a 12 kilo army tank and set it next to the Mojo with favorable results going both ways. I was more or less impressed by the fact that the Theta didn't sound outdated at all except when playing hi-res music cause I was downsampling everything to 16-bit.
  
 A brief look at our inconvenient history:


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

duncan said:


> What bit rate / depth is being used for these battery assessments? That will play quite a large part too...
> 
> 600ohm should also be less battery demanding than 16ohm which will also help


 

 I got a guy (students brother) who asked me last Friday if he should get it .
 He takes a train for 2 hours to Hiroshima and 2 hours back and there is more time in between and he listens to music all the time and plays minecraft while doing so. Absolute drone bee life but he's happy. He has the uber expensive Sony's Fitear? and the ex1000 which are 32 ohm.
  
 He sent me a message today saying he ordered it.  He has a crazy looking sony dap with knobs on top and it looks like something from Star Trek.  I am _sure_ he doesn't use 600ohm cans on the JR line. I am going to be curious how he does (battery life) as his routine is repeated 5-6 times a week.
  
 I love this item and hope the future includes a battery more able to deal with folks like him and even me. Great things take great effort otherwise we wouldn't call them great.  Mojo is great and it takes juice for that greatness. I say that to myself and just enjoy.


----------



## xtr4

joe bloggs said:


> 1. Audio mastering needs to be improved, but for this to happen it needs a steady target to aim for (rather than having to cater to everything from mono boomboxes to car stereos to audiophile systems in one recording).
> 
> 2. Accordingly, a new audiophile music standard needs to be put forward that segregates the responsibilities of audio mastering and audio playback correctly; for a start dynamic compression needs to be specified as a standard playback parameter that can be switched on and adjusted on the playback end to cater to different playback equipment capabilities and listening environments. Equalization and room correction capabilities need to become standard so that mastering engineers can simply aim for the best sound in the studio environment (which should also be standardized), while the wildly varying end-user listening setups can intelligently do their best to match the studio sound, rather than the other way around.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Valid points throughout and totally agree on the Mastering issue. From what I've gathered with regards to some talk by Chord (@Rob Watts ) specifically is that they are trying to bring the technology learnt from developing the DAVE into the ADC side of things which would probably improve or even eliminate some of the issues above entirely.
 If a DAC of Chord's caliber can extract and improve upon the details, imagine what they could accomplish by putting that technology into the recording studios as the ADC. We could even go as far as to say that with specialized DAC, we can extract differing levels of audio quality for differing listening criteria as you listed above.
 I'm no expert but these are my thoughts on the matter above.


----------



## xtr4

hawaiibadboy said:


> I got a guy (students brother) who asked me last Friday if he should get it .
> He takes a train for 2 hours to Hiroshima and 2 hours back and there is more time in between and he listens to music all the time and plays minecraft while doing so. Absolute drone bee life but he's happy. He has the uber expensive Sony's Fitear? and the ex1000 which are 32 ohm.
> 
> He sent me a message today saying he ordered it.  He has a crazy looking sony dap with knobs on top and it looks like something from Star Trek.  I am _sure_ he doesn't use 600ohm cans on the JR line. I am going to be curious how he does (battery life) as his routine is repeated 5-6 times a week.
> ...


 
 As @Peter Hyatt has mentioned, I find too that I will get diminished battery life if it's turned on and off frequently when compared to continuous usage. I've had occasions whereby the Mojo only lasted 4ish hours. However, that scenario was due to having a weekend of pause between usage. Not sure if you've mentioned it before, but have  you tried leaving it run continuously from full (blue) till flashing red and time the duration?


----------



## Mython

xtr4 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
  


Spoiler: Posted this a while back, for anyone who's interested in Rob's ADC efforts






mython said:


> layman1 said:
> 
> 
> > mython said:
> ...


----------



## michaelgordon

So after some quite extensive testing this weekend i have decided thagt to me there is a difference in transport.  My Cayin N6 connected with Coax sounds a lot nicer than my phone with OTG, im not sure if its the lack of the interference but i swear i could her more from it.  
  
 This is bad for me as i wanted to sell that but no longer.


----------



## Mython

michaelgordon said:


> So after some quite extensive testing this weekend i have decided thagt to me there is a difference in transport.  My Cayin N6 connected with Coax sounds a lot nicer than my phone with OTG, im not sure if its the lack of the interference but i swear i could her more from it.
> 
> This is bad for me as i wanted to sell that but no longer.


 
  
  
 OK, so the next obvious step for you to (cheaply) try, is 1 or 2 ferrite RF-chokes on your USB OTG cable.
  
 See if you can tell any difference! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Also, I don't know how experienced you are, so forgive me for mentioning it, but do please be sure you're not accidentally upsampling the data signal on the phone, before it gets sent to Mojo.


----------



## captblaze

michaelgordon said:


> So after some quite extensive testing this weekend i have decided thagt to me there is a difference in transport.  My Cayin N6 connected with Coax sounds a lot nicer than my phone with OTG, im not sure if its the lack of the interference but i swear i could her more from it.
> 
> This is bad for me as i wanted to sell that but no longer.


 
  
 did you try listening to your phone in airplane mode? shutting down the cellular radio can eliminate some noise and defeat the purpose of having a phone as a transport at the same time. none the less shutting down the radios can eliminate extra noise


----------



## Rob Watts

There has been some recent discussion about digital filters, in particular closed form mathematics. There is a lot of confusion about what is actually happening, and this is not surprising - filter design is complex, and people talk about things that they have little real understanding.
  
 Indeed, the more time and work I spend in audio, the more I realise how much more there is to know - we are all scratching at the surface, so some humility is needed. "You know nothing Jon Snow" is my favourite quote from Game of Thrones, and I often bear it in mind when thinking about audio, and how to relate something I hear with theory.
  
 Now there are two things that are talked about closed form filter design - one being that the the filter coefficients (these are fixed at the design of the filter) uses a closed form algorithm which just means that it is a formula to calculate the numbers. The second issue is that the initial filter samples are preserved.
  
 Now most FIR filter algorithms are closed form. The exception, as pointed out by a poster earlier is the Parks–McClellan which uses the Remez algorithm to iteratively calculate the optimal solution for the coefficient calculation. It is not a closed form calculation, as it cleverly runs backwards and forwards until it converges onto the desired result. Now is a closed form a good or a bad idea? Frankly, it does not matter how the coefficients are calculated, its what those coefficients are, and what they sound like that is important. Now I don't like the Parks-McClellan algorithm, as it does not maximise rejection at the points where there is the most out of band energy which is at FS multiples. And its not very good at recovering timing information for the intermediate samples you are trying to create. But this is not closed form or iterative process that is important here. Now the WTA algorithm is closed form, you can calculate the ideal coefficients to as much accuracy as you like with one fixed equation. But whether it is closed form or not is just unimportant.
  
 The second issue is exactly maintaining the original samples. Now the vast majority of FIR filters for audio are known as half band filters, and to create a 8 times oversampled filter you use a cascade of 3 half band filters. These are guaranteed by design to give the original data, and they are used because they are computationally efficient, as half the calculations are zero - you simply return the original sample, no maths. Most are designed with Parks-McClellan, so the issue of closed form has actually nothing to do with retaining the original sample data.
  
 So maintaining the original sample data is a red-herring as regards closed form. But is keeping the original data actually a good idea? It sounds like a great idea, why mess with the actual data?
  
 When I was developing the WTA algorithm in the late 1990's I hit a stumbling block. I had designed a very long tap length half band filter - so it was 2048 taps, half being zero, so it returned the original sample perfectly. It sounded very much better than the filters I had before, but I knew that timing recovery and transient accuracy was a problem. I could see also that aliasing issues from the half band filter would degrade transient accuracy, so I needed to remove these measurable aliasing problems. But that would mean the original data would get changed, and I did not like that.
  
 One trap that designers and audiophiles fall into is to think doing XYZ is wrong and that it must sound better because of this particular idea. That is a very easy trap to fall into - or even think some idea *must *sound better, then listening to it, then convincing yourself that this soft muddled sound is actually better (or this bright hard sound is more transparency and at last I can hear how bad recordings actually are). In other words your thinking is convincing yourself that something is better (of course your lizard brain is not fooled and you end up listening to less music and enjoying it less). I too was stuck in the trap that the best thing to do was to keep the original data. But at the end of the day, you got to try it, do careful listening tests, and run by the evidence, not what you think may sound good or con yourself into thinking something is better. So eventually I tried eliminating the reconstruction aliasing, and boy did this make a big improvement - even though the samples were not being preserved - bass was much deeper, sound-stage much more accurate, and the flow and timing much more natural. 
  
 So some humility is called for, nobody has a perfect understanding of anything, and thinking something must sound better is extremely dangerous. Do the work, listen carefully and neutrally, and base everything on the evidence, not on attractive ideas.
  
 Rob


----------



## xtr4

Quality Audio is just beauty in the ears of the beholder.


----------



## captblaze

rob watts said:


> There has been some recent discussion about digital filters, in particular closed form mathematics. There is a lot of confusion about what is actually happening, and this is not surprising - filter design is complex, and people talk about things that they have little real understanding.
> 
> So some humility is called for, nobody has a perfect understanding of anything, and thinking something must sound better is extremely dangerous. Do the work, listen carefully and neutrally, and base everything on the evidence, not on attractive ideas.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 having no real world experience, but an inquisitive mind, doesn't the original source dictate how any algorithm will eventually come to a conclusion? If that is a true statement, and playing arm chair quarterback... wouldn't it have been advantageous for the industry to have standardized the process of converting an analog signal into a digital format and then reproducing the digital information back into an analog wave form with the most accuracy? also is there any factor that calculates the inherent differences in the myriad of transducers in multiple sizes shapes and the environments they are used in?
  
 as stated these are the ramblings of an inquisitive mind and not of an industry professional


----------



## Rob Watts

captblaze said:


> having no real world experience, but an inquisitive mind, doesn't the original source dictate how any algorithm will eventually come to a conclusion? If that is a true statement, and playing arm chair quarterback... wouldn't it have been advantageous for the industry to have standardized the process of converting an analog signal into a digital format and then reproducing the digital information back into an analog wave form with the most accuracy? also is there any factor that calculates the inherent differences in the myriad of transducers in multiple sizes shapes and the environments they are used in?
> 
> as stated these are the ramblings of an inquisitive mind and not of an industry professional


 
 Yes it does, some recordings are more sensitive to the WTA than others, in that you get a greater effect - still the same, but with more change. Its one reason why I am so excited about the Davina project (ADC converter which will get migrated to pro audio products) as then I can control everything.


----------



## michaelgordon

mython said:


> OK, so the next obvious step for you to (cheaply) try, is 1 or 2 ferrite RF-chokes on your USB OTG cable.
> 
> See if you can tell any difference!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would say i have knowledge but not that much experience id i have educated myself over the last two years or so on this hobby but there is sooooooo much to learn.  I have already tried the ferrite cores on both sides of the cable (and different cables) and it didnt make a difference.  The interference im getting seems to come from the screen, when it on i get clicking and popping a lot if i start scrolling the music starts to slow while doing it.  With screen of it reduces greatly and not too noticeable but its there.
  
 Im using UAPP and i think that bypasses the android upsampling and have tried all the buffer sizes with little difference.  I really dont like the app, it seems to stick to a single song and set shuffle list from this so i set up a playlist and cleared the queue but stil stuck on the same song until i go and select another.  l 
  


captblaze said:


> did you try listening to your phone in airplane mode? shutting down the cellular radio can eliminate some noise and defeat the purpose of having a phone as a transport at the same time. none the less shutting down the radios can eliminate extra noise


 
  
 I tried airplane mode and all off but i dont think its rf, if rf is like a dial up modem sound or when a phone is near a speaker.  I think it just maybe the phone make as someone with a same manufacturer had the same issue


----------



## Joe Bloggs

captblaze said:


> having no real world experience, but an inquisitive mind, doesn't the original source dictate how any algorithm will eventually come to a conclusion? If that is a true statement, and playing arm chair quarterback... wouldn't it have been advantageous for the industry to have standardized the process of converting an analog signal into a digital format and then reproducing the digital information back into an analog wave form with the most accuracy? also is there any factor that calculates the inherent differences in the myriad of transducers in multiple sizes shapes and the environments they are used in?
> 
> as stated these are the ramblings of an inquisitive mind and not of an industry professional




As far as I know, the standard for analog-digital conversion:
1. All frequencies above the Nyquist frequency should be eliminated prior to conversion
2. Preferably, as much as possible of the frequencies below Nyquist are fully preserved
3. Phase relationships should be preserved

Modern ADCs trend closer and closer toward these ideals, while DACs assume that these standards have been ideally met and proceed to try their best to reproduce the waveform accordingly. The process is not perfect but the deviation from perfection can be calculated. Again Rob and I would just have to agree to disagree on how much the deviations matter. Especially in the case of high-res recordings, where the goalposts have been moved so far out of the field that it's almost like a blind guy can score 10/10.

The trouble comes in recovering those precious old recordings at the dawn of the CD age, converted using the earliest converters with no oversampling and an analog brickwall filter. Again (as with trying to recover above-Nyquist harmonics of the recording), I'm of the opinion that if one were to try to actually "recover" the recording, one should do away with above 3 assumptions of ADC/DAC and look at the situation from the reality angle. For example if one knew that a particular early recording was created with an analog brickwall filter below 22kHz, then in the interests of recreating the original pre-conversion phase relationships at high frequencies (if it were really that important), the DAC should have an option to counteract the phase distortion introduced by such a brickwall filter rather than simply be linear phase.


----------



## rkt31

tried the small micro to micro cable supplied with Hugo between Android and mojo. I put a single small ferrite core on the cable on mojo side. I would say the sound using uapp was much much better than fiio x3 as transport. it took about an hour or so to reach mojo it's full sound potential . I tried some Hindi Bollywood music and some opus 3 records audiophile stuff. vocals sounded sort of elevated and there was more punch and dynamism as compared to fiio x3 coaxial route. Android was used in airplane mode and headphone was Beyer dt880 600ohm. so far the best ever emotional musical experience ! I though that asynchronous data thing is working even with Android too.


----------



## michaelgordon

now ive decided to keep the N6 i want to utilise my home setup.  Am i right in thinking i need a 3.5mm to two RCA phono adapters to use with my stereo amp?  N6 to mojo with coax the 3.5 out of mojo to the twin rca in the amp.


----------



## Mython

michaelgordon said:


> now ive decided to keep the N6 i want to utilise my home setup.  Am i right in thinking i need a 3.5mm to two RCA phono adapters to use with my stereo amp?  N6 to mojo with coax the 3.5 out of mojo to the twin rca in the amp.


 
  
  
 Correct.
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13575#post_12428765


----------



## landroni

joe bloggs said:


>





> I apologize for use of the term "drivel" (which was not even directed at you). I never used the term "audiophoolery". I fail to see how "audiophile" is insulting. I reserve the right to regard much of what is said describing the subjective results of Chord technology as "fluffery", even if it is par for the course in the trade.
> 
> As far as I can see objectivists are usually criticized for regarding almost everything in audio to "not matter" without putting forth their own theories on what needs improvement, thus serving as no better than roadblocks to progress in audio.


 

 Indeed so. The "no diff" hypothesis is being put forth and defended robustly more often than seems sane or reasonable, IMO.
  
 My reaction was curt (even if you were clearly not addressing me), but this is directed at what seems like a general acceptance that it is perfectly fine for some to belittle and disparage those who do hear a difference (DACs, amps, R2R vs DS, tubes vs SS, cables, etc.) by the quasi-systematic use of terms like "silly" or "fluffery" or "audiophools" (which you didn't use) or "drivel" or "ignorance"; whereas any criticism in the other direction is generally met with religious consternation along the lines of "how dare you ignorant and puny fool have an opinion on matters audio when science says so?", followed by stumping feet. 
  
 I find genuinely shocking how people can behave in such obnoxious ways (in my opinion) without even realizing how rude their manners are, and how insulting it can be for those on the receiving end. Even if "objectivists" were ALWAYS right (which is highly unlikely), this doesn't give one a free pass to routinely treating others as drivel-spouting fools (whether you append "audio" to it or not). In the end, when/if methodology catches up reality may prove that it's the other way around...


----------



## wym2

michaelgordon said:


> now ive decided to keep the N6 i want to utilise my home setup.  Am i right in thinking i need a 3.5mm to two RCA phono adapters to use with my stereo amp?  N6 to mojo with coax the 3.5 out of mojo to the twin rca in the amp.


 
  
 This is right or you can run RCAs to the amp with a mini connector from the Mojo, and if your amp has a mini input, you can also run a mini - mini from Mojo to amp. 
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC → HD 800S (WW Platinum)


----------



## jincuteguy

jmills8 said:


> 4.5 to 6 hrs


 
  
 Yea the Mojo def doesn't last 8-10 hours like described in the product.  In real life , it only lasts to around 4h-6h
 And I think in the long run, the battery will be degraded as well, so you're looking at even shorter battery life.


----------



## musiclvr

jincuteguy said:


> Yea the Mojo def doesn't last 8-10 hours like described in the product.  In real life , it only lasts to around 4h-6h
> And I think in the long run, the battery will be degraded as well, so you're looking at even shorter battery life.


 

 I think your right. I purchased the Mojo to act as my desk top dac. I don't keep it plugged in 24/7, rather, I wait for it the battery to die and then a fully recharge it. When the battery does degrade I think that it is then that I will try the constant charge method others practice here.


----------



## Mediahound

musiclvr said:


> I think your right. I purchased the Mojo to act as my desk top dac. I don't keep it plugged in 24/7, rather, I wait for it the battery to die and then a fully recharge it. When the battery does degrade I think that it is then that I will try the constant charge method others practice here.


 

 You're probably better off leaving it plugged in all the time in this scenario. That way, the battery is not constantly getting drained and recharged unnecessarily.


----------



## musiclvr

mediahound said:


> You're probably better off leaving it plugged in all the time in this scenario. That way, the better is not constantly getting drained and recharged unnecessarily.





Thank you for your reply Mediahound. Do you think that the Mojo benefits from having a separate/clean power supply? I am thinking about using my Schiit Wyrd to power/charge the Mojo perpetually and then buying the Wyred4Sound Reclocker to feed it the music signal? What do you think, overkill?


----------



## Mediahound

musiclvr said:


> Thank you for your reply Mediahound. Do you think that the Mojo benefits from having a separate/clean power supply? I am thinking about using my Schiit Wyrd to power/charge the Mojo perpetually and then buying the Wyred4Sound Reclocker to feed it the music signal? What do you think?


 

 I'd just use any USB power supply. Probably doesn't matter that much if at all.


----------



## jincuteguy

mediahound said:


> I'd just use any USB power supply. Probably doesn't matter that much if at all.


 
 I would not recommend using any cheap usb cable and power supply, you might save a few dollars, but I wouldn't recommended it.


----------



## Mediahound

jincuteguy said:


> I would not recommend using any cheap usb cable and power supply, you might save a few dollars, but I wouldn't recommended it.


 

 Why not? The power goes through the battery first anyway.


----------



## GregBe

Hey guys,  I have been away for a while, and am just getting back into headphones again.  As with many things in my life, I am going for simple and easy.  Of course I want to get the best sound quality I can.  I just recently signed my family up for Google Play music, which I believe is at streamed at 320 Kbps out of my android phone.  Is this level music quality worthy of the Mojo, or am I better off with a lower end of Amp/DAC?
  
 Thanks!
 Greg


----------



## GreenBow

I just spotted the Mojo for sale at Richer Sounds. http://www.richersounds.com/product/dacs/chord/mojo/chor-mojo-hp-dac-blk
  
  
@GregBe I think the Mojo makes a nice job of 320kbps; I have no qualms with it. I recall the What Hi-Fi review. It said, the Mojo will not go out of its way to be nasty to low bit rate files. (Look it up.)
  
 I think the main advice I can give is, whatever the bit rate you choose, use bitperfect in your player.
  
 However it's possible that you'll use the Mojo for more too.


----------



## jmills8

jincuteguy said:


> Yea the Mojo def doesn't last 8-10 hours like described in the product.  In real life , it only lasts to around 4h-6h
> And I think in the long run, the battery will be degraded as well, so you're looking at even shorter battery life.


Guess for now best to have two Mojos.


----------



## sabloke

I use it every day at the office, plugged in, driven by either a laptop or the DP-X1. When I leave, it is fully charged and ready to run for the rest of the day. 4, 6 or who cares how many hours, it's delivering. Repeat. It is that simple. 
  
 For transatlantic flights I use a power bank that can charge both the Mojo and DP-X1 several times over so music never stops.


----------



## heliosphann

Recently acquired a Mojo and let's just say it's lived up to the hype. So much I'm thinking of just keeping it and replacing my current rig's DAC.
  
 Any issues using the MOJO primarily as a desktop DAC??? I know each time you power it up you need to set it to line level.
  
 Also I'll mostly be using my DX80 to output via COAX to it. Will any 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable work or should I get something more specific?


----------



## jmills8

sabloke said:


> I use it every day at the office, plugged in, driven by either a laptop or the DP-X1. When I leave, it is fully charged and ready to run for the rest of the day. 4, 6 or who cares how many hours, it's delivering. Repeat. It is that simple.
> 
> For transatlantic flights I use a power bank that can charge both the Mojo and DP-X1 several times over so music never stops.


In your case you solved the issue of running out of power. In my case I go to three schools per day to coach which requires walking, taking trains and buses, plus turning off and on multiple times. Guess for now my only way to solving it is a Power bank. What size power bank do you use ?


----------



## Lohb

jincuteguy said:


> Yea the Mojo def doesn't last 8-10 hours like described in the product.  In real life , it only lasts to around 4h-6h
> And I think in the long run, the battery will be degraded as well, so you're looking at even shorter battery life.


 

 What kind of time are people getting with planars which can be quite current hungry ?


----------



## sabloke

jmills8 said:


> In your case you solved the issue of running out of power. In my case I go to three schools per day to coach which requires walking, taking trains and buses, plus turning off and on multiple times. Guess for now my only way to solving it is a Power bank. What size power bank do you use ?


 
 I have been using this little beast for over a year now. 12,000 mAh in a fairly small format. Can juice up your Mojo and your phone/DAP at the same time.
  
 https://patriotmemory.com/product/fuel-mobile-rechargeable-battery-12000-mah/


----------



## jmills8

sabloke said:


> I have been using this little beast for over a year now. 12,000 mAh in a fairly small format. Can juice up your Mojo and your phone/DAP at the same time.
> 
> https://patriotmemory.com/product/fuel-mobile-rechargeable-battery-12000-mah/


Thanks for the help.


----------



## warrior1975

I have to pay more attention to how long it works. I'm fairly certain that today it was fully charged and it just went to flashing red on me. My X7 has been connected to it the entire time, which only lost 15% battery life. I might be mistaken abiut mojo being fully charged. Either way, I'm going to keep an eye on it because I think it was too short of playing time.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

.


----------



## deuter

............


----------



## jmills8

.


----------



## boomtube

Curious...if you have the HUGO also and prefer the Mojo? ...and why?


----------



## Xacxac

boomtube said:


> Curious...if you have the HUGO also and prefer the Mojo? ...and why?


 
  
 I prefer Mojo, as I prefer musical than analytical sound. Rough summary, Mojo = fun, Hugo = reference.
  
  
 By the way, I just did battery test on Mojo. Mine lasted for *8 hours 22 mins* playing Tidal loseless 16/44.1 songs on Macbook Pro on the second white/pink volume level. Ambient (room) temp: 74 F. It got warm, but not uncomfortably hot. I'd say just a lil warmer than body temp.


----------



## Asiandude420

Hello guys, I'm stuck between getting a chord mojo or a Fiio X7 itself. How do they compare in term of sound quality?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

asiandude420 said:


> Hello guys, I'm stuck between getting a chord mojo or a Fiio X7 itself. How do they compare in term of sound quality?


 
  
 I reviewed the X7 and opted for the Mojo.  Both great items but I liked the sound of the Mojo better.


----------



## Wilderbeast

boomtube said:


> Curious...if you have the HUGO also and prefer the Mojo? ...and why?


 

 I think Hugo is best for sound (more open, musical, detailed). Mojo is better in most other aspects (size, connectivity etc.)
  
 I wrote a more detailed comparison back here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/1185#post_12008368


----------



## Duncan

If you like an analytical sound the Hugo will win out with its colder nature, in terms of sheer musicality the Mojo wins it for me, that being said I do need to amp the Mojo to get a cleaner top end, so I've got a half way house with my setup somewhere in between stock Mojo and Hugo.


----------



## nntnam

Will Mojo work with the new camera adapter from apple?
  
 http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter
  
 Thanks


----------



## chillaxing

warrior1975 said:


> I have to pay more attention to how long it works. I'm fairly certain that today it was fully charged and it just went to flashing red on me. My X7 has been connected to it the entire time, which only lost 15% battery life. I might be mistaken abiut mojo being fully charged. Either way, I'm going to keep an eye on it because I think it was too short of playing time.


 
  
  
 I think i'm getting about 5-6hrs max with mine.  All i've been using with it is iems and volume mostly at red-yellow, blue when i'm on full basshead mode.  so it's not like i'm using a lot of the power.  
  
 I'm gonna go full charge to full drain and mark the time after each use to find out if I need to send this thing in.


----------



## jmills8

chillaxing said:


> I think i'm getting about 5-6hrs max with mine.  All i've been using with it is iems and volume mostly at red-yellow, blue when i'm on full basshead mode.  so it's not like i'm using a lot of the power.
> 
> I'm gonna go full charge to full drain and mark the time after each use to find out if I need to send this thing in.


up to now 1 hr 15 mins still blue light.


----------



## Asiandude420

hawaiibadboy said:


> I reviewed the X7 and opted for the Mojo.  Both great items but I liked the sound of the Mojo better.


 
  
 Thanks for replying. I listen to 16bit flac files and stream spodify most of the time on my phone, which one will give me a more noticeable improvement? ( upgrading from a fiio x5ii )


----------



## jmills8

Mojo - Phone - Flac - IEM. Fully charged blue light, did not turn off Mojo. Blue light lasted 1hour 45 minutes. Volume one before White light.


----------



## Xacxac

jmills8 said:


> Mojo - Phone - Flac - IEM. Fully charged blue light, did not turn off Mojo. Blue light lasted 1hour 45 minutes. Volume one before White light.




Under 2 hours _fully charged_? Faulty?



asiandude420 said:


> Thanks for replying. I listen to 16bit flac files and stream spodify most of the time on my phone, which one will give me a more noticeable improvement? ( upgrading from a fiio x5ii )




_Both_ improves sound quality over x5ii. Hugo and Mojo are two differently tuned DAC. Give a listen for both & decide. Of course there are other aspects, i.e. Size, price.


----------



## jmills8

xacxac said:


> Under 2 hours _fully charged_? Faulty?
> _Both_ improves sound quality over x5ii. Hugo and Mojo are two differently tuned DAC. Give a listen for both & decide. Of course there are other aspects, i.e. Size, price.


 I really dont think anything is faulty , I think thats the battery life.


----------



## psikey

Anybody else notice this:
  
 I use my Mojo permanently close-coupled to a Z5 Compact with 200GB microSD as my music source (not using the phone for anything else) to hold a range of mp3/flac/dsd.
  
 As most know, the Mojo is affected by electrical interference from phones aerials especially if close-coupled, with recommendation to put the phone in "Flight-mode" which then stops it being used for streaming media (Spotify/Tidal). I have found that over wifi only, there is no interference 99% of time but with 4G enabled the interference is constant. I then tried turning 4G off just forcing 3G and interference greatly reduced, similar to WiFi. Anybody else confirm this? I'm only using a cheap short right-angled OTG cable as seen in photos.


----------



## music4mhell

psikey said:


> Anybody else notice this:
> 
> I use my Mojo permanently close-coupled to a Z5 Compact with 200GB microSD as my music source (not using the phone for anything else) to hold a range of mp3/flac/dsd.
> 
> As most know, the Mojo is affected by electrical interference from phones aerials especially if close-coupled, with recommendation to put the phone in "Flight-mode" which then stops it being used for streaming media (Spotify/Tidal). I have found that over wifi only there is no interference 99% of time but with 4G enabled the interference is constant. I then tried turning 4G off just forcing 3G and interference greatly reduced, similar to WiFi. Anybody else confirm this? I'm only using a cheap short right-angled OTG cable as seen in photos.


 
 Use some ferrite cores, it's priced less than $5 on AE, it vastly reduced all the RF noise. You just need to put 1 core on each side of ur OTG cable.


----------



## Asiandude420

xacxac said:


> Under 2 hours _fully charged_? Faulty?
> _Both_ improves sound quality over x5ii. Hugo and Mojo are two differently tuned DAC. Give a listen for both & decide. Of course there are other aspects, i.e. Size, price.


 
 Oops I mean the mojo and the fiio X7


----------



## psikey

Have a link to any small ones that would suite cable?
  
 No problem, found some cheap small ones http://www.amazon.co.uk/SODIAL-Noise-Suppressor-Ferrite-Filters/dp/B00F4MEBKO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460971787&sr=8-1&keywords=ferrite+core+3mm.
  
 Can always take out of plastic clip (if too wide) and cover the ferrite with some shrink wrap.


----------



## Xacxac

jmills8 said:


> I really dont think anything is faulty , I think thats the battery life.


 

 2 hours, which is just 25% of the claimed battery life sounds faulty to me. Mine lasted more than 8 hours.


----------



## jmills8

xacxac said:


> 2 hours, which is just 25% of the claimed battery life sounds faulty to me. Mine lasted more than 8 hours.


 Thanks for the reply. How are you using your Mojo, dap, pc, phone? What sort of headphone or iem ? EQ? Volume ?


----------



## Xacxac

jmills8 said:


> Thanks for the reply. How are you using your Mojo, dap, pc, phone? What sort of headphone or iem ? EQ? Volume ?




I posted the test on the previous page.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Mojo - Phone - Flac - IEM. Fully charged blue light, did not turn off Mojo. *Blue light lasted 1hour 45 minutes*. Volume one before White light.





xacxac said:


> 2 hours, which is just 25% of the claimed battery life sounds faulty to me. Mine lasted more than 8 hours.




Looks like he said 1.75 hours for the *blue light* which isn't that bad. There's still green, yellow and red to go, unless I'm grossly misreading something here.


----------



## GreenBow

heliosphann said:


> Recently acquired a Mojo and let's just say it's lived up to the hype. So much I'm thinking of just keeping it and replacing my current rig's DAC.
> 
> Any issues using the MOJO primarily as a desktop DAC??? _*I know each time you power it up you need to set it to line level.*_
> 
> Also I'll mostly be using my DX80 to output via COAX to it. Will any 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable work or should I get something more specific?


 
  
 Actually there is a way around that. Line level is set to 3V rms with the Mojo default line-level. However e.g my active desktop speakers line level-in, is set to 2V. According to Chord (ref earlier in the thread) 2V rms can be got by four clicks down from 3V rms.
  
 By following this, set to 2V rms, it means the Mojo remembers that volume setting every time I start it up. Basically I don't touch my Mojo when left on my desktop, besides switching it on and off.
  
 I have it charged to full, and leave it plugged in. Chord assure us this is OK, as the battery is tough. It means that the Mojo doesn't get too hot charging and playing at the same time. It does warm though for short periods of time. Secondly leaving the charger plugged in all the time has one other good feature explained by Rob Watts. When the battery is full, and not using the Mojo, the charging is switched off with the charger plugged in. In other words you don't have a charge going into the battery constantly when it's not in use. It's drawing no power from the charger.


----------



## GreenBow

I am having a crazy idea for powering the Mojo. Using a solar power charger. Surely there is one that operates at 5V, (as I guess phone chargers do). Therefor one would need to run 5W to get a 1A charger. Some are rated at e.g 7W. Some also say they have a micro-USB cabel with them.
  
 Anyway, http://www.independent.co.uk/extras/indybest/gadgets-tech/best-solar-chargers-for-phones-iphone-camping-a6981856.html
  
 (I am thinking of using one at home. However it may be useful for folk who use their Mojo portably, and can't get a full day out.)


----------



## warrior1975

asiandude420 said:


> Hello guys, I'm stuck between getting a chord mojo or a Fiio X7 itself. How do they compare in term of sound quality?




I have both. Mojo wins on Sq. For me for the X7 to even sound comparable I had to purchase the am2 module. Mojo still sounds better, but they are much closer together. If I had to choose between them, I'd pick the Mojo. I love my X7 too. On some days I might pick the X7 actually.  

Also depends on usage. Are you not going to be mobile? Strictly at home? Definitely mojo. On the go more often? Than maybe reconsider, as it's not always ideal to stack. I do whenever it's possible, it's worth the extra effort. 




chillaxing said:


> I think i'm getting about 5-6hrs max with mine.  All i've been using with it is iems and volume mostly at red-yellow, blue when i'm on full basshead mode.  so it's not like i'm using a lot of the power.
> 
> I'm gonna go full charge to full drain and mark the time after each use to find out if I need to send this thing in.




I think that's about what I'm getting as well. Powering mostly IEMS, but sometimes my th900, which I feel are easier to drive than some of my IEMS. I'm rarely in the blue, especially yesterday was working so music was just background noise.


----------



## nightdance

Just to make sure, the only way to use the Mojo with an iOS device is with the Apple CCK right? Is there any way around that?


----------



## Mython

nightdance said:


> Just to make sure, the only way to use the Mojo with an iOS device is with the Apple CCK right? Is there any way around that?


 
  
  
 If you look in post #3, you'll find some cables which are made by removing the MFI chip from a genuine Apple CCK, and then resoldering the MFI chip into a bespoke cable which has a Lightning connector on one end, and a MicroUSB connector on the other - this means you can avoid using the Apple CCK, so you can get away with using only 1 neat cable, rather than the CCK _and_ a microUSB cable.


----------



## Mediahound

nightdance said:


> Just to make sure, the only way to use the Mojo with an iOS device is with the Apple CCK right? Is there any way around that?


 

 Apple now calls it the Lightning to USB cable. 
  
 There are however some small makers selling cables where they install the Apple hardware into their own custom cable, but I don't really trust those as much and they are expensive.


----------



## jarnopp

​


nightdance said:


> Just to make sure, the only way to use the Mojo with an iOS device is with the Apple CCK right? Is there any way around that?




There are some unofficial cables that do away with the CCK (see the 3rd post). Also, Chord has announced a future module to hide the CCK, and also future modules that may have Bluetooth or SD card latter replacing the need for the iOS device). If not mobile, you can always use an Apple TV, too.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Oct 29, 2017)

nightdance said:


> Just to make sure, the only way to use the Mojo with an iOS device is with the Apple CCK right? Is there any way around that?


 
 I recognize that if you are new to Mojo the volume of information is overwhelming.  With iOS device, the standard way is, yes, the CCK, but there are other companies that you will see on the 3rd post here in this thread (informative collection) that will link to several single cords that bypass this need for the apple product. 

 Chord, the company, does not recommend them formally.  It is possible that Apple could update iOS to block their use, but they are small and convenient.


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> It is possible that Apple could update iOS to block their use, but they are small and convenient.


 
  
 I, too, held this opinion, until recently, but I'm now more confident about the 3rd-party cables (Chord still doesn't proactively_ encourage _them, though, as you rightly point out).
  
_Broadly-speaking_, there seem to be lots of people using them successfully.
  
 If the 3rd-party cables were using an MFI *emulation* chip, then it'd probably be easier for Apple to scupper them, but, since they are (AFAIK) using _genuine Apple _MFI chips, culled from genuine Apple CCKs, they're probably reasonably safe to take a punt on, as long as one doesn't need to go into debt to afford one


----------



## jmills8

Mojo, phone, iem,music app, EQ playing flacs placed on the table and in hand.

3:15 - 4:50 blue light
450 - 7:00 Green light

7:00 - 10:40 Yellow light

10: 40 - Red

10:50 - Red blinking, I turned off


----------



## sonickarma

psikey said:


> Have a link to any small ones that would suite cable?
> 
> No problem, found some cheap small ones http://www.amazon.co.uk/SODIAL-Noise-Suppressor-Ferrite-Filters/dp/B00F4MEBKO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460971787&sr=8-1&keywords=ferrite+core+3mm.
> 
> Can always take out of plastic clip (if too wide) and cover the ferrite with some shrink wrap.




Would be nice if Chord released some usb cable that was shielded enough so it does need big ugly looking ferrite cores attached to deal with interference

I know they make a lot of decent cables

Give Rep if you agree - Chord may take notice of demand


----------



## uzi2

sonickarma said:


> Would be nice if Chord released some usb cable that was shielded enough so it does need big ugly looking ferrite cores attached to deal with interference
> 
> I know they make a lot of decent cables
> 
> Give Rep if you agree - Chord may take notice of demand


 

 I think you are confusing Chord and Chord Electronics.
 Edit
 The Chord Company Ltd
 Chord Electronics Ltd
 to be more formal.


----------



## sonickarma

uzi2 said:


> I think you are confusing Chord and Chord Electronics.
> Edit
> The Chord Company Ltd
> Chord Electronics Ltd
> to be more formal.




Oops sorry - maybe someone else will see the post and produce, low profile ferrite shield cables


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> Looks like he said 1.75 hours for the *blue light* which isn't that bad. There's still green, yellow and red to go, unless I'm grossly misreading something here.




Sorry, my misunderstanding. I thought he was talking about blue ball light, not blue battery indicator light.


----------



## warrior1975

jmills8 said:


> Mojo, phone, iem,music app, EQ playing flacs placed on the table and in hand.
> 
> 3:15 - 4:50 blue light
> 450 - 7:00 Green light
> ...




That's great battery life. I have to test mine. Charging up as I type. I'll report back later.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> That's great battery life. I have to test mine. Charging up as I type. I'll report back later.


I never turned it off, did not put in pocket which will make it hot, volume was pumping the bass!


----------



## denis1976

corius said:


> Looking for some advice, I currently have Mojo and ie800s, and am looking for full size headphones.
> 
> Considering HD650, HE-400i and AQ Nighthawk.
> 
> ...


hello with 400i is great , lots of space lots of power is delicious , by the way i was reading the first page of the allways in upgrade post of the qp1r from Questyle and it seems that the transport is very important because in the post almost says that the qp1r alone is better than stacked with Mojo and i allready had a qp1r and no with th ak240 has a transport the Mojo is way better than the qp1r alone


----------



## fluidz

i've finally hooked up my Chord Mojo to a Titanium HD via Optical for Cmss3d gaming in Rise of the Tomb Raider and it sounds great!  Creative console is set to Headphones with CMSS3D enabled.other settings at their defaults.  Windows sound to 5.1, full range sound set on all speakers. Mojo set to 24/96.  Even though I found the Mojo had a slightly narrower soundstage than my Desktop DAC when listening to music - which isn't a problem as it grows on you and sounds more natural over time, it excels in surround gaming and is as wide and clear as I could of hoped.  Impression is with He-500 headphones compared to Vlink 192 + Musical Fidelity m1a + hpa combo connected to Titanium HD via optical.


----------



## yadoo

Here is my impression on Chord Mojo.
  
 First of all, I am not a HI-FI guy, but the brain between my small ears loves to listen to a good sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. I am quite mobile most of the time. I have three Shure earphones (SE215, SE535 and SE846). I wanted an upgrade for my current DAC Denon DA-10. I decided to give a Mojo a try. I were not sure if it is good idea since all my soundtracks are just FLAC 44.1kHz.
  
 Out of the box, I were surprised how small this is in compare to DA-10. It feels like a metal brick with some considerable amount of weight. The build quality gives the impression that you can take mojo anywhere you go without worrying about it. I truly appreciate that. I am sick and tired from companies putting electronic devices in metallic bindable boxes.
  
 For the listening, I use VOX media player in Mac OS X. I kept the system as simple as possible. Both the 'Hog mode' and 'Synchronize Sample Rate' options were enabled. When I use SE846 (with the white filter installed), the sound is just fantastic. I am not that good in describing sound, but I will try my best here: SE846 truly shines with Mojo. There is no feeling of congestions which I often get in DA-10, especially in fast paced rock songs. I clearly noticed that every note gets its space making the hearing experience more musical. It is certainly more detailed and smoother. In fact, in one of the tracks I can clearly hear the echo sound pouncing off between drums. In DA-10, the details are there but you really have to work hard to find it. Mojo just presents that to you in a very effortless matter. However, to my ears Mojo is a bit brighter, but not that much. If you don't like this signature and you own SE846, just change your SE846's filter and you should be good to go.
  
 The story is the same for SE535. However, I have to say that it is not as impressive as SE846. On the other hand, SE215 is a totally different case. When I connect Mojo and SE215, the sound becomes more like a V shape. To my ears, the vocal is just too much forward and loud in compare to the background. This significantly distorts the image making it  unrealistic and a bit weird to be honest. Perhaps, Mojo passes so much information, and the driver in the SE215 just can't handle it. I would rather connect the SE215 directly to my laptop than to use Mojo.
  
 I just to make you aware that mojo gets worm or even a bit hot sometimes. Certainly a lot wormer than many DACs I tested for the last two years. Nothing dangerous but it can become annoying in summer. Also, if you plan to recharge Mojo from your laptop, make sure your usb port can handle the high current requirement of mojo (1 Amp). Most laptops, including Apple MacBook line, cannot handle more than 900mA. The motherboard of your laptop will be slowly cooked if you connect mojo. An alternative solution is to use an external adapter. Personally, I use my kindle's adapter. The down side of this is that I have to carry this adapter most of the time in case I need it.
  
_*EDIT:* After checking other reviews, many mentioned there is a slight noise floor with SE846 and mojo pairing. I can confirm that it is TRUE. In the beginning I haven't noticed it at all, but after several tests I found out that there is a very low hass. Still very happy with my purchase  _
  
 So the conclusion:
 * For SE846 and SE535, does Mojo improves the sound in compare to DA-10? YES and ALOT for SE846.
 * For SE215, NO...Don't buy it, instead upgrade your earphones first.
 * Do I recommend it to a friend? YES. In fact, I believe that any sound improvement beyond Mojo will come at a very steep price.
 * Do I recommend buying a cheeper DAC? If you have a good headphones and you can afford Mojo, then go for a very long term investment.


----------



## Multimediers

warrior1975, jmills8
  
  
 just a reference on how I test the battery life.
  
 I had compared my Mojo on battery life using PC running Foobar 2000, everything was being kept the same except:
  
 1) Mojo was being fully charged (USB supply disconnected after that) and test started once after the chassis got cooled down (about half an hour)
  
 2) Mojo was being fully charged (USB supply disconnected after that) and test started after 2 days later
  
 With the "Total time played" count being reset, Foobar2000 was looping the same song (FLAC with both vol balls at red) until the Mojo turned off itself after the Flashing RED indicator. I got total play back time as  7:31:19 and 5:46:56 for test 1) and 2) respectively.
  
 The results translate to a summary that the battery level was dropped to roughly 75% as it was being freshly fully charged after 2 days. The claimed ranged of battery life is about 8 to 10 hrs. I can fairly accept the 7.5 hrs result but can't really accept the 25% degradation in 2 days. Not sure if this is a norm.


----------



## warrior1975

Doesn't sound right. That's a huge drop in 2 days.


----------



## Multimediers

warrior1975 said:


> Doesn't sound right. That's a huge drop in 2 days.


 

 Yes, have returned to the dealer for checking.


----------



## jmills8

multimediers said:


> just a reference on how I test the battery life.
> 
> I had compared my Mojo on battery life using PC running Foobar 2000, everything was being kept the same except:
> 
> ...


 Did you change the volume during the test ? I did and it was loud at times. Did you use an EQ to raise the bass out of the Mojo? I did. Did you take it out and held it and at times put the mojo in your pocket making the Mojo hot? I did. I got without ever turning it off 7.5 hours. But I now wonder how long it will last in my real world portable use? Meaning turning the Mojo on three times and turning it off and putting the mojo in my pocket because I wont be holding the Mojo for three hours at a tine. BTW the Mojo sounds great.


----------



## yadoo

I don't think it is a norm. A lot of factors can affect your battery performance. For example, temperature! If the battery gets hot (for example when you put mojo in your pocket), then it will have a significant lower performance. It is just physics 101.


----------



## Multimediers

jmills8 said:


> Did you change the volume during the test ? I did and it was loud at times. Did you use an EQ to raise the bass out of the Mojo? I did. Did you take it out and held it and at times put the mojo in your pocket making the Mojo hot? I did. I got without ever turning it off 7.5 hours. But I now wonder how long it will last in my real world portable use? Meaning turning the Mojo on three times and turning it off and putting the mojo in my pocket because I wont be holding the Mojo for three hours at a tine. BTW the Mojo sounds great.


 
 No, bot test were carried with constant vol setting - both balls in RED 
  
 The complete setup was being not altered on my desktop


----------



## jmills8

multimediers said:


> No, bot test were carried with constant vol setting - both balls in RED
> 
> The complete setup was being not altered on my desktop


Great info. So basically controlled test.


----------



## KT66

Finally got Win 10 today on my Lumia 930 phone, and the bugger doesn't work.
 Tried two different cables and no joy
  
 I can now finally finish my 6 month long review


----------



## captblaze

kt66 said:


> Finally got Win 10 today on my Lumia 930 phone, and the bugger doesn't work.
> Tried two different cables and no joy
> 
> I can now finally finish my 6 month long review


 
  
 Mojo doesn't work with Win10 Mobile, lacking the driver
  
 JDS Labs C5D does work with Win 10 Mobile, obviously it has the correct driver
  
 So you can use the OTG function for audio with some DAC / Amp combos, just not Mojo


----------



## masterpfa

greenbow said:


> I just spotted the Mojo for sale at Richer Sounds. http://www.richersounds.com/product/dacs/chord/mojo/chor-mojo-hp-dac-blk
> 
> 
> @GregBe I think the Mojo makes a nice job of 320kbps; I have no qualms with it. I recall the What Hi-Fi review. It said, the Mojo will not go out of its way to be nasty to low bit rate files. (Look it up.)
> ...


 
 Yep I did the obligatory 5* review


----------



## warrior1975

I'm tempted to do my first formal review on the Mojo. I love this thing that much.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I'm not concerned about Mojo in summer and here is why:
  
 I don't leave any electonric device out in direct sunlight.  In pocket, it will be warm, as it is when I use it at the same time it is charging.  Also, I have some experience with warm batteries, including 18650 lithium flashlight batteries and my son's pitching machine for baseball, which is also the smart lithium battery.  With it running, it has to be in the sun, and it gets warm, but as other owners have pointed out, no one really knows how to store it and the last few years, owners (me included) have found that plugging it in, or forgetting to, or it falling out during winter...the battery remains terrific year after year.  
  
 I've always had success with lithium batteries, including the hand held drill, and portable vacuum.  
  
 When I listened to Chord's description of the battery and the fact that they do not know how long it will last, "25 years?", I felt then, and now, after testing it, unconcerned and confident.  
  
 I think we have a tendency to over think and fret because of rechargeable batteries have not historically been great products.  Much of this changed with "eneloop" batteries that were taking 500 or 1000 recharges, and on to the lithium batteries that can shine a 4000 lumen flashlight.  
  
 The technology has improved and playing mine straight through came close to 10 hours though less with on and off.  I think that for those of us who may have real need for lots of portability, the recommendation for the portable power bank for the Mojo and phone is a good idea.  I also consider that USB charging is available in so many places today; not just airports, that I cannot anticipate ever turning on Mojo and finding it not up to the task.  
  
 I am not mindful of the time it is plugged in, versus deliberately running it down.  
  
 My sense is that this is not something we need to fret about.  
  
 If you want something to fret about Mojo, consider this:  Mojo's perfection with sound makes my guitar playing sound awful.  How's that for a downside?


----------



## Mojo ideas

jmills8 said:


> Mojo - Phone - Flac - IEM. Fully charged blue light, did not turn off Mojo. Blue light lasted 1hour 45 minutes. Volume one before White light.


I presume you are actually looking at the battery indicator that the tiny light on the end face of the unit just under the charging socket.


----------



## Mojo ideas

yadoo said:


> I don't think it is a norm. A lot of factors can affect your battery performance. For example, temperature! If the battery gets hot (for example when you put mojo in your pocket), then it will have a significant lower performance. It is just physics 101.


I'm afraid it's not physics the battery should be fine at its design temperature. It's low temperature that might reduce a batteries performance but not with Mojo because the battery is warmed by the electronics within the case.


----------



## Mojo ideas

xacxac said:


> I prefer Mojo, as I prefer musical than analytical sound. Rough summary, Mojo = fun, Hugo = reference.
> 
> 
> By the way, I just did battery test on Mojo. Mine lasted for *8 hours 22 mins* playing Tidal loseless 16/44.1 songs on Macbook Pro on the second white/pink volume level. Ambient (room) temp: 74 F. It got warm, but not uncomfortably hot. I'd say just a lil warmer than body temp.


 
Playing time is reduced by playing high res files and using IEMs with very low impedances of below 18 Ohms. Also the USB input if used is also going to reduce the playing time because it uses significantly more active circuitry. Therefore if you need a longer playing time play 44k 48k files via either the optical or the coaxial input and use IEMs or headphones of higher than Thirty Ohms..... the higher the better


----------



## jmills8

peter hyatt said:


> I'm not concerned about Mojo in summer and here is why:
> 
> I don't leave any electonric device out in direct sunlight.  In pocket, it will be warm, as it is when I use it at the same time it is charging.  Also, I have some experience with warm batteries, including 18650 lithium flashlight batteries and my son's pitching machine for baseball, which is also the smart lithium battery.  With it running, it has to be in the sun, and it gets warm, but as other owners have pointed out, no one really knows how to store it and the last few years, owners (me included) have found that plugging it in, or forgetting to, or it falling out during winter...the battery remains terrific year after year.
> 
> ...


well thought out and in your case most likely you dont use EQ, play at low volume and sit near a usb charger all is just darn good. In my situation I walk, I take trains, I jump on buses to get to one school then another school then another. This sort of traveling usually takes a good 3 to 3.5 hours of walking and standing then coaching which is standing. So when on my way home the Mojo suddenly turns off thats an issue hence trying to really see how long the Mojo last on one full charge. I would not use the word "fretting" when this running out of charge happened a couple of times. Connecting the Mojo to a dap with a coax cable drains the battery less than say going with an optical cable ? Using Mojo with a phone drains the batter faster than the Mojo optical route ? The only reason I ask is because something actually happened. Now a pitching machine under the sun and an amplifier in a pocket are two different things. Like a Tennis Ball machine I had I didnt worry about it being under the sun nor did its battery ever ran out so I never tested how long will it run plus I didnt think of the battery getting too hot. It did have air flowing through it. Mojo in my pants pocket has no breeze no air and it gets hot very hot so your pitching machine and Mojo are two completely different.


----------



## Signal2Noise

kt66 said:


> Finally got Win 10 today on my Lumia 930 phone, and the bugger doesn't work.
> Tried two different cables and no joy
> 
> I can now finally finish my 6 month long review


 
 I have both the 930 & 950XL. Much to my disappointment I too discovered the Mojo is incompatible with Windows Phone. There is no support for USB Audio Class 2 with W10M and I'm uncertain whether this could be fixed via  a software/firmware update or not. I sent an email to Chord and the response acknowledged the fact that Windows Phone is unsupported.
  
 If you or any other WP user is in the Windows Insider program for W10M OS builds then I urge you to visit the Feedback Hub and upvote or add to the requests for USB Audio Class 2 support.


----------



## esm87

Hey anyone listen to Ed Sheeran via mojo? Im streaming over Tidal in HIFI listening to his first album using my cayin c5 and android sabre dac. I wish I had listened to it using mojo as it sounds fantastic on this set up so I imagine he would sound better again on the mojo


----------



## xeroian

nntnam said:


> Will Mojo work with the new camera adapter from apple?
> 
> http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter
> 
> Thanks




Yes. Works with my Mojo and my Hugo.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

jmills8 said:


> well thought out and in your case most likely you dont use EQ, play at low volume and sit near a usb charger all is just darn good. In my situation I walk, I take trains, I jump on buses to get to one school then another school then another. This sort of traveling usually takes a good 3 to 3.5 hours of walking and standing then coaching which is standing. So when on my way home the Mojo suddenly turns off thats an issue hence trying to really see how long the Mojo last on one full charge. I would not use the word "fretting" when this running out of charge happened a couple of times. Connecting the Mojo to a dap with a coax cable drains the battery less than say going with an optical cable ? Using Mojo with a phone drains the batter faster than the Mojo optical route ? The only reason I ask is because something actually happened. Now a pitching machine under the sun and an amplifier in a pocket are two different things. Like a Tennis Ball machine I had I didnt worry about it being under the sun nor did its battery ever ran out so I never tested how long will it run plus I didnt think of the battery getting too hot. It did have air flowing through it. Mojo in my pants pocket has no breeze no air and it gets hot very hot so your pitching machine and Mojo are two completely different.


 

 With the pitching machine, flashlight, etc, I mean the temperature of the lithium battery as well as the charge/use cycle is not something to fret over. I don't think the Mojo in the pocket is going to get so warm as to be an issue, but this opinion is based upon the mentioned uses with lithium batteries.  I do understand the products, pitching machine, and mojo are different.  The machine, however, is black and the battery is right out in the sun and it does get hot, but I have not noticed a difference in time used from overcast or from sunny days.  
  
 As to your commute, that would cause me to fret because it is so long and complicated and...I would easily get hooked on passing the lengthy commute with music and it would drive me crazy to have it cut out.  
  
 I wonder if a portable power bank would be the best help with the commute and Mojo?
  
 Also, perhaps Chord can weigh in on if they think the battery's power will be impacted by pocket temperature on warm days.


----------



## captblaze

I think the entire Mojo battery issue needs to be put into perspective.
  
 think of Mojo as you would an all electric car say like a Tesla S
  
 the car is an absolute beast in acceleration yet has less than a 300 mile range.
  
 want some heat.... range decreases
 want to drive at night.... range decreases
 want to play the stereo on a long drive... range decreases
  
 Mojo is the same way.
  
 want the volume cranked... lose battery life
 hard to drive transducers... lose battery life
 want to pocket it and generate extra heat... lose battery life
  
 you want an electric device and want it to last... make it a hybrid
 alternative power source means longer life means happier Mojo owner
  
 Moral of story...
  
 Invest in at least 12000 mAh powerbank... nowadays they are small enough and cheap enough to make it worth carrying one
  
 this rant is in no means meant to insult anyone or denigrate their feelings, it is meant to draw a comparison between a battery powered hot rod and a battery DAC/ Amp that mimics each other in power consumption metrics
  
 rant over let the Flaming Begin!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

sound eq said:


> I ordered a usb cable from larvicables and honestly i like it very much and looks amazing as well and good quality


 

 Do you intend on using it exclusively, or get the module?
  
 I paid $32 for the right angle fake Fiio cable.  I have had to re-start the iPhone to get it to 'recognize' it...
  
 twice now.  
  
 As to the battery, as long as I have a safe place to have a good cry, process and have my feelings affirmed, I should be okay.


----------



## Mython

Quote:


peter hyatt said:


> I paid $32 for the right angle fake Fiio cable.  I have had to re-start the iPhone to get it to 'recognize' it...
> 
> twice now.


  
  
 I'm sorry to hear that, although I'm going to, respectfully, stick to what I said, earlier.
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


peter hyatt said:


> As to the battery, as long as I have a safe place to have a good cry, process and have my feelings affirmed, I should be okay.


 
  
  
 LOL - reminds me of *something someone else said*, quite recently...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> LOL - reminds me of *something someone else said*, quite recently...


 

 I am the delicate snowflake!  
  
 I think that term, "delicate snowflake" is gaining in popularity, at least over here in the US.  
  
  


mython said:


> LOL - reminds me of *something someone else said*, quite recently...


 

 Forensic Interviewing! 
  
 I love it!
  
 We Mojo lovers are an interesting breed.


----------



## Torq

signal2noise said:


> I have both the 930 & 950XL. Much to my disappointment I too discovered the Mojo is incompatible with Windows Phone. There is no support for USB Audio Class 2 with W10M and I'm uncertain whether this could be fixed via  a software/firmware update or not. I sent an email to Chord and the response acknowledged the fact that Windows Phone is unsupported.
> 
> If you or any other WP user is in the Windows Insider program for W10M OS builds then I urge you to visit the Feedback Hub and upvote or add to the requests for USB Audio Class 2 support.


 

 If Microsoft haven't seen fit to provide native support for this in the *desktop* version of Windows 10 it seems a bit of a long-shot that they'd invest the effort to add it to something with a comparatively tiny user-base (even if a lot of the core is the same).  No reason not to ask for it ... but I wouldn't be holding my breath.


----------



## Torq

mython said:


> I, too, held this opinion, until recently, but I'm now more confident about the 3rd-party cables (Chord still doesn't proactively_ encourage _them, though, as you rightly point out).
> 
> _Broadly-speaking_, there seem to be lots of people using them successfully.
> 
> If the 3rd-party cables were using an MFI *emulation* chip, then it'd probably be easier for Apple to scupper them, but, since they are (AFAIK) using _genuine Apple _MFI chips, culled from genuine Apple CCKs, they're probably reasonably safe to take a punt on, as long as one doesn't need to go into debt to afford one


 

 My confidence in the third-party cables has grown also ... particularly as the one I bought (Lavricables) has survived multiple iOS upgrades now (on 9.3.1) without issue - and one of those upgrades made some significant changes to CCK support for iOS, especially on iPhone.


----------



## warrior1975

jmills8 I'd say get a power bank bro. In case you haven't thought this out, maybe charge the Mojo at school?  

In all seriousness, with the length and torment of your commute, powerbank would help keep your sanity.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> jmills8 I'd say get a power bank bro. In case you haven't thought this out, maybe charge the Mojo at school?
> 
> In all seriousness, with the length and torment of your commute, powerbank would help keep your sanity.


 Haha thanks for the suggestion to steal schools juice. Joking, think all I need to do is leave the house fully charged. My plan was not to charge it every day.


----------



## warrior1975

Charging every night isn't that bad. I do it every night with my phone, 2 spare batteries, mojo, and X7.


----------



## maxh22

Hi everyone, my name is Max.
 I'm new to the forums and would just like to say that I am super impressed with the mojo. No audio product has moved me like the mojo. 
  
 During the first three days of using the mojo my eyes began to shed tears and I would shake my head in disbelief while listening to tracks I previously heard before.
  
 My father is an audiophile himself and he owns a high end stereo that consists of VTL MB 450 Series III mono blocks, VTL 6.5 series II Preamp, an Auralic Vega (now updated to a Lampizator lite 7) and B & W 802D speakers so I'm no stranger to high end audio. I bought myself an HD 700 and Schiit Valhalla 2 and hooked it up to the Vega and used that as my previous reference. He was extremely impressed with mojo as well and when hooked up to the stereo as a line out, the mojo was competing with the Vega. The mojo had a more forward and detailed sound signiture while the Auralic had a wider and still detailed sound signiture. One of the things I picked up was how well the mojo reproduced the timbre of the guitar. 
  
 After over two weeks of testing and getting intimate with mojo I am now a fan of Rob Watts's FPGA WTA Algorithim. The amplifier in the mojo is super transparent and in my eyes significantly bests the Valhalla in terms of transparency. Using mojo as a lineout to valhalla only changed up the sound but isn't needed as mojo seems to be powerful enough. A buddy of mine owns a pair of HE 400i's and just for kicks we plugged in both our headphones into the mojo. To my surprised the only difference we could hear was a slight decrease in volume on both headphones (around 1-2%). It drove both headphones well but for some reason I felt it might have lost a bit of kick on the 700's.
  
 I showed mojo off to my family and friends some of their jaws dropped when they heard their favorite songs being played. All of them agreed that its well worth it and its an excellent purchase.


----------



## EagleWings

captblaze said:


> Mojo is the same way.
> 
> want the volume cranked... lose battery life
> *hard to drive transducers... lose battery life*
> want to pocket it and generate extra heat... lose battery life


 
  
 Based on reading some posts, I was under the impression that, the efficiency of an headphone was immaterial to Mojo's battery life. The only factor (besides the volume and heat transfer) that affected the battery life was the File Type.. Have I got that wrong? Please advise..


----------



## noobandroid

maxh22 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Max.
> I'm new to the forums and would just like to say that I am super impressed with the mojo. No audio product has moved me like the mojo.
> 
> During the first three days of using the mojo my eyes began to shed tears and I would shake my head in disbelief while listening to tracks I previously heard before.
> ...



that's quite a comprehensive first hand experience i must say


----------



## noobandroid

eaglewings said:


> Based on reading some posts, I was under the impression that, the efficiency of an headphone was immaterial to Mojo's battery life. The only factor (besides the volume and heat transfer) that affected the battery life was the File Type.. Have I got that wrong? Please advise..



on players dsd will consume more battery life and generate more heat, but for mojo in not entirely convinced but its also possible cause of the power needed to transcode dsd


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Max.
> I'm new to the forums and would just like to say that I am super impressed with the mojo. No audio product has moved me like the mojo.
> 
> During the first three days of using the mojo my eyes began to shed tears and I would shake my head in disbelief while listening to tracks I previously heard before.
> ...




Thanks for your excellent impressions! And welcome to Head Fi, sorry about your wallet!!!


----------



## maxh22

Yeah, the mojo absolutely blew me away. I forgot to mention that I also own IE 80's an B & W P5 headphones for on the go.  I usually listen to them through my LG V10 which has good mid-fi sound for on the go. I like to use the mojo when im walking around my neighborhood but when I commute I use the V10 simply for convenience purposes.


----------



## maxh22

My wallet, in the longrun will be saving a lot of money since the mojo basically does it all and does it great. I hope that anyone who is on the fence and still skeptical about the mojo takes the plunge like I did and never looks back!


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> My wallet, in the longrun will be saving a lot of money since the mojo basically does it all and does it great. I hope that anyone who is on the fence and still skeptical about the mojo takes the plunge like I did and never looks back!




Well, there's always another headphone/IEM.... :wink_face:


----------



## maxh22

That's true, ive been eye balling the Shure 846 for a while now but the wallet and bank account don't seem to agree.


----------



## rkt31

@maxh22, 'jaw dropped' is exactly the phrase I was looking to describe the reaction of a person to whom I offered my mojo and Beyer dt880 600 ohm combo for listening the hotel California song. initially he offered me his ipod for Beyer dt880 and the song was yes the universal tester hotel California from hell freezes over. I said I am also having the same song in my fiio x3 and listen it with mojo on Beyer dt880 . I would say the reaction on his face was just worth observing. the smile on his face was telling everything and yes it was a jaw dropping reaction on his face too. people simply find it hard to accept on forums that mojo beats many dacs and headphone amps worth many times more the cost of mojo.


----------



## ShreyasMax

pinoyman said:


> can i use ipod nano 7th gen as my music source for the mojo?
> using also the apple cck usb and lightning to mojo?
> 
> will that work?




Hello,

I'm not sure if this has been answered earlier, but the FiiO L19 interconnect is working fine with my friend's iPhone 6 to Mojo.

Cheers


----------



## pinoyman

shreyasmax said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been answered earlier, but the FiiO L19 interconnect is working fine with my friend's iPhone 6 to Mojo.
> 
> Cheers


 

 may i know, is the l19 available now?


----------



## masterpfa

maxh22 said:


> Yeah, the mojo absolutely blew me away. I forgot to mention that I also own IE 80's an B & W P5 headphones for on the go.  I usually listen to them through my LG V10 which has good mid-fi sound for on the go. I like to use the mojo when im walking around my neighborhood but when I commute I use the V10 simply for convenience purposes.


 
  
  


maxh22 said:


> That's true, ive been eye balling the Shure 846 for a while now but the wallet and bank account don't seem to agree.


 
  Hi and welcome, but before I go any further

 I am going to issue you with a warning

 All is not what it seems in the Mojo world and not many of the others here will not tell you this, you will get the impression that all is fine.
 Let me be that voice of caution, before it is too late

*When using your Mojo there are a few things you really need to be aware of.*
  
 1.Be careful and be on your guard at all times
 2.Use in moderation extensive use can lead to neglect of others in your life, family, friends..
 3.Do not trust your ears, this Mumbo Jumbo Mojo will produce sounds from recording you will never have heard before
 4.You will be forced (if this applies) to move from MP3 or AAC to FLAC, WAV and DSD files
 5. You shall run out of storage space as you quest for higher quality digital files continues
 6. You start to forsake all others and your desire to spend more increases
 7. Your once acceptable end equipment ie IEM's and HP's leads you on a quest for bigger, more detailed and better
  
 I have been a victim. I find when listen in a quiet room, being startled by the sound of someone in the room behind only to discover it is actually in the piece of music I am listening too.


 I was happy being ignorant and listening to MP3's on my phone and headphones amps
  
 Now..........
  




  
  
 Please Give any donations welcomed *Wife and Mojo, kids to support*


----------



## Mojo ideas

torq said:


> My confidence in the third-party cables has grown also ... particularly as the one I bought (Lavricables) has survived multiple iOS upgrades now (on 9.3.1) without issue - and one of those upgrades made some significant changes to CCK support for iOS, especially on iPhone.


 We don't mind the use of third party cables but sometimes in some cases their extreme stiffness can put a strain on the optical, the RCA and especially the micro USB. So care must be taken.


----------



## Mojo ideas

esm87 said:


> Hey anyone listen to Ed Sheeran via mojo? Im streaming over Tidal in HIFI listening to his first album using my cayin c5 and android sabre dac. I wish I had listened to it using mojo as it sounds fantastic on this set up so I imagine he would sound better again on the mojo



That's an interesting His Album X was mastered by Stuart Hawkins at metropolis studios at The PowerHouse in London and Stuart now does his final mix on a Chord Hugo he says he can hear both what is right and more importantly what is wrong in order to correct it. So it's nice to know we've helped him in his process and we all can hear the results just as Stuart heard it. Mojo is a window into the original master recording.


----------



## skidxb

Hi mates i am currently own fiio e17 with lg v10 now i am planning to upgrade with chord mojo unfortunatly i dont have a choice to audition mojo so guys please can you advaice me will chord mojo gonna make huge different in the sound instead e17
Thanks


----------



## noobandroid

skidxb said:


> Hi mates i am currently own fiio e17 with lg v10 now i am planning to upgrade with chord mojo unfortunatly i dont have a choice to audition mojo so guys please can you advaice me will chord mojo gonna make huge different in the sound instead e17
> Thanks



in comparison e17 is sub par and not even remotely close to mojo ability, the overall "feeling" on e17 doesn't feel as good as mojo


----------



## LouisArmstrong

You should get LG G5 and the Hifi plus module instead.


----------



## noobandroid

mojo ideas said:


> That's an interesting His Album X was mastered by* Stuart Hawkins* at metropolis studios at The PowerHouse in London and Stuart now does his final mix on a Chord Hugo he says he can hear both what is right and more importantly what is wrong in order to correct it. So it's nice to know we've helped him in his process and we all can hear the results just as Stuart heard it. Mojo is a window into the original master recording.



its stuart hawkes btw


----------



## salla45

skidxb said:


> Hi mates i am currently own fiio e17 with lg v10 now i am planning to upgrade with chord mojo unfortunatly i dont have a choice to audition mojo so guys please can you advaice me will chord mojo gonna make huge different in the sound instead e17
> Thanks


 
 It's all relative. Huge difference? Depends what you mean and what you expect. I find that minute incremental improvements above a certain level can have huge effects on how we perceive music as an emotional experience.
  
 Mojo is a bit of a "Marmite" situation. Either you get it or you don't
  
 For some, like me, it's an indispensable piece of equipment for serious listening which brings recordings to life (or much closer to life than ever before possible in the "real world" of affordable audio). For others (those who tend to scurry back and forth between bits of kit, to try and subjectively hear differences), it leaves them (relatively) cold and wondering what the fuss is about and making value for money judgements about whether Mojo is X times better than Y for the price.
  
 If you can switch off that "thinking" part of your brain, when you are listening and just let the music wash over you, and draw you in to its magic, then you'll be an instant convert. To quantify it, the Timbre and subtle phase differences between left and right  channels are quite incredible with the Mojo. With the latter it's so marked that you initially may think that there's some processing going on (like some surround sound effect) but then your brain settles down and you realise that it's just natural "perfect" stereo you are hearing, just better than you may ever have heard it before.
  
 I haven't heard the E17 but I guess it's similar sonically to the output of the X3ii i have. 
  
 For me the sound of the X3ii is fine but compared to Mojo it's like the difference between an excellent 4k image on a 60 inch screen and actually being there, perhaps? Bad analogy. There's alway been a sense of "lack" with digital audio, for me, a lack of immersion. But I didn't realise it really until I got the mojo. It's like the realism is on a whole new level. Vocals are more emotional, acoustic guitars just sound real (especially when well recorded live, in an acoustic venue), and classical music is just brilliant. It's got me listening to loads of orchestral stuff just for the sheer joy of it. Somehow the music just makes more sense; you get to understand what the composers or artists were trying to achieve more than ever before. Jazz is another medium which works very well with Mojo. With live recordings you become part of the audience, sensing the emotion, the connection between the players, the excitement.
  
 So many times now I am getting "musical moments"; just completely transported away with the music and in the oddest of places, on a train, doing housework, out on a walk. Moments where it all comes together and you are just one with it. Can't say I've had that before and it's pretty addictive!
  
 (note..  you really will need some decent IEMS or overears to do it full justice!)
  
 PS... I bought my Mojo without audition and it just amazed me from day 1.


----------



## x RELIC x

”Mojo Moments" is going to end up in the dictionary, I swear, lol! I don't read a lot of "e17 moments". :wink_face:

I used to own the e17, and for the price it's really good from what I recall. The Mojo is better (much better IMO). As salla45 mentioned, the better your transducer the more of a difference you'll notice between the two.


----------



## captblaze

eaglewings said:


> Based on reading some posts, I was under the impression that, the efficiency of an headphone was immaterial to Mojo's battery life. The only factor (besides the volume and heat transfer) that affected the battery life was the File Type.. Have I got that wrong? Please advise..


 
  
 I'm basing my statement on personal experience. I own a set of Shure E5C IEMs... they are extremely sensitive and with Mojo I almost have to go negative with the volume (unless I want to destroy my eardrums)
  
 Conversely I own a set of Sennheiser HD 650 and 800S... I need to get the volume up in the blue / purple to get them to sing (higher volume = less battery life). Also when I connect via 3.5 mm audio cable the my vehicles stereo system GM / Bose. I need to run the volume up, or increase the line output (less battery life)
  
 In conclusion... I based my rant on my personal findings and no real scientific testing. my suggestion to keep a 12000 mAh powerbank on hand seems like common sense to me. especially if the conditions you listen to Mojo with match what I was talking about and you want to guarantee that you wont be left at the side of the road (see the tesla tie in there?) while on an extended listening session.
  
 I welcome any dissenting opinions and any scientific facts that help advance the cause when it comes to being able to prolong battery life on this little wonder named Mojo


----------



## Light - Man

mojo ideas said:


> That's an interesting His Album X was mastered by *Stuart Hawkins* at metropolis studios at The PowerHouse in London and Stuart now does his final mix on a Chord Hugo he says he can hear both what is right and more importantly what is wrong in order to correct it. So it's nice to know we've helped him in his process and we all can hear the results just as Stuart heard it. Mojo is a window into the original master recording.


 


noobandroid said:


> *its stuart hawkes btw*


 
  
 btw, I think that someone told me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 that Stephen Hawkin's was testing the Mojo in hyperspace but he had to abandon the test as hyperspace was lacking
  
 the space for all the hype surrounding the Mojo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
                       

  
  
 P.S. sorry Mython, I could not resist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I am also glad that the vast majority of people are really digging the Mojo!!!


----------



## analogmusic

mojo ideas said:


> That's an interesting His Album X was mastered by Stuart Hawkins at metropolis studios at The PowerHouse in London and Stuart now does his final mix on a Chord Hugo he says he can hear both what is right and more importantly what is wrong in order to correct it. So it's nice to know we've helped him in his process and we all can hear the results just as Stuart heard it. Mojo is a window into the original master recording.


 

 Very interesting, was the Vinyl version of X mastered/rendered during D/A conversion from a Chord Hugo?


----------



## analogmusic

Question for Rob : some companies use electrolytic capacitors in their signal paths for their Dacs, but I recall reading you do not.
  
 Can you kindly write a few words why you do no use them, and what effect they have?
  
 The Hugo and Mojo sounds very fast and punchy to me, without these techniques !


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Reviews
  
 Before buying Mojo I dove into the reviews here and everywhere I could find them.  I did not find one negative review, but in particular, I did not find one claim of the 'snake oil' variety where reviewers claimed 'little to no difference' in sound quality.  
  
 What makes this interesting is that I read a number of reviews of Neil Young's player where 'snake oil', either exact, or in similar language, was common, claiming little or no difference in sound quality.  None of these reviews (that I found) mentioned the impact of the brain processing more information in the higher standard. (Some reviewers had a subtle negativity about Young and finance, as an issue)
  
 Is this something not generally known among music reviewers?  I recognize that average music fans may not (I had not) so there was nothing about learning curves, or even adjustments to listening to Flac versus compressed files.  
  
 Even now using search I have not encountered a single negative review on Mojo.  
  
 For those long term audiophiles, is this something rare, and special today, or is it something you've encountered over the years?  (is it a 'regular' event?)
  
 We had family over for the NY Rangers hockey playoff game (displaced New Yorker) and I had fun with Mojo, having each family member name one of their most favorite songs in life, something they are very familiar with, and then placing the T1's on their heads and letting Mojo do its magic.  
  
 Each one gave a detailed description of how different this was, including _'the instruments are separated!_' and '_I didn't realize that ____ was playing in the background!" _and _"I never heard this before!" _comments.  
  
 This was all untrained ears and they chose their own life long favorite songs.  It was a lot of fun.  I know what they are all thinking....
  
 "Mojo for Christmas!"


----------



## tkteo

rkt31 said:


> @maxh22, 'jaw dropped' is exactly the phrase I was looking to describe the reaction of a person to whom I offered my mojo and Beyer dt880 600 ohm combo for listening the hotel California song. initially he offered me his ipod for Beyer dt880 and the song was yes the universal tester hotel California from hell freezes over. I said I am also having the same song in my fiio x3 and listen it with mojo on Beyer dt880 . I would say the reaction on his face was just worth observing. the smile on his face was telling everything and yes it was a jaw dropping reaction on his face too. people simply find it hard to accept on forums that mojo beats many dacs and headphone amps worth many times more the cost of mojo.


 
 Speaking of "Hotel California" from the Hell Freezes Over album, I highly recommend purchasing the "Special Tour Edition" re-release of this album. It comes with both the CD and DVD of the performances.
  
 Now, in the DVD, there are three types of audio processing you can choose for the audio: Dolby, DTS, and Uncompressed. Go for the uncompressed which has no dynamic range compression in the mastering. Use a program such as DVD Audio Extractor to extract the uncompressed audio and encode as FLAC.
  
 It's simply awesome, whether it is Hotel California or Heart of the Matter. When there are more instruments being played or more vocalists singing together, the volume naturally gets louder, it gets softer during softer passages of the track.
  
 A very involving listen that reveals both the strengths of the Mojo and how musical it can be when one is not having to fight the "loudness wars".


----------



## Mojo ideas

noobandroid said:


> its stuart hawkes btw


 I'd typed that but not checked it


----------



## vapman

Will there ever be a version of mojo that can be powered by a 5v dc jack instead of microUSB? I find i need to replace my microUSB nearly constantly because one of the 2 pins on the cable gets stuck very quickly, leading to it failing to make a connection, and me being sad when I go to take my mojo out for the day but find the USB cable isn't 100% seated correctly thus it never charged.
  
 Anyone else run into this annoyance charging theirs? I might just have bad luck with micro USB cables. I buy all different brands.


----------



## AndrewH13

vapman said:


> Will there ever be a version of mojo that can be powered by a 5v dc jack instead of microUSB?




Think they do, it's called Hugo


----------



## vapman

andrewh13 said:


> Think they do, it's called Hugo


 

 I thought Hugo used a more powerful FPGA and had a different sound signature than the Mojo though. I may be mistaken but I thought I remembered reading a review that said the mojo was darker and more musical than the Hugo?


----------



## AndrewH13

vapman said:


> I thought Hugo used a more powerful FPGA and had a different sound signature than the Mojo though. I may be mistaken but I thought I remembered reading a review that said the mojo was darker and more musical than the Hugo?




More musical? Never!

All opinion of course. I have both and will say very very close in sound. Be surprised if many would like one and not the other. Hugo slightly more clarity which some may say tiny bit less warmth. 

But Hugo adds mains charging, Bluetooth streaming from phones, and full size headphone jacks. Also weight and lack of input last selected. 

Swings and roundabouts, I like Mojo with iems and Hugo in Lounge with Headphones.


----------



## vapman

andrewh13 said:


> More musical? Never!
> 
> All opinion of course. I have both and will say very very close in sound. Be surprised if many would like one and not the other. Hugo slightly more clarity which some may say tiny bit less warmth.
> 
> ...


 

 I was thinking about getting a used mojo to hack up with a 5V DC jack for the charging port for home use, but maybe a hugo is the way to go.


----------



## Indo79

After a month of waiting, just got my Mojo today, 3 hours into the initial charge, cannot wait!
  
 I did notice, however, that the charging light will come on, then go off, then come on again, in about 5 second intervals. Anyone else experienced that?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

pinoyman said:


> may i know, is the l19 available now?


 

 $32, and not really "FiiO" ---It works for me most of the time.  When it doesn't catch the signal, I have to re-start the iPhone.  
 The apple cck has not given me any issues.  
  
 I must decide between the Larrvicable and the module to be released soon, that swallows up the CCK, particularly for brisk walking and hiking.  
  
 Thus far, I have not seen any issues reported with the expensive Larrivcable, and it looks like a nice snug fit.


----------



## rkt31

@tkteo, thanks I will check out the special tour edition of hell freezes over ,.


----------



## jmills8

indo79 said:


> After a month of waiting, just got my Mojo today, 3 hours into the initial charge, cannot wait!
> 
> I did notice, however, that the charging light will come on, then go off, then come on again, in about 5 second intervals. Anyone else experienced that?


try unplugging for 10 secs then plug it. It should not be blinking when charging.


----------



## Light - Man

vapman said:


> I was thinking about getting a used mojo to hack up with a 5V DC jack for the charging port for home use, but maybe a hugo is the way to go.


 
  
 A guy was on here fairly recently said the *Chord 2Qute* was really good but it needs a separate amp.
  
 Have you tried a different usb charger and lead?
  
 I had issues where the Mojo would not charge and charging it just heated up the Mojo, it settled down after several charge cycles but I never got more than *3.5 hours battery life* using Yamaha HPH MT-220 over ear. (48 Ohm)


----------



## vapman

light - man said:


> A guy was on here fairly recently said the *Chord 2Qute* was really good but it needs a separate amp.
> 
> Have you tried a different usb charger and lead?
> 
> I had issues where the Mojo would not charge and charging it just heated up the Mojo, it settled down after several charge cycles but I never got more than *3.5 hours battery life* using Yamaha HPH MT-220 over ear. (48 Ohm)


 

 yeah, I have tried many usb chargers and leads (cables). i probably bought a dozen new ones in the time i owned my Mojos (yep, plural) but experience this problem on both i've had.
  
 it happens on all devices that use micro USB to charge. The plug eventually gets worn out and the cable no longer sits in properly unless both hooks on the cable itself are in good shape.
  

  
 This is what led me to want to replace the Mojo's charging jack with one of these
  

  
 Of course then you lose the convenience of USB charging but you would gain the convenience of knowing your Mojo is charging as long as it's plugged in!!!!!


----------



## Slaphead

indo79 said:


> After a month of waiting, just got my Mojo today, 3 hours into the initial charge, cannot wait!
> 
> I did notice, however, that the charging light will come on, then go off, then come on again, in about 5 second intervals. Anyone else experienced that?




It sounds like the power supply you're using can't manage a consistent 1 Amp at 5V. A lot of USB phone chargers have iffy performance IME. They're OK for charging the phone that they're supplied with, but often don't meet the specs written on them.

Or you could be trying to charge from a USB hub, in which case all bets are off as some of these can only supply 500mA of current per port.

The best bet IME is to have a charger that can supply 10W, such as an iPad charger.


----------



## doraymon

Just got the Mojo, unfortunately I can hear a hiss with the SE846.
 Once the music starts it isn't a big issue, but still...


----------



## jmills8

light - man said:


> A guy was on here fairly recently said the *Chord 2Qute* was really good but it needs a separate amp.
> 
> Have you tried a different usb charger and lead?
> 
> I had issues where the Mojo would not charge and charging it just heated up the Mojo, it settled down after several charge cycles but I never got more than *3.5 hours battery life* using Yamaha HPH MT-220 over ear. (48 Ohm)


Wow 3.5 hrs ? I timed my Mojo yesterday. I did not turn it off, I used the Mojo with a phone using an app to EQ the Mojos bass so the music was pounding Flac tracks. Used a Dynamic Driven iem. Results were :
3:15 - 4:50 blue light

450 - 7:00 Green light

7:00 - 10:40 Yellow light

10: 40 - Red

10:50 - Red blinking, I turned the Mojo off.


----------



## Light - Man

jmills8 said:


> Wow 3.5 hrs ? I timed my Mojo yesterday. I did not turn it off, I used the Mojo with a phone using an app to EQ the Mojos bass so the music was pounding Flac tracks. Used a Dynamic Driven iem. Results were :
> 3:15 - 4:50 blue light
> 
> 450 - 7:00 Green light
> ...


 
  
 It makes me wonder if some of the batteries are not as good as others?
  
 When I had a Fiio E12A Amp (with the same headphones) the battery lasted ages!!!!


----------



## Light - Man

vapman said:


> yeah, I have tried many usb chargers and leads (cables). i probably bought a dozen new ones in the time i owned my Mojos (yep, plural) but experience this problem on both i've had.
> 
> it happens on all devices that use micro USB to charge. The plug eventually gets worn out and the cable no longer sits in properly unless both hooks on the cable itself are in good shape.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It sounds to me that you have an unusual problem and I would simply return it for a replacement or repair.
  
 I have done some crazy mods in the past but I would not even attempt to butcher your Mojo and hence wreck your warranty and resale value!


----------



## maxh22

skidxb said:


> Hi mates i am currently own fiio e17 with lg v10 now i am planning to upgrade with chord mojo unfortunatly i dont have a choice to audition mojo so guys please can you advaice me will chord mojo gonna make huge different in the sound instead e17
> Thanks


 
 You should upgrade. The LG V10 produces good and engaging music no doubt but the mojo is in another league.
  
 Here is how I felt about both.
  
 LGV10- Makes music on the go substantially more engaging in comparison to Iphones and smartphone music players. There is a lot more clarity,detail,instrument seperation, clearer sounding instruments, and good base. From my experience with multiple Sabre dac based implementations the dac tends to make some instruments and vocals sound brighter than they should. 
  
 Mojo- It does everything that the LG V10 does but an order of magnitute better. Everything sounds more natural and smoother, its more true to life.  
 The mojo *touches the soul* and engages you far more than the V10.


----------



## nokialover

doraymon said:


> Just got the Mojo, unfortunately I can hear a hiss with the SE846.
> Once the music starts it isn't a big issue, but still...


 
 That's troubling, because I am planning on getting this combination and that is not a good sign for me.


----------



## warrior1975

Se846 are extremely sensitive, happens with a lot of sources unfortunately. Major drawback for them.


----------



## yadoo

doraymon said:


> Just got the Mojo, unfortunately I can hear a hiss with the SE846.
> Once the music starts it isn't a big issue, but still...


 
 I have SE846, in fact two of them. No hiss from my side, even if I put volume to max. Mojo is quite famous to have smallest noise floor possible. Double check your cables!


----------



## EagleWings

captblaze said:


> I'm basing my statement on personal experience. I own a set of Shure E5C IEMs... they are extremely sensitive and with Mojo I almost have to go negative with the volume (unless I want to destroy my eardrums)
> 
> Conversely I own a set of Sennheiser HD 650 and 800S... I need to get the volume up in the blue / purple to get them to sing (higher volume = less battery life). Also when I connect via 3.5 mm audio cable the my vehicles stereo system GM / Bose. I need to run the volume up, or increase the line output (less battery life)
> 
> ...


 
  
 My apologies if my post sounded dissenting. It was rather a sincere question, as I am seriously trying to learn about this device, since I am planning on purchasing one. Your experience with the device and your observation trumps the little info I have gathered here.
  
 I remember reading sometime earlier in this thread that, the device consumes the same amount of power regardless of the type of the headphone. But I overlooked the fact that you would have to crank the volume up for demanding headphones, thus reducing the battery life. And I agree on the powerbank. I already carry a 10000mAh powerbank with me everytime.
  
 How many hours of battery do you get with your IEM? Also, is there a background hiss?


----------



## Indo79

jmills8 said:


> try unplugging for 10 secs then plug it. It should not be blinking ehen charging.


 
  


slaphead said:


> It sounds like the power supply you're using can't manage a consistent 1 Amp at 5V. A lot of USB phone chargers have iffy performance IME. They're OK for charging the phone that they're supplied with, but often don't meet the specs written on them.
> 
> Or you could be trying to charge from a USB hub, in which case all bets are off as some of these can only supply 500mA of current per port.
> 
> The best bet IME is to have a charger that can supply 10W, such as an iPad charger.


 
 Thanks! Switched to an different charger, meant for 2 ipads, and blinking stopped. Damm Blackberry charger! lol


----------



## captblaze

eaglewings said:


> My apologies if my post sounded dissenting. It was rather a sincere question, as I am seriously trying to learn about this device, since I am planning on purchasing one. Your experience with the device and your observation trumps the little info I have gathered here.
> 
> I remember reading sometime earlier in this thread that, the device consumes the same amount of power regardless of the type of the headphone. But I overlooked the fact that you would have to crank the volume up for demanding headphones, thus reducing the battery life. And I agree on the powerbank. I already carry a 10000mAh powerbank with me everytime.
> 
> How many hours of battery do you get with your IEM? Also, is there a background hiss?


 
  
 I took no offense... I just put the disclaimer out because I have offended people with my style of speaking.
  
 my IEMs lull me to sleep at night, but all in all with mixed use I get between 6 and 8 hours... I never have done a timed test, but considering most CDs are between 45 - 60 minutes long... I can listen to at least 7 entire CDs worth of music before I need a charge... In addition to my Senns and the IEMs I have some low impedance Phillips and Samsung headphones... I am waiting for my Audeze Sines to be returned from an RMA repair, but from what I have read the Sines are a drain on Mojo


----------



## salla45

peter hyatt said:


> Reviews
> 
> Before buying Mojo I dove into the reviews here and everywhere I could find them.  I did not find one negative review, but in particular, I did not find one claim of the 'snake oil' variety where reviewers claimed 'little to no difference' in sound quality.
> 
> ...


 
 good anecdote and interesting about the "snake oil" comment. You should ask for a commission from Chord


----------



## yadoo

eaglewings said:


> My apologies if my post sounded dissenting. It was rather a sincere question, as I am seriously trying to learn about this device, since I am planning on purchasing one. Your experience with the device and your observation trumps the little info I have gathered here.
> 
> I remember reading sometime earlier in this thread that, the device consumes the same amount of power regardless of the type of the headphone. But I overlooked the fact that you would have to crank the volume up for demanding headphones, thus reducing the battery life. And I agree on the powerbank. I already carry a 10000mAh powerbank with me everytime.
> 
> How many hours of battery do you get with your IEM? Also, is there a background hiss?


 
  
 Mojo is designed for mobile use. Even if you plugin to a DC power source. It sill draws power from the battery (mentioned in the manual). In the case.
   





> Mojo has been optimised for portable use, but can also be used as a system DAC. Please note that the design of Mojo means that power is always taken from the battery so, in certain circumstances, you may deplete the battery faster than it can recharge. Therefore it is recommended that you switch off Mojo when not in use so the battery can have a full charge cycle ready for the next listening session. Mojo should not be permanently switched on.


 
  
 No hiss to SE846, SE538, and SE215 from my side. In my honest opinion, SE846 is one of the most sensitive earphones you can find in the market (for God seek, it has 9 Ω impedance). Mojo is dead quite even the volume at the max level from my side.
  
 Regarding the battery hours, I will say around 8ish give or take. I never used it continuously. Usually, I listen to a few tracks, then it is off for one or two hours.


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## upsguys88

eaglewings said:


> Dyson Co-axial cable for Fiio DAPs is now available on eBay again:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262394526259?ul_noapp=true


 this is for connecting and coax with 3.5 mm balanced out?


----------



## Torq

yadoo said:


> Mojo is designed for mobile use. Even if you plugin to a DC power source. It sill draws power from the battery (mentioned in the manual). In the case.
> 
> No hiss to SE846, SE538, and SE215 from my side. In my honest opinion, SE846 is one of the most sensitive earphones you can find in the market (for God seek, it has 9 Ω impedance). Mojo is dead quite even the volume at the max level from my side.
> 
> Regarding the battery hours, I will say around 8ish give or take. I never used it continuously. Usually, I listen to a few tracks, then it is off for one or two hours.


 
  
 Rob, the designer of the Mojo, says there's hiss with the SE846 (he mentions it earlier in this thread) - so if you can't hear that's a good thing ... but everyone has different sensitivity to hiss and differing thresholds of hearing - and there's a difference between "there is no hiss" and "I don't hear any hiss".
  
 I mention this only so that those people that are hearing hiss with the Mojo/SE846 don't start thinking they have a bad unit - it's just the nature of ultra-senstive very-low impedance IEMs.
  
 I do hear hiss with the Mojo SE846 ... and it's not volume dependent.  It's there even with no source connected.  It's at a very very low level and has never been intrusive. If you use the inline attenuator (I don't) then it vanishes.


----------



## EagleWings

captblaze said:


> I took no offense... I just put the disclaimer out because I have offended people with my style of speaking.
> 
> my IEMs lull me to sleep at night, but all in all with mixed use I get between 6 and 8 hours... I never have done a timed test, but considering most CDs are between 45 - 60 minutes long... I can listen to at least 7 entire CDs worth of music before I need a charge... In addition to my Senns and the IEMs I have some low impedance Phillips and Samsung headphones... I am waiting for my Audeze Sines to be returned from an RMA repair, but from what I have read the Sines are a drain on Mojo


 
  
 Cool. Thanks. I only use IEMs and I would have liked 10-11hrs to match the battery life of my Fiio X3ii so that I can put both the devices on charge at the same time. But 8hrs is not bad.
   
 Quote:


yadoo said:


> Mojo is designed for mobile use. Even if you plugin to a DC power source. It sill draws power from the battery (mentioned in the manual). In the case.
> 
> No hiss to SE846, SE538, and SE215 from my side. In my honest opinion, SE846 is one of the most sensitive earphones you can find in the market (for God seek, it has 9 Ω impedance). Mojo is dead quite even the volume at the max level from my side.
> 
> Regarding the battery hours, I will say around 8ish give or take. I never used it continuously. Usually, I listen to a few tracks, then it is off for one or two hours.


 
  
 Thanks for your input. That is reassuring. One member just reported hearing a hiss on the 846 with the mojo. Hence my concern. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16305#post_12517963
  
 And also, when I was talking about 'Power Consumption', I was referring to the power it was drawing from the battery and hence the battery life talk.
  
 Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## EagleWings

upsguys88 said:


> this is for connecting and coax with 3.5 mm balanced out?


 
  
 Nope. This is the digital out co-axial cable for connecting the Fiio Players (Fiio X3ii & X5ii) to the Mojo.


----------



## EagleWings

torq said:


> Rob, the designer of the Mojo, says there's hiss with the SE846 (he mentions it earlier in this thread) - so if you can't hear that's a good thing ... but everyone has different sensitivity to hiss and differing thresholds of hearing - and there's a difference between "there is no hiss" and "I don't hear any hiss".
> 
> I mention this only so that those people that are hearing hiss with the Mojo/SE846 don't start thinking they have a bad unit - it's just the nature of ultra-senstive very-low impedance IEMs.
> 
> I do hear hiss with the Mojo SE846 ... and it's not volume dependent.  It's there even with no source connected.  It's at a very very low level and has never been intrusive. If you use the inline attenuator (I don't) then it vanishes.


 
  
 Hey, thanks for sharing this piece of info.


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> upsguys88 said:
> 
> 
> > this is for connecting and coax with 3.5 mm balanced out?
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm in the process of photoshopping the Dyson eBay pics, with pin-out labels, which I'll be adding to the 3rd post...


----------



## Mython

Here:
  

  
 (pin-out identities based upon these):
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14985#post_12467535


----------



## psikey

eaglewings said:


> torq said:
> 
> 
> > Rob, the designer of the Mojo, says there's hiss with the SE846 (he mentions it earlier in this thread) - so if you can't hear that's a good thing ... but everyone has different sensitivity to hiss and differing thresholds of hearing - and there's a difference between "there is no hiss" and "I don't hear any hiss".
> ...




If I'm in a totally quite area with nothing playing and really concentrate then I can just perceive hiss with my SE846's. In other words, not an issue.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roscoeiii

maxh22 said:


> You should upgrade. The LG V10 produces good and engaging music no doubt but the mojo is in another league.
> 
> Here is how I felt about both.
> 
> ...


 
 Just got a Mojo and also own a V10. And I agree. Now I need to figure out the best way to connect the V10 to my Mojo. OTG cable or a micro-USB to microUSB cable. 

 The V10 micro USB out to my KSE1500 was also cutting out a bit. So I may need to exchange the V10 for another one while it is under warranty.


----------



## warrior1975

I have the same issue with my V10, worst usb jack ever. I can't even use the Mojo with it.


----------



## Roscoeiii

warrior1975 said:


> I have the same issue with my V10, worst usb jack ever. I can't even use the Mojo with it.


 
 Uh-oh, that's not good news. Try returning the V10?


----------



## AndrewH13

nokialover said:


> That's troubling, because I am planning on getting this combination and that is not a good sign for me.




With 846 I can hear a little hiss if I try with Hugo. Not with Mojo that I believe Rob said measures same as iPhone in this regard. I would certainly have no hesitation of 846 with Mojo, even if I was worried about silence before a track starts.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Seriously 

Has there been a significant product in recent memory without a dissenting review??
I do lots of reading before a blind purchas as do many of you. 


I didn't find a negative review of mojo anywhere


----------



## maxh22

roscoeiii said:


> Just got a Mojo and also own a V10. And I agree. Now I need to figure out the best way to connect the V10 to my Mojo. OTG cable or a micro-USB to microUSB cable.
> 
> The V10 micro USB out to my KSE1500 was also cutting out a bit. So I may need to exchange the V10 for another one while it is under warranty.


 
  
  


warrior1975 said:


> I have the same issue with my V10, worst usb jack ever. I can't even use the Mojo with it.


 
 Right now I am using a standard Microusb OTG cable and I plug in the stock micro to usb cable that came with the mojo. 
  
 Its a bulky portable solution and thats why im considering getting a black or silver dragon microusb otg to microusb cable. Not only is it shorter but it should improve the sound quality since there is more silver and less distortions in the cable.
  
 I'm not sure why the two of you are having issues with the usb jack on the V10, could it be that the cable you are using is loose?


----------



## Roscoeiii

maxh22 said:


> Right now I am using a standard Microusb OTG cable and I plug in the stock micro to usb cable that came with the mojo.
> 
> I'm not sure why the two of you are having issues with the usb jack on the V10, could it be that the cable you are using is loose?




Are you using a V10 & not having the problem? Since there is some wiggle in the phone's port, I am assuming it is the phone.


----------



## warrior1975

roscoeiii said:


> Uh-oh, that's not good news. Try returning the V10?




Too lazy. Lol. I'm getting a new phone anyway. I use the X7 with mojo works better. 

It's not the cable, it's definitely my usb jack. Phone doesn't charge correctly either unless it's face down and a little wight pulling the cord down to make a proper connection. Been that way for months. Never was a big issue, I have 2 spare batteries.


----------



## maxh22

warrior1975 said:


> Too lazy. Lol. I'm getting a new phone anyway. I use the X7 with mojo works better.
> 
> It's not the cable, it's definitely my usb jack. Phone doesn't charge correctly either unless it's face down and a little wight pulling the cord down to make a proper connection. Been that way for months. Never was a big issue, I have 2 spare batteries.


 
 Now that you mentioned it there does seem to be a slight wobble when I move the usb cable but it's never dropped out or anything like that. I tested it with my old Galaxy s4 and 5 and both wobble less. If it doesn't charge properly try using other cables and chargers. If you tryed other cables and chargers than you should RMA that phone.
  
 Eitherway the LG V10 and mojo makes a very weird and disproportionate stack since the v10 is so tall. Chord's upcoming accessory should fix that.


----------



## RedJohn456

x relic x said:


> That link says directly that it can't be used on the Mojo if you scroll down a bit.
> 
> You can purchase the L19 cable from Penon Audio for $31, but it looks like it's out of stock right now. This link can also be found in the third post of the thread.
> 
> ...


 

@UNOE they are back in stock, but super limited supplies, apparently its selling like hotcakes


----------



## Mojo ideas

indo79 said:


> After a month of waiting, just got my Mojo today, 3 hours into the initial charge, cannot wait! I think you may require a more powerful charger
> 
> I did notice, however, that the charging light will come on, then go off, then come on again, in about 5 second intervals. Anyone else experienced that?


----------



## Mojo ideas

I think you may require a more powerful charger


----------



## UNOE

redjohn456 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > That link says directly that it can't be used on the Mojo if you scroll down a bit.
> ...


 
 Ordered thanks


----------



## Roscoeiii

mojo ideas said:


> I think you may require a more powerful charger




In one case, switching cable helped me.


----------



## Mython

roscoeiii said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > I think you may require a more powerful charger
> ...


 
  
 Yes, Rob has remarked that some cables have unnecessarily high-resistance, which can cause some minor issues, and thus are best-avoided:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12300#post_12392610
  
 However, I think, in this instance, that John is probably correct that the charger needs upgrading.


----------



## masterpfa

skidxb said:


> Hi mates i am currently own fiio e17 with lg v10 now i am planning to upgrade with chord mojo unfortunatly i dont have a choice to audition mojo so guys please can you advaice me will chord mojo gonna make huge different in the sound instead e17
> Thanks


 
 I still own the E17 and also the  E18.
 But since I got the Mojo, these have never been used again, they have been consigned to that drawer with my Nokia 3110, cassette tapes and floppy discs.

 The one thing is you will need decent files preferably 16 Bit 44.1Khz or higher, although good results also have been reported with AAC files too.
 Decent headphones or IEM's also required


----------



## vapman

masterpfa said:


> I still own the E17 and also the  E18.
> But since I got the Mojo, these have never been used again, they have been consigned to that drawer with my Nokia 3110, cassette tapes and floppy discs.
> 
> The one thing is you will need decent files preferably 16 Bit 44.1Khz or higher, although good results also have been reported with AAC files too.
> Decent headphones or IEM's also required


 

 Can I have the nokia and tapes?


----------



## AGB100

There's no problem using the LG V10 with Mojo. The V10, btw, has the best mobile DAC I've heard, and obviously it is very convenient to use on the road with my Audeze LCD-X. The Mojo is better of course with the V10, but you need a good cable and connection to make it work the best. I have no issues with cable connections, at least no more than with older iPhones and HTC1-M8. The HTC refused to work with the Mojo.
  
 Otherwise I use the Mojo in what I think is the best configuration for it: on the desktop with Curious USB cable from Australia, USB REGEN, Fidelia Audio Player on new iMac using GoodHertz software - as opposed to the older iZotope engine. Wireworld Platinum wire to Audeze. The Mojo sounds superb!
  
 The USB Regen takes the Mojo to another level yet...totally relaxed and any digititis one may imagine should become a thing of the past. People speak of "organic" with  the Mojo and a few good DACs... Add REGEN and discover organic.


----------



## AGB100

RE LG5 and DAC module: Not available to the best of my knowledge and the one in the V10 is excellent...with the right headphones. I WAAAY prefer the V10 to the LG5 and just purchased a second in my family.


----------



## masterpfa

vapman said:


> Can I have the nokia and tapes?


 
 Let me just move the Radio Gram, Valves and Gramophone first..


----------



## doraymon

yadoo said:


> I have SE846, in fact two of them. No hiss from my side, even if I put volume to max. Mojo is quite famous to have smallest noise floor possible. Double check your cables!



I use a Silver Dragon.
What do you mean by check your cables?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Pure-Silver-Cable

Is the similar without the right angle for iPhone mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

peter hyatt said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Pure-Silver-Cable
> 
> Is the similar without the right angle for iPhone mojo?




No, it has no MFI chip inside. They specifically say in the description that it won't work with the Mojo. It's more for people that believe silver cable audio improvements.

Edit: your best choice for straight connectors seems to be the Lavricables solution, though at 3x the cost.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172158889773


----------



## maxh22

peter hyatt said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Pure-Silver-Cable
> 
> Is the similar without the right angle for iPhone mojo?


 
 Thanks for showing me this site. I finally bought a a microusb otg microusb cable that contains silver and is well priced ($30). I will give my impressions when It arrives. I think its coming from China.
  
 http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable


----------



## music4mhell

maxh22 said:


> peter hyatt said:
> 
> 
> > http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Pure-Silver-Cable
> ...


 
 I bought the other Micro USB oth cable from Penonaudio which is only $6 and i am enjoying it with combination of 2 ferrite cores


----------



## ade_hall

peter hyatt said:


> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Pure-Silver-Cable
> 
> Is the similar without the right angle for iPhone mojo?


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> No, it has no MFI chip inside. They specifically say in the description that it won't work with the Mojo. It's more for people that believe silver cable audio improvements.
> 
> Edit: your best choice for straight connectors seems to be the Lavricables solution, though at 3x the cost.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172158889773


 
  
 The short right angle from Taobao wasn't working out for me so I got the same guy to make me a 50cm with straight plugs, this actually has the best fitting connector in the too shalllow Mojo receptacle out of all the cables I've tried, it's a little loose at the iPhone end but not too bad


----------



## maxh22

music4mhell said:


> I bought the other Micro USB oth cable from Penonaudio which is only $6 and i am enjoying it with combination of 2 ferrite cores


 
 was it this one? http://penonaudio.com/Micro-USB-to-Micro-USB-OTG-Cable
  
 just curious, how long did it take to arrive to your doorstep?


----------



## music4mhell

maxh22 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the other Micro USB oth cable from Penonaudio which is only $6 and i am enjoying it with combination of 2 ferrite cores
> ...


 
 Yes, thanks for the link, i bought 2  and i feel no degradation in SQ.
 Previously i was using Monoprice Micro USB cable 28AWG with ferrite cor eon one end + 1 OTG cable.
  
 I have one small right angle Micro USB to Micro USB OTG, but that is not of good quality.
 But this Penon 1 is nice.


----------



## pinoyman

the mojo,
the primacy,
the music and me....


----------



## aangen

I think the reason why people cried snake oil on the Pono is Joe six pack knows who Neil Young is and may have heard about his device. Joe six pack is totally unaware that the Mojo exists. They aren't writing about it in monster truck magazine, or Rolling Stone for that matter. I don't have to hear a Pono to know it sounds great, knowing who designed it. I am certain of this though, everyone who listened to a Pono and could not hear a difference would say the same thing about the more expensive Mojo. But those who could appreciate the quality of the Pono would appreciate the quality of the Mojo.


----------



## uzi2

aangen said:


> I think the reason why people cried snake oil on the Pono is Joe six pack knows who Neil Young is and may have heard about his device. Joe six pack is totally unaware that the Mojo exists. They aren't writing about it in monster truck magazine, or Rolling Stone for that matter. I don't have to hear a Pono to know it sounds great, knowing who designed it. I am certain of this though, everyone who listened to a Pono and could not hear a difference would say the same thing about the more expensive Mojo. But those who could appreciate the quality of the Pono would appreciate the quality of the Mojo.


 

 ...and also at the time he chose to release the most lo-fi album ever.


----------



## masterpfa

aangen said:


> I think the reason why people cried snake oil on the Pono is Joe six pack knows who Neil Young is and may have heard about his device. Joe six pack is totally unaware that the Mojo exists. They aren't writing about it in monster truck magazine, or Rolling Stone for that matter. I don't have to hear a Pono to know it sounds great, knowing who designed it. I am certain of this though, everyone who listened to a Pono and could not hear a difference would say the same thing about the more expensive Mojo. But those who could appreciate the quality of the Pono would appreciate the quality of the Mojo.


 
 It's surprising how people who would not be described as audiophiles react when listening to the Mojo for the first time. I often offer friends or family the chance to listen to my Mojo but with their own earphones/HP's/IEM's.
  
 The smile is reward enough. But I must admit these people would not be spending £400 on a DAC in the first place.
  
 But I should add these same people probably have never used a DAC as an add on and have made do until now with their mobile phones.


----------



## AndrewH13

masterpfa said:


> It's surprising how people who would not be described as audiophiles react when listening to the Mojo for the first time.


 
  
 How you finding your Finder X1s with the Mojo? Are they available to buy yet in the UK?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Folks. Let's rock. It's Mojo time!


----------



## masterpfa

andrewh13 said:


> How you finding your Finder X1s with the Mojo? Are they available to buy yet in the UK?


 
 These are my favourite combination. I use the Finder on most occasions as they are quick and easy to inset and remove. For me great sound too.

 They are only available currently online as far as I am aware but Echobox will be one of the sponsors of CanJam London, may bring some along to sell?


----------



## landroni

joe bloggs said:


> The fact that you preserve the original samples as a precondition obviously doesn't make your interpolated samples any more accurate than any other method.





> Preserving the original sample points when upsampling, in a non-cheating workflow, would imply having a perfect brickwall filter of infinite length as the interpolation filter. Because otherwise there's simply no way the resampled audio can naturally pass through the original sample points.
> 
> IF (and that's a big IF) the megaburrito filter actually does what it claims, short of pulling an infinite computing miracle [...]


 
  
 My understanding of the math involved is admittedly limited, however the DS approach almost guarantees that NONE of the original samples make it to the output of the DAC. This is by design, as one cannot squeeze e.g. a 16-bit sample through a 1-bit switch (even when you have 3-5 of them working in unison). While R2R D/A conversion works on levels (high-bit, low-speed information), DS D/A conversion relies on changes (at heart: 1-bit, extremely-high-speed information). This means that DS takes the samples, transforms them into changes suitable for the 1-bit switches, and then proceeds with the complex wizardry and black-box algorithms to get some sound out of the limited information retained... Re-creating the samples will generally only be going to approximate the original input; a very, very good approximation, but an approximation nonetheless, if we're actually interested in fidelity.
  
 R2R doesn't have such limitations. If you take NOS designs, you can natively play ALL of the original samples (no conversions, no approximations, nothing). Of course, 16-bit 44.1 kHz sampling data will exhibit some (limited) aliasing distortion in the audible band, but not so 96 kHz material: all aliasing distortions will be constrained above 24 kHz frequencies, well outside the audible band. Schiit indeed claims that they can take original 44.1 kHz material and upsample it exactly while preserving all of the original samples. Personally I have no means to test these claims, but I am given to understand that Mike Moffat is preparing a white paper on these issues (which probably will be published when it will be published). The scant information that Mike has released on their algorithms is that to avoid the Parks-McClellan approximations a LOT of original (and unpublished) math work was required, including working around a division by zero problem. This may or may not address your "infinite computing miracle" concerns.
  
 As for the claims of "timing accuracy" (i.e. time-domain optimization and associated 3D holographic, soundstage/imaging arguments), detecting a difference may depend heavily on the actual system you're using. It seems that accurate soundstage---Schiit MB, Theta, Mojo---,  becomes obvious in good speaker setups (less so in headphones). Not necessarily expensive, as even things like KEF LS50 or Elac B6/UB5 will likely do the job. So if you have a chance, try plugging a FiiO DAP into a speaker system and compare it with a Mojo or a Schiit MB device... Maybe this would help.


----------



## Rob Watts

analogmusic said:


> Question for Rob : some companies use electrolytic capacitors in their signal paths for their Dacs, but I recall reading you do not.
> 
> Can you kindly write a few words why you do no use them, and what effect they have?
> 
> The Hugo and Mojo sounds very fast and punchy to me, without these techniques !


 
 Mojo/Hugo has one tantalum capacitor connecting the pulse array DAC to the combined output stage and I to V converter. Electrolytic capacitors have a lot more LF distortion than tantalum, and they sound soft and fat, and give some bloom to the lower registers. They can be used in a superficial attempt to balance the sound from a hard sounding unit; but like all balancing (or tuning) techniques, they ultimately do not work; you really need to solve the hardness problem in the first place. Some people like a soft bloated bass; but the problem with this is that adding softness means all bass sounds soft all the time. So when a musician/recording engineer/producer has a big soft bass, I want to hear it; but when they want a sharp fast tight bass, I want to hear that too; I don't want to hear the DAC adding its sound.
  
 The other problem with electrolytic caps is the leakage current takes 3 months to stabilise; you get the lowest distortion and impedance after 3 months. My feeling is that this is the biggest reason for electronics break-in problem in that when I design devices that do not have electrolytic caps in critical areas, there is little or no actual hardware break-in, and warm-up period is very fast.
  
 There are other factors about warm up and break-in, but they are more DAC specific problems, and these are issues I solved a very long time ago.
  
 Rob


----------



## AndrewH13

masterpfa said:


> These are my favourite combination. I use the Finder on most occasions as they are quick and easy to inset and remove. For me great sound too.
> 
> They are only available currently online as far as I am aware but Echobox will be one of the sponsors of CanJam London, may bring some along to sell?


 
  
 Will catch them and have a listen, thanks. Sounds like ie800s which I like with Mojo, one dynamic driver, extended freqs and super light.


----------



## HIFIMAD

Hi i have had a 2 hour demo of all chord dac s and the mojo is the best match for my headphones grado ps1000e the mojo will be a massive upgrade for you .its warmer sounding than the other chord  dac s and will be a good match with all headphones. i would like to chord to make a mojo t t .
  
 Hi no its much warmer more bass hugo is bright more detailed
  
 no you have to buy a camera connection kit for it to work on i devices


----------



## Rob Watts

landroni said:


> My understanding of the math involved is admittedly limited, however the DS approach almost guarantees that NONE of the original samples make it to the output of the DAC. This is by design, as one cannot squeeze e.g. a 16-bit sample through a 1-bit switch (even when you have 3-5 of them working in unison). While R2R D/A conversion works on levels (high-bit, low-speed information), DS D/A conversion relies on changes (at heart: 1-bit, extremely-high-speed information). This means that DS takes the samples, transforms them into changes suitable for the 1-bit switches, and then proceeds with the complex wizardry and black-box algorithms to get some sound out of the limited information retained... Re-creating the samples will generally only be going to approximate the original input; a very, very good approximation, but an approximation nonetheless, if we're actually interested in fidelity.
> 
> R2R doesn't have such limitations. If you take NOS designs, you can natively play ALL of the original samples (no conversions, no approximations, nothing). Of course, 16-bit 44.1 kHz sampling data will exhibit some (limited) aliasing distortion in the audible band, but not so 96 kHz material: all aliasing distortions will be constrained above 24 kHz frequencies, well outside the audible band. Schiit indeed claims that they can take original 44.1 kHz material and upsample it exactly while preserving all of the original samples. Personally I have no means to test these claims, but I am given to understand that Mike Moffat is preparing a white paper on these issues (which probably will be published when it will be published). The scant information that Mike has released on their algorithms is that to avoid the Parks-McClellan approximations a LOT of original (and unpublished) math work was required, including working around a division by zero problem. This may or may not address your "infinite computing miracle" concerns.
> 
> As for the claims of "timing accuracy" (i.e. time-domain optimization and associated 3D holographic, soundstage/imaging arguments), detecting a difference may depend heavily on the actual system you're using. It seems that accurate soundstage---Schiit MB, Theta, Mojo---,  becomes obvious in good speaker setups (less so in headphones). Not necessarily expensive, as even things like KEF LS50 or Elac B6/UB5 will likely do the job. So if you have a chance, try plugging a FiiO DAP into a speaker system and compare it with a Mojo or a Schiit MB device... Maybe this would help.


 
 Except the job of a DAC is *NOT* to reproduce the sampled data perfectly but to reproduce the original bandwidth limited analogue signal that was in the ADC before the signal was sampled. And to do this one must convert from a sampled signal and convert it to a continuous waveform - and that actually implies infinite oversampling, something that a R2R DAC can't do as they are limited to 16FS oversampling due to speed and glitch problems. That's one reason (there are many others too) why Mojo filters to 2048FS and has its DAC run at 104 MHz, unlike any other non Chord DAC's.
  
 The aliasing is certainly not limited - yes you can't hear the images directly - but what they do is degrade the timing of transients, which you categorically can hear and to extremely low levels. So aliasing makes a huge difference to sound quality, as it degrades the accuracy of transient information. Transients are used by the brain for perceiving sound-stage, pitch, timbre and of course the starting and stopping of notes. Ever wondered why conventional digital was so poor at reproducing timbre, why you can't follow the bass tune, why it does not image properly or why it all sounds so un-musical? Its mostly down to the uncertainty of transients caused by sampling the continuous analogue signal. Fortunately this is a DAC design problem - with an infinite tap length infinitely oversampled FIR filter it will perfectly recover the original bandwidth limited analogue signal in the ADC - its just that conventional DAC's do not do a good enough job of this.
  
 Another major problem with R2R DAC's is their complete inability to accurately reproduce small signals, as it is impossible to perfectly match the resistors - this is categorically not a problem for my pulse array DAC's as element mismatch creates fixed noise not distortion, as all the elements carry the audio signal (unlike R2R DAC's).
  
 Rob


----------



## Mojo ideas

aangen said:


> I think the reason why people cried snake oil on the Pono is Joe six pack knows who Neil Young is and may have heard about his device. Joe six pack is totally unaware that the Mojo exists. They aren't writing about it in monster truck magazine, or Rolling Stone for that matter. I don't have to hear a Pono to know it sounds great, knowing who designed it. I am certain of this though, everyone who listened to a Pono and could not hear a difference would say the same thing about the more expensive Mojo. But those who could appreciate the quality of the Pono would appreciate the quality of the Mojo.


 An interesting viewpoint but when we played Mojo to Graham Nash he said it was like being back in the studio with Neil and when asked would he like to have one he simply stated ***** Yes! So perhaps news of mojo will travel even in exulted circles.


----------



## tkteo

rob watts said:


> The aliasing is certainly not limited - yes you can't hear the images directly - but what they do is degrade the timing of transients, which you categorically can hear and to extremely low levels. So aliasing makes a huge difference to sound quality, as it degrades the accuracy of transient information. Transients are used by the brain for perceiving sound-stage, pitch, timbre and of course the starting and stopping of notes. Ever wondered why conventional digital was so poor at reproducing timbre, why you can't follow the bass tune, why it does not image properly or why it all sounds so un-musical? Its mostly down to the uncertainty of transients caused by sampling the continuous analogue signal. Fortunately this is a DAC design problem - with an infinite tap length infinitely oversampled FIR filter it will perfectly recover the original bandwidth limited analogue signal in the ADC - its just that conventional DAC's do not do a good enough job of this.


 
 Mr Watts,
  
 am I correct in inferring that your design principles for WTA therefore seeks to approach the challenge of reproducing the original analog signal at a more fundamental level, so to speak, and therefore the question I posed about pre-ringing and post-ringing is really not the crux of the challenge. Something that conventional DACs have to address but yet does not resolve deeper issues about digital audio?


----------



## Rob Watts

tkteo said:


> Mr Watts,
> 
> am I correct in inferring that your design principles for WTA therefore seeks to approach the challenge of reproducing the original analog signal at a more fundamental level, so to speak, and therefore the question I posed about pre-ringing and post-ringing is really not the crux of the challenge. Something that conventional DACs have to address but yet does not resolve deeper issues about digital audio?


 
 For a interpolation, or more accurately reconstruction filter, if you use an infinite tap length sinc FIR filter, you will reconstruct the original analogue signal in the ADC completely perfectly with no change whatsoever. But such a filter will have an inifinite amount of post and pre ringing - and this contradiction is solved when you realise that an impulse is not a legal signal, as it contains the same energy at FS/2 as at 1 kHz - so it is not bandwidth limited which requires zero output at FS/2. The idea that pre ringing is audibly bad is mistaken as an illegal (from sampling theory) test signal is being used. The filters that have the maximum pre-ringing using a non bandwidth limited signal is actually much more accurate in that when using a proper bandwidth limited signal will give the least differenct to the original un-sampled signal.
  
 So yes you are correct - I am trying to perfectly reproduce the original un-sampled analogue signal, and the best filter is one that has an infinite amount of pre-ringing using an illegal non bandwidth limited impulse response. The WTA filter is much closer to an ideal sinc function, so has huge levels of pre-ringing - but using a proper bandwidth limited signal will return a signal that is closer to being unchanged than any other reconstruction filter available today.
  
 And that's the primary reason why Mojo sounds like "you are there" because it more accurately reconstructs the analogue signal before it was sampled.
  
 Rob


----------



## tuna47

I am testing the 800s soon and wonder if the mojo will drive them to their max


----------



## Takeanidea

tuna47 said:


> I am testing the 800s soon and wonder if the mojo will drive them to their max


 

 Yes no problem - I have had the 800s for 3 years and am quite used to them by now. The Mojo I've owned since it's release and they make the HD800s sing


----------



## maxh22

Hi Mr.Watts,

Suppose you have two HD 800s plugged into a mojo would it be able to drive each head phone with authority? Would each headphone get the same amount of MW?


----------



## Takeanidea

maxh22 said:


> Hi Mr.Watts,
> 
> Suppose you have two HD 800s plugged into a mojo


 

 That is overkill


----------



## Starcruncher

I am wondering about the CCK for iPhone connection. I use it happily, although it is a little clunky. My question is whether or not this part of the chain makes it even worth looking into a nice USB cable. Is the entire system only as strong as the weakest link? Is a Moon Audio cable, for example, going to be held back by the CCK? I doubt Apple has made this item with audiophiles in mind.


----------



## Torq

tuna47 said:


> I am testing the 800s soon and wonder if the mojo will drive them to their max


 

 The Mojo does a pretty nice job of driving the HD800S and it'll certainly drive them WAY louder than I care to listen.
  
 I do find that to get the dynamics and bass that the HD800S are really capable of I have to drive them a bit harder (louder) than when feeding them from one of my (much) more powerful amplifiers (e.g. Ragnarok, WA5LE), but not obnoxiously so.  And while they never quite have the same degree of effortlessness in their presentation compared to the big amps, unless you compared them back to back you'd never know.
  

  
 I tend to find I have the Mojo set to about 30 clicks shy of it's maximum volume (it's hard to tell in the picture, but the volume balls are both dark blue), so there's plenty of volume adjustment left
  
 So ... drive them to their absolute maximum capability?  I'd say "not quite" ... but its indecently close!  And it's a combination that I enjoy and would have no problem with listening to all day.  Also, I can't think of anything else that's portable, or in the same price range, that's even close (the Mojo _easily_ trumps the RSA Intruder, ALO Audio International+ OE and AK120 here).


----------



## maxh22

torq said:


> The Mojo does a pretty nice job of driving the HD800S and it'll certainly drive them WAY louder than I care to listen.
> 
> I do find that to get the dynamics and bass that the HD800S are really capable of I have to drive them a bit harder (louder) than when feeding them from one of my (much) more powerful amplifiers (e.g. Ragnarok, WA5LE), but not obnoxiously so.  And while they never quite have the same degree of effortlessness in their presentation compared to the big amps, unless you compared them back to back you'd never know.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your input! 
  
 By the way, what dac are you using when the Ragnarok and WA5LE are hooked up?
  
 Besides dynamics, how transparent do you think the Mojo's amp is compared to your other amps?


----------



## chillaxing

Alright, finally did a full cycle with the mojo.
  
  
 Got about 7 hrs out of it.  This is with volume levels around red-yellow using only flac.  I think its safe to say that you won't get 8-10hrs of use out of it.   Reading this thread the average everyone is getting is 6-7hrs.


----------



## Torq

starcruncher said:


> I am wondering about the CCK for iPhone connection. I use it happily, although it is a little clunky. My question is whether or not this part of the chain makes it even worth looking into a nice USB cable. Is the entire system only as strong as the weakest link? Is a Moon Audio cable, for example, going to be held back by the CCK? I doubt Apple has made this item with audiophiles in mind.


 

 While a nice USB cable can't fix any issues introduced by the CCK, it will, at least, not make things worse!
  
 Just make sure whatever you buy is very flexible!  I have a set of the AudioQuest Cinnamon USB cables and they're all way too stiff for use anywhere but on a desktop, and that's regardless of whether they have the woven or plastic jacketing.
  
 Personally I prefer to use one of the cables that includes a "ripped from a CCK cable" chip.  It winds up being about the same cost as a CCK + good USB cable, is much neater and, if you order it a bit longer than the standard ones, you'll have no issues with stress on the Mojo's USB connector or the iPhone's lightning connector.


----------



## betula

chillaxing said:


> Alright, finally did a full cycle with the mojo.
> 
> 
> Got about 7 hrs out of it.  This is with volume levels around red-yellow using only flac.  I think its safe to say that you won't get 8-10hrs of use out of it.   Reading this thread the average everyone is getting is 6-7hrs.


 
 Before I did a full cycle at the beginning of my ownership I got around 5 hrs. Since I did a full cycle, I measured 8 hrs twice.


----------



## Starcruncher

torq said:


> While a nice USB cable can't fix any issues introduced by the CCK, it will, at least, not make things worse!
> 
> Just make sure whatever you buy is very flexible!  I have a set of the AudioQuest Cinnamon USB cables and they're all way too stiff for use anywhere but on a desktop, and that's regardless of whether they have the woven or plastic jacketing.
> 
> Personally I prefer to use one of the cables that includes a "ripped from a CCK cable" chip.  It winds up being about the same cost as a CCK + good USB cable, is much neater and, if you order it a bit longer than the standard ones, you'll have no issues with stress on the Mojo's USB connector or the iPhone's lightning connector.


 
  
 I had the Cinnamon for a day, but the micro USB was faulty and had to return it. You're right, it is too stiff to be transportable. What are these modded cables? I know Lavricables makes one, but I don't know if it has the CCK chip in it.


----------



## Torq

maxh22 said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> By the way, what dac are you using when the Ragnarok and WA5LE are hooked up?
> 
> Besides dynamics, how transparent do you think the Mojo's amp is compared to your other amps?


 

 Both the Ragnarok and WA5LE are being driven by my Yggdrasil.
  
 I'm working on choose another "big" DAC (which might well be a second Yggdrasil) for when I move the Ragnarok to another listening station/rig.
  
 The Mojo is highly transparent ... the "amp" section is pretty minimal (I think Rob said it's basically half a dozen transistors) and I would say it's about as unobtrusive as a standard line-out- but it's hard to say for sure since there is no way to isolate it from the "raw" DAC itself.


----------



## betula

BTW having bitperfect is  such a quality upgrade. I have bitperfect since week 2, I just find it worthwhile to draw attention to this, since it really improves sound, and I am not sure if new Mojo owners are aware of this.
  Using bitperfect in Foobar (with ASIO or WASAPI) gives you more dynamics, more punch, more transparency and clarity over YouTube HD for example.
 It is essential to go bitperfect. Read about it, if you do not know what I am talking about.


----------



## Torq

starcruncher said:


> I had the Cinnamon for a day, but the micro USB was faulty and had to return it. You're right, it is too stiff to be transportable. What are these modded cables? I know Lavricables makes one, but I don't know if it has the CCK chip in it.


 

 I use a Lavricable ... which as far as I know uses an authentication chip pulled from an actual Apple CCK cable (as opposed to some third-party emulation of the authentication chip).
  
 It's survived several iOS upgrades without issue (I'm on the latest non-beta release ... 9.3.1), including one that made major changes to CCK support.
  
 There's the FiiO L19 as well ... which I think is officially certified, but I've never seen one to know.


----------



## Mediahound

betula said:


> BTW having bitperfect is  such a quality upgrade. I have bitperfect since week 2, I just find it worthwhile to draw attention to this, since it really improves sound, and I am not sure if new Mojo owners are aware of this.
> Using bitperfect in Foobar (with ASIO or WASAPI) gives you more dynamics, more punch, more transparency and clarity over YouTube HD for example.
> It is essential to go bitperfect. Read about it, if you do not know what I am talking about.


 

 If you like BitPerfect, you should try Amarra or Audirvana.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

torq said:


> While a nice USB cable can't fix any issues introduced by the CCK, it will, at least, not make things worse!
> 
> Just make sure whatever you buy is very flexible!  I have a set of the AudioQuest Cinnamon USB cables and they're all way too stiff for use anywhere but on a desktop, and that's regardless of whether they have the woven or plastic jacketing.
> 
> Personally I prefer to use one of the cables that includes a "ripped from a CCK cable" chip.  It winds up being about the same cost as a CCK + good USB cable, is much neater and, if you order it a bit longer than the standard ones, you'll have no issues with stress on the Mojo's USB connector or the iPhone's lightning connector.


 

 Torq
  
 Well said. 
  
   I am wondering how the Chord Module will be, cost wise, compared to getting a good cable, but also...
  
 The module appears to offer a bit of external protection as it covers the other input devices.  I wonder if this will prove valuable, overall.


----------



## chillaxing

betula said:


> Before I did a full cycle at the beginning of my ownership I got around 5 hrs. Since I did a full cycle, I measured 8 hrs twice.


 
  
  
 This unit is about a month old but i'll run another full cycle to make sure.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

aangen said:


> I think the reason why people cried snake oil on the Pono is Joe six pack knows who Neil Young is and may have heard about his device. Joe six pack is totally unaware that the Mojo exists. They aren't writing about it in monster truck magazine, or Rolling Stone for that matter. I don't have to hear a Pono to know it sounds great, knowing who designed it. I am certain of this though, everyone who listened to a Pono and could not hear a difference would say the same thing about the more expensive Mojo. But those who could appreciate the quality of the Pono would appreciate the quality of the Mojo.


 

 Point taken.  
  
 I was really referring to online magazine reviews for the most part.  There are lots of blogger opinions and I even thought I finally found one dissenter on Mojo but it was more a silly rant about colors.
  
 It is just that in doing lots of online research, I had not seen any single product be so universally praised as Mojo.  This surprised me.  I did think there would be at least some magazine reviewer, perhaps hoping for some recognition, that would make the claim against it as some did with Pono.  
  
 Another point of the Pono 'snake oil' reviewers:  none touched upon any learning curve for the listener, while talking about the blind testing.


----------



## Starcruncher

torq said:


> I use a Lavricable ... which as far as I know uses an authentication chip pulled from an actual Apple CCK cable (as opposed to some third-party emulation of the authentication chip).
> 
> It's survived several iOS upgrades without issue (I'm on the latest non-beta release ... 9.3.1), including one that made major changes to CCK support.
> 
> There's the FiiO L19 as well ... which I think is officially certified, but I've never seen one to know.


 
  
 Thanks mate. He makes good stuff. I have a USB and some cable from him. Looks like I'll have to send him a message soon.


----------



## NaiveSound

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=162042272520&alt=web


Comes with some cables


----------



## Sound Eq

i gotta give it to mojo again, sometimes from life and its daily troubles, there is nothing that can calm you down besides a great dac/amp and a great headphone or iem and listen to songs that can help you forget abit about life and its worries, enjoying now my mojo setup 
  
 thanks Rob and chord for this amazing device


----------



## catoval55

naivesound said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=162042272520&alt=web
> 
> 
> Comes with some cables


 
 93.3 % feedback rating is asking for trouble. 99.9% and higher is my standard when buying on ebay. to each his/her own.


----------



## shultzee

catoval55 said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=162042272520&alt=web
> ...


 

 Agreed,   I wouldn't mess with a 93% seller.


----------



## raelamb

torq said:


> While a nice USB cable can't fix any issues introduced by the CCK, it will, at least, not make things worse!
> 
> Just make sure whatever you buy is very flexible!  I have a set of the AudioQuest Cinnamon USB cables and they're all way too stiff for use anywhere but on a desktop, and that's regardless of whether they have the woven or plastic jacketing.
> 
> Personally I prefer to use one of the cables that includes a "ripped from a CCK cable" chip.  It winds up being about the same cost as a CCK + good USB cable, is much neater and, if you order it a bit longer than the standard ones, you'll have no issues with stress on the Mojo's USB connector or the iPhone's lightning connector.


 

 Damn...I must be the only one who has this problem. I have both the Filo and lavricable and I find both are extremely "wonky" in terms of negotiating the "handshake" with my ipod touch and have just gone back to using the CCK. I'm constantly having to shut down the Touch and reset it when using these 2 cables. I just gave up.


----------



## NaiveSound

shultzee said:


> Agreed,   I wouldn't mess with a 93% seller.




But what made a negative feedback on the seller?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

shultzee said:


> Agreed,   I wouldn't mess with a 93% seller.


 

 Agreed.
  
 Plus, why not just get it new for the same price?


----------



## brent75

Damn you guys and this temptress of a thread. I'm seduced by it daily.
  
 Here's my dilemma: I dropped $700 on the OPPO-PM3 and HA-2 (via Amazon) a month ago. My intent was to use that combo as "the one" for all my uses. That includes nightly walks of the dogs in the neighborhood with my iPhone 5s + Onkyo HF Player...occasional music sessions on the couch via my laptop...and every once in a while on airplanes. I thought it sounded good for sure, but didn't knock my socks off. I'm not sure what my "bar" was for having spent $700, but I felt overall it was kind of boring...I missed some low-end...and I didn't feel the "smile on my face" descriptor I've read so many times on this thread.
  
 So I sent back the OPPOs within my 30-day window, and now I'm gonna have about $700 of Amazon credit to play with. Separate than the $700 credit I decided to order/audition the V-MODA Crossfade M-100s --- those may solve my need for a more exciting can while out on walks. They show up tomorrow. But I'm still gonna have $700 in credits to play with.
  
 I now find myself debating the Mojo vs a DAP. (and then of course I'll need to look at an open-backed pair of headphones to complement whichever closed pair I end up with)
  
Mojo

Nearly unanimous positive reviews about how amazing it sounds
Vouched for by everyone on here
Can double up as a DAC/AMP when using laptop at home
Extra nice because I don't really want an amp at home that requires to be plugged in -- I literally just grab my laptop from upstairs and run it down when I listen to music
Theoretically should be all I need, so I can just focus on finding the right pair of headphones
Doesn't require me to learn and fiddle with a new OS (I've been using Apple products for 15+ years now)
  


 DAP

Still an improvement over phone/laptop sound quality
Maybe enough of an improvement for me? (I wasn't bowled over by the HA-2 for $300...so my fear is I also wouldn't be bowled over by something twice as expensive)
Allows me to save on battery drain of phone by not using it as a player
Enormous upgrade in storage space -- I'm severely limited by 32GB iPhone storage
Could theoretically get a cheaper DAP (e.g. Cowon Plenue D for under $300) and then have $400ish left over for headphones
  
My Questions

Will Mojo make pretty much any headphone sound better? (e.g. let's say I like the V-Modas...will this improve even those?) Or is Mojo really only best suited for certain types of headphones?
Are there open-backed ones in the $300 - $500 range that really respond to Mojo? (e.g. Hifiman 400s, Fidelio X2, Sennheiser 600 or 650...)
  
 What say you?


----------



## warrior1975

If you get the Mojo you will have a stack. Only real drawback for me. I love my mojo, but I have a DAP too. If I had to chose, it'd be Mojo. There is just something about it that I love.


----------



## brent75

warrior1975 said:


> If you get the Mojo you will have a stack. Only real drawback for me. I love my mojo, but I have a DAP too. If I had to chose, it'd be Mojo. There is just something about it that I love.


 
 Yeah, forgot to mention that. I didn't necessarily hate the stack of iPhone/HA-2 I was forced to walk around with. But I had to always hold it vs putting it in my pocket. With the Mojo's funky shape, I'm not sure if it'll be even less "portable friendly" than the strapped stack I had (also factoring in the fact that you have to add the CCK).


----------



## Xacxac

$600 source paired with $100 head/ear phone = poor Mojo. 

I'd say 400s, but then the budget would be $600+$300.
Or if Mojo shape isn't fine, I'd say Fiio X7. Search previous posts & X7 thread for sound differences between them.

My personal choice: keep the Oppo PM and get Mojo. Pair them with your iPhone. Done. I'd avoid open-back for flight listening session. I'd throw you from the plane if you sat beside me with open-back. 

I agree with xRelicx opinion below. VModa is very colored for my taste.


----------



## x RELIC x

brent75 said:


> Damn you guys and this temptress of a thread. I'm seduced by it daily.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: I dropped $700 on the OPPO-PM3 and HA-2 (via Amazon) a month ago. My intent was to use that combo as "the one" for all my uses. That includes nightly walks of the dogs in the neighborhood with my iPhone 5s + Onkyo HF Player...occasional music sessions on the couch via my laptop...and every once in a while on airplanes. I thought it sounded good for sure, but didn't knock my socks off. I'm not sure what my "bar" was for having spent $700, but I felt overall it was kind of boring...I missed some low-end...and I didn't feel the "smile on my face" descriptor I've read so many times on this thread.
> 
> ...




My 2 cents...

The Mojo will sound better than 95% of the DAPs out there, and 100% within the same price range. In technical ability it will shatter them, _but there is personal preferences at play here_. The trouble is being able to demo something that 'clicks' with you. For example, many users like the FiiO X7 but I found it too 'holographic' too 'forced'. All the detail was brought out to the forefront and didn't sound as natural as the Mojo. The Mojo has a natural depth and soundstage while bringing out all the detail. Soft sounds sound soft and hard sounds sound hard, again, more natural. For my money I'd go for the Mojo.

Personally I find the V-Moda M-100 to be WAY too bass heavy with not much magic in the mid range and I find them very uncomfortable for any length of time (with the XL pads as well). Not recommended as they will pretty much colour everything. They can be a fun headphone, sure, but that's about it IMO. Others are welcome to disagree. I found the Mojo to make them _slightly_ better, but not to any degree that I'd recommend them at this level.

I haven't heard many headphones in the $300-$500 range (I skipped to the $1K+ range) but from what I've read the PM-3 was already a good choice and the PM-2 would be a better choice. I feel that from what you describe that the HA-2 may have been the limiting factor for what you were looking for.

Edit: The Audeze Sine is getting some praise and it's within your price range. You should look in to them.


----------



## brent75

x relic x said:


> My 2 cents...
> 
> The Mojo will sound better than 95% of the DAPs out there, and 100% within the same price range. In technical ability it will shatter them, _but there is personal preferences at play here_. The trouble is being able to demo something that 'clicks' with you. For example, many users like the FiiO X7 but I found it too 'holographic' too 'forced'. All the detail was brought out to the forefront and didn't sound as natural as the Mojo. The Mojo has a natural depth and soundstage while bringing out all the detail. Soft sounds sound soft and hard sounds sound hard, again, more natural. For my money I'd go for the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
 Great info - thanks. The challenge definitely seems to be piecing together a system (often one part at a time) without having everything already at your disposal so you can instantaneously see what your favorite combo is. You hate to throw the baby out with the bathwater (e.g. giving up on PM-3 when the problem may have been the HA-2)...but when you're at the mercy of 30-day return periods you really have no choice.
  
 I loved how the PM-3 fit and felt, and it mostly sounded pretty dang good. But I found it sounded best at home on the couch and lost it's oomph when I was outdoors walking the dogs. And that's where I planned on using it the most: out and about. So my "theory" was that if I got a more colored/exaggerated can that wasn't Beats crap, that may actually be the best bet for dog walking (and then I can still get a nice open pair for at-home listening). And by returning the $300 DAC/AMP and saving $150 on the headphones I may actually end up with something that I like the sound of better. Who knows -- that theory may be sound, or it may be crap and I end up returning the V-Modas to try the Beyerdynamic T-51i next.


----------



## x RELIC x

brent75 said:


> Great info - thanks. The challenge definitely seems to be piecing together a system (often one part at a time) without having everything already at your disposal so you can instantaneously see what your favorite combo is. You hate to throw the baby out with the bathwater (e.g. giving up on PM-3 when the problem may have been the HA-2)...but when you're at the mercy of 30-day return periods you really have no choice.
> 
> I loved how the PM-3 fit and felt, and it mostly sounded pretty dang good. But I found it sounded best at home on the couch and lost it's oomph when I was outdoors walking the dogs. And that's where I planned on using it the most: out and about. So my "theory" was that if I got a more colored/exaggerated can that wasn't Beats crap, that may actually be the best bet for dog walking (and then I can still get a nice open pair for at-home listening). And by returning the $300 DAC/AMP and saving $150 on the headphones I may actually end up with something that I like the sound of better. Who knows -- that theory may be sound, or it may be crap and I end up returning the V-Modas to try the Beyerdynamic T-51i next.




Makes perfect sense. We all have different uses and it seems like you've thought it out well. For your use then the M-100 may serve its purpose. Out of curiosity, have you considered IEMs as well? Also, you may have missed my edit to trying out the Audeze Sine...

https://www.audeze.com/products/sine-series/sine-ear-headphone


----------



## Mython

Is anyone else experiencing a reluctance for this thread (only this Mojo thread) to load properly in their browser?
  
 It keeps loading normally for me, except with no actual posts visible, and the posts only seem to appear after I've reloaded it a few times.
  
 Other threads are working perfectly normally, for me.


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> Is anyone else experiencing a reluctance for this thread (only this Mojo thread) to load properly in their browser?
> 
> It keeps loading normally for me, except with no actual posts visible, and the posts only seem to appear after I've reloaded it a few times.
> 
> Other threads are working perfectly normally, for me.




There are some glitches going that affect different threads for me, but not this thread. Head Fi was down for some time for me yesterday.

Bad internet mojo....

Edit: Now I see this thread going funky..


----------



## maxh22

brent75 said:


> Great info - thanks. The challenge definitely seems to be piecing together a system (often one part at a time) without having everything already at your disposal so you can instantaneously see what your favorite combo is. You hate to throw the baby out with the bathwater (e.g. giving up on PM-3 when the problem may have been the HA-2)...but when you're at the mercy of 30-day return periods you really have no choice.
> 
> I loved how the PM-3 fit and felt, and it mostly sounded pretty dang good. But I found it sounded best at home on the couch and lost it's oomph when I was outdoors walking the dogs. And that's where I planned on using it the most: out and about. So my "theory" was that if I got a more colored/exaggerated can that wasn't Beats crap, that may actually be the best bet for dog walking (and then I can still get a nice open pair for at-home listening). And by returning the $300 DAC/AMP and saving $150 on the headphones I may actually end up with something that I like the sound of better. Who knows -- that theory may be sound, or it may be crap and I end up returning the V-Modas to try the Beyerdynamic T-51i next.


 
  
 Regarding the DAP vs MOJO argument, do you want the very best sound you can get for your money or would you rather have a convienent but sonically less capable and engaging solution that does it all? I love to walk and listen to music myself and since I own an LG V10 (has a Sabre amp and dac similar to the Oppo HA-2) I can conveniently just plug in my IEMs or headphones and take a walk outside. I usually take walks with my IE 80 IEM's and with the V10 I was pretty sure I was reaching the upper limits of what the IEM's were capable of.
  
 Then I did what turned out to be both a blessing and a curse. I plugged it into the MOJO. The SQ improved several tiers and I was much more engaged than using the V10. After that experience each time I plugged in the IE 80's into the V10 it made me a little bit sad inside. I constantly craved the sound that the mojo was producing. It produced a neutral warm and deep sound. The V10's was detailed but lacked warmth and had a lot less depth.
  
 So in my opinion, if I were you, I would buy myself either a very good pair of closed back headphones and stack it with a phone and mojo or buy myself an open back pair of headphones to use at home and IEM's for your dog walks. 
  
 When music sounds beautiful you just know it. You don't question it, you are engaged and happy to be enjoying it.


----------



## maxh22

mython said:


> Is anyone else experiencing a reluctance for this thread (only this Mojo thread) to load properly in their browser?
> 
> It keeps loading normally for me, except with no actual posts visible, and the posts only seem to appear after I've reloaded it a few times.
> 
> Other threads are working perfectly normally, for me.


 
 Yes I had that same issue but it resolved itself in a minutes time.


----------



## brent75

x relic x said:


> Makes perfect sense. We all have different uses and it seems like you've thought it out well. For your use then the M-100 may serve its purpose. Out of curiosity, have you considered IEMs as well? Also, you may have missed my edit to trying out the Audeze Sine...
> 
> https://www.audeze.com/products/sine-series/sine-ear-headphone


 
 Funny you ask -- it was IEMs that got me to this site years ago. I currently have a pair of Westone W30s with foam tips that I love. But I've come to realize I only love them for two uses: exercise and mowing. They're good at isolating on the plane, but I don't love (1) the pressure changing feeling inside my ear canals (doesn't bother me on the ground) and (2) the hassle to take out/put back in/take out/put back in during flights. So thankfully I've designated their use...I've been happy with it for years...and I've never looked back. (definitely don't need another reason to spend money)
  
 I have indeed followed the SINE thread/news/reviews pretty closely. I would love to try it for sure. But after everything I poured into the OPPO solution, I wanted to start with a less expensive alternative (e.g. V-Modas or Beyerdynamics)...and then work my way up if they didn't solve it. Also, SINE is not on Amazon (and subsequently not on Prime)...and the Cipher cable version is apparently backordered by several weeks.
  
 Which headphones I ultimately end up with is taking up plenty of my headspace already --- it's hard to figure out how best to allocate my $700 in Amazon credits.
  
 (need an emoticon for First World Problems)


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> When music sounds beautiful you just know it. You don't question it, you are engaged and happy to be enjoying it.


 
  
  
 True, that...


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> Yes I had that same issue but it resolved itself in a minutes time.




I just had to switch from desktop to mobile then back to desktop to resolve my thread display issue.


----------



## brent75

xacxac said:


> $600 source paired with $100 head/ear phone = poor Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, when all is said and done I may end up going back to the PM-3 and trying it with MOJO.
  
 I originally wanted to get one open pair (home) and one closed pair (walks, airplanes). Then I read more about the OPPO PM-3 and wondered if it could be a jack of all trades for me (and allow me to just get one pair). Sort of a closed pair that could sound open, if you will. So I splurged on it (adding the HA-2) and found myself agreeing with commentary that it was a little bit boring and lacked some low-end oomph thatI found myself wanting. Not a basshead by any stretch, but I wanted kick drums to actually KICK a little. Also, I found that I kept turning the overall volume up on the HA-2 to bring up the bass --- I'm just not a fan of bass boost. And with that, I was getting past a volume level I was comfortable with for my ears. I want it to sound great at lower levels (hence my wondering if I need a colored pair vs neutral for the dog walks).
  
 Maybe what I want would actually happen when paired with the MOJO vs the HA-2 --- that's what I simply don't know. But I find myself wishfully nodding when I read adjectives like "musicality" and "warm" and "deep" and "fun." I WANT ME SOME OF THAT.
  
 And that's why I find myself in this rabbit hole of theories. And yes, trust me -- I would never try an open pair on an airplane.


----------



## maxh22

brent75 said:


> Yeah, when all is said and done I may end up going back to the PM-3 and trying it with MOJO.
> 
> I originally wanted to get one open pair (home) and one closed pair (walks, airplanes). Then I read more about the OPPO PM-3 and wondered if it could be a jack of all trades for me (and allow me to just get one pair). Sort of a closed pair that could sound open, if you will. So I splurged on it (adding the HA-2) and found myself agreeing with commentary that it was a little bit boring and lacked some low-end oomph thatI found myself wanting. Not a basshead by any stretch, but I wanted kick drums to actually KICK a little. Also, I found that I kept turning the overall volume up on the HA-2 to bring up the bass --- I'm just not a fan of bass boost. And with that, I was getting past a volume level I was comfortable with for my ears. I want it to sound great at lower levels (hence my wondering if I need a colored pair vs neutral for the dog walks).
> 
> ...


 
 Go with the Pm-3 and mojo!


----------



## Mython

brent75 said:


> .... when all is said and done I may end up going back to the PM-3 and trying it with MOJO.
> 
> Maybe what I want would actually happen when paired with the MOJO vs the HA-2 --- that's what I simply don't know. But I find myself wishfully nodding when I read adjectives like "musicality" and "warm" and "deep" and "fun." I WANT ME SOME OF THAT.
> 
> And that's why I find myself in this rabbit hole of theories. And yes, trust me -- I would never try an open pair on an airplane.


 
  
  


mccol said:


> searchofsub said:
> 
> 
> > What headphone is best pairing with Chord Mojo?
> ...


 
  


starcruncher said:


> dryvadeum said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here using the mojo with HD650s? I got to briefly hear the combo the other day and it sounded really laid back and smooth - the kind of sound I'm looking for. Just want to make sure the mojo can sufficiently drive them before I buy them so would like to hear some experiences.
> ...


 
  


lukeap69 said:


> howdy said:
> 
> 
> > Jamming to the Mojo/X5 and Oppo PM3, what a great combo!!
> ...


----------



## harpo1

maxh22 said:


> Go with the Pm-3 and mojo!


 
 I agree great combo!  Lovin mine.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> Is anyone else experiencing a reluctance for this thread (only this Mojo thread) to load properly in their browser?
> 
> It keeps loading normally for me, except with no actual posts visible, and the posts only seem to appear after I've reloaded it a few times.
> 
> Other threads are working perfectly normally, for me.


 
  
 Same here. Only this thread. The posts are being displayed on the right side of the screen as a narrow strip, like on a smartphone's screen.
  
 I tried Relic's method. The fix was only temporary. When I navigate to a different page in the thread and try to get back to the page that was fixed, it goes back to displaying it as a narrow strip.


----------



## Skyyyeman

Strange, for me this thread works fine, but the SE846 Impressions thread for me produces the text in the narrow column on the right.


----------



## Xacxac

brent75 said:


> Great info - thanks. The challenge definitely seems to be piecing together a system (often one part at a time) without having everything already at your disposal so you can instantaneously see what your favorite combo is. You hate to throw the baby out with the bathwater (e.g. giving up on PM-3 when the problem may have been the HA-2)...but when you're at the mercy of 30-day return periods you really have no choice.




Why don't you find a good local audio shop and demo some good stuffs?




x relic x said:


> Makes perfect sense. We all have different uses and it seems like you've thought it out well. For your use then the M-100 may serve its purpose. Out of curiosity, have you considered IEMs as well?






brent75 said:


> I originally wanted to get one open pair (home) and one closed pair (walks, airplanes). Then I read more about the OPPO PM-3 and wondered if it could be a jack of all trades for me (and allow me to just get one pair). Sort of a closed pair that could sound open, if you will. So I splurged on it (adding the HA-2) and found myself agreeing with commentary that it was a little bit boring and lacked some low-end oomph thatI found myself wanting. Not a basshead by any stretch, but I wanted kick drums to actually KICK a little. Also, I found that I kept turning the overall volume up on the HA-2 to bring up the bass --- I'm just not a fan of bass boost. And with that, I was getting past a volume level I was comfortable with for my ears. I want it to sound great at lower levels (hence my wondering if I need a colored pair vs neutral for the dog walks).
> 
> Maybe what I want would actually happen when paired with the MOJO vs the HA-2 --- that's what I simply don't know. But I find myself wishfully nodding when I read adjectives like "musicality" and "warm" and "deep" and "fun." I WANT ME SOME OF THAT.
> 
> And that's why I find myself in this rabbit hole of theories. And yes, trust me -- I would never try an open pair on an airplane.




If you like VModa sound & you're after energetic/speedy/impactful bass, $300ish open-back won't make it. I'd consider (c)IEM (or closed back) as seal is extremely important for good bass. HE400s, even though it's a planar, it's sound is closer to dynamic than planar.



brent75 said:


> They're good at isolating on the plane, but I don't love (1) the pressure changing feeling inside my ear canals (doesn't bother me on the ground) and (2) the hassle to take out/put back in/take out/put back in during flights. So thankfully I've designated their use...I've been happy with it for years...and I've never looked back. (definitely don't need another reason to spend money)




Actually, there is an easy way to equalize ears even with IEMs on. https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A//fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%25C3%25A9ance_tubaire_volontaire

It's quite hard to achieve, easy to do once you know how.


----------



## ravid350

Received my mojo couple of days ago. Its a brilliant piece of kit.
 It sounds stunning straight out of my laptop driving my headphones or plugged into my integrated amp driving my hi-fi speakers. It's perfect for my usage 80% headphones and 20% speakers. 
  
 Initially I was not a fan of it's aesthetics and just bought for it's performance. But I was wrong it looks stunning in the flesh than in the pics.


----------



## Mojo ideas

takeanidea said:


> That is overkill


 It isn't a problem at all as two pairs of HD 800s are less of a load and so are easier to drive than the average single pair of high spec low impedance IEMs


----------



## masterpfa

maxh22 said:


> Then I did what turned out to be both a blessing and a curse. I plugged it into the MOJO. The SQ improved several tiers and I was much more engaged than using the V10. After that experience each time I plugged in the IE 80's into the V10 it made me a little bit sad inside. I constantly craved the sound that the mojo was producing. It produced a neutral warm and deep sound. The V10's was detailed but lacked warmth and had a lot less depth.
> 
> When music sounds beautiful you just know it. You don't question it, you are engaged and happy to be enjoying it.


 
  
 The Mojo can do that. It definitely gets you wanting to hear more and sometimes that leads you down the path of better more expensive equipment.

 At the end of the day it's always about the music and your own personal enjoyment of the listening experience


----------



## Ike1985

sound eq said:


> i gotta give it to mojo again, sometimes from life and its daily troubles, there is nothing that can calm you down besides a great dac/amp and a great headphone or iem and listen to songs that can help you forget abit about life and its worries, enjoying now my mojo setup
> 
> thanks Rob and chord for this amazing device


 
  
 Try the B1 module with your U12's!  -_^ Loving mine, I wanted a reduction in mid bass and a more sparkly treble, I got those AND a wider soundstage and better instrument placement within the stage.


----------



## eltorrete

brent75 said:


> Funny you ask -- it was IEMs that got me to this site years ago. I currently have a pair of Westone W30s with foam tips that I love. But I've come to realize I only love them for two uses: exercise and mowing. They're good at isolating on the plane, but I don't love (1) the pressure changing feeling inside my ear canals (doesn't bother me on the ground) and (2) the hassle to take out/put back in/take out/put back in during flights. So thankfully I've designated their use...I've been happy with it for years...and I've never looked back. (definitely don't need another reason to spend money)
> 
> I have indeed followed the SINE thread/news/reviews pretty closely. I would love to try it for sure. But after everything I poured into the OPPO solution, I wanted to start with a less expensive alternative (e.g. V-Modas or Beyerdynamics)...and then work my way up if they didn't solve it. Also, SINE is not on Amazon (and subsequently not on Prime)...and the Cipher cable version is apparently backordered by several weeks.
> 
> ...


 
 I have the V-MODA Crossfade Wireless that basically sound like the M-100 and I'm happy with the mojo.
  
 It's a fun sound, but it is also true that in long hear a little tired.
  
 to listen to electronic music or are very interesting.


----------



## EagleWings

ike1985 said:


> Try the B1 module with your U12's!  -_^ Loving mine, I wanted a reduction in mid bass and a more sparkly treble, I got those AND a wider soundstage and better instrument placement within the stage.


 
  
 How is the background on the A12 with the Mojo? Totally dark or is there a slight hissing?


----------



## sharon124

Hi friends , i need your help.
1.If use mojo with new ipad pro 9.7 , apple CCK use with iphone 6, still can use to connect mojo?

2. Any one has that experience?
3. How was the sound?

Thanks so much for great support.


----------



## Mediahound

sharon124 said:


> Hi friends , i need your help.
> 1.If use mojo with new ipad pro 9.7 , apple CCK use with iphone 6, still can use to connect mojo?
> 
> 2. Any one has that experience?
> ...


 

 1. Yes, one at a time.
 2. Yes. 
 3. Sounds the same to me.


----------



## sharon124

Bro , thx so much for fast response .
For my 3rd question , you mention same mean , iphone 6 + mojo sound same as ipad pro 9.7 +mojo?


----------



## Torq

eaglewings said:


> How is the background on the A12 with the Mojo? Totally dark or is there a slight hissing?


 
  
 When I auditioned them (well, the U12 - but it's the same thing minus the custom moldings), I could hear no hiss at all with the Mojo (and with my current SE846 I do hear a very very low level hiss).
  
 A12's are my next purchase specifically to pair with the Mojo - hopefully able to turn that around before my next major trip.


----------



## Prometeia

Has anyone managed to get this to work with a USB type c input. Having no luck with a LG g5.


----------



## Torq

prometeia said:


> Has anyone managed to get this to work with a USB type c input. Having no luck with a LG g5.


 
  
 Can't comment on using with the LG G5 (since I assume that needs an OTG configuration) ... but I run a USB C to micro USB cable directly out of my Mac Book (the new retina model) into the Mojo with no issues.


----------



## lurk

LG LA4700 LED TV > optical out > Mojo > HE400i
 Star Wars : Force Awakens
  
 it got the headset rumbling together with all tht bass!


----------



## Tstorey

Got my mojo risin'. Sometime between 0730 and 1200 tomorrow, at least according to DPD couriers. Am very excited to see what the 1100 pages of fuss is all about 

Shame I'm away on business until 2200 tomorrow really. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Signal2Noise

prometeia said:


> Has anyone managed to get this to work with a USB type c input. Having no luck with a LG g5.


 
 Don't know specifically about the LG G5 but my Windows Phone 950XL has USB-C and it's a no-go. Turns out that Windows Phone does not support USB Audio Class 2 which is what the Mojo needs. Do you have a specific USB-C OTG adapter/cable? Does the LG support AC2?


----------



## Mojo ideas

lurk said:


> LG LA4700 LED TV > optical out > Mojo > HE400i
> Star Wars : Force Awakens
> 
> it got the headset rumbling together with all tht bass!


 You might be pleased to know that all the music and dialogue for the latest StarWars Movie was mastered on Chord Electronics Equipment at Skywalker Ranch studios in California we were advised this by Leslie Anne Jones who is the Engineering manager there. So you are truly getting a mastering quality experience


----------



## EagleWings

torq said:


> When I auditioned them (well, the U12 - but it's the same thing minus the custom moldings), I could hear no hiss at all with the Mojo (and with my current SE846 I do hear a very very low level hiss).
> 
> A12's are my next purchase specifically to pair with the Mojo - hopefully able to turn that around before my next major trip.




Cool. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Daniel Patino

Is any of the Grado headphones performing great with Mojo?


----------



## musiclvr

daniel patino said:


> Is any of the Grado headphones performing great with Mojo?



My RS1is are fantastic with the Mojo! The Mojo really controls the treble so well it's like he RS1i is a different headphone at times.


----------



## masterpfa

prometeia said:


> Has anyone managed to get this to work with a USB type c input. Having no luck with a LG g5.


 
 I have with my Nexus 6P.
 Using the supplied cable with the Mojo into the USB Type C adapter I obtained from here. I also obtained this


----------



## Ike1985

eaglewings said:


> How is the background on the A12 with the Mojo? Totally dark or is there a slight hissing?




No hiss, I almost got rid of Mojo because of how it paired with A12, but now with the B1 module, I love it and would never sell it. See the 64 audio thread for my review, page 325-326.


----------



## Ike1985

mojo ideas said:


> You might be pleased to know that all the music and dialogue for the latest StarWars Movie was mastered on Chord Electronics Equipment at Skywalker Ranch studios in California we were advised this by Leslie Anne Jones who is the Engineering manager there. So you are truly getting a mastering quality experience




Whoa...that's sick. I'm going to have to get the movie in HD then.


----------



## musiclvr

ike1985 said:


> No hiss, I almost got rid of Mojo because of how it paired with A12, but now with the B1 module, I love it and would never sell it. See the 64 audio thread for my review, page 325-326.



What is the B1 module?


----------



## Ike1985

musiclvr said:


> What is the B1 module?




https://www.64audio.com/product/ADEL-B1-Auto-Modules


----------



## musiclvr

ike1985 said:


> https://www.64audio.com/product/ADEL-B1-Auto-Modules



Thank you kindly for the link @iKE1985


----------



## Prometeia

masterpfa said:


> I have with my Nexus 6P.
> Using the supplied cable with the Mojo into the USB Type C adapter I obtained from here. I also obtained this





Thanks I will order these.


----------



## EagleWings

ike1985 said:


> No hiss, I almost got rid of Mojo because of how it paired with A12, but now with the B1 module, I love it and would never sell it. See the 64 audio thread for my review, page 325-326.


 
  
 Thanks! Yeah, I saw your posts on B1. Thanks for sharing that. My A10 is going to ship with the B1. Should be arriving in 2 weeks. Really looking forward to it.
  
 Good to know that there is no hiss. Because I have almost made my mind up to get the Mojo. If only I could demo it with my A10, that will be even better..


----------



## EagleWings

Any Mojo owners in the Austin,TX area?


----------



## warrior1975

Found a great usb cable for the LG V10, bought a battery pack, came with the perfect cable. Charges great, I'm hoping I can use it with the Mojo. 

Made by Blackweb.


----------



## Mahler10

My Asus laptop has stopped recognising my Mojo on any of it's USB ports. It no longer appears at all in the WIndows 10 device manager. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Mojo drivers and the USB drivers and using different USB to micro USB cables, but nothing works. This is very frustrating!  Has anyone had similar issues? Any suggestions would be very welcome.


----------



## matt8268

mahler10 said:


> My Asus laptop has stopped recognising my Mojo on any of it's USB ports. It no longer appears at all in the WIndows 10 device manager. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Mojo drivers and the USB drivers and using different USB to micro USB cables, but nothing works. This is very frustrating!  Has anyone had similar issues? Any suggestions would be very welcome.


 
  
  Noooooooo! My new Mojo I've been enjoying for the past week just had its USB stop working this morning. Looks to be a similar issue to Mahler10's, as well as at least one other user's issue I found from searching (that issue required a replacement unit, which I think is what I will need). I tried all the troubleshooting tips I could find...nothing.


----------



## captblaze

mahler10 said:


> My Asus laptop has stopped recognising my Mojo on any of it's USB ports. It no longer appears at all in the WIndows 10 device manager. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Mojo drivers and the USB drivers and using different USB to micro USB cables, but nothing works. This is very frustrating!  Has anyone had similar issues? Any suggestions would be very welcome.


 
  
  
 system restore to a time you know that Mojo worked... if that doesn't work you should RMA your Mojo


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Cable question for iPhone users:  The cables mentioned in the 3rd post, one is 11cm while the other is 6cm. 
  
 Has anyone found a better and neater stack via _*sizing?*_  I believe the Larvicables can be purchased at a requested size for the same price. I am thinking short connection might be best.


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> Cable question for iPhone users:  The cables mentioned in the 3rd post, one is 11cm while the other is 6cm.
> 
> Has anyone found a better and neater stack via _*sizing?*_  I believe the Larvicables can be purchased at a requested size for the same price. I am thinking short connection might be best.


 
  
 I'd like to see more of these specialist cables offering a right-angled plug option.


----------



## noobandroid

mython said:


> I'd like to see more of these specialist cables offering a right-angled plug option.



available on android but not on idevice?


----------



## Mython

noobandroid said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see more of these specialist cables offering a right-angled plug option.
> ...


 
  
 Oh, there are *some* iDevice cables with right-angled plugs:
  





  
  
 I'd just like to see it becoming _*more* common_, for short cables intended for pocket-use with small devices such as Mojo (I'm referring to _all _cable types, not just iDevice ones)
  
 Ironically, Peter mentioned the only one from the list in post #3, that does not have right-angled cables.
  
 I feel that right-angled cables potentially reduce the amount of leverage inadvertently exerted upon microUSB sockets, and also often reduce the amount the wire portion of a cable will protrude.


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> Oh, there are *some* iDevice cables with right-angled plugs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ?


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> ?


 
  
  
 I can't find any conclusive information on that cable:
  
 http://labkable.com/brands/Labkable-Pro-Series.html
  
  
 Perhaps it is a prototype, not yet listed on their website. It might be the angle of the photograph, but it looks to me as though the USB plug is _not_ right-angled, and that would be a bit odd, since the lightning end _is_ right-angled.
  
 The only lightning cables I can see on their website, at the moment, have fullsize USB plugs, rather than our requirements, of a *micro*USB plug.


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> I can't find any conclusive information on that cable:
> 
> http://labkable.com/brands/Labkable-Pro-Series.html
> 
> ...


 I think it came out last week.


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find any conclusive information on that cable:
> ...


 
  
  
 OK, well let me know if you find any definite information, and I'll then add it to post #3


----------



## EagleWings

@Mython,
  
*Edit: Please ignore the post. I just figured that you had already linked a post regarding this cable. My bad... *
  
 Another option that could be listed under the _*Connecting Mojo to Devices via 3.5mm Co-Axial*_ section. Do you think adding the key-words *Fiio X3ii, X5ii, X7* to the section title will help someone who are not sure what cable to buy to connect the Fiio devices? It took a while for me to figure out a few months back. Just my 2 cents..
  
http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html
  


  
 Thanks!


----------



## noobandroid

eaglewings said:


> @Mython
> , another option that could be listed under the _*Connecting Mojo to Devices via 3.5mm Co-Axial*_ section. Do you think adding the key-words *Fiio X3ii, X5ii, X7* to the section title will help someone who are not sure what cable to buy to connect the Fiio devices? It took a while for me to figure out a few months back. Just my 2 cents..
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html
> ...



moon audio cables are expensive when buying for overseas shipping, i used to consider them but the shipping cost is "wow"


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## Kermy

matt8268 said:


>


 
  
 Happened to my Mojo...twice. Exchanged it the first time, then returned it the second time. Waiting to hear back from the dealer as to what went wrong before buying it again.


----------



## michaelgordon

Quote:Originally Posted by *noobandroid* 



 moon audio cables are expensive when buying for overseas shipping, i used to consider them but the shipping cost is "wow" 
  
  
 I would say moon audio overseas shipping is extortionate i checked for the form fit otg cable $85 shipping to the UK was $48 absolutly rediculous.


----------



## Lohb

michaelgordon said:


> I would say moon audio overseas shipping is extortionate i checked for the form fit otg cable $85 shipping to the UK was $48 absolutly rediculous.


 

 It's because they lose sales due to shipping costs, so they have to put shipping costs up.


----------



## tkteo

noobandroid said:


> moon audio cables are expensive when buying for overseas shipping, i used to consider them but the shipping cost is "wow"



I ordered my TRRS 4-pole coax from Custom Cable UK. Shipping cost me 5 sterling pounds


----------



## WayneWoondirts

just joined the Mojo club. 
 Does anyone know where I can get a short optical cable (3.5-toslink, 15-20cm), to connect my AK120ii to Mojo, in Europe?
 thanks for your help.


----------



## x RELIC x

waynewoondirts said:


> just joined the Mojo club.
> Does anyone know where I can get a short optical cable (3.5-toslink, 15-20cm), to connect my AK120ii to Mojo, in Europe?
> thanks for your help.




Sysconcept ships to Europe.

http://www.sysconcept.ca/

http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349


----------



## Mojo ideas

When your charging the unit does it show a charging light white below the the charging socket ?


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> Sysconcept ships to Europe.
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349


 

 And their cables are wonderful.
  
 Easily and reliably handling 24/192 content from even the original AK120.
  
 I bought the 2.2mm cable originally.  It's FAR smaller than it looks in the pictures on their site and, if I was doing it again, while I've had NO issues, I'd buy the 5mm version since it'll still be incredibly compact and would be much harder to accidentally damage in use (especially when traveling).


----------



## WayneWoondirts

x relic x said:


> Sysconcept ships to Europe.
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349


 
 thanks, but they're way too short.


----------



## Torq

waynewoondirts said:


> thanks, but they're way too short.


 

 They'll build you any cable you want.
  
 Just have to put the specs you want in your order, or contact them prior to placing an order to sort out what you want.
  
 They are INCREDIBLY responsive.
  
 Even for my custom order I had a response in minutes and my order still shipped the same day ... and I ordered well beyond midday.


----------



## x RELIC x

waynewoondirts said:


> thanks, but they're way too short.




There are other options on the site that allows you to specify the length. You don't have to choose the Super short right angle option. Just look around there and I'm sure you'll be able to find something you need. If not contact them with your exact requirements and they will make it for you. 

Here are some other links from the site that may help understand what else they can do for you:

http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=219

http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html


----------



## WayneWoondirts

torq said:


> They'll build you any cable you want.
> 
> Just have to put the specs you want in your order, or contact them prior to placing an order to sort out what you want.
> 
> ...


 
 oh, thanks!! did not know that.
 will give them a shout for sure.


----------



## masterpfa

noobandroid said:


> moon audio cables are expensive when buying for overseas shipping, i used to consider them but the shipping cost is "wow"


 


michaelgordon said:


> I would say moon audio overseas shipping is extortionate i checked for the form fit otg cable $85 shipping to the UK was $48 absolutly rediculous.


 
 Indeed and then to get hit by Customs and VAT in the UK.
 I personally no longer use Moon Audio for this reason, my wallet protests too much.
  
  
  
  


waynewoondirts said:


> thanks, but they're way too short.


 
 They can make a cable to any length you require, something like this maybe what you need.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

cool, thank you.
 this actually looks more like what I want.


----------



## Mahler10

captblaze said:


> system restore to a time you know that Mojo worked... if that doesn't work you should RMA your Mojo


----------



## Mahler10

Tried a Windows system restore, but that did not fix the problem.


----------



## Torq

mahler10 said:


> Tried a Windows system restore, but that did not fix the problem.


 

 So, either your Mojo has failed ...
  
 Or Windows, and/or it's byzantine handling of USB and USB audio, has shat itself.
  
 (Seriously ... it needs to re-install device-specific drivers just because you plug the device into a different port ...)
  
 I say this as an ex-Microsoft guy (principal architect).  I have no hard feelings towards MS, even worked directly for Satya for a couple of years, certainly made a fat pile of cash there, but there are somethings they do that just baffle me.


----------



## Lynnfield

My solution for fast Mojo attachment to Phone:
  

  
 Slightly modded because of Home button:


----------



## Torq

lynnfield said:


> My solution for fast Mojo attachment to Phone:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly modded because of Home button:


 

 Nice!
  
 Now ... what cable is that and where did you get it?!
  
 Links please!


----------



## Lynnfield

Ebay:
 Example:


----------



## Torq

lynnfield said:


> Ebay:
> Example:


 

 Lovely, thanks!
  
 Ordered ... I'll see how it works out with the latest iOS betas!


----------



## heliuscc

I'm thinking of selling my Mojo/RWAK100/Sysconcepts setup. All in a pelican flight case with foam inserts and a space for your IEMs.
 Got all the original boxes and the RWAK100 has a brand new leather case as well,
 It sounds sensational, but I'm just not using it enough but I'd appreciate advice on pricing?
 Thanks


----------



## masterpfa

heliuscc said:


> I'm thinking of selling my Mojo/RWAK100/Sysconcepts setup. All in a pelican flight case with foam inserts and a space for your IEMs.
> Got all the original boxes and the RWAK100 has a brand new leather case as well,
> It sounds sensational, but I'm just not using it enough but I'd appreciate advice on pricing?
> Thanks


 
 Good luck with your sale the RWAK100 should be the jewel in the crown


----------



## TheTrace

lynnfield said:


> My solution for fast Mojo attachment to Phone:




Where did you get that cable? Trying to find one that's not near $100 is proving to be difficult. Lol.


----------



## Lynnfield

I payed 35 euro for it. But don't buy it. Its my second and this one half of the time is failing in connecting to iPhone. (IOS 9.3.1).
 Ordered the FIIO L19 maybe this will work  (Also around 35 Euro's)


----------



## Mython

I suspect a lot of the reliability problems with cables may be due not to the cable being badly-made, as such, but more to the continual stresses on them, in use.
  
 Consequently, my guess is that the majority of these problems may cease to occur when the hollow module is released, to shield the cables from any stress (assuming the user doesn't undermine this by regularly connecting and disconnecting Mojo from their DAP/smartphone).
  
 Incidentally, @ _'TheTrace'_, that cable is included in post #3, but there are several to choose from, anyway.


----------



## Mython

_*1100*_  pages, and counting....


----------



## matt8268

mojo ideas said:


> When your charging the unit does it show a charging light white below the the charging socket ?


 
  
 Yes, the charging function still works correctly with the white light showing. It would seem everything works correctly except the USB input. But I don't have the right setup to test the toslink or coax inputs.


----------



## audi0nick128

Is it a bad idea to load and listen at the same time, just after blackout? 
My fingers are itching... I may be shaking a little so I can't navigate post 3 right now  
Also Mython, since I happen to find you here, I wanted to ask which program to rip CDs did you say was the best can't find the post. 

Edit: ok found it... Sorry I panicked 
Cheers


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Mython, since I happen to find you here, I wanted to ask which program to rip CDs did you say was the best can't find the post.


 
  
  
 Aside from the obvious factor of what computer platform you happen to use, there are differing opinions as to which programs are best to rip with. Some are slicker and prettier/easier to use, but if the _most-accurate_ rip possible is what you care about, _first & foremost, _and _above all else_, the ExactAudioCopy, on windows, is the one to go for. It's GUI is a bit dated and it requires a bit of effort to learn the more intricate aspects of its settings, but it does a superb job when used correctly. I do, however, respect others' preference for other programs that perhaps make life a bit easier, with tagging, etc., or run on platforms other than Windows; different people have different priorities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/15645#post_12493663


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks a lot! 
So I will try ExactAudioCopy. 
Guess the weekend is set up then, got a few hundred cds to rip... 

Also thanks for subtly making my quote look more eloquent 

CHEERS


----------



## Peter Hyatt

thetrace said:


> Where did you get that cable? Trying to find one that's not near $100 is proving to be difficult. Lol.


 

 There have been some good results with the FiiO non-FiiO L 9 cable.  Mine is okay most of the time, but not always.  I am giving the Larvicable a chance and asked for it to be a bit shorter which they do at no charge.  Although it is expensive, users report it to be reliable and well made.  I am impatient for the module because I do not enjoy listening without Mojo, and I do not like the treadmill without music and I do very much like to eat, and my wife likes, so very much, to cook, so as you might imagine....
  
 The Mojo has become indispensable.  
  
 I am spoiled.
  
 I am not alone in this, judging by the 1100 pages of enthusiasm and gratitude expressed of and to Chord.


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> So I will try ExactAudioCopy.
> Guess the weekend is set up then, got a few hundred cds to rip...
> 
> CHEERS


 
  
  
 Ouch... a few hundred, huh? Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings, but that'll take you several days. It takes grit and determination to rip a CD collection (I did mine, which is circa 1000 CDs, early last year), but if you stick-it-out,you are rewarded with many years of listening enjoyment.


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> Ouch... a few hundred, huh? Sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings, but that'll take you several days. It takes grit and determination to rip a CD collection (I did mine, which is circa 1000 CDs, early last year), but if you stick-it-out,you are rewarded with many years of listening enjoyment.




Yeah I hope it will be worth it but
since I have a lot stuff that isn't available on Tidal Hifi (some albums are there, but in 96kbs Bitrate!) there is one reward and I can kill all phone connections while listening


----------



## michaelgordon

OK i know before anyone says anything that this will have been well debated and varying opinions but based on using Mojo would WAV files make any difference to using FLAC?  They didnt on my DAPs?


----------



## jmills8

michaelgordon said:


> OK i know before anyone says anything that this will have been well debated and varying opinions but based on using Mojo would WAV files make any difference to using FLAC?  They didnt on my DAPs?


try it, listen to the same track. One in Flac and one in WAV.


----------



## Mython

michaelgordon said:


> OK i know before anyone says anything that this will have been well debated and varying opinions but based on using Mojo would WAV files make any difference to using FLAC?  They didnt on my DAPs?


 
  
 Mojo doesn't _know_ if the source file was .wav or .flac.
  
 It just sees a bitstream that the transport device has _already decoded_ and sent across the digital-out, as PCM


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> Mojo doesn't _know_ if the source file was .wav or .flac.
> 
> It just sees a bitstream that the transport device has _already decoded_ and sent across the digital-out, as PCM


But MP3 Vs Flac there will be a difference? Ogg Vs Wav ?


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo doesn't _know_ if the source file was .wav or .flac.
> ...


 
  
  
 Ahh, that's different.
  
 FLAC is a so-called 'Lossless' codec, that does not discard any information that was present in the original PCM / .WAV file. It just 'packs' the data more efficiently. The same is true for .ALAC and .APE, which are equivalent lossless codecs, but less-widely-supported by playback devices, which is why audiophiles have a tendency to focus upon .flac as the open-standard lossless codec of choice.
  
  
 So-called '*Lossy*' codecs like .mp3, .AAC, and .Ogg _*do*_ discard some information from the original file, in order to achieve a much-smaller file. This discarding of information tends to be done according to an algorithm derived from a psychoacoustic model that tries to discard only elements of data that are considered to be inaudible (or _almost_-inaudible). They're very clever, but they're certainly not perfect.
  
 So, you can see that a .FLAC, .ALAC, or .APE file, when decompressed, becomes (_broadly-speaking_) 'identical' to the .WAV / PCM source file from which the .FLAC / .ALAC / .APE file was originally derived.
  
_In contrast_, however, an .mp3, .AAC, or .Ogg file, when decompressed, does create a PCM data stream, *but* it *lacks some of the original detailed information* that was contained within the original .WAV / PCM, so the sound quality may not be subjectively perceived as being as good as that achieved with a file that has never had any information discarded.
  
  
 That, then, is the reason why audiophiles like to use .FLAC, as it is a compromise solution that retains the original quality, but allows about 30% or so reduction in filesize, by more efficiently *packing* the data, on the storage medium, _without_ irretrievably discarding any audio information.
  
  
 The issue can be complicated a little further, though, because some transport devices (and DAPs) may generate more circuitry or RF noise (due to increased CPU activity) when decompressing files on-the-fly, and/or may generate more circuitry or RF noise when transferring large data files from memory cards. Even some full-sized desktop transports can have similar issues, especially if their storage media is a conventional electro-mechanical computer hard-drive, because the electric motor in these hard-drives can be a potential source of physical _*and* _electrical _*and*_ RF noise.
  
 In most of these scenarios, well-implemented buffering can help reduce such issues, but there are some devices where the noise is quite obvious, and there can be some variation depending on how tightly-compressed the file data is (which influences not only the stored size of the file, but also the potential CPU-load during on-the-fly decompression. Even .flac files have 9 different compression levels available, with 5 / middle generally being the most-recommended - some devices will even refuse, or fail, to play .flac files encoded at higher compression ratios).
 So, _sometimes_ induced noise can be worse when retrieving larger, losslessly-compressed (.FLAC, .ALAC, .APE), or non-compressed (.WAV, .DSD, etc.), files, from the memory card or hard-drive, which is an irritating (and, strictly-speaking, unnecessary) paradox.
  
  
 Aside from minor hardware issues like those described above, broadly-speaking, a .WAV, .FLAC, or .DSD file does have a better chance of sounding better than an .Ogg, .AAC, or .mp3 file, since no original data has been irretrievably-discarded, although you can get surprisingly good results with .Ogg, .AAC, or .mp3 if it is at a *high*-bitrate, since less data is being discarded by the encoder algorithm.
  
 Lastly, it does depend, to a degree, on the complexity of the actual music you like to listen to. If you listen to real-life acoustic or orchestral recordings, that contain masses of timbral detail, numerous seperate instruments (and seperate, simultaneously-plucked, strings), complex spatial cues, etc., etc., then differences between codecs might be a little more apparent, but if you listen to synthesized, or computer-generated music (EDM, etc.), then differences between codecs might be a little less apparent. To put it another way, some types of music pose more of a challenge to a psychoacoustic-based algorithm than others do.
  
  
 .


----------



## maxh22

lynnfield said:


> My solution for fast Mojo attachment to Phone:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly modded because of Home button:


 
 These are much better than rubber bands since they don't block the screen.
  
 For anyone that wants to buy one of these like I just did:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/TFY-Security-Hand-strap-Samsung-Smartphones/dp/B00R458WE0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> Ahh, that's different.
> 
> Flac is a so-called 'Lossless' codec, that does not discard any information that was present in the original PCM / .WAV file.
> 
> ...


Thanks that was helpful.


----------



## michaelgordon

mython said:


> Ahh, that's different.
> 
> Flac is a so-called 'Lossless' codec, that does not discard any information that was present in the original PCM / .WAV file.
> 
> ...


 
 Cheers thanks.  May give it a go and see what it sounds like


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> The issue can be complicated a little further, though,* because some transport devices (and DAPs) may generate more circuitry or RF noise (due to increased CPU activity) when decompressing files on-the-fly, and/or may generate more circuitry or RF noise when transferring large data files from memory cards.* Buffering can help this, but there are some devices where the noise is quite obvious, and there can be some variation depending on how tightly-compressed the file data is (even .flac files have 9 different compression levels available, with 5 / middle being the most-recommended, generally), and how big the overall file size is, on the storage chip.


 
  
 Where do Fiio devices stand on this regard? I am planning on using my Fiio X3ii as a transport for the mojo..


----------



## Signal2Noise

mython said:


> Oh, there are *some* iDevice cables with right-angled plugs:


 
  
 The spelling error alone on the cable makes me question its quality & reliability.


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > The issue can be complicated a little further, though,* because some transport devices (and DAPs) may generate more circuitry or RF noise (due to increased CPU activity) when decompressing files on-the-fly, and/or may generate more circuitry or RF noise when transferring large data files from memory cards.* Buffering can help this, but there are some devices where the noise is quite obvious, and there can be some variation depending on how tightly-compressed the file data is (even .flac files have 9 different compression levels available, with 5 / middle being the most-recommended, generally), and how big the overall file size is, on the storage chip.
> ...


 
  
 Sorry, you'll have to ask around the specific threads about that topic, and be aware that not everyone will willingly discuss, or even acknowledge, that. Some may even flatly deny or dispute it.
  
 It's not on-topic for the Mojo thread, and I only mentioned it here, in-passing.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> Sorry, you'll have to ask around the specific threads about that topic, and be aware that not everyone will willingly discuss, or even acknowledge, that. Some may even flatly deny or dispute it.
> 
> It's not on-topic for the Mojo thread, and I only mentioned it here, in-passing.


 
  
 No problem. I see your point.


----------



## Mython

signal2noise said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, there are *some* iDevice cables with right-angled plugs:
> ...


 
  
  
 If it was a 'fake' copy of a trademarked product originating from an English-speaking-country, I'd agree, but it is a Chinese product, so a little error in language doesn't _necessarily_ indicate a quality problem.


----------



## upsguys88

heliuscc said:


> I'm thinking of selling my Mojo/RWAK100/Sysconcepts setup. All in a pelican flight case with foam
> inserts and a space for your IEMs.
> Got all the original boxes and the RWAK100 has a brand new leather case as well,
> It sounds sensational, but I'm just not using it enough but I'd appreciate advice on pricing?
> Thanks


 I LOVE this combo btw! Just bought mine for 900, would you sell the leather case?


----------



## EagleWings

signal2noise said:


> The spelling error alone on the cable makes me question its quality & reliability.


 
  
 I think that was just a spelling error in the graphical image proof of the product. Check out the cable here in real life. Seems to have the correct spelling:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5835#post_12107772


----------



## Peter Hyatt

signal2noise said:


> The spelling error alone on the cable makes me question its quality & reliability.


 

 Well said. 
  
 Mine has no writing on it.  It is not reliable and for me,  I need one to be so daily.   Mine has no writing on it, and was $32 US. 
  
 The Larvicable at 6cm may do the trick for me. This is just slightly shorter than the standard one made for Hugo.


----------



## heliuscc

upsguys88 said:


> I LOVE this combo btw! Just bought mine for 900, would you sell the leather case?


 
 Sorry mate, I really want to sell this as a full combo. All fits together beautifully and sounds awesome. It's just not getting enough use and other family priorities unfortunately.


----------



## heliuscc

for those looking for mojo interconnects I'm sticking my collection on the classifieds. There's sony to mojo, tested using NWZ-A15, Sony to 3.5mm, for an external amp such as RSA shadow. There's two USB OTG brand new in 10cm and 7cm. Just a heads up for those interested, they took me a while to get hold of.


----------



## sonickarma

Decent silver quality cheap otg usb cable guys
  
 http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable?search=otg


----------



## uzi2

mython said:


> If it was a 'fake' copy of a trademarked product originating from an English-speaking-country, I'd agree, but it is a Chinese product, so a little error in language doesn't _necessarily_ indicate a quality problem.


 
  


 ...but would you eat this?


----------



## maxh22

sonickarma said:


> Decent silver quality cheap otg usb cable guys
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable?search=otg




I ordered mine a few days ago and it's already been shipped. Any increase in audio quality over a standard cable?


----------



## sonickarma

maxh22 said:


> I ordered mine a few days ago and it's already been shipped. Any increase in audio quality over a standard cable?


 
 I've been using a lavricables OTG  - sounds same to me


----------



## EagleWings

uzi2 said:


> ...but would you eat this?




Lol. Sorry to disappoint you. But I don't eat crab either.


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> uzi2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...but would you eat this?
> ...


 
  
 How about carp?


----------



## Mython

A small reminder for all you Mojo-owners; Peter started* a good thread* about specific recommendations for music that sounds great through Mojo.
  
 Please stop-by and add your own suggestions!
  
www.head-fi.org/t/802832/mojos-greatest-hits


----------



## rkt31

listened to some of the old compilation CD flac rips of 90s after a long time. so the sound was highly detailed but the vocals and high frequencies sounded a bit sibilant,while a comparatively newer recordings of 2k onwards sounded fuller and better . is it due to poor mastering of 90s and mojo revealing that ? BTW the 90s compilation I listened were ultimate love album, Richard Marx now and forever and Michael Bolton hits etc ( college days ) and newer recording was diana krall when I look into your eyes( this Diana album I previously thought to be bright but it was not through mojo )


----------



## Mython

rkt31 said:


> listened to some of the old compilation CD flac rips of 90s after a long time. so the sound was highly detailed but the vocals and high frequencies sounded a bit sibilant,while a comparatively newer recordings of 2k onwards sounded fuller and better . is it due to poor mastering of 90s and mojo revealing that ? BTW the 90s compilation I listened were ultimate love album, Richard Marx now and forever and Michael Bolton hits etc ( college days ) and newer recording was diana krall when I look into your eyes( this Diana album I previously thought to be bright but it was not through mojo )


 
  
  
 Partly due to the various tracks being licensed from numerous different record labels, a lot of the old CD compilation albums were (AFAIK) often derived from _second-generation _master tapes, which may have made things more convenient, but did nothing to help sound-quality.
  
 Happy to be corrected on that, if I'm wrong, but I definitely recall reading it, in the past.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> How about carp?


 
  
 As long as it is not served as Fish Sticks..


----------



## Mojo ideas

analogmusic said:


> Very interesting, was the Vinyl version of X mastered/rendered during D/A conversion from a Chord Hugo?


 That I don't know but presumably the master tape is the same. I know that Stuart Hawkes has a vinyl cutting lathe in a small room just off his studio so he really likes to control the whole process.


----------



## headmanPL

daniel patino said:


> Is any of the Grado headphones performing great with Mojo?


My 325's sound amazing with Mojo


----------



## Signal2Noise

uzi2 said:


> ...but would you eat this?


 
  
 So long it is truly fresh and not previously frozen.


----------



## Muataz

I'd like to say something but it's sounded stupid to me first, but I did many A/B tests and I can confirm it 
  
 One of the the headphones port sound smoother ( which I use it 95% of the time )
  
 last two days I used the other headphone port and I felt it less smooth on the edges, then I start to switch to confirm the smoothness change and I can confirm it now.

 My recommendation is to use one port all the time to burn it in


----------



## AndrewH13

headmanpl said:


> My 325's sound amazing with Mojo




Agreed. If you like a more relaxed sound of say an Oppo PM3 forget it. But for sheer excitement especially with rock, Grado 325s highly recommended.


----------



## wym2

uzi2 said:


> ...but would you eat this?


 
  
  
 Looks like its already been eaten...


----------



## Lohb

sonickarma said:


> Decent silver quality cheap otg usb cable guys
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable?search=otg


 

 Strictly it is SPC silver-plated COPPER, despite the webpage title. You just have to read further down.
 EDIT: actually it seems to say it is both PURE silver and "Japan Furukawa original *silver-plated cable*" so not too sure what it is.


----------



## rkt31

@Mython, I think it may be due to earlier ADCs and/or due to low resolution digital master . the top end of these songs sounds very congested and bright. these days everything is recorded at much higher resolution and all processing is done with lot more accuracy . 90s was the time when CDs and digital music just started to pick up and many people ( at least in India) thought that CDs have the only advantage over cassattes is of extra Treble . lol


----------



## crazydeep

So this is the official Mojo thread! I've been on the wrong thread all along!!!
  
 Looking forward to auditioning the Mojo soon ... 
  
 3 quick questions ...
  
 1. What happens once the Mojo internal battery depletes completely?
  
 2. Where can one get the wire that connects the Mojo to an iOS device?
  
 3. What's the best place to get the Mojo in the UK/ Scotland area (i'm traveling there soon)?


----------



## Xacxac

Apparently the first impression of the first balanced output Mojo will be out soon. 

I definitely can't wait.


----------



## masterpfa

crazydeep said:


> So this is the official Mojo thread! I've been on the wrong thread all along!!!
> 
> Looking forward to auditioning the Mojo soon ...
> 
> ...


 
 1 & 2. Answered in Post #3
 2. Apple CCK required but as stated above post #3 has a few other examples
 3. The Mojo is holding it's price everywhere at the moment I have not seen any official distributor discounting this.
 Available on on Amazon and Richer Sounds that I know of as well as a few other sites online


----------



## x RELIC x

xacxac said:


> Apparently the first impression of the first balanced output Mojo will be out soon.
> 
> I definitely can't wait.




What?


----------



## nokialover

xacxac said:


> Apparently the first impression of the first balanced output Mojo will be out soon.
> 
> I definitely can't wait.


 
 What balanced output on the mojo are you talking about?


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> What?




Someone has successfully modded Mojo to boast one SE output and one balanced output.


----------



## x RELIC x

xacxac said:


> Someone has successfully modded Mojo to boast one SE output and one balanced output.




Why? Do you have a source to share?

Edit: I see absolutely no point in adding a balanced output from the Mojo since it's single ended and all that would be happening is that the balanced connection would be derived from a SE source, ergo, zero benefit. All that would do is add more complexity to the output stage and reduce transparency. A key reason why Rob Watts decided not to use balanced in his design.


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> Why? Do you have a source to share?
> 
> Edit: I see absolutely no point in adding a balanced output from the Mojo since it's single ended and all that would be happening is that the balanced connection would be derived from a SE source, ergo, zero benefit. All that would do is add more complexity to the output stage and reduce transparency. A key reason why Rob Watts decided not to use balanced in his design.




I doubt the difference would be significant, if any. But I'm curious though. Modded Mojo. Yum. 



EDIT: Ohm Image does & did not do the mod.


----------



## x RELIC x

xacxac said:


> I doubt the difference would be significant, if any. But I'm curious though. Modded Mojo. Yum.




Is that Nathan? I'm pretty sure all he's done is add convenience, not really improved anything. It would be great if you had a link so we can read it in context.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Yeah that's Nathan. He's only trying the mod out as far as I can tell


x relic x said:


> Is that Nathan? I'm pretty sure all he's done is add convenience, not really improved anything. It would be great if you had a link so we can read it in context.


----------



## x RELIC x

Arg, I'd love a link to the conversation.... Pretty please....


----------



## WayneWoondirts

https://www.facebook.com/ohmimage/photos/a.236356593196489.1073741826.115340245298125/622018554630289/?type=3&theater
  
 here you go


----------



## Xacxac

No complete coverage is available yet as Mr. Nathan is working on the impression & measurement. 

I hope it won't be long.


----------



## Duncan

Wonder where the second ground is coming from... 

Colour me intrigued


----------



## x RELIC x

duncan said:


> Wonder where the second ground is coming from...
> 
> Colour me intrigued




I'm pretty sure it's wired just like the small pigtail adapters that can be made for plugging a balanced headphone to a SE output. Not true balanced as the Mojo has no balanced topology, which as mentioned earlier by Rob is detrimental to transparency in his designs.


----------



## masterpfa

This would be interesting to see how it pans out.

 I would not be interested in trying for myself just being curious.


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> I'm pretty sure it's wired just like the small pigtail adapters that can be made for plugging a balanced headphone to a SE output. Not true balanced as the Mojo has no balanced topology, which as mentioned earlier by Rob is detrimental to transparency in his designs.




I would bet on this.


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> I'm pretty sure it's wired just like the small pigtail adapters that can be made for plugging a balanced headphone to a SE output. Not true balanced as the Mojo has no balanced topology, which as mentioned earlier by Rob is detrimental to transparency in his designs.


 
  
  


xacxac said:


> I would bet on this.


 

 Which makes the whole exercise futile. If you want to use headphones with a balanced cable with your Mojo, buy a suitable adapter - Null Audio have a good selection.


----------



## bclark8923

Has anyone listened to the Onkyo DP-X1 vs the Mojo using any IEMs and what were the differences?
  
 Thinking of going either Mojo + iPhone 6 or the DP-X1 for my Solars/K10s but can't go for both right now.
  
 I'm also 99% tidal and having to put my iPhone in airplane mode to remove interference is a bit annoying


----------



## Wilderbeast

I've seen a few posts suggesting low impedance IEMs drain the battery quicker than full-size earphones. This is counterintuitive to my mind, especially as the volume setting for earphones is higher than that used for IEMs. I thought that low impedance = low resistance = low power needed to drive them. 

Would anyone like to take a stab at explaining this to me in child speak?


----------



## pr0b3r

prometeia said:


> Has anyone managed to get this to work with a USB type c input. Having no luck with a LG g5.




I'm using a OnePlus 2 smartphone with type c usb port. I use a power sharing cable with OTG function, both ends micro usb. Adding a type c adapter on one end (a or b, can't remember) does the job. Make sure you use the right android apps like Onkyo HF Player, USB Audio Player PRO or Neutron Player. The last 2 are the most prescribed because they offer bit by bit decoding.


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> A small reminder for all you Mojo-owners; Peter started* a good thread* about specific recommendations for music that sounds great through Mojo.
> 
> Please stop-by and add your own suggestions!
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/802832/mojos-greatest-hits


 
  
 What doesn't sound good through Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

wilderbeast said:


> I've seen a few posts suggesting low impedance IEMs drain the battery quicker than full-size earphones. This is counterintuitive to my mind, especially as the volume setting for earphones is higher than that used for IEMs. I thought that low impedance = low resistance = low power needed to drive them.
> 
> Would anyone like to take a stab at explaining this to me in child speak?




Basic physics.

Voltage is analogous to water _pressure_ through a hose and current is analogous to water _volume_ through a hose. You may have water flow through a hose nozzle with your finger plugging the end (high impedance), requiring more pressure (voltage), but actually less volume of water (power) is flowing through. A fully open hose nozzle (low impedance) allows more water (power) through, though with less pressure (voltage). The two are inversely related.

So for high impedance headphones if you don't push enough voltage (higher volume setting) you won't get good control of the transducer for a given sensitivity rating, but it doesn't suck up as much power. For low impedance headphones the voltage requirement is lower (lower volume setting) but there is less resistance to the power flow so it sucks the juice faster for the same sensitivity rating. In simple terms.

In summary:

Higher impedance (high resistance to flow) requires more voltage but it sips the power. Lower impedance (low resistance to flow) uses more current and gobbles up the power.


----------



## Wilderbeast

x relic x said:


> Basic physics.
> 
> Voltage is analogous to water _pressure_ through a hose and current is analogous to water _volume_ through a hose. You may have water flow through a hose nozzle with your finger plugging the end (high impedance), creating more pressure (voltage), but actually less volume of water (power) is flowing through. A fully open hose nozzle (low impedance) allows more water (power) through, though with less pressure (voltage). The two are inversely related.
> 
> ...




I understood it within your first two sentences. Wonderfully explained, thank you.


----------



## Mozartaudio

Got the Mojo Today. The Sound ? : INCREDIBLE !!!!


----------



## tkteo

A photo from today's presentation on Mojo and DAVE at AV One, in Singapore:
 https://www.facebook.com/av1group/photos/a.426682217423431.1073741827.112788868812769/1008550939236553/?type=3&theater


----------



## vhsownsbeta

bclark8923 said:


> Has anyone listened to the Onkyo DP-X1 vs the Mojo using any IEMs and what were the differences?
> 
> Thinking of going either Mojo + iPhone 6 or the DP-X1 for my Solars/K10s but can't go for both right now.
> 
> I'm also 99% tidal and having to put my iPhone in airplane mode to remove interference is a bit annoying




iphone/mojo/solar is a great combination 

Mojo also makes for an endgame desktop IEM solution


----------



## masterpfa

bclark8923 said:


> Has anyone listened to the Onkyo DP-X1 vs the Mojo using any IEMs and what were the differences?
> 
> Thinking of going either Mojo + iPhone 6 or the DP-X1 for my Solars/K10s but can't go for both right now.
> 
> I'm also 99% tidal and having to put my iPhone in airplane mode to remove interference is a bit annoying


 
  
  
 I have both. 
 The DP-X1 is a more than capable DAP and has great features including MQA compatibility and plays virtually all formats. 
 Single Ended the DX-P1 is OK but excels when used in Balanced/AGC mode, this utilises 2 DACS and 2 AMPS and this is a different game altogether. As a standalone unit it is superb.

 Mojo - for me is just better, sound wise, all round. Soundstage, positioning and overall presentation is the better of the two in my experience and is my prefered choice overall.
  
 IMO soundwise Mojo SE>DP-X1 Balanced/AGC mode>DX-P1 SE


----------



## bclark8923

Sick thanks! Is it detail retrieval, better bass, something else? Or just overall


----------



## masterpfa

bclark8923 said:


> Sick thanks! Is it detail retrieval, better bass, something else? Or just overall


 
 All the above.

 What I found with the Mojo is that you really feel like you are present at the recording stage, I fell totally immersed in the music, hearing every detail of the recording and such placement of the instruments.

 An album that recreates this for me so well is "Jazz at the Pawn Shop" the placement of the live audience is such that while you can place the musicians while listening to the music the audience can be heard and distance accurately portrayed.

 Now this may be such a great recording anyway but I have listened with both Mojo and DP-X1 Balanced/AGC

 Mojo just re-creates the music that much better for me.
  
 EDIT:

 Bass oh don't get me started on the Bass, above all it is accurate and detailed, no wishy washy effect no artificial boosting either.


----------



## esm87

Anybody use the empire ears zeus with mojo? How do you find them?


----------



## EagleWings

esm87 said:


> Anybody use the empire ears zeus with mojo? How do you find them?




http://www.head-fi.org/products/empire-ears-zeus/reviews/14961


----------



## esm87

eaglewings said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/empire-ears-zeus/reviews/14961


cheers for the link, ive read the review before, thought maybe some mojo members may use the zeus and chime in. I appreciate it its a TOTL IEM and priced as such though.

I tried the mojo a few weeks back but had to return it due to my files and hardware not being upto par to make use of its quality. Since then I have ordered new IEM's and intend to go back to the store to try them out with mojo


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> I'm pretty sure it's wired just like the small pigtail adapters that can be made for plugging a balanced headphone to a SE output. Not true balanced as the Mojo has no balanced topology, which as mentioned earlier by Rob is detrimental to transparency in his designs.


 Balancing the output is usually employed by Dac designers to nullify the chip substrate noise. Thi noise is something that our designs don't have. Therefore Robs designs don't need this dodgy design fix as the fix itself brings with it a whole new set of distortions.


----------



## oldson

any of you guys had trouble with playback on jriver into mojo when upscaling to dsd?


----------



## HPLobster

brent75 said:


> Great info - thanks. The challenge definitely seems to be piecing together a system (often one part at a time) without having everything already at your disposal so you can instantaneously see what your favorite combo is. You hate to throw the baby out with the bathwater (e.g. giving up on PM-3 when the problem may have been the HA-2)...but when you're at the mercy of 30-day return periods you really have no choice.
> 
> I loved how the PM-3 fit and felt, and it mostly sounded pretty dang good. But I found it sounded best at home on the couch and lost it's oomph when I was outdoors walking the dogs. And that's where I planned on using it the most: out and about. So my "theory" was that if I got a more colored/exaggerated can that wasn't Beats crap, that may actually be the best bet for dog walking (and then I can still get a nice open pair for at-home listening). And by returning the $300 DAC/AMP and saving $150 on the headphones I may actually end up with something that I like the sound of better. Who knows -- that theory may be sound, or it may be crap and I end up returning the V-Modas to try the Beyerdynamic T-51i next.


 
  
 Have you actually considered the B&W P7. They certainly were on my shortlist before deciding to go with the PM-3s. Of course their sound-signature differs pretty much, but that is why I would recommend them to you after not really liking the Oppos because of the reasons you mentioned (admittedly several posts before). They definitely have a V-shaped/colored sound but IMHO fit nicely between the V-Moda and the rather neutral Oppo PM-3 (although they are not exactly what one should call neutral, but that is another beast I don´t want to wake right now….). At least, that was my listening-impression....so please guys, don´t jump at me waving frequency responses and stuff, proving me wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) They also are well build, are (only just - but still) portable headphones and they fit in your suggested budget.
 Alternatively, there are the matching underdogs: The Master&Dynamic MH40, a similar sounding headphone in the same price- and build-quality-range, many reviewers – including InnerFidelity´s Tyll – tend to prefer. However, personally I didn´t have the opportunity to listen to them.


----------



## NYanakiev

I am using the Mojo with my B&W P7- what a combo! I even ended up giving up on finding good IEMs after I tried the Shure SE425.
 I went back to the P7s right thereafter and to my ears it was on a whole different level.


----------



## dryvadeum

Ive been using my mojo with my newly acquired 64 Audio U2s and Im so imoressed by how lifelike the instruments sound with this combo. The seperation and soundstage are really good for an iem too.


----------



## yadoo

Many mentioned there is a slight noise floor with SE846 and mojo pairing. I can confirm that it is *TRUE*. In the beginning I haven't noticed it at all, but after several tests I found out that there is a very low hass. Still very happy with my purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thank for everyone mentioned that. I have updated my review #16245 accordingly.


----------



## jincuteguy

Does the Mojo make the A12 / U12 soundstage smaller?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

vaibhavp said:


> This will be my last post here as i am in process of obtaining a review sample. Will write my further findings there. Also ppl are too defensive here and dont intend to disturb natural order here.
> 
> My point is, anything thats not music, be it shifting of chair, chatter from public, cough etc is reproduced with startling clarity in mojo.
> 
> ...





The song you heard the audience cough that was with clarity that was up with the instruments, like center stage, do you remember the song and approximate time?

I'm curious to hear it with Mojo. I've been asking what people are hearing w mojo and your post caught my attention. 

Thanks.


----------



## tkteo

jincuteguy said:


> Does the Mojo make the A12 / U12 soundstage smaller?


 
 it makes the *projection* of instruments more accurate! a stage in *real life* is not just left to right, it's width depth and height.


----------



## warrior1975

jincuteguy said:


> Does the Mojo make the A12 / U12 soundstage smaller?




People have said that mojo doesn't have the largest Soundstage. I'm not sure if it will effect your A12 in a bad way. Everything I've used with Mojo sounds amazing.


----------



## WCDchee

It doesn't, that's true, but the right transport actually makes it sound rather spacious. People often pair it with poor transports and complain if congestion.

That said, while its not Gona be as big as the Hugo's, it's extremely well separated and layered still. It's a very coherent, high quality soundstage


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> People have said that mojo doesn't have the largest Soundstage. I'm not sure if it will effect your A12 in a bad way. Everything I've used with Mojo sounds amazing.




Yeah, but as Rob has pointed out many devices create a wide and unnatural soundstage. I find the Mojo's soundstage to be spot on.


----------



## warrior1975

x relic x said:


> Yeah, but as Rob has pointed out many devices create a wide and unnatural soundstage. I find the Mojo's soundstage to be spot on.




So, that means yes it will likely be smaller? I have no problem with mojo either, I love that little magic black box. Personally, I don't care what it does, damn thing sounds great. I don't worry myself with depth, wide or narrow, I just listen to the music with mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> So, that means yes it will likely be smaller? I have no problem with mojo either, I love that little magic black box. Personally, I don't care what it does, damn thing sounds great. I don't worry myself with depth, wide or narrow, I just listen to the music with mojo.




Compared to a device like the FiiO e12 the Mojo's soundstage is larger. Compared to the Cavalli Liquid Crimson desktop amp the soundstage is slightly smaller on the Mojo. It's all relative, but I have no complaints with the Mojo either.


----------



## Lohb

Could various tiny aspects such as the sound-stage be firmware flashable updated in future, or is everything fixed in stone ?


----------



## jhlin09

Any comparisons of the Mojo with the PHA-3 or HA-2?


----------



## jhlin09

x relic x said:


> Yeah, but as Rob has pointed out many devices create a wide and unnatural soundstage. I find the Mojo's soundstage to be spot on.


 

 Could you elaborate on 'spot-on'? As in realistic-sounding or just pleasant to the ears?


----------



## x RELIC x

lohb said:


> Could various tiny aspects such as the sound-stage be firmware flashable updated in future, or is everything fixed in stone ?




Chord would have to do any updates if there were any. It's been covered waaaaaay back in the thread.


----------



## x RELIC x

jhlin09 said:


> Could you elaborate on 'spot-on'? As in realistic-sounding or just pleasant to the ears?




Yeah, natural... Not forced or holographic, to me at least. Others prefer a wider soundstage. I prefer one with the depth and width of the Mojo. YMMV. :wink_face:


----------



## jhlin09

x relic x said:


> Yeah, natural... Not forced or holographic, to me at least. Others prefer a wider soundstage. I prefer one with the depth and width of the Mojo. YMMV.


 


 True that, a natural sound stage would sound pleasing to the ears. I would like to get my hands on a Mojo soon, but looks like not many distributors carry it in my country, oh well


----------



## jhlin09

x relic x said:


> Basic physics.
> 
> Voltage is analogous to water _pressure_ through a hose and current is analogous to water _volume_ through a hose. You may have water flow through a hose nozzle with your finger plugging the end (high impedance), requiring more pressure (voltage), but actually less volume of water (power) is flowing through. A fully open hose nozzle (low impedance) allows more water (power) through, though with less pressure (voltage). The two are inversely related.
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks for the physics lessons, sir


----------



## Mojo ideas

warrior1975 said:


> So, that means yes it will likely be smaller? I have no problem with mojo either, I love that little magic black box. Personally, I don't care what it does, damn thing sounds great. I don't worry myself with depth, wide or narrow, I just listen to the music with mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

lohb said:


> Could various tiny aspects such as the sound-stage be firmware flashable updated in future, or is everything fixed in stone ?


 Well perhaps we could up date the software to take out about 99.95 percent of Mojos signal processing capability to bring it line with other audio industry chip Dacs. This of course would destroy Mojo's abilities in reproducing the natural layering and depth information of the music, but the sound stage would indeed sound wide but it would also sound as flat as a pancake. Please relax take some time (weeks) to let your brain get used to Mojo and the additional information your ears is now getting then you will begin to appreciate a proper three dimensional sound field of the music your hearing happy listening!


----------



## Mojo ideas

jhlin09 said:


> sorry to hear that which country it that then? Perhaps we can help?
> 
> 
> True that, a natural sound stage would sound pleasing to the ears. I would like to get my hands on a Mojo soon, but looks like not many distributors carry it in my country, oh well


----------



## Tstorey

Morning all, charged my mojo yesterday and looking forward to hearing it for the first time. Sadly that looks like being tomorrow as I have no opportunity today. Harrumph.

Quick question re IOS connection. Has anyone used a lightning to micro USB adaptor (the official apple version) and then a micro USB cable to the mojo. Seems it would be a little less bulky than than the CCK but not sure it would actually work.

http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD820ZM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter?fnode=85

Thanks in advance
Tim


----------



## x RELIC x

tstorey said:


> Morning all, charged my mojo yesterday and looking forward to hearing it for the first time. Sadly that looks like being tomorrow as I have no opportunity today. Harrumph.
> 
> Quick question re IOS connection. Has anyone used a lightning to micro USB adaptor (the official apple version) and then a micro USB cable to the mojo. Seems it would be a little less bulky than than the CCK but not sure it would actually work.
> 
> ...




The problem is that Apple requires a cable with the MFI authentication chip inside so what you propose will not work. The Apple CCK cable is pretty much all that works from Apple. In the third post of the thread you'll find third party solutions that use an MFI chip in a one cable solution.


----------



## oldson

oldson said:


> any of you guys had trouble with playback on jriver into mojo when upscaling to dsd?


 
 anyone??


----------



## Lohb

mojo ideas said:


> Well perhaps we could up date the software to take out about 99.95 percent of Mojos signal processing capability to bring it line with other audio industry chip Dacs. This of course would destroy Mojo's abilities in reproducing the natural layering and depth information of the music, but the sound stage would indeed sound wide but it would also sound as flat as a pancake. Please relax take some time (weeks) to let your brain get used to Mojo and the additional information your ears is now getting then you will begin to appreciate a proper three dimensional sound field of the music your hearing happy listening!


 

 Yes, I thought a previous DAC was fairly faultless till I went back to it after a week with Mojo.
 Slight smearing/audio bloom could be heard.


----------



## Koolpep

oldson said:


> anyone??


 

 But why? Mojo works best when nothing is resampled, upsampled or downsampled, just the original bits are best for Mojo....


----------



## Xacxac

I'm still puzzled by impedance-battery life relationship (Mojo lasts longer driving high-impedance than low-impedance). I understand that voltage = current * impedance, thus power = current * (current * impedance). I also understand that low-impedance gears usually require high-current & vice versa. OTOH, according to Tyll (Innerfidelity) datasheet, (low-impedance) IEMs requires less power than (high-impedance) headphones. For example. Senn HD800 (0.242 Vrms, 361 Ohms, *0.16 mW* to reach 90 dB) vs Shure SE846 (0.012 Vrms, 10 Ohms, *0.01 mW* to reach 90 dB). Unfortunately, there isn't any current measurement. Nonetheless, HD800 eats more power than SE846. How can Mojo last longer with (again, for example) HD800 than SE846?


----------



## Tstorey

x relic x said:


> The problem is that Apple requires a cable with the MFI authentication chip inside so what you propose will not work. The Apple CCK cable is pretty much all that works from Apple. In the third post of the thread you'll find third party solutions that use an MFI chip in a one cable solution.




Thanks for the info, would the official adaptor not have the mfi chip though?

I've looked at post 3 and most of them to me don't offer the small size/convenience for the price (I'll have to factor in an extra 20% duty + various "handling charges" from the robdogs who run our postal service :rolleyes. The FiiO L19 seemed the best option but a few pages ago someone confirmed its actually not an official FiiO product :eek:

It's not a huge drama to be honest, just trying to find a neater solution than the CCK for reasonable money. It's annoying that I have the Cozoy Astrapi cable but apparently that doesn't work as the device has some electronic trickery to negate the mfi chip. Hey ho.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## pr0b3r

Have you guys seen / discussed the *mojo balanced output mod* here? Sorry if this is repost. I just want to know the thoughts of some of the experts here regarding audio gears modifications. Unfortunately, most of the info are in Japanese as it was created by one. For now, I'm just following the Facebook post at *Ohm Image* about the mod. Here are some links:

*Ohm Image Facebook post:*

_If you look closely at the picture, you'll notice the mod on the right headphone out. It's converted to a 2.5mm._

 https://www.facebook.com/ohmimage/photos/a.236356593196489.1073741826.115340245298125/622018554630289/?type=3


  


*Mod site (Japanese) :*

 http://info.m-s-tech.jp

 *all credits to their original creators


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






pr0b3r said:


> Have you guys seen / discussed the *mojo balanced output mod* here? Sorry if this is repost. I just want to know the thoughts of some of the experts here regarding audio gears modifications. Unfortunately, most of the info are in Japanese as it was created by one. For now, I'm just following the Facebook post at *Ohm Image* about the mod. Here are some links:
> 
> *Ohm Image Facebook post:*
> 
> ...






Yes, it's been covered.

Besides being convenient for not switching a balanced cable for a SE cable it is a useless mod for sound quality. You can not derive a balanced signal from the Mojo, but you can connect a balanced cable/modify a jack to balanced with the proper wiring for ground.


----------



## masterpfa

tstorey said:


> Thanks for the info, would the official adaptor not have the mfi chip though?
> 
> I've looked at post 3 and most of them to me don't offer the small size/convenience for the price (I'll have to factor in an extra 20% duty + various "handling charges" from the robdogs who run our postal service
> 
> ...


 
 At the moment there are not too many choices other than those you have already looked at. There is a Mojo attachment proposed but no official release date as yet.
  
 EDIT The L19 has been reported to work


----------



## Wilderbeast

Just another reminder that my FiiO L19 cable works perfectly. The one drawback is that Mojo cannot be charged at the same time because L19 blocks the charging USB port.


----------



## oldson

oldson said:


> anyone??


 
 i am finding the mojo cannot handle jriver files upscaled to dsd256 dop.
 it stutters as soon as you do anything else on the pc, at the same time. ie open a browser.
  
 if i play same files output in dop or native to my ifi micro, no problem whatsoever.
  
 with either, my cpu usage stays below 25%.
  
 is there a known device/aiso driver issue with mojo?


----------



## audionewbi

oldson said:


> i am finding the mojo cannot handle jriver files upscaled to dsd256 dop.
> it stutters as soon as you do anything else on the pc, at the same time. ie open a browser.
> 
> if i play same files output in dop or native to my ifi micro, no problem whatsoever.
> ...


 
 As per Rob Watts suggestion never upsample anything, leave things as is as Mojo does its own upsampling internally.


----------



## oldson

audionewbi said:


> As per Rob Watts suggestion never upsample anything, leave things as is as Mojo does its own upsampling internally.


 
 got same problem with the files bundled with my mojo. the free downloads from nativedsd.
  
 have emailed Chord, so hopefully get a response during the week.


----------



## masterpfa

oldson said:


> got same problem with the files bundled with my mojo. the free downloads from nativedsd.
> 
> have emailed Chord, so hopefully get a response during the week.


 
 I have found issues with DSD were down to my source. When using my OnePlus One via UAPP issues were caused by the CPU and the phones performance. When connected to my Nexus 6P no problems. The Mojo can handle it.
  
 I do not use my PC much these days as it's old for one and CPU etc not quite up to the job plus I use JRiver and not Foobar


----------



## Duncan

Just because the CPU is only running at 25% doesn't mean it is the fault of the mojo, it will be a CPU limit imposed in your software...

Easy (albeit different) way to confirm this is with Excel, get a big spreadsheet, and try and run two or three filters at the same time, and you'll get a white screen / program not responding error (which it will eventually escape from) even though the CPU usage is very low (10% in my case).

As said though there really isn't a lot of point in upsampling, especially all the way up to DSD, that is akin to dropping a lorry engine in your smart car because it has more torque.


----------



## Tstorey

masterpfa said:


> At the moment there are not too many choices other than those you have already looked at. There is a Mojo attachment proposed but no official release date as yet.
> 
> EDIT The official Fiio L19 has been reported to work




So there's an official L19? Post 3 states something about it not being an official FiiO accessory? Doesn't matter anyhow since the L19 hasn't made it to these shores yet, will see how I get on with the CCK and decide after that.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

tstorey said:


> So there's an official L19? Post 3 states something about it not being an official FiiO accessory? Doesn't matter anyhow since the L19 hasn't made it to these shores yet, will see how I get on with the CCK and decide after that.
> 
> Thanks for all the input.


 

 You can grab it on eBay.   Also consider the Larvicable can be ordered at a custom size for the same price.  I ordered one at only 6 cm to make the connection very close.  
  
 The misspelling is significant in that companies that are frequently stolen from post information on how to spot fakes (with some using some rather costly designs), which include such things as spelling. 
  
 Having said that, the cable is working.  I did not want right angle, though.


----------



## Mython

tstorey said:


> masterpfa said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment there are not too many choices other than those you have already looked at. There is a Mojo attachment proposed but no official release date as yet.
> ...


 
  
  
 If anyone finds _conclusive_ information on there being _*both*_ an 'official' _*and*_ an _un_official version of the L19, please let me know. I stated, in post #3, that the L19 is not an official Fiio product, because I had read a few different people mention that (not necessarily in this Mojo thread).
  
  
 I'm open to new information on this, and if my current information is erroneous, I'd like to know. My only intention, here, is to provide accurate information for you all, in post #3


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> If anyone finds _conclusive_ information on there being _*both*_ an 'official' _*and*_ an _un_official version of the L19, please let me know. I stated, in post #3, that the L19 is not an official Fiio product, because I had read a few different people mention that (not necessarily in this Mojo thread).
> 
> 
> I'm open to new information on this, and if my current information is erroneous, I'd like to know. My only intention, here, is to provide accurate information for you all, in post #3


 
 I was under the impression it was but have since not found that to be true, not had time to amend my post yet
  
 Edit: Edited


----------



## Tstorey

masterpfa said:


> I was under the impression it was but have since not found that to be true, not had time to amend my post yet
> 
> Edit: Edited




Interestingly, unless I'm missing it (definitely not beyond the realms of possibility), there doesn't seem to be an L19 cable on the FiiO site, only 21, 17 and 16. 

So I'm still none the wiser


----------



## HPLobster

My apologies if this has been asked before…this thread is a monster…
  
 I decided to go for the Chord Mojo to accompany my Oppo PM-3. However, every review I´ve read so far talks about combining it to an IPhone 6, smartphone-wise. As I own a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Edge:
  
 1)    1)  Is there any synergy between the IPhone 6 and the Mojo I would be missing on an Android-device?
 2)    2)  Concerning a new DAP as the source, currently my favorite would be the Onkyo DP-X1. However, the two combined would exceed my budget for now. In theory, is there an audible disadvantage in using let´s say a FiiO X5ii or an iBasso DX80 instead of a higher-class DAP as the DP-X1 or a FiiO X7 as a source?


----------



## rkt31

j river 64 bit processing engine is culprit . I have experienced in past specially with dsd . even if you stream dsd64 in dop via j river there is some heavy processing going in j river which supposedly should not be there but it is there and slows down the PC. with foobar no such issue. I said heavy processing because dsd64 even when streamed with out upsampling sounds worse than foobar on j river. it sounds processed as compared to foobar with a bit extra grain.


----------



## Duncan

rkt31 said:


> j river 64 bit processing engine is culprit . I have experienced in past specially with dsd . even if you stream dsd64 in dop via j river there is some heavy processing going in j river which supposedly should not be there but it is there and slows down the PC. with foobar no such issue. I said heavy processing because dsd64 even when streamed with out upsampling sounds worse than foobar on j river. it sounds processed as compared to foobar with a bit extra grain.


How does it sit if running 32 bit version?

Sorry if is a daft question, but am intruiged


----------



## rkt31

foobar a bit difficult to set to stream dsd but is much more straightforward and direct, it does only what it is supposed to do. j river engine I think first decimates dsd to dxd that's why it does not stream dsd 256 in dop but foobar does. check on top right on j river which invariably shows dsd as dxd in input.


----------



## Duncan

Thanks rkt31 

In other news, I'm back from my winter hiatus, never keen on taking high ticket items out in the inclement weather...

Got to be said that I still prefer mojo amped, and that overall my setup sounds as glorious (maybe more so, as absence makes the heart grow fonder) as it did before I hid it away.

Lots of new music purchases to get acquainted with on the mojo


----------



## rkt31

@Duncan, the j river 64 bit engine is basically an inernal processing accuracy .it does not mean that j river engine will not work with 32 bit OS.


----------



## Mython

hplobster said:


> My apologies if this has been asked before…this thread is a monster…
> 
> I decided to go for the Chord Mojo to accompany my Oppo PM-3. However, every review I´ve read so far talks about combining it to an IPhone 6, smartphone-wise. As I own a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Edge:
> 
> ...


 
  
  


ike1985 said:


> I have S7 edge, use this cable:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Meenova-Mobility-Cable-MicroUSB-MicroUSB/dp/B00ZYB44UW
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If you'd like to gain a broader understanding about Mojo, then please see *post #3* (including the section entitled 'Informative Posts by Rob Watts')
  
  
 .


----------



## maxh22

mython said:


> If you'd like to gain a broader understanding about Mojo, then please see *post #3* (including the section entitled 'Informative Posts by Rob Watts')
> 
> 
> .


 
 I don't use any app besides the built in LG music player and Tidal on the phone.  But of which play nicely with mojo


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > If you'd like to gain a broader understanding about Mojo, then please see *post #3* (including the section entitled 'Informative Posts by Rob Watts')
> ...


 
  
  
 Then you are not feeding Mojo a bit-perfect signal.
  
 That's entirely up to you, but you are not giving Mojo the best opportunity to provide you with good sound quality.
  
  
 This is discussed, in detail, in *post #3*
  
*'Informative Posts by Rob Watts'*  ==> *'My Source allows me to upsample to 24/192 or DSD - is this a good idea?'*


----------



## maxh22

mython said:


> Then you are not feeding Mojo a bit-perfect signal.
> 
> That's entirely up to you, but you are not giving Mojo the best opportunity to provide you with good sound quality.
> 
> ...


 
 Why would the signal not be bitperfect? If I stream from Tidal it bypasses the onboard dac and works through the Mojo. I haven't questioned the sound quality thus far.


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Then you are not feeding Mojo a bit-perfect signal.
> ...


 
  
 Because even though you are indeed bypassing the smartphones onboard silicon DAC, the Tidal software is functioning within the Android operating system environment, and Android automatically upsamples all digital content to 24/192.
  
 Have you read the information I suggested?


----------



## maxh22

mython said:


> Because even though you are indeed bypassing the smartphones onboard silicon DAC, the Tidal software is functioning within the Android operating system environment, and Android automatically upsamples all digital content to 24/192.
> 
> Have you read the information I suggested?


 
 I just read it yes. I downloaded the Bubble UPNP and will be trying it out and will do some comparisons.


----------



## Slaphead

oldson said:


> i am finding the mojo cannot handle jriver files upscaled to dsd256 dop.
> it stutters as soon as you do anything else on the pc, at the same time. ie open a browser.
> 
> if i play same files output in dop or native to my ifi micro, no problem whatsoever.
> ...




Just don't bother with DSD. It really is the audio format equivalent of the Emperor's new clothes - but it's even worse than that - I'll explain later in the post.

Thanks to your post I remembered that little business card coupon in my Mojo box and downloaded that ensemble in 1 bit thingy, only in DSD 64 as otherwise it would have taken ages to download.

Now the first thing I did as to convert the first track to standard redbook (16/44.1) FLAC. I then compared the two over a period of half an hour using the Mojo and a pair of DT880 pro headphones and the result was that there was no audable difference between the two. Nichts, Nada, Nothing. Basically it was the same as my experience was when downsampling PCM HiRes to standard redbook - nothing changed in terms of audio quality that was in anyway perceivable. Everything sounded absolutely identical.

Now let's get onto the "even worse" bit about DSD. The fact is that the majority of stuff that you'll hear on DSD has had to have, at some stage, been converted to PCM to enable mixing and EQ and then back to DSD again, effectively removing any percieved advantages of DSD, of which I'm convinced there are none. Really the only music that you'll hear that is pure DSD will be one take Jazz, acoustic and classical, and then it's got to be mixed and summed through an analog desk before it's finally converted to DSD.

The reason for that is that it's impossible to do anything with DSD encoded audio. Even a crossfade will require that the area over the crossfade is converted to PCM to do the crossfade and then back to DSD. Mixing with DSD - forget it. Everything needs to be converted into PCM before that can happen.

It really is a crap music format, with no advantages over PCM, and severe limitations.


----------



## maxh22

@Mython I hear a difference between the BubbleUPnP but i'm not sure if it's better. Using both Tidal and the App the bitrate light on the mojo is still dark blue which according to the box is 192..


----------



## bettyn

nyanakiev said:


> I am using the Mojo with my B&W P7- what a combo! I even ended up giving up on finding good IEMs after I tried the Shure SE425.
> I went back to the P7s right thereafter and to my ears it was on a whole different level.


 
 I have P7s also (along with my Nighthawks). They are really great with the Mojo, aren't they?


----------



## NYanakiev

bettyn said:


> I have P7s also (along with my Nighthawks). They are really great with the Mojo, aren't they?




Hell yeah! The mojo reminds me again and again why I got these headphones in the first place. Listening to SACD music on my PC via mojo through toslink and finally to the P7s is godly.


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> @Mython I hear a difference between the BubbleUPnP but i'm not sure if it's better. Using both Tidal and the App the bitrate light on the mojo is still dark blue which according to the box is 192..


 
  
  
 Try UAPP - that apparently has an option *within* the program to facilitate Tidal streaming without Android's upsampling sticking its nose in, where it isn't wanted.


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> Try UAPP - that apparently has an option *within* the program to facilitate Tidal streaming without Android's upsampling sticking its nose in, where it isn't wanted.


 
 You beat me to it
 UAPP will playback Tidal Bit Perfect but only via streaming, it will not have access to your offline media in Tidal

 This is what I use when I want to listen to Tidal. Save the music in my favourites the access them via UAPP


----------



## maxh22

masterpfa said:


> You beat me to it
> UAPP will playback Tidal Bit Perfect but only via streaming, it will not have access to your offline media in Tidal
> 
> This is what I use when I want to listen to Tidal. Save the music in my favourites the access them via UAPP


 
 The app is $8 and I won't be using any of the EQ settings. Is there really an improvement from the audio not being upsampled?


----------



## masterpfa

maxh22 said:


> The app is $8 and I won't be using any of the EQ settings. Is there really an improvement from the audio not being upsampled?


 
 I personally hate upsampling.

 I prefer the sound of Tidal and my music stored on my NAS drive via UAPP as I feel it allows my Mojo to work with the best source, Bit Perfect as opposed to upsampled.
  
 I found the outlay of £5.99 was worth it, after all if you look on what I have spent since purchasing the Mojo let's just say £K+ this was a small price to pay for me, I know all our own circumstances are different

 PS Great support from the Dev too with UAPP


----------



## maxh22

masterpfa said:


> I personally hate upsampling.
> 
> I prefer the sound of Tidal and my music stored on my NAS drive via UAPP as I feel it allows my Mojo to work with the best source, Bit Perfect as opposed to upsampled.
> 
> ...


 
 The one thing that bothers me is that I won't be able to play songs offline and I won't be able to find new songs that Tidal recommends


----------



## harpo1

maxh22 said:


> The one thing that bothers me is that I won't be able to play songs offline and I won't be able to find new songs that Tidal recommends


 
 You can still do it just not thru UAPP.


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> The one thing that bothers me is that I won't be able to play songs offline and I won't be able to find new songs that Tidal recommends


 
  
 It's unfortunate that people are faced with these unnecessary compromises, due to nothing more than a misguided arbitrary decision by non-audiophile developers of the Android OS.
  
 I don't think I'm alone in hoping that Android's architects drop this nonsense in the near future (although UAPP's developer will not share my hope).


----------



## esm87

I had a look in my uapp, how do I make sure I dont have upsampling on? So that any DACs play bit perfect?


----------



## masterpfa

maxh22 said:


> The one thing that bothers me is that I won't be able to play songs offline and I won't be able to find new songs that Tidal recommends


 
 You can still search for music via UAPP just through licensing restrictions you are not able to access Offline Media from Tidal


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> I had a look in my uapp, how do I make sure I dont have upsampling on? So that any DACs play bit perfect?


 
  
 From the setting menu
  

  

  
 Just make sure the "Upsample to highest rate" is left unticked


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> From the setting menu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh sound, thank you buddy


----------



## denis1976

what a great teamgood night to all


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> ahhh sound, thank you buddy


 
 No problems

 What did you settle for in the end, I remember you returned your Mojo?


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> No problems
> 
> 
> What did you settle for in the end, I remember you returned your Mojo?
> ...


Ye i returned it, decided my hardware and siftware in the end wasn't good enough and i couldn't justify the price of the mojo.

I went back to the drawing board and decided to upgrade my hardware so I bought the vibro labs Aria universal IEM's which are pre orders and am hoping to get them within the next month. They should be of worthy quality to pair with the mojo.

I was going to rip all my music to FLAC but thought for the sake of time and hassle maybe I should just pay for TIDAL HIFI and stream the music I want for £20 a month.

Still currently using the galaxy s6 edge plus with cayin c5 amp and sabre android dac. Headphones are still the v moda crossfade wireless.

When i get my Aria's I will go back to the store, test them with the mojo and see how I feel compared to my current set up.

Cheers for asking


----------



## HPLobster

hplobster said:


> My apologies if this has been asked before…this thread is a monster…
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 


Quote:




mython said:


> If you'd like to gain a broader understanding about Mojo, then please see *post #3* (including the section entitled 'Informative Posts by Rob Watts')
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 


 


Thank you for your response! I get it, that I have to use an app and all that, but post#3 doesn´t seem to answer my second question. Sorry, if it´s maybe obvious to you guys, but I´m fairly new to the hobby and with my basic knowledge I thought that the DAP/Smartphone should function as a source ONLY and not influence the sound, or am I fundamentally wrong?


----------



## EagleWings

esm87 said:


> cheers for the link, ive read the review before, thought maybe some mojo members may use the zeus and chime in. I appreciate it its a TOTL IEM and priced as such though.
> 
> I tried the mojo a few weeks back but had to return it due to my files and hardware not being upto par to make use of its quality. Since then I have ordered new IEM's and intend to go back to the store to try them out with mojo


 
  
 Cool. Yes, the very reason I did not bother getting a mojo for my IE80. But now that I have a nice IEM coming in, my interest in the Mojo..


----------



## EagleWings

hplobster said:


> Thank you for your response! I get it, that I have to use an app and all that, but post#3 doesn´t seem to answer my second question. Sorry, if it´s maybe obvious to you guys, but I´m fairly new to the hobby and with my basic knowledge I thought that the DAP/Smartphone should function as a source ONLY and not influence the sound, or am I fundamentally wrong?


 
  
 As long as the device feeds a clean** digital signal into the Mojo, it shouldn't make a difference. Some prefer optical means for digital out (I believe DX80 does digital out through optical), because it is immune to electrical noise.
  
 ** - without any noise and added artifacts


----------



## HPLobster

eaglewings said:


> As long as the device feeds a clean** digital signal into the Mojo, it shouldn't make a difference. Some prefer optical means for digital out (I believe DX80 does digital out through optical), because it is immune to electrical noise.
> 
> ** - without any noise and added artifacts


 
  
 Aaah, I see, thank you very much! Probably I´ll use just my Smartphone then for a while and take it slow on deciding which DAP to purchase and maybe also wait for the DX 200 to appear then...


----------



## maxh22

eaglewings said:


> Cool. Yes, the very reason I did not bother getting a mojo for my IE80. But now that I have a nice IEM coming in, my interest in the Mojo..


 
 I'm using it with an IE 80 and the go and it brings the IEM to it's very best! Highly engaging combo!


----------



## EagleWings

maxh22 said:


> I'm using it with an IE 80 and the go and it brings the IEM to it's very best! Highly engaging combo!


 
  
 Cool..Thanks.. Glad to know that both my IEMs will benefit from the Mojo..


----------



## maxh22

eaglewings said:


> Cool..Thanks.. Glad to know that both my IEMs will benefit from the Mojo..


 
 BTW, what IEM's did you upgrade to? In the future I may be condidering products from 64 audio.


----------



## EagleWings

maxh22 said:


> BTW, what IEM's did you upgrade to? In the future I may be condidering products from 64 audio.


 
  
 The A10. It retains all the strengths of the IE80 (soundstage, smoothness, laid-back and airy presentation) and get rids of the weaknesses (mid-bass boom, recessed mids). Then on other technical aspects such as timbre, imaging, separation and layering, it is a clear step-up over the IE80. But I used the Fiio X3ii and iPhone 6 to demo it. I have been told that it scales really well with better sources. So I am really looking forward to get a mojo.
  
 PM me if you have any specific questions about the A10 or A12.


----------



## maxh22

eaglewings said:


> The A10. It retains all the strengths of the IE80 (soundstage, smoothness, laid-back and airy presentation) and get rids of the weaknesses (mid-bass boom, recessed mids). Then on other technical aspects such as timbre, imaging, separation and layering, it is a clear step-up over the IE80. But I used the Fiio X3ii and iPhone 6 to demo it. I have been told that it scales really well with better sources. So I am really looking forward to get a mojo.
> 
> PM me if you have any specific questions about the A10 or A12.


 
 It should be a substantial improvement indeed. Have you tried one of the mods posted here on headfi where you cover up the base port with tape and set it to it's lowest?
  
 Doing this resulted in a huge improvement to the mids and vocals but reduced the slam of the base. For me this was totally worth it since IMO it improved the sound quality and believability factor when listening to female and male vocalists as well as instruments.


----------



## Marat Sar

Thought I'd just pop by and see if there's any news on that SD card reader module? 
  
 My Vorzuge Pure II+ is almost here and I'm an SD card reader short of taking the beastly mojo/pureII combo out and about. Matter of fact, my head-fi life has been pretty much suspended waiting for that module or a low profile dedicated fiio carrier.


----------



## EagleWings

maxh22 said:


> It should be a substantial improvement indeed. Have you tried one of the mods posted here on headfi where you cover up the base port with tape and set it to it's lowest?
> 
> Doing this resulted in a huge improvement to the mids and vocals but reduced the slam of the base. For me this was totally worth it since IMO it improved the sound quality and believability factor when listening to female and male vocalists as well as instruments.


 
  
 Yep, happy user of the Tape-Mod. What kind of improvements does the Mojo bring to the IE80?


----------



## yadoo

Does anyone know how many 'Tap count' Mojo uses? I can't find it in the specification page.  I know Hugo is 26K and Dave is 164K.


----------



## x RELIC x

yadoo said:


> Does anyone know how many 'Tab count' Mojo uses? I can't find it in the specification page.  I know Hugo is 26K and Dave is 164K.




You mean 'Tap'. No, Chord has not released this information and has indicated to me it would be a long time before they do, if ever.


----------



## yadoo

x relic x said:


> You mean 'Tap'. No, Chord has not released this information and has indicated to me it would be a long time before they do, if ever.


 
 Fixed  ... I think it is higher than hugo, just by looking at temperature operation for the FPGA chips in hugo and mojo. The more tap count filter used, the more heat temperature emitted.


----------



## maxh22

eaglewings said:


> Yep, happy user of the Tape-Mod. What kind of improvements does the Mojo bring to the IE80?


 
 With the tape mod I felt it was dangerously close to the accuracy of my HD 700. The mids and vocals sound intimate,sweet, and smooth. Without it, there was too much mid base bloat and the vocals were more laid back.  I drove them with my LG V10 and with my Oppo BDP 105 blueray player and the sound felt more analytical but less enjoyful. It lost this certain warmth and smoothness that the mojo was delivering.


----------



## maxh22

yadoo said:


> Fixed  ... I think it is higher than hugo, just by looking at temperature operation for the FPGA chips in hugo and mojo. The more tap count filter used, the more heat temperatureI


 
 Ive never heard the hugo but people who have both are saying that the hugo is more analytical and more detailed than mojo. It could just be the difference in sound signiture that they're hearing but a greater tap length should account for more depth so if the mojo does indeed have more taps in theory it should be "better" than hugo. But only John and Rob know the tap length.


----------



## music4mhell

denis1976 said:


> what a great teamgood night to all


 
 is that VE ZEN 2 ?


----------



## EagleWings

yadoo said:


> Does anyone know how many 'Tap count' Mojo uses? I can't find it in the specification page.  I know Hugo is 26K and Dave is 164K.


 
  
 This review states 26k taps on Mojo. Or is the reviewer referring to the tap count of the Hugo?
  
http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62-cd-reviews/776-chord-mojo-review.html


----------



## tkteo

maxh22 said:


> Ive never heard the hugo but people who have both are saying that the hugo is more analytical and more detailed than mojo. It could just be the difference in sound signiture that they're hearing but a greater tap length should account for more depth so if the mojo does indeed have more taps in theory it should be "better" than hugo. But only John and Rob know the tap length.


 
 There are design differences in Mojo and Hugo beyond tap count. The noise shapers and number of elements in the WTA I think. These differences probably all contribute to the difference in sound signatures.


----------



## EagleWings

maxh22 said:


> With the tape mod I felt it was dangerously close to the accuracy of my HD 700. The mids and vocals sound intimate,sweet, and smooth. Without it, there was too much mid base bloat and the vocals were more laid back.  I drove them with my LG V10 and with my Oppo BDP 105 blueray player and the sound felt more analytical but less enjoyful. It lost this certain warmth and smoothness that the mojo was delivering.


 
  
 Very nice. Yes, with my IE80, sometimes I prefer the smoother sound of my iPhone than the X3ii, although X3ii beats the iPhone in terms of transparency. From what I gather, Mojo seems to possess both these qualities.


----------



## NPWS

hi, I'd like to ask.
 Why I can't hear any sound while connecting mojo to my laptop, when I playing video from youtube?
 and when I want to watch my films, the sound didn't comes out.
 but in foobar2000, everything is ok
 any solution?
 thanks


----------



## Multimediers

npws said:


> hi, I'd like to ask.
> Why I can't hear any sound while connecting mojo to my laptop, when I playing video from youtube?
> and when I want to watch my films, the sound didn't comes out.
> but in foobar2000, everything is ok
> ...


 
 Is Mojo the default playback device?
  
 You may have to switch the playback device in your web browser and video playback software to Mojo, Or, just simply set Mojo as your system default playback device.


----------



## NPWS

multimediers said:


> Is Mojo the default playback device?
> 
> You may have to switch the playback device in your web browser and video playback software to Mojo, Or, just simply set Mojo as your system default playback device.


 
 yes, mojo is the default playback


----------



## Wyd4

npws said:


> hi, I'd like to ask.
> Why I can't hear any sound while connecting mojo to my laptop, when I playing video from youtube?
> and when I want to watch my films, the sound didn't comes out.
> but in foobar2000, everything is ok
> ...




Hey there

If you have foobar set via wasapi or asio to output to mojo then while foobar is open only sound from foobar will be directed to the mojo. If you close foobar and the mojo is set in Windows as default per direct sound then audio witll then channel through mojo as normal.


----------



## denis1976

music4mhell said:


> is that VE ZEN 2 ?


yes they are


----------



## music4mhell

denis1976 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > is that VE ZEN 2 ?
> ...


 
 Nice, i also njoy a lot the Mojo with Zen 2, cygnus, dark horse 400 Ohms, ting, Monk. Monk+ are on the way


----------



## denis1976

music4mhell said:


> Nice, i also njoy a lot the Mojo with Zen 2, cygnus, dark horse 400 Ohms, ting, Monk. Monk+ are on the way


great you know when i bought the VE came with them a pair of Baldoor E100 for free...this are the best cheap earbuds i ever heard , with the foams on what a full bodied sound...by the way you use the VE with the donuts? I find out that it works best with ribber rims, and works very good with Mojo


----------



## music4mhell

denis1976 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, i also njoy a lot the Mojo with Zen 2, cygnus, dark horse 400 Ohms, ting, Monk. Monk+ are on the way
> ...


 
 I dont use donut foam, it's difficult to have at one place, so i use Hiegi Full ear foam, also i feel with full earfoams, i get the bass response better 
 With my Zen 2, i got a Monk as complimentary.


----------



## noobandroid

I found something weird with my x5ii + mojo, i have this particular album i got from hdtracks that is 24/48,and is shown on my player correctly, but mojo is red led 44.1 and why is that?is it the mojo detected it is actually a 44.1 khz file instead?


----------



## NPWS

wyd4 said:


> Hey there
> 
> If you have foobar set via wasapi or asio to output to mojo then while foobar is open only sound from foobar will be directed to the mojo. If you close foobar and the mojo is set in Windows as default per direct sound then audio witll then channel through mojo as normal.


 
 thanks.
 gonna try this.


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> I found something weird with my x5ii + mojo, i have this particular album i got from hdtracks that is 24/48,and is shown on my player correctly, but mojo is red led 44.1 and why is that?is it the mojo detected it is actually a 44.1 khz file instead?




48 kHz and 44.1 kHz sampling rate indicators look very similar. The 48 kHz should be slightly more orange, but still looks red-ish on mine.


----------



## noobandroid

x relic x said:


> 48 kHz and 44.1 kHz sampling rate indicators look very similar. The 48 kHz should be slightly more orange, but still looks red-ish on mine.



i really couldn't see the difference, that's why i had to ask


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> i really couldn't see the difference, that's why i had to ask




It's quite difficult to see the difference, which I why I replied that mine still looks red(ish). Basically I think your unit is fine as it's a very subtle shift.


----------



## utdeep

Anyone try to buy the Chord Mojo case from dignisdesign.com?  It's a terrible website that seems to forget whether I signed in or not.  Also, with shipping, the cheapest case is about $92 for the USA.
  
 Is there another place to get it?  I don't mind the cost but the website doesn't make me feel confident about their technical skills or privacy protections.  If there is no other place to get it, I might just wait for the official case.


----------



## captblaze

utdeep said:


> It's a terrible website that seems to forget whether I signed in or not.  Also, with shipping, the cheapest case is about $92 for the USA.
> 
> Is there another place to get it?  I don't mind the cost but the website doesn't make me feel confident about their technical skills or privacy protections.


 
  
  
 trust your gut... its not worth the hassle, is it?


----------



## rbalcom

utdeep said:


> Anyone try to buy the Chord Mojo case from dignisdesign.com?  It's a terrible website that seems to forget whether I signed in or not.  Also, with shipping, the cheapest case is about $92 for the USA.
> 
> Is there another place to get it?  I don't mind the cost but the website doesn't make me feel confident about their technical skills or privacy protections.  If there is no other place to get it, I might just wait for the official case.


 

 I ordered two of them the end of last week. Shipped the next day. Just use PayPal and you should not have any privacy problems. I have bought many cases through ebay from them without any problem.
  
 Shipping on the two cases was the same cost as for one case. Ordered them on the 22nd, shipped on the 23rd, arrived at the Chicago ISC Facility on the 24th and is currently processing through Customs. My experience is that it takes about a week to get through Customs and then a couple of days to get to me.


----------



## utdeep

Is customs going to charge you an additional fee?


----------



## rbalcom

utdeep said:


> Is customs going to charge you an additional fee?


 
  
 Didn't with any other international purchases I've made including my Questyle QP1R from the United Kingdom.


----------



## yadoo

utdeep said:


> Anyone try to buy the Chord Mojo case from dignisdesign.com?  It's a terrible website that seems to forget whether I signed in or not.  Also, with shipping, the cheapest case is about $92 for the USA.
> 
> Is there another place to get it?  I don't mind the cost but the website doesn't make me feel confident about their technical skills or privacy protections.  If there is no other place to get it, I might just wait for the official case.


 
 I won't recommend having a case on mojo. The only way mojo dissipates heat is through its aluminum case. Why on Earth you want to cover that? Unlike other portable DACs, mojo tends to get warm.


----------



## Whitigir

yadoo said:


> I won't recommend having a case on mojo. The only way mojo dissipates heat is through its aluminum case. Why on Earth you want to cover that? Unlike other portable DACs, mojo tends to get warm.




This, is the best reason


----------



## Peter Hyatt

yadoo said:


> I won't recommend having a case on mojo. The only way mojo dissipates heat is through its aluminum case. Why on Earth you want to cover that? Unlike other portable DACs, mojo tends to get warm.


 

 For travel.  
  
 I find that it only heats up significantly while playing/charging at the same time.  
  
 Other than that, I would like it protected.


----------



## jmills8

peter hyatt said:


> For travel.
> 
> I find that it only heats up significantly while playing/charging at the same time.
> 
> Other than that, I would like it protected.


 you use it while putting the mojo in your pocket ?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

jmills8 said:


> you use it while putting the mojo in your pocket ?


 

 yes, and don't find it to heat up to any level of concern.  It is warmest when I play/charge as desktop.  
  
 I also bring it wherever I go, and even if in a waiting room, I place it on my lap with the iPhone.   I'd like a good solid case, though I am not sure how necessary it is as it is built like a tank.  I don't find the slight heating to be of concern.


----------



## jmills8

peter hyatt said:


> yes, and don't find it to heat up to any level of concern.  It is warmest when I play/charge as desktop.
> 
> I also bring it wherever I go, and even if in a waiting room, I place it on my lap with the iPhone.   I'd like a good solid case, though I am not sure how necessary it is as it is built like a tank.  I don't find the slight heating to be of concern.


Yeah on my lap or hand it doesnt get hot.


----------



## eltorrete

utdeep said:


> Anyone try to buy the Chord Mojo case from dignisdesign.com?  It's a terrible website that seems to forget whether I signed in or not.  Also, with shipping, the cheapest case is about $92 for the USA.
> 
> Is there another place to get it?  I don't mind the cost but the website doesn't make me feel confident about their technical skills or privacy protections.  If there is no other place to get it, I might just wait for the official case.


 
 better to write an email to them, will give you the direct price and some solution for customs


----------



## Ike1985

esm87 said:


> ahhh sound, thank you buddy


 
  
 You need to uncheck "Play through android" in UAPP settings.


----------



## hifuguy

Is there any hope for a future add-on module that would allow the Mojo appear as a Roon endpoint?


----------



## lukeap69

I have been using dignis case for a month now, no issues. So this concern about heat dissipation are bullocks! I had few (2 or 3) instances before using a case where my Mojo automatically shut down due to perhaps high temperature, this never happened since using the leather case. Not that the case helped, but it certainly did not make unit 'malfunction' as few posters alluded to many pages back.

This is real life usage report. To those who think otherwise, have you tried leather case that made the Mojo not function properly?


----------



## Mython

hifuguy said:


> Is there any hope for a future add-on module that would allow the Mojo appear as a Roon endpoint?


 
  
 It's too early to say, but there is always hope.
  
  
 As you may be aware, SD & Wi-Fi have been mentioned, as an intended goal, and I'm sure the team at Chord will be doing all they can to bring a slick user-friendly result to Mojo-owners. So, we'll just have to wait and see what they manage to achieve, perhaps by the end of this year, or early next (that's only a guess, on my part).
  
 One should keep in mind the fact that such an add-on will be fiendishly-complex to engineer, and Chord don't have a 100-strong team and $10 million to throw at it. I don't doubt they have the skill, but it will probably take a while to develop.
  
  


audi0nick128 said:


> catalystcc said:
> 
> 
> > A second forthcoming module that will obviate the need for​ _any​_ physical connection between smartphone and Mojo​
> ...


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> Hi We at chord are pleased to Congratulate audiOnick128 for guessing the functions of the complex mojo adaptor in development and announce that he will be receiving a Chord Mojo Case when they become available in May.


 
  
  
 Also, please see the section entitled *'Forthcoming add-on module'*, in _*post #3*_


----------



## jmills8

lukeap69 said:


> I have been using dignis case for a month now, no issues. So this concern about heat dissipation are bullocks! I had few (2 or 3) instances before using a case where my Mojo automatically shut down due to perhaps high temperature, this never happened since using the leather case. Not that the case helped, but it certainly did not make unit 'malfunction' as few posters alluded to many pages back.
> 
> This is real life usage report. To those who think otherwise, have you tried leather case that made the Mojo not function properly?


 Glad it works well but a Mojo in my pocket walking to the train starts to burn my leg.


----------



## H20Fidelity

1114 pages? Disappointing! Get back to me when you reach 2000.


----------



## Xacxac

Balanced Mojo RMAA is out! 

http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-mst-audio-mojo-kai-balanced-24-bit

The mods cost USD 405 and 600 (latest conversion). Too much for me.


----------



## headmanPL

jmills8 said:


> Glad it works well but a Mojo in my pocket walking to the train starts to burn my leg.


 

 When you say "burn my leg". You don't mean that, you mean, gets hot. The thermal protection would kick in before it got hot enough to burn flesh through fabric.


----------



## jmills8

headmanpl said:


> When you say "burn my leg". You don't mean that, you mean, gets hot. The thermal protection would kick in before it got hot enough to burn flesh through fabric.


It gets hot that I uave to take it out of my pocket cause its starting to hurt. Once out it cools down.


----------



## boomtube

I have the Hugo...what type of difference would I expect to hear with the Mojo?
  
 Particularly with the DP-X1...If you have both and have used them w/the Onkyo DP-X1, what's your impression?


----------



## esm87

ike1985 said:


> You need to uncheck "Play through android" in UAPP settings.


so uncheck this and the one that says upsample to highest rate?


----------



## Mython

boomtube said:


> I have the Hugo...what type of difference would I expect to hear with the Mojo?


 
  
  


mython said:


> mimouille said:
> 
> 
> > Does the MOJO share the Hugo's signature? As much as I was impressed by the performance, I was not a fan of the Hugo sound in the end.
> ...


 
  
 To my ears, Mojo sounds slightly smoother than Hugo (that is _*not*_ a criticism of Hugo), and slightly less-airy than Hugo (that is _*not*_ a criticism of Mojo).
  
 What Hugo and Mojo unmistakably share in common is a _sense of authority_ to the music, an amazing realism to the timbre, foot-tapping rhythm and timing, and surprising ability to make Redbook sound really stunning.
  
 Mojo does *not* lack in power, compared to Hugo.
  
  
 Anyone familiar with either of these DACs will immediately recognise a genetic resemblance in the musical-portrayal of the other DAC.
  
  
 I urge you to read Rob's various posts that I've linked & quoted, in *post #3* of this thread - there's a lot of valuable information, much of which will be familiar to you, as a Hugo-owner, but it sheds a lot of light on Mojo, too. There is also a very comprehensive list of reviews and first-impressions.
  
  


boomtube said:


> Particularly with the DP-X1...If you have both and have used them w/the Onkyo DP-X1, what's your impression?


 
  


masterpfa said:


> bclark8923 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone listened to the Onkyo DP-X1 vs the Mojo using any IEMs and what were the differences?
> ...


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > You need to uncheck "Play through android" in UAPP settings.
> ...


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## warrior1975

xacxac said:


> Balanced Mojo RMAA is out!
> 
> http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-mst-audio-mojo-kai-balanced-24-bit
> 
> The mods cost USD 405 and 600 (latest conversion). Too much for me.




Wow. Was looking at the graphs for the AK380 balanced... Looks absolutely horrific. 

No modding my mojo. No point. Stock is fine.


----------



## shigzeo

xacxac said:


> Balanced Mojo RMAA is out!
> 
> http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-mst-audio-mojo-kai-balanced-24-bit
> 
> The mods cost USD 405 and 600 (latest conversion). Too much for me.


 

 Hey, thanks for the link. I have the Mojo-Kai only for a few more days.


----------



## Whitigir

Lol...instead of modding the mojo, why not go for PHA-3 ? Or other balanced amp ? Dynamic range reduced - enough negative effects


----------



## x RELIC x

whitigir said:


> Lol...instead of modding the mojo, why not go for PHA-3 ? Or other balanced amp ? Dynamic range reduced - enough negative effects




Because audibly (and measurably) the Mojo is better to a lot of users ears, yes, in single ended. If you like the PHA-3 sound that's great.


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> Because audibly (and measurably) the Mojo is better to a lot of users ears, yes, in single ended. If you like the PHA-3 sound that's great.




So true. Mojo's mojo.


----------



## warrior1975

x relic x said:


> Because audibly (and measurably) the Mojo is better to a lot of users ears, yes, in single ended. If you like the PHA-3 sound that's great.




I don't want to speak for Whitigir but I think he was saying instead of modding the Mojo, which decreases it's dynamic range, why not just purchase a pha 3 or any other fine balanced amp,instead of hurting the performance of mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> I don't want to speak for Whitigir but I think he was saying instead of modding the Mojo, which decreases it's dynamic range, why not just purchase a pha 3 or any other fine balanced amp,instead of hurting the performance of mojo.




However, won't adding an external device decrease measured performance anyway...


----------



## warrior1975

Not sure if I follow exactly. I don't think he's saying use both, just for those that want to use a balanced amp buy a different device instead of modding the Mojo. 

I agree with the premise of what you are saying using an additional device.


----------



## x RELIC x

Exactly. I just think it's funny to say that the mod (however convenient) decreases dynamic range and then suggest stacking just so you can use balanced, which reduces measured performance anyway. Regardless, I'm not for or against, just pointing out the obvious I guess. To each their own.


----------



## iDesign

mrderrick said:


> For those who plan on using the Mojo as a dedicated desktop setup and are short of USB ports or want a tidy solution. Granted you have a USB3 port to provide the power you can get a Y splitter for separate data and power. I've used a power meter to check that sufficient power is being drawn to charge the Mojo and it's able to provide the same power as a 2A wall charger from USB3.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251621203153?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 
  
  
 This is very good advice above. For those using a computer that has a single USB 3 port on one side such as the MacBook Pro with Retina Display (15-inch) the Danspeed-Express cable is a tidy solution. This cable is one of the few micro USB cables of its kind that charges and transmits data to the Chord Mojo simultaneously-- I purchased several cables of this style and they will not transmit data as advertised. Another key design detail about the Danspeed-Express cable is that the micro USB connectors are slim enough to be placed side-by-side into the Mojo's charge and data ports. Most other cables have connectors that are too large to do this. 
  
 I have not observed any issues or perceptible loss in fidelity with the Danspeed-Express cable. I have compared it with the original cable supplied by Chord and with high-end USB micro cables like the Curious USB and ALO Green Line. I also compared it with the AudioQuest Diamond and WireWorld Platinum Starlight 7 USB cables (using an AudioQuest USB B-to-micro adapter) and the quality is fine. The Danspeed-Express cable also works with the AudioQuest JitterBug which is nice. 
  
  
 Good find MrDerrick!


----------



## Whitigir

I never suggested stacking amp on amp. I am saying if you wanted balanced performances, there are other devices for it, and PHA-3 is one example. Why mod the mojo and drop it dynamic range ? Once anyone beside "chord" to provide any technical modifications, or official upgrades, the Mojo is no longer Mojo.


----------



## warrior1975

x RELIC x See Whitigir response. I didn't think he was suggesting a stack, just an alternative to modding the Mojo if one wanted to use balanced. 

No way I'm modding my Mojo, especially not for a balanced connection that I don't believe in to begin with.


----------



## x RELIC x

whitigir said:


> I never suggested stacking amp on amp. I am saying if you wanted balanced performances, there are other devices for it, and PHA-3 is one example. Why mod the mojo and drop it dynamic range ? Once anyone beside "chord" to provide any technical modifications, or official upgrades, the Mojo is no longer Mojo.





warrior1975 said:


> x RELIC x See Whitigir response. I didn't think he was suggesting a stack, just an alternative to modding the Mojo if one wanted to use balanced.
> 
> No way I'm modding my Mojo, especially not for a balanced connection that I don't believe in to begin with.




What? To add a PH-3 as an alternative _is_ stacking to the Mojo, if using the Mojo as a DAC. Balanced _performance_? Not better than the SE Mojo performance so I see no point in adding the PH-3 to a Mojo. IMO it's a terrible suggestion if seeking measured performance. Sonic preferences are a different story. I'm saying performance doesn't increase simply because of a balanced output.

We're talking in circles, I'm out.


----------



## warrior1975

No, not using the Mojo with the PHA 3. Using it instead if you want to run balanced.

For the record Relic, I completely agree with what you are saying. I'm just trying to explain what I thought Whitigir was saying.

I also agree with Whitigir, don't mod the Mojo to have it run balanced. 

The whole thing lacks sense to me.


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> No, not using the Mojo with the PHA 3. Using it instead if you want to run balanced.
> 
> For the record Relic, I completely agree with what you are saying. I'm just trying to explain what I thought Whitigir was saying.




Sorry, it's just that in the Mojo thread that's what I thought he was getting at. Anyway, the mod is convenient, I'll give it that, over switching to different devices. Especially recommending a DAC/amp that is already behind in measurements. Actually, I bet the modded Mojo will still measure better than the Sony PHA-3, which hasn't boasted the best performance (especially for the price). Don't' get me wrong, I've said from the start that the mod won't add anything to the Mojo's performance from the start, it's just convenient IMO. I would never have it done myself but it's interesting that some are adventurous enough to try it. For that I applaud them for ingenuity.

Edit: Also, I get tired of reading "balanced performances". Balanced doesn't default to quality, as we all know.


----------



## avitron142

Hey, getting a Mojo from @thepooh soon. Really excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Just wanted to ask (and I apologize if anyone answered these already), did anyone try the Pinnacle P1 with the Mojo?
  
 And secondly, does charging it overnight (more than it needs to) degrade the battery? I wouldn't want to damage it by charging it too long.


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> As you may be aware, SD & Wi-Fi have been mentioned, as an intended goal, and I'm sure the team at Chord will be doing all they can to bring a slick user-friendly result to Mojo-owners. So, we'll just have to wait and see what they manage to achieve, perhaps by the end of this year, or early next (that's only a guess, on my part).


 
  
 Just thinking (being greedy too) but stick with me here....

 Just imagine if this module as well as having SD & WiFi, but the Magicians at Chord also incorporated a battery that could act as a backup battery/booster for Mojo

 Eh?
 Eh?
 Eh?
 Eh?
 Eh?
  





 
  
 EDIT: If this Module was to materialise
 EDIT 2 and was MQA compatible


----------



## warrior1975

x RELIC x I'm with you on everything you said brother. I've never heard much of a difference, if any running balanced. Plus, I'm already ecstatic about the sound of the Mojo, no chance in hell I'm paying to mod it to have a balanced connection... Nor am in interested in purchasing any additional anything just to be balanced.


----------



## Mediahound

warrior1975 said:


> @x RELIC x I'm with you on everything you said brother. I've never heard much of a difference, if any running balanced. Plus, I'm already ecstatic about the sound of the Mojo, no chance in hell I'm paying to mod it to have a balanced connection... Nor am in interested in purchasing any additional anything just to be balanced.


 

 Why would anyone want to mod this to be balanced when Chord themselves have stated for this design, balanced is actually worse? There's so much tomfoolery in the audio world where people just can't leave well-enough alone!


----------



## Mython

mediahound said:


> warrior1975 said:
> 
> 
> > @x RELIC x I'm with you on everything you said brother. I've never heard much of a difference, if any running balanced. Plus, I'm already ecstatic about the sound of the Mojo, no chance in hell I'm paying to mod it to have a balanced connection... Nor am in interested in purchasing any additional anything just to be balanced.
> ...


 
  
  
 When you were a child, and you had a scab on your knee, your teacher told you not to pick it, or you'd make it worse, but what did you do?
  
 Some 'adults' are the same with audio gear.


----------



## warrior1975

Not me. Unless it was modded by Red Wine for more bass...


----------



## Xacxac

Heck, I bet Mojo SE is better than PHA3 BAL. 

The only group of people who might mod Mojo is those who own balanced cables & won't buy more cable.


----------



## warrior1975

I'd venture out and say that those that have strictly balanced cables, won't even entertain the idea of a mojo in the first place. Just pointless speculation on my behalf.


----------



## shigzeo

warrior1975 said:


> I don't want to speak for @Whitigir but I think he was saying instead of modding the Mojo, which decreases it's dynamic range, why not just purchase a pha 3 or any other fine balanced amp,instead of hurting the performance of mojo.


 
 Unless you consider the proviso I laid out (that no two Mojos are created equal) the mod doesn't decrease its dynamic range. It lowers the gain from the balanced output by what I understand is -14 dB. it still manages to kick out greater than 115dB dynamic range despite the lessened gain. If signal stability isn't a concern, it could get greater dynamic range. 115dB is about as good as any device can get. Even the unmodded port only goes to 120dB if driven to levels where the stereo signal begins to eclipse.
  


x relic x said:


> Exactly. I just think it's funny to say that the mod (however convenient) decreases dynamic range and then suggest stacking just so you can use balanced, which reduces measured performance anyway. Regardless, I'm not for or against, just pointing out the obvious I guess. To each their own.


 
  
 Again, it doesn't decrease the dynamic range, it decreases the gain. All the amateur measurable metrics I have at my finger tips are measured in dB, and with a lowered gain, the balanced out (only this one) kicks out less voltage at the same LED setting. I chose to limit my measurements to the highest volume at which the signal was absolutely stable, which was several decibels lower than stereo eclipsed maximums (which are a bad idea anyway).


x relic x said:


> However, won't adding an external device decrease measured performance anyway...


 
  
 As soon as you add an amp, the measurable performance has no where to go but down. It doesn't matter if your source is the worst on the planet; an amp can only perform up to the signal it is fed. The PHA-3, as a DAC, will treat your source as a transport and become a new source, so treating it like a downstream audio device only works in idea because it literally is plugged into something else. Sony's latest NW-ZX2 Walkman performs extremely poorly. I have no idea if the PHA-3 is similar to it or not. If it is, any Mojo, or any iPhone, walks circles around it, and vigorously.


warrior1975 said:


> No, not using the Mojo with the PHA 3. Using it instead if you want to run balanced.
> 
> For the record Relic, I completely agree with what you are saying. I'm just trying to explain what I thought Whitigir was saying.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Unless you really believe in balanced. I'm not a big balanced guy, but having the option is cool. And, while the USB section currently isn't transformered like the SPDIF section is, Ryuzoh says he will do that. I'm not sure why he didn't because one of the draws of Mojo is that it translates any old phone or compatible player into a performance beast... except when the important thing is EMI and other interference.


x relic x said:


> Sorry, it's just that in the Mojo thread that's what I thought he was getting at. Anyway, the mod is convenient, I'll give it that, over switching to different devices. Especially recommending a DAC/amp that is already behind in measurements. Actually, I bet the modded Mojo will still measure better than the Sony PHA-3, which hasn't boasted the best performance (especially for the price). Don't' get me wrong, I've said from the start that the mod won't add anything to the Mojo's performance from the start, it's just convenient IMO. I would never have it done myself but it's interesting that some are adventurous enough to try it. For that I applaud them for ingenuity.
> 
> Edit: Also, I get tired of reading "balanced performances". Balanced doesn't default to quality, as we all know.


 
  
 If you read the measurements, you can see that Ryuzoh's mod actually performs better at the same volumes through balanced rather than through single ended. The numbers ring out to: 20x less THD, 12x less IMD, and 21dB greater stereo separation at similar levels of dynamic range and noise. Of course, these are at volumes that no reasonable human ever would listen. And in the case of IMD and THD, are inaudible. But the performance benefit is measurable, and by a margin about which I would boast in a single-ended vs single-ended comparison.

 The stereo separation question is within the bounds of audibility. I've taken separate measurements at loud listening levels (to cover a range of people) to illustrate the evening effect of volume levels on measurable signal quality. Essentially, no matter how good the source, its output quality (as a measure of dB) is reduced across the board when its volume is lowered. In most cases, the best-recorded music through the best earphones/headphones, through the best equipment falls well within the bounds of 16-bit audio quality. What high-performance gear like Mojo is capable of when the pedal is to the metal is truly phenomenal. Not that anyone will listen to such levels for long. These measurements I will publish later. 


mediahound said:


> Why would anyone want to mod this to be balanced when Chord themselves have stated for this design, balanced is actually worse? There's so much tomfoolery in the audio world where people just can't leave well-enough alone!


 
  
 Well, it measurably improves the signal in a number of areas, even under load, when compared at the same volume levels in single ended. Will that translate into audible improvement to you? Honestly I doubt it. But the improvements are both real, and especially under load, and in the case of stereo separation, impressive.


mython said:


> When you were a child, and you had a scab on your knee, your teacher told you not to pick it, or you'd make it worse, but what did you do?
> 
> Some 'adults' are the same with audio gear.


 
 Except that modifying your knee hurts you in the short term, and modifying a piece of hardware hurts no one. In some cases, hardware modification is bad news. In others it actually improves the utility or performance of a thing. For people that are into balanced audio, this mod appears to be a no-brainer.


----------



## Whitigir

xacxac said:


> Heck, I bet Mojo SE is better than PHA3 BAL.
> 
> The only group of people who might mod Mojo is those who own balanced cables & won't buy more cable.




Lol, I get it you love your Mojo, but have you ever heard of PHA-3 in balanced ? 





warrior1975 said:


> I'd venture out and say that those that have strictly balanced cables, won't even entertain the idea of a mojo in the first place. Just pointless speculation on my behalf.




I don't have strictly balanced cables, and Mojo has credits due where it rightfully does. But I don't agree with people who vaguely state Mojo is better than a quality and dedicated Balanced device.

Anyways, after all, I just want to say if you bought a Mojo and modded it to be balanced, you bought a wrong device. Mojo does beautifully for what it was designed to do, and why mod it to bring negative effects (reduced dynamic range) and even to bother buying a balanced cables on top of that ? 

I do also get the point of being a tinkerer myself, and also love modding, but my rule of thumb is never mod to bring about negatives from any gears, period.


----------



## x RELIC x

shigzeo, how does the modded balanced output derive a balanced signal from the SE output in the Mojo? It simply isn't clear how modifying the SE output to balanced can produce better measurements in this case. If talking about a system designed around balanced in and out I could see the measured performance differences between SE and balanced, but that isn't the case here....


----------



## esm87

Any mojo users here streamed hifi quality over tidal to listen to james bay new album? On my limited portable set up it sounds superb. 

Anyone with a mojo and decent headphones/IEM's I would think would be in for a real treat. When people talk about good quality mastered albums, is this an example of a well mastered album? It's an incredible album either way


----------



## shigzeo

x relic x said:


> @shigzeo, how does the modded balanced output derive a balanced signal from the SE output in the Mojo? It simply isn't clear how modifying the SE output to balanced can produce better measurements in this case. If talking about a system designed around balanced in and out I could see the measured performance differences between SE and balanced, but that isn't the case here....


 

 In a follow up article I will have a few explanations. Pulling balanced signals from non fgpa DACs is also pretty normal and has been used in a number of esoteric mods from Red Wine to Mezzo Hifi. Which is to say: it's not a splitting of a single-ended signal into a faux-balanced one. It's tapping original signals in the DAC or fpga to also spit a balanced signal.


----------



## x RELIC x

shigzeo said:


> In a follow up article I will have a few explanations. Pulling balanced signals from non fgpa DACs is also pretty normal and has been used in a number of esoteric mods from Red Wine to Mezzo Hifi.




Yes, I know, I am wondering what he did specifically is all. 

Looking forward to your future follow up article.


----------



## warrior1975

whitigir said:


> Lol, I get it you love your Mojo, but have you ever heard of PHA-3 in balanced ?
> *I don't have strictly balanced cables, and Mojo has credits due where it rightfully does. But I don't agree with people who vaguely state Mojo is better than a quality and dedicated Balanced device.
> 
> Anyways, after all, I just want to say if you bought a Mojo and modded it to be balanced, you bought a wrong device. Mojo does beautifully for what it was designed to do, and why mod it to bring negative effects (reduced dynamic range) and even to bother buying a balanced cables on top of that ?
> ...




I know you don't have only balanced cables, I was just speaking in general terms, responding to a different post about having only balanced cables. I was just making a point that if a person only has balanced cables, I doubt Mojo will be on their list of desirable toys. 

I'm all for tinkering too. I just don't see the point for me to do this mod specifically. Not meant for anyone else. I would do like you suggested, and purchase something that already has balanced output. 

I also agree that making blanket statements, mojo being better than every balanced dac/amp out there is incorrect. Hell, it probably is, but I just won't say it is.  

I'm joking, I haven't heard all of the different options out there so I can't pass judgment. 

shigzeo Thank you for explaining brother, looking forward to your follow up article.


----------



## shigzeo

x relic x said:


> Yes, I know, I am wondering what he did specifically is all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm sorry that it will be broken up so. It took me about fifteen hours to gather all the measurements for that 1000 word thing you read. Writing took another 4 hours (I'm not a good writer so it takes time). I burned out.


----------



## avitron142

Guys, need help here. Do you reckon that international shipping will give me trouble because of the Mojo's battery? This is really important... (please, please no)


----------



## x RELIC x

avitron142 said:


> Guys, need help here. Do you reckon that international shipping will give me trouble because of the Mojo's battery? This is really important... (please, please no)




Just look up the international shipping rules for the States. In Canada, if the lithium is a part of the device then it isn't an issue, at least not the last time I checked. Why not just purchase one from an American dealer though?


----------



## avitron142

Trading with a head-fi'er. It's coming to the US, but honestly... I'm horrible with figuring out what the legally worded rupes actually mean. Coupled with different carrier (dhl vs ems) policies, I'm hopeless...


----------



## jmills8

avitron142 said:


> Trading with a head-fi'er. It's coming to the US, but honestly... I'm horrible with figuring out what the legally worded rupes actually mean. Coupled with different carrier (dhl vs ems) policies, I'm hopeless...


 No problems if using DHL.


----------



## avitron142

Really? Thanks so much! That helps tremendously.


----------



## x RELIC x

avitron142 said:


> Trading with a head-fi'er. It's coming to the US, but honestly... I'm horrible with figuring out what the legally worded rupes actually mean. Coupled with different carrier (dhl vs ems) policies, I'm hopeless...




If it's packaged as a part of equipment it shouldn't be an issue, as long as the sender describes what the device is and that it contains a lithium battery _as a part of the device_. The restrictions apply to lithium batteries transported on passanger airlines that are not a part of a device (seperate batteries).

Here is the information regarding international laws regarding lithium battery transport:

http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/cargo/dgr/Documents/lithium-battery-update.pdf


----------



## avitron142

Thanks a lot for the help Relic. It's my first international trade and I'm at my wits' end.



x relic x said:


> If it's packaged as a part of equipment it shouldn't be an issue, as long as the sender describes what the device is and that it contains a lithium battery _as a part of the device_. The restrictions apply to lithium batteries transported on passanger airlines that are not a part of a device (seperate batteries).
> 
> Here is the information regarding international laws regarding lithium battery transport:
> 
> http://www.iata.org/whatwedo/cargo/dgr/Documents/lithium-battery-update.pdf


----------



## Xacxac

whitigir said:


> Lol, I get it you love your Mojo, but have you ever heard of PHA-3 in balanced ?
> I don't have strictly balanced cables, and Mojo has credits due where it rightfully does. But I don't agree with people who vaguely state Mojo is better than a quality and dedicated Balanced device.
> 
> Anyways, after all, I just want to say if you bought a Mojo and modded it to be balanced, you bought a wrong device. Mojo does beautifully for what it was designed to do, and why mod it to bring negative effects (reduced dynamic range) and even to bother buying a balanced cables on top of that ?
> ...




I have. I'm not a fan of Sony sound. The treble sounds weird for my taste.


----------



## nokialover

Are there any other headphones that compare to the Shure se846 around the same price range that does not produce a hiss with the mojo?  I'm trying to decide whether I will get a different portable DAC or just look at different earphones instead of the shure se846.


----------



## music4mhell

nokialover said:


> Are there any other headphones that compare to the Shure se846 around the same price range that does not produce a hiss with the mojo?  I'm trying to decide whether I will get a different portable DAC or just look at different earphones instead of the shure se846.


 
 do you use ferrite cores to reduce RF noise ?


----------



## nokialover

music4mhell said:


> do you use ferrite cores to reduce RF noise ?


 
 I have not tried it myself, but from what people that have the se846 and the mojo say, there is a slight hiss.  I'm not sure if I want to pluck down 1k on the shures and have this problem.


----------



## music4mhell

nokialover said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > do you use ferrite cores to reduce RF noise ?
> ...


 
 that Hiss is because of noise, 846 is very high sensitive IEM.
 you can do a small test, use 2 ferrite cores putting on each side of cable, u may find zero hiss


----------



## nokialover

music4mhell said:


> that Hiss is because of noise, 846 is very high sensitive IEM.
> you can do a small test, use 2 ferrite cores putting on each side of cable, u may find zero hiss


 
 where can I find ferrite cores?  And do they go inside the usb portion of the cable connecting the phone to the mojo, or is it the 3.5mm jack going into the mojo?


----------



## music4mhell

nokialover said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > that Hiss is because of noise, 846 is very high sensitive IEM.
> ...


 
 I bought it from Aliexpress, its less than $5.
 It's like a cylindrical clip, you have to clip on the each side of the digital cable, just over the cable. You can find this ferrita cores in every pc computer's VGA/HDMI cables


----------



## nokialover

music4mhell said:


> I bought it from Aliexpress, its less than $5.
> It's like a cylindrical clip, you have to clip on the each side of the digital cable, just over the cable. You can find this ferrita cores in every pc computer's VGA/HDMI cables


 
 I'll definitely give it a shot!  Now i know what those thick cylindrical things were on digital cables!


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> Any mojo users here streamed hifi quality over tidal to listen to james bay new album? On my limited portable set up it sounds superb.
> 
> Anyone with a mojo and decent headphones/IEM's I would think would be in for a real treat. When people talk about good quality mastered albums, is this an example of a well mastered album? It's an incredible album either way


 
  
 I haven't yet but thanks for the recommendation I shall have a look (listen)

 What's the album called?


----------



## tkteo

masterpfa said:


> I haven't yet but thanks for the recommendation I shall have a look (listen)
> 
> What's the album called?


 
 Is it called "The Chaos and the Calm"? Which, by the way, is rated as "red" in the dynamic range database. http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/99600
  
 But let it be stated that it's not a dig at the music. I enjoy albums by Fleet Foxes and Bon Iver, which don't get decent dynamic range ratings either.


----------



## masterpfa

tkteo said:


> Is it called "The Chaos and the Calm"? Which, by the way, is rated as "red" in the dynamic range database. http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/99600
> 
> But let it be stated that it's not a dig at the music. I enjoy albums by Fleet Foxes and Bon Iver, which don't get decent dynamic range ratings either.


----------



## masterpfa

tkteo said:


> Is it called "The Chaos and the Calm"? Which, by the way, is rated as "red" in the dynamic range database. http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/99600
> 
> But let it be stated that it's not a dig at the music. I enjoy albums by Fleet Foxes and Bon Iver, which don't get decent dynamic range ratings either.


 
 Out of interest I decided to look up one of my favourite albums which, since I have ripped from CD, I play all the time.
 It's one I had originally on Vinyl and probably still do somewhere (my vinyl has been archived for some time)

 Bunny Wailer "Blackheart Man"
 http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=Bunny+Wailer+&album=Blackheart+man

 I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## esm87

tkteo said:


> Is it called "The Chaos and the Calm"? Which, by the way, is rated as "red" in the dynamic range database. http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/99600
> 
> But let it be stated that it's not a dig at the music. I enjoy albums by Fleet Foxes and Bon Iver, which don't get decent dynamic range ratings either.


what dies that mean? To my ears and set up it sounds super spacious and vivid maybe?? Im new to this but i thought perhaps when people say the album is well mastered, this may be ab example of such? I dont know. The album to me though is quality lol


----------



## masterpfa

esm87 said:


> what dies that mean? To my ears and set up it sounds super spacious and vivid maybe?? Im new to this but i thought perhaps when people say the album is well mastered, this may be ab example of such? I dont know. The album to me though is quality lol


 
 Above all enjoy the music, that's what I've always done. I can appreciate music of all genres and acknowledge we all have differing tastes.

 When asked what type of music I like I always answer
  
 "I don't mind what it's called, as long as I like it"

 It is about the music in the end not titles.
 PS I enjoyed a few tracks myself from the James bay album.


----------



## esm87

masterpfa said:


> Above all enjoy the music, that's what I've always done. I can appreciate music of all genres and acknowledge we all have differing tastes.
> 
> 
> When asked what type of music I like I always answer
> ...


my favourite is the first song. The more i play the albun the better it gets. Will deffo stream it to mojo in store when my Aria arrive.


----------



## tkteo

Vibro Labs Aria?


----------



## Mojo ideas

utdeep said:


> Anyone try to buy the Chord Mojo case from dignisdesign.com?  It's a terrible website that seems to forget whether I signed in or not.  Also, with shipping, the cheapest case is about $92 for the USA.
> 
> Is there another place to get it?  I don't mind the cost but the website doesn't make me feel confident about their technical skills or privacy protections.  If there is no other place to get it, I might just wait for the official case.


 I have heard just this morning that our cases are about to be shipped to us at Chord I feel that our Design offers more protection than the after market third party type and you will see from the photos of it that will be posted on Thursday that the Chord case is a beautifully engineered design so we hope you would like to buy an original product, a specific chord Case made especially for our mojo.


----------



## captblaze

mojo ideas said:


> I have heard just this morning that our cases are about to be shipped to us at Chord I feel that our Design offers more protection than the after market third party type and you will see from the photos of it that will be posted on Thursday that the Chord case is a beautifully engineered design so we hope you would like to buy an original product, a specific chord Case made especially for our mojo.


 
  
 I'll take one... will they be available with US distributors, or will you sell them direct?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mojo ideas said:


> I have heard just this morning that our cases are about to be shipped to us at Chord I feel that our Design offers more protection than the after market third party type and you will see from the photos of it that will be posted on Thursday that the Chord case is a beautifully engineered design so we hope you would like to buy an original product, a specific chord Case made especially for our mojo.


 

 Great news!


----------



## utdeep

I'll buy the second the Chord Case the second it is available!  I contacted Dignis about their "direct" price and they said it was no longer available.  They seem to be rude during their communications but that might just be a cross cultural misunderstanding.  Between their high price, terrible website, and lack of availability, I don't think they are the right option for me.
  
 Looking forward to the Chord Case! Hoping it is one of these designs:


----------



## Mython

From facebook...


----------



## esm87

tkteo said:


> Vibro Labs Aria?


brand new flagship IEM from vibro. I got it on a pre order, should ship 4th may. Check it out


----------



## ravid350

nokialover said:


> Are there any other headphones that compare to the Shure se846 around the same price range that does not produce a hiss with the mojo?  I'm trying to decide whether I will get a different portable DAC or just look at different earphones instead of the shure se846.


 
  
  


nokialover said:


> I'll definitely give it a shot!  Now i know what those thick cylindrical things were on digital cables!


 
  
 I read somewhere here that only using a mobile phone as a source connected to mojo via usb is prone to hissing/radio interference which can be reduced using ferrite cores.
  
 If using DAP as a source connected via co-axial or optical, adding ferrite cores will not improve the situation.


----------



## brent75

For completely selfish reasons, I wish Chord would announce what the upcoming developments are for Mojo (even if release is still a ways out). Now that Audioquest has released the new Red Dragonfly, I feel like I'll need to be making a decision soon...and knowing what's on the horizon could help determine what will be a better overall fit for my needs!


----------



## yadoo

I tested Hugo and I have to say there are differences in details and sound stage. Perhaps, the best way to describe scientifically describes the differences is look at the sin waveform produced by the two:
  
 For Hugo:

 for Mojo:

 for Dave, because why the hell not 
  

 here is for PCM1795:

  
 Reference:
 http://www.themp3music.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/1665
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements#t3FCox2wLJd4Ejl0.97
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-hugo-tt-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements#syfXR2XmUf1JPiKW.97
 http://archimago.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/measurements-dac-waveform-peeping-903db.html


----------



## jmills8

yadoo said:


> I tested Hugo and I have to say there are differences in details and sound stage. Perhaps, the best way to describe scientifically describes the differences is look at the sin waveform produced by the two:
> 
> For Hugo:
> 
> ...


This means Dave is the cleanest soundwise ?


----------



## headmanPL

mojo ideas said:


> I have heard just this morning that our cases are about to be shipped to us at Chord I feel that our Design offers more protection than the after market third party type and you will see from the photos of it that will be posted on Thursday that the Chord case is a beautifully engineered design so we hope you would like to buy an original product, a specific chord Case made especially for our mojo.


 

 Good news. I'll be buying one. Out of interest, where are the cases made?


----------



## yadoo

jmills8 said:


> This means Dave is the cleanest soundwise ?


 
 I won't use the word 'cleanest' here. I will say it is certainly the most accurate DAC compared to the other in terms of converting from digital domain to analog domain. In plain English, it is a better DAC as the word DAC stands for.


----------



## captblaze

yadoo said:


> I won't use the word 'cleanest' here. I will say it is certainly the most accurate DAC compared to the other in terms of converting from digital domain to analog domain. In plain English, it is a better DAC as the word DAC stands for.


 
  
 would the sine wave for hugo and mojo be jagged because of the presence of jitter in the stream, or is some other anomaly causing it?


----------



## jmills8

yadoo said:


> I won't use the word 'cleanest' here. I will say it is certainly the most accurate DAC compared to the other in terms of converting from digital domain to analog domain. In plain English, it is a better DAC as the word DAC stands for.


Now which DAC can be considered portable ?


----------



## yadoo

captblaze said:


> would the sine wave for hugo and mojo be jagged because of the presence of jitter in the stream, or is some other anomaly causing it?


 
 According the website (which I added in the post),  both use Audio Precision SYS2722 system for the measurements. I am not familiar with 2722, but it should consider jitter in stream. Perhaps, someone more familiar with the tool can answer your question. If you are asking why the output sin weave like that, then the answer is DAC inefficiency. It does not map the digital input signal correctly to analog. That is very hard to achieve perfectly. Perhaps, that is one reason why dave is so awesome 
  


jmills8 said:


> Now which DAC can be considered portable ?


 
 I will say mojo, but this is my personal opinion. If you have hugo, but you are not okay with the size and you want something more portable, then mojo is an attractive option for you. Certainly, it is better than many portable DACs in the market.


----------



## utdeep

I would recommend the Sennheiser IE800 with the Mojo.  It is insanely good with the Mojo.  If you don't like the stock tips, there are comply tips that work.  At the current prices, it is a good deal.


----------



## tkteo

captblaze said:


> would the sine wave for hugo and mojo be jagged because of the presence of jitter in the stream, or is some other anomaly causing it?


 
 rather than jitter, perhaps due to the differences in the number of taps in Mojo versus Hugo versus DAVE, which would affect the reconstruction of the original analog waveform from the digitised recording?


----------



## Muataz

jmills8 said:


> This means Dave is the cleanest soundwise ?


 
 The cleanest on our univers


----------



## captblaze

tkteo said:


> rather than jitter, perhaps due to the differences in the number of taps in Mojo versus Hugo versus DAVE, which would affect the reconstruction of the original analog waveform from the digitised recording?


 
  
 that is plausible


----------



## Marat Sar

Just got my Pure II. I've had three hours with the critical darling Mojo/Pure II combo. With Laylas. And wow! This is very close to end game
  
 IF SOMEONE ON EARTH MADE A TRANSPORTER THAT WOULD FIT THE MOJO
  
 It would be so sweet, if they made one. The ak100 isn't it - too big for triple-stacking and too slow for comfort. The Mojo amp alone was insufficient to provide the 12 driver monster Laylas with the kind of juice they needed to sound full and not veiled, but with he Pure II -- flawless detail, dynamics and tonality...
  
 LOOOKING FOR A TRANSPORTER
  
 My full impressions of the combo are here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/698734/vorz-ge-vorzamp-pure-ii-review-and-impressions/660
  
 In short, only the soundstage could be wider. Otherwise 9.5 / 10. The perfect amp for the Mojo. Sound signature and physical dimensions are a match made in heaven.


----------



## jmills8

marat sar said:


> Just got my Pure II. I've had three hours with the critical darling Mojo/Pure II combo. With Laylas. And wow! This is very close to end game
> 
> IF SOMEONE ON EARTH MADE A TRANSPORTER THAT WOULD FIT THE MOJO
> 
> ...


Pics !


----------



## Mojo ideas

captblaze said:


> I'll take one... will they be available with US distributors, or will you sell them direct?


 From our distributors and retailers


----------



## Xacxac

I'm curious: what is the benefit of a case for mojo? Its aluminum shell is gorgeous!


----------



## captblaze

xacxac said:


> I'm curious: what is the benefit of a case for mojo? Its aluminum shell is gorgeous!


 
  
 I want to be able to mount Mojo to my Nexus 5 and at the same time don't want any adhesive on Mojo's shell


----------



## yadoo

xacxac said:


> I'm curious: what is the benefit of a case for mojo? Its aluminum shell is gorgeous!


 
  
 A coupe of key scratches here and there. To be honest, it is useless. Don't even bother, spend your money on a dinner much better. Unless you live in a cold place, covering mojo in summer is a really bad idea. It will be cooked like a steak inside your pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
  
 Personally, I went with the Pelican 1020 case. It is a very protective case. The main disadvantage of this solution is that you cannot use mojo in your packet. If that is ok with you, then go for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## jmills8

yadoo said:


> A coupe of key scratches here and there. To be honest, it is useless. Don't even bother, spend your money on a dinner much better. Unless you live in a cold place, covering mojo in summer is really bad idea. It will be cooked inside your pocket.
> 
> Personally, I went with the Pelican 1020 case. It is a very protective case. The main disadvantage of this solution is that you cannot use mojo in your packet. If that is ok with you, then go for it   .


Yeah but can put the Mojo say ten minutes in your pocket then take it out hold it while walking then put it in for awhile. The Mojo really cools down really fast once out of the pocket.


----------



## Xacxac

captblaze said:


> I want to be able to mount Mojo to my Nexus 5 and at the same time don't want any adhesive on Mojo's shell




But there are some ways to mount them together without any residue. Bands, 3M..



yadoo said:


> A coupe of key scratches here and there. To be honest, it is useless. Don't even bother, spend your money on a dinner much better. Unless you live in a cold place, covering mojo in summer is a really bad idea. It will be cooked like a steak inside your pocket  .
> 
> Personally, I went with the Pelican 1020 case. It is a very protective case. The main disadvantage of this solution is that you cannot use mojo in your packet. If that is ok with you, then go for it   .







jmills8 said:


> Yeah but can put the Mojo say ten minutes in your pocket then take it out hold it while walking then put it in for awhile. The Mojo really cools down really fast once out of the pocket.




I don't think heat is a problem with mojo. It gets warm but not hot even inside pocket. 

Usually I put mojo in a pocket and my phone in another pocket, an USB cable run through belt loop. I find this way works better because I use my phone a lot and none RF interference. For storage I use pelican 1020.

As cosmetic damage, I'm not that afraid. I take care of my mojo quite well; has dropped twice, no scratch. But then, I have to admit that mojo isn't built as perfect as apple products. My unit's top and bottom piece are a little bit misaligned.


----------



## wahsmoh

I'm looking forward to the new Mojo case! I can't wait til it drops on Thursday! So far no scratches on my Mojo, I bought a Dignis leather case for my Fiio X3II which wasn't nearly as expensive as the Dignis Mojo case but I am pleased with the quality of the leather and materials.
  
 Also, I am glad I didn't buy the Dignis Mojo case cause the concept designs of the Chord case were much nicer looking than the Dignis cases for the Mojo.


----------



## yadoo

jmills8 said:


> Yeah but can put the Mojo say ten minutes in your pocket then take it out hold it while walking then put it in for awhile. The Mojo really cools down really fast once out of the pocket.


 
 Two problems with this:
  
 First, I don't about you, but I would rather have a mojo without case instead of taking every 30 mins from its shell. Then I need to carry both the case and mojo together. When it is cool down, and need to put it back in. 
  
 Second, you cannot charge the mojo will it is inside the leather case. For every charging, you to take it out of the case. When you finished charging, wait to cool down, then put back it in. Ahhhhhhh, more tasks!!!
  
 It adds more complexity, it requires more setups, and it is not particle. Also it hides the beauty of the aluminum case 
  
 But if you like, by all means. This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Xacxac

yadoo said:


> Two problems with this:
> 
> First, I don't about you, but I would rather have a mojo without case instead of taking every 30 mins from its shell. Then I need to carry both the case and mojo together. When it is cool down, and need to put it back in.
> 
> ...




I'm sure Chord wouldn't release a case which hasn't tested yet. Mojo isn't hotter than iPad/iPhone running heavy games.


----------



## Marat Sar

The laptop camera doesn't do them justice. I'll have good photos taken for the "pics of your transportable rig" thread -- once the rig becomes, you know, actually transportable. (Because someone made a SWEET MOTHER LOVING TRASPORTER AT LAST)
  
 And btw, there is no way on earth we're not calling this combo Pure Mojo


----------



## jmills8

xacxac said:


> But there are some ways to mount them together without any residue. Bands, 3M..
> 
> I don't think heat is a problem with mojo. It gets warm but not hot even inside pocket.
> 
> ...


Guess you a stronger man than me cause when my leg starts to feel its on fire I pull the mojo/phone stack out of my pocket. In my other pocket is the phone I actually use. Maybe you live in a cold area cause walking and jumping onto trains and buses when its 28c and 95% Humidity aint easy.


----------



## Xacxac

jmills8 said:


> Guess you a stronger man than me cause when my leg starts to feel its on fire I pull the mojo/phone stack out of my pocket. In my other pocket is the phone I actually use. Maybe you live in a cold area cause walking and jumping onto trains and buses when its 28c and 95% Humidity aint easy.




Where do you live? Here, the temperature varies widly. Freeze point last winter, almost 100F on few days. The humidity is low, though. 43-73F today; Mojo keeps its mojo!


----------



## jmills8

xacxac said:


> Where do you live? Here, the temperature varies widly. Freeze point last winter, almost 100F on few days. The humidity is low, though. 43-73F today; Mojo keeps its mojo!


Hong Kong but originally from Miami. 100f I never been in that sort of weather and you were outside with your mojo in your pocket ?


----------



## warrior1975

It gets pretty brutal I'm South Florida, I don't think I'd keep my mojo in my pocket in the summer. I don't plan on being outside much in that weather, it's torturous.


----------



## Xacxac

jmills8 said:


> Hong Kong but originally from Miami. 100f I never been in that sort of weather and you were outside with your mojo in your pocket ?




I visited Florida last year but I didn't own mojo at that time. 

I almost always keep mojo inside my jeans pocket everytime I go outside. Maybe I'm used to tropical climate so I never feel that mojo is too hot.



warrior1975 said:


> It gets pretty brutal I'm South Florida, I don't think I'd keep my mojo in my pocket in the summer. I don't plan on being outside much in that weather, it's torturous.




Funny, Florida reminds me so much of tropical countries (ie Indonesia). But I hate mosquitoes more than anything, including sweaty humid climate!


----------



## warrior1975

Just wearing jeans in that heat hurts... Let alone adding an electronic device. Not fun.


----------



## jmills8

xacxac said:


> I visited Florida last year but I didn't own mojo at that time.
> 
> I almost always keep mojo inside my jeans pocket everytime I go outside. Maybe I'm used to tropical climate so I never feel that mojo is too hot.


you walk in 100F for four hours a day with the Mojo in your pocket or you in your car with A/C then you in an office with A/C? In HK 90% of the people do not have a car. So many like me walk 30 to 40 minutes everyday in the heat or rain then get on wait in the heat for two buses then walk to a train and wait in the heat for the train then do it again.I lived in Miami for 38 years , was a Life Guard for 6 years.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> Just wearing jeans in that heat hurts... Let alone adding an electronic device. Not fun.


 HK is way hotter and you walking along the side walk with five buses shooting exhaust fumes into your face. Plus its smaller than Orlando and with 8 or more million people. Anyways back to the Mojo.


----------



## warrior1975

I'd be miserable, with or without mojo. 

Are there pictures of the case from Chord? I have a case coming already, but always like options.


----------



## Xacxac

jmills8 said:


> you walk in 100F for four hours a day with the Mojo in your pocket or you in your car with A/C then you in an office with A/C? In HK 90% of the people do not have a car. So many like me walk 30 to 40 minutes everyday in the heat or rain then get on wait in the heat for two buses then walk to a train and wait in the heat for the train then do it again.I lived in Miami for 38 years , was a Life Guard for 6 years.




I don't get around with car either. I take busses & light rails. Mojo does get warm, but not more uncomfortable than any hot weather. In other words, I do hate hot climates but Mojo doesn't burn my thigh. Maybe dry air here keeps sweat away. Maybe I'm used to hotter climate. I lived in Jakarta, hotter & more polluted than HK, for almost 20 years.


----------



## Koolpep

JanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDec°C192023263133353633292521°F666873798891959791847770
  
*Average* temperatures per month where I live for the last 10 years. Peaks go to 122 Fahrenheit on rare occasions during the summer.
  
  
 The mojo gets hot, so does the hifiman 901.
  
  
 Cheers!


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






yadoo said:


> I tested Hugo and I have to say there are differences in details and sound stage. Perhaps, the best way to describe scientifically describes the differences is look at the sin waveform produced by the two:
> 
> For Hugo:
> 
> ...






My wallet REALLY wishes you _didn't_ post these waveforms. Ah, the Dave! :blink:


----------



## Mython

I wouldn't normally do this, but, for the sake of Mojo-owners...
  
 I noticed this just listed: www.head-fi.org/t/806272/astell-kern-ak100-mk2


----------



## wdh777

I just got a pelican 1020 case which is great. The mojo fits perfectly in half of it leaving room for my Shure 846 and a cable for my iPhone. Although bigger than some cases it allows me to have everything I need for mobile listening in one single case.


----------



## Mozartaudio

Mojo really is an incredible product and for what it can do to such a high level. It can drive HD800 with great authority. Congratulations and Thank you to everybody involved in this project, especially to @Rob Watts.


----------



## Mojo ideas

warrior1975 said:


> Just wearing jeans in that heat hurts... Let alone adding an electronic device. Not fun.


We've design the case with all factors in mind it feels comfortable to carry in hot or cold climates and iyour mojo would be very unlikely to shut down due to its temperature. Our case has a wrist strap which can be looped through your belt if you don't want to carry mojo in your hand or have it in your pocket.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mojo ideas said:


> We've design the case with all factors in mind it feels comfortable to carry in hot or cold climates and iyour mojo would be very unlikely to shut down due to its temperature. Our case has a wrist strap which can be looped through your belt if you don't want to carry mojo in your hand or have it in your pocket.


 

 I can't wait!
  
 I recognize that the unit is sturdy and aesthetically pleasing, but psychologically, I'm willing to bet that I am not the only nut-job who wants to 'take good care' of the Mojo, and who brings it everywhere he goes!  
  
 Now, if Mython or Relic would only explain what those wave charts mean, I could begin to buy winning lottery tickets to buy DAVE!


----------



## yadoo

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Check out Yggdrasil measurements http://www.head-fi.org/t/764787/yggdrasil-technical-measurements/90#post_12536283 ....They are close to Dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Dave still outperforms though! Shhhhhh Dave. However, if you consider the price differences, then you will have a good $$$/quality. Unfortunately, these are only measurements. Using the actual two products can be a different story. The only to verify  Yggdrasil's claims is to ask someone who used Yggdrasil and Dave on daily basis, stating their disadvantages before advantages, and comparing the two.


----------



## x RELIC x

peter hyatt said:


> I can't wait!
> 
> I recognize that the unit is sturdy and aesthetically pleasing, but psychologically, I'm willing to bet that I am not the only nut-job who wants to 'take good care' of the Mojo, and who brings it everywhere he goes!
> 
> *Now, if Mython or Relic would only explain what those wave charts mean*, I could begin to buy winning lottery tickets to buy DAVE!




As I understand it, in simple terms:

Those graphs are waveforms of the output of each device. In a true analogue wave form you have infinite points along the curve and that's what is considered 100% representation of the original analogue performance, what we hear in the real world, live. This is Rob's goal, to reproduce the original analogue performance. His goal of moving toward an infinite Tap length filter is a big part of what gives his DACs an analogue like sound, something that many people just find more musical over 'traditional' digital to analogue reconstruction, even if they can't describe why. With the Dave it certainly seems like he's getting close.

It's a complex issue and many in the industry say that after a certain point with measurements the differences are inaudible. It seems with Rob's filter, and the general public reactions to his DAC designs, that the differences are indeed audible, and favourable, over other implementations. Like Rob has mentioned previously, I feel we grossly underestimate what the brain is capable of deciphering when listening to audio and our measurement devices really just scratch the surface of what we can process (_this however is a topic for Sound Science and will easily de-rail this thread_)

Example of an analogue waveform on an oscilloscope:



What DACs do is try to reproduce the original analogue waveform based on the sampling rate of the digital file for time samples and the bit depth for voltage amplitude. Here is a rudimentary illustration of a digital sine wave compared to an analogue sine wave:



In simple terms what Rob is doing with his WTA filter is filling in the stair steps to closer match the original analogue performance. With the Mojo and Hugo it's much better than the PCM1795 (a top rate 'off the shelf' DAC) illustrated in the earlier post. With the Dave it is out of the ballpark and incredibly analogue like.

I mean, just look how analogue like that waveform is from the Dave:



Of course there are many other factors to consider besides the waveform. Issues like noise floor modulation and harmonic distortion come to mind when producing an analogue signal from digital, but Rob seems to have taken care of most of these issues with the Dave. Indeed the measurements for THD (0.000015% @2.5Vrms) and noise floor modulation (none measurable) are an indication of the incredible total performance. There are many other factors as well like taking care of RF noise and a host technical hurdles to creating a transparent output. The Mojo and Hugo are good, the Dave is outstanding (according to reports).

But it'll cost you in the ballpark of $13000 to get one, plus $2500 for the gorgeous stand.....


----------



## x RELIC x

yadoo said:


> Check out Yggdrasil measurements http://www.head-fi.org/t/764787/yggdrasil-technical-measurements/90#post_12536283 ....They are close to Dave  . Dave still outperforms though! Shhhhhh Dave. However, if you consider the price differences, then you will have a good $$$/quality. Unfortunately, these are only measurements. Using the actual two products can be a different story. The only to verify  Yggdrasil's claims is to ask someone who used Yggdrasil and Dave on daily basis, stating their disadvantages before advantages, and comparing the two.




I've been closely following the Yggy and Dave threads. Although I'm sure it sounds good I'm not interested in the Yggy at this time. :wink_face:


----------



## warrior1975

I've been following as well, seems like DAVE is liked better... In the DAVE thread though. In the Yggy thread, probably exact opposite. Lol. 

Either way, no DAVE for me, just a little more than I'd care to spend at this point. 

I'll just be happy with Mojo.


----------



## rwelles

_well-mastered_ music > lossless file > Mojo > HD 800S = audio nirvana for the detail-obsessed    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I'm so freakin spoiled!!!


----------



## warrior1975

Question for you guys. Using my phone and the stock player, it can't play certain files, dsd or ape being one. If I hook mojo up to it, will it play then? Or is that a limitation of the stock player? Any idea? Can't test, having issues with my usb port on my phone. Just curious.


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> Question for you guys. Using my phone and the stock player, it can't play certain files, dsd or ape being one. If I hook mojo up to it, will it play then? Or is that a limitation of the stock player? Any idea? Can't test, having issues with my usb port on my phone. Just curious.




It's a limitation of the player being able to decode the format.


----------



## Mython

warrior1975 said:


> Question for you guys. Using my phone and the stock player, it can't play certain files, dsd or ape being one. If I hook mojo up to it, will it play then? Or is that a limitation of the stock player? Any idea? Can't test, having issues with my usb port on my phone. Just curious.


 
  
 It's your player software not decoding the content
  
_EDIT:_  x RELIC x beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Incidentally, some of *this post* is interrelated with your question, warrior1975
  
 .


----------



## Xacxac

I wonder how well ES9018 perform sine wave... Anyone?


----------



## warrior1975

x RELIC x and Mython That's what I suspected, thank you gentlemen. Yet another reason to use Neutron.


----------



## x RELIC x

Keeping in mind that it's not just the DAC chip performance, but the implementation that matters as well, and the measuring tools that need to be taken in to account. 

Here's HomeTheaterHiFi's measurement of the Benchmark DAC2 (undithered) with the Sabre ESS9018 DAC chip:

http://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/dac/benchmark-dac2-dx-review-updated-polished-gem-past/


Edit: To be honest, after filtering, the sine wave looks very different than the undithered one posted in that article. It's kind of moot to compare different charts and graphs from different systems.


----------



## rbalcom

utdeep said:


> Anyone try to buy the Chord Mojo case from dignisdesign.com?  It's a terrible website that seems to forget whether I signed in or not.  Also, with shipping, the cheapest case is about $92 for the USA.
> 
> Is there another place to get it?  I don't mind the cost but the website doesn't make me feel confident about their technical skills or privacy protections.  If there is no other place to get it, I might just wait for the official case.




Just to complete the story, I ordered two Mojo cases from Dignis on the 22nd. They were delivered today, the 26th. No additional fees, taxes or duty. Paid with PayPal and shipping for two was the same as for one. 

Customs can take up to a week in my experience. No issues with ordering from Dignis.


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> Keeping in mind that it's not just the DAC chip performance, but the implementation that matters as well, and the measuring tools that need to be taken in to account.
> 
> Here's HomeTheaterHiFi's measurement of the Benchmark DAC2 (undithered) with the Sabre ESS9018 DAC chip:
> 
> ...




Then comparing undithered wave is only beneficial to 'see' the performance of chips (not actual devices), am I right?


----------



## x RELIC x

xacxac said:


> Then comparing undithered wave is only beneficial to 'see' the performance of chips (not actual devices), am I right?




_As I understand it_, yes (I think), but I'm far from an expert here and should probably refrain from further graph analysis, lol.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dither



Edit: Actually seeing that the links for the measurement devices are completely different compared to the Dave, Mojo, Hogo, and PCM1795 my excitement about the Dave graph may have been blown out of proportion in direct comparison to the others. I do know Rob uses an insane measurement device just so he can get to see the performance of his DACs so I have no doubt the Dave measures as well as he says.


----------



## utdeep

rbalcom said:


> Just to complete the story, I ordered two Mojo cases from Dignis on the 22nd. They were delivered today, the 26th. No additional fees, taxes or duty. Paid with PayPal and shipping for two was the same as for one.
> 
> Customs can take up to a week in my experience. No issues with ordering from Dignis.


 
  
 At this point, it's probably worth waiting for what Chord has for its case design.  I suspect there may be some Dignis cases on the resale forum soon if anyone needs them for cheaper than price + shipping.


----------



## sabloke

koolpep said:


> JanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDec°C192023263133353633292521°F666873798891959791847770
> 
> *Average* temperatures per month where I live for the last 10 years. Peaks go to 122 Fahrenheit on rare occasions during the summer.
> 
> ...


 

 I live in Adelaide, where you get to 44C in the summer. Used the Mojo in 41C ambient for hours and while it got pretty hot, it didn't miss a beat  Oppo PM-3 did well in that heat, too.


----------



## noobandroid

mython said:


> I wouldn't normally do this, but, for the sake of Mojo-owners...
> 
> I noticed this just listed: www.head-fi.org/t/806272/astell-kern-ak100-mk2



that's from a malaysian headfi just like me


----------



## lukeap69

sabloke said:


> I live in Adelaide, where you get to 44C in the summer. Used the Mojo in 41C ambient for hours and while it got pretty hot, it didn't miss a beat  Oppo PM-3 did well in that heat, too.




What @Koolpep posted is average temp. It gets 50+ deg C here during summer.


----------



## nokialover

ravid350 said:


> I read somewhere here that only using a mobile phone as a source connected to mojo via usb is prone to hissing/radio interference which can be reduced using ferrite cores.
> 
> If using DAP as a source connected via co-axial or optical, adding ferrite cores will not improve the situation.


 
 So if I used a DAP as a transport than I would not get anymore hissing?


----------



## x RELIC x

nokialover said:


> So if I used a DAP as a transport than I would not get anymore hissing?




I'm not sure about that. The SE846 are very sensitive and they simply hiss with a lot of gear. Not everyone is sensitive to hiss, but if you are then you'll likely hear it no matter what the source is using the SE846. RF noise is very different from IEM hiss.

I hear a _slight_ hiss with the JH Angie and Noble K10 using the Mojo and they are less sensitive than the SE846, and all I use are DAPs with an optical connection to the Mojo (no RF noise with optical).


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> I'm not sure about that. The SE846 are very sensitive and they simply hiss with a lot of gear. Not everyone is sensitive to hiss, but if you are then you'll likely hear it no matter what the source is using the SE846. RF noise is very different from IEM hiss.
> 
> I hear a _slight_ hiss with the JH Angie and Noble K10 using the Mojo and they are less sensitive than the SE846, and all I use are DAPs with an optical connection to the Mojo (no RF noise with optical).


Try a Dynamic Driver iem.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Try a Dynamic Driver iem.




I'm fine with it and like the pairings with the Mojo. I was telling nokialover that a DAP as a source likely won't solve hissing with SE846.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to inform you, that DAR just launched a Mojo give-away challenge.

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/04/dar-prize-giveaway-7-chord-electronics-mojo/

Cheers


----------



## rkt31

those graphs are a kind of representation of how sine wave will come out of the dac or are they actual results ? though i don't have any doubt about dave being superior.


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to inform you, that DAR just launched a Mojo give-away challenge.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Sigh... _YET AGAIN, _one is expected to sell one's soul to Facebook in order to be able to enter a competition... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 No offence, guys. It just gets wearing that almost every competition in the industry involves Facebook, There are plenty of audio fans who refuse (with very good reason) to sign-up with that corporation, and it does lead to them feeling like second-class citizens whenever a competition comes around. I've said the same thing to Fiio (and others), in the past,and I am well aware of the publicity reasons for using social-media.
  
 In any case, good luck to those of you who enter the competition, and let us know if you are the lucky winner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 .


----------



## headmanPL

mython said:


> Sigh... _YET AGAIN, _one is expected to sell one's soul to Facebook in order to be able to enter a competition...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Totally agree with your sentiment. Being asked to sign up to TWO terms and conditions for one competition, just isn't happening!


----------



## ChordElectronics (Sep 16, 2019)

*




Are you ready for this? It's what many of you have been waiting for...*​ 



*Expected RRP: £64.99 ($95.00)*​


----------



## utdeep

Where do you order it?


----------



## masterpfa

I have tried connecting my Mojo via optical out, directly to my CD player, (an old Marantz CD63), on a number of occasions 

 It might just be my mind playing games, but oh how good it sounds.
 Better I feel than my ripped CD's






 
  
 EDIT upstaged by this

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



​ Chord Electronics Ltd.​  ​ *Are you ready for this? It's what many of you have been waiting for...*​  
​ ​


  
 YES Please


----------



## Mojo ideas

utdeep said:


> Where do you order it?


 it will be through the our normal distribution and retail channels The chord distributors will be getting there information as I'm writing this so I'd wait a day or three before ordering from your retailers


----------



## Wyd4

mojo ideas said:


> it will be through the our normal distribution and retail channels The chord distributors will be getting there information as I'm writing this so I'd wait a day or three before ordering from your retailers




Very cool. Been after something like this. 

More eager to see your bolt on's though. Currently trying to decide between getting a dap or sticking with my previous mobile phone in aeroplane mode. At least until the SD attachment. 

Loving that case though. Means I can stick the case to my phone and not have to pull the mojo of the phone when using it in my desktop.


----------



## rkt31

i don't know much about it but surprisingly the measurement of 1khz sine wave at 24 bits seems to be better for dacs like benchmark hgc2, auralic vega and nad m51 than for hugo or mojo, as found out from stereophile.com , but in other areas hugo and mojo excel .


----------



## Wyd4

P.s. has anyone tried the mojo with a pair of grado ps1000....
I did today. 

Just thankful I didn't have my credit card on me or I would have done explaining to do to the wife.


----------



## psikey

chordelectronics said:


> ​ ​ *Expected RRP: £64.99 ($95.00)*​


 
  
 What material? Is this real leather inset of textured plastic to look like leather?


----------



## NPWS

chordelectronics said:


> ​ Chord Electronics Ltd.​  ​ *Are you ready for this? It's what many of you have been waiting for...*​
> ​ ​ *Expected RRP: £64.99 ($95.00)*​


 
 YES!!!


----------



## utdeep

On the case, is it possible to remove the wrist wrap entirely?


----------



## Shetzu

The case looks strong & sturdy. The hand strap should have a removable clip .


----------



## Mojo ideas

shetzu said:


> The case looks strong & sturdy. The hand strap should have a removable clip .


 Yes it has one.


----------



## Mojo ideas

psikey said:


> What material? Is this real leather inset of textured plastic to look like leather? Yes it is high quality leather


----------



## doraymon

chordelectronics said:


> ​ Chord Electronics Ltd.​  ​ *Are you ready for this? It's what many of you have been waiting for...*​


 
  
 Looks good, although I would have loved some kind of gimmick to stack up the mojo with my iPhone.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Anyone do any comparison with Mojo and the new Dragonfly Red?


----------



## psikey

searchofsub said:


> Anyone do any comparison with Mojo and the new Dragonfly Red?




Interested in this too as I had red on pre-ordet but cancelled for now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Hyatt

doraymon said:


> Looks good, although I would have loved some kind of gimmick to stack up the mojo with my iPhone.


 

 Chord does not strike me as a "gimmick" company.  Here is why:  
  
 My expectation is excellence with logistics for everything explained.  It is an expectation based upon their products and action.  They not only produced the Mojo but have freely explained everything about it, from the scientific to the practical and aesthetic.  I don't see them putting anything but top quality on or near their products.  Their products speak louder than the advertising.  
  
 Gimmicks do work and some are non offensive and some are awful, but it isn't something I expect after seeing such clarity of explanations regarding their project.  
  
 The case looks solid and well made.  I wonder if there will be two sizes; one larger for the module.


----------



## doraymon

peter hyatt said:


> Chord does not strike me as a "gimmick" company.  Here is why:
> 
> My expectation is excellence with logistics for everything explained.  It is an expectation based upon their products and action.  They not only produced the Mojo but have freely explained everything about it, from the scientific to the practical and aesthetic.  I don't see them putting anything but top quality on or near their products.  Their products speak louder than the advertising.
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe I misused the word "gimmick" as English is not my mother tongue.
 What I meant is some kind of smart idea, solution in order to facilitate the stacking.
 Why not doing this the "Chord way", so top quality, reliable and sturdy?
  
 Tell me about loving Chord products... I bought a Hugo which I use at home and ended up buying the Mojo as well for commute and business trips.
 But I still struggle in finding a convenient solution to use the Mojo with my iPhone when on the go.


----------



## Xacxac

Somehow this case announcement has stronger effect than my coffee.. 

But honestly, I'll skip the case because of 2 reasons:
1. I don't think a case is necessary for pocket-person like I am.
2. Compability with future Mojo modules. Will those modules fit with mojo inside the case?


----------



## audi0nick128

This depends on how protective you are towards your Mojo. For me a few scratches would be annoying as hell  
Concerning your second point I recall that there will LIKELY be a dedicated case for Mojo+Module. 

Cheers


----------



## jmills8

audi0nick128 said:


> This depends on how protective you are towards your Mojo. For me a few scratches would be annoying as hell
> Concerning your second point I recall that there will be a dedicated case for Mojo+Module.
> 
> Cheers


Seems many do suffer from OCD. try not to look for the scratches. I see none cause Im only looking at the lights.


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> This depends on how protective you are towards your Mojo. For me a few scratches would be annoying as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
   





  Not 100% confirmed, but it certainly won't surprise me if they cook-up something nice, to handle the addition of a module.
  
  



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > _(Image credit - Drew  @ Moonaudio_)
> ...


 
  


  
  
  
  
  


jmills8 said:


> Seems many do suffer from OCD. try not to look for the scratches. I see none cause Im only looking at the lights.


----------



## Slaphead

I like the look of the case, but it's not for me. Yes the Mojo was designed as a portable solution but for me it would just add bulk to gain little from a standard iPhone or iPod when on the go - there's too much ambient noise when commuting to really benefit from the Mojo.

My Mojo is firmly on my desk - well actually on my audio interface, which is on my desk, and I bought it solely to drive those headphones that I have better than my audio interface. In respect of that it's done it's job admirably. So for me the Mojo is not a portable solution.

I really don't get why anybody would need a Mojo for portable use as I feel that most current DAPs and Phones are good enough with good portable HPs or IEMs without the need for external DACs and Amps.


----------



## audi0nick128

This makes me think of an article I read recenty
http://www.dagogo.com/the-obsessive-compulsive-audiophile

So it seems minding scratches would be a very mild form of OCD


----------



## musiclvr

slaphead said:


> I like the look of the case, but it's not for me. Yes the Mojo was designed as a portable solution but for me it would just add bulk to gain little from a standard iPhone or iPod when on the go - there's too much ambient noise when commuting to really benefit from the Mojo.
> 
> My Mojo is firmly on my desk - well actually on my audio interface, which is on my desk, and I bought it solely to drive those headphones that I have better than my audio interface. In respect of that it's done it's job admirably. So for me the Mojo is not a portable solution.
> 
> I really don't get why anybody would need a Mojo for portable use as I feel that most current DAPs and Phones are good enough with good portable HPs or IEMs without the need for external DACs and Amps.



I concur. I use my Mojo at home exclusively as a desktop dac in my office and, occasionally, in the living room. I think that the fine nuances that the Mojo retrieves from my music would be lost to ambient noise.


----------



## psikey

My ferrite noise suppressors came today to fit to my Mojo/Z5mini to see if eliminates interference over 4G cellular and amazingly it does, greatly. Still get some low level noise if hand goes near (on cellular) but otherwise can now stream Spotify/Tidal over 3G/4G/WiFi fine.









The Z5 is the perfect transport for the Mojo IMO due to size, takes a 200GB microSD, long battery life (especially standby) and built-in software even plays DSD though only scaled to Android 48/192 unlike UAPP which does native to Mojo.


----------



## upsguys88

When will this be available?


----------



## audi0nick128

@musiclvr: hm can't share this point of view. 
Did you experience this with IEM s with decent seal or closed cans? 
If you don't wanna upgrade you portable rig just pump up the volume


----------



## jmills8

musiclvr said:


> I concur. I use my Mojo at home exclusively as a desktop dac in my office and, occasionally, in the living room. I think that the fine nuances that the Mojo retrieves from my music would be lost to ambient noise.


Guess in your life, you can listen to music in your car. In many places such as hete in Hong Kong most walk for 40 or so minutes each day,plus stand waiting for buses and trains every day then stand in a crowded train for one or two hours a day. Hence the growth of portable music and hand held computers to help pass the time. With a good iem one can really be isolated from the noisy environent. Its great to be able to enjoy good music. When I am hone I spend it with my family or Ill put music so all my family can listen together.


----------



## musiclvr

audi0nick128 said:


> @musiclvr: hm can't share this point of view.
> Did you experience this with IEM s with decent seal or closed cans?
> If you don't wanna upgrade you portable rig just pump up the volume


 and @jmills8 
I did use my Wizard Savants before but I found the fit a bit finicky for my ears, as a result, I found they did not isolate noise too well. I have preordered the Campfire Audio Andromedas so hopefully they will seal/fit better. I am a bit ocd too with how I handle the Mojo. Specifically using a cloth to push the orbs so as to not let them collect oil/dust on or inside the Mojo. As a result I am not as care free as I could be with it hence its place in my desk. I use my HiFiM8 portably with various closed HPs i.e. AKG K267, B&W P5.2, Focal Spirit Pros, etc.


----------



## musiclvr

jmills8 said:


> Guess in your life, you can listen to music in your car. In many places such as hete in Hong Kong most walk for 40 or so minutes each day,plus stand waiting for buses and trains every day then stand in a crowded train for one or two hours a day. Hence the growth of portable music and hand held computers to help pass the time. With a good iem one can really be isolated from the noisy environent. Its great to be able to enjoy good music. When I am hone I spend it with my family or Ill put music so all my family can listen together.



Wow! I don't commute that much per day/week. I do value my time with my family when at home as well. I love to watch my 2 year dance to the tunes from my 2 channel while my gal and I relax. When my family is asleep is when I break out my Mojo and get lost in in the music during the really late hours of the night/morning.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

I have a really weird problem with my Mojo/AK120ii
  
 Whenever I try to play a file above 24/96 in this combo Mojo doesn't seem to be able to handle it. Samplerate light switches off. any file up to 24/96 works like a charm. BUT when I connect any other DAP (same cable, same files) via opt in to Mojo it's no problem. so I thought AK problem - nah, it works fine with any other DAC (again, same cable and of course same files).
  
 It appears my AK and Mojo don't want to work together above said samplerate.
  
 any idea is welcome...


----------



## Torq

waynewoondirts said:


> I have a really weird problem with my Mojo/AK120ii
> 
> Whenever I try to play a file above 24/96 in this combo Mojo doesn't seem to be able to handle it. Samplerate light switches off. any file up to 24/96 works like a charm. BUT when I connect any other DAP (same cable, same files) via opt in to Mojo it's no problem. so I thought AK problem - nah, it works fine with any other DAC (again, same cable and of course same files).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'd still wager it's the cable.
  
 All it takes is a minor transceiver/cable alignment difference at either end (which will vary with different DACs and DAPs) and an optical cable that works with one combination will fail, at higher sample rates, with another.


----------



## Ike1985

Can someone tell me if i'm right, i heard there are ~125dm of volume in the mojo. I count 95 clicks until the lights lock on whitish purple and don't change anymore. That would mean each click is ~1.3db, which would mean I listen at about 17-20db(13-15 clicks) with my ADEL A12's. Is that correct?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

torq said:


> I'd still wager it's the cable.
> 
> All it takes is a minor transceiver/cable alignment difference at either end (which will vary with different DACs and DAPs) and an optical cable that works with one combination will fail, at higher sample rates, with another.


 
 I actually tried about five different cables in total...


----------



## Torq

waynewoondirts said:


> I actually tried about five different cables in total...


 
  
 Then it's probably down to a marginal optical transceiver at one, or both, ends of the equation (i.e. in your devices).  Another possibility is that the TOSLINK jacks are at the edges of the tolerance band and you're still getting an alignment issue.  Individually, with other devices, you're not pushing tolerance limits ... but those two devices (i.e. your specific copies of them - as this is not an endemic issue with either of them) are on the edge and going over it in combination.
  
 Easiest way to test that is to hold the cables in place while you're playing your files and then move them around in the sockets and see if you can get them to link up that way.
  
 Even then, this doesn't rule out the cables you have ... if you're using something like the Lifatec or SysConcepts stuff then it's probably not the cable.  If it's the usual run-of-the-mill cheap bundled plastic-crap then it's likely the combination of marginal transceivers with a less than good cable.
  
 In either case, if it's not the cable, you're probably looking at replacing one, or both of the units if you want them to work together.


----------



## Xacxac

OCD: I prefer my mojo to be scratch free, but my mojo isn't perfect fresh from factory. 

The top and bottom case pieces of my mojo aren't perfectly aligned. Unless chord products are as perfect as apple's, I wouldn't care few scratches.


----------



## maxh22

slaphead said:


> I like the look of the case, but it's not for me. Yes the Mojo was designed as a portable solution but for me it would just add bulk to gain little from a standard iPhone or iPod when on the go - there's too much ambient noise when commuting to really benefit from the Mojo.
> 
> My Mojo is firmly on my desk - well actually on my audio interface, which is on my desk, and I bought it solely to drive those headphones that I have better than my audio interface. In respect of that it's done it's job admirably. So for me the Mojo is not a portable solution.
> 
> I really don't get why anybody would need a Mojo for portable use as I feel that most current DAPs and Phones are good enough with good portable HPs or IEMs without the need for external DACs and Amps.


 
 Here is how I use my Mojo when I go outside. It doesn't add too much heft. Sure when you're outside there may be a lot of ambient noise but when your on a bus or car ride the noise is a lot less and I could take advantage of all the details Mojo is presenting.


----------



## Takeanidea

Anyone got a Cubot H1 phone? It runs Android 5.1 but doesn't do native otg.it has glitches galore on Hiby HF and UAPP having gone through all the buffer settings. Airplane mode makes no difference. 3 different otg cables made no difference. 16 bit mode made no difference. The only improvement I got was when I switched the display off. Not a fault with the Mojo persay because it's clean as a whistle through my old Note II.


----------



## Replicant187

thought FX850 sounded a little muddy in mid bass area but with Mojo FX850 sounds fantastic.


----------



## warrior1975

Finally have a cable that works for my lg v10 and mojo. I've tried every cable I have, which is approximately ten. Have a custom moon audio (I believe), and it's perfect. Snug in the usb port. Always have a connection now. Very happy for this!!


----------



## x RELIC x

waynewoondirts said:


> I have a really weird problem with my Mojo/AK120ii
> 
> Whenever I try to play a file above 24/96 in this combo Mojo doesn't seem to be able to handle it. Samplerate light switches off. any file up to 24/96 works like a charm. BUT when I connect any other DAP (same cable, same files) via opt in to Mojo it's no problem. so I thought AK problem - nah, it works fine with any other DAC (again, same cable and of course same files).
> 
> ...




As has been mentioned it's a 99.9999999% chance it's your optical cable. My AK100 mk2 works flawlessly using the Sysconcpt right angle optical cable to the Mojo playing 24/192 files. Not all optical cables can handle the data throughput of 24/192 files.


----------



## MrBackup

Is there any possibility to connect the iPhone 4s or iPod Classic 5 Gen. to Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

mrbackup said:


> Is there any possibility to connect the iPhone 4s or iPod Classic 5 Gen. to Mojo?




No, the Apple OS on the classic doesn't support digital out to the Mojo. Not sure about the 4S, I can test that later when my son gets home.


----------



## Pier-Fi

I think Chord indicates on their website that it needs to be a lightning connector. So both iPod classic and iPhone 4S are out. 

Pierre


----------



## Mediahound

pier-fi said:


> I think Chord indicates on their website that it needs to be a lightning connector. So both iPod classic and iPhone 4S are out.
> 
> Pierre


 

 Right:
  


> First its important to identify what connection your iPhone or iPad uses. Older devices which use the 30 Pin connector will not work


 
  
 from: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/#nav-faq


----------



## masterpfa

waynewoondirts said:


> I actually tried about five different cables in total...


 
 From the sound of things and from your description the cable could be the issue if you are not getting above 96khz
 If you experience sync/connection issues It could also be the AK100. 
 I am on my 2nd AK100, The first one I bought from a buyer in the UK and returned within a week, the 2nd one I got as an import from Japan, which I have had since the start of the year. It worked flawlessly until quite recently. Changed cables still the same problem then decided to try and rule out the Mojo as the cause, this I did by connecting to my CD player via optical out, no problems.

 I have Sys concept, Moon audio and about 5 other cables, only issues I experience is when using my AK100mkii


----------



## Peter Hyatt

doraymon said:


> Maybe I misused the word "gimmick" as English is not my mother tongue.
> What I meant is some kind of smart idea, solution in order to facilitate the stacking.
> Why not doing this the "Chord way", so top quality, reliable and sturdy?
> 
> ...


 

 Good point. Your language is so good that English not your mother tongue doesn't show!  I wish my Spanish was as good as your English! 
  
 I just purchased a couple of FiiO silicon bands but it would be great to have some small set device from Chord that works as well as Chord products.  I share your admiration for the company.  
  
 Today, "gimmick" suggests a cheaper, superficial presentation.  Yesterday there was an article in response to parents who said "Beyonce has empowered my daughter with her music" where the author cited comparisons between Beyonce lyrics and shakespeare at first, and then said her music was "gimmicky" and then went on to printing out some very vile lyrics that I doubted that most parents have ever heard writing that this vile stuff is not empowering but a "gimmick" style. 
  
 This may be just our subjective meaning of "gimmick", so thank you for the clarification!


----------



## bclark8923

Is there any way to charge and play from your iPhone at the same time with using the mojo?


----------



## EagleWings

bclark8923 said:


> Is there any way to charge and play from your iPhone at the same time with using the mojo?




Apple has released a new Camera Connection Kit adapter that has a lightning port alongside the USB port.


----------



## audionewbi

How would this case pair with the future dongle accessories


----------



## iDesign

bclark8923 said:


> Is there any way to charge and play from your iPhone at the same time with using the mojo?


 
  
 http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter


----------



## catoval55

waynewoondirts said:


> I have a really weird problem with my Mojo/AK120ii
> 
> Whenever I try to play a file above 24/96 in this combo Mojo doesn't seem to be able to handle it. Samplerate light switches off. any file up to 24/96 works like a charm. BUT when I connect any other DAP (same cable, same files) via opt in to Mojo it's no problem. so I thought AK problem - nah, it works fine with any other DAC (again, same cable and of course same files).
> 
> ...


 
 hey waynewoondirts, i am experiencing the same exact issue with my AK380 copper paired with my chord hugo. when i try to play 24/192 hdtracks.com album the music simply clips throughout the entire playback of the song being played. the optical cable that i am using is from moon-audio silver dragon toslink form fit cable to connect ak380 copper to my chord hugo. when i play the hdtrack.com 24/192 album through the ak380 copper as a standalone unit it plays all 24/192 albums fine with no clipping issues, but when paired as a combo with chord hugo, that's when the clippings begin. should i order the sysconcept toslink form fit cable and see if i get the same results? i think if i do get the same result it has to be the chord hugo is not processing the 24/192 that is being feed to it. will possibly have to get it checked out by chord hugo through my dealer.


----------



## Torq

catoval55 said:


> hey waynewoondirts, i am experiencing the same exact issue with my AK380 copper paired with my chord hugo. when i try to play 24/192 hdtracks.com album the music simply clips throughout the entire playback of the song being played. the optical cable that i am using is from moon-audio silver dragon toslink form fit cable to connect ak380 copper to my chord hugo. when i play the hdtrack.com 24/192 album through the ak380 copper as a standalone unit it plays all 24/192 albums fine with no clipping issues, but when paired as a combo with chord hugo, that's when the clippings begin. should i order the sysconcept toslink form fit cable and see if i get the same results? i think if i do get the same result it has to be the chord hugo is not processing the 24/192 that is being feed to it. will possibly have to get it checked out by chord hugo through my dealer.


 

 If it isn't the cable then given the history of AK's optical outputs I'd look at that being the culprit _long_ before I'd suspect the Hugo as being the issue.


----------



## catoval55

so i should have my dealer where i bought the ak380 copper replace this unit?


----------



## x RELIC x

A possibility is the lens is dirty on the optical output or input, or on the lens of the cable itself. The Moon Audio cable should be able to transmit 24/192 according their advertising.


----------



## Torq

catoval55 said:


> so i should have my dealer where i bought the ak380 copper replace this unit?


 

 I'd suggest trying to eliminate either the Hugo or the AK380 as being the culprit before worrying about replacements.  That'll mean testing them independently with another source (for the Hugo) or another DAC (for the AK380).


----------



## catoval55

ok i will try it with my centrance m8 xl4 tomorrow. will report back. thanks u torq.


----------



## UNOE

maxh22 said:


> slaphead said:
> 
> 
> > I like the look of the case, but it's not for me. Yes the Mojo was designed as a portable solution but for me it would just add bulk to gain little from a standard iPhone or iPod when on the go - there's too much ambient noise when commuting to really benefit from the Mojo.
> ...


 
 Where did you buy that band?


----------



## maxh22

unoe said:


> Where did you buy that band?




https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00R458WE0/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Rob Watts

I have done some measurements of the small signal -90.31 dB performance for Mojo using 48 kHz ADC on my APX555. I get:
  

  
 This is the 16 bit -90.31 dB signal for left and right. Notice how close the left and right signals are - the ringing you see is exactly what one expects for this test.
  

  
 And this is the result for 24 bit dithered again with the 48 kHz ADC. Notice again left and right are very similar, and there is absolutely no visible distortion - just some very minor noise from Mojo's -125 dB dynamic range. Crucially, as the signal crosses through zero there are no glitches at all.
  
 Rob


----------



## Xacxac

rob watts said:


> I have done some measurements of the small signal -90.31 dB performance for Mojo using 48 kHz ADC on my APX555. I get:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh almighty geez, look at that 24-bit dithered! Way, way more refined than undithered graph.
  
 EDIT: Rob, could you provide Hugo (and maybe TT too) & Dave for comparison sake?


----------



## Rob Watts

I don't have Hugo to hand - but here is Dave:
  

  
 16 bit un-dithered - almost identical for left to right
  

  
 and 24 bit, again almost identical.
  
 These tests are not going to tell you the difference in sound quality from Mojo to Dave but they show that Dave is quieter.
  
 Rob


----------



## shigzeo

rob watts said:


> I don't have Hugo to hand - but here is Dave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Into the laundry go my drawers.


----------



## x RELIC x

shigzeo said:


> Into the laundry go my drawers.




ROFL!!! 

Coming from you Nathan, that had me laughing out loud!!


----------



## Arpiben

ike1985 said:


> Can someone tell me if i'm right, i heard there are ~125dm of volume in the mojo. I count 95 clicks until the lights lock on whitish purple and don't change anymore. That would mean each click is ~1.3db, which would mean I listen at about 17-20db(13-15 clicks) with my ADEL A12's. Is that correct?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

masterpfa said:


> From the sound of things and from your description the cable could be the issue if you are not getting above 96khz
> If you experience sync/connection issues It could also be the AK100.
> I am on my 2nd AK100, The first one I bought from a buyer in the UK and returned within a week, the 2nd one I got as an import from Japan, which I have had since the start of the year. It worked flawlessly until quite recently. Changed cables still the same problem then decided to try and rule out the Mojo as the cause, this I did by connecting to my CD player via optical out, no problems.
> 
> I have Sys concept, Moon audio and about 5 other cables, only issues I experience is when using my AK100mkii


 
  
 Also tried to rule out Mojo as the source of the problem - worked great with any other DAP
 Tried to rule out AK120ii as the source - worked great with any other DAC

 Only AK and Mojo produce this problem together.
  


catoval55 said:


> hey waynewoondirts, i am experiencing the same exact issue with my AK380 copper paired with my chord hugo. when i try to play 24/192 hdtracks.com album the music simply clips throughout the entire playback of the song being played. the optical cable that i am using is from moon-audio silver dragon toslink form fit cable to connect ak380 copper to my chord hugo. when i play the hdtrack.com 24/192 album through the ak380 copper as a standalone unit it plays all 24/192 albums fine with no clipping issues, but when paired as a combo with chord hugo, that's when the clippings begin. should i order the sysconcept toslink form fit cable and see if i get the same results? i think if i do get the same result it has to be the chord hugo is not processing the 24/192 that is being feed to it. will possibly have to get it checked out by chord hugo through my dealer.


 

 it's weird, I can not think of anything why it behaves like this.
 tried five different cables, three different DACs and DAPs... ONLY AK120ii and Mojo make problems together, but are fine without each other.


----------



## Mython

waynewoondirts said:


> Also tried to rule out Mojo as the source of the problem - worked great with any other DAP
> Tried to rule out AK120ii as the source - worked great with any other DAC
> 
> Only AK and Mojo produce this problem together.
> ...


 
  
 Maybe A&K have a grudge against $599 competitors pulling the wheels of their $3000+ gravy train?


----------



## Mojo ideas

torq said:


> I'd suggest trying to eliminate either the Hugo or the AK380 as being the culprit before worrying about replacements.  That'll mean testing them independently with another source (for the Hugo) or another DAC (for the AK380).


 It might be that you just haven't pushed hard enough the lock the optical connector fully home.


----------



## Xacxac

shigzeo said:


> Into the laundry go my drawers.




Whoops! Nathan would loooove Dave. :evil:


----------



## Arpiben

According to information gathered in post #3 as well as others we should have:

Range: -70dB to +18 dB 88 dB Gain
1 click = 1dB
2 clicks = 1 colour change

Colour ranges modes:
 -70dB - -34dB range: 36 clicks
 -34dB - + 2dB range: 36 clicks
 + 2dB - +18dB range: 16 clicks


This is refering to Mojo s gain, therefore in order to estimate your headphone level you will need additional information such as efficiency and mojo s signal entry level.
Hope it helps.
Cheers


----------



## shigzeo

xacxac said:


> Whoops! Nathan would loooove Dave.


 

 There're not enough pants in the world for Dave.


----------



## eenecho

mrbackup said:


> Is there any possibility to connect the iPhone 4s or iPod Classic 5 Gen. to Mojo?


 

 Absolutely. The 30-pin camera connector works with the iPhone 4 without issue; cannot confirm iPod.


----------



## x RELIC x

eenecho said:


> Absolutely. The 30-pin camera connector works with the iPhone 4 without issue; *cannot confirm iPod*.




It doesn't work with the older wheel based iPods. It's an iPod OS issue.


----------



## MrBackup

eenecho said:


> Absolutely. The 30-pin camera connector works with the iPhone 4 without issue; cannot confirm iPod.


 
 Is the M9861G/B adapter? Is there a link on ebay can be seen?
  
 Thank you.


----------



## audionewbi

shigzeo said:


> There're not enough pants in the world for Dave.


 
 Time for you to join the nude side my friend.


----------



## Wyd4

audionewbi said:


> Time for you to join the nude side my friend.




Hope Dave has been scotch guarded then


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Is the Dave better than the previous flagships like QBD? As the new flagship Dave's price is pretty reasonable - perhaps too good to be true.


----------



## Arpiben

ike1985 said:


> Can someone tell me if i'm right, i heard there are ~125dm of volume in the mojo. I count 95 clicks until the lights lock on whitish purple and don't change anymore. That would mean each click is ~1.3db, which would mean I listen at about 17-20db(13-15 clicks) with my ADEL A12's. Is that correct?


 

 Completing my previous post and after a few search:
  
*ADEL A12's* has an efficiency of 117dB SPL / 1mW  &  16 Ohms
 Therfore for a safe listening 85 dBSPL at worst case ( Full DAP/foobar/etc volume & Track at 0dBFS (Max sound level))
  
 85dBSPL with A12's means: -32dBm vs 117dBSPL translating to  *0.63mW / 6.28 mA rms / 0.1Vrms*
 Mojo at Line Out voltage is 3.1Vrms  ( translating to 600mW / 192 mA rms /  27.8 +117 =*145 dBSPL into A12's 16Ohm*)
  
 From that theoritical 145dBSPL( Mojo Line Level is double purple ) you have to attenuate roughly 60dB or* 60clicks down in order to obtain your A12's 85dBSPL.*
  
*PLEASE DO SO WITHOUT CONNECTING YOUR IEM/CIEM OR YOUR HEADPHONES + EARS WILL BE DESTROYED!*
  
 As a comparison, with my Mrspeakers ETHER C I use the following levels ( Double Red ):
  
*ETHER C's*    92dB SPL / 1 mw  & 22 Ohms
 85dB SPL with Ether C's means: -7dBm vs 92 dB SPL translating to *0.2mW / 3mA rms / 66mV rms*
 Mojo at Line Out Voltage is 3.1 Vrms ( translating to 431mW / 141mA rms  / 26.3 + 92 = *118.3 dB SPL into ETHER C's 22 Ohms*)
  
 From that 118.3db SPL you have to attenuate roughly 34dB or* 34clicks down in order to obtain your ETHER C**'s 85dBSPL.*
  
 I will appreciate some feedback regarding volumes setting from ETHER C's/Mojo owners. Bavinck, Relic and others at which level are you listenning,pls ?
 In my theoretical approach , I took the worst case;i.e. O DBFS at full digital volume.
 In average listening conditions, probably an average 85dB SPL will be reached with 5/6 dB attenuation less (29 clicks down vs Line out isntead of 32 clicks ).
  
 N.B. Since I only know the level at Line Out without colours mistakes I didf my approach from Line Out 3.1Vrms. But it is not practical/safe for IEM users.
 By chance if Chord will be kind enough to provide let's say the output rms voltage at minimum gain it will be safer/easier to set the volume from min value.
  
 Regards


----------



## x RELIC x

Arpiben the volume required to reach a certain dB level will rely heavily on the mastered volume level of the track. Most modern pop songs may need around 10 clicks less than a well recorded older track mastered at a lower level. Chord can't give a guideline as there are entirely too many variables to weed through for every track and every headphone for every user.

For me, I listen to the ETHER C (22 Om, 92 dB) at 35 clicks from zero on average and I've measured (with a spl meter app from my smartphone - which certainly isn't the most accurate) an average reading of anywhere around 75-80 dB (with peaks from 85-90) with most of my tracks. Some tracks I go up about 5 clicks and some I go down about five clicks, based solely on my listening comfort level.




The JH Angie (17 Ohm impedance, 117 dB) I listen at around 15 clicks from zero which gives me an average level roughly around 80 dB on most tracks. Again, depending on the track's volume I'll adjust the level up or down a couple clicks.




I want to re-iterate that this is with my headphones/IEMs and my ears and comfort level, yours will likely vary. If you are concerned then you should get a spl meter (an actual spl meter, or at least smartphone app) to measure what your output is through the headphones/IEMs. The smartphone app may not be super accurate but it _should_ get you in the ballpark. Just make sure to place the mic right at the IEM nozzle or in a sealed ear cup for the best measurement.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Arpiben the volume required to reach a certain dB level will rely heavily on the mastered volume level of the track. Most modern pop songs may need around 10 clicks less than a well recorded older track mastered at a lower level. Chord can't give a guideline as there are entirely too many variables to weed through for every track and every headphone for every user.
> 
> For me, I listen to the ETHER C (22 Om, 92 dB) at 35 clicks from zero on average and I've measured (with a spl meter app from my smartphone - which certainly isn't the most accurate) an average reading of anywhere around 75-80 dB (with peaks from 85-90) with most of my tracks. Some tracks I go up about 5 clicks and some I go down about five clicks, based solely on my listening comfort level.
> 
> ...


 How would you put that in your pants pocket?


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> How would you put that in your pants pocket?




I don't. Good for around the house when I'm not tied to my desk (I work from home). :wink_face:


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> I don't. Good for around the house when I'm not tied to my desk (I work from home). :wink_face:


 haha, I put an angled connector so I can slide it inside my pocket. Top of phone down.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> haha, I put an angled connector so I can slide it inside my pocket. Top of phone down.




Come to think of it I _rarely_ bring any gear with me when I leave the house, even though I have a few portable devices. :rolleyes:


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> @Arpiben the volume required to reach a certain dB level will rely heavily on the mastered volume level of the track. Most modern pop songs may need around 10 clicks less than a well recorded older track mastered at a lower level. Chord can't give a guideline as there are entirely too many variables to weed through for every track and every headphone for every user.
> 
> For me, I listen to the ETHER C (22 Om, 92 dB) at 35 clicks from zero on average and I've measured (with a spl meter app from my smartphone - which certainly isn't the most accurate) an average reading of anywhere around 75-80 dB (with peaks from 85-90) with most of my tracks. Some tracks I go up about 5 clicks and some I go down about five clicks, based solely on my listening comfort level.
> 
> ...


 
@x RELIC x
 Thanks a lot for your input. I fully agree with your comments regarding volume differences related to track master and one's own level perception.
 I merely was interested in knowing if the maths/theoritical approach was close to reality.
 By sharing your values it seems it is.
 For sure, the calculated value may vary from around10dB (or more) depending on volume's perception or track mastering.  
  
 I was not seeking Chord's guideline but rather the minimum volume setting corespondance in Vrms at 1Khz sine.
 If not available for any reason, I will measure it for my own curiosity, as soon as I will have time.
  
 That said, I am really enjoying the combo Mojo/ETHER C's even if the burn process is not yet achieved (50hrs vs 200hrs)
  
 Furthermore, I do appreciate the quality of this long thread both for headfiers' experiences sharing as well as Chord informative posts.
 Thks for this. Rgds


----------



## highfidelity69

I am using the ibasso D6 DAC/AMP "powerful little sucker" with my Sony ZX2, was wondering if there would be any discernable difference with the MOJO.


----------



## georgelai57

I wonder what Rob and John will think of this?
http://www.headfonia.com/review-balancing-mojo-mst-audios-mojo-kai/


----------



## Slaphead

georgelai57 said:


> I wonder what Rob and John will think of this?
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-balancing-mojo-mst-audios-mojo-kai/




Probably that it doesn't have a guarantee anymore


----------



## NPWS

slaphead said:


> Probably that it doesn't have a guarantee anymore


----------



## shigzeo

slaphead said:


> Probably that it doesn't have a guarantee anymore


 

 This just in: wait for a year after purchase to make this mod.

 [edit] this was meant as a joke in reference to warranty expiration. It doesn't look funny.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

slaphead said:


> Probably that it doesn't have a guarantee anymore


 

 My wife and I use the two outputs almost daily!  
  
 Fascinating article. 
  
 "Wait for a year to try mod..."   The humor is all in the delivery.


----------



## psikey

psikey said:


> My ferrite noise suppressors came today to fit to my Mojo/Z5mini to see if eliminates interference over 4G cellular and amazingly it does, greatly. Still get some low level noise if hand goes near (on cellular) but otherwise can now stream Spotify/Tidal over 3G/4G/WiFi fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just to finish off my testing, I've now got one of those Fiio L19 Lightning  Audio Out cables to connect to a iPhone 5S and without a Ferrite collar there is no interference at all over cellular 3G/4G so either Android or USB introduces the interference where iPhone over Lightning doesn't. Just a quick test with the iPhone in the Z5mini case.
  

  

  
 For just Spotify or Tidal Streaming this is likely the best as no interference and native bitrate to Mojo. Have a 64GB iPhone SE on its way so may use that with the Mojo instead of the Z5mini.


----------



## NPWS

mojoo, really worth every penny


----------



## Myllerman

UAPP is the only player that sounds as good as from the computer. I guess its becouse its the only one that passes the signal straight to the Mojo ?
 To bad the interface of UAPP is not made for playing music :S


----------



## chillaxing

psikey said:


> Just to finish off my testing, I've now got one of those Fiio L19 Lightning  Audio Out cables to connect to a iPhone 5S and without a Ferrite collar there is no interference at all over cellular 3G/4G so either Android or USB introduces the interference where iPhone over Lightning doesn't. Just a quick test with the iPhone in the Z5mini case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 So with an iphone you can stream from spotify or tidal into the mojo without a third party app?  
  
 Is there neutron for ios?


----------



## rrollens

Really enjoying my Mojo. Would like to know if there is any way to turn off the lights completely. Even when I have them dimmed, they are annoying to have on all the time. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Torq

chillaxing said:


> So with an iphone you can stream from spotify or tidal into the mojo without a third party app?
> 
> Is there neutron for ios?


 
  
 Yes, you can stream directly from Spotify or TIDAL to the Mojo from an iPhone.
  
 It looks like Neutron is on the iOS app store, though I've never used it.


----------



## chillaxing

torq said:


> Yes, you can stream directly from Spotify or TIDAL to the Mojo from an iPhone.
> 
> It looks like Neutron is on the iOS app store, though I've never used it.


 
  
  
 thanks bud
  
 I was tired of jumping thru hoops to make it work for android, plus UAPP crashes all the time.


----------



## jmills8

chillaxing said:


> thanks bud
> 
> I was tired of jumping thru hoops to make it work for android, plus UAPP crashes all the time.


 N7, Jetaudio, Hiby has never crashed on my phone with mojo.


----------



## chillaxing

jmills8 said:


> N7, Jetaudio, Hiby has never crashed on my phone with mojo.


 
 Any of those players lets you play steaming music?
  
 For music I don't care to go find in FLAC, I use spotify (tidal subscription is ending).  Also spoteq (on ios) is a good basic eq app that works in conjunction with spotify, it kills uapp's eq.


----------



## utdeep

rrollens said:


> Really enjoying my Mojo. Would like to know if there is any way to turn off the lights completely. Even when I have them dimmed, they are annoying to have on all the time. Thanks for any help.


 
  
 Sigh.  It's the only thing I hate about the Mojo.  I hate it so much that I gave the Mojo a bad review when compared to the M9XX.  I don't think there is a way to turn it off.  
  
 However, I think over time it will matter less to you.  The benefits of the Mojo outweigh this polarizing design choice.


----------



## jmills8

chillaxing said:


> Any of those players lets you play steaming music?
> 
> For music I don't care to go find in FLAC, I use spotify (tidal subscription is ending).  Also spoteq (on ios) is a good basic eq app that works in conjunction with spotify, it kills uapp's eq.


Im not streaming but I use eq and they have different ways to browse the folders.


----------



## Pictograms

captblaze said:


> I want to be able to mount Mojo to my Nexus 5 and at the same time don't want any adhesive on Mojo's shell




I have mine attached by a watch strap which is glued to my phone cade looks great with black leather with silver clasping


----------



## jmills8

pictograms said:


> I have mine attached by a watch strap which is glued to my phone cade looks great with black leather with silver clasping


 Pics


----------



## fluidz

Slightly off topic.  Funnily enough I tried Tidal yesterday on my Iphone, took the free trial to find what all the fuss was about. 
  
 Comparing to Spotify, I opened up identical tracks on both apps, making sure they were exactly the same track from the same album.
  
 Genres varied between Jazz, Classical and Dance.
  
 Rather than play one track on Spotify then play the same track on Tidal - (by the time you restart the track your expectation bias kicks in) I did this..
  
 I set up Spotify to play the first 30 seconds, 00:00 - 00:30 and then had Tidal play the next 30 seconds, 00:31 - 01:00 and so on to the end of the track.
  
 I found there was no difference in audio quality between the apps when identical tracks were playing.  It sounded like the same track was being played between both apps, with nothing more than a brief pause in between.  I focused as hard as I could on different aspects of each track, listening to details in each instrument, listening for slight timbre differences, nada. 
  
 i urge anyone who uses either Spotify or Tidal to take out a trial with the other app, bouncing back and forth between apps in 30 second snippets, in random order.  Don't leave it too long between each 30 seconds, switch as quick as you can.  Ensure the wave volume of both Spotify and Tidal is set to maximum (bit perfect) and only controlled via the Mojo.  
  
 After a while you will begin to forget which app is playing the track.  
  
 A true testament that there is no perceivable difference.  Data wise, maybe, but data that my brain can interpret? 
  
_Gear -_ Mojo, stock He-500 (velours), iPhone 6.  _App settings -_ Tidal - Hifi setting / optimized playback disabled, Spotify 320Kbps, normalisation disabled.


----------



## denis1976

Hello , i have a note 3 smartphone and for the first time i try to listen to Tidal through OTG but nothing...what i am doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## captblaze

denis1976 said:


> Hello , i have a note 3 smartphone and for the first time i try to listen to Tidal through OTG but nothing...what i am doing wrong?
> Thanks


 
  
 have you tried shutting both devices, then turning Mojo on, then booting up your Note3 then streaming from tidal?


----------



## martyn73

Has anyone compared the Mojo to the Chord 2Qute? I have a Mojo but am tempted by a 2Qute. I didn't notice major differences between the Mojo and Hugo, but I guess the Mojo may produce slightly warmer sound. However, the 2Qute may be more convenient for long term use with a PC. If there isn't any major benefit in getting a 2Qute I'd rather save my money. Thanks in advance.


----------



## audi0nick128

The 2qute is "Essentially a Hugo in a Chordette chassis" taken from chords homepage. 
Cheers


----------



## Light - Man

rrollens said:


> Really enjoying my Mojo. Would like to know *if there is any way to turn off the lights completely*. Even when I have them dimmed, they are annoying to have on all the time. Thanks for any help.


 
  
 No, I believe not, the only way to turn them off is to* turn off the Mojo* - which is not ideal at night, e.g. while your other half is trying to sleep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
  
 People who have the Mojo seem to be very tolerant and perhaps a little hypnotized by the lights.


----------



## denis1976

captblaze said:


> have you tried shutting both devices, then turning Mojo on, then booting up your Note3 then streaming from tidal?


hello , no but what is strange is that the onkyo apply works fine


----------



## captblaze

denis1976 said:


> hello , no but what is strange is that the onkyo apply works fine


 
  
 then you need to check if the onkyo app starts automatically when usb dac is detected. that would block tidal and all other apps from using the usb dac. check in settings


----------



## jmills8

denis1976 said:


> hello , no but what is strange is that the onkyo apply works fine


 that one does all the others can but it has something to do with newer phones usb.older phones can get over 12 players to work. There are ways around your road block but I lack skills.


----------



## denis1976

captblaze said:


> then you need to check if the onkyo app starts automatically when usb dac is detected. that would block tidal and all other apps from using the usb dac. check in settings


ok i will check that 
Thank you


----------



## denis1976

jmills8 said:


> that one does all the others can but it has something to do with newer phones usb.older phones can get over 12 players to work. There are ways around your road block but I lack skills.


Thank you


----------



## Ike1985

A lot of you are saying things like "Oh yea, after I got mojo I spent way more on audiophile stuff, I got more headphones, etc".  Something similar happened to me, I spent way more too-but on music.  Even genre's I disliked got money thrown their way. #stereophile #metalbandcamp


----------



## Peter Hyatt

ike1985 said:


> A lot of you are saying things like "Oh yea, after I got mojo I spent way more on audiophile stuff, I got more headphones, etc".  Something similar happened to me, I spent way more too-but on music.  Even genre's I disliked got money thrown their way. #stereophile #metalbandcamp


 

 Ha!
  
 I had Mojo and Beyerdynamic T1 and was all happy, but spoiled so I needed in ear monitors and one led to another and more dissatisfaction until sold and had to land more expensive in ear!  
  
 Mojo initially saved me money.  I sold desk top DAC and desk top Amp (both fine quality) and I sold portable DAC/Amp.  Everything replaced by Mojo. 
  
 Now I have the Beyer AK T8 ie for portable and the T1.2 for home. 
  
 Next will be the fancy larvicable and then the nice protective cover for Mojo and then the module for Mojo.  
  
 Mojo demands.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

my mojo AK problem disappeared... there was some dust on the lense of my AK.
 got it out carefully with a toothpick and now it works. 
 I feel stupid, but glad it works


----------



## martyn73

It's a belter with a Stax Omega 2 and SRM-727.



peter hyatt said:


> Ha!
> 
> I had Mojo and Beyerdynamic T1 and was all happy, but spoiled so I needed in ear monitors and one led to another and more dissatisfaction until sold and had to land more expensive in ear!
> 
> ...


----------



## martyn73

audi0nick128 said:


> The 2qute is "Essentially a Hugo in a Chordette chassis" taken from chords homepage.
> Cheers




Thanks, I'm not sure if the 2Qute is really worth the expense. Perhaps a HD800S is a good match with Mojo.


----------



## Ike1985

Those of you guys who have mic cables with your IEMs/CIEMs, can you take calls through mojo on Android?  I'm looking at getting a slightly longer cable and have a choice between mic and no mic and would only get the mic cable if it meant I could take calls through Mojo.  I'm using S7 Edge and running marshmallow.


----------



## x RELIC x

waynewoondirts said:


> my mojo AK problem disappeared... there was some dust on the lense of my AK.
> got it out carefully with a toothpick and now it works.
> I feel stupid, but glad it works




As I suggested, you need to make sure the lens is clean. Glad you got it going!


----------



## Ike1985

arpiben said:


> Completing my previous post and after a few search:
> 
> *ADEL A12's* has an efficiency of 117dB SPL / 1mW  &  16 Ohms
> Therfore for a safe listening 85 dBSPL at worst case ( Full DAP/foobar/etc volume & Track at 0dBFS (Max sound level))
> ...


 
  
 85 decibles, at least in my A12 CIEMs is extremely loud, I listen more in the 10-15 click range..


----------



## x RELIC x

ike1985 said:


> 85 decibles, at least in my A12 CIEMs is extremely loud, I listen more in the 10-15 click range..




That range sounds about right for the 16 Ohm, 116 dB efficiency of the A12 for long term listening. Very close to the JH Angie I have. Keep in mind that they are measuring down from line level.


----------



## masterpfa

wyd4 said:


> Hope Dave has been scotch guarded then


 





  


myllerman said:


> UAPP is the only player that sounds as good as from the computer. I guess its becouse its the only one that passes the signal straight to the Mojo ?
> To bad the interface of UAPP is not made for playing music :S


 
 I no longer connect my Mojo to my PC any more thanks to UAPP, I get all the music on my PC or NAS drive and not tied to my desk.

 As a matter of fact listening to Mojo now (and for the sake of this reply) listening via UAPP


----------



## masterpfa

jmills8 said:


> Pics


 
 +1


----------



## masterpfa

ike1985 said:


> A lot of you are saying things like "Oh yea, after I got mojo I spent way more on audiophile stuff, I got more headphones, etc".  Something similar happened to me, I spent way more too-but on music.  Even genre's I disliked got money thrown their way. #stereophile #metalbandcamp


 
 Yeah done that too
 Only had test files fro 2L before the Mojo
 Since Mojo I have accounts on 2L, Qubuz, Onkyo, HD Tracks etc etc.


----------



## masterpfa

waynewoondirts said:


> my mojo AK problem disappeared... there was some dust on the lense of my AK.
> got it out carefully with a toothpick and now it works.
> I feel stupid, but glad it works


 
 OK sending my AK100mkii to you to sort out

 Thanking you in advance


----------



## Carl6868

ike1985 said:


> Those of you guys who have mic cables with your IEMs/CIEMs, can you take calls through mojo on Android?  I'm looking at getting a slightly longer cable and have a choice between mic and no mic and would only get the mic cable if it meant I could take calls through Mojo.  I'm using S7 Edge and running marshmallow.




Not possible through the mojo, the question was asked and answered quite a way back in the thread.


----------



## wahsmoh

Something inside told me to check Head-fi today.. now where is that Chord Mojo case?


----------



## Xacxac

I was going to calculate the '85dB clicks' for my customs....
 Until the sensitivity spec says '100 mV' instead of '1mW'.
 Apparently, 'X (dap) + mojo = Y' isn't the only confusing debate.
  
 EDIT: Despite the LEDs have pretty colors, I don't like the color system at all. I wish Chord halfed volume range twice from 90+ to 40+ clicks. The LWD color spectrum isn't enough to cover 90+ clicks indicator, but the real meh is inconsistent color system. For example:
 (mute)>dim red/dim red (4x)>bright red/dim red(2x)>...........>dim red/dim red(2x)>dim red/bright red>bright red/bright red>(lost track)
  
 TL;DR I just measure dB with iPhone dB meter to average 85dB & stick with it.


----------



## Skampmeister

martyn73 said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure if the 2Qute is really worth the expense. Perhaps a HD800S is a good match with Mojo.




The Hugo in the Cordette formfactor as a 2qute sounds better than the Hugo itself, and the 2qute sounds better than both the Hugo and the Mojo, on my system. So it's cost is worth it, imo.


----------



## ShreyasMax

rwelles said:


> _well-mastered_ music > lossless file > Mojo > HD 800S = audio nirvana for the detail-obsessed
> 
> 
> I'm so freakin spoiled!!!




You definitely are.
Enjoy!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Not nearly as detailed as Esoteric K-01 -> BHSE -> SR009  though. Just saying.


----------



## ShreyasMax

npws said:


> mojoo, really worth every penny




How do you rate the Mojo compared to those other top tier DAPs you have in the pic? They're the DP-X1 & AK100-II, if I'm not mistaken?

Edit - I'm referring to sound quality comparisons only, of course.

Thanks in advance, cheers.


----------



## Arpiben

ike1985 said:


> 85 decibles, at least in my A12 CIEMs is extremely loud, I listen more in the 10-15 click range..


 

 It makes sense, acording to 'maths' your listenning range is within expectations.
 For A12 I was mentionning 60 clicks down from Line Out Level.
 Since we have 72 clicks from Line Out Level until minimum volume setting, it translates into 12 clicks upwards (72-60) from down.
 Perhaps there are too many clicks/colours or calculation but once you nail your sweet spot volume for a peculiar headphone there is no more need to worry about.....
 Thks.


----------



## salla45

fluidz said:


> Slightly off topic.  Funnily enough I tried Tidal yesterday on my Iphone, took the free trial to find what all the fuss was about.
> 
> Comparing to Spotify, I opened up identical tracks on both apps, making sure they were exactly the same track from the same album.
> 
> ...


 
 I used to use Tidal but just wasn't using it enough to justify it. Recently been uploading my music catalogue for free to Google Play, which I like as you can edit tag data to your liking and update album art and such. I use it for casual listening whilst cooking and chatting in the kitchen often enough.
  
 Recently did a bit of a listening test via mojo and my T1's to hear differences between redbook cd flacs or better and the uploaded mp3 coversions of same and noticed a definite hardness or harshness to the sound when streaming over the flacs being played via Foobar. Nothing outrageous but definitely there. No maybe-maybe not 
  
 Personally i think that comparing A/B is a sure fire way to drive you crazy and I really try to shy away from it. I tend to just go by initial impression and emotional wallop and run with it and don't look back  - And I believe it's also a psychosomatic in the sense that if you know you are listening to the "better stuff" then it will sound better. If you are listening to a blind test then that in itself may cloud your feeling; affecting your emotions when listening which clouds the important stuff like emotional involvement.


----------



## crazydeep

Hi - finally got to spend 2 hours listening to the Mojo!!
  
 It is an incredible little gadget for sure ... and extremely attractive looking!
  
 I spent a lot of time comparing it vs. the Centrance Hi-Fi M8 to see if this is a worthy replacement. I was listening to the Oppo PM-1 for the A/B comparison.
  
 At the end, I wasn't convinced which is the better sounding gadget. They sound a little different for sure but I wasn't able to say, "yes I like this better". Individually they both sounded awesome!
  
 I spent a lot of time listening to music I'm familiar to see if one was clearer than the other, better sounding etc. etc. While there were definitely differences and at time I found the Mojo probably a bit better sounding (could be psychological!!), it was hard to definitely decide on one ... if I was doing a blind test, I would have a hard time selecting one.
  
 Having said that I might still pick up a Chord mojo if I get a good deal since I have the new Centrance Skyn, which sounds similar to the M8. So might be worth having 2 different devices instead of 2 devices which sound similar.
  
 Bottom line ... I enjoyed music from both the M8 and the Mojo and I didn't find the M8 lacking in something vs. the Mojo.


----------



## silvrr

Meant to post this here when after I wrote the review but looks like I forgot. 

Had the mojo in for review and found it to be extremely capable for its size and loved the portability. However for power hungry planars it can run out of power if you have a song that really needs to cranked. 

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/15582


----------



## psikey

ike1985 said:


> Those of you guys who have mic cables with your IEMs/CIEMs, can you take calls through mojo on Android?  I'm looking at getting a slightly longer cable and have a choice between mic and no mic and would only get the mic cable if it meant I could take calls through Mojo.  I'm using S7 Edge and running marshmallow.


 
  
 Controls/mic don't work through Mojo.


----------



## doraymon

fluidz said:


> Slightly off topic.  Funnily enough I tried Tidal yesterday on my Iphone, took the free trial to find what all the fuss was about.
> 
> Comparing to Spotify, I opened up identical tracks on both apps, making sure they were exactly the same track from the same album.
> 
> ...


 

 I did that comparison many times because I'm a Spotify (Premium) fan but plenty of headfiers use Tidal HiFi.
 There is no way I can hide the truth: they sound identical to me, and I love Spotify playlists, so I will stick with that one.
 By the way, Spotify+Mojo+SE846 sounds very good. Spotify+Hugo+SE846 sounds stellar!
 Hugo rules (don't kill me please!)


----------



## psikey

Been a while since I used an iPhone, so what is the best Music App to feed Hi-def FLAC and DSD to the Mojo at its native bitrate/freq? Is it still only HF Player by Onkyo ?
  
 Most of my listening is Spotify Extreme but do have a few hi-def albums in FLAC/DSD to put on the 64GB iPhone SE.


----------



## NPWS

shreyasmax said:


> How do you rate the Mojo compared to those other top tier DAPs you have in the pic? They're the DP-X1 & AK100-II, if I'm not mistaken?
> 
> Edit - I'm referring to sound quality comparisons only, of course.
> 
> Thanks in advance, cheers.


 
 mojo sound very good, indeed
 I have not yet taken a special time to compare those things. because I just got the mojo several days ago.
 but mojo sound really impressive, compared to onkyo dpx1 and ak100ii, mojo have more bass, more clarity, detail, imaging and soundstage. and more power to drive demanding headphones.


----------



## NPWS

psikey said:


> Been a while since I used an iPhone, so what is the best Music App to feed Hi-def FLAC and DSD to the Mojo at its native bitrate/freq? Is it still only HF Player by Onkyo ?
> 
> Most of my listening is Spotify Extreme but do have a few hi-def albums in FLAC/DSD to put on the 64GB iPhone SE.


 
 yes onkyo hf player or Hibiki or iAudioGate


----------



## Xacxac

psikey said:


> Been a while since I used an iPhone, so what is the best Music App to feed Hi-def FLAC and DSD to the Mojo at its native bitrate/freq? Is it still only HF Player by Onkyo ?
> 
> Most of my listening is Spotify Extreme but do have a few hi-def albums in FLAC/DSD to put on the 64GB iPhone SE.




Try Onkyo HF. It covers all hi-res formats but the UI is so ugly. 

Do you experience lots of RFI with SE?


----------



## maxh22

doraymon said:


> I did that comparison many times because I'm a Spotify (Premium) fan but plenty of headfiers use Tidal HiFi.
> There is no way I can hide the truth: they sound identical to me, and I love Spotify playlists, so I will stick with that one.
> By the way, Spotify+Mojo+SE846 sounds very good. Spotify+Hugo+SE846 sounds stellar!
> Hugo rules (don't kill me please!)




I have both a premium spotify account and tidal account. There is a difference between the two of them. After listening to Tidal for several hours and then going back to spotify I sense a loss of realism that tidal was delivering.

With spotify- This sounds Very good
With Tidal - I almost feel like I'm in the same room with the artists.

Of course this varies from song to song but is more present in live recordings.

But I will agree that Spotify has MUCH better playlists then Tidal.


----------



## headmanPL

rrollens said:


> Really enjoying my Mojo. Would like to know if there is any way to turn off the lights completely. Even when I have them dimmed, they are annoying to have on all the time. Thanks for any help.


 

 Don't think you can. Can always turn it upside down


----------



## psikey

xacxac said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > Been a while since I used an iPhone, so what is the best Music App to feed Hi-def FLAC and DSD to the Mojo at its native bitrate/freq? Is it still only HF Player by Onkyo ?
> ...




Only tried with a 5S, SE not arrived yet, awaiting stock.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Anybody here using the Noble K10s with the Mojo? If so, how many volume clicks past zero do you tend to find yourself on? Just curious to compare my level of hearing loss to other folks around here.


----------



## Ike1985

Are there any other device than the jitterbug for removing RF/EMI. RF/EMI is the only issue I have with my mojo/A12 end game portable setup. I'm looking at purchasing aomething to solve it.


----------



## Mediahound

ike1985 said:


> Are there any other device than the jitterbug for removing RF/EMI. RF/EMI is the only issue I have with my mojo/A12 end game portable setup. I'm looking at purchasing aomething to solve it.


 

 There are, but most require plug in power so probably not practical with the Mojo.


----------



## Mediahound

martyn73 said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure if the 2Qute is really worth the expense. Perhaps a HD800S is a good match with Mojo.


 

 It sounds good. A bit thin on the vocals/mids than my desktop setup, but quite good for a portable. I'm listening to this set up as we speak (Mojo with the HD800 S).


----------



## Mython

ike1985 said:


> Are there any other device than the jitterbug for removing RF/EMI. RF/EMI is the only issue I have with my mojo/A12 end game portable setup. I'm looking at purchasing aomething to solve it.


 
  
 Not exactly high-tech, but have you tried the ferrite chokes, yet?


----------



## wahsmoh

I thought there was going to be an announcement for the official Chord Mojo case. Maybe they are delaying because they don't want to drop the ball until their distributors have them first.


----------



## betula

wahsmoh said:


> I thought there was going to be an announcement for the official Chord Mojo case. Maybe they are delaying because they don't want to drop the ball until their distributors have them first.


 

 Apparently you have missed the announcement a few pages ago.


----------



## x RELIC x

dexter morgan said:


> Anybody here using the Noble K10s with the Mojo? If so, how many volume clicks past zero do you tend to find yourself on? Just curious to compare my level of hearing loss to other folks around here.




9-10 clicks from zero for me with the K10 Custom.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

x relic x said:


> 9-10 clicks from zero for me with the K10 Custom.




I'm at 17-20 clicks. Crap. I'm deaf. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## spook76

dexter morgan said:


> I'm at 17-20 clicks. Crap. I'm deaf. Thanks for your feedback.



Do not feel too badly, I am sixty clicks feeding the analog line in on my KSE1500.


----------



## x RELIC x

dexter morgan said:


> I'm at 17-20 clicks. Crap. I'm deaf. Thanks for your feedback.




Not necessarily. I have sensitive ears and listen at low volumes. The seal on my K10 Custom is superb and I don't need much volume because of it. The tracks we listen to are different. I am religious about keeping my ears clean. As I mentioned earlier with the Angie and ETHER C I'll adjust the volume up or down depending on the track. I've run my K10 at 15 sometimes, but my average is around 10. 

17-20 clicks wouldn't be too bad if not listening for too long.


----------



## Xacxac

My custom (Alclair RSM, 36 ohm/110 dB) needs 31 clicks from 0 (no light) to reach average 85 dB (iPhone dB meter).

I tried Grado SR80e set to maximum volume (white-purple). Thank god I didn't put it on my head.


----------



## rkt31

uapp vs hiby . both sound same but hiby somehow gives very small glitches as if a scratched CD even with good flacs. but no such problems with uapp.


----------



## Arpiben

Great you didn't.Not only for Sound Pressure level issues but also for SQ.
 In fact, at 32 Ohms load Mojo's should clip at around 4.25Vrms (12Vpp) or +3 clicks from Line Out / +75 clicks from 0 if feeded with 0dBFs 1kHz sine.
 Grado SR80e (32 Ohms/99.8dB SPL mW).
 Cheers.


----------



## jmills8

rkt31 said:


> uapp vs hiby . both sound same but hiby somehow gives very small glitches as if a scratched CD even with good flacs. but no such problems with uapp.


I like both plus jetaudio and n7.


----------



## Ike1985

mython said:


> Not exactly high-tech, but have you tried the ferrite chokes, yet?




Yes, I already have several attached but I'm looking for something that will completely eliminate it(not airplane mode)


----------



## simonm

wahsmoh said:


> Something inside told me to check Head-fi today.. now where is that Chord Mojo case?


 


wahsmoh said:


> I thought there was going to be an announcement for the official Chord Mojo case. Maybe they are delaying because they don't want to drop the ball until their distributors have them first.


 
  
 Here you go...the wait is almost over!  In shops within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

simonm said:


> Here you go...the wait is almost over!  In shops within a couple of weeks.


 

 Great news.  must have.


----------



## warrior1975

Nice. Looking forward to that. I have a dignis case too, but the chord case looks a bit better. 

Was just listening to my lgv10-Mojo-Tralucent Ref 1 Too... Incredible sound. Steve Nicks was hypnotizing me.


----------



## masterpfa

rkt31 said:


> uapp vs hiby . both sound same but hiby somehow gives very small glitches as if a scratched CD even with good flacs. but no such problems with uapp.


 
 I hadn't noticed that myself with Hiby
 I use UAPP mainly for Tidal integration plus I have used it for so long have got used to and prefer UAPP to any other


----------



## Peter Hyatt

warrior1975 said:


> Nice. Looking forward to that. I have a dignis case too, but the chord case looks a bit better.
> 
> Was just listening to my lgv10-Mojo-Tralucent Ref 1 Too... Incredible sound. Steve Nicks was hypnotizing me.


 

 Interesting. 
  
 I like Fleetwood Mac; not love. 
  
 Yet, with Mojo, a number of people have recommended "Rumors" and I find myself going back to it, with Mojo, and listening to it in a brand new light for me; enjoying it so much the more.


----------



## warrior1975

I am a big fan of Fleetwood Mac. Stevie Nicks, just love her voice. I'm not a big fan of live recordings, but she is one that I love to hear live as well.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

warrior1975 said:


> I am a big fan of Fleetwood Mac. Stevie Nicks, just love her voice. I'm not a big fan of live recordings, but she is one that I love to hear live as well.


 

 On the other thread, Mojo's Greatest Hits,  someone had described her voice in a way that I just had to listen to and it was as mesmerizing, particularly on the highs, as described. 
  
 I continue to dive into new music, almost daily, like a teenager, with Mojo.  Those who are deliberately looking for specific places where the Mojo has brought them clarity and overall musical enjoyment are inspiring.


----------



## warrior1975

Totally understandable. Mojo us magical.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I am finding more 'fault' now, than ever before, with live recordings.   I have loved Billy Joel's Shea Stadium concert, enjoying his music, Paul McCartney, but with childhood memories of Shea Stadium enhancing it all, yet 
  
 The recording of "52nd Street" is so very different than the Shea live recording.  
  
 Again, Mojo giveth and Mojo taketh away.  
  
 The concert is still fun, but with that deeply critical listening that Mojo allows...things have changed.  I now enjoy Shea Stadium concert in the car, but less so with Mojo and Beyer headphones.


----------



## warrior1975

I love Billy Joel, seen him live 3 or 4 times. He puts on amazing show, but his voice live is nowhere near as good to my ears as is his recordings. Stevie Nicks, live is just amazing. 

Listening to Carly Simon now... Another one of my favorites.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

warrior1975 said:


> I love Billy Joel, seen him live 3 or 4 times. He puts on amazing show, but his voice live is nowhere near as good to my ears as is his recordings. Stevie Nicks, live is just amazing.
> 
> Listening to Carly Simon now... Another one of my favorites.


 

 I liked Dire Straits' hits and thought Mark K was quite a guitarist, but not beyond that.  
  
 Mojo recommendations:  it wasn't until recently that I saw him on a you tube video with his acoustic guitar that impressed me enough to go to Tidal and give his solo and acoustics a listen.  It's beautiful.  
  
 In the you tube video, his humility comes shining through, along with his love of music.  His duets with Emmylou Harris are among my favorite recent finds.  The studio album seems very well recorded with Mojo opening the doors to the point where it feels like I am in the studio.  
  
 A side note of mental illness:  I went out to dinner with my wife last night and for the first time...I left Mojo home.  She had quite  a good laugh over it and figures I am waiting for the new case and will immediately apply leather conditioner!


----------



## Xacxac

ike1985 said:


> Yes, I already have several attached but I'm looking for something that will completely eliminate it(not airplane mode)




Lately, I just stack phone with mojo and admit the noisy RFI. The ultimate solution is galvanic isolation which is impossible on Mojo. Another one is interesting. Apple has been covering iPhone 6 & 6s PCB with some EMI shielding layer (https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+6+Teardown/29213, step 14 pic 3). I can confirm this as iPhone 6s outputs way less RF than SE/5s. Rumors said Apple would EMI-shield iPhone 7 chips individually (http://9to5mac.com/2016/02/16/emi-shielding-iphone-7/). Hope Chord willing to implement this shielding technology (if not patented) :rolleyes:

Or airplane mode.


----------



## brent75

Listen to River Towns off his new album -- trust me!


----------



## NPWS

hi, I want to ask.
 why my mojo only last about 2-3 hours straight when playing songs that are on my laptop? I use my angie ciem. both balls show red colors.
 I just charging the mojo until it's full.(green led when it's turn on).
 is my unit in trouble? or because I do not get it charging up to 10 hours when the first time I receive it? because I saw the mojo charging led turn off, so I pull off the charger.
 thank you


----------



## Xacxac

npws said:


> hi, I want to ask.
> 
> why my mojo only last about 2-3 hours straight when playing songs that are on my laptop? I use my angie ciem. both balls show red colors.
> 
> ...




You should've charged for 10 hours. The green light *does not* mean fully charged. Fully charged state would be blue light.


----------



## Slaphead

Put it on charge until the white chariging LED switches off. This can take some time. when you turn the Mojo on after a full charge the charge LED should be blue.

It sounds as if you're ot giving the Mojo enough time to charge, or you're using a charger that can't give 1 amp (5 watts) continuously, in which case try a 10 watt (2 amp) charger - a lot of usb phone chargers are not up to the task, and don't try to charge from a USB hub as they often can't supply more tha 500mA (2.5 watts)


----------



## NPWS

xacxac said:


> You should've charged for 10 hours. The green light *does not* mean fully charged. Fully charged state would be blue light.


 
 but the white led already turn off, for about 3-4 hours when the 1st time I charged it. so I pull off the charger. I forgot what the led color, maybe blue / green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but I think is green. I'll check it later when the mojo fully charged.
  


slaphead said:


> Put it on charge until the white chariging LED switches off. This can take some time. when you turn the Mojo on after a full charge the charge LED should be blue.
> 
> It sounds as if you're ot giving the Mojo enough time to charge, or you're using a charger that can't give 1 amp (5 watts) continuously, in which case try a 10 watt (2 amp) charger - a lot of usb phone chargers are not up to the task, and don't try to charge from a USB hub as they often can't supply more tha 500mA (2.5 watts)


 
 yes, the white led already turn off as I said before.
 I use my samsung galaxy smartphone charger
http://imgur.com/WadVZPR, photo of the charger.
 I never charge mojo trough the usb hub or from laptop


----------



## Xacxac

npws said:


> but the white led already turn off, for about 3-4 hours when the 1st time I charged it. so I pull off the charger. I forgot what the led color, maybe blue / green :confused_face(1): , but I think is green. I'll check it later when the mojo fully charged.
> 
> yes, the white led already turn off as I said before.
> I use my samsung galaxy smartphone charger
> ...




The charger shouldn't be a problem as it outputs 2A current which is enough to charge Mojo. Try to charge overnight and see the result.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

Can this thing power an HD800?


----------



## Wyd4

silent xaxal said:


> Can this thing power an HD800?




From my experience yes it can


----------



## warrior1975

silent xaxal said:


> Can this thing power an HD800?




It's not a thing!! It's Mojo brother, it's magic!!  

I forgot my coax cable at home... No mojo and X7 for me this evening unfortunately.


----------



## stevemiddie

Yes it does.......no problem


----------



## McCol

Going to sound a bit naive here but how do I connect to my Yamaha R-N500 Stereo Amp so I can use the mojo and not the headphone out on the amp?  Would I use the optical connection?


----------



## harpo1

No you use the headphone out.  Hold the two volume buttons while you turn it on and this will set the output to 3.1 VRMS.  If you want the typical line level out press the volume down 4 times and it will be at 1.9 VRMS.


----------



## willowbrook

Future mojo owner here, is it possible to power the mojo with USB power from a computer 500mA? For example, if it needs more power, it will additional drain the battery. If not, the remaining power will charge the battery.

OR

Since there are two seperate inputs for power and data, do you have to plug a charger (ex. 5V 2A) while the usb is connected to the computer. Does the battery completely power the main at all times?


----------



## x RELIC x

willowbrook said:


> Future mojo owner here, is it possible to power the mojo with USB power from a computer 500mA? For example, if it needs more power, it will additional drain the battery. If not, the remaining power will charge the battery.
> 
> OR
> 
> Since there are two seperate inputs for power and data, do you have to plug a charger (ex. 5V 2A) while the usb is connected to the computer. Does the battery completely power the main at all times?




The Mojo requires at minimum 1A to charge. To be honest all the best information is located in the third post under the battery and power section. Lots to read there regarding your questions.


----------



## x RELIC x

mccol said:


> Going to sound a bit naive here but how do I connect to my Yamaha R-N500 Stereo Amp so I can use the mojo and not the headphone out on the amp?  Would I use the optical connection?




Think of the 'headphone out' as a full time variable line out, just like the Hugo, Hugo TT, and Dave. Technically not exactly the same, but the principle is the same. It's a very clean signal and technically not double amping.


----------



## NPWS

xacxac said:


> The charger shouldn't be a problem as it outputs 2A current which is enough to charge Mojo. Try to charge overnight and see the result.


 
 I had charged mojo overnight. the led color is blue right now.
 I'll test the battery life later.


----------



## doraymon

First few weeks of listening with the Mojo on the go.
First obvious comment: it's not the Hugo... I new, but reading at all the enthusiastic posts here maybe my expectations got too high 
From my first impressions it seems to me that the pairing with K3003i works better than with SE846. Somehow the sound is more balanced and the Mojo smoothens a bit the harshness of the K3003i's treble.
Finally, I'm very disappointed with how much the Mojo suffers the interference from the iPhone. Really difficult to ignore!
I just bought a Fiio Lightning to micro USB cable to replace the stock USB cable of the Mojo+Apple CCK. Let's see if it gets any better.
I also ordered a leather case from Ignis Design. I like it better than the Chord one recently announced, although I am concerned because I suspect that one of the sides it's actually open in order to fit the Mojo in


----------



## jmills8

npws said:


> I had charged mojo overnight. the led color is blue right now.
> 
> I'll test the battery life later.


That is blue. Leave on without turning off I got 7.5 hrs.


----------



## NPWS

jmills8 said:


> That is blue. Leave on without turning off I got 7.5 hrs.


 
 thanks man.
 I'll report the result later.


----------



## salla45

doraymon said:


> First few weeks of listening with the Mojo on the go.
> First obvious comment: it's not the Hugo... I new, but reading at all the enthusiastic posts here maybe my expectations got too high
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I run my mojo with K3003's also. I like the pairing. I would very much like to hear the SE846 though. For "serious" listening, I use T1's and there's a noticeable step-up in resolution of micro-details. Ref interference, I gave up with the phone-as-transport pretty early on. Use my Fiio X3ii only now, but if ever I do connect a phone, I use an old phone and switch off the Cell signal. Seems to work ok via wifi.


----------



## doraymon

salla45 said:


> I run my mojo with K3003's also. I like the pairing. I would very much like to hear the SE846 though. For "serious" listening, I use T1's and there's a noticeable step-up in resolution of micro-details. Ref interference, I gave up with the phone-as-transport pretty early on. Use my Fiio X3ii only now, but if ever I do connect a phone, I use an old phone and switch off the Cell signal. Seems to work ok via wifi.



The only reason I bought the Mojo is to listen at Spotify/Tidal on the go.
So if i don't work out the problem with interference I think I will sell it...


----------



## salla45

doraymon said:


> The only reason I bought the Mojo is to listen at Spotify/Tidal on the go.
> So if i don't work out the problem with interference I think I will sell it...


 
 Some have used a long cable between phone and Mojo, keeping them in separate pockets, or use 2nd phone, one with cell signal and other as a slave for mojo use.
  
 I guess these issues are surmountable, but at the expense of some ergonomic tribulations. In the end only you can decide if the improvement in music enjoyment is worth the hassle.


----------



## simonm

doraymon said:


> First few weeks of listening with the Mojo on the go.
> First obvious comment: it's not the Hugo... I new, but reading at all the enthusiastic posts here maybe my expectations got too high
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've never heard the slightest bit of interference or RF noise, even when stacked with my phone on the go using a new (very short) Apple CCK and a somewhat longer (about 50 cm I think) USB A to Micro I got from a Mophie portable battery.
  
 I don't know why some people can hear very loud noise when it's completely silent for me, and I'm quite sure my hearing is decent and I'd notice anything untoward.  To me it's every bit as "black" or "dead silent" as the reviews and measurements say.  There's an outside chance I may not be _as_ perceptive to RF noise when walking or in a noisy environment as I might be when seated in a silent room, but that doesn't change that I've not actually noticed anything, to the point where I'm not even sure entirely what I'm supposed to be listening for.  Anything that isn't part of the music I guess.  Well no it's silent when it should be for me, and I'm every bit the picky, obsessive, perfectionist audiophile as anyone else.  I've used shorter USB cables also and never noticed noise.
  
 Do I just have a magical version that's immune?  I have no idea but perhaps the following can help.  I use a fairly chunky (Cygnett Workmate) hard rubber case on my iPhone 5s.  I also have the Mojo in a small pouch I got from a cheap pair of RHA IEMs and this both fits perfectly and has a kind of semi-open but cushioned weave so it's not very flat.  When they're stacked there's a double barrier between the two devices.  I'm not sure if it's this that helps or whether it's the longer, decent quality USB cable or both but I've tried to listen for anything that might quality as noise and I just can't hear anything.  I plan to upgrade to the official case when it's available obviously but the RHA pouch has been a good interim solution that even lets you see the coloured balls through it!
  
 When I'm seated (while out) I don't stack the devices.  I prefer the longer USB cable I mentioned so I can use the phone more comfortably without having anything else (as diminutive as the Mojo may be) strapped to its back so this may help also.  When I'm home, I prefer to use an optical cable from my MacBook Pro source.
  
 I'm sorry to hear some people have issues with noise but I have to say I'm not one of them.  I hope the description of my usage patterns and behaviour helps for those trying to diagnose or improve their issues.


----------



## willowbrook

x relic x said:


> The Mojo requires at minimum 1A to charge. To be honest all the best information is located in the third post under the battery and power section. Lots to read there regarding your questions.


 
 Alright. thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Has Chord in any way reacted to the Balanced modification?


----------



## willowbrook

So which driver are you supposed to use if you are using Windows 8.1? I can't find any specification about that, only that there is a driver for Windows and Windows 7?...


----------



## doraymon

simonm said:


> I've never heard the slightest bit of interference or RF noise, even when stacked with my phone on the go using a new (very short) Apple CCK and a somewhat longer (about 50 cm I think) USB A to Micro I got from a Mophie portable battery.
> 
> I don't know why some people can hear very loud noise when it's completely silent for me, and I'm quite sure my hearing is decent and I'd notice anything untoward.  To me it's every bit as "black" or "dead silent" as the reviews and measurements say.  There's an outside chance I may not be _as_ perceptive to RF noise when walking or in a noisy environment as I might be when seated in a silent room, but that doesn't change that I've not actually noticed anything, to the point where I'm not even sure entirely what I'm supposed to be listening for.  Anything that isn't part of the music I guess.  Well no it's silent when it should be for me, and I'm every bit the picky, obsessive, perfectionist audiophile as anyone else.  I've used shorter USB cables also and never noticed noise.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Simonm.
 I can clearly hear a (little) hiss which disappears when music starts, so it's not a big deal.
 Re interference, it happens even when the Mojo and iPhone are not stack together. Believe me it's not something you have to "know what to listen to", it's so loud that is audible even when the music is playing. You can hear the ups and downs of frequency when the phone downloads a song from Spotify, or receives a message or a call.
  
 I have to say that for reasons I haven't understood yet the RFI is not always there, as if it depended from the place (room?) and the "saturation" of RF around you. But I am only guessing...
  
 For my tastes the mojo is already border line in terms of weight and dimensions to use on the go, so if I have to use anger cables or additional "isolation walls" I think I would just give up and find another solution (the new Onkyo DAP connected to my iPhone with a hotspot WiFi).


----------



## Duncan

Don't forget that the signal interference depends on what type of signal you're pulling in (2, 3 or 4G) so if you're in a good signal area you won't have any problem at all, fringe area, or one with an older 2G signal, the RFI will be all around the mojo.

I'm enjoying my rekindling love of mojo, on my long arduous journey, my little triple stack is putting a smile on my face


----------



## Mython

doraymon said:


> I have to say that for reasons I haven't understood yet the RFI is not always there, as if it depended from the place (room?) and the "saturation" of RF around you. But I am only guessing...


 
  
 It's not so much about the RF around you, but more about how hard your *phone* has to work to successfully *transmit* to the nearest cellular tower, since the communication is a 2-way digital 'dialogue'. The _specific_ *bandwidth* your phone is operating upon, in differing locations, can also affect the likelihood of RF audibly interfering with your set-up.
  
 In any event, it is wise to apply a ferrite RF choke to your Lightning to micro USB cable, to reduce said likelihood. RF interference is not something unique to using Mojo - there is a reason why digital circuit designers, the world over, use various techniques to inhibit RF interference, and no single method can handle all possible scenarios, or be practicably implemented in all devices.
  
 One's nearest cellular tower, at some locations, might be half a mile away, and your phone is expected to transmit a sufficiently-strong signal to reliably communicate a dense stream of data over that distance. Poor Mojo has to sit within 0cm - 50cm of that same broadcast!


----------



## Mython

It's also worth mentioning that the analogue headphone cable may pick up RF interference, which is something a lot of people overlook.


----------



## doraymon

The fact is, when I experienced the RFI the phone was connected to the WiFi (and a 3g if I remember well). Not sure if this makes any difference.


----------



## Pictograms

I get RF interference also, but I find it quite easy to toggle airplane mode on/off, since I live in a sporadically serviced area my phone will be using strong send/receive  I am getting a more insulated cable to see what happens and then Im going to try a ferrite collar.
 Maybe when the fiio chord comes it will be better? Im curious to know


----------



## jarnopp

mccol said:


> Going to sound a bit naive here but how do I connect to my Yamaha R-N500 Stereo Amp so I can use the mojo and not the headphone out on the amp?  Would I use the optical connection?




I'm not sure you got your question answered correctly. If you are trying to run a source THROUGH the Mojo to the Yamaha, then the headphone out at line level (3v or a few clicks down from there) is correct, and use the Yamaha to power speakers. However, if you are using the Yamaha as a preamp that your sources are connected to and you want to bypass the Yamaha amp and run the Yamaha into the Mojo, then yes, you can optical connection, or coaxial if it has one. Then use the Mojo to connect the headphones and volume control. Hope that helps.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there
just read a review of the 
Cardas A8 on part time audiophile. 
Lee points out that the synergy with Mojo is great. 
See for yourself if you like

https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2016/05/01/review-cardas-a8-inner-ear-monitors/

Cheers


----------



## Ike1985

I experience atrocious RF interference, it's louder than the music abd actually can hurt my ears it's so loud at times. Ferrite chokes help but becauss I have a poor signal in my office, RF is ever present


----------



## Xacxac

Just got bicycle silicone bands. So far, this is the best stacking method for iPhone SE. RF interference is quite loud at the beginning of every song (streaming), but that's a price to pay for owning a 16 GB phone.


----------



## Mython

Spoiler: More pics of cycling bands for stacking



  



Spoiler: Specialist cycling silicone band



_cycling silicone band_

 Image credit: _evolutionx_


  


Spoiler: TFY Security hand strap holder



*TFY Security hand strap holder*


 Image credit: _Lynnfield_


----------



## bclark8923

mython said:


> Spoiler: More pics of cycling bands for stacking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 In the TFY photo you have that short cable, does that work w/ the mojo w/o CCK and what cable is that?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

salla45 said:


> Some have used a long cable between phone and Mojo, keeping them in separate pockets, or use 2nd phone, one with cell signal and other as a slave for mojo use.
> 
> I guess these issues are surmountable, but at the expense of some ergonomic tribulations. In the end only you can decide if the improvement in music enjoyment is worth the hassle.


 

 I only get RF on occasion and only when they are stacked one on the other.  
  
 Putting it on airplane mode takes care of the problem.  
  
 Also, when I listen to them flat on a desk, next to each other, there is no RF.  
  
 On a certain walk, under power lines, there is one spot, always, which gives a nasty RF.  As I approach it, I know its the same spot each time.  I wonder if some material between the iPhone and the Mojo might help?
  
 Even on my lap, if side by side, gets no RF; only in stack.  I also have an extra cable with me that is 2' long and works nicely for just setting them down next to me.  I have tried the longer cable, with phone and mojo in opposite pockets and this works too.  Strangely enough, there are times, on the treadmill, where they are stacked and I get no RF.  I prefer to get no calls so I don't mind the Airplane mode.


----------



## Mython

bclark8923 said:


> In the TFY photo you have that short cable, does that work w/ the mojo w/o CCK and what cable is that?


 
  
  
  
 Not my pic - but the cable is listed in *post #3*_ ('Connecting Mojo to iDevices')_
  
  
 but... there have been some murmurings that that particular cable may not be the most robust option.


----------



## warrior1975

I've yet to experience rf on either my lgv10 or my Fiio X7. Listening to mojo via X7 with Tralucent Audio Ref 1 Too. Lovely sound... Enjoying the soothing voice of Method Man.


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> On a certain walk, under power lines, there is one spot, always, which gives a nasty RF.  As I approach it, I know its the same spot each time.  I wonder if some material between the iPhone and the Mojo might help?


 
  
  
_LOL_ -   off-topic, but would you believe me if I told you that there are some streetlamps that _consistently_ switch-off _every_ time I walk within 10metres of them?
  
 Maybe I should put some RF shielding in my pants?!


----------



## warrior1975

Mython They switch off?? Are you being serious? Sorry for the off topic. I think this info should not only be including on the third post (why not, 3rd post doesn't have enough info in it akready), but should also have its own thread.


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> I've yet to experience rf on either my lgv10 or my Fiio X7. Listening to mojo via X7 with Tralucent Audio Ref 1 Too. Lovely sound... Enjoying the soothing voice of Method Man.


method man? The rapper? Soothing voice? ... lol


----------



## warrior1975

Glad someone understood my foolish humor.


----------



## utdeep

I have that cable too! It's flexible and relatively inexpensive.  The cable is actually more robust than the other options which I also purchased.  I'm a huge fan.


----------



## warrior1975

utdeep-Which cable are you referring to?


----------



## utdeep

Sorry, it was the CCK less cable in the stacking picture on the previous page.  Someone mentioned that there were rumors that it wasn't durable.  From personal experience, I can say that is not the case.  Because it is so flexible and strong, it ends up working quite well.


----------



## simonm

duncan said:


> Don't forget that the signal interference depends on what type of signal you're pulling in (2, 3 or 4G) so if you're in a good signal area you won't have any problem at all, fringe area, or one with an older 2G signal, the RFI will be all around the mojo.
> 
> I'm enjoying my rekindling love of mojo, on my long arduous journey, my little triple stack is putting a smile on my face


 
  
 Maybe this explains why I've never heard the slightest bit of noise.  I live in inner Sydney and pretty much all of Sydney has strong 4G reception with 5G just around the corner.  But I never noticed anything in Melbourne either and they have a few small holes where 4G will drop to 3.5, especially indoors.
  
 I'm going to test forcing 2G (if possible).  I'm pretty sure I know what the noise is (heard on AM radio for instance) but not once heard anything on my Mojo.


----------



## simonm

willowbrook said:


> So which driver are you supposed to use if you are using Windows 8.1? I can't find any specification about that, only that there is a driver for Windows and Windows 7?...


 

 I think "Windows" means Windows 8 or newer and "Windows 7" refers to just Windows 7.  At least that's how I interpreted it and I haven't had a problem on Windows 10.


----------



## willowbrook

simonm said:


> I think "Windows" means Windows 8 or newer and "Windows 7" refers to just Windows 7.  At least that's how I interpreted it and I haven't had a problem on Windows 10.



Yep. Thanks.


----------



## warrior1975

No problems here with Windows 10 either, although it was a brief test with a now returned surface book. Prefer my MacBooks. I've never listened to Mojo with my macs yet. I'm assuming kind of pointless. I don't have any music software, and I'm usually using my X7 with the Mojo.


----------



## willowbrook

Anyone know what color it turns to when mojo stops charging and starts to draw current directly from charger? Assuming a charger is plugged in and playing.


----------



## Lohb

3G Asus phone here, never had any interference on the MOJO unit I have over otg micro-USB.


----------



## EagleWings

bclark8923 said:


> Is there any way to charge and play from your iPhone at the same time with using the mojo?


 
  
 Have you received your USB 3 CCK cable yet? Apple website says that, it is only compatible with iPads. 
  
_*Edit: I found this after I posted here. A snippet from one of the reviews of the item on apple's website:*_


----------



## bclark8923

eaglewings said:


> Have you received your USB 3 CCK cable yet? Apple website says that, it is only compatible with iPads.
> 
> _*Edit: I found this after I posted here. A snippet from one of the reviews of the item on apple's website:*_




Yup works on my iPhone!


----------



## Kermy

eaglewings said:


> Have you received your USB 3 CCK cable yet? Apple website says that, it is only compatible with iPads.
> 
> _*Edit: I found this after I posted here. A snippet from one of the reviews of the item on apple's website:*_




I'm using the new USB 3 CCK with my iPhone and Mojo and can use the Mojo and charge the iPhone at the same time.


----------



## EagleWings

bclark8923 said:


> Yup works on my iPhone!


 
  


kermy said:


> I'm using the new USB 3 CCK with my iPhone and Mojo and can use the Mojo and charge the iPhone at the same time.


 
  
 Cool. Thanks...


----------



## jmills8

I have a phone that is only used as a music player for my Mojo. My question is leaving the phone connected to the mojo over night, will that drain the phone faster?


----------



## salla45

peter hyatt said:


> I only get RF on occasion and only when they are stacked one on the other.
> 
> Putting it on airplane mode takes care of the problem.
> 
> ...


 
 Aha. Do you run mojo only via phone? I would recommend, as you are seriously bitten by the Mojo-bug, to looking into a cheapish player to use as a transport. Even an older, superceded model would be a great option, digital out is, for the most part, still digital out, even if it's in last year's colours and stripes, so to speak! I always find the whole thing about using a phone to listen to music with is a bit of a non-sequitur, as the distractions are too many and the interface is so poor and pretty buggy at the best of times.
  
 It's also so nice to have the buttons accessible on a dedicated player which can be pressed through shirt pockets, etc.
  
 I think i remember I noticed you mentioned you are running T1.2's with your mojo? I have the T1's original version. Got them a few months back at a bargain price, and I can't fault them. They are just amazing with the mojo. So many things are "right" when I listen. One of the most noticeable things is how the music flows and swells in dynamics in a natural, effortless way. And the micro-detail on tap is incredible. I would dearly like to get some IEM's which can duplicate that!! I have the K3003's from AKG but they just sound a little stressed and lacking by comparison. Very good in isolation, but compared to the T1's... hmmm. How do your's fare with the Mojo?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

salla45 said:


> Aha. Do you run mojo only via phone? I would recommend, as you are seriously bitten by the Mojo-bug, to looking into a cheapish player to use as a transport. Even an older, superceded model would be a great option, digital out is, for the most part, still digital out, even if it's in last year's colours and stripes, so to speak! I always find the whole thing about using a phone to listen to music with is a bit of a non-sequitur, as the distractions are too many and the interface is so poor and pretty buggy at the best of times.
> 
> It's also so nice to have the buttons accessible on a dedicated player which can be pressed through shirt pockets, etc.
> 
> I think i remember I noticed you mentioned you are running T1.2's with your mojo? I have the T1's original version. Got them a few months back at a bargain price, and I can't fault them. They are just amazing with the mojo. So many things are "right" when I listen. One of the most noticeable things is how the music flows and swells in dynamics in a natural, effortless way. And the micro-detail on tap is incredible. I would dearly like to get some IEM's which can duplicate that!! I have the K3003's from AKG but they just sound a little stressed and lacking by comparison. Very good in isolation, but compared to the T1's... hmmm. How do your's fare with the Mojo?


 

 I use the Mojo mostly through Macbook Pro and Tidal.  I've considered something separate for Mojo, but haven't decided yet.  
 I have heard the T1 first gen. and they are wonderful and the price has come down considerably.  My only concern was I wanted detachable cable with grandkids jumping on me, but we may get one for my wife.  She has confiscated the AK T8 ie on me and her smile was all too much to resist, so she has them.  We found a dealer willing to discount the AK T8 ie because they did not sell and have very few reviews, and I find these the closest to that marvelous T1 sound (I heard T5, too and love it).  I feel very strongly about German made quality (I feel this way about English made mens shoes and now English made DACs, too).  
  
 As to the connection to iPhone or other device:  
 This might work:    
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CBT76TG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1462138828&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=bicycle+silicone+band&dpPl=1&dpID=519Dqlvy3rL&ref=plSrch
  
 I do wonder if other than Airplane mode, if a simple thin rubber matting between them might work?


----------



## salla45

peter hyatt said:


> I use the Mojo mostly through Macbook Pro and Tidal.  I've considered something separate for Mojo, but haven't decided yet.
> I have heard the T1 first gen. and they are wonderful and the price has come down considerably.  My only concern was I wanted detachable cable with grandkids jumping on me, but we may get one for my wife.  She has confiscated the AK T8 ie on me and her smile was all too much to resist, so she has them.  We found a dealer willing to discount the AK T8 ie because they did not sell and have very few reviews, and I find these the closest to that marvelous T1 sound (I heard T5, too and love it).  I feel very strongly about German made quality (I feel this way about English made mens shoes and now English made DACs, too).
> 
> As to the connection to iPhone or other device:
> ...


 
 Sorry, my mistake I thought I had read you had the T1.2's. Anyhow, agree with you about the german build. Really high quality. The T1,2's have the detachable cables of course, but also were some 80% more in price than what I paid for the T1's. I paid around 500 eur for mine which is pretty good I think. I paid a lot more than that for the little AKG's. The T1's took a while to settle into with Mojo I must admit. I just felt a bit disconnected, more so than the AKG's but now either my brain's burned-in or the 'phones have, as they are just completely immersive and addictive! A constant joy, with whatever I put on.
  
 I don't know the AK T8's , will google them


----------



## Peter Hyatt

salla45 said:


> Sorry, my mistake I thought I had read you had the T1.2's. Anyhow, agree with you about the german build. Really high quality. The T1,2's have the detachable cables of course, but also were some 80% more in price than what I paid for the T1's. I paid around 500 eur for mine which is pretty good I think. I paid a lot more than that for the little AKG's. The T1's took a while to settle into with Mojo I must admit. I just felt a bit disconnected, more so than the AKG's but now either my brain's burned-in or the 'phones have, as they are just completely immersive and addictive! A constant joy, with whatever I put on.
> 
> I don't know the AK T8's , will google them


 

 No, you were correct about T1.2 is my current.  I have tried the T1 and they are great and now the price is even better! 
  
 The AK T8 ie is what people have said comes closest to the T1 sound, which is something special to me.  The AK T8 ie has marvelous definition and clarity and shines with classical music. 
  
 Interesting Mojo day...
  
 I have heard "Positively 4th St." for literally 40 years.  It is something that I have heard too often to really listen to much anymore but with Mojo and the solid headphones, I had never heard the piano in it before.  So I thought, "this must just be me" so I asked my wife to listen, sans Mojo and with average in ears and asked, "Did you hear piano?"  She said, "Piano?  No, guitar and nice organ."  
  
 I plugged in Mojo with Beyerdynamics...the piano is beautiful.  
  
 Now once heard, it is easier to identify going back, sans Mojo, but it is something that must be listened to carefully.  
  
 Going from T1 to in ears has been a problem as the Beyerdynamics have "spoiled" things for me similar to not wanting to listen without Mojo.  The AK T8 ie has bridged the gap nicely!


----------



## salla45

peter hyatt said:


> No, you were correct about T1.2 is my current.  I have tried the T1 and they are great and now the price is even better!
> 
> The AK T8 ie is what people have said comes closest to the T1 sound, which is something special to me.  The AK T8 ie has marvelous definition and clarity and shines with classical music.
> 
> ...


 
 ah! thought i was going mad there 
  
 I expect though that the T1.2's are a step up from the 1's!
  
 I know exactly what you mean with hearing new stuff. I get that continuously. It's the layers which are better resolved with Mojo+a highly resolving back end. The spatial sense allows dense mixes room to breathe, so to speak. And yes, of course, once you've heard it you can hear it on lesser systems. It's where you heard it first that counts, folks!! 
  
 Being of a certain age of course we have our fave albums from 30 or more years ago, and It's just fabulous to hear them with a new perspective! 
  
 Your comment on classical also strikes a chord (sorry) with me. I'm listening to far more classical than I did before. Well recorded pieces are just otherworldy. String tones are so real and pure. Try out Beethoven's Violin Concerto , Marriner/Sitkovetsky - Just... Wow!!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I don't think the T1.2 is a step up from T1.  That's the kind of thing I would like to tell myself for the extra money I spent (I got the 2nd gen discounted though!)  
  
 If we get one for my wife, it will be first gen as the need for detachable cable is not as it is for me and the savings is significant.  I don't think I could identify, by sound, which is which.  
  
 I've talked about our music night before but it is really special.  The T1.2 is 600 ohm and so we need to listen to the same volume of the Mojo and using the AK T8 ie works nicely, also because we are laying on the couch. 
  
 The two inputs for Mojo is marvelous.  
  
 TV off, we take turns introducing music with biography and background of the recording and then using Mojo, we listen to it uninterrupted as an entire album.  It is especially fascinating with entirely new music for us.  Every genre is open for this.  
  
 It's a lot of fun and once the expense of equipment is done and behind us, its all about the music.


----------



## Mython

For _general_ interest in things Chord-related:  http://headpie.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/chord-electronics-interview-with-john.html


----------



## audi0nick128

Hmmm seems like the more complex modules still take a little time... 
"Later next year" can be interpreted but anyway it seems way to loooong


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Hmmm seems like the more complex modules still take a little time...
> "Later next year" can be interpreted but anyway it seems way to loooong


 
  
 It's a Dec 2015 interview.
  
 In any case, we'll just have to see how smoothly the development goes


----------



## audi0nick128

Oh thought this was a current interview, good news then


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Oh thought this was a current interview, good news then


 

  The date is in the link!


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> The date is in the link!




LOL well I guess I just smelled news about chord and didn't see anything else... Damn apply yourself nick...


----------



## Xacxac

Out of curiosity:
What would happen if Chord upgraded their products with better chips? As we know, Mojo uses a 28nm Xilinx chip. According to their product page, they offer 20nm & 16nm chips (probably 14nm next year, we'll see). I don't know anything about the price, but imagine the possibilities: more tap length, more performance, longer battery life, etc. or probably dual-FPGA chips on one board.

Or maybe we'll see Chord product with ASIC instead of FPGA.
Just a wild daydreaming session, but the future is promising.


----------



## esm87

Do you guys think there will be a mojo V2?


----------



## uzi2

esm87 said:


> Do you guys think there will be a mojo V2?



What changes are you looking for?


----------



## warrior1975

There isn't a Hugo 2 yet... I'd guess no, at least not right away.


----------



## salla45

peter hyatt said:


> I don't think the T1.2 is a step up from T1.  That's the kind of thing I would like to tell myself for the extra money I spent (I got the 2nd gen discounted though!)
> 
> If we get one for my wife, it will be first gen as the need for detachable cable is not as it is for me and the savings is significant.  I don't think I could identify, by sound, which is which.
> 
> ...


 
 sounds cool  - agree 100%; it is and should be all about the music.  The best hifi for me is that which is just a clear window onto it, nothing more. Mojo+T1 is that more than anything I've experience before. Sounds like a pair of T1's would be just the ticket for you and your good lady wife to get max enjoyment on a reasonable budget. The world's your oyster from there on


----------



## audionewbi

I noticed certain things that I dislike when I pair mojo with headphones like the hd600. the sound is plenty loud but it feels like the sound produced is sucked in and collapsed, not dynamic at all.


----------



## rwelles

x relic x said:


> @Arpiben the volume required to reach a certain dB level will rely heavily on the mastered volume level of the track. Most modern pop songs may need around 10 clicks less than a well recorded older track mastered at a lower level. Chord can't give a guideline as there are entirely too many variables to weed through for every track and every headphone for every user.
> 
> For me, I listen to the ETHER C (22 Om, 92 dB) at 35 clicks from zero on average and I've measured (with a spl meter app from my smartphone - which certainly isn't the most accurate) an average reading of anywhere around 75-80 dB (with peaks from 85-90) with most of my tracks. Some tracks I go up about 5 clicks and some I go down about five clicks, based solely on my listening comfort level.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I've found that I set my Mojo significantly higher when using it with JH custom Angie's. So I've made some crude (but direct) measurements.
  
 Source: AudioTest on a Mac Mini sending pink noise at 0.0 dBFS 
  
 Measuring: AudioControl CM-20 calibrated mic > iAudioInterface2 > iPad Pro. The mic was as close to the earphone as I could get it without actually touching.
  
 Ambient noise was around 35 dB (A Weighted). 
  
 At 40 clicks up from 0, I measured less than 80 dB (A Weighted).
  
  

  
 I thoroughly cleaned the nozzles on my Angie's before the test.
  
 I realize that this is by no means a professional test, but at least I'm doing a direct measurement with calibrated equipment. Estimates by @x RELIC x and @Arpiben were based on theoretical calculations. But my results are very, very different, so I'm wondering what I did wrong...
  
 (Hey Guys! If you can see ways I can conduct a more accurate test, PLEASE let me know!!)


----------



## Mython

audionewbi said:


> I noticed certain things that I dislike when I pair mojo with headphones like the hd600. the sound is plenty loud but it feels like the sound produced is sucked in and collapsed, not dynamic at all.


 
  
  
 Are you sure your headphone cable or plug haven't developed a short-circuit?


----------



## esm87

uzi2 said:


> What changes are you looking for?


Nothing, pure query. Maybe as MQA is going to be available at some point, perhaps a release to support it? For such a successful product, any improvement would make it even more desirable I imagine. I dont have a mojo but have tried one. Maybe I will pick one up


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> uzi2 said:
> 
> 
> > What changes are you looking for?
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm no expert on MQA, so please don't quote me on this, but I'm currently under the impression that the _majority_ of MQA implementation is probably on the_* transport*_ side of things, although there would (AFAIK) need to be some way of 'calibrating' to take account of the DAC one is using, since the MQA process seeks to minimise colouration at any point in the reproduction chain, in an effort to attain reproduction as close as possible to the original performance.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rwelles said:


> I've found that I set my Mojo significantly higher when using it with JH custom Angie's. So I've made some crude (but direct) measurements.
> 
> Source: AudioTest on a Mac Mini sending pink noise at 0.0 dBFS
> 
> ...






You need a seal (as much as possible) to get as accurate reading as possible. If I don't cover the ETHER C cup with my hand and the iPhone mic poking through my fingers the readings are about 7-10 dB lower. Same with the Angie, it needs to right against the mic. 

I realize using my smartphone isn't calibrated, and far from professional, but if I listened to the Angie at 40 clicks from zero with _my music_ in _my setup_ I'd rip them out of my ears faster than you can say ear damage. I'm happy with the ballpark volume I listen to _on my setup_ with the Angie (15 clicks), and don't feel like it's quiet in the least. Actually, sometimes it feels a bit loud to me.

Given that your ambient room measurements are 35 dB (that's lower than average for a quiet room, but not suspiciously so) then there must be something attenuating the volume in your chain. My ambient room measurements are 40-45 dB late at night when everyone is gone to bed, like 2:00 a.m..

Perhaps your pink noise test track is recorded at a low level, or all your music has a digital preamp applied before reaching the Mojo. I think that as long as the ambient room measurements and your measured Mojo volume correlate somewhat then you should be safe. It's common sense. Look at dB level charts for real world loud noises like traffic noise, jackhammer noise, etc., and if those seem loud then you should be able to judge how loud you are listening with your IEM. 40 clicks from zero would be like standing right next to a jet taking off for me.


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> You need a seal (as much as possible) to get as accurate reading as possible. If I don't cover the ETHER C cup with my hand and the iPhone mic poking through my fingers the readings are about 7-10 dB lower. Same with the Angie, it needs to right against the mic.
> 
> I realize using my smartphone isn't calibrated, and far from professional, but if I listened to the Angie at 40 clicks from zero with _my music_ in _my setup_ I'd rip them out of my ears faster than you can say ear damage. I'm happy with the ballpark volume I listen to _on my setup_ with the Angie (15 clicks), and don't feel like it's quiet in the least. Actually, sometimes it feels a bit loud to me.
> 
> ...




Despite I don't own Angie, I can confirm this. My not-so-sensitive customs (36 ohm, 110dB) comfortable listening level is 31 clicks from 0. 36 clicks, my ears start to hurt. 40 clicks? :basshead:


----------



## gnarlsagan

Just thought I'd stop in to mention that I've jumped on the Mojo bandwagon. It's probably the one of the cleanest sources I've heard. Got to try it out with the SE846 and the Rockets. Gotta say that the Rockets + Mojo combo is really TOTL. This is coming from a Leckerton UHA760, which will be going up for sale shortly.
  
 Seeing as the Mojo I heard wasn't mine, I'll be picking up my own hopefully sooner than later. 
  
 Has anyone had any luck trying different materials wedged in between the phone and Mojo to eliminate RF issues?


----------



## rwelles

I'll try to re-create my crude test over the weekend, after I've figured out a way to get a good seal between the mic and the Angie.
  
 You're right, 40 is waaaaay too loud for iems, but I'm usually over 20 clicks. This concerns me. For the interim, I've decided to take some time off from phones and stick with speakers for a few days, with my spl meter in hand. Maybe enjoying my phones so much has thrown off my internal loudness meter. 
  
 Just want to help insure that my hearing will last me for a lifetime...


----------



## Xacxac

gnarlsagan said:


> Just thought I'd stop in to mention that I've jumped on the Mojo bandwagon. It's probably the one of the cleanest sources I've heard. Got to try it out with the SE846 and the Rockets. Gotta say that the Rockets + Mojo combo is really TOTL. This is coming from a Leckerton UHA760, which will be going up for sale shortly.
> 
> Seeing as the Mojo I heard wasn't mine, I'll be picking up my own hopefully sooner than later.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck trying different materials wedged in between the phone and Mojo to eliminate RF issues?




Practically, none so far. Maybe Audioquest Jitterbug but I haven't read much about it here (anyone?). OTOH, any RFI diminishes on certain distance and/or relative position from Mojo; but unless you're happy with (10 cm) stack, it's not practical. I tried to slip my palm between them, it eliminates the RFI. Well, putting pork chop/beef steak in between isn't practical too.

What's your source? Sources have various RF outputs.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Anyone have any experience with VRM spread spectrum? It's supposed to reduce EMI but it sounds worse enabled?


----------



## gnarlsagan

xacxac said:


> Practically, none so far. Maybe Audioquest Jitterbug but I haven't read much about it here (anyone?). OTOH, any RFI diminishes on certain distance and/or relative position from Mojo; but unless you're happy with (10 cm) stack, it's not practical. I tried to slip my palm between them, it eliminates the RFI. Well, putting pork chop/beef steak in between isn't practical too.
> 
> What's your source? Sources have various RF outputs.


 
  
 Source is a Nexus 5 for now, although I haven't used it with a Mojo yet to confirm if RF issues exist. My question is mainly for planning ahead. I checked out some additional info through this link and RFI shielding looks a lot less simple than it would initially seem. Thanks for the feedback.
  
 Maybe we could get a list of phones/sources know to cause or not cause RFI?


----------



## Xacxac

gnarlsagan said:


> Source is a Nexus 5 for now, although I haven't used it with a Mojo yet to confirm if RF issues exist. My question is mainly for planning ahead. I checked out some additional info through this link and RFI shielding looks a lot less simple than it would initially seem. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Maybe we could get a list of phones/sources know to cause or not cause RFI?




You're right, totally eliminating EMI is painful. Sorry I never have any experience with android devices. iPhone 6s outputs minimal EMI, I had it for a week, thanks to EMI shield covering the PCB (search few previous pages). Now I own iPhone SE, really noisy.

The best solution is to visit local audio shop (if any) and try mojo with your phone.


----------



## x RELIC x

gnarlsagan said:


> Source is a Nexus 5 for now, although I haven't used it with a Mojo yet to confirm if RF issues exist. My question is mainly for planning ahead. I checked out some additional info through this link and RFI shielding looks a lot less simple than it would initially seem. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> *Maybe we could get a list of phones/sources know to cause or not cause RFI*?




Anything that receives and transmits a wireless signal will have the potential to cause EMI/RF noise with any device. It's not just limited to the Mojo. I've been reading similar reports for a while with the HA-2, DP-X1, FiiO X7, etc.. I'm not trying to defend the Mojo here, but there needs to be certain expectations when using a portable device in conjunction with a wireless signal. There are so many factors that could be the cause, such as signal strength, frequency band, distance to wireless router/cel tower, internal antennae quality, cable RF rejection/sensitivity, etc.. 

My iPhone 5S has zero EMI/RF (that I can hear) when on LTE with the Mojo, but as soon as I switch to 3G (or worse 2G) I get a lot of interference. I understand that on it's own the iPhone doesn't cause issues with itself, but it's obviously built with the appropriate internal shielding. Using an external device, no matter the device, all bets are off. Some have found that using a Ferrite core could choke some of the EMI/RF but then again some have reported little success. There is no bullet proof solution for any device except to simply use the smartphone as a standalone unit. As was just recommended the safest bet is to test it in a store before purchasing if possible.


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> Anything that receives and transmits a wireless signal will have the potential to cause EMI/RF noise with any device. It's not just limited to the Mojo. I've been reading similar reports for a while with the HA-2, DP-X1, FiiO X7, etc.. I'm not trying to defend the Mojo here, but there needs to be certain expectations when using a portable device in conjunction with a wireless signal. There are so many factors that could be the cause, such as signal strength, frequency band, distance to wireless router/cel tower, internal antennae quality, cable RF rejection/sensitivity, etc..
> 
> My iPhone 5S has zero EMI/RF (that I can hear) when on LTE with the Mojo, but as soon as I switch to 3G (or worse 2G) I get a lot of interference. I understand that on it's own the iPhone doesn't cause issues with itself, but it's obviously built with the appropriate internal shielding. Using an external device, no matter the device, all bets are off. Some have found that using a Ferrite core could choke some of the EMI/RF but then again some have reported little success. There is no bullet proof solution for any device except to simply use the smartphone as a standalone unit. As was just recommended the safest bet is to test it in a store before purchasing if possible.




Just want to add: we're living in super-dense RFI space nowadays. Microwave? RMI. Bluetooh mouse? RMI. Wifi router? RMI. Lightning bolt? EMI. Cordless phone? EMI. Technically, totally eliminating EMI is almost impossible. But those EMI waves are inaudible due to strength&distance. The best way to eliminate audible EMI is by putting phone to airplane mode & listen to the music offline.


----------



## gnarlsagan

@x RELIC x
 @Xacxac
  
 Thanks for the info guys. I just tried out my UHA760 slammed directly under my Nexus 5 and got no EMI/RFI, so maybe that's a good sign. My coworker has a Mojo I can borrow to test. Will report back.


----------



## Ike1985

warrior1975 said:


> There isn't a Hugo 2 yet... I'd guess no, at least not right away.




The ultimate product Chord could make would be a:

1. Musicality of Mojo
2. Clarity, stage, treble of Hugo
3. Is an all-in-one DAP, finally no stacking!
4. Runs android so we can use tidal, spotify, bandcamp, stitcher, youtube, UAPP, etc
5. Can connect to smartphone via hotspot for internet, has 4g, wifi capable
6. 10+ hour battery life
7. Decent screen, basic LCD doesn't need to be fancy-invest in sound instead
8. Dual micro-sd
9. EMI/RF greatly reduced or eliminated
10. $800-$1,500
11. Pretty light interfcace and "bulletproof" construction Chord is known for
12. Bluetooth 

I can dream...


----------



## Ike1985

audionewbi said:


> I noticed certain things that I dislike when I pair mojo with headphones like the hd600. the sound is plenty loud but it feels like the sound produced is sucked in and collapsed, not dynamic at all.




Something about other daps/dacs artificially stretching stage, mojo is a more natural presentation


----------



## warrior1975

You guys have to check this out. It is even special without the Mojo. It's the most incredible thing I've ever heard. Found it in the abyss thread. Sorry for posting it in a few threads, I just love the sound. 


[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/fPcLZxiCwp0 [/VIDEO]


----------



## x RELIC x

The whole DeepOceanOfSounds YouTube channel has some amazing binaural sound samples:

https://www.youtube.com/user/DeepOceanOfsounds/videos


----------



## warrior1975

Truly amazing sounds...


----------



## doraymon

xacxac said:


> Just want to add: we're living in super-dense RFI space nowadays. Microwave? RMI. Bluetooh mouse? RMI. Wifi router? RMI. Lightning bolt? EMI. Cordless phone? EMI. Technically, totally eliminating EMI is almost impossible. But those EMI waves are inaudible due to strength&distance. The best way to eliminate audible EMI is by putting phone to airplane mode & listen to the music offline.



So why it's possible to shield an iPhone and not a Mojo?
Despite I am a total fan of Chord I have to admit that I fail to understand how they could release a mobile DAC-amp designed to be used with phones without proper shielding.
As I said I use the Mojo only with Spotify and Tidal so airplane mode is not an option.


----------



## xtr4

doraymon said:


> So why it's possible to shield an iPhone and not a Mojo?
> Despite I am a total fan of Chord I have to admit that I fail to understand how they could release a mobile DAC-amp designed to be used with phones without proper shielding.
> As I said I use the Mojo only with Spotify and Tidal so airplane mode is not an option.


 
  Biggest factor to me with regards to shielding isn't the Mojo itself but the cables that attach to it, either from the input (USB or COAX) or the headphones themselves which can act as antenna.
 The only true way to eliminate these would be to deploy galvanic isolation but that technique isn't available for a truly portable device (yet).
  
 Whenever I'm in the elevator and if the signal goes weak or gets cut off, any time my headphone cable gets close to the phone, RF noise goes through the roof. All other times, it's fine when my phone is stacked with the Mojo.
  
 Of course, YMMV.


----------



## x RELIC x

doraymon said:


> So why it's possible to shield an iPhone and not a Mojo?
> Despite I am a total fan of Chord I have to admit that I fail to understand how they could release a mobile DAC-amp designed to be used with phones without proper shielding.
> As I said I use the Mojo only with Spotify and Tidal so airplane mode is not an option.




It could be as simple as the cable being used to connect to the Mojo acts as an antenna for the external EMI from the device to travel to the Mojo and be amplified.

Edit: Yeah, what xtr4 said. The shielding _within_ the device is meant for the circuitry to play nice _inside_, not to accommodate external devices. Believe me, it isn't just the Mojo that this pops up as an issue.


----------



## eargasam

I know that this is already probably covered but I'm about to pull the trigger on the mojo but wanted to know how does it fair with the Audeze lcd -3 I mean does that combo at least sound pretty decent any impressions?


----------



## audionewbi

mython said:


> Are you sure your headphone cable or plug haven't developed a short-circuit?


 
 No, as I dont get the same issue with hugo and all my IEM paired with Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

eargasam said:


> I know that this is already probably covered but I'm about to pull the trigger on the mojo but wanted to know how does it fair with the Audeze lcd -3 I mean does that combo at least sound pretty decent any impressions?




Which version of the LCD-3? lol! Actually, I haven't read many impressions at all with the Mojo and LCD-3. If there are some Mython will probably know. 

Audeze has been changing and modifying the drivers over the years so today's LCD-3 (110 Ohm, 102 dB/1mW) will not be driven the same as an earlier version, like the one from 2013 (50 Ohms, 93 dB/1mW). The specs say that the current model should be driven fine with the Mojo, but many prefer to use a dedicated desktop amp for more gestalt behind the drivers so to speak. Think synergy here.

I haven't heard the LCD-3 with the Mojo but my LCD-2 (60 Ohm, 96 dB/1mW) sounds great from the Mojo, but I will say that I prefer, for example, the larger Cavalli amps with the LCD-2, again, synergy. I think if you use the LCD-3 with the Mojo you may be satisfied with the sound, and know that you have some world class headphones that will pair with almost any desktop amplifier when upgraditis strikes, even though it may not be necessary.


----------



## Currawong

I'm going to suggest that the Mojo may not be adequate. I tried the LCD-4s with the Mojo on the weekend and it was a failure, the bass falling apart quite dramatically. I didn't try the LCD-3s, but given the not to dissimilar specs for the latest version of them, it doesn't look hopeful.


----------



## audionewbi

Mojo is really aiming for low impedance portable IEM and with those it shines, with all my headphone the result is lacking. They get pretty loud but loudness isn't any concern.


----------



## Sound Eq

audionewbi said:


> Mojo is really aiming for low impedance portable IEM and with those it shines, with all my headphone the result is lacking. They get pretty loud but loudness isn't any concern.


 
 thats why i am amping my mojo with an alo mk3 B
  
 without the amp i do not enjoy the sound out of my oppo pm1 and mojo only
  
 but once u amp the mojo with alo mk3 B and some eq , its a total different story of absolute bass bliss
  
 I noticed that many say that their amp/dac can drive planars with authority, yes it can get loud but the whole sq collapses, and even my oppo pm1 which supposed to be easily driven the mojo alone does not do it for me


----------



## Arpiben

rwelles said:


> I've found that I set my Mojo significantly higher when using it with JH custom Angie's. So I've made some crude (but direct) measurements.
> 
> Source: AudioTest on a Mac Mini sending pink noise at 0.0 dBFS
> 
> ...


 
 In complement of the hints you already received regarding measurement methodology and source volume (max), I would suggest you to use White Noise or Sine 1 kHz 0 dBFS instead of Pink Noise.
 With 1 kHz sine curves you don`t need to care about weighted curves dB A, dB B or dB C since they are equivalent at that frequency.
 Pink Noise has not a steady intensity vs frequency that is the reason why for this kind of measurement,imho, I am not in favour of it.
 On the other hand, White Noise has a constant intensity vs frequency.
 If you are interested, you may find some more information at http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/decibel-d_59.html.
 Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

currawong said:


> I'm going to suggest that the Mojo may not be adequate. I tried the LCD-4s with the Mojo on the weekend and it was a failure, the bass falling apart quite dramatically. I didn't try the LCD-3s, but given the not to dissimilar specs for the latest version of them, it doesn't look hopeful.




To be fair the latest version of the LCD-4 is 200 Ohm vs the current LCD-3 110 Ohm and they are -5 dB/1mW less efficient. Sure, not _huge_ differences in sensitivity, but it could be the deciding factor. Like I said, I'm pretty sure a full size amp will do better with the LCD-3 though, especially for the bass.


----------



## x RELIC x

On a different note, today I received the Dyson Audio short 75 Ohm coaxial cable meant for the FiiO X5ii to Mojo (TRRS to TS). It seems like it's built well enough. I do notice differences between the X5ii as a source and the AK240 and AK100 mk2. I may expand on them later.

The main reason I went for one was the 'Play Through Folders' feature on the X5ii and the battery life. When using coaxial output the X5ii will last in excess of 20 hours, easy. Regarding 'Play Through Folders' functionality it was fun to have Rebecca Pidgeon playing, soaking up the audiophilia, and then Stone Temple Pilots blasts through! Lol!

From this:

[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8W2zAwNKTsE[/VIDEO]


To this:

[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OibNcmZcF3k[/VIDEO]


Lol!


----------



## god-bluff

Maybe unlikely but has anyone compared the *Graham Slee Bitzie* to the Mojo?


----------



## tkteo

x relic x said:


> On a different note, today I received the Dyson Audio short 75 Ohm coaxial cable meant for the FiiO X5ii to Mojo (TRRS to TS). It seems like it's built well enough. I do notice differences between the X5ii as a source and the AK240 and AK100 mk2. I may expand on them later.


 
 thanks Relic. I was looking for a right-angle TRRS to TS coax and I found it at the Dyson's ebay store.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> Anything that receives and transmits a wireless signal will have the potential to cause EMI/RF noise with any device. It's not just limited to the Mojo. I've been reading similar reports for a while with the HA-2, DP-X1, FiiO X7, etc..* I'm not trying to defend the Mojo here,* but there needs to be certain expectations when using a portable device in conjunction with a wireless signal. There are so many factors that could be the cause, such as signal strength, frequency band, distance to wireless router/cel tower, internal antennae quality, cable RF rejection/sensitivity, etc..
> 
> My iPhone 5S has zero EMI/RF (that I can hear) when on LTE with the Mojo, but as soon as I switch to 3G (or worse 2G) I get a lot of interference. I understand that on it's own the iPhone doesn't cause issues with itself, but it's obviously built with the appropriate internal shielding. Using an external device, no matter the device, all bets are off. Some have found that using a Ferrite core could choke some of the EMI/RF but then again some have reported little success. There is no bullet proof solution for any device except to simply use the smartphone as a standalone unit. As was just recommended the safest bet is to test it in a store before purchasing if possible.


 
 Ref your comment above, I think the problem for most people (not me, I see phones as great communication and fun devices but they have no real place in the world of audiophile products, for the reasons we are discussing and many others) is that Chord has really done a great marketing job, citing the Mojo almost as a "must have" phone accessory for music lovers.
  
 I'm very sure it has boosted sale remarkably but also has generated a host of disgruntled users. Reminds me a little, in a lateral way, of the marketing campaign for the AKG 3003's which placed them as an overpriced bijou frippery, for the man who has everything. In "serious" audio circles they never seemed to shake that image, despite offering superlative perfomance.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I think one poster said it best when he said that if the only thing he has to deal with is a little RF at times, it is worth it. 
  
 I concur.  
  
 I'm not the experienced audiophile many here are, but I have ears and I have tested a number of well known, good quality DACs that come praised here.  
  
 None came close to Mojo.


----------



## willowbrook

Oh man you guys are making me more excited for the mojo waiting to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

willowbrook said:


> Oh man you guys are making me more excited for the mojo waiting to be delivered tomorrow.


 

 The unusual part of this for me was that I came late to the Mojo party.  I was filled with over the top expectations from the constant high praise reviews, where it seems there is no place to go but down,  yet,  I was blown away by the clarity of the music.  
  
 Congratulations.


----------



## willowbrook

peter hyatt said:


> The unusual part of this for me was that I came late to the Mojo party.  I was filled with over the top expectations from the constant high praise reviews, where it seems there is no place to go but down,  yet,  I was blown away by the clarity of the music.
> 
> Congratulations.


 
 Good to hear! ^^ Can't wait to hear those mids that everyone is talking about. I was hesitating due to some impressions describing them as slightly warm and warm is not good if clarity/air/detail is lost. However, it certainly doesn't seem like mojo is the case. I've recently learned to appreciate natural sounding timbre and it seems like mojo will be the perfect match. Too much money to invest in a full desktop setup with r2r dac and a resolving amp.


----------



## salla45

willowbrook said:


> Good to hear! ^^ Can't wait to hear those mids that everyone is talking about. I was hesitating due to some impressions describing them as slightly warm and warm is not good if clarity/air/detail is lost. However, it certainly doesn't seem like mojo is the case. I've recently learned to appreciate natural sounding timbre and it seems like mojo will be the perfect match. Too much money to invest in a full desktop setup with r2r dac and a resolving amp.


 
 yes timbre is one of the most stunning aspects of the Mojo. It's breathtaking at times. I find I am listening in a completely different way, appreciating the instruments themselves a whole lot more, the sound of sticks on taught drumskins, the swish of brush on cymbal, each bow of stringed instruments, the pluck of guitar, so easily can you hear it's a double bass and not a guitar, etc. Makes for a very interesting listening experience every time. Needless to say, the better the recording the more the timbre definition is marked.


----------



## jmills8

salla45 said:


> yes timbre is one of the most stunning aspects of the Mojo. It's breathtaking at times. I find I am listening in a completely different way, appreciating the instruments themselves a whole lot more, the sound of sticks on taught drumskins, the swish of brush on cymbal, each bow of stringed instruments, the pluck of guitar, so easily can you hear it's a double bass and not a guitar, etc. Makes for a very interesting listening experience every time. Needless to say, the better the recording the more the timbre definition is marked.


 "timbre" means the door bell. You can just use a 2￠ word like "tone".☺


----------



## salla45

jmills8 said:


> "timbre" means the door bell. You can just use a 2￠ word like "tone".☺


 
 Why use a simple word when you can use a posh one


----------



## salla45

peter hyatt said:


> I think one poster said it best when he said that if the only thing he has to deal with is a little RF at times, it is worth it.
> 
> I concur.


 
 +1


----------



## jmills8

salla45 said:


> Why use a simple word when you can use a posh one


You a reviewer in the making.


----------



## Xacxac

Regarding EMI:
Apple method is by putting a layer of metal on PCB. https://shop.icracked.com/products/iphone-4s-emf-shield I am not an expert on electromagnetism, so I don't know how effective it is.

I'm not picking a side, but I feel that this RF problem is quite exaggerated. I don't think mojo is overrated/overhyped as it sounds the best among sub $1k (or maybe more) DACs. Do you worry about EMI? Get a 64/128 GB phone or buy high capacity memory card and download your music to be stored offline. Or buy iPod touch/X7/ZX2. The options are there albeit there's a price to pay. Mojo isn't the perfect product - there's none. I own a 16GB phone, tried many methods of carrying the stack, tried cables & ferrite chokes. At the end, I decided to stack them together & just accept few seconds of EMI at the beginning of every song.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

jmills8 said:


> "timbre" means the door bell. You can just use a 2￠ word like "tone".☺


 

 My dive into the audiophile world has been educational.  I have enjoyed the increase in vocabulary but more so, new understanding into the science of listening.  As to engineering?
  
 With Rob's posts, 2 of ever 3 sentences means I must run and check definitions, in order to gain a bit of insight into a world all new to me. 
  
 Although some of the audiophile speak is pretentious (and even ill-fitting) , I too, have found myself listening to the cymbals through Mojo.  This was evident in the "Rumors" recording that others had pointed out.  
  
 I do struggle with inanimate electronic objects being given descriptions relating to human sexuality.  I note when an electronic device is "sexy" and try to guess the age of the writer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 This, too is done when someone guesses the age of this old guy, should the tiny picture not give it away!


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> salla45 said:
> 
> 
> > Why use a simple word when you can use a posh one
> ...


 
  
  
_LOL!_ - reminds me of a fictitious character the DJ, Steve Wright, used to do, on BBC Radio 1 / 2:
  
*Pretentious Music Journalist*: supposedly based on a number of 1980s rock/pop reviewers (perhaps especially Simon Reynolds, David Stubbs and Paul Oldfield of Melody Maker), he reads a little too much into a band's songs with over-complex and artistically pretentious monologues where a simple explanation would suffice, e.g., "They generate a sonic cathedral of sound" means "loud".  (also: "caressing my cochleas with a sonic cathedral of sound")


----------



## hellfire8888

hmm i never fancy my vmoda m100 but with mojo it sounds ....unique...hype is real...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> _LOL!_ - reminds me of a fictitious character the DJ, Steve Wright, used to do, on BBC Radio 1 / 2:
> 
> *Pretentious Music Journalist*: supposedly based on a number of 1980s rock/pop reviewers (perhaps especially Simon Reynolds, David Stubbs and Paul Oldfield of Melody Maker), he reads a little too much into a band's songs with over-complex and artistically pretentious monologues where a simple explanation would suffice, e.g., "They generate a sonic cathedral of sound" means "loud".  (also: "caressing my cochleas with a sonic cathedral of sound")


 

 Some of the cleverest things I have read is when assigning aspects of music to topics completely unrelated to music.  
  
 It is like an adult journalist sounding like a  teenager cutting loose with a thesaurus on steroids.  
  
 did that come out right?
  
 I also recognize that when so many people agree with so much high praise on a product, eventually, a contrarian view must be raised, even if not actually believed, with the position of 'contrary' praised for...not accuracy in evaluating the product, but for being...
  
 contrary! 
  
 Its the need to be different from everyone else and soon everyone starts being different and they all seem the same and the whole rebellion thing runs out of petrol.  
  
 Having said that, Mojo is helping me try to grasp why Bach wasn't popular in his day!  
  
 I do enjoy this thread!  
  
 One mystery at a time.


----------



## wahsmoh

There shouldn't be any EMI or RF interference when listening to Mojo. I have yet to try it on an airplane but I will be doing that this summer for 6 international flights. When I listen to the Mojo is dead-silent.
  
 And the measurements of THD and IMD measure up to how quiet this thing is and how clear everything sounds. Sure it doesn't have the bass oomph or drive of some bigger desktop setups but it is neutral to the point it is hard to find fault unless you prefer a thicker sound.
  
 Also, my Theta is known for having a weight presentation, so I think the Mojo fairs better against more neutral / sterile sounding DACs.
  
 By no means is the Mojo sterile, it is very neutral, just don't expect to find extra bass oomph.. you might need to EQ if you are that type of person.


----------



## masterpfa

peter hyatt said:


> The unusual part of this for me was that I came late to the Mojo party.  I was filled with over the top expectations from the constant high praise reviews, where it seems there is no place to go but down,  yet,  I was blown away by the clarity of the music.
> 
> Congratulations.


 
 I arrived early but Blind and Oblivious. I had not read this thread before buying and at the time just needed a DAC/AMP for my phone.
 I have moved on quite a way since.
  
@willowbrook
 I personally am more than happy with my choice. I hope you will be too, just try to listen rather than analyse


----------



## UNOE

redjohn456 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > That link says directly that it can't be used on the Mojo if you scroll down a bit.
> ...


 
  
  


unoe said:


> redjohn456 said:
> 
> 
> > x relic x said:
> ...


 
 Just received my cable.  Does not work with Mojo.  Works with my DX90 in DAC mode.  So don't think the wire is broken.  Frustrating using it with 6S with DX90 works every time.  Has not worked once with Mojo.


----------



## Tstorey

So I'm 1140 pages late to the party on this one. Got my mojo last week and whilst I've used it, my work schedule has meant I haven't abused it sadly.

First impressions were, well, honestly, a bit "meh". Really? Is this it? I've just spent £400 on this. Granted my source is 320 Kbps Apple tracks but my Cozoy Astrapi makes a noticeable difference.

And then I started relaxing and actually listening. 

Wow.

No, really. 

Wow.

Plane journeys suddenly semeed a lot more interesting. And sonic. I'm no audiophile but I love music and I love a full sound that swallows you whole and opens up the track. I love hearing the artist breathe, fingers sliding over the strings, brushes brushing the cymbals. And here Mojo didn't disappoint. 

The best description I can come up with is spaghetti. Yes, spaghetti. For me what mojo does is take the spaghetti of music and straighten it all out, laying it side by side and allowing me to hear every facet of what the artist felt, sang, breathed and imagined but not in a clinical, removed way, more in a layer upon layer way.

Love it and look forward to more travelling when I get to sit back and let the miles rack up with mojo sitting by my side.


----------



## freitz

I am curious has anyone compared this to the Sony PHA -1A and 3A?


----------



## AndrewH13

tstorey said:


> So I'm 1140 pages late to the party on this one. Got my mojo last week and whilst I've used it, my work schedule has meant I haven't abused it sadly.
> 
> First impressions were, well, honestly, a bit "meh". Really? Is this it? I've just spent £400 on this. Granted my source is 320 Kbps Apple tracks but my Cozoy Astrapi makes a noticeable difference.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Familiar story this. In this gadget driven fast age, it's easy to expect instant improvement in whatever area you are interested in. But its when you sit back and listen to the music and forget the hardware, that the playing sounds through as you found. Glad you like it.


----------



## brent75

andrewh13 said:


> Familiar story this. In this gadget driven fast age, it's easy to expect instant improvement in whatever area you are interested in. But its when you sit back and listen to the music and forget the hardware, that the playing sounds through as you found. Glad you like it.


 
 I agree. However, I've realized there are two other factors that make finding "what's right for me" very difficult:
  
 (1) *Multiple things to get, and they all have an effect on each other.*
 The end goal everyone wants is basically the same: "great sound when I listen to music." But what is extremely complicated is there are multiple parts of the equation and they all have a key impact: the music itself (what format it's in)...the thing playing the music (DAP/phone/laptop/etc)...any sort of an amp/dac...and finally, the headphones. It can be overwhelming knowing where to start...what to spend...what to ignore...etc. And you read so often how thing A improves so much when paired with thing B (for instance, headphones that are difficult to drive and sound like crap out of a laptop...but then you add an amp, and voila -- it sounds nothing like it did before). You don't want to throw the baby out with the bathwater (e.g. think the HD600 sucks because you didn't have it amped)...BUT than can be difficult when you get into factor #2:
  
 (2) *Trial periods are short.*
 Seems like everything is 30 days, and in some cases just 14 days. You have no choice but to be a little rushed in your decision-making, and if you don't immediately love something it's hard to know if it's because you simply don't like it (because that's all it will ever be)...or if you WOULD like it should you have what it needs to make it succeed (an amp...better source files...etc).
  
 I've learned that in the pursuit of "great sound when I listen to music" you really have to be patient and realize you won't nail it the first time out, and you have to basically be okay with spending more than you want initially to simply try multiple things -- then simply be willing to return/exchange them while you're still within your trial period. (at least that is what has been working for me)


----------



## salla45

tstorey said:


> So I'm 1140 pages late to the party on this one. Got my mojo last week and whilst I've used it, my work schedule has meant I haven't abused it sadly.
> 
> First impressions were, well, honestly, a bit "meh". Really? Is this it? I've just spent £400 on this. Granted my source is 320 Kbps Apple tracks but my Cozoy Astrapi makes a noticeable difference.
> 
> ...


 
 well said. Once you "get it" there's no turning back.


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> _LOL!_ - reminds me of a fictitious character the DJ, Steve Wright, used to do, on BBC Radio 1 / 2:
> 
> *Pretentious Music Journalist*: supposedly based on a number of 1980s rock/pop reviewers (perhaps especially Simon Reynolds, David Stubbs and Paul Oldfield of Melody Maker), he reads a little too much into a band's songs with over-complex and artistically pretentious monologues where a simple explanation would suffice, e.g., "They generate a sonic cathedral of sound" means "loud".  (also: "caressing my cochleas with a sonic cathedral of sound")




Reminds me of a song lyric from German band ...But Alive which translates to 'writing about music is like dancing along to architecture, that's still better than nothing even though it IS nothing'... Well sounds better in german  

Since I happen to have you on the phone, sort of, do you know about any comments about synergy of Mojo and Riva Turbo X? Just pulled the trigger.

EDIT : it's not an IEM... it's a one Box speaker system... Just so you all save yourself some googleing 

Cheers


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Since I happen to have you on the phone, sort of, do you know about any comments about synergy of Mojo and Riva Turbo X?


 
  
  
 No, not specifically.
  
 Good though the Riva Turbo X may be, _for its size_, I doubt it will be sufficiently revealing to truly convey the delicate nuances that Mojo is so adept at.
  
 That is not to say it's not a good product, nor that it won't sound good with Mojo - just that it may not be an _especially_ noteworthy combination, synergy-wise.
  
 I hope you perceive what I'm saying in the spirit it is intended, rather than feeling I am insulting you or the Riva Turbo X - I'm not. I'm just saying it's 'horses for courses'. Volkswagen make some truly excellent cars, but fill them with expensive high-octane racing fuel and they're not going to perform as well as a Ferrari filled with the same high-octane fuel. But the VW will perform very nicely, so, if you happen to have high-octane racing fuel and a VW, then you're still going to enjoy the combination


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah I see what you are saying, I know that it is a rather unusual category to pair mojo with...it's just the most useful for my purpose... The TAS review made me admit it... So I will give some impressions once it's here, had to buy on Amazon France so it will be a few days

Cheers


----------



## Mython

FWIW, I've seriously considered getting better-acquainted with the Riva Turbo X (and Creative's competing product), myself, so I totally understand why you got one


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> FWIW, I've seriously considered getting better-acquainted with the Riva Turbo X (and Creative's competing product), myself, so I totally understand why you got one




After all it has to fill a room of 12qm in my scenario...it's a small Hut at the beach, so don't pitty me too Much  Well it is supposed to do ambient music, not to scare off customers... And yeah I will keep the punk stuff down and go all in on classic rock and some jazz and chill out... So it should be fine. 
BTW how do I post prosting emoticon? 
Cheers


----------



## freitz

This thread moves so fast no one saw my question.
  
  
 anyone compare this with the Sony PHA 3?


----------



## warrior1975

I did a search for pha 3,lots turned up. I didn't read everyone,but here is a brief one. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11085#post_12332041


----------



## god-bluff

396629 said:


> Maybe unlikely but has anyone compared the *Graham Slee Bitzie* to the Mojo?




Or this!


----------



## henddy

Hi....
I've been following the post until 1000 pages...
Finally, I pulled a trigger...
And I loved it....


----------



## GrindedDown

henddy said:


> Hi....
> I've been following the post until 1000 pages...
> Finally, I pulled a trigger...
> And I loved it....




If be curious to know your thoughts on the sound comparison between the A10 by itself and with the mojo. I'll be picking up an A25 soon and the setup you have is what I am going after more or less. 

Hope your liking it (sounds like you are)!


----------



## henddy

I'm not really audiophile...
Mojo makes smile everytime I listen.
There are lots of detail that I've never hear... 
Until I've got Mojo.
The downside about A17 is the cable walkman to micro usb.
It eats battery A17 faster.
But I don't care as long as Mojo Wow me everytime.
Anyway I have this setup too...


----------



## tkteo

mython said:


> FWIW, I've seriously considered getting better-acquainted with the Riva Turbo X (and Creative's competing product), myself, so I totally understand why you got one


 
 Creative's product being the Roar Pro?


----------



## harpo1

Anyone have any luck getting Equalizer APO to work with the Mojo?  I'm running windows 7 home and can't get it to work when I output the sound to the mojo.  If I use my internal speaker it works fine.


----------



## freitz

So pulled the plug with the MOJO, I assume it comes with the USB cable?


----------



## willowbrook

Very short usb to microusb cable.


----------



## salla45

mython said:


> _LOL!_ - reminds me of a fictitious character the DJ, Steve Wright, used to do, on BBC Radio 1 / 2:
> 
> *Pretentious Music Journalist*: supposedly based on a number of 1980s rock/pop reviewers (perhaps especially Simon Reynolds, David Stubbs and Paul Oldfield of Melody Maker), he reads a little too much into a band's songs with over-complex and artistically pretentious monologues where a simple explanation would suffice, e.g., "They generate a sonic cathedral of sound" means "loud".  (also: "caressing my cochleas with a sonic cathedral of sound")


 
 pretentious? Moi???


----------



## willowbrook

Is it normal that my stock microUSB cable is not in the same direction. They are upside down...what the hell. Ah it was meant to be stacked, my bad...have to tangle the cable, but not a big problem.


----------



## music4mhell

willowbrook said:


> Is it normal that my stock microUSB cable is not in the same direction. They are upside down...what the hell. Ah it was meant to be stacked, my bad...have to tangle the cable, but not a big problem.


 
 change the face of Mojo while stacking, there will be no tangle.


----------



## willowbrook

music4mhell said:


> change the face of Mojo while stacking, there will be no tangle.


 
 Yep, but I think I will use it tangled to prevent scratch and to control volume when needed.


----------



## jmills8

willowbrook said:


> Yep, but I think I will use it tangled to prevent scratch and to control volume when needed.


You still can control the volume upside down. Hold the mojo and try it.


----------



## willowbrook

jmills8 said:


> You still can control the volume upside down. Hold the mojo and try it.


 
 You're right. Thanks!


----------



## Light - Man

willowbrook said:


> Yep, but I think I will use it *tangled* to prevent scratch and to control volume when needed.


 
 Did you mean twisted


----------



## willowbrook

light - man said:


> Did you mean twisted


 
 Yes ^^ Putting it upside down upsets me just a little because I can't look at the lovely orbs, but oh well what can you do  Now I have to spend another $10 on a cable sigh...


----------



## jmills8

willowbrook said:


> Yes ^^ Putting it upside down upsets me just a little because I can't look at the lovely orbs, but oh well what can you do  Now I have to spend another $10 on a cable sigh...:rolleyes:


I use mine on the go and I accidently turned the Mojo off four times. Plus the lights causes people to stare at my phone/mojo stack. I wish I could turn the lights off. You can just turn the cable and you cant really tell it was twisted.


----------



## freitz

willowbrook said:


> Very short usb to microusb cable.


 
 Is there any particular micro USB cable everyone recommends on the one it comes with is good enough?


----------



## masterpfa

freitz said:


> Is there any particular micro USB cable everyone recommends on the one it comes with is good enough?


 
 Take 2

 I have this cable


----------



## Light - Man

masterpfa said:


> Take 2
> 
> I have this cable


 

 Just to mention for security purposes is?
  
 aliexpress.com
  
 different from
  
 best.aliexpress.com
  
 Because Firefox WOT (web of trust) says that the latter is *untrustworthy!*
  
*Edit: *masterpfa, I see you have updated your link but we need to stay vigilant when buying stuff!


----------



## freitz

masterpfa said:


> Take 2
> 
> I have this cable


 
 That link doesn't work for me.


----------



## AndrewH13

Always avoided AK daps till now as a partner for Mojo, and single portable use. Mainly due to being overpriced and having optical only digital out. Inbred in me from years of hifi testing that I like coax best. But appreciated their build quality and NAS streaming. 

Started to look at the AK320 but AK300 at half the price seems a better mojo partner. Single DAC instead of paired will have no consequence when Mojoed and 64gb less inbuilt memory seems a worthwhile sacrifice for £800 saving,

Any other mojo owners considering it? Want to free up my iBasso DX90 to give to wife. That's my excuse for trying optical and AK!


----------



## masterpfa

freitz said:


> That link doesn't work for me.


 
 Google the following

*4" 10cm Right Angle Micro USB Host OTG Cable for DAC Portable Digital Amplifier*


----------



## masterpfa

light - man said:


> Just to mention for security purposes is?
> 
> aliexpress.com
> 
> ...


 
 I noticed the item I needed to display was not being shown so I have amended it.
 The latest link is for an ebay item (the same item I use)


----------



## freitz

masterpfa said:


> Google the following
> 
> *4" 10cm Right Angle Micro USB Host OTG Cable for DAC Portable Digital Amplifier*


 
 Ah, I need to go to Micro USB To USB to Lighting.


----------



## freitz

I take it there isn't any Lighting to Micro USB cables that work for the Mojo to Iphone 6?


----------



## Torq

freitz said:


> I take it there isn't any Lighting to Micro USB cables that work for the Mojo to Iphone 6?




There are, but they're not officially supported by Apple.

I have one that has worked fine through multiple iOS upgrades, but that doesn't mean it always will.

See the third post in this thread.


----------



## willowbrook

freitz said:


> Ah, I need to go to Micro USB To USB to Lighting.


 
 If you have IOS device, I think you need a CCK cable.


----------



## freitz

willowbrook said:


> If you have IOS device, I think you need a CCK cable.


 
 Right,
  
 Half the links in the 3rd post don't work for cables. It seems there is a workaround right now to get around the CCK?
  
 But for my trip the Camera Connection Kit should work find with the stock cable right?


----------



## willowbrook

freitz said:


> Right,
> 
> Half the links in the 3rd post don't work for cables. It seems there is a workaround right now to get around the CCK?
> 
> But for my trip the Camera Connection Kit should work find with the stock cable right?


 
 I think the camera connection kit is the cck cable...not sure because I don't use an iphone, but I've read it on threads. For android, you need an otg cable instead of micro to micro. Your phone should be the host.


----------



## agzerx

Guys, i need to know...
  
 - I was to use my chord mojo with GALAXY S4 [ as transport ] ( but i broke ;( 
 - Now i want to use some other phones just [ as transport ], my top 3 list...
  
 > LG F60
 > Lg G3 D855p
 > Galaxy S5
  
  
*[ my combo ]*
 - chord mojo
 - some phone [ as transport ]
 - shure se846
 - ted silver litz
  
  
 # So guys, what should i get to use [ as transport ] with my chord mojo?
  
 Thanks so much!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

My "Fiio" cable has been working for the iPhone with rare exception where a re-start is needed. 
  
 I have ordered a Larvicable with the encouragement of those who say it both works well and is well made.  It's stalled due to customs but should arrive, perhaps within a week.  I will report back on how this works out, as I ordered a custom model at no additional cost; just a bit shorter than the standard as I think this will best stack with Mojo and iPhone and will try the bicycle clamp.


----------



## freitz

peter hyatt said:


> My "Fiio" cable has been working for the iPhone with rare exception where a re-start is needed.
> 
> I have ordered a Larvicable with the encouragement of those who say it both works well and is well made.  It's stalled due to customs but should arrive, perhaps within a week.  I will report back on how this works out, as I ordered a custom model at no additional cost; just a bit shorter than the standard as I think this will best stack with Mojo and iPhone and will try the bicycle clamp.


 
 Do you have a link for the larvicable?


----------



## Torq

freitz said:


> Right,
> 
> Half the links in the 3rd post don't work for cables. It seems there is a workaround right now to get around the CCK?
> 
> But for my trip the Camera Connection Kit should work find with the stock cable right?


 

 I use the Lavricables cable, which you can find here (if he's not sold out ... it'll disappear or be listed for $999 if he has).
  
 The "workaround" to avoid the CCK (or "Lighting to USB Adapter") involves some third-party cable manufacturers taking the CCK chip out of an actual Apple CCK cable and putting it into their own cable (rather than licensing the chip directly).  In theory this should work fine indefinitely.  Some manufacturers use third-party, unapproved, CCK authentication emulator chips and those sometimes fall foul of updates to iOS that block them from working.
  
 I can't tell you which way the Lavricables ones work, but I was always under the impression he was pulling the chips from real CCK cables.
  
 If you use the official Apple "CCK" cable then, yes, all you need beyond that is the stock Mojo USB cable.  Also, Apple now offer a "Lightning to USB 3" adapter which allows you to charge the phone at the same time as having it connected to your DAC.


----------



## rkt31

hi, any other free android app like hiby music ? though I use uapp paid version but wanted a choice of free similar app . hiby while free and good but not as good as uapp.


----------



## freitz

torq said:


> I use the Lavricables cable, which you can find here (if he's not sold out ... it'll disappear or be listed for $999 if he has).
> 
> The "workaround" to avoid the CCK (or "Lighting to USB Adapter") involves some third-party cable manufacturers taking the CCK chip out of an actual Apple CCK cable and putting it into their own cable (rather than licensing the chip directly).  In theory this should work fine indefinitely.  Some manufacturers use third-party, unapproved, CCK authentication emulator chips and those sometimes fall foul of updates to iOS that block them from working.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I saw that cable. Shortly we will have a iphone with a USB C connection. I would think that would eliminate the need for a chip in the cable.
  
 I will just with CCK and stock cable for now.


----------



## freitz

Last thing is there a small case I can get for the mojo and my IEM? Like the pelican case?


----------



## Torq

freitz said:


> Yeah I saw that cable. Shortly we will have a iphone with a USB C connection. I would think that would eliminate the need for a chip in the cable.
> 
> I will just with CCK and stock cable for now.


 

 I'm very skeptical that Apple will put a USB-C connection on the iPhone any time soon.
  
 For one, they just released the 9.7" iPad Pro and that's still has a lightning connector on it.  In fact they only have one device in their entire line-up that has a USB-C connector on it - the Retina Macbook.
  
 And since moving to USB-C for the iPhone would mean they couldn't really continue to use authentication chips to ensure third-parties have to pay a license fee to build accessories there's a very strong incentive for Apple to keep using the Lightning cable.  The authentication chip is there specifically for this purpose - if they didn't want to require it's use they could change that with a simple update to iOS even for all the existing Lightning connector equipped phones.  No sign of them doing that at all.
  
 Another option you'll have sometime soon is the module that Chord are supposed to be releasing that gives you a neater solution to using the stock Apple cable (it swallows the USB connector to make things neater).


----------



## freitz

torq said:


> I'm very skeptical that Apple will put a USB-C connection on the iPhone any time soon.
> 
> For one, they just released the 9.7" iPad Pro and that's still has a lightning connector on it.  In fact they only have one device in their entire line-up that has a USB-C connector on it - the Retina Macbook.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I saw that option. Looks nice but not here yet lol.


----------



## freitz

The last thing I want to double check is Tidal now works via iphone to Mojo without issues right?


----------



## Torq

A couple of things that would be really nice with regards to Chord's upcoming "CCK swallowing" module would be:
  
 1. That in addition to swallowing the CCK cable the module has a battery in it to extend Mojo's run-time.
  
 or:
  
 2. That the module can accommodate the new "Lighting to USB 3" cable and do so in a way that both preserves the ability to charge the Mojo and allows access to the Lightning charge port on that new cable.
  
 I doubt either will happen though.


----------



## Torq

freitz said:


> The last thing I want to double check is Tidal now works via iphone to Mojo without issues right?


 

 I use it pretty much daily, so yes.
  
 In fact, I'm not aware that there was ever a problem going form TIDAL on iPhone to Mojo.  It's worked for me since day one and never given me any issues.
  
 At most, depending on what order you connect and launch things, you might have to swipe up to get to the control panel and select "Mojo" as the output.


----------



## freitz

torq said:


> I use it pretty much daily, so yes.
> 
> In fact, I'm not aware that there was ever a problem going form TIDAL on iPhone to Mojo.  It's worked for me since day one and never given me any issues.
> 
> At most, depending on what order you connect and launch things, you might have to swipe up to get to the control panel and select "Mojo" as the output.


 
 Hm.. Didn't know that will keep in mind. Its coming tomorrow and I fly out really early friday so hopefully have some time to tinker before I leave.


----------



## Xacxac

Actually, the best way to stack is by stacking phone with the upcoming CCK module.

Just a few months, just a few months away... *fingercrossed


----------



## rkt31

why to use iPhone at all when there are much cheaper Android . I don't think iPhone as transport has any advantage over iPhone . imho Android with uapp is by far the best portable transport solution sq and functionality wise.


----------



## Torq

rkt31 said:


> why to use iPhone at all when there are much cheaper Android . I don't think iPhone as transport has any advantage over iPhone . imho Android with uapp is by far the best portable transport solution sq and functionality wise.


 

 I don't want an Android phone (I develop for them, though much less than I used to) for myriad reasons.  For other's its a perfect choice, but it's not what I want.  It wouldn't be even if they were free.
  
 UAPP is only needed at all with Android because the standard Android Audio stack is such a mess.  And, as good as UAPP is, it has some stability issues that all-things-being-equal, I'd rather not have to fuss with.
  
 For audio usage Android causes as many problems as it solves.


----------



## jmills8

torq said:


> I don't want an Android phone (I develop for them, though much less than I used to) for myriad reasons.  For other's its a perfect choice, but it's not what I want.  It wouldn't be even if they were free.
> 
> UAPP is only needed at all with Android because the standard Android Audio stack is such a mess.  And, as good as UAPP is, it has some stability issues that all-things-being-equal, I'd rather not have to fuss with.
> 
> For audio usage Android causes as many problems as it solves.


Enjoy your trouble free iphone.


----------



## rkt31

ok I get it . but has anybody compared sq via iPhone and Android ? I don't find any stability issues with uapp whatsoever. in fact uapp sounds even better than foobar on windows but yes difference is small . my redmi s1 is 1/10 the price of iPhone but except double dsd and above it plays every other sample rate perfectly, no cck cable issues too.


----------



## rkt31

iPhone and Apple are like leica against nikon. both shoot photos but one charges 3 or 5 times more.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

We have fallen in love with Tidal and have no issues with 3 iPhones and 1 Mackbook Pro. 
  
 Tidal has allowed me to get to almost every recommendation made by Mojo fans here on Head-fi.  
  
 The variety is fantastic.


----------



## Torq

rkt31 said:


> ok I get it . but has anybody compared sq via iPhone and Android ? I don't find any stability issues with uapp whatsoever. in fact uapp sounds even better than foobar on windows but yes difference is small . my redmi s1 is 1/10 the price of iPhone but except double dsd and above it plays every other sample rate perfectly, no cck cable issues too.


 

 If there was a difference in sound quality with the iPhone -> Mojo vs. the DPX1 -> Mojo via UAPP then I couldn't discern it.
  
 And if Android is what you want, for whatever reason - be it price, functionality, variety of devices, flexibility, that's wonderful.  Everyone's needs and desires of any device are different.  
  
 No, you don't need a CCK for Android ... you use a USB OTG cable, which amounts to much the same thing - though I was using an OTG cable that didn't do the usual "dongle" thing ... just straight micro-to-micro USB connectors which was quite convenient.
  
 UAPP hung for me several times, mostly when either navigating the local library or changing outputs.  Several of those occasions locked up the entire device.  Is it a big problem?  No.  But it's there.  It's a great player ... I bought it, I'd use it, but I'm not going to say it didn't have issues.
  
 I'm not really interested in a general debate of iPhone vs. Android - buy what you want and enjoy it.  There are tradeoffs with all these devices.  But the fact remains, however, that Android Audio has numerous issues that are not present on the iPhone (it has it's own set of issues for sure).


----------



## freitz

torq said:


>


 
 How are you stacking Iphone and Mojo? Picture?


----------



## jmills8

torq said:


> If there was a difference in sound quality with the iPhone -> Mojo vs. the DPX1 -> Mojo via UAPP then I couldn't discern it.
> 
> And if Android is what you want, for whatever reason - be it price, functionality, variety of devices, flexibility, that's wonderful.  Everyone's needs and desires of any device are different.
> 
> ...


Was that phone you used also your phone that you use as a phone aswell? The phone I use with the mojo is only used as a player and I have another phone for calls and such. Had no hang ups with the phone used as a host.


----------



## Torq

rkt31 said:


> iPhone and Apple are like leica against nikon. both shoot photos but one charges 3 or 5 times more.


 

 Happily I'm not cost-constrained.
  
 Nikon make fantastic cameras - but they're targeted at a completely different set of use cases than Leica's mainstay cameras (the M system).  If you want a rangefinder, or easy access to, and use of, Leica's superlative lenses, then Nikon does you no good at any price.
  
 And, if you care about size/weight when traveling (as I do - where every cubic inch and oz counts), then the Leica M system beats pretty much everything ... except on price.


----------



## Torq

jmills8 said:


> Was that phone you used also your phone that you use as a phone aswell? The phone I use with the mojo is only used as a player and I have another phone for calls and such. Had no hang ups with the phone used as a host.


 

 I didn't use an Android _phone_ with the Mojo, I used the Onkyo DPX1 - which is a standalone, Android-based, DAP.
  
 IF I used an Android phone as my phone, then I'd also use it with the Mojo.  But since I don't, and my iPhone works fine in that capacity, I'm not going to get one just to use as a dedicated transport (I have an AK120 for that, which can mount WAY more storage in far less space than any phone of any variety that I'm aware of).
  
 I had multiple UAPP crashes in the three days I used it.  I doubt that would be the case in normal usage, as I wouldn't be playing around with settings and exploring so much.  Though even when I was just playing music it would sometimes crash the app and give me the "UAPP has stopped responding" prompt, if I skipped tracks too fast when streaming from TIDAL.  Either way, the DPX1 had too many issues to be viable anyway, so it's moot.


----------



## jmills8

torq said:


> I didn't use an Android _phone_ with the Mojo, I used the Onkyo DPX1 - which is a standalone, Android-based, DAP.
> 
> IF I used an Android phone as my phone, then I'd also use it with the Mojo.  But since I don't, and my iPhone works fine in that capacity, I'm not going to get one just to use as a dedicated transport (I have an AK120 for that, which can mount WAY more storage in far less space than any phone of any variety that I'm aware of).
> 
> I had multiple UAPP crashes in the three days I used it.  I doubt that would be the case in normal usage, as I wouldn't be playing around with settings and exploring so much.  Though even when I was just playing music it would sometimes crash the app and give me the "UAPP has stopped responding" prompt, if I skipped tracks too fast when streaming from TIDAL.  Either way, the DPX1 had too many issues to be viable anyway, so it's moot.


Many phones are a lot more stronger and faster than the Onkyo.


----------



## Torq

freitz said:


> How are you stacking Iphone and Mojo? Picture?


 

 If I'm using the iPhone and Mojo together then they'll just be sitting on the table together.  If I'm on a plane and short on space, I'll just lay the iPhone on top of the Mojo.  I don't bind them together or anything ... they're never sitting in a pocket and being used together.
  
 As often as not I'm using the Mojo with one of my laptops and, again, it just sits on the table next to that.


----------



## Torq

jmills8 said:


> Many phones are a lot more stronger and faster than the Onkyo.


 

 Sure, but if you're wanting to use the Onkyo with the Mojo then to do so without dealing with Android's native re-sampling you need something like UAPP.  And my short experience with that on the Onkyo yields some stability issues.  They're not terminal, but they are there.
  
 It might be 100% stable on the S6 or S7, but it's not on the DPX1.


----------



## freitz

torq said:


> Happily I'm not cost-constrained.
> 
> Nikon make fantastic cameras - but they're targeted at a completely different set of use cases than Leica's mainstay cameras (the M system).  If you want a rangefinder, or easy access to, and use of, Leica's superlative lenses, then Nikon does you no good at any price.
> 
> And, if you care about size/weight when traveling (as I do - where every cubic inch and oz counts), then the Leica M system beats pretty much everything ... except on price.


 
 Ah A fellow Leica M user.


----------



## freitz

torq said:


> If I'm using the iPhone and Mojo together then they'll just be sitting on the table together.  If I'm on a plane and short on space, I'll just lay the iPhone on top of the Mojo.  I don't bind them together or anything ... they're never sitting in a pocket and being used together.
> 
> As often as not I'm using the Mojo with one of my laptops and, again, it just sits on the table next to that.


 
 Nice..
  
 Are you using a cable like this?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6/172158889773?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140602152332%26meid%3D8e2b71d9d05a430386cf6d81d51c0683%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D9%26sd%3D172046678763


----------



## Mython

freitz said:


> Half the links in the 3rd post don't work for cables.


 

  
 Not true.
  
 Please make sure you allow the webpage to load _*fully*_ before clicking on any of the links, or you'll just get thrown to the top of the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  


freitz said:


> It seems there is a workaround right now to get around the CCK?


 

  
 Yes, the workaround is for the cable-maker to cull a genuine MFI chip from a genuine Apple CCK, and then solder this into the audiophile cable, to make an all-in-one solution for the end-user.
  
  


freitz said:


> But for my trip the Camera Connection Kit should work find with the stock cable right?


 
  

 Yes, that will definitely work 100% correctly.
  
  
 .


----------



## Mython

It hasn't taken long for the greedy money-grabbers to notice there is money to be made on Mojo-iDevice cables.
  
 Just did a new search on Taobao, and some of the cables are now very expensive indeed.
  
  
 I'll add these cables to post #3 at some point, in the coming days. Some are a little ambiguous about whether or not they include CCK / MFI chip. I *suspect *all of these do, but anyone considering buying one would need to check first, or buy at their own risk!:
  
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/44437448539.htm#detail

  
  
https://world.taobao.com/item/527356270855.htm#detail                                https://world.taobao.com/item/531023271834.htm#detail
    
  
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/44910816042.htm#detail

  
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/530905823478.htm#detail

  
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/530198556686.htm#detail

  
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/20693555067.htm#detail

  
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/38995404340.htm#detail


----------



## masterpfa

torq said:


> If there was a difference in sound quality with the iPhone -> Mojo vs. the DPX1 -> Mojo via UAPP then I couldn't discern it.
> 
> And if Android is what you want, for whatever reason - be it price, functionality, variety of devices, flexibility, that's wonderful.  Everyone's needs and desires of any device are different.
> 
> ...


 
 +1
 Either phone system seems to be fine if used with Mojo from all reports of users here

 It really is a case of choice


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> It really is a case of choice


 
  
  
 For some people, there is also a choice of case


----------



## freitz

mython said:


> It hasn't taken long for the greedy money-grabbers to notice there is money to be made on Mojo-iDevice cables.
> 
> Just did a new search on Taobao, and some of the cables are now very expensive indeed.
> 
> ...


 
 Really nice cables. But can anyone confirm they have the certified chip?


----------



## masterpfa

mython said:


> It hasn't taken long for the greedy money-grabbers to notice there is money to be made on Mojo-iDevice cables.
> 
> Just did a new search on Taobao, and some of the cables are now very expensive indeed.


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I'll add these cables to post #3 at some point, in the coming days. Some are a little ambiguous about whether or not they include CCK / MFI chip. I *suspect *all of these do, but anyone considering buying one would need to check first, or buy at their own risk!:
> 
> 
> https://world.taobao.com/item/44437448539.htm#detail
> ...


 
  


 They do look nice one must admit, along with a "Nice" price


----------



## Mython

masterpfa said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > It hasn't taken long for the greedy money-grabbers to notice there is money to be made on Mojo-iDevice cables.
> ...


 
  
  
 Aye, they know how to entice people to spend money!


----------



## chillaxing

torq said:


> I don't want an Android phone (I develop for them, though much less than I used to) for myriad reasons.  For other's its a perfect choice, but it's not what I want.  It wouldn't be even if they were free.
> 
> UAPP is only needed at all with Android because the standard Android Audio stack is such a mess.  And, as good as UAPP is, it has some stability issues that all-things-being-equal, I'd rather not have to fuss with.
> 
> For audio usage Android causes as many problems as it solves.




I feel the same way. Android as a host is not up to par. O want to be able to stream via native apps. Uapp needs work, it crashes all the time. Tired of looking for the same music I haves saved on tidal. I love my v10 as a phone, not when it's stacked with a dac. I'm getting 6s+ for a host.



agzerx said:


> Guys, i need to know...
> 
> - I was to use my chord mojo with GALAXY S4 [ as transport ] ( but i broke ;(
> - Now i want to use some other phones just [ as transport ], my top 3 list...
> ...




It will work with either g3 or s5. I use mine with g3 and v10


----------



## agzerx

chillaxing said:


> I feel the same way. Android as a host is not up to par. O want to be able to stream via native apps. Uapp needs work, it crashes all the time. Tired of looking for the same music I haves saved on tidal. I love my v10 as a phone, not when it's stacked with a dac. I'm getting 6s+ for a host.
> It will work with either g3 or s5. I use mine with g3 and v10


 
 I got it
  
 So... do you can run TIDAL and Spotify on Android using the chord mojo?
 Im think to get the Note 4 or give a try to use iphone 5c


----------



## jamato8

agzerx said:


> I got it
> 
> So... do you can run TIDAL and Spotify on Android using the chord mojo?
> Im think to get the Note 4 or give a try to use iphone 5c


 

 The Mojo takes a digital signal via optical or coax or USB, if it is an acceptable digital signal it doesn't matter what it is from.


----------



## Torq

freitz said:


> Ah A fellow Leica M user.


 
  
 Yep!
  
 I ditched my extensive Canon/L-series lens DSLR setup, a four-body/10-lens u43 system and a complete Fuji X system (literally every lens in the lineup) and switched primarily to Leica.
  
 Now I shoot with the new M-P (Type 240) and the M9-P for my serious stuff with the handful of fast-glass that I need. I also have a Leica D-Lux (109) and V-Lux (114) for less critical stuff.  And as a "take everywhere" camera, I use a little Sony RX-100 Mk 3.
  
  


freitz said:


> Nice..
> 
> Are you using a cable like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6/172158889773?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140602152332%26meid%3D8e2b71d9d05a430386cf6d81d51c0683%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D9%26sd%3D172046678763


 
  
 Yep, that's the cable I use.
  
 If I was buying it again I'd probably go for one about 2" longer (I got the standard size), just to help take a little stress off the connectors, but that's more of a point of paranoia than an actual necessity.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

torq said:


> Yep!
> 
> I ditched my extensive Canon/L-series lens DSLR setup, a four-body/10-lens u43 system and a complete Fuji X system (literally every lens in the lineup) and switched primarily to Leica.
> 
> ...


 

 oops, I got it shorter, for placing the Mojo and iPhone very close together.  I wanted to avoid the right angle cables for the reason you cited. 
  
 Mython, the links send me to a russian site...beginning with an apology and then off to another link...
  
 What was the charge for the small cables?


----------



## Torq

peter hyatt said:


> oops, I got it shorter, for placing the Mojo and iPhone very close together.  I wanted to avoid the right angle cables for the reason you cited.
> 
> Mython, the links send me to a russian site...beginning with an apology and then off to another link...
> 
> What was the charge for the small cables?


 

 I got the "standard" 11cm (4.25") cable, which was $110.
  
 That's the entire length of the cable, right to the tips of the connectors.  The exposed "cable" part is only 2" (52mm) long, maybe 2.5" if you include the heat-shrink.  I wouldn't want it tighter than that.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

torq said:


> I got the "standard" 11cm (4.25") cable, which was $110.
> 
> That's the entire length of the cable, right to the tips of the connectors.  The exposed "cable" part is only 2" (52mm) long, maybe 2.5" if you include the heat-shrink.  I wouldn't want it tighter than that.


 

 Actually mine is only 1.5 cm shorter.  
  
 They appear to be well made; working out ok for you?


----------



## Antihippy

Too bad it's so much harder to find short micro USB to usb-c compared to the lightning connectors.


----------



## Torq

peter hyatt said:


> Actually mine is only 1.5 cm shorter.
> 
> They appear to be well made; working out ok for you?


 
  
 Yes, it's working perfectly ... no issues at all.
  


antihippy said:


> Too bad it's so much harder to find short micro USB to usb-c compared to the lightning connectors.


 
  
 I bought a couple of 8" USB-C to micro USB cables the other day, which is short enough (for me) without causing enough tension in the cable to make the Mojo not stay where I put it.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

At the website Mython posted they also are selling Mojo leather cases...
  
 $22 us dollars.  Says "hand made leather"
  



















 j​ Limited 5​ jixian leather welcome you, OUR Main handmade full leather mobile phone sets, imported thick leather hand-sewn, tailored for your phone right coat, Our aim: Your satisfaction our pursuit, 

want one more parts of communication, a more understanding, please do not arbitrarily poor, we are committed not satisfied with the package returned postage AA system remove your unnecessary waste (because we are made ​​to order so I hope pro can understand) 
all of our custom-made leather : ranging from 2-3 days time, please parents who photographed Do not worry, we will do deliver within the specified time, please do not rush this period​  ​


----------



## x RELIC x

Peter Hyatt, not trying to be a prat or anything, but it's La*vri*cables _not_ La*rvi*cables. :redface:

Just my own OCD kicking in....


----------



## NaiveSound

My mojo and se846 were stolen, now I have a dx80. Friday a new pair of. He 400i are coming in, my first planar, my first headphone. I know dx80 is no mojo, but do you guys think the amp in it will drove the he400i just fine? Where can I get a decent price on mojo...? Even used... Depressing


----------



## Xacxac

naivesound said:


> My mojo and se846 were stolen, now I have a dx80. Friday a new pair of. He 400i are coming in, my first planar, my first headphone. I know dx80 is no mojo, but do you guys think the amp in it will drove the he400i just fine? Where can I get a decent price on mojo...? Even used... Depressing




Oh man, I feel sorry for you. 
I don't have experience with both of 400i & dx80. As for used Mojo, I rarely seen one because the majority of owners seem happy with their Mojos. Wish you the best.


----------



## jamato8

naivesound said:


> My mojo and se846 were stolen, now I have a dx80. Friday a new pair of. He 400i are coming in, my first planar, my first headphone. I know dx80 is no mojo, but do you guys think the amp in it will drove the he400i just fine? Where can I get a decent price on mojo...? Even used... Depressing


 

 The 400i are not supposed to be hard to drive and I find that many of my headphones do fine with the DX80, not compressed or lacking in dynamics. Sorry about the theft of your equipment.


----------



## knok56

Hello, Just buy a Mojo, fantastic sound, object, possibilities but sad that it dosn't work with Spotify..


----------



## chillaxing

agzerx said:


> I got it
> 
> So... do you can run TIDAL and Spotify on Android using the chord mojo?
> Im think to get the Note 4 or give a try to use iphone 5c


 
  
  
 As long as your running android 5.0 and higher you can use any android phone with mojo.  you can only stream Tidal and you have to use Tidal through UAPP.  Like I said UAPP is glitchy and crashes a lot for me.  I'm over it....
  
 I'm going with IOS for a host so I can stream tidal and spotify without a 3rd party app.  Got to find out if neutron works with ios and mojo.


----------



## agzerx

chillaxing said:


> As long as your running android 5.0 and higher you can use any android phone with mojo.  you can only stream Tidal and you have to use Tidal through UAPP.  Like I said UAPP is glitchy and crashes a lot for me.  I'm over it....
> 
> I'm going with IOS for a host so I can stream tidal and spotify without a 3rd party app.  Got to find out if neutron works with ios and mojo.


 
 Oh, i see now.
  
 - How i use tidal through UAPP? have some step-by-step to use it?
  
 - Another thing... do you know if can DOWNLOAD TIDAL music, and get the music to save on the SD to listen on UAPP or ONKYO?


----------



## gnarlsagan

chillaxing said:


> As long as your running android 5.0 and higher you can use any android phone with mojo.  you can only stream Tidal and you have to use Tidal through UAPP.  Like I said UAPP is glitchy and crashes a lot for me.  I'm over it....
> 
> I'm going with IOS for a host so I can stream tidal and spotify without a 3rd party app.  Got to find out if neutron works with ios and mojo.




Do you mean you can only stream Tidal through UAPP if you care about Android's native resampling? If I don't care about Android's native resampling, I can stream straight from Tidal to Mojo correct?


----------



## theveterans

> Hello, Just buy a Mojo, fantastic sound, object, possibilities but sad that it dosn't work with Spotify..


 
  
 Spotify works no problem with Mojo using my iPhone 6S. Also, Spotify WASAPI also works fine with Mojo on my Surface Pro 3.


----------



## chillaxing

agzerx said:


> Oh, i see now.
> 
> - How i use tidal through UAPP? have some step-by-step to use it?
> 
> - Another thing... do you know if can DOWNLOAD TIDAL music, and get the music to save on the SD to listen on UAPP or ONKYO?


 
  
  
 Pretty straight forward, open uapp and select tidal.
  
 You can only play streaming music or music from your own library.  Can't play saved music from tidal.


----------



## agzerx

chillaxing said:


> Pretty straight forward, open uapp and select tidal.
> 
> You can only play streaming music or music from your own library.  Can't play saved music from tidal.


 
 Nice bro!
  
 Have you try do something like...
  
 - Download the offline song on ( tidal )
 - Try to find the ( folder ) where is this downloads offline and ( move/copy ) to some folder where the UAPP or ONKYO can read and play?
  
 * I guess need some App folder ( as root ) to get access to all folders on the android, and maybe find where is the folder where is the offline songs on tidal, what do you think about bro?


----------



## agzerx

hawaiibadboy said:


> Sometimes the _hype_ is just that...._hype._
> 
> So don't get ruffled when folks see all the hoopla and over the top descriptions and cast a wary eye on it.
> That wary eye makes it bit more special when the item matches the hype.
> ...


 
  
 Bro, what app do you using to play on chord mojo? have you try tidal, and how do you use to hear on there?


----------



## music4mhell

agzerx said:


> chillaxing said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty straight forward, open uapp and select tidal.
> ...


 
 Any song you download in Tidal/spotify, they are DRM protected, you can only play through their app.


----------



## maxh22

Hey everyone! 
  
 I think I may have found a solution to those who are experiencing EMI and static when streaming their music. I bought this thing called 'RadiSafe'. I attached it to the back of my phone and to my surprise I no longer hear static when my phone is placed on my desk. Normally when someone sends me a text or email I hear a static but now I do not. Next I tried opening up Tidal and Spotify and still no static. I even tried stacking the two of them and once again NO STATIC!
  
 So if anyone is having issues with static give it a try.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RadiSafe-Cell-Phone-Laptop-EMF-Electormagnetic-Radiation-Protection-Free-Ship-/141589598934?hash=item20f765d2d6:g:qPwAAOSwRLZUC2AE


----------



## LouisArmstrong

maxh22 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I think I may have found a solution to those who are experiencing EMI and static when streaming their music. I bought this thing called 'RadiSafe'. I attached it to the back of my phone and to my surprise I no longer hear static when my phone is placed on my desk. Normally when someone sends me a text or email I hear a static but now I do not. Next I tried opening up Tidal and Spotify and still no static. I even tried stacking the two of them and once again NO STATIC!
> 
> ...


 

 Looks pretty much like snake oil to me. Good luck!


----------



## tkteo

louisarmstrong said:


> Looks pretty much like snake oil to me. Good luck!


 
 your mileage may vary indeed: http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/chennai/Dealer-says-mobile-radiation-shield-claims-are-false/articleshow/7387622.cms


----------



## Torq

louisarmstrong said:


> Looks pretty much like snake oil to me. Good luck!




Let's put it this way ... IF it works all, it's also, by definition, blocking the signal from your phone on the side that it's applied. That'll clobber reception, and cause the phone to raise the gain on the radio amplifiers to try to compensate ... which will result in more heat and a sizable drop in battery life!


----------



## music4mhell

torq said:


> louisarmstrong said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty much like snake oil to me. Good luck!
> ...


 
 Nice analysis, everything has a cause and effect


----------



## LouisArmstrong

music4mhell said:


> Nice analysis, everything has a cause and effect


 

 Yes, action and reaction. Newton is the dude.


----------



## knok56

theveterans said:


> Spotify works no problem with Mojo using my iPhone 6S. Also, Spotify WASAPI also works fine with Mojo on my Surface Pro 3.


 No sound with my Zenphone 2 Ze551 ml using Spotify app, to succeed i have to plug usb between phone and Ibasso dx80 and coax from Ibasso to Modjo, a little complicated...


----------



## music4mhell

knok56 said:


> theveterans said:
> 
> 
> > Spotify works no problem with Mojo using my iPhone 6S. Also, Spotify WASAPI also works fine with Mojo on my Surface Pro 3.
> ...


 
 Go to developer option, it might be possible, the USB Audio option is disabled.


----------



## noobandroid

music4mhell said:


> Go to developer option, it might be possible, the USB Audio option is disabled.



it also factors the possibility that the brand rom dev didnt enable their otg support, even in vivo phones,not all can do otg


----------



## knok56

The usb connexion is OK between Spotify and Ibasso, why not with Mojo ? I can listen music from Spotify via otg connexion, so why not with Mojo ?


----------



## masterpfa

antihippy said:


> Too bad it's so much harder to find short micro USB to usb-c compared to the lightning connectors.


 
 Almost impossible, I have given up that search for the time being.


----------



## music4mhell

knok56 said:


> The usb connexion is OK between Spotify and Ibasso, why not with Mojo ? I can listen music from Spotify via otg connexion, so why not with Mojo ?


 
 Hmm no issue,
  
 Please share a pic of your connection, both with ibasso and Mojo.


----------



## masterpfa

gnarlsagan said:


> Do you mean you can only stream Tidal through UAPP if you care about Android's native resampling? If I don't care about Android's native resampling, I can stream straight from Tidal to Mojo correct?


 
 Yes Tidal works natively on both Android and iOS
 Only difference is the Android upsampling   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


agzerx said:


> Oh, i see now.
> 
> - How i use tidal through UAPP? have some step-by-step to use it?
> 
> - Another thing... do you know if can DOWNLOAD TIDAL music, and get the music to save on the SD to listen on UAPP or ONKYO?


 
  

 Press on Orange icon in the bottom right
  

  
 select Tidal

 You can only stream via UAPP to access stored offline music you will need to use the app


----------



## chillaxing

masterpfa said:


> Yes Tidal works natively on both Android and iOS
> 
> Only difference is the Android upsampling   :veryevil:
> 
> ...




Do you know some magic that I don't?

I can't get tidal to work natively on my g3 or v10


----------



## masterpfa

chillaxing said:


> Do you know some magic that I don't?
> 
> I can't get tidal to work natively on my g3 or v10


 
 Is Tidal available where you live
 Are you not able to get Tidal to work in it's own app or on UAPP?


----------



## x RELIC x

Tinkerers will tinker....

http://www.headfonia.com/review-balancing-mojo-mst-audios-mojo-kai/


----------



## agzerx

masterpfa said:


> Yes Tidal works natively on both Android and iOS
> Only difference is the Android upsampling
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice to know bro, thanks so much for you tutorial.
 I have choice the NOTE 4, but... because i need this process to play on android and,
 have some issues as well, i really decide ( cancel my NOTE 4 ) and go with my iphone 5c and CCK cable,
 will be better to go 100% NATIVE on the iOS  as well and play TIDAL / SPOTIFY / ONKYO ( to my own songs )
  
 So, i think this will be the best choice for not have so much issues/trouble withe UAPP to play over tidal as well,
 and also going NATIVE i'll use my 32GB Iphone 5c that will be enough to me, and will be no problem to solve when get some issue with UAPP/TIDAL,
 and also i can listen direct from tidal my songs on iphone 5c as well
  
 Thanks so much for the Tuths, very nice, i hope this can help out a lot of users that going to android + mojo as well


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Anyone prefers MOJO over HUGO???


----------



## Sound Eq

louisarmstrong said:


> Anyone prefers MOJO over HUGO???


 
 i had hugo, now i have mojo
  
 I liked the mojo more
  
 also i like now the creative blaster e5, simply amazing for 200 usd


----------



## AndrewH13

louisarmstrong said:


> Anyone prefers MOJO over HUGO???




Great product but Hugo greater!


----------



## jmills8

andrewh13 said:


> Great product but Hugo greater!


Greater in which area?


----------



## AndrewH13

jmills8 said:


> Greater in which area?




I just wrote in Hugo thread, but to repeat, in clarity. And on a personal note, I appreciate the lack of warmth added. Must be pointed out though that these are slight differences not major.


----------



## jmills8

andrewh13 said:


> I just wrote in Hugo thread, but to repeat, in clarity. And on a personal note, I appreciate the lack of warmth added. Must be pointed out though that these are slight differences not major.


 mainly brighter and less bass?


----------



## god-bluff

torq said:


> Happily I'm not cost-constrained.
> 
> Nikon make fantastic cameras - but they're targeted at a completely different set of use cases than Leica's mainstay cameras (the M system).  If you want a rangefinder, or easy access to, and use of, Leica's superlative lenses, then Nikon does you no good at any price.
> 
> And, if you care about size/weight when traveling (as I do - where every cubic inch and oz counts), then the Leica M system beats pretty much everything ... except on price.




Some people have short memories. The 1960s and 70s were the age of the Nikon F. They ruled the world of photography.


----------



## AndrewH13

jmills8 said:


> mainly brighter and less bass?


 
  
 Certainly not less bass. And if you really want better sound, the TT has greater authority in the bass plus the openess of the Mojo and Hugo. You pays your money ....


----------



## jmills8

396629 said:


> Some people have short memories. The 1960s and 70s were the age of the Nikon F. They ruled the world of photography.


 AAA not camera talk.


----------



## god-bluff

jmills8 said:


> AAA not camera talk.



AAA? Don't know what that means. Other than Anti Aircraft Artillery which is really 'off topic' IMO. 

Didn't get an answer to my valid 'on topic' question so thought I'd join in on this subject instead


----------



## jmills8

396629 said:


> AAA? Don't know what that means. Other than Anti Aircraft Artillery which is really 'off topic' IMO.
> 
> Didn't get an answer to my valid 'on topic' question so thought I'd join in on this subject instead


----------



## Torq

396629 said:


> Some people have short memories. The 1960s and 70s were the age of the Nikon F. They ruled the world of photography.




It'd be hard for me to "remember" that; my memory is definitely shorter than 56 years ... as I wasn't even born then.

Nikon F series SLRs are legendary. And still a completely different kettle of fish than the Leica M.

If you want a compact, full-frame, digital or analog, interchangeable lens camera today, or want native use of the best compact full-frame lenses (tiny compared to any of the full-frame SLR options), or if you just want a rangefinder then Nikon have nothing to sell you.

That's not a slight against Nikon; they just don't target that market.

...

Back to the regular programming ...

I'm in the camp that prefers the Mojo over the Hugo. Not that I think the Mojo is "technically" better ... I just prefer its signature over the Hugo.


----------



## Torq

masterpfa said:


> Almost impossible, I have given up that search for the time being.




Try here.

I bought two ... they work fine ... Retina MacBook to Mojo.


----------



## freitz

torq said:


> Yep!
> 
> I ditched my extensive Canon/L-series lens DSLR setup, a four-body/10-lens u43 system and a complete Fuji X system (literally every lens in the lineup) and switched primarily to Leica.
> 
> Now I shoot with the new M-P (Type 240) and the M9-P for my serious stuff with the handful of fast-glass that I need. I also have a Leica D-Lux (109) and V-Lux (114) for less critical stuff.  And as a "take everywhere" camera, I use a little Sony RX-100 Mk 3.


 
 I ditched all my canon stuff about 3 years ago. I still have my M240 with 25,50 lux and 21. All I need really need.
  
 I still have a Dlux 109, Sold my T, and I have an x2.


----------



## maxh22

torq said:


> Let's put it this way ... IF it works all, it's also, by definition, blocking the signal from your phone on the side that it's applied. That'll clobber reception, and cause the phone to raise the gain on the radio amplifiers to try to compensate ... which will result in more heat and a sizable drop in battery life!




I'm just reporting what I believe to be true. I'm not too sure about their other claims regarding minimzing radiation but one thing is for certain, I'm getting significantly less static with the radisafe on vs off


----------



## Torq

maxh22 said:


> I'm just reporting what I believe to be true. I'm not too sure about their other claims regarding minimzing radiation but one thing is for certain, I'm getting significantly less static with the radisafe on vs off


 
  
 There are certainly "shields" of this nature that work (though some, perhaps most, are just foil stickers) - generally by absorbing a range of frequencies and converting them to heat (as otherwise they would require a ground connection in order to work), or reflecting them.  No rocket science there - we do that in design all the time.
  
 The "radiation" claims ARE the radio waves that your phone is DESIGNED to emit, as that's how phones work.  Blocking radiation isn't hard at all.  No mysteries or voodoo science required to do that.
  
 But there's no such thing as a free lunch; and the physics are simple here - if it's blocking the radio emissions from the phone (which it MUST be if it works) then it is also impeding the phones operation (ignore the "signal strength bars", they're typically meaningless).  The net effect of which is what I described.  You can't get around that.  So if it's blocking RFI then it's blocking the intended output of the phone on the side it is applied.
  
 The _smart _way to use something like this would be to put it on the DAC instead.


----------



## musiclvr

torq said:


> There are certainly "shields" of this nature that work (though some, perhaps most, are just foil stickers) - generally by absorbing a range of frequencies and converting them to heat (as otherwise they would require a ground connection in order to work), or reflecting them.  No rocket science there - we do that in design all the time.
> 
> The "radiation" claims ARE the radio waves that your phone is DESIGNED to emit, as that's how phones work.  Blocking radiation isn't hard at all.  No mysteries or voodoo science required to do that.
> 
> ...



Sage advice! This thread is just so interesting at times


----------



## audionewbi

I am falling out of love, I hope the accessories bring anew purpose to mojo,l. It's too thick for portable use, and for home use well i got Hugo.


----------



## warrior1975

It's less than ideal, completely agree. I still love it though. I've toyed with the idea of getting a Hugo, but I want to try another brand, ifi is my next choice.


----------



## apainlessa

I don't ever use it on the go anymore, got to agree it's too bulky and heavy and I'm not keen on straps or bands to keep it in place, it's such a clumsy solution. It is permanently connected to my pc and the outputs are connected to my headphones and speaker amplifier. Works like a dream!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

andrewh13 said:


> Certainly not less bass. And if you really want better sound, the TT has greater authority in the bass plus the openess of the Mojo and Hugo. You pays your money ....


 

 How about Dave?


----------



## warrior1975

Dave seems to be very well received, but at $13k, way out of my budget. I'd love to hear it and I am extremely curious as to how it sounds. I can't imagine it would be a tremendous improvement, but likely I'll never know.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

warrior1975 said:


> Dave seems to be very well received, but at $13k, way out of my budget. I'd love to hear it and I am extremely curious as to how it sounds. I can't imagine it would be a tremendous improvement, but likely I'll never know.


 

 The price is actually pretty reasonable if you look at it this way  - there is only one other DAC manufacturer that uses its own FPGA circuit for its DACs, rather than stuffing stock ICs into fancy boxes, and the stuff that other manufacturer makes has a price tag of over $100K.


----------



## warrior1975

$100k? Damn. Crazy. I want implying it was over priced, just expensive for me. Plus, my ears probably wouldn't hear much difference. Still would love to hear it.


----------



## Xacxac

louisarmstrong said:


> The price is actually pretty reasonable if you look at it this way  - there is only one other DAC manufacturer that uses its own FPGA circuit for its DACs, rather than stuffing stock ICs into fancy boxes, and the stuff that other manufacturer makes has a price tag of over $100K.


 

 Do you mind to reveal the other company?


----------



## warrior1975

Probably some obscure name that most won't know.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

xacxac said:


> Do you mind to reveal the other company?


 

 dCS - the latest flagship is the Vivaldi system. Also Goldmund has some really good offerings but I think DAC is not something that it specialises in. Goldmund has recently made a headphone amp for what it is worth - go and have a look at is price tag - the headphone amp is the cheapest product of the house.


----------



## music4mhell

louisarmstrong said:


> warrior1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave seems to be very well received, but at $13k, way out of my budget. I'd love to hear it and I am extremely curious as to how it sounds. I can't imagine it would be a tremendous improvement, but likely I'll never know.
> ...


 
 You are talking about PS Audio ?


----------



## bmichels

In MUNICH's show CHORD display this Nice case for the Mojo.


----------



## AndrewH13

louisarmstrong said:


> How about Dave?


 
  
 Not had the chance to listen yet, and out of my price range. But hope to at London Canjam, out of curiosity.


----------



## masterpfa

torq said:


> Try here.
> 
> I bought two ... they work fine ... Retina MacBook to Mojo.


 
 Thank @Torq unfortunately they do not ship to the UK


----------



## LeoKane

I had a chance to demo Chord DAVE and the Hugo TT back to back recently with my LCD-X, I personally have Mojo and Hugo.  I was very very impressed by the TT, I found it a bigger jump in sound quality from the Hugo to the TT than the Mojo to Hugo (I prefer the Hugo to Mojo but the Mojo is very close).  DAVE however is another whole level better than the TT, it was simply sublime and now all I can think of is how I can justify £8k on a DAC, but would be very also happy with the TT.


----------



## x RELIC x

leokane said:


> I had a chance to demo Chord DAVE and the Hugo TT back to back recently with my LCD-X, I personally have Mojo and Hugo.  I was very very impressed by the TT, I found it a bigger jump in sound quality from the Hugo to the TT than the Mojo to Hugo (I prefer the Hugo to Mojo but the Mojo is very close).  DAVE however is another whole level better than the TT, it was simply sublime and now all I can think of is how I can justify £8k on a DAC, but would be very also happy with the TT.




I hate you for making me want to drop 20K CAD on the Dave. :veryevil:

Nice report though, thanks! :wink_face:


----------



## johnnyartois

Used a Mojo over the last 10 days, finally managed to send the native sample rate to the Mojo - power light indicates accordingly. Using J River for the PC and USB audio player pro for my Nexus 6 phone. I would also like to use USB Audio Player Pro with my Sony ZX1 Walkman but Google Play Store indicates the device is incompatible_. _I contacted the developer who said _"The ZX1 requires root to be able to modify some wrong USB configuration files, otherwise the Play Store will think your device has no USB host capabilities"._ Can anyone who is using the ZX1 with the Mojo and USB Audio Player Pro advise how they have done this please?


----------



## NPWS

bmichels said:


> In MUNICH's show CHORD display this Nice case for the Mojo.


 
 is that hard case?


----------



## RHMMMM

npws said:


> is that hard case?


 
  
 Is there any price or details on availability of this case?


----------



## harpo1

rhmmmm said:


> Is there any price or details on availability of this case?


 
 Chord posted the price will be $95.  Kinda steep if you ask me.


----------



## rkt31

strange things happening. mojo and Hugo produce so realistic a sound from digital files that now a days sound from other digital players in shopping malls etc feels so crap. both mojo and Hugo are blurring the boundary of real and recorded sound. today itself a small dog was hiding between the legs of a scooter driver and i thought the barking sound was coming some where from within the scooter . I meant now I am becoming habitual of recorded sound sounding realistic so much more realistic than ever before.


----------



## RHMMMM

harpo1 said:


> Chord posted the price will be $95.  Kinda steep if you ask me.




Mind sharing the link, please?


----------



## harpo1

rhmmmm said:


> Mind sharing the link, please?


 
 It's in this thread somewhere.  It was posted within the last couple of weeks.
  
 Edit:  Here I found it:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16830#post_12537810


----------



## utdeep

I think Dignis should create a Leather case to protect my Mojo in the new $95 Chord case.  I wouldn't want the Chord case to get scratched.


----------



## chillaxing

utdeep said:


> I think Dignis should create a Leather case to protect my Mojo in the new $95 Chord case.  I wouldn't want the Chord case to get scratched.


 
  
  
 LOL
  
 Get it while you can, right...


----------



## Anwer

Finally joined the Mojo club 

By the way, I only charged it for 6 hours but the charging LED stopped blinking, can I use it now or should I wait 4 more hours?


----------



## Torq

anwer said:


> Finally joined the Mojo club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You can use it once the charging light goes out.
  
 Oddly enough, even with a 12W (2.1A) charger, my Mojo always takes 6 hours to charge from empty and, even when I've only run it for a few minutes, at least a couple of hours to charge then also.


----------



## PleasantSounds

torq said:


> [..]
> 
> Oddly enough, even with a 12W (2.1A) charger, my Mojo always takes 6 hours to charge from empty and, even when I've only run it for a few minutes, at least a couple of hours to charge then also.


 
  
 That's actually a good thing - at least considering the battery life. The last few % of capacity have to be charged with much smaller current to avoid damaging the battery. The discharge of course happens always at the same rate.


----------



## freitz

Need some help.
  
 So I have had the chord mojo for about 24 hours
  
 Right now having macbook feed through the USB C to USB cable to the Mojo through tidal. I notice some songs are popping and cracking.
  
 It is not the headphones because they do not do this at home.
  
 Any ideas?


----------



## x RELIC x

anwer said:


> Finally joined the Mojo club
> 
> By the way, I only charged it for 6 hours but the charging LED stopped blinking, can I use it now or should I wait 4 more hours?




If the charging light is _blinking_ while connected to the charging port then you aren't feeding it a minimum of 1A, no matter what your charger says. A fully charged battery displays a blue LED light beneath the USB charging port when it's unplugged.

Please make sure you are actually charging the Mojo with a SOLID white charging LED, and that the LED is BLUE when disconnected to indicate a full charge.


----------



## freitz

freitz said:


> Need some help.
> 
> So I have had the chord mojo for about 24 hours
> 
> ...


 
 Also something else to add to my own post.
  
 When plugged into the macbook light is blue streaming tidal. When plugged into iphone 6 light is red streaming tidal. The iphone does not cause any popping or cracking which leads me to believe that it is something I am doing differently. Any thoughts and help would be greatly appreciate.


----------



## warrior1975

harpo1 said:


> Chord posted the price will be $95.  Kinda steep if you ask me.




Very steep. I'm probably getting anyway, I like the look and design, only to be another waste once their modules are released.

Been watching movies with the Mojo, quite the experience. Absolutely love it. Took it a step further too, added the Creative E5 to the mix for eq purposes for movies. It does introduce some noise unfortunately, but once I lowered the E5 volume it went away, otherwise I wouldn't be able to tolerate it. 

Mojo-E5-Tralucent Ref 1 Too. Breathtaking. Love movies with iems/headphones. Doesn't get much better. You can hear every little detail. Was watching a talk show, and you could literally hear the breathing and little noises people make with their mouths when talking.


----------



## harpo1

warrior1975 said:


> Very steep. I'm probably getting anyway, I like the look and design, only to be another waste once their modules are released.
> 
> Been watching movies with the Mojo, quite the experience. Absolutely love it. Took it a step further too, added the Creative E5 to the mix for eq purposes for movies. It does introduce some noise unfortunately, but once I lowered the E5 volume it went away, otherwise I wouldn't be able to tolerate it.
> 
> Mojo-E5-Tralucent Ref 1 Too. Breathtaking. Love movies with iems/headphones. Doesn't get much better. You can hear every little detail. Was watching a talk show, and you could literally hear the breathing and little noises people make with their mouths when talking.


 
 Yeah with this at $95 I hate to see what the sd card reader module is going to be.


----------



## Xacxac

freitz said:


> Also something else to add to my own post.
> 
> When plugged into the macbook light is blue streaming tidal. When plugged into iphone 6 light is red streaming tidal. The iphone does not cause any popping or cracking which leads me to believe that it is something I am doing differently. Any thoughts and help would be greatly appreciate.


 

 Check Audio MIDI & Tidal settings.
  
 MIDI: set Mojo as default audio output (notification doesn't matter).
  
 Tidal: go to preference > streaming > choose Mojo > choose settings symbol on the right > tick both of 2 boxes.


----------



## rbalcom

freitz said:


> Also something else to add to my own post.
> 
> When plugged into the macbook light is blue streaming tidal. When plugged into iphone 6 light is red streaming tidal. The iphone does not cause any popping or cracking which leads me to believe that it is something I am doing differently. Any thoughts and help would be greatly appreciate.


 

 The blue ball is because OS X is upsampling the audio out to 192K from the 44.1K that Tidal is streaming to you. To fix it, open the Audio MIDI Setup app in your Utilities folder and set the Mojo feed to 44,100.0 Hz in the Output section. That will remove the upsampling and the Mojo ball should show red. I can't say for sure if it will fix your popping and cracking, but my guess is that it should help.


----------



## Anwer

I'm using a Toslink cable to 3.5 SPDIF on my laptop to connect the mojo and I have set the output to 96K in Windows sound settings, but the power LED is always green even if I play 44K files. Any suggestions?


----------



## x RELIC x

No matter the OS, OSX or Windows, if you aren't running a program that outputs the sampling rate from the file then the sampling rate that is defined in the system audio settings will be used. For OSX I use Audirvanna+. I don't know about Windows audio software but I imagine a program like Foobar or JRiver would be an option.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

Can chord mojo apply enough volume by using iPhone and HD800S? anyone has this combination?


----------



## Anwer

I have now connected the mojo using a USB cable and selected the Chord ASIO foobar plugin. Now the sampling rate changes correctly. Doesn't SPDIF support ASIO?


----------



## sonickarma

warrior1975 said:


> Very steep. I'm probably getting anyway, I like the look and design, only to be another waste once their modules are released.
> 
> Been watching movies with the Mojo, quite the experience. Absolutely love it. Took it a step further too, added the Creative E5 to the mix for eq purposes for movies. It does introduce some noise unfortunately, but once I lowered the E5 volume it went away, otherwise I wouldn't be able to tolerate it.
> 
> Mojo-E5-Tralucent Ref 1 Too. Breathtaking. Love movies with iems/headphones. Doesn't get much better. You can hear every little detail. Was watching a talk show, and you could literally hear the breathing and little noises people make with their mouths when talking.


 
  
 So are you optical out from the E5 to MoJo?


----------



## warrior1975

No. The other way. The input on the E5 is the smaller optical connection. So optical in to mojo, analog out mojo to E5 line in.


----------



## sonickarma

warrior1975 said:


> No. The other way. The input on the E5 is the smaller optical connection. So optical in to mojo, analog out mojo to E5 line in.


 
 Ok thanks for confirming, what are the main benefits from the E5 in your experience?


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> No. The other way. The input on the E5 is the smaller optical connection. So optical in to mojo, analog out mojo to E5 line in.


Pics? Not your usual badly taken pics please.


----------



## Sound Eq

jmills8 said:


> Pics? Not your usual badly taken pics please.


 
 ohhh my buddy jmills8
  
 just woke up and already we had a debate about eq in fiio x7 thread, warrior1975 handled it well 
  
 so imagine my morning


----------



## jmills8

sound eq said:


> ohhh my buddy jmills8
> 
> just woke up and already we had a debate about eq in fiio x7 thread, warrior1975 handled it well
> 
> so imagine my morning


 Never EQ an AK dap cause AK eq sucks.


----------



## Sound Eq

jmills8 said:


> Never EQ an AK dap cause AK eq sucks.


 
 no it was in fiio x7 thread, just go there


----------



## willowbrook

ilovemusic0822 said:


> Can chord mojo apply enough volume by using iPhone and HD800S? anyone has this combination?


 
 Enough volume yes. Matching wise, mixed opinion. If you could take your mojo to a shop to audition the pair, that would be the definite answer. If not, I guess you have a lot of finding to do on opinions.


----------



## Light - Man

harpo1 said:


> Chord posted the *price will be $95.  Kinda steep* if you ask me.


 
  
 Rumour has it (possibly started by Adele???) that to justify the cost, Chord have developed a special new alloy called *Tin*tanium and have the cowhide impregnated with a blingy *Scro*tanium substrate for added durability and also to attract female buyers??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 All purely other peoples conjecture and is not associated with any random thoughts that I tend to have!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 P.S. It is raining here and I need to get out soon and get some fresh air.


----------



## theveterans

anwer said:


> I'm using a Toslink cable to 3.5 SPDIF on my laptop to connect the mojo and I have set the output to 96K in Windows sound settings, but the power LED is always green even if I play 44K files. Any suggestions?




Use ASIO output so no oversampling is happening.


----------



## Anwer

I resorted to using WASAPI in foobar since ASIO doesn't seemingly work with SPDIF. But I'm getting some dropouts from time to time. Should I play a bit with the buffer?


----------



## theveterans

If you get dropouts with WASAPI, you need to adjust the buffer size/latency to 100ms or higher. Try 100ms BTW, WASAPI is fine too, but what I like about ASIO is you don't have to close the program to return the audio output to Direct Sound, and lower than 50ms latency ability. I get no dropout on ASIO @ 40ms latency though, but I use the USB input of Mojo rather than SPDIF


----------



## qafro

Same here with my iPhone 6s but I just enable airport mode.





xacxac said:


> Regarding EMI:
> Apple method is by putting a layer of metal on PCB. https://shop.icracked.com/products/iphone-4s-emf-shield I am not an expert on electromagnetism, so I don't know how effective it is.
> 
> I'm not picking a side, but I feel that this RF problem is quite exaggerated. I don't think mojo is overrated/overhyped as it sounds the best among sub $1k (or maybe more) DACs. Do you worry about EMI?


----------



## rkt31

asio is the most direct connection with mojo. you can even disable all sound devices in sound mixer including mojo itself . volume slider does not have any effect using asio.


----------



## noobandroid

rkt31 said:


> asio is the most direct connection with mojo. you can even disable all sound devices in sound mixer including mojo itself . volume slider does not have any effect using asio.



wasapi works the same way too, just for different generation of windows


----------



## Peter Hyatt

x relic x said:


> No matter the OS, OSX or Windows, if you aren't running a program that outputs the sampling rate from the file then the sampling rate that is defined in the system audio settings will be used. For OSX I use Audirvanna+. I don't know about Windows audio software but I imagine a program like Foobar or JRiver would be an option.


 

 Relic,
  
 Can you explain the benefit of using Audirvanna +?
  
 I have Mac OSX (macbook pro) + Tidal + Mojo
  
 They offer a 15 day trial and I'd like to try.   I see that it takes the Tidal streaming directly and organizes it but will this give better fidelity?
  
 Thanks.  
  
 PS:  Larvicable working out nicely.


----------



## warrior1975

sonickarma said:


> Ok thanks for confirming, what are the main benefits from the E5 in your experience?




For TV (movies) eq, to add some much needed bass to the sound. It also has settings to clear the voice. 

Music, also to add bass. I have to play with the eq a little more though. 



jmills8 said:


> Pics? Not your usual badly taken pics please.




Lol. Tonight, I'll take some professional type photos, just for you.


----------



## Muataz

Guys I need a good TYPE-C OTG cable, any suggestion


----------



## Mahler10

anwer said:


> I'm using a Toslink cable to 3.5 SPDIF on my laptop to connect the mojo and I have set the output to 96K in Windows sound settings, but the power LED is always green even if I play 44K files. Any suggestions?



You should set Windows sound default (shared mode) to 44.1. Also, your software should send a bit-perfect signal to the Mojo. JRiver MC 21 or Foobar2000 should be able to do this in Kernel Streaming, WASAPI or ASIO modes.


----------



## freitz

rbalcom said:


> The blue ball is because OS X is upsampling the audio out to 192K from the 44.1K that Tidal is streaming to you. To fix it, open the Audio MIDI Setup app in your Utilities folder and set the Mojo feed to 44,100.0 Hz in the Output section. That will remove the upsampling and the Mojo ball should show red. I can't say for sure if it will fix your popping and cracking, but my guess is that it should help.


 
 That seems like it worked, I don't hear anymore popping and cracking.. So why would it try to scale up to 192hz instead of the 44.1 hz it is streaming at?


----------



## noobandroid

freitz said:


> That seems like it worked, I don't hear anymore popping and cracking.. So why would it try to scale up to 192hz instead of the 44.1 hz it is streaming at?


 
 it's the same situation as native android OTG out


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> No. The other way. The input on the E5 is the smaller optical connection. So optical in to mojo, analog out mojo to E5 line in.​I


 
  
 I had it the other way.  Are you going from mojo, to E5, to IEM's?  I tried E5 optical, to the mojo, to the IEM's. I'll have to try it that way.


----------



## warrior1975

golfpro said:


> I had it the other way.  Are you going from mojo, to E5, to IEM's?  I tried E5 optical, to the mojo, to the IEM's. I'll have to try it that way.




Yes because of my wire selection. I have a long wire, which is regular optical on both ends. That goes to mojo, then line out of mojo to the line in of E5. I wasn't able to get the digital out working to the Mojo from the E5. 

From what we've discussed you should prefer my way anyway.


----------



## Anwer

Can anyone confirm if Hiby (iOS version) can send the correct Sample Rate to the mojo? Because I tested it with a couple of 96Khz files and the LED is still red instead of green


----------



## rbalcom

freitz said:


> That seems like it worked, I don't hear anymore popping and cracking.. So why would it try to scale up to 192hz instead of the 44.1 hz it is streaming at?



The "why" is only known to the OS X developers. Probably has to do with the design being more for creating music than streaming music. I just know that it will output whatever sampling rate is set and that Rob said that is not best for the Mojo.


----------



## golfpro

warrior1975 said:


> Yes because of my wire selection. I have a long wire, which is regular optical on both ends. That goes to mojo, then line out of mojo to the line in of E5. I wasn't able to get the digital out working to the Mojo from the E5.
> 
> From what we've discussed you should prefer my way anyway.


 

 ​I tried it that way for a little bit, I'll have to experiment more.  Battery was low on the mojo so I am charging it now.  I like it, but I have my other stack dialed, and I will have to mess with the EQ more.  I think the X1 player is up-sampling, or the mojo is up-samping and I am getting some noise.  Unfortunately the X1 player has some noise from Spotify as well, but the E5 corrects it somehow. 
  
 I'll try the mojo super stack again with my note 4 as the source, and try to fix the up-sampling like is being discussed.  I think the note 4/E5/mojo might be the right combo for the phone, but I am becoming more impressed with the sound of the X1 with the E5 alone.  I think after they fix a few things on the X1 it may take off.


----------



## warrior1975

I had some noise with the E5 mojo stack as well. It was intolerable. I was able to fix it fortunately by reducing the volume on the E5 and compensating with the Mojo. I plan on listening more later today with the E5 mojo stack with music, not movies. For movies, the E5 definitely adds another dimension to the sound. I don't think I could go back to movies without the Creative E5. It also has the surround sound settings, which are a nice touch. 

As far as the music, there is tremendous amounts of bass with the E5, if that's what you want. Mojo is clearly clearer (sorry, I couldn't resist that silly wording), but the E5 adds to the mix. I'm unsure if I am able to replicate what the E5 brings by equing through Neutron. If I am able to, no need for the double stack. More play time... Of course my loaner ifi micro idsd came today as well... So I'm all over the place.


----------



## x RELIC x

peter hyatt said:


> Relic,
> 
> Can you explain the benefit of using Audirvanna +?
> 
> ...




Hi Peter,

According to their marketing material Audirvana+ will sound better by using iZotpoe 64 processing instead of Apple's own Core Audio. To be honest I really haven't compared the difference with the Apple Core Audio output. I just wanted a program that would integrate with iTunes (an interest for me at the time, but no longer), has its own quality library feature (which Audirvana+ does), and something that can read and pass along the native bit depth and sampling rate of the file. The icing on the cake is the robust EQ and audio effects that can be used in Audirvana+.

I think it's definitely a worthwhile program. Try it out, I think you'll like it. You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Takeanidea

Audivarna is what I use - I have spent hours tweaking the EQ settings to my preference for all my different phones. It's my favourite software


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> I had some noise with the E5 mojo stack as well. It was intolerable. I was able to fix it fortunately by reducing the volume on the E5 and compensating with the Mojo. I plan on listening more later today with the E5 mojo stack with music, not movies. For movies, the E5 definitely adds another dimension to the sound. I don't think I could go back to movies without the Creative E5. It also has the surround sound settings, which are a nice touch.
> 
> As far as the music, there is tremendous amounts of bass with the E5, if that's what you want. Mojo is clearly clearer (sorry, I couldn't resist that silly wording), but the E5 adds to the mix. I'm unsure if I am able to replicate what the E5 brings by equing through Neutron. If I am able to, no need for the double stack. More play time... Of course my loaner ifi micro idsd came today as well... So I'm all over the place.


 
 this is by far the best 2 months for warrior1975, all those amazing gears you have makes me jealous, especially the ref1 too, which i wish to hear it with either mojo or e5 
  
 i also failed to recreate the e5 effect using the eq in neutron and mojo, which is why i like the e5, it add something difficult to describe to music, i still did not try mojo and e5 together


----------



## warrior1975

You have the AK380 bro, ultimate!!


----------



## Sound Eq

warrior1975 said:


> You have the AK380 bro, ultimate!!


 
 bbbbrrrrrrrooooooooooooo
  
 buy it from me, I know you will not rest until you buy the ak380, but u read my pm, my sales are final 
  
 i am kiddin i know u want ak380 cu


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> You have the AK380 bro, ultimate!!




But the measurements.........


----------



## warrior1975

Lol. I was so close a few nights ago, it was in my shopping cart. I debated for at least 20 minutes before I started sobering up a little (I rarely drink and had a few).


----------



## Sound Eq

x relic x said:


> But the measurements.........


 
 my affair with ak380 is a secret


----------



## warrior1975

With the Mojo it's a respectable device.


----------



## Synthax

Could please someone compare Mojo in standalone doc mode to other days? What is the quality and how do you compere it with giving other brand names. Than you very much an I appreciate any help.


----------



## chiseenlo

Hallelujah!
  
 Finally got my note 4 (n910u) working with Mojo.  It's upsampled with the blue Mojo light, but i'm ok with this.
  
 This is what i did.  I had android ver 5.0.1, only UAPP worked.
  
 Tried on a friends unrooted n910a on 5.1.1 and spotify with blue upsampled light.  I was thinking maybe he is using snapdragon instead of exynos, or maybe it was the ROM.  Can't do much about the CPU, so i try the ROM.
  
 Found that there was a n910u 6.0.1 official ROM from New Zealand.  I downloaded and flashed with Odin.  Boom! it works, and i'm also on latest official Samsung stock 6.0.1.
  
 The android version being used makes a huge difference.  I was under the impression that android versions 5+ would mean native usb audio would work - this was not in my case.  I guess there was a bug in 5.0.1.  Many reported that 5.1.1 fixed many things, so i guess native usb audio was one of them.  
  
 my setup:  n910u (6.0.1)  -> Spotify -> Mojo Chord-> SE846


----------



## uzi2

warrior1975 said:


> With the Mojo it's a respectable device.


 

 With the Mojo, the AK300 becomes equivalent (apart from internal storage) at a quarter of the price.


----------



## masterpfa

muataz said:


> Guys I need a good TYPE-C OTG cable, any suggestion


 
  
  
  
 Quote:


torq said:


> *Try here.*
> 
> I bought two ... they work fine ... Retina MacBook to Mojo.


----------



## jmills8

chiseenlo said:


> Hallelujah!
> 
> Finally got my note 4 (n910u) working with Mojo.  It's upsampled with the blue Mojo light, but i'm ok with this.
> 
> ...


 And how do you like the sound ?


----------



## chiseenlo

jmills8 said:


> And how do you like the sound ?


 
  
 personally, i think i've finally found the portable setup for me that will last me a good while... the phone i might change later on, but knowing how good my se846 sounds with the mojo right now - no matter what transport i use later is going to give me the same awesome sound


----------



## Anwer

Is it unrecommended to use TRRS plugs on the Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

anwer said:


> Is it unrecommended to use TRRS plugs on the Mojo?




Yes, it is not recommended. Don't do it. 

Are you referring to TRRS for in line cable remote control, or balanced headphones/IEMs. Either way it won't work. Mojo is TRS only.


----------



## Anwer

I plugged in one my cables (a TRRS one) but quickly removed it. Do you think I might have damaged the Mojo in any way?

Also, does the cable have to be non-TRRS on both ends?


----------



## Duncan

Not quite true, if using a headset that has a mic, so long as it was made in the last five years, it will be fine for normal usage, but don't play with the buttons on the cable, will short the ground and lead to potentiality funky echo effects...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

x relic x said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> According to their marketing material Audirvana+ will sound better by using iZotpoe 64 processing instead of Apple's own Core Audio. To be honest I really haven't compared the difference with the Apple Core Audio output. I just wanted a program that would integrate with iTunes (an interest for me at the time, but no longer), has its own quality library feature (which Audirvana+ does), and something that can read and pass along the native bit depth and sampling rate of the file. The icing on the cake is the robust EQ and audio effects that can be used in Audirvana+.
> 
> I think it's definitely a worthwhile program. Try it out, I think you'll like it. You've got nothing to lose.


 

 Thanks.  I see its use of iTunes, but is it worth it if I am subscribed to Tidal "Hi Fi"?  (other than EQ)


----------



## bmichels

On the go, I traded my HUGO for a MOJO.   My set-up becomes much more compact ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And before you ask, this nice Canadian Optical cable comes from *sysconcept.com *


----------



## jmills8

bmichels said:


> On the go, I traded my HUGO for a MOJO.   My set-up becomes much more compact !
> 
> And before you ask, this nice Canadian Optical cable comes from *sysconcept.com *


Nice German band, their best LP.


----------



## MaximF1

Good time.
 Where can I order Silicone Case for Mojo? give me a link please.
 And what better to buy a cable for c4 pro - Mojo? Do not use this adapter with any extra.
 Sorry for my French, translated in google.


----------



## jarnopp

synthax said:


> Could please someone compare Mojo in standalone doc mode to other days? What is the quality and how do you compere it with giving other brand names. Than you very much an I appreciate any help.




As your signature says, trust your ears, not reviews! I strongly suggest you try to get an extended listen with the Mojo. I haven't heard a ton of DACs, but the Mojo is better than my modified Oppo BDP-95, Schiit Modi Uber 2, Teac HA P50, Maverick Audio Tubemagic A1 (with OPA627 upgrade) and Apogee One. Much better, I believe.

But, one of the real benefits is that "line out" is just a shortcut to 3v. And you can adjust that up or down as needed to feed an amp. For most headphones you will likely not need an amp to adequately drive them. The Mojo will have plenty of juice, with a very detailed, transparent sound that is never fatiguing, perhaps slightly warm or just musical. Also works great in a home system with a preamp and speakers.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I have declined to give all specific names in comparison, publicly, for this reason:  the companies that I chose Mojo over are good companies, and not faceless corporations with endless pockets for R&D.  They are people who even post here, or have representatives post here,(the larger companies)  answer questions, solve issues, and overall, care about music quality and about their customers.  Even though I preferred Mojo to their products, I have appreciated their products, manufacturing and commitment, but mostly their willingness to give something that has long gone out of fashion:  personal customer service. 
  
 I  do not deride one for wanting specifics and although I think it is best answered privately, I neither cone against another for posting.  
  
 I simply wish to share an opinion on this topic.
  
  The overwhelming number of favorable reviews of the Mojo was great to read; but I consider, too, the difficult position other companies, especially the smaller ones, are in with this technological breathtaking little product. I am very much thankful to be learning as much as I have been, from Rob's posts even if I must rush to the dictionary every 2nd sentence.  
  
 I wish and hope that others will follow suit, for example;companies like Beyerdynamic and Astell & Kern, and take notice of how some of these other companies give us such personal attention.  I admire both of these companies' products greatly,  and would  love to see them post on Head-Fi and be as responsive as Chord and some of the others here.


----------



## esm87

Do any of you mojo owners have or have tried the new vibro labs Aria IEM's with the mojo?


----------



## jjb3

I am getting static when using my Mojo with my Surface via USB. Any thoughts on why/solutions?


----------



## EagleWings

henddy said:


> *The downside about A17 is the cable walkman to micro usb.
> It eats battery A17 faster.*
> But I don't care as long as Mojo Wow me everytime.


 
  
 Henddy, how many hours of battery do you get on the A17, when paired with the Mojo?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## x RELIC x

peter hyatt said:


> Thanks.  I see its use of iTunes, but is it worth it if I am subscribed to Tidal "Hi Fi"?  (other than EQ)




For me the most important thing I wanted was bit perfect output vs using the midi controller to control the bit depth and sampling rate. All the other stuff is rather icing on the cake, and I actually very rarely use EQ. Audirvana+ has Tidal integration but I don't stream so I can't comment on its usefulness. It's a full featured 15 day trial so you literally can audition it for two weeks and decide for yourself.

http://audirvana.com


----------



## Peter Hyatt

more off brand mojo cases on eBay.


----------



## willowbrook

You can probably just make your own case too. Cut some pieces out, ask anyone who has a sewing machine to stitch it up for you.


----------



## Marat Sar

My Mojo has started making that disturbing little whirring sound when it recharges. It's kind of cute (if it wasn't scary). It even changes modes, like a car alarm, from purring to hushing to whirring. Sounds like something Radiohead would use in their songs circa 2005. 
  
 It's all good fun, but please tell me its nothing dangerous and I don't have to start digging up warranties and lord knows what...


----------



## x RELIC x

marat sar said:


> My Mojo has started making that disturbing little whirring sound when it recharges. It's kind of cute (if it wasn't scary). It even changes modes, like a car alarm, from purring to hushing to whirring. Sounds like something Radiohead would use in their songs circa 2005.
> 
> It's all good fun, but please tell me its nothing dangerous and I don't have to start digging up warranties and lord knows what...




Chord has specifically said its fine, though I forget the exact reason. Perhaps the third post has some info in the battery and charging section (last entry)...

:wink_face:


----------



## Marat Sar

x relic x said:


> Chord has specifically said its fine, though I forget the exact reason. Perhaps the third post has some info in the battery and charging section (last entry)...


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 If it's not dangerous, I have to say - I rather like it! The whir-and-purr is so silent you have to put your ear to the unit to hear it, so it's not annoying or anything. A cute little quirk, makes me think the unit is "special" or something  Plus, I really like purring, I'm a cat person.


----------



## Mython

marat sar said:


> If it's not dangerous, I have to say - I rather like it! The whir-and-purr is so silent you have to put your ear to the unit to hear it, so it's not annoying or anything. A cute little quirk, makes me think the unit is "special" or something  Plus, I really like purring, I'm a cat person.


 
  
 It isn't dangerous.
  


rob watts said:


> The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU and a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant. #
> 
> 
> Rob


 
  
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> fluidz said:
> 
> 
> > I've found that plugging my Mojo in to a Usb 3 front port on my pc to charge whilst the Mojo is turned off it makes weird electrical noises, like its trying to reboot itself, over and over.  Sounds like tickticktick bleep bleep.  The white light is static on the Mojo so its not being under powered.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 As for cats purring:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBe2hxqJKzk , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vfpwMyS12Y
  
 .


----------



## henddy

EagleWings...
Its about 50% from what Sony promised...
I know sound like ridiculous...
But I've got better battery with iPhone 6s Plus and Lavricable.
I know IOS lil bit drama for transferring files....


----------



## oceandream1

Hello,

 1) I am interested in hearing comparison from people who own or have used both the ifi micro and the chord mojo. Both have similar price and perform roughly the same function. My focus is more on sound quality as compared to other features and/or functions. Mainly through laptop but may also use iphone occasionally. 
  
 2) Secondly I have a particular question about mojo. Can it really "properly" drive the more power hungry headphones. i have heard some conflicting views on this. but i guess a good way to ask my question more precisely is will the mojo produce the exact same performance in terms of sound quality as a good/powerful desktop amplifier for the more power hungry phones. In particular I am interested to know if it can maximize the potential of headphones like hd600 and hifiman he400s. Currently I have x2 fidellio but I may buy one of these in the short term. Thank you for anyone who can offer their views who have experience of both and can answer my questions.


----------



## ShreyasMax

Ahem, in addition to the request in the post above, yours truly also would like to know how the Mojo compares in tonality to the iBasso P5 Falcon, when the latter is paired with iBasso D14.

I too have the Fidelio X2 currently, and from my two weeks with the Mojo recently, I felt as if the X2 were driven to their fullest by the Mojo, and I enjoyed the naturalness of the tonality and accurate portrayal of timbre, and that was the only stand out feature favouring the Mojo when compared to my D14, imho. Thus I'm currently targetting accuracy of timbre, and if the iBasso Falcon is able to give me that, then I shall be able to save a couple hundred USD's.

Thanks in advance, cheers


----------



## costas23

I don't get it, mojo sounds so awesome from my imac -> (cheap amazon) optical cable -> Oriolus IEM or Senn HD800 .... but when I want to be portable and switch to my android phone with UAPP and usb-cable the sound is just different (worse!)... I don't get any RF noise or glitches, it is just that the soundstage is smaller, the sound is not as clear, midrange seems more recessed etc....
  
 How is that possible with a digital data transfer? hmm... such a mystery... When I listen from my phone the mojo-magic is just not there.... then on the imac... bam! all the mojo-magic is back!
  
 I am thinking of buying an AK100 as a source now as I think the optical connection might be just better than usb... does anybody has a comparison with it and other sources, maybe imac through optical? Hope the AK100 is as good as the imac


----------



## music4mhell

costas23 said:


> I don't get it, mojo sounds so awesome from my imac -> (cheap amazon) optical cable -> Oriolus IEM or Senn HD800 .... but when I want to be portable and switch to my android phone with UAPP and usb-cable the sound is just different (worse!)... I don't get any RF noise or glitches, it is just that the soundstage is smaller, the sound is not as clear, midrange seems more recessed etc....
> 
> How is that possible with a digital data transfer? hmm... such a mystery... When I listen from my phone the mojo-magic is just not there.... then on the imac... bam! all the mojo-magic is back!
> 
> I am thinking of buying an AK100 as a source now as I think the optical connection might be just better than usb... does anybody has a comparison with it and other sources, maybe imac through optical? Hope the AK100 is as good as the imac


 
 Yes i got it, please tell me which USB otg cable you are using ?
 If possible give a pic.


----------



## Lohb

costas23 said:


> I don't get it, mojo sounds so awesome from my imac -> (cheap amazon) optical cable -> Oriolus IEM or Senn HD800 .... but when I want to be portable and switch to my android phone with UAPP and usb-cable the sound is just different (worse!)... I don't get any RF noise or glitches, it is just that the soundstage is smaller, the sound is not as clear, midrange seems more recessed etc....
> 
> How is that possible with a digital data transfer? hmm... such a mystery... When I listen from my phone the mojo-magic is just not there.... then on the imac... bam! all the mojo-magic is back!
> 
> I am thinking of buying an AK100 as a source now as I think the optical connection might be just better than usb... does anybody has a comparison with it and other sources, maybe imac through optical? Hope the AK100 is as good as the imac


 

 Look to your source software in both. I use Audirvana+ on OSX and UAPP on Android. A+ gives a better overall SQ (sound-stage/dynamics/separation) These software players are not just file pass-through enablers, they impart their own signature to the audio file (and I don't know why.)


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

Does it make a difference if you switch the phone to flight mode? I wonder if the radios are interfering enough to affect the stream but not enough to create pops/crackles etc.


----------



## costas23

music4mhell said:


> Yes i got it, please tell me which USB otg cable you are using ?
> If possible give a pic.


 
  
 It is a cheap short usb-otg I got from ebay 
 http://www.ebay.at/itm/7cm-SHORT-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Adapter-Cable-/291627244863?hash=item43e6569d3f
  
 I know, the cheap thing might be the culprit, but the optical cable I use from the imac is cheap as well (5€ from amazon) .. so I thought that it might be the optical connection. 
  
 Is there a comparison between a DAP that feeds mojo through optical (like the AK100) and a phone-usb? I am not sure that optical is always better, as many here are very happy with usb and phones but who knows :/
  


lohb said:


> Look to your source software in both. I use Audirvana+ on OSX and UAPP on Android. A+ gives a better overall SQ (sound-stage/dynamics/separation) These software players are not just file pass-through enablers, they impart their own signature to the audio file (and I don't know why.)


 
  
 I also thought of the software, but I think it is rather hardware based. I use my imac in bootcamp-mode and often switch to windows due to specific programs I need for work. I mostly use foobar with Wasapi (event) and the optical out of the imac. The mojo sounds fantastic from both, OSX and Windows, fed through optical out, so I think it is rather a hardware thing, but can't tell for sure of course, just my opinion.


----------



## costas23

goodenoughgear said:


> Does it make a difference if you switch the phone to flight mode? I wonder if the radios are interfering enough to affect the stream but not enough to create pops/crackles etc.


 
  
 yes, the phone is always on flight mode.
  
 btw. thanks for your quick answers guys, thats a great and helpful thread!


----------



## knok56

I find my android phone + Spotify via usb very very good compared with uapp, clics and poor sound...


----------



## music4mhell

costas23 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Yes i got it, please tell me which USB otg cable you are using ?
> ...


 
 Yes i was guessing the same cable. I have that cable too, but i never use that cable, it gives poor sound quality.
 You can do a simple test, take any cheap micro usb cable which is capable of 2A charging (Amazon basics, monoprice) and connect it to Mojo through OTG adapter or cable.
 You will get same sound quality as you get through optical connection.
  
 Why it's happening, that we will discuss later


----------



## salla45

Hah! Another Mojo Moment.
  
 Listening to "Low" by R.E.M. off Out Of Time. There's a bloody clarinet in there!! Never in, what?, 25 years of listening to that album, was I aware! Lol.


----------



## betula

costas23 said:


> I don't get it, mojo sounds so awesome from my imac -> (cheap amazon) optical cable -> Oriolus IEM or Senn HD800 .... but when I want to be portable and switch to my android phone with UAPP and usb-cable the sound is just different (worse!)... I don't get any RF noise or glitches, it is just that the soundstage is smaller, the sound is not as clear, midrange seems more recessed etc....
> 
> How is that possible with a digital data transfer? hmm... such a mystery... When I listen from my phone the mojo-magic is just not there.... then on the imac... bam! all the mojo-magic is back!
> 
> I am thinking of buying an AK100 as a source now as I think the optical connection might be just better than usb... does anybody has a comparison with it and other sources, maybe imac through optical? Hope the AK100 is as good as the imac




I have the same issue. (And the same micro USB cable.)
From computer (WASAPI) with a quality USB cable the sound is clear and much better than UAPP with mobile phone.

I thought, the little micro cable is crap, but this crap?


----------



## freitz

So I have had the Chord Mojo for a few days. I bought for purely mobile and travel.
  
 My home system is a Deckard from Audeze with EL-8 Closed. Travel is the same headphones with the chord mojo. First thing I notice after a few days is I feel like the Chord Mojo is much warmer then the Deckard, seems to have a bit more character. Interesting.


----------



## Fausty

Ican speak for either of these cables, but I found them looking for a plausible way to eliminate the Apple CCK connection cable between the Chord Mojo & my iPhone 6s Plus!  One apparently/obvious has the CCK cable embedded,  and the other does have the CCK have it in the cable at all. Your guess is as good as mine on the absence of the CCK chip?  
  
 1.  Chip: http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
  
 2. No Chip: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172158889773?hash=item2815782f2d:g:WOsAAOSwYIhWhPFU


----------



## Delayeed

Is there anything better at the 600$ price point for desktop use than the MoJo?

 Would use it with Ether C and HD600


----------



## Roscoeiii

delayeed said:


> Is there anything better at the 600$ price point for desktop use than the MoJo?
> 
> Would use it with Ether C and HD600


 
 I'd be hard pressed to name anything "better", but with DACs like much other gear, it is also a matter of preferred flavors. So something with a different DAC implementation or different output stage may better meet your preferences or better match with your gear for you.


----------



## Torq

delayeed said:


> Is there anything better at the 600$ price point for desktop use than the MoJo?
> 
> Would use it with Ether C and HD600


 
  
 I think the only thing I've heard that's genuinely competitive, albeit different in presentation, around that price is Schiit's Multibit Bifrost.
  
 The Mojo punches well above it's weight in my opinion; I found it better than the Gustard X20u, the Rega DAC and while I'm not sure it's "better", preferred it to the Mytek Stereo 192.
  
 I have a MHDT Stockholm v2 which, again, while not necessarily "better" is comparable if different, and does have a very pleasing and musical presentation, but you're up closer to $1000 again there.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

delayeed said:


> Is there anything better at the 600$ price point for desktop use than the MoJo?




No from my own testing. Nothing came close.


----------



## chillaxing

delayeed said:


> Is there anything better at the 600$ price point for desktop use than the MoJo?
> 
> Would use it with Ether C and HD600


 
  
  
 iDSD micro,  I have both and they are very similar.  
  
 Micro for desktop use,  Mojo for on the go.


----------



## Delayeed

Thanks for all the suggestions the iDSD micro seems intresting will read more on that.


----------



## freitz

delayeed said:


> Is there anything better at the 600$ price point for desktop use than the MoJo?
> 
> Would use it with Ether C and HD600


 
 I use the Deckard for Desktop use but considering using the Mojo to feed the deckard and see how I like it.


----------



## spook76

roscoeiii said:


> I'd be hard pressed to name anything "better", but with DACs like much other gear, it is also a matter of preferred flavors. So something with a different DAC implementation or different output stage may better meet your preferences or better match with your gear for you.




Roscoe, what do you think of the Mojo/KSE1500 combination?


----------



## miketlse

costas23 said:


> I don't get it, mojo sounds so awesome from my imac -> (cheap amazon) optical cable -> Oriolus IEM or Senn HD800 .... but when I want to be portable and switch to my android phone with UAPP and usb-cable the sound is just different (worse!)... I don't get any RF noise or glitches, it is just that the soundstage is smaller, the sound is not as clear, midrange seems more recessed etc....
> 
> How is that possible with a digital data transfer? hmm... such a mystery... When I listen from my phone the mojo-magic is just not there.... then on the imac... bam! all the mojo-magic is back!
> 
> I am thinking of buying an AK100 as a source now as I think the optical connection might be just better than usb... does anybody has a comparison with it and other sources, maybe imac through optical? Hope the AK100 is as good as the imac


 
 Hi Costas,
  
 You are based in the EU so you maybe interested that HiFix have the AK120 on offer for £729. https://www.hifix.co.uk/portable-audio/astell-and-kern-ak120-media-player


----------



## costas23

music4mhell said:


> Yes i was guessing the same cable. I have that cable too, but i never use that cable, it gives poor sound quality.
> You can do a simple test, take any cheap micro usb cable which is capable of 2A charging (Amazon basics, monoprice) and connect it to Mojo through OTG adapter or cable.
> You will get same sound quality as you get through optical connection.
> 
> Why it's happening, that we will discuss later


 


betula said:


> I have the same issue. (And the same micro USB cable.)
> From computer (WASAPI) with a quality USB cable the sound is clear and much better than UAPP with mobile phone.
> 
> I thought, the little micro cable is crap, but this crap?


 
  
 thanks for the info guys, I'm glad to see that I am not having a placebo effect. I will check on better usb-cables for mobile use in the next few days and see what happens.  
  
 Interesting thing is, that I just tried the short usb-cable that came with the mojo on my imac and the sound quality is great but again different than what comes from the optical connection. Both sound superb but usb-sound is faster and hits a bit harder with more dynamics and pace. The optical sound is a bit slower and smoother but more musical and very beautiful with vocals and acoustic stuff. Neither is necessarily better but different and depends on the music type.
 Very interesting to see/hear that the connection makes a (slight) difference, it's like having two tuning options in one device  ... not bad!
  
  


miketlse said:


> Hi Costas,
> 
> You are based in the EU so you maybe interested that HiFix have the AK120 on offer for £729. https://www.hifix.co.uk/portable-audio/astell-and-kern-ak120-media-player


 
  
 thanks for the suggestion, I will however try some cables first to see if they make a difference


----------



## miketlse

costas23 said:


> thanks for the suggestion, I will however try some cables first to see if they make a difference


 
  Ok, they will be the cheaper option if they solve your issue.


----------



## headmanPL

knok56 said:


> I find my android phone + Spotify via usb very very good compared with uapp, clics and poor sound...



Out of interest, what version of Android are you using? 
I ask because with my Xperia Z3 running Lollipop, I never experienced any of these RF interference or clicks people mentioned.
Today I upgraded to the official Marshmallow OS. Oh dear. Now I get clicks frequently. More when WI-FI is enabled, but also in flight mode. 
I'm going to email UAPP to see what they think.


----------



## knok56

Smartphone Zenphone 2 ze551 ml ,android 5.01, even problems with the little Encore mac..


----------



## knok56

I will test Highby app.


----------



## shultzee

delayeed said:


> Is there anything better at the 600$ price point for desktop use than the MoJo?
> 
> Would use it with Ether C and HD600


 

 I don't think there is at 600.00  .   I can't speak of the Bitfrost MB as I haven't heard it.   The non MB Bitfrost didn't impress me much.


----------



## Muataz

I tried connecting my HTC 10 directly to Mojo without OTG cable.

 And its works , but the Mojo keep showing BLUE color as it receive 192K even when I play 44K


----------



## Mython

muataz said:


> I tried connecting my HTC 10 directly to Mojo without OTG cable.
> 
> And its works , but the Mojo keep showing BLUE color as it receive 192K even when I play 44K


 
  
  
 And are you using an app to avoid Androids automatic upsampling to 24/192?


----------



## Mython

For the newcomers to Mojo and to this thread, _welcome_, and, as per the thread title, *please make sure to read post #3*, as there is a huge amount of useful information and discussion contained therein


----------



## Roscoeiii

spook76 said:


> Roscoe, what do you think of the Mojo/KSE1500 combination?


 
 LOVE IT. I haven't swapped in and out a bunch of DACs or DAPs, but this combo is the best that the 1500s have sounded (not terribly surprisingly). 
  
 Other sources used: LG V10 (ESS DAC), GeekOut 400, Schiit Fulla. So again, not surprising that Mojo is best of the bunch. But Mojo was also recommended by 1500 owners who've tried many more highend sources with them.


----------



## spook76

roscoeiii said:


> LOVE IT. I haven't swapped in and out a bunch of DACs or DAPs, but this combo is the best that the 1500s have sounded (not terribly surprisingly).
> 
> Other sources used: LG V10 (ESS DAC), GeekOut 400, Schiit Fulla. So again, not surprising that Mojo is best of the bunch. But Mojo was also recommended by 1500 owners who've tried many more highend sources with them.




I am really glad. I cannot imagine my KSE1500 without my Mojo. With both chasing the fastest transient response and the slight warmth of the Mojo it is a marriage made in auditory heaven.


----------



## Currawong

costas23 said:


> I don't get it, mojo sounds so awesome from my imac -> (cheap amazon) optical cable -> Oriolus IEM or Senn HD800 .... but when I want to be portable and switch to my android phone with UAPP and usb-cable the sound is just different (worse!)... I don't get any RF noise or glitches, it is just that the soundstage is smaller, the sound is not as clear, midrange seems more recessed etc....
> 
> How is that possible with a digital data transfer? hmm... such a mystery... When I listen from my phone the mojo-magic is just not there.... then on the imac... bam! all the mojo-magic is back!
> 
> I am thinking of buying an AK100 as a source now as I think the optical connection might be just better than usb... does anybody has a comparison with it and other sources, maybe imac through optical? Hope the AK100 is as good as the imac


 
  
 If you aren't getting good sound, very likely the software is up-sampling. Be careful that if you aren't using software that is setting the sample rate to match the music that this isn't happening. You can check the rate the Mojo is receiving by the color of the power button. If you're listening to a 44.1k file and the Mojo isn't showing a red light, then your computer or phone is up-sampling.  By default OSX will send at the highest rate that the DAC can take through the connection used (except if using optical). That will sound bad for sure. 
  


fausty said:


> Ican speak for either of these cables, but I found them looking for a plausible way to eliminate the Apple CCK connection cable between the Chord Mojo & my iPhone 6s Plus!  One apparently/obvious has the CCK cable embedded,  and the other does have the CCK have it in the cable at all. Your guess is as good as mine on the absence of the CCK chip?
> 
> 1.  Chip: http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> 2. No Chip: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172158889773?hash=item2815782f2d:g:WOsAAOSwYIhWhPFU


 
  
 Both are hacks of the Lightning CCK. You _cannot_ use the Mojo from an iPhone without the CCK chip in the cable.


----------



## NaiveSound

I wish I could find a used mojo... For like 400$...mine got stolen and I sure miss it


----------



## RedJohn456

currawong said:


> If you aren't getting good sound, very likely the software is up-sampling. Be careful that if you aren't using software that is setting the sample rate to match the music that this isn't happening. You can check the rate the Mojo is receiving by the color of the power button. If you're listening to a 44.1k file and the Mojo isn't showing a red light, then your computer or phone is up-sampling.  By default O*SX will send at the highest rate that the DAC can take through the connection used (except if using optical). That will sound bad for sure. *
> 
> 
> Both are hacks of the Lightning CCK. You _cannot_ use the Mojo from an iPhone without the CCK chip in the cable.


 
  
 I have a question about the bolded part. When I connect a dac to my mac, it automatically chooses max settings possible resolution wise. I was switching back and forth between max settings and 16/44 and I could swear the 16/44 sounded better. So is it a case of upscaling making songs sound worse? Sorry I don't mean to take it OT, just something I wanted to clarify. TIA!


----------



## x RELIC x

redjohn456 said:


> I have a question about the bolded part. When I connect a dac to my mac, it automatically chooses max settings possible resolution wise. I was switching back and forth between max settings and 16/44 and I could swear the 16/44 sounded better. So is it a case of upscaling making songs sound worse? Sorry I don't mean to take it OT, just something I wanted to clarify. TIA!




The up-sampler in the computer is much worse than the WTA filter in the Mojo so according to Rob it's always best to leave the original file playing at it's native sampling rate to allow the Mojo to do it's amazing filtering from a bit perfect signal. I find that _generally_ the up-sampling in computers is pretty bad compared to the filters in a good DAC at a given sampling rate. The only thing up-sampling (or real time conversion to DSD) is good for, IMO, is marketing to people who don't know any better. YMMV. That's the main reason I purchased Audirvana+ for the Mac long ago (way before Mojo), so I don't have to constantly switch the sampling rate in the Midi controller.

I'd also like to point out, in general, that sounding 'better' is so subjective that it really would help if 'better' was defined. For example, _"16/44.1 (the original bit depth/sampling rate) sounded smoother with no up-sampling, less harsh"_. This would go a long way on Head Fi to understand what is going on, _and for so many different threads_. 'Better' is so ambiguous and subjective. 

BTW, how have you been Tamal?


----------



## Currawong

redjohn456 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > If you aren't getting good sound, very likely the software is up-sampling. Be careful that if you aren't using software that is setting the sample rate to match the music that this isn't happening. You can check the rate the Mojo is receiving by the color of the power button. If you're listening to a 44.1k file and the Mojo isn't showing a red light, then your computer or phone is up-sampling.  By default O*SX will send at the highest rate that the DAC can take through the connection used (except if using optical). That will sound bad for sure. *
> ...


 

 Correct about what OSX does. You do NOT want it to do this. OSX up-sampling is of far inferior quality to what the Mojo is capable of. Many of us use products such as Audirvana Plus, Amarra, Vox and others that automatically changes the output to match the track being played. You also do not want system sounds being played through the same output as the music, as that will degrade the sound.


----------



## RedJohn456

x relic x said:


> The up-sampler in the computer is much worse than the WTA filter in the Mojo so according to Rob it's always best to leave the original file playing at it's native sampling rate to allow the Mojo to do it's amazing filtering from a bit perfect signal. I find that _generally_ the up-sampling in computers is pretty bad compared to the filters in a good DAC at a given sampling rate. The only thing up-sampling (or real time conversion to DSD) is good for, IMO, is marketing to people who don't know any better. YMMV. That's the main reason I purchased Audirvana+ for the Mac long ago (way before Mojo), so I don't have to constantly switch the sampling rate in the Midi controller.
> 
> I'd also like to point out, in general, that sounding 'better' is so subjective that it really would help if 'better' was defined. For example, _"16/44.1 (the original bit depth/sampling rate) sounded smoother with no up-sampling, less harsh"_. This would go a long way on Head Fi to understand what is going on, _and for so many different threads_. 'Better' is so ambiguous and subjective.
> 
> BTW, how have you been Tamal?


 
  
  
 I suppose I should have qualified that statement, 16/44.1 definitely did sound smoother than the up sampled rate which sounded harsher and less natural, as you said. I literally didn't know about how OSX handles audio until I read Amos' post. Definitely will be keeping it in mind as I move forward. I am not a fan of upsampling in general, and most of my off line music is 16/44 wav, with a few 24/96 albums that will be converted to 16/44 wav shortly. Not really into DSD, my kind of music isn't usually released in those formats.
  
 Given that most of my music is from Spotify and the likes, are there any options like Audirvana+ for streaming services? Any I don't mean to take the thread OT, but definitely learned a lot thanks Craig  Been good, took a break from head-fi earlier and am back with my batteries recharged. Saving up for my own Mojo as well  However its not going so well because I keep getting distracted by new headphones lol. But I will get there eventually 
  


currawong said:


> Correct about what OSX does. You do NOT want it to do this. OSX up-sampling is of far inferior quality to what the Mojo is capable of. Many of us use products such as Audirvana Plus, Amarra, Vox and others that automatically changes the output to match the track being played. You also do not want system sounds being played through the same output as the music, as that will degrade the sound.


 

 I have been using mac for years and now I find this out :/  Thanks Amos, I changed the system sounds settings. Given that most of my music is from streaming services, I don't have much in the way of options for audiophile music software.
  
 But I did like how the mojo was just plug and play no fuss, hence why I will stick with mac for the foreseeable future, dacs are plug and play for the most part.


----------



## Currawong

I wonder if this issue has been why a few people weren't impressed with the sound from the Mojo.


----------



## Xacxac

As for streaming services: tidal has audio exclusive mode. This means Tidal is able to output bit perfect signal, separate from OSX audio. When this mode is enabled, one can listen to music from Mojo and playing YouTube video from Mac speakers at same time.


----------



## SearchOfSub

currawong said:


> Correct about what OSX does. You do NOT want it to do this. OSX up-sampling is of far inferior quality to what the Mojo is capable of. Many of us use products such as Audirvana Plus, Amarra, Vox and others that automatically changes the output to match the track being played. You also do not want system sounds being played through the same output as the music, as that will degrade the sound.





I took off sampling rate from windows 10 and left all unchecked in sound properties and sound improved. Thanks!
Someone should add this to sticky.


----------



## RedJohn456

currawong said:


> I wonder if this issue has been why a few people weren't impressed with the sound from the Mojo.


 

 I honestly wouldn't be surprised. I genuinely had no idea about those things till you mentioned them, its certainly not common knowledge :/  I agree, should be stickied.
  
 EDIT: I mean the stuff about system sounds, and to check for auto sampling. I am good about making sure I dont choose up sampling options but I didn't realize that OSX as a whole tends to do it automatically. BAD APPPLE, BAD!


----------



## music4mhell

redjohn456 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this issue has been why a few people weren't impressed with the sound from the Mojo.
> ...


 
 Even Android OS upsample all USB audio out to 192 Khz 
 Wish we can change this featur.
 I mostly use Apple Music, so i have no option, i have to listen @ upsampled 192 Khz sound.
 But personally i don't find much difference  May be i am just trying to convey my heart


----------



## TheTrace

Does anyone feel like there is a need to use an amp with the Mojo at all for best results or it's good enough as is?


----------



## jmills8

thetrace said:


> Does anyone feel like there is a need to use an amp with the Mojo at all for best results or it's good enough as is?


can improve the over all sound.


----------



## x RELIC x

thetrace said:


> Does anyone feel like there is a need to use an amp with the Mojo at all for best results or it's good enough as is?





jmills8 said:


> can improve the over all sound.




Again, improve the overall sound in what way? Rob is going for transparency to the original performance (not the digital file), so adding an amp adds distortion and colouration to his DAC. If that's your thing then that's cool, but the Mojo is very capable to drive many headphones with many different efficiencies well, and with extremely resolving capability. As you may know, the output of the Mojo is essentially a variable line out from the DAC so you can't really get a cleaner signal from the DAC than that. Also, the output is a very impressive 5V so there aren't many headphones that it can't drive with authority. In this case just because it's small doesn't mean it can't pack a punch. Indeed, I was _very_ surprised at how powerful this little thing is. No, it isn't as powerful as a powerful desktop amp, but it does drive many headphones well.

A better question to ask is "Does the Mojo struggle to drive headphone XXX well?" From there a more accurate answer can be given.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Again, improve the overall sound in what way? Rob is going for transparency to the original performance (not the digital file), so adding an amp adds distortion and colouration to his DAC. If that's your thing then that's cool, but the Mojo is very capable to drive many headphones with many different efficiencies well, and with extremely resolving capability. As you may know, the output of the Mojo is essentially a variable line out from the DAC so you can't really get a cleaner signal from the DAC than that. Also, the output is a very impressive 5V so there aren't many headphones that it can't drive with authority. In this case just because it's small doesn't mean it can't pack a punch. Indeed, I was _very_ surprised at how powerful this little thing is. No, it isn't as powerful as a powerful desktop amp, but it does drive many headphones well.
> 
> A better question to ask is "Does the Mojo struggle to drive headphone XXX well?" From there a more accurate answer can be given.


Im in Hong Kong and I personally know five local guys amping their Hugos and they do not want "distortion". On Heaf Fi I know four guys with multipal top end products who add an amp to their Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Im in Hong Kong and I personally know five local guys amping their Hugos and they do not want "distortion". On Heaf Fi I know four guys with multipal top end products who add an amp to their Mojo.




OK, congrats! I'm glad they like it. I use an amp sometimes too.

My point was I think we should be more specific when asking questions like "will this thing drive headphones well?" The Abyss, no. The ETHER C, yes.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

If you are looking for the ultimate sound quality on the go, you will need to have a stack of portable devices so large that it is not really portable, e.g. using the AK380Cu as a transport only to feed the Hugo and then into another headphone amp. I respect those who do it - I just don't do it anymore.  If the stack stays at home, it becomes obsolete - there are much better and much more expensive DACs (most expensive is what I find most of the AK supporters are really after), once desktop gear comes into play. The desktop gear would just wipe the floor with any AK or any portable DACs/DAPs both in SQ and in price. Therefore I don't see a point carrying a large stack. To me, just the AK380Cu and a pair of good IEMs, be it K10, Layla or SE846, would make me a really happy guy.


----------



## x RELIC x

Yet many reviewers say the Mojo is more capable than many desktop DACs worth much more than it's price. Based on my experience and listening I would agree, up to a point. With conventional chips like Sabre, AKM, Wolfson, Cirrus Logic, your metric would be correct.


----------



## Rlb257

Does anyone know if it is possible to stream Google Music on Android using mojo? I have been searching for a solution but haven't found one yet. Has anyone had any success?


----------



## music4mhell

rlb257 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to stream Google Music on Android using mojo? I have been searching for a solution but haven't found one yet. Has anyone had any success?


 
 Yes you can, your mobile should have the OTG support.
 I use only Apple music on my android mobile and i listen through Mojo.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

naivesound said:


> I wish I could find a used mojo... For like 400$...mine got stolen and I sure miss it




What happened??


----------



## Rlb257

music4mhell said:


> Yes you can, your mobile should have the OTG support.
> I use only Apple music on my android mobile and i listen through Mojo.



I've been using the usb micro to usb micro OTG cable from audio moon and it has not been working. Should this work or can you recommend a OTG?


----------



## Rob49

salla45 said:


> Hah! Another Mojo Moment.
> 
> Listening to "Low" by R.E.M. off Out Of Time. There's a bloody clarinet in there!! Never in, what?, 25 years of listening to that album, was I aware! Lol.


 
  
 Haven't got a Mojo, but just transferred the album to my Sony ZX2. At what point does the clarinet come in ? Just listened once, wasn't aware of a clarinet sound, but that's probably me !


----------



## Ketut

Can somebody advise me on where to buy Chord Mojo online in the UK? A friend of mine is there at the moment and will bring it to me.
  
 Thanks a lot.


----------



## salla45

rob49 said:


> Haven't got a Mojo, but just transferred the album to my Sony ZX2. At what point does the clarinet come in ? Just listened once, wasn't aware of a clarinet sound, but that's probably me !


 
 Listening again now... 2.01 - around 2.40
  
 good luck


----------



## Barndoor

ketut said:


> Can somebody advise me on where to buy Chord Mojo online in the UK? A friend of mine is there at the moment and will bring it to me.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


 
  
 Depends if you want a store to collect from or delivery.
  
 I ordered mine from Peter Tyson through Amazon to take advantage of Prime free next day delivery.
  
 Richersounds sell in selected stores for good UK coverage (Available in: Bath, Birmingham, Bournemouth, Brighton, Bristol, Bromley, Cambridge, Chelsea, Chester, Chiswick, Croydon, Edinburgh, Eton, Exeter, Glasgow, Guildford, Hanley, Holborn, Leeds, Leicester, London Bridge, London City, Lichfield, Liverpool, Maidstone, Middlesbrough, Milton Keynes, Newcastle, Norwich, Preston, Prestwich, Plymouth, Reigate, Romford, Solihull, Southampton, Southgate, Stockport, Tunbridge Wells, Watford, Weybridge and York)


----------



## music4mhell

rlb257 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can, your mobile should have the OTG support.
> ...


 
 Do 1 thing,
  
 change the side of the cable, the otg is only on one part.
 Change the side, it will solve ur issue, else
 use a normal micro usb cable + otg adapter or cable, and test it.


----------



## headmanPL

barndoor said:


> Depends if you want a store to collect from or delivery.
> 
> I ordered mine from Peter Tyson through Amazon to take advantage of Prime free next day delivery.
> 
> Richersounds sell in selected stores for good UK coverage (Available in: Bath, Birmingham, Bournemouth, Brighton, Bristol, Bromley, Cambridge, Chelsea, Chester, Chiswick, Croydon, Edinburgh, Eton, Exeter, Glasgow, Guildford, Hanley, Holborn, Leeds, Leicester, London Bridge, London City, Lichfield, Liverpool, Maidstone, Middlesbrough, Milton Keynes, Newcastle, Norwich, Preston, Prestwich, Plymouth, Reigate, Romford, Solihull, Southampton, Southgate, Stockport, Tunbridge Wells, Watford, Weybridge and York)


 

 As above, depends where your friend will be?
 I bought mine from Audio-T, who have stores in major cities / towns.


----------



## Rob49

salla45 said:


> Listening again now... 2.01 - around 2.40
> 
> good luck


 
  
 Thanks, i'll have another listen.....


----------



## Ketut

headmanpl said:


> As above, depends where your friend will be?
> I bought mine from Audio-T, who have stores in major cities / towns.


 
  
 Thanks a lot,
 My friends place is in Wallasey, Wirral. I don't know which part of UK that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I want to buy it online and have it delivered to his place.
 I guess the Mojo is sold at the same price everywhere? Is it ever on sale?


----------



## headmanPL

ketut said:


> Thanks a lot,
> My friends place is in Wallasey, Wirral. I don't know which part of UK that is
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Richer Sounds in Liverpool would be easy for your mate to collect.
 If you order online, it doesn't really matter.
 I haven't seen them on sale, I guess they don't need to discount.


----------



## Rob49

salla45 said:


> Hah! Another Mojo Moment.
> 
> Listening to "Low" by R.E.M. off Out Of Time. There's a bloody clarinet in there!! Never in, what?, 25 years of listening to that album, was I aware! Lol.


 
  
 Well, I listened again with my ZX2 & played my DVD-A copy & I honestly couldn't say, "Oh, there's the sound of the clarinet". I assume, I don't know the sound of a clarinet ! ? lol You can't get better than a DVD-A.
  
 If nothing else, it's at least motivated me to give my surround collection a spin !


----------



## salla45

rob49 said:


> Well, I listened again with my ZX2 & played my DVD-A copy & I honestly couldn't say, "Oh, there's the sound of the clarinet". I assume, I don't know the sound of a clarinet ! ? lol You can't get better than a DVD-A.


 
 It sort of popped out at me. I went scrabbling off to Google to double check "clarinet REM Low", lol.
  
 That's the sort of thing Mojo does for you, with good transducers of course. Makes you hear stuff you don't normally notice. It's not like you can't hear it, but you focus on stuff; its all laid out for you to pick out and enjoy. Another example: Was listening to Iron Maiden earlier, some HD track remasters of Piece of Mind, and Nicko McBrain's drumming is just amazing. You can picture him playing in your mind as the music unfolds.


----------



## Rob49

salla45 said:


> It sort of popped out at me. I went scrabbling off to Google to double check "clarinet REM Low", lol.
> 
> That's the sort of thing Mojo does for you, with good transducers of course. Makes you hear stuff you don't normally notice. It's not like you can't hear it, but you focus on stuff; its all laid out for you to pick out and enjoy. Another example: Was listening to Iron Maiden earlier, some HD track remasters of Piece of Mind, and Nicko McBrain's drumming is just amazing. You can picture him playing in your mind as the music unfolds.


 
  ​
 I am intrigued by this, "i wasn't aware that was there", regards the Mojo, but i'm constantly listening to albums on my ZX2, that I've listened to thousand's of times & thought, "Gosh, this is how it REALLY sounds" !


----------



## xtr4

rob49 said:


> ​
> I am intrigued by this, "i wasn't aware that was there", regards the Mojo, but i'm constantly listening to albums on my ZX2, that I've listened to thousand's of times & thought, "Gosh, this is how it REALLY sounds" !


 
  
 The thing is with the Mojo, the presentation is seamless. It doesn't feel forced out of place, it's just there. And then you realize, hey, I've never heard that before.
 Then you think you must be hearing things and go back to your non-Mojo setup and there it is, the exact thing you heard but either just muffled or drowned out by the other sounds.
 And then you go back to the Mojo and go, well I'll be damned.


----------



## Ike1985

It's nigh impossible to keep up with this thread, insane.


----------



## wahsmoh

ike1985 said:


> It's nigh impossible to keep up with this thread, insane.


 
 Hehe. I am going to add to the post count.
  
 So where is that Chord Mojo case? I want to order one already


----------



## salla45

rob49 said:


> ​
> I am intrigued by this, "i wasn't aware that was there", regards the Mojo, but i'm constantly listening to albums on my ZX2, that I've listened to thousand's of times & thought, "Gosh, this is how it REALLY sounds" !


 
 hahYep i know what you mean. The Head-fi thing is awful. Each time you settle on a new bit of kit you think "this is IT!". I only started back in spring 2015, never thought I'd be even where I am now. However I'm pretty stable, I think.
  
 Here's my upgrade path:
  
 Got some Grado GR10's after my eyes (ears?) were opened listening to some low-mid level Bose in ears my stepson had.
 Fiio X3ii followed as a goodish player
 AKG K3003's were soon to follow. Great sound! Need a bit of taming hi-end, nothing serious. Changing from stock tips has been a game changer.
 Then started on the dac front and had a brief affair with an iFi idsd NANO which lasted all of a couple of months before I got the Mojo.
 Oh, and then I invested in a pair of T1 Beyerdynamics, and that's it.
  
 Been gadget lust-free since... probably October 2015. Mojo and T1's pretty much killed of any desire to upgrade further.
  
 You might go for the Mojo? Can you use the ZX2 as a transport?


----------



## Rob49

salla45 said:


> hahYep i know what you mean. The Head-fi thing is awful. Each time you settle on a new bit of kit you think "this is IT!". I only started back in spring 2015, never thought I'd be even where I am now. However I'm pretty stable, I think.
> 
> Here's my upgrade path:
> 
> ...


 
  ​
 I believe you can ? My frustration tends to be availability of connecting cables. ( Living in the U.K. ) I've bought quite a number of things, since being on Head-Fi, on the whole, tended to be happy with my purchases.
 Love my ZX2 & if I never bought anything else, i'd be content with that, but must admit, I keep thinking of the Mojo, because of what I read on here.


----------



## Ike1985

If there's any fishemen in the audience, checkout my mojo jig


----------



## Pier-Fi

rob49 said:


> Well, I listened again with my ZX2 & played my DVD-A copy & I honestly couldn't say, "Oh, there's the sound of the clarinet". I assume, I don't know the sound of a clarinet ! ? lol You can't get better than a DVD-A.
> 
> If nothing else, it's at least motivated me to give my surround collection a spin !


 

 It's a bass clarinet, I hear it mostly in the left channel. It plays a riff that the guitar takes over at about 3:09. I wish I had a Mojo to hear it better


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

Just got my silver/copper hybrid OTG cable from Forza Audio Works and the first impressions are great! 
Especially bass definition as well as impact improved quite a bit to my ears, also I noticed improved clarity and seperation  
Great work Matt! 

Cheers

Edit : after a longer session I have to ad that increased micro detail is the most noticeable enhancement to the sound. The things I said before as well, so overall I am damn impressed with this little cable...


----------



## salla45

rob49 said:


> ​
> I believe you can ? My frustration tends to be availability of connecting cables. ( Living in the U.K. ) I've bought quite a number of things, since being on Head-Fi, on the whole, tended to be happy with my purchases.
> Love my ZX2 & if I never bought anything else, i'd be content with that, but must admit, I keep thinking of the Mojo, because of what I read on here.


 
 I can feel your pain, lol, ref this "I keep thinking of the Mojo, because of what I read on here." 
  
 Reading your profile, you have the Oppo PM3's? Bet they'd sound fab with the Mojo 
  
 Not sure about the cables but I did read about Sonys being a bit of a pain cable wise. I had problems configuring a suitable cable with my X3ii with the coaxial output.


----------



## 435279

salla45 said:


> Reading your profile, you have the Oppo PM3's? Bet they'd sound fab with the Mojo


 
  
 I have the PM3's and keep revisiting this pairing and to me they just don't work well together. The sound is just a little bit too rolled off at the treble end.


----------



## Xacxac

As some people feel that mobile phones digital output is inferior to computers', I tried to do little bit of theorycrafting.
  
 Rob, backed by measurement (see reference), stated that phones output lower USB noise than computers. It might be possible that the sensation of better sound from computers is because of the higher noise floor compared to phones. Take an example of optical vs digital. Optical Toslink (a good cable) produces lower noise than USB. I remember Rob stated that many people dislike Toslink laidback sound, but it's the effect of its lower noise floor.
  
 Personally, I hear a minute difference between my Macbook & iPhone. The Macbook is more forward, more dynamic, more engaging. The iPhone sounds not as punchy/dynamic & quite boring (compared to Macbook, doesn't mean Mojo is boring-meh). The big question is: is it noise that gives us false impression?
  
 Reference: http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements#7tS3YBseu8i82sQf.97 (graph 6,7,8)


----------



## canali

chillaxing said:


> iDSD micro,  I have both and they are very similar.
> 
> Micro for desktop use,  Mojo for on the go.


 
  
 considering the new audioquest dragonfly red...or the mojo.
 (for my desktop, I also have an iFi micro iDSD)....
  
 would be using the mojo mostly
 as a dac to a tablet when listening to music in a cafe or such.
 but love the dragonfly's 'lightweight, unobtrusive) form factor.
 ...but the mojo has a league of happy customers, too...and superior sound from what I've read,
 for the (3x) price point of the dragonfly red.


----------



## wahsmoh

steveoliver said:


> I have the PM3's and keep revisiting this pairing and to me they just don't work well together. The sound is just a little bit too rolled off at the treble end.


 

 That seems to be an issue with some planars. I think the Ether C does an exceptional job with the high frequencies which makes it sound unusual of typical planars. The HE-560 from memory sounded decent too for the treble but more piercing than the Ether C and not the kind of sound I can listen to for very long. Alpha Dogs seemed to lack air or clarity but had a solid midrange and bass and good imaging for a closed can.


----------



## joshk4

Just realised there is no drivers for Linux, hopefully it does not need one like iOS..


----------



## noobandroid

ike1985 said:


> If there's any fishemen in the audience, checkout my mojo jig



choke slammed


----------



## miko64

No - using Higo and Mojo with Debian / Ubuntu --> no linux drivers needed


----------



## joshk4

miko64 said:


> No - using Higo and Mojo with Debian / Ubuntu --> no linux drivers needed




Sweet thanks, good news


----------



## anm

Hi,
 Can anyone please help me with authorized dealer in Delhi/ NCR in India? 
 I want to have a demo and purchase it. 
  
 regards


----------



## audi0nick128

I found this dealer in India:

Headphone Zone
Headphone Zone - No. 19
Ravi Kiran Estates
Mumbai
India
http://www.headphonezone.in/products/chord-mojo

Cheers


----------



## EagleWings

anm said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please help me with authorized dealer in Delhi/ NCR in India?
> I want to have a demo and purchase it.
> 
> regards




I remember reading somewhere that headphonezone.in is heading to Delhi for a head-fi like meet and will be showcasing many gear. I believe they are the official retailer of Mojo in India. Not sure if the event already took place. Check their website or give them a call.


----------



## ShreyasMax

anm said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please help me with authorized dealer in Delhi/ NCR in India?
> I want to have a demo and purchase it.
> 
> regards




Yes, the owner of Headphone Zone is also a member here (@raghavsomani)
, I'll PM you his number.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Anyone have issue with their Lavricable for Mojo?
  
 Mine up and died.  As posters know...it ain't cheap.  
  
 I am hoping mine is an exception.


----------



## PAM005

peter hyatt said:


> Anyone have issue with their Lavricable for Mojo?
> 
> Mine up and died.  As posters know...it ain't cheap.
> 
> I am hoping mine is an exception.


 

 Happened to me once, disconnect the cable and reset the devices. Now I'm still enjoying again...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

pam005 said:


> Happened to me one, disconnect the cable and reset the devices. Now I'm still enjoying again...


 

 That happened a few times last week but...even restarting iPhone gave no recognition. 
  
  
  On to other news, I got to share my "Mojo" with a camera crew yesterday while filming a US daily crime show.  I was asking the crew about his equipment and he offered me advice and said, "You gotta get a good digital to audio converter more than most people realize!" to which I said, "hang on a minute" and went over to my brief case and said, "I don't leave home without it!"  I talked about Chord's responsiveness to audiophiles here, as well as the quality of Mojo.  Because I was there for 'lie detection', it was interesting to talk about truth in advertising and the forthrightness of Rob's posts and Chord's replies.  
  
 Yeah, this was on camera, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Nice publicity for the little magic box.


----------



## PAM005

Mmmm, sorry to hear - can't imagine it's a loose connection - it works or not! I've read another posting once - Lavricables did send him a new one!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

pam005 said:


> Mmmm, sorry to hear - can't imagine it's a loose connection - it works or not! I've read another posting once - Lavricables did send him a new one!


 

 I think they will respond without issue.  Thanks.


----------



## jmills8

Best to SECURE the Mojo so not to break the connections. I never remove the cable going into the Mojo.


----------



## rwelles

peter hyatt said:


> That happened a few times last week but...even restarting iPhone gave no recognition.


 
 If you have an Apple USB-camera adapter, try to establish using it with the Mojo. I've had a few connection issues. Every time, I reverted back to the apple cable w/ mojo adapter, then the next time I used my lavricable, it works.
  
 You may also try to reset your iPhone by hold down the power button and the home button simultaneously.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rwelles said:


> If you have an Apple USB-camera adapter, try to establish using it with the Mojo. I've had a few connection issues. Every time, I reverted back to the apple cable w/ mojo adapter, then the next time I used my lavricable, it works.
> 
> You may also try to reset your iPhone by hold down the power button and the home button simultaneously.


 

 Thanks.  I will try.  
  
 Lavricable has been great; saying immediate response in sending out replacement.  
  
 as others have said; it appears well made with a 'substantial' feel to it.


----------



## masterpfa

rlb257 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to stream Google Music on Android using mojo? I have been searching for a solution but haven't found one yet. Has anyone had any success?


 
 I can confirm (if this hasn't been done so already as I am a few pages back as we speak)

 Mojo will play Google Music, streaming via Android.......

 But be aware
  
*Android will up sample to 192Khz*
  





 
  
 Edit as long as your Android device supports OTG


----------



## audi0nick128

@Peter
Don't forget to post a video link of your appearance. 
After all chances are high it will get more views here on the thread than on TV


----------



## gnarlsagan

masterpfa said:


> I can confirm (if this hasn't been done so already as I am a few pages back as we speak)
> 
> Mojo will play Google Music, streaming via Android.......
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I believe it may be possible to hardcode the usb output sample rate on Android. On my rooted Nexus 5 running 6.0.1, there is a file under /system/etc/ called audio_policy.conf that contains various sample rate settings. One looks like this:
  
 usb  {
     outputs  {
         usb_device  {
             sampling_rates dynamic
  
  
 Other entries have "sampling_rate 44100", so I'm thinking if one were to change the word "dynamic" to "44100", we might get hardcoded 44100 output to the Mojo. I don't actually have a Mojo to test this on yet, but maybe someone with a rooted (preferably Nexus because it should match this config) Android phone can give this a shot. I will try this when I pick up my own Mojo in a couple weeks.


----------



## Wyd4

I must say. Props to the little mojo. I walked into jaben yesterday with my Rosie's plugged in. 

Sat down. Plugged a 480ohm r70x jnto one port, a hd650 in the other a d proceeded to a/b them. 

The little mojo didn't break a sweat. 

It is odd. Using USB audio player pro my mojo sounds smoother from my s7 edge than it does from my z3 compact. No idea why.


----------



## wahsmoh

About when can we order Chord Mojo cases? I have money in my wallet that is looking at me with puppy eyes saying "please spend me."


----------



## x RELIC x

wyd4 said:


> I must say. Props to the little mojo. I walked into jaben yesterday with my Rosie's plugged in.
> 
> Sat down. Plugged a 480ohm r70x jnto one port, a hd650 in the other a d proceeded to a/b them.
> 
> ...




The engineering in the little Mojo is remarkable. I know Rob explained why it's so capable to drive two full sized headphones with ease earlier, but I can't remember the exact reason (it's likely linked in the third post) . I do know that I was duly impressed when I read it. As to the Sony, I expect that there may be some undefeatable DSP in the Sony, or its output isn't as clean as the S7 Edge (perhaps it's the proprietary Sony connector causing it?). It could also be a difference of bit-perfect playback.

A few days ago someone questioned (on another thread) that the designer of the Mojo wasn't really a famous or capable(implied) audio engineer. I just had to laugh because they obviously, _truly_ have no clue. Rob is more than capable and, IMO, _way ahead of the curve_. Some people just can't get their head around that. All they care about is Femto this, DSD that, buzz word compliant new FOTM with everything else off the assembly line floor. Even Baldr (Mike of Schiit Audio) recently said the ONLY benefit to standard audio chip design is cost - Link. When a person reads all the valuable information posted by Rob regarding his approach one really gets a deeper appreciation for what he is doing from DAC to output. I'm surprised Chord hasn't thrown a muzzle on him, but no other manufacturer seems to be picking up his brilliance (not to the level he is taking it) so I'm sure Chord doesn't have much to worry about. I'm still exceedingly impressed with the Mojo, especially for its size and price! Now, if you want to read some _truly impressive_ posts from Rob go read the DAVE thread.


----------



## Xacxac

x relic x said:


> The engineering in the little Mojo is remarkable. I know Rob explained why it's so capable to drive two full sized headphones with ease earlier, but I can't remember the exact reason (it's likely linked in the third post) . I do know that I was duly impressed when I read it. As to the Sony, I expect that there may be some undefeatable DSP in the Sony, or its output isn't as clean as the S7 Edge (perhaps it's the proprietary Sony connector causing it?). It could also be a difference of bit-perfect playback.
> 
> A few days ago someone questioned (on another thread) that the designer of the Mojo wasn't really a famous or capable(implied) audio engineer. I just had to laugh because they obviously, _truly_ have no clue. Rob is more than capable and, IMO, _way ahead of the curve_. Some people just can't get their head around that. All they care about is Femto this, DSD that, buzz word compliant new FOTM with everything else off the assembly line floor. Even Baldr (Mike of Schiit Audio) recently said the ONLY benefit to standard audio chip design is cost - Link. When a person reads all the valuable information posted by Rob regarding his approach one really gets a deeper appreciation for what he is doing from DAC to output. I'm surprised Chord hasn't thrown a muzzle on him, but no other manufacturer seems to be picking up his brilliance (not to the level he is taking it) so I'm sure Chord doesn't have much to worry about. I'm still exceedingly impressed with the Mojo, especially for its size and price! Now, if you want to read some _truly impressive_ posts from Rob go read the DAVE thread.


 

 Oh no, not _the _Dave. That undithered -90dB sine wave is elixir for all OCD people (including myself).


----------



## x RELIC x

xacxac said:


> Oh no, not _the _Dave. That undithered -90dB sine wave is elixir for all OCD people (including myself). :veryevil:




I'm close... Just have a wife to get through, and a job I took on for it. :blink:


----------



## chiseenlo

gnarlsagan said:


> I believe it may be possible to hardcode the usb output sample rate on Android. On my rooted Nexus 5 running 6.0.1, there is a file under /system/etc/ called audio_policy.conf that contains various sample rate settings. One looks like this:
> 
> usb  {
> outputs  {
> ...




Great. I was planning on trying the same too. I just gotta wait for a root for my note 4 6.0.1.

Interestingly, on my LG G3 also on 6.0.1, when the mojo is connected and I use spotify it stays red.


----------



## AC59

There's a photo from Tokyo showing Mojo paired with Cv5 to Andromeda iems.  My understanding is that Mojo drives most headphones and iems well.  Any comments on what Cv5, or another amp, would add?  (Just got my Andromedas today, and they sound great with Tidal through iphone and Mojo.)


----------



## rkt31

I have been in the touch of with some 'vintage' loving people. like all vintage gear they swear by those old CD players of r2r tech. while non digital vintage gear like amp and speakers are still comparable to newer Amps or speakers but that is not true for CD players and DACs. when I told them that little DAC can better even many high end CD players of any era, obviously they were not convinced but when I auditioned them their favorite hotel California from hell freezes over , the smile on their face while listening through Beyer dt880 600ohm was telling everything.


----------



## willowbrook

rkt31 said:


> I have been in the touch of with some 'vintage' loving people. like all vintage gear they swear by those old CD players of r2r tech. while non digital vintage gear like amp and speakers are still comparable to newer Amps or speakers but that is not true for CD players and DACs. when I told them that little DAC can better even many high end CD players of any era, obviously they were not convinced but when I auditioned them their favorite hotel California from hell freezes over , the smile on their face while listening through Beyer dt880 600ohm was telling everything.



Would love to hear the dt880 with mojo paired. Had a real sterile dac and amp combo with it, of course it sounded so shrill. Now that I know the signature of mojo, cans like dt880 would do so well with it. Assuming it can drive the 600 ohm version fully.


----------



## x RELIC x

ac59 said:


> There's a photo from Tokyo showing Mojo paired with Cv5 to Andromeda iems.  My understanding is that Mojo drives most headphones and iems well.  Any comments on what Cv5, or another amp, would add?  (Just got my Andromedas today, and they sound great with Tidal through iphone and Mojo.)




The ALO Cv5 would add some nice tube colouration I imagine. Looking to grab one myself.


----------



## crazydeep

peter hyatt said:


> That happened a few times last week but...even restarting iPhone gave no recognition.
> 
> 
> On to other news, I got to share my "Mojo" with a camera crew yesterday while filming a US daily crime show.  I was asking the crew about his equipment and he offered me advice and said, "You gotta get a good digital to audio converter more than most people realize!" to which I said, "hang on a minute" and went over to my brief case and said, "I don't leave home without it!"  I talked about Chord's responsiveness to audiophiles here, as well as the quality of Mojo.  Because I was there for 'lie detection', it was interesting to talk about truth in advertising and the forthrightness of Rob's posts and Chord's replies.
> ...


 
  
 Wow! Nice!!


----------



## matt8268

Got my replacement mojo after my original's USB input died. Been without it for two weeks, and am so happy to have it back. It is mesmerizing with my LA7000s. So detailed and warm (rare combo), and musical. Listening just wasn't the same while it was gone.


----------



## salla45

peter hyatt said:


> That happened a few times last week but...even restarting iPhone gave no recognition.
> 
> 
> On to other news, I got to share my "Mojo" with a camera crew yesterday while filming a US daily crime show.  I was asking the crew about his equipment and he offered me advice and said, "You gotta get a good digital to audio converter more than most people realize!" to which I said, "hang on a minute" and went over to my brief case and said, "I don't leave home without it!"  I talked about Chord's responsiveness to audiophiles here, as well as the quality of Mojo.  Because I was there for 'lie detection', it was interesting to talk about truth in advertising and the forthrightness of Rob's posts and Chord's replies.
> ...


 
 Nice anecdote, but what was the guy's reaction? Did you get him to have a quick audition?


----------



## jmills8

If one enjoys the sounds coming from the Mojo and wants that sound signature from a dap then get a Cowon Pleneu M, P1 or S. Sounds very close to the Mojo. Just ny opinion from my experience having the Mojo, P1 , and M.


----------



## rkt31

dt880 600ohm sounds extremely dynamic and open with mojo. by  nature dt880 is bright for many if not paired well but with mojo it becomes a reference system on a budget. i enjoy music but the combo works wonders with movies. i use j river to watch movies on laptop via mojo's asio driver and frankly speaking i never thought of ht system while watching movies through this combo. dt880 places the sound stage in front of you unlike closed back headphones. even with 600ohm  version i rarely need to go beyond blue color for volume. in fact even with low volume dts mixes i have never crossed purple, mojo is so powerful.


----------



## Ike1985

chiseenlo said:


> Great. I was planning on trying the same too. I just gotta wait for a root for my note 4 6.0.1.
> 
> Interestingly, on my LG G3 also on 6.0.1, when the mojo is connected and I use spotify it stays red.


 
  
 As an android noobie, how would one go about doing this hack? Would you simply open the file in a text editor and save it again with the same filename?  Even if it's 44100, wouldn't it still be going through the DAC chip instead of avoiding it all together?


----------



## Pedro Dixon

Using my Mojo with the following and I am nothing but thrilled with it. System: Mac Pro, Audirvana 2.0. AIFF Files, Schiit Wyrd Hub, Mojo and for the purpose of this post. Senn HD25. 
  
 I bought the new Audioquest Red DAC and whilst its an improvement on my iPhone, the Mojo is in another league. Ok, I expected this, but the gap is much greater than I anticipated. 
  
 I own the Hugo as well but I for one am so pleased Chord released the Mojo which in my opinion could have had an extra 30% on the price tag. It's a stunning DAC and when you factor in the cost, it's great people can have the opportunity of getting what is, in my humble opinion 90% of Hugo performance for much less outlay. 
  
 I will be selling the Audioquest, I was hoping to keep it as its very small and convenient. I will give it more time but the Mojo is simply too far ahead. Prior to Mojo I was thinking of getting the Hugo TT and using the AQ DAC for on the move but this won't be happening.


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## utdeep

I got tired of waiting for the official Chord Mojo case and got the Dignis case.  I received it yesterday and I am ecstatic!  It is gorgeous, understated, and very protective.
  
 For anyone who is a fan of finely designed cases, you can't go wrong with Dignis.


----------



## chillaxing

utdeep said:


> I got tired of waiting for the official Chord Mojo case and got the Dignis case.  I received it yesterday and I am ecstatic!  It is gorgeous, understated, and very protective.
> 
> For anyone who is a fan of finely designed cases, you can't go wrong with Dignis.


 
  
  
 Where did you get it from?
  
 I was waiting for the one from chord ($95 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but when it finally came out, I find that I like the dignis better.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Update:  restarting the iPhone did not catch the cable. 
  
 Restarting it while holding down the center button did!  
  
 thank you for the recommendation.  I've let Lavricable know.  They had responded quickly and were helpful.


----------



## 397324

Hi
  
 What is the best quality connection method between the Mojo and a FiiO X5 2nd Gen?
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## NPWS

darren cotter said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the best quality connection method between the Mojo and a FiiO X5 2nd Gen?
> 
> ...


 
coaxial out


----------



## gnarlsagan

ike1985 said:


> As an android noobie, how would one go about doing this hack? Would you simply open the file in a text editor and save it again with the same filename?  Even if it's 44100, wouldn't it still be going through the DAC chip instead of avoiding it all together?




Any decent android file explorer app should be able to open the audio policy file as a text file. But first I would copy the file so that you have a backup. Then make your edits and reboot and test. 

Disclaimer: I don't write code and I don't know how android actually uses the audio policy file. I will however be trying this myself soon.


----------



## utdeep

I got it from dignisdesign.com . It was expensive when you added in shipping - it came to about $92.


----------



## masterpfa

gnarlsagan said:


> I believe it may be possible to hardcode the usb output sample rate on Android. On my rooted Nexus 5 running 6.0.1, there is a file under /system/etc/ called audio_policy.conf that contains various sample rate settings. One looks like this:
> 
> usb  {
> outputs  {
> ...


 
 This has got me considering a 2nd hand iPhone 6/6s
 .
 For those that know me, they would know that is a drastic step for me to ever consider. It's just a shame that more developers Google have taken this step with Android.

 Would be good if a DEV could work on something similar to what you have brought to our attention here.
  





 
  
 I wonder if it could be so simple as editing this via ADB?


----------



## vapman

It's been quite a while for me but I am pretty sure Viper4Android allows resampling of audio before it's output, doesn't it? I could have sworn I had it resampling everything to 48khz for instance. But again it's been months and I have no android here to test with for you guys.


----------



## spook76

masterpfa said:


> This has got me considering a 2nd hand iPhone 6/6s
> 
> .
> 
> ...




If you are seriously considering an iDevice, may I recommend the 128GB iPod Touch 6th generation.


----------



## gnarlsagan

vapman said:


> It's been quite a while for me but I am pretty sure Viper4Android allows resampling of audio before it's output, doesn't it? I could have sworn I had it resampling everything to 48khz for instance. But again it's been months and I have no android here to test with for you guys.




I recently installed it and found no option for resampling. I may have missed it. Also V4A is kind of a pain to get working reliably in my experience.


----------



## vapman

gnarlsagan said:


> I recently installed it and found no option for resampling. I may have missed it. Also V4A is kind of a pain to get working reliably in my experience.


 

 I think you had to switch from basic to advanced mode to see it, but if you did that and it still doesn't work, I can't help much. It's been so long since I had an android around here, sorry dude.


----------



## gnarlsagan

vapman said:


> I think you had to switch from basic to advanced mode to see it, but if you did that and it still doesn't work, I can't help much. It's been so long since I had an android around here, sorry dude.




Thanks man. Just reinstalled it and double checked and confirmed that indeed there is no option for resampling even in expert mode.


----------



## joshk4

miko64 said:


> No - using Higo and Mojo with Debian / Ubuntu --> no linux drivers needed


 
  
 Hey Miko,
  
 Were you able to get this working on ubuntu?
  
 I hooked it up via usb and went to sound settings, and was able to see "mojo" in the hardware list.
  
 However, when I tried testing the left and right sound channel, I'm not hearing anything.
  
 P.S Also the coloured volumn balls are not highlighted.
  
 Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

joshk4 said:


> Hey Miko,
> 
> Were you able to get this working on ubuntu?
> 
> ...




If your volume balls aren't highlighted then that usually means the volume is at zero. I know it sounds silly but have you tried turning up the volume on the Mojo? It's the sampling rate/power button that doesn't light up when there is no connection.


----------



## AC59

Thanks, xRelicx.  I'm looking forward to hearing the tube flavor.  My home system is all tube.


----------



## joshk4

x relic x said:


> If your volume balls aren't highlighted then that usually means the volume is at zero. I know it sounds silly but have you tried turning up the volume on the Mojo? It's the sampling rate/power button that doesn't light up when there is no connection.


 
  
 Hey thanks,
  
 Yeah I tried adjusting the volumn, now one of the balls has colours but the 2nd one just stay white. I've prob triggered some sort of state for it.
  
 Josh


----------



## x RELIC x

eaglewings said:


> Relic, what's your take on the Dyson cable? Unable to decide if I should go for the Dyson or spend $85 and get the Black Dragon.
> 
> *Also, could you please expand on the differences you are observing between using AK and Fiio as the source?*
> 
> Thanks for your help!!




As I mentioned earlier in the thread, the AK240 is smoother to me than the AK100 mk2. The mk2 seems to have a flatness that I don't like. Keeping in mind this is only in comparison to the AK240 and I feel the AK100 mk2 _may_ have a poorer optical out implementation (though I don't know for sure and wouldn't want to spread any rumours). I'm baffled by it but there it is. 

The X5ii as a source sounds very close to Audirvana+ on my MacBook Pro using USB to the Mojo, that is to say a _little more_ dynamic, a _little more_ 'air'. The AK240 optical sounds smoother than USB and coaxial, but the coaxial from the X5ii doesn't sound bad or flat like the AK100 mk2 optical connection. Of course it could also be that the AK240 is smoother because of something in the player, and not the connection itself. I really have no clue.

Either way, I'm most happy with the AK240 optical, X5ii coaxial, or MacBook Pro USB to the Mojo as the differences are _very_ subtle. I purchased the AK100 mk2 after I had the Mojo and I'm disappointed that I don't like its optical out but I'll hold on to it because it makes a great stack for travelling and has the capability to use 400gb of storage.


----------



## masterpfa

spook76 said:


> If you are seriously considering an iDevice, may I recommend the 128GB iPod Touch 6th generation.


 
  
  
 Great thinking Batman (you may substitute any superhero of your choosing!)


----------



## EagleWings

I recently bought a set of 64 Audio A10 Custom IEM and was not exactly blown away. Mojo came in today and breathed life into the A10.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






x relic x said:


> As I mentioned earlier in the thread, the AK240 is smoother to me than the AK100 mk2. The mk2 seems to have a flatness that I don't like. Keeping in mind this is only in comparison to the AK240 and I feel the AK100 mk2 _may_ have a poorer optical out implementation (though I don't know for sure and wouldn't want to spread any rumours). I'm baffled by it but there it is.
> 
> The X5ii as a source sounds very close to Audirvana+ on my MacBook Pro using USB to the Mojo, that is to say a _little more_ dynamic, a _little more_ 'air'. The AK240 optical sounds smoother than USB and coaxial, but the coaxial from the X5ii doesn't sound bad or flat like the AK100 mk2 optical connection. Of course it could also be that the AK240 is smoother because of something in the player, and not the connection itself. I really have no clue.
> 
> Either way, I'm most happy with the AK240 optical, X5ii coaxial, or MacBook Pro USB to the Mojo as the differences are _very_ subtle. I purchased the AK100 mk2 after I had the Mojo and I'm disappointed that I don't like its optical out but I'll hold on to it because it makes a great stack for travelling and has the capability to use 400gb of storage.






As an addition to my previous post I really wonder why the AK240's battery life is exactly the same (terrible) using the optical output as it is when using the headphone out. The X5ii lasts 3x longer as it is bypassing the DAC and amp. It really makes me wonder what is going on under the AK240 hood.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> As I mentioned earlier in the thread, the AK240 is smoother to me than the AK100 mk2. The mk2 seems to have a flatness that I don't like. Keeping in mind this is only in comparison to the AK240 and I feel the AK100 mk2 _may_ have a poorer optical out implementation (though I don't know for sure and wouldn't want to spread any rumours). I'm baffled by it but there it is.
> 
> The X5ii as a source sounds very close to Audirvana+ on my MacBook Pro using USB to the Mojo, that is to say a _little more_ dynamic, a _little more_ 'air'. The AK240 optical sounds smoother than USB and coaxial, but the coaxial from the X5ii doesn't sound bad or flat like the AK100 mk2 optical connection. Of course it could also be that the AK240 is smoother because of something in the player, and not the connection itself. I really have no clue.
> 
> Either way, I'm most happy with the AK240 optical, X5ii coaxial, or MacBook Pro USB to the Mojo as the differences are _very_ subtle. I purchased the AK100 mk2 after I had the Mojo and I'm disappointed that I don't like its optical out but I'll hold on to it because it makes a great stack for travelling and has the capability to use 400gb of storage.


 

 I would be very surprised if there is any difference at all in the implementation of the optical output between any of the AK players. I'm not even convinced there's any difference in the implementation of their respective headphone outputs from the AK100ii all the way up to the AK380.
  
 That does not mean that there's no difference in the part's tolerances involved of course, and I'm *not* _sure_ they're the same implementation anyway (just a strong suspicion), but I do get the impression that iRiver milk the basics for all they are worth and the physical differences between these players (excepting where they obviously differ, such as type and number of DACs, and the actual "player/computer" part) are not as big as the price points would suggest.
  
 And at the same time, much as it's annoying me ... I'm just not finding as solid an implementation in any other player as the AK stuff - and since I can't take much more of the slow UX and poor battery life of my original AK120 I'm probably going to wind up picking up a 380 before my next major trip.  I still don't like the lack of dual slots, and I'd like an electrical digital out as well as the optical, and I don't want to mess about with AFT to get data onto the thing, but still ... every other player I've tried so far has had major functional, quality issues (often both) and in a few cases some doozies of sound-quality issues/inconsistencies.


----------



## EagleWings

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have wondered the same about the Sony A series Walkman (A15/16/17 & A25/26/27). People have reported that, when doing digital out, the battery life decreases to 11Hrs, while its regular battery life as a DAP is 40Hrs.
  
 I owned one for 2-3 weeks and used it strictly as a DAP, and during that period I don't remember plugging it for charge more than once or twice.


----------



## sandalaudio

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm not sure whether this is true or not, but I've heard that aside from LCD display, a large majority of the power consumption in DAPs is the data transfer between the SD card and the DSP-interface chip.
  
 This gets worse as data needs to be pulled off as faster speed (for high res PCM and DSD files), which results in significant power drain. I read somewhere that it was the main reason most DAPs drain so much more power when you try to play a 192/24 FLAC file compared to say a 44.1/16 MP3 file. Maybe the power draw on the headphone amp is pretty negligible compared to that.


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> I would be very surprised if there is any difference at all in the implementation of the optical output between any of the AK players. I'm not even convinced there's any difference in the implementation of their respective headphone outputs from the AK100ii all the way up to the AK380.
> 
> That does not mean that there's no difference in the part's tolerances involved of course, and I'm *not* _sure_ they're the same implementation anyway (just a strong suspicion), but I do get the impression that iRiver milk the basics for all they are worth and the physical differences between these players (excepting where they obviously differ, such as type and number of DACs, and the actual "player/computer" part) are not as big as the price points would suggest.
> 
> And at the same time, much as it's annoying me ... I'm just not finding as solid an implementation in any other player as the AK stuff - and since I can't take much more of the slow UX and poor battery life of my original AK120 I'm probably going to wind up picking up a 380 before my next major trip.  I still don't like the lack of dual slots, and I'd like an electrical digital out as well as the optical, and I don't want to mess about with AFT to get data onto the thing, but still ... every other player I've tried so far has had major functional, quality issues (often both) and in a few cases some doozies of sound-quality issues/inconsistencies.




I was in the same boat believing the same input would not have _any difference at all_. I was happy using the AK100 mk2 (the older 3 Ohm revision of the AK100, not the AK100ii - pretty much the same as your AK120 with less internal storage and a single DAC implementation) and when the battery died I plugged in my AK240 using the same optical cable. I heard it immediately, and believe me I didn't want to or expect it. If others can't hear the differences then I'm not going to try to convince anyone otherwise. Just reporting what I heard. I'm well aware there shouldn't have been any difference, but I'm also not going to say definitively what the cause is because I have no clue.

If your looking to pick up the AK380 for battery life I'm not sure that's the player to use as I read it gets similar performance to the AK240, that is around 6-7 hours playback (I could be mistaken here though). Might want to confirm the battery life is all. The other thing is, why does the AK240 battery life remain the same when using optical out? Makes no sense when bypassing the DAC/amp. I suspected earlier that there may be some DSP going on that's un-defeatable on the AK240 to give it an 'edge' over the AK120ii but I just can't conclude that either.


----------



## x RELIC x

sandalaudio said:


> I'm not sure whether this is true or not, but I've heard that aside from LCD display, a large majority of the power consumption in DAPs is the data transfer between the SD card and the DSP-interface chip.
> 
> This gets worse as data needs to be pulled off as faster speed (for high res PCM and DSD files), which results in significant power drain. I read somewhere that it was the main reason most DAPs drain so much more power when you try to play a 192/24 FLAC file compared to say a 44.1/16 MP3 file. Maybe the power draw on the headphone amp is pretty negligible compared to that.




Could be, but the X5 and X5ii last around 30 hours with coaxial out (vs 10 with the headphone out) and the AK240 lasts maybe 7 hours with optical, however, I'm not clear on any special DSP required for the optical implementation. The AK240 is based on a heavily modified Android as its root OS, which takes up more power by default, but really I'm not going to try and guess as to why. Above my pay grade.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> I was in the same boat believing the same input would not have _any difference at all_. I was happy using the AK100 mk2 (the older 3 Ohm revision of the AK100, not the AK100ii - pretty much the same as your AK120 with less internal storage and a single DAC implementation) and when the battery died I plugged in my AK240 using the same optical cable. I heard it immediately, and believe me I didn't want to or expect it. If others can't hear the differences then I'm not going to try to convince anyone otherwise. Just reporting what I heard. I'm well aware there shouldn't have been any difference, but I'm also not going to say definitively what the cause is because I have no clue.
> 
> If your looking to pick up the AK380 for battery life I'm not sure that's the player to use as I read it gets similar performance to the AK240, that is around 6-7 hours playback (I could be mistaken here though). Might want to confirm the battery life is all. The other thing is, why does the AK240 battery life remain the same when using optical out? Makes no sense when bypassing the DAC/amp. I suspected earlier that there may be some DSP going on that's un-defeatable on the AK240 to give it an 'edge' over the AK120ii but I just can't conclude that either.


 

 Oh, I'm not saying there's no audible difference in the outputs between the two units, even via optical ... but I doubt it has anything to do with the optical implementation - other factors in the player might affect how well it works, but I'd expect it's the same circuit and,  in the case of the transceiver, probably the same actual part as well.
  
 It wouldn't surprise me at all if the DACs are still being driven and the headphone amp is still in circuit (even if it doesn't have an external load on it) when using the optical output.  It doesn't make a lot of sense for them not to be defeated when they're not being used, but that would't be the first thing with DAPs, or audio in general, that didn't make any sense!
  
 Thanks for the info on the battery life ... 6-7 hours is a bit disappointing, but at least not worse than what I'm getting.  I can, at least, charge the thing while using it (unless using my just-discovered "trick" to use it as a USB DAC from my iPhone ... which is really only useful when streaming TIDAL ... and if I had my Mojo with me, which is about half the time I travel, I'd obviously just use that instead).


----------



## sharon124

Hi,
I have an idea to buy HD800s. So few hours ago i just went to near by sennheiser dealar and experience hd600 ( using chord mojo) and i feel that some time after listen bit unconfertable to my ears.
1. Pls let me know in hd800s also have such issue?
2.In sennheiser website it mention as out of stock. So that means this hd800s has some issue?

Hi one more thing my dealer told me that i can get HD800s in demo price ( which is far low than 1699usd). I want to know from you .. Is that demo unit quality exatly same as original one? Pls help me


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> Oh, I'm not saying there's no audible difference in the outputs between the two units, even via optical ... but I doubt it has anything to do with the optical implementation - other factors in the player might affect how well it works, but I'd expect it's the same circuit and,  in the case of the transceiver, probably the same actual part as well.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me at all if the DACs are still being driven and the headphone amp is still in circuit (even if it doesn't have an external load on it) when using the optical output.  It doesn't make a lot of sense for them not to be defeated when they're not being used, but that would't be the first thing with DAPs, or audio in general, that didn't make any sense!
> 
> Thanks for the info on the battery life ... 6-7 hours is a bit disappointing, but at least not worse than what I'm getting.  I can, at least, charge the thing while using it (unless using my just-discovered "trick" to use it as a USB DAC from my iPhone ... which is really only useful when streaming TIDAL ... and if I had my Mojo with me, which is about half the time I travel, I'd obviously just use that instead).




That's exactly my thoughts as well. Constantly active headphone out wouldn't surprise me. When connected to the optical the volume is max'd and can't be adjusted so I wonder if it goes in to line-out mode with optical. Silly really. Anyway, I do like the sound of both the AK240 and the X5ii to the Mojo.


----------



## Torq

sharon124 said:


> Hi,
> I have an idea to buy HD800s. So few hours ago i just went to near by sennheiser dealar and experience hd600 ( using chord mojo) and i feel that some time after listen bit unconfertable to my ears.
> 1. Pls let me know in hd800s also have such issue?
> 2.In sennheiser website it mention as out of stock. So that means this hd800s has some issue?
> ...


 
  
 Why did you go to audition the HD600 if you're looking at buying the HD800S?
  
 Are you saying that the sound became uncomfortable or that the headphones were not physically comfortable to wear?  If it's just about how they feel on your head then the HD800S is generally going to be a lot more comfortable than the HD600.  If it was the sound that is bothering your ears then you'll have to listen the HD800S to see if they have the same effect on you.
  
 If the main Sennheiser store is out of stock it's likely because all their stock is in the hands of their distributors/dealers.  I'm not aware of any issue with the HD800S.
  
 Finally, there's no possible way anyone here can tell you just what your dealer is selling you with a "demo HD800S".  It might just be their way of skirting the enforced MSRP on the headphones and they might not be "demo" or "used" at all.  Only way to find out is to ask them - no one here can tell you (we don't even know who your dealer is - not that it would help much if we did).


----------



## tkteo

eaglewings said:


> I recently bought a set of 64 Audio A10 Custom IEM and was not exactly blown away. Mojo came in today and breathed life into the A10.



Welcome!


----------



## sharon124

torq said:


> Why did you go to audition the HD600 if you're looking at buying the HD800S?
> 
> Are you saying that the sound became uncomfortable or that the headphones were not physically comfortable to wear?  If it's just about how they feel on your head then the HD800S is generally going to be a lot more comfortable than the HD600.  If it was the sound that is bothering your ears then you'll have to listen the HD800S to see if they have the same effect on you.
> 
> ...



Thxs so much for fast responce.
I tried hd600 becoz they dont have hd800s.
Actually i mean for my ear bit unconfortable .. Not phisical. Have you experience any unconfirtable in your ear? 
Thx again


----------



## x RELIC x

The only time I've experienced discomfort from listening to music is when the volume is simply too loud.


----------



## Torq

sharon124 said:


> Thxs so much for fast responce.
> I tried hd600 becoz they dont have hd800s.
> Actually i mean for my ear bit unconfortable .. Not phisical. Have you experience any unconfirtable in your ear?
> Thx again


 

 I'm not sure how auditioning the HD600 tells you anything about the HD800S.  And if the dealer doesn't have the HD800S on hand, it's hard to fathom how they're going to sell you a "demo" unit, which reinforces my thought that their just playing games to get around the MSRP.  Maybe it's a refurbished unit, but those showed up infrequently enough on the original HD800, so I'd be surprised if there's many HD800S in that state floating around.
  
 No, I've never found any headphones to be sonically uncomfortable unless, as @x RELIC x says, you're playing the things too loud.
  
 I have found myself feeling a bit fatigued after long listening sessions, particularly with bright headphones/sources and music that tends towards more high-frequency content, but again turning the volume down would fix that.  And I don't think anyone would describe the combination of HD600 and the Mojo as "bright" or "fatiguing".


----------



## sharon124

torq said:


> I'm not sure how auditioning the HD600 tells you anything about the HD800S.  And if the dealer doesn't have the HD800S on hand, it's hard to fathom how they're going to sell you a "demo" unit, which reinforces my thought that their just playing games to get around the MSRP.  Maybe it's a refurbished unit, but those showed up infrequently enough on the original HD800, so I'd be surprised if there's many HD800S in that state floating around.
> 
> No, I've never found any headphones to be sonically uncomfortable unless, as @x RELIC x
> says, you're playing the things too loud.
> ...



Thanks again for the support . 
Actually the dealer is registered dealer for senhizer. I just call german zenhizer and confirm that. So do you believe will they sell me refurbish ones?


----------



## Torq

sharon124 said:


> Thanks again for the support .
> Actually the dealer is registered dealer for senhizer. I just call german zenhizer and confirm that. So do you believe will they sell me refurbish ones?


 

 No idea - I'm just speculating on what they might be selling you in order to get around the MSRP enforcement.
  
 I can think of four ways to do that:
  

A factory refurbished unit (those showed up for the HD800 at some dealers like Head Room and Music Direct occasionally).
It's a unit the dealer used as an in-store demo (this *cannot* be the case here, since they don't have the headphone on hand at all).
It's a unit that's been used in some fashion, either a customer return (again, can't be in this case), or they know someone with a unit they want to get rid of.
The dealer is playing fast-and-loose with the MSRP requirements and offering to get you a unit that they'll call a "demo", so they can sell it at less than the price that they are officially required to (which would not go down well with Sennheiser, and the dealer is unlikely to admit to that as a result).
  
 Which of those it is, I have absolutely no idea.  It sounds like it's number four, but there's no way for me to know.  But if it is a factory refurbished unit then I'd imagine they'd just tell you that up front.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

x relic x said:


> sandalaudio said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure whether this is true or not, but I've heard that aside from LCD display, a large majority of the power consumption in DAPs is the data transfer between the SD card and the DSP-interface chip.
> ...


 
 Bingo. Underlying OS, SOC used are all different. AK probably forked their OS from Android 4.x, though it's heavily modified it's porbably still running a whole lot of background processes compared to linux builds on X5 and Older AK's.


----------



## x RELIC x

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Bingo. Underlying OS, SOC used are all different. AK probably forked their OS from Android 4.x, though it's heavily modified it's porbably still running a whole lot of background processes compared to linux builds on X5 and Older AK's.




But still, no appreciable battery life difference at all though optical vs listening with the headphone out? I don't buy it. Amps and DACs take power and I simply don't register any battery life improvement when using optical out. As interesting as the topic is though, perhaps we should get back to the Mojo.


----------



## DarkerThanWax

So can I use an OTG cable to connect an NW-ZX100 to a Mojo? Seems much cleaner than the Sony cable/Micro USB combo.


----------



## sharon124

torq said:


> No idea - I'm just speculating on what they might be selling you in order to get around the MSRP enforcement.
> 
> I can think of four ways to do that:
> 
> ...



So i just postpone the payment. Because they ask me initial payment.
But they confirm to me the device will come with original seal pack .

Any way as per your advice i just postpone payment . Until i confirm.

Thx so much for support. 

Note : they offer me HD800s for 1480 USD


----------



## sharon124

sharon124 said:


> So i just postpone the payment. Because they ask me initial payment.
> But they confirm to me the device will come with original seal pack .
> 
> Any way as per your advice i just postpone payment . Until i confirm.
> ...



Actually what they told me is normally zenhizer provide demo unit for dealars such discount price. And they will provide me that for same price. If actually senhizer really do that i think its not a big issue if that product also same as normal one...


----------



## x RELIC x

sharon124 said:


> Actually what they told me is normally zenhizer provide demo unit for dealars such discount price. And they will provide me that for same price. If actually senhizer really do that i think its not a big issue if that product also same as normal one...




It would be the same product. I don't think there are any counterfeit HD800S's out there (I hope not). This is from an authorized Sennheisser dealer and dealers do get demo units in. It would also not make sense for Sennheisser to make a different headphone compared to the one a customer wishes to purchase. That's a good price by the way. You may have further luck asking in the HD800S thread rather than the Mojo thread if you wish to know more information about the headphone.


----------



## sharon124

x relic x said:


> It would be the same product. I don't think there are any counterfeit HD800S's out there (I hope not). This is from an authorized Sennheisser dealer and dealers do get demo units in. It would also not make sense for Sennheisser to make a different headphone compared to the one a customer wishes to purchase. That's a good price by the way. You may have further luck asking in the HD800S thread rather than the Mojo thread if you wish to know more information about the headphone.


Thank you so much .. Then ill proseed to payment... Thx again


----------



## VerBla

10 hour charge, gogogo! I wanna listen :')


----------



## Takeanidea

sharon124 said:


> Hi,
> I have an idea to buy HD800s. So few hours ago i just went to near by sennheiser dealar and experience hd600 ( using chord mojo) and i feel that some time after listen bit unconfertable to my ears.
> 1. Pls let me know in hd800s also have such issue?


 
 You need to try it out for yourself. I can wear mine all day and I have the HD800 which is pretty much the same cosmetically


----------



## Takeanidea

x relic x said:


> The only time I've experienced discomfort from listening to music is when the volume is simply too loud.


 

 You haven't demo'd some of the stuff I have in that case. HMV have a lot to answer for with some of the signatures of their mass appeal headphones


----------



## x RELIC x

takeanidea said:


> You haven't demo'd some of the stuff I have in that case. HMV have a lot to answer for with some of the signatures of their mass appeal headphones




ROFL!!!


----------



## LouisLoh

Reposted from Portable Rigs thread, because this is damn near portable. The MacBook is incredibly light and I can comfortably carry it in one hand; no issues with listening while walking/in transit. To play music with the lid close I installed InsomniaX. The only issue here is I can't change tracks on the go. I'll need to open the lid - and while I can probably do it while walking, I wouldn't necessarily want to. The best part about this set up is I get to carry all my music with me, all ~300GB of it.


----------



## NPWS

louisloh said:


> Reposted from Portable Rigs thread, because this is damn near portable. The MacBook is incredibly light and I can comfortably carry it in one hand; no issues with listening while walking/in transit. To play music with the lid close I installed InsomniaX. The only issue here is I can't change tracks on the go. I'll need to open the lid - and while I can probably do it while walking, I wouldn't necessarily want to. The best part about this set up is I get to carry all my music with me, all ~300GB of it.


 
 that's a huge dap!


----------



## Takeanidea

Macbook ain't portable use a phone or a dap there are plenty available. On the move it'll be difficult to work out between a 320 and a hi res track


----------



## willowbrook

So, I've got a used mojo that is a few months old. Mine lasts approx. 8 hours of continuous play with my IEMs at right below yellow red volume. Played about 2 hours a day on avg. Is this normal or should it last longer since it is advertised as max 10 hours. It seems 8 hours with IEMs is way too short, can only guess how much it would last with full sized cans. Orb brightness is on low.


----------



## LouisLoh

takeanidea said:


> Macbook ain't portable use a phone or a dap there are plenty available. On the move it'll be difficult to work out between a 320 and a hi res track


 
  
  
  
 I have thought about getting a DAP, but I just cannot get over the horrible UI of the various Android DAPs on the market. My pocketable solution is iPhone 6 > Mojo > JH13. Limitation is the storage capacity. I'd jump in on the 256GB iPhone/iPod Touch whenever they come out; I still find the UI on iOS unbeatable. That and the ability to sync playlists with my Mac WITHOUT HASSLE.
  
  The new MacBook is almost as portable as an iPad Air at less than 2 pounds light. 
  
 Also, I don't bring it out specifically for audio - it's a full-fledged computer. I get work done on it. It is first and foremost a great portable laptop that I can carry anywhere that just happens to also serve as part of a fairly portable rig (minus the track change issue mentioned earlier).


----------



## Ike1985

eaglewings said:


> I recently bought a set of 64 Audio A10 Custom IEM and was not exactly blown away. Mojo came in today and breathed life into the A10.


 
  
 Give it time and get the B1 module if you can.  These CIEM's need a powerful source, Mojo is it but make sure you have the right module.  With my A12's I don't like the mojo pairing, with my B1's mojo is spectacular with A12.


----------



## Lohb

louisloh said:


> Reposted from Portable Rigs thread, because this is damn near portable. The MacBook is incredibly light and I can comfortably carry it in one hand; no issues with listening while walking/in transit. To play music with the lid close I installed InsomniaX. The only issue here is I can't change tracks on the go. I'll need to open the lid - and while I can probably do it while walking, I wouldn't necessarily want to. The best part about this set up is I get to carry all my music with me, all ~300GB of it.


 

 You can also use noSleep app (for closed lid) Audirvana+ and there are 3rd party USB dongles that should work/bridge to Apple remote. Amazing audio in a notebook sling (!).


----------



## Lohb

Will the power drain time on the MOJO be almost the same as its in continuous Class A mode (?) even if say a tube amp is put in front of it and the cans derive their power from the tube amp...


----------



## Ike1985

lohb said:


> You can also use noSleep app (for closed lid) Audirvana+ and there are 3rd party USB dongles that should work/bridge to Apple remote. Amazing audio in a notebook sling (!).


 
  
 I use Jriver MC, never liked Audirvana.  Jriver is a pain to learn but once you learn it-it's great.


----------



## EagleWings

ike1985 said:


> Give it time and get the B1 module if you can.  These CIEM's need a powerful source, Mojo is it but make sure you have the right module.  With my A12's I don't like the mojo pairing, with my B1's mojo is spectacular with A12.


 
  
  
 Yep, using the B1..(I ordered my A10 with the B1).. With the Fiio X3ii, A10 sounds like just another good IEM.. But with the Mojo, it sounds phenomenal..
  
 And one more thing I would like to add, Mojo performs the best when fed bit perfect. When I am streaming using Apple Music on my Mac (Volume set to Max), the difference between X3ii and the Mojo is not huge..


----------



## Ike1985

eaglewings said:


> Yep, using the B1..(I ordered my A10 with the B1).. With the Fiio X3ii, A10 sounds like just another good IEM.. But with the Mojo, it sounds phenomenal..
> 
> And one more thing I would like to add, Mojo performs the best when fed bit perfect. When I am streaming using Apple Music on my Mac (Volume set to Max), the difference between X3ii and the Mojo is not huge..


 
  
 Absolutely, before I got mojo I was impressed by my A12's but after Mojo you realize the difference a good DAC can make.  With regard to bit-perfect, it's everything.  If the stream is being upsampled, there is a noticeable drop in audio quality especially sound stage size in all directions.  Which is why I'm so frustrated with android's native upsampling.  I think I've hit end-game with A12 B1 and Mojo.  The only other iem/ciem that interests me is the ADEL bubble, the only other DAP/DAC that would interest me would be an android(w/upsampling disabled) internet capable chord DAP that way I wouldn't have to stack.  I'm addicted to the Chord sound, everything else sounds meh.


----------



## LouisLoh

ike1985 said:


> I use Jriver MC, never liked Audirvana.  Jriver is a pain to learn but once you learn it-it's great.


 
  


lohb said:


> You can also use noSleep app (for closed lid) Audirvana+ and there are 3rd party USB dongles that should work/bridge to Apple remote. Amazing audio in a notebook sling (!).


 

 I'm using BitPerfect now. Is there anything that Audirvana or Jriver offers over that? 
  
 Also, I'm trying to streamline it even further (getting shorter cables). Not that keen on adding more hardware (e.g. Apple Remote). That said, that sounds like a fantastic idea.
  
 If only the Mojo had transport buttons.


----------



## Ike1985

louisloh said:


> I'm using BitPerfect now. Is there anything that Audirvana or Jriver offers over that?
> 
> Also, I'm trying to streamline it even further (getting shorter cables). Not that keen on adding more hardware (e.g. Apple Remote). That said, that sounds like a fantastic idea.
> 
> If only the Mojo had transport buttons.


 
  
 To me, Jriver MC has a better library-type system than Audirvana.  It's more of an iTunes style browsing experience but with tons more options and abilities.  They both do bitperfect output to a DAC.  IMO Jriver is better for the stereophile with a massive collection of music who likes organizing, backing up, tinkering, etc while still having all the audiophile capabilities like running custom plug-ins, solid EQ, various effects, etc.  Audirvana is definitely more intuitive.


----------



## Tympan

Good morning everyone,
  
 My apology if this has been addressed before but it's kind of hard to go through 1171 pages. And yes, I've seen post #3, reading through it one subject at a time. I got 2 questions for you mojoheads
  
 1. I feel like my Apple SE sounds noticeably better as a source (USB + CCK cable) than my 2014 Macbook Air (using same USB cable)!?
 (on macbook air, I switched MIDI settings to various samples between 44 and 768 and couldn't tell any difference. Haven't tried DSD)
  
 2. When using iphone SE, the sound coming out of mojo switches to whatever EQ preset is selected on iphone!?
  
 I thought a DAC was taking lifeless 0 and 1s to convert them into a flavored analogue representation. So my how come the 0 and 1 seem to arrive to mojo's DAC section with what ever flavor my iphone's EQ is set on?
  
 Btw, mojo is no snake oil! Love the illuminated balls as control. And... I cross my fingers, no interference with iphone SE so far.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## Fausty

I just purchased the Mojo, and I am looking for a good pair of IEM's up to $700 that would be a good fit with the Mojo. I don't know if it makes a difference if you own the Mojo to know which IEM's work best. I am relatively new to audiophile in the portable audio sector. I don't want IEM's that have a completely different soundstage than the Mojo, so they are not fighting against sound of the Mojo sound quality since that is why I decided to buy the Mojo over other DAC/AMPS.
  
 I almost decided to buy the Onkyo DP-X1 instead of the Mojo, because of having an iPhone 6s Plus, because I was concerned about having to run my audio files through the stupid CCK chip, and Apple's refusal to use micro usb like 99% of the other phone companies! I ended up deciding to go with the Mojo, because every review of the Mojo's sound quality seemed a little better then the DP-X1. Also, the fact I can use the Mojo with a variety of different audio sources. My question is if I buy a DAP as my audio source what would be a good DAP to use that has a very good UI (possibly Android based for Tidal, and other streaming apps), large storage capacity, and ability to play most file types. Don't want to go crazy on a $$$$DAP. Something under $500. 
  
 Any recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## Ike1985

fausty said:


> I just purchased the Mojo, and I am looking for a good pair of IEM's up to $700 that would be a good fit with the Mojo. I don't know if it makes a difference if you own the Mojo to know which IEM's work best. I am relatively new to audiophile in the portable audio sector. I don't want IEM's that have a completely different soundstage than the Mojo, so they are not fighting against sound of the Mojo sound quality since that is why I decided to buy the Mojo over other DAC/AMPS.
> 
> I almost decided to buy the Onkyo DP-X1 instead of the Mojo, because of having an iPhone 6s Plus, because I was concerned about having to run my audio files through the stupid CCK chip, and Apple's refusal to use micro usb like 99% of the other phone companies! I ended up deciding to go with the Mojo, because every review of the Mojo's sound quality seemed a little better then the DP-X1. Also, the fact I can use the Mojo with a variety of different audio sources. My question is if I buy a DAP as my audio source what would be a good DAP to use that has a very good UI (possibly Android based for Tidal, and other streaming apps), large storage capacity, and ability to play most file types. Don't want to go crazy on a $$$$DAP. Something under $500.
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated!



 
My advice: don't get a dap.  You have one of the best DAP's for pairing with DAC's in the world in the iphone6s plus, it'll send all audio to Mojo from ALL apps bitperfect-Android only does this through certain apps.  The CCK will not downgrade audioquality in any way IMO.  If you really hate the CCK, there are people who are making custom cables to use with Iphone + mojo so you don't have to use CCK.  Take that extra money and put it toward a sick pair of CIEMs.  That'll push your CIEM budget to $1200, $500 + $700.  I can't speak for other CIEMS's but I love my ADEL A12's with the **B1** module(not the S1 module) w/Mojo.  IMO if you're going to spend that kind of money-you should get a custom.  Many companies are using 3D printing now so if your impressions are done correctly by someone competent and who is familiar with doing them for CIEMs, you should have no fit issues.  Also the phone will already do everything you need with regard to apps so you won't be hunting for an external player with android.  Onkyo HF in the appstore will allow you to send any format up to DSD and all of it bit perfect to Mojo.  Plus you'll be carrying around less; phone + dap +mojo vs phone + mojo. 
 If you get CIEMs instead of IEMs, you don't have to mess around with tips-wondering if you have the best sound wih tip x or y since you already have a perfect fit.


----------



## Torq

ike1985 said:


> fausty said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased the Mojo, and I am looking for a good pair of IEM's up to $700 that would be a good fit with the Mojo. I don't know if it makes a difference if you own the Mojo to know which IEM's work best. I am relatively new to audiophile in the portable audio sector. I don't want IEM's that have a completely different soundstage than the Mojo, so they are not fighting against sound of the Mojo sound quality since that is why I decided to buy the Mojo over other DAC/AMPS.
> ...


 
  
 The only real problem with the iPhone as a transport now is available storage.  My paired-down "travel" library comes in at over 400 GB ... so with other stuff I need on the phone, I can, at best, get a 5th of that on the phone itself (using the 128 GB model).  Streaming options help a lot, but they're only viable when you have a useful connection (which rules out about 50% of my typical travel time).
  
 DAPs still have a place here for many.


----------



## Torq

ike1985 said:


> fausty said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased the Mojo, and I am looking for a good pair of IEM's up to $700 that would be a good fit with the Mojo. I don't know if it makes a difference if you own the Mojo to know which IEM's work best. I am relatively new to audiophile in the portable audio sector. I don't want IEM's that have a completely different soundstage than the Mojo, so they are not fighting against sound of the Mojo sound quality since that is why I decided to buy the Mojo over other DAC/AMPS.
> ...


 
  


fausty said:


> I just purchased the Mojo, and I am looking for a good pair of IEM's up to $700 that would be a good fit with the Mojo. I don't know if it makes a difference if you own the Mojo to know which IEM's work best. I am relatively new to audiophile in the portable audio sector. I don't want IEM's that have a completely different soundstage than the Mojo, so they are not fighting against sound of the Mojo sound quality since that is why I decided to buy the Mojo over other DAC/AMPS.
> 
> I almost decided to buy the Onkyo DP-X1 instead of the Mojo, because of having an iPhone 6s Plus, because I was concerned about having to run my audio files through the stupid CCK chip, and Apple's refusal to use micro usb like 99% of the other phone companies! I ended up deciding to go with the Mojo, because every review of the Mojo's sound quality seemed a little better then the DP-X1. Also, the fact I can use the Mojo with a variety of different audio sources. My question is if I buy a DAP as my audio source what would be a good DAP to use that has a very good UI (possibly Android based for Tidal, and other streaming apps), large storage capacity, and ability to play most file types. Don't want to go crazy on a $$$$DAP. Something under $500.
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated!


 
  
 How much storage do you require on the DAP?  There are a lot of good options if you can get away with a single card slot ... that'll give you up to 200GB right now (and 256GB in about a month) plus whatever capacity is built into the DAP.  If you need more than that then things fall apart pretty rapidly.
  
 Also, be aware that using the TIDAL app on Android means you'll be going through Android's forced up-sampling.  You can use UAPP to get around that, but the overall experience there is not as good as with the standard client app.


----------



## VerBla

Had a short question about playing the Mojo while charging: Is it possible to charge the Mojo through a USB splitting cable? My Macbook Pro has only 2 USB ports and I usually use an external USB mouse for about everything I do on it. So I'd like to be able to play the Mojo, use a mouse and charge the Mojo at once. If it's not possible I'd have to use the less optimal solution in using a USB charging adapter and a long cable.


----------



## willowbrook

verbla said:


> Had a short question about playing the Mojo while charging: Is it possible to charge the Mojo through a USB splitting cable? My Macbook Pro has only 2 USB ports and I usually use an external USB mouse for about everything I do on it. So I'd like to be able to play the Mojo, use a mouse and charge the Mojo at once. If it's not possible I'd have to use the less optimal solution in using a USB charging adapter and a long cable.



Mojo needs at least 1A, if your laptop can provide that, usually would need to plug two usb ports into one micro usb to get 1A since most laptops provide 500mA/port. If you are talking about a usb to 2 micro usb splitter, a single usb port will have to provide at least 1A.


----------



## Pedro Dixon

I would buy an external battery charger, bigger the better. The ones made by Anker work great with my Mojo. No problem at all charging while the Mojo is in use.


----------



## VerBla

willowbrook said:


> Mojo needs at least 1A, if your laptop can provide that, usually would need to plug two usb ports into one micro usb to get 1A since most laptops provide 500mA/port. If you are talking about a usb to 2 micro usb splitter, a single usb port will have to provide at least 1A.


 

 I've checked it out in the System Information of my Macbook Pro and found out it provides 1A per USB 3.0 port. Which would probably mean that I can't split it up as both the mouse and the charging of the Mojo would require a certain amount of amperage. Looks like I'll need to resort to a separate USB charger if I want to listen while charging.


----------



## masterpfa

npws said:


> that's a huge dap!


 
 PMSL


----------



## Duncan

Does the iPhone 6s really relay bit perfect without the likes of Onkyo HF player? (more to the point is there native FLAC support now?)


----------



## masterpfa

fausty said:


> I just purchased the Mojo, and I am looking for a good pair of IEM's up to $700 that would be a good fit with the Mojo. I don't know if it makes a difference if you own the Mojo to know which IEM's work best. I am relatively new to audiophile in the portable audio sector. I don't want IEM's that have a completely different soundstage than the Mojo, so they are not fighting against sound of the Mojo sound quality since that is why I decided to buy the Mojo over other DAC/AMPS.
> 
> I almost decided to buy the Onkyo DP-X1 instead of the Mojo, because of having an iPhone 6s Plus, because I was concerned about having to run my audio files through the stupid CCK chip, and Apple's refusal to use micro usb like 99% of the other phone companies! I ended up deciding to go with the Mojo, because every review of the Mojo's sound quality seemed a little better then the DP-X1. Also, the fact I can use the Mojo with a variety of different audio sources. My question is if I buy a DAP as my audio source what would be a good DAP to use that has a very good UI (possibly Android based for Tidal, and other streaming apps), large storage capacity, and ability to play most file types. Don't want to go crazy on a $$$$DAP. Something under $500.
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated!


 
  
*Onkyo DP-X1*

 2 SD card slots can take 200Gb SD cards plus onboard 32Gb
 Can install Tidal
 Plays MQA and if your Mojo runs out of juice a more than capable back up as a stand alone
  
*PIONEER XDP100R*
  
 2 SD card slots can take 200Gb SD cards plus onboard 32Gb
 Can install Tidal
 Plays MQA and if your Mojo runs out of juice a more than capable back up as a stand alone
  
 (These are similar DAPS Onkyo Dual DAC and Dual AMP, Pioneer single DAC and AMP)
  
  
 There maybe other DAP's available that will allow installation of Tidal
  
 BUT

 I don't know of any other DAPs that have Android Play Store, other readers might be able to chip in here.
  
  
 PS





  
 Yes I did read your original ,message.
  
  
  
  
  


ike1985 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree the iPhone is more than capable.
  
  
 But @Fausty any suggestions are limited by two of your requirements

 1. Storage of 400Gb and
 2. Tidal or streaming apps


----------



## salla45

fausty said:


> I just purchased the Mojo, and I am looking for a good pair of IEM's up to $700 that would be a good fit with the Mojo. I don't know if it makes a difference if you own the Mojo to know which IEM's work best. I am relatively new to audiophile in the portable audio sector. I don't want IEM's that have a completely different soundstage than the Mojo, so they are not fighting against sound of the Mojo sound quality since that is why I decided to buy the Mojo over other DAC/AMPS.
> 
> I almost decided to buy the Onkyo DP-X1 instead of the Mojo, because of having an iPhone 6s Plus, because I was concerned about having to run my audio files through the stupid CCK chip, and Apple's refusal to use micro usb like 99% of the other phone companies! I ended up deciding to go with the Mojo, because every review of the Mojo's sound quality seemed a little better then the DP-X1. Also, the fact I can use the Mojo with a variety of different audio sources. My question is if I buy a DAP as my audio source what would be a good DAP to use that has a very good UI (possibly Android based for Tidal, and other streaming apps), large storage capacity, and ability to play most file types. Don't want to go crazy on a $$$$DAP. Something under $500.
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated!


 
 I am enjoying the K3003 IEM's immensely from AKG. A little dated maybe, but all the more chance to get them for a bargain price, perhaps, and with some tweaking they really deliver an otherworldly sound. I have them set up with Comply TS500 tips and the white filters and truly they give the T1's (my go-to over ear headphones) a run for their money.
  
 Ref the front-end, I personally don't like using a phone as an interface for many reasons (glitchy, noisy, prone to interrupting me, poor interface, no dedicated buttons, "it's only a phone!", etc). I am using the FiiO X3ii which pairs well but for the non-standard cabling. Perhaps shop around for the X3 1st gen which you could probably pick up for next to nothing now and uses a standard coaxial out cable. If you do want to go Android, the fiio X7 is a great option, but a bit expensive. It would be great to start to see transport-only DAPs on the market; at least you know your money's not being wasted on an unused DAC and Amp internally  - Oh, and the Ibasso DX90 many people have had great pairings with (almost a perfect match size-wise).
  
 Enjoy the Mojo, it's strengths will only grow on you as you listen more! Each time I listen it's a fresh moment of joy


----------



## Xacxac

duncan said:


> Does the iPhone 6s really relay bit perfect without the likes of Onkyo HF player? (more to the point is there native FLAC support now?)




Onkyo HF supports FLAC. 

The output should be bit perfect, but you never know what really happens. Just assume itb is bit perfect.


----------



## shuto77

fausty said:


> I just purchased the Mojo, and I am looking for a good pair of IEM's up to $700 that would be a good fit with the Mojo. I don't know if it makes a difference if you own the Mojo to know which IEM's work best. I am relatively new to audiophile in the portable audio sector. I don't want IEM's that have a completely different soundstage than the Mojo, so they are not fighting against sound of the Mojo sound quality since that is why I decided to buy the Mojo over other DAC/AMPS.
> 
> I almost decided to buy the Onkyo DP-X1 instead of the Mojo, because of having an iPhone 6s Plus, because I was concerned about having to run my audio files through the stupid CCK chip, and Apple's refusal to use micro usb like 99% of the other phone companies! I ended up deciding to go with the Mojo, because every review of the Mojo's sound quality seemed a little better then the DP-X1. Also, the fact I can use the Mojo with a variety of different audio sources. My question is if I buy a DAP as my audio source what would be a good DAP to use that has a very good UI (possibly Android based for Tidal, and other streaming apps), large storage capacity, and ability to play most file types. Don't want to go crazy on a $$$$DAP. Something under $500.
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated!


 
  
 A cheaper option - and the one I prefer - is to buy a used Samsung Galaxy S4 and strap/velcro/affix it to the Mojo. S4s can be found for under $100 on eBay, can accept up to a 200gb microSD card, and plays nicely with the USB Audio App. As an added bonus, it also has a replaceable battery.
  
 If you go on the Android forums, you may find other used phone recommendations as transports, but all of us like the S4 for this purpose. 
  
 Since you really just need a transport, a decent, relatively recent Android phone is all you need. It's redundant to pay for a separate DAP, especially if you're just going to by-pass the DAP's DAC and AMP to feed the Mojo anyway.


----------



## UNOE

I'm trying to charge the mojo at work and its blinking with purple light every 3 or 4 seconds off then 3 seconds with purple LED on.  Usually when I charge it it stays constant color LED.  What is happening?


----------



## Koolpep

duncan said:


> Does the iPhone 6s really relay bit perfect without the likes of Onkyo HF player? (more to the point is there native FLAC support now?)




As far as I know, yes. 

Native as in the standard music app? Via iTunes? No. That's Alac support, not Flac. But there are plenty of players, like VOX and Onkyo HD etc that allow this.

Cheers.


----------



## miketlse

unoe said:


> I'm trying to charge the mojo at work and its blinking with purple light every 3 or 4 seconds off then 3 seconds with purple LED on.  Usually when I charge it it stays constant color LED.  What is happening?


 
 Reminds me of a post a few weeks ago, where the blinking light was caused by the charger not delivering enough current, so the charging circuit shuts down for a few seconds, then starts up again and tests the current, and then shuts down again. This start charging then stop charging cycle repeats every few seconds ad infinitum, until a more powerful charger is used.
  
 I may be wrong in your case, but search the thread, and hopefully you will find the post by rob watts explaining everything.


----------



## Tympan

x relic x said:


> One of the review members found the included short cable to be the cause of dropouts.


 

 My short included cable was dead on arrival. Never even worked once :/


----------



## x RELIC x

willowbrook said:


> So, I've got a used mojo that is a few months old. Mine lasts approx. 8 hours of continuous play with my IEMs at right below yellow red volume. Played about 2 hours a day on avg. Is this normal or should it last longer since it is advertised as max 10 hours. It seems 8 hours with IEMs is way too short, can only guess how much it would last with full sized cans. Orb brightness is on low.




Yes, 8 hours is normal. Contrary to what you may think, sensitive earphones actually draw more current than high impedance earphones, which need more voltage than current, and will drain the battery faster. I've seen this confirmed in other threads with representatives from FiiO, Questyle, Cayin, and right here by Chord in the Mojo thread.


----------



## x RELIC x

tympan said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> My apology if this has been addressed before but it's kind of hard to go through 1171 pages. And yes, I've seen post #3, reading through it one subject at a time. I got 2 questions for you mojoheads
> 
> ...




2. The EQ is digital manipulation of the data in software before it sends the data to the Mojo to be converted to an analogue signal so it's normal to be active when using the Mojo.


----------



## UNOE

miketlse said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to charge the mojo at work and its blinking with purple light every 3 or 4 seconds off then 3 seconds with purple LED on.  Usually when I charge it it stays constant color LED.  What is happening?
> ...


 
 Yes this seems to be the case.  I was using two different 1A Apple chargers with same results now I have it on a USB portable power battery and it is constant LED.  I thought that I used apple 1A chargers to charge it in the past so I'm not sure why it does not work now?


----------



## miketlse

unoe said:


> Yes this seems to be the case.  I was using two different 1A Apple chargers with same results now I have it on a USB portable power battery and it is constant LED.  I thought that I used apple 1A chargers to charge it in the past so I'm not sure why it does not work now?


 
 Strange,
  
 I thought that it was 1A minimum that is needed, so I would have expected your Apple chargers to work.
 If it keeps happening with the Apple chargers, try a Samsung phone charger, because they provide more current, and are often recommended on this thread.


----------



## Sound Eq

is there anyway at all where we can expand the storage on my iphone 128 giga, and at the same time connect the iphone to the mojo


----------



## Torq

sound eq said:


> is there anyway at all where we can expand the storage on my iphone 128 giga, and at the same time connect the iphone to the mojo




The only way to do it is with a portable WiFi hard drive ... and those require you use the proprietary "Media Browser/Viewer/Player" apps to access the content (which tend to be clunky and naff).


----------



## x RELIC x

sound eq said:


> is there anyway at all where we can expand the storage on my iphone 128 giga, and at the same time connect the iphone to the mojo




http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-add-more-storage-to-an-ios-device/


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-add-more-storage-to-an-ios-device/




Yep, same thing just using SD/microSD cards. It's still functionally a WiFi external drive and still requires a proprietary app to access.


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> Yep, same thing just using SD/microSE cards. It's still functionally a WiFi external drive and still requires a proprietary app to access.




Maybe not for everyone, but it's good to know there _are options_. :wink_face:

My take is, just use a FiiO X5ii or something if wanting more storage. If wanting to stream music then it's another story all together and storage isn't a factor. The size, WiFi, and proprietary app certainly aren't worth the hassle _to me_.


----------



## EagleWings

ike1985 said:


> My advice: don't get a dap.  You have one of the best DAP's for pairing with DAC's in the world in the iphone6s plus, it'll send all audio to Mojo from ALL apps bitperfect-Android only does this through certain apps.  The CCK will not downgrade audioquality in any way IMO.  If you really hate the CCK, there are people who are making custom cables to use with Iphone + mojo so you don't have to use CCK.


 
  
 Is it true that iPhone does bit-perfect always? Even if I am streaming in Apple Music or Spotify? (I need apple music/spotify because, Tidal does not have a large enough collection of my region's music, while apple music and spotify do)


----------



## theveterans

eaglewings said:


> Is it true that iPhone does bit-perfect always? Even if I am streaming in Apple Music or Spotify? (I need apple music/spotify because, Tidal does not have a large enough collection of my region's music, while apple music and spotify do)


 
  
 iOS does not upsample music unlike Android. However, IMO it's only bit-perfect if and only if other notifications are muted since there's no "exclusive mode" AFAIK


----------



## EagleWings

theveterans said:


> iOS does not upsample music unlike Android. However, IMO it's only bit-perfect if and only if other notifications are muted since there's no "exclusive mode" AFAIK




Thanks. As long as it is not messing with the original sample rate, it should be fine for me.


----------



## Lohb

verbla said:


> Had a short question about playing the Mojo while charging: Is it possible to charge the Mojo through a USB splitting cable? My Macbook Pro has only 2 USB ports and I usually use an external USB mouse for about everything I do on it. So I'd like to be able to play the Mojo, use a mouse and charge the Mojo at once. If it's not possible I'd have to use the less optimal solution in using a USB charging adapter and a long cable.


 

 This was posted on the thread recently, just got mine.
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251621203153
 It will be the slowest way to charge and i just look at it as a 'keep alive' option if the MOJO runs out of juice outside. The 1 Amp minimum dedicated charger is the best option to charge it.
  
 Edit:  USB 3 on Apple Macbook Air is actually _up to_ 900mA draw, so not bad !
 Apple computers with USB 3 ports provide:

Up to 900 mA (milliamps) at 5 V (Volts) to most Apple USB peripherals and all USB peripherals not made by Apple in compliance with USB specifications.


----------



## Wyd4

lohb said:


> This was posted on the thread recently, just got mine.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251621203153
> It will be the slowest way to charge and i just look at it as a 'keep alive' option if the MOJO runs out of juice outside. The 1 Amp minimum dedicated charger is the best option to charge it.




I use this cable. Works a charm. I use it while at work. Because I am in and out of meetings all day the mojo gets actually used sporadically. So it actually charges it up enough to keep my alive for the trip home for 2 then the 2 hours back into the office. Haven't had it go flat in a long time.


----------



## pr0b3r

I saw someone last week looking for a DAP. Though not much familiar with this, just sharing. *Opus #1* currently on Massdrop.

*Head-fi Reviews:* http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-opus-opus-1

*Massdrop Link:* https://www.massdrop.com/buy/opus-1-mqs-portable-player


----------



## Drumonron

Thanks to this thread, I was able to order the correct cable for FIIO X3 II to the chord mojo....looking forward to trying the combination.
  
 Thanks, will check back!


----------



## jmills8

pr0b3r said:


> I saw someone last week looking for a DAP. Though not much familiar with this, just sharing. *Opus #1* currently on Massdrop.
> 
> *Head-fi Reviews:* http://www.head-fi.org/products/audio-opus-opus-1
> 
> *Massdrop Link:* https://www.massdrop.com/buy/opus-1-mqs-portable-player


I demoed it four months ago. Its an average sounding dap. It doesnt sound better than :Cowon PD, M, or P1. Not better than AK Jr. , 100II, 120II, Sony ZX100, X5, X7 , DX90 or 80.


----------



## pr0b3r

jmills8 said:


> I demoed it four months ago. Its an average sounding dap. It doesnt sound better than :Cowon PD, M, or P1. Not better than AK Jr. , 100II, 120II, Sony ZX100, X5, X7 , DX90 or 80.


 
  
 So based on your impressions, do you think it is overpriced?


----------



## jmills8

pr0b3r said:


> So based on your impressions, do you think it is overpriced?


Not really over priced cause it does have a lot of features but sound wise was not as I wanted it to sound. Add a Moho well the sound will improve.


----------



## pr0b3r

jmills8 said:


> Not really over priced cause it does have a lot of features but sound wise was not as I wanted it to sound. Add a Moho well the sound will improve.


 
  
 I see. Yeah maybe the price was because of its features and it operates on android also. But the plastic build surely doesn't look attractive to me. I'm using an X3ii with my Mojo and currently satisfied with it. I know many other DAPs would make the Mojo sound better (or vice versa). I'll think of a DAP upgrade when I have the budget and a good target.


----------



## chiseenlo

gnarlsagan said:


> Any decent android file explorer app should be able to open the audio policy file as a text file. But first I would copy the file so that you have a backup. Then make your edits and reboot and test.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't write code and I don't know how android actually uses the audio policy file. I will however be trying this myself soon.




So.. I tried making the modifications to the audio policy file according to this aosp site at the bottom of the page. 

https://source.android.com/devices/audio/usb.html

.. And my phone wouldn't boot. Ha ha.. I refreshed via odin and all is good again. In net, it does something, just need to figure out what to modify with. Like I said the mojo shows red light through lg g3 (d858hk; 6.0.1) via spotify unfortunately, I was gonna check the audio policy from that and copy it but that phone is now a dud for some other unrelated reason. 

If anyone has an lg g3 running marshmallow that it works for them too?

If youre gonna try this, do a nand backup first.


----------



## jmills8

pr0b3r said:


> I see. Yeah maybe the price was because of its features and it operates on android also. But the plastic build surely doesn't look attractive to me. I'm using an X3ii with my Mojo and currently satisfied with it. I know many other DAPs would make the Mojo sound better (or vice versa). I'll think of a DAP upgrade when I have the budget and a good target.


Not Android. Cayin I5 will be Android.


----------



## maxh22

chiseenlo said:


> So.. I tried making the modifications to the audio policy file according to this aosp site at the bottom of the page.
> 
> https://source.android.com/devices/audio/usb.html
> 
> ...


 
 Were you trying to remove the native android upsampling to make android output bitperfect data?


----------



## gnarlsagan

chiseenlo said:


> So.. I tried making the modifications to the audio policy file according to this aosp site at the bottom of the page.
> 
> https://source.android.com/devices/audio/usb.html
> 
> ...




Still don't have a Mojo to actually test, but I did change the AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_USB_DEVICE setting in the audio_player.conf file to 44100 with no ill effects. My Nexus 5 booted up with no issue, and the setting stuck. However, I can't be sure if it will actually have any effect until I can test it on a Mojo. Should be soon. 




maxh22 said:


> Were you trying to remove the native android upsampling to make android output bitperfect data?




Yes this is what we are trying to accomplish.


----------



## Ike1985

Thank you to everyone trying to get your android devices to output bitperfect! I am very grateful, some of you have even bricked your devices. Please keep us updated.


----------



## maxh22

gnarlsagan said:


> Still don't have a Mojo to actually test, but I did change the AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_USB_DEVICE setting in the audio_player.conf file to 44100 with no ill effects. My Nexus 5 booted up with no issue, and the setting stuck. However, I can't be sure if it will actually have any effect until I can test it on a Mojo. Should be soon.
> Yes this is what we are trying to accomplish.


 
  
 Can you tell me how you changed the settings? I have an old GS4 laying around and I'm willing to sacrifice it in order to benefit the community. UAPP is decent but not as good as the Tidal interface so if there is a way to outpit bitperfect data from an android phone natively then that would be great!


----------



## gnarlsagan

maxh22 said:


> Can you tell me how you changed the settings? I have an old GS4 laying around and I'm willing to sacrifice it in order to benefit the community. UAPP is decent but not as good as the Tidal interface so if there is a way to outpit bitperfect data from an android phone natively then that would be great!




Sure. First you need to be rooted. Then use a file browser app (I use Root Browser which is free) to navigate to /system/etc/. In the /etc/ folder you will a file called audio_policy.conf. You can open that file with Root Browser's own built in text editor. There are sections in that file containing entries that look like this:

usb {
 outputs {
 usb_accessory {
 sampling_rates 44100
 channel_masks AUDIO_CHANNEL_OUT_STEREO
 formats AUDIO_FORMAT_PCM_16_BIT
 devices AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_USB_ACCESSORY



Not all of those sections say 44100. Some say dynamic like this:

usb_device {
 sampling_rates dynamic
 channel_masks dynamic
 formats dynamic
 devices AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_USB_DEVICE



All I did was change the "dynamic" to 44100. Again, I'm just tinkering here, so please realize this could totally not work and brick your phone like the previous poster. Have a backup if you try this. That said, I had no issue, but I do not know if it actually works.

Edit: I'm on Android 6.0.1, which could make a big difference, as could being on a skinned Android version like the LG G3. If this doesn't work when I get my Mojo, I will also try using Android N.


----------



## michaelgordon

Quick question for anyone with DP-X1 & Mojo.
  
 Whats the connection is it OTG and does this work well?  Would i need to play with the andriod setting or does it just work?  looking at possibly getting the DP-X1 as a new transport but i have a Cayin N6 and perhaps this is a little bit overkill so the DP-X1 would def be overkill


----------



## Torq

michaelgordon said:


> Quick question for anyone with DP-X1 & Mojo.
> 
> Whats the connection is it OTG and does this work well?  Would i need to play with the andriod setting or does it just work?  looking at possibly getting the DP-X1 as a new transport but i have a Cayin N6 and perhaps this is a little bit overkill so the DP-X1 would def be overkill


 

 Yes, you need an OTG cable.  You can either use the ones that give you a full-size USB connector "dongle", or the "micro USB to micro USB" versions (like this one) - but it must be an OTG configuration.
  
 If you're *only* using the built-in Music player application then just plugging in the Mojo and powering it on will give you a prompt from the player regarding the reported capabilities of the Mojo.  You'll also get a message asking if you want to launch that player when the DAC is connected (that's not what it "says", but that is what that message "means").
  
 If you're using other music players as well, such as UAPP, Tidal or Spotify etc. then you sometimes have to mess around to get the player you have been using to "let go of" the DAC.  UAPP always seems to exit cleanly and frees up the DAC for other players.  The built-in music player is much more reluctant to let go of the DAC connection and usually has to be manually killed - and sometimes has required powering the player off and on again to make the DAC available for other players.
  
 So, in short, using multiple players with an external DAC can be fiddly in terms of getting them to pick up the DAC.  Sometimes it works flawlessly, others it winds up needing a reboot.  This is not a specific DP-X1 issues, nor is it a Mojo-only issue - it's just the nature of the current state of audio on Android.
  
 Bear in mind that, unless you're using the built-in player or UAPP then everything going to the Mojo is going to get up sampled to 192 KHz by Android.


----------



## masterpfa

michaelgordon said:


> Quick question for anyone with DP-X1 & Mojo.
> 
> Whats the connection is it OTG and does this work well?  Would i need to play with the andriod setting or does it just work?  looking at possibly getting the DP-X1 as a new transport but i have a Cayin N6 and perhaps this is a little bit overkill so the DP-X1 would def be overkill


 
 The connection needed between the DP-X1 and Mojo would be an OTG cable preferably Micro USB Male Type B to Micro USB Male Type B.
 When you connect this device to the Mojo or any other USB DAC you should get the following  prompt
  

  
 The picture above is the native Music app on the DP-X1

 If using apps such as UAPP, Hiby, Onkyo etc they will have a similar toast come up such as


  
 The prompts above you would normally get on all Android devices if they are compatible with USB Audio out and OTG
  
  
  


>


----------



## masterpfa

torq said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I swear I wasn't meaning to duplicate you message and reply but it appears I have

 In my defence  I have only seen your post once I submitted mine above


----------



## Torq

masterpfa said:


> I swear I wasn't meaning to duplicate you message and reply but it appears I have
> 
> In my defence  I have only seen your post once I submitted mine above


 

 It happens!  At least we're saying the same thing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You've shown the two prompts I was thinking about ... for some reason I was thinking it was just one prompt, but now I remember getting both.  Initially I had said yes to both players automatically launching when the DAC was attached, which caused all kinds of confusion until I realized what I'd done (both players would launch, and it was pretty much random as to which "captured" the Mojo ... and sometimes neither would).


----------



## masterpfa

torq said:


> It happens!  At least we're saying the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I found the same
 I sometimes get the same prompt for the same app several times

 Android oh Android "Sort it out"


----------



## michaelgordon

Cheers guys, icouldnt work it out with no optical or coax out then i figured its andriod must be OTG
  
 I was hoping to get away from using UAPP as i didnt like the app on my phone.  Does the x1 have Onkyo HF player as standard as i dont want the up sampling from android  (i would have thought that would be the default app) or is it paid for?
  
 Wish my phone didnt have interference would be so much easier.


----------



## maxh22

gnarlsagan said:


> Sure. First you need to be rooted. Then use a file browser app (I use Root Browser which is free) to navigate to /system/etc/. In the /etc/ folder you will a file called audio_policy.conf. You can open that file with Root Browser's own built in text editor. There are sections in that file containing entries that look like this:
> 
> usb {
> outputs {
> ...


 
  
  
 There is something weird going on. 
  
 When I connect my GS4 to the Mojo, the frequencie rate shows light purple or 768. On my V10 it shows dark blue or 192. It should be red if the signal is bitperfect.Changing the settings didn't appear to do anything Hmmmm..


----------



## gnarlsagan

maxh22 said:


> There is something weird going on.
> 
> When I connect my GS4 to the Mojo, the frequencie rate shows light purple or 768. On my V10 it shows dark blue or 192. It should be red if the signal is bitperfect.Changing the settings didn't appear to do anything Hmmmm..




Interesting. Did you save and reboot and make sure the settings stuck? Maybe it's another entry...


----------



## maxh22

gnarlsagan said:


> Interesting. Did you save and reboot and make sure the settings stuck? Maybe it's another entry...


 
 Yes I checked, saved, and restarted the phone. The result is the same. Do you know why the Mojo is showing a purple light? Is android somehow upsampling to 768?


----------



## essentiale

Question.. Does a 3.5mm TRRS cable work with the mojo?

Nvm I read it's TRS only..


----------



## x RELIC x

essentiale said:


> Question.. Does a 3.5mm TRRS cable work with the mojo?




No. Mojo is SE only, and it doesn't require balanced output to compensate for upstream shortcomings. Rob has an informative post on the matter that is quoted in the third post of this thread for more info. If you are thinking 3.5mm TRRS for in-line remote control that is also not possible with the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> Yes I checked, saved, and restarted the phone. The result is the same. Do you know why the Mojo is showing a purple light? Is android somehow upsampling to 768?




Android up-samples to 192 kHz, which is what your pic shows.

See 192 kHz on the Mojo Box...


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> Yes I checked, saved, and restarted the phone. The result is the same. Do you know why the Mojo is showing a purple light? Is android somehow upsampling to 768?


Besides the light show, how does it sounds to you ?


----------



## gnarlsagan

maxh22 said:


> Yes I checked, saved, and restarted the phone. The result is the same. Do you know why the Mojo is showing a purple light? Is android somehow upsampling to 768?




Maybe see if the app Audio Buffer Size can tell you anything useful. It measures output sampling rate. It takes about two minutes to fully run.

Also, I'm not convinced Android actually upsamples to 192k. Is there any other source of that info besides the light color on the Mojo? The audio_policy.conf file doesn't go past 48k, and the Audio Buffer Size app tells me my output is 48k. I'll try to dig up more info.


----------



## maxh22

x relic x said:


> Android up-samples to 192 kHz, which is what your pic shows.
> 
> See 192 kHz on the Mojo Box...




The light is actually purple not dark blue. For some reason my camera isn't picking up the colors right.


----------



## gnarlsagan

There's another file in /system/etc/ that might be worth looking into: media_codecs_google_audio.xml. Seems to have relevant settings contained therein.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> The light is actually purple not dark blue. For some reason my camera isn't picking up the colors right.




I noticed the colours appear to change depending on the viewing angle, or they aren't exactly accurate to the printed colours on the box. Have you compared to an actual 768 file? The colour it would show would be a very desaturated violet, no where near as 'blue' as what your pic shows. It just doesn't make sense that your Android phone would up-sample to that high a sampling rate._ I'm not even sure it would be capable_. The most likely scenario is that it's just a different colour than you expect for 192 kHz.

Edit: You can call the 192 colour on the box _slightly_ purple in colour and 352 and 384 a different shade of purple.


----------



## x RELIC x

gnarlsagan said:


> Maybe see if the app Audio Buffer Size can tell you anything useful. It measures output sampling rate. It takes about two minutes to fully run.
> 
> Also, I'm not convinced Android actually upsamples to 192k. Is there any other source of that info besides the light color on the Mojo? The audio_policy.conf file doesn't go past 48k, and the Audio Buffer Size app tells me my output is 48k. I'll try to dig up more info.




Mojo just shows what it receives.


----------



## maxh22

x relic x said:


> I noticed the colours appear to change depending on the viewing angle, or they aren't exactly accurate to the printed colours on the box. Have you compared to an actual 768 file? The colour it would show would be a very desaturated violet, no where near as 'blue' as what your pic shows. It just doesn't make sense that your Android phone would up-sample to that high a sampling rate._ I'm not even sure it would be capable_. The most likely scenario is that it's just a different colour than you expect for 192 kHz.
> 
> Edit: You can call the 192 colour on the box _slightly_ purple in colour and 352 and 384 a different shade of purple.




I know how the 192 dark blue color looks because I was using it in the beginning before I started using UAPP due to your recommendation. The Mojo shows a purple light indicating 768 but for some reason it does not play music through the gs4. Could it be because it's running android 5.0.1? It appears to be the latest version on that device.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> I know how the 192 dark blue color looks because I was using it in the beginning before I started using UAPP due to your recommendation. The Mojo shows a purple light indicating 768 but for some reason it does not play music through the gs4. Could it be because it's running android 5.0.1? It appears to be the latest version on that device.




Ah, I hadn't realized you already identified the colour using a different app. Your pic just looks like it should for 192kHz is all. Also, you may have me confused with someone else as I actually don't use Android and don't recall ever recommending any apps for it.

Edit:

Here's my Mojo sampling rate ball colour showing 192kHz vs 384kHz (not that I ever use 384kHz normally). The colours are VERY close.

*192kHz out of Audirvana+:*




*384kHz out of Audirvana+:*




I'd say anyone would be hard pressed to tell the difference without doing a side by side visual comparison.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone know the *mA* rating output of the MOJO, not in the spec., though I guess it can be derived from the spec. 
Was just looking at Aune B1 with its 2 current settings switch '20 mA/ 40mA' and how it affects battery life by reducing it by half at the 40mA settings from 10 hours to 5.
  
 Output Power @ 1KHz
 600 OHMS 35mW
 8 OHMS 720mW
 Output Impedance: 0.075
 Dynamic Range of 125dB
 THD @ 3v - 0.00017%
 4 Hours Charge Provides [up to] 10 Hours Play Time


----------



## maxh22

x relic x said:


> Ah, I hadn't realized you already identified the colour using a different app. Your pic just looks like it should for 192kHz is all. Also, you may have me confused with someone else as I actually don't use Android and don't recall ever recommending any apps for it.




You're right It was actually Mython who told me about UAPP. Both of you are active members on this thread, I must have mixed the two of you up haha.

I may root my V10 if I can't get the s4 to work with the mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> You're right It was actually Mython who told me about UAPP. Both of you are active members on this thread, I must have mixed the two of you up haha.
> 
> I may root my V10 if I can't get the s4 to work with the mojo.




I did an edit to my last post that may help you see the exact difference between the two sampling rate colours. You might want to check it out. :wink_face:


----------



## audi0nick128

maxh22 said:


> Yes I checked, saved, and restarted the phone. The result is the same. Do you know why the Mojo is showing a purple light? Is android somehow upsampling to 768?




Is this a FAW OTG hybrid cable with ferrit cores?


----------



## masterpfa

gnarlsagan said:


> There's another file in /system/etc/ that might be worth looking into: media_codecs_google_audio.xml. Seems to have relevant settings contained therein.


 
 Who knows what Android have done. I tried reading this and this

 I'm still none the wiser


----------



## Duy Le

I use the ferrite choke for my coaxial cable. I don't know how to describe the sound but I like it


----------



## VerBla

Have you guys who are trying to undo the Android upsampling looked at the Fiio X7's custom Android firmware? I guess Fiio will have removed the upsampling. I'm not sure how much it can help, but I thought can't hurt suggesting it


----------



## willowbrook

duy le said:


> I use the ferrite choke for my coaxial cable. I don't know how to describe the sound but I like it


 
 The sound is exactly the same whether you add in that choke or not...it serves to strip out RFI and EMI.


----------



## Anwer

I'm using Wasapi in Foobar and MPC-Be in exclusive mode. When either of them is playing something, no other sound comes from all other Windows software, except for Google Chrome (Youtube for example). How is it possible? Does Chrome support Wasapi?
  
 Please note that I have already set the Mojo (through SPDIF) as default sound device and enabled the exclusive settings.


----------



## Arpiben

lohb said:


> Anyone know the *mA* rating output of the MOJO, not in the spec., though I guess it can be derived from the spec.
> Was just looking at Aune B1 with its 2 current settings switch '20 mA/ 40mA' and how it affects battery life by reducing it by half at the 40mA settings from 10 hours to 5.
> 
> Output Power @ 1KHz
> ...


 

 Mojo's output current depends on the load as any amplifier.
 Since, by maths, P=U*I & U=R*I,you can actually retrieve your current from Sandalaudio's curve below:
  
  

 For example, with my ETHER C & DUM cable ( R=22 Ohms) the maximum output voltage before clipping is 9.92 Vpp (ppeak to peak) or 3,5 Vrms (=9.92/2/1.414).
 Therefore it brings a maximum current of 450mA or 160mA rms.
  
 Please do note that Mojo is a very powerful amplifier with even more output power than most of portable amplifiers.
 IMHO, your Aune B1, will probably bring its own colour to sound but surely not more power for driving any headphones.
  
 Personnally I am quietly awaiting for ALO Audio Continental V5 who should bring roughly twice Mojo's output power as well as its own coloration.


----------



## willowbrook

anwer said:


> I'm using Wasapi in Foobar and MPC-Be in exclusive mode. When either of them is playing something, no other sound comes from all other Windows software, except for Google Chrome (Youtube for example). How is it possible? Does Chrome support Wasapi?
> 
> Please note that I have already set the Mojo (through SPDIF) as default sound device and enabled the exclusive settings.


 
 Check the sound bar on your taskbar. If in true exclusive mode, the volume (green bar) should not appear. You should not have control over Windows volume either.
  
 It might also be that it is in exclusive mode only during playback. On my laptop, Chromes plays the laptop's speakers if my mojo is in exclusive mode.


----------



## jmills8

arpiben said:


> Mojo's output current depends on the load as any amplifier.
> Since, by maths, P=U*I & U=R*I,you can actually retrieve your current from Sandalaudio's curve below:
> 
> 
> ...


 Using the word "coloration" are you implying loss of details or just that adding an amp one will get more good to the music?


----------



## Anwer

willowbrook said:


> Check the sound bar on your taskbar. If in true exclusive mode, the volume (green bar) should not appear. You should not have control over Windows volume either.
> 
> It might also be that it is in exclusive mode only during playback. On my laptop, Chromes plays the laptop's speakers if my mojo is in exclusive mode.


 
  
 There is indeed no volume green bar when playing music from Foobar and Windows volume controls are unavailable.


----------



## willowbrook

anwer said:


> There is indeed no volume green bar when playing music from Foobar and Windows volume controls are unavailable.


 
 Very weird...chrome should not be playing on your mojo while it is in exclusive mode...


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Using the word "coloration" are you implying loss of details or just that adding an amp one will get more good to the music?




Considering the Mojo's headphone out is basically the DACs line-out with digital volume control (like the Hugo, Hugo TT, and DAVE) you just can't get more transparent to the source than that. Any amp added will also adds its own distortions (loss of transparency) which may change the sound depending on the capabilities of the amp. Being a tube amp the Cv5 will more than likely have its own 'flavour' and 'colouration'.

For sonic flavour there is nothing wrong with that, it just isn't the ultimate in transparency when using Chord DACs vs their own headphone out, if that's what you are after.


----------



## Anwer

willowbrook said:


> Very weird...chrome should not be playing on your mojo while it is in exclusive mode...


 
 I'm very sorry, I just double checked again and edited my last post. So here are my findings :
  
 When Foobar (or MPC-HC) plays music, Chrome switches to the laptop speakers.
  
 As soon as you close Foobar (or MPC-HC) and refresh the YT page, Chrome sends the sound through the Mojo to my headphones.
  
 So I guess everything is in order


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Considering the Mojo's headphone out is basically the DACs line-out with digital volume control (like the Hugo, Hugo TT, and DAVE) you just can't get more transparent to the source than that. Any amp added will also adds its own distortions which may change the sound depending on the capabilities of the amp. Being a tube amp the Cv5 will more than likely have its own 'flavour' and 'colouration'.


 Thanks for the reply. By adding "color" that can be a bonus or being able to enjoy the added "color".


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Thanks for the reply. By adding "color" that can be a bonus or being able to enjoy the added "color".




Exactly why I said nothing wrong with it. You asked about loss of details though. Distortion will lose detail but whether you hear it, or whether it's important is up to the individual :wink_face:


----------



## willowbrook

anwer said:


> I'm very sorry, I just double checked again and edited my last post. So here are my findings :
> 
> When Foobar (or MPC-HC) plays music, Chrome switches to the laptop speakers.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, that's how it should be ^^


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> Considering the Mojo's headphone out is basically the DACs line-out with digital volume control (like the Hugo, Hugo TT, and DAVE) you just can't get more transparent to the source than that. Any amp added will also adds its own distortions (loss of transparency) which may change the sound depending on the capabilities of the amp. Being a tube amp the Cv5 will more than likely have its own 'flavour' and 'colouration'.
> 
> For sonic flavour there is nothing wrong with that, it just isn't the ultimate in transparency when using Chord DACs vs their own headphone out, if that's what you are after.


 

 Nothing to add that was my meaning. Thanks @xRelicx.


----------



## Fausty

I actually checked out 1964 Ears. There definitely nice, but 2K for the 12's are a little steep for me. Have you heard anything about the UE Pro line of CIEM's? After replies, and more research I am definitely not getting a DAP.
 Thanks.


----------



## Fausty

I currently do not have over 128gb of HI-Res audio files, so my iPhone will work. Thanks.


----------



## puga74

audionewbi said:


> Any ortofon e-q8 owners? If not you guys are missing out big time. Finally a pairing that brings the best of e-Q8. I had mix result with everything including HUGO but finally a match.
> e-Q8 is very sensitive to poor amplification, it will distored badly if it isn't happy.


 
 I am having hissing with the e-q8 when there is no song playing on my chord mojo, is it the same with your setup?


----------



## maxh22

audi0nick128 said:


> Is this a FAW OTG hybrid cable with ferrit cores?




No it's just a regular micro usb cable with some silver in it.


----------



## music4mhell

maxh22 said:


> audi0nick128 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a FAW OTG hybrid cable with ferrit cores?
> ...


do you feel any sound quality difference between other micros usb cable and silver one ?


----------



## maxh22

music4mhell said:


> do you feel any sound quality difference between other micros usb cable and silver one ?


 
 It's hard to say for certain how much of a sonic difference there is but this cable feels more durable and the connection doesn't drop out when I move my phone around unlike the last cable. This cable was only $30 but Moon audio has more expensive cables that can cost up to $110. Those should provide a greater sonic difference.


----------



## audi0nick128

I have a Forza Audio Works 7N Cryo OCC copper/silver hybrid cable to connect my phone to mojo and the improvements are noticeable in every area... Bass definition/impact, details/micro details and the clarity are impressive... 
 Before I was using a 12 € OTG cable... And the investment of 75€, shipping to Germany included are more than worth the extra cost. 
Cheers


----------



## maxh22

Here's the cable:

http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=55


----------



## audi0nick128

Ah OK I spotted the cable correctly after all. 
I wouldn't call it a regular cable with some silver  
For me it improved the sound a lot. 

BTW does anyone know if Mython is taking a well deserved holiday?... 

Cheers


----------



## rocketron

puga74 said:


> I am having hissing with the e-q8 when there is no song playing on my chord mojo, is it the same with your setup?



I have no hiss at all with Mojo and EQ-8. Try adding a Vorzuge Pure II amp to the EQ-8 and really make them sing


----------



## maxh22

audi0nick128 said:


> Ah OK I spotted the cable correctly after all.
> I wouldn't call it a regular cable with some silver
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Your cable has more silver, that could be why there was a bigger improvement for you.  At times there appeared to be more micro detail using the silver cable but when I tried to A/B test with a regular cable both sounded pretty good. I just prefer the silver one since it makes a more stable connection and is smaller in size so easier to transport.


----------



## audi0nick128

My cable is 30cm long. This might be the reason, since I believe a certain length is beneficial for an audio USB cable. 
What Cans are you using? 

Cheers


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> BTW does anyone know if Mython is taking a well deserved holiday?...


 
  
 I wish!
  
 Just been busy, recently, plus my notebook screen cracked, so I'm having to hook it up to my flatscreen TV, via HDMI, just to type this, which is a PITA.
  
 If you feel I have missed updating something, feel free to PM me, but I did read-through the 143 newest posts in the thread, a few hours ago, and didn't notice anything specifically update-worthy.


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> I wish!
> 
> Just been busy, recently, plus my notebook screen cracked, so I'm having to hook it up to my flatscreen TV, via HDMI, just to type this, which is a PITA.
> 
> If you feel I have missed updating something, feel free to PM me, but I did read-through the 143 newest posts in the thread, a few hours ago, and didn't notice anything specifically update-worthy.




A cracked laptop screen SUCKS. I managed to crack my laptop screen from the outside and then had it in a bag with a bottle leaking fluid... 2 times... It was just water and I managed to dry it with a blow dryer... 

Anyway good to hear that other than a cracked screen everything is fine... The thread just isn't the same without you


----------



## maxh22

audi0nick128 said:


> My cable is 30cm long. This might be the reason, since I believe a certain length is beneficial for an audio USB cable.
> What Cans are you using?
> 
> Cheers


 
 My cable is 10cm long. Usually the shorter the cable the better. But 30 cm is a more comfortable length for at home listening. I'm mainly using the Mojo with the HD 700's, hbu?


----------



## audi0nick128

I am listening mainly with Audio technica ath w1000x/Mojo. 
I am not the cable expert, just interested in the field. The thing with a certain minimal length (20cm) of an USB cable purposed for audio transport comes from the guy from Curious Cables, which is also a highly acclaimed Cable. 

Cheers


----------



## puga74

rocketron said:


> I have no hiss at all with Mojo and EQ-8. Try adding a Vorzuge Pure II amp to the EQ-8 and really make them sing




Thanks. Looks like my mojo is defective or my ocd is just too much. Just tried again on a very silent room and my unit has hiss on my e-q8. Not noticable though when playing songs. On my fidue a83, there is no hiss at all. For my dunu 2000j, there is also hiss but way less than on my e-q8. Have you tried listening on your mojo with the e-q8 on a dead silent environment?

On your vorzuge, there's no hiss on your e-q8？Also, how's the sound quality between the mojo vs verzuge on the e-q8？


----------



## music4mhell

maxh22 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > do you feel any sound quality difference between other micros usb cable and silver one ?
> ...


 
 Did you buy from Penonaudio ?


----------



## NPWS

Hi,
 I want to ask, how to set setting in foobar2000 to play native dsd via mojo?
 I already doing all I can do, after googling for some moments, still can't solve my problem playing dsd files from my laptop.
 please enlighten me
 thanks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EagleWings

puga74 said:


> Thanks. Looks like my mojo is defective or my ocd is just too much. Just tried again on a very silent room and my unit has hiss on my e-q8. Not noticable though when playing songs. On my fidue a83, there is no hiss at all. For my dunu 2000j, there is also hiss but way less than on my e-q8. Have you tried listening on your mojo with the e-q8 on a dead silent environment?
> 
> On your vorzuge, there's no hiss on your e-q8？Also, how's the sound quality between the mojo vs verzuge on the e-q8？


 
  
 Puga, I do not own a an E-Q8, but my 64-Audio A10 IEM has an impedance of 18 Ohm and a sensitivity of 117 dB and I can hear a hiss through Mojo. So, the chances are, the E-Q8 does have a hiss because its impedance is rated at 12 Ohm. Unless the sensitivity of the E-Q8 is far less than 110 dB (couldn't find the exact sensitivity rating of E-Q8), I don't think your Mojo is a faulty unit..


----------



## maxh22

music4mhell said:


> Did you buy from Penonaudio ?




Yup


----------



## music4mhell

maxh22 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Did you buy from Penonaudio ?
> ...


 
 i also ordered it, it's on the way


----------



## EagleWings

Some pics of my A10 and Mojo:


----------



## Trebor1966

The usb interconnect transports the digital sgnal to the DAC. The signals are 0 and 1. The signal can be valid or can be wrong, but never can be improved by the cable material. A interconnect from a DAC to an amplifier can colour the sound after the analog conversion is done.


----------



## audi0nick128

trebor1966 said:


> The usb interconnect transports the digital sgnal to the DAC. The signals are 0 and 1. The signal can be valid or can be wrong, but never can be improved by the cable material. A interconnect from a DAC to an amplifier can colour the sound after the analog conversion is done.




That took long  ... 
Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.
This is a very complicated case, Maude. You know, a lotta ins, lotta outs, lotta what-have-you's 
Well but seriously for me the changes are very real and audible to anyone with proper hearing... You know, that's just my opinion... 
Did you make comparisons yourself or is your opinion based on block knowledge? 
Doesn't mean to come of rude, it's just that sometimes things you thought you know are true, because a overwhelming majority believes they are, turn out to be false after all...
Audio transport via USB is a handshake live stream thingies... So timing is important there, I think I know someone who could tell a thing or two about the importance of timing... 
Now I am done. 
Cheers


----------



## Mython

trebor1966 said:


> The usb interconnect transports the digital sgnal to the DAC. The signals are 0 and 1. The signal can be valid or can be wrong, but never can be improved by the cable material. A interconnect from a DAC to an amplifier can colour the sound after the analog conversion is done.


 
  
  
 LOL - perhaps you should stop-by_ *the DAVE thread*_,  some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 As for the Mojo thread, here are some of Rob Watts' thoughts on the matter (this, and more, can be found in *post #3*, under the sub-topic 'Informative posts by Rob Watts', which I thoroughly recommend reading, when you can spare the time):
  


rob watts said:


> hiflight said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport
> ...


 
  
  
 FWIW, I don't _fundamentally_ disagree with you, @Trebor1966 - it's just that life isn't always so simple as it 'theoretically' seems it 'should' be.
  
 That's either a PITA, or it just makes life that bit more interesting, depending on one's attitude towards it!


----------



## x RELIC x

trebor1966 said:


> The usb interconnect transports the digital sgnal to the DAC. The signals are 0 and 1. The signal can be valid or can be wrong, but never can be improved by the cable material. A interconnect from a DAC to an amplifier can colour the sound after the analog conversion is done.




There aren't magical 0's and 1's, and they aren't floating around in a wonderful realm of numbers, they are just a term we use for a state of on/off, +/-, yes/no, whatever you want to call it. They are a representation of something as _sampled data_ (which is really all digital means - sampled data) stored in a physical medium whether it's magnetic (positive or negative) or solid state storage (voltage gates), or optical disk. The sampled data needs to travel along PCB traces and cables represented as voltage/current which can pick up noise through RF/EMI interference generated by an electrical devices' own internal hardware (computer, cd transport, etc.), or external sources like a cell phone, microwave, WiFi, etc.. There is plenty of opportunity for noise to affect the DAC, even from the power source, and after it leaves the DAC as a continuous analogue (non sampled) signal. The cable debate is often a heated discussion and in a perfect world the sampled data would simply be transferred along the cable with no extra electrical noise added to the signal. We don't live in a perfect world.

What started the cable comment anyway?


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> Puga, I do not own a an E-Q8, but my 64-Audio A10 IEM has an impedance of 18 Ohm and a sensitivity of 117 dB and I can hear a hiss through Mojo. So, the chances are, the E-Q8 does have a hiss because its impedance is rated at 12 Ohm. Unless the sensitivity of the E-Q8 is far less than 110 dB (couldn't find the exact sensitivity rating of E-Q8), I don't think your Mojo is a faulty unit..


 
 I don't think that it is an issue with the Mojo. There are quite a few posts on this thread relating to hiss, and there seem to be two main causes:
  
 1 - Some people still have excellent hearing, enabling them still to hear low levels of hiss
 2 - The more sensitive phones (like Puga74s, and the SE846 rated at 9 ohms) are able to detect the very low levels of hiss - the less sensitive phones cannot detect such low levels of hiss (but inevitably their higher impedances make them harder to drive). It seems like a bit of a trade-off, sensitivity and ease to drive v detectable level of hiss


----------



## audi0nick128

I think it was me, drooling about my new cable


----------



## x RELIC x

audi0nick128 said:


> I think it was me, drooling about my new cable




Ah. You do seem a bit enthusiastic about it.... :wink_face:

With that, signing off!


----------



## Ike1985

miketlse said:


> I don't think that it is an issue with the Mojo. There are quite a few posts on this thread relating to hiss, and there seem to be two main causes:
> 
> 1 - Some people still have excellent hearing, enabling them still to hear low levels of hiss
> 2 - The more sensitive phones (like Puga74s, and the SE846 rated at 9 ohms) are able to detect the very low levels of hiss - the less sensitive phones cannot detect such low levels of hiss (but inevitably their higher impedances make them harder to drive). It seems like a bit of a trade-off, sensitivity and ease to drive v detectable level of hiss


 
  
 I have the A12's which have the same impedance, no hiss for me.  Personally, I think hiss has more to do with people's ears for the most part except in cases where it's well documented with specific ciem's like the zeus.


----------



## audi0nick128

x relic x said:


> Ah. You do seem a bit enthusiastic about it.... :wink_face:
> 
> With that, signing off!




Well just allow a little joy in my life , will you?


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. You do seem a bit enthusiastic about it....
> ...


 
  
 OK, OK; just as long as it's _'*Mo*bile *Jo*y'_...


----------



## Light - Man

audi0nick128 said:


> That took long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol, I happen to also agree, from my own experience even digital cables can affect the sound, IMO.
  
 Cable debates always seem to have the same outcome! 
  
 P.S. Perhaps it is best that we leave all the drooling to your pets.


----------



## Trebor1966

light - man said:


> Lol, I happen to also agree, from my own experience even digital cables can affect the sound, IMO.
> 
> Cable debates always seem to have the same outcome!
> 
> P.S. Perhaps it is best that we leave all the drooling to your pets.


 
  
 Okay - you convinced me personally to give the influence of digital interconnects a try.
 What would be the perfect OTG cable in terms of sound improvement to connect a android phone to mojo?
 oxygenfree, silver, gold, shielded?


----------



## Mython

trebor1966 said:


> Okay - you convinced me personally to give the influence of digital interconnects a try.
> What would be the perfect OTG cable in terms of sound improvement to connect a android phone to mojo?
> oxygenfree, silver, gold, shielded?


 
  
  
 Above all other considerations, the most important, for use between an Android phone and Mojo, would be _shielded._
  
 Ferrite chokes can also be helpful in minimising the potential influence of RF.


----------



## Trebor1966

when setting the phone to flight modus i think shielding isn't necessary, or?


----------



## Mython

trebor1966 said:


> when setting the phone to flight modus i think shielding isn't necessary, or?


 
  
  
 OK, if you're using the phone in flight mode, then you're correct - RF shielding will be much less important_ (although still not irrelevant)_


----------



## NuntiusMortis

Here's my change to my audio_policy.conf file:
  
       usb_device {
         sampling_rates 44100|48000
         channel_masks AUDIO_CHANNEL_OUT_STEREO
         formats AUDIO_FORMAT_PCM|AUDIO_FORMAT_MP3|AUDIO_FORMAT_AAC
         devices AUDIO_DEVICE_OUT_USB_DEVICE
       }
  
 This is on a asus zenfone laser running cyanogenmod 13.
 With this change when I use google play or youtube etc, I get 48000 going to my mojo (according to the light color).
 It looks like android will still up sample to the highest rate provided here.
  
 To me, I don't really hear a difference, and I can't say what android is doing internally, it could be up sampling then down sampling for all I know


----------



## willowbrook

I actually had a problem when I had my phone near my IEMs cable, it would make buzzing sound. No affect when I put the phone near mojo, just the IEMs cable...very weird.


----------



## NPWS

npws said:


> Hi,
> I want to ask, how to set setting in foobar2000 to play native dsd via mojo?
> I already doing all I can do, after googling for some moments, still can't solve my problem playing dsd files from my laptop.
> please enlighten me
> ...


 
 any help, please?


----------



## puga74

eaglewings said:


> Puga, I do not own a an E-Q8, but my 64-Audio A10 IEM has an impedance of 18 Ohm and a sensitivity of 117 dB and I can hear a hiss through Mojo. So, the chances are, the E-Q8 does have a hiss because its impedance is rated at 12 Ohm. Unless the sensitivity of the E-Q8 is far less than 110 dB (couldn't find the exact sensitivity rating of E-Q8), I don't think your Mojo is a faulty unit..


 
  
 Thanks for the inputs. I was about to return my chord mojo (its already packed) but based on your explanation, I am not returning it anymore. The best thing for me I guess is to look for iems that has similar sound signature as my e-q8 but with higher impedance. I am eyeing the grado gr10e as its impedance is 32 ohms. I think that would work for my setup.


----------



## puga74

miketlse said:


> I don't think that it is an issue with the Mojo. There are quite a few posts on this thread relating to hiss, and there seem to be two main causes:
> 
> 1 - Some people still have excellent hearing, enabling them still to hear low levels of hiss
> 2 - The more sensitive phones (like Puga74s, and the SE846 rated at 9 ohms) are able to detect the very low levels of hiss - the less sensitive phones cannot detect such low levels of hiss (but inevitably their higher impedances make them harder to drive). It seems like a bit of a trade-off, sensitivity and ease to drive v detectable level of hiss


 
  
 Thanks for the explanation. I'm a bit sensitive to this hissing but given the setup I have, I cannot do anything about it unless I buy another iem with higher impedance and less sensitivity. This a journey, an expensive journey . But it makes us happy


----------



## EagleWings

puga74 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'm a bit sensitive to this hissing but given the setup I have, I cannot do anything about it unless I buy another iem with higher impedance and less sensitivity. This a journey, an expensive journey . But it makes us happy




You could also consider adding an impedance adapter. I myself have not tried it. But I hear it helps sometimes. Keep in mind though, it could potentially change the frequency response of your IEM.


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Outrageous!
  
 There's no need to swear!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 (I am rather biased, in that I strongly dislike the introduction of impedance to the total audio signal, even though I realise it can lessen hissing, for some people)
  
  
 .


----------



## Ike1985

nuntiusmortis said:


> Here's my change to my audio_policy.conf file:
> 
> usb_device {
> sampling_rates 44100|48000
> ...


 
  
 Wouldn't you want this to prevent upsampling:
  
   sampling_rates 44100|44100


----------



## Mython

ike1985 said:


> nuntiusmortis said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my change to my audio_policy.conf file:
> ...


 
  
  
 I totally understand the intention to prevent Android auto-upsampling every audio file to 24/192, but does this type of hack accidentally prevent 16/48, 24/48, 24/88.2, 24/96, 24/176.4, 24/192, etc. files from being fed to Mojo at their _legitimate _native, bit-perfect, resolution? In other words, will it accidentally play, for example, a 24/96 file, at 24/44.1 instead of 24/96?


----------



## puga74

eaglewings said:


> You could also consider adding an impedance adapter. I myself have not tried it. But I hear it helps sometimes. Keep in mind though, it could potentially change the frequency response of your IEM.


 
  
 Thanks, but I am a bit hesitant on using impedance adapters. Before I had the chord mojo and my e-q8, I had the fidue a83 with a hidiz ap100 and that hisses a lot. So I tried using the dunu 75 ohm impedance plug as some suggested however the sound totally changed to something I don't like. A reason why I sold my hidiz ap100 and the dunu impedance plug (but the fidue a83 is still with me). 
  
 By the way, I was browsing the e-q8 threads and found someone mentioning the sensitivity of the e-q8 to be 120db. And since its impedance of 12 ohms, and based on your explanations, it looks like it would be prone to hissing. And the chord mojo even with its clean output cannot handle this. Its not a problem though when music is playing as compared to the hidizs ap100 that really hisses a lot with the fidue a83, even when music is playing, I can hear it.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> Outrageous!
> 
> There's no need to swear!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I personally don't prefer adding it. But it seems to have helped a few people.. I'd say, it's worth a shot if you are up for it.. At least not so outrageous as having to change your source or your IEM, just to get rid of hiss..


----------



## EagleWings

puga74 said:


> Thanks, but I am a bit hesitant on using impedance adapters. Before I had the chord mojo and my e-q8, I had the fidue a83 with a hidiz ap100 and that hisses a lot. So I tried using the dunu 75 ohm impedance plug as some suggested however the sound totally changed to something I don't like. A reason why I sold my hidiz ap100 and the dunu impedance plug (but the fidue a83 is still with me).
> 
> By the way, I was browsing the e-q8 threads and found someone mentioning the sensitivity of the e-q8 to be 120db. And since its impedance of 12 ohms, and based on your explanations, it looks like it would be prone to hissing. And the chord mojo even with its clean output cannot handle this. Its not a problem though when music is playing as compared to the hidizs ap100 that really hisses a lot with the fidue a83, even when music is playing, I can hear it.


 
  
 Ah I see.. 120 dB and 12 Ohm.. sshhhhDEFINITELYsshhhh...


----------



## Rob Watts

mython said:


> LOL - perhaps you should stop-by_ *the DAVE thread*_,  some time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's why working in audio as a designer is so fascinating - amazingly small things can have a surprisingly big influence on the sound. The fun is trying to understand the why's and how's, then getting further improvements that allows one to enjoy music more.
  
 What other human activity combines science, engineering and emotional enjoyment together?


----------



## Replicant187

puga74 said:


> Thanks, but I am a bit hesitant on using impedance adapters. Before I had the chord mojo and my e-q8, I had the fidue a83 with a hidiz ap100 and that hisses a lot. So I tried using the dunu 75 ohm impedance plug as some suggested however the sound totally changed to something I don't like. A reason why I sold my hidiz ap100 and the dunu impedance plug (but the fidue a83 is still with me).




i find multi driver IEMs don't work well with impedance adapters.


----------



## Trebor1966

rob watts said:


> That's why working in audio as a designer is so fascinating - amazingly small things can have a surprisingly big influence on the sound. The fun is trying to understand the why's and how's, then getting further improvements that allows one to enjoy music more.
> 
> What other human activity combines science, engineering and emotional enjoyment together?


 
 2 minutes ago i ordered a silver OTG cable after comparing a 50 cm Lindy OTG cable against a 20 cm cable from penonaudio. And there was a sinificant difference - the sound of the long cable was not so clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  @Rob: do you think the length makes also a difference, so shorter means lesser distortion? Now i believe that also the digital path can be influence the sound. In the past i thought only the analog sound can be affected by using different wire materials.


----------



## audi0nick128

trebor1966 said:


> when setting the phone to flight modus i think shielding isn't necessary, or?




Recently I started putting my phone not only to flight mode but also to ultra energy save mode, while critical listening. 
The theory is that less running processes in the backround also benefit the signal transfer. 
This has a subtle effect, but I feel that clarity improves a bit. It's not a earthshattering improvement but it's nice to get a step closer to SQ heaven  
Enjoy your new cable! 
Cheers


----------



## Torq

Anyone having any issues with dropouts while playing DSD256 or DSD128 to the Mojo?
  
 While I suspect the issue is upstream of the DAC, I figured I'd ask as it wasn't something I was expecting and I don't have another DSD-capable DAC available that I can use to troubleshoot with.
  
 Upstream config is a 12 core new Mac Pro, 64 GB of RAM, OS X (El Capitan) Audirvana+ 2.5, 16 GB allocated for music pre-load/buffering, direct USB connection to the Mac (no hubs, and tried with various USB cables).  Sysoptimzer is enabled and set to its most aggressive settings.  No other applications in use at the time.  Output is via DoP 1.0.  Exclusive, Direct and Integer modes enabled.
  
 I have no issues with PCM audio at 32/384 KHz, just with DSD128 or 256.


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > LOL - perhaps you should stop-by_ *the DAVE thread*_,  some time
> ...


 
  
  
 Heh-heh! OK, well, just to pull yer leg a bit, Rob... http://www.head-fi.org/t/630723/themed-monthly-avatar-committee-tmac-discussion-thread/11580#post_12476962  





 
  
  
 Life is so paradoxical, but I've learned to be comfortable with the infinitude of paradoxes, because there are also an infinite number of possible subjective perspectives, on an infinite number of possible phenomena, and each individual perspective does not have to preclude the other perspectives; they can all co-exist, if one is willing to entertain more than just one perspective...
  
 But it's fun to play around by pitting one's pet-favourite perspectives against those of others.
  
  
 .


----------



## paulchiu

torq said:


> Anyone having any issues with dropouts while playing DSD256 or DSD128 to the Mojo?
> 
> While I suspect the issue is upstream of the DAC, I figured I'd ask as it wasn't something I was expecting and I don't have another DSD-capable DAC available that I can use to troubleshoot with.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is safe to say it is not the Mac Pro end.  The HP there is far more than necessary.
 I had no issues using Hugo for DSD128 or DSD256.  I am pretty sure Hugo does not play DSD256 natively.
 The Mojo should be able to handle files as well as Hugo, if not even better.
  
 I would suggest close the bluetooth and wifi.  Other than that, Mojo should play DSD256.
  
 Paul


----------



## Ike1985

paulchiu said:


> Is safe to say it is not the Mac Pro end.  The HP there is far more than necessary.
> I had no issues using Hugo for DSD128 or DSD256.  I am pretty sure Hugo does not play DSD256 natively.
> The Mojo should be able to handle files as well as Hugo, if not even better.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No problem with me running DSD256 via Jriver to Mojo and I'm on a very old MacBook pro that's been on it's last legs for years running snow leopard.  Make sure you have nothing else running, it isn't mojo.


----------



## Mython

paulchiu said:


> torq said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone having any issues with dropouts while playing DSD256 or DSD128 to the Mojo?
> ...


 
  
  
 @ Torq: Audirvana might be real-time processing the data, and maxing the available resources (seems unlikely on such a well-specified machine, but it definitely does seem to happen on quite a few devices).
  
 @ Paul:  Mojo can handle even higher-res files than Hugo, iirc.


----------



## NuntiusMortis

ike1985 said:


> Wouldn't you want this to prevent upsampling:
> 
> sampling_rates 44100|44100


 
  
 Yes, I wasn't sure on 48000 vs 44100, I suppose 44100 is more standard
  


mython said:


> I totally understand the intention to prevent Android auto-upsampling every audio file to 24/192, but does this type of hack accidentally prevent 16/48, 24/48, 24/88.2, 24/96, 24/176.4, 24/192, etc. files from being fed to Mojo at their _legitimate _native, bit-perfect, resolution? In other words, will it accidentally play, for example, a 24/96 file, at 24/44.1 instead of 24/96?


 
  
 When using the built in players most? of them don't do the higher resolutions. If you use UAPP, or Onkyo they use their own driver and ignore this setting.


----------



## Torq

paulchiu said:


> Is safe to say it is not the Mac Pro end.  The HP there is far more than necessary.
> I had no issues using Hugo for DSD128 or DSD256.  I am pretty sure Hugo does not play DSD256 natively.
> The Mojo should be able to handle files as well as Hugo, if not even better.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


ike1985 said:


> No problem with me running DSD256 via Jriver to Mojo and I'm on a very old MacBook pro that's been on it's last legs for years running snow leopard.  Make sure you have nothing else running, it isn't mojo.


 
  
  


mython said:


> @ Torq: Audirvana might be real-time processing the data, and maxing the available resources (seems unlikely on such a well-specified machine, but it definitely does seem to happen on quite a few devices).
> 
> @ Paul:  Mojo can handle even higher-res files than Hugo, iirc.


 
  
 Thanks chaps ... didn't think it was the Mojo at issue - just making a sanity check.
  
 I'll have a chance to try it with a different machine this evening.  Running without Bluetooth and WiFi is not an option in this case, this is my primary workstation and not something I just solely for listening to music with.  I expect it's something with either Audirvana or the mouse I'm using on this box.  If it works fine on any other Mac, then it's not the spec of the machine.
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## Rob Watts

trebor1966 said:


> 2 minutes ago i ordered a silver OTG cable after comparing a 50 cm Lindy OTG cable against a 20 cm cable from penonaudio. And there was a sinificant difference - the sound of the long cable was not so clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hmmm - longer cables can help filter RF noise, by better isolating the source, but then could pick up more by being longer....
  
 Whichever is warmer or smoother is best.
  
 Rob


----------



## paulchiu

torq said:


> Thanks chaps ... didn't think it was the Mojo at issue - just making a sanity check.
> 
> I'll have a chance to try it with a different machine this evening.  Running without Bluetooth and WiFi is not an option in this case, this is my primary workstation and not something I just solely for listening to music with.  I expect it's something with either Audirvana or the mouse I'm using on this box.  If it works fine on any other Mac, then it's not the spec of the machine.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
  
@Torq
  
 Try copying those DSD128 or DSD256 files onto your machine's internal SSD or hard drive, if it's not already there.
 I have found that DSD256 files play cleanly when it is on my MBP internal 1TB SSD (think it's s samsung) than when the files are on an USB3 connected 1TB Samsung EVO SSD.
  
 Paul


----------



## Torq

paulchiu said:


> @Torq
> 
> Try copying those DSD128 or DSD256 files onto your machine's internal SSD or hard drive, if it's not already there.
> I have found that DSD256 files play cleanly when it is on my MBP internal 1TB SSD (think it's s samsung) than when the files are on an USB3 connected 1TB Samsung EVO SSD.
> ...


 
  
 They're already on the internal SSD - that was the first thing I tried (though the external drive is a TB connected SSD array).
  
 Either way, Audirvana should be playing the entire thing from RAM - so what it loads from should not be an issue (doesn't mean it isn't of course, but if Audirvana is doing what it claims then the source drive shouldn't be an issue).
  
 I'm guessing, at the moment, that it's something to do with the Logitech mouse I'm using.


----------



## Mython

torq said:


> paulchiu said:
> 
> 
> > @Torq
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm not personally familiar with Audirvana, but are you certain it's not doing something like upsampling on-the-fly, or perhaps some peculiarity related to pre-processing the file in 64-bit?


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> I'm not personally familiar with Audirvana, but are you certain it's not doing something like upsampling on-the-fly, or perhaps some peculiarity related to pre-processing the file in 64-bit?




Audirvana+ doesn't do up sampling with the settings Torq has configured. My guess is that it is either the other programs running or another piece of hardware connected that may cause the pauses. Although the Mac Pro is well spec'd, running DSD 256 is still incredibly taxing for computers and they way they allocate resources to access the CPU and memory may still pause as other software/hardware access the same resources. It could also be the Sysoptimizer pausing playback when another task is requesting resources. I wonder if the Mac Pro is well enough spec'd that turning off the Sysoptimizer would actually help.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> Audirvana+ doesn't do up sampling with the settings @Torq has configured. My guess is that it is either the other programs running or another piece of hardware connected that may cause the pauses. Although the Mac Pro is well spec'd, running DSD 256 is still incredibly taxing for computers and they way they allocate resources to access the CPU and memory may still pause as other software/hardware access the same resources. It could also be the Sysoptimizer pausing playback when another task is requesting resources. I wonder if the Mac Pro is well enough spec'd that turning off the Sysoptimizer would actually help.


 
  
 Thanks for the thoughts.
  
 Behavior is identical with, or without, Sysoptimizer enabled.  Peak CPU utilization during playback is about 1% for Audirvana, 2% total - the machine isn't taxed at all.  Other than system services, no other applications are loaded, let alone running.  I'm thinking the Logitech mouse receiver is doing something screwy on an interrupt level - may just switch it to Bluetooth mode and see if that helps
  
 Really only posted to make sure there wasn't something peculiar to the Mojo that might be at issue - sounds like not, and that's cool as it's the one thing I didn't have a quick way to test!
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## wym2

rob watts said:


> That's why working in audio as a designer is so fascinating - amazingly small things can have a surprisingly big influence on the sound. The fun is trying to understand the why's and how's, then getting further improvements that allows one to enjoy music more.
> 
> What other human activity combines science, engineering and emotional enjoyment together?


 
  
 Golf for one...


----------



## gnarlsagan

nuntiusmortis said:


> Yes, I wasn't sure on 48000 vs 44100, I suppose 44100 is more standard
> 
> 
> When using the built in players most? of them don't do the higher resolutions. If you use UAPP, or Onkyo they use their own driver and ignore this setting.




Thanks for the continued efforts. It seems progress is being made. Can't wait to give this a try.


----------



## EagleWings

Has anyone been lucky in hearing any news on the hard case yet? I even wrote to BlueBird Music (Official Chord Distributor for USA) and I have not heard back yet..


----------



## rbalcom

eaglewings said:


> Has anyone been lucky in hearing any news on the hard case yet? I even wrote to BlueBird Music (Official Chord Distributor for USA) and I have not heard back yet..


 
  
 There is a retailer in Dallas that BlueBird Music connected me with when I contacted them. The sell the Mojo in Texas. This is their website:
  
 http://www.audioconceptsonline.com/


----------



## EagleWings

rbalcom said:


> There is a retailer in Dallas that BlueBird Music connected me with when I contacted them. The sell the Mojo in Texas. This is their website:
> 
> http://www.audioconceptsonline.com/


 
  
 Thanks for this. I will reach out to them to see if they will be receiving the cases..


----------



## sabloke

Any news on the Mojo extension box? Need one to stack it properly with DP-X1 using rubber bands. Will be experimenting stacking with magnets soon (metal plate on DP-X1 under Dignis case, Mojo Dignis case already has a metal plate under leather, plus strong 50mmx 5mm disc magnet) but the extension box would make it look so much better.


----------



## AndrewH13

wym2 said:


> Golf for one...:rolleyes:




That also adds frustration, anger....... and lost balls!


----------



## Slaphead

I've not been doing much listening lately, but yesterday I put the 1812 overture (Karajan) through the Mojo, just standard redbook FLAC, and I've never heard it rendered so dynamic and detailed before.

The problem that I have is that I'm beginning to feel that the Mojo is actually being held back by my Beyer DT880s, meaning I might be on the lookout for an original model T1 as the prices have come down considerably. I just get the feeling that the 880s aren't really letting go sometimes, it's as if they're holding back on me.


----------



## sharon124

Hi,
  
 I have one question.
 From amerzon i found that "3.5mm Male to 4-pin XLR Female Balanced Headphone TRS Audio Adapter"(http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Female-Balanced-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B00KQRSL12/ref=pd_cp_23_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1ZWADJPJZ7RZ91YHSJXW).
  
 If i use this to connect Chord Mojo and then connect Senn HD800S balance cable,Is it really worth?
 Can i get real sound quality improvement by using this?
 Can i get realy balance output?
  
 thanks so much for the support.


----------



## x RELIC x

sharon124 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one question.
> From amerzon i found that "3.5mm Male to 4-pin XLR Female Balanced Headphone TRS Audio Adapter"(http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Female-Balanced-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B00KQRSL12/ref=pd_cp_23_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1ZWADJPJZ7RZ91YHSJXW).
> ...




Zero benefit, it's just convenient.


----------



## salla45

slaphead said:


> I've not been doing much listening lately, but yesterday I put the 1812 overture (Karajan) through the Mojo, just standard redbook FLAC, and I've never heard it rendered so dynamic and detailed before.
> 
> The problem that I have is that I'm beginning to feel that the Mojo is actually being held back by my Beyer DT880s, meaning I might be on the lookout for an original model T1 as the prices have come down considerably. I just get the feeling that the 880s aren't really letting go sometimes, it's as if they're holding back on me.


 
 Great Mojo Moment there!
  
 I have the original T1's and can indeed testify to their amazing synergy with the Mojo. I can wholeheartedly recommend them! Superb with classical. I'm listening to a whole lot more now, and from composers with whom I have hitherto had no acquaintance, eg Tchaikovsky. 
  
 I have been really getting into the 6th Symphony; I have a SACD recording of it by Gergiev, and its really amazing.
  
 I don't know the T880's however and cannot say how they differ over the T1's but I can safely say I am extremely happy with what I have and don't feel in the least the need to shop around or even listen to anything further. 
  
 My initial thoughts upon first hearing the T1+Mojo were that it was almost a case of detail overload, but I soon became accustomed to it!
  
 The over-riding feeling is purity, delicacy, detail, texture, lightness of touch, and a distance from the music which entirely lends the combo to extended and unfatiguing listening. There's also a sense of logic to whatever you are listening to and ability to pinpoint instruments and notice and follow musical strands. Oh and the bass is amazing, chameleon-like.
  
 I bought my T1's at a "bargain" price of 580chf or a similar amount in USD, and the T1.2's were just too much, at around 900. I'm very pleased I took this "end game" plunge!
  
 Best of luck with your hunting for a good deal... I think you'll be more than satisfied.


----------



## salla45

slaphead said:


> I've not been doing much listening lately, but yesterday I put the 1812 overture (Karajan) through the Mojo, just standard redbook FLAC, and I've never heard it rendered so dynamic and detailed before.
> 
> The problem that I have is that I'm beginning to feel that the Mojo is actually being held back by my Beyer DT880s, meaning I might be on the lookout for an original model T1 as the prices have come down considerably. I just get the feeling that the 880s aren't really letting go sometimes, it's as if they're holding back on me.


 
 PS I notice you're in Zurich - I got mine from K55 also in Zurich, I believe - Lorena there was very helpful. I think you can also visit their shop and test it out perhaps! http://www.k55.ch/


----------



## jmills8

slaphead said:


> I've not been doing much listening lately, but yesterday I put the 1812 overture (Karajan) through the Mojo, just standard redbook FLAC, and I've never heard it rendered so dynamic and detailed before.
> 
> The problem that I have is that I'm beginning to feel that the Mojo is actually being held back by my Beyer DT880s, meaning I might be on the lookout for an original model T1 as the prices have come down considerably. I just get the feeling that the 880s aren't really letting go sometimes, it's as if they're holding back on me.


Thats a good way of listening. Dont listen to music for two weeks and when you get back to listening to music the "new toy syndrome" kicks in for a week or two.


----------



## Slaphead

salla45 said:


> PS I notice you're in Zurich - I got mine from K55 also in Zurich, I believe - Lorena there was very helpful. I think you can also visit their shop and test it out perhaps! http://www.k55.ch/




LOL I get almost everything head-fi wise from K55. Fantastic little shop where you can demo just about everything they have.


----------



## Slaphead

jmills8 said:


> Thats a good way of listening. Dont listen to music for two weeks and when you get back to listening to music the "new toy syndrome" kicks in for a week or two.




It's actually a good way of not listening 

But yes, I know exactly what you mean, and that's exactly what I found yesterday.


----------



## jmills8

slaphead said:


> It's actually a good way of not listening
> 
> But yes, I know exactly what you mean, and that's exactly what I found yesterday.


switch headphones every four months.


----------



## salla45

slaphead said:


> LOL I get almost everything head-fi wise from K55. Fantastic little shop where you can demo just about everything they have.


 
 Great! I only have bought mail-order from them, but a few things now, Mojo, T1, ifi Nano, Fiio X3ii.
  
 I live too far from anywhere to jump in the car for a "quick-listen" unfortunately. However, luckily my purchases have been OK, even without prior listening.
  
 If I get some time in Zurich I will be sure to check out the shop.


----------



## sharon124

x relic x said:


> Zero benefit, it's just convenient.




Thanks..
Is any other method ( by connecting some device or whatever) to get balance output from mojo to feed hd800s?


----------



## Slaphead

salla45 said:


> Great! I only have bought mail-order from them, but a few things now, Mojo, T1, ifi Nano, Fiio X3ii.
> 
> I live too far from anywhere to jump in the car for a "quick-listen" unfortunately. However, luckily my purchases have been OK, even without prior listening.
> 
> If I get some time in Zurich I will be sure to check out the shop.




I live no more than 15 minutes away by bus/tram, so I always go in store rather than buy online - it's very dangerous for my wallet having them in such proximity to me . I've never had a problem with them either, but I do have a pair of AKG N20 in-ears that I have to get back to them as I lose the left channel intermittently - not their fault I hasten to add.


----------



## masterpfa

sharon124 said:


> Thanks..
> Is any other method ( by connecting some device or whatever) to get balance output from mojo to feed hd800s?


 
 I do not know of any such device to achieve what you are asking for.
 Other than the Mod some chap is doing to a Mojo which changes one of the Headphone out to a TRRS balanced, (I cannot remember what it's called but a Google search for Balanced Mojo output should find the person and mod I'm referring too.) I cannot think of any other especially with the HD800S in mind


----------



## x RELIC x

sharon124 said:


> Thanks..
> Is any other method ( by connecting some device or whatever) to get *balance output from mojo* to feed hd800s?




Fundamentally no. There's no point. Mojo's designed to be single ended and has much better measurements than just being balanced would get you. Now, you can add an amplifier that has balanced output if it accepts a single ended input, but unless it has a phase splitter (like the Cavalli Liquid Carbon) it's essentially the same as the cable you were looking at. The only thing besides drive power that an external amp will add to Mojo's output is perhaps a different colour to the sound, and more noise and distortions (which may or may not be audible). Please read the quotes in the third post of this thread for the reason why Rob Watts, the designer of the Mojo, has not made it balanced. There is a quote specifically about balanced designs.

*Edit:* Found it for you. Please, balanced is NOT the saviour of audio. Maybe the saviour of some designs but it isn't _always_ the best way to design gear.
Bold emphasis added by me.




Spoiler: Rob's quotes






> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> ...






> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by Rob Watts*
> Component count is very important for transparency. Doubling the number of parts in the direct signal path does degrade depth perception and detail resolution.
> 
> ...






*Edit2:* Please, don't get me wrong, I don't really have anything against balanced gear. I own two balanced amps myself because I like the amps, not just because they are balanced. If looking to increase the power from the Mojo then a balanced amp may do that. If you think balanced in itself is going to improve the audio then that is not going to happen by default.


----------



## salla45

slaphead said:


> I live no more than 15 minutes away by bus/tram, so I always go in store rather than buy online - it's very dangerous for my wallet having them in such proximity to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can imagine. Bad enough for me with the online options, hah!
  
 Now you have a good reason to audition the T1's, get those N20's back to them, pronto!! 
  
 Ps...another headfier on this thread has the T1.2's and says they don't sound noticeably better than the T1's so even if you audition the T1.2, in case they don't have the T1's available for demo any longer, but they may well have the T1.2's.
  
 In any case, I'd be interested to hear your comments about how the T880's fair with the mojo against the T1's. 
  
 By the way, I found this comparison, if you haven't already read it, maybe interesting:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/727739/comparison-review-beyerdynamic-s-siblings-the-classic-dt880-vs-the-flagship-t1
  
 Sorry for increasingly off topic! Thats the last of it, promise!!


----------



## sonickarma

Any word on the silver mojo I saw a while ago?


----------



## Tympan

sabloke said:


> Any news on the Mojo extension box? ... but the extension box would make it look so much better.


 
  
 Very interested in extension modules too, particularly the Bluetooth module
 If Bluetooth 4.1 Aptx is as good as red book CD (as some claim), for mobile application, I'd definitely use that option rather than the wired extension.
  
 Until then, I'm too afraid of damaging the mojo's micro USB so it has stays home every time I go out.


----------



## sharon124

x relic x said:


> Fundamentally no. There's no point. Mojo's designed to be single ended and has much better measurements than just being balanced would get you. Now, you can add an amplifier that has balanced output if it accepts a single ended input, but unless it has a phase splitter (like the Cavalli Liquid Carbon) it's essentially the same as the cable you were looking at. The only thing besides drive power that an external amp will add to Mojo's output is perhaps a different colour to the sound, and more noise and distortions (which may or may not be audible
> If you think balanced in itself is going to improve the audio then that is not going to happen by default.




Dear Relic,
Thanks so much for the cristal clear explanation.Now I got the point. Since I still didn't receive my hd800s from my dealer ,I use mojo with my se840.But I worry about wheter mojo will able to drive hd800s very well.
That is why I ask above question.

Anyway thanks again...


----------



## Xacxac

sharon124 said:


> Dear Relic,
> Thanks so much for the cristal clear explanation.Now I got the point. Since I still didn't receive my hd800s from my dealer ,I use mojo with my se840.But I worry about wheter mojo will able to drive hd800s very well.
> That is why I ask above question.
> 
> Anyway thanks again...




I tried Mojo with HD800S. Mojo is able to drive HD800S. I really like the quality. However, Mojo surely can't beat $1000+ desktop gears. But then, you get portability with Mojo. As far as portable gear, Mojo is one of the tops.


----------



## wahsmoh

I think the Mojo can expose the DT880s weaknesses (it has very few). The DT880 is just a great can, but it has a slight 7k treble peak (depending on how your ears hear) and the lower midrange isn't quite on the target curve, it is lacking slightly.
  
 Based on the Innerfidelity review, the DT880 600 ohm and 250 ohm are your best bets, Tyll said the 32 ohm is quirky and measures worse than the other two models. I personally think there is better driver technology available and I would like to see Beyer embrace that for a next generation DT880 using Tesla drivers (or something even better). That really is the only thing limiting the performance of the DT880 are the old drivers and tuning.
  
 I prefer the bass of the DT880 to the HD600, but I find myself reaching out for the HD600 more because of the sweet midrange and linear treble. The TH-X00 though is a better headphone than both for enjoyment. The HD600 is best in class for certain music I like, but not good for everything like the Fostex are. DT880 is a little too dry and sterile for most of my music tastes, but I think it would do well with classical and orchestral pieces with the wide-open soundstage and circular (versus oval cups) of the HD600.
  
 Okay enough mid-fi rant. I will test the DT880 on the Mojo when I get home tonight. I have them boxed up in storage and I was waiting to bring them out for something like this.


----------



## harpo1

Just tried playing DSD64 songs through Music Bee on my windows PC.  I have WASPI set but the mojo is displaying either orange or yellow hard to tell.  I believe it should be white.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Mojo w T1 is magical match. 

The first gen T1 is a fantastic value right now. I wanted 2nd gen specifically for grandkids pulling on me but I've listened to both. I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Torq

torq said:


> Thanks for the thoughts.
> 
> Behavior is identical with, or without, Sysoptimizer enabled.  Peak CPU utilization during playback is about 1% for Audirvana, 2% total - the machine isn't taxed at all.  Other than system services, no other applications are loaded, let alone running.  I'm thinking the Logitech mouse receiver is doing something screwy on an interrupt level - may just switch it to Bluetooth mode and see if that helps
> 
> ...


 

 Quoting myself for continuity ... (DSD playback issues with Mojo):
  
 At this point I'm thinking there _is_ something wrong with _my_ Mojo.
  
 I've eliminated everything I can think of but the Mojo - which is the only thing I don't have a way to swap out currently (no other DSD-capable DAC on hand).
  
 Different computers, all more powerful that most others seem to using without issue, all exhibit the same problem, and this includes a new Mac Book Pro that literally has nothing installed on it except for my library and the playback software and the only thing plugged into it is the Mojo.  I've tried different cables, all of which operate easily to spec.  Doesn't matter where the files are located (internal SSD, external SSD array etc.).  Changing buffer sizes, using direct or non-direct, exclusive or shared, integer (modes 1 and 2) has no effect.  I've tried music from different sources (HD Tracks, Native DSD etc.).  
  
 It makes no difference whether the machines are running nothing but the media player, or I have them grinding hard on a video encode while running a couple of VM's including SQL Server and a big  compile.  I will get dropouts every couple of seconds, then normal playback, then a dropout, then an hour with no issues, and then a bunch of dropouts in a row no matter what the machines are, or are not doing.
  
 And the problem persists regardless of whether I use Audirvana or the latest version of JRiver Media Center.
  
 I can run any sample rate at all and have no issues whatsoever.
  
 The moment I choose to output in DoP mode, the dropouts start and they're apparent at DSD128 and 256, with no apparent difference in frequency even with the lower bit-rate files.
  
 So ... time to find either another Mojo, or another DSD-capable DAC, and see what that shows up.


----------



## anm

Torq - there is an issue in El Capitan because of which many DACs have started experiencing issues. My iDSD nano has also started doing the same. Schitt fulla works perfectly fine. However with iDSD nano there are dropouts, or at times complete black out. I pull out the USB and insert again, then it comes back for a while. 
 Maybe the same issue with chord. 
 HRT Streamer II works perfectly fine as well. 
  
 https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7253452?start=0&tstart=0
  
 At the end of the thread, it seems it now works for some users. I will upgrade to 10.11.5 and report back if iDSD nano started working again. Haven't tried my nuforce yet - that too is reported in this thread to have problems with El Capitan.


----------



## Torq

anm said:


> Torq - there is an issue in El Capitan because of which many DACs have started experiencing issues. My iDSD nano has also started doing the same. Schitt fulla works perfectly fine. However with iDSD nano there are dropouts, or at times complete black out. I pull out the USB and insert again, then it comes back for a while.
> Maybe the same issue with chord.
> HRT Streamer II works perfectly fine as well.
> 
> ...




The Mojo isn't disconnecting. 10.11.5 doesn't make any difference. I can play 32/384 KHz PCM files all day long (which should be more demanding all-around than 1x DSD), even with the machine doing a ton of other demanding processing and I/O.

The moment I switch to DSD output (i.e. DSD over PCM, or "DoP" mode) ... the audio dropouts start. Switch back to PCM and all is instantly fine.

I've tried with Audirvana, Jriver and Roon now, on multiple machines, the results are consistent. 

Between now and Thursday I'm going to grab another DSD DAC and another Mojo so I can try and eliminate (or confirm) an issue with my Mojo.


----------



## music4mhell

Any suggestion on Micro usb to Micro usb OTG cable other than Moon Audio, Penon Audio & the cheap black ebay one


----------



## masterpfa

music4mhell said:


> Any suggestion on Micro usb to Micro usb OTG cable other than Moon Audio, Penon Audio & the cheap black ebay one


 
This or This?


----------



## music4mhell

I have ordered the Silver one from Penon audio.
 Can any1 tell which is better copper or silver usb cable ?


----------



## Lohb

Anyone using QED Performance Graphite Audio J2P 3.5" to RCA with MOJO line-out or any other recommended quality 3.5" to RCA cable ?


----------



## jonstatt

torq said:


> Quoting myself for continuity ... (DSD playback issues with Mojo):
> 
> At this point I'm thinking there _is_ something wrong with _my_ Mojo.
> 
> I've eliminated everything I can think of but the Mojo - which is the only thing I don't have a way to swap out currently (no other DSD-capable DAC on hand).


 
  
 At the moment I am trying to troubleshoot the very same issue but with an iPhone 6s plus using NePlayer and DoP. I get a dropout with DSD 128 or 256 about once every 10 minutes. I have tried airplane mode, changing USB cables etc etc, and still get the dropouts. My Mojo is a recent serial number. If there is an issue, it's more likely a design/compatibility one than a fault that swapping your Mojo will rectify.


----------



## denis1976

lohb said:


> Anyone using QED Performance Graphite Audio J2P 3.5" to RCA with MOJO line-out or any other recommended quality 3.5" to RCA cable ?


 
 Hello, yes i'm using that cable and for the price is very good, because i like to put the Mojo in 3 volt line out output i use adaptors to conect to the balanced in of my amplifier , i don't  know if i am making a mistake but i don't know if the normal RCA input of my amp can support 3v


----------



## x RELIC x

denis1976 said:


> Hello, yes i'm using that cable and for the price is very good, because i like to put the Mojo in 3 volt line out output i use adaptors to conect to the balanced in of my amplifier , i don't  know if i am making a mistake but i don't know if the normal RCA input of my amp can support 3v




If you are worried about the line level volume setting just lower the volume by four clicks and you'll get 1.9V output from the Mojo. The line level _shortcut_ is nothing more than a volume preset. The way Mojo's output works is more like a variable line out than a headphone amp (there is no seperate opamps or anything, it's a very simple output stage - volume control is digital). It's really quite a unique implementation in a DAC/amp and it's the same clean output no matter the volume setting. 

The third post has a section on Mojo's output stage which explains in more detail from Rob.

The only thing to be aware of is the Mojo does not remember the line level setting when you power off but will remember the 1.9V setting, so caution is warranted when switching to headphones.


----------



## Torq

jonstatt said:


> At the moment I am trying to troubleshoot the very same issue but with an iPhone 6s plus using NePlayer and DoP. I get a dropout with DSD 128 or 256 about once every 10 minutes. I have tried airplane mode, changing USB cables etc etc, and still get the dropouts. My Mojo is a recent serial number. If there is an issue, it's more likely a design/compatibility one than a fault that swapping your Mojo will rectify.




Other people are reporting no issues using a Mojo in the same, or less powerful, configurations as I am and aren't having dropout issues ... which would make highly likely to be either a problem with my specific unit (very early unit) or some other issue common to my all systems that I've not tracked down yet.


----------



## Slaphead

DSD is dropping out for me, even at DSD64 - iMac 2011 running 10.9.5.

But hey, no big deal for me as the only DSD stuff I've got came with that coupon included with the Mojo.

To be honest, given that DSD is such a pain in the rear format, I'd probably end up converting it to PCM anyway, even if I was getting no drop outs, as PCM is way more flexible for my purposes.


----------



## PhilW

Pre Order | Custom Cable
  
 I'll just leave this here shall I?


----------



## hellfire8888

philw said:


> Pre Order | Custom Cable
> 
> I'll just leave this here shall I?


 
 holy crap..is so expensive..


----------



## Torq

slaphead said:


> DSD is dropping out for me, even at DSD64 - iMac 2011 running 10.9.5.
> 
> But hey, no big deal for me as the only DSD stuff I've got came with that coupon included with the Mojo.
> 
> To be honest, given that DSD is such a pain in the rear format, I'd probably end up converting it to PCM anyway, even if I was getting no drop outs, as PCM is way more flexible for my purposes.


 

 So far DSD has not been an impressive experience - and when it does play for long enough without dropouts that I can listen properly, I can't hear any difference between the music being played as native DSD or if I output it as PCM.  So, in general I'd follow a similar path and just stick with PCM.
  
 However, I'm currently doing a fairly extensive DAC audition series to see if there's something out there that can best my Yggdrasil - and that's going to involve listening to a bunch of DSD-capable high-end DACs.  I wanted to make sure I wasn't going to have issues there, and since the Mojo is the only DAC I currently have that I can test DSD with, that was the logical place to start.  If DSD is just going to be problematic on playback then there's no reason at all to bother with it unless for some reason one of those DACs sounds better with PCM input.
  
 Things like the PS Audio Direct Stream DACs internally upsample everything to DSD, I think the Chord stuff does that too (they certainly up-sample), as that's how they say they get the best actual conversion.  So maybe there are benefits there.  But I am a LOT less likely to drop anywhere from $6 to $15K+ on a DAC that I can't use all the features of properly.
  
 This means I'm stuck trying to figure this out - either to confirm it's just a Mojo issue, or if it's a broader issue and somehow common to every computer I have.


----------



## brent75

I’m wondering if you guys can help me determine if it’s worth auditioning Mojo for my particular use. Here’s an overview of the ways I currently use headphones – the bolded part is where I’m strictly curious about.
  
 AT THE GYM
 I’ve settled on IEMs and iPod Nano. NOT looking for Mojo use here.
  
 WALKING THE DOGS/OUT AND ABOUT
 I’ve settled on iPod Touch + Sine with Cipher Cable. NOT looking for Mojo use here.
  
*LISTENING TO MUSIC ON THE COUCH AT HOME*
*I’ve settled on Hifiman HE-400s. I’m currently using Dragonfly Red + Jitterbug. I’m curious if Mojo would provide an amazing upgrade…a moderate upgrade…or only a slight upgrade.*
  
  
 I was trying to solve for the 2nd and 3rd scenario as I’ve been auditioning various headphones and DACs. I originally was on-board with strapping together my iPod + a DAC for my dog walks – I started with OPPO HA-2. Then tried Dragonfly Red. I basically want something that is USB powered, so it can work on my walks but also when I listen on the couch at home. (reason being is I don’t want to lug down an AC-powered solution…I just want to plug into the USB of my Macbook and be ready).
  
 Dragonfly Red has been great to me. I like the sound better than the HA-2 and it cost $100 less. However, since I discovered Sine + Cipher, I’ve completely resolved my dog walking/out and about scenario and am not interested in adding another device. It just sounds so good as is and adds an incredible convenience factor by not having to worry about a mini stack/straps/clunky/charge time/etc.
  
 So that leaves me with the ONLY time my Dragonfly Red is being used is on the couch at home, via USB. Again, I’m happy with how it sounds right now and there’s a noticeable upgrade. Plus it was only $200. BUT – since this is the most “critical listening” of my scenarios, I’m curious if anyone has heard Red vs MOJO directly? I realize only I can answer if it’s “$400 better” than Dragonfly and thus worth it. But I’m wondering if anyone has heard both enough times to form an opinion of how much of a tangible/noticeable upgrade there is. ONLY for at-home listening. Are we talking Honda to Acura? Or Honda to Mercedes?


----------



## Ereve

Not too sure if this has been asked before, but does the source or dap affect the mojo in any way? Say if i were to use the mojo with either an AK 320 vs an iPhone 6. Would the sq be greatly affected? Or both combo would sound the same.


----------



## maxh22

brent75 said:


> I’m wondering if you guys can help me determine if it’s worth auditioning Mojo for my particular use. Here’s an overview of the ways I currently use headphones – the bolded part is where I’m strictly curious about.
> 
> AT THE GYM
> I’ve settled on IEMs and iPod Nano. NOT looking for Mojo use here.
> ...




It's more like a Honda to a Porsche. The Honda will take you where you want to go, it will be a decently smooth ride, you won't think much of it. The second you get in that Porsche, it will excite you. When you start riding it you will be overly excited. Half way into your ride you will get goosebumps running down your spine. You get the point.

A friend of mine has the dragonfly 1.2 and I've listened to it and evaluated it. The best way I can put it is that The Dragon fly is like an xray of sound, it appears to show you a lot but actually exaggerates a lot of things which in term takes me out of it. 

The Mojo brings all the pieces of the music and combines it into one cohesive whole. If you close your eyes you can picture the singers and performers with excellent imagery as well as feel the weight of the instruments.

For example with the Dragon fly I can hear piano keys being played,with the Mojo I can feel the weight of the keys, texture of they keys, and hear the keys being played in a smoother more natural tone.


----------



## Takeanidea

ereve said:


> Not too sure if this has been asked before, but does the source or dap affect the mojo in any way? Say if i were to use the mojo with either an AK 320 vs an iPhone 6. Would the sq be greatly affected? Or both combo would sound the same.


 

 I get different results with my phone compared to my dap. I use OTG with my phone and optical with my dap. The dap has less interference


----------



## jmills8

takeanidea said:


> I get different results with my phone compared to my dap. I use OTG with my phone and optical with my dap. The dap has less interference


My phone with no sim card in airplane mode is dead silent with zero interference.


----------



## Ra97oR

maxh22 said:


> brent75 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m wondering if you guys can help me determine if it’s worth auditioning Mojo for my particular use. Here’s an overview of the ways I currently use headphones – the bolded part is where I’m strictly curious about.
> ...


 
 I disagree with my Honda but do carry on.


----------



## TheTrace

Does anyone else own one of these?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172158889773?txnId=1540145164007

I just received mine in the mail and it's not working, the light goes on for the mojo and that's all.


----------



## Torq

thetrace said:


> Does anyone else own one of these?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Solid-Silver-Lightning-to-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-interconnect-cable-Iphone-4-5-6-/172158889773?txnId=1540145164007
> 
> I just received mine in the mail and it's not working, the light goes on for the mojo and that's all.


 
  
 I use one of those.
  
 It has worked fine since I received it - no issues at all.
  
 I haven't not tested it with yesterday's 9.3.2 update to iOS yet, but it was certainly fine with 9.3.1.


----------



## maxh22

thetrace said:


> Does anyone else own one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you tried the other side of the cable? One of them has the Apple camera connection kit chip.


----------



## TheTrace

torq said:


> I use one of those.
> 
> It has worked fine since I received it - no issues at all.
> 
> I haven't not tested it with yesterday's 9.3.2 update to iOS yet, but it was certainly fine with 9.3.1.


I have version 9.2.1 and no matter what way put it into my phone the music won't play. I had to return my first mojo for a faulty USB slot.

This one is fine but then i had problems with the apple adapter and the wire the mojo came with, its really sensitive and cant be moved a hair or the music stops.

I got this one cable solution to avoid all this and it doesn't work.. I'm getting very frustrated at this point.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

thetrace said:


> I have version 9.2.1 and no matter what way put it into my phone the music won't play. I had to return my first mojo for a faulty USB slot.
> 
> This one is fine but then i had problems with the apple adapter and the wire the mojo came with, its really sensitive and cant be moved a hair or the music stops.
> 
> I got this one cable solution to avoid all this and it doesn't work.. I'm getting very frustrated at this point.


 

 Try one more thing:
  
 Restart your iPhone with it plugged in.  
 Hold down the center button while restarting.  
  
 Let me know if it 'catches' the signal.  
  
 He stands behind his product and has exchanged mine.


----------



## maxh22

thetrace said:


> I have version 9.2.1 and no matter what way put it into my phone the music won't play. I had to return my first mojo for a faulty USB slot.
> 
> This one is fine but then i had problems with the apple adapter and the wire the mojo came with, its really sensitive and cant be moved a hair or the music stops.
> 
> I got this one cable solution to avoid all this and it doesn't work.. I'm getting very frustrated at this point.




Could it be that your lightning connector is not working properly on your iPhone? Do you have a regular Apple connection kit to test that out?


----------



## TheTrace

peter hyatt said:


> Try one more thing:
> 
> Restart your iPhone with it plugged in.
> Hold down the center button while restarting.
> ...


I tried and no dice. 

And I also tried another iPod touch and that doesn't work either, so it looks like I have to contact him. Sigh, I was hoping that I would just have to update my phone or something, I don't have the greatest luck when it comes to recieving functionality the first time it seems. Gotta practice more patience I suppose.

Edit: Definitely the wire, original setup still works.


----------



## rkt31

mojo is not the culprit for dsd128 and above playback. j river engine even when not playing dsd, takes a lot of CPU so when there is dsd to dop processing there are problems. I avoid j river for this reason. I foobar best for bit perfect streaming of dsd 128 or even dsd256. j river can't handle dsd256.


----------



## Torq

rkt31 said:


> mojo is not the culprit for dsd128 and above playback. j river engine even when not playing dsd, takes a lot of CPU so when there is dsd to dop processing there are problems. I avoid j river for this reason. I foobar best for bit perfect streaming of dsd 128 or even dsd256. j river can't handle dsd256.


 
  
 Mojo in *general *may not be the problem, but I'm not convinced that _my particular unit_ doesn't have an issue.
  
 I literally have the fastest Macs it is possible to buy today.  Other's are having it work fine with MUCH slower hardware with far fewer resources.  The ONLY common factor with this issue is the DAC.  So either my DAC has an issue or there's something common to my computers that I don't know about (one of them, a fully-specced Retina Mac Book Pro was brand new as of yesterday - so there's no third party software in the way).
  
 I avoid JRiver for a variety of reasons - however I included it in my testing as an attempt to eliminate Audirvana as a possible cause.  The issue exists with Roon also, so it's not the playback software.  And it's definitely not the performance of the computer.


----------



## spook76

thetrace said:


> I tried and no dice.
> 
> And I also tried another iPod touch and that doesn't work either, so it looks like I have to contact him. Sigh, I was hoping that I would just have to update my phone or something, I don't have the greatest luck when it comes to recieving functionality the first time it seems. Gotta practice more patience I suppose.
> 
> Edit: Definitely the wire, original setup still works.




The problem is the solid core silver wire. I have bought two Lavricable cables and the L-19 cable from Penon Audio all are finicky. Monday, I finally found the perfect cable for connecting an iDevice to the Mojo. 

http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable

Yes, it is expensive at $130 but it is a real Apple Camera Kit dissembled and built into the new cable. I have tried everything I could to make it fail and it works exactly like my real Apple CCK and yes it went through the upgrade from 9.3.1 to 9.3.2 perfectly. Only 8 days from order to receipt in the US.


----------



## michaelgordon

is there any alternative to the sysconcept or moon audio optical cable for use with Mojo & AK100.  Im looking at getting the AK but the optical cable is going to cost a lot to get it shipped to the UK were talking £70 /$100 or £100 / $150 for a tiny little cable, dont know if i can justify it


----------



## Ike1985

torq said:


> Mojo in *general *may not be the problem, but I'm not convinced that _my particular unit_ doesn't have an issue.
> 
> I literally have the fastest Macs it is possible to buy today.  Other's are having it work fine with MUCH slower hardware with far fewer resources.  The ONLY common factor with this issue is the DAC.  So either my DAC has an issue or there's something common to my computers that I don't know about (one of them, a fully-specced Retina Mac Book Pro was brand new as of yesterday - so there's no third party software in the way).
> 
> I avoid JRiver for a variety of reasons - however I included it in my testing as an attempt to eliminate Audirvana as a possible cause.  The issue exists with Roon also, so it's not the playback software.  And it's definitely not the performance of the computer.


 
  
  My dream setup; fastest Mac today but running snow leopard instead of the latest steaming pile Apple has put out.  snow leopard so dang stable. Nothing ever freezes or goes wrong for me.


----------



## maxh22

spook76 said:


> The problem is the solid core silver wire. I have bought two Lavricable cables and the L-19 cable from Penon Audio all are finicky. Monday, I finally found the perfect cable for connecting an iDevice to the Mojo.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> Yes, it is expensive at $130 but it is a real Apple Camera Kit dissembled and built into the new cable. I have tried everything I could to make it fail and it works exactly like my real Apple CCK and yes it went through the upgrade from 9.3.1 to 9.3.2 perfectly. Only 8 days from order to receipt in the US.




Did you find any difference in sound quality versus the regular cable?


----------



## Torq

ike1985 said:


> My dream setup; fastest Mac today but running snow leopard instead of the latest steaming pile Apple has put out.  snow leopard so dang stable. Nothing ever freezes or goes wrong for me.


 
  
 I guess I'm lucky ... I've had no issues with El Capitan so far.  I've certainly read about plenty, but not had any of them actually affect me.  My DEV box is pretty much always current, so I'm exposed to potential issues pretty much instantly.


----------



## TheTrace

spook76 said:


> The problem is the solid core silver wire. I have bought two Lavricable cables and the L-19 cable from Penon Audio all are finicky. Monday, I finally found the perfect cable for connecting an iDevice to the Mojo.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> Yes, it is expensive at $130 but it is a real Apple Camera Kit dissembled and built into the new cable. I have tried everything I could to make it fail and it works exactly like my real Apple CCK and yes it went through the upgrade from 9.3.1 to 9.3.2 perfectly. Only 8 days from order to receipt in the US.


That was one of the few cables I was looking at from the beginning, regretting not initially choosing that kinda hard right now. Lol


----------



## spook76

maxh22 said:


> Did you find any difference in sound quality versus the regular cable?



I preface my answer that I am somewhat of a cable believer. That said, it improves the clarity and the soundstage but if you quote me I will deny I ever said it.


----------



## spook76

thetrace said:


> That was one of the few cables I was looking at from the beginning, regretting not initially choosing that kinda hard right now. Lol



I felt the same but at least there is a perfect solution. Just image a connection made of silver that is as reliable as a real Apple cable. I cannot tell you how happy I am.

My final portable audio rig.


----------



## GreenBow

lohb said:


> Anyone using QED Performance Graphite Audio J2P 3.5" to RCA with MOJO line-out or any other recommended quality 3.5" to RCA cable ?


 

 I have the Reference Audio J2P and it's fantastic, compared to a standard £2 generic cable. The soundstage came forward, and improved in every aspect. Details were clearer. Tone improved to the point that my desktop Q Acoustics BT3 no longer sounded of the cabinets with certain sounds. If you can still find one, buy it.


----------



## pinoyman

QUESTION:
  
 is there a way to turn the light of the leds off?


----------



## x RELIC x

pinoyman said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> is there a way to turn the light of the leds off?




ANSWER:

Nope. You can dim them slightly by pressing both volume buttons together briefly.


----------



## pinoyman

x relic x said:


> ANSWER:
> 
> Nope. You can dim them slightly by pressing both volume buttons together briefly.


 

 too bad...
 hope we could turn it off to save battery.


----------



## x RELIC x

pinoyman said:


> too bad...
> hope we could turn it off to save battery.




Chord has said they take barely anything to power. I wouldn't be concerned about the LED lights draining power. I do think they can be a bit bright at times, even 'dimmed', although that's entirely dependent on the environment.


----------



## raelamb

spook76 said:


> The problem is the solid core silver wire. I have bought two Lavricable cables and the L-19 cable from Penon Audio all are finicky. Monday, I finally found the perfect cable for connecting an iDevice to the Mojo.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> Yes, it is expensive at $130 but it is a real Apple Camera Kit dissembled and built into the new cable. I have tried everything I could to make it fail and it works exactly like my real Apple CCK and yes it went through the upgrade from 9.3.1 to 9.3.2 perfectly. Only 8 days from order to receipt in the US.


 

 Thank you so much for thr tip Spook. I have also had problems with the lavri and the Filo. It is not acceptable to me to have to reset the ipod touch all the time. I just ordered the cable you recommended and hope this one is the charm


----------



## Ereve

takeanidea said:


> I get different results with my phone compared to my dap. I use OTG with my phone and optical with my dap. The dap has less interference


 
 basically, it doesnt really matter if i use an ak380 or an iphone? ill stil get very similar sound quality?


----------



## Takeanidea

ereve said:


> basically, it doesnt really matter if i use an ak380 or an iphone? ill stil get very similar sound quality?



The Mojo improves the sound of the AK380 ? That's incredible! I got a chance to try one of them at CanJam , I was bowled over by it. If I have that level of sound quality with the Mojo I'm very pleased indeed.
I have a semi pro USB recorder and have recorded the same track through the headphone out of my phone through otg through USB on my macbook. It is a work in progress but if anyone is interested pm and I'll send you the links.


----------



## Wyd4

takeanidea said:


> The Mojo improves the sound of the AK380 ? That's incredible! I got a chance to try one of them at CanJam , I was bowled over by it. If I have that level of sound quality with the Mojo I'm very pleased indeed.
> I have a semi pro USB recorder and have recorded the same track through the headphone out of my phone through otg through USB on my macbook. It is a work in progress but if anyone is interested pm and I'll send you the links.




I think his point was more that he can use an iPhone with mojo or an ak380 with mojo with similar/same results. 
Not necessarily that mojo bests the ak380. 

I can say that I am happy enough with the mojo performance to never try the ak380 and as someone who has suffered terribly with upgraditis since finding headfi this is quite an occasion


----------



## jmills8

wyd4 said:


> I think his point was more that he can use an iPhone with mojo or an ak380 with mojo with similar/same results.
> Not necessarily that mojo bests the ak380.
> 
> I can say that I am happy enough with the mojo performance to never try the ak380 and as someone who has suffered terribly with upgraditis since finding headfi this is quite an occasion


AK380 with Mojo will sound very similar to AK100II and Mojo. Phone with Mojo with the right music player can sound better than any AK dap with Mojo.


----------



## Lohb

Anyone using Audirvana + and MOJO having issues loading and playing 16/44 tracks now in the OSX update 2 days ago or so ( 10.11.5) ?
 Edit: after also updating A+ I've had to disable direct mode to MOJO...not good. Direct mode completely bypassed OSX as far as I was aware.
 I've posted in the 'OSX music players thread' as I'm guessing it is OSX or A+ upgrade issues for any other OSX A+ MOJO users...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/539740/mac-os-x-music-players-alternatives-to-itunes/3255#post_12591582


----------



## Takeanidea

....and if anyone is interested with a recorded investigation into the debate as to how big the differences are please pm me. I understand the 380 might beat the mojo for sq.I would expect it to for that price.
I only have cheap cables for otg and optical so I can't test for whether one cable is better than another. 
For those who have bought cables and have them for an evaluation period and are unsure whether they bring anything extra to the sound, send me your cable , I'll record a track with a normal cable and your cable and send you the link to the results and obviously send you your cable back. Its a piece of cake to do that as the output volume will be the same for one cable over another assuming the same impedance


----------



## LouisArmstrong

louisloh said:


> I have thought about getting a DAP, but I just cannot get over the horrible UI of the various Android DAPs on the market. My pocketable solution is iPhone 6 > Mojo > JH13. Limitation is the storage capacity. I'd jump in on the 256GB iPhone/iPod Touch whenever they come out; I still find the UI on iOS unbeatable. That and the ability to sync playlists with my Mac WITHOUT HASSLE.
> 
> The new MacBook is almost as portable as an iPad Air at less than 2 pounds light.
> 
> Also, I don't bring it out specifically for audio - it's a full-fledged computer. I get work done on it. It is first and foremost a great portable laptop that I can carry anywhere that just happens to also serve as part of a fairly portable rig (minus the track change issue mentioned earlier).


 

 I use the New Macbook also, but the problem is there isn't any high-end USB-C cable I know of yet, to connect my New Macbook to my high end DAC.


----------



## Takeanidea

x relic x said:


> ANSWER:
> 
> Nope. You can dim them slightly by pressing both volume buttons together briefly.







pinoyman said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> is there a way to turn the light of the leds off?




Turn the Mojo over is the best way


----------



## jmills8

takeanidea said:


> Turn the Mojo over is the best way


Paint the balls BLACK.


----------



## Takeanidea

jmills8 said:


> Paint the balls BLACK.


Even better!


----------



## jmills8

takeanidea said:


> Even better!


 Black marbles option would have been nice.


----------



## x RELIC x

takeanidea said:


> ....and if anyone is interested with a recorded investigation into the debate as to how big the differences are please pm me. I understand the 380 might beat the mojo for sq.*I would expect it to for that price.*
> ..............




_I just want to be clear that I haven't heard the AK380_, but based on measurements I wouldn't be that surprised if the Mojo audibly beat the AK380. It's funny how often users listen with their wallet. For the price difference I would simply _expect_ the AK380 to flat out perform better and it doesn't. For me that's money in the bank, but I'm sure others will disagree with my view. I would like to audition an AK380 some day to find out. I can say the Mojo handily beats the AK240 in sound quality to my ears. No question.

At the same time what is a users definition of 'better'? Mine won't necessarily match another person's view so it becomes exceedingly hard to pinpoint differences when the term 'better' is thrown around with no qualification to what 'better' is.

Example of measured performance of both devices from Ohm Image where the Mojo is easily the better performer (for this particular measuring system, but other Mojo measurements are quite stunning as well):

*AK380:*

http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-astellkern-ak380-24-bit


*Mojo:*

http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-chord-mojo-24-bit



> _"End words
> 
> Mojo blows by most if not all hi-end DAPs. It blows by many, if not most bleeding-edge desktop DACs and headphone amps. Sure, they may supply more voltage into high-Ω loads, but no all-rounder I've tested even comes close. Not even close.
> 
> ...


----------



## Takeanidea

I've heard the 380 but not tested it at length against the mojo. The only fair way to do such testing is to record the 2 taking time to ensure a volume match and listening over and over again to the results. Its tedious I can tell you! 
Sometimes it's just better to get a life.....


----------



## x RELIC x

takeanidea said:


> I've heard the 380 but not tested it at length against the mojo. The only fair way to do such testing is to record the 2 taking time to ensure a volume match and listening over and over again to the results. Its tedious I can tell you!
> Sometimes it's just better to get a life.....




Yeah, I've reviewed and compared a few products.  It certainly is a chore to do properly. 

I'd ask you what your nebulous recollection of the differences between the two are but that would be cruel and open a can of worms. I just think that many users see a price and default the higher price to better sound. Not always the case at all.


----------



## Takeanidea

The AK380 looked worked and sounded beautiful. I wouldn't have felt the need to go beyond that in sound quality


----------



## Ereve

jmills8 said:


> AK380 with Mojo will sound very similar to AK100II and Mojo. Phone with Mojo with the right music player can sound better than any AK dap with Mojo.


 
 goodness, i'm pretty lost now. so would you guys go as far as to say that the DAC matters more than a player? I'll be receiving my k10 in a month time and the only player i have right now is an iphone. Planning to get a mojo but am not sure whether if i get the mojo, i would have to get a better player such as a dx 80 or whatsnot... Also waiting for a seiun pro x.


----------



## x RELIC x

ereve said:


> goodness, i'm pretty lost now. so would you guys go as far as to say that the DAC matters more than a player? I'll be receiving my k10 in a month time and the only player i have right now is an iphone. Planning to get a mojo but am not sure whether if i get the mojo, i would have to get a better player such as a dx 80 or whatsnot... Also waiting for a seiun pro x.




The audio component of the iPhone should be completely bypassed and what you hear is the Mojo. The source is _much less_ of a factor when listening with a device like the Mojo (although there have been slight differences reported) than comparing devices on their own. The player in this case just feeds the file to the Mojo which handles all the audio conversion to analogue and output to the headphone/IEM. You likely will not be able to tell the difference between the iPhone or a player like the DX80 hooked up to the Mojo. Also consider factors like EQ being used or any other effects that may be added to the sound from the player. If a bit-perfect signal is output then there should be little to no difference in sound from different sources (however, I did a hear a difference between a couple sources).

It's recommended to read the information from Rob Watts in the third post of this thread to understand more about the Mojo. The conversation recently was more about the sound quality from the devices own individual output, not used as a source to the Mojo.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> _I just want to be clear that I haven't heard the AK380_, but based on measurements I wouldn't be that surprised if the Mojo audibly beat the AK380. It's funny how often users listen with their wallet. For the price difference I would simply _expect_ the AK380 to flat out perform better and it doesn't. For me that's money in the bank, but I'm sure others will disagree with my view. I would like to audition an AK380 some day to find out. I can say the Mojo handily beats the AK240 in sound quality to my ears. No question.
> 
> At the same time what is a users definition of 'better'? Mine won't necessarily match another person's view so it becomes exceedingly hard to pinpoint differences when the term 'better' is thrown around with no qualification to what 'better' is.
> 
> ...


 And now many are selling their 380s because they prefer to believe the 380CU sounds ALOT better than the cheaper 380 model.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> And now many are selling their 380s because they prefer to believe the 380CU sounds ALOT better than the cheaper 380 model.




I'm completely staying away from that conversation! :wink_face:


----------



## LouisArmstrong

AK380 Cu. The best of the best of the best.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> AK380 Cu. The best of the best of the best.




I was wondering how long it would take for you to share that?


----------



## YugiRider2

Is the Mojo supposed to be taken outside?
 I really can't see how one can fit it in their pockets - I mean it's undoubtedly an amazing device but I don't see how you can really use it outside. Having to use my HA-2 because of the form factor.


----------



## jmills8

yugirider2 said:


> Is the Mojo supposed to be taken outside?
> I really can't see how one can fit it in their pockets - I mean it's undoubtedly an amazing device but I don't see how you can really use it outside. Having to use my HA-2 because of the form factor.


I take With a phone plus another phone.


----------



## Ra97oR

yugirider2 said:


> Is the Mojo supposed to be taken outside?
> I really can't see how one can fit it in their pockets - I mean it's undoubtedly an amazing device but I don't see how you can really use it outside. Having to use my HA-2 because of the form factor.


 

 I just don't stack them on top of my player. I had far bigger portable stacks that I daily back in the days.


----------



## psikey

yugirider2 said:


> Is the Mojo supposed to be taken outside?
> I really can't see how one can fit it in their pockets - I mean it's undoubtedly an amazing device but I don't see how you can really use it outside. Having to use my HA-2 because of the form factor.


 
  
 Doesn't fit in jeans pocket easily but fine in a jacket/trouser pocket. The Z5mini used purely as a portable music source for the Mojo, I use a S7 as my actual phone.
  
 Also for anyone interested, I've finally managed to get my Mojo/Z5 combination working without EMF interference (noise while over 3G/4G/Wifi).
  
 As I posted earlier in the thread, I put a ferrite core around the cable which nearly eliminated all noise via Wifi/3G but still some with 4G but then made another change.
  
 As I work for a company that makes transformers, I got a small thin piece of soft lamination Iron (used in transformer cores) and placed in the cover of my phone between the Mojo/Z5 and now total silence. No interference noise of any kind with a 10 minute test. Going to give it a good checkout during my lunch-break walk to check fully resolved.
  
 Pics
  
 Thin & Light Case with soft iron insert

  
  
 Cut pieces of soft iron

  
 Ferrite ring around cable

  
 Highly portable coupled with strong double-sided tape and case/phone acts
 as a Mojo button guard


----------



## jonstatt

The way I use my Mojo is as follows:-
  
 iPhone 6S plus in trouser pocket.
 iPhone CCK plus USB cable then feeds to my jacket inside pocket where the Mojo lives
 Sennheiser IE800 into the Mojo
  
 This set-up won't work in the summer when I don't need a jacket though 
  
 I am also struggling to find the best USB cable as the ones that are well shielded are stiff and inflexible. And I have found all the flexible ones I have tried do introduce noise/interference albeit normally drowned out when on the train.


----------



## psikey

Just done my lunch time walking test with the Iron sheet shielding streaming Tidal HiFi then Spotify Extreme over H+/3G/4G (changed a few time during the test) and not a hint of interference.
  
 The audio quality streaming over 3G/4G with Tidal HiFi via UAPP app from Z5mini/Mojo to my Shure SE846's was jaw dropping. I can't ever see me changing from a Mojo unless Chord develop their own DAP based around a Mojo as a single small device with twin microSD slots.


----------



## VerBla

psikey said:


> Just done my lunch time walking test with the Iron sheet shielding streaming Tidal HiFi then Spotify Extreme over H+/3G/4G (changed a few time during the work) and not a hint of interference.
> 
> The audio quality streaming over 3G/4G with Tidal HiFi via UAPP app from Z5mini/Mojo to my Shure SE846's was jaw dropping. I can't ever see me changing from a Mojo unless Chord develop their own DAP based around a Mojo as a single small device with twin microSD slots.


 

 That would be seriously amazing.


----------



## qafro

Where can I get this Soft lamination iron?
  
  
 Quote:


psikey said:


> Doesn't fit in jeans pocket easily but fine in a jacket/trouser pocket. The Z5mini used purely as a portable music source for the Mojo, I use a S7 as my actual phone.
> 
> Also for anyone interested, I've finally managed to get my Mojo/Z5 combination working without EMF interference (noise while over 3G/4G/Wifi).
> 
> ...


----------



## psikey

qafro said:


>


 
  
 Think any thin sheet iron should do, just that we have the high grade stuff used in laminated transformer cores (benefits from lacquered coating). I'd say stuff I used is ~0.3mm thick. You in UK ?


----------



## SearchOfSub

ereve said:


> goodness, i'm pretty lost now. so would you guys go as far as to say that the DAC matters more than a player? I'll be receiving my k10 in a month time and the only player i have right now is an iphone. Planning to get a mojo but am not sure whether if i get the mojo, i would have to get a better player such as a dx 80 or whatsnot... Also waiting for a seiun pro x.
> 
> 
> I would say DAC will make more difference but player is also important. I.E - playing through Jriver vs. Windows default there is clearly diference. I realize there Jriver is just a software player but is still a music player.


----------



## rkt31

imho mojo even with a cheap Android will beat any dap be it ak 380 . using some tweaks like ferrite core and putting the phone in airplane mode further improves the sound. mojo like any other dac or av equipment takes about an hour to sounds at its best. until previously such minor changes in sound could not be heard but chord DACs with extreme resolution can convey even the minutest of changes in sound like changing of cable, changing of transport etc. I would even with cheapest transport mojo sounds extremely realistic and natural like you are there.


----------



## betula

I have recently bought X00s. Great pairing with Mojo. I tried the Fostex straight out of my laptop just out of curiosity, and realized again, what a difference Mojo makes. Clarity, depth, refinement, dynamics. If I were trendy, I would finish this post with hashtag 'lovemymojo'. But I am not.


----------



## Wyd4

psikey it's funny I used mojo with z3 compact and s7 edge or phone. 

Only issue is the side exit usb on z3. That said it's not a huge issue with a 90 end in the usb cable. Just have to be careful not to catch it on your pocket.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Update on the pairing of Mojo with various headphones.  I have been able to test a few others from family:
  
 These have been marvelous matches with Mojo:
  
 Beyerdynamic T1 (first and second gen)  (600 ohm) 
  
 Beyerdynamic T5 (first only)
  
 Shure 535 
  
 Astell and Kern AK T8 ie (made in Germany by Beyerdynamic) --my treadmill and walking preference with Mojo.  
  
 in a pinch, even the Fiio Ex1 has nice soundstage with the Mojo!  
  
 I also have a 30" well made cable that I used in cooler temperatures, keeping Mojo in a jacket pocket.  It also allows for nice Mojo sharing with my wife.  
  
 The Lavricable is being replaced.  
  
 Thus far, the only headphones I did not love with Mojo have been the Beyerdynamic T51 i.   They are very dynamic and my son loves them, but I find them "too much" with Mojo; but this may be to the dynamic nature of them.  Those who love heavy bass seem to love them, but with Mojo it was 'over the top' for my ears. 
  
 I love definition, or 'fidelity' most about Mojo and my two headphones are the T1.2 and the AK T8 ie, both with the tesla magnets (though I don't grasp the science yet).  These allow for me to believe I am hearing the most faithful reproductions of what was intended in the recording.  
  
 The sense of 'accuracy' is so worthwhile to me that I, seriously, don't leave home without Mojo.


----------



## EagleWings

Mojo Case available for pre-order at Moon Audio


----------



## Xacxac

$100 for a case.... I'll pass & wait for the module.


----------



## chillaxing

How are you android guys using spotify with the mojo?

Or am I reading things wrong....


----------



## audi0nick128

I'm an Android Guy and I only use Tidal or stored files. Never use Spotify, so no loss for me... 

I just tried to connect my Riva turbo x to my digital receiver via Mojo. 
I connected my receiver via toslink to mojo and via 3.5mm to the riva and I only got terrible brumming noises. I never use toslink... What's the most likely reason? I set it up while the receiver and TV were running connected via HDMI. Wanted to set it up quick before Bundesliga Religation.... 

Cheers


----------



## Torq

chillaxing said:


> How are you android guys using spotify with the mojo?
> 
> Or am I reading things wrong....


 
  
 You can generally use any audio player with an external DAC on most recent Android builds, you just need to connect it via a suitable OTG cable and off you go.  You won't get bit-perfect playback, since the default audio stack will up-sample to either 96 or 192 KHz (depending on your phone/DAP) whether you want it to or not, but just getting it to play should be straightforward.


----------



## apainlessa

xacxac said:


> $100 for a case.... I'll pass & wait for the module.


 
 same here, so many possibilities with the module, can't wait for an update. The Mojo is too precious to carry around, god have mercy if I damage it or lose it. PC to mojo, outputing to headphones and speaker amp, gotta love the 2 outputs. Never far away from a charger too. Bliss....


----------



## chillaxing

torq said:


> You can generally use any audio player with an external DAC on most recent Android builds, you just need to connect it via a suitable OTG cable and off you go.  You won't get bit-perfect playback, since the default audio stack will up-sample to either 96 or 192 KHz (depending on your phone/DAP) whether you want it to or not, but just getting it to play should be straightforward.


 
  
  
 I cant get tidal or spotify to work natively on my v10 or g3, v10 is on 6.0.
  
 tidal works thru uapp, but I don't like uapp...


----------



## Torq

chillaxing said:


> I cant get tidal or spotify to work natively on my v10 or g3, v10 is on 6.0.
> 
> tidal works thru uapp, but I don't like uapp...


 
  
 Make sure you've properly exited UAPP (not just switched to a different app), otherwise it'll hold on to the DAC and it won't be available for the standard audio stack.
  
 Beyond that, I don't know what to suggest.  I've seen the Mojo work straight out of the G3 with a proper OTG cable.  I know some OTG cables seem to have issues (whether that's a quality issue or a configuration of the cable issue, I can't say).
  
 You can try restarting the phone, then plugging in the Mojo, powering up the Mojo and finally launching Spotify.
  
 Can't help you beyond that - don't have an Android device to hand any more.


----------



## Tympan

xacxac said:


> $100 for a case.... I'll pass & wait for the module.


 

 Same, secured micro USB connections is my priority. Not taking it out until the extension takes care of that.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

apainlessa said:


> same here, so many possibilities with the module, can't wait for an update. The Mojo is too precious to carry around, god have mercy if I damage it or lose it. PC to mojo, outputing to headphones and speaker amp, gotta love the 2 outputs. Never far away from a charger too. Bliss....


 

 Well said! 
  
 Our 'music night' means too old people lying on the couch, one at each end, with Mojo in between. Both in ear headphones same OHM.  One week she chooses the album, the next week I choose.  We begin with an intro (history, interesting facts, etc) and play an album or set list straight through.  It's really nice.  
  
 Our second major use for the two inputs is at youth hockey games where parents think that the poorer their parenting skills, the less it will be evident if they scream the loudest (or something like that) which gets not only annoying but vile and even to the point of being removed. 
  
 When a parent escalates, we put Mojo on, headphones on, and sit or stand next to each other and quietly clap for ours, while enjoying music without hearing things you do not ever want to hear!  
  
 It's a great tool and I share your description of "bliss."


----------



## Ike1985

peter hyatt said:


> Well said!
> 
> Our 'music night' means too old people lying on the couch, one at each end, with Mojo in between. Both in ear headphones same OHM.  One week she chooses the album, the next week I choose.  We begin with an intro (history, interesting facts, etc) and play an album or set list straight through.  It's really nice.
> 
> ...


 


  
 Precisely why I don't attend many of these sort of "event's", hate people like that.  We had one in our jiu jitsu class last week, first time their kid attended.  Went crazy. Got kicked out. It was gleeful.


----------



## masterpfa

psikey said:


> I can't ever see me changing from a Mojo unless Chord develop their own DAP based around a Mojo as a single small device with twin microSD slots.





>


 
 Hmmmmm Chord Mojo DAP


----------



## maxh22

masterpfa said:


> Hmmmmm Chord Mojo DAP


 
 I would buy it in a heart beat! What I really wanna see is a modular player where you can insert and remove mojo depending on your need.


----------



## catoval55

masterpfa said:


> Hmmmmm Chord Mojo DAP


 


psikey said:


> I can't ever see me changing from a Mojo unless Chord develop their own DAP based around a Mojo as a single small device with twin microSD slots.





>





>





> WOOW!!!! in "Christopher Walken Voice".


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Chord interview

http://headpie.blogspot.jp/2015/12/chord-electronics-interview-with-john.html?m=1


----------



## brent75

Just ordered one. About to find out what the hype is all about.


----------



## Tympan

peter hyatt said:


> Well said!
> 
> Our 'music night' means too old people lying on the couch, one at each end, with Mojo in between. Both in ear headphones same OHM.  One week she chooses the album, the next week I choose.  We begin with an intro (history, interesting facts, etc) and play an album or set list straight through.  It's really nice.
> 
> ...


 

 The safest Dac/amp prevention against menage a trois, should be mandatory gift to every wedding


----------



## maxh22

brent75 said:


> Just ordered one. About to find out what the hype is all about.




You will enjoy it greatly! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## LeeMark

Just got mine in a trade for my LCD2, this thing is glorious, I have listened to it through my iPhone with Tidal, using either my Audeze Sine or my Noble K10u, really beautiful, soundstage presence detail, bass, hard to describe how good this is. When I listen to it more, I'll leave more impressions. However, does any one know if the Pono can be connected to this with a simple interconnect in single ended mode (I know it can't be connected in balanced mode). Thanks.


----------



## Torq

torq said:


> Mojo in *general *may not be the problem, but I'm not convinced that _my particular unit_ doesn't have an issue.
> 
> I literally have the fastest Macs it is possible to buy today.  Other's are having it work fine with MUCH slower hardware with far fewer resources.  The ONLY common factor with this issue is the DAC.  So either my DAC has an issue or there's something common to my computers that I don't know about (one of them, a fully-specced Retina Mac Book Pro was brand new as of yesterday - so there's no third party software in the way).
> 
> I avoid JRiver for a variety of reasons - however I included it in my testing as an attempt to eliminate Audirvana as a possible cause.  The issue exists with Roon also, so it's not the playback software.  And it's definitely not the performance of the computer.


 

 So, after lots more trouble-shooting, I've eliminated my Mojo as the cause of the issue.  It's reproducible on at least one other DSD DAC - though dropouts are more frequent with the Mojo for some reason.
  
 About the only thing left to try is play via Windows and a Mac running a pre-El Capitan build of OS X.
  
 I've used five separate Macs, all MORE than powerful enough to handle the "load" (even on my slowest machine we're talking single digit percentage CPU usage).  Half a dozen USB cables including Amazon Basics, Monoprice, Anker, AudioQuest Cinnamon etc.  It happens with Audirvana+, Roon, HQPlayer, and JRiver.  It's more common on higher bit-rate files (up to quad-rate/DSD256), but still happens at DSD128 - not seen it at DSD64 (1x) yet.  It'll play all day at 32/352 or 32/384KHz mode (identical data rate to DSD256) ... but put it in DoP mode and the dropouts begin.  It happens with all of my native DSD music files.  It happens with Redbook audio up sampled to DSD (so not just native files).  It happens with native USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports.
  
 At best I can fathom now is that it's a timing issue with data in DoP format (or DoP is less tolerant of timing issues than simple PCM - even though the container is the same).  No idea what is causing the timing glitch.  Maybe it's an El Capitan issue.
  
 Won't post on it again in this thread unless I can resolve it.  But did want to confirm that it was not down to a fault on my Mojo.


----------



## harpo1

leemark said:


> Just got mine in a trade for my LCD2, this thing is glorious, I have listened to it through my iPhone with Tidal, using either my Audeze Sine or my Noble K10u, really beautiful, soundstage presence detail, bass, hard to describe how good this is. When I listen to it more, I'll leave more impressions. However, does any one know if the Pono can be connected to this with a simple interconnect in single ended mode (I know it can't be connected in balanced mode). Thanks.


 
 Mojo only has digital inputs.  I don't own a Pono but if it has a coax out or optical out you can hook it up that way.


----------



## paruchuribros

Is there any portable player have a sound quality of chord mojo? I do not want to carry 2 things other than phone (don't want to use phone for the music since music play drains the battery).


----------



## x RELIC x

leemark said:


> Just got mine in a trade for my LCD2, this thing is glorious, I have listened to it through my iPhone with Tidal, using either my Audeze Sine or my Noble K10u, really beautiful, soundstage presence detail, bass, hard to describe how good this is. When I listen to it more, I'll leave more impressions. However, does any one know if the Pono can be connected to this with a simple interconnect in single ended mode (I know it can't be connected in balanced mode). Thanks.




No go with the Pono. 

Digital input only with the Mojo.

I'm a poet!


----------



## x RELIC x

paruchuribros said:


> Is there any portable player have a sound quality of chord mojo? I do not want to carry 2 things other than phone (don't want to use phone for the music since music play drains the battery).




That's a loaded question!! Some will say yes, emphatically. Some will say no, emphatically.

It would help to understand the different approach Chord takes to the Digital to Analogue Conversion in their DACs and how the analogue output is implemented with very little noise. Also, look at the fantastic measurements of the Mojo compared to pretty much every other portable player and many desktop solutions. Then go and audition one and compare to other devices you may be interested in (optimally). 

The third post has most of the information about what makes Mojo technically special from the designer of the DAC himself. I suggest start reading the third post quotes from Rob Watts first to gather a baseline for what the Mojo can do. Second, there are 26 reviews for the Mojo currently on Head Fi.


----------



## brent75

I bought the Audioquest Jitterbug when I bought the Dragonfly Red. If I end up keeping the Mojo over Red, will the Jitterbug be useless/redundant to the Mojo...or should I keep it?
  
 (I think I'll get about $45 back or so if I return)


----------



## x RELIC x

brent75 said:


> I bought the Audioquest Jitterbug when I bought the Dragonfly Red. If I end up keeping the Mojo over Red, will the Jitterbug be useless/redundant to the Mojo...or should I keep it?
> 
> (I think I'll get about $45 back or so if I return)




Redundant. Because of the way Rob's DACs work he says they are all immune to jitter, this includes the Mojo. Some have purchased the Jitterbug with the Mojo and have reported no change in sound. Best to test for yourself if you have one.

Edit: This is copied from (of course) the third post in this thread. There is SO MUCH info there people.




> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter *(all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter) *but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






torq said:


> So, after lots more trouble-shooting, I've eliminated my Mojo as the cause of the issue.  It's reproducible on at least one other DSD DAC - though dropouts are more frequent with the Mojo for some reason.
> 
> About the only thing left to try is play via Windows and a Mac running a pre-El Capitan build of OS X.
> 
> ...






Torq, I believe in the Nagra HD DAC thread they were also reporting drop outs with DSD from El Capitan.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks!
  
 It seems the drop outs being reported there are with the Chord DAVE ... and the Nagra HD DAC is working fine.  So there may be more to it than just OS X being a git.


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It seems the drop outs being reported there are with the Chord DAVE ... and the Nagra HD DAC is working fine.  So there may be more to it than just OS X being a git.




Yes, sorry, the DAVE mentioned in the Nagra thread. Curious though as I've also read around the web about El Capitan causing issues with other DACs as well. It's a wider issue than just your Mojo unit. I'm simply not a big fan of DSD so I really can't help much further than that. :redface:


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> Yes, sorry, the DAVE mentioned in the Nagra thread. Curious though as I've also read around the web about El Capitan causing issues with other DACs as well. It's a wider issue than just your Mojo unit. I'm simply not a big fan of DSD so I really can't help much further than that.


 

 I greatly appreciate the pointer all the same!
  
 It is curious that it's two Chord units ... wonder how similar the interface code is for those.
  
 DoP is a hack at best, so it doesn't surprise me that it is a bit iffy.
  
 All this started as I wanted to take a more serious look at DSD before deciding what DAC to buy for my 2nd "main" headphone system (i.e. another high-end one).  To date I've not heard anything that suggests it's anything but "different" to PCM (when I can tell a difference at all).  For sure, I've not heard everything.  Even comparing plain old Redbook to quad-rate DSD is not moving the needle in DSD's favor so far.  Not exactly the experience I expected given all the hype.


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> I greatly appreciate the pointer all the same!
> 
> It is curious that it's two Chord units ... wonder how similar the interface code is for those.
> 
> ...




I know a lot of DSD fans will disagree with this but I also don't find anything special about DSD. Actually DSD sounds more flat and wide to me, which sounds more fake (to me). The code in the Mojo is similar to DAVE, just nowhere near as robust. You simply can't fit that much code in to the Mojo's smaller FPGA. Mojo's WTA filter tap length is not disclosed but I would say it's not more than the Hugo at 26,000 taps. The WTA filter in DAVE is 164,000 taps running in parallel on 166 DSP cores in the FPGA. That's a lot of complex filtering going on!


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> I know a lot of DSD fans will disagree with this but I also don't find anything special about DSD. Actually DSD sounds more flat and wide to me, which sounds more fake (to me). The code in the Mojo is similar to DAVE, just nowhere near as robust. You simply can't fit that much code in to the Mojo's smaller FPGA. Mojo's WTA filter tap length is not disclosed but I would say it's not more than the Hugo at 26,000 taps. The WTA filter in DAVE is 164,000 taps running in parallel on 166 DSP cores in the FPGA. That's a lot of complex filtering going on!


 

 I'd imagine there are large differences in many areas between the Mojo (or Hugo) and DAVE ... but it's the USB interface and the DoP unpacking that I'd be interested in relation to this DSD drop-out issue.  If that "code" is the same, then it would explain why both seem to be affected.  I could certainly see the implementations of those two elements of the solution being different also, just wondering if they actually are - or if the differences are limited to what comes after the data stream has been fully recovered.


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> I'd imagine there are large differences in many areas between the Mojo (or Hugo) and DAVE ... but it's the USB interface and the DoP unpacking that I'd be interested in relation to this DSD drop-out issue.  If that "code" is the same, then it would explain why both seem to be affected.  I could certainly see the implementations of those two elements of the solution being different also, just wondering if they actually are - or if the differences are limited to what comes after the data stream has been fully recovered.




DAVE has a DSD+ mode that you can manually select when playing DSD. It has a more robust treatment of DSD, but I imagine the approach is largely similar.


----------



## Torq

For a laugh ... now up sampling to 32/768 KHz and feeding that to the Mojo ... absolutely rock solid ... even on my little Retina MacBook.  Nothing I do on the machine seems to give the audio any issues at all.  So whatever is causing my dropout issue is limited to DoP transfers (both for the Mojo and the ALO Audio International+ Optical Edition).


----------



## Xacxac

All ios devices have problem playing DSD256 as well. DSD128 is fine. I'd put my bet on inefficient DSD processing. 

But then, I don't hear any difference between PCM384 & DSD256. I almost never listen to DSD material.

Edit: DSD256 bitrate is significantly lower than theoretical & practical USB 2.0 transfer speed.


----------



## masterpfa

paruchuribros said:


> Is there any portable player have a sound quality of chord mojo? I do not want to carry 2 things other than phone (don't want to use phone for the music since music play drains the battery).


 
  
 Difficult question to answer with many differing opinions.
 What would you be looking for in this DAP?


----------



## Torq

brent75 said:


> I bought the Audioquest Jitterbug when I bought the Dragonfly Red. If I end up keeping the Mojo over Red, will the Jitterbug be useless/redundant to the Mojo...or should I keep it?
> 
> (I think I'll get about $45 back or so if I return)


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> Redundant. Because of the way Rob's DACs work he says they are all immune to jitter, this includes the Mojo. Some have purchased the Jitterbug with the Mojo and have reported no change in sound. Best to test for yourself if you have one.
> 
> Edit: This is copied from (of course) the third post in this thread. There is SO MUCH info there people.


 

 The Jitterbug is also supposed to clean up the USB power-lines.  And, while the Mojo is supposed to be immune to jitter (I'm certainly not suggesting otherwise), it's seemingly quite sensitive to noise over USB (and I believe Rob has stated a preference for the optical input somewhere back in this thread).
  
 That said, I picked up a Jitterbug when I grabbed my Dragonfly Red ... and I can't tell any difference using it with either that or the Mojo.
  
 It does seem to make a difference with my Stockholm V2 though.


----------



## musiclvr

I have to say that after having the Wyrd 4 Sound Recovery feeding the Mojo its digital stream; there is a noticeable immediacy with slightly more separation noted during my critical listening sessions. I just love it!


----------



## Torq

paruchuribros said:


> Is there any portable player have a sound quality of chord mojo? I do not want to carry 2 things other than phone (don't want to use phone for the music since music play drains the battery).


 

 Hard to say if there is "any" portable player that beats the Chord Mojo, but I'm inclined to doubt it.
  
 I will say that, in my opinion, it comfortably beats the DP-X1 as well as the entire line of AK players (though I've not  heard the copper version of the 380).
  
 I have various configurations for music listening when I am on the go/traveling, ranging from just the phone and one set of IEMs (I often take the Apple Smart Battery case - which I only use to keep the phone at full charge while listening to music during travel, it comes off once I arrive), all the way to taking an AK120 as a transport and the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> The Jitterbug is also supposed to clean up the USB power-lines.  And, while the Mojo is supposed to be immune to jitter (I'm certainly not suggesting otherwise), it's seemingly quite sensitive to noise over USB (and I believe Rob has stated a preference for the optical input somewhere back in this thread).
> 
> That said, I picked up a Jitterbug when I grabbed my Dragonfly Red ... and I can't tell any difference using it with either that or the Mojo.
> 
> It does seem to make a difference with my Stockholm V2 though.




DAVE has galvanic isolation which eliminates noise over USB, although it consumes power and therefore not suitable for portable devices like the Mojo.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> DAVE has galvanic isolation which eliminates noise over USB, although it consumes power and therefore not suitable for portable devices like the Mojo.


 

 At first I was going to say I am not sure whether people would bring a US$10,000 DAC with them on the go, but considering the price of watches that people wear, I think that's acceptable.


----------



## vapman

louisarmstrong said:


> At first I was going to say I am not sure whether people would bring a US$10,000 DAC with them on the go, but considering the price of watches that people wear, I think that's acceptable.


 
  
 Yeah and some of those people use the earbuds that came with their iPhones.


----------



## audi0nick128

There is a way to add galvanic isolation to Mojo. 
Check out this 
http://www.audiostream.com/content/intona-technology-usb-20-high-speed-isolator#IZyMreLP670sLy0R.97
It doesn't even need external power.... Wouldn't call it very portable... And the price is rather high for a USB decrapyfier, but I would love to give it a try. 

Cheers


----------



## LouisArmstrong

vapman said:


> Yeah and some of those people use the earbuds that came with their iPhones.


 

 Who knows, maybe they are using the Dave to drive their iPhone earbuds...


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> At first I was going to say I am not sure whether people would bring a US$10,000 DAC with them on the go, but considering the price of watches that people wear, I think that's acceptable.




Yeah, just explaining why Chord doesn't have it for their portable devices, although the thought of the DAVE in a portable setup certainly is rather funny for the size. Certainly the AK380Cu and Cu amp, plus perhaps some Noble prestige IEMs is close to the price range though.


----------



## x RELIC x

audi0nick128 said:


> There is a way to add galvanic isolation to Mojo.
> Check out this
> http://www.audiostream.com/content/intona-technology-usb-20-high-speed-isolator#IZyMreLP670sLy0R.97
> It doesn't even need external power.... Wouldn't call it very portable... And the price is rather high for a USB decrapyfier, but I would love to give it a try.
> ...




That gets it's power from the USB port on the computer I believe, therefore not suitable for portable where battery life is important as well. AFAIK galvanic isolation requires a power source.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> Yeah, just explaining why Chord doesn't have it for their portable devices, although the thought of the DAVE in a portable setup certainly is rather funny for the size. Certainly the AK380Cu and Cu amp, plus perhaps some Noble prestige IEMs is close to the price range though.


 

 Dave is the only way to beat the best DAP in the portable world. The device and the source may not be very portable, but who are we to say anything when people think AK380Cu+Amp is?


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah ok I see that's a factor  
Just read it this morning at work and got curious. 
I don't know if it would even work with a mobile device. 
I may just ask the manufacturer...


----------



## jmills8

Dave looks a lot better than the AK380 CU.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Dave is the only way to beat the best DAP in the portable world. The device and the source may not be very portable, but who are we to say anything when people think AK380Cu+Amp is?




I'll just say the measurements of the Mojo would debate that statement. :wink_face:

However, I haven't heard the AK380 (or the Cu) so I really have no skin in the game.


----------



## audi0nick128

Just short an email to the manufacturer of the High Speed USB Isolator, asking about possibility of use in a mobile setup...


----------



## aangen

brent75 said:


> I bought the Audioquest Jitterbug when I bought the Dragonfly Red. If I end up keeping the Mojo over Red, will the Jitterbug be useless/redundant to the Mojo...or should I keep it?
> 
> (I think I'll get about $45 back or so if I return)


 
 I think the Jitterbug makes a nice difference with the Mojo. I prefer to have it inline with mine.


----------



## audi0nick128

Wow customer service is lightning fast. 
They said that only a phone doesn't supply enough power, but with a powered USB hub between phone and Isolator it should work out just fine.... The stack is growing 
Hmm now it seems a battery powered hub isn't that easy to get... So throw in a powerbank  
Cheers


----------



## LouisArmstrong

That's some pretty awesome customer service dude.


----------



## x RELIC x

audi0nick128 said:


> Wow customer service is lightning fast.
> They said that only a phone doesn't supply enough power, but with a powered USB hub between phone and Isolator it should work out just fine.... The stack is growing
> Hmm now it seems a battery powered hub isn't that easy to get... So throw in a powerbank
> Cheers




By the end you'll look just like a Ghostbuster, lol! So much for the small, portable Mojo...


----------



## audi0nick128

LOL I am gonna call my system the ectoplasmatic sound blaster


----------



## maxh22

audi0nick128 said:


> There is a way to add galvanic isolation to Mojo.
> Check out this
> http://www.audiostream.com/content/intona-technology-usb-20-high-speed-isolator#IZyMreLP670sLy0R.97
> It doesn't even need external power.... Wouldn't call it very portable... And the price is rather high for a USB decrapyfier, but I would love to give it a try.
> ...




My father uses this and a usb regen as well as fancy synergistic research cables in his stereo system. I tried it out with the Mojo but I was using the cheap usb cable that came in the box with Mojo. It sounded very very good but if I bought a better micro to usb cable I'm sure it would sound even better better because it was being held back.


----------



## audi0nick128

Very interesting. The Review of the High Speed USB Isolator also mentions a synergy together with Regen. 
I am too CURIOUS how a great USB cable would sound in this setup together with Mojo 
Edit: I don't care if anyone mistakes me for a Cable Sales Man... So away with the clandestiness... The Hugo Link from Curious Cables for around 160$ should be a perfect match... The list of wanted Items is growing fast...


----------



## maxh22

I'm trying to upload a photo but headfi is giving me issues


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> I'm trying to upload a photo but headfi is giving me issues :confused_face(1):


Not enough posts ?


----------



## maxh22

jmills8 said:


> Not enough posts ?


 
 I'm getting a "Some images failed to upload" error..


----------



## audi0nick128

maxh22 said:


> I'm trying to upload a photo but headfi is giving me issues :confused_face(1):




Hmm to bad that you can't upload a pic... 
What did you use as a source? Your laptop or some fancy streamer from your Dad? Would be interesting if you could compare different sources... You might do it with your Dad and namedrop the Hugo Link in the process...Maybe you get lucky


----------



## maxh22

audi0nick128 said:


> Hmm to bad that you can't upload a pic...
> What did you use as a source? Your laptop or some fancy streamer from your Dad? Would be interesting if you could compare different sources... You might do it with your Dad and namedrop the Hugo Link in the process...Maybe you get lucky


 
 He's using a laptop.
  
 Laptop>USB ISO>Synergistic Research >USB REGEN>Lampizator>Some damn good music!


----------



## audi0nick128

maxh22 said:


> He's using a laptop.
> 
> Laptop>USB ISO>Synergistic Research >USB REGEN>Lampizator>Some damn good music!




OK so you used the laptop as well I guess. I was meaning to ask what source you where using together with Mojo  

I could send you a link with a Lampizator GG review where a certain USB cable is also highly praised  
Can you maybe give a short comparison between Mojo and the Lampi? 
BTW maybe you can get a high quality adapter and use the Synergistic Research cable. 
Cheers


----------



## Multimediers

aangen said:


> I think the Jitterbug makes a nice difference with the Mojo. I prefer to have it inline with mine.


 

 I have both but can't really recognize the difference between using and not using the JitterBug with Mojo


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Lohb

multimediers said:


> I have both but can't really recognize the difference between using and not using the JitterBug with Mojo


 

 These things (jitterbug) are sub-tractive (noise) and also additive ( dynamics, sound-stage) right ?


----------



## Multimediers

lohb said:


> These things (jitterbug) are sub-tractive (noise) and also additive ( dynamics, sound-stage) right ?


 
 Not sure what is the working theory inside JitterBug but, before Mojo, I used the JitterBug with a desktop DAC which the JitterBug made a significant difference. With my Mojo, the very same set of setup does not show any difference (at least I cannot tell) on using JitterBug.


----------



## maxh22

audi0nick128 said:


> OK so you used the laptop as well I guess. I was meaning to ask what source you where using together with Mojo
> 
> I could send you a link with a Lampizator GG review where a certain USB cable is also highly praised
> Can you maybe give a short comparison between Mojo and the Lampi?
> ...




Comparing the Lampizator Lite 7 and Mojo is a little unfair since the Lite 7 is more than 10X the price.

But if you wanna know how they compare I can mention a few things I noticed when listening in a stereo environment.

The Lampi used an Analysis plus balanced cable

Mojo used an audioquest cinnamon Cable.

 Mojo: More forward, kind of in your face, very detailed,good depth, very good base, great imaging,great depth doesn't sound like typical digital.

lampizator: Wider and more laid back soundstage ,Much more detailed,more body, harder and meatier base, sounds very analogue. Instruments have more weight and heft to them. Drums and trumpets sound surreal! (It sounds as if a person is playing right in front of you)

Knowing all that there are reason why I still love to use Mojo.
For one, if I wanted to lay in bed and shut my eyes and listening to music there is no way I can do that with the lampi. Two, Mojo can transport me directly to a live performance anywhere at any time. 

I find that by using the Mojo as purely as possible (Headphone or IEM to Mojo) I can achieve a similar level of immersion as compared to the Lampi.

So in short,the Mojo shows a lot it's magic in a quite, isolated environment with headphones and IEM's.


----------



## apainlessa

ok, I'd like to discuss the only issue I have with the Mojo, and it's something I've noticed 8-10 times now. Been through the whole thread and the 3rd post and if I missed a mention of it, forgive me. Try this scenario: 
 Mojo runs out of juice while using it. You want to keep using it there and then, so you plug the power cable in. You keep using it until it's time to call it a night. You switch off and leave it to charge. You wake up in the morning, disconnect the charging cable and start listening again. BUT then it runs out of juice in the next 2 min. Looks like it didn't charge overnight then. I'm using an Anker 60W 6-port charger. Different charging cables too. What gives? Never bothered to check charging lights etc but I must be doing something wrong somewhere. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey max thanks for this comparison. 
I know it's not fair and kind of silly to compare the two, but I had to ask. 
And like I said, please keep us updated if you get hold of a better cable to connect Mojo. 

Cheers


----------



## maxh22

apainlessa said:


> ok, I'd like to discuss the only issue I have with the Mojo, and it's something I've noticed 8-10 times now. Been through the whole thread and the 3rd post and if I missed a mention of it, forgive me. Try this scenario:
> Mojo runs out of juice while using it. You want to keep using it there and then, so you plug the power cable in. You keep using it until it's time to call it a night. You switch off and leave it to charge. You wake up in the morning, disconnect the charging cable and start listening again. BUT then it runs out of juice in the next 2 min. Looks like it didn't charge overnight then. I'm using an Anker 60W 6-port charger. Different charging cables too. What gives? Never bothered to check charging lights etc but I must be doing something wrong somewhere. Anyone else notice that?


 
 It could be that you accidently plugged the Micro usb cable into Usb data input port instead of the Usb charging port. It happend to me a few times in the beginning. Now I check to make sure it's charging before I leave my Mojo charging overnight.


----------



## maxh22

@audi0nick128 Here's the USB Isolator. I finally got the image to post.


----------



## headmanPL

apainlessa said:


> ok, I'd like to discuss the only issue I have with the Mojo, and it's something I've noticed 8-10 times now. Been through the whole thread and the 3rd post and if I missed a mention of it, forgive me. Try this scenario:
> Mojo runs out of juice while using it. You want to keep using it there and then, so you plug the power cable in. You keep using it until it's time to call it a night. You switch off and leave it to charge. You wake up in the morning, disconnect the charging cable and start listening again. BUT then it runs out of juice in the next 2 min. Looks like it didn't charge overnight then. I'm using an Anker 60W 6-port charger. Different charging cables too. What gives? Never bothered to check charging lights etc but I must be doing something wrong somewhere. Anyone else notice that?


 

 I experienced that with Samsung 2A chargers. I think because they have aggressive energy saving built in, so charging a phone gets full power up to around 75 - 80% of the battery capacity, then it drops to a trickle.
 With the 4 Samsung chargers (all less than 1 year old) I have, I can replicate the charger filling the battery, to a point, then the trickle drops below the minimum MoJo requires, and so MoJo runs flat.
 Older chargers, or the Sony 1.5A charger I now use, this never happens as they deliver the charge MoJo needs, when required.
  
 It's not about the max power, but how and when these power bricks deliver it. I can only suggest you use another charger


----------



## Multimediers

apainlessa said:


> ok, I'd like to discuss the only issue I have with the Mojo, and it's something I've noticed 8-10 times now. Been through the whole thread and the 3rd post and if I missed a mention of it, forgive me. Try this scenario:
> Mojo runs out of juice while using it. You want to keep using it there and then, so you plug the power cable in. You keep using it until it's time to call it a night. You switch off and leave it to charge. You wake up in the morning, disconnect the charging cable and start listening again. BUT then it runs out of juice in the next 2 min. Looks like it didn't charge overnight then. I'm using an Anker 60W 6-port charger. Different charging cables too. What gives? Never bothered to check charging lights etc but I must be doing something wrong somewhere. Anyone else notice that?


 

 Experienced the same once. Can't remember what did I do beforehand when I discovered this but the White charging LED was flashing when I tried to pull the USB mains out from Mojo in the morning


----------



## apainlessa

headmanpl said:


> I experienced that with Samsung 2A chargers. I think because they have aggressive energy saving built in, so charging a phone gets full power up to around 75 - 80% of the battery capacity, then it drops to a trickle.
> With the 4 Samsung chargers (all less than 1 year old) I have, I can replicate the charger filling the battery, to a point, then the trickle drops below the minimum MoJo requires, and so MoJo runs flat.
> Older chargers, or the Sony 1.5A charger I now use, this never happens as they deliver the charge MoJo needs, when required.
> 
> It's not about the max power, but how and when these power bricks deliver it. I can only suggest you use another charger


 
  
  
 You could actually have a point. I'll try another charger and see if it makes a difference. Good to see others have experienced this issue


----------



## Torq

I got hold of an Auralic Vega to test a bit more with.
  
 The Vega is having no issues at all with DSD128 via DoP, where as the Mojo still exhibits drop-outs.
  
 Unfortunately the Vega I got hold of doesn't have the 2.x firmware, so there's no way to test it with DSD256 (and a firmware update requires returning the unit to the manufacturer).
  
 I did a bit more reading, including refreshing my memory of the USB 2.0 Audio specs and then looking at the standards for DoP 1.0 and 1.1.  And the short version there is that the PCM channel is more efficient when used for PCM data than it is for DoP data.  In other words, DoP format data fits fewer actual sample bits per frame than standard PCM (this is because additional information has to be included for DoP to identify the stream).
  
 The net effect of this is that the required, sustained, USB transfer rates for DoP signaling are rather higher than for PCM of the same equivalent bit rate/depth.  When you do the math (if I've done it correctly) DSD128 over DoP 1.0 is right at, and DSD256 over DoP 1.0 is beyond, the maximum sustainable transfer speed for USB 2.0 (which is somewhat lower than the theoretical 480 Mb/s.
  
 With DoP 1.1 more sample bits per frame can be transmitted and it comes in at just under the USB 2.0 transfer speed limit.  It's very borderline and wouldn't take much in terms of cable, hub, USB chipset or software to upset it.
  
 Obviously using a native driver that doesn't have to deal with the transmission (not processing) overhead over putting DSD data over a PCM stream, and the required USB transmission rate falls to a point where it's within the USB 2.0 spec for sustained transmission and has enough leeway that would give you some allowance for less-than-ideal hardware/software in the chain.
  
 Since Mojo, officially, only seems to support DoP 1.0 that pretty much ends the mystery for me.
  
 The interesting question would now be whether it's actually possible to get DSD128 or higher with a Mojo from a Mac.  The specs, strictly speaking, say "no".
  
 It should be relatively easy to do so via Windows and a native, non-DoP interface, driver however.


----------



## agzerx

Ok guys, my chordmojo arrived! Nice peace, and now the combo is complete for me!!!
 The real deal!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























  
*# MY GEARS COMBO*
 > shure se846 + blue filter
 > silver litz ted
 > chord mojo
 > ipod touch 6g
  
  
*# PICS OF MY GEARS*


----------



## shuto77

Maybe I'm misinformed, but I'm not clear on the value of pairing a DAP with the Mojo, if it's only going to be used as a transport. My understanding is that the transport will have no bearing on the quality of the signal that goes through the Mojo and out of your headphones, which is why I always recommend a good Android phone with a microSD slot capable of 200gb cards. 

Am I incorrect in believing a DAP is useless with the Mojo, unless you love its amp section, which is traditionally the weakness of most DAPs, making this scenario highly doubtful? 

I appreciate any input people have. I would just hate to see people buy $700 DAP to pair if a $100 Android phone will do the job, and with a superior interface. 

Remember that the transport simply passes the signal to the Mojo, which is where the magic happens, so to speak.


----------



## Torq

shuto77 said:


> Maybe I'm misinformed, but I'm not clear on the value of pairing a DAP with the Mojo, if it's only going to be used as a transport. My understanding is that the transport will have no bearing on the quality of the signal that goes through the Mojo and out of your headphones, which is why I always recommend a good Android phone with a microSD slot capable of 200gb cards.
> 
> Am I incorrect in believing a DAP is useless with the Mojo, unless you love its amp section, which is traditionally the weakness of most DAPs, making this scenario highly doubtful?
> 
> ...


 

 The $100 Android phone might have a superior interface, but it's going to fall foul of Android's native up-sampling unless you're using something like UAPP to bypass that (an approach that comes with a variety of other issues and doesn't allow you to use things like Spotify without getting nobbled with ASRC either).  If quality is your primary goal, which I'd assume it is if you're bothering to carry a Mojo around in the first place, most people want to avoid that up-sampling.  Most DAPs make that easy ... unless, of course, they're based on Android and then it becomes implementation specific.
  
 A DAP also offers the ability to run a high-quality, high-capacity (many DAPs have multiple slots which is a boon for those of us that don't want to browse by folder), playback solution that does not require we take a Mojo (or other external DAC) along if we are traveling light.
  
 And then, yes, there can be differences in sound quality even when you're not saddled with forced up-sampling.  Depending on how you interface to the Mojo that can be a meaningful difference ... e.g. USB is not the best way to drive a Mojo and no phone I know of has either COAX or optical outputs.
  
 So, no, a DAP isn't useless with a Mojo - even if ALL it got you was more on-board capacity.  But, as it stands, DAPs offer other benefits to phones as a source for Mojo or any other DAC.
  
 If a phone and swapping cards works for you, then more power to you, but it's not even close to a palatable solution for me.


----------



## x RELIC x

shuto77 said:


> Maybe I'm misinformed, but I'm not clear on the value of pairing a DAP with the Mojo, if it's only going to be used as a transport. My understanding is that the transport will have no bearing on the quality of the signal that goes through the Mojo and out of your headphones, which is why I always recommend a good Android phone with a microSD slot capable of 200gb cards.
> 
> Am I incorrect in believing a DAP is useless with the Mojo, unless you love its amp section, which is traditionally the weakness of most DAPs, making this scenario highly doubtful?
> 
> ...




Not everyone has purchased a DAP _after_ Mojo. Not everyone wants to deal with Android up sampling. I for one prefer a device with hardware buttons rather than just a touch screen interface. For some a single mSD card slot is not enough. Some DAPs have a better form factor for stacking for some users preferences.

There are multiple reasons why using a DAP with the Mojo makes more sense for different people. To each their own.


----------



## michaelgordon

all i want is a micro sd module to turn the mojo into the wrolds greatest ipod shuffle no interface needed, no transport just a play/ pause and track skip button just carrying that around would be so much easier while out and about and then have the option of adding dap for traveling / home listening as per normal.


----------



## jmills8

shuto77 said:


> Maybe I'm misinformed, but I'm not clear on the value of pairing a DAP with the Mojo, if it's only going to be used as a transport. My understanding is that the transport will have no bearing on the quality of the signal that goes through the Mojo and out of your headphones, which is why I always recommend a good Android phone with a microSD slot capable of 200gb cards.
> 
> Am I incorrect in believing a DAP is useless with the Mojo, unless you love its amp section, which is traditionally the weakness of most DAPs, making this scenario highly doubtful?
> 
> ...


 Or this cheap dap.


----------



## Mython

_*Alternatively... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_
  
  
  
 Quote:


staxton said:


> I believe the Mojo is revolutionary because it (1) provides a truly fine sounding DAC that (2) is capable of driving full-size headphones in (3) an incredibly small package (4) at an amazing price. In a world of $100,000 desktop DACs and $3,500 DAPs (that, incidentally, can't power full-size headphones and don't sound anywhere near as good as the Mojo), Chord is doing a tremendous service to the audio industry. I hope Chord continues on this path with a whole line of products based on the Mojo.
> 
> I've spent a fair amount of time trying to put together some kind of reasonably portable, self-contained, all-in-one audio player with significant storage based on Mojo's excellent sound and small form factor. The goal was to have direct (rather than wireless) access to a relatively large music collection, and to put out of sight the cabling between storage, interface and the Mojo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tympan

That's large! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but cool. I'm always fascinated at what members come up with. Been working on my own too since there is no news of the extensions coming up any time soon.


----------



## Tympan

Lol! I missed all the goodies inside. The size makes more sense now. Really cool


----------



## Xacxac

Just broke the third USB cable (the stock this time) due to U-shape bend. All cables became loose overtime. I really need the iPhone module.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

xacxac said:


> Just broke the third USB cable (the stock this time) due to U-shape bend. All cables became loose overtime. I really need the iPhone module.




Picture?

Is it very short and stacked tight?


----------



## jmills8

xacxac said:


> Just broke the third USB cable (the stock this time) due to U-shape bend. All cables became loose overtime. I really need the iPhone module.


 You have mojo secured at all times? Mine is secured with velcro. It never moves.


----------



## masterpfa

shuto77 said:


> Maybe I'm misinformed, but I'm not clear on the value of pairing a DAP with the Mojo, if it's only going to be used as a transport. My understanding is that the transport will have no bearing on the quality of the signal that goes through the Mojo and out of your headphones, which is why I always recommend a good Android phone with a microSD slot capable of 200gb cards.
> 
> Am I incorrect in believing a DAP is useless with the Mojo, unless you love its amp section, which is traditionally the weakness of most DAPs, making this scenario highly doubtful?
> 
> ...


 
 Many don't find using a phone ideal.
 When at home working at my desk I use my phone, mojo and UAPP and works fine. But when out and about I stack my Onkyo DP-X1 with my Mojo (after issues with my AK100MKii developed problems on optical out)

 Phone

 My phone is a Nexus so no expandable storage
 My phone can sometimes transmit interference and not practical if call and messages are being received
 run the chance of running out of battery if out and about
  
 Whereas my $700 DAP

 Has 2 micro SD slots
 Can still install all the audio apps I already have on phone
 Can play back MQA
 Can offer hi-res playback on it's own if my Mojo battery runs flat

 On Head-Fi people choose what's right for thier needs. I started with a Phone and Mojo, then obtained an AK100Mkii before progressing to Onkyo DP-X1

 If it ever gets released I'll be looking at the Fiio T3


----------



## knok56

My mojo line out on cyrus 3 amplifier with Triangle Altea ex, never heard anything so pleasurable especially on vocals ! I love my Mojo !


----------



## betula

knok56 said:


> My mojo line out on cyrus 3 amplifier with Triangle Altea ex, never heard anything so pleasurable especially on vocals ! I love my Mojo !


 

 Mojo is able to transform sound to miracle.


----------



## Mython

I think a_ lot _of people would be pleasantly surprised at using this tiny device in a fullsize 2ch hi-fi set-up.   IMO, headphones don't serve the spatial talents of Rob's DACs to their full potential.
  
 Being marketed specifically towards headphone fans may lead to Mojo being overlooked as a serious potential DAC in a fullsize system


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

.... I ordered Mojo............ It's time to sell my liver! Any takers?

 I will use Mojo mainly with Sony NW-X100 + ACS Encore Studio.

 I will test it with HD800S, HD700, Philips L2, Musical Fidelity M100.


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> I think a _lot_ of people would be pleasantly surprised at using this tiny device in a fullsize 2ch hi-fi set-up.   IMO, headphones don't serve the spatial talents of Rob's DACs to their full potential.
> 
> Being marketed specifically towards headphone fans may lead to Mojo being overlooked as a serious potential DAC in a fullsize system




Well it may also leave room for a slightly different speced Mojo TT...


----------



## audi0nick128

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> .... I ordered Mojo............ It's time to sell my liver! Any takers?
> 
> 
> I will use Mojo mainly with Sony NW-X100 + ACS Encore Studio.
> ...




So liver heh? Guess the kidney(s) are long gone... possibly for the HD800Ss


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

audi0nick128 said:


> So liver heh? Guess the kidney(s) are long gone... possibly for the HD800Ss


 

 spot on!!!! haha

 Mojo MUST be good....


----------



## vhsownsbeta

audi0nick128 said:


> Well it may also leave room for a slightly different speced Mojo TT...


That would be awesome. Mojo with full size I/O and a mains power supply, isolated via battery...


----------



## maxh22

vhsownsbeta said:


> That would be awesome. Mojo with full size I/O and a mains power supply, isolated via battery...




If such a device were to exist it would have to fall in between the Hugo and HugoTT. But in all honesty if they could produce a more cost effective version of dave that would be great as well!


----------



## Drumonron

Okay, I've had the Mojo for a few days now and am fully immersed in my 
 music via my Fiio X3 2nd gen via moon-audio mini coax to the mojo and listening 
 right now on my SE846.  Very pleased with this setup but a bit disappointed that
 I'm not getting the sample rate out of the fiio's coax that I though I would.  DSD audio out of fiio
 is only giving me a sample rate of 88khz as identified by the mojo color ball.
  
 The sound is lush, full and immersive.
  
 Anyone know a transport that would allow me to get more sample rate to the mojo and why is 
 it restricted out of the Fiio to 88khz?
  
 Thanks in advance.
  
 I am not dissappointed in the Mojo....USB out of my MAC via Jriver....bitperfect!!! and I do get the DSD white ball on the mojo there.
  
 Mojo is something special!


----------



## aangen

Do you hear any hiss with the SE846? I don't with mine.


----------



## harpo1

drumonron said:


> Okay, I've had the Mojo for a few days now and am fully immersed in my
> music via my Fiio X3 2nd gen via moon-audio mini coax to the mojo and listening
> right now on my SE846.  Very pleased with this setup but a bit disappointed that
> I'm not getting the sample rate out of the fiio's coax that I though I would.  DSD audio out of fiio
> ...


 
 You need to set the SPDIF Output on the X3II to DOP.  By default it's set to D2P.  The mojo only accepts DOP.


----------



## Drumonron

delete please


----------



## Drumonron

Hidizs AP100Quote: 





aangen said:


> Do you hear any hiss with the SE846? I don't with mine.


 
 No hiss whatsoever - black.  Really loving the SE846 with the balanced filter- haven't had a desire to switch the filter.
  
 Maybe some day, I'll play with rolling filters.


----------



## Drumonron

harpo1 said:


> You need to set the SPDIF Output on the X3II to DOP.  By default it's set to D2P.  The mojo only accepts DOP.


 

 How does one "set the SPDIF Output on the X3II to DOP"?


----------



## harpo1

drumonron said:


> How does one "set the SPDIF Output on the X3II to DOP"?


 
 It's in the systems settings menu on the X3II.


----------



## Drumonron

I have the latest fw on it but not seeing this option.


----------



## harpo1

You need the 1.45beta firmware.


----------



## Drumonron

maybe I have to go backwards with the firmware from 1.6 to 1.44 for this?  I mean 1.4....will go backwards...totally worth it.
  
 Thanks Harpo1!


----------



## harpo1

drumonron said:


> maybe I have to go backwards with the firmware from 1.6 to 1.44 for this?


 
 Nope you need the one I listed.  It has everything 1.6 has plus some features.  Here's a link to the post where you can get it.  Works great.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/743704/the-fiio-x3-2nd-gen-ex-x3k-x3ii-thread-192k-24b-cs4398-native-dsd-usb-dac-with-lo-and-inline-remote/7485#post_12447212


----------



## x RELIC x

drumonron said:


> Okay, I've had the Mojo for a few days now and am fully immersed in my
> music via my Fiio X3 2nd gen via moon-audio mini coax to the mojo and listening
> right now on my SE846.  Very pleased with this setup but a bit disappointed that
> I'm not getting the sample rate out of the fiio's coax that I though I would.  DSD audio out of fiio
> ...




As mentioned the X3ii is likely the same with later firmware but the X5ii has an option to select DSD to PCM (D2P) or DSD over PCM (DoP) which will pass along DSD to the Mojo. It works to illuminate the white light but I can tell you I'm hard pressed to tell _any audible difference at all_. I use the Dyson audio cable for coaxial from the X5ii.

*X5ii to Mojo with coaxial DoP on:*





*X5ii to Mojo with coaxial D2P on:*





I'm using my custom theme on the X5ii but your options would likely be the same.


----------



## harpo1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






x relic x said:


> As mentioned the X3ii is likely the same with later firmware but the X5ii has an option to select DSD to PCM (D2P) or DSD over PCM (DoP) which will pass along DSD to the Mojo. It works to illuminate the white light but I can tell you I'm hard pressed to tell _any audible difference at all_. I use the Dyson audio cable for coaxial from the X5ii.
> 
> *X5ii to Mojo with coaxial DoP on:*
> 
> ...


 
  


 I use the same coax with my X3II, works great.


----------



## Drumonron

Thanks folks...updating(twice)....2nd time to the 1.45beta...and we have the DSD output to the Mojo!
  
 Head-fi ROCKS!
  

  
  
  

  
 
  
 Seeing is believing, right!


----------



## Mython

I previously hadn't noticed how nicely the X5ii matches Mojo, size-wise. Nice!


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> I previously hadn't noticed how nicely the X5ii matches Mojo, size-wise. Nice!




Me neither, until curiosity got the best of me and I ordered a 'proper' coaxial cable. It's a nice stack! The new black X5ii would look stunning with the Mojo and the overhang actually functions to help protect the headphone jack (somewhat). I really like this pairing. Plus, the X5ii battery lasts three Mojo charges using coaxial output so I don't have to manage two devices' batteries as much compared to the AK240's paltry 6hr battery life on average.

The pics added by Drumonron are with the X3ii, a slightly smaller player than the X5ii.


----------



## Tympan

Matches iphone SE size great too (same width!)


----------



## audi0nick128

maxh22 said:


> If such a device were to exist it would have to fall in between the Hugo and HugoTT. But in all honesty if they could produce a more cost effective version of dave that would be great as well!




My post was purely speculative, even though I think many would love a Mojo TT. 
Concerning DAVE I can understand you feel this way and I wish to be abled to afford DAVE or a DAVE light some day. 
But I wouldn't say that cost efficiency or effectiveness is the right word. A project like DAVE with all the research involved is somewhat of a life achievement and it's understandable that you have to pay decent money for that. 
Doesn't mean I don't hope for technology from DAVE to trickle down to more affordable products  
BTW thanks for the pic, gave me a better feeling for the size. 

Cheers


----------



## rkt31

@knok56, it's surprising that not many have tried mojo in their stereo set up. I bet mojo can put to shame many dacs costing 10x of it's (or even more) price in stereo set up. since mojo has do much of resolution it can initially sound bright in stereo set up. after about an hour it reaches to its full potential.


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> @knok56, it's surprising that not many have tried mojo in their stereo set up. I bet mojo can put to shame many dacs costing 10x of it's (or even more) price in stereo set up. since mojo has do much of resolution it can initially sound bright in stereo set up. after about an hour it reaches to its full potential.




Mojo is amazing in my 2CH stereo setup. Love it!! Just don't use my 2CH setup much any more.


----------



## Takeanidea

torq said:


> The $100 Android phone might have a superior interface, but it's going to fall foul of Android's native up-sampling unless you're using something like UAPP to bypass that (an approach that comes with a variety of other issues and doesn't allow you to use things like Spotify without getting nobbled with ASRC either).  If quality is your primary goal, which I'd assume it is if you're bothering to carry a Mojo around in the first place, most people want to avoid that up-sampling.  Most DAPs make that easy ... unless, of course, they're based on Android and then it becomes implementation specific.
> 
> A DAP also offers the ability to run a high-quality, high-capacity (many DAPs have multiple slots which is a boon for those of us that don't want to browse by folder), playback solution that does not require we take a Mojo (or other external DAC) along if we are traveling light.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


shuto77 said:


> Maybe I'm misinformed, but I'm not clear on the value of pairing a DAP with the Mojo, if it's only going to be used as a transport. My understanding is that the transport will have no bearing on the quality of the signal that goes through the Mojo and out of your headphones, which is why I always recommend a good Android phone with a microSD slot capable of 200gb cards.
> 
> Am I incorrect in believing a DAP is useless with the Mojo, unless you love its amp section, which is traditionally the weakness of most DAPs, making this scenario highly doubtful?
> 
> ...


 
 I have a Seiun Pro X on order which will output ultra HD but I don't suppose I shall use it for that -:O) . The phone is the solution although my new one has me foxed for a moment ; it has lots of interference even with the screen turned off and I am endeavouring to find a solution as if I can I have found the best of both worlds , a phone and a high quality DAP in one.
 As for the difference between connections - if anyone wishes to hear for themselves and make that decision I have taken recordings of usb and optical. I hear no difference. The cables I have are of similar quality - i.e as cheap as I can get.


----------



## uzi2

x relic x said:


> Mojo is amazing in my 2CH stereo setup. Love it!! Just don't use my 2CH setup much any more.


 

 You'll need three Daves for 5.1


----------



## masterpfa

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> .... I ordered Mojo............ It's time to sell my liver! Any takers?
> 
> I will use Mojo mainly with Sony NW-X100 + ACS Encore Studio.
> 
> I will test it with HD800S, HD700, Philips L2, Musical Fidelity M100.


 
 Don't sell it just yet
 There are still cases and modules to come


----------



## x RELIC x

uzi2 said:


> You'll need three Daves for 5.1




Hmmmmm...


----------



## Light - Man

> Hmmmmm...


 
 Maybe this? - ooo000ps wrong gif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......................................perhaps more like this?
  

  
 Guys, I have started a new *Popular Classical Music thread* a few days ago.
  
*Relic* has already joined in, so get your donkeys over there and post some music for us.
  
  
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/808665/popular-classical-music*


----------



## jonmbarlow

Quick question....I've been using Uapp via USB to the mojo but I'm reading that Poweramp alpha can now play hi-res....I've tried this using the mojo but it still seems to be letting the android control the sampling rate.....Anyone had any success with this via mojo?


----------



## shultzee

x relic x said:


> rkt31 said:
> 
> 
> > @knok56, it's surprising that not many have tried mojo in their stereo set up. I bet mojo can put to shame many dacs costing 10x of it's (or even more) price in stereo set up. since mojo has do much of resolution it can initially sound bright in stereo set up. after about an hour it reaches to its full potential.
> ...


 

 Agreed.  I keep a cable plugged into the back of my Parasound to plug the mojo in to.   Does a outstanding job.


----------



## Mython

Spoiler: Warning: Off-topic about OSX and DSD glitches






torq said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, sorry, the DAVE mentioned in the Nagra thread. Curious though as I've also read around the web about El Capitan causing issues with other DACs as well. It's a wider issue than just your Mojo unit. I'm simply not a big fan of DSD so I really can't help much further than that.
> ...


 
  


  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/3075#post_12598578
  
 .


----------



## warrior1975

Mython I noticed the whirling sound when charging on some of my chargers that were older and weaker. With my rapid chargers, it's dead silent. Not sure if this is a coincidence. Just thought I'd share my observations. 

I've been sick lately, so I haven't searched yet. I'm hoping the chord case is out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rkt31

osx did not need driver but it can not stream dsd in native form without a dedicated asio driver, that's what I could understand from that post. also asio driver helps in pulling the data by the dac hence glitches are avoided as it checks the data simultaneously. I wonder Windows with foobar is free and best solution for all such dsd DACs ?


----------



## rkt31

so the key is the asio driver which handles all the streaming as per the device's preferences. I never used other way than asio not even wasapi because these chord asio drivers are such a good piece of software. I remember using arcam irdac asio driver which was not able to bypass the windows volume but chord asio completely bypasses the window sound mixer. only the playing software's own volume control works which you can set to 100%. in foobar if you stream dsd even foobar's own volume control does not work because foobar does not do any processing with dsd. in j river you can control the volume of dsd which indicates may be j river does something with dsd .


----------



## canali

currently trying to step things up from my nano and lg nexus 5 for portable audio.
  
 might be a new mojo customer.
 i'm about to buy an ipod touch 6 gen, 32gb (as i listen to mostly streaming, have 450 itunes
 just getting into better flac download etc.)
  and am considering adding either a dragonfly red or the chord mojo to it
 (leaning towards the mojo however)
  
 anyway my question:
 i know many mojo users prefer other more $$$ devices with the mojo,
 but does it really matter if it's an ipod touch or a more $$$ AK device for instance?
 .. if i understand correctly you're only transferring the files from whatever device thru to the dac/amp of the mojo
 which then uses it's dac/amp and thus takes over the SQ anyway, right?
  
 i have to admit: I just love the look/feel of the venerable ipod touch due to its lightweight,
 slim, unobtrusive profile and wonderfully easy to use UI.
 (haven't had one before.)


----------



## warrior1975

Canali-I wouldn't worry much about it. There are those that claim to hear a difference, personally I never have. I think, most importantly, focus on UI and how they stack up together. Ultimately that will be more important.


----------



## brent75

canali said:


> question folks...might be a new mojo customer.
> i'm about to buy an ipod touch 6 gen, 32gb (as i listen to mostly streaming, have 450 itunes
> just getting into better flac download etc...i'm in canada and some download sites
> not available to us).  and am considering adding either a dragonfly red or the chord mojo to it
> ...


 
  
 It makes zero difference AS LONG AS you're using music players that can take advantage of higher-res music tracks and pass through a digital signal.
  
 In other words, if you buy an iPod + Mojo and just use the stock music player...then probably no point in Mojo. But if you buy an iPod + download an app like Onkyo HF Player + Mojo, then you'll be "matching" the higher $$$ devices in regards to sound quality. (but you probably already knew that if you're getting FLACs, which stock music player won't recognize)
  
 Lastly -- out of curiosity, why would you spring for a new iPod and just get the 32GB version? You may fall in love w/ high res tracks and wish you had more space.


----------



## canali

to warrior1975 and brent, thanks guys.
  
 yes i'm just getting into the portable end.
 (my home desktop rig is fine: laptop/ifi mercury/ipurifier 2/iFi micro dsd/mapletree HD earplus tube amp)
 so excuse my naivete for portable gear...and i appreciate your imput.
  
 yes i have heard of that onkyo app.
 haven't yet bought it...still looking...so maybe i should look at a high storage amt
 (thanks!)
  
 just alot of my music is streaming so was unsure of how much storage i'd need.
 and it only seems a matter of time this yr before apple cranks things up on their bitrate for streaming
 esp as they wind down itunes...am sure spotify will follow suit as streaming increases.
  
 to me streaming is where TV was a few yrs back...now everything TV related is HD.
 streaming will most likely follow suit with better quality bitrates.
 and like my itunes (i've never downloaded for free or illegally) i'd like to see a chunk of my
 change go towards the artists...that part needs to be worked out...but that's another topic.
  
 Quote:


brent75 said:


> It makes zero difference AS LONG AS you're using music players that can take advantage of higher-res music tracks and pass through a digital signal.
> 
> In other words, if you buy an iPod + Mojo and just use the stock music player...then probably no point in Mojo. But if you buy an iPod + download an app like Onkyo HF Player + Mojo, then you'll be "matching" the higher $$$ devices in regards to sound quality. (but you probably already knew that if you're getting FLACs, which stock music player won't recognize)
> 
> Lastly -- out of curiosity, why would you spring for a new iPod and just get the 32GB version? You may fall in love w/ high res tracks and wish you had more space.


----------



## brent75

Yes, I hear you. I've stuck w/ Apple for about 15 years now, so I too am holding out hope that they "open up" their native player at some point for higher quality tracks. I don't love the UI of Onkyo HF Player compared to the native Music player, but it sounds great and is easy enough to use. There are also other options I haven't looked at too closely but may just to experiment, including Foobar2000 and TuneShell.
  
 I'm also an Apple Music subscriber, so same hope that they offer a higher-res stream option.
  
 You may have a strict budget that holds you to 32GB price point, but my philosophy is buy more than you think you need for Apple since you can't expand storage after you've purchased...you're sort of locked in.


----------



## EagleWings

brent75 said:


> In other words, if you buy an iPod + Mojo and just use the stock music player...then probably no point in Mojo. But if you buy an iPod + download an app like Onkyo HF Player + Mojo, then you'll be "matching" the higher $$$ devices in regards to sound quality. (but you probably already knew that if you're getting FLACs, which stock music player won't recognize




Brent, not trying to contradict your statement or start a debate on high-res. But 95% of my collection is 320kbps MP3 and, the remaining are 16/44 FLACs and, Mojo has no problem sounding amazing. MP3 or FLAC, the trick is to feed Mojo a Bit-Perfect signal, to experience the true prowess of Mojo.


----------



## brent75

eaglewings said:


> Brent, not trying to contradict your statement or start a debate on high-res. But 95% of my collection is 320kbps MP3 and, the remaining are 16/44 FLACs and, Mojo has no problem sounding amazing. MP3 or FLAC, the trick is to feed Mojo a Bit-Perfect signal, to experience the true prowess of Mojo.


 
 I hear you and I agree - many of my tracks are varying format as well. That's great to hear that Mojo lifts them all! (mine shows up on Tuesday, so I haven't heard it firsthand)
  
 Canali said he was buying FLACs, so I was merely pointing out that if he's going to get an iPod he'll need to invest in a player that plays that format as well. Re-reading my post, I don't I think I worded it that well.
  
 But question for you while I have you on the line -- you say the "trick" is to feet it a bit-perfect signal. For the layman, how is that accomplished: a setting in the player? A cable?


----------



## canali

no problem gents...i'm trying to experiment with
 both flac/alac and streaming, to be frank...
 so you've both been helpful.
  
 i think i'll go with a 64gb to play it safe.
  
 one final query please, on a good cable/interconnect:
 i know blue moon carries their cables that are apple/mojo compatible.
 then there are the more pricey ones like from penon below.
 http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
 significant sound diffs?
  
  
 Quote:


brent75 said:


> I hear you and I agree - many of my tracks are varying format as well. That's great to hear that Mojo lifts them all! (mine shows up on Tuesday, so I haven't heard it firsthand)
> 
> Canali said he was buying FLACs, so I was merely pointing out that if he's going to get an iPod he'll need to invest in a player that plays that format as well. Re-reading my post, I don't I think I worded it that well.
> 
> But question for you while I have you on the line -- you say the "trick" is to feet it a bit-perfect signal. For the layman, how is that accomplished: a setting in the player? A cable?


----------



## EagleWings

brent75 said:


> I hear you and I agree - many of my tracks are varying format as well. That's great to hear that Mojo lifts them all! (mine shows up on Tuesday, so I haven't heard it firsthand)
> 
> Canali said he was buying FLACs, so I was merely pointing out that if he's going to get an iPod he'll need to invest in a player that plays that format as well. Re-reading my post, I don't I think I worded it that well.
> 
> But question for you while I have you on the line -- you say the "trick" is to feet it a bit-perfect signal. For the layman, how is that accomplished: a setting in the player? A cable?




Your wording was just perfect my friend. I just wanted to get the bit-perfect aspect across the table as it is a critical thing for Mojo to sound it's best. 

About outputting bit-perfect. What device will you be using?

Windows: I use Foobar2000 on my work PC and you need install a WASAPI component (plug-in) to do bit-perfect. If you are willing to spend some $$, there is the Jriver application that many love. 

Mac: I am currently using Vox application. It is Avery basic application without any bells and whistles but is capable of doing bit-perfect. It is just a change in setting to get bit-perfect. But there are tons of options for Mac if you are willing to spend some $$. Audirvana +, Amarra, Jriver are some of the popular options. 

iOS: first you need an Apple Camera Connection Kit cable to do bit-perfect. Based on what I have gathered, iOS seems to do bit perfect as long as we are using the CCK. But if you are using Apple Music, the wifi signal strength can impact the quality of the music. Meaning, when you are connected to a poor wifi network, the quality of the file that Apple Music receives may be not the best. Something to think about. Not sure if Tidal behaves the same way. if you just have 16/44 FLACs, Vox for iOS can work. But once again, it is a very basic UI without bells and whistles. And you already know the answer for playing native Hi-Res files: Onkyo HF player. 

Android: You need an OTG cable and the device should be OTG capable. There is a 3rd party app called the UAPP that seems to do bit perfect for Tidal streaming. If my memory serves me well, in all other circumstances, android up-samples the files. But I have not done a thorough research on the Android side. You may want to research this thread to get your answer. 

Hope this helps. And as you will be receiving your mojo this Tuesday, Happy Listening


----------



## brent75

Thanks! I'm excited to get it.
  
 I'm not using Mojo w/ my portable (which is iPhone and/or iPod touch). I'm happy w/ my Sine + Cipher cable. That's because my portable usage is pretty much strictly when I'm walking the dogs. They're each 60 lbs and eager to greet anybody/anything we encounter, so the ultimate in convenience/portability is a must! (and happily Sine + CIpher sounds pretty great)
  
 For at-home where I'll be using Mojo, it's via my Macbook Air. Right now I'm experimenting with Roon, but may try Audirvana+ and then decide.


----------



## EagleWings

Canali, the penonaudio cable is nothing but Apple CCK disassembled to extract the chip and re-constructed into a simple lightning to micro-usb cable. If you prefer a lean cable solution, this will work. But if you don't mind the bulk of the regular CCK cable + supplied micro-usb cable, all you need to spend is $30. 

Regarding the Moon audio dragon USB cables, you can first buy the CCK cable separately and, if you are not happy with the micro-USB cable that comes with the Mojo, you can always purchase the moon audio's dragon USB cable separately. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## EagleWings

brent75 said:


> Thanks! I'm excited to get it.
> 
> I'm not using Mojo w/ my portable (which is iPhone and/or iPod touch). I'm happy w/ my Sine + Cipher cable. That's because my portable usage is pretty much strictly when I'm walking the dogs. They're each 60 lbs and eager to greet anybody/anything we encounter, so the ultimate in convenience/portability is a must! (and happily Sine + CIpher sounds pretty great)
> 
> For at-home where I'll be using Mojo, it's via my Macbook Air. Right now I'm experimenting with Roon, but may try Audirvana+ and then decide.




Cool. I need to look into some of the other options like Roon and etc. Vox just shows an exhaustive list of the tracks you add and it can be a pain when you are trying to find a certain track or work by albums or artists.


----------



## Painful Chafe

I believe I am going to get a Mojo to use at my nightstand and fed from my X3. Can the Mojo be plugged into an outlet all the time or will this eventually kill the battery? 

Also, is there such a thing as a 3.5mm 5 or 6 foot coax cable.


----------



## warrior1975

Yes, fine to run it all the time. Yes, you can find longer coax cables too.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Can anyone recommend a good usb cable for $100.00-$150.00 that has good synergy with Mojo? Thanks,


----------



## noobandroid

searchofsub said:


> Can anyone recommend a good usb cable for $100.00-$150.00 that has good synergy with Mojo? Thanks,



just get a usb spec compliant cable will do, you don't need an audioquest cable for usb


----------



## Koolpep

For all the people in the apple environment. Why don't you lossless convert your flacs into alac? It's limited to max 24/48 in the standard apple player but the benefit is that you can use iTunes and the standard apps with it with all their playlists, scrolling, searching and whatnot capabilities....

Cheers.


----------



## canali

koolpep said:


> For all the people in the apple environment. Why don't you lossless convert your flacs into alac? It's limited to max 24/48 in the standard apple player but the benefit is that you can use iTunes and the standard apps with it with all their playlists, scrolling, searching and whatnot capabilities....
> 
> Cheers.


 
 i was told that there some app to do this too...iflac tunes (??) or some app you can purchase.
 just can't remember the name of it...


----------



## Wyd4

koolpep said:


> For all the people in the apple environment. Why don't you lossless convert your flacs into alac? It's limited to max 24/48 in the standard apple player but the benefit is that you can use iTunes and the standard apps with it with all their playlists, scrolling, searching and whatnot capabilities....
> 
> Cheers.




I did this but in the end got sick of maintaining 2 libraries on my PC. Additionally I had issues when using Apple music and it deleting my music and using cloud based alternatives and all sorts of other glitches. 

In the end I used a 3rd party app for listening to flac and apple music for casual / finding new music. 

Found in the end it was easier to keep it separate 

I however do see the merit in converting if you aren't lazy like me


----------



## brent75

wyd4 said:


> I did this but in the end got sick of maintaining 2 libraries on my PC. Additionally I had issues when using Apple music and it deleting my music and using cloud based alternatives and all sorts of other glitches.
> 
> In the end I used a 3rd party app for listening to flac and apple music for casual / finding new music.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, Apple Music subscription is nice...but it's also fouled some things up. It prevents me from putting ALAC files on my iPhone in the native Music player -- forcing my hand to get something like Onkyo HF Player.
  
 What irony too -- my Apple device denying the Apple format, all because of an Apple subscription.


----------



## Koolpep

canali said:


> i was told that there some app to do this too...iflac tunes (??) or some app you can purchase.
> just can't remember the name of it...




Yes there are a few. I personally like tunesify the best 

Cheers.


----------



## noobandroid

painful chafe said:


> I believe I am going to get a Mojo to use at my nightstand and fed from my X3. Can the Mojo be plugged into an outlet all the time or will this eventually kill the battery?
> 
> Also, is there such a thing as a 3.5mm 5 or 6 foot coax cable.



x3 depending on which gen i think, uses a trrs jack, so you might need a trrs to stereo coax, if the line out and coax out shares the same port,like x5ii but not x5


----------



## Painful Chafe

noobandroid said:


> x3 depending on which gen i think, uses a trrs jack, so you might need a trrs to stereo coax, if the line out and coax out shares the same port,like x5ii but not x5




It's a gen 2. And yes it uses the same port for line out and coax. Could some one recommend a place to get a good quality cable?


----------



## sandalaudio

painful chafe said:


> It's a gen 2. And yes it uses the same port for line out and coax. Could some one recommend a place to get a good quality cable?


 
  
 The S/PDIF coax digital cable on the new generation Fiio (X3-II, X5-II, X7) are a 4-pin (TRRS) 3.5mm connector, so it would be hard to find a good third party one.
  
 The pin out on the Fiio side TRRS, from the tip, is:
 T = "Not Used"
 R1 = "Not Used"
 R2 = "Ground"
 S = "S/PDIF Data"
  
 So using a standard TS or TRS 3.5mm plug will effectively short out the S/PDIF signal to ground.
 Also, since the S/PDIF data is carried on the S (sleeve), using a metal body 3.5mm connector can potentially short out the signal to the chassis (or if you hold onto it).
 Anyhow it's a weird design made out of compromise.
  
 The safest bet is to buy the official Fiio L21 digital cable and use an adapter on the Mojo end, or you can cut the RCA end and terminate it with 3.5mm 2-pin for Mojo.
 http://fiio.net/en/products/50
  
 I had to make my own coax S/PDIF cable because I couldn't find a good short one.


----------



## noobandroid

I'm using this Uranus brand cable made specific for fiio and similar dap


----------



## Wyd4

noobandroid said:


> I'm using this Uranus brand cable made specific for fiio and similar dap




You're using a cable from Uranus? Nice. 

Looks decent. I have been after a cable for fiio/mojo


----------



## Painful Chafe

I'm not opposed to selling the X3 and getting a dap with a simple connection. What's the best way to go. I'm not after a high end unit. It's just going to be feeding a digital signal. I'm not even opposed to a phone as a dap as long as it supplies a quality digital signal. 

What are the favorites to use in my situation. Bedside system so no computer. 

I guess I can use my Note 4. Any disadvantages to this? Any longer OTG cables out there?


----------



## jmills8

painful chafe said:


> I'm not apposed to selling the X3 and getting a dap with a simple connection. What's the best way to go. I'm not after a high end unit. It's just going to be feeding a digital signal. I'm not even opposed to a phone as a dap as long as it supplies a quality digital signal.
> 
> What are the favorites to use in my situation. Bedside system so no computer.
> 
> I guess I can use my Note 4. Any disadvantages to this?


I use a phone with the mojo. I dont use it as a phone, I use the phone to store 264 gigs of music and to use various music player apps.


----------



## EagleWings

painful chafe said:


> I'm not apposed to selling the X3 and getting a dap with a simple connection. What's the best way to go. I'm not after a high end unit. It's just going to be feeding a digital signal. I'm not even opposed to a phone as a dap as long as it supplies a quality digital signal.
> 
> What are the favorites to use in my situation. Bedside system so no computer.
> 
> I guess I can use my Note 4. Any disadvantages to this?


 
  
 I ordered this one for my X3ii and should be arriving in a couple of days. The seller is able to do custom lengths upon request. But given you want a 5ft length, you can contact the seller to see if he can do it.
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351734149072
  
 X Relic X uses this cable with his Fiio X5ii and has confirmed that it works well. Apparently the battery life of the Fiio unit doubles as it no longer uses the internals. 
  
 iBasso DX80 is one other option and AK100 seems to be one of the popular devices here to pair with the mojo. Smartphones seem to work well too. I have seen people say that Android devices do not output bit-perfect signal. I'd try to read more on that.


----------



## jmills8

eaglewings said:


> I ordered this one for my X3ii and should be arriving in a couple of days. The seller is able to do custom lengths upon request. But given you want a 5ft length, you can contact the seller to see if he can do it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351734149072
> 
> ...


----------



## Tympan

wyd4 said:


> You're using a cable from Uranus? Nice.


----------



## Painful Chafe

eaglewings said:


> I ordered this one for my X3ii and should be arriving in a couple of days. The seller is able to do custom lengths upon request. But given you want a 5ft length, you can contact the seller to see if he can do it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351734149072
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that info. I will check into it. I seem to remember reading before that androids don't output a good digital signal. Or at least not worthy of something like the Mojo.


----------



## Painful Chafe

jmills8 said:


>


 
 So, do tell. What cable is that. And is it available in 6ft?


----------



## jmills8

painful chafe said:


> So, do tell. What cable is that. And is it available in 6ft?


X3 orifinal version any interconnector cable works. Very simple and works every time.


----------



## noobandroid

wyd4 said:


> You're using a cable from Uranus? Nice.
> 
> Looks decent. I have been after a cable for fiio/mojo



yes, my anus makes cables haha


----------



## Painful Chafe

jmills8 said:


> X3 orifinal version any interconnector cable works. Very simple and works every time.


 
 But would that work with my X3 II? What about the trrs? Does that not apply to the OG X3?


----------



## noobandroid

eaglewings said:


> I ordered this one for my X3ii and should be arriving in a couple of days. The seller is able to do custom lengths upon request. But given you want a 5ft length, you can contact the seller to see if he can do it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351734149072
> 
> ...



it looks more flexible than mine, mine is big jack and thick cables, but mine is cheaper on offer


----------



## noobandroid

painful chafe said:


> But would that work with my X3 II? What about the trrs? Does that not apply to the OG X3?



that cable will work


----------



## jmills8

painful chafe said:


> But would that work with my X3 II? What about the trrs? Does that not apply to the OG X3?


looks the same but different connectors.


----------



## EagleWings

painful chafe said:


> But would that work with my X3 II? What about the trrs? Does that not apply to the OG X3?


 
  
 You would need this:
  
 and this:
  
*EDIT: Removing the links as it has not been tested*


----------



## EagleWings

noobandroid said:


> it looks more flexible than mine, mine is big jack and thick cables, but mine is cheaper on offer


 
  
 Nice! Yours look sturdy too. Mind sharing the link?


----------



## x RELIC x

painful chafe said:


> It's a gen 2. And yes it uses the same port for line out and coax. Could some one recommend a place to get a good quality cable?




The best cable for the price in my opinion is the one in the quote below. I use it and it's great. Most other options I've seen are triple the cost.




eaglewings said:


> I ordered this one for my X3ii and should be arriving in a couple of days. The seller is able to do custom lengths upon request. But given you want a 5ft length, you can contact the seller to see if he can do it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351734149072
> 
> ...




Actually the battery life almost triples when using the coaxial on FiiO DAPs. Using line out on FiiO DAPs (which uses the FiiO DAC) is almost double battery life. Bypass DAC and amp and the thing lasts for almost 30 hrs - at least my X5 gen1 and X5ii does.


----------



## essentiale

x relic x said:


> No. Mojo is SE only, and it doesn't require balanced output to compensate for upstream shortcomings. Rob has an informative post on the matter that is quoted in the third post of this thread for more info. If you are thinking 3.5mm TRRS for in-line remote control that is also not possible with the Mojo.




I have a 4 pin to 3.5mm TRRS adapter for my wywires cable I use with the Ether C. Could I use this on the mojo, or would it cause a short circuit of sorts?

Thanks!


----------



## x RELIC x

essentiale said:


> I have a 4 pin to 3.5mm TRRS adapter for my wywires cable I use with the Ether C. Could I use this on the mojo, or would it cause a short circuit of sorts?
> 
> Thanks!




Oops! I gave the wrong reply previously... If it's wired to adapt to a 3.5mm TRS to plug in to the Mojo it should be fine.

Balanced headphones can use an adaptor to plug in to SE devices. SE headphones can not be (should not be) plugged in to balanced equipment by using an adaptor.


----------



## SearchOfSub

noobandroid said:


> just get a usb spec compliant cable will do, you don't need an audioquest cable for usb




I was thinking Moon audio silver dragon usb and synergistic research, but looked up SR, and it's $395 for 1 meter. Too much. Just have this thing since speaker days, going all copper cables for a setup makes the sound too dark and husky. Anyone use silver dragon with Mojo? Need that juicy jump and clarity/air


----------



## music4mhell

searchofsub said:


> noobandroid said:
> 
> 
> > just get a usb spec compliant cable will do, you don't need an audioquest cable for usb
> ...


 
 I have ordered one silver micro usb cable for my Mojo from Penonaudio.
 I will share my impression once i get it.
  
 I too feel, the Moonaudio cables are too much over priced.


----------



## SearchOfSub

music4mhell said:


> I have ordered one silver micro usb cable for my Mojo from Penonaudio.
> I will share my impression once i get it.
> 
> I too feel, the Moonaudio cables are too much over priced.





Please do share once you get it in! very interested.


----------



## essentiale

x relic x said:


> Oops! I gave the wrong reply previously... If it's wired to adapt to a 3.5mm TRS to plug in to the Mojo it should be fine.
> 
> Balanced headphones can use an adaptor to plug in to SE devices. SE headphones can not be (should not be) plugged in to balanced equipment by using an adaptor.




Would using the TRRS adapter work on the mojo though? It was meant to use on the Sony nw zx2 but I'm contemplating the mojo with my phone and using tidal


----------



## Lohb

music4mhell said:


> I have ordered one silver micro usb cable for my Mojo from Penonaudio.
> I will share my impression once i get it.


 

 Already AB'd that silver one with generic copper rapidly about 20x times....could discern almost no difference, if anything the silver made upper end brighter/bloomier by the tiniest amount , or it was an exercise in expectation bias/imagination !


----------



## noobandroid

eaglewings said:


> Nice! Yours look sturdy too. Mind sharing the link?



mine is from a local (malaysian) seller but i don't know the cost in other currency


----------



## x RELIC x

essentiale said:


> Would using the TRRS adapter work on the mojo though? It was meant to use on the Sony nw zx2 but I'm contemplating the mojo with my phone and using tidal




As I mentioned earlier, though perhaps not clearly, if the adaptor plug going in to the Mojo is a TRS 3 pole plug to a TRRS 4 pole jack for balanced headphones it will work. You won't get a balanced output, but it will still sound great. People use these adapters all the time to conveniently use a Single Ended device (like the Mojo) with balanced headphones.

You just can not use TRRS plug in the Mojo. As a side note it's not advisable to plug single ended headphones in to a balanced amplifier - this, of course, is unrelated to the Mojo.


----------



## Mython

Remember be very careful about connection compatibility with the gen 2 Fiio DAPs. They really do have an illogical signal path, so I would personally avoid trying to use adapters and the like - far better to get a cable wired specifically for the purpose:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16320#post_12518193
  
  
  
  
  
 PS: 1200 page milestone just reached...


----------



## x RELIC x

essentiale said:


> Would using the TRRS adapter work on the mojo though? It was meant to use on the Sony nw zx2 but I'm contemplating the mojo with my phone and using tidal





x relic x said:


> As I mentioned earlier, though perhaps not clearly, if the adaptor plug going in to the Mojo is a TRS 3 pole plug to a TRRS 4 pole jack for balanced headphones it will work. You won't get a balanced output, but it will still sound great. People use these adapters all the time to conveniently use a Single Ended device (like the Mojo) with balanced headphones.
> 
> You just can not use TRRS plug in the Mojo. As a side note it's not advisable to plug single ended headphones in to a balanced amplifier - this, of course, is unrelated to the Mojo.




Just to clarify... What is the adaptor for? Is it a female TRRS to male TRS for headphones? If yes then it will work.

Like this?


----------



## noobandroid

x relic x said:


> Just to clarify... What is the adaptor for? Is it a female TRRS to male TRS for headphones? If yes then it will work.
> 
> Like this?



i haven't seen anyone try such a thing


----------



## Mython

For any newcomers who are unsure what to make of the past page or so of discussion, please be aware that there are two different discussions going on simultaneously, about different 3.5mm connector types (and associated adapter options), for _*2 entirely different purposes.*_
  
  

One discussion relates to a cable to _*digitally*_ connect a Fiio X3mk2 or X5mk2 DAP to Mojo, via co-axial
  
  

The other discussion relates to an _*analogue*_ cable to connect a headphone with a 'balanced' TRRS connector to Mojos non-balanced TRS socket.
  
  
  
  
 If anyone is confused about this, don't be afraid to ask, but please be clear about the exact nature of your own equipment and situation, to avoid any further confusion.


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> i haven't seen anyone try such a thing




Not uncommon for using balanced headphones with a SE amp.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> Remember be very careful about connection compatibility with the gen 2 Fiio DAPs. They really do have an illogical signal path, so I would personally avoid trying to use adapters and the like - far better to get a cable wired specifically for the purpose:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16320#post_12518193


 
  
 Please let me know if what I posted in this link here would work. If not, I need to remove the links so that people are not misguided..
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/17985#post_12600647


----------



## Painful Chafe

mython said:


> For any newcomers who are unsure what to make of the past page or so of discussion, please be aware that there are two different discussions going on simultaneously, about different 3.5mm connector types (and associated adapter options), for _*2 entirely different purposes.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ok, exactly what cable do I need to connect an X3 II DIGITALLY to a Mojo?


----------



## gnarlsagan

painful chafe said:


> Ok, exactly what cable do I need to connect an X3 II DIGITALLY to a Mojo?




Would also like to know this.


----------



## jmills8

gnarlsagan said:


> Would also like to know this.


X3 has a coaxl and a seperate line out while the X3 has both in one.


----------



## VerBla

gnarlsagan said:


> Would also like to know this.


 
  
  


painful chafe said:


> Ok, exactly what cable do I need to connect an X3 II DIGITALLY to a Mojo?


 

 You will need a Coax cable that has a 4 pole side for the Fiio X3II or X5II and a 2 pole side to use with the Mojo.
 Like this one for example:


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Remember be very careful about connection compatibility with the gen 2 Fiio DAPs. They really do have an illogical signal path, so I would personally avoid trying to use adapters and the like - far better to get a cable wired specifically for the purpose:
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Personally, I would prefer not to use an adapter, but, _as long as the centre pin of the L21 RCA is used as the '_*signal*_', and not the '_*ground*_'_, then yes, the combination you propose could work successfully, with X3ii, X5ii, and X7.
  
  
  
*Post #3* contains some links and pics :
  
  
 Fiio x3ii, X5ii, and X7 owners, please note: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14070#post_12442957
 MoonAudio offer suitable cables
 Custom-Cable also offer suitable cables

  
  
'Dyson' Co-Axial cable for Fiio X3ii, X5ii & X7

  


  
  'Uranus' Co-Axial cable for Fiio X3ii, X5ii, & X7

(image credit: 'noobandroid')
  

  
  
 Here are the signal paths for an appropriate Co-Axial cable to connect Fiio X3ii, X5ii, & X7 DAPs to Mojos Co-Axial digital input:
  

 (pin-out identities based upon these: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14985#post_12467535 )
  
  
  
  
 Just to be clear - if anyone reading this has an original Mk1 version of the X3 or X5, then they need a different digital connection cable. The above information is for X3 Mk2, X5 Mk2, and X7
  
  
 .


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## Mython

Thanks - yes; one of the problems with eBay is that the listings go out of date, periodically. However, even if I update now, it'll inevitably go out of date again and again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Please let me know how you get on with your L21 + adapter


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## essentiale

x relic x said:


> Just to clarify... What is the adaptor for? Is it a female TRRS to male TRS for headphones? If yes then it will work.
> 
> Like this?




Nah it's just a simple wywires 4pin XLR female to 3.5mm TRRS male adapter. I guess it can't be used with the mojo


----------



## Tympan

Has anyone tried the mojo with Zen 2.0? I feel like the match is on the darker/laid back side and might not be as good as the Zen can be. 
  
 ... What would be really good match with mojo? (aside from Shozy Zero)


----------



## vapman

tympan said:


> Has anyone tried the mojo with Zen 2.0? I feel like the match is on the darker/laid back side and might not be as good as the Zen can be.
> 
> ... What would be really good match with mojo? (aside from Shozy Zero)


 

 It's good. It's really, really good. They complement each other very well.


----------



## Tympan

just wondering if VE RA is even better


----------



## x RELIC x

essentiale said:


> Nah it's just a simple wywires 4pin XLR female to 3.5mm TRRS male adapter. I guess it can't be used with the mojo




No, the Mojo doesn't accept a TRRS plug and yes, you may short something without a ground.

Just get another adaptor that goes XLR to 3.5mm TRS.


----------



## neuralchaos

Happy Mojo owner here..was pairing it with my iphone.  
  
 Recently bought a Fiio X3 ii so that i could stack. Ordered a coax cable from Custom Cable UK but while the mojo is playing music, it is constantly showing red, even though none of my files are mp3 or anything less than 24hz FLACs (i know as this was working perfectly with the iphone CCK combo)..
  
 Is there something I'm missing. Such a downer to see the red colour for the high resolution collection..  
  
 Any thing that im doing wrong? Is the cable wrong (it shouldnt be else it wouldnt output at all.right?)


----------



## x RELIC x

neuralchaos said:


> Happy Mojo owner here..was pairing it with my iphone.
> 
> Recently bought a Fiio X3 ii so that i could stack. Ordered a coax cable from Custom Cable UK but while the mojo is playing music, it is constantly showing red, even though none of my files are mp3 or anything less than 24hz FLACs (i know as this was working perfectly with the iphone CCK combo)..
> 
> ...




There is no 24hz FLAC.. You mean 24 bit. The sampling rate indicator of red means 44.1 kHz, which could be 16bit/44.1kHz lossy format (MP3, AAC, etc), 16bit/44.1kHz lossless format (FLAC, ALAC, WAVE, AIFF, etc), or you can have high resolution FLAC files that are still 24bit/44.1kHz sampling rate.

Make sure that your x3ii firmware is up to date and that you indeed are playing at a sampling rate above 44.1kHz and not just 24bit/44.1kHz files. The Mojo indicator is for the sampling rate only.


----------



## neuralchaos

x relic x said:


> There is no 24hz FLAC.. You mean 24 bit. The sampling rate indicator of red means 44.1 kHz, which could be 16bit/44.1kHz lossy format (MP3, AAC, etc), 16bit/44.1kHz lossless format (FLAC, ALAC, WAVE, AIFF, etc). You can have high resolution FLAC files that are still 24bit/44.1kHz sampling rate.
> 
> Make sure that your x3ii firmware is up to date and that you indeed are playing at a sampling rate above 44.1kHz and not just 24bit/44.1kHz files. The Mojo indicator is for the sampling rate only.




Hi sorry I meant 24bit. Like I mentioned, when I use the same files on the iPhone with the CCK and the onkyo app, the indicator for the sampling rate correspond to the resolution. This is why I'm a bit confused when I'm trying to use the same file (copied to a SD card and used via the x3ii) the colour only shows red. 

I'll check with updating the firmware - hope that would help


----------



## x RELIC x

neuralchaos said:


> Hi sorry I meant 24bit. Like I mentioned, when I use the same files on the iPhone with the CCK and the onkyo app, the indicator for the sampling rate correspond to the resolution. This is why I'm a bit confused when I'm trying to use the same file (copied to a SD card and used via the x3ii) the colour only shows red.
> 
> I'll check with updating the firmware - hope that would help




Check the settings in the Onkyo app as it more than likely is up sampling. Your x3ii will display the correct sampling rate at the beginning of the track. What is the sampling rate it shows?

The sampling rate indicator does not show the resolution (16bit, 24bit, 32bit). It shows the sampling rate.


----------



## neuralchaos

x relic x said:


> Check the settings in the Onkyo app as it more than likely is up sampling. Your x3ii will display the correct sampling rate at the beginning of the track. What is the sampling rate it shows?
> 
> The sampling rate indicator does not show the resolution (16bit, 24bit, 32bit). It shows the sampling rate.




Thanks a lot. You were right the onkyo app setting was upsampling which threw me off. It makes sense now. 

Much appreciated. I was really panicking as I love the mojo and the Fiio stack for its compactness (relative).


----------



## Ike1985

After hearing people say low power mode on android improved sound quality I had to try. This is subjective: I do feel the quality was ever so slightly better-especially the detail or resolution. On a related topic; Mojo w/airplane mode is staggeringly better than Mojo w/o airplane mode.


----------



## Ike1985

searchofsub said:


> I was thinking Moon audio silver dragon usb and synergistic research, but looked up SR, and it's $395 for 1 meter. Too much. Just have this thing since speaker days, going all copper cables for a setup makes the sound too dark and husky. Anyone use silver dragon with Mojo? Need that juicy jump and clarity/air




I ise a $7 meenova micro b to micro b otg and the quality is staggering. No need to upgrade the usb cable IMO.


----------



## shuto77

Thanks to everyone for explaining the benefits of using a DAP in conjunction with the Mojo. 

What's the cheapest Android-based DAP that provides access to Google Play? Most of my music listening is on Tidal via the USB Audio app via OTG USB. 

Has anyone stacked a Fiio X7 with the Mojo and can compare it to how an Android phone sounds via USB?


----------



## wahsmoh

I just preordered the official Mojo case from Moon-Audio


----------



## Torq

shuto77 said:


> Thanks to everyone for explaining the benefits of using a DAP in conjunction with the Mojo.
> 
> What's the cheapest Android-based DAP that provides access to Google Play? Most of my music listening is on Tidal via the USB Audio app via OTG USB.
> 
> Has anyone stacked a Fiio X7 with the Mojo and can compare it to how an Android phone sounds via USB?


 
  
 That I know of, it'd be the Pioneer XDP-100R or the FiiO X7 ... they seem to be the same MSRP; maybe there's differentiation in their actual selling prices though.
  
 There might be others, but those are the two cheapest (of the three, total, currently available that I know of) I'm aware of.
  
 Can't comment on the X7 vs. a phone as a transport.


----------



## jmills8

shuto77 said:


> Thanks to everyone for explaining the benefits of using a DAP in conjunction with the Mojo.
> 
> What's the cheapest Android-based DAP that provides access to Google Play? Most of my music listening is on Tidal via the USB Audio app via OTG USB.
> 
> Has anyone stacked a Fiio X7 with the Mojo and can compare it to how an Android phone sounds via USB?


 look into cayin i5, coming out soon. They worked with music player app company.


----------



## noobandroid

anyone wanting that cable can look here
http://www.lelong.com.my/uranus-silver-plated-6n-occ-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-coaxial-cable-starspicker-I2449751C-2007-01-Sale-I.html

try asking and maybe there is overseas shipping possible


----------



## Painful Chafe

I got a response from this seller if anyone else is interested. They can make customers lengths. 5ft is $31. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/351734149072


----------



## music4mhell

Guys i got the silver OTG cable from penonaudio, and there is some difference in sound quality w.r.t. normal USB cable.
 Even it's all digital, there is a change  and now i got to know what i was missing from last 4 month is my Mojo.
  
 The cable cost me $29, all worth it. I will order forza cable soon, to do some AB testing.
 But for sure, these are better than normal USB cables.


----------



## ufospls2

Hey guys,
  
 I've read the posts on the first page about double amping etc. but I'm still a bit confused. My options are the Woo Audio WA8 OR a Chord Mojo with the ALO Audio Continental V5, or the Chord Mojo on its own. Im really interested in a tube amp, as my desktop set up is solid state, so a change would be nice. I know the Mojo can be set to line level, so does that avoid the problems with "double amping" if I was to use it as an input into a Continental V5? Or should I just go for the Woo Audio WA8 and avoid the problem all together, as well as stacking problems?


----------



## jarnopp

ufospls2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've read the posts on the first page about double amping etc. but I'm still a bit confused. My options are the Woo Audio WA8 OR a Chord Mojo with the ALO Audio Continental V5, or the Chord Mojo on its own. Im really interested in a tube amp, as my desktop set up is solid state, so a change would be nice. I know the Mojo can be set to line level, so does that avoid the problems with "double amping" if I was to use it as an input into a Continental V5? Or should I just go for the Woo Audio WA8 and avoid the problem all together, as well as stacking problems?




I think you have far more options than those to stack a portable DAC/amp, but if you have listened to those combos, I would go with the sound you prefer. Also, it depends on how you will use it. The WA8 looks cool, but only 4 hours battery life. Both the WA8 are dac/amp devices so you don't need an additional amp unless your headphones require it or you like the sound combo better. The ALO does need a dac, but not necessarily either of the two you mention.

Finally, thE Mojo itself is probably more powerful than either of the other amps, and if you prefer e sound of the Mojo into either, you probably will not want "line out" which simply sets the output to 3v. You likely will want something lower, like 2v or less, which you can get by lowering the volume 3-4 clicks on the Mojo. 

My advice would be to have an extended audition with the WA8 and Mojo side by side with your preferred headphones and go with the sound you like best. You can always add more power later if you need it.


----------



## x RELIC x

ufospls2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've read the posts on the first page about double amping etc. but I'm still a bit confused. My options are the Woo Audio WA8 OR a Chord Mojo with the ALO Audio Continental V5, or the Chord Mojo on its own. Im really interested in a tube amp, as my desktop set up is solid state, so a change would be nice. I know the Mojo can be set to line level, so does that avoid the problems with "double amping" if I was to use it as an input into a Continental V5? Or should I just go for the Woo Audio WA8 and avoid the problem all together, as well as stacking problems?




Basically, when talking about transparency to the original music, the WA8 will add more (tube) distortions to the music than the Mojo (I'm not saying in any way the WA8 won't sound good). The Mojo's analogue output stage is exceedingly clean, with very low distortion that's better than most desktop DACs line out. The line out 'mode' in the Mojo is nothing more than a shortcut on the volume to 3V, nothing is bypassed (four clicks down from there is 1.9V). The capabilities of the DAC means that Rob Watts doesn't need three different opamps to help the noise in the output plus a headphone amp like 'conventional' DAC/amps. 

_Basically you can think of the Mojo (and Hugo, Hugo TT, and DAVE) as a full time variable line out from the DAC and not worry about double amping distortions as the Mojo's output is clean and stable through the volume range._ So the benefit to the user is a very good DAC with a very transparent line-out / headphone out combo as a bonus. Treat it like that and go from there. Use on its own, or add an external amp to your preference. Chord DACs really are different from other 'conventional' DACs so some mental adjustment to understanding the tech inside is not unusual.

From the third post of this thread:




Spoiler: Regarding Mojo's output






> > Quote:
> > *Originally Posted by Rob Watts* View Post
> >
> >
> > ...








> This quote is from the Hugo thread but also applies to the Mojo (bold emphasis added by me):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ufospls2

jarnopp said:


> I think you have far more options than those to stack a portable DAC/amp, but if you have listened to those combos, I would go with the sound you prefer. Also, it depends on how you will use it. The WA8 looks cool, but only 4 hours battery life. Both the WA8 are dac/amp devices so you don't need an additional amp unless your headphones require it or you like the sound combo better. The ALO does need a dac, but not necessarily either of the two you mention.
> 
> Finally, thE Mojo itself is probably more powerful than either of the other amps, and if you prefer e sound of the Mojo into either, you probably will not want "line out" which simply sets the output to 3v. You likely will want something lower, like 2v or less, which you can get by lowering the volume 3-4 clicks on the Mojo.
> 
> My advice would be to have an extended audition with the WA8 and Mojo side by side with your preferred headphones and go with the sound you like best. You can always add more power later if you need it.


 
  
  


x relic x said:


>


 
  
  
  
 Thanks you both for the detailed and helpful replies. I'll just need to audition both and continue to think.


----------



## commingled

Fancy Mojo case.  Pretty expensive though.
  
 http://audiovideo.com.pl/akcesoria/5311-futeral-chord-mojo-case.html
  
 edit: I didn't know about the Moon Audio case, but it seems to be sourced elsewhere, otherwise it would be more expensive in Europe.  At the time of this post, 379 Polish zloty = 95.38 U.S. dollars, so folks in the EU are better off buying it from here.


----------



## theveterans

Some desktop amps don't use multiple op amps, but a discrete analog output


----------



## EagleWings

commingled said:


> Fancy Mojo case.  Pretty expensive though.
> 
> http://audiovideo.com.pl/akcesoria/5311-futeral-chord-mojo-case.html
> 
> edit: I didn't know about the Moon Audio case, but it seems to be sourced elsewhere, otherwise it would be more expensive in Europe.  At the time of this post, 379 Polish zloty = 95.38 U.S. dollars, so folks in the EU are better off buying it from here.


 
  
 The maker of this case is Chord themselves. Moon-Audio is just the retailer. It retails in US for $100.


----------



## michaelgordon

i have a couple of questions about cables.
  
 From a few posts back someone mentioned they had ordered a silver OTG cable from penonaudio.  Does anyone know if this may help with interference ferite chokes didnt and tried multiple cheap cables. its this one http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable
  
 If not im currently using a Fiio L17 to connect my Cayin N6 to the mojo would this http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Male-to-3.5mm-Male-Pure-Silver-Cable be any better or would getting a proper coax make any difference?
  
 and lastly if i were to get an Astell & Kern dap are there any alternatives to the moon audio / sysconcepts optical cable as they are quite expensive and shipping to the UK is also very expensive.


----------



## Mython

michaelgordon said:


> .... someone mentioned they had ordered a silver OTG cable from penonaudio.  Does anyone know if this may help with interference ferite chokes didnt and tried multiple cheap cables. its this one http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable


 
  
 No, that cable won't improve on any RF issues you might be experiencing, as it isn't shielded in any way, and silver certainly isn't immune to RF. That's not to say it isn't a good cable; just that it won't improve any RF issues one might be experiencing.
  
 Proper Co-Axially shielded cable will provide a degree of RF protection, and is _definitely_ worth trying, but no method is 100% immune to RF. Some people's phones kick out more problematic levels (and sometimes more problematic frequencies) than others, depending on the unique conditions within which the phone is operating, which is why some people find they have to use airplane mode when they hook-up Mojo with their phone. Whilst it is tempting to blame Mojo, RF issues are absolutely not unique to Mojo, at all.
  
  
 Having said all that, I'm not clear on the exact circumstances within which you are personally experiencing RF issues - are you saying you are having RF issues when using a Cayin N6 DAP?
  
  
 Quote:


michaelgordon said:


> and lastly if i were to get an Astell & Kern dap are there any alternatives to the moon audio / sysconcepts optical cable as they are quite expensive and shipping to the UK is also very expensive.


 
  
  
 Sorry, I'm distracted with other things, this evening, so I'm rushing to answer this, hence the earlier oversights in my response - the short answer is 'No' - there are no very-neat equivalent optical cables (AFAIK) at a substantially cheaper price - Alo do a short one:
  
 http://www.aloaudio.com/portable-optical
  
 ....but the terminations are inappropriate, so adapters would be necessary, and that's an extremely bad idea with optical.
  
  
 .


----------



## michaelgordon

Thanks.  I was having interference form screen use when using phone, with screen off it was better but still not perfect it didnt sound like RF more like clicking & popping..  
  
 Im not getting anything with the Cayin, sound is great just wondering if a proper coax cable or the silver would improve things at all as i keep seeing posts about the fiio coax cable being well received.
  
 I had a look at post 3 but couldnt see any optical cable recommendations so thought i would ask just in case before i buy the DAP as it will add another £70 onto the cost of the AK to probably not get much better than the Cayin N6.  In an ideal situation id get rid of the interference and be able to use the phone but have given up on that idea now.


----------



## Mython

Yeah, apologies - it's been a while since I updated the info in the optical connections section of post #3, and after I posted my reply, I checked-back and yeah.... I remember, now, that there simply aren't many ultra-short optical cables (with suitable terminations for AK -> Mojo usage) available at the moment. I thus updated my original reply.
  
 I have to run, now, so sorry I couldn't give you the happy answer you were hoping for


----------



## Peter Hyatt

eaglewings said:


> The maker of this case is Chord themselves. Moon-Audio is just the retailer. It retails in US for $100.


 

 I've pre ordered from Moon Audio.  I purchased the Mojo from them, and then the AK T8 ie.   
  
 The Mojo's value to me exceeds the cost and is well worth protecting with a well made leather case, as I take it with me always.  I think shipping is set for early June!


----------



## EagleWings

Loving the A10 and Mojo combo. Both work in tandem, in bringing out the best in each other. 95% of my music files are 256 or 320 MP3. I was planning on upgrading my library from MP3 to 16/44 FLAC, but the thought of it was scary. Mojo seems to do so well with even the MP3s, that I am not sure if I want to go down the route of upgrading to FLACs. Or even if I want to, I can take my time.


----------



## EagleWings

peter hyatt said:


> *I've pre ordered from Moon Audio*.  I purchased the Mojo from them, and then the AK T8 ie.
> 
> *The Mojo's value to me exceeds the cost and is well worth protecting with a well made leather case, as I take it with me always*. * I think shipping is set for early June!  *


 
  
 +1 on the bolded part. I am really hoping, it would ship sooner.


----------



## brent75

Little buddy showed up just now. Man, this thing has got some heft to it. Commence the 10-hour initial charge!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

brent75 said:


> Little buddy showed up just now. Man, this thing has got some heft to it. Commence the 10-hour initial charge!


 

 Congratulations.  
  
 You're gonna love it. 
  
 While initially charging, I did play it as I could not resist.  It did not take 10 hours until the light went out.


----------



## brent75

I lucked out on the timing. It was "signature required" and I just happened to be at home for lunch when UPS delivered. And since I headed back to work, it will sit un-bothered and charging for at least 5 or more hours now. And with my two boys climbing all over me as soon as I get home, it will probably sit another 3 hours before I even have a free second of temptation to stick a headphone in.


----------



## EagleWings

brent75 said:


> I lucked out on the timing. It was "signature required" and I just happened to be at home for lunch when UPS delivered. And since I headed back to work, it will sit un-bothered and charging for at least 5 or more hours now. And with my two boys climbing all over me as soon as I get home, it will probably sit another 3 hours before I even have a free second of temptation to stick a headphone in. :wink_face:




Mine was delivered at 6pm. I put it on charge immediately. I was surprised with my own self control.

Come 7pm, I wasn't surprised anymore


----------



## Ike1985

eaglewings said:


> Loving the A10 and Mojo combo. Both work in tandem, in bringing out the best in each other. 95% of my music files are 256 or 320 MP3. I was planning on upgrading my library from MP3 to 16/44 FLAC, but the thought of it was scary. Mojo seems to do so well with even the MP3s, that I am not sure if I want to go down the route of upgrading to FLACs. Or even if I want to, I can take my time.




It seems like everything I download now is available in FLAC anyway, I can tell a difference between mp3 and flac.

I used to seek out HD vinyl rips of my fav albums-mostly in 24/192. Now I know first hand that 16_44.1 CD rips are almost always better. The occadional problem with CD masters is that the masterer often handicaps the dynamic range. The only thing that IMO sounds better than a CD rip through Mojo is an SACD rip.


----------



## miketlse

Yesterday I spotted a dealer advertising an ex-demo Mojo, so I snapped it up. I have received an email saying that it shipped today, and it should arrive at the end of this week.
  
 Hopefully there will be no issues with it (missing cables etc), and much pleasure awaits at the weekend.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

I hope that new case protects the buttons from accidental activation. I have found my Mojo turn itself on in my bag more than once now


----------



## headmanPL

I updated UAPP from the Play store today. Now it won't recognise the Mojo. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## x RELIC x

At the Spring Tokyo Headphone Festival, Mojo was adorned with the highest accolade and entered into the Hall of Fame. Cool.

Link (I wish I could read Japanese):

http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/user_data/hpfes-award2016s.php#grandprix


----------



## warrior1975

No surprise there... Mojo is a magnificent little device. Still loving mine.


----------



## maxh22

brent75 said:


> I lucked out on the timing. It was "signature required" and I just happened to be at home for lunch when UPS delivered. And since I headed back to work, it will sit un-bothered and charging for at least 5 or more hours now. And with my two boys climbing all over me as soon as I get home, it will probably sit another 3 hours before I even have a free second of temptation to stick a headphone in.


 
 After you get a good feel of how it sounds, make sure to post your impressions!


----------



## warrior1975

That initial charge is a killer, fortunately I wasn't prepared when my mojo was delivered. Couldn't get it to play with any of my sources. A few hours later, I acquired an OTG cable from Radio Shack. Otherwise, I wouldn't have even charged it before I played it. No patience.


----------



## maxh22

warrior1975 said:


> That initial charge is a killer, fortunately I wasn't prepared when my mojo was delivered. Couldn't get it to play with any of my sources. A few hours later, I acquired an OTG cable from Radio Shack. Otherwise, I wouldn't have even charged it before I played it. No patience.


 
 My USPS guy delivered it to me around 12:50 pm and I usually leave for school at around 1. I listened to a couple of songs pre-charge and I was already impressed (It was a giant teaser). I put it to charge and went off to school. I kept thinking about listening to it the entire day. 7 hours later I return home and the Mojo is fully charged and exceeded my expectations.


----------



## EagleWings

warrior1975 said:


> That initial charge is a killer, fortunately I wasn't prepared when my mojo was delivered. Couldn't get it to play with any of my sources. A few hours later, I acquired an OTG cable from Radio Shack. Otherwise, I wouldn't have even charged it before I played it. No patience.


 
  
 Lucky you..
  


maxh22 said:


> My USPS guy delivered it to me around 12:50 pm and I usually leave for school at around 1. I listened to a couple of songs pre-charge and I was already impressed (It was a giant teaser). I put it to charge and went off to school. I kept thinking about listening to it the entire day. 7 hours later I return home and the Mojo is fully charged and exceeded my expectations.


 
  
 May be an expression should be made out of this:_* Charge the Mojo *_- _Resist Something Irresistible_


----------



## tkteo

So irresistable, I bought two 

My TRRS to TS right angle plug cable from Dyson Audio arrived. It can be used to connect Fiio X5II or X7 to Mojo's coax input. I will post photos of it, as well as the Custom Cable UK straight plug TRRS to TS cable too.


----------



## masterpfa

tympan said:


> Matches iphone SE size great too (same width!)


 
 I have been looking at that phone too (tell the truth iPhone SE or iPod Touch 6th Gen)
  
 Waiting on Chord attachment to see which way I may possibly go.
  
  


headmanpl said:


> I updated UAPP from the Play store today. Now it won't recognise the Mojo. Has anyone else had this problem?


  
 What version UAPP do you have


 I have 2.6.4 and I have got this to work with Mojo


----------



## masterpfa

brent75 said:


> I lucked out on the timing. It was "signature required" and I just happened to be at home for lunch when UPS delivered. And since I headed back to work, it will sit un-bothered and charging for at least 5 or more hours now. And with my two boys climbing all over me as soon as I get home, it will probably sit another 3 hours before I even have a free second of temptation to stick a headphone in.


 
 I had waited long enough for mine to be delivered (2 days) so I was able to hold out until it finished charging. Placed it on charge overnight and after 10 hours used it.

 But that's just me


----------



## Mozartaudio

Connected together; low cost solution for now:


----------



## noobandroid

headmanPL
make sure the android native doesnt take priority over the device, clear defaults on players and replug the mojo, and dont tick remember choices


----------



## headmanPL

noobandroid said:


> @headmanPL
> make sure the android native doesnt take priority over the device, clear defaults on players and replug the mojo, and dont tick remember choices


 

 Thanks. Believe it or not, it's the cable! Everything was working fine. I allowed Play updates to happen, then no music. After trying all suggestions, I used another phone. That wouldn't work either. I worried Mojo might be at fault, but playing via toslink and USB via PC, al fine. The cable doesn't work on any device!


----------



## ufospls2

Welp. thats my Mojo ordered. Should be in by tomorrow. Hope it works well.


----------



## jarnopp

ufospls2 said:


> Welp. thats my Mojo ordered. Should be in by tomorrow. Hope it works well.




It will work well. I hope you like how it works...let us know!


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

I think this little bstrd sounds better than my HILO (Headphone out) and my tube amp...
 more testing to be done but it's kind of mind blowing considering its price!

 Oh lord...


----------



## wahsmoh

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> I think this little bstrd sounds better than my HILO (Headphone out) and my tube amp...
> more testing to be done but it's kind of mind blowing considering its price!
> 
> Oh lord...


 

 Very nice! The Hilo is a pretty good sounding player but it still sounds like other delta-sigma DACs. I had some time with it last year and I could see how the Mojo would sound better


----------



## Slaphead

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> I think this little bstrd sounds better than my HILO (Headphone out) and my tube amp...
> 
> more testing to be done but it's kind of mind blowing considering its price!
> 
> ...




To be honest I've decided that the Mojo is my end game DAC, and possibly amp. I'd need to spend an obscene amount of money to better it significantly, and while an obscene amount of money is doable, I'd rather keep the money for other more important things.

It is an amazing box of tricks that's reignited my love of classical music - it just sounds so natural.


----------



## pr0b3r

This pair has been nothing but great playing my flac files collection. Until I tried playing some DSD 256 and 128. The X3ii shows that the files are not supported by the DAC. How is that possible? I'm sure that the Mojo supports up to 256. Then I did backread a few times, saw that some other people fixed the same issue by updating their X3ii firmware. I'm currently on 1.4 and I still think that the Mojo should be able to play those files. Maybe I should give it a try to update the X3ii firmware.
  

  

 Another thing that concerns me is the coax cable I'm using. For now, I'm using TRS to TRS coax, which one end on the X3ii is not fully inserted so that it will work. You'll notice on the picture below, I put a spacer so that the plug won't go all the way to the X3ii. I already ordered the proper coax cables which are TRS to TRRS ones. I'm just wondering if my current temporary fix is the one causing an issue playing the DSD files.


  

 I don't usually use DSD files for practical reasons. I mainly use flac files and some 320kbps mp3 files. I just wanted to try the DSD on the Mojo. Using the other stack I have which is X3ii + Q1 amp, DSD files play perfectly. Though only up to 128 which is the X3ii's max capability.

 Anyway, I hope you can advise me on the matter I mentioned above. Thanks for any input you might have.


----------



## highfidelity69

mozartaudio said:


> Connected together; low cost solution for now:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you get a DAP that plays FLAC/DSD files to get the max out of the Mojo, iPhone with it's compressed files will not do, especially crap MP3's, then head over to www.hdtracks.com and load some quality FLAC/DSD files.


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

wahsmoh said:


> Very nice! The Hilo is a pretty good sounding player but it still sounds like other delta-sigma DACs. I had some time with it last year and I could see how the Mojo would sound better




Lynx Hilo is an amazing DAC.
Headphone amp section is not as good as Mojo though (how did they do it?!).

For now I just listened on ACS Encore.
I will get on more adventures (HD800S, HD700) and report back soon.

Sadly my tube amp is broken so I can't test it yet. Sad face.


----------



## corius

highfidelity69 said:
			
		

> : I suggest you get a DAP that plays FLAC/DSD files to get the max out of the Mojo, iPhone with it's compressed files will not do,


 
 I'm afraid you're wrong.
  
 Given that the Mojo was developed with the iPhone and other mobiles in mind, it should come as no shock that the iPhone plays FLAC and ALAC perfectly happily!


----------



## brent75

highfidelity69 said:


> "I suggest you get a DAP that plays FLAC/DSD files to get the max out of the Mojo, iPhone with it's compressed files will not do, especially crap MP3's, then head over to www.hdtracks.com and load some quality FLAC/DSD files."


 
  
 That's sort of a misinformed/misleading thing to say. iPhone can play FLAC and DSD just fine -- just need an app player like Onkyo HF Player or Korg iAudioGate.
  
 It'd be one thing to steer him from iPhone towards a DAP based on storage size limitations...but it isn't fair to say you're stuck w/ "compressed crap MP3s" just because you're on iPhone.


----------



## spook76

I play FLAC, ALAC and DSD files using my iPod Touch, Mojo and KSE1500. All you need is an app like Onkyo HF Player and it is digital out into the Mojo in high resolution. Be careful when giving advice when you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## jmills8

spook76 said:


> I play FLAC, ALAC and DSD files using my iPod Touch, Mojo and KSE1500. All you need is an app like Onkyo HF Player and it is digital out into the Mojo in high resolution. Be careful when giving advice when you have no idea what you are talking about.


 Ever tried : N7 Player or Jetaudio ? To me they have a cleaner sound.


----------



## spook76

jmills8 said:


> Ever tried : N7 Player or Jetaudio ? To me they have a cleaner sound.



No I have not. Which in your opinion is better? Also, it is easy to add files from my iTunes library to the app? 

I dislike iTunes in general but as a storage management system it is quite good. Also, I use FLACTunes on my iMac to convert all my music to ALAC in native resolution.


----------



## keeya

Excuse my ignorance here... but what difference does it make what app you use to play your FLAC files on an iPhone when using the Mojo if you're just pulling raw digital data out of the phone via the Lightning port?
 I'm currently using Vox.. so how would a different player improve sound if i'm using the Mojo? 
 (i don't really mess with EQ much, so i'm talking about comparing the apps playing the music "flat")


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

keeya said:


> Excuse my ignorance here... but what difference does it make what app you use to play your FLAC files on an iPhone when using the Mojo if you're just pulling raw digital data out of the phone via the Lightning port?
> I'm currently using Vox.. so how would a different player improve sound if i'm using the Mojo?
> 
> (i don't really mess with EQ much, so i'm talking about comparing the apps playing the music "flat")




controversial question....

I think signal should be bitperfect, therefore the same.

but........


----------



## spook76

keeya said:


> Excuse my ignorance here... but what difference does it make what app you use to play your FLAC files on an iPhone when using the Mojo if you're just pulling raw digital data out of the phone via the Lightning port?
> I'm currently using Vox.. so how would a different player improve sound if i'm using the Mojo?
> 
> (i don't really mess with EQ much, so i'm talking about comparing the apps playing the music "flat")



I agree. I am no electrical engineer so like you I just figured as long as it was bit perfect it would not matter. However, I asked jmills because experience has taught me that not all 0s and 1s are the same.


----------



## EagleWings

Please correct me if I am wrong. As I seem to have understood only partially.
  
 I guess the processing could make a difference (Not sure what term to use exactly here. But what I am referring to, is the processing that happens, from reading the 1s and 0s, to feeding it to Mojo). People say that they prefer Audirvana + as it uses iZotope 64. Vox for iOS outputs 32bit data (not to be confused with the 16 or 24 bit depth of the audio signal) to Mojo.
*Edit:* That last sentence was wrong. I am trying to read more on it.


----------



## EagleWings

So 64 Bit processing eliminates information loss due to rounding errors??
  
 Source: http://audirvana.com/


----------



## highfidelity69

spook76 said:


> I play FLAC, ALAC and DSD files using my iPod Touch, Mojo and KSE1500. All you need is an app like Onkyo HF Player and it is digital out into the Mojo in high resolution. Be careful when giving advice when you have no idea what you are talking about.


 
 And how exactly do you import FLAC files to your idevice, since you are tied down to Apples walled garden of security, there is no such thing as copy and paste on the iPhone or any other idevice, everything has to go through iTunes "the Apple police is watching", I own an iPod Touch, last generation and should know this, now if you tell me you use the up-conversion process in iTunes like Apple lossless, AIFF, ACC or WAV for your CD's, that's not FLAC or DSD. I use Fubar2000 to playback FLAC and DSD files on my W10 PC, and just copy and paste from my PC the FLAC or DSD file or "Folder" that I downloaded from www.hdtracks.com to my Android device, like my Nexus 6 or Nexus 5X or Note4 or my Sony ZX2 DAP http://www.sony.com/electronics/walkman/nw-zx2  and use Power Amp to play back such formats on the smartphones.


----------



## brent75

highfidelity69 said:


> And how exactly do you import FLAC files to your idevice, since you are tied down to Apples walled garden of security, there is no such thing as copy and paste on the iPhone or any other idevice, everything has to go through iTunes "the Apple police is watching", I own an iPod Touch, last generation and should know this, now if you tell me you use the up-conversion process in iTunes like Apple lossless, AIFF, ACC or WAV for your CD's, that's not FLAC or DSD. I use Fubar2000 to playback FLAC and DSD files on my W10 PC, and just copy and paste from my PC the FLAC or DSD file or "Folder" that I downloaded from www.hdtracks.com to my Android device, like my Nexus 6 or Nexus 5X or Note4 or my Sony ZX2 and use Power Amp to play back such formats on the smartphones.


 
  
 You're kidding, right? It's clear you haven't looked into it too closely, as it's so easy my dog could do it.
  
 Step 1: Connect your iPhone or iPod to your computer and launch iTunes
 Step 2: Within iTunes, go to your device management section and select "Apps"
 Step 3: Scroll down to the App you're using (Onkyo HF Player, iAudioGate, whatever)
 Step 4: Drag whichever files you want into the big empty box on the bottom right)
 Step 5: Enjoy your music


----------



## highfidelity69

brent75 said:


> You're kidding, right? It's clear you haven't looked into it too closely, as it's so easy my dog could do it.
> 
> Step 1: Connect your iPhone or iPod to your computer and launch iTunes
> Step 2: Within iTunes, go to your device management section and select "Apps"
> ...


 
 Thanks, you could have left the sarcasm out of it, plenty of wise guys on the www.


----------



## brent75

Trust me - I'm not the wisest of wise guys. But you had plenty of snark in your pointed words about Apple, so I figured you could handle a little dose back.


----------



## highfidelity69

brent75 said:


> Trust me - I'm not the wisest of wise guys. But you had plenty of snark in your pointed words about Apple, so I figured you could handle a little dose back.


 
  
  
 Nothing snarky About Apple, it's the truth, why did you get offended, do you work for Apple or are you another iSheep, I own numerous different devices, I have no allegiance to any company like some people who have been brain washed. Again you would have to go through iTunes to download your FLAC or DSD files to a CERTAIN app to have those files work "no copy and paste", I stand corrected regarding Apple and their secret walled garden. Figures, crappy iTunes giving me errors syncing my iPod Touch, looks like iTunes is still crap.


----------



## brent75

I didn't get offended -- I was in disbelief. You're clearly a smart enough guy in the world of tech based on the various platforms and devices you listed. That's why it was humorous to see you come in guns a blazin' towards playing FLAC on Apple, essentially telling everyone it wasn't possible. A simple search would have told you how it was possible, and all of the Apps we've listed have nice tutorials on loading files...super simple.
  
 But instead, you threw shots at Apple...I gave a little snark back...and now you're calling me an Apple employee and/or a sheep and/or brainwashed. There are lots of great options for listening to high quality tracks on Apple...I hope you get some figured out if that's what you're after.


----------



## highfidelity69

brent75 said:


> I didn't get offended -- I was in disbelief. You're clearly a smart enough guy in the world of tech based on the various platforms and devices you listed. That's why it was humorous to see you come in guns a blazin' towards playing FLAC on Apple, essentially telling everyone it wasn't possible. A simple search would have told you how it was possible, and all of the Apps we've listed have nice tutorials on loading files...super simple.
> 
> But instead, you threw shots at Apple...I gave a little snark back...and now you're calling me an Apple employee and/or a sheep and/or brainwashed. There are lots of great options for listening to high quality tracks on Apple...I hope you get some figured out if that's what you're after.


 
  
 These are new apps that did not exist before, also it is ass backwards compared to W10 and Android , not only can't you copy and paste the whole file with this iTunes method "you are also tied down to iTunes with any iDevice, which is an utter joke", your only option is to download each FLAC file "each individual track" which is a complete joke, how do you make a folder, in W10 it's as easy as taking candy from as baby, all the FLAC files are automatically downloaded to your Windows Folder that is named HDTracks, anytime you connect an Android based device, all you have to do is just go to your HDTracks folder "or whatever you name it" go to the album that you downloaded "not each track" copy and paste it to your Android devices Music folder "or whatever you named it", and you are done, the whole album will be downloaded with the name of the Album and album art. iTunes crashed while downloading the FLAC files, LMAO, sorry but Apple is just crapple in my book. Also the Onkyo HF player to play your FLAC and DSD files you would have to buy Onkyo HD player pack, which is a paid version that is $10, LMAO, what a complete joke.


----------



## keeya

highfidelity69 said:


> These are new apps that did not exist before, also it is ass backwards compared to W10 and Android , not only can't you copy and paste the whole file with this iTunes method


 
  
 This isn't true.  There have been apps for YEARS where you can do exactly what brent75 said above.  Vox has been around for ages and you can just drag and drop entire folders into it like he said in a post above.


----------



## highfidelity69

keeya said:


> This isn't true.  There have been apps for YEARS where you can do exactly what brent75 said above.  Vox has been around for ages and you can just drag and drop entire folders into it like he said in a post above.


 
  
  
 Like I said, you are still tied down to Apples iTunes, which is a complete joke if you ask me, and the process is again a#$ backwards.


----------



## shotgunshane

For the love of god. The same old lame argument. No one is changing their mind. Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## keeya

I just got my Mojo..... am i the first owner in Mexico?  I had Audio High bring one down for me from their location in California to their location in Mexico (it's not normally stocked here at this location). 
  
 Question.. what are the best mini-USB to Lightning connector options right now?


----------



## robm321

They actually brought it to you? Nice & congrats!


----------



## keeya

robm321 said:


> They actually brought it to you? Nice & congrats!


 

 They have a shop in Mountain View (CA) and one near my house in Mexico.. so i can buy anything they stock in CA (which is everything i'd ever want..) they just transfer it to the shop in Mexico for me to pick up.  Very convenient, and the guys there have a knowledge base that is extremely impressive to even the most seasoned audiophile.


----------



## musiclvr

My current desktop rig. Reference sound that is truly portable!


----------



## Digital-Deviant

highfidelity69 said:


> These are new apps that did not exist before, also it is ass backwards compared to W10 and Android , not only can't you copy and paste the whole file with this iTunes method "you are also tied down to iTunes with any iDevice, which is an utter joke", your only option is to download each FLAC file "each individual track" which is a complete joke




It's obvious you're not a fan - but there are plenty of options:

I download from HDTRACKS, use XLD to create a 48/24 ALAC version, drag album/s to iTunes library, sync iPhone, listen to mojo+iPhone.


----------



## spook76

digital-deviant said:


> It's obvious you're not a fan - but there are plenty of options:
> 
> I download from HDTRACKS, use XLD to create a 48/24 ALAC version, drag album/s to iTunes library, sync iPhone, listen to mojo+iPhone.



If you want the full resolution you can use FLACTunes application from the Mac Store and it will automatically convert FLAC to ALAC is the same bit depth and resolution and put the album in your iTunes library.

Another tip, if you buy high resolution albums from Bandcamp, always choose FLAC as the ALAC is limited to 48/24 and again use FLACTunes to convert the 96/24 FLAC to 96/24 ALAC.


----------



## gnarlsagan

musiclvr said:


> My current desktop rig. Reference sound that is truly portable!




Can you run me through this stack? I'm intrigued, but don't understand the use of anything other than the Mojo.


----------



## brent75

spook76 said:


> If you want the full resolution you can use FLACTunes application from the Mac Store and it will automatically convert FLAC to ALAC is the same bit depth and resolution and put the album in your iTunes library.
> 
> Another tip, if you buy high resolution albums from Bandcamp, always choose FLAC as the ALAC is limited to 48/24 and again use FLACTunes to convert the 96/24 FLAC to 96/24 ALAC.


 
 Great tip -- just bought it and used it, and worked flawlessly on the new Radiohead. Thanks!


----------



## fordski

keeya said:


> I just got my Mojo..... am i the first owner in Mexico?  I had Audio High bring one down for me from their location in California to their location in Mexico (it's not normally stocked here at this location).
> 
> Question.. what are the best mini-USB to Lightning connector options right now?




Congrats on the purchase. I live in Mexico and am currently visiting family in Vancouver. I took advantage of being here to purchase a Mojo to bring back to Mexico with me, so if uses there'll be at least 2 of us with one. I've had it for a couple of days and am totally impressed with it with my 64 Audio U12 IEMs.


----------



## highfidelity69

keeya said:


> I just got my Mojo..... am i the first owner in Mexico?  I had Audio High bring one down for me from their location in California to their location in Mexico (it's not normally stocked here at this location).
> 
> Question.. what are the best mini-USB to Lightning connector options right now?


Congratulations


----------



## jmills8

spook76 said:


> No I have not. Which in your opinion is better? Also, it is easy to add files from my iTunes library to the app?
> 
> I dislike iTunes in general but as a storage management system it is quite good. Also, I use FLACTunes on my iMac to convert all my music to ALAC in native resolution.


 Both have free versions, both are players, both have EQs which one can fine tune the Mojo when needed.


----------



## musiclvr

gnarlsagan said:


> Can you run me through this stack? I'm intrigued, but don't understand the use of anything other than the Mojo.



Sure! 
1)The Wyrd4Sound Recovery helps to clean and re-clock the digital stream being fed to the Mojo with the use of a Femto clock. I find the Recovery to add a bit of immediacy to the leading edges in my music.
2) Mojo I use almost exclusively as a desktop DAC w/variable gain. Amazing Value here.
3) The CypherLabs Picollo (it has 10 matched triodes w/zero opamps in the signal path) amplifier. I love it's solid state w/ a hint of tube like sound. For me it helps tame peaky or sibilant prone sound signatures.


----------



## gnarlsagan

More Android resampling literature here. We will likely see resampling minimized in Android N. Also I'm not sure that this info covers USB output as well. 




musiclvr said:


> Sure!
> 1)The Wyrd4Sound Recovery helps to clean and re-clock the digital stream being fed to the Mojo with the use of a Femto clock. I find the Recovery to add a bit of immediacy to the leading edges in my music.
> 2) Mojo I use almost exclusively as a desktop DAC w/variable gain. Amazing Value here.
> 3) The CypherLabs Picollo (it has 10 matched triodes w/zero opamps in the signal path) amplifier. I love it's solid state w/ a hint of tube like sound. For me it helps tame peaky or sibilant prone sound signatures.




Very interesting. I'll have to check out the Recovery. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

jRiver MC + MOJO
 It just doesn't change/adjust sampling rate.

MOJO works straight away with VOX though.
  
Please, can someone guide me how to set it?
  
cheers!
  
 all sorted now.


----------



## Lohb

musiclvr said:


> Sure!
> 1)The Wyrd4Sound Recovery helps to clean and re-clock the digital stream being fed to the Mojo with the use of a Femto clock. I find the Recovery to add a bit of immediacy to the leading edges in my music.


 
 Very nice desktop class portable rig, but I thought the MOJO is async with almost non-existent jitter, so it would deal with what this thing is supposed to do ?
 Again it must be additive in some way from the source material adding some kind of perceived "zing" to the music (?)


----------



## musiclvr

Thank you! You might be right about the Recovery adding a perceived something. According to John from DAR Audio it adds "jump" factor.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

keeya said:


> Question.. what are the best mini-USB to Lightning connector options right now?




I use the official Apple camera connector and a short USB cable made my Anker. Will stick with this until Chord release their solution.


----------



## ade_hall

brent75 said:


> Great tip -- just bought it and used it, and worked flawlessly on the new Radiohead. Thanks!




xld is free


----------



## Digital-Deviant

brent75 said:


> Great tip -- just bought it and used it, and worked flawlessly on the new Radiohead. Thanks!




Yup likewise I got the Radiohead Album direct from their site in 48/24 WAV format, using XLD to go to ALAC was painless and it added all the metadata too (can't be bad!)


----------



## x RELIC x

musiclvr said:


> Thank you! You might be right about the Recovery adding a perceived something. *According to John from DAR Audio it adds "jump" factor*.




Not with all sources or DACs is what he mentions. The worse the input or the DAC better the Recovery does its job. 

Interesting that you notice a difference as Rob has pointed out in detail why his DACs are immune to jitter and that such jitter removal gear is completely unnecessary with the Mojo. I imagine there is some other cleanup happening here. Curious to know precisely what you hear the Recovery doing to the sound. Not debating what you hear, just curious.


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

My Mojo is noisy while charging...
oh damn it. 

  
 from Chord:
_"The charging noise that you are hearing is completely normal and nothing to worry about at all. All of our Mojo units emit this sound._
_What you have been reading about is a completely different issue which effected a very very small number of units back when Mojo was first released. The noise was not related to charging, it was down to an out of tolerance resistor that caused a hissing noise when no audio was playing through the headphones."_


----------



## corius

For those of you in the UK who are thinking about using Moon Audio. I ordered an AK to Mojo Toslink Form Fit cable on Monday and it arrived Thursday morning.
  
 I took the Fedex International Priority option which cost $28 and include great tracking info
  
 Moon Audio service highly recommended!


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

Quick question....

 When Mojo is fully charged the led should turn off, right?

 it's been 5h and still on, not blinking though.
 I'm using 2A charger.


----------



## jmills8

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> Quick question....
> 
> 
> When Mojo is fully charged the led should turn off, right?
> ...


 correct


----------



## NPWS

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> Quick question....
> 
> When Mojo is fully charged the led should turn off, right?
> 
> ...


 
 Yes


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

jmills8 said:


> correct


 
  


npws said:


> Yes


 

 thanks!


----------



## Arpiben

musiclvr said:


> Thank you! You might be right about the Recovery adding a perceived something. *According to John from DAR Audio it adds "jump" factor*.


 

 Not with all sources or DACs is what he mentions. The worse the input or the DAC better the Recovery does its job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Interesting that you notice a difference as Rob has pointed out in detail why his DACs are immune to jitter and that such jitter removal gear is completely unnecessary with the Mojo. I imagine there is some other cleanup happening here. Curious to know precisely what you hear the Recovery doing to the sound. Not debating what you hear, just curious.
  
 *****************************
 If you allow me, I am also curious about what is heard.
  
 I have been interested in such kind of Noise/jitter removals or USB galvanic's isolators since my desktop computer is quite noisy.
 After reading quite a lot at a scientific/measurement point of  view it appears that those equipment add more distorsion than they remove.
  
 Now at a sounding point of view what they had may be pleasant such as tube amps for example. That is the reason why I am also interested in knowing what they bring for sound.
  
 Regarding jitter/noise removal, witjout entering into details, please note that there are several kind of noises/jitters taking place at:
 - ADC level (before CD/ digital files )
 - source level (DAP/laptops/Phones,etc)
 - transport level ( cables/ioutside interferences IEM)
 - DAC level.
 Those USB purifiers may improve power noise, output/input impedance, clocking *but* they can not remove ADC or source level noises.
  
 You may improve noise/jitter at transport level by using:
 - optical fiber TOSLINK
 - coaxial shielded 75Ohms S/PDIF
 - USB with ferrrite/chokes .
  
 Indeed it is a vast and controversial subject As Relic wrote I am not putting in doubt whatever audio benefits some may heard.
 Mysellf I tend to prefer sound from USB vs Optical despite what Chord explained.
 Rgds


----------



## ufospls2

Welp, thats my Mojo delivered. Why oh why does it require ten hours charging, I'm too impatient! Haha. I will just have to wait. Really looking forward to hearing this little bit of kit.


----------



## jmills8

ufospls2 said:


> Welp, thats my Mojo delivered. Why oh why does it require ten hours charging, I'm too impatient! Haha. I will just have to wait. Really looking forward to hearing this little bit of kit.


Then just use it now.


----------



## ufospls2

jmills8 said:


> Then just use it now.


 
 Believe me I'm tempted.


----------



## Ike1985

gnarlsagan said:


> More Android resampling literature here. We will likely see resampling minimized in Android N. Also I'm not sure that this info covers USB output as well.
> Very interesting. I'll have to check out the Recovery. Thanks for sharing!


 
  
 Forgive me, I'm new to android.  When you say Android N does that mean the OS after marshmallow and that i'll be able to use N with my S7 edge after a simple update? If so, i'll be ecstatic.  Upsampling is my only issue with the glorious S7 edge.


----------



## rkt31

with mojo a good short USB cable with a single ferrite choke is the best option . I don't think it will require any relocking thing as the transfer through USB is asynchronous. problem is not jitter but noise which sometimes travels through usb adding a jitterbug between mojo and source may further improves the sound by cleaning the data stream of emi and rfi. jitterbug however not recognized by Android yet . a windows tab with foobar using asio and jitterbug in between with short USB cable having ferrite core may be the best and very cheap transport imho. tab may be less noisy as compare to laptop.


----------



## gnarlsagan

ike1985 said:


> Forgive me, I'm new to android.  When you say Android N does that mean the OS after marshmallow and that i'll be able to use N with my S7 edge after a simple update? If so, i'll be ecstatic.  Upsampling is my only issue with the glorious S7 edge.




Yes the next Android OS update. 

That's the hope, but there are many unknowns, including whether the S7 uses some other kind of audio implementation, and whether this non-re-sampling approach will be applied to USB out.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey, 
I am trying to establish a toslink connection from my PS4 to Mojo and from there to Riva turbo x.
I get an orange sample rate indication but the speaker is making no sound when it is connected via the stock cable from Riva. 
I used the Riva together with Mojo many times using the same analog cable. I also ruled out Mojos Toslink In and the Toslink cable. I selected Optical as primary audio output for the PS4. 
Any Ideas? 

Cheers


----------



## shuto77

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey,
> I am trying to establish a toslink connection from my PS4 to Mojo and from there to Riva turbo x.
> I get an orange sample rate indication but the speaker is making no sound when it is connected via the stock cable from Riva.
> I used the Riva together with Mojo many times using the same analog cable. I also ruled out Mojos Toslink In and the Toslink cable. I selected Optical as primary audio output for the PS4.
> ...




Did you change the audio settings on the ps4? 

You will probably have to change the output on the ps4 to PCM/stereo, since the Mojo doesn't have a Dolby Digital or DTS converter.


----------



## Light - Man

ufospls2 said:


> *Welp*, thats my Mojo delivered. Why oh why does it require* ten hours charging*, I'm too impatient! Haha. I will just have to wait. Really looking forward to hearing this little bit of kit.


 
  
*Well*p you could spend some time on the phone but not so long that will make you this tired and cranky?


----------



## audi0nick128

shuto77 said:


> Did you change the audio settings on the ps4?
> 
> You will probably have to change the output on the ps4 to PCM/stereo, since the Mojo doesn't have a Dolby Digital or DTS converter.




YEAH seems this did the trick  
Thanks


----------



## xtr4

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> Quick question....
> 
> When Mojo is fully charged the led should turn off, right?
> 
> ...


 
  
 With regards to the newer wall chargers from major phone brands, I've noticed majority will drop to trickle charge when they "sense" that the battery is reaching full charge.
 Usually you will notice most mobiles will charge quite quickly up to about 80-90% and then take like forever to top off the rest. I'm guessing this is the reason why some users are reporting slightly longer charge times.
  
 This is of course my own opinion and experience.


----------



## shuto77

audi0nick128 said:


> YEAH seems this did the trick
> Thanks




Glad it worked. I'm going to use the mojo as a dac as well when I'm at my gf's house, since I use the Soundblaster X7 at home and it's too big to lug around.


----------



## Mython

ufospls2 said:


> Welp, thats my Mojo delivered. *Why oh why does it require ten hours charging*, I'm too impatient! Haha. I will just have to wait. Really looking forward to hearing this little bit of kit.


 
  
  
 Mojo very rarely requires that long to charge. Please read, and follow, the thread title. There is a huge amount of information there, including discussion of charging times, and other aspects.


----------



## martyn73

For PC use do external DACs with balanced output (such as an MX-DAC) when used with a balanced amplifier offer any advantage over a Mojo combined with a normal headphone amplifier with single ended output? I'm not sure whether the Mojo is suitable for use with my Stax SR-007 (which has XLR inputs) and HD800S.


----------



## keeya

What's the best online source for cables of different lengths/plugs?
 I need a nice mini-USB/Lightning cable and a USB/mini-USB cable. 
  
 I don't want to use an adapter for my iPhone to connect the Mojo.


----------



## gnarlsagan

Finally got my Mojo. I'm stacking with my Nexus 5 for portable use. So far no EMI/interference issues. Also no luck modifying the audio policy file to disable upsampling. However, Uapp with Tidal works pretty damn well. Absolutely no issues on that front so far. 

Will be upgrading to Android N tonight to test out resampling behavior. Will report back with findings.


----------



## maxh22

gnarlsagan said:


> Finally got my Mojo. I'm stacking with my Nexus 5 for portable use. So far no EMI/interference issues. Also no luck modifying the audio policy file to disable upsampling. However, Uapp with Tidal works pretty damn well. Absolutely no issues on that front so far.
> 
> Will be upgrading to Android N tonight to test out resampling behavior. Will report back with findings.


 
 So far Android N only works with the Nexus 5 right?


----------



## gnarlsagan

maxh22 said:


> So far Android N only works with the Nexus 5 right?




We'll not even officially for Nexus 5 actually. I think I can find a test build. It's still in beta and only supports Nexus devices as of yet.

Edit: looks like N is not yet possible on the Nexus 5. Will have to wait for source code to drop with the final release.

Edit2: Just realized I have a freaking Nexus 9. N testing commencing tonight as planned.


----------



## kenshinco

Just got my Mojo delivered.

I'm using iphone so i'm wondering which music app would be best for mojo beside the onkyo?

Thanks.


----------



## jmills8

kenshinco said:


> Just got my Mojo delivered.
> 
> I'm using iphone so i'm wondering which music app would be best for mojo beside the onkyo?
> 
> Thanks.


 N7


----------



## maxh22

gnarlsagan said:


> We'll not even officially for Nexus 5 actually. I think I can find a test build. It's still in beta and only supports Nexus devices as of yet.
> 
> Edit: looks like N is not yet possible on the Nexus 5. Will have to wait for source code to drop with the final release.
> 
> Edit2: Just realized I have a freaking Nexus 9. N testing commencing tonight as planned.


 
 Sweet!


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

Hello head-fiers,
  
 Long time reader but a newbie user here.
  
 I must say I am completely content with what Mojo offered me so far.
  
 I am using Audirvana+ as my high-end digital playback software and driving my pair of new Sennheiser HD 800 S without any problems AT ALL.
  
 Simply amazing. Extreme level of pleasure.
  
 Though the reason made me be here is that I am about to go blind due to reading everything written on Mojo. : /
  
 Excuse me if this has already been addressed "clearly" but regarding the galvanic isolation and jitter-removal, Rob Watts said if a PC is being used for playback in a desktop setup, Galvanic isolation is a must to avoid the noise due to the use of USB.
  
 Now.
 I am using a MacBook Pro. It is connected via the hi-speed USB3 cable provided by Chord to my Mojo. Questions:
  
 1. Rob said "PC", does that also include laptops? (I guess yes since laptops are also connected to the city circuitry, but just to make sure).
 2. In that case, in my current MacBook setup, what should I use? I just ordered AudioQuest Jitterbug, but as I can see, it only removes the jitter and itself not a Galvanic isolator?
 3. Rob also mentioned about some benefits back then in using a cable with ferrite jackets. Now, does that mean I should also use a cable with ferrite jacket + AudioQuest to remove the jitter (and plus a possible Galvanic isolator)?
 4. I guess the optimal solution is to have some sort of device which provides Galvanic isolation + jitter removal (I think Galvanic isolation also helps out with the removal of jitter, but for now, I'll wait for an expert answer) and plus a ferrite jacket cable?
  
 Again, I am sorry if this issue has already been addressed in the last, say, 200 pages (as I have scanned earlier parts but not all).
  
 I feel like Gollum gone blind.
  
 Thanks in advance.
 ng


----------



## x RELIC x

ngskgsnclwhmd9x said:


> Hello head-fiers,
> 
> Long time reader but a newbie user here.
> 
> ...




Welcome to Head Fi, sorry about your wallet!!

1. Your laptop is still provided power from the battery, even while it's plugged in (I'm pretty sure), so unless you hear terrible computer noise and interference I wouldn't worry about noise being generated.

2. I'd forget about the Jitterbug with the Mojo. As mentioned, the Mojo is imune to jitter and the Jitterbug has been reported to not really do anything. If you do use the Jitterbug please report back on what difference it makes, if any. Try to be objective. 

3. A ferrite choke will help with RF noise, not jitter, particularly from a source connected to a celular network. If you don't hear noise I wouldn't bother. Again, if you try one it would be good to know what you hear if there are any differences with your setup.

4. Galvanic isolation has nothing to do with Jitter and timing. It's strictly for noise from the USB (and coaxial?) source. The reason it's not used in the Mojo is it needs a power source and that's dosen't bode well for a battery operated device meant for portable use. You could purchase a galvanic isolator separately if you have a noisy USB output. 

I have been listening through the Mojo with my 2011 MacBook Pro and hear no noise or smearing (jitter) in the music at all. It sounds the same as when connected to my X5ii. I guess it depends on how 'clean' your laptop operates in general and what serial bus the USB port is on the computer. Some USB ports share the same bus as a hard drive, for example, and are quite noisy when the disk accesses data (actually, I'm not sure a galvanic isolator will help in that situation though).

To avoid reading the whole thread just read the third post, which Mython has done a ridiculously good job of gathering relevant information. In particular, the section that's labelled 'Informative posts by Rob'.


----------



## wym2

x relic x said:


> Welcome to Head Fi, sorry about your wallet!!
> 
> 1. Your laptop is still provided power from the battery, even while it's plugged in (I'm pretty sure), so unless you hear terrible computer noise and interference I wouldn't worry about noise being generated.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Along with the excellent observations and advice of  x RELIC x, I have found an improvement in SQ in my system by unplugging my mid-2010 MBP and using only one USB port. I experimented and found the best port ( one is better than the other ).
  
  
 MBP (Audirvana) → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC → HD 800S (WW Platinum)


----------



## gnarlsagan

gnarlsagan said:


> We'll not even officially for Nexus 5 actually. I think I can find a test build. It's still in beta and only supports Nexus devices as of yet.
> 
> Edit: looks like N is not yet possible on the Nexus 5. Will have to wait for source code to drop with the final release.
> 
> Edit2: Just realized I have a freaking Nexus 9. N testing commencing tonight as planned.




Apparently Android N developer preview 3 doesn't have working USB audio out. Couldn't get my Nexus 9 to recognize either the Mojo or the UHA760. Tried going into developer settings and changing the USB setting to "Audio Source" to no effect. Looks like N is a no go for now. Hopefully that means Google is still rehauling the audio system for N.


----------



## SearchOfSub

something I don't understnd. I am using usb port from pc to mojo, and when playing through usb if I connect coaxial cable to it (on top of it), though source is still only usb connection, audio quality is much better. I am using Audioquest "exotic" coaxial cable plugged just plugged in, playing through normal usb cable. And this ain't no placebo. Anyone have experience like this


----------



## warrior1975

I'm going to purchase another optical cable. Only using it for audio from my TV and/or my cable box to watch movies. I need a longer one, 10ft. It doesn't matter much, for which type?


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> I'm going to purchase another optical cable. Only using it for audio from my TV and/or my cable box to watch movies. I need a longer one, 10ft. It doesn't matter much, for which type?




The quality of the cable will determine the data throughput. If there are dropouts then you may only be able to use 24/96 or less instead of 24/192. The light must travel through the fibre optic (plastic or glass) with as little in the way of dispersion as possible. With optical cables quality kind of really does matter. You can look for high quality multi strand plastic if you think you will need bends in the cable. Sysconcept can make you the cable you want.


----------



## warrior1975

x RELIC x OK, thanks brother. Ill check them out. Any idea what a TV or cable box puts put through the optical out?


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

x relic x said:


> Welcome to Head Fi, sorry about your wallet!!


 
  
 Thanks. I guess that was a reference to my HD 800 S, eh ? : p
  


x relic x said:


> 1. Your laptop is still provided power from the battery, even while it's plugged in (I'm pretty sure), so unless you hear terrible computer noise and interference I wouldn't worry about noise being generated.


 
  
 I don’t hear noise from the computer at all, as Macs are usually exceptionally silent. Resolved! : )
  


x relic x said:


> 2. I'd forget about the Jitterbug with the Mojo. As mentioned, the Mojo is imune to jitter and the Jitterbug has been reported to not really do anything. If you do use the Jitterbug please report back on what difference it makes, if any. Try to be objective.


 
  
 Immune to jitter? I thought only Chord's desktop DACs (Dave, TT etc.) were immune to jitter but not Mojo (as possibly as I could remember from Rob's earlier posts).
  
 I will test and report once received.
  


x relic x said:


> 3. A ferrite choke will help with RF noise, not jitter, particularly from a source connected to a celular network. If you don't hear noise I wouldn't bother. Again, if you try one it would be good to know what you hear if there are any differences with your setup.


 
  
 In my setup then, I will definitely not require a ferrite jacket cable as I am not using any cellular device for playback. Resolved.
  


x relic x said:


> 4. Galvanic isolation has nothing to do with Jitter and timing. It's strictly for noise from the USB (and coaxial?) source. The reason it's not used in the Mojo is it needs a power source and that's dosen't bode well for a battery operated device meant for portable use. You could purchase a galvanic isolator separately if you have a noisy USB output.


 
  
 Wait, you mean Galvanic isolation is only to eliminate RF related noise issues in the use of RF generating devices such as mobile phones? Confused. I thought PCs definitely needed isolation as per Rob's post below.
  


rob watts said:


> To eliminate the RF and signal correlated noise on USB you need galvanic isolation. The downside to galvanic isolation is that it draws power from the source - which is not something we can do with a mobile product. All Chord desktop DAC's have USB galvanic isolation now.
> 
> That said, mobile sources are much lower noise - they have very efficient processors, unlike a PC, and there is no ground, so circulating currents are much less, so it is a much smaller problem with mobile. If you can do it, use the optical, as this usually sounds the best and is completely isolated. Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


 
  


x relic x said:


> To avoid reading the whole thread just read the third post, which @Mython has done a ridiculously good job of gathering relevant information. In particular, the section that's labelled 'Informative posts by Rob'.


 
  
 I did. Still in the dark (a bit).
  
 Thanks for your responses again. Much appreciated.


----------



## x RELIC x

ngskgsnclwhmd9x said:


> Thanks. I guess that was a reference to my HD 800 S, eh ? : p
> 
> 
> I don’t hear noise from the computer at all, as Macs are usually exceptionally silent. Resolved! : )
> ...




Yes, the Mojo implementation and solution for jitter is very much the same as the Hugo, Hugo TT, and DAVE. The 2Qute, TT, and DAVE have galvanic isolation.

4. No, galvanic isolation resolves RF noise from noisy computers, etc., just not jitter.




Spoiler: Rob on Jitter






> *Originally Posted by Rob Watts* View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by Rob Watts *View Post
> 
> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter* (all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter) *but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> ...


----------



## musiclvr

arpiben said:


> Not with all sources or DACs is what he mentions. The worse the input or the DAC better the Recovery does its job.
> 
> 
> Interesting that you notice a difference as Rob has pointed out in detail why his DACs are immune to jitter and that such jitter removal gear is completely unnecessary with the Mojo. I imagine there is some other cleanup happening here. Curious to know precisely what you hear the Recovery doing to the sound. Not debating what you hear, just curious.
> ...



I should have clarified that in the comments section of John's review of the Wyrd4Sound Recovery in DAR Audio I asked the following question: How does the Recovery compare to the Schiit Wyrd. His response was that it had "more jump" over the Wyrd. My experience has been that I find the mids are more rounded/forward and note attack(s) seemingly quicker. So I personally feel that the Recovery is a worthy addition to the Mojo as I appreciate the difference compared the the Wyrd it has replaced (whether or not the Mojo is not supposed to benefit from such devices). Such are the mysteries or conundrums we find ourselves in as audiophiles I guess. Happy Listening!!!!


----------



## audi0nick128

searchofsub said:


> something I don't understnd. I am using usb port from pc to mojo, and when playing through usb if I connect coaxial cable to it (on top of it), though source is still only usb connection, audio quality is much better. I am using Audioquest "exotic" coaxial cable plugged just plugged in, playing through normal usb cable. And this ain't no placebo. Anyone have experience like this




That sounds interesting... Is the coax cable plugged to another device which is turned off or is it just plugged into Mojo? 
I could Imagine that the coax cable provides grounding, eliminating stray current which is broad to the DAC from the source... Just from the top of my head  

Cheers


----------



## SearchOfSub

audi0nick128 said:


> That sounds interesting... Is the coax cable plugged to another device which is turned off or is it just plugged into Mojo?
> I could Imagine that the coax cable provides grounding, eliminating stray current which is broad to the DAC from the source... Just from the top of my head
> 
> Cheers





Ah I think that might be it. The coaxial port is still open and enabled through my PC BIOS. I think it might be cleaning up all audio ports sort of speak.


----------



## audi0nick128

Ah OK so the coax is connected to your PC? 
When I find the time I will experiment a little bit in that area myself... Thanks to you I am more motivated now  

Cheers


----------



## Arpiben

If I understood well both USB & Coaxial are connected at both ends to Mojo and your computer,aren t they?
What about Mojo's power? Battery or PSU?


----------



## masterpfa

ike1985 said:


> Forgive me, I'm new to android.  When you say Android N does that mean the OS after marshmallow and that i'll be able to use N with my S7 edge after a simple update? If so, i'll be ecstatic.  Upsampling is my only issue with the glorious S7 edge.


 
 Yes Android N is the next version of the Android OS after the current Android M (Marshmallow).
 The only problem you will find on Android and updates, are possible delays in receiving the newer OS if you do not own a Nexus device.

 Unfortunately not only do OEM manufacturers like HTC, Samsung and LG, to name a few, have to incorporate their Android modifications (skins and so on), before they can offer, to the customers, the update but you also get the carriers having their input too which can also lead to further delays.
  
 It's not uncommon, for example, for Samsung to offer the updated OS 6 months after Google released it only for carriers to delay the upgrade by 3-6 months more.
 A friend of mine received his update to Android L on his Samsung Galaxy Note 4 just weeks after I had received Android M on my Nexus 6
 I have chosen the route of the Google Nexus devices for this very reason, so I am able to get timely updates. This however is at the cost of not having expandable storage


----------



## masterpfa

gnarlsagan said:


> Finally got my Mojo. I'm stacking with my Nexus 5 for portable use. So far no EMI/interference issues. Also no luck modifying the audio policy file to disable upsampling. However, Uapp with Tidal works pretty damn well. Absolutely no issues on that front so far.
> 
> Will be upgrading to Android N tonight to test out resampling behavior. Will report back with findings.


 
  
  


gnarlsagan said:


> Apparently Android N developer preview 3 doesn't have working USB audio out. Couldn't get my Nexus 9 to recognize either the Mojo or the UHA760. Tried going into developer settings and changing the USB setting to "Audio Source" to no effect. Looks like N is a no go for now. Hopefully that means Google is still rehauling the audio system for N.


 
 Use the feedback option *Settings>About Phone>Send feedback about this device* to let Google know it isn't working for you
  

 I have experienced the same issues on my Nexus 6 which I updated to Android N


----------



## SearchOfSub

arpiben said:


> If I understood well both USB & Coaxial are connected at both ends to Mojo and your computer,aren t they?
> What about Mojo's power? Battery or PSU?





Yes USB cable and coaxial cable are both connected to Mojo from my PC back to Mojo coaxial and usb ports. But Im only using USB for audio input/output through Chord Mojo driver downloaded on my PC. (windows sound settings/software wise)

For the power, I charge it night before and let it play without any charging while playing. (Mojo just operating from battery charged night before alone)

Wanted to mention that my coaxial cable from AQ has silver mixed in and not all copper.


----------



## Arpiben

searchofsub said:


> Yes USB cable and coaxial cable are both connected to Mojo from my PC back to Mojo coaxial and usb ports. But Im only using USB for audio input/output through Chord Mojo driver downloaded on my PC. (windows sound settings/software wise)
> 
> For the power, I charge it night before and let it play without any charging while playing. (Mojo just operating from battery charged night before alone)
> 
> Wanted to mention that my coaxial cable from AQ has silver mixed in and not all copper.


 
 Thanks for your feedback.
 First of all I would like to mention that I am a not a speciliast at all on those matters. I am just an electronic engineer interested in audio.
 As such, I like to link what I am listenning to physics. But it is not allways possibe, lack of knowledge, lack of instrumentation,etc...
  
 In your description what was interesting is that by connecting both USB&Coaxial to the same desktop you may create a 'Ground Loop.
 Now wether this ground loop brings benefits to SQ perceived it is another matter. Usually, in electronics we try to avoid them.
 When you power supply Mojo or/and Desktop to main power (AC) you are adding other noises through different ground current circulation.
  
 I have no doubt regarding your sound SQ s benefit perception, it may happen.
  
 I will try your setting with my desktop and will coment afterwards.
 Actually, in desktop mode, my Mojo is connected:
 - TosLink -> Desktop Toslink
 - USB -> Desktop USB
 - Coaxial -> Internet provider Box (TV watching) powered by AC mains
 - USB power -> AC mains via PSU 2A ( permanently connected)
 - Headphones Out 1 -> Monitors speakers through passive monitor controller (analog attenuator)
 - Headphone Out 2 -> ETHER C
  
 I forgot to ask if your mojo's headphones output were also connected to ground via active/passive monitors or only directly to headphone.
  
 You can see that ground current, if existing, may circulate in a lot of different tracks.
 The good thing, with portable items (not plugged to Ac mains) you avoid/remove all those ground current circulation issues.
  
 Cheers after all this theories


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey, 
Can't get over the idea to properly implement Mojo in a car stereo system. Since I can't find well suited turn key solutions I might try a DIY build. Can anyone suggest a DIN format compatible car stereo amplifier to start from? 

Cheers


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey again, 
Concerning the grounding I always wondered what a dedicated passive grounding box like a Entreq Minimus might do to the perceived SQ... might try it some time.


----------



## Arpiben

musiclvr said:


> I should have clarified that in the comments section of John's review of the Wyrd4Sound Recovery in DAR Audio I asked the following question: How does the Recovery compare to the Schiit Wyrd. His response was that it had "more jump" over the Wyrd. My experience has been that I find the mids are more rounded/forward and note attack(s) seemingly quicker. So I personally feel that the Recovery is a worthy addition to the Mojo as I appreciate the difference compared the the Wyrd it has replaced (whether or not the Mojo is not supposed to benefit from such devices). Such are the mysteries or conundrums we find ourselves in as audiophiles I guess. Happy Listening!!!!


 

 Thanks @musiclvr.
 A few months ago I was interested by the USB reclocker. I was expecting it to have a galvanic isolator/transformer but it hasn`t. After I abandonned the idea of such equipment.
 Please note that I am not doubting about the advantages, only that IMO I am thinking that those will not improve a lot the SQ I actually have.
 Since I am using Mojo as DAC + Amp , part of myself is reluctant to pay more than 10% to 20% of Mojo`s price for purifiers items or cables.
 Whether I am wrong or right that`s me.
 As @x RELIC x , @Mython and others mention when you enter this hobby prepare yourself for your wallet start suffering.
 Eventhough, I am not spending so much in cables I ended buying ETHER C headphones when at the beginning I locked myself to an average of 400USD/Euros.
 Where is the logic?
 Anyhow I am very happy with my purchase and my listenings.
  
 Comming back to noise or jitter in audio I found an interesting paper quite summarizing where those can take place in audio playing chain.
 It is quite symthetic and without maths.
http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/diginterf1_e.html
  
 Happy listening too.


----------



## LeoKane

Does the cable your using from the iTouch to the Mojo include an apple CCK kit, i.e. it takes the digital signal from the source to the Mojo?  If so can you let me know who makes it, the cost and where can I get one from?


----------



## kokmeng

Fellow Mojo's owners, I have a question.

iPhone 6S + Mojo + SE846 vs. Onkyo DP-1X + SE846

Which combo sound better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Anyone had chance to handle the Chord case for Mojo?

Opinions?


----------



## ufospls2

Had my first session with my new Mojo last night, and it was awesome. It appears to be a well built, great sounding little unit. Thoroughly happy with my purchase thus far.


----------



## Torq

kokmeng said:


> Fellow Mojo's owners, I have a question.
> 
> iPhone 6S + Mojo + SE846 vs. Onkyo DP-1X + SE846
> 
> ...


 

 I have the first combination, and had bought the DP-X1 to go with it as both a high-capacity stream-capable transport for the Mojo as well as an option to use when I wanted to travel without taking the Mojo along.
  
 On sound quality alone I found the Mojo was significantly and consistently more enjoyable, detailed, dynamic, engaging and musical than the DP-X1.  While I think the DP-X1 sounds better than all of the AK players that I've heard (which excludes the copper version of the AK380), the Mojo sounds better still.
  
 Beyond that, the DP-X1, either used directly, or as a transport, had way too many issues for me to want to preserve with and, as a result, _I returned it fairly promptly._  Those issues included:
  

Forced up sampling with any external DAC unless you use something like UAPP as your player.
Native streaming clients (TIDAL, Spotify, Apple Music) exhibit significant, and easily heard, distortion during low-volume passages in music (and during fade-in/fade-out).
Built-in Music Player was up sampling even with the built-in ESS DACs.
Abysmal Bluetooth performance - literally would drop out consistently if I as much as turned my head (DP-X1 was in my shirt pocket, so about a foot from the headphones).
When using an external DAC it frequently wouldn't recognize the DAC and when it did the player often didn't want to let it go when switching player apps, often requiring a restart.
Headphone jacks were insubstantially mounted - to the point that it made me nervous removing my headphones every time.
  
 Maybe Onkyo can fix those issues, but they're not new and it's been out for six months, so I'm not holding my breath on that!
  
 For me the iPhone 6S/Mojo/SE846 not only sounded better but was a smoother, more consistent experience.


----------



## kokmeng

torq said:


> kokmeng said:
> 
> 
> > Fellow Mojo's owners, I have a question.
> ...




Exactly the answer I am looking for! I have never listen to a mojo before, but I have a DP-1X. I might consider to sacrify my DP-1X for the latter since they cost about the same. 

Thanks for your input!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital-Deviant

torq said:


> Abysmal Bluetooth performance - literally would drop out consistently if I as much as turned my head (DP-X1 was in my shirt pocket, so about a foot from the headphones)




I think this is a fairly accurate description of the technology. I have a pair of B&O H8 headphones that are pretty nice in most respects other that wireless performance. Actually like them paired with the mojo (obviously in wired mode)


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

@x RELIC x
  
 Thanks again for your patience and responses. I pretty much understood the whole business about all DACs from Chord eliminating the source jitter. Therefore (and ideally) using AQ JitterBug or anything-like should have no effects on the source-jitter.
  
 Hence, I am returning my AQ. My wallet is happy.
  
 Galvanic isolation though is a need, no doubt about that. RF noise will always intervene to the analogue parts of the Mojo. Since Mojo itself does not have internal Galvanic isolation unlike Dave and TT, I might need that.
  
 But that said... This, I will think about. I am using Mojo mainly as a desktop DAC, but maybe instead of putting money on additional ferrite cable + isolator, it would be a better idea to channel this money on a desktop DAC, since the DAC itself eliminates all these problems very easily.
  
 I am really excited about what Rob did in these devices. Really. Not only his engineering is awesome, but also he is helping people like me simplify things. I have no doubt that near future will show us that all problems due to isolation and jitter (well, jitter is already out of the picture for most) and other mambo jambo stuff which causes people to spend hundreds of dollars will be NATIVELY addressed by Rob's, and Chord's devices.
  
 Another question. Does Rob have any new DAC projects going on at the moment? Should one consider Hugo TT (or Dave if bold and crazy enough) as a desktop DAC or wait for some time for another handsome gadget? (I assume Hugo TT is the second latest and most expensive desktop DAC after Dave?)
  
@Rob Watts (hope you are reading): Will we see another Chord desktop DAC soon with 10 trillion gazillion TAPS? : )


----------



## x RELIC x

ngskgsnclwhmd9x said:


> @x RELIC x
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your patience and responses. I pretty much understood the whole business about all DACs from Chord eliminating the source jitter. Therefore (and ideally) using AQ JitterBug or anything-like should have no effects on the source-jitter.
> ...




The Hugo TT is basically the same Hugo WTA filter code (programmed on the same Spartan 6 FPGA chip) with 26,000 Taps for the reconstruction filter. Also there is a more robust power implementation using super capacitors with better battery management and galvanic isolation. The TT (Table Top) was born specifically to use as a desktop Hugo and users indeed report a nice difference/improvement in sound over the Hugo. 

The DAVE is the best offering from Chord, and probably will be for quite a while. The DAVE uses the larger version of the Spartan 6 FPGA chip (apparently it's huge) and runs 166 DSP cores in parallel to implement Rob's latest 164,000 Tap reconstruction filter. In the DAVE thread Rob has said he feels Moore's law is running out of steam and even if a new FPGA was released soon it would still take a years worth of man hours to implement a new, more capable code. With his current ADC converter project and various other projects I really doubt that there is anything more capable than DAVE coming from Chord and Rob in quite a while (years). Chord typically also has a long term play with its products, unlike what much of the world is doing by introducing new electronics products every 6-12 months with incremental updates. Indeed, I feel the DAVE really is the culmination of 30 years of Rob's work and given that it is currently his statement product I feel that a user shouldn't really have much more to ask for from a Chord DAC.

The nice thing about Rob's work is that many of the same/similar implementations are used from the Hugo to 2Qute to Hugo TT to DAVE to Mojo (like the analogue out design, and the use of Rob's Pulse Array DACs) in various degrees and many more users benefit from this trickle down/up effect. To me the limitations really seem to be just what is capable to put in to the target design of the device over what a marketing department deems should be sold for a particular price.


----------



## miketlse

Today my new Mojo arrived, and I after waiting a few hours for the battery to charge, I have just spent an hour listening with the Beyer T51i. 
 I can now appreciate previous posts mentioning the frustration at having to wait before listening to the Mojo for the first time. 
 The Mojo and the Beyer T51i's do seem to work well together.
  
 I am wary of expectation bias, but so far I think that I can detect improved levels of detail, instrument separation and instrumental transients, compared to my OPPO HA-2, but the effects are subtle. 
 Overall it has reminded me of just how good the HA-2 is.
  
 So far I have listened to some Charlie Haden, and John Franks favourite test track 'The wolf that lives in Lindsey' by Joni Mitchell. 
  
 Time just left for some 'Close to the Edge' then some sleep, and then more 'testing' tomorrow.


----------



## kenshinco

iOS limits the output to 24-bit/48kHz on 3.5mm headphone jack.
iOS native music player can still output music to the lightning jack when cck is plug in. 
But does it still limited to 24-bit/48kHz or it get bypass?

Thanks.


----------



## rkt31

@NGSKGSncLWHmD9X, though jitterbug is named like that but it does not relock the data. it cleans the USB power which effects the data stream. audioquest recommends to attach one to other spare usb port which further cleans usb power. imho aq jitterbug is worth the small investment . I have two attached to my bd player and use with laptop too.


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

x relic x said:


> The Hugo TT is basically the same Hugo WTA filter code (programmed on the same Spartan 6 FPGA chip) with 26,000 Taps for the reconstruction filter. Also there is a more robust power implementation using super capacitors with better battery management and galvanic isolation. The TT (Table Top) was born specifically to use as a desktop Hugo and users indeed report a nice difference/improvement in sound over the Hugo.
> 
> The DAVE is the best offering from Chord, and probably will be for quite a while. The DAVE uses the larger version of the Spartan 6 FPGA chip (apparently it's huge) and runs 166 DSP cores in parallel to implement Rob's latest 164,000 Tap reconstruction filter. In the DAVE thread Rob has said he feels Moore's law is running out of steam and even if a new FPGA was released soon it would still take a years worth of man hours to implement a new, more capable code. With his current ADC converter project and various other projects I really doubt that there is anything more capable than DAVE coming from Chord and Rob in quite a while (years). Chord typically also has a long term play with its products, unlike what much of the world is doing by introducing new electronics products every 6-12 months with incremental updates. Indeed, I feel the DAVE really is the culmination of 30 years of Rob's work and given that it is currently his statement product I feel that a user shouldn't really have much more to ask for from a Chord DAC.
> 
> The nice thing about Rob's work is that many of the same/similar implementations are used from the Hugo to 2Qute to Hugo TT to DAVE to Mojo (like the analogue out design, and the use of Rob's Pulse Array DACs) in various degrees and many more users benefit from this trickle down/up effect. To me the limitations really seem to be just what is capable to put in to the target design of the device over what a marketing department deems should be sold for a particular price.


 
  
 It is quite a relief to know that I cannot access Dave very easily due to shipping and availability issues, otherwise I would be very tempted to make a wild and rather expensive move. (I think it is still not too expensive, considering the overall cost of any other competitive high-end product set).
  
 Thank you for your clear answer.
 ng.


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

rkt31 said:


> @NGSKGSncLWHmD9X, though jitterbug is named like that but it does not relock the data. it cleans the USB power which effects the data stream. audioquest recommends to attach one to other spare usb port which further cleans usb power. imho aq jitterbug is worth the small investment . I have two attached to my bd player and use with laptop too.


 
   
I agree that it is not too expensive. But for the moment, I think I'll wait for Rob's feedback as he told earlier he's supposed to try and give some impressions on it.

  
 Thanks.


----------



## simonm

ufospls2 said:


> Had my first session with my new Mojo last night, and it was awesome. It appears to be a well built, great sounding little unit. Thoroughly happy with my purchase thus far.



 


Welcome to the club!


----------



## simonm

kenshinco said:


> iOS limits the output to 24-bit/48kHz on 3.5mm headphone jack.
> iOS native music player can still output music to the lightning jack when cck is plug in.
> But does it still limited to 24-bit/48kHz or it get bypass?
> 
> Thanks.


 

 iTunes refuses to sync files with a higher than 48 kHz frequency to an iDevice.  You therefore need a 3rd party app to copy and play the files.
  
 I'm using Korg iAudiogate which was pricey but I got it on sale (50% off) and I'm quite happy with it.  I much prefer it to the atrocious iOS iTunes app.


----------



## rkt31

despite these proprietary things people keep using Apple products. a cheap Android having no such limitations is a better transport even though it needs uapp. windows via asio is also better than iMac imho as dedicated asio driver helps in asynchronous data transfer without glitches.


----------



## theveterans

> despite these proprietary things people keep using Apple products. a cheap Android having no such limitations is a better transport even though it needs uapp. windows via asio is also better than iMac imho as dedicated asio driver helps in asynchronous data transfer without glitches.


 
  
 IMO if the PC isn't doing heavy multitasking, ASIO will work wonderfully. OTOH, it will clip, glitch when you push your ULV CPU PC/laptop to do many things at once in my experience. That's why there are products such as Fidelizer Pro that focuses on system's priority to real-time audio. Oh, BTW, I don't if its placebo, but ASIO in Windows sounds better than any implementation on OS X.


----------



## rkt31

multitasking won't degrade quality with asio . only thing it can sometimes create glitches due to multitasking but that too is rare specially with foobar. fidelizer is good for reducing the CPU use during streaming.


----------



## Delayeed

Mine has been shipped and will arrive next week. Can't wait to hear it with the Ether C


----------



## ymc226

I'm looking for a portable DAC to use with my iPhone 6 while on plane flights.  Considering the Oppo HA-2 right now given the convenient form factor but the sound quality of the Mojo has me very interested.  
  
 Does the Mojo pair well with the newest version of the Beyerdynamic T5p.2 over the ear headphones?  
  
 Being new to the audiophile arena, is the general rule of thumb that conventional headphones have better/fuller sound vs IEMs or are high end IEMs competitive with the better closed headphones (for public use).


----------



## Multimediers

My X3k+Mojo stack.
  
 Just modified the coax cable came with X3k with 3.5mm TRS plug, it works perfectly.
  
 The X3k is flashed with V1.44 beta which have DOP support. (this version of FW have a lot of draw back but it is good enough if X3k is just being used as a transport)
  
 The setup works up to DSD128 (no source to test DSD256)


----------



## Slaphead

ymc226 said:


> I'm looking for a portable DAC to use with my iPhone 6 while on plane flights.  Considering the Oppo HA-2 right now given the convenient form factor but the sound quality of the Mojo has me very interested.
> 
> *Does the Mojo pair well with the newest version of the Beyerdynamic T5p.2 over the ear headphones? *
> 
> Being new to the audiophile arena, is the general rule of thumb that conventional headphones have better/fuller sound vs IEMs or are high end IEMs competitive with the better closed headphones (for public use).




I've not heard the T5p.2, but what I will say is that the Mojo does seem to be a very good pairing with the Beyer house sound. There's another member, Peter Hyatt, who frequents this thread, and going by his comments the T1 gen 2 is a very good combination with the Mojo. I myself was thinking earlier this morning that I'd grab an original T1 as the price is pretty good at the moment, but after donning my DT880 Pros with the Mojo I decided that the Mojo had given the DT880s such a new lease of life that I'm going to sit on the idea of getting a T1 for the moment.


----------



## rkt31

@Slaphead, I am also using beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm version with mojo. it sounds extremely transparent and I enjoy both music and movies with the combo. the dynamics offered with the combo are big plus for watching movies using j River and chord asio driver as output.


----------



## betula

Out of curiosity, do LCD 2.2 owners find Mojo sufficient to drive their headphones?


----------



## EagleWings

ymc226 said:


> Being new to the audiophile arena, is the general rule of thumb that conventional headphones have better/fuller sound vs IEMs or are high end IEMs competitive with the better closed headphones (for public use).


 
  
 Its just the presentation of the sound that differs between the full-size headphones and IEMs. In terms of Sound Quality, both can be on the same level. In fact Balanced Armature drivers used in the IEMs are highly accurate and technically very capable. We humans are not exactly after accuracy. We humans in real life are mostly accustomed to macro sounds coming from macro sized objects coming from a distance. So in order to get the real-life-like sound, the equipment that comes close to reproducing such a presentation are full size speakers placed at a distance from the listener. Next comes the full-size-headphones and then the IEMs. That is not to say everyone prefers full-size-headphones over IEMs. Just my 2 cents. YMMV..
  
 I myself prefer the presentation of the full-size-headphones over IEMs. But my lifestyle and convenience allows me to own and use only IEMs..


----------



## Tympan

Sorry for stepping in the conversation going on but I'd like to report some strange things that happened with my mojo:
  
 1. The original black USB cable would not play any music even though the power button would light up red showing 44100 sample rate
 It does the same wether connected to Macbook Air or iphone SE with latest software.
 (maybe just a bad connection with data transfer wire but the mojo does recognize some data since the power light is on...)
 ---> sound comes out of mojo with 3 other generic USB cables I've tried.
  
 2. I recently bought the short L19 cable on Ebay (supposedly for Fiio)
  
 It worked flawlessly the first day with my iphone SE. Then I decided to make a phone call with mojo still attached and earbuds on and could not hear any sound. So I disconnected the mojo and talked into the phone.
 Once done with my phone call, I reconnected the mojo and earbuds but the cable would not work any longer. No sound, the music would come out of iphone speakers! I tried disconnecting and reconnecting it a few times, turning on/off my music apps, reconnecting in order (mojo on- cable in mojo- cable in iphone- music on...) re-powering mojo and nothing.
 Worse, looked like my mojo wasn't even charging any longer!..
 So I switched USB cables and it started charging again! I left it alone all day, came back to it once charged, tried the L19 cable again and it's been working perfectly again! Really weird.
  
 So just saying, not sure if making a phone call with mojo attached to iphone triggers some weird behavior (perhaps some interference between sound wanting to go to mojo and iphone's mic)... but I almost asked to return the L19 cable when it now appears to be working properly. 
  
 Whoever still have their supposedly defective cables might want to give them a try again...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

tympan said:


> Sorry for stepping in the conversation going on but I'd like to report some strange things that happened with my mojo:
> 
> 1. The original black USB cable would not play any music even though the power button would light up red showing 44100 sample rate
> It does the same wether connected to Macbook Air or iphone SE with latest software.
> ...


 

 I appreciate the caution.   With the 'fake' L19 cable I think there have not been problems reported but it is good to follow up on things.  My replacement Lavricable is working fine thus far and with the L19 I had to re-start a time or two, and it made me nervous, so I have not been using it since the L arrived.  I also have the Apple camera kit cable here too.


----------



## kenshinco

Does anybody know which music app on iphone that actually output bit-perfect signal through the cck to external dac?

Thanks.


----------



## warrior1975

ymc226 I prefer IEMS over cans. I only own one pair of cans, Th900, which I absolutely love. My favorite IEMS, I prefer though.


----------



## ymc226

peter hyatt said:


> I appreciate the caution.   With the 'fake' L19 cable I think there have not been problems reported but it is good to follow up on things.  My replacement Lavricable is working fine thus far and with the L19 I had to re-start a time or two, and it made me nervous, so I have not been using it since the L arrived.  I also have the Apple camera kit cable here too.


 

 Hello Peter,
  
 I'm doing things backwards a bit.  Just bought a Lavricable for the micro USB to Lightning connection for the iPhone.  Going to order the Mojo in the next few weeks.  How long did it take to get the Lavricable from Latvia?  Glad to here it works;  I assume it has the MFI chip installed so no Apple CCK is required.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

ymc226 said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> I'm doing things backwards a bit.  Just bought a Lavricable for the micro USB to Lightning connection for the iPhone.  Going to order the Mojo in the next few weeks.  How long did it take to get the Lavricable from Latvia?  Glad to here it works;  I assume it has the MFI chip installed so no Apple CCK is required.


 

 The Larvicable took about a week to the USA.  It i high quality and they are very responsive to questions, and ship with tracking.  
  
 I have been putting it off for the Spring, but my wife needs her own Mojo, so now that she has really marvelous iem, she would like to be able to take Mojo to her office.  She, like me, has 'less enjoyment' sans Mojo for *any *music that she has listened intently with Mojo.  
  
 It is just not the same!  
  
 Congrats with the upcoming purchase.  To quote one of the reviewers, it is a 'game changer.'  I think we have 5 - 10K worth of technology inside this little monster.


----------



## x RELIC x

peter hyatt said:


> The Larvicable took about a week to the USA.  It i high quality and they are very responsive to questions, and ship with tracking.
> 
> I have been putting it off for the Spring, but my wife needs her own Mojo, so now that she has really marvelous iem, she would like to be able to take Mojo to her office.  She, like me, has 'less enjoyment' sans Mojo for *any *music that she has listened intently with Mojo.
> 
> ...




The other night my battery was low on the Mojo so I plugged my headphones directly in to the X5ii. Before I go any further let me say that as a stand alone player I really enjoyed the X5ii, before becoming accustomed to the Mojo. What I heard from the X5ii recently, _in comparison_, was (to me) a very flat soundstage and a very digital presentation with the same music... more so than I recall when I first received the Mojo. The overall detail was about the same, the tonality wasn't strikingly different, but there is simply an underlying subtly, a musical foundation with real depth using the Mojo that sounds more real to my ears. Over the months it simply has ruined me for _most_ other gear as I've become accustomed to the Mojo's presentation. Even though I haven't heard the Hugo, TT, or DAVE, it seems to be that a large portion of users who hear them feel similarly.

It was actually Chord who said 'the game has changed' in their introduction marketing for the Mojo. I simply quoted them. :wink_face:


----------



## corius

I've been very happy with sound quality of the Mojo and my iPhone 6s, but it wasn't very elegant, particularly when you add the cck and USB lead. Even though I bought the F19 cable it was still a bit unbalanced and I couldn't really stack it.
  
 I've just bought an Ak100 original at £250 with a Silver Dragon Formfit Toslink and it's a very compact solution when joined with 3m Dual Lock tape.
  
 I think the old Ak100 is great value now, given that it has two micro SD slots and sounds great, even without the Mojo!


----------



## AudioBear

Just thought I'd share a real-world experience about how good Mojo really is.  I went on a trip last week and needed to decide what gear to take.  I opted for my FiiO X5, Mojo and my Bose QC15s (gave wife the QC-25s).  A word of explanation of the choices is due.  I abandoned the iPhone 6s because I was tired of dealing with CCK and other connections which drop USB if they are jarred (I own the FioO L19 and the Lavry connectors too).  The coax connection from the X5 to the Mojo works and never has a dropout or any noise. I chose the Bose purely for noise reduction and was willing to accept a significantly lower quality headphone presentation than my 64 Audio A12s would have given.  
  
 On the outbound flights I just listened to the system and didn't over analyze.  It was enjoyable. The Mojo makes the Bose sound like a much better headset and the Bose lets me hear the music.  The result was IMHO pretty darn good. Better than I anticipated.
  
 On the return I decided to do an experiment.  I played the new Amber Rubarth album using just the FiiO X5.  It sounded pretty good.  Then I put the Mojo back in the audio chain and played the same album.  I thought to myself that I probably wouldn't hear a difference since I was tired (left the hotel at 4AM), the Bose aren't very analytical, and the album sounded very good the first time around.  It didn't take more than 30sec to realize what a marvel the Mojo really is.  The sound stage was obviously bigger, the instruments more precisely placed, and I heard tons of things I hadn't heard the first time. There was more of an in the room feeling.  The music came to life. I am not a big fan of the use of PRaT but this experience made me understand the term.  Mojo just plain worked miracles on the sound.  Night and day.  I like the FiiO X5.  It has served me well and brought many hours of enjoyment.  It's a great value at 1/2 the price including the screen and playback functions.  It is, however, not capable of coming close to the Mojo even if it sounds quite acceptably good.  I give FiiO high praise for the product but it's not Mojo.
  
 Ok, I confess, the reason I tried this experiment is that my Mojo's battery was knocked flat by Mojo being accidentally turned on in my backpack.  That's one weakness of Mojo without a case.  I needed to charge it for a little while before using it. Maybe I made Mojo jealous because it came out roaring.
  
 I should also add that I have also worn the 64Ears A12s under my Bose headset using either my iPhone or the X5 as a source for the Mojo. The outcome is spectacular.  Wearing the Bose and cIEMs creates an almost silent stage on which the Mojo and A12s can do their thing.  Best external noise suppression I have ever experienced.  
  
 Count me in for another vote that Mojo is amazing.


----------



## Wyd4

x relic x said:


> The other night my battery was low on the Mojo so I plugged my headphones directly in to the X5ii. Before I go any further let me say that as a stand alone player I really enjoyed the X5ii, before becoming accustomed to the Mojo. What I heard from the X5ii recently, _in comparison_, was (to me) a very flat soundstage and a very digital presentation with the same music... more so than I recall when I first received the Mojo. The overall detail was about the same, the tonality wasn't strikingly different, but there is simply an underlying subtly, a musical foundation with real depth using the Mojo that sounds more real to my ears. Over the months it simply has ruined me for _most_ other gear as I've become accustomed to the Mojo's presentation. Even though I haven't heard the Hugo, TT, or DAVE, it seems to be that a large portion of users who hear them feel similarly.
> 
> It was actually Chord who said 'the game has changed' in their introduction marketing for the Mojo. I simply quoted them. :wink_face:




Haha I think that sometimes. I do most of my listening at work and on the commute. Mojo and Rosie's. Sometimes z7. 

After my holiday in which I did zero listening for 2 weeks. I plugged my portapros into my Samsung phone and played some Damian Rice. I thought why in the world would I need better than this. 

Next morning I set off to work. Plugged my iems into my mojo. Hit play and was blown away. 

From time to time I like to now go back to basics. It really puts into perspective how good the mojo is. After listening for hours on end day in day out it becomes the norm. 

Need to reset the clock from time to time.


----------



## Wreckgar7

I use tidal in Windows 7 with my mojo, but it seem to upsample all the tracks to 24/192, anyone knoow why? Do i need to play tidal with UAPP in Windows?


----------



## maxh22

wreckgar7 said:


> I use tidal in Windows 7 with my mojo, but it seem to upsample all the tracks to 24/192, anyone knoow why? Do i need to play tidal with UAPP in Windows?




Check your settings in device playback settings. Make sure it's set to 44000kHz and not 192000kHz.


----------



## Wreckgar7

maxh22 said:


> Check your settings in device playback settings. Make sure it's set to 44000kHz and not 192000kHz.



Yeah it is set to 192, but shouldnt the mojo detect it as 44 and play it like that on its own as it does in foobar and such? Anyway should i set it to 16 or 24 bit?


----------



## EagleWings

Some info and pictures of the hard case and the upcoming module:

http://www.modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/


----------



## kokmeng

By the way, where you guys got your interconnects to Mojo from? I am planning to order 2 to connect at least, to connect from my PC to Mojo as well as iPhone 6S to Mojo. 
  
 Thanks for your inputs in advance. Cheers.


----------



## simonm

wreckgar7 said:


> I use tidal in Windows 7 with my mojo, but it seem to upsample all the tracks to 24/192, anyone knoow why? Do i need to play tidal with UAPP in Windows?


 

 Is there an auto setting for frequency (and bit rate)?


----------



## bakieryigit

Portable Audio Show (P.A.S) 2016  Vietnam  / 28-29 May 2016
  
 Look at the tattoo guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , vietnam girls great I guess..


----------



## aamefford

I am back into this thread, I just bought a used mojo.  It is dead quiet when listening.  I am very impressed with the sound.  My particular unit does make the squealing sound when charging, and stops once done charging.  It is pretty noticeable.  I know this was an issue with some of the units quite some time back.
  
 What was the outcome?  Is it just something we live with?  Is it relatively all units, or relatively few units?  Is Chord replacing or repairing affected units?
  
 Thanks all, I've been out a while, and the shear volume of this thread has become daunting!


----------



## Mozartaudio

Does anyone now know much will it cost ? 
  
 photo: http://www.modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/


----------



## jmills8

mozartaudio said:


> Does anyone now know much will it cost ?
> 
> photo: http://www.modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/


----------



## sheldaze

aamefford said:


> I am back into this thread, I just bought a used mojo.  It is dead quiet when listening.  I am very impressed with the sound.  My particular unit does make the squealing sound when charging, and stops once done charging.  It is pretty noticeable.  I know this was an issue with some of the units quite some time back.
> 
> What was the outcome?  Is it just something we live with?  Is it relatively all units, or relatively few units?  Is Chord replacing or repairing affected units?
> 
> Thanks all, I've been out a while, and the shear volume of this thread has become daunting!


 
 I too have been in and out of this thread. Though I read that it was more to do with the charger, not the Mojo.
 Certain chargers have more noise. Cannot recall where I saw this, but it might help your search. I'm happy with the charger that came with my Nexus 7. There may be better options.


----------



## miketlse

aamefford said:


> I am back into this thread, I just bought a used mojo.  It is dead quiet when listening.  I am very impressed with the sound.  My particular unit does make the squealing sound when charging, and stops once done charging.  It is pretty noticeable.  I know this was an issue with some of the units quite some time back.
> 
> What was the outcome?  Is it just something we live with?  Is it relatively all units, or relatively few units?  Is Chord replacing or repairing affected units?
> 
> Thanks all, I've been out a while, and the shear volume of this thread has become daunting!


 
  
 Rob Watts did suggest that noise can be caused by ripple voltage from ones power line, causing some components (might have been the capacitors) to vibrate. You can always try using a different charger, to check if this cause applies to you.


----------



## sharon124

aamefford said:


> I am back into this thread, I just bought a used mojo.  It is dead quiet when listening.  I am very impressed with the sound.  My particular unit does make the squealing sound when charging, and stops once done charging.  It is pretty noticeable.  I know this was an issue with some of the units quite some time back.
> 
> What was the outcome?  Is it just something we live with?  Is it relatively all units, or relatively few units?  Is Chord replacing or repairing affected units?
> 
> Thanks all, I've been out a while, and the shear volume of this thread has become daunting!


Bro, try to use iphone ( 6 or 6s) charger to charge your mojo.most probably your issue will resolve... Becoz i use that and ... There were no any audiable hum or other noise... Cheers...


----------



## keeya

Is there a way to check the battery level on the Mojo?
 I'm not seeing a way by reading through the manual online.


----------



## x RELIC x

keeya said:


> Is there a way to check the battery level on the Mojo?
> 
> I'm not seeing a way by reading through the manual online.




The LED colour below the charging port indicates the charge level when the Mojo is powered on. Blue is full, then green, yellow, red, then blinking red. When the light is blinking red run for the charger.

All this information can be found in the THIRD POST, including the the percentage range for each colour, under the Battery and Charging section.


----------



## gnarlsagan

sharon124 said:


> Bro, try to use iphone ( 6 or 6s) charger to charge your mojo.most probably your issue will resolve... Becoz i use that and ... There were no any audiable hum or other noise... Cheers...




Just noting there that my iPad charger generates a squealing noise in my Mojo. Other chargers I've used do not generate noise.


----------



## x RELIC x

Straight from the horses mouth.... Found in the THIRD POST




> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by Rob Watts* View Post
> 
> The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU and a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant.
> ...






> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by Rob Watts* View Post
> 
> The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, and this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, and this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. *Don't worry about it if you hear the noise, Mojo is not faulty and will continue to be reliable.*
> ...




Bold emphasis added by me.


----------



## aamefford

Thanks all, I'll mess with chargers and cables as interest drives me, and otherwise not worry about it.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

x relic x said:


> Straight from the horses mouth.... Found in the THIRD POST
> 
> Bold emphasis added by me.




This thread 

60% of posts about first charge, charging, or cables.
30% either you or Mython patiently reminding people to read the third post.



I am having great results using an F-1 XU208 DDC between my Macbook and Mojo. It seems to ameliorate a slight treble etch I was hearing when connecting Mojo directly via USB...


----------



## warrior1975

What's in the third post? I have read that people should check there for answers to their problems. 

What is that ddc thingy? Noise suppressor type device?


----------



## vhsownsbeta

warrior1975 said:


> What's in the third post? I have read that people should check there for answers to their problems.
> 
> What is that ddc thingy? Noise suppressor type device?


 

 USB/SPDIF converter. Connects to 3.5mm coaxial input on Mojo. Thread here; http://www.head-fi.org/t/803111/xmos-xu208-usb-bridges-the-latest-gen-has-arrived


----------



## warrior1975

Thank you. What would be the benefit of doing that? When would you use that? I was reading about it in the link you shared. I don't have a lot of time, so I only read the first post. I'll read more later when I am free. Thank you.


----------



## henddy

any thought of mojo - z5 spinfit???
source walkman a17 or iPhone 6s plus....


----------



## Xcalibermj

A little late to the party but I ordered mine today


----------



## qafro

Korg iAudiogate app can I connect to Google drive or 
Dropbox may be stream Spotify?




simonm said:


> iTunes refuses to sync files with a higher than 48 kHz frequency to an iDevice.  You therefore need a 3rd party app to copy and play the files.
> 
> I'm using Korg iAudiogate which was pricey but I got it on sale (50% off) and I'm quite happy with it.  I much prefer it to the atrocious iOS iTunes app.


----------



## Arpiben

Hi all,
  
 Today D.A.R. is offering us IMHO,quite an objective article about why USB audio SQ may varies.
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/05/gordon-rankin-on-why-usb-audio-quality-varies/
 Cheers.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey Arpiben, 

Just wanted to share this myself  
I would like to add that it is damn informative an well structured... But maybe that's just me being a Darko Fanboy  
But seriously it is an easy to read and understand article about USB Audio.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Are i-users satisfied with just the apple device - mojo - great headphones?
  
I use Tidal through the MacBook Pro, Mojo, and great headphones.  This is also the same with iPhone:  Tidal, Mojo, Headphones. 
  
*Am I missing something?*
  
The Tidal is "hi fi" settings, and a DAP with lossless files is not in the cards right now.  I bailed on Apple's music program and it wiped out my library after the trial ended.  I love the products and hate the company.  
  
So it is just TIDAL -  Mojo...for everything.  It seems marvelous but if there is an even better step upwards...
  
Are other apple users satisfied with this, or do you recommend something else?


----------



## betula

arpiben said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today D.A.R. is offering us IMHO,quite an objective article about why USB audio SQ may varies.
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/05/gordon-rankin-on-why-usb-audio-quality-varies/
> Cheers.


 

 Interesting article.
 Seems to partly prove my experience with Cinnamon cable. It is an obviously clearer, more detailed sound with a darker background (black with Mojo).
 I tried A/B switch with 3 different but cheap usb cables. The difference was always clear to my ears immediately. On the other hand though, I can't really justify £50+ usb cables.

 (I have no intention to encourage any cable debate, but reading the shared article made me share these thoughts.)


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> Are i-users satisfied with just the apple device - mojo - great headphones?
> 
> I use Tidal through the MacBook Pro, Mojo, and great headphones.  This is also the same with iPhone:  Tidal, Mojo, Headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Peter, I don't mean to offend you, by calling you rude names, but... you're beginning to sound like _(drum-roll and shock-horror fanfare...)_ an _*AUDIOPHILE!!*_


----------



## brent75

peter hyatt said:


> Are i-users satisfied with just the apple device - mojo - great headphones?
> 
> I use Tidal through the MacBook Pro, Mojo, and great headphones.  This is also the same with iPhone:  Tidal, Mojo, Headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You can stick with what you already own and play lossless files without having to purchase a DAP. Just get an app like Onkyo HF Player or iAudioGate, and you can play FLAC/ALAC/etc on your iDevice.
  
 I don't personally think you're "missing" anything.


----------



## ymc226

peter hyatt said:


> Are i-users satisfied with just the apple device - mojo - great headphones?
> 
> I use Tidal through the MacBook Pro, Mojo, and great headphones.  This is also the same with iPhone:  Tidal, Mojo, Headphones.
> 
> ...


 

 I am/was planning to use my to be acquired Mojo with my iPhone 6 as it will be a travel only set but reading about the new iPhone 7 which I was planning to get for more storage (6 only has 64GB), I'm reading that the next gen iPhone will not have a 3.5mm output socket.  I might have to get a separate DAP which defeats the purpose of keeping a light kit.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey Peter, 
I assume you are thinking of a software solution rather than a completely new source device... In this case I am of no help, because I share the hatred towards apple 
Concerning the 'stationary' setup, meaning the MacBook I am confident that you can get a big leap in SQ by going for a dedicated music streamer. It starts with a DIY RASPBERRY PI for we'll under 100$ 

Cheers


----------



## brent75

ymc226 said:


> I am/was planning to use my to be acquired Mojo with my iPhone 6 as it will be a travel only set but reading about the new iPhone 7 which I was planning to get for more storage (6 only has 64GB), I'm reading that the next gen iPhone will not have a 3.5mm output socket.  I might have to get a separate DAP which defeats the purpose of keeping a light kit.


 
 I wouldn't stress about that. It's not even 100% confirmed that they're dropping 3.5mm in lieu of strictly Lightning (just yet, that is -- they will in the future, but maybe not as soon as iPhone 7 after all).
  
 Even if they do, there will immediately be cables/adapters/options galore to account for the 99% of the population relying on 3.5mm headphone sockets.
  
 Regardless of what happens, that's why I opted for Sine + Cipher cable. It truly sounds amazing, and I'm covered with iPhones and iPods present and future.


----------



## Alpc

ymc226 said:


> I am/was planning to use my to be acquired Mojo with my iPhone 6 as it will be a travel only set but reading about the new iPhone 7 which I was planning to get for more storage (6 only has 64GB), I'm reading that the next gen iPhone will not have a 3.5mm output socket.  I might have to get a separate DAP which defeats the purpose of keeping a light kit.


 

 But you are still covered if you are going to use Mojo with iPhone 6 - it's connecting via lightning with this combo. No?


----------



## Arpiben

betula said:


> Interesting article.
> Seems to partly prove my experience with Cinnamon cable. It is an obviously clearer, more detailed sound with a darker background (black with Mojo).
> I tried A/B switch with 3 different but cheap usb cables. The difference was always clear to my ears immediately. On the other hand though, I can't really justify £50+ usb cables.
> 
> (I have no intention to encourage any cable debate, but reading the shared article made me share these thoughts.)


 
  
 No debate cable here either.
  
 IMO, one of the important aspects to be noted is the one of output/input USB/SPDIF specs tolerance for DAP&DAC.
  
 For example SPDIF coaxial impedance is given at 75 Ohms plus minus 25%. Therefore depending on manufacturers pairing you may have up to 37.5 Ohms impedance differences between output and input with both items protocol compliant.
 Regarding USB and other tolerances it behaves identically.
  
 Now you may have the best cable in the world, it will not help correcting any DAP/DAC impedance matching issues.
  
 The opposite is also true;i.e. let's imagine DAP&DAC have very good impedance matching. Now if you connect both items with a non proper impedance cable you will reduce your SQ.
  
 It is probably the reason why with some equipemt pairings it works and some others it doesn't.
  
 Until we don't have more restrictive tolerances from protocol authorities for audio as well as manufacturers publishing the values, we will need to  keep trying and believe our ears.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## matt8268

peter hyatt said:


> Are i-users satisfied with just the apple device - mojo - great headphones?
> 
> I use Tidal through the MacBook Pro, Mojo, and great headphones.  This is also the same with iPhone:  Tidal, Mojo, Headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am very satisfied listening from my iDevice to Mojo to great headphones (LA7000). I have been using my iPad Air to stream Apple Lossless via Home Sharing, using the default iOS music player. I've even experimented with DSD (you can convert to DoP and it will stream via default iOS music player). I get the white light on Mojo, but I can't hear any improvement over RedBook, so I think I'm done chasing hi-rez formats down (just as I got started). I tried Mojo via Foobar ASIO in Windows, and did not like it as much as iOS. Sounded noisier and not as black of a background. But I was plugging into a USB hub and made no effort to tweak anything to improve, as I almost never listen at the PC. After Mojo warms up (hard to prove, but I feel like it improves once it gets warm), iOS to Mojo to LA7000 is absolutely end-game quality to me. It's hard for me to imagine better for my particular listening preferences.


----------



## betula

arpiben said:


> No debate cable here either.
> 
> IMO, one of the important aspects to be noted is the one of output/input USB/SPDIF specs tolerance for DAP&DAC.
> 
> ...


 

 I think, you are right.
 But this leads us to another more theoretical question. Is it possible to measure all the attributes and properties of sound by machines? 
 In my opinion we should spend more time with enjoying our music than thinking about the theoretical and psychological structure of being an audiophile.


----------



## jmills8

betula said:


> I think, you are right.
> 
> But this leads us to another more theoretical question. Is it possible to measure all the attributes and properties of sound by machines?
> 
> In my opinion we should spend more time with enjoying our music than thinking about the theoretical and psychological structure of being an audiophile.


 Thinking the thinking then hoping then hoping.


----------



## Arpiben

betula said:


> I think, you are right.
> But this leads us to another more theoretical question. Is it possible to measure all the attributes and properties of sound by machines?
> In my opinion we should spend more time with enjoying our music than thinking about the theoretical and psychological structure of being an audiophile.


 

 You are totally right.
 Time for listenning now.
 Thks.


----------



## kenshinco

The attach module coming soon with $45 price tag?!!!


----------



## Delayeed

huh? what does that do`?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Audiophile?

Perish the thought.

A man spends more money on a case for a DAC than he once spent on a DAC doesn't make him insane. 

Does it? 

I was reading Amarta for Tidal and wondered if this took it to a slightly new level. 

Other than that I've got a car filling with coins with a handwritten label:

"DAVE"


----------



## ymc226

alpc said:


> But you are still covered if you are going to use Mojo with iPhone 6 - it's connecting via lightning with this combo. No?


 

 I was going to get a 128GB and if offered a 256GB iPhone 7 as my 64GB is too small.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

kenshinco said:


> The attach module coming soon with $45 price tag?!!!






I wonde if this provides an element of protecting for the electronics exposed during mobile use.


----------



## Slaphead

peter hyatt said:


> Are i-users satisfied with just the apple device - mojo - great headphones?
> 
> I use Tidal through the MacBook Pro, Mojo, and great headphones.  This is also the same with iPhone:  Tidal, Mojo, Headphones.
> 
> ...




Actually, if the truth be told as far as portable audio is concerned, I'm happy with just the iToy and a set of decent headphones/IEMs.

Two reasons really. The first is that the output on modern iOS devices is more than good enough for portable use, and quite frankly the abient noise on my daily commute would destroy the improvements the Mojo would bring. Secondly portable audio for me means portable audio, and that means no faffing around with extra cables and boxes - I do enough of that in my studio, So, when on the move I just want to plugin and go.

After a lot of listening I realise what the Mojo has brought to my desktop setup, and that's exactly where it's staying. I don't have much desk "real estate" with all of my pro audio stuff kicking around so the Mojo makes for a perfect HiFi solution. To better it significantly I think I would need to look at a couple of grand, and more desk space.

If you want to know the awful truth then I'll tell you - My Mojo has never once been connected to an iOS device, or any other mobile device for that matter.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Amarra for Tidal?
  
 I am giving the Free Trial a chance; downloaded it and for the past several hours, it has been "updating" my Tidal library...
  
 It says it improves the sound quality of the Tidal...I think opinions here at Head-Fi are mixed.  
  
 Any Mojo fans using Amarra just for Tidal?
  
 I went into Tidal with little expectation but with the massive volume, both my wife and I have built up tremendous libraries.  There has been few streaming issues; nothing concerning.  So, I don't mind giving the free trial a shot


----------



## lepre

Anyone knows why some DAPs (DX80) give popping noise with mojo when changing songs or pausing and restarting songs ?
 Same DAP gives no noise when using hugo .


----------



## miketlse

Check the third post - there were a lot of posts a while back, concerning pausing for half a second at the start of songs. I think that one of the causes was a setting in the music player software, that causes Mojo to need to pause and check at the start of each song, if the bitrate has changed since the previous song. Easy to sort out by changing a setting, but it did take quite a few posts to find the cause.


----------



## hifi4life

ahoy mates, this thread is a beast! I currently have a schiit bifrost with usb2 upgrade only. Does anyone have an opinion about the mojo compared? Or maybe I should upgrade the bifrost to multibit? Im tempted to just sell the bifrost and get a mojo, PLUS I can bring it with me.


----------



## Torq

peter hyatt said:


> Amarra for Tidal?
> 
> I am giving the Free Trial a chance; downloaded it and for the past several hours, it has been "updating" my Tidal library...
> 
> ...


 

I played around with Amarra for TIDAL when it was first released, as well as with SQ+.
  
As I recall, it definitely made a _difference_ to the way TIDAL sounded vs. the native client.  Unfortunately it _wasn't a positive difference_ and, at least at the time, there were some stability issues with the software that didn't help matters.  I wound up uninstalling it in pretty short order and have not missed it.
  
I also looked at SQ+, which is the same basic guts, I believe, without the TIDAL client being built-in (i.e. it works for multiple streaming clients) there was a thing called the "Audio Conditioner" which, when engaged, seemed to kill the life of the music.  You could opt to see what Amarra was "doing" the music, visually, before it sent it along to the DAC, and it always looked to be removing the high end of the output.
  
That's actually been a consistent theme for me with Amarra ... either no audible benefit or some kind of difference which I generally considered to be inferior, coupled with what I would consider to be poor software stability.


----------



## Delayeed

hifi4life said:


> ahoy mates, this thread is a beast! I currently have a schiit bifrost with usb2 upgrade only. Does anyone have an opinion about the mojo compared? Or maybe I should upgrade the bifrost to multibit? Im tempted to just sell the bifrost and get a mojo, PLUS I can bring it with me.


 
 Zeos aka Zreviews couldn't hear any difference between bifrost/multibit when A/B'ing so there's that.


----------



## Torq

hifi4life said:


> ahoy mates, this thread is a beast! I currently have a schiit bifrost with usb2 upgrade only. Does anyone have an opinion about the mojo compared? Or maybe I should upgrade the bifrost to multibit? Im tempted to just sell the bifrost and get a mojo, PLUS I can bring it with me.


 

 I prefer the Mojo to the "4490" version of the Bifrost (have both).
  
 For desktop use I keep the Bifrost as it's more convenient and sits better with the rest of that particular rig (it's a small one I use in my "day job" office), but I would take the Mojo over it in terms of overall sonic performance - particularly if I was driving speakers (the imaging is superb).  As I've been evaluating other DACs for my main system it's been surprising how well the Mojo scales and the more I've used it the more of a fan I have become.


----------



## shultzee

hifi4life said:


> ahoy mates, this thread is a beast! I currently have a schiit bifrost with usb2 upgrade only. Does anyone have an opinion about the mojo compared? Or maybe I should upgrade the bifrost to multibit? Im tempted to just sell the bifrost and get a mojo, PLUS I can bring it with me.


 

 IMHO the Mojo is a definite improvement over the Uber Bitfrost.   Don't have any idea how it compares to the Bitfrost MB.


----------



## theveterans

I prefer the Bifrost multibit for its treble, depth and soundstage than Mojo as a DAC with Asgard 2 as amp. Mojo comes really close though but Bifrost Multibit soundstage and treble sound more natural to me than the Mojo, but YMMV


----------



## Currawong

A lot of it will depend on music quality. I just had someone comment on my Youtube Mojo review that they couldn't hear any difference between their Xonar STX and the Mojo, and they were listening to Metallica with Windows up-sampling on, which isn't much of a surprise. 
  
 Quote:


warrior1975 said:


> Thank you. What would be the benefit of doing that? When would you use that? I was reading about it in the link you shared. I don't have a lot of time, so I only read the first post. I'll read more later when I am free. Thank you.


----------



## hifi4life

Thanks for the replies. I NEED to get a mojo and see for myself, it sounds too good to be true! I love zReviews and always watch them but his latest saying the entry level stax are better than the th900 has me scratching my head. I just recently purchased the th900 and also se846 IEMs, just waiting for them to come in the mail this week. I currently have se315 IEMs and the Tesla T1s (among many other lower end cans).
  
 For DACs I have the old fiio e17 for portable and the bifrost with a bottlehead crack with speedball. I also just got a HTC 10 but the sucker died on me and they wont exchange it out, only refund me cause Ive only had it a couple weeks. I think I will instead buy a LG V10 and the mojo and be set for portable and desktop.
  
 Yall are awesome!


----------



## Vigrith

> A lot of it will depend on music quality. I just had someone comment on my Youtube Mojo review that they couldn't hear any difference between their Xonar STX and the Mojo, and they were listening to Metallica with Windows up-sampling on, which isn't much of a surprise.


 
  
 I do wonder, how exactly do you make sure you disable windows up-sampling? I listen to most my music through WASAPI so that nothing can mess with it so it doesn't really affect me but I'm curious still. Do you just disable the whole "exclusive mode" shebang or do you need to do something more indepth?


----------



## noobandroid

vigrith said:


> I do wonder, how exactly do you make sure you disable windows up-sampling? I listen to most my music through WASAPI so that nothing can mess with it so it doesn't really affect me but I'm curious still. Do you just disable the whole "exclusive mode" shebang or do you need to do something more indepth?


 
 1 way to know is adjusting volume under the panel, if the sound volume changes, then the kmix is on


----------



## simonm

qafro said:


> Korg iAudiogate app can I connect to Google drive or
> Dropbox may be stream Spotify?


 
  
 No.  It has iCloud Drive support but not Google or Dropbox.
  
 Can anyone recommend some good high resolution music sources?  I know of hdtracks.com and I've bought a couple of things from them, but they don't have a lot of modern or popular music.
  
 I'm not after vinyl rips or anything like that.  Sometimes artists sell high resolution versions of albums directly.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  Again, I'm not really after pre 80s or classical.  Other than that I'm open to suggestion!


----------



## simonm

vigrith said:


> I do wonder, how exactly do you make sure you disable windows up-sampling? I listen to most my music through WASAPI so that nothing can mess with it so it doesn't really affect me but I'm curious still. Do you just disable the whole "exclusive mode" shebang or do you need to do something more indepth?


 

 You can right click on the sound notification button (the one that gives you volume controls) at the bottom right of the task bar to access Playback Devices.  From here, right click the device in question (Mojo) then select Properties, then click to the advanced settings tab to select the output resolution that's sent to the device.  This is the Windows system setting.  Any sound that's produced by applications that's not equivalent to that setting is either down-sampled or up-sampled accordingly, which is why it was possible for your friend to up-sample his music using Windows.  Let me stress that this is *not* recommended for Mojo because the Mojo audio engine is much more capable and advanced than what Windows is doing.
  
 Hope that helps.


----------



## x RELIC x

simonm said:


> No.  It has iCloud Drive support but not Google or Dropbox.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good high resolution music sources?  I know of hdtracks.com and I've bought a couple of things from them, but they don't have a lot of modern or popular music.
> 
> I'm not after vinyl rips or anything like that.  Sometimes artists sell high resolution versions of albums directly.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  Again, I'm not really after pre 80s or classical.  Other than that I'm open to suggestion!




My $0.02, find quality mastered music over high res. Not all high res sounds good and not all CD Redbook sounds bad. the master is far more important.

Check out DR Database for a general guide to albums with good dynamic range. I've found that mostly if it scores well it will sound really good regardless if it's high res or not. Be aware this isn't always the case but a good start.

I know, not really what you were looking for but I thought it might help as the majority of music we enjoy is available in CD Redbook format, which sounds great on Chord DACs.


----------



## simonm

Oh my how did I not know about the DR database.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
  
 Agree about recording quality (microphones etc) and mastering over high resolution alone.


----------



## Vigrith

simonm said:


> You can right click on the sound notification button (the one that gives you volume controls) at the bottom right of the task bar to access Playback Devices.  From here, right click the device in question (Mojo) then select Properties, then click to the advanced settings tab to select the output resolution that's sent to the device.  This is the Windows system setting.  Any sound that's produced by applications that's not equivalent to that setting is either down-sampled or up-sampled accordingly, which is why it was possible for your friend to up-sample his music using Windows.  Let me stress that this is *not* recommended for Mojo because the Mojo audio engine is much more capable and advanced than what Windows is doing.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
  
 Thank you, I think you misunderstood part of that - I have no idea who the person is that commented on Currawong's video is - however, I do know what you mean. I just wondered if there's a way to completely force windows to not play something if it has to up-sample it (or drastically down-sample), I assume not much can be done outside of asio/wasapi but I'm not very handy with computers. I'm not affected by it personally because as you said most competent DACs, mojo included, are capable of much more than what windows does and I play my stuff through wasapi on f2k, I also have my native windows sample rate ticked at 24/44 because that (or 16/44) is what Tidal plays at and that's pretty much all I listen to outside of Foobar.
  
 Was just curious, I appreciate the reply!


----------



## x RELIC x

vigrith said:


> Thank you, I think you misunderstood part of that - I have no idea who the person is that commented on Currawong's video is - however, I do know what you mean. I just wondered if there's a way to completely force windows to not play something if it has to up-sample it (or drastically down-sample), I assume not much can be done outside of asio/wasapi but I'm not very handy with computers. I'm not affected by it personally because as you said most competent DACs, mojo included, are capable of much more than what windows does and I play my stuff through wasapi on f2k, I also have my native windows sample rate ticked at 24/44 because that (or 16/44) is what Tidal plays at and that's pretty much all I listen to outside of Foobar.
> 
> Was just curious, I appreciate the reply!




Try a program that outputs the native bit depth and sampling rate. I use OS X so can't really recommend a Windows solution, but I read Foobar is used often. Much better than changing bit depth sampling rate per track in today's world of mixed resolution and sampling rates.

*Edit: I re-read your post and it seems you are using F2K. Apologies.*


----------



## brent75

simonm said:


> Can anyone recommend some good high resolution music sources?  I know of hdtracks.com and I've bought a couple of things from them, but they don't have a lot of modern or popular music.


 
  
 Check out 7Digital.
  
 I've bought several things off there. They also seem to offer a lot more singles purchases than HDTracks (vs always having to buy the entire album).


----------



## ptjw99

I'm curious about the coaxial connection on the Mojo.. I understand that in a digital coaxial connection there is only 2 connections, signal and ground, and if I'm not using anything other than a Fiio player which has a different coaxial config in the jack then in theory it should be possible to use a standard 3.5mm -> 3.5mm interconnect from my Ibasso DX50 to the Mojo coaxial jack, is this correct?
  
 so something like this should work:

 If it would work, would it cause problems with dropouts and such? Because I understand that the reason for coaxial cables is that they are able to carry a lot more bandwidth which is required for digital signals especially in video but I'm unsure if this is a problem for audio applications only. Hope someone can enlighten me, thanks!


----------



## AudioBear

I use what looks like exactly that same cable to connect my FiiO X5 coax out to my Mojo coax in. It works fine.  Period.  Don't look back.


----------



## sandalaudio

ptjw99 said:


> I'm curious about the coaxial connection on the Mojo.. I understand that in a digital coaxial connection there is only 2 connections, signal and ground, and if I'm not using anything other than a Fiio player which has a different coaxial config in the jack then in theory it should be possible to use a standard 3.5mm -> 3.5mm interconnect from my Ibasso DX50 to the Mojo coaxial jack, is this correct?
> 
> so something like this should work:
> 
> If it would work, would it cause problems with dropouts and such? Because I understand that the reason for coaxial cables is that they are able to carry a lot more bandwidth which is required for digital signals especially in video but I'm unsure if this is a problem for audio applications only. Hope someone can enlighten me, thanks!


 
  
 Just be careful that some DAPs like iBasso use 3.5mm TS plug (where tip is the S/PDIF signal so the cable on the photo should work) whereas others like Fiio 2nd Gen uses 3.5mm TRRS plug (where S/PDIF signal is on the Sleeve, not tip).
  
 In most cases, you shouldn't need to worry about the cable quality, but I have found that poor cables have dropout issues particularly for higher sample rates.
 Something that's fine for 44.1kHz often doesn't even work for 192kHz PCM or DoP.
  
 The important thing is that the coax cable should be a coax cable, not some fancy silver cryo treated cod oil whatever. Often dodgy cable companies try to sell off their analogue cables (e.g. headphone cables) as digital cable, but they are not designed to handle 6MHz+ signals that are required for S/PDIF, and cause terrible reflections and capacitive coupling.
  
 Whether there is audible difference or not is subjective, but my experience is that bad S/PDIF cables do cause dropout issues.


----------



## AudioBear

Yes where the signal is does matter but trying it won't hurt.  If it works, it works.  If not buy the right cable.
  
 The connection between the FiiO X5 and Mojo works fine at 96kHz; I have not tried 192.
  
 Length matters.  For short cables a real impedance matched coax is not necessary.  A longer cable might not work.


----------



## x RELIC x

It works. A few users of the DX90 and DX80 have used it. I've done it with the first gen X5. Works fine up to 24/192 on the X5 gen1 but no DSD because that player doesn't do DSD over DoP, others might, I don't know.


----------



## Alpc

ymc226 said:


> I was going to get a 128GB and if offered a 256GB iPhone 7 as my 64GB is too small.


 
 Yeah, even then it's still some connector to be purchased.. I don't really see any issue with it.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

The HTC10 isn't that bad actually. I have used almost every Android flagships this year including the S7Edge, V10, G5 and HTC10 - and the clear winner in the headphone output department is HTC10, with or without Boomsound turned on. Pretty amazing for a mobile phone if you ask me.


----------



## uzi2

simonm said:


> Oh my how did I not know about the DR database.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
> 
> Agree about recording quality (microphones etc) and mastering over high resolution alone


 
  
 If you use Foobar, you can produce your own with this plugin


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 
I finally followed through with one of my DIY ideas and bought a Raspberry Pi 3 with high quality add on board with optical output and the fitting 5v Ifi Ipower. Should arrive tomorrow and I am exited to learn how this ~130$ streamer compares to a mobile phone. 
I opted for the Pi 3 after I learned that it is possible to use a boot command which will kill off WIFI and Bluetooth, it will make the Pi3 act like a Pi2 on steroids... So I can use WiFi when I like but I don't have to. 
I think I will try Volumio as software, since this gives me the opportunity to stream YouTube. Right now I am not shure how Volumino offers Tidal streaming, but it is possible I think. 
the next step will be to add a touch screen, which should make it possible to use the raspberry without a control device... Add a powerbank and an external hard drive and put all this in a case... I AM THINKING RETRO... 
Will post impressions when I am all set up. 

Cheers


----------



## tkteo

Here are two photos I took of the Dyson Audio right angle TRRS to right angle TS cable that can be used to connect Fiio X7/X5II to the coax input of the Mojo.


----------



## pinoyman

Enjoying this current set up.
Using crystal cable as coax instead of spc.


----------



## jmills8

pinoyman said:


> Enjoying this current set up.
> Using crystal cable as coax instead of spc.


The problem is ABBA.


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> pinoyman said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying this current set up.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 The much-(often-unfairly)-maligned ABBA isn't a problem, athough I admit their recording quality generally wasn't great.
  
www.head-fi.org/t/802832/mojos-greatest-hits/60#post_12609024
  
  
  
 @ pinoyman:  let me know the maker of your cable, and I may be able to add it to post #3 in this thread


----------



## audi0nick128

Just read this article 
http://www.audiostream.com/content/ps-audios-paul-mcgowan-weighs-mqa#8kOwulj7hcroLUQt.97
it is sa(i)d that MQA implementation in a DAC which doesn't use an off the shelf Delta Sigma chip seems to be problematic...


----------



## x RELIC x

audi0nick128 said:


> Just read this article
> http://www.audiostream.com/content/ps-audios-paul-mcgowan-weighs-mqa#8kOwulj7hcroLUQt.97
> it is said that MQA implementation in a DAC which doesn't use an off the shelf Delta Sigma chip seems to be problematic...




And read this article, which says why bother with MQA as it may be a step back in audio fidelity instead of the leap forward the MQA marketing will have the public believe. It seems to me the only ones who really benefit are those pushing it out.

http://archimago.blogspot.ca/2016/01/measurements-mqa-master-quality.html


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks x RELIC x 
I will look into this... as I am getting of the MQA hype train ...I knew it seemed to good to be true...


----------



## Mython

There's plenty of MQA discussion in the main DAVE thread...
  
  
  
  
  


simonm said:


> Can anyone recommend some good high resolution music sources?  I know of hdtracks.com and I've bought a couple of things from them, but they don't have a lot of modern or popular music.


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/2715#post_12551063


----------



## audi0nick128

Mython seems to be on a mission to make us DAVE Owners  
I'm OK with that... Would you mind helping to raise the funds as well?


----------



## jmills8

audi0nick128 said:


> Mython seems to be on a mission to make us DAVE Owners
> I'm OK with that... Would you mind helping to raise the funds as well?


But cant take Dave on the go.


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Mython seems to be on a mission to make us DAVE Owners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - I have to save for my _own _DAVE before I buy anyone else one!


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> LOL - I have to save for my _own _DAVE before I buy anyone else one!


 
  
 We should all try and make a potato salad on Kickstarter


----------



## FrankZ

mython said:


> Thankyou! I've just added that to post #3


 
  
 Can anyone please confirm whether or not the Lumia 950 works with the Mojo? Have just contacted Chord directly, but they haven't tried it themselves yet. Suggested posting here to ask, so I am....


----------



## captblaze

frankz said:


> Can anyone please confirm whether or not the Lumia 950 works with the Mojo? Have just contacted Chord directly, but they haven't tried it themselves yet. Suggested posting here to ask, so I am....


 
  
 does not work. get error message when connected
  
 no usb support would be my guess since the error message is for an unsupported usb device


----------



## FrankZ

Thank you very much, CaptBlaze. Disappointing news. Really like Windows phones myself.


----------



## jmills8

frankz said:


> Thank you very much, CaptBlaze. Disappointing news. Really like Windows phones myself.


 Thought with Windows one had to download a driver to make it work with the Mojo.


----------



## FrankZ

jmills8 said:


> Thought with Windows one had to download a driver to make it work with the Mojo.


 
  
 I _think _that applies to Windows PCs only, rather than Windows Phone 10.


----------



## EagleWings

*Post Deleted.*


----------



## paruchuribros

Recently I have got Mojo Chord and not happy with the connection to Moto X Pure using micro usb to micro usb cable. Sometimes I hear Pop sounds or it freezes the output from the Onkyo Audio player from it.
  
 I do have Fiio X3 Gen 1. I have tried Mini Toslink to Toslink (which works for Mac to Mojo Chord) does not work with Mojo and X3 1st Gen. Can you guys please suggest what exact cable I need to get (please attach a link for the product from Ebay or Amazon)? Do not want to spend a lot of money (less than 50 is OK).
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ike1985

Would have been quite useful if DAR would have mentioned which cables are good for source to DAC and more on impedance matching to source. Useless without this information.


----------



## Mython

paruchuribros said:


> I do have Fiio X3 Gen 1. I have tried Mini Toslink to Toslink (which works for Mac to Mojo Chord) does not work with Mojo and X3 1st Gen. Can you guys please suggest what exact cable I need to get (please attach a link for the product from Ebay or Amazon)? Do not want to spend a lot of money (less than 50 is OK).


 
  
  
  
 Just like Fiio X5 1st gen, Fiio X3 1st gen requires an ordinary 'mono-to-mono' cable - preferably co-axial, terminated with one mono 3.5mm at each end (i.e. the _same_ at both ends):
  
  

  


(image credit: average_joe)
  
 Although it is intended for analogue stereo use, the following cable should work, since each end is wired identically to the other (one of the poles will simply remain unused, at each end):
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FiiO-L17-3-5mm-To-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Cable-With-L-Shaped-Plugs-Upgraded-L8-/262240243409
  

  
 However, because it isn't co-axially-shielded, it is not a perfect solution.
  
 Curiously, very few cable vendors seem to even offer a 10cm (or thereabouts) 3.5mm mono - to - 3.5mm mono co-axially-shielded cable.
  
 Moon-Audio will make you a suitable cable, but even then, you might have to ask specially for it to be co-axial, and they're a little above your budget:
  

  
  
  
  
 If you are confident, it would be worth just making your own 3.5mm mono - to - 3.5mm mono cable, using co-axial wire.
  
  
 Or perhaps you could message *this seller* and ask if they would be willing to make you the 1st-gen version cable you require


----------



## Ike1985

So, if I understand DAR's article correctly, in order to get the best sound quality from Mojo, I need to use a source that had the correct output impedance from the micro-usb. Wonder what the OI of my S7 Edge mivro usb port is? On top of that I need to use the correct cable, of which he recommends none-only saying that most of the audiophile ones suck. If anyone more knowledgeable could elaborate...


----------



## paruchuribros

Thank you so much for your detailed reply. I will check with the ebay seller. Which coax cable and connectors would you recommend?


----------



## paruchuribros

mython said:


> Just like Fiio X5 1st gen, Fiio X3 1st gen requires an ordinary 'mono-to-mono' cable - preferably co-axial, terminated with one mono 3.5mm at each end (i.e. the _same_ at both ends):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you so much for your detailed reply. I will check with the ebay seller. Which coax cable and connectors would you recommend?


----------



## Pictograms

ike1985 said:


> So, if I understand DAR's article correctly, in order to get the best sound quality from Mojo, I need to use a source that had the correct output impedance from the micro-usb. Wonder what the OI of my S7 Edge mivro usb port is? On top of that I need to use the correct cable, of which he recommends none-only saying that most of the audiophile ones suck. If anyone more knowledgeable could elaborate...




Ive been seeing other articles and posts about how most audiophile usb cables are not up to scratch but I have yet to see a list or anything about which cables are good... Does anyone have any info? Maybe a list of RF interference with different cables?


----------



## maxh22

You think it's better than the v10?


----------



## pinoyman

mython said:


> The much-(often-unfairly)-maligned ABBA isn't a problem, athough I admit their recording quality generally wasn't great.
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/802832/mojos-greatest-hits/60#post_12609024
> 
> ...


 
 no. im not sorry.
 i only purchased them locally in my country, philippines.
 i have friends who makes them. 
 usually they made spc cables for any use (double pin, mmcx, coax cables etc).


----------



## shuto77

maxh22 said:


> You think it's better than the v10?




What are you asking, exactly?

I have the LG V10 and the Mojo.


----------



## maxh22

shuto77 said:


> What are you asking, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the LG V10 and the Mojo.




I have the Mojo and v10 as well. I was asking if you thought the HTC 10 had better sq than the v10.


----------



## shuto77

maxh22 said:


> I have the Mojo and v10 as well. I was asking if you thought the HTC 10 had better sq than the v10.




Oh, I wasn't clear on your question. I haven't heard the M10.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

maxh22 said:


> I have the Mojo and v10 as well. I was asking if you thought the HTC 10 had better sq than the v10.


 

 Yes it does. Better than both V10 and G5 with the B&O module.


----------



## maxh22

louisarmstrong said:


> Yes it does. Better than both V10 and G5 with the B&O module.





Interesting.. I wonder what kind of dac and amp they implemented. I doubt it's a sabre one though since they advertise it as a "24 bit dac".


----------



## ptjw99

> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I use what looks like exactly that same cable to connect my FiiO X5 coax out to my Mojo coax in. It works fine.  Period.  Don't look back.


 
 got my 2nd hand Mojo last night after asking about the interconnect and I can verify it indeed works fine. I use it with my DX50 via coaxial but all of my music is FLAC 16/44.1KHz and that is what I listen to 99% of the time anyway so this cable is small and flexible enough for my needs.
  
 I did test out the Mojo before buying it and I thought it was heavy but manageable, but carrying my DX50 and Mojo velcro-ed together for the first time today out on public transport was not without some difficulty; the combination is bulky and not to mention HEAVY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and the DX50 isn't even as big as other DAPs out there.. how do you guys manage?
  
 Also it's really too bad there isn't a hold switch as I already found myself accidentally changing the volume when the stack is in my bag.. I'll give a good thought to using my DX50 less and to just connect it to my phone instead though there isn't a lot of space on board (Apple *%&^$$#)


----------



## harpo1

eaglewings said:


> *Some info on the Dyson cable for Fiio X3ii/X5ii/X7 available on eBay:*
> 
> It may look very flexible but it actually is pretty sturdy and is not too flexible. If you are planning on using the cable for the Mojo Fiio X3ii/X5ii/X7 stack, it needs a little physical break-in to bend to such curves. It is well made and the connectors fit tight into the sockets.
> 
> The cable section of the cable measures 3 inches by default. You can request custom lengths.


 
 Have him make you the right angle ones they work much better.


----------



## EagleWings

harpo1 said:


> Have him make you the right angle ones they work much better.


 
  
 That's exactly what I have in mind.. I don't want to stack the devices.. I plan on placing the devices side-by-side..


----------



## LouisArmstrong

maxh22 said:


> Interesting.. I wonder what kind of dac and amp they implemented. I doubt it's a sabre one though since they advertise it as a "24 bit dac".


 

 Number of bits never mattered that much, ESS Sabre or not. Playing a redbook CD on my audiophile CD player always sounds much better than playing a Blu-ray audio disc from my Oppo Bluray player or playing high res or even DSD files through a mediocre DAC which is capable of decoding 1024-bit (just staying) and all the file types in the universe. That's why we use the Mojo - not necessarily because it can decode unnatural and upscaled so called HD audio, but that it produces a natural and enjoyable sound in general.


----------



## maxh22

louisarmstrong said:


> That's why we use the Mojo - not necessarily because it can decode unnatural and upscaled so called HD audio, but that it produces a natural and enjoyable sound in general.




Completly agree with you!


----------



## ptjw99

I'm just curious, why is special about the Apple Lightning -> USB connector that allows it to work aside from the fact is has an MFi chip? 
  
 I've seen quite a few third party charging cables that advertise that they are MFi certified, would it work if we use a female usb->microusb and then use this with standard Apple charging cable to connect to the Mojo? Or does the Apple Lightning to USB has some other special chip that allows it to interface with the Mojo?
  

 Or maybe even this, which is an official Apple product which I believe should also contain an MFi chip, so any microusb->microusb cable can be used?
  
 I don't have one myself, just wondering if anyone has tried


----------



## Delayeed

Yay just got my Mojo time to listen!


----------



## Delayeed

Oh yeah... That's it...


----------



## aamefford

aamefford said:


> I am back into this thread, I just bought a used mojo.  It is dead quiet when listening.  I am very impressed with the sound.  My particular unit does make the squealing sound when charging, and stops once done charging.  It is pretty noticeable.  I know this was an issue with some of the units quite some time back.
> 
> What was the outcome?  Is it just something we live with?  Is it relatively all units, or relatively few units?  Is Chord replacing or repairing affected units?
> 
> Thanks all, I've been out a while, and the shear volume of this thread has become daunting!



Thanks for all the help everyone. It appears to be charger specific. iPhone 5s charger - bad. iPad charger - good. Weird.


----------



## Delayeed

aamefford said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone. It appears to be charger specific. iPhone 5s charger - bad. iPad charger - good. Weird.


 
 Squealing sound from the headphones or the device itself? My unit just hisses at me for a few seconds when I plug power into it but then calms down and starts enjoying it.


----------



## betula

delayeed said:


> Yay just got my Mojo time to listen!


 
  
  


delayeed said:


> Oh yeah... That's it...


 

 Looks like someone has enlightened.


----------



## Delayeed

Whenever I flip lightswitch or turn on a fan the Mojo cuts off signal and when I try to play music again it just bugs out and goes outputs pretty much noise, it recovers after like 20 seconds or so though. (This is while its charging) Is there any fix to this and is it damaging the unit? 

 What it does this even when the usb charging is done from the USB 3.0 port of my PC hmm


----------



## Torq

ptjw99 said:


> I'm just curious, why is special about the Apple Lightning -> USB connector that allows it to work aside from the fact is has an MFi chip?
> 
> I've seen quite a few third party charging cables that advertise that they are MFi certified, would it work if we use a female usb->microusb and then use this with standard Apple charging cable to connect to the Mojo? Or does the Apple Lightning to USB has some other special chip that allows it to interface with the Mojo?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't _think _the apple micro-USB to Lightning adapter will work for external DACs, but I have one for other reasons so I'll give it a try when I get home this evening.


----------



## Arpiben

delayeed said:


> Whenever I flip lightswitch or turn on a fan the Mojo cuts off signal and when I try to play music again it just bugs out and goes outputs pretty much noise, it recovers after like 20 seconds or so though. (This is while its charging) Is there any fix to this and is it damaging the unit?


 
 Hi @Delayeed,
 You may have some issues with your AC mains (spikes/parasites...). If such, when turning off/on fan or lightswitchs you should also see some artefacts in your TV's screen for example ( or when listenning to radio).
 It should not damage your Mojo but it depends on the intensity of current spikes.
  
 At some extent,I experienced the same with my Mojo when powering Off/On my active monitor speakers. In that case, the spike was entering the DAC through one of the headphone's output.As a result Foobar/Asio was loosing connection with the DAC & stopping the music but no noise.
 I now change my procedure and mute the passive attenuator I have between headphone output and monitors before powering the loudspeakers.
  
 You may
  ° since it is easier change charger.
  ° repeat your observation when Mojo is feeded by optical fiber and disconnect the USB port, in order to know from which port(s) the        interference is entering;
  ° repeat your observations with Mojo's on battery and USB charger cable removed
  ° find/use some main power filter sockets/appliances to reduce the issue.
  ° etc...
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Delayeed

arpiben said:


> Hi @Delayeed,
> You may have some issues with your AC mains (spikes/parasites...). If such, when turning off/on fan or lightswitchs you should also see some artefacts in your TV's screen for example ( or when listenning to radio).
> It should not damage your Mojo but it depends on the intensity of current spikes.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for response friend. I now tried and it doesn't cut off if I plug the charging USB cable to the back of my motherboard (it was in front 3.0 at first) I tried switching the light on/off like 10 times and it only cut off once due to leaving the switch accidentally midway which cuts the light out super rapidly but it didn't even stop the music, just a spike so works for now 

 It didn't also affect when the USB charging wasn't connected at all
 What I find weird is how the surge gets past my PC PSU and doesn't affect my mouse or keyboard or anything like that hmm..
 I will now definitely buy a surge protector extension cable just to make sure my gear is safe.
 Seems like when I touch the aluminium part of my Ether Cs it creates a electric buzz that comes out the headphones, it is very quiet though.

 I also have problems with my speakers when turning my fan on/off the speakers just pop so I guess a surge protector would help with that too.


----------



## aamefford

delayeed said:


> Squealing sound from the headphones or the device itself? My unit just hisses at me for a few seconds when I plug power into it but then calms down and starts enjoying it.



From the device itself. Really weird, but not really of concern. I'll just use the iPad charger


----------



## tuna47

How well will mojo drive the 800s or does the 800s need more power


----------



## Solarium

So I've seen a lot of ppl using the Mojo as their DAC, connecting to another amp. The Mojo doesn't have RCA outs, how is this achieved?


----------



## Mython

solarium said:


> So I've seen a lot of ppl using the Mojo as their DAC, connecting to another amp. The Mojo doesn't have RCA outs, how is this achieved?


 
  
  
 Using the same 3.5mm output from Mojo as a pair of headphones would use, but with the volume control set to an appropriate line-level.
  
 Please read Post #3 to see a detailed explanation of why Mojos output stage is somewhat unorthodox


----------



## Solarium

mython said:


> Using the same 3.5mm output from Mojo as a pair of headphones would use, but with the volume control set to an appropriate line-level.
> 
> Please read Post #3 to see a detailed explanation of why Mojos output stage is somewhat unorthodox


 
 Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, I'm basically debating whether to get a Mojo vs a Bifrost Multibit as a desktop amp. Does the way the Mojo outputs using the 3.5mm to an amp decreased the signal quality at all, vs the regular stereo RCA connectors? Also, how do the two compare as strictly DAC?


----------



## shultzee

delayeed said:


> arpiben said:
> 
> 
> > Hi @Delayeed,
> ...


 

 You may have a house grounding issue there.


----------



## shultzee

solarium said:


> So I've seen a lot of ppl using the Mojo as their DAC, connecting to another amp. The Mojo doesn't have RCA outs, how is this achieved?


 


 I happen to use audioquest evergreen and like it


----------



## Solarium

shultzee said:


> I happen to use audioquest evergreen and like it


 
 Perfect, that's all I needed to know. Does splitting the connection like that degrade the signal at all?


----------



## AudioBear

tuna47 said:


> How well will mojo drive the 800s or does the 800s need more power


 

 I've been doing it for a few weeks and for my purposes the Mojo drives the 800 S perfectly well.  It's quite enjoyable and I have lots of power left on the volume balls (let me know if you want me to report on the colors for average listening--I never looked).  There are of course those who will say that you need a separate amp with lots of power. Good let them use an amp,  I'm happy with Mojo's output which is not at weak to my ears.  I know this heresy.


----------



## shultzee

solarium said:


> shultzee said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to use audioquest evergreen and like it
> ...


 

 No not at all as the cable provides a true stereo output.


----------



## shultzee

audiobear said:


> tuna47 said:
> 
> 
> > How well will mojo drive the 800s or does the 800s need more power
> ...


 

 I agree as it drives my HD 800 very well.  However, used as a dac only and  hook it up to a good amp and its even better.


----------



## Torq

tuna47 said:


> How well will mojo drive the 800s or does the 800s need more power


 

 I've used my Mojo to drive my 800S and it does a very nice job.
  
 The 800S certainly benefit from having more power on tap, and with very dynamic music the Mojo doesn't drive the 800S to their absolute best (there's an effortless sense to the HD800S when driven by something like a WA5LE or a Ragnarok, which isn't present with the Mojo), but it's still a fabulous combination.


----------



## x RELIC x

Just thought I'd remind Mojo users that it has the same power output as the Hugo. So, if anyone feels the Hugo can drive their headphones well then so will the Mojo from a power perspective.


----------



## tuna47

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## maxh22

x relic x said:


> Just thought I'd remind Mojo users that it has the same power output as the Hugo. So, if anyone feels the Hugo can drive their headphones well then so will the Mojo from a power perspective.


 
 I remember reading a specs sheet that said that the Hugo TT has the same power output as Hugo and Mojo.


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

audiobear said:


> I've been doing it for a few weeks and for my purposes the Mojo drives the 800 S perfectly well.  It's quite enjoyable and I have lots of power left on the volume balls (let me know if you want me to report on the colors for average listening--I never looked).  There are of course those who will say that you need a separate amp with lots of power. Good let them use an amp,  I'm happy with Mojo's output which is not at weak to my ears.  I know this heresy.


 
  
 Same feedback here. Mojo has no trouble AT ALL driving my new HD 800 S. Color-wise, I very very rarely go beyond blue and there is still too much power left on the volume balls. Green and a little blue-green is my average during my daily listens.
  
 I can guarantee you that going all the way to white on color balls to max with HD 800 S (or with any other power hungry HPs) is highly likely to cause the listener an irreparable ear damage.
  
 I almost exploded my ear drums some time back while I was testing the output with one of Shostakovitch's big orchestral pieces.
  
 And I can also remind you that Rob does not recommend any AMP with Mojo, as this simply creates another medium between the source and HPs, eventually causing loss in transparency and depth (therefore SQ).


----------



## Torq

For me the limits were not in terms of volume/spl ... the Mojo will certainly drive the HD800S to ear-bleeding levels.
  
 Volume matched, going back and forth between the native Mojo output and running it through one of my two more powerful amplifiers, I still find there's more openness, more visceral dynamics and a greater sense of ease about the musical presentation through the big amps.
  
 Of course, you can't stick a WA5LE or Ragnarok in your pocket.
  
 I did try my Mojo through both my ALO Audio Int+ OE and RSA Intruder and definitely preferred the Mojo without an amp in those cases.


----------



## Mediahound

torq said:


> For me the limits were not in terms of volume/spl ... the Mojo will certainly drive the HD800S to ear-bleeding levels.
> 
> Volume matched, going back and forth between the native Mojo output and running it through one of my two more powerful amplifiers, I still find there's more openness, more visceral dynamics and a greater sense of ease about the musical presentation through the big amps.
> 
> ...


 

 Pretty much mirros my observation too. If you only have the Mojo, you don't really know what you're missing with a well-paired desktop amp/dac setup.


----------



## aamefford

I'll get around to trying my mojo into my liquid crimson here soon. I'm pretty curious about that.


----------



## Xcalibermj

I am a new Mojo owner. Can say that It is an upgrade from my Fiio X7 AM2. I have a question and am sure it must have been discussed before so pardon my ignorance.  When I connect the Mojo with my Macbook Air the Bit Rate indicator stays fixed at 768 (purple)  irrespective of the rate of the track played. Is this normal. Its works as perfectly with my lenovo Vibe P1 (only in the Airplane mode) though. I also connected it to my iPad and Iphone and I felt there was quite a lot of interference on my Iphone as compared to the iPad which was in the Airplane mode. I am using a shure SE846 for my initial listening. Thanks


----------



## lukeap69

aamefford said:


> I'll get around to trying my mojo into my liquid crimson here soon. I'm pretty curious about that.




Mojo vs DAC-19 feeding your Crimson is pretty interesting. Can you do this comparison?


----------



## Lohb

xcalibermj said:


> I am a new Mojo owner. Can say that It is an upgrade from my Fiio X7 AM2. I have a question and am sure it must have been discussed before so pardon my ignorance.  When I connect the Mojo with my Macbook Air the Bit Rate indicator stays fixed at 768 (purple)  irrespective of the rate of the track played. Is this normal. Its works as perfectly with my lenovo Vibe P1 (only in the Airplane mode) though. I also connected it to my iPad and Iphone and I felt there was quite a lot of interference on my Iphone as compared to the iPad which was in the Airplane mode. I am using a shure SE846 for my initial listening. Thanks


 

 Music player such as Audirvana + will help matching music source file rate to output rate in the preferences of A+ in OSX.


----------



## Arpiben

delayeed said:


> Thank you for response friend. I now tried and it doesn't cut off if I plug the charging USB cable to the back of my motherboard (it was in front 3.0 at first) I tried switching the light on/off like 10 times and it only cut off once due to leaving the switch accidentally midway which cuts the light out super rapidly but it didn't even stop the music, just a spike so works for now
> 
> It didn't also affect when the USB charging wasn't connected at all
> What I find weird is how the surge gets past my PC PSU and doesn't affect my mouse or keyboard or anything like that hmm..
> ...


 

 As @shultzee mentioned you may have grounding issues. Are you sure your desktop computer is connected to ground ?
 If you are using an AC multi socket plug verify the grounding too.Because the only time I experienced an electric feeling/buzz in my ETHER C's was two days ago when outside weather was stormy with lightenning.
 I know you are enjoying the combo so much but not at such point. Cheers


----------



## EagleWings

xcalibermj said:


> I am a new Mojo owner. Can say that It is an upgrade from my Fiio X7 AM2. I have a question and am sure it must have been discussed before so pardon my ignorance.  When I connect the Mojo with my Macbook Air the Bit Rate indicator stays fixed at 768 (purple)  irrespective of the rate of the track played. Is this normal. Its works as perfectly with my lenovo Vibe P1 (only in the Airplane mode) though. I also connected it to my iPad and Iphone and I felt there was quite a lot of interference on my Iphone as compared to the iPad which was in the Airplane mode. I am using a shure SE846 for my initial listening. Thanks


 
  
 That is because, Mac up-samples the data. You need an app that feeds bit perfect data into Mojo. There are a number of apps out there that can do bit-perfect: Vox, Audirvana +, Jriver, Amarra..


----------



## gnarlsagan

eaglewings said:


> That is because, Mac up-samples the data. You need an app that feeds bit perfect data into Mojo. There are a number of apps out there that can do bit-perfect: Vox, Audirvana +, Jriver, Amarra..




The bitrate settings can also be changed without having to download anything by going to the Utilities folder and opening audio MIDI setup.


----------



## Torq

xcalibermj said:


> I am a new Mojo owner. Can say that It is an upgrade from my Fiio X7 AM2. I have a question and am sure it must have been discussed before so pardon my ignorance.  When I connect the Mojo with my Macbook Air the Bit Rate indicator stays fixed at 768 (purple)  irrespective of the rate of the track played. Is this normal. Its works as perfectly with my lenovo Vibe P1 (only in the Airplane mode) though. I also connected it to my iPad and Iphone and I felt there was quite a lot of interference on my Iphone as compared to the iPad which was in the Airplane mode. I am using a shure SE846 for my initial listening. Thanks


 
  
  


eaglewings said:


> That is because, Mac up-samples the data. You need an app that feeds bit perfect data into Mojo. There are a number of apps out there that can do bit-perfect: Vox, Audirvana +, Jriver, Amarra..


 
  
 You can manually set the output bit-rate/depth on OS X without having to use additional software to do it.  Under Applications/Utilities run the "Audio Midi Setup" tool and you can specify the output to be what you want it to.  If you set it match your source files, then no re-sampling will occur.
  
 Now, if you have lots of files at different bit-rates/depths, it's much easier to use one of many other music players to do this as they pretty much all reset these settings  on the fly based on the file you're playing.


----------



## EagleWings

gnarlsagan said:


> The bitrate settings can also be changed without having to download anything by going to the Utilities folder and opening audio MIDI setup.


 
  
 Hey, thanks for that info.. I never knew that..


----------



## Torq

ptjw99 said:


> I'm just curious, why is special about the Apple Lightning -> USB connector that allows it to work aside from the fact is has an MFi chip?
> 
> I've seen quite a few third party charging cables that advertise that they are MFi certified, would it work if we use a female usb->microusb and then use this with standard Apple charging cable to connect to the Mojo? Or does the Apple Lightning to USB has some other special chip that allows it to interface with the Mojo?
> 
> ...


 

 I just got around to testing this and, sadly, no it doesn't work.
  
 No error message or anything, but the DAC doesn't show up as an output option.  I tried it with the Mojo and a few other DACs I have around here.  No go.


----------



## ptjw99

torq said:


> I just got around to testing this and, sadly, no it doesn't work.
> 
> No error message or anything, but the DAC doesn't show up as an output option.  I tried it with the Mojo and a few other DACs I have around here.  No go.


 
  
 All right, thanks for testing it! Then I guess the CCK cable is much more than just a Lighting -> USB connector and has some other chip inside.. which it better have because it isn't cheap for what seems to be a simple cable! 
  
 I'm wondering where do the makers of the unofficial lighting->usb cables on the first page get their DAC enabled MFi lightning connectors from.. it has to be sourced from somewhere if they're not making the connectors themselves. I would want to use the official Apple cable but it is bulky and not a good looking cable as well..


----------



## Mediahound

ptjw99 said:


> All right, thanks for testing it! Then I guess the CCK cable is much more than just a Lighting -> USB connector and has some other chip inside.. which it better have because it isn't cheap for what seems to be a simple cable!
> 
> I'm wondering where do the makers of the unofficial lighting->usb cables on the first page get their DAC enabled MFi lightning connectors from.. it has to be sourced from somewhere if they're not making the connectors themselves. I would want to use the official Apple cable but it is bulky and not a good looking cable as well..


 

 Absolutely correct. 
  
 The custom cable makers actually buy the Apple cable and take that chip or that part of the cable out and just put it in their cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

lukeap69 said:


> Mojo vs DAC-19 feeding your Crimson is pretty interesting. Can you do this comparison?




I find them to be very close, but I've grown to prefer the Mojo over the DAC-19. That said, I use the DAC-19 to the Liquid Crimson I (still) have on loan because I just don't want to deal with battery management in a desktop scenario. The biggest difference is in the depth and smoothness with the Mojo, yet it's still very detailed. Like I said though, it's close.


----------



## Xcalibermj

lohb said:


> Music player such as Audirvana + will help matching music source file rate to output rate in the preferences of A+ in OSX.


 
  


eaglewings said:


> That is because, Mac up-samples the data. You need an app that feeds bit perfect data into Mojo. There are a number of apps out there that can do bit-perfect: Vox, Audirvana +, Jriver, Amarra..


 
 Thanks Guys. Will try


----------



## Xcalibermj

Another question. What works well with Iphone for bit perfect sound. Thanks


----------



## Torq

xcalibermj said:


> Another question. What works well with Iphone for bit perfect sound. Thanks


 

 The built-in music player, along with things like the native clients for TIDAL, Spotify and so on, all play bit-perfect (no-upsampling) as standard.
  
 If you want something with more control, or to play high-resolution files, things like Onkyo's HF Player will do the job.


----------



## Xcalibermj

Thanks. But the native player restricts the max but rate. High Res aiff won't transfer.


----------



## Torq

xcalibermj said:


> Thanks. But the native player restricts the max but rate. High Res aiff won't transfer.




Which is why the 2nd sentence in my post recommends an app that *will* play high-res content.


----------



## Delayeed

arpiben said:


> As @shultzee mentioned you may have grounding issues. Are you sure your desktop computer is connected to ground ?
> If you are using an AC multi socket plug verify the grounding too.Because the only time I experienced an electric feeling/buzz in my ETHER C's was two days ago when outside weather was stormy with lightenning.
> I know you are enjoying the combo so much but not at such point. Cheers


 

 Yeah apparently my sockets aren't grounded. Ordered an optical cable now since I think its only the data cable which is causing the problem of cutting out and Rob said optical sounds best out of the Mojo too.


----------



## noobandroid

i wonder if optical out from pc mobo (realtek though) makes a difference from usb out. dsd over optical?


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> i wonder if optical out from pc mobo (realtek though) makes a difference from usb out. dsd over optical?




No DSD over optical with any device - that I know of.

I know better. Yes, DSD64 over DoP.


----------



## noobandroid

x relic x said:


> No DSD over optical with any device - that I know of.



doing by DoP? and is pc mobo optical any reliable on sq? or usb better?


----------



## x RELIC x

noobandroid said:


> doing by DoP? and is pc mobo optical any reliable on sq? or usb better?




24/192 is is pushing it with optical. I don't think they have the bandwidth for DSD. 
 Edit: Yes, Mojo supports DSD64 over DoP. Apologies.

I don't know about PC optical as I don't use it. If your system has a lot of RF noise then optical will be better than USB because optical doesn't transmit RF noise.


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> 24/192 is is pushing it with optical. I don't think they have the bandwidth for DSD.
> 
> I don't know about PC optical as I don't use it. If your system has a lot of RF noise then optical will be better than USB because optical doesn't transmit RF noise.


 

@noobandroid
 For sake of clarity,Chord Mojo specifies, in its user manual, that DSD64 with DoP is possible for optical TOSLINK.
 Now I can't tell if it works or not since I am not using DSD at all.
 Regarding Optical transmission I will add that it:
 - eliminates 100% external noises (out of computer,RF/IEM/etc...) by transport structure (optical fiber)
 - lowers down computer's internal noises (Power Bus, RF,...) more or less significantly depending on implementation.
 Therefore as mentionned by x RELIC x optical output is less noisy vs USB. Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

arpiben said:


> @noobandroid
> 
> For sake of clarity,Chord Mojo specifies, in its user manual, that DSD64 with DoP is possible for optical TOSLINK.
> Now I can't tell if it works or not since I am not using DSD at all.
> ...




You know what, I knew that!!!!! Grrrr, working too much and the brain is in a fog.


----------



## Xcalibermj

torq said:


> Which is why the 2nd sentence in my post recommends an app that *will* play high-res content.


 

 Thanks,
 Do you happen to Know if Onkyo or Vox output is Bit perfect. Hiby and some other free app i tried are not as the indicator stays red.


----------



## brent75

Onkyo HF Player = yes


----------



## jmills8

xcalibermj said:


> Thanks,
> Do you happen to Know if Onkyo or Vox output is Bit perfect. Hiby and some other free app i tried are not as the indicator stays red.


If it sounds good why not enjoy it? I tried so called bit perfect which didnt sound good.


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> You know what, I knew that!!!!! Grrrr, working too much and the brain is in a fog.


 
 No doubt at all; only *Huge Respect *for the job you contributors have been doing.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> arpiben said:
> 
> 
> > @noobandroid
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - I got tangled-up in DSD vs DoP, a few months ago, too! Such a minefield 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Look on the bright-side - it just proves we're all human, here...


----------



## nitro0

Does anyone know, if its possible to connect an Android smartphone with the Mojo via an OTG-Mirror Micro-USB cable (like this: https://www.conrad.de/de/renkforce-supersoft-otg-mirror-micro-usb-kabel-015-m-1359890.html )?


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> LOL - I got tangled-up in DSD vs DoP, a few months ago, too! Such a minefield
> 
> Look on the bright-side - it just proves we're all human, here...




I'm actually frustrated because I'm working so much (like, A LOT). It's my own choice and it's for a good cause though - Acquiring something that's been on my list for a little while... 

:wink_face:


----------



## aamefford

lukeap69 said:


> Mojo vs DAC-19 feeding your Crimson is pretty interesting. Can you do this comparison?



Yes, probably over the weekend. I'm curious if it will be good enough to part with my Dac-19 and free up some cash short term. I do think the mojo holds its own pretty well against the Dac-19 plus Crimson, though it is a bit more grainy in the upper registers at times. Very slight, and only noticed when switching between the two. The mojo is quite impressive to me.


----------



## x RELIC x

aamefford said:


> Yes, probably over the weekend. I'm curious if it will be good enough to part with my Dac-19 and free up some cash short term. I do think the mojo holds its own pretty well against the Dac-19 plus Crimson, though it is a bit more grainy in the upper registers at times. Very slight, and only noticed when switching between the two. The mojo is quite impressive to me.




I'd have to disagree about the grain compared to the DAC-19. Interesting.


----------



## Mojo ideas

arpiben said:


> @noobandroid
> 
> For sake of clarity,Chord Mojo specifies, in its user manual, that DSD64 with DoP is possible for optical TOSLINK.
> Now I can't tell if it works or not since I am not using DSD at all.
> ...


 Mojo works successfully at 192kHz with PCM and a short plastic or high quality glass optical fibre providing the transmitter can transmit at 192 kHz however DSD takes more bandwidth so DSD 64 is usually the limit over optical for audio products


----------



## gnarlsagan

nitro0 said:


> Does anyone know, if its possible to connect an Android smartphone with the Mojo via an OTG-Mirror Micro-USB cable (like this: https://www.conrad.de/de/renkforce-supersoft-otg-mirror-micro-usb-kabel-015-m-1359890.html )?


 
  
 Not sure if that cable will work. I use this cable for connecting my android phone to the Mojo, and it works great.


----------



## aamefford

x relic x said:


> I'd have to disagree about the grain compared to the DAC-19. Interesting.



To be clear, it is mojo to headphones vs. Dac-19 to Crimson to headphones where I think I notice a bit more grain from the mojo. I doubt it will be there mojo to Crimson to headphones.


----------



## x RELIC x

aamefford said:


> To be clear, it is mojo to headphones vs. Dac-19 to Crimson to headphones where I think I notice a bit more grain from the mojo. I doubt it will be there mojo to Crimson to headphones.




It's funny, we have the _exact_ same stup right now (long term Crimson loaner - I love the Crimson).


----------



## nitro0

gnarlsagan said:


> Not sure if that cable will work. I use this cable for connecting my android phone to the Mojo, and it works great.


 
  
 Thank you very much. I ordered one of those.


----------



## Xcalibermj

Downloaded the Onkyo HF for my iPhone. The combination with Shure SE846 betters the Fiio X7 AM2. The UI is better than UAPP on Android.


----------



## AudioBear

I have been using the Onkyo player for a while. After trying several others I kept migrating back to it because it's easy to use and sound great.  I wish it had a parametric equalizer but other than that, it's pretty complete.


----------



## jmills8

audiobear said:


> I have been using the Onkyo player for a while. After trying several others I kept migrating back to it because it's easy to use and sound great.  I wish it has a parametric equalizer but other than that, it's pretty complete.


N7 and Jetaudio are nice.


----------



## betula

Please forgive me for quoting myself from another thread, but I thought this could be worth to read in Mojo thread too.
 "I tried X00s straight from my laptop, skipping Mojo, and I was more than surprised. It was a horrible experience. Pale, "tin-like" sound, loosing all the details and well separated, nice bass. Lost dynamics, power, space. Absolute freaking surprise.
  (I honestly do not want to advertise Mojo, however this peace of audio equipment was my best spent money ever.)"


----------



## jmills8

betula said:


> Please forgive me for quoting myself from another thread, but I thought this could be worth to read in Mojo thread too.
> 
> "I tried X00s straight from my laptop, skipping Mojo, and I was more than surprised. It was a horrible experience. Pale, "tin-like" sound, loosing all the details and well separated, nice bass. Lost dynamics, power, space. Absolute freaking surprise.
> 
> (I honestly do not want to advertise Mojo, however this peace of audio equipment was my best spent money ever.)"


 any amp will sound better than from a Laptop especially if you going to use a Headphone. But the Mojo is a great dac and a good amp.


----------



## betula

jmills8 said:


> any amp will sound better than from a Laptop especially if you going to use a Headphone. But the Mojo is a great dac and a good amp.


 

 I know, I did triy a few amps and DACs.


----------



## taz23

arpiben said:


> @noobandroid
> 
> For sake of clarity,Chord Mojo specifies, in its user manual, that DSD64 with DoP is possible for optical TOSLINK.
> Now I can't tell if it works or not since I am not using DSD at all.
> ...




I understand that optical circumvents the issue of RF noise etc. over USB. 

But I think for optical and coaxial into Mojo, the clock of the source determines the timing (read jitter) while the clock in Mojo determines the timing when using USB. And thus it seems to me that USB is a better option to make the best of the internal architecture of Mojo.

But I may be wrong...


----------



## Arpiben

taz23 said:


> I understand that optical circumvents the issue of RF noise etc. over USB.
> 
> But I think for optical and coaxial into Mojo, the clock of the source determines the timing (read jitter) while the clock in Mojo determines the timing when using USB. And thus it seems to me that USB is a better option to make the best of the internal architecture of Mojo.
> 
> But I may be wrong...




As far as I have understood myself you are right if you consider only jitter from clock issues. But you have other jitter contributions brought by Noises modulating with the signal, impedance mismatches and so on.
According to Rob,using buffering and proprietary implementation Mojo is having low jitter with coaxial & optical (SPDIF).
This is only my view. Glad if other can correct or bring further details. Cheers


----------



## Chefano

Ive tried to search regarding differences between USB X Coax X Optical...
 Ever since I started using Mojo was by its USB input and the lack of info on upper treble really annoyed me. 
 Today I found an old SPDIF cable that I used to rip my MD´s and decided to give a try on mojo.. why not? To my surprise the upper treble was in the right spot, like magic. 
  
 Why is it possible to have a difference like that, even using a mac mini as SPDIF source?


----------



## VerBla

chefano said:


> Ive tried to search regarding differences between USB X Coax X Optical...
> Ever since I started using Mojo was by its USB input and the lack of info on upper treble really annoyed me.
> Today I found an old SPDIF cable that I used to rip my MD´s and decided to give a try on mojo.. why not? To my surprise the upper treble was in the right spot, like magic.
> 
> Why is it possible to have a difference like that, even using a mac mini as SPDIF source?


 

 One might say... Cables LOL xD


----------



## theveterans

verbla said:


> One might say... Cables LOL xD




It's a subjective matter, but they do make a difference in my biased opinion.


----------



## maxh22

Has anyone here compared Optical vs Usb on the Mojo? Iv'e been experimenting with different Optical cables but I still can't get it to sound as good as my phone with the otg cable. I first used an amazon basics cable and disliked the sound immediately. It sounded very dull and lifeless. 

  
 The second cable I tried was a Belkin one and that one improved the transparency and overall SQ but still didn't sound as good as the cable from my phone. 
 My gaming computer is quite noisy so by using Optical I pretty much bypass all the noise and RF issues associated with usb audio.
 Also, is the Mojo immune to source jitter like Dave?
  
 Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced Optical cable? I found some Audioquest ones but I think there should be others that offer a better value.


----------



## theveterans

Try coax. I find it better than both optical and USB.


----------



## Torq

maxh22 said:


> Has anyone here compared Optical vs Usb on the Mojo? Iv'e been experimenting with different Optical cables but I still can't get it to sound as good as my phone with the otg cable. I first used an amazon basics cable and disliked the sound immediately. It sounded very dull and lifeless.
> 
> 
> The second cable I tried was a Belkin one and that one improved the transparency and overall SQ but still didn't sound as good as the cable from my phone.
> ...


 
  
 Using a good optical cable (e.g. from Sys Concept or from Lifatec) I have found the Mojo sounds significantly better than either Coax or USB.
  
 Now, using a cheap, long, plastic fiber things were very different, but as soon as you switch to a decent quality cable then optical should beat out the USB quite handily.  Mojo seems quite sensitive to noise via USB, even using very high-spec cables.
  
 I believe Rob has posted in this thread that his preferred interface for Mojo is optical.


----------



## maxh22

torq said:


> Using a good optical cable (e.g. from Sys Concept or from Lifatec) I have found the Mojo sounds significantly better than either Coax or USB.
> 
> Now, using a cheap, long, plastic fiber things were very different, but as soon as you switch to a decent quality cable then optical should beat out the USB quite handily.  Mojo seems quite sensitive to noise via USB, even using very high-spec cables.
> 
> I believe Rob has posted in this thread that his preferred interface for Mojo is optical.


 
 You have cables from both companies? I like the one from Lifeatec. Which do you think is better?


----------



## Torq

maxh22 said:


> You have cables from both companies? I like the one from Lifeatec. Which do you think is better?


 
  
 I use the Sys Concept cables with the Mojo and my AK120, since they make an excellent form-fit short cable for that (I acutally have two, for different orientations of the AK120).
  
 From my Mac to my Yggdrasil I ran a glass Lifatec cable, which I thought was excellent (though now I have the Yggdrasil driven from an Auralic Aries via AES/EBU XLR).
  
 If you're using it from your PC in a fixed location I'd go with the glass Lifatec one.


----------



## tenedosian

Hi everybody. I was just thinking of using the dac of Mojo through pc and connect it to Yamaha HS7 active studio monitors (which have their amplifiers inside).
  
 Can I do that..?
  
 In the situation of a "no-go" my other alternative would be to buy an Odac and connect it to Yamaha's through (most probably) rca jacks.
  
 pc -> mojo dac -> yamaha hs7..?
  
 pc -> odac -> yamaha hs7..?


----------



## maxh22

tenedosian said:


> Hi everybody. I was just thinking of using the dac of Mojo through pc and connect it to Yamaha HS7 active studio monitors (which have their amplifiers inside).
> 
> Can I do that..?
> 
> ...




Yeah. Mojo would connect using the line out to rca.


----------



## Penshurst

Just purchased this cable to connect an iPhone directly to the mojo. Any reviews on it yet? 
http://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/172223242191?_mwBanner=1
Seems a pretty worthy purchase.


----------



## Rob Watts

maxh22 said:


> Has anyone here compared Optical vs Usb on the Mojo? Iv'e been experimenting with different Optical cables but I still can't get it to sound as good as my phone with the otg cable. I first used an amazon basics cable and disliked the sound immediately. It sounded very dull and lifeless.
> 
> 
> The second cable I tried was a Belkin one and that one improved the transparency and overall SQ but still didn't sound as good as the cable from my phone.
> ...


 
  
 Yes Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is glavanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
  
 So Mojo like Dave has solved the jitter problem via USB, as the timing for the data comes from Mojo not the source.
  
 Rob


----------



## Slaphead

One thing I've noticed about the Mojo is that when it's charging it can hiss a bit - especially when it's in the final trickle charge. This is normal and I understand that, but it does kick out quite a bit of EMI when it's in this stage as my active monitors also hiss very audibly when it's doing this - unplug the charging cable from the Mojo and they stop hissing. After the Mojo has finished charging the interference stops. The outputs from the Mojo remain absolutely 100% clean regardless of charging situation.

OK, I'll admit that the Mojo is stacked on top of my audio interface, which is the pre-amp for the monitors, so that may well be the reason, but the audio interface is cased in steel, and the connections to my monitors are balanced.

It's no big deal as normally when I'm using the monitors the Mojo is off and unplugged, but if any of you are charging your Mojo in the near vicinity of other audio equipment you might experience a little interference.


----------



## Arpiben

slaphead said:


> One thing I've noticed about the Mojo is that when it's charging it can hiss a bit - especially when it's in the final trickle charge. This is normal and I understand that, but it does kick out quite a bit of EMI when it's in this stage as my active monitors also hiss very audibly when it's doing this - unplug the charging cable from the Mojo and they stop hissing. After the Mojo has finished charging the interference stops. The outputs from the Mojo remain absolutely 100% clean regardless of charging situation.
> 
> OK, I'll admit that the Mojo is stacked on top of my audio interface, which is the pre-amp for the monitors, so that may well be the reason, but the audio interface is cased in steel, and the connections to my monitors are balanced.
> 
> It's no big deal as normally when I'm using the monitors the Mojo is off and unplugged, but if any of you are charging your Mojo in the near vicinity of other audio equipment you might experience a little interference.


 
  
 My Mojo also hisses a  bit in the final trickle charge phases whatever 2A charger I am using. It usually length for around 10 minutes before the charge ends. I also perceive it as normal and it has been explained by Rob (Cf.post #3).
 But during that hissing status I never noticed interferences to other equipment.
  
 Actually,my DAC is staying right under my HS7 active monitors,in between isoacoustic monitor stands, 24h/24h plugged to AC charger.
 Luckily, I never noticed any interference but I do agree with you that in some situations you might experience them.
  
 Since Mojo has not been designed purposely for desktop usage I am living with it. As for a desktop utilisation the benefits are greater than the few drawbacks:
  
  ° No USB galvanic isolation ( small RF noise with some desktops, Rob already provide the reason of such implementation cf. post #3)
  ° Not possible to switch inputs USB/TOSLINK/Coaxial by use of key combination (for next upgrade if any
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
 Anyhow, I like Mojo so much that I am considering buying a second one for portabilty.
 In one of your previous posts you were questionning the benefits of Mojo in a nomad usage vs smartphones or other appliances due to Signal to ambiant Noise Ratio. Again I agree with you but, even though you still may appreciate the instruments separation it brings compare to others.
 Personnaly I need to commute for couple of hours in Trains & Undergrounds and rarely used it in Trains only but I really appreciate to use Mojo at my office or even anywhere ouside in a quiet place.
 Regards.


----------



## jmills8

I put my Mojo to charge and I step away to do ither things. When Im finished I will view from a distance if the Mojo charging has completed. So I have no idea of a hiss or when the hiss even starts or ends. OCD ?


----------



## taz23

rob watts said:


> Yes Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is glavanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
> 
> So Mojo like Dave has solved the jitter problem via USB, as the timing for the data comes from Mojo not the source.
> 
> Rob




I bought the Intona USB Isolator to achieve galvanic isolation recently, but I have yet to test it with Mojo. (Currently using it for the desktop Geek Pulse Xfi.) But I should test it tonight to get a sense of the feature. 

Who knows, maybe it will sound as good as the Dave! Haha!


----------



## Arpiben

taz23 said:


> I bought the Intona USB Isolator to achieve galvanic isolation recently, but I have yet to test it with Mojo. (Currently using it for the desktop Geek Pulse Xfi.) But I should test it tonight to get a sense of the feature.
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will sound as good as the Dave! Haha!


 

 Hi @taz23,
  
 I don't want to destroy your dreams or expectations, but I have the feeling that you will get closer to Dave let's say one or two steps out of the 1000 steps remaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Kidding and teasing...but interested in your findings with Intona.


----------



## Delayeed

taz23 said:


> I bought the Intona USB Isolator to achieve galvanic isolation recently, but I have yet to test it with Mojo. (Currently using it for the desktop Geek Pulse Xfi.) But I should test it tonight to get a sense of the feature.
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will sound as good as the Dave! Haha!


 
 Please let us know your impressions


----------



## Currawong

It was a while ago (and how many pages before) but I bought an AK100 to use as a transport for the Mojo, but in the end using Onkyo HF Player on my phone sounded vastly better. The AK100 for some reason simply isn't a good transport, even with a good optical cable. I have no idea why to be honest.


----------



## jmills8

currawong said:


> It was a while ago (and how many pages before) but I bought an AK100 to use as a transport for the Mojo, but in the end using Onkyo HF Player on my phone sounded vastly better. The AK100 for some reason simply isn't a good transport, even with a good optical cable. I have no idea why to be honest.


 Yeah, my first player with the Mojo was the AK100II, 120II and then the X3. The X3 sounded similar to the AKs but then I tried tablet then a phone and I was sold.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rob watts said:


> Yes Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is glavanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
> 
> So Mojo like Dave has solved the jitter problem via USB, as the timing for the data comes from Mojo not the source.
> 
> Rob


 

 I so appreciate you taking the time to explain things in your answers.  I appreciate Mython for gathering the answers for us and that a single page exists here that is easy to access. 
  
 Thanks to both of you for your efforts.  It is educational and reassuring.


----------



## SearchOfSub

torq said:


> I use the Sys Concept cables with the Mojo and my AK120, since they make an excellent form-fit short cable for that (I acutally have two, for different orientations of the AK120).
> 
> From my Mac to my Yggdrasil I ran a glass Lifatec cable, which I thought was excellent (though now I have the Yggdrasil driven from an Auralic Aries via AES/EBU XLR).
> 
> If you're using it from your PC in a fixed location I'd go with the glass Lifatec one.





Just ordered one myself after reading your post (optical) from lifatec since they are in the U.S. - hope it sounds good with the Mojo.


----------



## noobandroid

taz23 said:


> I bought the Intona USB Isolator to achieve galvanic isolation recently, but I have yet to test it with Mojo. (Currently using it for the desktop Geek Pulse Xfi.) But I should test it tonight to get a sense of the feature.
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will sound as good as the Dave! Haha!



i use ifi iusb instead, has dedicated power port and data port so i can use while trickle charging it


----------



## Delayeed

Is it better to keep the Mojo on 24/7 for capacitor longevity for desktop use or better to turn it off after use?


----------



## PAM005

Stax SRM-002 with Mojo - electrostatic Gogo...


----------



## ubs28

audiobear said:


> I've been doing it for a few weeks and for my purposes the Mojo drives the 800 S perfectly well.  It's quite enjoyable and I have lots of power left on the volume balls (let me know if you want me to report on the colors for average listening--I never looked).  There are of course those who will say that you need a separate amp with lots of power. Good let them use an amp,  I'm happy with Mojo's output which is not at weak to my ears.  I know this heresy.




Well, that's the most important thing. As long as you are happy with how it sounds already, that is all what matters.

Some people swear by the HD 600 and HD 650 even as their end game.


----------



## ubs28

noobandroid said:


> i use ifi iusb instead, has dedicated power port and data port so i can use while trickle charging it




Did you find the ifi iusbf good? I'm looking into this also now. I got a USB isolator but it won't work with my macbook pro. So now I'm looking at other brands.


----------



## Delayeed

How loud are people listening to the Ether C with the Mojo? I'm on "negative" Cyan/Blue on electronic music and most I've ever had to crank it is double reds on reference highly dynamic tracks...
 Man this thing has power.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

delayeed said:


> Is it better to keep the Mojo on 24/7 for capacitor longevity for desktop use or better to turn it off after use?


 

 Do you mean powered up, 24/7?   
  
 I wondered if you meant simply plugged in to both ports of the computer.  I do this generally, but when using Mojo in motion, I sometimes will recharge it at the wall socket.
  
 I don't think leaving it powered up 24/7 is wise, but I am not sure if that is what you meant.


----------



## Delayeed

peter hyatt said:


> Do you mean powered up, 24/7?
> 
> I wondered if you meant simply plugged in to both ports of the computer.  I do this generally, but when using Mojo in motion, I sometimes will recharge it at the wall socket.
> 
> I don't think leaving it powered up 24/7 is wise, but I am not sure if that is what you meant.


 
 Yeah I meant powered on 24/7 since I read somewhere that its actually better for longevity than if you turn it on and off since the sudden current spikes can wear down the capacitors, but the Mojo runs quite hot which I guess wouldn't be too great either to have run 24/7.


----------



## rkt31

@Currawong,@jmills8 that's what I experienced too. I use uapp through a cheap Android in airplane mode with a short USB micro-micro cable having a single ferrite choke and it is clearly better than fiio x3 coaxial out. imho an expensive transport like ak120 etc are not required at all .


----------



## EagleWings

Has anyone in the UK or EU received the case from Custom-Cable? The product page initially said that the item will available on May 31. Now it has been updated to say that it will be available on June 13. Not sure if they already Sold-Out all the units they received in their first batch shipment or, if there has been a delay.


----------



## PhilW

eaglewings said:


> Has anyone in the UK or EU received the case from Custom-Cable? The product page initially said that the item will available on May 31. Now it has been updated to say that it will be available on June 13. Not sure if they already Sold-Out all the units they received in their first batch shipment or, if there has been a delay.


 no one has had one yet sir. We have ordered many any have plenty for when they arrive. The date on the website is the latest date we have. Sorry for the delay we are waiting on the manufacturer.

Phil


----------



## Takeanidea

delayeed said:


> How loud are people listening to the Ether C with the Mojo?


 
 I was really impressed with the Cs when my friend @ejong7 showed me them at our visit to custom Cable last week. They were incredible! I listened to Yes - 90125 on HD Tracks I wish I could have spent more time with them but it was a fine experience


----------



## EagleWings

philw said:


> no one has had one yet sir. We have ordered many any have plenty for when they arrive. The date on the website is the latest date we have. Sorry for the delay we are waiting on the manufacturer.
> 
> Phil


 
  
 Thanks Phil.


----------



## bettyn

Will the Chord Mojo work with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon, or should I get a desktop DAC like the Emotiva Stealth DAC 1,, the Cambridge Audio DAC Magic Plus, or some other similar device?


----------



## Torq

bettyn said:


> Will the Chord Mojo work with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon, or should I get a desktop DAC like the Emotiva Stealth DAC 1,, the Cambridge Audio DAC Magic Plus, or some other similar device?


 
  
 It'll work with the Liquid Carbon via the single ended (RCA) or 3.5mm input.


----------



## wym2

bettyn said:


> Will the Chord Mojo work with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon, or should I get a desktop DAC like the Emotiva Stealth DAC 1,, the Cambridge Audio DAC Magic Plus, or some other similar device?


 
  
 It works great with RCA interconnects.
  
  
 MBP → SDragon → Mojo → AQ Sky → LC → HD 800S (WW Platinum)


----------



## x RELIC x

bettyn said:


> Will the Chord Mojo work with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon, or should I get a desktop DAC like the Emotiva Stealth DAC 1,, the Cambridge Audio DAC Magic Plus, or some other similar device?




Works great!


----------



## AudioBear

I own a Mojo and the Liquid Carbon.  I love both of them. Great products with which I am extremely satisfied because they both make music enjoyable and easy to listen to.  That said, I have never been in the slightest tempted to AMP the Mojo because it has a lot of output power and just doesn't need it with my HD 800 S.


----------



## taz23

arpiben said:


> Hi @taz23,
> 
> I don't want to destroy your dreams or expectations, but I have the feeling that you will get closer to Dave let's say one or two steps out of the 1000 steps remaining
> 
> ...


 


delayeed said:


> Please let us know your impressions


 
  
 Hi guys,
  
 Yes, I was joking about it sounding like Dave.  I am sure Rob put in more secrets into the Dave than just having galvanic isolation.  Plus, I have not listened to the Dave, so I do not have any reference to that.
  
 I tried out the Mojo with and without the Intona unit.  Here are my unscientific findings:
  
 1) With the Intona in between, the music has a more 3D feel to it; it is like the depth dimension has been fleshed out.  This results in better instrument separation and imaging in the depth dimension.  It seems to me that the soundstage width remained the same.  Overall, I get more of the concert hall feeling.
  
 2) With the Intona, it feels that the bass impact is slightly stronger, but I am less sure about this than the first point.  It could also be that the volume increased slightly because it seems that things get clearer very slightly.  Please note that I did not meddle with the volume buttons on the Mojo when switching in and out the Intona. 
  
 3) As a point of reference, when using my Android device as the source, the soundstage depth was lacking and things are relatively flat.  This improved when using my Windows laptop (Surface 3), giving a more 3D feel.  The improvement took place further when I placed the Intona between the Surface 3 and Mojo.
  
 One thing for sure, the Intona did not degrade the music.  I also heard that people had better results when using the REGEN after the Intona, but I have not tried that.
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## TheTrace

delayeed said:


> Yeah I meant powered on 24/7 since I read somewhere that its actually better for longevity than if you turn it on and off since the sudden current spikes can wear down the capacitors, but the Mojo runs quite hot which I guess wouldn't be too great either to have run 24/7.


I am also seeking some answers regarding this topic.


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> Is it better to keep the Mojo on 24/7 for capacitor longevity for desktop use or better to turn it off after use?




My $0.02... Even though Chord has said the Mojo has a very long lived battery under normal usage I would think leaving the unit on 24/7 would be _terrible _for the battery health. If ever intending to use the Mojo on the go, or unplugged, then I wouldn't recommend leaving the unit on 24/7 (hence being plugged in 24/7). That's based on Lithium battery tech in general and the result from _typically_ leaving them plugged in for looooong periods of time.


----------



## Takeanidea

thetrace said:


> I am also seeking some answers regarding this topic.


 

 I agree with @x RELIC x - the Mojo will last better switched off when not in use to preserve the battery life. The capacitors will last for many many years. The battery will last much shorter if kept switched on all the time


----------



## Takeanidea

bettyn said:


> Will the Chord Mojo work with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon, or should I get a desktop DAC like the Emotiva Stealth DAC 1,, the Cambridge Audio DAC Magic Plus, or some other similar device?


 
 "The DM+ could not match the Mojo for sound reproduction in mine and 2 other guinea pigs’ opinions. More musical, more going on, more texture to the voices and the guitars, more echo, these were the sorts of comments being traded back and forth in favour of the Mojo."
  
 This what I put in my review all the way back in October 2015. I sold my DM+ soon after on ebay. The Mojo wiped the floor with it. I don't know the Liquid Carbon but several people speak highly of it - including @x RELIC x


----------



## Delayeed

takeanidea said:


> "The DM+ could not match the Mojo for sound reproduction in mine and 2 other guinea pigs’ opinions. More musical, more going on, more texture to the voices and the guitars, more echo, these were the sorts of comments being traded back and forth in favour of the Mojo."
> 
> This what I put in my review all the way back in October 2015. I sold my DM+ soon after on ebay. The Mojo wiped the floor with it. I don't know the Liquid Carbon but several people speak highly of it - including @x RELIC x


 
 This. I had the DM+ for couple years and I first got the Ether C recently and thought it sounded very impressive out of it, but a little thin and fatiguing. Then got the Mojo and man...
 It is ridiculous how much better this sounds, very, VERY realistic sound that you can almost feel. The soundstage comes alive and everything becomes very engaging
 and the harshness of the treble totally gone. With the Mojo you can listen for days without hint of fatigue its just so smooth and fast and also the detail is way better.

 This being said I might still keep my DM+ for my HD600s because of its treble properties play well with the more warmer sounding HD600


----------



## Arpiben

takeanidea said:


> I agree with @x RELIC x - the Mojo will last better switched off when not in use to preserve the battery life. The capacitors will last for many many years. The battery will last much shorter if kept switched on all the time


 
 IMHO, except for preserving the battery life longer, I wouldn't worry so much and switch off Mojo when not in use.
 In theory, it is true, that if you never switch off or unplug/plug any cable the life expectancy should be longer. But is the ratio worthwhile, I don' think so.
  
 In non consumer electronic equipments, manufacturers are defining MTBF (Mean Time Before Failure). Guess what ? The values are around 100 years!
 This doesn't mean that your item may not break sooner but it means that components are chosen/designed in this perspective.
 I don't know the MTBF value for Mojo, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is around the 50 years figure (without battery). 
  
 Therefore,take normal care of your Mojo, and just enjoy listenning.


----------



## Arpiben

taz23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yes, I was joking about it sounding like Dave.  I am sure Rob put in more secrets into the Dave than just having galvanic isolation.  Plus, I have not listened to the Dave, so I do not have any reference to that.
> 
> ...


 

  Hi @taz23,
  
   Thanks for your feedback, it is interesting. Please which Intona version did you purchase ? Standard or Industrial one ?
 For an audiophile usage, there is no reason to choose anything else than the standard one but it seems that some have noticed some improvement with the industrial one.
  
 In my electronic point of view,  I will not stack more USB 'cleaners/purifiers' to your Intona.
 By adding items acting at same level (clocking/impedance/RF isolation) and interfaces (cables) you are adding more noises not the opposite.
  
 In an audiophile point of view, only your ears will know if the result sound is pleasing better or not.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Kira69

Any ideas to stack X5 1st gen and a Mojo?
  
 I've been using the official HS9 leather case on the X5 since the day I received it. What's the best way to stack and at the same time protect the X5 + Mojo combo?


----------



## jmills8

kira69 said:


> Any ideas to stack X5 1st gen and a Mojo?
> 
> I've been using the official HS9 leather case on the X5 since the day I received it. What's the best way to stack and at the same time protect the X5 + Mojo combo?


 Velcro and dont drop it.


----------



## ptjw99

jmills8 said:


> Velcro and dont drop it.


 
  
 I'm doing this with my DX50 and the Mojo and I feel like I'm carrying a brick around.. on their own the DX50 and the Mojo are really portable, but velcro-ed together it starts becoming unwieldy.. which leads me to this question: can someone recommend the smallest DAP they know that has a digital out? With a Mojo the headphone/line out doesn't matter anymore, ideally someone should create something as small and light as a Sansa Clip with a USB digital out and that would be great!
  
 I tried weaning myself off the DX50 and use my iPhone instead as I'm always carrying that around, but the Onkyo HF player doesn't have the best usability and convenience as a true standalone drag and drop MP3 player..
  
 So does anyone have any recommendations for the smallest DAP you know with a digital out?


----------



## taz23

arpiben said:


> Hi @taz23
> ,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, it is interesting. Please which Intona version did you purchase ? Standard or Industrial one ?
> ...




Hi @Arpiben,

I am using the standard version. Add you said, some reported better results with the Industrial version. My limited pocket prevented me from getting the Industrial version and Regen. But hearing what you said seems to make sense too; I also prefer a simple setup as much as possible.

Now, instead of a laptop, I am thinking of trying an Android media box like HiMedia Q10 Pro to be the source and feed my DAC. A Raspberry Pi seems more complicated. If anyone has any experience or comments, I'd be happy to hear them.

Many thanks!


----------



## jmills8

ptjw99 said:


> I'm doing this with my DX50 and the Mojo and I feel like I'm carrying a brick around.. on their own the DX50 and the Mojo are really portable, but velcro-ed together it starts becoming unwieldy.. which leads me to this question: can someone recommend the smallest DAP they know that has a digital out? With a Mojo the headphone/line out doesn't matter anymore, ideally someone should create something as small and light as a Sansa Clip with a USB digital out and that would be great!
> 
> I tried weaning myself off the DX50 and use my iPhone instead as I'm always carrying that around, but the Onkyo HF player doesn't have the best usability and convenience as a true standalone drag and drop MP3 player..
> 
> So does anyone have any recommendations for the smallest DAP you know with a digital out?


 



A Stack




Smaller stack



Smallest stack.


----------



## keeya

Just started using my Mojo to listen to Spotify through a Macbook Pro and the audio keeps cutting in and out, it's perfectly fine if played through the laptop speakers or wifi streamed to a receiver but with the Mojo the signal cuts in and out every 5 to 10 seconds.  Any idea whats happening?
  
 (works perfectly when using Fidelia or Vox with FLAC)


----------



## EagleWings

ptjw99 said:


> I'm doing this with my DX50 and the Mojo and I feel like I'm carrying a brick around.. on their own the DX50 and the Mojo are really portable, but velcro-ed together it starts becoming unwieldy.. which leads me to this question: can someone recommend the smallest DAP they know that has a digital out? With a Mojo the headphone/line out doesn't matter anymore, ideally someone should create something as small and light as a Sansa Clip with a USB digital out and that would be great!
> 
> I tried weaning myself off the DX50 and use my iPhone instead as I'm always carrying that around, but the Onkyo HF player doesn't have the best usability and convenience as a true standalone drag and drop MP3 player..
> 
> So does anyone have any recommendations for the smallest DAP you know with a digital out?




Sony NWZ-A15, NWZ-A17, NW-A25, NW-A27. 

When used standalone, these devices last 30-40hrs depending on the files being played. But when these do digital out, their battery life comes down to ~15hrs, which is still pretty good. The UI is also amazing. You can transfer files to the device via Bluetooth from you PC or Mac. IMO, Mojo+A15 seems like the best of 2 worlds. Great Usabilty + Great Sound.


----------



## tretneo

I dropped by Audio High in Mountain View yesterday and picked one of these (Chord Mojo) up. I was keeping my expectations in check after reading several reviews and especially after seeing in-person just how tiny this thing is. Wow, it's really pretty amazing... I'm practically ready to sell off my desktop rig at this point.
  
 Audirvana Plus (on MacBook Pro) > USB > Mojo > HE-560 and I swear it sounds just as sweet/smooth as any of the desktop equipment I've owned or tried thus far. Can't wait until my Ether C order arrives on Monday


----------



## TheTrace

takeanidea said:


> I agree with @x RELIC x
> - the Mojo will last better switched off when not in use to preserve the battery life. The capacitors will last for many many years. The battery will last much shorter if kept switched on all the time


Thank you all for your answers,


----------



## Delayeed

jmills8 said:


> A Stack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ahh the PCM D100 what a great microphone


----------



## Delayeed

tretneo said:


> I dropped by Audio High in Mountain View yesterday and picked one of these (Chord Mojo) up. I was keeping my expectations in check after reading several reviews and especially after seeing in-person just how tiny this thing is. Wow, it's really pretty amazing... I'm practically ready to sell off my desktop rig at this point.
> 
> Audirvana Plus (on MacBook Pro) > USB > Mojo > HE-560 and I swear it sounds just as sweet/smooth as any of the desktop equipment I've owned or tried thus far. Can't wait until my Ether C order arrives on Monday


 
 You will love the Ether C with the Mojo


----------



## VerBla

tretneo said:


> I dropped by Audio High in Mountain View yesterday and picked one of these (Chord Mojo) up. I was keeping my expectations in check after reading several reviews and especially after seeing in-person just how tiny this thing is. Wow, it's really pretty amazing... I'm practically ready to sell off my desktop rig at this point.
> 
> Audirvana Plus (on MacBook Pro) > USB > Mojo > HE-560 and I swear it sounds just as sweet/smooth as any of the desktop equipment I've owned or tried thus far. Can't wait until my Ether C order arrives on Monday


 

 Having the exact same set-up of Audirvana+ Macbook Pro into Mojo into HE-560. I'm enjoying every second of it. Also a lot of fun to switch between the HE-560 and the more aggressive SR325e depending on the music I'm listening to, the Mojo is capable to bring both of these headphones to a very good level .


----------



## Skyyyeman

delayeed said:


> You will love the Ether C with the Mojo


 
 Agreed -- I know I do!


----------



## Mython

chefano said:


> Ive tried to search regarding differences between USB X Coax X Optical...
> Ever since I started using Mojo was by its USB input and the lack of info on upper treble really annoyed me.
> Today I found an old SPDIF cable that I used to rip my MD´s and decided to give a try on mojo.. why not? To my surprise the upper treble was in the right spot, like magic.
> 
> Why is it possible to have a difference like that, even using a mac mini as SPDIF source?


 
  
  
 Quote:


torq said:


> maxh22 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here compared Optical vs Usb on the Mojo? Iv'e been experimenting with different Optical cables but I still can't get it to sound as good as my phone with the otg cable. I first used an amazon basics cable and disliked the sound immediately. It sounded very dull and lifeless.
> ...


 
  
  
 I have no particular personal opinion on optical vs. USB, but the above conflicting opinions are interesting, in light of Rob's comments, some months ago:
  


rob watts said:


> .... Optical has a undeservedly poor reputation, as it sounds much smoother and darker than other inputs, and this is just a feature of lower noise floor modulation - its smoother with better instrument separation and focus - but lack of glare is often confused with a lack of detail resolution. Listening tests must be done with a lot of care, as it is easy to draw the wrong conclusions!
> 
> Rob


----------



## shultzee

keeya said:


> Just started using my Mojo to listen to Spotify through a Macbook Pro and the audio keeps cutting in and out, it's perfectly fine if played through the laptop speakers or wifi streamed to a receiver but with the Mojo the signal cuts in and out every 5 to 10 seconds.  Any idea whats happening?
> 
> (works perfectly when using Fidelia or Vox with FLAC)


 
 I also listen to spotify > MB Pro > mojo with no issues at all.    Make sure your usb cable from MB Pro > Mojo is ok.


----------



## x RELIC x

From the Audeze Sine thread. Nice. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/793518/audeze-sine-series/1350#post_12629669



audeze said:


> We use it all the time..even for testing internally. It sounds awesome.


----------



## shultzee

x relic x said:


> From the Audeze Sine thread. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice endorsement


----------



## musiclvr

Apple Mac Mini>Audirvana+>Wyrd4Sound Recovery>Chord Mojo>CypherLabs Picollo>Campfire Audio Andromeda IEM or Grado GS2000e Balanced w/SE Adaptor= ENDGAME!!!!!


----------



## jincuteguy

musiclvr said:


> Apple Mac Mini>Audirvana+>Wyrd4Sound Recovery>Chord Mojo>CypherLabs Picollo>Campfire Audio Andromeda IEM or Grado GS2000e Balanced w/SE Adaptor= ENDGAME!!!!!


 
  
 Andromeda is really that good?


----------



## Hansotek

jincuteguy said:


> Andromeda is really that good?



It totally is.


----------



## musiclvr

jincuteguy said:


> Andromeda is really that good?



Yes it is. It is balanced, quick, musical (but true to the recording), and source revealing. It is everything a flagship iem should be and it just happens to be a universal fit too so I can share the love with fellow musiclvrs. Happy listening!


----------



## canali

Mojo owners...im seeking imput please.

Considering the mojo to replace some of my gear and would like to hear from those in a similar boat or who have done so.

I'm possibly selling my newly acquired dragonfly red and iFi micro iDSD, mercury cable, I purifier 2 and just getting the mojo to act as a one trick pony to do it all... to both pair with my ipod, as well as be used in my laptop setup as a preamp/dac with my mapletree head phone tube amp.

My cans aren't exceedingly difficult to drive: sony mdr 7520, senn hd 650.

Lastly my musical needs arent sophisticated like many of you...I am mostly streaming ( trialing both tidal hifi, spotify (320kps), have 500 itunes and am finally experimenting with flac for better downloads.

But darned the dragonfly red is nice and light...truly unobtrusive.


----------



## jmills8

canali said:


> Mojo owners...im seeking imput please.
> 
> Considering the mojo to replace alot of my gear ...would like to hear from those in a similar boat or who have done so.
> 
> ...


 Why not keep the Dragonfly? Why keep only one?


----------



## noobandroid

canali said:


> Mojo owners...im seeking imput please.
> 
> Considering the mojo to replace slot of my gear and would like to hear from those in a similar boat or who have done so.
> 
> ...



sell everything except the red, and get the mojo, red as a backup during mood swings


----------



## canali

louisarmstrong said:


> The HTC10 isn't that bad actually. I have used almost every Android flagships this year including the S7Edge, V10, G5 and HTC10 - and the clear winner in the headphone output department is HTC10, with or without Boomsound turned on. Pretty amazing for a mobile phone if you ask me.


 
 reason is, i believe it has a separate dac and amp that isn't tied into the 820 chip:
  
 http://www.androidcentral.com/htc-10-audio-testing-boomsound-evolved
  
_*excerpt*_:   Qualcomm's Snapdragon 820 does a lot of things right, but clear audio isn't one of those things. Something in the digital to analog converter circuit introduces an extreme amount of noise and crosstalk into the analog output, and phones like the U.S. Galaxy S7 and LG G5 sound pretty poor because of this. After doing some testing, I was presented with results that just didn't make sense from the HTC 10 — it was better than it should be, even with extra work and attention to the analog circuit that brings signal from the DAC output to the headphone jack. You can only do so much magic to a bad signal. I asked HTC how they did it, and found out that some assumptions about the HTC 10 audio hardware that the internet (and myself) has are incorrect. 
*The HTC 10 uses a stand-alone DAC as well as headphone amp and isn't using the Snapdragon 820 DAC.* This is pretty important, and why the HTC 10 sounds as good as it does.


> *We use a discrete DAC (not one on the SoC) in addition to the amp and have done a ton of PCB engineering to insure the best possible signal-to-noise ratio. Credit to HTC engineering, not off-the-shelf components.*


 *one fellow headfier did a comparison between the mojo and his htc 10*
* *http://www.head-fi.org/t/807570/review-on-htc-10-and-sound-quality/60
*post #62*

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/d0/100x100px-LS-d07d2dcc_upload-25d91220-1dd5-11e4-bc0e-5508d95f290d.jpeg[/img]
 
doraymon





 
offline
  
*:*


----------



## LouisArmstrong

How do you pronounce Yggdrasil?


----------



## SearchOfSub

canali said:


> Mojo owners...im seeking imput please.
> 
> Considering the mojo to replace slot of my gear and would like to hear from those in a similar boat or who have done so.
> 
> ...




I stream youtube videos with mojo to AQ Nighthawks most of the time so no worries. (due to my native country's songs are not on American Spotify etc./ Plannijg on getting a CD player soon and just playing through cds) but anyway, I had the AQ black, and it is no comparison to Mojo. I just don't like the idea of more sources in the chain due to simplicity and also distortion factors.


----------



## SearchOfSub

jmills8 said:


> Why not keep the Dragonfly? Why keep only one?





I don't think he's hardcore audio enthusiast and many don't see the point of having two amps etc. Plus, you can spend the money towards your new gear with your sold stuff. You never know how much the guy have set the budget for his audio hobby. ( although most of the time that goes out the window sooner or later)


----------



## SearchOfSub

Just for those who's new to Jriver and using Mojo with SPIDF connection, don't forget to set the volume playback to "disable audio" since mojo has its hardware volume control. It bypasses different OS software volume levels in the chain and results in better sound since volume playback is only being controlled through single source at hardware level.


----------



## Wyd4

louisarmstrong said:


> How do you pronounce Yggdrasil?




Iggy


----------



## Staxton

For those interested in enclosures and front-ends for the Mojo, I have started a new thread "DIY Portable All-in-one/DAP with Chord Mojo which follows up on the earlier post in this forum.


----------



## SearchOfSub

torq said:


> Using a good optical cable (e.g. from Sys Concept or from Lifatec) I have found the Mojo sounds significantly better than either Coax or USB.
> 
> Now, using a cheap, long, plastic fiber things were very different, but as soon as you switch to a decent quality cable then optical should beat out the USB quite handily.  Mojo seems quite sensitive to noise via USB, even using very high-spec cables.
> 
> I believe Rob has posted in this thread that his preferred interface for Mojo is optical.






Just got the glass fiber Toslink to Toslink Lifatec cable in and wow it sounds very nice. I have here the Audioquest Cinnamon Toslink cable which cost around the same and it's no comparison. It sounds better than even the Audioquest Vodka Toslink cable which cost me $250.00. Rep'd you for very good recommendation!


----------



## Slaphead

First off, sorry if this has been mentioned before. I checked post 3 and nope, it's not there under interviews, and quite frankly I'm not going to trawl through the 1.25 thousand pages that this thread has just to see if somebody else has mentioned it.

Flicking through some HiFi sites over the weekend I found this guide to digital audio from HiFi+, which contains a very informative interview with Mr Rob Watts himself. Although the interview doesn't mention the Mojo, it mentions the Hugo and Dave, it is nevertheless relevant to Mojo, and is well worth a read.

It's a freebie PDF download that you can get here - http://www.hifiplus.com/buyers_guides/2/ Page 56 is where the action starts.

It's good to see him voicing discontent with the DSD format, although he criticises it for technical reasons, whereas I dislike it for practical reasons.

Mython - maybe this link might be good on post 3, even though Mojo is not directly mentioned.


----------



## sanakimpro

Just curious, if I were to upgrade to the Chord Mojo from DX90/ O2, what kind of improvements can I expect? I am planning to use it with Beyerdynamic T1 or Etymotic ER4S or Beyerdynamic T8IE. 
  
 AFAIK, Mojo is only single ended right?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Torq

searchofsub said:


> Just got the glass fiber Toslink to Toslink Lifatec cable in and wow it sounds very nice. I have here the Audioquest Cinnamon Toslink cable which cost around the same and it's no comparison. It sounds better than even the Audioquest Vodka Toslink cable which cost me $250.00. Rep'd you for very good recommendation!


 
  
 Very glad that you like it!
  
 Even Audioquest's Diamond TOSLINK cable falls significantly short of the spec of the Lifatec glass cables.
  
 When evaluating optical cables (not just for audio), you first want a good material; "glass" is best, some of the polymers are very good (this relates to signal attenuation/propagation and optimum internal reflection).  Then you want lots of very narrow strands (helps with angle of incidence issues at source and destination, among other things).  Then you want the ends properly polished.  Then you want a well-toleranced connector (which also helps with connection alignment).  After that, things are optional and more about solidity - e.g. an armored jacket to protect the fiber from exceeding bend-radius limits.
  
 I think the Audioquest line tops out out 280 fibers, and Lifatec uses 470 (which means they're finer, too, which is an additional benefit).
  
 Not sure why Audioquest feel the need to gold plate the ends of the connectors on an optical cable.
  
 Both companies do a really good job of the polish on the cable ends though, and that's very important (never touch the cable ends, they're easy to upset).
  
 The Lifatec should be considered a gold-standard on both quality and value - almost nothing else gets close in spec and certainly not at those prices and custom-length options.  Sure, the Audioquest cables look very nice, but it's easy to exceed their >$500 cable's performance with something that costs 1/10th that price.


----------



## Mython

torq said:


> When evaluating optical cables (not just for audio), you first want a good material; "glass" is best, some of the polymers are very good (this relates to signal attenuation/propagation and optimum internal reflection).  Then you want lots of very narrow strands (helps with angle of incidence issues at source and destination, among other things).  Then you want the ends properly polished.  Then you want a well-toleranced connector (which also helps with connection alignment).  After that, things are optional and more about solidity - e.g. an armored jacket to protect the fiber from exceeding bend-radius limits.


 
  
  
 sandalaudio also posted some related advice, on this, a few months ago:
  
  


> Originally Posted by *sandalaudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just a reminder to those people who are suffering with TOSLINK optical digital cables.
> ...


----------



## maxh22

searchofsub said:


> Just got the glass fiber Toslink to Toslink Lifatec cable in and wow it sounds very nice. I have here the Audioquest Cinnamon Toslink cable which cost around the same and it's no comparison. It sounds better than even the Audioquest Vodka Toslink cable which cost me $250.00. Rep'd you for very good recommendation


 
  
 Just curious, what did you use to connect to Mojo before you  got the Lifeatec? Is it a significant difference?


----------



## canali

any ETA on chord's new 'module' to reduce the added cable and make it similar in length to a smartphone
 (sorry don't know the name of it...)


----------



## Torq

mython said:


> sandalaudio also posted some related advice, on this, a few months ago:


 
  
 Definitely sound advice.
  
 I can say that with both the Lifatec and the Sys Concept cables I've had no trouble at all with signals up to 192 KHz using either a Mac Pro or an AK120 as the source.  The combination of high-strand count and very flexible polymers on the Sys Concept cable allows VERY tight bend radius with no loss of integrity for 192 KHz signals.


----------



## dgcrane

In case anyone is thinking about a Mojo, I have just put one up in the FS section as a pretty sweet package.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/810525/ak120-chord-mojo-sysconcepts-optical-cable-2-x-128gb-sandisk-microsd

dgcrane


----------



## SearchOfSub

maxh22 said:


> Just curious, what did you use to connect to Mojo before you  got the Lifeatec? Is it a significant difference?




I've tried the Audioquest Cinnamon USB to Micro USB, AQ Cinnamon TOSLINK to TOSKINK, and AQ Vodka TOSLINK, and Lifatec TOSLINK to TOSLINK is better than all of them. 

I also think TOSLINK sound better than USB inputs on Mojo. Tried same legnth and same type cable (AQ Cinnamon).

As far as musicality and smoothness goes yes I think it's significant. (sounds like I put a expensive high quality transparent tube in my system/ no tubiness at all just the goodness). imaging is improved as well/better details/lower noise. Excellent quality cable.

Edit: This just kicked in my head, the cable is made of glass and tubes are made of glass. Expect high quality tube goodness


----------



## Delayeed

searchofsub said:


> I've tried the Audioquest Cinnamon USB to Micro USB, AQ Cinnamon TOSLINK to TOSKINK, and AQ Vodka TOSLINK, and Lifatec TOSLINK to TOSLINK is better than all of them.
> 
> I also think TOSLINK sound better than USB inputs on Mojo. Tried same legnth and same type cable (AQ Cinnamon).
> 
> ...


 
 Damn sounds good. Ordered a cheapo optical cable just to try it out, should arrive tomorrow. Will observe if any change occurs vs USB to the Mojo.
 Curious what Lifatec cable you use? I now want one already! >

 oh and does it sound warmer than the USB?


----------



## SearchOfSub

delayeed said:


> Damn sounds good. Ordered a cheapo optical cable just to try it out, should arrive tomorrow. Will observe if any change occurs vs USB to the Mojo.
> 
> Curious what Lifatec cable you use? I now want one already! >
> 
> ...





I'm using the Lifatec 20inch Toslink to Toslink Premium Sifilex Glass cables with Optisilk Jacketing. (can't link because I'm on tablet). It's only like $70.00 with 30 day money back guarantee for returns.

If you did get the optical cable from lifatec I recommend getting the cable with glass material since I think that's what's making the most difference.

The optical input on Mojo does sounds smoother and warmer than USB input.


----------



## Delayeed

searchofsub said:


> I'm using the Lifatec 20inch Toslink to Toslink Premium Sifilex Glass cables with Optisilk Jacketing. (can't link because I'm on tablet). It's only like $70.00 with 30 day money back guarantee for returns.
> 
> If you did get the optical cable from lifatec I recommend getting the cable with glass material since I think that's what's making the most difference.
> 
> The optical input on Mojo does sounds smoother and warmer than USB input.


 
 Found it thanks! Might get one of those soon.


----------



## canali

searchofsub said:


> I've tried the Audioquest Cinnamon USB to Micro USB, AQ Cinnamon TOSLINK to TOSKINK, and AQ Vodka TOSLINK, and Lifatec TOSLINK to TOSLINK is better than all of them.
> 
> I also think TOSLINK sound better than USB inputs on Mojo. Tried same legnth and same type cable (AQ Cinnamon).
> 
> ...


 
  
 i thought i'd read somewhere in which mr watts preferred a toslink connection...but for what sort of purpose I'm not sure.


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> Damn sounds good. Ordered a cheapo optical cable just to try it out, should arrive tomorrow. Will observe if any change occurs vs USB to the Mojo.
> 
> Curious what Lifatec cable you use? I now want one already! >
> 
> ...





searchofsub said:


> I'm using the Lifatec 20inch Toslink to Toslink Premium Sifilex Glass cables with Optisilk Jacketing. (can't link because I'm on tablet). It's only like $70.00 with 30 day money back guarantee for returns.
> 
> If you did get the optical cable from lifatec I recommend getting the cable with glass material since I think that's what's making the most difference.
> 
> The optical input on Mojo does sounds smoother and warmer than USB input.





canali said:


> i thought i'd read somewhere in which mr watts preferred a toslink connection...but for what sort of purpose I'm not sure.





Rob prefers optical input because of the lack of RF noise. Indeed, his observations that RF noise affects noise floor modulation and creates a false sense of brightness is in line with reports of optical sounding smoother. For portable battery operated devices USB galvanic isolation is not feasible so therefore optical is the best input to reduce RF pollution, which Rob has described as a 'fungus' that's very difficult to eliminate.


----------



## maxh22

searchofsub said:


> I'm using the Lifatec 20inch Toslink to Toslink Premium Sifilex Glass cables with Optisilk Jacketing. (can't link because I'm on tablet). It's only like $70.00 with 30 day money back guarantee for returns.
> 
> If you did get the optical cable from lifatec I recommend getting the cable with glass material since I think that's what's making the most difference.
> 
> The optical input on Mojo does sounds smoother and warmer than USB input.


 
 I actually find my microusb cable to be quite smooth and transparent already. But if this raises the bar like you say it does, I'm going to order one soon.
  
 Just one question, does the cable come with caps attached to it? it seems like optical cables need to be carefully watched after in order to preserve the sound quality.


----------



## Mython

canali said:


> i thought i'd read somewhere in which mr watts preferred a toslink connection...but for what sort of purpose I'm not sure.


 
  
  
 LOL - I reposted Rob's quote just *3 pages ago*
  
  
  
 Also discussed here:
  


rob watts said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > Digital transmission is based on SPDIF standard which transmits data and clock information as an encoded signal usually using PCM, that information is decoded on the Mojo into data and clock signal so it's important that the encoded information be jittered free and not degraded over short distance.
> ...


 
  
  
 In addition to these quotes, there are a few other bits & pieces, on the topic, in post #3:
  
  

_*Informative posts by Rob Watts¬*_
                                                        Influences *upon* RF noise and *of* RF noise
  
  

*Is one of the input types better than the others*
  
  
  
  
 but it's interesting to also note:
  


rob watts said:


> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).
> 
> ...


----------



## canali

hey Mython...lol...small world...but i didn't read it from you...i'd read it some 9-12 mo ago or something.
 but had i been a consistent partcipant on this thread i would have noticed your contribution and so noted
 it...so my bad...thanks for the info.
  
 guess i'll pay penance by keeping my DF red a bit longer...


----------



## maxh22

@Torq @SearchOfSub Just ordered the Lifeatec cable. Will it report on the sound impressions when I get it.


----------



## SearchOfSub

maxh22 said:


> I actually find my microusb cable to be quite smooth and transparent already. But if this raises the bar like you say it does, I'm going to order one soon.
> 
> Just one question, does the cable come with caps attached to it? it seems like optical cables need to be carefully watched after in order to preserve the sound quality.





Yes, the Lifatec cable came with 2 caps attached on both ends.


----------



## Wyd4

x relic x said:


> From the Audeze Sine thread. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Happy to report that Mojo + Sine does in fact sound very very good.


----------



## rynogee

Did anyone find a short high quality L shaped (at both ends) USB OTG cable. Saw this but not sure it's any good/reputable http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/182092841149?lpid=107&chn=ps


----------



## Wyd4

@Rob Watts
  
 Thank you sir for the explanation of RF noise and Noise floor modulation.
  
 I have no idea how audio equipment works.  I know what I like to hear.
  
 I have always been a firm believer in analogue cables.  Scientifically, knowing nothing about audio, my brain could accept this as different materials have different conductivity.
  
 However on the digital side, my brain struggled.  If the cable is good enough to allow the 1's and 0's to get from one end to the other with no packet loss, I was at a loss as to why one would be better than another.
  
 I did a test with a friends dac.  Not a mojo but obviously point stands.  He had 2 cables, a cheap generic one and a more expensive shielded cable.
  
 Blind testing I noted the expensive cable to be smoother, less bright.  This holds true to your explanation.
  
 I thought I was losing my marbles, however it was literally a blind test with my friend in control of the cables etc.
  
 I have since been looking for a cable for my mojo.


----------



## canali

no one has any insight into the eta for this?
  
 and what of chord's customer service...i did hear from one person who was disappointed
 ie tech support/followup from cust service...hopefully it was a one off.
  
 Quote:


canali said:


> any ETA on chord's new 'module' to reduce the added cable and make it similar in length to a smartphone
> (sorry don't know the name of it...)


----------



## Anwer

How does the lifatec cable compare to the QED performance cable?


----------



## Delayeed

anwer said:


> How does the lifatec cable compare to the QED performance cable?


 
 Also intrested. Opinions of the QED reference also welcome


----------



## x RELIC x

wyd4 said:


> @Rob Watts
> 
> 
> Thank you sir for the explanation of RF noise and Noise floor modulation.
> ...




Well, my take is that there are no 1's and 0's floating around. There are no magical virtual numbers, only different states in different mediums. On a magnetic hard drive it's positive or negative to _represent_ a value (0 and 1 - on or off). In a cable it's current and voltage pulses, not virtual numbers, that travel down the copper. Everything we experience is still represented in the physical world by something in a certain state depending on the medium, so with this train of thought it is very easy to take the 'leap' that 'digital' signals (which really only means sampled data as opposed to continuous data) can and do become affected by other influences.


----------



## music4mhell

wyd4 said:


> @Rob Watts
> 
> Thank you sir for the explanation of RF noise and Noise floor modulation.
> 
> ...


 
 Even i was not a believer of Cable 
 But after a lot of testing with my cheap micro usb cable, Amazon basics, monoprice and now with high quality silver cables, yes i can clearly say something is going on.
  
 SQ is far better with high end good quality cables.
  
 Now my last testing is to test between pure silver cable and 6N copper cables  I have the silver, but will order copper one's soon.


----------



## Wyd4

x relic x said:


> Well, my take is that there are no 1's and 0's floating around. There are no magical virtual numbers, only different states in different mediums. On a magnetic hard drive it's positive or negative to _represent_ a value (0 and 1 - on or off). In a cable it's current and voltage pulses, not virtual numbers, that travel down the copper. Everything we experience is still represented in the physical world by something in a certain state depending on the medium, so with this train of thought it is very easy to take the 'leap' that 'digital' signals (which really only means sampled data as opposed to continuous data) can and do become affected by other influences.


 
  
 Hahah while I understand it is not literally 1 and 0, but in one way shape of form derived from that theory, on off, current pulses etc.
  
 But to use the 1 and 0 in a literal sense, are you telling me say a copper cable may send 1 and 0, however a gold cable may send .5 and 0? (I know we aren't literally seeing numbers)
 Or perhaps the entire 1 makes its way from one end to the other, however does so slower.  But wouldn't this mean ALL 1's do so slower?  If so what difference would this make?
  
 I have always been of the opinion that better digital cables are better, but only in terms of bandwidth eg poor HDMI cable not capable of transmitting the data required to sustain 1080p for example (or 4k in todays world, man I am getting old )
  
 To use the HDD as an example, positive and negative.  I store a movie.  I store the same movie on an SSD.  Both have ample cache/speed to deliver the movie file to my GFX card to be decoded and turned to video and then output to my monitor.  Both movies look and sound identical.  What differs between this example and your explanation?
  
 I am not disagreeing with you as such, just interested. As to my lack of knowledge, all things would work out equal, whether it be all slower or all faster, unless there were some sort of change to digital data through introduction of something external or data loss entirely.
  
 Baring in mind small words would be good as know nothing about electronics hahaha
  
  
 *** EDIT *** Please note that I say the above, having heard first hand their is a difference, so not defying you in aid of an argument


----------



## Torq

anwer said:


> How does the lifatec cable compare to the QED performance cable?


 
  
  


delayeed said:


> Also intrested. Opinions of the QED reference also welcome


 

 Are you talking about the QED USB cables vs. the Lifatec optical cable, or the QED Optical cables?
  
 If we're comparing optical-to-optical, then on spec alone the Lifatec cables are in a different, higher, class.  And I mean that from a technical perspective not a musical one.  Generally when you measure optical cables, the spec tells you all you need to know (you care about bandwidth, attenuation and jitter), and in this case I don't know of another optical fibre product that out specs the Lifatec glass and that is available terminated for audio use.
  
 They're also cheap, comparatively speaking.
  
 But if you want listening impressions, I can't help you.


----------



## Torq

wyd4 said:


> Hahah while I understand it is not literally 1 and 0, but in one way shape of form derived from that theory, on off, current pulses etc.
> 
> But to use the 1 and 0 in a literal sense, are you telling me say a copper cable may send 1 and 0, however a gold cable may send .5 and 0? (I know we aren't literally seeing numbers)
> Or perhaps the entire 1 makes its way from one end to the other, however does so slower.  But wouldn't this mean ALL 1's do so slower?  If so what difference would this make?
> ...


 

 In computer-based digital systems, particularly storage, the data is transmitted with checksums, which allow for detection of errors, and also with re-transmit schemes so that when an error is detected the block or packet of data can be rejected and another copy is sent.
  
 That *doesn't happen* with any digital audio standard, electrical or optical, except for with HDMI audio (which has it's own special set of issues).
  
 There's NO error detection and NO re-transmit option.
  
 With an error-corrected digital transmission a poor, or sub-spec (or run that is too long), cable will first result in slower transmission ... as more errors occur and have to be corrected and, eventually, will either overwhelm the error-correction mechanism, or simply fault out from too many errors per second to maintain a useful connection.
  
 Remember that in "digital" systems, the ones and zeroes are simply modulated *analog* voltages.  Depending on the slew rate of the transceiver, and the capacitance of the conductive medium that joins them, it becomes progressively harder to delineate between a 0 (typically 0 volts) and a 1 (typically 5 volts).  At audio data rates this isn't too much of a problem, but at higher frequencies it rapidly becomes so.  You can wind up with a signal that looks, from the receiver's perspective, more like 1.5 volts and 3 volts (I'm exaggerating to make a point) - which is only 1/3rd the potential difference between 1 and 0 that the spec calls for ...
  
 Different metals have different conductive properties (attenuation/resistance, capacitance).  Different dielectrics (the insulator on the cable) also have different properties.  And, most importantly, shielding has an effect on the cable too ... good and bad ... while it helps reject noise, it typically adds capacitance.  Depending on your circuit that may be irrelevant or it may be catastrophic.  These factors can exacerbate other issues.
  
 In short, since digital audio standards are actually analog voltage modulations, with no error correction, and cables have the ability to capture, transmit and radiate/inject noise into a receiving circuit, there's a great deal of potential variance in any cable and any transmit/receive pairing.
  
 One easy way around this is to use an optical connection; however, there is no such thing as a free lunch and there are issues here too.
  
 Using a simple RAM buffer on the receiver, with an error-corrected/re-transmitting protocol, would fix most of the issues, at the cost of some playback/control latency.  Of course, again, there are no free lunches, and there are similar issues that can occur between such an internal RAM buffer than the sensitive electronics in, say, a DAC (especially on the analog side of the circuit).


----------



## Wyd4

torq said:


> In computer-based digital systems, particularly storage, the data is transmitted with checksums, which allow for detection of errors, and also with re-transmit schemes so that when an error is detected the block or packet of data can be rejected and another copy is sent.
> 
> That *doesn't happen* with any digital audio standard, electrical or optical, except for with HDMI audio (which has it's own special set of issues).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for that.  Much more detail than I was expecting.

 Makes sense.  As I said previously I heard a difference.  I knew it was there.  Now this in conjunction with both @x RELIC x and Rob's posts I have a better idea as to why.

 CHeers!
  
 And because I steered this off topic, 
  

  
 I do so love my Mojo


----------



## Torq

wyd4 said:


> Thanks for that.  Much more detail than I was expecting.
> 
> Makes sense.  As I said previously I heard a difference.  I knew it was there.  Now this in conjunction with both @x RELIC x and Rob's posts I have a better idea as to why.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm generally super-skeptical about any product that receives as much hype as the Mojo did, and has.  Hell, my first comments about it, prior to hearing it, were not particularly nice (though they were limited to the aesthetics, which have since completely grown on me).
  
 I admit I got caught up in that hype, despite my best intentions, and went out of my way to secure a unit as early as possible.  From the first time I've fired it up I have not been at all disappointed.  In fact, that's not fair - that'd be damning the Mojo with faint praise.  In reality I think the little guy is *spectacular*.  Not just for it's price, but in general.
  
 I find that it easily bests the entire AK line-up (I've not heard the 380 Cu, so we'll except that for now).  It drives headphones that require serious power with aplomb.  I haven't found anything shy of my LCD-4 and Abyss that it doesn't drive well.  And in the big high-end DAC shootout/audition I'm doing, it has completely embarrassed DACs costing *many* times it's bargain price.
  
 I'm on record, in this thread and others, as thinking the Mojo sounds better than the Hugo.  I'm not saying I think it's technically better ... but of the two I'll keep the Mojo.  So I AM saying that I definitely prefer the sound via the Mojo to the Hugo.  Though I would be interested in a  USB-chargeable version of the Hugo (with the Mojo's noise levels ... since it seems to exhibit less hiss than the Hugo with my very-sensitive IEMs).


----------



## x RELIC x

wyd4 said:


> Hahah while I understand it is not literally 1 and 0, but in one way shape of form derived from that theory, on off, current pulses etc.
> 
> But to use the 1 and 0 in a literal sense, are you telling me say a copper cable may send 1 and 0, however a gold cable may send .5 and 0? (I know we aren't literally seeing numbers)
> Or perhaps the entire 1 makes its way from one end to the other, however does so slower.  But wouldn't this mean ALL 1's do so slower?  If so what difference would this make?
> ...




Movies aren't converted to analogue now a days, it's still digital sampled data we see on the screen, through pixels, although the emitted light that shines through the LCD or illuminated by plasma/OLED is of course an analogue medium, just not analogue for the different pixels representing the original image. In that case it's a bit different from audio so sort of not comparable.

What I meant was even though you may get data throughput from a cable you also have the distinct possibility for said cable to pick up noise or have an impedance mismatch between sources. Theses occurrences, just a couple for example, can have a very real effect to what we hear given that the storage and transmission of represented 0's and 1's in the real world can be affected by other influences along the way to our ears.

Torq explained the various digital audio complexities very well.


----------



## Rob Watts

slaphead said:


> First off, sorry if this has been mentioned before. I checked post 3 and nope, it's not there under interviews, and quite frankly I'm not going to trawl through the 1.25 thousand pages that this thread has just to see if somebody else has mentioned it.
> 
> Flicking through some HiFi sites over the weekend I found this guide to digital audio from HiFi+, which contains a very informative interview with Mr Rob Watts himself. Although the interview doesn't mention the Mojo, it mentions the Hugo and Dave, it is nevertheless relevant to Mojo, and is well worth a read.
> 
> ...


 
 Yes I did not want to over egg the pudding re DSD's practical problems - as its apparent to anybody that has DSD audio. By far the biggest problem is size - I have a 5 min DSD 512 sample and its 2GB! Size is a big issue for me, as my 4TB portable hard disk is full - and I want to buy some more classical box sets. So to have a format that is too big, and sounds unnaturally soft and flat (even DSD512) is just plain crazy.
  
 I was in Japan earlier this year, being interviewed by half a dozen Japanese reviewers. They all asked me what did I think about DSD. Nervous pause on my side, as I like to be polite, and the Japanese are extremely polite, and DSD is very big in Japan. So I would carefully answer that I do not like DSD, that to me it sounds soft with a flat sound stage. To a man they said, yes I agree, but DSD is big in Japan! Then we would both laugh.
  
 So my criticism is technically based, as that's a perspective I can add something with.
  
 Rob


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> Movies aren't converted to analogue now a days, it's still digital sampled data we see on the screen, through pixels, although the emitted light that shines through the LCD or illuminated by plasma/OLED is of course an analogue medium, just not analogue for the different pixels representing the original image. In that case it's a bit different from audio so sort of not comparable.
> 
> What I meant was even though you may get data throughput from a cable you also have the distinct possibility for said cable to pick up noise or have an impedance mismatch between sources. Theses occurrences, just a couple for example, can have a very real effect to what we hear given that the storage and transmission of represented 0's and 1's in the real world can be affected by other influences along the way to our ears.
> 
> Torq explained the various digital audio complexities very well.




Completing the explanations above:

1. A bad or defective USB/SPDIF cable or fiber will generate transmission errors. Depending on Bit Error Rate and/or position in the packet you will have distortions,clicks,pops or no audio output at all.

2. A standard USB/SPDIF cable or fiber should be free of transmission errors for specified throughput.

3.An enhanced USB cable will add better RF rejection. A better fiber will mainly allow to reach the maximum throughput.


----------



## Delayeed

I just got my cheapo 10$ optical cable and from first testing I think I'm hearing more bass impact vs USB, will continue testing.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

Just when I thought the thread stalled (I noticed that there was a a whole day without reply) , there are great informative posts coming in from all directions 
I would like to participate, by sharing impressions of my Pi music server, but I am still struggling with wlan implementation for the Pi running runeaudio and due to the placement of my router I was only able to confirm that it works with mojo... Kind of hard to do critical listening, when you have to do gymnastics, as well. 
Seems like I managed to kill the build in wlan module of pi 3... Anyway, I will possibly switch over to odroid C2, but my first DIY efforts where kind of discouraging. If someone plans something similar without any experience, I strongly advise to follow the instructions of choice slavishly without any tweaks. 

BTW has anyone heard Mojo with Fostex Purple Hearts, yet? 

Cheers


----------



## sanakimpro

edit: solved with 3rd post


----------



## x RELIC x

atoniolin said:


> I realized that when I first plugged in the charger to the Mojo for the first time, I heard a soft whirrr, akin to a computer fan. Is there a small fan in there?! After like 10 seconds, the sound stopped. *Anyone notice something similar*?




Yes, everyone. Please read the battery section in the third post. :wink_face:


----------



## Light - Man

wyd4 said:


> Thanks for that.  Much more detail than I was expecting.
> 
> Makes sense.  As I said previously I heard a difference.  I knew it was there.  Now this in conjunction with both @x RELIC x and Rob's posts I have a better idea as to why.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I will help row you back in the right direction!
  
 Does your other half know about this *Mojo affair???*


----------



## rynogee

Sorry if this has been answered, but not that clear from searching many thousands of pages
  
 Is there any good/preferred higher quality USB on the go (OTG) cable for android devices people have found, preferably with L shaped ends at both ends. I saw an audio technica one somewhere in the thread but it didn't have L shaped (90 degree) ends.
  
 thanks


----------



## audi0nick128

rynogee said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but not that clear from searching many thousands of pages
> 
> Is there any good/preferred higher quality USB on the go (OTG) cable for android devices people have found, preferably with L shaped ends at both ends. I saw an audio technica one somewhere in the thread but it didn't have L shaped (90 degree) ends.
> 
> thanks




Check post 3 for different options. 
I am very happy with my Cable by Forza Audio Works from Poland. 
You can ge a Cable tailored to your needs. 

Cheers


----------



## music4mhell

audi0nick128 said:


> rynogee said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this has been answered, but not that clear from searching many thousands of pages
> ...


 
 Do you have any other cable other than Forza ones ?


----------



## rynogee

thanks, now avoiding asking various other questions probably answered in the well sign posted post 3...


----------



## enthusiast

Hi, I received my Mojo today - thanks to Auditorium - highly recommended German Webshop! There is a problem when plugged to my Macbook 12 (2016 Core M5), lotsa clipping, and I mean constantly. Does the Mac have not enough CPU? Dual Core 1,2GhZ should do it imho. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## audi0nick128

enthusiast said:


> Hi, I received my Mojo today - thanks to Auditorium - highly recommended German Webshop! There is a problem when plugged to my Macbook 12 (2016 Core M5), lotsa clipping, and I mean constantly. Does the Mac have not enough CPU? Dual Core 1,2GhZ should do it imho. Any help is appreciated.



This reminds me to leave a positive review on their side.... After I freaked out a bit about a misleading shipping notice, they reacted nicely...

Don't use apple products, so all I can do is point you to post 3 concerning your problem


----------



## Esmmh

Hi,
  
 I've been using a Fiio L19 cable for the last few weeks, between my iPhone 6 and Mojo, and have been experiencing problems, so am trying to find anyone who might have had a similar experience. Actually I'm onto my second cable, which incidently didn't work at all out of the box. 
  
 Basically the cable works intermittently, with seemingly no logic to when it works or not. That is, it doesn't stop working during playback, but will either work, or not, when I plug it into the two devices.  What's interesting is, if the Mojo is turned on, with the cable plugged into it, and I then plug it into the phone, the power light changes colour and correctly indicates the quality of the files on the phone.  Yet the sound comes out of the iPhone speakers.  If I plug the standard cable/CCK set up in, then it works just fine.
  
 I've trouble-shooted every possibility I can think of, including trying different phones, different iOS, different DACs, having devices turned on or off when plugged in, or restarting them etc. and it just seems totally random.
  
 Has anyone had any experience like this with either the L19 cable, or any other cable?  I understand that the L19 is not MFI certified, so wondered if it's something to do with the authentification chip, as the problem does seem to be at the Lightning end of the cable.
  
 Any help/further trouble-shooting suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mediahound

esmmh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using a Fiio L19 cable for the last few weeks, between my iPhone 6 and Mojo, and have been experiencing problems, so am trying to find anyone who might have had a similar experience. Actually I'm onto my second cable, which incidently didn't work at all out of the box.
> 
> ...


 

 Someone above said that Fiio does not actually make the L19 cable and they are actually fakes. I wonder if that should be removed from post #3?


----------



## Esmmh

mediahound said:


> Someone above said that Fiio does not actually make the L19 cable and they are actually fakes. I wonder if that should be removed from post #3?


 
 I figured Fiio were just being vague about it, due to the MFI certification, but if it is commonly understood to be a fake, then I'll go back to the shop.  The product came in full Fiio packaging, so if it is fake, then I guess they went to some trouble. It was actually Chord who recommended the cable to me. I've spoken previously to Drew at Moon Audio, who can't make one due to MFI certification.  I've seen some other people on here who have the Lavricable, so maybe it's worth trying that instead.  It's a shame because the design menas the stack is very tidy, and when it does work, it works well.


----------



## AudioBear

I can't speak to whether the L-19 is a fake.  I have one and it works fine--or I should say worked fine since I have now switched to using Coax inputs. It seemed like a nice cable.  Somewhat paradoxically I bought a brand new Apple CCK when I bought my mojo and it behaved exactly like what @Esmmh describes.  A replacement by Apple works fine.  There is definitely something odd about the Apple connection and output port.  I bought my first Android device a couple months ago and am thinking about making a transition away from Apples world vision.  It is not a shared vision.  The problem with cables only arises because Apple refuses to make that port into a real USB port.  I wouldn't blame it on the cable makers.


----------



## Mython

enthusiast said:


> Hi, I received my Mojo today - thanks to Auditorium - highly recommended German Webshop! There is a problem when plugged to my Macbook 12 (2016 Core M5), lotsa clipping, and I mean constantly. Does the Mac have not enough CPU? Dual Core 1,2GhZ should do it imho. Any help is appreciated.


 
  
  
 It might be worth you reading the first 5-10 posts here:
  
=784602&advanced=1]www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=capitan&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=784602&advanced=1
  
 If you don't feel any of it applies to you, then ask us again, but I suspect it may be very relevant to you.


----------



## Tympan

esmmh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using a Fiio L19 cable for the last few weeks, between my iPhone 6 and Mojo, and have been experiencing problems...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Same here. L19 worked perfectly for me until I answered a call from my phone while mojo was still connected and the cable stopped working... L19 worked again after I recharged the mojo!... ... ... Few days ago, it stopped working again for no apparent reason (the power ball would get red showing mojo detects signal but no sound coming out mojo)... Seems to be working fine again...


----------



## Mython

esmmh said:


> mediahound said:
> 
> 
> > Someone above said that Fiio does not actually make the L19 cable and they are actually fakes. I wonder if that should be removed from post #3?
> ...


 
  


audiobear said:


> I can't speak to whether the L-19 is a fake.  I have one and it works fine--or I should say worked fine since I have now switched to using Coax inputs. It seemed like a nice cable.  Somewhat paradoxically I bought a brand new Apple CCK when I bought my mojo and it behaved exactly like what @Esmmh describes.  A replacement by Apple works fine.  There is definitely something odd about the Apple connection and output port.  I bought my first Android device a couple months ago and am thinking about making a transition away from Apples world vision.  It is not a shared vision.  The problem with cables only arises because Apple refuses to make that port into a real USB port.  I wouldn't blame it on the cable makers.


 
  
  
 I am aware that a few people have had problems with their L19 cables (and it doesn't help that there is a disconcerting Chin-English spelling mistake on the L19: 'Lighting' instead of 'Lightning', which, quite understandably, raises suspicions about its origins), but there are also plenty of people who have had success with them, *so*... I _am_ aware of the few problems but because I have not witnessed any conclusive evidence to warrant removing the Fiio cable from post #3, I have let it remain there, until such time as I (maybe) see some _conclusive_ evidence against it.
  
 I have viewed the L19 in a similar light to *Esmmh*, but, even if there are some 'fake' Fiio L19 cables, alongside supposedly 'genuine' Fiio-sanctioned L19 cables, it still doesn't mean all that much, considering that _*none*_ of the third-party cables can truly be said to be 'official'.
  
  
 The Lavricables cable doesn't have a 100% flawless record, either (although they apparently have good customer service in the event of any such issues), and even Apple's _own_ MFI/CCK cable has had complaints due to faults, during the past few months.
  
 Given that many of the third-party cables have MFI chips ripped out of Apple cables, and soldered into the third-party cable, it's not surprising that if Apple themselves have some faulty cables, some of the third-party cables might also have, or develop, a few faults or quirks.
  
 It would be so nice if Apple would stop insisting on proprietary versions of connection protocols...
  
  
 .


----------



## spook76

mython said:


> I am aware that a few people have had problems with their L19 cables (and it doesn't help that there is a disconcerting Chin-English spelling mistake on the L19: 'Lighting' instead of 'Lightning', which, quite understandably, raises suspicions about its origins), but there are also plenty of people who have had success with them, *so*... I _am_ aware of the few problems but because I have not witnessed any conclusive evidence to warrant removing the Fiio cable from post #3, I have let it remain there, until such time as I (maybe) see some _conclusive_ evidence against it.
> 
> I have viewed the L19 in a similar light to *Esmmh*, but, even if there are some 'fake' Fiio L19 cables, alongside supposedly 'genuine' Fiio-sanctioned L19 cables, it still doesn't mean all that much, considering that _*none*_ of the third-party cables can truly be said to be 'official'.
> 
> ...



I own the L-19 and the Lavricable cable interconnect. Both work intermittently and require resets of the iDevice to make it work sometimes. The only full proof solution I have found to the Apple Camera kit is the Lightning Pure Silver Decoding cable from Penon Audio in Hong Kong. 

http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable

Yes, it is expensive at $130 but it functions exactly like an Apple cable every time all the time. For over a month whether it is hard resets, soft resets, turning it off or iOS updates whatever it works perfectly. And before anyone asks and not to inflame the cable debate, yes it sounds materially better than the Apple Camera Kit.


----------



## rkt31

use a cheap Android solely as transport . I use Hugo micro to micro short USB cable for mojo with a ferrite choke and it works flawlessly and supports every format including dxd. however dsd files need dop encoding so Android is not that good with dsd streaming. still I was able to get dsd128 with large buffer setting. usb imho is better than coaxial. usb route is more fluid .


----------



## canali

i''m to shortly join the mojo koolaid line up and get one this week.
 will use it both on the go as well as for a TT dac/amp to my headphone tube amp.
  
 question: is there no problem with having the mojo play for hrs on end as a desktop
 as i realize it's not intended for that?
 (again my cans are easy enough: senn hd 650, sony 7520)
  
 ...will prob keep (for now anyway) my dragonfly red.


----------



## tretneo

canali said:


> i''m to shortly join the mojo koolaid line up and get one this week.
> will use it both on the go as well as for a TT dac/amp to my headphone tube amp.
> 
> question: is there no problem with having the mojo play for hrs on end as a desktop
> ...


 
  
 See this "Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24/7? (Click to hide)" section in the third post. Spoiler, it's fine.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post


----------



## canali

tretneo said:


> See this "Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24/7? (Click to hide)" section in the third post. Spoiler, it's fine.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post


 
 got it...thanks!
 ..thanks for the life raft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
_Despite Mojos ultra compact form, *Mojo takes just four hours to fully charge and can deliver up to ten hours continuous use.*_
_But, thanks to Mojos separate Micro USB charging port, you can play and charge at the same time._
_External power banks can be used to charge Mojo on the move so long as they have a 1 amp output._
 ​


----------



## Tympan

spook76 said:


> I own the L-19 and the Lavricable cable interconnect. Both work intermittently and require resets of the iDevice to make it work sometimes. The only full proof solution I have found to the Apple Camera kit is the Lightning Pure Silver Decoding cable from Penon Audio in Hong Kong.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> Yes, it is expensive at $130 but it functions exactly like an Apple cable every time all the time. For over a month whether it is hard resets, soft resets, turning it off or iOS updates whatever it works perfectly. And before anyone asks and not to inflame the cable debate, yes it sounds materially better than the Apple Camera Kit.


 

 Too bad it is not as compact as the L shaped L19 cable. The pure Silver does add some length to the stack. And the longer the length on a micro USB, the more likely it is going to bend... and potentially break the mojo's USB, especially on the go in a pocket... But it is nice to know it works great and sounds better. May have to try it...


----------



## Arpiben

In order to better illustrate the differences regarding RF noises interaction with a standard USB cable (1m) and a standard optical fiber (1.5m) I measured the jitter in both cases.
  
 My rig is the following:
  
 ° 11.025 KHz 16 bit wav jitter file
 ° Mojo is AC powered
 ° The jitter signal is entering Mojo via USB or SPDIF/Toslink optical input
 ° Mojo's headphone output is entering my desktop 16bit/44.1Khz Line In ( computer playing the role of ADC Analog to Digital Converter, Davina not available
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 ° Jitter software = Musiscope
  
_*1° Jitter with USB cable*_
  

  
  
*2° Jitter with Toslink Optical*
  

  
  
*In my RF noisy environment, using Toslink Optical is improving **the jitter by roughly 25 dB .*
  
 Please do note that the test bench allows you to compare the differences of jitter depending on Mojo's input used or even compare USB cables in a Jitter point of view.
 With a proper test equipment the Noise Floor here measured at around - 120dB should lower significantly.
  
 According to some studies jitter is noticed by human ear for values greater than 10ns ( around -90db in above drawings ).
 Maybe it is one of the reasons I am still listenning through USB cable with this setup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Cheers.


----------



## Tympan

I was wondering why the only time I feel jitter is when I have too much coffee, makes sense now! Merci pour ces infos


----------



## Delayeed

arpiben said:


> In order to better illustrate the differences regarding RF noises interaction with a standard USB cable (1m) and a standard optical fiber (1.5m) I measured the jitter in both cases.
> 
> My rig is the following:
> 
> ...


 
 Wow I had no idea it was possible to do this without some fancy gear. Thanks so much will try this myself


----------



## Delayeed

1.0m 2$ USB Jitter:
  

  
  


 1.0m 10$ Optical Jitter:

  
  
 EDIT: K fixed... seems like optical is better in this case however inaudible it is haha.

 Also some other measurements:

 Here is the optical when Charging:



 Here is Optical on battery power:



 Charging and Battery powered jitter measurements are same but I think once it starts making
 that buzzing sound is when it also measures worse as seen above.


----------



## raelamb

spook76 said:


> I own the L-19 and the Lavricable cable interconnect. Both work intermittently and require resets of the iDevice to make it work sometimes. The only full proof solution I have found to the Apple Camera kit is the Lightning Pure Silver Decoding cable from Penon Audio in Hong Kong.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> Yes, it is expensive at $130 but it functions exactly like an Apple cable every time all the time. For over a month whether it is hard resets, soft resets, turning it off or iOS updates whatever it works perfectly. And before anyone asks and not to inflame the cable debate, yes it sounds materially better than the Apple Camera Kit.


 
 Reposting:
  

 This is exactly my experience.The L19 and the lavricable were both wonky. The http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable is 100% on the money!
  
 I now feel no need to buy the Chord add-on for just the ergonomics. I'll wait for the next one


----------



## Mediahound

I recently got this new Lightning to USB3 Camera Adapter and although it's larger, it allows me to charge my iPhone at the same time as listening, which I like. It sounds and works great and seems sturdy, etc. 
  
  
 http://amzn.to/1XCitm9


----------



## canali

excuse me guys if you've already read this stereolife jan/16 article featuring john franks of chord.
..in it he talks about chord's unique approaches to fidelity, chip design and the development of 
dave, hugo, and of course the mojo... and where he thinks personal audio is going.
(tidbit: get ready for your do it all smartphones to have really really big storage capacities)
I recently saw a video with him and Rob in which they had talked of similar items.
  
*http://www.stereolifemagazine.com/interviews/item/1165-john-franks-chord-electronics*
  

  
excerpt:
Isn't it a waste putting this whole design into something so small as the Mojo? Oh I think such products have a great future. In case of the Mojo, I wanted it to be something really unique, like a pebble just with buttons and stuff. Even the feel of the thing is something you would remember, or the fact that the ball rotates. It doesn't do anything, it could have been a normal button but it's just nicer this way. I just wanted it to be something people would like to hold and play with. The reason we managed to get it to such a low price is because we've negotiated really, really hard not only with our subcontractors, but with all of their suppliers. The chips used in it, at a low volume, would cost about the same as this whole product, where actually we got really good deals but we had to commit to massive volumes. 

On the web there's been a large amount of press and people saying it's (mojo) a DAP, but you see I don't believe that DAPs have got a really long life because everyone carries a phone. Personally I like DAPs, I like the way they play, but if we apply the Moore's Law again, the amount of memory and computing power we have in our phones now will be nothing compared to what we will have in five years time. It's going to be massive, we are going to use our phones for things we wouldn't dare try today. Like listening to hi-res music for instance. So if you have a really great DAC now, you can use your phone as a source already. I have 128 GB on my phone now, so the next one after that will probably have 512 GB or 1 TB. Combine it with the network speeds you get, and listening to hi-res music is fairly simple.

So the Mojo is built primarily for mobile phone users?

What we want to achieve with the Mojo is not to win against our competitors, but to convince everyone to switch to high quality music. Because it can be really easy. All you need for a start is this relatively cheap device, a good phone with some music on it and a pair of descent headphones. And you can experience something really great. I believe that half of the people in the world are audiophiles, on some level of course. And having visited lots of places I know there are many, many poor people in the world. They have good lives but they just don't have the money we have. So in a way I wanted to democratize the world with the Mojo, because really all of these people have smartphones, but the music from a smartphone is poor. So what's there to stop you from buying a Mojo? You just plug this little thing into that little thing and wow - you've got a concert hall in front of you.

----------------------

ps...if anyone in Canada is willing to unload one please shoot me a PM


----------



## Xcalibermj

The L19 cable is a hit and miss with the iPhone and IPad . I get interference occasionally and that is a big negative. It works fine in the airplane mode though. Can see myself using it on flights only. The CCk has no problems at all apart from portability issues. The penoaudio cable looks interesting as they claim to use the connector with the chip intact from an original CCK. Will wait for some impressions before pulling the trigger on this one. I have ordered the otg from penoaudio though for use with android.


----------



## jmills8

A/B tested X3/mojo/coaxl Vs Phone/mojo/otg. Both sounds great with very good details but X3 set up more balanced, less bass impact and less treble extension.Phone set up wider sound stage, feels being more upfront to the stage, deeper bass with more bass impact and treble is more pronounced.


----------



## Arpiben

delayeed said:


> 1.0m 2$ USB Jitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Delayeed,
Thanks for the data.I just discovered the feature a few days ago and didn't have time to play more with.
Regarding the lower band of the spectrum, I noticed that this area is more prone to some noises. Power supply,desktop noise variation,RF noise from Output - Line In cable ....I don't know.
Time for coffee now. Otherwise,as mentioned by @Tympan my own jitter will be out of specs. Cheers


----------



## jmills8

Mojo portable storage.


----------



## Ike1985

Has anyone found a good cable that can remove all or most of the RF/EMI interference from their phones?  Before you recommend one, please go to an area where you have a very poor signal and use MOJO and report because there is a huge difference in RF interference between a good and poor signal.


----------



## Rob Watts

arpiben said:


> In order to better illustrate the differences regarding RF noises interaction with a standard USB cable (1m) and a standard optical fiber (1.5m) I measured the jitter in both cases.
> 
> My rig is the following:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry but you can't hope to measure Mojo's jitter performance using the ADC on your computer. All you will be measuring is noise pick-up within the PC, not Mojo at all.
  
 Using an APX555 and the 24 bit J-test file at 48k I get with optical:
  

 There are some asynchronous jitter components just visible at -160dB.
  
 With USB we get:
  

 In this case no asynchronous jitter components as timing comes from the FPGA, but there is some data related components at -150dB. This is due to my very noisy Dell that I use for running the AP. If we were to use a mobile source these components would be much smaller - and eliminated with galvanic isolation.
  
 That said, I do not know of any other non Chord DAC (at any price) that has such low levels of measured jitter from the J-test 
  
 Rob


----------



## Arpiben

rob watts said:


> Sorry but you can't hope to measure Mojo's jitter performance using the ADC on your computer. All you will be measuring is noise pick-up within the PC, not Mojo at all.
> 
> Using an APX555 and the 24 bit J-test file at 48k I get with optical:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry but I never intended or pretended to measure the real jitter values with such!
  
 I even wrote, in bad english probably, the following:
_*Please do note that the test bench allows you to compare the differences of jitter depending on Mojo's input used or even compare USB cables in a Jitter point of view.*_
_*With a proper test equipment the Noise Floor here measured at around - 120dB should lower significantly.*_
  
 I wanted to show the differences between feeding Mojo with a standard USB cable vs an optical fiber in a noisy RF environement.
  
 Anyhow, thanks for the data you provided as well as this clarification for no misunderstandings.I perfectly understand your point.
 Best Regards.


----------



## Rob Watts

Cool, no problem. But it exposes the problem of measurements in that it just relates to that test gear at that time. Interpreting things can get tricky when the test equipment residual is the same as the unit being tested, and impossible when the test equipment is worse than the unit being tested.
  
 Rob


----------



## Rowethren

jmills8 said:


> Mojo portable storage.




Looks nice! But doesn't that move around a fair bit in transit? It doesn't look that tight against the Mojo. I would probably be tempted to pad it out with foam to keep everything stationery.


----------



## noobandroid

anyone has any pelican case that fits the fiio x5ii and mojo together with space for iem? suggest a pelican model


----------



## jmills8

rowethren said:


> Looks nice! But doesn't that move around a fair bit in transit? It doesn't look that tight against the Mojo. I would probably be tempted to pad it out with foam to keep everything stationery.


You are correct, in transit it will be in my hand but if its not I will place a soft towel on top of it or I can glue a foam cushion above the move under the lid.I travel 2 to 3 hrs a day so I usually listening to music on the go.



Foam but the towel seems to hold it in place better.


----------



## EagleWings

noobandroid said:


> anyone has any pelican case that fits the fiio x5ii and mojo together with space for iem? suggest a pelican model


 
  
 I have tried the entire micro-series line. I own a 1010, but I use it only to store my IEM.
  
 This input is based on the assumption that, you will be stacking the two devices; one on top of the other and, will be placing the IEM by the side, inside the case:
  
 -1010, 1015, 1020, and 1030 does not have sufficient Length & Width and will NOT work
  
 -1040 has sufficient Length & Width but will fall short in Height
  
 -1050 and 1060 should work fine with some extra space to store a cable or two
  
 -1060 has plenty of Length & Width and if you try, you could probably store 2 set of IEMs. If you are planning on getting the hard case for mojo, and you already have the X5ii in a leather case and additionally if you will be using Velcro to attach the devices, then all these will add some height and, you will be cutting it close in terms of height. But if you will be using the devices naked, the height shouldn't be a problem.
  
 -1050 has sufficient height, but because of the height, it also adds bulk. 1060 has a flatter form factor, while the 1050 has a more boxy form factor. Also you may want to add a padding or place towel inside the box to prevent the items from rattling when you travel.
  

  
_*The top one on the right is the 1060, the one in the middle is the 1050 and the bottom as you can see the label is the 1040*_


----------



## jmills8

eaglewings said:


> I have tried the entire micro-series line. I own a 1010, but I use it only to store my IEM.
> 
> This input is based on the assumption that, you will be stacking the two devices; one on top of the other and; will be placing the IEM by the side, inside the case:
> 
> ...


 Nice info, yes a small folded towel secures the Mojo/phone stack very well. Plus I can fit multiple iems with after market cables.


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

People,

Does using optical cable and headphone's cable in close proximity affect SQ? 

Does it also affect SQ if HP cables intersect with the upper part of the power cable of Macbook Pro (or any other device for that matter)? 

Does it affect SQ if my HP cables are also in close proximity to Mojo's body (I mean, being stacked over the device, not just being near)?

I would be happy if someone could explain to me from an electronics and sound engineering POV. Or point me to a reliable source. 

Cheers.


----------



## Torq

ngskgsnclwhmd9x said:


> People,
> 
> Does using optical cable and headphone's cable in close proximity affect SQ?
> 
> ...


 

 There's no interaction between an optical cable and any other device.  Your only concerns for a given optical cable is the bend radius (there are other concerns when _selecting_ an optical cable, but once you have one, how you bend it is the only thing that'll affect its performance).
  
 Just having cables that carry an electrical signal _crossing_ each other doesn't generally cause any issues and certainly not at the low voltages and currents employed in headphone audio systems.  If the cables were wound around each other (twisted), coiled up or coiled together then, yes, there are potential effects (from induction/inductance), but again the effect is going to be vanishingly small and it's hard to imagine it being audible.
  
 Read up on induction and transformers, and then EMI and RFI if you want specifics.


----------



## Arpiben

rob watts said:


> Cool, no problem. But it exposes the problem of measurements in that it just relates to that test gear at that time. Interpreting things can get tricky when the test equipment residual is the same as the unit being tested, and impossible when the test equipment is worse than the unit being tested.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Indeed no problem at all. I should not have posted it in a DAC thread as I admit it may be misleading, sorry for that.
 I fully agree with your remarks regarding interpretation's issues since we are dealing with the (DAC+ADC) not dissociable systrem even in my FFT spectrum usage.
 I really appreciate your informative posts and added technical points (Jitter at 0dB rare to see vs -60dB/-90dB). I really appreciate Mojo whatever its technical specifications are.
 In fact they are so good that it is difficult if not impossible to measure or compare without APX 555. How do you say in english, benchmark ? 
 Thks


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

torq said:


> There's no interaction between an optical cable and any other device.  Your only concerns for a given optical cable is the bend radius (there are other concerns when _selecting_ an optical cable, but once you have one, how you bend it is the only thing that'll affect its performance).
> 
> Just having cables that carry an electrical signal _crossing_ each other doesn't generally cause any issues and certainly not at the low voltages and currents employed in headphone audio systems.  If the cables were wound around each other (twisted), coiled up or coiled together then, yes, there are potential effects (from induction/inductance), but again the effect is going to be vanishingly small and it's hard to imagine it being audible.
> 
> Read up on induction and transformers, and then EMI and RFI if you want specifics.


 

 You're the man.


----------



## goone

http://fatwyre.com/mojo-leather-case/


----------



## canali

guys, aside from the nice fatwyre case earlier
 http://fatwyre.com/mojo-leather-case/
 that allows you to adjust the setting, and also be protective,
 are there any other cases that allow you to fit in another device, too, like an ipod touch or other
  for walking around portability?
  
 cheers


----------



## EagleWings

goone said:


> http://fatwyre.com/mojo-leather-case/


 
  


canali said:


> guys, aside from the nice fatwyre case earlier
> http://fatwyre.com/mojo-leather-case/
> that allows you to adjust the setting, and also be protective,
> are there any other cases that allow you to fit in another device, too, like an ipod touch or other
> ...


 
  
 Friends, that is actually the official case for Mojo from Chord themselves: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16830#post_12537810
 It appears to be a hard case with a leather accent based on the pictures. So far I have come across 3 other retailers who will ship the case once it becomes available soon (and 4 retailers if you include fatwyre.com)..
  
 1. Moon Audio (based out of US):
https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-case.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwhN-6BRCJsePgxru9iIwBEiQAI8rq8zzrcnX3Oj9fCS4VCXxswdqvIQhpcieT4cn7PGRT84MaAgo28P8HAQ
  
 2. Custom Cable (based out of UK and will ship to EU too):
http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/chord-mojo-case.html
  
 3. AudioVideo.com (based out of Poland):
http://audiovideo.com.pl/akcesoria/5311-futeral-chord-mojo-case.html
  
 Canali, there are 2 leather case options with the cut-outs:
  
 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Premium-Leather-Case-for-Chord-MOJO-/182157595561?hash=item2a697053a9:g:MoEAAOSw6wRXAKsz
  
 2. And then there is the Dignis case: http://dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=1&display_group=3
  
_**Please note that I personally have not tried these cases myself._


----------



## canali

thank you...appreciate it!
  
 Quote:


eaglewings said:


> Friends, please note, that is actually the official case for Mojo from Chord themselves: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16830#post_12537810
> It appears to be a hard case with a leather accent based on the pictures.. So far I have come across 3 other retailers who will ship the case once it becomes available soon (and 4 retailers if you include fatwyre.com)...
> 
> 1. Moon Audio (based out of US):
> ...


----------



## canali

my new rationale for keeping my
 iFi micro setup, dragonfly red and also buying a mojo.
  
 -keep dragonfly red***1* purely for _true portability_ as in walk around portability in my pocket with an ipod:
 has no bulk, is small, lightweight and thus wonderfully unobstrusive 
  
 -buy and keep mojo for those times when i want better sound sitting around for longer periods of time
 ..at a cafe...or at home as alternative to Ifi gig (below) when i don't want to hook things up...etc.
  
 -keep iFi micro iDSD->mercury cable->ipurifier 2->headphone tube amp as _desktop option.***_**2*
  
***1* can't wait for the day, prob in a few yrs as tech keeps progressing, when we'll get mojo sound
 in a dragonfly sized gizmo...it'll come no doubt.
  
 amazing how we can rationalize with our toys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
***2.*..but one headfier did suggest to listen strictly to the mojo for 2 weeks solid...then go back to listening
 to my other gear...some have said they're similar in sound (mojo and ifi micro...esp to tube amp)...others saying
 mojo wins the race.
  
 luckily i'm not ultra refined like many of you are in being able to 'hear/detect' things...am sure it's a skill set one
 can accquire....and i am attempting so....so mid fi is fine for me right now.


----------



## EagleWings

canali said:


> my new rationale....for keeping
> iFi micro setup, dragonfly red and also buying a mojo.
> 
> -keep dragonfly red** purely for _true portability_ as in walk around, with no bulk, lightweight and wonderfully unobstrusive
> ...


 
  
 Oh.. No doubt about that.. But by then, there will be a new toy in the size of Mojo, with much better performance, may be from Chord themselves and, we'll be back to square one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Just saying ..


----------



## canali

yup for sure!


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey Ho... 
Well excuse the picture quality, but I had little time in my lunch break... Anyway look what waited for me... 


The case fits perfectly and has a nice soft feel to it. 
I would call it a Rubber case wearing a nice leather suit... And I mean nice leather, first I thought there were no leather at all, because the structure of the leather is so fine that it almost fits the structure of the rubber...poor baby cows  
There is no artificial smell to it, like one could expect from a rubber case, with a nice soft touch. 

So much for first impressions. 
The inside is made of grey, soft suede... So more leather  

Cheers


----------



## EagleWings

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey Ho...
> Well excuse the picture quality, but I had little time in my lunch break... Anyway look what waited for me...
> 
> 
> ...




Nice. Thanks for sharing this. Now I can't wait for my case to arrive.


----------



## Wyd4

Listening to Damien Rice - B-Sides - Delicate via Mojo and Sony MDR Z7.
  
 Wow!!
  
 Though I wish people in the crowd would stop fidgeting, I keep looking to my right expecting my wife to be standing there.
  
 Meant ot be working but I am sitting here with my eyes closed listening haha.


----------



## music4mhell

wyd4 said:


> Listening to Damien Rice - B-Sides - Delicate via Mojo and Sony MDR Z7.
> 
> Wow!!
> 
> ...


 
 Sony MDR Z7 Vs. HD650, who will win ?


----------



## Wyd4

music4mhell said:


> Sony MDR Z7 Vs. HD650, who will win ?


 
  
 If I could only have 1, HD650 overall.
  
 However they are both very easy listening headphones with very different sounds overall.
  
 Both have a big bottom end, the z7 being bigger bottom end with deeper bass and the HD650 having a mid bass hump.
  
 The mid range on the HD650 is thicker and more textured, with the z7 being thin at times.
  
 The HD650 highs are dark and smooth but detailed.  The z7 highs are similarly thinner, and while probably less detailed the thinner sound makes them come across sharper sometimes.
  
 THis is just my take, others have different opinions.
  
 I actually find the z7 sounds more grand in its presentation than the HD650, sure the HD650 is open, but the z7 sounds like a concert hall.


----------



## music4mhell

wyd4 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Sony MDR Z7 Vs. HD650, who will win ?
> ...


 
 Thank you for quick reply and such detailed comparison.
 For time being, i can stick to my Mojo + HD650


----------



## rkt31

I am mainly into speaker system. when I bought Hugo I thought to give headphones a try so I bought shure srh940 which was a very good match . them I bought beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm version thinking that it would use the high voltage output of Hugo better ( I have fiio x3 2k which does not have enough output) then mojo released which o bought too as it offered mobility. since then I am using beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm with mojo and i would say this under $1000 combo (mojo and Beyer) is the best thing imho one can have for the price. I have used the combo for everything right from jazz to classical to Indian classical and movies , it does the magic with all. right now I am planning to make 8ohm 4inch full range driver diy speakers for directly driving through mojo's output. there may not be high volume but for transparenc's sake this can be a very good idea.


----------



## Racy

eaglewings said:


> Oh.. No doubt about that.. But by then, there will be a new toy in the size of Mojo, with much better performance, may be from Chord themselves and, we'll be back to square one  .. Just saying ..




Then We'll need to get Chord into Cyber enhancements, just to upgrade the relevant part of our ears and brain to appreciate how good the next thing actually is!


----------



## canali

my mojo will be in the mail shortly.
  
 question: for those using windows on their home desktop/laptop rigs, any enhancing music software to best enjoy the mojo?
 I use windows...not mac.
  
 i'm just exploring this now and have read from one poster who feels that _the mojo works best with bit perfect sources of music...._
 i'm streaming thru spotify 320 and tidal hifi 1400...also have itunes (500)
  
 for the road have an ipod.
  
 there are a number of these audio mgmt programs now, roon, jriver, signalyst etc.
 thing is: my collection and approach (alot of streaming) isn't huge or that sophisticated like many of you on here.
 ------------------------
  
*happy friday, happy weekend!*
  
 lastly I hope that you all enjoy this very celebratory video for a Friday...justin timberlake's _'can't stop the feeling'_
 ...isn't this, in the end, what we all want from all our music and devices: for them to move us in a great way?
 i'm no timberlake fan, but came across this on my tidal this morning..i'm loving it...sort of 
 reminds me of michael jackson's classic 'black or white' video in how he used so many of us regular folks to make it so special.
  
 heck i've watched it a good 1/2 dozen times now with my morning coffee...definitely grew on me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
_a few of his lines reflect chord's egalitarian philosophy of the mojo imo:_
_*''i got that sunshine in my pocket, got that good soul in my feet, feel that hot blood in my body...''.*_


----------



## Hansotek

canali said:


> my mojo will be in the mail shortly.
> 
> question: for those using windows on their home desktop/laptop rigs, any enhancing music software to best enjoy the mojo?
> i'm just exploring this now and have read from one poster who feels that _the mojo works best with bit perfect sources of music...._
> ...



If you are a Mac user, Amarra for Tidal offers some nice improvements for your streaming needs. The interface is mediocre, but the sound itself is noticeably clearer, more spacious and more transparent overall.


----------



## Delayeed

Was wondering which would be better. Chord Mojo -> Lyr2 (SolidState) -> Ether C / Chord Mojo -> Liquid Spark -> Ether C.


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> Was wondering which would be better. Chord Mojo -> Lyr2 (SolidState) -> Ether C / Chord Mojo -> Liquid Spark -> Ether C.




Mojo -> Liquid Carbon -> ETHER C


----------



## Delayeed

x relic x said:


> Mojo -> Liquid Carbon -> ETHER C


 
 haha so I've heard, unfortunately I don't have the money to buy it right now.


----------



## jmills8

delayeed said:


> haha so I've heard, unfortunately I don't have the money to buy it right now.


Dont have the MONEEEEEY? How can you play the game if you dont have the moneeeeeey? Dont eat, dont go on vacations, dont go on dates, game on !


----------



## Delayeed

jmills8 said:


> Dont have the MONEEEEEY? How can you play the game if you dont have the moneeeeeey? Dont eat, dont go on vacations, dont go on dates, game on !


 
 Roger that.


----------



## maxh22

delayeed said:


> Was wondering which would be better. Chord Mojo -> Lyr2 (SolidState) -> Ether C / Chord Mojo -> Liquid Spark -> Ether C.


 
 How does the Ether C sound with just the Mojo?


----------



## Delayeed

maxh22 said:


> How does the Ether C sound with just the Mojo?


 
 Insanely good. Tonal balance spot on for me (VERY neutral) The resolution and smoothness is also fantastic. Really nothing bad to say about the combo. I found the drums especially very realistic, like they were literally inside my head with extremely clear picture. Just hearing people loving the Mojo->Liquid Carbon and Liquid Spark makes me curious and want to upgrade even though I really don't need to at all.


----------



## maxh22

delayeed said:


> Insanely good. Tonal balance spot on for me (VERY neutral) The resolution and smoothness is also fantastic. Really nothing bad to say about the combo. I found the drums especially very realistic, like they were literally inside my head with extremely clear picture. Just hearing people loving the Mojo->Liquid Carbon and Liquid Spark makes me curious and want to upgrade even though I really don't need to at all.


 
 I tried pairing Mojo with the Valhalla 2 and didn't like the sound at all. Not only was the sound less transparent but the synergy was bad as well. I gave it to my friend to listen and he confirmed what I already knew. From what I understand, people who pair the Mojo with great headphone amps may receive a more authoritative or different sound at a cost of transparancy but after testing it with the HD 700,HE 400i, HD 800, and recently the 600hm Beyer T1 it left me very satasfied and gave out a nice and powerful 3D image.


----------



## AudioBear

I use Mojo-> PM-3 and Mojo->HD 800 S.  I don't believe that Mojo needs any external amp because it has lots of power.  I tried my Liquid Carbon  (which is an outstanding amp) inserted between the Mojo and those headphones and honestly couldn't tell any significant difference.  While this is a highly subjective test since I didn't balance volumes to within 0.1dB, I concluded Mojo didn't need to be amped.  This has led me to wonder if people who hear a difference have succumbed to expectation bias.  A tube amp or any amp with its own sonic signature would obviously change the outcome.  But that's not the Liquid Carbon.  I find it just disappears and makes the music sound like music like I want it to do.  Given that character, it should not be surprising that with the cans I tested I didn't hear any difference.  Bottom line: just let Mojo do it's thing.


----------



## musiclvr

I'm loving the synergy between the Mojo and the Focal Spirit Pros.....simply incredible!


----------



## jlbrach

the need for an amp with mojo vaies depending on the cans you use....the HD800s doesnt need an external amp but the HE1000 does and the LCD-4 is an absolute must


----------



## CNB3

I had issues with (it was too loose and kept falling out), and believe I've now lost, the usb cable that came with my mojo - have since been using a different random one, that came with my kindle - prob not the most high quality cable! 

Does the usb cable make much of a sound quality difference?

Possibly related issue - I often use the Mojo with my iPhone (6S) or iPad (Air 2nd gen) (with the apple CCK) and with both of them I frequently get error messages saying accessory not supported, or device draws too much power, and I have to repeatedly unplug and plug back in the CCK until it works again (and then try very hard not to jiggle the connection). Needless to say, really impaired my ability to use the Mojo for actual mobile joy. Any thoughts on why that is? Could it be due to the probably crappy kindle usb cord? I don't recall the problem happening with the original mojo usb cable. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Mython

cnb3 said:


> I had issues with (it was too loose and kept falling out), and believe I've now lost, the usb cable that came with my mojo - have since been using a different random one, that came with my kindle - prob not the most high quality cable!
> 
> Does the usb cable make much of a sound quality difference?
> 
> ...


 
  
  

There was a spate of people reporting the 'device drawing too much power' issue, going as far back as (iirc) the iPhone 4 (long before Mojo was born!), after certain iOS updates. I don't know what Apple modified in iOS - whether it was a message-triggering threshold being lowered or a change in power-management strategy, or perhaps some other factor, I don't know.
  

You also mentioned that your connector was loose and kept falling out - it's not hard to see how this might influence an iDevice into saying 'device not supported'
  

Some low-quality cables have a resistance that is high-enough to cause problems (especially with charging) - but your remarks about your iDevice(s) claiming too much power is being drawn are curious, as Mojo shouldn't be drawing any power from them.
  

I would actually begin troubleshooting your situation by trying another CCK, as some people have reported definite issues with their CCKs, even though they are genuine Apple CCKs. Additionally, try to find a reasonably decent quality USB cable - needn't be an expensive one, but at least a branded one.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

hansotek said:


> If you are a Mac user, Amarra for Tidal offers some nice improvements for your streaming needs. The interface is mediocre, but the sound itself is noticeably clearer, more spacious and more transparent overall.




What exactly does Amarra do that improves the sound quality? Considering Tidal has an "exclusive" mode that bypasses OSX and talks directly to the Mojo, I assumed that meant it would be bit perfect.


----------



## Currawong

dexter morgan said:


> hansotek said:
> 
> 
> > If you are a Mac user, Amarra for Tidal offers some nice improvements for your streaming needs. The interface is mediocre, but the sound itself is noticeably clearer, more spacious and more transparent overall.
> ...


 

 I use Audirvana with Tidal. While the exclusive or other modes are all bit perfect, these programs, by accessing the USB connection direct, supposedly eliminate all the USB negotiation, throttling and other things that go on apart from sending audio. Since the USB receiver on the other end, having to do less processing, generates and injects less electrical noise into the DAC, the sound quality is supposed to improve.


----------



## pinoyman

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey Ho...
> Well excuse the picture quality, but I had little time in my lunch break... Anyway look what waited for me...
> 
> 
> ...


 

 is this a case or is it a new model of the CHORD mojO?


----------



## bytor33

delayeed said:


> I found the drums especially very realistic, like they were literally inside my head with extremely clear picture.




I thought the same thing, it completely changed how I hear drums now. 

And I know how you feel about wanting to try the liquid spark or carbon. It's tempting, but honestly I think it's probably better to just save for a bigger upgrade someday that gives a more noticeable increase in overall sound quality.


----------



## audi0nick128

pinoyman said:


> is this a case or is it a new model of the CHORD mojO?




No new version of Mojo, it's just the official Case from Chord. 

Last night I had Mojo running inside the case connected to my Riva turbo x, I ran it 5 clicks down from line level and after several hours the case was only a little bit warm... So good news for all of you fearing to get burned by Mojo  

Cheers


----------



## pinoyman

audi0nick128 said:


> No new version of Mojo, it's just the official Case from Chord.
> 
> Last night I had Mojo running inside the case connected to my Riva turbo x, I ran it 5 clicks down from line level and after several hours the case was only a little bit warm... So good news for all of you fearing to get burned by Mojo
> 
> ...


 

 thanks.
 i just found about it just now.


----------



## Mozartaudio

Mojo is an amazing piece of gear.
The primary use for me is with headphones but I like also a combination with my Genelec 8351 when connected analog; reclocked with my Mutec.


----------



## bmichels

MOJO + DHC interconnect waiting patiently to work with my SHURE KSE1500. This will be a neat 3 pcs brick 






In the mean time I am using AK100+MOJO with my HE-X with my just received DHC Cable.


----------



## spook76

bmichels said:


> MOJO + DHC interconnect with waiting patiently my SHURE KSE1500. This will be a neat 3 pcs brick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the Mojo/KSE1500 combination is truly beautiful because both Chord and Shure prize transient response as a cornerstone of audio enjoyment.


----------



## Mython

spook76 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 And yet, bizarrely, Shure felt compelled to force an unnecessary DAC into the KSE1500 product. That really irritates me.


----------



## spook76

mython said:


> And yet, bizarrely, Shure felt compelled to force an unnecessary DAC into the KSE1500 product. That really irritates me.



I only engage the DAC when flying to minimize my portable stack. One look at the design of the KSE DAC/amp (a simple USB/ line in switch, an analog pad and analog input) and I believe you can see Shure engineers understood most would use an analog input. I look on the addition of the DAC as a nice little extra.


----------



## Mython

Well, DAC notwithstanding, I don't doubt that the KS1500 sounds great with acoustic recordings. I look forward to hearing it one day.


----------



## bmichels

spook76 said:


> I think the Mojo/KSE1500 combination is truly beautiful because both Chord and Shure prize transient response as a cornerstone of audio enjoyment.




Is *MOJO*+ KSE1500 better than *HUGO*+KSE1500 ??


----------



## spook76

bmichels said:


> Is MOJO+ KSE1500 better than HUGO+KSE1500 ??



In my opinion (although anything anyone posts is their opinion) yes. The slight warmth of the Mojo pairs really well with the KSE. The Hugo comes across as more clinical paired with the KSE1500.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

currawong said:


> I use Audirvana with Tidal. While the exclusive or other modes are all bit perfect, these programs, by accessing the USB connection direct, supposedly eliminate all the USB negotiation, throttling and other things that go on apart from sending audio. Since the USB receiver on the other end, having to do less processing, generates and injects less electrical noise into the DAC, the sound quality is supposed to improve.




Thanks Currawong for the explanation


----------



## Mython

This will not be relevant to most Mojo users, but for the few of you who are interested in Rob's ADC project, you might care to *read this*


----------



## canali

And what of windows users...aside from $$$ 
roon...anything?



dexter morgan said:


> What exactly does Amarra do that improves the sound quality? Considering Tidal has an "exclusive" mode that bypasses OSX and talks directly to the Mojo, I assumed that meant it would be bit perfect.


----------



## shuto77

delayeed said:


> Roger that.




Yeah, relationships are the number two driver of the second-hand personal audio market (after upgrade-itis).


----------



## markkr

I've been on a head-fi hiatus for about 5yrs... Picked up a mojo last week and OMG!! Damn hobby has it's claws into me again.

Using JHAUDIO Roxanne customs with it, and in love


----------



## Mython

markkr said:


> I've been on a head-fi hiatus for about 5yrs... Picked up a mojo last week and OMG!! Damn hobby has it's claws into me again.
> 
> Using JHAUDIO Roxanne customs with it, and in love


 
  
  
 My advice is to be very careful that no-one ever tells you about Rob's TOTL DAC, '*DAVE*'.
  
  
 Ooops...


----------



## maxh22

Saw a Mojo today at the Spring headfi meet. It was used alongiside a Stax combo. I also tried it with other headphones that were around.


----------



## Paulus XII

Just found out that with the Mojo, EQ won't work with Deezer or Spotify (Android 6). Is there a solution for this? Any EQ you have tested that works?


----------



## jmills8

paulus xii said:


> Just found out that with the Mojo, EQ won't work with Deezer or Spotify (Android 6). Is there a solution for this? Any EQ you have tested that works?


Love EQing the Mojo,but I doing it with the music I put on my phone and eqing in with N7 player.


----------



## Mython

Sometimes, late at night, I find myself listening to music in languages I can't understand - _but there's some great musicianship in some of them..._
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8NkR2csotg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nsxbrO5t60
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYVIHYXAcCs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSX_IBUYSLs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJkUXEHCeuw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCbLfmxSt4o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVUKh3mSLgo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfM85JlNLcM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnYan4E3FTM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYbvUnTQH_k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI2XuIOW3gM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwk9KEPcovU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cTiDTedAkk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZbyAPE32aI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQlFOX0YKlQ (I can understand this one)
  
  
_Instrumental:_
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQYceYMLYDc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7F6fgDr-u8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecOrBqQAuXg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWUZFm04KJ8
  
  
.


----------



## Mython

tg04 said:


> This terrific little over-achiever has already garnered a lot of praise here and in the audio press after only about 6 months in production.  I am using it to listen to music stored on my PC hard drive at home only and in the following manner:
> 
> 1.       1. As a USB headphone DAC/amp powering my IEMs (Thinksound MS01).  The Mojo performs brilliantly and to use an old cliché I have instantly “acquired a whole new music library” and it really is true.  I love to listen to the DSD files I have (some downloads and some PS3 rips of SACD discs) in DSD as opposed to converted to PCM but what impresses the most is the conventional CD ripped to uncompressed WAV.  At this point, using the Mojo, I really feel there’s no valid argument for DSD or Hirez.  MQA sounds fab too.  Highly recommended.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyd4

mython said:


> Sometimes, late at night, I find myself listening to music in languages I can't understand - _but there's some great musicianship in some of them..._
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8NkR2csotg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nsxbrO5t60
> ...


 
  
 WOW some great stuff there.

 Thank you.


----------



## Jimmy101

Can anyone give a quick comparison to the HifiM8? I would like a smaller alternative


----------



## musiclvr

jimmy101 said:


> Can anyone give a quick comparison to the HifiM8? I would like a smaller alternative




Sure, I'll give it a go. 

The Mojo has sweeter; more extended treble, mids are more forward, and the Bass region is quicker while extending deeper. 

The HIFiM8 XL4 (w/IEM Mod for a blacker noise floor) is distinctly uncolored in that everything is in its place with a darker signature compared to the Mojo. The HiFiM8 has the Tone Controls though that are quite effective/useful to get the right balance/synergy with whatever HP/iem. The Ohm selector switch is really cool too as it has a damping like effect on certain HP's. 

Battery life is roughly the same on each. I do appreciate that I can play my XLR balanced/1/4in terminated HP's on the HiFiM8 with out an adapter too. The HiFiM8 does do Optical out too.

I find that the HiFiM8 brings out the sibilance more readily in brighter headphones. Again the HiFiM8 is not a bright sounding amp/dac but compared the Mojo it can sound ever so slightly.....grainy???? 

Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Dear friends and fellow music lovers,
  
 I recently bought an AK240SS. To be honest not sure what the fuss is about. Its ok nothing special.
 Anyway im thinking of buying a Chord Mojo to pair with an S7 edge. Will i be able to playback native DSD?
  
 What kind of cable do i need to get it to work and what would you recommend?
  
 Many thanks


----------



## NPWS

princeofegypt said:


> Dear friends and fellow music lovers,
> 
> I recently bought an AK240SS. To be honest not sure what the fuss is about. Its ok nothing special.
> Anyway im thinking of buying a Chord Mojo to pair with an S7 edge. Will i be able to playback native DSD?
> ...


 
 yes, you'll need usb audio player pro or Onkyo HF Player app in s7e and micro b to micro b cable while connecting to mojo


----------



## McClelland

I've searched the thread and may have missed commentary about this or specific info in the opening posts. I don't have numbers but it has been my impression that when experimenting with using my iPhone 6 as a source through the Mojo into the Aux input to a car stereo, I've drained the Mojo battery more quickly than when listening through HPs.  Would this be the case?


----------



## shultzee

jimmy101 said:


> Can anyone give a quick comparison to the HifiM8? I would like a smaller alternative


 

 I had the hifim8 previously and really don't think it was in the same league as the mojo.  I also picked up a rf noise from iPhone 6 to Hifim8.  Tried a number of different things and never did solve it.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Guys can the Mojo do native DSD?


----------



## noobandroid

princeofegypt said:


> Guys can the Mojo do native DSD?


 
 with proper configs, yes, i think so, based on the LED is white


----------



## noobandroid

mcclelland said:


> I've searched the thread and may have missed commentary about this or specific info in the opening posts. I don't have numbers but it has been my impression that when experimenting with using my iPhone 6 as a source through the Mojo into the Aux input to a car stereo, I've drained the Mojo battery more quickly than when listening through HPs.  Would this be the case?


 
 if you set it by pressing both volume and then power on, yes, it drains faster


----------



## Paulus XII

Does anybody knows if the Mojo will work with PowerAmp Alpha on Android 5? I mean EQ and stuff?


----------



## noobandroid

paulus xii said:


> Does anybody knows if the Mojo will work with PowerAmp Alpha on Android 5? I mean EQ and stuff?


 
 it will but it will not have "true" signal, as android native upsample will occur first


----------



## jmills8

noobandroid said:


> it will but it will not have "true" signal, as android native upsample will occur first


I used uapp and various other players and a few of the other players sounds equal to or better than uapp.


----------



## noobandroid

jmills8 said:


> I used uapp and various other players and a few of the other players sounds equal to or better than uapp.


 
 i still believe UAPP for the true USB out bypassing android upsample


----------



## Slaphead

princeofegypt said:


> Guys can the Mojo do native DSD?




It will do DSD, but only over DoP (DSD over PCM), a fudge develped by dCS to get DSD data to the DAC without having to support any additional data exchange protocols

Even then I have a suspicion that DSD is converted to PCM within the DAC itself before final processing - I stress this is just a suspicion, and the man himself would need to answer that conclusively.

For what it's worth I really don't think that DSD is anything like the hype that surrounds it, and quite frankly for most things PCM is superior IMO.


----------



## jmills8

noobandroid said:


> i still believe UAPP for the true USB out bypassing android upsample


I cant argue with beliefs. I do like uaap but its EQ sounds bad.


----------



## noobandroid

jmills8 said:


> I cant argue with beliefs. I do like uaap but its EQ sounds bad.


 
 the EQ on UAPP is quite limited, but i dont ever use EQ on anything, but that's just me


----------



## Jimmy101

musiclvr said:


> Sure, I'll give it a go.
> 
> The Mojo has sweeter; more extended treble, mids are more forward, and the Bass region is quicker while extending deeper.
> 
> ...




Thnx. The noise floor with the SE floor with some music. i.e. Quiet jazz and solo classical.
I don't want to fo the iem mod so I'm looking for an altertanitive but don't want to sacrifice SQ


----------



## surfratt

Stupid question, but I need your help.  I am new to this realm and am going to buy a Chord Hugo.  I am a Mac OS X and IOS user.  I have Flac files on my MacBook Pro and I do not know how to get them on my IPhone 6 and into my Onkyo HF app.  What do I do?  I can't just drag and drop, iTunes won't let me.  When I google, I see a bunch of apps and ads and don't know if they are good, or work or ...  Please help.


----------



## spook76

surfratt said:


> Stupid question, but I need your help.  I am new to this realm and am going to buy a Chord Hugo.  I am a Mac OS X and IOS user.  I have Flac files on my MacBook Pro and I do not know how to get them on my IPhone 6 and into my Onkyo HF app.  What do I do?  I can't just drag and drop, iTunes won't let me.  When I google, I see a bunch of apps and ads and don't know if they are good, or work or ...  Please help.


 

 I private messaged you as the answer to your question will be rather involved and I do not want the thread utterly derailed.


----------



## Arpiben

mython said:


> Sometimes, late at night, I find myself listening to music in languages I can't understand - _but there's some great musicianship in some of them..._
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8NkR2csotg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nsxbrO5t60
> ...


 

 Thanks @myhon.
_ "some great musicianship in some of them..."  _The musicians and singers are among the top ones in their genders Fado & Flamenco music.
 What is nice in those shared lists is that you sometimes discover some gems you never heard before; Thks again.
 I must also say that before having Mojo ( or a quality DAC) this was not my favourite type of music.But now it is a pleasure to listen to the complex game of voices & cords
 Cheers


----------



## rkt31

Martin Taylor on Linn records is a great listen on mojo !


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Im thinking of buying the Mojo what is the best quality cable available to connect it to my S7 edge please?
  
 Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mython

princeofegypt said:


> Im thinking of buying the Mojo what is the best quality cable available to connect it to my S7 edge please?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


 
  
 Please read the section entitled *'Connecting Mojo to OTG (microUSB) devices > *USB OTG Cables for use with Mojo*'*,  in *post #3*, where you'll find several USB cable options (and a heap of other useful Mojo information).
  
 The Forza Audio Works cable is a popular premium option (although I wish it had right-angled plugs, instead of straight ones, so that it would exert less leverage on Mojos microUSB socket)
  
 Be careful you order a cable with the correct connectors on it, for your phone (I think S7 edge has a normal microUSB port, but do please check in case it's USB Type-C).
  
  
 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=55
  
  
*(Click image to enlarge)*


----------



## aangen

Never mind.


----------



## Mython

aangen said:


> On the last few pages every link results in me getting an http://api.viglink.com/api/click?followed by all sorts of garbage and the link doesn't work,
> If I cut and paste the link it works fine, if i click on it all sorts of nonsense happens. Links on earlier pages of this thread work fine.
> 
> I have studied the issue and I do not believe its on my end. I understand if you think it is on my end but again, I do not believe it is.
> ...


 
  
  
 It seems to happen on Head-fi, periodically (happened to me a few weeks ago)
  
 My guess is that the server is re-parsing the website data, on a global basis, or something similar. Basically, server maintenance of some description.


----------



## aangen

I found this link:
 http://www.viglink.com/opt-out/
  
 and it ended the problem. Perhaps it was on my end.


----------



## Paulus XII

arpiben said:


> I must also say that before having Mojo ( or a quality DAC) this was not my favourite type of music.But now it is a pleasure to listen to the complex game of voices & cords
> Cheers


 
  
 Thats the magic of the Mojo. Same has been happening to me. Still wondering how would the considerably cheaper iFi Micro IDAC2 compete.


----------



## x RELIC x

paulus xii said:


> Thats the magic of the Mojo. Same has been happening to me. Still wondering how would the considerably cheaper iFi Micro IDAC2 compete.




It can't _IMO_. I won the iDAC2 in a Head Fi contest and although it's a relatively good DAC it just sounded too exaggerated to my ears. Digititus is what I hear from the iDAC2. Sure, it plays all the buzz word compliant DSD and sampling rates, but it's sound is unnaturally wide with little depth in comparison to the Mojo, and the reproduction of notes isn't as real to me. It sounds impressively detailed (not more detail than Mojo) at first but doesn't feel natural in comparison to the Mojo, and after a short time I feel fatigued listening to the iDAC2. To me the iDAC2 represents the end of the spectrum that is opposite of what I look for in a DAC. Of course others love that presentation so of course YMMV.


----------



## Paulus XII

x relic x said:


> It can't _IMO_. I won the iDAC2 in a Head Fi contest and although it's a relatively good DAC it just sounded too exaggerated to my ears. Digititus is what I hear from the iDAC2. Sure, it plays all the buzz word compliant DSD and sampling rates, but it's sound is unnaturally wide with little depth in comparison to the Mojo, and the reproduction of notes isn't as real to me. It sounds impressively detailed (not more detail than Mojo) at first but doesn't feel natural in comparison to the Mojo, and after a short time I feel fatigued listening to the iDAC2. To me the iDAC2 represents the end of the spectrum that is opposite of what I look for in a DAC. Of course others love that presentation so of course YMMV.


 
  
 Nice impressions. Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## canali

excuse me if this is old...but i'm considering new cans (ie audeze sine vs my current sony mdr 7520)
 and one poster was talking of the mojo with the new Audeze portable Sine.
  

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/3/32/100x100px-LS-327fa6b8_Facebook_logo.png[/img]
 
Audeze
*Sponsor: Audeze*



 
offline
 
200 Posts. Joined 5/2009
Location: Costa Mesa. CA
 


*We use it all the time..even for testing internally. It sounds awesome.*


----------



## Wyd4

Sine and mojo are a great combination


----------



## canali

thanks...considering a replacement of the sony mdr 7520 cans for portable so i am looking at the audeze sine
 ...that said, however, despite being an older model the sony 7520s still kick.
  
 but you know how we are on here: tech is always evolving so it's fun to try the new and current, too.
  
  btw my mojo is in the mail, coming from Spain....so no longer to live vicariously on this thread.


----------



## warrior1975

Sony EX800st (7550) sound quite good with the Mojo. One of my favorite combinations.


----------



## Madskull

Guys would this device be viable as a desktop amp/DAC as well?
  
 Please note that I am a heavy computer user and spend over 6-8 hours a day on my PC! (Gaming - Movies and Shows - Music)
  
 Thanks!


----------



## gonzfi

A bit of advice needed from the community: I have come to the conclusion that the best results I get from my mojo are when hooking up my s7 via otg usb. Better than my x5ii via coax. So what does anyone recommend is the best dap with USB out so that I can also connect it to mojo and get similar results. I quite like the look of the Sony zx-2....


----------



## Mython

gonzfi said:


> A bit of advice needed from the community: I have come to the conclusion that the best results I get from my mojo are when hooking up my s7 via otg usb. Better than my x5ii via coax. So what does anyone recommend is the best dap with USB out so that I can also connect it to mojo and get similar results. I quite like the look of the Sony zx-2....


 
  
 Unfortunately, although they work very well as transports, the Sonys have _terrible_ battery life when using their digital-output functionality, to a DAC-Amp


----------



## pr0b3r

How do you properly configure a FiiO X3ii + Mojo rig to play 128 or 256 DSD? I've tried to play both files but failed. The X3ii says the file is unsupported. However, the 128 DSD plays well on the X3ii native DAC. I believe the Mojo can handle up to 256 DSD, right?

 I guess it's my lack of knowledge and proper reading about the Mojo.


----------



## music4mhell

pr0b3r said:


> How do you properly configure a FiiO X3ii + Mojo rig to play 128 or 256 DSD? I've tried to play both files but failed. The X3ii says the file is unsupported. However, the 128 DSD plays well on the X3ii native DAC. I believe the Mojo can handle up to 256 DSD, right?
> 
> I guess it's my lack of knowledge and proper reading about the Mojo.


 
DSD: DSD64, DSD128 (.iso&.dsf & .dff);
This is the description mentioned on FIIO website,
Link :
  
 http://fiio.net/en/products/39/parameters


----------



## pr0b3r

music4mhell said:


> DSD: DSD64, DSD128 (.iso&.dsf & .dff);
> This is the description mentioned on FIIO website,
> Link :
> 
> http://fiio.net/en/products/39/parameters


 
  
 For the 256, yes I understand. But even the 128 won't even play when Mojo is connected. Otherwise, 128 plays smoothly on X3ii as native. I was thinking maybe I need to configure something on the X3ii to make 128 play when Mojo is attached.


----------



## batracom

Does anyone know whether the official case is now in stock at any UK stockist? Many, if not all, still seem to be at pre order


----------



## x RELIC x

pr0b3r said:


> For the 256, yes I understand. But even the 128 won't even play when Mojo is connected. Otherwise, 128 plays smoothly on X3ii as native. I was thinking maybe I need to configure something on the X3ii to make 128 play when Mojo is attached.




Presuming you have the proper coaxial cable with the TRRS plug on the X3ii end you'll need to select coaxial S/PDIF to output DoP in the System Settings on the X3ii. If your X3ii firmware version doesn't have this option you need to update to the latest 2.0 firmware found here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n3m650d014nzse0/X3II-FW2.0.zip?dl=0

The Mojo only accepts DSD through DoP. It works fine with the X5ii and it should be the same for the X3ii up to DSD supported by the FiiO units.


----------



## rkt31

can anybody suggest a cheap dap with optical out for mojo ? fiio x7 and ibasso dx80 are expensive and lotoo paw is not available in India.


----------



## harpo1

rkt31 said:


> can anybody suggest a cheap dap with optical out for mojo ? fiio x7 and ibasso dx80 are expensive and lotoo paw is not available in India.


 
 FiiO X3ii.  Never mind I thought you had digital out not optical.


----------



## Ike1985

mython said:


> Please read the section entitled *'Connecting Mojo to OTG (microUSB) devices > *USB OTG Cables for use with Mojo*'*,  in *post #3*, where you'll find several USB cable options (and a heap of other useful Mojo information).
> 
> The Forza Audio Works cable is a popular premium option (although I wish it had right-angled plugs, instead of straight ones, so that it would exert less leverage on Mojos microUSB socket)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Seems to have no RF/EMI blocking capabilities.  I'm currently im the market for a good microb to microb cable for my S7 edge as well-with built in and end to end EMI/RF shielding.  I would think this would be the main selling point of a cable like this, who cares if the highs are better when you hear beep pop fizzle and crack all day.  If anyone knows any cables that actually stop or nearly completely mute EMI/FR and are microb to microb, I would like to know.  I'm currently attaching several ferrites but would prefer a more elegant and packable sheathed cable.


----------



## Mython

ike1985 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I know what you mean...
  
  
 It's irritating that there are so many cable companies producing specialist cables like this, often with substantial mark-ups, yet almost none of them seem to take RF shielding seriously, and very few of them take connector leverage seriously, either (how far the connector projects from the microUSB socket or Lightning socket, thus increasing the risk of damage to the socket and/or circuitboard).
  
 If anyone finds a decent quality shielded audiophile cable suited for stacking with Mojo (and preferably with right-angled connectors), I'll gladly post it in post #3.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Is this any good?
  
 https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html


----------



## Ike1985

princeofegypt said:


> Is this any good?
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html


 
  
 what is the "double layer shield"? I'd need to know more about that before I could say if it did anything for EMI/RF.


----------



## uzi2

princeofegypt said:


> Is this any good?
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html


 

 The "form fit" looks great, but you would need to specify which way up you wanted the USB connectors as there is no standard for phones and even the Hugo (pictured) has it's USB sockets mounted in different ways for different models.


----------



## Arpiben

ike1985 said:


> what is the "double layer shield"? I'd need to know more about that before I could say if it did anything for EMI/RF.


 
  
 Maybe it will help:
  

Single shield cables (sometimes called ScTP) have the lightest available shield
Double-shield cables usually have both a foil and braid shield and can provide better protection against EMI/RFI as well as reduce the chance of problems with frequent movement
 
 Rgds.


----------



## audi0nick128

ike1985 said:


> Seems to have no RF/EMI blocking capabilities.  I'm currently im the market for a good microb to microb cable for my S7 edge as well-with built in and end to end EMI/RF shielding.  I would think this would be the main selling point of a cable like this, who cares if the highs are better when you hear beep pop fizzle and crack all day.  If anyone knows any cables that actually stop or nearly completely mute EMI/FR and are microb to microb, I would like to know.  I'm currently attaching several ferrites but would prefer a more elegant and packable sheathed cable.




All I can say is that I never had any problems with RF / EMI whatsoever. I have to say that I almost always listen in flight mode (plus ultra Energie Save mode) and I recall that you share the opinion that flight mode heavily improves SQ, but I can understand as well that some times you want / need to listen while not in flight mode. 
I remember someone posted a pic with a FAW cable with ferrit chokes implemented. 
Don't take my word for it, just send Matt an email, I am sure he will make a Cable how you want to have it. 
Just received my analog 3.5mm to 3.5mm to connect Mojo to Riva turbo x and it really improved SQ a lot. 

Cheers


----------



## PLUSSOUND

mython said:


>


 
  
 We offer shielded cables for IEMs, Headphones, and interconnects. Here's how it look like internally:


----------



## Mython

plussound said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
  
 Unfortunately, your website doesn't appear to list anything like the type of cable I was referring to:
  

MicroUSB - to - MicroUSB    (for example, to connect an Android smartphone to Mojo)
  

Lightning - to - MicroUSB (including an integrated Apple MFI/CCK chip)    (for example, to connect an iDevice to Mojo, without needing a seperate CCK)


----------



## PLUSSOUND

mython said:


> Unfortunately, your website doesn't appear to list anything like the type of cable I was referring to:
> 
> 
> MicroUSB - to - MicroUSB    (for example, to connect an Android smartphone to Mojo)
> ...


 

 Micro USB connectors are currently out of stock, but we should have them soon.
  
 As for Lightning to Micro USB, we have the MFI manufacturer license, and is something we are looking into.


----------



## Mython

If you can produce something similar to these, in your shielded wire _(ideally with right-angled plugs, so as to minimise the strain upon Mojos microUSB socket)_, then please post some pics and links, when you can, and I'll gladly add them to *post #3*
  
  
 To connect Mojo to Android devices:

  
  
 To connect Mojo to iDevices:


----------



## BB 808

plussound said:


> Micro USB connectors are currently out of stock, but we should have them soon.
> 
> As for Lightning to Micro USB, we have the MFI manufacturer license, and is something we are looking into.



If you can get apple approval to make a lightning to micro usb MFI cable I will buy it.


----------



## EagleWings

Say, I were to build a Fiio X3ii to Mojo co-axial cable myself and, I am planning on using a *TRS* connector, instead of a *TS* connector on the Mojo end, would the *‘S’* on the TRS still be the *Ground*? 
  
_It looks like Moon-Audio and Uranus are using the TRS plus instead of the TS plug:_
*Uranus:* http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18000#post_12601553
*Moon Audio:* http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/15570#post_12489847


----------



## x RELIC x

eaglewings said:


> Say, I were to build a Fiio X3ii to Mojo co-axial cable myself and, I am planning on using a *TRS* connector, instead of a *TS* connector on the Mojo end, would the *‘S’* on the TRS still be the *Ground*?
> 
> _It looks like Moon-Audio and Uranus are using the TRS plus instead of the TS plug:_
> *Uranus:* http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18000#post_12601553
> ...




Since using a TRS on the Mojo end I would think the R needs to be ground and S is ignored. I would think there is no pin in the Mojo jack in the S position on a TRS cable. That's what I would bet on, but if I'm wrong you can re-solder.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-usb-cable.html

Anyone using this for MacBook to Mojo? If so, noticeable change?


----------



## markkr

I ordered one this afternoon


----------



## markkr

peter hyatt said:


> https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-usb-cable.html
> 
> Anyone using this for MacBook to Mojo? If so, noticeable change?



I ordered one this afternoon


----------



## PLUSSOUND

eaglewings said:


> Say, I were to build a Fiio X3ii to Mojo co-axial cable myself and, I am planning on using a *TRS* connector, instead of a *TS* connector on the Mojo end, would the *‘S’* on the TRS still be the *Ground*?
> 
> _It looks like Moon-Audio and Uranus are using the TRS plus instead of the TS plug:_
> *Uranus:* http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18000#post_12601553
> ...


 
  
 Actually, both R and S would need to be ground for it to work properly.
  


x relic x said:


> Since using a TRS on the Mojo end I would think the R needs to be ground and S is ignored. I would think there is no pin in the Mojo jack in the S position on a TRS cable. That's what I would bet on, but if I'm wrong you can re-solder.


----------



## rkt31

has anybody tried foobar for android ? does it support external dac ?


----------



## noobandroid

rkt31 said:


> has anybody tried foobar for android ? does it support external dac ?



my guess is native upsampling will occur


----------



## headmanPL

anwer said:


> How does the lifatec cable compare to the QED performance cable?


 

 Can't comment on lifatec. I can say that when I bought 1xQED performance cable, solely for the Mojo, I was so impressed, I replaced all my digital cables in my home setup with QED!


----------



## Ike1985

plussound said:


> Actually, both R and S would need to be ground for it to work properly.


 
  
 Thank you, looking forward to trying one of your cables. Look's legit.


----------



## Mython

Just to be clear (and as I noted in post #3), the pin-identities I used on that image were derived from the 3rd-party images posted here:      www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14985#post_12467535
  
 Not disputing anything said, above, by PlusSound; just being as transparent as I can, to minimise any potential confusion, that's all.


----------



## CNB3

mython said:


> There was a spate of people reporting the 'device drawing too much power' issue, going as far back as (iirc) the iPhone 4 (long before Mojo was born!), after certain iOS updates. I don't know what Apple modified in iOS - whether it was a message-triggering threshold being lowered or a change in power-management strategy, or perhaps some other factor, I don't know.
> 
> 
> You also mentioned that your connector was loose and kept falling out - it's not hard to see how this might influence an iDevice into saying 'device not supported'
> ...


 
  
*Thanks very very much Mython*.  I bought another CCK (the upgrade, than includes a lightning pass-through) and that seems (fingers crossed) to have fixed the issue.
  
 Any rec's re a decent USB to whatever size is correct to connect to the mojo you could link me to?  I do what to replace the way too long kindle cord I'm using, but don't want to fall down another rabbit hole of thousands of options - just send me a brand name rec or link or two (if not too much trouble) and I'll pull the trigger.  Ideally available on Amazon for convenience reasons, but I do live in NYC so can also hit Stereoexchange, B&H, etc.


----------



## CNB3

Actually, please disregard additional request - I should probably just check post 3.  Thanks again.


----------



## Mython

cnb3 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > There was a spate of people reporting the 'device drawing too much power' issue, going as far back as (iirc) the iPhone 4 (long before Mojo was born!), after certain iOS updates. I don't know what Apple modified in iOS - whether it was a message-triggering threshold being lowered or a change in power-management strategy, or perhaps some other factor, I don't know.
> ...


 
  
 I suppose it's quite possible that your old CCK may have just had a worn plug or socket, and a perfectly-OK MFI chip, or maybe it actually _was_ the MFI chip 
  
 Whatever the case, I'm glad the new CCK seems to be working. If the issue happens again, don't be shy to post about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I should also add (not just for you, but for others reading this), that it's important to always be careful not to place too much strain on Mojos microUSB sockets, as the socket, or its connection to the circuitboard, can be damaged, necessitating return-to-base for repair, which is no fun for anyone involved.
  
  
 As for USB cable recommendations, I can't really say much more than what's already been posted in post #3.
  
  
 All the best.
  
  
 .


----------



## Mython

plussound said:


> eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Say, I were to build a Fiio X3ii to Mojo co-axial cable myself and, I am planning on using a *TRS* connector, instead of a *TS* connector on the Mojo end, would the *‘S’* on the TRS still be the *Ground*?
> ...


 
  
  
*@ PlusSound:*
  
 in the event of someone choosing to use a stereo TRS plug at the Mojo end, is this the connection layout you were describing, or did you mean something different?:


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

Gents and ladies,
  
 Some additional feedback from my end regarding the use of Mojo with optical cables.
  
 My rig:
  
 Macbook Pro (Audirvana) > QED Reference Optical Quartz Cable (with AQ Toslink to Mini-Toslink adapter) > Mojo > HD 800 S
  
 As reported earlier with other optical users, my findings are also in line with what they and Rob had said. Compared to USB input, I find optical very slightly darker and smoother in presentation. The bass extension is great and the sound in general is in line with what people usually comment about HD 800 S. Superbly trasparent, analytical, yet still inviting and fun with a little bit more juice in the bass.
  
 This is the cable I am using right now:
 http://www.qed.co.uk/hdmi_digital/optical_digital_audio/qed_reference_optical_quartz_digital_audio_cable.htm
  
 The small adapter to plug the cable to Macbook Pro:
 http://www.audioquest.com/fiber-optics/3-5mm-toslink-adaptor
  
 I also ordered another cable (see below) from QED to eliminate the adapter in between, just to make the signal path even clearer. Unfortunately, this cable is not the reference cable, but I assume the SQ will at least stay the same and be hopefully unaffected by this change.
  
 http://www.qed.co.uk/hdmi_digital/optical_digital_audio/performance_optical_digital_audio_toslink-mini_toslink.html
  
 I also posted my observations regarding HD 800 S to recommend my cans to someone else, there is some stuff on Mojo as well. I probably am not the only user with this simple rig but I thought people should know from one more POV.
  


ngskgsnclwhmd9x said:


> I recently switched to Chord Mojo and am using no amps at all. The reason behind that was simply the openness of its designer, Rob Watts. Everything he said about sound reproduction made much sense to me. I am considering Chord Dave these days if I can manage the shipping etc.
> 
> Now, some extra personal observations (YMMV).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cheers,
 ngsk


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ike1985 said:


> Thank you, looking forward to trying one of your cables. Look's legit.


 

 Thanks a lot!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

mython said:


> *@ PlusSound:*
> 
> in the event of someone choosing to use a stereo TRS plug at the Mojo end, is this the connection layout you were describing, or did you mean something different?:


 
  
 Yes, that is correct. If a user wants to use 3.5mm TRS stereo plug for coaxial on Mojo, T is signal, while both R and S are ground, just as pictured.


----------



## EagleWings

plussound said:


> Yes, that is correct. If a user wants to use 3.5mm TRS stereo plug for coaxial on Mojo, T is signal, while both R and S are ground, just as pictured.


 
  
 Awesome. Thank you for this helpful information!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

eaglewings said:


> Awesome. Thank you for this helpful information!


 

 You're most welcome.


----------



## canali

question to mojo users:
 (mine is in the mail...)
  
 how many of you use it both for portable use as well as for your desktop?
  
 despite it having good power (according to chord's CS it can power 800 ohm cans)
 is it better to get a more robust TT dac/amp instead say with the senn 800 s...or with planars?
 I'm considering trying out some hifi he560 or other planars.
  
 just asking as i'm experimenting....test trialling the new dragonfly red.
 i've been using my _very easy_ to drive sony mdr7520 closed back monitors all this while.
 .. and just recently tried the senn hd650s  which of course are more power hungry @ 300ohms.
  
 i went onto the senn hd650 thread
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/197776/sennheiser-hd650-impressions-thread/34320#post_12651382
 asking about trying new cans as i was finding the senns a bit 'meh-ish' compared
 to the sony 7520s (again driving them both off of my new dragonfly red)
 ... many came back with improving my chain: you know, the dac and amp.
  
 but i thought the dac/amp on both the chord the micro iDSD are pretty good.
 (some had also suggested an OTL amp, but i sent that off to dr lloyd peppard at MAD and included his reply
 ..he just recently tweaked my tube amp into an HD version).
  
 sorry for the long message: but it's got me thinking about getting a TT dac/amp vs what I have.


----------



## Ike1985

It looks like my Mojo micro-b port may be going out.  It's odd but the Macbookpro running Jriver MC 20 (Snow Leopard) never has a problem recognizing it, but on the UAPP app I have to jiggle around in different directions, reinsert, half-insert, etc the micro-b to micro-b cable to get UAPP to recognize my Mojo.  This is disappointing, I haven't been rough on it, I've only listened at my desk at work or at my desk at home.  I hope it's the UAPP software and not my Mojo, but before yesterday, I'd never had a problem getting UAPP to recognize Mojo.  I've had similar troubles with two old Samsung TV's I own, I have to jiggle around then tape in place the HDMI cord in order to get a signal.  I can tolerate a little drop here and there when I bump it but I hope I don't have to send it back to Moon Audio again(the first had a bad battery that only lasted 2 hours on a full charge with a capable charger and charging time)...


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

Try a new cable...


----------



## Ike1985

goodenoughgear said:


> Try a new cable...


 
 I figured it out.  I don't have any other micro-b to micro-b OTG cables.  Before I got my b to b OTG cable I previously used a b to USB cable with a Samsung-b adapter.  I thought it was the Mojo since the adapter + b to USB cable wasn't working, but it was because the adapter has to be on the Samsung end not the Mojo end.  Phew, what a relief.  Much easier to replace my $7 Meenova b/b OTG cable than to replace Mojo.  Now I'm definitely in the market for a double right angled b to b OTG cable with excellent RF/EMI elimination properties.  I would rather not use an adapter, more crap in the path of the sound.


----------



## Mython

ike1985 said:


> I figured it out.  I don't have any other micro-b to micro-b OTG cables.  Before I got my b to b OTG cable I previously used a b to USB cable with a Samsung-b adapter.  I thought it was the Mojo since the adapter + b to USB cable wasn't working, but it was because the adapter has to be on the Samsung end not the Mojo end.


 
  
  
 Are you sure it's not just that you had the cable the wrong way around, rather than anything to do with the adapter, specifically?
  
 The OTG end of a USBOTG cable has to be inserted into the phone.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

mython said:


> I suppose it's quite possible that your old CCK may have just had a worn plug or socket, and a perfectly-OK MFI chip, or maybe it actually _was_ the MFI chip
> 
> 
> I should also add (not just for you, but for others reading this), that it's *important to always be careful not to place too much strain on Mojos microUSB sockets*, as the socket, or its connection to the circuitboard, can be damaged, necessitating return-to-base for repair, which is no fun for anyone involved.




This is why I am waiting (most impatiently) for the Mojo add-on module that will hopefully help to prevent socket strain. After a bad experience with a previous amp, I've been afraid to use the Mojo in a portable fashion.


----------



## Mython

dexter morgan said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it's quite possible that your old CCK may have just had a worn plug or socket, and a perfectly-OK MFI chip, or maybe it actually _was_ the MFI chip
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, I think a great-many of us are looking forward to the hollow module


----------



## Dexter Morgan

mython said:


> Yes, I think a great-many of us are looking forward to the hollow module




Just to be clear, when I say I'm feeling impatient, that's not a dig against Chord. It is a character flaw of mine


----------



## Mython

dexter morgan said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think a great-many of us are looking forward to the hollow module
> ...


 
  
_LOL!_ - No excuse necessary for feeling a little impatient - no-one can deny it has been quite a while coming (although there are legitimate reasons for that).


----------



## Paulus XII

I'm looking for upgrade cables for the Mojo, but would appreciate some suggestions 
  
 Mojo + Smartphone.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey Ho...
> Well excuse the picture quality, but I had little time in my lunch break... Anyway look what waited for me...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Any update on shipping time frames?


----------



## canali

mython said:


> _LOL!_ - No excuse necessary for feeling a little impatient - no-one can deny it has been quite a while coming (although there are legitimate reasons for that).


 
 I just spoke to blue moon, following up on my email about the butt plate....they have no idea either about an ETA either...they call frequently for updates, too.


----------



## Mython

For anyone who arrived at this thread in recent weeks, never having seen JF's remarks about the forthcoming _hollow_ module for Mojo, here they are:
  


mojo ideas said:


> mackie1001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the "CCK House" will be moddable to take the Sony cable too (they are pretty similar in size). Dremels at the ready!
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> We will be supplying six difficult to get USB cables of various types plus, two optical cables, plus four bands and the adaptor for both Apple and android phones .... all we are trying to achieve with this pack is to help people who may not be so up in this hobby .... to get started with mojo. .... It module is the size it is for several reasons one to swallow the Fat end of the Apple CCK two it had to be a reasonable size to match the other far more complex modules that have so much electronics inside that they had to be that size. John Franks.


 
  
  
 As far as I know, Chord are still aiming to include a few cables, but I guess it depends on how viable it proves to be to get reliable suppliers, so we'll just have to wait and see.
  
  
 .


----------



## Dexter Morgan

I think it's great for new users that the module will be coming with cables, but I wonder if Chord would consider selling a cableless version at a cheaper price for those of us who don't need them.


----------



## Ike1985

paulus xii said:


> I'm looking for upgrade cables for the Mojo, but would appreciate some suggestions
> 
> Mojo + Smartphone.




The suggestions I've seen in the last few pages are the best I've seen an I've been following this thread since page one. What you want when pairing with a smartphone is: 

1. Right angle
2. EMI/RF elimination
3. Length-find out how much length you need and cuatom makers will typically make to the length you want for a fee. Stacking tends to increase EMI/RF, consider that when looking at cable length.

Also, if you have android you want an OTG micro-b to micro-b cable. With apple phones you need a CCk adapter. There are custom cable makers who make cables for apple phones that eliminate the need for a seperate CCK cable.


----------



## Ike1985

dexter morgan said:


> I think it's great for new users that the module will be coming with cables, but I wonder if Chord would consider selling a cableless version at a cheaper price for those of us who don't need them.




Or just cables for those of us looking for just cables.


----------



## Solarium

I got my Mojo yesterday, and have been comparing to my iDSD micro. I hear what people refer as "musical" and "emotional," but I want to understand why. The iDSD sound more flat, more monotone almost compare to the Mojo. Is the Mojo more true to the original sound? I'm not sure, but it sure sounds more fun. It's almost like describing a picture, the Mojo has more contrast and vibrancy, where as the iDSD has a more flatter, but possibly more true color.
  
 Then there's the matter of warmth. The iDSD is known for its warmth, yet that warmth has a bit of way veiling the sound. Mojo also has a hint of warmth, but that warmth is applied without extra veil. I'm in no way dismissing the iDSD, as it is absolutely superb, and perhaps more neutral. But the Mojo just sounds more exciting than the iDSD. I'm comparing using both my HD800 and the Mainline as amp, as well as my SE846 directly plugged into the Mojo/iDSD unit.
  
 One thing for sure though, the Mojo is much more compact and portable than the iDSD. Too bad I'm not using them as portables and strictly as desktop DAC's. The iDSD is more desktop friendly and allows easier charging while being used. I haven't tried both charging the Mojo while it's being used, but I read that it uses battery faster than being charged, being in the desktop mode. Since it has more settings, the iDSD is also more compatible with a wider range of headgear, be it IEM or high impedance full sized headphones. I just love the build on the Mojo though, it's truly a work of art.


----------



## joshnor713

solarium said:


> I got my Mojo yesterday, and have been comparing to my iDSD micro. I hear what people refer as "musical" and "emotional," but I want to understand why. The iDSD sound more flat, more monotone almost compare to the Mojo. Is the Mojo more true to the original sound? I'm not sure, but it sure sounds more fun. It's almost like describing a picture, the Mojo has more contrast and vibrancy, where as the iDSD has a more flatter, but possibly more true color.
> 
> Then there's the matter of warmth. The iDSD is known for its warmth, yet that warmth has a bit of way veiling the sound. Mojo also has a hint of warmth, but that warmth is applied without extra veil. I'm in no way dismissing the iDSD, as it is absolutely superb, and perhaps more neutral. But the Mojo just sounds more exciting than the iDSD. I'm comparing using both my HD800 and the Mainline as amp, as well as my SE846 directly plugged into the Mojo/iDSD unit.
> 
> One thing for sure though, the Mojo is much more compact and portable than the iDSD. Too bad I'm not using them as portables and strictly as desktop DAC's. The iDSD is more desktop friendly and allows easier charging while being used. I haven't tried both charging the Mojo while it's being used, but I read that it uses battery faster than being charged, being in the desktop mode. Since it has more settings, the iDSD is also more compatible with a wider range of headgear, be it IEM or high impedance full sized headphones. I just love the build on the Mojo though, it's truly a work of art.


 
  
 I've had the iDSD and got the Mojo a couple weeks ago. I'm struggling a bit with my preference. You're right on point about the Mojo being more musical and engaging. I instantly became in love. However, I went back to the iDSD after a couple weeks with my new toy and am giving the Mojo second thoughts. The iDSD sounds more detailed and cleaner to me. I'm an analytical listener, so I value those things.
  
 But of course, at this point, we're talking about subtleties. I think it mainly comes down to usability, and like you said, the Mojo is a lot more portable. Although, there are a couple things about the Mojo that I dislike: the lights that you can't turn off, the slow charging, and that it runs hot.


----------



## Solarium

joshnor713 said:


> I've had the iDSD and got the Mojo a couple weeks ago. I'm struggling a bit with my preference. You're right on point about the Mojo being more musical and engaging. I instantly became in love. However, I went back to the iDSD after a couple weeks with my new toy and am giving the Mojo second thoughts. The iDSD sounds more detailed and cleaner to me. I'm an analytical listener, so I value those things.
> 
> But of course, at this point, we're talking about subtleties. I think it mainly comes down to usability, and like you said, the Mojo is a lot more portable. Although, there are a couple things about the Mojo that I dislike: the lights that you can't turn off, the slow charging, and that it runs hot.


 
 The point about usability is spot on. The sound signature is a matter of preference more.
  
 One thing about the Mojo though, is that I can't get Equalizer APO to work with it. There's no enhancement tab under the sound settings in windows 10. Is there a work around?


----------



## jmills8

joshnor713 said:


> I've had the iDSD and got the Mojo a couple weeks ago. I'm struggling a bit with my preference. You're right on point about the Mojo being more musical and engaging. I instantly became in love. However, I went back to the iDSD after a couple weeks with my new toy and am giving the Mojo second thoughts. The iDSD sounds more detailed and cleaner to me. I'm an analytical listener, so I value those things.
> 
> But of course, at this point, we're talking about subtleties. I think it mainly comes down to usability, and like you said, the Mojo is a lot more portable. Although, there are a couple things about the Mojo that I dislike: the lights that you can't turn off, the slow charging, and that it runs hot.


 Then go for the Hugo.


----------



## joshnor713

jmills8 said:


> Then go for the Hugo.


 
  
 If only it weren't 4x the price of the devices we're talking about


----------



## TheTrace

Is there going to be a Bluetooth module? I believe I saw it briefly mentioned somewhere in this thread in the past.


----------



## x RELIC x

solarium said:


> I got my Mojo yesterday, and have been comparing to my iDSD micro. I hear what people refer as "musical" and "emotional," but I want to understand why. The iDSD sound more flat, more monotone almost compare to the Mojo. Is the Mojo more true to the original sound? I'm not sure, but it sure sounds more fun. It's almost like describing a picture, the Mojo has more contrast and vibrancy, where as the iDSD has a more flatter, but possibly more true color.
> 
> Then there's the matter of warmth. The iDSD is known for its warmth, yet that warmth has a bit of way veiling the sound. Mojo also has a hint of warmth, but that warmth is applied without extra veil. I'm in no way dismissing the iDSD, as it is absolutely superb, and perhaps more neutral. But the Mojo just sounds more exciting than the iDSD. I'm comparing using both my HD800 and the Mainline as amp, as well as my SE846 directly plugged into the Mojo/iDSD unit.
> 
> One thing for sure though, the Mojo is much more compact and portable than the iDSD. Too bad I'm not using them as portables and strictly as desktop DAC's. The iDSD is more desktop friendly and allows easier charging while being used. I haven't tried both charging the Mojo while it's being used, but I read that it uses battery faster than being charged, being in the desktop mode. Since it has more settings, the iDSD is also more compatible with a wider range of headgear, be it IEM or high impedance full sized headphones. I just love the build on the Mojo though, it's truly a work of art.




The differences you describe are likely down to no noise floor modulation and MUCH more computational power in the Mojo. If you want to understand what Rob Watts has done with the Mojo compared to conventional chips like the one found in the iDSD _I highly recommend_ you read the informative posts section, among others, made by Rob Watts in the third post of this thread. 

The reduction of noise floor modulation is directly related to perceived depth in the recording, as Rob has discovered in his many listening tests, which is actually very hard to achieve. Off the shelf chips usually exaggerate the details while the Mojo is smooth, yet Mojo presents the same amount of detail, but more layered, more natural to life, not like everything is heard on one plane. This helps our auditory brain make more sense from what it's hearing and it just feels right. 

To your point of the drive ability of IEMs to full sized cans the Mojo has the same power as the Hugo and drives both IEMs and headphones very well. Chord had a new battery developed for the Mojo for thermals and power density to achieve these results in the size of the Mojo.


----------



## UNOE

Bluetooth module that used aptx or better would be very nice using optical.  I would buy it.


----------



## Rob Watts

solarium said:


> I got my Mojo yesterday, and have been comparing to my iDSD micro. I hear what people refer as "musical" and "emotional," but I want to understand why. The iDSD sound more flat, more monotone almost compare to the Mojo. Is the Mojo more true to the original sound? I'm not sure, but it sure sounds more fun. It's almost like describing a picture, the Mojo has more contrast and vibrancy, where as the iDSD has a more flatter, but possibly more true color.
> 
> Then there's the matter of warmth. The iDSD is known for its warmth, yet that warmth has a bit of way veiling the sound. Mojo also has a hint of warmth, but that warmth is applied without extra veil. I'm in no way dismissing the iDSD, as it is absolutely superb, and perhaps more neutral. But the Mojo just sounds more exciting than the iDSD. I'm comparing using both my HD800 and the Mainline as amp, as well as my SE846 directly plugged into the Mojo/iDSD unit.
> 
> One thing for sure though, the Mojo is much more compact and portable than the iDSD. Too bad I'm not using them as portables and strictly as desktop DAC's. The iDSD is more desktop friendly and allows easier charging while being used. I haven't tried both charging the Mojo while it's being used, but I read that it uses battery faster than being charged, being in the desktop mode. Since it has more settings, the iDSD is also more compatible with a wider range of headgear, be it IEM or high impedance full sized headphones. I just love the build on the Mojo though, it's truly a work of art.


 
  
  
  
 Relating sound quality to technical performance is very complex, and I will try to explain, but I could talk for days about it and completely confuse everybody. But here is a quick answer to your questions.
  
  


solarium said:


> I hear what people refer as "musical" and "emotional," but I want to understand why.


 
  
 Musicality and emotional is complex, but in a nutshell its about removing distortions that interfere with the brains ability to understand the music. Conventional DAC's have a number of distortions that make it much harder for the brain to perceive the sound. Now we underestimate what the brain does with hearing, and simply make the assumption that the ears convert sounds into nerve impulses, and that's that job done, the brain simply access's the nerve signals. But that's not what happens - audible reality is an illusion created by the brain, and a considerable amount of brain processing is employed to create that illusion. So for example, you listen to a guitar and a singer for example. The data the ears feed the brain is a jumbled up mess of information, and the brain separates this mess of data into two distinct entities - the guitarist and the singer, and you perceive this as two separate entities. Not only that, but the brain very cleverly calculates where in space those entities are, and it does this from subtle timing, amplitude and resonance cues from both ears. But this requires considerable calculation. Moreover, small and subtle distortions (by saying distortion I mean anything that changes the original signal in any non linear way) interferes with the brains ability to separate sounds out into distinct entities, and interferes with the brains ability to place entities in space. This has two consequences for being able to enjoy music - firstly the brain is struggling to process the data, so has to work harder - which means you get listening fatigue, and so you can't enjoy the music. Secondly, being able to enjoy the music means being able to perceive what is going on - and there are many distortions that disable the brains ability to perceive the music. This is where it gets complex, as there are a myriad of different distortions that upset the brains processing. That's why Mojo has the WTA processing, why it filters and over-samples at 2048 times, why its got noise shapers that are a thousand times more resolving than conventional noise shapers - I could go on.
  
  
  


solarium said:


> The iDSD sound more flat, more monotone almost compare to the Mojo.


 
  
 The perception of depth information is down to very small amplitude differences of small signals. Now the brain calculates depth from a number of different cues, but most of it comes from the reverberant sound from the acoustic the recording was made in (or depth is added by adding artificial reverb). Now reverb is very small signals, and the amplitude accuracy of these small signals is crucial for the brain's ability to calculate depth. Now there is something very strange about depth perception - and that is the brain needs these small signals to have *perfect* amplitude linearity. If a small signal is slightly larger or slightly smaller than it should be, then the brain gets confused and can't calculate the depth properly, and things then sound flat. But the amazing thing is, there appears no limit to how accurate these small signals need to be in order for the brain to not truncate or flatten depth. In order to accurately reproduce depth you need extreme small signal linearity. You can't do this with R2R DAC's, as the resistors can't be matched. With DSD or delta sigma (Mojo is delta sigma too) the problem is now how well the noise shaper functions. As a signal gets closer to the noise shaper noise floor, the levels get smaller, as a signal that is smaller than the resolution limit of the noise shaper is truncated. To overcome this you need to have very high resolution outputs, with a noise shaper that has very high resolution - in Mojo's case, the noise shaper has a thousand times more resolving power than conventional high end noise shapers, and ten thousand times more resolution than DSD 64. But there is another source of error that can upset sound-stage depth and this is digital noise adding to the analogue signal. This applies to all DAC's, and is a big problem with chip DAC's, as there always exists a path from the digital noisy part to the analogue part, and this noise corruption will degrade the small signal non-linearity. But with Mojo the actual analogue parts are discrete, so its possible to eliminate digital noise from corrupting the signal. There is another mechanism for depth to be truncated, and this is with metal to metal interfaces. When you have a soldered joint, or any metal to metal interface, oxides and impurities concentrate at the interface. This oxide barrier is non-linear in that the resistance to small signals is larger than with big signals - so again we have small signals being attenuated. To reduce this problem you can only do this by reducing the number of passive components in the signal path. Conventional DAC's (delta sigma and R2R) have very complex analogue components, due to the need to convert from differential to single ended and to filter the high amounts of RF that comes out of a conventional DAC. With pulse array (my DAC technology within Mojo) this is not an issue as I can get single ended to work, and it runs at 104MHz, so little analogue filtering is required.
  
  
  


solarium said:


> The iDSD sound more flat, more monotone almost compare to the Mojo.


 
  
 I think here you are referring to timbre - the tonal colour of the instrument. Now timbre is an issue with timing reconstruction, as the brain uses transient information to infer the timbre of an instrument. Now conventional digital has uncertainty in the timing of transients (does a signal cross through zero just after a sample, or in the middle or close to the end of a sample?) and the only way of recovering the timing information perfectly is to use an infinite amount of processing on the interpolation filter. With the use of the WTA filter, which has been optimised to recover timing, and 500 times more processing than conventional DAC's, I can reduce the timing uncertainty - which results in much better timbre variation, so things don't sound monotone. There is another aspect in that noise floor modulation also affects timbre reproduction, but this is answered in your next question.
  

  


solarium said:


> Then there's the matter of warmth. The iDSD is known for its warmth, yet that warmth has a bit of way veiling the sound. Mojo also has a hint of warmth, but that warmth is applied without extra veil. I'm in no way dismissing the iDSD, as it is absolutely superb, and perhaps more neutral.


 
  
 Warmth or smoothness can be can be artificially created - for example with a dollop of 2nd harmonic. Mojo has very low levels of distortion, so its warmth is not down to doing this or other things. The key to true refinement with DAC's is noise floor modulation. This is where the noise pumps up and down with the signal, and all other non Chord DAC's have large amounts of noise floor modulation. Now noise floor modulation is a scary issue with DAC's, and there are countless ways that a DAC can suffer. Mojo, on the other hand has zero measurable noise floor modulation - the noise floor is at -170dB and it maintains this whether its output is 2.5v or zero, the noise is completely static. Now the issue of neutrality is a very complex thing, as increasing transparency will make it brighter and sharper, and increasing refinement will make it smoother and darker, and its possible to use distortion to create the impression of warmth or brightness. To be honest, I (or anybody else for that matter) do not know what the tonal balance of a perfect (and hence neutral) DAC is. And neutral cam mean different things to different people and with different gear!
  
 Mojo's musical performance is down to lots of technical things - way too complex to talk in detail with - but there are solid reasons why you hear what you hear, and why other DAC's can't do this.
  
 Rob


----------



## Arpiben

ike1985 said:


> The suggestions I've seen in the last few pages are the best I've seen an I've been following this thread since page one. What you want when pairing with a smartphone is:
> 
> 1. Right angle
> 2. EMI/RF elimination
> ...


 

 Hi @ Ike 1985,
  
   Your summary for pairing smartphones or even DAPs with Mojo through USB is quite correct.
 Since life is full of compromises, I would lijke to add the following:
  
 1. _*EMI/RFI:*_
  
 The main contributors for those Electromagnetic & Radio Interferences are the devices you are stacking together.
 In much less extent you may catch 'outside' or environment interferences through USB or even through the devices themselves. For sake of clarity I am only taking the case when both Mojo & DAP are working on batteries.
  
 A properly shielded and grounded cable first goal is to reduce the 'broadcasting' interferences from your devices.The second duty is to reduce external interferences.
  
 The shortest your USB cable is the less interference you may catch or transmit.
  
 In order to be efficient, the cable shield must be grounded and have no current (limited) circulating. DAC &  DAP are the ones providing (or not) the ground to the cable.
  
 Usually, in electronics,  one polarity ( often minus/negative) is connected to the Ground/Earth and eventually the metalic case of your unit.
 The devices you are stacking have different batteries meaning different voltage potentials that are equalized by the USB cable shield together or not with metalic cases touching each other in stack mode.
 This is for saying that EMI/RFI can "circulate" from DAP to DAC or vice versa even if you have a good  shielded cable.
  
 The only way to get ride of those issues is to use galvanic isolation at both ends. But smartphones/DAPs and portable DACs logically have not. 
 And even if they had, imagine you stack a plastic case smartphone on top of a plastic DAC....
  
 Whatever are those above considerations, and whatever is your USB cable stack configuration, Mojo, IMHO is filtering very well those EMI/RFI.
 In my portable usage , I do hear interferences from my phone but at a very low level.
  
 2. _*USB shield and angle:*_
  
 A good shielded USB cable is adding thickness and therefore stiffness and micro USB connectors constraints. Not all cables are done same but it is worth to keep it in mind.
  
 An angled USB cable has a better form fit but not sure at all it is removing constraints since it is difficult to have the perfect length tolerance when devices are not fixed.
  
 An angled cable in terms of impedance matching is normaly less good vs a straight cable ( impedance disruption at angle). But considering the lengths involved it should not be significative.
  
 3. _*Conclusion:*_
  
 As you see a multitude of parameters are entering into account for those issues.
 Therefore,IMHO don't put too much expectation in finding the "perfect USB cable" but rather try by yourself a few combinations it may work or not.
  
 Cheers


----------



## simonm

unoe said:


> Bluetooth module that used aptx or better would be very nice using optical.  I would buy it.




Hell yes. But I imagine this would be a pricey piece of kit in addition to the module and require it's own battery no?

Problem is (for iPhone users at least) that iPhone doesn't yet support aptx. Maybe the next one will if it loses the analogue jack.

For those not familiar with aptx Bluetooth, what sort of audio resolution is it capable of?


----------



## simonm

canali said:


> I just spoke to blue moon, following up on my email about the butt plate....they have no idea either about an ETA either...they call frequently for updates, too.




Hahaha. Now I won't refer to it as anything but the butt plate either.

Wonderful contribution!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

rob watts said:


> But the amazing thing is, there appears no limit to how accurate these small signals need to be in order for the brain to not truncate or flatten depth. In order to accurately reproduce depth you need extreme small signal linearity. You can't do this with R2R DAC's, as the resistors can't be matched. With DSD or delta sigma (Mojo is delta sigma too) the problem is now how well the noise shaper functions. As a signal gets closer to the noise shaper noise floor, the levels get smaller, as a signal that is smaller than the resolution limit of the noise shaper is truncated. To overcome this you need to have very high resolution outputs, with a noise shaper that has very high resolution - in Mojo's case, the noise shaper has a thousand times more resolving power than conventional high end noise shapers,




You speak as though the Mojo is striving towards a signal target that is 100% correct for real-life soundstaging for the listener, when in fact music is produced for loudspeakers for the most part and the soundstage cues, when reproduced through headphones, are so far off that you're effectively talking about millimetre-precise missile targeting using the Mojo on a targeting system that's using the map of the wrong country for navigation! If the target is off by a thousand miles I don't see how it matters whether you hit the target with nanometre or centimetre accuracy...

No, what you need is a proper HRTF processor that processes the spatial cues encoded in the recording *for speaker setups* into something that is recognizable by the brain after it is "reproduced" by headphones such that
1. Proper timing and frequency amplitude relationships are all totally destroyed
2. Proper crossfeed of sound signals between left and right ear is completely missing

Conventional headphone soundstaging is mostly a matter of make-believe unless the above are corrected for...

This processing needs to be tailored for the individual for maximum effect, in which case, you can close your eyes and listening to headphones would simply be indistinguishable from listening to the speaker system.


----------



## canali

simonm said:


> Hahaha. Now I won't refer to it as anything but the butt plate either.
> 
> Wonderful contribution!


 
 well i guess _butt_ _plate_ beats ... _ butt_ _plug_


----------



## Mojo ideas

dexter morgan said:


> Just to be clear, when I say I'm feeling impatient, that's not a dig against Chord. It is a character flaw of mine


 Sorry Dexter the delays with the cable pack have been beyond our control should be only a short while longer. JF Chord.


----------



## x RELIC x

joe bloggs said:


> You speak as though the Mojo is striving towards a signal target that is 100% correct for real-life soundstaging for the listener, when in fact music is produced for loudspeakers for the most part and the soundstage cues, when reproduced through headphones, are so far off that you're effectively talking about millimetre-precise missile targeting using the Mojo on a targeting system that's using the map of the wrong country for navigation! If the target is off by a thousand miles I don't see how it matters whether you hit the target with nanometre or centimetre accuracy...
> 
> No, what you need is a proper HRTF processor that processes the spatial cues encoded in the recording *for speaker setups* into something that is recognizable by the brain after it is "reproduced" by headphones such that
> 1. Proper timing and frequency amplitude relationships are all totally destroyed
> ...




Joe, IIRC Rob has done most of his listening tests when designing his DACs using speakers (I may be wrong of course). You assume that he is talking about a _system_ when in fact he is only talking about the capabilities of his DACs.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

x relic x said:


> Joe, IIRC Rob has done most of his listening tests when designing his DACs using speakers (I may be wrong of course). You assume that he is talking about a _system_ when in fact he is only talking about the capabilities of his DACs.




Well, he gave his nanosecond-accuracy soundstage speech in response to someone listening with headphones and *IEMs*, so my comment stands.



Spoiler: Spoiler: Regarding detail



Edit: Detail-wise, I find that tuning a pair of headphones so that the frequency response flattens out, both in terms of rough bass-mid-treble balance and in terms of removing the sharp resonant peaks that are endemic with earphones at high frequencies, removes masking caused by gross frequency emphases in the case of the former and a sort of comb-filtering effect caused by the latter. As a result the music snaps into focus in a way that is akin to getting glasses for the first time after a lifetime with heavy shortsightness and being used to squinting as a way of seeing more clearly.  You guys should try it sometime


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes depth reproduction is tested with speakers, as its much easier to hear depth problems that way. But small signal non-linearity also improves detail resolution, and that aspect is easier to hear with HP.... Horses for courses.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Basically, they make their DAC circuit, in contrast to most DACs out there (or all other portable DACs and DAPs for that matter) which simply use ready-made DAC chips and put on a nice coating. There is only one other DAC designer that does the same, and that DAC is like over US$100,000.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

Hello, I was thinking of getting Mojo as a main DAC for my system and HP amp for my HD 650s, do you think it is a good idea?
  
 When using as a main DAC I would connect it to my amp...do I need a 3,5mm mini jack to RCA adaptor for this purpose? At the moment I'm using a Xonar Essence ST connected to my amp using a Wireworld Oasis 6 interconnect... I was also wondering if it is a good upgrade to Essence ST getting the Mojo... can someone explain me how to use it as a main DAC connected to an integrated amp (NAD C326)? In this case is it better to connect it to the Essence ST via SPDIF or to the PC via USB?
  
 Thanks


----------



## LouisArmstrong

nosce te ipsum said:


> Hello, I was thinking of getting Mojo as a main DAC for my system and HP amp for my HD 650s, do you think it is a good idea?
> 
> When using as a main DAC I would connect it to my amp...do I need a 3,5mm mini jack to RCA adaptor for this purpose? At the moment I'm using a Xonar Essence ST connected to my amp using a Wireworld Oasis 6 interconnect... I was also wondering if it is a good upgrade to Essence ST getting the Mojo... can someone explain me how to use it as a main DAC connected to an integrated amp (NAD C326)? In this case is it better to connect it to the Essence ST via SPDIF or to the PC via USB?
> 
> Thanks


 

 I think Hugo has RCA out but you need to be aware that the connectors are quite tight, therefore you probably can't use RCA cables with thick plugs.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

louisarmstrong said:


> I think Hugo has RCA out but you need to be aware that the connectors are quite tight, therefore you probably can't use RCA cables with thick plugs.


 

 Well, Hugo is a bit too much for my pockets atm that's why I would choose Mojo... so I was wondering if an adaptor like this or a similar product would be a good choice for my purpose of using it as a main DAC... https://www.amazon.co.uk/AudioQuest-Hard-Mini-3-5mm-Adaptor/dp/B003VJX2F2


----------



## Mython

It is true that Mojo uses fundamentally the same technology as Hugo, and is very keenly-priced, considering how much leading-edge DAC technology it incorporates.
  
 Mojo has approximately the same power output as Hugo, and approximately the same complexity of digital processing, but it is tuned slightly differently. Different people will hear the differences differently. Personally, I hear Hugo as sounding slightly more 'airy' than Mojo, but the differences are quite small.
  
 Hugo offers fullsize RCA Phono connections, which Mojo does not. Hugo also offers 1/4" headphone jacks, while Mojo has 3.5mm (1/8") headphone jacks. And there are a few other small differences (Mojo can accept extremely high sampling rates, but almost no one would be able take advantage of that, on the move, due to limitations with portable transport devices currently available).
  
 I'm sure John Franks or Rob Watts will chip-in, if they see-fit, but my understanding, from various interviews I've encountered, is that, following-on from the enormous success of Hugo, the Chord team wanted to get the same fundamental technology and performance into the hands of an even wider audience, and to do that, they had to create something at a much more-accessible price-point. The rationale behind this was (partly) because they wanted to lift more people into the hi-fi realm of portable listening, and thus enjoy their music more than they can from many of the mp3 players and smartphones available in the past few years and present day. Bringing more people into a realisation of how much better music can sound, on the move, when reproduced to a high technical standard, may benefit not only the customer and the company, but, perhaps, by virtue of expanding the industry customer base, the industry as a whole.
  
  
  
 I admit some of the above sounds a bit like advertising copy, but it's simply the most succinct way I can relate it to you 
  
  
  
  
 You can find the specifications of Hugo and Mojo _*here*_
  
  
  
*EDIT: *mistakenly said Hugo's galvanically-isolated, when it isn't - cheers x RELIC x for the correction!


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mython said:


> Please read the _'Informative posts by Rob Watts'_ section of _*post #3*_. I've included loads of discussion, there, that will help in your understanding.
> 
> It is true that Mojo uses fundamentally the same technology as Hugo, and is very keenly-priced, considering how much leading-edge DAC technology it incorporates.
> 
> ...







Just to clarify, the Hugo does not have galvanic isolation. Only the desktop 2Qute, Hugo *TT*, and DAVE have it. It draws too much power for portable setups.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks for correcting me!  I should've taken more time in typing that reply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've gone back to correct it, not to hide my mistake, but just to avoid unnecessary confusion - cheers


----------



## Solarium

x relic x said:


> The differences you describe are likely down to no noise floor modulation and MUCH more computational power in the Mojo. If you want to understand what Rob Watts has done with the Mojo compared to conventional chips like the one found in the iDSD _I highly recommend_ you read the informative posts section, among others, made by Rob Watts in the third post of this thread.
> 
> The reduction of noise floor modulation is directly related to perceived depth in the recording, as Rob has discovered in his many listening tests, which is actually very hard to achieve. Off the shelf chips usually exaggerate the details while the Mojo is smooth, yet Mojo presents the same amount of detail, but more layered, more natural to life, not like everything is heard on one plane. This helps our auditory brain make more sense from what it's hearing and it just feels right.
> 
> To your point of the drive ability of IEMs to full sized cans the Mojo has the same power as the Hugo and drives both IEMs and headphones very well. Chord had a new battery developed for the Mojo for thermals and power density to achieve these results in the size of the Mojo.


 
  


rob watts said:


> Relating sound quality to technical performance is very complex, and I will try to explain, but I could talk for days about it and completely confuse everybody. But here is a quick answer to your questions.
> 
> "I hear what people refer as "musical" and "emotional," but I want to understand why" Musicality and emotional is complex, but in a nutshell its about removing distortions that interfere with the brains ability to understand the music. Conventional DAC's have a number of distortions that make it much harder for the brain to perceive the sound. Now we underestimate what the brain does with hearing, and simply make the assumption that the ears convert sounds into nerve impulses, and that's that job done, the brain simply access's the nerve signals. But that's not what happens - audible reality is an illusion created by the brain, and a considerable amount of brain processing is employed to create that illusion. So for example, you listen to a guitar and a singer for example. The data the ears feed the brain is a jumbled up mess of information, and the brain separates this mess of data into two distinct entities - the guitarist and the singer, and you perceive this as two separate entities. Not only that, but the brain very cleverly calculates where in space those entities are, and it does this from subtle timing, amplitude and resonance cues from both ears. But this requires considerable calculation. Moreover, small and subtle distortions (by saying distortion I mean anything that changes the original signal in any non linear way) interferes with the brains ability to separate sounds out into distinct entities, and interferes with the brains ability to place entities in space. This has two consequences for being able to enjoy music - firstly the brain is struggling to process the data, so has to work harder - which means you get listening fatigue, and so you can't enjoy the music. Secondly, being able to enjoy the music means being able to perceive what is going on - and there are many distortions that disable the brains ability to perceive the music. This is where it gets complex, as there are a myriad of different distortions that upset the brains processing. That's why Mojo has the WTA processing, why it filters and over-samples at 2048 times, why its got noise shapers that are a thousand times more resolving than conventional noise shapers - I could go on.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Amazing replies gents, good source of info right there!
  
 I've been listening to the Mojo a little bit more last night, pairing with the Mainline and the HD800. Even without EQ, it has changed the sound of HD800 significantly. It almost sounds like there's an internal EQ or something, but the top end is definitely smoother and the bottom end is stronger, all while making the mids beautiful. There's almost no need to EQ anymore to boost up the lows and tone down the highs. However, I would still like the option of playing around with my Equalizer APO. Is there a way to make it work with Mojo, or another EQ program that is compatible?


----------



## Xcalibermj

I was wondering if it's safe to use the fast chargers that come with most android phones now a days to charge the Mojo. I believe they are rated 2A. Wonder if there is any negative effect on the battery.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

solarium said:


> I've been listening to the Mojo a little bit more last night, pairing with the Mainline and the HD800. Even without EQ, it has changed the sound of HD800 significantly. It almost sounds like there's an internal EQ or something, but the top end is definitely smoother and the bottom end is stronger, all while making the mids beautiful. There's almost no need to EQ anymore to boost up the lows and tone down the highs. However, I would still like the option of playing around with my Equalizer APO. Is there a way to make it work with Mojo, or another EQ program that is compatible?




You connecting it to your PC via USB? Just run Configurator again and see if the Mojo shows up?


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Thanks for correcting me!  I should've taken more time in typing that reply!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mython, perhaps you could have hidden your mistake a little more discreetly - maybe a bit more like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Guys, is there any way to do a DIY *galvanic isolation* job on the Mojo for use as a desktop DAC?
  
 What are the real world advantages of *galvanic isolation* other than simply eliminating EMI from mobile phones?


----------



## Solarium

joe bloggs said:


> You connecting it to your PC via USB? Just run Configurator again and see if the Mojo shows up?


 

 Has people gotten Equalizer APO to work with the Mojo before? I've searched on this thread and the only times the APO pops up is when people are having problems with it. What configurator are you talking about? I'm using USB.
  
 Also, it turns out that my computer won't charge the Mojo when its turned off. Any power plugs you guys recommend to wall charge my Mojo while it's playing?


----------



## Light - Man

solarium said:


> Amazing replies gents, good source of info right there!
> 
> I've been listening to the Mojo a little bit more last night, pairing with the Mainline and the HD800. Even without EQ, it has changed the sound of HD800 significantly. *It almost sounds like there's an internal EQ or something*, but the top end is definitely smoother and the bottom end is stronger, all while *making the mids beautiful*. There's almost no need to EQ anymore to boost up the lows and tone down the highs. However, I would still like the option of playing around with my Equalizer APO. Is there a way to make it work with Mojo, or another EQ program that is compatible?


 
  
 Sir, you took the words right out of my mouth - it is something I have thought about, as it would help explain the mid-band emphasis and warmth of the Mojo.
  
 I wonder if we will ever know the answer to this question?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

solarium said:


> joe bloggs said:
> 
> 
> > You connecting it to your PC via USB? Just run Configurator again and see if the Mojo shows up?
> ...




You never used the configurator? It's the popup window asking you which device(s) to install Equalizer APO to during installation. If you want to use it with new devices you need to call it up again. Just type "configurator" in the program search bar and it should show up.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

nvm


----------



## Solarium

light - man said:


> Sir, you took the words right out of my mouth - it is something I have thought about, as it would help explain the mid-band emphasis and warmth of the Mojo.
> 
> I wonder if we will ever know the answer to this question?


 
 I would like to know too, but I have a feeling the explanation is something about the noise floor reduction. It definitely does not sound like a flat EQ across the frequencies though, because my HD800 does not sound like that with any other DAC. The sound is more colored.
  


joe bloggs said:


> You never used the configurator? It's the popup window asking you which device(s) to install Equalizer APO to during installation. If you want to use it with new devices you need to call it up again. Just type "configurator" in the program search bar and it should show up.


 

 LOL I was wondering why I couldn't add the Equalizer APO to my STX sound card too to drive to the speakers. Perhaps I only did that in the beginning and forget about it. I'll go home to check it out tonight. I wonder how my HD800 would sound when properly EQ'ed with the Mojo now. If Equalizer works, I will definitely keep the Mojo!


----------



## Rob Watts

solarium said:


> Amazing replies gents, good source of info right there!
> 
> I've been listening to the Mojo a little bit more last night, pairing with the Mainline and the HD800. Even without EQ, it has changed the sound of HD800 significantly. It almost sounds like there's an internal EQ or something, but the top end is definitely smoother and the bottom end is stronger, all while making the mids beautiful. There's almost no need to EQ anymore to boost up the lows and tone down the highs. However, I would still like the option of playing around with my Equalizer APO. Is there a way to make it work with Mojo, or another EQ program that is compatible?


 
  


light - man said:


> Sir, you took the words right out of my mouth - it is something I have thought about, as it would help explain the mid-band emphasis and warmth of the Mojo.
> 
> I wonder if we will ever know the answer to this question?


 
  
 No definitely no EQ within Mojo, and no tricks to soften the sound. With the HD800 frequency response (20 to 20k) it is ruler flat.
  
 The perception of warmth or brightness (yin and yang) is actually quite subtle and can swing on very small changes - very much so for when technically things are correct (when you measure virtually no distortion, no noise floor modulation, no timing uncertainty).
  
 I wanted a smooth refined sound for Mojo - but with incisiveness and transparency - and designed it to sound that way - the prototypes sounded exactly as I expected, no tweaking or fine tuning was needed. It was great that Mojo sounded exactly as I expected, but boring as you only learn new things when the unexpected happens.
  
 Rob


----------



## jmills8

rob watts said:


> No definitely no EQ within Mojo, and no tricks to soften the sound. With the HD800 frequency response (20 to 20k) it is ruler flat.
> 
> The perception of warmth or brightness (yin and yang) is actually quite subtle and can swing on very small changes - very much so for when technically things are correct (when you measure virtually no distortion, no noise floor modulation, no timing uncertainty).
> 
> ...


 EQ Heaven


----------



## EagleWings

jmills8 said:


>


 
  
  Is that an ASG 2.5 with Custom Tips?


----------



## jmills8

eaglewings said:


> Is that an ASG 2.5 with Custom Tips?


 Custom 2.5


----------



## EagleWings

jmills8 said:


> Custom 2.5


 
  
 Nice.. Love the faceplate!


----------



## jmills8

eaglewings said:


> Nice.. Love the faceplate!


 Thanks, they sound really good with daps and better with the Mojo.


----------



## headmanPL

Mojo is fine with 2A.


----------



## Mython

solarium said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 These videos with Rob Watts and John Franks are also informative:
  
  
*Chord Mojo : How It Delivers Studio Quality Audio From Your Smartphone (seminar by Rob Watts)*
  
*Chord Mojo : Smartphones Deserve Better Audio (seminar by John Franks)*
  
*Munkonggadgets interview with John Franks, of Chord Electronics*
  
  
*.*


----------



## Wreckgar7

I need some help, ive downloaded tidal and uapp, and if i understand it correctly, There should be a tidal mode inside uapp settings? I dont see that anywhere.... (i have the paid version)


----------



## maxh22

wreckgar7 said:


> I need some help, ive downloaded tidal and uapp, and if i understand it correctly, There should be a tidal mode inside uapp settings? I dont see that anywhere.... (i have the paid version)


----------



## Wreckgar7

maxh22 said:


>




Is that in usb audio player PRO? Cuz i dont have that says "ACCOUNT"? I just have 3 dots in the right corner, where i can choose settings and EQ etc...


----------



## Mojo ideas

solarium said:


> Amazing replies gents, good source of info right there!
> 
> I've been listening to the Mojo a little bit more last night, pairing with the Mainline and the HD800. Even without EQ, it has changed the sound of HD800 significantly. It almost sounds like there's an internal EQ or something, but the top end is definitely smoother and the bottom end is stronger, all while making the mids beautiful. There's almost no need to EQ anymore to boost up the lows and tone down the highs. However, I would still like the option of playing around with my Equalizer APO. Is there a way to make it work with Mojo, or another EQ program that is compatible?


 I'm concerned that the posting purporting to be from Rob Watts appears not to be solely by him. T I think it sounds to me possibly that a second language English speaker may have added a few lines into the bulk of Robs posting. It could be just a compiling error or that I'm mistaken and ofcourse but it's not like Rob to mention a competitor ever.


----------



## maxh22

wreckgar7 said:


> Is that in usb audio player PRO? Cuz i dont have that says "ACCOUNT"? I just have 3 dots in the right corner, where i can choose settings and EQ etc...


 
 Yes this is in usb audio player pro. You need to enter your credentials in order for the application to load tidal playlists and tracks.


----------



## Wreckgar7

maxh22 said:


> Yes this is in usb audio player pro. You need to enter your credentials in order for the application to load tidal playlists and tracks.




Aha, found it, thanks alot


----------



## maxh22

mojo ideas said:


> I'm concerned that the posting purporting to be from Rob Watts appears not to be solely by him. T I think it sounds to me possibly that a second language English speaker may have added a few lines into the bulk of Robs posting. It could be just a compiling error or that I'm mistaken and ofcourse but it's not like Rob to mention a competitor ever.


 
 Hmmm. Why don't you call Rob on the phone and ask him if it was really him that mentioned a competitor. I'm assuming you have him on speed dial


----------



## Mython

pending...


----------



## warrior1975

ike1985 said:


> Seems to have no RF/EMI blocking capabilities.  I'm currently im the market for a good microb to microb cable for my S7 edge as well-with built in and end to end EMI/RF shielding.  I would think this would be the main selling point of a cable like this, who cares if the highs are better when you hear beep pop fizzle and crack all day.  If anyone knows any cables that actually stop or nearly completely mute EMI/FR and are microb to microb, I would like to know.  I'm currently attaching several ferrites but would prefer a more elegant and packable sheathed cable.




I just purchased the S7 Edge the other day, I have that same exact cable. I used it briefly earlier, didn't hear any interference but I'll test further when I return to my office if you are still looking.


----------



## shultzee

nosce te ipsum said:


> Hello, I was thinking of getting Mojo as a main DAC for my system and HP amp for my HD 650s, do you think it is a good idea?
> 
> When using as a main DAC I would connect it to my amp...do I need a 3,5mm mini jack to RCA adaptor for this purpose? At the moment I'm using a Xonar Essence ST connected to my amp using a Wireworld Oasis 6 interconnect... I was also wondering if it is a good upgrade to Essence ST getting the Mojo... can someone explain me how to use it as a main DAC connected to an integrated amp (NAD C326)? In this case is it better to connect it to the Essence ST via SPDIF or to the PC via USB?
> 
> Thanks


 

 This  one sounds great.
 https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-1-0M-Evergreen-Audio-Interconnect/dp/B00EJNRPBQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1466032818&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=3.5+to+orca+audioquest


----------



## keeya

I have a problem.... The sound cuts in and out (similar to a skipping CD) when streaming from Spotify.   But works fine when listening to FLAC files, Bandcamp, etc..
 Any ideas?
 It's not my internet connection because Spotify works fine if i plug headphones directly into the computer or if i use Airplay to my receiver, it's only when i plug in the Mojo.


----------



## shultzee

keeya said:


> I have a problem.... The sound cuts in and out (similar to a skipping CD) when streaming from Spotify.   But works fine when listening to FLAC files, Bandcamp, etc..
> Any ideas?
> It's not my internet connection because Spotify works fine if i plug headphones directly into the computer or if i use Airplay to my receiver, it's only when i plug in the Mojo.


 

 I don't think its a issue directly with spotify>mojo  .   I stream spotify through the mojo with no issues every day.


----------



## keeya

shultzee said:


> I don't think its a issue directly with spotify>mojo  .   I stream spotify through the mojo with no issues every day.


 
  
 It only cuts in and out when using the Mojo, if i play audio ANY other way (wired directly to headphones, Bluetooth to headphones, wifi to receiver.. ) there is zero skipping.
 I can reproduce it instantly by playing through the Mojo.


----------



## GaryAR

I just got a Mojo a few weeks ago, I'm using it primarily with my Galaxy S7 and I also have problems with interference. I bought the cheap micro usb OTG cable that everyone seems to be using, I added a ferrite bead and it helps but doesn't eliminate the interference. It's especially bad at work where I have a poor signal; in that situation, I either put the phone in airplane mode with wifi on or connect to my PC and stream one of the audiophile radio sites.
  
 Now that I have the source, I have to move on to the tougher decision which is which new IEMs I will go with... there are so many more options now than when I bought my last pair (Earsonic SM3's about maybe 6 years ago...). FLC8S, Campfire Orion, Earsonic Velvet, Fidue Sirius... I hardly knkow where to begin and wish I had the chance to demo some of these. Anyone have any suggestions for IEMs that pair well with the Mojo in the sub $1k range?
  
 gary


----------



## jmills8

garyar said:


> I just got a Mojo a few weeks ago, I'm using it primarily with my Galaxy S7 and I also have problems with interference. I bought the cheap micro usb OTG cable that everyone seems to be using, I added a ferrite bead and it helps but doesn't eliminate the interference. It's especially bad at work where I have a poor signal; in that situation, I either put the phone in airplane mode with wifi on or connect to my PC and stream one of the audiophile radio sites.
> 
> Now that I have the source, I have to move on to the tougher decision which is which new IEMs I will go with... there are so many more options now than when I bought my last pair (Earsonic SM3's about maybe 6 years ago...). FLC8S, Campfire Orion, Earsonic Velvet, Fidue Sirius... I hardly knkow where to begin and wish I had the chance to demo some of these. Anyone have any suggestions for IEMs that pair well with the Mojo in the sub $1k range?
> 
> gary


 Use two phones. One for mojo in airplane mode. Zero issues. Other phone as phone.


----------



## Deftone

so i know the mojo has no problem with source jitter but how would one "clean" the signal from a PC without needing those fancy reclockers and such? mojo does not have galvantic isolation from what i have read.
  
 Does Schiit wyrd reclock?


----------



## noobandroid

deftone said:


> so i know the mojo has no problem with source jitter but how would one "clean" the signal from a PC without needing those fancy reclockers and such? mojo does not have galvantic isolation from what i have read.
> 
> Does Schiit wyrd reclock?



i use iusb from ifi


----------



## Deftone

noobandroid said:


> i use iusb from ifi


 
  
 thanks ill check it out.


----------



## NPWS

my mojo only last for 6 hours, playing mostly flac and mp3 files, it's normal?
 and the charging time is 5 hours (from what I've read it's normal charging time is 5 hours)
 thx


----------



## Vigrith

jmills8 said:


> Use two phones.


----------



## jmills8

yep two phones, mojo, back pack, four basketballs, 12 cones, walk 1 hour, take 6 trains, 3 diffetent schools, two buses, 6 days a week.


----------



## noobandroid

deftone said:


> thanks ill check it out.



do note there are multiple version, 3.0 does reclock but I'm using the 2.0


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

New RHCP album "The Getaway" is out and sounds beautiful with Mojo + HD 800 S.
  
 Give it a try people.


----------



## jarnopp

npws said:


> my mojo only last for 6 hours, playing mostly flac and mp3 files, it's normal?
> and the charging time is 5 hours (from what I've read it's normal charging time is 5 hours)
> 
> thx



No, not normal. Contact your doctor if you have a Mojo lasting more than 4 hours.


----------



## EagleWings

Nintendo 2DS Cases make a good carrying solution for _*Mojo + DAP in the size of Fiio X3ii + Cables*_: 
  
 This is the one that I own: https://www.amazon.com/Mudder-Travel-Carrying-Cover-Nintendo-2DS/dp/B01FU86LU4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1466050988&sr=8-5&keywords=mudder+2ds+case


----------



## x RELIC x

npws said:


> my mojo only last for 6 hours, playing mostly flac and mp3 files, it's normal?
> and the charging time is 5 hours (from what I've read it's normal charging time is 5 hours)
> 
> thx




There have been a couple reports where the same thing happened and a full drain and charge cycle seemed to fix the issue.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

LOL. Pretty good stuff there.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> LOL. Pretty good stuff there.




?? 

Happens with plenty of devices with batteries. What are you referring to?


----------



## Digital-Deviant

Yes my Mojo definitely needed a couple of full charge cycles before I got the correct performance from it.

It's fine now.


----------



## NPWS

jarnopp said:


> No, not normal. Contact your doctor if you have a Mojo lasting more than 4 hours.


 





  


x relic x said:


> There have been a couple reports where the same thing happened and a full drain and charge cycle seemed to fix the issue.


 
  
 thank you for your input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





digital-deviant said:


> Yes my Mojo definitely needed a couple of full charge cycles before I got the correct performance from it.
> 
> It's fine now.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

We should group useful info like this in the first post. Most people just won't be able to find their answer on page 1251 when this thread grows to 2000 pages.


----------



## hung031086

mojo + iphone 6plus vs x7 + am2 which one i should go ?


----------



## Duncan

hung031086 said:


> mojo + iphone 6plus vs x7 + am2 which one i should go ?


for an informed opinion rather than just brand preference, would be good to know musical preferences and also what equipment will be on your head... 

However - this being the Mojo thread, I can pretty much guess where opinion will sit.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

hung031086 said:


> mojo + iphone 6plus vs x7 + am2 which one i should go ?


 

 Depends on what headphone you use. If you use more power hungry ones, the X7 may suit you because it has different amp modules. For IEMs, Mojo+iPhone all the way.


----------



## EagleWings

hung031086 said:


> mojo + iphone 6plus vs x7 + am2 which one i should go ?


 
  
 I was on the same boat and, I chose the Mojo for these 2 reasons:
 1. most of my listening is done at my desk, so carrying that extra device(mojo) and the cables did not matter much
 2. although I love the flexibility of Android and have great respect for the OS and its developers, my experience in the past with it, was not particularly pleasant. So I decided to skip it.


----------



## noobandroid

eaglewings said:


> Nintendo 2DS Cases make a good carrying solution for _*Mojo + DAP in the size of Fiio X3ii + Cables*_:
> 
> This is the one that I own: https://www.amazon.com/Mudder-Travel-Carrying-Cover-Nintendo-2DS/dp/B01FU86LU4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1466050988&sr=8-5&keywords=mudder+2ds+case
> 
> ...



I'll go to my nearby game store to find near similar pouch


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Why is a 3DS pouch that large?? Mine just holds the unit that's all.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

louisarmstrong said:


> Why is a 3DS pouch that large?? Mine just holds the unit that's all.


 

 Can anyone recommend a pouch for the Hugo and a DAP? Perhaps a PS Vita pouch? LOL.


----------



## Arpiben

deftone said:


> so i know the mojo has no problem with source jitter but how would one "clean" the signal from a PC without needing those fancy reclockers and such? mojo does not have galvantic isolation from what i have read.
> 
> Does Schiit wyrd reclock?


 

 Hi Deftone,
  
 All depends what do you consider as dirty from you computer?
 Desktops usually suffer from humm & hiss from Power Bus & Power Supply unit; you may reduce those by:
 ° be sure that yiou are using a grounded/earthed AC plug
 ° that the desktop shelf/case is internally connected to ground
 ° change USB from front case to back ones (closer or directly mounted on motherboard)
 ° try different USB ports
 ° Usie Toslink optical fiber ( even a cheap one). It should considerably reduce the noises,
 ° etc....
  
 If the fiber is not improving SQ I am afraid there is little you can do since audio signal degradation is propbably due to board implementation.
 IMHO, with the money you will spend for the 'cleaners', save or use it to buy a DAP. If for convenience you prefer to stick with your PC, then try the available cleaners they will help but not solve board implementation issues.
 More information can be found at www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com
  
 Rgds


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Depends on what headphone you use. If you use more power hungry ones, the X7 may suit you because it has different amp modules. For IEMs, Mojo+iPhone all the way.




I don't understand this kind of comment. Mojo's output is much more powerful than even FiiO's high powered amp module, yet is clean for (most) IEMs as well. Fiio's AM2 has no where near the Mojo's drivability. Mojo=Hugo for power output and many just judge the Mojo based on its small size.

I think the question would be not drivability but preference. When I listened to the X7 on the early tour (early fw) I heard the X7 as a much wider soundstage with the smallest details brought forward and easy to hear. The Mojo was smoother and has more depth. I would not say the Mojo presents less detail, just that it doesn't force everything to the front. Both have a different presentation, and my preference was for the Mojo for its more realistic presentation. The X7 has an impressive sound as well but is more holographic.


----------



## hung031086

louisarmstrong said:


> Depends on what headphone you use. If you use more power hungry ones, the X7 may suit you because it has different amp modules. For IEMs, Mojo+iPhone all the way.



im using flc 8s right now



eaglewings said:


> I was on the same boat and, I chose the Mojo for these 2 reasons:
> 1. most of my listening is done at my desk, so carrying that extra device(mojo) and the cables did not matter much
> 2. although I love the flexibility of Android and have great respect for the OS and its developers, my experience in the past with it, was not particularly pleasant. So I decided to skip it.



actually i bought a fiio x7 couple days ago but i really like the mojo's design, i'm not sure should i return it and get a mojo to connect my iphone or not, will it make the sound better than x7 ?
btw anyplace i can get the cable connect mojo to iphone in the us ? i checked links in 3rd post but all of them from oversea


----------



## EagleWings

louisarmstrong said:


> Can anyone recommend a pouch for the Hugo and a DAP? Perhaps a PS Vita pouch? LOL.


 
  
 Sure. How about this:


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> I don't understand this kind of comment. Mojo's output is much more powerful than even FiiO's high powered amp module, yet is clean for (most) IEMs as well. Fiio's AM2 has no where near the Mojo's drivability. Mojo=Hugo for power output and many just judge the Mojo based on its small size.
> 
> I think the question would be not drivability but preference. When I listened to the X7 on the early tour (early fw) I heard the X7 as a much wider soundstage with the smallest details brought forward and easy to hear. The Mojo was smoother and has more depth. I would not say the Mojo presents less detail, just that it doesn't force everything to the front. Both have a different presentation, and my preference was for the Mojo for its more realistic presentation. The X7 has an impressive sound as well but is more holographic.


 

 Yeah exactly. Sorry about the comment about the Mojo power, I'd just though an external amp (which some of the X7 modules are equivalent to) would certainly benefit the whole thing.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

eaglewings said:


> Sure. How about this:


 
  
 LOL. Great pic.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Yeah exactly. Sorry about the comment about the Mojo power, I'd just though an external amp (which some of the X7 modules are equivalent to) would certainly benefit the whole thing.




/OT

I'm actually surprised at the specs of the AM5's output (high power). I thought it would be as much as the e12, but it's almost half.. 500mW @32 Ohm.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> /OT
> 
> I'm actually surprised at the specs of the AM5's output (high power). I thought it would be as much as the e12, but it's almost half.. 500mW @32 Ohm.


 

 Yep. Sometimes people just don't know what they're getting until they look at the specs. Nice info.


----------



## noobandroid

louisarmstrong said:


> Why is a 3DS pouch that large?? Mine just holds the unit that's all.



it's 2ds not the 3ds,2ds is huge


----------



## Xcalibermj

hung031086 said:


> mojo + iphone 6plus vs x7 + am2 which one i should go ?




I have both. I feel the mojo sounds better out of my Shure Se846. However the X7 am2 is very close as far as sound is concerned And is a better portable solution. The battery on the iPhone will run out faster used with mojo so you need to carry your charger or a power bank when on the move. I use the mojo on the desk and X7 on the move.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

xcalibermj said:


> I have both. I feel the mojo sounds better out of my Shure Se846. However the X7 am2 is very close as far as sound is concerned And is a better portable solution. The battery on the iPhone will run out faster used with mojo so you need to carry your charger or a power bank when on the move. I use the mojo on the desk and X7 on the move.


 

 Pretty cool strategy there.


----------



## PhilW

Chord MoJo Case | In Stock
  
 We just had a few of these arrive


----------



## Pokemonn

Hello Mr. Rob Watts.
 May I ask a question? When will you release Mojo "TT"?
 I want a Mojo which has XLR balance out. 
 and longer battery life too. I want to run Mojo 24hours without death of battery.
  
 Thank you Mr. Watts.


----------



## Light - Man

pokemonn said:


> Hello Mr. Rob Watts.
> May I ask a question? When will you release Mojo "TT"?
> I want a Mojo which has XLR balance out.
> and longer battery life too. *I want to run Mojo 24hours without death of battery.*
> ...


 
  
 24 hours is a long time without a bite of sleep!


----------



## Rowethren

philw said:


> Chord MoJo Case | In Stock
> 
> We just had a few of these arrive




Fingers crossed one of them is mine!


----------



## EagleWings

noobandroid said:


> it's 2ds not the 3ds,2ds is huge


 
 The 3DS case would have worked too. But then, any device taller than the Fiio X3ii wouldn't fit in it. Also, 2DS case has a couple of advantages. You can charge the devices while they are still in the case. If you use a cable with right angled connectors, you can listen to music while devices are still in the case. Basically, the devices can just stay in there all the time. And the extra space around the devices can be used to store cables or Universal IEMs while transporting.


----------



## sonickarma

philw said:


> Chord MoJo Case | In Stock
> 
> We just had a few of these arrive


 
 What material is the case made of ? Looks plastic/rubbery?


----------



## rwelles

pokemonn said:


> Hello Mr. Rob Watts.
> May I ask a question? When will you release Mojo "TT"?
> I want a Mojo which has XLR balance out.
> and longer battery life too. I want to run Mojo 24hours without death of battery.
> ...


 
  
 +1, but sans battery.


----------



## Mediahound

rwelles said:


> +1, but sans battery.


 

 Probably wouldn't happen. Even the Hugo TT has a battery.


----------



## rwelles

mediahound said:


> Probably wouldn't happen. Even the Hugo TT has a battery.


 

 Okay, but I'd still line up for a Mojo TT with balanced line outs.


----------



## Mediahound

rwelles said:


> Okay, but I'd still line up for a Mojo TT with balanced line outs.


 

 That may not be worth it since they have said for the particular architecture in the Mojo, single ended is actually better.


----------



## x RELIC x

rwelles said:


> Okay, but I'd still line up for a Mojo TT with balanced line outs.




FYI, Hugo TT and DAVE have balanced outs but the DAC architecture is SE. They are there for convenience when using an amp with balanced input. Indeed recent reports on the DAVE thread have implied that the SE out from Rob's TOTL DAC sounds better than the balanced out. Balanced out with Chord DACs is not necessary for audio fidelity and transparency given that they solved many of the SE issues at the source, unlike 'off the shelf' solutions. There's a host of very good reasons why the Mojo, Hugo, HugoTT, and DAVE are using SE architecture, and many of Rob's informative posts explain why.


----------



## howdy

So what is the smallest android device capable using a SD card for Tidal to use directly with Mojo?


----------



## MacedonianHero

x relic x said:


> FYI, Hugo TT and DAVE have balanced outs but the DAC architecture is SE. They are there for convenience when using an amp with balanced input. *Indeed recent reports on the DAVE thread have implied that the SE out from Rob's TOTL DAC sounds better than the balanced out*. Balanced out with Chord DACs is not necessary for audio fidelity and transparency given that they solved many of the SE issues at the source, unlike 'off the shelf' solutions. There's a host of very good reasons why the Mojo, Hugo, HugoTT, and DAVE are using SE architecture, and many of Rob's informative posts explain why.


 
 Lol, that report was one guy is at best what I'd call a mid level amp of unknown design. In that case, personally I'd stick with the TT as a standalone. With the GS-X Mk2..the TT balanced is quite a step up with the LCD-4, HE1000, T1G2, HD800S. So like most things in life....it depends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FWIW, with my easier to drive headphones (like my Grado PS1000e or GH-1), I use the TT only.


----------



## x RELIC x

macedonianhero said:


> Lol, that report was one guy is at best what I'd call a starter-mid level amp. With the GS-X Mk2..the TT balanced is quite a step up with the LCD-4, HE1000, T1G2, HD800S. So like most things in life....it depends.




Sure, like all things. Just saying it's not really the determining factor with Chord DACs... SE vs balanced. I'm sure the topology of the amp would have more influence than the method of output from the Chord DACs when volume matched.



Edit: Just saw your edit. If it were me I'd just use the HO from the TT as well if the headphones didn't require more juice.


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> So what is the smallest android device capable using a SD card for Tidal to use directly with Mojo?


 
  
 Sony Xperia Z5 Compact and Z3 Compact...


----------



## episiarch

Oh, well if we're fantasising about a desktop Mojo (which I think of as *Dojo*, fwiw), here's my version of the fantasy:
  

_A physical volume knob_.  General reason: they're just nice to have!  Personal reason it's at the top of my list: because I participate in a bloody lot of conference calls whose volume varies by 10s of dB from participant to participant, and up/down buttons are too slow.  I keep a separate DAC/amp stack on my desk just for this, and while I certainly don't need Chord quality for these calls (ha! as if), I'd like the tidiness of a single-box solution.
  
_A "line-out" on the back_.  Unbalanced is fine with me.  Switching off when headphones are plugged in is fine with me.  Adjusts with volume knob would be nice.  Separate memory for rear-output and front-output volumes would be very desirable.
  
_Full-sized and mini-sized headphone jacks on front_.
  
_Transportable enough to carry between office and home daily if I want_.  I don't care about on-the-go use (I have Mojo for that), but I'd like Dojo to be small and light enough that I don't much mind adding it to my backpack.  To me this means roughly Hugo category of transportable.  I assume this rules out galvanic isolation, and that's OK with me.
  
_Features / audio quality: whatever can be added by giving Mojo's basic internals a bigger power/thermal envelope_ consistent with desktop/mains-powered use.  I'd fully trust Mr. Watts' judgment on how best to allocate that.
  
_Price: somehow less than two Mojos_.  Would love it to be 1.5 Mojos.
  
  
 And I'm admitting it's a fantasy, OK?  Chord and Mr. Watts are already keeping quite a few plates spinning as it is.
  
(Wikipedia says Dojo 'literally means "place of the way"' which for some reason I find pleasing in this context.)


----------



## Delayeed

episiarch said:


> Oh, well if we're fantasising about a desktop Mojo (which I think of as *Dojo*, fwiw), here's my version of the fantasy:
> 
> 
> _A physical volume knob_.  General reason: they're just nice to have!  Personal reason it's at the top of my list: because I participate in a bloody lot of conference calls whose volume varies by 10s of dB from participant to participant, and up/down buttons are too slow.  I keep a separate DAC/amp stack on my desk just for this, and while I certainly don't need Chord quality for these calls (ha! as if), I'd like the tidiness of a single-box solution.
> ...


 
 This. I'd definitely buy one.


----------



## musiclvr

delayeed said:


> This. I'd definitely buy one.


 
  
  


episiarch said:


> Oh, well if we're fantasising about a desktop Mojo (which I think of as *Dojo*, fwiw), here's my version of the fantasy:
> 
> 
> _A physical volume knob_.  General reason: they're just nice to have!  Personal reason it's at the top of my list: because I participate in a bloody lot of conference calls whose volume varies by 10s of dB from participant to participant, and up/down buttons are too slow.  I keep a separate DAC/amp stack on my desk just for this, and while I certainly don't need Chord quality for these calls (ha! as if), I'd like the tidiness of a single-box solution.
> ...


 

 I would buy this in a heart beat!!!


----------



## rcoleman1

Will this work with Mojo and iPhone 6? http://www.ebay.com/itm/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Audio-Adapter-Cable-for-FiiO-E17K-E18-Q1-iPhone-5-6S/381563306483?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D37252%26meid%3D183d916937c04d16a58d0c51fa409e48%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D381640511738. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mojo ideas

episiarch said:


> Oh, well if we're fantasising about a desktop Mojo (which I think of as *Dojo*, fwiw), here's my version of the fantasy:
> 
> 
> _A physical volume knob_.  General reason: they're just nice to have!  Personal reason it's at the top of my list: because I participate in a bloody lot of conference calls whose volume varies by 10s of dB from participant to participant, and up/down buttons are too slow.  I keep a separate DAC/amp stack on my desk just for this, and while I certainly don't need Chord quality for these calls (ha! as if), I'd like the tidiness of a single-box solution.
> ...


 Thank you for your posting At first I thought it was a loblow and bit cheeky of you as in many places the word Dodo is synonymous with something that is totally Dead and buried and Mojo is very far from that though I'm sure our competitors should wish that were true. Rob and I will take some time out to look through your thoughts to see if any might be valid we will let you know.


----------



## x RELIC x

:eek:

Cool John!


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

shultzee said:


> This  one sounds great.
> https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-1-0M-Evergreen-Audio-Interconnect/dp/B00EJNRPBQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1466032818&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=3.5+to+orca+audioquest


 

 Thanks, but if I want to keep using my Wireworld Oasis 6, isn't enough to buy just the 3,5mm to RCA adaptor I linked before?
  
 BTW I just placed an order for my Mojo..can't wait to hear it and hopefully it will blows my mind and ears!


----------



## rkt31

http://www.stereophile.com/content/axpona-lower-level-vistas#HVWFh2dsD4ltHldY.97   wow, kef top of the line speakers paired with mojo, can't believe it. the link was picked up from a forum which is known chord mojo/hugo hater. i believe the thread which started as mojo hater now converted into mojo lover thread courtesy some of the very satisfied mojo users. the link highlights the fact that despite its small size mojo can well be used in a full set up and people preferring some 6 times more expensive sc**** dac just because mojo is small are not correct.


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> Sony Xperia Z5 Compact and Z3 Compact...


 
 Thanks for the info it looks perfect! I see you can put a 200gb mSD but can you download Tidal offline to the mSD card? is this an Android phone?


----------



## shultzee

nosce te ipsum said:


> shultzee said:
> 
> 
> > This  one sounds great.
> ...


 

 I don't see any reason the adapter you are referring to wouldn't work fine.     Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Arpiben

episiarch said:


> Oh, well if we're fantasising about a desktop Mojo (which I think of as *Dojo*, fwiw), here's my version of the fantasy:
> 
> 
> _A physical volume knob_.  General reason: they're just nice to have!  Personal reason it's at the top of my list: because I participate in a bloody lot of conference calls whose volume varies by 10s of dB from participant to participant, and up/down buttons are too slow.  I keep a separate DAC/amp stack on my desk just for this, and while I certainly don't need Chord quality for these calls (ha! as if), I'd like the tidiness of a single-box solution.
> ...


 
  
 If you can not wait you can add a passive audio attenuator/switch/controller in between Mojo output and Headphones & Speakers.
 It will solve your first three points: _A physical volume knob / A "line-out" / Full-sized and mini-sized._
  
 I am personnally using the one hereafter: http://www.palmer-germany.com/pro/en/MONICON-Passive-Monitor-Controller-PMONICON.htm
  
 My most wanted feature will be a button to manuall switch Inputs: USB/SPDIF coaxial/Toslink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Rgds.


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> Thanks for the info it looks perfect! I see you can put a 200gb mSD but can you download Tidal offline to the mSD card? is this an Android phone?


 
  
 Yep, both Z3 and Z5 Compacts are android phones.  At one point I was intending on purchasing an android source for the Mojo and, these 2 were on top of my list. Did not take that route when I realized that the only way Android devices did Bit-Perfect was through UAPP, which only worked with streaming and was not capable of playing the offline tracks.
  
 I will let an Xperia owner answer your other question about if the Tidal offline tracks can make use of the memory on the mSD Card.


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> Yep, both Z3 and Z5 Compacts are android phones.  At one point I was intending on purchasing an android source for the Mojo and, these 2 were on top of my list.
> 
> I will let an Xperia owner answer your other question about if the Tidal offline tracks can make use of the memory on the mSD Card.


 
 As long as its Android 5.0 or higher it should work. Im assuming the USB out works as well as some phones do not out put through the USB.


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> As long as its Android 5.0 or higher it should work. Im assuming the USB out works as well as some phones do not out put through the USB.


 
  
 It should. Check these out:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16845#post_12538643
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/17805#post_12591852


----------



## Digital-Deviant

mojo ideas said:


> we will let you know.



Having looked around recently there is definitely a gap in the market sub £1K (guess that's why so many Mojo/Hugos are being used in tabletop rather than portable systems)


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> It should. Check these out:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16845#post_12538643
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/17805#post_12591852


 
 Awesome! They seem to work great together. Thanks for your help! Now I just need to find 1000 dollars, I know I left it somewhere.
  
 This combo the new Alcair CIEMs they just released should be indeed a killer combo.


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> Awesome! They seem to work great together. Thanks for your help! Now I just need to find 1000 dollars, I know I left it somewhere.
> 
> This combo the new Alcair CIEMs they just released should be indeed a killer combo.


 
  




  
 Lol. So is this setup going to replace your DP-X1? 
  
 Funny thing, I was just reading Wildcastere's comparison of the new quad and the RSM. Are you upgrading to the new Quads?


----------



## canali

Dojo...love that name: has a both a playful tone to it  as well as sounding reverent, cool-ish, with a zen-like feel to it.
  
 Quote:


episiarch said:


> Oh, well if we're fantasising about a desktop Mojo (which I think of as *Dojo*, fwiw), here's my version of the fantasy:
> 
> 
> _A physical volume knob_.  General reason: they're just nice to have!  Personal reason it's at the top of my list: because I participate in a bloody lot of conference calls whose volume varies by 10s of dB from participant to participant, and up/down buttons are too slow.  I keep a separate DAC/amp stack on my desk just for this, and while I certainly don't need Chord quality for these calls (ha! as if), I'd like the tidiness of a single-box solution.
> ...


----------



## Rowethren

Just got my Mojo case. It is very nice, good quality materials and feels very sturdy! It does rattle very slightly but nothing to worry about. Shame I didn't get it a few months ago because I accidentally* *scratched my Mojo with my keys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  

  
 Love the look and it is going to be even nicer with my incoming custom Noble K10 with Toxic Silver Widow 22 headphone and otg arrive.


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> Lol. So is this setup going to replace your DP-X1?
> 
> Funny thing, I was just reading Wildcastere's comparison of the new quad and the RSM. Are you upgrading to the new Quads?



My Onkyo is a keeper and so is my DSD Micro I just can't get the Mojo out of my head from the tour unit I had. I will keep my RSMs but want there new quad as well. This hobby is never ending. One thing is I don't want multiple setups just 3 and I have 2, so if I get this I hope it will be it for awhile.


----------



## maxh22

episiarch said:


> Oh, well if we're fantasising about a desktop Mojo (which I think of as *Dojo*, fwiw), here's my version of the fantasy:
> 
> 
> _A physical volume knob_.  General reason: they're just nice to have!  Personal reason it's at the top of my list: because I participate in a bloody lot of conference calls whose volume varies by 10s of dB from participant to participant, and up/down buttons are too slow.  I keep a separate DAC/amp stack on my desk just for this, and while I certainly don't need Chord quality for these calls (ha! as if), I'd like the tidiness of a single-box solution.
> ...


 
 +1 to everything you said. The only other thing I would add is an increase in output power. Hopefully the Dojo could output the same amount of power as dave. Having a Mojo and Dojo would be great for Chord because their customers would be buying two products.Each offering a level of refinement and convenience. One would be used for on the go and one would stay at home. I know Chord already has the Hugo and HugoTT but the reality is that it is out of the price range for many people. Chord's vision to democratize high end audio would be one step closer to fruition when both products are in the lineup.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

episiarch said:


> Oh, well if we're fantasising about a desktop Mojo (which I think of as *Dojo*, fwiw), here's my version of the fantasy:
> 
> 
> _A physical volume knob_.  General reason: they're just nice to have!  Personal reason it's at the top of my list: because I participate in a bloody lot of conference calls whose volume varies by 10s of dB from participant to participant, and up/down buttons are too slow.  I keep a separate DAC/amp stack on my desk just for this, and while I certainly don't need Chord quality for these calls (ha! as if), I'd like the tidiness of a single-box solution.
> ...


 
  
 A 'double width' Mojo with full size I/O, galvanic isolation and a mains power supply, isolated via battery would be an insta-buy for me...
  

  
 Dojo works as a name too


----------



## sonickarma

rowethren said:


> Just got my Mojo case. It is very nice, good quality materials and feels very sturdy! It does rattle very slightly but nothing to worry about. Shame I didn't get it a few months ago because I accidentally* *scratched my Mojo with my keys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What material is the case made of ? looks like plastic/rubber?


----------



## Rowethren

sonickarma said:


> What material is the case made of ? looks like plastic/rubber?




The inside is velour, followed by a hard plastic body, at the ends around the openings it is coated with a rubbery material to act like a bumper and the central strip with the logo is leather. Feels like a very well thought out design which should make the already tank like Mojo even more protected. Hope that helps.


----------



## yoghurtlidlicker

it's so annoying....
 it's so annoying that Mojo is THAT good.

 My other DAC/Amps costs a lot more...
 Mojo sounds better.

 haha.


----------



## noobandroid

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> it's so annoying....
> 
> it's so annoying that Mojo is THAT good.
> 
> ...



that proves 1 thing, price =/= awesomeness


----------



## clkt

rowethren said:


> The inside is velour, followed by a hard plastic body, at the ends around the openings it is coated with a rubbery material to act like a bumper and the central strip with the logo is leather. Feels like a very well thought out design which should make the already tank like Mojo even more protected. Hope that helps.


 
 Mine sharing your experiences regarding the heat of MoJo with the case? Thanks! Not now of course, give it a few days trial and see how the MoJo heats up easily when using/charging with the casing on. Would love to know how fast it heats up and how hot it gets.


----------



## x RELIC x

clkt said:


> Mine sharing your experiences regarding the heat of MoJo with the case? Thanks! Not now of course, give it a few days trial and see how the MoJo heats up easily when using/charging with the casing on. Would love to know how fast it heats up and how hot it gets.




Not the same user but here are some impressions of the official Chord case. The second link is their report on the heat.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18555#post_12639924

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18570#post_12644378




audi0nick128 said:


> No new version of Mojo, it's just the official Case from Chord.
> 
> Last night I had Mojo running inside the case connected to my Riva turbo x, I ran it 5 clicks down from line level and after several hours the case was only a little bit warm... So good news for all of you fearing to get burned by Mojo
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Rowethren

clkt said:


> Mine sharing your experiences regarding the heat of MoJo with the case? Thanks! Not now of course, give it a few days trial and see how the MoJo heats up easily when using/charging with the casing on. Would love to know how fast it heats up and how hot it gets.


 
  
 Well I use my Mojo in my pocket on my commute to work during the week so I will report back Tuesday next week after I have had time to use it thoroughly. During my commute over the time I have owned my Mojo (was one of the first to get it and got it during the first week of release) it has only over heated once as far as I can remember which was because I was holding it in my hand using my phone on a very hot day (+30°*C)*; whenever it is in my pocket it gets warm but never shuts down.


----------



## sonickarma

rowethren said:


> The inside is velour, followed by a hard plastic body, at the ends around the openings it is coated with a rubbery material to act like a bumper and the central strip with the logo is leather. Feels like a very well thought out design which should make the already tank like Mojo even more protected. Hope that helps.




Thanks for the detailed information, i think i will stick with my Dignis leather case as for me it seems more elegant. Cheers


----------



## theveterans

yoghurtlidlicker said:


> it's so annoying....
> 
> it's so annoying that Mojo is THAT good.
> 
> ...




Schiit's Bifrost Multibit sounds better or more natural than Mojo IMO. In my ears, Mojo can't touch Schiit's 3D holographic imaging and depth.


----------



## Mython

theveterans said:


> yoghurtlidlicker said:
> 
> 
> > it's so annoying....
> ...


 
  
  
 It's certainly interesting that different people hear audio equipment differently (and there will always be the confounding variable of different people using different transducers, be they fullsize loudspeakers, cans, IEMs or CIEMs, and sometimes using additional amplification).
  
 I believe you are sincere in your remarks, but I also believe others are sincere in their remarks, too:
  


sling5s said:


> I've had the Mojo for two days now and here's are my impressions compared to the Bimby (Bifrost Multibit).
> I used the line out of the Mojo to Gustard H10 with JH13pro and Grado GH1.
> 
> At first they sounded similar, similar tonality, presentation and similar details. But there was still something more about the Mojo. Upon further listening this is the difference, focus. What do I mean? It's like the lens of a camera.
> ...


 
  
  
 So, it really comes down to a situation where it's best to audition both pieces of gear, if possible, in order to make a decision with which one will find longterm happiness.
  
 And, of course, it is only fair to consider the size of a DAC-Amp - Mojo is truly tiny by comparison with a desktop device like the Bifrost Multibit.
  
 .


----------



## theveterans

To each of our own.
  
 I agree with your impressions as well. It's just I use a bright headphone (AKG K712) and Bimby clearly pairs better with it, hence the more natural sounding impression than Mojo as a DAC.
  
 Both of those DACs punches above their price points anyway. Synergy with other components plays a huge role as usual.


----------



## Mython

theveterans said:


> To each of our own.
> 
> .... Synergy with other components plays a huge role as usual.


 
  
 Yep; and the_ listener _playing the hugest role of all those 'components' in the equation!
  
 Audiophiles are a notoriously fickle bunch!


----------



## Bengkia369

I love my Mojo !!!
Sounds damn good !!!


----------



## Mython

For any of you who haven't seen this:
  
 https://vimeo.com/166570561


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> For any of you who haven't seen this:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/166570561


 

 Yes, so...on my wish list is:
  
 Second mojo for wife;
  
 DAVE for me, DAVE for my kids, and even a DAVE for Mython for his labors at post #3 and organizing all the educational info from Rob.  
  
 TTOBY 
  
 My wife will have to cut back, and sacrifice and simply share DAVE with me.  We do draw a line somewhere.  Mojo's only failure?  My old audience recordings of Dylan's Never Ending Tour!  Unless it is soundboard, Mojo exposes all the flaws in the audience recordings!  Once I grew accustomed to marvelous detail, I did not want to hear anything less.
  
 *but the only thing on order is the Mojo case!   I hope delivery to the US is soon.  
  
 Is the case leather, or plastic?  I see that the handle is leather, but is the case, itself leather?


----------



## headmanPL

howdy said:


> As long as its Android 5.0 or higher it should work. Im assuming the USB out works as well as some phones do not out put through the USB.


 

 To confirm, either Xperia does both of what you ask. Nowadays they run Android 6


----------



## howdy

headmanpl said:


> To confirm, either Xperia does both of what you ask. Nowadays they run Android 6


 
 Thanks!
  
 I see you own both, are you liking them together? I thinking of getting the Mojo and Xperia Z5/Z3 compact. I use a iPhone for my phone so I never really keep up with Android, my Wife has a Galaxy S6 but this does not have a mSD slot. My only purpose for the Xperia would be a source for the Mojo only.


----------



## betula

I own Mojo for half year now. Been using it almost daily. I love the sound, the natural, effortless smoothness they provide, while keeping all the details.
  But men are men, we will never stop wondering, whether something could be improved or not, even if we couldn't be happier at the moment.
 To treat this bug, I found Mojo to be a good cure so far.
  Every once in a while I get the chance to listen to other amps/DACs, in Mojo's price range. (+/- 50%)
 And every time I get back to my Mojo I realize, the sound I hear is just at least twice as better as anything else out there in this price category.


----------



## maxh22

theveterans said:


> Schiit's Bifrost Multibit sounds better or more natural than Mojo IMO. In my ears, Mojo can't touch Schiit's 3D holographic imaging and depth.


 
 What amp do you have it paired with?


----------



## tretneo

My home office listening station... Mojo is right at home with my HE560s and Ether C.


----------



## maxh22

tretneo said:


> My home office listening station... Mojo is right at home with my HE560s and Ether C.


 
 I recently heard the Ether C at the NY headfi meet and really really liked them! They sounded so fast and smooth! I was listening to a guitar song with fast transients and the Ether C reproduced it immaculately. But ofcourse it was driven by the Cavalli Crimson Fire and Auralic Vega so they played a huge part in it's sound. I actually prefered the Closed version over the Open. Not sure whether to get the HD 800S or the Ether C because I like both of them a lot.


----------



## Super Pang

Got my case today. Nice work Chord! Lovely little thing.


----------



## Delayeed

maxh22 said:


> I recently heard the Ether C at the NY headfi meet and really really liked them! They sounded so fast and smooth! I was listening to a guitar song with fast transients and the Ether C reproduced it immaculately. But ofcourse it was driven by the Cavalli Crimson Fire and Auralic Vega so they played a huge part in it's sound. I actually prefered the Closed version over the Open. Not sure whether to get the HD 800S or the Ether C because I like both of them a lot.


 
 I run the Ether C + Mojo and the pairing is just insanely good, never fatiguing yet effortless details and very smooth.
 The imaging is also really solid and precise.


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> Is the case leather, or plastic?  I see that the handle is leather, but is the case, itself leather?


 
  


rowethren said:


> sonickarma said:
> 
> 
> > What material is the case made of ? looks like plastic/rubber?
> ...


----------



## simonm

theveterans said:


> Schiit's Bifrost Multibit sounds better or more natural than Mojo IMO. In my ears, Mojo can't touch Schiit's 3D holographic imaging and depth.


 
  
 One's a desktop amp.  One isn't.  I suppose they can be compared for being a similar price but Mojo is remarkable for what it does in an ultra-portable, battery-driven form factor I can put in my pocket and take anywhere.
  


mython said:


> For any of you who haven't seen this:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/166570561


 
  
 Wow Chord really abandoned its cool, futuristic, alien organic design language with that TToby!


----------



## theveterans

> What amp do you have it paired with?


 
 Schiit Asgard 2. It excels best with low impedance, low sensitivity headphones like planars and AKGs.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Guys silly question...
 I connected my Mojo to my Samsung S7 and opened USB player audio pro...i get the error 'error initalizing usb system'
  
 Any ideas please?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Mython

princeofegypt said:


> Guys silly question...
> I connected my Mojo to my Samsung S7 and opened USB player audio pro...i get the error 'error initalizing usb system'
> 
> Any ideas please?
> ...


 
  
 First thing I'd check is if you have the USB OTG cable the right way around - the OTG end of the cable should be inserted into the phone.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

I have the moon audio cable and both ends look the same?


----------



## Mython

princeofegypt said:


> I have the moon audio cable and both ends look the same?


 
  
 Just swap the orientation, to see if it helps.
  
 If it doesn't, then that's one thing eliminated and you can consider some other potential cause


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

tried that too...no joy


----------



## Mython

BTW, I don't mean this insultingly, at all, but can you check you are definitely using the data-input socket on Mojo, and not accidentally using the charging socket? (easy mistake to make)


----------



## Mython

You could also try disconnecting Mojo, then opening UAPP, and then reconnecting Mojo, whilst UAPP is running.


----------



## Mython

Have you rebooted your phone since you installed UAPP?


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

done all those things...
 this is the cable i have
  
 https://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html


----------



## Mython

Do you have any other, similar, USB audio apps installed?


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

no just uapp


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> So what is the smallest android device capable using a SD card for Tidal to use directly with Mojo?


 
  
  
 Something to consider:
  
  


deltronzero said:


> Woot woot, gotta love China.  Picked up this TINY android phone running 4.4 (which works with USB Player Pro!) and a microSD slot.  PERFECT transport for the Mojo, oooh man!


----------



## Mython

princeofegypt said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any other, similar, USB audio apps installed?
> ...


 
  
  
 I wonder if there might be something unusual going on with your Android ROM, but it's outside my personal experience, so I hope someone else may chime-in with some suggestions


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

fixed it:
  
 ran this
  
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tauruslabs.usbhostcheck
  
 omg the mojo.........................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mython

princeofegypt said:


> fixed it:
> 
> ran this
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 So it _was _ROM-related!
  
_Thanks for confirming a solution - I'll add this to post #3_


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

this mojo destroys my old ak240ss


----------



## Mython

I'm glad you like the sound of Mojo.
  
  
 I must say, I am surprised that the installer for UAPP does not include a routine for checking and enabling (if necessary)  USB Host functionality in Android ROMs, especially since (iirc) UAPP installs its own USB driver.


----------



## Mython

One and a half million views in 8 months - congratulations, Rob, John, Matt, and the team at The Pumphouse, this has to be one of the fastest-growing threads in Head-fi history!


----------



## Rob Watts

Congratulations to you Mython too - without your help, and the help of Relic and other contributors, this thread would not have been the success it is!
  
 Rob


----------



## jmills8

princeofegypt said:


> tried that too...no joy


Try N7 player


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> princeofegypt said:
> 
> 
> > tried that too...no joy
> ...


 
  
  


princeofegypt said:


> fixed it:
> 
> ran this
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tauruslabs.usbhostcheck


----------



## Paulus XII

Guys, I have seen some "big" storage pouch here, where you can put your DAP and the Mojo, plus cables, etc. What is the brand exactly and where can I find something like that?


----------



## jmills8

paulus xii said:


> Guys, I have seen some "big" storage pouch here, where you can put your DAP and the Mojo, plus cables, etc. What is the brand exactly and where can I find something like that?


 Pelican case ?


----------



## Mython

paulus xii said:


> Guys, I have seen some "big" storage pouch here, where you can put your DAP and the Mojo, plus cables, etc. What is the brand exactly and where can I find something like that?


 
  
  
 Have you looked in the section entitled* 'Bands / Cases / Stacking methods, etc.'*, in _*post #3*_?


----------



## jmills8

?


----------



## Paulus XII

jmills8 said:


> ?


 
  
 Man, thats fantastic. Whats that so that I can search for it?


----------



## canali

paulus xii said:


> Man, thats fantastic. Whats that so that I can search for it?


 
  
 i just did an image search via google
 (right click over image, scroll down to 'search google for image')
 and pelican cases and links came up
 http://www.pelican-case.com/chart.html


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> Something to consider:



Looks great, I wonder if its upgradable to Android 5.0?


----------



## Paulus XII

canali said:


> i just did an image search via google
> (right click over image, scroll down to 'search google for image')
> and pelican cases and links came up
> http://www.pelican-case.com/chart.html
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I've seen it already, thanks.


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Something to consider:
> ...


 

  You'd need to be careful about which model you choose - if you look on Amazon the reviews for those mini Android phones are full of pros and cons, and something else to note is that some of the reviews mention that the microUSB sockets are deeper than usual, which can pose problems for which cables will connect reliably.
  
 My advice is look carefully at the various phones on offer, and read the reviews carefully, in order to choose one which will fulfill your music needs without too many problems. Some models also lack the keys that usually sit either side of the 'home' button at the bottom of an Android phone. Just be careful, but if you choose carefully, you might end up with a very economical little gem that works just fine with Mojo.


----------



## EagleWings

paulus xii said:


> Guys, I have seen some "big" storage pouch here, where you can put your DAP and the Mojo, plus cables, etc. What is the brand exactly and where can I find something like that?


 
  
 Check out this post for pictures and info on the Storage/Carrying Case:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18750#post_12655518
  
 Similar choices on Amazon:
  
 1. https://www.amazon.com/Mudder-Protective-Travel-Carrying-Nintendo/dp/B01CJJHAMU/ref=sr_1_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1466310748&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=2ds+case&psc=1
  
 2. https://www.amazon.com/Double-Compartment-Carry-Case-Nintendo-2DS/dp/B00FEOR4MY/ref=sr_1_5?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1466310748&sr=1-5&keywords=2ds+case
  
 3. https://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-2DS-Accessory-Travel-Charger-Charging/dp/B00FEOPUN4/ref=sr_1_8?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1466310748&sr=1-8&keywords=2ds+case
  
 4. https://www.amazon.com/Austor-Travel-Carrying-Protective-Nintendo-2DS/dp/B01FY2U3UK/ref=sr_1_13?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1466310748&sr=1-13&keywords=2ds+case
  
 5. https://www.amazon.com/Smatree-Traveling-Zippered-Nintendo-Accessories/dp/B019W9SM72/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1466310928&sr=8-1&keywords=smatree+2ds+case
  
 If you are looking for a Pelican Hard Case to carry Mojo+DAP+Cables, I've posted some info here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18540#post_12638007


----------



## headmanPL

howdy - yes, Xperia is my main source for Mojo. I have a 128Gb card with music on and an OTG USB cable connecting the 2 devices. When I work from home, they are playing 10 hours non stop. 

The other purchase I would recommend for the Xperia, is the magnetic charging cable. That way you can charge the phone via that charging port without disconnecting the USB cable to Mojo, which would stop the music


----------



## noobandroid

headmanpl said:


> howdy - yes, Xperia is my main source for Mojo. I have a 128Gb card with music on and an OTG USB cable connecting the 2 devices. When I work from home, they are playing 10 hours non stop.
> 
> The other purchase I would recommend for the Xperia, is the magnetic charging cable. That way you can charge the phone via that charging port without disconnecting the USB cable to Mojo, which would stop the music



i wonder if xperia has wireless charging, if it does then things get simpler


----------



## episiarch

mojo ideas said:


> Thank you for your posting At first I thought it was a loblow and bit cheeky of you as in many places the word Dodo is synonymous with something that is totally Dead and buried and Mojo is very far from that though I'm sure our competitors should wish that were true. Rob and I will take some time out to look through your thoughts to see if any might be valid we will let you know.


 

 Wow! I'm sorry I'm a day or two late in seeing and responding to this, but I'm grateful to you for replying. 
  
 I promise I meant Dojo only in the positive sense of of being a self-contained place of calm, study, reflection, and continuous improvement.  It never occurred to me that it would sound like the extinct Dodo.


----------



## rkt31

few days back I found a link where kef was showcasing their blade speakers using mojo as source . has kef ( I myself own kef r300 and one fellow member uses kef with dave too ) in anyway partnered with chord ? or was it just a coincidence? I think using mojo for totl speakers of a highly respected speaker brand can be a great testimony for a revolutionary product like mojo.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Guys what IEM's pair well with Mojo?
 I was looking at Dita Brass Edition and Orolius. Currently have IE800...
  
 Cheers


----------



## miketlse

princeofegypt said:


> Guys what IEM's pair well with Mojo?
> I was looking at Dita Brass Edition and Orolius. Currently have IE800...
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 I think that you could get a long list based on individual preferences, however Shure 846s do seem popular, and some people like the Earsonics Velvets, others the AK T8iE,etc.......
 You could also try the threads for individual IEMs, and then search using the keyword mojo.


----------



## BB 808

princeofegypt said:


> Guys what IEM's pair well with Mojo?
> I was looking at Dita Brass Edition and Orolius. Currently have IE800...
> 
> Cheers


 
 For me, the Mojo is so awesome it sounds great with ALL of my headphones and IEMs.  Pick whatever you like and plug it into the Mojo.


----------



## howdy

>


 


mython said:


> You'd need to be careful about which model you choose - if you look on Amazon the reviews for those mini Android phones are full of pros and cons, and something else to note is that some of the reviews mention that the microUSB sockets are deeper than usual, which can pose problems for which cables will connect reliably.
> 
> My advice is look carefully at the various phones on offer, and read the reviews carefully, in order to choose one which will fulfill your music needs without too many problems. Some models also lack the keys that usually sit either side of the 'home' button at the bottom of an Android phone. Just be careful, but if you choose carefully, you might end up with a very economical little gem that works just fine with Mojo.


 
 Thanks for your help! I have seen a few of the reviews and a lot of them are saying its more of a novelty then a phone.
  


headmanpl said:


> howdy - yes, Xperia is my main source for Mojo. I have a 128Gb card with music on and an OTG USB cable connecting the 2 devices. When I work from home, they are playing 10 hours non stop.
> 
> The other purchase I would recommend for the Xperia, is the magnetic charging cable. That way you can charge the phone via that charging port without disconnecting the USB cable to Mojo, which would stop the music


 
 I think I will just stick with this as it should work for a long time. I will look for the magnetic charger as that is a great idea. Have you used Tidal or Spotify with this? I plan on using Tidal Hifi on this exclusively.


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That's a fair comment, but those people are discussing it in terms of being a smartphone / phone. _We_ are discussing it purely as a simple digital file reader to send music data to Mojo, which is a much narrower definition of function. But yeah, do what you feel to be appropriate for your needs. One of those mini phones would, undeniably, be a case of having to accept some compromises (and perhaps some frustrations), with the trade-off that you'd be getting a remarkably tiny and pocketable Mojo stack, as a reward.
  
 I can totally understand preferring to take the route of a Sony Experia, if you don't feel inclined to accept any frustrations, and are willing to accept more weight and bulk (and pay several times as much), in order to get greater functionality and quality.


----------



## headmanPL

howdy said:


> Thanks for your help! I have seen a few of the reviews and a lot of them are saying its more of a novelty then a phone.
> 
> I think I will just stick with this as it should work for a long time. I will look for the magnetic charger as that is a great idea. Have you used Tidal or Spotify with this? I plan on using Tidal Hifi on this exclusively.



I never got on the Spotify bandwagon, but many posters regularly use it. 
I have been using Tidal for some time (got a free subscription via my Linn system). Tidal through UAPP works very well.


----------



## jmills8

headmanpl said:


> I never got on the Spotify bandwagon, but many posters regularly use it.
> I have been using Tidal for some time (got a free subscription via my Linn system). Tidal through UAPP works very well.


 The other wagon.


----------



## headmanPL

noobandroid said:


> i wonder if xperia has wireless charging, if it does then things get simpler



 I wasn't aware of it supporting wireless charging. A quick search shows that Sony has a cover and plate that will facilitate this. Not for me, but possibly a good option for you.


----------



## howdy

headmanpl said:


> I never got on the Spotify bandwagon, but many posters regularly use it.
> I have been using Tidal for some time (got a free subscription via my Linn system). Tidal through UAPP works very well.


 
 Thats great news. My family and myself all use Tidal Hifi since sometime last year and always like how it works. My daughter has about 10 playlists.


----------



## theveterans

Tried TIdal HiFi exclusive mode recently. In my system, it sounded worse to my ears than Spotify using ASIO. I would see Tidal sounding better on some other gears though. Then again, Redbook CD played on Foobar is still superior to both with Spotify ASIO coming very close.


----------



## howdy

theveterans said:


> Tried TIdal HiFi exclusive mode recently. In my system, it sounded worse to my ears than Spotify using ASIO. I would see Tidal sounding better on some other gears though. Then again, Redbook CD played on Foobar is still superior to both with Spotify ASIO coming very close.


 
 To each their own. I use Tidal Hifi with my Onkyo DP-X1 and it sounds amazing.


----------



## maxh22

howdy said:


> To each their own. I use Tidal Hifi with my Onkyo DP-X1 and it sounds amazing.


 
 I own both a Spotify Premium account and Tidal Hifi and when directly compairing songs A/B there is a clear difference. Mojo still sounds good with 320kbs music but I feel like it loses quite a bit of depth, instrument seperation, and air when comparing two identical songs. Spotify has better alogorithm's than Tidal so when I can't find any new songs on Tidal I discover them on Spotify.


----------



## howdy

I think the Mojo makes everything sound great!


----------



## maxh22

howdy said:


> I think the Mojo makes everything sound great!


 
 It can make it sound its best but It can also show weakness with low quality tracks and less capable headphones or IEM's. Rob Watts wasn't kidding when he said that Mojo is a reference quality piece that you can take with you on the go. I convinced my friend that he wasted his money on his $300 Bose earphones, or rather he convinced himself after he heard the Bose against my tape modded IE 80's. He kept mentioning how muddy the Bose sound in comparison.


----------



## Mython

Cohesively-presented detail is certainly one noticeable characteristic of Rob's WTA DACs, but another I feel to be quite pronounced is the (to my ears) very dynamic presentation. When I first heard Hugo, I was quite startled by the dynamics - it can kick like a mule, extremely rapidly, and Mojo behaves much the same, in that regard. So, I would consider that any transducer used with Mojo or Hugo should ideally have sufficient excursion (and a decent motor design) to handle dynamic peaks swiftly and without strain. That is one aspect of performance which many mass-market products, with cheap drivers, are not well-equipped to handle.
  
 I won't be drawn on naming specific products - I'm only mentioning the above as a factor to consider, when choosing a suitable can/IEM/CIEM to use with Mojo.


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> Cohesively-presented detail is certainly one noticeable characteristic of Rob's WTA DACs, but another I feel to be quite pronounced is the (to my ears) very dynamic presentation. When I first heard Hugo, I was quite startled by the dynamics - it can kick like a mule, extremely rapidly, and Mojo behaves much the same, in that regard. So, I would consider that any transducer used with Mojo or Hugo should ideally have sufficient excursion (and a decent motor design) to handle dynamic peaks swiftly and without strain. That is one aspect of performance which many mass-market products, with cheap drivers, are not well-equipped to handle.
> 
> I won't be drawn on naming specific products - I'm only mentioning the above as a factor to consider, when choosing a suitable can/IEM/CIEM to use with Mojo.


 
 I have Alclair RSM CIEMs as my main IEM which are outstanding!!! I used it with the Mojo when I had it on tour and they where a match made in heaven, great synergy. Cant wait to get a Mojo someday.


----------



## esm87

Anybody here have experience of using the mojo with vibro labs Aria IEM's. If so how does it match? Cheers


----------



## pr0b3r

Still lovin' my Mojo! Though still average IEMs. Can't wait to hear the CA Nova with it tomorrow.


----------



## Solarium

Any recommendations on which wall chargers to use with the Mojo that's available on amazon?
  
 Also, is there a way to make the different mini-jacks output at different volumes (or remember to do so)? I just switched from my amp output to my SE846, and my eardrums almost blew out. Still getting some of that PTSD


----------



## Mython

solarium said:


> .... is there a way to make the different mini-jacks output at different volumes (or remember to do so)?


 
  
  
 Sorry; no.


----------



## Solarium

mython said:


> Sorry; no.


 
 I just have to learn how to read the volume colors then  Gonna learn how to lock the volumes as well.


----------



## Mython

solarium said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry; no.
> ...


 
  
  
 Post # 3...


----------



## Solarium

mython said:


> Post # 3...


 
 Lol, reading it now 
  
 I think it didn't reset the volume after I restarted the Mojo because I tweaked the volume settings while on the pre-amp mode.


----------



## x RELIC x

solarium said:


> Lol, reading it now
> 
> I think it didn't reset the volume after I restarted the Mojo because I tweaked the volume settings while on the pre-amp mode.




Yes, when setting the Mojo to the Line Level shortcut (which is all it is - simply a shortcut to that volume, nothing is bypassed) the setting is not remembered. However, when adjusting the volume at all from there it is remembered. 

Like any piece of equipment, check the volume before pressing play. I actually like the lights for volume as it's an instant visual to see if I'm in the 'danger zone' with my transducers.


----------



## Wyd4

x relic x said:


> Yes, when setting the Mojo to the Line Level shortcut (which is all it is - simply a shortcut to that volume, nothing is bypassed) the setting is not remembered. However, when adjusting the volume at all from there it is remembered.
> 
> Like any piece of equipment, check the volume before pressing play. I actually like the lights for volume as it's an instant visual to see if I'm in the 'danger zone' with my transducers.




Agree. I love that it lights up. It's in your face and obvious. Though it does take a little while to get your head around what colours mean what when it comes to volume.


----------



## warrior1975

howdy said:


> My Onkyo is a keeper and so is my DSD Micro I just can't get the Mojo out of my head from the tour unit I had. I will keep my RSMs but want there new quad as well. This hobby is never ending. One thing is I don't want multiple setups just 3 and I have 2, so if I get this I hope it will be it for awhile.




I think it's almost pointless bro. Keep the micro and be happy. Definitely not an upgrade, not even sure if it's a side grade. They sound that much alike to my ears. Of course, my offer to you stands (in case you forgot)


----------



## maxh22

wyd4 said:


> Agree. I love that it lights up. It's in your face and obvious. Though it does take a little while to get your head around what colours mean what when it comes to volume.




Once you blow your eardrums out it's hard not to forgot what color did such damage haha. My first few days my Mojo was on double blue since I was listening with headphones.I forgot to change it back to double red and ended up accidently pressing play with my iems inserted into my ears. From that point on I remembered to check the colors.


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> Once you blow your eardrums out it's hard not to forgot what color did such damage haha. My first few days my Mojo was on double blue since I was listening with headphones.I forgot to change it back to double red and ended up accidently pressing play with my iems inserted into my ears. From that point on I remembered to check the colors.


 Or push play before putting iems in your ear.


----------



## jaibautista

I don't know if this is the best place to ask this query. But I am certain that my fellow Mojo users would be able to help me.
  
 While I don't have any plans of buying any audio gear in the foreseeable future, I am thinking of saving up for a desktop DAC to pair with my desktop amp, a Lake People G109-A. Currently, when listening to my mid-fi HPs (Sennheiser HD600 and HifiMan HE-400i), I used my Mojo as a line-out DAC to feed the LP G109-A. 
  
 Is the Mojo still better than, say, a Schiit Bifrost Multibit (Bimby) DAC or the Lake People RS 06 DAC (which is somewhat similar to the Violectric V800)? That is, am I better off sticking with the Mojo than getting the Schiit or LP/Violectrick desktop amps? As much as I want to "upgrade" to a Hugo, its price is just too prohibitively expensive for me.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## theveterans

IMO, currently owning both DAC, Bifrost Multibit is noticeably ahead of Mojo in depth and holographic imaging (Bimby presents a concert hall soundstage while Mojo closely presents a studio room). IMO, both are equal in detail retrieval and instrument layering, but to me Bifrost Multibit sounds more natural to my AKG K712 headphones while Mojo is slightly brighter/harsher sounding. To some, both are just side grades to Mojo. IMO, if you need a decisive blow against the Mojo, you have to upgrade to Gungnir Multibit.


----------



## Paulus XII

eaglewings said:


> Check out this post for pictures and info on the Storage/Carrying Case:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18750#post_12655518
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh, excellent. Thanks so much for all the work. Much appreciated


----------



## Marat Sar

As a proud, but encumbered owner of a Mojo triple-stack, I've made it my duty to come here every two months to ask if there have been _any _news on the SD card reader module?


----------



## Paulus XII

edited.


----------



## Deftone

marat sar said:


> As a proud, but encumbered owner of a Mojo triple-stack, I've made it my duty to come here every two months to ask if there have been _any _news on the SD card reader module?


 
  
 zilch


----------



## noobandroid

marat sar said:


> As a proud, but encumbered owner of a Mojo triple-stack, I've made it my duty to come here every two months to ask if there have been _any _news on the SD card reader module?


----------



## x RELIC x

jaibautista said:


> I don't know if this is the best place to ask this query. But I am certain that my fellow Mojo users would be able to help me.
> 
> While I don't have any plans of buying any audio gear in the foreseeable future, I am thinking of saving up for a desktop DAC to pair with my desktop amp, a Lake People G109-A. Currently, when listening to my mid-fi HPs (Sennheiser HD600 and HifiMan HE-400i), I used my Mojo as a line-out DAC to feed the LP G109-A.
> 
> ...





theveterans said:


> IMO, currently owning both DAC, Bifrost Multibit is noticeably ahead of Mojo in depth and holographic imaging (Bimby presents a concert hall soundstage while Mojo closely presents a studio room). IMO, both are equal in detail retrieval and instrument layering, but to me Bifrost Multibit sounds more natural to my AKG K712 headphones while Mojo is slightly brighter/harsher sounding. To some, both are just side grades to Mojo. IMO, if you need a decisive blow against the Mojo, you have to upgrade to Gungnir Multibit.




I know of two people that have sold their Bimby after hearing the Mojo. I would say audition if you can as each user has their own idea of 'better'. One person may think the Mojo is closed in and other may think the Bifrost multibit is exaggerated. If going by specs and measurements the Mojo is _easily_ better than the Bifrost multibit, but that's not the point to listening enjoyment.


----------



## jmills8

Best to buy TWO Mojos. Have one charging while using the other.


----------



## Paulus XII

jmills8 said:


> Best to buy TWO Mojos. Gave one charging while using the other.


 
  
 I would take the Hugo instead.


----------



## jaibautista

@theveterans
  
 Thank you very much for the comparo _kabayan_! 
  
@x RELIC x
  
 Unfortunately, we don't have a Schiit distributor here in Manila, only for Violectric amps (I got my Lake People amp from that same distributor, but that was a one-off opportunity as they really focus on Violectric products). Hence, getting the Violectric/Lake People DAC locally would be much more feasible than getting a Bimby.
  
 My thinking behind getting a dedicated desktop DAC is to preserve my Mojo's battery life. Given that the Philippines is a tropical country and I don't have air-conditioning in my room, I fear that subjecting my Mojo to continued use while plugged in the mains/USB hub will drastically shorten its battery lifespan.
  
 Nonetheless, thanks for the prompt feedback!


----------



## esm87

Anyone have experience with both mojo and IDSD micro? Looking to be used with IEM's 95% of the time.

Which do you prefer? Also how is sound quality to eachother? Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

jaibautista said:


> @theveterans
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the comparo _kabayan_!
> ...




I'm like you and personally prefer not to deal with battery management in a desktop scenario. While many use the Mojo in a desktop setup it really is designed for mobile use. The thing is that it's a very capable DAC so it's hard not to be drawn to using it in all situations given its price.


----------



## jaibautista

@x RELIC x
  
 I very much agree with your assessment re: the Mojo. Not only does it simplify my portable stack (I use it with my DX90 when listening on-the-go with my CIEMs), it also keeps my desktop footprint to the barest minimum (my Lake People G109-A takes so little space in my computer desk at home). And I can't sing enough praises for the Mojo, both as a portable DAC/amp solution and a dedicated line-out DAC servicing my full-sized headphone needs. The Mojo "beating" its well-heralded desktop counterparts is a testament to how well-designed and -engineered it is. And that's what's actually making me doubt my plans to purchase a dedicated desktop DAC in the first place: do I really gain anything from buying such when I already have _THE _Mojo?
  
 If only the folks at Chord Electronics allow us to hot-swap the batteries to resolve the batter management concerns in a desktop setting. Then again, I understand the rationale why they don't allow us to even pry open the aluminium enclosure. If and when it happens, I hope Chord and its distributors would allow us Mojo owners to bring in our units to have the spent batteries swapped for new ones, even for a (minimal) fee.I would like to think that majority of Mojo users utilize their units in prolonged listening sessions (I use mine daily in the office for at least 8 hours non-stop) and sooner or later the battery may conk out. 
  
 Thanks again for the feedback! Very much appreciate the speedy replies!


----------



## x RELIC x

Chord has said on this thread that the Mojo battery, which they had made for them specifically for the Mojo over a three year period, should last in the ballpark of around 10 years. They've also said that you can bring the Mojo to a qualified local Chord dealer to do a battery swap if necessary.


----------



## jaibautista

@x RELIC x
  
 Copy that. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## aangen

jmills8 said:


> Best to buy TWO Mojos. Have one charging while using the other.


 
 I don't understand why you would not just spend $50 a a rechargeable power unit that holds enough power to run the Mojo for a few days. I've seen people say this a few times in this thread and it just boggles my mind  that people are so unaware of inexpensive powerpacks.


----------



## jmills8

aangen said:


> I don't understand why you would not just spend $50 a a rechargeable power unit that holds enough power to run the Mojo for a few days. I've seen people say this a few times in this thread and it just boggles my mind  that people are so unaware of inexpensive powerpacks.


 You mean charge the Mojo while using the Mojo ? So in MY CASE when I go to three different schools to coach which takes multiple trains, buses and a taxi which usually takes 3 hours a day of traveling. I should take two phones (one to use as a phone the other to use with the mojo) the Mojo and a charger on my daily travel in Hong Kong? Sorry this boggles your mind. I read its BEST not to use the Mojo while CHARGING the Mojo. In Hong Kong its 98% humidity and reaching close to 40°.


----------



## aangen

jmills8 said:


> aangen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why you would not just spend $50 a a rechargeable power unit that holds enough power to run the Mojo for a few days. I've seen people say this a few times in this thread and it just boggles my mind  that people are so unaware of inexpensive powerpacks.
> ...


 
 I have mine plugged into a charger 95% of the time I am using it. But I don't live in hell. Enjoy your weird ways. (and your deep pockets)


----------



## jmills8

aangen said:


> I have mine plugged into a charger 95% of the time I am using it. But I don't live in hell. Enjoy your weird ways. (and your deep pockets)


 The life of Coaching at various schools. Thanks for your help and enjoy Heaven. ☺


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Awesome man. Simply awesome.


----------



## headmanPL

jmills8 said:


> You mean charge the Mojo while using the Mojo ? So in MY CASE when I go to three different schools to coach which takes multiple trains, buses and a taxi which usually takes 3 hours a day of traveling. I should take two phones (one to use as a phone the other to use with the mojo) the Mojo and a charger on my daily travel in Hong Kong? Sorry this boggles your mind. I read its BEST not to use the Mojo while CHARGING the Mojo. In Hong Kong its 98% humidity and reaching close to 40°.


 

 Sometimes one has to accept that their use case is outside the one envisaged by the Manufacturer. Yours is not typical, but I've never understood why a power block with 2 USB out cables (one for phone, other for Mojo) would be so impossible?
 I work with Education also (albeit in a colder UK), but never has a School taken issue with me plugging into their power to top up my devices.


----------



## headmanPL

Potentially good news.
  
 I know from the thread that a few people are frustrated by the "fading in" on some tracks, particularly when changing sample rates, I see that UAPP has an update in Play.
  Added 'Free USB bandwidth after playback' option. Disabling this may help if you are seeing 'Failure changing alt setting to 0' messages. Also reduces the fading in that Chord devices do (only works for non-DSD audio).
  
 A certain Football game will stop me from trying the update tonight, so I can't verify if it does overcome the problem, but for any not interested in the beautiful game, could be worth looking at for those that are bothered by this "feature"!


----------



## SptsNaz

I know this was probably talked about somewhere in this thread, but can anyone recommend a decent TRRS to TRS cable to use from my X5ii to Mojo? Are the pricier ones worth the money?


----------



## tretneo

Apologies if this has already been discussed, I need some amp pairing advice.
  
 Gear:
 - Chord Mojo
 - HiFiMAN HE-560
 - MrSpeakers Ether C
  
 I've read some concerns that the Mojo may not drive the HE-560s in particular to its potential. I'd love to pick up an affordable amp (sub $1k) to pair with the Mojo (as a DAC) when listening to the HE-560s at my desk. My main pre-requisite being not to modify the sound signature much so a powerful but very natural/neutral sounding amp is key.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## thecrow

musiclvr said:


> I'm loving the synergy between the Mojo and the Focal Spirit Pros.....simply incredible!


Can you elaborate re what you like in the combo as i have the fsp and sony pha3 that i thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## thecrow

crafft said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > I may just go ahead and consider full sized headphones to go with my Mojo,
> ...


Hi. Why the non colied cable? What did you find?


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Any Update on when Chord's own Mojo case hits the US?


----------



## SptsNaz

eaglewings said:


> SptsNaz, looks like you are located in the US. You have 3 choices:
> 
> 1. *Moon Audio Cable (You have the option of choosing straight or right angle connectors. If you are unsure, you can PM me):* https://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow, this was super helpful. Thank you so much!


----------



## Taggerung

Is the Mojo's battery still rated at 8-10 hrs even when paired with a separate amp?


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes driving into a high impedance load (an amp) is lowest power within Mojo.


----------



## theveterans

jaibautista said:


> @theveterans
> 
> Thank you very much for the comparo _kabayan_!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm more active here than our local _TipidPC_. Anyways, if you're looking for that "Hugo" sound, Schiit Multibit DACs are out of the question since they are in opposite direction of the sound approach of the Hugo. Schiit aims for a pleasing and relaxed sound rather than Hugo's airier and more transparent sound based on what I remember and from some other impressions.


----------



## jadeboy

I have setup Mojo as my DAC on Windows 10 PC with 64 bits.. The Windows driver seems to crash Skype for Business/Lync whenever I start the application.. by disabling Chord driver in control panel.. Skype for Business/Lync works fine again.. anyone have this problem and a solution?
  
 I am using the latest driver (I have tried both the Windows Driver/Windows 7 drivers). I have made multiple settings changes to the driver but nothing works.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

jmills8 said:


> I read its BEST not to use the Mojo while CHARGING the Mojo.




Where did you read this? I thought I read that doing so is the best way to preserve battery life. Or are you talking about sound quality? Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## theveterans

> Where did you read this? I thought I read that doing so is the best way to preserve battery life. Or are you talking about sound quality? Can anyone else confirm?


 
 It's best for any battery not be discharged and charged at the same time since it generates way more heat than just being charged.


----------



## jmills8

dexter morgan said:


> Where did you read this? I thought I read that doing so is the best way to preserve battery life. Or are you talking about sound quality? Can anyone else confirm?


 that I read it on page 3. That by using it and charging it one never reach full battery.


----------



## aangen

jmills8 said:


> dexter morgan said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you read this? I thought I read that doing so is the best way to preserve battery life. Or are you talking about sound quality? Can anyone else confirm?
> ...


 
 Perhaps for the very first time you charge it. I use my Mojo mostly on my desktop, always leaving it plugged into power. It charges to full charge, it last over 8 hours when I use it in a portable situation. But you are correct, it does get quite warm while charging and using at the same time. But it does have built-in thermal protection, and so far that has never engaged for me.


----------



## aangen

Here, this fella named Rob Watts speaks about the subject:
  
 Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* 


  

 Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
  
 Rob
  
 This could maybe even work in China. (I got this from post 3)


----------



## Mojo ideas

rob watts said:


> Congratulations to you Mython too - without your help, and the help of Relic and other contributors, this thread would not have been the success it is!
> 
> Rob


Yes I whole heartedly agree thank you John.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

mojo ideas said:


> Yes I whole heartedly agree thank you John.


 

 Same here. Way to go John.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

paulus xii said:


> I would take the Hugo instead.


 

 Let's pay a little bit more and get the Dave instead.


----------



## Arpiben

jadeboy said:


> I have setup Mojo as my DAC on Windows 10 PC with 64 bits.. The Windows driver seems to crash Skype for Business/Lync whenever I start the application.. by disabling Chord driver in control panel.. Skype for Business/Lync works fine again.. anyone have this problem and a solution?
> 
> I am using the latest driver (I have tried both the Windows Driver/Windows 7 drivers). I have made multiple settings changes to the driver but nothing works.


 

 Hi @jadeboy,
  
 I have been using both Lync & now Skype for Business without encoutering the issues you related ( Win7). I suggest you to have a look at your audio device settings in Skype. In my case, by default it is set to computer audio driver and not  Chord or Asio.
 If Mojo is switched off or its USB data is unplugged, and you have selected Asio or Chord driver it is normal that applications may scratch since they can not establish any comunication with the DAC. As for instance, when trying to play Foobar without Mojo/USB plugged.
 Good luck in solving the issue.
 Rgds


----------



## x RELIC x

Interesting.... AK announced the AK70 on Facebook - LINK -. Why am I linking it here? USB audio out, and it's actually on the small side.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> Interesting.... AK announced the AK70 on Facebook - LINK -. Why am I linking it here? USB audio out, and it's actually on the small side.


 

 Yes, quite compact, with power output same as AK380 as it claims. Looking forward to the AK70 Copper.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

x relic x said:


> Interesting.... AK announced the AK70 on Facebook - LINK -. Why am I linking it here? USB audio out, and it's actually on the small side.


 

 Looks pretty with Mojo.


----------



## TokenGesture

Can you stream Tidal/Qobuz with AK70?


----------



## x RELIC x

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Looks pretty with Mojo.




There ya go! Is it OTG spec or regular micro USB?


----------



## sabloke

Looks like Onkyo and Fiio got A&K worried. Good.


----------



## Rowethren

Damn, that AK70 looks tasty! Almost perfect size match with the Mojo. If it supports Spotify/Tidal and has a decent UI that is a go!


----------



## SearchOfSub

How much is ak70?


----------



## Arpiben

searchofsub said:


> How much is ak70?


 
 It should cost around 599 USD according to D.A.R.
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/06/ak70-another-day-another-astellkern-portable-player/
  
 Now I am just hoping FIIO T3 will get out soon at a more affordable price.
 Cheers.


----------



## Wyd4

I usually don't care about looks regarding such things, but gosh I hate that blue lol. 

The footprint and idea of a smaller, cheaper ak100ii is nice though


----------



## jmills8

wyd4 said:


> I usually don't care about looks regarding such things, but gosh I hate that blue lol.
> 
> The footprint and idea of a smaller, cheaper ak100ii is nice though


 One SD Card.


----------



## Wyd4

jmills8 said:


> One SD Card.




How does that differ to the ak100ii?


----------



## jmills8

wyd4 said:


> How does that differ to the ak100ii?


 exactly


----------



## Wyd4

jmills8 said:


> exactly




I see what you did there


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

x relic x said:


> mathi8vadhanan said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty with Mojo.
> ...


 
 Yes, sir. You need an OTG cable to put the unit in host mode.
 Regular cable will enable only USB dac mode.


----------



## Arpiben

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Yes, sir. You need an OTG cable to put the unit in host mode.
> Regular cable will enable only USB dac mode.



For those interested in AK70, the manufacturer site has been updated and will provide the specs.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

aangen said:


> Here, this fella named Rob Watts speaks about the subject:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* [COLOR=22229C]
> 
> ...




Thank you for finding that. That is what I remembered reading. So does that confirm that charging while use won't degrade the battery? The unit does get hot when doing this; could the extra ambient heat harm the battery?


----------



## rbalcom

paulus xii said:


> Guys, I have seen some "big" storage pouch here, where you can put your DAP and the Mojo, plus cables, etc. What is the brand exactly and where can I find something like that?


 
  
 My Mojo travel setup. Mojo plus AK120 connected vial optical with storage for IEMs (Noble Kaiser 10U) in a Pelican 1060 case.


----------



## Mython

dexter morgan said:


> aangen said:
> 
> 
> > Here, this fella named Rob Watts speaks about the subject:
> ...


 
  
  
 I understand your concern, and your desire to be clear about the issue, but in the extremely unlikely worst-case scenario that your Mojo battery performance were to decline, rest-assured that it is replaceable by Chord.
  
 Please -
  
 read post #3.
  
 This information, and so much more, is provided for you, for easy access.
  


mojo ideas said:


> JF here - ....  the battery is perfectly safe right up to 150 degrees Centigrade we had it made that way and its costs more than other batteries. The case of the mojo when it's charging has to shed about 1. 7 watts of heat it can only do that by radiating it away or convecting it away. If it's in a warm environment or it can't covect its heat away it's temperature will rise until there is a sufficient temperature differential to shed its heat. It's perfectly safe we have three indepentdant thermal temperature safety shut down method in mojo so please don't worry we know what we are doing. Remember a really hot cup of tea is usually only about 60 degrees C.


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> Mojo actually has three independant thermal cut outs a special high temperature battery and very sophisticated charging circuitry . Picking up on an earlier post Mojo actually does not dissipate a lot of heat when it's working. It's only about 1.7 watts and when it's charging it adds about another watt so its not much really. However the electronics and battery are thermally bonded to the aluminium case. The Mojo's case can only shed its heat through convection or by radiating it away. This can only work if there is a temperature differential between itself and its ambient surroundings if there is an insufficient gradient between them, the Mojos temperature will rise until there is a large enough difference to pass its heat to the air surrounding it.
> If it is prevented from doing this perhaps by being insulated I some way it's temperature will rise until one of the three shut down trips operate. note the battery is safe to 150 degrees and the trips all operate up to a hundred degrees lower. Therefore it's perfectly safe. In fact if it's feeling mildly hot at first to your hand. Your hand alone will easily soon bring the unit down to a reasonable temperature.


----------



## aangen

But I read somewhere that that works only with the optional sub-zero water cooling jacket.


----------



## aangen

Sub-zero water cooling jacket??!!  Where can I get that??!!


----------



## betula

[I am simply sharing this link for people, who are interested in different usb cables, as many of us use Mojo via usb. Avoiding any trouble I put this post in big brackets. ]


----------



## Mython

betula said:


> [I am simply sharing this link for people, who are interested in different usb cables, as many of us use Mojo via usb. Avoiding any trouble I put this post in big brackets. ]


 
  
 Very heavy bias towards AudioQuest cables, there...
  
 Speaking of Audioquest: http://www.head-fi.org/t/795911/audioquest-caught-in-cable-scam


----------



## Mython

mathi8vadhanan said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.... AK announced the AK70 on Facebook - LINK -. Why am I linking it here? USB audio out, and it's actually on the small side.
> ...


 
  

  


arpiben said:


> searchofsub said:
> 
> 
> > How much is ak70?
> ...


 
  
  
 I _*strongly*_ suspect the AK70 is aimed at cashing-in on owners of a particular DAC-Amp, due to it's success, and the fact that it sounds *easily* as good as, and arguably better than, the TOTL AK DAP. If they can't beat the SQ of a $599 DAC-Amp + $100 smartphone, with a $3,500 DAP, then they may as well try to grab a piece of the action by creating a relatively-affordable partner for it, which (by a hilariously-absurd 'coincidence' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is priced at* exactly the same $599* as that DAC-Amp). iRiver also know that the discontinued AK100 has popularly been stacked with said DAC-Amp, by many audiophiles.
  
  
 I have no objection to AK producing a (relatively) sensibly priced DAP that will feed Mojo nicely. I just find it quite laughable that they're being so obvious about it, without openly saying it.
  
 Possible proof (not that it was needed) that Mojo took a big bite out of somebody's overpriced pie...
  
 .


----------



## floydfan33

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Looks pretty with Mojo.


 
 It looks like the 2 and 3 series will get the AK70 OTG capability via Firmware but not the AK100II and AK120II if I read the info right.


----------



## Paulus XII

aangen said:


> Perhaps for the very first time you charge it. I use my Mojo mostly on my desktop, always leaving it plugged into power. It charges to full charge, it last over 8 hours when I use it in a portable situation. But you are correct, it does get quite warm while charging and using at the same time. But it does have built-in thermal protection, and so far that has never engaged for me.


 
  
 That's not working for me. The unit turns off after a while. Probably when it gets too warm. That was kind of a disappointment as I was going to use it as a DAC for my PC as well.


----------



## Rob Watts

paulus xii said:


> That's not working for me. The unit turns off after a while. Probably when it gets too warm. That was kind of a disappointment as I was going to use it as a DAC for my PC as well.


 
 You get the most power loss when it is charged from red; and when its being charged at full blue then the power from charging is very small.
  
 If you do need to charge and listen at the same time from red, and its in a hot room, then if you charge it with Mojo on its side so the top and bottom is in free air, it will not turn off. A head-fi poster mentioned this and it works well, as Mojo's power dissipation is almost doubled by doing it this way.
  
 Rob


----------



## Paulus XII

rob watts said:


> You get the most power loss when it is charged from red; and when its being charged at full blue then the power from charging is very small.
> 
> If you do need to charge and listen at the same time from red, and its in a hot room, then if you charge it with Mojo on its side so the top and bottom is in free air, it will not turn off. A head-fi poster mentioned this and it works well, as Mojo's power dissipation is almost doubled by doing it this way.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Well, that works for me. Many thanks, Rob.


----------



## AudioBear

rob watts said:


> You get the most power loss when it is charged from red; and when its being charged at full blue then the power from charging is very small.
> 
> If you do need to charge and listen at the same time from red, and its in a hot room, then if you charge it with Mojo on its side so the top and bottom is in free air, it will not turn off. A head-fi poster mentioned this and it works well, as Mojo's power dissipation is almost doubled by doing it this way.
> 
> Rob


 

 I may be that poster. I mentioned quite a while back that I always kept my Mojo on edge like that and it has never ever experienced a thermal shut down while playing and charging.  And I've never had anyone tell me my Mojo is set on the wrong side either.   In fact, if you do it right the lights are more noticeable.  Which its good.


----------



## aangen

paulus xii said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > You get the most power loss when it is charged from red; and when its being charged at full blue then the power from charging is very small.
> ...


 
 I am curious, what headphones are you driving when this happens to you? I have my Mojo flat on it's back when I am using it.


----------



## Paulus XII

aangen said:


> I am curious, what headphones are you driving when this happens to you? I have my Mojo flat on it's back when I am using it.


 
  
 PC speakers.


----------



## AudioBear

Powered?


----------



## Paulus XII

audiobear said:


> Powered?


 
  
 Yes. Logitech Z623.


----------



## deltronzero

New type C to Micro cable for the Nexus 6P & Mojo! (sorry forgot to bring the mojo to office today ha...more pics tomorrow)


----------



## sabloke

Where do I get one? That cable looks ace!


----------



## Arpiben

paulus xii said:


> PC speakers.



Hi Paulus,
After a not so easy search, it appears that your speakers have an input impedance of 4 Ohms. This is quite low and therefore it draws maximum current from Mojo. I understand now why your item is getting warm.
Cheers.


----------



## Paulus XII

arpiben said:


> Hi Paulus,
> After a not so easy search, it appears that your speakers have an input impedance of 4 Ohms. This is quite low and therefore it draws maximum current from Mojo. I understand now why your item is getting warm.
> Cheers.


 
  
 Hi Arpiben,
  
 Will this be unhealthy for Mojo? What do you think?


----------



## Arpiben

paulus xii said:


> Hi Arpiben,
> 
> Will this be unhealthy for Mojo? What do you think?



Don't know. I forgot by I think Mojo is specified from 8 Ohms upwards.
In order to limit current you may set maximum volume/gain with your loudspeaker and therefore reduce output voltage from Mojo.
Rgds


----------



## AudioBear

yes, 4 Ohms would draw a lot of power.  Mojo delivers something like 700+ mW into 8 Ohms and is approved for 4 Ohm headphones so Mojo can take the load but it will dissipate a lot of power driving speakers.  I doubt it was designed with driving speakers as a normal use.  Maybe @Rob Watts will comment.


----------



## pr0b3r

mython said:


> I _*strongly*_ suspect the AK70 is aimed at cashing-in on owners of a particular DAC-Amp, due to it's success, and the fact that it sounds *easily* as good as, and arguably better than, the TOTL AK DAP. If they can't beat the SQ of a $599 DAC-Amp + $100 smartphone, with a $3,500 DAP, then they may as well try to grab a piece of the action by creating a relatively-affordable partner for it, which (by a hilariously-absurd 'coincidence'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's also the first thing that came to my mind when I saw the specs of that AK70. Haha! I'm still not that much of a fan of the analytical sound of AK DAPs, but the features are promising on this one. Might be a real game changer. Also, maybe it's just me, but I feel like AK is just like the Apple brand of high end audio devices. JMO.


----------



## Rob Watts

audiobear said:


> yes, 4 Ohms would draw a lot of power.  Mojo delivers something like 700+ mW into 8 Ohms and is approved for 4 Ohm headphones so Mojo can take the load but it will dissipate a lot of power driving speakers.  I doubt it was designed with driving speakers as a normal use.  Maybe @Rob Watts will comment.


 
 Assuming I understand correctly, Paulus stated that the Logitech Z623 is powered, so that Mojo will just see a very easy power amp input load. No need to worry about the actual impedance of the loudspeaker's 4 ohms.
  
 Yes Mojo will go down to 4 ohms, but certainly not speakers. It will drive 8 or 16 ohm efficient horns though.
  
 Rob


----------



## Rowethren

Just reporting back, after 2 days of commuting to London with my Mojo in the new official case it has not shutdown once. The external of the case gets slightly warm but nothing to worry about. Not bad considering it has been around 24 degrees in London (not that hot for a lot of you guys but in the UK that is pretty warm).


----------



## jadeboy

arpiben said:


> Hi @jadeboy,
> 
> I have been using both Lync & now Skype for Business without encoutering the issues you related ( Win7). I suggest you to have a look at your audio device settings in Skype. In my case, by default it is set to computer audio driver and not  Chord or Asio.
> If Mojo is switched off or its USB data is unplugged, and you have selected Asio or Chord driver it is normal that applications may scratch since they can not establish any comunication with the DAC. As for instance, when trying to play Foobar without Mojo/USB plugged.
> ...


 
  
 I have tired everything I can think of.. the audio device in Skype is setup for a different audio output.. it does really matter what is setup in Skype for Business/Lync.. once the Chord Device is enable in the sound control panel, Lync will crash right away (disable Chord Device/and all other sound devices, launch Lync - no problem - enable Chord Device - Lync crashes right away).


----------



## Slaphead

rowethren said:


> Just reporting back, after 2 days of commuting to London with my Mojo in the new official case it has not shutdown once. The external of the case gets slightly warm but nothing to worry about.* Not bad considering it has been around 24 degrees in London (not that hot for a lot of you guys but in the UK that is pretty warm)*.




A couple more days of that and you'll be getting a hosepipe ban over there in the UK 

I use my Mojo as a desktop DAC/Amp, which means I almost always have it charging at the same time, and only just gets slightly warm to the touch.


----------



## Rowethren

slaphead said:


> A couple more days of that and you'll be getting a hosepipe ban over there in the UK
> 
> I use my Mojo as a desktop DAC/Amp, which means I almost always have it charging at the same time, and only just gets slightly warm to the touch.




Well the Mojo does get hotter than slightly warm but not too bad, I was saying the outside of the case doesn't get too warm. Either way no where near the shutoff temperature. 

Thankfully we should be safe from a hose pipe ban seeing as it has been a typical Summer and raining most days! :rolleyes:


----------



## Paulus XII

arpiben said:


> Don't know. I forgot by I think Mojo is specified from 8 Ohms upwards.
> In order to limit current you may set maximum volume/gain with your loudspeaker and therefore reduce output voltage from Mojo.
> Rgds


 
  
 Just did that and all's fine with temperatures.


----------



## Mython

slaphead said:


> rowethren said:
> 
> 
> > Just reporting back, after 2 days of commuting to London with my Mojo in the new official case it has not shutdown once. The external of the case gets slightly warm but nothing to worry about.* Not bad considering it has been around 24 degrees in London (not that hot for a lot of you guys but in the UK that is pretty warm)*.
> ...


 
  
 Hey, not all of us live in the rarefied air (and with an endless mountain stream of water) on a personal Alp - the only Alps us Brits have is a potentiometer or two!
  
  
 Oh well... at least we can mow the lawn, on a Sunday, even if we're banned from watering it...


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> Hey, not all of us live in the rarefied air (and with an endless mountain stream of water) on a personal Alp - the only Alps us Brits have is a potentiometer or two!
> 
> 
> *Oh well... at least we can mow the lawn, on a Sunday, even if we're banned from watering it...*




LOL - You win


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Hey, not all of us live in the rarefied air (and with an endless mountain stream of water) on a personal Alp - the only Alps us Brits have is a potentiometer or two!
> 
> 
> Oh well... at least* we can mow the lawn*, on a Sunday, even if we're banned from *watering it*...


 
  
 No need to waste your energy mowing the lawn in the heat, just get yourself some grass eating pets and water your pets and your lawn all at the same time!


----------



## canali

the *audeze* *cipher cable* that accompanies the new sine portable seems interesting.
 ...wonder if that is the way of the future for many of us who want good portable sound without
 the added gadgets and gizmos adding weight or just bulk.
  
 i'd definitely que up for something like that can could be android/ios compatible and offer the mojo magic
 for my smartphone, dap or laptop.
  
 will chord consider coming out with something similar should this new market heat up, i wonder....?
  
 a while ago there was some discussion of this cable's unique approach to portable sound vs the dragonfly red (see below).
 audeze then came on to clarify a few things, which i thought i'd post here.
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/793518/audeze-sine-series/1470*
  
 seems most interesting: keeps any EQ settings the same etc....many things going on, it seems
  

  
 http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/7/11874706/iphone-7-lightning-headphones-reasons
  
  
 post #1477 of 1534

 6 days, 13 hours ago



    

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/3/32/100x100px-LS-327fa6b8_Facebook_logo.png[/img]
 
Audeze
*Sponsor: Audeze*



 
offline
 
202 Posts. Joined 5/2009
Location: Costa Mesa. CA
 




canali said:


> anyone compared the cipher cable to a dragonfly red?





 Two entirely different products. The Cipher is not just a DAC, it has a DSP, AMP and a power management module to adjust power draw from iDevice when it is in different modes (sleep mode, screen-off etc). In addition it has a MEMS microphone and a Analog to Digital convertor.  In future, we will also add more functionality to the DSP to have additional features (more than just EQ) and it will be upgradable through the App. We intentionally limited the power draw and optimized the circuit, to ensure we don't drain the battery.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

mython said:


> I understand your concern, and your desire to be clear about the issue, but in the extremely unlikely worst-case scenario that your Mojo battery performance were to decline, rest-assured that it is replaceable by Chord.
> 
> Please -
> read post #3.
> ...


 
 Damn it, and I was determined not to be one of those people who asked a question already covered in post 3. But why should I take the time looking through it to find the relevant information, when you'll do that for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm joking, thanks for your help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although just to clarify, I'm not concerned about safety, but rather whether the increased heat would affect battery life over time. Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see that covered in what you pasted. Regardless, like you said, I suppose I just ought to relax with the knowledge that the battery is replaceable if necessary. I'm going to go do my breathing exercises now.


----------



## x RELIC x

dexter morgan said:


> Damn it, and I was determined not to be one of those people who asked a question already covered in post 3. But why should I take the time looking through it to find the relevant information, when you'll do that for me? :wink_face:  I'm joking, thanks for your help.   Although just to clarify, I'm not concerned about safety, but rather whether the increased heat would affect battery life over time. Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see that covered in what you pasted. Regardless, like you said, I suppose I just ought to relax with the knowledge that the battery is replaceable if necessary. I'm going to go do my breathing exercises now.




Chord has said that the battery was made with special thermal considerations in mind and is fine to operate up to 150°C. While I understand the concern with heat and battery life I've never found the Mojo to really be any different from other portable music devices with regard to how hot it gets (at least in my environment). I wouldn't worry about it.

From the third post: :wink_face:



> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> JF here - Mojos multiple DSP cores and all other circuitry develop 1.7 Watts of heat when running this heat it dissipated from Mojos case through convection and heat radiating away. This can only happen when the Mojo cases temperature is a few degrees above the ambient temperature so it will feel warm in a high ambient environment. This is normal and totally safe as there are three separate and independent thermal sensing and protection circuits to look after Mojo and Mojos special battery.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> 
> JF here - .... the battery is perfectly safe right up to 150 degrees Centigrade we had it made that way and its costs more than other batteries. The case of the mojo when it's charging has to shed about 1. 7 watts of heat it can only do that by radiating it away or convecting it away. If it's in a warm environment or it can't covect its heat away it's temperature will rise until there is a sufficient temperature differential to shed its heat. It's perfectly safe we have three indepentdant thermal temperature safety shut down method in mojo so please don't worry we know what we are doing. Remember a really hot cup of tea is usually only about 60 degrees C.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> Mojo actually has three independant thermal cut outs a special high temperature battery and very sophisticated charging circuitry . Picking up on an earlier post Mojo actually does not dissipate a lot of heat when it's working. It's only about 1.7 watts and when it's charging it adds about another watt so its not much really. However the electronics and battery are thermally bonded to the aluminium case. The Mojo's case can only shed its heat through convection or by radiating it away. This can only work if there is a temperature differential between itself and its ambient surroundings if there is an insufficient gradient between them, the Mojos temperature will rise until there is a large enough difference to pass its heat to the air surrounding it.
> If it is prevented from doing this perhaps by being insulated I some way it's temperature will rise until one of the three shut down trips operate. note the battery is safe to 150 degrees and the trips all operate up to a hundred degrees lower. Therefore it's perfectly safe. In fact if it's feeling mildly hot at first to your hand. Your hand alone will easily soon bring the unit down to a reasonable temperature.


----------



## martyn73

Just got the official Mojo case. It's well made, but I'm disappointed that the wrist strap's metal clip jangles against the exposed parts of the Mojo. I took the strap off to avoid scratching the Mojo.


----------



## Bengkia369

martyn73 said:


> Just got the official Mojo case. It's well made, but I'm disappointed that the wrist strap's metal clip jangles against the exposed parts of the Mojo. I took the strap off to avoid scratching the Mojo.




Same, I did the same when I got my mojo offical case.
The metal parts on the lanyard will scratch your mojo.


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Same, I did the same when I got my mojo offical case.
> The metal parts on the lanyard will scratch your mojo.


 OTC is expensive.


----------



## noobandroid

jmills8 said:


> OTC is expensive.



what the heck is otc?


----------



## thisisvv

I am thinking to get galaxy s7 edge and use 200gb microsd card. In here, is this a good dap + mojo dac combination? can anyone input?


----------



## jmills8

noobandroid said:


> what the heck is otc?


 over thinking, over worry, getting everything to look or be perfect.


----------



## jmills8

thisisvv said:


> I am thinking to get galaxy s7 edge and use 200gb microsd card. In here, is this a good dap + mojo dac combination? can anyone input?


from experience mojo and phone (not used as a phone) sounds better than any dap with mojo.


----------



## thisisvv

jmills8 said:


> from experience mojo and phone (not used as a phone) sounds better than any dap with mojo.


 
 So galaxy s7 + mojo should suffice for my major use. IN subway , listening to music and stored music though micrsd card and if available stream music through tidal.


----------



## jmills8

thisisvv said:


> So galaxy s7 + mojo should suffice for my major use. IN subway , listening to music and stored music though micrsd card and if available stream music through tidal.


Yes ofcourse but I use two phones one only for mojo in airplane mode.


----------



## thisisvv

jmills8 said:


> Yes ofcourse but I use two phones one only for mojo in airplane mode.


 
 two phones?


----------



## noobandroid

jmills8 said:


> over thinking, over worry, getting everything to look or be perfect.



and I thought that is OCD


----------



## jmills8

thisisvv said:


> two phones?


 one too use as a phone (make calls etc) the other to hold music, play music,to use various music playing apps.


----------



## pr0b3r

noobandroid said:


> and I thought that is OCD


 
  
 Same sentiment. Hehe. I'm kinda OC person too, just slitghtly. I wouldn't want my Mojo to be designed further than its original look but the official case looks so damn good.


----------



## ptjw99

I'm using my Mojo daily with a DX50 via Coax and a pair of Sennheiser HD-25s and I'm getting maybe only 5-6 hours of use before the Mojo battery gives up. I charge it while I'm at work using a 1A charger for maybe 2-3 hours and it is enough for the indicator light to go green.
  
 Charging it fully takes maybe 4 hours before the light turns blue, but I would get about the same number of hours of use (5-6 hours) and that's not fantastic.. I listen typically at a volume where the balls are double orange or yellow most of the time.. is this typical, or is my battery not doing so well?
  
 Also, I've read many many posts here and I know it is normal for the Mojo to run warm, but is this due to the nature of the power supply that it generates a lot of heat, or because there is a tonne of processing being performed by the FPGA? If it is the nature of the power supply then wouldn't that mean it is highly efficient as it is just bleeding off energy by converting it to heat? No other device I have generates so much heat, but it does help warm my hands on a cold day


----------



## theveterans

It's a class A output stage so expect it to be warm


----------



## Bengkia369

theveterans said:


> It's a class A output stage so expect it to be warm




No doubt mojo is on the warm side BUT Not all class A amp are warm. Hugo for example are bright sounding.


----------



## BB 808

bengkia369 said:


> No doubt mojo is on the warm side BUT Not all class A amp are warm. Hugo for example are bright sounding.


 
 I think his usage of "warm" is temperature as in "somewhat hot, not cool or cold"


----------



## howdy

Hello All-
  
 I have read post 3.
  
 What is the general consensus for the best cable for Apple to Mojo? I have read that the CCK is the most reliable but is there a smaller and just as good solution? I have seen that there are some intermittent issues with the L19 and not really reliable. I do not want to spend hundreds on a cable either.
  
 Thanks, Andy


----------



## Bengkia369

bb 808 said:


> I think his usage of "warm" is temperature as in "somewhat hot, not cool or cold"




Haha I misunderstood him, so sorry!


----------



## simonm

ptjw99 said:


> I'm using my Mojo daily with a DX50 via Coax and a pair of Sennheiser HD-25s and I'm getting maybe only 5-6 hours of use before the Mojo battery gives up. I charge it while I'm at work using a 1A charger for maybe 2-3 hours and it is enough for the indicator light to go green.
> 
> Charging it fully takes maybe 4 hours before the light turns blue, but I would get about the same number of hours of use (5-6 hours) and that's not fantastic.. I listen typically at a volume where the balls are double orange or yellow most of the time.. is this typical, or is my battery not doing so well?
> 
> Also, I've read many many posts here and I know it is normal for the Mojo to run warm, but is this due to the nature of the power supply that it generates a lot of heat, or because there is a tonne of processing being performed by the FPGA? If it is the nature of the power supply then wouldn't that mean it is highly efficient as it is just bleeding off energy by converting it to heat? No other device I have generates so much heat, but it does help warm my hands on a cold day


 
  
 It's not fully charged until the light switches off.  Blue indicates at least 80% full, so it sounds like you haven't started from a full charge.  I have a feeling optical lasts longer than USB, but maybe not by much and that might not be an option for you when out.
  
 Your battery sounds fine.


----------



## Mython

bengkia369 said:


> martyn73 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the official Mojo case. It's well made, but I'm disappointed that the wrist strap's metal clip jangles against the exposed parts of the Mojo. I took the strap off to avoid scratching the Mojo.
> ...


 
  
  
 On my Canon camera lanyard, I had a similar issue, and I solved it very satisfactorily (perfect, for the past 6 years of ongoing use), by simply sliding a piece of silicone fuel-tubing over it. This is widely-available from model/hobby shops.
  

  
  
 I appreciate that a clip is not quite the same, but silicone tubing is quite elastic, and will tolerate the occasional use of a clip, without fatiguing.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jaibautista said:


> @x RELIC x
> 
> 
> I very much agree with your assessment re: the Mojo. Not only does it simplify my portable stack (I use it with my DX90 when listening on-the-go with my CIEMs), it also keeps my desktop footprint to the barest minimum (my Lake People G109-A takes so little space in my computer desk at home). And I can't sing enough praises for the Mojo, both as a portable DAC/amp solution and a dedicated line-out DAC servicing my full-sized headphone needs. The Mojo "beating" its well-heralded desktop counterparts is a testament to how well-designed and -engineered it is. And that's what's actually making me doubt my plans to purchase a dedicated desktop DAC in the first place: do I really gain anything from buying such when I already have _THE _Mojo?
> ...


 Yes we would always allow any of you to replace your batteries however we did ensure that the battery within Mojo was very well specified it is not s normal type It has an extended operating temperature and this sort of thing usually pays off on terms of extending the life expectations of a battery quite dramatically. We could have gone for a far cheaper type but we wanted our customers to buy Buy a Mojo and to never have to worry about swapping batteries and of course we'd not have to worry about it either so there is a pay off for chord too.


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> Hello All-
> 
> I have read post 3.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Unfortunately, none of the cables are absolutely bulletproof. It's not only a matter of CCK chip reliability, but also that the wire itself may fatigue, over time, because of the quite-exposed manner in which the cable and its plugs find themselves, whilst Mojo and transport are being carried around, in a bag, pocket, etc.
  
 When the hollow module eventually arrives, this should at least reduce some of the stresses on the plugs, wire, and upon Mojos microUSB socket.
  
  
  
  
 ...But, with all that said, and in the here-and-now, I think you really need to be realistic and accept that there will always be a risk, regardless of which cable you choose.
  
 I will concede that I think I've seen more complaints with the L19 than any other CCK-circumvention cable, but, other than that, the other options all seem to be pretty-much on-par with each other. Occasionally someone will say they are a big fan of one cable or another, but then someone else will come along, a week or two later, and say they didn't have such a perfect experience.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> I _*strongly*_ suspect the AK70 is aimed at cashing-in on owners of a particular DAC-Amp, due to it's success, and the fact that it sounds *easily* as good as, and arguably better than, the TOTL AK DAP. If they can't beat the SQ of a $599 DAC-Amp + $100 smartphone, with a $3,500 DAP, then they may as well try to grab a piece of the action by creating a relatively-affordable partner for it, which (by a hilariously-absurd 'coincidence'  is priced at *exactly the same $599* as that DAC-Amp). iRiver also know that the discontinued AK100 has popularly been stacked with said DAC-Amp, by many audiophiles.
> 
> 
> I have no objection to AK producing a (relatively) sensibly priced DAP that will feed Mojo nicely. I just find it quite laughable that they're being so obvious about it, without openly saying it.
> ...


 We as a company like A and K products and we are happy about a product very much like original A and K 100 going into production as it gives more people the chance to experience a cost effective solution giving them an extremely good overall Audio experience .... We are all for this as it opens the market to more people over all. It's a wonderful audio pass time and the more of you guys we can bring into this enjoyable and life enhancing hobby the better it is for all companies both collaborators and direct competitors alike.


----------



## Mojo ideas

rowethren said:


> Just reporting back, after 2 days of commuting to London with my Mojo in the new official case it has not shutdown once. The external of the case gets slightly warm but nothing to worry about. Not bad considering it has been around 24 degrees in London (not that hot for a lot of you guys but in the UK that is pretty warm).


 Yes unsurprisingly we did thoroughly test this in our case design processes.


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> Unfortunately, none of the cables are absolutely bulletproof. It's not only a matter of CCK chip reliability, but also that the wire itself may fatigue, over time, because of the quite-exposed manner in which the cable and its plugs find themselves, whilst Mojo and transport are being carried around, in a bag, pocket, etc.
> 
> When the hollow module eventually arrives, this should at least reduce some of the stresses on the plugs, wire, and upon Mojos microUSB socket.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mython!
Yeah that's what I figured. I'll go with the CCK and deal with the added bulk. This is temporary until I buy the Sony Xperia Compact.


----------



## AudioBear

Has anyone had a problem with the Lavry cable?  It is been the most consistent performer in my hands.  I am not fond of the CCK.  It does seem everybody has a different experience with these cables.


----------



## Mython

audiobear said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the Lavry cable?  It is been the most consistent performer in my hands.  I am not fond of the CCK.  It does seem everybody has a different experience with these cables.


 
  
  
 Yes, I have seen one or two negative reports of the Lavricable (the company apparently handled the issues with good customer service).
  
 It genuinely seems to be a bit hit-or-miss _*regardless of which cable-maker you go with*_
  
  
 I have no bias towards any of the cable-makers I've listed in Post #3. I'm just honestly relating what I've witnessed, in this thread, having followed it since Day-1. You pays yer money and you takes yer pick, accepting that there is always a bit of risk, during longterm usage


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> Thanks Mython!
> Yeah that's what I figured. I'll go with the CCK and deal with the added bulk. This is temporary until I buy the Sony Xperia Compact.


 
  
 So I picked up a CCK yesterday from the Apple store. Setup: *iPhone (Spotify) > CCK > Micro USB Cable > Mojo > IEM. *So far, I have run into 2 problems with this setup:
  

*Reliability of CCK:* When I tested the CCK at the Apple store as soon as I bought it, it worked fine. It failed to work this morning. Had to reboot my iPhone to get it to work.
*Noise through Cable:* I am almost certain it is noise through the cable. With the 2 devices placed even a feet apart, as shown in the picture below, I was getting a lot of noise. And to make it extra sure that, the noise was through the cable and not through EMI, I connected the Mojo to my PC and placed my iPhone, 0.5 feet from Mojo and there was no noise. Silver Lining though is that there is no noise if just the WiFi is on. So I am keeping my phone in Airplane mode and turning on just the WiFi to stream music on Spotify.
  
 Sorry, had to use my phone to capture the picture. But you get the idea.


----------



## tretneo

eaglewings said:


> Sorry, had to use my phone to capture the picture. But you get the idea.


 
  
 Haha I love this picture.


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> So I picked up a CCK yesterday from the Apple store. Setup: *iPhone (Spotify) > CCK > Micro USB Cable > Mojo > IEM. *So far, I have run into 2 problems with this setup:
> 
> 
> *Reliability of CCK:* When I tested the CCK at the Apple store as soon as I bought it, it worked fine. It failed to work this morning. Had to reboot my iPhone to get it to work.
> ...



Thanks EW!
So are you going to try a new route? My main use for the Mojo will be for streaming Tidal.


----------



## Rowethren

mojo ideas said:


> Yes unsurprisingly we did thoroughly test this in our case design processes.




Well I was only giving feedback to people who asked for it to reassure them. I would have be surprised if you hadn't tested the case fully consider how long you put in its development.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

eaglewings said:


> Silver Lining though is that there is no noise if just the WiFi is on. So I am keeping my phone in Airplane mode and turning on just the WiFi to stream music on Spotify.




Keep in mind, you can also download the songs for offline listening so that you can listen on the go in airplane mode. You probably already knew this, but just in case you didn't.


----------



## raelamb

spook76 said:


> I own the L-19 and the Lavricable cable interconnect. Both work intermittently and require resets of the iDevice to make it work sometimes. The only full proof solution I have found to the Apple Camera kit is the Lightning Pure Silver Decoding cable from Penon Audio in Hong Kong.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> Yes, it is expensive at $130 but it functions exactly like an Apple cable every time all the time. For over a month whether it is hard resets, soft resets, turning it off or iOS updates whatever it works perfectly. And before anyone asks and not to inflame the cable debate, yes it sounds materially better than the Apple Camera Kit.


 
 Reposting:
  

 This is exactly my experience.The L19 and the lavricable were both wonky. The http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable is 100% on the money!
  
 I now feel no need to buy the Chord add-on for just the ergonomics. I'll wait for the next one


----------



## esm87

Any news on any of the modules for the mojo? Bluettoth is a major draw for me


----------



## Solarium

To decrease the charge noise, will plugging a USB Wall Charger directly into my UPS bring down the noise level the same as This?


----------



## knok56

Hello, could you help me, I want a nomadic headphones for my mojo and I hesitate between beyerdinamic dt 1350 and audio technica MSR7 . What is the best choice? Thank you


----------



## miketlse

knok56 said:


> Hello, could you help me, I want a nomadic headphones for my mojo and I hesitate between beyerdinamic dt 1350 and audio technica MSR7 . What is the best choice? Thank you


 
  
 I use the beyer T51i (which are similar in design to the 1350) with my mojo, when commuting on the bus to work most mornings. I find that the Tesla technology is very good for jazz music, especially elements like the brushed cymbals. Some passages of music seem to float off the page, but maybe that is partly the mojo effect as well. The only downside is that sometimes the bus engine noise can intrude - I am liking the Tesla sound, and don't want to wear the full size Tesla headphones when commuting, so I have wondered about the AK T8ie, as an alternative mobile Tesla option.
  
 I think that you would probably find the 1350s to be similar from a practicality point of view - sorry I have no experience with the MSR7.


----------



## canali

miketlse said:


> I use the beyer T51i (which are similar in design to the 1350) with my mojo, when commuting on the bus to work most mornings. I find that the Tesla technology is very good for jazz music, especially elements like the brushed cymbals. Some passages of music seem to float off the page, but maybe that is partly the mojo effect as well. The only downside is that sometimes the bus engine noise can intrude - I am liking the Tesla sound, and don't want to wear the full size Tesla headphones when commuting, so I have wondered about the AK T8ie, as an alternative mobile Tesla option.
> 
> I think that you would probably find the 1350s to be similar from a practicality point of view - sorry I have no experience with the MSR7.


 
 i actually find the 1350 and t51p confusing design wise and tech overlap...so many people suggesting they sound very similar
 ...and even looks wise they're too close...i might be missing something (and sorry if i am) but imo beyer should get rid of one of the models.


----------



## miketlse

canali said:


> i actually find the 1350 and t51p confusing design wise and tech overlap...so many people suggesting they sound very similar
> ...and even looks wise they're too close...i might be missing something (and sorry if i am) but imo beyer should get rid of one of the models.


 
  
 You are right that they are so similar in many respects - I think that the key difference is that one of them appears in the 'consumer' range, and the other appears in the 'studio pro' range. 
 For the studio pro, two key factors will be neutrality of sound, and are they comfortable to wear during a whole day at work in the studio. The consumer may only need the phones to be comfortable for an hour or so.


----------



## knok56

Little difference in price so take dt 1350 ... Some tests considers superior to 51 .


----------



## singleended58

Is anyone of the Mojo's owner getting this kind of problem?
Awhile ago I accidentally plugged to charge my Mojo to the wrong female usb which is the one connecting to DAP instead of the charged usb. I did not pay attention until couple days ago I tried to charge the unit with the same charger I had before. My Mojo is getting pretty hot after around 15 minutes and the little tiny light did not turn off like before. I also tried charging with the external battery charger last night and after couple hours the unit is getting hot again. 
All this time I have used with my Onkyo DP-X1. 
The questions are it was my fault to shorten any circuits in the Mojo when charging the wrong usb? Or because I have connected to DP-X1 somehow it drains the Mojo battery so fast that can cause the unit getting hot so fast?
If anyone has experienced the same problem please give me advices what to do or not to do next. I appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## miketlse

knok56 said:


> Little difference in price so take dt 1350 ... Some tests considers superior to 51 .


 
  
 For me, looking for an entry point into experiencing the Tesla experience, the choice was between the T51 and the 1350. They are so similar, that I think the choice eventually came down to which was available for the better price - the choice regarding price can change from day to day, as new deals appear - but whichever you choose, I think you will experience great enjoyment listening to your music.


----------



## martyn73

noobandroid said:


> and I thought that is OCD


 
 The point of the £65 case is to protect the Mojo, and this aim is defeated if the case design causes damage. The design flaw in respect of the lanyard is obvious.
  
 I've taken the Mojo on holiday twice and managed to keep it in a presentable condition with basic care and common sense, so it's frustrating that the metal catch on the lanyard can very easily make contact with an exposed portion of the Mojo.


----------



## martyn73

Is there any merit in a desktop version of the Mojo with XLR out for connection to an amplifier like a Stax SR-727II?
  
 Presumably to be truly balanced a DAC would need to have a separate circuit for each channel doubling the cost. I'm using an MX-DAC and not sure if there's any real difference compared with the Mojo. However, the consultation today with the audiologist was alarming!


----------



## howdy

I want!


New cable by Forza


----------



## PopZeus

It's weird. So many portable audiophile devices use 3.5mm inputs for their coaxial signals and yet, after doing a bit of window shopping, I can't seem to find anyone that makes decent, not-too-fancy, 75ohm short cables with that sized connector. I don't need anything ridiculously over-priced, but the most common standard coax cables are all longer than 3ft and have straight RCA inputs. Anyone got a suggestion?


----------



## EagleWings

popzeus said:


> It's weird. So many portable audiophile devices use 3.5mm inputs for their coaxial signals and yet, after doing a bit of window shopping, I can't seem to find anyone that makes decent, not-too-fancy, 75ohm short cables with that sized connector. I don't need anything ridiculously over-priced, but the most common standard coax cables are all longer than 3ft and have straight RCA inputs. Anyone got a suggestion?


 
  
 For DX90?


----------



## PopZeus

eaglewings said:


> For DX90?


 
 Actually, yes.


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> Thanks EW!
> So are you going to try a new route? My main use for the Mojo will be for streaming Tidal.


 
  
 Not sure. I don't want to take the android route. I am considering an iPod touch. At least it solves one of the two problems I mentioned. Probably going to return the Apple CCK and wait for the Forza cable to go on sale. Their products seem to be not-so-ridiculously priced. So hopefully this cable has an affordable price tag too.
  


dexter morgan said:


> Keep in mind, you can also download the songs for offline listening so that you can listen on the go in airplane mode. You probably already knew this, but just in case you didn't.


 
  
 Thanks man. But the problem is, I use Spotify almost exclusively for exploring/discovering new music which involves playing random tracks and thus requiring a WiFi connection. I kind of own most of the music I listen to on a regular basis and it is on my Fiio X3ii.


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## x RELIC x

martyn73 said:


> Is there any merit in a desktop version of the Mojo with XLR out for connection to an amplifier like a Stax SR-727II?
> 
> Presumably to be truly balanced a DAC would need to have a separate circuit for each channel doubling the cost. I'm using an MX-DAC and not sure if there's any real difference compared with the Mojo. However, the consultation today with the audiologist was alarming!




Balanced topology in Rob's designs is actually _not_ desirable for transparency as his DACs don't suffer from the shortfalls of typical DAC chips, which balanced topology, to a degree, helps solve. You can read about Rob's approach to balanced vs SE in the third post of this thread. I'll include some of them below, which includes comments from the Hugo TT and DAVE threads, both of which have XLR balanced output for convenience, however the DAC implementation is SE.




Spoiler: Rob and John on SE vs balanced DACs






> *Originally Posted by Mojo ideas* View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by Mojo ideas* View Post
> 
> Balance operation is a fix for problems we don't have. We have no substrate noise and we have plenty of output swing. Single ended done right is far better than a balanced design far less distortion.






> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by Rob Watts *View Post
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> *Originally Posted by Rob Watts *View Post
> 
> Component count is very important for transparency. Doubling the number of parts in the direct signal path does degrade depth perception and detail resolution.
> ...


----------



## rcoleman1

howdy said:


> I want!
> 
> 
> New cable by Forza


 
  
 Link?


----------



## EagleWings

rcoleman1 said:


> Link?


 
  
 You'd have to wait till next week..


----------



## jaibautista

mojo ideas said:


> Yes we would always allow any of you to replace your batteries however we did ensure that the battery within Mojo was very well specified it is not s normal type It has an extended operating temperature and this sort of thing usually pays off on terms of extending the life expectations of a battery quite dramatically. We could have gone for a far cheaper type but we wanted our customers to buy Buy a Mojo and to never have to worry about swapping batteries and of course we'd not have to worry about it either so there is a pay off for chord too.


 
  
 Hi John,
  
 Thanks for the reply!
  
 I really appreciate the thinking, design, and engineering behind the Mojo. There is not a day in which I don't wax poetic for the Mojo, even if I've been using it almost every day since purchasing my unit almost five months ago. And such daily use is what's making me worried about the battery until quite recently, after having read @x RELIC x 's response to my query as well as yours. Buying the Mojo is certainly among my best purchases _ever _even if it's the most expensive audio-related item I've purchased. I was actually thinking of buying a separate desktop DAC for my home setup (I'm using an Lake People G109-A to power my HD600 and HE-400i) to preserve the Mojo's battery life; the Schiit Bimby came to mind. But after reading the feedback here, I think i'll just shelve those plans and continue using the Mojo as a line-out DAC instead.
  
 Thanks again for the assurance!


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> You'd have to wait till next week..


 
 Yeah it will be available this weekend or early next week, it will be around $140.00 but should have a 2 year warranty as all of his stuff does.
  
 On another note, does anyone here have a 128gb iPod touch and if you do what is the approximate amount of Tidal FLAC songs.


----------



## canali

howdy said:


> Yeah it will be available this weekend or early next week, it will be around $140.00 but should have a 2 year warranty as all of his stuff does.
> 
> On another note, does anyone here have a 128gb iPod touch and if you do what is the approximate amount of Tidal FLAC songs.




From what I've read and calculated, each Tidal flac (Hi Fi mode ) download offline at 1400kps is 10mb/min.
Say a 5 min song has then 50mb
128gb x 1024mb then divide by 50mb/song = 2621.44 songs
.
Of course deduct 6-10gb due to apps on ipod.

Am I right or off the mark in what you were asking?


----------



## howdy

canali said:


> From what I've read and calculated, each Tidal flac (Hi Fi mode ) download offline at 1400kps is 10mb/min.
> Say a 5 min song has then 50mb
> 128gb x 1024mb then divide by 50mb.
> Of course deduct 6-10gb due to apps on ipod.
> Am I right or off the mark in what you were asking?


 
 Thanks, yeah I was hoping for around 2500 to 3K songs so that's on par. I was considering a Sony experia but will probably get a iPod touch.


----------



## ptjw99

theveterans said:


> It's a class A output stage so expect it to be warm


 
  
 Ah yes I see, forgot about the working principles of a Class A amp altogether, thanks for that.. so it makes perfect sense that it is warm all the time.. I was thinking that the DSPs on board are doing an awful lot of processing but turns out it is just the nature of the amp section, great!


----------



## canali

howdy said:


> Thanks, yeah I was hoping for around 2500 to 3K songs so that's on par. I was considering a Sony experia but will probably get a iPod touch.


 
  
 i can score one for US$275 so might pick it up this wkend.
  
 just wish Tidal had the 'discovery' algorhythm or whatever Spotify has:
 you know that app or such that tracks what you listen to and then later comes up with lists
 of songs to listen to, to keep things interesting.
  
 mojo should be arriving the next week or so.


----------



## Paulus XII

My Mojo stock cable came defective, so I'm using some 1m Samsung USB cable (for now). Pretty big compared to the 10cm stock cable. Do you think this affects sound quality?


----------



## theveterans

> My Mojo stock cable came defective, so I'm using some 1m Samsung USB cable (for now). Pretty big compared to the 10cm stock cable. Do you think this affects sound quality?


 
  
 Nope as long as you are not forming large resistance to contact points on the cable. However, using optical or coax will affect sound quality.


----------



## EagleWings

canali said:


> i can score one for *US$275* so might pick it up this wkend.


 
  
 Nice!


----------



## howdy

canali said:


> i can score one for US$275 so might pick it up this wkend.
> 
> just wish Tidal had the 'discovery' algorhythm or whatever Spotify has:
> 
> ...



That's awesome, I can only see them new for 400 US. 
Also Tidal has "discovery" when you're streaming online. There will be titles below the song you're listening to.


----------



## esm87

Well just picked up the mojo to go with my Aria streaming Tidal hifi. Really hope this sounds great


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Well just picked up the mojo to go with my Aria streaming Tidal hifi. Really hope this sounds great


 
  
  
 From Richer Sounds?


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> From Richer Sounds?


No, had it from Audio T


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> That's awesome, I can only see them new for 400 US.


 
  
 Yea, its an Apple exclusive.. Not many out there..


----------



## EagleWings

esm87 said:


> Well just picked up the mojo to go with my *Aria* streaming Tidal hifi. Really hope this sounds great


 
  
 What's an Aria?


----------



## esm87

eaglewings said:


> What's an Aria?


vibro labs Aria IEM. Newly released. Reviews on headfi, im loving it


----------



## EagleWings

esm87 said:


> vibro labs Aria IEM. Newly released. Reviews on headfi, im loving it


 
  
 Oh the IEM Aria (I've signed up for the review tour). I was starting to search for a device (phone/tablet) named Aria.. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## esm87

eaglewings said:


> Oh the IEM Aria (I've signed up for the review tour). I was starting to search for a device (phone/tablet) named Aria..
> 
> Thanks.


lol, I actually have the buckeye burl uni that is going out on tour. Just waiting on my mojo charging. Does a fast charging charger make any difference to the mojo? I checked post 3 but if it's in there I cant find it


----------



## EagleWings

esm87 said:


> lol, I actually have the buckeye burl uni that is going out on tour. Just waiting on my mojo charging. Does a fast charging charger make any difference to the mojo? I checked post 3 but if it's in there I cant find it


 
  
 Nice!
  
 About the fast charger.. No. I remember reading a post from Chord that they limited the charge input to 1A as a safety measure so that it(mojo) does not over-heat


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> costinstn said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know the battery capacity on the Mojo? sometimes i use a 5000mah external battery, which the Mojo completely drains, and it barely goes to green level(i get about 4--5 hours of use after this charge). Also, i read that Chord recommends charging from a 1A/5V source. Is there any problem if i charge with a 2A/5V iPad charger? Honestly i didn't check to see if it shortens the charging time.
> ...


----------



## ejong7

esm87 said:


> lol, I actually have the buckeye burl uni that is going out on tour. Just waiting on my mojo charging. Does a fast charging charger make any difference to the mojo? I checked post 3 but if it's in there I cant find it


 

 Lol I thought of asking you to join the UK part of the review tour but seems like you are already 10000 steps ahead of me.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

A couple of answers...cables, in ear monitors...For once, I have some answers where I've only posed questions.  I hope this contributes.  
  
 Whether the USB cables help or not, I leave that to another.  As my friend, Mython pointed out, I wrote about the letter from Audio Quest owner, and not about cables.  It is only to learn if the letter is truthful or deceptive, not if HDMI cables improve visual and audio.  
  
 Sohere goes:  I listen to TIDAL via Macbook Pro as desktop, and Tidal with iPhone on the go.  
  
 Headphones are Beyerdynamic T1 (2nd gen) and In ears are Beyerdynamic Astell & Kern T8.  
  
*USB:*  
  
 1. I use the stock USB cable that came with Mojo with no issues.  I use it and  slightly longer one, together, charging the Mojo while playing it, as a desk top amp and dac.  Mojo replaced my high quality amp and my high quality desk top Dac, along with the portables I had.  
  
 2.  I also use the Mojo on the treadmill.  This is with a 3' USB cable seated next to me while walking.  There appears no difference in quality.  This walking is for 60 - 90 minutes, so I think if there was something amiss, I would hear it.  
  
 3.  I got a silver USB cable from Hong Kong that is supposed to improve sound quality; I do not hear any difference, but it is very short, looks great and is....very short.  
  
  
*Apple Connection *
  
 I use the Mojo with iPhone and have used the 
  
 4.  Apple official connector.  The first one died, but I had gotten it through Amazon and got an immediate replacement.  The first box said, "refurbished", though it was not advertised that way.  Since then, no problem. 
  
 5.  Lavricable, or, for some with OCD, the Larvicable.  My first one cut out on occasion.  The company replaced it immediately and asked for me to return it so they could discover what went wrong.  No issues. It was expensive but the more I have read head-fi, the more desensitized I have become.  I bought a case for Mojo that costs more than many portable amp/dac combos.  The Lavricable goes best when I bind the iPhone to the Mojo.  (I think a AK DAP would be a nice thing to own and free up the phone).  When in this combo, they are in my pocket, and I am cutting lawn and it gets warm.  This does not concern me.  
  
 6.  The Fiio that is not really a  Fiio small inexpensive worked some of the time, but not always.  Most here, I believe, have posted that it has worked out well.  
  
  
*Listening*:
  
  Both the T1 and the T8 are stunningly beautiful with Mojo. (I have also heard Shure, my son's T51i (wow), and others; I have yet to hear anything that did not match well with Mojo.  
  
 For the one who asked about the T8 specifically:  
  
 After 6 weeks of T8, I may_ even_ prefer it to the T1. I find myself inclined to go to the T8 even when I don't need privacy.  It is so 'clean' sounding and the definition with Mojo just amazes me.  I did replace the cable with a silver dragon and now AK is releasing an updated version next month...with a new cable at the same price, which, if not for the desensitization process of head-fi, would have brought howls of laughter. 
   
  
 I hope this helps.  
  
 Peter


----------



## esm87

real shame lol. Thanks for finding that, great help!


----------



## esm87

ejong7 said:


> Lol I thought of asking you to join the UK part of the review tour but seems like you are already 10000 steps ahead of me.


lol I cannot articulate like the pro's on here lol. What I can say is that these really do sound quality. Im happy with them, I tried the mojo a few months back but i think my hardware wasn't upto scratch. I went away, bought me quality IEM's and am now back for the 2nd time. I think these IEM's will fair alot better and give me the performance im reading of otjers compared to my 1st time.

I would think the tour would be a success. My next IEM will be a totl custom purchase such as zeus or one of the others. I cant wait to see how these earphones do with mojo and my Tidal hifi streaming. Acoustic music like ed sheeran etc sounds great directly with my phone with these so hopefully mojo will make it even better... well considering the price lol


----------



## ejong7

esm87 said:


> lol I cannot articulate like the pro's on here lol. What I can say is that these really do sound quality. Im happy with them, I tried the mojo a few months back but i think my hardware wasn't upto scratch. I went away, bought me quality IEM's and am now back for the 2nd time. I think these IEM's will fair alot better and give me the performance im reading of otjers compared to my 1st time.
> 
> I would think the tour would be a success. My next IEM will be a totl custom purchase such as zeus or one of the others. I cant wait to see how these earphones do with mojo and my Tidal hifi streaming. Acoustic music like ed sheeran etc sounds great directly with my phone with these so hopefully mojo will make it even better... well considering the price lol


 

 Don't worry lol. I struggled when I wrote my first review too.


----------



## rkt31

today tried Hq player upsampling a CD flac to 192khz with a sinc filter ( sinc filter is supposed to be best ) and dither in my laptop. I was using a cheap soundmagic e10 iem directly connected to lenovo laptop . I couldn't believe the sound coming from that cheap iem. the sound was lot like mojo/Hugo. the iem never sounded so clean. I wonder what will be the sq when feeding the upsampled output to mojo/hugo ? right now I am not having my mojo and Hugo with me. anybody here using Hq player to upsample CD quality . music to mojo ? how does Hq player work with micro rendu ?


----------



## esm87

Streaming Tidal hifi through UAPP, mojo showing red power button. Is this correct ye?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Streaming Tidal hifi through UAPP, mojo showing red power button. Is this correct ye?




Yes. Tidal HiFi is CD quality 16/44.1 vs lossy 16/44.1. The difference is the *bit rate *not *bit depth *(16bits) or* sampling rate*(44.1).


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Yes. Tidal HiFi is CD quality 16/44.1 vs lossy 16/44.1. The difference is the *bit rate *not *bit depth *(16bits) or* sampling rate*(44.1).


Im listening to Ed Sheeran, im getting the most out of this mojo ye? Which sounds fantastic btw


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> .... the more I have read head-fi, the more desensitized I have become.


 
  
 Sorry to hear that, Peter!
  
 It appears you may have become:


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Im listening to Ed Sheeran, im getting the most out of this mojo ye? Which sounds fantastic btw




Ed Sheeran had the final mix done for some albums with a Hugo presumably.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16275#post_12517286




mojo ideas said:


> That's an interesting His Album X was mastered by Stuart Hawkins at metropolis studios at The PowerHouse in London and Stuart now does his final mix on a Chord Hugo he says he can hear both what is right and more importantly what is wrong in order to correct it. So it's nice to know we've helped him in his process and we all can hear the results just as Stuart heard it. Mojo is a window into the original master recording.


----------



## esm87

Holy ******!!! Jus put kings of leon-the end on play... Calebs voice encompasses your entire brain. NOW I understand the hype... Ed sheeran and the beautiful south sounded awesome aswell. Seriously guys, check out caleb followills voice through this mojo! Jimi hendrix up next!!!


----------



## Sound Eq

any new on upcoming modules


----------



## Mython

LOL...
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/812223/since-ak380cu-as-claimed-by-many-sounds-superior-compared-to-stock-should-mojo-be-made-in-cu-housing-too


----------



## esm87

Isit just me or does mojo make your music take on a live sound? I swear my music (which varies across alot of genres) has a live quality to it. It sounds as though the singers are performing a perfect live rendition? It's hard for a noob such as myself but it sounds superb... chad kroeger voice out of nickelback sounds immense as do so many others


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Isit just me or does mojo make your music take on a live sound? I swear my music (which varies across alot of genres) has a live quality to it. It sounds as though the singers are performing a perfect live rendition? It's hard for a noob such as myself but it sounds superb... chad kroeger voice out of nickelback sounds immense as do so many others


 
  
  
 This may be partly due to Rob's 'WTA' (Watts Transient-Aligned) filtering, in his current line of DACs. The timing of reverberations and subtle resonances, transients, micro-dynamics, etc. is greatly improved, thus leading to music subjectively taking-on a greater and more natural sense of realism.
  
 Glad you are enjoying your Mojo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I made a remark, many moons ago, about Hugo, which seems to be true for you, with Mojo:
  


mython said:


> A friendly word of advice:   Clear your schedule for Saturday, because you'll be sleeping all day, having stayed awake all night, listening to most of your music collection, anew, with the Hugo, until daybreak on Saturday morning.
> 
> Ask me how I know this will happen


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> This may be partly due to Rob's 'WTA' (Watts Transient-Aligned) filtering, in his current line of DACs. The timing of reverberations and subtle resonances, transients, micro-dynamics, etc. is greatly improved, thus leading to music subjectively taking-on a greater and more natural sense of realism.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying your Mojo!
> 
> ...


your spot on, I thought maybe it was just me. The more songs im listening to the better the sound is getting lol.

Alot of the songs sound different to when you hear them on the radio. If I close my eyes I can picture the artist in the booth actually singing into the mic or playing the guitar.

A few months ago I bought the mojo and posted in here that I couldnt tell the difference between it and my current set up etc. NOW I can tell the difference and understand others comments better since I upgraded my IEM's and listening through Tidal hifi.

Only thing Ive noticed is I get an EMI interference sound between songs which is prominent. Whether its the wifi in my house im not sure but if theres a way to reduce it that would be great...


----------



## Mython

One thing you can try is applying a small ferrite choke to your interconnect cable, between your transport and Mojo:
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clip-On-EMI-RFI-Noise-Ferrite-Beads-Split-Core-Choke-Clip-Filter-5MM-USB-Cable-/281961820637
  
_(make sure you choose one with a core diameter suited to the thickness of your cable)_  - you might already have one you can borrow from an old USB cable
  
  
_Obviously, ferrite chokes are not relevant if you use an optical cable! _




  
  
_._


----------



## GaryAR

mython said:


> One thing you can try is applying a small ferrite choke to your interconnect cable, between your transport and Mojo...
> _._


 
  
 A ferrite choke helps me reduce noise quite a bit, the other thing that really helps is to stretch the usb cable out to a straight line so that the mojo is as far from my phone as possible. Obviously that's not going to work if you have the two in your pocket, but sitting on the desk it's pretty easy to do. 
  
 gary


----------



## wahsmoh

I have to agree on the WTA filter. Going the road untraveled to better sound is what has made Mr. Rob Watts and Mike Moffat so successful. They were able to deliver superior filtering which makes up a big chunk of the music experience. Ringing, post ringing, phase accuracy, etc. etc. is why off-the-shelf chips sound like off the shelf chips until they've corrected these problems.
  
 Usually cheap filters don't do this well enough or Parks-McClellan and a DAC with a selection of multiple filters is kind of intimidating. It's like.. can't you just get one filter right? I don't need 10.


----------



## Bengkia369

mython said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/812223/since-ak380cu-as-claimed-by-many-sounds-superior-compared-to-stock-should-mojo-be-made-in-cu-housing-too




Care to share your views?


----------



## Mython

bengkia369 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I just thought your post was funny (I mean that in a nice way).


----------



## maxh22

esm87 said:


> your spot on, I thought maybe it was just me. The more songs im listening to the better the sound is getting lol.
> 
> Alot of the songs sound different to when you hear them on the radio. If I close my eyes I can picture the artist in the booth actually singing into the mic or playing the guitar.
> 
> ...


 
 Mojo paints a moving picture inside one's head. Whether the recording has a plethora of instruments all playing at the same time, or singers taking turn singing their part of the song, Mojo conveys their presense in a movie like way that keeps you imerssed and addicted. It has given me goosebumps countless times.
  
 The one thing that takes you out of the illusion is EMI and RFI. There have been many instances where I have been immersed and enjoying the music until suddenly I receive a new email and hear static running into my iems. As others have stated, you can put your phone on airplane mode and all would be fine. Except that there are many of us who have Tidal or Spotify accounts and enjoy discovering new music. If you have an android player as a source then you must choice between having airplane mode turned on and android natively upsampling your music thus comprimising the timing integrity or tolerate RFI noise. None are adequete and both are a compromise.  
  
 I'm using a Lifeatek optical cable and running that from my pc. I experience no RFI and am consistently happy with the music. This way I could have my cake and eat it too!


----------



## Mython

If any of you have a particular favourite album, that comes to life through Mojo, please consider adding it to Peter's thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802832/mojos-greatest-hits


----------



## maxh22

*Edited:* Posted in this thread by mistake.
  
 Thanks for the reminder Mython!


----------



## Angular Mo

All I have is me and my Mojo....

My wife made be dump my stereo amplifier and speakers, DVD player, and desktop set up (Schiit Bifrost Multibit, Vali, LH Labs Geek Pulse Sfi) in a closet...

She hates cables more than she loves me.


----------



## rkt31

ha ha, I don't have even my mojo with me for the same reason , so can't expect to get back my full set up of Hugo , ahb2 power amp and kef r300 speakers in near future.


----------



## rkt31

all I left with a redmi s1 mobile and soundmagic e10


----------



## Slaphead

bengkia369 said:


> Care to share your views?




Yes, by all means. A copper casing would improve the heat dissipation.


----------



## warrior1975

And the sound of course.


----------



## aangen

Only when used with the optional sub-zero water-cooling jacket.


----------



## PAM005

For what my word is worth for  - just received the 'expensive" Mojo case - but it's really worth the price for!
 Perfect fit and very nice finish...
  
 So people thinking about this Rubber / Leather case, it's a +1


----------



## Peter Hyatt

angular mo said:


> All I have is me and my Mojo....
> 
> My wife made be dump my stereo amplifier and speakers, DVD player, and desktop set up (Schiit Bifrost Multibit, Vali, LH Labs Geek Pulse Sfi) in a closet...
> 
> She hates cables more than she loves me.


 

 I love it!  
  
 I had to get a second pair of AK T8 for my wife to enjoy Mojo and am stalling but will get a second Mojo for her as she loves it. Last night, on suggestion from Mython, we played Noah Walls' "Down Home Blues" and loved it.  It is a collection of many songs we know (some I can play rough finger style on guitar) with a deep, rich bluesy voice (Tidal) and crystal clear instruments (Mojo!).
  
  
 Having been exhausted from the previous night (staying up watching the UK vote results) I went to bed...texting her to come join me. 
  
 Mojo + Noah Walls prevailed, however, as she texted back, ear monitors firmly in, "_just one more song_..." 
  
 Special thanks to Mython!  
  
*Has the case landed in the US yet?  *  (No response from US dealer.)


----------



## Slaphead

angular mo said:


> All I have is me and my Mojo....
> 
> My wife made be dump my stereo amplifier and speakers, DVD player, and desktop set up (Schiit Bifrost Multibit, Vali, LH Labs Geek Pulse Sfi) in a closet...
> 
> She hates cables more than she loves me.




The wife has to go. Sorry but that's your only solution.


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> One thing you can try is applying a small ferrite choke to your interconnect cable, between your transport and Mojo:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clip-On-EMI-RFI-Noise-Ferrite-Beads-Split-Core-Choke-Clip-Filter-5MM-USB-Cable-/281961820637
> 
> ...


would it be better to lace the whole cable with them instead of 1? Lol


----------



## esm87

Also guys, with this mojo, is there an app I can use it with which will remember my downloaded offline content on Tidal? If I go direct through Tidal then mojo will be using my phones DAC or being upsampled or something? When I use UAPP it uses the mojo in bit perfect from my understanding.

It would be cool to listen to my Tidal playlist instead of searching individually and using data


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Also guys, with this mojo, is there an app I can use it with which will remember my downloaded offline content on Tidal? If I go direct through Tidal then mojo will be using my phones DAC or being upsampled or something? When I use UAPP it uses the mojo in bit perfect from my understanding.
> 
> It would be cool to listen to my Tidal playlist instead of searching individually and using data


 
  
  
 I'm not an expert on Tidal, so others may correct me on this, but my understanding is that Tidal content is encrypted, so, at this point in time, I don't think you will find any 3rd-party app capable of doing what you are asking for, with offline Tidal content.


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > One thing you can try is applying a small ferrite choke to your interconnect cable, between your transport and Mojo:
> ...


 
  
  
 Nice idea, but no. At the very most, you could just about justify placing one at each end of the cable (i.e. a total of 2), but, frankly, just 1 RF choke should do as much as it is going to be capable of, on a short cable.
  
  
 But, hey... if you get 5 or 10 ferrite chokes for just a couple of quid, then who am I to tell you what you should or shouldn't do, in the privacy of your own home?!


----------



## Mython

slaphead said:


> angular mo said:
> 
> 
> > All I have is me and my Mojo....
> ...


 
  
  
_*FINALLY!  *_Someone speaking some sense, on Head-fi!  
  
  
  
  
_(Disclaimer: just kidding - I'm not really a misogynist!)_


----------



## Angular Mo

Every month she asks, "why do you need all those cables?"

"Here, let me explain, this one is for..., and that one..." As if she really wanted to know.

So, I remove them all, and don't speak to her for three-weeks until she acquiesces and I get my toys back.

"I never asked you to remove the cables, I just wanted to know what they were all for and why you cannot keep them neatly."

"Really? You wanted to be educated on the purpose of each cable? Yeah, sure.

Help me place the cables back, show me how it can be done neatly."

I end up recovering my toys when she witnesses most of my life's joy has been eviscerated from my soul.

Until a month later when she starts-up again, and we go through the same routine pretending it is the first time.

Been through four cycles.

I love my Mojo, more than she hates cables.


----------



## Mython

angular mo said:


> ....
> 
> Until a month later when she starts-up again, and we go through the same routine pretending it is the first time.
> 
> Been through four cycles.


 
  
  
 The outside world (of which your cables are one aspect) does *not* control one's state of mind; that is just an illusion.
  
 Maybe someone should explain to your beloved that seeking to control the outside world in order to attain inner peace is a foolhardy way to seek peace-of-mind.... (no offence intended, but I'm being completely serious)


----------



## canali

btw when i gave my thumbs up in the last post i was joking.
  
 have you considered turning your wife onto audio by loaning her the mojo for a few weeks?
 you know, enable her to 'get into' audio/music and start to better understand it..
 when she comes back more excited she then might be in a better place to understand 
 the need for 'all those wires' and your other hifi system and the sound it provides.
  
 Quote:
  


angular mo said:


> Every month she asks, "why do you need all those cables?"
> 
> "Here, let me explain, this one is for..., and that one..." As if she really wanted to know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angular Mo

A single Bluetooth box is adequate for her music listening, she would never listen with headphones.


----------



## Mython

angular mo said:


> A single Bluetooth box is adequate for her music listening, she would never listen with headphones.


 
  
 Perhaps you could 'bridge' the gap between her current appreciation of music, and yours, by aligning your use of your audio gear with an existing hobby of hers?
  
 Peter's wife loves Mojo, having seen how much he was enjoying it.


----------



## Angular Mo

I thought she would enjoy watching football more with the stereo audio.

Nope, she is OK with the tinny sound from a flatscreen TV.


----------



## theveterans

> I thought she would enjoy watching football more with the stereo audio.
> 
> Nope, she is OK with the tinny sound from a flatscreen TV.


 
  
 Depends on the content IMO. I can watch live sports or talk/reality tv shows on any sound fidelity.
  
 I wouldn't bear it if I'm watching Blu-ray TV shows or blu-ray movies on a tinny TV sound, but if she's not deep into the hobby, she would tolerate it without giving a thought.


----------



## Mython

theveterans said:


> > I thought she would enjoy watching football more with the stereo audio.
> >
> > Nope, she is OK with the tinny sound from a flatscreen TV.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Have you tried it with the Shopping Channel?


----------



## theveterans

> Have you tried it with the Shopping Channel?


 
  
 Never watched a shopping channel nor I'm willing to since I hate ads in TVs lol.


----------



## Angular Mo

She enjoys watching NY Giants football, but does not care about sound quality one-bit (pun intended.)

Actually, I had scheduled our first date on a Saturday when I forgot they were playing the 49ners in the playoffs, she asked if we could watch the game!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

canali said:


>


 
  
 All the complaint about cables and money went silent once my wife fell in love with Mojo. 
  
 She'll never know how close she came to being swapped out.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

angular mo said:


> She enjoys watching NY Giants football, but does not care about sound quality one-bit (pun intended.)
> 
> Actually, I had scheduled our first date on a Saturday when I forgot they were playing the 49ners in the playoffs, she asked if we could watch the game!


 

 Consider how worse things could have been if she had been a NY Jets fan. The cost of  therapy alone would mean going broke.


----------



## emptymt

Has anyone had a problem connecting the mojo to an iphone 4(using CCK 30 pin adapter)?
  
 I bought the mojo from another headfier many months ago and at that time the connection was ok between the mojo and the iphone 4.
  
 I'm not sure why since more than a month ago I can't connect the mojo to the same iphone anymore, it says not supported or something like that when I plug the cable in.
  
 I know that it is an old phone for todays standard and it might be the reason why it is causing this problem, however both the mojo and the iphone can connect to my pc perfectly, so I figured I should ask around.
  
 I will need the mojo for commute everyday in like 2 weeks due to moving office location, so I really want this fixed, else I need to find another way to get a good source for my music on the go.
  
 I also post this in the issue and solution thread, but might as well ask here too


----------



## fiascogarcia

angular mo said:


> I thought she would enjoy watching football more with the stereo audio.
> 
> Nope, she is OK with the tinny sound from a flatscreen TV.


 
 Been there, done that.  There is no making them understand if they don't have any interest.  They just look at you like you are so foolish.  Your only option is to go high end portable, and be sure not to mention the cost.


----------



## Jazic

I know we're going off topic but my wife didn't appreciate my audio addiction. She didn't discourage me or have anything negative against it tho. She likely did have questions as to why I would spend so much money on some things tho.. 

So one day I surprised her with an ATH-M50x and she used that daily for about a year. I got her new hm5 pads and she understood the sound and comfort improvements. 

Next I got her some Shure SE215's and found her tips she liked. After awhile one of the nozzles snapped off. 

Then I got her a pair of Philips X2s and she loves them. 

To replace the SE215's awhile later I got her some Westone W30's and they are her go to headphone period. She loves them. A few months of her having them I got her a Linum Music cable and she fell in further in love. 

Recently I let her try my FLC 8S and she really drooled over it but when I asked her if she wanted to replace her w30 with the flc 8s she growled and threatened my man parts. If she gets one it'll be as a gift not as a trade haha. 

I've tried getting her to use Bluetooth amps and dac/amps with her phone/pc but she doesn't like the inconvenience of having more stuff to plug in. She understands and appreciates how much better my Schiit Lyr 2 with Amperex 7308 tubes sounds and when it's palpable and noticeable to her it's easier for someone to understand. 

It took a long time to convince her that my audio obsession has merit. 

I myself am guilty of scoffing at other people's hobbies but I always force myself to understand that everyone has different tastes so I try my best to respect it even if I don't understand or appreciate it myself. 

She is a big follower of r/makeupaddiction on reddit but I encourage her even tho I'd rather spend $100 on a new cable for my HD700 rather than on a foundation brush. 

---

But coming back to the topic, I have a Hugo and it replaced my Uberfrost and ruined my schiit stack because of how crystal clear and great it was. 

I just ordered a Mojo and hopefully it'll impress me as much.


----------



## Rob49

jazic said:


> I know we're going off topic but my wife didn't appreciate my audio addiction. She didn't discourage me or have anything negative against it tho. She likely did have questions as to why I would spend so much money on some things tho..
> 
> So one day I surprised her with an ATH-M50x and she used that daily for about a year. I got her new hm5 pads and she understood the sound and comfort improvements.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Perhaps your wife should treat YOU to some cosmetic products !


----------



## Jazic

rob49 said:


> Perhaps your wife should treat YOU to some cosmetic products !




Hah! Na the stuff she has are things I obtained in my on going quest for audio perfection. Whether it be a stupid good deal online or a trade or whatever. If she ogled over it after I let her try it, I'd let her keep it. Generally I wasn't put out funds wise. 

I guess I should say we both paid for her stuff in other words. They were gifts obviously but I didn't sell it to her either. 

Besides, let's not talk politics.


----------



## Mython

Back on-topic, I'm curious to know:  Who, here, uses Mojo actually in their jacket or jeans/pants/trouser pocket?


----------



## Skyyyeman

angular mo said:


> All I have is me and my Mojo....
> 
> My wife made be dump my stereo amplifier and speakers, DVD player, and desktop set up (Schiit Bifrost Multibit, Vali, LH Labs Geek Pulse Sfi) in a closet...
> 
> She hates cables more than she loves me.


 
 Years ago, I had an uncle who played the trumpet in his spare time and his wife. because of the noise, made HIM go into a closet to practice.


----------



## PopZeus

eaglewings said:


> US Sellers:
> An expensive but a premium cable: https://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-hifiman-player.html
> 
> An affordable option:
> ...


 
  
 Woah. Thanks for the options! Looks like i'll have to get a handmade one eventually.


----------



## esm87

Due to all the sample rates etc, does mojo sound even better than how im using it now? Streaming Tidal hifi through uapp currently but does mojo sound even better than what im hearing as you go up through sample rates and bit rates etc?

Loving this colourful black box... ye i know..


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Due to all the sample rates etc, does mojo sound even better than how im using it now? Streaming Tidal hifi through uapp currently but does mojo sound even better than what im hearing as you go up through sample rates and bit rates etc?
> 
> Loving this colourful black box... ye i know..


 
  
 All of Rob's current DACs sound genuinely excellent, even with 16/44.1 (I'm not saying that to be sycophantic or fanboy-ish - Rob's WTA filtering, and other methods, genuinely do make 16/44.1 sound *noticeably* impressive).
  
  
 The biggest influence upon how good Mojo sounds, when being fed a bit-perfect digital source signal _(by which I mean no Android software upsampling or EQ interfering with the purity of the digital signal encoded in the digital music file)_ is _*how well-recorded *_the original performance is, and *how well-mastered* the track was, in the studio.
  
 Higher-res files than 16/44.1 Redbook can potentially improve SQ somewhat, but not to the same degree of significance as the recording and mastering quality, so that should be what you aim your attention for, first & foremost, when buying music to play on Mojo.
  
 In other words, if it's badly-recorded and/or badly-mastered, then creating a higher-resolution file from that source track is not going to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!  Garbage-In, Garbage Out, etc. etc.
  
  
  
  
  
  
 But how highly-compressed the music is, is also a factor (i.e. is it in a lossless, or lossy codec?):
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16500#post_12525696
  
  
 .


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> All of Rob's current DACs sound genuinely excellent, even with 16/44.1 (I'm not saying that to be sycophantic or fanboy-ish - Rob's WTA filtering, and other methods, genuinely do make 16/44.1 sound *noticeably* impressive).
> 
> 
> The biggest influence upon how good Mojo sounds, when being fed a bit-perfect digital source signal _(by which I mean no software Android software upsampling or EQ interfering with the purity of the digital signal encoded in the digital music file)_ is _*how well-recorded*_ the original performance is, and *how well-mastered* the track was, in the studio.
> ...


right ok, cheers for that.

I will look into finding well mastered tracks/albums


----------



## canali

good point..and it is something i also asked in the tidal lossless forum.
  
 I mean, sure, tidal can offer hi fi cd quality bitstreaming (and i subscribe to it)
 but what if the sources used are not the latest remastered better recordings?  
 you listen to alot of stuff from 10-20 yrs and it sound dull and compressed...
 vs today where i find in general the music can sound clearer and more detailed.
  
 so in other words:
 here's hoping tidal will keep on updating their music with better 'remastered' releases to diminish
 that 'garbage in, garbage out' component.
  
 Quote:


mython said:


> All of Rob's current DACs sound genuinely excellent, even with 16/44.1 (I'm not saying that to be sycophantic or fanboy-ish - Rob's WTA filtering, and other methods, genuinely do make 16/44.1 sound *noticeably* impressive).
> 
> 
> The biggest influence upon how good Mojo sounds, when being fed a bit-perfect digital source signal _(by which I mean no software Android software upsampling or EQ interfering with the purity of the digital signal encoded in the digital music file)_ is _*how well-recorded *_the original performance is, and *how well-mastered* the track was, in the studio.
> ...


----------



## Mython

For anyone who happens to have missed it, Rob Watts is also working on a greatly-improved ADC (project name 'Davina'), which may help some record labels remaster their analogue tapes to a higher digital quality than their current digital masters of those tapes.
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12630#post_12403042
  
 .


----------



## AudioBear

emptymt said:


> Has anyone had a problem connecting the mojo to an iphone 4(using CCK 30 pin adapter)?
> 
> I bought the mojo from another headfier many months ago and at that time the connection was ok between the mojo and the iphone 4.
> 
> ...


 
 I haven't checked back but I think people have had problems with all the adaptors/cables required to interface Mojo to an iOS device.  It's obviously the result of Apple's draconian closed system approach and their refusal to allow a USB port out from iOS devices. It is for sure not the Mojo that is the problem, and it's not the age of the iPhone.   If you know anyone who has the same 30-pin CCK connector you might borrow theirs and see if it works for you--some connectors fail completely and others work intermittantly.  Rebooting the phone often works,  You should read the 3rd post!


----------



## Mython

audiobear said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Mmmm.. there are some reports of CCK issues, and that certainly could be a possible cause, but it is also possible for some people to damage Mojos micro-USB port, if they don't take sufficient care to avoid the cable plug from exerting too much leverage, whilst the stack is used, for weeks and months on end, in a bag or pocket. That's a heck of a lot of force to apply to a small socket soldered to a printed circuit board.


----------



## Angular Mo

Is it possible to bypass the Mojo's battery and use an external power supply?


----------



## Mython

angular mo said:


> Is it possible to bypass the Mojo's battery and use an external power supply?


 
  
  
 No.


----------



## Jazic

angular mo said:


> Is it possible to bypass the Mojo's battery and use an external power supply?




A battery power source in almost every case means perfectly clean power that is free from interference. U forget where I heard that from but battery is always better for pure quality. 

It's not ideal in some cases where battery life diminishes.


----------



## howdy

So Mython, what do you use as source for the Mojo?


----------



## Mython

It doesn't matter to me what is used to feed Mojo (honestly, it doesn't).


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> It doesn't matter to me what is used to feed Mojo (honestly, it doesn't).


what is your favourite IEM/HP pairing with mojo?


----------



## Mython

I don't _currently_ have a Mojo (definitely will do, again, at some point).
  
 Whilst I had Mojo, I was listening with FutureSonics MG6 Pro (which, frankly, did not come anywhere close to doing Mojo justice).
  
 I also used Mojo for some time through my fullsize system, with a 1990s Linsley-Hood amp and home-built loudspeakers (Dynaudio and Scanspeak drive-units, in an isobaric configuration). This sounded very nice indeed!  I had intended to feed my Arcam CD player into Mojo, too, but didn't have a suitable 3.5mm-terminated co-ax cable at the time.
  
 So, in both the above instances, I was using my Asus laptop as source.
  
  
  
  
 I had a Hugo on-loan, a couple of years ago (along with a Sony ZX1 -_ thankyou, Paul_), and I did not notice any difference in SQ when feeding the Hugo with my Asus laptop vs feeding it with the ZX1.
  
 As for Hugo vs Mojo, if you put a gun to my head, and told me I had to choose between the two DACs, I think I marginally prefer Hugo, but it's a close-run thing!
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rob watts said:


> Only the WTA filter is different, the rest of the audio path has Hugo code.
> 
> Rob


 
  


  
  
 .


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> .... what do you use as source for the Mojo?


 
  
  
 Do you have a specific preference, or are you largely-indifferent about it, like me?


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> Do you have a specific preference, or are you largely-indifferent about it, like me?



 

Well, what ever source you use for the Mojo the end result should sound the same. I was mainly asking for different perspectives. I think I will go with a iPod Touch for Tidal and use my DX80 for my own music.


----------



## maxh22

mython said:


> I don't _currently_ have a Mojo (definitely will do, again, at some point).
> 
> Whilst I had Mojo, I was listening with FutureSonics MG6 Pro (which, frankly, did not come anywhere close to doing Mojo justice).
> 
> ...


 
 I got to hear the Hugo for a good two hours a few days ago at Stereo Exchange. I tested it out with familar tracks through Tidal and was using Hifiman Edition X's and the HE 1000. It sounded superb and quite frankly I was glued to that room but I didn't find a big difference between it and Mojo. My friend was there too and he mentioned how the leading edges of the guitar sounded more refined but I wasn't sure if it was the headphones or Hugo doing that. I went home and retested that particular song with the Mojo and it sounded just as refined as I heard it. Maybe If I had both units at once I could find differences. Hugo really is beautiful in person, all the lights and see through glass are quite attractive and shiny looking.
  
 When Rob Watts said he changed the WTA filter, did he mean to say that he changed the tap length along with his filter?
 Many have said on other forums that Hugo is analytical and bright but I find that to be untrue. It sounded very smooth and musical just like Mojo.


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Rob has not publicly commented upon Mojos tap-length, as far as I am aware.
  
 As with any piece of equipment:
  

Synergy with the listener will play a role - some will like it, and some won't
Synergy with the accompanying equipment will play a role - some will combine more appealingly than others.
  
 But you already knew all that...


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> I got to hear the Hugo for a good two hours a few days ago at Stereo Exchange. I tested it out with familar tracks through Tidal and was using Hifiman Edition X's and the HE 1000. It sounded superb and quite frankly I was glued to that room but I didn't find a big difference between it and Mojo. My friend was there too and he mentioned how the leading edges of the guitar sounded more refined but I wasn't sure if it was the headphones or Hugo doing that. I went home and retested that particular song with the Mojo and it sounded just as refined as I heard it. Maybe If I had both units at once I could find differences. Hugo really is beautiful in person, all the lights and see through glass are quite attractive and shiny looking.
> 
> When Rob Watts said he changed the WTA filter, did he mean to say that he changed the tap length along with his filter?
> Many have said on other forums that Hugo is analytical and bright but I find that to be untrue. It sounded very smooth and musical just like Mojo.




When I asked Rob directly he would not comment specifically. Also, as I noted in my review, all Chord will say is that it's different but _just as capable_. Take that to mean what you will.

:wink_face:


----------



## warrior1975

esm87 said:


> what is your favourite IEM/HP pairing with mojo?




Headphones would be th900. I was also able to try several headphones at a store in NYC, including hd800. I've never heard them before, but they sounded great through the Mojo. I know people have varying opinions, but I really liked it. Nothing to compare it to though unfortunately.. 

IEM... That's a tough one. They all sound great. I haven't heard a bad combo yet. My favorite would be either the tralucent Ref 1 Too or Tralucent P5.


----------



## esm87

Ive spent the last hour or so listening to mojo with my HP's then switched to my IEM's... I thought my HP's sounded good but hitting play with mojo and my IEM's is a night and day difference. Good turns to awesome, I think the better the hardware the better the results.

I just can't get away from how amazing caleb followills voice sounds lol


----------



## warrior1975

You prefer IEMS with mojo?


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> You prefer IEMS with mojo?


ye the sound is amazingly good. I've been thinking of getting the beyer T5 2nd gen so I have 1 HP and 1 IEM but I dont know now. These IEM's sound great and how much HP time I will get im not sure. Portability is a major to me at the moment. Thing is this mojo gets your curiosity up about how TOTL sound which for me would be either the zeus or andromeda from my research, though i've listened to neither. What do you prefer?


----------



## warrior1975

I'm the same, prefer IEMS as well. I thought I was the only one. I prefer IEMS all the time.


----------



## esm87

Not sure if others have heard these albums but I will recommend them if not...

Nickelback - dark horse
Kings of leon - only by the night/come around sun down
James blunt - back to bedlam
The beautiful south - carry on up the charts

Mojo brings these to life, vocals sound so vivid and real, obviously hardware pending


----------



## esm87

warrior1975 said:


> I'm the same, prefer IEMS as well. I thought I was the only one. I prefer IEMS all the time.


what you rocking? I use INAIRS2 foam tips, highly recommended if you haven't tried them. Great value aswell


----------



## ade_hall

mython said:


> Back on-topic, I'm curious to know:  Who, here, uses Mojo actually in their jacket or jeans/pants/trouser pocket?


 

 I use it in my jacket usually with the phone in my trousers, being able to control the volume through clothes is great. In summer shorts I had Mojo in one pocket, cable through belt loop, iPhone in other pocket, worked quite well. Jeans can be problematic depending on how tight they are as the volume will have a life of its own! Overall the Mojo is quite frustrating to use for portable use, particularly with an iPhone.


----------



## esm87

ade_hall said:


> I use it in my jacket usually with the phone in my trousers, being able to control the volume through clothes is great. In summer shorts I had Mojo in one pocket, cable through belt loop, iPhone in other pocket, worked quite well. Jeans can be problematic depending on how tight they are as the volume will have a life of it's own! Overall the Mojo is quite frustrating to use for portable use, particularly with an iPhone.


only thing chord overlooked was a volume/poweroff lock...


----------



## warrior1975

I out it in my pants pocket sometimes. I stack it so the buttons are facing inwards, towards my X7. No issues for me, so far at least, in the wonderful Florida heat.


----------



## esm87

Chord mojo and sam cooke... fair play


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Chord mojo and sam cooke... fair play


 
  
_"Twistin' the Night Away..."_


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> Back on-topic, I'm curious to know:  Who, here, uses Mojo actually in their jacket or jeans/pants/trouser pocket?


 I do almost everyday. I also put the Mojo/phone in my Basketball shorts pocket.


----------



## esm87

I spent as much time with my nan n gramps when I was a young boy as I did with my mam. When my nan was cooking or cleaning she used to have all the motown hits playing also patsy cline and others etc her era was rock n roll when she a young girl in the disco's. Buddy holly etc. Then my mam used to constantly play classic love rock from the 80's and i grew up in the nineties. My music preferences span roughly 70 years. Recently got into pink floyd and hendrix aswell guitar legends like stevie ray vaughn etc. This mojo is rocking them out lol


----------



## Mojo ideas

My wife a serious handbag habit so I have to pimp Rob Watts to pay for it .......


----------



## esm87

mojo ideas said:


> My wife a serious handbag habit so I have to pimp Rob Watts to pay for it .......


haha keep pimping brother, the end product will ensure clients lol


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> My wife a serious handbag habit so I have to pimp Rob Watts to pay for it .......


 
  
  

  
  
  
  
  
_...wait a minute...._


----------



## Bengkia369

Sounds awesome with my vintage ATH-EW9!


----------



## noobandroid

bengkia369 said:


> Sounds awesome with my vintage ATH-EW9!



over exposure image haha


----------



## Mython

noobandroid said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 But the most important thing is the _sound__!_


----------



## Bengkia369

mython said:


> But the most important thing is the _sound__!_




ATH-EW9 have the most engaging female vocals I ever heard!
Its just sublime!


----------



## Bengkia369

noobandroid said:


> over exposure image haha




Over exposed is intentional!


----------



## Angular Mo

jazic said:


> A battery power source in almost every case means perfectly clean power that is free from interference. U forget where I heard that from but battery is always better for pure quality.
> 
> It's not ideal in some cases where battery life diminishes.


 
  
 I apologize for not being specific regarding my intended use-case, which is not to bypass the Mojo's battery for mains-power exclusively.
  
 I would be interested in comparing the sound-quality applying my recently acquired LH Labs Revive which is a battery-powered power-cleaner, and re-clocker.
  
  
 Since it is not possible, I suppose the point is moot.


----------



## esm87

Im a big kings of leon fan however a few months ago I listened to their album mechanical bull and didnt enjoy it. Well now I've hit play again on that album and im really enjoying it.

Chord mojo and Vibro labs Aria sounds really awesome guys. Anybody considering a new pair of IEM should look these up. They really do everything and every grnre so well so far!


----------



## canali

esm87 said:


> Im a big kings of leon fan however a few months ago I listened to their album mechanical bull and didnt enjoy it. Well now I've hit play again on that album and im really enjoying it.
> 
> Chord mojo and Vibro labs Aria sounds really awesome guys. Anybody considering a new pair of IEM should look these up. They really do everything and every grnre so well so far!


 
 hope we can get more reviews on this iem.....tons of stuff coming out this yr..very competitive market.
 thing is with these you can't really _try 'em before you buy 'em._..so cdn$800-1000 is no small 'leap of faith'
 just like translucent, rhapsodio and the other major players: I'd soooo love to try 'em out before i pulled the trigger: esp at that price point
 my local shop headphone bar doesn't carry them.


----------



## esm87

Ye I totally understand where your coming from. Well basically my position is that im a total joe bloggs but i do enjoy my music. Never listened to anything high end but had dabbled in upgrading my sound. I was looking into my first major audio purchase when somebody mentioned these to me. I read the review and contacted luke who creates these (genuinely cool guy to deal with) and couldn't resist.

He's actually doing a tour of the universal model in US. Another in the UK also. As far as I know I may be the only UK owner of these im not sure.

What I can say is that Aria with mojo is a seriously good sounding IEM across so many genres. Picture a slightly warm, LOW reaching bass that doesn't impede other frequencies. Mids and vocals are not in your face but natural presentation comes to mind. Highs are non offensive but sound really nice. I find vocals are rendered so well. 

A song I really enjoy but find it very hard to get to sound good is the killers - when you were young. This pairing opens the song up alot in comparison to my other hardware, where it sounds congested per se, its an instant conceivable difference that made me think at last! 

I believe they have a nice soundstage and imaging which mojo helps to bring out even further.

I have to say the difference the mojo and Aria combo have made to my listening experience is no small improvement. Easily two of the best purchases I've ever made.

I genuinely think it would take a fair amount of extra dollar to make it worth going any higher. Infact my only other purchase to make it worthwhile will either be a zeus or an andromeda, both of which cost a fair bit more than the Aria.

Check out the tour!

PS these are the views of just a very happy customer of both products


----------



## warrior1975

Speaking of Tralucent... Plus 5 and Mojo is no joke. Absolutely ridiculous, might be the best combo I've ever heard. It's between my Ref 1 Too and the P5. I'd guess most people would prefer the P5. Ref 1 has more bass, me being a basshead and all...but the P5 is really incredible, paired with the Mojo, in the words of LouisArmstrong absolutely sublime. 

spkrs01 I'm beyond impressed with your magic. This iem is very special.


----------



## esm87

For the brothers who enjoy a relaxing yet upbeat rock song with a rock god voice thrown in... take your mojo, connect your IEM/headphone next up, you find work on me by kings of leon and hit play...


----------



## ipcmlr

Small cheap dap suggestions that will work easily with the mojo?
Something that would be a nice small compact stack i can velcro or rubber band.


----------



## Mython

ipcmlr said:


> Small cheap dap suggestions that will work easily with the mojo?
> Something that would be a nice small compact stack i can velcro or rubber band.


 
  
  
 Fiio X3ii ?


----------



## TheTrace

Is the official cable for the iPhone available yet?


----------



## Mython

thetrace said:


> Is the official cable for the iPhone available yet?


 
  
 Sorry; can you be more specific, please?
  
 Exactly which cable are you referring to?
  
 Cheers


----------



## TheTrace

mython said:


> Sorry; can you be more specific, please?
> 
> Exactly which cable are you referring to?
> 
> Cheers


Official iPhone OTG by Chord.


----------



## BB 808

thetrace said:


> Official iPhone OTG by Chord.



That's probably never going to happen


----------



## esm87

Anybody know of a high quality micro usb otg cable to pair with mojo? I will get some ferrite chokes but if i need a better quality cable also then I will invest in one also


----------



## Mython

thetrace said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry; can you be more specific, please?
> ...


 
  
 I'm not sure why you think Chord intend to create an 'Official' cable for iPhone.
  
 Mojo is not MFI-certified, so, in order to use an iPhone with Mojo, you need a CCK (Camera Connection Kit) which contains an MFI chip, or a 3rd-party cable made by culling the MFI chip from a CCK, and re-soldering it into the 3rd-party cable.
  
  
 Chord aren't going to engage in such practices.
  
  
 Further reading:  www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/1710#post_12016629


----------



## x RELIC x

Interesting post from Rob in the DAVE thread regarding the AQ Jitterbug:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/3435#post_12681548




Spoiler: Rob's thoughts on the AQ Jitterbug with the DAVE






rob watts said:


> I have finally gotten round to listen to the AQ jitterbug, as a quest to understand where the RF noise problems from the source was coming from - via the mains or the USB.
> 
> Firstly - very much - YMWV as RF noise is a funny thing and source noise may affect other parts of the system, so the findings here may well be different in other circumstances.
> 
> ...






I have to say that I'm surprised by this, but I trust Rob's methodology and hearing. Basically from a clean battery powered source the AQ Jitterbug adds nothing to the SQ of the DAVE. However, Rob did notice *with a Mains powered USB source* the AQ Jitterbug did improve the sound, but is still worse than a battery powered source, with or without the Jitterbug. He does note that RF is a tricky beast and difficult to eliminate, even with DAVE's galvanic isolation.




> _Use the jitter bug for mains powered USB sources - it is worth the small cost_




Like I said, interesting... So I would guess that for the Mojo a Jitterbug will also improve the SQ from a Mains powered USB source. I wonder if it would also work well for a battery powered USB source feeding the Mojo, unlike the DAVE (which has galvanic isolation) where _no reliable difference could be determined from a battery powered source_ with the Jitterbug to the DAVE. I must admit this turns my thoughts around 180° from my previous opinion regarding the Jitterbug with Chord gear and RF (not jitter). Also, as Rob mentions, this will vary with different setups and a large YMMV should be considered.

Also note, for clarity, that Rob is NOT saying the Jitterbug increases the sound by 100% with the DAVE (obviously), rather that with the Jitterbug you can get 75% of the way to the SQ of a battery powered source with the DAVE_ when using a Mains powered source_ combined with the Jitterbug. Personally I won't try it with the Mojo as I only use it with a battery powered source most of the time with optical input, which is immune to RF anyway.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> Interesting post from Rob in the DAVE thread regarding the AQ Jitterbug:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/3435#post_12681548
> 
> ...





Sound qualities did improve BUT for me, it was at the cost of transparency. It was like a veil had been added.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

My Mojo is about to arrive, meanwhile I've got an Anker PowerPort 5 and a PowerLine Micro USB (this one, 1.8m lenght https://www.anker.com/products/A8133011) for charging as suggested somewhere in this thread. Now, I would use Mojo also as a desktop DAC...how can I connect it to my desktop PC? Is it ok to use the PowerLine Micro USB cable or it's only for charging? The USB cable supplied with Mojo is obviously too short for this purpose.


----------



## Xcalibermj

esm87 said:


> Anybody know of a high quality micro usb otg cable to pair with mojo? I will get some ferrite chokes but if i need a better quality cable also then I will invest in one also




Peon audio cable. Arrived a few days back. Works well.


----------



## esm87

xcalibermj said:


> Peon audio cable. Arrived a few days back. Works well.


thanks alot. What differences have you noticed using that cable?


----------



## Xcalibermj

esm87 said:


> thanks alot. What differences have you noticed using that cable?



Convenience for starters. Sounds better than cheap otg connectors supplied with mobiles. Worth the $29


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Sound qualities did improve BUT for me, it was at the cost of transparency. It was like a veil had been added.




Rob describes the difference as _smoother_, warmer, less sibilance, and glare. In the past he has also described RF as adding a false sense of detail in the way of brightening the sound. I suppose that in the end it's a matter of preference but it seems your findings aren't too dissimilar to Rob's. In the end which ever gives the most preferred sound _to you_ is the one I'd always recommend.


----------



## esm87

xcalibermj said:


> Convenience for starters. Sounds better than cheap otg connectors supplied with mobiles. Worth the $29


does it reduce the the emi static noise? Its pretty unbearable and really getting to me between songs


----------



## tretneo

nosce te ipsum said:


> My Mojo is about to arrive, meanwhile I've got an Anker PowerPort 5 and a PowerLine Micro USB (this one, 1.8m lenght https://www.anker.com/products/A8133011) for charging as suggested somewhere in this thread. Now, I would use Mojo also as a desktop DAC...how can I connect it to my desktop PC? Is it ok to use the PowerLine Micro USB cable or it's only for charging? The USB cable supplied with Mojo is obviously too short for this purpose.


 
  
 I am using a similar Anker cable for data/audio and can't hear a difference between it and the OTG cable included w/ the Mojo (or any other decent quality USB cable I've tried). That said, I've never claimed to clearly hear a difference between USB cables (unless comparing a decent quality cable w/ a complete crap one) so consider my opinion if you will 
  
 Here's the Anker cable I'm using btw: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019Q3T7YG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TheTrace

xcalibermj said:


> Peon audio cable. Arrived a few days back. Works well.


Nice, would you be able to provide a link for the cable please?

@Mython I didnt know, just figured I'd try.


----------



## Mython

thetrace said:


> xcalibermj said:
> 
> 
> > Peon audio cable. Arrived a few days back. Works well.
> ...


 
  
  
 Looks like an updated version (right-angled plugs) of the one linked in post #3:
  
 http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable
  
  
 but I admit, I cannot see it listed on the website:
  
http://penonaudio.com/DIY-ALL-MODELS


----------



## Caruryn

New mojo owner here.Arrived early today and have been charging it for 5 hours and the white battery light switched off.Should i just leave it  till it reaches the recommended 10h first charge as the unit seems to be cooling off to the touch.I am assuming this is to maximize battery life cycle as the charger seems to disconnect after battery is fully charged.


----------



## Mython

As stated in post #3, when the white charging LED goes off, Mojo is ready to run, so it's time to take a seat, strap yourself in and...
  
  
 https://youtu.be/HK2enP8IVhM?t=44s
  
  
  


rob watts said:


> The ten hours applies if Mojo has been in long term storage and the battery is completely flat. So it won't apply now as units are only a few weeks old.
> 
> If the white light goes off, it is not charging.
> 
> Rob


----------



## esm87

Regarding the ferrite chokes, what is the general consensus on them? Do they actually do anything? I've found the pure silver micro to micro usb otg cable on an auction site for £24 approx and wondering if its easier to just go with that. Not sure ferrite chokes could be added to that though. The interference is doing my nut in...


----------



## floydfan33

If anyone is looking for a budget solution for Optical from an AK unit to the Mojo, this is the way I went......
  
 Fiio L12S
  

  
 3.5mm to standard adapter plug from ebay


----------



## Mython

I appreciate that you're suggesting a low-cost compromise option, but I understand that it's _really_ not a good idea to use adapters with optical gear - they can substantially lower the efficiency of light transmission, which is already fraught with problems, at the best of times.
  
 Have you tried the L12s + adapter when sending 24/192?


----------



## Ike1985

At this point if any phone to mojo cable doesn't have significant RF/EMI elimination cababilities, i'm not interested. Who cares about sparkly highs when you hear beep, pop and hum the whole song . Shoutout to everyone in an office with poor reception and using a phone w/mojo.


----------



## Ra97oR

ike1985 said:


> At this point if any phone to mojo cable doesn't have significant RF/EMI elimination cababilities, i'm not interested. Who cares about sparkly highs when you hear beep, pop and hum the whole song . Shoutout to everyone in an office with poor reception and using a phone w/mojo.


 

 Do you have your phone stuck on or close to your Mojo when listening?


----------



## Jazic

ike1985 said:


> At this point if any phone to mojo cable doesn't have significant RF/EMI elimination cababilities, i'm not interested. Who cares about sparkly highs when you hear beep, pop and hum the whole song . Shoutout to everyone in an office with poor reception and using a phone w/mojo.


 
  
 Not meaning to play devil's advocate here but why not use a longer USB OTG cable and place it a few inches or feet away from your phone? If you've got a phone constantly rattling the sound looking for a signal when reception is bad then just switch it to Airplane mode and store some of your Spotify or Tidal for offline use. Hell I have unlimited verizon with my Nexus 6 and I still keep a few Tidal playlists offline just in case I'm stuck somewhere with no signal. 
  
 Not trying to step on any toes, just offering alternatives and workarounds.


----------



## EagleWings

ike1985 said:


> At this point if any phone to mojo cable doesn't have significant RF/EMI elimination cababilities, i'm not interested. Who cares about sparkly highs when you hear beep, pop and hum the whole song . Shoutout to everyone in an office with poor reception and using a phone w/mojo.


 
  


ra97or said:


> Do you have your phone stuck on or close to your Mojo when listening?


 
  


jazic said:


> Not meaning to play devil's advocate here but why not use a longer USB OTG cable and place it a few inches or feet away from your phone? If you've got a phone constantly rattling the sound looking for a signal when reception is bad then just switch it to Airplane mode and store some of your Spotify or Tidal for offline use. Hell I have unlimited verizon with my Nexus 6 and I still keep a few Tidal playlists offline just in case I'm stuck somewhere with no signal.
> 
> Not trying to step on any toes, just offering alternatives and workarounds.


 
  
 FYI:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/19035#post_12673118


----------



## Jazic

Touche'.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

tretneo said:


> I am using a similar Anker cable for data/audio and can't hear a difference between it and the OTG cable included w/ the Mojo (or any other decent quality USB cable I've tried). That said, I've never claimed to clearly hear a difference between USB cables (unless comparing a decent quality cable w/ a complete crap one) so consider my opinion if you will
> 
> Here's the Anker cable I'm using btw: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019Q3T7YG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
  
 Thanks for your reply, I wasn't sure of that, so I assume I can use the Anker cable (which is basically the same as yours) both for charging and data/audio (to use Mojo as a main DAC). Good to know!


----------



## floydfan33

mython said:


> I appreciate that you're suggesting a low-cost compromise option, but I understand that it's _really_ not a good idea to use adapters with optical gear - they can substantially lower the efficiency of light transmission, which is already fraught with problems, at the best of times.
> 
> Have you tried the L12s + adapter when sending 24/192?


 
 24/96 yes, I will have to test 24/192 and report back.


----------



## Traveller

Subscribed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Hit the Amazon UK's purchase button the moment the BREXIT vote was tallyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just arrived today & looking forward to burning it in, the oldskool way


----------



## canali

traveller said:


> Subscribed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 kudos...lovely pics there.
 would love one day to try some ak or jh...perhaps the rosies.


----------



## Jazic

traveller said:


> Subscribed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 How do they sound?
  
 I just got some Angie V2's and should have my Mojo in this week.


----------



## Jazic

Is the Mojo case worth getting?


----------



## canali

jazic said:


> Is the Mojo case worth getting?


 
 my thoughts, too....esp for $100
  
 and if that add-on comes out shortly
 what happens then?


----------



## EagleWings

jazic said:


> Is the Mojo case worth getting?


 


> Originally Posted by *canali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my thoughts, too....esp for $100


 
  
 $100 for a case is too much. But I still bought it, because I have this obsessive need to protect all my devices in a good case. And do a search on this thread, a couple of members who had already received the case have shared some impressions.
  


> Originally Posted by *canali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and if that addon comes out shortly
> what happens then?


 
  
 Chord seems to have that covered. All the modules for Mojo will be of the same size and so, they plan on releasing another case that will hold the Mojo+Module combo.


----------



## Xcalibermj

esm87 said:


> does it reduce the the emi static noise? Its pretty unbearable and really getting to me between songs



I usually keep the mobile on airplane mode. I have not noticed any EMI


----------



## Xcalibermj

thetrace said:


> Nice, would you be able to provide a link for the cable please?
> 
> @Mython I didnt know, just figured I'd try.




http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable

I bought mine from ali express before I realised I could order directly from their website. There is an option to select an angled connector at checkout.


----------



## EagleWings

peter hyatt said:


> Any Update on when Chord's own Mojo case hits the US?


 
  
 Received the shipping notification from Moon-Audio this evening.


----------



## tretneo

eaglewings said:


> Received the shipping notification from Moon-Audio this evening.




Same here!


----------



## Mojo ideas

canali said:


> my thoughts, too....esp for $100
> 
> and if that add-on comes out shortly
> what happens then?


 Because we have the extender module and the more complex modules underway it's was always our plan to offer a well made longer case too.


----------



## Jazic

mojo ideas said:


> Because we have the extender module and the more complex modules underway it's was always our plan to offer a well made longer case too.


 
  
 Any chance to get some idea of what the modules will be? 
  
 I'd like to get a case for the stock Mojo but I'd hate to have to buy two cases. 
  
 Just wondering if it's something worth holding out on a case or not.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## noobandroid

xcalibermj said:


> http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable
> 
> I bought mine from ali express before I realised I could order directly from their website. There is an option to select an angled connector at checkout.



penonaudio is selling things at slightly higher than average pricing


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm back in the club!


----------



## EagleWings

h20fidelity said:


> I'm back in the club!


 
  
 Welcome back.. Is this a replacement unit or did you sell off the first unit?


----------



## H20Fidelity

eaglewings said:


> Welcome back.. Is this a replacement unit or did you sell off the first unit?




Its actually the same unit I owned originally, I sold to a local member last year then repurchased it back. 

One of those situations..


----------



## Slinch

Hey guys, I'm debating between picking up a used QuteHD (at 380€) or grabbing a new Mojo (at 480€). Does anyone have experience with direct comparison between the two? Mojo's portability and headphone out are nice bonuses, but I'll primarily use it with my speaker system, so line-out sound quality is a priority. Any advice?


----------



## x RELIC x

slinch said:


> Hey guys, I'm debating between picking up a used QuteHD (at 380€) or grabbing a new Mojo (at 480€). Does anyone have experience with direct comparison between the two? Mojo's portability and headphone out are nice bonuses, but I'll primarily use it with my speaker system, so line-out sound quality is a priority. Any advice?




Don't worry about line-out sound quality with the Mojo. If you'd like to know more about it then the third post of this thread has a lot of information from Rob Watts and John Franks of Chord that will explain why the headphone output is so clean, very simple, and basically is a discrete variable line-out right from the DAC, not your typical headphone out with multiple op-amps found in most portable gear. Certainly the measurements are better than the QuteHD, and many desktop DACs as well. I'd get the Mojo for the price with the more recent WTA filter and more format sampling rates over the older discontinued QuteHD.


----------



## Bengkia369

Anyone here got the offical case for mojo?


----------



## Rowethren

bengkia369 said:


> Anyone here got the offical case for mojo?




Yep posted a bit of info about it a few pages ago.


----------



## Mojo ideas

bengkia369 said:


> Anyone here got the offical case for mojo?


 Yes I've got thousands of them


----------



## esm87

mojo ideas said:


> Yes I've got thousands of them


lol


----------



## Bengkia369




----------



## Bengkia369

esm87 said:


> lol




Haha tats for sure!


----------



## Jazic

bengkia369 said:


>




Why did you post that photo! That case looks so good on that mojo...


----------



## Bengkia369

jazic said:


> Why did you post that photo! That case looks so good on that mojo...




Ha u mean my EW9 blocking the mojo case?!


----------



## Jazic

bengkia369 said:


> Ha u mean my EW9 blocking the mojo case?!




Not exactly, I'm having a hard time convincing myself not to get one.


----------



## Bengkia369

jazic said:


> Not exactly, I'm having a hard time convincing myself not to get one.




The offical case is expensive but I feel bad not getting one for my mojo!


----------



## Alpc

jazic said:


> Not exactly, I'm having a hard time convincing myself not to get one.


 

 Mojo or the case?!?


----------



## Jazic

alpc said:


> Mojo or the case?!?




Oh, the case. Sorry about that. 

I should have my Mojo tomorrow.


----------



## Traveller

> Originally Posted by *canali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> kudos....in the third pic it has a 'hollywood' feel with those lit bulbs like spotlights shining down on the show.
> would love one day to try some ak or jh...perhaps the rosies.
> anyway enjoy...you can't get much better than that...please share how they sound (which i'm sure will be stellar)


 
 Thank you sir - needless to say, quite a leap from my Etymotics ER-4S and Headroom Bithead. I need some time but I will certainly report back once the gear is properly burned-in _(which incl. my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_
  


> Originally Posted by *Jazic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do they sound? I just got some Angie V2's and should have my Mojo in this week.


 
 Congrats - I think it's a winning combo but as noted above, investment in time is needed for a proper answer. As you have more experience than me it could be that you beat me to the punch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


eaglewings said:


> ...bought [the Mojo case], because I have this obsessive need to protect all my devices in a good case... .


 
 Ditto here. This morning was the first time I went to transport it and thought... anodized Al... yikes. But I do have one concern about said case; Al has a natural property of acting as a heat sink for the Mojo, albeit not a very good one, having no "fins". If we cover it by a case it will be even harder to dissipate the heat. And one of the first things I noted is the _(well-documented)_ heat this little puppy can produce... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mojo ideas said:


> Because we have the extender module and the more complex modules underway it's was always our plan to offer a well made longer case too.


 
 I'm sure it has been discussed (...more than once) but you will forgive me if I get lost in this rather "small" thread... heat dissipation & case... not an issue, I take it...


----------



## canali

any eta on the extender and the case being released?
  sorry but just had to ask..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> Because we have the extender module and the more complex modules underway it's was always our plan to offer a well made longer case too.


----------



## audi0nick128

bengkia369 said:


>




Hmm those EW9 look NICE... 
Do you or somebody else know how they compare to the w1000x? 
Can't convince myself to buy IEMs, so maybe these could be great for my portable setup. I really enjoy the w1000x but they aren't very usable on the go. 

Cheers


----------



## Ike1985

jazic said:


> Not meaning to play devil's advocate here but why not use a longer USB OTG cable and place it a few inches or feet away from your phone? If you've got a phone constantly rattling the sound looking for a signal when reception is bad then just switch it to Airplane mode and store some of your Spotify or Tidal for offline use. Hell I have unlimited verizon with my Nexus 6 and I still keep a few Tidal playlists offline just in case I'm stuck somewhere with no signal.
> 
> Not trying to step on any toes, just offering alternatives and workarounds.




Longer cable makes very little difference, the cable functions as an antenna for RF anyway. I've never stacked. Airplane mode is not an option as I stream a lot.


----------



## Ike1985

mojo ideas said:


> Yes I've got thousands of them




Make mico b to micro b for android -> mojo that nearly eliminates all RF/EMI and it'll sell like hotcakes. Don't even know if it's possible given what I've seen so far.


----------



## captblaze

ike1985 said:


> Make mico b to micro b for android -> mojo that nearly eliminates all RF/EMI and it'll sell like hotcakes. Don't even know if it's possible given what I've seen so far.


 

 ​did you ever consider that you may have a faulty unit? my nexus 5 causes no interference whatsoever with the SQ of mojo. No ferrite chokes, no super expensive cables and no need for airplane mode. Perhaps the antenna location is different than in your case, but with my rig nothing but awesome sound reproduction.
  
 I am in no way doubting what you are describing on the forum, it just seems like you may have a bad unit


----------



## martyn73

Does the Mojo benefit from an external amplifier for high impedance headphones such as my HD650s? I did try the Mojo connected to a Burson Soloist SL Mk2 (Mojo in line out mode) with an HD800S but I'm having problems with my hearing and have just started steroid medication to help. I'm having nagging doubts that the Mojo is the last word in headphone amplification.
  
 The Mojo works well as an external DAC for my PC and Stax Omega II, albeit that the soundstage is slightly narrower than the Chord Hugo. However, the treble is slightly tamed restraining the Omega IIs from straying into sharpness.


----------



## EagleWings

captblaze said:


> ​did you ever consider that you may have a faulty unit? my nexus 5 causes no interference whatsoever with the SQ of mojo. No ferrite chokes, no super expensive cables and no need for airplane mode. Perhaps the antenna location is different than in your case, but with my rig nothing but awesome sound reproduction.
> 
> I am in no way doubting what you are describing on the forum, it just seems like you may have a bad unit


 
  
 Actually quite a few people (including myself) have reported RF/EMI with their Mojo when paired with a smartphone not in Airplane mode..


----------



## esm87

eaglewings said:


> Actually quite a few people (including myself) have reported RF/EMI with their Mojo when paired with a smartphone not in Airplane mode..


whats interesting is in wifi its present but bearable as you cant hear it at all during music, also has bouts of silence. When in normal data streaming mode its bad, like really bad


----------



## x RELIC x

captblaze said:


> ​did you ever consider that you may have a faulty unit? my nexus 5 causes no interference whatsoever with the SQ of mojo. No ferrite chokes, no super expensive cables and no need for airplane mode. Perhaps the antenna location is different than in your case, but with my rig nothing but awesome sound reproduction.
> 
> I am in no way doubting what you are describing on the forum, it just seems like you may have a bad unit




There are a lot of factors to consider, such as signal strength, distance to WiFi/cel tower, network/WiFi channel chosen, interference in the signal, etc.. The Mojo isn't the only device that picks up EMI/RF, especially using cellular networks. This makes it extremely difficult to point to the unit as being faulty. For example, when I'm on 3G or LTE I get no RF/EMI issues with the Mojo. As soon as I turn on 2G it gets nuts. Read around Head Fi and you'll see that devices such as the DP-X1 and FiiO X7 also pick up RF/EMI when streaming. It seems to be just the way it is.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Could the Mojo have been built in a way that would prevent RF/EMI interference, like with some kind of shielding? I'm ignorant about such things, so pardon me if this is a stupid question.


----------



## Mython

dexter morgan said:


> Could the Mojo have been built in a way that would prevent RF/EMI interference, like with some kind of shielding? I'm ignorant about such things, so pardon me if this is a stupid question.


 
  
 Even with shielding of the circuitboard, the signal cable (microUSB cable) can pick-up RF from the phone (which is in almost-continual communication with local cell towers, even when not making a call or streaming) and carry that into the circuit.
  
 Even with the best will in the world, there's only just so much one can do to minimise RF.
  
  
 I do appreciate that it may be tempting to assume that some of us may be 'just making excuses' for Mojo, but that's not the situation, here.
  
 RF is a major problem for many devices, and Mojo is not magically 100% immune, either.
  
  
 As has been mentioned, certain frequencies can cause more issues than others, and another major factor, also mentioned, a few times in this thread, is the distance one's phone happens to be from the nearest cell-tower(s). It's tempting to believe that a tiny smartphone can't kick-out much RF, but actually, they have to broadcast around half a mile or so, to a cell-tower, and when one considers that Mojo is having to sit just a few inches away, _and _with a digital cable that accidentally behaves as an antenna for all that stray RF, it puts into perspective how impossible it is for Mojo to reject 100% of that RF. Wi-fi may involve less broadcast distance, but it's still orders of magnitude further away than the few inches between the phone and Mojo.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Thanks for the detailed explanation Relic. I'm going to try not to think about the super-powerful RF that my cellphone is shooting through my body as I type this message.


----------



## x RELIC x

dexter morgan said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation Relic. I'm going to try not to think about the super-powerful RF that my cellphone is shooting through my body as I type this message.




I hear ya!! I was sitting on the sofa and my iPhone 5S was on an end table about a foot above my powered subwoofer. Randomly the subwoofer started going nuts picking up network RF/EMI. Needless to say I keep my phone out of my pocket usually.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> I hear ya!! I was sitting on the sofa and my iPhone 5S was on an end table about a foot above my powered subwoofer. Randomly the subwoofer started going nuts picking up network RF/EMI. Needless to say I keep my phone out of my pocket usually.


 
  
  
 Yeah,_ I _prefer _my _nuts uncooked, too...


----------



## canali

woo hooo....my chord arrived today...got a message from shipping to come and pick it up.

My rational for using my company's shipping dept to receive items: i keep the boys 'employed'  

now i'm officially a member of the Chord club...well I guess not technically until it's in my possession, but you know...

yuga was a great seller to deal with, from spain....more later.


----------



## warrior1975

canali nice, enjoy bro. I love my th900 mojo combo, best they've ever sounded to me.


----------



## canali

warrior1975 said:


> @canali nice, enjoy bro. I love my th900 mojo combo, best they've ever sounded to me.


 
 thanks bud...i'd sooo love to try those fostex th900... but $$$...
 to scrape together the cash for those 900s heck my girlfriend would have to _work_
_the corner_ on weeknights too, in addition to weekends ...i'd never see her, lol.
  
 anyway...the upcoming fostex 610 will be interesting to listen to.
 will the $200 increased cost be worth it?


----------



## AudioBear

martyn73 said:


> Does the Mojo benefit from an external amplifier for high impedance headphones such as my HD650s? I did try the Mojo connected to a Burson Soloist SL Mk2 (Mojo in line out mode) with an HD800S but I'm having problems with my hearing and have just started steroid medication to help. I'm having nagging doubts that the Mojo is the last word in headphone amplification.
> 
> The Mojo works well as an external DAC for my PC and Stax Omega II, albeit that the soundstage is slightly narrower than the Chord Hugo. However, the treble is slightly tamed restraining the Omega IIs from straying into sharpness.


 
 Sorry to hear about your hearing problem.  I sincerely hope the steroids work.  I would, however, be reticent to trust conclusions drawn while being treated for a hearing problem.  There's no doubt you are hearing differences but are they real, a result of your illness, or expectation bias?  One can never know for sure. So get better soon and then repeat the evaluations.
  
 FWIW, I and many others don't use an amp with Mojo. Mojo is pretty powerful and drives most cans.  Others have reported, however, the need to amp to get perceived improvements with hard to drive cans.  I can't recall the HD650 being among them.  Maybe another HD650 user can chime in here.


----------



## canali

hopefully i can help out here as i had a similar concern recently.
  
 in my emails with a helpful Chord rep (Ed) in marketing.
  he kindly replied and said they often used the senn hd650 when listening to the mojo.
  
 --------------------------------
  
Thanks, Ed.
 
I’ve got the senn hd 650 (newly used…)
 
*the mojo should have no problem pushing the 650s I presume?*
 
_Hi Joe,_
  

 *Absolutely not, Mojo will be able to drive headphones up to 800 ohms. In fact that 650's are one of our test pairs.*

  

 _Best,

 Edd Harris - Marketing Manager_
   

_Direct:    (+44) 07990 666 992_

_Website: chordelectronics.co.uk_
  



  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to hear about your hearing problem.  I sincerely hope the steroids work.  I would, however, be reticent to trust conclusions drawn while being treated for a hearing problem.  There's no doubt you are hearing differences but are they real, a result of your illness, or expectation bias?  One can never know for sure. So get better soon and then repeat the evaluations.
> 
> FWIW, I and many others don't use an amp with Mojo. Mojo is pretty powerful and drives most cans.  Others have reported, however, the need to amp to get perceived improvements with hard to drive cans.  I can't recall the HD650 being among them.  Maybe another HD650 user can chime in here.


----------



## gnarlsagan

captblaze said:


> ​did you ever consider that you may have a faulty unit? my nexus 5 causes no interference whatsoever with the SQ of mojo. No ferrite chokes, no super expensive cables and no need for airplane mode. Perhaps the antenna location is different than in your case, but with my rig nothing but awesome sound reproduction.
> 
> I am in no way doubting what you are describing on the forum, it just seems like you may have a bad unit




My Nexus 5 didn't ever exhibit RF issues until once recently. For some reason started happening randomly, and switching to wifi mildly helped, and going completely to airplane mode helped more. Moving the Mojo further away than about 3 inches eliminated the noise. And then the problem went away entirely. I am typing this from my Nexus 5 streaming over LTE to the Mojo (which is strapped directly to the Nexus 5) with zero RF issues. The problem may only exist at my house, but will need to check.


----------



## warrior1975

canali From what I've read the differences aren't huge, I think you'll be extremely happy with that combo.


----------



## Mython

Audeze apparently feel that Mojo drives their cans very well:
  
  


shultzee said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > From the Audeze Sine thread. Nice.
> ...


----------



## Ike1985

captblaze said:


> ​did you ever consider that you may have a faulty unit? my nexus 5 causes no interference whatsoever with the SQ of mojo. No ferrite chokes, no super expensive cables and no need for airplane mode. Perhaps the antenna location is different than in your case, but with my rig nothing but awesome sound reproduction.
> 
> I am in no way doubting what you are describing on the forum, it just seems like you may have a bad unit




I don't have a faulty unit, mine works great when I have a good signal but alas in my office I don't.


----------



## howdy

canali said:


> woo hooo....my chord arrived today...got a message from shipping to come and pick it up.
> 
> (my my rational for using my company's shipping dept to receive items: i keep the boys 'employed'  )
> 
> ...



Awesome! I will hopefully be getting one soon as well.


----------



## Bengkia369

audi0nick128 said:


> Hmm those EW9 look NICE...
> Do you or somebody else know how they compare to the w1000x?
> Can't convince myself to buy IEMs, so maybe these could be great for my portable setup. I really enjoy the w1000x but they aren't very usable on the go.
> 
> Cheers




To be honest, EW9 is a baby W1000x sounds very similar to its bigger brother.
Very sweet mids especially super duper good for female vocals!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Is the original Omega still preferred over the SR009?


----------



## yzq9652

Has anyone face the problem when using macbook pro, mojo, audirvana plus to play dsd file and during playback it paused sometime?

I do nit think it is the problem with ram(16g) and I set audirvana to extreme high priority.


----------



## x RELIC x

yzq9652 said:


> Has anyone face the problem when using macbook pro, mojo, audirvana plus to play dsd file and during playback it paused sometime?
> 
> I do nit think it is the problem with ram(16g) and I set audirvana to extreme high priority.




OS X El Capitan has issues with USB audio output to some devices. It's all over the interwebs but I didn't pay much attention to the exact cause or exact version number as I generally don't waste my time with DSD. What I do remember is that requiring DSD over DoP combined with the El Capitan audio issue seems to be a factor with the Chord DACs.


----------



## martyn73

louisarmstrong said:


> Is the original Omega still preferred over the SR009?



I have used the SR-007 for a couple of months and found the sound somewhat darker than Lambda headphones. The 009 is known to be brighter hence the frequent discussions about pricy tube amplifiers. My 007 works very well with the Stax SRM-727II. It has line in so can accept either my Mojo or MX-DAC. Given my usage I should have bought a 2qute but they are rare second hand and maybe brighter than Mojo - not good for a tinnitus suffer.


----------



## audi0nick128

bengkia369 said:


> To be honest, EW9 is a baby W1000x sounds very similar to its bigger brother.
> Very sweet mids especially super duper good for female vocals!



Thanks for the comparison. 
In my book a similar sound to the ATH W1000X is a good thing


----------



## LouisArmstrong

audi0nick128 said:


> Thanks for the comparison.
> In my book a similar sound to the ATH W1000X is a good thing


 

 EW9 is awesome stuff. But it has basically zero isolation. I still have a set. Beautiful. Simply sublime.


----------



## Bengkia369

louisarmstrong said:


> EW9 is awesome stuff. But it has basically zero isolation. I still have a set. Beautiful. Simply sublime.




EW9 on your AK380cu sublime?!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

bengkia369 said:


> EW9 on your AK380cu sublime?!


 

 I actually haven't tired my EW9 on the Cu yet. But yes, I'd think so. Sublime. Simply sublime.


----------



## CJG888

Maybe I should dig my EW9 out. Haven't used them for years! Should be good with a portable tube amp.


----------



## Bengkia369

louisarmstrong said:


> I actually haven't tired my EW9 on the Cu yet. But yes, I'd think so. Sublime. Simply sublime.




Haha pls do so and update us


----------



## Bengkia369

cjg888 said:


> Maybe I should dig my EW9 out. Haven't used them for years! Should be good with a portable tube amp.



Yes EW9 love tube amp, it sounds awesome on





cjg888 said:


> Maybe I should dig my EW9 out. Haven't used them for years! Should be good with a portable tube amp.




Yes, EW9 love tube amps!
EW9 sounds awesome on my Cypher Lab trio!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Recently I purchased a Lenovo 10" Tablet which instantly worked natively with all the DAC's I've tried so far.. The Tablet was originally for movies (and still is) so we purchased a gooseneck stand which allows it to hover above my bed. I had the cables handy to connect Mojo and now control Mojo from my bedside using the 10" tablet.
  

  
  
 Suits me just fine as I listen in bed a lot.


----------



## audi0nick128

louisarmstrong said:


> EW9 is awesome stuff. But it has basically zero isolation. I still have a set. Beautiful. Simply sublime.




Thanks for this further info. 
Will look out for a pair 
BTW cable seem to be interchangeable with 3.5mm TRS to dual 3.5mm TRS, is this right? Seems I got fooled by a pic, so no interchangeable cable... Anyway still interested  

Cheers


----------



## Bengkia369

audi0nick128 said:


> Thanks for this further info.
> Will look out for a pair
> BTW cable seem to be interchangeable with 3.5mm TRS to dual 3.5mm TRS, is this right?
> 
> Cheers




EW9 not easy to find as it stopped production 10 years ago


----------



## jmills8

h20fidelity said:


> Recently I purchased a Lenovo 10" Tablet which instantly worked natively with all the DAC's I've tried so far.. The Tablet was originally for movies (and still is) so we purchased a gooseneck stand which allows it to hover above my bed. I had the cables handy to connect Mojo and now control Mojo from my bedside using the 10" tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N7 app


----------



## CJG888

bengkia369 said:


> audi0nick128 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this further info.
> ...




I got mine from HK via Shenzhenaudiostore in China. That was about four years ago, though. I used to use them with an iBasso P4 (or a Little Dot Mk. III OTL tube amp).


----------



## H20Fidelity

jmills8 said:


> N7 app




Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## CJG888

Oh, and they have a very short fixed TRS cable (shirt pocket length) and an extension cable. They do not appear to be wired for balanced operation. Recabling should be easy, though.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Its probably been covered 1000 times by now though I'll state the differences between running my iBasso DX50 via coax to Mojo were underwhelming compared to the USB out on my Lenovo tablet. DX50 made the sound quite laboured almost like Mojo had too much power for IEM's, cranking the volume to get good detail and a heavy tiring sound, I find it hard to describe Mojo excelling or displaying this clean musical term being used a lot in this thread with that combination. The Lenovo tablet sounds cleaner, effortless and more revealing, I can't explain why though its what I hear.
  
 Please don't 'come at me bro' with the 'no difference' debate.
  
 I know the basic concept on digital output though its what I hear rather easily.


----------



## reginalb

h20fidelity said:


> Please don't 'come at me bro' with the 'no difference' debate.
> 
> I know the basic concept on digital output though its what I hear rather easily.


 
  
 You should attempt the test blind. I know you don't want people to "Come at you" but facts are facts. If you know the basic concept, then you know that you've done something to alter the sound (different volume level) or your brain is tricking you. There is not another explanation. So you either don't understand the basic concept of digital output, or you're tricking yourself.


----------



## H20Fidelity

reginalb said:


> You should attempt the test blind. I know you don't want people to "Come at you" but facts are facts. If you know the basic concept, then you know that you've done something to alter the sound (different volume level) or your brain is tricking you. There is not another explanation. So you either don't understand the basic concept of digital output, or you're tricking yourself.


 
  
 Have you ever thought about simply letting the person hear what they hear?


----------



## reginalb

h20fidelity said:


> Have you ever thought about simply letting the person hear what they hear and not be a dick?


 
  
 I am not trying to be a dick. But you are also not just letting people hear what they hear. You put that statement out in to the world, I did not. Hearing something like that from site contributors leads to people wasting money, it did for me. I would argue that you're doing harm to others (which is kind of a dick thing to do) and I am trying to help others not be misled.


----------



## H20Fidelity

reginalb said:


> I am not trying to be a dick. But you are also not just letting people hear what they hear. You put that statement out in to the world, I did not. Hearing something like that from site contributors leads to people wasting money, it did for me. I would argue that you're doing harm to others (which is kind of a dick thing to do) and I am trying to help others not be misled.


 
  
 Sure, though is it really going to make your day that much better to prove me wrong? Is it going to rock your world to sit here to debate the situtation until you feel you've won? I know my day has much better things ahead...
  
 tl/dr, I'm over it mate, read it 1000 times from 1000 members, nothing will sway my mind.
  
 Cheers,


----------



## reginalb

h20fidelity said:


> Sure, though is it really going to make your day that much better to prove me wrong? Is it going to rock your world to sit here to debate the situtation until you feel you've won? I know my day has much better things ahead...
> 
> tl/dr, I'm over it mate, read it 1000 times from 1000 members, nothing will sway my mind.
> 
> Cheers,


 
  
 LOL, that is the attitude of someone trying to intentionally mislead people. I am just waiting for a computer to boot up in Azure, I'm going to have a great day. I don't need to convince myself that I have won anything. I don't appreciate people being misled in to spending more and more money chasing an imaginary dragon, that's all. So go on and hear what you hear. But don't try to mislead others. A bit is a bit. That's just how it is.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Can I hook up my active speakers to Mojo? I'm tempted to downsize my headphone rig, and Mojo seems like a perfect solution.


----------



## noobandroid

zojokkeli said:


> Can I hook up my active speakers to Mojo? I'm tempted to downsize my headphone rig, and Mojo seems like a perfect solution.


 
 Im using it with an active speaker, and by using 2 ball press when on method -2 clicks, it will be as close to clean line as possible


----------



## canali

Is there a sound diff between the silver and the blue? Wait sorry, I think I'm getting this mixed up with something from Moon audio.



raelamb said:


> Reposting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slaphead

zojokkeli said:


> Can I hook up my active speakers to Mojo? I'm tempted to downsize my headphone rig, and Mojo seems like a perfect solution.







noobandroid said:


> Im using it with an active speaker, and by using 2 ball press when on method -2 clicks, it will be as close to clean line as possible




Be careful with active speakers.

If the speakers themselves have a volume control then fine, just start the Mojo in lineout mode

If on the other hand your speakers are active monitors then the chances are that they don't have a volume control and need to rely on a separate monitor controller (Pre-Amp in HiFi parlance) for volume. Putting straight line out into those might give you a nasty and expensive surprise. You can use the Moĵo with these, but it takes the role of the Pre-Amp, so start with the Mojos volume very low and work up from there.


----------



## CJG888

... or run the line out into a passive preamp (like the Tisbury) first, then into the speakers.


----------



## noobandroid

slaphead said:


> Be careful with active speakers.
> 
> If the speakers themselves have a volume control then fine, just start the Mojo in lineout mode
> 
> If on the other hand your speakers are active monitors then the chances are that they don't have a volume control and need to rely on a separate monitor controller (Pre-Amp in HiFi parlance) for volume. Putting straight line out into those might give you a nasty and expensive surprise. You can use the Moĵo with these, but it takes the role of the Pre-Amp, so start with the Mojos volume very low and work up from there.


 
 I'm not familiar with speakers here, so educate me:
  
 isnt speakers with volume control "active", and without volume control is "passive"?


----------



## Zojokkeli

noobandroid said:


> I'm not familiar with speakers here, so educate me:
> 
> isnt speakers with volume control "active", and without volume control is "passive"?




Active speakers have in-built amplification, passive speakers require separate amplifier. 



slaphead said:


> Be careful with active speakers.
> 
> If the speakers themselves have a volume control then fine, just start the Mojo in lineout mode
> 
> If on the other hand your speakers are active monitors then the chances are that they don't have a volume control and need to rely on a separate monitor controller (Pre-Amp in HiFi parlance) for volume. Putting straight line out into those might give you a nasty and expensive surprise. You can use the Moĵo with these, but it takes the role of the Pre-Amp, so start with the Mojos volume very low and work up from there.




I have Schiit SYS I use as a volume control between my DAC and speakers, so nothing to worry about there. I was just wondering if I can hook them up to the other headphone jack of Mojo.


----------



## Slaphead

noobandroid said:


> I'm not familiar with speakers here, so educate me:
> 
> isnt speakers with volume control "active", and without volume control is "passive"?




For the purposes of this explanation there are 2 types of active speakers. Let's call them consumer and professional.

Consumer active speakers will almost always have a volume control - either on one of the speakers, or they'll come with a separate volume control - often hardwired in. These in effect contain a pre-amp

Professional active monitors typically don't have a volume control as such, although most will have a gain control somewhere. Pro active monitors simply contain a power amp. You then need a separate controller/audio interface to act as a pre amp to control the volume.

Passive speakers will require either a separate integrated amp, or a pre-power amp combination.


----------



## AudioBear

I've used Mojo with the Schiit Sys and it works fine.  Really no need for anything else like a pre-amp.  The designer (Robb) takes a minimalist approach to unnecessary circuitry in the audio path.


----------



## Mython

audiobear said:


> The designer (Robb) takes a minimalist approach to unnecessary circuitry in the audio path.


 
  
  
 Yes.... _I shouldn't really break my NDA_, but I'll stick my neck out and tell you a secret - Mojo is really _clockwork, _not digital!


----------



## MUSICCURE

h20fidelity said:


> Its probably been covered 1000 times by now though I'll state the differences between running my iBasso DX50 via coax to Mojo were underwhelming compared to the USB out on my Lenovo tablet. DX50 made the sound quite laboured almost like Mojo had too much power for IEM's, cranking the volume to get good detail and a heavy tiring sound, I find it hard to describe Mojo excelling or displaying this clean musical term being used a lot in this thread with that combination. The Lenovo tablet sounds cleaner, effortless and more revealing, I can't explain why though its what I hear.
> 
> Please don't 'come at me bro' with the 'no difference' debate.
> 
> I know the basic concept on digital output though its what I hear rather easily.




i had the same thoughts when I used my iems with my DX50/Mojo through the coax. Something about the sound just doesn't hold my attention. Soundstage almost seemed cramped to me. Now when I used mt Dt880 pro the sound felt more comfortable to me.


----------



## H20Fidelity

musiccure said:


> i had the same thoughts when I used my iems with my DX50/Mojo through the coax. Something about the sound just doesn't hold my attention. Soundstage almost seemed cramped to me. Now when I used mt Dt880 pro the sound felt more comfortable to me.


 
  
 For the record, I've had two people PM me about similar situations since I brought it up last page (who had read the posts), and we grasp its  littered through this thread. The Lenovo tablet I'm using via USB cost $160 USD, cheaper than an iBasso DX50 ever was, so its not a case of  more expensive being better, 'go out and buy one today' I genuinely couldn't give a rats about that.
  
 I just have much better things to do, honestly. 
  
 Leave it at that.


----------



## reginalb

h20fidelity said:


> For the record, I've had two people PM me about similar situations since I brought it up last page (who had read the posts), and we grasp its  littered through this thread. The Lenovo tablet I'm using via USB cost $160 USD, cheaper than an iBasso DX50 ever was, so its not a case of  more expensive being better, 'go out and buy one today' I genuinely couldn't give a rats about that.
> 
> I just have much better things to do, honestly.
> 
> *Leave it at that*.


 
  
 Where's the fun in that? Firstly, I apologize if I jumped the gun. Upon reflection, it is possible that there is a difference between the DX50 and the tablet. Sometimes, as a bit of an objectivist, I have a tendency to assume the most likely culprit (the brain) is the guilty one. That said, one of your devices could conceivably be mucking up the bitstream. 
  
 I've forgotten that there are both unscrupulous, and incompetent, manufacturers out there (not mucking up a bitstream is trivially easy). I don't know if one of those OEM's is, mind you. But if that _is _the case, it would be easy to measure and see the difference in RMAA, it would show up as a variation in frequency response, and wouldn't take but a couple minutes to confirm. So to recap, the most likely culprit is, as it has always been, our brain. It tricks us all the time (not just with sounds, but sights, smells, and feelings as well). Your brain tricks you on a daily basis, but that doesn't mean that is what is going on here. It could be that iBasso's mucking with the Android kernel, in the name of higher bit-rates and sampling frequencies, or some crazy EQ that Lenovo has implemented, is causing an imperfect bitstream to be passed to the Mojo, which is then diligently translating that in to sound not as the artist intended it to be, as it were. It might be that you like the imperfect one (or the perfect one) more. And you're not wrong to have a preference, for either of them, really.
  
 But what does irk me on HeadFi is people that lead new users astray, and claiming that those who clamor for better information are the mean spirited ones. There is a load of bad information on HeadFi, and it leads people astray every day.
  
 But I apologize if I jumped the gun in assuming that your information was bad. I still think it's probably bad, but I can't be sure, of course, because I don't have either of those items to run through some tests and find out.


----------



## warrior1975

You never can tell with electronics, especially Android. I've seen my phones do things that are completely unexplainable. Besides that fact, I absolutely trust H20Fidelity and what he ears, err hears. He's a good dude and definitely knows what he's hearing. One of the select few I trust implicitly.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> You never can tell with electronics, especially Android. I've seen my phones do things that are completely unexplainable. Besides that fact, I absolutely trust H20Fidelity and what he ears, err hears. He's a good dude and definitely knows what he's hearing. One of the select few I trust implicitly.


 but he likes pre teen girly songs.


----------



## warrior1975

I thought that was you bro?


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> I thought that was you bro?




Im closer to this - https://youtu.be/5NZsCYOM4j0 

And it has bass.


----------



## reginalb

warrior1975 said:


> You never can tell with electronics, especially Android. I've seen my phones do things that are completely unexplainable. Besides that fact, I absolutely trust @H20Fidelity and what he ears, err hears. He's a good dude and definitely knows what he's hearing. One of the select few I trust implicitly.


 
  
 I don't even trust my own ears!


----------



## simonm

yzq9652 said:


> Has anyone face the problem when using macbook pro, mojo, audirvana plus to play dsd file and during playback it paused sometime?
> 
> I do nit think it is the problem with ram(16g) and I set audirvana to extreme high priority.


 

 Are you using optical out?  If so, what's the bit-rate of your DSD?
  
 Note that optical supports only DSD64 compared with DSD256 via USB (I have no idea about DSD, I'm just reading from the manual).  So if you're playing higher than DSD64 via optical that might explain your dropouts.
  
 You might also need a good cable to handle DSD64 or 192 kHz PCM reliably via optical as that's at the upper limit of the optical standard.  Because optical is a "dumb digital", I noticed dropouts with my cable when the port was set to 192 kHz, but this was resolved at 96 kHz.


----------



## warrior1975

reginalb said:


> I don't even trust my own ears!




LMAO, good point bro.


----------



## Torq

yzq9652 said:


> Has anyone face the problem when using macbook pro, mojo, audirvana plus to play dsd file and during playback it paused sometime?
> 
> I do nit think it is the problem with ram(16g) and I set audirvana to extreme high priority.


 
  
 With the current Chord DACs, anything beyond standard DSD (DSD64) has dropouts using any level of Mac hardware (from the top of the line Mac Pro to a lowly Mac Mini, and everything in between) via USB if you're on OS 10.11.4 or later.
  
 The issue is NOT just a Mac issue, but there certainly seem to be additional challenges with USB handling on OS X and Chord's DACs.
  
 I've reproduced the problem on various high-spec Windows machines, as well as things like the Surface Pro 4, using the Chord provided driver.  Doesn't matter what software is in use (JRiver, Roon, Audirvana, Foobar2000 etc.) or what else is/isn't running.  I've also reproduced the issue using things like the Auralic Aries as the interface.
  
 While the problem is not specific to Chord, there are certainly plenty of DACs out there that do not exhibit this problem.  For example, I've had no such issues with a PS Audio Directstream or Auralic Vega, or even the IFI Micro iDSD even at DSD256.
  
 Trying to get any support on this from Chord has been completely fruitless.  I either get some nonsense about the overhead in converting DSD to DoP (which is massively trivial processing even for a smartphone and even if it wasn't, I have the fastest Macs available and if they can't handle that then no other Mac is going to) - which pretty much shows they didn't bother to read the information they were provided, or no response at all.  Dealers aren't any help.  Bottom line, if you want high-rate DSD on a Mac running current OS X builds, don't buy a Chord DAC right now.
  
 Things I'm sure about ... it's not an issue with the performance of my hardware, it's not unique to OS X, other DACs work fine, and I've reproduced the issue with more machines than I care to think about now across the Mojo, Hugo, Hugo TT and DAVE.
  
 Love what Chord's DACs sound like ... not happy about the support or lack of communication.
  
 I've actually taken DAVE off my potential purchase list until this issue gets some kind of proper response.


----------



## Arpiben

torq said:


> With the current Chord DACs, anything beyond standard DSD (DSD64) has dropouts using any level of Mac hardware (from the top of the line Mac Pro to a lowly Mac Mini, and everything in between) via USB if you're on OS 10.11.4 or later.
> 
> The issue is NOT just a Mac issue, but there certainly seem to be additional challenges with USB handling on OS X and Chord's DACs.
> 
> ...



Since you are able to easily reproduce the issue, why don't you send traces to Chord?
By traces, I mean capturing USB traffic with use of software like USBpcap/Wireshark.
This is not my domain but it will surely help Chord understanding the problem.
Rgds


----------



## rkt31

torq said:


> With the current Chord DACs, anything beyond standard DSD (DSD64) has dropouts using any level of Mac hardware (from the top of the line Mac Pro to a lowly Mac Mini, and everything in between) via USB if you're on OS 10.11.4 or later.
> 
> The issue is NOT just a Mac issue, but there certainly seem to be additional challenges with USB handling on OS X and Chord's DACs.
> 
> ...


 

 somewhere rob explained recently that why windows os is superior not just for dsd but for having better data transmission via asio driver which only windows allows. i have not had any problem upto dsd128 dop to hugo even though a cheap windows tab. i have successfully played dsd256 to mojo in dop through lenovo i7 laptop without any problem whatsoever. why stick to mac , try windows.


----------



## gnarlsagan

@Torq Does DSD provide any audible benefit over FLAC through the Mojo? Also, can DSD be losslessly converted to a format that doesn't exhibit the issue?


----------



## Torq

rkt31 said:


> somewhere rob explained recently that why windows os is superior not just for dsd but for having better data transmission via asio driver which only windows allows. i have not had any problem upto dsd128 dop to hugo even though a cheap windows tab. i have successfully played dsd256 to mojo in dop through lenovo i7 laptop without any problem whatsoever. why stick to mac , try windows.


 
  
 I can make the music play ... it just drops out periodically.  Windows isn't immune to the problem either ... depends on the hardware.
  
 There is nothing superior about Windows for audio.  Chord could easily create an appropriate driver for OS X, they choose not to because, in general, that sort of nonsense isn't required (Windows still doesn't support USB Audio 2 even).  Maybe the issue will get enough notice that they'll tackle it.  Maybe the problem will get tweaked on the Apple side of things (but it's still not an OS X only issue).
  
 As for trying Windows ... I've been a Windows user/developer for years.  For my personal work and my development activities I switched to OS X and won't be switching back any time soon.  Windows offers nothing I need and no benefit to what I do - in fact it's significantly more limiting as a developer.
  
 Also, I'm not running a Windows machine just for audio.
  
 That the issue persists using other interfaces, and that there's no issue with other DACs I've tried means that something in how the Chord DACs handle DoP is *also *a factor.  I expect that the output is being muted in the DAC when there is a "DoP fault", but other DACs are working fine so the easiest solution is to buy a DAC that doesn't exhibit the problem.
  
 When it comes to spending my money, especially when we're talking about $13,000 for a DAC, my requirement is that you make it easy for me to do so.  Making support difficult to get/non-existent, or asking me to change my computing infrastructure, or manage a special dedicated machine for it, when options exist that do not require that, is a first-class way to have my buy something else.
  
 I won't jump through hoops in order to buy a product that isn't working as I think it should and that I cannot get adequate support for.
  
 I don't even NEED DSD playback as such ... but after my "support" experiences and my general aversion to buying things that apparently cannot be made to work properly as advertised, I'll be damned if I'm going to drop that sort of money on a product that can't be fully utilized in my environment.


----------



## Jazic




----------



## Torq

gnarlsagan said:


> @Torq Does DSD provide any audible benefit over FLAC through the Mojo? Also, can DSD be losslessly converted to a format that doesn't exhibit the issue?


 
  
 Not that I've heard.
  
 While I've had many DSD demos where I've heard differences, none have been obviously better (and if they have, the difference always came down to the masters, not the encoding).
  
 My hang-up around DSD here is that it is supposed to work, and in trying to make it do so I've gotten a bad taste in my mouth about the support that's available for these products.  I've never even needed support for an audio product before, but to do so and have it be less than useful (and hard to engage), has tainted my view of the products in question.
  
 As I understand the math, a conversion from DSD to any PCM format would be technically lossy (i.e. you couldn't get the original back by reversing the process) ... whether it lost anything in terms of sound quality is another matter.  However, for many DACs the point of DSD is not just what data it encodes, but the simplicity and (allegedly) greater linearity achievable in the DAC implementation ... so converting to any other format would lose both of those benefits.
  
 I'm quite willing to ignore DSD as a format as I've still not heard any consistent benefit, even on quad-rate stuff, and 99.99% of my music is in lossless PCM anyway.  I'm _less _welling to buy a product that I cannot use to it's fullest - especially where options that work exist.


----------



## Torq

arpiben said:


> Since you are able to easily reproduce the issue, why don't you send traces to Chord?
> By traces, I mean capturing USB traffic with use of software like USBpcap/Wireshark.
> This is not my domain but it will surely help Chord understanding the problem.
> Rgds


 
  
 I'd be more than happy too.
  
 The trick is getting someone at Chord to actually be responsive enough to talk to.  THAT is the bigger issue.  I've connected with several people both directly at Chord and via here,, but they're either dismissive of the issue (claiming it is something unrelated to what's actually happening, or they ask for details and then never respond, or they just never respond at all).  I can't force them to respond ... and I've put forth way more effort than is in anyway reasonable in trying to get to the bottom of this.
  
 It's not just me that can reproduce the issue either; I've now worked with dealers both in the US and the UK that see the exact same thing consistently.
  
 Reproduction is so easy that, in fact, I don't know of anyone that has this working on a current build of OS X *at all*.  And it was my local dealer that first showed the issue exists with some Windows machines as well.
  
 At this point, it's easier to stop spending time on it and just remove the Chord DACs from consideration of my next DAC purchase.  I don't care to spend more time trying to resolve an issue that Chord seem unwilling to acknowledge or try and provide support for.


----------



## betula

jazic said:


>


 

 Noice maite.


----------



## Jazic

betula said:


> Noice maite.


 
  
 Thanks.. I've tried every single type of tip you can have and nothing sounds better to my ears than these old school triple flanges. Every IEM I have I've got some sort of adapter so I can use these wide mouthed flanges. I use leftover Red/Blue Orings from my Mechanical Keyboard for additional spacing for better fit and also to identify L/R easier. 
  
 Spinfits, Comply, Silicone, Double Flange, pickled eggs, electrical tape.. jk on the last ones but nothing sounds and seals and fits better... I love the soundstage with the triples as well. It cooks the sound longer in the tube so it comes out sounding more spacious and with no sibilance at all.. 
  
 Sorry to go off on a rampage about tips.. 
  
 The Mojo sounds good. I plan on burning both in over the next few days. 
  
 EDIT: How long should I burn-in the Mojo for by the way?


----------



## esm87

jazic said:


> Thanks.. I've tried every single type of tip you can have and nothing sounds better to my ears than these old school triple flanges. Every IEM I have I've got some sort of adapter so I can use these wide mouthed flanges. I use leftover Red/Blue Orings from my Mechanical Keyboard for additional spacing for better fit and also to identify L/R easier.
> 
> Spinfits, Comply, Silicone, Double Flange, pickled eggs, electrical tape.. jk on the last ones but nothing sounds and seals and fits better... I love the soundstage with the triples as well. It cooks the sound longer in the tube so it comes out sounding more spacious and with no sibilance at all..
> 
> ...


does mojo sound quality change with burn in?


----------



## betula

jazic said:


> Thanks.. I've tried every single type of tip you can have and nothing sounds better to my ears than these old school triple flanges. Every IEM I have I've got some sort of adapter so I can use these wide mouthed flanges. I use leftover Red/Blue Orings from my Mechanical Keyboard for additional spacing for better fit and also to identify L/R easier.
> 
> Spinfits, Comply, Silicone, Double Flange, pickled eggs, electrical tape.. jk on the last ones but nothing sounds and seals and fits better... I love the soundstage with the triples as well. It cooks the sound longer in the tube so it comes out sounding more spacious and with no sibilance at all..
> 
> ...


 

 I think Mojo needs no burn in time. It is just ready to be used out of the box. 
 (Some headphones/IEMs might benefit from burn in time though.)

 I am not really into IEMs, I prefer full sized headphones. But I do have a 2-3 years old IE80, which I use a couple of times in a year for traveling. I did struggle with finding a good tip/seal, so I feel your pain.  I also tried comply an other tips, but ended up ordering custom tips back then. 
 Probably I wouldn't do it for IE80 again, but I also don't regret it. Custom tips just absolutely beat any kind of other tips.

 That said, I still prefer full sized headphones. (Have never heard CIEMs though.)


----------



## Jazic

esm87 said:


> does mojo sound quality change with burn in?


 
  
  
 No idea. I just got it today. 
  
 To be honest the only thing I've ever burned in that has changed that I've noticed is a very slight change in my HD700's but hardly noticeable, likely it was just all in my head. The only thing I've ever noticed a difference (and it was quite large of a change) was my FLC 8S'. The bass got very very smooth as it burned in after just a few hours. It went from very good to omg it's not even the same!
  
  
 EDIT: That said, I actually think burn-in is a good thing regardless of if it actually does anything worthwhile to the sound. Mostly I like the idea of running it through its paces and stressing it a little over a few days to make sure there are no issues. A damaged driver in an IEM/Headphone or bad hardware in a dac/amp will be noticeable after a few dozens that otherwise might not be reached until after the return/warranty period has passed.


----------



## Deftone

mython said:


> Back on-topic, I'm curious to know:  Who, here, uses Mojo actually in their jacket or jeans/pants/trouser pocket?




Not me, it only gets turned on if I'm in a stationary position. Too much bulk for my pocket and not easy to adjust volume blind.


----------



## Traveller

I have a little problem  with my current setup.
  
 Setup:
 LG G4 (Android 6.0 Marshmallow) running *UAPP* (2.7.1) ->
 OTG Micro-B to Micro-B (0.5M) ->
 Mojo
  
 Problem:
 The first 0.5 secs of any manually-selected song (vanilla 16bit 44Khz WAV) is clipped and occasionally I hear a loud pop. The next song queued starts normally and otherwise, quality is perfect.
 The problem does not appear when I have the same setup but I am using the AQ Dragonfly Red DAC (different cable). Ditto for my old Headroom Bithead (different cable, but also 0.5M in length).
  
 This sounds to me like *some kind of buffer issue* - as if the Mojo is quicker to convert than the DAP can deliver... .
  
 Anyone else had / have this issue? It's a minor detail but annoying all the same.
  
EDIT
 Very interesting:
 http://www.extreamsd.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=311
 User: _"roughly the 1st second of every track is fading in​"_
 ExtreamSD: _"It's a 'feature' of Chord devices​. They fade in the sound when the USB alt setting is changed​..."_


----------



## canali

Wow scored on great condition iPod touch 6 128 gb...us$255...but 19gb used in apps alone so am left with 113gb. Now I can happily join the flac scene and tidal hifi offline downloading @ 50mb/5min song


----------



## gnarlsagan

traveller said:


> I have a little problem  with my current setup.
> 
> Setup:
> LG G4 (Android 6.0 Marshmallow) running *UAPP* (2.7.1) ->
> ...




Might want to try looking at the tweaks available in the UAPP settings.


----------



## Deftone

h20fidelity said:


> Its actually the same unit I owned originally, I sold to a local member last year then repurchased it back.
> 
> One of those situations..


 
  
 We all do it at some point.


----------



## Deftone

h20fidelity said:


> Its probably been covered 1000 times by now though I'll state the differences between running my iBasso DX50 via coax to Mojo were underwhelming compared to the USB out on my Lenovo tablet. DX50 made the sound quite laboured almost like Mojo had too much power for IEM's, cranking the volume to get good detail and a heavy tiring sound, I find it hard to describe Mojo excelling or displaying this clean musical term being used a lot in this thread with that combination. *The Lenovo tablet sounds cleaner, effortless and more revealing*, I can't explain why though its what I hear.
> 
> Please don't 'come at me bro' with the 'no difference' debate.
> 
> I know the basic concept on digital output though its what I hear rather easily.


 
  
 same thing happened to me when plugging it in to my pc using roon, much more pleasing sound than from a smartphone.


----------



## Jazic

Are there any good Hugo vs Mojo comparisons floating around?


----------



## sharon124

Hi can anyone know is there exists player software better than onkyo?( can couple with mojo)


----------



## LouisArmstrong

There are still nine of them on amazon jp:
 https://www.amazon.co.jp/audio-technica-W-密閉型オンイヤーヘッドホン-耳掛け式-ATH-EW9/dp/B0002ERI22/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1467257400&sr=8-1&keywords=ATH+EW9
  
 You can use a freight forwarder to ship it internationally.


----------



## paruchuribros

I found USB audio player pro is very clear with Mojo. Got LG gpad x 8.0, ATH A900X with Mojo and the sound quality is much improved with the USB audio player Pro. For me Onkyo player sounds more V or U shaped sound. You can hear more details with USB audio player. At least that is true in my case.


----------



## Bengkia369

louisarmstrong said:


> There are still nine of them on amazon jp:
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/audio-technica-W-密閉型オンイヤーヘッドホン-耳掛け式-ATH-EW9/dp/B0002ERI22/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1467257400&sr=8-1&keywords=ATH+EW9
> 
> You can use a freight forwarder to ship it internationally.




These are awesome stuffs


----------



## LouisArmstrong

bengkia369 said:


> These are awesome stuffs


 

 Yeah, pretty cool eh?


----------



## Jazic

louisarmstrong said:


> There are still nine of them on amazon jp:
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/audio-technica-W-密閉型オンイヤーヘッドホン-耳掛け式-ATH-EW9/dp/B0002ERI22/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1467257400&sr=8-1&keywords=ATH+EW9
> 
> You can use a freight forwarder to ship it internationally.


 
  
 Wonder if they'll ship to the US?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

jazic said:


> Wonder if they'll ship to the US?


 

 You can use freight forward services like Tenso.com - they provide a Japan address and then you can have it shipped to you once they receive it.


----------



## jimbojangles

deltronzero said:


> New type C to Micro cable for the Nexus 6P & Mojo! (sorry forgot to bring the mojo to office today ha...more pics tomorrow)


Any chance of a link to this cable, can't find a usb-c to micro anywhere...


----------



## talan7

Now that the pound to dollar ratio has changed, can I get the mojo from the UK for a better price? Where can I get it for the best price?


----------



## canali

talan7 said:


> Now that the pound to dollar ratio has changed, can I get the mojo from the UK for a better price? Where can I get it for the best price?




Where else but here on headfi in used classifieds.

-


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Time to consider some dCS gear.


----------



## Arpiben

@chord
  
 May I kindly ask Chord to try improving its contact info@chordelectronics.co.uk and Register process.
 My personnal, maybe biased, feeling is that there is still room for improvement.
  
 I purchased Mojo last December. Since then within two or three months I registered twice on line my item. But I was surprised not to received any automatic reply to acknowdledge the registration.
 A couple of weeks ago I sent a mail to the contact site for a simple technical question. I am still awaiting acknowledgement of mail reception as well as a probable answer.
  
 Since I am an happy owner with no issue in my Mojo's daily use; in a way it doesn't matter so much.
 But in another hand, it makes me wonder for eventual future purchases and therefore product support.
  
 I may understand that perhaps Chord's site is overcrowded with mails and demands but if you can acknowledge the mails you are receiving it is, IMO, already a great step.
  
 My feelings are emphasized or probably exgerated due to the big contrast between those no replies and the very great responsiveness and informative posts of Rob Watts.
 Even when dealing with smaller companies such as MrSpeakers, I was truly amazed by their product support efficiency.
  
 Please, do forget my request if it happens that I am the only one experiencing this.
  
 Rgds.


----------



## headmanPL

traveller said:


> I have a little problem  with my current setup.
> 
> Setup:
> LG G4 (Android 6.0 Marshmallow) running *UAPP* (2.7.1) ->
> ...


 

 I haven't experienced a loud pop.
 However, since upgrading my Xperia Z3 to Android 6, I get the occasional "click". This NEVER happened on Android 5.
 UAPP couldn't see a reason when I sent logs. Tweaking UAPP settings hasn't made it stop.
 What causes this (on my phone) is anything Google. So, Chrome, Google+ etc.
 If I use other Apps over WIFI, not clicks.
 It seems that Android 6 (on the sony, maybe your LG too) has a resource priority favouring Google own apps at the expense of all else which causes the audible glitch. Annoying


----------



## Deftone

how do you know if your getting bitperfect output over usb from phone to mojo?


----------



## jmills8

deftone said:


> how do you know if your getting bitperfect output over usb from phone to mojo?


uapp bit perfect but other players sounds as good.


----------



## Traveller

traveller said:


> ...Setup: LG G4 (Android 6.0 Marshmallow) running *UAPP* (2.7.1) -> OTG Micro-B to Micro-B (0.5M) -> Mojo
> ...
> Problem: The first 0.5 secs of any manually-selected song (vanilla 16bit 44Khz WAV) is clipped and occasionally I hear a loud pop. The next song queued starts normally and otherwise, quality is perfect. The problem does not appear when I have the same setup but I am using the AQ Dragonfly Red DAC (different cable). Ditto for my old Headroom Bithead (different cable, but also 0.5M in length).
> ... EDIT
> ...


 
 Kudos to the Extreamsd Team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


gnarlsagan said:


> Might want to try looking at the tweaks available in the UAPP settings.


 
 Very good recommendation, thank you! I unfortunately couldn't find anything "obvious". However...
 ...thanks to Extremsd's instant feedback (via forum) there is ineed an option that removes / avoids the problem:
_Uncheck_ the "*Free USB bandwidth after playback*" option
  
 Now again to be clear, this "fade in" only happens to the first song in the playlist. In real-world usage, no one will ever notice (or be really bothered by it). However during A/B testing, it is annoying as one can very well imagine. So I will disable the option during my A/B testing and I will leave it enabled during normal usage as I am sure it is a wanted option for the rest of DAPs functions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
_And this, just in..._ the same problem cropped up with my office workstation running Windows 7... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So the issue is clearly generalized and not specific to the UAPP App. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why Chord programmed the Mojo (/Hugo/ ...) that way is beyond my understanding of USB protocols... .
  


paruchuribros said:


> I found USB audio player pro is very clear with Mojo. ... For me Onkyo player sounds more V or U shaped sound. You can hear more details with USB audio player. At least that is true in my case.


 
 Very interesting! All my friends are Onkyo addicts (they love the UI for the most part) - I may have to buy Onkyo too, just to compare. Interface Jitter issues aside, It's hard (for me) to understand the potential effect of the DAP's software in the audio chain... . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


headmanpl said:


> I haven't experienced a loud pop.
> However, since upgrading my Xperia Z3 to Android 6, I get the occasional "click". This NEVER happened on Android 5.
> UAPP couldn't see a reason when I sent logs. Tweaking UAPP settings hasn't made it stop.
> What causes this (on my phone) is anything Google. So, Chrome, Google+ etc.
> ...


 
 Interesting AND unfortunate. No one wants / needs to hear annoying clicks / pops distracting us from the music, much less the occasional pain the louder ones inflict on our eardrums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To be honest, when I go "all audiophile" with my phone, I am usually busy on another device (like my office PC). I will have to give it a test though on my G4. Do you use any other App?
 So here's another reason for me to try out Onkyo as well... .


----------



## Mython

traveller said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > ...Setup: LG G4 (Android 6.0 Marshmallow) running *UAPP* (2.7.1) -> OTG Micro-B to Micro-B (0.5M) -> Mojo
> ...


 
  
  
 No kudos needed for anyone. Rob, himself, has openly explained the reason for sometimes muting a tiny portion of certain tracks (including the *first* track in a playlist)
  


rob watts said:


> The problem of muting the initial start is due to certain OS and apps - when the sample rate changes, the data in the buffers get sent out at the wrong rate. When you switch from DSD to PCM you then get a loud bang, or track played at the wrong rate for a period. Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC.
> 
> So to fix the apps problem, if the sample rate changes, I force a mute for 0.5 seconds, so that you do not hear these noises. On some apps, you can force a small silent period at the beginning and this solves the issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Traveller

mython said:


> No kudos needed for anyone. Rob, himself, has openly explained the reason for sometimes muting a tiny portion of certain tracks (including the *first* track in a playlist)


 

 Thanks for that very interesting piece.Well done Chord! Like I said, I won't begin to pretend to understand USB protocols. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As for the "Kudos", I never suggested anyone did something _wrong_... only that I have _(make that had)_ no clue why Chord does it. Furthermore, I find it amazing that anyone can build an App like UAPP that works with a multitude of DAP and DACs - so yeah,* they do deserve recognition* for being aware of "features" implemented by DAC developer X


----------



## Mython

traveller said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > No kudos needed for anyone. Rob, himself, has openly explained the reason for sometimes muting a tiny portion of certain tracks (including the *first* track in a playlist)
> ...


 
  
  
  
 LOL - just made me laugh, that's all


----------



## EagleWings

Keywords: Loud Pop | Foobar2000 | FB2K | WASAPI | Loud Pop | Loud Click | Seek Bar | Seeking | Windows 7
  
Talking about Loud Pops: I am using Foobar2000 on my Windows 7 machine with the WASAPI component / plugin. I get loud pops when I try to seek within a track using the seek bar, I get loud pops/clicks. After a bit of research and experimentation, I figured I get the loud pop, only when I use the WASAPI component. When I switch the output to Windows Default or ASIO, I don’t get the loud pop. ASIO seems to mute the first 0.5 seconds, after seeking which I am guessing is a way to prevent this loud pop or click. Please let me know if there is a way to prevent this loud pop when using WASAPI.


----------



## pr0b3r

jimbojangles said:


> Any chance of a link to this cable, can't find a usb-c to micro anywhere...


 
  
@jimbojangles Penon Audio has a few selections of cables especially for Mojo. You should try contacting them directly from their site or send them a message on their aliexpress store if they're willing to make a custom type-C USB to micro USB cable. Some stores in aliexpress accept these kinds of requests. I've tried it from another store when I ordered a custom coaxial cable for my Mojo and X3ii. Here's the link to Penon Audio's USB cables available at their website:

 Penon Audio
http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=24_75


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

I need some advices on how to get the best from my Mojo on a Windows 10 64 bit and JRiver listening setup.
  
 1) Which bit depth and sample rate should I set in windows-audio control panel? 24 bit (44 to 384000 Hz)? Or 32 bit and which sample rate?
  
 2) In JRiver, as output should I use Chord ASIO driver or Chord Async USB [Wasapi]?
  
 3) What buffering settings in JRiver?
  
 I guess the same or similar settings also applies to Foobar. I just want to get the best possible sound out of my Mojo mainly with JRiver. I'm using it as a desktop DAC.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I am interested as well. Same setup here...


----------



## LeeMark

I am sorry if this has been addressed, I tried sera chin but could not find anything.  I am using the Mojo streaming Tidal from my iPhone, Lavricable silver cable direct connection from phone to Mojo with Noble K10u IEMs.  Sounds beautiful, however, the Mojo only registers the red color denoting 44 kHz sample freq, but Tidal is supposed to be higher.  Is it impossible to do this on the iPhone or am I missing something?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Torq

leemark said:


> I am sorry if this has been addressed, I tried sera chin but could not find anything.  I am using the Mojo streaming Tidal from my iPhone, Lavricable silver cable direct connection from phone to Mojo with Noble K10u IEMs.  Sounds beautiful, however, the Mojo only registers the red color denoting 44 kHz sample freq, but Tidal is supposed to be higher.  Is it impossible to do this on the iPhone or am I missing something?  Thanks in advance.


 

 TIDAL is 44.1 KHz, so what you're seeing is correct.


----------



## canali

leemark said:


> I am sorry if this has been addressed, I tried sera chin but could not find anything.  I am using the Mojo streaming Tidal from my iPhone, Lavricable silver cable direct connection from phone to Mojo with Noble K10u IEMs.  Sounds beautiful, however, the Mojo only registers the red color denoting 44 kHz sample freq, but Tidal is supposed to be higher.  Is it impossible to do this on the iPhone or am I missing something?  Thanks in advance.


 
  
 also  in your tidal *'settings'*  ensure they're set to *'hi fi'*
 (under *'file' *if on desktop) click on* streaming*, then click on *hi fi*


----------



## LeeMark

canali said:


> also  in your tidal *'settings'*  ensure they're set to *'hi fi'*
> (under *'file' *if on desktop) click on* streaming*, then click on *hi fi*


 

 I have previously done this and it says hifi on all my streams.  However as someone mentioned above, Tidal maxes out at 44 kHz.  I think there may be plans to be more hi-res in the future.  If I am wrong can someone please correct me.


----------



## canali

leemark said:


> I have previously done this and it says hifi on all my streams.  However as someone mentioned above, Tidal maxes out at 44 kHz.  I think there may be plans to be more hi-res in the future.  If I am wrong can someone please correct me.


 
 ok sorry..i tried.
  
 but yes rumours of MQA from Tidal, etc...still in the works...finalizing licensing, software issues i guess.
 you won't necessarily need a specialized DAC for it thru Tidal (but will still sound better if you do)
_see article below from Darko....insightful, examines pros/cons etc._
  
 hope Tidal does offer it...or apple offers 'high res'
 (they're also rumoured to turn up the bitrate this yr)
 ...win win for us all.
  
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/04/the-mqa-revolution-brother-you-have-to-wait-and-see/*
*The MQA revolution: brother, you have to wait (and see)*


----------



## jimbojangles

pr0b3r said:


> @jimbojangles
> Penon Audio has a few selections of cables especially for Mojo. You should try contacting them directly from their site or send them a message on their aliexpress store if they're willing to make a custom type-C USB to micro USB cable. Some stores in aliexpress accept these kinds of requests. I've tried it from another store when I ordered a custom coaxial cable for my Mojo and X3ii. Here's the link to Penon Audio's USB cables available at their website:
> 
> 
> ...


pr0b3rThankyou that's really helpful. It would be nice to eliminate the usb-c to micro adapter that I'm using. Don't get me wrong the sound out the mojo is sublime but there's still this little niggle that the adapter could be affecting the SQ of my set up.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

jimbojangles said:


> @pr0b3rThankyou that's really helpful. It would be nice to eliminate the usb-c to micro adapter that I'm using. Don't get me wrong the sound out the mojo is sublime but there's still this little niggle that the adapter could be affecting the SQ of my set up.


 

 Yes. Sublime. Simply sublime.


----------



## canali

jimbojangles said:


> pr0b3rThankyou that's really helpful. It would be nice to eliminate the usb-c to micro adapter that I'm using. Don't get me wrong the sound out the mojo is sublime but there's still this little niggle that the adapter could be affecting the SQ of my set up.




Question. Once the new extension units come out from chord will these cables still work in configuration, as ive thought of them too.
 http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## EagleWings

*CHORD MOJO LEATHER CASE - IMPRESSIONS*​  
Received the official Chord Mojo Leather Case today. Dimensions: 4" x 3" x 1.1" (L x W x H). The structure is made of plastic. It is a tough case and is well made, but adds a slight bulk. The outside has a black leather accent with an embossed Mojo logo. The inside is lined with gray seude. The included wrist strap is of good quality but as other members stated earlier, the clip on it rubs against the *Inputs* side of the Mojo and looks like it can scratch the Mojo. 
  
Mojo sits snugly inside the case without any movement or rattling. It is a clamshell design that uses the magnetic strip to lock the device in place. Apart from the magnetic strip, there are also 2 notches on the bottom half that slightly locks into grooves on the top half.


----------



## wahsmoh

eaglewings said:


> *CHORD MOJO LEATHER CASE - IMPRESSIONS*​
> Received the official Chord Mojo Leather Case today. Dimensions: 4" x 3" x 1.1" (L x W x H). The structure is made of plastic. It is a tough case and is well made, but adds a slight bulk. The outside has a black leather accent with an embossed Mojo logo. The inside is lined with gray seude. The included wrist strap is of good quality but as other members stated earlier, the clip on it rubs against the *Inputs* side of the Mojo and looks like it can scratch the Mojo.
> 
> Mojo sits snugly inside the case without any movement or rattling. It is a clamshell design that uses the magnetic strip to lock the device in place. Apart from the magnetic strip, there are also 2 notches on the bottom half that slightly locks into grooves on the top half.


 
 Very nice!! Mine should be coming tomorrow from Moon Audio. They are so quick!! I was about to see what was the hold up and I realized I hadn't checked my e-mail in a few days. Drew is so fast and responsive with everything. It shipped two days ago


----------



## x RELIC x

leemark said:


> I have previously done this and it says hifi on all my streams.  However as someone mentioned above, Tidal maxes out at 44 kHz.  I think there may be plans to be more hi-res in the future.  If I am wrong can someone please correct me.




Tidal HiFi is CD *lossless* quality vs compressed *lossy* quality. Both are 16/44.1 so your Mojo is showing what it's receiving.


----------



## Rowethren

I don't suppose anyone knows of a good remote optical switch avaliable in the UK? I need to merge my 2 optical output devices into one input for my Mojo. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## analogmusic

Listening to Mojo all afternoon today, had a very musical and enjoyable time with it... I am going on holiday to USA, and was thinking of buying a lot of Vinyl to ship back, but.... it is true, the Mojo is that good, not sure I need to buy Vinyl anymore, even though I enjoy it very much still....
  
 Mojo gives that feeling of live music being played in front of you. I always felt disappointed come home to my hi-fi after a concert, but now Mojo brings back the musical magic at home... that elusive musicality... Thank you Rob and Chord for inventing this and giving it to us in this small package we can take on holiday.


----------



## canali

hmmmm...interesting....
  
*apple interested in buying tidal?*
  
 http://www.techradar.com/news/audio/why-apple-buying-tidal-would-make-sense-1324226
  
 http://www.techradar.com/news/audio/apple-s-rumored-acquisition-of-tidal-could-be-further-evidence-of-its-hi-res-audio-ambitions-1324253
  
 http://www.bloomberg.com/gadfly/articles/2016-07-01/music-labels-need-to-fear-apple-s-love-for-jay-z


----------



## Rowethren

canali said:


> hmmmm...interesting....
> 
> *apple interested in buying tidal?*
> 
> ...


 
  
  Yeah I saw that, fingers crossed if it does go through it means Tidal's library increases massively because that's the one thing that stops me using it! Also it needs to accept personal music like Spotify does.


----------



## Light - Man

canali said:


> hmmmm...interesting....
> 
> *apple interested in buying tidal?*


 
  
 Sorry guys, I am done with* Apple*'s!
  
 The only use I have for them, is to play with them or to help rot my teeth.


----------



## brent75

@canali -- what are you listening impressions of Mojo so far?
  
 I know you'd been eyeballing it for quite some time.


----------



## canali

brent75 said:


> @canali -- what are you listening impressions of Mojo so far?
> 
> I know you'd been eyeballing it for quite some time.


 
 hi brent75, nice to hear from you.
  
 it's been sitting in my company's mailroom since tuesday,
 as I've been off on holidays this week.
  
 so will report back sometimes next week.
  
 i think relic had suggested that i just listen to only it and nothing else for 2 weeks straight.
 ...then return to what  was listening to beforehand to find the contrast.


----------



## boomtube

Selling a micro to micro if you're looking for one.


----------



## Jazic

I just noticed something weird with my Mojo.. It's very lightly microphonic. With my FLC 8S' plugged in I was messing around with USB OTG cables and my phone and noticed with or without anything plugged into it, when you tap it or knock it against the table it'll pick up the noise. It's very very light but definitely picks it up. 
  
 Does anyone else's Mojo do this?


----------



## Jazic

If anyone else is paranoid about the evils of dust and debris getting in the unused/seldom used ports then this will tame your OCD:
  

  
  
http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00N1WC0G6


----------



## betula

jazic said:


> If anyone else is paranoid about the evils of dust and debris getting in the unused/seldom used ports then this will tame your OCD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Man, I always thought after many years in this hobby nothing really can surprise me. And then I have to realize I was wrong.


----------



## Paulus XII

Do you guys have any idea if the Mojo will work with the Samsung Galaxy S2?


----------



## Jazic

betula said:


> Man, I always thought after many years in this hobby nothing really can surprise me. And then I have to realize I was wrong.


 
  
 They are actually for phones but I took it one step further with mine. I used some black sewing thread and a needle and sewed it through the caps and taped the end of the thread to the inside of the case. When I need to charge or access the headphone port the caps stay attached to the thread and aren't lost. 
  
 I suppose if you have the case for the Mojo the same thing could be done.


----------



## Deftone

> Originally Posted by *canali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think relic had suggested that i just listen to only it and nothing else for 2 weeks straight.
> ...then return to what  was listening to beforehand to find the contrast.


 
  
 i think i might try this myself


----------



## Traveller

> ...my Mojo ... It's very lightly microphonic. With my FLC 8S' plugged in I was messing around with USB OTG cables and my phone and noticed with or without anything plugged into it, when you tap it or knock it against the table it'll pick up the noise...


 
 Do you mean that only the IEMs are connected to the Mojo when this happens? Is it on or off?


----------



## Deftone

jazic said:


> If anyone else is paranoid about the evils of dust and debris getting in the unused/seldom used ports then this will tame your OCD:


 
  
 so glad that i dont suffer with paranoia over mojo about heat and or dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (i think i even remember somone wanting to fit a heatsink to the mojo!)
  


jazic said:


> I just noticed something weird with my Mojo.. It's very lightly microphonic. With my FLC 8S' plugged in I was messing around with USB OTG cables and my phone and noticed with or without anything plugged into it, when you tap it or knock it against the table it'll pick up the noise. It's very very light but definitely picks it up.
> 
> Does anyone else's Mojo do this?


 
  
 dont say that! you will make them worse lol


----------



## Deftone

Sit back and enjoy the sound, dont look for "faults"


----------



## Traveller

paulus xii said:


> Do you guys have any idea if the Mojo will work with the Samsung Galaxy S2?


 
 Unfortunately not...
 http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver


----------



## Mython

deftone said:


> Sit back and enjoy the sound, dont look for "faults"


 
  
*I agree... *


----------



## Jazic

deftone said:


> Sit back and enjoy the sound, dont look for "faults"




A fault and being faulty are two different things. If its supposed to that then it's fine. If its not then I'll be worried.


----------



## canali

mython said:


> *I agree... *


 
 that is one reason i`m glad i`m not as `seasoned`as are many on here, too, lol.
 what i don`t know in terms of better sound and thus costing me more $$$ won`t hurt me.
 sure i`d love to listen to an AK 320 or whatever with $1k iems...but i`m also afraid to open that can of worms.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 sometimes in this gig, as we climb higher up the sonic ladder towards better $$$ sound,
 it seems so easy to lose sight of the forest for the trees.


----------



## Paulus XII

traveller said:


> Unfortunately not...
> http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver


 
  
 What if you update to Android 5.1? It should work, right? Seems that the mod update is pretty simple.


----------



## Jazic

traveller said:


> Do you mean that only the IEMs are connected to the Mojo when this happens? Is it on or off?




It's only microphonic if the mojo is powered. It's an active circuit sound if that makes sense.. If I unplug them and tap the plug, nothing, if I turn the unit off and tap it, nothing, if it's on and I tap it, I can very gently hear it.


----------



## Traveller

jazic said:


> It's only microphonic if the mojo is powered. It's an active circuit sound if that makes sense.. If I unplug them and tap the plug, nothing, if I turn the unit off and tap it, nothing, if it's on and I tap it, I can very gently hear it.


 

 I haven't noticed it on my unit.
  
 However, my left headphone jack has a minute amount of "play" _(it "taps" against Mojo's case if I accidentally apply lateral pressure on the headphone plug)_. Right jack is totally solid. Makes me a bit nervous considering both jacks are soldered on to the same PCB... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course I'm not going to make a habit of fiddling with the plug when listening to music... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It may be a CNC-machined case, but there are still some tolerances involved...


----------



## OK-Guy

15,000 postings since I last posted on this thread so don't expect any 'personal' replies... I would do my impression of a Martin Luther King speech (free of chains & all that) though I don't think the Mods would be to impressed with my political thoughts on a hi-fi site... I'll be back in a few weeks., I have a new brio for life now the Mojo has been returned to the UK via democracy.
  
 talking of Mojo's that new leather-case looks rather dapper if'n I do say so myself...


----------



## miketlse

ok-guy said:


> 15,000 postings since I last posted on this thread so don't expect any 'personal' replies... I would do my impression of a Martin Luther King speech (free of chains & all that) though I don't think the Mods would be to impressed with my political thoughts on a hi-fi site... I'll be back in a few weeks., I have a new brio for life now the Mojo has been returned to the UK via democracy.
> 
> talking of Mojo's that new leather-case looks rather dapper if'n I do say so myself...


 
  
 For Brits like myself who are currently living and working in the rest of the EU, the past few days have been stressful enough, with continual uncertainty about whether we will now lose our rights to live and work (and as a consequence careers).
  
 Listening to music via our mojos, does help restore calm a bit. Reading brexit gloating, when reading a mojo thread for pleasure, just brings the stress back - so please try and restrain yourself.
  
 If brexit happens, there is still the risk that there would be a 20% import levy would be imposed on Chord products, and then dreams of buying a Hugo TT or DAVE, become even more distant.


----------



## OK-Guy

I for one will not be gloating at the result which was all about democracy over bureaucratic rule ( unelected fascism if you like)... the 'fear doom-mongers' had it so wrong, the markets are up, the pound is at a level that encourages exports which is great for manufacturing and the political upheaval is refreshing which will hopefully install belief in local communities... there will be no tariffs on trade between the UK & EU, the Germans & French will see to that, global/international trade will go on as before.
  
 I would like to iterate that I 'do not' work for Chord so my views do not represent the good people working there, they have cast their own vote, this how democracy works... time for the country to unite and be stronger moving forward.


----------



## Ra97oR

ok-guy said:


> I for one will not be gloating at the result which was all about democracy over bureaucratic rule ( unelected fascism if you like)... the 'fear doom-mongers' had it so wrong, the markets are up, the pound is at a level that encourages exports which is great for manufacturing and the political upheaval is refreshing which will hopefully install belief in local communities... there will be no tariffs on trade between the UK & EU, the Germans & French will see to that, global/international trade will go on as before.
> 
> I would like to iterate that I 'do not' work for Chord so my views do not represent the good people working there, they have cast their own vote, this how democracy works... time for the country to unite and be stronger moving forward.


 

 I would much like this forum thread to be free of any political discussions, people are sensitive about this topic and it should be discussed else where.


----------



## Traveller

*OT-ish*
  
 Quote:


miketlse said:


> If brexit happens, there is still the risk that there would be a 20% import levy would be imposed on Chord products, and then dreams of buying a Hugo TT or DAVE, become even more distant.


 
 GBP now @ 1.19€ - back to my shopping-spree of UK products (or UK-supplied Products cheaper than EU)
 (I got my Angies @1.30€, my Mojo @1.25€, now to see what's next... )


----------



## OK-Guy

traveller said:


> GBP now @ 1.19€ - back to my shopping-spree of UK products (or UK-supplied Products cheaper than EU)
> (I got my Angies @1.30€, my Mojo @1.25€, now to see what's next... )


 
  
 a Dave... or perhaps a Jag, McLaren or Range-Rover ?...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

ok-guy said:


> a Dave... or perhaps a Jag, McLaren or Range-Rover ?...


 

 Dave.
  
 clearly...
  
 DAVE.


----------



## OK-Guy

peter hyatt said:


> Dave.
> 
> clearly...
> 
> DAVE.


 
  
  
 my thoughts exactly, it gets my vote (see what I did there)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 btw... I'm half Welsh guess I'm still in the 'in' camp now that England are out... 'Goooo Dragons' my Mum would be so proud...


----------



## Traveller

ok-guy said:


> a Dave... or perhaps a Jag, McLaren or Range-Rover ?...


 

 ..yes a DAVE... and any Meridian goodies I can manage to budget for the homefront  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 https://www.meridian-audio.com/collection/ultra-dac/


----------



## OK-Guy

traveller said:


> ..yes a DAVE... and any Meridian goodies I can manage to budget for the homefront
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 you maybe better off with some of the fantastic newly released Chord power-amps to go with DAVE (or the TT for that matter)... think of the fun you could have with choosing from a myriad of British speakers... your money would be well invested for sure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Link to Chord: http://chordelectronics.co.uk/


----------



## warrior1975

OK-Guy Welcome back bro, hope all is well.


----------



## OK-Guy

warrior1975 said:


> @OK-Guy Welcome back bro, hope all is well.


 

 Warrior... I'm good thanks mate (thanks for asking, hope you're in fine fettle as well), it's been a bit fraught at times lately though I'll be free of my commitments in the next few weeks (campaign wars huh)... be nice to catch up on Head-Fi product wise in the next few weeks, blimey things move on a pace you don't notice it when your actively posting... I hear there's new pair 50 ba-driver IEM's with a supercharged turbo in each ear out, I've been trying to find the thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 good to see the Mojo going from strength to strength...


----------



## Slaphead

miketlse said:


> For Brits like myself who are currently living and working in the rest of the EU, the past few days have been stressful enough, with continual uncertainty about whether we will now lose our rights to live and work (and as a consequence careers).




Don't panic - any rights afforded to you under the freedom of movement act remain in place regardless of whether you country of origin, or your country of residence pull out of the agreement. This moronic step by the british people will will only affect people wanting to work in the EU after the UK has withdrawn from the EU.

I looked into this when Switzerland was going to limit EU workers entering the country, in violation of the freedom of movement act, and the upshot is that if you have a residence permit then you're sorted.

As for your comment on Chord gear being subject to to 20% import tax, well don't worry about that either - the pound is tanking, and will likely continue to do so . I've been told to expect parity with the Euro by the end of the year which will do a lot to negate that 20% import tax as I'm sure Chord books in pound sterling, not US dollars.

So, chin up, old chap


----------



## miketlse

slaphead said:


> Don't panic - any rights afforded to you under the freedom of movement act remain in place regardless of whether you country of origin, or your country of residence pull out of the agreement. This moronic step by the british people will will only affect people wanting to work in the EU after the UK has withdrawn from the EU.
> 
> I looked into this when Switzerland was going to limit EU workers entering the country, in violation of the freedom of movement act, and the upshot is that if you have a residence permit then you're sorted.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the kind words - every day the British and EU politicians seem to change their views of how the future will pan out, so the uncertainty never ends.


----------



## OK-Guy

slaphead said:


> So, chin up, old chap


 
  
 didn't the Swiss rule out joining the EU?... btw us moronic Brits are a resilient group, we have a habit of rolling-up our sleeves and getting on with things...


----------



## OK-Guy

miketlse said:


> Thanks for the kind words - every day the British and EU politicians seem to change their views of how the future will pan out, so the uncertainty never ends.


 
  
 we'll all have to wait until September by the looks, things will calm down by then... if the media who are full of hyperbole can actually start informing the masses properly.
  
 anyhow enough of political intrigue its upsetting my Mojo (getting back on track)


----------



## Rowethren

I think this discussion should really stop because people are going to get frustrated. We all have our own opinions on what has happened but this is the wrong place for them! Hopefully the moderators will keep an eye on it and delete any off topic political debate.


----------



## NaiveSound

Hello, good folks, got a mojo and I love love love it, I want to do a review, where do I post this review properly on this site? I will also do a video review, it's amazing and best any previous dacs I've heard extensively


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Hello, good folks, got a mojo and I love love love it, I want to do a review, where do I post this review properly on this site? I will also do a video review, it's amazing and best any previous dacs I've heard extensively




Here:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo

There is a link in the upper right (ish) that says "write a review"


----------



## esm87

Well guys earlier I bought a ferrite choke to go on my usb otg cable and also a pure silver otg cable. When I have both I will let anyone else in the same boat know how it turns out. Could a ferrite choke be put on the silver cable? Lol


----------



## Rowethren

esm87 said:


> Well guys earlier I bought a ferrite choke to go on my usb otg cable and also a pure silver otg cable. When I have both I will let anyone else in the same boat know how it turns out. Could a ferrite choke be put on the silver cable? Lol


 
  
 Ferrite cores come in all shapes and sizes so you will definitely find one that will fit; Amazon sell them in all shapes and sizes. A ferrite will reduce the ergonomics though if that is an issue for you as they tend to be fairly bulky.


----------



## esm87

rowethren said:


> Ferrite cores come in all shapes and sizes so you will definitely find one that will fit; Amazon sell them in all shapes and sizes. A ferrite will reduce the ergonomics though if that is an issue for you as they tend to be fairly bulky.


ye I get what your saying. I will just have to wait and see. Only thing with amazon is that I have to spend £20 for free delivery, delivery charges would likely cost more than the chokes. I ordered it off ebay anyways. Only thing I can't work out about mojo is how it slaughters my phone battery... it has its own battery...


----------



## sabloke

I would like a case that could fit an attached module that could be used with or without the module actually being connected. Mojo's dimensions makes stacking with my DP-X1 pretty difficult as it is so short in comparison and one rubber band runs over the middle of the screen. Form what I have seen, the attachments are about half as long as the Mojo and that would be just perfect.


----------



## Rowethren

esm87 said:


> ye I get what your saying. I will just have to wait and see. Only thing with amazon is that I have to spend £20 for free delivery, delivery charges would likely cost more than the chokes. I ordered it off ebay anyways. Only thing I can't work out about mojo is how it slaughters my phone battery... it has its own battery...


 
  
 I have Amazon Prime so thankfully that isn't an issue for me. Regarding battery drain, outputting USB requires more CPU power than you would think and also stops your phone from hibernating which drains your battery. Also just playing music in general uses a fair bit of battery due to CPU usage, try playing music straight from your phone and the battery drain is still fairly high.


----------



## Rowethren

sabloke said:


> I would like a case that could fit an attached module that could be used with or without the module actually being connected. Mojo's dimensions makes stacking with my DP-X1 pretty difficult as it is so short in comparison and one rubber band runs over the middle of the screen. Form what I have seen, the attachments are about half as long as the Mojo and that would be just perfect.


 
  
 Can't you just use 3m Dual Lock? Makes a very sturdy but removable connection and you could have a separate bit on the Mojo module so they are both securely attached to the DP-X1. No screen blockage would be caused as well as it is all on the back.


----------



## sabloke

Don't want to use Velcro on my Dignis leather cases, that would be a crime!


----------



## GreenBow

ngskgsnclwhmd9x said:


> Gents and ladies,
> 
> Some additional feedback from my end regarding the use of Mojo with optical cables.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please I have to ask, did you hear an audio upgrade with quality shielded digital cabling? I have the Mojo but am still using basic £2 cabling, and still want to hear others expereince with quality cables.
  
 Generally to everyone please:
  
 Also I suffer quiet clicks. I noted it seemed to depend on the music source too. Like Katie Melua - call off the Search was most likey to do it more. I have read the whole thread, and used a search function on it. Plus read post 3. I still have no difinitive answer to solving clicks. However there was a post that some folks got clicks with 192KHz music and it was solved by quality shielded cabling. It's possiby interference as all my cabling is right next to a loudspeaker on my desktop.


----------



## Mython

sabloke said:


> Don't want to use Velcro on my Dignis leather cases, that would be a crime!


 
  
  
 An alternative idea:
  
  
 Make a thin plate (rigid plastic or smooth metal), that is the same length, and same width, as your phone or DAP.
  
 Then attach your Dignis case to the plate, using harmless rubber bands.
  
 Now take this combination and attach it to the phone, using harmless rubber bands.
  
  
 So:
  
 1) Mojo/Dignis Case + home-made rigid plate
 2) Then,  (Mojo/Dignis Case + home-made rigid plate) + (smartphone/DAP)
  
 Job done!
  
  
 ...or, just try this:
  


evolutionx said:


> For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.


----------



## GreenBow

esm87 said:


> Not sure if others have heard these albums but I will recommend them if not...
> 
> Nickelback - dark horse
> Kings of leon - only by the night/come around sun down
> ...


 
  
 I have to tell you all which album I find shows off Mojo range and dynamics; INXS - The Very Best.


----------



## esm87

rowethren said:


> I have Amazon Prime so thankfully that isn't an issue for me. Regarding battery drain, outputting USB requires more CPU power than you would think and also stops your phone from hibernating which drains your battery. Also just playing music in general uses a fair bit of battery due to CPU usage, try playing music straight from your phone and the battery drain is still fairly high.


thats the thing, music normally on my phone uses hardly any battery. My phone is a samsung galaxy s6 edge plus. I would say the battery drain is 4x quicker to just plugging my headphones in. I would normally use my V moda crossfade in wireless mode and that is also fantastic on my battery.since I bought my IEM though I have been using it with my mojo. I don't really mind too much though, im just hoping this choke and new cable reduces the prominent interference some. Some say the usb otg cable can improve sound quality, I will find out soon enough


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> I have to tell you all which album I find shows off Mojo range and dynamics; INXS - The Very Best.




While this album may sound great, with lots of punch and vibrancy, it really isn't a good example of range and dynamics - the difference between the loudest and most quiet signal in the track.

Actually, it scores very poorly for dynamic range:

http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/107970


----------



## EagleWings




----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> While this album may sound great, with lots of punch and vibrancy, it really isn't a good example of range and dynamics - the difference between the loudest and most quiet signal in the track.
> 
> Actually, it scores very poorly for dynamic range:
> 
> http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/view/107970


 

 Absolutely was not reffering to volume ranges. That seems to me, an unusual statistic to hold on an album.
  
 I think the plan is try the album and then you'll see what I mean. If anyone wants to sample then try Devil Inside. My Mojo and Q Acoustics BT3 + good cabling, make it stunning.
  
 I am talking about being able to see into the music. How the Mojo sees changes/movement inside the soundstage: that's what I was refeerring to as range. Then how the mojo shows that repeating riff near the end, as warm sounding, while gently patting you on the back.
  
 The whole album is full of sound dynamism. Sound effects if you like to use a low denominator layman's term.
  
 It's definitely the Mojo though. Any well recorded audio, from well written artists comes over like this well with the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> Absolutely was not reffering to volume ranges. That seems to me, an unusual statistic to hold on an album.
> 
> I think the plan is try the album and then you'll see what I mean. If anyone wants to sample then try Devil Inside. My Mojo and Q Acoustics BT3 + good cabling, make it stunning.
> 
> ...




Just keeping the terminology straight is all.  I find The Tragically Hip scores poorly on such dynamic range tests as well, but there are some tracks that have a fantastic punch and detailed clarity that is very engaging. I also have the INXS songs you mentioned (from a different album) and I would agree with you that it sounds very fun and clear with a lot of detail in the mix brought to the front. 

Dynamic range is useful if you want soft sounds to play soft and loud/hard sounds to play loud/hard, rather than having all the detail forced up to the forefront. IMO, this plays much more realistically for live acoustic or orchestra pieces, but on pop and rock it may not be the most engaging.


----------



## waynes world

x relic x said:


> Just keeping the terminology straight is all.  I find The Tragically Hip scores poorly on such dynamic range tests as well, but there are some tracks that have a fantastic punch and detailed clarity that is very engaging.




Well, what do you expect... they are The Hip after all!


----------



## Mython

For any of you with 45mins to spare, here is an interesting video of Rob & John primarily discussing Rob's approach to DAC design _(not just Mojo)_.
  
 It is well worth a watch:


----------



## canali

http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=&album=
  
 for those who buy alot of flac music, or download it from tidal 'offline' hi fi or whatever.
 when you're looking at a record, and if there are multiple versions, is there any overall 'min' score you'd choose?
 i am still trying to figure it out, esp when I see lower dynamic ranges, mixed with good ones, on the same record.
  
 one helpful gent in the tidal lossless explained it as:
_The first column is just the average of the dynamic range of all the songs. _
_The second column is shows the lowest DR in a given track, and the third_
_column shows the max. If you click on the album link, you'll see each track's DR._
  
_This website is really cool, but even then, IMO, one shouldn't have their music_
_listening enjoyment dictated by a green or red squares. It's definitely a nice little guide, though_.


----------



## Deftone

Higher DR usually does mean much better SQ but there are exceptions, I have albums that are mastered at DR5 and they sound fantastic you wouldn't have guessed it was brickwalled if it wasnt for the higher volume.


----------



## Delayeed

deftone said:


> Higher DR usually does mean much better SQ but there are exceptions, I have albums that are mastered at DR5 and they sound fantastic you wouldn't have guessed it was brickwalled if it wasnt for the higher volume.


 
 Dynamic range doesn't mean **** though if the mixing is bad so there's that. That being said I've found that generally well mastered songs with >DR6 sound impactful and punchy, but then again
 I've heard songs with DR1 that also sound impactful. Its all about the song though.


----------



## Slaphead

deftone said:


> Higher DR usually does mean much better SQ but there are exceptions, I have albums that are mastered at DR5 and they sound fantastic you wouldn't have guessed it was brickwalled if it wasnt for the higher volume.




Brickwall limiting and DR compression aren't necessarily bad things - when done correctly and in moderation both can really help with the cohesiveness of a track. I use both all the time and I can tell you there is an art to using these, and it's a difficult thing to judge, but as a general rule less is more.

The problem often comes when the artist or record company keeps coming back saying make it louder. While what you can do with these tools is very impressive, there comes a point where there's nowhere else to go and you'll find you start to audibly degrade the quality.

There isn't a good mix or mastering engineer that voluntarily overdoes this stuff - it's the demands from the client (artist / record company) that often leads to excess compression and BW limiting.


----------



## Rowethren

esm87 said:


> thats the thing, music normally on my phone uses hardly any battery. My phone is a samsung galaxy s6 edge plus. I would say the battery drain is 4x quicker to just plugging my headphones in. I would normally use my V moda crossfade in wireless mode and that is also fantastic on my battery.since I bought my IEM though I have been using it with my mojo. I don't really mind too much though, im just hoping this choke and new cable reduces the prominent interference some. Some say the usb otg cable can improve sound quality, I will find out soon enough




I have heard that Samsung device have a bad implementation of USB audio but if I am honest I don't really know enough about it to really give you a proper answer.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> For any of you with 45mins to spare, here is an interesting video of Rob & John primarily discussing Rob's approach to DAC design _(not just Mojo)_.
> 
> It is well worth a watch:





 This is terrific but I had to keep a British- American, American-British dictionary near by just in case.  Although a single line from Shakespeare translates to several  paragraphs in the American., we've eliminated him from most of our universities, but the Baird hides, still,  in private schools beneath the overhead prying of the drones, and the kids pause at a single phrase, discuss, write a paragraph or two, and sit silently in  marvel.  
  
 Great video, Mython.  Thanks much to John and Rob for their generous sharing of knowledge.  I don't think I've ever seen a company so giving to the public.  I'm so very grateful what where Mojo has brought me in opening up not only new dynamics within decades of music, but has inspired us to so many new avenues and artists.   Mojo is a thrill.    It is fascinating to view the language of those who are engineers, yet have such a love of the poetic side; music.  It is like a 'clash' of linguistics.  
  
  
 Listening to this, particularly how we hear and how our brain interprets the data, never grows old.  It's amazing.


----------



## Mython

I believe we have Edd (Chord) to thank, for filming that interview, so, in addition to Rob & John, cheers, Edd; much more in-depth than many


----------



## canali

mython said:


> I believe we have Edd (Chord) to thank, for filming that interview, so, in addition to Rob & John, cheers, Edd; much more in-depth than many


 
  
 yes i saw that interview a number of months ago...thought it was already posted at some point earlier....so thanks for this.
  
 it does give you much more insight into the difficulty and complexities in bridging digital to analog in a proper and comprehensive manner.
 you quickly come to understand it's not just as simple as using the 'latest and greatest chip'.


----------



## Mython

With so many newcomers, all the time, to this thread, a detailed video posted every now and then, does a lot to increase overall understanding of how and _why_ Rob's DACs are unique, in the marketplace.


----------



## mtoc

Mojo has no asio support, right? the manual tell us: 
  
 A Windows PC can use Mojo in three different ways, Direct Sound (DS), Kernel Streaming (KS) and WASAPI.
  
 sorry, folks.


----------



## Slaphead

Just a quick question re optical.

I've just picked up a TOSLINK cable, with adapter for my mac's HP port. Nothing special, just what as there in my local general electrical shop - I'm not going to go above 48KHz anyway, so it doesn't need to be a brilliant cable.

Now, I've never used a TOSLINK cable - fibre channel cables for SANs yes, but never for audio.

So my question is regarding the optical cover on the mojo. Does it fold in as you insert the cable, or does it need to be removed. I dont want to damage the tip to the optical cable if it's not a fold in affair.

That's all really, other than the reason is that I need it is that I need to get a USB port back.

Thanks all.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey Slaphead, 

It folds in, no need to remove anything! 

Cheers


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey Slaphead,
> 
> It folds in, no need to remove anything!
> 
> Cheers


 
  
  
 Wait a minute... are you referring to toslink connectors or slaphead's _*comb-over*?_





  
  

  
  
  
  
  
_(I'm a slaphead, too, so I'm allowed to joke about it)_


----------



## miketlse

slaphead said:


> Just a quick question re optical.
> 
> I've just picked up a TOSLINK cable, with adapter for my mac's HP port. Nothing special, just what as there in my local general electrical shop - I'm not going to go above 48KHz anyway, so it doesn't need to be a brilliant cable.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, just push in until it clicks in place.
  
 With regard to cable quality, I think some of the earlier posts have stated that you don't need an expensive cable for short lengths (cheaper cables usually use a plastic fibre) - but for longer lengths (or if the cable bends around a lot of corners) it is best to use a cable containing a glass fibre (which will be slightly more expensive), because glass has better optical properties. Even so, there is no need to spend hundreds of pounds/dollars on a cable.


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> Wait a minute... are you referring to toslink connectors or slaphead's _*comb-over*?_
> 
> 
> 
> _(I'm a slaphead, too, so I'm allowed to joke about it)_




Hehe, 
my sports teacher in school was a heavy believer in overcombing  
Seeing him on the horizontal bar was always a blast


----------



## ufospls2

Hey guys,
  
 I have an Iphone 4s, and would like to use my Mojo with it. Being a 4s, It doesn't have a lightning connector at the bottom, it has the 30 pin connector. Would I just need a 30 pin to micro usb cable? I've had a look for one, but can't find any. Do they exist? Is anyone using their Mojo with an Iphone 4s? Thanks for the help. 
  
  
 Edit: Or could I use this instead? https://www.amazon.ca/Female-Cable-Adapter-Samsung-Galaxy/dp/B0096KJTU2


----------



## theveterans

Make sure that that adapter is MFi certified or it won't work. For best compatibility, stick with genuine Apple CCK (30 pin version)


----------



## Mython

ufospls2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an Iphone 4s, and would like to use my Mojo with it. Being a 4s, It doesn't have a lightning connector at the bottom, it has the 30 pin connector. Would I just need a 30 pin to micro usb cable? I've had a look for one, but can't find any. Do they exist? Is anyone using their Mojo with an Iphone 4s?


 
  
  
 The following is from Chord's own website:
  
  
_*http://chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/*_
  
  
How do I connect Mojo to my Apple iDevice? First its important to identify what connection your iPhone or iPad uses. *Older devices which use the 30 Pin connector will not work.* If you have a newer Lightning connector on your device then you will need to purchase a genuine Apple Camera Connection Kit.
  

  
  
 If anyone finds that 30-pin is possible with iPhone 4 and Mojo, I will be happy to know!


----------



## esm87

greenbow said:


> I have to tell you all which album I find shows off Mojo range and dynamics; INXS - The Very Best.


listening to their album the very best of INXS good shout.


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> _*Just keeping the terminology straight is all.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It took me until now to work out what you meant by this, referring to keeping the terminology straight.
  
 I was not thinking in terms of 'dynamics' meaning dynamic markings which you get on scores of classical music. Loud and soft, especially are abbreviated to dynamics.
  
 When I said INXS music had, "range and dynamics", I was thinking of the aspects of dynamism within the music. I was thinking of;  Movement. Change. Sound crystallisation. Texture. Timbre. Punch and softness; detail level. Atmosphere. Sound colours. Great harmonies. Depth from back to front and space around the instruments; soundstage; meaning range.
  
 Once you get the Mojo going in bit-perfect mode it's much more alive. The Very Best: INXS comes across well. Though I would not be surprised if other folks listed other bands, that maybe do more so. It's full of well written tracks with a lot of interesting acoustic moments, some of which, I call dynamics. (Dynamics can refer to, a dynamic relationship between people, or instruments, etc.)
  
 I don't know. Maybe I was plugging the album, and thus going off topic. Really though I think I keep being taken aback by the Mojo presentation in that album. The music does resonate with me though. In my Amazon review I said something like. Pop with a clear rock tangent. Plenty of interesting acoustic moments. Edgy.....
  
 (Basically it does what I like without veering so far grungy you think, 'tosh that will end up on BBC Radio 1'.)
  
 Overall though, the Mojo is superb and suprises me everytime I use it. If I had to choose one word to describe the Mojo, it might be - dynamic.


----------



## esm87

greenbow said:


> It took me until now to work out what you meant by this, referring to keeping the terminology straight.
> 
> I was not thinking in terms of 'dynamics' meaning dynamic markings which you get on scores of classical music. Loud and soft, especially are abbreviated to dynamics.
> 
> ...


red hot chilli peppers greatest hits is another album you may like for the same reasons you like INXS


----------



## eenecho

30-pin works fine - I use the adapter on both the iPhone 4 as well as the iPad 2 - compatibility is an iOS issue - iOS 7 or later is required.


mython said:


> The following is from Chord's own website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 30-pin works fine - I use the adapter on both the iPhone 4 as well as the iPad 2 - compatibility is an iOS issue - iOS 7 or later is required.


----------



## ufospls2

eenecho said:


> 30-pin works fine - I use the adapter on both the iPhone 4 as well as the iPad 2 - compatibility is an iOS issue - iOS 7 or later is required.
> 
> 30-pin works fine - I use the adapter on both the iPhone 4 as well as the iPad 2 - compatibility is an iOS issue - iOS 7 or later is required.


 
 Cool. Which adapter do you use? Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## EagleWings

An interesting read: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/great-paper-released-meta-analysis-high-resolution-audio-perceptual-evaluation#RE5lLxDj4u2hMTuI.97


----------



## NaiveSound

Is the best sound coming via digital input /coax/optical I use a dx80 to feed mojo


----------



## spook76

eaglewings said:


> An interesting read: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/great-paper-released-meta-analysis-high-resolution-audio-perceptual-evaluation#RE5lLxDj4u2hMTuI.97




A similar conclusion from one of the best artists and engineers today, Steven Wilson:
http://www.digitaltrends.com/features/interview-steven-wilson-on-high-res-hand-cannot-erase/


----------



## eenecho

ufospls2 said:


> Cool. Which adapter do you use? Could you point me in the right direction?


 
  
http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MC531AM/A/apple-ipad-camera-connection-kit


----------



## Mython

IMO, Hi-Res is still largely irrelevant until someone does more to improve recording quality, across the industry, improve mastering quality across the industry, and improve initial (and any secondary) ADC of the recording.
  
 Until that is all taken seriously, Hi-Res ain't truly Hi-Res, IMO. It's just trying to make (and sell) a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## canali

mython said:


> IMO, Hi-Res is still largely irrelevant until someone does more to improve recording quality, across the industry, improve mastering quality across the industry, and improve initial (and any secondary) ADC of the recording.
> 
> Until that is all taken seriously, Hi-Res ain't truly Hi-Res, IMO. It's just trying to make (and sell) a silk purse out of a sow's ear.




Am totally in agreement...that is why with Tidal hi fi, despite playing "cd quality", if the source used is so-so in production quality, 
then what does it matter....esp with the older recordings, or stuff from the 70's and 80s etc.

This was one of the reasons I was asking about dynamic range and recordings. For example I like Queen, Rush etc... you go onto Tidal and there's a number of 'best of 'collections of them ( or any popular artist/group that's been around long enough, for that matter)...well which ones are better recorded? that's what I'm trying to find out so I can download the better recorded versions


----------



## EagleWings

The thing that got me most interested in the paper is the section "*3.3 How Does Duration of Stimuli and Intervals Affect Results?"*
  
 I was comparing Mojo Fiio X3ii back to back the other day. I would listen closely to 15-20 secs of a track on one device and would immediately switch over to the other device and play the same part and listen closely. I repeated this exercise multiple times using various tracks from various genre for close to 30 minutes.
  
 In my test, the difference in SQ between the 2 devices was very small. It was contradictory, to what I am experiencing in my normal everyday listening, where Mojo is proving to be clearly better than the X3ii. Although section 3.3 is not proof, that longer listening sessions are objectively more effective, to discern audio quality, it does agree with my experience.


----------



## NaiveSound

Does mojo have or require burn in or just brain burn in? (u know what I mean)


----------



## tf10charged

anyone tried both mojo and grace m9xx? some were saying the m9xx using AK4490 is very similar sounding to mojo. 
  
 they did a good job with AK4490?


----------



## Rob Watts

naivesound said:


> Does mojo have or require burn in or just brain burn in? (u know what I mean)


 
 Just brain break-in; in my experience new units sound the same as old units.
  
 Rob


----------



## sharon124

Hi anyone who experience both Chord Mojo and Hugo please let me know, Is there any very clear sound quality difference between Hugo VS Mojo?.

If I ONLY CONSIDER SOUND QUALITY is it really worth to upgrade from Mojo to Hugo?

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Jazic

This Mojo has really shined with everything I've thrown at it... so much so that I'm seriously considering putting my Hugo + Lyr 2 combo up for sale and getting a second Mojo. One for home and one for on the go/work. This thing just blows them out of the water. 
  
 My fav cans are the Fostex TH600/900 (work/home set) and while the sibilance is still there it's much more tame on the Mojo.
  
  
 I do have a technical question... If I'm using the Mojo as an amp and controlling the volume with my PC/device.. should I Just set the volume to a decent volume or just use line out for a consistent level? I know they are two different things but was wondering what'd it'd do.


----------



## EagleWings

sharon124 said:


> Hi anyone who experience both Chord Mojo and Hugo please let me know, Is there any very clear sound quality difference between Hugo VS Mojo?.
> 
> If I ONLY CONSIDER SOUND QUALITY is it really worth to upgrade from Mojo to Hugo?
> 
> Thanks for your support.


 
  
 Head to the Hugo thread and use the 'Search This Thread' option on top of the page and search for the term 'Mojo'. You should be able to find some comparison there.


----------



## music4mhell

jazic said:


> This Mojo has really shined with everything I've thrown at it... so much so that I'm seriously considering putting my Hugo + Lyr 2 combo up for sale and getting a second Mojo. One for home and one for on the go/work. This thing just blows them out of the water.
> 
> My fav cans are the Fostex TH600/900 (work/home set) and while the sibilance is still there it's much more tame on the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
 As per Rob, Mojo should get 100% volume input from Source, that will give optimum sound quality from Mojo.


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> IMO, Hi-Res is still largely irrelevant until someone does more to improve recording quality, across the industry, improve mastering quality across the industry, and improve initial (and any secondary) ADC of the recording.
> 
> Until that is all taken seriously, Hi-Res ain't truly Hi-Res, IMO. It's just trying to make (and sell) a silk purse out of a sow's ear.




Nail right on the head, well as far as delivery to the end consumer is concerned.

There is a valid reason for high-res, but those reasons really only exist in the studio, where mixing and adding effects could eventually produce audible problems due to quantisation errors if using just the redbook standard.

It may be that modern productions could have a perceivable gain in audio quality if released as hi-res, but it's a total waste of time and money for all of those hi-res reissues where the original still sits on tape - basically redbook has a higher dynamic range than even the best analogue studio tape recorders which top out at around 13 bits of dynamic range.


----------



## Jazic

music4mhell said:


> As per Rob, Mojo should get 100% volume input from Source, that will give optimum sound quality from Mojo.


 
  
  
 Well one thing to consider is not all of my "sources" of audio are equal. Tidal for example outputs almost twice the volume as Spotify or games or anything else does. I've never noticed distortion but still..
  
  
 Also mind if I get a quote from the post of him talking about it? I'd love to read up on it.


----------



## Slaphead

jazic said:


> This Mojo has really shined with everything I've thrown at it... so much so that I'm seriously considering putting my Hugo + Lyr 2 combo up for sale and getting a second Mojo. One for home and one for on the go/work. This thing just blows them out of the water.
> 
> My fav cans are the Fostex TH600/900 (work/home set) and while the sibilance is still there it's much more tame on the Mojo.
> 
> ...




If you're using the computer to control the volume then basically what the computer is doing is reducing the bit depth as you decrease the volume, meaning you're not sending all of the information to the dac, also there may be problems with the way the volume conversion affects the digital signal.

IMO best way is to set the computer volume to 0db (full volume) and then control the output volume from the mojo.


----------



## equedadoii

music4mhell said:


> i have genelec active speakers, i use mojo's lime out every day.. i use 3.5 mm to rca (l&r)...
> 
> lthe first link of amazon will work..
> 
> let me know if you need more info..


 

 considering genelec 8010a to pair with my mojo.
 anyone else have any other considerations?
 i'd like to go cheaper if it's possible (8010a is $600ish), but it's tough to pass up the 8010a between its reported integration with mojo and its dimensions compared to say, the adam's.
  
 but if there are options i'm failing to consider, please feel free to suggest.


----------



## Jazic

slaphead said:


> If you're using the computer to control the volume then basically what the computer is doing is reducing the bit depth as you decrease the volume, meaning you're not sending all of the information to the dac, also there may be problems with the way the volume conversion affects the digital signal.
> 
> IMO best way is to set the computer volume to 0db (full volume) and then control the output volume from the mojo.


 
  
  
 Makes sense.. but I can't just max out the volume of everything in windows.. Certain apps are different volumes.
  
 I don't follow the whole reducing bit depth. You're either getting 100% of the data or 0% of the data and it's never been choppy or stuttering because the volume was low..


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ichbon warning said:


> hey I got directed here from the help and recommendation area with this thread I made: http://www.head-fi.org/t/812871/looking-for-a-great-portable-amp-dac-combo#post_12696109
> 
> Im wondering if I should be getting the chord mojo or the chord hugo, basically I can sort of understand how the mojo can be advantageous - better DAC, better portability and better price, but in terms of sound quality alone how does the hugo and mojo compare?
> 
> ...


 
 What headphones/iems are you going to pair these with?


----------



## x RELIC x

ichbon warning said:


> hey I got directed here from the help and recommendation area with this thread I made: http://www.head-fi.org/t/812871/looking-for-a-great-portable-amp-dac-combo#post_12696109
> 
> 
> Im wondering if I should be getting the chord mojo or the chord hugo, basically I can sort of understand how the mojo can be advantageous - better DAC, better portability and better price, but in terms of sound quality alone how does the hugo and mojo compare?
> ...




Based on what Rob has said about tuning the Mojo to be smoother I would think your summary in your first point would be correct regarding the difference between the Mojo and Hugo (I haven't heard the Hugo, just read about it extensively). 

The 'jitter' you hear with your phone near the Mojo isn't jitter at all, but RF/EMI noise and no galvanic isolation can solve it. The Hugo does not have galvanic isolation either. Galvanic isolation will eliminate RF through the USB cable (from a noisy computer connection for example), but not from a cellular signal in the case of the Mojo. Chord has not implemented galvanic isolation in its portable DACs as it requires a power source and this is impractical for portable use (battery life). RF/EMI is a common issue that I see with many devices meant to be used with cell phones including the Oppo HA-2 DAC/amp, but apparently not as big an issue with Hugo. Depending on your signal strength, and other factors, you may hear the RF/EMI, or you may not. I don't hear any until I switch my phone to 2G from LTE. 

Back to your question between the Hugo and the Mojo I think it is more a question of taste. Rob and Chord have said the Mojo is in no way less capable than the Hugo and _both have the same power output_. You'll find users who might vastly prefer the brighter sound of the Hugo, and others who prefer the smoother sound of the Mojo. 

Other than sound signature differences the Hugo has Bluetooth, cross feed, dedicated RCA outputs and a longer battery life. The Mojo remembers the last volume used, automatically selects the input based on priority (USB>coaxial>optical selection), and has a broader range of sampling rate compatibility.


----------



## Deftone

mython said:


> IMO, Hi-Res is still largely irrelevant until someone does more to improve recording quality, across the industry, improve mastering quality across the industry, and improve initial (and any secondary) ADC of the recording.
> 
> Until that is all taken seriously, Hi-Res ain't truly Hi-Res, IMO. It's just trying to make (and sell) a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


 
  
 +1
  
 My reference album is Megadeth - Coundown To Extinction (1st press CD 1992)
  
 for sound quality it blows away everything i have and it was recorded in 1992! the air, separation, micro detail, dynamics and punch is incredible. Any modern recording in "hi res" from the last few years dont even come close.
  
 Like you said its all about the care of the recording and the mastering quality. imo dacs have still got some time to go until they squeeze everything out of an excellent 16/44 album.


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> Am totally in agreement...that is why with Tidal hi fi, despite playing "cd quality", if the source used is so-so in production quality,
> then what does it matter....esp with the older recordings, or stuff from the 70's and 80s etc.
> 
> This was one of the reasons I was asking about dynamic range and recordings. For example I like Queen, Rush etc... you go onto Tidal and there's a number of 'best of 'collections of them ( or any popular artist/group that's been around long enough, for that matter)...well which ones are better recorded? that's what I'm trying to find out so I can download the better recorded versions


 
  
 the reason i will never use tidal or any other music streaming, i have no control over the master that way, but with buying and ripping cd's i do.


----------



## GreenBow

jazic said:


> This Mojo has really shined with everything I've thrown at it... so much so that I'm seriously considering putting my Hugo + Lyr 2 combo up for sale and getting a second Mojo. One for home and one for on the go/work. This thing just blows them out of the water.
> 
> My fav cans are the Fostex TH600/900 (work/home set) and while the sibilance is still there it's much more tame on the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If I am using bitperfect on my PC I can not control volume by the PC. Volume is controlled either by the Mojo if I have headphones in. Or by the volume control on my desktop active speakers (Q Acoustics BT3), if they are plugged in instead.
  
 (EDIT: Highly recommended to use bitperfect. Sorry I forgot to put his in originally. That's what I was meaning to say because you mentioned using your PC to control volume. Whereas you can't with bitperfect.)
  
 If you're not using bitperfect, Rob Watts said use your PC software output at maximum volume. Therefor controlling volume from the Mojo.


----------



## music4mhell

equedadoii said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > i have genelec active speakers, i use mojo's lime out every day.. i use 3.5 mm to rca (l&r)...
> ...


 
 Mine is 8010 And F one sub


----------



## Mython

*Post #3* includes the following quotes about feeding Mojo a bit-perfect signal, both in the *'Informative Posts by Rob Watts'* section, and the section entitled *'Setting the *DIGITAL* volume level on your transport device (only if supported), to feed Mojo optimally'*:
  
  


rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arpiben

jazic said:


> Makes sense.. but I can't just max out the volume of everything in windows.. Certain apps are different volumes.
> 
> I don't follow the whole reducing bit depth. You're either getting 100% of the data or 0% of the data and it's never been choppy or stuttering because the volume was low..


 
  
 You may find the answers to your wonders here: http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/Intro/SQ/VolumeControl.htm.
  
 As mentionned by other members here, usually volume has to be set at 100%.
 Nevertheless, some applications may bring audible distorsion and  in such case you need to reduce the output setting accordingly. Example, for VLC a setting at around 90% is more suitable. 
 Rgds.


----------



## Jazic

arpiben said:


> You may find the answers to your wonders here: http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/Intro/SQ/VolumeControl.htm.
> 
> As mentionned by other members here, usually volume has to be set at 100%.
> Nevertheless, some applications may bring audible distorsion and  in such case you need to reduce the output setting accordingly. Example, for VLC a setting at around 90% is more suitable.
> Rgds.




Thanks for the article. I never knew! 

I do have a question about sound balance between apps. Say I have YouTube, Tidal and a game running. YouTube might be a music video, Tidal a song and the game a WW2 game. Chances are Tidal will likely have twice the output volume vs the other 2 sound sources. Should I lower Tidal and would that result in information being lost or is it no longer an issue being that my system volume is now 100%?


----------



## Arpiben

jazic said:


> Thanks for the article. I never knew!
> 
> I do have a question about sound balance between apps. Say I have YouTube, Tidal and a game running. YouTube might be a music video, Tidal a song and the game a WW2 game. Chances are Tidal will likely have twice the output volume vs the other 2 sound sources. Should I lower Tidal and would that result in information being lost or is it no longer an issue being that my system volume is now 100%?


 
  


jazic said:


> Thanks for the article. I never knew!
> 
> I do have a question about sound balance between apps. Say I have YouTube, Tidal and a game running. YouTube might be a music video, Tidal a song and the game a WW2 game. Chances are Tidal will likely have twice the output volume vs the other 2 sound sources. Should I lower Tidal and would that result in information being lost or is it no longer an issue being that my system volume is now 100%?


 
  
 Since you are not mixing all those sound sources together and you will listen to them alone, as a rule of thumb you may also set each volume close to 90-100%.
 Please be conscious that dealing with compressed audio embedded in video format ( YouTube) I am not sure you are losing SQ even if you set the volume much lower.
 IMHO, it is much more important when dealing with bit perfect audio apllications ( Foobar/etc...) .
 By the way, in case of Windows OS, don't forget to use Asio Chord drivers....
 Cheers


----------



## betula

jazic said:


> This Mojo has really shined with everything I've thrown at it... so much so that I'm seriously considering putting my Hugo + Lyr 2 combo up for sale and getting a second Mojo. One for home and one for on the go/work. This thing just blows them out of the water.
> 
> My fav cans are the Fostex TH600/900 (work/home set) and while the sibilance is still there it's much more tame on the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 

 If you like Fostex sound but find them slightly sibilant, you might want want to give a go to the X00s. They have tamed highs compared to 600s or 900s.

 As someone else has mentioned, it is highly recommended to use Mojo in bitperfect mode. I get a much nicer (clear, clean, detailed) sound like this. In bitperfect mode you can adjust the volume on Mojo only.


----------



## Jazic

arpiben said:


> Since you are not mixing all those sound sources together and you will listen to them alone, as a rule of thumb you may also set each volume close to 90-100%.
> Please be conscious that dealing with compressed audio embedded in video format ( YouTube) I am not sure you are losing SQ even if you set the volume much lower.
> IMHO, it is much more important when dealing with bit perfect audio apllications ( Foobar/etc...) .
> By the way, in case of Windows OS, don't forget to use Asio Chord drivers....
> Cheers




But if I'm bouncing back and forth between them I'll be spending a lot if time holding down the volume buttons on the Mojo.


----------



## betula

jazic said:


> But if I'm bouncing back and forth between them I'll be spending a lot if time holding down the volume buttons on the Mojo.


 

 Not really, because if you are not in bitperfect mode (YouTube), you can adjust the volume on your computer, or just the video itself.
 Imo it's highly worth it for the better sq when you are just listening to music.


----------



## taz23

equedadoii said:


> considering genelec 8010a to pair with my mojo.
> anyone else have any other considerations?
> i'd like to go cheaper if it's possible (8010a is $600ish), but it's tough to pass up the 8010a between its reported integration with mojo and its dimensions compared to say, the adam's.
> 
> but if there are options i'm failing to consider, please feel free to suggest.


 
 I love my pair of Emotiva AirMotiv 6.
 They have an upgraded version now (AirMotiv 6s; US$499 a pair), and also the higher-tier Stealth 8 (US$749 per piece). 
 Something to consider if you do not want to spend too much.


----------



## Arpiben

jazic said:


> But if I'm bouncing back and forth between them I'll be spending a lot if time holding down the volume buttons on the Mojo.


 
  
 Understood your point. In such case you may use an external, low distorsion analog volume knob such as:
 http://www.palmer-germany.com/pro/en/MONICON-Passive-Monitor-Controller-PMONICON.htm.
 It allows fast volume control as well as mute function.
 Regards


----------



## betula

arpiben said:


> Understood your point. In such case you may use an external, low distorsion analog volume knob such as:
> http://www.palmer-germany.com/pro/en/MONICON-Passive-Monitor-Controller-PMONICON.htm.
> It allows fast volume control as well as mute function.
> Regards


 
 Why would he buy an analog volume knob for $80, when he can change volume on Mojo?


----------



## esm87

betula said:


> If you like Fostex sound but find them slightly sibilant, you might want want to give a go to the X00s. They have tamed highs compared to 600s or 900s.
> 
> 
> As someone else has mentioned, it is highly recommended to use Mojo in bitperfect mode. I get a much nicer (clear, clean, detailed) sound like this. In bitperfect mode you can adjust the volume on Mojo only.


I assume that bit perfect mode is when I play tidal hifi streaming through uapp and dont touch the EQ? Red light appears


----------



## Mython

1300 pages...


----------



## betula

esm87 said:


> I assume that bit perfect mode is when I play tidal hifi streaming through uapp and dont touch the EQ? Red light appears


 

 I let someone else answer this as I do not use streaming. I do use UAPP though ocassionally and yes, that is bitperfect.


----------



## Arpiben

betula said:


> Why would he buy an analog volume knob for $80, when he can change volume on Mojo?


 

 Well it is up to him.
  
 Since I have one, I will share my own experience.
 Originally I bought one of those in order to have two different inputs as well as having the confort to fast adjust/mute the sound level.
 In my case the analog attenuator is set in between Mojo's headphone output and active monitor loudspeakers.
 In its cheapest vesrion there is no switch for selecting the inputs and therefore they may interact each other.
 My dream was to use Mojo both as desktop and at office. While at office, my wife could use a different set up with a different DAC at home.
 Since we are dealing with Mojo, she fast prefered listenning to Mojo than any other DAC. As a consequence, I am not bringing Mojo anymore to Office and considering buying a second one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For headphones listenning sessions, I do directly connect to Mojo's output and don't need a knob.
 For multimedia, Mojo's output is set to line level and I do appreciate to adjust the volume by the knob.
 Old fashionned guy maybe?
 Cheers.


----------



## betula

arpiben said:


> Well it is up to him.
> 
> Since I have one, I will share my own experience.
> Originally I bought one of those in order to have two different inputs as well as having the confort to fast adjust/mute the sound level.
> ...


 

 Wives complicate life.


----------



## Arpiben

betula said:


> Wives complicate life.


 
  
 Well sometimes Yes sometimes No.
 At the very beginning, I wanted to improve the SQ of my wife's desktop by adding monitor active loudspeakers.
 Then that passive attenuator. Then I discovered the SQ improvement with external DACs.
 Indirectly she is more or less at the origin of all this. Fore sure, we have to accept, as husbands, some drawbacks.
 For sure I didn't dare telling the real price of my Mrspeakers Ether C.
 Now 'just' waiting for a decent DAP transport ( Fiio T3) ...
  
 Wives make the Men.


----------



## Mython

arpiben said:


> Wives make the Men.


 
  
  
 Wives like mojo - if they've depleted their husband's mojo, then perhaps they start looking in hi-fi shops for some Mojo, to replace it! (plus Mojo from hi-fi shops glows in the dark...)


----------



## daberti

My Mojo landed on Friday.
  
 I've read all of info here and I'd like to say thanks to all of you.
  
 However there are a couple of questions bouncing in my head, though. Let's limit to the PCM realm.
  
 1)Assuming that I've a recording that has some TPL over 0, will Mojo address this issue as well?
  
 2)Will Mojo's filters take care of the spurious frequencies that I nearly always find even in Master Quality recordings?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Jazic

betula said:


> If you like Fostex sound but find them slightly sibilant, you might want want to give a go to the X00s. They have tamed highs compared to 600s or 900s.
> 
> 
> As someone else has mentioned, it is highly recommended to use Mojo in bitperfect mode. I get a much nicer (clear, clean, detailed) sound like this. In bitperfect mode you can adjust the volume on Mojo only.




That would he ideal but I end up bouncing around a few different apps that require sound. For On the go I go bit matching mode but for PC unless I'm on a weird mood I don't go direct. Plus most all of my listening comes from Tidal.


----------



## Slaphead

daberti said:


> My Mojo landed on Friday.
> 
> I've read all of info here and I'd like to say thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...




1. I think you'll need the DAC designer, Mr Rob Watts, to answer that one conclusively. TPL can be a slippery subject.

2. If those spurious frequencies are actually on the recording then I can't see the Mojo doing anything other than reproducing those frequencies to the best of it's ability as, quite frankly, that's exactly what a DAC is supposed to do.


----------



## daberti

slaphead said:


> 1. I think you'll need the DAC designer, Mr Rob Watts, to answer that one conclusively. TPL can be a slippery subject.
> 
> 2. If those spurious frequencies are actually on the recording then I can't see the Mojo doing anything other than reproducing those frequencies to the best of it's ability as, quite frankly, that's exactly what a DAC is supposed to do.


 

 Got it Slaphead, thanks!
 How to get a hold of Mr Rob Watts?
  
 TIA


----------



## Mython

daberti said:


> slaphead said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I think you'll need the DAC designer, Mr Rob Watts, to answer that one conclusively. TPL can be a slippery subject.
> ...


 
  
  
 You needn't worry about contacting Mr Watts - he'll generally answer here, in the thread, within 24-72 hrs, unless he's _exceptionally_ busy, in which case it may be a bit longer, but he does keep an eye on the threads relating to his DACs.


----------



## canali

dropped down to my company's shipping dept to p/u my chord mojo today.
 wow, the pics really don't do it justice.
  it really _is_ the size of a deck of cards (but slimmer, still)...weighs about 170gr.
 surprisingly diminutive, is the thought that came to mind.


----------



## daberti

mython said:


> daberti said:
> 
> 
> > slaphead said:
> ...




Understood. Thanks


----------



## daberti

mython said:


> daberti said:
> 
> 
> > slaphead said:
> ...




Understood. Thanks


----------



## Paulus XII

One thing is for sure: after using the Mojo you just can think about upgrading for Hugo TT. How good this small device sounds!


----------



## rwelles

taz23 said:


> I love my pair of Emotiva AirMotiv 6.
> They have an upgraded version now (AirMotiv 6s; US$499 a pair), and also the higher-tier Stealth 8 (US$749 per piece).
> Something to consider if you do not want to spend too much.


 

 I have the AirMotiv 5s. For the money, they are amazing. List is $399US. Earlier this year, they were on sale for $279. At that price, one of the best "bang-for-the-buck" around!!
  
 They have a very solid bottom end for a smaller speaker, excellent output down to below 50 Hz.


----------



## equedadoii

rwelles said:


> I have the AirMotiv 5s. For the money, they are amazing. List is $399US. Earlier this year, they were on sale for $279. At that price, one of the best "bang-for-the-buck" around!!
> 
> They have a very solid bottom end for a smaller speaker, excellent output down to below 50 Hz.


 

 can you say much about how the airmotiv 6 compares to the adam a5x?
 i'm willing to spend the moeny on the a5x if it's substantially better in sound quality combined with the mojo compared the airmotiv,
 but if there's not too much to pick from.. well.


----------



## rwelles

Sorry, haven't heard either of those models. I've read a lot of great reviews of the Adam. I considered that, really like the built in hi-pass filter for mating with a sub. But, at $280, I couldn't pass up the AirMotiv.


----------



## flargosa

Will it charge an iPhone/iPad while plugged and playing music?  My previous devices HP-P1 and Nuforce iDo charges my iPhone while plugged via USB.  Thanks.


----------



## Deftone

flargosa said:


> Will it charge an iPhone/iPad while plugged and playing music?  My previous devices HP-P1 and Nuforce iDo charges my iPhone while plugged via USB.  Thanks.


 nope


----------



## flargosa

deftone said:


> nope


 
 Thanks, such a great candidate to simplify my current office rig(iDo ->optical ->Mydac-> O2).  I really wish it could keep a phone charge. Hopefully next iteration will.


----------



## jmills8

paulus xii said:


> One thing is for sure: after using the Mojo you just can think about upgrading for Hugo TT. How good this small device sounds!


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> paulus xii said:
> 
> 
> > One thing is for sure: after using the Mojo you just can think about upgrading for Hugo TT. How good this small device sounds!


 
  
  
 That's a lot of leverage on that headphone jack...


----------



## tretneo

Has anyone found a quality, short (6-9 inch) interconnect cable for Mojo to desktop amp connections? I've been all over Amazon and can't seem to find anything under 1-3 feet.


----------



## Deftone

jmills8 said:


>



No, let me dream of the dave I'll never be able to afford


----------



## Deftone

tretneo said:


> Has anyone found a quality, short (6-9 inch) interconnect cable for Mojo to desktop amp connections? I've been all over Amazon and can't seem to find anything under 1-3 feet.


 you mean something like a 3.5 to Rca?


----------



## tretneo

deftone said:


> you mean something like a 3.5 to Rca?


 
  
 Yes, plenty to pick from at 1ft or longer. Having trouble finding something designed for interconnect length.


----------



## Deftone

tretneo said:


> Yes, plenty to pick from at 1ft or longer. Having trouble finding something designed for interconnect length.


have a look at some custom builders, try forza audio works.


----------



## Rob Watts

daberti said:


> My Mojo landed on Friday.
> 
> I've read all of info here and I'd like to say thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think Slaphead's answer pretty much covered it; if its on the recording, then Mojo can't do anything about it.
  
 Just to reinforce; if it is clipped at true 0 dBFS (max level) then Mojo can't do anything about it.
  
 As to spurious frequencies - if it is below 24 kHz (for 48) then Mojo will not do anything about it; but for outputs above 24 kHz then Mojo will do an exceptional job of eliminating those errors; this is to ensure correct reconstruction of the timing of transients (there is much more to transient timing recovery than simply eliminating the out of band aliasing). You can see Mojo's filter performance with a 48 kHz 0 dBFS random noise input from this measurement:
  

  
 You can see no spurious output above 24.25 kHz at all; (the -160 dB noise floor is actually the AP ADC). I am not aware of any other non Chord DAC at any price coming even close to this performance. The reason why this is important is that the aliasing images themselves degrade transient timing, as they affect the timing of when a transient crosses through zero. Now with sampling these images extend to infinite frequencies, so this is one reason why I digitally filter to 2048 FS (not the usual 8 or 16 FS).
  
 Rob


----------



## tf10charged

anyone tried - Strive by amber rubarth?
  
 sennheiser used this song for their guest to test HE-1 headphone, whole album is actually pretty good.
  
  
 second song- somewhere,somebody by jennifer warnes
 third song - money for nothing by dire straits.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> Wait a minute... are you referring to toslink connectors or slaphead's _*comb-over*?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Some pretty cool haircuts that you got.


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> Some pretty cool haircuts that you got.


 why when they start lising hair they end up getting a lot more hair cuts than when they were young ?


----------



## Starcruncher

evolutionx said:


> For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.


 
  
 I have been to about eight bike shops with this photo and perused Amazon for this specific silicone band. No luck. This looks to be the perfect thing for my intentions. Where did you get this?!? Or, does it have a brand and product name I can search for?


----------



## Light - Man

starcruncher said:


> *I have been to about eight bike shops* with this photo and perused Amazon for this specific* silicone band*. No luck. This looks to be the perfect thing for my intentions. Where did you get this?!? Or, does it have a brand and product name I can search for?


 
 Did you buy yourself a bike or a dog while you were there?


----------



## Paulus XII

light - man said:


> Did you buy yourself a bike or a dog while you were there?


 
  
 Surreal!


----------



## daberti

rob watts said:


> I think Slaphead's answer pretty much covered it; if its on the recording, then Mojo can't do anything about it.
> 
> Just to reinforce; if it is clipped at true 0 dBFS (max level) then Mojo can't do anything about it.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Rob, this is quite a read. I actually enjoy Mojo a lot.
  
 My asset will then be to leave original recordings untouched, unless I'll spot TPL exceeding specs.
 DSD wise, being myself mostly on the go and using my iPhone 6+ as host, I'll cross-compare i.e. DSD256 original albums vs FLAC352/32 obtained by means of AUL Converter 48x44, which it is a great offline converter.
  
 Thanks again


----------



## BB 808

starcruncher said:


> I have been to about eight bike shops with this photo and perused Amazon for this specific silicone band. No luck. This looks to be the perfect thing for my intentions. Where did you get this?!? Or, does it have a brand and product name I can search for?


 
 I think this is it:
 https://www.amazon.com/ChineOn-Cycling-Bicycle-Silicone-Flashlight/dp/B00CBT76TG


----------



## Starcruncher

bb 808 said:


> I think this is it:
> https://www.amazon.com/ChineOn-Cycling-Bicycle-Silicone-Flashlight/dp/B00CBT76TG


 
  
 Thanks BB 808!
  
 This will definitely be the best cost-to-usefulness ratio I will get in this game
  
 Edit: Thanked the wrong person


----------



## Mython

anakchan said:


> Dignis has come up with some cases for the AK70/Mojo combo which looks rather nice.
> 
> Photos taken from Dignis Japan's Twitter page.


----------



## PAM005

That's what i call "craftmanship"! Really nice fit...


----------



## simonm

deftone said:


> +1
> 
> My reference album is Megadeth - Coundown To Extinction (1st press CD 1992)
> 
> ...


 

 Don't forget about the thread Mojo's Greatest Hits.  Be good to keep it ticking along with suggestions.
  
 I might have to prepare my eardrums for this Megadeth album you mentioned.  I'm a bit worried!


----------



## Deftone

simonm said:


> Don't forget about the thread Mojo's Greatest Hits.  Be good to keep it ticking along with suggestions.
> 
> I might have to prepare my eardrums for this Megadeth album you mentioned.  I'm a bit worried!


 
  
 Thanks for the link, yes will need to prepare you ears for a metal orgasm. \m/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 \m/


----------



## canali

deftone said:


> Thanks for the link, yes will need to prepare you ears for a metal orgasm. \m/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 and being a big Rush fan, I think i'll check out the 2015 re-releases..
 I have heard by nmatheis and others on the hoffman forum
 remastered by Sean McGee at Abbey Road studios, that they're stellar
 ....may as well soak it all in as luxuriously as I can.


----------



## Mython

Nice Mojo compliment from the *Head-Fi Houston Fourth-of-July Weekend Meet* thread*:*
  
  


sunneebear said:


> The Mojo is a terrific DAC and it comes with a free amp the puts most amps to shame.


----------



## musiclvr

My escape from work related stress....


----------



## esm87

musiclvr said:


> My escape from work related stress....


what is the device next to the mojo?


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> musiclvr said:
> 
> 
> > My escape from work related stress....
> ...


 
  
  
 That's a felt cloth - it's quite old technology


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> That's a felt cloth - it's quite old technology


Felt? Cool, I thought maybe tile, my bad...


----------



## Mython

Droll jokes aside, were you referring to the *ALO National+* amp?  (duck-duck-go won't find the identical National + link, but you get what I mean, I'm sure)


----------



## miketlse

If anyone is interested in the Focal Spirit Pro headphones, there is a promotion on at the moment, with €100 reduction. 
  
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Casque-monitoring/Focal-Spirit-Professional.html


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> Droll jokes aside, were you referring to the *ALO National+* amp?  (duck-duck-go won't find the identical National + link, but you get what I mean, I'm sure)


lol, yes pretty neat looking amp. Hopefully my ferrite choke arrives in the next day or two, curious to see how much it tames the interference


----------



## Tan Nguyen

Has anyone used fitear tg334 with chord mojo?


----------



## Mython

tan nguyen said:


> Has anyone used fitear tg334 with chord mojo?


 
  
  
   


vaipec said:


> che15 said:
> 
> 
> > vaipec said:
> ...


----------



## musiclvr

esm87 said:


> what is the device next to the mojo?



As it was noted earlier it is the ALO Audio National+. It's a cool little amp that I am just getting the feel for. So far I am liking what I hear!


----------



## sharon124

Hi , anyone has experience with chord mojo+ fiio e12a ? How was the sound? Is it really worth to pair new senn HD800S?
Pls support me . Great help?


----------



## Mython

sharon124 said:


> Hi , anyone has experience with chord mojo+ fiio e12a ? How was the sound? Is it really worth to pair new senn HD800S?
> Pls support me . Great help?


 
  
  
  
 Although you can use Mojo with an E12a, Mojo _does not need_ E12a.
  
  
  
 Mojo will drive HD800S on its own.
  
  


audiobear said:


> I use Mojo-> PM-3 and Mojo->HD 800 S.  I don't believe that Mojo needs any external amp because it has lots of power.  I tried my Liquid Carbon  (which is an outstanding amp) inserted between the Mojo and those headphones and honestly couldn't tell any significant difference.  While this is a highly subjective test since I didn't balance volumes to within 0.1dB, I concluded Mojo didn't need to be amped.  This has led me to wonder if people who hear a difference have succumbed to expectation bias.  A tube amp or any amp with its own sonic signature would obviously change the outcome.  But that's not the Liquid Carbon.  I find it just disappears and makes the music sound like music like I want it to do.  Given that character, it should not be surprising that with the cans I tested I didn't hear any difference.  Bottom line: just let Mojo do it's thing.


----------



## x RELIC x

sharon124 said:


> Hi , anyone has experience with chord mojo+ fiio e12a ? How was the sound? Is it really worth to pair new senn HD800S?
> Pls support me . Great help?




Completely not necessary given the e12a is meant for IEMs and not really powerful enough for the HD800S. Mojo has more power output than the e12a to the HD800S. The e12 Mont Blanc (the non-IEM version) is very powerful, but based on my experience with it the sound output is more grainy, flatter, and overall a few steps back in sound quality from the Mojo, IMO / IME.


----------



## sharon124

Thanks so much ... Its very helpful to me..


----------



## sharon124

x relic x said:


> Completely not necessary given the e12a is meant for IEMs and not really powerful enough for the HD800S. Mojo has more power output than the e12a to the HD800S. The e12 Mont Blanc (the non-IEM version) is very powerful, but based on my experience with it the sound output is more grainy, flatter, and overall a few steps back in sound quality from the Mojo, IMO / IME.







mython said:


> Although you can use Mojo with an E12a, Mojo _does not need_ E12a.
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo will drive HD800S on its own.


Great reply ... Very helpful .. How about mojo vs hugo for hd800s. Is it really worth to upgrade from mojo to hugo?


----------



## x RELIC x

sharon124 said:


> Great reply ... Very helpful .. How about mojo vs hugo for hd800s. Is it really worth to upgrade from mojo to hugo?




Mojo and Hugo have the same power output, but the Hugo lasts a little longer per charge. The biggest sound difference is in the tonality with the Hugo being brighter and the Mojo being smoother sounding.


----------



## sharon124

x relic x said:


> Mojo and Hugo have the same power output, but the Hugo lasts a little longer per charge. The biggest sound difference is in the tonality with the Hugo being brighter and the Mojo being smoother sounding.



Dear,

Thanks so much for kind support.

By the way when i deeply study chord hugo manual(from their website) i highly impressed with feature called


"Crossfeed" which Hugo has,



Crossfeed

There are three crossfeed modes that enhance the listening experience to give a more

spatial ‘out of the head’ stereo sound field. Using advanced filtering and delay, the

normal headphone stereo image is converted to give the effect of a much bigger

sound stage as though you are listening to large loudspeakers or live music. The modes

are indicated by the crossfeed light under the lens.



anyone who belog Hugo (also with mojo) see any significat advantage over Mojo?

Base on that is it really worth to upgrade from Mojo to Hugo?



thx again.

Note: headphone is senn HD800S


----------



## Paulus XII

sharon124 said:


> Hi , anyone has experience with chord mojo+ fiio e12a ? How was the sound? Is it really worth to pair new senn HD800S?
> Pls support me . Great help?


 
  
 That would be a downgrade...


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Try Chord Dave.


----------



## x RELIC x

Yeah, from the e12a to the DAVE. Nice and helpful there, lol.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Welcome, always glad to help.


----------



## music4mhell

louisarmstrong said:


> Try Chord Dave.


 
 So your suggestion to a person is to buy Rolls Royce who owns Honda city?


----------



## sharon124

music4mhell said:


> So your suggestion to a person is to buy Rolls Royce who owns Honda city?



I cant afford such huge money for chord dave .. That is way i looking for Hugo...and try to get your guys help to deside... Hope you can understand my situation... Thx


----------



## LouisArmstrong

music4mhell said:


> So your suggestion to a person is to buy Rolls Royce who owns Honda city?


 

 Nope. Otherwise I would recommend dCS Vivaldi. Chord Dave is no doubt a bit more expensive, but belongs to "affordable top-tier gear", and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> Try Chord Dave.


Dave on the go will be worse than a Fiio amp on the go.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

jmills8 said:


> Dave on the go will be worse than a Fiio amp on the go.


----------



## GreenBow

episiarch said:


> Oh, well if we're fantasising about a desktop Mojo (which I think of as *Dojo*, fwiw), here's my version of the fantasy:
> 
> 
> _A physical volume knob_.  General reason: they're just nice to have!  Personal reason it's at the top of my list: because I participate in a bloody lot of conference calls whose volume varies by 10s of dB from participant to participant, and up/down buttons are too slow.  I keep a separate DAC/amp stack on my desk just for this, and while I certainly don't need Chord quality for these calls (ha! as if), I'd like the tidiness of a single-box solution.
> ...


 
  
 Totally with you on this.
  
 One thing you missed. *Input selection.*


----------



## Paulus XII

music4mhell said:


> So your suggestion to a person is to buy Rolls Royce who owns Honda city?


 
  
 He's more qualified tham most people here, so he knows what he's saying


----------



## martyn73

sharon124 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Thanks so much for kind support.
> 
> ...


 
 I had both the Hugo and Mojo for a while and ended up selling the Hugo. Hugo is indeed brighter to the point of bringing out sibilance in a badly recorded track, whereas Mojo is more forgiving at the expense of being slightly less revealing. I found the crossfeed functions offered by the Hugo to be distracting and the larger size of the Hugo was less convenient for mobile use. I tried the Mojo with an HD800S and it worked fine, but I think the bass was more substantial with my MX-DAC and HDVA 600. 
  
 However, a desktop Mojo with balanced input and output (if that would truly improve sound) would be successful, provided the sound signature is neutral; the job of a DAC is solely to accurately convert a digital input into an analogue output signal and not to impart its own signature.


----------



## maxh22

sharon124 said:


> Great reply ... Very helpful .. How about mojo vs hugo for hd800s. Is it really worth to upgrade from mojo to hugo?


 
 I think it will depend on the synergy with components. If you have an HD 800S it would work great with either Mojo or Hugo. If you want a bigger jump in performance you should consider the Hugo TT. I'm still crossing my fingers and hope that Chord release a desktop based Mojo but nothing has been announced. The difference in sound quality between Mojo and Hugo is small, the difference between Hugo and Hugo TT is much larger.


----------



## sharon124

maxh22 said:


> I think it will depend on the synergy with components. If you have an HD 800S it would work great with either Mojo or Hugo. If you want a bigger jump in performance you should consider the Hugo TT. I'm still crossing my fingers and hope that Chord release a desktop based Mojo but nothing has been announced. The difference in sound quality between Mojo and Hugo is small, the difference between Hugo and Hugo TT is much larger.


 
 First thanks for the clarification....
  
 Actually i go through with HUGO TT specs and found that it almost same as HUGO except more connectivity options+remote control+supercapacitors...ect.
 So i cant imagine Hugo TT sound quality far better than HUGO.
  
 Hence As a summary what i got from this thread was:
  
 1).There is no significant  difference in sound quality MOJO vs HUGO
 2).HUGO 's "Crossfeed" feature has not any gain for sound quality...so it useless.
 3).Chord HUGO TT(but this still not sure) or DAVE is the final upgrade options.
 4).However i cant afford Dave because it too expensive.
 5).Applying external amps for mojo is useless ,because it has enough power to drive HD800S(some where in this forum ,some one mention that even liquid carbon AMP also useless..ie no any significant sound quality improvement)
 6).FINALLY I'AM STAY HAPPY WITH MY EXISTING RIG(MOJO+Senn HD800S)
  
 Any way thanks so much for the every one who support me!!!


----------



## jmills8

sharon124 said:


> First thanks for the clarification....
> 
> Actually i go through with HUGO TT specs and found that it almost same as HUGO except more connectivity options+remote control+supercapacitors...ect.
> So i cant imagine Hugo TT sound quality far better than HUGO.
> ...


 The TT is very heavy, more than 6 Hugos.


----------



## maxh22

sharon124 said:


> First thanks for the clarification....
> 
> Actually i go through with HUGO TT specs and found that it almost same as HUGO except more connectivity options+remote control+supercapacitors...ect.
> So i cant imagine Hugo TT sound quality far better than HUGO.
> ...


 
 Yes, the Mojo and HD 800S is a superb combo and you should be happy with it for many years to come! You can further refine your sound by upgrading the HD 800's headphone cable and your source cable. I remember reading somewhere on the Hugo TT thread that if you compare the Hugo and Hugo TT solely as dac's, Rob estimates there is a 10% improvement in sound quality due to the super capacitors and galvonic isolation. Many people have upgraded from Hugo to the Hugo TT and haven't regreted it. Many of those same people ultimately upgraded to the Dave to experience a giant leap in sound quality.


----------



## betula

I am in the group of people who happily use their Mojo as a desktop DAC. (Rreflecting on the above conversation.)
 It is non-stop plugged in to power, but I do switch it off. This kind of usage has been covered many times in this thread, it  does not do any harm to the little black box at all.
 When I use Mojo for more than 3-4 hours, I just turn it on its side to prevent safety shut off due to overheating. (Turned on the side it doubles the 'cooling surface'.)
 All I am saying is Mojo is already good enough to use as a desktop DAC. Portability is just a bonus for me on my travelings 4-5 times a year.


----------



## Delayeed

betula said:


> I am in the group of people who happily use their Mojo as a desktop DAC. (Rreflecting on the above conversation.)
> It is non-stop plugged in to power, but I do switch it off. This kind of usage has been covered many times in this thread, it  does not do any harm to the little black box at all.
> When I use Mojo for more than 3-4 hours, I just turn it on its side to prevent safety shut off due to overheating. (Turned on the side it doubles the 'cooling surface'.)
> All I am saying is Mojo is already good enough to use as a desktop DAC. Portability is just a bonus for me on my travelings 4-5 times a year.


 
 Same here. Loving it with my Ether C.



 Looks ridiculous but otherwise the cable would be too long and catch on to my legs


----------



## episiarch

I'm posting today just to give a shout-out to my Mojo dealer (and helpful participant in this forum thread), custom-cable.co.uk for unbelievably great service when my Mojo had a problem.
  
 A week or two ago my Mojo stopped responding on USB, though optical still worked fine.  (Weird, because I use it as a desktop amp and don't subject the connections to any significant mechanical stress.)  I tried a few different cables and a couple of different computers, but still no go.
  
 I got on the chat system at Custom-Cable's site, where Phil asked me a few questions and said "send it in."  So I sent the Mojo in, with a cover letter explaining the problem, and a copy of the receipt. 
  
 That was Saturday. I figured with luck _maybe_ they might receive it late Monday and have a chance to look at it on Tuesday.
  
 But no, first thing Tuesday morning a box arrived with a new, replacement Mojo.  Fantastic!  I was away from Mojo less than 72 hours, and 24 of those were Sunday.
  
 I think Custom-Cable will be my preferred dealer for a good long while.


----------



## Duncan

Yes, PhilW and his team are a definite credit to this Mojo thread, and the site as a whole... 

With a couple of noticeable exceptions, Phil has had all of my audio buying budget of late... 

Well deserved.


----------



## Paulus XII

I've just received a pure silver interconnect that is mini USB to mini USB (Mojo -» Smartphone) but unlike other amps, I'm still unable to tell the difference for the stock cable in terms of sound quality. Needs some A/B though, am just comparing by memory, but if there is a difference is very very minimal.


----------



## GreenBow

paulus xii said:


> I've just received a pure silver interconnect that is mini USB to mini USB (Mojo -» Smartphone) but unlike other amps, I'm still unable to tell the difference for the stock cable in terms of sound quality. Needs some A/B though, am just comparing by memory, but if there is a difference is very very minimal.


 
  
 I can't offer opinion because I am curious if there is an upgrade with quality digital cables. However I'd say give it while. Also maybe try out listening only to one cable for a few days, then switch to the other. That's what I think anyway. Good luck.
  
 I thnk I might have to get a quality shielded USB cable though, since I get some quiet clicks.


----------



## Paulus XII

greenbow said:


> I can't offer opinion because I am curious if there is an upgrade with quality digital cables. However I'd say give it while. Also maybe try out listening only to one cable for a few days, then switch to the other. That's what I think anyway. Good luck.
> 
> I thnk I might have to get a quality shielded USB cable though, since I get some quiet clicks.


 
  
 Yes, thats what I'm gonna do


----------



## betula

paulus xii said:


> I've just received a pure silver interconnect that is mini USB to mini USB (Mojo -» Smartphone) but unlike other amps, I'm still unable to tell the difference for the stock cable in terms of sound quality. Needs some A/B though, am just comparing by memory, but if there is a difference is very very minimal.


 

  This one is a dangerous topic on Head-Fi. I personally find an obvious difference between stock usb cable and my cinnamon cable. I am not sure, if this has something to do with the wire material itself (copper/silver) or shielding/built whatsoever. But to my ears there is an existing difference between stock usb and cinnamon.
  Throw stones at me, but I also hear a difference between sources serving Mojo. No scientific explanation (yet), but I do hear a difference between DX80 connected to Mojo (coax) or laptop (usb). Another huge difference is between bitperfect or non-bitperfect mode.
  IMO many different aspects play at the same time whether we hear a difference or not. One thing is for sure, you need higher quality headphones/IEMs to detect any of these differences.


----------



## Deftone

paulus xii said:


> I've just received a pure silver interconnect that is mini USB to mini USB (Mojo -» Smartphone) but unlike other amps, I'm still unable to tell the difference for the stock cable in terms of sound quality. Needs some A/B though, am just comparing by memory, but if there is a difference is very very minimal.


 
  
 i think it might be better to go with OTG cables that have high quality sheilding rather than no sheilding and high quality conductors.


----------



## VerBla

> paulus xii said:
> 
> 
> > I've just received a pure silver interconnect that is mini USB to mini USB (Mojo -» Smartphone) but unlike other amps, I'm still unable to tell the difference for the stock cable in terms of sound quality. Needs some A/B though, am just comparing by memory, but if there is a difference is very very minimal.
> ...


 

 I can confirm this. I heard small differences between different USB-to-microUSB cables connected to my Mojo from my Macbook using the HE-560 and Grado SR325e as headphones. I can't really put it to words what the difference is but some might say the sound was 'cleaner', I don't really know. The AQ Cinnamon had positive effects on the sound for me, I don't want to go back now. 
  
 The way I tested it was first lending the cable from my local store for about a week. I noticed a difference but decided to keep the purchase off for at least another month, listening to the previous set-up again of the stock cable Chord supplied to check if I would miss it. After that month I felt I really missed the difference the Cinnamon was making to the sound, it was much more enjoyable and giving the music even more 'mojo' making the purchase worth the money for me.
  
 I think cables are really to be tested by everyone themselves on a set-up you know the ins and outs of. If you hear a difference, and you think that difference is worth spending the money, by all means go for it. If you do not hear a difference, then the case is closed for your side.
 Problem kind of is with cables that the impact they bring to the sound should be as minimum as possible, if you can hear 'big and obvious' differences, I would question if that cable isn't actually coloring the sound with some weird stuff instead of just making the transfer of the, in voltages expressed, data more stable and protected against outside interference.


----------



## captblaze

verbla said:


> I think cables are really to be tested by everyone themselves on a set-up you know the ins and outs of. If you hear a difference, and you think that difference is worth spending the money, by all means go for it. If you do not hear a difference, then the case is closed for your side.
> Problem kind of is with cables that the impact they bring to the sound should be as minimum as possible, if you can hear 'big and obvious' differences, I would question if that cable isn't actually coloring the sound with some weird stuff instead of just making the transfer of the, in voltages expressed, data more stable and protected against outside interference.


 
  
 for arguments sake, lets say you have the cleanest signal path possible due to the cable you use to connect transport to Mojo and it opens up a whole new listening experience. Now you have reached the end of the line with sound? not even close, because ultimately you are at the mercy of the recording and mix engineers, many of whom could never transition from a pure analog environment to one that adds the scourge known as digital into the mix(not to mention the ones that aren't that good).
  
 now I am not saying a clean consistent and well shielded signal path isn't desirable, but the tin ear engineer at whatever recording studio handled the artists work contributes a part you are stuck with no matter what gear you use... you cant overcome a bad recording unless you re master it and no cable will ever overcome that obstacle


----------



## VerBla

captblaze said:


> for arguments sake, lets say you have the cleanest signal path possible due to the cable you use to connect transport to Mojo and it opens up a whole new listening experience. Now you have reached the end of the line with sound? not even close, because ultimately you are at the mercy of the recording and mix engineers, many of whom could never transition from a pure analog environment to one that adds the scourge known as digital into the mix(not to mention the ones that aren't that good).
> 
> now I am not saying a clean consistent and well shielded signal path isn't desirable, but the tin ear engineer at whatever recording studio handled the artists work contributes a part you are stuck with no matter what gear you use... you cant overcome a bad recording unless you re master it and no cable will ever overcome that obstacle


 

 I don't remember mentioning recordings themselves improve due to a different cable on the consumer end? Obviously you can't change the source material that you've bought/downloaded/whatever way you got it. You, as a consumer, are at the full mercy of the recording engineers, mastering, studio and artists equipment and in case of vinyl, on top of the previously mentioned ones, the cutting, pressing and factors as transportation, dust etc.


----------



## Paulus XII

I always noticed differences from copper to pure silver interconnects. And most of the cases with amps (just amps) much inferior to Mojo. I think the sound is so good out of the Mojo's stock cable + good quality OTG cable, that without an A/B I can't tell the difference. Will A/B soon and will for sure found the differences. BTW I'm using a 5 driver IEM and some good 3 driver hybrid ones.


----------



## captblaze

verbla said:


> I don't remember mentioning recordings themselves improve due to a different cable on the consumer end?


 
  
 I don't recall ever making a statement like that, all I did was say that once you make your signal path as pure as possible, you are stuck with the recording and no matter what, a cable cant overcome the obstacle.
  
 I even stated that a clean and well shielded signal path is a good thing.
  
 perhaps in the future I will try to be more precise in my wording, ok?


----------



## Paulus XII

captblaze said:


> I don't recall ever making a statement like that, all I did was say that once you make your signal path as pure as possible, you are stuck with the recording and no matter what, a cable cant overcome the obstacle.
> 
> I even stated that a clean and well shielded signal path is a good thing.
> 
> perhaps in the future I will try to be more precise in my wording, ok?


 
  
 Don't worry so much about what you've stated. We're no famous personalities here. Who cares? ; )


----------



## NaiveSound

betula said:


> This one is a dangerous topic on Head-Fi. I personally find an obvious difference between stock usb cable and my cinnamon cable. I am not sure, if this has something to do with the wire material itself (copper/silver) or shielding/built whatsoever. But to my ears there is an existing difference between stock usb and cinnamon.
> 
> Throw stones at me, but I also hear a difference between sources serving Mojo. No scientific explanation (yet), but I do hear a difference between DX80 connected to Mojo (coax) or laptop (usb). Another huge difference is between bitperfect or non-bitperfect mode.
> 
> IMO many different aspects play at the same time whether we hear a difference or not. One thing is for sure, you need higher quality headphones/IEMs to detect any of these differences.




I too hear plenty of difference between dx80 to mojo. Via. Coax and usb digital off my note 5 (note 5 sounding better)


----------



## spook76

verbla said:


> I don't remember mentioning recordings themselves improve due to a different cable on the consumer end? Obviously you can't change the source material that you've bought/downloaded/whatever way you got it. You, as a consumer, are at the full mercy of the recording engineers, mastering, studio and artists equipment and in case of vinyl, on top of the previously mentioned ones, the cutting, pressing and factors as transportation, dust etc.



I have to respectfully disagree that you are completely at the mercy of the engineers. Even with modern recordings many artists or record companies remix or remaster albums. True sometimes it is just a marketing gimmick but other times a remaster or remix can greatly enhance a recording. I have bought the same album sometimes three times just for a better master. Choice of the master is the capital reason I avoid streaming as the consumer has no control or knowledge of the master.


----------



## Traveller

greenbow said:


> I thnk I might have to get a quality shielded USB cable though, since I get some quiet clicks.


 
 I noticed some clicks (or pops, not sure) the other night with my Mojo connected to my Notebook using the stock Mojo USB2USB cable. The clciks weren't apparent today when I had the same setup but with another Notebook in another location... . So is it a fact that such clicks are RF interference?


----------



## Mython

traveller said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I thnk I might have to get a quality shielded USB cable though, since I get some quiet clicks.
> ...


 
  
  
 Under some circumstances, perhaps, but not necessarily. Several different things can each contribute to clicks (and stuttering/juddering, too, which can be very slight or very pronounced) being heard, under various circumstances.
  
 Latency issues and insufficient computer resources are 2 such examples: http://www.head-fi.org/t/812759/how-to-eliminate-stuttering-in-audio-players
  
 I'm sure others can suggest more.
  
 You said you were using a notebook, so Wi-Fi RF is, as you remarked, a possibility, but if you check the above link, you'll see that that person was using a notebook, when he experienced his issues, and they certainly do not appear to be RF-related.


----------



## howdy

Finally bought a Mojo, hopefully it will be here Friday can't wait! I have not listened to a Mojo since November when I had the Tour unit.


----------



## warrior1975

howdy said:


> Finally bought a Mojo, hopefully it will be here Friday can't wait! I have not listened to a Mojo since November when I had the Tour unit.




Congrats bro!! Hope you got a good deal.  

It will be there by Friday, guaranteed.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

howdy said:


> Finally bought a Mojo, hopefully it will be here Friday can't wait! I have not listened to a Mojo since November when I had the Tour unit.


 

 Congrats. A very fine purchase indeed.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Congrats. A very fine purchase indeed.




Let me guess, you'd say _sublime, simply sublime_. :wink_face:


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> louisarmstrong said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. A very fine purchase indeed.
> ...


 
  
  
 My guess was that he'd say "...and I think to myself: '_what a wonderful world' "_


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> My guess was that he'd say "...and I think to myself: '_what a wonderful world' "_




How true regarding the Mojo, but you apparently haven't seen many of his 'sublime' posts. 

I'm only kidding LA!!!!


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> apparently haven't seen many of his 'sublime' posts.


 
  
  
 No, you're right, I haven't - I guess that makes you 'more qualified' (to comment) than me


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> No, you're right, I haven't - I guess that makes you 'more qualified' (to comment) than me :wink_face:




What, wait, no. Just having some fun mate!


----------



## Arpiben

delayeed said:


> Same here. Loving it with my Ether C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi @Delayeed,
Just in case of,be aware that the pigtail/jumper you are using may affect Ether C's SQ. In my case I noticed big differences with 3.5/1/4" adaptors using Ether C's with DUM 1/4" terminated.
Otherwise,in terms of lowering Mojo's output tensions this is probably one of the best.
Cheers.


----------



## Mython

I just noticed this posted elsewhere on head-fi, though I have no idea what quality the recordings are, as I haven't listened to any, yet:
  


rez11 said:


> https://archive.org/details/MusopenCollectionAsFlac
> 
> Figured I would forward this, lots of free classical music available for download, has legit hosted torrent link as well. All files should be 7.2gb, list of tracks right on first page.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

No worries dudes.


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> No worries dudes.


----------



## PAM005

I both have Chord Hugo & Chord Mojo. At first i used the Hugo as a home-stack, the Mojo for portable use. But after some time i changed it. Mojo is used as my home-dac now connected to my Aries streamer. First i did connect with the expensive Audioquest Diamond USB cable, but i didn't like the use of the Micro-USB adapter. After some reseach i found the ANKER teflon USB cables, combined with the ANKER charger, so i can keep my Mojo charged all time. Sound of this trio (Aries + Mojo + ANKER teflon micro USB cable) is pretty impressive, a bit less detailed as Hugo, but using the Hugo as DAC/headphone-amp, the improved details of Hugo compared to Mojo will be much more hearable using headphones as with speakers. So thumbs up for the Mojo as a desktop setup!!!


----------



## Mojo ideas

louisarmstrong said:


>


 "And I said to myself what a wonderful .....sound. ...... Oh! Yeh!


----------



## Tadamn

mython said:


> I just noticed this posted elsewhere on head-fi, though I have no idea what quality the recordings are, as I haven't listened to any, yet:


 

 The recordings are of amazing quality. Trust me.


----------



## howdy

warrior1975 said:


> Congrats bro!! Hope you got a good deal.
> 
> It will be there by Friday, guaranteed.



Thanks for the awesome deal!!!


----------



## Traveller

mython said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > greenbow said:
> ...


 

 Thank you as always for the support, sir! I will have to do some deeper investigation into my issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 EDIT: Okay, done. No, I have no stuttering issues. The "clicks" happen 2~4 times during a 10min song. They sound EXACTLY like the clicks that are permanently embedded in my EAC-ripped 16bit-44KHz WAV files. During the same listening session, I also played 24bit-96KHz WAV files with zero clicks.
  
 FWIW, when I'm plugged in to a Notebook (desktop, tower, ...) I use an AQ Jitterbug in the chain. I have not determined it improves the sound but (I assume) it can't possible hurt... .


----------



## Delayeed

arpiben said:


> Hi @Delayeed,
> Just in case of,be aware that the pigtail/jumper you are using may affect Ether C's SQ. In my case I noticed big differences with 3.5/1/4" adaptors using Ether C's with DUM 1/4" terminated.
> Otherwise,in terms of lowering Mojo's output tensions this is probably one of the best.
> Cheers.


 
 Hi. Oh I didn't know it would affect the SQ pretty much at all. It's a sennheiser adapter though so should be decent. Would've gotten the 3.5mm cable but where I got mine only had 1/4.


----------



## Arpiben

delayeed said:


> Hi. Oh I didn't know it would affect the SQ pretty much at all. It's a sennheiser adapter though so should be decent. Would've gotten the 3.5mm cable but where I got mine only had 1/4.



It happened same with me for 1/4".
I am using Furutech F35(G) adaptor.
There is notable SQ improvement comparing it to stock ones.
The drawback with Mojo is that it is quite long and probably not suitable in a portable usage.


----------



## Delayeed

arpiben said:


> It happened same with me for 1/4".
> I am using Furutech F35(G) adaptor.
> There is notable SQ improvement comparing it to stock ones.
> The drawback with Mojo is that it is quite long and probably not suitable in a portable usage.


 
 Are you using it portably? I'd be super scared about snapping the adapter


----------



## Arpiben

delayeed said:


> Are you using it portably? I'd be super scared about snapping the adapter


 
  
 Indeed at office and in desktop usage Yes, I am using this adaptor.
 Barely in trains or planes.
 I admit that I am not 100% quiet when using it due to snapping risks.
 I need to customize a cardboard box to make it safer.
 That is the reason why I found your solution quite practical regarding portability as well as Mojo's output connector protection.
 On the other hand, experimenting SQ degradation with some adapters & reading some ETHER C's headfiers posts having Bass issues with adapters or jumper I decided to keep it like for time being.
 Cheers


----------



## sonickarma

AK70 + MoJo Combo Dignis Japan case anyone...


----------



## esm87

Anybody using the star tech otg mini usb cable? What size ferrite choke would i use?


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> Anybody using the star tech otg mini usb cable? What size ferrite choke would i use?


 
  
 what is the diameter of the cable?


----------



## esm87

miketlse said:


> what is the diameter of the cable?


well I thought i found a dimension on 1cm but obviously not lol. Its pretty thick, i ordered a 1cm ferrite choke which is useless to me now, cant find the dimensions anywhere. How would i measure it?


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> well I thought i found a dimension on 1cm but obviously not lol. Its pretty thick, i ordered a 1cm ferrite choke which is useless to me now, cant find the dimensions anywhere. How would i measure it?


 
  
 I bought some of these chokes, with the 3mm internal diameter, for the USB cable, and they fitted ok. The internal diameter of the choke, needs to be the diameter of the cable.
  
https://www.amazon.fr/Obstin%C3%A9-Diam%C3%A8tre-int%C3%A9rieur-ferrite-Cordon/dp/B01E5ALVWQ?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_386181_135508671_TE_item


----------



## esm87

miketlse said:


> I bought some of these chokes, with the 3mm internal diameter, for the USB cable, and they fitted ok. The internal diameter of the choke, needs to be the diameter of the cable.
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/Obstin%C3%A9-Diam%C3%A8tre-int%C3%A9rieur-ferrite-Cordon/dp/B01E5ALVWQ?ie=UTF8&ref_=pe_386181_135508671_TE_item


cheers for the link, I think the cable is 5mm in diameter. I have contacted the seller of the choke, i'll see what they say


----------



## warrior1975

howdy said:


> Thanks for the awesome deal!!!




You're welcome bro! 

sonickarma Damn, that is a sexy setup. I think I want!


----------



## knok56




----------



## Deftone

Vape and moJo, nice combination.


----------



## Deftone

I'm itching to see what this sd card module will be like, but I have to be patient and let chord work their magic.


----------



## NaiveSound

For me dx80 to mojo (so only mojo really) is endgame for me in terms of clarity and overall sound, I love it. But he 400i is not, I don't enjoy my music as much as I did when I had se846... But mojo is fantastic


----------



## kimD

Hi anymore can help? Let say the DAP only has 3.5mm jack output, how to you connected into mojo?

What's type of adapter should I use for
Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

kimd said:


> Hi anymore can help? Let say the DAP only has 3.5mm jack output, how to you connected into mojo?
> 
> What's type of adapter should I use for
> Thanks




What DAP? You need a digital coaxial output from the 3.5mm jack.


----------



## kimD

x relic x said:


> What DAP? You need a digital coaxial output from the 3.5mm jack.




Such as Cowon Plenue D

Found here
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4275

But using the 3.5mm stereo cable via coaxial will work.


----------



## kel77

kimd said:


> Such as Cowon Plenue D


 

 No you can't. Mojo only accepts digital inputs.


----------



## kimD

kimd said:


> Such as Cowon Plenue D
> 
> Found here
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4275
> ...







kel77 said:


> No you can't. Mojo only accepts digital inputs.




How about using the 3.5mm stereo cable via coaxial will work.


----------



## x RELIC x

kimd said:


> Such as Cowon Plenue D
> 
> Found here
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4275
> ...




It looks like the Cowon Plenue D does not output digital audio so you can't use it with the Mojo which only accepts a Digital Input.


----------



## kimD

x relic x said:


> It looks like the Cowon Plenue D does not output digital audio so you can't use it with the Mojo which only accepts a Digital Input.




Oops that is sad... Nvm anyway really appreciated


----------



## EagleWings (Jul 18, 2017)

*Compatible DAPs for Mojo:*

Mojo is a Digital to Analogue Converter equipment. It takes in a digital signal, converts it into an analog signal and outputs the analog signal via the Headphone Out. The DAP being paired with the Mojo as a transport/source, must be capable of feeding a digital signal into the Mojo. Some DAPs do NOT have the capability to send/output a Digital Signal. Below is a list of popular DAPs on Head-Fi. I have broken down into which DAPs can and cannot be used for Mojo.

*DAPs that CAN be used with the Mojo:*
- Apple iPod Touch 5th Gen, 6th Gen (USB)
- Astell & Kern AK100, AK120, AK240 (Optical)
- Astell & Kern AK100ii, AK120ii, AK240, AK300, AK320, AK380 (Optical and USB)
- Astell & Kern AK70, KANN (USB)
- Astell & Kern A&Ultima SP1000 (Optical)
- Audio Opus #1, #2, #3 (Optical)
- Cayin N5, N6 (Coaxial)
- Caying I5, N3 (USB)
- Cowon Plenue 1, Plenue 2, Plenue M, Plenue M2, Plenue R, Plenue S (Optical)
- Fiio X3, X3ii, X3iii, X5, X5ii (Coaxial)
- Fiio X5iii, X7, X7ii (Coaxial and USB)
- Hidizs AP60, AP200 (USB)
- Hidizs AP100 (Coaxial)
- iBasso DX50, DX90 (Coaxial)
- iBasso DX80, DX100, DX200 (Coaxial and Optical)
- Lotoo Paw 5000 (Optical)
- Luxury & Precision L3, L3Pro, L5Pro (Coaxial)
- Onkyo DP-X1, DP-X1A, DP-S1 (USB)
- Questyle QP1, QP1R , QP2R (Optical)
- Pioneer XDP-100R, XDP-300R, XDP-30R (USB)
- Shanling M1, M2S (USB)
- Shanling M2, M5 (Coaxial)
- Shanling M3 (Optical)
- Sony Walkman A15/16/17, A25/A26/A27, A35/A36/A37, ZX100, ZX1, ZX2 (USB)
- Soundaware Esther, M1 Series (Coaxial)

*DAPs that CANNOT be used the with the Mojo:*
- Acoustic Research AR-M2, AR-M20, AR-M200
- Apple iPod Nano, Classic
- Astell & Kern AK Jr
- Cowon Plenue D
- Fiio M3, X1, X1ii
- Hifiman Megamini, Supermini, HM650, HM802, HM802S, HM901, HM901S
- Lotoo PAW Gold
- Luxury & Precision L5
- Sandisk Sansa Players
- Sony Walkman WM1A, WM1Z, E Series Players

*Uncertain List - Please check in the respective threads if these DAPs can do Digital Out:*
- Sony Walkman A45/A46/A47, ZX300


----------



## kimD

eaglewings said:


> Mojo needs a digital signal to work. The connected DAP must be capable of sending digital signal out. Some DAPs do NOT send Digital Signal Out.
> 
> [COLOR=FF0000]*These DAPs CANNOT be used the with the Mojo:*[/COLOR]
> - Apple iPod Nano, Classic
> ...




Wow that is very informative, you make me touch till I'll feeling wanna cry


----------



## x RELIC x

Questyle QP1/R can be used with its optical output.

Luxury & Precision L5Pro has coaxial output.


----------



## EagleWings

x relic x said:


> Questyle QP1/R can be used with its optical output.
> 
> Luxury & Precision L5Pro has coaxial output.


 
  
 Thanks! Will update my post..


----------



## NPWS

eaglewings said:


> Mojo needs a digital signal to work. The connected DAP must be capable of sending digital signal out. Some DAPs do NOT send Digital Signal Out.
> 
> *These DAPs CANNOT be used the with the Mojo:*
> - Apple iPod Nano, Classic
> ...


 
 qp1r can use optical out same like ak player


----------



## doki81

can mojo work with usb c to micro usb? not sure if such connection exist..was looking to see if there is option to pair it with my Huawei 6P phone...


----------



## NaiveSound

Any short optical cable (affordable /cheap) for dx80 to mojo? I'm currently using a fiio x5 L17 to connect the 2. I feel thst I may be missing out?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Anyone tried the top AK players (AK240 or above, particularly if any one has the AK380Cu that's even better) with the Mojo? 
  
 Will the addition of Mojo improve on the already very good sound quality, or deteriorates it?
  
 Is there any suggestion for a high end, but short, optical cable? 
  
 Cheers,
 Louis


----------



## Torq

louisarmstrong said:


> Anyone tried the top AK players (AK240 or above, particularly if any one has the AK380Cu that's even better) with the Mojo?
> 
> Will the addition of Mojo improve on the already very good sound quality, or deteriorates it?
> 
> ...


 

 I've had occasion to compare Mojo to all of the current AK players (finally including the AK380Cu) ... and whether it's fed from the AK player or whether it's fed from an iPhone or something else, I found that the Mojo is significantly better than the raw output of the AK units.  I can't think of a sonic attribute that the AK players beat it on, in fact.
  
 This is particularly true with harder to drive headphones (where I find the Mojo outdoes the 380 + Amp as well) and, oddly enough, with very low-impedance/high-sensitivity IEMs.
  
 While I'd like an AK380 for the interface and capacity (and I'd prefer a transport only version closer to the price of the AK300, but still with the same, or more, capacity) I just can't get my head around paying that much for something that, in comparison to the mere $600 of the Mojo, is so soundly outclassed.
  
 I went with Sys Concepts for an optical cable between my AK120 and the Mojo and have been very pleased with it (I actually have two, one each of the form-fit cables for front-to-back and back-to-back stacking).


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Anyone tried the top AK players (AK240 or above, particularly if any one has the AK380Cu that's even better) with the Mojo?
> 
> Will the addition of Mojo improve on the already very good sound quality, or deteriorates it?
> 
> ...




Mojo definitely improves the AK240 output IMO/E. You might say..... Sublime, simply sublime. :wink_face:

Sysconcept is the way to go and really not that expensive.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> Mojo definitely improves the AK240 output IMO/E. You might say..... Sublime, simply sublime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Great stuff there. You're the best. The best of the best of the best.


----------



## kimD

AK70 to Mojo


----------



## jmills8

kimd said:


> AK70 to Mojo


Looks good but does it sound better ?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

torq said:


> I've had occasion to compare Mojo to all of the current AK players (finally including the AK380Cu) ... and whether it's fed from the AK player or whether it's fed from an iPhone or something else, I found that the Mojo is significantly better than the raw output of the AK units.  I can't think of a sonic attribute that the AK players beat it on, in fact.
> 
> This is particularly true with harder to drive headphones (where I find the Mojo outdoes the 380 + Amp as well) and, oddly enough, with very low-impedance/high-sensitivity IEMs.
> 
> ...


 

 You are the man.  Does it make any difference to you connecting the Mojo from different AK players? For example does playing AK380Cu through Mojo sound better than using AK240 as a transport?


----------



## kimD

jmills8 said:


> Looks good but does it sound better ?




Not mine, but mine will collect incoming next week 
And will feedback here


----------



## LouisArmstrong

kimd said:


> Not mine, but mine will collect incoming next week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think the more important question is:
  
 WILL IT BLEND?


----------



## Torq

louisarmstrong said:


> You are the man.  Does it make any difference to you connecting the Mojo from different AK players? For example does playing AK380Cu through Mojo sound better than using AK240 as a transport?


 

 Not that I could discern ... sound was identical regardless of the AK player used.
  
 To be fair, I didn't do _all_ of the comparisons back-to-back (i.e. I didn't have all the AK units in a line at once), but the AK380 didn't sound better as a source into the Mojo than even my AK120 (a comparison I did do directly).  And in every case the Mojo sounded better than whatever AK player was feeding it.


----------



## kimD

louisarmstrong said:


> I think the more important question is
> 
> WILL IT BLEND?




Can answer you, if without mojo should be quite normal soundstage out there, if combine together will be another level.
Most likely perform better than my current setup Mojo with iPod touch, very huge and deeply soundstage


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> Not that I could discern ... sound was identical regardless of the AK player used.
> 
> To be fair, I didn't do _all_ of the comparisons back-to-back (i.e. I didn't have all the AK units in a line at once), but the AK380 didn't sound better as a source into the Mojo than even my AK120 (a comparison I did do directly).  And in every case the Mojo sounded better than whatever AK player was feeding it.




Funny, I have the AK100 mk2 and I was very stunned that it sounded dryer and much more flat feeding the Mojo. I simply swapped it in to the stack because the AK240 battery died and when I resumed the track I was very surprised at the result. I initially just stacked the AK240 for the interface, not SQ, but now I really have a hard time using the AK100 mk2 in direct comparison.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> Funny, I have the AK100 mk2 and I was very stunned that it sounded dryer and much more flat feeding the Mojo. I simply swapped it in to the stack because the AK240 battery died and when I resumed the track I was very surprised at the result. I initially just stacked the AK240 for the interface, not SQ, but now I really have a hard time using the AK100 mk2 in direct comparison.


 

 Have you compared the AK380/AK380Cu against AK240, each feeding the Mojo?


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Guys what iem would be better suited to mojo - Sony ex1000 or akg k3003? Any insight appreciated


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Have you compared the AK380/AK380Cu against AK240, each feeding the Mojo?




Sorry, no. I haven't heard the AK380/Cu.


----------



## kimD

princeofegypt said:


> Guys what iem would be better suited to mojo - Sony ex1000 or akg k3003? Any insight appreciated




Mojo just a DAC, any types of IEM/Headphones should drive it like heaven

Edited even P1 drive it nicely well


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

I know but in terms of sq which would be better?


----------



## kimD

princeofegypt said:


> I know but in terms of sq which would be better?




Bass, treble and mids to be enhance as well as soundstage will be more important part


----------



## LouisArmstrong

I have the EX1000. I don't have the 3003 buy I have heard it extensively (like using it daily for commute for a week). I prefer EX1000, but I listen mostly to pop and Jazz. If you are a classical guy, 3003 may suit you more.


----------



## denis1976

x relic x said:


> Mojo definitely improves the AK240 output IMO/E. You might say..... Sublime, simply sublime. :wink_face:
> 
> Sysconcept is the way to go and really not that expensive.


+1


----------



## x RELIC x

princeofegypt said:


> I know but in terms of sq which would be better?




Which will sound better is up to you. My recommendation is to get the one that is technically the most proficient because the Mojo has A LOT of technical prowess under the hood. It might be better to describe how the Mojo presents the music, which is smooth yet very detailed. This is actually very difficult to achieve and gear that sounds smooth may not present the detail as well. Or a detailed piece of gear may end up sounding harsh or fatiguing. IMO Mojo is the best of both worlds.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Many thanks for the reply. So which would you say are the technically better iem?


----------



## x RELIC x

princeofegypt said:


> Many thanks for the reply. So which would you say are the technically better iem?




I have no idea, I haven't heard either. You may have better luck in the relevant IEM threads though if no one here has heard both. 

To be clear, what I mean by technically better is the ability to reproduce fine details, not just tonal balance.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Try Layla. The best of the best of the best.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Try Layla. The best of the best of the best.




I actually preferred Angie to the Layla for my tastes. The pairing with the Mojo is amazing.


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> Try Layla. The best of the best of the best.


 Yeah so good you will never look for another iem.☺ BTW the AK380 is beautiful.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

My budget only allows me to choose between ex1000 or akg. I really don't see any point for my needs anyway to spend more than 400gbp on an iem which is what these cost.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

jmills8 said:


> Yeah so good you will never look for another iem.☺ BTW the AK380 is beautiful.


 

 Not necessarily though. I have the Layla but have since also searched for IEMs with really good bass, like more than than Layla's dial turned to the max. This led to the purchase of ASG2.5, Sony XB90Ex, EX1000 and EX800ST, and last but not least, the mighty JVC SZ2000. The Layla is good for audiophile stuff. For pop and electronic, I go straight to those cans now.


----------



## GreenBow

paulus xii said:


> Yes, thats what I'm gonna do


 
  
 By the way, just in case, I do vouch for quality analogue cables. I bought a QED Reference Audio J2P to take sound from Mojo to amplifier in Q Acoustics BT3. That cable is worth its weight in gold.
  
 You probably already know this and I do not mean in any sense to be condescending. I am simply passing on info, on the off chance you had not tried quality analogue cables.
  
 -----------------------------
  
 I think QED have recently stopped making the Reference Audio J2P though. I think it's worth seeking a Reference Audio J2P in stock somewhere. There's a Profile J2P, a Performance Audio J2P, and a QED J2P (meaning no extra name in title). Someo of these cables have been awarded 4 or 5 stars in J2P or other forms.


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> Not necessarily though. I have the Layla but have since also searched for IEMs with really good bass, like more than than Layla's dial turned to the max. This led to the purchase of ASG2.5, Sony XB90Ex, EX1000 and EX800ST, and last but not least, the mighty JVC SZ2000. The Layla is good for audiophile stuff. For pop and electronic, I go straight to those cans now.


sold mine.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

jmills8 said:


> sold mine.


----------



## Tadamn

denis1976 said:


> +1


 

 My sister has it, it's amazing.


----------



## kimD

tadamn said:


> My sister has it, it's amazing.




I though your father had it too


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

So guys any further thoughts on this? AKG 3003 or EX1000 as a best buddy for the Mojo?


----------



## Mython

princeofegypt said:


> So guys any further thoughts on this? AKG 3003 or EX1000 as a best buddy for the Mojo?


 
  
 I have no personal opinion of it, but, since it shares quite a similar design philosophy to the AKG 3003, it might also be worth considering *DUNU DN-2000J* as an option.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Bengkia369

sublime!


----------



## GreenBow

I have just being trying to get the Mojo to work on a manual input selection in my PC settings. Not happening though.
  
 I have my PC on the USB input, and a DAB tuner on the optical input. It means that every time I have the PC on, I have to remove the USB cable to have the tuner on. USB being the default number one input selection.
  
 My worry is that eventually I may damage the USB input on the Mojo, from unplugging and plugging. I mean I don't do it often at all, but it does worry me. Plus it's a hassle, and the USB input is miniscule.
  
 I tried leaving the optical cable in from the DAB tuner, then disabling the Chord Mojo from the PC. However the Mojo still shows the input signal from the PC on the power button. Therefor no sound from the tuner.
  
 Please does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Alpc

jmills8 said:


>


 
  
 That's a lot of players... So which one do you really use?


----------



## jmills8

alpc said:


> That's a lot of players... So which one do you really use?


I myself use N7 Player.


----------



## EagleWings

princeofegypt said:


> My budget only allows me to choose between ex1000 or akg. I really don't see any point for my needs anyway to spend more than 400gbp on an iem which is what these cost.


 
  
I agree with Relic's early comment about getting an IEM that is technically good. A while back, I was on the market for a set of IEMs and a did a bit of research on these 2. I have not heard these myself, so take my input with lumps of salt. For more in-depth info you need to ask in the respective threads. But here is something to get you started:
  
Purely from a technical standpoint, AKG 3003 should be better. It is a hybrid IEM and so it has the benefit of Dynamic Driver (Bass and Decay), and BA Driver (Accuracy and Detail). One complaint that I have come across quite a times about the AKG is that it is a slightly bright IEM. Some have even said the tuning is similar to the Sennheiser HD800. Not sure if the included tuning filters help to reduce the brightness, but that would be something to consider. It also does not have a removable cable but the cable has an inline remote and mic. For GBP 400, I would say it is a steal as long as the sound is up your alley.
  
Sony EX1000 is a Dynamic Driver. I have read nothing but great things about this one as well. Similar to the AKG, EX1000 is also known to have a bright treble. I have never understood Sony’s design philosophy when it comes to IEMs. But many have confirmed it is very comfortable. It has a detached cable with no mic or remote. 
  
One other IEM that I have tried and would recommend is the Earsonics Velvet. It is excellent from a technical standpoint. But the Velvets are not tuned flat. They have a V shaped sound. I returned the Velvets because the bright treble caused fatigue. On the contrary, many have said that it is one of the smoothest IEM. So I am not sure if it was just my unit or my ears. If you like/can handle bright treble, it would be a worthy consideration.
  
Once again, I have not heard the K3003 and the EX1000 myself. Just sharing some info that I gathered a while back.


----------



## Arpiben

greenbow said:


> I have just being trying to get the Mojo to work on a manual input selection in my PC settings. Not happening though.
> 
> I have my PC on the USB input, and a DAB tuner on the optical input. It means that every time I have the PC on, I have to remove the USB cable to have the tuner on. USB being the default number one input selection.
> 
> ...



You nailed it. What is Mojo missing is manual input selection. It can not have everything anyway.

Now back to your issue. In order to deselect USB selection you need to remove the 5V from USB computer port It is how Mojo is selecting it ( once connected). Then you may, by software settings, remove your USB port. I didn't try it yet. Pls note that I annoy sure it is enough for switching off the 5V.

In case your external device is plugged in coaxial jack it will have priority vs optical(when no USB). In that case, no way, you need to unplug jack for activating Toslink.

With Mojo port priorities are:
1 USB
2 coaxial
3 Toslink.

Hope it helps.
Rgds.


----------



## Mython

Now that the AK70 has reached stockists, I am already noticing a trickle of AK100s being sold, on the secondhand market, so if anyone still wants one, to stack with Mojo, then now would be a good time to keep your eyes on the classifieds.   Makes no odds to me; just mentioned it for those it may interest.
  
  
 Then again... we will eventually see an SD-reader module, which will make things rather interesting, to say the least!


----------



## Arpiben

mython said:


> Then again... we will eventually see an SD-reader module, which will make things rather interesting, to say the least!



SD-reader module...Do you mean we should turn head towards Chord?  
Rgds.


----------



## Mython

arpiben said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Then again... we will eventually see an SD-reader module, which will make things rather interesting, to say the least!
> ...


 
  
  
 Not yet, as it is unclear how long the development may take, for the SD reader module, but Chord have stated that they are intending to produce one.
  
 If anyone needs to find a transport for their Mojo, then the existing options would probably be best, to avoid losing listening time with Mojo.
  
 But if someone already has a smartphone stacked with Mojo, and they're happy with it, but are contemplating investing in a DAP to stack with Mojo, then it might be worth them waiting for the SD module, instead, *if they are patient*.


----------



## miketlse

arpiben said:


> Now back to your issue. In order to deselect USB selection you need to remove the 5V from USB computer port It is how Mojo is selecting it ( once connected). Then you may, by software settings, remove your USB port. I didn't try it yet.


 
  
 Googling USB power brings up quite a bit of information, but I am not sure that it will help you.
 It seems like it is possible to check the BIOS settings, and set the USB power to off - but presumably this would cut the 5v power line to everything such as keyboards, wired mouse as well. 
 However some of the settings relate to cutting the 5V supply whilst the PC is in hiberbate mode, so you could leave the MOJO plugged into both the PC and the tuner, and the MOJO would detect only the tuner.
  
 I suppose one option is a DIY cable, with a switch in the 5V line, so that you can cut the power signal, without unplugging the MOJO.


----------



## Arpiben

miketlse said:


> Googling USB power brings up quite a bit of information, but I am not sure that it will help you.
> It seems like it is possible to check the BIOS settings, and set the USB power to off - but presumably this would cut the 5v power line to everything such as keyboards, wired mouse as well.
> However some of the settings relate to cutting the 5V supply whilst the PC is in hiberbate mode, so you could leave the MOJO plugged into both the PC and the tuner, and the MOJO would detect only the tuner.
> 
> I suppose one option is a DIY cable, with a switch in the 5V line, so that you can cut the power signal, without unplugging the MOJO.


 
  
 Thanks @miketlse.
 You pointed rightly to the 5V Line bus question, which in my case or @GreenBow 's one will not be helpful at all since playing with BIOS or even unmounting ports is not hassle free.
 For record a couple of weeks ago, I just abandoned that idea and explained my wife to simply switch off computer in order to listen to the other source(s) connected to Mojo.
  
 .@GreenBow for the remaining cases where we still need to listen to SPDIF or Coaxial and still keep computer On, we just do some exercise by unplugging the USB at *computer side*. I am happy it is not so often. Therefore I am *patiently waiting* for a Digital Transport even for a desktop usage.
  
  @miketlse
 The DIY USB cable with a tiny switch is a good idea.By acting only at +5V it may lower RFI issues.
 Eventhough, in some cases, Mojo will still have to be switch Off &On after the +5V USB cut.
 I will give it a try some day.
  
 Cheers


----------



## burgunder

I had a brief session with the Mojo, and it impressed me, as it was better than the Ibasso D7 that I'm normally using. Bass, soundstage and treble extension was clearly better.


----------



## AndrewH13

sharon124 said:


> First thanks for the clarification....
> 
> Actually i go through with HUGO TT specs and found that it almost same as HUGO except more connectivity options+remote control+supercapacitors...ect.
> So i cant imagine Hugo TT sound quality far better than HUGO.
> ...




Hi Sharon, I believe you have picked up the wrong impressions 

I have heard three products and own two. Along with HD 800s.
To me Mojo has the convenience over Hugo, volume and input stores but unless you like a warmer rolled off sound, Hugo is clearly better sounding, more open, wider and transparent. 

I had the TT for 10 days on loan from Chord, dont look just at the specs. It had a solidity over Hugo, an authority in the bass, just overall better. And that was the last thing I wanted to hear, as I couldn't afford purchase.


----------



## GreenBow

arpiben said:


> You nailed it. What is Mojo missing is manual input selection. It can not have everything anyway.
> 
> Now back to your issue. In order to deselect USB selection you need to remove the 5V from USB computer port It is how Mojo is selecting it ( once connected). Then you may, by software settings, remove your USB port. I didn't try it yet. Pls note that I annoy sure it is enough for switching off the 5V.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah thank you for trying. I think this might be the only way, and probably all anyone will say.
  
 I had been thinking of running my USB line from PC through a hub, then on to Mojo. Then I can disconnect easy. My PC is on the floor you see so it's not a matter of easily pulling out the USB cable. However I am thinking about risk if I run through two cables and hub from PC to Mojo. Am I going to pick up errors?
  
 I suppose I can try the hub idea. I have a USB 1.0 hub set up and I will try it. Easily done. ...Only reason I did not do before posting this was I was thinking it won't work. Or I tried it already and it did not work. I know the Meridian Explorer does not work over a USB 1.0 hub; it needs USB 2.0.


----------



## Duncan

They're all a curse, even though I'm not strictly a believer I've started buying 24/352 and DSD albums, just to get the maximum detail retrieval.


----------



## Mython

Late-night listening....
  
 this live jam sounds surprisingly close to the original, and excusing youtube compression, should still put a smile on your Mojo-owning face:
  
 www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SfSQ3lQmJw


----------



## betula

mython said:


> Late-night listening....
> 
> this live jam sounds surprisingly close to the original, and excusing youtube compression, should still put a smile on your Mojo-owning face:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SfSQ3lQmJw


 

 I recently had an interesting conversation about what music is.
 It is quite hard to grasp or explain what it is.
 As a true music fan (like most of us here on Head-Fi) I wouldn't mind to hear your input Mython, if it is not too off topic.


----------



## gnarlsagan

eaglewings said:


> I agree with Relic's early comment about getting an IEM that is technically good. A while back, I was on the market for a set of IEMs and a did a bit of research on these 2. I have not heard these myself, so take my input with lumps of salt. For more in-depth info you need to ask in the respective threads. But here is something to get you started:
> 
> Purely from a technical standpoint, AKG 3003 should be better. It is a hybrid IEM and so it has the benefit of Dynamic Driver (Bass and Decay), and BA Driver (Accuracy and Detail). One complaint that I have come across quite a times about the AKG is that it is a slightly bright IEM. Some have even said the tuning is similar to the Sennheiser HD800. Not sure if the included tuning filters help to reduce the brightness, but that would be something to consider. It also does not have a removable cable but the cable has an inline remote and mic. For GBP 400, I would say it is a steal as long as the sound is up your alley.
> 
> ...




The new ER4SR and ER4XR (same thing with more bass) are both incredibly impressive. Flat FR, channel matched to within 1 dB (with graphs), and clearer than even the old ER4S. I've heard most of the flagship stuff from JH, Noble, UE, etc, but none are as flat across the FR as the new Etys, which translates to improved clarity over every other flagship I've heard imo. Best Mojo pairing to my ears. Fit is definitely not for everyone though.


----------



## Traveller

JustForFun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 8-BAs / 1 BA / 2 BAs + DD ...and the one and only Mojo


----------



## hugo31

Happy birthday to me  





Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## howdy

Got my Mojo!


----------



## kimD

hugo31 said:


> Happy birthday to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm look like very wires, overheat may damaged anytime.


----------



## bikutoru

howdy said:


> Got my Mojo!


 

 Welcome to upgrading your brain!
  
 If you noticed, this thread has a few post that talk about how a Mojo does not need a bur- in, but your brain does! It very subtle, but it becomes better and better, to the point, that after 7 month with the Mojo every day, even when I listen to music through some other DAC, I notice I hear more details then before. It is quite possible that I'm delusional, or, it is also possible that a Mojo helps your brain to form more persistent synaptic pathways to music! I also notice that Mojo sounds great through a $5 headphone and through $300 one. Sorry, I cannot boast a $1500 one, like lots of kids do. It sounds absolutely fabulous, in 'line level mode', through my main speaker system as well.
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## howdy

bikutoru said:


> Welcome to upgrading your brain!
> 
> If you noticed, this thread has a few post that talk about how a Mojo does not need a bur- in, but your brain does! It very subtle, but it becomes better and better, to the point, that after 7 month with the Mojo every day, even when I listen to music through some other DAC, I notice I hear more details then before. It is quite possible that I'm delusional, or, it is also possible that a Mojo helps your brain to form more persistent synaptic pathways to music! I also notice that Mojo sounds great through a $5 headphone and through $300 one. Sorry, I cannot boast a $1500 one, like lots of kids do. It sounds absolutely fabulous, in 'line level mode', through my main speaker system as well.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks, I will enjoy! 
I had this for 10 days about 9 months ago and loved it, I knew I would buy it someday. I need to buy a small phone for it though. Right now I'm using my DX80 and iPhone with it. I'm weird or OCD what ever but I like keeping a source for a device for example my DX80 was bought for my iDSD Micro only but I have to make due until I get something with it. I forgot just how small this thing was.


----------



## warrior1975

Howdy Enjoy bro!!! Glad it went to a good home.


----------



## theveterans

Mojo makes my $25 Sony XBA-1 sound like a $100 IEM. Never thought that the BA driver inside had nice amount of bass and extended treble with the Mojo. Sony XBA-1 definitely sounds anemic with the iPhone 6s ( I suspect it's due to impedance mismatch), but with ultra low output impedance from Mojo, the XBA-1 sounds fantastic!


----------



## canali

well just broke in my new mojo with some Geddy Lee slappin' that bass, and matt cameron on drums, Ben mink on guitar and strings
 ...enjoy the rockin' title track _'my favourite headache',_ from his solo album of 2000.


----------



## warrior1975

Sony's are notorious for needing extra power too. Not sure about that model, but the ones I own are terrible to drive.


----------



## Smileyko

Just reading this I will get the same AQ cable to try. I have gotten 3 top line cables from 3 different companies for my Nighthawk and the PM2. I can't tell you just after 1 week I am SOLD on aftermarket cables. Most thankful for your info.


----------



## NaiveSound

Just wish there was an optional cable (not sysco) so I can use dx80 to mojo via short optical, an affordable solution


----------



## Zojokkeli

Is there any info on this upcoming SD-module? Mojo seems more and more enticing each day.


----------



## Arpiben

greenbow said:


> Yeah thank you for trying. I think this might be the only way, and probably all anyone will say.
> 
> I had been thinking of running my USB line from PC through a hub, then on to Mojo. Then I can disconnect easy. My PC is on the floor you see so it's not a matter of easily pulling out the USB cable. However I am thinking about risk if I run through two cables and hub from PC to Mojo. Am I going to pick up errors?
> 
> I suppose I can try the hub idea. I have a USB 1.0 hub set up and I will try it. Easily done. ...Only reason I did not do before posting this was I was thinking it won't work. Or I tried it already and it did not work. I know the Meridian Explorer does not work over a USB 1.0 hub; it needs USB 2.0.


 
  
 Even putting aside SQ issues, not sure at all that the hub will work. More experienced headfiers may answer that point more properly.
 Since you `only` want to have USB unplug/plug reachability why not considering a simple USB cable extender ?
 Keep the whole thing (End to End) as short as possible let`s say around 1m and you should not face SQ issues.
 Rgds


----------



## Arpiben

arpiben said:


> Indeed at office and in desktop usage Yes, I am using this adaptor.
> Barely in trains or planes.
> I admit that I am not 100% quiet when using it due to snapping risks.
> I need to customize a cardboard box to make it safer.
> ...


 
  
  


delayeed said:


> Are you using it portably? I'd be super scared about snapping the adapter


 
  
 Under speakers standmount not so unsafe anyway...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  

  
 Cheers


----------



## rcoleman1

Loving my Mojo with the Luxury & Precision L3 DAP combo. Totally floored by how great the SQ is out of my VE Zen 2.0 and Oriolus V2 IEMs. The Zen 2.0 has details and accuracy from the power of the Mojo that I've been missing due to the high impedance. My iPhone 6 just couldn't benefit from them. The Oriolus V2 requires less power but the Mojo adds nice punch and crispness to their slightly warm signature. These combos have to be heard. In a word...awesome. Much thanks to @EagleWings for recommending this digital jumper from Dyson Audio: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351734148656?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT. It seems that the L&P L3 has a different coaxial jack from the FiiO DAPs.
  
 Here is the TRRS config on Fiio X3ii/X5ii/X7:
  
 T – Left (Analog Out, Does Not Apply to Coax)
 R – Right (Analog Out, Does Not Apply to Coax)
 R – Ground
 S – Coax Signal
  
 And here it is for L3. The pins for Ground and Coax Signal seem to be reversed:
  
 T – Left (Analog Out, Does Not Apply to Coax)
 R – Right (Analog Out, Does Not Apply to Coax)
 R – Coax Signal
 S – Ground
  

 Dyson Audio was nice enough to make the cable to my specs with the connectors I wanted and the correct pin outs. Don't know if the cable adds anything to the SQ of the combo but it certainly doesn't take anything away and it appears well made and of high quality. I am one happy camper!


----------



## GreenBow

arpiben said:


> Even putting aside SQ issues, not sure at all that the hub will work. More experienced headfiers may answer that point more properly.
> Since you `only` want to have USB unplug/plug reachability why not considering a simple USB cable extender ?
> Keep the whole thing (End to End) as short as possible let`s say around 1m and you should not face SQ issues.
> Rgds


 
  
 Yep I tried hub, but I get no sound. I get a USB device not recognised message too. Though I think that might be because my hub is USB 1.0. I am think HD-audio devices need the bandwidth of USB 2.0.
  
 An extension cable is my next try. I am sure it will work. Again I do worry about introducing errors across connections. Plus it would negate the effect of buying a quality shielded digital cable, which I keep thinking of doing.
  
 I really don't see that there could be any other way to make manual input selection.


----------



## NGSKGSncLWHmD9X

greenbow said:


> Please I have to ask, did you hear an audio upgrade with quality shielded digital cabling? I have the Mojo but am still using basic £2 cabling, and still want to hear others expereince with quality cables.
> 
> Generally to everyone please:
> 
> Also I suffer quiet clicks. I noted it seemed to depend on the music source too. Like Katie Melua - call off the Search was most likey to do it more. I have read the whole thread, and used a search function on it. Plus read post 3. I still have no difinitive answer to solving clicks. However there was a post that some folks got clicks with 192KHz music and it was solved by quality shielded cabling. It's possiby interference as all my cabling is right next to a loudspeaker on my desktop.


 

 Short answer: yes. My findings are in line with Rob's when it comes to optical vs USB: after long term listening, I can say that optical made the sound very slightly darker and more musical. I did not A/B test it thoroughly though, so my answer is very subjective. But keep in mind that optical has its certain advantages in terms of RF interference and in-bound noise. So my experience is no surprise.
  
 Using optical scientifically makes sense, musically made sense, so I never looked back.
  
 I did not suffer any clicks with my optical cable.
  
 As mentioned in my previous post, I got the performance optical cable from QED, which is way cheaper than the QED Reference cable I was using initially, and I must say I found absolutely no difference between two cables. That is a good cost saving item in my opinion.
  
 I think you'll be OK as long as you use a proper optical cable.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## scarfacegt

Hi everybody. Have just ordered an mojo and an pioneer xdp 100r. Ive seen that there is an protection case for the mojo in rubber i think.is it something you guys recommend using? Or are the mojo good enough itself in term of materials? Its expensive,so dont want to drop it on the floor or getting scratches :/


----------



## Mython

scarfacegt said:


> Hi everybody. Have just ordered an mojo and an pioneer xdp 100r. Ive seen that there is an protection case for the mojo in rubber i think.is it something you guys recommend using? Or are the mojo good enough itself in term of materials? Its expensive,so dont want to drop it on the floor or getting scratches :/


 
  
  
 Mojo is black-anodised aluminium, which I am sure you are familiar with - so, yes, it will get tiny _micro_-scratches, over time, and buying a case for it will undoubtedly protect it from those, but, in terms of overall ruggedness, the case is very strong, just like Hugos case:


----------



## Delayeed

mython said:


> Mojo is black-anodised aluminium, which I am sure you are familiar with - so, yes, it will get tiny _micro_-scratches, over time, and buying a case for it will undoubtedly protect it from those, but, in terms of overall ruggedness, the case is very strong, just like Hugos case:






 Good to know it can withstand my russian army tank since I drive one everyday to work with my Mojo


----------



## Mython

delayeed said:


> Good to know it can withstand my russian army tank since I drive one everyday to work with my Mojo


 
  
  
 That's an extraordinary coincidence, since I drive a Russian army tank to work, too (I like to drive something inconspicuous, as I hate drawing attention to myself)


----------



## canali

mython said:


> Mojo is black-anodised aluminium, which I am sure you are familiar with - so, yes, it will get tiny _micro_-scratches, over time, and buying a case for it will undoubtedly protect it from those, but, in terms of overall ruggedness, the case is very strong, just like Hugos case:




Lol ... made my day for a chuckle... also love these, also because they give me some excuse to post a music video every now and then.


----------



## canali

for other newbies to the mojo...about the white recharging light and 3 buttons blinking, all while recharging
 all resolved as per email from chord....just thought i'd share.
  
  
*1 *so i receive my used mojo...in great condition.
 doesn't need full 10 hr charging....hook it up to my laptop to charge so the white
 recharging light comes on...then turn off after about 3 hrs, meaning it is now charged.
  
 however.... a few days later i then plug it back into my laptop so again observe this
  (about to play some music) and i notice that the _white light is now back on...and i think ...?_
_is it a misfunction of something, the battery being drained slowly._
  
_so i email the nice folks at chord and get this reply which i wanted to share._
_(am sure it's somewhere in this thread but i'ts now like 'Tolstoys's lengthy war and peace' comes to chord)_
 
*There is a minute amount of battery usage when the unit is turned off as it has to monitor the button states.*
*So it can be expected that it will need a small charge after not being used and off, this shouldn't be a problem*
*as it will be a few months before mojo looses all charge when switched off.*
 
* 2* and then i also noticed the 3 buttons would flash quickly on and off when i would turn it or reset it on the table
say if it turned it over to look at it, while it was _recharging._
their reply: 
_*With regards to the 3 buttons flashing, this is not a problem when the unit is charging. *_
 
**btw guys, i'm not screaming when i embolden, not trying to be rude
i know i'm not always pithy in my posts...so i just like central points to stand out so we can find them faster, is all.
 
still looking around for a nice case that will take both the ipod touch and mojo together.


----------



## warrior1975

The tank is great to commute to and from work, I prefer the Abrahams (sp) tank myself though.  

canali Are you enjoying your mojo? How do you compare it with the Sony pha 3? Sound wise, I know the size differences and usability.


----------



## corius

warrior1975 said:


> The tank is great to commute to and from work, I prefer the Abrahams (sp) tank myself though.  .




Does the tank go faster with full camouflage or simpler desert pattern. I've heard it makes a big difference!


----------



## warrior1975

Full camo when I'm in Florida. When in NY, desert camo works better. The sound system is sublime, simply sublime.  comes with a mojo pre-installed. Hugo optional.


----------



## canali

warrior1975 said:


> The tank is great to commute to and from work, I prefer the Abrahams (sp) tank myself though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 sorry bud, i don't have a sony pha3....
 instead i have the dragonfly red, iFi micro iDSD and Mad ear+ tube amp,
 all of which i'll try this coming week alongside the mojo.
 but my ears are not as refined as are many of you (i'm a neophyte)...so hopefully i'll hear some diffs.
 still trying to find out what things to look for.
  
 i went a little gungho buying things this last month (all slightly used but in great condition from fellow headfiers):
 dragonfly red, jitterbug, chord mojo
 ...and just last week also purchased the trinity delta v2 and flc 8s...just had to hear 'em
 ...and how they stand up against my sony 7550 (hopefully the jvc spiral dots will help with the isolation).
  
 ps guys:
 i'm sorry to ask again, as some of you helpfully replied a few months ago, but i'm now ready to pull the trigger
 on *buying some flac cds* (from pono or other)....
  
 I have a windows laptop and ipod touch 6.
*what are some of the better and easier to use programs to convert*
*flac files from windows to my ipod touch 6, all while keeping the fidelity the same?*
  
 thanks


----------



## Mython

If you're on Windows, xrecode does the job with good flexibility, but there are many such programs on the market:
  
 http://xrecode.com/


----------



## warrior1975

My bad, thought you owned that for some reason. Would love to hear your comparisons for the red thing and micro. 

I compared the micro to the Mojo, hard to discern a difference between them sound wise.


----------



## potkettleblack

Few questions for Mojo owners:

How long does it take to charge?

Is there anyway it can be charged and used at the same time?

How long does the battery normally last?

Many thanks in advance. Used it today with the Stax 007/006t and loved it.


----------



## Mython

potkettleblack said:


> Few questions for Mojo owners:
> 
> How long does it take to charge?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mojo generally takes 4-5hrs to charge - in rare circumstances, it may take up to 10hrs.
  
 Yes, Mojo can be charged and used at the same time, although many people _prefer_ to charge before using (and, *if it's being used for the first time*, it should be fully charged, until the white charging LED goes out, before trying to use it).
  
 Battery duration varies depending on the impedance of the headphones/IEMs/CIEMs one is using, etc., but should generally be around 7-8 hrs, give-or-take.
  
  
 As per the thread title, please also read *post #3* - it contains lots of useful information on all-things-Mojo.
  
  
 .


----------



## potkettleblack

Thanks mate.


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## Mython

Actually, I typed that quickly, and should've been more clear - when I said Mojo can be charged and used at the same time, I meant that would do no harm.
  
 To be more clear: although it will do no harm, Mojo may use marginally more power, during use, than it is likely to intake, for charging purposes. Because of this, the net effect of using may be that charging does not succeed, simultaneously.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Guys im still no clearer as to what IEm to pair with my Mojo...EX1000 or AJG 3003i...i can get either for 400gbp.


----------



## Mython

princeofegypt said:


> Guys im still no clearer as to what IEm to pair with my Mojo...EX1000 or AJG 3003i...i can get either for 400gbp.


 
  
 Unfortunately, no one can really tell you what to buy, definitively, because your personal tastes are your personal tastes.
  
 We can talk of synergy, but that still doesn't completely decide what you will definitely like the sound of.
  
 The best compromise, if you are unable to get a demo of your potential IEM choices, would be to ask in the dedicated threads, for each of those IEMs, to find out which may suit your tastes best, and _then_, when you have mostly made your decision, come back here and ask if anyone has checked the synergy of that IEM with Mojo.


----------



## canali

princeofegypt said:


> Guys im still no clearer as to what IEm to pair with my Mojo...EX1000 or AJG 3003i...i can get either for 400gbp.


 
  
 well i'm testing my newly arrived trinity delta v2 (have tried 3 filters) against the sony 7550 (similar to ex800/ex1000)
 and i can understand why these older sony 7550 (and 800/1000ex) babies are still so popular...and i haven't taped the vents like the bassheads like to do.
 they're monitors remember...so are pretty detailed and balanced, more neutral...and you'll really hear the quality of the recordings
 ...still working on fit with new tips coming in.
  
 just remember the ex1000/7550 etc are not meant to walk around with as they're not flush to the ear...so wind noise is an issue...they were made for studio use, after all....thus for walking around look at something else...but they still kick ass for price point.
  
 for a great bang for buck backup consider the new _1more e1001._...good run for money against similarly priced $100 vsonic gr07 classic.
 again, however, my ears aren't as refined as many on here, so take it for what it's worth.
 http://www.cnet.com/news/this-100-in-ear-headphone-has-a-rich-sound-and-luxury-feel/
 would love to hear someone compare these older sony 7550 models to the new campfire andromedas or flc 8s (I have the flc 8s coming in too).
  
 will hook 'em up to mojo soon (sorry am being lazy and running dragonfly red right now)


----------



## rcoleman1

eaglewings said:


> Great news, Dyson Audio has a dedicated online store now: *https://www.dysonaudio.com/*
> 
> The products are 11% cheaper than the price on eBay and looks like it is still Free Shipping.
> 
> ...


 

 Yup...same here. Great news. I don't work for Dyson Audio but they make good quality, affordable jumpers with fast delivery. From another satisfied customer.


----------



## Deftone

princeofegypt said:


> Guys im still no clearer as to what IEm to pair with my Mojo...EX1000 or AJG 3003i...i can get either for 400gbp.


 if it was me I would take the EX1000.


----------



## warrior1975

canali I own both ex1000 and EX800st, also had the flc8s on loaner. I'd take either over the flc8s, and it's not even close for me. Not that the flc8s sounded bad, far from it, but the Sonys are just untouchable. They do everything better, other than having different filters. I found the filter system to be a hassle. I'd prefer to set it once and that's it. There is basically nothing I've heard, within $1k difference that compares to the Sonys. 

I'm looking forward to my K10s to compare.


----------



## howdy

So the Dyson right angle from the above post would be a good choice for DX80 to MoJo?


----------



## canali

warrior1975 said:


> @canali I own both ex1000 and EX800st, also had the flc8s on loaner. I'd take either over the flc8s, and it's not even close for me. Not that the flc8s sounded bad, far from it, but the Sonys are just untouchable. They do everything better, other than having different filters. I found the filter system to be a hassle. I'd prefer to set it once and that's it. There is basically nothing I've heard, within $1k difference that compares to the Sonys.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my K10s to compare.


 
 hey warrior1975.
 i hear you on the 'set it and forget it'...just got in the trinity delta v2, and have tried 3 different filters....none of the configurations thus far
 imo can hold a candle to the sony's one balanced all embracing sound... so far at least....amazing that an iem over 4 yrs old
 can still hold weight..even makes you bassheads happy by sealing the vent.
  
 but i just had to try the flc 8s...esp with the hype, you know how it is. so they should arrive in a few weeks.
 otherwise one has to step up in $$$$ to the campfire andromeda or translucent p5 or rhapsodio, or jh or ak liquid metal series ...etc etc.
  
 i'll pm you so i don't divert this thread.


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> So the Dyson right angle from the above post would be a good choice for DX80 to MoJo?




They make good cables at reasonable prices. Just let him know what you want and he'll do it for you if you don't see it on his site, or simply to confirm at checkout.


----------



## howdy

x relic x said:


> They make good cables at reasonable prices. Just let him know what you want and he'll do it for you if you don't see it on his site, or simply to confirm at checkout.


 
 I already bought the $30 right angle one and was wondering if its the right configuration.


----------



## warrior1975

Tralucent Plus 5 is really amazing. For me to listen to an IEM with less bass... Says a lot. Excellent with the Mojo as well. Add Headstage Arrow 5tx, bass boost on... Near perfection. Mojo keeps it dead silent, adds the magic of the dac, Headstage adds bass. Doesn't get much better for a portable setup.

Not taking away from the flc8s. Best filter system I've used, most sonic changes. Beats out both rha and Shure Se846. Great IEMS, I just have others I prefer.


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> I already bought the $30 right angle one and was wondering if its the right configuration.




Ah! It should be as the DX80 doesn't share coax with the line-out. Make sure to report how you like it when you get it!!


----------



## howdy

x relic x said:


> Ah! It should be as the DX80 doesn't share coax with the line-out. Make sure to report how you like it when you get it!!


 
 Cool Thanks!! Are you still using the X5ii with your Mojo?


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> To add to what Relic said above, for the right angle cable, you may want to request for the Right Angle TRS connectors. The default Right Angle TS Plastic connectors doesn't exactly scream quality. I can confirm that the TRS pin works on the Mojo's end. You can ask in the DX80 thread how the TRS pin should be configured for coax out.
> 
> Here is the plastic Right Angle TS connector:
> 
> ...


 
 I just emailed him and told them what my setup is so hopefully they'll read it first before sending it.


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> Cool Thanks!! Are you still using the X5ii with your Mojo?




Off and on. I just ripped 50 CD's of the Decca Sound box set and loaded them all on the AK240's internal memory so I've been using that lately. When I get around to loading them on the mSD card for the X5ii I'll probably switch over to that.

I agree with EagleWings, the right angle TRS looks much better. It should work with the DX80 as well without issue but you did the right thing by emailing them.


----------



## warrior1975

Huge difference between those jacks. What is the price difference?


----------



## howdy

warrior1975 said:


> Huge difference between those jacks. What is the price difference?


 
 I paid 30 for the right angle.


----------



## EagleWings

warrior1975 said:


> Huge difference between those jacks. What is the price difference?


 
  
 No extra charge. The same price.


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> I just emailed him and told them what my setup is so hopefully they'll read it first before sending it.


 
 The seller takes a couple of days to process the order but responds to messages fairly quickly <1 Business Day (based on my 2 transactions on eBay). So I think you should be fine.


----------



## jmills8

howdy said:


> I paid 30 for the right angle.


$9 for sane ones in Hong Kong.


----------



## SearchOfSub

can anyone recommend a power effcient transport that can stream with optical port to connect to mojo..


----------



## deuter

searchofsub said:


> can anyone recommend a power effcient transport that can stream with optical port to connect to mojo..


 
  
  
 The Gen 1 AK100


----------



## x RELIC x

deuter said:


> The Gen 1 AK100




The AK100 can't stream. 

FiiO's upcoming T3 transport seems like it would be perfect, but who knows when it'll be made.


----------



## Traveller

x relic x said:


> Mojo definitely improves the AK240 output IMO/E. You might say..... Sublime, simply sublime...
> ...Sysconcept is the way to go and really not that expensive.


 
 Great news as I own a Mojo, but this hardly helps my decision to add an A&K DAP to my setup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What would be the advantage, if not for inherent SQ? GUI? €2K for GUI?
 On another note, do you feel that TOS is a better connection option over say, coax?


----------



## WCDchee

traveller said:


> Great news as I own a Mojo, but this hardly helps my decision to add an A&K DAP to my setup... :confused_face: What would be the advantage, if not for inherent SQ? GUI? €2K for GUI?
> On another note, do you feel that TOS is a better connection option over say, coax?




The better players usually (note usually) have a better digital section which somehow translates to better sound even as transport, and it can in fact be rather drastic.


----------



## musiclvr

wcdchee said:


> The better players usually (note usually) have a better digital section which somehow translates to better sound even as transport, and it can in fact be rather drastic.



That's good to hear. I am loving my iPhone 6+ as a transport coupled with Onkyo's HF Player. It's really unbelievable. Maybe one day I'll buy a dedicated DAP.


----------



## x RELIC x

traveller said:


> Great news as I own a Mojo, but this hardly helps my decision to add an A&K DAP to my setup... :confused_face: What would be the advantage, if not for inherent SQ? GUI? €2K for GUI?
> On another note, do you feel that TOS is a better connection option over say, coax?




Note that I had the AK240 (purchased used) before I had the Mojo so I didn't choose it just for a transport. :wink_face:

The optical from the AK240 sounds _slightly_ darker/smoother to my ears than the X5/X5ii coaxial to the Mojo. The coaxial is similar to the USB from my MacbookPro. It sounds _slightly_ brighter, and perceptively _slightly_ more dynamic (because of the brightness? Or the day/mood I'm listening?). Rob has repeatedly said that the smoother sound is the better sound if the source is bit perfect, but some days I prefer the _slightly_ brighter/dynamic sound from the FiiO DAPs coaxial output. The AK100 mk2's optical output (which I did purchase strictly as a Mojo transport) on the other hand sounds flat and etched (to me) so I wouldn't just label one type of output as better/worse than the other. It all depends on the source's implementation.

FWIW I also tried a regular stereo interconnect cable from the X5 gen1 and could not _reliably _tell a difference from a 75 Ohm spec coaxial cable, or any difference from the X5ii with the Dyson Audio 75 ohm coaxial cable. I think the cable has a far less effect at these short distances for coaxial.

The differences I note are subtle between the FiiO DAPs and the AK240 so unless doing a side by side comparison I doubt anyone would really note the differences. It really all depends on the noise the transport generates and the quality of the digital out components IMO/E.

Edit: Most of my listening tests were done with the JH Angie, Noble K10 CIEM, or the ETHER C over many hours.


----------



## Traveller

wcdchee said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I would have never posted my question say, 10 years ago, but with DACs like the Mojo that produce their own clock signal and re-clock the audio data, a TOTL "Transport" is a much harder sell. I'm sure there is always room for improvement but the price-to-improvement ratio at this stage in the game is harder to argue...




 p.s. I will say that my LG G4 makes a much better transport than my Notebook(s) due to some form of noise or other that _(despite re-clocking)_ still manages to mess with the source data, mainly in the form of the occasional "click"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So this somewhat goes against my above-logic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That and of course with a mobile phone and (most) Notebooks, you only have the option of USB. It could very well be that Optical / coax makes for a better connection. A DAP like the A&Ks would give you some more options in connectivity...


----------



## x RELIC x

traveller said:


> I would have never posted my question say, 10 years ago, but with DACs like the Mojo that produce their own clock signal and re-clock the audio data, a TOTL "Transport" is a much harder sell. I'm sure there is always room for improvement but the price-to-improvement ratio at this stage in the game is harder to argue...
> 
> p.s. I will say that my LG G4 makes a much better transport than my Notebook(s) due to some form of noise or other that _(despite re-clocking)_ still manages to mess with the source data, mainly in the form of the occasional "click"...  So this somewhat goes against my above-logic...  That and of course with a mobile phone and (most) Notebooks, you only have the option of USB. It could very well be that Optical / coax makes for a better connection. A DAP like the A&Ks would give you some more options in connectivity...




Remember, jitter and clock timing have nothing to do with RF noise and EMI. Quite often the click is computer hardware noise (hard drive access for example) or cel phone signal noise. Optical will likely eliminate the computer environment noise, but even my headphone cable acts like an antennae for cel phone RF/EMI noise when my phone is placed near it.

The AK will only give the option of optical connectivity, unless you are looking at the AK70 which uses USB for digital out.


----------



## x RELIC x

Traveller, I should add a couple of thoughts for your choice in choosing a transport. 

1. The AK240 only gets around 7 hours playback on RBCD quality and around 5 if listening to DSD. The FiiO DAPs get around 25 hours playback time when using coaxial out. I believe the AK240 amp is still active when using optical out as the battery time is consistent with using the headphone out, and the player gets quite warm, unlike the FiiO DAPs using coaxial out. I can't comment on the other AK DAPs, but I know battery life isn't their strong suit (excluding the older AK100, AK120, AK100 mk2).

2. The X5/X5ii have dual mSD slots so storage is much cheaper, when compared to the more expensive AK DAPs with a decent internal storage.

3. The FiiO interface isn't as bad as some may think. I browse by folders and can navigate very quickly with my alphabetical folder structure. The AK DAPs obviously win here with their large screen and modified Android GUI, but the FiiO DAPs are serviceable. Of course there is no Bluetooth, WiFi or DLNA capability with the FiiO DAPs like the AK players.

4. The AK players don't have a 'Play Through Folders' option. I find when using the FiiO DAPs this feature is immensely useful as I can just press play and the songs automatically play tracks from one folder to the next seamlessly, across albums and file formats (folder playback). I can't stress enough how handy this is. With the AK DAPs and long listening sessions I sometimes get annoyed turning on the screen and having to navigate to the next album after being used to the FiiO DAPs.

5. Price differences.

6. Alternate current options... Currently FiiO offers the X7 (which uses swappable amp modules to suit the users preferences) with no amp module and uses Android and a touch screen as well. You can get the am0 module which is basically just a cover for where the amp would normally be. Might be a good option over the AK players as a transport if it's within your budget. You can output coaxial to the Mojo and also have the option to stream Tidal or use DLNA streaming, although you may still hear RF noise from the built in WiFi if it's active. There is also the Onkyo DP-X1 which has basically the same features as the FiiO X7 but uses USB audio out and is a slightly higher price point. Both offer very good alternatives to AK players.

7. Future options... Wait for the FiiO T3 transport which will likely have the same interface features built on Android as the X7 but will have less focus on it's own sound quality output and more focus on being a transport with optical, coaxial, and USB digital out. The T3 will also use two full size SD cards and the projected price is around $200. The problem is they haven't given a timeline on producing it so your guess is as good as mine when we can actually see it. Alternatively John Franks of Chord has mentioned an SD card module (in an interview) to attach to the Mojo. Absolutely no timeline on this either.

Hope this helps.


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> The seller takes a couple of days to process the order but responds to messages fairly quickly <1 Business Day (based on my 2 transactions on eBay). So I think you should be fine.



He did respond and said it was right. He also said spread the word and use promo code "facemelted"


----------



## OmsJtmz32

It is normal to hear noise from the mojo without any input plugged in?


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> Traveller, I should add a couple of thoughts for your choice in choosing a transport.
> 
> 7. Future options... Wait for the FiiO T3 transport which will likely have the same interface features built on Android as the X7 but will have less focus on it's own sound quality output and more focus on being a transport with optical, coaxial, and USB digital out. The T3 will also use two full size SD cards and the projected price is around $200. The problem is they haven't given a timeline on producing it so your guess is as good as mine when we can actually see it. Alternatively John Franks of Chord has mentioned an SD card module (in an interview) to attach to the Mojo. Absolutely no timeline on this either.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks. It is a very nice summary.
Regarding thought N°7; as you already mentionned we just need to be patient and keep crossing our fingers that those items reach production.

IMHO, Chord missed a good opportunety there as well as with casing & connection module.
They did almost a perfect marketing launch doubled with an almost perfect product with Mojo.
But either due to their size or either they didn't expect such success we waited around one year for a 'simple case' & still are waiting for the module.
Please do note that I am not blaming them at all. Furthermore, until now, nobody filled the holes.
Therefore, due to above points as well as the technical difficulties I am not expecting such DAP from them in a near future.
Nevertheless, I will be the first one to be happy if I am wrong.
Rgds.


----------



## miketlse

omsjtmz32 said:


> It is normal to hear noise from the mojo without any input plugged in?


 
  
 just for clarification - do you mean no signal inputs, or power inputs, but the Mojo switched on and you listening through headphones?


----------



## Delayeed

omsjtmz32 said:


> It is normal to hear noise from the mojo without any input plugged in?


 
 The Mojo unit itself hisses, atleast when charging. (NOT through the headphone outs)


----------



## vapman

delayeed said:


> The Mojo unit itself hisses, atleast when charging. (NOT through the headphone outs)


 

 that doesn't sound like something a battery should be doing
 you're sure its not the charger? many usb chargers can make some kind of a whine...


----------



## Mython

delayeed said:


> omsjtmz32 said:
> 
> 
> > It is normal to hear noise from the mojo without any input plugged in?
> ...


 
  
 Please read the section on* 'Batteries & Charging'*, in post #3


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> He did respond and said* it was right.*


 
  
_*Right*_ as in, TRS connector can be used at the DX80 end too?


----------



## warrior1975

traveller said:


> Great news as I own a Mojo, but this hardly helps my decision to add an A&K DAP to my setup... :confused_face: What would be the advantage, if not for inherent SQ? GUI? €2K for GUI?
> On another note, do you feel that TOS is a better connection option over say, coax?


 

What's your budget? I use the Fiio X7 as a transport, along with 2 different cell phones. Lgv10 and S7 edge. All sound great and have excellent UI's, with streaming. Not sure, but maybe one of the Sony daps? The a17? Or the 100? Zx2 is a other good choice, but can be pricey. X7 and zx2 sound very good without mojo as well, I'm the event that you choose not to stack (which I do on occasion).


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> _*Right*_ as in, TRS connector can be used at the DX80 end too?



I told him my setup would be DX80 to Mojo and he said that was the right one.


----------



## x RELIC x

omsjtmz32 said:


> It is normal to hear noise from the mojo without any input plugged in?




There are three things that may be the cause of the noise you hear.

1. Normal whining/hissing from charging.

2. The extremely rare case of hearing like a pink noise hiss through IEMs and from the unit itself externally when powered on and nothing plugged in to any input, including the charging USB input. Usually when connected to the coaxial or optical input the noise remains. Sometimes a tap or two of a volume button silences it briefly and when connected to USB audio input the noise sometimes silences. This noise is easily audible and offensive.

3. Normal noise floor hiss being heard through sensitive IEMs. This shouldn't really sound offensive and I found is a minor hiss that can be heard on many other amps with sensitive IEMs. This noise can not be heard externally from the Mojo where as the other two can.

I had the #2 issue with my very early production Mojo and it needed to go back to Chord for repair as it was a review unit. If your issue is #2 you should return it to your dealer. There was an extremely small batch of very early units that had the #2 issue and I was under the impression Chord fixed the problem. Perhaps you got an older unit, or one slipped through the cracks (if #2 is your issue).


----------



## betula

x relic x said:


> There are three things that may be the cause of the noise you hear.
> 
> 1. Normal whining/hissing from charging.
> 
> ...


 

 Also worth to mention interference. If my phone is closer than 60cm to Mojo, when not playing music, interference noises are coming through.


----------



## x RELIC x

betula said:


> Also worth to mention interference. If my phone is closer than 60cm to Mojo, when not playing music, interference noises are coming through.




That's normal and expected. Cel phones are crazy noisy with powerful celular signals. You'll get noise depending on your network, signal chosen, and distance to your audio device. This is also not limited to the Mojo.


----------



## GhstInTheMachne

louisarmstrong said:


> Anyone tried the top AK players (AK240 or above, particularly if any one has the AK380Cu that's even better) with the Mojo?
> 
> Will the addition of Mojo improve on the already very good sound quality, or deteriorates it?
> 
> ...




I just spent a couple of weeks with an AK380 Cu with Amp Cu. I had the Mojo on hand too to compare. My take away is the AK380 Cu is good, but it is tilted in the 'hifi' direction of sound. The Mojo is far more natural and real sounding, less hi-fi sounding than the AK380 Cu. Don't get me wrong, the AK380 Cu is good, their best to date, I still have my AK120 mk2 for comparison. But the Mojo is in another league IMHO.

My current setup is: Macbook -> Mojo -> KSE1500

For a short optical cable, I am using the Moon Audio optical made for AK players -> Mojo.

I am loving this setup, real high end sound for my ears for a portable system. Here is a shot with the AK120 mk2 -> Mojo -> KSE1500 using the Moon Audio optical cable made for AK -> Mojo:


----------



## OmsJtmz32

Just to clarify, I mean being able to hear through externally and through the headphones out only and the unit isn't charging. Seems like it is the #2 issue and I will need to send it back to Chord.


----------



## Mython

omsjtmz32 said:


> Just to clarify, I mean being able to hear through externally and through the headphones out only and the unit isn't charging. Seems like it is the #2 issue and I will need to send it back to Chord.


 
  
 Thankyou for the clarification.
  
 In that case, I suggest you contact your dealer.


----------



## Traveller

x relic x said:


> @Traveller, I should add a couple of thoughts for your choice in choosing a transport.
> 
> 1. The AK240 only gets around 7 hours playback on RBCD quality and around 5 if listening to DSD. The FiiO DAPs get around 25 hours playback time when using coaxial out. I believe the AK240 amp is still active when using optical out as the battery time is consistent with using the headphone out, and the player gets quite warm, unlike the FiiO DAPs using coaxial out. I can't comment on the other AK DAPs, but I know battery life isn't their strong suit (excluding the older AK100, AK120, AK100 mk2).
> 
> ...


 
  
  


warrior1975 said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Great news as I own a Mojo, but this hardly helps my decision to add an A&K DAP to my setup...
> ...


 
  
 Thanks to you both for your input. It's not so much a question of budget as it is a question of the level of improvement I can expect from a DAP upgrade, _sonically-speaking_. A top UI is important and multiple connection options also a major plus. But before delving deeper into those topics, I need to convince myself that a higher-grade transport _(compared to my Notebook or my Multimedia phone)_ will help a top DAC like the Mojo show its full potential.
  
 I will for sure take your suggestions and do some deeper investigation by researching the appropriate forum threads / reviews etc.
  
 Thank you again for the kind support


----------



## warrior1975

Well, I have a hard time discerning between my 2 phones, Fiio X7 and Fiio X3 when using them as sources. I've read some complain about changes from their source, so basically what we all say means nothing!! Best of luck in your search. If you don't have golden ears, probably won't matter much.


----------



## x RELIC x

traveller said:


> Thanks to you both for your input. It's not so much a question of budget as it is a question of the level of improvement I can expect from a DAP upgrade, _sonically-speaking_. A top UI is important and multiple connection options also a major plus. But before delving deeper into those topics, I need to convince myself that a higher-grade transport _(compared to my Notebook or my Multimedia phone)_ will help a top DAC like the Mojo show its full potential.
> 
> I will for sure take your suggestions and do some deeper investigation by researching the appropriate forum threads / reviews etc.
> 
> Thank you again for the kind support




Good Luck! 

FWIW I also have a hard time discerning from one source to the other with the Mojo (as I mentioned earlier). If the source's digital out is capable and the files are sent bit perfect to the Mojo then the other factors like GUI and storage space are much more important IMO.


----------



## warrior1975

Seems like Apple would be ideal choice, especially since they have a great UI. I should order a cck and try it. I love apple UI.


----------



## Mython

warrior1975 said:


> Seems like Apple would be ideal choice, especially since they have a great UI. I should order a cck and try it. I love apple UI.


 
  
  
 Pros & cons...
  
  

CCK is an unreliable nuisance.
  

Lack of memory expansion limits ALAC library size


----------



## EagleWings

warrior1975 said:


> Seems like Apple would be ideal choice, especially since they have a great UI. I should order a cck and try it. I love apple UI.




What spoils the experience of the otherwise great UI, is the UI of many of the music apps. The apps are either confusing or too minimalistic or is not intuitive enough. I haven't found one app that seems to hit the sweet spot. Not that I've tried all the music apps out there.


----------



## jmills8

eaglewings said:


> What spoils the experience of the otherwise great UI, is the UI of many of the music apps. The apps are either confusing or too minimalistic or is not intuitive enough. I haven't found one app that seems to hit the sweet spot. Not that I've tried all the music apps out there.


 I agree but I dettled with N7 Player and it sounds good and not difficult to use.


----------



## brent75

eaglewings said:


> What spoils the experience of the otherwise great UI, is the UI of many of the music apps. The apps are either confusing or too minimalistic or is not intuitive enough. I haven't found one app that seems to hit the sweet spot. Not that I've tried all the music apps out there.


 
 Did you try Korg's iAudioGate?
  
 It hits the sweet spot for me.


----------



## kimD

brent75 said:


> Did you try Korg's iAudioGate?
> 
> It hits the sweet spot for me.




Yes love it long ago


----------



## canali

brent75 said:


> Did you try Korg's iAudioGate?
> 
> It hits the sweet spot for me.


 
  
 sorry to sound naive, but how does this differ from, say, the onkyo hf player app from the apple store?
  
 i have an ipod touch for my flac/itunes and now tidal hifi (for tidal i'm trying out sennheiser's captune)
  
 still also trying to find a good mgmt system for my windows laptop,too.
 (mostly tidal but will start to buy from the pono store)


----------



## brent75

canali said:


> sorry to sound naive, but how does this differ from, say, the onkyo hf player app from the apple store?
> 
> i have an ipod touch for my flac/itunes and now tidal hifi (for tidal i'm trying out sennheiser's captune)
> 
> ...


 
 FYI - iAudioGate is also available via the App Store. It's an app just like Onkyo's HF (I have both).
  
 I don't think there's any sound difference. I just much prefer the UI and visual layout, and to me it seems more stable (in that I seem to have less cut-outs from the Lightning route to randomly playing through the internal phone speaker).


----------



## LouisArmstrong

bengkia369 said:


> sublime!


 

 Sublime. Simply sublime.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

ghstinthemachne said:


> I just spent a couple of weeks with an AK380 Cu with Amp Cu. I had the Mojo on hand too to compare. My take away is the AK380 Cu is good, but it is tilted in the 'hifi' direction of sound. The Mojo is far more natural and real sounding, less hi-fi sounding than the AK380 Cu. Don't get me wrong, the AK380 Cu is good, their best to date, I still have my AK120 mk2 for comparison. But the Mojo is in another league IMHO.
> 
> My current setup is: Macbook -> Mojo -> KSE1500
> 
> ...


 

 Nice. Really nice. So the D/A function of the KSE1500 unit becomes obsolete in this case? Have you tried it with K10 or Layla?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

eaglewings said:


> What spoils the experience of the otherwise great UI, is the UI of many of the music apps. The apps are either confusing or too minimalistic or is not intuitive enough. I haven't found one app that seems to hit the sweet spot. Not that I've tried all the music apps out there.


 

 Isn't there a cable which lets you connect your iPhone to the Mojo directly WIHTOUT the CCK? I'd like to have the Mojo if there is one.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Isn't there a cable which lets you connect your iPhone to the Mojo directly WIHTOUT the CCK? I'd like to have the Mojo if there is one.




Lavricables (best bet)

L19 (relibility?)

No Name (good reports in this thread)


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> Lavricables (best bet)
> 
> L19 (relibility?)
> 
> No Name (good reports in this thread)


 
 relic...when the new back plate attachment is released i presume these
 cables you suggested above will be be usable....?
 or will theybe made redundant so only the cck is needed?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Wow no offence but that "attachment" looks really ugly lol.


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> Wow no offence but that "attachment" looks really ugly lol.


Use it, dont look.


----------



## canali

louisarmstrong said:


> Wow no offence but that "attachment" looks really ugly lol.


 
 just a prototype i believe...not the finished product...but the concept is there.
  
 i think a nice looking, small camera pouch might be the best thing to carry around a brick of 
 the mojo with some other device..have room for iems, keys etc....going to look more
 into that....i guess a audiophile's 'man bag' lol


----------



## LouisArmstrong

jmills8 said:


> Use it, dont look.


 

 The person who posted the attachment is "Canali", the name of a brand which makes the best suits in the world (literally, together with maybe two or three others), and such thing coming from him is particularly hilarious. I wouldn't be carrying that setup if I were wearing a Canali suit.


----------



## warrior1975

mython said:


> Pros & cons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed. For me though, ipod is enough storage for otg. I'm not fanatical and need thousands of songs with me at all times. If I need that much extra, I have my other daps. Ipod might even be a great idea for my walking and gym times.

What about the Lavricable? That seems (the key word) to work ok, correct?


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> The person who posted the attachment is "Canali", the name of a brand which makes the best suits in the world (literally, together with maybe two or three others), and such thing coming from him is particularly hilarious. I wouldn't be carrying that setup if I were wearing a Canali suit.


 Ha or put in pocket.


----------



## warrior1975

louisarmstrong said:


> Wow no offence but that "attachment" looks really ugly lol.




The SD card module from Chord?


----------



## EagleWings

jmills8 said:


> I agree but I dettled with N7 Player and it sounds good and not difficult to use.


 
  


brent75 said:


> Did you try Korg's iAudioGate?
> 
> It hits the sweet spot for me.


 
  
 Thanks guys. Will try those apps..


----------



## canali

louisarmstrong said:


> The person who posted the attachment is "Canali", the name of a brand which makes the best suits in the world (literally, together with maybe two or three others), and such thing coming from him is particularly hilarious. I wouldn't be carrying that setup if I were wearing a Canali suit.


 
  
 here you go bud...stylin' bag from burberry. ...a men's satchel, too.
 https://ca.burberry.com/mens-bags/
 CANALI, ZEGNA, VESTIMENTA ALL BE DAMNED
 my gawd!!!.....and hell, it's only UK800


----------



## EagleWings

canali said:


> relic...when the new back plate attachment is released i presume these
> cables you suggested above will be be usable....?
> or will theybe made redundant so only the cck is needed?


 
  
 Hope relic won't mind if I answer this.. Yes, you are right. It will work only with the CCK. 
  
 http://www.modernhifi.de/chord-mojo-zubehoer/
   
 Quote:


louisarmstrong said:


> Wow no offence but that "attachment" looks really ugly lol.


 
  
 If I have to guess, that must have been a prototype. Check out the pics from the above link, which I think is how the final product will look like..


----------



## warrior1975

Anyone have this weird issue? Using line out or just increasing volume on mojo, if it's too loud the amp I attached distorts. If I set line out in mojo to Headstage Arrow 5tx or Creative E5, with volume not loud on the amp, I get crackling or popping sounds. If I lower volume on mojo, no noise. 

Very weird. Too many volts for those amps? Haven't tried my Cayin C5 yet.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Does anyone know if these options should be checked under sound properties in windows? It says here

Encoded Formats

Which of the following formats is your digital reciever able to decode?

DTS Audio
Dolby Digital
Microsoft WMA Pro Audio


Do I leave the three option settings checked or unchecked? DTS Audio and Dolby Digital was checked by default.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## esm87

Is UAPP the only app to stream Tidal hifi?


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> relic...when the new back plate attachment is released i presume these
> cables you suggested above will be be usable....?
> or will theybe made redundant so only the cck is needed?




Most would find the extender accessory unnecessary if using an aftermarket cable like the one offered by Lavricables. The extender accessory, however, is also supposed to come with a USB OTG cable and it may make stacking better (ergonomically) for some. I really can't say if it will work with other aftermarket cables or not as I haven't tried one. Looking at it, it seems that it wouldn't work to me given the extra length it adds, but I really don't know.

Btw, the add on looks much better now from the prototype as seen in EagleWings link:


----------



## simonm

esm87 said:


> Is UAPP the only app to stream Tidal hifi?


 

 You mean apart from the Tidal app?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

One last thing before I purchase MOJO: does it work with MOOV (both iOS and Android)?


----------



## noobandroid

louisarmstrong said:


> One last thing before I purchase MOJO: does it work with MOOV (both iOS and Android)?



what is moov?


----------



## EagleWings

Out of curiosity, do the Android based AK players output bit-perfect through optical? I am asking because, I've read that the Android OS up-samples the data. Or does the up-sampling take place only if the digital output is through USB?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## EagleWings

louisarmstrong said:


> One last thing before I purchase MOJO: does it work with MOOV (both iOS and Android)?


 
  
 Sorry. Unable to test it for iOS with my iPhone as the app seems to be available only for the HongKong region.
   
 Quote:


noobandroid said:


> what is moov?


 
  
 Based on a quick read, it is a library of therapeutical music. https://itunes.apple.com/hk/app/moov/id436310157?mt=8


----------



## esm87

simonm said:


> You mean apart from the Tidal app?


ye. If I use the Tidal app then the mojo still upsamples the music to android or use my phones DAC etc however it works. It gives me a blue colour globe. If i use UAPP it gives me a red globe. Does onkyo, N7 etc also give me access to Tidal where it doesn't upsample the music?


----------



## x RELIC x

eaglewings said:


> Out of curiosity, do the Android based AK players output bit-perfect through optical? I am asking because, I've read that the Android OS up-samples the data. Or does the up-sampling take place only if the digital output is through USB?
> 
> Thanks!




The AK players I have output bit perfect over optical, but convert DSD to 176.4 PCM (if that actually matters to you).


----------



## kimD

x relic x said:


> Most would find the extender accessory unnecessary if using an aftermarket cable like the one offered by Lavricables. The extender accessory, however, is also supposed to come with a USB OTG cable and it may make stacking better (ergonomically) for some. I really can't say if it will work with other aftermarket cables or not as I haven't tried one. Looking at it, it seems that it wouldn't work to me given the extra length it adds, but I really don't know.
> 
> Btw, the add on looks much better now from the prototype as seen in EagleWings link:




What is that for extender?
Never seen before, where did you get it?
Come with extra battery?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> ye. If I use the Tidal app then *the mojo still upsamples the music* to android or use my phones DAC etc however it works. It gives me a blue colour globe. If i use UAPP it gives me a red globe. Does onkyo, N7 etc also give me access to Tidal where it doesn't upsample the music?




The sampling rate ball on the Mojo only indicates what sampling rate it is receiving, not what it is up sampling to. The Mojo, with the WTA filter Rob has spent so long working on, has much more processing power and up sampling capability than any mobile device, which is why Rob says you should not up sample from the source. There is a lot of information in the third post regarding this.


----------



## kimD

I just hope mojo has adapter for 2.5mm balanced output wow


----------



## x RELIC x

kimd said:


> What is that for extender?
> Never seen before, where did you get it?
> Come with extra battery?




It's an add on accessory to 'swallow' the official Apple CCK required to extract an audio signal from Apple IOS devices. There is no extra battery and has no other function. There is more information in the 4th post of this thread in the 'Forthcoming add-on module' section.

I don't have this, I was linking pictures to a link provided by member EagleWings.


----------



## kimD

x relic x said:


> It's an add on accessory to 'swallow' the official Apple CCK required to extract an audio signal from Apple IOS devices. There is no extra battery and has no other function. There is more information in the 4th post of this thread in the 'Forthcoming add-on module' section.
> 
> I don't have this, I was linking pictures to a link provided by member EagleWings.




Thanks for the clarification


----------



## x RELIC x

kimd said:


> Thanks for the clarification








kimd said:


> I just hope mojo has adapter for 2.5mm balanced output wow




There is a lot of information in the third post as to why they don't use a balanced output on the Mojo.


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> The sampling rate ball on the Mojo only indicates what sampling rate it is receiving, not what it is up sampling to. The Mojo, with the WTA filter Rob has spent so long working on, has much more processing power and up sampling capability than any mobile device, which is why Rob says you should not up sample from the source. There is a lot of information in the third post regarding this.


so if I used mojo direct through the Tidal app out of my phone, the SQ will still be great regardless?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> so if I used mojo direct through the Tidal app out of my phone, the SQ will still be great regardless?




Sure, why not. I see it as this... If you want the ULTIMATE SQ that the Mojo has to offer then sending a bit perfect signal will be the best choice. If you can't do that then the Mojo _won't _completely disintegrate and output crap audio.


----------



## Robert777

torq said:


> I think the only thing I've heard that's genuinely competitive, albeit different in presentation, around that price is Schiit's Multibit Bifrost.
> 
> The Mojo punches well above it's weight in my opinion; I found it better than the Gustard X20u, the Rega DAC and while I'm not sure it's "better", preferred it to the Mytek Stereo 192.
> 
> I have a MHDT Stockholm v2 which, again, while not necessarily "better" is comparable if different, and does have a very pleasing and musical presentation, but you're up closer to $1000 again there.


 
 Hi,
  
 Sorry to revive an old post but I am considering purchasing either the Mojo, X20u or Bifrost multibit and I was wondering if you could elaborate on your thoughts about the Gustard DAC?
  
 Cheers.


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Sure, why not. I see it as this... If you want the ULTIMATE SQ that the Mojo has to offer then sending a bit perfect signal will be the best choice. If you can't do that then the Mojo _won't _completely disintegrate and output crap audio.


playing music direct through Tidal app will be considered bit perfect ye?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> playing music direct through Tidal app will be considered bit perfect ye?




Just to begin, Tidal and Tidal HiFi are both 16/44.1 (one is lossy and the other is lossless). If the Mojo sampling rate indicator is red then it's bit perfect. If not then the phone is upsampling. IOS will be 44.1 and not up sampled. Android up samples audio output to 24/192 so using the 'UAPP' app will correct for this. I don't use Android so I can't help with the configuration.

Some more info in this post:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14595#post_12456652


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Just to begin, Tidal and Tidal HiFi are both 16/44.1 (one is lossy and the other is lossless). If the Mojo sampling rate indicator is red then it's bit perfect. If not then the phone is upsampling. IOS will be 44.1 and not up sampled. Android up samples audio output to 24/192 so using the 'UAPP' app will correct for this. I don't use Android so I can't help with the configuration.
> 
> Some more info in this post:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14595#post_12456652


its a shame you have to go through uapp to get a bit perfect signal to get the benefits when using android. Ohwell


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Same thing for Moov?


----------



## GhstInTheMachne

louisarmstrong said:


> Nice. Really nice. So the D/A function of the KSE1500 unit becomes obsolete in this case? Have you tried it with K10 or Layla?




The D/A function is not used because the Mojo D/A is superior to the D/A in the KSE1500. The only other IEMs I have are Sure SE846 and Sennhieser IE800.


----------



## silvrr

warrior1975 said:


> Anyone have this weird issue? Using line out or just increasing volume on mojo, if it's too loud the amp I attached distorts. If I set line out in mojo to Headstage Arrow 5tx or Creative E5, with volume not loud on the amp, I get crackling or popping sounds. If I lower volume on mojo, no noise.
> 
> Very weird. Too many volts for those amps? Haven't tried my Cayin C5 yet.




I would have to look up the voltage supplies from the line out setting but 3v comes to mind. A lot of electronics like a 2v input max. The distortion you are hearing may be the input clipping. Read the third post, iirc there is a certain number of clicks to get down to a 2v output.


----------



## miketlse

silvrr said:


> I would have to look up the voltage supplies from the line out setting but 3v comes to mind. A lot of electronics like a 2v input max. The distortion you are hearing may be the input clipping. Read the third post, iirc there is a certain number of clicks to get down to a 2v output.


 
  
Deleted link


----------



## x RELIC x

4 clicks down to get 1.9V. 

Keep in mind that this volume will now be remembered (unlike setting the 3V line level mode), so check your volume before plugging headphones/IEMs after setting this volume.


----------



## Mython

Thankyou for all your help in this thread, _*x RELIC x*_ - it does not go unnoticed


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Thankyou for all your help in this thread, _*x RELIC x*_ - it does not *go unnoticed *


 
  
 Sorry Mython, *I never noticed!   *




  
 Hopefully my random gifs go equally unnoticed?


----------



## Mython




----------



## EagleWings

x relic x said:


> The AK players I have output bit perfect over optical, but convert DSD to 176.4 PCM (if that actually matters to you).


 
  
 Thanks. Then it appears to be a dumb move by AK to ditch optical on the AK70, as the device seems not capable of out-putting bit-perfect through USB.


----------



## Torq

robert777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to revive an old post but I am considering purchasing either the Mojo, X20u or Bifrost multibit and I was wondering if you could elaborate on your thoughts about the Gustard DAC?
> 
> Cheers.


 
  
 I'm going from memory, but the X20u was something I really didn't care for at all.
  
 The X20u came across as "hyper-detailed", which was quite artificial and didn't render as much _actual _detail as either Mojo or Bifrost.  Tonally the Mojo is purer, though it has a slightly richer bottom end and not quite such scintillating highs, but again that effect didn't seem real on the X20u (it wasn't present on other high-end DACs with the same music).  It also images better, has a more realistic portrayal of timbre, projects voices in a very lifelike manner and was musically involving in a way that the X20u simply wasn't.
  
 The Gustard got tiring to listen to very quickly with female vocals, failed to engage me with some of my favorite tracks, and just left me cold in general.
  
 One thing I _do _remember when I first heard the X20u was thinking "Now I see why every time I read about this thing, it's from an owner that's just bought it and is already modifying it".
  
 That Mojo is cheaper, smaller, more flexible, portable if you need it and sounds better, for me, across the board makes it hard for me to think well of the X20u.
  
 But the only way you'll know if it's for you is to audition it.  Lots of people love it.  I'm just not one of them.


----------



## EagleWings

I started a project to try and build a part to hold both my Fiio X3ii and Mojo, in a side by side fashion, as I am not a fan of stacking. The final part I was trying to design, would hold both the devices in tact and, the entire unit could be handled as a single device like a tablet or a portable gaming console. 
  
 This is my project: https://www.you3dit.com/projects/base-plate-for-chord-mojo-and-fiio-x3ii
  
 Here is the schematic:
   
  
 I couldn't see through the end of the project because, the Fabrication/Laser Cutting process is pretty expensive. I even got the 3D model designed. I can't upload the *.STL* file as the site doesn't allow/support it. PM me if you are interested in this and need the *.*_*STL*_ file. The part could work with a X5ii too.
  
 Since I couldn't get that done, I put together something similar out of lego blocks. I will be shortening the cable by an inch or 2, so that it does not form an arch.


----------



## EagleWings

64-Audio now has Chord Mojo for sale on its website. Mojo is going places...


----------



## x RELIC x

eaglewings said:


> 64-Audio now has Chord Mojo for sale on their website. Mojo is going places...




Given Chord's pedigree vs 64 Audio's I'd say 64 Audio is going places. Both are fine companies, but Chord is thought of as the higher end first. Nice to see a 'church group singer' IEM company being able to offer more variety, and of course the ADEL tech is supposed to be incredible for our hearing safety. Seems like a great match. I'd love to hear some 64 Audio offerings as I've been following them for quite a while.


----------



## TheTrace

x relic x said:


> Lavricables (best bet)
> 
> L19 (relibility?)
> 
> No Name (good reports in this thread)


I can't attest for the L19, because I've never owned that cable. 

Lavricables however I cannot recommend either. I'm unsure if the design works better with Hugo than Mojo, but with my iPhone 5s I've had numerous problems getting the phone and mojo to recognize one another. If you can get it to work after fiddling with it enough it works great and doesn't drop the connection. The problem is just getting there. 

He is a friendly seller who is willing to comply with accommodate your needs, that being said I'm on my third cable from him and I have the same problems as the first, it works at random. I've tried experimenting to find rhyme or reason for this over the course of a month with three of the same cables and I could not. 

I've issued a return of the 2 Lavricable cables I still have on hand and am awaiting the Penon audio cable. I really hope the reviews about it hold true after the experiences with this and the apple CCK. Christ.


----------



## Robert777

torq said:


> I'm going from memory, but the X20u was something I really didn't care for at all.
> 
> The X20u came across as "hyper-detailed", which was quite artificial and didn't render as much _actual _detail as either Mojo or Bifrost.  Tonally the Mojo is purer, though it has a slightly richer bottom end and not quite such scintillating highs, but again that effect didn't seem real on the X20u (it wasn't present on other high-end DACs with the same music).  It also images better, has a more realistic portrayal of timbre, projects voices in a very lifelike manner and was musically involving in a way that the X20u simply wasn't.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for your input. This is good stuff and very much appreciated.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Starcruncher

thetrace said:


> I can't attest for the L19, because I've never owned that cable.
> 
> Lavricables however I cannot recommend either. I'm unsure if the design works better with Hugo than Mojo, but with my iPhone 5s I've had numerous problems getting the phone and mojo to recognize one another. If you can get it to work after fiddling with it enough it works great and doesn't drop the connection. The problem is just getting there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1 for the Penon cable. It simply works, sounds good, and is constructed very nicely. Imagining (hoping) that it will last a long time. I'm not particularly hard on my gear though. Expensive, but for the convenience, totally worth it.


----------



## scarfacegt

Going to pick up my mojo today at the post office  im looking forward to try it.Im no audiophile expert,and dont have golden ears.Just an normal person who like good sound  Over the years i have tried some hifi products that are praised in the press,and that should make different in the sound.But many times i have not heard any differences in the sound.Like hd sound.Have downloaded some music from hdtra cks.But have hard time hearing differences from tidal hifi.So im exiting to hear what the mojo can do,or if it just another products thats not really make any differences


----------



## miketlse

scarfacegt said:


> Going to pick up my mojo today at the post office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Today is your last few hours BM (Before Mojo), but a whole new music experience awaits.
  
 When i was researching the mojo, one of my criteria was that it must be able to handle HD music, because that was the only way to experience really good music.
  
 what did I discover? That Mojo reveals so much previously hidden detail in rips of standard CDs, that I no longer cast my eyes in the direction of HD music. My advice is to relisten to all your old CDs, and you will learn to love the music again. Also follow some of the links on  http://www.head-fi.org/t/802832/mojos-greatest-hits , plus search out forums like Steve Hoffmanns, where mastering quality is discussed. There are plenty of enthusiasts, who post about whether reissues of old classic albums are produced from the original master tapes, or from a copy of a copy of a copy of a copy of the original master tapes - there are a lot of good CDs available for not much money, but I want to target the best mastered versions, and not waste money on copies of copies of copies......
  
 but the big test will be whether you can contain your joy long enough, to not post immediately tonight how much you enjoy the Mojo. it is a stern test, and not many people can restrain themselves for long.


----------



## GreenBow

scarfacegt said:


> Going to pick up my mojo today at the post office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Go bitperfect. It makes all the difference.


----------



## scarfacegt

Bitperfect?  Can you explain a littlebit?   Im going to use it with pioneer xdp 100r for most of the time.I think the ipod touch 6 gen will be connected to the oppo ha2 (if im nott going to sell it though)


----------



## scarfacegt

Thanks for the answer.Cant wait to picjup the mojo today.Are a little tired today,so havent got out of the sofa yet.Lol    Need some coffe first  How long must i charge the battery before i can use it for the first time?   And,this is probably a stupid question.But it looks like mojo has lipo battery.In the rc car world,lipo batterys are very dangerous ( regards to fire).Do you/or others know how the lipo battery on the mojo is?


----------



## jarnopp

Charge it until the tiny white light under the charging port goes off. Could be up to 10 hours but probably will be closer to 4 only. I'm pretty sure the battery is safe. My Mojo has never burst into flame and I haven't heard of any doing so. Enjoy!


----------



## miketlse

scarfacegt said:


> Thanks for the answer.Cant wait to picjup the mojo today.Are a little tired today,so havent got out of the sofa yet.Lol    Need some coffe first  How long must i charge the battery before i can use it for the first time?   And,this is probably a stupid question.But it looks like mojo has lipo battery.In the rc car world,lipo batterys are very dangerous ( regards to fire).Do you/or others know how the lipo battery on the mojo is?


 
  
_The battery has 3 thermal cutout switches, to prevent overheating - and it is designed to work up to 150C. i have not seen any reports of the batteries catching fire._
  
 From the third post:
  
*Please note:* _Instructions advise charging a *brand-new* Mojo for *10 hours* before using, but actually, it is *only necessary to charge until the tiny white charging LED goes out*. With most brand-new Mojos, this will be around half that. Just trust what the charging LED tells you._


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> I started a project to try and build a part to hold both my Fiio X3ii and Mojo, in a side by side fashion, as I am not a fan of stacking. The final part I was trying to design, would hold both the devices in tact and, the entire unit could be handled as a single device like a tablet or a portable gaming console.
> 
> This is my project: https://www.you3dit.com/projects/base-plate-for-chord-mojo-and-fiio-x3ii
> 
> ...


 
  
 You have the solid model prepared. Why don't you consider getting a case 3D printed? There are supposed to be many 3D printing shops, for DIY fans.


----------



## EagleWings

miketlse said:


> You have the solid model prepared. Why don't you consider getting a case 3D printed? There are supposed to be many 3D printing shops, for DIY fans.


 
  
 I was told that the flat plate will warp in the 3-D printer. Not sure what that means exactly, but it sounds like it wouldn't end up being like how I want it. So a senior member has recommended laser-cut acrylic or wood. I am yet to receive a quote on that. But based on what I have gathered, it is not going to be cheap either.


----------



## lurk

anyone using this for their mojo stack?
 https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


----------



## corius

x relic x said:


> Lavricables (best bet)
> 
> L19 (relibility?)
> 
> No Name (good reports in this thread)


 
 HI,
  
 I have the L19, and my one is not reliable.
  
 It cuts out occasionally, and the large plastic shell at the iPhone end separated revealing the PCB. It's fairly complex (double sided PCB with 3 or 4 chips and passive components).
  
 I've gone back to using the CCK and had no troubles.


----------



## normanl

Can you please show me the link where you purchased the cable. Thanks.


----------



## Mython

Lots of info on cable options, in post #3


----------



## normanl

eaglewings said:


> I started a project to try and build a part to hold both my Fiio X3ii and Mojo, in a side by side fashion, as I am not a fan of stacking. The final part I was trying to design, would hold both the devices in tact and, the entire unit could be handled as a single device like a tablet or a portable gaming console.
> 
> This is my project: https://www.you3dit.com/projects/base-plate-for-chord-mojo-and-fiio-x3ii
> 
> ...


 

 Can you please show me the cable name/number and the link where you purchase the cable. Thanks.


----------



## betula

eaglewings said:


> I started a project to try and build a part to hold both my Fiio X3ii and Mojo, in a side by side fashion, as I am not a fan of stacking. The final part I was trying to design, would hold both the devices in tact and, the entire unit could be handled as a single device like a tablet or a portable gaming console.
> 
> This is my project: https://www.you3dit.com/projects/base-plate-for-chord-mojo-and-fiio-x3ii
> 
> ...


 

 This is an honest and respectful online community, where people do not start to laugh at a DAC and player attached to Lego components by a rubber band, but see the potential in it. I am happy to be part of such community.


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## EagleWings

lurk said:


> anyone using this for their mojo stack?
> https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/


 
  
That is a stereo cable that is used for analog signals. It wont work if you are planning on connecting a DAP to a Mojo. You need a Co-Axial cable to stack with a DAP.
  
*EDIT:* 
If you are referring to stacking Mojo with a DAP, then my above answer applies.
 But if you are asking if you can use that JDSLabs cable to connect Mojo through Line-Out to an Amp, then yes, it looks like it will work. But I will leave it to someone who has tested the cable to answer that question..
  
*EDIT 2: *
 Apparently that cable can be used for connecting a DAP to a Mojo. See these posts:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/19860#post_12717067
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/19860#post_12717178


----------



## normanl

eaglewings said:


> I started a project to try and build a part to hold both my Fiio X3ii and Mojo, in a side by side fashion, as I am not a fan of stacking. The final part I was trying to design, would hold both the devices in tact and, the entire unit could be handled as a single device like a tablet or a portable gaming console.
> 
> This is my project: https://www.you3dit.com/projects/base-plate-for-chord-mojo-and-fiio-x3ii
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the cable information and link. By the way, what is the length of your cable? and what will be the optimal cable length  if two units are placed side by side?


----------



## rwelles

I've been using the Lavricable for several months now. Overall, it is very reliable. The main problem I have is the USB input on the Mojo, which is VERY sensitive to any type of movement.


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone have the fostex-th600 paired with mojo? Does mojo power it well in synergy, does it have enough juice to get thr best out of th600.? For electronic music and old and modern pop is it a good combo? Mainly I'm looking for clarity and resolution


----------



## warrior1975

I use it with my th900 and absolutely love it. Best it's ever sounded. Not exactly what you were looking for but close. Especially with those genres.


----------



## NaiveSound

I wonder just how close th600 is to th900 and if th600 in general is a good pair with mojo.


----------



## EagleWings

Not meaning to take the thread off-topic, but since we are in the business of seeking quality audio, I thought this is something that might be worth knowing/sharing:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/782131/why-high-res-audio-is-bad-for-music-take-2#post_11943784


----------



## noobandroid

lurk said:


> anyone using this for their mojo stack?
> https://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/



depending on your dap, it might work. for first gen fiio x players, it could, but for my x5ii it wont, it needs trrs to mono


----------



## noobandroid

eaglewings said:


> Not meaning to take the thread off-topic, but since we are in the business of seeking quality audio, I thought this is something that might be worth knowing/sharing:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/782131/why-high-res-audio-is-bad-for-music-take-2#post_11943784



I've not been a fan of high res audio myself, couldn't determine much exponential difference


----------



## EagleWings

normanl said:


> Thanks for the cable information and link. By the way, what is the length of your cable? and what will be the optimal cable length  if two units are placed side by side?


 
  
 The cable from one pin to another measures 5.25". In my setup, the 2 ports are 3" apart, so I'd say around 3" - 3.25". 
  

  

  
 You may want to be clear with the seller about describing the length. I requested for 3", and the seller thought I wanted just the cable part 3" long.


----------



## rcoleman1

eaglewings said:


> Not meaning to take the thread off-topic, but since we are in the business of seeking quality audio, I thought this is something that might be worth knowing/sharing:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/782131/why-high-res-audio-is-bad-for-music-take-2#post_11943784


 
  
 Interesting. Like opening a can of worms. To each his own...I just want my music to sound good.


----------



## EagleWings

noobandroid said:


> depending on your dap, it might work. for first gen fiio x players, it could, but for my x5ii it wont, it needs trrs to mono


 
  
Unfortunately it wont work with the 1st Gen Fiio DAPs either, as it is a stereo cable and not a coaxial cable. Stereo cables carry analog signals and coax cables carry digital signals. A coax cable that size would be lovely though.
  
 Sorry for calling your statement wrong. Just learnt in the post below that the stereo cable can still be used for digital connection.


----------



## x RELIC x

eaglewings said:


> Unfortunately it wont work with the 1st Gen Fiio DAPs either, as it is a stereo cable and not a coaxial cable. Stereo cables carry analog signals and coax cables carry digital signals. A coax cable that size would be lovely though.




False. There is no differentiation between digital voltage and analogue voltage besides one being sampled and one being continuous, and amplitude (The definition of digital is Sampled Data vs Continuous data for analogue). The wire doesn't care what label we put on the voltage. I've used a regular stereo interconnect from the 1st gen X5 to the Mojo and it works fine. I also can't reliably hear any difference between this and a 'proper' coaxial cable. The copper wire doesn't care if it's an analogue voltage or a sampled digital voltage. It will still pass along the signal. The difference is in the _shielding and cable resistance_. This will affect noise and ringing, especially at longer lengths, _but at these short lengths the audible difference is zero to my ears_. Of course others may hear a difference, but if going on the cheap _*it will and does work*_. Also, many iBasso owners have reported this to work as well.




Spoiler: X5 gen1 working just fine with a stereo interconnect


----------



## EagleWings

x relic x said:


> False. There is no differentiation between digital voltage and analogue voltage besides one being sampled and one being continuous, and amplitude (The definition of digital is Sampled Data vs Continuous data for analogue). The wire doesn't care what label we put on the voltage. I've used a regular stereo interconnect from the 1st gen X5 to the Mojo and it works fine. I also can't reliably hear any difference between this and a 'proper' coaxial cable. The copper wire doesn't care if it's an analogue voltage or a sampled digital voltage. It will still pass along the signal. The difference is in the _shielding and cable resistance_. This will affect noise and ringing, especially at longer lengths, _but at these short lengths the audible difference is zero to my ears_. Of course others may hear a difference, but if going on the cheap _*it will and does work*_. Also, many iBasso owners have reported this to work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My apologies for the misinformation. I will edit my post. And thanks for sharing this.


----------



## x RELIC x

eaglewings said:


> My apologies for the misinformation. I will edit my post. And thanks for sharing this.




I understand the confusion. No worries, it's a common misconception. The coaxial cable was developed specifically for extremely long lengths (like miles), and to be shielded from powerful EMI/RF, but audio seems to be more susceptible to longer length signals so it's often used even for 3' runs. These short lengths being used with the Mojo, without the proper resistance and shielding, don't seem to be affected audibly, although there may be measurable differences. I just can't hear them. YMMV, so the best advice I can give is to try it vs a 75 Ohm S/PDiF coaxial cable yourself.


----------



## normanl

x relic x said:


> False. There is no differentiation between digital voltage and analogue voltage besides one being sampled and one being continuous, and amplitude (The definition of digital is Sampled Data vs Continuous data for analogue). The wire doesn't care what label we put on the voltage. I've used a regular stereo interconnect from the 1st gen X5 to the Mojo and it works fine. I also can't reliably hear any difference between this and a 'proper' coaxial cable. The copper wire doesn't care if it's an analogue voltage or a sampled digital voltage. It will still pass along the signal. The difference is in the _shielding and cable resistance_. This will affect noise and ringing, especially at longer lengths, _but at these short lengths the audible difference is zero to my ears_. Of course others may hear a difference, but if going on the cheap _*it will and does work*_. Also, many iBasso owners have reported this to work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Do I have to use cable with TRS on both plugs or with TRS on one plug and TRRS on another plug?


----------



## x RELIC x

normanl said:


> Do I have to use cable with TRS on both plugs or with TRS on one plug and TRRS on another plug?




You only need a custom TRRS to TS/TRS cable if your DAP has a shared coaxial/line-out jack like the FiiO X3ii/X5ii/X7. If getting a custom cable just tell them what devices you are connecting and they should give you what you need. If not, don't use that cable maker. What DAP do you have?


----------



## kimtaewan92

To all Onkyo DP-X1 users, how do you stack mojo with DP-X1 and how do you carry them around during portable use?
 I looked over everything (budget-friendly options) from 3M Double Lock, rubber bands, pelican case, other cases on the 3rd post and searched posts, but I can't really find one good method...


----------



## normanl

x relic x said:


> You only need a custom TRRS to TS/TRS cable if your DAP has a shared coaxial/line-out jack like the FiiO X3ii/X5ii/X7. If getting a custom cable just tell them what devices you are connecting and they should give you what you need. If not, don't use that cable maker. What DAP do you have?


 

 I'm going to buy Fiio X3ii as the transport. Do I connect TRRS plug to Fiio X3ii or to Mojo? By the way, I have a cable with TRS plugs on both ends. Will it work to connect  FiiO to Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

normanl said:


> I'm going to buy Fiio X3ii as the transport. Do I connect TRRS plug to Fiio X3ii or to Mojo? By the way, I have a cable with TRS plugs on both ends. Will it work to connect  FiiO to Mojo?




As I've tried to explain, you need to connect the TRRS to the X3ii because the X3ii/X5ii/X7 share the coaxial out with line-out. Mojo's end is TS. The ONLY time you can get away with using a regular TRS interconnect is with a DAP that DOES NOT SHARE the coaxial output with the line-out.

This is the Dyson Audio cable I use with the X5ii - TRRS from X5ii to Mojo TS:




I think some confusion is coming from the fact that the previous cable that was posted has a TRS right angle plug, but that doesn't mean the cable maker needs to wire it to all three poles. Like I said, just let the cable maker know which device you are connecting to the Mojo and they will solder it properly.


----------



## EagleWings

normanl said:


> I'm going to buy Fiio X3ii as the transport. Do I connect TRRS plug to Fiio X3ii or to Mojo? By the way, I have a cable with TRS plugs on both ends. Will it work to connect  FiiO to Mojo?




TRRS plug to Fiio. TRS plugs won't work on Fiio X3ii, X5ii and X7 for certain. 
It appears to work on X3 and X5 1st Gen devices.


----------



## normanl

x relic x said:


> As I've tried to explain, you need to connect the TRRS to the X3ii because the X3ii/X5ii/X7 share the coaxial out with line-out. Mojo's end is TS. The ONLY time you can get away with using a regular TRS interconnect is with a DAP that DOES NOT SHARE the coaxial output with the line-out.
> 
> This is the Dyson Audio cable I use with the X5ii - TRRS from X5ii to Mojo TS:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for your clear explanation. So I can use either TRRS to TS cable or TRRS to TRS cable to connect FiiO X3ii and Mojo, right?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

So the balanced connector is different from A&K?


----------



## x RELIC x

normanl said:


> Thanks for your clear explanation. So I can use either TRRS to TS cable or TRRS to TRS cable to connect FiiO X3ii and Mojo, right?




To be absolutely clear, not in stock form for a regular TRRS to TRS. You need a custom cable made to make sure the wires are soldered properly. Dyson Audio will know what to do.

Here is the pin-out for my cable for the X5ii to Mojo using the coaxial out of the FiiO DAP:




Again, if you want right angle connectors and the metal TRS plug looks better to you then you just have to specify that and Dyson Audio will be able to solder it properly.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> So the balanced connector is different from A&K?




Completely different application.


----------



## EagleWings

louisarmstrong said:


> So the balanced connector is different from A&K?


 
  
 A&K and many other recent DAPs use a TRRS pin config to do Balanced for Headphone Out. So the TRRS pin config is something like this:
  
 T - Left +
 R - Right +
 R - Left -
 S - Right -
  
 The TRRS socket in the Fiio X3ii, X5ii and X7 double as both Line Out port(Analog Out to Amps) and Co-Axial Out port(Digital Out to DACs). The TRRS pin config for these devices is like this:
  
 T - Left Analog Out
 R - Right Analog Out 
 R - Ground
 S - Coax Signal


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Perhaps slightly off topic - so what is the point of releasing the Hugo TT when Dave is just slightly more expensive?


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Perhaps slightly off topic - so what is the point of releasing the Hugo TT when Dave is just *slightly* more expensive?




More than double the price is "slightly"? C'mon. :rolleyes:

TT was released to satisfy Hugo fans who wanted a more robust desktop solution. DAVE was available later as Rob's end game DAC.


----------



## lurk

noobandroid said:


> depending on your dap, it might work. for first gen fiio x players, it could, but for my x5ii it wont, it needs trrs to mono




Yes It works on my dap. 
I am currently using it with the fiio L17 right angle. 

Correct me if I am wrong as I unable to go through every page of this mojo topic, but it seems like mojo hv weak jacks. 
With most plug protruding out, they put stress on the jacks when it is used on the go. I read issues with the usb Jack. For me it's the coaxial Jack. 
This is my 2nd time RMA the mojo due to mojo losing signal from the dap while I am on the move, with the stack inside my backpack. 

So now I am looking for some 'flat' plugs to avoid the problem. 
If not I think I will need to sell off the next rma unit since its not suitable to be use on the go for my situation.


----------



## betula

naivesound said:


> Anyone have the fostex-th600 paired with mojo? Does mojo power it well in synergy, does it have enough juice to get thr best out of th600.? For electronic music and old and modern pop is it a good combo? Mainly I'm looking for clarity and resolution


 
  
  


warrior1975 said:


> I use it with my th900 and absolutely love it. Best it's ever sounded. Not exactly what you were looking for but close. Especially with those genres.


 

 I use mine with X00s and can tell the same as warrior1975.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Is TH900 better than SZ2000?


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> More than double the price is "slightly"? C'mon. :rolleyes:
> 
> TT was released to satisfy Hugo fans who wanted a more robust desktop solution. DAVE was available later as Rob's end game DAC.


 "end game" ? Nope the game never ends unless death, broke or loss of hearing.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

This statement is pretty true if you ask me.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> "end game" ? Nope the game never ends unless death, broke or loss of hearing.




Given the price, I suspect going broke isn't an issue if you buy the DAVE. Then again by the time most of us can afford one hearing loss will likely have already kicked in. You can't win.

:wink_face:


----------



## esm87

Hi guys. Received my penon audio micro usb to usb cable but interference still a big problem. Anyone know if i can attach a ferrite choke to this cable? If so what size? Cheers


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> Given the price, I suspect going broke isn't an issue if you buy the DAVE. Then again by the time most of us can afford one hearing loss will likely have already kicked in. You can't win.


 
  
 I am curious whether my Esoteric K-01 (which is even more expensive than the Dave) sounds better.  I guess details vs musicality.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Also - although at totally different price points - I would appreciate if anyone with BOTH the Dave and the Yggdrasil can compare and comment - after all, the latter is said to be comparable to DACs of many times its price, but I have been seriously in doubt.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Also - although at totally different price points - I would appreciate if anyone with BOTH the Dave and the Yggdrasil can compare and comment - after all, the latter is said to be comparable to DACs of many times its price, but I have been seriously in doubt.




In the DAVE thread....


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> I am curious whether my Esoteric K-01 (which is even more expensive than the Dave) sounds better.  I guess details vs musicality.




Measurably, absolutely no contest, DAVE wins. Amos (he owns the Yggy) says it's the best he's heard and now that he realizes how good music can be he wonders if he should just sell everything he doesn't need so he can get one. From this POST.

Many people I've talked to have said it's VERY musical and VERY detailed at the same time. One reply when I asked about the tonality of the DAVE compared to the Mojo vs Hugo was "..._a Mojo with (greatly) enhanced resolution, clarity, extension and power_."


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> Measurably, absolutely no contest, DAVE wins. Amos (he owns the Yggy) says it's the best he's heard and now that he realizes how good music can be he wonders if he should just sell everything he doesn't need so he can get one. From this POST.
> 
> Many people I've talked to have said it's VERY musical and VERY detailed at the same time. One reply when I asked about the tonality of the DAVE compared to the Mojo vs Hugo was "..._a Mojo with (greatly) enhanced resolution, clarity, extension and power_."


 

 As I have guessed.  Head-fi brands like Schitt are often overrated, and once compared with true traditional Hi-fi brands, it simply become what it name suggests. I hope head-fiers would wake up to scams in this hobby. While word-of-the-mouth is much needed for headphones and headphone amps because most of the brands are relatively new, people should realise that when it comes to source gear, there are companies which have existed for decades out there which would just easily beat the Schitt out of some head-fi brands.


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> As I have guessed.  Head-fi brands like Schitt are often overrated, and once compared with true traditional Hi-fi brands, it simply become what it name suggests. I hope head-fiers would wake up to scams in this hobby. While word-of-the-mouth is much needed for headphones and headphone amps because most of the brands are relatively new, people should realise that when it comes to source gear, there are companies which have existed for decades out there which would just easily beat the Schitt out of some head-fi brands.




I haven't heard the Yggy so I have no comment. A lot of people like it though so it must be doing something right.

Preconceived notions are difficult to overcome. I read all over that the Mojo can only power IEMs and that the Hugo's power is needed for full sized cans. Guess what, they have the same power output.


----------



## headwhacker

x relic x said:


> I haven't heard the Yggy so I have no comment. A lot of people like it though so it must be doing something right.
> 
> Preconceived notions are difficult to overcome. I read all over that the Mojo can only power IEMs and that the Hugo's power is needed for full sized cans. Guess what, they have the same power output.


 
  
 Yeah people are sometimes funny, the Mojo is smaller so it can't have the same power as the Hugo.


----------



## PAM005

I sold my Hugo because Mojo did for about 90% the same. And i do drive LCD3 and TH900 with it. And i do also use as a desktop DAC. What did i do wrong ?


----------



## TheoS53

Hoping someone can help me here. 

 I just received a Mojo review unit, but unfortunately I can't seem to get it working on my LG G3 running official Android 6.0

 Can anyone here confirm that they've got the Mojo working on a G3?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## LouisArmstrong

pam005 said:


> I sold my Hugo because Mojo did for about 90% the same. And i do drive LCD3 and TH900 with it. And i do also use as a desktop DAC. What did i do wrong ?


 

 That's quite a bold statement, my friend.


----------



## headwhacker

pam005 said:


> I sold my Hugo because Mojo did for about 90% the same. And i do drive LCD3 and TH900 with it. And i do also use as a desktop DAC. What did i do wrong ?


 
  
 I agree the Mojo is the Hugo in smaller package. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Level matched comparison even sighted one make them sound the same to me.


----------



## martyn73

I had the Hugo and now the Mojo. I would disagree that the Mojo is a smaller version of Hugo. Apart from featuring a different chip, Mojo (or at least mine) tends to roll off the treble to the extent that ends of words aren't always clearly audible, e.g. Queen - A Kind of Magic omits the 'c' in 'magic', whereas no such roll off occurs on my MX-DAC or iPhone. I'm using it with a Sennheiser HD650 but the same happens when using a comparatively 'brighter' headphone like a Stax SR-007A or Sony MDR100AAP. Of course individual experience may vary, but try a more neutral DAC with the same track and the effect of the rolled off treble will become clear and this characteristic may start to become bothersome.


----------



## maxh22

martyn73 said:


> I had the Hugo and now the Mojo. I would disagree that the Mojo is a smaller version of Hugo. Apart from featuring a different chip, Mojo (or at least mine) tends to roll off the treble to the extent that ends of words aren't always clearly audible, e.g. Queen - A Kind of Magic omits the 'c' in 'magic', whereas no such roll off occurs on my MX-DAC or iPhone. I'm using it with a Sennheiser HD650 but the same happens when using a comparatively 'brighter' headphone like a Stax SR-007A or Sony MDR100AAP. Of course individual experience may vary, but try a more neutral DAC with the same track and the effect of the rolled off treble will become clear and this characteristic may start to become bothersome.




I disagree with the rolled off treble claim. Sounds will sharp sound when they need to be and I still hear sibilance where tracks have them. The main difference between the Hugo and Mojo are how they reproduce the midrange. My other dacs artificially enhance the treble which in the long term causes fatigue and doesn't as sound natural.


----------



## theveterans

louisarmstrong said:


> As I have guessed.  Head-fi brands like Schitt are often overrated, and once compared with true traditional Hi-fi brands, it simply become what it name suggests. I hope head-fiers would wake up to scams in this hobby. While word-of-the-mouth is much needed for headphones and headphone amps because most of the brands are relatively new, people should realise that when it comes to source gear, there are companies which have existed for decades out there which would just easily beat the Schitt out of some head-fi brands.




It's all about your sound preference. One user has extensively compared all of current Chord DAC line up against Yggy and concluded that Yggy beats them except for DAVE.


----------



## martyn73

maxh22 said:


> I disagree with the rolled off treble claim. Sounds will sharp sound when they need to be and I still hear sibilance where tracks have them. The main difference between the Hugo and Mojo are how they reproduce the midrange. My other dacs artificially enhance the treble which in the long term causes fatigue and doesn't as sound natural.


 
 It's more than a claim; Mojo has a warmer sound signature than Hugo which for some tracks results in the treble roll off and there are graphs on this this forum confirming this. I agree that Mojo is less fatiguing than Hugo, but this seems to have been achieved with the loss of articulation.


----------



## Light - Man

Guys, just to mention a possible alternative DAC (*desktop or main system*) to the Mojo and other Chord DAC's and Schitt, etc.
  
 I have the Musical Fidelity V90 DAC, UK design but built in Malaysia (I think), I changed its wall-wort power supply for a laptop type.
  
 It is a DAC only, I compared it to the Mojo in my main speaker system and for me the V90 was a clear winner for overall dynamics, soundstage, etc. but to be critical, on some occasions with certain material it can be a little clinical.
  
 In comparison, the Mojo had a more up-front/forward vocals/mid range which can be endearing but for me at the expense of all the other attributes that I like about the V90.
  
 It is still available on Amazon.com at $300 US but I paid £200 for mine on Amazon.co.uk. when it was widely available a few years ago but now there are only a few sellers (at higher prices) which leads me to think that a newer model could be on the way or perhaps it is discontinued?
  
 I am tempted to try my V90 with the new iFi iPurifier 2 to see what all the fuss is about. *All just my opinion!*


----------



## PAM005

louisarmstrong said:


> That's quite a bold statement, my friend.


 

 Yes it is...
  
 I think Mojo sounds a bit more 'mellow & laid back" compared to Hugo.
 In my set - "like cooking using spices" the perfect blend. Not saying Mojo is best !


----------



## SearchOfSub

how does mojo sound with He500? good pairing?


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone at all know about Mojo with th600?   Is it a decent pair up, does mojo power up th600 respectably?  Looking to buy tonight, I'm able to sell my 400i  and get 300$ additional as gift from in law...for my birthday and I would want th600 since people say it's very close to th900 and that it works well for electronic genres, I wonder if it's of good resolution and clarity


----------



## Traveller

theos53 said:


> I just received a Mojo review unit, but unfortunately I can't seem to get it working on my LG G3 running official Android 6.0 Can anyone here confirm that they've got the Mojo working on a G3?


 
 I was about to congratulate you but as it's a review unit, that might be a little premature...
 As you are _a reviewer of Audiophile gear_, I won't offend you with obvious questions _(such as is your OTG cable plugged in the right direction, did you install an appropriate Audio Player like UAPP, etc)._
 YES, it will work with a G3.


----------



## TheoS53

traveller said:


> I was about to congratulate you but as it's a review unit, that might be a little premature...
> As you are _a reviewer of Audiophile gear_, I won't offend you with obvious questions _(such as is your OTG cable plugged in the right direction, did you install an appropriate Audio Player like UAPP, etc)._
> YES, it will work with a G3.


 
 Well I finally got it working, sort of.

 Turns out it didn't like the micro-to-micro OTG cable that I use with my Fiio E18. Not sure why, but whatever. Got it working with a full size OTG cable and USB-to-micro cable. 

 Only other problem I'm having now is that it's randomly making my phone reboot. Haven't had this issue with any other USB DAC, so not sure what's going on


----------



## scarfacegt

Have just tried the mojo and pioneer xdp 100r today.But got on problem.When listening to tidal,the sound is not good.Its some noises/bad sound  coming out :/  _im using the otg cable i got with oppo ha2.Micro usb in both ends. Anybody know what to do? _


----------



## TheoS53

scarfacegt said:


> Have just tried the mojo and pioneer xdp 100r today.But got on problem.When listening to tidal,the sound is not good.Its some noises/bad sound  coming out :/  _im using the otg cable i got with oppo ha2.Micro usb in both ends. Anybody know what to do? _


 
 Perhaps you could be of some help here. I too am having an issue with the micro-to-micro OTG cable that came with my E18. Try using a normal OTG cable and USB-to-micro cable and see if that sorts you out


----------



## scarfacegt

theos53 said:


> Perhaps you could be of some help here. I too am having an issue with the micro-to-micro OTG cable that came with my E18. Try using a normal OTG cable and USB-to-micro cable and see if that sorts you out


 
 But then i need an adapter?


----------



## betula

naivesound said:


> Anyone at all know about Mojo with th600?   Is it a decent pair up, does mojo power up th600 respectably?  Looking to buy tonight, I'm able to sell my 400i  and get 300$ additional as gift from in law...for my birthday and I would want th600 since people say it's very close to th900 and that it works well for electronic genres, I wonder if it's of good resolution and clarity


 

 Mojo will be great with TH600, no doubt.
 You already had 2 responses that said Mojo is great with TH900 and THX00. So why it would be different with TH600?


----------



## TheoS53

scarfacegt said:


> But then i need an adapter?


 
 just offering some help. that's the only way I could get the Mojo to work with my phone


----------



## scarfacegt

Ok. thanks for the help.Gonna check it out    I havent tried the mojo with my phone yet.Maybe that combo will work with tidal


----------



## scarfacegt

The mojo works fine with the ipod touch 6 gen (cck cable) and samsung s7 (otg micro usb both ends). But with pioneer xdp 100r i got bad sound from tidal :/


----------



## TheoS53

scarfacegt said:


> The mojo works fine with the ipod touch 6 gen (cck cable) and samsung s7 (otg micro usb both ends). But with pioneer xdp 100r i got bad sound from tidal :/



Glad to hear about the S7, as I'm planning to upgrade. Now I just have to decide what I want to get first, S7 or Mojo :-D


----------



## scarfacegt

Get both  i would probably get the mojo first.And then later you might end up with s8  going to town on friday,so maybe ill pick up an otg adapter.But if anyone know wich cable that would work between the pioneer and mojo,i would be very happy  my plan is to only use the pioneer for my music


----------



## TheoS53

scarfacegt said:


> Get both  i would probably get the mojo first.And then later you might end up with s8  going to town on friday,so maybe ill pick up an otg adapter.But if anyone know wich cable that would work between the pioneer and mojo,i would be very happy  my plan is to only use the pioneer for my music



Lol, I wish haha. 

About the pioneer... It's Android based, so why not use the otg cable with that?


----------



## miketlse

scarfacegt said:


> Get both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You could wait a few days, and see if the galaxy note 7 interests you - launch date just announced.
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/new-product/mobile-phone/note-7-uk-release-date-galaxy-note-7-uk-price-samsung-note-7-spec-rumours-renders-nougat-pictures-confirmed-3585258/


----------



## TheoS53

miketlse said:


> You could wait a few days, and see if the galaxy note 7 interests you - launch date just announced.
> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/new-product/mobile-phone/note-7-uk-release-date-galaxy-note-7-uk-price-samsung-note-7-spec-rumours-renders-nougat-pictures-confirmed-3585258/



Nah, I've never had an interest in the Notes. I like the size of the S7. Never been a fan of Samsung phones.. They've always just seemed to plasticy... Almost toy like. But the S7 seems like it's built much better


----------



## pinoyman

The chocolate flavored mojo.


----------



## Sound Eq

so its been few months when are the modules coming out
  
 thanks chord for making the best portable dac/ amp ever. 
  
 what a bliss


----------



## scarfacegt

theos53 said:


> Lol, I wish haha.
> 
> 
> 
> About the pioneer... It's Android based, so why not use the otg cable with that?




I did use the otg cable with it.But i got bad sound from tidal.some noise.


----------



## TheoS53

scarfacegt said:


> I did use the otg cable with it.But i got bad sound from tidal.some noise.


 
 yeah but instead of using the micro-to-micro cable, try using the standard OTG cable


----------



## rkt31

both mojo and Hugo have flat frequency response. but still mojo sounds warmer. I think the difference is in utilizing the FPGA power. imho mojo uses more power in noise filtering than in taps. Rob once said that during the development of dave increasing s/n ratio ( noise filtering) caused the dave sound too dark so to balance that transients response was improved by increasing taps ( if I remember correctly) . so mojo sounds darker because with the same FPGA power mojo uses more resources in noise filtering. the purpose was to offer better s/n ratio for sensitive iems.


----------



## miketlse

sound eq said:


> so its been few months when are the modules coming out
> 
> thanks chord for making the best portable dac/ amp ever.
> 
> what a bliss


 
  
 I think Rob Watts mentioned in one of his posts, that his designs often take twice as long as he originally estimates.
 If that holds true, then I guess we are looking at nearer christmas for the SD module.
  
 I hope that i am wrong, because waiting for the SD module, is getting on my wick.


----------



## TheoS53

rkt31 said:


> both mojo and Hugo have flat frequency response. but still mojo sounds warmer. I think the difference is in utilizing the FPGA power. imho mojo uses more power in noise filtering than in taps. Rob once said that during the development of dave increasing s/n ratio ( noise filtering) caused the dave sound too dark so to balance that transients response was improved by increasing taps ( if I remember correctly) . so mojo sounds darker because with the same FPGA power mojo uses more resources in noise filtering. the purpose was to offer better s/n ratio for sensitive iems.


 
 As I understand it the warmth in sound has much to do with harmonic distortions (1st, 2nd, 3rd order etc)


----------



## rkt31

the mojo warmth as compared to Hugo is more of darker sound with better noise removable imho.


----------



## rkt31

on the other hand Hugo imho has better transient response thus sounds more open.


----------



## Sound Eq

i had both the hugo and mojo, but i sold the hugo
  
 mojo in my books is simply amazing


----------



## TheoS53

Gents, I've got a quick question about the COAX connection.

 What I'm wondering is, both the Fiio X3ii and the Mojo have 3.5mm COAX connections. So, would it be possible to connect an X3ii to the Mojo via the COAX connection?

 Because what I''m wondering is, all the 3.5mm COAX cables that I've seen, it has a 3.5mm jack on one end, and a yellow RCA connection on the other. So would you have to use 2 3.5mm COAX cables (one that has a male RCA connection on the one end, and the other has a female COAX connection), or could you simply use a standard 3.5mm interconnect to connect the X3ii to the Mojo via their COAX ports?
 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lurk

theos53 said:


> Gents, I've got a quick question about the COAX connection.
> 
> What I'm wondering is, both the Fiio X3ii and the Mojo have 3.5mm COAX connections. So, would it be possible to connect an X3ii to the Mojo via the COAX connection?
> 
> ...


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> To be absolutely clear, not in stock form for a regular TRRS to TRS. You need a custom cable made to make sure the wires are soldered properly. Dyson Audio will know what to do.
> 
> Here is the pin-out for my cable for the X5ii to Mojo using the coaxial out of the FiiO DAP:
> 
> ...


 
  
  


eaglewings said:


> A&K and many other recent DAPs use a TRRS pin config to do Balanced for Headphone Out. So the TRRS pin config is something like this:
> 
> T - Left +
> R - Right +
> ...


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> You only need a custom TRRS to TS/TRS cable if your DAP has a shared coaxial/line-out jack like the FiiO X3ii/X5ii/X7. If getting a custom cable just tell them what devices you are connecting and they should give you what you need. If not, don't use that cable maker. What DAP do you have?


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> As I've tried to explain, you need to connect the TRRS to the X3ii because the X3ii/X5ii/X7 share the coaxial out with line-out. Mojo's end is TS. The ONLY time you can get away with using a regular TRS interconnect is with a DAP that DOES NOT SHARE the coaxial output with the line-out.
> 
> This is the Dyson Audio cable I use with the X5ii - TRRS from X5ii to Mojo TS:
> 
> ...


----------



## EagleWings

Post Deleted.


----------



## TheoS53

You guys are champs. thanks for the info


----------



## Mython

Anyone have any objections if I delete posts 3 and 4?


----------



## BB 808

mython said:


> Anyone have any objections if I delete posts 3 and 4?



I would object because there's lots of good info there


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> Anyone have any objections if I delete posts 3 and 4?




Noooooooooo. But why?

No as in, please don't delete the posts...


----------



## canali

*Recent John Franks and Darko interview*
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/07/a-new-normal/
  
*''A new normal''*
  
 once opened, scroll down (near the bottom) of the article for *Vimeo interview.*
 trying to copy/paste but vimeo not working for me today.
 ..but once you* click on 'watch on vimeo' it will take you to the interview.*
  
_*snippet:*_
  
" I sat down with Franks and Sales Manager Colin Pratt for a chat. There was no set agenda but we conversed for over an hour and I filmed the lot. The resulting *video runs to 22 minutes*, which, I know, is an eternity in the world wide web of two-minute satisfaction but it rewards the patient viewer.
 
Make a cuppa and settle in to hear Franks and Pratt discuss: the audio industry; hifi shows that know how to talk to their audience; the need to visit one’s target market where they live and not expect consumers to come to you, especially the young’uns; the success of the Mojo and its implications for Team Chord’s global travel arrangements; the merits of Bluetooth audio; the possibility of smaller spin-off products and, get this, a Rob Watts-designed A/D converter."
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## betula

mython said:


> Anyone have any objections if I delete posts 3 and 4?


 

 The ignorant/lazy/illiterate people who keep on asking the same questions and do not even take the effort to read back 5 posts should not let you down Mython.
 I do believe, there is a significant number of more intelligent but invisible masses, who do benefit from the valuable information that can be found in post3 and 4.


----------



## musiclvr

betula said:


> The ignorant/lazy/illiterate people who keep on asking the same questions and do not even take the effort to read back 5 posts should not let you down Mython.
> 
> I do believe, there is a significant number of more intelligent but invisible masses, who do benefit from the valuable information that can be found in post3 and 4.



Agreed.


----------



## scarfacegt

I thougt my micro usb to micro usb cable was an otg cable.But looks like im wrong.   No expert.lol. So i think an standard otg cable + an otg adapter is the way to go for making tidal work propaply. otg usb micro with usb adapter to standard usb otg cable with usb micro in the other end


----------



## scarfacegt




----------



## scarfacegt

scarfacegt said:


>




I guess these two otg cables should do the work


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Anyone have any objections if I delete posts 3 and 4?


 
  
 I know that a lot of lazy individuals do not bother to read those posts before asking questions, and that it must irritate you.
  
 Those two posts do represent a valuable knowledge base for the Mojo product, and i find the knowledge base has been useful to me on many occasions.
  
 However if the question you meant to ask is whether those two posts are the best way to provide/display the information?, then i would answer not any more.
  
 I have started to think that because the two posts contain such a large amount of information, about many Mojo and Chord topics, that the information would be better structured in the form of a wiki.
  
 Then posters to this thread could be directed to this wiki. However i also recognise that creating such a wiki could be a large task for you, and you may not have the spare time. I am happy to offer to help you set the wiki up, if you need any help.


----------



## tretneo

betula said:


> The ignorant/lazy/illiterate people who keep on asking the same questions and do not even take the effort to read back 5 posts should not let you down Mython.
> I do believe, there is a significant number of more intelligent but invisible masses, who do benefit from the valuable information that can be found in post3 and 4.


 
  
 Absolutely, I've found numerous answers there that were very helpful where otherwise I would have posted.


----------



## EagleWings

canali said:


> *Recent John Franks and Darko interview*
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/07/a-new-normal/


 
  
 Thanks for sharing that. Loved the part when Colin said:
  
 "Have you got MP3s on your phone? I don’t care.. Plug this (Mojo) in.. You’ll just get an improved experience.."
  
 Between 16:35 to 16:45


----------



## Mython

Sorry, was just (as politely as possible) cheesed-off. Not angry; just cheesed-off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and those of you who've been around the thread for a while know exactly why.
  
 I don't egotistically believe that post #3 is an oracle of information for _everything_ Mojo-related, but it does contain a heap of information that would answer well over 50% of the questions that are repetitively asked in the thread, and it is clear that some people _do not even read the thread title_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
 FWIW, I don't think there _*is*_ a truly perfect format in which to present so much information. It's a huge stack of information.
  
 That's not meant arrogantly or dismissively.      I realise post #3 isn't perfect, but I did do a major reformatting, end of March, which made things much more accessible than previously (and added a huge chunk of information from Rob's various informative contributions, around the Chord threads, on head-fi), and continue to add info and tweak the formatting, 2-3 times a week.
  
  
  
 As noted at the very top of post #3 (LOL!), Currawong started a *Mojo* *FAQ*, which contains a decent amount of useful guidance, and *which anyone can contribute to*. Someone did start a Mojo wiki, but it never took-off, as the Mojo FAQ got more attention.
  
  
  
 BTW, in case anyone is scratching their head about why post 4 duplicates post 3, I know it's a bit weird, and I never originally intended post #4 to do that.
  
 What happened is that the more post #3 grew, with almost-daily additions, as the thread has matured to over 1300 pages, in 9 months, it became increasingly code-heavy, in terms of all the nested formatting, etc. It still edits (and loads) just fine, and since the parsing engine was upgraded, a couple of months ago, the edits generally submit reliably. But because the amount of content and formatting pushes the editor and the parsing engine to quite a degree, it can get very sluggish during editing and submission, and, in the event of a formatting mishap or browser crash, or similar unforeseen circumstance, I am not willing to risk losing 9 months of content and formatting, so post #4 is used as a safety back-up. So, in spite of seeming evidence to the contrary, there *is* method in my madness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Thankyou for the supportive remarks from some of you, and thankyou, Canali, for the video of John and Colin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It must be so hard for John to be forced to travel all over east-Asia, Australia, China, etc. having to deal with adoring fans, at hi-fi events, and socialising, after hours, in numerous different cultures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 .


----------



## EagleWings

An hour back I hooked my Mojo to my PC and hit Play and there was no output. I usually hear a very faint hiss through my IE80 when the Mojo is in ON state. I was not hearing this hiss and I was concerned. I tried it with all my devices (PC, Fiio X3ii, iPhone 6), and nothing changed. I restarted it a couple of times and that didn’t help either.  But I did not give up just yet because, every time I connected one of the devices and tried to play, the Power ball always lit up.
  
 Then I tried something but I am not certain if that was what fixed the problem. I switched the device off and then started to press and hold down 2 buttons at a time for 5-10 seconds. First the _*Power & Volume +*_, then _*Power & Volume –*_ and then _*Volume + & Volume *_-.
  
 Then I turned the device back on and I heard that faint hiss on my IE80. Then I connected it to my PC and hit Play and it works fine now.


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> An hour back I hooked my Mojo to my PC and hit Play and it did not output any sound. It kind of stopped working. Tried it with all my devices, yet no progress. Restarted it a couple of times and it didn’t seem to help. I usually hear a very faint hiss through my IE80 when the Mojo is an On state. I was not hearing this hiss and I was concerned. But I did not give up just yet because, every time I connected one of the devices and tried to play, the Power ball always lit up. Then I tried something but I am not certain if that was what fixed the problem. I switched the device off and then started to press and hold down 2 buttons at a time for 5-10 seconds. First the Power and Volume +, then Power and Volume – and then Volume + and Volume -. Then I turned the device back on and I heard that faint hiss on my IE80. Then I connected it to my PC and hit Play and it works fine now.
> 
> Bookmark Image:
> 
> Source: http://www.redbubble.com/people/d4n13l/works/11906977-cute-mojo-jojo?p=sticker


 
 Just wondering if the Mojo was in a state of thermal shutdown, and just needed to cool down for a few minutes.


----------



## EagleWings

miketlse said:


> Just wondering if the Mojo was in a state of thermal shutdown, and just needed to cool down for a few minutes.




Actually, I was turning it on for the first time in the day and was not connected to any charger for almost 48hrs. 

Even if it was a thermal shut-off , wouldn't the device not turn on at all?


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> Actually, I was turning it on for the first time in the day and was not connected to any charger for almost 48hrs.
> 
> Even if it was a thermal shut-off , wouldn't the device not turn on at all?


 
  
 I have been clutching at straws, trying to think up the cause of your problem, and thermal shutdown felt like the longest straw (although unlikely).
 The other straws are:

I had a windows update today, so I wondered if you had too, and windows just needed to adjust itself until it could send the signal to Mojo
I think there was one post a long time ago, about someone getting the balls to stick - which was cleared by manipulating them a bit until they freed themselves. I wondered if somehow you had got two (or three balls) stuck in a position which was confusing the Mojo control software, and it just needed you to move them a few times, until the software reset itself.
  
 You can see that they were just straws, but I was trying to think laterally a bit.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Post 3 is a wonderfully useful resource and kudos Mython for the care and effort you've put into it. Really, a Herculean effort that I'm sure many have and will continue to benefit from. But, and this is just my opinion, I don't think anyone deserves to be admonished for coming into this thread and asking a question. This is a public forum folks. Asking questions and getting answers is a basic purpose of these forums. You can't change the nature of the medium with a thread title, sorry. Experience on this thread bears this out. It seems most regulars politely refer people to post 3, and that's how it should go. There is no need to fling insults and be nasty about it. But Post 3 (or some form of it) should absolutely remain.


----------



## EagleWings

miketlse said:


> I have been clutching at straws, trying to think up the cause of your problem, and thermal shutdown felt like the longest straw (although unlikely).
> The other straws are:
> 
> I had a windows update today, so I wondered if you had too, and windows just needed to adjust itself until it could send the signal to Mojo
> ...


 
  
Hey man, I am sorry if my previous post sounded a bit defensive. Didn't mean to do that. I was in a meeting and was using my phone to type and I am not too good at it, so I just try to get the message across. I really appreciate you thinking through this with me.
  

_I had a windows update today, so I wondered if you had too, and windows just needed to adjust itself until it could send the signal to Mojo - _It was my work machine that is running a Windows 7. I have no clue what goes on in the background. The favorite part about my work PC is the Foobar and Google Chrome. But I doubt it was the windows machine, because my Mojo refused to work even on my most reliable Fiio X3ii
_I think there was one post a long time ago, about someone getting the balls to stick - which was cleared by manipulating them a bit until they freed themselves. I wondered if somehow you had got two (or three balls) stuck in a position which was confusing the Mojo control software, and it just needed you to move them a few times, until the software reset itself. - _I don't think this is the case either as the orbs had a definitive tactile click
  
I've read that TV remotes sometimes don't function effectively when it stores up some residual power in its electrical components. For it to function properly again, you'd have to press all the buttons to drain all that stored up power. May be something like that happened.


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> Hey man, I am sorry if my previous post sounded a bit defensive. Didn't mean to do that. I was in a meeting and was using my phone to type and I am not too good at it, so I just try to get the message across. I really appreciate you thinking through this with me.
> 
> 
> _I had a windows update today, so I wondered if you had too, and windows just needed to adjust itself until it could send the signal to Mojo - _It was my work machine that is running a Windows 7. I have no clue what goes on in the background. The favorite part about my work PC is the Foobar and Google Chrome. But I doubt it was the windows machine, because my Mojo refused to work even on my most reliable Fiio X3ii
> ...


 
  
 Don't worry, your post was ok, and i didn't take offence.
  
 I just wanted to mention that I was clutching at straws for ideas, and had come up with three straws that were slightly plausible, but none of them were rated as highly probable, or dead certs.
  
 You have now added some extra context/detail, which explains why none of my three straws are plausible root causes.
  
 Never heard of TV remotes not working correctly because of residual power. 
  
 Unfortunately I can't think of any other possible causes at the moment - maybe your problem is known to Chord, but has a probability of affecting one in 100,000 users/year.


----------



## Deftone

jmills8 said:


> "end game" ? Nope the game never ends unless death, broke or loss of hearing.




LOL true.


----------



## Mython

deftone said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > "end game" ? Nope the game never ends unless death, broke or loss of hearing.
> ...


 
  
www.head-fi.org/t/538887/funny-comments-from-the-forums/750#post_12713432


----------



## warrior1975

louisarmstrong said:


> As I have guessed.  Head-fi brands like Schitt are often overrated, and once compared with true traditional Hi-fi brands, it simply become what it name suggests. I hope head-fiers would wake up to scams in this hobby. While word-of-the-mouth is much needed for headphones and headphone amps because most of the brands are relatively new, people should realise that when it comes to source gear, there are companies which have existed for decades out there which would just easily beat the Schitt out of some head-fi brands.




I've never heard the Yggy or Dave, but because Dave sounds better than Yggy, doesn't make Schiit overrated. Dave is about 5 times the cost? Lots of people like Schiit, and their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## rkt31

dave is not 5 times of the price yggy as far as I know. it is around 3 times.


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> dave is not 5 times of the price yggy as far as I know. it is around 3 times.




$13,000 USD / $2299 USD = 5.65463244889

:wink_face:


----------



## theveterans

rkt31 said:


> dave is not 5 times of the price yggy as far as I know. it is around 3 times.


 

 Not in USA. It's 13300 USD against 2300 USD


----------



## theveterans

If you guys are curious on how Yggdrasil stacks up against Chord DAC line up based on one user's opinion, visit thread here:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/804153/life-after-yggdrasil/315#post_12706590
  
 He prefers Yggdrasil sound over any Chord current DAC line-up except for Mojo and DAVE.


----------



## Torq

theveterans said:


> If you guys are curious on how Yggdrasil stacks up against Chord DAC line up based on one user's opinion, visit thread here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/804153/life-after-yggdrasil/315#post_12706590
> 
> He prefers Yggdrasil sound over any Chord current DAC line-up except for Mojo and DAVE.




Oh, I (I'm the thread-starter there) definitely prefer Yggdrasil over Mojo ... I just wasn't including it as part of the specific comparison (I reference it since more people are likely to be familiar with it).

Yggdrasil vs. DAVE is a much more interesting discussion. With a bit of luck I'll get to finish writing up my thoughts on DAVE tomorrow.


----------



## gnarlsagan

Just to throw my 2c in... I auditoned the Yggdrasil paired with the Ragnarok and didn't think it came even close to the Dave. Pretty short sessions, but the Schiit gear definitely did not come off as immediately impressive as both the Dave and the Mojo. More listening time might could possibly change that, but I'm fairly sure of what I heard.


----------



## x RELIC x

theveterans said:


> If you guys are curious on how Yggdrasil stacks up against Chord DAC line up based on one user's opinion, visit thread here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/804153/life-after-yggdrasil/315#post_12706590
> 
> He prefers Yggdrasil sound over any Chord current DAC line-up except for Mojo and DAVE.




While veering off topic in the Mojo thread I'll say that Torq has repeatedly mentioned that he is looking for a DAC to suit his _him and tastes_, not necessarily finding the best DAC out there. I commend him for his undertaking and his diligent, well written reports, but at the end of the day he is the only person that can call the winner for his preferences.


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> While veering off topic in the Mojo thread I'll say that @Torq has repeatedly mentioned that he is looking for a DAC to suit his _him and tastes_, not necessarily finding the best DAC out there. I commend him for his undertaking and his diligent, well written reports, but at the end of the day he is the only person that can call the winner for his preferences.


 
  
 and with all due respect, maybe that _is_ the perfect dac for him.
 the mojo isn't everyone's cup of tea...and that is perfectly fine, too.


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> and with all due respect, maybe that _is_ the perfect dac for him.
> the mojo isn't everyone's cup of tea...and that is perfectly fine, too.




What?! I was just giving people a heads up before they go to his thread and see that he preferred the Yggy over something like the TOTAL DAC, which is a much more expensive DAC than the Yggy, but the Yggy suited him better (just a recent example). I said nothing about the Mojo or that it would beat the Yggy, and I respect Torq's findings and methodology, and he is on an epic search for HIS tastes. I respect that.

Mind telling me where you got anything other than this from my previous post. Good grief.


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> What?! I was just giving people a heads up before they go to his thread and see that he preferred the Yggy over something like the TOTAL DAC, which is a much more expensive DAC than the Yggy, but the Yggy suited him better (just a recent example). I said nothing about the Mojo or that it would beat the Yggy, and I respect @Torq's findings and methodology.
> 
> Mind telling me where you got anything other than this from my previous post. Good grief.


 
  
 easy Relic...i'm not dissing you....if anything i thought i was supporting your comment..i wasn't keenly following the posts to be frank...i was just chumming in about how we can all have differences of opinion about a product and that is ok, too, despite any said product being popular and having tons of praise.


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> easy Relic...i'm not dissing you....that wasn't my point...i wasn't keenly following the posts to be frank...i was just chumming in about how we can all have differences of opinion about a product and that is ok, too, despite any said product being popular and having tons of praise.




Precisely why I like what he's doing in his thread. Thanks for the clarification Canali. 

Anyway, this is starting to de-rail the Mojo thread so I suggest we move on.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

I think it is not abnormal when people see that something they have worshipped in the bottom of the well (like Schitt) gets trashed by a much cheaper DAC in the real world, they get angry. As I said, I would trust the Hifi brands any day more than things like Schitt, when it comes to DAC.


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> Precisely why I like what he's doing in his thread. Thanks for the clarification Canali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 looks like i *do *owe Relic an apology: upon re-reading the post, seems i misread it...i was seeing 'mojo' in there and thinking this person had preferred some other dac over it...the way you were explaining yourself, Relic, came across otherwise to me...thus i can understand your reaction of bewildered frustration......_i'm tired and its late and i'll blame it on that_...regardless:* mia apologia.*


----------



## LouisArmstrong

canali said:


> looks like i *do *owe Relic an apology: upon re-reading the post, seems i misread it...i was seeing 'mojo' in there and thinking this person had preferred some other dac over it...the way you were explaining yourself, Relic, came across otherwise to me...thus i can understand your reaction of bewildered frustration......_i'm tired and its late and i'll blame it on that_...regardless:* mia apologia.*


 

 No worries dude, peace.


----------



## scarfacegt

scarfacegt said:


> I thougt my micro usb to micro usb cable was an otg cable.But looks like im wrong.   No expert.lol. So i think an standard otg cable + an otg adapter is the way to go for making tidal work propaply. otg usb micro with usb adapter to standard usb otg cable with usb micro in the other end


 
 Looks like the cable i got with the oppo ha-2 is an otg cable after all.Usb micro to usb micro otg.Are going to test a little bit more with this cable.Dont want to buy new cables unnecessary


----------



## tunes

AK380 vs QP1R va Mojo for portable use with HEK?


----------



## salla45

SPEAKERS FOR MOJO?...
  
 Haven't posted for a while here, as I've been seeking some "definitive", reasonably price speaker/amp system to work well with Mojo pretty much since I got mine back in 2015. Seeking something to approach the sound I am getting with my T1's "on a budget"
  
 Finally bought a pair of ADAM A5X's, and am very pleased... ideal pairing for Mojo.
  
 Review posted here for anyone interested...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/adam-audio-a5x-powered-studio-monitor-5-5-inch-100-watts/reviews/16430


----------



## rkt31

something about yggy vs dave from dave thread , posted by one of the member.   http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/2670      however i do agree that the preference to a particular brand/model may largely be due to individual's taste for that particular kind of sound. when it comes to high fidelity, dave may be taking much closer to the real sound instead of sounding like a particular kind.


----------



## warrior1975

rkt31 said:


> dave is not 5 times of the price yggy as far as I know. it is around 3 times.




Not sure where it's 3 times, but I was speaking from my costs, in the USA.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> Sorry, was just (as politely as possible) cheesed-off. Not angry; just cheesed-off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mython, I have greatly benefited from the Post 3 and Post 4. Kudos, to your hard-work, time and effort. It is a wiki by itself. But I just want to share my experience.
  
 When I first joined Head-Fi, almost a year back, it was my first ever forum and had no knowledge on audio either. I had to google what a Thread ‘Bump’ meant and had to PM a member here to learn, what LO and HO were. I bought a Fiio-X3ii and an IE-80 and for a few months, my audio world revolved around that and Just that. So when I first came to the Mojo thread, I was a noob to DACs and so, I did not understand things like Digital Interconnects, Co-Axial, Optical or Bit-Perfect. I tried to find some information by searching through the thread and in the 3rd Post, but the problem was, I did not know what to look for. But I somehow managed and got through, because I knew to search the thread with keywords.
  
 Imagine, I joined Head-Fi today, instead of last year, and was determined to spend $600 on a DAC and based on the reviews, I came to the Mojo thread. Having no experience with forums, I wouldn't know, how to search for stuff correctly and, with no experience in audio, I wouldn’t know what to look for in the 3rd post to get me started (unless I was hooking it up with my Android phone or iPhone, which seems to pretty straight forward). But now that I have been here long enough, I seemed to have learnt a few things and I find the 3rd Post very helpful now than before.
  
 I guess what I am trying to say is, I may not have visited the 3rd post much when I first came here. But I browse it quite often these days, looking for some kind of info and find it very helpful. And I am sure there are many who are on the same/similar boat(s). I hope that makes you feel better.


----------



## Light - Man

eaglewings said:


> Mython, I have greatly benefited from the Post 3 and Post 4. Kudos, to your hard-work, time and effort. It is a wiki by itself. But I just want to share my experience.
> 
> When I first joined Head-Fi, almost a year back, it was my first ever forum and had no knowledge on audio either. I had to google what* ‘Bump’* meant and had to PM a member here to learn, what LO and HO were.


 
  
 ?


----------



## betula

I think I might have used too harsh words in my previous comment in this thread when I said people who keep on asking the same questions instead of reading the thread title and check out post three are lazy, ignorant, whatsoever. Apologies, if I have insulted anyone.
  Some might fall under the category I mentioned, but some might not. There can be newbies who just choose the simplest way and post a question 100 times as they do not know how 'search' function works, etc.
  So I guess, with these often repeated questions we just have a wonderful opportunity to exercise patience. Patience is one of the greatest virtues, so we should actually be thankful for this opportunity.
 I usually am a sarcastic person, but this time I am serious.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Well said Betula


----------



## EagleWings

miketlse said:


> Unfortunately I can't think of any other possible causes at the moment - maybe your problem is known to Chord, but has a probability of affecting *one in 100,000 users/year*.


 
  
 And I wish that one lucky winner gets a free trip for 2 to Hawaii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## canali

salla45 said:


> SPEAKERS FOR MOJO?...
> 
> Haven't posted for a while here, as I've been seeking some "definitive", reasonably price speaker/amp system to work well with Mojo pretty much since I got mine back in 2015. Seeking something to approach the sound I am getting with my T1's "on a budget"
> 
> ...


 
  
 thanks for this as i am also seeking a small setup for desktop or kitchen/living room
 prob would pair well with iFI micro iDSD.
  
 also looking at bluesound stuff...will reach out to you via PM


----------



## brent75

salla45 said:


> SPEAKERS FOR MOJO?...
> 
> Haven't posted for a while here, as I've been seeking some "definitive", reasonably price speaker/amp system to work well with Mojo pretty much since I got mine back in 2015. Seeking something to approach the sound I am getting with my T1's "on a budget"
> 
> ...


 
 I LOVE my Adam F5s for my desktop set-up. Honestly probably my favorite piece of audio gear I own. I wonder how it sounds in comparison to the A5X...


----------



## salla45

canali said:


> thanks for this as i am also seeking a small setup for desktop or kitchen/living room
> prob would pair well with iFI micro iDSD.
> 
> also looking at bluesound stuff...will reach out to you via PM


 
 Sure, I'd be happy to give further info. These are really awesome.


----------



## salla45

brent75 said:


> I LOVE my Adam F5s for my desktop set-up. Honestly probably my favorite piece of audio gear I own. I wonder how it sounds in comparison to the A5X...


 
 I gave the F7's a brief listen in the shop too, but my heart really was set on the A5X's by then  , pretty similar to the A5X sound. Maybe a bit better dynamics with the A series?


----------



## waveSounds

Damn it. Bought a Mojo on a spontaneous(ly planned) visit to Richer Sounds earlier. Wanted to hear and prove to myself that the hype around this device was grossly blown out of proportion, intending to return it and resume normality and blissful contentment with my Meridian Ex².
  
 Well, it didn't quite turn out like that; I'm going to have to keep the bloody thing


----------



## Mython

wavesounds said:


> Damn it. Bought a Mojo on a spontaneous(ly planned) visit to Richer Sounds earlier. Wanted to hear and prove to myself that the hype around this device was grossly blown out of proportion, intending to return it and resume normality and blissful contentment with my Meridian Ex².
> 
> Well, it didn't quite turn out like that; I'm going to have to keep the bloody thing


 
  
  
 Wow... that's a harsh warning for us all!


----------



## waveSounds

The silver lining was that it was an open box deal, so I got it for £50 less than RRP.
  
 If you don't want to spend the cash, don't let the Mojo's ethereal tones anywhere near your ear canals. Maybe Chord's proprietary software is actually subliminal messaging, whispering words of sweet-encouragement to buy the device...


----------



## aangen

wavesounds said:


> The silver lining was that it was an open box deal, so I got it for £50 less than RRP.
> 
> If you don't want to spend the cash, don't let the Mojo's ethereal tones anywhere near your ear canals. Maybe Chord's proprietary software is actually subliminal messaging, whispering words of sweet-encouragement to buy the device...


 
 Also, never test ride a Ducati Multistrada GT.


----------



## NaiveSound

Mojo with hd700 good for clarity and forward mids for electronic music and 80 pop?


----------



## waveSounds

aangen said:


> Also, never test ride a Ducati Multistrada GT.


 
  
 I've been eyeing the XDiavel S, but I imagine the same would apply, hence will be giving it a wide berth


----------



## Traveller

betula said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any objections if I delete posts 3 and 4?
> ...


 

Guilty as charged... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In my _(weak and not particularly original)_ defense, this thread and even post #3 alone, is quite daunting to the Mojo-noob... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I learned my lesson really quick and agree that *Mython* should be annoyed but I am also grateful that he still manages to put up with us...


----------



## Deftone

wavesounds said:


> The silver lining was that it was an open box deal, so I got it for £50 less than RRP.
> 
> If you don't want to spend the cash, don't let the Mojo's ethereal tones anywhere near your ear canals. Maybe Chord's proprietary software is actually subliminal messaging, whispering words of sweet-encouragement to buy the device...


 
  
 selling the mojo was the only hifi regret i ever had, after not having it for a while i realised how much i liked it.


----------



## Alpc

wavesounds said:


> The silver lining was that it was an open box deal, so I got it for £50 less than RRP.
> 
> If you don't want to spend the cash, don't let the Mojo's ethereal tones anywhere near your ear canals. Maybe Chord's proprietary software is actually subliminal messaging, whispering words of sweet-encouragement to buy the device...




Well, I had and I am still mojo-free at the moment. I cannot justify to myself that l need a DAC for my music (and add more weigh and bulk to my "things to carry" daily).


----------



## musiclvr

alpc said:


> Well, I had and I am still mojo-free at the moment. I cannot justify to myself that l need a DAC for my music (and add more weigh and bulk to my "things to carry" daily).



I would rather that there be more weight heard in my music with the added bulk of effortless transparency.......the added space and weight added to what I carry by Mojo is of no significance. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## GreenBow

scarfacegt said:


> Bitperfect?  Can you explain a littlebit?   Im going to use it with pioneer xdp 100r for most of the time.I think the ipod touch 6 gen will be connected to the oppo ha2 (if im nott going to sell it though)


 
  
 Get it googled.


----------



## canali

musiclvr said:


> I would rather that there be more weight heard in my music with the added bulk of effortless transparency.......the added space and weight added to what I carry by Mojo is of no significance. Different strokes for different folks I guess.


 
 i understand the not wanting any weight... in a few more yrs as refinements come along, no doubt we'll get to an even smaller and lightweight mojo-like (or better) sounding gizmo by Chord (or other)
  
 you all might laugh at this: but _my favourite portable device, strictly talking weight and footprint,_ and what I'd ideally like the mojo to arrive at, _is the apple nano_* *






... it's lightweight, small..fabulous (of course for great sound it's a different gig..). however, it's only mostly used during walking when i'm lazy and want no bulk/weight at all, or at the gym.
  
 on another note, tomorrow is when i will start to listen exclusively to the mojo for a few weeks....will be tucking away my dragonfly red...then i'll return to it, as per xrelicx's helpful suggestion.
  
 going to also start investigating flac downloads  (using tidal  hifi right now)...might as well try one or two albums to see if I notice a diff...am sure the mojo will only enhance things....came from checking out steve hoffman's forums.


----------



## markus94103

canali said:


> going to also start investigating flac downloads  (using tidal  hifi right now)...might as well try one or two albums to see if I notice a diff...am sure the mojo will only enhance things....came from checking out steve hoffman's forums.


 
  
 I recently did some extensive comparative listening with my Mojo on Spotify, Tidal Hifi, Google Play Music, and Apple Music, and to my ears the ranking was Apple Music > Tidal Hifi > Google/Spotify. The conclusion caught me by surprise because I assumed Tidal's lossless streaming would be as good or better than the competition. A perfect example: listen to Eric Clapton Unplugged on Tidal Hifi (sounds like the life was sucked out of it) and on Apple Music (sounds superb). YMMV.
  
 My theory is that maybe Apple is the most conscientious in terms of starting with a high-quality master before compressing it. Another interesting difference, of course, is that they're using their proprietary AAC encoding for compression.


----------



## canali

markus94103 said:


> I recently did some extensive comparative listening with my Mojo on Spotify, Tidal Hifi, Google Play Music, and Apple Music, and to my ears the ranking was Apple Music > Tidal Hifi > Google/Spotify. The conclusion caught me by surprise because I assumed Tidal's lossless streaming would be as good or better than the competition. A perfect example: listen to Eric Clapton Unplugged on Tidal Hifi (sounds like the life was sucked out of it) and on Apple Music (sounds superb). YMMV.
> 
> My theory is that maybe Apple is the most conscientious in terms of starting with a high-quality master before compressing it. Another interesting difference, of course, is that they're using their proprietary AAC encoding for compression.


 
  
 yes who knows...but it's a bit subjective, isn't it?
 please see _*the verge *_article and *video* from summer last yr...it has people blind testing
 tidal hifi, spotify and apple (same headphones, songs, etc)...interesting study.
  
 and despite tidal hifi being 'cd quality' (and i subscribe to it) who is to say the albums they offer are the better ones in DR etc vs some of the better remasterings etc....when I questioned Tidal on this, a rep replied with 'we're always updating our material'...yeah...well how do I know?...you can see the details of the recording at least, ie date, etc.
*What sounds better: Apple Music, Tidal, or Spotify* http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/7/8872115/apple-music-tidal-spotify-audio-quality-test


----------



## TheTrace

markus94103 said:


> I recently did some extensive comparative listening with my Mojo on Spotify, Tidal Hifi, Google Play Music, and Apple Music, and to my ears the ranking was Apple Music > Tidal Hifi > Google/Spotify. The conclusion caught me by surprise because I assumed Tidal's lossless streaming would be as good or better than the competition. A perfect example: listen to Eric Clapton Unplugged on Tidal Hifi (sounds like the life was sucked out of it) and on Apple Music (sounds superb). YMMV.
> 
> My theory is that maybe Apple is the most conscientious in terms of starting with a high-quality master before compressing it. Another interesting difference, of course, is that they're using their proprietary AAC encoding for compression.


Very interested in this. I have tidal and for any master I deem inferior I use my own files and tidal for the rest.


----------



## Mython

Quit the newfangled streaming malarky, and go back to buying CDs - at least that way, you know more about the recordings you're paying for


----------



## Deftone

markus94103 said:


> I recently did some extensive comparative listening with my Mojo on Spotify, Tidal Hifi, Google Play Music, and Apple Music, and to my ears the ranking was Apple Music > Tidal Hifi > Google/Spotify. The conclusion caught me by surprise because I assumed Tidal's lossless streaming would be as good or better than the competition. A perfect example: listen to Eric Clapton Unplugged on Tidal Hifi (sounds like the life was sucked out of it) and on Apple Music (sounds superb). YMMV.
> 
> My theory is that maybe Apple is the most conscientious in terms of starting with a high-quality master before compressing it. Another interesting difference, of course, is that they're using their proprietary AAC encoding for compression.




I'm sure that in this case apple was using the better master.

Master always comes first before anything like 24bit, redbook, AAC.

It's surprising how many people don't know about mastering quality and they just look for highest bit rate.


----------



## canali

mython said:


> Quit the newfangled streaming malarky, and go back to buying CDs - at least that way, you know more about the recordings you're paying for


 
  
 I hear you...but neither approach is perfect is it?
 i mean at least with quality streaming (and it's only only growing vs buying flac which is dying**)
 i've explored new music i normally wouldn't have due to costs.
*vs* if you buy your own stuff it costs alot of money esp with the same exposure to streaming
 ...then with buying one's own music, I'm finding that many are still upgrading every few yrs as some
 newly remastered album comes out (or so i'm learning from the steve hoffman forums).
 http://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/hi-res-download-news-hdtracks-prostudiomasters-pono-etc-software-mastering-part-12.434884/page-245
  
 ** *Music downloads could be no more by 2020*
 http://www.whathifi.com/news/music-downloads-could-be-no-more-2020
  
 so i'm trying to do both...


----------



## Deftone

Used Cds are extremely cheap and 9 times out 10 remasters sound worse than the original pressings so you don't need to keep buying them over and over like you say.

You also don't have to rely on an Internet connection to listen to music.


----------



## markus94103

canali said:


> *What sounds better: Apple Music, Tidal, or Spotify* http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/7/8872115/apple-music-tidal-spotify-audio-quality-test


 
  
 Interesting article, but I wish they'd use professional musicians, audio engineers, or experienced audiophiles for these blind tests! Those results would be much more interesting.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Does anyone know if MOJO has any problem with MOOV? It's a music app like Spotify and Tidal and is available on both iOS and Android. Thanks dudes.


----------



## Mython

I was being a bit tongue-in-cheek with my remark, but I do feel that streaming is nothing like as wonderful as it is being made out to be.
  
 People invariably point to streaming being good for discovering new music, and I happen to agree with that - but it's at that point where I step off the bandwagon before it goes any further, rather than believing it is *also* wonderful in other respects, as its fans seem to believe.
  
 I *refuse* to rely on an RF signal to play my music, especially when my device is a few millimeters from my body. I also refuse to have some private company profiling my daily music listening, and using that for any nefarious purpose they feel inclined to, at any point of their choosing. Youtube and Google are bad enough, logging every damn thing I manually search for. I'm not going to have literally *every* thing I ever listen to, logged, as well, by the likes of Tidal, Deezer, or Spotify, etc.
  
*Both Mojo and myself have a right to enjoy music without being bombarded with totally-unnecessary RF during the process!*




  
 Streaming is NOT the best thing since sliced bread.  It has its uses, but it is not the be-all and end-all of music distribution, as some people (including journalists) seem to think it is.
  
 How long ago did most of the music industry declare that vinyl would be dead..? It's not only still with us - it's currently experiencing *growth!*
  
 But I shouldn't complain too much about streaming fans abandoning their CD collections - it just makes secondhand discs even cheaper for me to buy, including some of Steve Hoffman's excellent masters (like Bob Marley's '_Legend')_
  
_Downloads, I'm also OK with - as long as they're played offline, and not streamed, and I don't think they'll have disappeared by 2020_


----------



## Deftone

Great post mython, nothing truly beats the feeling of owning your personal collection

Once purchasing cd or vinyl it is yours but when streaming it feels like your borrowing.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

mython said:


> I was being a bit tongue-in-cheek with my remark, but I do feel that streaming is nothing like as wonderful as it is being made out to be.
> 
> People invariably point to streaming being good for discovering new music, and I happen to agree with that - but it's at that point where I step off the bandwagon before it goes any further, rather than believing it is *also* wonderful in other respects, as its fans seem to believe.
> 
> ...




All the streaming programs allow you to download music to your device for offline listening. Thus, no RF. There's really no downside. All options are available. But if you're paranoid about data collection, well, I've got no answer for you other than to say... Good luck over the next decade!!


----------



## rcoleman1

mython said:


> Quit the newfangled streaming malarky, and go back to buying CDs - at least that way, you know more about the recordings you're paying for


 

 +1. Totally agreed...which is why I continue to buy CDs and rip them to FLAC. Most of the recordings sound phenomenal out of the Mojo.


----------



## salla45

rcoleman1 said:


> +1. Totally agreed...which is why I continue to buy CDs and rip them to FLAC. Most of the recordings sound phenomenal out of the Mojo.


 
 streaming is good for casual and party listening (and for trying out new stuff  ). End of. Musical collections will endure.
  
 The hard disc based collection is replacing the cd and vinyl collection of old. It's still something physical to work with and own, and yes, cherish.
  
 I ripped my CD's years ago, first into WMA back in late 1990's, then FLAC more recently. I was alarmed to see how many of the CD's had deteriorated to become almost unreadable, however, and these are only about 25 year old CD's max.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

True. Physical media is not to be trusted. Perhaps we should store all ripped music on cloud.


----------



## Slaphead

salla45 said:


> streaming is good for casual and party listening (and for trying out new stuff  ). End of. Musical collections will endure.
> 
> The hard disc based collection is replacing the cd and vinyl collection of old. It's still something physical to work with and own, and yes, cherish.
> 
> I ripped my CD's years ago, first into WMA back in late 1990's, then FLAC more recently.* I was alarmed to see how many of the CD's had deteriorated to become almost unreadable, however, and these are only about 25 year old CD's max.*




The manufacturing process of the first CDs didn't seal the edges of the CD - they were just the reflective aluminium part sandwiched between two polycarbonate layers. This left the aluminium part exposed to the air, and as a result the aluminium slowly corroded inwards making the CDs increasing unreadable towards the out edges.

This problem was eventually noticed and later CDs did indeed have sealed edges which lead to greater longevity.


----------



## waveSounds

alpc said:


> Well, I had and I am still mojo-free at the moment. I cannot justify to myself that l need a DAC for my music (and add more weigh and bulk to my "things to carry" daily).




I agree; when I'm out and about all I need is my S7 + headphones, and sometimes the Sound Blaster E1 for a finer controld over volume. I bought the Mojo for desktop use, at home and in the office.


----------



## sonickarma

Soundaware - M1Pro ---> Coax ---> MoJo  ---> Empire Ears Zeus R
  
 Dap and Mojo Held togther with Pota-Pita sheet
  

  
  
  
  

  

  
 Sounding Nice!


----------



## scarfacegt

Finally the mojo is working with tidal in the pioneer xdp 100r  had some firmware update on the pioneer,and voila,it worked  havent tested so much yet,but i really love that you dont have to play load to hear all the instruments in the music.Safer for the ear.So thats a real bonus


----------



## salla45

louisarmstrong said:


> True. Physical media is not to be trusted. Perhaps we should store all ripped music on cloud.


 
 (Firstly, sorry about the off-topic, guys - although I love this thread for that; not TOO strict  )
  
 Yes def cloud storage will be the future, but it's too expensive right now. We're at the stage with the cloud that we were about 18 years ago with hard disc storage space/cost perhaps?
  
 Best bet is to make at least one back up of a local disc and have a working disc for daily use. I have 3 in fact; 2 "full" versions including all artworks, and all Hi Res, HD copies where available, and a further "daily use" disc which had 16-44 versions of all albums and no artwork scans.


----------



## miketlse

wavesounds said:


> Damn it. Bought a Mojo on a spontaneous(ly planned) visit to Richer Sounds earlier. Wanted to hear and prove to myself that the hype around this device was grossly blown out of proportion, intending to return it and resume normality and blissful contentment with my Meridian Ex².
> 
> Well, it didn't quite turn out like that; I'm going to have to keep the bloody thing


 
  
 I think quite a few people have had a similar experience - once you try the Mojo, there is no going back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My wallet worries how I might react if I demoed a DAVE.


----------



## miketlse

louisarmstrong said:


> True. Physical media is not to be trusted. Perhaps we should store all ripped music on cloud.


 
  
 But store copies at multiple locations!
  
 Search the web and you will find posts by people who put all their key data in the cloud (provided free by their ISP), then someone made a complaint about them to their ISP about something, and suddenly their account is closed, and they have lost access to all their historical emails, plus everything stored in the cloud.
  
 So storing data/music in a cloud, reduces your physical clutter at home, but you have surrendered your right to access, to the whims of a faceless bureaurocrat at your ISP.


----------



## miketlse

salla45 said:


> streaming is good for casual and party listening (and for trying out new stuff  ). End of. Musical collections will endure.
> 
> The hard disc based collection is replacing the cd and vinyl collection of old. It's still something physical to work with and own, and yes, cherish.
> 
> I ripped my CD's years ago, first into WMA back in late 1990's, then FLAC more recently. I was alarmed to see how many of the CD's had deteriorated to become almost unreadable, however, and these are only about 25 year old CD's max.


 
  
 When CDs first appeared, we were told that the data storage would degrade after 10 years, so we would continually have to make backup copies of data and buy new music discs. In practice this was scaremongering, and the oldest CDs will now be 30 years old, and still readible - but maybe there is a good case for creating backup copies of music CDs after 20 years.


----------



## Slaphead

miketlse said:


> When CDs first appeared, we were told that the data storage would degrade after 10 years, so we would continually have to make backup copies of data and buy new music discs. In practice this was scaremongering, and the oldest CDs will now be 30 years old, and still readible - but maybe there is a good case for creating backup copies of music CDs after 20 years.




The 10 year limit on data retention was originally stated for recordable CDs, not for manufactured CDs. The way data gets onto them is fundamentally different, as is their construction.

With manufactured CDs the data is physically stamped onto the reflective aluminium layer, much in the same way that vinyl is pressed, and this makes physical pits in the aluminium. As long as these CDs are properly sealed so that air cannot reach the aluminium layer then there's no reason why they shouldn't last until the end of the universe, if properly cared for.

Recordable CDs, on the other hand, used a semi reflective layer on top of a non reflective layer. The laser of the CD recorder burnt through the semi reflective layer in order to simulate the pits on a normal CD. The problem was that when exposed to light and heat the semi reflective layer would gradually decay thus eventually rendering the CD unreadable. Initial accelerated aging tests showed that under normal use the CD would be rendered unusable at around the 20 year mark, leading to the figure of 10 years as the point where you should really start to think about getting your data off them.


----------



## Mython

I'm just grateful Mojo isn't damaged by playing my ABBA albums!


----------



## Mython

BTW, I remember another factor regarding deterioration of stamped CDs was that, for a brief period of time, Philips were printing their CD booklets on paper manufactured with an acidic pH - not intentionally - it was a simple oversight, but the booklet would press against the top surface of the disc, when the clam-shell case was closed, and the acid would then attack the CD. I recall them offering replacement discs to people affected by this.* It is possible that Philips were not the only company to make this mistake*, but my memory is that they were the ones who suffered the calamity and resulting publicity, at the time.


----------



## audi0nick128

Well I would still suggest to use a system cleaning record or a rip, after listening to ABBA  
*buzzing 'You oughta know' while writing*


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> I'm just grateful Mojo isn't damaged by playing my ABBA albums!


 

 Those infectious harmonies!


----------



## jmills8

https://youtu.be/jqvOfSF8xjs


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> I'm just grateful Mojo isn't damaged by playing my ABBA albums!


 
  
 Your right, nothing wrong with a bit of Abba now and then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 I have been using Fairstars CD Ripper as well as CD Burner XP (for copies) but always use the slowest speeds.
  
 Has anyone noticed a *difference* in sound quality between the different software?


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> I'm just grateful Mojo isn't damaged by playing my ABBA albums!




You are now officially on my ignore list


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> I'm just grateful Mojo isn't damaged by playing my ABBA albums!


 

 Mojo very good with Abba. My previous Meridian explorer, even with a thicker richer sound, made Abba harsh and extremely digital sounding. Very crashy. Whereas the Mojo just makes Abba sound normal.
  
 The Mojo tames the cymbals in Def Leppard too, (over the Meridian Explorer).


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> I'm just grateful Mojo isn't damaged by playing my ABBA albums!







peter hyatt said:


> Those infectious harmonies!







greenbow said:


> Mojo very good with Abba. My previous Meridian explorer, even with a thicker richer sound, made Abba harsh and extremely digital sounding. Very crashy. Whereas the Mojo just makes Abba sound normal.
> 
> The Mojo tames the cymbals in Def Leppard too.




There's a place in hell for you guys


----------



## Mython

dexter morgan said:


> All the streaming programs allow you to download music to your device for offline listening. Thus, no RF. There's really no downside.All options are available.


 
  
 Does Tidal allow you to play offline via UAPP?
  
 I was under the impression one had to suffer Android's enforced upsampling to 24/192 if wanting to play Tidal content offline.
  
 But, in any case, I respectfully beg to differ about no downsides about streaming services  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


dexter morgan said:


> But if you're paranoid about data collection, well, I've got no answer for you other than to say... Good luck over the next decade!!


 
  
 Yes, I know what you mean, but I'm certainly not going to _run_ into the sheep-pen of my would-be captors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (and I'm not alone in that sentiment)
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just grateful Mojo isn't damaged by playing my ABBA albums!
> ...


 
  
 Truth be told, most of ABBA's back catalogue is poorly recorded and just as poorly mastered, so although nothing can make a silk purse out of that, it is not surprising that Mojo would do a more effective job of making some sense of poorly-mastered material.


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> Truth be told, most of ABBA's back catalogue is poorly recorded and just as poorly mastered, so although nothing can make a silk purse out of that, it is not surprising that Mojo would do a more effective job of making some sense of poorly-mastered material.




You've also got to consider that it was mastered to work well on the most prevalent audio device at the time - the transistor radio.


----------



## daberti

mython said:


> Truth be told, most of ABBA's back catalogue is poorly recorded and just as poorly mastered, so although nothing can make a silk purse out of that, it is not surprising that Mojo would do a more effective job of making some sense of poorly-mastered material.


 

 That's interesting. So I should be able to play that music offline with Mojo's own added performance?


----------



## rkt31

the biggest culprit for CD damage is improper handling . I have seen people rubbing the CD on pants (in India) everytime they take the CD out of the case. CD is not affected few dust specks but it is damaged by the scratches accumulated over the years. I can't understand the idea of many very expensive CD players using slot loading. how can you prevent a CD from scratches in slot loading ! I think modern asio drivers use fool proof mechanism of data streaming to DACs therefore it does not matter whether one is using an expensive CD transport or flac files . in fact a flac streamed via foobar through asio driver can beat a dedicated CD transport provided a good usb cable and some measures are taken to reduce emi and rfi.


----------



## kawaivpc1

bengkia369 said:


> Please please offered at least 2 add-on module for the Mojo!
> 1) a even better amp (like Ak380 external amp)
> 2) a DAP with touchscreen with dual SD card slot!


 
  
  
 I agree..
 Mojo is already far ahead AK240, AK120, Calyx M in sound quality.
  
 WHAT IF.... Chord Mojo comes with two SD card slots and a touch screen for folder browser? 
 Then I think Chord Mojo will become the best DAP out there. 
  
 Or try to collaborate with people like Acoustic Research. Acoustic Research hardware plus chord mojo DAC would be perfect combination. 
 I hate to carry a separate DAC on top of a cellphone or DAP. It's primitive and messy.


----------



## canali

mython said:


> I'm just grateful Mojo isn't damaged by playing my ABBA albums!


 
  
 poor Abba...and Kiss for that matter.... lol
 both bands have some fab hits yet we all wince if we acknowledge we like some of their tunes.
 Kiss: Cold Gin, Black Diamond, Strutter, and Deuce are some of my favs for just good 'ole Rock and Roll
 ...they're like a good hamburger: nothing pretentious or sophisticated, just downright enjoyable.
 ... and imo of the best fist pumping tunes ever: Detroit Rock City.
  
 enjoy the Foo Fighters rippin' this baby up.


----------



## captblaze

I am foo fan, but when are bands gonna do themselves a favor and stop trying to cover Rush?
  
 and am I the only person who has gone from Mojo to Hugo? instead of the trend here which seems to be Hugo to Mojo?


----------



## canali

captblaze said:


> I am foo fan, but when are bands gonna do themselves a favor and stop trying to cover Rush?
> 
> and am I the only person who has gone from Mojo to Hugo? instead of the trend here which seems to be Hugo to Mojo?


 
 hey what can we say...we had some fab bands in those '70s early '80s.!...very influential and timeless.
  
 as per your point of going from mojo to hugo, i'm awaiting something else to come out that might be a mojo tt or better version:
 something in between the mojo and hugo...that said,however, the new iFi pro ican sure looks like its a fab piece.
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/pro-ican/
 choices choices...


----------



## Rowethren

Hello, recently started having a strange problem with my Mojo. Happened maybe a dozen times, it just refuses to turn off. Anyone else had this problem? I have had my Mojo since the week of release and use it almost every day so the spheres are well warn and don't catch on the shell. Also, I can hear the switch under the sphere clicking but it just doesn't turn off. The last time it took me about 5 minutes of repeatedly pressing the button to get it to actually turn off... Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## canali

brent75 said:


> I LOVE my Adam F5s for my desktop set-up. Honestly probably my favorite piece of audio gear I own. I wonder how it sounds in comparison to the A5X...


 
 from adams acoustics when I emailed asking for suggestion for desktop:
  
_Thanks for reaching out.  The AX series is intended for Pro Audio Studio applications however_
_we do get a decent amount of people like yourself using them in hifi applications.  I would probably _
_suggest a more full range speaker for the ability to use them without a subwoofer in your kitchen setup. _
_ A set of A7X’s would be my suggestion.  Hands down our best selling monitor and has the frequency range you will need._
  
 Thanks,
  
Adam Sheppard
Regional Sales & Marketing Manager
Cell: 615 924-3680
Office:
615 983-6214
Fax: 615 983-6209


----------



## brent75

canali said:


> from adams acoustics when I emailed asking for suggestion for desktop:
> 
> _Thanks for reaching out.  The AX series is intended for Pro Audio Studio applications however_
> _we do get a decent amount of people like yourself using them in hifi applications.  I would probably _
> ...


 
 Nice response...but doesn't really address how the AX series might sound different than my F5s, which is what I was curious about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Regardless, I wouldn't trade. My F5s sound amazing. I use them in a nearfield triangle, with usually pretty low volume (more ambient music while I'm working than "hi fi critical listening")...so my criteria would likely be much different than putting in a kitchen and blasting.


----------



## warrior1975

canali The ifi Can Pro looks very nice, just remember no dac in it, so it's different than Mojo or Hugo.


----------



## canali

brent75 said:


> Nice response...but doesn't really address how the AX series might sound different than my F5s, which is what I was curious about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'll ask him then will PM you, so not to divert this thread.


----------



## brent75

I don't need a PM. I was casually curious. I'm sticking with my F5 and happy.

Onward Mojo talk!


----------



## scarfacegt

Safety travelling


----------



## Deftone

That's some serious protection dude


----------



## Traveller

Old meets new...
 ...and I do mean oooold. I bought that DAP back in 2001... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... and the battery still holds a decent charge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Actually, just checking my Mojo's optical interface


----------



## Deftone

What's the storage space like on that thing? I can imagine one flac album aha.


----------



## scarfacegt

deftone said:


> That's some serious protection dude




Hehe.yup.i was shopping today,and that was the only thing i found for my head-fi stuff  but got it cheap tough.The mojo and the other things are not cheap,so wanna take good care of it  still waiting for that lottery to tick in


----------



## warrior1975

scarfacegt beautiful setup bro, love it. Which model case is that? 

For those looking for a cck, my buddy spook76 posted this in the Shure kse thread (electrostatic). 

http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable

Looks really nice.


----------



## howdy

Does anyone have a current list of Android phones with USB Audio out? Looked at post 3 and do not see such a list.


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> Does anyone have a current list of Android phones with USB Audio out? Looked at post 3 and do not see such a list.


 
  
 It's enough work to keep on top of Mojo, so maintaining an up-to-date and constantly-increasing list of smartphones is something I don't relish the prospect of doing; sorry


----------



## Traveller

traveller said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm pleased to report my problems are solved _(and thank goodness for that, those clicks / pops were driving me nuts _



_)._ Nothing to do with RF - [edit] as Mython correctly surmised _(surprise, surprise, he was right again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_ [/EDIT] and although it could have been a resource or conflict issue, I was unable to verify it by any standard Windows resource monitoring tools. So the actual problem is still an unknown, but my solution was to go with WASAPI vs. DS. Using Foobar2000, I installed the WASAPI "component" and voila, thanks to a direct pipeline to the Mojo, the clicks have completely disappeared. As far as I can tell, there is no direct mention in "Post 3" (or related Foobar2000 links) that running with default DirectSound will cause problems... and maybe it is a variable issue that doesn't affect everyone. In my case, I had the same exact problem with two completely different Notebooks running two version of Windows. Heck, one of them is my office's "workplace" and it is maintained by a third party.
  
 What I also could not find documented _(or maybe I missed it)_ is that WASAPI (or ASIO) not only provides a dedicated pipeline but is essential to overriding Window's fixed sampling rate. I was very pleased to see Mojo's sample-rate indicator go from red to green once a 24b96K song came up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before installing WASAPI I had to manually set the sample rate for the Windows "Device" each time I decided to change from Redbook to Hi-Res media.
  
 What IS very well documented in "Post 3" is the fact that you can easily resolve the other issue regarding the loss of the first 500ms of the first queued song. UAPP (Android) has an option and Foobar2000 has a "DSP" component that essentially allows you to buffer each song with silence _(for a user-selected amount in ms)._
  
 So I'm almost in playback nirvana. There are still some surprises - hitting the pause or play cmds or selecting another spot mid-song will elicit a click / pop and at times they can be loud. Not fun, but okay, it's a minor issue compared to random clicks etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now to figure out how to make my Mojo last _even close to 10hrs_ on one charge... off I go to "Post 3" to see what's what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


canali said:


> on another note, tomorrow is when i will start to listen exclusively to the mojo for a few weeks....will be tucking away my dragonfly red...then i'll return to it, as per xrelicx's helpful suggestion.


 
 No you won't...
 ...won't return to the Dragonfly.
 Once you're tuned your brain for that Mojo sound, going back to the Dragonfly is maddening... you will see what I mean soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  


deftone said:


> What's the storage space like on that thing? I can imagine one flac album aha.


 
 20GB HDD. And not Solid State, but a good old-fashioned platter that revs up mid-song to fetch more data for what must be a pitiful excuse of a RAM buffer, lol! I'll tell you what, though; back in those days this player blew the competition away. Forget the iPod (1G was released in Oct. 2001) - which wanted to convert all my HQ-ripped MP3s to their proprietary compression format... using something called "iTunes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not only did iRiver'S DAP allow me to play pretty much any format available at that time, but it was the only (or one of very few) portables with a line-out! Not only a line out, but a coax / optical out. Not only out, but in!!! I hooked it up to my Meridian CD Player via both coax and optical so that I could rip songs. Not that convenient compared to a PC, but a nice feature to have all the same.
  
 I don't even think anything but A&K's AK380 with "native DSD playback" can claim bragging rights in today's market like the iHp-110 and 120 did back in those days


----------



## Mython

Nobody (least of all me) is claiming that post #3 contains all the possible answers for every possible Mojo question.
  
 It is just nice if people have the courtesy to _check _what's there before asking.
  
 That's all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I'm glad you have found a solution.
  
 I didn't only suggest RF, BTW. I also pointed to another thread discussing the possibility of latency and/or insufficient computer resources - which can happen if other (non-audio-playback) processor-intensive tasks are being performed at the same time as one is listening to Mojo, or if one is doing a lot of processor-intensive audio processing, as in the case of using HQ Player in some configurations. I've even observed people having issues with clicks simply when trying to play double-rate DSD (which actually involves shifting and processing a lot more data than people realise).
  
 When Mojo is used with such a wide range of devices, it is almost impossible for one person to keep track of all possible issues with all possible permutations, under the banner of Mojo being a common denominator - Mojo is _*just one part*_ of the equation.
  
  
 .


----------



## Traveller

mython said:


> I didn't only suggest RF...


 
 Woah, woah, just the opposite - I was implying that you were RIGHT, once again, in saying it was probably NOT RF - and you were right, hehe


----------



## Mython

traveller said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't only suggest RF...
> ...


 
  
 Sorry, I'm tired, not stroppy - if I seemed abrupt or defensive, I apologise. Was just trying to be _descriptive_ about various facets of the conversation, and evidently failed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's almost 4 am, here, so I'm about to log-off and get some sleep!


----------



## Mython

BTW, before I go, I've been meaning to ask readers of this thread - are any of you using a Lotoo PAW 5000 with Mojo?
  
 I don't see the PAW 5000 mentioned much, nor the Soundaware Esther.
  
 From what I can gather, the Esther has some serious firmware quirks, but allegedly has a particularly well-implemened digital-output.
  
 Interested to hear from any of you with any experience of either DAP, from a digital-output (i.e. used as a transport-only) standpoint.


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> It's enough work to keep on top of Mojo, so maintaining an up-to-date and constantly-increasing list of smartphones is something I don't relish the prospect of doing; sorry


 
 Don't get me wrong I appreciate all you do, I just wanted to state that I looked there first. Do you or anyone know if all LG phones have USB out?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Quick question: does the Mojo alone without external amp drive the HE1000 with authority?


----------



## NaiveSound

louisarmstrong said:


> Quick question: does the Mojo alone without external amp drive the HE1000 with authority?




I wonder the same thing about he560. 
Mojo drives 400i very well, but that's a easy to drive can to begin with...


----------



## Deftone

louisarmstrong said:


> Quick question: does the Mojo alone without external amp drive the HE1000 with authority?


 
 no HE1000 is one of the only few headphones mojo cant drive to full potential


----------



## Peaceofmind

If Chord were to come out with a Mojo based tabletop model later this year, what show do they usually introduce new models?


----------



## scarfacegt

warrior1975 said:


> scarfacegt beautiful setup bro, love it. Which model case is that?
> 
> For those looking for a cck, my buddy spook76 posted this in the Shure kse thread (electrostatic).
> 
> ...




Tnx.Not sure wich model it is.Bough it in an shop here in norway.but it wasnt expensive  im sure they have cases like that on amazon,ebay an so  i will use it on daily bases,to store my stuff.And good to have when going for a roadtrip.


----------



## rkt31

asio is the most direct connection to mojo. you don't even need to set any native windows sample rate. I even disable all sounds in sound mixer and even mojo as a device in sound mixer because asio does not need any intervention from Windows. via asio it is direct connection between foobar ( or any other interface) and mojo.


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > It's enough work to keep on top of Mojo, so maintaining an up-to-date and constantly-increasing list of smartphones is something I don't relish the prospect of doing; sorry
> ...


 
  
 Nah, it's cool -    but if you happen to find such a list, please let me know & I'll add a link


----------



## Traveller

howdy said:


> ...Do you or anyone know if all LG phones have USB out?


 
Here's a list of all devices tested with UAPP, a good Android USB Player. You will find LG's G2-G4 in there. Note that there is a minimum version of Android required (3.1?) regardless of HW.
  
  


rkt31 said:


> asio is the most direct connection to mojo. you don't even need to set any native windows sample rate. I even disable all sounds in sound mixer and even mojo as a device in sound mixer because asio does not need any intervention from Windows. via asio it is direct connection between foobar ( or any other interface) and mojo.


 
 Thanks for your feedback! Its amazing that there's not more support for ASIO around here (HeadFi, not this thread) - all my searches ended up with WASAPI users.
 I hope to find an expert (maybe you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that could eventually provide Mython with good content for "Post 3" on _how to best "feed" the Mojo Bit-Perfect data from a Windows setup_ (Foobar2000 or Jriver), what the _pros / cons between ASIO and WASAPI (Push and Event modes)_ as well as Direct Sound are, how to configure the few options for each, etc.
 The only comment I read is that ASIO is better in terms of DPC latency _(stuttering, pauses and drop-outs during real-time streams, such as digital audio playback)_. In my (limited) experience with WASAPI so far I had a surprising pause (or drop-out) say, once during 60mins of continuous playback. This while I was busy surfing etc. I can live with that but I can imagine there could be cases where others experience it a few times during one song - that would be unacceptable.
 I will install the ASIO component in Foobar2000 and give that a whirl too, at the very least to avoid a fixed bit-depth setting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Regarding the install, what "virtual Device Driver" are you using? Did one come automatically with Chord's "Mojo Windows Driver" executable or do I need to rely on something like ASIO4ALL?


----------



## miketlse

peaceofmind said:


> If Chord were to come out with a Mojo based tabletop model later this year, what show do they usually introduce new models?


 
  
 If you don't need the portability aspect of Mojo, then you already have the choice of the 2Qute (mojo minus the headphone output) or Hugo (mojo plus the preamp outputs), so I doubt that chord would create a new version of Mojo.


----------



## biggysmalls

Hey all, is this issue normal with the Mojo? 

I'm getting popping and clicking noises with my Mojo whenever I play through DS, like in the Groove app and Musicbee. I switched over to ASIO and the issue disappeared. The same thing was happening with poweramp until I started using UAPP. Nothing to worry about or should I be concerned?


----------



## warrior1975

mython said:


> BTW, before I go, I've been meaning to ask readers of this thread - are any of you using a Lotoo PAW 5000 with Mojo?
> 
> I don't see the PAW 5000 mentioned much, nor the Soundaware Esther.
> 
> ...






 Esther I had on loaner as well. FW was fine. Worked well enough. I don't recall using the Mojo with it unfortunately. Either it doesn't have digital out or it was because the UI is so archaic I didn't bother.


----------



## miketlse

biggysmalls said:


> Hey all, is this issue normal with the Mojo?
> 
> I'm getting popping and clicking noises with my Mojo whenever I play through DS, like in the Groove app and Musicbee. I switched over to ASIO and the issue disappeared. The same thing was happening with poweramp until I started using UAPP. Nothing to worry about or should I be concerned?


 
  
 not really anything to worry about - but you can get annoyed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 check post #20067 for instance.
  
 All the operating systems by default modify/upsample/downsample the stream of music that you hear, resulting in changes of sample rate and/or breaks in the stream of music, whilst the phone/tablet/laptop catches up. My galaxy note 3 was working perfectly ok as a music source for both the OPPO HA-2 and Mojo, but then I innocently updated the android version, and the pops and crackles appeared. Adding ferrite chokes to the USB cable, and installing UAPP seem to have cured virtually all of the problems, but I still get occasional low-level distortion in some quiet sections of some music tracks. Maybe some of this is due to RFI being picked up by the headphone leads.
  
 I would probably not have heard this distortion in the old days, but during the past year since I started using good DACS, this low-level distortion is audible. 
  
 I find it is frustrating, so I use optical input at home, which removes any RFI interference from the input, but even so every few days i hear the odd pop or click, so it seems to be very difficult to always ensure a pure signal to the DAC and then through to the headphones. Rob Watts has said that we do live in a world that is rich in radio signals, and it is very difficult to remove it all the time.
  
 You seem to have cured most of the problems by updating your software, but it is difficult to obtain perfect playback all the time.


----------



## rkt31

@Traveller, install asio plugin foobar, select chord asio driver as output and you are ready for bit perfect output ( need to disable replay gain too in foobar ) . now you can disable all sound devices in sound mixer. even if you don't disable there will not be any change in volume by any volume slider in sound mixer. similarly chord asio can be selected as output in j river . asio4all won't disable volume control in sound mixer as far as I know. chord's own asio driver is the part of the mojo Windows driver which automatically installs both chord asio and mojo as a device in your pc. these asio drivers are dedicated drivers and do much more than you can think. these allow to send to mojo the maximum bit depth supported ( or even maximum sample rate to in hqplayer ) , establish asynchronous connection , bypass all windows processes etc. for music I have never used wasapi . for movies in vlc player there is no asio support. jriver allows even for movies asio as output.


----------



## EagleWings

rkt31 said:


> asio is the most direct connection to mojo. you don't even need to set any native windows sample rate. I even disable all sounds in sound mixer and even mojo as a device in sound mixer because asio does not need any intervention from Windows. via asio it is direct connection between foobar ( or any other interface) and mojo.


 
  


traveller said:


> Thanks for your feedback! Its amazing that there's not more support for ASIO around here (HeadFi, not this thread) - all my searches ended up with WASAPI users.
> I hope to find an expert (maybe you?
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
Guys, see this post of mine I made a few weeks back. @Traveller, I don't get the dropouts, but I do get those loud pops/clicks when I seek within a track. 
@rkt31, I am trying to avoid using ASIO because it seems to sound dull. So I am sticking with WASAPI, even though I get those loud pops. Do you know why ASIO is not sounding as good as WASAPI? Do I need to change any setting?
  


eaglewings said:


> Keywords: Loud Pop | Foobar2000 | FB2K | WASAPI | Loud Pop | Loud Click | Seek Bar | Seeking | Windows 7
> 
> Talking about Loud Pops: I am using Foobar2000 on my Windows 7 machine with the WASAPI component / plugin. I get loud pops when I try to seek within a track using the seek bar, I get loud pops/clicks. After a bit of research and experimentation, I figured I get the loud pop, only when I use the WASAPI component. When I switch the output to Windows Default or ASIO, I don’t get the loud pop. ASIO seems to mute the first 0.5 seconds, after seeking which I am guessing is a way to prevent this loud pop or click. Please let me know if there is a way to prevent this loud pop when using WASAPI.


----------



## willowbrook

Anyone have a problem with the charging? I plug mine overnight with 5V 2A charger and it will just flash after 6 hours for example. and the white light will eventually disappear. It charged up normally, but I thought white flashing means not enough wattage which doesn't make sense because it is constant white--> blinking white after some hours.
  
 Also, charging while playing will give white flash after some time and give something like green white green white etc. Pulling charger out shows green status and putting it back in shows constant white (charging normally). I always play charge/play mine in an air conditioned room, so no heat problem here.
  
 The blinking is no way that it is finished charging or insufficient wattage because it was blinking at green status and I provided 5V 2A.


----------



## Mython

willowbrook said:


> Anyone have a problem with the charging? I plug mine overnight with 5V 2A charger and it will just flash after 6 hours for example. and the white light will eventually disappear. It charged up normally, but I thought white flashing means not enough wattage which doesn't make sense because it is constant white--> blinking white after some hours.
> 
> Also, charging while playing will give white flash after some time and give something like green white green white etc. Pulling charger out shows green status and putting it back in shows constant white (charging normally). I always play charge/play mine in an air conditioned room, so no heat problem here.
> 
> The blinking is no way that it is finished charging or insufficient wattage because it was blinking at green status and I provided 5V 2A.


 
  
 Not 100% confirmed, but some chargers apparently _may_ be lowering their output, when they think they sense that the battery is approaching full-charge, so please try a charger that definitely maintains a constant current output.
  
  


xtr4 said:


> With regards to the newer wall chargers from major phone brands, I've noticed majority will drop to trickle charge when they "sense" that the battery is reaching full charge.
> Usually you will notice most mobiles will charge quite quickly up to about 80-90% and then take like forever to top off the rest. I'm guessing this is the reason why some users are reporting slightly longer charge times.
> 
> This is of course my own opinion and experience.


----------



## gonzfi

mython said:


> BTW, before I go, I've been meaning to ask readers of this thread - are any of you using a Lotoo PAW 5000 with Mojo?
> 
> I don't see the PAW 5000 mentioned much, nor the Soundaware Esther.
> 
> ...




I have the esther m1pro and as a digital transport (coax) to the mojo it's the best I've heard mojo sound (to se846). That's in comparison to laptop (optical), s7 (usb), x5ii (coax) and qp1r (optical). I said on another thread that the sound feels more 'alive' with the esther and can't really think of another word to use. The only issue with the esther is that it's silver (purely aesthetics) and there is no case available for protecting it. Otherwise it would be an end game portable rig and probably still is.


----------



## Arpiben

Those who want to be 100% sure about their chargers behavior, may purchase an USB multimeter for around 10 USD or even lower.
  
 With Mojo Off, the current from charger should be around 0.9A when fully charging.
 With Mojo Off, Fully charged (white led Off) the current from charger should be around 0.2A (0.14 A)
 With Mojo Off, Final charge step (hiss + white led) the current from charger should be lower than 0.6A
  
 Cheers.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Silly question...Are there any high quality USB C OTG cable to connect a mojo to a USB C android phone?


----------



## warrior1975

Maybe this article can point you in the right direction:

http://www.androidauthority.com/best-usb-type-c-cables-682801/


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> BTW, before I go, I've been meaning to ask readers of this thread - are any of you using a Lotoo PAW 5000 with Mojo?
> 
> I don't see the PAW 5000 mentioned much, nor the Soundaware Esther.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just read the whole  Esther thread, and I see what you mean by firmware quirks, but at least it seems to be a fairly mature product now. Pity that the M1 Studio is not yet available.
  
 Maybe this member can provide some feedback about using the DAP as a transport only.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/750875/she-is-esther-m1-m1pro-new-firmware-released/930#post_12722915


----------



## warrior1975

How about the AK70? Anyone here try it yet?


----------



## Arpiben

arpiben said:


> Those who want to be 100% sure about their chargers behavior, may purchase an USB multimeter for around 10 USD or even lower.
> 
> With Mojo Off, the current from charger should be around 0.9A when fully charging.
> With Mojo Off, Fully charged (white led Off) the current from charger should be around 0.2A (0.14 A)
> ...


 
  
 Adding the following in case of* desktop usage with charger permanently plugged*...
  
 With Mojo Off fully charged, the standby current is around 0.14 A / 5V.
  
 1. Switching On Mojo and listen to it through USB / ETHER C the charger will not provide more current for around 1H30 (my unit).
     It stays at 0.14A and then starts charging again at 0.7A with Mojo On (or 0.9A if Mojo is Off)
  
 2. Switching On Mojo as well as unplugging/plugging the charger.
     It triggers the charge cycle again without `delay` with same current values as above.
  
 No worries to have. 
 I remind that according to Rob, it is completely safe to let the charger plugged permanently.
 For stats, my Mojo has been permanently plugged for 7 months now.
  
 The behavior I mentioned above was differently pointed out in excellent _*post#3,  Battery&Charger / Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged 24H/7d*_
  
_*Point 1:*_
_Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* 

_

_Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge._
_Rob_
  
*Point 2:*
  
 There was a post from an head-fier describing how to trigger/force the charge cycle in desktop usage.
 Sorry, my mistake not retrieving it.
  
 Rgds


----------



## x RELIC x

arpiben said:


> No worries to have.
> I remind that according to Rob, it is completely safe to let the charger plugged permanently.
> For stats, my Mojo has been permanently plugged for 7 months now.




How long does the Mojo last when not plugged in after 7 months on the charger?


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> How long does the Mojo last when not plugged in after 7 months on the charger?


 

 I will answer tomorrow, time to sleep in my area now.
 Anyway, I am expecting 4-5 hours...
 Bye


----------



## x RELIC x

arpiben said:


> I will answer tomorrow, time to sleep in my area now.
> Anyway, I am expecting 4-5 hours...
> Bye




You should expect 8-10, 7 would be on the low end although I've seen reports of 6.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Can I only choose Chord ASIO from usb input on windows 10? I have no options to choose ASIO through optical on windows 10 with Tidal. Realtek Audio is the only option I see...


----------



## theveterans

Correct. Use ASio on Realtek and it'll automatically send to Mojo with the ASIO enabled


----------



## Traveller

eaglewings said:


> rkt31 said:
> 
> 
> > asio is the most direct connection to mojo. you don't even need to set any native windows sample rate. I even disable all sounds in sound mixer and even mojo as a device in sound mixer because asio does not need any intervention from Windows. via asio it is direct connection between foobar ( or any other interface) and mojo.
> ...


 
  
 So, the good news: the Mojo driver-set includes an ASIO driver which is detected by Foobar2000 / ASIO plugin automatically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
 The bad news is that NOW I experience stuttering when interacting with other applications _(browser loading special content, etc.)_ I never experienced this with the WASAPI drivers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I will be forced to try the "Run with high process priority" switch, although I'm not a big fan of giving any single process priority over others... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - _Update: Tested - still the occasional stutter. Gbye, ASIO... _
  
 Secondly and more importantly, I have to agree with EagleWings - the ASIO drivers sound _slightly_ more laid back than the WASAPI... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first thought was _"that Brit sound"_ coming from Chord's own ASIO driver but I cannot believe a driver has the ability to "fine-tune" the sound signature. I would imagine at best the driver relays the DACs input options to the OS _(max bit depth and so on)_.
 He's also correct re. _seeking or pause & play_ - ASIO is _"fading back in to the song."_ Ironically, it doesn't do so at the start of a song so I still need to keep the "Affix Silence" DSP plugin set to ~750ms.
  
  


x relic x said:


> You should expect 8-10, 7 would be on the low end although I've seen reports of 6.


 
 8-10? I WISH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had my brand new Mojo (SN# M035nnn) almost a month now and I guesstimate 7hrs tops. This is based on continuous use _(tried to burn it in overnight and ~7hrs later I awoke to a warm, but turned-off Mojo)... ._ The power LED is blue for <2hrs, and green until about the 4hr-total mark at which point it turns yellow. Yellow represents approximately the 50% mark. So maybe, when not using it in one long session, it might come out to a total of 8hrs in multi-sessions. I will investigate further... .


----------



## jmills8

traveller said:


> So, the good news: the Mojo driver-set includes an ASIO driver which is detected by Foobar2000 / ASIO plugin automatically
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I turned on a fully charged Mojo, left it on non stop playing music non stop. Laster without ever turning the Mojo off 7.5 hrs. If I turn the Mojo off and on then lasted less.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> You should expect 8-10, 7 would be on the low end although I've seen reports of 6.


 
  
 Are we talking about sleep time here?


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Are we talking about sleep time here?




Typically I get anywhere from 7.5 to 9 hours of use, although the specs say 8-10.


----------



## willowbrook

mython said:


> Not 100% confirmed, but some chargers apparently _may_ be lowering their output, when they think they sense that the battery is approaching full-charge, so please try a charger that definitely maintains a constant current output.


 
 That actually make sense, thanks for the answer. Might get a constant output charger.


----------



## kimD

My concern is buy 2 mojo, 1 for spare


----------



## howdy

kimd said:


> My concern is buy 2 mojo, 1 for spare



Than you can have twice the battery life.


----------



## kimD

howdy said:


> Than you can twice the battery life.




Bingo!! But my hears will be damage in time too 

For outdoor, I would bring powerbank will do


----------



## SeeSax

Proud new Chord Mojo owner here and wow, I wish I had bought this sooner as it seems I'm late to the party. I've tested with quite a few different IEMs and headphones out of my mobile phone and this thing is just incredible. I think my favorite pairing so far is with my Shockwave 3 IEMs and while they're already fairly easy to drive straight out of a phone, the Mojo just brings them into a new universe. I love this little thing. 
  
 Question: has anyone had trouble charging this with a Qualcomm QuickCharge 2.0 enabled charger? I know it does not have the quick charging feature, but it didn't seem to want to charge at all with my normal quick charger. I found an older one which is a "normal" 2 amp charger and it worked fine. Odd. 
  
 -Collin-


----------



## kimD

seesax said:


> Proud new Chord Mojo owner here and wow, I wish I had bought this sooner as it seems I'm late to the party. I've tested with quite a few different IEMs and headphones out of my mobile phone and this thing is just incredible. I think my favorite pairing so far is with my Shockwave 3 IEMs and while they're already fairly easy to drive straight out of a phone, the Mojo just brings them into a new universe. I love this little thing.
> 
> Question: has anyone had trouble charging this with a Qualcomm QuickCharge 2.0 enabled charger? I know it does not have the quick charging feature, but it didn't seem to want to charge at all with my normal quick charger. I found an older one which is a "normal" 2 amp charger and it worked fine. Odd.
> 
> -Collin-




iPhone/xiaomi/Samsung power adapter all work fine, just depend how long for that charging duration and times


----------



## Rumiho

So I asked this question in the Hugo thread but I thought I might get some different answers here.
  
 My current set-up is HD 800's - Schiit Valhalla 2 and a Schiit Bifrost Multibit. Would the Mojo work well as a full replacement for the Schiit gear in both a home and mobile set-up? I listen to music in probably an 80/20 split between home and mobile so the Mojo would be great for that but I don't want to lose any quality with my home set-up.
  
 I was also looking at the Hugo but if the Mojo with its newer tech is actually better or close to the Hugo sound quality wise $600 seems much better than $1300 + even used.


----------



## x RELIC x

rumiho said:


> So I asked this question in the Hugo thread but I thought I might get some different answers here.
> 
> My current set-up is HD 800's - Schiit Valhalla 2 and a Schiit Bifrost Multibit. Would the Mojo work well as a full replacement for the Schiit gear in both a home and mobile set-up? I listen to music in probably an 80/20 split between home and mobile so the Mojo would be great for that but I don't want to lose any quality with my home set-up.
> 
> I was also looking at the Hugo but if the Mojo with its newer tech is actually better or close to the Hugo sound quality wise $600 seems much better than $1300 + even used.




Subjectively, the 'better' sound will depend on whether you like the Mojo's smoother presentation over the Hugo. Objectively, the Mojo actually measures better and supports more sampling rates for PCM and DSD. The Hugo has crossfeed and Bluetooth and more input/output options (but the inputs/outputs are really no better per-se). Mojo and Hugo share the same output power but the Hugo's battery lasts longer per charge. Subjectively, only you can determine if you like it better than the Schitt gear you have, but I know of many who prefer the Mojo to the Bifrost, but I also know of some who prefer the Bifrost. Measureably the Mojo is better than the Bifrost Multibit and Valhalla2.


----------



## jmills8

Turning the Mojo on and off plus taking it out side in the heat will lower the charge. Guess indoors one can teach 8 hrs.


----------



## Rumiho

x relic x said:


> Subjectively, the 'better' sound will depend on whether you like the Mojo's smoother presentation over the Hugo. Objectively, the Mojo actually measures better and supports more sampling rates for PCM and DSD. The Hugo has crossfeed and Bluetooth and more input/output options (but the inputs/outputs are really no better per-se). Mojo and Hugo share the same output power but the Hugo's battery lasts longer per charge. Subjectively, only you can determine if you like it better than the Schitt gear you have, but I know of many who prefer the Mojo to the Bifrost, but I also know of some who prefer the Bifrost. Measureably the Mojo is better than the Bifrost Multibit and Valhalla2.


 
  
 Fair on the "better" sound bit. Thanks for all the comparative info. With the Mojo being objectively better than the Hugo I'm leaning toward it currently especially after reading back through the thread a bit and seeing all of the good impressions regarding it's pairing with the HD 800's. Also with its much lower price point I could pick up and upgraded cable for my HD 800's xD


----------



## Arpiben

willowbrook said:


> That actually make sense, thanks for the answer. Might get a constant output charger.


 
  
 Awaiting for your constant output charger, you may also try charging your Mojo with an USB 2.0 / USB 3.0 computer output.
 If such, do not use any boost/fast charge ports or application and you will have enough current.
 Rgds


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> How long does the Mojo last when not plugged in after 7 months on the charger?


 

 Hi @x RELIC x,
  
 Please find hereafter my Mojo`s battery result. You were right: 7h45.
  
_Test condition;_
  
 Load ETHER C: 23 Ohms
 Volume: varying between the first double red and 4 dB/clicks down. This is in average around 3mA rms / 23 Ohms or less depending on music level
 Audio data: USB
 Listenning sessions: 2  (2h + 5h45)
 Mojo switched Off: 3h between the two sessions
  
_Mojo`s Led status:_
  
 Blue:         1h30min
 Green:      5h35min
 Red:             30min
 Red blnking: 10min
  
 Nota: My eyes didn`t see the yellow Led status.
  
 What is your conclusion? Did I significantly damage the battery capacity by letting Mojo permanently on charge?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Anyway, to be honest I was expecting less.
 For sure, those listenning with different gain headphones/levels may have different values since current can goes up to 250mA rms.
 Now time for me to fully charge Mojo again.


----------



## jmills8

arpiben said:


> Hi @x RELIC x
> ,
> 
> Please find hereafter my Mojo`s battery result. You were right: 7h45.
> ...


 Nice I did the same, constatly looking for color change. In my case I EQ my Mojo, I want more bass impact, so I guess this might lower the use of the battery. 7.5 hrs max for me Mojo/phone/app/eq.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler






arpiben said:


> Hi @x RELIC x
> ,
> 
> Please find hereafter my Mojo`s battery result. You were right: 7h45.
> ...






Arpiben, Seems fine to me. 

I was more curious as I've had a few device's batteries completely ruined from leaving them plugged in all the time (months on end). Chord has repeatedly said its fine to leave plugged in and they did have the battery made for them specifically for the Mojo with '_new battery tech_' so, well, there you go. That and the battery charging management seems robust as well from what they've said. 

Thank you for posting your results.

P.S. The ETHER C is 22 Ohms / 92 dB efficiency (not 23 Ohms  ).


----------



## SearchOfSub

rumiho said:


> So I asked this question in the Hugo thread but I thought I might get some different answers here.
> 
> My current set-up is HD 800's - Schiit Valhalla 2 and a Schiit Bifrost Multibit. Would the Mojo work well as a full replacement for the Schiit gear in both a home and mobile set-up? I listen to music in probably an 80/20 split between home and mobile so the Mojo would be great for that but I don't want to lose any quality with my home set-up.
> 
> I was also looking at the Hugo but if the Mojo with its newer tech is actually better or close to the Hugo sound quality wise $600 seems much better than $1300 + even used.





From the few products i have tried from both chord and schiit, the Chord are better products by a mile.

The rave reviews you get from Mojo owners are mostly from IEM users. For headphones, Hugo would be better.


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was also curious and doubtful too.
 Sorry for correcting the 22 ohms, it is 23 Ohms at least in official specs from Mrspeakers site.
 Anyway it doesn`t matter at all. There was some confusion about this value...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Abstract edited previously pasted the wrong one sorry)
*Specifications*

Weight: 390g (13.8oz)
Frequency response: Yes*
Efficiency: 92dB/mW
Impedance: 23 ohms
  
 Cheers


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> The rave reviews you get from Mojo owners are mostly from IEM users. For headphones, Hugo would be better.


 
  
  
  
 Hmmm... you appear to be stating that as an outright fact
  
 On what basis do you draw that conclusion?
  
  
 Hugo and Mojo both have the same power output, both have the same fundamental DAC code, except for the WTA section, and both are used, by various users, for IEMs/CIEMs/Cans
  
  
 Clearly, Audeze haven't drawn the same conclusion as you, and whilst I respect your personal opinion, I'm inclined to think they do not agree with an outright statement that Mojo is better for IEMs than for cans:
  


x relic x said:


> From the Audeze Sine thread. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Personally, I like Mojo and I also like Hugo (I think I _slightly_ prefer Hugos sound signature, but it's a close-run thing, and if I A-B'd them at some point in the future, a change of mind _may, or may not_, occur, but it wouldn't be on the basis of which is better-suited to driving cans, as I consider them both equally capable. TT is a different matter, since it incorporates a super-capacitor and a few other changes)
  
  
  
 Some related posts from Rob Watts (listed in post #3):
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/630#post_12000442
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5100#post_12079497
  
  
 .


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

For all of you interested in an alternative source, I an say that many of us seem to underestimate the smartphone. I can honestly say that I went back to my ASUS PADFONE S PLUS as source, after I tried an odroid c1+ running volumio 1.55. 
I have to say that I did not use it in an ideal setup. I use Ifi Ipower as power subly and use wlan for control only, to playback files stored on an attached USB drive. At first I was enthusiastic because of the gained clarity. BUT after more intense A/B ing I recognized that the clarity came with the price of less bass performance. 
I quess I can try to address this with ether a jitterbug when using the Ifi or go with a battery to power the odroid. The other important issue will be the way the odroid accesses the files. Using Ethernet connection would also allow to kill wlan. Another option might be to use a bigger system SD a d expander it to play files from there. So I will test some more, but I can say that the smartphone seems to be a better source than many think, especially when you take the user experience in account. I will report back when I tweaked the odroid further and will finaly conclude if the odroid in portable configuration is a real step up compared to my phone, without the downsides I am currently still experiencing. 

Cheers


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> Hmmm... you appear to be stating that as an outright fact
> 
> On what basis do you draw that conclusion?
> 
> ...





I forgot to mention it was imo.


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Wasn't trying to make you look bad - just need to be careful when guiding people's purchase decisions with outright statements.
  
 personal opinions acknowledged, I'm still curious: why do you specifically feel that Hugo is better than Mojo for driving cans?  (aside from the obvious 1/8" vs 1/4" jacks)


----------



## daberti

arpiben said:


> Those who want to be 100% sure about their chargers behavior, may purchase an USB multimeter for around 10 USD or even lower.
> 
> With Mojo Off, the current from charger should be around 0.9A when fully charging.
> With Mojo Off, Fully charged (white led Off) the current from charger should be around 0.2A (0.14 A)
> ...


 

 Confirmed


----------



## redstar

Can anyone recommend some DAPs (which can run spotify), that stack well with the mojo, in regards to the units size. So both fit together nicely.
Many thanks


----------



## willowbrook

arpiben said:


> Awaiting for your constant output charger, you may also try charging your Mojo with an USB 2.0 / USB 3.0 computer output.
> If such, do not use any boost/fast charge ports or application and you will have enough current.
> Rgds


 
 Can't find a consistent output charger, I don't think such a thing exists. I am pretty sure chargers do not force maximum amount of current consistently and let the device control how much current, so I am assuming it's not the problem with the charger and something with Mojo limiting the amount of current at different stages of charging. Maybe fully charging and playing at the same time creates too much heat.


----------



## Mython

willowbrook said:


> arpiben said:
> 
> 
> > Awaiting for your constant output charger, you may also try charging your Mojo with an USB 2.0 / USB 3.0 computer output.
> ...


 
  
  
 No, I wasn't referring to a charger 'forcing' current (Mojo will only draw as much current from a charger as it wants to draw) but *perhaps *the charger_ *restricting*_ the amount of current it is willing to supply, to a level lower than what Mojo wants/needs.
  
  
 Again; I am not stating this to be a definite fact. It is a hypothesis previously suggested by someone else (who was also careful to point-out that they were not claiming it to be a definite fact), but the suggestion seems *plausible*. The charger might restrict current 'intelligently' if it is designed to sense a change in current-draw, or voltage, of the device battery being charged, or it might, perhaps, restrict current if the charger itself is getting too hot.
  
 By all means, if anyone* definitely* knows, for a fact, that the above hypothesis is incorrect, then I am happy for them to tell me that


----------



## willowbrook

mython said:


> No, I wasn't referring to a charger 'forcing' current (Mojo will only draw as much current from a charger as it wants to draw) but *perhaps *the charger_ *restricting*_ the amount of current it is willing to supply, to a level lower than what Mojo wants/needs.
> 
> 
> Again; I am not stating this to be a definite fact. It is a hypothesis previously suggested by someone else (who was also careful to point-out that they were not claiming it to be a definite fact), but the suggestion seems *plausible*. The charger might restrict current 'intelligently' if it is designed to sense a change in current-draw, or voltage, of the device battery being charged, or it might, perhaps, restrict current if the charger itself is getting too hot.
> ...


 
 Maybe...^^ I don't have enough knowledge on this subject, so can't comment on technicality. My charger is just an authentic 5V 2A samsung charger that I charge my phone with.


----------



## warrior1975

rumiho said:


> Fair on the "better" sound bit. Thanks for all the comparative info. With the Mojo being objectively better than the Hugo I'm leaning toward it currently especially after reading back through the thread a bit and seeing all of the good impressions regarding it's pairing with the HD 800's. Also with its much lower price point I could pick up and upgraded cable for my HD 800's xD




I paired the hd800 with mojo and it sounded very good. I was using my X7, which is rooted and running V4A, setup for a basshead. With that setup the hd800 hit very hard, I was not expecting that type of bass response at all. I've read mixed reviews with mojo and hd800, but I haven't read about anyone running Viper4Android with it. That could have been a huge difference as it really alters the sound signature.


----------



## PAM005

I do use Anker charger. It has intelligent charging system (Anker IQ)
  
 From their website:
*PowerIQ™* technology dynamically detects and adapts to your device's unique charging protocol enabling it to charge at full speed. So thanks to PowerIQ™, together with Anker's industry-leading power output, charge faster and save time.
  
*MultiProtect Safety System*
Surge protection, short circuit prevention, temperature control and more keep you and your devices safe. 12/24V input.


----------



## EagleWings

Someone mentioned a while back about Qualcomm's Quickcharge compatible chargers. A while back, I was told by a friend who was specializing in Batteries that, when charging a Lithium based battery, there is no harm for the device's battery if the current output of a charger is higher than the recommended value. But care should be taken not to use a charger that outputs voltage different from what is recommended. So the Mojo can be charged with any 5V charger that outputs equal or greater than 1A current.
  
 Quickcharge chargers (or Quickcharge ports in chargers) have a higher voltage than 5V. So my guess is it should not be used to charge Mojo unless otherwise necessary.
  
 Any clarification on this topic is appreciated!


----------



## Mython

I didn't realise there were USB chargers exceeding the 5V standard - in_ that_ instance, I suppose the charger _could_ (depending on how well Mojos charging circuit is protected) potentially 'force' charging at an undesired rate.
  
 However, knowing how fastidious Rob, John and Matt are in their circuit designs, I suspect they would take the precaution of including over-voltage protection on Mojos charging input.


----------



## Arpiben

eaglewings said:


> Someone mentioned a while back about Qualcomm's Quickcharge compatible chargers. A while back, I was told by a friend who was specializing in Batteries that, when charging a Lithium based battery, there is no harm for the device's battery if the current output of a charger is higher than the recommended value. But care should be taken not to use a charger that outputs voltage different from what is recommended. So the Mojo can be charged with any 5V charger that outputs equal or greater than 1A current.
> 
> Quickcharge chargers (or Quickcharge ports in chargers) have a higher voltage than 5V. So my guess is it should not be used to charge Mojo unless otherwise necessary.
> 
> Any clarification on this topic is appreciated!


 

 IMHO, there is no harm trying such Quick/Boost/Fast chargers since Mojo will never draw more than 1A under 5V.
 Provided that they are rated 5V and not 9V or more.
  
 In most cases, if those above do not detect a device (Mojo) using the same language/protocol for charge regulation they;
 - either switch to low power 5V/1A in that case no issue or 5V/0.5A ( hence Mython and others advice not to use them in some cases),
 - either do not provide the current output
  
 What people need to take care of, in those days where USB cables are used everywhere, is that the USB cable must be properly dimensioned or approved for the rated current.If, by mistake or convenience, you are using a stock USB, from an oldy phone rated at 0.5A max, chances are great that the cable will start slowly, but surely burning if you are using it for Mojo`s charge or worse phablet etc....
 Regards


----------



## Mython

Rob has certainly mentioned that some cheap USB cables have a resistance that can be too high to function well, for charging purposes.


----------



## Arpiben

mython said:


> I didn't realise there were USB chargers exceeding the 5V standard - in_ that_ instance, I suppose the charger _could_ (depending on how well Mojos charging circuit is protected) potentially 'force' charging at an undesired rate.
> 
> However, knowing how fastidious Rob, John and Matt are in their circuit designs, I suspect they would take the precaution of including over-voltage protection on Mojos charging input.


 

 Right. Some over-voltage protections need  the item to be sent back. Probably not the case with Mojo but until Chord do not confirm/infirm better not take any risks.


----------



## Slaphead

My advice to anybody who is in a quandry about chargers is to just buy an Apple 12W iPad charger. These are dumb and designed for devices that actually limit and monitor their own charging, like the Mojo itself.

If a charger is doing it's own sensing then it may be that the charger decides to stop even though a device is still on trickle charge - something I've found with battery powerbanks in that when the current draw goes below a certain amount then they'll switch off.


----------



## normanl

eaglewings said:


> Guys, see this post of mine I made a few weeks back. @Traveller, I don't get the dropouts, but I do get those loud pops/clicks when I seek within a track.
> @rkt31, I am trying to avoid using ASIO because it seems to sound dull. So I am sticking with WASAPI, even though I get those loud pops. Do you know why ASIO is not sounding as good as WASAPI? Do I need to change any setting?


 
 I received my Mojo yesterday. I installed the driver for Windows 10, and it only installed ASIO without allowing choice of WASAPI. How do I install WASPI? I use JRiver MC. Mojo with DT880-600 ohm sounds very musical and addicting  with amazing treble, mid and bass for  classical music. By the way, when I played DSD file JRiver automatically converted the file to 176Hz in stead of DSD format. Can any one please tell me how to setup and play DSD files with JRiver MC? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arpiben

mython said:


> Rob has certainly mentioned that some cheap USB cables have a resistance that can be too high to function well, for charging purposes.


 
  

  Post #3:
  
_Quote: (bold added by me)_


> _Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> _
> _Quote:_
> ...


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> I didn't realise there were USB chargers exceeding the 5V standard - in_ that_ instance, I suppose the charger _could_ (depending on how well Mojos charging circuit is protected) potentially 'force' charging at an undesired rate.


 
  
 Qualcomm's Quickcharge chargers can output 9V. And I believe the version 3.0 (Quickcharge 3.0 and not USB 3.0) is capable of doing even 12V.
  


arpiben said:


> IMHO, there is no harm trying such Quick/Boost/Fast chargers since Mojo will never draw more than 1A under 5V.
> Provided that they are rated 5V and not 9V or more.
> 
> In most cases, if those above do not detect a device (Mojo) using the same language/protocol for charge regulation they;
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for this info!


----------



## warrior1975

I thought I read that the Mojo has safety built in for an adapter that is too many volts amps or whatever the correct term is. Didn't Mojo ideas Rob Watts state this?


----------



## EagleWings

normanl said:


> I received my Mojo yesterday. I installed the driver for Windows 10, and it only installed ASIO without allowing choice of WASAPI. How do I install WASPI? I use JRiver MC. Mojo with DT880-600 ohm sounds very musical and addicting  with amazing treble, mid and bass for  classical music. By the way, when I played DSD file JRiver automatically converted the file to 176Hz in stead of DSD format. Can any one please tell me how to setup and play DSD files with JRiver MC? Thanks in advance.


 
  
 I am sorry, I wish I could help. But I have no experience with JRiver and so I'm not aware how to install WASAPI. I use FooBar 2K and there is a WASAPI component for Foobar that needs to be installed.


----------



## Rumiho

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'm going to go with the Mojo to replace my Schiit. Can anyone recommend a good/well-built 3.5mm to 1/4 adapter? I was thinking https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Adapter-Authentic-Genuine-Universal/dp/B00L2SLLIO just because its Sennheiser.  
  
 Also is there any reason I should not consider second hand and purchase a new mojo instead?


----------



## audi0nick128

You might also consider a Furutech F 63 adapter. A reason not to buy a Mojo used would be if you are super hygienic, going crazy imagening other people dirt rolling on the glass balls....or maybe if it was sold from someone at Superbestaudiohaters... Just come from the Ether Flow thread over there and those guys could really need some happy pills... So yeah you can even buy from them...


----------



## miketlse

arpiben said:


> Post #3:
> 
> _Quote: (bold added by me)_
> 
> ...


 
  
 I also have an OPPO HA-2, which uses a VOOC rapid charger, and this also charges my Mojo without any problems.


----------



## Arpiben

willowbrook said:


> Maybe...^^ I don't have enough knowledge on this subject, so can't comment on technicality. My charger is just an authentic 5V 2A samsung charger that I charge my phone with.


 
  
 Please would you mind posting a picture of the charger you are using, for help purposes?
 I am not doubting about what you are experimenting but I just tried now a Samsung charger provoking weird behavior with Mojo ( led switching permanenbly between Blue & White)
 By zooming in the attached picture, you will notice that it is rated *only 0.7A*. With my charger case such behavior is expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thks.


----------



## daberti

normanl said:


> eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, see this post of mine I made a few weeks back. @Traveller, I don't get the dropouts, but I do get those loud pops/clicks when I seek within a track.
> ...




Check the DoP tick box under the asio settings. 
Mojo plays DSD with DoP.


----------



## Deftone

audi0nick128 said:


> .or maybe if it was sold from someone at Superbestaudiohaters... Just come from the Ether Flow thread over there and those guys could really need some happy pills... So yeah you can even buy from them...




LOL! true... They think 95% of everything in the "audiophile market" is utter **** 
What a depressing place to be.


----------



## RPB65

Right you lot! I'm getting one tomorrow so it had better be worth it! LOL. And that dreaded most annoying CCK lead to.


----------



## Deftone

rpb65 said:


> Right you lot! I'm getting one tomorrow so it had better be worth it! LOL. And that dreaded most annoying CCK lead to.




It's worth it if your headphones are good enough, hope your not using apple earpods lol.


----------



## RPB65

deftone said:


> It's worth it if your headphones are good enough, hope your not using apple earpods lol.


 

 Errr, no,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,hmmmm. 
 I have some Shure IEM at the moment, albeit _not_ the 846's. I am hoping to get some Noble K10's later this year. I actually don't own any decent headphones! All I have is Beyerdyamics DT100 that I used to use for online gaming when I was in a Quake clan! Yes, I am talking original Quake here! 3DFX graphics cards and all!


----------



## John2e

Can the Mojo functions a just a DAC?
  
 I've been holding down the volume buttons whilst powering on but the volume still functions on the Mojo
  
 I would like to use line out to another amp to tweak the sound a bit towards the warmer end of spectrum without sacrificing the resolution.
  
 Thanks


----------



## shultzee

rumiho said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I think I'm going to go with the Mojo to replace my Schiit. Can anyone recommend a good/well-built 3.5mm to 1/4 adapter? I was thinking https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Adapter-Authentic-Genuine-Universal/dp/B00L2SLLIO just because its Sennheiser.
> 
> Also is there any reason I should not consider second hand and purchase a new mojo instead?


 

 I have owned the Gumby and also Yggdrasil.   Currently I am using the Mojo and am very happy with it.  Here is the adapter I use from HD800 to Mojo.  Also a Sennheiser adapter


----------



## heliosphann

So I'm going to start using my main rig with a android tablet/usb-hub/mojo/amp combo. I tested it out with my Nexus 6 and it played great except the Mojo lit up blue like it was receiving 192khz audio, regardless if I was playing 44khz or 96 tracks. Is this normal with android devices that it only displays the 192 color? I just don't want there to be any downsampling, etc...


----------



## Deftone

Android natively upsamples, use UAPP for pure output.


----------



## Deftone

rpb65 said:


> Errr, no,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,hmmmm.
> I have some Shure IEM at the moment, albeit _not_ the 846's. I am hoping to get some Noble K10's later this year. I actually don't own any decent headphones! All I have is Beyerdyamics DT100 that I used to use for online gaming when I was in a Quake clan! Yes, I am talking original Quake here! 3DFX graphics cards and all!


 then a K10 + mojo combo would probably blow your mind.


----------



## warrior1975

deftone said:


> then a K10 + mojo combo would probably blow your mind.




I hope so, I'm waiting on my Noble K10 as well. Hear amazing things about this combo. I have extremely high expectations considering everything I'm reading. I expect to be blown away. I love my mojo, so that's covered. Now, let's see what 24, consecutive 5 star reviews sounds like...


----------



## x RELIC x

john2e said:


> Can the Mojo functions a just a DAC?
> 
> I've been holding down the volume buttons whilst powering on but the volume still functions on the Mojo
> 
> ...




Basically it already does output straight from the DAC with only an I/V converter necessary for output. No other opamps in the output stage like traditional designs, and it's about as transparent as you can get from the DAC. Think of the Mojo as having variable line out instead of seperate headphone amp. Because of the DAC performance it's different from other DAC/amp combos. You can read Rob Watts explanation in the third post of the thread. The line level setting is just a volume shortcut to 3V.


----------



## LeeMark

warrior1975 said:


> I hope so, I'm waiting on my Noble K10 as well. Hear amazing things about this combo. I have extremely high expectations considering everything I'm reading. I expect to be blown away. I love my mojo, so that's covered. Now, let's see what 24, consecutive 5 star reviews sounds like...




That's my combo, K10u with tidal streaming. Lovely, get some comply foam tips if you haven't already, makes a great seal, enhances the bass. I use this combo everywwhere now.


----------



## Rumiho

shultzee said:


> I have owned the Gumby and also Yggdrasil.   Currently I am using the Mojo and am very happy with it.  Here is the adapter I use from HD800 to Mojo.  Also a Sennheiser adapter


 
  
 Thanks, that one looks better for my set-up than what I'd previously found.


----------



## Mython

www.head-fi.org/t/814465/ak-j-or-mojo-and-transport#post_12728228


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x relic x said:


> Subjectively, the 'better' sound will depend on whether you like the Mojo's smoother presentation over the Hugo. Objectively, the Mojo actually measures better and supports more sampling rates for PCM and DSD. The Hugo has crossfeed and Bluetooth and more input/output options (but the inputs/outputs are really no better per-se). Mojo and Hugo share the same output power but the Hugo's battery lasts longer per charge. Subjectively, only you can determine if you like it better than the Schitt gear you have, but I know of many who prefer the Mojo to the Bifrost, but I also know of some who prefer the Bifrost. Measureably the Mojo is better than the Bifrost Multibit and Valhalla2.


 

 Definitely better than Schitt I'd say.


----------



## Rob Watts

mython said:


> I didn't realise there were USB chargers exceeding the 5V standard - in_ that_ instance, I suppose the charger _could_ (depending on how well Mojos charging circuit is protected) potentially 'force' charging at an undesired rate.
> 
> However, knowing how fastidious Rob, John and Matt are in their circuit designs, I suspect they would take the precaution of including over-voltage protection on Mojos charging input.


 
 Yes there is over voltage protection on the charging port. This is intended for initial protection upon connection to avoid inductive over voltage surges damaging Mojo. The USB input must be a USB legal 5v input; the over voltage chargers have a communications protocol to set the voltage higher than the usual 5v; Mojo does not have this protocol, so a USB charger should not be able to deliver more than 5v.
  
 Rob


----------



## noobandroid

mython said:


> I didn't realise there were USB chargers exceeding the 5V standard - in _that_ instance, I suppose the charger _could_ (depending on how well Mojos charging circuit is protected) potentially 'force' charging at an undesired rate.
> 
> However, knowing how fastidious Rob, John and Matt are in their circuit designs, I suspect they would take the precaution of including over-voltage protection on Mojos charging input.



there is the oppo vooc charger which delivers 9v 2a for their vooc charging


----------



## miketlse

noobandroid said:


> there is the oppo vooc charger which delivers 9v 2a for their vooc charging


 
  
 That is what i use, and it seemss to work ok.
 Maybe I should try my samsung phone charger instead.


----------



## Traveller

mython said:


> Rob has certainly mentioned that some cheap USB cables have a resistance that can be too high to function well, for charging purposes.


 
 Hmm...
 ...that brings up the thought I had the other day... €500 and the darn thing doesn't even come with it's own PS... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Yes, like everyone else here, I already have a half-dozen >1A USB chargers that came with my smartphone(s) but...
 ...just sayin'


----------



## Mython

traveller said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Rob has certainly mentioned that some cheap USB cables have a resistance that can be too high to function well, for charging purposes.
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, that's a fair comment (and I know you said it amicably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and, let's face it, the more-expensive Hugo _does_ come with a (non-USB) power supply - but, even so... you know what I'm going to say... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mojo brings a level of performance to the price-point that puts the rest of the market... well...
  
  
   



Spoiler: Food for thought






mojo ideas said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > The price for mojo is definetly reasonable (just so I don't get shot here, with these people)
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> xeroian said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John,
> ...


----------



## Rumiho

traveller said:


> the darn thing doesn't even come with it's own PS


 
 Speaking of... Does anyone have recommendations for a relatively cheap charger + USB data cable for the Mojo in a home set-up?


----------



## Mython

rumiho said:


> ... Does anyone have recommendations for a relatively cheap charger + USB data cable for the Mojo in a home set-up?


 
  
  
 A bog-standard Apple-certified charger will do the job nicely. Absolutely standard - no 'boost' charge modes or anything like that. Just an ordinary, standard, certified-quality, 'dumb' USB charger (with at least 1 amp, or more, output).
  
  
 As for USB data cables, for use at home, you won't go far wrong with a QED or Audio Technica cable.
  
 Having said that, I encourage you to choose one that does not have large plugs, so that you don't place unnecessary strain/leverage on Mojos microUSB socket.


----------



## warrior1975

warrior1975 said:


> I thought I read that the Mojo has safety built in for an adapter that is too many volts amps or whatever the correct term is. Didn't Mojo ideas Rob Watts state this?




Am I crazy or is the above statement true?


----------



## BB 808

warrior1975 said:


> Am I crazy or is the above statement true?



You are not crazy
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13155#post_12418232


----------



## Arpiben

traveller said:


> Hmm...
> ...that brings up the thought I had the other day... €500 and the darn thing doesn't even come with it's own PS...
> 
> 
> ...


 

 But the darn thing is indeed comming with an USB charging cable. Yes it is short, yes it stiff, No it doesn't have fancy silver.
 But it is very good for USB data audio too.


----------



## Arpiben

Quote:


warrior1975 said:


> I thought I read that the Mojo has safety built in for an adapter that is too many volts amps or whatever the correct term is. Didn't ​ ​ state this?





warrior1975 said:


> Am I crazy or is the above statement true?


 
  
*Surges* protection wrote Rob.


*Lightning* is big surge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (obviously kidding)
  
 Now seriously, what it is not clear for you regarding all those protections?
 Rgds.


----------



## John2e

x relic x said:


> Basically it already does output straight from the DAC with only an I/V converter necessary for output. No other opamps in the output stage like traditional designs, and it's about as transparent as you can get from the DAC. Think of the Mojo as having variable line out instead of seperate headphone amp. Because of the DAC performance it's different from other DAC/amp combos. You can read Rob Watts explanation in the third post of the thread. The line level setting is just a volume shortcut to 3V.


 
 Thanks again xRELICx!!!    To paraphrase; By holding down the volume while powering up automatically selects the 3v output (which is optimal for using another amp in conjunction with the Mojo DAC) but hitting the volume in that mode will give a variable output and basically it is operating normally for headphones or increased power if I am still using a separate amp.


----------



## x RELIC x

john2e said:


> Thanks again xRELICx!!!    To paraphrase; By holding down the volume while powering up automatically selects the 3v output (which is optimal for using another amp in conjunction with the Mojo DAC) but hitting the volume in that mode will give a variable output and basically it is operating normally for headphones or increased power if I am still using a separate amp.




Yes. To be crystal clear the line-level setting of 3V is simply a shortcut to that _volume level_, with the feature that it is not remembered after powering off. Nothing fundamentally switches inside the Mojo, it's always essentially a variable line out. 

For some amps 3V is too hot and you may encounter clipping. If you'd like to get to the standard 2V then press Volume Down 4x from line level to get to 1.9V (close enough).


----------



## John2e

Your contributions to this device are amazing
  
 Thanks it is appreciated 
  
 Cord should give you a Hugo to play with for all your help


----------



## Deftone

john2e said:


> Your contributions to this device are amazing
> 
> Thanks it is appreciated
> 
> Cord should give you a Hugo to play with for all your help  :bigsmile_face:




Yes i agree but i think if its anyone that deserves a gift from chord it would be mython. Hes done this since thread day 1.


----------



## GhstInTheMachne

Has anyone upgraded from Mojo to Hugo TT?


----------



## EagleWings

deftone said:


> Yes i agree but i think if its anyone that deserves a gift from chord it would be mython. Hes done this since thread day 1.


 
  
 Both Relic and Mython have made tremendous contributions and it wouldn't be fair to pick one. I will relieve you all from the trouble and will make the ultimate sacrifice of accepting the HUGO myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
  
 I guess the Ultimate Sacrifice would be accepting a DAVE, and I am ready for that as well..


----------



## Traveller

arpiben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yes, the darn thing _does_ come with a great USB cable - perfect for the data interface, which I presume is what it's intended for and indeed, what I use it for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Quote:


mython said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


 
 Touché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Given Arpiben's "suggestion" above, one can even say the Mojo comes GTG. After all, I do believe the lads over @Chord presumed we'd be using the Mojo OTG and eventually charging it "overnight", much like we do with our Smartphones*
_*Unless you own one of those pesky iPhones which needs recharging 3x daily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  


arpiben said:


> ...Please find hereafter my Mojo`s battery result. You were right: 7h45. _Test condition; _Load ETHER C: 23 Ohms / Volume: varying between the first double red and 4 dB/clicks down... / Audio data: USB / Listenning sessions: 2  (2h + 5h45) / Mojo switched Off: 3h between the two sessions
> _Mojo`s Led status:_
> Blue:         1h30min
> Green:      5h35min
> ...


 


traveller said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Okay, I did another run, this time during daylight hrs _(so that I could monitor it more closely) _and using *Arpiben's *most scientific approach (above):
  
 Load: 32ohms, 99dB (spl@1mW)
 Volume: medium double-red
 Data path: Foobar2000->USB 3.0->Mojo
 Session: 1 continuous run
EDIT 2:
 Warmest surface temp noted 29.5C (24.5C Ambient) 11C over ambient*
_*I now own an IR measurement tool which is clearly much more accurate than my first attempt using a household device._
  
 Blue:              1h45mins 22%  (78% vs. Rob's 80%)
 Green:           2h15mins 29%  (49% vs. 50%)
 Yellow:           3h15mins 41%  (8% vs. 10%)
 Red:              0h30mins 6%    (2% vs.  2%)
 Red blinking: 0h8mins 2%      (<2% vs. <2%)
 Grand Total:  *7h53mins* 100%
  
 Looks like Rob was spot on re. the pwr LED colors and the implied % of remaining charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And he was smart enough to publish percentages (and not mins) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 In any event, I used what I would say are "average" IEMs in terms of sensitivity and impedance. Furthermore, I didn't feel as if the more efficient JHA Angies (17 ohms, 117dB) got more time from the Mojo suggesting that indeed the DAC/FPGA uses much more of the juice than the analog output stage...
  
EDIT
 Charging Mojo with my Samsung "ETA-U90EWE" 5V/2A PS: 6hrs*
 Using my Notebook's "hot" USB 3.0:                                 ~6hrs*
_*Typical charge is 4 hours when Mojo's not completely depleted. Mojo cools down after a max. of 4hrs charge-time indicating either it (or the charging module) is in trickle-charge mode for the last 2 hrs._


----------



## Mython

arpiben said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> warrior1975 said:
> ...


 
  
  
 That reminds me of something well-worth feeding Mojo:
  
 (click image)


----------



## RPB65

Wow! OMG and various other acronyms and stuff. lol.
 I am a new Mojo user. Its been charging and i've only just started using it. Coldplay..........awesome. A different soundstage to my ZX2, however with that I am using a balanced cable and the ZX2 sounds just sublime. The Mojo is only just getting going now. It is so so nice to be able to use my Qobuz stream on a better screen/gadget than that poxy Android system on the ZX2 though. iPhone wipes the floor with that, of course, in terms of user interface and ease of use. For me this is due to the fact I need glasses too, so the much larger iPhone screen is most welcome.
  
 Not sure I like the volume being colours however I will get used to it. 
 Colours for the type of file playing is good - I will always know I am really listening to hi-res files, etc.
  
 Thanks to you all for the awesome Mojo thread and help on here, I really do appreciate all your efforts on that.


----------



## willowbrook

rpb65 said:


> Wow! OMG and various other acronyms and stuff. lol.
> I am a new Mojo user. Its been charging and i've only just started using it. Coldplay..........awesome. A different soundstage to my ZX2, however with that I am using a balanced cable and the ZX2 sounds just sublime. The Mojo is only just getting going now. It is so so nice to be able to use my Qobuz stream on a better screen/gadget than that poxy Android system on the ZX2 though. iPhone wipes the floor with that, of course, in terms of user interface and ease of use. For me this is due to the fact I need glasses too, so the much larger iPhone screen is most welcome.
> 
> Not sure I like the volume being colours however I will get used to it.
> ...




You can press both volume buttons at the same time to adjust brightness. High or low. Just in case if you were wondering.


----------



## RPB65

Hi all, I am trying to play a DSD256 file via Macbook Air, VOX and Mojo. Vox says the file is only 352 Khz when it is supposed to be quad DSD. Mojo colour looks to reflect the fact it is 352 Khz.
 So although I downloaded the DSD256 files, what am I missing here? It is connected to Macbook via USB .
 Thanks,
 Rich,


----------



## GreenBow

arpiben said:


> Even putting aside SQ issues, not sure at all that the hub will work. More experienced headfiers may answer that point more properly.
> Since you `only` want to have USB unplug/plug reachability why not considering a simple USB cable extender ?
> Keep the whole thing (End to End) as short as possible let`s say around 1m and you should not face SQ issues.
> Rgds


 
  
 After a little bit of jigging about I managed to run my Mojo USB cable to another USB port. It's accessible and makes unplugging easy. Therefor I can use this method for input selection. It does however leave me with a problem when I need both my PC's front USB ports. E.g. for my blu-ray external drive when I want to watch on my PC. I could of course buy an internal BR-player, however for now I will jig about the cables. Thank you again.


----------



## McClelland

x relic x said:


> There are multiple reasons why using a DAP with the Mojo makes more sense for different people. To each their own.


 
 I am working with the Mojo/iPhone6 using the recommended Apple CCK connector with the supplied Mojo USB connector.  It is awkward and difficult to configure to make sure I am not stressing the shallow USB input on the Mojo. It has been hard  to carry the combo in even large pockets without the potential for stressing the USB input.  I have noted the custom cable discussions of USB-Lightning cables that include the Apple chip, but I am still concerned that over time these cables, too,  will stress the USB input.  Am I overly concerned about this or is this a strong argument for a DAP?


----------



## Zojokkeli

Regarding the charging, I believe there is something funky with Samsung chargers (or cables.) They don't seem to charge non-Samsung devices very well. Same goes for charging Samsung devices with non-Samsung chargers. I have one Samsung charger at home from an old Samsung phone, and another at work for a Samsung tablet, and both have problems charging other devices.


----------



## noobandroid

zojokkeli said:


> Regarding the charging, I believe there is something funky with Samsung chargers (or cables.) They don't seem to charge non-Samsung devices very well. Same goes for charging Samsung devices with non-Samsung chargers. I have one Samsung charger at home from an old Samsung phone, and another at work for a Samsung tablet, and both have problems charging other devices.



I never had such scenarios or heard of it, i just use any charger that i can find and charge as it is, htc or asus or any device, I charge with the sam charger and measures fine, maybe it's that particular charger having problems


----------



## noobandroid

greenbow said:


> After a little bit of jigging about I managed to run my Mojo USB cable to another USB port. It's accessible and makes unplugging easy. Therefor I can use this method for input selection. It does however leave me with a problem when I need both my PC's front USB ports. E.g. for my blu-ray external drive when I want to watch on my PC. I could of course buy an internal BR-player, however for now I will jig about the cables. Thank you again.



why not use a powered by usb hub ?


----------



## x RELIC x

mcclelland said:


> I am working with the Mojo/iPhone6 using the recommended Apple CCK connector with the supplied Mojo USB connector.  It is awkward and difficult to configure to make sure I am not stressing the shallow USB input on the Mojo. It has been hard  to carry the combo in even large pockets without the potential for stressing the USB input.  I have noted the custom cable discussions of USB-Lightning cables that include the Apple chip, but I am still concerned that over time these cables, too,  will stress the USB input.  Am I overly concerned about this or is this a strong argument for a DAP?




Yes, it's a strong case for using a DAP IMO, but even a DAP using optical or coaxial or OTG USB may stress their inputs if not used carefully in a pocket. Like all devices, any stress on the input jacks should be avoided IMO. Personally, I feel Chord should release their add on kit that will help relieve the CCK stress on the Mojo's USB input. I'll admit, it's seems a long time coming. I do find the short supplied USB cable is just a hair too short and doesn't help the situation much.

In the end an all in one CCK aftermarket cable will help, _for sure_, but it can still stress the input depending on how the stack is taken care of. I guess what I'm saying is that whether using the Mojo or any other device stacked with a DAP, care should be taken with regard to stress on the inputs.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> Yes, it's a strong case for using a DAP IMO, but even a DAP using optical or coaxial or OTG USB may stress their inputs if not used carefully in a pocket. Like all devices, any stress on the input jacks should be avoided IMO. Personally, I feel Chord should release their add on kit that will help relieve the CCK stress on the Mojo's USB input. I'll admit, it's seems a long time coming. I do find the short supplied USB cable is just a hair too short and doesn't help the situation much.
> 
> In the end an all in one CCK aftermarket cable will help, _for sure_, but it can still stress the input depending on how the stack is taken care of. I guess what I'm saying is that whether using the Mojo or any other device stacked with a DAP, care should be taken with regard to stress on the inputs.


 

 It's almost tempting* to get a new metal case machined that'd incorporate the current Mojo guts, and have room to tack on a recessed Apple USB B socket, big enough to directly take the end of the CCK cable (as iFI does with their micro-DSD unit), and then transplant the innards to that case.  Hopefully the promised add-on that'll swallow the CCK cable will make that unnecessary sooner than later.
  
(*I say "almost tempting", as the cost of doing it as a one off was similar to the cost of the entire Mojo.  Might be something to pursue as a crowd-funded deal if the Chord module doesn't do the job).


----------



## warrior1975

bb 808 said:


> You are not crazy
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13155#post_12418232




Thanks. Should have thought to check that post. Derp.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## LouisArmstrong

Nice. Really nice. Where did you order it from?


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> Nice. Really nice. Where did you order it from?


 A shop in Hong Kong , order and they make it. Cable is Silver/Gold.They made the Copper/Silver one in this pic.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

jmills8 said:


> A shop in Hong Kong , order and they make it. Cable is Silver/Gold.They made the Copper/Silver one in this pic.


 

 DMA?


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> DMA?


 Thats a good shop but not that one. EC Shop in Kwun Tong, Kowloon.


----------



## normanl

I'm looking for a transport to use with my Mojo. There is a special sale on refurbished FiiO x5 (1st.Gen) for $129. I understand that it does not play native DSD files, in stead it converts DSD to PCM. Some one please advise which one shall I choose between refurbished X5 and a brand new X3-ii ($169), which plays native DSD. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Torq

normanl said:


> I'm looking for a transport to use with my Mojo. There is a special sale on refurbished FiiO x5 (1st.Gen) for $129. I understand that it does not play native DSD files, in stead it converts DSD to PCM. Some one please advise which one shall I choose between refurbished X5 and a brand new X3-ii ($169), which plays native DSD. Thanks in advance.


 

 You should be concerned about what they output to their respective coax digital outputs rather than what they can play internally.
  
 To play "native" DSD via Mojo your transport will need to be able to output DSD over PCM (DoP).  As far I know, neither Fiio player does that.  I stand to be corrected as my last hands-on experience with either unit was a while back and it's possible that firmware updates have changed that.
  
 But, regardless of what FiiO might be doing, Chord's Mojo can only play DSD via DoP, so unless your transport of choice supports that you're out of luck.


----------



## harpo1

torq said:


> You should be concerned about what they output to their respective coax digital outputs rather than what they can play internally.
> 
> To play "native" DSD via Mojo your transport will need to be able to output DSD over PCM (DoP).  As far I know, neither Fiio player does that.  I stand to be corrected as my last hands-on experience with either unit was a while back and it's possible that firmware updates have changed that.
> 
> But, regardless of what FiiO might be doing, Chord's uMojo can only play DSD via DoP, so unless your transport of choice supports that you're out of luck.


 
 The X3II does.  You can select DOP in the settings.  I believe it was added a couple updates ago.


----------



## x RELIC x

normanl said:


> I'm looking for a transport to use with my Mojo. There is a special sale on refurbished FiiO x5 (1st.Gen) for $129. I understand that it does not play native DSD files, in stead it converts DSD to PCM. Some one please advise which one shall I choose between refurbished X5 and a brand new X3-ii ($169), which plays native DSD. Thanks in advance.




Mojo plays better to PCM's strengths over the DSD format. Indeed I gave up on DSD a long time ago. I've had the X5 since day one and I can honestly say DSD is NOT worth the hassle, especially where audio fidelity is concerned for me. The X5 outputs at 24/88.2 through coaxial, the X3ii can output DSD over DoP with the latest FW. Really, I would take the dual slots of the X5 over the capability to output DSD any day. Then again, that's just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## hifikid245

Adding up to already cluttered thread: The mojo is freakin' amazeballs. I went to buy a Fiio e18 the saleslady pointed out the mojo and now I'm stuck on what body part to sell, damn you saleslady!

And BTW to clear up the Windows Phone confusions, it's confirmed otg is only supported on newer models that supports 'Continuum' for example the Lumia 950/xl. I am not sure about older models but my Lumia 830(running the latest windows 10m preview) does not work with the mojo. 

http://forums.windowscentral.com/microsoft-lumia-950/395360-external-audio-dac-support-usb-otg.html


----------



## TheTrace

I've had my Penon USB cable for a few days now, thus far not a single complaint.


----------



## miketlse

hifikid245 said:


> Adding up to already cluttered thread: The mojo is freakin' amazeballs. I went to buy a Fiio e18 the saleslady pointed out the mojo and now I'm stuck on what body part to sell, damn you saleslady!
> 
> And BTW to clear up the Windows Phone confusions, it's confirmed otg is only supported on newer models that supports 'Continuum' for example the Lumia 950/xl. I am not sure about older models but my Lumia 830(running the latest windows 10m preview) does not work with the mojo.
> 
> http://forums.windowscentral.com/microsoft-lumia-950/395360-external-audio-dac-support-usb-otg.html


 
  
 Welcome to the show - many posters express the same sentiments, that the Mojo was not on their original list of DACs to try, but they don't regret their choice.
  
 Enjoy the music for a while, before you venture onto the posts recommending $1500 headphones as essential to enjoy Mojo, or you will be back wondering about which body part to sell.


----------



## x RELIC x

Interesting interview with John. It's a good watch, but I particularly like the part at 10min 45seconds.

Can't embed the video so I'll link it (if you just press play it should jump to the appropriate spot):

https://vimeo.com/174185746#t=10m45s

TL;DR
Basically John meant to say the Mojo has the same clarity and performance as HUGO, but is tuned slightly smoother. Instead he mistakenly said the Mojo has the same clarity and performance as DAVE.... Oops! Of course, he immediately corrected himself. I wish it were true!


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> hifikid245 said:
> 
> 
> > Adding up to already cluttered thread: The mojo is freakin' amazeballs. I went to buy a Fiio e18 the saleslady pointed out the mojo and now I'm stuck on what body part to sell, damn you saleslady!
> ...


 
  
  
 Pah!   $1500 is _nothing!_




  
 Mojo cannot be truly enjoyed unless you pair it with one of the most complex and priceless pieces of technology ever witnessed on planet earth.


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Mojo cannot be truly enjoyed unless you pair it with one of the most complex and priceless pieces of technology ever witnessed on planet earth.


 
  
 You must be referring to the human brain, or do Chord have something up their sleeve.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo cannot be truly enjoyed unless you pair it with one of the most complex and priceless pieces of technology ever witnessed on planet earth.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, the human brain (_and_ the attached humanbeing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
  
 I don't think Chord are secretly developing an android, yet, to better appreciate the SQ of their products than a humanbeing currently can.


----------



## klove4252

thetrace said:


> I've had my Penon USB cable for a few days now, thus far not a single complaint.




Same here. Seems to work well with the Ak70 and mojo. I'm just waiting for Dignis to release their Ak70 and Mojo case,and I will be in portable audio heaven.


----------



## miketlse

Another new review of the Mojo
  
http://www.alphr.com/audio/1003966/chord-mojo-review-make-your-smartphone-sound-amazing
  
 The comments at the end by Uk Taxpayer, make you feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## McClelland

x relic x said:


> In the end an all in one CCK aftermarket cable will help, _for sure_, but it can still stress the input depending on how the stack is taken care of. I guess what I'm saying is that whether using the Mojo or any other device stacked with a DAP, care should be taken with regard to stress on the inputs.


 
 I've been imagining the design of a wallet of some sort that could clip on a belt or ride in a pocket to hold the stack and keep the volume buttons accessible.  Have you seen or know of anything like this?
  
 "but even a DAP using optical or coaxial or OTG USB may stress their inputs"  Do the optical and coax Mojo inputs have a shallow seating?


----------



## raelamb

thetrace said:


> I've had my Penon USB cable for a few days now, thus far not a single complaint.


 

 I've had my Penon USB cable replacement for Apple CCK connector for over 3 weeks and it's been flawless. Miles beyond the Lavri or Filo.


----------



## RPB65

PMSL at my lowly 128Gb (full up) Macbook air trying to decode and play DSD256 with no buffer space! Errr, comedy value 100%, play value 0%. 
 VOX is gone, long live Audirvana! Superb program, will have to pay for it though. Shweet


----------



## jonmbarlow

When you pair up the mojo does it matter what pair it up with? I am using it with my lg G4 at the moment but would there be any sound differences with for example a HTC 10?


----------



## vapman

jonmbarlow said:


> When you pair up the mojo does it matter what pair it up with? I am using it with my lg G4 at the moment but would there be any sound differences with for example a HTC 10?




None. Only possible difference is if DSP of some kind is running on one device and isn't on the other...

I used a $20 bad ESN phone from ebay as a transport for my mojo dedicated. I was happy with it.


----------



## miketlse

jonmbarlow said:


> When you pair up the mojo does it matter what pair it up with? I am using it with my lg G4 at the moment but would there be any sound differences with for example a HTC 10?


 
  
 The biggest differences between phones are which operating system do they use (each operating system has different default settings for audio), which music player do you use, and can you add a SD card (to increase the amount of music that you can store on the phone).
  
 Both the phones that you mention run Android, and have a SD card slot, and you can chose the music player that you want to use (this affects the DSP) - so potentially there is no sound difference.


----------



## jonmbarlow

Thanks for the swift responses guys


----------



## Mython

jonmbarlow said:


> When you pair up the mojo does it matter what pair it up with? I am using it with my lg G4 at the moment but would there be any sound differences with for example a HTC 10?


 
  
 One of the biggest factors in how good a smartphone will sound with Mojo is whether or not you are able to minimise any stray RF by using it in airplane mode.
  
 In other words, almost any phone *(as long as it is not interfering with the bitstream by DSP or EQ or upsampling)* will sound good with Mojo as long as RF is minimised as much as possible.
  
  
 To put it yet another way, a cheap smartphone in airplane mode is likely to sound at least as good as an expensive smartphone that isn't in airplane mode, and probably better (if you decide to buy a cheap smartphone, just to use with Mojo, in airplane mode, then check that it is compatible with *USB Audio Player Pro* (UAPP), so that Android's automatic upsampling can be bypassed, and check that the smartphone definitely supports USB audio output).
  
 However, some people find that some DAPs with a co-axial connection to Mojo sound (to their tastes) slightly better than other DAPs with a co-axial connection to Mojo.
  
 Similarly, some people find that some DAPs with an optical connection to Mojo sound (to their tastes) slightly better than other DAPs with an optical connection to Mojo.
  
  
 So, there are possible small nuances in how well the digital-output of different devices has been designed and implemented.
  
 This is why it can be a controversial topic.
  
 But, Rob assures us that Mojos _*measured*_ digital performance is equivalent, across all Mojos connection types (USB, optical, co-axial). You can read about this in Rob's discussions, which you will find in *post #3* (_*'Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts' > 'Does Mojo measure different performance depending on which input is used?'*_), and also in the section entitled *'Is one of the input types better than the others?'*, further down the page, in post #3.
  
  
  
_Nuances aside,_ and* b*_*roadly-speaking*_, the main thing, no matter what transport device you choose to feed a digital signal to Mojo, is to try to ensure RF is being minimised, and ensure that the device is not tampering with the purity of the bitstream prior to sending it to Mojo. The RF issue can slightly favour choosing optical transmission, since this is relatively invulnerable to RF (I say relatively, because although the connection itself may be immune to RF, it doesn't automatically make Mojo totally immune to stray RF in the immediate environment).
  
 This is not unique to Mojo - all electronics, all DACs, all DAC-Amps, are susceptible to slightly-reduced audio performance in the presence of RF - that's just the way life is.
  
 .


----------



## EagleWings

Android users, what is your feedback on Foobar2000 for Android? Especially trying to pair with Mojo. Can it do bit-perfect?


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> Android users, what is your feedback on Foobar2000 for Android? Especially trying to pair with Mojo. Can it do bit-perfect?


 
 There is some info here.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14595#post_12456652


----------



## redstar

What would one suggest is a better pairing;

CA Andromeda + Mojo
Or
K10u + Mojo

Many thanks


----------



## EagleWings

miketlse said:


> There is some info here.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14595#post_12456652


 
  
 Thanks for the link. I was aware of Android's up-sampling. I am trying to find out if Foobar can by-pass the Android up-sampling, and do bit-perfect like the UAPP, so that FooBar can be recommended to Android users.


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> Thanks for the link. I was aware of Android's up-sampling. I am trying to find out if Foobar can by-pass the Android up-sampling, and do bit-perfect like the UAPP, so that FooBar can be recommended to Android users.


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/17940#post_12599781
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/1965#post_12019350
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/1980#post_12019446


----------



## EagleWings

miketlse said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/17940#post_12599781
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/1965#post_12019350
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/1980#post_12019446


 
  
 Thanks once again. As you can see, all those posts refer to Foobar2000 for Windows PC. (Also, one of the links is to a post that I made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 
  
 Foobar released a mobile version of their app for iOS, Android and Windows Mobile. I am not too concerned about the iOS version, as iOS already outputs bit-perfect through CCK and there are a plenty of app options.
  
 But there is no app other than UAPP that outputs bit-perfect for Android devices. But UAPP can do bit-perfect, only for streaming and not the local music file playback. As we know that, Mojo works best with bit-perfect signals, I am trying to find out if Foobar for Android can do bit-perfect.


----------



## EagleWings

Deleted. Duplicate Post. Please See Above Post.


----------



## SptsNaz

Now that I've lived with the Mojo about a month I think I'll offer my two cents. Overall it's impressive in just about every way that matters and is a stunningly good value. I would not hesitate to pay $600 just for the DAC portion alone. The fact that it has a pretty damn good headphone amp built in makes it a complete no-brainer.
  
 The only slight drawback I've noticed (and it could be just the character of my headphones coming out) is that it can sound a little bit polite at times. Additionally, the bass is pleasing but it doesn't hit very hard nor does it go all the way down. In just about every other category it is excellent to amazing (especially considering the price). I've heard DAC's costing twice as much that didn't have this much resolution nor rendered the music in such a listenable and pleasing way. I have no doubt it will be looked back on as one of the most significant audiophile products of all time.


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> Thanks once again. As you can see, all those posts refer to Foobar2000 for Windows PC. (Also, one of the links is to a post that I made
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 All I can say is that I was using Foobar2000 on my android phone, and then the version of android got updated, and I started to get a lot of  pops/crackles (call it what you will). Changing to HiBy yielded no improvement. I installed UAPP and 99% of the interference disappeared. There is still some occasional low-level noise, but I am not sure of the cause. I interpret this to mean that android was causing resource limitations of some form, leading to stuttering/pops whilst the music stream stopped then restarted.
  
 I think UAPP is superior to Foobar2000, and worth the cost of €8.


----------



## Traveller

eaglewings said:


> ...But there is no (to my knowledge) app for Android that outputs bit-perfect, except UAPP. But UAPP can do bit-perfect, only for streaming and not the local music file playback...


 
 what makes you think that, something already discussed and determined here on Head Fi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 When I run UAPP to play my "local" music files, the app indicates the sample rate and bit-depth of the source and sample rate of the connected DAC. Mojo's input type is correctly illuminated to indicate the sample rate of the song I'm playing.
 Please be so kind to provide a link to the discussion (thread) regarding UAPP's limitations, thanks.


----------



## Traveller

sptsnaz said:


> ..The only slight drawback I've noticed (and it could be just the character of my headphones coming out) is that it can sound a little bit polite at times. Additionally, the bass is pleasing but it doesn't hit very hard nor does it go all the way down...


 
 Compared to what other DAC(s)?


----------



## EagleWings

traveller said:


> what makes you think that, something already discussed and determined here on Head Fi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My bad. It was a misunderstanding. I had seen posts that said, UAPP can stream Tidal but cannot play the *Tidal Offline Files**. That gave me the impression that it was a client app for streaming services and not a player for _*Local Music Files*_**. Thanks for correcting me. 
  
 * *Tidal Offline Files* - The tracks that you browse on Tidal and can be downloaded to your device for 'Offline' use. These tracks can be accessed only through the Tidal app.
  
 ** *Local Music Files* - The music files that you own by downloading from web/ripping from CDs you purchased. The actual files that you can actually transfer from your PC/Mac to your mobile devices or vice versa.


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> My bad. It was a misunderstanding. I had seen posts that said, UAPP can stream Tidal but cannot play the Tidal Offline files. That gave me the impression that it was a client app for streaming services and not a player for local music files. Thanks for correcting me.


 
  
 I only play music stored on my phone, and UAPP works perfectly.


----------



## Arpiben

mython said:


> That reminds me of something well-worth feeding Mojo:
> 
> (click image)


 

 Be assured that we are allways following your suggestions & advice religiously.
 I am now feeding Mojo and awaiting for charge to start but It seems not working for time being most probably due to some unknown Rob's trick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
  
 Once again thanks. Time for me to listen.


----------



## Mython

I posted this in Peter's '*Mojos Greatest Hits*' thread, a few days ago - the strings are recorded with nice dynamic range: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK-M_EmbaAA  (obviously, youtube compression restricts the SQ, but it's still nice)


----------



## x RELIC x

mcclelland said:


> I've been imagining the design of a wallet of some sort that could clip on a belt or ride in a pocket to hold the stack and keep the volume buttons accessible.  Have you seen or know of anything like this?
> 
> "but even a DAP using optical or coaxial or OTG USB may stress their inputs"  Do the optical and coax Mojo inputs have a shallow seating?




Not at all, just that, for me, I'm kind of particular about adding stress on the jacks, with any device when in the pocket. Actually, I'd say the optical and coaxial input jacks are about as robust as any device I've ever used.


----------



## x RELIC x

sptsnaz said:


> Now that I've lived with the Mojo about a month I think I'll offer my two cents. Overall it's impressive in just about every way that matters and is a stunningly good value.* I would not hesitate to pay $600 just for the DAC portion alone. The fact that it has a pretty damn good headphone amp built in makes it a complete no-brainer.*
> 
> The only slight drawback I've noticed (and it could be just the character of my headphones coming out) is that it can sound a little bit polite at times. Additionally, the bass is pleasing but it doesn't hit very hard *nor does it go all the way down*. In just about every other category it is excellent to amazing (especially considering the price). I've heard DAC's costing twice as much that didn't have this much resolution nor rendered the music in such a listenable and pleasing way. I have no doubt it will be looked back on as one of the most significant audiophile products of all time.




You essentially are just hearing the DAC as the 'amp' is nothing more than the necessary I/V conversation and six small discrete resistors on the output. This is partly why the output is so transparent.

Interesting comment about the bass as the frequency response is ruler flat in the bass. I suspect you may be used to added amp bass colouration from another device.


----------



## miketlse

x relic x said:


> You essentially are just hearing the DAC as the 'amp' is nothing more than the necessary I/V conversation and six small discrete resistors on the output. This is partly why the output is so transparent.
> 
> Interesting comment about the bass as the frequency response is ruler flat in the bass. I suspect you may be used to added amp bass colouration from another device.


 
 +1


----------



## McClelland

x relic x said:


> Not at all, just that, for me, I'm kind of particular about adding stress on the jacks, with any device when in the pocket. Actually, I'd say the optical and coaxial input jacks are about as robust as any device I've ever used.


 

 Thanks for that perspective. It encourages me to explore DAPs.


----------



## Peaceofmind

Just to clarify, the volume controls on the Mojo does not lose resolution (lose bits of information) as you decrease volume as in other digital base volume control?


----------



## jmills8

sptsnaz said:


> Now that I've lived with the Mojo about a month I think I'll offer my two cents. Overall it's impressive in just about every way that matters and is a stunningly good value. I would not hesitate to pay $600 just for the DAC portion alone. The fact that it has a pretty damn good headphone amp built in makes it a complete no-brainer.
> 
> The only slight drawback I've noticed (and it could be just the character of my headphones coming out) is that it can sound a little bit polite at times. Additionally, the bass is pleasing but it doesn't hit very hard nor does it go all the way down. In just about every other category it is excellent to amazing (especially considering the price). I've heard DAC's costing twice as much that didn't have this much resolution nor rendered the music in such a listenable and pleasing way. I have no doubt it will be looked back on as one of the most significant audiophile products of all time.


 exactly so by EQing the Mojo a bit it bass hits harder and deeper while keeping its smooth details intact.


----------



## LeeMark

redstar said:


> What would one suggest is a better pairing;
> 
> CA Andromeda + Mojo
> Or
> ...




I wish I could comment on the campfires, but the K10u are a great match for the mojo, Some of the best sound I ever heard from a portable setup, that being said, they are a few hundred more. I am sure both would do well.


----------



## raelamb

mcclelland said:


> I've been imagining the design of a wallet of some sort that could clip on a belt or ride in a pocket to hold the stack and keep the volume buttons accessible.  Have you seen or know of anything like this?
> 
> "but even a DAP using optical or coaxial or OTG USB may stress their inputs"  Do the optical and coax Mojo inputs have a shallow seating?


 

 I use this on my belt to carry mojo/ipod touch/Penon cable:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000996BA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 Not idyllic but it's cheap and it's functional.


----------



## normanl

x relic x said:


> Mojo plays better to PCM's strengths over the DSD format. Indeed I gave up on DSD a long time ago. I've had the X5 since day one and I can honestly say DSD is NOT worth the hassle, especially where audio fidelity is concerned for me. The X5 outputs at 24/88.2 through coaxial, the X3ii can output DSD over DoP with the latest FW. Really, I would take the dual slots of the X5 over the capability to output DSD any day. Then again, that's just my opinion, YMMV.


 

 Does X5 (1st Gen) have separate Coax output and Line output or both share the same output? If X5 has separate Coax output I can use the regular 3.5mm TRS to TRS stereo cable (instead of custom made 3.5mm Coax cable) to connect X5 to Mojo's Coax iuput. Am I correct? That can save me $35 from buying custom made cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

normanl said:


> Does X5 (1st Gen) have separate Coax output and Line output or both share the same output? If X5 has separate Coax output I can use the regular 3.5mm TRS to TRS stereo cable (instead of custom made 3.5mm Coax cable) to connect X5 to Mojo's Coax iuput. Am I correct? That can save me $35 from buying custom made cable.




Yes to both questions (seperate coaxial Jack and able to use a regular TRS interconnect). One of the reasons I haven't sold mine as it's great as a backup transport with dual slots.


----------



## normanl

x relic x said:


> Yes to both questions (seperate coaxial Jack and able to use a regular TRS interconnect). One of the reasons I haven't sold mine as it's great as a backup transport with dual slots.


 

 Thanks for your speedy answer. One more question. Do you consider the manufacturer refurbished X5 as reliable as regular unit using as the transport for Mojo? or should I wait for the FiiO T3? Thank you in advance.


----------



## x RELIC x

normanl said:


> Thanks for your speedy answer. One more question. Do you consider the manufacturer refurbished X5 as reliable as regular unit using as the transport for Mojo? or should I wait for the FiiO T3? Thank you in advance.




I have no idea about the reliability of refurbished FiiO gear. For the T3 you may be waiting a while and it seems FiiO has gone silent on the device for the time being. They do like to announce some products well ahead of manufacturing so I wouldn't hold my breath on the T3. It will have dual full size SD slots for more storage than dual micro SD, and touch screen navigation (which may make it the better choice for navigation for most people), but again, the release date is a complete uncertainty right now.


----------



## rkt31

hiby music free app can also do bit perfect like uapp. but hiby is less tweakable and can suffer from clicks and pop in case of high resolution files as in the settings you can't adjust the buffer.


----------



## miketlse

rkt31 said:


> hiby music free app can also do bit perfect like uapp. but hiby is less tweakable and can suffer from clicks and pop in case of high resolution files as in the settings you can't adjust the buffer.


 
  
 Maybe that explains why with Hiby, even with standard resolution files, I was suffering from clicks and pops. Changing to UAPP resolved things.


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> You must be referring to the human brain, or do Chord have something up their sleeve.


 Yes We are! Please believe me we are working deligently and significant progress has been made on our add ons I'm sure you will feel they are worth waiting for!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

mojo ideas said:


> Yes We are! Please believe me we are working deligently and significant progress has been made on our add ons I'm sure you will feel they are worth waiting for!


 

 Nice. Really nice.


----------



## x RELIC x

mojo ideas said:


> Yes We are! Please believe me we are working deligently and significant progress has been made on our add ons I'm sure you will feel they are worth waiting for!




Ooooh! Please spill the beans John! We'd love some more info, exciting stuff!


----------



## Deftone

mojo ideas said:


> Yes We are! Please believe me we are working deligently and significant progress has been made on our add ons I'm sure you will feel they are worth waiting for!


----------



## Zojokkeli

Fingers crossed for a next month release. I'm visiting London at the end of next month and might pick up Mojo while I'm there.


----------



## miketlse

zojokkeli said:


> Fingers crossed for a next month release. I'm visiting London at the end of next month and might pick up Mojo while I'm there.


 
  
 Buy your Mojo. I initially delayed buying a Mojo for several months, intending to wait until the add-on modules were rolled out. Eventually I succumbed once I realised that the release dates seemed to continually move backwards, and life is too short, so I bought my Mojo. 
  
 Buy yours, and you won't regret it.


----------



## miketlse

mojo ideas said:


> Yes We are! Please believe me we are working deligently and significant progress has been made on our add ons I'm sure you will feel they are worth waiting for!


 
  
 Thanks for replying John.
  
 It really feels like there is significant pent up demand for these add-ons, so make sure the initial batches are large (say 30,000 units of each). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It will also be interesting to hear the first reviews of the TToby, when it is released next month.
  
 Is the Davina project in addition to this?


----------



## RPB65

zojokkeli said:


> Fingers crossed for a next month release. I'm visiting London at the end of next month and might pick up Mojo while I'm there.


 
  
  


miketlse said:


> Buy your Mojo. I initially delayed buying a Mojo for several months, intending to wait until the add-on modules were rolled out. Eventually I succumbed once I realised that the release dates seemed to continually move backwards, and life is too short, so I bought my Mojo.
> 
> Buy yours, and you won't regret it.


 

 Agreed! Buy the Mojo now you won't regret it. Apart from the lack of MFI for iPhone, this set up cannot be beat. My ZX2 is awesome and so is this now. The only thing i need is a adaptor plug so i can use my SW24 cable on the Mojo. For some reason the UK doesn't want me to have one as I cannot find one.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Oh, I'll definitely buy Mojo regardless, it would just be nice to have them at the same time.


----------



## McClelland

raelamb said:


> I use this on my belt to carry mojo/ipod touch/Penon cable:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000996BA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Not idyllic but it's cheap and it's functional.


 
 Thanks for this link. Functional is what I am after.  Even if I went with a DAP and alternative inputs I would rather have everything in something other than a pocket.


----------



## McClelland

mojo ideas said:


> Yes We are! Please believe me we are working deligently and significant progress has been made on our add ons I'm sure you will feel they are worth waiting for!


 
 Will any of these Mojo add ons create a more stable, simpler iPhone lightning to Mojo USB, coax, or optical input?


----------



## miketlse

mcclelland said:


> Will any of these Mojo add ons create a more stable, simpler iPhone lightning to Mojo USB, coax, or optical input?


 
  
 The add-on with the iphone connector was always intended to be the first to be rolled out, so hopefully soon.


----------



## McClelland

raelamb said:


> I use this on my belt to carry mojo/ipod touch/Penon cable:


 
 Are you using the Penon Pure Silver Decoding cable, http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable (this is taking me back to the days of trading decoder rings we found in CrackerJack boxes) and is it holding up well? 
  
 It's my understanding that the Penon L19 and their $34.99 LIGHTNING TO MICRO USB PURE SILVER CABLE won't work with the iPhone as they lack the Apple chip.  Do you know if that is correct, so that their only option is the Decoding Cable?


----------



## raelamb

mcclelland said:


> Are you using the Penon Pure Silver Decoding cable, http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable (this is taking me back to the days of trading decoder rings we found in CrackerJack boxes) and is it holding up well?
> 
> It's my understanding that the Penon L19 and their $34.99 LIGHTNING TO MICRO USB PURE SILVER CABLE won't work with the iPhone as they lack the Apple chip.  Do you know if that is correct, so that their only option is the Decoding Cable?


 

 The Penon is the only aftermarket cable I have that has worked. I suspect the lavri and the Filo only "fool" the apple docking. The Penon is actually rebuilt with the chip in it. It has worked 100% of the time.


----------



## McClelland

miketlse said:


> The add-on with the iphone connector was always intended to be the first to be rolled out, so hopefully soon.


 

 Thanks for that info. I prefer searching the forums for answers before posting, but I'm using gear like the Mojo that have boatloads of posts.  I'll come across commentary and then can't find my way back to it for review so I've been yielding to the urge to post questions directly when that happens.  I appreciate you providing an answer even though the thread probably has one in 50 different places 

  

 Unless I am missing it, the search functions do not have the Boolean search operators AND, OR, NOT or AND NOT or the use of quotes to specify searches, nor do search results bring up posts in which the search term is bolded or reliably appears in the abstracted portion of the post.  A bit off topic but it motivates me to post in the help/introduction forum.


----------



## miketlse

mcclelland said:


> Thanks for that info. I prefer searching the forums for answers before posting, but I'm using gear like the Mojo that have boatloads of posts.  I'll come across commentary and then can't find my way back to it for review so I've been yielding to the urge to post questions directly when that happens.  I appreciate you providing an answer even though the thread probably has one in 50 different places
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I am missing it, the search functions do not have the Boolean search operators AND, OR, NOT or AND NOT or the use of quotes to specify searches, nor do search results bring up posts in which the search term is bolded or reliably appears in the abstracted portion of the post.  A bit off topic but it motivates me to post in the help/introduction forum.


 
 Yes, I have found the search functionality a bit wanting - but having said that, it is far better than the What HiFi forum which has no search functionality.
  
 I think the post containing the most recent info about the first add-on module, was two or three weeks ago.
 This is not the post that I was thinking of, but it shows a picture of a mock-up. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/19215#post_12683690
  
 I know there is a reference to the original case mock-ups in post #3.


----------



## Deftone

The question is for the SD card module is that will it have 2  micro sd card slots or 1 that supports up to 500GB+ when they become available...


----------



## miketlse

deftone said:


> The question is for the SD card module is that will it have 2  micro sd card slots or 1 that supports up to 500GB+ when they become available...


 
  
 Either would be a great step forward for mankind.


----------



## McClelland

raelamb said:


> The Penon is the only aftermarket cable I have that has worked. I suspect the lavri and the Filo only "fool" the apple docking. The Penon is actually rebuilt with the chip in it. It has worked 100% of the time.


 
 Thanks again, I've not gone into the cable rabbit hole except to search for a used balanced cable for the Sennheiser HD800 and if I bought the Penon, it would be the most expensive cable I own.  It is cheaper than buying a DAP, but I'm still thinking that might be the best option as the iPhone/Mojo combo makes for a clumsy phone.


----------



## waveSounds

eaglewings said:


> My bad. It was a misunderstanding. I had seen posts that said, UAPP can stream Tidal but cannot play the Tidal Offline files. That gave me the impression that it was a client app for streaming services and not a player for local music files. Thanks for correcting me.


 
  
 I want to clear this up because it could mislead some into purchasing a DAC for use with an Android phone with the intention of using it with Tidal;
  
 - *UAPP cannot play offline/local Tidal.*
  
 This was the answer I got when emailing UAPP's customer support.
  
 "Dear Matt,

Thank you for contacting us. Unfortunately, offline content is encrypted and inaccessible.

Kind regards,

Davy
eXtream Software Development"
  
I returned the Dragonfly Black because of this as all 99% of my music is literally made up of Tidal downloads.


----------



## jmills8

wavesounds said:


> I want to clear this up because it could mislead some into purchasing a DAC for use with an Android phone with the intention of using it with Tidal;
> 
> - *UAPP cannot play offline/local Tidal.*
> 
> ...


 But UAPP can play music thats on the SD card while offline. ? .


----------



## Mython

This was my understanding, too:
  


mython said:


> esm87 said:
> 
> 
> > Also guys, with this mojo, is there an app I can use it with which will remember my downloaded offline content on Tidal? If I go direct through Tidal then mojo will be using my phones DAC or being upsampled or something? When I use UAPP it uses the mojo in bit perfect from my understanding.
> ...


 
  
  
  


jmills8 said:


> wavesounds said:
> 
> 
> > I want to clear this up because it could mislead some into purchasing a DAC for use with an Android phone with the intention of using it with Tidal;
> ...


 
  
 As long as it wasn't obtained from Tidal, yes.
  
 UAPP will play any non-streamed standard, vanilla, music files


----------



## waveSounds

mython said:


> As long as it wasn't obtained from Tidal, yes.
> 
> UAPP will play any non-streamed standard, vanilla, music files


 
  
 Yup. As Tidal encrypts offline files, regardless of whether they're stored on an SD or the phone's local storage, UAPP can't use them.
  
 If Tidal added USB audio support all my portable DAC problems would disappear.


----------



## Traveller

So above us we have the lowdown from a few experienced guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the other hand, it has lead me to another question (which I admit should probably be asked elsewhere, but then again, Mojo users are a crafty bunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 With UAPP running data out to Mojo, it knows that Mojo has it's own vol control and thus disables the phone's vol controls. AKA "Hardware Volume Controls" are in use.
 I'm not sure this is the case with Foobar2000 (or at least Foobar run on a Windows platform). I'm making this assumption because the volume slider is not greyed-out and I can easily change it. Foobar considers _100% volume as 0dB_ and everything less is noted as "-n" dB. This is a good sign, but I'm not convinced it is "Bit-Perfect" output to the Mojo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can anyone using Foobar2000 on their Windows-based Notebooks confirm if this is indeed BitPerfect o/p? Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Quote:


eaglewings said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > There is some info here.
> ...


 
  


eaglewings said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > what makes you think that, something already discussed and determined here on Head Fi?
> ...


----------



## Arpiben

traveller said:


> I'm not sure this is the case with Foobar2000 (or at least Foobar run on a Windows platform). I'm making this assumption because the volume slider is not greyed-out and I can easily change it. Foobar considers _100% volume as 0dB_ and everything less is noted as "-n" dB. This is a good sign, but I'm not convinced it is "Bit-Perfect" output to the Mojo...





> Can anyone using Foobar2000 on their Windows-based Notebooks confirm if this is indeed BitPerfect o/p? Merci


 
  
 Since two days ago I have been playing with USBPcap/Wireshark & Foobar, I can assure you that;
  
 - when Foobar volume is set to 'Off'  -> all Audio out data packets are set to 'O'
 - when Foobar volume is set to 100% -> Audio data seems to be bit perfect. I am writing 'seems' because I just sent a few audio easy files ( full 1/ jitter/etc...) and at first glance it seems bit perfect , it was not the goal of my trials.
 - when Foobar volume is set to something different to 100%  you start having truncated audio bits.* The more you digitally attenuate the less bit depth you have with whatever digital player.*
  
 That's all I can say. Sure you will find some more experienced head-fiers to answer this &/or the remaining points.
  
 Cheers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
N.B. I forgot the Foobar pre-requisite: without Replay Gain (set to none)


----------



## scarfacegt

Im using tidal on the xdp 100r with the mojo.i can use offline tidal with the mojo,but not in usb mode.so i guess its only uses the mojos amp then.have had some problems with the sound.but i have lower the volume on the pioneer,and then it works fine.If i use usb power app,then i can stream from tidal and use the mojos dac? Sorry for asking this.Im not an expert.And the answer is probably written here a 1000 times


----------



## x RELIC x

scarfacegt said:


> Im using tidal on the xdp 100r with the mojo.i can use offline tidal with the mojo,but not in usb mode.*so i guess its only uses the mojos amp then*.have had some problems with the sound.but i have lower the volume on the pioneer,and then it works fine.If i use usb power app,then i can stream from tidal and use the mojos dac? Sorry for asking this.Im not an expert.And the answer is probably written here a 1000 times




Impossible, you can not use just the Mojo's amp. You can only use the DAC and it's analogue output.


----------



## EagleWings

wavesounds said:


> I want to clear this up because it could mislead some into purchasing a DAC for use with an Android phone with the intention of using it with Tidal;
> 
> - *UAPP cannot play offline/local Tidal.*


 
  
 Fair point. I will edit my post to explicitly define the terms 'Tidal Offline Files' and 'Local Music Files'..


----------



## krc2

My Chord Mojo is almost always used in my home stereo setup, so it's plugged in to my appleTV via optical and powered via USB, which is always on.
 If I fully charge the Mojo and leave it plugged in, when I come home from work it is almost always off and out of charge. It also flashes all lights green rapidly when I unplug and then replug the usb charging cord. No idea why it does this. Even when left connected to power and un-used, the battery seems to completely drain unless I unplug/plug the USB again.
 Does mine sound defective?


----------



## Mython

First of all, what charger are you using to charge Mojo?
  
 An Anker?


----------



## Arpiben

krc2 said:


> My Chord Mojo is almost always used in my home stereo setup, so it's plugged in to my appleTV via optical and powered via USB, which is always on.
> If I fully charge the Mojo and leave it plugged in, when I come home from work it is almost always off and out of charge. It also flashes all lights green rapidly when I unplug and then replug the usb charging cord. No idea why it does this. Even when left connected to power and un-used, the battery seems to completely drain unless I unplug/plug the USB again.
> Does mine sound defective?




Don't worry it is normal and according to your description it behaves like my unit.
1. When you unplug/plug USB charge even with a fully charged Mojo. Leds briefly switch on & charge cycle restarts. But the charge will not length long around 10 min.
2. With Mojo Off and no USB charge plugged. The battery will drain a bit, for Led pressure detection mentioned Rob.
3. With Mojo Off and USB charge plugged you should not have battery drain. Except if you entered in protection charge mode when playing and charging for more than 8hours or so. Please check post #3 for details regarding this specific case.

Hope it helped.


----------



## normanl

x relic x said:


> I have no idea about the reliability of refurbished FiiO gear. For the T3 you may be waiting a while and it seems FiiO has gone silent on the device for the time being. They do like to announce some products well ahead of manufacturing so I wouldn't hold my breath on the T3. It will have dual full size SD slots for more storage than dual micro SD, and touch screen navigation (which may make it the better choice for navigation for most people), but again, the release date is a complete uncertainty right now.


 
 Thanks for the T3 information. Thus, I just went ahead ordering refurbished X5. Which version of X5 firmware are you using? By the way, have you ever compared X5ii + Mojo with X5 + Mojo? If so, could you distinguish the differences of sound characteristics between two pairings?


----------



## canali

wavesounds said:


> Yup. As Tidal encrypts offline files, regardless of whether they're stored on an SD or the phone's local storage, UAPP can't use them.
> 
> If Tidal added USB audio support all my portable DAC problems would disappear.


 
  
  
 and for sennheiser's captune:
 when online live streaming you can use sennheiser's captune EQ for Tidal hi fi,
 but for your off line downloaded songs, nada


----------



## Traveller

arpiben said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure this is the case with Foobar2000 (or at least Foobar run on a Windows platform). I'm making this assumption because the volume slider is not greyed-out and I can easily change it. Foobar considers _100% volume as 0dB_ and everything less is noted as "-n" dB. This is a good sign, but I'm not convinced it is "Bit-Perfect" output to the Mojo...
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the feedback. Not sure what  you are analyzing with that/those tools but _"seems to be"_ certainly is better than _"seems not to be"_





 But I will try to investigate it elsewhere. I'll be sure to post here if I can confirm it 100%





 
 p.s. Yes, I turned off "replay gain" immediately after installing


----------



## Mython

> Not sure what  you are analyzing with that/those tools but _"seems to be"_ certainly is better than _"seems not to be"_


 
  
  
*                                                               Hey!*


----------



## x RELIC x

normanl said:


> Thanks for the T3 information. Thus, I just went ahead ordering refurbished X5. Which version of X5 firmware are you using? By the way, have you ever compared X5ii + Mojo with X5 + Mojo? If so, could you distinguish the differences of sound characteristics between two pairings?




No, I can't reliably tell a difference between the X5 / X5ii as a source to the Mojo.

I'm using the latest firmware on the X5 (2.7) as well as the latest on the X5ii. Be sure to check out the custom theme firmware repository for the X5 up to FW2.6 - LINK (including mine for FW2.7 - LINK).


----------



## normanl

x relic x said:


> No, I can't reliably tell a difference between the X5 / X5ii as a source to the Mojo.
> 
> I'm using the latest firmware on the X5 (2.7) as well as the latest on the X5ii. Be sure to check out the custom theme firmware repository for the X5 up to FW2.6 - LINK (including mine for FW2.7 - LINK).


 

 Thanks a lot for providing the links for your custom theme firmware. Do I have to upgrade to official FW first before upgrading to your theme FW, or only upgrade to your theme FW without official one? Besides, there are quite a few theme FWs, which one do you recommend for a novice?


----------



## Arpiben

traveller said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Not sure what  you are analyzing with that/those tools but _"seems to be"_ certainly is better than _"seems not to be"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Basically it is a free USB port sniffer. Therefore you are able to look at data packets (content & timing) sent to and received from devices connected to it. In this case isochronous asynchronous audio transfers to Mojo ( Mojo is the one timing the packet data transfer).
 Regarding analyze, let`s rather say I am just curious...
  
 Now if you want to know if a specific software is100%  `bit perfect` you need to compare the audio data you are providing with the one getting out from your USB port towards DAC *bit to bit*. As I mentionned in my answer , I didn`t do this check  *bit to bit *since others already did and looking roughly by playing specific jitter files where only a very few bits are changing in the frame it was more than enough for my own conviction but not enough for stating others.
  
 For instance,looking at_* Dire Straits Love Over Gold *_raw data wasn`t so talkative, listenning to it via Mojo as per @Mython`s advice it  transported me....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers.


----------



## x RELIC x

normanl said:


> Thanks a lot for providing the links for your custom theme firmware. Do I have to upgrade to official FW first before upgrading to your theme FW, or only upgrade to your theme FW without official one? Besides, there are quite a few theme FWs, which one do you recommend for a novice?




/OT

Just load the firmware and it will include the theme. If you don't like it you can just load the other firmware back from FiiO's website, or found on Head Fi (search for FiiO X5 firmware). There is no functionality change, just changes to images and image coordinates within the firmware. Read the first post of that thread for all the information. 

/OT


----------



## vaibhavp

I recently got a burson soloist sl to use with my hd700. Its sound signature is very similar to mojo. Almost like desktop version of mojo if your dac is transparent. 

I wanted to test if adding amp increases distortion. Using mojo i could hear string instruments individual strings. On burson i could hear fluttering of strings with movement of air around strings along with individual strings. 

Is this distortion or burson have better control over driver and is bringing out more detail?


----------



## canali

guys:
  
 any tracks you suggest which are useful in comparing the chord mojo with, say, the dragonfly red
 and iFi micro idsd?
  
 i am going to do some critical listening over the next week or so....of course it's always good to listen
 to one's own music, but just wondering if there any general consensus on here.
  
  i just find the dragonfly so much nicer as a portable walkaround unit.
 the mojo, in contrast, when paired with an ipod not as much...tonight when sitting down on a bench
 and hooking up the mojo to my ipod touch to tidal hifi, if i moved the unit a bit or the wires got moved /touched
 sometimes that bitrate ball would change
 colour and i'd lose connection to tidal....frustrating...seems like the cck and chord extension handshake would get interrupted.
 ......maybe that small female micro usb chord or the micro usb imput in chord
 is a bit finicky to movment w... on a table and no movement all was fine...otherwise, nada.
  
 lastly, any further eta on this module/plate coming out?
  am sure that will make the connection much more stable...let alone more portable friendly
 you can already see from the pic below that the plug into the mojo on the module
 is expanded  to minimize movement/wiggle room (i know it's only a prototype...)
  

  
 thanks


----------



## GreenBow

noobandroid said:


> why not use a powered by usb hub ?


 
  
 I was hoping someone would tell me if that worked. I have a UBS 1.0 powered hub, but that Mojo does not work through that. If I recall correct my Meridian Explorer didn't either. I think it's because they need USB 2.0 to run; I think it's a bandwidth thing.


----------



## EagleWings

canali said:


> guys:
> 
> any tracks you suggest which are useful in comparing the chord mojo with, say, the dragonfly red
> and iFi micro idsd?
> ...


 
  
 The Dark Knight Rises album.
  
 Also here is something I'd recommend. Rather than doing A/B comparisons, try to spend some time with each device. I only own IEMs, and through my IEMs, when I try to do quick A/B comparison between my Fiio X3ii and Mojo, I try to listen to particular notes and the timbre of the notes and the presentation. To be honest and to much surprise, the difference is not huge and there are certain tracks where I won't be able to tell Mojo and X3ii apart, if I were to do a blind test. But if I just listen to X3ii for a while and let the experience sink in and then, when I switch to Mojo, the difference is SQ is pretty apparent and has that musicality. And when I listen to Mojo for a while and then switch to X3ii, the music sounds dull, veiled, lacking in dynamics. The difference once again is not night/day. But significant enough to establish that Mojo is clearly better.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Not sure if that's the best album to test anything, I remember reading somewhere and the higher frequency on this album was completely cut off due to some technical error.


----------



## EagleWings

Hmmm.. I wasn't aware of that. And I just checked the DR scores for the album and those aren't impressive either. Regardless, I find the album to be very good in terms of both musicality and technicality.


----------



## EagleWings

And if you could find the link to the place where you read about "_the higher frequency on this album was completely cut off due to some technical error_", could you please share it with me?


----------



## x RELIC x

louisarmstrong said:


> Not sure if that's the best album to test anything, I remember reading somewhere and the higher frequency on this album was completely cut off due to some technical error.




There was some discussion about it in the Popular Classical Music thread that Light - Man started, although there is plenty of information about this album all over the web.

It starts here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/808665/popular-classical-music/75#post_12620571

And Rob measured it a few post later with some observations:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/808665/popular-classical-music/75#post_12622538


----------



## Smileyko

Dear friend of Mojo: I had the Mojo for 6 weeks now and I just went to HK to pick up the Hifiman HEX, these two were made for each other. I am just wondering if I should venture into the deep water of tube amps for the first time with the Woo WA7? Love any advice you guys and gals can give to a newbie like me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arpiben

greenbow said:


> I was hoping someone would tell me if that worked. I have a UBS 1.0 powered hub, but that Mojo does not work through that. If I recall correct my Meridian Explorer didn't either. I think it's because they need USB 2.0 to run; I think it's a bandwidth thing.


 

 You may have a look a this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB.
 There, looking at USB 1.0 specifications you will notice that it is limited to a maximum theoritical rate of 12Mbps (vs 480Mbps with USB2.0 ). Reedbook is 1.414Mbps.
 In terms of bandwidth you can argue that it is still Ok.
 Nevertheless,that is the reason why Chord in Mojo's manual is writing the following:
  
_Connect Mojo to the host computer, phone, or tablet by inserting a USB lead into any available USB_
_socket. To support high sample rates (96Khz and above)* the USB socket on the computer must be USB*_
*2.0 or above.*
  
*In terms of protocol & audio interfaces, *it is another story especially when you are trying *to insert an active device in between computer USB 2.0  and your DAC*.
 The router whatever USB type, IMHO, has to be compliant  with some audio international standards namely:
 - IEC 61883-6; *Consumer audio/video equipment – Digital interface –**Part 6: Audio and music data transmission protocol*
*- *IEC 60958-3: *Digital audio interface –**Part 3: Consumer applications*
  
 In terms of compatibility, USB10 is handled by USB2.0 (upward compatibility) but the opposite is not possible (USB10 will never handle USB20 traffic/protocol)
 Therefore, I am afraid it will never work with an USB1.0 route or even higher.
 Despite the information provided above, I am not expert at all on those points it is just my technical point of view. Therefore, I will not be offended at all if you keep asking or if somebody disagrees.
  
 Cheers


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I was hoping someone would tell me if that worked. I have a UBS 1.0 powered hub, but that Mojo does not work through that. If I recall correct my Meridian Explorer didn't either. I think it's because they need USB 2.0 to run; I think it's a bandwidth thing.


 
  
 USB 1.0 was limited to supplying 0.5A on the 5V power line - and that was a big reason why powered hubs (which can supply more than 0.5A) first appeared.
 USB 1.0 was ok for low power items like the initial memory sticks, but couldn't power devices like CD players or external hard drives that required more than 0.5A.
  
 later versions of the USB standard, increased both the 0.5A and the bandwidth, and so larger memory sticks became feasible, and then USB DACs like the Meridian.


----------



## RPB65

canali said:


> guys:
> 
> any tracks you suggest which are useful in comparing the chord mojo with, say, the dragonfly red
> and iFi micro idsd?
> ...


 

 +1 That looks ideal for us iPhone users, however I wonder how long the lead will last when being twisted to hold the two together by rubber bands?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

rpb65 said:


> +1 That looks ideal for us iPhone users, however I wonder how long the lead will last when being twisted to hold the two together by rubber bands?


 

 Nice. Really nice.


----------



## miketlse

Has anyone tried using a Lenovo Yoga Tab 3, as a music server/player for Mojo?
  
http://shop.lenovo.com/gb/en/tablets/lenovo/yoga/yoga-tablet-3-8
  
 It allegedly has OTG and you can add a 128 Gb SD card, plus it is not too expensive.


----------



## appabahn

I have some photos of my alternative carry of Mojo for active mobile use but being a relative new member I cannot insert the photos.
I guess I will have to post more to attain that capability.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Actually - why make it bigger when it can be solved using a rubber band? I think there are cables out there which doesn't require a camera kit?


----------



## noobandroid

louisarmstrong said:


> Actually - why make it bigger when it can be solved using a rubber band? I think there are cables out there which doesn't require a camera kit?



there is but with limited availability in global scale, some places just couldn't buy it conveniently, or get taxed like hell wants your soul


----------



## noobandroid

smileyko said:


> Dear friend of Mojo: I had the Mojo for 6 weeks now and I just went to HK to pick up the Hifiman HEX, these two were made for each other. I am just wondering if I should venture into the deep water of tube amps for the first time with the Woo WA7? Love any advice you guys and gals can give to a newbie like me. Thanks in advance.



i can say almost everything was made for each other when mojo is on 1 side


----------



## miketlse

smileyko said:


> Dear friend of Mojo: I had the Mojo for 6 weeks now and I just went to HK to pick up the Hifiman HEX, these two were made for each other. I am just wondering if I should venture into the deep water of tube amps for the first time with the Woo WA7? Love any advice you guys and gals can give to a newbie like me. Thanks in advance.


 
  
 My philosophical question for you is this:
  
 Why use a Chord DAC to try and achieve a perfect conversion of digital files into analogue music, if you then want to use a valve amp to add plenty of second harmonic distortion to your music?
  
 Surely you might as well start with the DAC from your phone, and then use a valve amp to add the distortion.
  
 I would have thought that after trying to achieve perfectly accurate DA conversion, you are best using a solid state amp that adds as little distortion as possible. 
 However I realise that there are many people happy to spend $10k on a DAC/valve preamp, but their rationale escapes me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I anticipate many posts from irate valve amp owners.


----------



## canali

canali said:


> guys:
> 
> any tracks you suggest which are useful in comparing the chord mojo with, say, the dragonfly red
> and iFi micro idsd?
> ...





>


 

_*From chord:*_

_So it sounds like the connection in the camera connection kit with your iPhone sounds_
_like it might be coming loose? We have had a lot of failures of the camera connection kits recently,_
_either that or the little cable that we preceded with Mojo is breaking.

 You can use any micro USB cable to charge Mojo, and listen to it too.

 The device in the picture provided should be coming out within the next couple of months hopefully!_


----------



## Light - Man

louisarmstrong said:


> Nice. Really nice.


 
  





 Louis, how are you today, Man?
  
 Are you ready yet to take a punt on a Mojo and connect it to that nice, expensive block of Copper of yours?


----------



## Smileyko

Thanks Mike. I am all new here greenie rookie. I have no idea to use the DAC alone on the Mojo. The Woo WA7 has a DAC I think it does. I was thinking to try that unless it's just too much trouble for a lazy plug and play impulse buyer here. Just so you know I bought a whole lots of stuff from just reading this site. Also, I have the HEX now with the Mojo and away from the RED since I am back home in Saigon. The sound is just sublime.


----------



## GreenBow

arpiben said:


> You may have a look a this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB.
> There, looking at USB 1.0 specifications you will notice that it is limited to a maximum theoritical rate of 12Mbps (vs 480Mbps with USB2.0 ). Reedbook is 1.414Mbps.
> In terms of bandwidth you can argue that it is still Ok.
> Nevertheless,that is the reason why Chord in Mojo's manual is writing the following:
> ...


 
  


miketlse said:


> USB 1.0 was limited to supplying 0.5A on the 5V power line - and that was a big reason why powered hubs (which can supply more than 0.5A) first appeared.
> USB 1.0 was ok for low power items like the initial memory sticks, but couldn't power devices like CD players or external hard drives that required more than 0.5A.
> 
> later versions of the USB standard, increased both the 0.5A and the bandwidth, and so larger memory sticks became feasible, and then USB DACs like the Meridian.


 
  
 Thank you folks. I thought it was some technical thing. I seem to remember reading the Meridian Explorer needs USB 2.0 on the What Hi-Fi review of it.
  
 Maybe a USB 2.0 hub will run the Mojo then.
  
 ----
  
 Going back to my other old issue of random clicks, I noticed something a little odd this morning. I was listening to Classic FM on my DAB tuner though the Mojo, and had volume fairly quiet. I was getting a lot of clicks; like maybe every fifteen seconds. This is easily the highest count. The highest number of clicks I got before was about ten in one CD album.
  
 I never even noticed clicks before on the radio. It could be interference. I am now running Mojo on my desktop connected to a DAB tuner on my desktop. I run an cheapy £2 optical to connect. ...I do wonder if I never noticed clicks before with the tuner because I played music which covers the clicks. However I am sure I have played Classic FM quiet before. The optical cable does run under the tuner and in front of a Q Acoustics BT3 desktop speaker.; possibly causing interference.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Maybe a USB 2.0 hub will run the Mojo then.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


 
  
 Remember with the Mojo that you have two USB sockets.
 1 - The charging socket needs at least 1A, so you cannot charge Mojo from a USB 1.0 socket.
 2 - The data socket does not draw any current from the 5V line, so you could in theory connect to a USB 1.0 socket. The big question then remains as to whether the bandwidth would be enough, or whether USB 1.0 limits you to MP3, standard CD, or whatever.
  
 The Meridian Explorer 2 requires nominal 5V at <500mA, so in power terms you could run it from a USB 1.0 socket. However that does not answer if USB 1.0 provides enough bandwidth for Hi Def music.
  
 It should not make any difference if you run an optical cable under a tuner, or near to a speaker - the signal is optical, and not electrical.
 When at home I always run Mojo on optical, because I got fed up with pops and clicks using USB.
 We don't have DAB radio in france, so I cannot test how my Mojo works with DAB. However i do remember that when in the UK, I lived in an area of bad DAB reception, so that it was unusable inside houses.
  
 I do remember one of the Mojo posts recommending cleaning the end of optical cables, to remove any crud that is interupting/corrupting the signal. That would be a low cost/hassle experiment for you to try - if it fails to improve, then you have lost nothing.


----------



## GreenBow

canali said:


> guys:
> 
> any tracks you suggest which are useful in comparing the chord mojo with, say, the dragonfly red
> and iFi micro idsd?
> ...


 
  
 I had a Meridian Explorer before I bought the Mojo. I had some ideas of music which displays the Mojo's superiority and why.
  
 Abba: Gold, sounded cheap clinical and very digital on the ME but much smoother on the Mojo.
 Lake Street Dive on the Explorer (on some tracks) sounded jumbled, confused and difficult to unpick. The Mojo sets LSD out perfectly and improves listening to the band by a clear factor.
 Def Leppard: Best Of, or Vault album. Sounds good on the Explorer, but the cymbals could sometimes be crashy. On the mojo they are cleared up a degree and mean more in the music.
 Similar tidying up effect in Rush albums.
  
 I was really surprised by these results because I like the ME sound signature. There are some moments where the Explorer was ahead. it had a thicker slightly warmer sound. Buzzy noises are more buzzy with the Explorer. One of my absolute favourite CDs, Chants and Dances of the Native Americans, sound excellent on the Explorer using bitperfect. It still sounds better on the Mojo however the instrument placement is thick and solid on the Explorer. You can see how the instruments are set at angles to one another in the mix. Whereas the Mojo clears up details and instrument placement is like the soundstage is much taller.
  
 -----
  
 The Mojo never ceases to amaze me. Like I just put on Norah Jones - Nightingale. What a presentation.
  
 Generally across all music I found the Explorer has all the same instrument parts. Yet I didn't hear them because I wasn't focused on them. It's like some instruments at the side were invisible to my focus, but still there clearly. Like I was focused on the centre of the image, (using desktop speakers). Whereas the Mojo shows me what was in the music that I was somehow ignoring on the Explorer.


----------



## Slaphead

miketlse said:


> My philosophical question for you is this:
> 
> Why use a Chord DAC to try and achieve a perfect conversion of digital files into analogue music, if you then want to use a valve amp to add plenty of second harmonic distortion to your music?
> 
> ...




Well, if you like the tube sound then it's almost always better to give a tube amp as pure a signal as possible for it to add it's own "qualities" than it is to feed it a crap signal and hope that it sorts it out in some way.

It's always easier to take something good and screw it up than it is to take something screwed up and try to make better.


----------



## miketlse

slaphead said:


> Well, if you like the tube sound then it's almost always better to give a tube amp as pure a signal as possible for it to add it's own "qualities" than it is to feed it a crap signal and hope that it sorts it out in some way.
> 
> It's always easier to take something good and screw it up than it is to take something screwed up and try to make better.


 
  
 There was an element of gentle tease in my comments.
  
 But the fact remains that it can be very expensive to obtain a very pure/clean signal from the DAC (I realise that Mojo is trying to level the field), and it just seem strange to me to then try and make the sound 'warmer' by adding distortion (and waste all the money spent on obtaining a pure input signal).


----------



## waveSounds

greenbow said:


> I had a Meridian Explorer before I bought the Mojo. I had some ideas of music which displays the Mojo's superiority and why.
> 
> Abba: Gold, sounded cheap clinical and very digital on the ME but much smoother on the Mojo.
> Lake Street Dive on the Explorer (on some tracks) sounded jumbled, confused and difficult to unpick. The Mojo sets LSD out perfectly and improves listening to the band by a clear factor.
> ...


 
  
 The Mojo ruined the Explorer² for me. It was my go-to DAC, but I can't see when I'll ever use it again now.


----------



## vapman

wavesounds said:


> The Mojo ruined the Explorer² for me. It was my go-to DAC, but I can't see when I'll ever use it again now.




It also ruined my ability to enjoy the lossless files in my collection


----------



## KT66

add some Brendan Benson and a pair of T70p for audio bliss. Mojo bit scratched,cat thinks it's a hockey puck.


----------



## KT66

I find a DS XL case to be a perfect size


----------



## GreenBow

I found the point they made on the What Hi Fi of why the Meridian Explorer needs USB 2.0. (This must be why it doesn't work on my USB 1.0 hub even with CD FLAC files.)
  
 Quote, "Furthermore, the Explorer employs USB audio class 2.0, which allows full native playback of high-resolution 192kHz sample rates. This is opposed to audio class 1.0 –as is found in the HRT microStreamer, for example – which limits the sample rate to 96kHz, with higher sample rates having to be downsampled."
  
http://www.whathifi.com/meridian/explorer-dac/review
  
 I guess the Mojo sees the same reasoning.
  
 I could buy a 2.0 hub and try the Mojo on it, but I'd rather not spend until someone confirms it. Thanks folks.
  
 ------------
 Or of course I could use a USB extension cable. Hub or USB extension cable though will kind of defeat the object. If I end up buying a quality shielded USB cable for the Mojo that is. (Am thinking about buying a shielded cable to try stops random clicks on playback.)
  
 A hub or extension cable will however make it easy to disconnect the PC from the Mojo. Thus allowing for input selection of optical easily; which is where this started.


----------



## Mojo ideas

deftone said:


> The question is for the SD card module is that will it have 2  micro sd card slots or 1 that supports up to 500GB+ when they become available...


 Yes it's looking very likely


----------



## miketlse

mojo ideas said:


> Yes it's looking very likely


 
 So it will have either one or two SD card slots - still keeps us all on tenterhooks.


----------



## Mojo ideas

canali said:


> _*From chord:*_
> 
> _So it sounds like the connection in the camera connection kit with your iPhone sounds_
> _like it might be coming loose? We have had a lot of failures of the camera connection kits recently,_
> ...


 actually it's only a week or two away at this time!


----------



## canali

mojo ideas said:


> actually it's only a week or two away at this time!


 
 great to hear it...as i'm sure i'm not the only one with this issue...
 that module will make things sooo much easier on so many levels.
  
 and the accompanying case for the mojo/module combo...any ETA on that, too, please?
 prices?


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > deftone said:
> ...


 
  
    


 deux d'entre eux


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> So it will have either one or two SD card slots - still keeps us all on tenterhooks.


 Sorry about being obtuse but we are still at least four months from showing working samples to the press so it's too early to show our hand at this stage, but as I've implied before I hope and think all of you will like what we've been beavering away at.


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> deux d'entre eux


 
  
 merci


----------



## miketlse

mojo ideas said:


> Sorry about being obtuse but we are still at least four months from showing working samples to the press so it's too early to show our hand at this stage, but as I've implied before I hope and think all of you will like what we've been beavering away at.


 
  
 Thanks for answering in as much detail as is commercially sensitive. I think there are many posters on this forum alone, interested to get their hands on one of these modules.
  
 Four months+ starts to position the SD module into my christmas present list for myself.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > deux d'entre eux
> ...


 
  
  
 (Only a guess)
  
 Personally, I think it should have 4 SD slots


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> (Only a guess)
> 
> Personally, I think it should have 4 SD slots


 
  
 At least and each for 500Mb cards, plus a touch sensitive screen, plus ......... Rob Watts is a clever chap, so he can probably devise a telepathic control sensor for V2.


----------



## waveSounds

miketlse said:


> At least and each for 500Mb cards, plus a touch sensitive screen, plus ......... Rob Watts is a clever chap, so he can probably devise a telepathic control sensor for V2.


 
  
 Gb, *miketlse**. *Unless you only want 2Gb of storage space


----------



## Mython

I think the module should include a switch to set it to 'stun'   (it may stun, even _without_ the switch, but the Trekkie nerds will know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## miketlse

wavesounds said:


> Gb, *miketlse**. *Unless you only want 2Gb of storage space


 
  
 Mojo has made me explore so much new music, that I have filled my phones SD card, so I have to delete albums before I can add any new ones.
  
 So either a DAP or the SD card add-on module will be very welcome. 
 I would prefer not to buy a DAP, and put the money towards the add-on module instead.


----------



## RPB65

greenbow said:


> I had a Meridian Explorer before I bought the Mojo. I had some ideas of music which displays the Mojo's superiority and why.
> 
> Abba: Gold, sounded cheap clinical and very digital on the ME but much smoother on the Mojo.
> Lake Street Dive on the Explorer (on some tracks) sounded jumbled, confused and difficult to unpick. The Mojo sets LSD out perfectly and improves listening to the band by a clear factor.
> ...


 
 Agreed! I haven't listened to her till I read your post! Cracking voice. Mojo makes it awesome


----------



## Traveller

greenbow said:


> The Mojo never ceases to amaze me. Like I just put on Norah Jones - Nightingale. What a presentation.


 
 "Don't Know Why" (uncompressed PCM ripped at 16bit44KHz) is in my "tool box" for A/B testing


----------



## miketlse

traveller said:


> "Don't Know Why" (uncompressed PCM ripped at 16bit44KHz) is in my "tool box" for A/B testing


 
  
 Norah jones - Cold, Cold Heart is another good test of how a system handles bass, vocals, piano and treble together in one song.
  
 Now listening to Katie Melua - Call of the Search.


----------



## RPB65

miketlse said:


> Norah jones - Cold, Cold Heart is another good test of how a system handles bass, vocals, piano and treble together in one song.
> 
> Now listening to Katie Melua - Call of the Search.


 

 Albums queued and ready! Then after that, Bat Out of Hell! OO yeah.


----------



## sharon124

hi friends, i need your support to clarify this:

previously i use my mojo with ipad pro 9.7 (i use onkyo app )and last night i try to use it with windows pc using jriver softwear.Also i insall mojo drivers and set to use those drivers using jriver settings.
in both cases even i fully disable eqaluzer settings, i found that the sound comes when connect to ipad pro is more and more quality and more musicale. And there was clear difference.
pls note that both cases i use same cables.
kindly let me know why is that? is there any special settings need to use at jriver when connect to mojo? 
i hpoe your great support? 

thx so much


----------



## LouisArmstrong

light - man said:


> Louis, how are you today, Man?
> 
> Are you ready yet to take a punt on a Mojo and connect it to that nice, expensive block of Copper of yours?


 

 I really like this gif. Can I borrow it for use in the future? 
  
 I have tried Copper to Mojo quite a number of times, and with the Cayin C5 and Layla, it may just be the best in-ear experience I have ever had. The best of the best of the best.


----------



## Marat Sar

I'm trying to figure out what is the highest bit rate / sample depth Mojo DAC supports -- out of this list. (So I can make that my PCs default -- for otimal WASAPI)
  
So, mojoheads, what is it?


----------



## Deftone

Higher than what windows supports 

I have 95% 16-44 so i leave it at that


----------



## Rob Watts

Its actually 768 kHz 32 bits...
  
 But direct sound is not good, as the PC will very crudely up sample, so destroying Mojo's WTA timing recovery abilities. Use JRiver in bit perfect mode (WASAPI) then Mojo will get the native data. 
  
 But if you are forced to use direct sound, then if you are playing mostly CD's set it to 44.1k, if you are playing videos set it to 48k.
  
 Rob


----------



## Arpiben

greenbow said:


> Thank you folks. I thought it was some technical thing. I seem to remember reading the Meridian Explorer needs USB 2.0 on the What Hi-Fi review of it.
> 
> Maybe a USB 2.0 hub will run the Mojo then.
> 
> ...



Hi,
My two cents point of view:
- a fiber transport is imune to external interferences. Therefore almost no worries for running your cable.
- a fiber cable is sensitive to dust/dirtiness at extremities
- a fiber cable ia sensitive to small radius bending ( extreme bending).

That said it is more likely that those clicks may come from your DAB tuner if not source or streaming processes.

At which sample rate is mojo playing your DAB tuner?

Rgds.


----------



## Arpiben

rob watts said:


> Its actually 768 kHz 32 bits...
> 
> But direct sound is not good, as the PC will very crudely up sample, so destroying Mojo's WTA timing recovery abilities. Use JRiver in bit perfect mode (WASAPI) then Mojo will get the native data.
> 
> ...




By "Crudely up sampling", do you mean that PCs are lacking timing accuracy in order to insert "0" in the upsanpling process?

In a far less extent, let's hope that music industry is also taking due care of it during downsampling as well as upsampling.
Thanks.


----------



## Rob Watts

A PC has limited resources to do filtering in real time, so the up-sampling filters have limited tap length and employ filter algorithms that do not recover the timing as well as the WTA algorithm.
  
 Down sampling is still messed up, in that aliasing occurs, but its an easier task than up-sampling.
  
 Rob


----------



## Marat Sar

That's all super cool and arcane, but which one of those drop down menu options should I take?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

rob watts said:


> A PC has limited resources to do filtering in real time, so the up-sampling filters have limited tap length and employ filter algorithms that do not recover the timing as well as the WTA algorithm.
> 
> Down sampling is still messed up, in that aliasing occurs, but its an easier task than up-sampling.
> 
> Rob


 

 There is a group of people who use low noise PCs and run Linux system instead of Windows. They say they have modified the kernel of Linux extensively to simply things and the result is that the sound is much better than a Macbook. Have you guys heard of that and would you recommend that to Dave users?


----------



## headwhacker

marat sar said:


> That's all super cool and arcane, but which one of those drop down menu options should I take?


 
  
 You won't get a better option than what was already mentioned. You have to match the sampling rate of the file that is currently playing. If your player don't support bit-perfect playback you have to switch manually, Or just select the sampling rate to match the majority of your files which most likely is 44.1k.


rob watts said:


> Its actually 768 kHz 32 bits...
> 
> But direct sound is not good, as the PC will very crudely up sample, so destroying Mojo's WTA timing recovery abilities. Use JRiver in *bit perfect mode* (WASAPI) then Mojo will get the native data.
> 
> ...


----------



## Light - Man

louisarmstrong said:


> I really like this gif. Can I borrow it for use in the future?
> 
> I have tried Copper to Mojo quite a number of times, and with the Cayin C5 and Layla, it may just be the *best in-ear experience I have ever had*. The best of the best of the best.


 
 Louis, your face, was it a bit like this?


----------



## Duncan

greenbow said:


> I was hoping someone would tell me if that worked. I have a UBS 1.0 powered hub, but that Mojo does not work through that. If I recall correct my Meridian Explorer didn't either. I think it's because they need USB 2.0 to run; I think it's a bandwidth thing.


it's a power thing, USB 1 only puts out 500ma maximum, so not enough to fuel the mojo.


----------



## sharon124

rob watts said:


> Its actually 768 kHz 32 bits...
> 
> But direct sound is not good, as the PC will very crudely up sample, so destroying Mojo's WTA timing recovery abilities. Use JRiver in bit perfect mode (WASAPI) then Mojo will get the native data.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi,
  
 can anyone pls let me know in Jriver how to set "WASAPI" ,Since there was no such option, even after install MOJO drivers.Instead there was "ASIO" (ASIO CHORD 1.05).Is it OK?


----------



## Marat Sar

louisarmstrong said:


> I have tried Copper to Mojo quite a number of times, and with the Cayin C5 and Layla, it may just be the best in-ear experience I have ever had. The best of the best of the best.


 
  
 Wow! Someone who's tried the Mojo-CayinC5-Layla experience. The soundstage on that is immense, magical, otherworldly stuff. I wanted to ask you two questions:
  
 1) What is this "copper" you are talking about here? 
  
 2) Is there any combination in your experience (preferrably with the layla in the mix) that exceeds the Mojo + Cayin c5, especially in soundstage? Bcause the Cayin is a bottleneck for detail retreaval an texture for what the Mojo puts otu and the Layla can play. But the soundstage is, as was said, unbelievable


----------



## Arpiben

duncan said:


> it's a power thing, USB 1 only puts out 500ma maximum, so not enough to fuel the mojo.



Sorry,not doubting but wondering...
Eager to learn.
Do you need more than 500mA in order to establish protocol communication ?
Unclear for me since Mojo is powered by a dedicated usb power input.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

marat sar said:


> Wow! Someone who's tried the Mojo-CayinC5-Layla experience. The soundstage on that is immense, magical, otherworldly stuff. I wanted to ask you two questions:
> 
> 1) What is this "copper" you are talking about here?
> 
> 2) Is there any combination in your experience (preferrably with the layla in the mix) that exceeds the Mojo + Cayin c5, especially in soundstage? Bcause the Cayin is a bottleneck for detail retreaval an texture for what the Mojo puts otu and the Layla can play. But the soundstage is, as was said, unbelievable


 

 1) Copper is AK380Cu edition
 2) If you take out bass as a factor, try Meier Stepdance or SR71A as the amp. You won't believe your ears. Those are very old amps though and I think you will have to get them second hand.


----------



## normanl

rob watts said:


> Its actually 768 kHz 32 bits...
> 
> But direct sound is not good, as the PC will very crudely up sample, so destroying Mojo's WTA timing recovery abilities. Use JRiver in bit perfect mode (WASAPI) then Mojo will get the native data.
> 
> ...


 

 I installed Mojo Windows Driver in my PC with windows 10  and JRiver only shows ASIO without WASAPI option. How do I get WASAPI option?


----------



## SearchOfSub

normanl said:


> I installed Mojo Windows Driver in my PC with windows 10  and JRiver only shows ASIO without WASAPI option. How do I get WASAPI option?





Did you enable chord mojo in windows sound properties? you can only get Wasapi on Mojo driver through usb.


----------



## normanl

searchofsub said:


> Did you enable chord mojo in windows sound properties? you can only get Wasapi on Mojo driver through usb.


 

 Could you please show me how I may enable chord Mojo in window sound properties?


----------



## SearchOfSub

normanl said:


> Could you please show me how I may enable chord Mojo in window sound properties?





with windows 10 goto the search bar and type sound. When icon pops up click on it and you will get a menu. On playback tab goto chord mojo etc and right click and highlight enable. That's it.


----------



## x RELIC x

Isn't AISO the preferred choice as the Chord Windows driver has a more direct connection to the Mojo this way? Disclaimer, I don't run any audio through my Windows workstations, but from reading the forums this is what I've gathered.


----------



## normanl

searchofsub said:


> with windows 10 goto the search bar and type sound. When icon pops up click on it and you will get a menu. On playback tab goto chord mojo etc and right click and highlight enable. That's it.


 

 It's already enabled and JRiver still shows only ASIO without WASPI option.


----------



## Arpiben

greenbow said:


> I was hoping someone would tell me if that worked. I have a UBS 1.0 powered hub, but that Mojo does not work through that. If I recall correct my Meridian Explorer didn't either. I think it's because they need USB 2.0 to run; I think it's a bandwidth thing.


 

 Hi @GreenBow,
  
 Probably some good news. By pure casuality, at office this morning, I could try Mojo with an USB 3.0 mini hub. And it is working.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Hereunder some pics.
 Regards.


----------



## jmills8

louisarmstrong said:


> Nice. Really nice.


 Simply S ?


----------



## SearchOfSub

normanl said:


> It's already enabled and JRiver still shows only ASIO without WASPI option.





Don't know why. I am able to choose mojo Wasapi with my Jriver running windows 10. Maybe try disabling all other audio devices except mojo (like realtek etc). I now use a Tidal with Roon and it's much better than jriver. If you can't get it to work, there are other options btw.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> Isn't AISO the preferred choice as the Chord Windows driver has a more direct connection to the Mojo this way? Disclaimer, I don't run any audio through my Windows workstations, but from reading the forums this is what I've gathered.




That's what I've read too. It's cleanest connection to audio driver in windows.


----------



## headmanPL

mojo ideas said:


> Sorry about being obtuse but we are still at least four months from showing working samples to the press so it's too early to show our hand at this stage, but as I've implied before I hope and think all of you will like what we've been beavering away at.


 

 At least 4 months from showing samples, that means an empty space under the Christmas tree


----------



## rded

Hey guys,
  
 I understand that this is a massive thread and I am unsure if this has been discussed here in the past, but can anyone tell me how the Mojo matches up with the LCD-2F? I am reading and hearing a lot of uncertainty if the Mojo has enough juice to drive the LCD-2s adequately.


----------



## x RELIC x

rded said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I understand that this is a massive thread and I am unsure if this has been discussed here in the past, but can anyone tell me how the Mojo matches up with the LCD-2F? I am reading and hearing a lot of uncertainty if the Mojo has enough juice to drive the LCD-2s adequately.




It does, no problem. I'm replying to you in the LCD-2 thread now...... Gimme a minute. :wink_face:

My reply here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/509710/audeze-lcd-2-impressions-thread/8775#post_12739126


----------



## Duncan

arpiben said:


> Sorry,not doubting but wondering...
> Eager to learn.
> Do you need more than 500mA in order to establish protocol communication ?
> Unclear for me since Mojo is powered by a dedicated usb power input.


Sorry - Maybe I misread the original post that I quoted...

For powering the mojo, USB1 isn't enough, also - for playback, I also believe there are issues, and that it can only be USB2 that carries audio (can run driverless), or - USB3, albeit for the newer, higher bitrate files - a driver is required.

Sorry for confusion.


----------



## GreenBow

arpiben said:


> Hi,
> My two cents point of view:
> - a fiber transport is imune to external interferences. Therefore almost no worries for running your cable.
> - a fiber cable is sensitive to dust/dirtiness at extremities
> ...


 
  
 DAB tuner streams at 48KHz. 
  
 I need to try again n that station. Classical music allows us to turn up the volume without being blasted out. Thus we can hear quiet clicks. Major issue though if it's the Mojo. I just don't get it, because I have listened to Classic FM before and not noticed it.


----------



## GreenBow

duncan said:


> it's a power thing, USB 1 only puts out 500ma maximum, so not enough to fuel the mojo.


 
  


arpiben said:


> Sorry,not doubting but wondering...
> Eager to learn.
> Do you need more than 500mA in order to establish protocol communication ?
> Unclear for me since Mojo is powered by a dedicated usb power input.


 
  
 I made a post to answer this but it's not here. Maybe a mod deleted it.
  
 I will try again though because I think it is relevant to the Mojo.
  
 This is what the What Hi-Fi review of the Meridian Explorer says about requiring USB 2.0.
  
 Quote, "
 Furthermore, the Explorer employs USB audio class 2.0, which allows full native playback of high-resolution 192kHz sample rates. This is opposed to audio class 1.0 –as is found in the HRT microStreamer, for example – which limits the sample rate to 96kHz, with higher sample rates having to be downsampled."

 Read more at http://www.whathifi.com/meridian/explorer-dac/review#q2iX4Kesd3TtEP32.99
  
 The Mojo will still get a 5V signal on it's audio data line in, on a USB 1.0 hub.
  
 It seems more likely that the issue is with bandwidth, as stated in the What Hi-Fi review of the Meridian Explorer.  
  
 Anyway @Arpiben found it in the manual.
  
 Quote from Arpiben's post. (Post 20297 on page 1354.)
 " Nevertheless,that is the reason why Chord in Mojo's manual is writing the following:
  
_Connect Mojo to the host computer, phone, or tablet by inserting a USB lead into any available USB_
_socket. To support high sample rates (96Khz and above) *the USB socket on the computer must be USB*_
*2.0 or above."*


----------



## miketlse

louisarmstrong said:


> There is a group of people who use low noise PCs and run Linux system instead of Windows. They say they have modified the kernel of Linux extensively to simply things and the result is that the sound is much better than a Macbook. Have you guys heard of that and would you recommend that to Dave users?


 
  
 Louis, do you know the name of the Linux distribution that they created? Every year thousands on new 'forks' of the linux distribution are created (many by students enthusiastic to improve their linux coding skills, and some by enthusiasts who need a tailored/improved version of linux for a specific need/activity), so some info regarding a distribution name, or project name, helps the search.
  
 Your post has encouraged me to retrieve this bookmark to the AudioVisual Linux distribution that i spotted last year. I wondered if it was a better operating system than windows for music playback - but this distribution appeared focused on musicians and music producers, so i forgot about it. Today i read that the 2016 distribution is a complete revamp of last years version, so i will review the new user manual. 
  
http://www.bandshed.net/
  
 This post does mention that because AVLinux is open source, it is possible for users to tailor the distribution for the needs of audiophiles.
  
http://bandshed.net/forum/index.php?topic=3608.0


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> duncan said:
> 
> 
> > it's a power thing, USB 1 only puts out 500ma maximum, so not enough to fuel the mojo.
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I will try again though because I think it is relevant to the Mojo.
> 
> This is what the What Hi-Fi review of the Meridian Explorer says about requiring USB 2.0.
> 
> ...


 
  


  
  
 No, it's still there, 4 pages back:
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






greenbow said:


> I found the point they made on the What Hi Fi of why the Meridian Explorer needs USB 2.0. (This must be why it doesn't work on my USB 1.0 hub even with CD FLAC files.)
> 
> Quote, "Furthermore, the Explorer employs USB audio class 2.0, which allows full native playback of high-resolution 192kHz sample rates. This is opposed to audio class 1.0 –as is found in the HRT microStreamer, for example – which limits the sample rate to 96kHz, with higher sample rates having to be downsampled."
> 
> ...


 
  


  





  
  
  
 PS: if you'd _like_ to be singled-out for unfair treatment by the mods, with random un-called-for post-deletions, I can find out if that could be arranged!


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> DAB tuner streams at 48KHz.
> 
> I need to try again n that station. Classical music allows us to turn up the volume without being blasted out. Thus we can hear quiet clicks. Major issue though if it's the Mojo. I just don't get it, because I have listened to Classic FM before and not noticed it.


 
  
 That is the downside of using equipment with such a very low noisefloor. Small noises that before would have been lost in the noisefloor, can now be heard.
  
 With my phone, I added ferrite chokes, then stopped using Foobar and Hiby, and switched to uapp - and all the main clicks/pops etc disappeared. There is still some low level noise audible on quiet passages of music, which is irritating, but hopefully I will find a cure. Part of me does suspect that this residual noise will only be removed, when chord release the add-on modules.


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh yeah, post 20306. I looked and looked and for it.
  
 PS I am stuck in (Youtube) loop listening to *I Love It - Icona Pop*. (I have heard sounds in it that I never heard before.)


----------



## jmills8

greenbow said:


> Oh yeah, post 20306. I looked and looked and for it.
> 
> PS I am stuck in (Youtube) loop listening to [COLOR=800080]*I Love It - Icona Pop*[/COLOR]. (I have heard sounds in it that I never heard before.)


 Heard that song in a movie.


----------



## Light - Man

Yes Mython, there seems to be a lot of messing about on this thread, perhaps some of us are not taking our addiction seriously enough? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Enjoy your weekend guys and be careful playing with the fish!


----------



## 329161

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows if the mojo works with the Samsung Galaxy S1? I happen to have this as a spare unused phone, and it seems like a good size to pair both. Also can anyone compare the sound of the mojo to the ak300?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## miketlse

dcfac73 said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone knows if the mojo works with the Samsung Galaxy S1? I happen to have this as a spare unused phone, and it seems like a good size to pair both. Also can anyone compare the sound of the mojo to the ak300?
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 The launch Galaxy S had Android version 2.1, but OTG was not introduced until Android version 3.1 - so you need to check what version on Android is on you phone.
  
 [edit] the Galaxy S2 had Android version 2.3, so I think that you are unlucky, unless you had Android updated to version 3.1.


----------



## Arpiben

duncan said:


> Sorry - Maybe I misread the original post that I quoted...
> 
> For powering the mojo, USB1 isn't enough, also - for playback, I also believe there are issues, and that it can only be USB2 that carries audio (can run driverless), or - USB3, albeit for the newer, higher bitrate files - a driver is required.
> 
> Sorry for confusion.


 
  
 No worries at all @Duncan.
 Since I am technically stubborn, i will try to find an old laptop with USB 1.0/1.1 and connect Mojo to it just for knowledge. For sure personnaly I will never use USB1.x with Mojo.
 Chord's manual is not so crystal clear regarding the USB1.x compatibilty and on only specifies USB2.0 minimum for higher rates.
 Mojo's USB description at protocol level is showing USB2.0, but I am lacking experience in USB protocol for knowing if it is exclusive or not.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## EagleWings

louisarmstrong said:


> Not sure if that's the best album to test anything, I remember reading somewhere and the higher frequency on this album was completely cut off due to some technical error.


 
  
 So I read a little bit on this from the link shared by Relic. It appears that there is no data above 22kHz. This shouldn’t matter if you have the album in Red-Book format(Audio CD) or MP3 downloads as those formats would not anyways have any information above that frequency mark.
  
 Even if you have the Hi-Res version of the album, which has the ability to hold information beyond the 22kHz, it still shouldn’t matter as the human hearing is limited to 20kHz. Not meaning to start a debate on Hi-Res topic. Just something to think about.
  
 All that argument aside, all I can say is that the album is a really good one. One that could be used for testing.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/808665/popular-classical-music/60#post_12619945


----------



## Dexter Morgan

mojo ideas said:


> actually it's only a week or two away at this time!




Hip hip hooray!!!!


----------



## Anwer

Any idea where I can get this cable?


----------



## Delayeed

What I was just listening a song and just middle of the song Mojo cuts out. I was using optical and it doesn't work anymore I dont get it I didn't touch anything. USB input works but What


----------



## miketlse

delayeed said:


> What I was just listening a song and just middle of the song Mojo cuts out. I was using optical and it doesn't work anymore I dont get it I didn't touch anything. USB input works but What


 
  
flat battery?


----------



## Delayeed

miketlse said:


> flat battery?


 
 No its plugged in 247 I even tried now unplugged with just the optical plugged in and the input light wont even turn on. The volume buttons still do as normal


----------



## miketlse

delayeed said:


> No its plugged in 247 I even tried now unplugged with just the optical plugged in and the input light wont even turn on. The volume buttons still do as normal


 
 did you suddenly bend the optical cable and break the fibre, or has the plug come out of the optical socket?


----------



## Delayeed

miketlse said:


> did you suddenly bend the optical cable and break the fibre, or has the plug come out of the optical socket?


 
 No i was just listening a song skipping thru and suddenly it just cuts off. I haven't touched the cable and just tried unplugging/replugging and still nothing


----------



## miketlse

delayeed said:


> No i was just listening a song skipping thru and suddenly it just cuts off. I haven't touched the cable and just tried unplugging/replugging and still nothing


 
  if you unplug the optical cable from the mojo, can you still see the red light emitted from the cable? this will narrow down if any signal is reaching the mojo.


----------



## Delayeed

miketlse said:


> if you unplug the optical cable from the mojo, can you still see the red light emitted from the cable? this will narrow down if any signal is reaching the mojo.


 
 Yes I can see the red light. I also tried DSD through USB for the first time now and It doesn't work either

 Foobar is setup DSD: ASIO: ASIO Chord 44.1khz 768Khz
 SACD output mode is set to DSD 

 There is a very faint extremely fast blinking light on the input ball as if its trying to work but doesnt. The file is raw DSD64 format from sony PCM D100 recorder.

 Got DSD working thru usb. updated the SACD component so theres that ..


----------



## Torq

delayeed said:


> Yes I can see the red light. I also tried DSD through USB for the first time now and It doesn't work either
> 
> Foobar is setup DSD: ASIO: ASIO Chord 44.1khz 768Khz
> SACD output mode is set to DSD
> ...


 
  
 The Mojo only accepts DSD input using the DoP (DSD over PCM) protocol - so you need to set up your source to output that.  
  
 Once you do, you'll see the power button light up white.


----------



## Delayeed

torq said:


> The Mojo only accepts DSD input using the DoP (DSD over PCM) protocol - so you need to set up your source to output that.
> 
> Once you do, you'll see the power button light up white.


 
 oh well I updated the SACD component thingy and it works now with white led thanks! 

 Still no optical tho :/


----------



## Deftone

anwer said:


> Any idea where I can get this cable?


 
  
 Looks like a Fiio jobby.


----------



## Mython

deftone said:


> anwer said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea where I can get this cable?
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Yes, that does look like a Fiio L17, which is less than ideal, but, as discussed a few times before, in this thread, may, perhaps, serve a turn, for an iBasso or Mk 1 X3i, X5i (_not Mk2 X3ii, X5ii, or an X7 !_) Fiio DAP:


----------



## RPB65

After only 15 hours of ever using my Mojo, clearly my 'brain burn in' is working as this Mojo is sounding stupidly damn good. Even with SE425's I have good everything. lol. Playing tracks that I know from my ZX2, I would even go as far as saying it sounds better than the ZX2. Wow. Wasn't expecting that at all. You lot on here are enablers!, however I thank you for 'making' me buy the Mojo.


----------



## silvrr

A little something I was working on tonight while listening to my Mojo.


----------



## musiclvr

silvrr said:


> A little something I was working on tonight while listening to my Mojo.




Just gorgeous!


----------



## EagleWings

silvrr said:


> A little something I was working on tonight while listening to my Mojo.


 
  
 Very Nice!! Light Box?


----------



## jmills8

musiclvr said:


> Just gorgeous!


 New Mojo plus (mojo with an internal music player with four SD Slots). One day.


----------



## silvrr

eaglewings said:


> Very Nice!! Light Box?




White paper backdrop, black cloth to the sides and a soft box above.


----------



## vapman

Anyone been using a ferrite microUSB cable for an extended period of time with no problems? I found my mojo was really picky about what charger and cable i used to keep it hooked up if it was going to be mainly seeing desktop/plugged in use.
  
 I have a nice USB power pack and 2 very high quality 8A rated smart charging wall USB chargers which i plan to use in conjunction with the mojo.


----------



## Solarium

I've never noticed this before, but after my move to another state, I've been getting clicking noises in the background whenever I run a game from using Mojo. It only happens when I plug it into Mojo, and its dead quite when not running games. Is this a known problem or is my Mojo defective after a long 20 day move possibly overheating in a transport truck?


----------



## SearchOfSub

solarium said:


> I've never noticed this before, but after my move to another state, I've been getting clicking noises in the background whenever I run a game from using Mojo. It only happens when I plug it into Mojo, and its dead quite when not running games. Is this a known problem or is my Mojo defective after a long 20 day move possibly overheating in a transport truck?





Nope no clicking or pops for me when playing any games. And i play on/off about 10 titles currently. No pops.


----------



## Mojo ideas

rpb65 said:


> After only 15 hours of ever using my Mojo, clearly my 'brain burn in' is working as this Mojo is sounding stupidly damn good. Even with SE425's I have good everything. lol. Playing tracks that I know from my ZX2, I would even go as far as saying it sounds better than the ZX2. Wow. Wasn't expecting that at all. You lot on here are enablers!, however I thank you for 'making' me buy the Mojo.


I don't know why the performance of mojo continually takes people by surprise. As we've always said Mojo has roughly about five hundred times the signal processing that virtually all other Dacs have even the best ones. But people often underestimate Mojo, I think it's a price and size thing because it's smaller than many and Mojo cost belies its performance!


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Guys I have the 64 audio u12 but synergy with the mojo leaves a lot to be desired.
Very dull, veiled and congested.
Could someone please recommend am iem that pairs great with mojo. I was thinking about akt8ie mk2...

Many thanks


----------



## musiclvr

princeofegypt said:


> Guys I have the 64 audio u12 but synergy with the mojo leaves a lot to be desired.
> Very dull, veiled and congested.
> Could someone please recommend am iem that pairs great with mojo. I was thinking about akt8ie mk2...
> 
> Many thanks




The Campfire Audio Andromeda has great synergy with the Mojo. It is controlled and extended in all directions...


----------



## headwhacker

jmills8 said:


> New Mojo plus (mojo with an internal music player with four SD Slots). One day.




That is the "dream" Mojo can play music directly and not needing a separare transport.

You have the SQ, the power and portability that is very difficult to match. Who needs a touchscreen? just use your phone to control music via bluetooth and never have to take the mojo out of your pocket.

AKT8IE mk2 sound stunning out of mojo. Better than AK320 out of the balanced out.


----------



## Arpiben

mojo ideas said:


> I don't know why the performance of mojo continually takes people by surprise. As we've always said Mojo has roughly about five hundred times the signal processing that virtually all other Dacs have even the best ones. But people often underestimate Mojo, I think it's a price and size thing because it's smaller than many and Mojo cost belies its performance!


 
  
 Arpiben ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Why not keeping producing/developing/improving such kind of product  John?
 Sure it is a new business plan but it has IMHO some advantages.
 By keeping low margins and selling large amount of units, you should be profitable.
 By 'educating masses' about good digital audio you are bringing them to other Chord's products line,i.e.. Dave etc..
  
 Regards


----------



## miketlse

princeofegypt said:


> Guys I have the 64 audio u12 but synergy with the mojo leaves a lot to be desired.
> Very dull, veiled and congested.
> Could someone please recommend am iem that pairs great with mojo. I was thinking about akt8ie mk2...
> 
> Many thanks


 
  
 I have been reading the forum threads to try and spot which iems I should get for mojo.
 For a long time there have been reports that the mojo and shure se 846 are made for each other.
 More recently people started to report that the AK8ie was also a match made in heaven.
  
 Those are the two iems or earbuds on my shortlist. As for whether a Mk1 or Mk2, the Mk1 is being discounted now to clear the shelves, and there seems to be no consensus whether the Mk2 has improved the sound or made it worse (the improvement may instead be with the product reliability). Consequently I am waiting to read more user feedback on the AK 8ie thread, to help shape my decision.
  
 I have also been watching the earsonics velvet thread feedback regarding the mojo - some people love the match, but others are less keen.
 I think that which iem is best for any individual, will be influenced by which type of music they prefer, plus their preference for neutral or warm sound.
  
 No doubt others will suggest alternative iems as well.


----------



## NaiveSound

miketlse said:


> I have been reading the forum threads to try and spot which iems I should get for mojo.
> For a long time there have been reports that the mojo and shure se 846 are made for each other.
> More recently people started to report that the AK8ie was also a match made in heaven.
> 
> ...




I have thr same question but for headphones, I wonder how stax 2170 would work out with mojo


----------



## appabahn

FLC8s + Mojo works for me.


----------



## NNewman

Hello. Looked through this thread, but unfortunately didn't catch exectly is it possible to connect my iPhone 4 to mojo through USB??? To use Tidal...


----------



## Mython

solarium said:


> I've never noticed this before, but after my move to another state, I've been getting clicking noises in the background whenever I run a game from using Mojo. It only happens when I plug it into Mojo, and its dead quite when not running games. Is this a known problem or is my Mojo defective after a long 20 day move possibly overheating in a transport truck?


 
  
  
 1) Do you mean the Mojo HARDWARE is making a clicking noise, or do you mean you can hear a clicking sound in the audio signal Mojo is producing?
  
 2) What device are you feeding Mojo with? (laptop, smartphone, etc,)


----------



## Mython

nnewman said:


> Hello. Looked through this thread, but unfortunately didn't catch exectly is it possible to connect my iPhone 4 to mojo through USB??? To use Tidal...


 
  
  
  
 Chord cannot officially recommend the use of 30-pin i-Devices, with Mojo, but it seems some people have succeeded in using them:
  


eenecho said:


> 30-pin works fine - I use the adapter on both the iPhone 4 as well as the iPad 2 - compatibility is an iOS issue - *iOS 7 or later is required*.


 
_(bold emphasis added by me)_
  
  
 I am struggling to find an appropriate adapter to suit your needs, on Apple.com, as it seems they have removed it, at the link *eenecho* provided:
  


eenecho said:


> ufospls2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. Which adapter do you use? Could you point me in the right direction?
> ...


 
  
  
 However, I can see it still listed on Apple's UK site, although it is stated as 'unavailable':
  
 http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MC531ZM/A/apple-ipad-camera-connection-kit
  

  
  
  
 This should, theoretically, allow you to then plug a standard male-USB plug into the above adapter, and a micro-USB connector into Mojo, if you buy a suitable cable for that purpose or just use the one that is actually supplied with Mojo (it would not need a CCK/MFI chip in it, because the Apple CCK adapter contains the MFI chip already)
  

  
  
 Again, this is not officially endorsed by Chord Electronics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Good luck with actually obtaining one of those 30-pin CCK adapters, since Apple like to make their devices obsolete, and make it difficult for people to use old devices with new connection protocols.
  
  
  
 Just did a quick search for you, and it seems John Lewis, in the UK, still have them in stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
  
 www.johnlewis.com/apple-mc531zm-a-ipad-camera-connection-kit/p231024923
  
  
  
 Please don't make the mistake of buying one of the cheap male-30-pin-to-female-lightning adapters (all over eBay and Amazon), since, as well as not including an MFI chip, they would not work for you, _even if you obtained a 3rd-party male-lightning-to-male-microUSB cable with MFI chip soldered into it_, since the cheap male-30-pin-to-female-lightning adapters are not designed to handle digital audio signals.
  

  
 Finally, please understand that I am not personally confirming that the proposed connection method functions correctly with an iPhone 4 and Mojo. All I have tried to do, in this post, is draw your attention to the fact that some people (as you can see from the quotes) claim to have successfully done so, and I've then proceeded to illustrate what they probably did.
  
 If you try this, it is at your own risk. Neither I, or Chord Electronics, are formally endorsing this method.


----------



## ejong7

mython said:


> Yes, that does look like a Fiio L17, which is less than ideal, but, as discussed a few times before, in this thread, may, perhaps, serve a turn, for an iBasso or Mk 1 X3i, X5i (_not Mk2 X3ii, X5ii, or an X7 !_) Fiio DAP:


 

 Isn't the DX90 output coaxial output? Would the L17 work in that case?


----------



## AndrewH13

ejong7 said:


> Isn't the DX90 output coaxial output? Would the L17 work in that case?




A standard stereo 3.5 cable works fine out of DX90. 999/1000 listeners can't hear the difference between a coax cable at that length. Just haven't met that one of a thousand yet!


----------



## ejong7

andrewh13 said:


> A standard stereo 3.5 cable works fine out of DX90. 999/1000 listeners can't hear the difference between a coax cable at that length. Just haven't met that one of a thousand yet!


 

 Damn I made an effort to search for a proper short coax cable to fit my own. Didn't know that. TIL.
  
 Then again, the cable wasn't too expensive. So its all good.


----------



## AndrewH13

ejong7 said:


> Damn I made an effort to search for a proper short coax cable to fit my own. Didn't know that. TIL.
> 
> Then again, the cable wasn't too expensive. So its all good.




I had a coax made up by a member on here. Looks nice, but cannot say any change in sound quality and others on HF have all found the same.


----------



## Delayeed

Yesss The problems I had with my Mojos optical not working yesterday was apparently a PC side problem since when I restarted it my Mojo works thru the optical again!


----------



## Prometeia

How does the sound quality of the mojo compare to the Ak380??


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

What music playback app is everyone using for an iphone? Is there any app that does native DSD?


----------



## RPB65

princeofegypt said:


> What music playback app is everyone using for an iphone? Is there any app that does native DSD?


 

 I'm using Onkyo HF with the bought HD pack. This can output to Mojo DoP DSD. If this is what you mean by native DSD, then yes! LOL.
 EDIT: Jus edited to say, I am assuming you have the CCK for connection to Mojo?
 I set the 'up sampling mode' to off; 'DSD Output Format' to DoP. Choice is either DoP or PCM.
 'real time DSD conversion' set to off.
 Seems to work well to me, the Mojo reports a White light for DSD file input.
  
 Onkyo as a program is very intuitive and I find it easy to use.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

rpb65 said:


> I'm using Onkyo HF with the bought HD pack. This can output to Mojo DoP DSD. If this is what you mean by native DSD, then yes! LOL.
> EDIT: Jus edited to say, I am assuming you have the CCK for connection to Mojo?
> I set the 'up sampling mode' to off; 'DSD Output Format' to DoP. Choice is either DoP or PCM.
> 'real time DSD conversion' set to off.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks...
 Im currently and reluctantly using android, only because of expandable SD card storage. I hope Iphone 7 has 256gb of storage because 128Gb is laughable.


----------



## RPB65

princeofegypt said:


> Thanks...
> Im currently and reluctantly using android, only because of expandable SD card storage. I hope Iphone 7 has 256gb of storage because 128Gb is laughable.


 

 I tried Android in LG G3 but hated it and the phone. lol. I get what you mean about storage though. Apple want to lock you into buying the larger and more expensive phones. I would be shocked if they ever helped us out with micro SD cards or anything else.
 I loaded my phone up with some hi-res music last night and sure enough, the 35Gb space I had didn't last long!


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Whats the news about Mojo SD card module?


----------



## miketlse

delayeed said:


> Yesss The problems I had with my Mojos optical not working yesterday was apparently a PC side problem since when I restarted it my Mojo works thru the optical again!


 
  
 glad to hear that everything is now ok.


----------



## miketlse

princeofegypt said:


> Whats the news about Mojo SD card module?


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20310#post_12737762
  
 So 4+ months before showing to the press (ie dec), which i assume probably means too late to get it in the shops for christmas 2016.
 Any further slippage, takes you into Q1 2017.
  
 It is a pity, because I would love to get my hands on one today, like many on this forum.


----------



## Mython

princeofegypt said:


> Whats the news about Mojo SD card module?


 
    
  
  
 The simplest module was mentioned a few days ago:
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> canali said:
> ...


 
  
  
 And the more-complex module, that will have at least one card slot was also mentioned:
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > So it will have either one or two SD card slots - still keeps us all on tenterhooks.
> ...


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> princeofegypt said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the news about Mojo SD card module?
> ...


 
  
  
 Maybe we will get 1x SD slot for each month we have to wait


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Maybe we will get 1x SD slot for each month we have to wait


 
  
 Now that would be very interesting.


----------



## Solarium

mython said:


> 1) Do you mean the Mojo HARDWARE is making a clicking noise, or do you mean you can hear a clicking sound in the audio signal Mojo is producing?
> 
> 2) What device are you feeding Mojo with? (laptop, smartphone, etc,)


 
 The audio signal is producing a clicking sound, I tried unplugging the charger which made no difference, unplugging the mini jack to my amp completely eradicates the noise which tells me that it's from the Mojo, my sound card does not make this issue when plugging in speakers or headphones directly. I also tried switching the USB plug to my desktop, and also trying to plug into a different USB outlet which also did not change anything.
  
 This is strange since it did not occur prior to the move. I packaged the Mojo inside its original box, inside a cabinet that's very well secured since it contains all my audio equipment, so damage is also out of the question. Only thing that may happen during the move is the heat inside the moving Penske truck, but all my other electronics, including more sensitive ones, are not damaged at all.
  
 The clicking noise ONLY happens with 3D images, and does not happen outside of the game in windows, or if the game intro menu is in 2D. It also seem to sync with the images on screen. For example, changing the menu inside game seems to change the frequency and intensity of the noise. Nothing is done to change the drivers or software settings. This is so weird...
  
 Luckily it's still under sonic electronix's 3 month return policy and if I need I can swap out for another one.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we will get 1x SD slot for each month we have to wait
> ...


 
  
 No harm in dreaming!  LOL


----------



## Mython

solarium said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Do you mean the Mojo HARDWARE is making a clicking noise, or do you mean you can hear a clicking sound in the audio signal Mojo is producing?
> ...


 
  
  
 Well one possibility is that your graphics card may be emitting increased RF when it's cores are under load, or inducing more RF in other components (such as your PSU) of your PC, when the GPU is under load. Mojo might be receiving some of that RF.
  
 If your digital cable will permit it, try moving Mojo as far as possible from the PC. Also try a ferrite choke over the same cable.
  
 Let me know what you find out.


----------



## miketlse

solarium said:


> The audio signal is producing a clicking sound, I tried unplugging the charger which made no difference, unplugging the mini jack to my amp completely eradicates the noise which tells me that it's from the Mojo, my sound card does not make this issue when plugging in speakers or headphones directly. I also tried switching the USB plug to my desktop, and also trying to plug into a different USB outlet which also did not change anything.
> 
> This is strange since it did not occur prior to the move. I packaged the Mojo inside its original box, inside a cabinet that's very well secured since it contains all my audio equipment, so damage is also out of the question. Only thing that may happen during the move is the heat inside the moving Penske truck, but all my other electronics, including more sensitive ones, are not damaged at all.
> 
> ...


 
 "unplugging the mini jack to my amp completely eradicates the noise which tells me that it's from the Mojo" - surely that just shows that if you cut the signal path to mojo, then mojo produces no clicking noise.
  
 I remember one other gamer having issues, but i cannot remember if it was this thread.


----------



## GreenBow

solarium said:


> I've never noticed this before, but after my move to another state, I've been getting clicking noises in the background whenever I run a game from using Mojo. It only happens when I plug it into Mojo, and its dead quite when not running games. Is this a known problem or is my Mojo defective after a long 20 day move possibly overheating in a transport truck?


 
  
 I get them. I get them in music too but less often. Then recently I noticed them regular in quiet music on Classic FM music coming from a DAB tuner through the Mojo. (Though I don't recall clicks on other channels. However that might be soley due to the volume of music played over volume of music from desktop speakers. Meaning volume was up but music was quiet-ish.)
  
 I am playing Far Cry 4 right now and I hear distinct clicks when I am in the trade menu. I don't notice them in general play so I don't worry about it.
  
 I think I may have had faint clicks in other games. I do not recall for now, because I would not worry over just a few faint ones. They would correlate to the way audio from my PC works all the time.
  
 While I have them during music I think it might be interference and I might need a shielded USB cable. Trouble being that I am not happy to spend £70 to try that theory out.
  
 What I was hearing during my recent Classic FM listening has me worried.


----------



## Arpiben

mython said:


> Well one possibility is that your graphics card may be emitting increased RF when it's cores are under load, or inducing more RF in other components (such as your PSU) of your PC, when the GPU is under load. Mojo might be receiving some of that RF.
> 
> If your digital cable will permit it, try moving Mojo as far as possible from the PC. Also try a ferrite choke over the same cable.
> 
> Let me know what you find out.


 

@Solarium
  
 Agreeing with @Mython I am just afraid that the whole USB bus as well as all USB ports are suffering from graphic card overload.
 You may try a cheap stock Toslink optical fiber instead vs USB.
 Another point is how is your digital output sound card configured ? Chord Asynch USB 44.1kHz-768kHz or any other digital output ?


----------



## RPB65

Mojo - 3rd full charge and only getting 7.5 hrs out of it. Come on Mojo you can do better than that! It's only a few FLAC files and DSD, what's wrong with ya? Haha


----------



## x RELIC x

rpb65 said:


> Mojo - 3rd full charge and only getting 7.5 hrs out of it. Come on Mojo you can do better than that! It's only a few FLAC files and DSD, what's wrong with ya? Haha




Are you playing high res FLAC as well? DSD with 7.5 hours seems pretty good IMO.


----------



## Mython

rpb65 said:


> Mojo - 3rd full charge and only getting 7.5 hrs out of it. Come on Mojo you can do better than that! It's only a few FLAC files and DSD, what's wrong with ya? Haha


 
  
 hahah - well, can _you _last that long? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 What cans/CIEMs/IEMs are you using?


----------



## Solarium

mython said:


> Well one possibility is that your graphics card may be emitting increased RF when it's cores are under load, or inducing more RF in other components (such as your PSU) of your PC, when the GPU is under load. Mojo might be receiving some of that RF.
> 
> If your digital cable will permit it, try moving Mojo as far as possible from the PC. Also try a ferrite choke over the same cable.
> 
> Let me know what you find out.







miketlse said:


> "unplugging the mini jack to my amp completely eradicates the noise which tells me that it's from the Mojo" - surely that just shows that if you cut the signal path to mojo, then mojo produces no clicking noise.
> 
> I remember one other gamer having issues, but i cannot remember if it was this thread.







greenbow said:


> I get them. I get them in music too but less often. Then recently I noticed them regular in quiet music on Classic FM music coming from a DAB tuner through the Mojo. (Though I don't recall clicks on other channels. However that might be soley due to the volume of music played over volume of music from desktop speakers. Meaning volume was up but music was quiet-ish.)
> 
> I am playing Far Cry 4 right now and I hear distinct clicks when I am in the trade menu. I don't notice them in general play so I don't worry about it.
> 
> ...







arpiben said:


> @Solarium
> 
> 
> Agreeing with @Mython
> ...




The thing is my configuration, both physically and software wise is exactly the same as before. My desktop is sitting on a cabinet not close to the Mojo at all. I've never had the noise before either, and nothing has changed since I setup everything again. But I think it's possibly having to do with my GPU load, how I don't know and my Mojo is no where near my GPU.


----------



## RPB65

x RELIC x - Yeah, a few CD quality, nearly all hi-res FLAC or DSD. It's a new unit so needs a few cycles in the battery too. 
Mython - I am only using Shure SE425, volume is around 6 steps below the Red-Red level! I don't have any cans.


----------



## x RELIC x

rpb65 said:


> x RELIC x - Yeah, a few CD quality, nearly all hi-res FLAC or DSD. It's a new unit so needs a few cycles in the battery too.
> Mython - I am only using Shure SE425, volume is around 6 steps below the Red-Red level! I don't have any cans.




Contrary to what many believe, the more efficient IEMs will draw more _current_ and use battery faster than high impedance cans that require more _voltage_. Also, high res and DSD will eat up more battery life as well. Shoot, on the AK240 it goes from 7 hours playing red book to about 4.5 hours playing High res and DSD. The Mojo is pretty good with this actually.


----------



## x RELIC x

solarium said:


> The thing is my configuration, both physically and software wise is exactly the same as before. My desktop is sitting on a cabinet not close to the Mojo at all. I've never had the noise before either, and nothing has changed since I setup everything again. But I think it's possibly having to do with my GPU load, how I don't know and my Mojo is no where near my GPU.




Are you using WiFi with your computer? Having recently moved did you take in to account that you may be getting noise from a WiFi signal not being as optimal as before. Just my shot in the dark.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I think it's power issue. Aren't the pops spikes? Your system may be drawing too much power when gpu is being overworked with games but ofcourse it can be anything. So many factors with computer audio.

 I would suggest first try changing cables (because I get pops/clicks when I fiddle with cables to secure it tight while music is playing) If that dosen't solve it maybe take it to an Internet cafe and play some games with it with same input and see if you get same issue. If it's the same isssue, then send it in for warranty replacement. If it isn't you should reinstall windows fresh and all programs even though it's PITA.


----------



## GreenBow

solarium said:


> The thing is my configuration, both physically and software wise is exactly the same as before. My desktop is sitting on a cabinet not close to the Mojo at all. I've never had the noise before either, and nothing has changed since I setup everything again. But I think it's possibly having to do with my GPU load, how I don't know and my Mojo is no where near my GPU.


 
  
 Didn't you say you moved house. I was thinking in terms of EMI interference around your new home. I have no idea though because I have not fixed mine yet.
  
 It's not GPU load with me because I get it when I am sometimes not gaming. My (GTX 980) GPU is fine and the PSU (Corsair RM650i) is plenty to power it. My PC only uses 50% of what my PSU can deliver in the most intensive gaming, (measured using Corsair Link).


----------



## SearchOfSub

I think it has to be power in your new place. Because you moved Mojo across town it's not gonna break it I don't think. I doubt the outside heat will be any higher when Mojo is turned off moving it across town vs. when someone is playing it and have it turned on with their pc. Maybe cables..


----------



## x RELIC x

Could be a different USB port plugged in to after the move also. Some USB bus's are shared with some very noisy internal hardware.


----------



## jarnopp

Hi all, this is just a post to confirm something that could be a convenience for folks...I have hooked up the Mojo to a Grace Digital 3 Play Bluetooth receiver.  The Grace outputs digital through optical, so could be convenient for mobile use when you want your phone accessible but have Mojo/Grace in pocket with headphones.  Here is a pic:
  

  
 This is in desktop system, but you could easily use the Mojo/Grace with iems and a phone/Bluetooth dap instead.  The quality is ok, but not a good as a direct connection.  Bluetooth may be able to go 320kbs but not high res.  Again, proof of concept for convenience.  The Mojo and the Grace should each last 10 hours on a charge, so a good pairing.


----------



## salla45

I am thinking of upgrading my X3ii Fiio to the X7 to use with my Mojo.
  
 I was wondering if anyone had some feedback ref pairing with the Mojo and general ease of connection to the X7? Am I right in thinking I can use the same coax cable to connect to Mojo that I am currently using with my X3ii?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## x RELIC x

salla45 said:


> I am thinking of upgrading my X3ii Fiio to the X7 to use with my Mojo.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had some feedback ref pairing with the Mojo and general ease of connection to the X7? Am I right in thinking I can use the same coax cable to connect to Mojo that I am currently using with my X3ii?
> 
> Cheers!




Yup, same TRRS shared line-out / coaxial jack. It should be plug and play for you. 

Unless using some 3M Dual Lock, or Velcro, the touch screen will make it more difficult to stack, but other than that it should be an easy swap.


----------



## Arpiben

searchofsub said:


> I think it's power issue. Aren't the pops spikes? Your system may be drawing too much power when gpu is being overworked with games but ofcourse it can be anything. So many factors with computer audio.
> 
> I would suggest first try changing cables (because I get pops/clicks when I fiddle with cables to secure it tight while music is playing) If that dosen't solve it maybe take it to an Internet cafe and play some games with it with same input and see if you get same issue. If it's the same isssue, then send it in for warranty replacement. If it isn't you should reinstall windows fresh and all programs even though it's PITA.


 
  
 Indeed it is another possible cause.
 Bouncing on spikes, I do experience clicks/pops when activating a specific electrical light switch at home or when Main Distribution Panel is switching ratebase.
 According to @Solarium description it is more likely that spikes/switches are generated inside his desktop.
 According to @GreenBow description it is more difficult to estimate if those noises are random or only related to one DAB broadcasting channel.
  
 For those experiencing electrical spikes issues, please do not blame Mojo or any another DAC provider. Some spikes, may generate spurious with a very wide bandwidth (few GHz).
 Old motorbikes with unprotected spark plug are well known for generating errors in RF Telecommunications systems (Earth Satellite Base  Stations, Microwave transmission,etc..)


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Didn't you say you moved house. I was thinking in terms of EMI interference around your new home. I have no idea though because I have not fixed mine yet.


 
  
 People often forget about their local electromagnetic environment. However i remember someone posting on a forum about a year ago, that he had moved house and now had EMI and a noticeable hum from his system.
  
 It took a few posts to discover that his new house was just a few metres from a hydraulic power station. I doubt that it applies to this poster, but local phone masts, power grid transformers, landline distribution boxes etc, plus their signalling equipment can all cause EMI.


----------



## Arpiben

miketlse said:


> People often forget about their local electromagnetic environment. However i remember someone posting on a forum about a year ago, that he had moved house and now had EMI and a noticeable hum from his system.
> 
> It took a few posts to discover that his new house was just a few metres from a hydraulic power station. I doubt that it applies to this poster, but local phone masts, power grid transformers, landline distribution boxes etc, plus their signalling equipment can all cause EMI.


 
 Hi @miketlse
  
 Since apparently you are leaving closer than me to this research center C.E.A Gramat, why don`t you bring your Mojo`s unit for I.E.M.I. testing ?
  
 I.E.M.I. stands for Intentional Electro-Magnetic Interference, here  intentional has to be taken as malicious or kind of `electro-magnetic gun`. 
  
 Not sure your Mojo will survive at the place of the plane hereunder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
@x RELIC x you are a wise man trying to keep as much as possible away from Wi-Fi/Cell-phones/etc...


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Dumb question how would i connect Mojo to an Iphone?


----------



## Arpiben

princeofegypt said:


> Dumb question how would i connect Mojo to an Iphone?


 
  
 Sorry, since you are giving the stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Dumb answer: look at post#3
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post#
  
★ *HOW TO CONNECT Mojo to your chosen device (i-Device, micro-USB, Sony, Co-axial, Optical, etc.)* (Click to show)
  
 Regards


----------



## miketlse

arpiben said:


> Hi @miketlse
> 
> Since apparently you are leaving closer than me to this research center C.E.A Gramat, why don`t you bring your Mojo`s unit for I.E.M.I. testing ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is seriously hard core testing!
  
 I would like to be able to use my Mojo afterwards, so I would probably speak to someone from INSA regarding computer simulation instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Everyones Mojo is under continual attack from EMI. The aluminium case stops the bulk of it, but it is not surprising that some occasionally gets through via the input cable or the headphone lead - that's when the detective work begins to block this intermittant residual EMI.
  
 This student project presentation from INSA illustrates some of the external sources of EMI http://www.alexandre-boyer.fr/alex/enseignement/EMC_Part1_intro_overview_Sept13.ppt


----------



## Mython

Yes, I think it is a good reminder that all Mojo-users should remember, *at all times*, to wear their tin-foil hats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
                                                                  P.S.:


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Yes, I think it is a good reminder that all Mojo-users should remember, *at all times*, to wear their tin-foil hats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 But *only in the short term* - The tin-foil hats will prevent Rob Watts from introducing telepatic control for chord DACs, in a couple of years.
 Imagine the fun that could be had with blind testing - you could sit down next to a friend using a DAC, and just think 'switch from DSD to MP3' and see if they could notice the difference.


----------



## Delayeed

miketlse said:


> But *only in the short term* - The tin-foil hats will prevent Rob Watts from introducing telepatic control for chord DACs, in a couple of years.
> Imagine the fun that could be had with blind testing - you could sit down next to a friend using a DAC, and just think 'switch from DSD to MP3' and see if they could notice the difference.


 
 That wouldn't work for me since my mind is overthinking 247. My Mojo would turn into a giraffe before I could switch input format. Hmm although I could use a giraffe...
 Hmm...


----------



## GreenBow

With reference to the current discussion about EMI maybe causing clicks. I have no idea if it is possibly the fault. Or if there is even enough EMI interference around a person's home to do that.
  
 I suggested it because there seems to be a suggestion that interference may be causing clicks in my system.  My cables run right next to a desktop Q Acoustics BT3 speaker, with a bass driver in it. I am in the position where I might have to buy a shielded USB cable to see if I can cure the clicks. I get then when using PC CD FLAC, and PC games....However that doesn't explain the very regular clicks I got when playing from a DAB tuner over (a cheap) optical cable.
  
 However I am theorising that it could just be low quality cabling causing it. I guess that because some folks ages back cured clicks in music at 192KHz by buying a quality cable.


----------



## analogmusic

hello looking for an alternate phone (cheap) for my Chord Mojo
  
 Any suggestions (including second hand)
  
 Any experience with Moto G4 on amazon?


----------



## Kelseyh123

Hello,
  
 I am new to Chord Mojo so I am sorry if these questions have been answered before. I am listening to spotify with the highest quality on an iPad mini 4th
  
 My question is:
  
 If I buy the lightning connector to usb connector plugged into the Mojo will this allow me to hear spotify music at 96khz or higher? or will the iPad mini not output any audio higher than 44khz?


----------



## miketlse

kelseyh123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Chord Mojo so I am sorry if these questions have been answered before. I am listening to spotify with the highest quality on an iPad mini 4th
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hello Kelsey, and welcome to the forum.
 Some of the mojo users do use Apple devices as a source for the Mojo, however you may not be surprised to hear that Apple devices can be a bit choosy what cables, operating system version, connectors, music player etc are used.
  
 My first suggestion is have a read of post #20400 which is connector specific, and also the Apple/ios sections of post #3, to give you some background info.
 If you still have questions afterwards, then please ask them because as I say there are users happily using iPhones and other devices as a source. I am sure that someone will be able to answer them.


----------



## x RELIC x

kelseyh123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Chord Mojo so I am sorry if these questions have been answered before. I am listening to spotify with the highest quality on an iPad mini 4th
> 
> ...




Spotify and Tidal only output 44.1kHz (on any platform) so why do you think it should be 96kHz?


----------



## Kelseyh123

Sorry just getting into all the lingo. What I am wondering is if I use the lightening connector on my iPad mini to the mojo would I be getting lossless sound from Tidal Flac etc? or is the quality reduced.
  
 Thank for the help


----------



## x RELIC x

kelseyh123 said:


> Sorry just getting into all the lingo. What I am wondering is if I use the lightening connector on my iPad mini to the mojo would I be getting lossless sound from Tidal Flac etc? or is the quality reduced.
> 
> Thank for the help




No, you would not lose any quality in sound, as a matter of fact you must use the Apple CCK to connect to the Mojo as that is the only way to extract the digital signal from iOS devices. Please take some time to read the third post of this thread, specifically the section on connecting Apple devices, for more information.

From Spotify you would not be getting lossless sound. From Tidal, if you have Tidal HiFi, you will be getting 16/44.1 CD quality lossless sound. The Mojo will simply take what it is fed and do its magic, and it's my recommendation to not do any up sampling or add any DSP to the audio before the Mojo.


----------



## EagleWings

kelseyh123 said:


> Sorry just getting into all the lingo. What I am wondering is if I use the lightening connector on my iPad mini to the mojo would I be getting lossless sound from Tidal Flac etc? or is the quality reduced.
> 
> Thank for the help


 
  For the type of cable (hardware) you need to connect your iPad mini to Mojo, see 3rd post of the thread. In the post, look for this section:
  
*HOW TO CONNECT Mojo to your chosen device (i-Device, micro-USB, Sony, Co-axial, Optical, etc.)* (Click to show)
  
 Apple devices output bit-perfect signal. Meaning, the device will output whatever the app outputs. Tidal outputs 16/44 lossless and that is exactly what the ipad mini will output to the mojo. No up-sampling or down-sampling, or in your terms, no reduction in quality.


----------



## Deftone

salla45 said:


> I am thinking of upgrading my X3ii Fiio to the X7 to use with my Mojo.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had some feedback ref pairing with the Mojo and general ease of connection to the X7? Am I right in thinking I can use the same coax cable to connect to Mojo that I am currently using with my X3ii?
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 seems like a waste of money considering there is no SQ improvement to be gained. why not spend it on better iems/headphones.


----------



## Deftone

princeofegypt said:


> Dumb question how would i connect Mojo to an Iphone?


 
  
 i understand why mython wanted to delete the 3rd post. :/


----------



## NPWS

deftone said:


> i understand why mython wanted to delete the 3rd post. :/


 
 LOL LOL LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 hahaha


----------



## jmills8

npws said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> hahaha


 3rd post in place I bet 75% read it while the rest will post their questions. Remove 3rd post and lets see what happens.


----------



## rkt31

xiaomi android is good choice for transport. it has no problem in recognizing the dac via uapp. surprisingly for such a cheap phone it's own dac is very good too for music. I use my ultra cheap redmi s1 as transport in airplane mode with short usb cable with mojo and it beats fiiox3 coaxial route. somehow music via uapp usb out is more fluid and open as compared to coaxial, may via usb mojo's clock pulls the data asynchronously.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> Yup, same TRRS shared line-out / coaxial jack. It should be plug and play for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 thanks!
  
 Yeah, I use the velcro on my X3ii/Mojo connection.
  
 I had read that interference can be an issue over wifi for tidal and such; can you advise on that?
  
 Actually, my main point of getting the X7 would be to move into a hybrid phase of Tidal+dedicated storage player; join the real world, so to speak. At the moment I'm dabbling once more with Tidal but my phone is pretty noisy (S6).
  
 Also, can one dispense with the need for using UAPP with Tidal? I seem to be obliged to use it to get any output from Mojo when linked to the phone. Not to diss UAPP, but I would much prefer to use the Tidal interface and make use of the offline content ability with Mojo.
  
 Really appreciate your replies!!


----------



## x RELIC x

salla45 said:


> thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I use the velcro on my X3ii/Mojo connection.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure of how much more help I can be with the X7 as I don't have one. Reading the thread I'm not 100% sure if the WiFi noise is still an issue or not, and I'm not sure about Tidal offline storage with the X7. Maybe ask in the X7 thread for more info.


----------



## salla45

x relic x said:


> I'm not sure of how much more help I can be with the X7 as I don't have one. Reading the thread I'm not 100% sure if the WiFi noise is still an issue or not, and I'm not sure about Tidal offline storage with the X7. Maybe ask in the X7 thread for more info.


 
 Thanks! Will pick it up there.


----------



## Arpiben

greenbow said:


> With reference to the current discussion about EMI maybe causing clicks. I have no idea if it is possibly the fault. Or if there is even enough EMI interference around a person's home to do that.
> 
> I suggested it because there seems to be a suggestion that interference may be causing clicks in my system.  My cables run right next to a desktop Q Acoustics BT3 speaker, with a bass driver in it. I am in the position where I might have to buy a shielded USB cable to see if I can cure the clicks. I get then when using PC CD FLAC, and PC games....However that doesn't explain the very regular clicks I got when playing from a DAB tuner over (a cheap) optical cable.
> 
> However I am theorising that it could just be low quality cabling causing it. I guess that because some folks ages back cured clicks in music at 192KHz by buying a quality cable.


 
  
 Some issues are more difficult to troubleshoot. Honestly without any bad thinking, the more I read your threads the more problems I am finding...
 IMHO, I you want to have a chance to solve them you should tackle in a one by one issue approach.
 Please do note that I am well aware that technical issues or trials are not everybody's cup of Tea. In that case I would rather call a 'technical friend' at home for helping.
  
 The troubleshooter head-fier must have a clear view of  your DAP/Computer settings as well as the digital audio signal path ( Inputs/Outputs/In between Hubs/USB/Fiber/Coaxial/etc...)
 The troubleshooter head-fier must have a clear view of  your Mojo's Outputs' connections even if not used.
 The troubleshhoter head-fier must have a clear idea of your issue occurence: always/10*clicks per hour/during night/during day/randomly 
 The troubleshooter head-fier must have a clear idea of any probable occurence correlation with other factors ( clicks when playing 3D games/ switching on AC/etc...)
  
  
 If you like let's start with your DAB tuner - stock optical TOSLINK-Mojo. In a previous post you mention a sampling rate of 48 kHz.
 Issue posted: very regular clicks.
  
 May I suggest you to switch off all your surrounding devices (Desktop/Screens/etc) and only have your DAB/Mojo on battery/Output Headphones.
 Then tell us if in those circumstances you are still facings regular clicks?
  
 Additional information: DAB tuner reference ?
  
 Please do note that a DAB tuner, despite outputing digital , is mainly a RF receiver who should include a small cable acting as an antenna.
 As such, it is very likely to catch and amplify any eventual interference. Put your mobile (RFswitched On) on top of your DAB and you should experience clicks/pops every 2-3 minutes.
  
 Regards


----------



## GreenBow

arpiben said:


> Some issues are more difficult to troubleshoot. Honestly without any bad thinking, the more I read your threads the more problems I am finding...
> IMHO, I you want to have a chance to solve them you should tackle in a one by one issue approach.
> Please do note that I am well aware that technical issues or trials are not everybody's cup of Tea. In that case I would rather call a 'technical friend' at home for helping.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's quite a fair appraisal because there are two worries.
  
 1. Getting clicks when using USB from PC which is 95% of my Mojo's duty.
 2. Clicks when using optical from DAB tuner- only noticed on one channel so far though.
  
 I'll write a brief overview, but please do not feel obliged anyone. It would be great if somehow we worked out these clicks though. A cure for all of us who have them would be most welcome.
  
 DAB tuner first.
 I have it running now on Classic FM which was the culprit station. The music is a bit lively and I am not hearing any clicks. I only noticed clicks one day and was very surprised as I have not heard them on any channel before. Even in speech parts in-between tracks. However I do not use my DAB tuner much. 
  
 The tuner is a (fairly old) Denon TU - 1800 DAB FM Tuner. (A very highly regarded tuner.) DAB tuners have separate DAB aerials from the FM aerial.
 I use a basic £2 optical cable to run to my Mojo.
  
 My PC.
 Is sat on the floor.
 I use only CD FLAC files so far. (I have one album in 96KHz which is the set of Beethoven Symphonies 1-9.)
 I use a standard £2 USB Nokia phone cable to connect to Mojo.
  
 Clicks in music are random but only heard in quiet passages or quiet albums. The album Katie Melua - call off the Search, makes the most clicks. About ten or a few more in a play though. (I just thought - what I must do is listen to this album on my Meridian Explorer. To identify if clicks are from using Mojo. There is the possibility that I had clicks with my Meridian Explorer, but never noticed them. The Mojo is considerably more revealing, for portraying the soundstage evenly. Additionally I may have disregarded clicks on my Explorer because I considered the DAC to be budget.)
  
 Sometimes of course other albums I don't hear any clicks because the music has no quiet passages. However I have other quieter albums that get a much lower click count.
  
 The Mojo
 The Mojo is plugged in all the time.
  
 Only one output is used at a time, either:
 A QED Reference Audio J2P connects to desktop Q Acoustics BT3.
 or
 My headphones are plugged in.


----------



## hung031086

Does the L19 cable still work when iphone upgrade to 9.3.3 ?


----------



## Arpiben

greenbow said:


> That's quite a fair appraisal because there are two worries.
> 
> 1. Getting clicks when using USB from PC which is 95% of my Mojo's duty.
> 2. Clicks when using optical from DAB tuner- only noticed on one channel so far though.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for all information. I am neither feeling obliged nor want to jeopardize /occupy the thread.
 Since wife & kids were away it hapened that I was more active here those days.
 Hopefully, very soon things will be back to normality and I will havel no more time left for my personal technical activities..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wife will steal Mojo & kids will try play with the nice coloured balls...
  
_*1.DAB Tuner:*_
 Thanks for the reference. Old or not it is more than perfect for the job.
 Understood that it was a random occurence.
 IMHO, not related with yourToslink fiber quality at your sample rate.
  
_*2.PC:*_
 Are you physically reading the Flac_CDs?
 If such, I will suggest you to first store your FLAC_CD files in your computer then read/play them from your folder.
 Directly playing CDs in computer are  bringing latency/jitter issues bringing poor SQ.
  
_*3.Extra:USB1.xcompatibilty:*_
 A few days ago I promised to try( for my own knowledge) Mojo's with an old USB1.x laptop.
 I did the trial with an old Toshiba Sattelite SM-30 104 running Windows XP Family SP3 (2004)
 Unfortunately all USB ports were USB2.0. Nonetheless I managed installing Chord drivers as well as playing some tracks.
 With such hardware/software configuration it is not suited for digital audio (96kHz not playing/44Khz bringing errors with player used)
  
 Cheers


----------



## GreenBow

arpiben said:


> Thanks for all information. I am neither feeling obliged nor want to jeopardize /occupy the thread.
> Since wife & kids were away it hapened that I was more active here those days.
> Hopefully, very soon things will be back to normality and I will havel no more time left for my personal technical activities..
> 
> ...


 
  
 After a good while listening to Classic FM today though, it seems to be free of clicks. I am puzzled why on just one day recently it was full of clicks, when all other channels were not. It is possible that the music playing is not quiet enough compared with physical volume setting. Clicks are only heard in quiet passages. However I am not really watching the volume/track volume. I am just being a listener.
  
 In the interest of progress for now I am saying that the DAB tuner is cured. Thus I need to focus on USB. Or of course get an optical cable attached to my PC.
  
 It does seem though, that I might need to get a quality shielded USB cable. It's the only feasible situation to try. No one else who has random quiet clicks has come up with a solution. I read the whole thread and often check post three. It's an expensive mistake though if it does not cure it.
  
 What is encouraging though is that no everyone suffers it. It means a) it's my unit, or b) it's my cabling and interference or error.
  
 ---
  
 If you re-read I said that I use CD FLAC files. That means files stored on PC. Played bitperfect though JRiver MC. 
  
 However, I know that my CD FLAC ripping is not of best quality and that may be the source of the error. (I have always used Media Go to rip CDs to FLAC.) I added to favourites Mython's page on using Exact Audio Copy I think. This does not rule out clicks during PC gaming though.
  
 Narrowing it down to just PC audio music and PC audio gaming does slightly suggest cable. (Hopefully it's not the Mojo at fault.) Since some folks a way back cured clicks with 192KHz files, I might be able to with 44.1KHz....... However I thought the issue with the 192KHz files was specific to 192KHz and above. Meaning for some reason the Mojo needed ultra clean signals (or something), at that sampling freq.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> After a good while listening to Classic FM today though, it seems to be free of clicks. I am puzzled why on just one day recently it was full of clicks, when all other channels were not. It is possible that the music playing is not quiet enough compared with physical volume setting. Clicks are only heard in quiet passages. However I am not really watching the volume/track volume. I am just being a listener.
> 
> In the interest of progress for now I am saying that the DAB tuner is cured. Thus I need to focus on USB. Or of course get an optical cable attached to my PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## music4mhell

Rose Mojito + Chord Mojo ----> Pure blissful heaven.


----------



## waveSounds

Snug as a bug.


----------



## miketlse

wavesounds said:


> Snug as a bug.


 
  
 I think that some members will probably be interested in a link if possible.


----------



## scotty59

miketlse said:


> I think that some members will probably be interested in a link if possible.


 

 you can find it here:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Hama-Arezzo-Camera-Pouch-023331/dp/B00185HPFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469446731&sr=8-1&keywords=hama+arezzo+40
  
 but i found this case having bad quality. I had two cases delivered with chipping edges.


----------



## miketlse

scotty59 said:


> you can find it here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hama-Arezzo-Camera-Pouch-023331/dp/B00185HPFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469446731&sr=8-1&keywords=hama+arezzo+40
> 
> but i found this case having bad quality. I had two cases delivered with chipping edges.


 
  
 Thanks,
  
 Pity about the quality, but the price will make it attractive to some Mojo users.


----------



## scotty59

miketlse said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Pity about the quality, but the price will make it attractive to some Mojo users.


 

 sure, compared to the original case.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> If you re-read I said that I use CD FLAC files. That means files stored on PC. You are wrong there - CD FLAC combines the storage medium (CD) and the file format (FLAC). I assume that you meant to say CD quality FLAC files, stored on the hard drive. Played bitperfect though JRiver MC.
> 
> However, I know that my CD FLAC ripping is not of best quality and that may be the source of the error. (I have always used Media Go to rip CDs to FLAC.) I added to favourites Mython's page on using Exact Audio Copy I think. This does not rule out clicks during PC gaming though. Plug your headphones directly into the headphone socket of your PC, and listen to the same FLAC(s). If you still get the same clicks/pops, then your issue is not just mojo specific, and is instead related to your source material or your PC, or its settings.


 
  
 I say CD FLAC because it means to me FLAC files from CD rip. Presumably I should say 44.1KHz FLAC.
  
 RE narrowing down where the clicks are coming from, yes I can go straight from PC bypassing Mojo. Also I said above that I would try it with my Meridian Explorer; same thing really. ...However I really don't recall clicks from using either my Meridian Explorer or direct from my PC sound card.
  
 My PC sound card was OK and stunning for the price. My Meridian Explorer occasionally had drop-outs. If I had clicks with either I would have remembered. However as I said above, I think it's possible that the Mojo's detail retrieval is showing up clicks, previously not clear.........I will get on and do some tests soon. (Right now I am fault finding my two day old upgrade to Win 10.)


----------



## waveSounds

scotty59 said:


> you can find it here:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hama-Arezzo-Camera-Pouch-023331/dp/B00185HPFO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469446731&sr=8-1&keywords=hama+arezzo+40
> 
> but i found this case having bad quality. I had two cases delivered with chipping edges.


 
  
 Or for those in the UK, find it here.
  
 Mine arrived without any defects, and as I paid less than £7 for it I wouldn't have minded much if it did lol. Beats carrying to and from work in its retail box.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I say CD FLAC because it means to me FLAC files from CD rip. Presumably I should say 44.1KHz FLAC. It is also helpful to say where the file is stored. When you wrote CD FLAC, the first thing everyone trying to help you via the forum will think is, *that you are playing the FLAC files from a CD, using your CD drive*, so maybe the root cause of your problems is your CD drive.
> 
> RE narrowing down where the clicks are coming from, yes I can go straight from PC bypassing Mojo. Also I said above that I would try it with my Meridian Explorer; same thing really. ...However I really don't recall clicks from using either my Meridian Explorer or direct from my PC sound card.
> 
> My PC sound card was OK and stunning for the price. My Meridian Explorer occasionally had drop-outs.Drop-outs does suggest that you do have an intermittent problem with buffering of the music data, somewhere in the chain between hard disk and the output of the signal via your cable. If I had clicks with either I would have remembered. However as I said above, I think it's possible that the Mojo's detail retrieval is showing up clicks, previously not clear.........I will get on and do some tests soon. (Right now I am fault finding my two day old upgrade to Win 10.) Good luck, but i found the upgrade to be the easiest upgrade ever, and I do not remember many faults/issues.


 
  
 Also remember the issues that were reported with clicks, caused by change in music bitrate.
 If you do have some issue with buffering on the PC side then maybe the bitrate information is getting lost during the wait for the buffer to catch up, and the noise is caused whilst the DAC searches again for the correct bitrate to operate - I think the default setting for Mojo was to lose the first half second of a track whilst the bitrate information is analysed - maybe the meridian default setting is something similar. If your music player settings have changed, then maybe Mojo is now playing the noise instead of temporarily setting the volume to zero.
  
 Your issue may be due to some very specific PC setting, so people will ask you to test specific elements/settings, in order  to narrow the root cause down.


----------



## Nitrile

greenbow said:


> I say CD FLAC because it means to me FLAC files from CD rip. Presumably I should say 44.1KHz FLAC.
> 
> RE narrowing down where the clicks are coming from, yes I can go straight from PC bypassing Mojo. Also I said above that I would try it with my Meridian Explorer; same thing really. ...However I really don't recall clicks from using either my Meridian Explorer or direct from my PC sound card.
> 
> My PC sound card was OK and stunning for the price. My Meridian Explorer occasionally had drop-outs. If I had clicks with either I would have remembered. However as I said above, I think it's possible that the Mojo's detail retrieval is showing up clicks, previously not clear.........I will get on and do some tests soon. (Right now I am fault finding my two day old upgrade to Win 10.)


 
  
  
 Try upsampling to 96K in windows directsound options. Cleared the clicks for me somehow.
 I found that the issue is with directsound only in 44.1 khz.


----------



## GreenBow

nitrile said:


> Try upsampling to 96K in windows directsound options. Cleared the clicks for me somehow.
> I found that the issue is with directsound only in 44.1 khz.


 

  
 Yeah thank you. I don't use DirectSound. I like bitperfect, and play-back through JRiver.
  
 My files were however ripped in an app (called Media Go) that only plays back in DirectSound. I don't know if that is the problem. I have been thinking about re-ripping my CDs using JRiver. I think it will be better than Media Go which I use for ripping.
  
 However I did read in a lot of posts about up-sampling. I read Rob saying stuff like let the Mojo do it, because it's more powerful than app software. I have no idea what that is about though: meaning I did not know the Mojo could up-sample.
  
 What I really need to do now is listen close to my other DAC.


----------



## Nitrile

greenbow said:


> Yeah thank you, I don't want to do that. I don't use DirectSound. I like bitperfect.
> 
> However I did read in a lot of posts about up-sampling. I read Rob saying stuff like let the Mojo do it, because it's more powerful than app software. I have no idea what that is about though: meaning I did not know the Mojo could up-sample.
> 
> What I really need to do now is listen close to my other DAC.


 
  
  
 The thing is, I never get clicks running on WASAPI or ASIO, only Directsound.
 I listened to Call Off the Search by Katie Melua and did hear clicks on Spotify through DirectSound but not on Tidal through WASAPI.
 However when i upsample to 96K through DirectSound, the clicks are gone.


----------



## GreenBow

nitrile said:


> The thing is, I never get clicks running on WASAPI or ASIO, only Directsound.
> I listened to Call Off the Search by Katie Melua and did hear clicks on Spotify through DirectSound but not on Tidal through WASAPI.
> However when i upsample to 96K through DirectSound, the clicks are gone.


 
  
 I will re-rip Call off the Search in JRiver and see what happens.

 Thanks. The post you quoted was totally a mess. I misunderstood what you meant. I edited it big.
  
  
 This is how it reads now:
Yeah thank you. I don't use DirectSound. I like bitperfect, and play-back through JRiver.
  
My files were however ripped in an app (called Media Go) that only plays back in DirectSound. I don't know if that is the problem. I have been thinking about re-ripping my CDs using JRiver. I think it will be better than Media Go which I use for ripping.
  
However I did read in a lot of posts about up-sampling. I read Rob saying stuff like let the Mojo do it, because it's more powerful than app software. I have no idea what that is about though: meaning I did not know the Mojo could up-sample.
  
What I really need to do now is listen close to my other DAC.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> I say CD FLAC because it means to me FLAC files from CD rip. Presumably I should say 44.1KHz FLAC. It is also helpful to say where the file is stored. When you wrote CD FLAC, the first thing everyone trying to help you via the forum will think is, *that you are playing the FLAC files from a CD, using your CD drive*, so maybe the root cause of your problems is your CD drive.


 
  
 What? Mike you are loosing me.
  
 Post 20468
 Quote myself,
 "If you re-read I said that I use CD FLAC files. That means files stored on PC. Played bitperfect though JRiver MC." 
  
 -------
  
 Yeah the first second of music lost is set aside by adding a second of silence in JRiver. Hardware synchronised.


----------



## Nitrile

greenbow said:


> I will re-rip Call off the Search in JRiver and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks. The post you quoted was totally a mess. I misunderstood what you meant. I edited it big.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 You don't have to re-rip your CDs. You could perhaps download a trial of JRiver and try playing back via ASIO.
 You won't hear these clicks.
 The problem is, I mainly use Spotify which uses Directsound, so it doesn't play nice with the Mojo.
 I hope someone at Chord can kindly take another look at the Windows drivers and resolve this.


----------



## GreenBow

nitrile said:


> You don't have to re-rip your CDs. You could perhaps download a trial of JRiver and try playing back via ASIO.
> You won't hear these clicks.
> The problem is, I mainly use Spotify which uses Directsound, so it doesn't play nice with the Mojo.
> I hope someone at Chord can kindly take another look at the Windows drivers and resolve this.


 

 No, I think I want to re-rip my CDs.


----------



## NNewman

Hello. Does anybody have tried this external PSU. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152000419424
Does it really improves the sound greatly?
Or any other suggestions about external PSU for a home use?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## silvrr

nnewman said:


> Hello. Does anybody have tried this external PSU. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152000419424
> Does it really improves the sound greatly?
> Or any other suggestions about external PSU for a home use?
> Thanks in advance.


 
 Rob Watts has stated that the Mojo always runs off the battery, even when plugged into mains power.  So the PSU should have no effect on Mojos performance.


----------



## audi0nick128

If you are going to rerip your CD collection, you might wanna try Exact Audio Copy (EAC)...its said to bring the the best sound quality from you're CDs... Takes some time, though. 
I am thinking about ripping my collection to wav instead of flac... But that will probably take even longer. 
Oh and by the way, Mython pointed me to EAC... enough said  
Cheers


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> If you are going to rerip your CD collection, you might wanna try Exact Audio Copy (EAC)...its said to bring the the best sound quality from you're CDs... Takes some time, though.
> I am thinking about ripping my collection to wav instead of flac... But that will probably take even longer.
> Oh and by the way, Mython pointed me to EAC... enough said
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oops... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Seriously, though, EAC is the mutt's nuts if you are patient with its (initially) awkward interface.


----------



## Mython

*Related post about ExactAudioCopy*


----------



## NNewman

silvrr said:


> Rob Watts has stated that the Mojo always runs off the battery, even when plugged into mains power.  So the PSU should have no effect on Mojos performance.



Thanks. I thought so too. But they give money-back, so I thought it might be I don't know something.


----------



## Traveller

nitrile said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > ...Yeah thank you. I don't use DirectSound. I like bitperfect, and play-back through JRiver.
> ...


 
 I believe _re-sampling_ should be avoided as it can degrade the data and will never improve it. I think the only purpose of up/down-sampling is for HW compatibility reasons. If forced to re-sample, it's best to work with multiples (44KHz->88KHz) which requires both less work and should (hopefully) introduce less errors.
 Since you are stuck with DS, try 88KHz and see if that clarifies the clicks as good as 96KHz _(speaking of which, I can support your findings - I never had trouble with DS & 96KHz source data)._
  
 EAC - I've always used it and still do - it really does create great rips, albeit not without the occasional error (I have WAV files with a few permanent clicks in them). Speaking of which, EAC always creates a WAV file - from which it then creates the FLAC, MP3, etc. There is an option to "not" delete the wav file after the compressed file is created.


----------



## bixby

For those of you running analog line out of the Mojo into a single ended amp, what male stereo 3.5mm to dual rca male cable are you using?


----------



## sheldaze

bixby said:


> For those of you running analog line out of the Mojo into a single ended amp, what male stereo 3.5mm to dual rca male cable are you using?


 

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=9300


----------



## blueninjasix

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AudioQuest-Hard-Mini-3-5mm-Adaptor/dp/B003VJX2F2
  
 I use this with my own rca interconnects into monobloc single ended amplifiers


----------



## Mojo ideas

nnewman said:


> Hello. Does anybody have tried this external PSU. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152000419424
> Does it really improves the sound greatly?
> Or any other suggestions about external PSU for a home use?
> Thanks in advance.


. I cannot stress more firmly than this. I'm sorry for this my next response! Please do not use these external power supplies. If you do you maybe risking seriously damaging your Chord units and it will be on our shoulders to repair the mess they've caused. Companies that make these products are often not capable of analysing what they trying to achieve. Also the Companies producing these units will often propose that their power supplies can improve the performance of chords designs which is total nonsense. Therefore we strongly recomend you save your money and disregard the complete twaddle put about by these companies. After all had their engineering capabilities been good enough they would be producing complete products rather than just parisitising ours. I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm annoyed it's because I am!


----------



## rcoleman1

mojo ideas said:


> . I cannot stress more firmly than this. I'm sorry for this my next response! Please do not use these external power supplies. If you do you maybe risking seriously damaging your Chord units and it will be on our shoulders to repair the mess they've caused. Companies that make these products are often not capable of analysing what they trying to achieve. Also the Companies producing these units will often propose that their power supplies can improve the performance of chords designs which is total nonsense. Therefore we strongly recomend you save your money and disregard the complete twaddle put about by these companies. After all had their engineering capabilities been good enough they would be producing complete products rather than just parisitising ours. I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm annoyed it's because I am!


 

 Thanks for the warning @Mojo ideas


----------



## vapman

bixby said:


> For those of you running analog line out of the Mojo into a single ended amp, what male stereo 3.5mm to dual rca male cable are you using?


 

 Love my Seismic Audio cables, mine is either 6 or 10 feet and is a nice thick blue cable. However it's incredibly light and flexible for how big it looks. Nothing like those Monoprice premium cables that will break everything you plug them into 
  
 Cost a bit under $10 shipped for the one cable i think.


----------



## redstar

Sorry for sounding Naive, there is alot to get through. I am curious, is there a problem when using Spotify with the Mojo?


----------



## miketlse

redstar said:


> Sorry for sounding Naive, there is alot to get through. I am curious, is there a problem when using Spotify with the Mojo?


 
  
 I don't remember one. Why do you ask - are you experiencing problems of some sort?


----------



## redstar

A few pages back i read something along the lines of 'The problem is, I mainly use Spotify which uses Directsound, so it doesn't play nice with the Mojo'.
Something regarding clicks?


----------



## x RELIC x

redstar said:


> Sorry for sounding Naive, there is alot to get through. I am curious, is there a problem when using Spotify with the Mojo?




Mojo won't have a problem with Spotify. It has no idea what Spotify is and that is not what Mojo's function is.

Mojo is a DAC. It will receive a digital bitstream and convert that sampled data to an analogue signal to output to headphones. If your source can play Spotify and output the digital bitstream then Mojo will see that bitstream and convert it.

Issues like "clicks" and noise are just picked up or heard through the Mojo, but the Mojo is certainly not the cause of these issues.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> nnewman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Does anybody have tried this external PSU. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152000419424
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I happen to know someone who feels similarly about a related tangent of the above topic: www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/4830#post_10634257


----------



## shultzee

bixby said:


> For those of you running analog line out of the Mojo into a single ended amp, what male stereo 3.5mm to dual rca male cable are you using?


 

 Audio quest Evergreen for me
  
 http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=AQEV3R


----------



## rkt31

audioquest even makes a hard 3.5mm stereo to 2 rca adapter. http://www.audioquest.com/custom-install/splitters-connectors/


----------



## Traveller

I have the 1st gen* Kimber Kable and this is their curr-gen offering:

http://www.kimber.com/products/specialty/gqmini/cu/


_*Ah, yes, KK's "Tonik":_
(Cp) parallel capacitance: 52.0 pF @ 20 kHz
(Ls) series inductance: 0.772 µH @ 20 kHz
(Rdc) dc loop resistance: 0.055 Ω
(Xt) total reactance: 0.098 Ω @ 20 kHz
Frequency response ± 0.5 dB dc - 2.8 MHz


----------



## Currawong

greenbow said:


> However I did read in a lot of posts about up-sampling. I read Rob saying stuff like let the Mojo do it, because it's more powerful than app software. I have no idea what that is about though: meaning I did not know the Mojo could up-sample.


 
  
 It's difficult if you don't understand anything about digital filters or even digital-to-analog conversion. What's worse is that it is argued about even by experts. 
  
 For the Mojo (and other Chord DACs) you want to have it receive _bit perfect_ data. That is, you do _not_ want any re- or up-sampling done by your computer before it sends the data to the Mojo. If you are playing a CD-quality (44.1 kHz 16-bit) file, you want the computer set to send out CD-quality data. If you are playing back high-res files, then you want the computer sending out the data at the same resolution as those files. If the computer is re-sampling, it will interfere with the Rob Watts' designed digital-to-analog conversion in his products, which is designed to be far superior to the re-sampling software built into Windows (and OSX).


audi0nick128 said:


> If you are going to rerip your CD collection, you might wanna try Exact Audio Copy (EAC)...its said to bring the the best sound quality from you're CDs... Takes some time, though.
> I am thinking about ripping my collection to wav instead of flac... But that will probably take even longer.
> Oh and by the way, Mython pointed me to EAC... enough said
> 
> ...


 
  
 EAC might take longer, which is what I guess you're referring to, but the output file type wont affect the speed, nor the quality of the playback (unless your computer or software does something funny causing it to).


----------



## GreenBow

currawong said:


> It's difficult if you don't understand anything about digital filters or even digital-to-analog conversion. What's worse is that it is argued about even by experts.
> 
> For the Mojo (and other Chord DACs) you want to have it receive _bit perfect_ data. That is, you do _not_ want any re- or up-sampling done by your computer before it sends the data to the Mojo. If you are playing a CD-quality (44.1 kHz 16-bit) file, you want the computer set to send out CD-quality data. If you are playing back high-res files, then you want the computer sending out the data at the same resolution as those files. If the computer is re-sampling, it will interfere with the Rob Watts' designed digital-to-analog conversion in his products, which is designed to be far superior to the re-sampling software built into Windows (and OSX).
> 
> EAC might take longer, which is what I guess you're referring to, but the output file type wont affect the speed, nor the quality of the playback (unless your computer or software does something funny causing it to).


 
  
 I didn't say I didn't understand digital filtering or D to A conversion. I said I had no idea the Mojo could upsample. (I think I know what you mean though about people not understanding up-sampling. I hear people saying how can you add sampling points? Anyway I never dug deep enough on the internet to learn how upsampling is accomplished.
  
 Anyway I should add that I was extremely tired yesterday when answering those post about clicks. After the last post I made I put some music on to drift for a while before sleep. However I do not remember a single note: I was asleep instantly.
  
 It got a bit bored because I was being misquoted. The last post I answered in reply to @Nitrile it was suggested I should try the JRiver trial. Whereas the post Nitrile wrote that in, was a reply to a post where I said I had JRiver on my PC. (It was included in the reply quote.) Nitrile wasn't the only one. I am sure they were trying to help though. Plus as I say I was exhausted out of my mind and definitely not thinking right.
  
 The point was to try to interact because some of us have an issue with clicks. Thus we are all hoping for help.
  
 I was talking about re-ripping my CDs. The software I use all the time for that job, I know nothing about its reputation for doing that job; Media Go. I suspect JRiver might be better at it, so I could use that and rip my CD's again. Or of course I could use EAC which Mython was kind enough to re-supply the link for. However I have not yet established how to get art-work for EAC ripped files, organised.
  
 Yes I use bitperfect with JRiver. I'd recommend anyone using bitperfect. While sometimes it may not always be obvious the gain over DirectSound in quick A-B testing. It's easier to see the difference if you listen to DirectSound for a good while, and then bitperfect for a long while. It's pretty much instantaneous the difference. My best example for spotting how nitperfect improves sound, is playing DVD. E.g. I recently bought Star Trek: The Next Generation on blu-ray. My media player can run bitperfect sound. The voices when playing bitperfect are much more in their own defined space in the soundstage. It's crystal clear night and day difference. DirectSound makes it all flat and squashed up against the back wall.


----------



## audi0nick128

Currawong said:
			
		

> EAC might take longer, which is what I guess you're referring to, but the output file type wont affect the speed, nor the quality of the playback (unless your computer or software does something funny causing it to).




Yeah I was referring to the process of riping taking longer. 
P. S. Quoting complex posts is difficult on a phone... But my will was good  

Cheers


----------



## EagleWings

eaglewings said:


> An hour back I hooked my Mojo to my PC and hit Play and there was no output. I usually hear a very faint hiss through my IE80 when the Mojo is in ON state. I was not hearing this hiss and I was concerned. I tried it with all my devices (PC, Fiio X3ii, iPhone 6), and nothing changed. I restarted it a couple of times and that didn’t help either.  But I did not give up just yet because, every time I connected one of the devices and tried to play, the Power ball always lit up.
> 
> Then I tried something but I am not certain if that was what fixed the problem. I switched the device off and then started to press and hold down 2 buttons at a time for 5-10 seconds. First the _*Power & Volume +*_, then _*Power & Volume –*_ and then _*Volume + & Volume *_-.
> 
> Then I turned the device back on and I heard that faint hiss on my IE80. Then I connected it to my PC and hit Play and it works fine now.


 
  
 From the time I made this above post, I have had the same issue repeat itself a few times. Mojo powers ON, Receives the Signal (the Power ball lights up), but does not output any signal through headphone output. Not just the music, there is literally no output into my IEM, because I usually hear a faint hiss on my IE80 when I connect it to the Mojo.
  
 I figured, this happens whenever the Mojo has not been powered on for more than a day (>36Hrs). So in order to get it to work again, I need to Press and Hold Down the *Power Button + One of the Volume Buttons,* while the Mojo is in the OFF state. The issue is regardless of the source (iPhone 6, PC, Mac, Fiio X3ii).
  
 Anyways, I have contacted the retailer for a replacement. However, wanted to check with @Rob Watts and @Mojo ideas, if this procedure of pressing and holding the Power Button+Volume Button is a form of device reset.


----------



## normanl

256GB Micro SD Sale $39
 
 
 usadiscountwarehouse.com/micro-sd



 

 


  
 Has anyone ever used these micro SDs? Are they reliable and recognised by DAPs? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Mython

normanl said:


> 256GB Micro SD Sale $39
> 
> 
> usadiscountwarehouse.com/micro-sd
> ...


 
  
  
 Looks extremely dodgy, to me.
  
 Look, they are also advertising 512gb microSD: https://usadiscountwarehouse.com/shop/512gb-micro-sd-free-shipping-free-usb-adapter/#comment-25630
  
 I think that tells you all you need to know - these are probably fake-capacity chinese-made microSD cards, with just a few Gb of capacity, and the tables faked to read higher.


----------



## Torq

mython said:


> Looks extremely dodgy, to me.
> 
> Look, they are also advertising 512gb microSD: https://usadiscountwarehouse.com/shop/512gb-micro-sd-free-shipping-free-usb-adapter/#comment-25630
> 
> I think that tells you all you need to know - these are probably fake-capacity chinese-made microSD cards, with just a few Gb of capacity, and the tables faked to read higher.


 
  
 Exactly!
  
 Only Samsung are shipping actual 256 GB cards, and they're brand new, like in the last 30 days, so they're not being discounted at all yet.  Sandisk have also announced product, but its not in the channel yet.
  
 $40 will get you a genuine 128 GB card though.
  
 There are NO 512 GB micro SD cards at all yet.  Microdia announced one last year, but they've never even shown their 256 GB card, so that turned out to be pure vaporware.


----------



## Mython

The 'About Us' section is hilarious - it's just randomly-selected clip-art of miscellaneous models, claiming to be actual members of staff, and with plenty of spelling mistakes, just for good measure:
  
usadiscountwarehouse.com/about/


----------



## bmichels

normanl said:


> 256GB Micro SD Sale $39
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe they do not even exist ! They even mention à 512 microSD whith definitively so NOT exist. Don't buy them...


----------



## audi0nick128

I fell for those cards once and thought I was gonna get rich selling them on eBay... I got a free sample from an Alibaba seller from China and when I asked what's up with the capacity he told me they are fake capacity cards, but that I should sell them anyway... 

When things seem to good to be true, they most likely aren't ... Saying this in the Mojo thread I have to add, that Mojo is the exception from this rule  
Cheers


----------



## Rob Watts

eaglewings said:


> From the time I made this above post, I have had the same issue repeat itself a few times. Mojo powers ON, Receives the Signal (the Power ball lights up), but does not output any signal through headphone output. Not just the music, there is literally no output into my IEM, because I usually hear a faint hiss on my IE80 when I connect it to the Mojo.
> 
> I figured, this happens whenever the Mojo has not been powered on for more than a day (>36Hrs). So in order to get it to work again, I need to Press and Hold Down the *Power Button + One of the Volume Buttons,* while the Mojo is in the OFF state. The issue is regardless of the source (iPhone 6, PC, Mac, Fiio X3ii).
> 
> Anyways, I have contacted the retailer for a replacement. However, wanted to check with @Rob Watts and @Mojo ideas, if this procedure of pressing and holding the Power Button+Volume Button is a form of device reset.


 
 No. If Mojo is off, and it is not charging, then turning it on will act as a reset as the FPGA will reload from the configuration flash. Mojo actually does not have an internal reset, it does not need one. So I don't understand why pressing a volume button would make a difference.
  
 Rob


----------



## EagleWings

rob watts said:


> No. If Mojo is off, and it is not charging, then turning it on will act as a reset as the FPGA will reload from the configuration flash. Mojo actually does not have an internal reset, it does not need one. So I don't understand why pressing a volume button would make a difference.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Thanks. Everytime I had the issue, first thing I would do was, always try the normal reboot multiple times first. But it never seemed to fix it. Ultimately I will have to do the *Power Ball + Volume Ball Combo *for the Mojo to output signal through Headphone Out.


----------



## artheo

Mr Rob Watts,
 I think it would be a good idea to release a module for Chord Mojo which could play audio files fom Wifi using DLNA and support Spotify (through Spotify connect) and maybe other audio streaming services..In other words a Google Chromecast audio in a Mojo module.
  
 I 've read somewhere that you plan to release a Bluetooth module. If that's true, I don't think it is a good idea for a hi-end DAC/Amp because Bluetooth makes compression to the original data resulting in inferior sound quality.


----------



## Mython

artheo said:


> Mr Rob Watts,
> I think it would be a good idea to release a module for Chord Mojo which could play audio files fom Wifi using DLNA and support Spotify (through Spotify connect) and maybe other audio streaming services..In other words a Google Chromecast audio in a Mojo module.
> 
> I 've read somewhere that you plan to release a Bluetooth module. If that's true, I don't think it is a good idea for a hi-end DAC/Amp because Bluetooth makes compression to the original data resulting in inferior sound quality.


 
  
  
 Chord are very well aware of the limitations of bluetooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Did you watch this video, yet?
  
*Munkonggadgets interview with John Franks, of Chord Electronics*


----------



## Mython

www.youtube.com/watch?v=10k_yMHCncY&feature=youtu.be&t=19m40s


----------



## karmazynowy

Is there any desktop alternative (dac+headphone amp) for Mojo with Mojo-like sound? And with similar price.
  
 I use my Mojo almost only at home so charging battery is a bit annoying and i can't charging it when it plays music as its get too warm and finally turns off.


----------



## Mython

karmazynowy said:


> I use my Mojo almost only at home so charging battery is a bit annoying and i can't charging it when it plays music as its get too warm and finally turns off.


 
  
 Have you tried using Mojo turned on its side?
  
 This allows the heat to be dissipated much more efficiently by the aluminium casework.


----------



## karmazynowy

mython said:


> Have you tried using Mojo turned on its side?
> 
> This allows the heat to be dissipated much more efficiently by the aluminium casework.


 
  
 No, but now i will try this.


----------



## miketlse

karmazynowy said:


> Is there any desktop alternative (dac+headphone amp) for Mojo with Mojo-like sound? And with similar price.
> 
> I use my Mojo almost only at home so charging battery is a bit annoying and i can't charging it when it plays music as its get too warm and finally turns off.


 
  
 Placing your mojo on its side will allow it to dissipate 30% more heat, and so stay cooler.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread/270#post_12731782


----------



## Mython

It is easy to criticise Mojo for getting warm, and (arguably) it may be a legitimate criticism for some people who live in particularly hot climates.
  
 However, when one realises how much processing power Mojo uses to accomplish its sound quality, the heat dissipation is understandable and excusable, especially considering what a tiny case it is squeezed into.
  


mojo ideas said:


> rpb65 said:
> 
> 
> > After only 15 hours of ever using my Mojo, clearly my 'brain burn in' is working as this Mojo is sounding stupidly damn good. Even with SE425's I have good everything. lol. Playing tracks that I know from my ZX2, I would even go as far as saying it sounds better than the ZX2. Wow. Wasn't expecting that at all. You lot on here are enablers!, however I thank you for 'making' me buy the Mojo.
> ...


 
_(bold emphasis added by me)_


----------



## RPB65

Yeah it'll do!


----------



## waveSounds

karmazynowy said:


> No, but now i will try this.


 
  
 Extreme.
  
 I like it.
  
 Maybe I'll get the ol' Arctic Silver thermal paste out and plonk a Nofan CR-95C...


----------



## RPB65

LOL Reminds me of my PC modifying days! Sounded like a vacuum cleaner by the time I had finished. So annoying it was mental.


----------



## miketlse

wavesounds said:


> Extreme.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Maybe I'll get the ol' Arctic Silver thermal paste out and plonk a Nofan CR-95C...


 
  
 will work if you use mojo only for desktop situations.
  
 For portable use, you must have monster sized pockets.


----------



## waveSounds

Was this yours, RPB?


----------



## kvad

karmazynowy said:


> No, but now i will try this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Massive heatsink


 
  
 : ) I presume if one wants a slightly less extreme solution one could try something like the Akasa RAM heatsinks.


----------



## RPB65

Quote: 





wavesounds said:


> Was this yours, RPB?


 

 Hahaha, brilliant. Not quite but the wife was not impressed!


----------



## GreenBow

karmazynowy said:


> No, but now i will try this.


 
  
 Hooray, someone's done it.
  
 I was banging on about a heatsink ages ago. However I was always stuck at how to hard fix the heatsink on. I figured using a heatsink the same size as the Mojo and strapping it on with strong rubber bands.
  
 What bothers me is, what happens when the battery gets a little aged and worn.....When using Mojo as a desktop DAC, it's best to leave it fully charged. That allows the Mojo to cool a little while it switches to battery only for periods of time. However once the battery looses 0.2V from full charge the charger starts again. Leaving the Mojo charging and playing - getting hot. Therefor when the battery gets worn with age, will it loose it's ability to hold full voltage. ...Therefor leaving it permanently charging while playing.
  
 Therefor the heatsink could very well be needed for desktop work, especially in hot climates.
  
 I remember the post from Rob Watts, saying please leave battery choice us. You can find it in post three. About how Chord are clever, did the thinking, etc and made battery choice. ..However I would actually like the battery statistics and potentially the choice to find a cool running battery.
  
 I think the battery is designed to be able to provide enough power to drive high impedance headphones. E.g Sennheiser HD800. However while my Mojo is in my possession I doubt I will ever use other headphones than low 32ohm Grado. Long story; short answer is because they are cool on the ears once you go up the range beyond the S-cushion. Plus many models are light, and contrary to opinion I find them extremely comfortable. (It's all about finding the right place for the cups on the legs. http://www.head-fi.org/t/754373/grado-l-cushion-comfort-for-sr225-ps500#post_12461917 )
  
 Therfor I don't think I need the uber Mojo Chord battery. I might be wrong though because I have not thought the electronics through.


----------



## Torq

greenbow said:


> <snip>
> 
> I remember the post from Rob Watts, saying please leave battery choice us. You can find it in post three. About how Chord are clever, did the thinking, etc and made battery choice. ..*However I would actually like the battery statistics and potentially the choice to find a cool running battery.*
> 
> <snip>


 
  
 Assuming, which I am, that the battery management functions, including thermal management, current/voltage protection and charging behavior are not part of the battery itself but are actually implemented in the Mojo itself, switching to a different battery is not going to get you very much.
  
 If the Mojo's safety and charging features assume battery stability/safety at a given temperature and use knowledge of safe discharge and charge rates, in addition to temperature sensing, to manage that, and the battery you put in isn't safe at that temperature, you're going to have a real mess on your hands in very short order.  You'll either kill capacity or, more likely, fry the battery and/or start a fire.
  
*Batteries do not run "hot" or "cold" per-se*.  A "low temperature" battery is simply a battery (group of cells) or cell that is only within spec, _and safe_, *UP TO that rated temperature*.  It does NOT mean that it runs cool!  While specific chemistries can have an effect on exothermic output for a given load (input or output), the differences are minor and mostly it's going to come down to the battery's internal resistance and current draw/charge rate.
  
 You can reduce the peak operating temperature by increasing the heat dissipating capacity - for example by adding heatsinks.  Heatsink efficacy is dependent on material (different materials have different thermal conductivity/radiant properties), surface area, COLOR (yes, really) and thermal differential between the heatsink and whatever the heat is being "sunk" into (nominally air, but it could be water etc.).  Provided the medium you're dumping heat into has the thermal capacity to accept it, then generally the higher that thermal differential is (i.e. the hotter the heat sink is in relation to that medium) the better!
  
 So, you swapping the battery won't make Mojo run cooler.
  
 Rob could change the implementation so that it ran at lower temperatures (which is still nothing to do with the battery) ... but that would absolutely come at the cost of playing time, and/or charging time, and/or available power (and therefore performance) ... or would need an entirely different chassis ... either larger or festooned with heatsinks!


----------



## GreenBow

I was thinking that the Lithium-polymer battery was the reason it is hot. Meaning I thought maybe it runs hotter that Lithium ion. I don't know though. However I never came across hot battery behavior on any device I own. Does that not make sense. I ask because I do not understand you statement saying another battery would not run cooler. I mean, the battery in the Hugo is cool, so I question your logic. I might be wrong of course, so please don't misunderstand me.
  
 The Mojo battery certainly produces heat when it charges. However I think possibly the heat when playing (and not charging) might be heat from the battery due to discharge. Therefor it you install a cooler running battery, there will be no cut out issues in hot weather.
  
 That's why I think it might be an idea to have the physical and electronic specifications of the Mojo battery.


----------



## captblaze

greenbow said:


> The Mojo battery certainly produces heat when it charges. However I think possibly the heat when playing (and not charging) might be heat from the battery due to discharge. Therefor it you install a cooler running battery, there will be no cut out issues in hot weather.
> 
> That's why I think it might be an idea to have the physical and electronic specifications of the Mojo battery.


 
  
  
 correct me if I'm wrong, but heat during playback might be due to the amp design. Class A amps produce heat when pushed hard and I do believe (once again correct me if I'm wrong) Mojo has a Class A amp onboard


----------



## Torq

greenbow said:


> I was thinking that the Lithium-polymer battery was the reason it is hot. Meaning I thought maybe it runs hotter that Lithium ion. I don't know though. However I never came across hot battery behavior on any device I own. Does that not make sense. I ask because I do not understand you statement saying another battery would not run cooler. I mean, the battery in the Hugo is cool, so I question your logic. I might be wrong of course, so please don't misunderstand me.
> 
> The Mojo battery certainly produces heat when it charges. However I think possibly the heat when playing (and not charging) might be heat from the battery due to discharge. Therefor it you install a cooler running battery, there will be no cut out issues in hot weather.
> 
> That's why I think it might be an idea to have the physical and electronic specifications of the Mojo battery.


 

 The reason you have never come across "hot battery behavior" in other devices is nothing meaningful to do with the *battery*.  It's about the demands of the device, its ability to dissipate heat, and what thermal management it imposes.  For example, if an iPhone gets too warm it'll first throttle is CPU/GPU behavior down to lower power draw (and thus reduce generated heat) and, if that doesn't get things under control, it'll shut down with a thermal warning message.  By design, it's *electronics* prevent the temperature from rising beyond a certain point (i.e. the thermal safety threshold of either the battery, or one or more electronic components in the unit).
  
 You might find a VERY SMALL temperature difference between LiON and LiPo with a good thermometer, if everything else in the system you were measuring were equal.  But it won't be, since the internal resistance of the battery will change - among other things.
  
 As to Hugo being cooler ... it has a larger surface area, so even if everything else was equal, of course it *would* run cooler (larger heatsink mass, greater area to dissipate heat from, which, given the same thermal load will result in lower temperatures).  If you put Mojo into the Hugo case, it'd run cooler too (or would, at least, take longer to saturate the heatsink/dissipation capacity of the casework).
  
 You're missing the physics at work here - and saying "cooler running battery" repeatedly won't change them.  There aren't "cooler running BATTERIES" as such ... just batteries that are operated at lower thermal limits.  No matter what specs Rob gives you, they're not going to change the laws of physics.  And if you want a cooler running Mojo, then you want higher impedance cans (lower current draw, slower discharge rate), or you'll have to persuade Rob to come up with a version that limits current draw/charge rate artificially - which means trading off runtime or performance.
  
 And all of that ignores the fact that it's not that the battery is generating heat, its that the unit is as a whole ... and that it can operate, safely, at higher temperatures than other devices because it has a battery than can safely survive high-temperature operation.  That's ALL the temperature spec on a battery means.
  
 --
  
 Incidentally, there is no issue with my logic ... just your apparent non-understanding of physics, chemistry, electronics and thermal management in modern devices.  You're looking at the wrong things, drawing the wrong conclusions from them and then taking that as the basis for your argument.


----------



## GreenBow

captblaze said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but heat during playback might be due to the amp design. Class A amps produce heat when pushed hard and I do believe (once again correct me if I'm wrong) Mojo has a Class A amp onboard


 
 No idea. We were told the Mojo did not incorporate and amplifier. I guess we should take a peek at post 3 gain because it will be there. However as far as I remember there was some mention of an amp later on from Rob Watts. I always assumed there must be some op amp at the output stage to lower output resistance, if needed.
  
@Torq I am going to leave this with you, and not reply. I don't have the patience to go through another series of posts back and forth. Feel free to end it how you will.


----------



## x RELIC x

I honestly don't understand why people can't trust Chord to provide the most robust solution for their equipment. Remember, before the battery was completed the Mojo was an impossibility. Chord had the battery manufacturer research and build a battery specifically for the Mojo over three years to get the power output and the thermal tolerances they have. With the serious computations going on, AND the same power output as the Hugo, AND the small from factor, AND the price, I honestly don't think ANYONE is going to find a better solution than the one Chord has diligently been working toward and implemented with the Mojo. It's not like they just went shopping for a typical Lithium battery (ion or polymer) and threw it in. There was a lot of planning and thought at play here.


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> No idea. We were told the Mojo did not incorporate and amplifier. I guess we should take a peek at post 3 gain because it will be there. However as far as I remember there was some mention of an amp later on from Rob Watts. I always assumed there must be some op amp at the output stage to lower output resistance, if needed.
> 
> @Torq
> I am going to leave this with you, and not reply. I don't have the patience to go through another series of posts back and forth. Feel free to end it how you will.




Volume is digital. There is one discrete opamp for the critical I/V stage (you have to have this). That's it. Rob has said this from the beginning vs the 3-4 opamps in most other gear. Nothing has changed from Rob and Chord regarding this.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> I honestly don't understand why people can't trust Chord to provide the most robust solution for their equipment. Remember, before the battery was completed the Mojo was an impossibility. Chord had the battery manufacturer research and build a battery specifically for the Mojo over three years to get the power output and the thermal tolerances they have. With the serious computations going on, AND the same power output as the Hugo, AND the small from factor, AND the price, I honestly don't think ANYONE is going to find a better solution than the one Chord has diligently been working toward and implemented with the Mojo. It's not like they just went shopping for a typical Lithium battery (ion or polymer) and threw it in. There was a lot of planning and thought at play here.


 
  
  
 LOL - last night, I found out Mojo needs a new (non-Chord) PSU.
  
 Tonight, I find out Mojo needs a new (non-Chord) battery, too.
  
  
 Wow, what a badly-designed product it must be - it seems *more than 30,000 people, and half the reviewers in the industry*, are all deluded that Mojo is a well-designed high-quality product, with a ground-breaking price-performance ratio.
  
 Someone told me, last week, that they want to find an FPGA upgrade for Mojo  (not really, but my guess is it's only a matter of time before someone asks...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 .


----------



## howdy

Im not really Android savvy, so if i hook the Mojo to an Android should it just work or is there something in the settings to change? This is via mUSB


----------



## warrior1975

Jesus... All this craziness over a battery, that is under warranty for quite a bit of time, on a fairly inexpensive device. Just enjoy your Mojos. It's built to last. Trust in Chord. 

howdy Depends bro. In a perfect world, yes. Android can be a pain as there is little consistency between Android devices. Usb should work, but it can be effected by many things, in particular the music app.

Also depends on the version of Android as it needs to be usb OTG. Newer software has settings built in, older doesn't always and you'll need a OTG cable. (on the go)


----------



## Torq

greenbow said:


> No idea. We were told the Mojo did not incorporate and amplifier. I guess we should take a peek at post 3 gain because it will be there. However as far as I remember there was some mention of an amp later on from Rob Watts. I always assumed there must be some op amp at the output stage to lower output resistance, if needed.
> 
> @Torq I am going to leave this with you, and not reply. I don't have the patience to go through another series of posts back and forth. Feel free to end it how you will.


 

 Since a debate is pointless (it won't change what you do/do not understand, nor will it alter the realities of existing battery technology and performance), I could explain how you can figure out at least the _minimum*_ spec of the Mojo's battery (I'm assuming it is not just printed on the battery itself - but I've not looked myself).  That'll be a fairly long and involved, if not necessarily technically very complicated post, so I'm not going to do it "just because" so, for now, I'll leave it as a hint, a caution, a caveat and a rationale for that caveat ...
  
 Doing this will require an allen key, ruler, thermometer, a multi-meter, some low-impedance IEMs, a suitable charger (say, a 10w model for the iPad) and cable, a music source, possibly a large towel and a willingness to invalidate your warranty.
  
It also comes with the potential of serious personal injury, even death, and the very real possibility of damaging or destroying the Mojo unit in question.
  
 I'm not being facetious about what you need, or the risks involved.  There's no magic or secret involved.  Just some very basic electronics knowledge, a bit of deduction*, and some fundamental reverse engineering techniques.  It won't be a very accurate result, and at best can give you the minimum* spec; to do better requires much more involved processes, techniques, knowledge and equipment and testing to destruction in a number of different ways (e.g. thermal, current and voltage overloads for a start).
  
_(*This can only yield the *minimum* spec, since we have to use some information provided by Chord earlier in the thread which we don't know the tolerances around, then there are losses in the measurement processes, and finally we have to assume things are not being run at the limits of their capabilities in order to provide a safety margin.  For example Chord has stated, in this thread, that the battery is safe to 160 degrees C - and we know they're limiting thermal excursion to FAR below that ... because if they weren't they'd be getting sued for all the burns and scalding the unit caused)._


----------



## howdy

warrior1975 said:


> Jesus... All this craziness over a battery, that is under warranty for quite a bit of time, on a fairly inexpensive device. Just enjoy your Mojos. It's built to last. Trust in Chord.
> 
> @howdy Depends bro. In a perfect world, yes. Android can be a pain as there is little consistency between Android devices. Usb should work, but it can be effected by many things, in particular the music app.
> 
> Also depends on the version of Android as it needs to be usb OTG. Newer software has settings built in, older doesn't always and you'll need a OTG cable. (on the go)


 
 I got a new cheap Samsung Galaxy J1 it has the newest version on there, maybe ill have to try another cable.


----------



## Traveller




----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> I got a new cheap Samsung Galaxy J1 it has the newest version on there, _*maybe I'll have to try another cable.*_


 
  
 Make sure the cable is an OTG one, and make sure the OTG end is plugged into the phone.
  
 And there are a few other tips in post #3.
  
 Let us know how you get on


----------



## Arpiben

Doing this will require an allen key, r
[/quote]
@Torq
Allen key and then "Torq/Torx" key for FPGA... 

(Kidding)


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> I honestly don't understand why people can't trust Chord to provide the most robust solution for their equipment. Remember, before the battery was completed the Mojo was an impossibility. Chord had the battery manufacturer research and build a battery specifically for the Mojo over three years to get the power output and the thermal tolerances they have. With the serious computations going on, AND the same power output as the Hugo, AND the small from factor, AND the price, I honestly don't think ANYONE is going to find a better solution than the one Chord has diligently been working toward and implemented with the Mojo. It's not like they just went shopping for a typical Lithium battery (ion or polymer) and threw it in. There was a lot of planning and thought at play here.




Human being nature. Always want more, never happy.
By the way some similitudes with our gear addiction. ☺


----------



## SearchOfSub

For me I don't think I'll be ever be happy after a short while with audio. I'll call it a day when I am "satisfied" (with continued usage) with what I am hearing and call it as being "happiness" with sound.


----------



## Zachik

jmills8 said:


> $9 for sane ones in Hong Kong.


 
  
 Can you provide a link?  I could not find anything online...


----------



## rkt31

frankly speaking i don't care for any other thing than the sound quality at this price. but that does not mean mojo in anyway is poorly designed. in fact it is a revolutionary product in many ways. apart from sound, it  scores in  design, portability , ease of use and simplicity . it is being used by many in full systems. kef in one high end show used mojo as source for their blade speakers. the entire set up was worth many thousands $. chord said correctly that they could have sold  the mojo tech for a lot more by encasing it in a big box. so the best part of mojo is the versatility. in fact i would say it is the other way, it is a full fledged dac with very high quality preamp and headphone drive actually is a bonus due to its small size and extremely low output impedance .


----------



## audi0nick128

arpiben said:


> Human being nature. Always want more, never happy.
> By the way some similitudes with our gear addiction. ☺




Speaking about this, did you already test if Mojo works with an USB 1 connection? 
I was thinking that maybe a working USB 1 connection could be beneficial, since the slower speed results in less mistakes during the delicate USB audio transport. And since the the speed should be sufficient for Redbook quality it might be a nice tweak... I am possibly wrong, though  

Cheers


----------



## Arpiben

audi0nick128 said:


> Speaking about this, did you already test if Mojo works with an USB 1 connection?
> I was thinking that maybe a working USB 1 connection could be beneficial, since the slower speed results in less mistakes during the delicate USB audio transport. And since the the speed should be sufficient for Redbook quality it might be a nice tweak... I am possibly wrong, though
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Didn't find yet a USB1.x device around me.
 Regarding the eventual benefits, since I am not in computer design I have no idea. even if doubting.
 Hereunder an abstract of a previous post answer I wrote.
  
_*3.Extra:USB1.xcompatibilty:*_
_A few days ago I promised to try( for my own knowledge) Mojo's with an old USB1.x laptop._
_I did the trial with an old Toshiba Sattelite SM-30 104 running Windows XP Family SP3 (2004)_
_Unfortunately all USB ports were USB2.0. Nonetheless I managed installing Chord drivers as well as playing some tracks._
_With such hardware/software configuration it is not suited for digital audio (96kHz not playing/44Khz bringing errors with player used)_
  
 N.B. The USB1.x check is not on top of my priority list during my free time.Easy and fast to do if equipment available 
  
 Cheers


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> I honestly don't understand why people can't trust Chord to provide the most robust solution for their equipment. Remember, before the battery was completed the Mojo was an impossibility. Chord had the battery manufacturer research and build a battery specifically for the Mojo over three years to get the power output and the thermal tolerances they have. With the serious computations going on, AND the same power output as the Hugo, AND the small from factor, AND the price, I honestly don't think ANYONE is going to find a better solution than the one Chord has diligently been working toward and implemented with the Mojo. It's not like they just went shopping for a typical Lithium battery (ion or polymer) and threw it in. There was a lot of planning and thought at play here.


 
  
 Post 20530 I explained why. Frankly you have been nothing but cold or off, to me since I disagreed with you only once. It was over the Mojo missing the first second of music. You were defending the Mojo method and I said there is another option. The Meridan Explorer which pauses music playback (for about a second) until it synchronises hardware: other DACs do that too.
  
 You come back at me over something else I posted again. Saying AND this AND that, AND the other, yet in my 20530 there a whacking great heatsink applied. Plus full explanation of why I am saying what I said.
  
 Yet only two nights before I had to stop chatting back and forth because I was sick of having to re-post. To say what I had already said, then said so the next day. However for your benefit RELIC, here it is AGAIN!
  
 From post 20530: *Therefor the heatsink could very well be needed for desktop work, especially in hot climates.*
  
 (I was discussing heat and hoping there was a cooler battery solution. What happens when the battery gets worn was my other concern. Given we just had a mini heatwave in the UK of 35'C. Mojo would struggle to stay on as a desktop DAC if it was charging and playing all the time.)
  
 -------------------
  
 To be honest the general attitude to anyone who questions the Mojo in this thread is appalling. Yet it is always said, "Do not be afraid to ask". .......Why should we be afraid then. ..........Not pointing the finger at anyone but stop being princesses to anyone who asks. Maybe it's justified with some trollers if that's what they are doing. However me, I love the Mojo too.
  
 There is nothing wrong with modding, trying, asking, thinking out loud, if you have the spec and try safely. I would be extremely careful, and if I had any doubt I simply would not do. 
  
 Personally my Mojo is as perfect as it can be. I got lucky. It seems happy to charge and play at 25'C and under, but I have not tried it in hotter weather. It doesn't whine. ...However I do worry about the future. If the battery wears and will it mean it is stuck in permanent charge while playing, in desktop mode. (Said in 20530.) However I still have my eggs in the Chord basket the battery is bullet-proof.
  
 While I concede the Mojo is not designed as a desktop DAC many of use it as such. My Mojo has never left my home where other folks show us beautiful photos of luscious stacks for portable use.
  
 However I have been wanting to address my questions to Chord for a good while. Yet never did because I knew this overall general attitude would be the result. I have had other ideas, but really do you think I should ask here now; anyone?...What a waste; non-shared ideas.
  
 ----------------
  
@Torq Which uses more power to drive? Low or high impedance headphones.
  
 I think current flows more freely in in low impedance. Yes I am concerned about another battery's current capacity. However it's also P=VI and it's power that matters too. Higher impedance headphone will drain the battery faster right at the same volume. (It's speed of discharge that causes heat.) See I have thought through my ideas and don't need to explain them. I just need the specs. Right!


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey Arpiben, 

Same here, I couldn't find an USB 1 source myself. 
Otherwise I would have tried it myself...maybe I will test it with an aged single board computer. 
So anywaye enjoy the rest of your free time  

Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

GreenBow, sorry you feel that way. I'm not trying to be dismissive of you in particular and find that you've been helpful in the thread and I appreciate your posts.

With regard to the battery, no, I don't think you'll find a better solution than the one Chord has come up with. If you wish to try that's entirely up to you. I wish you luck. However, the heat isn't just generated from the battery, but also from the FPGA chip and pulse array DAC, and the output stage. IMO you won't be making much of a dent in the heat generation by changing out the battery, but you will be changing the source of the Mojo's power, and may be risking thermal issues with a battery not meant to tolerate the heat within the case. I simply feel that trying a different battery is a fools errand to making the Mojo run cooler in hot climates. 

IMO, a better solution would be to run the device on its side (as has been recommended already), or manage the charging/listening time better so it isn't charging constantly when running. Shoot, even the giant heat sink is a better idea in my opinion over trying to change out the battery yourself, especially since Chord has mentioned time and again that this is not a typical battery in the Mojo. Who is to say another battery won't melt and explode... But hey, IMO, YMMV, Just my perspective man. We can disagree you know.


----------



## SearchOfSub

How is Mojo with HD800?


----------



## Torq

greenbow said:


> Post 20530 I explained why. Frankly you have been nothing but cold or off, to me since I disagreed with you only once. It was over the Mojo missing the first second of music. You were defending the Mojo method and I said there is another option. The Meridan Explorer which pauses music playback (for about a second) until it synchronises hardware: other DACs do that too.
> 
> You come back at me over something else I posted again. Saying AND this AND that, AND the other, yet in my 20530 there a whacking great heatsink applied. Plus full explanation of why I am saying what I said.
> 
> ...




You THINK current flows more freely at lower impedance, or you KNOW it does?

Speed of discharge is a function of current, not voltage. The battery supplies a, for our purposes, constant voltage. And you cannot say that a higher impedance headphone will use more power for the same volume without factoring in the efficiency of the transducer.

Per Mojo's designer, earlier in this thread, you will generally get shorter battery life using lower impedance headphones.

When you (colloquial) can't explain an idea, it is usually because you don't understand the mechanics of that idea fully enough to do so. And "thinking something through" when you lack a proper understanding of the subject matter is unlikely to yield a correct or satisfactory result. Without that understanding you simply don't have the basis to even know what has to be considered TO "think it through". Neither of those statements are conducive to effective science or engineering.

None of this changes the fact that it is not the battery that makes Mojo run hot, nor are there "cooler running batteries". And I'm not defending Mojo, or Chord (I have my own issues with Chord as a company) - I'm simply pointing out the realities of thermal design as they relate to battery powered electronics and gated by the laws of physics.

As for what happens when the battery loses capacity/ages, ignoring for a moment the estimated 10 year life for the particular technology/chemistry involved, Chord have already said that battery replacements would be available.

I'll leave you to it, though ... it's pointless trying to assist someone that would rather be right than learn why their question or supposition is misplaced or incorrect.


----------



## miketlse

searchofsub said:


> How is Mojo with HD800?


 
  
 Just search this thread using the keyword *HD800*, and 538 posts are identified for you to read.


----------



## miketlse

For anyone trying to construct an energy flow model of the Mojo, this post states the power consumption of the FPGA.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14880#post_12463183


----------



## Traveller

greenbow said:


> ...What happens when the battery gets worn was my other concern. Given we just had a mini heatwave in the UK of 35'C. Mojo would struggle to stay on as a desktop DAC if it was charging and playing all the time...


 
 Quote:


> ...the heat isn't just generated from the battery, but also from the FPGA chip and pulse array DAC, and the output stage...


 
  
 FWIW, I measured an increase of 11C over ambient when in use and 8C (over amb.) when charging. I tested using an IR temp. gauge (gun).
  





  
 I would venture to say my *LG G4's battery* gets hotter than Mojo's during the first 50% charging period as it is designed as a "Quick-Charge" solution. Mojo on the other hand has a normal charging policy (as I pictured a few posts back):
  




  
  
  
  


torq said:


> Per Mojo's designer, earlier in this thread, you will generally get shorter battery life using lower impedance headphones.


 
 I tried to search for that but had no success; do you recall where the post was or can you perhaps explain _why this is so?_ "Layman's sense*" would suggest the opposite...
_*and before you ask, I know squat about electronics _


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Post 20530 I explained why. Frankly you have been nothing but cold or off, to me since I disagreed with you only once. It was over the Mojo missing the first second of music. You were defending the Mojo method and I said there is another option. The Meridan Explorer which pauses music playback (for about a second) until it synchronises hardware: other DACs do that too.
> 
> You come back at me over something else I posted again. Saying AND this AND that, AND the other, yet in my 20530 there a whacking great heatsink applied. Plus full explanation of why I am saying what I said.
> 
> ...


 
  
 In this post Rob Watts says that higher impedence loads will use less power from Mojo.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18930#post_12666177


----------



## Mython

It's been a 'heated' topic, this past few hours, so, in spite of reservations, I've decided to make available the instructions for those of you who feel Mojos battery needs changing (please note: some double-sided sticky tape may prove helpful, if you decide to do this, and* it* *will invalidate your Chord warranty!*):
  
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1XODXkfsd4


----------



## Nitrile

Just did some experimenting on a Mac with Bootcamp.
  
 This is on the same machine, the variable being different operating systems only.
  
 Spotify 44.1 KHz in Windows (USB) through Directsound -> Occasional and noticeable clicks
  
 Spotify 44.1 KHz in OS X (USB)  -> Pristine sound, zero clicks
  
  
 Through optical, sound is pristine on both operating systems.
  
 Switching to ASIO on Windows also gives a pristine sound. Upsampling to anything higher that 44.1 KHz in Windows sound settings also produces a clean sound.
  
 Looks like there's something going on with Windows Directsound drivers for the Mojo.
  
  
  
  
  
  
 The Mac is not mine so I have switched to using Optical on my main Windows machine for now. My listening is almost exclusively Redbook anyways.


----------



## SearchOfSub

But there's no clicks on Mojo with optical on both OS. And we all know optical the power is isolated from MB.

If your a gamer you would know when a frame stutters or skips when gaming. I think pretty much same concept but with video it's video frame skipping/stuttering and audio with clicks and pops. Reinstalling windows fixed that for me.


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> But there's no clicks on Mojo with optical on both OS. And we all know optical the power is isolated from MB.
> 
> If your a gamer you would know when a frame stutters or skips when gaming. I think pretty much same concept but with video it's video frame skipping/stuttering and audio with clicks and pops. Reinstalling windows fixed that for me.


 
  
 Windows allows so much unnecessary hijacking of resources, by every man and his dog, that it's not surprising some people eventually find they are getting intconsistent performance with some devices.
  
 There was some discussion about that in the following thread, which at a massive 2 pages long, is worth a quick read, before taking the huge step of reinstalling windows:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/812759/how-to-eliminate-stuttering-in-audio-players


----------



## Traveller

miketlse said:


> In this post Rob Watts says that higher impedence loads will use less power from Mojo. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18930#post_12666177


 


rob watts said:


> Yes driving into a high impedance load (an amp) is lowest power within Mojo.


 
 ...and there is no difference between an Amp and Headphones?
 "Driving" means what it means but as I'm no expert, I don't want to jump to conclusions...


----------



## Arpiben

miketlse said:


> For anyone trying to construct an energy flow model of the Mojo, this post states the power consumption of the FPGA.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14880#post_12463183


 
  
 Rob wrote in that post:
  
_The power consumed by the *FPGA is 475 mW* - less than a third of the power used in total. Using DSD should actually be slightly lower power, as most of the WTA DSP cores are not being used._
  
 As usual it is correct, for those still doubting hereunder an abstract of Xilinx Artix (FPGA) power data excel sheet:

  
 Rgds.


----------



## miketlse

traveller said:


> ...and there is no difference between an Amp and Headphones?
> "Driving" means what it means but as I'm no expert, I don't want to jump to conclusions...


 
  
 The Mojo is driving an electrical load  (headphones or amp), so no difference up to that point. The difference comes in that the impedence of headphones will change with frequency (they are a mini version of speakers), but I am not sure about the input impedence of amplifiers.
  
 The Mojo is happy driving low impedence phones such as shure SE846 (9 ohms I think) and high impedence phones (eg Sennheiser HD600 and HD800 are 300 ohms).
  
 beyer offer some headphone families with different impedences, eg the DT 770 pro is available at 16 ohms, 32 ohms, 80 ohms, and 250 ohms). With this design strategy, phones are basically the least impedence model, with an inline resistor added either in the headphone lead or the earpiece. Why all these versions of basically the same headphone? Firstly the 16 and 32 ohms are easier on the battery life of mobile phones, but this must be balanced by the fact that as the impedence increases, the control over bass notes improves - so it is swings and roundabouts.
  
 But this is digressing from the Mojo, I am sure that I saw posts by Rob Watts that state that higher impedence headphones draw less power than lower impedence models, but I cannot find them yet.


----------



## Rob Watts

traveller said:


> ...and there is no difference between an Amp and Headphones?
> "Driving" means what it means but as I'm no expert, I don't want to jump to conclusions...


 
 Strictly speaking there is a difference - the impedance of headphones can be reactive, so there could be a phase shift between current and voltage, thus slightly increasing power drain. But don't worry about that. The max power being drawn within Mojo is with 8 ohm IEM's - as although the power in the load is low, the current is higher and that will increase power dissipation on Mojo's discrete OP stage, even when you are running say at red on the volume.
  
 Oh another point - power loss within the battery is 0.2% of Mojo's total, so it is insignificant.
  
 And another one - power loss whilst charging is because of a use of a linear charger - so when the battery is fully depleted, we get max power loss in the charger, and very little power loss whilst at the end of the charge cycle. Why do I use a linear charger and not a switcher based charger? I have yet to find a switcher charger that allows full RF filtering, so it will upset the sound quality whilst charging. My design goals were to have no loss in sound quality whilst listening and charging and going to the current range of switcher chargers won't do that.
  
 Should you find the thermal trip operating whilst charging and listening, then as a poster recommended, putting Mojo on its side fixes that possibility.
  
 Rob


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Windows allows so much unnecessary hijacking of resources, by every man and his dog, that it's not surprising some people eventually find they are getting intconsistent performance with some devices.
> 
> There was some discussion about that in the following thread, which at a massive 2 pages long, is worth a quick read, before taking the huge step of reinstalling windows:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/812759/how-to-eliminate-stuttering-in-audio-players


 
  
 Oh dear, prepare for incoming questions from iOS 10 beta users.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/13560#post_12750581


----------



## Rowethren

rob watts said:


> Strictly speaking there is a difference - the impedance of headphones can be reactive, so there could be a phase shift between current and voltage, thus slightly increasing power drain. But don't worry about that. The max power being drawn within Mojo is with 8 ohm IEM's - as although the power in the load is low, the current is higher and that will increase power dissipation on Mojo's discrete OP stage, even when you are running say at red on the volume.
> 
> Oh another point - power loss within the battery is 0.2% of Mojo's total, so it is insignificant.
> 
> ...




Nice information! So which linear usb power supply do you use?


----------



## Traveller

miketlse said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > _...and there is no difference between an Amp and Headphones?_
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> Strictly speaking there is a difference - the impedance of headphones can be reactive, so there could be a phase shift between current and voltage, thus slightly increasing power drain. But don't worry about that. The max power being drawn within Mojo is with 8 ohm IEM's - as although the power in the load is low, the current is higher and that will increase power dissipation on Mojo's discrete OP stage, even when you are running say at red on the volume... Oh another point - power loss within the battery is 0.2% of Mojo's total, so it is insignificant...


 
 Thank you very much for your time and info gents!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Rob*, I'm sorry, I don't understand the point about the 0.2% battery-loss... should I understand it to mean that this is the_ total cost of actually driving any headphones_ and that the remaining 99.8% processing (DAC)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Mike*, thanks for pointing out what is certainly a basic principle of impedance vs. FR but I was not aware of the direct affect (of impedance) on LF and bit now I am much appreciated


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> GreenBow, sorry you feel that way. I'm not trying to be dismissive of you in particular and find that you've been helpful in the thread and I appreciate your posts.
> 
> With regard to the battery, no, I don't think you'll find a better solution than the one Chord has come up with. If you wish to try that's entirely up to you. I wish you luck. However, the heat isn't just generated from the battery, but also from the FPGA chip and pulse array DAC, and the output stage. IMO you won't be making much of a dent in the heat generation by changing out the battery, but you will be changing the source of the Mojo's power, and may be risking thermal issues with a battery not meant to tolerate the heat within the case. I simply feel that trying a different battery is a fools errand to making the Mojo run cooler in hot climates.
> 
> IMO, a better solution would be to run the device on its side (as has been recommended already), or manage the charging/listening time better so it isn't charging constantly when running. Shoot, even the giant heat sink is a better idea in my opinion over trying to change out the battery yourself, especially since Chord has mentioned time and again that this is not a typical battery in the Mojo. Who is to say another battery won't melt and explode... But hey, IMO, YMMV, Just my perspective man. We can disagree you know.


 
Guys we at Chord really did extensive studies into batteries before we chose the optimised solution we have in Mojo. We even looked at up and coming battery technologies like lithium sulphur which potentially could extend Mojo's playing time by a factor of four but unfortunately the newer chemistry's are just not there yet. Be aware the battery technology we've chosen is good and above all its safe being a higher spec than most. Remember that mojo is designed for a pocket or a hand to carry and a poorly deigned lithium ion battery could be chemically very volatile. Look up lithium batteries catching fire I don't want one of those in my pocket!


----------



## Rob Watts

traveller said:


> Thank you very much for your time and info gents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The 0.2% is the power loss due to the battery supplying the current that Mojo needs. So its the power loss within the battery itself and is negligible compared to the power loss of USB, FPGA, oscillators, discrete DAC and OP stages, references, power regulation and charging. All these things had to be heavily optimized during the design phase.
  
 Rob


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> > ...power loss of USB, FPGA, oscillators, discrete DAC and OP stages, references, power regulation and charging. All these things had to be heavily optimized during the design phase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 So, if I'm understanding you correctly, DAVE was *easy* to design, since it doesn't need to worry about battery duration. Is that correct, Rob?


----------



## canali

rob watts said:


> The 0.2% is the power loss due to the battery supplying the current that Mojo needs. So its the power loss within the battery itself and is negligible compared to the power loss of USB, FPGA, oscillators, discrete DAC and OP stages, references, power regulation and charging. All these things had to be heavily optimized during the design phase.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  Rob: a brief aside, but revisiting something we touched upon last week:
 the new module coming out this or next week: will an accompanying case be offered at the same time?


----------



## audi0nick128

rob watts said:


> Strictly speaking there is a difference - the impedance of headphones can be reactive, so there could be a phase shift between current and voltage, thus slightly increasing power drain. But don't worry about that. The max power being drawn within Mojo is with 8 ohm IEM's - as although the power in the load is low, the current is higher and that will increase power dissipation on Mojo's discrete OP stage, even when you are running say at red on the volume.
> 
> Oh another point - power loss within the battery is 0.2% of Mojo's total, so it is insignificant.
> 
> ...




Hey Rob, 

Did you try a high quality SMPS, like an Ifi Ipower? Oh and while we are at it, I read somewhere that the power supply being used to load a battery can have influence on the batterys performance. What do you think about that? 

Cheers


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> Make sure the cable is an OTG one, and make sure the OTG end is plugged into the phone.
> 
> And there are a few other tips in post #3.
> 
> Let us know how you get on



I've tried everything, this phone definitely does not have USB out. Does you or anyone have a list of cellphones with USB out so I can narrow my search. The goal is to buy the cheapest Android device with USB out so I can use my Tidal offline with the Mojo. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## canali

howdy said:


> I've tried everything, this phone definitely does not have USB out. Does you or anyone have a list of cellphones with USB out so I can narrow my search. The goal is to buy the cheapest Android device with USB out so I can use my Tidal offline with the Mojo.
> Thanks in advance!


 
 ipod touch 6   64-128gb..no, it's not android (and i have an android phone)
 but imo a good gizmo to easily synch up w the mojo, dragonfly for tidal hifi (using senn's captune app even) 
 btw, i thought you were getting an ipod touch6


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure the cable is an OTG one, and make sure the OTG end is plugged into the phone.
> ...


 
  
 Did you read the *'connecting Mojo to MicroUSB devices'* section of post #3?
  
 It doesn't contain all the answers, but it does point you to a USB issue discussed recently, in this thread (error initialising USB system), as well as pointing to the compatibility list for USB OTG smartphones, on the UAPP homepage. That may get you nearer to finding an answer, and if it doesn't, then it may be that your phone simply isn't USB OTG compatible, or perhaps some other reason, but please check the aforementioned and see how far it takes you.
  
  
  
 EDIT: good catch, @ canali - I overlooked the _offline_ part of that question, as I was focused upon the USB connection aspect.
  
 @ Howdy: Tidal offline content is encrypted and UAPP can't access it offline, which means, amongst other things, that you can't play Tidal offline, bit-perfect, to Mojo


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> Did you read the *'connecting Mojo to MicroUSB devices'* section of post #3?
> 
> It doesn't contain all the answers, but it does point you to a USB issue discussed recently, in this thread (error initialising USB system), as well as pointing to the compatibility list for USB OTG smartphones, on the UAPP homepage. That may get you nearer to finding an answer, and if it doesn't, then it may be that your phone simply isn't USB OTG compatible, or perhaps some other reason, but please check the aforementioned and see how far it takes you.
> 
> ...



Yeah I did read post 3 about it which helped me get where I am and have concluded that the phone I bought for the mojo is just to cheap and does not have the USB out. I do have a OTG and still did not recognize it. I may just have to go with what I know works which is Apple. I have a IPhone 5s but it's only 16gb I would be happy with a 64gb iPod touch. My Onkyo DP-X1 hooks up nice with mojo but I don't what to use those 2 together. I have an OCD where I have to have a dedicated source.


----------



## miketlse

howdy said:


> Yeah I did read post 3 about it which helped me get where I am and have concluded that the phone I bought for the mojo is just to cheap and does not have the USB out. *I do have a OTG and still did not recognize it.* I may just have to go with what I know works which is Apple. I have a IPhone 5s but it's only 16gb I would be happy with a 64gb iPod touch. My Onkyo DP-X1 hooks up nice with mojo but I don't what to use those 2 together. I have an OCD where I have to have a dedicated source.


 
  
 OTG cables are directional (one plug has 4 pins, the other has 5) so the correct plug must be inserted into the phone - try reversing the cable, and seeing if that improves things.


----------



## Traveller

Rob said:
			
		

> The 0.2% is the power loss due to the battery supplying the current that Mojo needs. So its the power loss within the battery itself and is negligible compared to the power loss of USB, FPGA, oscillators, discrete DAC and OP stages, references, power regulation and charging. All these things had to be heavily optimized during the design phase.


 
  
 @Rob, thanks again - lucky for me that you don't know the emoji for "facepalm"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and just to be sure I didn't "email-quote" you this time around...)
_Note to self: Ask yourself at least *twice *if your question really makes sense before wasting an expert's time with the bloody thing... _


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> In this post Rob Watts says that higher impedence loads will use less power from Mojo.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18930#post_12666177


 
  
 Thank you for this. Thank you too to Rob Watts for input.
  
 After my last post I was thinking left wondering whether I was right, or wrong. Since it put the tune in my head, here's the link. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq7JSic1DtM
  
 I was wondering about my maths, or if I had impedance upside-down. Since Rob says 8ohm is the peak power draw. Then I guess more load and voltage required is not more power than low impedance current draw.
  
 I am pretty convinced that the Mojo can not be tailored for my 32ohm requirement with a cooler battery. The battery I had in mind was the Pure on that powers my PocketDAB 1500. I get about eighteen hours play out of it on digital reception. Digital reception uses more power than analogue radio, and analogue radio lasts on the battery for much longer. It takes about four hours to fully charge. It is 3.7V (charged by 5V charger), and 1800mAh. It never gets warm that I noticed.
  
*Pocket DAB1500 Battery Pack - LP37*
http://www.purespares.com/acatalog/Batteries.html
  
  
Anyway thank you everyone for clearing the air. Everyone. *You are stars*. *
  
 -----------
  
 Also I had a bit of a result last night when checking out my other DAC with reference to Mojo clicks. I played Katie Melua (album) - Call off the Search, on both my Meridian Explorer and Mojo.
  
 I didn't notice particularly any more noise on the Mojo than the Explorer. It was either a case of the album only made one slightly audible click, or something else. What else I don't know. I have been wondering if the issue is caused by the Mojo just better at picking out detail.
  
 There were other noises but they were of the type that the sound was breaking up a little. Probably due to poor CD-rip or my headphones not good enough quality. ...On close listening to the Meridian Explorer I do hear this 'noise'. However it's kind of smoothed over by the ME being a thicker sound.
  
 I can't draw any conclusions though. Basically because I recall that album was one that caused most clicks for me. Yet last night it was sort of behaving in normal parameters. Whereas months ago I was a little alarmed. Also the clicks appear random.
  
 Whatever though I do get clicks in my other PC audio. However I am coming around to thinking maybe that's just normal noise.
  
 What I did clearly bring from this listening last night was quite profound for me though. After listening back to the ME, then the Mojo, I realised how much more I loved the Mojo. Whereas when I first got the Mojo, quick A-B testing was not so revealing. Even though the Mojo had more clarity. Now however after having used the Mojo for months, the Meridian Explorer was OK. Then when I put the Mojo back on, it was clear and obvious where the beauty of the sound lay.


----------



## Arpiben

@Rob Watts
  
 You have been pointing out the importance of transient timing accuracy.
 Your WTA closed form algorithm filter with  xxxxx taps is the one tackling the above issues. 
 Kindly you have been showing excellent THD measurements as well as taking time to explain, among others, the advantages of your filter vs standard half band FIR/IIR in a comprehensive way.
  
 Please what is your point of view regarding phase variation`s accuracy?
  
 If my understanding is correct, human hear is much more sensitive with phase variations/distorsions rather than its own real value 
 In microwave radio transmission, Group Delay has to be kept steady all over the transmitted bandwidth....
 In audio transmission by analogy we also have to deal with waves propagation issues (air,cable,waveguides) & analog filters....
  
 Nevertheless my question is only addressing the [ digital filter (WTA) + Amp ] phase aspect of Mojo.
  
 Theoretically, Mojo`s group delay measurement should provide as much information as THD.
  
 For sake of clarity I omitted talking about ADC group delay,transfer function,..
 Regards


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> What I did clearly bring from this listening last night was quite profound for me though. After listening back to the ME, then the Mojo, I realised how much more I loved the Mojo. Whereas when I first got the Mojo, quick A-B testing was not so revealing. Even though the Mojo had more clarity. Now however after having used the Mojo for months, the Meridian Explorer was OK. Then when I put the Mojo back on, it was clear and obvious where the beauty of the sound lay.




This reason, more than any other, is why I feel the Mojo is such an exceptional device. 

The audio doesn't jump out at you, scream attention to itself, it just plays_ natural sounding music_ with a _high degree of fidelity_. I agree 100% that going back to other gear after spending time with the Mojo is really the only way to truly know its capabilities.


----------



## RPB65

Jean-Michel Jarre via Qobuz on iPhone 6S+, Mojo is just incredible! Never mind the whole album, just put on Equinoxe, part 5.
 I had loads of his albums on cassette! pmsl, ahhh, the days of my vertical record player and dual cassette decks!


----------



## headwhacker

howdy said:


> Yeah I did read post 3 about it which helped me get where I am and have concluded that the phone I bought for the mojo is just to cheap and does not have the USB out. I do have a OTG and still did not recognize it. I may just have to go with what I know works which is Apple. I have a IPhone 5s but it's only 16gb I would be happy with a 64gb iPod touch. My Onkyo DP-X1 hooks up nice with mojo but I don't what to use those 2 together. I have an OCD where I have to have a dedicated source.


 
  
 OTG Support for Android devices usually is only supported/enabled on every brand's top model or flagship. I bought a couple of cheap phones from LG and Samsung but none of them worked via OTG. Finally, I bought an even cheaper, refurbished Samsung S4(used to be their flagship several years ago) and it just works fine via OTG.


----------



## jmills8

howdy said:


> I've tried everything, this phone definitely does not have USB out. Does you or anyone have a list of cellphones with USB out so I can narrow my search. The goal is to buy the cheapest Android device with USB out so I can use my Tidal offline with the Mojo.
> Thanks in advance!


 onkyo player should work on most phones. Chinese phones will connect the mojo onto various music player apps.


----------



## normanl

Does anyone know where to get stereo 3.5mm M/M cable with ferrite core filters? I'd like to use it to connect Mojo to my preamp and active monitors. I goole-searched it with no result.


----------



## Rob Watts

mython said:


> So, if I'm understanding you correctly, DAVE was *easy* to design, since it doesn't need to worry about battery duration. Is that correct, Rob?


 
 Well we built more Mojo prototypes than with Dave...


canali said:


> Rob: a brief aside, but revisiting something we touched upon last week:
> the new module coming out this or next week: will an accompanying case be offered at the same time?


 
 I don't know, its a Chord development. I think that a case is coming.


audi0nick128 said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> Did you try a high quality SMPS, like an Ifi Ipower? Oh and while we are at it, I read somewhere that the power supply being used to load a battery can have influence on the batterys performance. What do you think about that?
> 
> Cheers


 
 I am talking about the specialist battery charger device - this chargers the Li Po battery and provides levels of protection only for use with Li batteries. There are complex PSU circuits preceding this device.


----------



## Rob Watts

arpiben said:


> @Rob Watts
> 
> You have been pointing out the importance of transient timing accuracy.
> Your WTA closed form algorithm filter with  xxxxx taps is the one tackling the above issues.
> ...


 
 Designing for high performance audio - when you are interested in making something as truly transparent as possible - is often fraught with uncertainty - you often can't be sure of the right way to do things.
  
 But for the interpolation filter in a DAC there is absolutely no uncertainty - if you want to recover the original analogue signal in the ADC at the point it was sampled *perfectly* you must use an infinitely oversampled interpolation filter with a sinc impulse response. It is as simple and clear cut as that. 
  
 The problem is that you can't have infinite oversample, and you can't have an ideal sinc impulse response as this needs an infinite amount of processing - so you have to optimize things to suit the processing you have, and this is where lots of optimizing with careful listening tests come in. But the point I am making is that the closer you get to the ideal, the more accurate you can make the reconstruction.
  
 There will come a point where if you increase the oversampling rate and increase the tap length and you will hear no sound quality changes - in short its as close as it needs to be to the ideal - but we categorically have not reached that point yet. That's what is so amazing about how sensitive the ear/brain actually is whilst playing back music. And from a measurement POV we are a long way away from an ideal interpolation filter too - you would need about 100,000,000 taps, or an FPGA that has 100,000 dsp cores (Mojo has 44 dsp cores) for it to measure perfectly. Of course Mojo from a measurement interpolation filter POV measures much closer to the ideal than any other non Chord DAC I have ever seen - at any price point.
  
 Anyway, getting back to your question - a sinc impulse response is linear phase, with a fixed group delay, and so is Mojo's WTA interpolation filter.  
  
 Rob


----------



## Arpiben

rob watts said:


> Designing for high performance audio - when you are interested in making something as truly transparent as possible - is often fraught with uncertainty - you often can't be sure of the right way to do things.
> 
> But for the interpolation filter in a DAC there is absolutely no uncertainty - if you want to recover the original analogue signal in the ADC at the point it was sampled *perfectly* you must use an infinitely oversampled interpolation filter with a sinc impulse response. It is as simple and clear cut as that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Rob.
 In short terms should I understand that brain is also sensitive to phase transients?
 In fact it was more my concern rather than a group delay value correlated to samples and in principle steady as per filtering point of view.
 As  a newbie in digital audio, I recently tried some DSP software (not on fly)  with minimum phase delay option. In some cases it improved SQ except for vocals where it add some artefacts (nasal). I guess the best will be to apply a shifting digital impulse to those DSP filters in order to have some clues.
 Rob I also didn`t forget that it is preferable to let do Mojo do all the interpolation job.
 Gratefully yours,


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> This reason, more than any other, is why I feel the Mojo is such an exceptional device.
> 
> The audio doesn't jump out at you, scream attention to itself, it just plays_ natural sounding music_ with a _high degree of fidelity_. I agree 100% that going back to other gear after spending time with the Mojo is really the only way to truly know its capabilities.


 
  
 Absolutely. Thanks for reminding by describing its sound signature. (I remember once saying, the Mojo is beautifully balanced to someone asking about it.)
  
 I have said to people that the Mojo is a brilliant DAC if you can live with its foibles. (For desktop use or otherwise.) Like being warm/hot, or like on the USB port where it needs software to insert a second's silence. Note: it was great to learn that it works flawlessly from PC on optical though.
  
 Thank you for getting in touch. I remember getting on really well with you on your Mojo review.


----------



## rkt31

normanl said:


> Does anyone know where to get stereo 3.5mm M/M cable with ferrite core filters? I'd like to use it to connect Mojo to my preamp and active monitors. I goole-searched it with no result.


 
 i think ferrite cores are not suitable for analog signals. i tried the small cores on my headphones and it caused the sound of mojo too soft sounding . it lost the treble detail. ferrite core on analog signal will act as low pass filter. even i found that these core though are very useful for digital transmission but if you use more than one core very closely spaced, the sound even through digital transmission is affected . this is my perception. so imho use more than two cores on digital cable spaced apart, preferably at both ends.


----------



## maserluv

Hi guys,

Which brand of optical toslink did Mojo Designer prefer? Or did he mention?

Regards Wayne


----------



## onsionsi

I got Mojo about one month ago and really interesting to using it with my SE846 and HD800S.
 In fact i can't now listen to the music without it.
 I will not talking about my impression as i'm sure there were a better reviewers gave a professional review here in this forum.
 But my question here, while i plugged Mojo to my laptop by using Jriver MC21 i got a vastly better result than what i got it when i plugged it to my iPhone by using the Apple music player or even the VLC media player.
 I will try another player in my iPhone like HF player and i will post my impression here as soon as possible.
  
 Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## Mython

maserluv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Which brand of optical toslink did Mojo Designer prefer? Or did he mention?
> 
> Regards Wayne


 
  
  
 If you're using Mojo with a DAP, then Sysconcepts seems to be the best option for compact and functional optical cables, at this point in time.


----------



## miketlse

maserluv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Which brand of optical toslink did Mojo Designer prefer? Or did he mention?
> 
> Regards Wayne


 
  
 There is a section in post #3 devoted to optical/toslink connections.


----------



## maserluv

Hi Mython,

I'm using the mojo with Mac mini. I read about audioquest, Supra but do they sound different or superior than the other?

I have also read about the Lifatec Silflex Glass optical? Do you guys have any experience with them?

Regards Wayne



mython said:


> If you're using Mojo with a DAP, then Sysconcepts seems to be the best option for compact and functional optical cables, at this point in time.


----------



## Mython

There are differing opinions - some people claim glass cables are superior to plastic ones, but it's not quite that simple - as you may already be aware, it is even more important that the ends of the fibres (regardless of the material they are made from) be cleanly & accurately cut, and carefully terminated with the connector. The best materials in the world will still perform badly if the manufacturer tries to take shortcuts with these aspects of optical cable manufacture. I linked the following quote, in _*post #3*:_
  


sandalaudio said:


> cattlethief said:
> 
> 
> > still wondering if it could be the cables i am using, one of them plays the 24/176 music sample from the AK PLAYERS and the other 2 dont all three dont play 192,I have a sysconcept cable coming this week hopefully that will solve the mystery.
> ...


 
  
  
 As for specific recommendations for longer optical cables, for desktop use, this isn't really the best thread to ask, since it is focused more on Mojo than on cable discussion - you'd be better off asking in the cable-specific areas of Head-fi:
  
Cables, Power, Tweaks, Speakers, Accessories


----------



## miketlse

maserluv said:


> Hi Mython,
> 
> I'm using the mojo with Mac mini. I read about audioquest, Supra but do they sound different or superior than the other?
> 
> ...


 
  
The post http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/2250#post_12023147 describes the benefits of not bending the cable too tightly, and ensuring that the end of the cable is clean (ie not covered in sweat, grease, dust etc).
  
 Other than that Mython is correct in that Sysconcept is popular. This thread is over 20,000 posts long, and people quickly discover the good and poor types of cable, and post them on the thread.
  
 I use optical at home to connect mojo to my TV and desktop. I am using this cable with no issues.
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004YEJO4Q
 It is faairly cheap, so don't let salesmen con you into believing that you need to pay $100+.
  
 Kabeldirect also sell this optical cable, with a 3.5mm plug which may suit some people.
https://www.amazon.fr/KabelDirekt-Câble-Optique-Mini-Toslink/dp/B00KNQR4UK
 I haven't tried this cable, so I am just posting for information purposes.


----------



## warrior1975

My girl was funny this morning. She found my mojo box, asked "what's a mojo chord?". I had to laugh, it sounded so ridiculous to me.


----------



## EagleWings

If someone is interested in getting a multi-USB-port charger so that you can charge your Mojo and other devices all at the same time, check this one out. It comes bundled with 5 x USB to Micro USB cables (3 x 1ft, 1 x 3ft, 1 x 6ft). The cables can be used for both charging as well as data transfer. Which means, it can work as a Digital Cable for Mojo.
  
 Use this code to get an *Additional 20% Off*: 'ANKERPU7'
  
https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Desktop-Charger-Technology-Motorola/dp/B00M8XYJ6I/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1469723888&sr=8-3&keywords=anker+5port
  
 
  
_**I am not affiliated to Anker in anyway. Just a happy customer. _


----------



## Rumiho

Just got my Mojo and wow. The power and sound from such a small device is amazing (coming from Valhalla 2 + Bifrost Multibit) and it sounds great with my HD 800's. Very impressed/satisfied with this purchase and now a big Chord fan.


----------



## shultzee

rumiho said:


> Just got my Mojo and wow. The power and sound from such a small device is amazing (coming from Valhalla 2 + Bifrost Multibit) and it sounds great with my HD 800's. Very impressed/satisfied with this purchase and now a big Chord fan.


 

 The more time you get on it the more you will like it.  At least this was true in my case.   I am very happy with how it drives the HD800.


----------



## Rumiho

shultzee said:


> The more time you get on it the more you will like it.  At least this was true in my case.   I am very happy with how it drives the HD800.


 
  
 Yeah, that's what I was reading, looking forward to it ^^. It's also nice to be able to sell my Schiit gear and make money while keeping the Mojo with its sound and portability.


----------



## canali

eaglewings said:


> If someone is interested in getting a multi-USB-port charger so that you can charge your Mojo and other devices all at the same time, check this one out. It comes bundled with 5 x USB to Micro USB cables (3 x 1ft, 1 x 3ft, 1 x 6ft). The cables can be used for both charging as well as data transfer. Which means, it can work as a Digital Cable for Mojo.
> 
> Use this code to get an *Additional 20% Off*: 'ANKERPU7'
> 
> ...


 
  
 good to hear it..esp since my current anker cord doesn't work...
 but might hold off and await the new module.


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> If someone is interested in getting a multi-USB-port charger so that you can charge your Mojo and other devices all at the same time, check this one out. It comes bundled with 5 x USB to Micro USB cables (3 x 1ft, 1 x 3ft, 1 x 6ft). The cables can be used for both charging as well as data transfer. Which means, it can work as a Digital Cable for Mojo.
> 
> Use this code to get an *Additional 20% Off*: 'ANKERPU7'
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks like same product from amazon uk       https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Family-Sized-Desktop-Technology-Motorola-White/dp/B00PK1MADE
  
 and amazon fr https://www.amazon.fr/Chargeur-Secteur-USB-Ports-Anker/dp/B00Q4LFQWG


----------



## EagleWings

canali said:


> good to hear it..esp since my current anker cord doesn't work...
> but might hold off and await the new module.


 
  
 Yea, Anker sells both charge-only cables and data-sync cables. It’s good that the cables that come bundled with the charger are data cables.


----------



## warrior1975

EagleWingsThank you for sharing, just ordered 2 with your discount code.


----------



## EagleWings

warrior1975 said:


> @EagleWingsThank you for sharing, just ordered 2 with your discount code.


 
  
 You bet.


----------



## cirodts

In your best onkyo a dp x1 or samsung s3 + mojo, with which solution will have a more suitable sound to rock sound detailed warm sound and especially non-fatiguing.


----------



## Zojokkeli

rumiho said:


> Just got my Mojo and wow. The power and sound from such a small device is amazing (coming from Valhalla 2 + Bifrost Multibit) and it sounds great with my HD 800's. Very impressed/satisfied with this purchase and now a big Chord fan.




Nice! I'm also making a move from Bifrost Uber to Mojo, although I'm keeping mine for the time being so I can hook my speakers up to my television. 
How would you compare Bifrost MB to Mojo?


----------



## rkt31

zojokkeli said:


> Nice! I'm also making a move from Bifrost Uber to Mojo, although I'm keeping mine for the time being so I can hook my speakers up to my television.
> How would you compare Bifrost MB to Mojo?


 
 the whole hi fi world is going ga ga over this little miracle called mojo and still there is talk about sch*** . mojo is being used in the comapny much more expensive full speaker system and not just headphones.  i can say that mojo can beat even the most expensive cd players and some very expensive dacs purely for sq.


----------



## piercer

rkt31 said:


> the whole hi fi world is going ga ga over this little miracle called mojo and still there is talk about sch*** . mojo is being used in the comapny much more expensive full speaker system and not just headphones.  i can say that mojo can beat even the most expensive cd players and some very expensive dacs purely for sq.


 
  
 Hi rkt31
  
 I have spent a lot of time listening to the same music files in the following ways
  
 AK380->Balanced->JHA Layla
 AK380->Optical->Chord Mojo->JHA Layla
 AK380->USB->Chord Mojo->JHA Layla
 Pi+Volumio->USB->Chord Mojo->JHA Layla
 Pi+Volumio->USB->Chord 2Qute->big valve amp+big speakers
 Pi+Volumio->USB->Chord Mojo->big valve amp ans speakers
  
 IMHO, although the Mojo is good, the AK380 balanced into into the Laylas is better (OK that is about 8 times more expensive and the Mojo gets near).  
  
 IMHO the 2Qute, which is about 2.5 times more expensive is easily better.
  
 I agree it is very good for the money, but not THAT good!


----------



## x RELIC x

It would be ever helpful if the term 'better' was actually described when comparing gear. I'm not arguing your findings, but 'better' means nothing without a description.


----------



## Torq

piercer said:


> Hi rkt31
> 
> I have spent a lot of time listening to the same music files in the following ways
> 
> ...


 

 Interesting.
  
 In my "big" DAC audition I found I preferred the Mojo to both the Hugo and the 2Qute.
  
 And compared to the _entire_ AK line, with or without the amp on the 300 series units, the Mojo beat it bloody.  No need for an additional amp.  Capable of driving real headphones to serious levels with authority ... the AK was just *completely outclassed* ... and for a fraction of the price.
  
 I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I think the AK380 and JHA Layla are among the worst values in the industry.  And the stupid thing is, I'd buy an AK380 (as a transport) if AK hadn't dumbed it down with a single microSD slot.


----------



## miketlse

piercer said:


> Hi rkt31
> 
> I have spent a lot of time listening to the same music files in the following ways
> 
> ...


 
  
 Were these double blind tests, so that no justification bias crept into your findings?
 Also what music tracks did you use - at the moment no-one can know if you focused on classical music or rock or jazz or vocals or what?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Who would bother DBTing and taking statistics on 6 different combos at the same time? I wouldn't. :rolleyes:


----------



## piercer

miketlse said:


> Were these double blind tests, so that no justification bias crept into your findings?
> Also what music tracks did you use - at the moment no-one can know if you focused on classical music or rock or jazz or vocals or what?


 
  
 Not double blind tests. Not really tests at all, just my continued experience of my equipment.
 My definition of 'better' comes down simply to how much I enjoy listening to the music.
  
 I spend about 4-6 hours a day listening to music while I work, the setup I use depends on my location and what I have with me that day. 
 I have listened to most of the above combinations for many days/weeks/months each.
  
 I have listened to the Mojo over USB from the AK380 solidly for the last two days now, and enjoyed it. However, today I switched back to AK380 direct to JHA Layla (outside office, not much pocket space) and was immediately struck by the more natural sound that the AK380 always has. The Mojo always sounded a bit like it is trying to impress - a very good sound, but not as natural as the AK380.


----------



## headwhacker

piercer said:


> Hi rkt31
> 
> I have spent a lot of time listening to the same music files in the following ways
> 
> ...


 
  
*"Better" *in terms of what? No doubt there is a difference between Mojo and AK380. But it may just be your preference of AK380 over Mojo.
  
 I have not heard the AK380 but I'm doing the same comparison between Mojo and AK320 mostly with AKT8IE MK2.
  
 AK320 balanced vs Mojo comparison, I prefer the Mojo. The Bass on AK320 is looser, leaner and has lesser bass slam than Mojo, Detail and texture in the bass is also more vivid on Mojo.
  
 The overall detail, focus, energy and clarity is more pronounced in Mojo. I also find the overall image in Mojo more natural and full bodied while AK320 sound more flat. Same goes with timbre.
  
 However, the soundstage with AK320 balanced is a bit wider. But considering how Mojo presents the overall music as a whole I don't think it's a disadvantage. AK320 SE I did not bother because I find it a step below the balanced out.
  
 The combination of Mojo and AKT8IE allows me to listen longer and still enjoy the clear, vivid sound without hashness and fatigue especially with recordings that usually sound fatiguing and harsh.


----------



## miketlse

piercer said:


> Not double blind tests. Not really tests at all, just my continued experience of my equipment.
> My definition of 'better' comes down simply to how much I enjoy listening to the music.
> 
> I spend about 4-6 hours a day listening to music while I work, the setup I use depends on my location and what I have with me that day.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for providing a bit more explanation - but I am sure that people would be interested to hear what types of music you used. 
 Someone listening to classical music will be more interested in dynamic range, treble response, placement of instruments, depth of field, whereas someone listening to electronic music will have no interest is placement of instruments or soundstage, and similar would apply to other music genres.


----------



## silvrr

piercer said:


> Pi+Volumio->USB->Chord Mojo->JHA Layla
> Pi+Volumio->USB->Chord 2Qute->big valve amp+big speakers
> Pi+Volumio->USB->Chord Mojo->big valve amp ans speakers




Do you get any pops or clicks over USB? I use a Pi too and get a lot of RFI/EMI from the WIFI. At least that is what I have narrowed it down to. 

Can you share which Pi and Wifi adapter and USB cable you are using?

I use RuneAudio (volumio offshoot) and don't think that would cause it but may be worth a quick try of volumio again.


----------



## piercer

silvrr said:


> Do you get any pops or clicks over USB? I use a Pi too and get a lot of RFI/EMI from the WIFI. At least that is what I have narrowed it down to.
> 
> Can you share which Pi and Wifi adapter and USB cable you are using?
> 
> I use RuneAudio (volumio offshoot) and don't think that would cause it but may be worth a quick try of volumio again.


 
 I use a Pi 1b and 2. I don't use Wifi - only wired connection. 
  
 Volumio was an offshoot of RuneAudio (as far as I was aware) - it is now in version 2, actively supported and amazing.
  
 In my experience most pops and clicks in this setup come from the power supply.
  
 I have invested in a Terry Pardo power supply which cost a lot and it made a big difference to the sound.


----------



## piercer

miketlse said:


> Thanks for providing a bit more explanation - but I am sure that people would be interested to hear what types of music you used.
> Someone listening to classical music will be more interested in dynamic range, treble response, placement of instruments, depth of field, whereas someone listening to electronic music will have no interest is placement of instruments or soundstage, and similar would apply to other music genres.


 
  
 All sorts of music: Rock (Rob Zombie, Rush, Heart etc...), classical (Dvorzak, Beethoven etc...), world (Dead Can Dance, Afro Celt Sound System etc...), hard acid techno from the late 80's early 90's, electro from the late 90's, EBM, Krautrock, folk - the list goes on.
  
 Very eclectic


----------



## SearchOfSub

Found end game. 


Audioquest X3 Powercord 
AQ Forest ethernet cable
Lifatec Glass fiber TOSLINK
Chord Mojo
Tidal running inside Roon 
Moon's Audio Silver dragon V3 headphone cable to Audioquest Nighthawks.
And importantly Dales EQ settings for Nighthawks using Equalizer APO.

Playing on PC through win10 64bit.

About $1,8000.00 later sounds like end-game. (although if I think about trading buying/reselling lost just as much as well lol)

And I have heard alot of audio setups (both 2- channel and headphone setups at audio shows/ and my own home.

If you have money to spare, try this setup and you prbabaly won't ever think about upgrading again.


----------



## SearchOfSub

piercer said:


> Not double blind tests. Not really tests at all, just my continued experience of my equipment.
> My definition of 'better' comes down simply to how much I enjoy listening to the music.
> 
> I spend about 4-6 hours a day listening to music while I work, the setup I use depends on my location and what I have with me that day.
> ...






The last paragraph. I remember when I first got Mojo and tried Mojo through USB with supplied stock usb cable vs. a $250.00 optical cable through optical port on mojo I thought usb sounded better with stock cable. Only to find out the next few hours later it was only the initial dynamics on the usb port that jumped out at me made it seem that way. Never used usb port on Mojo again after going back to optical. You should atleast listen to it a day or two before making decision.


----------



## sharon124

searchofsub said:


> The last paragraph. I remember when I first got Mojo and tried Mojo through USB with supplied stock usb cable vs. a $250.00 optical cable through optical port on mojo I thought usb sounded better with stock cable. Only to find out the next few hours later it was only the initial dynamics on the usb port that jumped out at me made it seem that way. Never used usb port on Mojo again after going back to optical. You should atleast listen to it a day or two before making decision.



Hi, That means rather using provided usb cable , using silver usb cable will improve sound quality.
Note: if use it with cck with apple device


----------



## onsionsi

sheldaze said:


> Headphones or speakers?
> I'm listening now to a headphone rig, swapping between Schiit Gungnir Multibit and Chord Mojo.




Which one do you preferred eventually?
And can you elaborate the difference between two devices?


----------



## SearchOfSub

sharon124 said:


> Hi, That means rather using provided usb cable , using silver usb cable will improve sound quality.
> Note: if use it with cck with apple device





Now I use Lifatec Glass cable so it's not the silver cable I used before into optical port. In both cases it sounds better through optical than usb. I've tried different usb cables into Mojo and the higher quality cable always sound better to me. (obviously comes with higher price tag tho). So I do not think it's always the silver material that is making sound better. The diff. usb cables were all copper.


----------



## RPB65

So, what would be a decent USB cable via CCK to iPhone 6S+? IMHO, surely if you are buying an expensive USB cable, then that is wasted by the fact it has to go through the CCK cable anyway? That CCK cable is nothing special, certainly not when compared to a supposedly 'good' USB cable.


----------



## jmills8

searchofsub said:


> Now I use Lifatec Glass cable so it's not the silver cable I used before into optical port. In both cases it sounds better through optical than usb. I've tried different usb cables into Mojo and the higher quality cable always sound better to me. (obviously comes with higher price tag tho). So I do not think it's always the silver material that is making sound better. The diff. usb cables were all copper.


 By "better" you mean the sound was brighter? More sub bass ? Wider sound stage?


----------



## SearchOfSub

jmills8 said:


> By "better" you mean the sound was brighter? More sub bass ? Wider sound stage?





The sound was calmer and more smooth and better details, imaging etc. Kind of like the difference from mp3 file and as you go up to DSD kind of difference you hear with same setup.


----------



## cirodts

Onkyo dp x1 or samsung s3 + mojo, with which solution will have a more suitable sound to rock sound detailed warm sound and especially non-fatiguing.


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > searchofsub said:
> ...


 
  
  
 Rob has discussed the (relative**) immunity of optical connections to RF, and the influences of undesirable RF on analogue circuitry. A USB cable may well be carrying a digital signal, but it can also, inadvertently, carry RF noise which may manage to influence analogue components on the PCB (any DAC; not just Mojo).  _(**relative since although the connection itself is 'immune', it does not immunise the DAC circuitry from other avenues of RF intrusion, so an optically-connected DAC should not casually be assumed to be immune from RF intrusion)_
  
  
 I quoted some of Rob's comments on this topic, in the 'informative posts' section of post #3; a couple of which are as follows:
  


rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are source jitter intolerant) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> hiflight said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport
> ...


----------



## rkt31

though I have tried the optical route but a good usb cable with Android in airplane mode is better than coaxial. adding a small ferrite clip on core improves the usb input on mojo and you get the advantage of asynchronous streaming. may be due to asynchronous streaming via usb the sound has better transients and overall more fluid and open than coaxial.


----------



## rkt31

'I have not tried ' ( sorry,using my phone so edit option is not there in mobile version)


----------



## Mython

rkt31 said:


> 'I have not tried ' ( sorry,using my phone so edit option is not there in mobile version)


 
  
  
 No worries.
  
 By the way, have you tried switching the website into desktop mode?  Last time I looked, it was possible, on my Samsung GS2.


----------



## warrior1975

Edit is there on mobile for me. I always use mobile, never a problem. Even so, scroll all the way down, and you can see the options for desktop/mobile.

On mobile it looks like a little pen button. Just used it now to add this. In between the flag post and quote options.


----------



## sharon124

mython said:


> Rob has discussed the (relative**) immunity of optical connections to RF, and the influences of undesirable RF on analogue circuitry. A USB cable may well be carrying a digital signal, but it can also, inadvertently, carry RF noise which may manage to influence analogue components on the PCB (any DAC; not just Mojo).  _(**relative since although the connection itself is 'immune', it does not immunise the DAC circuitry from other avenues of RF intrusion, so an optically-connected DAC should not casually be assumed to be immune from RF intrusion)_
> 
> 
> I quoted some of Rob's comments on this topic, in the 'informative posts' section of post #3; a couple of which are as follows:




Can anyone pls let me know what does mean by "......USB cables that have ferrites in the cable is a good idea ....."?
From where i can buy such a cable?
Pls help me?


----------



## miketlse

Most USB cables for printers and other PC accessories contain ferrite chokes to stop RFI.
  
 You can always buy the loose ferrite chokes, and clip them onto any USB cable.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/19605#post_12705722


----------



## Mython

sharon124 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Rob has discussed the (relative**) immunity of optical connections to RF, and the influences of undesirable RF on analogue circuitry. A USB cable may well be carrying a digital signal, but it can also, inadvertently, carry RF noise which may manage to influence analogue components on the PCB (any DAC; not just Mojo).  _(**relative since although the connection itself is 'immune', it does not immunise the DAC circuitry from other avenues of RF intrusion, so an optically-connected DAC should not casually be assumed to be immune from RF intrusion)_
> ...


 
  
  
  
 yes, it means a cable with one of these ferrite bands around it:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/eBoot-Pieces-Ferrite-Suppressor-Diameter/dp/B01E5E5IY4
  

  
 Some cables already have one fitted, others can very easily be fitted with one, manually, as they just clip-on


----------



## rkt31

@sharon124, you can find plastic shell encased ferrite core online according to the dia of the cable. these can be placed on the cable .


----------



## sharon124

Ok.. Got it.. Thank you so much...seems it easy solution..


----------



## Mython

Remember to measure your USB cable thickness and choose the closest size of ferrite core, to clip onto it - otherwise, it'll drive you nuts, sliding back&forth, along the cable


----------



## sharon124

mython said:


> Remember to measure your USB cable thickness and choose the closest size of ferrite core, to clip onto it - otherwise, it'll drive you nuts, sliding back&forth, along the cable :wink_face:



One more question.. If we consider the usb cable come with mojo, is it ok if i connect one chock near the mojo side connector? Or it will need to connect two chorks at both end of cable?


----------



## EagleWings

What is the worst thing that can happen to Mojo, if I am being careless with connecting my Fiio X3ii to the Mojo using the TRRS-TRS coax cable? There are 6 possibilities as shown in the picture. 1-A is the ideal and the correct connection. What about the other 5 scenarios? I wouldn't do the 3-A and 3-B. But it is a possibility when I have friends over and they want to give Mojo a try.
  
  

  
Thanks for your help!


----------



## appabahn

Finally found way to post photos, I think.

A different approach to mobile carry, allowing flexibility in sitting, standing, kneeling, etc.
I wear iem's over ear, down back and route through belt loops to control pressure at USB connectors and limit cable bind.


----------



## jmills8

appabahn said:


> Finally found way to post photos, I think.
> 
> A different approach to mobile carry, allowing flexibility in sitting, standing, kneeling, etc.
> I wear iem's over ear, down back and route through belt loops to control pressure at USB connectors and limit cable bind.


 You in a war or something?


----------



## Mython

sharon124 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Remember to measure your USB cable thickness and choose the closest size of ferrite core, to clip onto it - otherwise, it'll drive you nuts, sliding back&forth, along the cable
> ...


 
  
 Just one choke should be sufficient (more than one will not cause any harm, but there's just no need, unless your USB cable is several metres long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 Generally, I think they tend to be applied at the source end, but just experiment and see which end you prefer.
  
 Ultimately, it's not a big deal. Just try it and see what suits you best.


----------



## jmills8

Not like this


----------



## miketlse

sharon124 said:


> One more question.. If we consider the usb cable come with mojo, is it ok if i connect one chock near the mojo side connector? Or it will need to connect two chorks at both end of cable?


 
  
 Some people manage with one choke, but others like to have a choke at each end of the cable. The chokes are relatively cheap so you can try both options, and find the one that suits you.


----------



## rhythm

rob watts said:


> But for the interpolation filter in a DAC there is absolutely no uncertainty...


 
 How about spline interpolation (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spline_interpolation)? Does it make sense to do it in a FPGA?


----------



## Rob Watts

rhythm said:


> How about spline interpolation (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spline_interpolation)? Does it make sense to do it in a FPGA?


 
 No that will create significant timing errors. Theory is very simple - use a filter that has as close as possible to an ideal sinc impulse response, and you will better recover the original un-sampled signal. If its a perfect sinc response, it will recover it perfectly for all bandwidth limited signals. No other form of interpolation filter will do this - to perfectly recover the signal it must be a sinc impulse response.
  
 An FPGA can do anything you like, so long as the desired function will fit with timing closure.
  
 Rob


----------



## Slaphead

rob watts said:


> An FPGA can do anything you like, so long as the desired function will fit with timing closure.
> 
> Rob




Rob, I've got a question regarding the use of FPGAs in Chord devices, especially relating to the Mojo.

I don't really know the cost to volume ratio of FPGAs compared to ASICs, but I'm led to believe that an ASIC is possibly a more economical solution in terms of high volume production and in terms of power consumption (at least with small enough manufacturing processes)

I totally understand that an FPGA is an advantage when it comes to "time to market", and it makes significant economical sense with the majority of Chord products in that they are relatively low volume and high end. However given that the Mojo appears to be the big thing these days, selling by the bucket load, would it not make sense to order bulk ASICs based on your design, given that your design is pretty much set in stone now.

If the truth be told I don't know how transferable your FPGA design is to an ASIC, but as it's logic gates in both I'm guessing it's achievable.


----------



## Mython

slaphead said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > An FPGA can do anything you like, so long as the desired function will fit with timing closure.
> ...


 
  
  
 I don't know much about that, but wouldn't it mean having to disclose the proprietary (and currently-encrypte-against-reverse-engineering) code structure to the silicon fabricator?


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> I don't know much about that, but wouldn't it mean having to disclose the proprietary (and currently-encrypte-against-reverse-engineering) code structure to the silicon fabricator?




You may very well have a very definite argument against it, but bear in mind that the most secretive company outside of Lockheed's Skunkworks, Apple, does just that.


----------



## Mython

slaphead said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know much about that, but wouldn't it mean having to disclose the proprietary (and currently-encrypte-against-reverse-engineering) code structure to the silicon fabricator?
> ...


 
  
  
 Perhaps, but, aside from Samsung, who would dare to cross swords with Apple, on one or more of their core technologies?
  
 Apple can rain-down legal pain & ruin upon anyone foolish enough to do such a thing, China notwithstanding, and because of the sheer scale of their production, they can handle the financial losses of someone (temporarily! LOL) trying to rip-off their technology.
  
  
 Overall, the same cannot be said for a small specialist company like Chord (or, indeed, Rob himself, since the technology is fundamentally his intellectual property, and not Chord's, if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> Perhaps, but, aside from Samsung, who would dare to cross swords with Apple, on one or more of their core technologies?
> 
> Apple can rain-down legal pain & ruin upon anyone foolish enough to do such a thing, China notwithstanding, and because of the sheer scale of their production, they can handle the financial losses of someone (temporarily! LOL) trying to rip-off their technology.
> 
> ...




I totally 100% agree wih you, Mython, but I'm just bloody curious to hear Rob's or John's answer on this.


----------



## miketlse

slaphead said:


> You may very well have a very definite argument against it, but bear in mind that the most secretive company outside of Lockheed's Skunkworks, Apple, does just that.


 
  
 I think that Rob has explained the benefits of using FPGAs in some of his other posts (but they may be on one of the other dac threads) - i think they do mention that trying to put everything in an ASIC leads to easy paths for noise and jitter to pass through the whole processing chain, and this noise and jitter then has to be removed somehow in conventional dac designs. Using FPGAs eliminates these issues, so allowing better dac performance to be realised.


----------



## miketlse

slaphead said:


> I totally 100% agree wih you, Mython, but I'm just bloody curious to hear Rob's or John's answer on this.


 
  
 The disadvantages of solid silicon do get a mention in the paragraph that starts "The second major disadvantage of ASIC silicon DAC's"
http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/5925#post_10679015
  
 I will try and find the post that i was thinking of.


----------



## Mython

Cheers, miketise,
  
 I just went and did a search and there are, indeed, a couple of interesting posts in the Hugo forum, from Rob. The Hugo thread is one I don't keep track of, so I hadn't seen those posts.


----------



## QRomo

miketlse said:


> The disadvantages of solid silicon do get a mention in the paragraph that starts "The second major disadvantage of ASIC silicon DAC's"
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/5925#post_10679015
> 
> I will try and find the post that i was thinking of.


 
 Those disadvantages apply to off-the-shelf DACs that incorporate analog conversion on chip. What Slaphead is asking about is implementing just the FPGA digital logic as an ASIC, where those disadvantages don't apply. In fact, my understanding is that an ASIC implementation will usually run faster and/or use less power than the equivalent FPGA implementation and that the downside is mainly just cost, both in terms of design time and complexity as well as initial set up for manufacturing. That's why ASICs are usually only an option in high volume or high price-per-unit products.


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> yes, it means a cable with one of these ferrite bands around it:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/eBoot-Pieces-Ferrite-Suppressor-Diameter/dp/B01E5E5IY4
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have got a few of those kicking around somewhere. I have been wondering for ages what they were.
  
 Please would they make any difference on the USB cable to the Mojo? (I realise you were talking about coaxial.)


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, they are viable for USB cables, as well as co-axial cables.


----------



## sanakimpro

Hi! Does it matter which type of cable you use for Mojo's Coax In - DX90's Coax Out? I'm pairing it via Coax to DX90, but using a 3.5mm TRS cable.
 It plays fine, I think? Not sure if it's the best configuration, though? I'm worried that there might be some crosstalk happening?
  
 Oh, I have optical and USB cables, etc, but this is for my portable setup which only has Coax output.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Rob Watts

slaphead said:


> Rob, I've got a question regarding the use of FPGAs in Chord devices, especially relating to the Mojo.
> 
> I don't really know the cost to volume ratio of FPGAs compared to ASICs, but I'm led to believe that an ASIC is possibly a more economical solution in terms of high volume production and in terms of power consumption (at least with small enough manufacturing processes)
> 
> ...


 
 When you are talking about an ASIC it depends what you are trying to achieve as there are many ways of doing this with costs ranging from fractions of million $'s to tens of millions.
  
 Its not something I have plans to do at the moment - I have much more interesting things to do!
  
 Rob


----------



## Mojo ideas

rob watts said:


> When you are talking about an ASIC it depends what you are trying to achieve as there are many ways of doing this with costs ranging from fractions of million $'s to tens of millions.
> 
> Its not something I have plans to do at the moment - I have much more interesting things to do!
> 
> Rob


 In reply to Slapheads comment I'd just like to say Time to market? I think you may have not understood that our Dacs are Rob's life work! That's more than thirty years. Therefore each design feeds into the next with all the gained knowledge. It would simply not be possible for another designer to rustle up a comparable Dac design. I've said to him a few times now that he's giving too much information away and he points to one of his block diagrams and says " good luck to any engineer that tries as that particular section took him six years of practical experimental research has to get right. Other blocks took even longer and some are still considered a work in progress. I can assure you all Rob is totally, absolutely obsessed with pushing the boundaries of sound reproduction and we share, follow and translate his vision so far it's worked out pretty well for us all.


----------



## GreenBow

Please everyone,
 I just came across a potentially reasonable mid range phone which might pair with the Mojo. It's hold SD up to 128GB. (Reviews well on Which?.)http://consumer.huawei.com/uk/mobile-phones/tech-specs/p9lite-uk.htm
  
 I don't know if it will output bitperfect, or digital, because I don't know enough about phones.

 
Connectivity
  Content start
  Wi-Fi 2.4GHz 802.11b/g/n, Wi-Fi direct
 Wi-Fi hotspot, Micro-USB
 NFC(only for VNS L31&L21)


  
  
 ---------------------
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> In reply to Slapheads comment I'd just like to say Time to market? I think you may have not understood that our Dacs are Rob's life work! That's more than thirty years. Therefore each design feeds into the next with all the gained knowledge. It would simply not be possible for another designer to *Russel* up a comparable Dac design. I've said to him a few times now that he's giving too much information away and he points to one of his block diagrams and says* " good luck to any engineer that try's.* As that section took him six years of practical experimental research has to get right. Other blocks took even longer and some are still considered a work in progress. I can assure you all Rob is totally, absolutely obsessed with pushing the boundaries of sound reproduction and we share, follow and translate his vision so far it's worked out pretty well for us all.


 
  
 That's meant to be:
 "rustle"
 "anyone that tries".
  
 (Sorry, oops, haha.)


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Please everyone,
> I just came across a potentially reasonable mid range phone which might pair with the Mojo. It's hold SD up to 128GB. (Reviews well on Which?.)http://consumer.huawei.com/uk/mobile-phones/tech-specs/p9lite-uk.htm
> 
> I don't know if it will output bitperfect, or digital, because I don't know enough about phones.
> ...


 
 It says on the link you provide that the phone has micro USB (but not optical). That version of android should allow OTG (but it is not mentioned on the page!).
  
 However it does offer dual-sim which could make it interesting for some users.
http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/gps_communication/telephone_mobile/telephone_portable/huawei_p9_lite_white.html
  
 For me, I would be taking the risk of buying a phone, that may or may not perform better (RFI wise) than my current phone, just to gain the extra SD capacity for a few months, until the mojo add - on module is released. I would rather struggle on with my current phone, for a few months.


----------



## jmills8

miketlse said:


> It says on the link you provide that the phone has micro USB (but not optical). That version of android should allow OTG (but it is not mentioned on the page!).
> 
> However it does offer dual-sim which could make it interesting for some users.
> http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/gps_communication/telephone_mobile/telephone_portable/huawei_p9_lite_white.html
> ...


 my Huawei holds 64 gigs internal and 128 gigs sd. Has 4 gigs of ram.


----------



## miketlse

jmills8 said:


> my Huawei holds 64 gigs internal and 128 gigs sd. Has 4 gigs of ram.


 
 which model is that?


----------



## opienor

Anybody using the Mojo with a Sony Xperia X Performance?
 I recently made the switch from Iphone 5s to Android and thought using USB DAC´s with Android was easy (maybe it is), but I have found no way to get the phone to recognize the Mojo as a DAC. Just installed USB Audio Player Pro and it doesnt recognize the Mojo either. I have searched the phone settings menu without finding anything regarding OTG.
 The Mojo plays audio through Tidal and the phone´s music app, but the point is of course to stream bit perfect and "untouched" audio files to it.
  
 Thanks for any help!
  
 Edit: by the way I´m using the Moon Audio Black Dragon formfit OTG cable.


----------



## miketlse

opienor said:


> Anybody using the Mojo with a Sony Xperia X Performance?
> I recently made the switch from Iphone 5s to Android and thought using USB DAC´s with Android was easy (maybe it is), but I have found no way to get the phone to recognize the Mojo as a DAC. Just installed USB Audio Player Pro and it doesnt recognize the Mojo either. I have searched the phone settings menu without finding anything regarding OTG.
> The Mojo plays audio through Tidal and the phone´s music app, but the point is of course to stream bit perfect and "untouched" audio files to it.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


 
  
 It can use a 200Gb SD card, so that is interesting.
  
 Simple questions first:
 1 - is the phone OTG enabled? OTG is required to work with external DACs.
 2 - are you using an OTG cable? OTG cable is required.
 3 - if 2 is yes, then have you plugged the correct end into your phone? OTG cables are directional, in that one plug has 4 pins connected, and the other has 5 pins connected. The correct plug must be connected into your phone.


----------



## jmills8

miketlse said:


> which model is that?








Mate 8 connects the Mojo to every music app.


----------



## opienor

miketlse said:


> It can use a 200Gb SD card, so that is interesting.
> 
> Simple questions first:
> 1 - is the phone OTG enabled? OTG is required to work with external DACs.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for your input!
  
 Now this is a head scratcher: I just tried connecting them once more, and now (5th attempt maybe?) the Mojo suddenly was recognized as a USB unit and the USB Audio Player Pro works like a charm. The Moon Audio cable seems to work fine both ways (tried switching it around).
 I made no changes in the phone´s settings menu. Something magical just happened automatically


----------



## miketlse

opienor said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> Now this is a head scratcher: I just tried connecting them once more, and now (5th attempt maybe?) the Mojo suddenly was recognized as a USB unit and the USB Audio Player Pro works like a charm. The Moon Audio cable seems to work fine both ways (tried switching it around).
> I made no changes in the phone´s settings menu. Something magical just happened automatically


 
 Sometimes things need to be done in a specific sequence, in order to recognise the dac and establish the signal connection.


----------



## KT66

I found with my Z5 that they had to be plugged in and switched on in a certain order for it to work.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> It says on the link you provide that the phone has micro USB (but not optical). That version of android should allow OTG (but it is not mentioned on the page!).
> 
> However it does offer dual-sim which could make it interesting for some users.
> http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/gps_communication/telephone_mobile/telephone_portable/huawei_p9_lite_white.html
> ...


 
  
 Is there a significance with having no optical. I assume Optical will do bitperfect. Are you postulating whether it will run bitperfect through micro-USB? Or do you know it won't please?
  
*EDIT: I am googling, "how to get android phone to play bit perfect through usb".*
  
 (Please note I did go to the third post. To see if I could find a link to determine what a phone needs to run the Mojo and bitperfect. I didn't find a link. I am looking again.)
  
 I am sort of on the lookout for a phone for myself. I only have a very old handset that is not capable of storing any files really. I would like a newer phone with a better camera. My attention was caught by this one because Which? said it has excellent battery life. That's why I put it up here to hopefully get some ideas, for me or anyone else looking.
  
 In the end though I think I am waiting for the SD-card module, but I don't know. It may be a ridiculously expensive module. Plus I still really sort of want a new phone. Talk about being indecisive.


----------



## opienor

miketlse said:


> Sometimes things need to be done in a specific sequence, in order to recognise the dac and establish the signal connection.


 
  
 Thanks to both of you. Yes that definitely seems to be the case here. Couldn´t find an answer to my issue on the internet, but you can always trust the knowledge of Head-Fi


----------



## miketlse

opienor said:


> Thanks to both of you. Yes that definitely seems to be the case here. Couldn´t find an answer to my issue on the internet, but you can always trust the knowledge of Head-Fi


 
  
 Read the section 'starting the app'
http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver
  
 The links to a lot of useful UAPP info are found in post #3


----------



## opienor

miketlse said:


> Read the section 'starting the app'
> http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/2015-07-22-12-01-14/usb-audio-driver
> 
> The links to a lot of useful UAPP info are found in post #3


 
  
 Thank you. That link was a useful read.


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> Please everyone,
> I just came across a potentially reasonable mid range phone which might pair with the Mojo. It's hold SD up to 128GB. (Reviews well on Which?.)http://consumer.huawei.com/uk/mobile-phones/tech-specs/p9lite-uk.htm
> 
> I don't know if it will output bitperfect, or digital, because I don't know enough about phones.
> ...


 oops defined! I know sorry I often press the button too early without checking what I'd just written


----------



## sheldaze

onsionsi said:


> Which one do you preferred eventually?
> And can you elaborate the difference between two devices?


 
 Wow - a while ago.
  
 Gumby for dedicated (3 or 4 amplifiers, and having multiple analog and XLR outputs assists with this), Mojo for everything else - Mojo even for the occasional local meet, where the pain of traveling with a UPS is too much. And definitely Mojo for travel.


----------



## silvrr

Some Mojo eye candy for the thread.


----------



## jarnopp

silvrr said:


> Some Mojo eye candy for the thread.



Nice!


----------



## GreenBow

silvrr said:


> Some Mojo eye candy for the thread.


 
  
 Here's a little bit of Mojo eye candy too then.
  
 Picture shows *Mojo* with its *QED Reference Audio J2P* cable which goes to the amp in my active speakers. There's showing the bottom of PC monitor, and my *Meridian Explorer, *just behind my Mojo.
  
 You can see the lower part of my *Q Acoustics BT3* (left) desktop speaker, which is set on bubble-wrap and foam for acoustics. It's to stop the speaker loosing energy into the desk, and therefor making the desk boom, which would muddy sound. (I need a better solution than foam though really.)


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Here's a little bit of Mojo eye candy too then.
> 
> Picture shows *Mojo* with its *QED Reference Audio J2P* cable which goes to the amp in my active speakers. There's showing the bottom of PC monitor, and my *Meridian Explorer, *just behind my Mojo.
> 
> You can see the lower part of my *Q Acoustics BT3* (left) desktop speaker, which is set on bubble-wrap and foam for acoustics. It's to stop the speaker loosing energy into the desk, and therefor making the desk boom, which would muddy sound. (I need a better solution than foam though really.)


 
  
 Check if there is anything on this thread which can help you with acoustic isolation.
  
http://www.whathifi.com/forum/hi-fi/accoustic-isolation-bookshelf-speakers


----------



## rwelles

I'm looking forward to the connection module. While the Mojo is extremely rugged, (in my personal experience) the USB input is very sensitive to jostling. Any sort of movement of the connector will cause the music to drop out. It appears that this new module will completely solve this issue for me. 
  
 I'm also very interested in the removable media module. My iPhone is stuffed to the gills, but it only holds 20% of my collection. 
  
@Mojo ideas -- Will there be a version of the removable media module that incorporates the connection function? While it seems possible one could stack modules, that might be unwieldy.


----------



## Jarmel

Just got a used Mojo. Is the vol. + ball supposed to be difficult to roll? If it's unintentional, is there any way to make it smoother to roll?


----------



## SearchOfSub

Is there a way to get mojo driver working with optical input on windows? why does it only work with usb...


----------



## x RELIC x

jarmel said:


> Just got a used Mojo. Is the vol. + ball supposed to be difficult to roll? If it's unintentional, is there any way to make it smoother to roll?




It's not a precision fit with the plastic balls. The unit I have was more difficult to roll at first, but over time loosened up. Since it has zero bearing on functionality I don't see a concern, for myself anyway.


----------



## ksb643

jarmel said:


> Just got a used Mojo. Is the vol. + ball supposed to be difficult to roll? If it's unintentional, is there any way to make it smoother to roll?



How do you like it?


----------



## Slaphead

greenbow said:


> Here's a little bit of Mojo eye candy too then.
> 
> Picture shows *Mojo* with its *QED Reference Audio J2P* cable which goes to the amp in my active speakers. There's showing the bottom of PC monitor, and my *Meridian Explorer,* just behind my Mojo.
> 
> You can see the lower part of my *Q Acoustics BT3* (left) desktop speaker, which is set on bubble-wrap and foam for acoustics. It's to stop the speaker loosing energy into the desk, and therefor making the desk boom, which would muddy sound. *(I need a better solution than foam though really.)*




Not necessarily. I've seen some expensive solutions for this that, when you get down to it, are nothing more than what you've already got, but just cut a little nicer.

Personally I use these as they allow me to angle my monitors, but a carefully cut piece of stiff packing foam like you have already would do exactly the same job, but without the flexibility.


----------



## miketlse

jarmel said:


> Just got a used Mojo. Is the vol. + ball supposed to be difficult to roll? If it's unintentional, is there any way to make it smoother to roll?


 
  
 I remember that early in the life of this thread, there was a post about someone finding the balls were a bit stiff to move. I think the Chord advice was that the balls would gradually 'wear in' with use, and become looser.
  
 It doesn't affect the functionality, so just give the balls a few weeks to wear in.


----------



## miketlse

searchofsub said:


> Is there a way to get mojo driver working with optical input on windows? why does it only work with usb...


 
  
 I am using my windows 10 PC, to drive my mojo via optical with no problems.
  
 If you plug an optical cable into your PC, can you see the red light at the other end of the cable?


----------



## GreenBow

slaphead said:


> Not necessarily. I've seen some expensive solutions for this that, when you get down to it, are nothing more than what you've already got, but just cut a little nicer.
> 
> Personally I use these as they allow me to angle my monitors, but a carefully cut piece of stiff packing foam like you have already would do exactly the same job, but without the flexibility.


 
 With reference to my picture quoted three posts above,
  
 Yeah I mean although I want another solution, I will probably keep what I have. I thought of crafting some wood, with a few layers of Dynomat and some tidy foam on it. Or some more substantial more solid foam which is at least tidier. Or at the very least something that doesn't need messing about with if I move it.  ...I had not seen these acoustic solutions that you and @miketlse posted.
  
 Without digressing from the Mojo topic though, I should say what this little rig sounds like. Outstanding. I can not believe it. Putting the Mojo on something half-decent in quality, with quality cables, is a winner. The soundstage is off the charts, when you consider the depth, width, and height, of the image. There are some incredible subtleties, though my 225e sometimes pick up the odd detail that the speakers don't. (The speakers have their pros too though.)..._Needless to say, PC gaming is mind-blowing on these speakers._
  
 Being up close loses a little bass but if I sit back in my chair it's all there. Something to do with distance from speakers or triangle between me and the speakers. Sitting back in another seating position away from the desk is something else entirely. The soundstage is like a 3D picture, of moving sound.
  
 I should also repeat that good cabling makes all the difference and improves this set up by 40% at least. With cheap cabling, like connecting right active to left passive, and the jack to phono, it's a different situation. The tones are there, but many of the nuances are lost, and there is a dullness and lack of excitement.


----------



## SearchOfSub

miketlse said:


> I am using my windows 10 PC, to drive my mojo via optical with no problems.
> 
> If you plug an optical cable into your PC, can you see the red light at the other end of the cable?






Yes, optical works fine with windows 10 using realtek drivers. But Chord drivers do not show up with optical - only with usb connection. I would like to use Chord drivers through optical as well.


----------



## Delayeed

searchofsub said:


> Yes, optical works fine with windows 10 using realtek drivers. But Chord drivers do not show up with optical - only with usb connection. I would like to use Chord drivers through optical as well.


 
 Doesn't the Chord drivers work USB only?


----------



## SearchOfSub

appabahn said:


> I still don't know why people do not use good old school backpacks. It's convinient, plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SearchOfSub

delayeed said:


> Doesn't the Chord drivers work USB only?





Yes, that is what I thought, But I am not certain because it does not state it in manual or website so I am not sure. If it only works in usb, is there any way to get it to work through optical as well. I know many instances where softwares were modified/updated..


----------



## SearchOfSub

I still don't know why people do not use good old school backpacks to carry their stuff. (not just audio) It's convinient and plenty of room. Looks fine for both younger and older generations.


----------



## rkt31

@SearchOfSub, I am afraid that is not possible because like any digital device to show up usb connection is must. if at all it is to be made possible via optical both the dac and pc will be needed to follow a new protocol and may be some design changes in hardware too. via optical asynchronous operation is not possible for the same reason. I would say usb connection of mojo is far more versatile. some may find usb connection to be noisy as compared to optical but if a good shielded usb cable is used ( plus some other not so expensive tweaks like adding f) errite choke to USB cable and a audioquest jitterbug ) usb connection can sound more fluid and open than optical.


----------



## SearchOfSub

rkt31 said:


> @SearchOfSub, I am afraid that is not possible because like any digital device to show up usb connection is must. if at all it is to be made possible via optical both the dac and pc will be needed to follow a new protocol and may be some design changes in hardware too. via optical asynchronous operation is not possible for the same reason. I would say usb connection of mojo is far more versatile. some may find usb connection to be noisy as compared to optical but if a good shielded usb cable is used ( plus some other not so expensive tweaks like adding f) errite choke to USB cable and a audioquest jitterbug ) usb connection can sound more fluid and open than optical.





Ah, I see. Bigger deal than I thought. I am first time PC user for audio so do not have much knowledge on technical side. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## jmills8

rkt31 said:


> @SearchOfSub, I am afraid that is not possible because like any digital device to show up usb connection is must. if at all it is to be made possible via optical both the dac and pc will be needed to follow a new protocol and may be some design changes in hardware too. via optical asynchronous operation is not possible for the same reason. I would say usb connection of mojo is far more versatile. some may find usb connection to be noisy as compared to optical but if a good shielded usb cable is used ( plus some other not so expensive tweaks like adding f) errite choke to USB cable and a audioquest jitterbug ) usb connection can sound more fluid and open than optical.


----------



## onsionsi

sheldaze said:


> Wow - a while ago.
> 
> Gumby for dedicated (3 or 4 amplifiers, and having multiple analog and XLR outputs assists with this), Mojo for everything else - Mojo even for the occasional local meet, where the pain of traveling with a UPS is too much. And definitely Mojo for travel.


 
 From sound wise what is the difference between two devices?


----------



## sheldaze

onsionsi said:


> From sound wise what is the difference between two devices?


 
 Not easy to describe, and your preferences will be different from mine. Definitely a point where a personal listen is advised.
 I keep my ears open to various technology/technique for digital audio conversion. I've heard:
  

Arcam irDAC
Audio-GD DAC19 (10th anniversary)
Ayre Codex/QB-9 DSD
Chord Mojo/Hugo
Meridian Explorer/Explorer2/Director/Prime
Metrum Musette/Pavane
Schiit Mimby/Bimby/Gumby/Yggy
  
 All these I've heard at home, with the exception of the Pavane, which I heard at a meet with my own headphones and on the same equipment as I personally own. But I would not be able to truly describe any of these to you in other than simple terms - treble, bass, soundstage, depth, etc. And to me, that doesn't get at the essence of what makes me like or dislike any of these. And my personal like or dislike is not helpful to the next listener, unless my taste is similar to yours.
  
 I posted, probably late last year, that I brought my Chord Mojo to a meet, along with my Gumby and a Schiit Fulla. There was a person at that meet who was interested in hearing the Mojo, and he preferred the Gumby. He went further to state he preferred the Fulla to the Mojo. This is not an opinion I share, but it highlights how differently we each hear sound. You really need to give these implementations a listen for yourself.


----------



## Sound Eq

are there any news on the modules, its been so so so long since getting any news about upcoming modules


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> are there any news on the modules, its been so so so long since getting any news about upcoming modules


 
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20400#post_12742161


----------



## RPB65

I have just ordered one of Konstantin's (Lavricables by names on here) for the iPhone / Mojo. I will post back when I get it and try it.
 I am still interested in the upcoming Chord modules for the Mojo / iPhone, however am too impatient so this cable will be tested first! lol.
  
 I will never know but do wonder, would I have ever bought the ZX2 if I had heard the Mojo first? Hmmm. I shall mentally debate that one.....
 Similarly, I am a sucker for all this hi-res music malarky. I don't think I would be buying much hi-res stuff if I had the Mojo in the earlier days of my step into audiophile gear. I am just glad I found out what music can sound like via these DAPS/DACS. Am loving it.
 Mojo makes CD sound so good as well.


----------



## Sound Eq

rpb65 said:


> I have just ordered one of Konstantin's (Lavricables by names on here) for the iPhone / Mojo. I will post back when I get it and try it.
> 
> 
> I am still interested in the upcoming Chord modules for the Mojo / iPhone, however am too impatient so this cable will be tested first! lol.
> ...



 


hmmm where did i hear the word malarky these days


----------



## canali

sound eq said:


> rpb65 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just ordered one of Konstantin's (Lavricables by names on here) for the iPhone / Mojo. I will post back when I get it and try it.
> ...


 
 we love joe, we love joe...heck i'm a canuck..and i even love joe
 jim flaherty was our cdn (Irish) version..he passed away too young but was
 admired equally:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Flaherty
  
 now back to audio....


----------



## discord76

Guys, I have just bought a Mojo and was wondering if you could recommend the best way to connect it up. I intend to use it in my bedroom for listening to headphones, but am planning on storing my music of a NAS and using a Raspberry Pi as a streamer. How would i go about sending the digital signal from the Pi to the Mojo?


----------



## silvrr

discord76 said:


> Guys, I have just bought a Mojo and was wondering if you could recommend the best way to connect it up. I intend to use it in my bedroom for listening to headphones, but am planning on storing my music of a NAS and using a Raspberry Pi as a streamer. How would i go about sending the digital signal from the Pi to the Mojo?




I'm getting some clicks over USB sounds like the Wifi as its only while the Wifi is in heavy use. I don't think I got the stock cable when I bought my mojo so your results may vary. 

The Digi+ from Hifiberry will give you an optical out


----------



## Mython

discord76 said:


> Guys, I have just bought a Mojo and was wondering if you could recommend the best way to connect it up. I intend to use it in my bedroom for listening to headphones, but am planning on storing my music of a NAS and using a Raspberry Pi as a streamer. How would i go about sending the digital signal from the Pi to the Mojo?


 
  
  
 Some possibilities:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=raspberry&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread[0]=784602&advanced=1


----------



## RPB65

How did we end up writing about fruit pies? pmsl 


discord76 said:


> Guys, I have just bought a Mojo and was wondering if you could recommend the best way to connect it up. I intend to use it in my bedroom for listening to headphones, but am planning on storing my music of a NAS and using a *Raspberry Pi* as a streamer. How would i go about sending the digital signal from the Pi to the Mojo?


 
 What? Fruit pies? yummy. Be messy plugging Mojo in to that though.


----------



## canali

rpb65 said:


> How did we end up writing about fruit pies? pmsl
> What? Fruit pies? yummy. Be messy plugging Mojo in to that though.




Well at least it's better than what happened in that famous apple pie scene from the teen flick "American Pie" ...remember that lol.
"We'll just tell your mom that we ate it all" lmao .. could there have been any dad better than Eugene Levy for that series ... Like really...his comedic brilliance nailed it.


----------



## Mython

rpb65 said:


> How did we end up writing about fruit pies? pmsl
> 
> 
> discord76 said:
> ...


 
  
 Here's something 'Jammy' you can _safely_ feed Mojo:
  

  
  
 I already did, and Mojo drives the bassline superbly _(_*I hope you like jammin', too..!*_)_


----------



## Jarmel

ksb643 said:


> How do you like it?


 
 I'll have to A/B it more but it seems like the acoustic decay is a bit better. The soundstage with my Roxannes might be better than my HD800s. I'm not sure I like that haha.


----------



## rumina

Swiss National Day - a little present for you.
  
 I made a Mojo SD card adapter thanks to my new 3D printer. Was a bit tricky to find the right measurements for the top plate/plugs. It's a USB hub/SD Card reader that works fine with Android:
  

  

  

  
 You can print it yourself, need some soldering experience, find the infos here:
  
 https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1698550
  
 would be fun to see other adapters for the mojo, have fun.


----------



## KT66

greenbow said:


> Here's a little bit of Mojo eye candy too then.
> 
> Picture shows *Mojo* with its *QED Reference Audio J2P* cable which goes to the amp in my active speakers. There's showing the bottom of PC monitor, and my *Meridian Explorer,* just behind my Mojo.
> 
> You can see the lower part of my *Q Acoustics BT3* (left) desktop speaker, which is set on bubble-wrap and foam for acoustics. It's to stop the speaker loosing energy into the desk, and therefor making the desk boom, which would muddy sound. (I need a better solution than foam though really.)


 blu tak is your friend


----------



## SearchOfSub

rumina said:


> Swiss National Day - a little present for you.
> 
> I made a Mojo SD card adapter thanks to my new 3D printer. Was a bit tricky to find the right measurements for the top plate/plugs. It's a USB hub/SD Card reader that works fine with Android:
> 
> ...






Hahaha very nice. happy listening


----------



## canali

rumina said:


> Swiss National Day - a little present for you.
> 
> I made a Mojo SD card adapter thanks to my new 3D printer. Was a bit tricky to find the right measurements for the top plate/plugs. It's a USB hub/SD Card reader that works fine with Android:
> 
> ...


 
  
 kudos...i have a strong feeling we're going to see something very similar from chord, released soon enough.


----------



## bixby

howdy said:


> I've tried everything, this phone definitely does not have USB out. Does you or anyone have a list of cellphones with USB out so I can narrow my search. The goal is to buy the cheapest Android device with USB out so I can use my Tidal offline with the Mojo.
> Thanks in advance!


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs


----------



## bixby

normanl said:


> Does anyone know where to get stereo 3.5mm M/M cable with ferrite core filters? I'd like to use it to connect Mojo to my preamp and active monitors. I goole-searched it with no result.


 

 I've got some short ones about a foot long I believe.  PM me if interested


----------



## bixby

maserluv said:


> Hi Mython,
> 
> I'm using the mojo with Mac mini. I read about audioquest, Supra but do they sound different or superior than the other?
> 
> ...


 

 the lifatec silflex is the best sounding I have used and I have several glass and quite a few plastic.  Works ok with mini, but gets it pants blown off by usb.  Toslink on a mini is last resort, imho


----------



## bixby

zojokkeli said:


> Nice! I'm also making a move from Bifrost Uber to Mojo, although I'm keeping mine for the time being so I can hook my speakers up to my television.
> How would you compare Bifrost MB to Mojo?


 

 Read my bimby review on my blog and note the parts mentioned that were not quite up to par for me.  The Mojo sounds quite different, basically being more open and clear.  Not sure about the depth with speaker setup yet, waiting for a good mini cable to arrive.  All the tests I have done using adapters and cheap cables give cheap results so far with the Mojo.


----------



## Torq

bixby said:


> the lifatec silflex is the best sounding I have used and I have several glass and quite a few plastic.  Works ok with mini, but gets it pants blown off by usb.  Toslink on a mini is last resort, imho


 
  
 I'll second the Lifatec recommendation.
  
 They're sensibly priced, and easily out-spec even the highest-end AudioQuest cables (and they measure much better too ... well beyond their spec).
  
 I'll disagree on the optical/USB point though, at least out of my 2012 Mac Mini ... USB is, so far, _always _my last-resort ... unless you need higher than 24/96, since you can't do that out of the Mini via TOSLINK.  This does, of course, depend on other parts of the system and how they've implemented their USB interfaces.  But that's just for me, in my system.


----------



## bixby

greenbow said:


> Here's a little bit of Mojo eye candy too then.
> 
> Picture shows *Mojo* with its *QED Reference Audio J2P* cable which goes to the amp in my active speakers. There's showing the bottom of PC monitor, and my *Meridian Explorer, *just behind my Mojo.
> 
> You can see the lower part of my *Q Acoustics BT3* (left) desktop speaker, which is set on bubble-wrap and foam for acoustics. It's to stop the speaker loosing energy into the desk, and therefor making the desk boom, which would muddy sound. (I need a better solution than foam though really.)


 

 You really need to get the woofer higher off the desk to minimize lumpy bass response.  And here is a cheap solution.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/7637/dektop-pics/


----------



## discord76

My CD player just has a coaxial digital output is there a way to plug it into a Mojo? Also my computer is an Intel NUC, it has an HDMI output could I use that?


----------



## Light - Man

bixby said:


> You really need to get the woofer higher off the desk to minimize lumpy bass response.  And here is a cheap solution.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/7637/dektop-pics/


 
 Love the industrial look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - don't try this at home or else!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Another option is to use 3 steel nuts under each speaker (as in nuts and bolts) with some blutac on both sides of the nut.
  
 This helps to isolate the speaker from the desk or speaker stand.


----------



## discord76

Will this adapter be good for connecting c coaxial digital input to the Mojo?
  
 http://www.misco.co.uk/product/154251/C2G-3-5mm-Mono-Male-To-Rca-Female-Adapter


----------



## NaiveSound

In order to get Apple music (only using that because 3 months free) to transport to mojo in bitperfect, can I get an app? Or is apple music not have a way for uapp or others? Just want vest quality when using mojo


----------



## Torq

naivesound said:


> In order to get Apple music (only using that because 3 months free) to transport to mojo in bitperfect, can I get an app? Or is apple music not have a way for uapp or others? Just want vest quality when using mojo


 

 If you're using an Android device with Apple Music, then you're stuck with having Android's native, forced, re-sampling in the way and you won't get bit-perfect output.  There might be ways around that if you're willing to root the phone, but I'm not aware of any at the moment.
  
 UAPP doesn't support Apple Music and I very much doubt Apple are going to open up their system to allow it to do so.  That they let Sonos integrate directly was really down to the level of penetration that product line has - and I think they're the only third party with access at the moment.
  
 If you're using an Apple device, then the native stream goes straight to the Mojo and there's no resampling - so the result will be bit-perfect.


----------



## Deftone

karmazynowy said:


> No, but now i will try this.


 
  
 just water cool it lol


----------



## Traveller

discord76 said:


> My CD player just has a coaxial digital output is there a way to plug it into a Mojo? Also my computer is an Intel NUC, it has an HDMI output could I use that?


 

 Yes, you can use your CD player as a "transport" by connecting it to the Mojo. Depending on your player, you'll either need an RCA to 3.5mm "Y" cable or a 3.5-3.5mm cable.
  
 https://www.headphone.com/collections/cables/Mini-to-RCA-Cable
  
 No, you cannot use an HDMI interface with Mojo.


----------



## discord76

A "Y" cable is no use as it will have two RCA plugs and the 3.5mm will be stereo not mono. It seems hard to find a 75 ohm 1 RCA to 3.5mm cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

discord76 said:


> A "Y" cable is no use as it will have two RCA plugs and the 3.5mm will be stereo not mono. It seems hard to find a 75 ohm 1 RCA to 3.5mm cable.




Contact Dysonaudio and have them make you one. Reasonable prices and good quality.

https://www.dysonaudio.com/collections/digital-cables/products/new-handmade-dyson-audio-fiio-ibasso-dap-dac-hp-amp-75-ohm-digital-jumper-ts-rca

Or the adaptor you linked may work. For £2.19 you may as well just try it out.


----------



## Traveller

traveller said:


> discord76 said:
> 
> 
> > My CD player just has a coaxial digital output is there a way to plug it into a Mojo? Also my computer is an Intel NUC, it has an HDMI output could I use that?
> ...


 


discord76 said:


> A "Y" cable is no use as it will have two RCA plugs and the 3.5mm will be stereo not mono. It seems hard to find a 75 ohm 1 RCA to 3.5mm cable.


 
  
 My bad - I have the opposite setup (line out to preamp analog) which is why I had the "Y" component on my mind... .
 I am currently using TOSLINK for CD-Player output but I could also go with coax, in which case it would be single RCA to mini.
  
 I recommend Kimber Kable. You appear to be in the UK so I would suggest Russ Andrews:
 http://www.russandrews.com/eu/cables-kimber-kable-interconnects-digital-audio-interconnects-digital-coax-interconnects/
  
 Even comes with a Mojo-Quick-Start "guide" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  




  
  
_p.s. I'm not a big fan of adapters._


----------



## SearchOfSub

kimbre cable sound very good on my Hugo btw.Good cable company sound wise.


----------



## Mojo ideas

rumina said:


> Swiss National Day - a little present for you.
> 
> I made a Mojo SD card adapter thanks to my new 3D printer. Was a bit tricky to find the right measurements for the top plate/plugs. It's a USB hub/SD Card reader that works fine with Android:
> 
> ...


 Nicely done I like the colour too but I should say we've no plans at present match it.


----------



## Ra97oR

I guess only hot pink is down in the pipeline at the moment.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Thinking about getting Ether C to pair up with Mojo. Anyone have this setup how does it sound together?


----------



## discord76

Kimber seems really expensive for a digital cable. I'll give it a miss.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 John, please, please, please can you have Chord make one to match this?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/720512/obscure-chinese-daps/1200#post_12699625
  
  
 (joke - for god's sake, _please don't! _





)


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> John, please, please, please can you have Chord make one to match this?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/720512/obscure-chinese-daps/1200#post_12699625
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can only presume that the DAP is aimed at the female market sector (soft curves, fits comfortably in the hand, .....)
 It is very different to many DAPs on the market, which have a very oblong box shape, with plenty of hard edges, plus plenty of buttons and a large display - overall a more macho styling to the physical design.


----------



## tretneo

I thought I'd share a pic of my mobile stack (iPhone 5s > FiiO L19 cable > Chord Mojo) for those interested in stacking an iOS device with the Mojo. I used a single 3M Dual Lock outdoor 5 LB fastener strip to attach the two. It's bulky but extremely stable and a pleasure to use. I imagine the current gen iPod touch would work a little better even since the dimensions are similar but significantly thinner than the iPhone.
  
 Note: I have not experienced issues with the FiiO L19 cable any more so than with the Apple CCK adapter. One the rare occasion the Mojo connection isn't recognized I just disconnect the cable, reconnect and all is well.


----------



## headmanPL

greenbow said:


> Here's a little bit of Mojo eye candy too then.
> 
> Picture shows *Mojo* with its *QED Reference Audio J2P* cable which goes to the amp in my active speakers. There's showing the bottom of PC monitor, and my *Meridian Explorer, *just behind my Mojo.
> 
> You can see the lower part of my *Q Acoustics BT3* (left) desktop speaker, which is set on bubble-wrap and foam for acoustics. It's to stop the speaker loosing energy into the desk, and therefor making the desk boom, which would muddy sound. (I need a better solution than foam though really.)


 
  
 Nothing beats Blu Tack. A thick blob under each corner will hold it firmly in place and improve the sound


----------



## silvrr

searchofsub said:


> Thinking about getting Ether C to pair up with Mojo. Anyone have this setup how does it sound together?




Fantastic pairing. Plenty of power for the ether. Let me know if you want specifics. There are a few people in this thread with the combo.


----------



## tretneo

silvrr said:


> Fantastic pairing. Plenty of power for the ether. Let me know if you want specifics. There are a few people in this thread with the combo.


 
  
 I have this combo (Mojo + Ether C 1.1) and think it's fantastic. Have the Ether Flow on order and will be upgrading my Ether C to the Flow version as well. Very excited about it.


----------



## Traveller

traveller said:


> ...I recommend Kimber Kable. You appear to be in the UK so I would suggest Russ Andrews: http://www.russandrews.com/eu/cables-kimber-kable-interconnects-digital-audio-interconnects-digital-coax-interconnects/
> 
> Even comes with a Mojo-Quick-Start "guide"


 


discord76 said:


> Kimber seems really expensive for a digital cable. I'll give it a miss.


 
 Yes, but look - they even have it pictured with our beloved Mojo... isn't that alone worth the 90 quid??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I jest.
  
 I started out in this crazy hobby with lots of ambition but little cash to back it up and given the somewhat shady $$$-interconnect business, I found salvation in Kimber-Kable's *PBJs* _(Peanut Butter and Jelly)_ analog* interconnects. At the time, I think they went for ~ $45 for a .5m pair. I bought them during a trip to the U.S. which helped to keep the costs down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 *Of course, it's MUCH easier to justify quality _analog_ interconnects and a much harder battle for digital. Some _(including Rob Watts, if I'm not mistaken)_ may agree that RF *could* still hitch a ride on the digital signal but this is certainly more a question of _reasonable_ insulation and not a need for super-duper 110% pure OF Cu / Ag / Adamantium / Vibranium  and whatnot.


----------



## miketlse

traveller said:


> Yes, but look - they even have it pictured with our beloved Mojo... isn't that alone worth the 90 quid???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think this is the appropriate place to add a caveat.
  
http://www.whathifi.com/forum/accessories/poor-russ-andrews
  
 For many years Russ Andrews has been ridiculed on the What HiFi forum, because he keeps advertising expensive HiFi equipment/accessories, making claims which cannot be verified/validated. This example does date back to 2008, but his name does keep cropping up every few months. For those living outside the UK, the ASA was the Advertising Standards Authority.
  
 Some people swear by his products, others swear at them, so you must make your own mind up - it is your money.


----------



## Traveller

miketlse said:


> ...For many years Russ Andrews has been ridiculed on the What HiFi forum, because he keeps advertising expensive HiFi equipment/accessories, making claims which cannot be verified/validated. This example does date back to 2008, but his name does keep cropping up every few months. For those living outside the UK, the ASA was the Advertising Standards Authority... Some people swear by his products, others swear at them, so you must make your own mind up - it is your money.


 
 Sorry to hear that.
  
 But just to be clear, _I am backing Kimber Kable's products_, not Russ Andrews. Kimber Kable is a U.S. based company but I am fairly certain "distributors" like Russ Andrews are responsible for selecting the length of the interconnect (or speaker wire, etc.) and terminating them with KK connectors _(and finishing it up with OEM KK heat-shrink wrap)._
  
 By all means, if interested in KK, one should select t_heir preferred distributor / seller_:
 http://www.kimber.com/wheretobuy/
  
 Having said that, Russ Andrews sell their own power cords but Kimber Kable is Kimber Kable at the end of the day


----------



## miketlse

traveller said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> But just to be clear, _I am backing Kimber Kable's products_, not Russ Andrews. Kimber Kable is a U.S. based company but I am fairly certain "distributors" like Russ Andrews are responsible for selecting the length of the interconnect (or speaker wire, etc.) and terminating them with KK connectors _(and finishing it up with OEM KK heat-shrink wrap)._
> 
> ...


 
  
 That has clarified things.


----------



## wahsmoh

tretneo said:


> I have this combo (Mojo + Ether C 1.1) and think it's fantastic. Have the Ether Flow on order and will be upgrading my Ether C to the Flow version as well. Very excited about it.




I'm thinking of pulling the plug and going with the Ether C Flow.. I'm just worried that it will underwhelm me. I think if it retains the magic if Ether 1.1 but with more bass slam and a little more warmth I could be sold. Its just that its so expensive and my Fostex ThX00 with Alpha pads do such a fine job for less than 1/4 the price.


----------



## SearchOfSub

silvrr said:


> Fantastic pairing. Plenty of power for the ether. Let me know if you want specifics. There are a few people in this thread with the combo.





Hello, does the Ether C midrange sound cold or analytical at all? I prefer warmth than neutral/more details.


----------



## discord76

My Mojo arrived today and it sounds amazing. I have it plugged into my Intel NUC mini-PC via USB just now and it is playing through my Sennheiser 565 Ovation headphones. The clarity and separation of instruments is breathtaking. It sounds very musical and is a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## miketlse

discord76 said:


> My Mojo arrived today and it sounds amazing. I have it plugged into my Intel NUC mini-PC via USB just now and it is playing through my Sennheiser 565 Ovation headphones. The clarity and separation of instruments is breathtaking. It sounds very musical and is a pleasure to listen to.


 
  
 Welcome to the party - you will have much fun listening to music using mojo.


----------



## discord76

miketlse said:


> I think this is the appropriate place to add a caveat.
> 
> http://www.whathifi.com/forum/accessories/poor-russ-andrews
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, way back over a decade ago i used to buy Russ Andrews stuff, and would enjoy browsing his catalogue. But sooner or later you realise that even if some of the items he sells do improve sound slightly, they come at a huge cost! And I personally do not believe the cost is justified.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Hello, does the Ether C midrange sound cold or analytical at all? I prefer warmth than neutral/more details.




You'll want the ETHER C Flow.


----------



## waveSounds

Each time I toy with the idea of buying an 'upgraded' pair of closed cans, I plug the 1540s into the Mojo and I remember why I haven't bothered.


----------



## redstar

Hi all,
  
 I am currently deciding between the Mojo and the Vorzuge Vorzamp Pure 2. Can anyone give me some advice on which to go for? To be used with an AK100.
  
 Many thanks,
 Daniel.


----------



## headwhacker

searchofsub said:


> Hello, does the Ether C midrange sound cold or analytical at all? I prefer warmth than neutral/more details.


 
  
 If you prefer warmth, I am not sure you will like Ether-C with Mojo. It's just lacking a bit in the low mid/mid bass which make it sound neutral. I is not bright as it does sound harsh so it may sound a bit cold to you.
  
 I usually boost the bass by EQ by around 3dB when I had the Ether-C. If you want warmth check out the DT1770 Pro.


----------



## maxh22

redstar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently deciding between the Mojo and the Vorzuge Vorzamp Pure 2. Can anyone give me some advice on which to go for? To be used with an AK100.
> 
> ...




Go with the Mojo, you won't regrete it. The Mojo will sound significantly better than just amping your AK100.


----------



## jlbrach

actually the mojo sounds great with pretty much any HD as a portable option


----------



## JaeYoon

Well shucks. I sold the Mojo since I got Opus #1. I felt Opus #1 sounded better than Mojo.
 But the buyer wanted a refund and I ended up keeping Mojo.
  
 sigh. Also original audio store I bought from Audio High has a policy that won't take refunds if the product is opened.
 I don't know what I can use Mojo for honestly.


----------



## jmills8

redstar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently deciding between the Mojo and the Vorzuge Vorzamp Pure 2. Can anyone give me some advice on which to go for? To be used with an AK100.
> 
> ...


 Get both.


----------



## SearchOfSub

jaeyoon said:


> Well shucks. I sold the Mojo since I got Opus #1. I felt Opus #1 sounded better than Mojo.
> But the buyer wanted a refund and I ended up keeping Mojo.
> 
> sigh. Also original audio store I bought from Audio High has a policy that won't take refunds if the product is opened.
> I don't know what I can use Mojo for honestly.





What kind of company takes no returns now this day in age. I understand restocking fee but no return at all? I know i won't be buying from that place...


----------



## JaeYoon

searchofsub said:


> What kind of company takes no returns now this day in age. I understand restocking fee but no return at all? I'll make sure I won't be buying from that place...



You are lucky. I live in San Jose nearest audio store to me is Audio High.
Also I reread terms and agreement Even if the product is defective, you cannot get a refund. Sales are final
Ok I have no choice. Im going to return opus and find something cheap as a transport for my Mojo.
Maybe Cayin N5 or dx 80

I might as well make use of mojo. $652 with tax I need to use.

Its been months Opus still doesnt support Usb out.


----------



## howdy

jaeyoon said:


> You are lucky. I live in San Jose nearest audio store to me is Audio High.
> Also I reread terms and agreement Even if the product is defective, you cannot get a refund. Sales are final
> Ok I have no choice. Im going to return opus and find something cheap as a transport for my Mojo.
> Maybe Cayin N5 or dx 80
> ...



The FiiO X5ii would be a better choice than the DX80, when you switch songs on the 80 you'll here a pop sound which gets really annoying. It actually does it when the bit rate changes, I have both so I know first hand.


----------



## JaeYoon

howdy said:


> The FiiO X5ii would be a better choice than the DX80, when you switch songs on the 80 you'll here a pop sound which gets really annoying. It actually does it when the bit rate changes, I have both so I know first hand.


 

 Thanks! Looks like ibasso still hasn't fully ironed out DX80 with latest firmware XD


----------



## howdy

jaeyoon said:


> Thanks! Looks like ibasso still hasn't fully ironed out DX80 with latest firmware XD



Nope. My main use for the DX80 is my iDSD Micro and I IPod touch for the Mojo.


----------



## EveTan

I'm thinking about using the Mojo for its DAC in my Stax setup and I was wondering if there was a possible connection method to link the Mojo and my SRM 252 S which only has RCA inputs. 
  
 *nvm. Can just use a 3.5mm to RCA


----------



## theveterans

> I might as well make use of mojo. $652 with tax I need to use.


 
  
 Use it as your car audio DAC, it makes a nice improvement in PRaT and imaging IMO.


----------



## JaeYoon

theveterans said:


> Use it as your car audio DAC, it makes a nice improvement in PRaT and imaging IMO.



Good point!

I decided to keep Opus. I just discovered the Opus supports Mojo. I need to use a Mini Toslink 3.5mm to optical out. Just bought one


----------



## noobandroid

theveterans said:


> Use it as your car audio DAC, it makes a nice improvement in PRaT and imaging IMO.



i use fiio with mojo as car audio, makes my blaupunkt shine


----------



## Traveller

Posted by *SearchOfSub* /img/forum/go_quote.gifQuote:


> jaeyoon said:
> 
> 
> > Also original audio store I bought from Audio High has a policy that won't take refunds if the product is opened....
> ...


 


Spoiler: Off-Topic



Honestly, I'm not a big fan of "returned Items". I ordered a "new" Dragon Fly from Amazon and I got a non-sealed package and the DF was _scuffed_. Why should I be asked to pay full price for a "tested" product? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It's of course another thing entirely if the store that accepts returns also sells them as such _- "open-box" deals_, etc.
 In that case, not a problem. There are plenty of people out there, that unlike myself,  are* not *affected by *OCD*...


----------



## redstar

jmills8 said:


> Get both.


 
  
 Get both, to use in a stack? Will that sound significantly better when using both?


----------



## jmills8

redstar said:


> Get both, to use in a stack? Will that sound significantly better when using both?


get both to compare, to stack and/or use seperately. Both are great.


----------



## miketlse

traveller said:


> Posted by *SearchOfSub* /img/forum/go_quote.gifQuote:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off-Topic
> ...


 
  
 That doesn't look too good.
 I avoid buying open-box items, but i am happy with ex-demo items. I bought my Mojo from a dealer as ex-demo, and I was pleasantly surprised by the condition. I struggled to see any signs of wear or use, and eventually persuaded myself that maybe (only maybe!) there was some 'polishing' of the surface of the balls, which I happily accept as part of the Mojos previous use for demo purposes.
 Based on this experience, i would happily buy more ex-demo gear from that dealer.


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

So i have a mojo, but will i get better SQ from a Cowon Plenue 1 or ZX2 paired with EX1000?


----------



## Staxton

Here is my latest (and most likely final) all-in-one portable transport enclosure for the Mojo: the "MojoPi".

  


_Size comparison with iPhone 6s_
  
 It consists of:
  
 Raspberry Pi 3 Mainboard with built-in WiFi, but with the LAN, USB, HDMI, and audio ports removed.
 Waveshare Spotpear 3.5" Resistive Touch Screen or equivalent (see http://www.ebay.com/itm/291722114342?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT)
 Adafruit 2500 mAh Lithium battery to power the RPi3 (at least 3hrs play time)
 Adafruit Powerboost 1000c (to convert the 2500 mAh 3.7 volt battery to 5 volts and to charge the battery)
 Anker USB Dual SD/MicroSD reader removed from shell
 SD to Micro SD FPC Extender
 2 PNY 512GB SD cards
 200GB Sandisk MicroSD card (OS + Music) inserted in RPi3 microSD card slot
 Adafruit Switch
 Chord Mojo
 3D Print Enclosure
  
 Its dimensions are 125mm long x 98.2mm wide x 26mm high and it weighs 358g. The Mojo is connected to the RPi3 via a DIY microUSB cable soldered directly to the RPi3. The dual USB SD/MicroSD card reader is also soldered directly to the RPi3. The MojoPi can hold up to 1.2 TB of music on 2 full-size SD cards and a 200 GB microSD card. The interface is Rune Audio (based on Arch Linux). I can access Rune Audio through the screen or remotely via WiFi on a web browser using the IP address of the MojoPi.
  
 The touchscreen is resistive, not capacitive, and so requires a fingernail or a stylus; it is not very easy to scroll. There doesn't seem to be a readily-available 3.5" or smaller capacitive touch screen that works with both the RPi3 and Rune Audio.
  
 I need to insert a USB 2.0 Micro-B Male to Micro-AB Female Adapter into a slot on the side to charge the Mojo.
  
 I think this is as small an enclosure as possible that contains both a 3.5" screen and a Mojo without removing the Mojo board from its case and connecting the Mojo directly to the RPi instead of using the Mojo's microUSB port. That would potentially narrow the unit by about 10 mm. A smaller board (One example is the Odroid C0), containing just a SOC for the operating system, an on-board battery booster/charger, and USB connections to SD cards, could provide for either more storage or a larger battery, but wouldn't change the overall size very much, since the Mojo and the screen pretty much determine the minimum dimensions of the enclosure. The plastic enclosure is fairly sturdy, but a harder plastic or metal enclosure would clearly be preferable.
  
 I haven't done any kind of real comparison between the MojoPi and a more traditional phone/Mojo or PC/Mojo setup, but to me it sounds great. Despite the slapdash internal wiring, I haven't had any noticeable clicks or interference. I've played 44.1/16 up to 192/24 PCM without any problem. DSD64 seems to work well enough, although I have had the occasional drop-out.
  
 Is it just me or does anyone else think it would be cool if Chord came out with something like this?
  
 Cheers,
 Rod


----------



## JaeYoon

wow that looks so neat! I honestly think if chord made something like this. I would buy


----------



## GreenBow

I went to take a peek at the Huawei P9 Lite yesterday. Still undecided.
  
 Please do we know if the SD-card module that will come for the Mojo, is powered? Or will it run off the Mojo's power?


----------



## miketlse

staxton said:


> Here is my latest (and most likely final) all-in-one portable transport enclosure for the Mojo: the "MojoPi".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very good, and possibly you have already done 90% of the development work, that could be relatively easily extended to realise an idea I was having this morning.
  
 Take as inspiration a network player such as this for a start point http://www.cocktailaudio.com/overview.html
  
 I was thinking, that if one had some old no longer used hifi equipment, built into a case like this:

remove the internal circuitry etc
create a new front panel (3d printed?) which featured a space for a touchscreen, plus a dock which one could use to connect their Mojo
use raspberry pi (or similar) to control everything internally
add one or more SSD to store ones music library
work our how to connect it all together, and write the software
  
 And then you have a low cost music player, with the DAC functionality of a Mojo, that would musically outperform music players being sold for thousands of pounds/dollars/euros.
  
 As I say, you have done 90% of the development work - a domestic network player just uses a different form factor, plus SSD. 
  
 Again, well done.


----------



## cirodts

Hi, I tried some dap: iBasso DX80 analytical sound and tiring, onkyo dp x1 also a little tiring and the sound was not well filled, ak jr not detailed enough.
 I grado sr 225E headphones you think a samsung s3 + mojo will have an engaging and not annoying sound with thrasch metal music?


----------



## GreenBow

cirodts said:


> Hi, I tried some dap: iBasso DX80 analytical sound and tiring, onkyo dp x1 also a little tiring and the sound was not well filled, ak jr not detailed enough.
> I grado sr 225E headphones you think a samsung s3 + mojo will have an engaging and not annoying sound with thrasch metal music?


 
  
 I have the 225e and the Mojo. I love it. However I do feel it needs better headphones.


----------



## Staxton

miketlse said:


> Very good, and possibly you have already done 90% of the development work, that could be relatively easily extended to realise an idea I was having this morning.
> 
> Take as inspiration a network player such as this for a start point http://www.cocktailaudio.com/overview.html
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks very much! 
  
 You might be interested in this post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/810520/portable-all-in-one-dap-with-chord-mojo


----------



## miketlse

staxton said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> You might be interested in this post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/810520/portable-all-in-one-dap-with-chord-mojo


 
  
 Thanks - that looks interesting.


----------



## discord76

Does anyone know if Mojo is compatible with Windows 10 Mobile?


----------



## audi0nick128

I thought I'd just try a Jitterbug in my chain.I picked up the bug today and since I had the fitting adapterS on hand I tried it on my phone first. It was a pleasant surprise. It's too early to give any real impressions, but I like what I hear  
For those of you who think that this is not usable on the go.... You are absolutely right... See for yourself 



If I recall correctly Rob recently said, that the jitterbug is more effective when used on a source powered from the grid... So I will definitely try the jitterbug on my Odroid and hope the improvement are even bigger in that scenario  

Cheers


----------



## discord76

I would like to try a Jitterbug on my PC.


----------



## Traveller

greenbow said:


> cirodts said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I tried some dap: iBasso DX80 analytical sound and tiring, onkyo dp x1 also a little tiring and the sound was not well filled, ak jr not detailed enough.
> ...


 
 Same here (original 225s) and I have to admit that my favorite open cans are slightly bloated and the mids are too forward... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It pretty much took the Mojo to come to this conclusion...


----------



## cirodts

traveller said:


> Same here (original 225s) and I have to admit that my favorite open cans are slightly bloated and the mids are too forward...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Now with the mojo the sound is more balanced and the midle are not invasive?


----------



## Traveller

audi0nick128 said:


> I thought I'd just try a Jitterbug in my chain.I picked up the bug today and since I had the fitting adapters on hand I tried it on my phone first. It was a pleasant surprise. It's too early to give any real impressions, but I like what I hear ...  For those of you who think that this is not usable on the go.... You are absolutely right... See for yourself ... If I recall correctly Rob recently said, that the jitterbug is more effective when used on a source powered from the grid... So I will definitely try the jitterbug on my Odroid and hope the improvement are even bigger in that scenario...


 
 I have one, never considered using it with my phone, most likely because like Chord, I _assume_d that it would not bring much. But what the heck, I'll give it a go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do use it with my Notebooks for the reason you noted.


----------



## Traveller

cirodts said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Same here (original 225s) and I have to admit that my favorite open cans are slightly bloated and the mids are too forward...
> ...


 
 No, just the opposite, I'm afraid The Mojo *revealed* the weaknesses of the 225. With my older DAC (Headroom Bithead) and even with the AQ Dragonfly, it was not evident (to me) but with the Mojo it is.


----------



## x RELIC x

traveller said:


> I have one, never considered using it with my phone, most likely because like Chord, I _assume_d that it would not bring much. But what the heck, I'll give it a go  I do use it with my Notebooks for the reason you noted.




Yes, Rob tested the Jitterbug with the DAVE and it did make a minor improvement in SQ when he used his laptop plugged in to the wall. With the laptop running on battery power he did not hear a difference with or without the Jitterbug. So it will depend on how noisy your source is. In the end though he did emphasize it was a _minor_ difference.

Edit: Yeah, this was already stated. Apologies.


----------



## cirodts

traveller said:


> No, just the opposite, I'm afraid The Mojo *revealed* the weaknesses of the 225. With my older DAC (Headroom Bithead) and even with the AQ Dragonfly, it was not evident (to me) but with the Mojo it is.


 
 many thanks for the advice.


----------



## Traveller

x relic x said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > I have one, never considered using it with my phone, most likely because like Chord, I _assume_d that it would not bring much. But what the heck, I'll give it a go
> ...


 
 Awesome, T4S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I typically have my Notebooks plugged in (mains / AC) and run _Jitterbug->USB interconnect->Mojo._


----------



## SearchOfSub

Was very close to getting Ether C to pair up with Mojo but got HD800 instead. Should arrive within 3 days. Will leave impression! Happy listening


----------



## jmills8

searchofsub said:


> Was very close to getting Ether C to pair up with Mojo but got HD800 instead. Should arrive within 3 days. Will leave impression! Happy listening


Lacks bass.


----------



## Paulus XII

Hey, just got a Sony Xperia E5 and the Mojo is not working with it (Android 6). (...)


----------



## jmills8

paulus xii said:


> Hey, just got a Sony Xperia E5 and the Mojo is not working with it (Android 6). (...)


 You tried the Onkyo app?


----------



## x RELIC x

paulus xii said:


> Hey, just got a Sony Xperia E5 and the Mojo is not working with it (Android 6). (...)




No USB OTG with the Xperia E5.

http://gadgets.ndtv.com/sony-xperia-e5-3538?site=classic


----------



## Paulus XII

x relic x said:


> No USB OTG with the Xperia E5.
> 
> http://gadgets.ndtv.com/sony-xperia-e5-3538?site=classic


 
  
 Will this be permanent?


----------



## x RELIC x

paulus xii said:


> Will this be permanent?




I dunno. Just did a quick Google search for you.


----------



## Paulus XII

Loved the phone...


----------



## SearchOfSub

jmills8 said:


> Lacks bass.





Good to know because the transaction ended up getting cancelled due to another buyer buying it a minute before me and the seller didn't have enough time to put the listing down. Got LCD instead..


----------



## SearchOfSub

discord76 said:


> I would like to try a Jitterbug on my PC.





I've had the Jitterbug and though it makes the imaging and stage a bit wider and more precise it takes away the transparency of the recording. Hearing the breath of a singer before he/she sings? You'll be hearing alot less of that.


----------



## Slaphead

x relic x said:


> No USB OTG with the Xperia E5.
> 
> http://gadgets.ndtv.com/sony-xperia-e5-3538?site=classic




This is one of the problems I have with manufacturers blanket stating that an accessory will work with Android. There are so many manufacturers all dicking around with Android's code, disabling this, and breaking that, and also supplying different versions of Android that it's impossible to state absolutely categorically state that a device will work with Android.

With iOS this is also true to an extent in that the only way a manufacturer can claim compatibility is if that device uses a MFi chip, otherwise it really is a case of YMMV. Although in virtually all instances a device that's claimed to work with iOS using the CCK cable will do, but you never know if the next iOS update will kill that functionality.


----------



## audi0nick128

x relic x said:


> Yes, Rob tested the Jitterbug with the DAVE and it did make a minor improvement in SQ when he used his laptop plugged in to the wall. With the laptop running on battery power he did not hear a difference with or without the Jitterbug. So it will depend on how noisy your source is. In the end though he did emphasize it was a _minor_ difference.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, this was already stated. Apologies.




Yeah it might well be a positive side effect of OCD  
On the other hand, I am quite positive that Imelda Mays "Psycho', especially the last lusty moan, was more pronounced with the jitterbug on the phone... But it wasn't a huge leap for sure. 
Will try it on the Odroid later. 

Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

slaphead said:


> This is one of the problems I have with manufacturers blanket stating that an accessory will work with Android. There are so many manufacturers all dicking around with Android's code, disabling this, and breaking that, and also supplying different versions of Android that it's impossible to state absolutely categorically state that a device will work with Android.
> 
> With iOS this is also true to an extent in that the only way a manufacturer can claim compatibility is if that device uses a MFi chip, otherwise it really is a case of YMMV. Although in virtually all instances a device that's claimed to work with iOS using the CCK cable will do, but you never know if the next iOS update will kill that functionality.




To be fair Chord very clearly states in their FAQ section for the Mojo on their website that OTG is a requirement for Android. It's up to the consumer to do their due diligence.


----------



## Slaphead

x relic x said:


> To be fair Chord very clearly states in their FAQ section for the Mojo on their website that OTG is a requirement for Android. It's up to the consumer to do their due diligence.




Point taken, and while it may sound like it, I wasn't singling out Chord on this. If the truth be known the problem lies with the utter fractured mess that the smartphone industry has turned the Android eco-system into.


----------



## x RELIC x

slaphead said:


> Point taken, and while it may sound like it, I wasn't singling out Chord on this. If the truth be known the problem lies with the utter fractured mess that the smartphone industry has turned the Android eco-system into.




No worries, I understood where you were coming from. 

IMO, with every manufacturer trying to vie for market share, and on top of that trying to justify different pricing strategies, there is bound to be a ridiculous amount of fracturing of the standards. Apple tries to stem this somewhat by controlling the entire ecosystem, but that has it's own drawbacks as well, including having to purchase an accessory every time they add a major 'update' to their ecosystem. 

It's funny, since the smartphone became the de-facto means of communication it seems sometimes that we have as much confusion as we have extra convenience when it comes to features. Sometimes I long for the days without cellular phones (yes, I remember those days very well).


----------



## Zojokkeli

slaphead said:


> Point taken, and while it may sound like it, I wasn't singling out Chord on this. If the truth be known the problem lies with the utter fractured mess that the smartphone industry has turned the Android eco-system into.




Unless being waterproof is a requirement, I would never buy anything else than Nexus-line of android phones. Don't know if they support OTG, but I'd imagine so.


----------



## Light - Man

> No worries, I understood where you were coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I remember those days very well also and then came those ultra cool Cell-phone bricks but nowadays even our pets have one.


----------



## x RELIC x

Funny stuff Light - Man. I was telling my 18 yr old son about rotary phones I used to use. He just stared at me, lol.


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> I went to take a peek at the Huawei P9 Lite yesterday. Still undecided.
> 
> Please do we know if the SD-card module that will come for the Mojo, is powered? Or will it run off the Mojo's power?


 
  
 Please I need some advice about using a phone as file source. I have searched with google but the answers are not easy to find.
  

Regarding the P9 Lite or any phone not marked as HD-audio. Can they run HD-audio to the Mojo as just bits. Like if you get USB Audio Player Pro will it play HD audio through the Mojo? Or do you need an HD-audio ready phone.
Using the P9 Lite as an example, it has no optical out. I do not anything about phones used with a DAC. Will the phone be able to stream bit perfect through its micro USB port? Do they do that if you have an app that plays bit perfect?


----------



## SearchOfSub

audi0nick128 said:


> Yeah it might well be a positive side effect of OCD
> On the other hand, I am quite positive that Imelda Mays "Psycho', especially the last lusty moan, was more pronounced with the jitterbug on the phone... But it wasn't a huge leap for sure.
> Will try it on the Odroid later.
> 
> Cheers





More pronounced dosent necessarily mean it's any better or making the sound more transparent. You might have heard the moan louder, but I am willing to bet the air around the voice is lost.

 Basic laws. Action and reaction, the more reaction there is like another dac, another amp, another something from action (the source event) there will be more delay in time. The more delay in time, the more errors (distortion) there is. The more errors there is, the less clear it will be and less transparent of the original event. You might have heard a single sound louder (moan) with jitterbug usb hardware EQ and it being a passive device there is nothing to rid of its own distortion. And you got a whole another layer of distortion aka jitterbug. Nice marketing but it's a cheap eq and the tradeoff is not worth it imo. 

It's kind of funny how AQ claim the Nighthawks are distortion free and all other headphones EQ the treble and that is the wrong sound, but they do the same with their own products. No choice over cables tho, it's either you use a cheap distorted cable, or a better quality cable (meaning better materials) and I have noticed improvement in sound with their cables over cheaper ones. But imo it's always best to not add any device to your audio chain when it's not needed like a usb filter jitterbug when you can get sound without it. It simply adds a veil.


----------



## jmills8

searchofsub said:


> Good to know because the transaction ended up getting cancelled due to another buyer buying it a minute before me and the seller didn't have enough time to put the listing down. Got LCD instead..


 great sound stage, nice mids and not harsh treble.


----------



## audi0nick128

searchofsub said:


> More pronounced dosent necessarily mean it's any better or making the sound more transparent. You might have heard the moan louder, but I am willing to bet the air around the voice is lost.
> 
> Basic laws. Action and reaction, the more reaction there is like another dac, another amp, another something from action (the source event) there will be more delay in time. The more delay in time, the more errors there is, and this is what we refer to as distortion. The more distortion there is, the less clear it will be and less transparent of the original event. You might have heard a single sound louder (moan) with jitterbug usb hardware EQ and it being a passive device there is nothing to rid of its own distortion. And you got a whole another layer of distortion aka jitterbug. Nice marketing but it's a cheap eq and the tradeoff is not worth it imo.
> 
> It's kind of funny how AQ claim the Nighthawks are distortion free and all other headphones EQ the treble and that is the wrong sound, but they do the same with their own products. No choice over cables tho, it's either you use a cheap distorted cable, or a better quality cable (meaning better materials) and I have noticed improvement in sound with their cables over cheaper ones. But imo it's always best to not add any device to your audio chain when it's not needed like a usb filter jitterbug when you can get sound without it. It simply adds a veil.




I'll keep that in mind, even though I am quite sure clearness was not lost... Anyway I bought it to be used with the Odroid, the phone set up was just a try out of curiosity...
Concerning Air around the voice (and the individual instruments), I remember reading a review of Yggdrasil, where it was mentioned that the lack of air around individual instruments might be a main difference against many other DACs with the result of Yggdrasil sounding more natural because of this... Just saying
Anyway if it turns out the jitterbug doesn't improve overall performance for me, I'll sell it with like 15€ loss... Worth the risk for me  

Cheers


----------



## SearchOfSub

audi0nick128 said:


> I'll keep that in mind, even though I am quite sure clearness was not lost... Anyway I bought it to be used with the Odroid, the phone set up was just a try out of curiosity...
> Concerning Air around the voice (and the individual instruments), I remember reading a review of Yggdrasil, where it was mentioned that the lack of air around individual instruments might be a main difference against many other DACs with the result of Yggdrasil sounding more natural because of this... Just saying
> Anyway if it turns out the jitterbug doesn't improve overall performance for me, I'll sell it with like 15€ loss... Worth the risk for me
> 
> Cheers





Yes,that would depend on how well the dac eliminates timing errors or distortion before it gets passed onto the amp. Better job on dac side, better transparency and air you would hear when it gets to the ears. Think about it on a live event level of the source. Is there air around the person, ofcourse there is. We all live in it.


----------



## audi0nick128

searchofsub said:


> Yes,that would depend on how well the dac eliminates timing errors or distortion before it gets passed onto the amp. Better job on dac side, better transparency and air you would hear when it gets to the ears. Think about it on a live event level of the source. Is there air around the person, ofcourse there is. We all live in it.




Yeah I didn't mean the absolute lack of air, rather less air around the individual instruments in contrast to an artificially pumped up amount of air


----------



## SearchOfSub

audi0nick128 said:


> Yeah I didn't mean the absolute lack of air, rather less air around the individual instruments in contrast to an artificially pumped up amount of air





Maybe it is my English because I am not native speaker but I think you are saying how come then there is only air around certain objects more so than others. It's simply working with waveforms and frequency range within a dac along with distortion.


----------



## audi0nick128

searchofsub said:


> Maybe it is my English because I am not native speaker but I think you are saying how come then there is only air around certain objects more so than others. It's simply working with waveforms and frequency range within a dac along with distortion.




Well same here... So it's possibly both of our English.  
Was trying to say that air around individual instruments can also lead to an artificially huge / unnatural Soundstage. 
Cheers


----------



## discord76

Does anyone know how the jitterbug works? It seems pricey for such a small thing.


----------



## SearchOfSub

audi0nick128 said:


> Well same here... So it's possibly both of our English.
> Was trying to say that air around individual instruments can also lead to an artificially huge / unnatural Soundstage.
> Cheers






Yes, from the beggining post I think i might have mentioned certain DACS eq on hardware level as well as software. You should go read about Audioquest saying other headphones EQ and tune their sound from hardware level for emphasized treble and such and that is not the correct sound.

The original post you have made said a certain "reviewer" said it's upto the dac and their differences for a Schiit product amplifier to hear certain sounds and I can agree to a certain extent if the amplifier is good enough. I have not heard that amplifier so I cannot say but if the amp is transparent enough, it will put out the sound of the dac. The dac being an active device and all. I don't know how many taps the Mojo has, but hearing the Mojo with the jitterbug and also with the Hugo, the Hugo did present a bit of more transparency with the jitterbug in the mix still. But why even use it when its not a necessity and try to add distortion with more negatives than positive factors it brings.


edit: My point was alot moreso about the transparency of the source as a whole piece. Don't think this is going anywhere. Have fun with the plastic jitterbug.


----------



## Mython

slaphead said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair Chord very clearly states in their FAQ section for the Mojo on their website that OTG is a requirement for Android. It's up to the consumer to do their due diligence.
> ...


 
  
 However, for my part, I will make it even clearer, in post #3


----------



## rkt31

jitterbug being a passive device can't add distortion. it only removes the noise from the usb supply. this noise can creep in the electronics of dac and degrade the sound. for the price jiiterbug does what it is meant for. as also pointed out somewhere in one of chord thread that low level noise/distortion can be mistaken as extra details but with time it is realized that the sound which is smoother and darker is more accurate. in case of yggdrasil I have read somewhere that it used minimum phase filter instead of linear phase filter . minimum phase filter may sound like lack of air. I may be wrong but as far as I know minimum phase filter smears the timing of transients a bit which is responsible for lack of air thing .


----------



## Traveller

Stay tuned to this channel: I plan on doing a lengthy A/B with the venerable Mojo and *this bad-boy* here _(and I think it's gonna be a close call...)_
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









  
  
_ROFL!!!!  _


----------



## Light - Man

traveller said:


> Stay tuned to this channel: I plan on doing a lengthy A/B with the venerable Mojo and *this bad-boy* here _(and I think it's gonna be a close call...)_
> 
> _ROFL!!!!  _


 
  
 But it will probably sound better than the Dragon Snake-oil-fly?


----------



## SearchOfSub

I've always thoug





rkt31 said:


> jitterbug being a passive device can't add distortion. it only removes the noise from the usb supply. this noise can creep in the electronics of dac and degrade the sound. for the price jiiterbug does what it is meant for. as also pointed out somewhere in one of chord thread that low level noise/distortion can be mistaken as extra details but with time it is realized that the sound which is smoother and darker is more accurate. in case of yggdrasil I have read somewhere that it used minimum phase filter instead of linear phase filter . minimum phase filter may sound like lack of air. I may be wrong but as far as I know minimum phase filter smears the timing of transients a bit which is responsible for lack of air thing .





I've always thought both passive or active devices can always add distortion. I've read there is a thing called nonlinearity that deals with voltage coefficiency. The worst components are used inside a device can always mess with the overall THD level by the way capacitors and resistors behave inside a device, passive or active. Passive devices can also define the gain. I would recommend the Jitterbug if it did make a difference, I have in the past with their cables or headphones but to my ears when I added the Jitterbug in the chain, though it made the staging a tiny bit bigger and the imaging more precise it added this new layer of veil to the overall sound. I ended up returning it.


----------



## Torq

searchofsub said:


> I've always thoug
> I've always thought both passive or active devices can always add distortion. I've read there is a thing called nonlinearity that deals with voltage coefficiency. The worst components are used inside a device can always mess with the overall THD level by the way capacitors and resistors behave inside a device, passive or active. Passive devices can also define the gain. I would recommend the Jitterbug if it did make a difference, I have in the past with their cables or headphones but to my ears when I added the Jitterbug in the chain, though it made the staging a tiny bit bigger and the imaging more precise it added this new layer of veil to the overall sound. I ended up returning it.


 
  
 Passive devices can add distortion (as defined as a differential in input vs. output), or have effects that lead to it in other components.  Whether that's the case with the Jitterbug or not, I don't know.
  
 But you'll find lots of talk about how noisy capacitors are, or are not, for example.
  
 I recall reading about some measurements, taken pretty objectively, that show Jitterbug had essentially no effect on measured noise on the power lines and did nothing (good or bad) to the audio signal itself, and that a Regen _did _have a measurable effect on noise but that _also _added measurable amounts of jitter.  As to whether the results produced an audible result, I don't know.
  
 If it makes a difference with Mojo, I can't hear it - regardless of the sources I've tried.
  
 I _think _it makes a difference between my SonicorbiterSE and my MHDT Stockholm 2, but* I strongly suspect I'm fooling myself* based on the unusual degree of sensitivity to USB quality I've found with that particular DAC ... but then just using an optical connection sounds usefully better anyway (and is cheaper and simpler).


----------



## shultzee

jmills8 said:


> searchofsub said:
> 
> 
> > Was very close to getting Ether C to pair up with Mojo but got HD800 instead. Should arrive within 3 days. Will leave impression! Happy listening
> ...


 

 I disagree.  But everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  As far as the mojo I find it very good with the HD800.  I have owned some high end dacs and amps so I do have a reference.
 As far as the HD800 it is reference quality  .  What you send through it is what you get.  The HD800 doesn't color the music like the LCD-X and LCD 2 I owned.


----------



## discord76

Does anyone know why line level mode is set to 3V output? This is quite high. Today i have been using my Mojo to feed my Pure Jongo T2 speaker through the aux input, and when I set the Mojo to line level mode the Jongo sounds distorted even at low volumes and I need to reduce the level on the Mojo.


----------



## Torq

discord76 said:


> Does anyone know why line level mode is set to 3V output? This is quite high. Today i have been using my Mojo to feed my Pure Jongo T2 speaker through the aux input, and when I set the Mojo to line level mode the Jongo sounds distorted even at low volumes and I need to reduce the level on the Mojo.


 
  
 I'm sure it's covered somewhere in the thread.
  
 Since it will have absolutely no effect on the resultant sound quality, you can just turn it down to a level that doesn't overload the inputs on your speaker.


----------



## miketlse

discord76 said:


> Does anyone know why line level mode is set to 3V output? This is quite high. Today i have been using my Mojo to feed my Pure Jongo T2 speaker through the aux input, and when I set the Mojo to line level mode the Jongo sounds distorted even at low volumes and I need to reduce the level on the Mojo.


 
  
 It is all explained in post #3.
  
 Selecting line out is just a short cut to 3V. You can then adjust the 3V using the volume buttons as normal - i think 3v and then 4 presses of the -ve ball, will get you to 1.9V (but check post #3 to be safe).


----------



## x RELIC x

Yes, 4 clicks down is 1.9V.


----------



## jmills8

shultzee said:


> I disagree.  But everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  As far as the mojo I find it very good with the HD800.  I have owned some high end dacs and amps so I do have a reference.
> As far as the HD800 it is reference quality  .  What you send through it is what you get.  The HD800 doesn't color the music like the LCD-X and LCD 2 I owned.


 Really depends on your music style. Yes soft vocals it excells. Jazz it does well. It falls short on other styles of music. Certain styles of music requires "color".


----------



## Vigrith

jmills8 said:


> Really depends on your music style. Yes soft vocals it excells. Jazz it does well. It falls short on other styles of music. Certain styles of music requires "color".


 
  
 Falls short as opposed to what? Not trying to contest your opinion, I'm just curious what you're taking as reference point.


----------



## x RELIC x

shultzee said:


> I disagree.  But everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  As far as the mojo I find it very good with the HD800.  I have owned some high end dacs and amps so I do have a reference.
> As far as the HD800 it is reference quality  .  What you send through it is what you get.  The HD800 doesn't color the music like the LCD-X and LCD 2 I owned.




It's an old headphone debate that really doesn't belong in the Mojo thread. Some would say the HD800's obvious peak in the 6K region is a serious treble coloration. It all depends on your preferences and previous point of reference.


----------



## shultzee

x relic x said:


> shultzee said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree.  But everyone is entitled to their own opinion.  As far as the mojo I find it very good with the HD800.  I have owned some high end dacs and amps so I do have a reference.
> ...


 

 It does belong here.  Search of Sub said he had a HD800 coming to use with Mojo.   He was told by another poster "it lacks bass"  .  
 IMHO again  I find the mojo to be very good with the HD800.


----------



## x RELIC x

shultzee said:


> It does belong here.  Search of Sub said he had a HD800 coming to use with Mojo.   He was told by another poster "it lacks bass"  .
> IMHO again  I find the mojo to be very good with the HD800.




Yes, I read the conversation. I was referring to the debate of which headphone is coloured vs another. THAT will be a guaranteed thread de-rail.


----------



## shultzee

x relic x said:


> shultzee said:
> 
> 
> > It does belong here.  Search of Sub said he had a HD800 coming to use with Mojo.   He was told by another poster "it lacks bass"  .
> ...


 

 Fair enough


----------



## maxh22

I was browsing on Youtube and found a short video of John Franks introducing Mojo. He got to the tap length part and unfortunately did not give it away. He said it has "many many thousands of taps" on another video he said  it has "a similar number of taps as Hugo". I'm still trying to figure out if it's less, more, or the same. Objectively, Mojo has better THD and 5db higher dynamic range. I'm also wondering if the tunning of the WTA filter resulted in less processing power within the FPGA? It would be very interesting to have a silver or white Mojo tuned to sound like Hugo at the same price point.


----------



## Torq

maxh22 said:


> I was browsing on Youtube and found a short video of John Franks introducing Mojo. He got to the tap length part and unfortunately did not give it away. He said it has "many many thousands of taps" on another video he said  it has "a similar number of taps as Hugo". I'm still trying to figure out if it's less, more, or the same. Objectively, Mojo has better THD and 5db higher dynamic range. I'm also wondering if the tunning of the WTA filter resulted in less processing power within the FPGA? It would be very interesting to have a silver or white Mojo tuned to sound like Hugo at the same price point.





 26,000 taps is the closest to a definitive statement as I've read ... the same as I've seen specified for Hugo.
  
 I'm sure it's called out earlier in the thread, just going from memory as I'm far too lazy to search for it!


----------



## maxh22

torq said:


> 26,000 taps is the closest to a definitive statement as I've read ... the same as I've seen specified for Hugo.
> 
> I'm sure it's called out earlier in the thread, just going from memory as I'm far too lazy to search for it!


 
 I was looking for quite a while and couldn't find a definitive answer, only vague close estimate responses. Anyways, I'm thinking it would be great to have two flavors of Mojo (Like Vanilla and Chocolate) as some may prefer one over another. Many will say that Hugo sounds 'more open' and 'more detailed' in its treble reproduction compared to Mojo. I'm thinking this has to do with the tuning of the WTA filter so it can better match most headphones and IEM's.


----------



## Torq

maxh22 said:


> I was looking for quite a while and couldn't find a definitive answer, only vague close estimate responses. Anyways, I'm thinking it would be great to have two flavors of Mojo (Like Vanilla and Chocolate) as some may prefer one over another. Many will say that Hugo sounds 'more open' and 'more detailed' in its treble reproduction compared to Mojo. I'm thinking this has to do with the tuning of the WTA filter so it can better match most headphones and IEM's.


 

 For me I have to say I did find a difference in the top and bottom end of the Hugo vs. Mojo.  I suspect the Mojo is very (and I mean very) slightly rolled off at the top-end, or it seems that way with my IEMs and those I don't own but have gotten to try it with, and it seems to have a bit more bottom end.  Which, when put next to the Hugo, tends to make the Hugo sound brighter (I think it's actually closer to neutral and *wouldn't* describe it as bright per-se) and also seems to deemphasize the lower registers.
  
 Whether it's down to the filter, or something else, I'm not sure, but I saw the same traits with the 2Qute.  With the Hugo TT ... well that seemed closer to the Mojo's signature, but with the Hugo's slight, apparent, greater transparency.
  
 Depending on what causes that shift in tonal balance/flavor it might be something that could be made selectable ... or that could be impossible (isn't deliberate, isn't room on the FPGA to do "both" implementations", or myriad other possibilities).  I suspect we'll be left wondering/wanting in that case though!
  
 I WOULD like a "Mojo TT" ... preferably with _no controls or indicators on the top of the unit_!!!


----------



## maxh22

torq said:


> For me I have to say I did find a difference in the top and bottom end of the Hugo vs. Mojo.  I suspect the Mojo is very (and I mean very) slightly rolled off at the top-end, or it seems that way with my IEMs and those I don't own but have gotten to try it with, and it seems to have a bit more bottom end.  Which, when put next to the Hugo, tends to make the Hugo sound brighter (I think it's actually closer to neutral and *wouldn't* describe it as bright per-se) and also seems to deemphasize the lower registers.
> 
> Whether it's down to the filter, or something else, I'm not sure, but I saw the same traits with the 2Qute.  With the Hugo TT ... well that seemed closer to the Mojo's signature, but with the Hugo's slight, apparent, greater transparency.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm starting to feel like the Mojo does very slightly roll off the treble, but paired with bright sounding headphones, one hardly hears it. I noticed that with some warm sounding headphones or IEM's, it doesn't quite have that treble energy im accustomed to hearing with other dacs. Here's a particular song where I found this apparent: Albin Lee Meldau - Lou Lou. When he plucks his guitar it  sounds slightly sharp on other dacs, but on Mojo it sounds very "Relaxed".


----------



## Mojo ideas

torq said:


> 26,000 taps is the closest to a definitive statement as I've read ... the same as I've seen specified for Hugo.
> 
> I'm sure it's called out earlier in the thread, just going from memory as I'm far too lazy to search for it!


 Actually it's about twice as many as Hugo but run at half the speed giving approximately the same number crunching power in terms of DSP ..... We have mentioned this before, but didn't want to put much focus on it as this is a small only part of the over design of Rob's overall topology


----------



## x RELIC x

torq said:


> For me I have to say I did find a difference in the top and bottom end of the Hugo vs. Mojo.  *I suspect the Mojo is very (and I mean very) slightly rolled off at the top-end*, or it seems that way with my IEMs and those I don't own but have gotten to try it with, and it seems to have a bit more bottom end.  Which, when put next to the Hugo, tends to make the Hugo sound brighter (I think it's actually closer to neutral and *wouldn't* describe it as bright per-se) and also seems to deemphasize the lower registers.
> 
> Whether it's down to the filter, or something else, I'm not sure, but I saw the same traits with the 2Qute.  With the Hugo TT ... well that seemed closer to the Mojo's signature, but with the Hugo's slight, apparent, greater transparency.
> 
> ...




Rob has specifically said he has tuned the Mojo with a smoother sound than the Hugo given it's intended portable purpose. Here is his reply to my query when I asked him some questions for my review of the Mojo:



> _"Q: In the Mojo presentation draft it mentions “Hugo like sound quality and musicality”. What differences in audio presentation would you say the Mojo has compared to the Hugo?
> A: "Bearing in mind it’s use I have optimized the noise performance in order to make it sound smoother.""_




However, I also feel that he may have implemented some better (updated) noise floor modulation in the Mojo as well which would also make it seem smoother than the Hugo. For what it's worth, I find the tonality of the Mojo to be not too far off from the DAVE, but DAVE has much better bass impact, more detail and resolution, and more extension on both ends of the spectrum, yet still smooth. What are your thoughts Torq regarding the tonality similarities between the two, since I know you've heard both?


----------



## Peaceofmind

Wow, twice the numbers of taps!!! If run at full speed, in a tabletop version of the mojo you'll have a top seller.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> Rob has specifically said he has tuned the Mojo with a smoother sound than the Hugo given it's intended portable purpose. Here is his reply to my query when I asked him some questions for my review of the Mojo:
> However, I also feel that he may have implemented some better (updated) noise floor modulation in the Mojo as well which would also make it seem smoother than the Hugo. For what it's worth, I find the tonality of the Mojo to be not too far off from the DAVE, but DAVE has much better bass impact, more detail and resolution, and more extension on both ends of the spectrum, yet still smooth. What are your thoughts @Torq regarding the tonality similarities between the two, since I know you've heard both?


 
  
 Put it like this ... there are two products in Chord's current line-up that I have a definite affinity towards ...
  
 Mojo ... which I've taken in preference to Hugo, 2Qute and, even, Hugo TT (which I find has a mostly similar overall signature to Mojo, but outperforms it in various areas).  It's the only price-competitive DAC I know of that's in the same ballpark, performance and musicality wise, as Schiit's multi-bit Bifrost.
  
 And ... DAVE.
  
 DAVE has a very coherent presentation.  So far the most coherent I've heard, and the competition has been quite stiff to this point.  I certainly see tonal similarities between it and Mojo.  And that's hard to explain given the apparent slight-roll off on Mojo's top-end.  I don't sense _that_ with DAVE ... but it does lay things out in a similarly smooth, but still detailed and nuanced manner. And DAVEs bottom end is as good as I've heard anywhere.  Detail/resolution are also top-notch.  
  
 There was a system I heard, fed with a Michell Gyrodec, a few years ago.  I think it was Halcro 63 mono-blocks into whatever Wilson's biggest, baddest, speakers were at the time.  Most dynamic and immersive presentation I've experienced.  I would LOVE to hear DAVE driving that system, or it's modern day equivalent!
  
 I wouldn't mind a Hugo TT, but the ergonomics don't fit my "current DAC search use case" and I'm not happy with the price/performance ratio compared to Mojo (Hugo TT is slightly "better", but not in ways I'd personally pay _that_ much more for).
  
 Anyway,  yes, tonally ... DAVE is more similar to Mojo than different, but manages to elevate already exemplary performance to levels I had not yet heard from any digital system.


----------



## x RELIC x

I own both DAVE and Mojo, just wanted to know your thoughts/perspective regarding tonality similarities as I don't believe I've read anything from you comparing the two. I agree with what you've said. Reading your posts I'm finding them insightful, well articulated and balanced.


----------



## Torq

x relic x said:


> I own both DAVE and Mojo, just wanted to know your thoughts/perspective regarding tonality similarities as I don't believe I've read anything from you comparing the two. I agree with what you've said. Reading your posts I'm finding them insightful, well articulated and balanced.


 

 Thanks for the kind words!
  
 Have to say that your posts are something I always find to be of a high quality and suitably contributive in the best spirit of this site.
  
 That's a nice pairing!  Congrats!!
  
 Looks like we're running the same Mojo/AK120/SysConcepts setup as well ...
  
 DAVE + Mojo might wind up being my primary portable/primary setups as well  (not that my current Yggdrasil is going anywhere).  I do have to get past DAVE's aesthetics (obviously a very personal thing), but sonically, so far, it's the clear leader among everything I've heard.  Despite not being very price sensitive, I am finding issues with DAVE from a "value" perspective, but we'll have to see how that pans out ... it might turn out to be a relative bargain!


----------



## SearchOfSub

torq said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> Have to say that your posts are something I always find to be of a high quality and suitably contributive in the best spirit of this site.
> 
> ...





+1. I think Relics input on this thread have helped people out tremondously including myself. Rep'd and Happy listening!


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> +1. I think Relics input on this thread have helped people out tremondously including myself. Rep'd and Happy listening!




Much thanks!


----------



## episiarch

As a sidebar to this really interesting discussion of Mojo/Hugo/DAVE tonality, has anyone reading this cooked up an EQ recipe that would make Mojo sound a little more Hugo-like?  I actually appreciated that extra little bit of "hardness."


----------



## x RELIC x

episiarch said:


> As a sidebar to this really interesting discussion of Mojo/Hugo/DAVE tonality, has anyone reading this cooked up an EQ recipe that would make Mojo sound a little more Hugo-like?  I actually appreciated that extra little bit of "hardness."




That's an excellent question and one I'd like to see the answer to as well. I haven't heard the Hugo and would like to know, generally, what the tonal differences are like. Of course I suspect it will only be a ballpark estimation, but who knows, perhaps not. Perhaps JaZZ, who is quite proficient with EQ, can chime in as he owns all three.


----------



## mccririck

Can anyone tell me how long Mojo battery lasts when feeding an amp at 1.9V?


----------



## mccririck

A Mojo TT would be great, with proper RCA output sockets. Surely it could be made cheaper than the Mojo as it wouldnt need the battery?


----------



## music4mhell

mccririck said:


> A Mojo TT would be great, with proper RCA output sockets. Surely it could be made cheaper than the Mojo as it wouldnt need the battery?


 
 Then how come Hugo TT is not cheaper than Hugo ? If we go by same logic


----------



## Zojokkeli

mccririck said:


> A Mojo TT would be great, with proper RCA output sockets. Surely it could be made cheaper than the Mojo as it wouldnt need the battery?




I'd be happy with one, as long as it's between Mojo and Hugo price points.


----------



## miketlse

mccririck said:


> A Mojo TT would be great, with proper RCA output sockets. Surely it could be made cheaper than the Mojo as it wouldnt need the battery?


 
 Do you mean a Mojo TT, in a Hugo TT sized enclosure?


----------



## mccririck

Yes. I mean, the Mojo is great but is not that practical to use in your main hifi system at home. The battery life and small connector sockets make it a bit fiddly.


----------



## JaZZ

episiarch said:


> As a sidebar to this really interesting discussion of Mojo/Hugo/DAVE tonality, has anyone reading this cooked up an EQ recipe that would make Mojo sound a little more Hugo-like?  I actually appreciated that extra little bit of "hardness."


 
  


x relic x said:


> episiarch said:
> 
> 
> > As a sidebar to this really interesting discussion of Mojo/Hugo/DAVE tonality, has anyone reading this cooked up an EQ recipe that would make Mojo sound a little more Hugo-like?  I actually appreciated that extra little bit of "hardness."
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I've experimented quite a bit with this. The closest I got the Mojo to sound like the Hugo was this setting on my FiiO X5 II:
  
 1 kHz: +0.2  /  2 kHz: +0.2  /  4 kHz: +0.4  /  8 kHz: +0.4  /  16 kHz: + 0.4 dB        (I can imagine that something like +0.3 dB at 8 kHz and/or +0.5 dB at 16 kHz would be optimal, but the X5 II only allows 0.2 dB steps.)
  
 But if your basis is a flat equalizer setting, I would rather take the negative route:
  
 31 Hz: –0.4  /  62 Hz: –0.4  /  125 Hz: –0.4  /  250 Hz: –0.4  /  500 Hz: –0.4  /  1 kHz: –0.2  /  2 kHz: –0.2 dB
  
 I've just tried it again. With this setting for the Mojo both sound almost indistinguishable to my ears. Not exactly, but it's very close. – BTW, I used a custom preset designed specifically for my (modified) HD 800 and shifted the single bands accordingly.
  
 Yeah, why just compensate for the Mojo's deviation from a supposedly ideal tonal balance? While you're at it, you could just as well equalize your headphones' much larger deviation from a straight line. I guarantee you that it will pay off. Admittedly it's not easy. It's good to have a frequency-response graph at hand, ideally several ones from different sources, and even then unfortunately the high-frequency responses (above 4 kHz at the latest) can't be translated one-to-one, since the measuring array itself will disturb the measurement.


----------



## Mython

For those of you who don't frequent the DAVE DAC thread, this was posted earlier, by Rob, and makes interesting reading, even for Mojo owners:
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rob watts said:


> This thread got a little interesting last week with talk about the PSU within Dave. Now that the dust has settled, I thought it would be a good idea to discuss the thinking behind the power supply with Dave.
> 
> When it was mentioned that Dave's  PSU was just a simple medical SMPS I had a little chuckle to myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sound Eq

sorry to ask as i know the first page has lots of info
  
 what is the best cable right angled that i can use to connect the fiio x7 to mojo
  
 please provide a link


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> sorry to ask as i know the first page has lots of info
> 
> what is the best cable right angled that i can use to connect the fiio x7 to mojo
> 
> please provide a link


 
  
  
 Your best option is probably the Dyson cable _(linked in post #3)_, especially as you can discuss, with the maker, exactly how you'd like it tailored to your specific needs.


----------



## pepku

Had any one listened mojo with grado rs1i? It's worth trying?


----------



## Mython

pepku said:


> Had any one listened mojo with grado rs1i? It's worth trying?


 
  


mhaty said:


> Received my mojo couple weeks.THX Chord ,amazing sounds. My gearsicoreplayer>mojo>earmax sliver>grado rs1i.


 
  
  


musiclvr said:


> daniel patino said:
> 
> 
> > Is any of the Grado headphones performing great with Mojo?
> ...


----------



## Caruryn

In a greek site where we were talking about mojo a member tested extensively and the best source was optical PS3.Great dynamics,lively sound,timing,his words.Then pc with Wyrd a step down in dynamics,then tablet same detail,loses more dynamics and blackness backround of pc and last was phone.A different category from PS3 optical.Just a heads up,cheers.


----------



## Mython

caruryn said:


> In a greek site where we were talking about mojo a member tested extensively and the best source was optical PS3.Great dynamics,lively sound,timing,his words.Then pc with Wyrd a step down in dynamics,then tablet same detail,loses more dynamics and blackness backround of pc and last was phone.A different category from PS3 optical.Just a heads up,cheers.


 
  
  
 Thankyou for that, but it's not as simple as one source being 'better' than another, since it fails to take into account the influence of RF.
  
 If you listen to several different devices, without keeping the transmission method the same, then the RF goalposts keep moving.
  
 If you look in the 'Informative posts by Rob Watts' section, near the top of _*post #3*_, you will find some interesting commentary about the potential influences of RF, upon subjective sound quality, and the reasons why optical connections can sometimes sound slightly 'smoother' than co-axial or USB connections.


----------



## Traveller

light - man said:


> But it will probably sound better than the Dragon Snake-oil-fly?


 
 Not sure what you have against it - given the size and equipped with an ES9016 it does a pretty good job, even with my 24b96K media. Clearly no competition for the Mojo, however...
 ...a _nice-to-have_ when you are enjoying that great Mojo sound and all of a sudden... *there's no sound*...
  


Spoiler: ...because somehow...



...the battery drained. Did my two sessions really add up to 8hrs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow.
_Note-to-self; need to charge nightly along with the flippin' smartphone._
  
  
 So NO, not that Mojo sound, but sure beats the hell out of my crappy on-board alternative... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  




  
  
_p.s. Yes, I am quite aware that one can charge and listen in parallel... unless the battery's dead-flat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## musicisthekey

So, I finally bought me a Mojo. I want to connect it to my Galaxy S5. What micro to micro USB cable would you recommend and where can I purchase one? Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Mython

musicisthekey said:


> So, I finally bought me a Mojo. I want to connect it to my Galaxy S5. What micro to micro USB cable would you recommend and where can I purchase one? Thanks for your suggestions.


 
  
 As per the thread title... _please read *post #3*_


----------



## musicisthekey

mython said:


> As per the thread title... _please read *post #3*_


 
  
 Thank you.


----------



## maxh22

mojo ideas said:


> Actually it's about twice as many as Hugo but run at half the speed giving approximately the same number crunching power in terms of DSP ..... We have mentioned this before, but didn't want to put much focus on it as this is a small only part of the over design of Rob's overall topology


 
 So Mojo has 44 slower DSP cores that match Hugo's 16 DSP cores and thats how it can generate 26,000 taps? Are the 44 cores running at a lower speed due to power restrictions from the internal battery? Or is that their normal speed?


----------



## RPB65

Time for testing! My initial thoughts are it looks well made, however I would prefer it maybe 25mm longer now I have it to look at! Lol. Will post later with my opinion.


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's about twice as many as Hugo but run at half the speed giving approximately the same number crunching power in terms of DSP ..... We have mentioned this before, but didn't want to put much focus on it as this is a small only part of the over design of Rob's overall topology
> ...


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> .... it is a 15T that is used on the Mojo.
> 
> That has 16,640 logic cells and 45 dsp cores. 44 cores are used in Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> it was always our intention to try to match the performance of Hugo To do this without using as much power as Hugo. Therefore Rob used more DSP cores but run differently to match the performance of Hugo but at far lower power demands. JF


----------



## Sound Eq

i hope no one gets upset, but i wish that the mojo had a wider sound stage, despite that its the best i heard


----------



## miketlse

maxh22 said:


> So Mojo has 44 slower DSP cores that match Hugo's 16 DSP cores and thats how it can generate 26,000 taps? Are the 44 cores running at a lower speed due to power restrictions from the internal battery? Or is that their normal speed?


 
  
I will hazard a guess that the reduced speed is to minimise the amount of heat that is generated internally by the Mojo.
However only Rob can tell you the definitive answer.
  
 I had missed Mythons reply.


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> i hope no one gets upset, but i wish that the mojo had a wider sound stage, despite that its the best i heard


 
  
 No need for anyone to get upset; your subjective opinion is as valid as anyone else's subjective opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 With that said, are you aware of Rob's commentary on that aspect of musical presentation?
  


rob watts said:


> tkteo said:
> 
> 
> > To add onto the comments by xtr4:
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm not saying that to 'defend' Mojo - psychoacoustics is an extremely subjective thing; there's no getting away from that fact.
  
 I'm just quoting the above, as an interesting perspective on the topic.
  
 I read a review of one of Rob's _very early_ DAC designs, and the reviewer made an interesting remark that he feels one way in which vinyl can (subjectively) differ from digital audio reproduction is in (what he perceives as) a more-centralised presentation, and, as a fan of vinyl, he liked the way Rob's DAC sounded (to his ears) closer to the presentation he subjectively appreciates, in vinyl audio reproduction. Please bear in mind that this review was for a DAC _long_ before Mojo, but the remark was nonetheless interesting.
  
 .


----------



## Sound Eq

mython said:


> No need for anyone to get upset; your subjective opinion is as valid as anyone else's subjective opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 thanks for the perspective,still wishing its sounstage was wider but totally appreciate the mojo which makes everything sound so good
  
 since we are talking about sound stage, I noticed something which I appreciate if anyone can answer.
  
 Sometimes when I watch a movie and a song comes along in the movie which I have in my library, the sound stage of the song in the movie is wide and so amazing compared to the same song i have on cd. There are so many songs that come in movies that I wish that the cd have the same mastering and huge wide sound stage. 
  
 Are they using a special effect to achieve that perception in songs in movies and if yes does anyone know how they do it, as everything sound so deep and wide and the bass, mids and highs are engulfing me from everywhere, unlike the poor perception i get when i play the same song from cd on my same home theater that i watch movies on as well. ( both listened on my home theater but the song in the movie sounds so much better than my when i play it on cd )


----------



## miketlse

sound eq said:


> thanks for the perspective,still wishing its sounstage was wider but totally appreciate the mojo which makes everything sound so good
> 
> since we are talking about sound stage, I noticed something which I appreciate if anyone can answer.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Probably a lot to do with movies having the sound split into multiple channels for 5.1, 7.1, 9.1, atmos etc.
 If you like the wider soundstages, have you tried listening to any of remixes of 1960s and 1970s prog rock band albums that have been performed by Steve Wilson? These remixes include both stereo and 5.1 versions of their albums, all on the same DVD or Blu ray disc.


----------



## Wyd4

sound eq said:


> thanks for the perspective,still wishing its sounstage was wider but totally appreciate the mojo which makes everything sound so good
> 
> since we are talking about sound stage, I noticed something which I appreciate if anyone can answer.
> 
> ...




There is software called "out of your head". You could try the demo of that and see if you get the same effect/desired effect. I don't use it myself, but have done and it works very well


----------



## bikutoru

mccririck said:


> Yes. I mean, the Mojo is great but is not that practical to use in your main hifi system at home. The battery life and small connector sockets make it a bit fiddly.


 

 That's the reason 2Qute exist. It was designed without a battery and with regular RCA connectors.


----------



## Peaceofmind

If you crave the wide sound stagings that only come with omnidirectional speakers (and I do, the speakers really do disappears as a source) may I direct you to Ohm Acoustics and their Ohm line of speakers.


----------



## GreenBow

mccririck said:


> A Mojo TT would be great, with proper RCA output sockets. Surely it could be made cheaper than the Mojo as it wouldnt need the battery?


 
  
 As far as I remember, I think I read that the Hugo TT does have a battery. I think I read it on the What Hi-Fi review. ...I can't recall for sure but I think I they may have said the Hugo TT can run portably. I really can't remember though, and I think it's more to do with power supply.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Can anyone recommend a good 3.5 to Quarter inch plug adapter to plug my headphone into Mojo quarter inch headphone jack. Thanks in advance.


----------



## theveterans

FURUTECH F35G

  
 High quality gold strike plating that is incredibly scratch and wear resistant compared to other connectors in my experience. On the expensive side, but worth the money.


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> Can anyone recommend a good 3.5 to Quarter inch plug adapter to plug my headphone into Mojo quarter inch headphone jack. Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Personally, I would avoid using a solid adapter.
  
 I realise it has a nice short signal path, but there is too much risk of causing too much accidental leverage upon Mojos 3.5mm jack.
  
  
 Instead, I would use something like Sennheiser's adapter:
  
 http://en-uk.sennheiser.com/accessories--adapter--jack-plug--gold


----------



## x RELIC x

Grade mini works very well. My Audeze adaptor died within a week.

https://www.amazon.com/Grado-Mini-Adaptor/dp/B001DK1ZVO/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pdt_img_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Traveller

TGIF !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This evening I really wanted to hear some music on my home system. I'd plan on listening to some vinyl as my CD Player, an older Meridian, is currently somewhere in England getting repaired _(...hopefully)_. I went to spin up my turntable and _(long-story-short) _looks like that will be the next thing to get sent off for repair... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That only left me with one other option...
*...Plan B!*




  




  





  
  
_p.s. I eventually swapped out the iHP-120 (DAP) for my Smartphone to enjoy some hi-res goodness, but it wasn't particularly photogenic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SearchOfSub

Holy crap that McIntosh tube amp looks nice.I'm sure it will sound even nicer! Love the kimbre cables too. I think they are most performance/value for speaker setups, I cuurrently have some in my Hugo speaker setup.

Happy listening


----------



## SearchOfSub

ty all for the headphone adapter recommendations. Have LCD 2.2 (non fazor) coming in soon to pair with Mojo. Will leave impression.


----------



## rkt31

like one need two ears only to get directional cues in real life situations, you only need stereo to produce all kind of directional cues. problem is to get correct setup for recordings. for headphone listening the effect is replicated by binaural recordings. but binaural set up has its own limitations. for normal stereo recording it is very difficult to replicate the effect as it demands considerable experimentation with placement of mic. there is a chesky stereo recordings ( not binaural) which creates behind your head sound with two speakers only. it was recorded with a single stereo mic. with properly set up speakers ( correct toe in) the behind you sound is reproduced correctly. modern recordings need lot more mixing of different sounds specially in movies so the effect is generated in processing rather actually recording for obvious practical problems. if someone is not concerned about the quality of recordings , some hand held portable recorders create that much wider recording of live events. few days back I recorded my Hugo+ benchmark ahb2+ kef r300 system sound with Olympus ls100 handheld recorder in 24bit 96khz and in between my kids were knocking on the side door. when I listen to that recording it sounds as if there is really a sound coming from extreme right from out side of the headphone. so it is possible to record and reproduce such sounds with stereo setup .


----------



## rkt31

foobar android version has any plugin for bit perfect output like uapp ? I think foobar should end the monopoly of uapp like in windows it's free.


----------



## Mojo ideas

Th





theveterans said:


> FURUTECH F35G
> 
> 
> 
> High quality gold strike plating that is incredibly scratch and wear resistant compared to other connectors in my experience. On the expensive side, but worth the money.


 The only problem with product like these are the enormous stresses they tend to put on to the Jack sockets could well rip them from the circuit board or damage the internal contacts. Therefore we cannot recomend them. A far better solution is to use flexible full sized to mini jack converter cable.


----------



## audi0nick128

mojo ideas said:


> Th
> The only problem with product like these are the enormous stresses they tend to put on to the Jack sockets could well rip them from the circuit board or damage the internal contacts. Therefore we cannot recomend them. A far better solution is to use flexible full sized to mini jack converter cable.




I always knew using this wasn't ideal... But hearing it from you makes my OCD level go up  but in a stationary setup, with something to support the weight, it isn't that bad, right? Just say yes... 

Something different, I remember you saying you were driving highly efficient Horn speakers sufficiently direct from MOJO. Did you try the 
Klipsch RP-160M, maybe?

Cheers


----------



## GreenBow

searchofsub said:


> Can anyone recommend a good 3.5 to Quarter inch plug adapter to plug my headphone into Mojo quarter inch headphone jack. Thanks in advance.


 

 Yeah I would take @Mython's advice. Buy one like the Grado Mini-Adaptor Cable. It's peace of mind that your gadget sockets are not under pressure. It's quality. I bought one and I never looked back.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Yep, passed on the solid adapter. Thank you all again.


----------



## florence

Is there anyone using Oriolus + Mojo combination out there? Waiting for the iem to arrive and I am curious how they will sound. Coming from Velvet btw.


----------



## Arpiben

mojo ideas said:


> Th
> The only problem with product like these are the enormous stresses they tend to put on to the Jack sockets could well rip them from the circuit board or damage the internal contacts. Therefore we cannot recomend them. A far better solution is to use flexible full sized to mini jack converter cable.


 

 Fully agreeing on connectors stresses, but dealing with a mobile device why not design a casing avoiding/reducing all Ins & Outs movements ?
 It should not cost a lot more...
 IMHO, it is the only way to get ride of stresses since all sockets are mounted by soldering contacts.
 Just thinking in terms of future improvements, not complaining at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Rgds


----------



## anoutsos

I have just received my Mojo and, although I have read the manual carefully, I could not find any information on using two completely different headphones plugged in at the same time. I am currently using the DT880s (250 Ohm) and I am worried that if I also plug my Sony MH1C earphones (15 Ohm) into the second output the Mojo will send too much current through that output (at listenable levels for the DT880s). I guess I cannot control the volume separately, if the earphones sound too loud, right?
  
 Thanks,
 Aris.


----------



## Mython

anoutsos said:


> I have just received my Mojo and, although I have read the manual carefully, I could not find any information on using two completely different headphones plugged in at the same time. I am currently using the DT880s (250 Ohm) and I am worried that if I also plug my Sony MH1C earphones (15 Ohm) into the second output the Mojo will send too much current through that output (at listenable levels for the DT880s). I guess I cannot control the volume separately, if the earphones sound too loud, right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aris.


 
  
  
 You won't harm Mojo, but yes, if one is pair of cans is loud, and the earphones are quiet, there's no magic solution - the closest thing you could do, is to buy a basic inline volume control lead, to reduce the volume on the IEM side of the equation:
  
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Koss-155954-VC20-Volume-Control/dp/B00001P4XH
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Stellar-Labs-35-4180-Headphone-Control/dp/B008DJTB32
  
  
 Not exactly audiophile, but it won't harm Mojo or your IEMs.


----------



## Arpiben

mython said:


> You won't harm Mojo, but yes, if one is pair of cans is loud, and the earphones are quiet, there's no magic solution - the closest thing you could do, is to buy a basic inline volume control lead, to reduce the volume on the IEM side of the equation:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Koss-155954-VC20-Volume-Control/dp/B00001P4XH
> ...


 
  
 No harm as you said, but headphones will sound differently vs plugged alone.
 When plugging two headphones with different impedances Mojo sees an equivalent impedance for its single 'amplified' internal equals to (Z1*Z2/(Z1+Z2)); Depending on headphones you may have interactions between them ( reactive part ).
 Therefore no harm but probable modifications in sounding vs single output.
 Rgds


----------



## Mython

It would certainly be a compromise - as I said; not an audiophile solution.
  
 But a compromise that'd get the job done without any tears before bedtime


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> You won't harm Mojo, but yes, if one is pair of cans is loud, and the earphones are quiet, there's no magic solution - the closest thing you could do, is to buy a basic inline volume control lead, to reduce the volume on the IEM side of the equation:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Koss-155954-VC20-Volume-Control/dp/B00001P4XH
> ...


 
  
@Peter Hyatt and his wife use the Mojos two ports, to enable them to listen to music together, but each of them with their own pair of beyer AK8is.
  
 They find It works ok, without any issues. http://www.head-fi.org/t/779847/astell-kern-beyerdynamic-ak-t8ie-review-first-impressions-from-ifa-2015/630#post_12665723


----------



## jmills8

miketlse said:


> @Peter Hyatt
> and his wife use the Mojos two ports, to enable them to listen to music together, but each of them with their own pair of beyer AK8is.
> 
> They find It works ok, without any issues. http://www.head-fi.org/t/779847/astell-kern-beyerdynamic-ak-t8ie-review-first-impressions-from-ifa-2015/630#post_12665723


 Or just buy two Mojos.


----------



## peter123

My take on the Mojo for those who might be interested:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/16576


----------



## RPB65

http://www.hdtracks.co.uk/jazz-at-the-pawnshop-2-328480
 Nuff said  Mojo on, IEM at the ready! lol.


----------



## amigastar

Nice, always interesting to read a mojo review
 i just wish Concero HD would have that much reviews


----------



## Pedro Dixon

I have had the Mojo for several months now and love it. I use a TT in my desktop rig, and Mojo for around the house. Often pairing with Senn HD25s. After some time post Mojo purchase, I realised I wanted something a bit more portable, so pulled the trigger on a AQ RED Dragonfly. 
  
 Interesting thing is, unless I know which device I am listening to, I really struggle to pick them apart (Mojo and AQ, TT is another level). I'm relatively young and can normally discern quite well but these DACs are remarkably close given how different their internals are. 
  
 So whilst the Mojo is a great product, for the money, I would urge anyone to give the AQ RED a listen. Yes, the Mojo is better, but only by the tiniest of margins, hence I struggle to consistently pick one out from the other blindfolded. Volume matching is difficult but even so, not something I was expecting. As such, the AQ RED is going nowhere. Way too convenient and sounds great to my ears.


----------



## Traveller

pedro dixon said:


> ... I realised I wanted something a bit more portable, so pulled the trigger on a AQ RED Dragonfly. Interesting thing is, unless I know which device I am listening to, I really struggle to pick them apart (Mojo and AQ, TT is another level)... So whilst the Mojo is a great product, for the money, I would urge anyone to give the AQ RED a listen. Yes, the Mojo is better, but only by the tiniest of margins...


 
  
 Err...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also have both and the difference imho is quite evident. I find the DFR much too mid-forward to the point of getting that "in-your-face" feeling. I'm also fairly certain it has more of a HF roll-off. The mojo has more air and a wider soundstage. The DFR tends to always remind me that I'm wearing IEMs... . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Having said that, there's no doubt that the DF serious plays a practical role in _portable_ audio. It's a low-power, highly portable DAC that will outdo a Smartphone / Notebook's onboard audio but I wouldn't want to pit it against one of today's TOTL DAPs... !


----------



## maxh22

peter123 said:


> My take on the Mojo for those who might be interested:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/16576


 
 Nice review!
  
 I have never seen the Mojo with that type of packaging. Is that Chords updated packaging? Is there a white box inside the bigger box?


----------



## peter123

maxh22 said:


> Nice review!
> 
> I have never seen the Mojo with that type of packaging. Is that Chords updated packaging? Is there a white box inside the bigger box?




Thanks! My review unit was a loaner from another Norwegian Head-fier so I honestly don't know anything about when it was purchased or the package but I can confirm that there was a white box inside the black one, must have forgotten to take pictures with it.


----------



## Pedro Dixon

traveller said:


> Err...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 We all have our own views. I am not alone, my findings chime with John Darko, who happens to put things exactly as I hear them too. 
  
 He states the DFR is ahead of all the Astell & Kern offerings. I have only heard the AK280 but this is some statement, yet one he was willing to state on his website:
  
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/04/audioquests-dragonfly-red-puts-high-end-daps-on-notice/


----------



## maxh22

peter123 said:


> Thanks! My review unit was a loaner from another Norwegian Head-fier so I honestly don't know anything about when it was purchased or the package but I can confirm that there was a white box inside the black one, must have forgotten to take pictures with it.


 
 I really like what Chord did with its retail packaging. When I received the Mojo It came in just a plain white box. If I saw such an item in store I would have no clue what it would be. Chords new packaging is very colorful and eye catching.


----------



## Pedro Dixon

I found a difference as well, in favour of the Mojo, but it got very small, to the point I couldn't consistently pick the right one out enough for me to be confident under blindfolded conditions.
  
 The Mojo is great, but the DFR cannot be dismissed, the law of diminishing returns definitely applies between both units. I bought the Chord TT a while ago as I initially had the Hugo, when I realised there wasn't much, perhaps only a change in flavour between them. So I decided to sell a few items and i'm now left with the Hugo TT, Mojo and DFR. I fly once or twice a month with work and having such great sound at my mercy is priceless as I get sick of travelling. Sadly its for work so I have little say in the matter. 
  
 Headphone/IEM wise, i've had all sorts but funnily enough, the Senn HD25 get more play than most. I've had/got I800, 846, T5p, and soon to acquire Noble K10 but i'm waiting to see if they are going to be replaced for a while before I make such a commitment with those.


----------



## maxh22

pedro dixon said:


> I found a difference as well, in favour of the Mojo, but it got very small, to the point I couldn't consistently pick the right one out enough for me to be confident under blindfolded conditions.
> 
> The Mojo is great, but the DFR cannot be dismissed, the law of diminishing returns definitely applies between both units. I bought the Chord TT a while ago as I initially had the Hugo, when I realised there wasn't much, perhaps only a change in flavour between them. So I decided to sell a few items and i'm now left with the Hugo TT, Mojo and DFR. I fly once or twice a month with work and having such great sound at my mercy is priceless as I get sick of travelling. Sadly its for work so I have little say in the matter.
> 
> Headphone/IEM wise, i've had all sorts but funnily enough, the Senn HD25 get more play than most. I've had/got I800, 846, T5p, and soon to acquire Noble K10 but i'm waiting to see if they are going to be replaced for a while before I make such a commitment with those.


 
 I heard the dragon fly red several times with the nighthawks and found that the dac was significantly behind mojo in terms of resolution, PRAT, and musicality. Mojo has the goosebump factor which for me is a very big deal. When I evaluate equipment I usually do long listening sessions and I look for differences in sound and most importantly I evaluate how they make me feel and how well they can keep me engaged.


----------



## peter123

maxh22 said:


> I really like what Chord did with its retail packaging. When I received the Mojo It came in just a plain white box. If I saw such an item in store I would have no clue what it would be. Chords new packaging is very colorful and eye catching.




Yeah, the package on the one I had looked great indeed.


----------



## maxh22

On a side note. There is a US seller who is selling a used Mojo with an apple lightning cable and the offical case for $546 with shipping! 
  
 I think this is a great deal for anyone looking to pick one up.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01IIXIOBW/ref=sr_1_3_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1470516933&sr=8-3&keywords=chord+mojo&condition=used


----------



## Mython

pedro dixon said:


> We all have our own views. I am not alone, my findings chime with John Darko, who happens to put things exactly as I hear them too.
> 
> He states the DFR is ahead of all the Astell & Kern offerings. I have only heard the AK280 but this is some statement, yet one he was willing to state on his website:
> 
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/04/audioquests-dragonfly-red-puts-high-end-daps-on-notice/


 
  
  
 For months and months, John Darko has been asserting that:
  


> *John H Darko*:
> 
> *"a Mojo can’t be rubber-strapped to a smartphone without rendering its touchscreen unusable."*
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 But,
  
 1) All the way back in October 2015, a head-fier demonstrated the use of a cyclists rubberband to very successfully stack Mojo with any smartphone that has just a small non-screen area above and below the screen - which is the majority of smartphones on the market.
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






evolutionx said:


> For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.


 
  


  
  
 2) in spite of contrasting the Dragonfly with the Mojo, and stating that Mojo 'can't be rubberbanded to a smartphone', Darko hasn't rubber-banded the _Dragonfly_, in *that recent review*, _*either*_. He's instead used velcro, and that is exactly what anyone can do with Mojo, too, so his point is utterly moot.
  
  
  
 I'm not even saying this to defend Mojo. Heck, I don't work for Chord. It just gets irritating when someone repeatedly leads the public to believe something which is barely true, except in a small minority of cases.
  
  
  
  
  
 Anyway, that rubber-band nonsense aside, the tiny Dragonfly Red looks like a nice little product. I'll make sure to give it a listen, should the opportunity pass my way, at some point in the near future.


----------



## xeroian

jazz said:


> Yes, I've experimented quite a bit with this. The closest I got the Mojo to sound like the Hugo was this setting on my FiiO X5 II:
> 
> 1 kHz: +0.2  /  2 kHz: +0.2  /  4 kHz: +0.4  /  8 kHz: +0.4  /  16 kHz: + 0.4 dB        (I can imagine that something like +0.3 dB at 8 kHz and/or +0.5 dB at 16 kHz would be optimal, but the X5 II only allows 0.2 dB steps.)
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting this. Perversely I would like my Hugo to sound more like my Mojo. Do you have any tips?

Ian


----------



## Pedro Dixon

mython said:


> For months and months, John Darko has been asserting that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree. Hence I only use it on flights, but its worth it. Moving around, DFR all day. I use both (when possible with a Schiit Audio Wyrd) given neither are galvanically isolated. Contrary to the Hugo TT. I first did this with a Meridian Explorer. I establish and use the cleanest USB port on my Mac Pro (many are shared with other internals), you can determine this to check which port shares nothing else. Use this port, with a HUB, and a re-clocker if you feel the need: Wryd, Isotona etc and the gains are substantial, good bang for buck.


----------



## Pedro Dixon

maxh22 said:


> On a side note. There is a US seller who is selling a used Mojo with an apple lightning cable and the offical case for $546 with shipping!
> 
> I think this is a great deal for anyone looking to pick one up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01IIXIOBW/ref=sr_1_3_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1470516933&sr=8-3&keywords=chord+mojo&condition=used


 
  
 This would be a great deal, if the UK didn't opt for Brexit ! The £ has dropped like crap into water. 
  
 I've been tempted by the case but the heat is a slight concern as it does get warm when powered and in use. I don't travel enough with mine, and to be honest, a few scuffs don't bother me. As long as it works, i'm happy. It is a great looking case though. My next buy will be the updated CCK USB 3.0 so I can charge at the same time. This is a huge plus.


----------



## Mython

If it's used, I really see no reason to get excited about that price.
  
 You don't know if it may have been repaired, or whatever else


----------



## Pedro Dixon

mython said:


> If it's used, I really see no reason to get excited about that price.


 
 Mojo retails for 600 bucks, no? Seems cheaper to me with the bundle thrown in as well.


----------



## Mython

pedro dixon said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > If it's used, I really see no reason to get excited about that price.
> ...


 
  
  
 You are comparing the price of a new unit with the price of a secondhand bundle.
  
 I don't see it as a proper comparison, since one has no idea what history that Mojo may have.


----------



## maxh22

mython said:


> You are comparing the price of a new unit with the price of a secondhand bundle.
> 
> I don't see it as a proper comparison, since one has no idea what history that Mojo may have.


 
 In the US a used Mojo usually goes for around $550 so in this case a Mojo, apple connection kit, and case for $546 is a phenomenal deal!


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > You are comparing the price of a new unit with the price of a secondhand bundle.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I regularly see them offered on Head-fi classifieds for that price, or thereabouts, and I consider it insane that people are willing to save just $50 bucks to buy a secondhand unit which may have any number of hidden issues, regardless of looking in good condition (and many don't even _look_ in good condition).
  
 IMO, it's crazy that sellers will often use a Mojo for 2 or 3 months and then think they can resell and only lose $50 for all that usage, and it's crazy that buyers are willing to play along with it.
  
  
 But that's just my opinion, and the craziness will no doubt continue, regardless of me shaking my head in disbelief, from a distance!


----------



## maxh22

pedro dixon said:


> This would be a great deal, if the UK didn't opt for Brexit ! The £ has dropped like crap into water.
> 
> I've been tempted by the case but the heat is a slight concern as it does get warm when powered and in use. I don't travel enough with mine, and to be honest, a few scuffs don't bother me. As long as it works, i'm happy. It is a great looking case though. My next buy will be the updated CCK USB 3.0 so I can charge at the same time. This is a huge plus.


 
 I actually travel quite a bit with my Mojo. I took it to my trip to Europe and listened on the airplane and on bus rides as well as in hotels. On the airplane its actually quite difficult to listen to music and enjoy it. There is so much ambient noise and my ears constantly have ear pressure which makes it hard to hear the full resolution Mojo is capable of.


----------



## musiclvr




----------



## musiclvr

....enjoying my Mojo....


----------



## maxh22

mython said:


> Yes, I regularly see them offered on Head-fi classifieds for that price, or thereabouts, and I consider it insane that people are willing to save just $50 bucks to buy a secondhand unit which may have any number of hidden issues, regardless of looking in good condition (and many don't even _look_ in good condition).
> 
> IMO, it's crazy that sellers will often use a Mojo for 2 or 3 months and then think they can resell and only lose $50 for all that usage, and it's crazy that buyers are willing to play along with it.
> 
> ...


 
 it's even crazier for Schiit products. Most sellers will try to sell them for just a little under cost despite years of usage. It may only be worth it if there is a considerable discount.


----------



## warrior1975

I completely agree about those used prices. Crazy. I sold mine at a discount, bought it used at a better discount than $50.


----------



## maxh22

musiclvr said:


>


 
  


musiclvr said:


>


 
 Do you find the wyrd4sound an improvement?  Rob Watts doesn't recommend it because it upsamples the audio to 96khz before passing it onto Mojo. From my long term listening experience, Mojo sounds better when it is fed a bit perfect signal.


----------



## Torq

maxh22 said:


> it's even crazier for Schiit products. Most sellers will try to sell them for just a little under cost despite years of usage. It may only be worth it if there is a considerable discount.


 

 It's pretty funny.
  
 Right now, on the local Craigslist, there's a Magni 2 for a dollar MORE than just buying new.  Same guy has HD-650 listed for the same price as new from Amazon.
  
 And then there's a Valhalla 2 for $300 (with some comment that they're highly sought after ... which they might be, but they're NOT hard to get ... $349 new right now and in-stock).
  
 Maybe it's me ... when I look at used gear, be it audio, photography or whatever, the baseline price I'm thinking is 60% of _current_ retail price (not whatever price it was when you happened to buy it).  I might go up a bit from there if the thing is in absolutely pristine condition, with all packaging, a transferrable, current, warranty and/or some kind of accessories included that I'll actually use.  And it might go down a bit if things are missing or it's not cosmetically near-perfect.  But the thought of paying 80% and upwards for a used item, when I can get a new one in my hands, shipped 2nd day, with NO worries about warranty, condition, or whether it'll even show up ... yeah, not so much.
  
 I just sold my original Bifrost, with USB Gen 1 and a "4490" board (upgraded from the original) for $200.  My original Lyr, with new tubes, $250.  Both were in like-new condition cosmetically.  And that was as much as I felt right about asking for them, given what the new ones go for and how much enjoyment and use I've gotten out of them.


----------



## maxh22

torq said:


> It's pretty funny.
> 
> Right now, on the local Craigslist, there's a Magni 2 for a dollar MORE than just buying new.  Same guy has HD-650 listed for the same price as new from Amazon.
> 
> ...


 
 The thing is, people who look for used entry to mid-range gear usually don't have a lot of money and often have to scrap together just enough to buy an item. So for them a $50-100 discount is totally worth it. Not only that but if you buy a used Valhalla 2 for $300 and you feel like selling it in a few months, you can sell it for about as much as you bought it since you bought it used.


----------



## musiclvr

maxh22 said:


> Do you find the wyrd4sound an improvement?  Rob Watts doesn't recommend it because it upsamples the audio to 96khz before passing it onto Mojo. From my long term listening experience, Mojo sounds better when it is fed a bit perfect signal.




What do you mean by "it"? If it is to refer to the Recovery well....

I am using the Wyrd4Sound Recovery to feed the Mojo a bit perfect signal via Audirvana+. 

To save time, ultimately, the Recovery softly sets the mids on a pedestal while defining the leading edge more clearly.


----------



## Torq

maxh22 said:


> The thing is, people who look for used entry to mid-range gear usually don't have a lot of money and often have to scrap together just enough to buy an item. So for them a $50-100 discount is totally worth it. Not only that but if you buy a used Valhalla 2 for $300 and you feel like selling it in a few months, you can sell it for about as much as you bought it since you bought it used.


 

 My issue is with the sellers, not the buyers ... but all the more reason for them not to entertain such high prices for used gear.
  
 Each to their own though ... I have no issue with people trying to get as much as they can out of their items - just my perspective is that used items need to be a significant discount to be worth bothering with.  And selling used items at, or for more than new, prices is just silly.


----------



## musiclvr

[/IMG][/IMG]

I agree that selling used item at or for more than new is silly. I will say though that sellers who take care of their item(s) properly, or (like myself) with excessive care, can sell their item at maybe 15-25% off of MSRP. 

For instance when not in use my Mojo I always keep any port properly covered, is always in A/C, around no smoke/pets, is never charged unless the battery dies, and is kept in an water/shock proof container when not in use. I wouldn't sell my "used" Mojo for a discount greater than 10% off. That is just me though. I know others do not care for their items like I do so I would advise anyone seeking user items to ask the appropriate questions about the history of said item.


----------



## harpo1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote: 





musiclvr said:


> [IMG][attach]1689013[/attach][/quote]
> [/spoiler]
> [quote]
> I agree that selling used item at or for more than new is silly. I will say though that sellers who take care of their item(s) properly, or (like myself) with excessive care, can sell their item at maybe 15-25% off of MSRP.
> ...


----------



## musiclvr

torq said:


> My issue is with the sellers, not the buyers ... but all the more reason for them not to entertain such high prices for used gear.
> 
> Each to their own though ... I have no issue with people trying to get as much as they can out of their items - just my perspective is that used items need to be a significant discount to be worth bothering with.  And selling used items at, or for more than new, prices is just silly.







harpo1 said:


> You shouldn't allow your battery to completely die before charging.  It's not good for Lipo batteries.




Thanks for the info.


----------



## JaZZ

xeroian said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I've experimented quite a bit with this. The closest I got the Mojo to sound like the Hugo was this setting on my FiiO X5 II:
> ...


 
  
 I would try it with reversed values – it should also work the other way around.


----------



## bwcgrx

I'm in the US and I'm considering buying a Mojo from Amazon UK due to the favorable dollar to pound exchange rate and no VAT.
  
 Is Amazon UK an authorized dealer and would the 12 month warranty be honored by Chord?
  
 The Mojo listing I'm looking at is shipped and sold by Amazon UK by the way... not a 3rd party seller.
  
 Thanks for any insight regarding this.


----------



## howdy

pedro dixon said:


> This would be a great deal, if the UK didn't opt for Brexit ! The £ has dropped like crap into water.
> 
> I've been tempted by the case but the heat is a slight concern as it does get warm when powered and in use. I don't travel enough with mine, and to be honest, a few scuffs don't bother me. As long as it works, i'm happy. It is a great looking case though. My next buy will be the updated CCK USB 3.0 so I can charge at the same time. This is a huge plus.



Mine is in a leather Dignis case and I don't seem to have overheating issues.


----------



## Traveller

searchofsub said:


> Holy crap that McIntosh tube amp looks nice.I'm sure it will sound even nicer! Love the kimber cables too. I think they are most performance/value for speaker setups, I currently have some in my Hugo speaker setup.


 
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You may have noticed some Kimber PBJ (Peanut Butter & Jelly) feeding my Amp but I bet you'll never guess what' feeding my speakers (pictured as well) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


pedro dixon said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Err...   I also have both and the difference imho is quite evident. I find the DFR much too mid-forward to the point of getting that "in-your-face" feeling. I'm also fairly certain it has more of a HF roll-off. The mojo has more air and a wider soundstage. The DFR tends to always remind me that I'm wearing IEMs... .
> ...


 
 Yes, I read his review too and because of him and one of my best buddies I purchased the DFR. Again, I'm pleased to have it and it's an integral part of my audio kit but it sounds a whole lot better when I haven't used the Mojo in days... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's be honest here, our brains are quite willing to adapt to all reasonably good reproduction gear given some time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: non-Mojo content










  


maxh22 said:


> I really like what Chord did with its retail packaging. When I received the Mojo It came in just a plain white box. If I saw such an item in store I would have no clue what it would be. Chords new packaging is very colorful and eye catching.


 
 The new packaging also caught my attention (I'll have to ask the reviewer for the first few digits of his unit's SN to compare to mine). I agree that Chord's original packaging was on the rather minimalist side but that's also what impressed me about it. The new packaging is fine, but also quite ordinary and I wouldn't give it a second thought, though... .


----------



## canali

To chord...2 weeks ago you'd mentioned the new module/extension was probably to be released in 1-2 weeks...any updates please? 
Eagerly awaiting this (am sure i'm not the only one)...one less cable to use, more stable connection, what's not to love.


----------



## Mojo ideas

canali said:


> To chord...2 weeks ago you'd mentioned the new module/extension was probably to be released in 1-2 weeks...any updates please?
> Eagerly awaiting this (am sure i'm not the only one)...one less cable to use, more stable connection, what's not to love.


We are just waiting for the cables packaging to arrive before packing in the cables and shipping them out to our distributors


----------



## cj3209

mojo ideas said:


> We are just waiting for the cables packaging to arrive before packing in the cables and shipping them out to our distributors


 

 Very nice.  Appreciate the response, John.  Enjoying my MoJo, BTW...great product.
  
 CJ


----------



## discord76

What does it do?


----------



## harpo1

mojo ideas said:


> We are just waiting for the cables packaging to arrive before packing in the cables and shipping them out to our distributors


 
 John what will keep it secured to the mojo?


----------



## xeroian

jazz said:


> I would try it with reversed values – it should also work the other way around.




Thanks, I did wonder. Last night I packed up my toys to take on holiday (vacation) so I will try this while I'm away.


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> Yes, I regularly see them offered on Head-fi classifieds for that price, or thereabouts, and I consider it insane that people are willing to save just $50 bucks to buy a secondhand unit which may have any number of hidden issues, regardless of looking in good condition (and many don't even _look_ in good condition).
> 
> IMO, it's crazy that sellers will often use a Mojo for 2 or 3 months and then think they can resell and only lose $50 for all that usage, and it's crazy that buyers are willing to play along with it.
> 
> ...




This something that I refer to as "The Apple Factor", but applies really to any highly desirable brand.

On another forum I'm a member of we frequently get ancient Apple gear being offered at ridiculous prices - for example recently there was an iPad 2 16GB on sale for $400 (I actually bought the exact same model in 2012 brand new for $299) and, despite protestations from other members, it actually sold. People get blinded by the brand and it's absolute madness.

It's a similar thing with the Mojo - it is the DAC/amp combo to have at the moment. Given that popularity, and the fact there's no Mojo out there that's even a year old (apart from pre-production examples I would guess) means that it holds it's value exceptionally well.

Personally when looking at second hand electronics I expect a significant discount (at least 30% off the retail price for a current item) to get me interested, otherwise I'll just buy new - I'm lucky in that I can afford to do that. However I do feel that people who just can't stretch to the full retail price and end up buying second hand at only a marginal discount from the new price are getting well and truly ripped off.


----------



## Light - Man

Buying second hand, I wonder if the warranty is transferable?
  
 But I would want to give it a good wash to remove all signs of other peoples grubby paws.
  
 But perhaps not quite like this!


----------



## RPB65

Canali, I am using this cable at the moment. Only had it a few days but so far it is working well. No connection issues, can bend it enough to put Mojo behind phone, etc.
 Sounds good to me and very small as compared to CCK, etc.
 I too am interested in the new Mojo modules, however am not sure I will bother now if this lead stays as good as it has so far.
 Bought from Lavricables on eBay.
  
  
 Quote:


rpb65 said:


> Time for testing! My initial thoughts are it looks well made, however I would prefer it maybe 25mm longer now I have it to look at! Lol. Will post later with my opinion.


 
  
  


canali said:


> To chord...2 weeks ago you'd mentioned the new module/extension was probably to be released in 1-2 weeks...any updates please?
> Eagerly awaiting this (am sure i'm not the only one)...one less cable to use, more stable connection, what's not to love.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

Don't want to start an argument, but I wanted to report back after testing the jitterbug on my Odroid C1+ and I have to say this time the improvements are real (used on the smartphone the improvement I heard were placebo, after all) even though it's not day and night.
Especially when music playing from my Riva Turbo x, the Soundstage improved noticeably, which also results in better separation of individual instruments...so I am happy with my 50 bug plastic piece  

Since we are at it, did anyone try the Klipsch RP 160M driven by MOJO only? 

Cheers


----------



## rkt31

I am not having mojo and Hugo with me right now. so I was looking for something which could get me me close to mojo/Hugo sound without spending much. I tried Hq player on my laptop and upsampled to 192 khz for CD quality files using sinc filter. sound even from laptop was much cleaner this way but yes not exactly like Hugo or mojo but much much improved as compared to laptop sound without upsampling. I wonder has anybody fed upsampled output to mojo via hqplayer ?


----------



## GreenBow

rkt31 said:


> I am not having mojo and Hugo with me right now. so I was looking for something which could get me me close to mojo/Hugo sound without spending much. I tried Hq player on my laptop and upsampled to 192 khz for CD quality files using sinc filter. sound even from laptop was much cleaner this way but yes not exactly like Hugo or mojo but much much improved as compared to laptop sound without upsampling. I wonder has anybody fed upsampled output to mojo via hqplayer ?


 
  
 Probably the best of the rest is an AudioQuest DragonFly version; (Red or black; I dunno).


----------



## canali

DF red is a great little unit (I have both)
  
 and this *Opus # 11 *portable dac/amp/battery was just reviewed by Hawaiiboy with high praise.
 (and he's had the mojo, iFi micro and other similar products...he touches upon them comparatively in this review)
  
 ..anyone else check it out?
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWlbReetZb8&ab_channel=TheBestBassHeadphonesare...
  

  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> Probably the best of the rest is an AudioQuest DragonFly version; (Red or black; I dunno).


 
  


rkt31 said:


> I am not having mojo and Hugo with me right now. so I was looking for something which could get me me close to mojo/Hugo sound without spending much. I tried Hq player on my laptop and upsampled to 192 khz for CD quality files using sinc filter. sound even from laptop was much cleaner this way but yes not exactly like Hugo or mojo but much much improved as compared to laptop sound without upsampling. I wonder has anybody fed upsampled output to mojo via hqplayer ?


----------



## kinetic758

After research upon more research, it seems that my combination of Phone (Galaxy S6) and music source (Spotify Offline) my not play well with the Mojo. Is this true? And if so, would using the Mojo strictly as an amp give any noticeable improvement over just the phone? I do intend to make use of the DAC but I haven't yet decided which direction to go with that (e.g. Switching to Tidal and using a custom player or moving to iOS or both).


----------



## jamato8

kinetic758 said:


> After research upon more research, it seems that my combination of Phone (Galaxy S6) and music source (Spotify Offline) my not play well with the Mojo. Is this true? And if so, would using the Mojo strictly as an amp give any noticeable improvement over just the phone? I do intend to make use of the DAC but I haven't yet decided which direction to go with that (e.g. Switching to Tidal and using a custom player or moving to iOS or both).


 

 You can't use the Mojo as an amp only. The dac is integrated with the amp so you have to have a digital signal feeding the Mojo for it to work.


----------



## discord76

Does it work well feeding straight into a power amp?


----------



## Mython

discord76 said:


> Does it work well feeding straight into a power amp?


 
  
  
 Yes, Mojo works fine, feeding a power amp, from the 3.5mm jack.
  
 Read *post #3* for more information on how to set Mojo to the correct line-out level.


----------



## kinetic758

jamato8 said:


> You can't use the Mojo as an amp only. The dac is integrated with the amp so you have to have a digital signal feeding the Mojo for it to work.




Gotcha. May have to re-think my setup then.


----------



## miketlse

discord76 said:


> Does it work well feeding straight into a power amp?


 
  
 I sometimes (including today) feed the output from my Mojo, into the AV input on my Arcam Solo neo, and use that to drive my speakers at home.
 This works perfectly well without any problems - but I will warn that upgraditis may make you start wondering if the mojo deserves a better amp for your next birthday or christmas.


----------



## Mython

kinetic758 said:


> After research upon more research, it seems that my combination of Phone (Galaxy S6) and music source (Spotify Offline) my not play well with the Mojo. Is this true?


 
  
  
 I haven't personally tried a Galaxy S6 with Mojo - I'm not certain if the S6 supports USB OTG.
  
 According to the UAPP homepage, the S6 Edge does, but the S6 is unconfirmed, in their compatibility table.
  
  
 There is some mention of it, earlier in this thread, which looks positive, but I don't know if it will run UAPP, and if it refuses to run UAPP, then the Android ROM will forcibly upsample everything to 24/192, which is definitely not the way to get the best SQ from Mojo
  


nztechfreak said:


> lukeap69 said:
> 
> 
> > My Samsung Galaxy S6 works natively with Mojo Jojo.
> ...


----------



## xeroian

I have been testing Mojo and Hugo against iOS 10 beta builds on my iPhone 6s Plus as they have been released. With the iOS release getting close I am now seriously worried. I posted a while ago in the Hugo forum that after a while my music slowed down significantly and a chattering sound was overlaid on the music. With the latest beta my Mojo is also showing the same symptom. This happens with the iTunes music app, Tidal, FLAC player etc. 

I have no such problems if instead I use my iPod 6 which is on iOS 9.3.4. 

Can anyone else confirm problems with iOS 10 public betas or am I on my own here?

Ian


----------



## kinetic758

mython said:


> I haven't personally tried a Galaxy S6 with Mojo - I'm not certain if the S6 supports USB OTG.
> 
> According to the UAPP homepage, the S6 Edge does, but the S6 is unconfirmed, in their compatibility table.
> 
> ...




Thanks for this. I do believe the S6 supports OTG. My issue is that my music comes from Spotify which I've read doesn't always play nicely with external DAC's. I suppose one solution would be to move to Tidal streaming which I believe is supported by third party player apps.


----------



## Mython

xeroian said:


> I have been testing Mojo and Hugo against iOS 10 beta builds on my iPhone 6s Plus as they have been released. With the iOS release getting close I am now seriously worried. I posted a while ago in the Hugo forum that after a while my music slowed down significantly and a chattering sound was overlaid on the music. With the latest beta my Mojo is also showing the same symptom. This happens with the iTunes music app, Tidal, FLAC player etc.
> 
> I have no such problems if instead I use my iPod 6 which is on iOS 9.3.4.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hmmm... I wonder if it's trying to automatically upsample everything to 24/192, like stock Android does?
  
  
 That might make it run out of CPU/RAM resources.
  
 Only a guess, and could be completely wrong.


----------



## miketlse

kinetic758 said:


> After research upon more research, it seems that my combination of Phone (Galaxy S6) and music source (Spotify Offline) my not play well with the Mojo. Is this true? And if so, would using the Mojo strictly as an amp give any noticeable improvement over just the phone? I do intend to make use of the DAC but I haven't yet decided which direction to go with that (e.g. Switching to Tidal and using a custom player or moving to iOS or both).


 
  
 I think there was a post a couple of weeks ago (either here, or on the Oppo HA2 thread possibly) about using spotify and/or tidal offline.
 The problem arises because the offline music is stored in encrypted format, so that people cannot copy/pirate these offline files.
 These encrypted files can only be played by using the spotify or tidal app (or embedded software) to decrypt the files, and convert them to analogue music - so you do not have the opportunity to feed the decrypted digital music files to an external dac, like mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> Probably the best of the rest is an AudioQuest DragonFly version; (Red or black; I dunno).


 

@rkt31, also there is the Oppo HA-2 I think is a best buy. (It might be an amp as well that one.)


----------



## miketlse

xeroian said:


> I have been testing Mojo and Hugo against iOS 10 beta builds on my iPhone 6s Plus as they have been released. With the iOS release getting close I am now seriously worried. I posted a while ago in the Hugo forum that after a while my music slowed down significantly and a chattering sound was overlaid on the music. With the latest beta my Mojo is also showing the same symptom. This happens with the iTunes music app, Tidal, FLAC player etc.
> 
> I have no such problems if instead I use my iPod 6 which is on iOS 9.3.4.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I remember reading somewhere that someone was having issues with the beta, but it may have been your post on the Hugo thread.
 If so, then you are the only person - so I cannot suggest anything.


----------



## kinetic758

miketlse said:


> I think there was a post a couple of weeks ago (either here, or on the Oppo HA2 thread possibly) about using spotify and/or tidal offline.
> The problem arises because the offline music is stored in encrypted format, so that people cannot copy/pirate these offline files.
> These encrypted files can only be played by using the spotify or tidal app (or embedded software) to decrypt the files, and convert them to analogue music - so you do not have the opportunity to feed the decrypted digital music files to an external dac, like mojo.




I think Tidal was given direct support in UAPP. Not much news on Spotify, however. Would moving to an iPhone exhibit the same issues? Or is it simply a case of Spotify + external DAC = impossible?


----------



## xeroian

mython said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if it's trying to automatically upsample everything to 24/192, like stock Android does?
> 
> 
> That might make it run out of CPU/RAM resources.
> ...




Interesting thought though the corruption seems to start happening sooner than on previous betas and the sample rate light colours still match the music being played.


----------



## miketlse

kinetic758 said:


> I think Tidal was given direct support in UAPP. Not much news on Spotify, however. Would moving to an iPhone exhibit the same issues? Or is it simply a case of Spotify + external DAC = impossible?


 
  
 I was only quoting from memory of those recent posts.
 I don't use Tidal or Spotify, so I do not have an in-depth knowledge of how to use either. It is better for some of the more knowledgeable users to offer advice to you.


----------



## miketlse

xeroian said:


> Interesting thought though the corruption seems to start happening sooner than on previous betas and the sample rate light colours still match the music being played.


 
  
 I presume it is just the normal situation whereby different parts of the OS are written by different teams, and the Beta is the first chance that they get to link everything together - only then do the users discover that different sub-programs are both trying to write/read data from the same locations in memory (resulting in overwritten/corrupted data), causing the sub-programs to pause whilst they decide how to progress.
  
 Once users point this out, the coders can fix the problem(s).


----------



## xeroian

miketlse said:


> I presume it is just the normal situation whereby different parts of the OS are written by different teams, and the Beta is the first chance that they get to link everything together - only then do the users discover that different sub-programs are both trying to write/read data from the same locations in memory (resulting in overwritten/corrupted data), causing the sub-programs to pause whilst they decide how to progress.
> 
> Once users point this out, the coders can fix the problem(s).




Yeah I worked in software development for 40 years so I understand the process. 

Hoping for someone here who can say 'I too have this problem' or alternatively 'iOS 10 works for me on my 6s+.


----------



## miketlse

xeroian said:


> Yeah I worked in software development for 40 years so I understand the process.
> 
> Hoping for someone here who can say 'I too have this problem' or alternatively 'iOS 10 works for me on my 6s+.


 
  
 Maybe you were the only person brave enough to try the beta (who also uses an external DAC)?


----------



## Mython

xeroian said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... I wonder if it's trying to automatically upsample everything to 24/192, like stock Android does?
> ...


 
  
 Fair enough, yes; that does point _away_ from the likelihood of upsampling being the cause.
  
  
  
 Quote:


miketlse said:


> xeroian said:
> 
> 
> > I have been testing Mojo and Hugo against iOS 10 beta builds on my iPhone 6s Plus as they have been released. With the iOS release getting close I am now seriously worried. I posted a while ago in the Hugo forum that after a while my music slowed down significantly and a chattering sound was overlaid on the music. With the latest beta my Mojo is also showing the same symptom. This happens with the iTunes music app, Tidal, FLAC player etc.
> ...


 
  
  
 As per the warning in post #3, it is true that 9.3(iirc) beta had problems with stuttering/juddering of the audio, but I am surprised if the iOS development team have been so lacking in diligence that they allow the same - _*known*_ issue to happen again - if they have, then whoever's responsible should be ashamed of themselves. Maybe it's the same cause, or maybe something different. Personally, I never trust beta releases, on any platform, until a few weeks after they've been guinea-pig-tested


----------



## xeroian

mython said:


> As per the warning in post #3, it is true that 9.3(iirc) beta had problems with stuttering/juddering of the audio, but I am surprised if the iOS development team have been so lacking in diligence that they allow the same - _*known*_ issue to happen again - if they have, then whoever's responsible should be ashamed of themselves. Maybe it's the same cause, or maybe something different. Personally, I never trust beta releases, on any platform, until a few weeks after they've been guinea-pig-tested




As an ex-developer I am happy to be a guinea pig (and ios10 is looking very solid) but I am concerned that if others are not so willing or Chord is not testing then we (Apple users) will all be bleating next month.


----------



## Mython

xeroian said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > As per the warning in post #3, it is true that 9.3(iirc) beta had problems with stuttering/juddering of the audio, but I am surprised if the iOS development team have been so lacking in diligence that they allow the same - _*known*_ issue to happen again - if they have, then whoever's responsible should be ashamed of themselves. Maybe it's the same cause, or maybe something different. Personally, I never trust beta releases, on any platform, until a few weeks after they've been guinea-pig-tested
> ...


 
  
*(if)* it's broken then it's broken.
  
 ...and even if no guinea pigs mention it, and such a break continues into final release, then I hardly think that will absolve Apple of responsibility to fix it, LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  May just take a couple of weeks longer, and red faces all around, in Cupertino


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> I think Tidal was given direct support in UAPP. Not much news on Spotify, however. Would moving to an iPhone exhibit the same issues? Or is it simply a case of Spotify + external DAC = impossible?




I am sure you are following the parallel conversation about the issues with iOS10 Beta. But I use iOS 9 and things are fine for the most part as The only reason I hook my phone to the Mojo is when I use Spotify. 

As I have reported earlier, RF/EMI noise is one issue which I get, so I'd have to switch my phone to airplane mode. And sometimes the Camera Adapter used to connect the apple device to the Mojo might not work. Which would require a phone reboot. I got the cable replaced and have not had the problem yet. But also, I don't use my phone much. There are others who have reported similar behavior. It's mostly a hit but sometimes it can be a miss.


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> I am sure you are following the parallel conversation about the issues with iOS10 Beta. But I use iOS 9 and things are fine for the most part as The only reason I hook my phone to the Mojo is when I use Spotify.
> 
> As I have reported earlier, RF/EMI noise is one issue which I get, so I'd have to switch my phone to airplane mode. And sometimes the Camera Adapter used to connect the apple device to the Mojo might not work. Which would require a phone reboot. I got the cable replaced and have not had the problem yet. But also, I don't use my phone much. There are others who have reported similar behavior. It's mostly a hit but sometimes it can be a miss.




Reading about all of these issues makes me want to forget the whole idea of using a separate DAC/amp!


----------



## howdy

I'll speak for myself when I say that Tidal with my iPod touch/Mojo into my Alclair CIEMs is absolute bliss!!!! No issues whatsoever.


----------



## kinetic758

howdy said:


> I'll speak for myself when I say that Tidal with my iPod touch/Mojo into my Alclair CIEMs is absolute bliss!!!! No issues whatsoever.




From reading a few pages back, it appears the issue is with offline Tidal files not working due to encryption issues. This, unfortunately, is a deal breaker for me since my music would strictly be offline files from Tidal (streaming would not be ideal since I'd be using this setup at work) .


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> Reading about all of these issues makes me want to forget the whole idea of using a separate DAC/amp!


 
  
 Fair. But might I also suggest an alternative before you give up on the Mojo. You could get an iPod touch which takes care of the EMI/RF issues. And for the Apple Camera Adapter, apple stores offer 14-Day return policy and few stores offer 30-Day return policy. So even if the first unit doesn't work, highly likely the second unit might. You don't have to take this advise. But I thought I should let you know that there are options.


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> Fair. But might I also suggest an alternative before you give up on the Mojo. You could get an iPod touch which takes care of the EMI/RF issues. And for the Apple Camera Adapter, apple stores offer 14-Day return policy and few stores offer 30-Day return policy. So even if the first unit doesn't work, highly likely the second unit might. You don't have to take this advise. But I thought I should let you know that there are options.




Thanks. I've also considered this. I don't want to give up on the Mojo as well! Unfortunately, I think what I'm asking for is technically impossible: using offline Tidal/Spotify music with an external DAC.


----------



## howdy

kinetic758 said:


> From reading a few pages back, it appears the issue is with offline Tidal files not working due to encryption issues. This, unfortunately, is a deal breaker for me since my music would strictly be offline files from Tidal (streaming would not be ideal since I'd be using this setup at work) .



All I'm using is offline to, that's the only way I listen to Tidal.


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> From reading a few pages back, it appears the issue is with offline Tidal files not working due to encryption issues. This, unfortunately, is a deal breaker for me since my music would strictly be offline files from Tidal (streaming would not be ideal since I'd be using this setup at work) .


 
  
 Let me explain. Android devices do not output bit-perfect signal through USB out. So android owners who use Tidal, use an app called UAPP to stream Tidal music so that it can output bit-perfect signal. Now Tidal does not allow allow other apps/clients to access its Tidal-Offline tracks. As long as you are using the Tidal app itself to play Tidal-Offline files, you should be fine.
  
 iOS outputs bit-perfect signal. So you can just use the Tidal app to stream and play Tidal-Offline files.


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> Let me explain. Android devices do not output bit-perfect signal through USB out. So android owners who use Tidal, use an app called UAPP to stream Tidal music so that it can output bit-perfect signal. Now Tidal does not allow allow other apps/clients to access its Tidal-Offline tracks. As long as you are using the Tidal app itself to play Tidal-Offline files, you should be fine.
> 
> iOS outputs bit-perfect signal. So you can just use the Tidal app to stream and play Tidal-Offline files.




Sorry for my ingnorance. So to clarify, the only way to get bit perfect data passed to the Mojo for OFFLINE Tidal songs is with an iOS device, correct? And this would also apply to Spotify offline?


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> Sorry for my ingnorance. So to clarify, the only way to get bit perfect data passed to the Mojo for OFFLINE Tidal songs is with an iOS device, correct? And this would also apply to Spotify offline?


 
  
 To the extent of _*my knowledge*_, Yes.


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> To the extent of _*my knowledge*_, Yes.




Thanks. Looks like an iPod may be in my future. What a rabbit hole... all I wanted was to use some higher impedance earphones and now I need to walk into an Apple store first?!


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> Thanks. Looks like an iPod may be in my future. What a rabbit hole... all I wanted was to use some higher impedance earphones and now I need to walk into an Apple store first?!


 
  
 Lol..


----------



## appabahn

I use Spotify with IPhone 6+ and the USB3 camera connector with Mojo and have no problems. The added lightning receptical in the connector allowing charging while outputting audio works great. The only sounds not related to the music are an occasional slightly lowering of volume when I think, email is being received, need to varify that, and a very low level, sort of oscillating, almost mechanical tone, that repeats intermittently while charging with no music playing, and is not audible during play.


----------



## kinetic758

appabahn said:


> I use Spotify with IPhone 6+ and the USB3 camera connector with Mojo and have no problems. The added lightning receptical in the connector allowing charging while outputting audio works great. The only sounds not related to the music are an occasional slightly lowering of volume when I think, email is being received, need to varify that, and a very low level, sort of oscillating, almost mechanical tone, that repeats intermittently while charging with no music playing, and is not audible during play.




Here's my game plan: my wife is the only iPhone user, so I buy her a new one with the condition that I can use her old one as a source. We then go to Barney's.. I buy her a pair of shoes, with the condition that I can buy this $600 black box that looks like something my kid would have in his room. Let do this.


----------



## jmills8

kinetic758 said:


> Here's my game plan: my wife is the only iPhone user, so I buy her a new one with the condition that I can use her old one as a source. We then go to Barney's.. I buy her a pair of shoes, with the condition that I can buy this $600 black box that looks like something my kid would have in his room. Let do this.


Looking at the big picture, she will lose respect for you if you think that way. Do what leading men do in action movies.


----------



## kinetic758

jmills8 said:


> Looking at the big picture, she will lose respect for you if you think that way. Do what leading men do in action movies.




Ha. Well there is a high-fi shop nearby that has the Mojo in hand. Perhaps we can all storm in there (stroller with child in hand) and just buy the damn thing.


----------



## artheo

blasyrkh said:


> Ok, i tested again a Note 3 and S6 phones....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I 've recently purchased a Chord Mojo upgrading from a Fiio E18.
 I totally agree in everything you wrote, congratulations!


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 
  
 Can't use the search option to work properly on my padfone....  I am a few encouraging words away from pulling the trigger on AKG K 712 PRO.  I can get a new pair for 210€ shipped. 
 Any MOJO owner using this? Is it a good combination?  Sorry again but there are few left in Stock.... 
  
 Cheers


----------



## deltronzero

ZX2 to Mojo.  Sounds about the same as my other sources for Mojo - Note 4, Nexus 6P, DX90.  Mojo still sounds more alive to me, but ZX2 with TRRS wins in soundstage and separation.  Strictly talking IEM's of course, ZX2 can't really handle any big cans.
  
 Haven't tested the KSE1500 with mojo yet, will do so later.


----------



## jmills8

Mojo is dying.Battery now lasting 3 hrs per charge.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> Mojo is dying.Battery now lasting 3 hrs per charge.


 
 Which headphone do you use with Mojo ?


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Which headphone do you use with Mojo ?


hybrid iem. For months I was getting 7 to 7.5 hrs. Last 10 days I noticed the blue light changing much quicker.last 10 days it died on me 3 times.brutally hot these days in Hong Kong.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Which headphone do you use with Mojo ?
> ...


 
 So you are saying, from blue light to Blinking red light, the time span is 3 hours only ?


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> So you are saying, from blue light to Blinking red light, the time span is 3 hours only ?


 Yes.


----------



## rechtkid

Is that connector 30pin + micro2micro usb works with mojo?


----------



## GreenBow

jmills8 said:


> Mojo is dying.Battery now lasting 3 hrs per charge.


 

 Probably still just in warranty. Make a return on it.


----------



## jmills8

greenbow said:


> Probably still just in warranty. Make a return on it.


Thanks and yes its less than a year old.


----------



## tretneo

Recently I paired an old iPhone 5s with my Mojo for portable use w/ my Ether Flows. It's been working out so well w/ Tidal and the Onkyo HF Player app that I decided to replace the iPhone with an iPod touch. This change should also help with or eliminate the dreaded RF/EMI noise. Additionally, because I use the Mojo at my desk (in place of a full desktop stack) connected to a Roon Bridge source, I wanted the ability to easily move the Mojo in and out of the portable stack. Finally, I didn't want to use a strap or band in the setup as they are somewhat cumbersome and interfere with the iPod's display.
  
 So here's what I ended up with. It works and sounds amazing and provides more functionality/utility than any of the high priced DAPs I've looked at.
  
 Details:
 - Chord Mojo in the official Mojo case.
 - iPod touch 128GB attached to the mojo case via Scotch 5Lb outdoor fastener strip.
 - Fiio L19 lightning to micro-usb cable.
 - Mojo can be easily added to or removed from the stack (via the case) as needed.


----------



## Delayeed

My Mojo sometimes turned off even when charging 247 just blinking light. 1a wall charger but hasn't been shutting down in few days now


----------



## ThatPhil

My mojo had the same issue with less than 3hr battery life and would get extremely hot when charging.


----------



## jmills8

thatphil said:


> My mojo had the same issue with less than 3hr battery life and would get extremely hot when charging.


mine charges, light turns off as if charging has completed. Then 3 hrs of use its battery runs out.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> mine charges, light turns off as if charging has completed. Then 3 hrs of use its battery runs out.




Have you run it through a complete battery cycle? Run the unit down to blinking red, charge full, run to blinking red again, charge full again. Earlier this helped some users restore their batter run time.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Have you run it through a complete battery cycle? Run the unit down to blinking red, charge full, run to blinking red again, charge full again. Earlier this helped some users restore their batter run time.


 Thanks for the reply. I will pay attention it charges cortectly. Today I notice while charging the charging light was blinking. I have used the same charger ever since I bought the mojo with no issues. Wonder why now it blinks?


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will pay attention it charges cortectly. Today I notice while charging the charging light was blinking. I have used the same charger ever since I bought the mojo with no issues. Wonder why now it blinks?




I had an iPhone charger recently go on the fritz. It could be your charger is bunk. In town picking up supplies while camping, so this is all I've got for now.


----------



## Light - Man

x relic x said:


> I had an iPhone charger recently go on the fritz. It could be your charger is bunk. In town picking up supplies while *camping*, so this is all I've got for now.


 
 Relic, enjoy your camping trip, I hope you did not bring too many of your extended family with you.


----------



## onsionsi

If I want to connect Mojo to MHA100 via RCA, does it need to set Mojo to 3v or 1.9v


----------



## canali

jmills8 said:


> mine charges, light turns off as if charging has completed. Then 3 hrs of use its battery runs out.


 
 hope you can reach out to Chord directly and then share the info back on here with us, once you get a reply.


----------



## jmills8

canali said:


> hope you can reach out to Chord directly and then share the info back on here with us, once you get a reply.


 New charger and will charge it over night.


----------



## silvrr

onsionsi said:


> If I want to connect Mojo to MHA100 via RCA, does it need to set Mojo to 3v or 1.9v


 
  
 Product page says maximum unbalanced input is 8V so I would go with 3V.  See how that sounds and then try 1.9V.  From that I would say you certainly don't have to worry about any issues with the 3V setting.  
  
 http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=newproducts&ProductId=MHA100


----------



## Mython

rechtkid said:


> Is that connector 30pin + micro2micro usb works with mojo?


 
  
  
 No, that probably won't work. That looks like a basic USB-charging adapter.
  
  
  


Spoiler: Take a look at this, instead






mython said:


> nnewman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. Looked through this thread, but unfortunately didn't catch exectly is it possible to connect my iPhone 4 to mojo through USB??? To use Tidal...
> ...


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> Thanks. I've also considered this. I don't want to give up on the Mojo as well! Unfortunately, I think what I'm asking for is technically impossible: using offline Tidal/Spotify music with an external DAC.


 
 90% of the time I use the Mojo for desktop audio but when I am on the go I use Mojo with spotify and tidal even though I know it upsamples the audio. It still makes the sound quality on bus rides highly enjoyable and is only slightly behind the bitperfect mode. A few things I have noticed when using the Mojo in upsampled mode is that the timing is just a notch behind but its less evident in pop songs. You really have to do critical listening to hear the differences but they are there. I would say that Mojo delivers atleast 95% of its potential when fed audio that is not bitperfect.
  
 Since most people don't do critcal listening on the go it would still make sense to buy a Mojo and use it with your android phone as a secondary source when you're on the move. I wouldn't worry about it too much. But given the option, I would use the bitperfect mode everytime.


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> 90% of the time I use the Mojo for desktop audio but when I am on the go I use Mojo with spotify and tidal even though I know it upsamples the audio. It still makes the sound quality on bus rides highly enjoyable and is only slightly behind the bitperfect mode. A few things I have noticed when using the Mojo in upsampled mode is that the timing is just a notch behind but its less evident in pop songs. You really have to do critical listening to hear the differences but they are there. I would say that Mojo delivers atleast 95% of its potential when fed audio that is not bitperfect.
> 
> Since most people don't do critcal listening on the go it would still make sense to buy a Mojo and use it with your android phone as a secondary source when you're on the move. I wouldn't worry about it too much. But given the option, I would use the bitperfect mode everytime.


 
  
 A very helpful post.  Thanks for this.  So to clarify, assuming my Galaxy S6 supports OTG (which I'm fairly sure it does), I can just use the native Tidal/Spotify apps to play OFFLINE Tidal/Spotify files (but with the caveat of some upsampling)?


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> A very helpful post.  Thanks for this.  So to clarify, assuming my Galaxy S6 supports OTG (which I'm fairly sure it does), I can just use the native Tidal/Spotify apps to play OFFLINE Tidal/Spotify files (but with the caveat of some upsampling)?


 
 Yes you can do that. My friend has a Galaxy s6 edge and the Mojo plugged in and played right away. The differences are not big and you will easily enjoy music on the go. I only have some songs saved on my phone and when I play those songs I use UAPP to play them in bitperfect mode. Even when the music is upsampled natively I prefer Mojo to my LG V10 by a significant margin. These days I just use the V10 on the train or when I can't or won't bring Mojo with me for convience reasons.


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> Yes you can do that. My friend has a Galaxy s6 edge and the Mojo plugged in and played right away. The differences are not big and you will easily enjoy music on the go. I only have some songs saved on my phone and when I play those songs I use UAPP to play them in bitperfect mode. Even when the music is upsampled natively I prefer Mojo to my LG V10 by a significant margin. These days I just use the V10 on the train or when I can't or won't bring Mojo with me for convience reasons.


 
  
 And just when I thought all hope was lost for me owning a Mojo!
  
 Perhaps I'll get the Mojo now to at least get some sonic benefits and then an iPod later to get bit perfect streams.  
  
 Thanks gain.


----------



## Zojokkeli

deltronzero said:


> ZX2 to Mojo.  Sounds about the same as my other sources for Mojo - Note 4, Nexus 6P, DX90.  Mojo still sounds more alive to me, but ZX2 with TRRS wins in soundstage and separation.  Strictly talking IEM's of course, ZX2 can't really handle any big cans.
> 
> Haven't tested the KSE1500 with mojo yet, will do so later.


 
  
 What cable are you using to connect Mojo to Nexus 6P? I have 5X and was wondering if there are any good USB-C cables around.


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> And just when I thought all hope was lost for me owning a Mojo!
> 
> Perhaps I'll get the Mojo now to at least get some sonic benefits and then an iPod later to get bit perfect streams.
> 
> Thanks gain.


 
 Sounds like a plan! When I first got the Mojo I was unknowingly feeding it upsampled data and It just BLEW ME AWAY with its sound. Goosebumps, Chills, you name it and Mojo delivered with spades! I can't say everyone will get it when they own one but that was my personal experience with it and I definitely won't ever consider selling it.


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> Sounds like a plan! When I first got the Mojo I was unknowingly feeding it upsampled data and It just BLEW ME AWAY with its sound. Goosebumps, Chills, you name it and Mojo delivered with spades! I can't say everyone will get it when they own one but that was my personal experience with it and I definitely won't ever consider selling it.


 
  
 Nice!  And when you started giving it bit perfect data, was the difference less dramatic?


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> Nice!  And when you started giving it bit perfect data, was the difference less dramatic?


 
 The overall sound and effect was the same but I noticed that the timing was improved with some songs and that increased Mojo's immersive musicality.


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> The overall sound and effect was the same but I noticed that the timing was improved with some songs and that increased Mojo's immersive musicality.




Thanks again. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> Thanks again. I'll let you know how it goes.




No problem! Btw are you located in the US? Sonic Electronix offers the Mojo for the same price as other retailers and free shipping but with an added bonus of a three year extended warranty. The Mojo has a one year warranty but three years would certainly bring more peace of mind.


----------



## maxh22

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_113555_Chord-Mojo-Sonic-Electronix-Bonus-Pack-2.html


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> No problem! Btw are you located in the US? Sonic Electronix offers the Mojo for the same price as other retailers and free shipping but with an added bonus of a three year extended warranty. The Mojo has a one year warranty but three years would certainly bring more peace of mind.


 
  
 I'm in Los Angeles.. about 25 miles from Sonic Elecontronix.  Good to know about the extended warranty!  I will most likely be purchasing from them.


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> I'm in Los Angeles.. about 25 miles from Sonic Elecontronix.  Good to know about the extended warranty!  I will most likely be purchasing from them.




They have free two day shipping. I bought my Mojo from Moon audio because this deal wasn't available.


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> I'm in Los Angeles.. about 25 miles from Sonic Elecontronix.  Good to know about the extended warranty!  I will most likely be purchasing from them.


 
  
 Do they have a physical store? I believe everything ships out of their warehouse located at Louisville, KY. And yes, I highly recommend them as well. My Mojo was out of the 60 Day return window but started having some issues. I opened a RMA ticket and shipped it to them. After checking the product upon receipt, they authorized the replacement and the replacement unit is on its way back. I had to cover the shipping both ways though.


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> Do they have a physical store? I believe everything ships out of their warehouse located at Louisville, KY. And yes, I highly recommend them as well. My Mojo was out of the 60 Day return window but started having some issues. I opened a RMA ticket and shipped it to them. After checking the product upon receipt, they authorized the replacement and the replacement unit is on its way back. I had to cover the shipping both ways though.


 
  
 It appears they do car installations on site (in Santa Clarita), but not sure if they have a showroom.  In either case, I would be ordering online from them... who wants to sit in notorious LA traffic? 
  
Good to know that they take care of their customers.


----------



## maxh22

eaglewings said:


> Do they have a physical store? I believe everything ships out of their warehouse located at Louisville, KY. And yes, I highly recommend them as well. My Mojo was out of the 60 Day return window but started having some issues. I opened a RMA ticket and shipped it to them. After checking the product upon receipt, they authorized the replacement and the replacement unit is on its way back. I had to cover the shipping both ways though.


 
 What kind of issues was your Mojo having?


----------



## EagleWings

maxh22 said:


> What kind of issues was your Mojo having?


 
  
I have explained in these 2 posts:
  


eaglewings said:


> An hour back I hooked my Mojo to my PC and hit Play and there was no output. I usually hear a very faint hiss through my IE80 when the Mojo is in ON state. I was not hearing this hiss and I was concerned. I tried it with all my devices (PC, Fiio X3ii, iPhone 6), and nothing changed. I restarted it a couple of times and that didn’t help either.  But I did not give up just yet because, every time I connected one of the devices and tried to play, the Power ball always lit up.
> 
> Then I tried something but I am not certain if that was what fixed the problem. I switched the device off and then started to press and hold down 2 buttons at a time for 5-10 seconds. First the _*Power & Volume +*_, then _*Power & Volume –*_ and then _*Volume + & Volume *_-.
> 
> Then I turned the device back on and I heard that faint hiss on my IE80. Then I connected it to my PC and hit Play and it works fine now.


 
_(http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/19935#post_12719302)_
  


eaglewings said:


> From the time I made this above post, I have had the same issue repeat itself a few times. Mojo powers ON, Receives the Signal (the Power ball lights up), but does not output any signal through headphone output. Not just the music, there is literally no output into my IEM, because I usually hear a faint hiss on my IE80 when I connect it to the Mojo.
> 
> I figured, this happens whenever the Mojo has not been powered on for more than a day (>36Hrs). So in order to get it to work again, I need to Press and Hold Down the *Power Button + One of the Volume Buttons,* while the Mojo is in the OFF state. The issue is regardless of the source (iPhone 6, PC, Mac, Fiio X3ii).
> 
> Anyways, I have contacted the retailer for a replacement. However, wanted to check with @Rob Watts and @Mojo ideas, if this procedure of pressing and holding the Power Button+Volume Button is a form of device reset.


 
_(http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20490#post_12748472)_


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_113555_Chord-Mojo-Sonic-Electronix-Bonus-Pack-2.html




Pretty cool that they even offer a 180-day exchange policy.  Really nice.  I just hope I don't get a returned unit!  Those should technically be considered refurbs, right?  Curiously, I don't think I've ever seen refurbished Mojo's for sale.

Do the Mojo's normally come factory sealed or with some sort of tamper proof sticker on the box?


----------



## Mython

kinetic758 said:


> Do the Mojo's normally come factory sealed or with some sort of tamper proof sticker on the box?


 
  
 The box has a round tamperproof sticker. You can just see it on this pic (shiny silver, with Chord writing that delaminates the sticker if it is tampered with):


----------



## kinetic758

mython said:


> The box has a round tamperproof sticker. You can just see it on this pic (shiny silver, with Chord writing that delaminates the sticker if it is tampered with):




Thank you, sir.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

is Mojo hot or not? answer by headfonia:
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-hot-or-not/


----------



## miketlse

waynewoondirts said:


> is Mojo hot or not? answer by headfonia:
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-hot-or-not/


 
  
 The reviewer wishes that the Mojo had a balanced output, but Rob Watts has explained on this thread that he did not add a balanced output, because the FPGA renders balanced outputs unnecessary.
 Balanced outputs are normally needed, to compensate for some of the inherent problems, caused by designing DACs using ASIC technology.


----------



## Mython

Spoiler: Another interesting post from the DAVE DAC thread, today, that applies to Mojo, too






rob watts said:


> PC's are very restricted in what they can do for real time signals. You simply can't replicate the processing that Dave does in a PC - simply because PC processors are sequential serial devices with a very limited number of cores. When you are doing a doing a FIR filter (a tap) you need to read from memory the audio data; read from memory the coefficient data; multiply the numbers together;then read the accumulated data and add that to the previous multiplication; then save the result. Lots of things to do in sequence. With an FPGA you can do all of these things in parallel at once, so a single FIR tap can be accomplished within a single clock cycle (obviously pipelined) - you are not forced to do things in sequence.
> 
> With Dave I have 166 dsp cores running, plus FPGA fabric to do a considerable amount of further processing. You simply can't do that in a PC. To give you another example - converting DSD into DoP. You need a quad core processor to do this manipulation in real time - otherwise you get drop-outs - but in a FPGA I could do this simple operation thousands of times over, and at much faster rates than DSD256.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultrainferno

miketlse said:


> The reviewer wishes that the Mojo had a balanced output, but Rob Watts has explained on this thread that he did not add a balanced output, because the FPGA renders balanced outputs unnecessary.
> Balanced outputs are normally needed, to compensate for some of the inherent problems, caused by designing DACs using ASIC technology.


 
  
 I know but I can still wish it had one, no? A lot of my IEMs have balanced termination so it would be handy (even if it technically isn't valid)


----------



## maxh22

waynewoondirts said:


> is Mojo hot or not? answer by headfonia:
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/review-chord-mojo-hot-or-not/




The reviewer clearly prefers the tonal balance of the Hugo over Mojo. He believes that Hugo is more layered and has a wider soundstage (Crossfeed settings?). I wonder what he would think if he EQ'd the Mojo to sound more like Hugo using @JaZZ's settings?

I was playing around with it today and noticed that the music sounded more peppy than usual.


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> The box has a round tamperproof sticker. You can just see it on this pic (shiny silver, with Chord writing that delaminates the sticker if it is tampered with):


 
  
 Yeah, someone a few pages ago asked if they could buy and try the Mojo. Or they were saying their retailer had a no returns policy.
  
 However in the UK at least, you are legally allowed to try any goods under distance selling regulation. The return if not happy. Otherwise you would not be able to try out anything.
  
 Even with this in place though I was nervous about opening my Mojo, I was initially not sure whether to go ahead, after I bought it and it had arrived. It's the tamper proof seal that put me off.


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> The reviewer clearly prefers the tonal balance of the Hugo over Mojo. He believes that Hugo is more layered and has a wider soundstage (Crossfeed settings?). I wonder what he would think if he EQ'd the Mojo to sound more like Hugo using @JaZZ's settings?
> 
> I was playing around with it today and noticed that the music sounded more peppy than usual.


less bass equals bigger soundstage.


----------



## kinetic758

greenbow said:


> Yeah, someone a few pages ago asked if they could buy and try the Mojo. Or they were saying their retailer had a no returns policy.
> 
> However in the UK at least, you are legally allowed to try any goods under distance selling regulation. The return if not happy. Otherwise you would not be able to try out anything.
> 
> Even with this in place though I was nervous about opening my Mojo, I was initially not sure whether to go ahead, after I bought it and it had arrived. It's the tamper proof seal that put me off.




Ah I've heard about this UK law. So what happens with all the goods that are returned? Are they sold as "new" or "open box"?


----------



## maxh22

jmills8 said:


> less bass equals bigger soundstage.




I don't think that's how it works.

Mojo doesn't have less bass it has a different bass.


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> Ah I've heard about this UK law. So what happens with all the goods that are returned? Are they sold as "new" or "open box"?




That's a great question, maybe you should contact Sonic Electronix and let us know. They could be building refurbished stock than have a sale later. But how many people do you think would return their Mojo simply because they didn't like it? My guess is not many. The damaged units get sent to Chord.


----------



## miketlse

kinetic758 said:


> Ah I've heard about this UK law. So what happens with all the goods that are returned? Are they sold as "new" or "open box"?


 
  
 The culture in the UK is very different to the US.
  
 On the HF forum, it seems quite accepted for US enthusiasts to buy 30 headphones a year, try each for a few hours, and then return most of them. So i imagine that how to sell 'open box' headphones, is a big issue for the dealers. The enthusiasts, for their part, seem understandably concerned about the 'returning goods' policy for each dealer.
  
 In the UK, there are two protections for the consumer:
  

UK distance selling regulations, allow the buyer to return goods
EU consumer law, states that if the buyer discovers a fault with a product, within the first 6 months after purchase, the fault must have been present when the product was purchased, and the dealer must offer a replacement. After 6 months the level of wear and tear gets considered.
  
 So the consumer has more distance selling rights in the Uk, and you would expect a lot of products to be returned - but I think the opposite happens. Anything returned is advertised as 'open box'.


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> I don't think that's how it works.
> 
> Mojo doesn't have less bass it has a different bass.


 more bass than the perception of a smaller sound stage. In my case I EQ the Mojo for more bass.


----------



## kinetic758

miketlse said:


> The culture in the UK is very different to the US.
> 
> On the HF forum, it seems quite accepted for US enthusiasts to buy 30 headphones a year, try each for a few hours, and then return most of them. So i imagine that how to sell 'open box' headphones, is a big issue for the dealers. The enthusiasts, for their part, seem understandably concerned about the 'returning goods' policy for each dealer.
> 
> ...




Yes, I've heard laws like this actually *help* the sellers, since it encourages buyers to try products without risk and most tend to keep them.


----------



## kinetic758

Quick question (that I probably know the answer to but will ask anyway): if I intend to NEVER use the Mojo as a portable device (it will always be plugged in to the power mains and sit on my office desk), are there other options I should be looking at in the Mojo price range? Just want to make sure I have all my bases covered.


----------



## miketlse

kinetic758 said:


> Quick question (that I probably know the answer to but will ask anyway): if I intend to NEVER use the Mojo as a portable device (it will always be plugged in to the power mains and sit on my office desk), are there other options I should be looking at in the Mojo price range? Just want to make sure I have all my bases covered.


 
  
 It depends on your requirements:
  
 If all you want is a desktop DAC, and the sound quality is not the deciding factor, there are plenty of DACs/headphone amps to choose from.
  
 If instead your requirement is for a desktop DAC, with the Mojo sound quality, then I think your choice is rather more limited.


----------



## miketlse

kinetic758 said:


> Yes, I've heard laws like this actually *help* the sellers, since it encourages buyers to try products without risk and most tend to keep them.


 
  
 These UK/EU regulations will certainly have helped all those who bought the Beyer AK8i headphones, and have experienced faults within a few weeks of purchase.
  
 I think the longer trial period period, also enables users to try a product long enough for 'brain burn in' to allow them to reaalise that they do like the sound of a headphone/DAC etc.


----------



## kinetic758

miketlse said:


> It depends on your requirements:
> 
> If all you want is a desktop DAC, and the sound quality is not the deciding factor, there are plenty of DACs/headphone amps to choose from.
> 
> If instead your requirement is for a desktop DAC, with the Mojo sound quality, then I think your choice is rather more limited.




I would be fine with either form factor, with sound quality being the priority. In other words, the mobile factor of the Mojo is not something I would use, so just wondering if there are any competing desktop amps.


----------



## Light - Man

kinetic758 said:


> Quick question (that I probably know the answer to but will ask anyway): if I intend to NEVER use the Mojo as a portable device (it will always be plugged in to the power mains and sit on my office desk), are there other options I should be looking at in the Mojo price range? Just want to make sure I have all my bases covered.


 

 Another option is the IFI micro IDSD, I know of a few guys who have sold on their Mojos and now use the IFI.
  
 I know *Canali* currently has both including the Red Dragon Fly, so it seems he would be ideally placed to comment!


----------



## miketlse

kinetic758 said:


> I would be fine with either form factor, with sound quality being the priority. In other words, the mobile factor of the Mojo is not something I would use, so just wondering if there are any competing desktop amps.


 
  
 There are some, which had great reviews for several years, eg http://www.whathifi.com/audiolab/m-dac/review
  
 But their downsides include that they generally do not cover as many of the HiRes options as Mojo, and probably do not sound as good as Mojo.
 So you can get 95% of the Mojo experience - some people are happy with that, but many others hear the Mojo for the first time, and there is not turning back for them.


----------



## Light - Man

miketlse said:


> There are some, which had great reviews for several years, eg http://www.whathifi.com/audiolab/m-dac/review
> 
> But their downsides include that they generally do not cover as many of the HiRes options as Mojo, and probably do not sound as good as Mojo.
> So you can get 95% of the Mojo experience - some people are happy with that, but many others hear the Mojo for the first time, and there is not turning back for them.


 
  
 I believe the Audiolab can be a bit on the clinical sounding side from what I have heard.
  
 When I spoke to my local HiFi dealer a few years back, they thought that the Arcam IRDAC was much better than the Audiolab.
  
 However, I was not that fond of the IRDAC even though What-HiFi thought is was wonderful at the time but now they only give the newer version of it 4 stars when compared against the Mojo.
  
 I think you really have to listen for yourself and rely on your own ears instead of being influenced by big marketing budgets and all the fluff that comes with it.
  
 P.S. I still have Arcams original Black Box 2 DAC, so I have no beef burgers to grind!


----------



## Zojokkeli

kinetic758 said:


> Quick question (that I probably know the answer to but will ask anyway): if I intend to NEVER use the Mojo as a portable device (it will always be plugged in to the power mains and sit on my office desk), are there other options I should be looking at in the Mojo price range? Just want to make sure I have all my bases covered.


 
  
 Schiit Modi (Multibit) + Magni.


----------



## GreenBow

kinetic758 said:


> Ah I've heard about this UK law. So what happens with all the goods that are returned? Are they sold as "new" or "open box"?


 
  
 I have no idea. It was an issue I was struggling with when I bought my Mojo. I had the right to try it.  I was concerned for the retailer who would get a seal-broken product back. I do not know what the retailer does.
  
 However in my case, I bought the Mojo on the strength of the What Hi-Fi review. I intended on buying it, opening it, and keeping it. Long story why I didn't open it straight away.


----------



## headmanPL

kinetic758 said:


> Ah I've heard about this UK law. So what happens with all the goods that are returned? Are they sold as "new" or "open box"?


 

 I don't know about Mojo, but typically these products are re-sold as refurbished. Today I just received B&W P5 wireless headphones. I ordered directly from their website and saved £120 off the RRP. They came in a different box that said REFURBISHED all over it, the same for the warranty card which is still 12 months. They looked brand new, and everything was in sealed wrapping


----------



## betula

I hear voices in other threads saying Schiit Multibit gives better sound than Mojo.
 I owned old Schiit gear, but have no experience with their Multibit sh.t.
 I would be very surprised, if any DAC under $1000 would truly compete with Mojo.
 But folks keep saying I am wrong, and Multibit is noticeably better than Mojo.
 Any opinions from true Mojo believers who actually tried new Schiit Multibit products?


----------



## kinetic758

light - man said:


> Another option is the IFI micro IDSD, I know of a few guys who have sold on their Mojos and now use the IFI.
> 
> I know *Canali* currently has both including the Red Dragon Fly, so it seems he would be ideally placed to comment!


 
  


zojokkeli said:


> Schiit Modi (Multibit) + Magni.


 
  
 Looking at both of these right now.  Thanks for this.  
  
 Perhaps a loaded question, but is the general consensus that the Mojo is sonically better than these two?


----------



## rkt31

I had arcam irdac and then got Hugo and later on bought mojo too. believe me arcam irdac is no way near mojo or Hugo. I had very transparent amps like exposure 2010s2 and benchmark ahb2. the advantage of such transparent amp is that every plus and minus of source is revealed. i have not heard any schiit dac but considering the reviews of mojo on every website mojo must be better. darko's dac index is one such site which have many brands on review including chord and schiit.


----------



## Torq

betula said:


> I hear voices in other threads saying Schiit Multibit gives better sound than Mojo.
> I owned old Schiit gear, but have no experience with their Multibit sh.t.
> I would be very surprised, if any DAC under $1000 would truly compete with Mojo.
> But folks keep saying I am wrong, and Multibit is noticeably better than Mojo.
> Any opinions from true Mojo believers who actually tried new Schiit Multibit products?


 
  
 I've had a Mojo since about two weeks after launch and Bifrost multi-bit since Friday (had the 4490 before that).
  
 I'd say they're pretty much on par in terms of overall performance and sound quality, but they have a somewhat different signature.
  
 Bit more heft with the Mojo down low, but some apparent upper-end roll-off (which I mostly notice with IEMs).  Bifrost is a little more balanced overall.
  
 I'd take Mojo if you need portable use, or want an all-in-one solution, since Bifrost cannot do those things, but I don't like Mojo for desktop use and with the cans I use in my office I don't want the top-end subdued at all, so it's Bifrost MB there for me.


----------



## rkt31

btw measurements of mojo are better than most of the DACs at same price point of even much more expensive DACs.


----------



## betula

torq said:


> I've had a Mojo since about two weeks after launch and Bifrost multi-bit since Friday (had the 4490 before that).
> 
> I'd say they're pretty much on par in terms of overall performance and sound quality, but they have a somewhat different signature.
> 
> ...


 

 Man, you made me curious about this new Schiit multi-bit.
 Mojo completely got me. I can hardly imagine there is anything that can compete with its sound in its price range.
 It seems I will have to experiment with this Schiit Multibit innovation.


----------



## headfry

Apologies if this has been asked before but I just got a Chord Mojo love it ....
and I'm wondering if it is worth getting a higher quality micro USB cable for improved SQ?

Mostly using it with my Grado GS 1000i, sometimes with SR325e with my iPhone.

....still acclimatizing but fantastic piece of gear!


----------



## vert

Using Mojo with an iPhone 6s.
  
 I noticed quite a bit of listener fatigue with Spotify.
  
 Just got a Regen with a linear power supply and it's a worthwhile upgrade.
  
 More listenable and musical.
  
 Next step will be to get the Curious Regen link.


----------



## canali

light - man said:


> Another option is the IFI micro IDSD, I know of a few guys who have sold on their Mojos and now use the IFI.
> 
> I know *Canali* currently has both including the Red Dragon Fly, so it seems he would be ideally placed to comment!


 
 hi sorry still assessing the mojo....for now at least I find very little diff between the iFi micro iDSD and mojo, to be frank
 ...again i'm no golden eared listener.
 this said, I do hope to do more back to back on dragonfly red, iFi and mojo this week (then again i said that last week....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 but i ''hate'' the dragonfly red 'cause it's so easy to use so is my lazy default go-to dac with its lightweight, plug and play attitude
 ...'tis a powerful little bugger, too: 
 with most iems i'm only able to go from 4-12% max...sony 7520 cans 12-15%, more demanding senn 650s perhaps 25-35% max volume.
  
 love the iFI micro and it's options
 ...use either DF red, or  iFI on their own or as dac to my MAD earplus HD tube amp
 (can't believe i haven't listened to that since i got it back 1 mo ago with the HD upgrade...sheesh...my bad)


----------



## SearchOfSub

canali said:


> hi sorry still assessing the mojo....for now at least I find very little diff between the iFi micro iDSD and mojo, to be frank
> ...again i'm no golden eared listener.
> this said, I do hope to do more back to back on dragonfly red, iFi and mojo this week (then again i said that last week....:rolleyes: )
> 
> ...





What is sound difference between mojo and DF red?


----------



## canali

searchofsub said:


> What is sound difference between mojo and DF red?


 
 sorry was only comparing mojo and iFI last weekend...didn't do all three.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Ah i see, it would be great if you can leave an impression after your a/b in future. Very curious about DF Red. Thank you,


----------



## daberti

Could I initialize Mojo's own battery (full discharge to blinking red and recharge done twice) by simply putting it on unconnected with any source and headphone ?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Mojo ideas

There is no 





daberti said:


> Could I initialize Mojo's own battery (full discharge to blinking red and recharge done twice) by simply putting it on unconnected with any source and headphone ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


There really is no need to initialise the battery you only need to charge it. lithium polymer type batteries have no battery memory.


----------



## daberti

mojo ideas said:


> There is no
> There really is no need to initialise the battery you only need to charge it. lithium polymer type batteries have no battery memory.


 

 I thought I've seen a few pages before someone suggesting doing that...
  
 Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

mojo ideas said:


> There is no
> There really is no need to initialise the battery you only need to charge it. lithium polymer type batteries have no battery memory.




While there is no chemistry memory with Lithium batteries there does need to be a calibration of the voltage meter from time to time. On this thread, a couple months ago, there were a few reports of users who have had poor battery performance and this was corrected when a full battery cycle was done. I'm not sure exactly how the implementation of the Lithium Polymer battery indicator is done in the Mojo, but it indeed seems to be helpful to do a battery cycle if the indicator shows poor performance.


----------



## Ike1985

I've been away from this thread for about 200 pages, have thete been any new cables for android or modules that address emi/rf and actually work? Also, any othet cool stuff?


----------



## EagleWings

I'm interested in buying the Dignis Case for the Mojo. If anyone has one in good condition and is planning on letting it go, please PM me..


----------



## cbl117

Brand new Mojo owner here.  Traded out my ifi iDSD Micro.
  
 Holy Crap, is this thing amazing!  I have never heard my music sound so realistic through my se846.  The bass is extremely realistic, the tonality is spot on.  Everyone is correct in their assessment that the mojo is very involving and detailed.  So Impressed!


----------



## kinetic758

cbl117 said:


> Brand new Mojo owner here.  Traded out my ifi iDSD Micro.
> 
> Holy Crap, is this thing amazing!  I have never heard my music sound so realistic through my se846.  The bass is extremely realistic, the tonality is spot on.  Everyone is correct in their assessment that the mojo is very involving and detailed.  So Impressed!




What differences have you noticed compared to the Micro? I've actually been deciding between that and the Mojo.


----------



## cbl117

kinetic758 said:


> What differences have you noticed compared to the Micro? I've actually been deciding between that and the Mojo.


 

 It was one of those demos where you plug in the new device and right away you know something is different.  Its not one of those auditions where you're struggling to find a difference.  That's always fun to me as it's an indication that I made a positive change.  The biggest thing I've noticed is the timbre.  The mojo has it nailed when compared to the iDSD micro.  The sound is more 3-dimensional, and within the soundstage there is more "room" for detail.  In other words, the mojo definitely has a little more resolving power.  The iDSD was good, but I never found myself reaching for it.


----------



## kinetic758

cbl117 said:


> It was one of those demos where you plug in the new device and right away you know something is different.  Its not one of those auditions where you're struggling to find a difference.  That's always fun to me as it's an indication that I made a positive change.  The biggest thing I've noticed is the timbre.  The mojo has it nailed when compared to the iDSD micro.  The sound is more 3-dimensional, and within the soundstage there is more "room" for detail.  In other words, the mojo definitely has a little more resolving power.  The iDSD was good, but I never found myself reaching for it.




Thanks. I think I know what you mean and you've given me even more reason to pull the trigger on the Mojo.


----------



## cbl117

kinetic758 said:


> Thanks. I think I know what you mean and you've given me even more reason to pull the trigger on the Mojo.


 

 I'm not the most versed when it comes to describing these subtle changes.  I guess if I had to sum it all up in a catch phrase it would be the mojo just sounds more realistic.  Its subtle.  The iDSD is really good, but the mojo does it better for me.
  
 I also started comparing the AK100ii.  Theres even more of a difference there.  The AK100ii sounds dark, murky, and less resolving than the mojo.  But thats ok, because the AK100ii only has to serve source duty.  Still waiting for a toslink to stack the two.


----------



## cbl117

I'm concerned about the condition of the serial number sticker on my mojo I received today.  As you can see in the pictures, its pretty wavy and originates from that lower left corner.  It continues to be wavy in the same orientation like someone either removed the sticker once before or at least attempted to.  The unit was purchased as new from gramophone off of amazon.  Gramophone confirmed they are an authorized dealer.  I'm considering returning the unit and buying elsewhere.


----------



## maxh22

cbl117 said:


> I'm concerned about the condition of the serial number sticker on my mojo I received today.  As you can see in the pictures, its pretty wavy and originates from that lower left corner.  It continues to be wavy in the same orientation like someone either removed the sticker once before or at least attempted to.  The unit was purchased as new from gramophone off of amazon.  Gramophone confirmed they are an authorized dealer.  I'm considering returning the unit and buying elsewhere.




Hmmmm. When you got the package, was the white box where mojo lies whithin sealed?


----------



## cbl117

maxh22 said:


> Hmmmm. When you got the package, was the white box where mojo lies whithin sealed?


 

 Yeah, that is the interesting thing...It was sealed.  There was one seal on one of the long sides of the box.  The box did have some play where you could move the lid a bit, but I just don't know how it could have been opened without leaving obvious signs.  But that S/N sticker looks awfully suspicious.


----------



## jmills8

cbl117 said:


> Yeah, that is the interesting thing...It was sealed.  There was one seal on one of the long sides of the box.  The box did have some play where you could move the lid a bit, but I just don't know how it could have been opened without leaving obvious signs.  But that S/N sticker looks awfully suspicious.


 It works? No humming when charging? If it works and no humming then enjoy it.


----------



## cbl117

jmills8 said:


> It works? No humming when charging? If it works and no humming then enjoy it.


 

 it works!  No humming that I can hear.  If I plug it in and put my ear right up against it I can hear a sound like coils tightening lol, but why would I ever do that normally.  
  
 Sorry if this has been asked before, but can I use a charger with greater than 1A output?  My understanding (EE background) is the mojo should draw the current it needs, as long as the wall wart can supply it.
  
 Also, do I really need to charge it for 10 hours before I use it for the first time?? (already too late, but I want to listen again and its only been a few hours!)


----------



## jmills8

cbl117 said:


> it works!  No humming that I can hear.  If I plug it in and put my ear right up against it I can hear a sound like coils tightening lol, but why would I ever do that normally.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but can I use a charger with greater than 1A output?  My understanding (EE background) is the mojo should draw the current it needs, as long as the wall wart can supply it.
> 
> Also, do I really need to charge it for 10 hours before I use it for the first time?? (already too late, but I want to listen again and its only been a few hours!)


 I read 2A and up is good.


----------



## EagleWings

cbl117 said:


> I'm concerned about the condition of the serial number sticker on my mojo I received today.  As you can see in the pictures, its pretty wavy and originates from that lower left corner.  It continues to be wavy in the same orientation like someone either removed the sticker once before or at least attempted to.  The unit was purchased as new from gramophone off of amazon.  Gramophone confirmed they are an authorized dealer.  I'm considering returning the unit and buying elsewhere.


 
  
 I used to work in a PC Assembling facility. While working there, I realized, how our products are actually handled. The products are always placed on a foam/sheet to protect it from scratches and the assemblers wear gloves for the same reason. But except for that, the products are pretty much handled with speed and vigor as the assembly lines have production numbers to keep up with. The speed at which these workers perform their tasks will amaze you. And in that speed, a lot of things can go wrong and labels go skew all the time. Also when it comes to Serial No. labels, there is a limit on how much can be trashed in a day due to errors. And every label must be accounted for. One of the possibilities is that the person, when he was trying to apply the label, a part of the label attached itself to something else or the mojo itself in a different orientation or place due to static electricity. And when you try to remove the half attached label, such as the ones found on Mojo, they leave those streak/bent marks on the label. Now instead of trashing the label, the person must have just applied it and sent it through.
  
 Had they picked your unit for Quality Control, they would have failed it immediately. But they pick 1 in a 100 units randomly. And units like these slip through all the time. 
  
 Much like a commercial for a burger place you see on TV. The commercials show like each burger is handled like burgers. But when you go to the restaurant you come to know how it is really made.


----------



## cbl117

eaglewings said:


> I used to work in a PC Assembling facility. While working there, I realized, how our products are actually handled. The products are always placed on a foam/sheet to protect it from scratches and the assemblers wear gloves for the same reason. But except for that, the products are pretty much handled with speed and vigor as the assembly lines have production numbers to keep up with. The speed at which these workers perform their tasks will amaze you. And in that speed, a lot of things can go wrong and labels go skew all the time. Also when it comes to Serial No. labels, there is a limit on how much can be trashed in a day due to errors. And every label must be accounted for. One of the possibilities is that the person, when he was trying to apply the label, a part of the label attached itself to something else or the mojo itself in a different orientation or place due to static electricity. And when you try to remove the half attached label, such as the ones found on Mojo, they leave those streak/bent marks on the label. Now instead of trashing the label, the person must have just applied it and sent it through.
> 
> Had they picked your unit for Quality Control, they would have failed it immediately. But they pick 1 in a 100 units randomly. And units like these slip through all the time.
> 
> Much like a commercial for a burger place you see on TV. The commercials show like each burger is handled like burgers. But when you go to the restaurant you come to know how it is really made.


 
  
 Makes sense.  Just sucks to get that kind of luck...


----------



## Slaphead

cbl117 said:


> Makes sense.  Just sucks to get that kind of luck...




I think you're fretting about nothing really. All it is, is a slightly misapplied label, which quite frankly you'll probably never even look at again when you start using the Mojo.

I know that wouldn't bother me in the slightest. What would bother me is if a unit came without a serial number, as then you may well have problems getting warranty, should you ever need it.


----------



## cbl117

slaphead said:


> I think you're fretting about nothing really. All it is, is a slightly misapplied label, which quite frankly you'll probably never even look at again when you start using the Mojo.
> 
> I know that wouldn't bother me in the slightest. What would bother me is if a unit came without a serial number, as then you may well have problems getting warranty, should you ever need it.


 

 Thanks I needed that.  sometimes I get a little


----------



## Light - Man

cbl117 said:


> Thanks I needed that.  sometimes I get a little


 
  
 You are not alone, I think we can safely say that Head-Fi has its fair share of people with a little OCD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Having read the last few pages of this thread - I think these gifs are quite relevant and may be food for thought!


----------



## daberti

x relic x said:


> While there is no chemistry memory with Lithium batteries there does need to be a calibration of the voltage meter from time to time. On this thread, a couple months ago, there were a few reports of users who have had poor battery performance and this was corrected when a full battery cycle was done. I'm not sure exactly how the implementation of the Lithium Polymer battery indicator is done in the Mojo, but it indeed seems to be helpful to do a battery cycle if the indicator shows poor performance.


 

 Thanks Relic.
 Do you think it is possible to do it without any in/out connection?


----------



## Toolman

Get the Mojo cover, leave your unit inside there and problem (sorta) solved


----------



## kinetic758

light - man said:


> You are not alone, I think we can safely say that Head-Fi has its fair share of people with a little OCD. :wink_face:




OCD? I was up all night running frequency tests on all my Earphones to check for unusual rattles. Yup. I got issues.


----------



## tretneo

toolman said:


> Get the Mojo cover, leave your unit inside there and problem (sorta) solved


 
  
 The label on my Mojo is pulling up in one corner and drives me nuts when on the go. For me, the case took care of that. I do plan to use a tiny bit of super glue on that corner just so it stops getting snagged on things. Other than that it's a non-issue really although annoying.


----------



## Light - Man

kinetic758 said:


> OCD? I was up all night running frequency tests on all my Earphones to check for unusual rattles. Yup. I got issues.


 
  
 Perhaps try this track instead and if you don't get a rattle, then you know you have a problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9eeIHgvvGA
  
 Regarding the battery in the Mojo, any issues usually sort themselves out after about 3-5 full charge cycles.
  
 Guys, try not to unduly worry about your Mojos, just enjoy them and worry more about being attacked by seagulls when walking down the beach, etc.


----------



## tretneo

tretneo said:


> The label on my Mojo is pulling up in one corner and drives me nuts when on the go. For me, the case took care of that. I do plan to use a tiny bit of super glue on that corner just so it stops getting snagged on things. Other than that it's a non-issue really although annoying.


 
  
 I decided on an alternate course of action. X-Acto did the trick.


----------



## jmills8

tretneo said:


> I decided on an alternate course of action. X-Acto did the trick.


----------



## Light - Man

jmills8 said:


>


 
  






, call it what you will but I think we are all slightly obsessed in our own way.
  
 Probably best to blame it on the stresses and strains of modern day living.


----------



## tretneo

light - man said:


> , call it what you will but I think we are all slightly obsessed in our own way.
> 
> Probably best to blame it on the stresses and strains of modern day living.


 
  
 Hear! Hear! For me I like things to be just so, nothing wrong with that


----------



## TheTrace

My first and second Mojos (first one was exchanged for usb slot issues) both had minor creases at the corner of the serial labels that made it seem like it was peeled at one point in time, just like the photos here. 

I didn't pay it any mind really, no abnormalities outside of the stickers. On the Mojo I own I just used a tiny drop of crazy glue.


----------



## jmills8

thetrace said:


> My first and second Mojos (first one was exchanged for usb slot issues) both had minor creases at the corner of the serial labels that made it seem like it was peeled at one point in time, just like the photos here.
> 
> I didn't pay it any mind really, no abnormalities outside of the stickers. On the Mojo I own I just used a tiny drop of crazy glue.


 so you "didnt pay any mind" but you then put mind and time to fix the sticker that you "didnt pay any mind"? ☺


----------



## Slaphead

light - man said:


> :etysmile: , call it what you will but I think we are all slightly obsessed in our own way.
> 
> *Probably best to blame it on the stresses and strains of modern day living.*




Tell me about it.

You work all day every day to earn money to be able to afford nice things, which you don't have the time to enjoy because you work all day every day.

And that is modern life.


----------



## Light - Man

slaphead said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> You work all day every day to earn money to be able to afford nice things, which you don't have the time to enjoy because you work all day every day.
> 
> And that is modern life.


 
  
 These days, even our pets are often tired and stressed out - I used to envy my pets but not anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Last gif for a while - where have all the grown-ups gone!


----------



## Mojo ideas

You





thetrace said:


> My first and second Mojos (first one was exchanged for usb slot issues) both had minor creases at the corner of the serial labels that made it seem like it was peeled at one point in time, just like the photos here.
> 
> I didn't pay it any mind really, no abnormalities outside of the stickers. On the Mojo I own I just used a tiny drop of crazy glue.


 will all be pleased to hear that we are laser ablating serial numbers and other information to all future production units. These cannot be removed without damaging the units.


----------



## kinetic758

slaphead said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> You work all day every day to earn money to be able to afford nice things, which you don't have the time to enjoy because you work all day every day.
> 
> And that is modern life.


 
  
 Interestingly... me being at work all day has *made me *get into this hobby.  I have no time at home to listen to my two-channel system, so I needed a way to get good sound while in my office


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> .... will all be pleased to hear that we are laser ablating serial numbers and other information to all future production units. These cannot be removed without damaging the units.


 
  
 Good idea.
  
 P.S.: I learned a new word today! (ablating)


----------



## maxh22

mojo ideas said:


> You
> will all be pleased to hear that we are laser ablating serial numbers and other information to all future production units. These cannot be removed without damaging the units.


 
 That's good! Any future plans to come out with a grey/silver colored Mojo?


----------



## Slaphead

kinetic758 said:


> Interestingly... me being at work all day has *made me *get into this hobby.  I have no time at home to listen to my two-channel system, so I needed a way to get good sound while in my office




This is something that I've read a lot on head-fi that people use headphones at work, and I find this flabbergasting. This is an absolute no no in every company I've worked for, and I agree with the policy. I want my team's mind on the work, and not on what they're listening to.


----------



## waveSounds

slaphead said:


> This is something that I've read a lot on head-fi that people use headphones at work, and I find this flabbergasting. This is an absolute no no in every company I've worked for, and I agree with the policy. I want my team's mind on the work, and not on what they're listening to.


 
  
 I'd never work for a company where I wasn't allowed to work the way that I work the best, which ultimately is sometimes with headphones on so I don't have to listen to the inane babble most other people like to spout during the course of a work day.


----------



## TheTrace

jmills8 said:


> so you "didnt pay any mind" but you then put mind and time to fix the sticker that you "didnt pay any mind"? ☺


"Didn't pay any mind" regarding paranoia of the functionality of the device, not the sticker itself. 

I have a Dignis case so the only reason I noticed anything is because when I took the Mojo in/out of it's case the sticker would further get peeled back. 

I already had the glue on hand for other purposes, if anything it took longer to respond to you than think of and fix that problem lol.

Anyway that's a great future proofing idea.


----------



## kinetic758

slaphead said:


> This is something that I've read a lot on head-fi that people use headphones at work, and I find this flabbergasting. This is an absolute no no in every company I've worked for, and I agree with the policy. I want my team's mind on the work, and not on what they're listening to.


 
  
 I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one.  Your method of having *your* "mind on the work" can, and most likely will, differ from someone else's.  In the profession I work in (software development), blocking out distractions through headphones is common.  I don't tell my directs how to work.  When I used to code, headphones helped me focus.  All I care about is that, at the end of the day, quality results are produced.
  


wavesounds said:


> I'd never work for a company where I wasn't allowed to work the way that I work the best, which ultimately is sometimes with headphones on so I don't have to listen to the inane babble most other people like to spout during the course of a work day.


 
  
 This exactly.


----------



## cbl117

mojo ideas said:


> You
> will all be pleased to hear that we are laser ablating serial numbers and other information to all future production units. These cannot be removed without damaging the units.




When will these units be available?


----------



## BB 808

wavesounds said:


> I'd never work for a company where I wasn't allowed to work the way that I work the best, which ultimately is sometimes with headphones on so I don't have to listen to the inane babble most other people like to spout during the course of a work day.



Good for you. The company I work for requires us to wear Sennheiser headphones at all times but we can't play music on them. Seems they want us to focus on all those airplanes calling us 24/7. 
Anyway, I LOVE the Mojo and I look forward to getting one of those modules to connect my CCK and listen to some music when I'm not working.


----------



## sharon124

*How to get maximum performance from JRiver Media Center 22-Parameter settings for CHORD MOJO with detail explanation:*
  
*kindly refer attached word document.* 
  
  
 I prepare this document after referring Jriver help document and doing self-experiment with several listening tests. I use PC with Jriver+CHORD mojo+HDVA600+HD800S.
 So I hope this will very helpful for anyone who plan to use MOJO with Jriver.
  
_Note for admin/moderator: If you think this is really important pls share this, location where any one can easily find. _
  
_Note 2: if anyone need any clarification,pls PM me. _


----------



## MarkF786

Can someone confirm which LowePro case fits well with the Mojo?  I saw one post mention the Santiago 10 and another mention the Santiago 20.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## EagleWings

markf786 said:


> Can someone confirm which LowePro case fits well with the Mojo?  I saw one post mention the Santiago 10 and another mention the Santiago 20.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 The 10 may be a bit of a snug fit. The 20 should be able to hold the mojo + a cable.


----------



## x RELIC x

How to get maximum enjoyment from the Mojo... Take it on a road trip to some epic scenery...




This is true *Mo*bile *Jo*y! I've taken it about 2000km so far, dropped it and added some scars, but it just keeps bringing it! Truly incredible audio on the go!

About 1300 km more to go!


----------



## Mojo ideas

I





wavesounds said:


> I'd never work for a company where I wasn't allowed to work the way that I work the best, which ultimately is sometimes with headphones on so I don't have to listen to the inane babble most other people like to spout during the course of a work day.


 I tend to agree with you on this. If a company lives by producing products that come from ideas that those in the business can think up. Music is agreat way of clearing the mind to allow those inspirational thoughts come to the front of your brain so that you can work on them or in my case argue with Rob about them


----------



## music4mhell

x relic x said:


> How to get maximum enjoyment from the Mojo... Take it on a road trip to some epic scenery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So beautiful, wow luck you


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> How to get maximum enjoyment from the Mojo... Take it on a road trip to some epic scenery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wow man, taking the walk with that scenery with mojo and my favorite track? priceless.


----------



## Tstorey

eaglewings said:


> The 10 may be a bit of a snug fit. The 20 should be able to hold the mojo + a cable.


 

 I use the Lowepro Santiago DV25 (its an old case and I'm not 100% sure its current) which fits Mojo, UIEMs, spare tips and CCK cable (+L19). Its snug but fits nigh on perfectly.


----------



## 1c3d0g

And the Mojo is back on Massdrop...hopefully these have their serial numbers laser-engraved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/chord-mojo-portable-dac-amp


----------



## sharon124

Hi , can any one help me to find ans for below question.

Let say we are going to connect mojo to pc using usb cable.in such case audio stream goes to mojo from pc. Can you pls let me know , at that situation mojo internally do error correction and retransmission ( acknowledge base data transmission) or just get data from pc and process( not doing acknowledge base data transmission)?


----------



## miketlse

sharon124 said:


> Hi , can any one help me to find ans for below question.
> 
> Let say we are going to connect mojo to pc using usb cable.in such case audio stream goes to mojo from pc. Can you pls let me know , at that situation mojo internally do error correction and retransmission ( acknowledge base data transmission) or just get data from pc and process( not doing acknowledge base data transmission)?


if you are using the chord windows driver, the bad packets get resent. For other operating systems and drivers, there is no resend.


----------



## sharon124

miketlse said:


> if you are using the chord windows driver, the bad packets get resent. For other operating systems and drivers, there is no resend.




Ok . Got the point. Thx so much....


----------



## brent75

1c3d0g said:


> And the Mojo is back on Massdrop...hopefully these have their serial numbers laser-engraved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I just saw this. I'd love to know if this time around it's "in agreement/collaboration/endorsed by" Chord.
  
 Because didn't Massdrop try this once before...but Chord claimed it was without their permission (and warranties wouldn't be honored or something)...and the drop was eventually pulled?
  
 I may not have the story straight -- I just want to be sure this one is on the up and up.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hmm at least, this time they marked out the correct MSRP and not some made up number to make savings look bigger...


----------



## ilcg1

Guys there is probably an answer somewhere here, but I couldn't find it. How much of an improvement is in sound quality using external dac (I'm considering mojo) with BA IEM (Westone UM Pro 50/Shure se846) vs running them straight from iPhone? They don't need any external amplification and are very easy to drive. There is tons of info on how good these IEM are and how good mojo is, but is it day and night kind of improvement or just somewhat better? Thanks.


----------



## jmills8

ilcg1 said:


> Guys there is probably an answer somewhere here, but I couldn't find it. How much of an improvement is in sound quality using external dac (I'm considering mojo) with BA IEM (Westone UM Pro 50/Shure se846) vs running them straight from iPhone? They don't need any external amplification and are very easy to drive. There is tons of info on how good these IEM are and how good mojo is, but is it day and night kind of improvement or just somewhat better? Thanks.


 Yes a lot better.


----------



## rumina

Chord Mojo docking station with a extra:
  

  

  
 I made a docking station for the Mojo with a Raspberry Pi Zero in it, i stream music via wifi from my nas via tablet and
 bubble upnp as controller - and of course the Mojo get charged.
  
 Now the Mojo is a dnla renderer. Endless opptions depending on the linux version, use it as a dlna renderer, create a
 media server etc. You find all the infos and 3d files here:
  
 http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1716990
  
 have fun


----------



## Ike1985

rumina said:


> Chord Mojo docking station with a extra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't see this for sale yet, you'll need to get them up before the end of the week. Thanks


----------



## tretneo

ike1985 said:


> I don't see this for sale yet, you'll need to get them up before the end of the week. Thanks


 
  
 Agreed.


----------



## ilcg1

jmills8 said:


> Yes a lot better.




Thanks for reply. In what terms sq is better? Which IEMs do you use with your mojo?


----------



## Mojo ideas

beemarman said:


> Just picked mine up from Custom-cables. Guys this thing is tiny! The picture make it look a lot bigger than it is. More pictures and details later. I also got the Hugo plus the Oppo HA2 so would compare later.







brent75 said:


> I just saw this. I'd love to know if this time around it's "in agreement/collaboration/endorsed by" Chord.
> 
> Because didn't Massdrop try this once before...but Chord claimed it was without their permission (and warranties wouldn't be honored or something)...and the drop was eventually pulled?
> 
> I may not have the story straight -- I just want to be sure this one is on the up and up.


 thanks for the Heads up ....No I'm afraid it isn't on the up and up we have not given them any distribution rights. We will check this out


----------



## Mojo ideas

If anyone has purchased one of these units we l





1c3d0g said:


> And the Mojo is back on Massdrop...hopefully these have their serial numbers laser-engraved.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/chord-mojo-portable-dac-amp


If anyone has purchased one of these units with proof. We like to see the bottom of the units for the serial number so we can see where they are coming from.


----------



## brent75

mojo ideas said:


> If anyone has purchased one of these units with proof. We like to see the bottom of the units for the serial number so we can see where they are coming from.


 
  
 I just checked the drop details -- it doesn't end for 8 more days, and then they estimate shipping date to be September 12...so it's probably a full month until anyone would get their hands on one and be able to tell you the serial number. If you'd want to find out sooner, it appears you'd have to contact Massdrop.


----------



## Toolman

brent75 said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has purchased one of these units with proof. We like to see the bottom of the units for the serial number so we can see where they are coming from.
> ...


 

 I think the idea is to see which distributors/resellers are supplying Massdrop via backdoor


----------



## wongzuohan

Chord creepin' for a snitchin'


----------



## betula

brent75 said:


> I just checked the drop details -- it doesn't end for 8 more days, and then they estimate shipping date to be September 12...so it's probably a full month until anyone would get their hands on one and be able to tell you the serial number. If you'd want to find out sooner, it appears you'd have to contact Massdrop.


 

 In the UK it is $515 as new. $460 used. Although, I have also paid painful custom fees for my X00s...


----------



## brent75

toolman said:


> I think the idea is to see which distributors/resellers are supplying Massdrop via backdoor


 
 Yes, I agree. It appears Chord wants one of us to check their Mojo-purchased-via-Massdrop and give them the serial number, so they (Chord) can find out what distributor/reseller supplied to Massdrop.
  
 I was just pointing out that none of us could conceivably have one in hand to even give that serial number for another month or so.


----------



## Mython

Personally, I doubt any British or USA-based supplier would be so foolish as to put their supply at risk - Mojo is too easy to sell in good numbers for them to risk losing that line of business.
  
 My guess is the Mojo Massdrop may end up folding, but only time will tell.
  
  
 In the meantime, those of us who own legitimate Mojos have the initial Chord module just around the corner, to look forward to


----------



## cbl117

mython said:


> Personally, I doubt any British or USA-based supplier would be so foolish as to put their supply at risk - Mojo is too easy to sell in good numbers for them to risk losing that line of business.
> 
> My guess is the Mojo Massdrop may end up folding, but only time will tell.
> 
> ...




What's the chord module? The extender piece?


----------



## brent75

mython said:


> Personally, I doubt any British or USA-based supplier would be so foolish as to put their supply at risk - Mojo is too easy to sell in good numbers for them to risk losing that line of business.
> 
> My guess is the Mojo Massdrop may end up folding, but only time will tell.


 
 What's funny is -- both Chord and Massdrop are actively involved on this forum. I wish they'd just have a "public" talk right in front of us, so we can see what the deal is.


----------



## franzdom

Please recommend a solid reputable online dealer in the USA, thank you!


----------



## EagleWings

SonicElectronix.com and Moon-Audio.com


----------



## Mython

and Todd the Vinyl Junkie   - www.ttvjaudio.com/Chord_Mojo_Portable_Headphone_Amp_and_DAC_p/cho0000098.htm


----------



## Mython

brent75 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I doubt any British or USA-based supplier would be so foolish as to put their supply at risk - Mojo is too easy to sell in good numbers for them to risk losing that line of business.
> ...


 
  
  
 Oh, I've no desire to see any public arguing. JF has made his official standpoint clear on both occasions Massdrop have listed Mojo.
  
  
 The only thing of any casual curiosity to me is why Massdrop seem to be so staggeringly unprofessional as to _twice_ list a product without the common personal *or *professional courtesy of first liasing with the manufacturer of the product, before doing so. It beggars belief.


----------



## Toolman

> The only thing of any casual curiosity to me is why Massdrop seem to be so staggeringly unprofessional as to _twice_ list a product without the common personal *or *professional courtesy of first liasing with the manufacturer of the product, before doing so. It beggars belief.


 
  
 Money?


----------



## Dionysus

I also recommend TTVJ the man is professional, has great communication and delivers as promised. I've purchased all my AK players and Mojo from him.


----------



## vapman

I didn't realize TTVJ sold the Mojo or i would have bought mine from him! I have been giving TTVJ business for over 10 years now...
  


mython said:


> Oh, I've no desire to see any public arguing. JF has made his official standpoint clear on both occasions Massdrop have listed Mojo.
> 
> 
> The only thing of any casual curiosity to me is why Massdrop seem to be so staggeringly unprofessional as to _twice_ list a product without the common personal *or *professional courtesy of first liasing with the manufacturer of the product, before doing so. It beggars belief.


 
  
 They are kind of a mess. Also questionable practices like this (selling stuff the manafacturers, in this case Chord, does not approve of and letting the drop stay open until it's explicitly called out and takedown requested) I have even seen times the manafacturers don't have the resources to have the drop removed from Massdrop and are left without any option except being forced to not be able to honor those warranties. Then the buyers are upset because they have no warranty, the company is upset because they have a big group of dissatisfied customers, and in the end the only ones who really came out on top has to be Massdrop and who their supplier is. This was a huge problem and led to the eventual shutdown of the entire "E-cigarette" drop category & disbanding of the staff who ran that department. IMO it deserves public questioning. It's not like it's the first, second, fifth time Massdrop has done this, it must be in the hundreds if not thousands currently, there is no excuse for allowing this sort of behavior. I have also seen on other message boards people would refuse to give certain distributors business because they were known to supply Massdrop with products against the company's explicit word not to do so.


----------



## MarkF786

Maybe MassDrop is buying them retail from a UK dealer for $450, then reselling then in the US for $550.  I don't know if it's worth the hassle though for the $100 markup.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I was just going to this thread to tell everyone that massdrop is having a mojo sale, but it seems that everyone already found out


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I am listening to LCD-4 directly through Chord Mojo. This little thing is amazing! Not only that it drives them well...LCD-4 sounds really good with it. I am gathering my jaw from the floor right now. I think that Mojo is one of the greatest technological achievements I've heard in audio so far...


----------



## Mython

dan.gheorghe said:


> I am listening to LCD-4 directly through Chord Mojo. This little thing is amazing! Not only that it drives them well...LCD-4 sounds really good with it. I am gathering my jaw from the floor right now. I think that Mojo is one of the greatest technological achievements I've heard in audio so far...


 
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/793518/audeze-sine-series/1335#post_12629669


----------



## dan.gheorghe

mython said:


> www.head-fi.org/t/793518/audeze-sine-series/1335#post_12629669


 
 That may be, but LCD-4 is quite power hungry... and I still love them from Mojo!


----------



## wahsmoh

This is my portable rig. I'm in Peru right now at my girlfriend's house cheering on the US olympic basketball team while I enjoy some music. I'm running the Fiio X3II to my Chord Mojo in the beautiful leather case from Chord and listening through my Fostex TH-X00.

 I could live happily ever after with this setup.. just dont let me demo the Ether Flow or Ether C Flow.. I fear for my wallet and I told myself I was done spending money on headphones.


----------



## cj3209

Sorry if this was discussed before but does that Chord case for the Mojo cause any overheating problems?  My Mojo gets hot when charging and using.
  
 Thank you.
  
 CJ


----------



## Mython

cj3209 said:


> Sorry if this was discussed before but does that Chord case for the Mojo cause any overheating problems?  My Mojo gets hot when charging and using.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> CJ


 
  
 It depends on the ambient temperature in your room, but generally, no, and Mojo has very good thermal protection, just to be sure.
  
 Also, a quick tip for you:  when you are using it at home, and you don't need it in the case, you can turn Mojo onto its edge, and it will dissipate heat much more efficiently.


----------



## vert

Interesting how you can be in this hobby for a long time and still be skeptical.
  
 Just replaced the Audioquest Coffee with a Oyaide d+ class s usb cable.
  
 Significant difference. A lot of the glare and grunge is gone.


----------



## wahsmoh

The Mojo is fine with the case on it. No overheating


----------



## jmills8

wahsmoh said:


> The Mojo is fine with the case on it. No overheating


Well you are in Lima ? No humidity.


----------



## wahsmoh

jmills8 said:


> Well you are in Lima ? No humidity.




I'm in Huaral about an hour and a half north of Lima the capital, but the humidity is around 70% and temperature is 65 Fahrenheit. I don't sense that humidity will damage my gear and I'm also indoors with the window shut.


----------



## jmills8

wahsmoh said:


> I'm in Huaral about an hour and a half north of Lima the capital, but the humidity is around 70% and temperature is 65 Fahrenheit. I don't sense that humidity will damage my gear and I'm also indoors with the window shut.


 Yeah Winter is almost over. Humidity and outside heat will make a device hotter but not in that wonderful weather.


----------



## tretneo

Mojo+case is fine in Sacramento, CA area. We've had some +105F days here, no problem.


----------



## jmills8

tretneo said:


> Mojo+case is fine in Sacramento, CA area. We've had some +105F days here, no problem.


outdoors for say 1 hr playing? Guess only my Mojo gets hot outside.


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> SonicElectronix.com and Moon-Audio.com




I've read somewhat negative reviews about Sonic Electronix (accusations of them selling used gear as new). Has anyone actually purchased the Mojo from them? Are they an actual authorized dealer?


----------



## tretneo

jmills8 said:


> outdoors for say 1 hr playing? Guess only my Mojo gets hot outside.




Will test this weekend. I'm usually inside.


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> I've read somewhat negative reviews about Sonic Electronix (accusations of them selling used gear as new). Has anyone actually purchased the Mojo from them? Are they an actual authorized dealer?


 
  
 Did you read about this allegation about them selling used gear in this thread?
  
 I bought the Mojo from them and they are authorized dealers. My first unit had a problem, so I sent it in. It was outside the 60-Day return window, so they sent me a replacement and I am listening to it as I am typing this email.


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> Did you read about this allegation about them selling used gear in this thread?
> 
> I bought the Mojo from them and they are authorized dealers. My first unit had a problem, so I sent it in. It was outside the 60-Day return window, so they sent me a replacement and I am listening to it as I am typing this email.




Hi there. No, it was more general reviews on Google. I believe some of the complaints were related to their car audio sales and a few for their headphones. Good to know that they have taken care of you. Were both your Mojos factory sealed?

I'm debating between going with them or Moon Audio.


----------



## canali

Will be so much easier to carry it around once that extender module comes out...should be any day now I guess.


----------



## 1c3d0g

mojo ideas said:


> If anyone has purchased one of these units we l
> If anyone has purchased one of these units with proof. We like to see the bottom of the units for the serial number so we can see where they are coming from.


 
 Should I pull out of the Massdrop purchase then, if Chord won't honor the warranty?I don't want to receive a defective unit, only to be told I didn't purchase it through an "authorized" reseller, so I won't get a replacement!


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> Hi there. No, it was more general reviews on Google. I believe some of the complaints were related to their car audio sales and a few for their headphones. Good to know that they have taken care of you. Were both your Mojos factory sealed?
> 
> I'm debating between going with them or Moon Audio.


 
  
 Hmmm. I never knew. In total I have had 3-4 transactions with them until now and it has been smooth. And both my Mojos came factory sealed with legit Serial Numbers.
  
 All that said, there is no reason why you should choose a seller that you are not comfortable with, when all the sellers are selling the good at the same price ($599). So you may want to buy from Moon-Audio or TTVJ, because at the end of the day all that matters is not even the Mojo, just our peace of mind..
  
  
  
 Actually Mojo matters too..


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> Hmmm. I never knew. In total I have had 3-4 transactions with them until now and it has been smooth. And both my Mojos came factory sealed with legit Serial Numbers.
> 
> All that said, there is no reason why you should choose a seller that you are not comfortable with, when all the sellers are selling the good at the same price ($599). So you may want to buy from Moon-Audio or TTVJ, because at the end of the day all that matters is not even the Mojo, just our peace of mind..
> 
> ...




Thanks. The extra 1 year warranty from Sonix is very tempting however, and I'm not sure I've seen any other sellers offer this. The pessimist in me is always questioning if it's too good to be true!


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> Hi there. No, it was more general reviews on Google. I believe some of the complaints were related to their car audio sales and a few for their headphones. Good to know that they have taken care of you. Were both your Mojos factory sealed?
> 
> I'm debating between going with them or Moon Audio.


 
 I purchased a few things off of Sonic Electronix and everything has been great on my end with them! If I were In your shoes I would purchase the deal that includes the *free extended *three year warranty.


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> I purchased a few things off of Sonic Electronix and everything has been great on my end with them! If I were In your shoes I would purchase the deal that includes the *free extended *three year warranty.




Are you sure it's 3 years for the warranty? Their website currently offers to extend it by one year only.


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> Thanks. The extra 1 year warranty from Sonix is very tempting however, and I'm not sure I've seen any other sellers offer this. The pessimist in me is always questioning if it's too good to be true!


 
  
 Yea, I wonder if that 1 year additional extra warranty offers the same level of coverage as the 1st year. If they do, I'd day it is totally worth it. Because all you need to do is ship it to them and you'll have the replacement in 10 days.


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> Are you sure it's 3 years for the warranty? Their website currently offers to extend it by one year only.


 
  
 Max is referring to this package deal:
  
 http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_113555_Chord-Mojo-Sonic-Electronix-Bonus-Pack-2.html


----------



## maxh22

eaglewings said:


> Max is referring to this package deal:
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_113555_Chord-Mojo-Sonic-Electronix-Bonus-Pack-2.html


 
 Yes. They have two options and they both cost the same so it's a no brainer..


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> Max is referring to this package deal:
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_113555_Chord-Mojo-Sonic-Electronix-Bonus-Pack-2.html




Whoa. That's insane. Why would they even offer the other deal when they have this one?! Is there a catch? Why doesn't anyone else have this offer?


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> Whoa. That's insane. Why would they even offer the other deal when they have this one?! Is there a catch? Why doesn't anyone else have this offer?


 
 No catch. Just a damn good deal! They realized that Mojo was built to last and so they offered a longer warranty time in an effort to attract potential buyers who would otherwise buy from other sites. Its a good marketing since Mojo's sell like hotcakes.


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> No catch. Just a damn good deal! They realized that Mojo was built to last and so they offered a longer warranty time in an effort to attract potential buyers who would otherwise buy from other sites. Its a good marketing since Mojo's sell like hotcakes.




Dang. I've been drinking. And people who know me on this forum know that when I drink, I buy!


----------



## EagleWings

Also they understand how the audiophile market works. That warranty (sonicelectronix's additional 2 year warranty) only applies to the original buyer. In the audiophile world, many of us either upgrade or look for alternatives soon. So the extended warranty is a nice way to attract buyers, but the percentage of people who will end up taking advantage will probably be 5% or even less. But by then they would've sold enough units to make up for that..


----------



## maxh22

eaglewings said:


> Also they understand how the audiophile market works. That warranty (sonicelectronix's additional 2 year warranty) only applies to the original buyer. In the audiophile world, many of us either upgrade or look for alternatives soon. So the extended warranty is a nice way to attract buyers, but the percentage of people who will end up taking advantage will probably be 5% or even less. But by then they would've sold enough units to make up for that..


 
 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> My thoughts exactly!




Interesting. So you guys don't think you'll still have your Mojo's three years from now? I generally hang on to most of my equipment, but I'm sentimental like that.


----------



## EagleWings

kinetic758 said:


> Interesting. So you guys don't think you'll still have your Mojo's three years from now? I generally hang on to most of my equipment, but I'm sentimental like that.


 
  
 Nice. I wish to be like that. It is very healthy for your mind, soul and body. But I know how my brain functions. Not that I don't love the Mojo, but then there is Hugo and Dave..


----------



## maxh22

kinetic758 said:


> Interesting. So you guys don't think you'll still have your Mojo's three years from now? I generally hang on to most of my equipment, but I'm sentimental like that.




Most people get bored of their new toys after a certain amount of time but I don't see that happening to me. Because even if I do upgrade to something 'Better' I will still keep the Mojo for portable use and as a reference.

If Chord releases a desktop Mojo, then that will be my next upgrade.


----------



## henddy

kinetic758 said:


> I've read somewhat negative reviews about Sonic Electronix (accusations of them selling used gear as new). Has anyone actually purchased the Mojo from them? Are they an actual authorized dealer?



I bought from sonic electronix on april (for $540, coz I got an E-mail that name yor price).
It's sealed brand new.


----------



## kinetic758

henddy said:


> I bought from sonic electronix on april (for $540, coz I got an E-mail that name yor price).
> It's sealed brand new.




Sounds like a good price. If I could get that with a 3 year warranty, I'm not sure I would have any other choice but to buy.


----------



## kinetic758

eaglewings said:


> Nice. I wish to be like that. It is very healthy for your mind, soul and body. But I know how my brain functions. Not that I don't love the Mojo, but then there is Hugo and Dave..




Yes I know what you mean. Always searching for the absolute sound.


----------



## kinetic758

maxh22 said:


> Most people get bored of their new toys after a certain amount of time but I don't see that happening to me. Because even if I do upgrade to something 'Better' I will still keep the Mojo for portable use and as a reference.
> 
> If Chord releases a desktop Mojo, then that will be my next upgrade.




I suppose the only thing that makes me question the longevity of the Mojo is the non user replaceable battery. Things like batteries, that have a known expiration date, make the gadgets they're in seem like disposable objects.


----------



## maxh22

@Mojo ideas I would like to thank you for designing the exterior of the Mojo the way you have. I watched your interview where you discussed the design and how you wanted it to resemble a pebble and be soft in the hand. You also talked about how Mojo has two headphone jacks (at the time I thought a quarter inch jack would be better to support more headphones). I didn't see this coming but lately I have been utilizing both headphone jacks on Mojo. My sister,mom,dad, and friends have all had the oppurtunity to use it on the go with their earphones and my own. The first thing they ask me is how much it costs and what do you need to get started ? My friend was already counting his pennies and discussed with me what he was going to sell in order to afford a Mojo and some nice IEM's.
  
 The most interesting thing happend a few days ago. I went to Six flags with a group of friends and noticed there was a good looking girl sitting behind me. She was listening to music on her iphone using her earpods. I had my Mojo and Phone stack on my lap and I cought her looking down at my Mojo (pun intended). She tapped my shoulder and asked me what the shinny thing with the glowing lights was. I briefly explained to her what Mojo was and what it does and then changed seats with her friend and sat down next to her. She plugged in her Earpods and you could see it written all over her face that she was enjoying what she was hearing. She commented on how she loves the look and sound of the Mojo. I then gave her my Sure SE 535, and within five seconds her jaw dropped and she too fell in love with Mojo and wanted to buy it. 
  
 I had a great time on my trip and ended up getting the girls number. We went on a date yesterday


----------



## Ampus

Candmhometheater.com is a honest, reliable, authorized Chord dealer.


----------



## Toolman

kinetic758 said:


> Interesting. So you guys don't think you'll still have your Mojo's three years from now? I generally hang on to most of my equipment, but I'm sentimental like that.




I know I will, as long as its still working


----------



## cbl117

maxh22 said:


> @Mojo ideas I would like to thank you for designing the exterior of the Mojo the way you have. I watched your interview where you discussed the design and how you wanted it to resemble a pebble and be soft in the hand. You also talked about how Mojo has two headphone jacks (at the time I thought a quarter inch jack would be better to support more headphones). I didn't see this coming but lately I have been utilizing both headphone jacks on Mojo. My sister,mom,dad, and friends have all had the oppurtunity to use it on the go with their earphones and my own. The first thing they ask me is how much it costs and what do you need to get started ? My friend was already counting his pennies and discussed with me what he was going to sell in order to afford a Mojo and some nice IEM's.
> 
> The most interesting thing happend a few days ago. I went to Six flags with a group of friends and noticed there was a good looking girl sitting behind me. She was listening to music on her iphone using her earpods. I had my Mojo and Phone stack on my lap and I cought her looking down at my Mojo (pun intended). She tapped my shoulder and asked me what the shinny thing with the glowing lights was. I briefly explained to her what Mojo was and what it does and then changed seats with her friend and sat down next to her. She plugged in her Earpods and you could see it written all over her face that she was enjoying what she was hearing. She commented on how she loves the look and sound of the Mojo. I then gave her my Sure SE 535, and within five seconds her jaw dropped and she too fell in love with Mojo and wanted to buy it.
> 
> I had a great time on my trip and ended up getting the girls number. We went on a date yesterday


 

 how was the date?  Any Chordettes on the way?


----------



## Toolman

maxh22 said:


> ...noticed there was a good looking girl sitting behind me....I cought her looking down at my Mojo...could see it written all over her face that she was enjoying...and within five seconds her jaw dropped and she too fell in love...I had a great time and ended up getting the girls number. We went on a date yesterday




WoW I'm going to buy my Mojo right away...heck I'll go straight for DAVE and hoped Scarlett Johansson saw me LoL


----------



## Mojo ideas

brent75 said:


> Yes, I agree. It appears Chord wants one of us to check their Mojo-purchased-via-Massdrop and give them the serial number, so they (Chord) can find out what distributor/reseller supplied to Massdrop.
> 
> I was just pointing out that none of us could conceivably have one in hand to even give that serial number for another month or so.


We must always do what we can to protect the 99% of good retailers that don't ship out of their area so it's not being too sneaky


----------



## Soundizer

Please may I ask for some input. 

I am considering the Chord Mojo as my desktop set up and portable. 
I have also considered Schiit stacks which are actually only a little less than the price of the Mojo in the UK, yes Schiit products are very expensive in the UK. 

I AM CLOSE to ordering the Mojo and just wanted some input as how it comes to:
Schiit Modi Uber and Magni Uber / or Vali 2 / new Modi Multibit. 


I have the Sennheiser HD650 headphones and listen to all kinds of genre, loud. 

I really appreciate any input before purchasing the Mojo.


----------



## discord76

I suspect few have heard both the Mojo and the ****. I'd go for the Mojo it's excellent.


----------



## AndrewH13

maxh22 said:


> @Mojo ideas
> 
> The most interesting thing happend a few days ago. I went to Six flags with a group of friends and noticed there was a good looking girl sitting behind me. She was listening to music on her iphone using her earpods. I had my Mojo and Phone stack on my lap and I cought her looking down at my Mojo (pun intended). She tapped my shoulder and asked me what the shinny thing with the glowing lights was. I briefly explained to her what Mojo was and what it does and then changed seats with her friend and sat down next to her. She plugged in her Earpods and you could see it written all over her face that she was enjoying what she was hearing. She commented on how she loves the look and sound of the Mojo. I then gave her my Sure SE 535, and within five seconds her jaw dropped and she too fell in love with Mojo and wanted to buy it.
> 
> I had a great time on my trip and ended up getting the girls number. We went on a date yesterday




Great story!


----------



## SearchOfSub

Chord makes better dacs in general with all their line-up vs.Schiit. If you just look at the pro-reviewers Chord has won many more awards than Schiit. (I don't know if Schitt won any matter of fact). Also, in speaker 2 channel world no one really knows about Schiit dacs but all know about Hugo, Mojo, and Qute dacs. From personal experience, I've had the Audioquest Dragonfly Black out to Valhalla2 (which is an amp) and the sound was amateurish to me compared to Hugo. After Valhalla2, I plan not to own any Schiit products.

I think in general Chord has a much better engineering team who's had the experience much more than Schiit. They've also put out good dacs one after another. (going back to 2Qute dacs). Unless Schiit came up with a new brilliant engineer who recently joined their team, I highly doubt it would surpass any of the Chord dacs in engineering alone. IMO ofcourse.


----------



## Slaphead

kinetic758 said:


> Interesting. So you guys don't think you'll still have your Mojo's three years from now? I generally hang on to most of my equipment, but I'm sentimental like that.




I'll keep it as long as the battery holds up, which hopefully should be a long time as I only use it as a powered desktop solution (the dragonfly red is a far better portable solution for me). After that I'll either buy another one, or consider my options.


----------



## Soundizer

searchofsub said:


> Chord makes better dacs in general with all their line-up vs.Schiit. If you just look at the pro-reviewers Chord has won many more awards than Schiit. (I don't know if they won any matter of fact). Also, in speaker 2 channel world no one really knows about Schiit dacs but all know about Hugo, Mojo, and Qute dacs. From personal experience, I've had the Audioquest Dragonfly Black out to Valhalla2 (which is an amp) and the sound was amateurish to me compared to Hugo. After Valhalla2, I plan not to own any Schiit products.




Thank you for the input. 
This is reassuring as i am closer now to ordering the Mojo. 

It will be my desktop set up as well as portable as is at the top of my budget. 

Please may I ask what is Speaker 2 which you refer to?


----------



## rkt31

got back my chord mojo after about 2 months . I kept my audio gear at other place during transfer. used with redmi s1 Android and beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm and the magic was back. ultra black background, sounds emerging from nowhere, rock solidly vocals implanted at dead center, no sibilance at all with female vocals, unbelievable dynamics, extreme resolution digging deep into recording and sound processing anomalies without being edgy. this chord product is a serious undercutting product. chord could sell this product well above many thousands $, this is such a revolutionary product. may be audio product of this century. imho it needs at least half an hour to get to its full potential ( may be initially it reveals the distortion of cold electronics of associated equipments.


----------



## SearchOfSub

soundizer said:


> Thank you for the input.
> This is reassuring as i am closer now to ordering the Mojo.
> 
> It will be my desktop set up as well as portable as is at the top of my budget.
> ...





I was referring to 2-channel stereo speaker setup. I am posting from tablet, my apologies if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Soundizer

May i ask if it possible to connect it to the standard 3.5mm headphone out on my TV and will that sound ok? If so where do I connect it to on the Mojo and what cable do i use?

THE TV optical is already connected and there is no other connection.


----------



## rhgg2

I recently moved from the DX90 alone to the Mojo for portable use (driving Oppo PM-3s). The improvement is not subtle. The most impressive aspect of the Mojo, I think, is its very accurate transient reproduction. The best part is that the weird artifical treble of the DX90 is completely gone. Very happy.


----------



## rhgg2

By the way, has anyone found anything that is significantly smaller than the DX90 with a coax out to feed the Mojo? The stack is a bit bulkier than I would like.


----------



## Mojo ideas

cbl117 said:


> how was the date?  Any Chordettes on the way?


 I do know that some times my styling of products comes in for a bit of stick now and then but that's usually from people that haven't had the design for long enough to become familiar with or truly understand why if designed it in the way I have. I take heart in the way that some products and buildings at first are hated and then just disliked but then become iconic and then beloved. Take the Eiffel tower Sydney Opera house la Peddara in Barcelona are such


----------



## Mojo ideas

soundizer said:


> Thank you for the input.
> This is reassuring as i am closer now to ordering the Mojo.
> 
> It will be my desktop set up as well as portable as is at the top of my budget.
> ...


 We at chord like what many other companies do they are all searching for truth in their own way our own search through Rob's efforts has taken him a very long time it's only with these last few years increases in FPGA tech that we feel we are able to get anywhere near the truth in audio reproduction and we are extatic that so many of you "can handle the truth " .... Sorry been watching too many film s lately


----------



## Mojo ideas

mojo ideas said:


> We at chord like what many other companies do they are all searching for truth in their own way our own search through Rob's efforts has taken him a very long time it's only with these last few years increases in FPGA tech that we feel we are able to get anywhere near the truth in audio reproduction and we are ecstatic that so many of you "can handle the truth " .... Sorry been watching too many films lately


----------



## SearchOfSub

mojo ideas said:


> We at chord like what many other companies do they are all searching for truth in their own way our own search through Rob's efforts has taken him a very long time it's only with these last few years increases in FPGA tech that we feel we are able to get anywhere near the truth in audio reproduction and we are extatic that so many of you "can handle the truth " .... Sorry been watching too many film s lately





I for one like Chord's audio reproduction of Truth alot more so than others audio truths out there hahaha. Happy listening John!


----------



## SearchOfSub

soundizer said:


> May i ask if it possible to connect it to the standard 3.5mm headphone out on my TV and will that sound ok? If so where do I connect it to on the Mojo and what cable do i use?
> 
> THE TV optical is already connected and there is no other connection.





Coaxial would be the only other option. (not 100% positive though,im sure others would chime in to correct) What do you have optical connected to?


----------



## brent75

mojo ideas said:


> We must always do what we can to protect the 99% of good retailers that don't ship out of their area so it's not being too sneaky


 
 I don't think you're being sneaky. I was just pointing out it'll be at least a month until anyone is able to report back their serial number via the Massdrop purchase.


----------



## Mython

*Karma* sees all, and cannot be escaped, investigation or no investigation


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> *Karma* sees all, and cannot be escaped, investigation or no investigation




eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth. Karma is definately true.


----------



## Traveller

kinetic758 said:


> ... So you guys don't think you'll still have your Mojo's three years from now? I generally hang on to most of my equipment, but I'm sentimental like that.


 
 I still have my very first portable DAC, an in-house creation from the Headroom guys know as the Total AirHead (TAH). I think I got it back in 2004 along with my first IEMs - the venrable Etymotic ER-4S. I also have my 2nd DAC - Total BitHead which was my first USB-based portable DAC. Both work fine 
  
 I have a working iRiver iHP-120 DAP from ~2001 and a (maybe? still working) Diamond RIO 500 DAP - my very first "MP3 Player" from 2001. It used a 64MB external card... lol.
 Even my two Grado cans (60s & 225s) are their 1st gen models.


----------



## miketlse

soundizer said:


> May i ask if it possible to connect it to the standard 3.5mm headphone out on my TV and will that sound ok? If so where do I connect it to on the Mojo and what cable do i use?
> 
> THE TV optical is already connected and there is no other connection.


 
  
 It won't work, because you are thinking to using the *analogue* output from you TV headphone out socket, as an input to feed your Mojo. The Mojo is a *D*igital to *A*nalogue *C*onvertor, so it will only accept *digital* inputs.


----------



## Sound Eq

i don't know if i am correct or not but i noticed that with using android as a transport the sound stage is bigger than using ios with neutron being the music player on both


----------



## Soundizer

searchofsub said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > May i ask if it possible to connect it to the standard 3.5mm headphone out on my TV and will that sound ok? If so where do I connect it to on the Mojo and what cable do i use?
> ...





Thank you kindly. I have the current Optical output connected to a (Optical to RCA) Converter, which then goes into my LINN AMP. The LINN Amp drives my floorstanding Musical Fidelity Speakers. 

The SONY TV does have RCA Output but I cannot get it to work and Sony Support has been useless.


----------



## GreenBow

Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin'
 Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin'
 Got to keep on risin'
 Mr. Mojo Risin', Mr. Mojo Risin'
 Mojo Risin', gotta Mojo Risin'
 Mr. Mojo Risin', gotta keep on risin'
  
 The Doors - L.A. Woman.
  
 (Am listeing to some tracks on The Very Best of the Doors. Talk about being timeless.)


----------



## miketlse

soundizer said:


> Thank you kindly. I have the current Optical output connected to a (Optical to RCA) Converter, which then goes into my LINN AMP. The LINN Amp drives my floorstanding Musical Fidelity Speakers.
> 
> The SONY TV does have RCA Output but I cannot get it to work and Sony Support has been useless.


 
  
 You could feed the output from your (Optical to RCA) Converter, to a simple switching box, that you could use to select either your Linn or the Mojo. For example http://www.head-fi.org/t/717314/rca-y-splitter-box-1-in-2-out#post_10522672


----------



## daberti

Has anyone here played with Mojo + PM3 combination and willing to recommend some kind of EQ?
  
 Thanks


----------



## howdy

daberti said:


> Has anyone here played with Mojo + PM3 combination and willing to recommend some kind of EQ?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Im listening to that combo right now. Why are you wanting to EQ?


----------



## daberti

It looks to me that sounscape is somehow narrower than with Oppo HA-2. Cymbals and high hats are very subdued and low-bass to 600Hz is way too much emphasized.


----------



## miketlse

daberti said:


> Has anyone here played with Mojo + PM3 combination and willing to recommend some kind of EQ?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
@JaZZ seems to be exploring EQ settings for some of the chord DACs, maybe he has tried this combination.


----------



## daberti

Sent him a PM


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> i don't know if i am correct or not but i noticed that with using android as a transport the sound stage is bigger than using ios with neutron being the music player on both


 
  
 Have you checked that Android is not upsampling?
  
 Are you using UAPP on Android?


----------



## vapman

Upsampling is not necesairally terrible, in my opinion... I use foobar2000 built in upsampler in ultra mode to 96k on 44.1 & 48k material.
  
 I find when using the equalizer, it offers a much less congested sound, and bass EQ seems to go noticably deeper.


----------



## Ampus

Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post


We must always do what we can to protect the 99% of good retailers that don't ship out of their area so it's not being too sneaky



I am confused. If you Google Mojo, there are a bunch of websites that will sell you Mojo on line. Heck, you can also buy it on Amazon.


----------



## JK-47

ampus said:


> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> 
> We must always do what we can to protect the 99% of good retailers that don't ship out of their area so it's not being too sneaky
> ...




I'm so sneaky, I ordered my Mojo from Amazon UK, and only paid $473 shipped.


----------



## maxh22

jk-47 said:


> I'm so sneaky, I ordered my Mojo from Amazon UK, and only paid $473 shipped.


 
 You purchased it from the UK and shipped it to the US?


----------



## henddy

kinetic758 said:


> Sounds like a good price. If I could get that with a 3 year warranty, I'm not sure I would have any other choice but to buy.



That time, they don't have 3 years extended warranty.
I only get 1 year manufacturer warranty.
If $599 with 3 years extended warranty, that's awesome.


----------



## Soundizer

I got my Chord Mojo and connected it to my iMac playing Apple Music (Mastered for iTunes tracks) via USB connection driving the HD650 headphones. I used the Apple Midi software which showed 768,000 kHz as an incredible resolution. 

Wow, it is like the first time I am hearing the Music and also first time I have really heard these Headphones - totally amazing - no exaggeration. 

However there is an issue as when i connect the Mojo to the (digital optical output) on my TV - the Mojo power button colour indicates it is only 44,000 kHz (red power button colour). I then connected it to my Apple Mac Computer to the (digital optical out) just to test the Frequency and it only went upto 96,000 kHz (green power button colour). 

Please can someone advise what I should do to increase the bit rate for Optical Out via my TV. 

ON THE SPECIFICATION 192,000 kHz is supported for DIGITAL OPTICAL OUT.


----------



## Mython

soundizer said:


> However there is an issue as when i connect the Mojo to the (digital optical output) on my TV - the Mojo power button colour indicates it is only 44,000 kHz (red power button colour). I then connected it to my Apple Mac Computer to the (digital optical out) just to test the Frequency and it only went upto 96,000 kHz (green power button colour).
> 
> Please can someone advise what I should do to increase the bit rate for Optical Out via my TV.
> 
> ON THE SPECIFICATION 192,000 kHz is supported for DIGITAL OPTICAL OUT.


 
  
 One possibility is that you may have an optical cable with relatively poor transmission efficiency, and thus unable to attain 24/192 transmission.
  
 Another possibility is that you may not have full pushed-in the connectors at each end of the cable. They should make a 'click' noise.
  
  
  
 Incidentally, Rob Watts does not recommend using upsampling before feeding the signal to Mojo. Post #3 explains why this is, in the section with Rob's interesting posts (near the top of post #3)


----------



## Soundizer

mython said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > However there is an issue as when i connect the Mojo to the (digital optical output) on my TV - the Mojo power button colour indicates it is only 44,000 kHz (red power button colour). I then connected it to my Apple Mac Computer to the (digital optical out) just to test the Frequency and it only went upto 96,000 kHz (green power button colour).
> ...






Thank you Mython. 

I read that part of Rob's article after you highlighted it and thank you. By up sampling do you mean increased the kHz to greater than what the source audio is? I listen to Apple Music which is 256kbps does that mean I should choose a kHz matching it - sorry but i am a bit lost here. Please help.


----------



## Sound Eq

mython said:


> Have you checked that Android is not upsampling?
> 
> Are you using UAPP on Android?


 
 i used neutron on both and the difference is very noticeable
  
 i prefer android with neutron by a big margin than ios with neutron 
  
 as with android and neutron the soundstage to me is wider and the sound is even fuller of course u have to enable direct usb driver in the audio hardware setting in neutron
  
 the difference is big at least to me


----------



## Mython

soundizer said:


> By up sampling do you mean increased the kHz to greater than what the source audio is? I listen to Apple Music which is 256kbps does that mean I should choose a kHz matching it - sorry but i am a bit lost here. Please help.


 
  
  
  
 Sorry - I answered your question, and then my remark about upsampling was aimed at Sound Eq's question - I should have formatted my reply to make it more apparent that I was speaking to each of you, in turn.
  
  
 But since you asked, when I said 'upsample', I meant, as an example, buying a 16 bit 44.1khz (44,100 samples per second) file and allowing it to be upsampled to, something like 24 bit 192khz, on-the-fly, before it is sent across the digital output of your transport device, to Mojos digital input.
  
  
 Although it is a very easy mistake to make, you should not confuse the bitRATE of your _compressed_ files with the bit-DEPTH or SAMPLE-rate of the digital signal.
  
 An iTunes file at 256kbps (lossily compressed with .aac codec) will more than likely be a 16 bit 44.1khz file, compressed with the lossy codec, at a bitRATE of 256 kilobits per second. When your digital transport (I mean your computer or your DAP or your smartphone) reads that music file, it will decompress the .aac compression so that a PCM file is created (this is done invisibly, on-the-fly). In my present example, that would mean that within TEMPORARY buffers, the file has *remained* in 16 bit 44.1khz (*samples* per second) resolution, but has been freed of the .aac compression codec, and will be sent as an uncompressed 16/44.1khz PCM file, across the digital connection, to Mojo.
  
 You don't have to do anything about this. All you ever need to do is make sure (once) that your transport device is not sticking it's nose in and secretly changing the sample frequency and bit depth (in my example, Android stupidly upsamples EVERY audio track to 24/192khz, regardless of it's original resolution, so a program called UAPP is necessary, to bypass this Android anomally).
  
 On any digital transport, there should be an option to set it to leave every file alone, in it's native sampling frequency and native bit-depth. Once that setting has been correctly set one time, it should never need to be changed again.
  
  
  
  
 There is a partly-related post, here: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16500#post_12525696
  
  
  
  


sound eq said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Have you checked that Android is not upsampling?
> ...


 
  
  
 If you are using Neutron, then, as far as I'm aware, you are unable to bypass the automatic upsampling to 24/192 that the Android OS stupidly does, without asking.
  
 Therefore, it is to be expected that you may hear a difference in the sound, compared to Neutron feeding Mojo from iOS, since, AFAIK, iOS does not automatically upsample everything to 24/192, like Android does.
  
 Android upsampling files to 24/192 is not a good thing, and, as I earlier remarked, is not recommended by Rob Watts, and some of the reasons are described in his 'interesting posts' section, near the top of post #3.
  
 Some people have also played around with deliberately invoking upsampling-to-DSD, on-the-fly, and said it sounds good, to their ears (and that's their prerogative), but Rob designed Mojo and understands the complex digital theory & mathematics behind such matters - here is one of his responses:
  
  


Spoiler: My source/transport allows me to upsample to 24/192 or DSD - is this a good idea?






rob watts said:


> whitigir said:
> 
> 
> > Mind blown!......blown...what are we looking at ? Note 4 to Mojo, and converted 16/44.1 and 24/96 to DSD and feeding Mojo
> ...


 
  
_Also relevant:_
  


rob watts said:


> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> 
> ...





  
  
 .


----------



## franzdom

Ordered from TTVJ thank all!


----------



## MarkF786

jk-47 said:


> I'm so sneaky, I ordered my Mojo from Amazon UK, and only paid $473 shipped.


 

 You overpaid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It only cost me $445 on Amazon UK, using a "no foreign transaction fee" credit card with a lower exchange rate that Amazon.


----------



## JK-47

markf786 said:


> You overpaid   It only cost me $445 on Amazon UK, using a "no foreign transaction fee" credit card with a lower exchange rate that Amazon.




I also used a no foreign transaction fee CC, but you got me on the forex... Lol

The Mojo is a pretty awesome little box for travel.


----------



## JK-47

maxh22 said:


> You purchased it from the UK and shipped it to the US?


 
  
 Yes, through Amazon UK. it was 399 pounds then the VAT was removed once it was time to checkout. It was delivered within a week using Amazon's global shipping.


----------



## kinetic758

jk-47 said:


> Yes, through Amazon UK. it was 399 pounds then the VAT was removed once it was time to checkout. It was delivered within a week using Amazon's global shipping.




I suppose the only risk to this is needing to return the unit for some reason? I had to return a pair of Earphones to Hong Kong a few days ago and it was a bit of a pain (I live in Los Angeles).


----------



## JK-47

Amazon was the seller, they're usually very easy to deal with.


----------



## Ampus

jk-47 said:


> Amazon was the seller, they're usually very easy to deal with.




Personally, I would rather support my US dealer. I don't want to contribute more to Amazon CEO's annual bonus.


----------



## gikigill

Buying my Mojo from Amazon UK too and shipping to Australia. The Chord dealer is a bit of an.... so won't be getting my money.


----------



## Soundizer




----------



## vapman

You shouldn't be in Audio/MIDI Setup in the first place... it's not a replacement of the windows volume mixer.


----------



## tf10charged

mojo+ is here!


----------



## headwhacker

soundizer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please can someone advise as i have a problem with the Mojo this morning.
> 
> ...




You know what, if I were you just reset all your sound settings to default. Go back to a state where you can hear music just fine out of mojo. Do not worry about what sampling rate mojo is receiving from your mac. 

You seem to be struggling too much that makes you worry most of the time instead of enjoying music. The default at 16/bit is as transparent enough and indistinguisable to higher sample rates.


----------



## Soundizer




----------



## rkt31

anybody using moto g4 with mojo ? is it compatible with uapp ?


----------



## tf10charged

nobody heard about the newer mojo?
  
 so called mojo+?
  
 with new packaging?


----------



## BB 808

tf10charged said:


> nobody heard about the newer mojo?
> 
> so called mojo+?
> 
> with new packaging?



Is the serial number on a sticker or is it laser ablated?


----------



## Sound Eq

since when is ther a mojo +
  
 I am sure something is not right


----------



## audi0nick128

It's rather MOJO -OCD. 
CHORD announced that future units won't have a sticker with the serial number on the back. The serial number will be applied via laser... So no more 'problems' anymore with the sticker not being perfectly parallel or even lifting up a jota... So no real NEW version... Unless you suffer severely from OCD


----------



## headwhacker

well it's just a matter of time until someone makes a comparison and claims a perceived difference


----------



## bikutoru

headwhacker said:


> well it's just a matter of time until someone makes a comparison and claims a perceived difference


 
  
 I will!
 When I play my 128kbs file at full 764Hz set in midi in my iMac, it sounds more like 763Hz to me not claimed 764Hz and trust me, I can hear the difference. How can I enjoy music? May be if a get a really expensive cable it will solve my 'problem'? Would new mojo come with abased usb cables as well? I can hear a voice in my head that tells me I'm a real audiophile and enjoying music is not my responsibility. When my Mojo is returned I'm getting a *Yggdrasil!!! *and going to rub my K10 against it so they sound better
 I'm not kidding....


----------



## episiarch

headwhacker said:


> well it's just a matter of time until someone makes a comparison and claims a perceived difference


 

 This could happen.  I'm old enough to remember the green marking pen craze.


----------



## tf10charged

audi0nick128 said:


> It's rather MOJO -OCD.
> CHORD announced that future units won't have a sticker with the serial number on the back. The serial number will be applied via laser... So no more 'problems' anymore with the sticker not being perfectly parallel or even lifting up a jota... So no real NEW version... Unless you suffer severely from OCD


 
 seller said better battery life too! and new box design!


----------



## Soundizer




----------



## Delayeed

highlighting high sample rates over 192khz is just marketing. In a true blind test nobody can percieve difference between 96khz/192khz enough times in a row for it to not count as luck


----------



## Mython

Someone told me there's a sane thread on Head-fi, somewhere, but, after 8 years of searching, I still haven't found it!


----------



## trantan88

Anyone has tried mojo with K701? I'm considering to buy one to pair with my mojo.


----------



## miketlse

trantan88 said:


> Anyone has tried mojo with K701? I'm considering to buy one to pair with my mojo.


 
 It is possible to search this thread using the keyword 'K701'
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10800#post_12320526


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Someone told me there's a sane thread on Head-fi, somewhere, but, after 8 years of searching, I still haven't found it!


 
  
 Mython, I think you should start a new inverse thread called - *I am not insane?!*
  
 I would start it but people would not believe me.


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> Mython, I think you should start a new inverse thread called - *I am not insane?!*


 
  
  
 I already did - it's linked in post #3. but nobody ever reads it...


----------



## Mojo ideas

tf10charged said:


> nobody heard about the newer mojo?
> 
> so called mojo+?
> 
> with new packaging?


 It's just new packaging it had a laser abated serial number written into the case to help us trace units


----------



## Nirvana1000

I just bought a Mojo and the only way it pairs with my Sony Xperia Z5 is to restart the phone while connected to the Mojo.Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## michaelgordon

rkt31 said:


> anybody using moto g4 with mojo ? is it compatible with uapp ?


 
 ive got a moto g4 but not using uapp, workd fine with Onkyo player so cant see why not


----------



## jmills8

michaelgordon said:


> ive got a moto g4 but not using uapp, workd fine with Onkyo player so cant see why not


Well Onkyo is the easiest to connect to the Mojo.


----------



## howdy

jmills8 said:


> Well Onkyo is the easiest to connect to the Mojo.



I would agree


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> I already did - it's linked in post #3. but nobody ever reads it...





Maybe post#2. 1st post product page/post followed up by FAQ page/post in caps. Just my imo though.


----------



## SearchOfSub

delayeed said:


> highlighting high sample rates over 192khz is just marketing. In a true blind test nobody can percieve difference between 96khz/192khz enough times in a row for it to not count as luck




I can. But that's after going back and forth - back and forth (A/B) on a 10-20 second audio clips that I saved up and use. But when I stay away from audio for 20-30 mins and come back I can't tell difference or know what sampling rate I'm listening to. But hey, I can also see difference between 120hz and 144hz monitors.


----------



## GreenBow

searchofsub said:


> I can. But that's after going back and forth - back and forth (A/B) on a 10-20 second audio clips that I saved up and use. But when I stay away from audio for 20-30 mins and come back I can't tell difference or know what sampling rate I'm listening to. But hey, I can also see difference between 120hz and 144hz monitors.


 

 Agreed A-B testing tracks one after the other is harder.


----------



## headfry

It has been determined that A/B doesn't work well for telling the difference between levels of compression for your 
 listening pleasure. Long term listening to compressed files - say daily for a week or two -
 then listening to uncompressed (or less compressed) for the same time period, then switching back
 is more helpful/accurate.


----------



## Sound Eq

mython said:


> Sorry - I answered your question, and then my remark about upsampling was aimed at Sound Eq's question - I should have formatted my reply to make it more apparent that I was speaking to each of you, in turn.
> 
> 
> But since you asked, when I said 'upsample', I meant, as an example, buying a 16 bit 44.1khz (44,100 samples per second) file and allowing it to be upsampled to, something like 24 bit 192khz, on-the-fly, before it is sent across the digital output of your transport device, to Mojos digital input.
> ...


 
 thanks for all the info, but to me i do not think upsampling is happening in my case as i am on lollipop on galaxy note 3 using neutron player, honestly the big difference between android and ios both using neutron is really big in regards to getting a wider sound stage and fuller sound, I asked my friend to listen and he also confirmed the same thing
  
 using neutron in android lollipop android 5.0 does indeed has a much bigger sound stage than when I use my apple iphone 6s plus


----------



## miketlse

sound eq said:


> thanks for all the info, but to me i do not think upsampling is happening in my case as i am on lollipop on galaxy note 3 using neutron player, honestly the big difference between android and ios both using neutron is really big in regards to getting a wider sound stage and fuller sound, I asked my friend to listen and he also confirmed the same thing
> 
> using neutron in android lollipop android 5.0 does indeed has a much bigger sound stage than when I use my apple iphone 6s plus


 
  
 You are using the galaxy note 3, the same as me, but I am now using UAPP.
 i was using music player, then foobar2000, then HiBy, but they all started to get a lot of crackling and pops, once Android had updated to version 5.
 Are you experiencing any of this interference using neutron?


----------



## Sound Eq

miketlse said:


> You are using the galaxy note 3, the same as me, but I am now using UAPP.
> i was using music player, then foobar2000, then HiBy, but they all started to get a lot of crackling and pops, once Android had updated to version 5.
> Are you experiencing any of this interference using neutron?


 
 non what so ever as i am having the note 3 in airplane mode, i am using note 3 with all the apps you mentioned and everything sounds great
  
 but try neutron and in audio hardware setting let it have access to direct driver
  
 honestly the ios does not compare as android with mojo 
  
 i test things alot as i said few times before, and I use a song I know by heart and keep testing it in so many different settings, no way can anyone convince me that the sound stage is the same as when i use android compared to ios. Also having Empire Ears Zeus R allows me to get a good idea about sound differences
  
 this is clear as day and night different between ios and android
  
 honestly i did never like ios with mojo 
  
 best setting is android with mojo and the best player at least to me is neutron, i get an amazing sound stage and full layered sound compared to the anemic sound I get when I connect ios to mojo.


----------



## Traveller

headwhacker said:


> well it's just a matter of time until someone makes a comparison and claims a perceived difference


 
 ROFL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


			
				tf10charged said:
			
		

> audi0nick128 said:
> 
> 
> > ...The serial number will be applied via laser... So no real NEW version...
> ...


 
 Well if the seller said it, it MUST be true, huh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On the other hand, if the CEO speaks... then it is FACT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


mojo ideas said:


> tf10charged said:
> 
> 
> > nobody heard about the newer mojo? ...
> ...


 
  
 Full stop.


----------



## tf10charged

traveller said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 nobody said its true. what is so funny? drunk already?


----------



## opienor

Mojo with Sony Xperia X Performance, USB cable from Moon Audio and silicone bands from my Garmin cycling computer, running UAPP. Oh, and sofa from the early 90´s:


----------



## crossfire

I wonder if elevating the mojo from the bottom will be effective as putting it on the side for heat dissipation? Mine been getting hot lately and it shut off once this afternoon. Putting on the side works wonders but just curious if there are other alternatives besides messing with the insides.


----------



## Traveller

traveller said:


> headwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > well it's just a matter of time until someone makes a comparison and claims a perceived difference
> ...


 
  


tf10charged said:


> nobody said its true. what is so funny? drunk already?


 
  
 I was "laughing" at Headwacher's comment. Nothing remotely funny about your comment(s) rather quite the opposite


----------



## Shad

Hello, just jumped on the Mojo hype. I'm going to be using it with my One plus 3, but I can't any micro usb to type-c cable that's short enough not to be clunky (shortest was 1 yard). Any tips from people with type-c phones?


----------



## captblaze

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_8_7?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=usb+otg+type+c&sprefix=usb+otg%2Caps%2C146
  
  
 Quote:


shad said:


> Hello, just jumped on the Mojo hype. I'm going to be using it with my One plus 3, but I can't any micro usb to type-c cable that's short enough not to be clunky (shortest was 1 yard). Any tips from people with type-c phones?


----------



## Shad

captblaze said:


>


 

 Thanks, I already checked all over the place, but I guess the best solution is to get an adapter for now until type-c becomes more popular.


----------



## captblaze

shad said:


> Thanks, I already checked all over the place, but I guess the best solution is to get an adapter for now until type-c becomes more popular.


 
  
 no problem. I don't know how short a cable you want, but there is at least one on that page that is only 6" long


----------



## deltronzero

Nice, finally found a great USB Type C to Micro cable.  Nexus 6P working perfect with the Mojo =)


----------



## mtoc

Chinese dealer now officaily annouces: Mojo MK2 is here, surpasses the original one without consideration.

but I ain't no see nothing about this MK2 on HF, perhaps


----------



## Zojokkeli

deltronzero said:


> Nice, finally found a great USB Type C to Micro cable.  Nexus 6P working perfect with the Mojo =)




What cable is that?


----------



## deltronzero

Uh, an USB Type C to Micro cable? DIY.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Sorry, I meant where you bought the cable from. Looking for a good USB-C cable for my Nexus 5X as well.


----------



## deltronzero

From a DIY guy on Taobao.  Don't think anyone outside of China has access.


----------



## miketlse

crossfire said:


> I wonder if elevating the mojo from the bottom will be effective as putting it on the side for heat dissipation? Mine been getting hot lately and it shut off once this afternoon. Putting on the side works wonders but just curious if there are other alternatives besides messing with the insides.


 
  
 If you mean the Mojo positioned flat, but raised off the desk by say four spacers (one at each corner), then I think that will be less effective than standing the Mojo on its side.
  
 We are trying to cool the Mojo by using simple airflow to achieve cooling by *natural convection* - and to maximise that, we need to maximise the available surface area, and the ease with which air can naturally flow over that surface area.
  
 Positioning the Mojo on its side is the most practical way of maximising the available surface area - it is true that the surface area could be slightly increased if you stand the Mojo on its end, but that then make it impossible to connect headphones (or alternatively the input source cable).
  
 The air will flow most easily in a vertically upward direction - if you position the mojo flat, but raised off the desk by say four spacers, then it is difficult for the heated air adjacent to the bottom surface, to flow away naturally.
  
 The reason that amplifiers tend to have their cooling fins oriented with vertical grooves, is to make it easiest for the air to flow vertically over them http://hometheaterhifi.com/editorial/blogs/little-things-keeping-cool-hot-amplifiers/   
  
 Cooling will increase dramatically if you adopt *forced convection*, instead of natural convection - but to achieve that you need to mount a fan to blow air over the cooling surface (also visible on the above webpage). This can be viable for a hifi amp which is positioned in a cabinet, but is more impractical for the Mojo when used in a mobile setting. There is also the need to factor in the fan noise, plus a power supply for the fan.


----------



## miketlse

mtoc said:


> Chinese dealer now officaily annouces: Mojo MK2 is here, surpasses the original one without consideration.
> 
> but I ain't no see nothing about this MK2 on HF, perhaps


 
  
 Read post #21277


----------



## SearchOfSub

miketlse said:


> If you mean the Mojo positioned flat, but raised off the desk by say four spacers (one at each corner), then I think that will be less effective than standing the Mojo on its side.
> 
> We are trying to cool the Mojo by using simple airflow to achieve cooling by *natural convection* - and to maximise that, we need to maximise the available surface area, and the ease with which air can naturally flow over that surface area.
> 
> ...




TY for this useful info. Had it raised up all this time.


----------



## appabahn

One might experiment with those freezeable gel packs.


----------



## miketlse

appabahn said:


> One might experiment with those freezeable gel packs.


 
  
 Most electronic equipment comes with recommended operating temperature range, and the lower limit is usually 5C, to remove the risk of water vapour in the air condensing out, and causing short circuits inside the equipment.
  
 i don't think that the electronics inside the Mojo can be perfectly sealed from the outside atmosphere (I suspect there is a minute air gap around the balls when pressed) so the inside the Mojo case can never possess zero percent water vapour.
  
 So if you apply freezable gel packs to the external surface of the case, there will be a risk of the small amount of water vapour inside the case condensing on the internal surface of the case. I would never risk using those gel packs on my Mojo.


----------



## crossfire

miketlse said:


> If you mean the Mojo positioned flat, but raised off the desk by say four spacers (one at each corner), then I think that will be less effective than standing the Mojo on its side.
> 
> We are trying to cool the Mojo by using simple airflow to achieve cooling by *natural convection* - and to maximise that, we need to maximise the available surface area, and the ease with which air can naturally flow over that surface area.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the explanation. It should be in the faq or in page one.


----------



## onsionsi

miketlse said:


> Most electronic equipment comes with recommended operating temperature range, and the lower limit is usually 5C, to remove the risk of water vapour in the air condensing out, and causing short circuits inside the equipment.
> 
> i don't think that the electronics inside the Mojo can be perfectly sealed from the outside atmosphere (I suspect there is a minute air gap around the balls when pressed) so the inside the Mojo case can never possess zero percent water vapour.
> 
> So if you apply freezable gel packs to the external surface of the case, there will be a risk of the small amount of water vapour inside the case condensing on the internal surface of the case. I would never risk using those gel packs on my Mojo.


 
 Did you know the upper limit operating temperature for Mojo and DAVE?


----------



## Mython

onsionsi said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > Most electronic equipment comes with recommended operating temperature range, and the lower limit is usually 5C, to remove the risk of water vapour in the air condensing out, and causing short circuits inside the equipment.
> ...


 
  
  
 For Mojo, please see *post #3  > Battery & Charging > Mojo sometimes runs hot - is this OK?*


----------



## maxh22

mtoc said:


> Chinese dealer now officaily annouces: Mojo MK2 is here, surpasses the original one without consideration.
> 
> but I ain't no see nothing about this MK2 on HF, perhaps


 
 Mojo MK2? Chord recently changed their packaging for the Mojo (In a better way) but there are no sonic improvements in the updated Mojo package.


----------



## MarkF786

maxh22 said:


> Mojo MK2? Chord recently changed their packaging for the Mojo (In a better way) but there are no sonic improvements in the updated Mojo package.


 

 Without a doubt, people will start making claims that the MK1 sounds better, and the cost of a used MK1 will become more than a new MK2.  At least that's how it works in the world of guitar stomp boxes, even when the manufacture claims the circuits are the same.
  
 My Mojo is on the way.  I hope I get a MK1


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> mtoc said:
> 
> 
> > Chinese dealer now officaily annouces: Mojo MK2 is here, surpasses the original one without consideration.
> ...


 
  
_"Why won't JF tell us? Is it a secret?_" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://youtu.be/Fs0uXGImb2w?t=1h5m43s
  
  
  
 LOL - a new box does not, a new Mojo, make...


----------



## AndrewH13

mython said:


> LOL - a new box does not, a new Mojo, make...




Won't stop various rumours repeating for next month though


----------



## tretneo

I'm starting to think I've joined a community of loons here!!


----------



## Mython

tretneo said:


> I'm starting to think I've joined a community of loons here!!


 
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21270#post_12789450


----------



## Light - Man

tretneo said:


> I'm starting to think I've joined a community of *loons* here!!


 
 Don't knock it til you try it


----------



## tretneo

mython said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21270#post_12789450


 
  
 Haha, saw that the other day. Well stated.


----------



## Mython

https://youtu.be/Fs0uXGImb2w?t=1h36m24s


----------



## Soundizer

searchofsub said:


> delayeed said:
> 
> 
> > highlighting high sample rates over 192khz is just marketing. In a true blind test nobody can percieve difference between 96khz/192khz enough times in a row for it to not count as luck
> ...





Hello,

I am not sure how relevant this is but I thought I would share it based on a conversation I had with Chord today. 

I called Chord today and asked them what frequency bit rate should I use on the Apple iMac computer Audio Midi software. I play Apple Music streaming and playing via iTunes. 
The Chord engineer said I should make sure the bit rate in the Apple AudioMidi settings is at 44.1kHz which matches Apple Music source and iTunes Music Player. 
He was very adamant not to increase the bit rate higher than the audio source music and music player. 

The Chord engineer said that by default in some cases the Apple AudioMidi might be at a much higher rate when first connecting the Mojo and insisted that this should be reduced to match the Audio music source and Music player.


----------



## x RELIC x

soundizer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure how relevant this is but I thought I would share it based on a conversation I had with Chord today.
> 
> ...




Yes, this is bit perfect playback and has been discussed extensively in this thread. There is a great section in the third post of this thread where Rob Watts discusses the reasons why you should feed his DACs a bit perfect source,


----------



## Slaphead

tretneo said:


> I'm starting to think I've joined a community of loons here!!




You joined in 2011, have over 200 posts, and you're only just starting to think that.


----------



## AndrewH13

Think I've found my perfect iem for pairing with Mojo. Noble Katana, picked up at Canjam on Saturday, is fast, open, extended and attacking. Combined with the Mojo's truly musical signature, Muse, The Eagles, and Joe Bonamassa never sounded more exciting. Can imagine some poorly produced tracks being pushed over the edge, but can't imagine a portable stack setup bettering this lively sound.


----------



## jmills8

andrewh13 said:


> Think I've found my perfect iem for pairing with Mojo. Noble Katana, picked up at Canjam on Saturday, is fast, open, extended and attacking. Combined with the Mojo's truly musical signature, Muse, The Eagles, and Joe Bonamassa never sounded more exciting. Can imagine some poorly produced tracks being pushed over the edge, but can't imagine a portable stack setup bettering this lively sound.


 Mojo gives it a little more bottom ?


----------



## AndrewH13

jmills8 said:


> Mojo gives it a little more bottom ?


 
  
 Many would find that nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 More a touch of warmth, that say Mojo adds over Hugo.


----------



## tretneo

slaphead said:


> You joined in 2011, have over 200 posts, and you're only just starting to think that.


 
  
 They're on to me!!


----------



## SearchOfSub

Can someone tell me if Mojo upsamples all incoming signals to a higher sample rate. i.e 44.1 to 192 kHz etc?


----------



## Delayeed

searchofsub said:


> Can someone tell me if Mojo upsamples all incoming signals to a higher sample rate. i.e 44.1 to 192 kHz etc?


 
 yes: no


----------



## dan.gheorghe

I have tested Mojo as a standalone DAC in my speaker / headphone system and it sounds amazing. I am curious if anybody tested it against Schiit Yggdrasil. It's been a while since I've heard Yggy, but from what I remember I think Mojo could overall be better with stronger dynamics and dynamic range, better textures, details and less grain/cleaner sound.


----------



## SearchOfSub

delayeed said:


> yes: no





Why does "The ear:hifi mag" when interviewed Rob watts, Rob says mojo upsamples 2048 times all incoming sample rates..


----------



## rkt31

@dan.gheorghe, imho dac's true test is the full speaker system. I am not surprised if mojo even beats that sch**t for sq at about 1/6 th price and yet remains more versatile than that sch**t. still people who have already spent for that dac will find a reason or two to justify their purchase like that dac has better ergonomics for speaker system, has balanced out , has bigger box , looks mean business etc etc as compared to mojo. but at the end of the day imho sound quality matters. mojo is bound to perform better in dynamics because of ultra low impedance and better specs and it serves as a very high quality digital preamp too. feeding from mojo directly to a good power amp is another feature which is not possible with that dac. if you try a passive preamp with that dac, you lose on dynamics due to added output impedance of passive preamp. I have not tried mojo in my speaker system but using Hugo instead to a power amp directly and it sounds as transparent as it can be.


----------



## captblaze

rkt31 said:


> @dan.gheorghe, imho dac's true test is the full system. I am not surprised if mojo even beats that sch**t for sq at about 1/6 th price and yet remains more versatile that sch**t. still people who have already spent for that dac will find a reason or two to justify like that dac has better ergonomics for speaker system, has balanced out , has bigger box , looks mean business etc etc as compared to mojo. but at the end of day imho sound quality matters. mojo is bound to perform better in dynamics because of ultra low impedance and better specs and it serves as very high quality digital preamp too. feeding mojo directly to a good power amp is another feature which is not possible with that dac. if you try a passive preamp with that dac, you lose on dynamics due to added output impedance of passive preamp.


 
  
 you do realize that the company you so readily dog out has a $79 dac amp that for what it costs delivers a decent price vs. sq on its own, or are you trying to compare a desktop system with a portable one? if so, you are comparing apples and oranges


----------



## SearchOfSub

rkt31 said:


> @dan.gheorghe, imho dac's true test is the full speaker system. I am not surprised if mojo even beats that sch**t for sq at about 1/6 th price and yet remains more versatile than that sch**t. still people who have already spent for that dac will find a reason or two to justify their purchase like that dac has better ergonomics for speaker system, has balanced out , has bigger box , looks mean business etc etc as compared to mojo. but at the end of the day imho sound quality matters. mojo is bound to perform better in dynamics because of ultra low impedance and better specs and it serves as a very high quality digital preamp too. feeding from mojo directly to a good power amp is another feature which is not possible with that dac. if you try a passive preamp with that dac, you lose on dynamics due to added output impedance of passive preamp. I have not tried mojo in my speaker system but using Hugo instead to a power amp directly and it sounds as transparent as it can be.





You haven't heard real/true transparency/air the Hugo brings on your speaker setup until you directly connect speakers to Hugo for dac/amp. You can use two headphone Jacks the Hugo has to connect L/R speaksrs. You would need a custom made cable (got mine custom made from Kimbre cable) that allows speaker cables insertion on one end to headphone 1/4 plug on the other. Sound thins out a tiny bit, but the air and transparency is something that needs to be heard. Complete refinement,air,transparency. 100 percent audiophille sound.

Someone a few years back said it reminded him of Devialet 200 which is 10k with the above kind of setup but I thought it was better in terms of tone, transparency and air. With EA MicroOnes speaksrs (which is the giant killer of all time in bookshelf speakers) and the Hugo driving it as a dac/pre/amp. It was one of those set ups where you go to shows and hear different 200K setups/systems in many different rooms and only thought it sounded different, not any better. i.e Raidho room which was about 100K system including cables, amp etc only sounded different.(more dynamic system) But the above (hugo) setup had more air, tranparency, and refinement, still.


If you ever decide to go this route, just have speaker cables go under a rug and place the Hugo to your listening seat (I am guessing it's about 8FT like most setups). So the cables would go the opposite direction of the norm and hide it under the rug so it dosent look awkward to your friends/guests. This way you don't have get up to control volume. Happy listening!


----------



## Soundizer

I purchased the Chord Mojo as my desktop amp. The area i live in I would not carry a £400 Amp with me unless it has fingerprint scanning security, but even then some silly stupid thieves might try and take it. 

I chose the Mojo as my Desktop Dac/Amp. After much research I could not find anything else that sounds any where near as good (under £800) comparing to other desktop Dac/Amps. 

My Mojo set up is connected to charge the battery and I do not disconnect it. It is a new Battery technology that might even last 10plus years according to an interview with Chord. 

With over 40 dsp cores (more cores than a Intel Processor), coupled with the Innovative battery technology designed specifically for the Mojo it is an unbelievable price. 


Looking forward to the Bluetooth module so i can use it around my house (indoor/garden portable as my application).
I think the new modules could start appearing at the end of this year or early next year (1. iPhone Adapter, 2. Bluetooth module, 3. WIFI DLNA module).


----------



## rkt31

@SearchOfSub, I use Hugo with benchmark ahb2 power amp in low gain mode. in low gain mode the benchmark power amp has only 3x gain or so gain. for most of my listening i get enough volume with Hugo operating in 1.5v to 2 .5 v range. I doubt you would get any more transparent combo for the price. low gain offers advantage of keeping the distortion low as well as allowing the hugo to operate in high output range .


----------



## rkt31

@captblaze, imho mojo, hugo and Dave all are first of all dacs with variable output. due to chords unique design , consider headphone drive as a bonus . ( RCA and headphone out are connected to a common output inside these dacs ) basically by connecting a headphone to these dacs you are listening directly to the dac output. there is nothing like mojo is for headphone use only or Dave is for speaker only. size of mojo makes it suitable for portable use but believe me it is a very capable dac cum preamp too.


----------



## SearchOfSub

rkt31 said:


> @SearchOfSub, I use Hugo with benchmark ahb2 power amp in low gain mode. in low gain mode the benchmark power amp has only 3x gain or so gain. for most of my listening i get enough volume with Hugo operating in 1.5v to 2 .5 v range. I doubt you would get any more transparent combo for the price. low gain offers advantage of keeping the distortion low as well as allowing the hugo to operate in high output range .





I had a goldmund JOB 225 as an amp before selling that to use Hugo directly as dac/amp. It was pure class A and was known for transparency. However, even with a good transparent amp like that, when I took it out of the chain, it was night and day. It's your system, so I don't want to repeat, but maybe DIY some cables and try Hugo as dac/amp you won't regret it. My speakers are 86dB and it still drove them fine.


----------



## daberti

x relic x said:


> Yes, this is bit perfect playback and has been discussed extensively in this thread. There is a great section in the third post of this thread where Rob Watts discusses the reasons why you should feed his DACs a bit perfect source,


 

 While we're at it I'd like to talk about this a little more, with some constructively aimed remarks.
 At Chord they say that we have to feed Mojo with bitperfect juice and for me it did make perfect sense until -mostly with 44/16 sources- I experienced audible distortion and clipping.
 So I asked Rob if Mojo has some magic able to cope with TPL exceeding 0dBFS.
 He replied in this very thread that no Handling whatsoever is done on TPL. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/19515#post_12699231
  
 But Mojo upsamples at 2048fs and I experienced many instances of 44/16 sources showing +2dB TPL (and even more) even at 2fs.
 So my thinking is that possibly 2048fs upsampling will bring to surface every "hidden" intersample peak.
  
 With my CD sources and listening, in bitperfect mode, my thinking has been confirmed in audible way.
  
 So I had to say goodbye to bitperfect asset and to face the problem in either of the following ways:
  
 1)Offline re-encoding to 44/16 with ISP detection and proper addressing.
 2)On the fly ISP detection and proper addressing.
  
 On the chart the first method should give the best results, but I'm still testing. Above mentioned distortions/clipping have gone for sure in both cases.


----------



## Soundizer

If you wave the Chord Mojo can you hear a slight rattling noise inside, I can but only vert faintly. Is that normal? Maybe it is Optical input plastic flap that is rattling, not sure. 

Can anyone confirm please if they can hear rattling when waving or gently shaking. Thanks.


----------



## Light - Man

soundizer said:


> If you wave the Chord Mojo can you hear a slight rattling noise inside, I can but only vert faintly. Is that normal? Maybe it is Optical input plastic flap that is rattling, not sure.
> 
> Can anyone confirm please if they can hear rattling when waving or gently shaking. Thanks.


 
  
 Sorry Sir, but I don't have a mojo to test at the moment.
  
 So here is me waving back at you!
  

  
 Thinking of getting me a new Mojo ii with the go faster label and up-rated battery


----------



## captblaze

rkt31 said:


> @captblaze, imho mojo, hugo and Dave all are first of all dacs with variable output. due to chords unique design , consider headphone drive as a bonus . ( RCA and headphone out are connected to a common output inside these dacs ) basically by connecting a headphone to these dacs you are listening directly to the dac output. there is nothing like mojo is for headphone use only or Dave is for speaker only. size of mojo makes it suitable for portable use but believe me it is a very capable dac cum preamp too.


 

 ​I guess I should have prefaced my comment with I own Hugo, Mojo and Fulla. I understand your underlying premise, but considering how subjective a topic sound quality can be, I would think portables rank against portables in an overall sense. like wise with desktop and other large systems. so when you separate the wheat from the chaff, $ vs SQ takes on a different meaning according to my thinking.
  
 I have come to realize that each piece of gear I own and use regularly fits a specific purpose in regards to my listening objective. That doesn't mean I have no room for different things. I own many portable dac/amp combos from Fulla to JDS Labs C5 to Korg DS Dac 100m to Mojo to Hugo.
  
 each has its place in my line up depending on the sound I am interested in hearing in relation to the music I am sourcing to it and finally the transducers that are presenting it. whether it be from headphones or desktop or floor standing speakers.
  
 now it is time to get back to listening and give my fingers and brain a rest


----------



## Ripsnorter

Soundizer, the rattling sound is the buttons. Hold them gently and you can wave silently to your heart's content.


----------



## Soundizer

ripsnorter said:


> Soundizer, the rattling sound is the buttons. Hold them gently and you can wave silently to your heart's content.




Oh yes, that works. Thank you Ripsnorter.


----------



## maxh22

captblaze said:


> ​I guess I should have prefaced my comment with I own Hugo, Mojo and Fulla. I understand your underlying premise, but considering how subjective a topic sound quality can be, I would think portables rank against portables in an overall sense. like wise with desktop and other large systems. so when you separate the wheat from the chaff, $ vs SQ takes on a different meaning according to my thinking.
> 
> I have come to realize that each piece of gear I own and use regularly fits a specific purpose in regards to my listening objective. That doesn't mean I have no room for different things. I own many portable dac/amp combos from Fulla to JDS Labs C5 to Korg DS Dac 100m to Mojo to Hugo.
> 
> ...


 
 I own a Schiit Fulla as well. I find it musical and engaging (especially for the price) but it is an extremely noisy piece, even when attached to Schiit's own usb decrapifier.  Mojo in comparison is pitch black. Sometimes I like to go back and retest it just to hear what It can do.


----------



## rkt31

yesterday got my chord mojo back . I kept it somewhere during the transfer. when I was not having mojo I tried hqplayer to upsample and listen through the sound card of laptop. sound was much better than j river and foobar upsampler. so after getting mojo back I was curious as to how would an upsampled output of hqplayer sound through mojo. after trying so many filters and sample rates in hqplayer, I found foobar bit perfect output to mojo to be the cleanest as have been suggested by chord too ( don't use any resampler with mojo ). hqplayer upsampled output while good with sound card of laptop but with mojo the limitations of hqplayer become obvious. it added artificial detail which added grain to the sound (or vice versa). switching back to foobar in bit perfect mode sounded cleaner. surprisingly j river even in bit perfect mode ( no DSP and direct connection using asio) sounded harsh as compared to foobar. I don't know why foobar every time sounds better , may be it's lighter than j river or may be j river even in direct connection mode is performing some kind of processing .


----------



## rkt31

@captblaze, for me the criteria will be the sound quality. tomorrow if chord puts the mojo tech into a bigger box with some more RCA outputs and increases the price 3 times, I will not discard mojo just because it's difficult to use due to its size.


----------



## Mojo ideas

markf786 said:


> Without a doubt, people will start making claims that the MK1 sounds better, and the cost of a used MK1 will become more than a new MK2.  At least that's how it works in the world of guitar stomp boxes, even when the manufacture claims the circuits are the same.
> 
> My Mojo is on the way.  I hope I get a MK1


 There is no MK 2 version the product is no different the new packaging and product marking if for protecting out distributors.


----------



## audi0nick128

soundizer said:


> If you wave the Chord Mojo can you hear a slight rattling noise inside, I can but only vert faintly. Is that normal? Maybe it is Optical input plastic flap that is rattling, not sure.
> 
> Can anyone confirm please if they can hear rattling when waving or gently shaking. Thanks.




It's the free rolling balls bouncing against the case...


----------



## baglunch

Does anyone know whether upcoming Android phones (like the Note7) will have systemwide support for the Mojo, like iPhone do?


----------



## PhilW

baglunch said:


> Does anyone know whether upcoming Android phones (like the Note7) will have systemwide support for the Mojo, like iPhone do?


 not bit perfect no. Will be upsampled.


----------



## baglunch

philw said:


> not bit perfect no. Will be upsampled.




Hm, well if I can use it with YouTube, Amazon Prime music, etc. That'll at least be an improvement. I can still use USB Audio Player for bit perfect on my own files.


----------



## cyclops214

Just ordered the mojo from Massdrop I think there's three days left in the drop can't wait to get it.


----------



## bwcgrx

I've gone and done it, just bought a Mojo from Sonicelectronix.  Decided to pounce on it since they offer a package with their own 3 year warranty.
  
 $599 minus 5% with coupon code: SOUNDAUDIO248
  
 Makes my final delivered price $569.05 not too bad considering the included warranty and it is scheduled for delivery on Friday.
  
 Can't wait to get my mojo on and see if all the talk is real.


----------



## x RELIC x

cyclops214 said:


> Just ordered the mojo from Massdrop I think there's three days left in the drop can't wait to get it.




Not sure you'll get warranty with Massdrop as they are not sanctioned by Chord as a dealer.


----------



## cyclops214

x relic x said:


> Not sure you'll get warranty with Massdrop as they are not sanctioned by Chord as a dealer.


 
 Massdrop makes their deals with the manufacturer directly so it should not be a problem.


----------



## Mython

cyclops214 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure you'll get warranty with Massdrop as they are not sanctioned by Chord as a dealer.
> ...


 
  
 Nope - _not with Chord:_
  


mojo ideas said:


> brent75 said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw this. I'd love to know if this time around it's "in agreement/collaboration/endorsed by" Chord.
> ...


----------



## cyclops214

mython said:


> Nope - _not with Chord:_


 
 That sucks I guess I will cancel it then.


----------



## singleended58

rumina said:


> Chord Mojo docking station with a extra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where did you buy this docking station for Mojo? Any link would help.


----------



## captblaze

cyclops214 said:


> That sucks I guess I will cancel it then.


 

 here is right from TOS...
  
 Massdrop strives to provide accurate descriptions of products and services on the Massdrop Sites. Massdrop does not guarantee, however, that the descriptions are accurate, complete, reliable, current or error-free. If a product or service offered on the Massdrop Sites is not as described, your sole remedy is to return the item.


----------



## harpo1

x relic x said:


> Not sure you'll get warranty with Massdrop as they are not sanctioned by Chord as a dealer.


 
 Massdrop provides their own warranty.  They'll replace it with one from whomever their supplier is.  I went through this whole ordeal with my Littledot MKIV SE.


----------



## cyclops214

captblaze said:


> here is right from TOS...
> 
> Massdrop strives to provide accurate descriptions of products and services on the Massdrop Sites. Massdrop does not guarantee, however, that the descriptions are accurate, complete, reliable, current or error-free. If a product or service offered on the Massdrop Sites is not as described, your sole remedy is to return the item.


 
 I just canceled my order.


----------



## x RELIC x

singleended58 said:


> Where did you buy this docking station for Mojo? Any link would help.




He made it himself and provided the file for others to do the same.


----------



## x RELIC x

harpo1 said:


> Massdrop provides their own warranty.  They'll replace it with one from whomever their supplier is.  I went through this whole ordeal with my Littledot MKIV SE.




Of course each individual makes their own choice to proceed or not. I'm just providing info based on what Chord has said. Obviously Chord isn't their supplier.


----------



## harpo1

x relic x said:


> Of course each individual makes their own choice to proceed or not. I'm just providing info based on what Chord has said. Obviously Chord isn't their supplier.


 
 No doubt.  This is why every drop I'm interested in I contact MD and ask who is providing the warranty.


----------



## cyclops214

bwcgrx said:


> I've gone and done it, just bought a Mojo from Sonicelectronix.  Decided to pounce on it since they offer a package with their own 3 year warranty.
> 
> $599 minus 5% with coupon code: SOUNDAUDIO248
> 
> ...


 
 Canceled the massdrop and just ordered from the same site with the same coupon code it worked thanks unfortunately they charge tax for California other than that it's all good. And I will have it on Tuesday.


----------



## Ancipital

singleended58 said:


> Where did you buy this docking station for Mojo? Any link would help.


 
  
 You weren't paying attention there at the back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 "I *made *a docking station for the Mojo with a Raspberry Pi Zero in it"

  "You find all the infos and 3d files here"


----------



## Traveller

rkt31 said:


> ...I found foobar bit perfect output to mojo to be the cleanest as have been suggested by chord too ( don't use any resampler with mojo )...


 
 Although I doubt it has any SQ impact, what option do you use (and why) when running Foobar out to the Mojo; ASIO or WASAPI? If WASAPI,  Event or push?


----------



## singleended58

ancipital said:


> You weren't paying attention there at the back
> 
> "I *made* a docking station for the Mojo with a Raspberry Pi Zero in it"
> 
> ...




Sorry! Just looked at the pictures and too excited but did not pay attention it was "hand made!"


----------



## captblaze

traveller said:


> Although I doubt it has any SQ impact, what option do you use (and why) when running Foobar out to the Mojo; ASIO or WASAPI? If WASAPI,  Event or push?


 

 ​I go the asio route using the chord driver / windows 10


----------



## howdy

With everyone R&D'ing there own attachments is making me want to do the same but I'm anxiously waiting for Chord to put something out hopefully soon and at a reasonable price.


----------



## crossfire

I would pay for a mojo stand.


----------



## tretneo

crossfire said:


> I would pay for a mojo stand.


 
  
 Same here.


----------



## paruchuribros

cyclops214 said:


> Canceled the massdrop and just ordered from the same site with the same coupon code it worked thanks unfortunately they charge tax for California other than that it's all good. And I will have it on Tuesday.




The trick is you need to place at sonicelectronix order by phone. They do give 10% off. I got mine for 540 no tax for Texas.


----------



## Ampus

paruchuribros said:


> The trick is you need to place at sonicelectronix order by phone. They do give 10% off. I got mine for 540 no tax for Texas.




Look up candmhometheater.com and give him a call. You never know . He is a straight forward, honest guy. I dealt with other dealers (not just Chord products) before finally settling with him. His website is not updated yet but he is an authorized Chord dealer.


----------



## rkt31

traveller said:


> Although I doubt it has any SQ impact, what option do you use (and why) when running Foobar out to the Mojo; ASIO or WASAPI? If WASAPI,  Event or push?


 
 i found asio route to be the cleanest. if i remember correctly wasapi does not bypass the windows sound mixer completely . using asio you can even disable mojo as a device and still use mojo as asio is like a direct connection between mojo and foobar bypassing everything . imho even applications like fidelizer are also redundant if you use asio.


----------



## RugbyPlayer

Does anyone know if theres a store in NYC or Washington DC that has this in store? BH doesnt seem to carry it


----------



## Mojo ideas

ha





cyclops214 said:


> Massdrop makes their deals with the manufacturer directly so it should not be a problem.


 No that is not correct they have managed to persuade a retailer from some where to sell them a few units. Although we do respect their business model as it quite cheeky really. They are opertunisitic and damage an existing network of retailers and distributors that are promoting and selling our units. I'm sorry but as they are not an authorised retailer therefore unfortunately we cannot honour any warrentee on units sold by them as they are out of region. John Franks founder Chord Electronics


----------



## x RELIC x

rugbyplayer said:


> Does anyone know if theres a store in NYC or Washington DC that has this in store? BH doesnt seem to carry it




Just what I found with a quick 'Chord Mojo NYC' Google search:

http://audio46.com/shop/chord-mojo-portable-headphone-dacamplifier/

https://shoplastmile.com/audio46-ny-manhattan/all/chord-mojo-portable-headphone-dacamplifier-m031680/


----------



## Traveller

Originally Posted by *captblaze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Although I doubt it has any SQ impact, what option do you use (and why) when running Foobar out to the Mojo; ASIO or WASAPI? If WASAPI,  Event or push?
> ...


 
   





rkt31 said:


> i found asio route to be the cleanest. if i remember correctly wasapi does not bypass the windows sound mixer completely . using asio you can even disable mojo as a device and still use mojo as asio is like a direct connection between mojo and foobar bypassing everything . imho even applications like fidelizer are also redundant if you use asio.


 
  
 Thanks for the feedback, gents!
  
 Actually, I did "sense" some difference in signature but I thought I was_ imagining it_. Perhaps you are onto something - regarding WASAPI... but (unfortunately?) I prefer WSAPI's "rendition" over ASIO... which is not good... given that WASAPI may very well be "colored"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Also interesting is that WASAPI lets you choose *bit-depth* and given that we are after "bit-perfect" transmission I don't like having a choice... imo it should be automatic, based on the source's bit-depth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As far as _disabling_ the DAC... perhaps, but I would not recommend uninstalling it...


----------



## asheesh

Hi friends
Just got a X5 2nd Gen and I'm unable to connect it to my Chord Mojo using either Fiio L16,L17 or L21 cables can any one pl suggest what I'm doing wrong.
Regards


----------



## Dobrescu George

asheesh said:


> Hi friends
> Just got a X5 2nd Gen and I'm unable to connect it to my Chord Mojo using either Fiio L16,L17 or L21 cables can any one pl suggest what I'm doing wrong.
> Regards


 
  
 X5ii came with a cable in it's box that is using the line out. 
  
 That cable should end in single RCA and from there you need a connector that transforms it to mojo compatible RCA. I'm not sure if the type of RCA-RCA that you need is on the list of cables you tried so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seems like you either need an RCA to mojo's coax or you need a custom X5ii -> mojo cable.


----------



## cyclops214

mojo ideas said:


> ha
> No that is not correct they have managed to persuade a retailer from some where to sell them a few units. Although we do respect their business model as it quite cheeky really. They are opertunisitic and damage an existing network of retailers and distributors that are promoting and selling our units. I'm sorry but as they are not an authorised retailer therefore unfortunately we cannot honour any warrentee on units sold by them as they are out of region. John Franks founder Chord Electronics


 
 Thank you for the clarification I ended up canceling the massdrop order and went with a reputable dealer.


----------



## bixby

traveller said:


> Although I doubt it has any SQ impact, what option do you use (and why) when running Foobar out to the Mojo; ASIO or WASAPI? If WASAPI,  Event or push?


 

 wasapi event sounds best for me


----------



## appabahn

You could check Amazon. They act as a conduit through which authorized dealers can sell through. Purchased FCL8S thru Amazon from LMUE and Mojo thru Amazon from The Cable Company in Pennsylvania.


----------



## EagleWings

asheesh said:


> Hi friends
> Just got a X5 2nd Gen and I'm unable to connect it to my Chord Mojo using either Fiio L16,L17 or L21 cables can any one pl suggest what I'm doing wrong.
> Regards


 
  
 You won't be able to because X5ii does not use a regular co-ax port. Check 3rd post of the thread for what kind of cable you need, and there are a few links from where you can order yours.


----------



## bixby

appabahn said:


> You could check Amazon. They act as a conduit through which authorized dealers can sell through. Purchased FCL8S thru Amazon from LMUE and Mojo thru Amazon from The Cable Company in Pennsylvania.


 

 to clarify further: Amazon also allows anyone to sell on their site including Gray Market and unauthorized dealers.  Just because it being sold by a third party on Amazon does not make it from a legitimately authorized dealer.


----------



## betula

traveller said:


> Although I doubt it has any SQ impact, what option do you use (and why) when running Foobar out to the Mojo; ASIO or WASAPI? If WASAPI,  Event or push?


 

 I think, there is no difference between ASIO and WASAPI in sound quality. ASIO was collapsing a few times for me, so I changed for WASAPI, which seems to be more stable (No issues at all).
 People tend to suggest 'event' over 'push', but I have to admit, I do not know what the difference is between them.


----------



## appabahn

bixby said:


> to clarify further: Amazon also allows anyone to sell on their site including Gray Market and unauthorized dealers.  Just because it being sold by a third party on Amazon does not make it from a legitimately authorized dealer.
> [/quote
> 
> Correct, but you see the vendor you are getting it from and you could verify them being an authorized dealer before placing the order.


----------



## brent75

My music listening situations are pretty well defined. At work I simply stream as background through my Adam F5 monitors. At the gym + mowing I use my Westone W30 IEMs + Dragonfly Red. When walking the dogs I use Sine + Cipher. I wouldn’t categorize any of those situations as “critical listening” as I’m always doing something else, so the solutions I’ve found are perfecto and I have no interest in changing.
  
 The one exception (and the closest to critical listening) is when I decide to don the headphones and listen at home. Those are my Hifiman HE400s and currently the DFR. The reason I love that combo is convenience as much as anything. Why? Because my “listening station” consists of me plopping on the couch and playing from my laptop. I’m nowhere near a power outlet (and even if I was, it would be too much of a hassle to drag the cord and plug everything in). That’s why the DFR has been great: I don’t have to plug it into the wall, and I don’t have to remember to charge.
  
_My question is: would something like Mojo ever be similar in that it could simply be powered by laptops via USB (so I don't have to plug into the wall and I don't have to worry about the battery level)…or are the performance/hardware/etc demands just so great that the only choices will always be AC adapter or rechargeable battery?_


----------



## franzdom

I don't have a Mojo yet but I believe it can be powered full time with a laptop/USB cable.


----------



## betula

franzdom said:


> I don't have a Mojo yet but I believe it can be powered full time with a laptop/USB cable.


 

 If you mean, if it is ok to have Mojo left on charge 24/7, than the answer is yes.


----------



## tretneo

betula said:


> If you mean, if it is ok to have Mojo left on charge 24/7, than the answer is yes.


 
  
 I do, no problems here.


----------



## Muataz

Yes, upsample everything beyond any known number


----------



## Traveller

brent75 said:


> ... Because my “listening station” consists of me plopping on the couch and playing from my laptop. I’m nowhere near a power outlet (and even if I was, it would be too much of a hassle to drag the cord and plug everything in). That’s why the DFR has been great: I don’t have to plug it into the wall, and I don’t have to remember to charge. _My question is: would something like Mojo ever be similar in that it could simply be powered by laptops via USB (so I don't have to plug into the wall and I don't have to worry about the battery level)…or are the performance/hardware/etc demands just so great that the only choices will always be AC adapter or rechargeable battery?_


 
 Let's see if I get you; you want a version of Mojo that sounds like Mojo, powers any headphone/IEM/etc. like the Mojo can but is happily powered by the USB-source device (laptop)?
  
 So the guys above already stated it is possible to charge and play at the same time. But... the Mojo is like any current Smartphone and will (try to) draw 1amp* from the source. That's necessary to charge Mojo's battery in a reasonable amount of time (6hrs...)*. The DFR on the other hand "consumes" 40mW on average. Not that the Mojo needs much more (35mW for 600ohms, 750mW for 8 ohms), so yeah, Chord Electronics could remove the battery - or offer a "bypass" option (like my Headroom Bithead). However "post three" of this thread for sure discusses the benefits of powering the DAC & co. directly from the battery for much better SQ.
  
 I believe the designers had two key goals - _"best SQ possible in a portable DAC"_. AQ on the other hand went for _"most portable device with best possible SQ considering"_.
_These are my words based on my assumptions and *not* quoted from the designers._
  





  
_*Charging status assuming you start with the Mojo fully charged and connect both USB ports to a laptop would be closer to the 0.3Amps than the 1amp I stated above. So maybe one could "power" a fully-charged Mojo with a laptop (without obliterating the Laptop's own charge within hours...)_


----------



## miketlse

traveller said:


> Let's see if I get you; you want a version of Mojo that sounds like Mojo, powers any headphone/IEM/etc. like the Mojo can but is happily powered by the USB-source device (laptop)?
> 
> So the guys above already stated it is possible to charge and play at the same time. But... the Mojo is like any current Smartphone and will (try to) draw 1amp* from the source. That's necessary to charge Mojo's battery in a reasonable amount of time (6hrs...)*. The DFR on the other hand "consumes" 40mW on average. Not that the Mojo needs much more (35mW for 600ohms, 750mW for 8 ohms), so yeah, Chord Electronics could remove the battery - or offer a "bypass" option (like my Headroom Bithead). However "post three" of this thread for sure discusses the benefits of powering the DAC & co. directly from the battery for much better SQ.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The mojo has the two USB sockets:
  

One socket is used for charging using the 5V connector in the USB plug
the other socket is used solely for the music data signal, and the 5V connector is not used. This has the key benefit of separating the potential power supply 'noise' from the music data signal.
  
 The AQ on the other hand, uses the same USB socket to carry both the music data signal, and the 5V power supply. Consequently there is a risk of the music data signal, becoming contaminated with power supply 'noise'.
  
 You pays your money, and you makes your choice which of the two options that you prefer.


----------



## Traveller

miketlse said:


> The mojo has the two USB sockets:
> 
> One socket is used for charging using the 5V connector in the USB plug
> the other socket is used solely for the music data signal, and the 5V connector is not used. This has the key benefit of separating the potential power supply 'noise' from the music data signal.
> ...


 
 That is an awesome point indeed - thank you for making it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But just so it's clear for @brent75 , even though Chord separates the power and audio inputs, the power input is still exclusively used to charge the battery and not to power the DAC. AQ's DFR has no battery and thus powers its DAC directly from the source...
  
  
 EDIT: But your point also points out the difference between the Mojo and my bitHead; BitHead has a selectable power source but only one input USB port so pwr and audio signal are sent down the same cable


----------



## miketlse

traveller said:


> That is an awesome point indeed - thank you for making it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I suspect that most DACs that use ASICs, use the one input USB socket approach, and so the DAC processing becomes more complicated, by the need to try and remove any residual power supply noise.
  
 Rob Watts prefers to use the two separate USB sockets, and to prevent the power supply noise being an issue in the first place.
 This does have the additional benefit that the Mojo can be charging through one socket, at the same time as decoding/playing a music signal received through the other socket.


----------



## brent75

Thanks guys. I definitely understand the concept of 2 USB ports -- one for charging/one for music. My point is, I don't WANT to charge while I'm listening to music as I'm nowhere near a wall outlet. Are you suggesting that it's possible to run 2 USB cables from my laptop into the Mojo, so I can charge (or at least maintain charge) and listen at the same time? That might be ugly...but I'm not trying to impress anyone with aesthetics when I'm listening on my couch.


----------



## Mojo ideas

traveller said:


> Let's see if I get you; you want a version of Mojo that sounds like Mojo, powers any headphone/IEM/etc. like the Mojo can but is happily powered by the USB-source device (laptop)?
> 
> So the guys above already stated it is possible to charge and play at the same time. But... the Mojo is like any current Smartphone and will (try to) draw 1amp* from the source. That's necessary to charge Mojo's battery in a reasonable amount of time (6hrs...)*. The DFR on the other hand "consumes" 40mW on average. Not that the Mojo needs much more (35mW for 600ohms, 750mW for 8 ohms), so yeah, Chord Electronics could remove the battery - or offer a "bypass" option (like my Headroom Bithead). However "post three" of this thread for sure discusses the benefits of powering the DAC & co. directly from the battery for much better SQ.
> 
> ...


 I think you have not counted for the power consumption of the Mojo's own processing circuitry as we've said Mojo has many times ( hundreds of times) the processing power of other Dacs. There is a cost in power usage for that processing so it would not be possible to remove the battery and still retain a comparable performance to that we currently enjoy.


----------



## Mython

brent75 said:


> Thanks guys. I definitely understand the concept of 2 USB ports -- one for charging/one for music. My point is, I don't WANT to charge while I'm listening to music as I'm nowhere near a wall outlet. Are you suggesting that it's possible to run 2 USB cables from my laptop into the Mojo, so I can charge (or at least maintain charge) and listen at the same time? That might be ugly...but I'm not trying to impress anyone with aesthetics when I'm listening on my couch.


 
  
  
 That would depend on the current delivery of your laptops USB ports - if they can't supply 1 amp or more, then Mojo would not draw any charge from the laptop.


----------



## Soundizer

brent75 said:


> Thanks guys. I definitely understand the concept of 2 USB ports -- one for charging/one for music. My point is, I don't WANT to charge while I'm listening to music as I'm nowhere near a wall outlet. Are you suggesting that it's possible to run 2 USB cables from my laptop into the Mojo, so I can charge (or at least maintain charge) and listen at the same time? That might be ugly...but I'm not trying to impress anyone with aesthetics when I'm listening on my couch.




Yes you can do that which is what i do. Both USB's connected to a Computer, one for charging and the other for Data.


----------



## Mython

From post #3, *Battery & Charging* section:
  
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mojo ideas said:
> ...


----------



## brent75

Not entirely sure what my output is -- I have a MacBook Air. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

brent75 said:


> Not entirely sure what my output is -- I have a MacBook Air. I'll have to look it up.




Works for me on a MacBook Pro


----------



## Traveller

mojo ideas said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > ...The DFR on the other hand "consumes" 40mW on average. Not that the Mojo needs much more (35mW for 600ohms, 750mW for 8 ohms), so yeah, Chord Electronics could remove the battery - or offer a "bypass" option...
> ...


 
 John, thank you for you feedback, sir! Of course it is understood that the Mojo does a lot more number-crunching than an off-the-shelf DAC. The values I listed above are thus just what Mojo can deliver to the headphone jack(s).
 Having said that... and taking into account the original poster's goal _(to enjoy the Mojo without Mojo or laptop being plugged into the mains)_ I suggested that based on Mojo's trickle-charge consumption _(once the battery is more or less fully charged) _would most likely not demand the entire ~1Amp, normally consumed when charging an empty battery.
  
 But the best bet is to put it all to the test. Unfortunately it's 2 A.M. here and I can't do a full test _(say, 3hrs of listening)_, but I can at least see what Mojo is initially requesting current-wise, while in use. So I hooked up both USB ports to my laptop (power and audio), cranked up the Mojo and Foobar and I am playing music at a normal listening level, feeding my 100ohm Etymotic ER-4S. Here is the approx. constant consumption rate:
  





  
 It is entirely possible this value will increase as time goes by but 30mins into the session and I still read the same 0.12Amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@Rob Watts, you're up to bat...


----------



## howdy

Was there any schematics for the Mojo "extenders"? I briefly looked.


----------



## Deftone

singleended58 said:


> Where did you buy this docking station for Mojo? Any link would help.


 
  
 he explains in his post that he made it lol


----------



## Arpiben

miketlse said:


> The mojo has the two USB sockets:
> 
> 
> One socket is used for charging using the 5V connector in the USB plug
> ...



Hi miketlse & Traveller
For sake of accuracy I would like to add that despite the fact that USB Audio port is not used for charging there is indeed +5V reaching its port due to USB protocol. Therefore Audio is not completely isolated from +5V...
Cheers.


----------



## fiaharde

Hi everyone! I'm new here and was not able to read all 1428 pages. So, I apologies if my question was answered already many times, but I could not find what I'm looking for. 
  
 I have Fostex TH900 mk2 earphones which I currently use with Macbook pro (Audirvana plus) and Fiio E17 Alpen. I'm now looking to upgrade my DAC/Amp and was thinking about Oppo HA1 or Fostex HP-A8, when I came across this liitle *Mojo*. 
 So, my question  - How good is Mojo with TH900 and how good or bad it comparing to above mentioned HA1 and A8. I'm not going to use it as a portable amp, I only need this for my Mac sitting at my home on sofa.


----------



## SearchOfSub

fiaharde said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and was not able to read all 1428 pages. So, I apologies if my question was answered already many times, but I could not find what I'm looking for.
> 
> I have Fostex TH900 mk2 earphones which I currently use with Macbook pro (Audirvana plus) and Fiio E17 Alpen. I'm now looking to upgrade my DAC/Amp and was thinking about Oppo HA1 or Fostex HP-A8, when I came across this liitle *Mojo*.
> So, my question  - How good is Mojo with TH900 and how good or bad it comparing to above mentioned HA1 and A8. I'm not going to use it as a portable amp, I only need this for my Mac sitting at my home on sofa.





Edit: nevermind.


----------



## audi0nick128

arpiben said:


> Hi miketlse & Traveller
> For sake of accuracy I would like to add that despite the fact that USB Audio port is not used for charging there is indeed +5V reaching its port due to USB protocol. Therefore Audio is not completely isolated from +5V...
> Cheers.




Hey Arpiben 
Does that mean that Mojo needs the 5v connection to make a handshake for data transfer? 
Was thinking about a USB cable with separate power line, that can also be unplugged... Does this make sense at all? 

CHEERS


----------



## Arpiben

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey Arpiben
> Does that mean that Mojo needs the 5v connection to make a handshake for data transfer?
> Was thinking about a USB cable with separate power line, that can also be unplugged... Does this make sense at all?
> 
> CHEERS


 
  
 In order to USB's enumeration process initiates you need the +5V; once done you can remove the +5V.
 It may make sense to have a DIY USB cable with separate power line provided that Mojo is working on battery.
 I didn't try it myself yet (sacrifice an old cable) in order to know if it will bring any significative SQ improvement.
 Cheers.


----------



## audi0nick128

arpiben said:


> In order to USB's enumeration process initiates you need the +5V; once done you can remove the +5V.
> It may make sense to have a DIY USB cable with separate power line provided that Mojo is working on battery.
> I didn't try it myself yet (sacrifice an old cable) in order to know if it will bring any significative SQ improvement.
> Cheers.




Thanks for the clarification... Might try this soon, will report back. 
Cheers


----------



## Traveller

traveller said:


> But the best bet is to put it all to the test. Unfortunately it's 2 A.M. here and I can't do a full test _(say, 3hrs of listening)_, but I can at least see what Mojo is initially requesting current-wise, while in use. So I hooked up both USB ports to my laptop (power and audio), cranked up the Mojo and Foobar and I am playing music at a normal listening level, feeding my 100ohm Etymotic ER-4S. Here is the approx. constant consumption rate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 ...change of plans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I simply left the Mojo / Foobar running all night and ~7hrs later we have the same values 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
 I recorded +14°C over ambient after 1hr as well as after the 7hrs, so temps are constant. Once I turned it off & unplugged it completely (and gave it a 5min "rest"), I switched it back on and was pleased to see that the Pwr LED was *blue*... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So here's the real difference, @brent75  between Mojo and DRF:




  
 And I'm sure someone with a bit of EE background ( @Arpiben ) can clarify the consumption impact on a typical laptop battery for EE-impaired guys like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but even I can determine a few things:
 1. Mojo draws 0.12A while the DRF is more economical at 0.04A.
 2. Running Mojo for 7hrs cost my laptop ~ 800mAh / 4Wh...
  
 Well, it looks to me like even Mojo is economical enough (... me thinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  my HP Spectre x360 comes with a "56 WHr" (~ 5000mAh?) battery and I can get ~5hrs+ out of it. That's w/o the Mojo charging off of it. So I'm not sure we're allowed to apply simple math to power usage but IFF... 56Whr - 4WHr = 52WHr left for my other laptop duties, so I think I could live with that as it should still come close to the 5hrs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 ~~~~
  


arpiben said:


> For sake of accuracy I would like to add that despite the fact that USB Audio port is not used for charging there is indeed +5V reaching its port due to USB protocol. Therefore Audio is not completely isolated from +5V...


 


arpiben said:


> In order to USB's enumeration process initiates you need the +5V; once done you can remove the +5V...


 
  
 Alors, c'est très intéressant... but also unfortunate for us (audiophiles) as we could do without it...


----------



## gikigill

Joining the Mojo team, looking forward to my first FPGA based dac after a Femto DS and R2R.


----------



## Rob Watts

Mojo needs the +5v on the USB VBUS wire permanently; I use this wire simply to tell the FPGA to select the USB as an input, then to shut down power to the OPT receiver and coax SPDIF interface chip.
  
 The wire is just used to sense, and is very heavily filtered; there is no way RF noise from this line can affect Mojo, so don't worry about it.
  
 Rob


----------



## audi0nick128

rob watts said:


> Mojo needs the +5v on the USB VBUS wire permanently; I use this wire simply to tell the FPGA to select the USB as an input, then to shut down power to the OPT receiver and coax SPDIF interface chip.
> 
> The wire is just used to sense, and is very heavily filtered; there is no way RF noise from this line can affect Mojo, so don't worry about it.
> 
> Rob




Thanks for clarifying the clarification  

CHEERS


----------



## Traveller

rob watts said:


> Mojo needs the +5v on the USB VBUS wire permanently; I use this wire simply to tell the FPGA to select the USB as an input, then to shut down power to the OPT receiver and coax SPDIF interface chip.
> 
> The wire is just used to sense, and is very heavily filtered; there is no way RF noise from this line can affect Mojo, so don't worry about it.
> 
> Rob


 

@gikigill that's the kind of feedbck / transparency you can expect here from the lads at Chord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome aboard, M8!


----------



## jmills8

traveller said:


> @gikigill
> that's the kind of feedbck / transparency you can expect here from the lads at Chord
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, M8!


 "mate1
meɪt/Submit
noun
1.
the sexual partner of a bird or other animal.
"a male bird sings to court a mate"
2.
a fellow member or joint occupant of a specified thing.
"his table-mates"
synonyms: partner, husband, wife, spouse, lover, live-in lover, amour, significant other, inamorato, inamorata, companion."


----------



## Traveller

jmills8 said:


> "mate1 meɪt/Submit noun
> 1.
> the sexual partner of a bird or other animal.
> "a male bird sings to court a mate"
> ...


 





 3. http://www.koalanet.com.au/australian-slang.html


----------



## Light - Man

traveller said:


> @gikigill that's the kind of feedbck / transparency you can expect here from the lads at Chord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  
 You Guys/M8's are going to get me into trouble!!!


----------



## gikigill

It's actually good to see the design and engineering team reply instead of a sales guy. Definitely tilted me towards the Mojo and inspires confidence and good discussion.

I remember being on the phone with Dan when the original Maddog was launched and it was good to chat with him. He was getting his car washed and ended up buying multiple items due to Dan's input.

Might be looking at Dave for a electrostatic speaker setup......


----------



## GreenBow

brent75 said:


> My music listening situations are pretty well defined. At work I simply stream as background through my Adam F5 monitors. At the gym + mowing I use my Westone W30 IEMs + Dragonfly Red. When walking the dogs I use Sine + Cipher. I wouldn’t categorize any of those situations as “critical listening” as I’m always doing something else, so the solutions I’ve found are perfecto and I have no interest in changing.
> 
> The one exception (and the closest to critical listening) is when I decide to don the headphones and listen at home. Those are my Hifiman HE400s and currently the DFR. The reason I love that combo is convenience as much as anything. Why? Because my “listening station” consists of me plopping on the couch and playing from my laptop. I’m nowhere near a power outlet (and even if I was, it would be too much of a hassle to drag the cord and plug everything in). That’s why the DFR has been great: I don’t have to plug it into the wall, and I don’t have to remember to charge.
> 
> _My question is: would something like Mojo ever be similar in that it could simply be powered by laptops via USB (so I don't have to plug into the wall and I don't have to worry about the battery level)…or are the performance/hardware/etc demands just so great that the only choices will always be AC adapter or rechargeable battery?_


 
  
 As said the Mojo really wants a minimum of 1A on its charging circuit. I think USB 3.0 supplies 1A, but I didn't check that.
  
 Or you could try able that feeds two USB ports into one micro-USB. Thus combining 2 x 0.5A, from two USB 2.0 ports. Then you'd need a third USB port for audio data of course.


----------



## Arpiben

rob watts said:


> Mojo needs the +5v on the USB VBUS wire permanently; I use this wire simply to tell the FPGA to select the USB as an input, then to shut down power to the OPT receiver and coax SPDIF interface chip.
> 
> The wire is just used to sense, and is very heavily filtered; there is no way RF noise from this line can affect Mojo, so don't worry about it.
> 
> Rob



Thanks for this very informative post.
1. It confirms the possibility to act on +5V VBUS wire to select/unselect Mojo's USB port in a desktop usage.
2. It explains why consumption is slightly lower when USB Audio is plugged.

Regards.


----------



## fuhransahis

Not sure if this specific solution has been posted but I got the Mojo about a month ago, using my S7 Edge phone as a source along with a 7cm OTG cable (http://www.ebay.com/itm/291627246005), and was getting frequent noise problems, I almost returned it, as airplane mode is not a viable solution, nor was I going to buy a separate DAP to stack with my Mojo and then carry my phone as well.

My best shot was this cable from Lavricables (http://m.ebay.com/itm/182092841149?_trksid=p2056016.l4276&_mwBanner=1), and as hesitant as I was to pay $75 for a cable, lo and behold it worked! No noise, crystal clear sound, compact solution (I considered ferrite chokes but then I'd have to get a longer cable and there goes the portability I wanted).

Can't recommend it enough if you're suffering from noise issues.


----------



## Rob Watts

arpiben said:


> Thanks for this very informative post.
> 1. It confirms the possibility to act on +5V VBUS wire to select/unselect Mojo's USB port in a desktop usage.
> 2. It explains why consumption is slightly lower when USB Audio is plugged.
> 
> Regards.


 
 Actually optical is the lowest power - the USB decoder chip is about 1/3 W and is turned off when VBUS is low.
  
 Rob


----------



## 9bphillips

I am fairly new to the audiophile world and need some advice if someone could help me out. I have a pair of westone um pro 20 and was wondering if i would get any improvement from the chord mojo? I have heard that um pro 20 didnt need a dac but bever thought to ask if i did have one would i hear improvement. Thx in advance!


----------



## Zachik

mython said:


> Your best option is probably the Dyson cable _(linked in post #3)_, especially as you can discuss, with the maker, exactly how you'd like it tailored to your specific needs.


 
  
@Mython and all - I have contacted Jeffrey from Dyson, got a quote and invoice which I have paid immediately (Aug. 3), but still have not heard back from!
 I have tried pinging Jeffrey every 3-4 days in the last 2 weeks, but total radio silence  
  
 At this point - I am not sure what seems to be the problem. I would highly recommend to remove (for now) the link and info on Dyson...
 I will keep everyone posted if and when I hear back from Dyson. At some point - I will dispute the charge, but for now - still giving Jeffrey the benefit of the doubt.
 It sounds like a very small business, and there could be a reasonable explanation.  Fingers still crossed to get my X3II to Mojo cable...


----------



## Mython

I'm sorry to hear things aren't going smoothly with your Dyson cable transaction.
  
 I have zero affiliation with the individual or the company, but I can honestly say you are the first person I have heard of, having any (potentially) negative experience with them.
  
 I will place a temporary warning in post #3, but not actually remove it, at this stage, since there may be a legitimate reason for your situation.
  
  
 All the best with your transaction, and please let us know what eventually happens.


----------



## EagleWings

Just checked on eBay, he is no longer registered on eBay either.


----------



## Starcruncher

I am really glad that the 3rd post was not removed as contemplated earlier. I stay up to date on this thread, but that meticulous guide is still a great help. Stellar stuff.


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> Just checked on eBay, he is no longer registered on eBay either.


 
  
  
 OK, thankyou - that does cast a different light on the situation. In that case, the product link is now null & void, so I _will_ go ahead and remove the Dyson info from post #3
  
  
 Zachik, I hope you still get your cable or your money back.


----------



## Mython

Hmmm.... before deleting it, I just tried the homepage https://www.dysonaudio.com/ and it's still live...


----------



## EagleWings

For all we know, the guy could be having an emergency. The last many feedback for his eBay store has been all negative with buyers claiming that they never heard back from him. I am guessing that eBay might have tried contacting him and must have suspended his store when they did not hear back from him. Regardless, I am going to remove all the links or reference to his store from all my posts.


----------



## Mython

I've removed the dead eBay link, and placed 3 very clear warnings in post #3.
  
 Because his homepage is still live, I'm trying to be fair to him, by not deleting the info altogether, until we know what the reason for his silence actually is.


----------



## Mython

As ever, I'll watch the thread carefully for any further news on the matter, and in the meantime, will warn anyone asking about co-ax cables for Mojo


----------



## captblaze

eaglewings said:


> For all we know, the guy could be having an emergency. The last many feedback for his eBay store has been all negative with buyers claiming that they never heard back from him. I am guessing that eBay might have tried contacting him and must have suspended his store when they did not hear back from him. Regardless, I am going to remove all the links or reference to his store from all my posts.


 

 ​I am one of his last customers on eBay ( I can prove it if need be). I ordered a 75 ohm Fiio X5ii to mojo cable... he did eventually ship it, but not before I sent him a message asking where it was after weeks of waiting. the response I got was it was a 1 man operation and sometimes things get forgotten. Good cable maker - yes. Good businessman - you decide


----------



## howdy

I just bought and received a cable from him just a few weeks ago and he upgraded the plugs at no charge. Hopefully everything is ok with him.


----------



## EagleWings

Apparently the upcoming Shanling M1 can do digital out through USB-C and it is tiny. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd


----------



## masterpfa

deltronzero said:


> Nice, finally found a great USB Type C to Micro cable.  Nexus 6P working perfect with the Mojo =)


 
 Hi are you running Android N or are you using Android Marshmallow on you 6P?


----------



## tkteo

captblaze said:


> ​I am one of his last customers on eBay ( I can prove it if need be). I ordered a 75 ohm Fiio X5ii to mojo cable... he did eventually ship it, but not before I sent him a message asking where it was after weeks of waiting. the response I got was it was a 1 man operation and sometimes things get forgotten. Good cable maker - yes. Good businessman - you decide


 
  
 yeah, shipping time was longer than I would wish for, but I don't know of anyone else who does right-angled X7/X5II TRRS plug to Mojo TS plug cables.
  
 If you guys came across others, be sure to share the word yah


----------



## fiaharde

fiaharde said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and was not able to read all 1428 pages. So, I apologies if my question was answered already many times, but I could not find what I'm looking for.
> 
> I have Fostex TH900 mk2 earphones which I currently use with Macbook pro (Audirvana plus) and Fiio E17 Alpen. I'm now looking to upgrade my DAC/Amp and was thinking about Oppo HA1 or Fostex HP-A8, when I came across this liitle *Mojo*.
> So, my question  - How good is Mojo with TH900 and how good or bad it comparing to above mentioned HA1 and A8. I'm not going to use it as a portable amp, I only need this for my Mac sitting at my home on sofa.


 
 No help at all on this?


----------



## Zachik

mython said:


> As ever, I'll watch the thread carefully for any further news on the matter, and in the meantime, will warn anyone asking about co-ax cables for Mojo


 
  
 Thanks @Mython  - I will update the thread either way.  Still hopeful Jeffrey got caught in work and he is doing well.
 From the e-mail correspondences before the actual invoice / payment - he seems like a good guy.
  
 Zachi.


----------



## EagleWings

tkteo said:


> yeah, shipping time was longer than I would wish for, but I don't know of anyone else who does right-angled X7/X5II TRRS plug to Mojo TS plug cables.
> 
> If you guys came across others, be sure to share the word yah




I believe MoonAudio offers right angle version. My problem is, they are too expensive.

And if you are located in Malaysia, Uranus cable (a seller on lelong.my) seems to offer right angle version on special requests.


----------



## tkteo

eaglewings said:


> I believe MoonAudio offers right angle version. My problem is, they are too expensive.
> 
> And if you are located in Malaysia, Uranus cable (a seller on lelong.my) seems to offer right angle version on special requests.


 
 Ditto. The price!
  
 There is this by Custom Cable, now Audio Sanctuary UK, but not in right-angled plug.
 http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html


----------



## x RELIC x

fiaharde said:


> No help at all on this?




I recently sold my HA-1 that I purchased when it launched and I vastly preferred the Mojo when I had both. I was gushing about the HA-1 when I first got it and it has an _incredible_ amount of connectivity options (and the cool VU meter display), but in the end I found the Mojo to be better for accurate detail retrieval and timbre. To my ears the Mojo sounds more detailed and real over the HA-1. I can't speak for the Fostex DAC/amp or your Fostex headphones as I've never heard them.


----------



## fiaharde

x relic x said:


> I recently sold my HA-1 that I purchased when it launched and I vastly preferred the Mojo when I had both. I was gushing about the HA-1 when I first got it and it has an _incredible_ amount of connectivity options (and the cool VU meter display), but in the end I found the Mojo to be better for accurate detail retrieval and timbre. To my ears the Mojo sounds more detailed and real over the HA-1. I can't speak for the Fostex DAC/amp or your Fostex headphones as I've never heard them.


 
 Thanks for your response. Its interesting to know how the small box has beaten the huge class A discrete amplifier which is the HA-1.


----------



## x RELIC x

fiaharde said:


> Thanks for your response. Its interesting to know how the small box has beaten the huge class A discrete amplifier which is the HA-1.




The tech in the Mojo is extremely advanced, and it also runs discrete class A. :wink_face:

You can read more details in my Mojo review - LINK - which has some more brief comparisons with the HA-1 , as well as the very informative third post of this thread for some technical info. Like you, I initially had a hard time reconciling the tiny Mojo's size to its performance.


----------



## Mojo ideas

masterpfa said:


> Hi are you running Android N or are you using Android Marshmallow on you 6P?





eaglewings said:


> I believe MoonAudio offers right angle version. My problem is, they are too expensive.
> 
> And if you are located in Malaysia, Uranus cable (a seller on lelong.my) seems to offer right angle version on special requests.


----------



## Mojo ideas

We at Chord would be very interested in talking to a good ultra reliable cable maker able to make a micro USB to lightning camera type that is about 200 mm long we have an requirement coming up for about thirty pieces then there would be an on going general purchase requirement for high volumes of longer than usual cables


----------



## KT66

QED? Worth a chat with Steve Reichert at Armour


----------



## NNewman

mojo ideas said:


> . I cannot stress more firmly than this. I'm sorry for this my next response! Please do not use these external power supplies. If you do you maybe risking seriously damaging your Chord units and it will be on our shoulders to repair the mess they've caused. Companies that make these products are often not capable of analysing what they trying to achieve. Also the Companies producing these units will often propose that their power supplies can improve the performance of chords designs which is total nonsense. Therefore we strongly recomend you save your money and disregard the complete twaddle put about by these companies. After all had their engineering capabilities been good enough they would be producing complete products rather than just parisitising ours. I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm annoyed it's because I am!


thanks. Will save the money.


----------



## Traveller

eaglewings said:


> Apparently the upcoming Shanling M1 can do digital out through USB-C and it is tiny...


 

 Neat little DAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have to ask however, what advantage would this give me over my smartphone? Granted I have only 64GB in it atm but I am certain the interface will accept at least 128 if not more. I've been thinking of a full-sized DAP (A&K AK70 or AK300, for example), just to give balanced-Out a try as well as a more music-oriented GUI.
  
 But seeing as my LG G4 + UAPP + 64GB microSD work quite well as a bit-perfect transport, I'm not sure what to do with an iPod-Nano sized DAP tbh...


----------



## jmills8

traveller said:


> Neat little DAP  I have to ask however, what advantage would this give me over my smartphone? Granted I have only 64GB in it atm but I am certain the interface will accept at least 128 if not more. I've been thinking of a full-sized DAP (A&K AK70 or AK300, for example), just to give balanced-Out a try as well as a more music-oriented GUI.
> 
> But seeing as my LG G4 + UAPP + 64GB microSD work quite well as a bit-perfect transport, I'm not sure what to do with an iPod-Nano sized DAP tbh...


 You mean balanced dap not using the mojo? In my experience the mojo sounds a lot better connected to my phone than any dap.


----------



## Traveller

jmills8 said:


> You mean balanced dap not using the mojo? In my experience the mojo sounds a lot better connected to my phone than any dap.


 
 Yeah... I have JHA / A&K Angie IIs and it came with both SE and balanced Moon-Audio cables... dying to try it out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course the DAP I buy MUST have (several options for) Digital-Out so that I can use it as a transport to the Mojo.
 Maybe a waste, but my only DAP (iRiver iHP-120) is about to die (and it ha earned a rest - it has served me well for the past 14 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## EagleWings

traveller said:


> Neat little DAP  I have to ask however, what advantage would this give me over my smartphone? Granted I have only 64GB in it atm but I am certain the interface will accept at least 128 if not more. I've been thinking of a full-sized DAP (A&K AK70 or AK300, for example), just to give balanced-Out a try as well as a more music-oriented GUI.
> 
> But seeing as my LG G4 + UAPP + 64GB microSD work quite well as a bit-perfect transport, I'm not sure what to do with an iPod-Nano sized DAP tbh...




Well, this is certainly not for the happy smartphone users. But is a very attractive piece of equipment for people who like to pair their mojo with a smallest/lightest/cheapest Dap available in the market. It weighs just less than 100g and takes in 200GB card and costs less than $100.


----------



## tretneo

I recall seeing a custom Lightning to micro USB cable mentioned (here I believe) for Mojo interconnect that actually includes the innards of the official Apple CCK adapter. I have looked at the cables in the 3rd post and can't confirm if it's one of those or not. I've also searched the thread but haven't run across it again. Does anyone else remember this cable and can direct me to the post(s)?


----------



## EagleWings

tretneo said:


> I recall seeing a custom Lightning to micro USB cable mentioned (here I believe) for Mojo interconnect that actually includes the innards of the official Apple CCK adapter. I have looked at the cables in the 3rd post and can't confirm if it's one of those or not. I've also searched the thread but haven't run across it again. Does anyone else remember this cable and can direct me to the post(s)?


 
  
 Its actually all the cables under 'How to connect iOS device' section in the 3rd post that have the Apple CCK chip or a similar chip inside.


----------



## tretneo

eaglewings said:


> Its actually all the cables under 'How to connect iOS device' section in the 3rd post that have the Apple CCK chip inside.


 
  
 Oh, I thought those were hack jobs "tricking" the iOS device. For example, I have a Fiio L19 cable that I'm pretty sure does not contain the official Apple CCK chip.


----------



## Mython

tretneo said:


> eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Its actually all the cables under 'How to connect iOS device' section in the 3rd post that have the Apple CCK chip inside.
> ...


 
  
  
 I'd be interested to know if that is possible.
  
 My understanding, up until this point, is that all the CCK-circumvention cables accomplish it by swiping an MFI/CCK chip from a genuine apple CCK.


----------



## maxh22

Hello everyone!
  
 I woke up to a pleasant surprise from Chord! They published a website specifically for the Mojo and man oh man is it well done!
  
 http://www.chordmojo.com/


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> I'd be interested to know if that is possible.
> 
> My understanding, up until this point, is that all the CCK-circumvention cables accomplish it by *swiping* an MFI/CCK chip from a genuine apple adapter.


 





  
 Gif-swiper over and out for the w-end - Captain!


----------



## betula

I hope, I am not blind, but I haven't seen anyone linking THIS yet.


----------



## maxh22

betula said:


> I hope, I am not blind, but I haven't seen anyone linking THIS yet.


 
 Just did. Two posts ago..


----------



## cyclops214

betula said:


> I hope, I am not blind, but I haven't seen anyone linking THIS yet.


 
 And I thought I was blind it's two post above you.


----------



## tretneo

mython said:


> I'd be interested to know if that is possible.
> 
> My understanding, up until this point, is that all the CCK-circumvention cables accomplish it by swiping an MFI/CCK chip from a genuine apple adapter.


 
  
 Gotcha, makes sense. My only gripe w/ my L19 cable (while it works well generally) is that on occasion I just cannot get the iOS device to recognize the DAC and have to power cycle both devices (sometimes repeatedly) to get it working again. Haven't really been able to nail down any specific pattern as of yet.


----------



## betula

maxh22 said:


> Just did. Two posts ago..


 

 Haha! Excuse me sir.


----------



## maxh22

betula said:


> Haha! Excuse me sir.


 
 No worries  . Glad to see Chord put up a website just for Mojo. I'm sure the cost of the website will pay for itself giving how well the product sells.


----------



## cyclops214

betula said:


> I hope, I am not blind, but I haven't seen anyone linking THIS yet.


 
 Unfortunately when you click on bye they have no US dealers makes me wonder if any of the mojoes being sold in the US are legitimate.


----------



## betula

maxh22 said:


> No worries  . Glad to see Chord put up a website just for Mojo. I'm sure the cost of the website will pay for itself giving how well the product sells.


 

 IMO it is a great (marketing) idea from Chord. The website is easy to understand by the average consumer. I think, it has the potential to increase sales (even more). Good job.


----------



## Mython

cyclops214 said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > I hope, I am not blind, but I haven't seen anyone linking THIS yet.
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - yes, the Mojos being sold in the US, by MoonAudio, Todd The Vinyl Junkie, etc. are definitely 100% legitimate. Not the Massdrop ones, though.


----------



## fuhransahis

mojo ideas said:


> We at Chord would be very interested in talking to a good ultra reliable cable maker able to make a micro USB to lightning camera type that is about 200 mm long we have an requirement coming up for about thirty pieces then there would be an on going general purchase requirement for high volumes of longer than usual cables


 
 Perhaps contact Konstantin at Lavricables? I just got my cabled delivered this week, which he shipped out the day after I paid for it, and was delivered promptly as promised. Great quality, nearly non-existent RFI with my micro-usb to micro-usb OTG cable (I bought his because I was getting a lot of noise with my other cable). Of course he makes lightning to micro as well, specifically for Mojo. Sound seems to be much better than my original cable too.
  
 http://stores.ebay.com/Lavricables


----------



## cyclops214

mython said:


> LOL - yes, the Mojos being sold in the US, by MoonAudio, Todd The Vinyl Junkie, etc. are definitely 100% legitimate. Not the Massdrop ones, though.


 
 I'm sure that they are it just bugs me that they don't show any US dealers on the map or have any links to US websites.


----------



## Mython

cyclops214 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > LOL - yes, the Mojos being sold in the US, by MoonAudio, Todd The Vinyl Junkie, etc. are definitely 100% legitimate. Not the Massdrop ones, though.
> ...


 
  
  
 My guess is maybe they realised the world doesn't revolve around America 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 (_only joking_ - no offence intended - just a friendly leg-pull)
  
  
 FWIW, at the bottom of Post #3, I've linked the country-specific information page from Chord's _*main*_ website (_*Where can I Buy Mojo in my Country?*_), which, if you click on the USA flag, will take you to the US distributor - _Bluebird Music_, who can be contacted to find out which legitimate Chord retailers are in your state.


----------



## masterpfa

Congratulations to Chord

To many owners we can understand why


----------



## betula

masterpfa said:


> Congratulations to Chord
> 
> To many owners we can understand why


 

 Absolutely well-deserved. Well done Chord. And thank you!


----------



## Traveller

So unfortunately, Mojo won't be able to help me with my latest purchase...


----------



## Arpiben

daberti said:


> While we're at it I'd like to talk about this a little more, with some constructively aimed remarks.
> At Chord they say that we have to feed Mojo with bitperfect juice and for me it did make perfect sense until -mostly with 44/16 sources- I experienced audible distortion and clipping.
> So I asked Rob if Mojo has some magic able to cope with TPL exceeding 0dBFS.
> He replied in this very thread that no Handling whatsoever is done on TPL. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/19515#post_12699231
> ...


 
  
 IMHO, it is a very interesting subject. I am surprised not to find more feedback in this thread. Let's wait...


----------



## miketlse

cyclops214 said:


> Unfortunately when you click on bye they have no US dealers makes me wonder if any of the mojoes being sold in the US are legitimate.


 
 Please don't feel neglected, they have to sort out the links for the other 96% of the world's population first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If it is any consolation, I searched for dealers in France, and the map placed the start pin 40km away from where I actually live, and then revealed that my nearest dealer is situated 496 miles away in England. It is just as well that I have already bought my Mojo a few months ago.
  
 I just hope that Chord do not let the coder in charge of the map, loose on the next code update for the FPGA.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> I just hope that Chord do not let the coder in charge of the map, loose on the next code update for the FPGA.


 
  
  
 Mr Watts is a man of many talents - is it possible he could also be a cartographer, on-the-quiet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 I can see it now: WTA mapping - AKA  Watts Topography-Aligned


----------



## Ancipital

>


 
  
 ..but for some reason, they put it on vinyl.
  
 *duck*


----------



## miketlse

ancipital said:


> ..but for some reason, they put it on vinyl.
> 
> *duck*


 
  
 In another year or so, Neil Young will be able to use Davina to digitalise the album, and play it back through DAVE, and we will then be able to hear the album exactly as Young originally intended.


----------



## Ancipital

miketlse said:


> In another year or so, Neil Young will be able to use Davina to digitalise the album, and play it back through DAVE, and we will then be able to hear the album exactly as Young originally intended.


 
  
 I actually snorted then. You win!


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> ancipital said:
> 
> 
> > ..but for some reason, they put it on vinyl.
> ...


 
  
  
 In the meantime, though, it does seem extremely ironic if (_if_) 'Mr PONO' has not released his _own_ album in the very format he is claiming to champion...


----------



## audi0nick128

One thing on the new dedicated Mojo homepage bugs me.... 
In the first picture which says Mojo makes Music better, there is a silhouette of a Beats headphone...
It's possibly meant ironically


----------



## EagleWings

audi0nick128 said:


> One thing on the new dedicated Mojo homepage bugs me....
> In the first picture which says Mojo makes Music better, there is a silhouette of a Beats headphone...
> It's possibly meant ironically




Ha ha ha. I was wondering how long it would take for someone to bring it up here.


----------



## Mojo ideas

fuhransahis said:


> Perhaps contact Konstantin at Lavricables? I just got my cabled delivered this week, which he shipped out the day after I paid for it, and was delivered promptly as promised. Great quality, nearly non-existent RFI with my micro-usb to micro-usb OTG cable (I bought his because I was getting a lot of noise with my other cable). Of course he makes lightning to micro as well, specifically for Mojo. Sound seems to be much better than my original cable too.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Lavricables


 Thank you guys. Re the new Website some of you may notice a few errors in the tech specifications don't worry we haven't changed anything and we will be correcting the website next week.


----------



## audi0nick128

eaglewings said:


> Ha ha ha. I was wondering how long it would take for someone to bring it up here.




Maybe it was a hidden challenge from Chord... And the first one to point out the Ironie wins a Dave 

@John 
Will the beats be corrected as well? ... OK OK IT'S OUT OF MY SYSTEM NOW... 

CHEERS


----------



## EagleWings

Or Dave?


----------



## audi0nick128

eaglewings said:


> Or Dave?




How could I not think of that? I dropped the ball!!! 
Did edit my post...


----------



## Mojo ideas

eaglewings said:


> Ha ha ha. I was wondering how long it would take for someone to bring it up here.


 We do of course see the irony but you'll be amazed at the difference so it is a legitimate image. As for the irony it's done after the Washy and the tumbly ....... I'm so sorry


----------



## audi0nick128

Wasn't really serious about it, and I am aware that it makes total sense , especially from a marketing point of view...but still... It feels awkward  

Cheers


----------



## miketlse

mojo ideas said:


> Thank you guys. Re the new Website some of you may notice a few errors in the tech specifications don't worry we haven't changed anything and we will be correcting the website next week.


 
  
 Oh dear. Be prepared for the flood of messages claiming that Chord accidently revealed the specification of the Mojo Mk2, on the new website.
 Nothing will now persuade the Mk2 believers otherwise.


----------



## miketlse

eaglewings said:


> Apparently the upcoming Shanling M1 can do digital out through USB-C and it is tiny.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd


 
  
 Thanks, it will be interesting to see how things turn out.


----------



## EagleWings

miketlse said:


> Oh dear. Be prepared for the flood of messages claiming that Chord accidently revealed the specification of the Mojo Mk2, on the new website.
> Nothing will now persuade the Mk2 believers otherwise.


 
  
 Ha ha ha...


----------



## Ancipital

Wow, that little player is so cute.. At that price, it's hard not to take a look.


----------



## vapman

Agreed, the Shanling has been interesting me a lot lately. Even if it's only output over USB i'd be happy. I am not a big android fan, or iOS for that matter, and Blackberry is never going to develop USB DAC support.


----------



## MarkF786

I just received my Mojo and am enjoying it so far (less than 30 minutes).
  
 Can someone confirm which LowePro case fits it well?  I saw one person say the Lowepro Santiago 10 II while someone else said the Santiago 20 II.
  
 Thanks.

 Mark


----------



## LogicalDisconnect

Has anyone compared the headphone amp in the Mojo with a dedicated portable amp like the Pico Power, Meier Quickstep or something similar or a desktop amp that's suitable for sensitive IEMs? Just wondering if it is worth getting a separate amp for home use. I'm a bit concerned with hiss from the Mojo.


----------



## EagleWings

markf786 said:


> I just received my Mojo and am enjoying it so far (less than 30 minutes).
> 
> Can someone confirm which LowePro case fits it well?  I saw one person say the Lowepro Santiago 10 II while someone else said the Santiago 20 II.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think I answered this already. Both 10 and 20 will fit the Mojo. The 10 will be a snug fit. With the 20 you probably can fit in a cable too.


----------



## EagleWings

markf786 said:


> I just received my Mojo and am enjoying it so far (less than 30 minutes).
> 
> Can someone confirm which LowePro case fits it well?  I saw one person say the Lowepro Santiago 10 II while someone else said the Santiago 20 II.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you could wait till tonight, I'll try to stop by target and see if they have one and I can send you a picture with the Mojo inside.


----------



## howdy

tretneo said:


> I recall seeing a custom Lightning to micro USB cable mentioned (here I believe) for Mojo interconnect that actually includes the innards of the official Apple CCK adapter. I have looked at the cables in the 3rd post and can't confirm if it's one of those or not. I've also searched the thread but haven't run across it again. Does anyone else remember this cable and can direct me to the post(s)?



I bet your thinking of the one made by Forza Audio. It's not on there website yet but will be soon.


----------



## RPB65

Lavricables FTW! Am still rocking my micro USB to lightning cable from him.


----------



## cyclops214

miketlse said:


> Please don't feel neglected, they have to sort out the links for the other 96% of the world's population first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm just anxious my mojo arrives on Tuesday.


----------



## MarkF786

eaglewings said:


> If you could wait till tonight, I'll try to stop by target and see if they have one and I can send you a picture with the Mojo inside.


 

 Wow, you are an amazing guy!  It's much appreciated, if you get the chance.


----------



## Mython

markf786 said:


> I just received my Mojo and am enjoying it so far (less than 30 minutes).
> 
> Can someone confirm which LowePro case fits it well?  I saw one person say the Lowepro Santiago 10 II while someone else said the Santiago 20 II.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 FWIW, there are some soft pouches mentioned in post #3.
  
 It all depends on whether you want a snug fit for just Mojo on its own, or if you want a pouch to accommodate Mojo stacked with a DAP or smartphone.


----------



## miketlse

cyclops214 said:


> I'm just anxious my mojo arrives on Tuesday.


 
 You should relax - The only non-official US dealer i remember being mentioned is Massdrop. Several other legit dealers get regularly mentioned, and i think the only stress was occurring in the first few pages of this thread, during the first few days that Mojo was on sale (and in very short supply). If someone saw the mojo in stock on a webpage, and then went away to make a coffee, the dealer was already sold out ten minutes later.
 The supply chain to dealers normalised itself months ago.
  
 Enjoy the weekend compiling your playlist of music to test your new Mojo, then make sure you headphones or amp works, that you have the correct cables, and then sit back and enjoy a beer.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

And here is my review of Mojo. I consider Mojo to be the best deal in the audio market in portable and even dac sections today.


----------



## EagleWings

markf786 said:


> Wow, you are an amazing guy!  It's much appreciated, if you get the chance.


 
  
 Its your lucky day. The target had Santiago 20i and Santiago 20ii. Both can hold a Mojo and a USB cable but is somewhat a tight fit. Santiago 20i is slightly smaller than the 20ii. 20ii has a foam pad inside, that takes up a lot of space. It is held in place by a dual side tape and looks like you can take it off easily. Without the foam pad, 20ii should have more than enough space for a Mojo + USB Cable and some wiggle room.
  
*Santiago 20i:*
  
 
  
*Santiago 20ii:*
  
  
 
  
  
 Hope that helps!


----------



## RPB65

EagleWings
Thanks for the above post! I'm on Amazon having a looks


----------



## MarkF786

eaglewings said:


> Its your lucky day. The target had Santiago 20i and Santiago 20ii. Both can hold a Mojo and a USB cable but is somewhat a tight fit. Santiago 20i is slightly smaller than the 20ii. 20ii has a foam pad inside, that takes up a lot of space. It is held in place by a dual side tape and looks like you can take it off easily. Without the foam pad, 20ii should have more than enough space for a Mojo + USB Cable and some wiggle room.
> 
> Hope that helps!


 
  
 Thanks again, EagleWings.  Who'd thought Target had a good camera case selection.


----------



## EagleWings

rpb65 said:


> EagleWings
> Thanks for the above post! I'm on Amazon having a looks






markf786 said:


> Thanks again, EagleWings.  Who'd thought Target had a good camera case selection.




You bet!


----------



## MarkF786

I was looking for a fix in this thread but wasn't sure what keyword to search for...
  
 I just got my Mojo and have a problem with the first half-second of every new track being cut off.  I'm using it with a MacBook Pro Retina and the problem happens with iTunes, Tidal, Spotify, and Vox (every program I've tried).  I don't have this problem with my DragonFly Black, Apogee Groove, or Apogee Uno.
  
 Is there a fix for this?
  
 Also, I noticed clicking sound when scrolling my trackpad in Safari.  I dropped the sampling rate in the Audio/MIDI Setup and that corrected the problem.  I'm now running it at 44.1K


----------



## Mython

markf786 said:


> I was looking for a fix in this thread but wasn't sure what keyword to search for...
> 
> I just got my Mojo and have a problem with the first half-second of every new track being cut off.  I'm using it with a MacBook Pro Retina and the problem happens with iTunes, Tidal, Spotify, and Vox (every program I've tried).  I don't have this problem with my DragonFly Black, Apogee Groove, or Apogee Uno.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I've just answered your post in the Mojo issues thread - please try not to double-post.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Xacxac

Phew, has been a long time since the last time I checked this thread. 

That being said, I had chance to compare Mojo with several phones. I also got HD800. 

vs ModiU/MagniU: Mojo is clearly better. MMU are quite grainy compared to smooth Mojo. 
vs Micro iDSD: Close, but Micro sounds quite 'digital' (metallic), especially on treble. Mojo wins portability factor. 

To answer question "is Mojo able to drive HD800?"
Yes, Mojo is more than enough to drive HD800 volume wise. The sound quality is good enough for portable use. Mojo's smooth, subdued treble helps reducing HD800 treble but EQ is advised if possible. But I won't compare Mojo to $500-and-up good desktop DACs & amps. 

vs Gungnir/Mjolnir: Mojo feels exhausted. Less attack/impact/dynamic, Mojo is warmer. 
vs Questyle Quadbrick: this is the best setup for HD800 I've ever tried. The timbre, the speed, oooh so delicious. 

Consistenly, I feel that Mojo doesn't have power of good desktop setups. 

vs Questyle QP1r: tie, depends on preference. Mojo is mid-centric, qp1r is slightly V-shaped. The elevated treble on qp1r creates illusion that qp1r produces more details & air. EDM, rock, instumental sound better from qp1r meawhile Mojo slays jazz, vocal, acoustic, pop.


----------



## MarkF786

Mython,
  
 Thanks for the reply.  That sucks there's no fix.  I can empathize with the problem Chord was trying to solve, but I'd prefer to accept the risk of a signal spike to my headphones over losing the first half-second of every track I listen to.  I haven't had any problem with my other DACs.  I'm shocked that more people aren't outraged by this limitation, and rather limit using the Mojo to certain programs where the problem doesn't exist.
  
 I'm not sure what apps let's you insert a silence before every track, but I'd like to have the choice to use any program.  Can I configure this in iTunes, Spotify, or Tidal - or do I have to buy an expensive program that doesn't integrate with my sources of music?
  
 Chord should offer a firmware upgrade that allows owners to switch this behavior off & on.
  
 The funny thing is I was planning to demo the Mojo to my friends - but now I'm embarrassed.  "You paid how much money?!  And it drops the first second of every track?!? LMAO!"

 Mark
  
 P.S. I'm not using any fancy bit rates: 256Kpbs in iTunes, and the high-quality settings in Spotify and Tidal.  In Vox, I'm using AAC lossless rips of CDs, but I haven't ripped much of my library to AAC yet.


----------



## cyclops214

miketlse said:


> You should relax - The only non-official US dealer i remember being mentioned is Massdrop. Several other legit dealers get regularly mentioned, and i think the only stress was occurring in the first few pages of this thread, during the first few days that Mojo was on sale (and in very short supply). If someone saw the mojo in stock on a webpage, and then went away to make a coffee, the dealer was already sold out ten minutes later.
> The supply chain to dealers normalised itself months ago.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend compiling your playlist of music to test your new Mojo, then make sure you headphones or amp works, that you have the correct cables, and then sit back and enjoy a beer.


 
 Compiled music check
 Earbuds headphones check
 The correct cables to connect everything check
 Beer check


----------



## Mython

mython said:


> markf786 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my Mojo and have the problem with the first half-second of a track is cut off.  It happens on a MacBook Pro with Vox and Tidal.  I haven't tried other apps yet.
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


markf786 said:


> Mython,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  That sucks there's no fix.  I can empathize with the problem Chord was trying to solve, but I'd prefer to accept the risk of a signal spike to my headphones over losing the first half-second of every track I listen to.  I haven't had any problem with my other DACs.  I'm shocked that more people aren't outraged by this limitation, and rather limit using the Mojo to certain programs where the problem doesn't exist.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Be careful not to confuse bitrate of a file with sample rate of a file.    (related post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21240#post_12788373)
  
 The 256kbps (kilobits per second) bitrate you refer to, in a standard iTunes file isn't of any particular concern, in relation to our current discussion.
  
 But if you are using Tidal HQ, and standard iTunes files, then they're almost certainly 16 bit (as in bit *depth*) and 44.1khz sample rate.
  
 I was asking that in relation to the clicking - this is not uncommonly experienced by some people, just like you, who unknowingly have software upsampling to 24 bit 192khz, on-the-fly, by default. That takes quite a bit of CPU resources, and sometimes the CPU runs out of steam, or the buffering methodology employed by the software is not very efficient.
  
  
 Also, I have known people having issues trying to play double-rate or quad-rate .DSD files on Apple Macs, even without upsampling being enabled, or when upsampling lower-resolution files to .DSD, on-the-fly.


----------



## Ancipital

markf786 said:


> P.S. I'm not using any fancy bit rates: 256Kpbs in iTunes, and the high-quality settings in Spotify and Tidal.  In Vox, I'm using AAC lossless rips of CDs, but I haven't ripped much of my library to AAC yet.


 
  
 Bit rate != sample rate.


----------



## MarkF786

rob watts said:


> The problem of muting the initial start is due to certain OS and apps - when the sample rate changes, the data in the buffers get sent out at the wrong rate. When you switch from DSD to PCM you then get a loud bang, or track played at the wrong rate for a period. *Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC.*
> 
> So to fix the apps problem, if the sample rate changes, I force a mute for 0.5 seconds, so that you do not hear these noises. On some apps, you can force a small silent period at the beginning and this solves the issue.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Rob,
  
 In response to your statement that this problem has nothing to do with the DAC, how has other manufacturers solved the problem?
  
 I did a test where I opened up Tidal and played Rush's Tom Sawyer.  With the Mojo, every time I play it, the Mojo shaves off a fair amount of the track's beginning.  With my DragonFly, I noticed it too shaved off a tiny sliver - but so little that I never noticed the problem before.  But with my Apogee Groove, none of the track is muted; I hear the full initial transient of the music.  And the same with the MacBook Pro's internal DAC; none of the track is muted.
  
 Obviously different manufacturers take a different approach, maybe something which Chord could offer to their customers, even if as a configurable option.  At a minimum, it would be good to modify the mute time so it's barely noticeable, like on the DragonFly.
  
 Thanks,
  
 Mark


----------



## MarkF786

mython said:


> I was asking that in relation to the clicking - this is not uncommonly experienced by some people, just like you, who unknowingly have software upsampling to 24 bit 192khz, on-the-fly, by default. That takes quite a bit of CPU resources, and sometimes the CPU runs out of steam, or the buffering methodology employed by the software is not very efficient.


 
  
 Ah yes, the initial clicking I experienced was when the sample rate was configured to the Mojo's maximum by default.  From my experience with clicking sounds when recording audio tracks, I quickly thought to check the sample rate and change it to 44.1k, which fixed the problem.
  
 Thanks for confirming that's the culprit.


----------



## jarnopp

mython said:


> I've just answered your post in the Mojo issues thread - please try not to double-post.
> 
> Cheers



There's another Mojo thread? Can't it just be incorporated into Post #3? :confused_face(1):


----------



## jonnyt211

rpb65 said:


> EagleWings
> Thanks for the above post! I'm on Amazon having a looks




My 2c. Go with the santiago 20i over the 20ii and 10. The 10 is too snug. Also the 20i opens up in a landscape orientation which is less of a hassle as the depth you need to place it in and pull it out is less thab the 20ii.
If you plan to stack or carry iems/ciems in the same case , go with the 30ii. Compact and enough room for the mojo the iems/ciems and a slot/pouch for cables. The foam can also be cut to fit other devices.


----------



## acap13

rkt31 said:


> yesterday got my chord mojo back . I kept it somewhere during the transfer. when I was not having mojo I tried hqplayer to upsample and listen through the sound card of laptop. sound was much better than j river and foobar upsampler. so after getting mojo back I was curious as to how would an upsampled output of hqplayer sound through mojo. after trying so many filters and sample rates in hqplayer, I found foobar bit perfect output to mojo to be the cleanest as have been suggested by chord too ( don't use any resampler with mojo ). hqplayer upsampled output while good with sound card of laptop but with mojo the limitations of hqplayer become obvious. it added artificial detail which added grain to the sound (or vice versa). switching back to foobar in bit perfect mode sounded cleaner. surprisingly j river even in bit perfect mode ( no DSP and direct connection using asio) sounded harsh as compared to foobar. I don't know why foobar every time sounds better , may be it's lighter than j river or may be j river even in direct connection mode is performing some kind of processing .




I totally cannot agree more with your statement about bit perfect output.i have compared between ibasso dx50»coax»mojo and foobar2000(dsd asio)»mojo and the result is really apparent.these comparo was done via HD800S and noble savant.foobar2000(dsd asio) is the best i have heard on Mojo..

I guess that any connections to Mojo is quite important and not exactly yield similar performance.of course USB cable also plays a major role


----------



## SearchOfSub

acap13 said:


> I totally cannot agree more with your statement about bit perfect output.i have compared between ibasso dx50»coax»mojo and foobar2000(dsd asio)»mojo and the result is really apparent.these comparo was done via HD800S and noble savant.foobar2000(dsd asio) is the best i have heard on Mojo..
> 
> I guess that any connections to Mojo is quite important and not exactly yield similar performance.of course USB cable also plays a major role






Can someone tell me why I don't have dsd option in windows 10 with mojo drivers. The highest upsample format I get is 384khz 32 bit. Is this everyone or just me?


Bytw, I am upsampling in windows sound properties. It's not native. I am playing a simple youtube videos.


----------



## acap13

searchofsub said:


> Can someone tell me why I don't have dsd option in windows 10 with mojo drivers. The highest upsample format I get is 384khz 32 bit. Is this everyone or just me?
> 
> 
> Bytw, I am upsampling in windows sound properties. It's not native. I am playing a simple youtube videos.




I'm not sure how do u do that on Windows 10. My laptop is using windows 7. Done installed chords driver and few additional plug ins from asio.Played it via Mojo across songs format of 44.1khz up to DSD 2.8 Mhz and it changes color accordingly on the power ball. Without asio plug ins(presumably upsamples) really didnt cut it on the SQ.sorry if this is not helping.just sharing my experience


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Can someone tell me why I don't have dsd option in windows 10 with mojo drivers. The highest upsample format I get is 384khz 32 bit. Is this everyone or just me?
> 
> 
> Bytw, I am upsampling in windows sound properties. It's not native. I am playing a simple youtube videos.




Windows up-sampling will be far inferior to Mojo's internal processing. Also, converting to DSD isn't really going to add any fidelity either, actually, Rob strongly recommends you don't do that. Plenty of info covered in the third post regarding this.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Are you able to choose from 44.1 16bit upto DSD sample from windows sound properties when you play 44.1 files? (like simple youtube videos). I am able to choose upto 384khz 32bit with any files. does not matter if it's 44.1. It just stops at 384khz though, don't have any options to go any higher. Not using any 3rd party softwares though. Just straight from windows Internet Explorer to youtube. Then playing music videos there. Thanks,


----------



## Kira69

Why you should be able to upsample to DSD (something pointless) in Windows sound properties? Where did you read that?


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> Windows up-sampling will be far inferior to Mojo's internal processing. Also, converting to DSD isn't really going to add any fidelity either, actually, Rob strongly recommends you don't do that. Plenty of info covered in the third post regarding this.





I am not clear in this issue. I am currently using Chord's own drivers that I've downloaded through their site. The upsampling is being done within chord drivers through sound properties in windows. Even with 384hz, it sounds far better than 44.1 to my ears. This upsampling isn't being done with windows default sound drivers that window come with, but with chords asio driver through usb input. (usb 3.0)

I just don't have any option to go higher than 384kz.


----------



## SearchOfSub

edit.


----------



## generaljat

Hi,
 My mojo discharged since it wasn't used for over a month. I charged it but it does not power up now. All three balls flash every few seconds in a faint bluish colour. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SearchOfSub

My apologies for spamming numerous posts but I just decided to download a DSD file and see if it plays through jriver21. It does so I don't think there is a problem there (white color light up on the far right ball). But just wondering why upsample rate is limited to 384hz in chord mojo driver in windows. I get much better sound upsampling through mojo driver to highest rate from any low res file.

 I.e - I don't think youtube audio files are even 44.1 so if your not gonna output in bit perfect mode anyway, might as well upsample it to highest res in chord mojo sound properties. In which I did, and sounds much better than 44.1 (which is lowest is allowed in sound properties). Anyway, I am prabably in minority streaming youtube music videos but neverthless, it does sound much better upsampled using Chord's driver.


----------



## miketlse

generaljat said:


> Hi,
> My mojo discharged since it wasn't used for over a month. I charged it but it does not power up now. All three balls flash every few seconds in a faint bluish colour. Any help would be appreciated.


 
 From the post #3
  
*I fully-charged Mojo & then left unused for a few days - why is it now drawing a charge again, even though it was left unused?* (Click to hide)



> There is a minute amount of battery usage when the unit is turned off as it has to monitor the button states. So it can be expected that it will need a small charge after not being used and off, this shouldn't be a problem as it will be a few months before mojo loses all charge when switched off.
> 
> With regards to the 3 buttons flashing, this is not a problem when the unit is charging.


 


> Mojo will discharge the battery - it will take about 6 months to do. But after finishing a charge, if you reconnect a bit later it will re-charge with the white light on. But it is only supplying a few milli-amps of current, as the last part of the charge is a trickle charge.
> 
> So the white light on is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Traveller

mython said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > ancipital said:
> ...


 
 I hear you guys - yes, Mr. Pono 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 But for reasons beyond the scope of this discussion / thread OT _my_ analog chain still trumps _my_ digital chain. Note that the "my" is the key word, here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Having clarified that, what makes little sense to me are "remastered LPs" created from a digital source _(and here I am referring specifically to music that was originally recorded on analog media). ADC -> DAC -> Vinyl... argh._


----------



## daberti

arpiben said:


> IMHO, it is a very interesting subject. I am surprised not to find more feedback in this thread. Let's wait...


 

 Definitely waiting for Rob to chime in


----------



## daberti

logicaldisconnect said:


> Has anyone compared the headphone amp in the Mojo with a dedicated portable amp like the Pico Power, Meier Quickstep or something similar or a desktop amp that's suitable for sensitive IEMs? Just wondering if it is worth getting a separate amp for home use. I'm a bit concerned with hiss from the Mojo.


 

 I tried it with my own Fostex HP-V1 hybrid amp, connected with a Silverdream cable from Artisansilvercables: wider soundstage and a slight (veri slight) loss of details.
 FYI Fostex have told me by means of their UK HQ that this amp accepts up to 5v input.
 They go together pretty well


----------



## Ancipital

I have a little neoprene pouch that works as a snug protective skin for my Mojo, in its leather case. It also lets me slip in a short micro-micro OTG cable:
  

  

  
 The case came with some truly horrible "rugged" earbuds that I bought to use while running. They failed after about 10km. The case is great, though- the neoprene protects the Mojo against dust and scratches in my bag, so I can just throw it in and relax.. so every cloud, and all that.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> generaljat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 
  
  
 Also consider:
  


rob watts said:


> Sounds like the battery is completely flat.
> 
> When this happens, the charger charges with a very small current, as Li batteries can't be charged with full current with a low battery voltage.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.
> 
> When charging make sure the battery light is white and not flashing - if it flashes, pull out the charging cable, count to ten, re-attach the charging cable. If it continues to flash, it is most likely the charger is not giving 1A at 5V, so use a better charger.
> 
> Rob


----------



## rkt31

when mojo driver from chord website is installed , it installs mojo as a device and mojo asio driver. in foobar you can select mojo as a device though wasapi push or event. one can also select chord asio as output. while wasapi already sounds very good but imho it still requires setting up of maximum sample rate in Windows as far as I know. selecting asio is the most hassle free and direct route to mojo. it automatically sends the bit perfect output to mojo and the mojo clock pulls the data . set volume of foobar to 100%, disable replay gain, select the maximum memory as per the file size of the song ( in advance settings of foobar as far as I remember) and you are ready for the treat. in fact selecting asio does not require any sort of software like fidelizer until unless you have a very slow PC. playing dsd from foobar as dop is a bit tricky and requires a bit of trial. but once you see white light on mojo through foobar , you know how good mojo is for dsd. I successfully sent dsd256 as dop to mojo through foobar where j river failed. imho foobar is the least intrusive and lightest player which sends the cleanest stream to mojo or any dac. I was very keen on using hqplayer for software upsampling but it does not do justice to the much more advance processing of mojo and other chord dacs .


----------



## PrinceOfEgypt

Any news on the mojo add on modules yet?


----------



## miketlse

rkt31 said:


> when mojo driver from chord website is installed , it installs mojo as a device and mojo asio driver. in foobar you can select mojo as a device though wasapi push or event. one can also select chord asio as output. while wasapi already sounds very good but imho it still requires setting up of maximum sample rate in Windows as far as I know. selecting asio is the most hassle free and direct route to mojo. it automatically sends the bit perfect output to mojo and the mojo clock pulls the data . set volume of foobar to 100%, disable replay gain, select the maximum memory as per the file size of the song ( in advance settings of foobar as far as I remember) and you are ready for the treat. in fact selecting asio does not require any sort of software like fidelizer until unless you have a very slow PC. playing dsd from foobar as dop is a bit tricky and requires a bit of trial. but once you see white light on mojo through foobar , you know how good mojo is for dsd. I successfully sent dsd256 as dop to mojo through foobar where j river failed. imho foobar is the least intrusive and lightest player which sends the cleanest stream to mojo or any dac. I was very keen on using hqplayer for software upsampling but it does not do justice to the much more advance processing of mojo and other chord dacs .


 
 I think that the chord asio driver, also requires 'bad' packets of music data to be resent by the computer, until correct bitperfect packets are received. This is not the default behaviour for Mac or Android, so this is another reason why the chord driver is recommended.


----------



## SearchOfSub

rkt31 said:


> when mojo driver from chord website is installed , it installs mojo as a device and mojo asio driver. in foobar you can select mojo as a device though wasapi push or event. one can also select chord asio as output. while wasapi already sounds very good but imho it still requires setting up of maximum sample rate in Windows as far as I know. selecting asio is the most hassle free and direct route to mojo. it automatically sends the bit perfect output to mojo and the mojo clock pulls the data . set volume of foobar to 100%, disable replay gain, select the maximum memory as per the file size of the song ( in advance settings of foobar as far as I remember) and you are ready for the treat. in fact selecting asio does not require any sort of software like fidelizer until unless you have a very slow PC. playing dsd from foobar as dop is a bit tricky and requires a bit of trial. but once you see white light on mojo through foobar , you know how good mojo is for dsd. I successfully sent dsd256 as dop to mojo through foobar where j river failed. imho foobar is the least intrusive and lightest player which sends the cleanest stream to mojo or any dac. I was very keen on using hqplayer for software upsampling but it does not do justice to the much more advance processing of mojo and other chord dacs .






TY for this post for begginers in PC audio like me. I've always had a stereo speaker setup, played through cd players so new to pc audio. Anyway, I've managed for the first time just now choosing Chord Asio as driver in Roon and JRiver 22 and now playing youtube videos through jriver22 instead of through Internet Explorer and sound is much much better.(Not that it sounded bad prior, it sounded very good for the price but now even better.) And also for some reason I couldn't choose chord asio as the driver under Roon+Tidal settings, but after choosing Jriver22 chord asio as driver, I was also able to choose chord asio as driver for Roon - Currently setting is set to DSD over PCM and chose DSD capable DAC in options.

Now, the sound. It's annoying that I missed out on this much sound past few months. It is almost like a free heaephone, or dac , or higher amp upgrade. Maybe even more, because with the prior, there is always something wrong that makes you wanna upgrade, but for whatever reason and it might be something along the lines of "new toy syndrome" (Although in my case it's really about setting the correct options), tracks sound perfect. (Chord Mojo WITH Chord ASIO driver and LCD 2.2 Pre-Fazor under Roon+Tidal music softwares.)

It tells me how important file res. /bit-perfect mode are, as well as how good of a dac/amp Mojo is.

I usually always slam down a product as a consumer if I don't like it/does not deserve the praise even knowing I'd most likely be trolled hard by the die hard fan-boys of the particular product, but man, the Mojo is very nice indeed. 


Edit: Will definately try Foobar 2000 tommorrow rkt (read your post right after I finished setting it up), as I was working on getting the above setup correctly for past hour or so and too tired to do anything right now.


----------



## miketlse

searchofsub said:


> it reminds me once again how important file res. /bit-perfect mode are, as well as how good of a dac/amp Mojo is.


 
  
 Glad that the posts helped you.
 Now that you are sending good bitperfect music data to your Mojo, I think that you will experience the same musical journey as many of the other posters.
 i found that Mojo reveals just how good many CDs can sound, and revealed many details that were previously 'hidden'. Owners start revisiting/rediscovering their CD collections. The amount of detail I could now hear, certainly made me question the need to chase expensive HiRes downloads.


----------



## rkt31

today while going for evening walk I started fiio x3 playing dsd files in dop. but somehow fiio x3 hung. so I quickly connected my redmi s1 to mojo using uapp as I didn't want to waste my time to start experiencing the mojo . mojo is such a versatile piece of equipment that you can connect to any dap or portable source. now I keep waiting daily for my evening walk to begin.


----------



## MarkF786

After a few listening sessions with my new Mojo, I am pleased to say it is a noticeable improvement over my other DACs (Apogee Groove & DragonFly Black).  When I was younger, I used to believe I could hear minute differences in gear or audiophile hacks (remember the green markers on the edge of your CDs or placing coins half-perched on the tops of your speakers?) - but nowadays I'm less influenced by the placebo effect and find it harder to discern differences between good quality headphone DACs & amps, so I was ready to be underwhelmed by the Mojo.  Surprisingly though, it is discernibly better than my other DACs & amps.


----------



## EagleWings

Anyone bought this lightning to micro-USB cable for Mojo/Hugo from this seller? If the seller is reliable and the cable is good, we can request Mython to add it to the 3rd post..
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Interconnect-Cable-iPhone-6-SE-iPad-Lightning-to-Chord-Mojo-Hugo-AMD-Micro-USB-/252476440532?hash=item3ac8c4bfd4:g:ElsAAOSwENxXl4Dj


----------



## Mython

Ooops - my mistake


----------



## Traveller

searchofsub said:


> I am not clear in this issue. I am currently using Chord's own drivers that I've downloaded through their site. The upsampling is being done within chord drivers through sound properties in windows. Even with 384hz, it sounds far better than 44.1 to my ears. This upsampling isn't being done with windows default sound drivers that window come with, but with chords asio driver through usb input. (usb 3.0)
> 
> I just don't have any option to go higher than 384kz.


 
 So what kind of hi-res audio is packed with Youtube videos...? Are you expecting 768KHz PCM or do you mean DSD formats when you say "going higher".

 AFAIK, the Chord drivers, like most "device drivers" are used by the OS to define said device. They do not actually process anything, let alone up-sample the source. It's the OS that up-samples should you set the parameters to values higher than the actual source files.
  
*EDIT:* FWIW, 384KHz is the highest (PCM) sample rate selectable on my W10 platform, despite Chord's driver-description-name...


----------



## bixby

arpiben said:


> In order to USB's enumeration process initiates you need the +5V; once done you can remove the +5V.
> It may make sense to have a DIY USB cable with separate power line provided that Mojo is working on battery.
> I didn't try it myself yet (sacrifice an old cable) in order to know if it will bring any significative SQ improvement.
> Cheers.


 

*not exactly correct* and many dacs work without any handshake.  Matrix X-Sabre and many Xmos receiver based dacs that are NOT USB powered do not need the 5 volt for handshake or anything else and work perfectly.
  
 Someone needs to tape off the 5 v pin on the USB A end of cable to confirm with the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

bixby said:


> *not exactly correct* and many dacs work without any handshake.  Matrix X-Sabre and many Xmos receiver based dacs that are NOT USB powered do not need the 5 volt for handshake or anything else and work perfectly.
> 
> Someone needs to tape off the 5 v pin on the USB A end of cable to confirm with the Mojo.




http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21405#post_12797614



rob watts said:


> Mojo needs the +5v on the USB VBUS wire permanently; I use this wire simply to tell the FPGA to select the USB as an input, then to shut down power to the OPT receiver and coax SPDIF interface chip.
> 
> The wire is just used to sense, and is very heavily filtered; there is no way RF noise from this line can affect Mojo, so don't worry about it.
> 
> Rob


----------



## bixby

x relic x said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21405#post_12797614


 

 @x relic X
  
 thanks for that, I saw it a few pages after my response.  Makes it hard to respond to a post when you forget there are 4-5 more pages to go, haha.
  
 Point about many Xmos based dacs and bridges not needing 5 volts for anything stands however.
  
 cheers


----------



## x RELIC x




----------



## SearchOfSub

traveller said:


> So what kind of hi-res audio is packed with Youtube videos...? Are you expecting 768KHz PCM or do you mean DSD formats when you say "going higher".
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the Chord drivers, like most "device drivers" are used by the OS to define said device. They do not actually process anything, let alone up-sample the source. It's the OS that up-samples should you set the parameters to values higher than the actual source files.
> ...





OK, exactly like mine. TY.

I meant upto DSD. I thought it would upsample in windows of any res. file upto DSD if used with Chords driver using any software. Even when using plain Internet Explorer to stream Youtube for instance. I take it that is not that case and it's still windows doing the upsampling. As I said, new to PC audio, TY for your confirmation and screenshots. Looks exactly like mine.


----------



## rkt31

has anybody tried jitterbug with mojo and Android using Uapp ? mine not working.


----------



## audi0nick128

I did try it and it didn't bring any improvement on SQ, even though I initially imagined some improvement  
Used on my Odroid it did bring some improvements. 
But don't take my word for it. Rob tested the jitterbug on DAVE and came to the conclusion that the jitterbug can bring a mild improvement to sources that are not run on battery. 

Cheers


----------



## Arpiben

bixby said:


> @x relic X
> 
> thanks for that, I saw it a few pages after my response.  Makes it hard to respond to a post when you forget there are 4-5 more pages to go, haha.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks @bixby for correcting me.
 Summarizing you, it is not an handshake protocol issue but some DACs need the +5V some not.
 Mojo appears to need a permanent +5V in order to keep alive/selected its USB port,
 Therefore a cable with removable +5V will not work for the purpose of an eventual noise reduction. Furtermore, Rob Watts wrote not to worry about it since noise is heavily filtered.
 Cheers.


----------



## vapman

team android: what are the greatest USB OTG cables you know of? i don't want to spend more than $20, maybe $25. ideally no more than $5 or $10 if there's nothing the deliberately makes it exquisitely better than the competition. I am not a strong believer in digital cables.
  
 Also: I have an EMU 0404 with optional output. Would I be better served to use my PC into the 0404, and then use that optical out signal into the Mojo, as opposed to using the ASIO drivres? I am using the same drivers since MOJO launch. I should perfhaps check for an updated version and uninstall ASIO drivers from devices i no longer own.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Mojo so clear and detail I even hear backround faint noise/hiss on Norah Jones recording - come away with me. Not the unit itself, since other songs on her album dead quiet. Also, low level listening I still hear all the details in spades. don't have to push volume up to get the detail at all.


----------



## Soundizer

I hope there will be some kind of announcement on the Chord website for expected lauch date of the Chord Mojo optional modules. Awesome if it is this year as I would rather use the Bluetooth module for the Mojo made by Chord instead of compromising and buying another manufacturer Bluetooth Amp (such as Creative Soundblaster E5).


----------



## shuto77

vapman said:


> team android: what are the greatest USB OTG cables you know of? i don't want to spend more than $20, maybe $25. ideally no more than $5 or $10 if there's nothing the deliberately makes it exquisitely better than the competition. I am not a strong believer in digital cables.
> 
> Also: I have an EMU 0404 with optional output. Would I be better served to use my PC into the 0404, and then use that optical out signal into the Mojo, as opposed to using the ASIO drivres? I am using the same drivers since MOJO launch. I should perfhaps check for an updated version and uninstall ASIO drivers from devices i no longer own.




The best one for ~$25 is the one from TTVJ, with a red connector for the source, but the rest of the cable is rubber. 

Personally, I could tell no benefit between this one and the $6 ones I bought from eBay, but then again, I was using an Android phone as a transport. Some people believe that was the culprit. 

The cables from Forza are a step up in build quality - and price. 

Maybe someone who has compared the low-, mid-, and high-end otg cables on the Mojo can chime in.


----------



## masterpfa

soundizer said:


> I hope there will be some kind of announcement on the Chord website for expected lauch date of the Chord Mojo optional modules. Awesome if it is this year as I would rather use the Bluetooth module for the Mojo made by Chord instead of compromising and buying another manufacturer Bluetooth Amp (such as Creative Soundblaster E5).


 
 That would be nice, but I somehow feel this is a don't hold your breath product.


----------



## Ancipital

shuto77 said:


> The cables from Forza are a step up in build quality - and price.


 
  
 Leaving aside the amount of difference that expensive USB cables may not make, I can certainly speak up for the customer service of Forza. They will build exactly what you ask for surprisingly quickly, and do their utmost to make sure that you're happy with it, They're good people. Don't be shy about giving them a go, if you're tempted.


----------



## captblaze

masterpfa said:


> That would be nice, but I somehow feel this is a don't hold your breath product.


 
  
 at the current pace of the DYI crowd, don't be surprised if a 3rd party solution drops first


----------



## discord76

A bluetooth module would be good. What other modules are planned?


----------



## Mython

discord76 said:


> A bluetooth module would be good. What other modules are planned?


 
  
  
 That topic is discussed in the John Franks interview, with Munkonggadget, linked in post #3 of this thread.


----------



## Mython

*Munkonggadget interview with John Franks, of Chord Electronics*


----------



## discord76

ok, so a Bluetooth module, a wifi module and an SD card player module.


----------



## music4mhell

vapman said:


> team android: what are the greatest USB OTG cables you know of? i don't want to spend more than $20, maybe $25. ideally no more than $5 or $10 if there's nothing the deliberately makes it exquisitely better than the competition. I am not a strong believer in digital cables.
> 
> Also: I have an EMU 0404 with optional output. Would I be better served to use my PC into the 0404, and then use that optical out signal into the Mojo, as opposed to using the ASIO drivres? I am using the same drivers since MOJO launch. I should perfhaps check for an updated version and uninstall ASIO drivers from devices i no longer own.


 
 Till now the best cable i would say will be "Penon Audio Silver OTG cable"
  
 I have tried almost every other cables, 
  
 Amazon Basics
 Monoprice
 Cheap Ebay cables right angled
 Some other cables.
  
 But the Silver OTG cable from Penon audio is giving best sound quality.
 I am yet to try Forzaworks cable, will order soon


----------



## Ray1684

music4mhell said:


> Till now the best cable i would say will be "Penon Audio Silver OTG cable"


 
  
 Was contemplating on picking these up, but opted for Moon Audio cables which are a fair bit dearer.


----------



## miketlse

searchofsub said:


> Mojo so clear and detail I even hear backround faint noise/hiss on Norah Jones recording - come away with me. Not the unit itself, since other songs on her album dead quiet. Also, low level listening I still hear all the details in spades. don't have to push volume up to get the detail at all.


 
  
 I listened to that track last week - so I will have another listen this week. Which version of the album did you listen to - I have the SACD hybrid disc?


----------



## masterpfa

music4mhell said:


> Till now the best cable i would say will be "Penon Audio Silver OTG cable"


 
  
 Thanks just ordered one.


----------



## Zojokkeli

What would be a good place to pick up Mojo in London, preferably somewhere in the central area? Richer Sounds?


----------



## masterpfa

zojokkeli said:


> What would be a good place to pick up Mojo in London, preferably somewhere in the central area? Richer Sounds?


 
 Richer Sounds


----------



## music4mhell

masterpfa said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Till now the best cable i would say will be "Penon Audio Silver OTG cable"
> ...


 
 Please do add 1 ferrite choke, you will get best output 
 i add 2 chokes, cause mine is 30 Cms version, if you want you can specify to Penonaudio, cause by default you will get 10 Cms version.


----------



## GreenBow

Please, does USB Audio Player Pro, have a setting for bit-perfect playback.
  
 I googled to find out. On this page it suggests so, but doesn't say it in plain English. http://bestandroidappsdownload.com/apk/6828/usb-audio-player-pro-v2-5-1/com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro
  
 It says:
 "This app is a must have for every HiFi enthusiast, bypassing all audio limits of Android."


----------



## audi0nick128

Yes UAPP does output bit perfect. 
Cheers


----------



## GreenBow

audi0nick128 said:


> Yes UAPP does output bit perfect.
> Cheers


 

 Thank you very much.


----------



## rkt31

yesterday watched green mile on my windows laptop using mojo and beyerdynamic dt800 600 ohm. I used j river via chord asio without any dsp. I put a jitterbug in between mojo and laptop along with a ferrite choke while using a short USB cable. call it ocd or overkill but I gave it a try as both jitterbug and ferrite are not expensive. I would say this was one of the best movie watching experience of my life. sounds were emanating suddenly from darkest of background . a number of times I thought there was a real storm outside, the effects were so real. ost by Thomas Newman was perfectly creating that ambience .


----------



## GreenBow

rkt31 said:


> yesterday watched green mile on my windows laptop using mojo and beyerdynamic dt800 600 ohm. I used j river via chord asio without any dsp. I put a jitterbug in between mojo and laptop along with a ferrite choke while using a short USB cable. call it ocd or overkill but I gave it a try as both jitterbug and ferrite are not expensive. I would say this was one of the best movie watching experience of my life. sounds were emanating suddenly from darkest of background . a number of times I thought there was a real storm outside, the effects were so real. ost by Thomas Newman was perfectly creating that ambience .


 

 Haha, looking around to see where sounds are coming from, and taking headphones off to check.


----------



## Slaphead

rkt31 said:


> yesterday watched green mile on my windows laptop using mojo and beyerdynamic dt800 600 ohm. I used j river via chord asio without any dsp. I put a jitterbug in between mojo and laptop along with a ferrite choke while using a short USB cable. call it ocd or overkill but I gave it a try as both jitterbug and ferrite are not expensive. I would say this was one of the best movie watching experience of my life. sounds were emanating suddenly from darkest of background . a number of times I thought there was a real storm outside, the effects were so real. ost by Thomas Newman was perfectly creating that ambience .




The Mojo and the DT880s do seem to be a very good pairing - I use the 250Ω Pro variant and the Mojo has certainly breathed new life into them.

One thing I've noticed about listening to the Mojo over the last few months, and I'm sure a lot of you have experienced it as well, is how that little box just makes the headphones disappear. Yes, you can still feel them clamped to your head, but somehow the sound doesn't seem to be coming from them anymore.


----------



## Soundizer

It makes sense for Chord to wait for the new iPhone 7 Bluetooth specifications, before producing the Chord Mojo Bluetooth module in order to future proof best compatibility with it. I expect Apple will make the iPhone 7 announcement in the first week of September and maybe they take Bluetooth tech to the next level especially if rumours are correct of the iPhone 7 having no headphone jack. 

Fantastic if Chord could place the same level of expertise and uncompromising quality into their Bluetooth Module. 
I hope it supports:
(1) New Bluetooth 5.0 - was announced this Summer and has 4 times the range of current Bluetooth. 
(2) AptX HD which is promoted as better than CD quality - announced this year. 
(3) AAC codecs and any new AAC codecs, should Apple include it in the iPhone 7.


----------



## Mython

Without wishing to sound complacent or arrogant (and I'm not employed by Chord, or speaking for them, with this), Chord are acutely aware (much more than most) of the state of the bluetooth art. I am sure they are taking into account the current and imminent options, without needing to follow Apple's lead self-serving agenda  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://youtu.be/10k_yMHCncY?t=19m30s


----------



## Soundizer

mython said:


> Without wishing to sound complacent or arrogant (and I'm not employed by Chord, or speaking for them, with this), Chord are acutely aware (much more than most) of the state of the bluetooth art. I am sure they are taking into account the current and imminent options, without needing to follow Apple's lead self-serving agenda  :wink_face:
> 
> https://youtu.be/10k_yMHCncY?t=19m51s





I agree with you and i only used Apple as an example here, but more to the point is emphasis on next generation wireless technology which is potentially imminent based on 2016 developments - AptX HD and Bluetooth 5.0.

I really liked that YouTube video interview which I linked to from Post 3 last week. Watched it twice now.


----------



## miketlse

searchofsub said:


> Mojo so clear and detail I even hear backround faint noise/hiss on Norah Jones recording - come away with me. Not the unit itself, since other songs on her album dead quiet. Also, low level listening I still hear all the details in spades. don't have to push volume up to get the detail at all.


 
  
 Now that I have listened to the track again several times, you are right that there is a loud background 'hiss' to the track. However i cannot decide whether it is a fault, or intentional - the hiss disappears during the last few seconds of the track, making me wonder if it was intentionally added to the main part of the track. For a while, I did wonder if the hiss was generated by the continual light brushing of the cymbals, but the hiss seems too consistent.
  
 Maybe someone can explain if the hiss was intentional.


----------



## betula

I would like to write about two issues in this post.

 1, I wonder, if anyone is experiencing loose connection with Mojo via usb. Many usb cables I use (Cinnamon or other nameless cables) relatively easily loose connection, if I move Mojo around. Then I move it again, and it works fine. Quite annoying sometimes.

 2, I have just seen Z-s review on YouTube about M9xx. What he says basically is no matter what DAC you use, it is just a DAC. $60 or $600, gives you the same sound. He hasn't officially reviewed Mojo yet, but he probably had a try, as he has a sentence saying yes, Mojo is also very clear sounding, but that is also just an overpriced DAC. (He is just saying Mojo is also very clear, and only implying it is another overpriced DAC, as M9xx is according to him.)
  This review caught my attention for two reasons. One, M9xx is often said sounds very similar to Mojo. Second is, I can't believe, someone with so much audio experience as Z can't appreciate a Mojo-like sound like M9xx at all. (Not Mojo, have to say.)
  I have no other DACs to try at the moment, but I have been switching over between Mojo bitperfect mode and my laptops hp out (Dell E7440, which still is not a crap laptop) and the difference I hear is heaven and earth.
  Straight out of the laptop my X00s sound like cheap Chinese speakers (relative exaggeration). Plastic sound, completely muffled low end. With Mojo everything clears up. Like a proper good quality speaker. Detailed, clear, clean, still punchy low end, overall clarity and detail improvement, and a much more natural, lifelike sound.
  If the difference is so obvious to me, how come, that a well known and very much liked YouTube reviewer can't appreciate a similar sounding device (M9xx) at all? Is it, that M9xx and Mojo are more different than I think? Is it, that we just have different ears? What's then?


----------



## x RELIC x

I don't like Z reviews for so many reasons (not including the nauseous vomit inducing head cam), and have made it all the way through only two of his 'reviews'. Both times I was left with more fluff and opinion than substance.


----------



## betula

x relic x said:


> I don't like Z reviews for so many reasons (not including the nauseous vomit inducing head cam), and have made it all the way through only two of his 'reviews'. Both times I was left with more fluff and opinion than substance.


 

 I like his honest and sarcastic style. It is very entertaining. But have to say, I could almost never agree with him on the 3-4 reviews on different audio equipment, I actually had personal experience with.


----------



## Mojo ideas

soundizer said:


> It makes sense for Chord to wait for the new iPhone 7 Bluetooth specifications, before producing the Chord Mojo Bluetooth module in order to future proof best compatibility with it. I expect Apple will make the iPhone 7 announcement in the first week of September and maybe they take Bluetooth tech to the next level especially if rumours are correct of the iPhone 7 having no headphone jack.
> 
> Fantastic if Chord could place the same level of expertise and uncompromising quality into their Bluetooth Module.
> I hope it supports:
> ...


 Sadly it's seems that there is little demand from the audio industry other than from us for the bluetooth 24 bit so getting the HD Bluetooth modules from any one is going to be difficult in the medium term. Fortunately HD Bluetooth is not the only string in our bow. Developments are underway.


----------



## Slaphead

soundizer said:


> It makes sense for Chord to wait for the new iPhone 7 Bluetooth specifications, before producing the Chord Mojo Bluetooth module in order to future proof best compatibility with it. I expect Apple will make the iPhone 7 announcement in the first week of September and maybe they take Bluetooth tech to the next level especially if rumours are correct of the iPhone 7 having no headphone jack.
> 
> Fantastic if Chord could place the same level of expertise and uncompromising quality into their Bluetooth Module.
> I hope it supports:
> ...




OK I'll pick up on a few things here:-

1) The BT 5.0 standard was only confirmed this summer which means in practical terms that you can only expect it in devices that are at least 12 to 18 months away, maybe longer.

2) If you're referring to Apple's iPhone 7 then Apple has never supported the AptX protocol, so it's unlikely that AptX HD will appear in the iPhone 7, although I have known a couple of pigs to fly in my lifetime. Though it didn't end well, for the pigs that is.

3) Any improvements on the AAC front, if any, will be in form of encoding, not decoding. The decoding is pretty much set in stone as there's only one way to decode an AAC (or MP3) file, but many ways in terms of encoding an AAC (or MP3). Formats such as AAC and MP3 are asynchronos in that the real effort needed is in the encoding. Given the computational limits of the time this is why most MP3 files from the late 90's and early 2000's sound crap, and music encoded with todays algorithms sound pretty good. In fact I'd go as far to say that the only reason people dislike compressed audio is as a result of istening to early MP3s. A modern encoded MP3 at 128 Kbps absolutely trounces an MP3 that was encoded at 320 Kbps in the early 2000s.


----------



## Mediahound

x relic x said:


> I don't like Z reviews for so many reasons (not including the nauseous vomit inducing head cam), and have made it all the way through only two of his 'reviews'. Both times I was left with more fluff and opinion than substance.


 
  
  


betula said:


> I like his honest and sarcastic style. It is very entertaining. But have to say, I could almost never agree with him on the 3-4 reviews on different audio equipment, I actually had personal experience with.


 

 If you watch a few of his reviews, you will see he thinks basically anything sounds good and he cannot tell a difference between most products he reviews.  Not a very discerning ear or anything, so take his reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## Ra97oR

betula said:


> I would like to write about two issues in this post.
> 
> 1, I wonder, if anyone is experiencing loose connection with Mojo via usb. Many usb cables I use (Cinnamon or other nameless cables) relatively easily loose connection, if I move Mojo around. Then I move it again, and it works fine. Quite annoying sometimes.
> 
> ...


 

 I really wouldn't say Z have a huge amount of audio experience myself. He only recently started trying out a variety of headphones and have been overriding his opinion of the "best headphones" couple of times already. It's interesting to see his impression but just like anyone else's impression, take it with a grain of salt and don't feel offended if he doesn't agree.


----------



## maxh22

betula said:


> I would like to write about two issues in this post.
> 
> 
> 1, I wonder, if anyone is experiencing loose connection with Mojo via usb. Many usb cables I use (Cinnamon or other nameless cables) relatively easily loose connection, if I move Mojo around. Then I move it again, and it works fine. Quite annoying sometimes.
> ...




Z made a comment on the Mojo massdrop link and said the Mojo review was released to his patrons. He said he prefered the Oppo HA-2 for its size and form facto and didn't find the dac revolutionary or anything. He believes that you basically don't need anything more than a modi or odac and every dac more than a couple hundred bucks is a waste. I of course do not agree with him. On his Bitfrost Multibit review he said he could hear zero difference between it and his emotiva dac. Mind you he listened for several weeks before doing the review. 

I don't think he can hear the difference between different dacs even though I can clearly hear huge differences in tonality,musicality, soundstage, and general sound reproduction of different dacs.

So yes, take his upcoming Mojo review with a giant grain of salt..


----------



## captblaze

ok its been established that this guy has a tin ear, can we get back to the topic of the thread?


----------



## betula

maxh22 said:


> Z made a comment on the Mojo massdrop link and said the Mojo review was released to his patrons. He said he prefered the Oppo HA-2 for its size and form facto and didn't find the dac revolutionary or anything. He believes that you basically don't need anything more than a modi or odac and every dac more than a couple hundred bucks is a waste. I of course do not agree with him. On his Bitfrost Multibit review he said he could hear zero difference between it and his emotiva dac. Mind you he listened for several weeks before doing the review.
> 
> I don't think he can hear the difference between different dacs even though I can clearly hear huge differences in tonality,musicality, soundstage, and general sound reproduction of different dacs.
> 
> So yes, take his upcoming Mojo review with a giant grain of salt..


 

 Ok, so let's say, he can't hear the difference.
 1, that makes me think whether I really do hear the difference, or I am lying to myself? (according to my own observations I do hear a difference)
 2, this observation makes the whole audio hobby absolutely relative. even more relative than I thought it is, however I already thought, it is very relative. If there is no etalon (measuring standard), that means there is no commonly agreed truth. Yes, in audio hobby everything is very relative. But we do need some clear measuring points, otherwise no opinions count anymore at all, unless you try it yourself. This absolute relativity of expensive audio gear is quite scary.


----------



## cyclops214

According to UPS my mojo is sitting in a shipping facility about an hour away and it won't be here until tomorrow so frustrating.
 As far as Z reviews I find him entertaining but I do not trust him when it comes to his opinion on most geer.


----------



## betula

captblaze said:


> ok its been established that this guy has a tin ear, can we get back to the topic of the thread?


 

 This thread is on topic at least for 20.000 posts of the 21596.
 I think, after this many thousands of very useful posts about Mojo we can afford the luxury to have a few posts about theoretical audio.


----------



## captblaze

betula said:


> Ok, so let's say, he can't hear the difference.
> 1, that makes me think whether I really do hear the difference, or I am lying to myself? (according to my own observations I do hear a difference)
> 2, this observation makes the whole audio hobby absolutely relative. even more relative than I thought it is, however I already thought, it is very relative. If there is no etalon (measuring standard), that means there is no commonly agreed truth. Yes, in audio hobby everything is very relative. But we do need some clear measuring points, otherwise no opinions count anymore at all, unless you try it yourself. This absolute relativity of expensive audio gear is quite scary.


 
  
 Do you buy a car without test driving it? a house sight unseen? shoes without trying them on?  or do you send someone else to do it and blindly take their word for it?
 can you see where I'm going with this?
  
 Why would you trust anything other than your ears when trying to purchase audio gear?


----------



## captblaze

betula said:


> This thread is on topic at least for 20.000 posts of the 21596.
> I think, after this many thousands of very useful posts about Mojo we can afford the luxury to have a few posts about theoretical audio.


 
  
  
 because there is a thread titled "The Science of Sound" and it covers theoretical as well as analytical aspects of sound


----------



## betula

captblaze said:


> Do you buy a car without test driving it? a house sight unseen? shoes without trying them on?  or do you send someone else to do it and blindly take their word for it?
> can you see where I'm going with this?
> 
> Why would you trust anything other than your ears when trying to purchase audio gear?


 

 Yes, it is true. You are coming from the common sense side.
 But audio hobby is slightly different to buying a house or a car to most of us.
 You obviously check your future house or car, not necessarily your next headphones. You buy many things online after reviewers you have some trust in, don't you? You just simply can't buy and try and send back every single item you'd like to try. You can do it with a house or car, but headphones, DACs, DAPs, speakers, amps, etc?
 It is physically impossible to try everything.
 I do not say, you have to believe all reviews you see online. But they should show you a more or less clear path to follow.
 And if Z as a very well known reviewer says something radical, that there is no difference between $60 and 600 DAC, that makes people wonder.


----------



## rkt31

there is a YouTube video of chord Dave playing a dsd256 file of s Japanese jazz trio. the file is available for free download in various format. all formats were recorded simultaneously. I tried all formats with mojo. to me best was dxd version which sounded better than dsd256. dsd files sounded a bit soft and did not have that kind of airiness and separation which dxd had. even 24 192 version sounded better than dsd256. here is the link. http://www.audioshark.org/archive/t-9579.html


----------



## rkt31

it may be due to the inherent timing problem of dsd that dsd sounds soft. also between 16 bit 48khz version and 24 bit 192 khz and dxd there was clear difference of dr which mojo was able to clearly convey.


----------



## Ike1985

Can anyone suggest a good micro-b to micro-b cable for Mojo, not looking to use adapters.


----------



## SearchOfSub

miketlse said:


> I listened to that track last week - so I will have another listen this week. Which version of the album did you listen to - I have the SACD hybrid disc?





I believe it was just in 44.1 CD format in bit-perfect mode through Roon player using Tidal. (Hifi-quality)


----------



## miketlse

searchofsub said:


> I believe it was just in 44.1 CD format in bit-perfect mode through Roon player using Tidal. (Hifi-quality)


 
  
 Thanks.
 I listened to my 44.1 rip from the hybrid SACD disc, using Foobar 2000, and I could hear the hiss as well, but I couldn't decide if it was true hiss, or intentionally added to give the sensation of rain on a window pane. I find it odd that the hiss disappears for the last few seconds of the track, making me wonder if it was intentionally added to most of the track.


----------



## x RELIC x

/Slightly OT




Spoiler: My thoughts on sound differences



The thing about hearing a difference between gear is that not everyone listens for the same thing. When Head Fi member romaz took part in Tyll's Big Sound 2015 he was basically the only one who could pass the blind tests (He's a physician, well educated, well spoken, and has a scientific mind). When asked how he did it I believe he said in the forums he listens for the sense of stage in the music. Once he locked on to that it was fairly easy for him to differentiate between gear. Of course I'm paraphrasing, but the point is that if just listening to the music as a general whole then one may not hear any difference at all between gear. Also, the entire chain plays a large part in being able to hear audible differences. With a sub-par transducer the source gear differences will be further masked in distortions and frequency imbalances.

Some members listen to certain things that they find of great value and therefore, to them, the differences are 'night and day'. Others simply don't care about listening for the same things so they will never 'hear' a 'night and day' difference. I think that's where the majority of disconnect happens in describing audio and audio gear. 

While there is definitely an audible influence from different individual anatomy I'm pretty sure there is not an audio equivalent of colour blindness (where 4kHz would sound like 30Hz, for example), so I feel, as a whole, we pretty much all hear sound as we should within our individual hearing ability. Continuing with the hearing / sight comparison, our brain filters out a lot of information we gather from our eyes and it processes the result to create a mental image of what we 'see'. I'm pretty sure our auditory system is the same and it's the brain that ends up separating what is the same or different relative to what it has 'heard' in the past. Because of this, if the brain isn't focusing on a certain aspect of the sound, or doesn't value a certain aspect, then the differences 'heard' will not really be evident to the brain IMHO.

With the Mojo, to me, the differences were immediately evident from the gear I owned when I first heard it. Even more so the longer I acclimated to the sound. When a reviewer simply dismisses a difference in sound that _I clearly hear_ then I just chalk it up to the reviewer being lazy, or simply not focusing on the same qualities that I do. _Of course this doesn't apply to everything as some gear simply does sound the same/similar_. Also, it's all relative to the experience of the listener and the qualities the listener values/focuses on. As it says in my signature... If it produces pleasure for the individual, then it's right.


----------



## Traveller

rkt31 said:


> there is a YouTube video of chord Dave playing a dsd256 file of s Japanese jazz trio. the file is available for free download in various format. all formats were recorded simultaneously. I tried all formats with mojo. to me best was dxd version which sounded better than dsd256. dsd files sounded a bit soft and did not have that kind of airiness and separation which dxd had. even 24 192 version sounded better than dsd256. here is the link. http://www.audioshark.org/archive/t-9579.html


 
 Thanks for the tip! I don't have any DSD files and quite frankly, have no intentions of going above 24b96K which is about as good as I need it to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 However, thanks to those files, I got to at least try out DSD for once. I will of course also take the time in the near future to A/B them as well, just to confirm my assumption.
  
 But for playback I am still "fine-tuning" my players. I got UAPP to play DSD but I had to make a change to the default settings. The Mojo's power switch initially shone _purple_. The reason is that the default DSD setting in UAPP is for "DSD to PCM" and I had to change it to "DSD over PCM". Unfortunately I haven't figured out how to square away Foobar yet but I presume it's a similar issue.
  
 Foobar: yellow
 UAPP (DSD to PCM): purple "DAC 352800Hz & File DSD 5.6MHz 1bit"
 UAPP (DSD over PCM): white "DAC DSD 5.6MHz & File DSD 5.6MHz 1bit"
  
 As for the 256, I get occasional pauses with UAPP - not sure if it's a buffering problem (the file is stored on the removable SD card), CPU problem or the App itself.
 Foobar: yellow
 UAPP (DSD over PCM): white "DAC DSD 11.2MHz & File DSD 11.2MHz 1bit" (occasional pauses/stutter)
  
 Last but not least, could you please share the link to that Dave video? Thx


----------



## rkt31

@Traveller, here is the link of chord Dave . https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a-32HucXPLA&fulldescription=1&client=mv-google&gl=IN&hl=en


----------



## randomdude

I have a Dx90 as a Dap and a sony mdr z7. Can anyone help me decide if it is worth an upgrade to buy the chord mojo to enchance the sound quality of my setup? So far my dx90 can drive the mdr z7 just fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmills8

randomdude said:


> I have a Dx90 as a Dap and a sony mdr z7. Can anyone help me decide if it is worth an upgrade to buy the chord mojo to enchance the sound quality of my setup? So far my dx90 can drive the mdr z7 just fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes


----------



## SearchOfSub

miketlse said:


> Thanks.
> I listened to my 44.1 rip from the hybrid SACD disc, using Foobar 2000, and I could hear the hiss as well, but I couldn't decide if it was true hiss, or intentionally added to give the sensation of rain on a window pane. I find it odd that the hiss disappears for the last few seconds of the track, making me wonder if it was intentionally added to most of the track.






I remember long ago when the album first came out lot of people recommended it saying it was recorded well.(in the hifi 2-channel crowd atleast) as opposed to Adele's album. Maybe it was intentionally done that way to give it a "live" feel and a bit of LP warmth. large percentage of the population listen to music in their cars commuting and playing FM stations so i doubt an average guy will be able to pick out the accurate imaging and hear that it is infact a backround hiss coming from behind the vocals when everything is so diffused with low fi gear. It's possible with sounds so diffused and not so clear, it infact gives it a little bit of LP warmth and a live feel, so might have just work out. Just wild guesses though.


----------



## x RELIC x

miketlse said:


> Now that I have listened to the track again several times, you are right that there is a loud background 'hiss' to the track. However i cannot decide whether it is a fault, or intentional - the hiss disappears during the last few seconds of the track, making me wonder if it was intentionally added to the main part of the track. For a while, I did wonder if the hiss was generated by the continual light brushing of the cymbals, but the hiss seems too consistent.
> 
> Maybe someone can explain if the hiss was intentional.




The initial 2002 CD release of Come Away With Me was slightly dynamically compressed. The re-release in 2012 that I purchased later from Acoustic Sounds is better. The track 'Come Away With Me' has brushes running on the drums throughout the song, there isn't any hiss at all. You can hear the variety in the brush circling the drum, not a constant drone of hiss. Also, at 1:20 the drummer stops briefly to highlight Norah's words, then continues again at 1:23. Again he stops briefly at 2:45 and resumes at 2:48. This also happens at the end. It's a common theme in that album, and that song in particular doesn't have one drum stick hit on the skins.




searchofsub said:


> I remember long ago when the album first came out lot of people recommended it saying it was recorded well.(in the hifi 2-channel crowd atleast.) as opposed to Adele's album.
> 
> ....




Adele is _horribly_ compressed in her digital releases (including CD) and I have a hard time listening to her albums because of it. The Mojo clearly highlights both examples from Norah Jones and Adele.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> Adel is _horribly_ compressed in her digital releases (including CD) and I have a hard time listening to her albums because of it. The Mojo clearly highlights both examples.


 
  
 There are _thousands_ of reasons to have a hard time listening to her albums, and you choose _that_ one?!


----------



## Dobrescu George

jmills8 said:


> Yes


 
  
 Please don't answer with just an yes, the answer is always more complicated. Just telling someone that it's worth to upgrade without taking other factors into account can lead to buyers remorse if they are unhappy with the signature after they get it. 
  


randomdude said:


> I have a Dx90 as a Dap and a sony mdr z7. Can anyone help me decide if it is worth an upgrade to buy the chord mojo to enchance the sound quality of my setup? So far my dx90 can drive the mdr z7 just fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


  

 What type of sound are you interested in? 
  
 I think that is Mojo fits your bill when it comes to your personal tastes, it is a totally worth it upgrade. remember that it's smooth and musical, and Mojo can drive a lot of hard to drive headphones. 


mython said:


> There are _thousands_ of reasons to have a hard time listening to her albums, and you choose _that_ one?!


 
  
 Owned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Some remixes are acceptable


----------



## jmills8

dobrescu george said:


> Please don't answer with just an yes, the answer is always more complicated. Just telling someone that it's worth to upgrade without taking other factors into account can lead to buyers remorse if they are unhappy with the signature after they get it.
> 
> What type of sound are you interested in?
> 
> ...


 ok then no comment.


----------



## Light - Man

jmills8 said:


> ok then no comment.


 
 Like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or like this?


----------



## Soundizer

I have ordered via eBay a (Micro USB to Lightning Cable) for 49.99 USD. 

Will post details of it when it arrives. 

Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/252476440532?_mwBanner=1


----------



## rkt31

while many people consider Norah Jones come away with me as audiophile stuff but imho it is far from it. I never liked the old record kind of sound which always felt deliberately done. I have other newer popular jazz albums recorded much better than Norah Jones . try albums of manu katche or fourplay or even Diana krall , all have better dynamics and transparency.


----------



## Light - Man

randomdude said:


> I have a Dx90 as a Dap and a sony mdr z7. Can anyone help me decide if it is worth an upgrade to buy the chord mojo to enhance the sound quality of my setup? So far my dx90 can drive the mdr z7 just fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 Having had both Ibasso DX90 and Mojo, I will attempt to make a stab at answering your question. *IMO!!!*
  
 First of all, as in the words of the song from F.R. David, "*words don't come easy*" - to me but gifs *do* come a bit too frequently!
  
 The DX90 can tend to be a bit sterile/clinical and can lack a bit of body, perhaps unless partnered with a warmer style headphone.
  
 The Mojo, generally is much more musical but can have an upfront, in your face presentation, which can take some time to get used to.
  
 If you have ever tried the Fiio X5 (which I really disliked) you may get the idea of what I mean by an 'in your face' presentation, but in my opinion the Mojo is in a different league.
  
 I say this to anyone considering buying a Mojo - stop wasting your time thinking about it - just go ahead and buy it from somewhere with a good returns policy and try it for yourself and see if it does it for you and also if stacking works okay for you, etc.


----------



## Mython

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mython said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Adel is _horribly_ compressed in her digital releases (including CD) and I have a hard time listening to her albums because of it. The Mojo clearly highlights both examples.
> ...


 
  


  

  
 Yeah, but ABBA sing in _English_, even though they are Swedes.
  
 It's _anyone's_ guess what language Adele 'sings' in, but it definitely isn't English! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I'll go even further, and say that, frankly, anyone playing Adele through Mojo should be made to forfeit their Mojo and settle for a lesser DAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
_(ducks and waits for the inevitable backlash!)_


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> Yeah, but ABBA sing in _English_, even though they are Swedes.
> 
> It's _anyone's_ guess what language Adele 'sings' in, but it definitely isn't English!
> 
> ...


 Ill add Diana krall to the list not cause the recording but of her singing.


----------



## Mython

soundizer said:


> I have ordered via eBay a (Micro USB to Lightning Cable) for 49.99 USD.
> 
> Will post details of it when it arrives.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool. I'll add it to post #3 if you find it works as it should


----------



## maxh22

mython said:


> Yeah, but ABBA sing in _English_, even though they are Swedes.
> 
> It's _anyone's_ guess what language Adele 'sings' in, but it definitely isn't English!
> 
> ...




You know Mython, the funny thing is that one of the first few songs I tried with Mojo was Hello as well as her latest album. Since I wasn't accustomed to the resolution at that time it literally made my jaw drop. I gave a listen to her new album on other dacs and found it to be unengaging and boring. But with Mojo it made it not just more bearable but actually entertaining. You could actually feel more emotion when she sings.


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Yeah, but ABBA sing in _English_, even though they are *Swedes*.
> 
> It's _anyone's_ guess what language *Adele* 'sings' in, but it definitely isn't English!
> 
> ...


 
 I really disliked *swedes* and turnips until I stumbled across the blond fluffy variety! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think it will be water off a *ducks* back while she *waits* for her next royalty cheque to come in.


----------



## Traveller

Originally Posted by *Traveller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> rkt31 said:
> 
> 
> > there is a YouTube video of chord Dave playing a dsd256 file of s Japanese jazz trio. the file is available for free download in various format. all formats were recorded simultaneously. I tried all formats with mojo. to me best was dxd version which sounded better than dsd256. dsd files sounded a bit soft and did not have that kind of airiness and separation which dxd had. even 24 192 version sounded better than dsd256. here is the link. http://www.audioshark.org/archive/t-9579.html
> ...


 
  
 Regarding Foobar and DSD, the DSDIFF Decoder "plugin" has one parm; "Max Sample Rate". Oddly, it defaults to 88200 (and max is 192000.)
 So now I know why Mojo was yellow when playing both DSD files... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Setting it to the max (192K) changes Mojo's color to... you guessed it, blue. So now I understand how Foobar is controlling the "sample-rate notification" info. What I don't understand is why the parm. and odd sample-rate "ceiling" in the first place; worse, I have no clue what Foobar is really doing with the stream... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
  
  
 p.s. T4S the link, @rkt31


----------



## rkt31

@Traveller, in install foobar asio plugin and then install foobar dacs decoder plugin. now for dsd playback select 'dsd chord 1.05 asio' as output instead of 'chord asio 1.05' which is for pcm only. now go to sacd in preferences and select dsd as output instead of default pcm. now dsd will automatically stream as dop. I have tried dsd256 too this way and works perfectly fine.


----------



## miketlse

x relic x said:


> The initial 2002 CD release of Come Away With Me was slightly dynamically compressed. The re-release in 2012 that I purchased later from Acoustic Sounds is better. The track 'Come Away With Me' has brushes running on the drums throughout the song, there isn't any hiss at all. You can hear the variety in the brush circling the drum, not a constant drone of hiss. Also, at 1:20 the drummer stops briefly to highlight Norah's words, then continues again at 1:23. Again he stops briefly at 2:45 and resumes at 2:48. This also happens at the end. It's a common theme in that album, and that song in particular doesn't have one drum stick hit on the skins.
> Adele is _horribly_ compressed in her digital releases (including CD) and I have a hard time listening to her albums because of it. The Mojo clearly highlights both examples from Norah Jones and Adele.


 
 I have just listened again to the track, and you are right about the brushing fading in and out.
  
 Just a year ago, before i discovered good DACs, I never heard enough detail in tracks, to think about brushing (whether cymbals or drums).


----------



## GreenBow

maxh22 said:


> You know Mython, the funny thing is that one of the first few songs I tried with Mojo was Hello as well as her latest album. Since I wasn't accustomed to the resolution at that time it literally made my jaw drop. I gave a listen to her new album on other dacs and found it to be unengaging and boring. But with Mojo it made it not just more bearable but actually entertaining. You could actually feel more emotion when she sings.


 

 C'mon. When you listen to Adele you hear her stop and work out how she gonna sing the next thing. Like in Hello, she sings 'more', as mowoooh. It's bad enough her doing that, but having to listen to her think her way through that, is too much. Adele is the biggest con currently. Then sometimes you just have no idea where the junk comes from: it's like being affronted.
  
 @Head Fi.
  
 (Any yes when I want to copy and paste YES I WANT TO ALLOW ACCESS!) How many times?


----------



## GreenBow

P.S. Today I finally after over a year managed to make a (FLAC) rip with EAC. Do we get prizes for that? (With artwork too.)
  
 At last I can feed Mojo with some good error free sound files.


----------



## KT66

Why so long? eac is simple to use


----------



## KT66

miketlse said:


> I have just listened again to the track, and you are right about the brushing fading in and out.
> 
> Just a year ago, before i discovered good DACs, I never heard enough detail in tracks, to think about brushing (whether cymbals or drums).


if you like Come Away With Me you must check out the Classic Records 200gm pressing.


----------



## Deftone

kt66 said:


> Why so long? eac is simple to use


 
  
 the ui is not very modern nor user friendly but it doesnt take very long to get used to.
  
 dbpoweramp is much better.


----------



## GreenBow

kt66 said:


> if you like Come Away With Me you must check out the Classic Records 200gm pressing.


 

 I love Come away With Me. I didn't care much for the criticism on the last page for this album. It's a classic in its own right now. It's one of the albums I put on when I absolutely must have slower gentler music. The track Nightingale should be a in a hall of music somewhere. Long Day is Over should not be far behind.
  
 To be honest though it did take me a long time to get to liking that album. Initially it left me nonplussed and I just didn't get it.


----------



## miketlse

kt66 said:


> if you like Come Away With Me you must check out the Classic Records 200gm pressing.


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion, but I would need to buy the album, plus a turntable and cartridge, before I could listen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think that money is probably already allocated to my next chord DAC, but which one is where the uncertainty lies.


----------



## Deftone

a while ago i did an AB test with mojo and galaxy s6 and i couldnt tell any difference, that was using Final Heaven 2 but when i bumped up to higher tier iems the difference hit me in face, lower quality transducers will mask the source. i already knew this i just wanted to mention it.
  
 mojo wont transform your sennheiser HD201 but its worth it if your other gear can show what its capable of.
  
 remember you cant fit a hippo through a cat flap


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I love Come away With Me. I didn't care much for the criticism on the last page for this album. It's a classic in its own right now. It's one of the albums I put on when I absolutely must have slower gentler music. The track Nightingale should be a in a hall of music somewhere. Long Day is Over should not be far behind.
> 
> To be honest though it did take me a long time to get to liking that album. Initially it left me nonplussed and I just didn't get it.


 
 I think you misinterpreted my comments - I was trying to understand the musical makeup of the track, ie was it hiss or intentional brushing, or what?
  
 Asking questions is not the same as negative criticism!


----------



## Mython

deftone said:


> kt66 said:
> 
> 
> > Why so long? eac is simple to use
> ...


 
  
 interface might be more user-friendly, but it doesn't mean it's as good or better when it comes to actual ripping quality. EAC can be set as paranoid as the user wants it to be, which can be very handy for many discs.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> I think you misinterpreted my comments - I was trying to understand the musical makeup of the track, ie was it hiss or intentional brushing, or what?
> 
> Asking questions is not the same as negative criticism!


 

 Yeah sorry, I nearly did add a comment about the fact I thought you were aiming at the engineering. I guess I don't have the trasducers to hear what you hear though. It sounds normal to me. As someone wisely said above you can't fit a hippo through a cat-flap.
  
 I only have Grado 225e and Q Acoustics BT3, attached to my Mojo.
  
 EDIT: Plus I find it hard to defend Norah Jones since her second and third album went downhill consecutively.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Yeah sorry, I nearly did add a comment about the fact I thought you were aiming at the engineering. I guess I don't have the trasducers to hear what you hear though. It sounds normal to me. As someone wisely said above you can't fit a hippo through a cat-flap.
> 
> I only have Grado 225e and Q Acoustics BT3, attached to my Mojo.
> 
> EDIT: Plus I find it hard to defend Norah Jones since her second and third album went downhill consecutively.


 
  
 i was using a pair of beyer T51i, which are quite good at the higher frequencies, so much so that i suspect that some people would find them too bright. 
 Nevertheless they are good at resolving fine detail.
  
 I have listened to two of her other albums, and they did not appeal to me as much.


----------



## x RELIC x

miketlse said:


> I have just listened again to the track, and you are right about the brushing fading in and out.
> 
> Just a year ago, before i discovered good DACs, I never heard enough detail in tracks,* to think about* brushing (whether cymbals or drums).




This highlights nicely my previous point about perceived sound differences reported from individuals. :wink_face:


----------



## maxh22

deftone said:


> a while ago i did an AB test with mojo and galaxy s6 and i couldnt tell any difference, that was using Final Heaven 2 but when i bumped up to higher tier iems the difference hit me in face, lower quality transducers will mask the source. i already knew this i just wanted to mention it.
> 
> mojo wont transform your sennheiser HD201 but its worth it if your other gear can show what its capable of.
> 
> remember you cant fit a hippo through a cat flap


 
 A buddy of mine owns Actionpie iems. They cost $27 on amazon and they are marketed as a high resolution heavy bass in ear monitor. I couldn't even find the company's website but they are based in China. I didn't think much of it when I ordered it for him. But when I plugged it into his Iphone, it sounded pretty good. Into my V10 and the sound quality went up several levels, into the Mojo and it further improved and actually sounded convincing! The IEM reproduces the whole frequency range pretty well and it's bass has a nice kick to it without muddying up the midrange
  
 The same couldn't be said about the $30 Sennheiser earbud I own so YMMV.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016L0DRXE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Soundizer

Is the Chord Mojo better suited to general Music listening rather than Movie?

The reason I ask is because it seems limited on Surround Sound Soundstage compared to my Linn Amplifier, but the Mojo is much much much better on Music.


----------



## masterpfa

rkt31 said:


> while many people consider Norah Jones come away with me as audiophile stuff but imho it is far from it. I never liked the old record kind of sound which always felt deliberately done. I have other newer popular jazz albums recorded much better than Norah Jones . try albums of manu katche or fourplay or even Diana krall , all have better dynamics and transparency.


 
  
  


greenbow said:


> I love Come away With Me. I didn't care much for the criticism on the last page for this album. It's a classic in its own right now. It's one of the albums I put on when I absolutely must have slower gentler music. The track Nightingale should be a in a hall of music somewhere. Long Day is Over should not be far behind.
> 
> To be honest though it did take me a long time to get to liking that album. Initially it left me nonplussed and I just didn't get it.


 
 Nora Jones album 'Come away with me' I have always liked and similar to above, some of the lesser mentioned tracks.
 I think most of the above I also agree with, will have to research Manu Katche


----------



## captblaze

another female vocalist worth a listen to is Radka Toneff


----------



## howdy

captblaze said:


> another female vocalist worth a listen to is Radka Toneff



Since we're on the subject, Melody Gardot is one of the best female vocalist.


----------



## x RELIC x

The relatively new release from Chesky Records by Melissa Menago - Little Crimes - is great with the Mojo. You can not only hear the rain outside the church, but it actually sounds like rain on the Mojo, not just white noise. _And yes, she has a very nice voice!_ Should be in the Mojo's Greatest Hits thread for it's fidelity.


[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3xO_S9WRxM[/VIDEO]


----------



## rkt31

cheeky has long list of some great jazz albums. some of my favorites are portrait of Cuba , Jon faddis remembrances, Carter, Cobb, Coleman and stern 4 generations of miles and many more.


----------



## GreenBow

@Mython, haha yeah. Thanks for the rep point and laugh on my EAC post.
  
 To be honest I found EAC a nightmare.
  
 1. Where you find a download for it, it also supplies a link for a FLAC decoder. I installed that and set it to the right path. Then when I tried to use EAC, it said it could not access it.

I discovered yesterday that EAC has a FLAC converter built in. Set the right path and off you go.
  
 2. I got it going after following this vid. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58RmQsGGbeQ Even then I need to read down the comments in the vid, to find another solution. It was ripping only .wav and not compressing to FLAC. ...(You can read what happened, if you are curious, because I use GreenBow on Youtube too.)
  
  
 I mean the level of settings are absurd. When you compare it to Media Go, you choose file type and that's it. However I wanted to get error checked, top quality rips, because I have been getting clicks when playing audio. Today I was listening very close to some clicks on EAC ripped Katie Melua - The Closest Thing to Crazy. Even in the first line of lyrics there is a click in the last word, "strong". However it might not be an audio error. That track has quite a lot of clicks.
  
 Since I may have ruled out rip, I am worried what the clicks ma be now. It's not random. It could be my fairly low end headphones and speakers because it's present on both.
  
 I am worried it's the Mojo. I can test with my other DAC. Plus I need to get one of those flux things on my cable, that I keep going digging for. (I have some somewhere.)
  
 (Anyway to add to my EAC worries. I get different track data formats on each of the three rips I have done so far. Like one rip was perfect, track name, stats etc. However one rip included the album title, then track number, then track name. Gotta check how that looks in JRiver.)


----------



## gnarlsagan

Just confirmed that Android Nougat (on my Nexus 9) produces garbled audio through the Mojo, AND still upsamples. Audio through my Leckerton is not garbled. Yay Android.

However, through UAPP on either device audio is clean and processed properly. 

Does anyone have another Android Nexus device with Nougat to try with the Mojo? My Nexus 5 isn't supported yet.


----------



## Zojokkeli

gnarlsagan said:


> Just confirmed that Android Nougat (on my Nexus 9) produces garbled audio through the Mojo, AND still upsamples. Audio through my Leckerton is not garbled. Yay Android.
> 
> However, through UAPP on either device audio is clean and processed properly.
> 
> Does anyone have another Android Nexus device with Nougat to try with the Mojo? My Nexus 5 isn't supported yet.




From what I understand Nexus 5 isn't getting Nougat anymore. I'm picking up Mojo next week if I can sneak a purchase past the missus, and try it out with my Nexus 5X when I find a suitable cable.


----------



## jmills8

zojokkeli said:


> From what I understand Nexus 5 isn't getting Nougat anymore. I'm picking up Mojo next week if I can sneak a purchase past the missus, and try it out with my Nexus 5X when I find a suitable cable.


 Just buy A Game Of Thrones Kings Chair and the Mojo and sit ,relax , and listen to tunes.


----------



## cyclops214

soundizer said:


> I have ordered via eBay a (Micro USB to Lightning Cable) for 49.99 USD.
> 
> Will post details of it when it arrives.
> 
> ...


 
 Just placed my order now.


----------



## Soundizer

cyclops214 said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > I have ordered via eBay a (Micro USB to Lightning Cable) for 49.99 USD.
> ...






Awesome. The delivery here in the UK from China is September/October so a bit of a wait. I guess it can be put through the letter box so good thing that no one needs to be here to receive it.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> @Mython, haha yeah. Thanks for the rep point and laugh on my EAC post.
> 
> To be honest I found EAC a nightmare.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I've always been upfront that EAC isn't the best for tagging.
  
 Regarding clicks, you must (must) setup the Read Sample Offset correctly.
  
  

  
  
 It's not a perfect world - no perfect ripper yet exists - I personally prefer to prioritise rip quality first, tagging second, but that is more hassle than most people are prepared to tolerate.
  
 Anyhoo, this is drifting a little off-topic


----------



## Traveller

kt66 said:


> if you like Come Away With Me you must check out the Classic Records 200gm pressing.


 
 It's pretty modern stuff... are we certain that the original master was recorded using analog equipment?


----------



## tretneo

cyclops214 said:


> Just placed my order now.


 
  
 Does this cable include/mimic cck?


----------



## rkt31

@Traveller, I don't think it has analog source but it was mixed with some kind of compression mimicking the analog source. I can't really understand why audiophile love this album so much. for me norah Jones has pretty one dimensional voice with limited range . that's why other albums after come away with me were not so popular. since the the album is natively digital , the vinyl can only be as good as the dac which was used to cut the vinyl master. so even on vinyl theoretically you are listening to the dac.


----------



## Traveller

markf786 said:


> I just got my Mojo and have a problem with the first half-second of every new track being cut off. ...  I don't have this problem with my DragonFly Black, Apogee Groove, or Apogee Uno...


 
   





markf786 said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > The problem of muting the initial start is due to certain OS and apps - when the sample rate changes, the data in the buffers get sent out at the wrong rate. When you switch from DSD to PCM you then get a loud bang, or track played at the wrong rate for a period. *Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC.* So to fix the apps problem, if the sample rate changes, I force a mute for 0.5 seconds, so that you do not hear these noises. On some apps, you can force a small silent period at the beginning and this solves the issue.
> ...


 
  
 I also assumed Mojo was the only DAC using this "solution" but today I came across this from another thread:
  
 Originally Posted by *Sodafish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> ...I have quite a specific inquiry about foobar regarding use with external USB DACs. I just recently got the *iFi Micro iDSD* (which is fabulous btw), and am having an issue with foobar where, upon a track transition involving a change in PCM sample rate or format type (PCM to DSD, or vice-versa) *the first half second or so of the track is cut off*. This appears to happen regardless of the buffer settings I use within the iFi driver or foobar's output settings. As I understand it, this is due to the hardware having to re-sync at the new sample rate, correct? JRiver has a setting specifically to address this: "play silence at startup for hardware synchronization", which solves the issue ...


 
  
 My only point here is that Mojo is not the only DAC that was programmed this way. I'm lucky in that I only use two apps - UAPP for my Android-based smartphones and Foobar2000 for my Windows-based gear. for both apps, there's the possibility of adding silence before each song. With Foobar, you can even set the exact length (in ms). The poster above acknowledged there is also the option in JRiver and I have to believe that the Onkyo app (Android, IOS, etc.) must also have the option


----------



## Traveller

rkt31 said:


> @Traveller, in install foobar asio plugin and then install foobar dacs decoder plugin. now for dsd playback select 'dsd chord 1.05 asio' as output instead of 'chord asio 1.05' which is for pcm only. now go to sacd in preferences and select dsd as output instead of default pcm. now dsd will automatically stream as dop. I have tried dsd256 too this way and works perfectly fine.


 

 Thanks again for the feedback but I'm not sure what _"Foobar DACs Decoder"_ is but I found a decent solution (and most likely what you meant) using foo-input-SACD (ver 0.9.11) - obviously designed to do more than just DSD playback but it seems to play well with DSD.
 Aside from selecting either ASIO or WASAPI (event / push), the only parm (AFAIK) is its "output mode" _(PCM or DSD, the latter being the obvious choice)_. I'm assuming it is a DoP based deal. It correctly "reports" the defined sample rates for both DSD128 & 256 (5.6MHz & 11.2MHz) and Mojo lights up white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Oddly enough, the only issue I've come across is that it does not feed the Visualizations (Spectrum, etc.) when playing DSDs (PCMs are fine)... .
  
 I prefer to use WASAPI; I don't like the "warning" signs the developers of Foobar posted all over to use ASIO _"only as a last resort"_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 Back on topic regarding the Orfeu Negro versions ; I'm having a very hard time A/Bing them because the DSD versions are obviously louder - maybe ~3clicks of Mojo's volume controls. I am surprised you didn't mention it in your OP considering you were comparing the PCM against the DSD variants... . I will test them using my main system later; I have a basic Sound Level Meter which should help even out the playing field...


----------



## cyclops214

soundizer said:


> Awesome. The delivery here in the UK from China is September/October so a bit of a wait. I guess it can be put through the letter box so good thing that no one needs to be here to receive it.


 
 Not sure how long it will take to get to the US I have not received an email with tracking information yet.


----------



## cyclops214

tretneo said:


> Does this cable include/mimic cck?


 
 The marketing says it is for i devices and the Mojo so I hope it will I will find out for sure when it shows up.


----------



## tretneo

cyclops214 said:


> The marketing says it is for i devices and the Mojo so I hope it will I will find out for sure when it shows up.


 
  
 Cool, looking forward to seeing your update. It looks like a nice quality cable, certainly nicer that the Fiio L19 I've been using.


----------



## GreenBow

rkt31 said:


> @Traveller, I don't think it has analog source but it was mixed with some kind of compression mimicking the analog source. I can't really understand why audiophile love this album so much. for me norah Jones has pretty one dimensional voice with limited range . that's why other albums after come away with me were not so popular. since the the album is natively digital , the vinyl can only be as good as the dac which was used to cut the vinyl master. so even on vinyl theoretically you are listening to the dac.


 
  
 I think the criticism of NJ voice is out of line. Her albums following Come Away with Me, did not do less well because of her voice. I would have listened to them endlessly if to me they grabbed me like Come Away With Me. Her third album sounds saturated in some sort of weird engineering, where it sounds dull. Many of the tracks on her third album have not grabbed me in the same way as tracks on Come Away With Me, either. However I have not listened to it quite enough to make a qualitative evaluation. I found Come Away With Me took me quite a lot of listens. However CAWM had likeable tones and interesting themes which made me listen more. It's an album that I have revelled in sometimes.
  
 Her think so far, I find her second album has likeability somewhere between the first and third.


----------



## rkt31

@Traveller, yes I meant foobar sacd decoder plugin, that must be auto correct by the mobile phone. the foobar warning about asio is due to the fact that asio drivers are third party drivers by the dacs manufacturers so in some cases there might have been problems/conflict of asio drivers with Windows process. but chord asio drivers have never given any problems. during my comparison of the dsd and pcm version I did not hear any volume difference. in your case there must have been +6db gain which is by default in foobar sometimes while playing dsd. that gain is not required in foobar as chord dacs apply +6db gain to dsd during processing.


----------



## cyclops214

tretneo said:


> Cool, looking forward to seeing your update. It looks like a nice quality cable, certainly nicer that the Fiio L19 I've been using


 
 I looked at that fiio Cable myself could not get past how big the lightning connector side was.


----------



## tretneo

cyclops214 said:


> I looked at that fiio Cable myself could not get past how big the lightning connector side was.




Yeah it's pretty annoying


----------



## paruchuribros

soundizer said:


> Is the Chord Mojo better suited to general Music listening rather than Movie?
> 
> The reason I ask is because it seems limited on Surround Sound Soundstage compared to my Linn Amplifier, but the Mojo is much much much better on Music.




Today I was listening to 1 of the songs and able to differentiate 7 steps of surround sound of 1 instrument with 2016 EL-8 Closed and MOJO Chord. It was a wow movement for me.


----------



## Meto

Hey guys,
  
 Trying to go through the 1445 pages of material this past 3 days. I hate to repeat a question. Sorry in advance.
 I'm really new to the hi-fi world. My sole investment up to date is the akt8ie in-ears from Astell&Kern/Beyerdynamics. I'm using this to listen to 320kbs mp3 from iPhone 6 and MacBook Pro. It was a huge upgrade in SQ for me, after the Etymotic hf5. 
  
 I was always intimidated by the DACs. Thinking of carrying another piece of equipment is a hassle by itself. But, after researching for 3 days, i think that Mojo is a very good choice.
  
 My question is, will it transform my listening experience? Yes, i know that this is not an easy question. There are lots of variables at hand.
 Just think of it this way. If we compare it to my headphone switch mentioned before. The difference you would hear after that.
  
 Just bear in mind, this would be my first ever DAC. I cannot claim that i'm a veteran audiophile. Just a guy enjoying little nuances in a recording.
 Of course, at the end of the day, being a newbie, the question arises. After spending 900 EUR on headphones, another 600 would be doable, but does it really worth it?


----------



## gab840

meto said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to go through the 1445 pages of material this past 3 days. I hate to repeat a question. Sorry in advance.
> I'm really new to the hi-fi world. My sole investment up to date is the akt8ie in-ears from Astell&Kern/Beyerdynamics. I'm using this to listen to 320kbs mp3 from iPhone 6 and MacBook Pro. It was a huge upgrade in SQ for me, after the Etymotic hf5.
> ...



Simple and small answer :
Yes it really will be...... And that to a very good extent.


----------



## lurk

OT question
  
  
 is there any thread with photos of how iem looks on ear??
 size comparison while user is wearing it


----------



## miketlse

meto said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to go through the 1445 pages of material this past 3 days. I hate to repeat a question. Sorry in advance.
> I'm really new to the hi-fi world. My sole investment up to date is the akt8ie in-ears from Astell&Kern/Beyerdynamics. I'm using this to listen to 320kbs mp3 from iPhone 6 and MacBook Pro. It was a huge upgrade in SQ for me, after the Etymotic hf5.
> ...


 
  
 There are many posters, who consider the combination of the Mojo plus the AK T8ies to be a match made in heaven.
 For example read some of the posts by Peter Hyatt mentioned in this post http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20895#post_12773158
  
 I was interested in buying some AK T8ies to partner with my Mojo, however I was cautious because of the poor reliability reports for the Mk1. I still wanted to experience the Tesla technology, so I bought a pair of the Beyer T51i phones. I know that they are on ear, and not in ear, but their sound signature has convinced me that the AK T8ies must sound special, and be well suited to the Mojo.
  
 I think that my experience with the Mojo, mirrors many other posters on this thread/forum. Briefly the Mojo:
  

makes high bitrate MP3s sound almost indistinguishable from CDs (it does improve low bitrate MP3s a bit, but there is only so much that can be achieved with such poor starting material.)
makes well mastered red book CDs sound so good, that you wonder if there is any need to buy HiRes versions of songs
has such a low noise floor, and such good handling of musical transients, that you start to hear much more detail from CDs you thought that you already knew inside out.
because the Mojo is so revealing, it does mean that you can easily hear which tracks were poorly mastered, plus low levels of interference from the innards of your phone or computer etc. So the Mojo does reward a bit of time spent to select the best performing (note I am not saying the most expensive) USB cable, plus music player and settings, to ensure that you are supplying a bitperfect signal as the input material. There is plenty of advice about how to do this on post #3 of this thread.
  
 This thread contains posts from many people who demoed the Mojo out of curiousity, and were moved to order one straight away.
 It is not right to advise you to buy a Mojo unheard (although that is what I did), but I can suggest that you demo the Mojo, and I don't think that you will regret it.


----------



## Mython

I also recommend reading Rob's discussions, listed in post #3 -  not in order to be geeky, but because they paint a very broad picture of the nuances of Mojos operation, and the way these may interact with the subjective perception of how Mojo sounds (including why some people find Mojo becomes more impressive, to their ears/brain, over time, as opposed to necessarily being instantly impressive at first listen).


----------



## brent75

mython said:


> I also recommend reading Rob's discussions, listed in post #3 -  not in order to be geeky, but because they paint a very broad picture of the nuances of Mojos operation, and the way these may interact with the subjective perception of how Mojo sounds (including why some people find Mojo becomes more impressive, to their ears/brain, over time, as opposed to necessarily being instantly impressive at first listen).


 
 I think this is key.
  
 Going from something like Apple earbuds to the akt8ie would be an immediate/in-your-face/blatantly obvious/holy crap/amazing upgrade.
  
 Going from sources with no external DAC to sources with a nice external DAC (like Mojo) would probably hit you more and more over time, but maybe not immediately.
  
 It may be tempting after going through experience #1 to think that every upgrade would be so immediate...but you might be setting yourself up for disappointment if you're thinking instantaneous night/day.


----------



## Meto

gab840, miketlse, Mython and brent75, thank you guys a lot for your responses.
 This is helping me a lot to make a decision.


----------



## Takeanidea

meto said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to go through the 1445 pages of material this past 3 days. I hate to repeat a question. Sorry in advance.
> I'm really new to the hi-fi world. My sole investment up to date is the akt8ie in-ears from Astell&Kern/Beyerdynamics. I'm using this to listen to 320kbs mp3 from iPhone 6 and MacBook Pro. It was a huge upgrade in SQ for me, after the Etymotic hf5.
> ...


 
 I have personally found so far it's far too much of a pain using it with my phone out and about , use it all the time for my Macbook Pro and still love it. You are extremely unlucky not to have the chance to listen first before you buy, I think you should get it in print that if you are not happy it has transformed your listening experience then you get a full refund upon return within 30 days. None of the shops I have dealings with would have a problem with that


----------



## jarnopp

takeanidea said:


> I have personally found so far it's far too much of a pain using it with my phone out and about , use it all the time for my Macbook Pro and still love it. You are extremely unlucky not to have the chance to listen first before you buy, I think you should get it in print that if you are not happy it has transformed your listening experience then you get a full refund upon return within 30 days. None of the shops I have dealings with would have a problem with that




I agree with is, plus the sonic benefits while on the go in a noisy environment are questionable for the extra effort. BUT, if you are using at home or in the office, even from an iPhone with 320kb files, the Mojo is an amazing upgrade to the iPhone DAC or even to most home system DACs.


----------



## cj3209

meto said:


> My question is, will it transform my listening experience? Yes, i know that this is not an easy question. There are lots of variables at hand.
> Just think of it this way. If we compare it to my headphone switch mentioned before. The difference you would hear after that.
> 
> Just bear in mind, this would be my first ever DAC. I cannot claim that i'm a veteran audiophile. Just a guy enjoying little nuances in a recording.
> Of course, at the end of the day, being a newbie, the question arises. After spending 900 EUR on headphones, another 600 would be doable, but does it really worth it?


 
  
 I have and enjoy the MoJo.  The question of whether it's worth it is that 'it depends.'  IMHO, the MoJo way outperforms many similarly priced alternatives so if 600 EUR is your budget, then I think the MoJo is a good buy.  But if you wanted to only spend 300 EUR, not sure if paying double will get you double the sound quality.
  
 Plus, if you only listen to music a few times a week, why get a MoJo?  Get a cheaper portable DAC and move on.
  
 Also, you can probably find used MoJos as well.
  
 Good luck and have fun!
  
 CJ


----------



## Mython

cj3209 said:


> Also, you can probably find used MoJos as well.


 
  
  
 I would respectfully guide people away from buying Mojos secondhand. With any portable DAC, there is the potential for dropping having occurred, or excessive leverage having been (accidentally) applied to connection sockets, etc.
  
 Just my personal opinion; not trying to rain on anyone's parade


----------



## Soundizer

Does anyone know if the Chord Mojo case will be available in different colours other than the current dark grey/black?


----------



## betula

I understand Mython's concerns about second hand portable DACs, this is a legit warning. However buying Mojo second hand on Head-Fi is quite safe IMO. There is one on sale for £310 at the moment. (You're welcome.)
 I also bought mine as new for £350, and it indeed was as new (opened box).
  As long as it works, even a once occurred drop shouldn't mean you can't buy it, as Mojo is very durable. You just need to be cautious, who you buy it from. (Also, many people use Mojo mainly as desktop DAC, where dropping it is less likely.)


----------



## Slaphead

takeanidea said:


> *I have personally found so far it's far too much of a pain using it with my phone out and about , use it all the time for my Macbook Pro and still love it.* You are extremely unlucky not to have the chance to listen first before you buy, I think you should get it in print that if you are not happy it has transformed your listening experience then you get a full refund upon return within 30 days. None of the shops I have dealings with would have a problem with that




That's pretty much it for me. The Mojo is a wonderful device, but when it comes to mobile use it's a real pain, unless your idea of mobile is transporting it in your bag, together with appropriate headphones, to listen to it in a hotel room. I tend to treat the Mojo as the ultimate compact desktop DAC/Amp.

To be honest I don't bother with anything other than the output of whatever iToy happens to be with me when I'm mobile as I truly believe that any advantages of outboard DAC/Amp combos are lost in the background cacophony of the average city, train, bus or whatever.

I do have a Dragonfly Red as well, which is mostly used when I'm listening to music on my balcony - yeah, I find it a pain to transport the Mojo to the balcony as well, and much prefer the Dragonfly's in line solution for my outside, but not mobile listening.


----------



## betula

slaphead said:


> That's pretty much it for me. The Mojo is a wonderful device, but when it comes to mobile use it's a real pain, unless your idea of mobile is transporting it in your bag, together with appropriate headphones, to listen to it in a hotel room. I tend to treat the Mojo as the ultimate compact desktop DAC/Amp.
> 
> To be honest I don't bother with anything other than the output of whatever iToy happens to be with me when I'm mobile as I truly believe that any advantages of outboard DAC/Amp combos are lost in the background cacophony of the average city, train, bus or whatever.
> 
> I do have a Dragonfly Red as well, which is mostly used when I'm listening to music on my balcony - yeah, I find it a pain to transport the Mojo to the balcony as well, and much prefer the Dragonfly's in line solution for my outside, but not mobile listening.


 

 I use my Mojo as desktop DAC. However I find it as a bonus that it is more or less portable, when I take it for a trip 4-5 times a year.

 How would you describe the sonic differences between Mojo and your Dragonfly?


----------



## Traveller

traveller said:


> ...Back on topic regarding the Orfeu Negro versions ; I'm having a very hard time A/Bing them because the DSD versions are obviously louder - maybe ~3clicks of Mojo's volume controls. I am surprised you didn't mention it in your OP considering you were comparing the PCM against the DSD variants... . I will test them using my main system later; I have a basic Sound Level Meter which should help even out the playing field...


 
   





rkt31 said:


> ...the foobar warning about asio is due to the fact that asio drivers are third party drivers by the dacs manufacturers so in some cases there might have been problems/conflict of asio drivers with Windows process. but chord asio drivers have never given any problems...


 
  
 Thanks - that certainly sheds some light on the ASIO concerns. I did try both out when I first installed Foobar a few weeks back _(on regular redbook stuff, PCM 16b44K)_ and leaned towards WASAPI. I am STILL not 100% sure there's a real difference... you know how things can be in this hobby... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


rkt31 said:


> ...during my comparison of the dsd and pcm version I did not hear any volume difference. in your case there must have been +6db gain which is by default in foobar sometimes while playing dsd. that gain is not required in foobar as chord dacs apply +6db gain to dsd during processing.


 
  
 On the other hand, the difference in gain between the _Orfeu Negro's _PCM and DSD recordings is quite noticeable and not only to me _(check the link I posted above)_. I first noted it using Foobar and then again using UAPP with my home system. Maybe both Foobar* and UAPP have some kind of gain for DSD, what do I know... .
  
 In any event, using my basic Sound-Level meter I managed to get them very close with *four clicks less on Mojo's volume*. I'm still analyzing the differences but right off the bat the sound stage is vastly different, the instruments taking on a lot of air and the stage deepening while also narrowing just a bit. It's of course much easier to appreciate the sound stage with loudspeakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't noticed this treble roll-off posters have attributed (only) to the DSD256 version but I will give it a run later on with my Etymotics ER-4S.
  
_*FWIW, I disabled Foobar's "Replay Gain" the second I installed it. UAPP has no such counterpart that I know of. As for the SACD plugin options, I selected DSD as recommended by many; selecting said option greys out the "PCM" options (such as gain control)._


----------



## captblaze

traveller said:


> _*FWIW, I disabled Foobar's "Replay Gain" the second I installed it. UAPP has no such counterpart that I know of. As for the SACD plugin options, I selected DSD as recommended by many; selecting said option greys out the "PCM" options (such as gain control)._


 
  
  
 you may also want to reduce the buffer length to 50 ms (output in menu) and under advance/ playback WASAPI change the hardware buffer on both push and event to one. if you get stuttering increase the buffer size by 3 times 1,3,9,12 also check high worker process. you can also crank up the full file buffering up.
  
 the tips are from Windows X user guide on how to set up Foobar 2000 while using his Fidelizer software, but the settings work regardless
  
 Added WASAPI to the instructions... tastes good on sushi also


----------



## Deftone

iv got a pretty strong emotional attachment to mojo, slightly strange because its just hardware so i dont know why.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

deftone said:


> iv got a pretty strong emotional attachment to mojo, slightly strange because its just hardware so i dont know why.




It's the magical colored orbs.


----------



## bixby

mython said:


> I would respectfully guide people away from buying Mojos secondhand. With any portable DAC, there is the potential for dropping having occurred, or excessive leverage having been (accidentally) applied to connection sockets, etc.
> 
> Just my personal opinion; not trying to rain on anyone's parade


 

 I'll bet you don't buy anything used using that logic.


----------



## Deftone

dexter morgan said:


> It's the magical colored orbs.


 
  
 i do love rubbing my mojos balls... wait..


----------



## Mython

bixby said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I would respectfully guide people away from buying Mojos secondhand. With any portable DAC, there is the potential for dropping having occurred, or excessive leverage having been (accidentally) applied to connection sockets, etc.
> ...


 
  
 LOL - I'm going to bite my tongue


----------



## SearchOfSub

That's a ballsy statement.


----------



## rkt31

may be it's overkill but I tried mojo with three audioquest jitterbugs ( all three USB port of my laptop) and short USB cable having two ferrite cores. the result was much much blacker backgrounds and vocals had the last bit of sibilance removed. the sound was never too warm as one would expect but rather had still better ability to separate the instrument and voices with much much better imaging. I came to a point where I though what better you can have than mojo, may be Dave ? yesterday's experience with mojo convinced me that this little gadget is nothing short of a miracle and no dac except Dave can beat it . the mojo with that setup reached to the extreme level of details where each and every nuance of recording faults , mixing faults , panning etc were clear. that can only happen when the dac does have extremely low noise floor of its own.


----------



## vapman

rkt31 said:


> may be it's overkill but I tried mojo with three audioquest jitterbugs ( all three USB port of my laptop) and short USB cable having two ferrite cores. the result was much much blacker backgrounds and vocals had the last bit of sibilance removed. the sound was never too warm as one would expect but rather had still better ability to separate the instrument and voices with much much better imaging. I came to a point where I though what better you can have than mojo, may be Dave ? yesterday's experience with mojo convinced me that this little gadget is nothing short of a miracle and no dac except Dave can beat it . the mojo with that setup reached to the extreme level of details where each and every nuance of recording faults , mixing faults , panning etc were clear. that can only happen when the dac does have extremely low noise floor of its own.


 
 1. Do you have a schiit ecrapifier?
 2. I plan on building my own USB filting circuit to test amongst these.
 3. I am planning on buying the T-Music dual ferrite USB cable designed for audio use.


----------



## fuhransahis

meto said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to go through the 1445 pages of material this past 3 days. I hate to repeat a question. Sorry in advance.
> I'm really new to the hi-fi world. My sole investment up to date is the akt8ie in-ears from Astell&Kern/Beyerdynamics. I'm using this to listen to 320kbs mp3 from iPhone 6 and MacBook Pro. It was a huge upgrade in SQ for me, after the Etymotic hf5.
> ...


 
 I was in a similar position as you. I'm new to the audiophile community as well, and my main reason to stick with the Mojo vs a cheaper alternative such as the Oppo HA-2 was that I would be making a much better long-term investment with the Mojo. It seems to be much more advanced in nearly every aspect to other competitors in its price range, and even above its price range, while having features that I am not yet using but will probably end up using in the future (up to 256 DSD, for example).
  
 As for it being bulky, yeah, you cant put this stacked with your phone in your front pocket. But it's not much different if you have a separate DAP and have two devices with you, and need to switch between them when you're on the go to change tracks and what not. I find I'm on my phone so much I always hold it in my hand, and it's really not much different than holding your phone alone, as the Mojo becomes a sort of grip for your phone.
  
 I very highly recommend it for a crazy improvement in sound quality and as a long-term investment. Plus, on those moments where you will listen to it in a quiet environment, you will surely appreciate the difference in sound quality and not regret your decision.


----------



## Delayeed

Lol at Zreviews Mojo Review... I haven't heard the HA-2 but hearing how he praises it's imaging and not Mojos is just What. My mojo images way better than my CA Dac Magic Plus and its a desktop amp+dac. Just insanely accurate and lively soundstage. Idk seems like he doesn't like hyped up things *cough cough* M50x


----------



## cyclops214

This question goes out for iPhone 6+ and other big phone users.
 What do you guys use to keep the mojo stacked with your phones rubber bands Velcro or what?
 I need help the stuff on page 3 seemed to be all pictured with smaller phones so all of you with the bigger phones please give me some advice.
  
 thanks


----------



## Meto

Pressed the button for a Mojo.
 Thank you guys for great input.
  
 I'll keep you updated on how it sounds to newbie ears. 
  
 Ohh and BTW what's latest connection situation for iPhone 6? Is it still Apple CCK and a mini USB convertor or is there a single cable ?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Delayeed

meto said:


> Pressed the button for a Mojo.
> Thank you guys for great input.
> 
> I'll keep you updated on how it sounds to newbie ears.


 
 Grats! You will enjoy it


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> Lol at Zreviews Mojo Review... I haven't heard the HA-2 but hearing how he praises it's imaging and not Mojos is just What. My mojo images way better than my CA Dac Magic Plus and its a desktop amp+dac. Just insanely accurate and lively soundstage. Idk seems like he doesn't like hyped up things *cough cough* M50x




:rolleyes: Zreviews :rolleyes:

Seriously, I feel he's not really doing the industry much help and just trying to be liked by a certain crowd. More fluff than substance IMO. I'm not sure how anyone takes him seiously.


----------



## Delayeed

x relic x said:


> Zreviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 "These" "These" "These" "These" "These" "These" "These" "These"... Yeah he has strange preferences sometimes... I don't also get why he doesn't spend all the money he's spent on all the "mid-fi" headphones on some 1 TOTL headphone but whatever makes him happy I guess


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> "These" "These" "These" "These" "These" "These" "These" "These"... Yeah he has strange preferences sometimes... I don't also get why he doesn't spend all the money he's spent on all the "mid-fi" headphones on some 1 TOTL headphone but whatever makes him happy I guess




He doesn't sound happy in the review. Actually, he says nothing for 90% of his review. Rambles about the 'glass' balls and clicking 100 times for the volume steps and has fun saying 'Chord Mojo' as many ways as he can. There is nothing informative there, regardless of his opinion. Actually, the amount of misinformation is staggering. He shouldn't be doing reviews. I watched it just now out of curiosity... I'll never get that time back, good grief.


----------



## Delayeed

x relic x said:


> He doesn't sound happy in the review. Actually, he says nothing for 90% of his review. Rambles about the 'glass' balls and clicking 100 times for the volume steps and has fun saying 'Chord Mojo' as many ways as he can. There is nothing informative there, regardless of his opinion. Actually, the amount of misinformation is staggering. He shouldn't be doing reviews. I watched it just now out of curiosity... I'll never get that time back, good grief.


 
 Exactly. There is obvious difference between Mojo and other Dac Amps yet he just goes on and on about nothing... so frustrating.


----------



## Mython

meto said:


> Pressed the button for a Mojo.
> Thank you guys for great input.
> 
> I'll keep you updated on how it sounds to newbie ears.
> ...


 
  
  
 Congratulations, I hope you enjoy it.
  
 Regarding iPhone connection options, please see the relevant section, on connecting iDevices, in *post #3*


----------



## x RELIC x

Just a heads up, Dyson Audio's website is down. Not sure what's going on but thought it should be brought to attention.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> Just a heads up, Dyson Audio's website is down. Not sure what's going on but thought it should be brought to attention.


 
  
  
 OK, cheers for that - seems like it really is time for me to pull that down from post #3, then...


----------



## Mython

Done.


----------



## Soundizer

x relic x said:


> delayeed said:
> 
> 
> > Lol at Zreviews Mojo Review... I haven't heard the HA-2 but hearing how he praises it's imaging and not Mojos is just What. My mojo images way better than my CA Dac Magic Plus and its a desktop amp+dac. Just insanely accurate and lively soundstage. Idk seems like he doesn't like hyped up things *cough cough* M50x
> ...





I agree and I think he is deliberately being controversial to get more hits on YouTube - a business decision. Tech Press have long since adopted this strategy where kicking down Market Leaders can get more attention even if it is negative. 

Inversely he does hype up devices that are not so mainstream to again make for an interesting review but not necessarily accurate. 

He did not review it as a Desktop Dac/Amp comparing it to his much much more Expensive Deaktop Dac/Amp Gear.


----------



## Mython

Well, if he is being inaccurate to get public exposure on youtube, let's not give him public exposure for the very same thing, here in the Mojo thread, on Head-fi, eh?


----------



## Russian1

I don't have the guts to read 15 hundred pages. 
  
 So my silly question is: 
  
 - is mojo compatible with Windows 10? 
 I mean: is there a driver for Windows 10 for mojo if I connect it to my PC with Windows 10? 
  
 on the official page of mojo I found this picture in the drivers section: 

 is that it? 
  
 Has anybody installed the drivers on Windows 10 and used mojo out of PC with Windows 10? 
  
 Sorry for the silly question again...


----------



## miketlse

russian1 said:


> I don't have the guts to read 15 hundred pages.
> 
> So my silly question is:
> 
> ...


----------



## brent75

x relic x said:


> He doesn't sound happy in the review. Actually, he says nothing for 90% of his review. Rambles about the 'glass' balls and clicking 100 times for the volume steps and has fun saying 'Chord Mojo' as many ways as he can. There is nothing informative there, regardless of his opinion. Actually, the amount of misinformation is staggering. He shouldn't be doing reviews. I watched it just now out of curiosity... I'll never get that time back, good grief.


 
  
 Out of curiosity, can you point out what the misinformation is? I wasn't sure if you're talking about the Mojo video specifically, or his videos in general.
  
 Once I watched the video, I immediately knew what the reaction on this board would be...LOL, if this forum was a bee hive he may as well have rammed a stick in it and jabbed it around.


----------



## Soundizer

Apologies if this has been covered already on this excellent thread. 

Is there any benefit in getting a USB Noise cancelling device such as the Audioquest Jitterbug- it is not very expensive and if there is any reduced noise i will buy it. To use it between my Computer and the Chord Mojo. 

What sparked me off on this area is watching the YouTube interview with Rob and John where they talk about galvanic isolation on the Hugo to deal with noise from a USB input device. 

Apologies again if this has been covered. 

Here is the YouTube link which was also on Post 3 (Rob and John talk about RF noise / Jitter from 21:20 minutes into this video)
https://youtu.be/10k_yMHCncY


----------



## Mython

soundizer said:


> Apologies if this has been covered already on this excellent thread.
> 
> Is there any benefit in getting a USB Noise cancelling device such as the Audioquest Jitterbug- it is not very expensive and if there is any reduced noise i will buy it.


 
  
  
 AFAIK, the state of play with that is that it's a case of no-harm-to-use, and may have a _*mild*_ positive effect, but no major gains anticipated or reported.


----------



## masterpfa

delayeed said:


> Exactly. There is obvious difference between Mojo and other Dac Amps yet he just goes on and on about nothing... so frustrating.


 
 I would rather the opinions of members of the Audiophile community, producers and many OEM who chose to use the Mojo when demonstrating their gear at shows rather than Z re,....

 Opinions only matter if we choose to give them an airing
 Z reviews are a misrepresentation of someone who has a YouTube account. 
 I choose not to listen to his opinions normally, but watched this video just to see what nonsense he had to share this time.


----------



## Soundizer

mython said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies if this has been covered already on this excellent thread.
> ...




Thank you Mython. 
Excellent Thread and especially like Post 3.


----------



## rkt31

in my case i heard clear improvement . i added two more jitterbug, total three in all usb ports and though adding more jitterbug did not improve the sound much as the first one but i could hear the improvement.  i added two small ferrite cores also in the short usb cable and the final sound was much much cleaner than without any jittrebug and ferrite core. it is to be noted that mojo without these cheap add ons already sounds muh better than many more expensive dacs. imho there is no harm in trying  these .


----------



## Soundizer

rkt31 said:


> in my case i heard clear improvement . i added two more jitterbug, total three in all usb ports and though adding more jitterbug did not improve the sound much as the first one but i could hear the improvement.  i added two small ferrite cores also in the short usb cable and the final sound was much much cleaner than without any jittrebug and ferrite core. it is to be noted that mojo without these cheap add ons already sounds muh better than many more expensive dacs. imho there is no harm in trying  these .





Thank you. Please may I ask why did you add more than 1 Jitterbug as the audio will only be sent out from 1 USB, is it because you have other audio products out from your Computer. 

Just trying to understand so I know how many to order- my Apple iMac has 4 USB ports, 1 to power the Mojo, 1 to send audio date to the Mojo and the other 2 USB's are not often used. 

Thank you and appreciate your input again please.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

cyclops214 said:


> This question goes out for iPhone 6+ and other big phone users.
> What do you guys use to keep the mojo stacked with your phones rubber bands Velcro or what?
> I need help the stuff on page 3 seemed to be all pictured with smaller phones so all of you with the bigger phones please give me some advice.
> 
> thanks




I have an iPhone 6+. I use these. I find them to be a good solution... can't stand bands. The only downside is it requires some minor maintenance. I rinse off the strip once every week or two, so that it stays really sticky. Dust accumulates over time reducing the adhesiveness, and I dont want my Mojo going skydiving. As long as you keep them clean, the grip is *insanely* strong. I also swap out the strip for a new one every couple of months, as they start to require more and more frequent washing to maintain maximum adhesiveness. Considering you can get a six-pack for under 3 bucks, it's a cheap solution as well. 

Another option would be Velcro strips. You wouldn't need to wash and replace those. For me, I didn't want to have something "permanently" attached to my phone, so Velcro didn't appeal to me. Hope this helps.


----------



## harpo1

x relic x said:


> Just a heads up, Dyson Audio's website is down. Not sure what's going on but thought it should be brought to attention.


 
 I placed an order last week and when I saw the site down I tried several ways to contact him with no luck.  I'm going to dispute the charge with my creditcard company.  The funny thing is last week I text him and ask if he was still in business and he said yes.  
  
 Edit:  He just texted me back saying he's sending my cable today.  I asked if his site was coming back and whether he was still in business.  I'll let you know what he says when he replies.
  
 Edit 2:  He replied saying he temporarily shut the site down because he's working sound at a music festival.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

From the advice in post 3, when you stack with the iPhone, there are lots of neat ways to do so, but if you carry the Mojo in your pocket, particularly, pants pocket, are the jack inserts protected?
  
 The Mojo case's leather strap is of practical *value* here.  It can connect easily to belt loops, belt, etc. as well as being carried on a walk. 

 Chord recommended against using these (photo above from post #3)  because they can easily bend and damage the input port.  The  same thing can happen carrying the mojo-iphone in a tight pocket where you might, inadvertently, bend over and cause even the headphone jack to bend the port.  This is what I think happened to one of my headphone ports, which could only be used when held very still. It had to be repaired because my wife and I listen together.  
  
 Mojo is my full time desk top unit, and my on the go unit.  It has displaced everything else, including quality and known DACs and Amps.  I use it with 600 ohm T1 and IEM.  After being accustomed to the _*acute increase*_ in data from the Mojo, over months of daily use, I could *not* go back to listening to digital music without it.  It was awful.  Some music sounded as if background instruments had either disappeared, or were muffled.  I even tried another portable DAC in the interim while waiting.  It was not a substitute; it was an unpleasant experience.  
  
 I am thoroughly addicted to Mojo and the 'withdrawal' symptoms were terrible. Consider this as a caution with the iPhone stacking and review 3rd post and some of Mython's cautions about this issue.  
  
  I wouldn't wish 'Mojo withdrawals' on anyone.


----------



## franzdom

I received my Mojo 2 days ago and haven't been able to hook it up to my iPhone yet. I have a cable coming that should be here Saturday or Monday so I may just have to wait. I tried to get a CCK from Best Buy yesterday but they didn't have one in stock. Ugh. 
 I did listen to it for a few minutes from my desktop but I am pretty well covered there already with separates. It sounds good but not the big difference I know I will get when I route the phone through it. I can't wait to use it with my phone!


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Peter makes a good point regarding not putting stress on the ports. I'm quite paranoid about it and I always take the Mojo out of my pocket before bending or sitting. Not ideal. I also orient it in my pocket so that the pressure from the bottom of my pocket is placed on the lightning jack of my iPhone, rather than the port on the Mojo. That add-on module can't come soon enough for me, and will hopefully make this issue a thing of the past.


----------



## maxh22

x relic x said:


> He doesn't sound happy in the review. Actually, he says nothing for 90% of his review. Rambles about the 'glass' balls and clicking 100 times for the volume steps and has fun saying 'Chord Mojo' as many ways as he can. There is nothing informative there, regardless of his opinion. Actually, the amount of misinformation is staggering. He shouldn't be doing reviews. I watched it just now out of curiosity... I'll never get that time back, good grief.




He seemed to enjoy the visuals of the Mojo and constantly played with Mojos balls which came off as being slightly entertaining to watch. But he primarily listened through the computer even though someone sent him a penon usb cable for the phone. I tried regular micro usb cables that came with my phone on the Mojo plugged into the computer and the result was a sound that lacked much musicality and dynamics. It sounded just okay. The sound was a mix of the noisy electronics and the average cable. But with the optical cable it was as engaging as the penon usb cable plugged into my phone.

The point is I feel he didn't get the most out of the unit since he straight up plugged a regular micro usb cable into the pc and evaluated it that way. He even said in the video that he likes it when things are straight and simple, but the truth is that everything in the audio chain contributes to the overall sound. That could be the reason why he thinks all gear sounds the same across the board.


----------



## Mython

harpo1 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up, Dyson Audio's website is down. Not sure what's going on but thought it should be brought to attention.
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks for the info. Please let me know (you or anyone) if you see he gets back up&running


----------



## harpo1

mython said:


> Thanks for the info. Please let me know (you or anyone) if you see he gets back up&running


 
 Will do.


----------



## Zachik

harpo1 said:


> I placed an order last week and when I saw the site down I tried several ways to contact him with no luck.  I'm going to dispute the charge with my creditcard company.  The funny thing is last week I text him and ask if he was still in business and he said yes.
> 
> Edit:  He just texted me back saying he's sending my cable today.  I asked if his site was coming back and whether he was still in business.  I'll let you know what he says when he replies.
> 
> Edit 2:  He replied saying he temporarily shut the site down because he's working sound at a music festival.


 
  
 Not as lucky as you... placed an order on Aug. 3, and tried to contact him 5 times since. ZERO response. No cable. Disputing the charge...


----------



## Deftone

theres a serious lack of information in that Zreview
  
 i felt like i was taken the longest route possible to find out what he thinks of the sound and then never really says anything anyway.


----------



## rkt31

@Soundizer, jitterbug manual says if you use more than one jitterbug , use it in parallel instead of series . attaching jitterbug to spare USB ports further cleans the USB power as I guess all USB ports have common power source .


----------



## Sound Eq

oh man, i placed an order few days ago with dyson cable, should i be concerned?


----------



## Jazic

I had posted dust caps on the USB ports to help protect them. 
  
 I recently came across and got to see some magnetic plugs/adapters and was blown away. I decided to grab a set and try them out and I'm blown away! For desktop use these things are very convenient. If you're going to be using it on the go you will want a more secure connection but at least for charging I'd recommend one of these or two if you're using it at your desk like I tend to do. 
  
 Here is the link to them: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DLUYXEO/
  
 I am not affiliated with anything other than wanting to share it!


----------



## Slaphead

Nice review by The Verge

http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/26/12655718/chord-mojo-review-audio-processor-amplifier

Not an audiophile site, but a general tech and media site. That said they like it.


----------



## harpo1

jazic said:


> I had posted dust caps on the USB ports to help protect them.
> 
> I recently came across and got to see some magnetic plugs/adapters and was blown away. I decided to grab a set and try them out and I'm blown away! For desktop use these things are very convenient. If you're going to be using it on the go you will want a more secure connection but at least for charging I'd recommend one of these or two if you're using it at your desk like I tend to do.
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  


 Reviews are not so good.  Magnet issues and connection drops when using for data.


----------



## Soundizer

slaphead said:


> Nice review by The Verge
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/26/12655718/chord-mojo-review-audio-processor-amplifier
> 
> Not an audiophile site, but a general tech and media site. That said they like it.






I like ( theverge ) as they are often ruthlessly critical of products but not negative just to get hits. A very positive review.


----------



## Jazic

harpo1 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've bought a few packs of those cables and they are identical. It's funny but one cable are from the link above with the bad reviews and the gold cable is from this link: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E71YE4K/
  
 The gold cable link has 4.5 star reviews from 16 total. 
  
 It connects and stays connected unless you move around with it. Connection has never dropped out for a split second unless I move it. 
  
 I'd say that yes, it is not as solid as it could be but it is solid as you'd want it to be because it'd likely pull the adapter out of it were much stronger. 
  
 Reviews are trivial but I've got several cables and now have them on my phone, tablet, and my Mojo and my only regret is that I didn't grab some sooner.


----------



## bixby

russian1 said:


> I don't have the guts to read 15 hundred pages.
> 
> So my silly question is:
> 
> ...


 
 I use the Mojo with Windows 10.  Just download the win 10 driver you have pictured and go.  I use Foobar and Waspi event, sounds very good.
  


soundizer said:


> Apologies if this has been covered already on this excellent thread.
> 
> Is there any benefit in getting a USB Noise cancelling device such as the Audioquest Jitterbug- it is not very expensive and if there is any reduced noise i will buy it. To use it between my Computer and the Chord Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I tried the jitterbug on several usb device and in each case there was an audible deterioration to the sound. ymmv


harpo1 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Agreed, Magnets near signal lines is usually not a good idea unless carefully controlled to attain a particular result


----------



## Jazic

bixby said:


> Agreed, Magnets near signal lines is usually not a good idea unless carefully controlled to attain a particular result


 
  
 The magnets are that strong. The "magnet issues" he was referring to were the connection to the plug rather than interference I'm sure. 
  
 These aren't rare earth magnets or if they are they are extremely small and weak. 
  
 I haven't noticed any issue other than the already known issue of them not being a solid connection and can easily be separated. 
  
 The thought of plugging and unplugging anything for years and years urks me a little. Plugs wear out no matter how much care you take with them. This is going to basically make the issue void.


----------



## bixby

jazic said:


> The magnets are that strong. The "magnet issues" he was referring to were the connection to the plug rather than interference I'm sure.
> 
> These aren't rare earth magnets or if they are they are extremely small and weak.
> 
> ...


 

 thanks for the clarification.  The cables do seem a bit iffy overall since 28% gave them a 1 star rating on Azon.  that is usually a red flag.


----------



## makan

Wow to Fiio X5/Mojo/Shure SE846 (white filter and yellow foam)!


----------



## Jazic

bixby said:


> thanks for the clarification.  The cables do seem a bit iffy overall since 28% gave them a 1 star rating on Azon.  that is usually a red flag.


 
  
  
 Yup! Well like I say the second link has 4.5 stars with 16 reviews and they are completely identical in every single way. Same LED, same plug, same cable.. everything is identical.


----------



## SearchOfSub

For those using Tidal or Apple iTunes on PC, highly recommend using Ramdisk to put the softwares and running music straight from ram. Sound much better. Free upgrade


----------



## Jazic

searchofsub said:


> For those using Tidal or Apple iTunes on PC, highly recommend using Ramdisk to put the softwares and running music straight from ram. Sound much better. Free upgrade


 
  
 I agree it's likely much faster but the music streaming is already in ram.. Whether the software itself is stored on a usb stick or hard drive or ramdisk it doesn't really matter. 1's and 0's are still 1's and 0's regardless of how they are delivered. You either have 100% signal or 0% signal when it comes to digital streaming like that. 
  
 No offense meant by the way.


----------



## x RELIC x

brent75 said:


> Out of curiosity, can you point out what the misinformation is? I wasn't sure if you're talking about the Mojo video specifically, or his videos in general.
> 
> Once I watched the video, I immediately knew what the reaction on this board would be...LOL, if this forum was a bee hive he may as well have rammed a stick in it and jabbed it around.




My biggest gripe is where he says the line-out mode somehow bypasses the 'amp'. That statement right there has a lot of miss understanding, but that could be _somewhat_ overlooked given most reviewers don't get the uniqueness of Rob's implementation. It's the way he presents his 'facts' about it that makes the statement even more inaccurate. As soon as a reviewer says that Chord gear is an amp first and DAC second I raise an eyebrow though. 

The balls aren't glass as he continuously says. The cable provided for his review is an aftermarket cable, not stock. Any reviewer should be able to see that. He throws guesses out about the power output @32 Ohm. Not cool to just guess if you are trying to provide information to people. Oh, and he can't count. There are 95 steps in the Mojo's volume, not 100.

I get it, he's marketing to the general public that has no understanding about this gear. But it's that exact reason why he should take some responsibility to be somewhat accurate in his reviews. Apologies for contributing to the Mojo / Z derail.


----------



## Mython

jazic said:


> searchofsub said:
> 
> 
> > For those using Tidal or Apple iTunes on PC, highly recommend using Ramdisk to put the softwares and running music straight from ram. Sound much better. Free upgrade
> ...


 
  
  
 Mmmmm... maybe; maybe not...
  
 Some storage mediums (or their buses) may be electrically noisier in operation than others, or require more mediation by the CPU (which can sometimes also increase circuit noise). I mentioned some aspects of this, in a post a few weeks back:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/16500#post_12525696
  
  
 If only life was simple!


----------



## SearchOfSub

jazic said:


> I agree it's likely much faster but the music streaming is already in ram.. Whether the software itself is stored on a usb stick or hard drive or ramdisk it doesn't really matter. 1's and 0's are still 1's and 0's regardless of how they are delivered. You either have 100% signal or 0% signal when it comes to digital streaming like that.
> 
> No offense meant by the way.






That's what I thought too technically speaking.However, much more factors go into it. If 0 ' s and 1 ' s are all we need, there wouldn't be any sound differential between a Mojo, hugo, or a dave.

Softwares run from hard rive + ram. For Ramdisk, you need to dedicate a certain amount of ram memory to it since it will be running straight off rams. The system will (OS) then be that much short of memory for other softwares but the softwares that are dedicated to the ramdisk, it will run at x1000 faster than the current fastest ssd. Nvme?

Try the softwares in a ramdisk, I've just experienced it and it sounds much better imo. You can just uninstall it if no differnece. Many 30 day free trial ramdisk out there to download. I am personally using Romex PrimaRamdisk, but just Google you will find many. Happy listening!


----------



## bixby

searchofsub said:


> For those using Tidal or Apple iTunes on PC, highly recommend using Ramdisk to put the softwares and running music straight from ram. Sound much better. Free upgrade


 
 Interested in what ram disk routine or app you are using?  I tried some ram disk options in Mac which were interesting.
  


jazic said:


> I agree it's likely much faster but the music streaming is already in ram.. Whether the software itself is stored on a usb stick or hard drive or ramdisk it doesn't really matter. 1's and 0's are still 1's and 0's regardless of how they are delivered. You either have 100% signal or 0% signal when it comes to digital streaming like that.
> 
> No offense meant by the way.


 
  
 And since we are in a Chord thread, you may wish to hear what the designers think about those magical ones and zeros marching ino the dac via usb.  Just because the ones and zeros are 100% always right does not mean the voltages used to represent them, along with all kinds of other voltages riding along with it, cannot affect the sound quality of the dac.
  
 I think there is a youtube video where this point is discussed. If I can find it I'll shoot you the link.


----------



## TokenGesture

I'm back in the fold, got a mojo and a discounted Lotoo Paw on order as transport...  Heard its a good combo...


----------



## SearchOfSub

bixby said:


> Interested in what ram disk routine or app you are using?  I tried some ram disk options in Mac which were interesting.
> 
> 
> And since we are in a Chord thread, you may wish to hear what the designers think about those magical ones and zeros marching ino the dac via usb.  Just because the ones and zeros are 100% always right does not mean the voltages used to represent them, along with all kinds of other voltages riding along with it, cannot affect the sound quality of the dac.
> ...




I've just edited the original due to my English. I am using the Romex PrimaRamdisk. User friendly. It is 30 day free trial. Happy listening!


----------



## x RELIC x

jazic said:


> I agree it's likely much faster but the music streaming is already in ram.. Whether the software itself is stored on a usb stick or hard drive or ramdisk it doesn't really matter. 1's and 0's are still 1's and 0's regardless of how they are delivered. You either have 100% signal or 0% signal when it comes to digital streaming like that.
> 
> No offense meant by the way.






searchofsub said:


> That's what I thought too technically speaking.However, much more factors go into it. If 0 ' s and 1 ' s are all we need, there wouldn't be any sound differential between a Mojo, hugo, or a dave.
> 
> .....




0's and 1's are only labels, a representation of different voltage states. They aren't real but a simple way for us to define a state of sampled data (the definition of digital is simply sampled data). The differences between the gear lies in how accurately the DAC represents the samples and how it _fills in the gaps_ between voltage states from digital (sampled data) to analogue (continuous data). That is where the DAC will shine, or not. Because we live in an analogue world the idea of 0 and 1 is just an abstract to represent something real. The different voltage states can also be easily affected by interference and noise. How the gear handles it or rejects it has a large influence in sound. Of course there are timing considerations as well. It's very complex, and rather abstract when you think about it.


----------



## Jazic

searchofsub said:


> That's what I thought too technically speaking.However, much more factors go into it. If 0 ' s and 1 ' s are all we need, there wouldn't be any sound differential between a Mojo, hugo, or a dave.




The different dac and amps sound different because there are actual physical differences. The dac that turns those 0s and 1s into music are different so they have different sound characters and furthermore the amp as well. 

Imagine you have a document stored on a USB stick and you print it. Different printers will have different resolutions and printing processes. If you take the same document and move it to your hard drive then the file itself isn't going to change when it gets to the printer. 

The data for a song is still the same regardless of where it's stored.


----------



## Jazic

x relic x said:


> 0's and 1's are only labels, a representation of different voltage states. They aren't real but a simple way for us to define a state of sampled data (the definition of digital is simply sampled data). The differences between the gear lies in how accurately the DAC represents the samples and how it _fills in the gaps_ between voltage states from digital (sampled data) to analogue (continuous data). That is where the DAC will shine, or not. Because we live in an analogue world the idea of 0 and 1 is just an abstract to represent something real. The different voltage states can also be easily affected by interference and noise. How the gear handles it or rejects it has a large influence in sound. Of course there are timing considerations as well. It's very complex, and rather abstract when you think about it.




I can follow that line of thought but whether the song is being fed from a hard drive or ram disk its still being loaded into ram and streamed to the USB hub and sent out through usb (or optical) to the mojo. Now maybe using different usb hubs might make a difference but I'm sure the mojo has capacitors to prevent overvoltages and of it didn't have enough voltage the signal would drop out. If that's the case then I'd be seeing usb cables with external power supplies or batteries to boost the signal but as I say there is only so much signal a USB device can receive.


----------



## x RELIC x

jazic said:


> I can follow that line of thought but whether the song is being fed from a hard drive or ram disk its still being loaded into ram and streamed to the USB hub and sent out through usb (or optical) to the mojo. Now maybe using different usb hubs might make a difference but I'm sure the mojo has capacitors to prevent overvoltages and of it didn't have enough voltage the signal would drop out. If that's the case then I'd be seeing usb cables with external power supplies or batteries to boost the signal but as I say there is only so much signal a USB device can receive.




Yes, I see where you're coming from. Just when I read 0's and 1's don't matter I tend to go off as 0's and 1's don't exist. They are just an abstract representation of different states, and the more 'stuff' in the way the more chance of signal degradation. :wink_face:


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> .... when I read 0's and 1's don't matter I tend to go off as 0's and 1's don't exist. They are just an abstract representation of different states, and the more 'stuff' in the way the more chance of signal degradation.


 
  
  
 Do you mean _you_ get into a 'state' when you read 0's and 1's don't matter?


----------



## SearchOfSub

jazic said:


> I can follow that line of thought but whether the song is being fed from a hard drive or ram disk its still being loaded into ram and streamed to the USB hub and sent out through usb (or optical) to the mojo. Now maybe using different usb hubs might make a difference but I'm sure the mojo has capacitors to prevent overvoltages and of it didn't have enough voltage the signal would drop out. If that's the case then I'd be seeing usb cables with external power supplies or batteries to boost the signal but as I say there is only so much signal a USB device can receive.





The software that are loaded from Ramdisk has a much simpler path to the file than harddrive. Ramdisk creates a virtual memory which sectors off part off the rams. If you dedicate a software to a ramdisk drive, the software will load from totally different sectors of the ram. This will be much simpler and faster path or so I've read.

And I am experiencing better sound through Tidal and itunes stream using ramdisk.


----------



## SearchOfSub

jazic said:


> The different dac and amps sound different because there are actual physical differences. The dac that turns those 0s and 1s into music are different so they have different sound characters and furthermore the amp as well.
> 
> Imagine you have a document stored on a USB stick and you print it. Different printers will have different resolutions and printing processes. If you take the same document and move it to your hard drive then the file itself isn't going to change when it gets to the printer.
> 
> The data for a song is still the same regardless of where it's stored.





I understand this but many people out there ask the question, all dacs sound the same, it's all 0 and 1 don't have these factors in mind.


----------



## NaiveSound

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EnWwCHSPuk4


Zeos review chord mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EnWwCHSPuk4
> 
> 
> Zeos review chord mojo




You're late to the party. :wink_face:


----------



## gikigill

I would have preferred never to have arrived. 

That review should be a template on how NOT to do a review.


----------



## harpo1

@Mython  DysonAudio website is back up.  Just so everyone knows he does a lot of sound engineering and he also DJ's.  This takes up quite a bit of his time.  He apologizes for not replying to inquiries and is going to post a statement on his website about how long orders should take so people no longer have to guess.


----------



## NaiveSound

gikigill said:


> I would have preferred never to have arrived.
> 
> That review should be a template on how NOT to do a review.




I like mojo, a lot, I like his style too, have you looked at other videos of his, he is pretty fair with things, expecially per price, which is why I appreciate him. I think mojo is amazing tho, and no review other than ones ears does full justice


----------



## x RELIC x

harpo1 said:


> @Mython
> DysonAudio website is back up.  Just so everyone knows he does a lot of sound engineering and he also DJ's.  This takes up quite a bit of his time.  He apologizes for not replying to inquiries and is going to post a statement on his website about how long orders should take so people no longer have to guess.




Excellent. I can't think of another source for cables, at the same price, that I would recommend.


----------



## Vigrith

gikigill said:


> I would have preferred never to have arrived.
> 
> That review should be a template on how NOT to do a review.


 
  
 I agree with that actually. I tend to be fairly neutral when it comes to his reviews, I figure a lot of people have use for his style of "analysis" but that mojo review was just squandering - I got nothing from it at all, it sounds "good" (as good as the HA-2 which I'm sure is a colossal misconception), has fun balls to play with and isn't worth the money. Ok. Cool.


----------



## NaiveSound

Do a lot of forum users use zeos reviews? Are there any other reviewers I should be aware of?


----------



## gikigill

I would love to ask him what FPGA stands for and the reason for the Mojos design compared to DS and R2R.


----------



## Delayeed

naivesound said:


> Do a lot of forum users use zeos reviews? Are there any other reviewers I should be aware of?


 
 The obvious one is Tyll from Innerfidelity


----------



## NaiveSound

delayeed said:


> The obvious one is Tyll from Innerfidelity




Any others?


----------



## Delayeed

naivesound said:


> Any others?


 
 Not sure. Reviewers seem to be biased and use clever wording to make some products seem better than it actually is.


----------



## Delayeed

gikigill said:


> I would have preferred never to have arrived.
> 
> That review should be a template on how NOT to do a review.


 
 The thing about his channel is how everyone blindly follows him and trusts him just based on his words... It's so sick I've seen his headphone reviews and sound demos and whatever Zeos says in the review like "big soundstage, outstanding bass" and I switch over to the sound demo videos, everybody in the comments are like "Wow these have a huge soundstage wow that bass is amazing" when they are listening through completely different gear and in some cases IMO the statements hold no water, but ppl just follow him and trust him only because he has reviewed so many products. One should again imo, get as much information from as many sources as possible and put the puzzle pieces together themselves and not blindly believe 1 guy on the internet.


----------



## NaiveSound

delayeed said:


> The thing about his channel is how everyone blindly follows him and trusts him just based on his words... It's so sick I've seen his headphone reviews and sound demos and whatever Zeos says in the review like "big soundstage, outstanding bass" and I switch over to the sound demo videos, everybody in the comments are like "Wow these have a huge soundstage wow that bass is amazing" when they are listening through completely different gear and in some cases IMO the statements hold no water, but ppl just follow him and trust him only because he has reviewed so many products. One should again imo, get as much information from as many sources as possible and put the puzzle pieces together themselves and not blindly believe 1 guy on the internet.




I just wish there were others like him, to where I could compare opinions (videos because I like video) but headfi of course is best


----------



## Zachik

naivesound said:


> Any others?


 
  
 I think very highly of reviews from @Brooko and @twister6 and xRelic and a couple others I cannot think of right now...
 Their reviews are very detailed, comparing to other DAC / DAP / Headphones (depending on the item being reviewed), never bashing the ones they do not like just explain why they think other equipment is better, etc.
 I also think they are fair, and happy to answer follow-up questions from fellow head-fi-ers  
  
 Just my 2 cents...


----------



## EagleWings

Saw this info on the Empire Ears thread and, I thought it might be helpful for people who are bothered by hiss on their sensitive IEMs with the Mojo:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/814317/ifi-launch-competition-closed-what-the-heck-is-it/90#post_12795744
  
 P.S: The product is not out yet, but if it does work as the manufacturer claims, I think we may finally have a solution for world peace...
  
 P.S #2: I'd like to hear Mython's thoughts on this because he has made some good points against, the use of impedance adapters for IEMs as those could potentially chance the signature of the IEM itself. So, I'd like to know if this iFi product might also have an Achilles Heal..


----------



## TsKen

So after the verge review and the Z review, the general consensus is that the chord mojo is a overrated piece of ****.

Thoughts?

I bought one before this happened and now i feel like i made a mistake


----------



## headwhacker

hmmn reminds me of those kind of Japanese inventions.


----------



## Vigrith

tsken said:


> So after the verge review and the Z review, the general consensus is that the chord mojo is a overrated piece of ****.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I bought one before this happened and now i feel like i made a mistake


 
  
 How so? The Verge spoke highly of it even though they aren't particularly qualified, Z is completely clueless half the time, some things he knows and does fairly well but he should just not speak of the things he doesn't rather than mindlessly ramble for no reason. Some of his reviews I've found to be accurate whilst others are utterly ridiculous (read: T90s, multibit vs non-multibit, etc.).
  
 If you've thoroughly researched the Mojo and read through this thread you will/would know that it is quite obviously not an "overrated piece of ****" nor have you made a mistake. I assume you are not familiar with the remainder of Chord's track record and devices if you're having such doubts but Rob Watts and his team are highly intelligent and ultra competent.


----------



## heliosphann

tsken said:


> So after the verge review and the Z review, the general consensus is that the chord mojo is a overrated piece of ****.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I bought one before this happened and now i feel like i made a mistake


 
  
 Huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 That doesn't make any sense. The Z reviews thought it was meh, and the Verge review praised it and said it was "Underrated".


----------



## Jazic

tsken said:


> So after the verge review and the Z review, the general consensus is that the chord mojo is a overrated piece of ****.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I bought one before this happened and now i feel like i made a mistake


 
  
 Use your ears. To my ears the Mojo tames my all time fav cans (Fostex TH600/900's) and gives them a thick, detailed and meaty sound compared to my Lyr 2 which was previously my go to amp for everything. 
  
 The Mojo might be overrated but it's freaking awesome. I've had the Hugo and it paired well with the Lyr2 providing extremely high detail but also causing sibilance on my fostex cans. The Mojo gives me most of the details but a lot more meat and more tamed sibilance areas.
  
 If the Mojo blows your mind then it's a keeper and ignore any reviews. If it doesn't sound as good as you'd hopped then they go fast on the trade forum. I'm actually in the market for a second.


----------



## Takeanidea

On the subject of reviews , opinions and impartiality etc. There is no such thing as a definitive opinion. Too much emphasis is placed on reviews and opinions and too many purchases are made without listening to the product itself. Many of us reviewers have the sample for 1 week. In the context of full time working , running sophisticated web sites and youtube channels with other samples pouring in all the time , that's not very long to draw a definitive opinion and it won't be using your own ears. I review stuff if I am given the time to do it properly and I don't read other reviews before I put pen to paper. I don't see how a discussion forum or a review could take the place of what you can hear for yourself. It could only ever be a guideline to narrow down from a huge range of what there is out there


----------



## Monsoon

I'm not a huge audiophile and the Chord Mojo was the single priciest audio related purchase I've made especially combined with the cable and case. I've been testing it the last couple days with the Trinity Audio Phantom Sabre and Vyrus on PC and Fiio X5II. I've definitely seen a noticeable quality jump on both, like they suddenly became much pricier earphones. I find the best way to describe the effect is it is as if all my music before sounded "dusty" and now it's crystal clear. It actually made it sound too analytical at first and ended up switching to a different filter more to my liking (yellow to purple on Sabre) but I'm also not used to hearing some songs like that kinda like adjusting to a new eyeglass prescription. HD stuff sounds is very immersive but even my CD quality music sounds much, much better than before.  
  
 Anyway I'll post a slightly longer review later along with some pictures of my setup. I got the Fiio HS16 stacking kit for the X5II and the Moon-Audio right-angled cable, everything fits together beautifully and even feels nice to hold in your hand. I only happened to stumble across it as an option, might be good to add to the first page. The Moon-Audio cable ends are solid metal (brass?) so while it's the most expensive option you get a high quality, almost indestructible cable that's more worth what you pay. 
  
 Whether it's worth it to you will largely come down to how much difference you perceive through your individual setup and whether that difference is worth the cost. For some people $600 is nothing for others it's a major purchase that could take some saving to afford. For me it was a semi-major purchase, had to at least put some serious thought into it, but after just a couple days I think I'd only sell it if I was desperate for cash and I certainly don't regret it.


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> My biggest gripe is where he says the line-out mode somehow bypasses the 'amp'. That statement right there has a lot of miss understanding, but that could be _somewhat_ overlooked given most reviewers don't get the uniqueness of Rob's implementation. It's the way he presents his 'facts' about it that makes the statement even more inaccurate. As soon as a reviewer says that Chord gear is an amp first and DAC second I raise an eyebrow though.
> 
> The balls aren't glass as he continuously says. The cable provided for his review is an aftermarket cable, not stock. Any reviewer should be able to see that. He throws guesses out about the power output @32 Ohm. Not cool to just guess if you are trying to provide information to people. Oh, and he can't count. There are 95 steps in the Mojo's volume, not 100.
> 
> I get it, he's marketing to the general public that has no understanding about this gear. But it's that exact reason why he should take some responsibility to be somewhat accurate in his reviews. Apologies for contributing to the Mojo / Z derail.


 what can I say! Fortunately there are so many other good reviewers that have reviewed our Mojo and do actually understand the subject matter that they are reviewing. Reviewers that don't tend only just to undermine their own reviewing credibility.


----------



## TsKen

Any recommendations for a good USB cable? I read that the cable can affect the sound quality.
  
 I know that moon-audio sells some but they sell for like $80 which i'm not even sure if i should invest that much on a cable.


----------



## Light - Man

gikigill said:


> I would love to ask him *what FPGA stands for* and the reason for the Mojos design compared to DS and R2R.


 
???


----------



## Ray1684

Decided to pick up the Chord Mojo after reading through most of this thread. Had the DFR earlier this month for a bit, but found it a bit bright for my current set up. Pretty happy with the Mojo so far, and I've yet to put in many hours to burn it in. 
  
 Currently paired with my AK100ii using Garmin elastic bands (saw someone mention it in the thread somewhere, seems perfect and fits into the grooves on the Mojo perfectly).


----------



## adrianyuen

Just wonder how Mojo compares with those desktop DAC, like Marantz HD-DAC1.
 I enjoy *serious* music (like classical) at home, so portable or not is not my concern.  Is Mojo the best DAC in that price range, or there are other choices?


----------



## heliosphann

adrianyuen said:


> Just wonder how Mojo compares with those desktop DAC, like Marantz HD-DAC1.
> I enjoy *serious* music (like classical) at home, so portable or not is not my concern.  Is Mojo the best DAC in that price range, or there are other choices?


 
 I think a lot of people feel that that Mojo competes with dedicated DACs even twice it's price. I had a few full size dedicated DACs that got sold because I thought the Mojo sounded better + it's portable.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

naivesound said:


> I just wish there were others like him, to where I could compare opinions (videos because I like video) but headfi of course is best


 
  

  
  
 Praising (above)  Complaining below.
  

  
  
 i bought the Mojo again the day after the above video. My complaint stays but good sound and power in portable form is rare so I came back
  
  
  
 If you are into normal and informative the admin of this site did the best review of this item.


----------



## Currawong

tsken said:


> So after the verge review and the Z review, the general consensus is that the chord mojo is a overrated piece of ****.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I bought one before this happened and now i feel like i made a mistake


 

 Hold on to it for a while...take notes, try different headphones or IEMs and compare it to other stuff you have occasionally when you have a bit of time. Then please write a review and let us know what you think. Some of the best reviews I've read have been from people who aren't reviewers at all.  What might be important to me when I write (or shoot) a review may be different to what is important to someone else. The more regular owners that write reviews, the more perspectives potential owners can get.


----------



## captblaze

currawong said:


> Hold on to it for a while...take notes, try different headphones or IEMs and compare it to other stuff you have occasionally when you have a bit of time. Then please write a review and let us know what you think. Some of the best reviews I've read have been from people who aren't reviewers at all.  What might be important to me when I write (or shoot) a review may be different to what is important to someone else. The more regular owners that write reviews, the more perspectives potential owners can get.


 
  
 especially when the person doing the "review" acts like they are being held at gun point and forced to do a review on something they have a negative perception of prior to starting to roll camera.
  
 and back on topic... I have found that Mojo is most useful (for me) as a mobile device. Even Hugo for that matter tucked in its leather case is more or less a mobile device for me. 35 years in this hobby has made me realize that audio nirvana is not relegated to one device. if you truly want to experience the entire audio spectrum (even 100 grand setups can disappoint) you need to have an arsenal of products to extract the sounds you want to hear from the source you a using to feed your gear.
  
 and yes I understand most people want to build the "end game" rig... if you a truly serious about audio as a hobby, you will chase your tail forever and never be satisfied if you go that route


----------



## Soundizer

I received the Jitterbug today for Apple iMac and have not as yet opened the parcel. Can i just ask you all is it worth using or should i not bother and return it?

I assume the connection would be for the Audio In port of the Mojo? I tend to only have one cable into the Mojo as too many cables are messy.


----------



## captblaze

soundizer said:


> I received the Jitterbug today for Apple iMac and have not as yet opened the parcel. Can i just ask you all is it worth using or should i not bother and return it?
> 
> I assume the connection would be for the Audio In port of the Mojo? I tend to only have one cable into the Mojo as too many cables are messy.


 

 ​iMac > jitterbug > Mojo


----------



## Pink Freud

Has anybody tried the oneplus 3 with the Mojo? I'm interested in compatibility with streaming services such as spotify and tidal...
 Thanks!
 Andrea


----------



## Mojo ideas

adrianyuen said:


> Just wonder how Mojo compares with those desktop DAC, like Marantz HD-DAC1.
> I enjoy *serious* music (like classical) at home, so portable or not is not my concern.  Is Mojo the best DAC in that price range, or there are other choices?


 Don't underestimate mojo because of its size mojo has around five hundred times the digital signal processing power than most if not all desktop Dacs have, o it easily out performs all of them, check out the comparative specifications.
 For English readers Mojo is a bit of a Tardis really ..... The doctor .....


----------



## canali

mojo ideas said:


> Don't underestimate mojo because of its size mojo has around five hundred times the digital signal processing power than most if not all desktop Dacs have, o it easily out performs all of them, check out the comparative specifications.
> For English readers Mojo is a bit of a Tardis really ..... The doctor .....


 
 thanks, john...any eta on the extender? thought it was supposed to have been out 1 mo ago, based on what chord told us.
 then the latest it was delayed another month.
 hoping to swap out my df red with the mojo...will make portability that much easier, esp w just one wire.
 am sure i'm not alone in this request.


----------



## brent75

I feel like I've seen this asked nearly a dozen times, and never an answer. Would be great to know, as folks keep responding to every other inquiry!


----------



## howdy

brent75 said:


> I feel like I've seen this asked nearly a dozen times, and never an answer. Would be great to know, as folks keep responding to every other inquiry!



That would be great to have an estimated date and or progress report.


----------



## BrutalLegend

Anybody know what the power output is for a 80 ohms headphone? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GreenBow

With reference to people saying the Mojo is an analogue sounding DAC. I found an album that shows this off well. I just bought Snow Patrol - Up to Now. Lots of tracks in many places have a superb analogue sounding signature. (First and only listen using my desktop Q Acoustics BT3.)
  
 By the way; _*great album*_. Loved it on first listen through. (It's a two CD compilation album.) There's only one track I don't like. It's track 5 on the first CD, a cover of Beyoncé's, Crazy In Love.


----------



## Mojo ideas

brent75 said:


> I feel like I've seen this asked nearly a dozen times, and never an answer. Would be great to know, as folks keep responding to every other inquiry!


 I'm sure that you will be happy to know that the packaging for the cables packs finally arrived with us at Chord on Friday last week many weeks late. So the packs with the extender unit will be being shipped out to our distributors later in this coming week.


----------



## franzdom

greenbow said:


> With reference to people saying the Mojo is an analogue sounding DAC. I found an album that shows this off well. I just bought Snow Patrol - Up to Now. Lots of tracks in many places have a superb analogue sounding signature. (First and only listen using my desktop Q Acoustics BT3.)
> 
> By the way; _*great album*_. Loved it on first listen through. (It's a two CD compilation album.) There's only one track I don't like. It's track 5 on the first CD, a cover of Beyoncé's, Crazy In Love.


 
  
 If it isn't analogue sounding then you plugged the headphone into the wrong side


----------



## Mojo ideas

brutallegend said:


> Anybody know what the power output is for a 80 ohms headphone? Thanks in advance!


 63 milli Watts Mojo has a huge output swing of 5 volts RMS vastly more than most mobile products


----------



## harpo1

mojo ideas said:


> I'm sure that you will be happy to know that the packaging for the cables packs finally arrived with us at Chord on Friday last week many weeks late. So the packs with the extender unit will be being shipped out to our distributors later in this coming week.


 
 What will it cost?


----------



## brent75

mojo ideas said:


> I'm sure that you will be happy to know that the packaging for the cables packs finally arrived with us at Chord on Friday last week many weeks late. So the packs with the extender unit will be being shipped out to our distributors later in this coming week.


----------



## canali

mojo ideas said:


> I'm sure that you will be happy to know that the packaging for the cables packs finally arrived with us at Chord on Friday last week many weeks late. So the packs with the extender unit will be being shipped out to our distributors later in this coming week.


 
 great to hear it, thanks.


----------



## NaiveSound

harpo1 said:


> What will it cost?




Very interested in cost as well, also very exited


----------



## audionewbi

How wide is the opening for the USB port, can it accommodate the Sony otg cables?


----------



## Traveller

audionewbi said:


> How wide is the opening for the USB port...


 

 The ports are flush with the case...


----------



## audionewbi

I meant for the attachment unit.


----------



## Mojo ideas

audionewbi said:


> I meant for the attachment unit.


 The adaptor unit swallows the Apple CCK camera adaptor entirely. We don't provide the CCK though. Also for Android phones we have provided a femail full sized USB cable to micro USB. So the adaptor may be used with most phones. Pricing will be advised through our distributors next week.


----------



## Sound Eq

mojo ideas said:


> The adaptor unit swallows the Apple CCK camera adaptor entirely. We don't provide the CCK though. Also for Android phones we have provided a femail full sized USB cable to micro USB. So the adaptor may be used with most phones. Pricing will be advised through our distributors next week.


 
 looking forward to hear news about the other modules as well


----------



## tomwoo

Could anyone recommend a cable to connect FiiO X7 and Mojo? Thanks! (The Moon Audio one is too expensive)


----------



## shuto77

tomwoo said:


> Could anyone recommend a cable to connect FiiO X7 and Mojo? Thanks! (The Moon Audio one is too expensive)




You're using a $600 Fiio X7 strictly as a transport? That's quite a pricey setup you have there.


----------



## jmills8

shuto77 said:


> You're using a $600 Fiio X7 strictly as a transport? That's quite a pricey setup you have there.


people use the 380CU.


----------



## tomwoo

shuto77 said:


> You're using a $600 Fiio X7 strictly as a transport? That's quite a pricey setup you have there.



Trying to find a decent portable amp for HD800...Any suggestions?


----------



## Mython

tomwoo said:


> Could anyone recommend a cable to connect FiiO X7 and Mojo? Thanks! (The Moon Audio one is too expensive)


 
  
  
 Have you looked at the Uranus one, linked in post #3?


----------



## Mython

Here: http://www.lelong.com.my/uranus-silver-plated-6n-occ-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-coaxial-cable-starspicker-I2449751C-2007-01-Sale-I.htm
  
_*Be careful to choose the correct option, for Fiio!*_


----------



## NaiveSound

I thought thr extension module was the SD card reader, would sure love to replace my dx80 as Transport immediately


----------



## Mojo ideas

naivesound said:


> I thought thr extension module was the SD card reader, would sure love to replace my dx80 as Transport immediately


 The first extension module is the simple one the next one will be much more than just an SD reader but sorry but it won't be ready this year it's far too complex to be a short development project.


----------



## howdy

mojo ideas said:


> The first extension module is the simple one the next one will be much more than just an SD reader but sorry but it won't be ready this year it's far too complex to be a short development project.



Have you decided on an approximate price for this extender?


----------



## ThatPhil

I'm sure im not the only one who wishes that it was just an SD reader.


----------



## tretneo

thatphil said:


> I'm sure im not the only one who wishes that it was just an SD reader.


 
  
 I'm hoping it is an SD reader/player with an accompanying iOS/Android app to view the library, handle queues/playlists and of course control playback (app connectivity via bluetooth/wifi). That would pretty much be a DAP replacement end game for me.
  
 Edit: Perhaps also Airplay/DLNA for streaming Spotify/Tidal etc. as well


----------



## canali

tretneo said:


> I'm hoping it is an SD reader/player with an accompanying iOS/Android app to view the library, handle queues/playlists and of course control playback (app connectivity via bluetooth/wifi). That would pretty much be a DAP replacement end game for me.
> 
> Edit: Perhaps also Airplay/DLNA for streaming Spotify/Tidal etc. as well


 
 it's not...has been made very clear already...it is just an extender plate...more sophisticated versions coming out in the new yr.
 per price the last i'd read on here was $49 (est at the time)..whether that is US or UK i can't recall.


----------



## tretneo

canali said:


> it's not...has been made very clear already...it is just an extender plate...more sophisticated versions coming out in the new yr.
> per price the last i'd read on here was $49 (est at the time)..whether that is US or UK i can't recall.


 
  
 Yeah, understood the soon-to-be-released module will be an extender plate. I was referring to the future/planned SD card reader module. Hopefully it will be controlled via smart phone rather than some sort of physical button layout.


----------



## canali

tretneo said:


> Yeah, understood the soon-to-be-released module will be an extender plate. I was referring to the future/planned SD card reader module. Hopefully it will be controlled via smart phone rather than some sort of physical button layout.


 
 thanks...gotcha' ...* Darko* talked about the latter version, too....should be quite something when they've finished
 with it in the coming months....seems like a platform for a host of options/add ons.
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/03/chord-electronics-extend-mojo-at-canjam-socal-2016/*


----------



## NaiveSound

Much more than an SD reader..... That just turns me on


----------



## Soundizer

I will get the Chord Mojo phone, but that's me dreaming.


----------



## tretneo

canali said:


> thanks...gotcha' ... *darko* talked about the latter version too....should be quite something when they've finished
> seems like a platform for a host of options/add ons.
> *http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/03/chord-electronics-extend-mojo-at-canjam-socal-2016/*


 
  
 Awesome, thanks for the link. Excited to see this happen!


----------



## canali

_as always, when i embolden it's not to scream or be disrespectful: _
_instead  it's just have certain points stand out in my often longer posts._
  
 feel free to skip to songs and video below while reading.
  
 When I get the new module I'll anoit it with love by playing some music by one of Canada's top bands
  *The Tragically Hip*, who've  been around 32 yrs, and winner of 14 juno awards (basically our canadian grammys)
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tragically_Hip*
  
  
  
  52 yr old Hip lead singer *Gord Downie* has an incurable, terminal and aggressive brain cancer
  called glioblastoma..(hence the fedora he's wearing to cover up
 the surgery he had to remove most of the brain tumour... but also to go own with some fashionable bang)
 ...he had 4 or so  different coloured *Lamé*  suits made up for the tour.  
*Lamé* ...so Elvis retro like!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

*each concert was immediately sold out...many tears of both gratitude and sadness*
*were shed at each one, **by the fans in attendance** according to many reports.*
  

  
  

  
 despite having the tumour removed during surgery 8 or so months ago, then followed by many bouts of chemo and radiation therapy,
 the cancer came back (screw** CANCER!)
  
 nonetheless, and given their new album 'the man in machine poem' had come out 
 'Downie  the band decided to courageously stay on course and launch a small, (and what many feel is their final farewell) tour across western/central /Canada
 to say goodbye and thanks to their fans...it was recorded by our CBC (basically think BBC or ABC)
  
*their final stop*, *a show in Kingston, Ontario (the band's hometown) happened just last weekend on Aug 20, and was watched by some *
*11.7 million fans across Canada* (hell that is 1/3 of our population) with many public  venues across the country broadcasting it live, coast to coast....hope it will be released internationally shortly so
 you can all see it...was bitter sweet watching Downie up there, giving it all he could, looking a bit frail, often having to rely on monitors for the words.
 even our PM Justin Trudeau attended (as did Geddy Lee of Rush), among other VIPs in the music industry.
  
*pic below:* no, not the actual concert crowd but instead *one  (of many) of the free venues for people to watch on a screen...believe its from Kingston.*
  

  
  
 Anyway, before watching the concert I wasn't a huge Hipster...sure i had their live CD and knew of some of their tunes, but didn't know their lineage in depth.
 however, post concert, my perspective and respect and embrace of them has now done a 360, such that I just ordered some CDs and will (for the first time) download them.
  
 so........in an attempt to try to turn on my UK, Aussie, Kiwi and southern (US) cousins, I have provided 4 of their classics
 ...listen a few times each and I dare you to not fall in love with them.
_50 mission cap_,_ courage_, _bobycaygeon_....and then ' _*ahead by a century* ', imo the last one being _ kick-ass classic can stand up to anything out there.
  sure it starts out softly enough, acoustically/bluesy feeling to it...and then picks up steam with powerful rhythm guitar riffs and drumming to punch into your emotions and take you along for a fab ride lovely ride, as wonderfully ebuillient feeling as being in a convertible on a sunny day, driving a coastal highway without a worry in the world.
_(see video at bottom)_.
  
*50 mission cap  *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-t8W4X8Obo&ab_channel=GordonYYZ
*Courage * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOgFnO4EXRg&ab_channel=GordonYYZ
*Bobcaygeo*n https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6QDjDPRF5c&ab_channel=TheTragicallyHipVEVO
*Ahead by a century;*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE2joQsWXJg&ab_channel=TheTragicallyHipVEVO
  
*Note: *in this hamilton ont aug 16th concert (so not the final kingston concert on aug 20th) 
* the final 'GOODBYE'  closing tune is 'Ahead by a century' ...it was wonderfully drawn out with some FAB guitar playing so Downie*
*could have time to 'say goodbye' to the crowd for the final time...very poignant. *
 i could watch it 20 x cranked full and not tire of it.
  
*Bless you, Gordie!...may you and all those*
*close to you have much TLC in the coming days ahead.*
  
 
  
  
 while I love Rush (as you all know) the Hip reaches into my core on a more emotional, visceral level..maybe it is because of Downie's situation, I don't know.
 haven't figured it out yet.
  
 lastly if you can see the CBC concert online somehow, get the tissues handy when Downie loses it during the
 end of '*Grace, too' , already an intense song in itself.*
 you'll probably get equally gutted as he starts crying/screaming into the mic:
*see if this link works, showing it:  http://indie88.com/watch-gord-downie-fights-back-tears-during-grace-too/*
  you can just feel all that raw vulnerability, sadness and anger spill out, given the tragic hand dealt to him...you just want to reach out and hug the guy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 don't know if you have access outside of Canada...job droppingly raw.
  

  
  
  
*below:* Gord Downie meeting his friend, Canada's Prime Minister Justin Trudeau.


----------



## henddy

Need help...
My mojo today no sound...
Plug it through iphone, walkman, and PC... no sound.
Power button showed red color, but no sound.
It has battery.... and can still charging....

Any solution???


----------



## Mython

henddy said:


> Need help...
> My mojo today no sound...
> Plug it through iphone, walkman, and PC... no sound.
> Power button showed red color, but no sound.
> ...


 
  
  
 Apologies for asking an obvious question, but my first question has to be:     _are you definitely using the correct microUSB ports, on Mojo?_


----------



## henddy

Yes


----------



## EagleWings

henddy said:


> Need help...
> My mojo today no sound...
> Plug it through iphone, walkman, and PC... no sound.
> Power button showed red color, but no sound.
> ...


 
  
 Try this and let me know if it works:
  
 1. Turn the Mojo off
 2. In the off state, press and hold the _*+* & _*Power *buttons at the same time for a few seconds
 3. Mojo should turn on as you are holding down the Power button
 4. Check if it works now..


----------



## henddy

I try it ASAP when i get home...
Hopefully USB port no messed up
Thanks


----------



## EagleWings

Better suited for the Sound Science section. But what the heck, no harm in sharing a good read. Plus, hardly anyone visits the Sound Science section anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/aes-headphone-technology-conference-how-researchers-go-about-making-subjective-experience#uOh6SZy2e4ZAQbFm.97


----------



## tomwoo

mython said:


> Here: http://www.lelong.com.my/uranus-silver-plated-6n-occ-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-coaxial-cable-starspicker-I2449751C-2007-01-Sale-I.htm
> 
> _*Be careful to choose the correct option, for Fiio!*_



Very good resource, thanks!


----------



## howdy

45 bucks is a fair price, hopefully if will be to distributers soon.


----------



## EagleWings

henddy said:


> I try it ASAP when i get home...
> Hopefully USB port no messed up
> Thanks


 
  
 If the Power ball lights up when playing music, it means that Mojo is receiving the signal. So I'm confident it isn't the USB port.


----------



## Traveller

eaglewings said:


> Saw this info on the Empire Ears thread and, I thought it might be helpful for people who are bothered by hiss on their sensitive IEMs with the Mojo:


 
 A while back, @castleofargh asked about hiss and I assured him I couldn't hear any... . iirc I tested with my  Angies, volume raised to crazy-dangerous levels... . Nothing.
  
 What IEMs have been reported to pick up hiss


----------



## EagleWings

traveller said:


> A while back, @castleofargh asked about hiss and I assured him I couldn't hear any... . iirc I tested with my  Angies, volume raised to crazy-dangerous levels... . Nothing.
> 
> What IEMs have been reported to pick up hiss


 
  
 Sennheiser IE80, 64 Audio A10 and Rhapsodio Galaxy. The Galaxy hisses when paired with Pandora SPC cable but close to zero hiss with the RSD 2.98 cable. 
  
 Some IEMs are sensitive and some are not. Also some people are more sensitive to/cognitive of the hiss, while the rest are not. To make things worse, all the IEMs I own are pretty sensitive and I am sensitive to hiss as well. But the hiss on the Mojo is not only tolerable, but easily ignorable, because it is so low (nowhere close to the noisy Sony NWZ-A15 Walkman I once owned). But there are some ultra sensitive IEMs out there.


----------



## x RELIC x

traveller said:


> A while back, @castleofargh
> asked about hiss and I assured him I couldn't hear any... . iirc I tested with my  Angies, volume raised to crazy-dangerous levels... . Nothing.
> 
> What IEMs have been reported to pick up hiss




I hear hiss with the Angie. Very very slightly. I don't notice it until I unplug them from the Mojo while still in my ears. Then it's like a sudden 'oh, it's quieter'. The Noble K10 is much more sensitive and I hear more hiss from them than the Angie, but really, nothing offensive to me. Again, very slight. The super sensitive SE846 would pick up even more hiss. I also noticed that with the Mojo the hiss doesn't change with volume. The trouble is that different people have different thresholds for hearing hiss.


----------



## EagleWings

Its also nice that Mojo is quite versatile, in the sense that, it is very powerful and, yet manages to work well with sensitive IEMs. Myself, being a strictly-IEMs guy _(but Relic's review of the Utopia already put a worm in my brain)_, I was feeling quite bad that I was not actually taking advantage of Mojo's power. Until I bought the Rhapsodio Galaxy, which craves a lot of power in the form of current. And Mojo has no problem providing, what Galaxy needs..


----------



## EagleWings

tomwoo said:


> Trying to find a decent portable amp for HD800...Any suggestions?


 
  
You are in the bakery and you are asking where you can buy bread my friend.. Use the 'Search the Thread' function on top or bottom of this page and search for "HD800". You should be able to find some info.
  
 Another option might be Vorzamp Pure II Plus. I heard it is a small and powerful device. Not sure of its capability to drive the HD800s. But you can check out in its respective thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/698734/vorz-ge-vorzamp-pure-ii-review-and-impressions


----------



## Traveller

eaglewings said:


> Sennheiser IE80, 64 Audio A10 and Rhapsodio Galaxy....


 
   





x relic x said:


> I hear his with the Angie. Very very slightly. I don't notice it until I unplug them from the Mojo while still in my ears. Then it's like a sudden 'oh, it's quieter'. The Noble K10 is much more sensitive


 
 T4S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If I only take the technical specs into account, the 64 A10 and Angies are very similar. The fact that the Angies were still in your ears when you unplugged implies normal listening levels so I am at a loss other than to assume I fall into the category of  the hiss-ignorance-bliss... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@castleofargh sorry for misleading you, sir!


----------



## shultzee

tomwoo said:


> shuto77 said:
> 
> 
> > You're using a $600 Fiio X7 strictly as a transport? That's quite a pricey setup you have there.
> ...


 

 Mojo       Better than decent.


----------



## jmills8

canali said:


> as always, when i embolden it's not to scream: just have certain points stand out in my longer post.
> 
> feel free to skip to songs and video below while reading.
> 
> ...


 50 mission cap sounds very good.


----------



## tomwoo

shultzee said:


> Mojo       Better than decent.



How about iCan Micro SE? Pure headphone amp w/o DAC.


----------



## tomwoo

eaglewings said:


> You are in the bakery and you are asking where you can buy bread my friend.. Use the 'Search the Thread' function on top or bottom of this page and search for "HD800". You should be able to find some info.
> 
> Another option might be Vorzamp Pure II Plus. I heard it is a small and powerful device. Not sure of its capability to drive the HD800s. But you can check out in its respective thread:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/698734/vorz-ge-vorzamp-pure-ii-review-and-impressions



Will do, thanks.


----------



## Monsoon

I got some quality listening time with the Mojo over the weekend and I really fell in love with it. Or more specifically fell in love with my music all over again. I wouldn't say it's necessarily a night and day difference in quality but any apparent rough edges or deficiencies in the music are now gone and everything is in high detail unless of course the recording is poorly done but you can hear that too.


----------



## NaiveSound

Kaiser 10 a good pair with mojo?


----------



## henddy

eaglewings said:


> Try this and let me know if it works:
> 
> 1. Turn the Mojo off
> 2. In the off state, press and hold the _*+* & _*Power *buttons at the same time for a few seconds
> ...


----------



## henddy

It's not working.
Battery full...
try to play 192k
power button still red color....
no sound......
plug and unplug usb cable...
restarting.....
still no sound......


----------



## Ray1684

Is it possible to return it and get a replacement? Might be a hardware issue.


----------



## henddy

I did try to email to Sonic Electronix...
Try to see tomorrow, if they email me back...
I bought in March 29, 2016...
See tomorrow....


----------



## EagleWings

henddy said:


> It's not working.
> Battery full...
> try to play 192k
> power button still red color....
> ...


 
  
 I'm sorry to hear that.. Are you sure the source you are using is not downsampling from 192 to 44.1?
  
 If you think that your source is not down sampling/converting from 192 to 44.1, yet the ball is glowing in red, there might be a problem with your unit and, you may want to contact your dealer or retailer for a replacement or repair.


----------



## henddy

Yes...
It's no up sampling or down sampling...
My walkman a17 or iPhone 6s Plus....
Try to reset
On and off 
still no sound...
My mojo battery is full....


----------



## EagleWings

henddy said:


> I did try to email to Sonic Electronix...
> Try to see tomorrow, if they email me back...
> I bought in March 29, 2016...
> See tomorrow....


 
  
 If you bought from Sonic Electronix, just give them a call tomorrow. The will create a return authorization and you just have to ship it to them. I was having a problem with my unit and they replaced it for free, except for the shipping. You have to pay for to and fro shipping.


----------



## henddy

This Mojo forum made my happy...
You'all the best....
Try to help me.....
Even though 12.22 A.M est
I love you guys!!!!


----------



## EagleWings

henddy said:


> This Mojo forum made my happy...
> You'all the best....
> Try to help me.....
> Even though 12.22 A.M est
> I love you guys!!!!


 
  
 Ha ha ha. Anytime my friend..


----------



## henddy

They (Sonic Elextronix) replied me...
Ask to do RA (some kind of return stuff)...
And wait for....
When Mojo no works.....
It breaks my heart.....
Even though pairs with XBA-Z5....

I got a question....
I would like to upgrade my IEM to UERR???
any thought???


----------



## EagleWings

henddy said:


> They (Sonic Elextronix) replied me...
> Ask to do RA (some kind of return stuff)...
> And wait for....
> When Mojo no works.....
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it is very simple. You basically follow the instructions in the RA that can be found under 'Return Authorizations' section under your account and, ship the package to Sonic Electronix. Make sure to write the RA Number on all 6 sides of the package.
  
 Once they receive the package, they will contact you within 3 business days and, will ask you to pay for the shipping label for the new unit to be shipped to you. Once you pay for the shipping label, you would receive the replacement in 3-5 business days.
  
 About UERR, as this is the Mojo thread, you may want to ask that question in the UERR thread. People there would be able to help you better.


----------



## Solarium

So I'm forced to use optical input instead of mini-USB due to USB noise from my desktop, limiting me to 24-bit/96khz instead of the usual 24-bit/192khz. Will this significantly degrade the audio quality at all? I'm playing only Spotify premium soundtracks and games, so no crazy high res DSD files or whatever.


----------



## x RELIC x

solarium said:


> So I'm forced to use optical input instead of mini-USB due to USB noise from my desktop, limiting me to 24-bit/96khz instead of the usual 24-bit/192khz. Will this significantly degrade the audio quality at all? I'm playing only Spotify premium soundtracks and games, so no crazy high res DSD files or whatever.




No, it won't, especially for Spotify Premium which is 16/44.1. You should actually not up sample to 24/96 on your PC compared to sending the original bit depth and sample rate to the Mojo, as the Mojo is the better device to process the signal in its native format vs up sampling on the computer.

To learn more you can read the informative post by Rob Watts found in the third post of this thread.


----------



## Solarium

x relic x said:


> No, it won't, especially for Spotify Premium which is 16/44.1. You should actually not up sample to 24/96 on your PC compared to sending the original bit depth and sample rate to the Mojo, as the Mojo is the better device to process the signal in its native format vs up sampling on the computer.
> 
> To learn more you can read the informative post by Rob Watts found in the third post of this thread.


 
 Read about the sampling rates on the 3rd post, it sure is a lot of info 
  
 So for Spotify premium, or most of my FLAC's and mp3's which says 16/44.1, I should just leave the sound settings on windows at 16/44.1?
  
 I mean the sound --> Properties --> Advanced -->  Default Format = "2 channel, 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD Quality)"
  
 I always thought I should leave the setting at the highest possible, then let Mojo do the work. I guess it's actually the other way around huh. I can't really tell a difference though between the 2 settings though.


----------



## x RELIC x

solarium said:


> Read about the sampling rates on the 3rd post, it sure is a lot of info
> 
> So for Spotify premium, or most of my FLAC's and mp3's which says 16/44.1, I should just leave the sound settings on windows at 16/44.1?
> 
> ...




Yes, the short answer is keep the setting at 16/44.1 if that's what you are listening to.

The long answer copied from the third post of this thread:



Spoiler: Rob's information on upsampling






> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> ...




Also relevant:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> ...






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> ...


----------



## Solarium

x relic x said:


> Yes, the short answer is keep the setting at 16/44.1 if that's what you are listening to.
> 
> The long answer copied from the third post of this thread:
> 
> ...


 
 Compared to having the USB, I feel like the optical has a smaller soundstage and stronger bass. Does that mean my optical cable isn't up to par or that optical cables are more susceptible to RF/noise? I'm using the monoprice one.


----------



## x RELIC x

solarium said:


> Compared to having the USB, I feel like the optical has a smaller soundstage and stronger bass. Does that mean my optical cable isn't up to par or that optical cables are more susceptible to RF/noise? I'm using the monoprice one.




Besides sampling rate compatibility (384kHz, DSD) USB and optical should sound the same, or very close if there is no RF noise being transmitted over USB (a lot of computers are inherently noisy RF generators). Optical is completely RF immune as it's using pulses of light to send the signal vs voltage over a USB connection, which can transmit a lot of computer noise. In Rob's listening tests he's found that quite often a smoother sound (but not any less detailed) is the more accurate one and that RF noise often results in an artificial brightness added to the sound. Of course, which ever one you prefer will be the one that sounds the best, to you.


----------



## Soundizer

How would one know if there is noise from USB, would this be obviously noticeable? I purchased the Audioquest Jitterbug just in case, but might return it if there is no noticeable noise. 

Do you only hear the noise when music is playing or would it also be present with no music?


----------



## Solarium

x relic x said:


> Besides sampling rate compatibility (384kHz, DSD) USB and optical should sound the same, or very close if there is no RF noise being transmitted over USB (a lot of computers are inherently noisy RF generators). Optical is completely RF immune as it's using pulses of light to send the signal vs voltage over a USB connection, which can transmit a lot of computer noise. In Rob's listening tests he's found that quite often a smoother sound (but not any less detailed) is the more accurate one and that RF noise often results in an artificial brightness added to the sound. Of course, which ever one you prefer will be the one that sounds the best, to you.


 
 That's EXACTLY what I'm hearing! The USB, given that it gave me a lot of noise before (at the highest volume on the Mainline, I can hear the mouse move, and there's a LOUD popping noise during any 3D processing), results in an artificial brightness making the soundstage larger and the overall tone less warm. The optical, without any noise at all, gives me the smoothest sound, and a warmer less bright sound than the USB. Since I was so used to the USB this entire time, with the RF noise, I thought initially that the optical actually gave me a poorer sound quality. But in fact the optical is actually the more pure one. RELIC, you are one knowledgeable dude! Thanks 
  
 I'm guessing there's no point in upgrading the optical cables then right. I did read the 3rd post which compares some optical cables to each other, and it also says more expensive ones do not necessarily give you a more pure sound and some of them actually artificially make the sound brighter, therefore more "impressive" sounding. Is there a list of reliable optical cables? Will my monoprice do?
  
 It's strange that I got all these RF noise after I moved states. I maintained the same exact configuration of my desktop and audio equipment, right down to the settings and physical placements, and yet I'm getting this noise I didn't have before. Perhaps there was some kind of damage to my desktop allowing more RF leakage? I first thought it was the Mojo, then my Mainline, but now that the noise was completely obliterated using optical, it must actually be from the source of the RF - my desktop.


----------



## x RELIC x

soundizer said:


> How would one know if there is noise from USB, would this be obviously noticeable? I purchased the Audioquest Jitterbug just in case, but might return it if there is no noticeable noise.
> 
> Do you only hear the noise when music is playing or would it also be present with no music?




Usually with careful listening tests comparing between inputs. If you really don't hear a difference I wouldn't stress about it. Usually it's subtle if it's there at all. Solarium seems to have a particularly noisy USB/computer connection.


----------



## x RELIC x

Solarium, have you tried a different USB port? Depending on the computer, different ports may be on different bus's on the motherboard. Some USB ports share the same bus as hard drives and other inherently noisy computer hardware. Worth a shot if you are curious, but if optical is working well for you then I'd just stick with that.

As a side note, the optical input of the Mojo can accept a 24/192 signal if you have these high res files, and your computer can output them over optical. The only caveat is that you need a good cable to have the bandwidth to carry the signal. That's pretty much the difference between optical cables.


----------



## miketlse

solarium said:


> So I'm forced to use optical input instead of mini-USB due to USB noise from my desktop, limiting me to 24-bit/96khz instead of the usual 24-bit/192khz. Will this significantly degrade the audio quality at all? I'm playing only Spotify premium soundtracks and games, so no crazy high res DSD files or whatever.


 
  
 I mostly use my mojo, connected to my desktop via optical.
 Mojo produces such good sound quality, that I almost exclusively use standard red book CD files 16/44.1, and don't feel the need to chase HiRes.
 Based on that, I don't find it a hardship, being limited to 24/96, so I don't think you will have problems.


----------



## miketlse

x relic x said:


> @Solarium, have you tried a different USB port? Depending on the computer, different ports may be on different bus's on the motherboard. Some USB ports share the same bus as hard drives and other inherently noisy computer hardware. Worth a shot if you are curious, but if optical is working well for you then I'd just stick with that.
> 
> As a side note, the optical input of the Mojo can accept a 24/192 signal if you have these high res files, and your computer can output them over optical. The only caveat is that you need a good cable to have the bandwidth to carry the signal. That's pretty much the difference between optical cables.


 
  
@Solarium, I will add that 12 months ago, I was using my phone and an Oppo HA2, and was getting trouble free music listening via USB. Then there was an update of android, and the noise started. I bought my mojo, and there was still a lot of noise - indicating that the noise was from the source, and not the dacs.
  
 Now with my pc and optical, I get the occasional click every few songs, plus occasional very low level noise audible during quiet music passages. So optical is immune to RFI, but you can still hear noise generated inside the pc, or sometimes the power lead is acting as an aerial, and once the noise gets inside the pc case, it can affect the music file before it is converted to optical. Also updates to your operating system, can alter the settings related to whether priority is given to music playback, or screen updates, or file transfers etc etc.
  
 Rob Watts does write about the never ending battle against such electrical noise, and does state that using a laptop running off battery, removes the RFI and mains interference normally entering through the power lead. It may be that you have moved to live in an area where the local power transmission network is troubled by electrical interference from industrial premises etc.


----------



## theveterans

The low noise you hear from optical is the noise floor of Mojo, not the source. Shur earbuds are notorious for exposing an amp's noise floor


----------



## Smileyko

Dear Friends of Mojo. I took a chance last night for the first time connected the Mojo to my new Woo WA7. What a shock, I didn't know this amp was that good driven from the Mojo. Today I pull the trigger on the Violectric V220 to go with the Mojo. Can't wait for delivery. Mojo will work over time now at the house. This little thing is the dac of the year and now I see why. Gets hot, sounds like heaven.


----------



## NaiveSound

I wonder if the Noble Kaiser 10 would. Be a good match with mojo, th same Way se846 is with mojo. I just wonder if the k10 brings more detail or clarity with mojo than se846


----------



## rkt31

the best test for any audio gear imho are the vocals. a very transparent gear would offer a direct emotional connection with the vocals . like with mojo the vocals are extremely focussed , every breath and vibration is clear without being bright . on lesser dacs vocals seems diffused, not able to grab attention, bright and wavering .


----------



## Delayeed

rkt31 said:


> the best test for any audio gear imho are the vocals. a very transparent gear would offer a direct emotional connection with the vocals . like with mojo the vocals are extremely focussed , every breath and vibration is clear without being bright . on lesser dacs vocals seems diffused, not able to grab attention, bright and wavering .


 
 This!!! You read people crying while listening to very, very high quality (expensive) setups because of the emotional connection and I was really sceptical... Few days ago (sober too!) I let out a good amount of tears listening to something with beautiful vocals (can't remember track name) through the Mojo and Ether C... It's so weird the emotion just pours out through the music when there are no faults or anything like quirky treble or muddiness of low end keeping you just that little bit away from the true connection to the music. Mojo truly is musical...
 EDIT: Now that I think about it, might've been Petra Magoni - Imagine. She has an amazing voice.


----------



## henddy

eaglewings said:


> Yes, it is very simple. You basically follow the instructions in the RA that can be found under 'Return Authorizations' section under your account and, ship the package to Sonic Electronix. Make sure to write the RA Number on all 6 sides of the package.
> 
> Once they receive the package, they will contact you within 3 business days and, will ask you to pay for the shipping label for the new unit to be shipped to you. Once you pay for the shipping label, you would receive the replacement in 3-5 business days.
> 
> About UERR, as this is the Mojo thread, you may want to ask that question in the UERR thread. People there would be able to help you better.




Got email RA that said approved...
Print a shipping label for $8.52 UPS...
When I open my garage, I saw UPS truck in front my apartment...
Pack fast and drop it to UPS truck...
It's on its way to Sonic Electronix Kentucky...
And wait for email from them...


----------



## Takeanidea

delayeed said:


> I let out a good amount of tears listening to something with beautiful vocals through the Mojo and Ether C... It's so weird the emotion just pours out through the music when there are no faults or anything like quirky treble or muddiness of low end keeping you just that little bit away from the true connection to the music. Petra Magoni - Imagine. She has an amazing voice.


 
 That's what it's all about.


----------



## TsKen

Getting concerned about using the Mojo with a USB with my laptop.
  
 Reading a few of the recent comments on this thread, is it bad to run the Mojo off the USB plug?
  
 I bought the mojo originally to use it with my Work-laptop. 
  
 Anyone have any USB issues or fix?


----------



## Dexter Morgan

tsken said:


> Getting concerned about using the Mojo with a USB with my laptop.
> 
> Reading a few of the recent comments on this thread, is it bad to run the Mojo off the USB plug?
> 
> ...


 

 Not sure what you mean by "run the Mojo off the USB plug". Do you mean, is it bad to charge the Mojo via USB plug?


----------



## Dexter Morgan

naivesound said:


> I wonder if the Noble Kaiser 10 would. Be a good match with mojo, th same Way se846 is with mojo. I just wonder if the k10 brings more detail or clarity with mojo than se846


 

 I have not heard the se846, so I can't give you a comparison, but I do use the K10 with the Mojo. I personally find the sound to be nicely detailed. It's also warm, thick, and leaning in the direction of dark (IMHO). If your priorities are detail and clarity, and your heart is set on Noble, I would suggest you consider the Katana. It's new, so there probably aren't many (any?) formal reviews out yet, but it's being advertised as an alternate flagship that emphasizes the characteristics you mentioned.


----------



## EagleWings

tsken said:


> Getting concerned about using the Mojo with a USB with my laptop.
> 
> Reading a few of the recent comments on this thread, is it bad to run the Mojo off the USB plug?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Its just one user having issues with his unit. You wouldn't have to worry. There are many people here who run the Mojo through USB with no issues.


----------



## Soundizer

tsken said:


> Getting concerned about using the Mojo with a USB with my laptop.
> 
> Reading a few of the recent comments on this thread, is it bad to run the Mojo off the USB plug?
> 
> ...





This is the reason I purchased the Audioquest Jitterbug which is designed to reduce or cut out noise and jitter. It is only £40 and is better than more expensive gadgets that try to do the same. 

Even though I cannot hear such noise from my Apple iMac i will still use it should there be any somewhere in the background. 

I only use 1 USB from the iMac to the Mojo as using multiple USB Ports simultaneously can further make noise an issue.

This is even explained in some technical detail on Apple Support website, link below:

https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201781


----------



## TsKen

dexter morgan said:


> Not sure what you mean by "run the Mojo off the USB plug". Do you mean, is it bad to charge the Mojo via USB plug?


 
 Sorry, what I meant was connecting the Mojo with my laptop via USB.
  
 Ex. Playing spotify songs on my laptop would transfer over to the Mojo via USB and output to my headphones that are connected to my Mojo.
  
 Sorry if i'm being unclear or if i'm saying something stupid, I haven't received my Mojo yet(getting it tomorrow!)


----------



## Solarium

x relic x said:


> @Solarium, have you tried a different USB port? Depending on the computer, different ports may be on different bus's on the motherboard. Some USB ports share the same bus as hard drives and other inherently noisy computer hardware. Worth a shot if you are curious, but if optical is working well for you then I'd just stick with that.
> 
> As a side note, the optical input of the Mojo can accept a 24/192 signal if you have these high res files, and your computer can output them over optical. The only caveat is that you need a good cable to have the bandwidth to carry the signal. That's pretty much the difference between optical cables.


 
  
 I did try different USB ports before. I will also get the noise if I connect my headphone directly to the sound card, or connect the sound card RCA out directly to the mainline skipping the Mojo. Funny thing is that I never experienced this noise before I moved, and nothing changed, even the physical placements of the desktop, monitor, audio equipments are the same. I'm using the same power backup as before. Besides hearing the mouse move at max volume on the Mainline, the popping noise I get from running any 3D apps (games, benchmarks, GPU stress tests) is very loud at max volume, and can also be heard directly connecting my IEM to the sound card's headphone out. I also tried unplugging the USB power from the Mojo, plugging the power line from Mainline to different power strips and wall outlets, trying different RCA cables, all of which did not solve the issue. There was also no recent GPU driver update, and updating it did not solve the issue.
  
 So there's noise with these 3 scenarios:
  
 1. connecting USB to Mojo, then RCA out to Mainline (tried different USB cables and outlets)
 2. connecting Desktop directly to Mainline via RCA out
 3. listening directly from the headphone out jack of my sound card
  
 I don't get noise with the following:
  
 1. optical cable out to Mojo, then RCA out to Mainline
 2. directly connecting iPhone to Mainline
 3. USB to Mojo, but listening directly from Mini-jack using Shure 846's (this is weird since technically the USB cable is noisy, I even turned the volume on the Mojo all the way up)
  
 Even though it's now solved with the optical cable, I'm still really curious why this noise happened in the first place.


----------



## Mython

delayeed said:


> rkt31 said:
> 
> 
> > the best test for any audio gear imho are the vocals. a very transparent gear would offer a direct emotional connection with the vocals . like with mojo the vocals are extremely focussed , every breath and vibration is clear without being bright . on lesser dacs vocals seems diffused, not able to grab attention, bright and wavering .
> ...


 
  
  
 Not just vocals - Hugo has that effect on me, with Cello:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/15705#post_12497029


----------



## miketlse

solarium said:


> So there's noise with these 3 scenarios:
> 
> 1. connecting USB to Mojo, then RCA out to Mainline (tried different USB cables and outlets)
> 2. connecting Desktop directly to Mainline via RCA out
> ...


 
  
 so much of your system has remained constant during your move, that the root cause(s) do get narrowed down.
 Posters have mentioned clicks and pops when playing some games, and i think there were several causes at play at the same time - but usually the computer was giving priority to video frame refreshes, file transfers from hard disc, mouse control etc, with the result that the music file transfer would get paused until the computer was ready again. this pause was resulting in the clicks and other noises.
 maybe you are playing a different game, with different priority settings since you moved, or maybe there has been an automatic operating system update, and some of the settings that you were using, have been reset.
 So a few ideas for you to investigate, but the puzzling thing is why any file transfer delays would cause trouble via usb, but not optical. I am sure that someone reading this post, will know the answer already. LOL


----------



## Dexter Morgan

tsken said:


> Sorry, what I meant was connecting the Mojo with my laptop via USB.
> 
> Ex. Playing spotify songs on my laptop would transfer over to the Mojo via USB and output to my headphones that are connected to my Mojo.
> 
> Sorry if i'm being unclear or if i'm saying something stupid, I haven't received my Mojo yet(getting it tomorrow!)


 

 No problem. As others have said, that will work absolutely fine. Whether or not you'll need something to reduce noise/jitter largely depends on your laptop. My Macbook produces no discernible noise, and I use both USBs ports to simultaneously use and charge the Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

tsken said:


> Sorry, what I meant was connecting the Mojo with my laptop via USB.
> 
> Ex. Playing spotify songs on my laptop would transfer over to the Mojo via USB and output to my headphones that are connected to my Mojo.
> 
> Sorry if i'm being unclear or if i'm saying something stupid, I haven't received my Mojo yet(getting it tomorrow!)


 
  
 i think that the confusion was arising because the mojo has two usb input sockets, one for charging, and one for the music signal.
 so the user has several options:

use usb to transfer the music data from the pc to the mojo, and run the mojo on battery
use usb to transfer the music data from the pc to the mojo, and use the other usb to connect to a separate power charger
use usb to transfer the music data from the pc to the mojo, and use the other usb to connect also to a spare usb socket on your pc,( in order to charge the mojo)
use usb to transfer the music data from a different source to the mojo, and use the other usb to connect to a spare usb socket on your pc,( in order to charge the mojo)
  
 it was not clear which option you were referring to.


----------



## AndrewH13

dexter morgan said:


> I have not heard the se846, so I can't give you a comparison, but I do use the K10 with the Mojo. I personally find the sound to be nicely detailed. It's also warm, thick, and leaning in the direction of dark (IMHO). If your priorities are detail and clarity, and your heart is set on Noble, I would suggest you consider the Katana. It's new, so there probably aren't many (any?) formal reviews out yet, but it's being advertised as an alternate flagship that emphasizes the characteristics you mentioned.




Exactly so. I demoed the K10 with Mojo and it was very good, highly detailed but keeping the slightly warm signature, but less than the 846. The Katana with Mojo loses that warmth, has excitement in spades, very neutral, and was to me, a perfect match. I don't think I will part them!


----------



## NaiveSound

andrewh13 said:


> Exactly so. I demoed the K10 with Mojo and it was very good, highly detailed but keeping the slightly warm signature, but less than the 846. The Katana with Mojo loses that warmth, has excitement in spades, very neutral, and was to me, a perfect match. I don't think I will part them!




I appreciate your reply. 
What would be a step up from se846 in terms of clarity, excitement and forward mids? K10. Savant. Katana? Or something else entirety . I'm also looking for no top end roll off, bass isnt much concern for me. But engagement and forward mids but most of all clarity and resolution


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> I appreciate your reply.
> What would be a step up from se846 in terms of clarity, excitement and forward mids? K10. Savant. Katana? Or something else entirety . I'm also looking for no top end roll off, bass isnt much concern for me. But engagement and forward mids but most of all clarity and resolution




Definitely Katana. No roll off, some may find cutting, especially on poor recordings or low bit rate. But if you want a recording laid bare, it is reference. Wouldn't pair with a sharp sounding DAP, but pairs lovely with Mojo. Makes Mojo sound more Hugo than a Hugo..... oops, I didn't say that!


----------



## EagleWings

If you want forward mids, Empire Ears Zeus-IV and the Zeus-R are 2 IEMs you can checkout. And people have confirmed that those pair well with the Mojo.. It will for sure have more clarity and resolution than the SE846..
  
 But for IEM recommendations, I'd suggest you create a new thread on the Introductions and Recommendation forum or, approach some threads like, Empire Ears, Noble IEMs, JH Audio Angie, etc..


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> I appreciate your reply.
> What would be a step up from se846 in terms of clarity, excitement and forward mids? K10. Savant. Katana? Or something else entirety . I'm also looking for no top end roll off, bass isnt much concern for me. But engagement and forward mids but most of all clarity and resolution




PS - not forward Mids, that's the 846. Katana just flat upon the whole spectrum, which differs as most iems have a tamer treble to my ears. And great imaging. Only similar open iems to me are the Angie and Tralucent 1plus2s. Ie800s also have untamed treble but less soundstage.


----------



## NaiveSound

andrewh13 said:


> PS - not forward Mids, that's the 846. Katana just flat upon the whole spectrum, which differs as most iems have a tamer treble to my ears. And great imaging. Only similar open iems to me are the Angie and Tralucent 1plus2s. Ie800s also have untamed treble but less soundstage.




I absolutely hated Angie. To. Me the best yet has been se846 with mojo. But that may be because I love forward mids and clarity, I just want thr next step up when it comes to forward mids and clarity and top end. 

Whatever I get I'll plug it into my sweet mojo so it also has to work decent synergy with mojo


----------



## ubs28

naivesound said:


> I appreciate your reply.
> What would be a step up from se846 in terms of clarity, excitement and forward mids? K10. Savant. Katana? Or something else entirety . I'm also looking for no top end roll off, bass isnt much concern for me. But engagement and forward mids but most of all clarity and resolution


 
  
 Mod the blue filter. Than the SE846 has plenty of top end and is quite balanced across the spectrum quite suprisingly. Makes you wonder why Shure didn't have a modded blue filter included standard.


----------



## NaiveSound

ubs28 said:


> Mod the blue filter. Than the SE846 has plenty of top end and is quite balanced across the spectrum quite suprisingly. Makes you wonder why Shure didn't have a modded blue filter included standard.




I have done all that I guess I'm just looking for the next step up in forward mids and clarity. With a good top end. Se846 is my favorite so far... But I'm sure sure sure there is better


----------



## ubs28

naivesound said:


> I have done all that I guess I'm just looking for the next step up in forward mids and clarity. With a good top end. Se846 is my favorite so far... But I'm sure sure sure there is better


 
  
 Then you can perhaps try out the Chord Hugo if you are looking for more clarity? The soundstage is also bigger on the Chord Hugo as an added bonus.
  
 I haven't heard other high-end IEM's so I can't comment which IEM to buy.


----------



## EagleWings

naivesound said:


> I have done all that I guess I'm just looking for the next step up in forward mids and clarity. With a good top end. Se846 is my favorite so far... But I'm sure sure sure there is better


 
  
 Please see my previous post. 
  
 On a related note though, I have seen some users report that certain IEMs don't pair well with the Mojo. Not that Mojo starts sounding bad. But more regarding the lack of synergy. On such an occasion, you can take the route that UBS28 suggested (meaning, change the source that works best for the IEM), OR, choose an IEM that is known to pair well with the Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

What are some brands or models that are known to NOT work well with mojo


----------



## EagleWings

naivesound said:


> What are some brands or models that are known to NOT work well with mojo


 
 PMed


----------



## JK-47

naivesound said:


> What are some brands or models that are known to NOT work well with mojo


 

 CFA Andromeda sounds dark and muddy, but a $10 Ultimate Ears buffer jack fixes that and brings them to the neutral/bright side of things.


----------



## canali

as an aside I just wish to pay tribute to the passing of a great actor today:
*Gene Wilder*, who left us at 83 from a 3 yr battle with another horrible disease, Alzheimers.
  
 let's not forget the magic he brought us to the screen with *Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory*
 (sorry johnny depp,  your reimagining with tim burton couldn't touch it)
  

  
 ...or in teaming up director Mel Brooks to give us classics such as * Blazing Saddles *
*...* and of course as *Young Frankenstein*...sometimes teaming up with comedian Richard Pryor.
  

  
 ...here are some fav clips from that nutbar classic to have us all laughing once more.
  
 see that fab scene from 7:15...SEDAGIVE! and A.B. Normal brain


----------



## captblaze

canali said:


> as an aside I just wish to pay tribute to the passing of a great actor today:
> *Gene Wilder*, who left us at 83 from a 3 yr battle with another horrible disease, Alzheimers.


 
  
 and one more -
  
 Silver Streak with Richard Pryor - silly (and kinda awful) by todays standards, but had me laughing to tears as a dopey teen


----------



## jaibautista

To fellow Mojo users,
  
 Only after some 30-40 minutes of use from full charge, the LED battery indicator turns from blue to green. If I use the unit from full charge to shutdown, I only get 5-6 hours of usage. I've been using my Mojo almost every day from end-January 2016, mostly at the office while plugged to a USB charger. Every now and then, I use it on the go (unplugged). I listen to a mix of FLACs and 320kbps MP3s.
  
 Is this battery degradation normal? Or is something wrong with the battery in my Mojo?
  
 Looking forward to hear your thoughts.


----------



## bixby

solarium said:


> So I'm forced to use optical input instead of mini-USB due to USB noise from my desktop, limiting me to 24-bit/96khz instead of the usual 24-bit/192khz. Will this significantly degrade the audio quality at all? I'm playing only Spotify premium soundtracks and games, so no crazy high res DSD files or whatever.


 

 I'm confused, based on listening to spotify premium and games, you sure you don't mean 192 kbs or kilobits per second which is way below even cd sound quality at 44khz.  MP3 and lossless file sample rates are not the same.  And why would you ever spring for a Mojo to listen to mp3, just curious?


----------



## bixby

No disrespect to the deceased intended but when did the Chord Mojo thread become the obituary column?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Can we keep it on topic?


----------



## jmills8

bixby said:


> No disrespect to the deceased intended but when did the Chord Mojo thread become the obituary column?  :confused_face:
> 
> Can we keep it on topic?


That was just an intermission, now its back to the show.


----------



## EagleWings

bixby said:


> I'm confused, based on listening to spotify premium and games, you sure you don't mean 192 kbs or kilobits per second which is way below even cd sound quality at 44khz.  MP# and lossless file sample rates are not the same.  And why owuld you ever spring for a Mojo to listen to mp3, just curious?


 
  
 You got it mixed up. 320 in the 320kbps mp3 refers to the bitrate. While 192 in the 24/192 is the sample rate in kHz. Both are different. 320kbps mp3s are actually 16/44 files. So you can see 24/192 or a 24/96 is bigger than 16/44.
  
 95% of my music is all mp3. Some even 250kbps mp3 and yet sound very good on my Mojo. In my experience and opinion, well recorded/well mastered mp3s sound better than poorly recorded/poorly mastered Hi-Res content.


----------



## x RELIC x

bixby said:


> I'm confused, based on listening to spotify premium and games, you sure you don't mean 192 kbs or kilobits per second which is way below even cd sound quality at 44khz.  MP# and lossless file sample rates are not the same.  And why owuld you ever spring for a Mojo to listen to mp3, just curious?




Bit *Rate* is not the same as Bit *Depth*. Bit Rate describes the data per second and usually for lossy music has a high target of 320 kbps (Kilo Bits Per Second), and can be much lower. Below 256kbps I find the quality to be very questionable, while others don't mind. Lossless formats have MUCH higher Bit Rates and don't have a target maximum like lossy files do. Both lossy and lossless formats come in 16bit/44.1kHz (16 Bit Depth - the word length to describe the possible voltage amplitude within the file, and 44.1kHz Sampling Rate - the frequency the file is sampled in the time domain per second). Sampling rates can be 192*kHz* which is usually considered high quality if the master is good. 192*kbps* Bit Rate is usually poor quality as it has less *data* to represent the original information.


----------



## bixby

eaglewings said:


> You got it mixed up. 320 in the 320kbps is the bitrate. While 192 in the 24/192 is the sample rate. Both are different. 320kbps mp3s are actually 16/44 files. So you can see 24/192 or a 24/96 is bigger than 16/44.
> 
> 95% of my music is all mp3. Some even 250kbps mp3 and yet sound very good on my Mojo. In my experience and opinion, well recorded/well mastered mp3s sound better than poorly recorded/poorly mastered Hi-Res content.


 

 I understand bit rate and sample rate, just never knew mp3 were 44khz.  I am enlightened. 
  
 I understand the convenience and selectivity of mp3 tracks.  If you are okay with getting part of what the artist put down in the studio, I suspect it is okay, but I prefer to have all of it.
  
 And agree, many hi res crap is just that, poorly remastered and can sound plain bad even compared to redbook.  I never buy either and just stick with plain ole redbook in 98% of my music.


----------



## Light - Man

jmills8 said:


> That was just an intermission, now its back to the show.


 
 Sorry Bro! one final piece before intermission ends.


----------



## bixby

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry Bro! one final piece before intermission ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  



 This is why the signal to noise ratio in this thread is over 20,000 posts    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now I am adding to it, over and out.


----------



## kinetic758

bixby said:


> I understand bit rate and sample rate, just never knew mp3 were 44khz.  I am enlightened.
> 
> I understand the convenience and selectivity of mp3 tracks.  If you are okay with getting part of what the artist put down in the studio, I suspect it is okay, but I prefer to have all of it.
> 
> And agree, many hi res crap is just that, poorly remastered and can sound plain bad even compared to redbook.  I never buy either and just stick with plain ole redbook in 98% of my music.




I think my older ears would be hard pressed to tell the difference between 320 OGG and Flac, but that's just me.


----------



## canali

bixby said:


> No disrespect to the deceased intended but when did the Chord Mojo thread become the obituary column?  :confused_face:
> 
> Can we keep it on topic?




I understand...but at the same time there is nothing wrong with giving dues to a great artist who had an huge impact on many of our lives...it's a nice detour from some of the nonsense sometimes found on this thread... in 2 other music forums i was in today, these same 2 artists i'd touched upon earlier were also being given ample attention.


----------



## TheTrace

kinetic758 said:


> I think my older ears would be hard pressed to tell the difference between 320 OGG and Flac, but that's just me.


I've been reading these forums and others for the last couple of years about lossless vs high bit rate lossy files. I'm 24 now, always had pretty good hearing and think that still holds true now.

Personally I think AAC 256 is good enough for music playback and is equivalent to a lossless file in terms of sound. I search every now and then if 320 is any better or make some and test them against lossless files. At times I feel lossless is superior but I think I'm imagining it sometimes. 

With the Mojo I rarely even have complaints with 192 Kbps files if the master is okay. The DAC in this is too good.


----------



## canali

here you go...don't know if this is what you're asking for in terms of comparing apple/aac with spotify/320 vs tidal hifi/1411.
 can we really hear the difference? you didn't mention streaming in your query, only the downloads, 
 but these reviews came to mind and so thought I'd share.
  
 see the videos in each...first blind test was from *'the verge'* last summer comparing apple, spotify (320) and tidal hifi 1411
 http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/7/8872115/apple-music-tidal-spotify-audio-quality-test
  
 most recent blind test done by *CNBC* comparing spotify, tidal hifi and apple.
 http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/05/hifi-music-streaming-services-people-cant-tell-it-when-they-hear-it.html
  
 seems it comes down to how well the music was recorded which you touched upon.
  
 starting to buy my own collection again, vs just streaming.


----------



## Solarium

bixby said:


> I'm confused, based on listening to spotify premium and games, you sure you don't mean 192 kbs or kilobits per second which is way below even cd sound quality at 44khz.  MP3 and lossless file sample rates are not the same.  And why would you ever spring for a Mojo to listen to mp3, just curious?


 
 You do bring up a point. I tried Tidal maybe 1.5-2 years ago and it was disappointing at that time, not the audio quality but the user interface, song selection, community. I read that they have massively improved by now, maybe I'll give them another shot. Even 320 bitrate mp3's on Spotify, as much as it is super convenient to use and there's a lot of user created content/playlists, is probably not cutting it now that I have better audio equipment. There should be a pretty big difference switching to lossless now.


----------



## roladyzator

I would much rather focus on the mastering quality than file compression.
  
 MP3 320k, or better - V0 VBR (since it relies more on the psychoacoustic modelling) are transparent for most people.
 This means most people cannot detect differences between them and the uncompressed sources.
  
 This is because MP3 and the newer AAC use psychoacoustic model to detect situation during which masking would occur.
 To put it shortly - a louder sound with wide spectrum would mask softer sounds in the same band.
 A loud sound following a quiet one will make the first one inadubile.
  
 More info at: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auditory_masking
  
 Psychoacoustic models divide the sound into multiple bands, trying to mimic the critical bands in our auditory system.
 Then they detect the masking and remove information which we would not hear anyway.
 The removing is done via decreasing their resolution (by quantizing the MDCT coefficients), e.g. the number of bits to describe the sound level of a given frequency in a given critical band.
  
 Decreasing resolution is more or less decreasing the SNR at that specific frequency, in that specific time slot in the recording by 6dB for a lost bit.
  
 Then the MDCT coefficients are coded statistically and using RLE, similar to what you have in an ordinary file compression.
 File compression does not work well with .wav files, but the numerical data of quantised MDCT coefficients can be aligned in such a way so that the efficient coding is possible.
  
 So while 256kbps or 320kbps seem like a lot of information missing from 1.4mbps on CD, it does not mean that you only keep ~20% of the original information.
  
 The AAC and recently developed OPUS codecs have even better psychoacoustic modelling, achieving transparency at lower bitrates than MP3s.
  
*I can't remember where to find it, but there was a whitepaper where both causual listeners and audiophiles were to discern between lossless and high quality MP3s on a high-end system*.
  
*Only one person could reliably discern MP3 from lossless, and he was tested to have severe hearing deficiencies. It turned out his brain's psychoacoustics were not working according to the model because of that.*


----------



## snejk

roladyzator said:


> *I can't remember where to find it, but there was a whitepaper where both causual listeners and audiophiles were to discern between lossless and high quality MP3s on a high-end system*.
> 
> *Only one person could reliably discern MP3 from lossless, and he was tested to have severe hearing deficiencies. It turned out his brain's psychoacoustics were not working according to the model because of that.*


 
  
 This is how it'll be:
  
 - "There's no need going above high quality mp3 as you can't hear a difference"
 - "Well yeah I can hear a difference, you must have bad hearing"
 - "No YOU have bad hearing" <points to whitepaper>
 - "No YOU have bad hearing"
 - "No YOU have bad hearing"
 continues infinitely
   
 On topic: I received my Mojo a couple of days ago and couldn't be happier. Synergy with SE846 is perfect for my ears!


----------



## Toolman

snejk said:


> This is how it'll be:
> 
> - "There's no need going above high quality mp3 as you can't hear a difference"
> - "Well yeah I can hear a difference, you must have bad hearing"
> ...


 
  
 LoL...the end of Hi-Res music as we knew it. Goodbye my AK240 & AK380, hello my iPod Touch

 By the same logic, any normal human being should be able to survive in under $1,000 per month...and if you are a rich millionaire, you must be a criminal doing all sorts of illegal stuff?


----------



## rkt31

even without jitterbugs I don't hear any noise with mojo. using jitterbug definitely improved the sq. with jitterbug imho sound through USB is better than coaxial of fiio x3 . the difference though minor but it is there. sound via USB is more fluid and open. as per chord, via USB the clock of mojo times the signal instead of source, may be that is the reason sound via USB is more fluid. for me using more jitterbugs further improved the sound as also it was in the case of using small ferrite cores on USB cable.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

IMO the transducers will play a big part.
  
 To cut a long story short, I was going back and forth between UAPP+MP3 (LAME Extreme) and JRiver+FLAC both via Mojo to Andromeda. Prior to Andromeda I could not tell a difference at all. With Andromeda the difference was surprisingly evident. I actually noticed it by mistake as I wasn't listening for that at all and had forgotten I had MP3 on the phone. Surprised the hell out of me.
  
 Andromeda is particularly good at treble...maybe this is where the key differentiation space is.


----------



## Soundizer

I received the eBay ordered (Micro USB to Lightning Cable) for 49.99 USD. 

Only took about 10days from purchasing to arrive here in the UK to my address from China (no tracking number).

Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/252476440532?_mwBanner=1





It seems quite well built and i like the white/silver cosmetic appearance. Good strurdy connection to both Mojo and iPhone. A nice angled connection to minimise sticking out. 

Sounds good to me, but I have no other comparison to draw upon regarding cable between iPhone and Mojo. 

Here are photos:


----------



## Soundizer

I received some feedback from Chord Support and they have praise for the Jiiterbug in conjunction with the Mojo. Email from Chord UK. 

I purchased as below both the Audioquest Jitterbug and Audioquest Forrest USB/Micro USB cable - both designed to reduce Jitter. 

£39 for Jitterbug and £30 for the Forest Cable.


----------



## Mojo ideas

soundizer said:


> I received some feedback from Chord Support and they have praise for the Jiiterbug in conjunction with the Mojo. Email from Chord UK.
> 
> I purchased as below both the Audioquest Jitterbug and Audioquest Forrest USB/Micro USB cable - both designed to reduce Jitter.
> 
> £39 for Jitterbug and £30 for the Forest Cable.


I think I would just like to say that all chord Dacs are inherently imuned to any form of Jitter in any case due to the topology of Rob's design so it's likely that it's having some other effect other than jitter reduction.


----------



## Pink Freud

Hello everybody!! I hear clicks and pops with the mojo connected to my laptop (surface pro 4). Do you think that it is a mojo related problem (I read it could be due to a problem in the power supply) or is it due to the computer?
 Thanks,
 Andrea


----------



## music4mhell

pink freud said:


> Hello everybody!! I hear clicks and pops with the mojo connected to my laptop (surface pro 4). Do you think that it is a mojo related problem (I read it could be due to a problem in the power supply) or is it due to the computer?
> Thanks,
> Andrea


 
 That clicks and Pops you hear only once while connecting to PC or it is through out ?


----------



## Pink Freud

music4mhell said:


> That clicks and Pops you hear only once while connecting to PC or it is through out ?


 
 Hi, not when I connect the pc-I hear them (randomly) all the time.
 Andrea


----------



## music4mhell

pink freud said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > That clicks and Pops you hear only once while connecting to PC or it is through out ?
> ...


 
 Ohk, please share which USB cable do you use and length ?


----------



## Pink Freud

music4mhell said:


> Ohk, please share which USB cable do you use and length ?


 
 I use this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B013G4EDKY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
 But if I remember well It happened also with the chord supplied cable.
 Andrea


----------



## Soundizer

mojo ideas said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > I received some feedback from Chord Support and they have praise for the Jiiterbug in conjunction with the Mojo. Email from Chord UK.
> ...





Quote from Chord email to me:
"We do put a lot of attention into removing Jitter, as we reclock everything that comes into our DACs. But Rob Watts, the guy who designs this technology does believe that the Jitter Bug does make it sound better!"


----------



## fiascogarcia

eaglewings said:


> You got it mixed up. 320 in the 320kbps mp3 refers to the bitrate. While 192 in the 24/192 is the sample rate in kHz. Both are different. 320kbps mp3s are actually 16/44 files. So you can see 24/192 or a 24/96 is bigger than 16/44.


 
 So 320kbps mp3 files are the same as 16/44 files?  That's news to me, as I understood 320's are compressed files and 16/44 files fall into the lossless, or uncompressed file category.


----------



## Delayeed

fiascogarcia said:


> So 320kbps mp3 files are the same as 16/44 files?  That's news to me, as I understood 320's are compressed files and 16/44 files fall into the lossless, or uncompressed file category.


 
 Yes. 320 can also be for example 24/48. As EagleWings said "320kbps mp3 refers to the bitrate. While 192 in the 24/192 is the sample rate in kHz"


----------



## fairyclean

Finally bit the bullet and got myself a Mojo.  What are you guys pairing it with?
 I am using it with an AK120 Titan.  Would it make a difference if a different DAP is used?


----------



## Marat Sar

It doesn't matter what you use as transport, SQ wise, as long as the interconnect is ok.
  
 I'm probably going to just give up and get a god damn ak100 too, so, possibly for the last time -- is there any news on the SD card reader module? Any? Like aaaaanyyy news?


----------



## rkt31

jitterbug does not remove or correct for jitter. it cleans the USB power and data stream of noise. this noise creeps into the electronics and causes the sound to deteriorate. unlike reclockers and many USB to coaxial/optical converters this jitterbug does not need any external powered electronics. the external powered electronics of these reclockers can add their own noise. jitterbug while cleans the USB power yet the USB cable can pick up rfi/emi noise so using a good short shielded USB cable with ferrite cores further benefits .


----------



## captblaze

fairyclean said:


> Finally bit the bullet and got myself a Mojo.  What are you guys pairing it with?
> I am using it with an AK120 Titan.  Would it make a difference if a different DAP is used?


 

 ​the only difference would be if you are going to want DSD support, and also USB connection. other than that you are just using the Titan as a transport and it imparts no  influence on the sound because you are bypassing the onboard DAC


----------



## EagleWings

marat sar said:


> It doesn't matter what you use as transport, SQ wise, as long as the interconnect is ok.
> 
> I'm probably going to just give up and get a god damn ak100 too, so, possibly for the last time -- is there any news on the SD card reader module? Any? Like aaaaanyyy news?


 
  


captblaze said:


> ​the only difference would be if you are going to want DSD support, and also USB connection. other than that you are just using the Titan as a transport and it imparts no  influence on the sound because you are bypassing the onboard DAC


 
  
 Actually there have been reports that the quality can vary between transports, and certain transports have been known to do slightly better than the rest. Between my X3ii->Mojo, iPhone->Mojo and Mac->Mojo, I have not been able to tell a difference. But Soundaware M1 device has been said to have very clean and noticeably better digital out section. I will be receiving an M1 unit soon for review and will be able to test it out myself.
  
 As for the news regarding the SD card module, it won't be out this calendar year is what John or Rob mentioned a while back in this thread, as the module needs some serious internal design.


----------



## captblaze

eaglewings said:


> Actually there have been reports that the quality can vary between transports, and certain transports have been known to do slightly better than the rest. Between my X3ii->Mojo, iPhone->Mojo and Mac->Mojo, I have not been able to tell a difference. But Soundaware M1 device has been said to have very clean and noticeably better digital out section. I will be receiving an M1 unit soon for review and will be able to test it out myself.
> 
> As for the news regarding the SD card module, it won't be out this calendar year is what John or Rob mentioned a while back in this thread, as the module needs some serious internal design.


 
  
 I guess I should have been more specific, since the only connection he has is optical, there wont be any noise introduced like there would be if he went USB or coax.
  
 let me clarify further.. there shouldnt be any noise with an optical connection


----------



## EagleWings

captblaze said:


> I guess I should have been more specific, since the only connection he has is optical, there wont be any noise introduced like there would be if he went USB or coax.
> 
> let me clarify further.. there shouldnt be any noise with an optical connection


 
  
 Got it. Here is an interesting post by Relic:
  


x relic x said:


> I was in the same boat believing the same input would not have _any difference at all_. I was happy using the AK100 mk2 (the older 3 Ohm revision of the AK100, not the AK100ii - pretty much the same as your AK120 with less internal storage and a single DAC implementation) and when the battery died I plugged in my AK240 using the same optical cable. I heard it immediately, and believe me I didn't want to or expect it. If others can't hear the differences then I'm not going to try to convince anyone otherwise. Just reporting what I heard. I'm well aware there shouldn't have been any difference, but I'm also not going to say definitively what the cause is because I have no clue.
> 
> If your looking to pick up the AK380 for battery life I'm not sure that's the player to use as I read it gets similar performance to the AK240, that is around 6-7 hours playback (I could be mistaken here though). Might want to confirm the battery life is all. The other thing is, why does the AK240 battery life remain the same when using optical out? Makes no sense when bypassing the DAC/amp. I suspected earlier that there may be some DSP going on that's un-defeatable on the AK240 to give it an 'edge' over the AK120ii but I just can't conclude that either.


  

_I'd also like to point out that not everyone are on the similar capacity to discern finer nuances in audio. Hearing sensitivity, hearing quality and auditory memory, all play a role in doing so. My wife can't tell my IE80 apart from my Sennheriser MM30. But she can tell the difference between the MM30 and my Galaxy. But I can tell the difference between all 3 IEMs. Not meaning to take this discussion into a serious sound-science debate. Just saying, some people can hear the fine sounds, while some can't._


----------



## captblaze

eaglewings said:


> _I'd also like to point out that not everyone are on the similar capacity to discern finer nuances in audio. Hearing sensitivity, hearing quality and auditory memory, all play a role in doing so. My wife can't tell my IE80 apart from my Sennheriser MM30. But she can tell the difference between the MM30 and my Galaxy. But I can tell the difference between all 3 IEMs. Not meaning to take this discussion into a serious sound-science debate. Just saying, some people can hear the fine sounds, while some can't._


 
  
 I was attempting to give a totally technical view to the question. I cant judge an individual's perception of sound. it is never a fair comparison, because even the shape of your ear canal can make a resonance that a different shape and depth canal wouldn't and technically couldn't.


----------



## TsKen

I was reading the FAQ and it stated that in the instructions I have to charge for at least 4 hours before using.
  
 Is this really necessary?


----------



## captblaze

tsken said:


> I was reading the FAQ and it stated that in the instructions I have to charge for at least 4 hours before using.
> 
> Is this really necessary?


 

 ​to be on the safe side, why not follow the manufacturers instructions?


----------



## TsKen

captblaze said:


> ​to be on the safe side, why not follow the manufacturers instructions?


 
 Because i'm one of those people that can't "wait"
  
 Q.Q
  
 You are right though, I probably should.


----------



## Slaphead

tsken said:


> I was reading the FAQ and it stated that in the instructions I have to charge for at least 4 hours before using.
> 
> Is this really necessary?




Just charge it until the charging light switches off, then you'll be good to go.

The reason what Chord states this initial charging time is that, despite the fact that the Mojos are charged before leaving the factory, they will spend some time in transport to distros, and then from distro to dealer, and then possibly sit in the dealers stock for a while before being sold. During this time the battery will slowly discharge, possibly even to flat. Hence Chords stated minimum first time charge.


----------



## discord76

Does anyone use their Mojo in their car? What transport do you use?
  
 What are generally considered to be the best _low cost_ transports for use with the Mojo?


----------



## Marat Sar

eaglewings said:


> As for the news regarding the SD card module, it won't be out this calendar year is what John or Rob mentioned a while back in this thread, as the module needs some serious internal design.


 
  
 Thank you! Vital information there


----------



## cyclops214

soundizer said:


> I received the eBay ordered (Micro USB to Lightning Cable) for 49.99 USD.
> 
> Only took about 10days from purchasing to arrive here in the UK to my address from China (no tracking number).
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome news since we ordered On the same day hopefully mine will get here this week as well.


----------



## Sound Eq

so is the new module that is out now just to hide interconnects, I honestly was more hopeful to see the light of the sd module out than this one, which to me does not interest me alot as I do not see its need


----------



## EagleWings

The Module #1 will add sufficient length to the Mojo so that when it is stacked to a smartphone using rubber bands, the bands aren’t running over the screen of the phone. As it is targeted for smartphone users, it also provides the convenience of swallowing in the huge USB female portion of the Apple CCK cable. So that you have a minimalist solution. For Android users, Chord has said that, they will be including a cable with the module, that is similar to the Apple CCK cable. Meaning, it will have OTG functionality and a female USB port that will be swallowed by the module.
  
 The module also has a micro-usb port for charging, that is bridged to the micro-usb charging port of the Mojo. And while doing that it also protects the other ports. And since a user will not be able to connect directly to the ports of the Mojo, it eliminates the risk of someone damaging the ports of the Mojo by using heavy adapters.


----------



## qafro

Am awaiting this small dap Shanling m1 to connect with my chord mojo


----------



## Sound Eq

qafro said:


> Am awaiting this small dap Shanling m1 to connect with my chord mojo


 
 me as well


----------



## Sound Eq

eaglewings said:


> The Module #1 will add sufficient length to the Mojo so that when it is stacked to a smartphone using rubber bands, the bands aren’t running over the screen of the phone. As it is targeted for smartphone users, it also provides the convenience of swallowing in the huge USB female portion of the Apple CCK cable. So that you have a minimalist solution. For Android users, Chord has said that, they will be including a cable with the module, that is similar to the Apple CCK cable. Meaning, it will have OTG functionality and a female USB port that will be swallowed by the module.
> 
> The module also has a micro-usb port for charging, that is bridged to the micro-usb charging port of the Mojo. And while doing that it also protects the other ports. And since a user will not be able to connect directly to the ports of the Mojo, it eliminates the risk of someone damaging the ports of the Mojo by using heavy adapters.


 
 thanks for this detailed explanation


----------



## snejk

discord76 said:


> Does anyone use their Mojo in their car? What transport do you use?
> 
> What are generally considered to be the best _low cost_ transports for use with the Mojo?


 

 KIA? Hyundai? 
  
  
  
 (sorry...)


----------



## EagleWings

discord76 said:


> Does anyone use their Mojo in their car? What transport do you use?
> 
> What are generally considered to be the best _low cost_ transports for use with the Mojo?


 
  
 I try not using a touch screen as a transport when using in the car as you don't have any tactile feed back. I typically prefer a transport with dedicated music buttons. One transport I highly recommend is the Fiio X3ii, but I wouldn't recommend it for the use in car because of the weak display, scroll wheel and weight. For car use, I highly recommend the Sony Walkman NWZ-A15/A17 or Sony NW-A25/A27. These devices have a very user friendly UI. You can use a double side tape or 3M dual lock to attach it to the Mojo and it literally becomes like a single device because of its light weight. The screen turns on with the press of a button and the controls are easy to feel and press while having your eyes on the road.
  
 You should note that I never used the Sony Walkman with the Mojo but used it as a standalone DAP in the car, when I used to own it and it was easy to use while driving. It should be almost the same experience for the most part when used as a transport with the Mojo.


----------



## Light - Man

snejk said:


> KIA? Hyundai?
> 
> (sorry...)


 
  
 Sorry guys our humour is not always appreciated by everyone!
  
 For example: this dog trying to relax on the beach did not see the funny side to this friendly crow's prank.
  
 A dog who thinks he is a Kangaroo?


----------



## EagleWings

While we are on the topic of humor, I found this was shared on the HD800S thread:
  


tobes said:


> My favourite Gary Oliver cartoon:


----------



## cyclops214

soundizer said:


> I received the eBay ordered (Micro USB to Lightning Cable) for 49.99 USD.
> 
> Only took about 10days from purchasing to arrive here in the UK to my address from China (no tracking number).
> 
> ...


 
 Turns out my cable showed up today as well works and sounds great.
 Now that it has been confirmed by two of us maybe it should be added to the first page.


----------



## RPB65

Yeah I've been using the Lavricables version for some weeks now, that is good to. Working fine.


----------



## Marat Sar

qafro said:


> Am awaiting this small dap Shanling m1 to connect with my chord mojo


 
  
 Wow, just googled that, looks PERFECT. When will it come out and will it put out pure signal (optical, usb etc)?


----------



## howdy

marat sar said:


> Wow, just googled that, looks PERFECT. When will it come out and will it put out pure signal (optical, usb etc)?


 
 Should be before the middle of next month and at only 85$ US its a steal!


----------



## GreenBow

pink freud said:


> Hello everybody!! I hear clicks and pops with the mojo connected to my laptop (surface pro 4). Do you think that it is a mojo related problem (I read it could be due to a problem in the power supply) or is it due to the computer?
> Thanks,
> Andrea


 
  
 I have been having clicks and pops. I get them quite a bit during certain functions like menus when PC gaming. I get them sometimes in music, and they are mostly heard in quiet passages of music. Very annoying. Others have reported it too.
  
@rkt31 on the next page has mentioned a device for removing noise. However I don't know if it's clicks it will remove. See post post #21935 of 21960 on the next page.
  
 Also there is the possibility of shielded cables might stop clicks and pops. You could try something like the QED Reference USB A to micro B. https://www.amazon.co.uk/QED-Reference-USB-A-microB-1m/dp/B0156L0PZM  However I have no idea if the shielding will stop the problem. There may be a QED Performance version of that cable, which is basically a cheaper design.
  
 The last option I mean to try is ferrite rings for the USB cable. I have some somewhere at home but can not find them. They look like this https://www.google.co.uk/search?site=&source=hp&q=ferrite+rings+for+cables&oq=ferrite+rings+for+cables&gs_l=hp.3..0i22i30k1l3.1685.7271.0.7414.29.23.2.2.2.0.239.2928.0j14j3.17.0....0...1c.1.64.hp..8.19.2716.0..0j0i131k1j0i3k1j0i10k1.5eVWkI6UD6I
  
 Again that might work by preventing interference on the USB signal. However I don't know. Maybe one of the Chord staff might have the definitive answer.


----------



## TsKen

I've been reading the comments on whether the mojo can drive the HD 800 and opinions seem pretty divided.
  
 Do you need a external amp to drive the HD 800 with the mojo as the DAC?
  
 If I had to guess, Valhalla 2 + Mojo would make the most sense for the HD 800 correct?


----------



## headwhacker

tsken said:


> I've been reading the comments on whether the mojo can drive the HD 800 and opinions seem pretty divided.
> 
> Do you need a external amp to drive the HD 800 with the mojo as the DAC?
> 
> If I had to guess, Valhalla 2 + Mojo would make the most sense for the HD 800 correct?


 
  
 Mojo has enough voltage swing (5 Vrms) to drive HD800 to make it sound pretty loud with minimal distortion. However, most people usually associate driving ability with perceived sound quality.
  
 When they don't like how HD800 sound with an amp they usually think think it lacks power. Your best bet is to try HD800 with Mojo and listen to your favorite tracks as loud as you possibly can. Then you will have your answer.


----------



## Delayeed

Off topic but ***... I went to a store to get a thicker and tiny bit longer optical cable for the Mojo and it looks high quality for 13$. Turns out it can't playback 192khz lmao. My old extremely thin and stiff optical can playback 192khz without a problem. Not too mad but wow wasn't expecting this at all.


----------



## JK-47

headwhacker said:


> Mojo has enough voltage swing (5 Vrms) to drive HD800 to make it sound pretty loud with minimal distortion. However, most people usually associate driving ability with perceived sound quality.
> 
> When they don't like how HD800 sound with an amp they usually think think it lacks power. Your best bet is to try HD800 with Mojo and listen to your favorite tracks as loud as you possibly can. Then you will have your answer.


 
 I did, and Mojo can't handle busy musical passages that the big boy amps can. Sure it get's loud, but it doesn't have the control to separate the vocals, instruments, and bass line cleanly. It works, but don't be fooled, it's a great portable solution, it just can't hang with a full fledged desktop amp.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I heard schiit came out with a new full balaned desktop dac/amp for same price, Jotuheim. Anyone compare yet?


----------



## Mojo ideas

jk-47 said:


> I did, and Mojo can't handle busy musical passages that the big boy amps can. Sure it get's loud, but it doesn't have the control to separate the vocals, instruments, and bass line cleanly. It works, but don't be fooled, it's a great portable solution, it just can't hang with a full fledged desktop amp.


 I'm sorry but that statement is simply not true at all! Weve measured precisely what Mojo does with precision test gear.In many cases it out performs many full sizes amps. It has an output impeadance far lower than most amps and simply more power output lower distortion and better control too. Just because some amp is physically bigger it doesn't mean it performs better at all.


----------



## fendy323

Hello... i'm the ifi nano users and looking for upgrade my amp/dac... i have a plan to buy ifi micro idsd or chord mojo... but im not really sure about my decision.. what difference between ifi micro vs chord mojo? 
 i use ath r70x with pc for the source. so what's the best choice for me?


----------



## headwhacker

jk-47 said:


> I did, and Mojo can't handle busy musical passages that the big boy amps can. Sure it get's loud, but it doesn't have the control to separate the vocals, instruments, and bass line cleanly. It works, but don't be fooled, it's a great portable solution, it just can't hang with a full fledged desktop amp.




It only shows you prefer other amps driving HD800. But doesn't mean mojo can't handle it. It has nothing to do with power or lack thereof. Mojo is somewhat transparent and I find it sound similar compared to a bigger amp like the G109 that I have. Pretty sure the G109 has more power than mojo but most of it won't be needed when driving HD800.


----------



## McCol

Anynody know of a UK retailer with a OTG cable for connecting LG G5 to Mojo? type c to micro I assume. I've seen some on Amazon but they are all either 0.5m and above and don't state whether they are OTG.


----------



## Solarium

delayeed said:


> Off topic but ***... I went to a store to get a thicker and tiny bit longer optical cable for the Mojo and it looks high quality for 13$. Turns out it can't playback 192khz lmao. My old extremely thin and stiff optical can playback 192khz without a problem. Not too mad but wow wasn't expecting this at all.


 
 I first used a monoprice "premium" optic cable with my Mojo, and it wouldn't even play 24/192. Then I spent the entire last night researching about optic cables. I eventually ordered one from bluejeans, which I believe are the most legit high quality cables you can find around that are not overpriced. I then found this Mediabridge cable I ordered from amazon last year, and it ran 24/192 flawlessly. I canceled my order from bluejeans, and will stick to all mediabridge cables from now on. You can buy a $500 optic cable from audioquest diamond, or you can buy the $5 mediabridge, as long as it runs the highest quality it is intended to run, what is the point of spending more than you need


----------



## Solarium

solarium said:


> You do bring up a point. I tried Tidal maybe 1.5-2 years ago and it was disappointing at that time, not the audio quality but the user interface, song selection, community. I read that they have massively improved by now, maybe I'll give them another shot. Even 320 bitrate mp3's on Spotify, as much as it is super convenient to use and there's a lot of user created content/playlists, is probably not cutting it now that I have better audio equipment. There should be a pretty big difference switching to lossless now.


 
 Been listening to Tidal, such a clear difference to Spotify premium. I can't believe I've been listening to 320 bitrate stuff this whole time with my equipment. I never knew it makes such an immense difference! Going to cancel my spotify next month. I still wish Tida's user interface is more intuitive, like the forward/back mouse buttons won't work like spotify, and the keyboard's media keys won't work either. There's also not nearly as many user created content as Spotify, and there's many songs on spotify are missing. But for the audio quality it's a worthy sacrifice.


----------



## gikigill

Tidal with the Mojo and Nighthawk is a sublime combo.Very clean and musical.


----------



## Mython

mccol said:


> Anynody know of a UK retailer with a OTG cable for connecting LG G5 to Mojo? type c to micro I assume. I've seen some on Amazon but they are all either 0.5m and above and don't state whether they are OTG.


 
  
  
 I haven't seen/heard anyone mention a UK supplier for your requirements.
  
 I've heard murmurs that ForzaAudioworks (in Poland, iirc) may be bringing one to market, but I've personally been singularly unimpressed with their communication (i.e. total lack of, in my case), and have not seen Type-C confirmed, as yet.


----------



## music4mhell

mython said:


> mccol said:
> 
> 
> > Anynody know of a UK retailer with a OTG cable for connecting LG G5 to Mojo? type c to micro I assume. I've seen some on Amazon but they are all either 0.5m and above and don't state whether they are OTG.
> ...


 
 If there will be any USB C to Micro USB OTG silver cable, then i only will upgrade my mobile from Oneplus One, else i will wait


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, I got a silly idea again 
I am very happy with my Odroid C1+ as source to feed my Mojo. The biggest weakness is probably it's real time clock. 
Would it make any sence to update the real time clock? Since Mojo serves as master clock when connected via USB I guess it wouldn't make much sence in that case. But how about connection via coax or toslink? I know I would have to find a way to put out over coax or toslink with my Odroid or even change the source, but I would like to know if a high quality RTC could make a difference. 

Cheers


----------



## McCol

mython said:


> I haven't seen/heard anyone mention a UK supplier for your requirements.
> 
> I've heard murmurs that ForzaAudioworks (in Poland, iirc) may be bringing one to market, but I've personally been singularly unimpressed with their communication (i.e. total lack of, in my case), and have not seen Type-C confirmed, as yet.



 



I've taken a bit of a risk on a £5 cable from Amazon, reviews say it works as OTG although it's a 1m cable but if it works it will do until something shorter is released in the UK.


----------



## jmills8

mccol said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen/heard anyone mention a UK supplier for your requirements.
> ...


Wowee, thats a big risk.


----------



## betula

fendy323 said:


> Hello... i'm the ifi nano users and looking for upgrade my amp/dac... i have a plan to buy ifi micro idsd or chord mojo... but im not really sure about my decision.. what difference between ifi micro vs chord mojo?
> i use ath r70x with pc for the source. so what's the best choice for me?


 

 Hi,

  I have owned iFi Nano and Micro, and I have Mojo for a while.
  Mojo sounds much more natural to me. Both the iFis are good for the money, but to my ears they sound artificial, when you compare them to Mojo. Mojo is just so natural, so smooth, while keeping all the details. I do not even miss the Xbass function from the iFis, however with HD600 that function was very useful. I do not have HD600 anymore, I do not need the extra bass with X00s.
  The music you listen to and the headphones you own have a strong effect whether you will enjoy Mojo over Micro for instance.
 But generally speaking Mojo sounds much nicer than any of the two iFis. (Just do not forget to feed Mojo with bitperfect signal.)


----------



## Pink Freud

greenbow said:


> I have been having clicks and pops. I get them quite a bit during certain functions like menus when PC gaming. I get them sometimes in music, and they are mostly heard in quiet passages of music. Very annoying. Others have reported it too.
> 
> @rkt31 on the next page has mentioned a device for removing noise. However I don't know if it's clicks it will remove. See post post #21935 of 21960 on the next page.
> 
> ...


 
 Hello GreenBow, thanks for your reply! I contacted chord to ask if they have recomendations on how to solve this problem. Also I'm curious to know if this happens also on smartphones (mojo is incompatible with my current smartphone, but i should be getting a new one soon).
 Best,
 Andrea


----------



## miketlse

pink freud said:


> Hello GreenBow, thanks for your reply! I contacted chord to ask if they have recomendations on how to solve this problem. Also I'm curious to know if this happens also on smartphones (mojo is incompatible with my current smartphone, but i should be getting a new one soon).
> Best,
> Andrea


 
  
 My oppo HA2 used to work silently with my galaxy note 3, but since an android update, both the oppo and my mojo experience clicks etc.
 You can cure some of them using ferrite chokes, but some are still caused by the internal workings of the phone - probably giving priority to screen updates, or receiving emails, or whatever, and pausing the transfer of the music files by usb. When this file transfer is paused, the mojo has no music to play - but also if the pause is long enough, that the mojo thinks it could be a new track, there will be a pause while the mojo checks the bitrate settings etc. In both cases the pause results in a click.
  
 Not surprisingly similar software issues on desktops/laptops, will also result in the same annoying clicks.


----------



## music4mhell

pink freud said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I have been having clicks and pops. I get them quite a bit during certain functions like menus when PC gaming. I get them sometimes in music, and they are mostly heard in quiet passages of music. Very annoying. Others have reported it too.
> ...


 
 I use Mojo with Oneplus one daily.
 USB cable - Penon Silver OTG cable with 2 ferrite cores.
 Phone is on 24*7 LTE mode.
 No RF noise or any type of noise.
  
 I use some 12 Ohm Earbuds to 300 Ohms HD650.


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> I use Mojo with Oneplus one daily.
> USB cable - Penon Silver OTG cable with 2 ferrite cores.
> Phone is on 24*7 LTE mode.
> No RF noise or any type of noise.
> ...


 



Totally black back ground. Zero RF noise.


----------



## betula

Are "turbo phone chargers" any advantage or harm to Mojo, or it makes absolutely no difference (as I expect)?


----------



## JK-47

mojo ideas said:


> I'm sorry but that statement is simply not true at all! Weve measured precisely what Mojo does with precision test gear.In many cases it out performs many full sizes amps. It has an output impeadance far lower than most amps and simply more power output lower distortion and better control too. Just because some amp is physically bigger it doesn't mean it performs better at all.


 

 I tried Mojo and a full size amp side by side, and the Mojo was feeding the big amp as a DAC. Durng busy passages of music, Mojo COULD NOT keep up, plain and simple, sorry.


----------



## betula

jk-47 said:


> I tried Mojo and a full size amp side by side, and the Mojo was feeding the big amp as a DAC. Durng busy passages of music, Mojo COULD NOT keep up, plain and simple, sorry.


 

 What do you mean by "keeping up"? Bass? Details? Dynamics?


----------



## JK-47

betula said:


> What do you mean by "keeping up"? Bass? Details? Dynamics?


 

 All of the above with HD800


----------



## Mython

betula said:


> Are "turbo phone chargers" any advantage or harm to Mojo, or it makes absolutely no difference (as I expect)?


 
  
 Except in exceptional circumstances, they are unlikely to harm Mojo, but there is a more common likelihood that they will not supply a consistent charging current, so you're much better off just using a normal charger with Mojo (there has been some discussion about this)


----------



## betula

jk-47 said:


> All of the above with HD800


 

  I haven't tried any amps or DACs more expensive than Mojo, but I have tried cheaper amps and DACs that said to be able to drive high impedance headphones, and they were loud enough, but were lacking dynamics and bass.
  I can hardly imagine Mojo would be inefficient for high impedance headphones. As me being a slightly bass centered person I do not need the extra bass of iFi Micro with Mojo, when driving Fidelio X2s or Fostex X00s from Mojo.
 However I can imagine, Mojo might fall short in regard of bass and dynamics, when compared to TOTL dedicated amps. But in that case we are talking about a price difference of 10x, 20x.
 Although I'd love to try some high impedance flagship headphones with Mojo, so I could decide what the truth is myself.


----------



## michaelgordon

mccol said:


> Anynody know of a UK retailer with a OTG cable for connecting LG G5 to Mojo? type c to micro I assume. I've seen some on Amazon but they are all either 0.5m and above and don't state whether they are OTG.




Not UK based but I've been using the penon silver cable for a few weeks. Trick turnaround and no customs fee. It's a nice cable and sturdy not like the three others I've had


----------



## Currawong

jk-47 said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but that statement is simply not true at all! Weve measured precisely what Mojo does with precision test gear.In many cases it out performs many full sizes amps. It has an output impeadance far lower than most amps and simply more power output lower distortion and better control too. Just because some amp is physically bigger it doesn't mean it performs better at all.
> ...


 
  
 I haven't noticed any major differences myself between the Mojo and my main amp with the HD800s, but I'd be curious to know what music and what amp you compared. If I have something similar I'll have another go with the HD800s and see if I reproduce the effect.


----------



## JK-47

betula said:


> I haven't tried any amps or DACs more expensive than Mojo, but I have tried cheaper amps and DACs that said to be able to drive high impedance headphones, and they were loud enough, but were lacking dynamics and bass.
> 
> I can hardly imagine Mojo would be inefficient for high impedance headphones. As me being a slightly bass centered person I do not need the extra bass of iFi Micro with Mojo, when driving Fidelio X2s or Fostex X00s from Mojo.
> 
> ...




Price has nothing to do with being able to power headphones. 

Don't get me wrong, Mojo is a fantastic portable solution. Just don't expect the same level of performance as a full desktop set up.


----------



## music4mhell

currawong said:


> jk-47 said:
> 
> 
> > mojo ideas said:
> ...


 
 Thank you so much, this is a huge statement.
 Now i will spend my all money on highend earbuds and headphones, i won't think about any external amp 
  
 Thank you again.


----------



## betula

jk-47 said:


> Price has nothing to do with being able to power headphones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Mojo is a fantastic portable solution. Just don't expect the same level of performance as a full desktop set up.


 

 One thing I know even with my limited experience, Mojo puts to shame many similarly priced full desktop set up.
 Nevertheless I use Mojo mainly as my desktop set up.


----------



## fendy323

betula said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have owned iFi Nano and Micro, and I have Mojo for a while.
> Mojo sounds much more natural to me. Both the iFis are good for the money, but to my ears they sound artificial, when you compare them to Mojo. Mojo is just so natural, so smooth, while keeping all the details. I do not even miss the Xbass function from the iFis, however with HD600 that function was very useful. I do not have HD600 anymore, I do not need the extra bass with X00s.
> ...


 
 oh well.. in my country both have the same price..
 and maybe I'll go to mojo.. anw if I use mojo with my PC. just plug it and forget it?
 how about the battery drain? if I plug mojo everytime..
  
 and can mojo drive speaker with add some stuff?


----------



## betula

fendy323 said:


> oh well.. in my country both have the same price..
> and maybe I'll go to mojo.. anw if I use mojo with my PC. just plug it and forget it?
> how about the battery drain? if I plug mojo everytime..
> 
> and can mojo drive speaker with add some stuff?


 

 Mojo can be plugged in 24/7 without any harm. (That is what I do.)
 It has no affect on battery.

 Some people drive speakers using Mojo I have no experience with that.


----------



## Mojo ideas

betula said:


> Are "turbo phone chargers" any advantage or harm to Mojo, or it makes absolutely no difference (as I expect)?


 No difference


----------



## GreenBow

pink freud said:


> Hello GreenBow, thanks for your reply! I contacted chord to ask if they have recomendations on how to solve this problem. Also I'm curious to know if this happens also on smartphones (mojo is incompatible with my current smartphone, but i should be getting a new one soon).
> Best,
> Andrea


 
  


miketlse said:


> My oppo HA2 used to work silently with my galaxy note 3, but since an android update, both the oppo and my mojo experience clicks etc.
> You can cure some of them using ferrite chokes, but some are still caused by the internal workings of the phone - probably giving priority to screen updates, or receiving emails, or whatever, and pausing the transfer of the music files by usb. When this file transfer is paused, the mojo has no music to play - but also if the pause is long enough, that the mojo thinks it could be a new track, there will be a pause while the mojo checks the bitrate settings etc. In both cases the pause results in a click.
> 
> Not surprisingly similar software issues on desktops/laptops, will also result in the same annoying clicks.


 
  
 Ferrite chokes. That's the words I was looking for.
  
 There was also the case way back in the thread where some users were getting clicks when playing 192KHz music. They cured it I think. The solution was quality shielded cables. Anyway if you search 'clicks' on this thread you will eventually end up reading these posts. (Use 'Search This Thread' - just under the main title at the top of any page.) There may be something in post 3, but not sure.
  
 I think that's why I hold hope for a quality shielded cable helping out for even 44.1Kz music. I think it does a similar job to ferrite chokes.
  
 Sorry I have no experience with a smartphone, as I never owned one. However I am eying-up the Huawei P9 Lite.


----------



## jmills8

greenbow said:


> Ferrite chokes. That's the words I was looking for.
> 
> There was also the case way back in the thread where some users were getting clicks when playing 192KHz music. They cured it I think. The solution was quality shielded cables. Anyway if you search 'clicks' on this thread you will eventually end up reading these posts. (Use 'Search This Thread' - just under the main title at the top of any page.) There may be something in post 3, but not sure.
> 
> ...




Huawei mate 8


----------



## GreenBow

jmills8 said:


> Huawei mate 8


 
  
 Yeah I don't know if I'd be fixing a phone to the Mojo like that. I only intend using it as a file source around the home. Then use the phone as a phone out-of-the-home. I could use a tablet and was looking at the Acer Icona which are cheap. Otherwise I was going to use my laptop, however I get fan noise off it, so not so good. 
  
 P9 Lite is reported to have good battery life.


----------



## jmills8

greenbow said:


> Yeah I don't know if I'd be fixing a phone to the Mojo like that. I only intend using it as a file source around the home. Then use the phone as a phone out-of-the-home. I could use a tablet and was looking at the Acer Icona which are cheap. Otherwise I was going to use my laptop, however I get fan noise off it, so not so good.
> 
> P9 Lite is reported to have good battery life.


I use this for outdoor use and it goes mostly in my pocket. I charge the phone twice a week. Phone is never used as a phone just to store 265 gigs of music and to use the music player apps.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > Are "turbo phone chargers" any advantage or harm to Mojo, or it makes absolutely no difference (as I expect)?
> ...


 
  
  
 To clarify; Mojo does have over-voltage protection, and substantial thermal protection (it'd be a very unlikely situation for a charger to harm Mojo, but one can't honestly assert that it is 100% impossible, under all circumstances).
  


rob watts said:


> .... there is over voltage protection on the charging port. This is intended for initial protection upon connection to avoid inductive over voltage surges damaging Mojo. The USB input must be a USB legal 5v input; the over voltage chargers have a communications protocol to set the voltage higher than the usual 5v; Mojo does not have this protocol, so a USB charger should not be able to deliver more than 5v.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  
 My remark was mainly with regard to the possibility that some chargers with variable output might (_might_) try to taper their output, if they sense Mojos battery approaching full-charge, and if the charger output dipped below what Mojos charge-controller is expecting, then Mojo might not reach full charge.
  
 I am not saying that that kind of scenario is a certainty with turbo chargers, and some people charge Mojo just fine with turbo chargers, but there have been a few peculiarities reported by a small number of people, over the past 9 months or so, which lead me to suggest that if I were to buy a charger for Mojo, I would deliberately choose the dumbest, most standard, fixed output charger I could lay my hands on. That's zero reflection upon Mojo - it's a reflection upon chargers that may like to vary their output - moving the goalposts unnecessarily.


----------



## EagleWings

greenbow said:


> Yeah I don't know if I'd be fixing a phone to the Mojo like that. I only intend using it as a file source around the home. Then use the phone as a phone out-of-the-home. I could use a tablet and was looking at the Acer Icona which are cheap. Otherwise I was going to use my laptop, however I get fan noise off it, so not so good.
> 
> P9 Lite is reported to have good battery life.


 
  
 One option is, you could get a spare case for the phone which could be attached to the Mojo. And when you are up and about with your phone, you could simply pull it off the case..


----------



## betula

I just love these symbols, even though I have not yet found a USB cable that fits into Mojo without any gap.


----------



## audi0nick128

I'll try it again in English and get to the point this time... 
When connected via toslink or coax, does Mojos clock work as the master clock? 

Cheers


----------



## Mython

audi0nick128 said:


> When connected via toslink or coax, does Mojos clock work as the master clock?
> 
> Cheers


 
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> 1. *SPDIF* decoding is all digital within the FPGA. The FPGA uses a digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and a tiny buffer. This re-clocks the data and eliminates the incoming jitter from the source. This system took 6 years to perfect, and means that the sound quality defects from source jitter is eliminated. How do I know that? Measurements - 2 uS of jitter has no affect whatsoever on measurements (and I can resolve noise floor at -180dB with my APX555) and sound quality tests against RAM buffer systems revealed no significant difference. You can (almost) use a piece of damp string and the source jitter will be eliminated.


 
 (emphasis added by me)
  
  
  
 I'm guessing you already read the above quote, and the rest of it that I haven't included. In point 2, Rob refers to re-clocking of USB data, but reading the above portion, in its own right, does (to my eyes) indicate that co-ax or optical are also re-clocked.
  
 Interested to hear Rob clarify this, though.


----------



## rkt31

as far as I know Beyer dt800 600 ohm has higher impedance than hd800 . I don't have hd800 but my dt800 600 ohm is driven to sufficiently high output levels by mojo. in fact I barely need to go beyond light blue . even with movies I have gone only a few times near purple. if mojo drives 600ohm easily then why not hd800 ? I think it is the matter of output impedance. mojo has much lower output impedance which drives headphones with better damping hence typical fast response which may be perceived by many as thin as against dedicated amps which to my best of knowledge don't have that low output impedance . it's like digital volume control vs analog. mojo, hugo and Dave have digital volume control means the output impedance experienced by power amps if directly fed by hugo,mojo Dave is constant at even the lowest of output as against analog preamp which offers variable output impedance to power amp ie high impedance at lower volume. so if you listen initially hugo or mojo at lower volume directly fed to power amp, the sound feels a bit forward which actually is more accurate as against in case of analog preamp which causes lack of highs due to high output impedance. in fact we have become habitual of this trait of analog preamp. mojo and hugo directly to power amp in fact sound much open and detailed even at very low volumes.


----------



## JK-47

currawong said:


> I haven't noticed any major differences myself between the Mojo and my main amp with the HD800s, but I'd be curious to know what music and what amp you compared. If I have something similar I'll have another go with the HD800s and see if I reproduce the effect.




EC Black Widow, Schiit Mjonir 2, Schiit Ragnarok. I tried a few more, but the Mojo was not the DAC feeding them, so it would not be fair to compare

Adele "Rolling in the deep"
Metallica "Master of puppets"
Bon Jovi "Let it rock"
+ other 80's rock


----------



## audi0nick128

mython said:


> (emphasis added by me)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Mython, 

I guess you're right and optical and coax are possibly re-clocked as well. 
It probably wouldn't pay off to go this complicated route. 
It's just that I read about this compact rubidium clock and hoped to push my Odroid to the next level  

Cheers


----------



## x RELIC x

jk-47 said:


> EC Black Widow, Schiit Mjonir 2, Schiit Ragnarok.
> 
> Adele "Rolling in the deep"
> Metallica "Master of puppets"
> ...




Not saying that you don't prefer music through the Schiit amps, but depending on the release of the mentioned tracks you could be hearing some pretty bad recordings there. Adele is notorious for terrible recordings. Master of Puppets is pretty bad depending on the release. Bon Jovi also has some terrible compression going on. The 800(S) could be revealing recording quality through the Mojo, and the amp is helping mask it. By nature the amp can only add its own colour to the chain.

What I'm getting at is that the Mojo has the juice to drive the HD800(S) just fine, but the amp may be the more synergistic gear for you with the songs you listen to. I know that when I had the Cavalli Liquid Crimson for a extended demo I certainly preferred it given the tuning of the amp, but technically the Mojo didn't 'fall apart' or anything. Also, keep in mind that I wasn't comparing with the HD800(S), just some of my thoughts about adding an amp.


----------



## JK-47

x relic x said:


> Not saying that you don't prefer music through the Schiit amps, but depending on the release of the mentioned tracks you could be hearing some pretty bad recordings there. Adele is notorious for terrible recordings. Master of Puppets is pretty bad depending on the release. Bon Jovi also has some terrible compression going on. The 800(S) could be revealing recording quality through the Mojo, and the amp is helping mask it. By nature the amp can only add its own colour to the chain.
> 
> What I'm getting at is that the Mojo has the juice to drive the HD800(S) just fine, but the amp may be the more synergistic gear for you with the songs you listen to. I know that when I had the Cavalli Liquid Crimson for a extended demo I certainly preferred it given the tuning of the amp, but technically the Mojo didn't 'fall apart' or anything. Also, keep in mind that I wasn't comparing with the HD800(S), just some of my thoughts about adding an amp.




Everything except the Adele was ripped from my vinyl rig. I agree Adele is not a spectacular recording. 

The bottom line is the Mojo doesn't separate the instruments and vocals as cleanly as the dedicated desktop amps listed above. It can play the HD800 plenty loud, ear splitting volumes if you desire. 

Sorry if your feelings are hurt, but it's the truth. I still stand by my statement that the Mojo is a fantastic portable solution.


----------



## x RELIC x

jk-47 said:


> Everything except the Adele was ripped from my vinyl rig. I agree Adele is not a spectacular recording.
> 
> The bottom line is the Mojo doesn't separate the instruments and vocals as cleanly as the dedicated desktop amps listed above. It can play the HD800 plenty loud, ear splitting volumes if you desire.
> 
> Sorry if your feelings are hurt, but it's the truth. I still stand by my statement that the Mojo is a fantastic portable solution.




Hurt feelings? Not at all. Difference of opinion, sure.


----------



## JK-47

x relic x said:


> Hurt feelings? Not at all. Difference of opinion, sure.




For what it's worth, I no longer own any Schiit amps, I'm not a fan of "their sound".


----------



## canali

what bewilders me in our advanced audio/digital/technological age
 is why do some major artists still put out substandard sounding//produced works, at least
 according to what people post on here?
 you'd think they and their crew would want the best sounding representation of their artistic endeavour,
 esp when you get into Dynamic Range and loudness wars issues.
*http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=&album=*
  
 was reading recently of james taylor and his new album that was supposedly very well produced in 'high res'
 from this website that I just came across *''real hd audio''.*..
*http://www.realhd-audio.com/?p=5825*
*James Taylor “Before This World”* (click on to link over)
  
 admittedly I don't know much about the site's credentials or anything.
 but i'm enjoying this whole area of learning about and buying quality sound...
 then you have the 'master' series gold plated cds that run $40-80 or more
 for the real hard core audiophile.
  
 in the end I want to feed my mojo the best data that i can in order to get the most of it,
 but still in a cost effective manner...guess it's over to 7digital (etc) for quality flac downloads.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> (emphasis added by me)
> 
> Yes every input is completely reclocked.
> 
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> what bewilders me in our advanced audio/digital/technological age
> is why do some major artists still put out substandard sounding//produced works, at least
> according to what people post on here?
> you'd think they and their crew would want the best sounding representation of their artistic endeavour,
> ...




There's a whole article about how the sound engineer is so proud of the mastering they did on the Adele albums in the modern age. What a joke. :rolleyes:

Edit:

http://www.sonicscoop.com/2015/12/21/inside-adeles-25-how-tom-elmhirst-mixed-a-masterpiece/

http://www.soundonsound.com/people/tom-elmhirst-recording-adele-rolling-deep


----------



## Mython

canali said:


> what bewilders me in our advanced audio/digital/technological age
> is why do some major artists still put out substandard sounding//produced works, at least
> according to what people post on here?
> you'd think they and their crew would want the best sounding representation of their artistic endeavour,
> ...


 
  
  
 As I've mentioned previously in this thread, James Taylor has always had high recording standards - even some of his early recordings are remarkably well-recorded:
  
  
*Something in the Way She Moves* (1968)
  
*Carolina in My Mind *(1968)
  
*Fire and Rain* (1970) (nice percussion)
  
*Only a Dream in Rio* (1985)
  
  
 and his later album, Hourglass is nicely recorded (in 16/48):
  
*Gaia* (1997) (nice bass percussion, late in the song)
  
  
 Also see:
  
 Livingston Taylor - *Isn't She Lovely*
  
 J.D. Souther - *The Sad Cafe*


----------



## inthere

canali said:


> what bewilders me in our advanced audio/digital/technological age
> is why do some major artists still put out substandard sounding//produced works, at least
> according to what people post on here?
> you'd think they and their crew would want the best sounding representation of their artistic endeavour,
> ...




The answer is the engineer sometimes doesn't know the relative quality of his own work. Sometimes you have bad monitoring, a crap mixing desk, a bad room, anything can come into play. Earlier this year I had to correct a mix in an $8 million acoustically treated room with a pair of Audioquest Nighthawks. The mix sounded great, but the room was tuned bright, so after playing it on the Nighthawks and 3 other systems we found it was muddy on everything except that room's monitors.

For this reason "hard core audiophiles" are wasting their money on hi res versions because crap is crap, no matter the resolution. 99% of the planet can't tell the difference between 44k and 384k, if it's the same recording.


----------



## canali

inthere said:


> The answer is the engineer sometimes doesn't know the relative quality of his own work. Sometimes you have bad monitoring, a crap mixing desk, a bad room, anything can come into play. Earlier this year I had to correct a mix in an $8 million acoustically treated room with a pair of Audioquest Nighthawks. The mix sounded great, but the room was tuned bright, so after playing it on the Nighthawks and 3 other systems we found it was muddy on everything except that room's monitors.
> 
> For this reason "hard core audiophiles" are wasting their money on hi res versions because crap is crap, no matter the resolution. 99% of the planet can't tell the difference between 44k and 384k, if it's the same recording.


 
 thanks, *inthere*....so given what you've told us, and presuming you also like music,
 when you go and buy flac or a cd of any particular artist,_ what things do you look for_?
 do you look anything up in that DR link? ..http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=&album=
 or other? i know steve hoffman has a devoted thread on this area
 http://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/hi-res-download-news-hdtracks-prostudiomasters-pono-etc-software-mastering-part-12.434884/page-259#post-14946438
  
 plus our own headfi has a similar forum on selecting and suggesting quality music.
 http://www.head-fi.org/f/9/music
  
 ....look at Queen, for example: there are a number 
 of their 'greatest hits' albums put out...so how would you start to research which one to buy per quality sound?
  
*a friendly invite to Chord's crew to please chime in on this one:*
 what do you guys use as criteria for buying flac/cds/albums per quality
 to best match up with your own great product line?
 (also what mediums of music do you use...flac, cds, albums...other...and why?)
 we're all wanting to extract the most from our mojo's capabilities.
 would love to know more of your preferences and such.


----------



## Whazzzup

I can't beleive I'm part of the 1%


----------



## JK-47

whazzzup said:


> I can't beleive I'm part of the 1%




You just earned your 1% patch brother. Wear it on your vest with pride.


----------



## LaMosca

Well, about 375 pages into this thread, I could no longer take it and ordered myself a Mojo. It should be here in two days (ordered from a local shop here in Colorado, USA).
  
 As a source, I'll be using my late 2009 iMac and headphones are Harmon/Kardon Reference BTs (wired).


----------



## inthere

canali said:


> thanks, *inthere*....so given what you've told us, and presuming you also like music,
> when you go and buy flac or a cd of any particular artist,_ what things do you look for_?
> do you look anything up in that DR link? ..http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=&album=
> or other? i know steve hoffman has a devoted thread on this area
> ...


 
  
  I just look for a great song man, if the song is great and it's a poor recording, so be it. There are some Led Zeppelin recordings where I hate the quality, the mixing, the mastering but damn, those boys rocked. Same with Black Sabbath, and Chili Peppers are super compressed........


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone have experience with Empire Ears Zeus and mojo


----------



## EagleWings

Try using the Search This Thread option and search for Zeus


----------



## SearchOfSub

whazzzup said:


> I can't beleive I'm part of the 1%





I can tell the difference as well. The higher sampling rate, the more relaxed the sound becomes overall but at the same time, it loses "bite" sort of speak of the recording.


----------



## canali

_thanks, *inthere*....so given what you've told us, and presuming you also like music,_

_when you go and buy flac or a cd of any particular artist, what things do you look for?_
_do you look anything up in that DR link? ..http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=&album=_
_or other? i know steve hoffman has a devoted thread on this area_
_http://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/hi-res-download-news-hdtracks-prostudiomasters-pono-etc-software-mastering-part-12.434884/page-259#post-14946438_
  
_plus our own headfi has a similar forum on selecting and suggesting quality music._
_http://www.head-fi.org/f/9/music_
  
_....look at Queen, for example: there are a number _
_of their 'greatest hits' albums put out...so how would you start to research which one to buy per quality sound?_
  
_*a friendly invite to Chord's crew to please chime in on this one:*_
_what do you guys use as criteria for buying flac/cds/albums per quality_
_to best match up with your own great product line?_
_(also what mediums of music do you use...flac, cds, albums...other...and why?)_
_we're all wanting to extract the most from our mojo's capabilities._
_would love to know more of your preferences and such._
  
 Quote:


inthere said:


> I just look for a great song man, if the song is great and it's a poor recording, so be it. There are some Led Zeppelin recordings where I hate the quality, the mixing, the mastering but damn, those boys rocked. Same with Black Sabbath, and Chili Peppers are super compressed........


 
  
 drats..it seems you're stuck in the mud with the rest of us, in trying to find good sounding music, your audio background notwithstanding.
 will be interesting to hear from Rob or John of Chord.
  
 as per Zepp...I totally get you....flick them on ('whole lotta' love' etc) and it's like I've injected speed....a rush goes thru my body.
 do try *'the tragically hip*'...you might be impressed....50 mission cap, courage, ahead by a century etc.
  
 or below:* little bones*....this kicks with the best of them.
  
*crank up this mofo*


----------



## Ray1684

Nearly blew my eardrums yesterday, not sure if its been documented, but I think the Mojo's volume setting may have been reset due to me turning on the Mojo before my DAP (AK100ii) was turned on. 
  
 First time I've done this and the volume must have been on max? Was panicking and trying to rip off my custom sleeves before bleeding occurred


----------



## harpo1

ray1684 said:


> Nearly blew my eardrums yesterday, not sure if its been documented, but I think the Mojo's volume setting may have been reset due to me turning on the Mojo before my DAP (AK100ii) was turned on.
> 
> First time I've done this and the volume must have been on max? Was panicking and trying to rip off my custom sleeves before bleeding occurred


 
 I don't think so.  I do this all the time.  Mojo remembers the last setting.  You sure you didn't set it to line out and adjust the volume the last time you used it?


----------



## x RELIC x

ray1684 said:


> Nearly blew my eardrums yesterday, not sure if its been documented, but I think the Mojo's volume setting may have been reset due to me turning on the Mojo before my DAP (AK100ii) was turned on.
> 
> First time I've done this and the volume must have been on max? Was panicking and trying to rip off my custom sleeves before bleeding occurred




You likely had it set to line-out volume by pressing all three balls while turning it on. I haven't heard of one instance where the volume reset itself because it was turned on after the source. I've done that many times and the volume never 'reset' itself (not sure what that means as the last volume is remembered) turning the Mojo on after the source.


----------



## Ray1684

x relic x said:


> You likely had it set to line-out volume by pressing all three balls while turning it on.


 
 Actually, now that you mentioned this; may have been possible. I was clicking on the two volume balls to lower the brightness, may have accidentally pressed the power button as well


----------



## x RELIC x

ray1684 said:


> Actually, now that you mentioned this; may have been possible. I was clicking on the two volume balls to lower the brightness, may have accidentally pressed the power button as well :blink:




I did that once. Only once.


----------



## Ray1684

x relic x said:


> I did that once. Only once.


 
 Re-read the manual; I definitely pressed both volume buttons down during the start-up phase of the Mojo. Didn't notice it was on the Line Level Mode as I usually listen to my music on the 'darker blue' volume setting, and the Line Level Mode are on Aqua blue which looked similar at the time. 
  
 That moment though; same reaction that you get when you're watching a jump scare horror scene at the movies


----------



## randeron

The Huawei P9 lite doesn't support OTG.


----------



## TheTrace

I try to be conscious about the volume level before ever playing music, after accidentally having the volume levels far too high when going to use it, it leaves a lasting impression. Haha


----------



## roiosdona

Hi! How is the Chord Mojo sound and amp section compared to the Acoustic Research AR-M2?
  
 Thanking you in advance!
 Roi


----------



## miketlse

roiosdona said:


> Hi! How is the Chord Mojo sound and amp section compared to the Acoustic Research AR-M2?
> 
> Thanking you in advance!
> Roi


 
  

The Mojo does not have an output amplifier section


----------



## roiosdona

miketlse said:


> The Mojo does not have an output amplifier section


 
  
 Hi thanks, so the AR-M2 is the ideal partner for the Beyerdynamic T1 gen 2s?


----------



## Whazzzup

miketlse said:


> roiosdona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! How is the Chord Mojo sound and amp section compared to the Acoustic Research AR-M2?
> ...



Well that's a theoretical construct isn't it. Hugo, TT, Dave all don't as well but they ave an amp in a sense. Output in the sense that mojo does not have balanced out or RCA out capabilities is true. But there is roughly a half a watt out into 46 ohms but as I have learnt through chord and other dac/amps one can't judge watt output alone to indicate total and qualitative output. There are many factors from power etc... That effects scale slam etc...
I do not know ar m2 so maybe my post is off base.


----------



## x RELIC x

roiosdona said:


> Hi thanks, so the AR-M2 is the ideal partner for the Beyerdynamic T1 gen 2s?




What he means is the 'amp' section is different than most conventional devices. As the title of the thread says you can read the third post for detailed information from the Mojo's designer about how and why the Mojo is different (also why a lot of Mojo owners are very, very happy).

Looking at the measurements the Mojo kills the AR-M2. Synergy wise you'll need another member to chime in as I haven't heard the T1, and I haven't heard the AR-M2.


----------



## Whazzzup

Mojo, Hugo, TT, Dave all have the amp and dac archetecture as one on the motherboard. There is in effect an amp. 
Mojo, Hugo and TT total output are similar but trust me mojo, Hugo, TT do not have the same qualitative output. Mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

whazzzup said:


> Mojo, Hugo, TT, Dave all have the amp and dac archetecture as one on the motherboard. There is in effect an amp.




There is the Current to Voltage output like all DACs, but the analogue filter and Voltage boost amp are not required, as I understand it. Hence, it's more like a variable line-out (with digital volume control) than an amp.


----------



## Whazzzup

x relic x said:


> whazzzup said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo, Hugo, TT, Dave all have the amp and dac archetecture as one on the motherboard. There is in effect an amp.
> ...




True and while output in watts into 46 ohms are similar between mojo, Hugo, and TT after testing and or owning all, I can say the scale slam and mid detail are not the same. Mojo < Hugo < TT in this regard. ( not slamming)


----------



## x RELIC x

whazzzup said:


> True and while output in watts into 46 ohms are similar between mojo, Hugo, and TT after testing and or owning all, I can say the scale slam and mid detail are not the same. Mojo
> 
> Ok, but nobody said they sounded the same. Just clarifying the earlier 'no amp' comment.


----------



## Whazzzup

x relic x said:


> whazzzup said:
> 
> 
> > True and while output in watts into 46 ohms are similar between mojo, Hugo, and TT after testing and or owning all, I can say the scale slam and mid detail are not the same. Mojo
> ...


----------



## Whazzzup

roiosdona said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > The Mojo does not have an output amplifier section
> ...



Ideal partner is also theoretical construct of opinion. Other than testing yourself sorry to interject


----------



## roiosdona

whazzzup said:


> Ideal partner is also theoretical construct of opinion. Other than testing yourself sorry to interject


 
  
 Hi, I don't have the option to test, unfortunately!


----------



## x RELIC x

whazzzup said:


> It was not implied that they were the same but output in a technical sense is about a half watt for all three, in refrence to the amp question for mojo.




Just curious why your bringing the other Chord gear to the conversation is all. The guy was asking about a comparison between the AR-M2 and Mojo, not Hugo, and Hugo TT comparisons. We'll end up talking in circles and no one is 'wrong' here. I read Rob's comments in the TT thread referencing the output @46 Ohms. It just has no relevance to the initial question.


----------



## Whazzzup

x relic x said:


> whazzzup said:
> 
> 
> > It was not implied that they were the same but output in a technical sense is about a half watt for all three, in refrence to the amp question for mojo.
> ...



Sorry for the confusion, it seemed a tie in to a question on amp output, and driving t1 2nd gen. What would be ideal given watt output. Please carry on.


----------



## miketlse

roiosdona said:


> Hi, I don't have the option to test, unfortunately!


 

 Ultimately you are best demoing the mojo, even if that is through a friend of yours who has a mojo.
  
 The nearest opinion that I can give, is that I have a mojo and most of my listening is done though a pair of Beyer T51is. They share the Tesla driver technology used in the T1s.
 They are my favourite headphones to use with the Mojo (my other pairs are Grado GR80, Sennheiser SE598SE, Beyer HD770 Pro, which are not mean performers themselves, but cannot quite match the treble resolution), and feeding the mojo into a pair of focal speakers sounds slightly dull in comparison. I do question myself as to whether some people would find the T51is 'too bright' for their tastes, and maybe a similar question would apply with the T1s. This is a big reason why it is best for you to demo the sound, if possible.
  
 I was tempted by the T1s, but I chose the T51is, as the cheapest way to explore the Tesla experience - I do not regret buying them for the mojo - but this is just my opinion, so please demo yourself if at all possible.


----------



## ymc226

Lavricable issues: was previously working with my iPhone 6 but now stopped working. I remember reading in this thread that a user did something simple to get it to work again but I can't find it as there are so many pages. Does anyone know what to do to get the cable to work with the Mojo again?


----------



## roiosdona

miketlse said:


> Ultimately you are best demoing the mojo, even if that is through a friend of yours who has a mojo.
> 
> The nearest opinion that I can give, is that I have a mojo and most of my listening is done though a pair of Beyer T51is. They share the Tesla driver technology used in the T1s.
> They are my favourite headphones to use with the Mojo (my other pairs are Grado GR80, Sennheiser SE598SE, Beyer HD770 Pro, which are not mean performers themselves, but cannot quite match the treble resolution), and feeding the mojo into a pair of focal speakers sounds slightly dull in comparison. I do question myself as to whether some people would find the T51is 'too bright' for their tastes, and maybe a similar question would apply with the T1s. This is a big reason why it is best for you to demo the sound, if possible.
> ...


 
  
 Is it possible to combine the AR-M2 with a Beyerdynamic A20 Amp? What do you think of the combination?


----------



## roiosdona

Hi all! Is it sensible to use both the Chord Mojo togather with the AR-M2 in order to get the best sound out of the T1 gen2s? Or would it be better to get a headphone amp like the Beyerdynamic A20?
  
 Thanking you in advance!
  
 Roi


----------



## ChordElectronics

​ ​  ​ *** Mojo Cable Pack Announcement ***​  ​  
It’s another exciting time at The Pump House because, at long last (as of next week), we will begin shipping our new starter cable pack to our distributors around the world.
 
From your comments here on Head-Fi we know that some of you have found it a little difficult to find some of the more exotic cables to get your Mojo up and running, so we’ve created a comprehensive package to accommodate most devices. This package even includes our first module; the USB adapter block, which makes connecting Mojo with an OTG cable or ‘Lightning to USB Camera Adapter’ easier than ever before.
 
So that you can have a good idea how our new starter cable pack may work for you, be sure take a look at the included accessories below:
 
1x USB Adapter Module​ 1x Standard Optical Cable​ 1x 3.5mm to Standard Optical Cable​ 1x 3.5mm to ¼” Headphone Adapter Cable​ 1x 1m Type A USB to Micro Cable​ 1x USB Micro to USB Micro OTG Cable​ 1x USB Micro to Female USB OTG Cable​ 1x Dual Play and Charge USB Cable​ 2x Chord Branded 180mm Rubber Band Straps​ 2x Chord Branded 160mm Rubber Band Straps​ 1x Ferrite RFI Suppression Choke​  
* Apple iPhone Lightning to USB Camera Adapter - Sold Separately​  
​ ​ ​  
 ​


----------



## PhilW

Chord MoJo Accessory Pack
  
 Available to order now!


----------



## blueaoki

Ordered! I have stopped using my Mojo on the go since it has been too troublesome. I hope this kit will make med use the Mojo not just at home


----------



## NPWS

woah, can't wait till it came to local dealers!


----------



## AndrewH13

Shame no short 75 ohm Coax to complete the set? I prefer, and only use co-ax but have bought separately, so no problem.


----------



## Kira69

No caox cables, no buy. Sorry.


----------



## canali

so chord...what wll be the cable to replace the cck to ipod/iphone (etc)? (and also provide a more secure connection while walking around)
 i understand there were intellectual property rights on your ffp technology that you weren' willing to hand over to apple so the final design and replacement cck cable was different.
  
  

  
  
 is it the *2nd* pic of the ones you show?
  

  
  
 Quote:


chordelectronics said:


> ​ ​  ​ *** Mojo Cable Pack Announcement ***​  ​
> It’s another exciting time at The Pump House because, at long last (as of next week), we will begin shipping our new starter cable pack to our distributors around the world.
> 
> From your comments here on Head-Fi we know that some of you have found it a little difficult to find some of the more exotic cables to get your Mojo up and running, so we’ve created a comprehensive package to accommodate most devices. This package even includes our first module; the USB adapter block, which makes connecting Mojo with an OTG cable or ‘Lightning to USB Camera Adapter’ easier than ever before.
> ...


----------



## PhilW

kira69 said:


> No caox cables, no buy. Sorry.


 
  
 We offer a cable for that 
  
Custom Cable MoJo Coaxial Digital Cable


----------



## fendy323

betula said:


> Mojo can be plugged in 24/7 without any harm. (That is what I do.)
> It has no affect on battery.
> 
> Some people drive speakers using Mojo I have no experience with that.


 
 which port should i use for pc? USB port or charging port?


----------



## brent75

@canali -- their release states they're not making/releasing anything to "replace the cck to ipod/iphone" as you inquired. On their release in fine print it says "* Apple iPhone Lightning to USB Camera Adapter - Sold Separately"


----------



## tomwoo

philw said:


> Chord MoJo Accessory Pack
> 
> Available to order now!



Price is very competitive, even cheaper than most coax connection cables on the market. Another evidence that how over-priced those 3rd party cables are...


----------



## Whazzzup

fendy323 said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo can be plugged in 24/7 without any harm. (That is what I do.)
> ...


 

 Im sorry but repeat and think about it a second


----------



## tretneo

whazzzup said:


> Im sorry but repeat and think about it a second


 
  
 Haha, usually a condescending tone bothers me but this.... this may be warranted in this instance.


----------



## GreenBow

randeron said:


> The Huawei P9 lite doesn't support OTG.


 
  
 Really! I have been looking at this phone.
  
 Please anyone how do we find out in the specifications of a phone if it either does/not support OTG.
  
 I thought all phones did, except of older Win mobile OS. I thought it was just MS software being stupid, like MS are.


----------



## canali

thanks brent75....I was reading this product release while
 in bed, from smartphone, still groggy, so missed that fine print.
  
 so for my ipod touch 6 it's either this ....
  

  or something like this below
 ...just wondering which will be more secure for walking around using an ipod/mojo brick
*Pure Silver Lightning Chord Hugo Mojo LH Lab Geek Out V2+ cable Iphone ios*
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Silver-Lightning-Chord-Hugo-Mojo-LH-Lab-Geek-Out-V2-cable-Iphone-ios-/182263151857


----------



## rwelles

ymc226 said:


> Lavricable issues: was previously working with my iPhone 6 but now stopped working. I remember reading in this thread that a user did something simple to get it to work again but I can't find it as there are so many pages. Does anyone know what to do to get the cable to work with the Mojo again?


 

 I've had the Lavricable for for several months. Every once in a while, my iPhone 6S doesn't recognize it. First, I simply unplug it from the iPhone and plug in back in. Most all the time, that fixes it.
  
 If it doesn't, do a "force restart" in the iPhone by holding down by the Home button and Power button until the screen goes black (about 10 seconds).
  
 Hope that helps!! If you still have issues, please pm me.


----------



## Mojo ideas

canali said:


> thanks brent75....I was reading this product release while
> in bed, from smartphone, still groggy, so missed that fine print.
> 
> so for my ipod touch 6 it's either this ....
> ...


 from Chord The standard female USB to micro USB shown is of course provided by us at Chord to enable Andriod phones to use our adaptor in the same way that an Apple CCK camera adaptor can be used. 
We can't supply the CCK in our cables pack because to be fully licenced by them we'd have to disclose too much sensitive design information. But hopefully we've covered most of the stuff that is difficult to buy for the average guy.


----------



## GreenBow

This dude on youtube suggests Huawei P9 Lite does support OTG. His description says, "OTG Test on Huawei P9 Plus Type C Connector. OTG is supported on Huawei P9 as well as P9 Lite."
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zU8924ILvY
  
 Here too says P9 Lite supports OTG.
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/huawei-p9-lite-3458


----------



## rwelles

mojo ideas said:


> from Chord The standard female USB to micro USB shown is of course provided by us at Chord to enable Andriod phones to use our adaptor in the same way that an Apple CCK camera adaptor can be used.
> We can't supply the CCK in our cables pack because to be fully licenced by them we'd have to disclose too much sensitive design information. But hopefully we've covered most of the stuff that is difficult to buy for the average guy.


 

 Will the cable set include a USB-A to USB-A cable? This would allow the Mojo to be used as both desktop & mobil without removing the adaptor module. It would be useful in my case because I use it for both daily.


----------



## canali

mojo ideas said:


> from Chord The standard female USB to micro USB shown is of course provided by us at Chord to enable Andriod phones to use our adaptor in the same way that an Apple CCK camera adaptor can be used.
> We can't supply the CCK in our cables pack because to be fully licenced by them we'd have to disclose too much sensitive design information. But hopefully we've covered most of the stuff that is difficult to buy for the average guy.


 
  
 ok, so if other words there is no one cable/connector solution for apple product users in the kit?
 we still have to use 2 cables, which often has a tenuous signal connection upon any movement ie walking around
  
 i apologize, John, if i'm misunderstanding.


----------



## tretneo

canali said:


> ok, so if other words there is no *one cable/connector solution* for apple product users in the kit?
> we still have to use 2 cables, which often has a tenuous signal connection upon any movement ie walking around
> 
> i apologize, John, if i'm misunderstanding.


 
  
 The way I understand it is, this module accepts a female USB cable whether that be the (purchased separately) cck cable by itself OR the supplied android equivalent which looks very similar but in black.


----------



## tretneo

tretneo said:


> The way I understand it is, this module accepts a female USB cable whether that be the (purchased separately) cck cable by itself OR the supplied android equivalent which looks very similar but in black.


 
  
 To further illustrate this, imagine taking the female USB end of the cck adapter cable and sliding it into the mojo module. Done.


----------



## canali

tretneo said:


> To further illustrate this, imagine taking the female USB end of the cck adapter cable and sliding it into the mojo module. Done.


 
  
 thanks now i get it...duh on my part 
 ...sorry guys...sometimes visuals always help and you explained it well enough
 ..*.so the cck cable will work...just swap out the android black one in the pic*
*with a cck.*..now i get it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 mia apologia for being 'thick'


----------



## tretneo

canali said:


> thanks...sorry guys...sometimes visual always help...so the cck cable will work...just swap out the black one in the pic
> with the cck with the extender...now i get it.
> 
> mia apologia for being 'thick'


 
  
 All good, it's a pretty unusual USB connection implementation. Cool as hell though.


----------



## TsKen

Love my Mojo that I received 2 days ago.
  
 But i have a problem. There is a slight hissing noise in the background.
  
 Anyone else have the same problem?
  
 I purchased a audioquest jitterbug($50). Hopefully that will fix it and not affect the SQ.


----------



## fendy323

whazzzup said:


> Im sorry but repeat and think about it a second


 
 yeah sorry for make that question.. just wanna make sure.. so, we just plug the cable to charger port and leave it?


----------



## tretneo

fendy323 said:


> yeah sorry for make that question.. just wanna make sure.. so, we just plug the cable to charger port and leave it?


 
  
 Instructions are very clear about this, find them here
  
 http://chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf
  
 That said, charger port is ONLY for charging and input (from PC, Mac, DAP, Phone, etc.) goes to the USB port. Charger port CANNOT be used for data/audio input.


----------



## GreenBow

tsken said:


> Love my Mojo that I received 2 days ago.
> 
> But i have a problem. There is a slight hissing noise in the background.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That appears to be a faulty unit. I think you should look at post #3 for info. There might be some hiss with certain ultra-sensitive IEM but I have no idea. No idea at all.


----------



## TsKen

greenbow said:


> That appears to be a faulty unit. I think you should look at post #3 for info. There might be some hiss with certain ultra-sensitive IEM but I have no idea. No idea at all.


 
 That's really disappointing because I really LOVE the sound 
  
 I don't think it has to do with my headphones. I heard hissing from my Shozy Zero and from my Fostex TH-X00 PH.
  
 I guess I will wait until my ground loop isolator arrives on Friday(not sure how it's going to work with my mojo). Also purchased the audioquest jitter bug too incase the isolator doesn't work.
  
  
 I had the same problem when I had my Valhalla 2. There would be this annoying constant hiss sound in the background. 
  
 The ground loop isolator for the RCA cables fixed that problem though. This situation is different.. but hopefully it will fix the problem.


----------



## brent75

canali said:


> thanks now i get it...duh on my part
> ...sorry guys...sometimes visuals always help and you explained it well enough
> ..*.so the cck cable will work...just swap out the android black one in the pic*
> *with a cck.*..now i get it.
> ...


 
  
 My interpretation for Apple users is -- this new accessories pack/module does NOT eliminate any cords. You still have to use CCK, and you still have to purchase one yourself. What it does is better house/protect the chain of connections so you don't have a big loop of wires.
  
 More of a cosmetic and slightly functional upgrade than a big breakthrough.
  
 (again, for Apple users)


----------



## franzdom

canali said:


> thanks now i get it...duh on my part
> ...sorry guys...sometimes visuals always help and you explained it well enough
> ..*.so the cck cable will work...just swap out the android black one in the pic*
> *with a cck.*..now i get it.
> ...


 
  
 It's ok, I am thick too. I don't understand the point of the module whatsoever.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

franzdom said:


> It's ok, I am thick too. I don't understand the point of the module whatsoever.




It hides whatever cable you are using to connect the Mojo to your DAP, and it prevents the cable from putting stress on the ports when you shove the Mojo in your pocket. I think the whole thing is pretty valuable for someone who intends to use the Mojo portably. Regardless of whether you use an Apple product or something else, you are going to have a cable running from your DAP into your Mojo.

Edit: It also extends he length of the Mojo, so for people with longer devices, it will prevent rubber bands from obstructing the middle of your screen.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Gotta say, I wish they sold a cheaper version that doesn't come with the cables. Anyone know of any US dealers have this yet?


----------



## franzdom

So it actually becomes part of the Mojo, I guess that is cool, I am starting to get it.


----------



## canali

franzdom said:


> It's ok, I am thick too. I don't understand the point of the module whatsoever.


 
 go back 5-10 pages and you'll see a link i provided by darko


----------



## franzdom

canali said:


> go back 5-10 pages and you'll see a link i provided by darko


 
  
 Very helpful, thank you.


----------



## michaelgordon

surely Chord are a bit late to this party with this pack?!
  
 £60 for a set of cables i either already own from already having a mojo and needing to connect it to a or number of device(s) or cables i dont need from not having that option on transport and if transport was purchased in future a single cable would be cheaper than this pack and a housing to put it in said cable.
  
 Am i not getting it or is that in fact it?
  
 I know i would be happy and i think the majority would be with a ipod shuffle type attachment that a micro sd card could be put in and a play & track skip button put on, that would eliminate most of the need for a transport when out and about / portable use no nee for any type of interface.
  
 I just dont see the point from a current owners perspective, a new buyer yes probably who needs all the cables this looks like a decent product.


----------



## RPB65

I must say myself I am quite 'angry' at how this module has been released. I am very new to this type of audio yet still have all the cables I need. I was hoping for a module at a reasonable price, not to be forced to buy a kit with a load of cables I will never need. I don't use android so will never need those cables. I own nothing that requires optical cables so will never need those. It just annoys me.
 Dear Chord, please can we have the ability to buy the module alone? Thank you.


----------



## Mojo ideas

michaelgordon said:


> surely Chord are a bit late to this party with this pack?!
> 
> £60 for a set of cables i either already own from already having a mojo and needing to connect it to a or number of device(s) or cables i dont need from not having that option on transport and if transport was purchased in future a single cable would be cheaper than this pack and a housing to put it in said cable.
> 
> ...


 Yes we are late to the party as you put it but simply put making high volume of cables and plastic tooling does take many months remember these are not the usual easily purchased types. Our aim with this pack is not to take business from custom cable makers that have their customer base in the audiophile communities like this one. Rather our intention is as you suggest to make it far easier for any new guy to get into a fully working system. So hopefully we are just opening more people's ears to what Mojo can do for them. 
Yes I can tell you that we are working something special for adding to your Mojo's but it's not a simple SD reader it's much much more!


----------



## canali

brent75 said:


> My interpretation for Apple users is -- this new accessories pack/module does NOT eliminate any cords. You still have to use CCK, and you still have to purchase one yourself. What it does is better house/protect the chain of connections so you don't have a big loop of wires.
> 
> More of a cosmetic and slightly functional upgrade than a big breakthrough.
> 
> (again, for Apple users)


 
  
 i already have the CCK cable (using it for my dragonfly red to ipod touch)
  
 ...so my understanding is i can just now *use only one cable*:
 the CCK cable into the extender (instead of the black usb as in pic) and then plug it into my ipod touch 6.
  
 so that is great as it reduces that original bulky and precarious connection of
 1/using the blk chord cable
 2/ attached to cck
 3/then attached to ipod touch.
  
 any movement and oftimes connection was lost.


----------



## brent75

canali said:


> i already have the CCK cable (using it for my dragonfly red to ipod touch)
> 
> ...so my understanding is i can just now *use only one cable*:
> the CCK cable into the extender (instead of the black usb as in pic) and then plug it into my ipod touch 6.
> ...


 
 If that's the case (it is kind of confusing to totally tell until it's in person) - then I stand corrected. However, I'd just revise the first part of statement to say "this new accessories pack/module does in fact eliminate one cord for Apple users...but it doesn't save space as you essentially replace that cord with a box."
  
 Then the rest of what I said is true -- it's more of a cosmetic and slightly functional upgrade than a big breakthrough. And it's funny how something is going to become more "portable" by actually getting bigger.


----------



## canali

brent75 said:


> If that's the case (it is kind of confusing to totally tell until it's in person) - then I stand corrected. However, I'd just revise the first part of statement to say "this new accessories pack/module does in fact eliminate one cord for Apple users...but it doesn't save space as you essentially replace that cord with a box."
> 
> Then the rest of what I said is true -- it's more of a cosmetic and slightly functional upgrade than a big breakthrough. And it's funny how something is going to become more "portable" by actually getting bigger.


 
  i hear you...just that by with the square part of the cable going deeper into the module's body, it at least seems more secure
 ie won't break connection with any wiggle...
  
 still considering this one, too.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/182263151857?rmvSB=true


----------



## Mojo ideas

rpb65 said:


> I must say myself I am quite 'angry' at how this module has been released. I am very new to this type of audio yet still have all the cables I need. I was hoping for a module at a reasonable price, not to be forced to buy a kit with a load of cables I will never need. I don't use android so will never need those cables. I own nothing that requires optical cables so will never need those. It just annoys me.
> Dear Chord, please can we have the ability to buy the module alone? Thank you.


 Are you really angry? we've released this pack as quickly as we possibly could it is not a product that we are particularly making money on. Pulling this together has not been easy! We have done it to help those total newbies that want to get started and don't know anything about cables and have never heard of Taobao.


----------



## RPB65

mojo ideas said:


> Are you really angry? Yes I am. I thought the module could be bought alone. If a new person wants the whole pack then that is great, you could have given us the option. So yes, I am angry we do not have that option to buy the module on its own. As I said, I am new to this, however do not need any Android USB or optical cables so I resent having to pay for them.





> we've released this pack as quickly as we possibly could it is not a product that we are particularly making money on. I understand you have gotten this pack out very quickly and for that I am impressed and grateful, I am. As to how much money you make on it, that is not something I think about. I am the consumer, I think about the value to me, in terms of quality, price, value for money, etc. If I read reviews on this pack and they all say it is great value for money that I would respect that. I have no skills to determine the value of your products, I just don't have those skills to know that.





> Pulling this together has not been easy! Sorry but I have no understanding of your manufacturing capabilities so how 'hard' it has been does not really mean anything to me. If something is hard or otherwise then that is the daily challenge that I would think you thrive on. As above, the quick release of this product is great, the product itself looks great.





> We have done it to help those total newbies that want to get started and don't know anything about cables and have never heard of Taobao. I totally get this I do. But what about those of us that don't want cables? Why can't we buy the module alone? I have already spent extra money on cables before I even knew this module was in existence, I don't really want to pay for anymore.





> With this all said, please understand this, what you have released is great, how you are thinking of your consumer base is great. I just expected a module on its own with the option of that pack if you need it. I am not trying to belittle what you have achieved in any way, I can see how my posts may actually look that way, however I really want to stress, that is not how I feel about what you have done. I love the Mojo no matter what anyone says, I absolutely am incredibly grateful that a UK company is making it! I look at the Made in England label and its superb.


 

 Thanks for your fast reply, please see my answers above.


----------



## PhilW

From a retailer perspective i think it's great tbh. I'm forever asking the question of customers. What are you connecting the mojo t? in order to best advise the cable. This fits the bill perfectly. It's just a complete pack to get a new mojo owner up and running.

lucky we are fortunate to be able to supply our customers the relevant connection from our extensive range but their will be other stores not in such a fortunate position and the customer would need to go elsewhere to get the cables. Now it can easily be supplied alongside


----------



## ymc226

rwelles said:


> I've had the Lavricable for for several months. Every once in a while, my iPhone 6S doesn't recognize it. First, I simply unplug it from the iPhone and plug in back in. Most all the time, that fixes it.
> 
> If it doesn't, do a "force restart" in the iPhone by holding down by the Home button and Power button until the screen goes black (about 10 seconds).
> 
> Hope that helps!! If you still have issues, please pm me.


 

 Thanks rwelles,
  
 I've had my Lavricable several months as well.  Initially it worked a few times then had intermittent connection issues which were resolved with unplugging and plugging in/turning the Mojo on/off a few times.  This latest occurrence is the most resistant to a resolution.
  
 I've read your advice and tried several "force" restarts without avail;  I've tried various combinations of restarts with the Mojo on and then off without success.  Then I read that the system (Mojo and iPhone + Lavricable) might need a "reset" with a CCK + micro USB cable (I used the short one that came with the Mojo).  I bought a CCK today and with the short Mojo supplied USB, this seems to have allowed the Lavricable to become functional again.
  
 Interestingly, in today's experience, plugging in the Lightening end to the iPhone, the Lavricable initially worked only when oriented in one way.  When I flipped the Lightening connector 180 degrees it did not work.  After I switched the cable to the CCK/short USB and back to the Lavricable, there was no longer any issues with whatever side of the lightening cable was used.
  
 This doesn't make sense but if it works, I'll have to carry along the CCK/short USB in addition to the Lavricable so a reset can be done while traveling.


----------



## RPB65

philw said:


> From a retailer perspective i think it's great tbh. I'm forever asking the question of customers. What are you connecting the mojo t? in order to best advise the cable. This fits the bill perfectly. It's just a complete pack to get a new mojo owner up and running.
> 
> lucky we are fortunate to be able to supply our customers the relevant connection from our extensive range but their will be other stores not in such a fortunate position and the customer would need to go elsewhere to get the cables. Now it can easily be supplied alongside


 

 PhilW, I actually agree with you, for those that want the cables it's an ideal package.


----------



## maxh22

I think the new module is a great first step Chord! Where can I buy it in the US?


----------



## maxh22

So if I were to always have the extender module on, would I be able to use the unit and charge it in a desktop scenario? Do you think you could post a few better pictures of the module so I could see all the inputs?


----------



## PhilW

maxh22 said:


> So if I were to always have the extender module on, would I be able to use the unit and charge it in a desktop scenario? Do you think you could post a few better pictures of the module so I could see all the inputs?


 yes you can you still get the micro b input on the module to charge simultaneously.


----------



## maxh22

philw said:


> yes you can you still get the micro b input on the module to charge simultaneously.




So how would this work in a mobile scenario if it both connects to mojo and takes power? The better question is, how would the module know I am connecting it to a mobile phone and not a wall outlet?


----------



## EagleWings

maxh22 said:


> So how would this work in a mobile scenario if it both connects to mojo and takes power? The better question is, how would the module know I am connecting it to a mobile phone and not a wall outlet?


 
  
 You may have missed a post from a few days back. The module will have 2 ports. 
  
 1 x USB A port for digital signal
 1 x microUSB port for charging


----------



## PhilW

maxh22 said:


> So how would this work in a mobile scenario if it both connects to mojo and takes power? The better question is, how would the module know I am connecting it to a mobile phone and not a wall outlet?


 do you have a MoJo?

The MoJo has 2 inputs. One for data and one for charging. This is the same when using adapter. One data and one charge.


----------



## EagleWings

Audio Signal:  USB A Port on Module ------------ Bridged to --------- Mojo's Digital-In Micro-USB Port
 Charging:       Micro USB Port on Module ------- Bridged to --------- Mojo's Charging Micro-USB port


----------



## leaky74

I like the idea of the USB A for input and to be honest anything that, even in a desktop setup, takes potential direct strain off both the existing micro USB connections is a good thing. Just wish I hadn't just forked out for a new Supra micro USB cable! 

I must admit it, a module only option would make it a more attractive option for me.


----------



## maxh22

philw said:


> do you have a MoJo?
> 
> The MoJo has 2 inputs. One for data and one for charging. This is the same when using adapter. One data and one charge.


 
 Ah I see now. I was under the impression that the module somehow combined both of them for convience purposes, i completely forgot for a moment there that Rob designed one usb port for charging and the other for data. If I could see a better picture I would have realized that...
  
 Anyways, I will be buying one of these exclusively because I travel frequently with Mojo.


----------



## raelamb

ymc226 said:


> Thanks rwelles,
> 
> I've had my Lavricable several months as well.  Initially it worked a few times then had intermittent connection issues which were resolved with unplugging and plugging in/turning the Mojo on/off a few times.  This latest occurrence is the most resistant to a resolution.
> 
> ...


 
 I am resending an earler post I made that still holds true:
  


mcclelland said:


> Are you using the Penon Pure Silver Decoding cable, http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable (this is taking me back to the days of trading decoder rings we found in CrackerJack boxes) and is it holding up well?
> 
> It's my understanding that the Penon L19 and their $34.99 LIGHTNING TO MICRO USB PURE SILVER CABLE won't work with the iPhone as they lack the Apple chip.  Do you know if that is correct, so that their only option is the Decoding Cable?


 

 The Penon is the only aftermarket cable I have that has worked. I suspect the lavri and the Filo only "fool" the apple docking. The Penon is actually rebuilt with the chip in it. It has worked 100% of the time.


----------



## maserluv

Does the accessory pack has gavalize USB build-in?


----------



## x RELIC x

maserluv said:


> Does the accessory pack has gavalize USB build-in?




No. Galvanized USB requires a power source and Chord has stated that they will only include it with their desktop solutions as it's not very practical for portable battery life.


----------



## fendy323

betula said:


> Mojo can be plugged in 24/7 without any harm. (That is what I do.)
> It has no affect on battery.
> 
> Some people drive speakers using Mojo I have no experience with that.


 


tretneo said:


> Instructions are very clear about this, find them here
> 
> http://chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf
> 
> That said, charger port is ONLY for charging and input (from PC, Mac, DAP, Phone, etc.) goes to the USB port. Charger port CANNOT be used for data/audio input.


 
 yeaah, so, if i wanna connect and play it to pc, i should use usb port right?.. but it means, when the battery low i must charge again and wait at least 4 hours, and than use it again. repeat?
  
 anw in the manual said that "Charging with Mojo switched on and playing is possible, but the time taken to fully charge will be considerably longer and depending on volume level and headphone load the battery. It is possible that, when using headphones of high load, the battery may take extremely long to fully charge. " how can i do it? when i charge with charge port, i can't play audio.. 
  
 and the last question.. can i charge mojo directly too electrical?


----------



## Mojo ideas

maxh22 said:


> I think the new module is a great first step Chord! Where can I buy it in the US?







rpb65 said:


> Thanks for your fast reply, please see my answers above.


I'm sure there will come a time when you've damaged a cable or perhaps lost it or you've bought s new piece of kit or a new phone and you'll want to connect it and think of the small box in the draw. Only then will you realise what an absolute bargain the pack is!


----------



## cj3209

mojo ideas said:


> I'm sure there will come a time when you've damaged a cable or perhaps lost it or you've bought s new piece of kit or a new phone and you'll want to connect it and think of the small box in the draw. Only then will you realise what an absolute bargain the pack is!


 

 Yes.  Where can we buy it in the US, please!


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

anyone knows how to adjust the sample rate on an iPhone


----------



## Delayeed

fendy323 said:


> yeaah, so, if i wanna connect and play it to pc, i should use usb port right?.. but it means, when the battery low i must charge again and wait at least 4 hours, and than use it again. repeat?
> 
> anw in the manual said that "Charging with Mojo switched on and playing is possible, but the time taken to fully charge will be considerably longer and depending on volume level and headphone load the battery. It is possible that, when using headphones of high load, the battery may take extremely long to fully charge. " how can i do it? when i charge with charge port, i can't play audio..
> 
> and the last question.. can i charge mojo directly too electrical?




There are 2 usb ports: For charging and seperate for data so its no problem for 24/7 use. You can use like phone chargers with Mojo to connect to wall. I think 1A is enough.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

ilovemusic0822 said:


> anyone knows how to adjust the sample rate on an iPhone




There is no need, the iPhone spits out bit-perfect data.


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

but the power button is only red in color when i connect it to an iPhone tho


----------



## x RELIC x

ilovemusic0822 said:


> but the power button is only red in color when i connect it to an iPhone tho




As it should be. What kind of files are you listening to?


----------



## iLoveMusic0822

file on spotify but it is in purple when i connect it to a macbook


----------



## x RELIC x

ilovemusic0822 said:


> file on spotify but it is in purple when i connect it to a macbook




Because your MacBook is up sampling when it shouldn't. The iPhone is sending the proper bit rate. 

Go to your Utilities apps folder and open the Audio Midi app and set your MacBook to 44.1. Spotify is 16/44.1.


----------



## fendy323

delayeed said:


> There are 2 usb ports: For charging and seperate for data so its no problem for 24/7 use. You can use like phone chargers with Mojo to connect to wall. I think 1A is enough.


 
 can i use samsung or blackberry charger with 2A?
 and if i charge with charge port + play with usb port in the same time.. it's not drain my battery?


----------



## Slaphead

fendy323 said:


> can i use samsung or blackberry charger with 2A?




Yes, in fact I'd go as far to say that using a 2A charger is a better bet as not all 1A chargers are able to continuously deliver 1A, and therefore not able to charge the Mojo correctly.




fendy323 said:


> and if i charge with charge port + play with usb port in the same time.. it's not drain my battery?




My experience with this is that it will drain the battery, but only slightly. In my case after a few hours listening with the charger connected the Mojo will carry on charging for about 10 minutes after you've turned it off.


----------



## RPB65

mojo ideas said:


> I'm sure there will come a time when you've damaged a cable or perhaps lost it or you've bought s new piece of kit or a new phone and you'll want to connect it and think of the small box in the draw. Only then will you realise what an absolute bargain the pack is!




Maybe, maybe not. I always buy iPhone. You don't supply any cables for iPhone. CCK is what I need. 
Secondly, would you just answer me the one question I ask? Why won't you sell the module alone? Just asking :thumbsup_tone1:


----------



## GreenBow

fendy323 said:


> can i use samsung or blackberry charger with 2A?
> and if i charge with charge port + play with usb port in the same time.. it's not drain my battery?


 
  
 I use Mojo as a desktop DAC. The best method is to charge the Mojo fully, then leave the charger plugged in, and play music.


----------



## Slaphead

rpb65 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I always buy iPhone. You don't supply any cables for iPhone. CCK is what I need.
> Secondly, would you just answer me the one question I ask? Why won't you sell the module alone? Just asking :thumbsup_tone1:




From what I know about manufacturing it's the module that's the big cost here. Remember that Chord, or their contracted manufacturer, would have needed to tool up for the production of it, and that's a big cost in itself. Also the module will only be of interest to Mojo owners so therefore it would be a relatively limited production run, meaning that the total production cost per module is significantly higher than if they were producing millions upon millions of these

The cables themselves seem to be generics, and bought in bulk would cost relatively little. So you could either have the module alone at £45, or the module and cables at £49.


----------



## GreenBow

rpb65 said:


> I must say myself I am quite 'angry' at how this module has been released. I am very new to this type of audio yet still have all the cables I need. I was hoping for a module at a reasonable price, not to be forced to buy a kit with a load of cables I will never need. I don't use android so will never need those cables. I own nothing that requires optical cables so will never need those. It just annoys me.
> Dear Chord, please can we have the ability to buy the module alone? Thank you.


 

 I can empathise with that.
  
 However when I got my Mojo, I thought I would never need more that USB. Yet I am right this minute listening to a DAB tuner through optical. I am also thinking long and hard about getting an Android phone, and I never saw that coming.
  
 I have no idea what the module in this pack is by the way. I think it's something to do with Apple products. For sure I know I will not use that. Apple iTunes drives me mad.
  
 Not that I would buy this Chord Cable Pack, I think because cables I need are longer. Basically because I use the Mojo as a desktop DAC. I also intend using my Mojo about the house with a file transport, but any cable will do that. Long or short.
  
 Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## RPB65

slaphead said:


> From what I know about manufacturing it's the module that's the big cost here. Remember that Chord, or their contracted manufacturer, would have needed to tool up for the production of it, and that's a big cost in itself. Also the module will only be of interest to Mojo owners so therefore it would be a relatively limited production run, meaning that the total production cost per module is significantly higher than if they were producing millions upon millions of these
> 
> The cables themselves seem to be generics, and bought in bulk would cost relatively little. So you could either have the module alone at £45, or the module and cables at £49.


 

 Yeah I understand how the cost could be higher due to the production run, etc
 Your price guesses are roughly what I am thinking of. I was guessing the module would maybe sell for £45. I would have bought it last night.
 With cables, it is selling for £60. I am a gadget mad person, however that means portable, not any kind of stereo, desk box, desk amp, that will ever need those cables, I just won't be buying that kind of gear. So for me, I would much prefer a module for cheaper price.
 EDIT - I have come back to my own reply here (and I am laughing whilst I read my own reply), so basically then Rich (thats me), you would rather pay £45 for "a box" alone, than pay an extra £15 for a complete pack of leads that _may, just may, _come in handy one day when your audiophile bug gets worse! About right for me that is. Some sort of weird logic I apply at times.


----------



## brent75

greenbow said:


> I have no idea what the module in this pack is by the way. I think it's something to do with Apple products. For sure I know I will not use that. Apple iTunes drives me mad.


 
  
 Say what now?!?!?!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Yes, if you think that, your confirmation that you have no idea what the module is for is correct.
  
 (hint: it has absolutely nothing to do with Apple)


----------



## RPB65

greenbow said:


> I can empathise with that.
> 
> However when I got my Mojo, I thought I would never need more that USB. Yet I am right this minute listening to a DAB tuner through optical. I am also thinking long and hard about getting an Android phone, and I never saw that coming.
> Android - I will never buy one again. I had a new LG G3. New it was awesome. However I like to actually put stuff on the phone and use it. Thats where it all went downhill. Software slowed the phone and made it laggy. The UI became so slow I might as well have been using my iPhone 3GS. So that is now sat in a drawer collecting dust. Purely my humble opinion, Apple all the way for me.
> ...


----------



## fendy323

slaphead said:


> Yes, in fact I'd go as far to say that using a 2A charger is a better bet as not all 1A chargers are able to continuously deliver 1A, and therefore not able to charge the Mojo correctly.
> My experience with this is that it will drain the battery, but only slightly. In my case after a few hours listening with the charger connected the Mojo will carry on charging for about 10 minutes after you've turned it off.


 
  hmmm use 2A not overwatt? Ok thanks for your share )
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> I use Mojo as a desktop DAC. The best method is to charge the Mojo fully, then leave the charger plugged in, and play music.


 
 oh well i will follow your method.. with 2 port: 1 too pc, 1 too wall with blue led right?


----------



## Zojokkeli

philw said:


> Chord MoJo Accessory Pack
> 
> Available to order now!


 
  
 Sweet! I missed my chance to buy Mojo whilst visiting London, so I rectified my error now and put Mojo, the accessory pack and a cable for FiiO X3II on order.


----------



## Mython

fendy323 said:


> slaphead said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, in fact I'd go as far to say that using a 2A charger is a better bet as not all 1A chargers are able to continuously deliver 1A, and therefore not able to charge the Mojo correctly.
> ...


 
  
 A 2A charger will be perfectly fine.
  
 Mojo will only draw as much current as it requires
  
 Please read the section on _'Battery & Charging'_, in _*post #3*_


----------



## Light - Man

greenbow said:


> I have no idea what the module in this pack is by the way. I think it's something to do with Apple products. For sure I know I will not use that. *Apple iTunes drives me mad.*


 
  
 Apple and iTunes is a bit like this for some people..................................but more like this for others!


----------



## fendy323

mython said:


> A 2A charger will be perfectly fine.
> 
> Mojo will only draw as much current as it requires
> 
> Please read the section on _'Battery & Charging'_, in _*post #3*_


 
 yeah i already read it..
 after i test my mojo with charging + playing music together... the led is blue
 and after turn off my mojo, it's start charging again? 
 i play music 2 hours with charging condition, and after i turn off my mojo the charging section already run at least 1 hours with white led, is it normal?
 it's like not really charging and playing music together.. just eac


----------



## GreenBow

brent75 said:


> Say what now?!?!?!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have no idea then. I just looked on the Chord website and it's not up there yet.
  
 I read ages ago it was a battery life extender, then read it was an module for Apple products. I think maybe there were some self built devices that I saw. Since there were no official Chord modules made then.
  
 EDIT: I just read John Franks post again. I read it's a USB adapter module. I don't know what we need that for. Anyway I am sure it will be discussed in time so I can decide if I need it.


----------



## fiascogarcia

fendy323 said:


> yeah i already read it..
> after i test my mojo with charging + playing music together... the led is blue
> and after turn off my mojo, it's start charging again?
> i play music 2 hours with charging condition, and after i turn off my mojo the charging section already run at least 1 hours with white led, is it normal?
> it's like not really charging and playing music together.. just eac


 
 Seems normal.  Don't think the charger maintains 100% charge when charging while you are playing at the same time.  Blue light merely indicates you have at least an 80% charge.


----------



## tretneo

For those of you that have ordered this cable recently, are you noticing any intermittent issues with the iOS device recognizing the Mojo? I have a Fiio L19 cable that works great.... when it works but I frequently get into a situation where the iOS device doesn't recognize (and use) the Mojo and I need to revert to the official Apple CCK option until the Fiio cable starts working again for whatever reason.


----------



## jumibian

http://imgur.com/a/zKfqY
  
 What windows settings should i be using with mojo?


----------



## Starcruncher

tretneo said:


> For those of you that have ordered this cable recently, are you noticing any intermittent issues with the iOS device recognizing the Mojo? I have a Fiio L19 cable that works great.... when it works but I frequently get into a situation where the iOS device doesn't recognize (and use) the Mojo and I need to revert to the official Apple CCK option until the Fiio cable starts working again for whatever reason.


 
  
 Everyone that can afford it should buy the Penon cable. It is the best solution for us iFolks. It just simply works is nicely built.


----------



## franzdom

I just received the Penon cable and have no complaints, +1!


----------



## tretneo

starcruncher said:


> Everyone that can afford it should buy the Penon cable. It is the best solution for us iFolks. It just simply works is nicely built.


 
  
 Aside from the price (which at this level I can accept) I just wish they had done right-angle connections.


----------



## Starcruncher

tretneo said:


> Aside from the price (which at this level I can accept) I just wish they had done right-angle connections.


 
  
 Yeah, this is the only drawback.


----------



## tretneo

starcruncher said:


> Yeah, this is the only drawback.


 
  
 I suppose a consistently working cable is better than a flaky cable with right-angle connectors.


----------



## Light - Man

tretneo said:


> I suppose a consistently working cable is better than a flaky cable with *right-angle* connectors.


 
 But why should a wrong-angle cable be flaky? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 And why no co-axial cable is included? or am I mistaken?


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone tried he 560 with mojo? Is it a good pair? Is mojo strong enough for it to sound great?


----------



## betula

fendy323 said:


> yeah i already read it..
> after i test my mojo with charging + playing music together... the led is blue
> and after turn off my mojo, it's start charging again?
> i play music 2 hours with charging condition, and after i turn off my mojo the charging section already run at least 1 hours with white led, is it normal?
> it's like not really charging and playing music together.. just eac


 

 When the charger is plugged in, it is charging. Regardless you play music or not. (Only charges slower, when you play music, but eventually it will be fully charged.) When Mojo is constantly plugged in though, this is not an issue at all. You can forget about charging, it will behave as a desktop DAC.
 Not like we are not helpful, all the forum members are happy to answer any questions, but all of this charging/different ports information is very easy to find either under post #3 or Chord's website.

 Edit: I am saying this, because it is still hard to keep up with this thread due to the tons of comments. This shows Mojo's popularity, which is good, but regular members do not want to read the same questions again and again. And when there is search function, plus easy access to common Q/A, reading 100 posts of unnecessary information out of the 200 posts when catching up after two days might gonna slightly annoy some.


----------



## LaMosca

lamosca said:


> Well, about 375 pages into this thread, I could no longer take it and ordered myself a Mojo. It should be here in two days (ordered from a local shop here in Colorado, USA).
> 
> As a source, I'll be using my late 2009 iMac and headphones are Harmon/Kardon Reference BTs (wired).


 

 Rob ... I know it hasn't been long, but ... is it too soon to say ... I love you?


----------



## GreenBow

betula said:


> *When the charger is plugged in, it is charging. Regardless you play music or not. *(Only charges slower, when you play music, but eventually it will be fully charged.) When Mojo is constantly plugged in though, this is not an issue at all. You can forget about charging, it will behave as a desktop DAC.
> Not like we are not helpful, all the forum members are happy to answer any questions, but all of this charging/different ports information is very easy to find either under post #3 or Chord's website.
> 
> Edit: I am saying this, because it is still hard to keep up with this thread due to the tons of comments. This shows Mojo's popularity, which is good, but regular members do not want to read the same questions again and again. And when there is search function, plus easy access to common Q/A, reading 100 posts of unnecessary information out of the 200 posts when catching up after two days might gonna slightly annoy some.


 
  
 I use Mojo as a desktop DAC, and leave if fully charged all the time. The situation is not that the Mojo is charging all the time whether playing music or not. It only charges when battery voltage drops slightly. I think it's 0.2V below full.
  
 Often my Mojo is just sat there on the desktop and not being used. Under these circumstances the charging circuit is switched off. (Even when the charger is plugged in.) You can find something on this in post #3 I am sure. Rob told us.


----------



## canali

anyone who lives in the US or Canada (etc) and is ordering the mojo extension kit directly from a UK retailer?
  
 i'm in Canada
 my thinking: so the extension kit goes for UK49....add UK12 for shipping...makes it UK62...translates into CDN107.
 https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=1 GBP to CAD
 vs the local canadian distributor here who boasts that '_they're slashing their margins'_ offering it to us for only cdn129
 and is being sold in the US for US99
 ....then I'll prob have to pay for shipping and taxes....so will probably be more than cdn129
  
 so i'm considering hedging my bets and  instead buying it directly from one of the UK retailers who sell Chord products.
 thus far find when ordering anything from abroad with a relatively modest price I havce not been nailed for duties and customs.
 (has worked fine for me so far buying bike stuff from the UK)
  
 lastly it's not like it's a fragile electronically based product where i'll have to ship it back to the uk...just cables and a housing unit, basically
  
 still considering alternative...the PENON LIGHTNING PURE SILVER DECODING CABLE
 http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
  
 thoughts?


----------



## betula

greenbow said:


> I use Mojo as a desktop DAC, and leave if fully charged all the time. The situation is not that the Mojo is charging all the time whether playing music or not. It only charges when battery voltage drops slightly. I think it's 0.2V below full.
> 
> Often my Mojo is just sat there on the desktop and not being used. Under these circumstances the charging circuit is switched off. (Even when the charger is plugged in.) You can find something on this in post #3 I am sure. Rob told us.


 

 Of course. When it is fully charged, it is not charging any further.

 Edit: I also use Mojo as desktop DAC 99% of the time, constantly plugged in.


----------



## emrelights1973

mojo ideas said:


> Are you really angry? we've released this pack as quickly as we possibly could it is not a product that we are particularly making money on. Pulling this together has not been easy! We have done it to help those total newbies that want to get started and don't know anything about cables and have never heard of Taobao.



Quickly means after a week of mojo Release! You already made the money, or planing to make it with mojo, and putting 5 6 cables on a card box was a difficult project to pull it off ? maybe I have a wrong impression of chord, you are a "already started" Kick-starter! With a serious need of couple of 101 classes on customer Care! I was planing to buy Dave after my mojo, I am not going to buy anything from a company who answers customer complaints with this tone! Difficult Project!!! Yeah man on the Moon!


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Well, here's the way I'm looking at it. Yes, would be nice if some of us could buy just the module and save some cash. But considering Chord could have charged twice as much for what the Mojo does, I can stomach paying a bit more for the module. 

Oh well. This is the world of audiophilia. Since when has anything been cheap? Especially for a proprietary item.


----------



## RPB65

dexter morgan said:


> Well, here's the way I'm looking at it. Yes, would be nice if some of us could buy just the module and save some cash. But considering Chord could have charged twice as much for what the Mojo does, I can stomach paying a bit more for the module.
> 
> Oh well. This is the world of audiophilia. Since when has anything been cheap? Especially for a proprietary item.


 

 Agreed. Prices can and are very crazy in the audiophile world as I am finding out, so I do concur that Chord could have charged a lot more for both Mojo and this accessory pack. As I have said previously, for me personally this is one of those very rare occasion where I can get something very good built and sold in the UK by a UK company. I am fed up with import charges, VAT, etc as everything I seem to want is best in the USA or Japan.


----------



## Mython

Sony have just announced a new flagship DAP, based on another S-Master chip.
  
 Some people (I am one of them) find the S-Master approach sounds _absurdly_ artificial - absolutely _'in-yer-face'_ obviously artificial, yet they still think they have done as much as it takes, in order to justify charging almost a thousand bucks for the first iteration (a re-hashed smartphone, in considerable degree), then _over_ a thousand bucks for the second effort, and now... over _three thousand bucks._ It takes a lot more than a gold-plated copper chassis and an excessively-integrated S-Master chip to produce an *audiophile* product worthy of the moniker.
  
 And will it sound better than a Lotoo PAW Gold, at half the price?
  
 Will it sound better than almost any smartphone + a $599 Mojo?
  
   
 



emrelights1973 said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really angry? we've released this pack as quickly as we possibly could it is not a product that we are particularly making money on. Pulling this together has not been easy! We have done it to help those total newbies that want to get started and don't know anything about cables and have never heard of Taobao.
> ...


 
  
  
 I can't help wondering if there has been something lost in translation, here... As a native English-speaker, I can see that JF's tone genuinely wasn't rude, in the above post.
  
 Some _perspective_ may also be getting lost....    Chord could *easily *have price-gouged in excess of $2000 for Mojo, but they chose to take Rob's technology to the marketplace at a very keen price, to open people's eyes to what is possible. Mojo has largely sold itself, and sure, Chord have enjoyed some profit from Mojos success, but the margins are smaller on Mojo than you may be thinking.
  
 As for the cables, it's not as easy to source several different types of cable, with a _reliable_ chain of supply, as it is for one end-user to order 1 or 2 individual cables from TaoBao or eBay. Professional relationships need to be forged, specifications supplied and agreed upon, supply levels guaranteed, various terms and conditions agreed by both parties, large orders actually manufactured and shipped across the globe, etc., etc.  And that's not even taking into account the intricacies of the design, prototyping, and production of the module, and the packing itself, which is a lot more involved than one might imagine. All these things, and many more, need orchestrating in order to bring the combined package to market.
  
 I am curious - do you believe that Chord did not release the cable+module package sooner because they are lazy or don't care?


----------



## jonmbarlow

How much is the cable pack? Any UK sellers?


----------



## canali

jonmbarlow said:


> How much is the cable pack? Any UK sellers?



just go to the uk chord site...is all there for you.


----------



## EagleWings

jonmbarlow said:


> How much is the cable pack? Any UK sellers?


 
  
 Check the post following the announcement post..
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/22050#post_12830659


----------



## emrelights1973

Answering a customer with a legitimate question "hey it was hard and i am not happy with margin" is rude, orchestrating 10 cables into a carton box is not hard job at all, and the module is not a very hi tech invention is a plastic mould, if they could charge 2000$ beleive me they would, they are not a charity so it is not a english thing but prespective on being professional. İ never heard a decent company responding to consumer complaint " it was hard and i am not making my usual margin bugger off" kind of very but VERY AMATEUR way, which is the answer to your question as well, good engineers for sure but running a consumer product company requires different skill set which i know from first hand coming from top multinationals 20 years of experince, i ordered my mojo at the day of realese must be the first batch of production and i enjoy it, not much as the hype aroumd it but enjoy it, that small gadget is a skill but i guess finishes there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canali

> I am curious - do you believe that Chord did not release the cable+module package sooner because they are lazy or don't care?


 
  
 maybe they didn't forsee some of the issues of it being used as a purely portable unit
 (as in walking around portable).
  
 having to use those 2 cables often are a PITA, with lost connections and being overall bulky (at least my experience),
 in one of their original promo pics _below_ it doesn't show the 2nd cable needed and instead presents itself
 as an easy to use portable device.
  
 also maybe with the release of the easier to use dragonfly red and smartphones (htc 10, lg 10, etc) being used for portable
 music they just wanted to refine their approach and increase it's versatility...esp when it was
 designed to be portable in the first place.
  
 will be interesting to hear from chord themselves.


----------



## Soundizer

rpb65 said:


> dexter morgan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here's the way I'm looking at it. Yes, would be nice if some of us could buy just the module and save some cash. But considering Chord could have charged twice as much for what the Mojo does, I can stomach paying a bit more for the module.
> ...





I agree with you mate, that is why on principle i refused to buy certain products (Hifiman / Schiit) - we get ripped off. PS. I do think we get a better deal here in UK on some of the SENNHEISER (Hd600's) and Beyerdynamic, both are German brands. 

I am sticking with Chord for Dac/Amps for excellent UK Value. Her Majesty's favourite as well.


----------



## Mython

emrelights1973 said:


> Answering a customer with a legitimate question "hey it was hard and i am not happy with margin" is rude, orchestrating 10 cables into a carton box is not hard job at all, and the module is not a very hi tech invention is a plastic mould, if they could charge 2000$ beleive me they would, they are not a charity so it is not a english thing but prespective on being professional. İ never heard a decent company responding to consumer complaint " it was hard and i am not making my usual margin bugger off" kind of very but VERY AMATEUR way, which is the answer to your question as well, good engineers for sure but running a consumer product company requires different skill set which i know from first hand coming from top multinationals 20 years of experince, i ordered my mojo at the day of realese must be the first batch of production and i enjoy it, not much as the hype aroumd it but enjoy it, that small gadget is a skill but i guess finishes there


 
  
   
 

 What you choose to interpret as rudeness, I interpret as a very simple, unpretentious, explanation of the facts. You are correct that it isn't rocket science to source suitable cables, but it isn't necessarily a simple, quick, smooth, convenient process, either, though all concerned would wish it to be.
  
  
 However, it is your personal prerogative to subjectively interpret JF's remarks in that manner, and to have the freedom to state your interpretation, publicly. Free speech is a good thing.
  
 But free speech should not overlook the inescapable fact that semantics and subjective interpretation are very complex and unreliable things, in any walk of life, and _especially_ so when the communication is text-based, and thus lacking the additional clues of vocal inflection, facial expression, etc.


----------



## emrelights1973

They were busy to meet the demand that they did not forsee at all, and banging their heads as slaping each other "why we did not priced double"  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mython

Just for the record, none of my preceding is intended to represent Chord.
  
 I am just expressing my own viewpoint, in response to emrelights1973's expressed viewpoints.
  
  
 JF will respond as and when he sees fit, with or without his Chord hat on


----------



## canali

mython said:


> Just for the record, none of my preceding is intended to represent Chord.
> 
> I am just expressing my own viewpoint, in response to emrelights1973's expressed viewpoints.
> 
> ...


 
  
 agree...and i'm still hoping to hear of his and Rob's approach to what mediums of music they listen to (and why one over the other)
 and the criteria they use when buying (Dynamic range, producer, reviews in columns, etc)
 ....the source used, and it's quality, (flac, albums, CDs, etc) all key to enjoying our mojos, afterall.
  
 happy listening.


----------



## emrelights1973

mython said:


> emrelights1973 said:
> 
> 
> > Answering a customer with a legitimate question "hey it was hard and i am not happy with margin" is rude, orchestrating 10 cables into a carton box is not hard job at all, and the module is not a very hi tech invention is a plastic mould, if they could charge 2000$ beleive me they would, they are not a charity so it is not a english thing but prespective on being professional. İ never heard a decent company responding to consumer complaint " it was hard and i am not making my usual margin bugger off" kind of very but VERY AMATEUR way, which is the answer to your question as well, good engineers for sure but running a consumer product company requires different skill set which i know from first hand coming from top multinationals 20 years of experince, i ordered my mojo at the day of realese must be the first batch of production and i enjoy it, not much as the hype aroumd it but enjoy it, that small gadget is a skill but i guess finishes there
> ...




Yes thus professionalism require to answer written questions/customer complaints in a manner that should not be interpreted in a negative way! hey i am not paid enough for your complaints is not a good way, consumer/customer does not care the sophistication of putting 10 cable and a plastic box in a box or your margins, he/she thinks they have a legitimate concern, so should be adressed that way, bmw with million parts from different suppliers is not answering any complaint on a bmw like this" hey you know how difficult is this and i am not making money on 1 series", building a boeing jet is hard, 10 cables in a box is not if you are a professional comsumer goods company been there done that, nothing is smooth but not that hard to complain about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canali

emrelights1973 said:


> Yes thus professionalism require to answer written questions/customer complaints in a manner that should not be interpreted in a negative way! hey i am not paid enough for your complaints is not a good way, consumer/customer does not care the sophistication of putting 10 cable and a plastic box in a box or your margins, he/she thinks they have a legitimate concern, so should be adressed that way, bmw with million parts from different suppliers is not answering any complaint on a bmw like this" hey you know how difficult is this and i am not making money on 1 series", *building a boeing jet is hard, 10 cables in a box is not if you are a professional comsumer goods company been there done that, nothing is smooth but not that hard to complain about it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i think it's easy to make presumptions, not knowing what they were up against.

Seems that making a workable extender plate that would be both compatible with the mojo and also other devices, it seems took more tinkering.
(and these are only my thoughts).

look a one of the pics both myself and others posted on here below
(first pic)

...it shows an extender plate with a CCK cable attached to an ios device...
many of us thought _this_ was to be the final product....but that is not what happened in the end result (Darko article as Apple wanted to gain proprietary access to their technologies to work with them in coming out with 'custom' cck cable
(if i'm correct...chord can of course correct me)





...but understandably Chord wasn't willing to share that (hard earned 20-30 yrs) info with apple
....so i guess another redesign came out per the final product below

to chord:how many redesigns did occur before the final release?

[COLOR=FF4400]
[/COLOR]


----------



## emrelights1973

Nothing is easy, do you know how difficult to put a bottle of milk in your house everyday? 
What is easy to respond " we hear you and we will do our best to make it happen".
No company have the right to bitch about their supply chain problems and their margins to their customers.
They price the product amd they rum their supply chain. 
I am sure tou have the same understanding to dominos pizza guy if he does not deliver in 30m  or your plane is late for two hour!
Hey tou know how sophisticated to run an airline, fly an airplane and running an airport and the ticket you got is dirt cheap, so sitttttt down and shut up!
Will ypu defend the airline in some forum? Dont think so! 
Still is not about the service is about the response for me. İ wish all my cıstomers will be like you, very understanding, they never are still i love chord and rob, he is spending time here to give info on his products etc which are very good moves, the later response was not


----------



## Mojo ideas

cj3209 said:


> Yes.  Where can we buy it in the US, please!


 Please check this with BlueBird Our US distributor


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> Just for the record, none of my preceding is intended to represent Chord.
> 
> I am just expressing my own viewpoint, in response to emrelights1973's expressed viewpoints.
> 
> ...


 I was only attempting to honestly answer a question as to why the cables pack "came late to the party" and why we brought it to market naturally I did do this in my own amateurish way of course . I would ask emrelights 1973 if he would like a job in our procurement department he'd be very welcome as he obviously has purchasing expertise that far exceeds 
our own efforts.


----------



## Mython

mython said:


> emrelights1973 said:
> 
> 
> > Answering a customer with a legitimate question "hey it was hard and i am not happy with margin" is rude, orchestrating 10 cables into a carton box is not hard job at all, and the module is not a very hi tech invention is a plastic mould, if they could charge 2000$ beleive me they would, they are not a charity so it is not a english thing but prespective on being professional. İ never heard a decent company responding to consumer complaint " it was hard and i am not making my usual margin bugger off" kind of very but VERY AMATEUR way, which is the answer to your question as well, good engineers for sure but running a consumer product company requires different skill set which i know from first hand coming from top multinationals 20 years of experince, i ordered my mojo at the day of realese must be the first batch of production and i enjoy it, not much as the hype aroumd it but enjoy it, that small gadget is a skill but i guess finishes there
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Just for the record, none of my preceding is intended to represent Chord.
> ...


 
  
  
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attribution_bias*


----------



## RPB65

42


----------



## Monsoon

zojokkeli said:


> Sweet! I missed my chance to buy Mojo whilst visiting London, so I rectified my error now and put Mojo, the accessory pack and a cable for FiiO X3II on order.


 
 If you want to stack them, I'd suggest looking into getting a Fiio HS12 stacking kit, I got the equivalent for my X5II and it works great with no bands blocking the screen or controls.


----------



## Pink Freud

I'm sorry to report that I'm having troubles with my mojo! Tonight it started to output music at a very low volume level, is almost inaudible...do you know what could be the problem?
 thanks,
 andrea


----------



## NaiveSound

I hear about chord having sub part customer service. 


I have been helped by cord customer service in multiple occasions, with quick reply and a resolution to Fix any issues, followed by follow up to make sure I was happy. 

The people at cord are extremely helpful, and they do it with a prompt kindness. 

I only have great things to say about Chord, it's sound, it's people


----------



## Currawong

jk-47 said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't noticed any major differences myself between the Mojo and my main amp with the HD800s, but I'd be curious to know what music and what amp you compared. If I have something similar I'll have another go with the HD800s and see if I reproduce the effect.
> ...


 

 I had a listen to Mediterranean Sundance/Rio Ancho from Friday Night in San Francisco, which is one of the fastest and most detailed albums I have and I see what you are getting at, though it wasn't dramatic. 
  
 The Mojo vs. my full-sized amp the latter has a more spacious presentation and more detail can be drawn out. However there isn't any soundstage compression at all during the fastest passages from the Mojo, which is very good going. 
  
 OT: I tried the Black Widow briefly at the SF meet. Very meaty-sounding amp.


----------



## canali

naivesound said:


> I hear about chord having sub part customer service.
> 
> 
> I have been helped by cord customer service in multiple occasions, with quick reply and a resolution to Fix any issues, followed by follow up to make sure I was happy.
> ...




I agree...I've also had no issues with chord, whether it be thru an email or PM sent....it's easy for us to get impatient if 
answers aren't as quickly forthcoming when we'd like them...but like most smaller companies they have limited staff, 
yet many customer queries to deal with, let alone attempting to keep a dynamic business up and running.


----------



## captblaze

currawong said:


> I had a listen to Mediterranean Sundance/Rio Ancho from Friday Night in San Francisco, which is one of the fastest and most detailed albums I have and I see what you are getting at, though it wasn't dramatic.


 
  
 You need to hit up amazon for a commission on my purchase... had a listen through prime streaming service just now and felt compelled to grab it on CD (no vinyl rig).
  
 when I get it Monday, I will run it through Mojo (and the rest of my arsenal). Thanks for the subliminal "Mojo"


----------



## SearchOfSub

emrelights1973 said:


> Quickly means after a week of mojo Release! You already made the money, or planing to make it with mojo, and putting 5 6 cables on a card box was a difficult project to pull it off ? maybe I have a wrong impression of chord, you are a "already started" Kick-starter! With a serious need of couple of 101 classes on customer Care! I was planing to buy Dave after my mojo, I am not going to buy anything from a company who answers customer complaints with this tone! Difficult Project!!! Yeah man on the Moon!





Idk what the big deal is. From what I understand JF is the owner of chord electronics. He just gave an answer from pricing and demand perspective like all owners of a company do..


----------



## Mojo ideas

pink freud said:


> I'm sorry to report that I'm having troubles with my mojo! Tonight it started to output music at a very low volume level, is almost inaudible...do you know what could be the problem?
> thanks,
> andrea


 some times people are unaware that the volume colour indication rainbow operates three times first on the - the minus volume ball while the +plus ball holds on dark red then as the volume increase the two ball go up from dark red in unison but one point out of step then finally the +plus ball Goes through the sequence one mor time while the - minus ball stays at White .... This allows for 76 steps in volume colour sequence coding. So are you sure you have gone up far enough in the sequence?


----------



## SearchOfSub

jazic said:


> I can follow that line of thought but whether the song is being fed from a hard drive or ram disk its still being loaded into ram and streamed to the USB hub and sent out through usb (or optical) to the mojo. Now maybe using different usb hubs might make a difference but I'm sure the mojo has capacitors to prevent overvoltages and of it didn't have enough voltage the signal would drop out. If that's the case then I'd be seeing usb cables with external power supplies or batteries to boost the signal but as I say there is only so much signal a USB device can receive.




The softwares that are loaded from a Ramdisk have a much faster and direct path then the rest of softwares booting from your HD and rams. This is because the Ramdisk sectors off parts of the ram. So if I load a Tidal from a ramdisk, it will be loading from a completely different reserved section of the ram dedicated for that particular software than the rest of your OS, games, files etc making it a much simpler, direct, and faster communication on a software level.

Clearly does a make difference imo soundwise.


----------



## cyclops214

tretneo said:


> For those of you that have ordered this cable recently, are you noticing any intermittent issues with the iOS device recognizing the Mojo? I have a Fiio L19 cable that works great.... when it works but I frequently get into a situation where the iOS device doesn't recognize (and use) the Mojo and I need to revert to the official Apple CCK option until the Fiio cable starts working again for whatever reason.


 
 I am not having any issues with the one I bought it is working great.


----------



## Jazic

searchofsub said:


> The softwares that are loaded from a Ramdisk have a much faster and direct path then the rest of softwares booting from your HD and rams. This is because the Ramdisk sectors off parts of the ram. So if I load a Tidal from a ramdisk, it will be loading from a completely different reserved section of the ram dedicated for that particular software than the rest of your OS, games, files etc making it a much simpler, direct, and faster communication on a software level.
> 
> Clearly does a make difference imo soundwise.


 
  
 Yeah, I understand how different storage spaces differ and work. Regardless though, the program is loaded into your ram and it pushes it to your USB serial bus, then it pushes it to your mojo and makes sound. Regardless of where the program is stored the app, streaming and everything related to the audio is streamed directly from your ram into your USB system on your motherboard and then into your Mojo. 
  
 The app is stored in the ram and runs from there. Even if you're storing the music in offline mode it still has to load and run it through your ram. 
  
 Think of it as food, you can store bread in the fridge, in a cabinet or on the counter. You can cook it and eat it but it still has to go through your mouth to get to your stomach regardless of where it came from or prepared.


----------



## Zachik

mojo ideas said:


> I was only attempting to honestly answer a question as to why the cables pack "came late to the party" and why we brought it to market naturally I did do this in my own amateurish way of course . I would ask emrelights 1973 if he would like a job in our procurement department he'd be very welcome as he obviously has purchasing expertise that far exceeds
> our own efforts.


 
  
 John - let me apologize on behalf of others on this thread.  I am nothing but super impressed with Chord's products and open-ness, and it is a shame that some people interpret that as an invitation to analyze your business and criticize your decisions  
  
 I hope this whole ordeal won't discourage you in the future.  I, for one, think it is a great value.  I was waiting patiently for the expansion module, and $50 sounds very reasonable for me.  Getting all those cables IN-ADDITION is just gravy!  Either I would use (some of them) or I won't.  I would gladly pay $50 for the module alone.  The extra cables are a nice freebie for me  
  
 For everyone else - I am in no way associated with Chord.  Their policy of sharing information with us is a treat.  Very very few companies do.  Please do not abuse and discourage John from sharing in the future.


----------



## SearchOfSub

jazic said:


> Yeah, I understand how different storage spaces differ and work. Regardless though, the program is loaded into your ram and it pushes it to your USB serial bus, then it pushes it to your mojo and makes sound. Regardless of where the program is stored the app, streaming and everything related to the audio is streamed directly from your ram into your USB system on your motherboard and then into your Mojo.
> 
> The app is stored in the ram and runs from there. Even if you're storing the music in offline mode it still has to load and run it through your ram.
> 
> Think of it as food, you can store bread in the fridge, in a cabinet or on the counter. You can cook it and eat it but it still has to go through your mouth to get to your stomach regardless of where it came from or prepared.





I understand that all go through the same components on a hardware level. But I am talking about on a software level. The software that is loaded into a Ramdisk is loading from different sectors of the ram therefore bypassing all the software reads and writes that is associated with the rest of OS and software extensions. It is reducing repetitive write cycles.


----------



## Jazic

searchofsub said:


> I understand that all go through the same components on a hardware level. But I am talking about on a software level. The software that is loaded into a Ramdisk is loading from different sectors of the ram therefore bypassing all the software reads and writes that is associated with the rest of OS and software extensions. It is reducing repetitive write cycles.


 
  
  
 But still "repetitive write cycles" would have to do with USB sync and the Mojo has a syncing chip. Once the data is streamed to the device it can only get that data so fast and in sync or else it will skip and jump. Basically you either get 100% or choppy signal that cuts out and jitters. 
  
 Also if it's stored on a ramdisk it still has to load it to memory so regardless of the source it will still end up loaded directly into ram.
  
 If the app is running and is listed as a task in Task Manager it is loaded in ram. 
  
  
 This has been talked about before: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/digital-source/127709-ssd-vs-hard-drive.html
 Many other places as well. 
  
 Regardless of where it comes from it still has to buffer.


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> Sony have just announced a new flagship DAP, based on another S-Master chip.
> 
> Some people (I am one of them) find the S-Master approach sounds _absurdly_ artificial - absolutely _'in-yer-face'_ obviously artificial, yet they still think they have done as much as it takes, in order to justify charging almost a thousand bucks for the first iteration (a re-hashed smartphone, in considerable degree), then _over_ a thousand bucks for the second effort, and now... over _three thousand bucks._ It takes a lot more than a gold-plated copper chassis and an excessively-integrated S-Master chip to produce an *audiophile* product worthy of the moniker.
> 
> ...




I totally agree - I look at the high end DAP market and laugh. I see the most ridiculous price gouging going on - especially from AK and Sony. There's no way a landfill android smartphone without the phone bit is worth 2, 3, 4K regardless of whatever DAC or amp is in there.

Give me an iPhone/iPod touch with a Dragonfly Red for portable, or with a Mojo for static use, any day.


----------



## x RELIC x

SearchOfSub & Jazic, could you guys take it to PM or the computer audio forums please.


----------



## SearchOfSub

jazic said:


> But still "repetitive write cycles" would have to do with USB sync and the Mojo has a syncing chip. Once the data is streamed to the device it can only get that data so fast and in sync or else it will skip and jump. Basically you either get 100% or choppy signal that cuts out and jitters.
> 
> Also if it's stored on a ramdisk it still has to load it to memory so regardless of the source it will still end up loaded directly into ram.
> 
> If the app is running and is listed as a task in Task Manager it is loaded in ram.





The repetitive write cycles I am referring to is all other "OS junk" that is also loaded into ram. If the ram is sectored off by using a Ramdisk, that whole section is free and clear from all other windows tasks other than the particular program that is loaded from the sector. It will be a cleaner signal and more direct signal on a software registry level. This gives it a speed advantage of ONLY that program loaded into the Ramdisk. And faster the speed/timing, the more it will be closer to source (any) on any hardware.

It's really not a 100% or 0%, otherwise Tidal or Jriver or bit rates, (all software programming) would not make a tiny bit of difference in the same PC with same hardware. (or difference between ASIO vs Directmode for that matter.)

The source will be directly loaded onto ram, but key here is, with ramdisk, it is sectored off from the rest and secured/dedicated to that program ONLY.

Generally, all PC comes down to CPU let's just say, but clearly certain tweaks in PC make difference in daily PC usage in my experience.
Certainly, in the past certain firmware update made a difference in sound from same sabre chip.
Certain windows updates made the PC slower. Same hardware and going through same rams and harddrive.

The windows UEFI mode is much faster than traditional legacy OS mode. Simply because UEFI has a simpler code than legacy.

I think it's the same concept with ramdisk.


----------



## emrelights1973

mojo ideas said:


> I was only attempting to honestly answer a question as to why the cables pack "came late to the party" and why we brought it to market naturally I did do this in my own amateurish way of course . I would ask emrelights 1973 if he would like a job in our procurement department he'd be very welcome as he obviously has purchasing expertise that far exceeds
> our own efforts.



I will be honored, where should I send my CV! Do I get a Dave as part of my Package? Do not miss the core of all argument please it is not about your capabilities, effort,hard work it is only about the customer care response which should be dealt in a more understanding manner, altough I admire your response and taking the time to deal with annoying guys like me....which they do not understand or care about the situation but only their needs and wants, this is what we do I admire your work and the value you are offering with top quality products which they are not just "me too" but challenging all status quo and pushing boundaries of digital music, so I also apologise if I did sound rude to a pioneer which I enjoy the work everyday.


----------



## Pink Freud

mojo ideas said:


> some times people are unaware that the volume colour indication rainbow operates three times first on the - the minus volume ball while the +plus ball holds on dark red then as the volume increase the two ball go up from dark red in unison but one point out of step then finally the +plus ball Goes through the sequence one mor time while the - minus ball stays at White .... This allows for 76 steps in volume colour sequence coding. So are you sure you have gone up far enough in the sequence?


 
 Hi there! I'm currently on green (used to have it on yellow-red) and I hear almost nothing...
 Best,
 Andrea


----------



## Arpiben

mojo ideas said:


> some times people are unaware that the volume colour indication rainbow operates three times first on the - the minus volume ball while the +plus ball holds on dark red then as the volume increase the two ball go up from dark red in unison but one point out of step then finally the +plus ball Goes through the sequence one mor time while the - minus ball stays at White .... This allows for 76 steps in volume colour sequence coding. So are you sure you have gone up far enough in the sequence?


 

 Sorry John, may I take advantage of your above post in order to clarify something I had been wondering about since long even if it is not an important matter ?
 You are writing that we have 76 steps in volume colour sequence.
 My understanding regarding volume is the following:
  
 - 96 steps (clicks) at all from minimum volume (both vol.setting switched off),
 - those 96 clicks are scattered into three rainbow indication sequences as per your description,
 - low volume sequence has 36 clicks,
 - middle volume sequence  has 44 clicks
 - high volume sequence has 16 clicks
 - each click represents 1 dB.
  
 Therefore, accordingly I am expecting 96 steps in volume. Post #3 and your post above is mentionning 76 steps.
 Probably those steps are colour related and not volume related.
 Adding to my confusion is this quote apparently from Rob Watts (abstract from Mojo's review):
  
_“Mojo’s total volume range is -70 dB to +18 dB. The low level range is from -70 dB to -34 dB in two steps per colour change (so each colour has two steps)._
  
_Then from +2 dB to +18 dB it’s in one dB step per colour change for the top level range.”_
  
 That brings 88dB volume range vs 96 volume clicks vs 76 volume colour steps!
 Therefore my basic maths are lost.
  
 Please do you mind clarifying? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Note that it is not disturbing at all my listenning sessions with Mojo.
  
 Rgds


----------



## x RELIC x

pink freud said:


> Hi there! I'm currently on green (used to have it on yellow-red) and I hear almost nothing...
> Best,
> Andrea




What is your source feeding the Mojo? Has anything changed, like the source's volume? Can you try another source to confirm it's the Mojo?

Can you test with different headphones? Are your headphones plugged in all the way? 

Just trying to eliminate the obvious as you haven't provided much information to go on.


----------



## Pink Freud

x relic x said:


> What is your source feeding the Mojo? Has anything changed, like the source's volume? Can you try another source to confirm it's the Mojo?
> 
> Can you test with different headphones? Are your headphones plugged in all the way?
> 
> Just trying to eliminate the obvious as you haven't provided much information to go on.


 
 Hi!! Yes, I tried with different headphones, different cables, and different laptops, but the result is always the same 
 Andrea


----------



## miketlse

pink freud said:


> Hi!! Yes, I tried with different headphones, different cables, and different laptops, but the result is always the same
> Andrea


 
  
 You have certainly set everyone a puzzling challenge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So you have tried different laptops, but what music player and settings are you using on each laptop? It makes me wonder if you have the source volume set to 'mute' or close to zero, however it would be unusual to have the exact same setting on each laptop.


----------



## Pink Freud

miketlse said:


> You have certainly set everyone a puzzling challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








 I'm using tidal (both the app both in the browser). Volume is set to max on both laptops (a surface pro 4 and a samsung laptop).
 Best,
 Andrea


----------



## SearchOfSub

This is what happens when amps get blown or fuses..


----------



## miketlse

searchofsub said:


> This is what happens when amps get blown or fuses..


 
  
 Let us hope that that is not the case here.
  
@Pink Freud what colour is the battery/charging light?


----------



## Pink Freud

miketlse said:


> Let us hope that that is not the case here.
> 
> @Pink Freud what colour is the battery/charging light?


 
 It's green. I'm thinking about asking amazon for a substitution (I'm still in time).
 Andrea


----------



## Currawong

Have you pushed the headphone plug all the way in?


----------



## Pink Freud

currawong said:


> Have you pushed the headphone plug all the way in?


 
 yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 A.


----------



## james6333

Sorry for this late to the game question as I am sure it is been discussed I this thread. 

Anyway how doe the iPhone+mojo compare to a mac computer+mojo?

I fine the highs lacking a great deal of detail when I use the Elears straight out of the iPhone even though the iPhone drives them fine. 

The real question for me is whether the highs with the iPhone+mojo will be as good as the home rig or just better than straight out of the iPhone but still lacking. 

Thanks.


----------



## Takeanidea

pink freud said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 From my experience - what I have done before that has caused this -
 Faulty cable
 Faulty connection to the Mojo of either headphone or cable (optical cables keep losing the strong connection with mine)
 Incorrect setting in either control panel or the software preferences within the app or program you are using
 Driver error - uninstall and reinstall the Mojo driver taking extra care to make sure you've done the process of installing the windows drivers in the correct order


----------



## theveterans

> Sorry for this late to the game question as I am sure it is been discussed I this thread.
> 
> Anyway how doe the iPhone+mojo compare to a mac computer+mojo?
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's Mojo's highs that are tuned to be slightly rolled off. You need to get the Hugo if you want glorious highs since Hugo is tuned to be a transparent DAC where as Mojo is tuned to be a warm sounding DAC.
  
 You can EQ the treble 7-12KHz 2 db above to bring it in the front stage as an alternative


----------



## Starcruncher

james6333 said:


> Sorry for this late to the game question as I am sure it is been discussed I this thread.
> 
> Anyway how doe the iPhone+mojo compare to a mac computer+mojo?
> 
> ...


 
  
 They will be the same as long as you feed Mojo a bit perfect signal. However, people do claim that they hear differences when different sources are connected to Mojo.
  
 Without question, though, iPhone+Mojo will trounce just the iPhone.


----------



## theveterans

> They will be the same as long as you feed Mojo a bit perfect signal. However, people do claim that they hear differences when different sources are connected to Mojo.
> 
> Without question, though, iPhone+Mojo will trounce just the iPhone.


 
  
 Agree. My iPhone 6s, though sligtly brighter than Mojo in treble, sounds less detailed and has less depth in the highs than Mojo. He just needs a slight EQ tweak in the treble if he needs more sparkle upfront.


----------



## GreenBow

I was just moments ago reflecting on my Mojo purchase.
  
 I was for a good time considering buying the Denon DM-40 music centre, and getting some speakers of equal sound quality. You can access the DAC of this unit to run PC sound.
  
 However somehow I decided on the Q Acoustics BT3, just for PC sound. Then the Mojo came out. I hurriedly snapped one up as almost as soon as one appeared Fullfilled on amazon. Glad I did.
  
 I am browsing with a Denon TU-1800 DAB tuner playing through optical to Mojo. I can't help thinking I got better sound than I might have got with the Denon DM-40, playing radio. Just had tunes: *Sia - Cheap Thrill, Fleetwood Mac - Big Love.* It's perfect.
  
 Obviously the DAC is better, and I think amp and speakers in the BT3 would equal the Denon DM-40. Even given that the amp is in one of the speakers on the BT3. Which can and often reduces sound quality compared to separates. (Having said that, there are some stunning active speaker rigs.)
  
 Either way, The Mojo makes a really good job of the low bit rate signals from the Denon TU-1800. The meaty sound and music presence of the BT3, provide lots of body. While the DAC still makes lots of sound-stage and detail even with the low bit-rate signal. Like now listening to Heart (Extra) @ 80kbps. The main Heart station runs at 112kbps.
  
 I love that I chose the Mojo and its versatility.
  
 I can't help thinking I will end up with a Rega amp and some Neat Motive 3 for desktop speakers one day.


----------



## james6333

Ok thanks guys. I am honesty looking to see if the mojo could replace a desktop system. Sounds like it is close but not quite there yet. 

I don't think rolled off highs will work be me as I feel the Elear is already rolled off for my tastes. I tend to like ruler flat systems (most call them lean, clinical). 


 I have no issue with the level of the highs on the iPhone they just completely suck. High hat rides are muted to a single hit and decay is gone.


----------



## SearchOfSub

If anyone is using multi threaded CPU like skylake be sure to set your iTunes/Tidal/Jriver etc to "real-time" priority from "normal" priority under Task manager in your OS. Making a difference as well in my aplication.


----------



## theveterans

> Ok thanks guys. I am honesty looking to see if the mojo could replace a desktop system. Sounds like it is close but not quite there yet.
> 
> I don't think rolled off highs will work be me as I feel the Elear is already rolled off for my tastes. I tend to like ruler flat systems (most call them lean, clinical).
> 
> ...


 

 ^ If you need portability with desktop DAC level SQ, definitely get Hugo IMO. 2Qute if you're listening mainly at home. They share the same DAC chip and FPGA tuning as Hugo


----------



## analogmusic

are you guys for real?
  
 The Mojo is a much superior DAC than any smartphone built-in DAC. 
  
 Yet the Mojo takes this to another world (yes another world) of musicality. The Mojo can easily be used as a desktop DAC, and I use one in a hi-end Naim Amplifier with Dynaudio speakers.


----------



## theveterans

> are you guys for real?
> 
> The Mojo is a much superior DAC than any smartphone built-in DAC.
> 
> Yet the Mojo takes this to another world (yes another world) of musicality. The Mojo can easily be used as a desktop DAC, and I use one in a hi-end Naim Amplifier with Dynaudio speakers.


 
  
 Mojo is definitely superior and can be used as a desktop DAC. If you pair the Mojo with bright headphones, neutral souding IEMs or powered studio monitors, you'll be in audio nirvana.
  
 IMO, James6333's Focal Elear will just sound too warm with Mojo so he needs to have an even more transparent DAC (one that doesn't color the sound to a warm and musical tuning such as Chord Hugo or 2Qute) to get much better synergy with Elear.


----------



## Delayeed

Is there any (non tube) amp that could add even more warmth to the Mojo? Using it with Ether C now with TP mod atm and still a little harsh sounding. Liquid Carbon would add warmth?


----------



## GreenBow

theveterans said:


> Mojo is definitely superior and can be used as a desktop DAC. If you pair the Mojo with bright headphones, neutral souding IEMs or powered studio monitors, you'll be in audio nirvana.
> 
> IMO, James6333's Focal Elear will just sound too warm with Mojo so he needs to have an even more transparent DAC (one that doesn't color the sound to a warm and musical tuning such as Chord Hugo or 2Qute) to get much better synergy with Elear.


 
  
 I don't see why the Mojo should be recommended to be paired with bright sounding heaphones. I think any neutral or flatter headphones would be the better option.
  
 I have the Grado SR225e and I wish they had a bit more body, or a bit less top end. The 225e is not even the brightest Grado.
  
 However What Hi-Fi do pair the Mojo along with the Grado 325e. (The 325 series used to be the brightest of all the Grado headphones.) However the new 325e is not bright in the same way. The e-series is much more tamed overall. I think What Hi-Fi make this pairing because it's the best headphone around for its price. ...I really want to hear it with the Mojo though. My 225e are actually 225i with e-drivers. (Long story but series change over production story.) It means in my case though, that I need to use a Grado Mini-Adapter. Therefor I am loosing some of the sound quality across the connections and extra cabling.


----------



## james6333

theveterans said:


> Mojo is definitely superior and can be used as a desktop DAC. If you pair the Mojo with bright headphones, neutral souding IEMs or powered studio monitors, you'll be in audio nirvana.
> 
> IMO, James6333's Focal Elear will just sound too warm with Mojo so he needs to have an even more transparent DAC (one that doesn't color the sound to a warm and musical tuning such as Chord Hugo or 2Qute) to get much better synergy with Elear.




This sounds about right to me. I am using a Wyred 4 Soubd DAC2 now it even it is a little rolled off. I plan or pull it out of my system and put a Benchmark back in. 

Benchmark does not get a lot of love here I really like how controlled and impactful the low bass is on it. The W4S DAC2 is not as good but needed the feature set at the time.


----------



## EagleWings

delayeed said:


> Is there any (non tube) amp that could add even more warmth to the Mojo? Using it with Ether C now with TP mod atm and still a little harsh sounding. Liquid Carbon would add warmth?


 
  
 There is the ALO Dual Mono ($1500) which is a hybrid design. ALO is also coming out with Continental V5 which again is a hybrid design for $699.
  
 And then there is the WooAudio WA-8. Of the three I mentioned, I have only tried the Ether with the Dual Mono and compared it with the Mojo. It has a better soundstage and may be slightly better imaging. The environment was a bit noisy to pay attention to other aspects. But the gentleman who owned these and was kind enough to let me try these, mentioned that he prefers the Dual Mono for his Ethers. But Dual Mono is only transportable and not portable.
  
*Edit: I just re-read your post and you were looking for non-tube amp recommendations. While all the 3 amps I mentioned have tubes. My Bad.*


----------



## EagleWings

delayeed said:


> Is there any (non tube) amp that could add even more warmth to the Mojo? Using it with Ether C now with TP mod atm and still a little harsh sounding. Liquid Carbon would add warmth?


 
  
 If you are looking for compact amps, you could look into Vorzamp Pure II + or Headstage Arrow 6TX. The 6TX version of the Arrow is a non-tube, super slim, portable amp that is tuned to have characteristics of a Tube Amp.


----------



## jarnopp

delayeed said:


> Is there any (non tube) amp that could add even more warmth to the Mojo? Using it with Ether C now with TP mod atm and still a little harsh sounding. Liquid Carbon would add warmth?




The LC does add a fullness and warmth to the sound. It's not syrupy, but is tube like but still detailed, IMO. It works best with Mojo when the Mojo is set to output closer to 4v and on the 3x gain, but I'm driving the HE-6s with it. You would be able to tune the sound by varying the Mojo output and the amount of gas from the LC.


----------



## Pink Freud

takeanidea said:


> From my experience - what I have done before that has caused this -
> Faulty cable
> Faulty connection to the Mojo of either headphone or cable (optical cables keep losing the strong connection with mine)
> Incorrect setting in either control panel or the software preferences within the app or program you are using
> Driver error - uninstall and reinstall the Mojo driver taking extra care to make sure you've done the process of installing the windows drivers in the correct order


 
 hi, thanks for your support. I tried the mojo also with my phone (and with a different cable) getting exactly the same result. I'm sorry but I think that the unit is faulty- I will return it to amazon and get a replacement.
 Best,
 Andrea


----------



## rkt31

i was using mojo for some time. now today i tried my hugo after about 4 months or so. while mojo is extremely good but hugo is in another league imho. hugo has more dynamism and openness and somehow to me it sounded more effortless  and enjoyable. having said that i would always prefer mojo for my portable use.hugo will be my desktop dac. so my hugo is not going anywhere in future except only when i will be able to afford dave.


----------



## tretneo

cyclops214 said:


> I am not having any issues with the one I bought it is working great.


 
  
 So with my iPod Touch (6th gen) + L19 + Mojo setup it seems like after I charge the iPod and reconnect the L19 cable things get wonky and stop working. Connecting the official cck adapter and USB cable to the Mojo seems to get things back in good shape. Can you confirm none of the same behavior with the Zees Music cable?


----------



## tretneo

Having a really tough time deciding whether to return the AK300 I picked up a couple of weeks back in favor of an iPod Touch + Mojo stack or not. The AK300 sounds great, drives my Ether Flows well and is a convenient and comfortable little device but I find the inability to use streaming services (mainly tidal) pretty disappointing. It seems there is talk of an official AK Tidal app but there are no clear and official expectations on availability.
  
 It would be a lot easier to keep the AK if the Mojo wasn't so damn good as a portable solution.


----------



## GreenBow

tretneo said:


> Having a really tough time deciding whether to return the AK300 I picked up a couple of weeks back in favor of an iPod Touch + Mojo stack or not. The AK300 sounds great, drives my Ether Flows well and is a convenient and comfortable little device but I find the inability to use streaming services (mainly tidal) pretty disappointing. It seems there is talk of an official AK Tidal app but there are no clear and official expectations on availability.
> 
> It would be a lot easier to keep the AK if the Mojo wasn't so damn good as a portable solution.


 
  
 You just made me think.
  
 John Franks recently said the SD-card module will be more than a simple screen and reader. Maybe he meant streamer too.
  
 Here's to hoping there will be two versions. One being a cheaper version without streaming or other fancy stuff. Yay!


----------



## tretneo

greenbow said:


> You just made me think.
> 
> John Franks recently said the SD-card module will be more than a simple screen and reader. Maybe he meant streamer too.
> 
> Here's to hoping there will be two versions. One being a cheaper version without streaming or other fancy stuff. Yay!


 
  
 Yeah, agreed. Such a module could really disrupt the dedicated high end DAP market.


----------



## AxelCloris

greenbow said:


> You just made me think.
> 
> John Franks recently said the SD-card module will be more than a simple screen and reader. Maybe he meant streamer too.
> 
> Here's to hoping there will be two versions. One being a cheaper version without streaming or other fancy stuff. Yay!


 
  
 I see a potential issue to it being a streamer in that the Mojo is susceptible to EMI from an active wireless connection. I put my phone into airplane mode when I'm using the Mojo on the go.
  
 The SD module doesn't need to be fancy: One or two SD card slots, a basic display with an easy to use UI, a small number of physical buttons for control and an extended battery. The adapter itself will need a power source and I don't think the Mojo can feed much power out to an accessory. Maybe there's a way that the battery in the module could also be used to extend the battery life of the Mojo when connected to a mobile source.


----------



## GreenBow

tretneo said:


> Yeah, agreed. Such a module could really disrupt the dedicated high end DAP market.


 
  
 I will never understand the high-end DAP market so I think it needs upsetting. To me there is a point where price just says no more, I will do without. I would never spend like £1000 on a DAP.
  
 To explain what I mean, on the go - walking about, or on public transport, I was happy with an iPod Shuffle. When I want quality, it's at home. That is my compromise, because high value objects in public is asking for trouble. Secondly I think the price performance of high end DAPs does not measure up, though I might be wrong. However it seemed DAP manufacturers were price gouging because they cornered the market. It seems the Mojo has proved that though by sweeping the board.
  
 The funny thing is, that I was really happy having just a cheap Shuffle chattering in my ears. It was more about the tunes than audio fidelity. Just getting Dido - Life for Rent, when I walk to the supermarket was fine. It doesn't need to knock my socks off with details and presence. It just needs to play in tune, and be able to pick out the vocals.
  
 (By the way I do not use the Shuffle anymore. ITunes finally destroyed me. Basically I had an MP3 copy of Life for rent on my Shuffle. There was no way I could copy over and replace an ALAC version of Life for Rent. Not without copying my entire library, which was too big for the Shuffle. I just gave up fighting in the end. I was looking at the Sony A15 MP3 player. I still might get an A15 for the Mojo at home, and to use alone outside. Then I might be better off with a phone as file transport.)
  
 I know everyone is different and I do not judge or criticise anyone who bought an e.g an A&K. Absolutely each to their own.


----------



## Mojo ideas

pink freud said:


> Hi there! I'm currently on green (used to have it on yellow-red) and I hear almost nothing...
> Best,
> Andrea
> [/quote I still can't tell if your just still now on the lowest part of the volume range try going up higher but taking great care not to blast your ears though


----------



## Mojo ideas

canali said:


> thanks, *inthere*....so given what you've told us, and presuming you also like music,
> when you go and buy flac or a cd of any particular artist, _what things do you look for_?
> do you look anything up in that DR link? ..http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=&album=
> or other? i know steve hoffman has a devoted thread on this area
> ...


 I'm sorry if you've been thinking we are ignoring your request to join in this debate I for one am reluctant because I know the issue will take some excercising and I really don't think I can dedicate the time presently as I'm currently working several projects. The issues are big and I feel unqualified to comment for the most part.However I do feel though that we of all companies have been doing our utmost to extract such really good performances from lower rate formats such that it doesn't matter any longer that so much of the available higher rate format music is not as good as it should be.so for the time being I must bow out on this particular discussion


----------



## GreenBow

axelcloris said:


> I see a potential issue to it being a streamer in that the Mojo is susceptible to EMI from an active wireless connection. I put my phone into airplane mode when I'm using the Mojo on the go.
> 
> The SD module doesn't need to be fancy: One or two SD card slots, a basic display with an easy to use UI, a small number of physical buttons for control and an extended battery. The adapter itself will need a power source and I don't think the Mojo can feed much power out to an accessory. Maybe there's a way that the battery in the module could also be used to extend the battery life of the Mojo when connected to a mobile source.


 
  
 It would be very good if the SD-card reader, had more power lifetime than mojo. Like you say, then having potential to transfer some to the Mojo, to extend playing time.
  
 I like the idea that J Franks confirmed, that there will be a new case to encompass Mojo and card reader. I.E. making it all secure.


----------



## cyclops214

tretneo said:


> So with my iPod Touch (6th gen) + L19 + Mojo setup it seems like after I charge the iPod and reconnect the L19 cable things get wonky and stop working. Connecting the official cck adapter and USB cable to the Mojo seems to get things back in good shape. Can you confirm none of the same behavior with the Zees Music cable?


 
 Did you seriously not read what I wrote in my post it answers your question right there HELLO.


----------



## masterpfa

greenbow said:


> I don't see why the Mojo should be recommended to be paired with bright sounding heaphones. I think any neutral or flatter headphones would be the better option.
> 
> I have the Grado SR225e and I wish they had a bit more body, or a bit less top end. The 225e is not even the brightest Grado.
> 
> However What Hi-Fi do pair the Mojo along with the Grado 325e. (The 325 series used to be the brightest of all the Grado headphones.) However the new 325e is not bright in the same way. The e-series is much more tamed overall. I think What Hi-Fi make this pairing because it's the best headphone around for its price. ...I really want to hear it with the Mojo though. My 225e are actually 225i with e-drivers. (Long story but series change over production story.) It means in my case though, that I need to use a Grado Mini-Adapter. Therefor I am loosing some of the sound quality across the connections and extra cabling.


 
 I do enjoy the pairing of Mojo and SR325e. I had initially intended to get the Audeze EL8 Open Back but could not hear a significant enough of a difference to warrant buying the so Grado's it was.
  
 I would not condsider the Grado's bright whatsoever but then again I have not hear the rest of the Grado range.
  

 These were my first Open Back Headphones and have served me quite well, well until some bright spark had the idea of offering me the HD800 to listen too


----------



## tretneo

cyclops214 said:


> Did you seriously not read what I wrote in my post it answers your question right there HELLO.




I did read it and in response to your snark I was pretty sure the L19 cable had no issues for several days until I noticed these specific quirks. I figured you may not have validated these specific use cases yet and wanted to confirm before plopping another 50 bucks down for potentially the same result.


----------



## GreenBow

masterpfa said:


> I do enjoy the pairing of Mojo and SR325e. I had initially intended to get the Audeze EL8 Open Back but could not hear a significant enough of a difference to warrant buying the so Grado's it was.
> 
> I would not condsider the Grado's bright whatsoever but then again I have not hear the rest of the Grado range.
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I mean, What Hi-Fi say the 325e is not bright or hard edged. They made this comment I think when auditioning the 325e with a piece of music. The review is online. (I am eager to hear them with the Mojo.)


----------



## NaiveSound

Got a chance to listen to idsd micro. Mojo winds hands down (he 400i, se846)


----------



## headfry

I think the 325e (and likely most Grados) sounds great through the Mojo - there is a slight treble etch and nice
full-bodied sound that I think
combines really nicely with the naturally detailed, refined, very coherent Mojo sound. That said, my GS1000i's are even 
better through Mojo -more refined, more natural (and bigger/ life-size) sound stage, but are too costly, fragile and cumbersome to use outside of my home/ on the go.i

I do listen at low to moderate volumes - (and sometimes use Captune to gently tweak the SR325e highs down a bit) - however lately I'm listening to my Tidal streams un-eq'd most of the time.

IMHO the 325e sound very, very nice through Mojo - I often forget that I'm not listening to my GS1000i's


I enthusiastically recommend 325e with Mojo, especially with pop, rock and jazz ( try some really good Buddy Rich tracks, Joe Satriani, David Bowie The Next Day and Bright Star, or any of your favorite tracks!).

What I love about the Mojo, what strikes me is how the entire performance... the whole soundstage if
you will - is so exactly and expertly/masterfully reproduced with fantastic naturalness ....Mojo is an expert magician who becomes the original performance - (and vanishes in the process)!

For myself, Mojo deserves all the accolades and I also think is very nice aesthetically!
Amazing sq and incredible, portable form factor that can be driven by my iPod Touch as well as
anything else - again, great sound.... a miracle of engineering!


----------



## cyclops214

tretneo said:


> I did read it and in response to your snark I was pretty sure the L19 cable had no issues for several days until I noticed these specific quirks. I figured you may not have validated these specific use cases yet and wanted to confirm before plopping another 50 bucks down for potentially the same result.


 
 I apologize my doctor put me on Pain killers andMuscle relaxers for the next two weeks taking the meds has put me in a foul mood I have had the cable less than a week and haven't encountered anything yet.


----------



## tretneo

cyclops214 said:


> I apologize my doctor put me on Pain killers andMuscle relaxers for the next two weeks taking the meds has put me in a foul mood I have had the cable less than a week and haven't encountered anything yet.


 
  
 All good, I have lower back issues and have been on similar treatment so I know how it is. Cool deal, I'd imagine if you haven't encountered any issues w/ a week of use it must be pretty stable. Thanks again!


----------



## canali

well i ordered the mojo extender from Matt and the crew of Audio Sanctuary...once it arrives i'll then source out a nice, small
pocket camera pouch to load both it and my ipod touch 6.... and then i'll be off and running.
case ideas here: https://www.google.ca/search?q=pocket+camera+carrying+case&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjinfbl8vTOAhUK1mMKHXQuBaUQ_AUICCgB

i'm trying to lose more weight (again  ) so haven't been listening much with the mojo, at home. this is why i love the dragonfly red for it's lightweight and portable form factor: I use it all the time while walking about
getting my 10,000 daily steps in...so hopefully the extender does the trick and i can then christen the mojo as also being truly
portable.  MOJO  MOFO (more fitness ongoing....;P )


----------



## gikigill

Does Chord include a USB-C cable to connect a Note 7 or HTC 10 to the Mojo? 

Can't find a cable that does that successfully.


----------



## Takeanidea

canali said:


> well i ordered the mojo extender from Matt and the crew of Audio Sanctuary...once it arrives i'll then source out a nice, small
> pocket camera pouch to load both it and my ipod touch 6.... and then i'll be off and running.
> case ideas here: https://www.google.ca/search?q=pocket+camera+carrying+case&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjinfbl8vTOAhUK1mMKHXQuBaUQ_AUICCgB
> 
> ...


 

 Hiya ,
 congrats on your fitness schedule. I'm keen to see the results of your camera case. I found the Mojo buttons will change the volume with the slightest of pressure and the optical connection with the slightest movement cuts the sound off so I have all but given up for taking it running. I started walking as you did but built up my fitness


----------



## Light - Man

canali said:


> *i'm trying to lose more weight (again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 A bit like this?..................................................or perhaps more like this?


----------



## audionewbi

I just hope the adapter is large enough to fit the walkman otg cable.


----------



## MitchMurrayInc

Hi

 What is the better option of connecting Fiio X5 II to Mojo?
 Coaxial or Optical?

 Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

mitchmurrayinc said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> What is the better option of connecting Fiio X5 II to Mojo?
> ...




The FiiO X5ii does not have optical output. Your only option is coaxial.


----------



## MitchMurrayInc

x relic x said:


> The FiiO X5ii does not have optical output. Your only option is coaxial.


 


 Thanks.

 Any specific cable you might recommend?


----------



## x RELIC x

mitchmurrayinc said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Any specific cable you might recommend?




As you may have already figured out, you need a coaxial cable that will work with FiiO's unorthodox use of a shared line-out/coaxial port. Some can be found at places like Moon Audio, but the best price you'll find is from Dyson Audio:

https://www.dysonaudio.com/collections/digital-cables/products/new-handmade-dyson-audio-fiio-dap-dac-hp-amp-75-ohm-digital-jumper-trrs-ts-3-5mm

I use it and have no issues.


----------



## Soundizer

To "Mojo Ideas",

*IDEA 1 - MOJO MUSIC PLAYER:*
This maybe extreme, but would like one day to see a Mojo Music Player - meaning a (Chord Mojo) + (Digital Music Player) all as one integrated device. 

*IDEA 2 - MOJO MUSIC PLAYER OPTIONAL MODULE:*
Mojo Music player option that connects to the Mojo. Maybe the same size and shape as the new Module. 
If this Hyperthetical option is the same price as the Mojo, I would buy it. No more trying to attach it to a Mobile Phone or Music Player with awkward cables and rubber bands - which also ruins the look of the Pebble Concept Shaped Mojo.


----------



## MitchMurrayInc

x relic x said:


> As you may have already figured out, you need a coaxial cable that will work with FiiO's unorthodox use of a shared line-out/coaxial port. Some can be found at places like Moon Audio, but the best price you'll find is from Dyson Audio:
> 
> https://www.dysonaudio.com/collections/digital-cables/products/new-handmade-dyson-audio-fiio-dap-dac-hp-amp-75-ohm-digital-jumper-trrs-ts-3-5mm
> 
> I use it and have no issues.


 
  


x relic x said:


> As you may have already figured out, you need a coaxial cable that will work with FiiO's unorthodox use of a shared line-out/coaxial port. Some can be found at places like Moon Audio, but the best price you'll find is from Dyson Audio:
> 
> https://www.dysonaudio.com/collections/digital-cables/products/new-handmade-dyson-audio-fiio-dap-dac-hp-amp-75-ohm-digital-jumper-trrs-ts-3-5mm
> 
> I use it and have no issues.


 
 Relic,
  
 Do you use any stacking solution or case for X5 II + Mojo?

 Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

mitchmurrayinc said:


> Relic,
> 
> Do you use any stacking solution or case for X5 II + Mojo?
> 
> ...




3M Dual Lock, low profile.


----------



## Pink Freud

mojo ideas said:


> pink freud said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there! I'm currently on green (used to have it on yellow-red) and I hear almost nothing...
> ...


 
 That was it!!! By mistake I went to the first scale of volume (I thought that there was only one but going up with the volume I arrived to the second)...sorry for the fuss I raised, and thanks for support!
 Best,
 Andrea


----------



## harpo1

x relic x said:


> As you may have already figured out, you need a coaxial cable that will work with FiiO's unorthodox use of a shared line-out/coaxial port. Some can be found at places like Moon Audio, but the best price you'll find is from Dyson Audio:
> 
> https://www.dysonaudio.com/collections/digital-cables/products/new-handmade-dyson-audio-fiio-dap-dac-hp-amp-75-ohm-digital-jumper-trrs-ts-3-5mm
> 
> I use it and have no issues.


 
 Do not order from Dyson anymore.  There are a couple of us who ordered cables from him and we haven't received them.  We've contacted him several times with no response.  He lied to me last week about another members order being shipped which is BS.  I defended him several times over the last couple months but no more.


----------



## x RELIC x

harpo1 said:


> Do not order from Dyson anymore.  There are a couple of us who ordered cables from him and we haven't received them.  We've contacted him several times with no response.  He lied to me last week about another members order being shipped which is BS.  I defended him several times over the last couple months but no more.




No, I just ordered the one cable long ago. I thought he was back in the saddle... Then my apologies if I lead anyone to a bad sale.


----------



## Mojo ideas

pink freud said:


> That was it!!! By mistake I went to the first scale of volume (I thought that there was only one but going up with the volume I arrived to the second)...sorry for the fuss I raised, and thanks for support!
> Best,
> Andrea


 That's great news. It has happened a few times before with some other customers and we've even a few returns with no faults found. So all is well Happy listening!


----------



## emrelights1973

soundizer said:


> To "Mojo Ideas",
> 
> *IDEA 1 - MOJO MUSIC PLAYER:*
> This maybe extreme, but would like one day to see a Mojo Music Player - meaning a (Chord Mojo) + (Digital Music Player) all as one integrated device.
> ...




A dap module would be fantastic actually i been waiting for it after seening the photos at the of the lauch with module prototypes, but unless they hire me it will be 2025 for the dap its a growing market with expensive price tags and chord already did the difficult part perfectly, but looking at the product range they focus on dacs and dac/amps, no streamer at all


----------



## Mojo ideas

emrelights1973 said:


> A dap module would be fantastic actually i been waiting for it after seening the photos at the of the lauch with module prototypes, but unless they hire me it will be 2025 for the dap its a growing market with expensive price tags and chord already did the difficult part perfectly, but looking at the product range they focus on dacs and dac/amps, no streamer at all


 I can't tell you precisely what we are working on but when we showed the guys at Rune they said Wow and John Darko pretty much said the same! And for the technology driven guys the design uses a ten layer board. So it's an interesting little project.


----------



## maxh22

mojo ideas said:


> I can't tell you precisely what we are working on but when we showed the guys at Rune they said Wow and John Darko pretty much said the same! And for the technology driven guys the design uses a ten layer board. So it's an interesting little project.




You wanna get me excited? Because thats how you get me excited


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> emrelights1973 said:
> 
> 
> > A dap module would be fantastic actually i been waiting for it after seening the photos at the of the lauch with module prototypes, but unless they hire me it will be 2025 for the dap its a growing market with expensive price tags and chord already did the difficult part perfectly, but looking at the product range they focus on dacs and dac/amps, no streamer at all
> ...


 

  
 John, I'm sorry, but, as any Spinal Tap fan knows, it just isn't going to cut the mustard unless the layer-count goes up to _*Eleven *_




_*:*_


----------



## GreenBow

maxh22 said:


> You wanna get me excited? Because thats how you get me excited


 

 Hahaha, lots of excited peeps now.
  
 (Happy Mojoing.)


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> I'll see what I can do
> 
> 
> John, I'm sorry, but, as any Spinal Tap fan knows, it just isn't going to cut the mustard unless the layer-count goes up to _*Eleven*_  _*:*_


----------



## emrelights1973

emrelights1973 said:


> A dap module would be fantastic actually i been waiting for it after seening the photos at the of the lauch with module prototypes, but unless they hire me it will be 2025 for the dap its a growing market with expensive price tags and chord already did the difficult part perfectly, but looking at the product range they focus on dacs and dac/amps, no streamer at all



It is natural extension so go for it, please make it with 2 sd card slot and streaming capabilities, you got the rest with mojo, there is a definitely market for a mojo/hugo/dave segmented DAP line from chord, you got the tech, brand , all!


----------



## headfry

...I'd just like to confirm that for those looking for an excellent pairing in a portable form factor,
 the Grado SR325e and Chord Mojo....is an absolutely superb pairing.....assuming you like
 the sound sig of the 325e.
  
 I've been using the 325Ee's on and off for a few weeks...along with my GS1000i.
  
 The 325e's warm sound, nice bass amount/defiinition and soundstage are I think
 the Grado's good enough to really benefit from the amazing sq of the Mojo at a reasonable price...
 the Mojo's main failing according to some is the less than most amount of body/weight to the sound,
 but the weighty sound sig of the 325e's fixes that! Plus, the 325e's detail and good coherence allow the Mojo-ness
 to really come through.
  
 Nothing is perfect but this pairing is so good I don't care if there's better out there...I'm done!
  
 ...Addictive. If there's one adjective I'd use for the sound of my Mojo...it's revelatory.
  
 ....and game-changing for me.


----------



## GreenBow

@headfry yeah, I think I might end up selling my 225e. Then buying the 325e. My 225e are good headphones, however they need the Grado mini-adapter. I worry how much body of sound I lose across that.
  
 I need to sell my 225e to someone who wants headphones with the 6mm jack.
  
 I am very keen to hear the 325e (run-in store demo pair) on the Mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

maxh22 said:


> You wanna get me excited? Because thats how you get me excited


I'm really glad to know that this is the way to get you excited as I'm pretty excited about it too!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

chordelectronics said:


> ​ ​  ​ *** Mojo Cable Pack Announcement ***​  ​
> It’s another exciting time at The Pump House because, at long last (as of next week), we will begin shipping our new starter cable pack to our distributors around the world.
> 
> From your comments here on Head-Fi we know that some of you have found it a little difficult to find some of the more exotic cables to get your Mojo up and running, so we’ve created a comprehensive package to accommodate most devices. This package even includes our first module; the USB adapter block, which makes connecting Mojo with an OTG cable or ‘Lightning to USB Camera Adapter’ easier than ever before.
> ...


 

 This is wonderful news for Mojo fans and I've placed my order from the UK for it.  The excellent products, sterling customer service and generous sharing of information on a public forum is the recipe for brand loyalty.  I've long since been won.  
 Rare is a company of such quality that interacts with its public.  It is likely that through its interaction, it has understood our needs and what we want.  The Mojo not only provides me with digital music with sound quality, depth, and definition that I did not know possible, but in a tiny package, with wonderful, user friendly controls.  My wife and I both know "our" colors (our volume) and how easy and user-friendly, the Mojo is.  It is little wonder that this tiny marvel has produced thousands of pages of discussion.  
  
 Thank you, Chord!


----------



## Soundizer

Awesome package which future proofs Mojo Connectivity.


----------



## masterpfa

mojo ideas said:


> I can't tell you precisely what we are working on but when we showed the guys at Rune they said Wow and John Darko pretty much said the same! And for the technology driven guys the design uses a ten layer board. So it's an interesting little project.


 
  
 You tease you!!!


----------



## yoyorast10

peter hyatt said:


> This is wonderful news for Mojo fans and I've placed my order from the UK for it.  The excellent products, sterling customer service and generous sharing of information on a public forum is the recipe for brand loyalty.  I've long since been won.
> Rare is a company of such quality that interacts with its public.  It is likely that through its interaction, it has understood our needs and what we want.  The Mojo not only provides me with digital music with sound quality, depth, and definition that I did not know possible, but in a tiny package, with wonderful, user friendly controls.  My wife and I both know "our" colors (our volume) and how easy and user-friendly, the Mojo is.  It is little wonder that this tiny marvel has produced thousands of pages of discussion.
> 
> Thank you, Chord!


 
  
 Where did you order it? When is it coming on amazon uk?


----------



## RPB65

yoyorast10 said:


> Where did you order it? When is it coming on amazon uk?



You can get it from audiosanctuary.co.uk


----------



## kejar31

Picked up a Mojo this week... Not going to lie... This little DAC sounds amazing! Originally I purchased the unit to use at work but now it has also replaced my Bifrost 4490 in my home rig..


----------



## Zojokkeli

kejar31 said:


> Picked up a Mojo this week... Not going to lie... This little DAC sounds amazing! Originally I purchased the unit to use at work but now it has also replaced my Bifrost 4490 in my home rig..




Nice! Mojo is replacing my Bifrost Uber for headphone use.


----------



## GreenBow

Haha folks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sony think they must have Chord licked. They are releasing an eye-watering almost £3000 high-res music player. The NW-WM1Z. http://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/walkman/nw-wm1z
  
http://www.express.co.uk/life-style/science-technology/707275/Sony-Walkman-WM1Z-High-Resolution-Audio-Player-IFA


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

greenbow said:


> Haha folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You clearly haven't looked too much further up Chord's product line - there's plenty of eye-watering up there . Mojo is an exception rather than a rule (so far) for Chord. And to be fair to Sony, the NW-WM1A will be priced more appropriately around $1200. Who knows what a Mojo DAP would go for...Mojo+Chord Dap might well be in that territory, and be less portable.


----------



## GreenBow

goodenoughgear said:


> You clearly haven't looked too much further up Chord's product line - there's plenty of eye-watering up there . Mojo is an exception rather than a rule (so far) for Chord. And to be fair to Sony, the NW-WM1A will be priced more appropriately around $1200. Who knows what a Mojo DAP would go for...Mojo+Chord Dap might well be in that territory, and be less portable.


 

 I don't think of the Mojo as an exception to the rule. Many of their DACs win awards in their category. The Hugo TT has startling reviews.
  
 I think it's more the case you were looking for a loophole in what I said. Whereas the Mojo SD-card module or phone as transport, are very likely to outperform the Sony. For a fraction of the cost. Why you think you can buy Sony £2800 player for less than half I have no idea.


----------



## Ra97oR

I wouldn't just disregard the Sony player before it is even out. It's pretty arrogant to just think nothing will ever beat the Mojo without even giving them a chance. 

Keep an open mind.


----------



## GreenBow

ra97or said:


> I wouldn't just disregard the Sony player before it is even out. It's pretty arrogant to just think nothing will ever beat the Mojo without even giving them a chance.
> 
> Keep an open mind.


 
 For goodness sake. £3000.


----------



## jmills8

Soon you guys will get this messege "guys get back On The Topic".


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

greenbow said:


> I don't think of the Mojo as an exception to the rule. Many of their DACs win awards in their category. The Hugo TT has startling reviews.
> 
> I think it's more the case you were looking for a loophole in what I said. Whereas the Mojo SD-card module or phone as transport, are very likely to outperform the Sony. For a fraction of the cost. Why you think you can buy Sony £2800 player for less than half I have no idea.


 
 Because this: http://www.sony.com/electronics/walkman/nw-wm1a . You're referring to the nosebleed expensive version. This is the realistic little sibling.


----------



## GreenBow

jmills8 said:


> Soon you guys will get this messege "guys get back On The Topic".


 

 No kidding. All I did was mention the new Mojo+SD-card competition.
  
 Why I bother is anyone's guess.


----------



## AxelCloris

jmills8 said:


> Soon you guys will get this messege "guys get back On The Topic".


 
  
 I was waiting to see if the group could get itself back on topic before saying anything.


----------



## canali

mojo ideas said:


> I can't tell you precisely what we are working on but when we showed the guys at Rune they said Wow and John Darko pretty much said the same! And for the technology driven guys the design uses a ten layer board. So it's an interesting little project.




any rough eta for this and new products John...ie next 6mo or so?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

yoyorast10 said:


> Where did you order it? When is it coming on amazon uk?


 

 a.  Audiosancturary (UK)
  
 b.  I don't know.


----------



## GreenBow

I love how Mojo does detail and clarity without just turning up the treble.


----------



## McCol

Anybody connecting Mojo to new Usb-c connection? I cant find an OTG cable to connect Usb-c to the micro usb.


----------



## Dithyrambes

hmmm I really like how the mojo sounds....its just such a hassle to stack as I'm traveling a lot. Sometimes I end up not listening even on the airplane because its a hassle(i also carry a cello with me so it is tiring). I know its hard but anyone recommend something that sounds as good as the mojo, but in dap form without loosing an arm and a leg?


----------



## tomwoo

x relic x said:


> No, I just ordered the one cable long ago. I thought he was back in the saddle... Then my apologies if I lead anyone to a bad sale.


 

 I asked Dyson Audio about the FiiO-Mojo interconnector cable but haven't heard back from them for almost a week. I just gave up buying from them. Unfortunately the triple as expensive Moon Audio one is the only choice for me now...


----------



## GreenBow

dithyrambes said:


> hmmm I really like how the mojo sounds....its just such a hassle to stack as I'm traveling a lot. Sometimes I end up not listening even on the airplane because its a hassle(i also carry a cello with me so it is tiring). I know its hard but anyone recommend something that sounds as good as the mojo, but in dap form without loosing an arm and a leg?


 
  
 If you can wait, it might be worth waiting for the SD-card reader Mojo module.
  
 I think John Franks was recently teasing Mojo folks suggesting there was excitement about I think a prototype. You'll have to read back a bit. (I am assuming he was referring to a prototype.)


----------



## NaiveSound

greenbow said:


> If you can wait, it might be worth waiting for the SD-card reader Mojo module.
> 
> I think John Franks was recently teasing Mojo folks suggesting there was excitement about I think a prototype. You'll have to read back a bit. (I am assuming he was referring to a prototype.)




I wonder what projected quarter it's going to be released on? Next year mid day through?


----------



## Light - Man

greenbow said:


> *If you can wait*, it might be worth waiting for the SD-card reader Mojo module.
> 
> I think John Franks was recently teasing Mojo folks suggesting there was excitement about I think a prototype. You'll have to read back a bit. (I am assuming he was referring to a prototype.)


 

  
 Sorry guys! *Me can't wait* to go back to work in the morning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...................................................................................


----------



## RPB65

@Mojo ideas 
  
 Having done some 'reflection' over the last few days, about things of an audio nature and of course not forgetting '42', 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I came to the conclusion that my first thoughts about the Mojo module were flawed!
 I sat here adding up what I had spent on the few cables I have, not necessarily needed, but bought them anyway and realised I could have saved myself the last cable for the Mojo to iPhone, bought myself the module pack and still had change for a take-way thereafter! 
 So, in the grand scheme of things it would appear I was rather hasty with my chastisation (is that even a word? lol) of your product.
 I hereby would like to change my opinion to one that more reflects 'credit where credit is due', ergo, it is a good pack after all and for the price is actually good when it includes all those cable.
 However, with that said, I have one caveat to my new opinion, I would still like you to reconsider and sell the module alone for those of us that just want that.


----------



## headwhacker

greenbow said:


> If you can wait, it might be worth waiting for the SD-card reader Mojo module.
> 
> I think John Franks was recently teasing Mojo folks suggesting there was excitement about I think a prototype. You'll have to read back a bit. (I am assuming he was referring to a prototype.)


 
  
 Ultimate portability? Who needs a screen (DAP) if it spends most of the time in your pocket while listening.


----------



## discord76

Can anyone recommend a passive portable speaker to use with the mojo?


----------



## citraian

Sorry if this has been asked before. For the ones using Mojo as a desktop DAC 24/7, does it automatically shut down sometimes even if it's connected to a charger non stop?


----------



## noobandroid

citraian said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. For the ones using Mojo as a desktop DAC 24/7, does it automatically shut down sometimes even if it's connected to a charger non stop?



no it wont


----------



## music4mhell

discord76 said:


> Can anyone recommend a passive portable speaker to use with the mojo?


 
 You are suggesting a Passive Speaker with no Power input to the speker ?
 How can you connect that to Mojo, Mojo is not a Desktop Amp


----------



## discord76

Mojo can be used to power speakers.


----------



## theveterans

> Mojo can be used to power speakers.


 
  
 Active speakers that is. No way a 720 mW can make a loud enough sound for a passive 5" woofer bookshelf speakers for example. Maybe a cheapo 1.5 " driver pocket speaker might work.


----------



## music4mhell

discord76 said:


> Mojo can be used to power speakers.


 
 Yes, that's what i am trying to say,you asked if Mojo can be used for passive speakers.
 No it can't drive passive speakers.
  
 I use Mojo daily with my Genelec Active speakers + Sub.


----------



## TokenGesture

My iPhone 6+ just rejected my mojo as an unsupported accessory. My iPad likes it fine with exact same cables

Not chords fault but this hassle is why I sold my first mojo. I'm travelling more now hence the rebuy but this fiddly hit and miss crapola really annoys me


----------



## headfry

Restarting the iPhone fixes the issue for me, hasn't happened often.


----------



## jmills8

headfry said:


> Restarting the iPhone fixes the issue for me, hasn't happened often.


 Or just get an Android.


----------



## TokenGesture

jmills8 said:


> Or just get an Android.


 
  

 Don't get me started on OTG cables


----------



## citraian

noobandroid said:


> no it wont




mine just did that twice... don't understand why


----------



## baritone

hi all 
  
 Does anybody using the mojo with the HTC M8 ?
  
 thanks all


----------



## miketlse

citraian said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. For the ones using Mojo as a desktop DAC 24/7, does it automatically shut down sometimes even if it's connected to a charger non stop?


 
  
 Not normally.
 The only possibility might be if the mojo overheated during hot weather, and went into thermal protection mode.


----------



## McCol

tokengesture said:


> Tell me about it. No way of connecting to usb-c.
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on OTG cables  :mad:


----------



## GreenBow

headwhacker said:


> Ultimate portability? Who needs a screen (DAP) if it spends most of the time in your pocket while listening.


 

 They are making the SD card reader with a screen.


----------



## music4mhell

greenbow said:


> headwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > Ultimate portability? Who needs a screen (DAP) if it spends most of the time in your pocket while listening.
> ...


 
 When it will come ?
 I am eagerly waiting, i have to listen to my mobile while driving bike 
 With SD card module i can listen on the go also.


----------



## Mojo ideas

rpb65 said:


> @Mojo ideas
> 
> 
> Having done some 'reflection' over the last few days, about things of an audio nature and of course not forgetting '42', :confused_face(1):
> ...


 That's nice to hear thank you.
We hope it will get quite a few more people into our little hobby in a nice relaxed kind of way and once their good and hooked they soon be buying plenty of Hugos, TTs and Daves


----------



## GreenBow

music4mhell said:


> When it will come ?
> I am eagerly waiting, i have to listen to my mobile while driving bike
> With SD card module i can listen on the go also.


 

 No-one knows. A few pages back John Franks told us they were showing it to some people and getting 'wow' reaction. However what they were demo-ing I do not know. It might have been a working prototype. Or it might just have been plans. John did say, they can not tell us too much.
  
 Lots of folks excited about the prospect of what's coming though.
  
 I am stuck as to what to do. I could:
 Wait for the SD-card reader
 Buy a smart phone.
 Buy something like Sony NWZ-A15.
 Buy a tablet
  
 I'd like music on the go , but I don't think I want to carry my Mojo about with an SD-card reader. It would be a too expensive option to lose or have stolen. However I am thinking I surely would. My main reason is to use a file transport for about the home.
  
 Plus I want just a file transport. Not a streamer or any other features like Bluetooth. I want to keep costs down, so I might feel more like to use it on the go. Not break the bank of course too. (Am buying my guitar soon and that will not be cheap.)


----------



## berndguggi

I have a problem connecting my Chord Mojo with the Sony ZX2. I ordered the Sony WMC-NWH10 cable from Japan to connect the digital port of the Sony ZX2 with the usb in of the Mojo. However, it does not work. No sound.
  
 The mojo works flawless with other devices. Is it possible that the cable I got from Japan works only with no-EU Versions of the ZX2 (I have the EU Version)?
  
 Any help would be highly appriciated


----------



## fluidz

If i turn off my Mojo after a listening session but leave it plugged in via usb power overnight, when i next look at it a few hours later there's a blinking white light, when I turn the mojo back on, the blinking light turns Red.. Dead battery.
  
 I have to pull out the usb power wire and plug it back in to get it charging again.  
  
 I have to do this each day, each time i return to my Mojo.
  
 Faulty?


----------



## RPB65

berndguggi said:


> I have a problem connecting my Chord Mojo with the Sony ZX2. I ordered the Sony WMC-NWH10 cable from Japan to connect the digital port of the Sony ZX2 with the usb in of the Mojo. However, it does not work. No sound.
> 
> The mojo works flawless with other devices. Is it possible that the cable I got from Japan works only with no-EU Versions of the ZX2 (I have the EU Version)?
> 
> Any help would be highly appriciated




It's your choice I know but why connect mojo to ZX2? Just asking. I also have both and would not bother doing that. Purely as the ZX2 sounds awesome anyway however if you wanted more power for headphones then I get it.


----------



## tomwoo

mojo ideas said:


> That's nice to hear thank you.
> We hope it will get quite a few more people into our little hobby in a nice relaxed kind of way and once their good and hooked they soon be buying plenty of Hugos, TTs and Daves



I've been reading this thread for two weeks, finally decided to buy a Mojo. (even though I have a X7) Just a naive question: are we expecting 2nd gen mojo this year? Thanks!


----------



## franzdom

I am not an authority but it definitely doesn't get mentioned here if there is.


----------



## headfry

an iPod Touch 64 GB (or 128GB) makes a great and ultraportable transport for me!


----------



## tomwoo

franzdom said:


> I am not an authority but it definitely doesn't get mentioned here if there is.



I agree. But maybe there is a pattern to follow? For example we haven't seen a 2nd generation Hugo. Perhaps Chord tends to release a new product instead of upgrading a existing product like Apple, Samsung, etc.


----------



## GreenBow

headfry said:


> an iPod Touch 64 GB (or 128GB) makes a great and ultraportable transport for me!


 

 Yeah. I just that can not handle iTunes without wanting to commit crime. Plus I would have to re-rip all my music in ALAC. Whereas I have ripped to FLAC for JRiver.


----------



## berndguggi

rpb65 said:


> It's your choice I know but why connect mojo to ZX2? Just asking. I also have both and would not bother doing that. Purely as the ZX2 sounds awesome anyway however if you wanted more power for headphones then I get it.


 
  
 Only for headphones like my Audeze. ZX2 is not strong enough to drive these. For my iem the ZX2 is definitly strong enough and actually I prefer the "standalone" sound of the ZX2 over the Mojo. Have you connected the ZX2 to your Mojo with the cable from Sony? Connection works?


----------



## RPB65

berndguggi said:


> Only for headphones like my Audeze. ZX2 is not strong enough to drive these. For my iem the ZX2 is definitly strong enough and actually I prefer the "standalone" sound of the ZX2 over the Mojo. Have you connected the ZX2 to your Mojo with the cable from Sony? Connection works?


I 
No I don't want to do that. Contact or search Whitiger on here. He has done it and I know he has posted about different cables as well.


----------



## Starcruncher

greenbow said:


> Yeah. I just that can not handle iTunes without wanting to commit crime. Plus I would have to re-rip all my music in ALAC. Whereas I have ripped to FLAC for JRiver.




No need to suffer with iTunes. Just pay $10 for Onkyo HF Player. FLAC and everyting else is sent to Mojo bit perfectly


----------



## JazzVinyl

When your going out to Mojo digitally, does the players' EQ still work?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

jazzvinyl said:


> When your going out to Mojo digitally, does the players' EQ still work?


 
 Yes


----------



## GreenBow

starcruncher said:


> No need to suffer with iTunes. Just pay $10 for Onkyo HF Player. FLAC and everyting else is sent to Mojo bit perfectly


 
  
 Many thanks. I was asking about USB Audio Play a while ago about if I worked in bit perfect. I know where I am going now if I choose smart-phone file transport.
  
 (I am slowly going through my CDs with EAC and ripping to FLAC. Gradually replacing all rips done with Media Go, which I was using some time ago. Now Using JRiver as player.)


----------



## discord76

Can anyone recommend battery powered portable speakers for use with Mojo?


----------



## betula

discord76 said:


> Can anyone recommend battery powered portable speakers for use with Mojo?


 
 With all respect, what is the point of that? No battery powered portable speakers can reach 10% of what Mojo is capable of. Why use Mojo with a portable battery speaker? A smartphone does that job.


----------



## 2bxfile

Greetings:  Just throwing this out there for any opinions I can garner.  If the following is not inline with this thread please direct me.
  
 I've been wanting to add an external DAC to my modest 2 channel home listening system comprised of an integrated ( that has already an onboard DAC that I'll bypass) and two passive speakers; plus I'll add a laptop full of my Flac and Wav files.  In the last month I've been looking with interest at the MOJO to fill this spot.  I've gone through a lot of this thread and have discovered that some have tried this with success even though the MOJO is promoted as a mobile device.  I have also found through this site the wonderful products that Schiit produces; one in particular I've been looking at is the Bifrost Multibit DAC with 2nd Gen USB.
  
 So, here is my question which I know will be subjective but I ask because I do not have access to hearing either of these units before I purchase:  If I am willing to put up with a few small inconveniences or peculiarities incorporating the MOJO into my home system, will I end up with a better sonic outcome than if I were to buy the Bifrost Multibit DAC?  Also, are there some questions I should be asking myself that I might not have considered when deciding between the two.  These two seem to be in my price range.
  
 I've tried to search for reviews of the two but have not found any sites looking at the two together with the Bifrost upgraded Multibit.  I know that my ears will not be yours but I do hold highly the opinions of you gents on this site and relish your opinions in this regard.
  
 Thanks,


----------



## maxh22

Mojo will leave a smaller footprint than the bitfrost and can be plugged in and charging all the time since it won't degrade the battery. I have personally used Mojo in a two channel B&W 802D system and the sound is convincing and highly engaging! 

Mojos sound stage sounds slightly upfront depending on the recording but at the same time it is highly precise and musical. Objectively, Mojo measures much better and has more processing power under it's hood.


----------



## tjw321

fluidz said:


> If i turn off my Mojo after a listening session but leave it plugged in via usb power overnight, when i next look at it a few hours later there's a blinking white light, when I turn the mojo back on, the blinking light turns Red.. Dead battery.
> 
> I have to pull out the usb power wire and plug it back in to get it charging again.
> 
> ...


 
 Blinking white light means that the charger isn't supplying enough current to charge the Mojo. My guess would be that your charger is trying to be clever and thinks that the Mojo doesn't need much current at some point whilst it's plugged in and reduces it's own power consumption, but then doesn't reset itself when the Mojo wants more current. Well, not until you unplug it. It'll probably work better with a dumber charger (or a cleverer one, I guess).


----------



## SearchOfSub

2bxfile said:


> Greetings:  Just throwing this out there for any opinions I can garner.  If the following is not inline with this thread please direct me.
> 
> I've been wanting to add an external DAC to my modest 2 channel home listening system comprised of an integrated ( that has already an onboard DAC that I'll bypass) and two passive speakers; plus I'll add a laptop full of my Flac and Wav files.  In the last month I've been looking with interest at the MOJO to fill this spot.  I've gone through a lot of this thread and have discovered that some have tried this with success even though the MOJO is promoted as a mobile device.  I have also found through this site the wonderful products that Schiit produces; one in particular I've been looking at is the Bifrost Multibit DAC with 2nd Gen USB.
> 
> ...




Yes, it is perfectly suitable for home listening since it has digital optical/SPIDF inputs. I'd pass on schitt gear from my past sound experiences with them.

Are you running a reciever?


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> No-one knows. A few pages back John Franks told us they were showing it to some people and getting 'wow' reaction. However what they were demo-ing I do not know. It might have been a working prototype. Or it might just have been plans. John did say, they can not tell us too much.
> 
> Lots of folks excited about the prospect of what's coming though.
> 
> ...


 
 If you buy the Davina, you will be able to digitally record yourself playing.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

discord76 said:


> Can anyone recommend battery powered portable speakers for use with Mojo?


 

 For music while working out, I have been using this Bose speaker with connection to Mojo.  
  
 After IEM or headphones, I wish for better.


----------



## 2bxfile

searchofsub said:


> Yes, it is perfectly suitable for home listening since it has digital optical/SPIDF inputs. I'd pass on schitt gear from my past sound experiences with them.
> 
> Are you running a reciever?


 
 Thanks Guys:
  
 I'm using an integrated amplifier with an onboard DAC and passive speakers.  I know that the MOJO is also an AMP.  I don't know if the MOJO's amp bypasses my integrated's amp or visa versa.


----------



## discord76

betula said:


> With all respect, what is the point of that? No battery powered portable speakers can reach 10% of what Mojo is capable of. Why use Mojo with a portable battery speaker? A smartphone does that job.


 
  
 The mojo will sound better than a smartphone.


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> Thanks Guys:
> 
> I'm using an integrated amplifier with an onboard DAC and passive speakers.  I know that the MOJO is also an AMP.  I don't know if the MOJO's amp bypasses my integrated's amp or visa versa.




Mojo doesn't have a separate amp, just a variable line out. So hooked up to your system your will only be hearing the dac


----------



## betula

Can anyone explain the followings?

 I have realized, I hear a high pitch buzzing noise (around 3kHz) with Mojo, which I never heard before. The noise is relatively quiet, but when there is no music on, it is clearly audible. The noise is repetitive, lasts for about 2 seconds with 9-10 seconds of silent brake in between.
  
  I have checked my chargers, and realized, this new noise is present only if I use the wall charger of the new Moto G 4G (not the turbo one). This new charger is 50/60Hz 0.2A, output 5.0V=550mA. The old charger I used with Mojo, where I do not hear the buzz is 50/60Hz 0.15A, 5.0V=1A.

  I do not know much about these numbers, and I do not even care much, as I can charge Mojo with a non-buzzing charger.
 I am just very curious, what the reason can be for this buzzing noise.
 Any guess from someone who knows more than me?


----------



## 2bxfile

If I choose the MOJO and have it connected to my pc via USB and then out into my integrated, can I use one MOJO line out (3.5 to RCA) for my integrated and the other line out (3.5 to RCA) into my CD player when I want to spin a disc?  This might be a juvenile question, so if you can set me straight.  Thanks


----------



## betula

discord76 said:


> The mojo will sound better than a smartphone.


 

 Mojo will not sound significantly better with cheap headphones/speakers. Therefore it makes no sense to use Mojo with cheap headphones/speakers.
 Mojo was made to bring out the best of the best.
 It is wasting money to expect Mojo making cheap gear sound good (although, it improves cheap gear too).
 All equipment have a limit, how they can sound.
  Let's say portable battery speakers sound 8 out of ten when not using Mojo. And they sound 10 out of ten when using Mojo.
 But with portable battery speakers you use 10% of the full potential of Mojo. A smartphone will also give you 9.8 out of 10 experience with portable battery speakers.
 It is like driving a Ferrari in a town, within town speed limits.
  A Ferrari is made for tracks. Mojo is made for high quality headphones, and maybe for some speakers as well in certain setups.
  You won't understand what a Ferrari is about until you take it to a race track. You won't understand Mojo, if you use it with portable battery speakers.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> If you buy the Davina, you will be able to digitally record yourself playing.


 

 I don't know what you mean.
  
 However I was thinking about the Chord ADC which Rob is working on. It won't be ready soon I think. (Unless it's already developed but I didn't know.) I am looking at Cubase Pro, or  version of Pro-Tools also. Expensive time ahead. I will however be picking up an ADC. I am by the way looking at electro-acoustic guitars.
  
 Playback will be through Mojo. It should be really good for that job. (I read somewhere that something like 75% of home studios run the Chord Hugo as the monitoring DAC.)


----------



## miketlse

betula said:


> Can anyone explain the followings?
> 
> I have realized, I hear a high pitch buzzing noise (around 3kHz) with Mojo, which I never heard before. The noise is relatively quiet, but when there is no music on, it is clearly audible. The noise is repetitive, lasts for about 2 seconds with 9-10 seconds of silent brake in between.
> 
> ...


 
 Please read post #3.
 The section *Battery and charging*, then the subsection *charging noise*:
  
 Your new charger is hopelessly underpowered for Mojo.
 The short buzz is mojo checking if your charger can supply the 1A minimum, but once mojo realises that the charger is underpowered, charging is stopped for about ten seconds (this is the quiet spell that you can hear). Mojo then checks the charger again, comes to the same conclusion, and suspends charging again. This buzz, quiet, buzz, quiet cycle will continue ad infinitum, until either the mojo battery is flat, or you change to a correctly sized charger.
  
 It looks like your old charger was ok, and could supply the required 1A+.


----------



## discord76

Im





betula said:


> Mojo will not sound significantly better with cheap headphones/speakers. Therefore it makes no sense to use Mojo with cheap headphones/speakers.
> 
> Mojo was made to bring out the best of the best.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure where you get this 10% etc from. The mojo will still give a sound improvement - better dynamics, punch and detail. It will be noticeable even though you won't hear all the mojo can do.

I sometimes use my mojo into my Pure Jongo T2 and I notice a difference.


----------



## betula

miketlse said:


> Please read post #3.
> The section *Battery and charging*, then the subsection *charging noise*:
> 
> Your new charger is hopelessly underpowered for Mojo.
> ...


 

 Thanks, I have a couple of chargers that can provide the sufficient 1A+. (And I know, Mojo needs that.)
 I was just quite surprised at the end of 2016 a brand new phone charger can be not enough for a device like Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I don't know what you mean.
> 
> However I was thinking about the Chord ADC which Rob is working on. It won't be ready soon I think. (Unless it's already developed but I didn't know.) I am looking at Cubase Pro, or  version of Pro-Tools also. Expensive time ahead. I will however be picking up an ADC. I am by the way looking at electro-acoustic guitars.
> 
> Playback will be through Mojo. It should be really good for that job. (I read somewhere that something like 75% of home studios run the Chord Hugo as the monitoring DAC.)


 
 The chord ADC is code named the Davina project. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I agree that your Mojo should do a good job with the playback.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Mojo will max out what the lower budget speakers are capable of. No need to worry about upgrading dac/amp with your current speakers if it's under $1,000.00 range. If it still don't sound satisfied with output, you know what to change. The speakers. 

Mojo still brings out the best in my $20.00 Logitech speakers for my desktop


----------



## betula

discord76 said:


> Im
> I'm not sure where you get this 10% etc from. The mojo will still give a sound improvement - better dynamics, punch and detail. It will be noticeable even though you won't hear all the mojo can do.
> 
> I sometimes use my mojo into my Pure Jongo T2 and I notice a difference.


 

 Ok, as far as that difference makes you happy, it is fine.
 Mojo is indeed an incredible piece of audio art.
 I just think, with better headphones/speakers the difference that Mojo makes is much more obvious, than the difference it makes with cheaper gear.
 That's all.


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> If I choose the MOJO and have it connected to my pc via USB and then out into my integrated, can I use one MOJO line out (3.5 to RCA) for my integrated and the other line out (3.5 to RCA) into my CD player when I want to spin a disc?  This might be a juvenile question, so if you can set me straight.  Thanks




The CD player would have to be connected via Mojos other inputs (Usb, optical, coax)
 There is even an order for which gets priority


----------



## 2bxfile

maxh22 said:


> The CD player would have to be connected via Mojos other inputs (Usb, optical, coax)
> There is even an order for which gets priority


 

 Thanks Maxh22:
  
 So I understand that MOJO has USB priority if USB is plugged in while at the same time another input is in.  But can you riddle me this:  If I have my laptop USB to MOJO then line out connected to my integrated and at the same instance have my MOJO optically connected to my CD player and then MOJO into integrated via a Y cable, would I just simply have to pop out the USB laptop to spin a disc?


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> Thanks Maxh22:
> 
> So I understand that MOJO has USB priority if USB is plugged in while at the same time another input is in.  But can you riddle me this:  If I have my laptop USB to MOJO then line out connected to my integrated and at the same instance have my MOJO optically connected to my CD player and then MOJO into integrated via a Y cable, would I just simply have to pop out the USB laptop to spin a disc?


 
 Either unplug or shut off the computer so that the usb input cannot be recognized as a source.


----------



## miketlse

2bxfile said:


> Thanks Maxh22:
> 
> So I understand that MOJO has USB priority if USB is plugged in while at the same time another input is in.  But can you riddle me this:  If I have my laptop USB to MOJO then line out connected to my integrated and at the same instance have my MOJO optically connected to my CD player and then MOJO into integrated via a Y cable, would I just simply have to pop out the USB laptop to spin a disc?


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21405#post_12797614
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21420#post_12797947
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21420#post_12797997
  
 as long as the usb plug is present, the mojo switches off the coax and optical inputs.
 remove the usb plug, and the usb input is switched off - but these posts do not say if the mojo automatically then switches the coax and optical inputs back on, and then checks for a signal.


----------



## masterpfa

mojo ideas said:


> That's nice to hear thank you.
> We hope it will get quite a few more people into our little hobby in a nice relaxed kind of way and once their good and hooked they soon be buying plenty of Hugos, TTs and Daves


 
*A ha*

As I always suspected .........

Watch out fellow Mojo users, we will soon become the Hansel and Gretel of the audio world.
 Cover your ears now, for ahead lies only heartache.

 First it will be Hugo TT then your curiosity will mean only Dave will suffice

 I'm getting out now while it's still safe


----------



## maxh22

miketlse said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21405#post_12797614
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21420#post_12797947
> 
> ...


 
 I'm sure trial and error will answer that question haha


----------



## kvad

2bxfile said:


> So I understand that MOJO has USB priority if USB is plugged in while at the same time another input is in.  But can you riddle me this:  If I have my laptop USB to MOJO then line out connected to my integrated and at the same instance have my MOJO optically connected to my CD player and then MOJO into integrated via a Y cable, would I just simply have to pop out the USB laptop to spin a disc?


 
  
 At least here it switches effortlessly between my computer connected via USB and Xbox One connected via optical when I plug/unplug the USB connection.


----------



## 2bxfile

miketlse said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21405#post_12797614
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21420#post_12797947
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks miketlse:
  
 Can you tell me instead of having a wall wart for the Mojo charge, can one simply have the Mojo's charging USB input plugged into the laptop via the UjSB A and charge up the Mojo on a constant basis?


----------



## howdy

Are they seriously charging 100 bucks for the adapter and cables! Holy Schiit! 1/6 the price of the mojo, I thought this was going to be 50 dollars, What. I'm actually a little pissed about this price. BS on the not making money on this!!!!!!


----------



## emrelights1973

howdy said:


> Are they seriously charging 100 bucks for the adapter and cables! Holy Schiit! 1/6 the price of the mojo, I thought this was going to be 50 dollars, What. I'm actually a little pissed about this price. BS on the not making money on this!!!!!!



İt is the mission to mars project for advancement of human kind, but the price is not to bad if you are getting decent stuff or very bad if you are gettin 1$ alibaba stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v3kt0r

Hi Guys,
  
 Can you connect phono preamp (rca) to mojo to listen 12" on headphones?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## harpo1

v3kt0r said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you connect phono preamp (rca) to mojo to listen 12" on headphones?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
 No.  It only has digital inputs.


----------



## maserluv

Hi guys,

I'm gonna connect a USB B end to Mojo Charge Port and the other end to a USB C charger. Is there D.C. priority within the charging port of the mojo since USB C port is reversible.

Regards Wayne


----------



## mixolyd

Hey guys. I'm a relative noob to DAC's and cans having just gotten an Xduoo X3 which is encouraging me to try the Mojo.

I'd like to get some decent cans before the Mojo so I can test it properly. I only have my old Senn HD555's which need an upgrade. HD600 is available used for under £200 here in the UK but won't be driven optimally from what I've read. What alternative is both affordable and perfectly suited to the Mojo?

I could say the same for speakers. I really need to invest in some monitors eventually but am tempted to get some cheap (under £100) speakers so if anyone has discovered a good complement let me know.


----------



## inthere

Mojo will drive HD600s just fine but imo the very best headphones under £200 are these by far: https://www.amazon.co.uk/HiFiMan-Open-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B01EJZHCQQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473249215&sr=8-1&keywords=hifiman+edition+s


----------



## Soundizer

Has anyone listened to the New Focal Elear with the Chord Mojo? I am considering this purchase as my last Audiophile Purchase for the next 12/18months. 

Tyll's review on the new Focals and Ethers, suggest they offer a Game changing Value Proposition. Also here in the UK we get a sensible price on the Focals as they are from France/no import tax and other associated profit uplifts. 
So £800 for the Elear is competitive compared to Hifiman here.


----------



## music4mhell

soundizer said:


> Has anyone listened to the New Focal Elear with the Chord Mojo? I am considering this purchase as my last Audiophile Purchase for the next 12/18months.
> 
> Tyll's review on the new Focals and Ethers, suggest they offer a Game changing Value Proposition. Also here in the UK we get a sensible price on the Focals as they are from France/no import tax and other associated profit uplifts.
> So £800 for the Elear is competitive compared to Hifiman here.


 
 I am on the same boat.
 Right now i have HD650 + Mojo.
  
 I will buy either T1/ Elear mostly.


----------



## kejar31

soundizer said:


> Has anyone listened to the New Focal Elear with the Chord Mojo? I am considering this purchase as my last Audiophile Purchase for the next 12/18months.
> 
> Tyll's review on the new Focals and Ethers, suggest they offer a Game changing Value Proposition. Also here in the UK we get a sensible price on the Focals as they are from France/no import tax and other associated profit uplifts.
> So £800 for the Elear is competitive compared to Hifiman here.


 
  
 Have not listened to them together but I own a Mojo and demoed and Elear.. Not sure if these two would pair so well.. I mean the Elear is already a somewhat dark sounding headphone..


----------



## Soundizer

I have the Mojo paired with a new HD650 and Audioquest Nighthawks and it is awesome. These are also good contrasting headphones. 

I use MOJO with Nighthawks for MUSIC Listening from my Computer APPLE iMac (USB).
I use the MOJO with HD650 for TV/Movies (Optical). 

I was considering a third headphone (Planar Magnetic) as another contrast, maybe Audeze EL8. However after the incredible reviews on the Focal Elear these might just be my end game for 2016/2017.


----------



## tjw321

maserluv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm gonna connect a USB B end to Mojo Charge Port and the other end to a USB C charger. Is there D.C. priority within the charging port of the mojo since USB C port is reversible.
> 
> Regards Wayne


 
 Personally, I wouldn't do this. You *shouldn't* have to worry about polarity, but USB-C chargers can be switched into a high voltage mode and there are plenty of badly implemented cables (believe it or not) which can cause this to happen.
  
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3002064/computers-accessories/beware-bad-usb-c-cables-google-engineer-warnswhile-naming-names.html


----------



## franzdom

maserluv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm gonna connect a USB B end to Mojo Charge Port and the other end to a USB C charger. Is there D.C. priority within the charging port of the mojo since USB C port is reversible.
> 
> Regards Wayne


 
  
 I don't understand how you can do this, the USB-B is much larger than the Mojo charge port which required USB-Micro.


----------



## shootthemoon18

Does Fiio L19 still work with Chord Mojo?

 How good/bad is the stock usb cable? I was thinking of upgrading the stock usb cable. Was wondering if anyone notice any audible difference between coaxial and usb?


----------



## maserluv

Hi franzdom, 

My bad. I mean micro USB to chord mojo and the other end is USB C.

Regards Wayne



franzdom said:


> I don't understand how you can do this, the USB-B is much larger than the Mojo charge port which required USB-Micro.


----------



## franzdom

Polarity should be preserved but be warned that many USB-C cables are substandard and are melting. Be sure to get a good one.


----------



## Sound Eq

i placed my order from Dyson cable since Aug-22 for the 3.5mm to coaxial, and they never replied since then
  
 i strongly suggest that such a seller should not even be mentioned in post number 3
  
 I will give that seller a week to reply otherwise I will dispute my order with paypal
  
 what a bad customer service at least they should reply to an email


----------



## EagleWings

The issue about Dyson Audio was brought to Mython's attention on August 18 and, he immediately placed a few warning messages on the 3rd Post, advising future buyers not to place any order with Dyson Audio until further notice. And after a few days, he went ahead and removed all reference to Dyson Audio from the 3rd Post.
  
I have also recommended the cable in the past to many members here and my apologies for anyone who took my advice and placed the order, but have not heard back from Dyson Audio. I have removed all references to Dyson Audio from all my posts as well.
  
SoundEq, yes I think you may want to file a dispute to get your money back.


----------



## JaRGoNzZ

sound eq said:


> i placed my order from Dyson cable since Aug-22 for the 3.5mm to coaxial, and they never replied since then
> 
> i strongly suggest that such a seller should not even be mentioned in post number 3
> 
> ...




I have placed my order on the 3rd of August and had only received my cable today. I had to send a chaser email and shortly after, received a email about cable being shipped. Not sure what happend but throughout there was not conversation.


----------



## CalvinW

How well is the Chord Mojo case holding up? Is there any rattling and is the case prone to scratches?


----------



## EagleWings

calvinw said:


> How well is the Chord Mojo case holding up? Is there any rattling and is the case prone to scratches?




No rattling in my case. It resists scratches to a good extent with regular usage. But keys and other sharp objects can leave very minor to visible scratches.


----------



## boomtube

I know this has probably been discussed, forgive me.
  
 Q: Anyone here sell their Hugo after hearing the Mojo? I've PM'd a couple of Head-fi members who were selling their Hugo and asked what they were going to replace it with, if anything...they both said they preferred the Mojo to the Hugo.
  
 Anyone else?


----------



## Mython

I'm still keeping an eye on the Dyson cable situation, and I'm still hoping the guy who runs it will get his act together, and provide good customer service, again, as he used to, but, in the meantime, I've removed as many links as I'm aware of, relating to Dyson, from the 3rd post.


----------



## michaelgordon

mython said:


> I'm still keeping an eye on the Dyson cable situation, and I'm still hoping the guy who runs it will get his act together, and provide good customer service, again, as he used to, but, in the meantime, I've removed as many links as I'm aware of, relating to Dyson, from the 3rd post.


 
 Have i missed something?
  
 Dyson have always provided decent cables and good prices, i have had few from them.


----------



## rkt31

when you listen to mojo  you enjoy every bit of bit but when yo listen to hugo you know what you were missing in mojo. hugo is more neutral and dynamic to my ears . in fact it is more enjoyable than mojo for me.


----------



## Mython

michaelgordon said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still keeping an eye on the Dyson cable situation, and I'm still hoping the guy who runs it will get his act together, and provide good customer service, again, as he used to, but, in the meantime, I've removed as many links as I'm aware of, relating to Dyson, from the 3rd post.
> ...


 
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21420#post_12798871


----------



## miketlse

soundizer said:


> Has anyone listened to the New Focal Elear with the Chord Mojo? I am considering this purchase as my last Audiophile Purchase for the next 12/18months.
> 
> Tyll's review on the new Focals and Ethers, suggest they offer a Game changing Value Proposition. Also here in the UK we get a sensible price on the Focals as they are from France/no import tax and other associated profit uplifts.
> So £800 for the Elear is competitive compared to Hifiman here.


 
  
 The Elear is starting to get mentioned on the DAVE thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/3780#post_12744052
 Overall it seems that not many people have yet been able to demo the Focal headphones.


----------



## Zojokkeli

mixolyd said:


> Hey guys. I'm a relative noob to DAC's and cans having just gotten an Xduoo X3 which is encouraging me to try the Mojo.
> 
> I'd like to get some decent cans before the Mojo so I can test it properly. I only have my old Senn HD555's which need an upgrade. HD600 is available used for under £200 here in the UK but won't be driven optimally from what I've read. What alternative is both affordable and perfectly suited to the Mojo?
> 
> I could say the same for speakers. I really need to invest in some monitors eventually but am tempted to get some cheap (under £100) speakers so if anyone has discovered a good complement let me know.




Honestly, I would put all the money towards better headphones first. You can always save up for the Mojo later.


----------



## warrior1975

zojokkeli said:


> Honestly, I would put all the money towards better headphones first. You can always save up for the Mojo later.




This!! The most noticeable improvements will come with headphone upgrades.


----------



## bytor33

Is the iPhone 7 expected to work with the Mojo as well as previous iPhones?


----------



## franzdom

Not in terms of charging while playing...just sayin'


----------



## Takeanidea

zojokkeli said:


> Honestly, I would put all the money towards better headphones first. You can always save up for the Mojo later.



DACs and amps are the icing. The headphones are the cake.


----------



## rwelles

bytor33 said:


> Is the iPhone 7 expected to work with the Mojo as well as previous iPhones?


 

 Yes. It has the same digital Lightning connector as 4, 4S, 5, 5S, 6, & 6S. 
  
 EDIT: thanks @headfry for correcting my mistake!!


----------



## miketlse

mixolyd said:


> Hey guys. I'm a relative noob to DAC's and cans having just gotten an Xduoo X3 which is encouraging me to try the Mojo.
> 
> I'd like to get some decent cans before the Mojo so I can test it properly. I only have my old Senn HD555's which need an upgrade. HD600 is available used for under £200 here in the UK but won't be driven optimally from what I've read. What alternative is both affordable and perfectly suited to the Mojo?
> 
> I could say the same for speakers. I really need to invest in some monitors eventually but am tempted to get some cheap (under £100) speakers so if anyone has discovered a good complement let me know.


 
  
 I think get some hp first, because you then have the means to 'test' both your current and future system.
 second get the mojo, because you will be able to hear the improved audio, with your good hps.
 lastly worry about the speakers, because even good desktop monitors will not be able to match the detailed response that you get with the hps - so you risk disappointment, if you buy the speakers as your first activity.
  
 You could also consider some beyer dt770 pros as well, because they offer good response at a cheaper price that the sennheisers  https://www.amazon.fr/Beyerdynamic-483664-Casque-32-Ohm/dp/B008POFOHM/ref=pd_cp_267_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=01E2JQA622R9YHS4EK7W
  
 For speakers, the adam range are often recommended as good desktop speakers, but even the cheapest model costs more than £100 https://www.thomann.de/gb/adam_f5.htm


----------



## headfry

rwelles said:


> Yes. It has the same digital Lightning connector as 4, 4S, 5, 5S, 6, & 6S.


 

 Lighting connector began with iPhone 5.


----------



## GreenBow

mixolyd said:


> Hey guys. I'm a relative noob to DAC's and cans having just gotten an Xduoo X3 which is encouraging me to try the Mojo.
> 
> I'd like to get some decent cans before the Mojo so I can test it properly. I only have my old Senn HD555's which need an upgrade. HD600 is available used for under £200 here in the UK but won't be driven optimally from what I've read. What alternative is both affordable and perfectly suited to the Mojo?
> 
> I could say the same for speakers. I really need to invest in some monitors eventually but am tempted to get some cheap (under £100) speakers so if anyone has discovered a good complement let me know.


 
  
 I think you should audition the Mojo with your Sennheiser. Why not? It might give the impetus to make the step in either Mojo or headphones.
  
 £100 for active speakers is not a lot. However if you can stretch a bit further, at £130 is the Wharfdale DS-1. http://www.whathifi.com/wharfedale/ds-1/review
  
However you really need to also budget for a good interconnect. Maybe a length of speaker cable to attack master speaker to slave. I spend £100 alone on my cables, and my active speakers were only the modest Q Acoustics BT3. (BT3 can be snapped up for a bargain sometimes new by the way.)
  
 For cables for you I would probably suggest buy a QED J2P. Then a length of QED Ruby Anniversary Evolution. It will be about £50 total.
  
 I do not regret my cable upgrades. They added a lot to the sound quality. Without the cable upgrades, there were qualities with my speakers which were a compromise. I love them with the additional quality cables.


----------



## Duncan

warrior1975 said:


> This!! The most noticeable improvements will come with headphone upgrades.


not always... 

I've accidently downgraded, and the mojo scales up and down so well


----------



## warrior1975

duncan said:


> not always...
> 
> I've accidently downgraded, and the mojo scales up and down so well




Lol. Yes, so have I... Unfortunately.


----------



## waveSounds

greenbow said:


> I think you should audition the Mojo with your Sennheiser. Why not? It might give the impetus to make the step in either Mojo or headphones.
> 
> £100 for active speakers is not a lot. However if you can stretch a bit further, at £130 is the Wharfdale DS-1. http://www.whathifi.com/wharfedale/ds-1/review
> 
> ...


 
  
 To the chap looking for speakers around £100; please don't spend £100 on cables.
  
 I also have the BT3, and I spent £0 on the cables, and they sound excellent.
  
 To each their own, but you're leading this guy down a path he needn't venture.


----------



## mixolyd

greenbow said:


> I think you should audition the Mojo with your Sennheiser. Why not? It might give the impetus to make the step in either Mojo or headphones.
> 
> £100 for active speakers is not a lot. However if you can stretch a bit further, at £130 is the Wharfdale DS-1. http://www.whathifi.com/wharfedale/ds-1/review
> 
> ...


 
 That's not a bad idea regarding the old Sennheisers, they've been transformed into usefulness by the Xduoo X3 so maybe the Mojo take them a step further.
  
 Those Wharfedales look like the kind of thing I need. Either that or pick up some used active studio monitors like JBL's.
  
 Cables...oh boy!
  


wavesounds said:


> To the chap looking for speakers around £100; please don't spend £100 on cables.
> 
> I also have the BT3, and I spent £0 on the cables, and they sound excellent.
> 
> To each their own, but you're leading this guy down a path he needn't venture.


 
 Gotcha.  I'll be open to spending on cables at some point but there's a way to travel first...


----------



## franzdom

Perhaps Chord should offer a module that connects to phones via bluetooth...?


----------



## 2bxfile

kvad said:


> At least here it switches effortlessly between my computer connected via USB and Xbox One connected via optical when I plug/unplug the USB connection.


 
  
  
 Thanks KVAD


----------



## GreenBow

mixolyd said:


> That's not a bad idea regarding the old Sennheisers, they've been transformed into usefulness by the Xduoo X3 so maybe the Mojo take them a step further.
> 
> Those Wharfedales look like the kind of thing I need. Either that or pick up some used active studio monitors like JBL's.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't know why. Whatever we post, someone always argues with the best free advice money can buy. Why don't you read my post before you argue @waveSounds
  
 I said I spent £100 on cables. I recommended a lower cable budget for yourself @mixloyd. Trust me, it will be worth it. (People generally buy whatever fits in with what they think they should spend on cables.) I bought the QED Reference Audio J2P for mine, and I love it. I would never let it go for love or money.


----------



## Duncan

As an aside, going back to the original reason I popped by, am currently testing an alpha build of a soon to be new to market android music app... 

Buggy as hell at the moment, so the developer doesn't want it to go out to general consumers in its current state, but, let's just say that this will rattle a few cages of the established app developers, it has done crazy things to the mojo, and has me genuinely excited... 

(oops, breach of NDA, this bit edited out) 

Such clean SQ, as and when the NDA is lifted, I'll reveal more


----------



## mixolyd

greenbow said:


> I don't know why. Whatever we post, someone always argues with the best free advice money can buy. Why don't you read my post before you argue @waveSounds
> 
> 
> I said I spent £100 on cables. I recommended a lower cable budget for yourself @mixloyd. Trust me, it will be worth it. (People generally buy whatever fits in with what they think they should spend on cables.) I bought the QED Reference Audio J2P for mine, and I love it. I would never let it go for love or money.




Your recommendation is saved in my notes, I'll deal with cables after the speakers but will have the cash to do it properly. Actually given that there are a bunch of used active monitors half price on eBay I think I'll be getting the speakers first of all, cans and mojo to follow later.


----------



## Mython

duncan said:


> As an aside, going back to the original reason I popped by, am currently testing an alpha build of a soon to be new to market android music app...
> 
> 
> Buggy as hell at the moment, so the developer doesn't want it to go out to general consumers in its current state, but, let's just say that this will rattle a few cages of the established app developers, it has done crazy things to the mojo, and has me genuinely excited...
> ...





Please tell me it doesn't tamper with the bitstream...               No EQ, spatialiser, DSP, upsampling, etc.


----------



## Duncan

mython said:


> Please tell me it doesn't tamper with the bitstream...               No EQ, spatialiser, DSP, upsampling, etc.


sorry, needed to edit your post, you'll see the edit... 

And, to answer your question, no, not from what I've seen, and that is the beauty of it, it's crazy simplicity... Funny what happens when you go back to basics


----------



## warrior1975

Duncan Damn bro, why you gotta tease us like that? Does it have parametric eq?


----------



## Duncan

warrior1975 said:


> Duncan Damn bro, why you gotta tease us like that? Does it have parametric eq?


not in its current iteration, and being a UAPP fanboy, I'm all over parametric EQ like a fat kid is cake, but the dev is against it as it goes against the ethos of the player... 

From my exposure, if it helps, the SQ (into mojo) is like a standard DAP versus a QP1R, so crazily clean, crisp, powerful... These are my words, and my words alone, it, to me, makes the mojo sound more Hugo esque, such clarity, and an insanely clean and airy top end...


----------



## Zachik

jargonzz said:


> I have placed my order on the 3rd of August and had only received my cable today. I had to send a chaser email and shortly after, received a email about cable being shipped. Not sure what happend but throughout there was not conversation.


 
  
 Consider yourself lucky!
 I have placed my order on Aug. 3 as well, but never got any response from them since.  I have tried to contact via e-mail and TXT messages. Radio silence!


----------



## maxh22

duncan said:


> not in its current iteration, and being a UAPP fanboy, I'm all over parametric EQ like a fat kid is cake, but the dev is against it as it goes against the ethos of the player...
> 
> From my exposure, if it helps, the SQ (into mojo) is like a standard DAP versus a QP1R, so crazily clean, crisp, powerful... These are my words, and my words alone, it, to me, makes the mojo sound more Hugo esque, such clarity, and an insanely clean and airy top end...


 
 So bugs aside, the SQ is a nice improvement over UAPP?
  
 Will it stream Tidal?


----------



## mixolyd

Ok here's a stab in the dark: it's digital noise reduction to clean up the usb out.


----------



## jmills8

Mojo/X3 VS Mojo/N6





Same tracks, same iem, same inter connector but they sound different. With N6 more bass and vocals more up front.


----------



## quodjo105

Can someone please recommend  an android phone with not more than 5'' screen; which also has a micro sd card slot with otg capability so i can hook up my mojo . My main phone is the galaxy s7 which i use for work but i can't afford to use it with  the mojo since i'm constantly  replying to emails and calls. I know you can hook up a dap but i like the big touch screen of a cell phone, easy navigation etc.. and the fact that i can still use tidal with UAPP .


----------



## EagleWings

quodjo105 said:


> Can someone please recommend  an android phone with not more than 5'' screen; which also has a micro sd card slot with otg capability so i can hook up my mojo . My main phone is the galaxy s7 which i use for work but i can't afford to use it with  the mojo since i'm constantly  replying to emails and calls. I know you can hook up a dap but i like the big touch screen of a cell phone, easy navigation etc.. and the fact that i can still use tidal with UAPP .




Sony Xperia Z5 Compact or Z3 Compact


----------



## kejar31

quodjo105 said:


> Can someone please recommend  an android phone with not more than 5'' screen; which also has a micro sd card slot with otg capability so i can hook up my mojo . My main phone is the galaxy s7 which i use for work but i can't afford to use it with  the mojo since i'm constantly  replying to emails and calls. I know you can hook up a dap but i like the big touch screen of a cell phone, easy navigation etc.. and the fact that i can still use tidal with UAPP .




Why not just buy a used LG G4 or Samsung S5


----------



## quodjo105

kejar31 said:


> Why not just buy a used LG G4 or Samsung S5


 
  
  


eaglewings said:


> Sony Xperia Z5 Compact or Z3 Compact


 

 Thanks guys .i'll have a look at those.


----------



## music4mhell

quodjo105 said:


> Can someone please recommend  an android phone with not more than 5'' screen; which also has a micro sd card slot with otg capability so i can hook up my mojo . My main phone is the galaxy s7 which i use for work but i can't afford to use it with  the mojo since i'm constantly  replying to emails and calls. I know you can hook up a dap but i like the big touch screen of a cell phone, easy navigation etc.. and the fact that i can still use tidal with UAPP .


 
 Xiaomi Redmi 3S prime, i am going to buy this for the same work which you have mentioned.
  
 I choose this because, it has 5 HD screen not Full HD, so less power consumption and with massive 4100 Mah battery. And it's only ~$120. Best value for money.


----------



## quodjo105

How about the new moto g4 play . Pure android , removable battery, micro sd up to 256gb?..


----------



## jmills8

quodjo105 said:


> How about the new moto g4 play . Pure android , removable battery, micro sd up to 256gb?..


 5.5 screen ?


----------



## music4mhell

quodjo105 said:


> How about the new moto g4 play . Pure android , removable battery, micro sd up to 256gb?..


 
 Yes, it's and awesome phone,but the battery is only 2800 mAh. When you will use USB audio out with full volume from Phone, you can guess how long it will last ?
 I had considered all phones available in market.
  
 I compared and did all analysis and then came to the conclusion.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> quodjo105 said:
> 
> 
> > How about the new moto g4 play . Pure android , removable battery, micro sd up to 256gb?..
> ...


 
 No this is 5 Inch screen.
 http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g4_play-8104.php


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> No this is 5 Inch screen.
> http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g4_play-8104.php


 non play model has a bigger battery.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > No this is 5 Inch screen.
> ...


 
 Yes true, but he said Play model, so i pointed out, no issues  Happy listening !


----------



## betula

jmills8 said:


> non play model has a bigger battery.


 
 It also has a 5.5" screen, and he doesn't want bigger than 5".


----------



## analogmusic

How about the Iphone 7?
  
 Just kidding, since I got the Mojo, I got no interest at all to upgrade from my Iphone 6....


----------



## quodjo105

music4mhell said:


> Yes, it's and awesome phone,but the battery is only 2800 mAh. When you will use USB audio out with full volume from Phone, you can guess how long it will last ?
> I had considered all phones available in market.
> 
> I compared and did all analysis and then came to the conclusion.


 2800mah is not too bad for a phone I'd only use in airplane mode anyway .plus it has a removable battery. Even my s7 with quad HD display doesnt drain that much when hooked up to the mojo .


----------



## GreenBow

Ref phone batteries; I am thinking about the Huawei P9 Lite still. It's battery is 3000mAh, and said to be very good battery life.
  
 One thing I can't figure out though is. Can we play HD-audio files on a phone like a P9 Lite which I don't see HD-audio specification for? By putting one of the players like Onkyo HF player on it.


----------



## steffi

Mojo isn't working any more with Lavricables silver cable on my iPhone 6 Plus with iOS 10 GM installed.
  
 It does work with CCK and Mojo supplied cable.
  
 Correction: It is actually working now. So no issues for me.


----------



## franzdom

Perhaps the Lavricables doesn't use the Apple official chip from a CCK? 
 I wonder what will happen with the Penon cable on iOS10?


----------



## steffi

franzdom said:


> Perhaps the Lavricables doesn't use the Apple official chip from a CCK?
> I wonder what will happen with the Penon cable on iOS10?


 

 I don't believe they ever did but in iOS 9 everything worked fine.


----------



## Soundizer

steffi said:


> Mojo isn't working any more with Lavricables silver cable on my iPhone 6 Plus with iOS 10 GM installed.
> 
> It does work with CCK and Mojo supplied cable.





Maybe because the full clean version of IOS10 is out on September 13th. I guess you are on the Customer Test version?


----------



## steffi

soundizer said:


> Maybe because the full clean version of IOS10 is out on September 13th. I guess you are on the Customer Test version?


 
  
 I am using the Golden Master which is typically identical to what will be released next week


----------



## quodjo105

Will the HTC one m8 mini 2 work with otg and mojo ?


----------



## Soundizer

steffi said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe because the full clean version of IOS10 is out on September 13th. I guess you are on the Customer Test version?
> ...





Ok. Maybe the cable is damaged, perhaps try with another iOS device if you can.


----------



## steffi

soundizer said:


> Ok. Maybe the cable is damaged, perhaps try with another iOS device if you can.


 

 Cable works fine with iOS 9.


----------



## tretneo

steffi said:


> Cable works fine with iOS 9.


 
  
 FWIW my Fiio L19 cable works with my iPhone SE running iOS 10 and connected to Mojo. The cable is finicky as all hell (same with iOS 9) but I was able to get it to work.


----------



## GreenBow

mixolyd said:


> Your recommendation is saved in my notes, I'll deal with cables after the speakers but will have the cash to do it properly. Actually given that there are a bunch of used active monitors half price on eBay I think I'll be getting the speakers first of all, cans and mojo to follow later.


 
  
 You are welcome.
  
 For all Mojo users here are the jack-to-phono (J2P) cables What Hi-Fi recommend.
  
 QED Profile comes in J2P - five stars £18 (maybe discontinued)
 QED J2P - five stars - £50
 QED Reference Audio J2P - five stars - £50 (I think discontinued - still purchasable)
 QED Performance Audio J2P Graphite. Don't know a rating but the phono to phono Performance audio gets 4 stars.
 Chord iChord. (ebay now only I think.) Five stars. 
  
 My Reference Audio added to the transparency, on the road to taking the speaker out the equation. Meaning the speakers appear to disappear. Music is transparent and appears just to be in front of you, rather than being made by speakers. Overall a good upgrade.
  
 Without the Reference Audio J2P I bought, my BT3 boomed a little somewhat at certain frequencies. The sound was heavier and slightly boxy sounding also. It was slightly less nuanced, and sparkly parts were slightly less clear.
  
 I also bought some Chord Clearway, which made the image just noticeably more balanced, and clearer.


----------



## god-bluff

Hi I have just ordered a Chord Mojo and have a question 

I will be using it initially with my Xperia Z3 Compact. This phone plays Hi Res natively. 

The question is will I need to use an OTG cable and an app like USB Audio Player to 
A/get any sound though the Mojo and 
B/Play Hires files

Thanks


----------



## franzdom

god-bluff said:


> Hi I have just ordered a Chord Mojo and have a question
> 
> I will be using it initially with my Xperia Z3 Compact. This phone plays Hi Res natively.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If it plays Hi Res natively you shouldn't need an extra app. you will need some sort of cable to get from your phone's digital output jack to a micro USB jack on the Mojo.


----------



## god-bluff

franzdom said:


> If it plays Hi Res natively you shouldn't need an extra app. you will need some sort of cable to get from your phone's digital output jack to a micro USB jack on the Mojo.




Thanks good news I'd rather use the Sony 'Walkman' app

I believe Mojo comes with a micro USB to USB cable and I have other similar cables. Maybe I don't need an on the go cable for simplicity?


----------



## EagleWings

god-bluff said:


> Thanks good news I'd rather use the Sony 'Walkman' app
> 
> I believe Mojo comes with a micro USB to USB cable and I have other similar cables. Maybe I don't need an on the go cable for simplicity?


 
  
 You def need an OTG cable..


----------



## franzdom

greenbow said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> For all Mojo users here are the jack-to-phono (J2P) cables What Hi-Fi recommend.
> 
> ...


 
  
 English to New Colony translation: here are some 3.5mm to RCA cables that are recommended.
  
 I was so confused wondering what phono had to do with Mojo until I googled J2P cable and almost all of the references were British.


----------



## GreenBow

franzdom said:


> English to New Colony translation: here are some 3.5mm to RCA cables that are recommended.
> 
> I was so confused wondering what phono had to do with Mojo until I googled J2P cable and almost all of the references were British.


 
  
 Yes. To take the jack-plug out of the Mojo onto phono inputs of an amplifier.


----------



## Light - Man

greenbow said:


> Yes. To take the jack-plug out of the Mojo onto phono inputs of an amplifier.


 
 As simple as this?


----------



## jmills8

light - man said:


> As simple as this? :blink:


the one at the bottom worked and bought the car for the one on top. Whos the smart one?


----------



## franzdom

greenbow said:


> Yes. To take the jack-plug out of the Mojo onto phono inputs of an amplifier.


 
  
 That's not Quite what I said


----------



## TokenGesture

Mojo number 2 will be going back. Sat on a train and can not get the thing to play nice with my iPhone. Turned off turned on plugged unplugged. It may sound good when it works but this product is borked for its use case. No confidence in it.


----------



## Rob49

tokengesture said:


> Mojo number 2 will be going back. Sat on a train and can not get the thing to play nice with my iPhone. Turned off turned on plugged unplugged. It may sound good when it works but this product is borked for its use case. No confidence in it.


 
  
 I've read as much negative stuff / problems with the Chord Mojo, and that's the reason i can't risk buying it.


----------



## tretneo

tokengesture said:


> Mojo number 2 will be going back. Sat on a train and can not get the thing to play nice with my iPhone. Turned off turned on plugged unplugged. It may sound good when it works but this product is borked for its use case. No confidence in it.


 
  
 What cable are you using? Official CCK + USB to Micro USB?


----------



## apainlessa

rob49 said:


> I've read as much negative stuff / problems with the Chord Mojo, and that's the reason i can't risk buying it.


 
  
 I've had zero connection issues with generic cables and my win10 pc or android phone and I bought my mojo over 6 months ago. No squealing either. Everybody worries about the micro usb ports but gotta say they've been solid as! Cannot vouch about iphones though.


----------



## tretneo

apainlessa said:


> I've had zero connection issues with generic cables and my win10 pc or android phone and I bought my mojo over 6 months ago. No squealing either. Everybody worries about the micro usb ports but gotta say they've been solid as! Cannot vouch about iphones though.


 
  
 No issues w/ CCK+USB cable and iDevices here. Fiio L19 cable has been flaky at best.


----------



## EagleWings

tokengesture said:


> Mojo number 2 will be going back. Sat on a train and can not get the thing to play nice with my iPhone. Turned off turned on plugged unplugged. It may sound good when it works but this product is borked for its use case. No confidence in it.


 
  
 If you'd like to give one last shot at the device, please read on..
  
 Chances are, the Apple CCK Adapter might be the problem in the chain here. It has been discussed many times here that, the performance of Apple CCK adapters can be a hit or a miss. My first adapter was problematic so I got it replaced. Haven't had any problem with my 2nd adapter until now (knock on wood). Try connecting your Mojo to your computer to see if the device is working. If it does work, you can try to get the CCK adapter replaced. I understand some people don't prefer to go through this hassle. But if you do like the sound from the Mojo, this may be worth a shot.


----------



## headfry

having some issues with CCK also, sometimes restarting the IOS device, sometimes
 inserting the lightning cable in the other way works (otherwise accessory not supported msg).
  
 I'm also going to try the USB 3 CCK.
  
 It would be great if there was a single supported cable, no CCK adapter needed
 as flexing the adapter/cable can cause the IOS player software to pause or cause it to
 break the connection.
  
 The DFR may be less of a hassle on the go.


----------



## TokenGesture

Thanks guys. Yes using the CCK. It's sooo frustrating! It worked fine last night. Will try another CCK . Cables are the bane of my life.


----------



## tretneo

tokengesture said:


> Thanks guys. Yes using the CCK. It's sooo frustrating! It worked fine last night. Will try another CCK . Cables are the bane of my life.


 
  
 Careful, statements like that are how folks get crazy ideas and start removing ports


----------



## canali

eaglewings said:


> If you'd like to give one last shot at the device, please read on..
> 
> Chances are, the Apple CCK Adapter might be the problem in the chain here. It has been discussed many times here that, the performance of Apple CCK adapters can be a hit or a miss. My first adapter was problematic so I got it replaced. Haven't had any problem with my 2nd adapter until now (knock on wood). Try connecting your Mojo to your computer to see if the device is working. If it does work, you can try to get the CCK adapter replaced. I understand some people don't prefer to go through this hassle. But if you do like the sound from the Mojo, this may be worth a shot.




agree....hence I'm only using the mojo at home , hooked with just the one wire into laptop...seems my cck is fine...stock mojo cable was issue (but I bought mine used...)....so I eagerly await the extension module for on the go use...hook my one cck cable from it to iPod and I'll be happy...but seems they're a bit delayed getting to the distributors.


----------



## theveterans

> agree....hence I'm only using the mojo at home , hooked with just the one wire into laptop...seems my cck is fine...stock mojo cable was issue...so I eagerly await the extension module for on the go use...but seems they're a bit delayed getting to the distributors.




Just get a cheap battery charger that comes with a very short micro USB to USB cable. Then plug your CCK to it and enjoy glitch-free music listening.


----------



## JazzVinyl

New Mojo owner here..

I am using the Sony NWZ A-17 as transport and the cord sold on Amazon that says it's for the Oppo HA2:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YWEHSQY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

It says on page 3 that this cord will not work at all for Mojo, but mines does.

But, I cannot use the Sony EQ, says "Setting not avail using the selected output device". 

If this a fault of this cord?

Anyone know if using a different cord, if I could use the EQ?

I love what I am hearing, but just a little EQ to compensate for various headphone sigs, would be great.

Cheers...


----------



## EagleWings

jazzvinyl said:


> New Mojo owner here..
> 
> I am using the Sony NWZ A-17 as transport and the cord sold on Amazon that says it's for the Oppo HA2:
> 
> ...




Your best bet is to ask in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/728401/sony-nwz-a10-series

Or PM castleofargh

My knowledge regarding EQ is very little, but my guess is, the Sony Walkman may have an analog EQ..


----------



## JazzVinyl

eaglewings said:


> Your best bet is to ask in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/728401/sony-nwz-a10-series
> 
> Or PM castleofargh
> 
> My knowledge regarding EQ is very little, but my guess is, the Sony Walkman may have an analog EQ..




Okay thanks, will do.

I read of others using EQ while sending out digitally, so was hoping the Sony could do that too. But you may well be correct and the EQ on the Sony is done after the analog conversion and therefore, impossible.

Appreciate..


----------



## EagleWings

jazzvinyl said:


> Okay thanks, will do.
> 
> I read of others using EQ while sending out digitally, so was hoping the Sony could do that too. But you may well be correct and the EQ on the Sony is done after the analog conversion and therefore, impossible.
> 
> Appreciate..




You are welcome. Yes, a lot of devices seem to allow the user to EQ when feeding the Mojo. I must admit though, lately, I have been considering getting a Sony A15 to go with my Mojo. With a dual-tape or a dual-lock, these two devices should practically merge together into a single device. 

How many hours of playback do you get on your A17 when feeding the Mojo?

Happy Listening!


----------



## JazzVinyl

eaglewings said:


> You are welcome. Yes, a lot of devices seem to allow the user to EQ when feeding the Mojo. I must admit though, lately, I have been considering getting a Sony A15 to go with my Mojo. With a dual-tape or a dual-lock, these two devices should practically merge together into a single device.
> 
> How many hours of playback do you get on your A17 when feeding the Mojo?
> 
> Happy Listening!




I will let you know in a few days. Have not had my Mojo long enough to know yet.

Like I said, love what I am hearing, Mojo definitely has more DAC computing power. Will just have to find some darker IME's to use with it, I guess.

Cheers...


----------



## EagleWings

I think you may have mistook the cord to chord. The poster was trying to find out if it was because of the cable (cord) he was unable use the EQ on his Sony player.


----------



## x RELIC x

eaglewings said:


> You may have mistook the cord to chord. The poster was trying to find out if it was because of the cable (cord) he was unable use the EQ on his Sony player.




Ah, so I did. My bad, apologies!! Must. Not. Read. Posts. In. Haste. :redface:

At the same time, what's with Sony and their proprietary cords?


----------



## EagleWings

It's all good man!

Come on, what's not to love about the proprietary plug. It's big and ugly. You get to spend an additional $30 or $20 for additional cables and adapters. You get to carry an additional cable, which, if you happen to forget to pack for your trip, you don't have to go through the hardship of listening to your favorite music. But at least you got your smartphone. But wait, you get to carry one more additional adapter, as the company wants to show the world that it is bold, by ditching the 3.5mm jack. It's all fun.


----------



## JazzVinyl

Here is something bizarre...

Using the Sony NWZ-A17 and the usb cable listed on Page 3 as not working:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YWEHSQY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

After an all night charge, using the above usb cable, the Mojo does not pick up the stream. No sound no light on the bit rate bulb (goes through all the colors, then click - OFF).

But, if I disconnect Sony and take the Mojo over to an optical out from another transport, it picks it up and we have sound.

Unplug optical and plug the Sony via the usb cable above, back in, and it does pick it up and works.

What the heck?




.


----------



## jmills8

jazzvinyl said:


> Here is something bizarre...
> 
> Using the Sony NWZ-A10 and the usb cable listed on Page 3 as not working:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YWEHSQY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> ...


 Did it sound good ?


----------



## JazzVinyl

jmills8 said:


> Did it sound good ?




Mojo DAC is more detailed than NWZ A-17.

Sony sounds great without Mojo and definitely has more details and clarity, with it.


----------



## jmills8

jazzvinyl said:


> Mojo DAC is more detailed than NWZ A-17.
> 
> Sony sounds great without Mojo and definitely has more details and clarity, with it.


 cool, enjoy it !


----------



## JazzVinyl

jmills8 said:


> cool, enjoy it !




But, EQ 'no worky' when streaming digitally from Sony NWZ-A17 and that stinks!


----------



## jmills8

jazzvinyl said:


> But, EQ 'no worky' when streaming digitally from Sony NWZ-A17 and that stinks!


 Yeah I EQ so connect Mojo to a phone and use 20 band eqs.


----------



## gumnaam

I am deciding between Chord Mojo and Fiio x7. Which one has better sound quality? To me others features don't matter. It will be my first audiophile grade device. I have Sennhieser HD555 headphones and I am planning to use Mojo with my Android phone.


----------



## GreenBow

eaglewings said:


> How many hours of playback do you get on your A17 when feeding the Mojo?
> 
> Happy Listening!




I seem to remember the Sony NWZ-Axx get about seven or eight hours with the Mojo. I found it every odd since they are supposed to have excellent battery life by themselves. Just the way it works. You might find the info in post#3, or by searching the thread using the search tool.


----------



## haiku

Has anyone tried to connect the Fiio X7 to the Mojo via otg usb mini cable? Does it work?


----------



## jmills8

haiku said:


> Has anyone tried to connect the Fiio X7 to the Mojo via otg usb mini cable? Does it work?


 warrior1975 did


----------



## haiku

jmills8 said:


> warrior1975 did




Do you remember if it worked?


----------



## jmills8

haiku said:


> Do you remember if it worked?


 yes it did and does. He can eq the mojo through music player apps.


----------



## haiku

jmills8 said:


> yes it did and does. He can eq the mojo through music player apps.




Alright, thank you.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rob49 said:


> I've read as much negative stuff / problems with the Chord Mojo, and that's the reason i can't risk buying it.




For consideration and perspective:

Said product has had universal praise from professional reviewers and audience alike. 

Said product has been given awards universally. 

Said product has been universally described in glowing terms. In "pro and con" listings, no "cons" of material, quality or manufacturing noted. "Cons" do not cover anything of substance. They include "color" or price. 

Said product is currently approaching 25,000 entries here with no emergence of any manufacturing flaws in patterns. 

We have had issues with Apple connectors or after market cables but no even negligible concerns on quality or manufacturing. 

I write this to let you know that you might miss out on a game changer for no sensible cause and from what I've experienced,

It would be a shame to miss the show. 

That's all. 

The passion in the forum is overwhelming. I'm glad I didn't miss out. 

Best,

Peter


----------



## Rob49

peter hyatt said:


> For consideration and perspective:
> 
> Said product has had universal praise from professional reviewers and audience alike.
> 
> ...





I don't dispute your claims, i've followed the thread from the begining, but you can't deny that there ARE a large number of posts, throughout the 25.000 entries,, of consumers complaining of problems with the Chord Mojo. That's the reality !
Personally, i think the passion is OTT. It's beyond "fanboys" level..


----------



## TokenGesture

The mojo sounds great - _when_ you can get it to connect to your mobile transport of choice. When you can't its just a nicely machined brick with coloured balls. :evil:


----------



## betula

tokengesture said:


> The mojo sounds great - _when_ you can get it to connect to your mobile transport of choice. When you can't its just a nicely machined brick with coloured balls. :evil:




That is not a very common problem you have there. Vast majority of people (99.9%) have no problems with connecting Mojo to their preferred transfer.


----------



## rkt31

using apple products as transport with mojo gives better sound ? or using Mac book pro gives better sound with mojo ? why people are adamant of using overpriced apple gadgets with chord dacs ? I see no advantage of apple products over other cheaper alternatives. Rob has already pointed out of major flaw of Mac book. even if you have to use Uapp for Android , what is the harm ? may be some time in future you get foobar doing the same thing as Uapp free of cost. why apple users can't use a cheap Android or windows laptop just for the transport ? I don't see it as chord's problem at all.


----------



## TokenGesture

betula said:


> That is not a very common problem you have there. Vast majority of people (99.9%) have no problems with connecting Mojo to their preferred transfer.




2nd mojo - 2nd round of connection problems. Maybe I'm just unlucky. Maybe I need to buy yet another set of new cables.


----------



## TokenGesture

rkt31 said:


> using apple products as transport with mojo gives better sound ? or using Mac book pro gives better sound with mojo ? why people are adamant of using overpriced apple gadgets with chord dacs ? I see no advantage of apple products over other cheaper alternatives. Rob has already pointed out of major flaw of Mac book. even if you have to use Uapp for Android , what is the harm ? may be some time in future you get foobar doing the same thing as Uapp free of cost. why apple users can't use a cheap Android or windows laptop just for the transport ? I don't see it as chord's problem at all.




Fair enough. I've had android otg problems as well. And the mojo is marketed as a means of makiong your mobile sound better - though you have to turn the mobile to airplane mode to do so without RF... :rolleyes:

Look I'm not saying its a bad product, I'm saying it is not nearly as idiot-proof as one might have hoped and expected. IME, IMHO etc

edited for egregious typos proving I'm the idiot


----------



## harpo1

tokengesture said:


> Fair enough. I've had android otg problems as well. And the mojo is marketed as a means of makiong your mobile sound better - though you have to turn the mobile to airplane mode to do so without RF... :rolleyes:
> 
> Look I'm not saying its a bad product, I'm saying it is not nearly as idiot-proof as one might have hoped and expected. IME, IMHO etc
> 
> edited for egregious typos proving I'm the idiot




Show me one external dac/amp that doesn't suffer from RF/EMI noise when connected to a device with wifi/cell radios.


----------



## rkt31

mojo is better than any other dac as far as rfi and emi rejection is concerned. use any other dac close to a mobile phone , you would get much more interference . even without airplane mode I have not heard any interference with mojo. although to my ears sound through Android and Uapp is slightly better than fiio x3, still I prefer fiio x3 as transport . so with mojo there are so many portable transport options not only phones . for me at the end of the day only sq matters. mojo is huge huge improvement over any dap or phone . mojo is so good that it is being used as source to showcase many thousands $ speakers by other brands .


----------



## audi0nick128

Concerning RF/EMI I will try to add some 'Flexo Conductive' to my USB cable, later today. 

Will report back and maybe add some pictures... If I succeed  

Cheers


----------



## Angular Mo

Let's see Mojo photos of either your portable rig or desktop with the Mojo!

I am interesting in learning from everyone how they carry, transport and desktop their Mojo.


----------



## steffi

rpb65 said:


>


 

 I suggest you upgrade to iOS10 then because for me the that same cable doesn't work in iOS10.


----------



## EagleWings

angular mo said:


> Let's see Mojo photos of either your portable rig or desktop with the Mojo!
> 
> I am interesting in learning from everyone how they carry, transport and desktop their Mojo.


 
  
 I have been using this case to carry my Mojo and Fiio X3ii and few cables:
 https://www.amazon.com/Mudder-Travel-Carrying-Cover-Nintendo-2DS/dp/B01FU86LU4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1473440854&sr=8-5&keywords=mudder+2ds
  

  
 But I am purchasing this case as I find myself stacking the Mojo with my X3ii these days:
 http://www.apecase.com/net/ac165.php


----------



## audi0nick128

Before 


After


Don't look at the finish... The heatshrinks didn't come, yet

Now I still have to test if it improves SQ, but since the stuff is also used by the military, it should not be snake oil... So I hope  

CHEERS


----------



## RPB65

steffi said:


> I suggest you upgrade to iOS10 then because for me the that same cable doesn't work in iOS10.


 

 Hi, thanks for this info. Have you tried the iOS 10 GM or final release with the Lavricable?


----------



## AxelCloris

I upgrade to the iOS 10 GM earlier today and I'll test my Mojo with the L19 when I get home.


----------



## RPB65

axelcloris said:


> I upgrade to the iOS 10 GM earlier today and I'll test my Mojo with the L19 when I get home.


 

 Ahh, you mention the L19 cable, yes please test it for us, however I am using a cable from Lavricable and so _not_ an L19.
 Thanks for the help.


----------



## RPB65

Has anyone here tried the Lavricable (iPhone to Mojo) with iOS 10 GM?


----------



## GreenBow

audi0nick128 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> After
> ...


 
  
 Not sure what you are meaning. Is it a new cable, or a new cable cover maybe for shielding?
  
 Interesting though.


----------



## ufospls2

Hey All,
  
 I keep going through cheap crappy cables for my Mojo. Is there a suggested, good quality cable, for connecting the Mojo to a regular USB port on a Macbook Pro? So, USB to Micro USB? Thanks for the help!


----------



## EagleWings

Try Anker


----------



## tretneo

eaglewings said:


> Try Anker


 
  
 Agreed, I have a couple of these and they're great.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019PZPYK6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8
  
 Edit: They make them in multiple lengths btw 1ft, 3ft, 6ft, etc.


----------



## Deftone

ra97or said:


> I wouldn't just disregard the Sony player before it is even out. It's pretty arrogant to just think nothing will ever beat the Mojo without even giving them a chance.
> 
> Keep an open mind.




This is what annoys me about some mojo fanboys, they think everything the comes to market now will just suck without even having heard it.

I have a mojo and really love the damn thing but it is not the be all and end all.


----------



## captblaze

deftone said:


> This is what annoys me about some mojo fanboys, they think everything the comes to market now will just suck without even having heard it.
> 
> I have a mojo and really love the damn thing but it is not the be all and end all.


 

 ​I own Mojo and wouldn't consider myself a fan boy. I do have a long history of buying quality audio products of which I would consider Mojo in that category. Is it the end game device that people seem to strive for? No. Does it provide a unique audio experience in the mobile realm? Yes.
  
 Just because someone has enthusiasm for a product doesn't make me run out and buy it. I am old enough to have figured out that a listen or two prior to purchasing usually prevents buyers remorse. I trust nobody except myself in judging what sound quality works for me. That being said I own many mobile "sound enhancers". Mojo, Hugo, Korg DS DAC 100m, Schiit Fulla. and JDS Labs C5D and each has unique sound qualities and each sound slightly different depending on the transducers I connect to them.
  
 I guess what I am trying to say is chill out and go get what tickles your stereocilia and let the next guy do the same.


----------



## jmills8

captblaze said:


> ​I own Mojo and wouldn't consider myself a fan boy. I do have a long history of buying quality audio products of which I would consider Mojo in that category. Is it the end game device that people seem to strive for? No. Does it provide a unique audio experience in the mobile realm? Yes.
> 
> Just because someone has enthusiasm for a product doesn't make me run out and buy it. I am old enough to have figured out that a listen or two prior to purchasing usually prevents buyers remorse. I trust nobody except myself in judging what sound quality works for me. That being said I own many mobile "sound enhancers". Mojo, Hugo, Korg DS DAC 100m, Schiit Fulla. and JDS Labs C5D and each has unique sound qualities and each sound slightly different depending on the transducers I connect to them.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is chill out and go get what tickles your stereocilia and let the next guy do the same.


 Never ending end game.


----------



## AxelCloris

Anyone who has the L19 should be happy to know that it works swimmingly with the Mojo and iOS 10. That's great news for me since I planned to use the Mojo with my new phone for 3.5mm terminated headphones.
  
 I'm not sure what kind of process people use with their non-MFI interconnects but I don't typically have issues pairing mine together. I connect the MicroUSB first then turn on the Mojo. I make sure no music is playing and then connect to the phone's Lightning port. Once I press play the power marble indicates that it's receiving a signal and away we go. Hopefully those steps can help some with their connectivity issues.


----------



## EagleWings

About time that we had a good-quality, affordable case option for the Mojo:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-EASECASE-Custom-Made-Leather-case-for-CHORD-MOJO-/282150057265?hash=item41b1743531:g:cMUAAOSwawpXv8Ue


----------



## noobandroid

eaglewings said:


> About time that we had a good-quality, affordable case option for the Mojo:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-EASECASE-Custom-Made-Leather-case-for-CHORD-MOJO-/282150057265?hash=item41b1743531:g:cMUAAOSwawpXv8Ue



best of all is customizable and is cowhide leather


----------



## simonm

ufospls2 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I keep going through cheap crappy cables for my Mojo. Is there a suggested, good quality cable, for connecting the Mojo to a regular USB port on a Macbook Pro? So, USB to Micro USB? Thanks for the help!




For MacBook Pro use optical.

PS. Congratulations all on 1500 pages!

PPS. I too just installed iOS 10 and am pretty impressed with how well it performs on the 5s. Better than iOS 9 I think.

PPPS. I want an album or to on 7digital.com but it is region locked. Anyone know of a workaround? It's not available in my country.


----------



## Light - Man

simonm said:


> PS. *Congratulations all on 1500 pages!*


----------



## god-bluff

eaglewings said:


> About time that we had a good-quality, affordable case option for the Mojo:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-EASECASE-Custom-Made-Leather-case-for-CHORD-MOJO-/282150057265?hash=item41b1743531:g:cMUAAOSwawpXv8Ue




Is there anything wrong with the official case other maybe the price?


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> About time that we had a good-quality, affordable case option for the Mojo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

That looks identical to my Dignis case but it does not say it on the case that I can see.


----------



## audi0nick128

greenbow said:


> Not sure what you are meaning. Is it a new cable, or a new cable cover maybe for shielding?
> 
> Interesting though.




It's the later  It's 'flexo Conductive' I'd say it's worth a try. 
Cheers


----------



## EagleWings

god-bluff said:


> Is there anything wrong with the official case other maybe the price?




Nope. It's very good.


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > About time that we had a good-quality, affordable case option for the Mojo:
> ...




This is a different manufacturer called Easecase, I haven't owned any of their cases, but I have heard that they are good.


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > About time that we had a good-quality, affordable case option for the Mojo:
> ...




Found this on the Lotoo Paw Gold thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/744346/introducing-lotoo-paw-gold/2400#post_12852863


----------



## steffi

rpb65 said:


> Hi, thanks for this info. Have you tried the iOS 10 GM or final release with the Lavricable?


 

 I meant to say Not upgrade.
  
 Lavricable with iOS 10 GM isn't working for me.
  
 Correction: It is actually working now. So no issues for me.


----------



## RPB65

steffi said:


> I meant to say Not upgrade.
> 
> Lavricable with iOS 10 GM isn't working for me.



What the flying ****** Apple! Oh *** and various other swear words and such! 
Thx for the info steffi.


----------



## captblaze

rpb65 said:


> What the flying ****** Apple! Oh *** and various other swear words and such!
> Thx for the info steffi.


 

 ​Apple for many years has attempted to make their proprietary technology the only technology that works. The only true way to combat that is to stop buying their products. end of story.
  
 Since there are other transport options to connect to Mojo, perhaps it is time to let go


----------



## steffi

captblaze said:


> ​Apple for many years has attempted to make their proprietary technology the only technology that works. The only true way to combat that is to stop buying their products. end of story.
> 
> Since there are other transport options to connect to Mojo, perhaps it is time to let go


 

 Ok I've tried it again this morning and it's working. No idea yesterday why it didn't but Music to Mojo with Lavricable is working right now.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Does calling someone "fanboy" mean the discussion is ended?
  
  
  
 Back to hearing the Beatles at the Hollywood Bowl and old Jessie Mathews movies via Mojo and thanking England for some fun.


----------



## GreenBow

peter hyatt said:


> Does calling someone "fanboy" mean the discussion is ended?
> 
> 
> 
> Back to hearing the Beatles at the Hollywood Bowl and old Jessie Mathews movies via Mojo and thanking England for some fun.


 
  
 Who knows man?
  
 Personally I had many uncertainties with the Mojo along the way. However once you have found your way around the Mojo foibles, the Mojo rewards you endlessly.
  
 I just listened to an amazing piano piece, followed by Balcony Scene (Romeo and Juliet) by Craig Armstrong: on Classic FM. That's at only 128kbps. Yet it was all deeply involving, moving, and very presentable at this low bit-rate. Then when I connect PC and play my CDs ripped the meatier presentation of fuller bit-rates is rewarding.
  
 I wouldn't call me a fan-boy but I love what my Mojo does with music. It's end-game for now, though I'd love a TT. However it doesn't matter that I don't have a TT.
  
 P.S. My music tastes vary hugely and Mojo caters for all. Hawkwind, ABBA, Rush, U2, some reggae, world music, (even one Adele track so far). You name the genre, there's probably some good music in it. About the only type of musics I don't like are those that go extremes. Like repetitious RAP, death metal, extreme punk.
  
 To those who are picking on the Mojo, (not you Mr Hyatt), leave the Mojo alone. Unless you have something constructive to add. I am sure if you had something constructive to add, Mr Watts would be glad to hear it.


----------



## TokenGesture

I don't think I'm picking on the mojo. Just reporting on my trials with it and receiving good info on how to get over them.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

captblaze said:


> ​Apple for many years has attempted to make their proprietary technology the only technology that works. The only true way to combat that is to stop buying their products. end of story.
> 
> Since there are other transport options to connect to Mojo, perhaps it is time to let go



I'm confused. Is the general consensus here that Android users have less cable issues?


----------



## captblaze

dexter morgan said:


> I'm confused. Is the general consensus here that Android users have less cable issues?


 

 ​I connect to a DAP via optical connection... avoids all the mess of RF interference and such that USB and proprietary connections provide. I use my phone as a phone and not an entertainment hub. saves a lot of headaches overall


----------



## headwhacker

captblaze said:


> ​I connect to a DAP via optical connection... avoids all the mess of RF interference and such that USB and proprietary connections provide. I use my phone as a phone and not an entertainment hub. saves a lot of headaches overall




Agree, the original AK100 and later on the mk2 is still the perfect transport for mojo imo. It just let you enjoy music and not worry about much else. Maybe only Chord's upcoming SD Card/Music play module can top that for me


----------



## jmills8

headwhacker said:


> Agree, the original AK100 and later on the mk2 is still the perfect transport for mojo imo. It just let you enjoy music and not worry about much else. Maybe only Chord's upcoming SD Card/Music play module can top that for me


 very thick, not pocket friendly.


----------



## kinetic758

dexter morgan said:


> I'm confused. Is the general consensus here that Android users have less cable issues?




Not sure, but aren't Apple products the only devices that allow you to get bit perfect output from streaming services (both offline and online, Spotify etc)? 

Considering avoiding Android (which upsamples) and getting an iDevice because of this.


----------



## miketlse

dexter morgan said:


> I'm confused. Is the general consensus here that Android users have less cable issues?


 
  
 I think that the consensus has probably shifted during the one year (approx) that the mojo has been on sale.
  

i think that optical cables have the least issues, once users identified the best plugs, and brand (and macbook pro users liked the optical solution as well)
Android users started off having a lot of issues, but many of the issues turned out to be related to music players, or android settings. Users eventually identified the cable brands with the best construction, and best shielding, and added ferrite chokes if needed. There are few reports of cable issues nowadays, so I think android cables have shifted up from 3rd to 2nd place
Apple users quickly identified brands of cable and adapters that worked, and there seemed few real issues. Gradually the reports of some cable brands, starting to work intermittently, or stop completely, have become more numerous. Now that apple have introduced a new socket, I presume there will be a new set of issues with users having to buy new cables. So I think that apple cables have shifted from 2nd to 3rd place.
  
 The SE 846 thread has been on fire for a couple of days, with users debating how they can use their beloved headphones, now that the new iphone has ditched the headpdone socket. A lot of debate about how apple can construct, and then sell a cable for $9 which contains a DAC plus a headphone amp, and still make a profit.


----------



## miketlse

kinetic758 said:


> Not sure, but aren't Apple products the only devices that allow you to get bit perfect output from streaming services (both offline and online, Spotify etc)?
> 
> Considering avoiding Android (which upsamples) and getting an iDevice because of this.


 
 the cheapest solution is modify your android settings. Read post #3.


----------



## music4mhell

miketlse said:


> kinetic758 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure, but aren't Apple products the only devices that allow you to get bit perfect output from streaming services (both offline and online, Spotify etc)?
> ...


 
 You can't modify android settings.
 If you have local files(FLAC, DSD), then Android player like (UAPP, Hiby) can send bit perfect to Mojo.
 But for other sources like Spotify or any other online source, you can't change the default UPSAMPLING to 192 Khz by GOOGLE


----------



## kinetic758

music4mhell said:


> You can't modify android settings.
> If you have local files(FLAC, DSD), then Android player like (UAPP, Hiby) can send bit perfect to Mojo.
> But for other sources like Spotify or any other online source, you can't change the default UPSAMPLING to 192 Khz by GOOGLE




Yes, that was my understanding. Unless "modify android settings" implied rooting your device and installing a custom rom?


----------



## TokenGesture

New CCK bought and adopting the protocol described above, it seems to work. We will see if it works on a trian when I really need it 
  
 Anyone using the Pioneer DAP as a transport?  Any recommendations for an OTG cable that 100% works with it?


----------



## music4mhell

kinetic758 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > You can't modify android settings.
> ...


 
 That is not verified yet, i am still searching the solution


----------



## Dexter Morgan

captblaze said:


> ​I connect to a DAP via optical connection... avoids all the mess of RF interference and such that USB and proprietary connections provide. I use my phone as a phone and not an entertainment hub. saves a lot of headaches overall



I can appreciate your preferences. For me, the last thing I want is another device I have to lug around. As I use streaming music services and like to have one device do everything, an iDevice is still the simplest solution for me. Granted I use the proprietary CCK and have had zero issues.


----------



## captblaze

dexter morgan said:


> I can appreciate your preferences. For me, the last thing I want is another device I have to lug around. As I use streaming music services and like to have one device do everything, an iDevice is still the simplest solution for me. Granted I use the proprietary CCK and have had zero issues.


 

 ​a wise man once told me "single purpose devices are single purpose for a reason" I for one would rather have a quality experience than have a less than experience with a device that is a compilation of other devices.
  
 a phone emits radio frequency waves of various lengths and amplitudes and there is no way around that if you are expecting to be able to use the phone for its main purpose.
  
 so to each is own and that is the end of my rant on this topic.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

captblaze said:


> ​a wise man once told me "single purpose devices are single purpose for a reason" I for one would rather have a quality experience than have a less than experience with a device that is a compilation of other devices.
> 
> a phone emits radio frequency waves of various lengths and amplitudes and there is no way around that if you are expecting to be able to use the phone for its main purpose.
> 
> so to each is own and that is the end of my rant on this topic.




If only there were some kind of "airplane mode"


----------



## Mython

dexter morgan said:


> captblaze said:
> 
> 
> > ​a wise man once told me "single purpose devices are single purpose for a reason" I for one would rather have a quality experience than have a less than experience with a device that is a compilation of other devices.
> ...


 
  
 If only someone was willing to actually *use* airplane mode


----------



## Dexter Morgan

mython said:


> If only someone was willing to actually *use* airplane mode




Have you been reading my journal?   

(Please do not attempt to up the triple-wink)


----------



## captblaze

dexter morgan said:


> If only there were some kind of "airplane mode"


 

 ​point of fact.. airplane mode silences the cellular radio. Wi-Fi and Bluetooth still function in airplane mode thus emitting RF signals, but why let a few facts get in the way?


----------



## TokenGesture

The idea of borking your mobile to make it play nice with mojo seems backward to me. I mean why do you carry a phone in the first place?


----------



## Mython

You don't get something for nothing.
  
 If you carry a phone to make calls, then that's great, but if you want to strap a DAC to it, then some compromises may be necessary (although many people are fortunate to not experience RF issues).
  
 One can't _100%_ circumvent the laws of physics, just for personal convenience, no matter who the manufacturer may be.
  
  
 I don't personally have any angst about the issue, from either side of the debate, but I do wish some folks would be more pragmatic about the world they live in - if you can't always have your cake _and_ eat it, then why not accept that, and take pragmatic steps to side-step the issue(s) instead of griping about it?
  
 The ubiquitous phrase, so often seen in science fiction, "Resistance is futile" is relevant on so many levels, in human life experience, from the esoteric to the mundane and practical. Braking systems and circuitboard components are special exceptions, however


----------



## jmills8

tokengesture said:


> The idea of borking your mobile to make it play nice with mojo seems backward to me. I mean why do you carry a phone in the first place?


 Thete are many reasons why using a phone with the Mojo is better. 1. Great screen to view while on the go, 2. Actually very thin easy to slide in pocket. Most daps are thick, 3. Only way to EQ the Mojo and yes I do use eq, 4. Phone actually sounds great with the Mojo and a lot of music player apps to chose from. I use a phone only to use with the mojo and never heard any RF noises, my mojo/phobes is dead silent when the music is not playibg.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

captblaze said:


> ​point of fact.. airplane mode silences the cellular radio. Wi-Fi and Bluetooth still function in airplane mode thus emitting RF signals, but why let a few facts get in the way?




What makes you say that? WiFi and Bluetooth both turn off when I enter airplane mode. Even if I turn on WiFi, I don't get any interference. Only with cellular enabled.


----------



## hung031086

With $400 budget, What is the best choice for dap to stack with mojo ?


----------



## music4mhell

captblaze said:


> dexter morgan said:
> 
> 
> > If only there were some kind of "airplane mode"
> ...


 
 Wrong, in airplane mode all Wifi, Bluetooth, Cellular network are off.
 But you can turn on Wifi in airplane mode. 
  
 When you click on airplane mode, by default it turn off everything.


----------



## captblaze

dexter morgan said:


> What makes you say that? WiFi and Bluetooth both turn off when I enter airplane mode. Even if I turn on WiFi, I don't get any interference. Only with cellular enabled.


 

 ​I say that based on the fact that my Nexus 5 in airplane mode allows the Wi-Fi  and Bluetooth to operate and only the cellular radio is shut down...
  
  
 and to this i end my participation in this discussion... as stated previously you do what works best for you...


----------



## Mython

hung031086 said:


> With $400 budget, What is the best choice for dap to stack with mojo ?


 
  
  
 Some DAPs to consider include:
  
 Fiio X3ii
  
 Shanling M1  www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd
  
 Hidizs AP-60  www.facebook.com/hidizs


----------



## Dexter Morgan

tokengesture said:


> The idea of borking your mobile to make it play nice with mojo seems backward to me. I mean why do you carry a phone in the first place?




When I want to use it as a phone, I use it as a phone. When I want to do serious music listening, I put it into airplane mode. It's nice to go off the grid sometimes. Most times when I'm out and about, I'm listening to music for short periods of time, so it's not a big deal for me to turn off the cellular radio for 10 minutes here and there. I can understand that some people may need to be available 24/7, so that might not be a good solution for them. I guess my issue is that some people think their preferred method of using the Mojo is the only truly valid one. We're all different folks, and there isn't a one size fits all answer here. Different methods work for different people, no need to put anyone down because you only like Chocolate ice cream.


----------



## TokenGesture

I'm not putting anyone down. Just expressing my opinion. This thread seems very sensitive   All I mean is that for a product that has been marketed as a mass market adjunct to a mobile phone to improve music playback from it, being recommended to disable the _phone_ part of the phone is unlikely in my view to be an aid to such mass market acceptance...


----------



## Dexter Morgan

tokengesture said:


> I'm not putting anyone down. Just expressing my opinion. This thread seems very sensitive   All I mean is that for a product that has been marketed as a mass market adjunct to a mobile phone to improve music playback from it, being recommended to disable the _phone_ part of the phone is unlikely in my view to be an aid to such mass market acceptance...:rolleyes:



Sorry, that wasn't directed solely at you. Yes I'm a sensitive man and proud of it. You make a fair point there too.


----------



## kejar31

captblaze said:


> ​a wise man once told me "single purpose devices are single purpose for a reason" I for one would rather have a quality experience than have a less than experience with a device that is a compilation of other devices.
> 
> a phone emits radio frequency waves of various lengths and amplitudes and there is no way around that if you are expecting to be able to use the phone for its main purpose.
> 
> so to each is own and that is the end of my rant on this topic.




I don't know about you, but I get zero RF noise from my phone when using the Mojo..

That said, if I were to want a truly portable solution (don't have one ATM), I would go with a DAP as well.. I personally do not like carrying around a clunk of two or more devices rubber banned together..


----------



## tretneo

kejar31 said:


> I don't know about you, but I get zero RF noise from my phone when using the Mojo..
> 
> That said, if I were to want a truly portable solution (don't have one ATM), I would go with a DAP as well.. I personally do not like carrying around a clunk of two or more devices rubber banned together..


 
  
 Same here, zero RF noise w/ my iPhone + Mojo.
  
 Agreed, while an iDevice+Mojo stack works great I prefer a DAP (hence why I went with an AK300) for the convenience/practicality. This leaves my Mojo doing desktop Amp/DAC duty which IMO works great.


----------



## howdy

I do not have any RF issues with my iPod Touch and Mojo using only Tidal, it is always in airplane mode. Great combo, Ive had my CCK for awhile and no issues with the cord.


----------



## x RELIC x

tokengesture said:


> I'm not putting anyone down. Just expressing my opinion. This thread seems very sensitive   All I mean is that for a product that has been marketed as a mass market adjunct to a mobile phone to improve music playback from it, being recommended to disable the _phone_ part of the phone is unlikely in my view to be an aid to such mass market acceptance...:rolleyes:




There are going to be a lot of varying perspectives here. Some users get interference depending on the multiple variables with cellular signals. That's simply the physics of mobile tech. Same thing happens with the Oppo HA-2, and other external devices, which market the same functionality. The basic issue is broad statements that say definitively that the device doesn't work as intended, which is true for some but not all. That's where debates constantly pop up.

Personally I don't have any issue using my mobile with the Mojo unless I'm on a 2G network. My first and last 'incident' that steered me from using my mobile phone with the Mojo was when I got a notification blasting in my ears. Nope, not liking that when I'm listening to music.


----------



## analogmusic

watched Dark Knight rises on my laptop and Mojo/headphones.
  
 WOW, the soundtrack and effects sounded just like the IMAX, watching movies with Mojo is a lot of fun.


----------



## EagleWings

The first chase especially sounds phenomenal.


----------



## rkt31

I have been using mojo and hugo for watching movies for long. after lot of research I found that only j river allows to select asio driver for audio part while watching movies. VLC and other players only select mojo/hugo as a device and not asio. asio completely bypasses Windows processing and movie watching becomes much more enjoyable . in fact you need a good laptop only for both video and audio output. j river has hardware acceleration and better video processing options too which improve picture quality a lot. you can output video through HDMI and audio through USB simultaneously .


----------



## simonm

Yeah Mojo (well any good DAC/amp really) really shines with properly dynamic audio of witch films are generally a lot better than modern CDs.
  
 In fact, the apparent standard for dynamism in video may even be a bit too much for music, I don't know.  All I know is that DVD and Bluray audio is typically very dynamic because the audio engineers like to highlight things like explosions etc.
  
 Even so, I'd much rather have the cinema standard of dynamism for audio CDs than what modern CDs have become.


----------



## ubs28

simonm said:


> Yeah Mojo (well any good DAC/amp really) really shines with properly dynamic audio of witch films are generally a lot better than modern CDs.
> 
> In fact, the apparent standard for dynamism in video may even be a bit too much for music, I don't know.  All I know is that DVD and Bluray audio is typically very dynamic because the audio engineers like to highlight things like explosions etc.
> 
> Even so, I'd much rather have the cinema standard of dynamism for audio CDs than what modern CDs have become.




I don't think movie audio are doing anything funny. Music audio engineers tend to ruin audio by compressing the hell out of everything and adding artifical processes which makes the audio brighter than it really is.


----------



## GreenBow

Cyberlink Power DVD has WASAPI setting for sound. (At least version 15 does. I don't know when it started with that product.) Voices on Star Trek: The Next Gen (Blu-ray) have spectacular spacing and reality, using PC and Mojo.


----------



## theveterans

simonm said:


> Yeah Mojo (well any good DAC/amp really) really shines with properly dynamic audio of witch films are generally a lot better than modern CDs.
> 
> In fact, the apparent standard for dynamism in video may even be a bit too much for music, I don't know.  All I know is that DVD and Bluray audio is typically very dynamic because the audio engineers like to highlight things like explosions etc.
> 
> Even so, I'd much rather have the cinema standard of dynamism for audio CDs than what modern CDs have become.


 
  
 Movies have to have a very wide dynamic range to portay the scenes with realistic levels of background and ambient noise. Imagine if all sounds are loud and compressed. The scenes will sound flat and unrealistic.


----------



## rkt31

j river has wasapi too along with asio.


----------



## theveterans

I use ASIO from my W4S USB to SPDIF converter rather than Chord's USB. PCM 24/192 KHz and DSD64 (2.8 MHz) works too over a ADAT lightpipe compatible optical cable. DSD256 (11.2Mhz) sadly is not supported over optical. With WiFi PC or smartphone 3G/LTE cellular -> USB to SPDIF optical -> Mojo, I get zero interference unlike USB direct which grains the sound due to RF/EMI noise that I'm getting with Mojo.


----------



## shootthemoon18

I think everyone agrees that Mojo is a fantastic DAC and is considered high end or entry level high end. AMP wise, it's very capable as well but I was wondering what would be an upgrade? I ask this because i'm using audioquest nighthawks with mojo and i find that mojo does't give it satisfying dynamics. I think most people are happy with these combo but i'm a huge dynamics lover and i can immediately tell if a system can be better dynamic wise. I have a Sony MDR100AP as well and it portrays better dynamics and bass control when driven by Mojo.


----------



## theveterans

^ Definitely desktop amp. Your Nighthawk will sing like a bird with a desktop amp like the Schiit Jotunheim. For portable amp, I don't have any recommendations though.


----------



## shootthemoon18

theveterans said:


> ^ Definitely desktop amp. Your Nighthawk will sing like a bird with a desktop amp like the Schiit Jotunheim. For portable amp, I don't have any recommendations though.


 
  
 Yeah i was thinking the same. I was just wondering what kind of price range should i be looking at. I have not heard the Jotunheim but i'm a bit skeptical if it will be a significant upgrade. It definitely has the power and should make the Hawks sing dynamically but at the same time it's not Class A so i suspect transparency will take a big hit.


----------



## rkt31

theveterans, the cable between USB out of PC to USB to optical converter is as prone to emi/rfi as the direct cable to mojo plus these converter may add their own emi rfi before converting it to optical. using a good short shielded USB cable to mojo with ferrite chokes may sound better as that way the data transfer is asynchronous. though I have not used optical input of mojo but imho USB direct route is much more versatile and may sound better if used with some cheap tweaks .


----------



## maxh22

shootthemoon18 said:


> I think everyone agrees that Mojo is a fantastic DAC and is considered high end or entry level high end. AMP wise, it's very capable as well but I was wondering what would be an upgrade? I ask this because i'm using audioquest nighthawks with mojo and i find that mojo does't give it satisfying dynamics. I think most people are happy with these combo but i'm a huge dynamics lover and i can immediately tell if a system can be better dynamic wise. I have a Sony MDR100AP as well and it portrays better dynamics and bass control when driven by Mojo.


 
 Rob Watts uses the Nighthawk and Mojo combo and says it's his favorite combo and he can listen for hours upon hours with no fatigue. Instead of getting an Amp and degrading the transparency, have you considered EQ'ing the sound to your tastes? I remember reading a review of the nighthawk headphones and the reviewer thought that the Mojo + Nighthawk combo sounded a little to thick sounding for his tasts. But when paired with the Hugo it sounded just right. You can try increasing the treble response to make it sound more open and 'dynamic'.


----------



## theveterans

rkt31 said:


> theveterans, the cable between USB out of PC to USB to optical converter is as prone to emi/rfi as the direct cable to mojo plus these converter may add their own emi rfi before converting it to optical. using a good short shielded USB cable to mojo with ferrite chokes may sound better as that way the data transfer is asynchronous. though I have not used optical input of mojo but imho USB direct route is much more versatile and may sound better if used with some cheap tweaks .




IMO, I don't think EMI/RF will pass through the digital conversation and or even change the "jitter" since USB is asynchronous. Does RF/EFI travel through light? I put a good amount of distance (4 feet) between source and mojo since the noise can bypass the cables and interfere directly to mojo's analog stage output. Based on my experience, but YMMV as always, I've never heard any foreign noise when using optical compared to USB that I was using before.


----------



## rkt31

@theveterans, frankly speaking I have not tried any USB to optical converter but as I think just like your w4s converter is converting the usb to optical , the mojo inside it is receiving the data and converting to usable stream without losing the advantage of asynchronous transfer while with optical you lose the advantage of mojo's clock . only reason of mojo's usb sounding grainy can be the noise picked up by the non galvanically isolated usb input . for this I have used some cheap tweaks like adding ferrite cores ( add as many as you find practical) and few jitterbugs . currently listening to some dsd256 files via Lenovo laptops using foobar and chord asio driver. I would say it is sounding totally sublime. there isn't even the slightest hint of grain or noise even with CD quality files . background is ultra black , no sibilance at all , just pure music flowing .


----------



## 2bxfile

I'm interested in getting a MOJO (and also looking at the Bimby) for my laptop and main 2 channel amp listening system - no headphones.  If I choose the MOJO and have it connected to my pc via USB and then out into my integrated, can I use one MOJO line out (3.5 to RCA) for my integrated and the other line out (3.5 to RCA) into my CD player when I want to spin a disc?  Thanks.


----------



## harpo1

2bxfile said:


> I'm interested in getting a MOJO (and also looking at the Bimby) for my laptop and main 2 channel amp listening system - no headphones.  If I choose the MOJO and have it connected to my pc via USB and then out into my integrated, can I use one MOJO line out (3.5 to RCA) for my integrated and the other line out (3.5 to RCA) into my CD player when I want to spin a disc?  Thanks.


 
 why would you want to take an output from the mojo to an input on your CD player?


----------



## 2bxfile

just aksing if this can be done - new at this


----------



## Mython

You would need to take a co-axial or optical output from your CD player, and connect that, using an appropriate cable, to the correct *input *of Mojo.
  
 And then you can use one of Mojos 3.5mm stereo *outputs *to connect to your amplifier.


----------



## harpo1

2bxfile said:


> just aksing if this can be done - new at this


 
 The mojo doesn't have any analog inputs so do as Mython suggested.


----------



## 2bxfile

Thanks for that.  Can you tell me instead of having a wall wart for the Mojo charge, can one simply have the Mojo's charging USB input plugged into the laptop via the UjSB A and charge up the Mojo on a constant basis?


----------



## theveterans

rkt31 said:


> @theveterans, frankly speaking I have not tried any USB to optical converter but as I think just like your w4s converter is converting the usb to optical , the mojo inside it is receiving the data and converting to usable stream without losing the advantage of asynchronous transfer while with optical you lose the advantage of mojo's clock . only reason of mojo's usb sounding grainy can be the noise picked up by the non galvanically isolated usb input . for this I have used some cheap tweaks like adding ferrite cores ( add as many as you find practical) and few jitterbugs . currently listening to some dsd256 files via Lenovo laptops using foobar and chord asio driver. I would say it is sounding totally sublime. there isn't even the slightest hint of grain or noise even with CD quality files . background is ultra black , no sibilance at all , just pure music flowing .


 
  
 ^ As long as we achieve the same noise-free, just music flowing output. Though in my setup, I hear no SQ difference between USB and optical except for the barely audible background static noise from USB. Regarding the reclocking from W4S, maybe my ears are not trained enough to hear the difference between the clocks from Mojo and from W4S. I only have DSD64 in my collection and W4S delivers this through optical without a fault


----------



## rkt31

what I guess , the poster want to know whether he can use both headphone output simultaneously. there is no problem in using both headphone out provided the overall load does not go below 8ohm ( as far as I remember) imho mojo is much more advance dac and can beat much more expensive dacs be it ds or multibit of other brands including SC***t purely for sound quality.


----------



## miketlse

2bxfile said:


> I'm interested in getting a MOJO (and also looking at the Bimby) for my laptop and main 2 channel amp listening system - no headphones.  If I choose the MOJO and have it connected to my pc via USB and then out into my integrated, can I use one MOJO line out (3.5 to RCA) for my integrated and the other line out (3.5 to RCA) into my CD player when I want to spin a disc?  Thanks.


 
  
 The two 3.5mm outputs are connected together inside. they are intended so that a couple of people can both listen to the same music, through their own pair of headphones.
 Both of the 3.5mm outputs are analogue. Many people (sometimes myself included) use the Mojo output, as the input for their integrated amp, so that they can drive passive speakers.
 However it is confusing why you would want to feed the analogue output from Mojo, into the analogue output from a CD player.


----------



## miketlse

2bxfile said:


> Thanks for that.  Can you tell me instead of having a wall wart for the Mojo charge, can one simply have the Mojo's charging USB input plugged into the laptop via the UjSB A and charge up the Mojo on a constant basis?


 
  
 provided the laptop usb socket can supply 5V at 1A (minimum) to your Mojo. Not all laptop usb sockets can.


----------



## 2bxfile

miketlse said:


> The two 3.5mm outputs are connected together inside. they are intended so that a couple of people can both listen to the same music, through their own pair of headphones.
> Both of the 3.5mm outputs are analogue. Many people (sometimes myself included) use the Mojo output, as the input for their integrated amp, so that they can drive passive speakers.
> However it is confusing why you would want to feed the analogue output from Mojo, into the analogue output from a CD player.


 
 Yes, I see my mistake in that now. Thanks


----------



## 2bxfile

miketlse said:


> provided the laptop usb socket can supply 5V at 1A (minimum) to your Mojo. Not all laptop usb sockets can.


 

 Thanks for that.  I'm looking for a new laptop for my intended purposes with MOJO so I'll definitely investigate the USB's abilities.


----------



## 2bxfile

I've heard that some have had noise (RF) issues from their laptops while using MOJO.  Some have suggested a regen or Wyred 4.  Should I factor this into my budget when looking at the MOJO verses the Bimby?


----------



## theveterans

> I've heard that some have had noise (RF) issues from their laptops while using MOJO.  Some have suggested a regen or Wyred 4.  Should I factor this into my budget when looking at the MOJO verses the Bimby?


 
  
 Depends on how you use the laptop. Maybe in your case, you don't have the dreaded noise.


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> I've heard that some have had noise (RF) issues from their laptops while using MOJO.  Some have suggested a regen or Wyred 4.  Should I factor this into my budget when looking at the MOJO verses the Bimby?




Not really.. Both are susceptible to RF noise but I think Mojo is more equipped to handle it. But if you are using Mojo via usb, the regen would benefit both dacs.


----------



## 2bxfile

maxh22 said:


> Not really.. Both are susceptible to RF noise but I think Mojo is more equipped to handle it. But if you are using Mojo via usb, the regen would benefit both dacs.


 

 Thanks very much Max


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> Thanks very much Max


 
 No problem 
  
 Another good usb isolator is the Schiit Wyrd.
  
 It cost $99 vs $175 for the USB regen. I had both and the differences between them are insignificant. 
  
 The upside to the Wyrd is that Mojo can be stacked on top of it, giving a cleaner look. 
  
 The downside to the wyrd is that you need to buy your own Usb type A cable to connect it to your pc; The regen comes with all the needed cables. 
  
 A very good sounding and inexpensive USB cable.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Hi-Speed-Ferrite-U023-006/dp/B003MQ29B2/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1473630315&sr=8-12&keywords=tripp+lite+usb


----------



## NaiveSound

Note 5 to mojo sound is gorgeous, but man... Better not use 4g or texting... Rf renders it garbage


----------



## 2bxfile

maxh22 said:


> No problem
> 
> Another good usb isolator is the Schiit Wyrd.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Max:
  
 Regarding the RF noise from the laptops USB, you said that both have noise, but would not the MOJO be more susceptible not being galvanically isolated whereas the Schiit is?


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> Thanks Max:
> 
> Regarding the RF noise from the laptops USB, you said that both have noise, but would not the MOJO be more susceptible not being galvanically isolated whereas the Schiit is?


 
 None of the schiit dacs are galvanically isolated.


----------



## 2bxfile

naivesound said:


> Note 5 to mojo sound is gorgeous, but man... Better not use 4g or texting... Rf renders it garbage


 

 NaiveSound:  Can you explain what you mean in your thought.  I don't understand the "5" or the 4g.  Thanks


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> NaiveSound:  Can you explain what you mean in your thought.  I don't understand the "5" or the 4g.  Thanks


 
 Naivesound is saying that when he browse's the internet and texts while Mojo is playing, he gets a lot of interference.


----------



## 2bxfile

maxh22 said:


> None of the schiit dacs are galvanically isolated.


 

 Hi Max:  I went into the post last week where the developer said that they were but "we didn't think that we had to state the obvious, of coarse they are galvanically isolated" _ loose paraphrase_


----------



## 2bxfile

maxh22 said:


> Naivesound is saying that when he browse's the internet and texts while Mojo is playing, he gets a lot of interference.


 

 Ah yes, I've heard that you can't do anything else whilst listening.  Thanks


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> Hi Max:  I went into the post last week where the developer said that they were but "we didn't think that we had to state the obvious, of coarse they are galvanically isolated" _ loose paraphrase_


 
 Hmmmm. That's weird. If that's true then they should have put it on their website. Because from my knowledge, none of their dacs are galvanically isolated.


----------



## 2bxfile

maxh22 said:


> Hmmmm. That's weird. If that's true then they should have put it on their website. Because from my knowledge, none of their dacs are galvanically isolated.


 

 If I find it I'll post it.  It was the young feller from Schiit with the full head of brown hair.  Don't recall his handle.


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> If I find it I'll post it.  It was the young feller from Schiit with the full head of brown hair.  Don't recall his handle.


 
 I have searched for a bit and couldn't find anything yet. What I did find was that most people end up adding a Wyrd or regen to their Bitfrost, Gungnir, Yggy, and all of them say it improve's the sound. A few reviews I have read also mentioned that adding a Wyrd to the chain improved musicality. 
 The only dac where such devices would be rendered irrelevent would be the Dave. But that's way out of both our price ranges haha. 
  
 The Mojo, even without a Regen or Wyrd will already sound good plugged into your laptop. You can buy a Mojo now then worry about improving the sound later.


----------



## theveterans

IMO, you won't need the WYRDs, the Spdif converters, etc if you are NOT getting any audible foreign noise aside from what the DAC is processing. Unfortunately in my case, cellular and WiFi, and noisy power grid are very congested in my country (Philippines) and those noises are easily transferred to my computer and to the Mojo via USB. Running my computer on battery certainly helps, but it's not until I used W4S USB to Optical SPDIF that the noise are tamed to inaudible level in my case. I haven't tried any audiophile level transport such as the microrendu to see if the noise is gone on USB without the need of the SPDIF converter or WYRD.


----------



## 2bxfile

theveterans said:


> IMO, you won't need the WYRDs, the Spdif converters, etc if you are NOT getting any audible foreign noise aside from what the DAC is processing. Unfortunately in my case, cellular and WiFi, and noisy power grid are very congested in my country (Philippines) and those noises are easily transferred to my computer and to the Mojo via USB. Running my computer on battery certainly helps, but it's not until I used W4S USB to Optical SPDIF that the noise are tamed to inaudible level in my case. I haven't tried any audiophile level transport such as the microrendu to see if the noise is gone on USB without the need of the SPDIF converter or WYRD.


 

 Thanks Veteren for your advice.


----------



## 2bxfile

maxh22 said:


> I have searched for a bit and couldn't find anything yet. What I did find was that most people end up adding a Wyrd or regen to their Bitfrost, Gungnir, Yggy, and all of them say it improve's the sound. A few reviews I have read also mentioned that adding a Wyrd to the chain improved musicality.
> The only dac where such devices would be rendered irrelevent would be the Dave. But that's way out of both our price ranges haha.
> 
> The Mojo, even without a Regen or Wyrd will already sound good plugged into your laptop. You can buy a Mojo now then worry about improving the sound later.


 

 That makes a lot of sense.  Thanks.  Just wondered, is there a high quality USB patch cord that acts like a Regan in that it helps greatly with RF, or is this just wishful thinking?


----------



## NaiveSound

2bxfile said:


> NaiveSound:  Can you explain what you mean in your thought.  I don't understand the "5" or the 4g.  Thanks




Samsung note 5 to mojo 

4g web connection




Hahah this thread should be named after you, u took over you trying to get that post count up?


----------



## 2bxfile

naivesound said:


> Samsung note 5 to mojo
> 
> 4g web connection
> 
> ...


 
 So many questions.  So little time lol.  Have a great Virginia night NS.


----------



## Smileyko

shootthemoon18 said:


> I think everyone agrees that Mojo is a fantastic DAC and is considered high end or entry level high end. AMP wise, it's very capable as well but I was wondering what would be an upgrade? I ask this because i'm using audioquest nighthawks with mojo and i find that mojo does't give it satisfying dynamics. I think most people are happy with these combo but i'm a huge dynamics lover and i can immediately tell if a system can be better dynamic wise. I have a Sony MDR100AP as well and it portrays better dynamics and bass control when driven by Mojo.


 

 Dear Moon Shooter: I am new at all this but I have bought a lots of gear this year and learned so much along the way. I just got the shoebox sized Violectric V220 amp and I got it without the inhouse DAC. I am driving it with the Mojo and sound is blowing my mind. I have 4 HP's and the only one that just didn't come up to speed is the N'Hawk. I am about to go get the Senn 800S today just to try it with the Mojo/Vio stack. NFL season is starting you'd understand. I am very happy I came across the Mojo and if the NFL doesn't sound good with the Hawk I am have to let it fly away. The Mojo alone without the Vio was great on it's own. So for the money you might try another phone and not another amp. Cheers friend.


----------



## kejar31

shootthemoon18 said:


> Yeah i was thinking the same. I was just wondering what kind of price range should i be looking at. I have not heard the Jotunheim but i'm a bit skeptical if it will be a significant upgrade. It definitely has the power and should make the Hawks sing dynamically but at the same time it's not Class A so i suspect transparency will take a big hit.




When at home, I am using a Lyr2 (LISST SS Tubes) with my Mojo.. There is definitely an improvement in speed and control while using my Ether Flows with this vs just the Mojo... Dont get me wrong though, the Mojo alone still sounds amazing with the Flows...


----------



## Pier-Fi

Hi all, I don't know if someone has posted it already, but qobuz has done a review of the Mojo (in French) here: http://www.qobuz.com/fr-fr/info/Hi-Res-Guide/Bancs-d-essai/Chord-Mojo-un-DAC-qui-sait-flatter178542?utm_medium=e-mail&utm_source=newsletter_hi_res_guide_fr_059&j=553695&e=calipiero@yahoo.fr&l=432_HTML&u=22753433&mid=7208885&jb=18

I'm a bit disappointed myself by this review which doesn't seem to have the same thoroughness as others, many qualities that have been mentioned here are not mentioned, and the listening session seems to have been done with only one headphone. Maybe it is just that was expecting a qobuzissime . 

Cheers, 

Pierre

Edit after a bit more reading: to be fair, the Oppo PM-3 seems to be their headphone of choice for their listening sessions. They change their playlist all the time too, which makes it difficult as a reader to get an idea of how the different products tested behave. I would have like them to use the same playlist as for their review of the mDSD which attracted a Qobuzissime.


----------



## shootthemoon18

smileyko said:


> Dear Moon Shooter: I am new at all this but I have bought a lots of gear this year and learned so much along the way. I just got the shoebox sized Violectric V220 amp and I got it without the inhouse DAC. I am driving it with the Mojo and sound is blowing my mind. I have 4 HP's and the only one that just didn't come up to speed is the N'Hawk. I am about to go get the Senn 800S today just to try it with the Mojo/Vio stack. NFL season is starting you'd understand. I am very happy I came across the Mojo and if the NFL doesn't sound good with the Hawk I am have to let it fly away. The Mojo alone without the Vio was great on it's own. So for the money you might try another phone and not another amp. Cheers friend.


 
  Thanks for your impression. It's helpful to know what a high end amp adds to the equation.
  
 Quote:


maxh22 said:


> Rob Watts uses the Nighthawk and Mojo combo and says it's his favorite combo and he can listen for hours upon hours with no fatigue. Instead of getting an Amp and degrading the transparency, have you considered EQ'ing the sound to your tastes? I remember reading a review of the nighthawk headphones and the reviewer thought that the Mojo + Nighthawk combo sounded a little to thick sounding for his tasts. But when paired with the Hugo it sounded just right. You can try increasing the treble response to make it sound more open and 'dynamic'.


 
 Thanks for your advice. Maybe i did't explain it well, i refer to dynamics as speed and magnitude of the transition between softest and loudest sound. Some would use terms such as slam or punch. You're right that ncreasing the treble will give it a more 'dynamic' sound signature but i was craving for more control.
  


kejar31 said:


> When at home, I am using a Lyr2 (LISST SS Tubes) with my Mojo.. There is definitely an improvement in speed and control while using my Ether Flows with this vs just the Mojo... Dont get me wrong though, the Mojo alone still sounds amazing with the Flows...


 
 Thanks for your impression. To be fair to the Mojo, i think Mojo is not providing enough current for great planar experience hence the improvement with Lyr2.


----------



## Delayeed

I was sort of thinking to pair Lyr 2 with Mojo... so does soundstage and bass increase with Lyr 2 with tubes?


----------



## kejar31

delayeed said:


> I was sort of thinking to pair Lyr 2 with Mojo... so does soundstage and bass increase with Lyr 2 with tubes?


 
  
 Bass on the Flows is more controlled, faster…  Treble is a little more controlled as well (less sibilance / breakup on the top end on some tracks)
 Soundstage and imaging are about the same though.. (which is fantastic BTW)


----------



## kejar31

shootthemoon18 said:


> Thanks for your impression. To be fair to the Mojo, i think Mojo is not providing enough current for great planar experience hence the improvement with Lyr2.


 
  
 I can not argue with that logic.... 
  
 But I will say this... The Mojo does in fact provide a great experience with the Flow's… I am completely happy just using the Mojo alone when I want to chill out in the recliner or at work..


----------



## cj3209

Let me throw in my two cents worth here:
  
 The MoJo is great with my full-sized cans (modded Ultrasone 780) but my ALO CDM is in a little higher league with more impact.  That's why MoJo is mobile and the CDM is at home.


----------



## ChordElectronics

​  
*Mojo Wins EISA Award for Best DAC/Headphone Amplifier 2016/2017*​  ​ The Chord team are thrilled to announce that our pocket powerhouse, Mojo, has won a landmark award from the European Imaging and Sound Association.​  ​ [size=small]EISA celebrates the most desirable, highest performing, best value for money products on the market, where only one product in its category can win each year. It's an incredible feat to win this award, so we are all very humbled that 2016/2017 was the turn of Mojo.[/size][size=medium] The board noted that:[/size]​  ​ With technology distilled from its high-end DACs, Chord’s pocket-sized yet hugely capable USB headphone amplifier comes in a milled-from-solid aluminium case, decorated with colour-coded controls. Battery-powered, all the Mojo’s digital processing and DAC functions are implemented in custom code rather than with off-the-shelf parts, promising compatibility with LPCM audio up to 768kHz and DSD up to DSD256. With expansion modules planned to accept SD card storage, Wi-Fi capability and a Bluetooth add-on for wireless connection, a better mix of versatility, sound quality and sheer value for money has yet to be found.​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## niron

CONGRATS Chord Electronics!


----------



## maxh22

Since we are on the topic of Mojo standalone vs with another amp, I think you guys should check out this review of Mojo:

https://headmania.org


----------



## GreenBow

I could not see me wanting to pair a Chord DAC with a headphone amp.
  
 I mean I use my Mojo with desktop speakers, and SR225e headphones. The Mojo is beautifully balanced. My 225e lack a fraction of bass; my desktop speakers don't. If I buy further kit it will be to compliment the Mojo sound like a more balanced headphone. Or neutral hi-fi gear that can work as desktop/monitoring gear, like Neat Motive 3.
  
 I would not add a headphone amp to correct headphone weakness. Neither do I think the Mojo lacks in an area where adding further processing could work.
 It's soundstage is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 It's balanced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It's tone is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Running an amp on it will lose some sound quality across connections and cables anyway.


----------



## Ike1985

@robwatts @mojoideas @chordelectronics. What do you guys think about using something like the UE bufferjack impedance adapter with Mojo? I own the A12's which the creator unfortunately saw fit to tune such that they sound best with high impedance sources. I'm hoping the impedance adapter will raise the upper mids and highs without shrinking stage or lowering sound quality.


----------



## betula

shootthemoon18 said:


> I think everyone agrees that Mojo is a fantastic DAC and is considered high end or entry level high end. AMP wise, it's very capable as well but I was wondering what would be an upgrade? I ask this because i'm using audioquest nighthawks with mojo and i find that mojo does't give it satisfying dynamics. I think most people are happy with these combo but i'm a huge dynamics lover and i can immediately tell if a system can be better dynamic wise. I have a Sony MDR100AP as well and it portrays better dynamics and bass control when driven by Mojo.


 
 An upgrade would be if you used bitperfect mode. If you already use that, then start looking for upgrades in the £1000+ price range. 

 I owned Nighthawks for a couple of months and did not think it lacks anything with Mojo. (25 ohms headphone lacking dynamics with Mojo? Come on.)
 (Although, note I sold my Nighthawks as it was not my cup of tea. I liked the bass and the velvety smoothness and comfort, but the mids and treble just did not make it up for me. It was sort of a closed in experience even compared to TH-X00s.)

 EDIT: Imo you are rather talking about headphone preference than DAC dynamics.


----------



## betula

Ok, this thing starts to drive me crazy.
 I use Mojo as desktop DAC with AQ Cinnamon. The cable connector does not have the snug fit, like some cheapo usb cables do. It moves around, and when I move Mojo it often loses connection, which results in an error message in Foobar. Repositoning the cable (while staying connected to Mojo), closing the error message and restarting the track solves the problem.
  But this happens far too often, when I move Mojo around.
 Chord says, they have standard usb inputs. AQ says they have standard usb plugs. So, there is noone to blame, but I am still going crazy due to loosing connection after the slightest movement of the unit.
  What would you guys do in my shoes?
 I obviously hear big difference between the stock usb cable and the Cinnamon. Having no better idea I thought, I'd try some other cables in Cinnamons price range or lower, and see if they stay in place. (And selling cinnamon, although I like the sonic improvement it brought.)
 Many thanks for any response.


----------



## EagleWings

betula said:


> An upgrade would be if you used bitperfect mode. If you already use that, then start looking for upgrades in the £1000+ price range.
> 
> I owned Nighthawks for a couple of months and did not think it lacks anything with Mojo. (25 ohms headphone lacks dynamics with Mojo? Come on.)
> (Although, note I sold my Nighthawks as it was not my cup of tea. I liked the bass and the velvety smoothness and comfort, but the mids and treble just did not make it up for me. It was sort of a closed in experience even compared to TH-X00s.)
> ...


 
  
 Actually, the impedance does not tell the whole story. I have a Rhapsodio Galaxy which is rated at 16 Ohm and 112 dB sensitivity. At 16 Ohm my iPhone, Mac or Fiio X3ii should not have any trouble driving it and they don't. Galaxy gets pretty loud on all these devices. But it lacks those dynamics, depth and sounds harsh. Galaxy loves power. Mojo provides sufficient power to drive it well. But it doesn't end there.  A couple of Galaxy owners have confirmed with me personally that, the Galaxy scales higher with powerful amps. The maker of the Galaxy himself uses his IEM with his desktop amp to get the best out of it.
  
 Along the same lines, it is possible for a low-impedance headphone/IEM, to sound better/scale higher with an amp that has a higher output power than the Mojo.


----------



## betula

eaglewings said:


> Actually, the impedance does not tell the whole story. I have a Rhapsodio Galaxy which is rated at 16 Ohm and 112 dB sensitivity. At 16 Ohm my iPhone, Mac or Fiio X3ii should not have any trouble driving it and they don't. Galaxy gets pretty loud on all these devices. But it lacks those dynamics, depth and sounds harsh. Galaxy loves power. Mojo provides sufficient power to drive it well. But it doesn't end there.  A couple of Galaxy owners have confirmed with me personally that, the Galaxy scales higher with powerful amps. The maker of the Galaxy himself uses his IEM with his desktop amp to get the best out of it.
> 
> Along the same lines, it is possible for a low-impedance headphone/IEM, to sound better/scale higher with an amp that has a higher output power than the Mojo.


 
 I am also aware of this.
 Impedance is just one aspect and can be very relative. 
 I believe, Mojo can start to be questionable at 300 ohms regarding dynamics. Some people find it sufficient, some do not.
 But Mojo at 25 ohms? I think all grey areas are vastly covered in this case.


----------



## betula

I am also wondering if anyone uses Mojo with LCD-2 (2016 edition)? 
 Opinions?


----------



## Mython

betula said:


> I am also wondering if anyone uses Mojo with LCD-2 (2016 edition)?
> Opinions?


 
  
 Audeze, themselves?


----------



## betula

mython said:


> Audeze, themselves?


 
 I'd rather want to hear plain and unrefined user experiences.


----------



## rkt31

considering that mojo has more  voltage output than what would even a 600 ohm headphone need to go to deafening levels , mojo should in fact perform better for dynamics as higher impedance hence higher operating voltage will require far less current and current swings for the same power . that's what differentiate between a dap and dedicated headphone amp ( portable or desktop )   i may be wrong but i can say this because i use beyer dt880 600ohm with mojo and i barely needed to go beyond light blue. even at very high levels mojo never loses the grip. in fact mojo shines at higher volume settings typically above 1 volt or so.


----------



## EagleWings

betula said:


> I am also aware of this.
> Impedance is just one aspect and can be very relative.
> I believe, Mojo can start to be questionable at 300 ohms regarding dynamics. Some people find it sufficient, some do not.
> But Mojo at 25 ohms? I think all grey areas are vastly covered in this case.


 
  
 It has been well established that Mojo does cover those grey areas. But another topic under discussion was "_can certain low-impedance headphones/IEMs scale higher, if a more powerful amp is added to the Mojo?" _and the 16 Ohm Galaxy example is a testimony to "_yes, it is possible_".


----------



## Mython

Can a Veyron or Chiron go faster with an even bigger engine?    To a degree, _"yes, it is possible"_.
  
 Does that mean one should go ahead and actually do that? It is the owner's prerogative to do whatever they wish, but the answer to the question is _"No, not necessarily"_


----------



## GreenBow

betula said:


> Ok, this thing starts to drive me crazy.
> I use Mojo as desktop DAC with AQ Cinnamon. The cable connector does not have the snug fit, like some cheapo usb cables do. It moves around, and when I move Mojo it often loses connection, which results in an error message in Foobar. Repositoning the cable (while staying connected to Mojo), closing the error message and restarting the track solves the problem.
> But this happens far too often, when I move Mojo around.
> Chord says, they have standard usb inputs. AQ says they have standard usb plugs. So, there is noone to blame, but I am still going crazy due to loosing connection after the slightest movement of the unit.
> ...


 

 There's been quite a few cases of where the Mojo behaves in this way. Most often it's been the cable. See post 2 on this thread. http://www.head-fi.org/t/788913/chord-mojo-issue-solutions-thread#post_12106124
  
 Best solution, get a cheap cable and use it to test if your problem is cable or DAC.


----------



## x RELIC x

betula said:


> I am also wondering if anyone uses Mojo with LCD-2 (2016 edition)?
> 
> Opinions?




I use the LCD-2.2 (late 2013) and it's great with the Mojo. No drivability issues at all. I can't comment on the sound compared to a 2016 version as Audeze has changed/tuned the LCD-2 sound since then. In the end, yes, the Mojo should have zero issue driving the LCD-2.


----------



## Starcruncher

betula said:


> Ok, this thing starts to drive me crazy.
> I use Mojo as desktop DAC with AQ Cinnamon. The cable connector does not have the snug fit, like some cheapo usb cables do. It moves around, and when I move Mojo it often loses connection, which results in an error message in Foobar. Repositoning the cable (while staying connected to Mojo), closing the error message and restarting the track solves the problem.
> But this happens far too often, when I move Mojo around.
> Chord says, they have standard usb inputs. AQ says they have standard usb plugs. So, there is noone to blame, but I am still going crazy due to loosing connection after the slightest movement of the unit.
> ...


 
  
 I had the same issue with the Cinnamon. Never got more than a few minutes of music before it came undone. It was a disappointment since the cable is a bit pricey but seemingly well-built with a nice aesthetic IMO. Eventually, I gave AQ another chance with the Forest. No problems at all and I do appreciate how it is more bendy. Can't compare the sound with the Cinnamon since it kept disconnecting. Strange and frustrating.


----------



## 2bxfile

miketlse said:


> provided the laptop usb socket can supply 5V at 1A (minimum) to your Mojo. Not all laptop usb sockets can.


 

 If I am in the market for a new laptop (as my music library) for the purpose of connecting the MOJO, that i have yet to purchase, and want to use one of the laptop's USB sockets to charge the MOJO on a consistent basis, how does one know that it's USB socket has a supply of 5V at 1A minimum to handle this aforementioned task?  I inquired from a tech who told me that the companies do not provide this info.  Thanks.


----------



## vapman

2bxfile said:


> If I am in the market for a new laptop (as my music library) for the purpose of connecting the MOJO, that i have yet to purchase, and want to use one of the laptop's USB sockets to charge the MOJO on a consistent basis, how does one know that it's USB socket has a supply of 5V at 1A minimum to handle this aforementioned task?  I inquired from a tech who told me that the companies do not provide this info.  Thanks.


 

 I don't know who your tech is..... but the truthful answer is it varies from laptop to laptop.
  
 For example all your Apple branded laptops max out at 500mA but might be able to push 1A if if it detects an iPad or something else with Apple trickery.
  
 On non-Apple laptops, at least on Thinkpads and other IBM/Lenovo laptops, you will notice one USB port is yellow where the rest are normal. The yellow ports are the high power ones, aka the ones that can push 1A of 5V. The rest max out at 500mA.
  
 If your laptop does not have an advertised high power port, and the specificationsmention nothing of the sort, i would assume they are all 500mA like normal.
  
 Personally I only use thinkpads and I have models from early as 2007 which implement the yellow colored high-power USB port and have never had an issue getting 1A power from them.


----------



## leaky74

Re. the AQ Cinnamon - I had the same issue with the QED Reference cable I had & returned it. I can recommend the Supra micro usb cable; no such troubles with that.


----------



## 2bxfile

vapman said:


> I don't know who your tech is..... but the truthful answer is it varies from laptop to laptop.
> 
> For example all your Apple branded laptops max out at 500mA but might be able to push 1A if if it detects an iPad or something else with Apple trickery.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Vapman.  I have an old pc laptop that needs retiring and that is the reason for my search for a new one, to marry to a MOJO when I procure one.  Query:  other than a laptop for the purposes of an interface to choose music files, are there other options that I could be overlooking that could meet this need?  I know that there are tablets but they have limited sockets and I'm not looking for wireless.  
 p.s. this is to hook-up to a 2 channel amp passive speaker listening system.  Thanks.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> Can a Veyron or Chiron go faster with an even bigger engine?    To a degree, _"yes, it is possible"_.
> 
> Does that mean one should go ahead and actually do that? It is the owner's prerogative to do whatever they wish, but the answer to the question is _"No, not necessarily"_


 
  
 Exactly. If it was matter of choice, it is up to the individual and the answer might be "no, not necessarily".
  
 But my post was geared towards the question "is it possible?"


----------



## vapman

2bxfile said:


> Thanks Vapman.  I have an old pc laptop that needs retiring and that is the reason for my search for a new one, to marry to a MOJO when I procure one.  Query:  other than a laptop for the purposes of an interface to choose music files, are there other options that I could be overlooking that could meet this need?  I know that there are tablets but they have limited sockets and I'm not looking for wireless.
> p.s. this is to hook-up to a 2 channel amp passive speaker listening system.  Thanks.


 

 If the laptop's main job is to play music, you are lucky, because even plenty of old ones will do the job. However, if you don't want to buy a laptop that doesn't have at least one 1A USB port, I'm not sure how limited your options will end up being.
  
 I am not very well versed in laptops that aren't Apple or Thinkpad. I have been using Thinkpads since the 700 series so I am somewhat of a Thinkpad fanatic I suppose. Another one of my daily driver laptops, the T420 (can be had for ~$100 easily despite being a i5 machine)  also has a high power USB port on the back.
  
 Posted from my close-to-10-year-old Thinkpad X61 with my USB DAC plugged into the high-power USB port which is currently driving my stereo.
  
 edit: I keep my Mojo charging by a wall USB brick instead of a high power USB port if I can help it.


----------



## Mython

ubs28 said:


> simonm said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Mojo (well any good DAC/amp really) really shines with properly dynamic audio of witch films are generally a lot better than modern CDs.
> ...


 
  
  
 For any of you living in the UK, there's an interesting program (called 'Sound of Cinema') on BBC4, in one hour from now (midnight), documenting the influence of modern technology upon the production of film/movie soundtracks.


----------



## 2bxfile

vapman said:


> If the laptop's main job is to play music, you are lucky, because even plenty of old ones will do the job. However, if you don't want to buy a laptop that doesn't have at least one 1A USB port, I'm not sure how limited your options will end up being.
> 
> I am not very well versed in laptops that aren't Apple or Thinkpad. I have been using Thinkpads since the 700 series so I am somewhat of a Thinkpad fanatic I suppose. Another one of my daily driver laptops, the T420 (can be had for ~$100 easily despite being a i5 machine)  also has a high power USB port on the back.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Vapman


----------



## GreenBow

2bxfile said:


> If I am in the market for a new laptop (as my music library) for the purpose of connecting the MOJO, that i have yet to purchase, and want to use one of the laptop's USB sockets to charge the MOJO on a consistent basis, how does one know that it's USB socket has a supply of 5V at 1A minimum to handle this aforementioned task?  I inquired from a tech who told me that the companies do not provide this info.  Thanks.


 
  
 All USB ports are 5v. I think all USB 2.0 ports are 0.5A (or 500mA).
  
 I think, so google it, that USB 3.0 ports are 5v 1A.
  
  
 Either way though, if you only have USB 2.0 ports it's not game over. If you have enough ports, you can join the current from two of them into one. You need a cable like this (with a USB-C micro to fit the Mojo).

 This has the wrong plug on for the Mojo, but you get the idea.


----------



## tuna47

I would like to know which would be a better choice for hifiman edition x
Mojo which I have or Jotunheim


----------



## maxh22

tuna47 said:


> I would like to know which would be a better choice for hifiman edition x
> Mojo which I have or Jotunheim




Hi, I tested the Edition X when I auditioned Hugo. It drove it with great authority. Hugo and Mojo have the same power output so Mojo will drive it very well!


----------



## x RELIC x

tuna47 said:


> I would like to know which would be a better choice for hifiman edition x
> Mojo which I have or Jotunheim




The HEX is easy to drive so if you want the measurably better DAC and more transparent analogue out then the Mojo is your pick (which already has a lot of power). If you like the tonality of Jotunheim and gobs of power for a future very difficult to drive headphone then pick the Schiit.


----------



## tuna47

Thanks for the help staying with mojo


----------



## simonm

vapman said:


> For example all your Apple branded laptops max out at 500mA but might be able to push 1A if if it detects an iPad or something else with Apple trickery.


 
  
 Not true.  From Apple:
  
Apple computers with USB 3 ports provide:

Up to 900 mA (milliamps) at 5 V (Volts) to most Apple USB peripherals and *all USB peripherals not made by Apple* in compliance with USB specifications.

 https://support.apple.com/en-au/HT204377
  
 In other words, Apple only restricts the power output to some of its own devices because it deems 500 mV (slower recharging) better for the iPhone for instance.
  
 Apple laptops with USB 3 therefore have the benefit of having both optical audio output and high-power USB ports.


----------



## rkt31

yesterday listened to mojo through Uapp with bit perfect option enabled . with this option sound becomes smoother . even a cheap android with Uapp bit perfect option enabled can rival expensive transport.


----------



## jmills8

rkt31 said:


> yesterday listened to mojo through Uapp with bit perfect option enabled . with this option sound becomes smoother . even a cheap android with Uapp bit perfect option enabled can rival expensive transport.


 Bit perfect even a multitude of music player apps sounds better than any Dap (AK120II,240,300,380 , LPG, N6, N5 , DX90 ,DX80, X3 ,X5 ,X5II).


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

2bxfile said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who your tech is..... but the truthful answer is it varies from laptop to laptop.
> ...


 
 You could build pi-based music servers, since you're mostly using it in a home setup.
  
 http://www.tested.com/tech/521750-how-i-turned-raspberry-pi-2-audiophile-music-player/
 http://www.musicservertips.com/how-to-articles/raspberry-pi-music-server/


----------



## audi0nick128

I would say make it an Odroid instead of a Pi  
Especially if you plan to use it in you're home network, since Odroid has separate bus for Ethernet and USB. 

CHEERS


----------



## 2bxfile

Thanks Green Bow and Mathi8vadhanan for those novel ideas. 
  
 Right now I'm having a difficult time trying to decide between a MOJO for my home set-up or the Bimby.  Some are having a difficult time with the Bimby drivers, as I've read from a couple of posters.  Some are having noise issues with there computers and many are having to work around other issues.  The MOJO has a one year warranty.  Some have had problems with their unit and have gotten sour.  I'd hate to come to the 14 month or so and find out that my $900.00 cdn including the 13% tax investment had evaporated because the piece decided to get a case of cadaveritis.   Whereas the Bimby has a 5 year warranty which has its benifits for someone whose wallet is light.  I have to factor in specially selected cords for the MOJO.  Some have had lose connections with their USB into MOJO having signal drop out.  There are a lot of considerations.
  
 At first I was just looking for a simple DAC such as the Arcam.  But, when I heard of the sonic superiority of the MOJO and Bimby, how could I turn my back on them.  So, I will have to work around some of the issues that will present themselves if I want to experience superior sound.  I'm just trying to anticipate the difficulties a green horn might experience. To someone who is new to the computer listening field it can be overwhelming to the mind and it appears the bank account.  When I read the posts of the advanced participants here (which to me is everyone else), my eyes go glassy and my legs stiffen out in front of me. 
  
 So, as it stands, I have to weigh some things that will tip the balance to either the Bimby or the MOJO.  Once that is decided I can move on.
  
 End of soliloquy.
  
 If after reading this, anyone who has a bone that they can throw me (please, just don't let it hurt too much lol) I'd be grateful.  I'm a grasshopper amongst nephilium.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## headfry

If you value portability, the Mojo is phenomenal - and this is with the
supplied microusb cable (and a CCK for my ios devices). Listened for hours a day 
for a month now.....if anything I like it even more... just as enthusiastic as ever about its superb sound.

Having said this, synergy is important...both my hp's have good bass weight, which is important as the Mojo's
tonal mass and weight is good but benefits from hp's with good bass response and weight. So an audition
with your own equipment is recommended.

Again, special USB cable not necessary with Mojo.


----------



## 2bxfile

headfry said:


> If you value portability, the Mojo is phenomenal - and this is with the
> supplied microusb cable (and a CCK for my ios devices). Listened for hours a day
> for a month now.....if anything I like it even more... just as enthusiastic as ever about its superb sound.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Headfry:
  
 I would be looking for Mojo to fit into my 2 channel amp listening home system with passive speakers and no headphones and no need for portability.  I know the Mojo is marketed for mobility, but since I heard such good things about it and that it can be incorporated into a home system, I've been all ears.  I'm hearing that the Mojo doesn't have a lot of bottom wieght as you mention and it's tonal mass might not be it's strong suit with passives - others would know better than me.  But I'm wondering how it would do with my new Monitor Audio Bronze 2's - they are a little warm with a sweet tweet. 
  
 It's a far ways for me to audition, so I'd just have to chance it.   I'm also wondering if the Bimby would offer as you say more tonal mass and weight vs. the MOJO with passives.


----------



## franzdom

Shameless promo:
 Heads up I have sold my Mojo and have a Penon decoding cable in the FS forum for $80 shipped. I pd $129 and it's basically brand new.
 The cable uses an original chip from the Apple CCK.
  
 EDIT: decided to keep this, who knows, may need it again some day.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

2bxfile said:


> Thanks Green Bow and Mathi8vadhanan for those novel ideas.
> 
> Right now I'm having a difficult time trying to decide between a MOJO for my home set-up or the Bimby.  Some are having a difficult time with the Bimby drivers, as I've read from a couple of posters.  Some are having noise issues with there computers and many are having to work around other issues.  The MOJO has a one year warranty.  Some have had problems with their unit and have gotten sour.  I'd hate to come to the 14 month or so and find out that my $900.00 cdn including the 13% tax investment had evaporated because the piece decided to get a case of cadaveritis.   Whereas the Bimby has a 5 year warranty which has its benifits for someone whose wallet is light.  I have to factor in specially selected cords for the MOJO.  Some have had lose connections with their USB into MOJO having signal drop out.  There are a lot of considerations.
> 
> ...


 
 Personally, from memory I consider Mojo to be better than Yggy from a technical perspective. It has a clearer sound, better treble detail and it sounds more dynamic. 

 On the other hand yggy sounds more analogical and smoother overall.
  
 I am quite skeptical than bimby can beat mojo, at least from a technical perspective, if you take out the personal preferences regarding the sound signature.


----------



## 2bxfile

franzdom said:


> Shameless promo:
> Heads up I have sold my Mojo and have a Penon decoding cable in the FS forum for $80 shipped. I pd $129 and it's basically brand new.
> The cable uses an original chip from the Apple CCK.


 

 Hello Shameless:  I will keep that cable in mind for sure.  Does it fit nice and snug into the MoJo?  If you don't mind me asking, why did you part with your mojo and what replaced it?  All this kind of info helps me decide.  Thanks


----------



## 2bxfile

dan.gheorghe said:


> Personally, from memory I consider Mojo to be better than Yggy from a technical perspective. It has a clearer sound, better treble detail and it sounds more dynamic.
> 
> On the other hand yggy sounds more analogical and smoother overall.
> 
> I am quite skeptical than bimby can beat mojo, at least from a technical perspective, if you take out the personal preferences regarding the sound signature.


 

 Thank you Dan:
  
 I've heard (rightly or wrongly) that it does not deliver a good bottom end.  Is this were you have to match it up to speakers and amp that will deliver that characteristic?


----------



## franzdom

2bxfile said:


> Hello Shameless:  I will keep that cable in mind for sure.  Does it fit nice and snug into the MoJo?  If you don't mind me asking, why did you part with your mojo and what replaced it?  All this kind of info helps me decide.  Thanks


 
  
 It fits extremely snug, it was able to hang the Mojo from it by holding only the phone. I know but it was only a test.
  
 I sold Mojo because I don't need it at home and it's too cumbersome for me at work, honestly I was having trouble resolving any difference to my iPhone 6S with ie800.
 I probably shouldn't admit that here but there you have it.


----------



## waveSounds

franzdom said:


> ...it's too cumbersome for me at work...


 
  
 Do you work here?


----------



## franzdom

Please don't bash me, I am not trying to bash the Mojo. 
 It's a very nice unit, it just isn't going to get used.
 Ok let's just say I sold it and leave it at that.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

franzdom said:


> Please don't bash me, I am not trying to bash the Mojo.
> It's a very nice unit, it just isn't going to get used.
> Ok let's just say I sold it and leave it at that.


 
 It's sad that you didn't hear the differences what can I say... This is also great news for you. You can save some good money with this hobby 


2bxfile said:


> Thank you Dan:
> 
> I've heard (rightly or wrongly) that it does not deliver a good bottom end.  Is this were you have to match it up to speakers and amp that will deliver that characteristic?


 
  
 The bass is just fine, especially if the amp/headphones/speakers can actually do bass. It's more on the neutral side even if let's say a liiiitle bit warm. But I didn't find it lacking in this area, no.


----------



## waveSounds

I was just having a bit of fun  The Mojo is such a small form factor I don't know whether cumbersome was the word you were looking for, tis all.
  
 Your honesty about not being able to hear a difference between the Mojo and the iPhone with your IE800s is refreshing.


----------



## franzdom

I don't do really critical listening at work anyway, and at home I have Yggy so it's not getting used there. I am definitely not in a position to want to debate Mojo vs Yggy here.


----------



## waveSounds

Why not? The highest rung on the hi-fi ladder I've experienced is the Mojo, and I'm genuinely curious about how gear twice+ the price compares - even subjectively.
  
 I never do any critical listening so it could well be I'd never notice the difference between a Mojo and something like the Yggy. But still, curiosity...


----------



## 2bxfile

franzdom said:


> It fits extremely snug, it was able to hang the Mojo from it by holding only the phone. I know but it was only a test.
> 
> I sold Mojo because I don't need it at home and it's too cumbersome for me at work, honestly I was having trouble resolving any difference to my iPhone 6S with ie800.
> I probably shouldn't admit that here but there you have it.


 

 Thanks, I'll definitely keep that cord in mind.


----------



## 2bxfile

dan.gheorghe said:


> It's sad that you didn't hear the differences what can I say... This is also great news for you. You can save some good money with this hobby
> 
> The bass is just fine, especially if the amp/headphones/speakers can actually do bass. It's more on the neutral side even if let's say a liiiitle bit warm. But I didn't find it lacking in this area, no.


 

 Thank you Dan.  What I'm hearing is that the Mojo is the cat's pyjamas even if one is looking to incorporate it into there home 2 channel system with passives. 
  
 Are you running it with your home system non-headphone?


----------



## dan.gheorghe

2bxfile said:


> Thank you Dan.  What I'm hearing is that the Mojo is the cat's pyjamas even if one is looking to incorporate it into there home 2 channel system with passives.
> 
> Are you running it with your home system non-headphone?


 
  
 I consider Mojo to be the best dac irregardless of the size, until more than 10x its price.  At least in my experience. I have tested it with portable headphones, normal headphones, power hungry headphones and even in my speaker system.
  
 More details in my review.


----------



## 2bxfile

dan.gheorghe said:


> I consider Mojo to be the best dac irregardless of the size, until more than 10x its price.  At least in my experience. I have tested it with portable headphones, normal headphones, power hungry headphones and even in my speaker system.
> 
> More details in my review.


 

 Looked at your MOJO review Dan and I must say I'm being pulled in.............. in a good way.  You'd make a good salesman, but in this case maybe the little guy sells itself. Thanks
  
 Every time someone attests to the fact that this little fella can be used most adequately in a home system with passives, it does give me the kind of confidence I've been looking for.  Thanks again.
  
 Oh wait, I was suppose to go into work today!


----------



## bixby

2bxfile said:


> Thanks Vapman.  I have an old pc laptop that needs retiring and that is the reason for my search for a new one, to marry to a MOJO when I procure one.  Query:  other than a laptop for the purposes of an interface to choose music files, are there other options that I could be overlooking that could meet this need?  I know that there are tablets but they have limited sockets and I'm not looking for wireless.
> p.s. this is to hook-up to a 2 channel amp passive speaker listening system.  Thanks.


 

 I use this hub to charge everything, works great and can provide up to 1.5 amp of power to the port if the device can use over 500ma.
  
  hub
  
  
 and it's cheap


----------



## 2bxfile

bixby said:


> I use this hub to charge everything, works great and can provide up to 1.5 amp of power to the port if the device can use over 500ma.
> 
> hub
> 
> ...


 

 That's great.  What do you think of this one? 
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Charge-RAVPower-4-Port-Charger-iSmart/dp/B018S6X92I/
  
 Ooops! I believe this is just a charger not a hub.


----------



## bixby

looks okay but do note the qc 2.0 benefit and related 2.4 amp only applies to devices supporting that.  They have no spec for normal devices but it should be just fine as it will be backwards compatible for normal usb devices.


----------



## franzdom

wavesounds said:


> Why not? The highest rung on the hi-fi ladder I've experienced is the Mojo, and I'm genuinely curious about how gear twice+ the price compares - even subjectively.
> 
> I never do any critical listening so it could well be I'd never notice the difference between a Mojo and something like the Yggy. But still, curiosity...


 
  
 I am not ducking the discussion, but I don't have much to add.
 Because in my situation it's a can of worms.
 When I compared Mojo to multi-bit I already had a tube amp, Lyr 2 and nothing else to use to compare.
 I prefer that sound to the Mojo sound, and to the LISST sound. I find these SS (amps?) very sterile.
 It's too apples and oranges to really get into, too many variables to be able to speak intelligently.
  
 EDIT: I guess I could have done a line out from Mojo through my amp but...I never thought I had a reason to want to use it in my desktop solution.
 Perhaps I didn't respect Mojo enough when I tried it at home.
 In fact the only reason I plugged it into my computer at all was to make sure it worked because at the time I didn't have an apple CCK or the Penon cable so I couldn't try it with my phone. I only gave Mojo a very short audition period.


----------



## 2bxfile

bixby said:


> looks okay but do note the qc 2.0 benefit and related 2.4 amp only applies to devices supporting that.  They have no spec for normal devices but it should be just fine as it will be backwards compatible for normal usb devices.


 

 But in your opinion, the hub you posted from amazon is the better of the two for my Mojo set-up in a home system?
  
 Can you leave the Mojo plugged into such a device all the time? 
  
 Lastly, you said,"_can provide up to 1.5 amp of power to the port if the device can use over 500ma."  _Could you explain a little more of what you mean by that statement as it relates to my setting up a laptop to the Mojo for a home system?
  
 Thanks Bixby


----------



## bixby

2bxfile said:


> But in your opinion, the hub you posted from amazon is the better of the two for my Mojo set-up in a home system?
> 
> Can you leave the Mojo plugged into such a device all the time?
> 
> ...


 

 1.  I have no idea which hub is "better"  other than the Plugable has been doing its job flawlessly for coming up on 3 years.
  
 2.  From the data in reference post #3 I do not see why not, but I charge then use in two systems, then recharge every night.
  
 3.  The Plugable can provide up to 1.5 amp current to qualified devices, ones that meet that spec I think it is QC1??  the reason I suggested the Hub is because many laptops do not have enough amperage on their usb ports to supply 1 amp, which is recommended for the Mojo  Many usb ports are setup to be capped at 500ma.  Depends on the laptop, obviously, although many usb 3 ports could provide the power.  I suspect you just need to try your particular one, prior to springing for a hub.
  
 But be aware, the more stuff you have connected to usb ports in your computer the more noise you may introduce into the bus and may eventually affect the ultimate SQ of the Mojo.  In both my setups there is nothing else on the usb bus.


----------



## x RELIC x

2bxfile said:


> Thanks Headfry:
> 
> I would be looking for Mojo to fit into my 2 channel amp listening home system with passive speakers and no headphones and no need for portability.  I know the Mojo is marketed for mobility, but since I heard such good things about it and that it can be incorporated into a home system, I've been all ears.  I'm hearing that the Mojo doesn't have a lot of bottom wieght as you mention and it's tonal mass might not be it's strong suit with passives - others would know better than me.  But I'm wondering how it would do with my new Monitor Audio Bronze 2's - they are a little warm with a sweet tweet.
> 
> It's a far ways for me to audition, so I'd just have to chance it.   I'm also wondering if the Bimby would offer as you say more tonal mass and weight vs. the MOJO with passives.




Let me just say that the Mojo's bottom weight is not lacking. The issue that may be heard with passive speakers is the amplification requirements, not the source requirement. The Audio Bronze 2 speakers are rated 8 Ohm, 90 dB/1W@1M with an amplification requirement of 30-100W of power. The speakers just aren't sensitive enough to be driven without a power amplifier. That's not an issue with the Mojo, that's a system mismatch.

If looking to use the Mojo in a system make sure the system is matched properly for power and then adding the Mojo as a DAC will not, in any way, show a lack of bass or tonal mass. That 'rumour' is unfounded.


----------



## 2bxfile

bixby said:


> 1.  I have no idea which hub is "better"  other than the Plugable has been doing its job flawlessly for coming up on 3 years.
> 
> 2.  From the data in reference post #3 I do not see why not, but I charge then use in two systems, then recharge every night.
> 
> ...


 

 That's some good stuff Bixby.  If needed I could get this piece and still retain my old laptop which probably has USB under power.  We'll see.  Thank you.


----------



## 2bxfile

x relic x said:


> Let me just say that the Mojo's bottom weight is not lacking. The issue that may be heard with passive speakers is the amplification requirements, not the source requirement. The Audio Bronze 2 speakers are rated 8 Ohm, 90 dB/1W@1M with an amplification requirement of 30-100W of power. The speakers just aren't sensitive enough to be driven without a power amplifier. That's not an issue with the Mojo, that's a system mismatch.
> 
> If looking to use the Mojo in a system make sure the system is matched properly for power and then adding the Mojo as a DAC will not, in any way, show a lack of bass or tonal mass. That 'rumour' is unfounded.


 
 I thought that the sensitivity rating on these Bronze's was pretty high, let's say compared to the LS50's which people earlier were suggesting for use with the Mojo in a dedicated home setting.  I don't know a whole lot yet on my learning curve but when you say "aren't sensitive enough to be driven without a power amplifier"  (in your first paragraph) I will have my Cambridge CXA 60 integrated connected.  If I'm not understanding you, please correct me - my green horn is heating up.


----------



## theveterans

> Why not? The highest rung on the hi-fi ladder I've experienced is the Mojo, and I'm genuinely curious about how gear twice+ the price compares - even subjectively.
> 
> I never do any critical listening so it could well be I'd never notice the difference between a Mojo and something like the Yggy. But still, curiosity...


 
  
 IMO even without critical listening (for example, texting while listening) you'll be able to perceive the analytical, sterile sound of Yggy compared to very musical sounding Mojo. Their sound deltas are different enough that you can hear the difference through a entry level studio monitors.


----------



## x RELIC x

2bxfile said:


> I thought that the sensitivity rating on these Bronze's was pretty high, let's say compared to the LS50's which people earlier were suggesting for use with the Mojo in a dedicated home setting.  I don't know a whole lot yet on my learning curve but when you say "aren't sensitive enough to be driven without a power amplifier"  (in your first paragraph) I will have my Cambridge CXA 60 integrated connected.  If I'm not understanding you, please correct me - my green horn is heating up.




The Cambridge should be fine driving your speakers, while the Mojo would not have the required juice by itself. All you need is a 3.5mm to RCA cable to connect the two and you'll be good to go. Personally, I wouldn't recommend any passive speaker connected directly to the Mojo unless they are efficient horn speakers.


----------



## 2bxfile

x relic x said:


> The Cambridge should be fine driving your speakers, while the Mojo would not have the required juice by itself. All you need is a 3.5mm to RCA cable to connect the two and you'll be good to go. Personally, I wouldn't recommend any passive speaker connected directly to the Mojo unless they are efficient horn speakers.


 

 Thank you Relic for clearing that up; for a moment I thought I was up the creek.


----------



## EagleWings

After many months of hesitation to use a double side tape or dual lock to bind the Mojo with my DAP, finally I gathered enough courage to do it yesterday. I must say that the ease of use just shot up 50%. 



I aligned my Fiio X3ii in such a way that it is flat on the right hand side and the bottom so that I can lay it on a flat surface in 3 different orientations. This way the volume marbles are exposed sufficiently for easy access.


----------



## EagleWings

Good News for Mojo+DAP stackers. I hunted down a case for carrying and storing a Mojo+DAP stack. The limitation is, it can only work with small sized DAPs. Shown in the picture is a Fiio X3ii+Mojo stack.

 Apecase AC165: http://www.adorama.com/apnac165.html



 It can hold a Mojo+Dap Stack + 2 IEMs + 2 or 3 Short Cables or Adapters. Although it provides the convenience to carry IEMs, I would recommend against it unless otherwise needed.



 There are mesh pockets inside the main compartment that come in the way every time you try to put the stack in. But you can cut those off. If you have a smaller DAP than the X3ii, I'd suggest you look into Apecase AC160 (smaller version of the AC165)



 DAPs that will fit: Fiio X3ii, Lotoo Paw 5000, Astel & Kern AK100/AK120/AK100ii/AK70, Shanling M1, Sony Walkman A15/A16/A17/A25/A26/A27, iBasso DX90/DX50, Tiny Smartphones

 DAPs that might be a hit or miss: Fiio X5ii, Luxury & Precision L3, iPod Touch, Astel & Kern AK120ii

 DAPs that will NOT fit: Fiio X7, Onkyo DP-X1, Luxury & Precision LP5/L5Pro, Large Screen Smartphones

 DAPs that I am uncertain: Astel & Kern AK240/AK300/AK320/AK380, Soundaware M1


----------



## maxh22

eaglewings said:


> Good News for Mojo+DAP stackers. I hunted down a case for carrying and storing a Mojo+DAP stack. The limitation is, it can only work with small sized DAPs. Shown in the picture is a Fiio X3ii+Mojo stack.
> 
> Apecase AC165: http://www.adorama.com/apnac165.html
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for this EagleWings! I will keep this in mind.
 Can you recommend a carrying pouch that can either fit Mojo or Mojo with some cables on the sides?


----------



## SearchOfSub

Back to Mojo after 2 weeks with only Dragonfly RED. What a musical device Mojo is. I think DFR holds its own in terms of value/pricing though. Would I pay $400.00 more for the Mojo over DFR? Yes. Happy listening everyone!


----------



## EagleWings

maxh22 said:


> Thanks for this EagleWings! I will keep this in mind.
> Can you recommend a carrying pouch that can either fit Mojo or Mojo with some cables on the sides?


 
  
 Thanks Max. Have you had a chance to check out these 2 posts:
  
 1) http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18750#post_12655518
  
 2) http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21495#post_12801333
  
 I highly recommend the Lowerpro Santiago 20ii as it is a semi hard case. Hard enough to protect the Mojo from impacts. Given that you are looking for a case to carry only the Mojo, you have tons of options out there. Basically, most of the point and shoot camera cases should work. 
  
 3) I came across this compact case in Target today. It may not fit a cable. Can hold a naked Mojo.
 Amazon Link: https://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-DCB-301-Compact-Camera/dp/B0039BPFZW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473825011&sr=8-1&keywords=case+logic+dcb+301
  
  

  
 4) A bigger version of the same case that has a zipper outside that can hold a cable:
 Amazon Link: https://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-DCB-302-Compact-Camera/dp/B003F7DWH8/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1473824961&sr=8-10&keywords=case+logic+point+shoot++case


----------



## jmills8




----------



## asarin

Fellow Mojo aficionados, i could use your advice.  Here's the story....
  
 After lurking on this thread a while and consuming the troves of raving reviews, i pick up a Mojo to pair up with my SE846. Thanks to tips on this site, i turn to Amazon.co.uk for the $140 savings presented by Brexit.  Gadget arrives three weeks and sonic bliss presents but for one catch (of course, there's a catch); cellular interference from my iPhone! Airplane mode is not an option for me (streaming spotify), and i don't care to invest in a DAP, so,with a sigh, back to Amazon.co.uk it goes.  Repackaged and at the UPS store - now comes the surprise.  Return shipping is over $100.  Wait....what?  It only cost GBP 9.95 to get here.  Apparently it is a lot cheaper to ship TO the US than out.  And Amazon will reimburse up to ~$10.  Next option - USPS - $48 with tracking.  ​  
Then it occurs to me.  Can a fellow head-fier benefit from my predicament?   With only a few posts to my name and never having sold (or purchased) on the forum, I have no repute to speak of.  Will anyone be interested?  Still have a week to return and just looking to minimize loss.  Thoughts?  ​  
Nash​


----------



## Zachik

franzdom said:


> Shameless promo:
> Heads up I have sold my Mojo and have a Penon decoding cable in the FS forum for $80 shipped. I pd $129 and it's basically brand new.
> The cable uses an original chip from the Apple CCK.


 
  
 Speaking of shameless promos:
 Heads up I have a brand new Mojo up for sale in the FS forum for $550 OBO.  I will cover shipping cost as well as PayPal fee.
 PM me if interested (or with any questions).
 It is still sealed in original box.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

2bxfile said:


> Looked at your MOJO review Dan and I must say I'm being pulled in.............. in a good way.  You'd make a good salesman, but in this case maybe the little guy sells itself. Thanks
> 
> Every time someone attests to the fact that this little fella can be used most adequately in a home system with passives, it does give me the kind of confidence I've been looking for.  Thanks again.
> 
> Oh wait, I was suppose to go into work today!


 
 Thank you for the kind words. I am actually not trying to sell anything. Just writing my impressions and sharing my findings with my fellow audiophiles, music lovers,  etc. HeadMania is my hobby, not my job


----------



## roadpumpkin

I just got a Mojo to pair with MrSpeakers Ether. So far, the setup is a real step up from my previous headphone rigs, with one slight catch: I'm getting occasional crackles and pops when using the Mojo with my Mac Mini. The setup is as follows:
  
 Computer: Mac Mini
 Software: Squeezelite streaming from Logitech Media Server (same computer)
 Headphone: Ether
  
 I have resampling turned off in squeezelite. I don't think the crackles and pops are from EMI since I don't get them when using the Mojo with my iPhone or iPad and the Apple Camera Connection Kit. Has anyone tried such a setup and encountered the same issue?
  
 I do notice that there are fewer crackles and pops if I set the sampling rate in the OS X Audio MIDI Setup to a lower value (say, 192k or 96k).


----------



## GreenBow

asarin said:


> Fellow Mojo aficionados, i could use your advice.  Here's the story....
> 
> After lurking on this thread a while and consuming the troves of raving reviews, i pick up a Mojo to pair up with my SE846. Thanks to tips on this site, i turn to Amazon.co.uk for the $140 savings presented by Brexit.  Gadget arrives three weeks and sonic bliss presents but for one catch (of course, there's a catch); cellular interference from my iPhone! Airplane mode is not an option for me (streaming spotify), and i don't care to invest in a DAP, so,with a sigh, back to Amazon.co.uk it goes.  Repackaged and at the UPS store - now comes the surprise.  Return shipping is over $100.  Wait....what?  It only cost GBP 9.95 to get here.  Apparently it is a lot cheaper to ship TO the US than out.  And Amazon will reimburse up to ~$10.  Next option - USPS - $48 with tracking.  ​
> Then it occurs to me.  Can a fellow head-fier benefit from my predicament?   With only a few posts to my name and never having sold (or purchased) on the forum, I have no repute to speak of.  Will anyone be interested?  Still have a week to return and just looking to minimize loss.  Thoughts?  ​
> Nash​


 
  
 Have you read the #3rd post?
  
 If there is no definitive solution there, I would suggest try a shielded cable. Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## maxh22

asarin said:


> Fellow Mojo aficionados, i could use your advice.  Here's the story....
> 
> After lurking on this thread a while and consuming the troves of raving reviews, i pick up a Mojo to pair up with my SE846. Thanks to tips on this site, i turn to Amazon.co.uk for the $140 savings presented by Brexit.  Gadget arrives three weeks and sonic bliss presents but for one catch (of course, there's a catch); cellular interference from my iPhone! Airplane mode is not an option for me (streaming spotify), and i don't care to invest in a DAP, so,with a sigh, back to Amazon.co.uk it goes.  Repackaged and at the UPS store - now comes the surprise.  Return shipping is over $100.  Wait....what?  It only cost [COLOR=111111]GBP 9.95 to get here.  Apparently it is a lot cheaper to ship TO the US than out.  And Amazon will reimburse up to ~$10.  Next option - USPS - $48 with tracking.  [/COLOR]​
> [COLOR=111111]Then it occurs to me.  Can a fellow head-fier benefit from my predicament?   With only a few posts to my name and never having sold (or purchased) on the forum, I have no repute to speak of.  Will anyone be interested?  Still have a week to return and just looking to minimize loss.  Thoughts?  [/COLOR]​
> [COLOR=111111]Nash[/COLOR]​




You could either stream songs with Mojo on a flat surface or not on top of your phone. Or you could save the songs offline and listen that way. So basically stream at home, discover new songs, add them offline at put Mojo on airplane mode and enjoy!

So yesterday I was listening to both Tidal and Spotify on my phone connected to the HD 700. When the phone was not on airplane mode I could only hear slight interference if I moved the cable around a lot. But the odd thing was, I was having a harder time than usual picking out individual instruments and hearing the starting and stopping of notes. It was as if the sound stage sounded congested and I couldn't focus on anything.

I turned the phone on airplane , and what do you know? The congestion disappeared. I could easily perceive the soundstage and instrument placement. The sound became more 3D.
The phone noise just disappeared and the only thing left was fantastic music!

So the point I'm trying to make is, if you also love the way Mojo sounds, there are things you can do, and unfortunately some trade offs here, but if you can work through them, you will have a rewarding experience like no other!

And if you don't feel that way, I'm sure there are plenty of folks who would be happy to take Mojo off your hands


----------



## canali

any updates on the new mojo extender having arrived-finally-to the distributors?
 ...delayed now nearly 2 weeks
  
_friendly advice to chord going forward on new product releases:_
 please forgo making announcements of any new products unless they're
 1/ physically on the way to your distributors
_or better still_
 2/ are actually are at your distributors and ready to be shipped.
  
 It is bad enough when we're promised repeatedly a release 'in the next months..then weeks...then days..then nothing happens.  And finally when an announcement is made, and we enthusiastically and quickly open our wallets to place our orders, we're then told by any distributor
 (a few times now, Audio Sanctuary) that the product is delayed, hasn't yet arrived to their premises,  and ''do I want my money back?''.
 Makes you guys look bad and puts pressure on the distributors, too.
  
 like c'mon guys...


----------



## Ike1985

Houses Mojo, ADEL modules and cable, perfect fit. Just an old camera case.


----------



## raelamb

My Favorite vendor Moon Audio is now taking orders for the USB Adapter Cable pack!!
  
 $ 100 but you knew the rumors of 50 were too good to be true


----------



## harpo1

$100 for the adapter.  I hate to see what the SD card/transport cost.  Probably as much as the mojo.


----------



## Deftone

i wonder if the extender is a lot lighter leading towards a heavier tilt at the mojos end


----------



## EagleWings

After spending almost 2 weeks with the Soundaware M1 Pro, I can say for certain that, I do hear a difference between Fiio X3ii and M1 Pro, when used as a Digital-Source/Transport for the Mojo, with the advantage going to M1 Pro. Both X3ii and M1 Pro use Coaxial to output the digital signal to Mojo. 

What I am hearing is not a difference in tonality but, rather an improvement in overall perceived technical abilities. Mojo + M1 Pro sounds cleaner, with better note articulation. As a result, there is a better sense of transparency and the micro details are much clearer. There is also a slight improvement in imaging and perceived depth in the soundstage/music. The differences are subtle but noticeable.


----------



## maxh22

eaglewings said:


> After spending almost 2 weeks with the Soundaware M1 Pro, I can say for certain that, I do hear a difference between Fiio X3ii and M1 Pro, when used as a Digital-Source/Transport for the Mojo, with the advantage going to M1 Pro. Both X3ii and M1 Pro use Coaxial to output the digital signal to Mojo.
> 
> What I am hearing is not a difference in tonality but, rather an improvement in overall perceived technical abilities. Mojo + M1 Pro sounds cleaner, with better note articulation. As a result, there is a better sense of transparency and the micro details are much clearer. There is also a slight improvement in imaging and perceived depth in the soundstage/music. The differences are subtle but noticeable.


 
 Would you buy one yourself after hearing the difference it can make? How is the unit without mojo? I'm gonna be the last  USA reviewer in our group to get it but just curious what your thoughts are?


----------



## MarkF786

raelamb said:


> My Favorite vendor Moon Audio is now taking orders for the USB Adapter Cable pack!!
> 
> $ 100 but you knew the rumors of 50 were too good to be true


 

 I just noticed the same thing at another US dealer.
  
 Why is the US price double the UK?
  
 It's cheaper to buy it from a UK retailer and have it shipped to the US.


----------



## canali

markf786 said:


> I just noticed the same thing at another US dealer.
> 
> Why is the US price double the UK?
> 
> It's cheaper to buy it from a UK retailer and have it shipped to the US.




Well taking orders is one thing...but having the actual stock on hand to ship is another...that's where things are breaking down.


----------



## eddiek997

Since I updated my iPhone 6plus to iOS 10 my Mojo no longer works. Either with the cck or lavricable. 

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## jmills8

eaglewings said:


> After spending almost 2 weeks with the Soundaware M1 Pro, I can say for certain that, I do hear a difference between Fiio X3ii and M1 Pro, when used as a Digital-Source/Transport for the Mojo, with the advantage going to M1 Pro. Both X3ii and M1 Pro use Coaxial to output the digital signal to Mojo.
> 
> What I am hearing is not a difference in tonality but, rather an improvement in overall perceived technical abilities. Mojo + M1 Pro sounds cleaner, with better note articulation. As a result, there is a better sense of transparency and the micro details are much clearer. There is also a slight improvement in imaging and perceived depth in the soundstage/music. The differences are subtle but noticeable.


X3 and X5 my Mojo was closer to neutral and bass was not as impactful as I would have liked. Cayin N6 and Mojo has a warmer sound and more bass impact. Phone and mojo more neutral, good bass and slightly better over all sound.


----------



## EagleWings

maxh22 said:


> Would you buy one yourself after hearing the difference it can make? How is the unit without mojo? I'm gonna be the last  USA reviewer in our group to get it but just curious what your thoughts are?


 
  
 If I had the luxury to own multiple expensive devices, I probably might buy a M1 Pro, not only because it can be a great transport for the Mojo, but it scores pretty good as a standalone DAP as well. I have not experienced this level of transparency on the Mojo before. Its only a small improvement over the X3ii. But in this hobby aren't we after that little improvements in every affordable way possible?
  
 When it comes to M1 Pro vs Mojo, Mojo has the upper hand, but not by a considerable margin. Although both Mojo and M1 Pro use FPGA for conversion, both these devices are more different than they are similar. The only similarity between these 2 devices in the sound aspect is that both have a warm and smooth sound. Both seem to have a similar level of warmth but M1 Pro is smoother. Mojo produces weightier notes while the M1 Pro produces lighter and softer notes. M1 Pro has a wider soundstage and a laid-back presentation. While Mojo has a smaller soundstage in comparison and has an intimate presentation.
  
 Mids on the Mojo is forward, while M1 Pro has a bit of a laid-back mids. I'd typically prefer mids to be positioned somewhere in between these 2 positions. Mojo maintains a good depth on many songs, M1 Pro can match the depth when the track calls for it. On aspects like detail retrieval, separation and imaging, both the devices are on par. On every other technical aspects like transparency, resolution, layering, speed, dynamics and ADSR, Mojo has the advantage. Due to these aspects M1 Pro is more forgiving and offers a more relaxed experience, while the Mojo in comparison offers a more engaging experience.


----------



## Zojokkeli

canali said:


> Well taking orders is one thing...but having the actual stock on hand to ship is another...that's where things are breaking down.


 
  
 Yeah. Placed my order for Mojo and accessory pack two weeks ago under the impression that both were in stock. Have been waiting since.


----------



## LionelH2

eddiek997 said:


> Since I updated my iPhone 6plus to iOS 10 my Mojo no longer works. Either with the cck or lavricable.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?





 CCK works but Lavricable no.

Edit:Lavricable intermittent.


----------



## AxelCloris

eddiek997 said:


> Since I updated my iPhone 6plus to iOS 10 my Mojo no longer works. Either with the cck or lavricable.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


 
  
 Mine works with both the CCK and the FiiO L19 interconnect. I don't own the Lavricable so I can't test that one.


----------



## Light - Man

eddiek997 said:


> Since I updated my iPhone 6plus to iOS 10 my Mojo no longer works. Either with the cck or lavricable.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


 
 Keep on trying guys but do be careful


----------



## Peter Hyatt

lionelh2 said:


> CCK works but Lavricable no.
> 
> Edit:Lavricable intermittent.


 

 Same here.  My Lavricable has been my go to portable cable and with the new iOS update....nothing.  Restarting did not help.  It does not recognize the cable.  
  
 I have had great customer service with Lavricable so I think we will hear from them...


----------



## quodjo105

Please help . How do I get Spotify to work with mojo. I'm using the galaxy s7 and an otg cable .


----------



## raelamb

Just got an update from Moon Audio about my order for Extender/cable pack:
  
 "we expect to ship them in about 1 week"


----------



## LionelH2

peter hyatt said:


> Same here.  My Lavricable has been my go to portable cable and with the new iOS update....nothing.  Restarting did not help.  It does not recognize the cable.
> 
> I have had great customer service with Lavricable so I think we will hear from them...




In email exchanges, he wanted me to send my cable back to "fix" it and charge me $30. Ugh.


----------



## canali

raelamb said:


> Just got an update from Moon Audio about my order for Extender/cable pack:
> 
> "we expect to ship them in about 1 week"


 
 yeah i got an email from UK's Audio Exchange that they're in ''constantly in communications with Chord'.
 crazy.


----------



## rwelles

peter hyatt said:


> Same here.  My Lavricable has been my go to portable cable and with the new iOS update....nothing.  Restarting did not help.  It does not recognize the cable.
> 
> I have had great customer service with Lavricable so I think we will hear from them...


 

 My Lavricable has also ceased to function after the upgrade. Tried it on both my iPhone and iPad Pro. I haven't heard back from Konstain yet.


----------



## talan7

So I finally picked up the mojo. Bought it from Audio Sanctuary in the UK.. They had it for 332.50 lbs which came out to $450. Not a bad price.
  
 http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-electronics/
  
 Upon first listen, bass seems to be pretty light. I hope this resolves itself upon burn in. It is really open sounding though. It took a while to get it connected to my android. Worked flawlessly out of the sony zx2 the first time. 
  
 I stream mostly tidal hifi. I would like eq though, which tidal doesn't have. I've read about amarra for tidal, which is only for mac it seemsl. Does anyone have experience with it on the phone using eq? Does it work? Are they other alternatives?
  
 Just got the zx2 a couple of weeks ago, now the mojo. If the mojo's bass doesn't improve, I'm going to sell it. I have too much gear and need to start selling some off.


----------



## jmills8

talan7 said:


> So I finally picked up the mojo. Bought it from Audio Sanctuary in the UK.. They had it for 332.50 lbs which came out to $450. Not a bad price.
> 
> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-electronics/
> 
> ...


 EQ it and it slams. Burn in wont improve the bass.


----------



## rkt31

surprisingly I found mojo to be bass heavy on first listen . there is difference as to what input you use. coaxial is a bit bass heavy and usb from Android or phone is bass light ( to my ears )


----------



## talan7

jmills8 said:


> EQ it and it slams. Burn in wont improve the bass.


 

 Damn, i wish it had a bass boost.


----------



## talan7

rkt31 said:


> surprisingly I found mojo to be bass heavy on first listen . there is difference as to what input you use. coaxial is a bit bass heavy and usb from Android or phone is bass light ( to my ears )


 

 Which coaxial cable do you use?


----------



## audi0nick128

USB Audio Player Pro (UAAP) can stream Tidal on an Android phone and offers an Equalizer. 

Cheers


----------



## jmills8

talan7 said:


> Damn, i wish it had a bass boost.


 mojo/phone/music player app/eq = bass heaven. Coaxl cant eq and bass will vary with the dap you use.


----------



## talan7

How does toslink sound with the mojo?


----------



## Delayeed

talan7 said:


> How does toslink sound with the mojo?


 
 Same as USB imo: Great.


----------



## jmills8

talan7 said:


> How does toslink sound with the mojo?


 no eq and most hear dont like strong bass. Plus many love Celine Dion and ABBA.


----------



## waveSounds

talan7 said:


> So I finally picked up the mojo. Bought it from Audio Sanctuary in the UK.. They had it for 332.50 lbs which came out to $450. Not a bad price.
> 
> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-electronics/
> 
> ...


 
  
 332 lbs... Was this a special edition '*osmium*' Mojo? Hate to think what shipping costs you paid for on that 
  
 Never thought of the Mojo as lacking in bass, and I mainly listen to electronic, EDM, rock and the like.


----------



## talan7

wavesounds said:


> 332 lbs... Was this a special edition '*osmium*' Mojo? Hate to think what shipping costs you paid for on that
> 
> Never thought of the Mojo as lacking in bass, and I mainly listen to electronic, EDM, rock and the like.


 

 Under $15 shipping.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Listening to Mojo through USB with Audioquest Jitterbug plugged next to the Mojo in the empty USB socket. Sound is very smooth with good air and stage. The tizzy roughness that is associated with most heaephones is almost completely gone. Very nice!


----------



## SearchOfSub

wavesounds said:


> 332 lbs... Was this a special edition '[COLOR=222222]*osmium*[/COLOR]' Mojo? Hate to think what shipping costs you paid for on that
> 
> Never thought of the Mojo as lacking in bass, and I mainly listen to electronic, EDM, rock and the like.





Mojo lacking bass? nope.


----------



## SearchOfSub

talan7 said:


> How does toslink sound with the mojo?





It sounds very good. I preffered the optical input on the Mojo with exotic cables until I used higher sampling rates with ASIO drivers and stock cable of Mojo. Problem is optical it only samples upto 96 kHz vs. USB which can sample upto 384khz. I hear the difference and prefer USB over optical now on playing music through streaming services.


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> talan7 said:
> 
> 
> > How does toslink sound with the mojo?
> ...


 
  
  
 Who told you optical only goes as high as 96khz? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Try a higher-quality toslink cable. You should get to 192khz without a problem.


----------



## rkt31

@talan7, I use a small coaxial cable between fiiox3 ii and mojo. I opted to get 4 pole trrs and 2 pole connector from market and soldered a small cable as per the polarity of fiio x3 ii. in India it is difficult to get ready made mojo to fiio x3 ii cables. I put few small ferrite chokes on the cable and I would say it made very perceptible improvement to the background.


----------



## talan7

rkt31 said:


> @talan7, I use a small coaxial cable between fiiox3 ii and mojo. I opted to get 4 pole trrs and 2 pole connector from market and soldered a small cable as per the polarity of fiio x3 ii. in India it is difficult to get ready made mojo to fiio x3 ii cables. I put few small ferrite chokes on the cable and I would say it made very perceptible improvement to the background.


 

 Ok, thanks. I'll look into something similar.


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> Who told you optical only goes as high as 96khz? :blink:
> 
> Try a higher-quality toslink cable. You should get to 192khz without a problem.




This!


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> Who told you optical only goes as high as 96khz? :blink:
> 
> Try a higher-quality toslink cable. You should get to 192khz without a problem.





No one told me it does only upto 96khz. The manual of Mojo says upto 192khz but in windows 10 64bit, sampling rate only shows upto 96 kHz to select from what I remember. Will check again later since I'm currently in middle of reinstalling os. 

I still notice using Chord's own ASIO driver brings different timing (with USB asynch)vs. using default Realtek driver if you were to use optical input (only option).


----------



## Ike1985

peter hyatt said:


> Same here.  My Lavricable has been my go to portable cable and with the new iOS update....nothing.  Restarting did not help.  It does not recognize the cable.
> 
> I have had great customer service with Lavricable so I think we will hear from them...




And that's why I ditched Apple, the refusal to allow flac, blocking third party hardwarde, MFI nonsense, I still lovr my Macbookpro laptop but will never own another apple mobile device.


----------



## Deftone

is there any audible differences between a dac with like 95dbs of dynamic range compared to mojos 125db?
  
 im not very knowladgeble when it comes to measurements and the like i usually just listen to make my opinions, but im still interested.


----------



## Delayeed

Comparing Chord Mojo with Cambridge Audio DAC Magic Plus (~500$ desktop amp dac) and yeah the soundstage of the Mojo isn't as open and layered sounding also not quite the same amount of sub bass (maybe 0.5db less), but it's more focused and detailed with clearer edges around things. Also the Mojo is a little bit smoother sounding which overall is better sounding to me... However this made me itch for upgrade that would give best of both worlds... It never ends.


----------



## Starcruncher

talan7 said:


> So I finally picked up the mojo. Bought it from Audio Sanctuary in the UK.. They had it for 332.50 lbs which came out to $450. Not a bad price.
> 
> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-electronics/
> 
> ...




Hey. You have a lot of headphones. I would not give up on Mojo quickly. Spend lots of time with some of your gear. With your arsenal and EQ, the possibilities are vast, if not realistically endless.


----------



## betula

I have been whinning around in this thread about my AQ Cinnamon cable not having a proper firm connection with Mojo.
 Chord said, they use standard ports. I believe them.
 So as a next step I wrote AQ, saying it is not only me experiencing the same loose connection issue with their Cinnamon cable and Mojo (another thread member has verified my issue previously, look back).

 This is, what AQ answered:

 "Unfortunately every manufacturer makes their products to a tolerance, and these tolerances can very.  In addition it is not uncommon to find a jack on the upper edge of its tolerance and a plug on the lower end  of its tolerance – or vice versa – which results in a fit that feels loose or tight.
  
  If you complete & return the attached form we will arrange a replacement for you."

 Unfortunately only after this answer we have realised, I am writing to the U.S. AQ center, instead of the U.K. one, where I am based.
 So, the latest answer is that my request has been forwarded to U.K. headquaters. 

  Cant wait for the next step. 

 EDIT: UK answer came in a few minutes. Send my cable back for replacement, and fill out the form they have attached.

 Before doing so I have asked them if it means they will send me the same just new cable with the same issues, or a full refund. Waiting for answer.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

As much as I've anxiously awaited the arrival of the extender module, I now find myself hesitating to buy. I really want the extender, but I'm balking at the $100 price (due to a bunch of cables I will never use). Ugh. Really wish these items were available separately Chord.


----------



## tretneo

dexter morgan said:


> As much as I've anxiously awaited the arrival of the extender module, I now find myself hesitating to buy. I really want the extender, but I'm balking at the $100 price (due to a bunch of cables I will never use). Ugh. Really wish these items were available separately Chord.


 
  
 Same, I'm sticking with my aftermarket iDevice > Mojo cables for stacking.


----------



## headfry

talan7 said:


> So I finally picked up the mojo. Bought it from Audio Sanctuary in the UK.. They had it for 332.50 lbs which came out to $450. Not a bad price.
> 
> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-electronics/
> 
> ...


----------



## maxh22

delayeed said:


> Comparing Chord Mojo with Cambridge Audio DAC Magic Plus (~500$ desktop amp dac) and yeah the soundstage of the Mojo isn't as open and layered sounding also not quite the same amount of sub bass (maybe 0.5db less), but it's more focused and detailed with clearer edges around things. Also the Mojo is a little bit smoother sounding which overall is better sounding to me... However this made me itch for upgrade that would give best of both worlds... It never ends.


 
 The Hugo and TT have a wider soundstage than the Mojo. I think John Franks wanted it tuned that way because he found it more pleasing for his personal tastes. I personally think I would like it be wider.


----------



## maxh22

dexter morgan said:


> As much as I've anxiously awaited the arrival of the extender module, I now find myself hesitating to buy. I really want the extender, but I'm balking at the $100 price (due to a bunch of cables I will never use). Ugh. Really wish these items were available separately Chord.


 
 http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-accessory-pack.html 
  
 The are based in the UK and charge 50 pounds which is about $73 plus shipping which would be $83.
  
 So it's a little cheaper than the US retailers. ...
  
 If you wanted the case and accessories pack you could buy both from them and pay the 13 pounds for shipping only once. 
  
 The difference in savings when buying the Mojo case and extender from this retailer verses a US one is $46.


----------



## talan7

maxh22 said:


> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-accessory-pack.html
> 
> The are based in the UK and charge 50 pounds which is about $73 plus shipping which would be $83.
> 
> ...


 

 I just paid under $470 including shipping for my mojo from audio sanctuary.


----------



## talan7

headfry said:


>


 

 thanks, i downloaded it.


----------



## RPB65

Another Lavricables user fubar'd by iOS 10 on my iPhone 6S+. What a load of cobblers indeed.
 CCK working fine with iOS 10. Most annoying is about all I can say! 
@Mojo ideas  It looks like I'm buying the add on module after all!


----------



## maxh22

talan7 said:


> I just paid under $470 including shipping for my mojo from audio sanctuary.


 
 Yes , I saw your post. The prices for Chord products are the cheapest i've seen so far. Hell, they have a brand new Hugo for around $1,500 ($700 savings against US MSRP). Even the Dave is about $9000.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

maxh22 said:


> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-accessory-pack.html
> 
> The are based in the UK and charge 50 pounds which is about $73 plus shipping which would be $83.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip! Makes it a little easier to swallow. I'll give it some thought...


----------



## canali

dexter morgan said:


> Thanks for the tip! Makes it a little easier to swallow. I'll give it some thought...


 
 i'm buying mine from uk audio sanctuary, too...compared the cost to getting it from cdn distributor..(gouge).


----------



## Tagjazz

rpb65 said:


> Another Lavricables user fubar'd by iOS 10 on my iPhone 6S+. What a load of cobblers indeed.
> CCK working fine with iOS 10. Most annoying is about all I can say!
> @Mojo ideas  It looks like I'm buying the add on module after all!


 

 Me too! Actually since I got my Lavricables for the Mojo and iPhone 6, the phone seems to have developed a bug and every music app stutters when I change the track. I love the Mojo, but I am going to give up using it with my iPhone and use it with my desktop system instead now. No amount of little 'add on' boxes are going to make it less of a pain to use portably, especially when there are so many good DAPs these days.


----------



## RPB65

tagjazz said:


> Me too! Actually since I got my Lavricables for the Mojo and iPhone 6, the phone seems to have developed a bug and every music app stutters when I change the track. I love the Mojo, but I am going to give up using it with my iPhone and use it with my desktop system instead now. No amount of little 'add on' boxes are going to make it less of a pain to use portably, especially when there are so many good DAPs these days.


 

 I can see what you mean, however I was just looking at the £60 it will cost for me to licence Audivarna Plus. ***!
 What other programs are there for Mac for hi-res music playback?
 Is Vox any good?


----------



## Tagjazz

rpb65 said:


> I can see what you mean, however I was just looking at the £60 it will cost for me to licence Audivarna Plus. ***!
> What other programs are there for Mac for hi-res music playback?
> Is Vox any good?


 

 I haven't tried Vox, but Bitperfect is pretty inexpensive although I didn't notice too much difference. I ended up using Amarra and it really does make a difference to the sound quality versus iTunes - way more balanced and clearer. It may be even more expensive the Audirvana though.


----------



## Angular Mo

Any suggestions for pairing the MoJo with an under USD 1000 desktop amp?

Something that is a little warmer, and darker (though it needs to be fast enough to not lose the details) as I would like to hear it's DAC in a different way.


----------



## Deftone

What headphones do you have that the mojo cant drive? The "amp section" is really transparent so your pretty much only hearing the dac. 

I think adding an amp to mojo would degrade the sound quality


----------



## theveterans

> Something that is a little warmer, and darker (though it needs to be fast enough to not lose the details) as I would like to hear it's DAC in a different way.


 
  
 Mojo's DAC output is already warm and fully bodied. You might get a brighter signature rather than warm by pairing a more powerful desktop amp with it since most desktop solid state amps I've tried are bright sounding.


----------



## Smileyko

To A.Mo: I am very new to Head Fi but I bought a lots of gear just in the last 5 months. I started out with the portable stuff and then started to move up the scale in sound and dollar. I think the DAC in the Mojo to my ears are just awesome. I did get the Woo WA7 and now I just landed the Violectric V220 here in Vietnam. I bought the V220 without the inhouse DAC just so I can try the Mojo with a powerful head amp. I can tell you the sound is like nothing I have ever heard. Four days ago I went and got the Senn HD800S and on a bigger amp the sound is totally different then the Mojo by itself. The Mojo DAC will scale up with no worries. Now the others on the thread can recommend other good amps to go with the Mojo. Cheers.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> Who told you optical only goes as high as 96khz? :blink:
> 
> Try a higher-quality toslink cable. You should get to 192khz without a problem.







Edit:

OK just checked back again and it does play upto 192khz in the selection list under sound properties in windows 10 64bit.

However there is no sound at 192 khz. Only upto 96khz.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Congratulations to Chord on the Mojo's great success!
  
 Quote:


angular mo said:


> Any suggestions for pairing the MoJo with an under USD 1000 desktop amp?
> 
> Something that is a little warmer, and darker (though it needs to be fast enough to not lose the details) as I would like to hear it's DAC in a different way.


 
  
 I have used a Fostex HP-V1, it's nice with the Mojo, a little warmer and darker to my ears. Use the supplied interconnect. A little expensive however and a little portable too.
  
 I haven't had the Mojo for more than an day. As I'm impatient I waited for the white light to turn off. This means no 10hr charge, just the light off, as per post no.3 of this thread, can someone confirm I should have no concerns about battery maintenance for the future?
  
 I also use only 44.1/16 feeding from a CD transport. Currently it's via Toslink with a Lifetec Silflex. Anyone with experience using a CD transport with the Mojo Clearway from Chord?


----------



## maxh22

angular mo said:


> Any suggestions for pairing the MoJo with an under USD 1000 desktop amp?
> 
> Something that is a little warmer, and darker (though it needs to be fast enough to not lose the details) as I would like to hear it's DAC in a different way.


 
 A powerful and smooth sounding amplifier that I can recommend is the Heron 5 by Airist Audio.
  
 http://www.airistaudio.com/
  
 if you want to change up the sound but keep all the details, focus, and resolution, you could always EQ the sound. It's free afterall...


----------



## Angular Mo

Hoping for suggestions for desktop amps that cost less than USD 1000 that are darker and warmer to pair with the MoJo; the Violectric V220 is ~1200 and the Heron 5 is ~2000, and the Fostex HP-V1 looks to me to be a transportable.


----------



## theveterans

> Edit:
> 
> OK just checked back again and it does play upto 192khz in the selection list under sound properties in windows 10 64bit.
> 
> However there is no sound at 192 khz. Only upto 96khz.


 
  
 If you go to pro-audio brick and mortar stores, you can find a very durable optical cable for a very cheap price that can play 24-bit 192KHz and DSD64 without hiccups whatsoever.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I might have another optical laying around somewhere I bought from Emotiva. I will give that a try as well. TY for the recommendation. Hopefully it is just the cable!


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> I might have another optical laying around somewhere I bought from Emotiva. I will give that a try as well. TY for the recommendation. Hopefully it is just the cable!




If the cable does not have the data throughput it will only allow a certain data rate. It's likely just the cable.

This is particularly troublesome for a lot of optical cables as the standard was set long before 24/192 data throughput was popular. Also, make sure you don't have and sharp bends in the cable as this will reduce the light transmission (internal reflections). I find SysConcept to be very good for transmitting data and they work very well at 24/192. You can custom order your size and terminations. 

http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=364

Examples:
http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html


----------



## theveterans

> I might have another optical laying around somewhere I bought from Emotiva. I will give that a try as well. TY for the recommendation. Hopefully it is just the cable!


 
  
 If your cable fails, no need to get ultra expensive optical cable. I use a cheap Livewire optical cable for 14.99 USD online for a 5 meter cable and it does 24/192 and DSD64 with zero issues whatsoever. Made in USA as well.
  
http://livewire-usa.com/eopt5/
  
 Here's some pics with Mojo playing 24-bit 192 KHz
  

  
 Here is Mojo again with DSD64 playback on optical:


----------



## SearchOfSub

Thank you for the recommendation Relic. I am going to see if the Emotiva cable can do 192khz. If not, I am just going to bypass optical input all-together since I won't be able to get over not using Chord's ASIO driver with highest sampling rate available anyway. Hiwever, I am planning to buy a stock cable legnth USB cable from SysConcepts since it looks like they know what they are doing! We will see.


----------



## SearchOfSub

theveterans said:


> If your cable fails, no need to get ultra expensive optical cable. I use a cheap Livewire optical cable for 14.99 USD online for a 5 meter cable and it does 24/192 and DSD64 with zero issues whatsoever. Made in USA as well.
> 
> http://livewire-usa.com/eopt5/
> 
> ...





I prefer USB now over optical since my usage with Mojo is strictly desktop and USB can upsample twice more than optical (384khz vs. 192khz) in windows sound properties. And also with my setup I hear a clear difference in timing of how music flows with Chord's native ASIO driver vs. Realtek driver that you are forced to use when running optical on Windows 10. I will keep your suggestion in mind if I were to use Mojo with mobile devices like AK in near future. Thank you for the recommendation. Happy listening!


----------



## theveterans

I use a USB to SPDIF converter such as the Wyred 4 Sound uLink in the pic above to just use one ASIO driver for all DACs and one USB port to output to 3 different DACs at the same time for quick A/B comparison. I did have the W4S uLink before I had the Mojo and Schiit Bifrost MB so might as well take advantage of it hehe.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> I prefer USB now over optical since my usage with Mojo is strictly desktop and USB can upsample twice more than optical (384khz vs. 192khz) in windows sound properties. And also with my setup I hear a clear difference in timing of how music flows with Chord's native ASIO driver vs. Realtek driver that you are forced to use when running optical on Windows 10. I will keep your suggestion in mind if I were to use Mojo with mobile devices like AK in near future. Thank you for the recommendation. Happy listening!




Of course you should determine what's most enjoyable for you, and only you can determine that. However, as Rob has mentioned, it's not the best idea to up-sample using the built in software of your PC as the Mojo is vastly superior at this and upsamples everything with MUCH more precision than the PC can do.





Spoiler: Detailed info from Rob Watts on up-sampling






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> *Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea*. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> ...




Also relevant:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> ...






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> ...





This also pertains to the Mojo, but obviously not as sophisticated as the DAVE mentioned in the following quote.



> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> PC's are very restricted in what they can do for real time signals. You simply can't replicate the processing that Dave does in a PC - simply because PC processors are sequential serial devices with a very limited number of cores. When you are doing a doing a FIR filter (a tap) you need to read from memory the audio data; read from memory the coefficient data; multiply the numbers together;then read the accumulated data and add that to the previous multiplication; then save the result. Lots of things to do in sequence. With an FPGA you can do all of these things in parallel at once, so a single FIR tap can be accomplished within a single clock cycle (obviously pipelined) - you are not forced to do things in sequence.
> 
> ...







This information can also be found in the third post of this thread.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Just to clarify, I am using Chords ASIO driver thats been downloaded from their website to upsample to 384khz 32bit in windows sound properties that I set to "Default device". Now, I am not sure if it's still windows that's doing the upsampling or Chord Mojo on the software side using their own ASIO driver that is doing the sampling. I think most likely the Chord ASIO since if I uninstall all audio softwares like Realtek, Chord ASIO in sound properties, I am left with "windows default sound" which reinstalls itself upon restart of the OS.

I find myself with downloaded mp3s and flac, the sound is best kept at 44.1 in default format of the file that has been downloaded. However, with streaming services like Tidal and Youtube and iTunes which in my only source, I find upsampling through "Chord's ASIO driver" to the highest rate gives me the best results. As always, IMO to my ears.


----------



## TheTrace

I feel for Lavricable owners, I was a former owner of the cable as well a few months back. I simply couldn't take the inconsistent recognition of the iPhone after a while and it even had me contemplating if the Mojo is for me (after the apple CCK didn't work out either.) I never found rhyme or reason as to why it did what it did and this was far prior to iOS 10 with iPhone 5s. 

I swallowed my pride and got refunded for the Lavricable cable after getting it "fixed" and charged two separate times. Got Penon and haven't looked back since. 

No issues connecting, ever. It just works. Only thing I'd recommend is trying not to have the cable move around too much when connected to the mojo (which is a given in my opinion but life happens) or you run the risk of a loud static noise for a second or two. Very small and preventable problems compared to what used to be.


----------



## vapman

searchofsub said:


> Just to clarify, I am using Chords ASIO driver thats been downloaded from their website to upsample to 384khz 32bit in windows sound properties that I set to "Default device". Now, I am not sure if it's still windows that's doing the upsampling or Chord Mojo on the software side using their own ASIO driver that is doing the sampling. I think most likely the Chord ASIO since if I uninstall all audio softwares like Realtek, Chord ASIO in sound properties, I am left with "windows default sound" which reinstalls itself upon restart of the OS.
> 
> I find myself with downloaded mp3s and flac, the sound is best kept at 44.1 in default format of the file that has been downloaded. However, with streaming services like Tidal and Youtube and iTunes which in my only source, I find upsampling through "Chord's ASIO driver" to the highest rate gives me the best results. As always, IMO to my ears.


 

 I think you'll find with more experimentation it varies on the source as to whether upsampling helps or hurts the sound quality. I tend to find upsampling streaming stuff that goes thru a DSP to be nice whereas with files I'm playing with a bit perfect player are best done at their actual sample rate. Of course, theres no reason to not do what sounds best to you.


----------



## TheTrace

Regarding the Mojo's need for "bit-perfection" to shine, I've been under the impression that on the stock music app on iPhone doesn't play music bit-perfectly and needs something like Onkyo HF Player in order to achieve that. 

Is this true or the only purpose behind this app is to play high res files on iPhone with Mojo? I use AAC for my phone and stream Tidal, plus I don't think any of my music is available in DSD.


----------



## jmills8

Bit perfect is way over rated. But if it makes you believe it sounds better than enjoy.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

Resampling is the way to go, 192 is much better than 44.1...your OS can do it...


----------



## Mojo ideas

searchofsub said:


> Thank you for the recommendation Relic. I am going to see if the Emotiva cable can do 192khz. If not, I am just going to bypass optical input all-together since I won't be able to get over not using Chord's ASIO driver with highest sampling rate available anyway. Hiwever, I am planning to buy a stock cable legnth USB cable from SysConcepts since it looks like they know what they are doing! We will see.


It's very important that you make sure the cable is clicked firmly into place especially at the Mojo end as if it's not the cut end of the optical will not be aligned properly and transmission will be lost or only partially made.


----------



## Mojo ideas

goodenoughgear said:


> Resampling is the way to go, 192 is much better than 44.1...your OS can do it...


. Sorry but that statement is not correct in the case of using Mojo. Mojos digital audio processing is far more capable than any PC or a laptop. Mojo has many tens of DSP cores running concurrently and will do a far better job of up sampling the Data internally so play the music in a none up sampled form for better results.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Just to clarify, I am using Chords ASIO driver thats been downloaded from their website to upsample to 384khz 32bit in windows sound properties that I set to "Default device". Now, I am not sure if it's still windows that's doing the upsampling or Chord Mojo on the software side using their own ASIO driver that is doing the sampling. I think most likely the Chord ASIO since if I uninstall all audio softwares like Realtek, Chord ASIO in sound properties, I am left with "windows default sound" which reinstalls itself upon restart of the OS.
> 
> I find myself with downloaded mp3s and flac, the sound is best kept at 44.1 in default format of the file that has been downloaded. However, with streaming services like Tidal and Youtube and iTunes which in my only source, I find upsampling through "Chord's ASIO driver" to the highest rate gives me the best results. As always, IMO to my ears.




I'm pretty sure the up-sampling is still being done in Windows with the PC before it sends the bitstream signal to the Mojo. My preference is to not let the PC (Mac in my case) mangle the file before the Mojo can do it's own sophisticated processing. I believe the Windows Chord ASIO driver is simply a communication tool to ensure packets are sent over the USB correctly, but like I said earlier... if you enjoy it then that's what matters to you.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

mojo ideas said:


> . Sorry but that statement is not correct in the case of using Mojo. Mojos digital audio processing is far more capable than any PC or a laptop. Mojo has many tens of DSP cores running concurrently and will do a far better job of up sampling the Data internally so play the music in a none up sampled form for better results.


 
 Sorry, John...I'm being too subtle in my sarcasm. The popcorn emoticon was a poor hint . You're dead right, there's little if any common reason to upsample in the OS.


----------



## Bricki

Ok Got a question. I have been listening to mojo using j river on my pc (flac files ripped from my huge CD collection). I listen through Nighthawk and a 2.1 channel system (all yamaha gear)...I built my PC using an asrock motherboard with a toslink optical out. The motherboard had realtek acl1150 dac and realtek controller on the optical output too.
  
 When I listen to mojo through USB I can hear that there is a fair amount of noise floor modulation (the sound is brighter, more metallic sounding treble, less musical, less engaging). Optical obviously sounds smoother, warmer more engaging and more natural..
  
 So that difference can be explained through noise floor modulation via USB due to no galvanic isolation on mojo
  
 My understanding from reading Robs posts is that the spdif inputs use a buffer and are retimed in the FPGA so asynchronous USB transmission shouldn't make a difference since all data from all inputs is retimed anyway
  
 Soooo what really has me scratching my head is why on earth does all my music sound soooo much better when played straight from CD using my yamaha CDS300 and audioquest forest optical straight in to mojo???? the sound is more musical, more engaging, vocals seam to project into the room more and there seams to be 3 dimensional aspect to each sound.....it's also warmer and more natural. The only time I have heard better sound was when I auditioned DAVE.
  
 So if Flac is lossless and mojo is imune to jitter (cos all data is retimed in the FPGA), then why does mojo sound its best out of my CDS300????? I should also mention that I have eq disabled in J river to get bit perfect output and of course I am not up sampling - cos I want mojo to get the original untouched data


----------



## Light - Man

goodenoughgear said:


> Sorry, John...I'm being too subtle in my *sarcasm*. The popcorn emoticon was a poor hint . You're dead right, there's little if any common reason to upsample in the OS.


 
 A bit like this?


----------



## music4mhell

bricki said:


> Ok Got a question. I have been listening to mojo using j river on my pc (flac files ripped from my huge CD collection). I listen through Nighthawk and a 2.1 channel system (all yamaha gear)...I built my PC using an asrock motherboard with a toslink optical out. The motherboard had realtek acl1150 dac and realtek controller on the optical output too.
> 
> When I listen to mojo through USB I can hear that there is a fair amount of noise floor modulation (the sound is brighter, more metallic sounding treble, less musical, less engaging). Optical obviously sounds smoother, warmer more engaging and more natural..
> 
> ...


 
 Try using a better USB cable with ferite cores at both end


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

light - man said:


> A bit like this?


 
 I'd be a lot more successful with sarcasm if I looked that good .


----------



## Bricki

Yeah I understand that I can improve the sound over USB by using a jitterbug or ferite cores
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But I am really wondering why there is an audible difference between my sources over optical...seeing as jitter is not a problem becasue all data is retimed after being passed through a small buffer and there is no RF noise cos it's optical and FLAC is lossless
  
 So I am really wondering why there is such an audible difference??? Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Bricki

I remember reading a post by Rob watts about small signal reproduction having a huge impact on depth perception (one area where DAVE is very good) and I can say that there is definitely better depth perception when listening to mojo from my cd player via optical. I am wondering if some of these small signals are lost in the FLAC "lossless"  compression???


----------



## Delayeed

bricki said:


> I remember reading a post by Rob watts about small signal reproduction having a huge impact on depth perception (one area where DAVE is very good) and I can say that there is definitely better depth perception when listening to mojo from my cd player via optical. I am wondering if some of these small signals are lost in the FLAC "lossless"  compression???


 
 why the quotation marks around lossless? lossless is lossless.


----------



## Light - Man

delayeed said:


> why the quotation marks around lossless? lossless is lossless.


 
 Not if it loses the small signals, as he refers to.


----------



## Bricki

delayeed said:


> why the quotation marks around lossless? lossless is lossless.


 





I am just trying to find a reason for the difference, so naturally I am looking at the first difference - flac vs cd.....I know there isn't supposed to be a difference....I'm sure the difference isn't FLAC vs CD....I'm just stumped that's all


----------



## TheTrace

jmills8 said:


> Bit perfect is way over rated. But if it makes you believe it sounds better than enjoy.


Yeah that's why I'm asking just to make sure, I'm starting to think it doesn't matter.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Regarding upsampling of audio files - If I were to compare to video.To me watching a film that is originally shot in 720P and have my Oppo-105D upscale the content to 1080P, or add their scaling feature brings me better results. Don't quite understand how upsampling from windows to 384khz using Chord ASIO bypasses the Mojo dac capabilities any different then if I were to use 44.1? From my experience, using a higher sampling rate the only compromise is imaging not being as precise, but at the same time
everything else sound becomes more relaxed and more analogue sounding - especially for someone like me that listen to a lot of tracks that do with vocals and don't care for precise imaging placement, is a clear winner.


----------



## Light - Man

bricki said:


> I am just trying to find a reason for the difference, so naturally I am looking at the first difference - flac vs cd.....I know there isn't supposed to be a difference....I'm sure the difference isn't FLAC vs CD....I'm just stumped that's all


 
  
 I think it has been mentioned a few times on this thread that optical is more immune to RF noise issues - but then on the other hand, USB may have an advantage because it is*  * asynchronous and therefore maybe technically more advanced but in the real world it also seems to have its own issues. 





......


----------



## jmills8

thetrace said:


> Yeah that's why I'm asking just to make sure, I'm starting to think it doesn't matter.


----------



## Light - Man

Rumour has it that Mython has headed off to his beach house for the weekend, at a secret location in the 3rd post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Mython, be careful out there - otherwise learn how to swim!


----------



## Dexter Morgan

thetrace said:


> Regarding the Mojo's need for "bit-perfection" to shine, I've been under the impression that on the stock music app on iPhone doesn't play music bit-perfectly and needs something like Onkyo HF Player in order to achieve that.
> 
> Is this true or the only purpose behind this app is to play high res files on iPhone with Mojo? I use AAC for my phone and stream Tidal, plus I don't think any of my music is available in DSD.



To answer your question, the iPhone *does* output bit-perfect audio when you're using iTunes and Tidal. No fussing required. The Onkyo app gives you the ability to play high-res files.


----------



## rkt31

asio as output can only be accessed via compatible software which allow asio driver as output device. selecting mojo as device in Windows will not imho use asio driver. I compared j river and foobar using chord asio without any processing in software. I found j river to be a bit grainy as compared to foobar. I suspect j river despite so called bit perfect does some processing and outputs max supported bit( may be a simple padding too ) by dac keeping the sample rate intact in bit perfect mode . I used highly regarded hq player to upsample to various rates and feeding to mojo. every time mojo fed with foobar without any processing using asio (bit perfect) sounded smoother and more focused. so far my best transport is windows laptop with foobar +chord asio using audioquest jitterbug ( 3 total , one each in 3 usb port ) a short usb cable ( 6 inch but thick usb A to micro) with few small ferrite cores. these cheap tweaks seem to suck out the last bit of noise and the background is as dark as it can be. my second best transport is fiiox3 ii using coaxial again using few small ferrite cores on the cable. the sound is so clean and natural that it instantly reminds of old analog sound of vinyl or movies when the sound track was recorded on the film in analog form.


----------



## bavinck

hansotek said:


> It totally is.


 
 Is the mojo a good pairing for the andromeda?


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> Rumour has it that Mython has headed off to his beach house for the weekend, at a secret location in the 3rd post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I look great in a bikini, don't I?


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

bavinck said:


> Is the mojo a good pairing for the andromeda?


 
 I have Mojo and Andromeda, and they are excellent together. A tiny bit warm/dark sounding, but I prefer that myself. There is an audible noise floor, but it's not a big deal - you tune it out soon enough and the SQ is _more _than enough compensation. Andromeda is a fantastic earphone and Mojo does it justice in spades. I am regularly amazed at what the Mojo/Andro combination does for music. The only more perfect match may be the Sony ZX2, but I haven't heard that myself. Bang for buck, IMO there's no contest.


----------



## Hansotek

bavinck said:


> Is the mojo a good pairing for the andromeda?




I certainly think it is, though I think it sounded best overall paired with the Continental V5.

The Mojo certainly brings out the bass, which is massive and Audeze-like.

I don't know if you saw my review for the Andromeda, but about 95% of the impressions are with the Mojo: http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0916/Campfire_Audio_Andromeda_In_Ear_Monitor_Review.htm


----------



## bavinck

hansotek said:


> I certainly think it is, though I think it sounded best overall paired with the Continental V5.
> 
> The Mojo certainly brings out the bass, which is massive and Audeze-like.
> 
> I don't know if you saw my review for the Andromeda, but about 95% of the impressions are with the Mojo: http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0916/Campfire_Audio_Andromeda_In_Ear_Monitor_Review.htm


 
 Didn't see it, I'll check it out. Does the soundstage suffer with the mojo? I am using the fiio x7 right now, soundstage nice and big. Back when I had the mojo I was not impressed by the soundstage. Also considering the iFi Micro.


----------



## Hansotek

bavinck said:


> Didn't see it, I'll check it out. Does the soundstage suffer with the mojo? I am using the fiio x7 right now, soundstage nice and big. Back when I had the mojo I was not impressed by the soundstage. Also considering the iFi Micro.




I don't think so. I haven't heard the X7, so I can't provide a meaningful comparison.


----------



## Set845

bricki said:


> I am just trying to find a reason for the difference, so naturally I am looking at the first difference - flac vs cd.....I know there isn't supposed to be a difference....I'm sure the difference isn't FLAC vs CD....I'm just stumped that's all




I play flac files using my Oppo 105D over optical to my Mojo. It does indeed sound much better than playing those same flac files from my iMac using Audirvana over optical. So I don't think flac vs CD is the issue. Playing flac from iMac/ Audirvana over USB sounds the worst. I'd say for sound quality for me the Oppo/optical sounds best. The iPhone/CCK using the Onkyo player is second best, followed by iMac/optical. And finally the iMac/USB is the worst. I can still hear a hardness/brightness over iMac/optical although it's much worse over USB. I hear no hardness/brightness over Oppo/optical.

Edit: I'm not using ferrite cores or Jitterbug, just plain vanilla USB cord, so I expected USB to sound worse going in.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Regarding upsampling of audio files - If I were to compare to video.To me watching a film that is originally shot in 720P and have my Oppo-105D upscale the content to 1080P, or add their scaling feature brings me better results. Don't quite understand how upsampling from windows to 384khz using Chord ASIO bypasses the Mojo dac capabilities any different then if I were to use 44.1? From my experience, using a higher sampling rate the only compromise is imaging not being as precise, but at the same time
> everything else sound becomes more relaxed and more analogue sounding - especially for someone like me that listen to a lot of tracks that do with vocals and don't care for precise imaging placement, is a clear winner.




What you have to understand is the Mojo up-samples everything to a huge number internally with the WTA filter on the FPGA, so when you pre-upsample with Windows' inferior processing you are not allowing the Mojo to do it's work on a 'clean' source. Like painting a car with a coat of paint already applied. I prefer to work on a car with primer (no source up-sampling), not to just paint over a previous paint job (source up-sampling). Nothing is bypassed with the Mojo's DAC capabilities by upsampling with the PC but the Mojo is then not working on the original samples. It's working with samples that have been added by inferior processing. It's explained in the third post, and in the spoiler in my first reply to you. 

Continuing the analogy with regard to video, I work in film and tv post production and manipulate video images all the time. Enlarging video with the settings in the BDP-105 can be really good, but believe me there is MUCH better software to do this more accurately but it takes huge processing, like the Mojo requires the huge processing of the FPGA to do what it does.

In reality though, most audio files have been largely manipulated already before we get it so, AGAIN, since you enjoy it then there's nothing wrong with it for you. That's why we are in this hobby, to enjoy it the way we want. I'm just trying to clarify since you brought it up.


----------



## Set845

dexter morgan said:


> To answer your question, the iPhone *does* output bit-perfect audio when you're using iTunes and Tidal. No fussing required. The Onkyo app gives you the ability to play high-res files.




Yeah but to my ears sq is better using Onkyo HD than playing the same files using the stock iPhone Music app. These are Apple Lossless files. So I think that there's more going on than bit perfect.


----------



## bavinck

set845 said:


> Yeah but to my ears sq is better using Onkyo HD than playing the same files using the stock iPhone Music app. These are Apple Lossless files. So I think that there's more going on than bit perfect.



Just because it sounds better to you doesn't mean you are getting a more pure version of the audio signal. Distortion can be pleasant.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> What you have to understand is the Mojo up-samples everything to a huge number internally with the WTA filter on the FPGA, so when you pre-upsample with Windows' inferior processing you are not allowing the Mojo to do it's work on a 'clean' source. Like painting a car with a coat of paint already applied. I prefer to work on a car with primer (no source up-sampling), not to just paint over a previous paint job (source up-sampling). Nothing is bypassed with the Mojo's DAC capabilities by upsampling with the PC but the Mojo is then not working on the original samples. It's working with samples that have been added by inferior processing. It's explained in the third post, and in the spoiler in my first reply to you.


 
  
  
 I'll take that analogy one step further, and propose that Mojos internal upsampling is like clear lacquer (what self-respecting music-lover doesn't like transparency?), so it can't possibly make the final result as good as possible, if inferior upsampling has added Bondo to the source!
  
  
  
 Windows upsampling:
  

  
  
 Mojos internal upsampling:
  

  
 Apologies to Rob, for referring to his complex code as 'lacquer' - only for the sake of light-heartedly running with x RELIC x's  analogy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
  
  
  


bavinck said:


> set845 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but to my ears sq is better using Onkyo HD than playing the same files using the stock iPhone Music app. These are Apple Lossless files. So I think that there's more going on than bit perfect.
> ...


 
  
  
 Well said!


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> What you have to understand is the Mojo up-samples everything to a huge number internally with the WTA filter on the FPGA, so when you pre-upsample with Windows' inferior processing you are not allowing the Mojo to do it's work on a 'clean' source. Like painting a car with a coat of paint already applied. I prefer to work on a car with primer (no source up-sampling), not to just paint over a previous paint job (source up-sampling). Nothing is bypassed with the Mojo's DAC capabilities by upsampling with the PC but the Mojo is then not working on the original samples. It's working with samples that have been added by inferior processing. It's explained in the third post, and in the spoiler in my first reply to you.
> 
> Continuing the analogy with regard to video, I work in film and tv post production and manipulate video images all the time. Enlarging video with the settings in the BDP-105 can be really good, but believe me there is MUCH better software to do this more accurately but it takes huge processing, like the Mojo requires the huge processing of the FPGA to do what it does.
> 
> In reality though, most audio files have been largely manipulated already before we get it so, AGAIN, since you enjoy it then there's nothing wrong with it for you. That's why we are in this hobby, to enjoy it the way we want. I'm just trying to clarify since you brought it up.




Ok fair enough. I do understand what you are saying/where your coming from through this post. Happy listening my man!


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> Ok fair enough. I do understand what you are saying/where your coming from through this post. Happy listening my man!


----------



## Set845

bavinck said:


> Just because it sounds better to you doesn't mean you are getting a more pure version of the audio signal. Distortion can be pleasant.




Sure. That's why I said "to my ears". My point is I Can hear a difference. So if they are both bit perfect then there is another reason I hear a difference. Perhaps Onkyo processes the files in integer mode and the stock Music app processes them in floating point? I don't know, just throwing that out there.


----------



## Bricki

set845 said:


> I play flac files using my Oppo 105D over optical to my Mojo. It does indeed sound much better than playing those same flac files from my iMac using Audirvana over optical. So I don't think flac vs CD is the issue. Playing flac from iMac/ Audirvana over USB sounds the worst. I'd say for sound quality for me the Oppo/optical sounds best. The iPhone/CCK using the Onkyo player is second best, followed by iMac/optical. And finally the iMac/USB is the worst. I can still hear a hardness/brightness over iMac/optical although it's much worse over USB. I hear no hardness/brightness over Oppo/optical.
> 
> Edit: I'm not using ferrite cores or Jitterbug, just plain vanilla USB cord, so I expected USB to sound worse going in.


 
 OK, good to know it's not just me that can hear a difference between optical sources on mojo.
  
 I would love to know why there is a difference though, because I remember Rob saying that you could almost use a piece of wet string as your spdif coax interconnect because mojo is imune to jitter up to 2us (I am unsure on the measurement used for jitter and I can't find the character used - looks like a U with a bit that goas down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it's the same buffer used on the spdif optical input and the data is retimed in the FPGA.
  
 So what could possibly be causing the differences in sound if its the same file and jitter is not a problem and there's no RF noise ?? Mojos output should be the same...........but it's not


----------



## Set845

bricki said:


> OK, good to know it's not just me that can hear a difference between optical sources on mojo.
> 
> I would love to know why there is a difference though, because I remember Rob saying that you could almost use a piece of wet string as your spdif coax interconnect because mojo is imune to jitter up to 2us (I am unsure on the measurement used for jitter and I can't find the character used - looks like a U with a bit that goas down  ) and it's the same buffer used on the spdif optical input and the data is retimed in the FPGA.
> 
> So what could possibly be causing the differences in sound if its the same file and jitter is not a problem and there's no RF noise ?? Mojos output should be the same...........but it's not:confused_face_2:




If I had to guess what could be causing the differences between both optical outputs is that one is a CD player that's optimized to play music and the other is a computer that is not. One thing I do know is my Oppo makes a great transport. I wouldn't think that the differences we hear has anything to do with the Mojo other than it being so clear that it's hard not to hear them.


----------



## Delayeed

Ugh 3 weeks and still no email response to clarification I needed. I guess that was that.


----------



## Mython

delayeed said:


> Ugh 3 weeks and still no email response to clarification I needed. I guess that was that.


 
  
 Anything I/we can help you with, or was it an ETA?


----------



## Delayeed

mython said:


> Anything I/we can help you with, or was it an ETA?


 
 Unfortunately not I'm afraid, thanks! "Luckily" back to school so a cable upgrade is not 1st priority.


----------



## Bricki

set845 said:


> If I had to guess what could be causing the differences between both optical outputs is that one is a CD player that's optimized to play music and the other is a computer that is not. One thing I do know is my Oppo makes a great transport. I wouldn't think that the differences we hear has anything to do with the Mojo other than it being so clear that it's hard not to hear them.


 
 Yeah I am definitely not suggesting that there's something wrong with mojo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. IMO the only dac that would be a significant upgrade would be DAVE. 
  
 I understand that the output from my CD player is gonna have better timed data than my computer (ie. worse jitter)....but other than that what differences could there be?
  
 I probably need to ask Rob directly


----------



## Set845

bricki said:


> Yeah I am definitely not suggesting that there's something wrong with mojo . IMO the only dac that would be a significant upgrade would be DAVE.
> 
> I understand that the output from my CD player is gonna have better timed data than my computer (ie. worse jitter)....but other than that what differences could there be?
> 
> I probably need to ask Rob directly




Yeah I use my Oppo as a transport to the Mojo. The Mojo is just so much better. I never would have thought that my portable DAC would be better than my home rig. Crazy. So now I happily use the Mojo as both. Thank you, John and Rob!


----------



## Delayeed

set845 said:


> Yeah I use my Oppo as a transport to the Mojo. The Mojo is just so much better. I never would have thought that my portable DAC would be better than my home rig. Crazy. So now I happily use the Mojo as both. Thank you, John and Rob!


 
 Curious about what's your home rig?


----------



## Deftone

set845 said:


> Yeah I use my Oppo as a transport to the Mojo. The Mojo is just so much better.* I never would have thought that my portable DAC would be better than my home rig. Crazy. So now I happily use the Mojo as both.* Thank you, John and Rob!


 
  
 Same thing happened to me brother


----------



## Set845

delayeed said:


> Curious about what's your home rig?




Oppo BDP-105D, Dared 845 tube amp, Paradigm Studio Monitor 20 speakers and sub, and a Mac Mini. For portable iPhone 6, Mojo, and Etymotic ER4S iem. I also have an old Xin Supermini III headphone amp that I don't use anymore.

Edit: I also have a Dragonfly Red that's not in the same league as the Mojo but I use it for walks.


----------



## TheTrace

dexter morgan said:


> To answer your question, the iPhone *does* output bit-perfect audio when you're using iTunes and Tidal. No fussing required. The Onkyo app gives you the ability to play high-res files.


Thank you much for the information.


----------



## Rob Watts

searchofsub said:


> Regarding upsampling of audio files - If I were to compare to video.To me watching a film that is originally shot in 720P and have my Oppo-105D upscale the content to 1080P, or add their scaling feature brings me better results. Don't quite understand how upsampling from windows to 384khz using Chord ASIO bypasses the Mojo dac capabilities any different then if I were to use 44.1? From my experience, using a higher sampling rate the only compromise is imaging not being as precise, but at the same time
> everything else sound becomes more relaxed and more analogue sounding - especially for someone like me that listen to a lot of tracks that do with vocals and don't care for precise imaging placement, is a clear winner.


 
 Mojo actually upsamples and filters everything to 2048 FS (eventually getting to 104 MHz) and it does this in two stages. Firstly upsamples to 16 FS via the WTA filter, then there is a second filter that then takes you to 2048 FS.
  
 Its the upsampling to 16FS where the clever stuff happens - that's where the 44 dsp cores are used - and this process is orders of magnitude more advanced than what a PC can do. So what we are talking here is not the need to upsample, but how well that upsampling is done. So if you want the best sound quality, let Mojo have the original file and let it do the upsampling.
  
 To take your video example when you are upscaling to 1080p from 720p. Would you prefer to have it done crudely and very simply, or done with the best video processing possible?
  
 Rob


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Rob Watts

cvbcbcmv said:


> Oh boy,
> 
> I was getting out of my car today after a nice long listen with my Mojo and it fell out of my hands and onto the ground
> 
> ...


 
 I think you are worrying too much - I have dropped my Mojo lots of times, and its fine. The rattling is on new units too, its just the optical flap rattling...
  
 Modern surface mount tech is very reliable to extreme acceleration or G - it was originally invented to go into missiles to survive 100's of G.
  
 Rob


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## rkt31

every time I start an evening walk with mojo, the first note itself prompts me to wonder , is there any dac on earth which can better mojo ? when I listen to hugo, hugo seems to be better than mojo in some areas. so ultimately it comes to Dave which definitely is better than both. it means no other brands can beat the chord dacs for the same price. I am so happy with mojo. I would suggest people to buy mojo both for portable and home use. in speaker set up there may be few issues due to small size of mojo but those can also be overcome with simple tricks. there are some high quality 3.5mm stereo to RCA adapter by audioquest and other brands.


----------



## Rob Watts

bricki said:


> Yeah I am definitely not suggesting that there's something wrong with mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
  
 The downside with USB is the common ground connection. This will mean RF noise will get into Mojo, making noise floor modulation worse. Now I go to very careful lengths to remove this problem by using lots of RF filtering, and double ground planes on the PCB, but even minute amounts of RF is significant. The other problem is down to the way that digital code works - which is in twos complement. So zero is in 24 bits binary is 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0000. If the signal goes slightly positive then we get just one bit changing to: 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0001. But if it goes 1 bit negative all the bits change to:  1111_1111_1111_1111_1111_1111. Now the problem with this is that when a bit changes, more power is needed, and this injects current into the ground of the PC - and the ground will get noisier. Unfortunately the noise is worst for small signals. Now the problem with this is that it then couples through to Mojo's ground plane, and the distorted signal currents will add or subtract to small signals - thus changing the small signal linearity. This in turn degrades the ability of the brain to re-create depth information, and so we hear it in terms of depth being flattened. What is really weird about depth perception is that there seems to be no limit to how accurate it needs to be, so the smallest error is significant.
  
 So with toslink we do not get these problems as there is no common ground - so no RF noise, no distorted signals on the ground, and it will sound smoother with better depth against a noisy PC. But the problem can be almost eliminated by using a power efficient USB source that is battery powered - such as a mobile phone. But with noisy PC's the only way of solving it is to use galvanic isolation on the USB - but this draws power from the source, and we can't do that with mobile devices. All of Chord's desktop DAC's have galvanic isolation on the USB, and then you can't hear whether its a noisy PC or a mobile phone. In this case, USB sounds slightly better than optical, because we have the (tiny) timing benefits of USB.
  
 I hope that explains - its a complex subject.
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

Nice to see you back in the Mojo thread Rob.


----------



## Arpiben

rob watts said:


> There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
> 
> The downside with USB is the common ground connection. This will mean RF noise will get into Mojo, making noise floor modulation worse. Now I go to very careful lengths to remove this problem by using lots of RF filtering, and double ground planes on the PCB, but even minute amounts of RF is significant. The other problem is down to the way that digital code works - which is in twos complement. So zero is in 24 bits binary is 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0000. If the signal goes slightly positive then we get just one bit changing to: 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0001. But if it goes 1 bit negative all the bits change to:  1111_1111_1111_1111_1111_1111. Now the problem with this is that when a bit changes, more power is needed, and this injects current into the ground of the PC - and the ground will get noisier. Unfortunately the noise is worst for small signals. Now the problem with this is that it then couples through to Mojo's ground plane, and the distorted signal currents will add or subtract to small signals - thus changing the small signal linearity. This in turn degrades the ability of the brain to re-create depth information, and so we hear it in terms of depth being flattened. What is really weird about depth perception is that there seems to be no limit to how accurate it needs to be, so the smallest error is significant.
> 
> ...




Since Mojo has no galvanic isolation, I was thinking (maybe wrongly) using a DIY USB cable with Ground and +5VBus isolated, only D+ & D- wire directly connected.
At computer side a resistor would be inserted between Ground and +5VBus.
At Mojo side, a battery would be inserted for USB Audio port activation.

The aim is to remove RF ground noises without buying external devices (IMHO, too expensive).
I am also expecting some drawbacks by doing so.
Glad if you can comment.
Rgds.


----------



## god-bluff

Is it normal for the Mojo to emit a high pitched whistling sound whilst charging?

Its the sort of noise that drives me mad.


----------



## audi0nick128

Try different cable and or charger. 

CHEERS


----------



## Delayeed

mython said:


> Anything I/we can help you with, or was it an ETA?


 
 Oops, posted on the wrong thread. That's what I get for having over 10 Head-Fi tabs open in the morning hours...


----------



## Bricki

rob watts said:


> There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
> 
> The downside with USB is the common ground connection. This will mean RF noise will get into Mojo, making noise floor modulation worse. Now I go to very careful lengths to remove this problem by using lots of RF filtering, and double ground planes on the PCB, but even minute amounts of RF is significant. The other problem is down to the way that digital code works - which is in twos complement. So zero is in 24 bits binary is 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0000. If the signal goes slightly positive then we get just one bit changing to: 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0001. But if it goes 1 bit negative all the bits change to:  1111_1111_1111_1111_1111_1111. Now the problem with this is that when a bit changes, more power is needed, and this injects current into the ground of the PC - and the ground will get noisier. Unfortunately the noise is worst for small signals. Now the problem with this is that it then couples through to Mojo's ground plane, and the distorted signal currents will add or subtract to small signals - thus changing the small signal linearity. This in turn degrades the ability of the brain to re-create depth information, and so we hear it in terms of depth being flattened. What is really weird about depth perception is that there seems to be no limit to how accurate it needs to be, so the smallest error is significant.
> 
> ...


 
 G'day Rob
  
 Thanks so much for taking the time to share your wealth of information.
  
 I think you have answered my question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and very thoroughly too!! So if I understand correctly, asynchronous transmission over USB allows mojo to *time *the data, however via toslink the data is *re-timed*. I assume that the *re-timing* doesn't allow for as much wriggle room as *timing* it in the first place.....and so that explains why 2 optical sources can sound different because one had better timing to begin with than the other
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So I need to get around my noisy PC issues with a jitterbug or something similar and ferite chokes or go down the spdif reclocker route.
  
 I have had mojo for about 5 months now and during that time I have listened to so much more music than ever before, it has made me look back through my entire library and hear things I have never heard before. A truly amazing product that has taken me closer to all the music I listen to.
  
 Seriously - thankyou Rob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers
 Bricki


----------



## audi0nick128

arpiben said:


> Since Mojo has no galvanic isolation, I was thinking (maybe wrongly) using a DIY USB cable with Ground and +5VBus isolated, only D+ & D- wire directly connected.
> At computer side a resistor would be inserted between Ground and +5VBus.
> At Mojo side, a battery would be inserted for USB Audio port activation.
> 
> ...




Hey arpiben, 
I also found an instruction and thought I share it here:

http://grizzlyaudio.blogspot.de/2015/08/diy-solid-core-audio-usb-cable-with.html?m=1

This instruction is describing an USB cable like you thought of, the only difference is this design uses a 5v linear power supply. 
It should be easy to implement a 5v battery/power bank instead. 

Cheers


----------



## god-bluff

audi0nick128 said:


> Try different cable and or charger.
> 
> CHEERS




So it's the cable and charger that's at fault? 

Tried various including Sony xperia and Amazon Kindle and the odd no name all same result. What charger is recommended?


----------



## miketlse

god-bluff said:


> So it's the cable and charger that's at fault?
> 
> Tried various including Sony xperia and Amazon Kindle and the odd no name all same result. What charger is recommended?


 
 A charger which generates noise, in the form of ripple current, will cause the inductors inside the mojo to buzz, which is what you are hearing. It is not dangerous to the mojo, but is annoying for some users. *Replacing the charger with an Apple or Samsung phone charger usually works well*.
  
 Sometimes the cable is too long and/or the conductors contain a grade of copper with too high a resistance, so the 5V output by the charger is only 4.* V by the time the electricity reaches the mojo. So *the advice is often to use a shorter cable as well*, but in my experience *I have no issues with the standard 1m cables that come with Samsung phones or OPPO dacs*.


----------



## tomwoo

Could anyone post an ACTUAL picture of Audio Sanctuary's (formerly Custom Cable) 3.5mm Coaxial Cable for connecting FiiO X3II/X5II/X7 to Mojo? 



With all due respect, the picture on Custom Cable's website looks like it was photoshopped by a 3-year-old...  PhilW


----------



## audi0nick128

god-bluff said:


> So it's the cable and charger that's at fault?
> 
> Tried various including Sony xperia and Amazon Kindle and the odd no name all same result. What charger is recommended?




There is also a dedicated chapter concerning 'Charging Noise' in post #3 
It's under Battery/Charging

Cheers


----------



## tkteo

tomwoo said:


> Could anyone post an ACTUAL picture of Audio Sanctuary's (formerly Custom Cable) 3.5mm Coaxial Cable for connecting FiiO X3II/X5II/X7 to Mojo?
> 
> With all due respect, the picture on Custom Cable's website looks like it was photoshopped by a 3-year-old...  PhilW


----------



## tkteo




----------



## tomwoo

tkteo said:


>


 
 Thanks!
 It looks much better than the website picture. (not unexpected tho  )
 Is it working well with your X7 and Mojo?


----------



## Arpiben

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey arpiben,
> I also found an instruction and thought I share it here:
> 
> http://grizzlyaudio.blogspot.de/2015/08/diy-solid-core-audio-usb-cable-with.html?m=1
> ...


 
  
 Hi audi0nick128,
  
   It is basically what I was having in mind. IMHO, I will prefer to keep the data cables shielded with one side grounded connection only (external power OV).
 Please note that the USB modding may reduce RF Ground &+5VBus noises but it will not remove Data Bus noises(D+&D-) caught inside computer.
 According to Rob Watts, the RF noises are sufficiently filtered by Mojo. Therefore, it is difficult to estimate any SQ improvement.
 Please do note also that an unproperly done DIY cable may bring more issues than it is supposed to solve.
 That said I am curious about it and eager to try, that was the aim of my previous post.
  
 Cheers


----------



## NaiveSound

Mojo with Empire Ears Zeus 14 driver is amazing clarity, engaging, no fatigue, immersive and very emotional, wow

I am amazed for once in thr audio world


----------



## PhilW

tomwoo said:


> Could anyone post an ACTUAL picture of Audio Sanctuary's (formerly Custom Cable) 3.5mm Coaxial Cable for connecting FiiO X3II/X5II/X7 to Mojo?
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, the picture on Custom Cable's website looks like it was photoshopped by a 3-year-old...  PhilW


 LMAO. Hey that's my handy work. But yes i agree. Annoyingly the actual plugs keep changing as our suppliers continually run out. What is the query anyhow?

ATB

Phil


----------



## Mark UX

rob watts said:


> There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
> 
> The downside with USB is the common ground connection. This will mean RF noise will get into Mojo, making noise floor modulation worse. Now I go to very careful lengths to remove this problem by using lots of RF filtering, and double ground planes on the PCB, but even minute amounts of RF is significant. The other problem is down to the way that digital code works - which is in twos complement. So zero is in 24 bits binary is 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0000. If the signal goes slightly positive then we get just one bit changing to: 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0001. But if it goes 1 bit negative all the bits change to:  1111_1111_1111_1111_1111_1111. Now the problem with this is that when a bit changes, more power is needed, and this injects current into the ground of the PC - and the ground will get noisier. Unfortunately the noise is worst for small signals. Now the problem with this is that it then couples through to Mojo's ground plane, and the distorted signal currents will add or subtract to small signals - thus changing the small signal linearity. This in turn degrades the ability of the brain to re-create depth information, and so we hear it in terms of depth being flattened. What is really weird about depth perception is that there seems to be no limit to how accurate it needs to be, so the smallest error is significant.
> 
> ...


 
  
@Rob Watts, this has been very clarifying for me as well, many thanks.
  
 I had been doing carefully testings with USB vs Toslink glass cables; I still can't decide myself wich one to prefer, yet. I would say.... my brain seems to relax more with toslink, and it also seems not to get tired after many hours of music (with USB, I would experience just a little bit of this fatigue)
  
 So, based on your above clarification, let me ask you this: in terms of musicality, which connection would you say emphatise musicality more , USB or toslink?


----------



## tomwoo

philw said:


> LMAO. Hey that's my handy work. But yes i agree. Annoyingly the actual plugs keep changing as our suppliers continually run out. What is the query anyhow?
> 
> ATB
> 
> Phil



I'm considering getting this coaxial cable from you as the only option here in US is the Moon Audio one which is priced way out of my comfort zone for an interconnector.


----------



## PhilW

It's a good cable. Well made. Many people here have purchased here and been happy bunnies heh


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> Mojo with Empire Ears Zeus 14 driver is amazing clarity, engaging, no fatigue, immersive and very emotional, wow
> 
> I am amazed for once in thr audio world




Zeus-R is at the top of my short list, just waiting for them to implement ADEL. Can't use pressurized IEMs anymore post ADEL.


----------



## EagleWings

philw said:


> It's a good cable. Well made. Many people here have purchased here and been happy bunnies heh


 
  
 Phil, your cable looks really good. Do you also offer right angle connectors version?


----------



## EagleWings

Official Apple CCK Cable users, are your iOS devices working with the Mojo after updating to iOS10?


----------



## cyclops214

eaglewings said:


> Official Apple CCK Cable users, are your iOS devices working with the Mojo after updating to iOS10?


 
 I have a iPhone 6+ and it is working fine with IOS 10 and Apple CCK Cable no problems.


----------



## RPB65

eaglewings said:


> Official Apple CCK Cable users, are your iOS devices working with the Mojo after updating to iOS10?


 

 Yes, all good. iPhone 6S+ with Mojo and SW24 into SE425 IEM is very nice thank you! lol.


----------



## EagleWings

cyclops214 said:


> I have a iPhone 6+ and it is working fine with IOS 10 and Apple CCK Cable no problems.


 
  


rpb65 said:


> Yes, all good. iPhone 6S+ with Mojo and SW24 into SE425 IEM is very nice thank you! lol.


 
  
 Great. Thanks.


----------



## Mython

I reckon Lavricable owners may need to consider upgrading their cable with an Android smartphone - problem solved - no more software upgrades selfishly undermining customers' legitimate intentions to minimise the intrusiveness of an anti-competitive proprietary protocol.


----------



## RPB65

mython said:


> I reckon Lavricable owners may need to consider upgrading their cable with an Android smartphone - problem solved - no more software upgrades selfishly undermining customers' legitimate intentions to minimise the intrusiveness of an anti-competitive proprietary protocol.


 

 I think I know what you mean! LOL.
 I have a Lavricable, I am very annoyed Apple do what they do, however, even with that said, I will see the fires of hell burn my street before I make a move back to Android phones.
 I went to an LG G3 and new it was nice. Nippy and I liked it. Once I got some apps on it, changed it all to how I liked it, it turned into the laggy pile of Pish that Android can be. It was slower than my old iPhone 5. It now sits in a drawer 'dying' under the weight of its own sh1te.
 So now, even with that said, whilst I do indeed love Apple gear, if there was a phone that could pull me away from Apple, then I would swap. For me and my uses, I have found nothing to compare with my iPhones.


----------



## RPB65

iPhone 6S+, Mojo, SW24, Shure SE425 - I cannot get over how much I love the sounds filling my head! Incredible. 
 Since my 'about turn' on my thoughts of the Mojo accessory pack, I have ordered that and the Mojo case. Since Apple stitched up my Lavricable with iOS 10! Apple you are feckin' bawbags of the highest order! You have a grip on my 'nads like no other has, not even my awesome wife has my 'nads gripped like it! And just like a relationship can be, I am being battered by your change of designs (stupid removal of 3.5mm port), I am being abused by your constant changes to iOS to ensure other gear won't work (Lavricable), I am bruised by your prices at every single turn (I mean, £919 for a feckin' phone), yet I still stay with you, love you like no other and this is how you treat me still!


----------



## captblaze

mython said:


> I reckon Lavricable owners may need to consider upgrading their cable with an Android smartphone - problem solved - no more software upgrades selfishly undermining customers' legitimate intentions to minimise the intrusiveness of an anti-competitive proprietary protocol.


 
  
 one could also downgrade to IOS 9 if so inclined. there are plenty of tutorials on how to do that, now whether or not the Lavricable has been borked or not is entirely different issue.


----------



## waveSounds

rpb65 said:


> Since Apple stitched up my Lavricable with iOS 10! Apple you are feckin' bawbags of the highest order! You have a grip on my 'nads like no other has, not even my awesome wife has my 'nads gripped like it! And *just like a relationship can be*, I am being battered by your change of designs (stupid removal of 3.5mm port), I am being abused by your constant changes to iOS to ensure other gear won't work (Lavricable), I am bruised by your prices at every single turn (I mean, £919 for a feckin' phone), yet I still stay with you, love you like no other and this is how you treat me still!


 
  
 Yeah, abusive relationships. Time to get out.


----------



## howdy

rpb65 said:


> iPhone 6S+, Mojo, SW24, Shure SE425 - I cannot get over how much I love the sounds filling my head! Incredible.
> Since my 'about turn' on my thoughts of the Mojo accessory pack, I have ordered that and the Mojo case. Since Apple stitched up my Lavricable with iOS 10! Apple you are feckin' bawbags of the highest order! You have a grip on my 'nads like no other has, not even my awesome wife has my 'nads gripped like it! And just like a relationship can be, I am being battered by your change of designs (stupid removal of 3.5mm port), I am being abused by your constant changes to iOS to ensure other gear won't work (Lavricable), I am bruised by your prices at every single turn (I mean, £919 for a feckin' phone), yet I still stay with you, love you like no other and this is how you treat me still!



I hear yeah!
I have a iPhone 5s and even though I really like it, it will more then likely be my last iPhone.


----------



## NaiveSound

ike1985 said:


> Zeus-R is at the top of my short list, just waiting for them to implement ADEL. Can't use pressurized IEMs anymore post ADEL.




I'm just afraid adel changes the sound signature, does sit have any effect on 1964 ears module vs non module?


----------



## Ike1985

naivesound said:


> I'm just afraid adel changes the sound signature, does sit have any effect on 1964 ears module vs non module?




The ADEL modulea in general add a sense of airy-ness over the entire frequency spectrum, they generally increase soundstage (B1, MAM). They also make the bass tighter. It really depends on the module but overall, airiness, seperation and soundstage should improve. Everything should sound more natrual, as if you were hearing it live.


----------



## tretneo

Just received my Norne Vanquish 2 cable (built for use w/ Mojo and Ethers) and it's a real beauty. Sounds great too!


----------



## Rob Watts

mark ux said:


> @Rob Watts, this has been very clarifying for me as well, many thanks.
> 
> I had been doing carefully testings with USB vs Toslink glass cables; I still can't decide myself wich one to prefer, yet. I would say.... my brain seems to relax more with toslink, and it also seems not to get tired after many hours of music (with USB, I would experience just a little bit of this fatigue)
> 
> So, based on your above clarification, let me ask you this: in terms of musicality, which connection would you say emphatise musicality more , USB or toslink?


 
 It all depends - portable lap-tops on battery or DAP's and mobile phones, then USB would have the edge. But big noisy PC's it would be optical. But I have never suffered fatigue at all with optical.
  
 Rob


----------



## SearchOfSub

rob watts said:


> Mojo actually upsamples and filters everything to 2048 FS (eventually getting to 104 MHz) and it does this in two stages. Firstly upsamples to 16 FS via the WTA filter, then there is a second filter that then takes you to 2048 FS.
> 
> Its the upsampling to 16FS where the clever stuff happens - that's where the 44 dsp cores are used - and this process is orders of magnitude more advanced than what a PC can do. So what we are talking here is not the need to upsample, but how well that upsampling is done. So if you want the best sound quality, let Mojo have the original file and let it do the upsampling.
> 
> ...





Hello Rob! 


I understand that 44.1 files that have been downloaded in flak/ or mp3 form are best left 44.1 or even CD's that are played through a CD player.

I was referring to files that are streaming that have been ready to stream at 96khz or even 192khz or DSD files from Tidal or DSD websites. What I don't understand is, just based on this post, would you suggest that I uncheck everything from sound properties in windows? There are options under sound properties where you can choose 44.1,96,192,384 in 16 or 32bits. 

You would have to choose a sampling rate in Windows properties. Default is at the lowest which is 44.1, but regardless it is still a sampling rate that is being done by windows and you cannot bypass it.

There is a DAC that is done by PS Audio called Directstream which have gotten very good reviews for its nature to output all sampling rates to DSD.


----------



## Rob Watts

searchofsub said:


> Hello Rob!
> 
> 
> I understand that 44.1 files that have been downloaded in flak/ or mp3 form are best left 44.1 or even CD's that are played through a CD player.
> ...


 
 Yes I do not understand why they simply don't let the source you are using select the sample rate automatically, and computer sourced interrupts follow the music tracks. It's very frustrating. What I do when using a non bit perfect app is to set it to 44.1 for music, and if I play a DVD or blu-ray set it to 48k.
  
 I don't use tidal, so I can't advise of a way to make that bit perfect.
  
 Rob


----------



## theveterans

Tidal has WASAPI output which means it bypasses all of the enhancements and the shared sample rate you chose on the properties. I prefer Spotify's ASIO output over Tidal HiFi WASAPI Exclusive. Tidal's windows app hypes up the lower/mid treble IMO which sounds harsh to my ears while Spotify's ASIO sounds natural. Also, Spotify's ASIO sounds closer to Foobar ASIO output IME.
  
 However, I prefer Tidal HiFi than Spotify Premium on my iPhone.


----------



## SearchOfSub

rob watts said:


> Yes I do not understand why they simply don't let the source you are using select the sample rate automatically, and computer sourced interrupts follow the music tracks. It's very frustrating. What I do when using a non bit perfect app is to set it to 44.1 for music, and if I play a DVD or blu-ray set it to 48k.
> 
> I don't use tidal, so I can't advise of a way to make that bit perfect.
> 
> Rob





Thank you Rob I will go ahead and set it to the sampling rates you have recommended. There are a few tracks that I prefer of higher sampling rates, I will go ahead and have a closer listen to those ones again.
Like I have said, I have no doubt CD'S that are 44.1 are best left at original sampling rates, but I do find STREAM services tend to differ at times. Aside from these miniscule differences, I do find Mojo and Hugo highly enjoyable and a great bargain in the Audiophille world. Highest recommendation and great work Rob! Happy listening


----------



## Slaphead

mython said:


> I reckon Lavricable owners may need to consider upgrading their cable with an Android smartphone - problem solved - no more software upgrades selfishly undermining customers' legitimate intentions to minimise the intrusiveness of an anti-competitive proprietary protocol.




There's two ways of looking at it really.

Is Apple the bad guy for locking down a proprietary connection, or are non MFi licensed manufacturers the bad guys for trying to avoid licensing fees?

Personally I'd prefer that the iToy simply had a standard USB port, but that's never going to happen.


----------



## simonm

This thread is really kicking along again!

Does anyone (else) have feedback on iAudiogate iOS app from Korg?

I have it and I notice it doesn't let you control volume from the app which I assume means it's "bit-perfect". Is that likely? It has a pretty good EQ as well. In iOS 10 you can delete the crappy stock music player now.

Also I recently got a Lavricables cable and I've not had any playback issues in iOS 10. It's been been flawless for me.

I doubt if your cable uses a genuine Apple CCK chip Apple would deactivate it (would they even know)? As far as they're concerned you've paid the Apple tax. The problems likely arise if your cable-maker uses a "bootleg" chip. Lavricables arent explicit about this on the ad. I perhaps foolishly assumed that for the price it was genuine and perhaps now they are which explains why I'm good.


----------



## Starcruncher

I





slaphead said:


> There's two ways of looking at it really.
> 
> Is Apple the bad guy for locking down a proprietary connection, or are non MFi licensed manufacturers the bad guys for trying to avoid licensing fees?
> 
> Personally I'd prefer that the iToy simply had a standard USB port, but that's never going to happen.




 I accept Apple's practices as their right. They have succeeded. I don't know how Lavricables work, but the Penon takes the actual chip out of the CCK cable. In this case, there is no real trickery. Apple actually wins because they sell one cable for every Penon constructed.


----------



## rkt31

instead of downgrading back to ios9 use a cheap android with Uapp only for transport. who knows what apple does next ?


----------



## spook76

starcruncher said:


> I
> I accept Apple's practices as their right. They have succeeded. I don't know how Lavricables work, but the Penon takes the actual chip out of the CCK cable. In this case, there is no real trickery. Apple actually wins because they sell one cable for every Penon constructed.




I could not agree more. I own the Lavricable interconnect, the Fiio L-19 and the Penon Audio Lightning Decoder cable. In the 5 months with the Penon Audio cable, it has worked flawlessly with every iOS update including iOS 10.0.1. Yes, it is $130 but worth every cent. 
http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable


----------



## baradona

I'm sorry if I haven't found it through search (I've looked!) but... has anyone found a very short USB-C to micro USB cable?  The shortest I can find is 20cm.  Thanks


----------



## LionelH2

spook76 said:


> I could not agree more. I own the Lavricable interconnect, the Fiio L-19 and the Penon Audio Lightning Decoder cable. In the 5 months with the Penon Audio cable, it has worked flawlessly with every iOS update including iOS 10.0.1. Yes, it is $130 but worth every cent.
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable




Does your Fiio L19 still function under iOS 10?


----------



## Meto

Allright, little feedback.
  
 I got my Mojo and been listening to it for a couple of weeks. When i asked everyone here about the possible improvements in SQ and all, the general answer was that it's gonna be subtle and that will be better over time.
  
 Let me tell you, for me there is night and day difference. The best is compared if you swiftly change between Mojo and no Mojo. It's just carnage without them. So many sounds, hisses that don't belong (on a really good remastered recording) in 320 kbps mp3.
  
 The only question i have, when listening to it with iPhone 6 and Onkyo HF Player, the sample rate is red (44). Playing it directly from ITunes from my Macbook Pro the sample rate is blue (192). Is there up sampling going on from iTunes. How can i change that?
  
 For me this is the end of the line for a long while. As i stated earlier i'm not an audiophile and it's never going to be a hobby for me. So, my search is over. Thanks a lot for you guys for your responses.


----------



## EagleWings

Yep. Go to:
Finder -> Applications -> Utilities -> Audio MIDI Setup.app. 
Under 'Output', choose 'Mojo' and set the format to 44k.


----------



## Subhakar

Could someone tell me how good the DAC chip inside the audio interface *RME Babyface*'s headphone-out is? What rating might you give it, if Mojo were to get 7 out 10?


----------



## spook76

lionelh2 said:


> Does your Fiio L19 still function under iOS 10?




Yes, both the L19 and Lavricable still function.


----------



## Mython

rob watts said:


> mark ux said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


 
  
  
 Oh, such a dilemma... should I add this to post #3 or not? LOL


----------



## shootthemoon18

Anyone found any significant improvement with using better usb cables?

 For those who have the L19, how is the SQ of it?


----------



## audi0nick128

There are many high quality cables on the market. Take a look at post #3 if you want different options. 
I am very happy with my Forza Audio Works hybrid cable. Even more since I DIY shielded it. 

Cheers


----------



## miketlse

subhakar said:


> Could someone tell me how good the DAC chip inside the audio interface *RME Babyface*'s headphone-out is? What rating might you give it, if Mojo were to get 7 out 10?


 
  
 Are you talking about this device, which is designed for studio musicians? http://www.rme-audio.de/en/products/babyface_pro.php
  
 Given that the Mojo has wiped the floor with all the AV show awards during the last year, I am surprised that you only give it a baseline score of 7, and not 10.
  
 Based on this review http://www.audiomediainternational.com/recording/review-rme-babyface-pro/05331
 the babyface pro cannot handle all the HiRes USB rates that the Mojo can, nor can it handle DSD inputs.
 That alone would mean that some audiophiles would say that the babyface pro must rank badly compared to the Mojo.
  
 At the moment your question is very broad, and thus not specific enough. Do you need to rescope your initial question, to focus on just the audio quality alone?


----------



## tunes

Can the Mojo be used as a stand alone amp if paired with the Questyle QP1R.?

So what I am looking for is a very high quality small portable amp to add to the QP1R as a stack for listening on the road to help power the HEK. The line out of the QP1R is optical so the input to the amp needs an optical line in feature. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## EagleWings

tunes said:


> Can the Mojo be used as a stand alone amp if paired with the Questyle QP1R.?
> 
> So what I am looking for is a very high quality small portable amp to add to the QP1R as a stack for listening on the road to help power the HEK. The line out of the QP1R is optical so the input to the amp needs an optical line in feature. Thanks for suggestions.


 
  
 Digital Out is different from Line Out. Optical cannot be used as Line Out. Optical is Digital Out. Line out is a analog signal that is fed to an Amp. And Mojo cannot function as a Amp alone.


----------



## jmills8

tunes said:


> Can the Mojo be used as a stand alone amp if paired with the Questyle QP1R.?
> 
> So what I am looking for is a very high quality small portable amp to add to the QP1R as a stack for listening on the road to help power the HEK. The line out of the QP1R is optical so the input to the amp needs an optical line in feature. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## bixby

rpb65 said:


> I can see what you mean, however I was just looking at the £60 it will cost for me to licence Audivarna Plus. ***!
> What other programs are there for Mac for hi-res music playback?
> Is Vox any good?


 

 there is a whole thread on it here at hf, just search it up, lots of good alternatives.


----------



## rbalcom

rpb65 said:


> iPhone 6S+, Mojo, SW24, Shure SE425 - I cannot get over how much I love the sounds filling my head! Incredible.
> Since my 'about turn' on my thoughts of the Mojo accessory pack, I have ordered that and the Mojo case. Since Apple stitched up my Lavricable with iOS 10! Apple you are feckin' bawbags of the highest order! You have a grip on my 'nads like no other has, not even my awesome wife has my 'nads gripped like it! And just like a relationship can be, I am being battered by your change of designs (stupid removal of 3.5mm port), I am being abused by your constant changes to iOS to ensure other gear won't work (Lavricable), I am bruised by your prices at every single turn (I mean, £919 for a feckin' phone), yet I still stay with you, love you like no other and this is how you treat me still!


 

 If you feel so abused, don't buy another iPhone and don't upgrade to the latest iOS version. It is your choice. FWIW, the Lavricable cable works fine connecting my new iPhone 7 to my Mojo. Guess they just singled you out to "stitch up". I just plugged it in and listened to the music. No thought required.


----------



## RPB65

rbalcom said:


> If you feel so abused, don't buy another iPhone and don't upgrade to the latest iOS version. It is your choice. FWIW, the Lavricable cable works fine connecting my new iPhone 7 to my Mojo. Guess they just singled you out to "stitch up". I just plugged it in and listened to the music. No thought required.



I'll keep the cable for later then. For now I'll use the mojo accessory pack when it arrives with the CCK. 
Love hate relationships are hard to pull out of. I'll stay with my abusive 'partner' as I love the 6S+ too much to split up. 
I won't be getting the 7 but no doubt it will be the 7S+ or whatever is next


----------



## GreenBow

There was talk recently of playing tacks with sounds that seem to come from far away. Then need to take headphones off to check.
  
 Anyway just now played track called The Pulsing Cave, from the album The Chronicle of the Blacksword, by Hawkwind. 
  
 Playing on desktop speakers using Mojo. At the start of the track there is a pulsing and I was looking around to see where it was coming from. Even though the speakers are right in front of me. It sounded like it was coming from almost directly left of me. Was moving to check. Eventually, yes, it's coming from the speaker.


----------



## x RELIC x

subhakar said:


> Could someone tell me how good the DAC chip inside the audio interface *RME Babyface*'s headphone-out is? What rating might you give it, if Mojo were to get 7 out 10?




Looking the specs of the RME Babyface, if the Mojo is a 7 then the baby face is a 2. Seriously, not in the same class or comparable. You can get much better devices with better specs than the RME Babyface unless you need its special mixing features. Basically it's a very entry level mixing tool. Mojo is a very sophisticated listening enjoyment tool.

Edit: I'd personally give the Mojo an 8-9 overall (10 given the price), not a 7.


----------



## Delayeed

x relic x said:


> Looking the specs of the RME Babyface, if the Mojo is a 7 then the baby face is a 2. Seriously, not in the same class or comparable. You can get much better devices with better specs than the RME Babyface unless you need its special mixing features. Basically it's a very entry level mixing tool. Mojo is a very sophisticated listening enjoyment tool.


 
 This. Interfaces have the money used on inputs and outputs and preamps and stuff like that. While something like a Chord Mojo lacks some of these things you might need in a studio, the money is put directly on quality sound and headphone driving power.


----------



## vapman

@Subhakar
 I have used Babyface in the past. It is not even close to mojo in terms of listening. In fact I would not recommend it for headphone amp use and don't see many people trying so, since it is intended as a pro audio interface,  so what you are really paying for is the input stage, mic preamps, MIDI, etc... the part of the device you intend to use is more or less an afterthought compared to the rest of these.


----------



## x RELIC x

tunes said:


> Can the Mojo be used as a stand alone amp if paired with the Questyle QP1R.?
> 
> So what I am looking for is a very high quality small portable amp to add to the QP1R as a stack for listening on the road to help power the HEK. The line out of the QP1R is optical so the input to the amp needs an optical line in feature. Thanks for suggestions.




It seems you're a bit confused as to what does what. Breaking it down, you have a digital file (sampled data) that represents the analogue data (continuous data) of the original recording. The DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter) takes that sampled data and converts it to a continuous analogue signal to feed an amp. The amp amplifies the signal to drive your headphones. 

If your device has a line-out then you are using the DAC in the source device and sending the already converted analogue signal to another device's amp. If you are sending a signal with the digital output (optical in this case) then you are sending a digital signal to another device's DAC to convert to analogue. In the end you must send an analogue signal to the headphones.

When using the QP1R as a source (bypassing the DAC and amp on the QP1R) all it is doing is decoding the file format and sending the digital bitstream to the Mojo over optical. The Mojo must be input a digital signal. That's the whole point of the Mojo is the DAC. The output of the Mojo is designed in such a way that it is tied directly to the DAC, and does not have a separate built in amplifier. The headphone out is basically the DAC's line-out. You can not use the 'amp' in the Mojo because there isn't one, and you can not feed the Mojo an analogue signal from another devices' line-out.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> It seems you're a bit confused as to what does what. Breaking it down, you have a digital file (sampled data) that represents the analogue data (continuous data) of the original recording. The DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter) takes that sampled data and converts it to a continuous analogue signal to feed an amp. The amp amplifies the signal to drive your headphones.
> 
> If your device has a line-out then you are using the DAC in the source device and sending the already converted analogue signal to another device's amp. If you are sending a signal with the digital output (optical in this case) then you are sending a digital signal to another device's DAC to convert to analogue. In the end you must send an analogue signal to the headphones.
> 
> When using the QP1R as a source (bypassing the DAC and amp on the QP1R) all it is doing is decoding the file format and sending the digital bitstream to the Mojo over optical. The Mojo must be input a digital signal. That's the whole point of the Mojo is the DAC. The output of the Mojo is designed in such a way that it is tied directly to the DAC, and does not have a separate built in amplifier. The headphone out is basically the DAC's line-out. You can not use the 'amp' in the Mojo because there isn't one, and you can not feed the Mojo an analogue signal from another devices' line-out.




Great explanation Craig to anyone new to DAP workings. 

Funny enough, I've not even tried connecting my QP1R to my Mojo. It's the one DAP I've heard that I really like as a single package. It's bright exciting sound the perfect contrast to the Mojo's warmer detailed sound. Now able to pair iems to separate units for synergy to my liking. Katana's for Mojo!


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

Am i able to use this as a stand along dac? I want to use it for portable use but then also use it as a desktop dac. computer - mojo - wa6. is that possible?


----------



## x RELIC x

andrewh13 said:


> Great explanation Craig to anyone new to DAP workings.
> 
> Funny enough, I've not even tried connecting my QP1R to my Mojo. It's the one DAP I've heard that I really like as a single package. It's bright exciting sound the perfect contrast to the Mojo's warmer detailed sound. Now able to pair iems to separate units for synergy to my liking. Katana's for Mojo!




Hey, thanks Andrew. Earlier in the Mojo thread some have said that the optical out of the QP1R didn't sound as good as other sources. I'd be interested in your thoughts about it, just out of curiosity.

/OT

I had my finger on the buy button many times for the QP1R but couldn't pull the trigger. I opened the FW with the FiiO tools and it's basically the _exact same_ FW layout as the FiiO wheel based DAPs (tailored for the QP1R of course). I was going to grab one and do a custom theme, but then Questyle basically said that would kill the warranty so that squashed that idea, lol.


----------



## x RELIC x

kwyjibovenneri said:


> Am i able to use this as a stand along dac? I want to use it for portable use but then also use it as a desktop dac. computer - mojo - wa6. is that possible?




Yes.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

How would i hook that up?


----------



## theveterans

3.5 mm to stereo RCA cable using Mojo's 3V line out mode.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> Hey, thanks Andrew. Earlier in the Mojo thread some have said that the optical out of the QP1R didn't sound as good as other sources. I'd be interested in your thoughts about it, just out of curiosity.
> 
> /OT
> 
> I had my finger on the buy button many times for the QP1R but couldn't pull the trigger. I opened the FW with the FiiO tools and it's basically the _exact same_ FW layout as the FiiO wheel based DAPs (tailored for the QP1R of course). I was going to grab one and do a custom theme, but then Questyle basically said that would kill the warranty so that squashed that idea, lol.




My Mojo is clamped so tight to my DX90 by a Noble band, it cannot be removed . What a bonus, two bands coming with their iem, LOL. 

OT/ QP1R feels class in the hand. Wheel fine with supplied sticker, only minor complaint is volume knob would feel better if stiffer. But sound is tops for an exciting sound. Go on, knocks those AKs for seven, like a Mojo!


----------



## Mython

kwyjibovenneri said:


> How would i hook that up?


 
  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18315#post_12622566
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13350#post_12423100


----------



## xeroian

set845 said:


> Yeah but to my ears sq is better using Onkyo HD than playing the same files using the stock iPhone Music app. These are Apple Lossless files. So I think that there's more going on than bit perfect.




Many many pages back I believe that John Franks (Chord) was recommending the Onkyo player as Chord had detected that the Apple Music app was boosting the top end. 

My only reservation with Onkyo is that the app does not exclude its high res. data from iTunes (PC) backups so backups are much larger than if using FLACPlayer for example.


----------



## spook76

xeroian said:


> Many many pages back I believe that John Franks (Chord) was recommending the Onkyo player as Chord had detected that the Apple Music app was boosting the top end.
> 
> My only reservation with Onkyo is that the app does not exclude its high res. data from iTunes (PC) backups so backups are much larger than if using FLACPlayer for example.




For anyone using an iDevice with the Mojo my recommendation for a third party music application is Radius' nePLAYER. I spent (wasted) week comparing nePLAYER, Onkyo, Neutron, iAudiogate and KaiserTone and to these tired old ears nePLAYER was the best sounding. 

I was actually surprised that the choice of application would materially effect the sound but it did especially considering my iPod Touch is just functioning as a digital transport. I would say iAudiogate and KaiserTone were a close second. nePLAYER may initially sound bright but it is incredibly detailed which at first blush may seem bright. Further, nePLAYER is the only app to my knowledge to have the Hi-Res Audio certification from the Japanese Audio Society.


----------



## fordski

xeroian said:


> Many many pages back I believe that John Franks (Chord) was recommending the Onkyo player as Chord had detected that the Apple Music app was boosting the top end.
> 
> My only reservation with Onkyo is that the app does not exclude its high res. data from iTunes (PC) backups so backups are much larger than if using FLACPlayer for example.




Regarding the backup size there is a setting on iPhone to exclude apps from the backup. Go to settings>general>storage & iCloud usage>under the iCloud section tap manage storage>then tap your device under backups and then select show all apps under choose data to backup and the select only app. Lots of steps but it will eliminate only data from backups.


----------



## Set845

fordski said:


> Regarding the backup size there is a setting on iPhone to exclude apps from the backup. Go to settings>general>storage & iCloud usage>under the iCloud section tap manage storage>then tap your device under backups and then select show all apps under choose data to backup and the select only app. Lots of steps but it will eliminate only data from backups.




I'm not sure but I think that setting is for iCloud backups. I don't backup to my PC so I don't know.


----------



## Set845

spook76 said:


> For anyone using an iDevice with the Mojo my recommendation for a third party music application is Radius' nePLAYER. I spent (wasted) week comparing nePLAYER, Onkyo, Neutron, iAudiogate and KaiserTone and to these tired old ears nePLAYER was the best sounding.
> 
> I was actually surprised that the choice of application would materially effect the sound but it did especially considering my iPod Touch is just functioning as a digital transport. I would say iAudiogate and KaiserTone were a close second. nePLAYER may initially sound bright but it is incredibly detailed which at first blush may seem bright. Further, nePLAYER is the only app to my knowledge to have the Hi-Res Audio certification from the Japanese Audio Society.




Interesting. Can any of the players read cue sheets? That's my only real gripe with Onkyo.


----------



## Deftone

Rob, for somone that uses mojo with pc much more than portable and no opitcal output from pc, would you reccommend anything to go between computer and the usb cable? Some type of "cleanser" 

Im using a QED usb cable to mojo that has a ferrite jacket.


----------



## fordski

set845 said:


> I'm not sure but I think that setting is for iCloud backups. I don't backup to my PC so I don't know.




Yes that is for iCloud backups. I should read posts more closely, not sure if it can be done for PC iTunes backups.


----------



## bixby

set845 said:


> Interesting. Can any of the players read cue sheets? That's my only real gripe with Onkyo.


 

 why would one rip a cd to a single file necessitating a cue sheet?


----------



## vapman

set845 said:


> Interesting. Can any of the players read cue sheets? That's my only real gripe with Onkyo.


 

 The Xduoo ones all have excellent CUE sheet support but their optical out DAP is not released yet.


bixby said:


> why would one rip a cd to a single file necessitating a cue sheet?


 

 It used to be popular in the 90s to rip a CD as a full image and load it up in your audio player via the CUE sheet so you could consolidate your files and still have it properly space the songs apart as they are on the CD as not every CD is set to have the same amount of gaps between songs, etc.
  
 Nowadays the practice is more of a holdover from older times than anything...


----------



## Rob Watts

deftone said:


> Rob, for somone that uses mojo with pc much more than portable and no opitcal output from pc, would you reccommend anything to go between computer and the usb cable? Some type of "cleanser"
> 
> Im using a QED usb cable to mojo that has a ferrite jacket.


 
 The Audioquest Jitterbug is a small but worthwhile improvement - and that's down to lower RF noise levels not jitter. If you use ferrites in the USB gnd the benefits of using the jitterbug disappears; so you may already be good to go with the ferrite jacket QED cable.
  
 Rob


----------



## vapman

If the Jitterbug is a $48 device, and it has no benefits over a ferrite core USB cable, why not just get the usb cable? You could get about 50 cables for that money...


----------



## sabloke

I'd like to see how a ferrite core USB cable helps if the USB port plays nasty with your Mojo input. I sense some improvement using it but it also gives me peace of mind when it comes to any surprises from docking station and cheap laptop USB ports.


----------



## Skyyyeman

*Lightning to Micro USB cable *-- For connecting the iPhone to the Mojo, I've been using the Zees Music Lightning to Micro USB cable instead of the Apple CCK to micro usb cable. The Zees is a Chinese cable and is a *BIG improvement in sound quality*.   (Thanks to HF member Soundizer and one other member who mentioned the cable in this thread, incl. p.1462 post 21,922.). Here's the Ebay link:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/252476440532
  
 Cost is $49.99 including shipping for a wire about 6" long. Took about 5 days to get to NYC from HK. The cable itself has a Lightning connector which probably has the Apple chip in it though the outer casing appears to be a copy since it is about 1/32" longer than an original Apple Lightning connector and the edges are seamed while the original Apple connector has mainly smooth edges and is probably one piece. The wire itself is described as braided 8x (8 cores) OCC material and has a silver color. If it were actual silver you'd think they would mention it.
  
 The cable has worked flawlessly with my iPhone 6S using IOS 10. Never a hiccup. Aside from being neater, to me the main improvement is the sound quality, which is clearer and an improvement in all respects over the widely used Apple CCK connected to the usual cruddy $2 USB to micro usb cable. Since most individuals are using the CCK method to connect their iPhones to the Mojo, to me it means that most individuals using iPhones have never heard the Mojo at its full potential - or at least at a higher level of potential.
  
 I haven't tried the Lavricable or Penon cable so I don't know how the Zees cable compares with those, except it certainly is less expensive. I had been waiting for an improved cable to replace the CCK and cheapo USB to micro USB cables intended for data transmission and feel that the Zees is a decent one, though I'd welcome a well-known cable manufacturer producing one.


----------



## cyclops214

skyyyeman said:


> *Lightning to USB cable *-- For connecting the iPhone to the Mojo, I've been using the Zees Music Lightning to Micro USB cable instead of using the Apple CCK to micro usb cable. The Zees is a Chinese cable and is a *BIG improvement in sound quality*.   (Thanks to SH member Soundizer and one other member who mentioned the cable in this thread, incl. p.1462 post 21,922.). Here's the Ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252476440532
> 
> ...


 
 I am the other person in this thread that bought this cable and I am having the same results improved sound with it over the CCK it also works flawlessly no problems with mine either. Honestly did not think Silver made a difference but now that I have this cable I am a believer and will probably upgrade all of my cables to silver eventually.


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> The Audioquest Jitterbug is a small but worthwhile improvement - and that's down to lower RF noise levels not jitter. If you use ferrites in the USB gnd the benefits of using the jitterbug disappears; so you may already be good to go with the ferrite jacket QED cable.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 I just had a look at the What Hi-Fi review of the JitterBug since you recommended it. They say,
  
  "The thinking goes there’s a lot of noise and interference coursing through the circuitry of your average desktop computer or laptop, including its USB connections. The main source of this interference is your computer’s own power supply.
 Audioquest claims this noise and interference can pass into your DAC through both the power line and data lines of a USB port. Jitterbug’s job is to act as a passive filter and dissipate any noise before the signal enters your DAC."

 Read more at http://www.whathifi.com/audioquest/jitterbug/review#643Ij76KFbuXHwCw.99
  
 I am really keen to eliminate any noise from USB line, or I could swap to optical for my PC to reduce noise.
  
 However I bought a Corsair RM650i power supply, specifically because the RMi series demonstrates almost negligible ripple. (According to this guy on OC3D TV https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqIxweDOw6k)
  
 The RM1000i 1000W power supply showed 5.2mV ripple at 50%. About 9mV ripple at 1000W. Results were similar on the RM750i. ..........The most I push my RM650i to is 50%.
  
 It surely can't harm though if I can get rid of any more noise by cable or ferrite cores. (I have some ferrite cores but have not found them yet; buried somewhere.)
  
  
 It would be great to improve sound with a JitterBug as What Hi-Fi claim it does. I already find my self unable to move sometimes when listening to my Mojo. Via just my modest desktop Q Acoustics BT3 speakers (+ QED Reference Audio J2P and Chord Clearway).


----------



## Rob Watts

Filtering the VBUS USB +5v or changing it won't make any difference to Mojo as its only used as a control input - it tells the FPGA that the USB input is there, and so should switch to that input. Even though its only a control line, I still heavily RF filter it.
  
 The problem is the ground line, and how much difference that can make. If you use battery powered USB sources, then I wouldn't bother with the jitter-bug the improvements are none or too small. But a big noisy PC? Yes it helps. But put a ferrite on a USB cable probably means you don't need to bother adding a jitter bug even with a noisy PC. Certainly when I have used ferrites directly on the ground return then I can't hear any benefits with the jitter-bug with Mojo.
  
 Now with other non chord DAC's you may notice a much bigger change when using the jitter-bug - hence What Hi-Fi's positive review.
  
 Rob


----------



## GreenBow

@Rob Watts
  
 I wondered if I was wrong.
  
 Anyway I have found and put a choke on the audio bit signal cable at the Mojo end today.
  
 The power adapter end of my Mojo power USB cable, has a factory fitted choke.
  
 I have some more ferrite chokes kicking about buried somewhere though.
  
 Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

skyyyeman said:


> *Lightning to USB cable *-- For connecting the iPhone to the Mojo, I've been using the Zees Music Lightning to Micro USB cable instead of using the Apple CCK to micro usb cable. The Zees is a Chinese cable and is a *BIG improvement in sound quality*.   (Thanks to SH member Soundizer and one other member who mentioned the cable in this thread, incl. p.1462 post 21,922.). Here's the Ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252476440532
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for posting this. 
  
 With iOS 10, my Lavricable died, and then the CCK apple cable went wonky on me; working intermittently only, with the message "this device not supported..."
  
 The Fiio non-fiio cable worked still...  
  
 I am looking forward to the delivery of the Accessory kit.  I have been through a number of cheap cables, including some sent to me for review, and whether used in Mojo or in the car, none has lasted.  With the Accessory kit, I will have back up and variety, including if I file for divorce from Apple, as I am yet another one who loves the product but hates the company.  By including various cables, Chord has let me be prepared.  
  
 I am going to wait for the Accessory kit so I can see what fits best in the module, but last night we followed careful instructions, backed up the iPhone, and retreated to iOS 9.  It still wiped out everything, but I have 20+ hours in flight this week; I cannot be without my Mojo!  
  
 UPDATE:   The silver cable recommended from eBay is currently sold out.


----------



## tretneo

Another +1 vote for the Zees cable. Received mine last week and so far (iPhone 7 w/ iOS 10 > Mojo) it works great and I've had none of the wonky inconsistency I saw with the Fiio L19 cable. It's also really well built and way more flexible than most of the other interconnect cables I've used. Great stuff.


----------



## 2bxfile

Query:  When Mr. Watts says, "But put a ferrite on a USB cable probably means you don't need to bother adding a jitter bug even with a noisy PC."  Can someone explain to me what he means by a ferrite on a USB and maybe give me a specific product as an example.
  
 I'm deciding to either go with the Bifrost Multibit or the wonderful Mojo for my home 2 channel system and looking to this great forum for instruction on how to get around the challenges involved in incorporating the Mojo into my home system for example the non-galvanic isolation.
  
 Thank you,
  
 p.s. on another forum a poster commented that when implementing a jitterbug into his computer system with Mojo, he found that it negatively affected his sound maybe dampened it.


----------



## discord76

2bxfile said:


> Query:  When Mr. Watts says, "But put a ferrite on a USB cable probably means you don't need to bother adding a jitter bug even with a noisy PC."  Can someone explain to me what he means by a ferrite on a USB and maybe give me a specific product as an example.
> 
> I'm deciding to either go with the Bifrost Multibit or the wonderful Mojo for my home 2 channel system and looking to this great forum for instruction on how to get around the challenges involved in incorporating the Mojo into my home system for example the non-galvanic isolation.
> 
> ...


 

 Something like this:
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/122108640988?lpid=122&chn=ps&googleloc=9046893&poi=&campaignid=661151662&device=c&adgroupid=35959456040&rlsatarget=pla-256160652700&adtype=pla&crdt=0


----------



## Ike1985

Just a standard cheap micro-B with some ferrites I dug out of the basement. I find the best results require 2, a big one and a small one. I experience a reduction in the volume of RF/EMI noise to wear it's comparable to the hiss some ciem's produce.


----------



## 2bxfile

discord76 said:


> Something like this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/122108640988?lpid=122&chn=ps&googleloc=9046893&poi=&campaignid=661151662&device=c&adgroupid=35959456040&rlsatarget=pla-256160652700&adtype=pla&crdt=0


 

 Thanks discord: 
  
 Would I only place _one_ of these on a USB cable? 
 Do you have to be careful to order the right one?
 Even with one of these, would it behoove one still to acquire a good cable i.e., silver?  Or, could someone now get away with a medium quality cable?
  
 Finally, in your opinion, would you go the way of the ferrite or the jitterbug to compensate for the non-galvanic issue?
  
 Thanks so much.


----------



## 2bxfile

ike1985 said:


> Just a standard cheap micro-B with some ferrites I dug out of the basement. I find the best results require 2, a big one and a small one. I experience a reduction in the volume of RF/EMI noise to wear it's comparable to the hiss some ciem's produce.


 
  
  
 Thanks Ike:  I saw your post after I submitted mine.  Could you look at my recent one and tell me if you can add anything?


----------



## Ike1985

2bxfile said:


> Thanks discord:
> 
> Would I only place _one_ of these on a USB cable?
> Do you have to be careful to order the right one?
> ...


 
  
 No problem man,
  
 RF/EMI is a bugger. For example, if you put a ferrite a few inches from the end of the cable, the RF/EMI will simply enter at that point, yea you're choke will have an effect but it would be more effective at the very end.  I find that a big one at the end allows more RF/EMI than a smaller one(the smaller one is able to get closer to the very end of the cable where the head of the micro-b begins.  I have often wished there was a spray-on ferrite so I could get the end, only leaving the bare metal micro-b plug unsprayed, even that last little plastic that houses the micro-b plug matters. 
  
 If you ask me, I don't think you are going to notice an effect with an expensive micro-b cable, even Rob Watts has warned against them-saying they can artificially brighten the sound and give the illusion of improved detail while not actually doing so.  I am looking to purchase a new micro-b cable, but I am looking for a MALE to MALE(I'm assuming you're on android, on IOS it would be micro-b to lightning) so that I don't have to use a Samsung adapter.  The more links in the chain, the less transparent the sound.  I had one for awhile, but it was a cheap $7 one from amazon and broke.  So what should you look for in an aftermarket male to male micro-B cable? *Durability.*  Look for one that is well built, I find these things break all the time.  I've been through several this year and I don't abuse them.
  
 I would go ferrite, jitterbug is just another link in the chain as discussed before and will remove transparency.  Ideally you want a durable male to male micro-b cable with a ferrite choke or 2 as I have, getting the chokes as close as possible to the entry point of the Mojo.
  
 If you have a box in the basement with tons of old electronics and cables, you should be able to scrounge up all the ferrites you need.


----------



## 2bxfile

Thanks so much Ike:
  
 The system that I would be setting up for the Mojo, is a home 2 channel system:  laptop (still deciding on interface) - USB - Mojo - 3.5 to RCA - integrated - passives.
  
 If this information of mine above alters in any way your previous response, I'd be grateful if you shared anything you see fit or could add.
  
  
 Cheers


----------



## jmills8

Would these work?


----------



## 2bxfile

jmills8 said:


> Would these work?


 
  
  
 I don't know Jmills8.  These things are all new to this young upstart.  How many would you suggest and what sizes on my USB from laptop to MOJO?   It sounded like Ike had some good ideas probably through much experience.


----------



## bixby

2bxfile said:


> Query:  When Mr. Watts says, "But put a ferrite on a USB cable probably means you don't need to bother adding a jitter bug even with a noisy PC."  Can someone explain to me what he means by a ferrite on a USB and maybe give me a specific product as an example.
> 
> I'm deciding to either go with the Bifrost Multibit or the wonderful Mojo for my home 2 channel system and looking to this great forum for instruction on how to get around the challenges involved in incorporating the Mojo into my home system for example the non-galvanic isolation.
> 
> ...


 

 My experience with the jitterbug was negative as well.  Sucked the life out of the music and rolled highs.  Using a low cost usb cable with a built in ferrite and an additional one on the other end has proven far more effective without mucking up the sound like the jitterbug did.  Results were the same on my speaker based system as well.
  
 One thing to note, USB can be quite clean and as good as other inputs provided you take steps to eliminate any other devices from the internal usb hubs and do what you can to mitigate computer noise overall, ie. do not run any programs other than player, ferrites on ethernet, turn off wireless, bluetooth, etc.


----------



## 2bxfile

bixby said:


> My experience with the jitterbug was negative as well.  Sucked the life out of the music and rolled highs.  Using a low cost usb cable with a built in ferrite and an additional one on the other end has proven far more effective without mucking up the sound like the jitterbug did.  Results were the same on my speaker based system as well.
> 
> One thing to note, USB can be quite clean and as good as other inputs provided you take steps to eliminate any other devices from the internal usb hubs and do what you can to mitigate computer noise overall, ie. do not run any programs other than player, ferrites on ethernet, turn off wireless, bluetooth, etc.


 

 Thanks much Bixby:
  
 Hope you don't mind throwing me another bone.  I'm getting excited that I seem to be getting a handle on all of this seemingly elementary knowledge; seeing light at the other end of the Mojo tunnel for home based listening.
  
 You suggest acquiring an inexpensive USB cable with a ferrite already attached with an additional one at the other end.
  
 1.Would you suggest getting them as close to the end of the cable as possible as Ike suggests for better RF reduction? 
  
 2. If this is the case and the ones with fixed ferrites are not really butt up against the ends of the cable, would it be better to purchase a ferriteless cable and then separates to apply to the cable ends?
  
 3. What do you think of Ike's idea of large ferrite + small?  Would there be some science behind this?
  
 4. To this end, do you know of cable companies whose USB micro ends have proven to fit nice and snug into the Mojo for I understand that some of the companies tolerances are not kind to the Mojo USB.
  
 Finally on another note, can you suggest a couple of 3.5 to RCA cable brands and models to go into my integrated from the Mojo?  What would be the minimum quality before I would start getting into diminished returns? Do not want to cheap out, but at the same time do not want to pay for the _indiscernible_.
  
 Thanks so much Bixby.  Really appreciate you time.


----------



## tomwoo

bixby said:


> My experience with the jitterbug was negative as well.  Sucked the life out of the music and rolled highs.  Using a low cost usb cable with a built in ferrite and an additional one on the other end has proven far more effective without mucking up the sound like the jitterbug did.  Results were the same on my speaker based system as well.
> 
> One thing to note, USB can be quite clean and as good as other inputs provided you take steps to eliminate any other devices from the internal usb hubs and do what you can to mitigate computer noise overall, ie. do not run any programs other than player, ferrites on ethernet, turn off wireless, bluetooth, etc.


 

 I have been reading recent posts about eliminating noises from USB ports. If my understanding is right, using a DAP as a transport (w/optical or coaxial interconnect) for Mojo should have superior SQ to computers? As a matter of fact I noticed that the SQ of my X7 as a standalone player is much better than using it as a USB DAC.


----------



## bixby

2bxfile said:


> Thanks much Bixby:
> 
> Hope you don't mind throwing me another bone.  I'm getting excited that I seem to be getting a handle on all of this seemingly elementary knowledge; seeing light at the other end of the Mojo tunnel for home based listening.
> 
> ...


 

 1. yes
 2. no,  ferrites in the cable are ok.  I found Monoprice 24/28 with ferrite on one end in a .5 meter to work well. An additional ferrite is helpful.  Note that in some cases some aluminum foil around the usb connector on the computer end can provide some extra shielding if your port is right next to the power like on many laptops.  Emi can affect since the connector is not shielded fully.
 3.  Large ferrites or small does not make a difference.  Ferrites work by increasing the impedance near the wire at a particular freq range based on mix formula.  To increase the impedance even more you do more turns of wire in the ferrite typically using a split ferrite.
  
 4.  The micro connector is what it is.  And the Monoprice one works as well as many for fit.  I have no problems.  Just be aware nearly 60% of USB cables in one test failed to meet usb specs and variability has no cost bounds.  I managed to have good luck with the ones I have from them.
  
 Yes, I can suggest a very good 3.5 to rca cable made by Audio Sensibilities.  .7 meters is about $90 Do not be tempted to buy an "audiophile adapter",   they suck and even your $400-$500 rca cables will not bring out the best as compared to a proper 3.5 to rca cable.  Trust me I spent a weekend working this out, haha.


----------



## 2bxfile

bixby said:


> 1. yes
> 2. no,  ferrites in the cable are ok.  I found Monoprice 24/28 with ferrite on one end in a .5 meter to work well. An additional ferrite is helpful.  Note that in some cases some aluminum foil around the usb connector on the computer end can provide some extra shielding if your port is right next to the power like on many laptops.  Emi can affect since the connector is not shielded fully.
> 3.  Large ferrites or small does not make a difference.  Ferrites work by increasing the impedance near the wire at a particular freq range based on mix formula.  To increase the impedance even more you do more turns of wire in the ferrite typically using a split ferrite.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks a whole bunch Bixby:
  
 Regarding point 4.  You say that 60% of USB cables failed specs in one test.  If this is the case, can the new owner of a cable know if his purchase is one of the unlucky?  Do you have a protocol when receiving a new USB cable to ensure it's amongst the 40% and it's good to go?
  
 Also, regarding the tinfoil.  I assume you only wrap the USB to laptop connection.  Do you wrap after the USB is fitted into place not touching the metal section of the USB cable?  And for the grand daddy of all green horn questions - drum roll please- shiny side up or down.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Mediahound

I personally like the Jitterbug. It makes subtle improvement to me.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

Am i able to use the standard music app/spotify on my iPhone when i use the Mojo? i've seen conflicting answers.


----------



## bixby

2bxfile said:


> Thanks a whole bunch Bixby:
> 
> Regarding point 4.  You say that 60% of USB cables failed specs in one test.  If this is the case, can the new owner of a cable know if his purchase is one of the unlucky?  Do you have a protocol when receiving a new USB cable to ensure it's amongst the 40% and it's good to go?
> 
> ...


 

 #4.  About the only way I know that a cable might not be up to snuff (since I don't have equip to test for impedance and/or poor ground) is to listen to it and observe behaviour when operational.  Any cutouts or disconnects with slight movement (not at connectors) may be a warning flag.  Otherwise it all comes down to sound with me.  If it sounds rolled or unnaturally bright, I move on.
  
 As for the AL foil, yes, I only wrap one or two times around the connector and small bit of the wire.  I do try not to touch the metal part of the usb connector and once seated that is actually hard to do with my laptop.  As for shine, that is your call, doesn't matter at all from a shielding standpoint.


----------



## EagleWings

kwyjibovenneri said:


> Am i able to use the standard music app/spotify on my iPhone when i use the Mojo? i've seen conflicting answers.


 
  
 Yes, Mojo works with those apps and most other music apps.
  
 The conflicting answers you mention, might have to do with the Apple CCK cable. Some CCK cables have been reported to not work consistently. I'd suggest buying the cable from the local Apple store so that you can get a replacement if you find the cable to be problematic within 14 days of purchase. My first cable was problematic. I got it replaced and have had no problem with the 2nd cable.


----------



## EagleWings

tomwoo said:


> I have been reading recent posts about eliminating noises from USB ports. If my understanding is right, using a DAP as a transport (w/optical or coaxial interconnect) for Mojo should have superior SQ to computers? As a matter of fact I noticed that the SQ of my X7 as a standalone player is much better than using it as a USB DAC.


 
  
  I can't comment on the SQ difference between the USB out from iphone and the coaxial out from Fiio X3ii. But the coaxial is definitely hassle free without any RF/EMI interference and also more reliable.


----------



## 2bxfile

Thank you Bixby.


----------



## bixby

tomwoo said:


> I have been reading recent posts about eliminating noises from USB ports. If my understanding is right, using a DAP as a transport (w/optical or coaxial interconnect) for Mojo should have superior SQ to computers? As a matter of fact I noticed that the SQ of my X7 as a standalone player is much better than using it as a USB DAC.


 

 Not sure where you got your understanding, because like all things, there are no absolutes. 
  
 My computers sound significantly better via usb dacs than my battery powered phones with all radios turned off via airplane mode.  In fact they are not even close to the sq of the computers.  Same held true with ipod.


----------



## tomwoo

bixby said:


> Not sure where you got your understanding, because like all things, there are no absolutes.
> 
> My computers sound significantly better via usb dacs than my battery powered phones with all radios turned off via airplane mode.  In fact they are not even close to the sq of the computers.  Same held true with ipod.


 

 Are you using X7 as well? Maybe the situation is totally different with other DAPs.


----------



## maxh22

@2bxfile I have just done a four hour long listening session in my stereo rig using Mojo as a dac. 
  
 I tested Mojo with a laptop > USB Regen >Intona USB > Synergistic Research's USB Active SE> Stock Chord Microusb cable> RCA
  
 Then I tested Mojo through Optical.
  
 Oppo BDP 105>Lifeatec> RCA.
  
 Wanna which one was better?
  
 With the Oppo as my source streaming Tidal, the optical cable was *SIGNIFICANTLY *more musical,smoother, had a much wider soundstage, much more airy sound, and was  more involving. Now to be fair, I used the stock microusb cable so It wasn't a completely fair comparison. But on the other hand, the USB based system that was galvanically isolated cost significantly more than the optical cable alone. Would the sound improve with a better Microusb cable? For sure!
  
 When using my desktop gaming pc as an optical source, the results were very different. The sound was brighter, harder, and I got fatigued much quicker than when using the Penon audio microusb cable and my phone as a source.
  
 So basically, if you have a good optical source I would recommend you use that over Usb. 
  
 http://www.lifatec.com/toslink2.html


----------



## 2bxfile

maxh22 said:


> @2bxfile I have just done a four hour long listening session in my stereo rig using Mojo as a dac.
> 
> I tested Mojo with a laptop > USB Regen >Intona USB > Synergistic Research's USB Active SE> Stock Chord Microusb cable> RCA
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Of coarse Max, if I get the Mojo as the Dac for my home system I want to get as much Mojo out of it as I can.  I do love the idea that your method allowed the Mojo to have a wider sound stage.  This was one of the Mojo's few weaknesses that I heard written about by a couple of posters when used in a home system with passives that the stage was small.  What would you say your method would cost me if I were to go your route as compared to a Mojo and a couple of cables?
  
 I have a library of WAV and Flac files on an external hard drive that I want to access instead of having to burn them:  hence wanting to go to computer based listening.  Given this, can you or anyone tell me if there is another avenue other than a laptop, which provides the interface for file selection, that I might be missing.   The mobile phone would not have near enough room for my files and I'm not interested in streaming right now.  Just a simple listening to ripped files through my 2 channel system.  My experience with this genre is very limited, but I'm an eager learner - attempting anyways.
  
 If I've gone astray with any of my thoughts, please feel free to throw me back onto the path of truth. lol
  
 Thanks you
  
 p.s. thanks for sharing the results of your arduous 4 hr. test


----------



## maxh22

2bxfile said:


> Of coarse Max, if I get the Mojo as the Dac for my home system I want to get as much Mojo out of it as I can.  I do love the idea that your method allowed the Mojo to have a wider sound stage.  This was one of the Mojo's few weaknesses that I heard written about by a couple of posters when used in a home system with passives that the stage was small.  What would you say your method would cost me if I were to go your route as compared to a Mojo and a couple of cables?
> 
> I have a library of WAV and Flac files on an external hard drive that I want to access instead of having to burn them:  hence wanting to go to computer based listening.  Given this, can you or anyone tell me if there is another avenue other than a laptop, which provides the interface for file selection, that I might be missing.   The mobile phone would not have near enough room for my files and I'm not interested in streaming right now.  Just a simple listening to ripped files through my 2 channel system.  My experience with this genre is very limited, but I'm an eager learner - attempting anyways.
> 
> ...


 
 If most of your music is on a hard drive, and you want to use optical, you can either get a a high quality music player with an optical out and rip your cd's onto that hard drive. Or you can purchase a Wyred 4 Sound uLink. I honestly do not have any experience with this unit but I was considering getting it myself. I have no need for it now and am plenty satisfied using the Oppo as a source.
  
 https://wyred4sound.com/products/dacs-converters/%C2%B5link
  
 The uLink should sound better than other inexpenisve music players. I'm not sure how it stacks up to Oppo or even higher end sources but It has some good reviews online!


----------



## Subhakar

miketlse said:


> Are you talking about this device, which is designed for studio musicians? http://www.rme-audio.de/en/products/babyface_pro.php
> 
> Given that the Mojo has wiped the floor with all the AV show awards during the last year, I am surprised that you only give it a baseline score of 7, and not 10.
> 
> ...







x relic x said:


> Looking the specs of the RME Babyface, if the Mojo is a 7 then the baby face is a 2. Seriously, not in the same class or comparable. You can get much better devices with better specs than the RME Babyface unless you need its special mixing features. Basically it's a very entry level mixing tool. Mojo is a very sophisticated listening enjoyment tool.
> 
> Edit: I'd personally give the Mojo an 8-9 overall (10 given the price), not a 7.






Guys, I don't mean to offend the Mojo admirers. I have never auditioned Mojo. I gave it a hypothetical 7 out of the perfect utopia 10 so as to give it *some* rating so that we can compare others to that set standard.

I *already* own RME Babyface audio interface for my studio use and I just wanted to know how big an upgrade Mojo would be, if I were to care about *only* headphone-out sound quality, that too within 24bit / 192KHz limit. I tried in vain to find out what DAC chip resides inside Babyface and how good an implementation it is. Hence the query here.


----------



## x RELIC x

subhakar said:


> Guys, I don't mean to offend the Mojo admirers. I have never auditioned Mojo. I gave it a hypothetical 7 out of the perfect utopia 10 so as to give it *some* rating so that we can compare others to that set standard.
> 
> I *already* own RME Babyface audio interface for my studio use and I just wanted to know how big an upgrade Mojo would be, if I were to care about *only* headphone-out sound quality, that too within 24bit / 192KHz limit. I tried in vain to find out what DAC chip resides inside Babyface and how good the implementation it is. Hence the query here.




No offence at all. I literally looked at the specs of the RME and it simply isn't in the same ballpark. There is a bucketload of information in the third post of this thread that explains why the Mojo is special. I highly suggest you read it as there is a lot of insight from the DAC designer regarding what he's put in to the Mojo and why it's better than off the shelf hardware. The real test of course would be to let your ears decide which is better.

My guess is, looking at the price and performance specs, the DAC in the RME is likely a cheap low cost, low performing DAC not worth marketing. If it does use a notable DAC from one of the major manufacturers then it's implementation doesn't seem that great looking at the specs. Sorry but that's the way it looks. It looks to me like the Babyface is a great convenient tool for mixing on the go, but for music fidelity I'd put my money on the Mojo. The specs certainly show this.


----------



## vapman

@Subhakar in the past I have to find out what is in the Babyface but RME is very secretive about that stuff. To date I have never found a picture of the Babyface cracked open, and I have been wanting to see one since they were released.
  
 I have a similar interface - EMU 0404 USB - which I have used for at least 10 years now and still love it and I would call that comparable to the Babyface from my 5+ year old memory of using one.


----------



## Subhakar

vapman said:


> @Subhakar
> in the past I have to find out what is in the Babyface but RME is very secretive about that stuff. To date I have never found a picture of the Babyface cracked open, and I have been wanting to see one since they were released.
> 
> I have a similar interface - EMU 0404 USB - which I have used for at least 10 years now and still love it and I would call that comparable to the Babyface from my 5+ year old memory of using one.





Thank you. I clearly noticed the SQ being slightly better when I moved from Oppo HA-2 to Babyface while using DT 1770. Hence the curiosity about the seemingly best portable dedicated DAC/Amp -Mojo that costs only $300 more than HA-2.


----------



## vapman

subhakar said:


> Thank you. I clearly noticed the SQ being slightly better when I moved from Oppo HA-2 to Babyface while using DT 1770. Hence the curiosity about the seemingly best portable dedicated DAC/Amp -Mojo that costs only $300 more than HA-2.


 

 My recommendation would be for you ot  use you Babyface the way I use my EMU 0404: as a DAC and nothing else.
  
 Use a separate amp and you should be happy.


----------



## Ike1985

tomwoo said:


> I have been reading recent posts about eliminating noises from USB ports. If my understanding is right, using a DAP as a transport (w/optical or coaxial interconnect) for Mojo should have superior SQ to computers? As a matter of fact I noticed that the SQ of my X7 as a standalone player is much better than using it as a USB DAC.




Not so much in the case of Mojo, Mojo usb is quite good.


----------



## deltronzero

Mah Note 7 & Mojo =）


----------



## theveterans

Is that Note 7 the one with the battery fixed?


----------



## deltronzero

Yes sir, received the OTA update this morning which turns your battery icon green if its safe.


----------



## music4mhell

subhakar said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > @Subhakar
> ...


 
 The best way is to audition Mojo once.
 You will get your answer easily


----------



## kokmeng

Anyone having the problem as mine? I am running on Windows 10 with the latest updates installed. 
  
 Have already try re-install the driver but doesn't help.


----------



## Dobrescu George

deltronzero said:


> Mah Note 7 & Mojo =）


 
  
 And those nice looking ie800!


----------



## waveSounds

deltronzero said:


> Mah Note 7 & Mojo =）


 
  
 You do, uh, know that your headphones aren't plugged in rite?
  
 I kid. How you liking the Note 7? I'm rocking the S7.


----------



## gikigill

deltronzero said:


> Mah Note 7 & Mojo =）


 

 Could you point out where you purchased that cable? I have the HTC 10 that I need to connect to the Mojo


----------



## discord76

Can anyone recommend a cheap micro USB otg cable?


----------



## miketlse

discord76 said:


> Can anyone recommend a cheap micro USB otg cable?


 
  
 Check in post #3


----------



## JK-47

Mojo deal for $450 brand new !!! Why buy used for $490, when you can get it new 
  
 Take advantage of the awesome exchange rate, save money for cans, oh yeah !!!
  
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chord-Mojo-DAC-Amplifier-Headphone/dp/B0171LBE78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474370543&sr=8-1&keywords=mojo


----------



## gearofwar

jk-47 said:


> Mojo deal for $450 brand new !!! Why buy used for $490, when you can get it new
> 
> Take advantage of the awesome exchange rate, save money for cans, oh yeah !!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chord-Mojo-DAC-Amplifier-Headphone/dp/B0171LBE78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474370543&sr=8-1&keywords=mojo




and free delivery only in Uk...not to mention the taxes because this is amazon not like buying it from Moon audio.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Any ETA on the accessory pack? The wait is painful, even more so as my Mojo is tied to the same shipment.


----------



## MoonAudio

zojokkeli said:


> Any ETA on the accessory pack? The wait is painful, even more so as my Mojo is tied to the same shipment.


 
  
 We are shipping the Chord Mojo USB Adapter Cable Pack early next week as our first shipment arrives Tuesday.
  
 We still have some left in our shipment that have not been claimed if anyone is looking for one.
  
 https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo-usb-adapter-cable-pack.html
  
 Thank you,
*Nichole Baird, CFO/VP of Marketing*





*106 Brady Court*
*Cary**, NC 27511 
 919-649-5018 *

http://www.moon-audio.com
Follow *Moon-Audio.com* Today!


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

I know that many here, myself included,
are interested in cables, that the 'wire is wire' - fraction would call plain esoteric. 

Since I plan on building my first own cables, I researched a little and just found this:

https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2016/09/20/the-far-corners-the-skin-effect-and-albanias-organike-cables/

What would you say? It's so crazy that I just want to believe 
Or is today like a second April first?? 

Cheers


----------



## cazone

Hehehehe! 

But. Skin effect is real. I had cotton isolated pure silver cables as interconnects between dac and pre-amp for years.


----------



## cazone

I'm about to buy a Mojo to stack with the Fiio X3II. 

May I ask what is the general consensus on the best source for a good digital cable delivered to France ? 
Thanks!


----------



## EagleWings

http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html


----------



## JK-47

gearofwar said:


> and free delivery only in Uk...not to mention the taxes because this is amazon not like buying it from Moon audio.


 

What taxes? That price is shipped from the U.K. 

VAT is deducted in the cart and shipping is only like $15 and takes a maybe a week. Saving $125-150 depending on exchange rate is a no brainer.


----------



## cazone

eaglewings said:


> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html




Thx !


----------



## fordski

jk-47 said:


> What taxes? That price is shipped from the U.K.
> 
> VAT is deducted in the cart and shipping is only like $15 and takes a maybe a week. Saving $125-150 depending on exchange rate is a no brained.




+1 for this. I used Amazon UK to buy some Beyerdynamic T1 version 2 headphones and a case for my MOJO and saved close to $400 shipped to Mexico. The T1s are awesome with the mojo. Also recommend keeping an eye on prices as they fluctuate quite a bit on some items like the T1s. One downside is you are on the hook for return shipping if you decide to return items.


----------



## nightdance

Anyone have issues with NePLAYER on iOS 10 with the Mojo? The player crashes after playing a few songs on my iPhone 6, and I had to reconnect Mojo to get it working again.


----------



## cazone

Ordered mine today on amazon.de 
Price is quite competitive right now.


----------



## waveSounds

Anyone else running their Mojo into a tube?


----------



## Delayeed

wavesounds said:


> Anyone else running their Mojo into a tube?


 
 Will be running it as a DAC to my upcoming Mjolnir 2. Can't wait to hear tubes for the first time. Should be good! What amp are you using and how are you liking it?


----------



## waveSounds

Ah, nice! Mine's little simpler than your incoming Mjolnir; a Little Dot MKII. It's actually been on a shelf since moving house and I've only just had the thought to give it a shot with the Mojo... and I'm liking it.


----------



## Ancipital

kokmeng said:


> Anyone having the problem as mine? I am running on Windows 10 with the latest updates installed.
> 
> Have already try re-install the driver but doesn't help.


 
  
 Yes, I always get that when I connect through any form of USB hub. I found that connecting to one of the actual motherboard USB sockets is the only way for Windows to like my Mojo.


----------



## fordski

wavesounds said:


> Anyone else running their Mojo into a tube?




I don't know if this qualifies but I got some new headphones (Beyerdynamic t1 gen 2) and just for fun dug out my old ALO Continental with a 6111 tube in it. Using the mojo with it and the T1s is sublime. I've always enjoyed a tube sound and the continental just adds a nice bit of sweetness to the music.


----------



## GreenBow

@ people running Win 10 with the Mojo and getting Mojo not being compatible. I don't know if it will help but make sure you installed the Win drivers for your motherboard. (I had Win 10 going for a month and no problems.)


----------



## kokmeng

greenbow said:


> @ people running Win 10 with the Mojo and getting Mojo not being compatible. I don't know if it will help but make sure you installed the Win drivers for your motherboard. (I had Win 10 going for a month and no problems.)


 
  
 I was able to play Mojo from my Win 10. It is only after I install the latest Win 10 updates. My Mojo is no longer compatible anymore. 
  
 p/s: I am using the same USB port which was working before.


----------



## kokmeng

ancipital said:


> Yes, I always get that when I connect through any form of USB hub. I found that connecting to one of the actual motherboard USB sockets is the only way for Windows to like my Mojo.


 
  
 Thanks but it doesn't help. Tried all ports but same result.


----------



## Arpiben

cazone said:


> Hehehehe!
> 
> But. Skin effect is real. I had cotton isolated pure silver cables as interconnects between dac and pre-amp for years.



Hi cazone,

I am curious about how you describe skin effect?
Because,in principle,at 20kHz skin effect conduction should count less than 1%. Therefore neglectable in analog audio.
Cheers.


----------



## cazone

Will try it at home in front of a audio research VT60


----------



## tkteo

kokmeng said:


> Thanks but it doesn't help. Tried all ports but same result.


 
  
 When I get that error message it's often a problem with the connector/plug/socket, i.e. loose connection or dirt on the metal contacts etc.
  
 You have tried the ports on the PC, how about a different cable?


----------



## Ancipital

kokmeng said:


> Thanks but it doesn't help. Tried all ports but same result.


 
  
 Bollocks, sorry to hear that; how annoying!
  
 (I run mine with TOSlink now, mind you, so if recent windows updates broke it, I wouldn't know)


----------



## Arpiben

cazone said:


> Will try it at home in front of a audio research VT60



Thanks.I was not arguing about your cable characteristics but more about *skin effect* term.
Usually skin effect is the term describing the fact that when dealing with Alternative Current,the current flows mainly at the skin of your cable conductor. The higher is the frequency, the smaller is the skin depth at the outer surface of your cable.
IMHO, dealing with audio frequencies this is not preponderant.
Taking advantage of those properties, at high frequencies your cable needs care mainly at surface:such as cost efficient silver thin coat (few um).
Cheers


----------



## biggysmalls

Is there any way, besides UAPP, to get streaming apps such as Deezer or Apple music to stop popping and clicking? I'm not a fan of Tidal at all, so is there a way to get the same functionality that Tidal has with UAPP through another method on Android? It's driving me insane that such an expensive product with have such a glaring over site!


----------



## Light - Man

ancipital said:


> Yes, I always get that when I connect through any form of USB hub. I found that connecting to one of the actual motherboard USB sockets is the only way for *Windows to like my Mojo.*


 
 A bit *like* this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p.s. I like your non technical use of the word *like! *





..................... now back to work!


----------



## NaiveSound

I need a 2foot to 3foot usb OTG cable (from USA amazon) to connect to mojo, but all I find is a 1 foot or shorter


----------



## music4mhell

naivesound said:


> I need a 2foot to 3foot usb OTG cable (from USA amazon) to connect to mojo, but all I find is a 1 foot or shorter


 
 Take 3 feet USB cable (Amazon basics/monoprice/belkin or some other good brand) and connect through OTG connector and you are done.


----------



## NaiveSound

music4mhell said:


> Take 3 feet USB cable (Amazon basics/monoprice/belkin or some other good brand) and connect through OTG connector and you are done.




I just don't want that extra bulk, just 1 seemless cable, either 2 feet or 3


----------



## music4mhell

naivesound said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Take 3 feet USB cable (Amazon basics/monoprice/belkin or some other good brand) and connect through OTG connector and you are done.
> ...


 
 I haven't seen this long OTG cable in my life 
 and i don't think any company will make this long OTG also 
  
 Best of luck with your search


----------



## Ancipital

naivesound said:


> I just don't want that extra bulk, just 1 seemless cable, either 2 feet or 3


 
  
 You already have plenty of bulk with a metre of cable, a short OTG cable adaptor isn't going to make matters worse.


----------



## NaiveSound

ancipital said:


> You already have plenty of bulk with a metre of cable, a short OTG cable adaptor isn't going to make matters worse.


----------



## emptymt

has anyone used iPurifier 2 with mojo?
  
 I wonder if the sound improvement is worth the price.
  
 my current set up:
 pc -> mojo -> LC -> all my HP


----------



## canonlp

Any recommendations for a short OTG micro-micro cable, right angle connectors and shielded?


----------



## Ancipital

canonlp said:


> Any recommendations for a short OTG micro-micro cable, right angle connectors and shielded?


 
  
 Yeah, it's the tons of shielding bit that eludes me as yet.


----------



## 2bxfile

Greetings:
  
 While I'm deciding whether to get the Mojo or the Bifrost Multibit for my 2 channel amp listening system through passives, (these I have discovered to be the best in their's and my price range) I've heard that some have had difficulties with the Windows 10 because it does not support USB audio class 2.
  
 My question is:  if I only intend (at this time) to play my WAV and Flac files that I have ripped and stored onto my pc laptop, do I need to download any drivers for either the Mojo or the Bimby for this activity?  
  
 Thanks


----------



## Ancipital

2bxfile said:


> Greetings:
> 
> While I'm deciding whether to get the Mojo or the Bifrost Multibit for my 2 channel amp listening system through passives, (these I have discovered to be the best in their's and my price range) I've heard that some have had difficulties with the Windows 10 because it does not support USB audio class 2.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hate to say it, but unless you need the portability, I think I'd prefer the Bimby every time as a desktop DAC, hell, probably prefer the Mimby even, once I take into account factors like when the Mojo shuts down while charging and playing, due to excessive heat build-up.
  
 I actually use a Mimby as a desktop DAC now, and keep my Mojo for travel use (except yesterday, when I forgot it, and winced at how rough the violins sounded in Swan Lake, right out of the phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## cazone

arpiben said:


> Thanks.I was not arguing about your cable characteristics but more about *skin effect* term.
> Usually skin effect is the term describing the fact that when dealing with Alternative Current,the current flows mainly at the skin of your cable conductor. The higher is the frequency, the smaller is the skin depth at the outer surface of your cable.
> IMHO, dealing with audio frequencies this is not preponderant.
> Taking advantage of those properties, at high frequencies your cable needs care mainly at surface:such as cost efficient silver thin coat (few um).
> Cheers




Hi !
I don't have, neither the technical knowledge nor is my English good enough, to pretend the term "skin effect" is the right one. 
The ressemblance with the French term "effet de peau" made me think about the works of Pierre Johannet: Interface Micro-Discharges (IMD). The first theory trying to find explanations and bring back together science and perception in hifi since its divorce. 
Since the 70s (Jean Hiraga in the revue de l'audiophile) people wrote about the sound of cables but without having a plausible scientific explanation. 

Funny thing is, I'm quite new to headphones and stuff, but I have the impression to see the same discussions going on here again that you could read home hifi forums almost 20 years ago. 
End of the off topic. Back to mojo. 
Cheers


----------



## 2bxfile

ancipital said:


> I hate to say it, but unless you need the portability, I think I'd prefer the Bimby every time as a desktop DAC, hell, probably prefer the Mimby even, once I take into account factors like when the Mojo shuts down while charging and playing, due to excessive heat build-up.
> 
> I actually use a Mimby as a desktop DAC now, and keep my Mojo for travel use (except yesterday, when I forgot it, and winced at how rough the violins sounded in Swan Lake, right out of the phone
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for that Ancipital.  Regarding my query about downloading a driver for Windows 10 that some are having issues with, do I need to even do this step if I just have, let us say the Bimby, hooked up to my pc laptop solely to listen to WAV files that are already stored on it?


----------



## canonlp

2bxfile said:


> Thanks for that Ancipital.  Regarding my query about downloading a driver for Windows 10 that some are having issues with, do I need to even do this step if I just have, let us say the Bimby, hooked up to my pc laptop solely to listen to WAV files that are already stored on it?


 
  
 Fairly sure you still need drivers for Bifrost and mojo http://schiit.com/drivers


----------



## Arpiben

cazone said:


> Hi !
> I don't have, neither the technical knowledge nor is my English good enough, to pretend the term "skin effect" is the right one.
> The ressemblance with the French term "effet de peau" made me think about the works of Pierre Johannet: Interface Micro-Discharges (IMD). The first theory trying to find explanations and bring back together science and perception in hifi since its divorce.
> Since the 70s (Jean Hiraga in the revue de l'audiophile) people wrote about the sound of cables but without having a plausible scientific explanation.
> ...




Sorry for my misunderstanding.
Neither my English nor my knowledge in Audio skin effect are better.
My purpose was to gather practical experiences from headfiers.
Back to Mojo then.

Cheers


----------



## audi0nick128

naivesound said:


> I need a 2foot to 3foot usb OTG cable (from USA amazon) to connect to mojo, but all I find is a 1 foot or shorter




Look what I found it's 1 meter, so a bit longer... 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00RX1HADO/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1474476264&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=Lindy+otg&dpPl=1&dpID=41UD%2BCRE8lL&ref=plSrch


----------



## 2bxfile

canonlp said:


> Fairly sure you still need drivers for Bifrost and mojo http://schiit.com/drivers


 

 Thanks Canonlp


----------



## Ancipital

2bxfile said:


> Thanks for that Ancipital.  Regarding my query about downloading a driver for Windows 10 that some are having issues with, do I need to even do this step if I just have, let us say the Bimby, hooked up to my pc laptop solely to listen to WAV files that are already stored on it?


 
  
 I go TOSlink from my computer to the Mimby (or occasionally Mojo), so I don't need additional drivers. If you want to use a Bimby, Mimby or indeed Mojo with Windows over USB, you should install the drivers, yes.


----------



## 2bxfile

ancipital said:


> I go TOSlink from my computer to the Mimby (or occasionally Mojo), so I don't need additional drivers. If you want to use a Bimby, Mimby or indeed Mojo with Windows over USB, you should install the drivers, yes.


 

 Thank you.
  
  When you say, "If you want to use a Bimby, Mimby or indeed Mojo with Windows over USB, you should install the drivers, yes".  I'm new to this so my queries and responses must be tiresome but I'm not getting it.  I want to play my already ripped audio files that are already on my laptop through a USB cable into Bimby or Mojo into integrated and out passives and for this you say I need drivers. 
  
 For my aforementioned described purpose, will I need the Windows driver download or the USB driver download? If indeed these are separate drivers. 
  
  
 I know answering a newbie is like eating dirt but I just want to get a handle on this so I know what I'm up against.  Some have had issues with the downloads.


----------



## Ancipital

2bxfile said:


> Thank you.
> 
> When you say, "If you want to use a Bimby, Mimby or indeed Mojo with Windows over USB, you should install the drivers, yes".  I'm new to this so my queries and responses must be tiresome but I'm not getting it.  I want to play my already ripped audio files that are already on my laptop through a USB cable into Bimby or Mojo into integrated and out passives and for this you say I need drivers.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's fine, don't worry, I'm sure you're a nerd of something I don't understand yet, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 OK, in order to use a USB DAC like those above as a sound card under Windows, you should install the Windows driver for that DAC on your computer. It's a driver for the specific DAC, not for USB in general. The DAC then appears as a named sound device in windows, just like your onboard sound. 
  
 To find out how to do it for the Mojo, you could consult the manual:
  
 http://chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf
  
 Information for the Schiit DACs may be found at:
  
 http://schiit.com/drivers
  
  
 It is supposed to be really painless, though I can't rule out things going wrong- this is Windows we're talking about after all.


----------



## 2bxfile

ancipital said:


> It's fine, don't worry, I'm sure you're a nerd of something I don't understand yet, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks Ancipital.  I don't believe I've reached the rank of nerd yet, but someday with a lot of sweat and hard work I might one day stand up proud and loud in the crowd and declare my elevation to nerd hood; until then the little school kids kick sand in my face, and run laughing.  But hey, life is good.
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## kokmeng

Ok guys. I need to confess that I didn't try hard enuf yesterday. Actually there's no issue with the driver or whatsoever. I only found out today the cable is faulty. Now, with the new cable it is working fine. 






Thanks all for the inputs & helps. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asarin

A note of caution for those considering a purchase from amazon.co.uk...be prepared to fork out some cash if you need to return for any reason.  Amazon reimburses up to ~8GBPs for shipping but it costs ~$48 via USPS w/tracking and over $100 via UPS to send back!  Found this out the hard way while processing a return for a Mojo ordered via amazon.co.uk.  The sound is sublime but haven't found a good solution to avoiding interference from my AT&T iPhone 5s (airplane mode is not an option).  
 Makes a great desktop DAC but I already have a Centrace and will certainly consider parting with the Mojo if anyone's interested.


----------



## RPB65

Just arrived this morning. One very slight annoyance is that the module does not actually cover all of the iPhone CCK which I find strange, for the sake of only approx 0.4mm on the length of the module, the end of the CCK would be level with the end of the module. Anyway, with that said, it works, matches the Chord and adds hardly any weight at all. Well, it shouldn't do should it? lol. I wanted a picture of it attached to my phone, however the phone is the camera so that aint gonna work! 
  

  

 Having it with the iPhone and using Chord's elastic bands, makes it better for the added length of the module, however items like this stacked together will never be a light or compact carry. Not sure if I will be taking this outside or not. I have the luxury of the ZX2 for travel.


----------



## shootthemoon18

So, i've been using Mojo with the stock cable and i was wondering what improvements could a cable upgrade give since i've heard performance improvements from cable before. So i just bought a Audioquest Forest usb cable and a Fiio L19 for portable use. I'll compare both of them and the stock cable once the cables and my brain have been fully "burn in". My first impression is that the bass seems tighter and treble is sweeter. I'll report back in two weeks.

 I've an issue with charging Mojo. It seems that some power adapter does't charge Mojo sometimes. I've no issue with cheaper power adapters, however, my nexus and iphone chargers exhibit the same issue where charges some times and some times not. I've to unplug and replug the power cable to initiate charging again. Also it seems that they are charging at normal usb power (0.5A) because they take a long time to charge.


----------



## kejar31

naivesound said:


> I need a 2foot to 3foot usb OTG cable (from USA amazon) to connect to mojo, but all I find is a 1 foot or shorter


 
  
 I purchased this
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015LT3OX4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 works fine for me... Using a Samsung S7 Edge with the Mojo.


----------



## apainlessa

shootthemoon18 said:


> I've an issue with charging Mojo. It seems that some power adapter does't charge Mojo sometimes. I've no issue with cheaper power adapters, however, my nexus and iphone chargers exhibit the same issue where charges some times and some times not. I've to unplug and replug the power cable to initiate charging again. Also it seems that they are charging at normal usb power (0.5A) because they take a long time to charge.


 
  
 Yep me and others here have the recharging issue as well. And yes, unless I unplug and replug I can't guarantee that the unit will charge when I switch it off. It's a minor thing but can be annoying non the less. I found that the charger I use makes no difference. I guess, since it's the only issue I have, it's better to have this one compared to the problems other users deal with hahaha.


----------



## Delayeed

apainlessa said:


> Yep me and others here have the recharging issue as well. And yes, unless I unplug and replug I can't guarantee that the unit will charge when I switch it off. It's a minor thing but can be annoying non the less. I found that the charger I use makes no difference. I guess, since it's the only issue I have, it's better to have this one compared to the problems other users deal with hahaha.


 
 Have you tried charging straight from the wall?


----------



## Mython

apainlessa said:


> shootthemoon18 said:
> 
> 
> > I've an issue with charging Mojo. It seems that some power adapter does't charge Mojo sometimes. I've no issue with cheaper power adapters, however, my nexus and iphone chargers exhibit the same issue where charges some times and some times not. I've to unplug and replug the power cable to initiate charging again. Also it seems that they are charging at normal usb power (0.5A) because they take a long time to charge.
> ...


 
  
  
 Have you tried a different charging cable?
  
 Although it may sound strange, some USB cables have a level of resistance that can cause problems for high charging current.


----------



## apainlessa

mython said:


> Have you tried a different charging cable?
> 
> Although it may sound strange, some USB cables have a level of resistance that can cause problems for high charging current.


 
  
  
 To be honest since I stopped using the mojo outside this has stopped being a problem. Now it's always connected to a plug so it doesn't matter anymore. It's just a damn shame that charging can be so charger/cable dependent. If I don't have the same problem with a n y other rechargeable appliance why should this little wonder suffer from it? If my phone was playing games like that it would have ended in a collision with a hard wall.. but with the mojo all is forgiven hehehe


----------



## canali

rpb65 said:


> Just arrived this morning. One very slight annoyance is that the module does not actually cover all of the iPhone CCK which I find strange, for the sake of only approx 0.4mm on the length of the module, the end of the CCK would be level with the end of the module. Anyway, with that said, it works, matches the Chord and adds hardly any weight at all. Well, it shouldn't do should it? lol. I wanted a picture of it attached to my phone, however the phone is the camera so that aint gonna work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 nice to see finally after 3 weeks ongoing delay people are finally getting these...are you in the UK?
  
 will be interesting to see how this compares portability wise against my dragonfly red.
 would be using a carrying pouch to carry the mojo/ipod/extender...anyone already trying this?


----------



## Zojokkeli

My Mojo and accessory pack are now on the way too. Sweet!


----------



## jmills8

rpb65 said:


> Just arrived this morning. One very slight annoyance is that the module does not actually cover all of the iPhone CCK which I find strange, for the sake of only approx 0.4mm on the length of the module, the end of the CCK would be level with the end of the module. Anyway, with that said, it works, matches the Chord and adds hardly any weight at all. Well, it shouldn't do should it? lol. I wanted a picture of it attached to my phone, however the phone is the camera so that aint gonna work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that extender thing actually helps prevent the usb from getting loose? Such as sluding it in my pocket and all the weight will be on the end where the usb is.


----------



## RPB65

jmills8 said:


> Is that extender thing actually helps prevent the usb from getting loose? Such as sluding it in my pocket and all the weight will be on the end where the usb is.



It ought to be better for the USB as the module contains one end, however you will still have the connector that goes into your phone/iPod or whatever.


----------



## RPB65

canali said:


> nice to see finally after 3 weeks ongoing delay people are finally getting these...are you in the UK?
> 
> will be interesting to see how this compares portability wise against my dragonfly red.
> would be using a carrying pouch to carry the mojo/ipod/extender...anyone already trying this?



Yes I'm in UK. Audio sanctuary have just started sending them out from yesterday I believe.


----------



## apainlessa

canali said:


> nice to see finally after 3 weeks ongoing delay people are finally getting these...are you in the UK?
> 
> will be interesting to see how this compares portability wise against my dragonfly red.
> would be using a carrying pouch to carry the mojo/ipod/extender...anyone already trying this?


 
 Wouldn't the dragongly red win outright portability-wise? tiny and with negligible weight?


----------



## Light - Man

[attach]1638381[/attach] miketlse
 "does this mean that the resistance of a coated cable, effectively changes with frequency?"
  


arpiben said:


> Thanks.I was not arguing about your cable characteristics but more about *skin effect* term.
> Usually skin effect is the term describing the fact that when dealing with Alternative Current,the current flows mainly at the skin of your cable conductor. The higher is the frequency, the smaller is the skin depth at the outer surface of your cable.
> IMHO, dealing with audio frequencies this is not preponderant.
> Taking advantage of those properties, at high frequencies your cable needs care mainly at surface:such as cost efficient silver thin coat (few um).
> Cheers


 
 Just to mention *my opinion* on Silver coated cables, they maybe technically better for digital cables *but* for analogue, it is debatable and it depends on the cable manufacturers philosophy and the price range ( and perhaps their justification) but imo, I see the main benefits of silver plated as an aid to tune a speaker based system, eg. to give more top end detail if needed. 
  
 Seemingly, higher frequency HF signals tend to travel close to the cables outer conductor surface and the lower LF signals more in the center of the conductor.
  
 The signals travels faster in Silver than in Copper and that is why some people may find that Silver analogue cables sound initially impressive but maybe fatiquing in the longer term.
  
 I personally stick with Copper speaker cables and analogue interconnects and in my system I use solid core copper speaker cable and I even rewired my speakers internals with solid core (which is a pain to work with) but I beleive I can hear the benefits as I replaced the original Silver plated cable which was making my system too bright for my liking.
  
*I do not want to derail this thread* but wanted to give a bit of my experience and research that I did on cables a few years ago.


----------



## jaibautista

I have something to consult my fellow Chord Mojo owners:
  
 Whenever I turn on my fully-charged Chord Mojo unit, the battery indicator turns green; if it does turn blue, it's only for a few minutes (without load).
  
 Is the battery in my Mojo toast? Can it still be warrantied? Or is this par for the course? I've been using my Mojo since late-January 2016.
  
 Hope to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## jmills8

jaibautista said:


> I have something to consult my fellow Chord Mojo owners:
> 
> Whenever I turn on my fully-charged Chord Mojo unit, the battery indicator turns green; if it does turn blue, it's only for a few minutes (without load).
> 
> ...


 It wasnt fully charged.


----------



## EagleWings

jaibautista said:


> I have something to consult my fellow Chord Mojo owners:
> 
> Whenever I turn on my fully-charged Chord Mojo unit, the battery indicator turns green; if it does turn blue, it's only for a few minutes (without load).
> 
> ...


 
  
 To have the led to stay blue for a long time, you need to charge the unit to 100%, which is until the white charging light goes off, which in my experience can take anywhere between 5-8hrs, depending on the level of charge Mojo had when you started your charge cycle. Four hours of charge will give you blue light, but for a very short time. Rob explained in one of his posts that, once the Mojo reaches a certain level of charge, it goes into a kind of trickle charge mode, which is why it takes more than 4 hrs of charge to reach 100%.


----------



## Arpiben

light - man said:


> [attach]1638381[/attach]
> 
> miketlse
> 
> ...



Thanks for having shared the experience I am missing.
A few hours ago I was writing to another headfier that I was curious to look at velocity vs frequency for such cables in order to understand their success.
Another interesting point when looking at pictures is they don't seem to be shielded....
Well I will not derail more 

Cheers.


----------



## jaibautista

eaglewings said:


> To have the led to stay blue for a long time, you need to charge the unit to 100%, which is until the white charging light goes off, which in my experience can take anywhere between 5-8hrs, depending on the level of charge Mojo had when you started your charge cycle. Four hours of charge will give you blue light, but for a very short time. Rob explained in one of his posts that, once the Mojo reaches a certain level of charge, it goes into a kind of trickle charge mode, which is why it takes more than 4 hrs of charge to reach 100%.


 
  
 Thanks for the speedy response!
  
 Well..before I turned on the unit, I made sure that it was fully charged (white LED turned off). I think the longest blue-to-green-LED transition time I've been getting for the past couple of weeks is just 40-45 mins. 
  
 Also some additional info: for the past couple of months, I've been mostly using my Mojo plugged to the mains via a USB hub charger. Do you think having it plugged for most of the time has somewhat 'toasted' the battery? I wasn't expecting its battery to degrade _this fast_.


----------



## EagleWings

jaibautista said:


> Thanks for the speedy response!
> 
> Well..before I turned on the unit, I made sure that it was fully charged (white LED turned off). I think the longest blue-to-green-LED transition time I've been getting for the past couple of weeks is just 40-45 mins.
> 
> Also some additional info: for the past couple of months, I've been mostly using my Mojo plugged to the mains via a USB hub charger. Do you think having it plugged for most of the time has somewhat 'toasted' the battery? I wasn't expecting its battery to degrade _this fast_.


 
  
 Apparently the battery in Mojo is capable of taking a lot of beating. So the chances of the battery being fried at this point is likely unlikely. Especially when Chord has stated that it should last for 10yrs.
  
 I get around 60mins of blue light, when I take it off charge, soon after the white light goes out. Remember the type of headphones/IEMs and, the file type being played also play a role in determining the rate of battery drain.
  
 Sometimes I leave it for charge when I go to bed at night and I take it off charge in the morning. So it is plugged in for about 8-9hrs. On those days, blue light has managed to stay for close to 100mins. I don't really know why though.


----------



## jaibautista

eaglewings said:


> Apparently the battery in Mojo is capable of taking a lot of beating. So the chances of the battery being fried at this point is likely unlikely. Especially when Chord has stated that it should last for 10yrs.
> 
> I get around 60mins of blue light, when I take it off charge, soon after the white light goes out. Remember the type of headphones/IEMs and, the file type being played also play a role in determining the rate of battery drain.
> 
> Sometimes I leave it for charge when I go to bed at night and I take it off charge in the morning. So it is plugged in for about 8-9hrs. On those days, blue light has managed to stay for close to 100mins. I don't really know why though.


 
  
 That's what I also thought about the near indestructibility (and infallibility) of the Mojo's battery, having read significant portions of this humongous thread. That's why I am surprised that I am not getting a similar experience to what the majority are experiencing, i.e., my experience only after seven months battery-wise is somewhat underwhelming. 
  
 I mostly play FLAC rips from CDs, as well as 320 kbps MP3s. I have a couple of high-res FLAC files (24-96 and 24-192) but they only comprise less than 10% of my files, at least those fed from my DX90. 
  
 During the first few months of use, battery life after full charge is nothing short of remarkable. Before I get the green light, I am able to use my Mojo for about 2 hours, which is more or less in line with Rob's battery design. I just don't know what happened in between that resulted in the rather fast discharge from blue to green light LED. 
  
 Is using the Mojo while plugged in the mains really not that advisable? That's what I'm thinking as the main culprit for my battery problems.


----------



## EagleWings

Oh so, you were getting longer blue lights before? Hmmm. 

Btw, what headphones are you using?


----------



## Mython

Have you tried switching Mojo completely *OFF*, and then leaving it to charge?


----------



## canali

rpb65 said:


> Yes I'm in UK. Audio sanctuary have just started sending them out from yesterday I believe.


 
 thanks...good to hear it,as I ordered from them too....i just emailed them and got a reply noting that
 more stock came in, and that my order should be leaving shortly.


----------



## canali

apainlessa said:


> Wouldn't the dragongly red win outright portability-wise? tiny and with negligible weight?


 
 oh yes, easily dragonfly wins for weight/form factor (small footprint etc)
 ...but just how heavy is the mojo/extender (with a pouch) is something i'll experiment with
 ...it's all about the better sound and added versatility...so we'll see.
  
 nice small pouch to carry it around might not make that much of a difference vs ipod touch and dragonfly.


----------



## jaibautista

eaglewings said:


> Oh so, you were getting longer blue lights before? Hmmm.
> 
> Btw, what headphones are you using?


 
  
 Yup, I think during the first 3-4 months of usage I was experiencing the expected discharge time before the LED light changes from one color to another. From month 5, I started experiencing the quicker LED light change from blue to green. Then the past few weeks have been very weird: even after leaving the unit charged overnight, there are times when immediately after turning on my unit I am seeing the green LED instead of the usual blue light.
  
 I am just using my pair of custom IEMs (a five-BA driver unit from a local manufacturer; before that, a triple-BA CIEM from the same local manufacturer). I rarely use full-sized HPs with the Mojo, considering that I don't get the full listening experience with them; I prefer hooking my full-sized HPs (an HD600 and an HE-400i) to my desktop amplifier (a Lake People G109-A) with the Mojo used as a line-out DAC. Whenever I used my Mojo as a line-out DAC, I make sure that the unit is properly ventilated.
  


mython said:


> Have you tried switching Mojo completely *OFF*, and then leaving it to charge?


 
  
 Yup, I've tried that a couple of times already. The same problem occurs.


----------



## Frederick Wang

I absolutely love this gadget! 
 Elegant, compact, good sounding, no fuss, not so many devices do that in this niche market 
 When paired up with my er4s, it's purely blissful


----------



## god-bluff

Couldn't Chord offer a quality mains charger/ power supply that:
  
 a/ actually charges the Mojo in the 4 hours quoted
  
 b/ does so silently


----------



## Mython

god-bluff said:


> Couldn't Chord offer a quality mains charger/ power supply that:
> 
> a/ actually charges the Mojo in the 4 hours quoted
> 
> b/ does so silently


 

  
 I am not speaking for Chord - this is just me speaking, personally:
  
 By the time Chord got a charger through the chain of distributors and retailers, each expecting their margin, they would probably struggle to get anywhere near the cut-throat prices of chargers on Amazon. Consequently, accusations would probably be hurled in Chord's direction, regarding presumed profiteering, even if not actually the real situation!


----------



## miketlse

god-bluff said:


> Couldn't Chord offer a quality mains charger/ power supply that:
> 
> a/ actually charges the Mojo in the 4 hours quoted
> 
> b/ does so silently


 
  
 Neither of your issues is serious, if you charge your mojo at night, whilst you are asleep.
  
 But if you don't like doing that, then the reasons for charging noise, are explained in post #3, the section titled *Charging noise* 
  
 Regarding the time to charge http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20130#post_12728087 It is possible to use overchargers (I used the oppo VOOC charger) to try and reduce the charging time, but you do risk frying your electronics http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20145#post_12729283 .


----------



## EagleWings

god-bluff said:


> Couldn't Chord offer a quality mains charger/ power supply that:
> 
> a/ actually charges the Mojo in the 4 hours quoted
> 
> b/ does so silently


 
  
 Regardless of the charger being used, Mojo will not reach 100% in 4hrs, as the trickle charge kicks in around 85%. In all fairness, Chord says that 4hrs of charge will give you around 10hrs of playback and, not that it will reach 100% of charge.


----------



## vapman

If only mojo supported qualcomm fast charging


----------



## miketlse

For anyone like myself, who was thinking of getting the AK T8ie MK2 for their mojo, Beyer have just announced their in-house version which should be available in October. 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/779847/astell-kern-beyerdynamic-ak-t8ie-review-first-impressions-from-ifa-2015/885#post_12881977
  
 sadly the only price mentioned in china, is even greater that the AK version, but hopefully the european price might be more interesting.


----------



## miketlse

vapman said:


> If only mojo supported qualcomm fast charging


 
  
 I was happily using an oppo VOOC charger, but since Rob Watts mentioned the risk to the mojo innards, of voltages greater than 5V, I have switched to using a samsung phone charger.


----------



## NaiveSound

Any word on an approximate for SD mojo module?


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> Any word on an approximate for SD mojo module?


 
  
  
 No, there is no approximate ETA for the module, yet.
  
 Chord are working hard on developing the module, but it's a complex circuit, with a lot of functionality, and is quite unique, so it will take time to develop.
  
 Personally, I would not expect to see it before 2017.
  
  
 The most recent comment about the module, from John Franks, was this:
  


mojo ideas said:


> I can't tell you precisely what we are working on but when we showed the guys at Rune they said Wow and John Darko pretty much said the same! And for the technology driven guys the design uses a ten layer board. So it's an interesting little project.


----------



## miketlse

naivesound said:


> Any word on an approximate for SD mojo module?


 
  
 It has all gone quiet since this flurry of excitement http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/22245#post_12838589
  
 I have assumed that the previous estimate of end 2016 when the module could be shown to the press, has now quietly slipped a few months.
 In the interim, I am now watching how the launch of the Shanling M1 goes.


----------



## tomwoo

frederick wang said:


> I absolutely love this gadget!
> Elegant, compact, good sounding, no fuss, not so many devices do that in this niche market
> When paired up with my er4s, it's purely blissful


 

 I'm charging my newly arrived Mojo 
 Cheers!


----------



## miketlse

We can all remember how you are feeling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Don't rush the charging, but remember to savour your first listening session.


----------



## EagleWings

Strong are those who can resist the temptation to sneak a quick listen before the 5hr charging completes.


----------



## EagleWings

I failed miserably, btw..


----------



## tomwoo

I tried to turn it on shortly after I took it out of box, strangely it wouldn't turn on (maybe my fingers were numb from excitement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
 I guess the battery level might be too low to operate. 
 Right now I'm anxiously waiting for the small white light to switch off (Hopefully in five hours?). It's so hard to see the white light with USB cable attached...


----------



## vapman

eaglewings said:


> Strong are those who can resist the temptation to sneak a quick listen before the 5hr charging completes.


 

 I have heard some people who can't get more than 4 hours battery life on their mojo.
 Happens to be a large overlap with the people who earlier in the thread told me I was wrong & dumb for insisting the initial charge matters.
 The moment you turn it on, no extra charging will have any effect.
 I did 12 hours before my first listen and I always can get at least 7 or 8 hours.


----------



## x RELIC x

I've had my unit from day one and it charges in approximately 4 hours (give or take) and I still get 8.5-9 hour run time using the JH Angie or ETHER Flow. I charge with a 2A 5V USB charger and never leave it plugged in for an extensive time. Every now and again I run it until the battery blinks red and then do a full recharge to re-calibrate the battery meter. These practices have kept my battery quite healthy.


----------



## RPB65

Im getting around 7 hrs out of mine. Mix of Qobuz, hi-res and all sorts off CD quality files.


----------



## Set845

frederick wang said:


> I absolutely love this gadget!
> Elegant, compact, good sounding, no fuss, not so many devices do that in this niche market
> When paired up with my er4s, it's purely blissful




Yeah I love my er4s and Mojo. Unreal amount of detail, never bright or harsh. The mids are so smooth and transparent too. The Mojo really makes the Etys sing.


----------



## tomwoo

x relic x said:


> I've had my unit from day one and it charges in approximately 4 hours (give or take) and I still get 8.5-9 hour run time using the JH Angie or ETHER Flow. I charge with a 2A 5V USB charger and never leave it plugged in for an extensive time. Every now and again I run it until the battery blinks red and then do a full recharge to re-calibrate the battery meter. These practices have kept my battery quite healthy.


 

 I've charged about 3 hours, not sure I want to charge full 10 hours as the instruction stated . It's hard to believe what vapman said that the initial charge matters so much. According to Page 1:
*Please note:* _Instructions advise charging a *brand-new* Mojo for *10 hours* before using, but actually, it is *only necessary to charge until the tiny white charging LED goes out*. With most brand-new Mojos, this will be around half that. Just trust what the charging LED tells you._
 I also have faith in modern battery technology


----------



## miketlse

tomwoo said:


> I've charged about 3 hours, not sure I want to charge full 10 hours as the instruction stated . It's hard to believe what vapman said that the initial charge matters so much. According to Page 1:
> *Please note:* _Instructions advise charging a *brand-new* Mojo for *10 hours* before using, but actually, it is *only necessary to charge until the tiny white charging LED goes out*. With most brand-new Mojos, this will be around half that. Just trust what the charging LED tells you._
> I also have faith in modern battery technology


 
 Chord do approx half charge the batteries before the mojos are shipped, so the full 10 hours is rarely needed.
  
 If Chord did not part charge the batteries, and shipped the mojos with little charge, there is always the risk that the battery would be almost completely discharged, and have entered safe shutdown mode, when the mojo was bought. There would then be thousands of calls to customer services, wondering why the mojos were unresponsive to charging, when first switched on.


----------



## tomwoo

miketlse said:


> Chord do approx half charge the batteries before the mojos are shipped, so the full 10 hours is rarely needed.
> 
> If Chord did not part charge the batteries, and shipped the mojos with little charge, there is always the risk that the battery would be almost completely discharged, and have entered safe shutdown mode, when the mojo was bought. There would then be thousands of calls to customer services, wondering why the mojos were unresponsive to charging, when first switched on.


 

 Thanks for the info!


----------



## vapman

tomwoo said:


> I've charged about 3 hours, not sure I want to charge full 10 hours as the instruction stated . It's hard to believe what vapman said that the initial charge matters so much. According to Page 1:
> *Please note:* _Instructions advise charging a *brand-new* Mojo for *10 hours* before using, but actually, it is *only necessary to charge until the tiny white charging LED goes out*. With most brand-new Mojos, this will be around half that. Just trust what the charging LED tells you._
> I also have faith in modern battery technology


 

 You are allowed to believe what you want! I never said you were wrong. I do believe strongly the initial charge matters most though.
  
 http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
  
 There is probably no harm in stopping charging when the light goes out. Whether that has any relevance on your Mojo's battery life, I don't think anyone can say for sure.
  
 All I do know is several people who can't get more than 3 or 4 hours maximum from the Mojo battery, did not do the full charge before using. I don't know if they charged at all or just turned it on. I am sure you are safe.


----------



## x RELIC x

> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my unit from day one and it charges in approximately 4 hours (give or take) and I still get 8.5-9 hour run time using the JH Angie or ETHER Flow. I charge with a 2A 5V USB charger and never leave it plugged in for an extensive time. Every now and again I run it until the battery blinks red and then do a full recharge to re-calibrate the battery meter. These practices have kept my battery quite healthy.
> ...




I'm not sure why you quoted me. I was one of the first ones to receive a Mojo before the official launch and I have great battery life. I've also been in this thread from the first post so I'm not sure why you are highlighting the information. I was simply stating that my Mojo's battery is still great with the way I use it. Also, it's wise to re-calibrate the 'battery gauge' from time to time. This has proven to fix some users short run time in the past.


----------



## tomwoo

eaglewings said:


> I failed miserably, btw..


 

 Luckily I have X7 to listen to during the wait...Why do I need Mojo in the first place
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I guess this is what happens if I visit this thread millions times a day...


----------



## tomwoo

x relic x said:


> I'm not sure why you quoted me. I was one of the first ones to receive a Mojo before the official launch and I have great battery life. I've also been in this thread from the first post so I'm not sure why you are highlighting the information. I was simply stating that my Mojo's battery is still great with the way I use it. Also, it's wise to re-calibrate the 'battery gauge' from time to time. This has proven to fix some users short run time in the past.


 

 Oh I just copy-pasted from post #3 Battery & Charging section. I guess it was highlighted in red to tell people there is no need to charge for 10 hours before first use. I agree with the way you use the battery and prepare to do the same.


----------



## Mython

Personally, I am bemused at how some people find it such an agonising struggle to just let their electronic products charge fully for the first time, before using them.
  
 Doesn't even matter whether one 'believes' in the need to fully charge before using for the first time. Just be pragmatic, cover your bases, and let the darn thing charge for a few hours until it's full - _how hard can it be? _




  
 If one doesn't have the personal willpower to do something so simple, then _good luck_ with the rest of life experience - you're going to _need_ it.


----------



## EagleWings

Guilty as charged.


----------



## NaiveSound

When I got mojo I listened to about 30 minutes before I charged it fully. I get about 8hrs consistency out of it nowadays powering he400i and recently Empire Ears Zeus, I am happy with 8 hrs and I'm even happier with the Zeus, best audio pair I've ever heard with mojo. Over full size headphone and other IEMs.


----------



## RPB65

***, this is turning into one of the old subaru forum threads! LOL.
 Opinions and arseholes, everybody has em!
 Just charge it how you like and enjoy it


----------



## EagleWings

rpb65 said:


> ***, this is turning into one of the old subaru forum threads! LOL.
> Opinions and arseholes, everybody has em!
> Just charge it how you like and enjoy it


 
  
 Charging is relevant. Lets not get into human anatomy..


----------



## NaiveSound

rpb65 said:


> ***, this is turning into one of the old subaru forum threads! LOL.
> Opinions and arseholes, everybody has em!
> Just charge it how you like and enjoy it




Hahaha I like that


----------



## Jazic

I'm having an issue with my Mojo where it wont keep a charge... I noticed it recently when using it to burn in some headphones that it dies as though it's not getting a charge. This isn't the case because it's charging fine and the LED is lit showing its charging. 
  
 I never had this issue with the Hugo and it's only started doing this recently. I've replaced the charger to another that outputs more than 5v/2A. In fact it's a turbo charger that can output up to triple that power so it's not that...
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## tomwoo

Even with Apple EarPod, Mojo sounds better than X7+AM2A.


----------



## x RELIC x

jazic said:


> I'm having an issue with my Mojo where it wont keep a charge... I noticed it recently when using it to burn in some headphones that it dies as though it's not getting a charge. This isn't the case because it's charging fine and the LED is lit showing its charging.
> 
> I never had this issue with the Hugo and it's only started doing this recently. I've replaced the charger to another that outputs more than 5v/2A. In fact it's a turbo charger that can output up to triple that power so it's not that...
> 
> Any thoughts?




Have you done a battery cycle? Drain to blinking red then do a full charge until the solid white charge light shuts off.


----------



## Jazic

x relic x said:


> Have you done a battery cycle? Drain to blinking red then do a full charge until the solid white charge light shuts off.


 
  
  
 Yeah, that seems to be the problem. Every time it does it almost always turns back off quickly as though the battery is drained. It's red and blinking then goes off until I let it sit and charge for awhile. Once it's fully charged the next day it'll do the same thing... It's like it is losing the battery durability but it's only 3 months old and I leave it plugged in all the time. The Hugo never had a single issue like this so idk...


----------



## music4mhell

jazic said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Have you done a battery cycle? Drain to blinking red then do a full charge until the solid white charge light shuts off.
> ...


 
 So 90% of the time in last 3 months, Mojo was plugged in ? So it used it's battery only for 10% of the time ?


----------



## UNOE

Does anyone think this would work with Mojo has Kitkat ? 2.5 inch screen android phone for $50.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/MICRO-Smallest-Smartphone-SMARTPHONE-warranty/dp/B013788R24/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474605153&sr=8-1&keywords=small+android


----------



## Jazic

music4mhell said:


> So 90% of the time in last 3 months, Mojo was plugged in ? So it used it's battery only for 10% of the time ?


 
  
 It's been plugged in I'd say 95% of the time. I very rarely unplug it. When it reaches 0% it's because the battery has died again. I know it's dead because when I plug it up and start it back up it's showing red or blinking red on the Mojo meaning the battery was drained.


----------



## music4mhell

jazic said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > So 90% of the time in last 3 months, Mojo was plugged in ? So it used it's battery only for 10% of the time ?
> ...


 
 Hmm, i think now you got the issue.
 You never used your battery. Let's assume your battery has divided into 10 parts, 1,2,..,10, when you do ful charge the 10th part is charged.
 So when you use your battery, 1st you will use 10th part , then 9, 8 and go on.
 As you hardly used your battery, so all the time only the last part(10th) of your battery was used for a small amount of time, due to which other parts of the battery lost its efficiency.
  
 Hope this will help you to understand the issue. I also use Mojo as desktop DAC, but i do use battery, so that i won't loose its efficency.


----------



## Jazic

music4mhell said:


> Hmm, i think now you got the issue.
> You never used your battery. Let's assume your battery has divided into 10 parts, 1,2,..,10, when you do ful charge the 10th part is charged.
> So when you use your battery, 1st you will use 10th part , then 9, 8 and go on.
> As you hardly used your battery, so all the time only the last part(10th) of your battery was used for a small amount of time, due to which other parts of the battery lost its efficiency.
> ...


 
  
 Perhaps but at this point it's had about 5 full battery cycles over the past week and its still doing it.


----------



## Zojokkeli

music4mhell said:


> Hmm, i think now you got the issue.
> You never used your battery. Let's assume your battery has divided into 10 parts, 1,2,..,10, when you do ful charge the 10th part is charged.
> So when you use your battery, 1st you will use 10th part , then 9, 8 and go on.
> As you hardly used your battery, so all the time only the last part(10th) of your battery was used for a small amount of time, due to which other parts of the battery lost its efficiency.
> ...




It has been said that it should be fine to have Mojo plugged in 24/7, so that shouldn't be the issue. It could be a faulty unit or some kind of internal processing error.


----------



## x RELIC x

Personally I never run battery powered devices plugged in _all the time_. I've had too many lithium batteries lose capacity by doing this. Also, it's known that leaving a lithium battery near full charge for extended periods of time is very stressful for them. Chord has said it's fine to leave Mojo plugged in all the time, and I'm not about to debate that statement. I just would not do it myself. If I do use it in the desktop system I just run it off battery, unplugged, until it needs a charge.

I'd suggest contacting your retailer for warranty service regardless.


----------



## Light - Man

eaglewings said:


> Guilty as charged.


 
 A bit like this? no pun intended!


----------



## shootthemoon18

jazic said:


> Yeah, that seems to be the problem. Every time it does it almost always turns back off quickly as though the battery is drained. It's red and blinking then goes off until I let it sit and charge for awhile. Once it's fully charged the next day it'll do the same thing... It's like it is losing the battery durability but it's only 3 months old and I leave it plugged in all the time. The Hugo never had a single issue like this so idk...


 

 I had this problem too. I think Mojo does't play nice with certain chargers. Try using another charger, preferably one that is 'simpler' (don't use USB ports on your computer or smartphone power adapters).


----------



## music4mhell

Just a quick query,
  
 I just got my Moto E3 power mobile, but it's charger output is 5.2 V/2A.
 Will it harm if i charge my mojo with this charger ?
  
 I know Mojo need only 5V/1A. But it's 5.2V, please help.


----------



## gikigill

Should be alright. It's barely 4% above spec besides I use my Mojo with a 2A charger which is higher rated.


----------



## sabloke

Use it, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Light - Man

music4mhell said:


> Just a quick query,
> 
> I just got my Moto E3 power mobile, but it's charger output is 5.2 V/2A.
> Will it harm if i charge my mojo with this charger ?
> ...


 
 IMO, a quick answer from me is that is fine as the voltage applied usually drops under load, either way I would still use it.
  
 I am sure that Chord will have tolerance limit in their design that only they could clarify for us.


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick query,
> ...


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realise there were USB chargers exceeding the 5V standard - in_ that_ instance, I suppose the charger _could_ (depending on how well Mojos charging circuit is protected) potentially 'force' charging at an undesired rate.
> ...


----------



## music4mhell

mython said:


> light - man said:
> 
> 
> > music4mhell said:
> ...


 
 thanks, i will use this charge with Mojo then, thank you all for quick responses


----------



## Light - Man

Thanks Mython!
  
 A 0.2 volt variance is small and we don't know how accurate his meter is.
  
 IMO, if Chord have no real world tolerance built into their design then that is their problem, the user has a one year guarantee!


----------



## music4mhell

light - man said:


> Thanks Mython!
> 
> A 0.2 volt variance is small and we don't know accurate his meter is.
> 
> IMO, if Chord have no real world tolerance built into their design then that is their problem, the user has a one years guarantee!


 
 And if i get the problem just after one year


----------



## Light - Man

music4mhell said:


> And if i get the problem just after one year


 
 Just make sure that you have that problem before the year is up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Talking about the real world, in Ireland yesterday, some unfortunate person being brought to hospital in an ambulance got killed while waiting outside the hospital ( and the paramedics also got badly injured) when they think the oxygen cylinder blew up.


----------



## UNOE

Anyways does anyone think that the $50 - 2 inch android device would work to feed mojo. I posted it on last page but has been skipped.


----------



## EagleWings

unoe said:


> Anyways does anyone think that the $50 - 2 inch android device would work to feed mojo. I posted it on last page but has been skipped.


 
  
 I am not able to recall if anyone had confirmed if the phone you had shared worked with the Mojo or not, but many months back someone had confirmed that this one worked:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Inches-Android-Smart-Phone-Unlocked/dp/B00NHFQU0Y/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1474649513&sr=8-6&keywords=mini+android+phone
  
 Edit:
  
 Found the post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13440#post_12425559


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways does anyone think that the $50 - 2 inch android device would work to feed mojo. I posted it on last page but has been skipped.
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, that's about the situation, in my mind, too - i.e. some talk but nothing overwhelmingly-confirmed, during the almost 12 months this thread has been running.
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/18885#post_12662861


----------



## bronbunbet

I'm after some assistance in finding a short suitable toslink cable for my imminent purchase of a mojo to pair it with my cowon P1. Something of quality build is a must being sturdy to take the rigours of being a portable stack etc. 
 I've searched through a plethora of posts but can't find any definitive solution to what I need to assist in bring in the mojo P1 pairing in my life together. It seems here in the UK finding such a lead is somewhat of a pain in the rear end so to speak. Any guys on here make such custom leads? 
 Thanks in advance for any assistance here. 

Regards 

Mark


----------



## Mython

bronbunbet said:


> I'm after some assistance in finding a short suitable toslink cable for my imminent purchase of a mojo to pair it with my cowon P1. Something of quality build is a must being sturdy to take the rigours of being a portable stack etc.
> I've searched through a plethora of posts but can't find any definitive solution to what I need to assist in bring in the mojo P1 pairing in my life together. It seems here in the UK finding such a lead is somewhat of a pain in the rear end so to speak. Any guys on here make such custom leads?
> Thanks in advance for any assistance here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 SysConcept is generally the go-to source for specialist ultra-short toslink cables, for most head-fiers.
  
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/


----------



## bmichels

mython said:


> SysConcept is generally the go-to source for specialist ultra-short toslink cables, for most head-fiers.
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/


 
  
 Yes...  I have 2 of them. One for my Mojo and one for my HUGO.  Very very good and no issues whatsoever with 24/192...


----------



## LaMosca

x relic x said:


> On a different note, I have the Mojo plugged in to my home stereo in pure direct mode on the stereo feeding my floor standing speakers. Man alive! I've abandoned my stereo setup for far too long and the depth and imaging I'm hearing right now is nothing short of amazing. If I close my eyes I can place the singer, instruments, backup singers, etc., easily. Usually when I've listened to my stereo setup in the past it felt like it only had good stereo seperation and never this sort of depth and imaging.
> 
> Over the years headphones have become my default medium of music consumption given family life and my desire to consume tunes anywhere around the house. I forgot how enticing music can be through speakers, at least with the Mojo feeding the system I feel it's on a different level than I've heard before. Eva Cassidy, Nightbird, Fields of Gold(live), is amazing on this right now... I'm there. Yikes, do I want to upgrade my speakers now?!


 

 I really, really would like to try this with my Eminent Technology LFT-6 speakers with Classé CA300 amp controlled direct from the Mojo, but it's all in a non-installed state in our unfinished basement and God knows when I'll actually be able to. The ETs already image and soundstage really well so I'm imagining this is going to be an great combo ... when I get to listen to it in 5-10 years.


----------



## miketlse

lamosca said:


> I really, really would like to try this with my Eminent Technology LFT-6 speakers with Classé CA300 amp controlled direct from the Mojo, but it's all in a non-installed state in our unfinished basement and God knows when I'll actually be able to. The ETs already image and soundstage really well so I'm imagining this is going to be an great combo ... when I get to listen to it in 5-10 years.


 
  
 Using my mojo as the input for my arcam solo neo, has given my hifi new life.
  
 The only downside, is that you will find that you will start to wonder, 'if the mojo is that good, just think what the sound would be like if I bought a Hugo, or 2Qute, or Hugo TT, or......'.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> Using my mojo as the input for my arcam solo neo, has given my hifi new life.
> 
> The only downside, is that you will find that you will start to wonder, 'if the mojo is that good, just think what the sound would be like if I bought a Hugo, or 2Qute, or Hugo TT, or......'.


 
  
 Fans of _'The League of Gentlemen'_ comedy series will know exactly what that next word/name was going to be!


----------



## Mython

tomwoo said:


> Could anyone post an ACTUAL picture of Audio Sanctuary's (formerly Custom Cable) 3.5mm Coaxial Cable for connecting FiiO X3II/X5II/X7 to Mojo?
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect, the picture on Custom Cable's website looks like it was photoshopped by a 3-year-old...  @PhilW


 
  
  
  
  On 4/4/16 (more than 500 pages ago), I posted this:
  
  
 Quote:


mython said:


> I've ... requested Phil (Custom-Cables) and Drew (Moon-Audio) to send me pics of their various device-cables, appropriate for Mojo use, and will be adding these to the various sections of post #3, as and when I receive them.


 
  
 and, bizarrely, I never received so much as a single photograph from _either_ of them


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> and, bizarrely, I never received so much as a single photograph from _either_ of them


 
  
 I thought that someone posted a picture of the one they received, a few days ago.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/22815#post_12870540
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/22830#post_12870713


----------



## LaMosca

costinstn said:


> I've had a pair of Grado GR10 for about 3 years now. I always felt it was missing some low end grunt and impact. In fact, it was missing a Chord Mojo. Superb SQ from these tiny buds now. On a Sonorous VI it certainly enriches the experience, but it's not such a big change as in the GR10.
> Verry happy new Mojo owner over here.


 

 Similar experience with the HK BTs (I used them wired) ... from where did this bass come??? It's amazing ...


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > and, bizarrely, I never received so much as a single photograph from _either_ of them
> ...


 
  
 True, but I was referring to requesting images of several different Mojo-relevant cables, from each vendor, rather than just the one. I anticipated that both vendors would be keen to have their products listed as potential purchases, for Mojo-owners, but evidently, I was wrong...


----------



## EagleWings

Talking about cables, SonicElectronix has listed a new plastic Toslink cable and it advertises it for Mojo.
  
 http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_120421_Chord-Mojo-Optical-Cable.html
  
 Given the price and the material, I doubt it's reliability in terms of it's ability to support over 96kHz files.


----------



## Oistein

This might seem like a trivial problem, but the color of the power ball does not change color based on sampling frequency. I have tried it with Foobar, Vlc, Mediamonkey and a few other players. Any idea what might cause this? I have already installed the drivers for W7 from the official website.
  
 Except this the Mojo is excellent, I do hear a slight hiss with my shure Se846 but not enough to complain about =)


----------



## tomwoo

For those who are interested in Moon Audio coaxial cables, there are a few very nice pictures took by sellers in FS forum, both straight and right angle ones.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/819093/fs-black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-75ohm-by-moon-audio
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/809662/sale-pending-black-dragon-mini-coax-digital-cable-75ohm-fiio-x7-x5-ii-and-x3-ii-to-mojo


----------



## miketlse

oistein said:


> This might seem like a trivial problem, but the color of the power ball does not change color based on sampling frequency. I have tried it with Foobar, Vlc, Mediamonkey and a few other players. Any idea what might cause this? I have already installed the drivers for W7 from the official website.
> 
> Except this the Mojo is excellent, I do hear a slight hiss with my shure Se846 but not enough to complain about =)


 
  
 Is that the chord driver?
  
 What windows sound settings are you using? Maybe the default is to upsample everything to the same frequency.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/520114/does-windows-default-format-upsample#post_7021486


----------



## Oistein

Yes, the Mojo Chord drivers. Not quite what the recommended settings should be. I have allowed _exclusive mode _in the settings. 
  
 I guess this is what you are talking about?
  

  
  
 Seems like it upsamples everything to the same frequency, any idea how to turn that off?


----------



## Pier-Fi

Hi all, yet another review of the mojo from France: http://blog.son-video.com/en/2016/09/review-chord-mojo

Cheers.


----------



## shultzee

x relic x said:


> Personally I never run battery powered devices plugged in _all the time_. I've had too many lithium batteries lose capacity by doing this. Also, it's known that leaving a lithium battery near full charge for extended periods of time is very stressful for them. Chord has said it's fine to leave Mojo plugged in all the time, and I'm not about to debate that statement. I just would not do it myself. If I do use it in the desktop system I just run it off battery, unplugged, until it needs a charge.
> 
> I'd suggest contacting your retailer for warranty service regardless.


 

 I agree with your take totally.  I have had a lot experience with lithium batteries and you are correct they will lose capacity.  We also had a rule of thumb from the mfgs. of high end lithium batteries that when not using them for awhile they should be stored at 60% capacity.  That is not relevant to the mojo situation and the batteries I am referring to cost more than the mojo themselves   .     If chord says you can leave it on charge all the time  so be it but I am personally  going to cycle mine occasionally.


----------



## henddy

Hi guys!!!!
IOS 10.0.2 update...
My lavricable works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Finally!!!!!!!
Yes......................


----------



## theveterans

oistein said:


> Yes, the Mojo Chord drivers. Not quite what the recommended settings should be. I have allowed _exclusive mode _in the settings.
> 
> I guess this is what you are talking about?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pretty unoptimized bit and sample rate IMO. I always leave everything on 16 bit 44.1 KHz and use ASIO.


----------



## x RELIC x

oistein said:


> This might seem like a trivial problem, but the color of the power ball does not change color based on sampling frequency. I have tried it with Foobar, Vlc, Mediamonkey and a few other players. Any idea what might cause this? I have already installed the drivers for W7 from the official website.
> 
> Except this the Mojo is excellent, I do hear a slight hiss with my shure Se846 but not enough to complain about =)




The driver is just a communication tool to re-send packets over USB if there are errors and for device recognition. The sampling rate needs to be set from the playback software to pass through the file's sampling rate. I don't use any Windows software to listen to music, but your search should be for software that has a bit perfect setting.


----------



## analogmusic

this weekend took out lot of old DVD and Blu-rays and playing them through Mojo.
  
 as far as the sound is concerned, those old DVD's now sound superb.
  
 The opening scene (bank robbery) of the Dark Knight, the initial attack of various sounds is very realistic, and Bon Jovi unplugged "this left feels right" the various unplugged instruments sound very realistic, and further more I can easily hear the energy and intentions of the musicians. I have heard Jon Bon Jovi's vocals live and they sounded great to me, but on non ordinary DACs they sound off, as if he has a permanent cold. Now with Mojo, he sounds much better, just as I heard him in concert !
  
 The Mojo is superb, Rpb Watts really knows what he is doing, the most important aspect of Sound quality is the timing of transients. Everything played on the Mojo just sounds "right" to my ears now.


----------



## bronbunbet

mython said:


> SysConcept is generally the go-to source for specialist ultra-short toslink cables, for most head-fiers.
> 
> http://www.sysconcept.ca/




Thank you do you know ow of any other reliable sources for these at all? 

Regards 

Mark


----------



## Mython

bronbunbet said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > SysConcept is generally the go-to source for specialist ultra-short toslink cables, for most head-fiers.
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm not saying there are no other reliable sources, but, as someone who has followed every single page of this thread, since it began, a year ago, I can honestly say that, _by a country mile_, the general consensus of opinion is that, for super-short toslink cables, appropriate for low-profile stacking Mojo with other devices, SysConcept is the first port of call, even if you don't live in the USA.


----------



## bronbunbet

One more quick question is the optical in port on these not such a great fit with in even gaps to the frame. As whilst looking for a r second hand bargains I've seen a few where the fit isn't too great or that's what it seems visually. Even if it sounds as people say I can't abide that sort of thing especially with the cost.


----------



## miketlse

bronbunbet said:


> One more quick question is the optical in port on these not such a great fit with in even gaps to the frame. As whilst looking for a r second hand bargains I've seen a few where the fit isn't too great or that's what it seems visually. Even if it sounds as people say I can't abide that sort of thing especially with the cost.


 
  
 Clarify what you mean by the 'cost' - is that the cost of the mojo, or the cost of the second hand cables?


----------



## bronbunbet

miketlse said:


> Clarify what you mean by the 'cost' - is that the cost of the mojo, or the cost of the second hand cables?



 Clarifying for you as in the gaps especially notable from the pictures I've seen especially round the optical port, uneven spacing making the fitment look poor. It may well be an optical illusion from pictures I've seen but for the cost of the mojo you'd expect a snug fit. That's what I'm asking g and now clarifying.


----------



## miketlse

bronbunbet said:


> Clarifying for you as in the gaps especially notable from the pictures I've seen especially round the optical port, uneven spacing making the fitment look poor. It may well be an optical illusion from pictures I've seen but for the cost of the mojo you'd expect a snug fit. That's what I'm asking g and now clarifying.


 
  
 [EDITED] to make this more generic 
  
 From an engineering viewpoint, everything inside the Mojo will have a manufacturing tolerance and then an assembly tolerance (even if each individual tolerance is only 0.1mm (as an example)).
  
 So taking the geometry of the case as the datum:

the PCB can be manufactured to a tolerance of 0.1mm and then positioned inside the case with a tolerance of 0.1mm (making 0.2mm in total)
the socket (USB or optical) can be manufactured to a tolerance of 0.1mm and then positioned onto the PCB with a tolerance of 0.1mm (making 0.2mm in total) 
the hole in the case can itself be machined with a tolerance of 0.1mm
Overall the variability in position between an individual hole and an individual socket becomes 0.5 mm (ie 0.2mm + 0.2mm + 0.1mm) . This stacking of tolerances will apply to *every equipment supplier*.
  
 If you look at a sample of Mojos, the gaps that can be seen around each socket will be different, but they will not be all identical, and 0.0 mm. This does not mean that Chord use bad manufacturing or assembly practices.
  
 I wish you much enjoyment in your search for a cheap DAC that beats the Mojo in terms of sound quality and assembly/manufacturing tolerances. You will find it an interesting experience.


----------



## Ancipital

oistein said:


> Yes, the Mojo Chord drivers. Not quite what the recommended settings should be. I have allowed _exclusive mode _in the settings.
> 
> I guess this is what you are talking about?
> 
> ...


 
  
 The easiest thing to do is use a player that can use WASAPI exclusive mode- then the player is allowed to dictate the sample rate. If it's in shared mode, then Windows usually sample rate converts everything to a common rate so it can be mixed- which is what you don't want.
  
 Foobar2000 is free and straightforward, and will do WASAPI exclusive mode, if you don't already have a player in mind. Hope that helps.
  
 I just double-checked to make sure that I am not talking crap- set my Windows defaults to 192kHz, and the power light on the Mojo went the appropriate colour (blue I think? I forget) during playback of the test tones. However, as soon as Foobar started playing, it snapped back to red for 44.1kHz, which was correct for the source audio (a lossless redbook file).
  
 (Note that I'm not actually using the Chord USB driver for this, though, just the onboard sound on my motherboard over TOSlink- but if it didn't behave the same with the Chord USB drivers, then something would be badly wrong.)


----------



## EagleWings

bronbunbet said:


> Clarifying for you as in the gaps especially notable from the pictures I've seen especially round the optical port, uneven spacing making the fitment look poor. It may well be an optical illusion from pictures I've seen but for the cost of the mojo you'd expect a snug fit. That's what I'm asking g and now clarifying.


 
  
 I see what you are talking about. The optical port is firmly mounted on the inside (PCB board) so that it is NOT loose.
  

  
 The gap you see is between port and the outer shell. There has been no reports/complaints of any fitment issues regarding the optical port. You can buy with confidence.


----------



## bronbunbet

miketlse said:


> The Mojo outperforms DACs costing several times as much, in terms of sound quality and musical enjoyment, and you are quibbling about gaps around the sockets!
> 
> From an engineering viewpoint, everything inside the Mojo will have a manufacturing tolerance and then an assembly tolerance (even if each individual tolerance is only 0.1mm).
> So taking the geometry of the case as the datum:
> ...




Well regardless of an obvious fan boy approach to an honest question. These so called gaps you try to explain away that are obviously present due to the defensive explaining away nature of your post don't seem to be a problem with other manufacturers. Granted it seems a marvel to listen to but for the cost shouldn't the end product be a lot better put together precision fit wise. Anyway this isn't obviously the post to ask honest questions that heaven forbid taint a fan boys opinion. I've seen it a few times here whilst browsing now. Note to self don't ask honest questions in case a fan boy takes offence. Oh and mind the gap


----------



## music4mhell

Hello all,

any idea when sd card module will be out ? in 2/4/6/10 months ?
Or may be 2018 ?


----------



## Mython

music4mhell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> any idea when sd card module will be out ? in 2/4/6/10 months ?
> Or may be 2018 ?


 
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/23025#post_12883212


----------



## music4mhell

mython said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Thanks buddy.
it seems i have to use my phone with mojo may be fore next one year max.


----------



## Ancipital

music4mhell said:


> Thanks buddy.
> it seems i have to use my phone with mojo may be fore next one year max.


 
  
 I stuck a bigger micro-SD card in an old phone, which I run in flight mode (the Mojo has lamentable isolation from USB), and that works nicely. Add a couple of silicon wristbands courtesy (available dirt cheap from Amazon) and a little cordura bag from my favourite climbing supplier and I'm good to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 It is a bit of a shame how badly the Mojo fares with interference compared to even some Fiio DACs, but it does sound lovely if you can take measures to avoid that.


----------



## bixby

unoe said:


> Does anyone think this would work with Mojo has Kitkat ? 2.5 inch screen android phone for $50.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MICRO-Smallest-Smartphone-SMARTPHONE-warranty/dp/B013788R24/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474605153&sr=8-1&keywords=small+android


 

 yea that's the phone I would choose to pair with a $600 Mojo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 did you even look at the reviews? haha


----------



## Mython

*Hidizs AP60* and *Shanling M1* are alternatives to a mini-Android phone, if you don't require smartphone functionality. Both should function with Mojo, via USB.


----------



## UNOE

bixby said:


> yea that's the phone I would choose to pair with a $600 Mojo,
> 
> did you even look at the reviews? haha




For me ever phone above 4.5inch display is way to big to pair with mojo. I sill plan to keep my large phone. I'm just want a small device to feed Apple Music too. Nothing I know of could stream music at that size for that price to mojo. 

2.5 inch android strapped to mojo seems better option than buying a expensive dap that will only feed digital audio and never using the DAC. Also seems better than holding my large phone hostage.


----------



## UNOE

mython said:


> *Hidizs AP60* and *Shanling M1* are alternatives to a mini-Android phone, if you don't require smartphone functionality. Both should function with Mojo, via USB.




Those are nice thanks. Without wifi or app installs 
Would be nice for collection though


----------



## GreenBow

I just read that the Mojo has made it into the Financial Times, 'what to spend it on' section.


----------



## talan7

unoe said:


> For me ever phone above 4.5inch display is way to big to pair with mojo. I sill plan to keep my large phone. I'm just want a small device to feed Apple Music too. Nothing I know of could stream music at that size for that price to mojo.
> 
> 2.5 inch android strapped to mojo seems better option than buying a expensive dap that will only feed digital audio and never using the DAC. Also seems better than holding my large phone hostage.


 
  
 Straps? Who needs them. I use industrial strength velcro glue on strips. They are much cleaner and don't get in your way.
 Picked them up from Loewes.


----------



## Angular Mo

I appreciate the photos, looking for portable ideas to carry and case.


----------



## GreenBow

Silly question time. Please does anyone know? .. Is it possible to run the Mojo with the battery removed? Will it run on the wall charger into the USB power input only?


----------



## harpo1

greenbow said:


> Silly question time. Please does anyone know? .. Is it possible to run the Mojo with the battery removed? Will it run on the wall charger into the USB power input only?


 
 No.


----------



## Deftone

top 3 asked questions in this thread
  
 1. Is it safe to leave the charger plugged in?
 2. When is the SD module coming?
 3. How do i get Spotify or Tidal to work with mojo?


----------



## canali

angular mo said:


> I appreciate the photos, looking for portable ideas to carry and case.




Simple... Google small camera cases images...tons of ideas, esp with new module


----------



## analogmusic

Just wanted to post this....
  
 It is my birthday tomorrow, my wife for the last few years always buy some albums on Vinyl for me, but this year I told her, with Mojo, Rob Watts amazing technology has progressed so far, that I don't need to buy any more Vinyl anymore unless it is a really exceptional album.
  
 That is a very big deal for me, I was a "a child of analog tape" loved the sound of vinyl.... never liked digital until I got the Hugo.

 I still do play Vinyl records, but the high cost puts me off, and hearing the emotional engagement of music (this is what I loved about tapes and Vinyl) on Mojo is special, so it will be something for my Chord Mojo this year !
  
 Maybe new headphones or a new Android phone as it is much easier to load music on it compared to my Iphone (I don't like going through Itunes)


----------



## jmills8

I have this Silver OTG for sale.


----------



## gikigill

jmills8 said:


> I have this Silver OTG for sale.




Is it for Android?


----------



## jmills8

gikigill said:


> Is it for Android?


 Yes. Android to Mojo and Hugo.

Like this one but angled connection and new.


----------



## discord76

Is a silver otg cable really necessary?


----------



## Delayeed

discord76 said:


> Is a silver otg cable really necessary?


 
 If you are not using one you are missing SO much, like it's literally night and day like oh my gosh dude srsly. uhm... I mean umm probably not...


----------



## jmills8

discord76 said:


> Is a silver otg cable really necessary?


Well, I demoed : Copper , Copper/Silver, Silver, Copper/Gold, Silver/Gold OTGs and sound wise theres a difference. Physically some are softer.


----------



## cyclops214

jmills8 said:


> Well, I demoed : Copper , Copper/Silver, Silver, Copper/Gold, Silver/Gold OTGs and sound wise theres a difference. Physically some are softer.


 
 And don't forget some are shinier than others.


----------



## miketlse

bronbunbet said:


> Well regardless of an obvious fan boy approach to an honest question. These so called gaps you try to explain away that are obviously present due to the defensive explaining away nature of your post don't seem to be a problem with other manufacturers. Granted it seems a marvel to listen to but for the cost shouldn't the end product be a lot better put together precision fit wise. Anyway this isn't obviously the post to ask honest questions that heaven forbid taint a fan boys opinion. I've seen it a few times here whilst browsing now. Note to self don't ask honest questions in case a fan boy takes offence. Oh and mind the gap


 
  
 I am an engineer, and I am a fan of engineering excellence.
 I try and explain issues in engineering terms - and I do not regard that as being defensive.
 Given that you have chosen to insult me three times in your reply, i will leave it to others to try and help you in future.


----------



## discord76

delayeed said:


> If you are not using one you are missing SO much, like it's literally night and day like oh my gosh dude srsly. uhm... I mean umm probably not...


 
  
 Didnt Chord say silver can just make the sound brighter not better?


----------



## Delayeed

discord76 said:


> Didnt Chord say silver can just make the sound brighter not better?


 
 Hmm not sure but people seem to find silver cables to have better detail retrieval, more brightness and clarity. Anyway probably not worth spending too much on such a short cable.


----------



## Mython

I know most of you already know this, but just to be clear, for newcomers to head-fi, who might be reading this, the alleged differences in sound, in relation to different metals used in audio connection cables, is not necessarily the same for an analogue connection cable as it may be for a digital connection cable.


----------



## jmills8

discord76 said:


> Didnt Chord say silver can just make the sound brighter not better?


 Then Copper with Silver. Also depends if you have a warm iem/headphone.


----------



## discord76

For a digital signal? Crazy.


----------



## jmills8

discord76 said:


> For a digital signal? Crazy.


 Then stay sane and enjoy the music.


----------



## Occy

Hi All,

 I have a bit of a dilemma. Recently I've found myself using my smartphone (HTC One) way more often instead of my Sony NW-ZX2 for portable usewith my Noble K10's. So I'm considering selling it and my RSA Intruder DAC/Amp in favour of the Mojo which I can use with my smartphone and as a DAC with my laptop. I'm thinking of picking one up from e-earphone duty free next month, and I should come out slightly ahead if I sell both the ZX2 and the Intruder.

 Does anyone have experience with the Mojo against the ZX2 or RSA Intruder who could give a few words of wisdom?

 Also, what cable should I be looking at getting for best SQ? I listen to mostly blues based alt-rock, classical and electronic music.


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> I know most of you already know this, but just to be clear, for newcomers to head-fi, who might be reading this, the alleged differences in sound, in relation to different metals used in audio connection cables, is not necessarily the same for an analogue connection cable as it may be for a digital connection cable.


 
  
 I often wonder about whether using quality digital cables makes any change. I understand the theory that bits changing value can adjust a sample considerably.
  
 I do however stand shoulder to shoulder with anyone who says analogue quality cables make a difference though. They absolutely do. I got hassled badly and was demanded to explain the science of it in a thead. The thread was something like Audioquest Caught in Cable Scam: this was for a digital cable.
  
 However we constantly read about folk that bought quality digital cables and promise they heard their system improve. I was last night looking at the Audioquest Carbon USB for the Mojo. (After seeing someone say they found a serious improvement in sound with their particular DAC.)
  
 Given that I stand so firm about quality analogue cables improving sound and many argue they don't. It does leave the clear possibility that quality digital cables make a positive improvement. I think I am going to write to a retailer and ask if I can buy one to try, under distance selling regulation. With the aim of keeping the cable if I like.


----------



## Ancipital

occy said:


> Also, what cable should I be looking at getting for best SQ? I listen to mostly blues based alt-rock, classical and electronic music.


 
  
 If you're talking about USB cable, there's no magical woo-woo qualitative difference inside the digital audio from buying an unobtanium and unicorn pube cable. You need a short right angled micro-micro OTG cable, effectively- that simple.
  
 The big gotcha is that the Mojo has no galvanic isolation from the USB, and will pick up tons of noise from the cellular radio on your phone, particularly in areas where the signal isn't great and the baseband chipset cranks the gain to try and maintain connection (e.g. when your train goes between some tall buildings that block signal).
  
 I have spent some time fiddling with this- and it's very clearly predominately the phone it's attached to, and coming over the USB cable- pull the cable out, and it all but stops, however the phone is configured.  The only way to reliably get fairly clean audio is to turn off cellular comms; the quickest way is to enable "flight mode".
  
 You can try really expensive cables, you can try ferrite RFI chokes, but it won't really help- the interference appears to come down the USB cable itself.
  
 For that reason, I am using my old phone, with pretty much everything uninstalled and a nice new micro-SD card as a slightly chunky and awkward DAP, which means I can leave my phone in peace. It's not pretty, but it sounds fantastic.
  
 That said, the RSA Intruder is also supposed to suffer similar noise problems, so maybe you'll be used to this game by now, I'm in danger of teaching my grandmother to suck eggs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Obligatory wonky picture of my Mojo and old phone:


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I know most of you already know this, but just to be clear, for newcomers to head-fi, who might be reading this, the alleged differences in sound, in relation to different metals used in audio connection cables, is not necessarily the same for an analogue connection cable as it may be for a digital connection cable.
> ...


 
  
  
 I would anticipate *RF susceptibility* to be a far bigger differentiating factor, between different digital connection cable designs.
  
 What concerns me is people stating that 'silver has this effect upon the sound' of an analogue cable, and then intentionally or unintentionally transferring that belief and applying it to say 'silver has this (same) effect upon the sound' of a digital cable.
  
  
 That's *not *directly aimed at Delayeed.
  
 My intention, here, is simply to inject a word of caution into the discussion, since there are some hardcore audiophiles who enjoy debating such subtleties & beliefs (regardless of whether they are objectively measurable, or subjectively sensed & believed). That's all well and good, in Sound Science, but, here in the Mojo thread, there is a risk that a newcomer (Mojos popularity has drawn many newcomers) may read such remarks about cable materials and fall down a rabbithole, so-to-speak.


----------



## daberti

One question to Mojo crew: is the box included in Cable Accessory Kit meant to accept Apple CCK cable?
  
 TIA


----------



## inthere

It's pretty hard for me to believe the Mojo is incapable of driving *any* non electrostatic headphone, much less the NH. NH is plenty loud just from my phone....


----------



## Ancipital

inthere said:


> It's pretty hard for me to believe the Mojo is incapable of driving *any* non electrostatic headphone, much less the NH. NH is plenty loud just from my phone....


 
  
 Mojo can make my HD650 plenty loud, but it's a boring, insipid bassless kind of loud, compared to my desktop amp. It really is an amp better suited to "easy" headphones in general- sounds kickass with all my IEMs and my HD-25s.
  
 I appreciate that it's hard to recognise this deficiency with some headphones until you've plugged them into a more capable amp, but them's the vagaries.


----------



## inthere

ancipital said:


> Mojo can make my HD650 plenty loud, but it's a boring, insipid bassless kind of loud, compared to my desktop amp. It really is an amp better suited to "easy" headphones in general- sounds kickass with all my IEMs and my HD-25s.
> 
> I appreciate that it's hard to recognise this deficiency with some headphones until you've plugged them into a more capable amp, but them's the vagaries.


 
  
  Nobody reads my sig
  
  I have HD650, some pretty hard to drive headphones, and also have some very capable desktop amps and the Mojo is pretty much great with everything.


----------



## Ancipital

inthere said:


> Nobody reads my sig


 
  
 Remember that most forums, this one included, allow you to opt not to display sigs. Given how spammy trite and self-satisfied some sigs can be, it's not unheard-of to opt to do this


----------



## inthere

ancipital said:


> Remember that most forums, this one included, allow you to opt not to display sigs. Given how spammy trite and self-satisfied some sigs can be, it's not unheard-of to opt to do this


 
  
 I didn't realize this, thanks. 
  
  The purpose of my sig is to show what gear I own and have experience with. I also prefer to read some sigs so I don't wrongfully assume someone is clueless about something he may be well aware of.


----------



## Ancipital

inthere said:


> I didn't realize this, thanks.
> 
> The purpose of my sig is to show what gear I own and have experience with. I also prefer to read some sigs so I don't wrongfully assume someone is clueless about something he may be well aware of.


 
  
 Yeah, it wasn't a sly dig at your sig, I promise, just my usual natural diplomacy- sorry if it came off like that. I'd like to think that when I did have a go at someone, that nothing would actually be left to doubt.


----------



## apainlessa

ancipital said:


> The big gotcha is that the Mojo has no galvanic isolation from the USB, and will pick up tons of noise from the cellular radio on your phone, particularly in areas where the signal isn't great and the baseband chipset cranks the gain to try and maintain connection (e.g. when your train goes between some tall buildings that block signal).


 
  
 I think 'tons of noise' is a little bit extreme. I don't have this issue with my LG G3, with generic usb cables used. No noise encountered, on my current setup anyway. More like ymmv with this issue, rather than a definite yes and tons of it. Just saying...


----------



## EagleWings

apainlessa said:


> I think 'tons of noise' is a little bit extreme. I don't have this issue with my LG G3, with generic usb cables used. No noise encountered, on my current setup anyway. More like ymmv with this issue, rather than a definite yes and tons of it. Just saying...


 
  
 There are other factors in play as well such as the signal strength, distance from the cell tower etc. For example, I get a lot of noise when I hook my Mojo to my phone when I am at the office, which is located in the outer city limits, while I have close to zero interference when I am at home..


----------



## Sound Eq

any case out there for chord mojo to stack to a dap like fiio x7 that holds both in a neat way together


----------



## EagleWings

You mean a case something like what Dignis has released for the AK70+Mojo stack?


----------



## Sound Eq

eaglewings said:


> You mean a case something like what Dignis has released for the AK70+Mojo stack?


 
 anything that i can stack both mojo and fiio x7 together
  
 do u have a link for a case solution?


----------



## EagleWings

sound eq said:


> anything that i can stack both mojo and fiio x7 together
> 
> do u have a link for a case solution?


 
  
 I am not sure any such case exists for the X7+Mojo stack. In fact the case for the AK70+Mojo stack from Dignis, is the only case of its kind that I am aware of:
  
 http://dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=130&cate_no=1&display_group=3
  
 A lot of us (DAP+Mojo stackers) are just stacking using either a dual side tape or 3m dual lock or rubber bands.


----------



## EagleWings

The best you can do is, get a leather case for X7 and a leather case for mojo and stick it together with glue to keep the thickness low.


----------



## Ancipital

apainlessa said:


> I think 'tons of noise' is a little bit extreme. I don't have this issue with my LG G3, with generic usb cables used. No noise encountered, on my current setup anyway. More like ymmv with this issue, rather than a definite yes and tons of it. Just saying...


 
  
 I disagree extremely strongly. It's a _lot _of noise at max, and that occurs when the baseband chipset cranks the gain due to having trouble reaching the cell, and polls for it at high power. It's entirely dependant on where you are in relation to the local cells. I can use that stack all day, smugly walking around the neighbourhood without major issues. However, as soon as I get to certain spots on the train ride to work, which are signal black holes in the urban canyon, loud noise happens, _every single time_. Stick your stack in a Faraday cage with the headphone cable poking out, and you'll get a pretty good idea of the effect.
  
 It's not as simple as "I didn't notice any noise sitting at my desk"; as with many things in life, it's more complicated that that.
  
 It's probably the biggest flaw with the Mojo- it's worse than on much cheaper Fiio units, even. Chord's advice, for what it's worth, is to put your phone into flight mode. Since I have been doing that with my old phone, I have yet to notice a peep- with a very bog standard cable, free of ferrite chokes, even. Hopefully, that nails it.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Whats the point of having a high end dap like an AK and then using it with a portable dac/amp like the mojo? Why wouldnt u just plug your iphone into the mojo ? Why wouldn't you use the AK DAP straight up?


----------



## Deftone

scott_tarlow said:


> Whats the point of having a high end dap like an AK and then using it with a portable dac/amp like the mojo? Why wouldnt u just plug your iphone into the mojo ? Why wouldn't you use the AK DAP straight up?


 
  
 i dont see the sense behind it either.
  
 some people have used their AK380 as a transport for it because mojo sounds better than 380. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 sell the AK380 + buy midrange android phone + plenty off change left over = proffit ££££££££


----------



## apainlessa

ancipital said:


> It's not as simple as "I didn't notice any noise sitting at my desk"; as with many things in life, it's more complicated that that.
> 
> It's probably the biggest flaw with the Mojo- it's worse than on much cheaper Fiio units, even. Chord's advice, for what it's worth, is to put your phone into flight mode. Since I have been doing that with my old phone, I have yet to notice a peep- with a very bog standard cable, free of ferrite chokes, even. Hopefully, that nails it.


 
  
 Ok. I did a 6 hour drive in the Scottish highlands last week. I was using the satnav on the phone, while listening to music through the Mojo. Phone in normal operation, or as normal as it gets in the highlands, signal wise. No noise. 
  
 All I'm saying, again, is that ymmv. Maybe you listen through very sensitive earphones or to music with high dynamic range. Or you like quiet recordings. Or your phone has no synergy in this respect with the Mojo. I don't know. Maybe I got lucky with my setup. I honestly couldn't tell you. I'm not getting loads of noise. I'm actually not getting any discernible noise at all.      
  
 Anyway, let's just agree to disagree on this one.
  
 And ymmv


----------



## EagleWings

scott_tarlow said:


> Whats the point of having a high end dap like an AK and then using it with a portable dac/amp like the mojo? Why wouldnt u just plug your iphone into the mojo ? Why wouldn't you use the AK DAP straight up?


 
  


deftone said:


> i dont see the sense behind it either.
> some people have used their AK380 as a transport for it because mojo sounds better than 380.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well the answer to your question is the post right above your's. Interference.
  
 You could argue 'why not get an iPod touch?'. And the answer is, say, Mojo runs out of battery, you are left to use the ipod touch, which might not please some users.
  
 So having a good DAP is like a backup for the mojo. It may not sound as good as the Mojo, but can offer a better SQ than the iPod touch.
  
 As for why some people use the AK380 with the Mojo, when they can save a lot by going for a cheaper options like an AK300. Well, for one, they are in a position to afford a AK380 as a back-up player but still prefer the sound of Mojo. Two, they want to have the best player available as a back-up. AK380 has PMEQ. You could argue that even AK320 has PMEQ. But then AK320 cannot do native DSD but the AK380 can.
  
 Is it the wisest financial decision? It depends on the individual. If the person values the PMEQ and the native DSD so much and would like to have it in the back-up player and has the funds to afford it, then it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

eaglewings said:


> You could argue 'why not get an iPod touch?'. And the answer is, say, Mojo runs out of battery, you are left to use the ipod touch, which might not please some users.


 
  
 Why not buy a battery pack?
  
 I'm not criticizing how people spend their money, I'm just purely interested. I know there is a bunch of adversarial traditions here on head-fi, which is why I don't come here often. I've gotten into bluetooth solutions for headphones so I've come back but otherwise I avoid this forum because of the previous stated reason.


----------



## Ancipital

To be honest, if I'd paid AK prices and felt like I needed an external portable DAC/amp for it, I'd be sorely disappointed.
  
 I had a play with a Questyle Q1pr* recently, and I have to say, it sounded fine, in SE535 and PM-3. It wasn't quite as smooth and lovely as the Mojo, but for mobile use, not sitting in a quiet room with my eyes shut, it'd be pretty damn close.
  
 I can't say that if I'd paid that much for a dedicated player, let alone the fanciful prices for some of the AK stuff, that I'd be inclined to bother strapping a Mojo to it- it'd be because I wanted a box to handle everything in a sleek form factor on the go, and I'd expect the DAC and amp to do an adequate job for the price. Otherwise, you might as well use the cheapest player that gives you a stable coax out and can decode your favourite formats, for a fraction of the price- then strap that to the Mojo.
  
 Me, I'm cheap, I strapped my old S3 to the Mojo, and run Onkyo HF player on it- it seems to be more reliable as a USB player than either Neutron or UAPP. That probably doesn't have as much flashy brag appeal, but it works.
  
 * Mini review- great build quality, decent enough sound, primitive and unpleasant interface


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Yeah, I don't think there is any real justification beyond "I want Gadgets" which is fine. I also want gadgets lol. To say otherwise i think is intellectually disingenuous and is part of the worst parts of this forum. This is a place where people want gadgets, just admit it.


----------



## EagleWings

scott_tarlow said:


> Why not buy a battery pack?
> 
> I'm not criticizing how people spend their money, I'm just purely interested. I know there is a bunch of adversarial traditions here on head-fi, which is why I don't come here often. I've gotten into bluetooth solutions for headphones so I've come back but otherwise I avoid this forum because of the previous stated reason.


 
  
 That definitely is a good argument. Carrying a battery pack may work out for some people but some may find it cumbersome to carry an additional device.
  
 Not trying to be dismissive here. I am simply trying to think of all perspectives from the shoes of an AK380+Mojo stack owner. I stack my Mojo with a $200 Fiio X3ii.
  
 As for buying those DAPs for the need to own gadgets, it depends on the individual. If I had that kind of money, I probably would buy an expensive DAP because, I want gadgets. But not everyone would be like me. A person might want it for genuine reasons.


----------



## EagleWings

ancipital said:


> I can't say that if I'd paid that much for a dedicated player, let alone the fanciful prices for some of the AK stuff, that I'd be inclined to bother strapping a Mojo to it- it'd be because I wanted a box to handle everything in a sleek form factor on the go, and I'd expect the DAC and amp to do an adequate job for the price. Otherwise, you might as well use the cheapest player that gives you a stable coax out and can decode your favourite formats, for a fraction of the price- then strap that to the Mojo.


 
  
 Fair enough. In fact, I am on the same boat as you. I'm thinking of purchasing a Lotoo Paw Gold to replace my Mojo, so that I can have a single device that does all. But, what if someone prefers the sound of Mojo, by a tiny margin, but also likes the sound and features of the expensive DAP and, has the funds to afford it? Like I said, it depends on the individual. We are not in a position to judge.


----------



## Ancipital

eaglewings said:


> Fair enough. In fact, I am on the same boat as you. I'm thinking of purchasing a Lotoo Paw Gold, so that I can have a single device that does all. But, what if someone prefers the sound of Mojo, by a tiny margin, but also likes the sound and features of the expensive and, has the funds to afford it? Like I said, it depends on the individual. We are not in a position to judge.


 
  
 Oh absolutely. My use of "I" was very deliberate there, however.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

eaglewings said:


> That definitely is a good argument. Carrying a battery pack may work out for some people but some may find it cumbersome to carry an additional device.


 
  
 You already are carrying an additional device. In your argument, you are carrying expensive DAP, phone (because who doesn't carry theirs) and mojo
  
 In my argument, you are carrying phone, mojo, battery. And the battery could be smaller than the DAP, and the battery could be smaller than the DAP pretty easy. 
  
 I guess if you didnt want to take your phone, but still wanted to listen to the mojo, then you could have a player + amp. But I still don't see that as being reasonable, because who goes without their phone for that long? It would be a very special circumstance.


----------



## EagleWings

scott_tarlow said:


> You already are carrying an additional device. In your argument, you are carrying expensive DAP, phone (because who doesn't carry theirs) and mojo
> 
> In my argument, you are carrying phone, mojo, battery. And the battery could be smaller than the DAP, and the battery could be smaller than the DAP pretty easy.
> 
> I guess if you didnt want to take your phone, but still wanted to listen to the mojo, then you could have a player + amp. But I still don't see that as being reasonable, because who goes without their phone for that long? It would be a very special circumstance.


 
  
 The battery came into picture when I mentioned the iPod touch option. So that is Phone + iPod + Mojo = 3 devices. And adding a battery makes it 4.
  
 I said that, using a phone may not be an option, because of the RF noise. So either ways you are carrying 3 devices already.


----------



## Ancipital

I have to say, had I realised when I bought it that the Mojo would require a separate transport if I didn't want to keep my phone in flight mode, I might have bought a semi-decent DAP instead, anyway (I know that may be heresy). It's not that I'm crazily biased against them- though I do have my reservations about some of the more creatively priced options.
  
 Edit:
  
  


scott_tarlow said:


> I guess if you didnt want to take your phone, but still wanted to listen to the mojo, then you could have a player + amp. But I still don't see that as being reasonable, because who goes without their phone for that long? It would be a very special circumstance.


 
  
 I have been known to take my old simless S3 with me on long (>10km) runs, as an audio source. I leave my phone at home because it's a more modern clownphone and too big/heavy to slip in my little waist pack. Shorter, faster runs tend not to get as boring, so the only electronics used tend to be my GPS watch.
  
 If Sansa Clips weren't actually quite expensive now, doubtless I'd grab one of those instead - but since the old phone is just sitting there, I feel it's silly not to use it.
  
 Yes, I appreciate that's not an example of Mojo+DAP sans phone- but it's effectively an example of being without my phone for an extended period.


----------



## EagleWings

ancipital said:


> I have to say, had I realised when I bought it that the Mojo would require a separate transport if I didn't want to keep my phone in flight mode, I might have bought a semi-decent DAP instead, anyway (I know that may be heresy). It's not that I'm crazily biased against them- though I do have my reservations about some of the more creatively priced options.


 
  
 Now with the release of the $3200 Sony Walkman, I am not liking the direction the manufacturers are taking with respect to pricing. Mid-Fi DAP market is getting really competitive and some mid-fi DAPs seem to be performing dangerously close to the hi-fi daps. Looking forward to the upcoming iBasso DX200.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

So that's a 8+ hour run ? That's pretty crazy, good for you.
  
 I know there are times when you want to be without your phone. Sometimes, when I really need to get a lot of work done in a 10 hour period of time, I lock away my phone. But then I have my computer. I'm sure there are other examples, I'm sure. 
  
 I just think we are getting a little too cute with our justficications.


----------



## Ancipital

eaglewings said:


> Now with the release of the $3200 Sony Walkman, I am not liking the direction the manufacturers are taking with respect to pricing. Mid-Fi DAP market is getting really competitive and some mid-fi DAPs seem to be performing dangerously close to the hi-fi daps. Looking forward to the upcoming iBasso DX200.


 
  
 Yes, that did seem a little silly- I think it's probably statement pricing, though- like the Focal Utopia.
  
 Did anyone reputable (rather than the usual "everything is awesome!!!!one" suspects) ever review the Hifiman SuperMini? I have to admit to being curious..


----------



## EagleWings

ancipital said:


> Did anyone reputable (rather than the usual "everything is awesome!!!!one" suspects) ever review the Hifiman SuperMini? I have to admit to being curious..


 
  
 There is a review tour that is about to start or has already started. So we should be seeing some reviews soon.


----------



## Mython

This may be of interest to some of you.


----------



## twiceboss

Hello, I HAVE A PROBLEM here.
  
 Ive used my Mojo for quite some times, Ive just realized that I only get the RED light connection which means only 44Khz sample frequency eventhough i play FLAC files using foobar.
  
 Anything wrong?


----------



## kejar31

twiceboss said:


> Hello, I HAVE A PROBLEM here.
> 
> Ive used my Mojo for quite some times, Ive just realized that I only get the RED light connection which means only 44Khz sample frequency eventhough i play FLAC files using foobar.
> 
> Anything wrong?




The red light on the power button only indicates the sample rate of the file.. Not the file type.


----------



## twiceboss

What does that mean?
  
 How can I get those other lights?


----------



## twiceboss

kejar31 said:


> The red light on the power button only indicates the sample rate of the file.. Not the file type.


 
 What does that mean?
  
 How can I get those other lights?


----------



## maxh22

twiceboss said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> How can I get those other lights?


 
 If you play anything above CD quality the color will not be red. For example, if you are playing a 24/96 High res file, the light will be green.


----------



## spook76

twiceboss said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> How can I get those other lights?



Once the Mojo is turned on, the power light indicates the sampling rate of the song being played. In order to have the light change to orange (48kHz), yellow (88.2kHz), green (96kHz) etc you need music files at those sampling rates. HDTracks is a good place to look for high resolution albums.


----------



## kejar31

twiceboss said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> How can I get those other lights?




That's a bigger question than you realize.. do a quick search on Google or better, YouTube. Jusst know that CD's are 44.1khz (which is the rate that the red light indicates) you can buy FLAC files from hdtracks that are 48, 96 and 192khz not to mention DSD. All of which will change the color of the power button to something other than red.


----------



## twiceboss

maxh22 said:


> If you play anything above CD quality the color will not be red. For example, if you are playing a 24/96 High res file, the light will be green.


 
  


spook76 said:


> Once the Mojo is turned on, the power light indicates the sampling rate of the song being played. In order to have the light change to orange (48kHz), yellow (88.2kHz), green (96kHz) etc you need music files at those sampling rates. HDTracks is a good place to look for high resolution albums.


 
  


kejar31 said:


> That's a bigger question than you realize.. do a quick search on Google or better, YouTube. Jusst know that CD's are 44.1khz (which is the rate that the red light indicates) you can buy FLAC files from hdtracks that are 48, 96 and 192khz not to mention DSD. All of which will change the color of the power button to something other than red.


 
 WOW, almost a year which I have my Mojo, never try any higher than 44Khz! Well I need to find somewhere now.

 Do you guys know which websites?


----------



## spook76

twiceboss said:


> WOW, almost a year which I have my Mojo, never try any higher than 44Khz! Well I need to find somewhere now.
> 
> 
> Do you guys know which websites?




HDTracks.com


----------



## twiceboss

spook76 said:


> HDTracks.com


 
 Thank YOU! 
  
 just read somewhere is not gonna be a big difference but yeah, at least I try to have a new experience


----------



## spook76

twiceboss said:


> Thank YOU!
> 
> just read somewhere is not gonna be a big difference but yeah, at least I try to have a new experience



You are right it is not a night and day difference, the master is far more important. A tip to listen to on high resolution files is both the transients and the decay of the notes which to my "lead ears" sound more natural on 96/24 than redbook 16/44.1.

You might find this article interesting from Steven Wilson one of my favorite current musician/recording engineers: https://www.google.com/amp/www.digitaltrends.com/features/interview-steven-wilson-on-high-res-hand-cannot-erase/amp/?client=safari


----------



## jmills8

ancipital said:


> I have to say, had I realised when I bought it that the Mojo would require a separate transport if I didn't want to keep my phone in flight mode, I might have bought a semi-decent DAP instead, anyway (I know that may be heresy). It's not that I'm crazily biased against them- though I do have my reservations about some of the more creatively priced options.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 Mojo + Dap for transport is not a great idea. 1. Its a thick stack to carry around and 2. Soundwise is not as good compared to Mojo + Phone which 1. This stack is much thinner, 2.sounds better. Another option would be Mojo + Android Dap but wont be as thin as Mojo + phone.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Mojo + Dap for transport is not a great idea. 1. Its a thick stack to carry around and 2. Soundwise is not as good compared to Mojo + Phone which 1. This stack is much thinner, 2.sounds better. Another option would be Mojo + Android Dap but wont be as thin as Mojo + phone.




X5ii+Mojo sounds just as good as the AK240+Mojo which sounds as good as the iPhone 5S+Mojo to my ears. Personally I absolutely can't stand using my phone with the Mojo. My phone is my phone. My music players are my music players. The two will never do double duty for me. 

All personal preference. There is no wrong or right.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> X5ii+Mojo sounds just as good as the AK240+Mojo which sounds as good as the iPhone 5S+Mojo to my ears. Personally I absolutely can't stand using my phone with the Mojo. My phone is my phone. My music players are my music players. The two will never do double duty for me.
> 
> All personal preference. There is no wrong or right.


 Agreed, in my case I walk with two phones and Mojo instead of one phone, one dap, mojo.


----------



## twiceboss

spook76 said:


> You are right it is not a night and day difference, the master is far more important. A tip to listen to on high resolution files is both the transients and the decay of the notes which to my "lead ears" sound more natural on 96/24 than redbook 16/44.1.
> 
> You might find this article interesting from Steven Wilson one of my favorite current musician/recording engineers: https://www.google.com/amp/www.digitaltrends.com/features/interview-steven-wilson-on-high-res-hand-cannot-erase/amp/?client=safari


 
 Agree, i just solved the poblem. 
 The setting of sample rate needs to be set in the properties of sound in windows. I set to 96KHz, there's slight difference. More pronounce which more refine. But not a day and night difference!
  
 Still a good experience  listened to MJ 96KHz such pleasant !


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo + Dap for transport is not a great idea. 1. Its a thick stack to carry around and 2. Soundwise is not as good compared to Mojo + Phone which 1. This stack is much thinner, 2.sounds better. Another option would be Mojo + Android Dap but wont be as thin as Mojo + phone.
> ...


 




jmills8 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > X5ii+Mojo sounds just as good as the AK240+Mojo which sounds as good as the iPhone 5S+Mojo to my ears. Personally I absolutely can't stand using my phone with the Mojo. My phone is my phone. My music players are my music players. The two will never do double duty for me.
> ...




How can anything + Mojo sound any different than anything else + Mojo? Mojo is the source in this chain, the other device is simply a digital transport.........

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> How can anything + Mojo sound any different than anything else + Mojo? Mojo is the source in this chain, the other device is simply a digital transport.........
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 Try it and let me know what you experienced.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > How can anything + Mojo sound any different than anything else + Mojo? Mojo is the source in this chain, the other device is simply a digital transport.........
> ...




I will tomorrow for the sake of argument... 

But you will need to explain your reasoning to me. Unless I apply some EQ on one device not present on the other, then the sound is literally identical. The digital data is the digital data. Period. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> I will tomorrow for the sake of argument...
> 
> But you will need to explain your reasoning to me. Unless I apply some EQ on one device not present on the other, then the sound is literally identical. The digital data is the digital data. Period.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 I am not argueing, I am just stating my experience.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > I will tomorrow for the sake of argument...
> ...




I'm not arguing either. I'm stating the fact behind my reasoning and looking for an explanation. Things don't magically happen, there is always a rational explanation. I'm trying to figure out one for why two digital transports would sound different playing through the exact same DAC. Since you have experienced it, I figured you'd have one. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## jmills8




----------



## EagleWings

grumpyoldguy said:


> I will tomorrow for the sake of argument...
> 
> But you will need to explain your reasoning to me. Unless I apply some EQ on one device not present on the other, then the sound is literally identical. The digital data is the digital data. Period.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 
  
 I was under the same impression. I had heard reports that, Soundaware M1 Pro had a very clean digital out. I had a chance to review the M1 Pro and I put it to test. M1 Pro -> Mojo vs Fiio X3ii -> Mojo. M1 Pro doesn't have an EQ and I turned the EQ Off on the Fiio. Here's what I wrote a few days back about the comparison after direct A/Bing:
  


eaglewings said:


> After spending almost 2 weeks with the Soundaware M1 Pro, I can say for certain that, I do hear a difference between Fiio X3ii and M1 Pro, when used as a Digital-Source/Transport for the Mojo, with the advantage going to M1 Pro. Both X3ii and M1 Pro use Coaxial to output the digital signal to Mojo.
> 
> What I am hearing is not a difference in tonality but, rather an improvement in overall perceived technical abilities. Mojo + M1 Pro sounds cleaner, with better note articulation. As a result, there is a better sense of transparency and the micro details are much clearer. There is also a slight improvement in imaging and perceived depth in the soundstage/music. The differences are subtle but noticeable.


  


eaglewings said:


> If I had the luxury to own multiple expensive devices, I probably might buy a M1 Pro, not only because it can be a great transport for the Mojo, but it scores pretty good as a standalone DAP as well. I have not experienced this level of transparency on the Mojo before. Its only a small improvement over the X3ii. But in this hobby aren't we after that little improvements in every affordable way possible?


----------



## EagleWings

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm not arguing either. I'm stating the fact behind my reasoning and looking for an explanation. Things don't magically happen, there is always a rational explanation. I'm trying to figure out one for why two digital transports would sound different playing through the exact same DAC. Since you have experienced it, I figured you'd have one.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 
  
 As to your question on "why there is difference?", there could be whole number of reasons that I am not technically sound to answer. But if I have to guess, it could be the material quality in the chain right from the SD Card pins in the device, to the materials on the PCB, to the digital out socket.. I wish I had a definite answer..


----------



## maxh22

twiceboss said:


> Agree, i just solved the poblem.
> The setting of sample rate needs to be set in the properties of sound in windows. I set to 96KHz, there's slight difference. More pronounce which more refine. But not a day and night difference!
> 
> Still a good experience  listened to MJ 96KHz such pleasant !


 
 NO! Please do not upsample to 96khz through windows. It has been discussed multiple times on this thread, refer to post #3. 
  
 Feeding Mojo an upsampled signal will mess with Mojo's excellent timing capabilities.


----------



## bixby

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm not arguing either. I'm stating the fact behind my reasoning and looking for an explanation. Things don't magically happen, there is always a rational explanation. I'm trying to figure out one for why two digital transports would sound different playing through the exact same DAC. Since you have experienced it, I figured you'd have one.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 

 how do you think that digital data is represented electronically?  And what else could come out of that transport to the dac?
  
 after you ponder, you will understand what you may hear with different transports. 
  
 You may wish to review the youtube interview with Mojos designer for one take on it, I believe it may be referenced on post #................well you know what post in this thread to reference, right?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

eaglewings said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not arguing either. I'm stating the fact behind my reasoning and looking for an explanation. Things don't magically happen, there is always a rational explanation. I'm trying to figure out one for why two digital transports would sound different playing through the exact same DAC. Since you have experienced it, I figured you'd have one.
> ...




I'm still skeptical... Have you tried blind testing?

From the DAC perspective, a digital value is a digital value. Your suggestions do not have an appreciable effect on data transmission unless your device is riddled with damaged solder joints and rust causing an extremely, extremely high BER. But your experience would be the exception not the rule. I can't think of a single engineering principle that would support the notion proposed by the first individual, save some DSP on one DAP that is not present on the other. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bixby said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not arguing either. I'm stating the fact behind my reasoning and looking for an explanation. Things don't magically happen, there is always a rational explanation. I'm trying to figure out one for why two digital transports would sound different playing through the exact same DAC. Since you have experienced it, I figured you'd have one.
> ...




With a square waves. I'm fully aware of signal integrity issues that could result in bit flips... But random bit errors cannot explain such specific changes to the sound being described here. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## bixby

grumpyoldguy said:


> With a square waves. I'm fully aware of signal integrity issues that could result in bit flips... But random bit errors cannot explain such specific changes to the sound being described here.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 

 Watch the video, read some TI papers on USB audio, visit and read white papers on USB.org and understand the challenges in USB digital audio and don't worry about bit errors, the data getting there in one piece is the easy part.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bixby said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > With a square waves. I'm fully aware of signal integrity issues that could result in bit flips... But random bit errors cannot explain such specific changes to the sound being described here.
> ...




Why is everyone speaking in riddles? You seem to have concrete facts to support this notion, why not just present them? Why send the person asking the question on a scavenger hunt?

If the DAC values are getting to the DAC correctly, then there is no difference in the DAC output. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## EagleWings

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm still skeptical... Have you tried blind testing?
> 
> From the DAC perspective, a digital value is a digital value. Your suggestions do not have an appreciable effect on data transmission unless your device is riddled with damaged solder joints and rust causing an extremely, extremely high BER. But your experience would be the exception not the rule. I can't think of a single engineering principle that would support the notion proposed by the first individual, save some DSP on one DAP that is not present on the other.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 
  
 I did not try blind testing. But I would dare not mention anything on a forum that I wasn't sure about. It was not a difference in tonality, but an improvement in technical abilities. Cleaner sound than the X3ii with better transparency.
  
 Like I said, I do not have the technical capacity to answer what is causing the difference. 
  
 As for the rule and exception, check out these posts:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/750875/soundaware-m1-pro-portable-player-with-proprietary-fpga-architecture-review-tour-started/915#post_12718167
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/750875/soundaware-m1-pro-portable-player-with-proprietary-fpga-architecture-review-tour-started/750#post_12492484
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/750875/soundaware-m1-pro-portable-player-with-proprietary-fpga-architecture-review-tour-started/705#post_12483631


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Why is everyone speaking in riddles? You seem to have concrete facts to support this notion, why not just present them? Why send the person asking the question on a scavenger hunt?
> 
> If the DAC values are getting to the DAC correctly, then there is no difference in the DAC output.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 You had a QUESTION, am I correct?


----------



## SearchOfSub

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm still skeptical... Have you tried blind testing?
> 
> From the DAC perspective, a digital value is a digital value. Your suggestions do not have an appreciable effect on data transmission unless your device is riddled with damaged solder joints and rust causing an extremely, extremely high BER. But your experience would be the exception not the rule. I can't think of a single engineering principle that would support the notion proposed by the first individual, save some DSP on one DAP that is not present on the other.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon





It would sound different based on psu, parts used in the transport hardware side.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

searchofsub said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still skeptical... Have you tried blind testing?
> ...




How?

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone speaking in riddles? You seem to have concrete facts to support this notion, why not just present them? Why send the person asking the question on a scavenger hunt?
> ...




Yes, it was if you would be able to explain the engineering reason behind what you say you experienced. Sounds like the answer is no. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Yes, it was if you would be able to explain the engineering reason behind what you say you experienced. Sounds like the answer is no.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 I dont think you are asking, basically you came with a loaded question. Seems your aim is to cause an argument. If you believe it makes no difference then you have that right to continue believing that. Maybe you cant compute it and thats ok. You can create a thread on your question.


----------



## SearchOfSub

grumpyoldguy said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon






wiring, spacing between parts, quality of psu and ripple etc. Different wiring causes different sounds, and spacing between the parts differ in jitter. Jitter is not just in software side, but hardware side as well. 
More jitter is more noise, and ripple effect in psu also causes small spikes vs. non spikes.
Just like a piano key with same material used in same piano causes different sound, waveforms tend to differ with different materials used.


----------



## bixby

grumpyoldguy said:


> Why is everyone speaking in riddles? You seem to have concrete facts to support this notion, why not just present them? Why send the person asking the question on a scavenger hunt?
> 
> If the DAC values are getting to the DAC correctly, then there is no difference in the DAC output.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 

 I told you were to go.  Not a scavenger hunt but I am not good at feeding trolls and last time I checked you did not pay me your tuition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
You want to know "why" and get educated, you need to do the work.
  
 Here are a few sources of info with relevant facts.  It really is not as simple as a paragraph or sentence other than it's all related to noise.
  
 http://www.audiostream.com/content/digital-cables-and-noise#4VcO9epRp31z0L8S.97
  
 https://www.wirelessdesignmag.com/article/2010/09/high-speed-differential-interfaces-and-need-common-mode-filtering-and-protection
  
 http://www.usb.org/developers/docs/devclass_docs/audio10.pdf
  
 http://www.7ms.com/enr/online/2010/02/notebook.shtml
  
 http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spraar7f/spraar7f.pdf
  
 https://product.tdk.com/en/products/emc/guidebook/eemc_practice_04.pdf
  
 etc.
  
 cheers


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

searchofsub said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > How?
> ...




None of these things change the digital value being transmitted. 

If were talking about an analog chain, then yes... Some of those things may have an effect. But for transmitting and receiving digital values, those artifacts are irrelevant. 

Jitter is a hardware measurment by the way, it doesn't exist at all in software. 



Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## bixby

jmills8 said:


> I dont think you are asking, basically you came with a loaded question. Seems your aim is to cause an argument. If you believe it makes no difference then you have that right to continue believing that. Maybe you cant compute it and thats ok. You can create a thread on your question.


 

 I agree, @GRUMPYOLDGUY should start a new thread and pose his question there in order to keep this thread somewhat on track.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm still skeptical... Have you tried blind testing?
> 
> From the DAC perspective, a digital value is a digital value. Your suggestions do not have an appreciable effect on data transmission unless your device is riddled with damaged solder joints and rust causing an extremely, extremely high BER. But your experience would be the exception not the rule. I can't think of a single engineering principle that would support the notion proposed by the first individual, save some DSP on one DAP that is not present on the other.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon




The digital value is a real voltage not a magical 0 or 1 (those are just abstract definitions for different voltage states - Signal over wire, or magnetic states - HDD, or electron stats - SSD). That voltage in a wire can be influenced by RF/EMI generated from other electrical components in the system. Rob has extensively explained through his listening tests that when there is extra RF in the signal it alters the sound. I'm not going to be able to verify or dispute his technical listening tests, but it does play out with what I hear in some gear. The assumption that data is data is false in our physical world because digital data is simply a sampled _representation_ of a physical thing, which has endless possibilities to be influenced by other physical things, be it solder joints, poor S/PDiF port implementation, cable impedance, extra RF noise, etc..

If you can't hear a difference then that's great for you. No need to discount what others are hearing. Rob has posted this extremely well written blog post about listening tests. It's a recommended read. - LINK -. You can also read about his take on such matters in the third post of this thread. I'm not going to hold your hand and spell it out for you. If you disagree with what he says then that's fine, not everyone has the same perspective. 

There is a definite difference feeding the Mojo from my AK100mk2 vs the AK240 or the X5ii (these latter two sound pretty much the same). The Ak100mk2 sounds more brittle, tizzy, harsh. It's easily noticable and unfortunate for me because it's what I WANT to pair with the Mojo.




grumpyoldguy said:


> None of these things change the digital value being transmitted.
> 
> If were talking about an analog chain, then yes... Some of those things may have an effect. *But for transmitting and receiving digital values, those artifacts are irrelevant. *
> 
> ...




These are assumptions you are making.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bixby said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone speaking in riddles? You seem to have concrete facts to support this notion, why not just present them? Why send the person asking the question on a scavenger hunt?
> ...




These are related to bit errors. They would appear as a slightly higher noise floor and as single artifacts for 1/Fs seconds. Someone mentioned soundstage... That's a result of phasing and amplitude... Your bit error theory doesn't explain it. 

I'm not trolling.. I'm looking for an explanation that isn't pure, unfounded speculation. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## SearchOfSub

grumpyoldguy said:


> None of these things change the digital value being transmitted.
> 
> If were talking about an analog chain, then yes... Some of those things may have an effect. But for transmitting and receiving digital values, those artifacts are irrelevant.
> 
> ...





You seem to have enough knowledge that you believe in to argue what I wrote. I suspect you somewhat enough basic knowledge of sound. So why are we trolling again?

No. parts used not making any difference in digital chain sound is false. Otherwise, Retina displays wouldn't make a bit of difference to normal displays. It is same thing with sound.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

searchofsub said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > None of these things change the digital value being transmitted.
> ...




I have some knowledge as an FPGA and ASIC designer that works on DSP algorithms, and as an EE in general... Yes. But that doesn't mean I know everything and posed a question here looking for explanation. Instead I got a scavenger hunt that would have led me to irrelevant information and someone who says "I'm not technically knowledgable, but I'm going to speculate anyway". I'm not the troll in this scenario, sorry... Far from it. 

Your comparison is apples and oranges... The display technology you are comparing is completely different. If the analog front end were different, say DAP X to Mojo vs DAP Y to DragonFly, maybe your analogy would make sense. Here we are talking about moving the same data over the same interface to the same DAC but with different storage and somehow getting some incredibly specific changes in sound. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## SearchOfSub

Display technology I used as an example is not any different. It's an example that hardware make differnce in digital devices and platforms.

If all were same and transport making difference, it's hardware used in transport that is making difference such as psu, wiring etc. Mojo converting all 0 and 1s (if you were like to just put it this way after Relic explained it to you it's not just numbers) then sound of materials used in parts is changing signature since Mojo is keeping it transparent.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> I have some knowledge as an FPGA and ASIC designer that works on DSP algorithms, and as an EE in general... Yes. But that doesn't mean I know everything and posed a question here looking for explanation. Instead I got a scavenger hunt that would have led me to irrelevant information and someone who says "I'm not technically knowledgable, but I'm going to speculate anyway". I'm not the troll in this scenario, sorry... Far from it.




You are asking difficult questions in a thread full of consumers, not in an audio engineering forum. The best person to answer your questions is the designer of the device who has repeatedly said that if the source is bit perfect then the sound _should be the same_. At the same time others have heard differences between some sources and while many of the differences may be explained by DSP or up-sampling, others can not be explained in the same way. My earlier AK100 mk2 example is something I can't explain as to why it sounds different feeding the Mojo, but I can guarantee you that it does. Everything I say explaining it would simply be a guess based on what I've read on the matter.


----------



## EagleWings

grumpyoldguy said:


> I have some knowledge as an FPGA and ASIC designer that works on DSP algorithms, and as an EE in general... Yes. But that doesn't mean I know everything and posed a question here looking for explanation. Instead I got a scavenger hunt that would have led me to irrelevant information and *someone who says "I'm not technically knowledgable, but I'm going to speculate anyway"*. I'm not the troll in this scenario, sorry... Far from it.


 
  
 That was me and I was simply trying to answer your question in my capacity. Just because someone is not technically sound, that does not mean that he/she should not attempt to speculate. Btw, this is not a Electrical/Electronic forums where the technical details are discussed on the level of an engineer. I always like having critics in the forums because, if it is not for such people, some manufacturers would find their way and make easy $$ selling snake oil. But beyond being critical, you are also condescending.
  
 You said that I might be an exception in the rule when it came to hearing a difference between 2 sources. But I showed you more posts on people sharing the same experiences. May be you have to do your home work, on your own, on finding out yourself, if the differences can in fact exist, and if it did, then why.


----------



## xtr4

grumpyoldguy said:


> I have some knowledge as an FPGA and ASIC designer that works on DSP algorithms, and as an EE in general... Yes. But that doesn't mean I know everything and posed a question here looking for explanation. Instead I got a scavenger hunt that would have led me to irrelevant information and someone who says "I'm not technically knowledgable, but I'm going to speculate anyway". I'm not the troll in this scenario, sorry... Far from it.
> 
> Your comparison is apples and oranges... The display technology you are comparing is completely different. If the analog front end were different, say DAP X to Mojo vs DAP Y to DragonFly, maybe your analogy would make sense. Here we are talking about moving the same data over the same interface to the same DAC but with different storage and somehow getting some incredibly specific changes in sound.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 
 Hi Grumpy,
  
 From a purely digital standpoint, it is hard to fathom why the 1s and 0s differ from source to source but there is. How to explain this phenomenon is very much arguable due to the fact that the person perceiving.
 To me, after having owned the Mojo and trying different sources (USB, Optical and COAX), there is a perceived difference even with the exact same file. My analogy to this would be to use petrol (gas) as the music file, the gas companies Shell, BHP, ExxonMobil, etc. as the digital source (transport) and Mojo as the standard engine. As we know, not all fuel burns the same from differing companies. This is due to additives added to the fuel. Similarly that is what I'm perceiving to be happening when data is transmitted by the transport to the Mojo, somewhere along the chain, something is being added (directly or indirectly) when it goes through the whole circuitry before arriving at the Mojo. Because different transports circuits are built differently, that would explain the "additive" in the data.
  
 I guess that's how I would explain the scenario here.


----------



## music4mhell

xtr4 said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > I have some knowledge as an FPGA and ASIC designer that works on DSP algorithms, and as an EE in general... Yes. But that doesn't mean I know everything and posed a question here looking for explanation. Instead I got a scavenger hunt that would have led me to irrelevant information and someone who says "I'm not technically knowledgable, but I'm going to speculate anyway". I'm not the troll in this scenario, sorry... Far from it.
> ...


 
 This is why i am waiting for SD card module from Chord. 
 I use my mobile with Mojo, but different music apps sound different even if it's sending bit perfect data.
 On the top of that quality USB cables, like pure copper or silver. There are so many ingredients which can change the taste of recipe.
  
 Chord please please try to publish the SD card module


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

xtr4 said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > I have some knowledge as an FPGA and ASIC designer that works on DSP algorithms, and as an EE in general... Yes. But that doesn't mean I know everything and posed a question here looking for explanation. Instead I got a scavenger hunt that would have led me to irrelevant information and someone who says "I'm not technically knowledgable, but I'm going to speculate anyway". I'm not the troll in this scenario, sorry... Far from it.
> ...




Okay, so the answer is that some DAPs apparently have some DSP logic in the processing chain that alters the values going out to the DAC... i.e. they are not bit perfect. That's a perfectly reasonable explanation, and I'm not sure why it was so difficult to get. Thanks for your reply. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## SearchOfSub

Quick example. Go knock on a desk with a coin, your knuckle, and a box etc. Sound will be different every time even at same spot with different materials. I'm telling you man its hardware that's making diff. imo


----------



## rkt31

the reason for digital sources sounding different is simply the ability of brain to perceive even the minutest of changes to sound, caused by various factors, even if there are extremely low measurable changes. though jitter is handled in dacs by various  methods, still it can't be completely eliminated. emi and rfi can enter through usb and coaxial and can effect analog sections ( that's what i could gather from this forum) may be rfi emi introduces jitter and even if this jitter is immeasurable and removed still it may be there in extremely low quantity and again brain is sensitive to even the smallest of changes.
  
 so the source which has lowest jitter  may sound better ( or even poorer to some as presence of jitter can fool for extra details) so the matter of sounding digital sources sounding different is lot more complex. here we are talking about different sources, i would say even a single  bit perfect source definitely sounds different if someone changes cable length , cable type ( shielded or not ), cable material ( copper vs silver coated) and the biggest change is experienced by adding some cheap tweaks like a ferrite core. those who have not experimented with these ferrite cores can do this at a very low cost. however adding more ferrite cores than two or three can somehow rob the dynamics and emotion of music ( i can't explain this with digital transport) having said that, i would say the mojo is already so good in every area , that without any tweaks it beats many much more expensive cd players and dacs.
  
 one of my known who deals in vintage gear and swears by those old and big totl cd players of sony and other brand was not ready to listen to mojo but when he listened that hotel california xrcd version on it, he was just smiling and smiling, such is the quality of mojo.


----------



## Sound Eq

from my experience I noticed that indeed there is a difference in sound when connecting the mojo to an iphone, android, fiio x7, and cowon plenue s
  
 so do not expect all transports to sound the same with the mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> the reason for digital sources sounding different is simply the ability of brain to perceive even the minutest of changes to sound, caused by various factors, even if there are extremely low measurable changes. though jitter is handled in dacs by various  methods, still it can't be completely eliminated. emi and rfi can enter through usb and coaxial and can effect analog sections ( that's what i could gather from this forum) may be rfi emi introduces jitter and even if this jitter is immeasurable and removed still it may be there in extremely low quantity and again brain is sensitive to even the smallest of changes.
> 
> so the source which has lowest jitter  may sound better ( or even poorer to some as presence of jitter can fool for extra details) so the matter of sounding digital sources sounding different is lot more complex. here we are talking about different sources, i would say even a single  bit perfect source definitely sounds different if someone changes cable length , cable type ( shielded or not ), cable material ( copper vs silver coated) and the biggest change is experienced by adding some cheap tweaks like a ferrite core. those who have not experimented with these ferrite cores can do this at a very low cost. however adding more ferrite cores than two or three can somehow rob the dynamics and emotion of music *( i can't explain this with digital transport)* having said that, i would say the mojo is already so good in every area , that without any tweaks it beats many much more expensive cd players and dacs.
> 
> one of my known who deals in vintage gear and swears by those old and big totl cd players of sony and other brand was not ready to listen to mojo but when he listened that hotel california xrcd version on it, he was just smiling and smiling, such is the quality of mojo.




I agree with our underestimation of our ability to perceive. The explanation for fer-rite cores and cable shielding affecting the sound of a digital signal, again, is simply that the digital signal is still a _physical _voltage which can be affected by outside influences. Digital simply means sampled data rather than continuous data (analogue), but it is still a _physical _electrical flow representing a sample of the original continuous signal. In a 'digital' electrical signal, simply, a voltage below a certain threshold will represent 0 and a voltage above a certain threshold will represent a 1, or however we choose to represent the data. This makes it no different from 'analogue' voltages except in the way we use/interpret them (fundamentally speaking). Pop over to the Yggy thread and read all the reports of external devices changing the sound for example. There are many examples from many different sources where outside influences affect the 'digital' signal, not just the Mojo.

Rob has explained that in his listening tests he has listened to the different sound of solder. Oxidation. Clean power sources. Etc. All these things have proven to him to make a difference with different sources through careful and dedicated testing. His laptop plugged in to a wall sounds different to him vs running on battery. Admittedly the differences are small and may be overblown on these threads. I haven't put the dedicated time, don't have the experience/knowledge, nor have the resources to do the same detailed listening tests but I have no reason to doubt him.


----------



## sabloke

Thinking about getting the connection kit. We are being charged a lot more here down under for it than in the States, so I'm wondering if it's worth two hundred... What do people think about it? Would get it to make stacking with DP-X1 more palatable.


----------



## Ancipital

grumpyoldguy said:


> How can anything + Mojo sound any different than anything else + Mojo? Mojo is the source in this chain, the other device is simply a digital transport.........
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 
  
 I think that depends how much you believe in faries (assuming that the transport doesn't do any EQ/upsampling/other stuff). Remember, many audiophiles have more spending power than understanding of technology.
  
 Edit: Of course, stuff outside of the signal, like RFI, is an issue, but then we've just spent a few pages discussing that, so it'd be a bit redundant.


----------



## Arpiben

grumpyoldguy said:


> Okay, so the answer is that some DAPs apparently have some DSP logic in the processing chain that alters the values going out to the DAC... i.e. they are not bit perfect. That's a perfectly reasonable explanation, and I'm not sure why it was so difficult to get. Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 

  Hi *GRUMPYOLDGUY,*
  
* * IMHO, basically you have to look at two different aspects:
  
*1° Media Transport's ( USB cable, Optical Fiber, SPDIF 75Ohms cable) ability to carry data:*
  
 As mentiooned by others digital data '0' & '1' are carried through voltage differences. The coding used is NRZ ( Non Return to Zero ).
 Depending on sources (44.1kHz/16 bits , 352kHz/32bits,etc...) the data rate may vary from 1.4Mbps ( Mega bits per seconds) to 50Mbps or even more.
  
 Therefore the cable/fiber you are using shoudl have the propeties to handle those rates. I will not develop more for sake of clarity.
 Ususally most of stock short cables/fibers are handling that task with enough efficiency. TOSLINK fibers can not handle very high data rates due to protocol used. Therefore in order to reach the limits with fibers some are using specific ones.
  
* 2° [D.A.P/Media players + Media Transport + DAC]'s ability to deal with data without adding Noises:*
  
_DAP/Computers/Media players_: may add to the analog voltage carrying data ('0' & '1') noises from their internal parts
_All Media Inputs&Outputs_: may add noises from outside environment RFI ( Radio Frequency Interferences )
  
 In some rare cases the added noises will alter '0' & '1' carried, in other words data integrity.
 For the remaining cases data will keep its integrity,* but  the noises* will still enter DAC and alter SQ ( Noise Floor/Soundstage/etc...).
  
 Therefore,IMHO, it is not unlogic to hear SQ differences among players or transport even when dealing with digital audio.
  
 With optical fiber you are immune to RFI at transport level only, but do not forget that:
 - RFI may enter from unused ports inside your DAC or player (USB/3.5mm/etc..) .
 - Player internal noises may also be added to fiber signal at optical conversion.
  
 Hope it helps. Feel free to correct.
  
 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
  
  
  
  
 .


----------



## Forty6

sound eq said:


> from my experience I noticed that indeed there is a difference in sound when connecting the mojo to an iphone, android, fiio x7, and cowon plenue s
> 
> so do not expect all transports to sound the same with the mojo




In your experiences with those stated above , which transport give you the best to mix with the mojo , with the most enjoyable ?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ancipital said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > How can anything + Mojo sound any different than anything else + Mojo? Mojo is the source in this chain, the other device is simply a digital transport.........
> ...




This seems like the most accurate answer so far. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## Mython

*Helpful forum on this topic*


----------



## Angular Mo

Can this topic of sources be moved to Sound Science forum please?


----------



## Skyyyeman

grumpyoldguy said:


> None of these things change the digital value being transmitted.
> 
> If were talking about an analog chain, then yes... Some of those things may have an effect. But for transmitting and receiving digital values, those artifacts are irrelevant.
> 
> ...


 

 ​Do some of the reading that was recommended to you and you will see that a big part of the answer is that, in simplified terms: DIGITAL IS REALLY ANALOG. That's because there are no 0s and 1s -- they don't exist. Those numbers are just representations of voltage differences --i.e. current. And current is analog and susceptible to any number of factors and degradations. 
  
 You're welcome.


----------



## Soundizer

Please may I ask is the Woo Audio WA8 an upgrade to the Mojo or a Comprable Competitive device? I know it is much more expensive so maybe it should be compared to Hugo and not Mojo.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

skyyyeman said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > None of these things change the digital value being transmitted.
> ...




*facepalm*

Voltage difference isn't the same thing as current. And I've already mentioned how signal integrity issues can affect the sound... It doesn't account for the very specific differences people are describing here... Like phase shift in the analog section. That would require the digital value (NOT the individual bits) to be multiplied by a constant phasor!!

I get this is a forum for consumers and not engineers... It's okay if you don't know the answer, but please just say that instead of making something up. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## EagleWings

soundizer said:


> Please may I ask is the Woo Audio WA8 an upgrade to the Mojo or a Comprable Competitive device? I know it is much more expensive so maybe it should be compared to Hugo and not Mojo.


 
  
WA8 has higher output power than the Mojo or Hugo. As for the DAC in the WA8, I have seen some prefer the WA8 over the Mojo while some prefer the Mojo over the WA8. But between the DAC of WA8 and Hugo, I have heard that Hugo has the advantage.


----------



## Mediahound

eaglewings said:


> WA8 has higher output power than the Mojo or Hugo.


 

 Incorrect. Mojo outputs more power.
  
Chord Mojo max output is 720mW
  
Woo WA8 max output is 350mW


----------



## EagleWings

mediahound said:


> Incorrect. Mojo outputs more power.
> 
> Chord Mojo max output is 720mW
> 
> Woo WA8 max output is 350mW


 
  
 Thanks. My bad. I must have got the amp spec confused with the Continental Dual Mono or some other amp.


----------



## EagleWings

So I am checking the spec sheet of CDM and it looks like Mojo is powerful than the CDM too. I remember seeing something about CDM being more powerful than the Mojo.


----------



## ubs28

I doubt the Mojo has power problem with most headphone since it is as powerful as the Chord Hugo and the Chord Hugo TT.


----------



## Soundizer

I just seen on one of the WA8 threads where someone gave up the WA8 (returned it) because it lacked the ability to drive the LCD4, but kept the Mojo.


----------



## Forty6

This 45usd upcoming upgrades module for the mojo does looks very promising . SD expansion , Bluetooth Aptx all in one with this module ? 







http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/03/chord-electronics-extend-mojo-at-canjam-socal-2016/


----------



## Delayeed

forty6 said:


> This 45usd upcoming upgrades module for the mojo does looks very promising . SD expansion , Bluetooth Aptx all in one with this module ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 "The 2Qute and Hugo feature 26,000 taps apiece. Ditto 2015’s Mojo." Cool! Wasn't clear about that.


----------



## Mython

forty6 said:


> This 45usd upcoming upgrades module for the mojo does looks very promising . SD expansion , Bluetooth Aptx all in one with this module ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 No, the current sub-$100 module does not include SD expansion or Bluetooth Aptx. That will be a much more complex module, and will inevitably cost substantially more. ETA is not yet known, as it is currently under intense development.


----------



## cazone

And here comes another new and happy Mojo owner. 

Despite its many input options and all different possibilities, I ask myself which would be other head-fiers preferred one? 
Are there any stats on this subject? 
Like, 
1/ Mobile or desktop use or both? 
2/ used input(s) ? Optical, USB, coax?
3/ used transport ? DAP, phone, PC, mac ? 

For myself, I'm going to use the Mojo with a fiio X3ii and at home with a 2011 MBP trough USB and maybe later optical. 

C*


----------



## Mython

delayeed said:


> forty6 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  
 From *post #3*_* \ Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts (Mojos designer) \ Informative posts by Rob Watts \ Is Mojo FPGA code the same as Hugo?:*_
  


mojo ideas said:


> torq said:
> 
> 
> > 26,000 taps is the closest to a definitive statement as I've read ... the same as I've seen specified for Hugo.
> ...


 
  
  


Spoiler: Also see these quotes






rob watts said:


> Just to correct things - it is a 15T that is used on the Mojo.
> 
> That has 16,640 logic cells and 45 dsp cores. 44 cores are used in Mojo.
> 
> ...


 


mojo ideas said:


> jarnopp said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Mython. Great interview. I love hearing the additional technical and design details trickle out, like solving a mystery (of how this unit sounds so fantastic). John mentions that Mojo uses 60 DSP cores. Rob has said Dave uses 166. The Mojo's chip has 90 cores, so others could be used for other functions besides the DAC itself. Interesting,y, the Hugo chip has 16 DSP cores. Not saying more has to be better...not saying.
> ...


----------



## Ancipital

cazone said:


> And here comes another new and happy Mojo owner.
> 
> Despite its many input options and all different possibilities, I ask myself which would be other head-fiers preferred one?
> Are there any stats on this subject?
> ...


 
  
 Over the summer, I found the Mojo way too unreliable to use as a desktop DAC. If it was charging and playing at once, it'd shut down far too often due to heat. It actually annoyed me enough that I bought a Modi Multibit as my desktop DAC. The Mojo hardly ever gets to be the desktop DAC now, it's mostly on mobile and travel duty. The upside is that I don't need to mess with replugging stuff when I get home any more.


----------



## cyclops214

Great news audio sanctuary sent me a email today telling me my Mojo connection Kit is on its way not sure how long it will take to get from England to California but hopefully sometime next week unfortunately I went on the cheap and I did not pay for tracking kicking myself now for that.


----------



## Mython

ancipital said:


> Over the summer, I found the Mojo way too unreliable to use as a desktop DAC. If it was charging and playing at once, it'd shut down far too often due to heat. It actually annoyed me enough that I bought a Modi Multibit as my desktop DAC. The Mojo hardly ever gets to be the desktop DAC now, it's mostly on mobile and travel duty. The upside is that I don't need to mess with replugging stuff when I get home any more.


 
  
  
 Not to downplay the legitimacy of your irritation, but did you try turning Mojo on its edge? This makes a substantial difference to the efficiency of thermal radiation.


----------



## Ancipital

mython said:


> Not to downplay the legitimacy of your irritation, but did you try turning Mojo on its edge? This makes a substantial difference to the efficiency of thermal radiation.


 
  
 It does, yes.. but we had a bunch of days in the thirties* where taking the Mojo out of its case and balancing it precariously didn't cut it. That said, I really shouldn't have to balance a device on its edge to stop it from switching itself off- that's rather poor. Hell, it shouldn't be a necessary to take it out of its protective case, either, and cross your fingers that running it from the mains won't make it shut off.
  
 It was a blessed relief to get the Modi Multibit, as I was always on edge when listening, expecting the music to cut out, when using the Mojo as my desktop DAC.
  
 Between the thermal issues when charging, and the advice to put your phone in flight mode while using it (due to lack of RFI protection from the USB), it's a good job that it's a niche audio nerd product. We're used to things like the Mojo and the GeekOut series which sound fantastic but have annoying usability problems- we prize the sound quality over convenience. If it was a mass-market product, the consumer advocacy organisations would go nuts and the memes would also proliferate.
  
 Luckily the sound quality is decent and it drives my smaller headphones (especially IEMs) nicely, otherwise I would have returned it as faulty already. If you can work around all the nonsense, it is great to have such good sound on the move, though.
  
  
 *Celsius, obvs.


----------



## ubs28

ancipital said:


> It does, yes.. but we had a bunch of days in the thirties* where taking the Mojo out of its case and balancing it precariously didn't cut it. That said, I really shouldn't have to balance a device on its edge to stop it from switching itself off- that's rather poor. Hell, it shouldn't be a necessary to take it out of its protective case, either, and cross your fingers that running it from the mains won't make it shut off.
> 
> It was a blessed relief to get the Modi Multibit, as I was always on edge when listening, expecting the music to cut out, when using the Mojo as my desktop DAC.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't think the Mojo was intended as a home DAC but for on the go. Can't really blame Chord for overheating if you keep charging while using it and also inside a case. Chord has other DAC's for that kind of purpose.
  
 But Chord has a portable DAC which doesn't have your issues, but it also costs alot more, which is the Chord Hugo. And it's also more bulky.


----------



## Ancipital

ubs28 said:


> I don't think the Mojo was intended as a home DAC but for on the go. Can't really blame Chord for overheating if you keep charging while using it and also inside a case. Chord has other DAC's for that kind of purpose.


 
  
 Yeah, you weren't really keeping up at the back there, were you?


----------



## miketlse

My mojo is normally ok, when it is balanced on edge, and the temperature gets in the 30s.
 My modem keeps losing the broadband connection on those days, but I can't blame the mojo for that.


----------



## ubs28

ancipital said:


> Yeah, you weren't really keeping up at the back there, were you?


 

 If you think Chord designed the Mojo for home use rather than as a portable device on the go, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## Mython

ancipital said:


> .... we had a bunch of days in the thirties* where taking the Mojo out of its case and balancing it precariously didn't cut it. That said, I really shouldn't have to balance a device on its edge to stop it from switching itself off- that's rather poor. Hell, it shouldn't be a necessary to take it out of its protective case, either, and cross your fingers that running it from the mains won't make it shut off.


 
  
  
  
 I understand your irritation, and I'm not dismissing it - but a little perspective on the situation is appropriate.  As _any_ electronics engineer will tell you, signal processing makes power demands, and since Mojo has _vastly_ more processing power than most DACs (portable _*or*_ desktop), that inevitably has to come at _some_ thermal cost. Why do you think notebooks dissipate so much heat? The trade-offs between processing power and heat-dissipation are a major challenge facing the industry. Mojo is a tiny pocket device performing at a processing standard higher than many fullsize desktop DACs.
  
  


rob watts said:


> Mojo actually upsamples and filters everything to 2048 FS (eventually getting to 104 MHz) and it does this in two stages. Firstly upsamples to 16 FS via the WTA filter, then there is a second filter that then takes you to 2048 FS.
> 
> Its the upsampling to 16FS where the clever stuff happens - that's where the 44 dsp cores are used - and this process is orders of magnitude more advanced than what a PC can do. So what we are talking here is not the need to upsample, but how well that upsampling is done.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> .... perhaps we could up date the software to take out about 99.95 percent of Mojos signal processing capability to bring it line with other audio industry chip Dacs. This of course would destroy Mojo's abilities in reproducing the natural layering and depth information of the music, but the sound stage would indeed sound wide but it would also sound as flat as a pancake.


 
  
  


ancipital said:


> Between the thermal issues when charging, and the advice to put your phone in flight mode while using it (due to lack of RFI protection from the USB), it's a good job that it's a niche audio nerd product. We're used to things like the Mojo and the GeekOut series which sound fantastic but have annoying usability problems- we prize the sound quality over convenience. If it was a mass-market product, the consumer advocacy organisations would go nuts and the memes would also proliferate.
> 
> Luckily the sound quality is decent and it drives my smaller headphones (especially IEMs) nicely, otherwise I would have returned it as faulty already!


 
  
 Not being able to circumvent the laws of physics in 100% of extreme ambient temperatures may constitute a fault, in your eyes, and you are entitled to feel that way, but not everyone feels the same.
  
 As for the RF issue, much like thermal dissipation, RF is a major challenge to electronics designers around the globe, again in terms of both portable and desktop devices. Mojo is not alone in not being 100% immune to wildly-varying levels of RF transmission from smartphones, and it does very much depend on how far away local cellular transmitters are from one's location, what carrier frequency(ies) one's network provider operates on, what cable one is using, etc. etc.
  
 Again, I'm not irrationally defending Mojo - I'm just saying life isn't perfect, Mojo is substantially pushing the boundaries of music processing capability, and doing so in a tiny pocket format, and every electronic device on planet earth has some compromises and vulnerabilities, so a little perspective is not an unreasonable thing to expect. If one doesn't like the compromises involved with one electronic device, that's their prerogative, as long as one gives a nod of acknowledgment to the technical challenges associated with them, and doesn't compare apples with oranges


----------



## Ancipital

mython said:


> Again, I'm not irrationally defending Mojo - I'm just saying life isn't perfect, Mojo is substantially pushing the boundaries of music processing capability, and doing so in a tiny pocket format, and every electronic device on planet earth has some compromises and vulnerabilities, so a little perspective is not an unreasonable thing to expect. If one doesn't like the compromises involved with one electronic device, that's their prerogative, as long as one gives a nod of acknowledgment to the technical challenges associated with them, and doesn't compare apples with oranges


 
  
 Yes, _stuff is hard_, nor will you find me pretending otherwise. However, like I say, it's a really good job that neither this nor the GOV2 are mass market devices, or there would be hell to pay for their flaws. We persevere in pursuit of the sound because we must, however it's as well to do so with your eyes open.
  
 I'm very in favour of recognising and detailing them honestly though, as the prevalent "everything is awesome" narrative is misleading and unhelpful. People who are having problems should be able to enumerate and discuss them without being buried under a fanboy smokescreen. I think you provided an excellent example- some people may never have thought of balancing the Mojo on its edge to stop it overheating. Being well-informed increases the chances of being able get the most from it.
  
 I am aware that the Mojo uses one of the smaller Xilinx FPGAs in a portable device, and while my FPGA-fu is rusty these days, _I get it_.That's why I bought it


----------



## god-bluff

I doubt if mine will ever be used outside the house other than when I go on holiday to be used at my destination . I bought it because it's an 'affordable' Chord and one of the best in the business portable or not.

I use it around the house and it's portability means I can plug it into my CD player or my phone and eventually, via a dock, connect to my iPods. It's a versatile 'end game' solution for me that performs magic with certain headphones like my HD25.


----------



## Ancipital

god-bluff said:


> I doubt if mine will ever be used outside the house other than when I go on holiday to be used at my destination . I bought it because it's an 'affordable' Chord and one of the best in the business portable or not.
> 
> I use it around the house and it's portability means I can plug it into my CD player or my phone and eventually, via a dock, connect to my iPods. It's a versatile 'end game' solution for me that performs magic with certain headphones like my HD25.


 
  
 Hah, the HD25 sound weirdly amazing through it, don't they? Glad to know that it's not just me who likes the combo


----------



## twiceboss

maxh22 said:


> NO! Please do not upsample to 96khz through windows. It has been discussed multiple times on this thread, refer to post #3.
> 
> Feeding Mojo an upsampled signal will mess with Mojo's excellent timing capabilities.




The problem is, i never get the other color than red if i did not do that. Even i played MJ songs which are 96KHz, the light is still RED


----------



## EagleWings

twiceboss said:


> The problem is, i never get the other color than red if i did not do that. Even i played MJ songs which are 96KHz, the light is still RED


 
  
 Am I right that you are using Foobar? If yes, you may want to install a component for the Foobar called the WASAPI component. Once you install this component, connect your Mojo to PC, open Foobar, go to Settings or Preferences, and then under Sound Output, choose 'Chord Mojo WASAPI event' and then you will be able to see the corresponding light if you played higher sampling rate files.
  
 As an alternative you could also install the ASIO component. Both these components will pass bit perfect data to Mojo.


----------



## god-bluff

ancipital said:


> Hah, the HD25 sound weirdly amazing through it, don't they? Glad to know that it's not just me who likes the combo




Yes I have always been sceptical about claims of DACs and amps making big differences. 'night and day' must be the most overused exaggeration on Headfi (usually 'Dusk and Dawn's more accurate 

This combo is different though. The HD25 is transformed. The separation and placement of instruments and openness are the biggest improvement I think. They sound correct in every way.

Shows what potential lurks in that old now often lightly dismissed classic headphone


----------



## Ancipital

god-bluff said:


> Yes I have always been sceptical about claims of DACs and amps making big differences. 'night and day' must be the most overused exaggeration on Headfi (usually 'Dusk and Dawn's more accurate
> 
> This combo is different though. The HD25 is transformed. The separation and placement of instruments and openness are the biggest improvement I think. They sound correct in every way.
> 
> Shows what potential lurks in that old now often lightly dismissed classic headphone


 
  
 Never dismissed by me! It's the daily workhorse of location sound guys the world over for a reason. You know when you see them hanging out of thousands of dollars of field mixer that it's not that the operator can't afford more expensive or modern headphones, after all.
  
 Obviously you don't get a giant soundstage with closed back, and there's always going to be a bit of low-frequency resonance in the capsules, but considering how light, comfy and practical they are, daaaaym. Like you say, a classic- and this reminds you why. 
  
 They're a relatively sensitive headphone, but with a middling impedance, and the Mojo just seems to eat them up. You're right that the difference is surprising. I have been a happy HD25 owner for many years, but rarely hear them as effortlessly enjoyable as directly out of the tiny Mojo.
  
 HD25 can easily sound warm or veiled when boringly driven, and the Mojo really seems to make them clearer and gives them an undeniable sparkle that is very easy to get lost in.


----------



## god-bluff

I've used a Graham Slee Voyager with my HD25s for years now and have always loved it still do but it's been bettered now. Not in terms of battery life though


----------



## twiceboss

eaglewings said:


> Am I right that you are using Foobar? If yes, you may want to install a component for the Foobar called the WASAPI component. Once you install this component, connect your Mojo to PC, open Foobar, go to Settings or Preferences, and then under Sound Output, choose 'Chord Mojo WASAPI event' and then you will be able to see the corresponding light if you played higher sampling rate files.
> 
> As an alternative you could also install the ASIO component. Both these components will pass bit perfect data to Mojo.


 
 Oh god, i wish i could know that earlier!
  
 i found this sound A LOT A LOT better :O omg
  
 is this the true performance of MOJO? omg, now i know why...........


----------



## Jazic

Does anyone know or mind explaining what "damping factor" is? 
  
 With my 560's it shows the Mojo as having an extremely high damping factor while a slightly lower peak spl vs my Lyr 2 (with mojo as dac). 
  
 https://www.audiobot9000.com/match/hifiman/he-560/with/schiit/lyr-2
 https://www.audiobot9000.com/match/hifiman/he-560/with/chord/mojo


----------



## theveterans

^ Damping factor is just the ratio of input and output impedance. With Mojo's very low output impedance, you can get a very high damping factor with a 43 ohm load. With Lyr 2, having an output impedance of 0.3 ohm on low gain and 0.7 ohm at high gain gives a damping factor of 143.3 and 61.4 respectively. A rule of thumb is that the headphone that is loaded to an amp must have a minimum of 8x damping factor than the output impedance of the amp.


----------



## Jazic

theveterans said:


> ^ Damping factor is just the ratio of input and output impedance. With Mojo's very low output impedance, you can get a very high damping factor with a 43 ohm load. With Lyr 2, having an output impedance of 0.3 ohm on low gain and 0.7 ohm at high gain gives a damping factor of 143.3 and 61.4 respectively. A rule of thumb is that the headphone that is loaded to an amp must have a minimum of 8x damping factor than the output impedance of the amp.


 
  
  
 Having a higher dampening would be preferred vs more power overall into the headphone? 
  
 I know the Lyr 2 and Mojo are two different amps but I find the Mojo warmer than the Lyr 2 which has a higher damping factor which is said to provide tighter and more controlled bass. 
  
 I'm just trying to decide which is best for my 560's. I know it comes down to whichever sounds better and I prefer but I'd like some feedback from the community as well.


----------



## theveterans

> Having a higher dampening would be preferred vs more power overall into the headphone?
> 
> I know the Lyr 2 and Mojo are two different amps but I find the Mojo warmer than the Lyr 2 which has a higher damping factor which is said to provide tighter and more controlled bass.
> 
> I'm just trying to decide which is best for my 560's. I know it comes down to whichever sounds better and I prefer but I'd like some feedback from the community as well.


 
  
 Lyr 2's sound signature is bright neutral so no matter what DAC you feed it, it will sound that way. You lose the Mojo's warm signature by feeding it to an amplifier. Plugging in a headphone straight to the Mojo allows the listeners to hear the Mojo's tuning which is supposed to be warm and relaxed. Even if you feed the Mojo to the supposedly one of the most transparent amps such as the Headamp GSX MK2, you will lose the warmth that Mojo is supposed to sound to the listener. Regarding the power output, if Mojo isn't able to drive the headphones properly, the headphones will sound "lazy" and lacking PRAT. If there's no PRAT difference between Lyr 2 and Mojo other than the brighter tonality of Lyr 2, that means that the Mojo is capable of driving the HE 560 properly IMO.


----------



## 2bxfile

Hey Veteran:
  
 You say, "You lose the Mojo's warm signature by feeding it to an amplifier."  Would that also refer to plugging the Mojo into an integrated amp for a home 2 channel system?


----------



## theveterans

> You say, "You lose the Mojo's warm signature by feeding it to an amplifier."  Would that also refer to plugging the Mojo into an integrated amp for a home 2 channel system?


 
  
 I wouldn't consider that as a general statement. Synergy as always plays a role in the final output of the sound.
  
 In my experience, amps have more effect on the tonality of the speakers than a DAC and IMO tonality is easier to discern than the other aspects of the sound. DACs like Mojo improves imaging and PRAT (that effect is not readily noticeable unless you've listened to that DAC for a long time) rather than improve the tonality of the transducers the way amp does. However, integrated amps do make imaging and PRAT a lot more defined since they drive the transducers more controlled.
  
 Putting it in an easier way, a good DAC will improve imaging and PRAT. An amp will color the tonality of the DAC, but further improves imaging and PRAT altogether. A transparent amp in my opinion is the amp that does not color the tonality of the DAC, but only improve PRAT, soundstage and imaging.
  
 A poor DAC fed with excellent amp will still sound terrible since the amp is now exposing the limitations of the DAC such as sounding congested and "digitally compressed" during complex passages with poor PRAT, but the tonality is still that of the amp. A good DAC will then reveal excellent PRAT and imaging, but the tonality is still that of the amp. Mojo's variable analog line out is tuned to sound warm, while Hugo's variable analog line out is tuned to sound neutral.
  
 If you read Chord 2Qute thread, some claim that 2Qute sounds warm while others claim that it sounds exactly like Hugo. Therefore, IMO, the amp's tonality is coloring 2Qute's true tonality.


----------



## Fungus

Does the mojo DAC offer native support for android phone via otg. By native, I mean using any application,  not just within USD audio player pro.  
 I'm planning to use it with my lg g3. 
 And does it have a totally black background?


----------



## 2bxfile

Thanks Veteran for that thorough explanation.  You went far and beyond the call of duty on that one.
  
 "We who are about to die, salute you"
  
 Gladiator 
  
 Cheers


----------



## jmills8

fungus said:


> Does the mojo DAC offer native support for android phone via otg. By native, I mean using any application,  not just within USD audio player pro.
> I'm planning to use it with my lg g3.
> And does it have a totally black background?


Its not an issue with the Mojo. The question will the phone be able and do you have the right otg cable.


----------



## td1200

fungus said:


> Does the mojo DAC offer native support for android phone via otg. By native, I mean using any application,  not just within USD audio player pro.
> I'm planning to use it with my lg g3.
> And does it have a totally black background?


 
 I have tried 3 phones; Oneplus one, Meizu MX4 pro, Xiaomi Note pro, using Onkyo app with the DSD files.
 Only Oneplus one that the light on Mojo shows white color, which means it can send DSD out.


----------



## music4mhell

td1200 said:


> fungus said:
> 
> 
> > Does the mojo DAC offer native support for android phone via otg. By native, I mean using any application,  not just within USD audio player pro.
> ...


 
 You have Onkyo pro version on all three mobiles ?


----------



## td1200

music4mhell said:


> You have Onkyo pro version on all three mobiles ?


 
 Yes I do.


----------



## Jazic

theveterans said:


> Lyr 2's sound signature is bright neutral so no matter what DAC you feed it, it will sound that way. You lose the Mojo's warm signature by feeding it to an amplifier. Plugging in a headphone straight to the Mojo allows the listeners to hear the Mojo's tuning which is supposed to be warm and relaxed. Even if you feed the Mojo to the supposedly one of the most transparent amps such as the Headamp GSX MK2, you will lose the warmth that Mojo is supposed to sound to the listener. Regarding the power output, if Mojo isn't able to drive the headphones properly, the headphones will sound "lazy" and lacking PRAT. If there's no PRAT difference between Lyr 2 and Mojo other than the brighter tonality of Lyr 2, that means that the Mojo is capable of driving the HE 560 properly IMO.


 
  
  
 I just did some more comparisons between the Mojo and Lyr 2 with Mojo as the DAC and found the Lyr 2 has a very slight mid bass punch that the Mojo doesn't have. Also the separation on high hats and cymbals is better on the Lyr 2 which might translate to brightness but it's not sibilant by any means. If anything it's further extension above 16Khz that gives it more air than the Mojo.
  
 The differences are microscopic and you really have to listen very very hard to hear any differences. 
  
 I can agree that the Mojo is more than powerful enough but the Lyr 2 with these Amperex 7308 tubes just makes planar magnetics sing. The Lyr 2 is a tad harsh with my TH900's though compared to the Mojo which has a meatier and more tamed sound on the upper mids which I'm sensitive to.


----------



## Rob Watts

mython said:


> ancipital said:
> 
> 
> > Over the summer, I found the Mojo way too unreliable to use as a desktop DAC. If it was charging and playing at once, it'd shut down far too often due to heat. It actually annoyed me enough that I bought a Modi Multibit as my desktop DAC. The Mojo hardly ever gets to be the desktop DAC now, it's mostly on mobile and travel duty. The upside is that I don't need to mess with replugging stuff when I get home any more.
> ...


 
  
 If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging and using at red - and indeed as Mython says putting Mojo on its side will solve that issue too.
  
 Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.
  
 Now I could fix this by using a switcher based charger rather than a linear one - but these inject too much RF noise onto the battery. This would impair sound quality, and Mojo's design goals was that plugging in the charger would have no significant change in SQ - which would not happen if I used a switcher based charger. I am not prepared to damage SQ as to me this is the most important aspect just for a tiny improvement in usability.
  
 Rob


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ancipital said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Again, I'm not irrationally defending Mojo - I'm just saying life isn't perfect, Mojo is substantially pushing the boundaries of music processing capability, and doing so in a tiny pocket format, and every electronic device on planet earth has some compromises and vulnerabilities, so a little perspective is not an unreasonable thing to expect. If one doesn't like the compromises involved with one electronic device, that's their prerogative, as long as one gives a nod of acknowledgment to the technical challenges associated with them, and doesn't compare apples with oranges
> ...




Isn't there a Kintex 7 in the Mojo? Maybe it's a smaller part in the family, but it's also Xilinx's latest generation of parts. These are not small by any measure... It's remarkable the resources they're packing into these things... Particularly DSP48 slices and BRAMs which are useful for these types of signal processing applications. And they're able to run the parts at higher clock rates and lower power than previous generations. Plus the new Vivado tool is a complete overhaul of the old ISE design suite... Synthesis tool is a bit smarter, but PAR does an infinitely better job of closing out timing. 

Also, any chance we could stop with the marketing cliches? The 44 DSP cores are what, individual modules in the RTL hierarchy? Are these meaningful modules or do they include things like synchronizers for clock domain crossings too (assuming there are any, just an example)? 26,000 taps is for one filter? Or the number of taps in all the filters combined? Are we talking about a giant polyphase FIR or a number of filter stages in different parts of the processing chain? What is the point of interpolating up to 200+MHz? Surely the DAC is not capable of running at that rate... And if it is, why? 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## Currawong

I'm surprised nobody has come up with a vertical stand for the Mojo yet.


----------



## Fungus

jmills8 said:


> Its not an issue with the Mojo. The question will the phone be able and do you have the right otg cable.


 
 but won't all otg and otg supported phone function the same?


----------



## Jazic

currawong said:


> I'm surprised nobody has come up with a vertical stand for the Mojo yet.


 
  
 I bought the leather case for my Mojo just so I could bedazzle mine. Jk!
  
 Seriously tho, I didn't mean to get everyone off tracking and arguing. I personally have a love affair with my Lyr 2 and Amperex tubes. I replaced my Hugo with the Mojo as a DAC for it. I found the Hugo to be sterile and detail oriented to pair with the Lyr 2 with certain headphones namely the TH900 which is already prone to sibilance in the upper mids.
  
 The Mojo isn't as bright as the Hugo and the Lyr 2 kind of amplifies the meaty sound and adding some sparkle up top which I happen to adore. 
  
 The Mojo by itself is a freaking insane unit and if I had nothing else I would be silly to look elsewhere. But unfortunately, I've heard both and prefer my current stack with Mojo feeding the Lyr 2. It might sound horrible to some but to me its awesome. 
  
 I'm only talking 1 type of cans which are ortho's. My TH900's sound better on the Mojo by itself as the amp instead of the Lyr 2. My ears are weird so take what I'm saying with a grain of salt.


----------



## jmills8

fungus said:


> but won't all otg and otg supported phone function the same?


There is the new c type usb. I demoed a few phones and many phones had different usb connections that wouldnt connect the mojo.


----------



## Jazic

jmills8 said:


> There is the new c type usb. I demoed a few phones and many phones had different usb connections that wouldnt connect the mojo.


 
  
 don't they make USB type C adapters to work with Micro USB?


----------



## jmills8

jazic said:


> don't they make USB type C adapters to work with Micro USB?


 Yes big adapters. As if now makes it difficult to take the Mojo on the go. Right now in HK to connect the Mojo to the Cayin i5 Android Dap it requiers a big adapter. Only a few shops have.


----------



## maxh22

currawong said:


> I'm surprised nobody has come up with a vertical stand for the Mojo yet.




There are tons of inexpensive cell phone stands that will hold Mojo verically in place . I don't think there is a huge need for such an item unless Chord wants to make their own, higher quality stand for desktop use.


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> There are tons of inexpensive cell phone stands that will hold Mojo verically in place . I don't think there is a huge need for such an item unless Chord wants to make their own, higher quality stand for desktop use.


 Velcro it to a desk.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> Isn't there a Kintex 7 in the Mojo? Maybe it's a smaller part in the family, but it's also Xilinx's latest generation of parts. These are not small by any measure... It's remarkable the resources they're packing into these things... Particularly DSP48 slices and BRAMs which are useful for these types of signal processing applications. And they're able to run the parts at higher clock rates and lower power than previous generations. Plus the new Vivado tool is a complete overhaul of the old ISE design suite... Synthesis tool is a bit smarter, but PAR does an infinitely better job of closing out timing.
> 
> Also, any chance we could stop with the marketing cliches? The 44 DSP cores are what, individual modules in the RTL hierarchy? Are these meaningful modules or do they include things like synchronizers for clock domain crossings too (assuming there are any, just an example)? 26,000 taps is for one filter? Or the number of taps in all the filters combined? Are we talking about a giant polyphase FIR or a number of filter stages in different parts of the processing chain? What is the point of interpolating up to 200+MHz? Surely the DAC is not capable of running at that rate... And if it is, why?
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon




You seem interested in the tech in the Mojo yet also seem reluctant to read the ocean of information posted in these forums by its designer, Rob Watts. I suggest you start with the third post of this thread, and then move over to the 'All Posts' by Rob Watts. He has generously shared a mountain of information on his DACs.


----------



## Jazic

Mine fits nicely on top of my Lyr 2 stack. Not ideal but it works.


----------



## JWahl

grumpyoldguy said:


> Isn't there a Kintex 7 in the Mojo? Maybe it's a smaller part in the family, but it's also Xilinx's latest generation of parts. These are not small by any measure... It's remarkable the resources they're packing into these things... Particularly DSP48 slices and BRAMs which are useful for these types of signal processing applications. And they're able to run the parts at higher clock rates and lower power than previous generations. Plus the new Vivado tool is a complete overhaul of the old ISE design suite... Synthesis tool is a bit smarter, but PAR does an infinitely better job of closing out timing.
> 
> Also, any chance we could stop with the marketing cliches? The 44 DSP cores are what, individual modules in the RTL hierarchy? Are these meaningful modules or do they include things like synchronizers for clock domain crossings too (assuming there are any, just an example)? 26,000 taps is for one filter? Or the number of taps in all the filters combined? Are we talking about a giant polyphase FIR or a number of filter stages in different parts of the processing chain? What is the point of interpolating up to 200+MHz? Surely the DAC is not capable of running at that rate... And if it is, why?
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


 
  
 It's the Artix 7.  The Kintex is the next step up I believe.  Both are in the 7 series based on the 28nm process.  The Spartan 6 is on a 45nm process.  Interestingly, the smaller Artix 7 15T chip that's in the Mojo has double the logic cells of the Spartan 6 LX9 in the Hugo (16,640 vs 9152) and 45 DSP slices vs. 16.  Gotta love Moore's law.  I'm guessing there is still plenty of room left over in that FPGA.


----------



## hung031086

My mojo will come tomorrow. Should i charge first before using it ?


----------



## jmills8

hung031086 said:


> My mojo will come tomorrow. Should i charge first before using it ?


 yaaaa.


----------



## music4mhell

hung031086 said:


> My mojo will come tomorrow. Should i charge first before using it ?


 
 BIG yES!!


----------



## hung031086

Ok thanks


----------



## shootthemoon18

.


----------



## shootthemoon18

jazic said:


> I just did some more comparisons between the Mojo and Lyr 2 with Mojo as the DAC and found the Lyr 2 has a very slight mid bass punch that the Mojo doesn't have. Also the separation on high hats and cymbals is better on the Lyr 2 which might translate to brightness but it's not sibilant by any means. If anything it's further extension above 16Khz that gives it more air than the Mojo.
> 
> The differences are microscopic and you really have to listen very very hard to hear any differences.
> 
> I can agree that the Mojo is more than powerful enough but the Lyr 2 with these Amperex 7308 tubes just makes planar magnetics sing. The Lyr 2 is a tad harsh with my TH900's though compared to the Mojo which has a meatier and more tamed sound on the upper mids which I'm sensitive to.


 
  
 How's the detail levels and transparency of the HO of Lyr2 as compared with Mojo? Would you say Lyr2 has a higher transparency amp?


----------



## x RELIC x

shootthemoon18 said:


> How's the detail levels and transparency of the HO of Lyr2 as compared with Mojo? Would you say Lyr2 has a *higher transparency* amp?




Adding components to the audio chain will only _reduce_ transparency. Strictly speaking, with regard to transparency, you simply can not add a component with its own distortions and _increase_ transparency, it can only _reduce_ transparency to the source. If you were to ask if the tonality gets brighter, thus giving the perception of more detail, then that would be a more accurate question to ask. Any device, not just the Mojo, will have the same thing happen when adding components in the chain. The nice thing with the Mojo is you typically don't _need_ to, and certainly not for transparency sake. Of course I am not talking about tonal preference here, just transparency in the technical sense.

Edit: It's precisely this reason that the Mojo forgoes a separate internal amp and drives headphones directly from it's uniquely implemented 'line-out' stage. Much simpler design, much more transparent.


----------



## Forty6

jmills8 said:


>







currawong said:


> I'm surprised nobody has come up with a vertical stand for the Mojo yet.







maxh22 said:


> There are tons of inexpensive cell phone stands that will hold Mojo verically in place . I don't think there is a huge need for such an item unless Chord wants to make their own, higher quality stand for desktop use.





Cheap 10usd apiece like these @ Alibaba should do the job well .


----------



## jmills8

forty6 said:


> Cheap 10usd apiece like these @ Alibaba should do the job well .


 Yours is a lot better and smarter. Ha, the velcro I can push it hard and it stays in place.


----------



## Delayeed

forty6 said:


> That is actually really cool
> 
> Cheap 10usd apiece like these @ Alibaba should do the job well .


----------



## Forty6

jmills8 said:


> Yours is a lot better and smarter. Ha, the velcro I can push it hard and it stays in place.




Yours doesn't turns , those 10 apiece cheapos turns freely


----------



## analogmusic

Listening to "Do I Do" from Stevie Wonder on Mojo.
  
 I remember hearing this on analog tape 35 years ago, sounded wonderful, and now on Mojo, just like I heard 35 years ago.
  
 All the musicality is back !
  
 Same with "love light in flight" (Steve Wonder), heard that on Vinyl more than 30 years ago, now sounds exactly the same on Mojo !
  
 Same musicality !
  
 Amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Rob Watts is a Genius !!!


----------



## Forty6

analogmusic said:


> Listening to "Do I Do" from Stevie Wonder on Mojo.
> 
> I remember hearing this on analog tape 35 years ago, sounded wonderful, and now on Mojo, just like I heard 35 years ago.
> 
> ...




Well , the source which feeds into the mojo and the iem / headphone you had used to pair up with mojo , which in turn mojo feeds out to the iem/ headphone plays a very big part too .


----------



## Soundizer

I use the Mojo as my desktop Dac/Amp only. Did allot of research first and found it to be the best choice within my budget. However i will now only use it for portable use and looking again for a desktop Dac/Amp.

 As my desktop Dac/Amp I am considering either purchasing a second Mojo or maybe another product from Chord- would the 2Qute be an upgrade to the Mojo. Is it a Dac and Amp?


----------



## headfry

I agree....classic albums such as Joni Mitchell's "Court and Spark" reveal their genius
 through Mojo and the right transducers (Grado GS1000i in this case) - better than I've 
 ever heard it (used to have a very good Linn-based turntable system). The musicality,
 nuances of Joni's singing, the effervescent trumpets...everything....phenomenal. 
  
 Alll because of Mojo's brilliant reproduction - Mojo is proof that source comes first,
 as it even allows my RS80e's to sound its best.
  
 As someone else has pointed out on another message board, Mojo is the new Linn LP12
 .....bringing high-end reproduction to the masses
 .....and is a revolution in value, portable form-factor and great design/build quality.
  
 With the right partnering equipment, Mojo is revelatory, allowing the original performance
 and production to be savoured in all its quality(ies)!!!
  
  
 PS: Checking out Steely Dan's "Two Against Nature" (2000).....highly recommended!


----------



## NuntiusMortis

I using my mojo with my android and I have a small micro to micro usb host cable for it.
  
 I'm wondering if there is a way to charge the android while connected to the mojo?
  
 I've seen some usb splitters but I'm unsure which one will work and don't want to take a chance at damaging either the android or the mojo.
  
 thanks...


----------



## waveSounds

soundizer said:


> As my desktop Dac/Amp I am considering either purchasing a second Mojo or maybe another product from Chord- would the 2Qute be an upgrade to the Mojo. Is it a Dac and Amp?


 
  
 The 2Qute is a DAC only, but I'm also thinking about going the 2Qute route for desktop/home use. Comparisons welcome!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

analogmusic said:


> Listening to "Do I Do" from Stevie Wonder on Mojo.
> 
> I remember hearing this on analog tape 35 years ago, sounded wonderful, and now on Mojo, just like I heard 35 years ago.
> 
> ...


 

 Hence the emotional connection to Chord by Mojo users that comes out in the language they use to post.
  
   It is powerful as it is packed with many years of memory unleashed.  I, and so many others, experienced the same.  Well said! 
  
 The engineering genius has benefited us all.


----------



## Forty6

I just hope that the chord engineering research team could eliminate all difficulties sooner with regards to the Bluetooth module which intended to be attached to the mojo can come faster . 
That Aptx enabled Bluetooth module is my Christmas wishlist for this year .


----------



## Soundizer

forty6 said:


> I just hope that the chord engineering research team could eliminate all difficulties sooner with regards to the Bluetooth module which intended to be attached to the mojo can come faster .
> That Aptx enabled Bluetooth module is my Christmas wishlist for this year .





That would be great. I really hope it also supports AAC.


----------



## Rob Watts

headfry said:


> I agree....classic albums such as Joni Mitchell's "Court and Spark" reveal their genius
> through Mojo and the right transducers (Grado GS1000i in this case) - better than I've
> ever heard it (used to have a very good Linn-based turntable system). The musicality,
> nuances of Joni's singing, the effervescent trumpets...everything....phenomenal.
> ...


 
 Its not the source that comes first - but the weakest link. And the DAC/amp is for sure the weakest link, for a whole host of reasons.
  
 Rob


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwahl said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a Kintex 7 in the Mojo? Maybe it's a smaller part in the family, but it's also Xilinx's latest generation of parts. These are not small by any measure... It's remarkable the resources they're packing into these things... Particularly DSP48 slices and BRAMs which are useful for these types of signal processing applications. And they're able to run the parts at higher clock rates and lower power than previous generations. Plus the new Vivado tool is a complete overhaul of the old ISE design suite... Synthesis tool is a bit smarter, but PAR does an infinitely better job of closing out timing.
> ...




Logic cells is a misnomer... I think the latest generation packs more LUTs and *** into each slice than the Spartan 6 series did. But if the part in the Mojo really does only have 45 DSP slices and say 16,640x6 LUTs* and 16,640x8* registers, then I have even more doubt the 26k taps are being processed in parallel... There has to be some timesharing going on... Which would explain the clock rate that was chosen. So the filtering must be some partially serialized polyphase design. And then of course there is still the interface logic, LED control, etc. I bet the device is pretty full... Most people target around 80% utilization during part selection to avoid congestion so that PAR doesn't struggle to close timing while balancing cost. 

*I didn't bother looking at the datasheet, these numbers are approximate but not far off. 

Sent from my E5803 using a highly trained, special forces carrier pigeon


----------



## Zojokkeli

Picked up Mojo from the post office today. Initial charge should be ready once the led stops blinking?


----------



## jmills8

zojokkeli said:


> Picked up Mojo from the post office today. Initial charge should be ready once the led stops blinking?


 IT SHOULD NEVER BLINK. If blink its not charging. Try unplug wait and replug. Or a better charger.


----------



## psikey

If its blinking its not getting enough power. Must be a steady light. I used a 2A Samsung charger with Samsung cable and no problem.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zojokkeli

jmills8 said:


> IT SHOULD NEVER BLINK. If blink its not charging. Try unplug wait and replug. Or a better charger.


 
  


psikey said:


> If its blinking its not getting enough power. Must be a steady light. I used a 2A Samsung charger with Samsung cable and no problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 
  
 Thanks! Looks like I can get a steady charge from my regular USB-port, but not from an old phone charger or Schiit Wyrd.


----------



## Light - Man

zojokkeli said:


> Picked up Mojo from the post office today. Initial charge should be ready once the led stops *blinking?*


 
 If it starts blinking at you - best to look the other way - or else!


----------



## Jazic

shootthemoon18 said:


> How's the detail levels and transparency of the HO of Lyr2 as compared with Mojo? Would you say Lyr2 has a higher transparency amp?


 
  
 I don't know if it really increases it's transparency but it does have more clarity and detail up top. It is possible to clean up a signal and amply it in the process but you're not going to be able to get more out of something that isn't there to begin with. 
  
 I can definitely hear more air up top and bass punch with the Lyr 2 vs just the Mojo. 
  
 I'm not saying the Mojo is bad and teh differences are very very small but they are noticeable to my ears.


----------



## quodjo105

I'd like to recommend the services of @PETEREK to anyone who is looking for  a coaxial interconnect cable for the mojo . he can build the cable to your specification  based on the DAP you're using . He's based in the US so folks in the US can take advantage . Turn around time is Excellent . Here is one he  built for me to connect my dx90 to the mojo . I'm sure some of you may have already been in contact with him as he also builds iem/headphone cables, mods etc . its just a heads up so feel free to contact him if you need a cable for your mojo . thanks


----------



## EagleWings

quodjo105 said:


> I'd like to recommend the services of @PETEREK
> to anyone who is looking for  a coaxial interconnect cable for the mojo . he can build the cable to your specification  based on the DAP you're using . He's based in the US so folks in the US can take advantage . Turn around time is Excellent . Here is one he  built for me to connect my dx90 to the mojo . I'm sure some of you may have already been in contact with him as he also builds iem/headphone cables, mods etc . its just a heads up so feel free to contact him if you need a cable for your mojo . thanks




That's great news. A couple of months back, when I reached out to him, asking if he could make me a custom co-axial cable, he said, he did not make co-axial cables. I guess he must have received a lot of requests. All the better for us.


----------



## quodjo105

eaglewings said:


> That's great news. A couple of months back, when I reached out to him, asking if he could make me a custom co-axial cable, he said, he did not make co-axial cables. I guess he must have received a lot of requests. All the better for us.


 

 He said same to me when i first contacted him for a coaxial cable . I went back to him a week ago and this time he agreed to give it a shot .


----------



## EagleWings

quodjo105 said:


> He said same to me when i first contacted him for a coaxial cable . I went back to him a week ago and this time he agreed to give it a shot .


 
  
 Thanks, I will contact him to see if he will be open to take up orders from other Mojo owners as well. If he is willing, we can request Mython to add his info to the 3rd post.
  
 Hopefully he will fill the void that Dyson Audio left after he went MIA.


----------



## Mython

It'd be nice to see some right-angled connectors... the connectors in the above pics look worryingly long.


----------



## quodjo105

mython said:


> It'd be nice to see some right-angled connectors... the connectors in the above pics look worryingly long.


 

 i think he can do angled connectors too. At the time i asked him to build mine he didn't have a right angled 3.5mm 2 pole connectors which  i needed for my dx90 . the picture below is one he made with right angle connector but that was for another  device . so i believe he can do one for you too


----------



## Sound Eq

i really enjoy the mojo with fiio x7, it is now the top sound quality i am getting from everything i tried so far, second best comes the cowon plenue s as a stand alone dap which i sold after i heard the fiio x7 and mojo combo.
  
 i think this is by far a great great stack, if only i can find a case that holds both together with having access to the screen of fiio x7 as this combo deserves a nice case to hold them in a neat way


----------



## NaiveSound

Look at that sexy thing


----------



## NaiveSound

Getting rid of my dx80, it served as a purpose as Transport for the mojo, but recently have switched To Note 5 with Tidal hifi and transport via OTG cable to mojo. 


Not much portability, what could I do to attach my mojo to the back of a cheap dedicated note 5 case. 

Any of you have any idea or even has done this themselves? 

I'm looking for semi permanent solution... Not velcro tape


----------



## Subhakar

Dear Rob,

Now that you conquered the sub-$1000 portable DAC/Amp world with the incomparable Mojo, could we expect you to go a step further and do a smaller big feat of doing something in the size of Dragonfly/GeekOut but in the very revolutionary Chord way as you are indeed so capable of doing effortlessly? Please?! If not a Chord DAP, a ChordFly, huh?!


----------



## NaiveSound

I just hope that there won't be a mojo 2 for another 5 years.


----------



## EagleWings

subhakar said:


> Dear Rob,
> 
> Now that you conquered the sub-$1000 portable DAC/Amp world with the incomparable Mojo, could we expect you to go a step further and do a smaller big feat of doing something in the size of Dragonfly/GeekOut but in the very revolutionary Chord way as you are indeed so capable of doing effortlessly? Please?! If not a Chord DAP, a ChordFly, huh?!


 
  
 A similar question was asked to John in this interview I think. You may want to check it out:
  
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/07/a-new-normal/


----------



## tomwoo

sound eq said:


> i really enjoy the mojo with fiio x7, it is now the top sound quality i am getting from everything i tried so far, second best comes the cowon plenue s as a stand alone dap which i sold after i heard the fiio x7 and mojo combo.
> 
> i think this is by far a great great stack, if only i can find a case that holds both together with having access to the screen of fiio x7 as this combo deserves a nice case to hold them in a neat way


 

 What coaxial cable do you use? Moon Audio? Dyson Audio? I have both X7 and Mojo but don't have the interconnector. Not too many options tho.
 These cables are pretty cheap on Taobao (~$15). Unfortunately none of the sellers I contacted were willing to ship to US.


----------



## EagleWings

Dyson Audio seems to be on leave and is not shipping cables right now. You may want to contact @PETEREK. Check the previous page in this thread for pics of the cable made by him.


----------



## EagleWings

sound eq said:


> i really enjoy the mojo with fiio x7, it is now the top sound quality i am getting from everything i tried so far, second best comes the cowon plenue s as a stand alone dap which i sold after i heard the fiio x7 and mojo combo.
> 
> i think this is by far a great great stack, if only i can find a case that holds both together with having access to the screen of fiio x7 as this combo deserves a nice case to hold them in a neat way


 
  
 Why not get this:
  
 http://dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=1&display_group=3
  
 and this:
  
 http://dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=114&cate_no=54&display_group=1
  
 and glue it together?


----------



## tomwoo

eaglewings said:


> Dyson Audio seems to be on leave and is not shipping cables right now. You may want to contact @PETEREK. Check the previous page in this thread for pics of the cable made by him.


 

 PMed.


----------



## NaiveSound

eaglewings said:


> Why not get this:
> 
> http://dignis.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=119&cate_no=1&display_group=3
> 
> ...




Wish I could get that dignis case, but I don't know that language, and buying international is probably very expensive


----------



## tomwoo

naivesound said:


> Wish I could get that dignis case, but I don't know that language, and buying international is probably very expensive


 

 The shipping to US is about $30.


----------



## EagleWings

naivesound said:


> Wish I could get that dignis case, but I don't know that language, and buying international is probably very expensive


 
  
 You can switch the language to English. The price is $70 and the shipping is around $30.


----------



## NaiveSound

Thanks guys, in that case I could just get thr normal case. I rather spend like 50$ max 100 seems a little steep for a case, I rather use that for a cable upgrade... Any ideas?


----------



## EagleWings

naivesound said:


> Thanks guys, in that case I could just get thr normal case. I rather spend like 50$ max 100 seems a little steep for a case, I rather use that for a cable upgrade... Any ideas?


 
  
 Yes, you could get this:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/A6-EASECASE-Custom-Made-Leather-case-for-CHORD-MOJO-/282193919118?hash=item41b4117c8e:g:cMUAAOSwawpXv8Ue
  
 I have read that the quality and finish of Easecase products are not upto the level of the Dignis. But at half the price, its hard to beat.


----------



## makan

eaglewings said:


> Dyson Audio seems to be on leave and is not shipping cables right now. You may want to contact @PETEREK
> . Check the previous page in this thread for pics of the cable made by him.




For what it is worth, I met Dyson himself in Atlanta last week to purchase another cable. So, he is around


----------



## tomwoo

makan said:


> For what it is worth, I met Dyson himself in Atlanta last week to purchase another cable. So, he is around


 

 Should we line up outside his house?


----------



## EagleWings

makan said:


> For what it is worth, I met Dyson himself in Atlanta last week to purchase another cable. So, he is around


 
  
 Cool. Thanks for sharing that. There are a few people here who reported that, they have not received their cables yet. So until they could confirm that, he has resumed business as usual, it may be safe for future buyers to not to buy from him just yet. In fact, I still use the cable made by him and I used to recommend his cables to many here.
  
 But given the recent development, it is in the best interest of the future buyers to buy from else where, until we have more confirmation about him fulfilling the orders.


----------



## makan

tomwoo said:


> Should we line up outside his house?




He replied to my email within a few hours and he came up to my hotel lobby the next day to deliver the cable. He seems legit.


----------



## tomwoo

makan said:


> He replied to my email within a few hours and he came up to my hotel lobby the next day to deliver the cable. He seems legit.


 

 It's good to pick it up in person but not all of us have the luxury to go to Atlanta...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I wish I could go back to China to grab one of these cables. (~$25)


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> Getting rid of my dx80, it served as a purpose as Transport for the mojo, but recently have switched To Note 5 with Tidal hifi and transport via OTG cable to mojo.
> 
> 
> Not much portability, what could I do to attach my mojo to the back of a cheap dedicated note 5 case.
> ...


 Velcro is quick and easy to remove. I commute three hes a day by foot, mini bus, taxi, trains and I had no issue with Mojo or Hugo attached to a phone with velcro.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

mython said:


> It'd be nice to see some right-angled connectors... the connectors in the above pics look worryingly long.


 

 We haven't developed mono right angle plugs, but we are able to apply our 3.5mm TRS right angle plugs onto cables for coaxial.


----------



## EagleWings

plussound said:


> We haven't developed mono right angle plugs, but we are able to apply our 3.5mm TRS right angle plugs onto cables for coaxial.


 
  
 Could you please tell us which cable one ought to choose for coaxial, as I couldn't find any coaxial cable on your site?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## NaiveSound

jmills8 said:


> Velcro is quick and easy to remove. I commute three hes a day by foot, mini bus, taxi, trains and I had no issue with Mojo or Hugo attached to a phone with velcro.




I like a semi permanent sturdy way like hit glue, it'd how I kept it dx80 to mojo attached, I'll have to modify a case, I'll figure something out and post pics here


----------



## PLUSSOUND

eaglewings said:


> Could you please tell us which cable one ought to choose for coaxial, as I couldn't find any coaxial cable on your site?
> 
> Thanks.


 

 Of course.
  
 1. Visit our Interconnect cable page at http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html
 2. Pick out preferred cable and begin to select overall cable length, wire, braid, etc.
 3. Under connector [1] and connector [2] options, select on both either 'plusSound Cryo Treated Gold Plated Right Angle' or 'plusSound Cryo Treated Gold Plated Straight'.
 4. At checkout, leave note under instructions to seller with anything like 'DX50/90 to Mojo Coax' or 'Coax' or 'Mono to Mono'. If you miss it or forget to add message, don't worry. You can always email us with your request before/after placing the order.


----------



## EagleWings

plussound said:


> Of course.
> 
> 1. Visit our Interconnect cable page at http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html
> 2. Pick out preferred cable and begin to select overall cable length, wire, braid, etc.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks. That is great news.


----------



## Zojokkeli

light - man said:


> If it starts blinking at you - best to look the other way - or else!


 
  
 Would you prefer.. erm.. flashing?


----------



## analogmusic

rob watts said:


> Its not the source that comes first - but the weakest link. And the DAC/amp is for sure the weakest link, for a whole host of reasons.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Nice to get some clarity on this, as some companies in the hi-fi business have been preaching "source first" for *decades* now.

 Source first never really made sense to me.... but the weakest link does make sense !


----------



## Sound Eq

Quote: 





tomwoo said:


> What coaxial cable do you use? Moon Audio? Dyson Audio? I have both X7 and Mojo but don't have the interconnector. Not too many options tho.
> These cables are pretty cheap on Taobao (~$15). Unfortunately none of the sellers I contacted were willing to ship to US.


 
 i got the dyson audio coaxial cable few 2 ago, when I heard what the combo offers I immediately sold my cowon plenue s
  
 bare in mind I had also in the past ak380 and amp, chord hugo, ak100ii and other items
  
 best sound I heard till this date is fiio x7 and mojo with dyson coaxial cable


----------



## SearchOfSub

Listening to my native country songs right now through youtube and it sounds very good. I have DFR to compare here and it seems Mojo acccels overs DFR in low quality files. Almost unlistenable through DFR becomes very enjoyable through Mojo. Very nice!


----------



## Mercilesslord

How do i stream spotify using samsung s7edge with the mojo? Can someone enlighten me? thank you!!!!


----------



## gikigill

Just connect it to the Mojo using a USB OTG cable.


----------



## Mercilesslord

gikigill said:


> Just connect it to the Mojo using a USB OTG cable.



So its just plug and play? Do i need to download any external apps on my s7e like USB Audio pro? And any usb otg cable to recommend? Thanks alot mate for ur kind replies!!


----------



## quodjo105

mercilesslord said:


> So its just plug and play? Do i need to download any external apps on my s7e like USB Audio pro? And any usb otg cable to recommend? Thanks alot mate for ur kind replies!!


 hi you can just plug and play but unfortunately you're not going to benefit much as it'll still play through android that means the android system will upsample and not feed the mojo with bit perfect signal . You can't stream Spotify using UAPP but you can with tidal . With UAPP you are able to play directly to the mojo as the app uses it's own USB drivers and not through android .


----------



## White Lotus

mercilesslord said:


> So its just plug and play? Do i need to download any external apps on my s7e like USB Audio pro? And any usb otg cable to recommend? Thanks alot mate for ur kind replies!!


 
  
 No external apps required, it will work instantly. 
  
 (Did for me, with an S7Edge).
  
 Unfortunately the Mojo refuses to talk to my Note 7, unfortunately. Weird, as it was so happy to talk to the S7 Edge, and they are fairly similar phones.


----------



## HiFiChris

I recently got the chance to take a look at the DIGNIS case for my Chord Mojo.
  
 My thoughts on/experience with it can be found here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/dignis-laetus-case-for-chord-electronics-mojo/reviews/16970


----------



## Ike1985

When I sent off my mojo for replacement many months ago, the one I got back from Moon Audio didn't have the included cable. Typically I listen with my S7 Edge but it's in for repair, is there a cheap adapter I can get locally at a Beat Buy or similar store that will allow me to use Mojo with IPhone5?


----------



## EagleWings

ike1985 said:


> When I sent off my mojo for replacement many months ago, the one I got back from Moon Audio didn't have the included cable. Typically I listen with my S7 Edge but it's in for repair, is there a cheap adapter I can get locally at a Beat Buy or similar store that will allow me to use Mojo with IPhone5?




Your best bet is a Apple CCK and a USB cable. Should be available at bestbuy.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## Angular Mo

*Amps added to Mojo for different sound?*
  
 I am interested in anyone's experience with either portable or desktop amps added to the Mojo for purposes of using the Mojo as a DAC only and obtaining different sound signatures through an amplifier.


----------



## Delayeed

angular mo said:


> *Amps added to Mojo for different sound?*
> 
> I am interested in anyone's experience with either portable or desktop amps added to the Mojo for purposes of using the Mojo as a DAC only and obtaining different sound signatures through an amplifier.


 
 Also curious as thinking bout adding a Mjolnir 2 and use the Mojo as a DAC.


----------



## shootthemoon18

ike1985 said:


> When I sent off my mojo for replacement many months ago, the one I got back from Moon Audio didn't have the included cable. Typically I listen with my S7 Edge but it's in for repair, is there a cheap adapter I can get locally at a Beat Buy or similar store that will allow me to use Mojo with IPhone5?


 
 Fiio L19. It's about the same price as a CCK.


----------



## tomwoo

sound eq said:


> i got the dyson audio coaxial cable few 2 ago, when I heard what the combo offers I immediately sold my cowon plenue s
> 
> bare in mind I had also in the past ak380 and amp, chord hugo, ak100ii and other items
> 
> best sound I heard till this date is fiio x7 and mojo with dyson coaxial cable


 

 Thanks for elaborating. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Dyson should get back to business immediately!


----------



## eldss

Not sure if this has been asked before, but I didn't find it posted. Has anyone tried using the below lightning adapter to micro usb from their Iphone straight to the Mojo? I guess, I would be trying to avoid having to use the camera connector kit + an extra cable to pair these two, as I find having to use the camera connector kit too bulky and annoying when on the go with other devices.
  
 http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB?search=lightning


----------



## Ancipital

angular mo said:


> *Amps added to Mojo for different sound?*
> 
> I am interested in anyone's experience with either portable or desktop amps added to the Mojo for purposes of using the Mojo as a DAC only and obtaining different sound signatures through an amplifier.


 
  
 I have occasionally used the Mojo as a DAC into the Jotenheim. It was.. fine. Obviously, the Jotenheim sound loads better, the Mojo sounds very disappointing driving my HD650s directly, but out of this world balanced from the Jot. The HE400i sound a little better from the Mojo, as they're easy to drive, but are wider, clearer and more detailed from that amp, as you'd expect (especially running balanced).
  
 The Mojo's amplification is very underwhelming for many full-sized cans, but it makes a nice clean single-ended DAC. Remember to hold down both volume buttons when powering on to make it instantly jump to the right level for line out!


----------



## tretneo

eldss said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before, but I didn't find it posted. Has anyone tried using the below lightning adapter to micro usb from their Iphone straight to the Mojo? I guess, I would be trying to avoid having to use the camera connector kit + an extra cable to pair these two, as I find having to use the camera connector kit too bulky and annoying when on the go with other devices.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB?search=lightning


 
  
 I had a lot of trouble with this cable and recently tossed it out. Specifically I had intermittent pairing and often had to turn both devices off and back on repeatedly before the stack would start working again. I recently received the Zee's Music cable (see below) and have had no such issues w/ iOS 9 and iOS 10.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/252476440532


----------



## Forty6

angular mo said:


> *Amps added to Mojo for different sound?*
> 
> I am interested in anyone's experience with either portable or desktop amps added to the Mojo for purposes of using the Mojo as a DAC only and obtaining different sound signatures through an amplifier.




Unfortunately , mojo doesn't allow it to be solely use in that kind of set-up , the fact is mojo doesn't has output for that kind of usage , all it had is input no output of other kind except the two 3.5 headphone jack .
The mojo is not meant to be use like that . It was meant to be use the way the mojo is meant to be use which the designer has intended for .

But I did pair up the mojo with the sound blaster E5 , and I very much enjoyed all of it . 
The purpose of doing it because I'm love the eq of the SBX so much and I'm very much hooked on it , which brings total satisfaction to all my genres of music .


----------



## bixby

angular mo said:


> *Amps added to Mojo for different sound?*
> 
> I am interested in anyone's experience with either portable or desktop amps added to the Mojo for purposes of using the Mojo as a DAC only and obtaining different sound signatures through an amplifier.


 

 Mojo with Vali 2 and good aftermarket tube sounded better than stock Mojo with Senn 650.  But I still use Mojo solo for now.


----------



## Forty6

ancipital said:


> I have occasionally used the Mojo as a DAC into the Jotenheim. It was.. fine. Obviously, the Jotenheim sound loads better, the Mojo sounds very disappointing driving my HD650s directly, but out of this world balanced from the Jot. The HE400i sound a little better from the Mojo, as they're easy to drive, but are wider, clearer and more detailed from that amp, as you'd expect (especially running balanced).
> 
> The Mojo's amplification is very underwhelming for many full-sized cans, but it makes a nice clean single-ended DAC. Remember to hold down both volume buttons when powering on to make it instantly jump to the right level for line out!




Wow having owned it close to a month ,I didn't even know that mojo is capable of doing a lineout ! 
I'm going to try it


----------



## Mython

eldss said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before, but I didn't find it posted. Has anyone tried using the below lightning adapter to micro usb from their Iphone straight to the Mojo? I guess, I would be trying to avoid having to use the camera connector kit + an extra cable to pair these two, as I find having to use the camera connector kit too bulky and annoying when on the go with other devices.
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB?search=lightning


 
  
  
 As per the title of this thread, please read *post #3* for many answers and detailed information.
  
 Also, there is a 'search' function for each thread, on Head-Fi, which you may find helpful for finding previous discussions:


----------



## rkt31

@Ancipital, in what sense you feel mojo is not able to drive hd650 ? I use Beyer dt880 600ohm with mojo and I never felt I needed any external amp. in fact I rarely need to go beyond dark blue level of mojo. as far as I know hd650 has much less impedance than 600ohm .


----------



## rwelles

henddy said:


> Hi guys!!!!
> IOS 10.0.2 update...
> My lavricable works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Finally!!!!!!!
> Yes......................


 

 My lavricable also works now!!! thx, @henddy


----------



## eldss

mython said:


> As per the title of this thread, please read *post #3* for many answers and detailed information.
> 
> Also, there is a 'search' function for each thread, on Head-Fi, which you may find helpful for finding previous discussions:


 
 Thanks @tretneo. I'll try that option. Will do @Mython. actually read post#3, but had only seen the options with the camera connector kit, but appreciate feedback.


----------



## maxh22

ancipital said:


> I have occasionally used the Mojo as a DAC into the Jotenheim. It was.. fine. Obviously, the Jotenheim sound loads better, the Mojo sounds very disappointing driving my HD650s directly, but out of this world balanced from the Jot. The HE400i sound a little better from the Mojo, as they're easy to drive, but are wider, clearer and more detailed from that amp, as you'd expect (especially running balanced).
> 
> The Mojo's amplification is very underwhelming for many full-sized cans, but it makes a nice clean single-ended DAC. Remember to hold down both volume buttons when powering on to make it instantly jump to the right level for line out!


 
 I remember you saying you replaced Mojo as your desktop dac with a Modi Multibit. The Modi  doesn't overheat like the Mojo does in your system. I never had that kind of problem (even with traveling) a very easy solution is just to put the AC on and it cools the whole room (Mojo included).
  
 What kind of differences did you find between Mojo and Modi MB in DAC only mode connected to Jot?


----------



## Mython

eldss said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > As per the title of this thread, please read *post #3* for many answers and detailed information.
> ...


 
  
  






  There are half a dozen cables listed there, that will circumvent the need for the CCK:


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone have an idea of a short 3 to 6in usb OTG for my note5 to mojo? Something that looks cool and is also good quality, but under 50$


----------



## zept0sec

forty6 said:


> Unfortunately , mojo doesn't allow it to be solely use in that kind of set-up , the fact is mojo doesn't has output for that kind of usage , all it had is input no output of other kind except the two 3.5 headphone jack .
> The mojo is not meant to be use like that . It was meant to be use the way the mojo is meant to be use which the designer has intended for .
> 
> But I did pair up the mojo with the sound blaster E5 , and I very much enjoyed all of it .
> The purpose of doing it because I'm love the eq of the SBX so much and I'm very much hooked on it , which brings total satisfaction to all my genres of music .




I've seen plenty of people use the Mojo as a DAC only with a 3.5mm mini to dual RCA cable. Cavalli Audio, for one, has demonstrated several of their amps with the Mojo in the past.


----------



## HiFiChris

To be fair every DAC needs an analogue output stage, so the "all dual-amping is bad" attitude is sometimes exaggerated as long as the source (the Mojo in this case) puts out a really clean signal and as long as the Amp that is connected to it is not too shabby, and as everybody here should know, the Mojo is a great measuring device with a clean output.

 I'm by the way also using my Mojo as a DAC only in over 80% of applications for two or three reasons.


----------



## Angular Mo

Has anyone paired the Mojo with the Vorzuge Pure II+ ?


----------



## Forty6

angular mo said:


> Has anyone paired the Mojo with the Vorzuge Pure II+ ?




Just got to know Jmills8 has done it with the German amp , he should be able to give us his impression of the pairing .
Most likely tomorrow . Ha


----------



## Forty6

zept0sec said:


> I've seen plenty of people use the Mojo as a DAC only with a 3.5mm mini to dual RCA cable. Cavalli Audio, for one, has demonstrated several of their amps with the Mojo in the past.




I regret selling off my beloved 2 channel rotel rb970bx ..


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ancipital said:


> I have occasionally used the Mojo as a DAC into the Jotenheim. It was.. fine. Obviously, the Jotenheim sound loads better, the Mojo sounds very disappointing driving my HD650s directly, but out of this world balanced from the Jot. The HE400i sound a little better from the Mojo, as they're easy to drive, but are wider, clearer and more detailed from that amp, as you'd expect (especially running balanced).
> 
> The Mojo's amplification is very underwhelming for many full-sized cans, but it makes a nice clean single-ended DAC. Remember to hold down both volume buttons when powering on to make it instantly jump to the right level for line out!




People keep mentioning "this mode is a 3V output"... Can someone put this in context? Nominally 3Vpp, 3Vrms, or 3Vpk? Is this at full scale?


----------



## Forty6

jmills8 said:


>




Nice right 

Not mine , but thinking of getting it for my mojo and E5 .


----------



## Ancipital

forty6 said:


> Unfortunately , mojo doesn't allow it to be solely use in that kind of set-up , the fact is mojo doesn't has output for that kind of usage , all it had is input no output of other kind except the two 3.5 headphone jack .
> The mojo is not meant to be use like that . It was meant to be use the way the mojo is meant to be use which the designer has intended for .


 
  
 If you read the manual, it absolutely is intended to be able to deliver a line level, if you want to run it into a full sided amp. Heck, if you hold down both volume buttons while powering it on, it will preset the output level to one suitable for a line level. It delivers a remarkably clean and pleasant SE signal, and sounds good through some serious amps.
  


rkt31 said:


> @Ancipital, in what sense you feel mojo is not able to drive hd650 ? I use Beyer dt880 600ohm with mojo and I never felt I needed any external amp. in fact I rarely need to go beyond dark blue level of mojo. as far as I know hd650 has much less impedance than 600ohm .


 
  
 There's a big difference between "goes loud" and "doesn't make your headphones sound like detail-free insipid poop". The HD650 sound bland, lacking in detail and separation, lacking in bass and highs right out of the Mojo. They're a wonderful headphone but have demanding amplification requirements in reality; it's probably completely unfair to expect the Mojo to drive them.
  
 As to what is lacking, I have no clue, I'm not qualified to guess- is it overall power? Current? Slew rate? But it sounds really bad. HD650 (at least as stock) are warm, slightly bassy but ultra-detailed dynamics with a decent soundstage. Out of the Mojo, most of that detail is simply not there, the the FR just sounds flat- especially at the low end.
  
 That said, it's possible to hear "loud" and think that it's right, unless you're used to those headphones from a better amp; made that mistake myself in the past.
  
 The Mojo is fine driving easy stuff like Oppo PM-3, HD-25 or IEMs- they all sound fantastic. HD650? Not so much.


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> People keep mentioning "this mode is a 3V output"... Can someone put this in context? Nominally 3Vpp, 3Vrms, or 3Vpk? Is this at full scale?


 
  
 The default max voltage is 6V, so pressing the 2 volume balls is just a short cut to setting the output voltage to 3V. 
 You can leave the output at 3V, or adjust it using the volume balls to increase/decrease the voltage/volume.
 4 presses of the -ve ball, reduces the voltage to 1.9V, which is not too far from the 2V which was the standard output voltage from early CD players (but we are talking 30 years ago).
  
 My Arcam amplifier has a max input voltage of 2.5V, so I start the mojo at 3V then 2 presses of the -ve ball, and that seems to work perfectly ok.
  
  
 here is the info from post #3
 To set the output level to _*3*V_ ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons
 together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. *This mode is not*
*remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored for safety reasons.*
  


ra97or said:


> s7uart said:
> 
> 
> > nntnam said:
> ...


 
  

  
 To set the output level to _*1.9*V RMS_, first follow the above guidance, to attain 3V, and then continue further, with the following:
  


rob watts said:


> Yes 4 clicks down will set it to 1.9v (both balls indigo). Each step is always a 1 dB change.


 
  


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > Please no worries!
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > @xtr4 i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
> ...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> The default max voltage is 6V, so pressing the 2 volume balls is just a short cut to setting the output voltage to 3V.
> You can leave the output at 3V, or adjust it using the volume balls to increase/decrease the voltage/volume.
> 4 presses of the -ve ball, reduces the voltage to 1.9V, which is not too far from the 2V which was the standard output voltage from early CD players (but we are talking 30 years ago).
> 
> ...




Just saying 3V or 6V makes no sense without context. I asked if it was 3Vpp, 3Vpk or 3Vrms and if that was measured at full scale, -6dBFS, etc. ... Without this information the value is nonsensical.


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> Just saying 3V or 6V makes no sense without context. I asked if it was 3Vpp, 3Vpk or 3Vrms and if that was measured at full scale, -6dBFS, etc. ... Without this information the value is nonsensical.


 
  
 If you had used the search functionality, you could have found
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6975#post_12168788
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5505#post_12095036
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7425#post_12186994


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Nice... one of those "use the search function even though I know the answer" elitists...
  
 Only the third link has the relevant information by the way...
  
 I have a new challenge for your outstanding searching skills... What is the step size for the volume control in dB?


----------



## Angular Mo

Those with the HD 650, what amp pairs well with the Mojo?


----------



## audi0nick128

grumpyoldguy said:


> Nice... one of those "use the search function even though I know the answer" elitists...
> 
> Only the third link has the relevant information by the way...
> 
> I have a new challenge for your outstanding searching skills... What is the step size for the volume control in dB?




Man you really seem to have an aversion against post #3... or are you going to ask every question that has been answered there? Well I'll cut you some slack and assume your name nails it... But one should also assume that someone with your technical background should be able to use the search function. 
It seems like you enjoy making this thread your personal quiz, where others are supposed to do the digging for you.... Speaking about elitists.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

audi0nick128 said:


> Man you really seem to have an aversion against post #3... or are you going to ask every question that has been answered there? Well I'll cut you some slack and assume your name nails it... But one should also assume that someone with your technical background should be able to use the search function.
> It seems like you enjoy making this thread your personal quiz, where others are supposed to do the digging for you.... Speaking about elitists.


 
  
 Well considering the post I was sent to that actually contained relevant information also contained factually incorrect information (3Vrms is NOT 9Vpp, it's ~8.48Vpp).... I don't think it's unreasonable to try to get a consensus on some of these questions.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> I have a new challenge for your outstanding searching skills... What is the step size for the volume control in dB?


 
  
  
 LOL - that was already answered, in Rob Watts' quote, present in post #3 and quoted on the previous page www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/23385#post_12897319


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> Nice... one of those "use the search function even though I know the answer" elitists...
> 
> Only the third link has the relevant information by the way...
> 
> I have a new challenge for your outstanding searching skills... What is the step size for the volume control in dB?


 
  
 If you want to try and teach sarcasm to a brit, you will come in second place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am not an elitist, but I have followed this thread from almost day 1, and have tried to provide helpful advice and information when I can. Others like Mython have posted hundreds or thousands of times, trying to help newcomers. To help newcomers, Mython has single handedly collected as much information as possible into a* knowledge base contained in post #3*. It gets us all frustrated when people just post questions, which they could easily have found the answer to, in post #3.
  
 Some people are just too lazy to search, and want other people to do the searching for them.
 A few days ago you posted that "I have some knowledge as an FPGA and ASIC designer that works on DSP algorithms, and as an EE in general". So I assumed that you had plenty of experience in higher education (and maybe been employed in research work), and consequently were well used to using the search functionality available in modern software.
  
 I obviously grossly overestimated your motivation - you were happy for me to do the legwork, and then resort to insulting me. It is a 'carton jaune' for you.
  
 Finally I think that the answer is 1dB per click, but it has been discussed within the thread, so you can always search and validate that answer.


----------



## Delayeed




----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> Anyone have an idea of a short 3 to 6in usb OTG for my note5 to mojo? Something that looks cool and is also good quality, but under 50$


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> LOL - that was already answered, in Rob Watts' quote, present in post #3 and quoted on the previous page www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/23385#post_12897319


 


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Okay, so the preset is 3Vrms which is ~+9.54dBV and nominal standard line level is ~+1.78dBV. If each step is 1dB then to get to line level it would be 8 clicks down, not 4... so where does 4 come from?
  
 And now you know why I have to ask questions that have already been asked.


----------



## audi0nick128

grumpyoldguy said:


> Well considering the post I was sent to that actually contained relevant information also contained factually incorrect information (3Vrms is NOT 9Vpp, it's ~8.48Vpp).... I don't think it's unreasonable to try to get a consensus on some of these questions.




Yeah, well, you know, that’s just, like, your opinion, man.  

I'm not interested in an argument or gonna pretend to know things I don't... Just one more thing, my uncle likes to point out that friendliness is a boomerang... Same goes for other attitudes, I guess


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> Okay, so the preset is 3Vrms which is ~+9.54dBV and nominal standard line level is ~+1.78dBV. If each step is 1dB then to get to line level it would be 8 clicks down, not 4... so where does 4 come from?
> 
> And now you know why I have to ask questions that have already been asked.


 
  
 If you had really read the link that you were given, you would have come across the following from Rob Watts.
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Yes 4 clicks down will set it to 1.9v (both balls indigo). Each step is always a 1 dB change.



  
 Rob Watts will always top trump you as a 'FPGA and ASIC designer that works on DSP algorithms', and if Rob says that it is 1 dB, then I believe him.


----------



## gikigill

white lotus said:


> No external apps required, it will work instantly.
> 
> (Did for me, with an S7Edge).
> 
> Unfortunately the Mojo refuses to talk to my Note 7, unfortunately. Weird, as it was so happy to talk to the S7 Edge, and they are fairly similar phones.




I installed the UAPP on my Note 7 and it works perfectly with the Mojo. Spotify and Tidal also work beautifully. 

What cable are you using?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> If you had really read the link that you were given, you would have come across the following from Rob Watts.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 

 Math is clearly not your strong suit. 1.9Vrms is 4dB down from 3Vrms. Just as 1.78dBV is ~8dB down from 3Vrms. I didn't contradict him, I used his statement for my calculations.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > LOL - that was already answered, in Rob Watts' quote, present in post #3 and quoted on the previous page www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/23385#post_12897319
> ...


 
  
 I wouldn't presume to know better than the designer, so I won't presume to answer your question further.
  
  
  
 That aside, forgive me for saying so, but you do come across as having a rather confrontational attitude.
  
 If you were to take the time to look back through the thread, you would find that many of us have been consistently trying to help hundreds of Mojo owners, this past year. Being confrontational and hurling accusations at people for nudging you to do a little looking reflects more upon yourself than it does upon others with a documented history of sincerely trying to help others.    So, please - I respectfully ask you to turn it down a notch and play nice. Perhaps Rob may answer your question, if he has time to keep up with the thread, in between his development work.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> I wouldn't presume to know better than the designer, so I won't presume to answer your question further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What the heck did I say that was contradictory to the information Rob Watts has provided????
  
 If you do the math, you find that my statement is consistent with his. +1.78dBV is 8 clicks (8dB) down from the Mojo preset. That is 100% consistent with saying that 1.9Vrms is 4 clicks (4dB) down from the Mojo preset.
  
 What I disagree with is the statement that 4 clicks down is nominal line level. It simply isn't. The standard for line level is ~+1.78dBV... so yes, I 100% disagree with the statement being perpetuated by members here (Rob Watts didn't say 4 clicks down was nominal line level, just that it was 1.9Vrms) that 4 clicks down is line level. It's 8 clicks down, which 8dB down from 3Vrms, which is ~+1.78dBV. I encourage you to point out anything there that is factually untrue or contradictory to what the designer has stated. You won't find it.


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> What the heck did I say that was contradictory to the information Rob Watts has provided????
> 
> If you do the math, you find that my statement is consistent with his. +1.78dBV is 8 clicks (8dB) down from the Mojo preset. That is 100% consistent with saying that 1.9Vrms is 4 clicks (4dB) down from the Mojo preset.
> 
> What I disagree with is the statement that 4 clicks down is nominal line level. It simply isn't. The standard for line level is ~+1.78dBV... so yes, I 100% disagree with the statement being perpetuated by members here (Rob Watts didn't say 4 clicks down was nominal line level, just that it was 1.9Vrms) that 4 clicks down is line level. It's 8 clicks down, which 8dB down from 3Vrms, which is ~+1.78dBV. I encourage you to point out anything there that is factually untrue or contradictory to what the designer has stated. You won't find it.


 
  
 Rob Watts has said that 3V is nominal line level, and 4 clicks down will reduce that to 1.9V.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> Rob Watts has said that 3V is nominal line level, and 4 clicks down will reduce that to 1.9V.


 

 The Mojo preset is 3Vrms. And he said that 4 clicks down will reduce it to 1.9Vrms.
  
 Ask any audio professional... The standard for a line level output is +4dBU or ~1.23Vrms. Which is 8dB down from the Mojo preset. Which is 8 clicks down from the Mojo preset. Which is 100% consistent with what the designer has said.
  
 So again... tell me what I've said that is contradictory.


----------



## Ancipital

angular mo said:


> Those with the HD 650, what amp pairs well with the Mojo?


 
  
 The Schiit Jotenheim is shockingly good with the HD650, especially balanced out. You normally have to go quite high up the food chain to find a good SS pairing. That may be one of the best bang for buck/easy pairings.. 
  
 (Disclaimer, I am too lazy to baby tube amps, and thus love that there's finally a good affordable balanced SS option for my HD650s- I'm sure there are some decent value tube pairings too.)


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> The Mojo preset is 3Vrms. And he said that 4 clicks down will reduce it to 1.9Vrms.
> 
> Ask any audio professional... The standard for a line level output is +4dBU or ~1.23Vrms. Which is 8dB down from the Mojo preset. Which is 8 clicks down from the Mojo preset. Which is 100% consistent with what the designer has said.
> 
> So again... tell me what I've said that is contradictory.


 
  
 It is irrelevant what other audio professionals use as the standard.
 We are talking about the Mojo, and the Mojo user manual states:
  
*Line Level Mode To set the output level to 3V ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons together when switching on the unit. *
  
 So line level is 3V - it does not matter what other designers or dacs or amplifiers use as line level. *For the Chord Mojo, the line level is 3V.*


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> It is irrelevant what other audio professionals use as the standard.
> We are talking about the Mojo, and the Mojo user manual states:
> 
> *Line Level Mode To set the output level to 3V ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons together when switching on the unit. *
> ...


 
 Of course it's 100% relevant... are you nuts? Standards exist for a reason... if one piece of equipment is designed to use a line level input per the standard and you throw 3Vrms at it, you're going to overdrive it. Period.
  
 You can call the 3Vrms setting whatever you want, but when you talk about bringing it down to a standard line level it is 100% not 4 clicks. It's 8 clicks, or 20 clicks if you're going for the consumer standard.
  
 Try using the search feature on the internet, I'm sure you'll find some excellent information about line levels. It's something that's been answered many times before.


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> Of course it's 100% relevant... are you nuts? Standards exist for a reason... if one piece of equipment is designed to use a line level input per the standard and you throw 3Vrms at it, you're going to overdrive it. Period.
> 
> You can call the 3Vrms setting whatever you want, but when you talk about brining it down to a standard line level it is 100% not 4 clicks. It's 8 clicks or 20 clicks if you're going for the consumer standard.
> 
> Try using the search feature on the internet, I'm sure you'll find some excellent information about line levels It's something that's been answered many times before.


 
  
 I said that 2V was the standard line level output for early CD players 30 years ago.
  
 Very few modern amplifiers list 2V as their max line level input, so it is not a widely followed standard nowadays.
 The hifi market has decided that a 30 year old standard is irrelevant today.
  
 I can imagine you in 30 years time, insisting that the standard for headphone sockets is 3.5mm, even though all heaphone sockets in the intervening 30 years, had been designed to follow the latest Apple practice.


----------



## Ancipital

maxh22 said:


> I remember you saying you replaced Mojo as your desktop dac with a Modi Multibit. The Modi  doesn't overheat like the Mojo does in your system. I never had that kind of problem (even with traveling) a very easy solution is just to put the AC on and it cools the whole room (Mojo included).


 
  
 Oh course, why didn't I think of that? I'm so stupid!
  
 Could it be that we generally don't have air conditioning in homes, in northern Europe, perhaps?


----------



## Dithyrambes

mython said:


> I wouldn't presume to know better than the designer, so I won't presume to answer your question further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have a pair of eve SC204 with ts107 which have electrical protector inside. They flash when it goes over the conditional standard line level. After 4 clicks, they don't blink anymore..........so I believe it is correct that it is 4 not 8 even if it doesn't compute


----------



## Peter Hyatt

The Mojo Accessory Kit arrived today and I am pleased. 
  
 The module works nicely with the iPhone, and allowed me better control walking on the treadmill.  
  
 The extra cords are all substantial and it is nice to have those other types than I use, should the circumstance arise. 
  
 Does anyone know which Pelican case (size) would hold the Mojo in its case, and the accessories, together?


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> The Mojo Accessory Kit arrived today and I am pleased.
> 
> The module works nicely with the iPhone, and allowed me better control walking on the treadmill.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Pelican 1040 may be about right for you, Peter; 1020 would be a bit of a squeeze for all the accessories.
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4695#post_12067758
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/5940#post_12114898
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6675#post_12152846


----------



## EagleWings

peter hyatt said:


> The Mojo Accessory Kit arrived today and I am pleased.
> 
> The module works nicely with the iPhone, and allowed me better control walking on the treadmill.
> 
> ...




You mean all the accessories that came with the cable connection kit or just a couple of cables and the module?


----------



## White Lotus

gikigill said:


> I installed the UAPP on my Note 7 and it works perfectly with the Mojo. Spotify and Tidal also work beautifully.
> 
> What cable are you using?




Figured it out thanks mate. Had to juggle the USB type C adapters until I found one that works. I think I want to buy a Mojo, these are great little units.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

>


 

  


mython said:


> Pelican 1040 may be about right for you, Peter; 1020 would be a bit of a squeeze for all the accessories.
> 
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4695#post_12067758
> ...


 

 Thanks, Mython.  I should have checked that post!  It is magical with all its answers.  I assumed...with the new accessory kit, but the photo of 1040 looks like it would be complete!


----------



## tomwoo

peter hyatt said:


> The Mojo Accessory Kit arrived today and I am pleased.
> 
> The module works nicely with the iPhone, and allowed me better control walking on the treadmill.
> 
> ...


 

 I ordered a Pelican 1060 to hold my Mojo and X7. After carefully comparing the specs of 1010, 1020, 1040 and 1060,I ended up with the biggest one in Micro Series. There is nothing you can do if the case is too small, but you can alway squeeze in more stuff if you feel the case is too big.
 My 2 cents.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Thanks, Tom.  
  
 With Amazon Prime, the free returns means if it is too tight, I can swap for the larger.  My IEM are in their own case, though having everything in one case might be nice. 
  
 I flew cross country (including blistering red eye) this week with Mojo.  With the length of the flights, normal delays and a not-so-normal delay, it helped the long hours pass nicely.  I had some nice playlists ready in "off line content" and timed it just right.  Mojo has provoked some interesting conversations, too!


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> No, there is no approximate ETA for the module, yet.
> 
> Chord are working hard on developing the module, but it's a complex circuit, with a lot of functionality, and is quite unique, so it will take time to develop.
> 
> ...


 Hi john I'm a bit more coherent now yes what you'd said was fine I think you can let out that we are intending to have a launch event in Las Vegas with production to follow in the first quarter. Please appologise on our behalf for the time it's taken but this stuff is hard to do sometimes. Cheers the Tokyo Show awaits .


----------



## maxh22

ancipital said:


> Oh course, why didn't I think of that? I'm so stupid!
> 
> Could it be that we generally don't have air conditioning in homes, in northern Europe, perhaps?




How about you buy a fan then?


----------



## Forty6

First quarter ? Meanin Bluetooth module coming soon  looking forward going aptx on my mojo


----------



## tomwoo

peter hyatt said:


> Thanks, Tom.
> 
> With Amazon Prime, the free returns means if it is too tight, I can swap for the larger.  My IEM are in their own case, though having everything in one case might be nice.
> 
> I flew cross country (including blistering red eye) this week with Mojo.  With the length of the flights, normal delays and a not-so-normal delay, it helped the long hours pass nicely.  I had some nice playlists ready in "off line content" and timed it just right.  Mojo has provoked some interesting conversations, too!



Pelican cases are so nice you may want to keep the small one while getting the bigger one


----------



## Mercilesslord

Hi guys any recommendations for the otg cable to connect mojo to my samsung s7e? Thanks mates!!


----------



## music4mhell

mercilesslord said:


> Hi guys any recommendations for the otg cable to connect mojo to my samsung s7e? Thanks mates!!


 
 check the 3rd post, you have options in every price range.


----------



## ashrafazlan

I'm in need of some help.
  
 I want a new DAC/AMP for my K10, something that's easy to use with my iOS and Android phones.  The Mojo seems to fit my needs perfectly.  However, I already have an RSA Predator.  How do these two compare?


----------



## shootthemoon18

ancipital said:


> The Schiit Jotenheim is shockingly good with the HD650, especially balanced out. You normally have to go quite high up the food chain to find a good SS pairing. That may be one of the best bang for buck/easy pairings..
> 
> (Disclaimer, I am too lazy to baby tube amps, and thus love that there's finally a good affordable balanced SS option for my HD650s- I'm sure there are some decent value tube pairings too.)


 
 Impressions! How is Jotunheim compared with Mojo? Both as a DAC and AMP.


----------



## Ancipital

shootthemoon18 said:


> Impressions! How is Jotunheim compared with Mojo? Both as a DAC and AMP.


 
  
 Geez, I have repeated such observations endlessly, I know it's a long and rambling thread, but.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I don't use the Jot as a DAC, I use a Modi Multibit, or sometimes my Mojo. The Mojo sounds nice through it, by the way- it's a very revealing and powerful amp. The Mojo is a tiny bit relaxed/rolled off in the highs, though- so if that's an issue, it's worth bearing in mind (it's a very subtle effect, I assume it's just a bit of tuning to make it easy and non-fatiguing).
  
 Mojo sounds.. great with easy to drive headphones like IEMs, HD25, Oppo PM-3. It sounds "meh" with middling easy to drive stuff like HE400i. With harder to drive headphones , for example HD650, it sounds frankly awful. It will go loud, but be very boring, rolled-off and lacking in detail.. You can't expect a battery-powered pocket-sized DAC/SE amp to be good at that stuff, really, though.
  
 Jotenheim can drive pretty much anything, it's very clean, quiet and powerful. It's a beast. The only thing I haven't enjoyed on it so far were my SE535s, which sounded a bit thin. Because it's very clear and unsparing, headphones that suffer nasty treble spikes will be a little painful through the Jot. HD700 and HD800 need not apply, though I didn't mind HD800S (might be a bit too much treble for some people).
  
 Essentially, it's an apples to oranges comparison. The Mojo has a lot of compromises in form factor, thermals, and ability to drive headphones, to be mobile. The Jotenheim is a fully balanced desktop amp into which you can add a balanced USB DAC. You'll find that the DAC is fine and competent, but probably not quite as smooth and lovely as either the Mojo or a Schiit multibit.
  
 If you want more of me banging on about the Jot, I wrote a review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/schiit-audio-jotunheim/reviews/16839
  
 Essentially, I use the Mojo as a mobile sound source with IEMs or HD-25, and my Jot/Mimby as desktop audio source with HD650/HE400i, most of the time. Those two configurations are both very pleasant and enjoyable.


----------



## Sound Eq

i know this might have been asked before but i apologize to ask again
  
 so I am stacking my fiio x7 with mojo with dyson coax, now with stock music player in fiio x7 i can see that files that are 24/192 the light indicator is blue but when i play the same file using neutron the light is red
  
 any thoughts on this


----------



## Ancipital

sound eq said:


> i know this might have been asked before but i apologize to ask again
> 
> so I am stacking my fiio x7 with mojo with dyson coax, now with stock music player in fiio x7 i can see that files that are 24/192 the light indicator is blue but when i play the same file using neutron the light is red
> 
> any thoughts on this


 
  
 Do you need to enable the option in Neutron (in the audio hardware prefs) to follow source sample rate, maybe?


----------



## Sound Eq

ancipital said:


> Do you need to enable the option in Neutron (in the audio hardware prefs) to follow source sample rate, maybe?


 
 tried it but still did not work


----------



## Ancipital

sound eq said:


> tried it but still did not work


 
  
 OK, do you have "Direct USB Driver" enabled? If not, it will be playing out via Android's soundflinger libs, which will be sample rate converting. Do note that that the direct USB support in Neutron is quite buggy, though, and may not work. Onkyo HF Player or USB Audio Player Pro might be a better bet, if you're trying to drive an external DAC from Android.


----------



## Sound Eq

ancipital said:


> OK, do you have "Direct USB Driver" enabled? If not, it will be playing out via Android's soundflinger libs, which will be sample rate converting. Do note that that the direct USB support in Neutron is quite buggy, though, and may not work. Onkyo HF Player or USB Audio Player Pro might be a better bet, if you're trying to drive an external DAC from Android.


 
 but i am not using any usb cable as i am using coax with fiio x7 and mojo
  
 but i will try what you suggested


----------



## Ancipital

sound eq said:


> but i am not using any usb cable as i am using coax with fiio x7 and mojo
> 
> but i will try what you suggested


 
  
 Oh right, I'm mixing threads up now then, sorry, that's not helpful- ignore that last bit. Are you sure you can even do 24/192 over coaxial S/PDIF? I can't find a detailed spec for what it can manage over coax..


----------



## x RELIC x

ancipital said:


> Geez, I have repeated such observations endlessly, I know it's a long and rambling thread, but..
> 
> I don't use the Jot as a DAC, I use a Modi Multibit, or sometimes my Mojo. The Mojo sounds nice through it, by the way- it's a very revealing and powerful amp. The Mojo is a tiny bit relaxed/rolled off in the highs, though- so if that's an issue, it's worth bearing in mind (it's a very subtle effect, I assume it's just a bit of tuning to make it easy and non-fatiguing).
> 
> ...




To me it simply seems like you are talking about synergy. The 400i gets brighter with the Jot, and the HD650 sounds better, not as dull. Perhaps the Jot has a bright signature. Also, did you volume match when doing the comparison? Without volume matching to within 0.5 dB comparisons on dynamics and punch are rather moot.

I've personally used the Mojo with the LCD-2, ETHER Flow, Utopia and it drives all of them well, and sounds great too. I've also driven those cans with some seriously powerful desktop amps (see my profile) as well as the Mojo, and, while not sounding exactly the same, it didn't 'struggle' to produce a very enjoyable sound with punch and dynamics in comparison. Quite simply, your repeated statement that the Mojo is only meant for easy to drive headphones isn't a general fact. Maybe for your preferences, with some of your headphones it doesn't cut it, for you, and that's fine. It may not be to your _preference_ with some of your headphones, but it does very well with medium to more difficult Headphone's. Many many people enjoy the Mojo driving their medium to more difficult headphones, including the manufacturers of such headphones.

Edit: Please understand that I like desktop gear as well. I'm only pointing out that the Mojo isn't as deficient as one may think.


----------



## blueaoki

The Mojo accessory pack arrived 2 days ago from Audio Sanctuary. I considered to cancel my preorder since I have the Fiio L19 cable to connect my iPhone 6 to the Mojo in a very small package. The Fiio L19 has worked reasonable well for me. I am glad that I didn't cancel because I will certainly use the Mojo more on the go from now on. The USB adapter module allows med to place the rubber bands exactly where I want them to be, and the connection between the Mojo and iPhone is more secure compared to just adding the Fiio L19 cable. 
  
 The cables enclosed in the accessory pack seems to be of good quality. One small annoyance though; the Ferrite RFI Suppression Choke was not in the package. I know it is cheap to order myself, but I ordered the accessory pack in order to get everything at once.


----------



## ubs28

How exactly does the USB adapter block make it easier to use the Mojo with the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter?


----------



## Ancipital

x relic x said:


> To me it simply seems like you are talking about synergy. The 400i gets brighter with the Jot, and the HD650 sounds better, not as dull. Perhaps the Jot has a bright signature. Also, did you volume match when doing the comparison? Without volume matching to within 0.5 dB comparisons on dynamics and punch are rather moot.


 
  
 No, if you look at measurements, the Mojo does actually roll those highs off very slightly- I was relieved to see that, as I was starting to doubt my ears. Whether you enjoy that or not is up to you. I don't mind it, and if it was my only DAC option, I'd be perfectly happy, it sounds nice. 
  
 Maybe it's not the world-beating revolution in eargasms that Chord seem to like to suggest, but it works as a perfectly nice DAC, especially for people who are sick of the glare of things like Sabre D/S DACs. However, I do prefer Schiit's R2R dacs in a desktop system. Again, possibly an unfair competition, the Mojo has to do a lot in a tiny space. For mobile sound, it's pretty hard to beat, however. 
  
  


ubs28 said:


> How exactly does the USB adapter block make it easier to use the Mojo with the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter?


 
  
 It "swallows" most of the connectors, so just the lightning cable pokes out of the end- making it harder to damage the Mojo's USB in, while making the whole bundle slighly longer, which can make it easier to band to your phone. If you go and look at pictures, it will make more sense.


----------



## ubs28

ancipital said:


> Oooh I totally misread you. Hold on while I update my crap angry outburst.
> 
> 
> It "swallows" most of the connectors, so just the lightning cable pokes out of the end- making it harder to damage the Mojo's USB in, while making the whole bundle slighly longer, which can make it easier to band to your phone. If you go and look at pictures, it will make more sense.


 
  
 Nice, maybe I'll order it also then. The included Rubber Band Straps work great with an iPhone 6S plus by the way?


----------



## Ancipital

ubs28 said:


> Nice, maybe I'll order it also then. The included Rubber Band Straps work great with an iPhone 6S plus by the way?


 
  
 No idea, sorry.
  
 However, if you want more/different bands, you can just buy some silicone wristbands- you know, like the charity wristbands, or the ones venues give out. I bought a pack of six for a few pounds from Amazon, in "youth" size, and they go around my Mojo and phones quite nicely. At the prices at which they're sold, you could afford to get a few sizes until you found the perfect match.


----------



## x RELIC x

ancipital said:


> No, if you look at measurements, the Mojo does actually roll those highs off very slightly- I was relieved to see that, as I was starting to doubt my ears. Whether you enjoy that or not is up to you. I don't mind it, and if it was my only DAC option, I'd be perfectly happy, it sounds nice.
> 
> Maybe it's not the world-beating revolution in eargasms that Chord seem to like to suggest, but it works as a perfectly nice DAC, especially for people who are sick of the glare of things like Sabre D/S DACs. However, I do prefer Schiit's R2R dacs in a desktop system. Again, possibly an unfair competition, the Mojo has to do a lot in a tiny space. For mobile sound, it's pretty hard to beat, however.




I said nothing of the tuning of the Mojo, I was referring to the lack of dynamics comment. I agree that it's been tuned smoother, as does the Mojo designer given it's intended purpose. I'm simply re-iterating that your _assertion_ that it can't drive medium to somewhat difficult to drive headphones is not a fact.

Now on to your topic of what the Mojo is capable of as a DAC, if you follow anything Rob has shared in these forums, you would see that its measured capabilities and processing power is magnitudes more than most DACs many times its price, and certainly the measurements will show this. I want to be clear that I am not talking about preference or tonality, simply speaking of technical prowess. I heard better devices out there for a DAC, namely my DAVE, and I find there are more _fun_ amps, but that does not discount the incredible engineering in the Mojo.

Would I use it in a desktop environment? No, because I don't like using battery powered gear in my desktop. Does that make it less impressive? No.


----------



## shultzee

x relic x said:


> ancipital said:
> 
> 
> > No, if you look at measurements, the Mojo does actually roll those highs off very slightly- I was relieved to see that, as I was starting to doubt my ears. Whether you enjoy that or not is up to you. I don't mind it, and if it was my only DAC option, I'd be perfectly happy, it sounds nice.
> ...


 

 I have been biting my tongue with some of Ancipital statements as far as the Mojo driving cans compared to some desktop rigs.   I have owned a liquid Crimson, Violectric v281, MJ2, Oppoha-1,
 Woo Wa6se,  LC and others.  They all have different flavors and attributes.  I will say I am thrilled with the way the Mojo drives the HD800.  It doesn't lack punch or dynamics  at all IMHO .  I don't want some here to read those comments and think the Mojo is not capable of driving most high end cans with authority and also a  very sweet sound.


----------



## Ancipital

> Now on to your topic of what the Mojo is capable of as a DAC, if you follow anything Rob has shared in these forums, you would see that its measured capabilities and processing power is magnitudes more than most DACs many times its price, and certainly the measurements will show this. I want to be clear that I am not talking about preference or tonality, simply speaking of technical prowess. I heard better devices out there for a DAC, namely my DAVE, and I find there are more _fun_ amps, but that does not discount the incredible engineering in the Mojo.


 
  
 I think you might have swallowed the Kool-Aid rather too much.


----------



## x RELIC x

ancipital said:


> I think you might have swallowed the Kool-Aid rather too much.




I don't think so. Just my experience with it and other gear forming my own opinion. Also, knowing the way it is implemented, and the results from the measurements, no one can deny the Mojo is a great piece of engineering. My experience with other gear tells me it's a fine piece of gear compared to others with some great capabilities. So is other equipment. Whatever. What I am not doing is making statements about a piece of gear based on what I perceive as relevant to the size of the box.


----------



## hung031086

I just received mmy mojo yesterday. I don't know why but  when i connect mojo to my iphone 6 plus, it had some noise. The sound's really weird. But sound's very clear when i connected to my ipad pro 12.9". I used Lightning to USB Camera Adapter and apple music on both.


----------



## theveterans

hung031086 said:


> I just received mmy mojo yesterday. I don't know why but  when i connect mojo to my iphone 6 plus, it had some noise. The sound's really weird. But sound's very clear when i connected to my ipad pro 12.9". I used Lightning to USB Camera Adapter and apple music on both.


 
  
 That's RFI noise from cellular. Since your iPad Pro doesn't have cellular radio, you don't have the noise


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

theveterans said:


> That's RFI noise from cellular. Since your iPad Pro doesn't have cellular radio, you don't have the noise




To test this theory, you can put your iPhone in airplane mode. If the RFI is riding in on the USB you won't hear it anymore.


----------



## Ancipital

grumpyoldguy said:


> To test this theory, you can put your iPhone in airplane mode. If the RFI is riding in on the USB you won't hear it anymore.


 
  
 Yarp, beat me to it. It's probably the cause. 
  
 Mojo's very vulnerable to EMI/RFI down the USB, Chord themselves suggest that you put the phone in flight mode. Because that's kinda useless, I just use my old phone with it, which I can leave in flight mode without being incommunicado whenever I have the Mojo on.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ancipital said:


> Yarp, beat me to it. It's probably the cause.
> 
> Mojo's very vulnerable to EMI/RFI down the USB, Chord themselves suggest that you put the phone in flight mode. Because that's kinda useless, I just use my old phone with it, which I can leave in flight mode without being incommunicado whenever I have the Mojo on.




I must have a very unique Mojo... This is the second issue in this thread that you've mentioned that I've never experienced. That's not to say they don't exist, just that they haven't happened to me. 

I use the Mojo plugged into a 2A charger regularly and it gets warm, but never to the point of thermal auto shutdown. Even when listening for hours on end. I also have never experienced RFI through the USB... I use a pretty short cable and keep my phone right next to the Mojo (sometimes on top of!)


----------



## Ancipital

grumpyoldguy said:


> I must have a very unique Mojo... This is the second issue in this thread that you've mentioned that I've never experienced. That's not to say they don't exist, just that they haven't happened to me.
> 
> I use the Mojo plugged into a 2A charger regularly and it gets warm, but never to the point of thermal auto shutdown. Even when listening for hours on end. I also have never experienced RFI through the USB... I use a pretty short cable and keep my phone right next to the Mojo (sometimes on top of!)


 
  
 First off, long may it continue. I'm sure we'd much rather that you never had a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Secondly, it's very situational. The noise is caused when you're plugged into a mobile phone, in a low/no signal area. As the phone cranks the gain of the cellular radio, you can hear the pulses as it tries to get back in contact with the cell. I'm lucky enough to have a daily commute where I'm on a train that goes down some pretty crazy urban canyons where this happens really frequently.
  
 You can duplicate it yourself by plugging your Mojo into a phone, and sticking it in a small Faraday cage (you often sound like someone who might have one, or know how to improvise one). If you don't plug Mojo into a phone with the baseband chipset active, in a very poor reception area, you may never hear it. However, when you do, it can make listening difficult and unpleasant.
  
 I also tried leaving the Mojo strapped to the phone, but plugged into a Wifi-only tablet over USB to check (which looked a little weird). No issues at all in the zero signal area, so it really looks like it's over the USB from the other end rather than through the chassis.
  
 Chord's advice, if you do suffer this issue, is to reach for flight mode. I just use my old phone in flight mode as a slightly shonky DAP, which works out reasonably as a cheap and flexible option.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ancipital said:


> First off, long may it continue. I'm sure we'd much rather that you never had a problem
> 
> Secondly, it's very situational. The noise is caused when you're plugged into a mobile phone, in a low/no signal area. As the phone cranks the gain of the cellular radio, you can hear the pulses as it tries to get back in contact with the cell. I'm lucky enough to have a daily commute where I'm on a train that goes down some pretty crazy urban canyons where this happens really frequently.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a fun weekend experiment. 

Incidentally I have seen RFI picked up by my (powered off) Continental V5 ride into the Mojo on the interconnect and leak into the adjacent channel on the Mojo where my IEMs were plugged in at the time.


----------



## Soundizer

There seems to be significant noise related issues with Mojo. Although I do not think I could hear noise when used from my Apple iMac I decided just in case to purchase:
(Audioquest Jitterbug) + (Audioquest micro usb cable that minimises noise). 

It made a big difference and the audio sounds very pure and constant. Why does it sound so much better- i do not know. However Chord Technical Support did confirm the Mojo Could sound better with the Jiiterbug, but did not detail the reasons why. 

DESKTOP SET UP:
I think the Mojo is fantastic as a desktop solution- Because desk space can be a premium and you can simply power it from the Computer so fewer bulky plugs required.


----------



## vapman

soundizer said:


> There seems to be significant noise related issues with Mojo. Although I do not think I could hear noise when used from my Apple iMac I decided just in case to purchase:
> (Audioquest Jitterbug) + (Audioquest micro usb cable that minimises noise).
> 
> It made a big difference and the audio sounds very pure and constant. Why does it sound so much better- i do not know. However Chord Technical Support did confirm the Mojo Could sound better with the Jiiterbug, but did not detail the reasons why.
> ...


 

 They did say why, they also said it works just as well as a (much cheaper) microUSB cable with ferrite cores!


----------



## Mython

Not Mojo-specific, but obviously of related interest:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFZWQbHXwuI


----------



## Ancipital

grumpyoldguy said:


> Sounds like a fun weekend experiment.
> 
> Incidentally I have seen RFI picked up by my (powered off) Continental V5 ride into the Mojo on the interconnect and leak into the adjacent channel on the Mojo where my IEMs were plugged in at the time.


 
  
 Ohhh, slight threadjack, but tell me about the V5. I've always been curious about those (though maybe I should be strong, can't carry a phone+Mojo+V5 stack in my pocket in commuter rush).


----------



## Soundizer

They did say why, they also said it works just as well as a (much cheaper) microUSB cable with ferrite cores!
[/quote]


Ok I was not aware. However I should have explained that my input from Chord Technical was directly from Chord Technical. 

Here is a copy and paste of the email to me from Chord UK Engineer:
"*We do put a lot of attention into removing Jitter, as we reclock everything that comes into our DACs. But Rob Watts, the guy who designs this technology does believe that the Jitter Bug does make it sound better!*"


PS. On a totally irrelevant point but interesting - the designer of the Audioquest Nighthawks Headphone uses the Mojo to listen to then, over any other Dac/Amp including the Audioquest Red Dragon Fly.


----------



## god-bluff

If anyone is looking for a nice quality velvet bag for their Mojo I recommend buying a pair if Musical Fidelity EB33s for 20 odd quid. perfect fit. Throw or give the esrphones away. They're pretty rubbish.


----------



## Soundizer

mython said:


> Not Mojo-specific, but obviously of related interest:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFZWQbHXwuI




Awesome video


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

soundizer said:


> They did say why, they also said it works just as well as a (much cheaper) microUSB cable with ferrite cores!





Ok I was not aware. However I should have explained that my input from Chord Technical was directly from Chord Technical. 

Here is a copy and paste of the email to me from Chord UK Engineer:
"*We do put a lot of attention into removing Jitter, as we reclock everything that comes into our DACs. But Rob Watts, the guy who designs this technology does believe that the Jitter Bug does make it sound better!*"


PS. On a totally irrelevant point but interesting - the designer of the Audioquest Nighthawks Headphone uses the Mojo to listen to then, over any other Dac/Amp including the Audioquest Red Dragon Fly.[/quote]

I tried getting some lab measurements from AQ on the jitterbug to get them to prove it does what they say it does. They ended up CCing about 5 people on the email and it came down to "just try it". Jitterbug is a garbage product from a snake oil company in my mind.


----------



## vapman

I believe it was actually rob who posted here to say a ferrite cable does the same job as a jitterbug.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ancipital said:


> Ohhh, slight threadjack, but tell me about the V5. I've always been curious about those (though maybe I should be strong, can't carry a phone+Mojo+V5 stack in my pocket in commuter rush).




I have mixed feelings about it. The sensitivity to RFI is insane and the noise floor is pretty high... But if I put my phone in HSPA+ mode instead of LTE (different frequency band) the RFI isn't a problem and noise isn't terribly distracting with music playing. I really like the sound though. I don't have measurements to back it up, so I don't want to speculate... But it's my favorite sounding amp. I consider it more transportable than portable though... It's very microphonic, so not sure I'd try carrying it in my pocket.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

soundizer said:


> I gues you disagree with Robb Watts then with your crude statement of an entire Company. Or maybe you are Grumpy.




Yeah, when a company tells me I have to buy their product to see what it does... That's where I draw the line. 

I don't argue there aren't substantial advantages to passive filtering on USB lines... Particularly on the voltage lines for devices that are powered that way. But a ferrite bead is a cheaper way to eliminate RFI being carried in on the USB in other cases... Filtering noise on the data lines has little benefit to data integrity, the differential signalling is already very robust. Main benefit is preventing high frequency noise from leaking into the analog path.


----------



## daberti

ubs28 said:


> How exactly does the USB adapter block make it easier to use the Mojo with the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter?


 
 You lucky: I cannot get my own CCK connected to Mojo with Mojo CAP


----------



## smoothcap

Hi guys,
  
 I recently purchased this DAC and have paired it with the Shure SE846 IEMs. When I plug the IEM into the DAC and turn it on, I hear a quiet humming noise (this is without the DAC plugged into phone - source). It stops when I turn off the DAC. I have also tried pairing the DAC with my old SE535s and can also hear the noise but its not as obvious.
 When I play music of course, I can't hear the humming / hissing / static noise.
  
 Just wondering if this is normal or if it requires replacement.
  
 Cheers


----------



## Ancipital

grumpyoldguy said:


> I have mixed feelings about it. The sensitivity to RFI is insane and the noise floor is pretty high... But if I put my phone in HSPA+ mode instead of LTE (different frequency band) the RFI isn't a problem and noise isn't terribly distracting with music playing. I really like the sound though. I don't have measurements to back it up, so I don't want to speculate... But it's my favorite sounding amp. I consider it more transportable than portable though... It's very microphonic, so not sure I'd try carrying it in my pocket.


 
  
 Thanks, that's a pleasingly measured and non-kool aid post for Head-Fi. It sounds like something that it would be nice to have when travelling, for unpacking you your hotel room, though, rather than for walking about with- I did wonder about the microphonics.
  
 It's probably possible to convince myself that I can live without one, but it does appeal somewhat..


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

smoothcap said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently purchased this DAC and have paired it with the Shure SE846 IEMs. When I plug the IEM into the DAC and turn it on, I hear a quiet humming noise (this is without the DAC plugged into phone - source). It stops when I turn off the DAC. I have also tried pairing the DAC with my old SE535s and can also hear the noise but its not as obvious.
> When I play music of course, I can't hear the humming / hissing / static noise.
> ...




Hum is different than static. For the hum, try unplugging the power supply from the DAC. 

For the static, IEMs are sensitive and the SE846 is very sensitive. I've used both the SE535 and SE846 with the Mojo and am confident that what you are hearing is the noise floor. If it really bothers you, try an impedance adapter... Someone pointed me to the iFi iEMatch once, but I've never tried it.


----------



## EagleWings

smoothcap said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently purchased this DAC and have paired it with the Shure SE846 IEMs. When I plug the IEM into the DAC and turn it on, I hear a quiet humming noise (this is without the DAC plugged into phone - source). It stops when I turn off the DAC. I have also tried pairing the DAC with my old SE535s and can also hear the noise but its not as obvious.
> When I play music of course, I can't hear the humming / hissing / static noise.
> ...


 
  
 What you are hearing is the noise floor or popularly called as Hiss. It is normal to hear it when you are using sensitive and low impedance IEMs. Unless the sound is loud and unbearable. As long as you are hearing the hiss only in a silent environment, your are fine.


----------



## Ancipital

grumpyoldguy said:


> Hum is different than static. For the hum, try unplugging the power supply from the DAC.
> 
> For the static, IEMs are sensitive and the SE846 is very sensitive. I've used both the SE535 and SE846 with the Mojo and am confident that what you are hearing is the noise floor. If it really bothers you, try an impedance adapter... Someone pointed me to the iFi iEMatch once, but I've never tried it.


 
  
 Wow, really, you got hiss in the 535? I've found it all inky-black with my SE535 out of my Mojo. I don't have access to serious acoustically treated rooms with super-low noise floors any more, but at least in my boring office, I can't hear it.. Just spent a few minutes trying. I wonder if there's some variance that could account for it, or I'm just good at ignoring it?
  
 (..and agreed, hum is most likely grounding related..)


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ancipital said:


> Wow, really, you got hiss in the 535? I've found it all inky-black with my SE535 out of my Mojo. I don't have access to serious acoustically treated rooms with super-low noise floors any more, but at least in my boring office, I can't hear it.. Just spent a few minutes trying. I wonder if there's some variance that could account for it, or I'm just good at ignoring it?
> 
> (..and agreed, hum is most likely grounding related..)




I don't think I've ever listened in an acoustically treated room. Well, an RF chamber that's eerily quiet I guess. 

I use my 535s when working out a lot... I've had them for a long time and haven't always treated them with the most care. Something may have degraded over time. I can definitely hear it with the 535, but it is much quieter than the SE846 or Andromeda.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ancipital said:


> Thanks, that's a pleasingly measured and non-kool aid post for Head-Fi. It sounds like something that it would be nice to have when travelling, for unpacking you your hotel room, though, rather than for walking about with- I did wonder about the microphonics.
> 
> It's probably possible to convince myself that I can live without one, but it does appeal somewhat..




This is exactly what I will be using mine for. Since the Mojo has two outputs my stack now includes both the Rx and Cv5. Might look a little scary at the TSA checkpoints, but you only live once.


----------



## smoothcap

eaglewings said:


> What you are hearing is the noise floor or popularly called as Hiss. It is normal to hear it when you are using sensitive and low impedance IEMs. Unless the sound is loud and unbearable. As long as you are hearing the hiss only in a silent environment, your are fine.


 
  
 Perfect, thanks mate!


----------



## Muataz

smoothcap said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently purchased this DAC and have paired it with the Shure SE846 IEMs. When I plug the IEM into the DAC and turn it on, I hear a quiet humming noise (this is without the DAC plugged into phone - source). It stops when I turn off the DAC. I have also tried pairing the DAC with my old SE535s and can also hear the noise but its not as obvious.
> When I play music of course, I can't hear the humming / hissing / static noise.
> ...




Get ifi Iematch will solve your problem


----------



## Sound Eq

muataz said:


> Get ifi Iematch will solve your problem


 
 is it on sale


----------



## bflat

I just got the Cable Pack and here are my thoughts:
  
 Good

The module itself fits precisely and the internals appear to be a PCB and not simple wires.
The silicon straps are the best design I've seen. They are much more narrow than most other straps/bands.
The fit with iPhone 7 is very balanced now (sorry, but it's a little difficult trying to take a photo since my camera is the aforementioned iPhone 7).
Combined with the better fit and the straps, I can easily access 100% of the iPhone UI and no issues with home button access.
CCK cable fits nice and snug into the module.
6.3mm to 2.5mm adapter was a nice surprise.
  
 Bad

Module is plastic
With all the cables  included, it's surprising there is not one that is a USB B female to B female for desktop use. The module port is very specific to CCK dimensions so it will not accommodate most USB B female connectors. I found one on Amazon that fits - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N9HRUJU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
No 3.5mm to dual RCA cable
A lot of the included cables will go unused in my case.
  
 In summary, the Cable Pack does what it was designed to do - enhance connectivity with portable devices and better fit for stacking. However, I prefer to to keep the module on for desktop use as well because I personally am not a fan of micro USB connectors as I find them pretty fragile. Lastly, as you can tell, I am not gushing about this accessories. It's a fine product but I am still feeling the sting of $100 USD. Had it been closer to $50, I would be really encouraging every Mojo owner to get one. At $100, I say the same thing I do for all expensive audio components - only you and your wallet should decide if it's worth it. For me, this cures my OCD with the micro USB connector and the size mismatch with my iPhone.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Anyone else still experiencing the iOS 10 connections issue?

They had recent bug fix but it is still hit or miss connecting to mojo for me including restarts and cable swapping. 

I use Tidal and Apple lossless so switching to a non Apple phone or dap is a consideration but if there's a simple fix, I'd prefer. 

No issues prior to this. 
Larvicable no longer working at all. 

Opinions - advice appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## bflat

peter hyatt said:


> Anyone else still experiencing the iOS 10 connections issue?
> 
> They had recent bug fix but it is still hit or miss connecting to mojo for me including restarts and cable swapping.
> 
> ...


 

 There is no "quick" or "simple" fix if your cable does not have a genuine Apple MFI chip embedded in the adapter. Here is an article that explains why with quotes from DHC cables:
  
 http://gizmodo.com/5945889/some-third-party-adapters-might-not-work-with-your-new-iphone
  
 You can checkout Penon Audio. They have a custom lightning cable that uses a genuine MFI chip that they harvest from genuine CCK cables. If you still don't want MFI certified cables then your other alternative is find a version of iOS that works for your cable, then never update your device.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bflat said:


> There is no "quick" or "simple" fix if your cable does not have a genuine Apple MFI chip embedded in the adapter. Here is an article that explains why with quotes from DHC cables:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5945889/some-third-party-adapters-might-not-work-with-your-new-iphone
> 
> You can checkout Penon Audio. They have a custom lightning cable that uses a genuine MFI chip that they harvest from genuine CCK cables. If you still don't want MFI certified cables then your other alternative is find a version of iOS that works for your cable, then never update your device.


 
  
 This where closed platform, end-to-end control falls apart... And why I don't like Apple products.


----------



## Peti

I'm wondering if anyone had to confront the same issue: I have WIN10 and installed the driver from the Chord website and both in JRiver and Foobar the only option I see is "ASIO CHORD 1.05"
  
  And when I try to play back something it always says:
  

  
 Do I miss something? How come there's no Wasapi option for this driver?


----------



## Peti

Wow, I changed USB cable and problem solved! I'd have never thought!


----------



## luisdent

If anyone is interested I'll be uploading a review video of the mojo shortly.  it will be on my youtube.com/luisdent channel. i'll embed it here.
  
 Update: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmgOeS275zw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JWahl

I recently "downgraded", in the sense of the cost of my rig, to the Mojo. Received it today and did some brief listening hooked up to my Schiit Valhalla 2 and TH-X00 Purpleheart. 

Late at night so I didn't want to use the HD-650, and haven't been able to find my 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter to try test the Mojo direct yet.

Previously I was using a Schiit Gungnir MB and a heavily upgraded Torpedo III DIY amp.

Initial listening as stated has been quite surprising. I've admittedly been a Schiit Multibit fanboy having owned the Yggy and Gumby. And basically having had to trade and sell down from a "summit fi" rig, to upper mid, and now to the Mojo. That being said, it doesn't disappoint. 

I'm finding it to be very well tonally balanced, and surprisingly non fatiguing (as a dac). Bass reaches deep, despite the Valhalla 2 not being as authoritative as the T3. But what is reallly standing out is the leading edge transients, and very fine microdynamic gradients. Instrumental and vocal vibratos for instance are quite noticeable and fleshed out. Imaging is also precise and focused. More delineated positioning and less blobby than I expected. Especially at the price. 

It's a bit laid back, in the British way, but not boringly so. Similar to the Meridian Director I had for a short time, but the Mojo is more balanced top to bottom, where the Meridian was airy and spacious but too polite and a bit light. And so far, I'm not detecting any midrange recession that I perceieved with the iFi iDSD Micro.

There is some other specific quality about the sound that I am also finding to sound very realistic and enjoyable, regardless of price. But I'm having trouble trying to articulate exactly what it is. It may be related to perception of depth. Instruments and vocals appear to emanate from a realistic distance without being exaggerated and too upfront. You can almost perceive the space behind the sound, if that makes sense. I don't mean to exaggerate the effect though. The point, is that this quality seems to reduce my perception of listen fatigue. I can also feel less need to crank the volume to enjoy the music. 

A common "audiophile" recording here, Rebecca Pigeon's Spanish Harlem, usually has a tendency for the dynamic peaks of the vocal to over-resonate and take on a shouty nature. With the Mojo, the vocal presentation is very natural, with less of this odd resonance sound.

Also note, that this initial listen was also hooked up to my iFi iUSB 3.0, so not sure how much improvement if any it may be contributing. Will listen without tomorrow. And will also listen direct from the Mojo. I suspect it should drive the Fostex well.


----------



## rkt31

@JWahl, not surprising at all. time and again it is being stated that mojo currently has one of the most advanced dac tech in the market. multi bit has its own inherent weaknesses . I am surprised daily during evening walk with mojo as I am exploring my music collection. yesterday I was listening to the 'the pianist ' ost and the experience was out of this world.


----------



## gikigill

Currently listening to the Mojo, Geek Out V2+ Infinity and ifi iDSD Micro,(Not at the same time though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
 The Mojo and Infinity are tied.
  
 Both brilliant in their own way and the Mojo has a musicality that is very liquid, very effortless like an electrostat headphone.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

bflat said:


> There is no "quick" or "simple" fix if your cable does not have a genuine Apple MFI chip embedded in the adapter. Here is an article that explains why with quotes from DHC cables:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5945889/some-third-party-adapters-might-not-work-with-your-new-iphone
> 
> You can checkout Penon Audio. They have a custom lightning cable that uses a genuine MFI chip that they harvest from genuine CCK cables. If you still don't want MFI certified cables then your other alternative is find a version of iOS that works for your cable, then never update your device.


 

 Thank you for responding.  It was not what I was seeking.  I am aware of alternatives and I am aware of warnings that apple iOS changes may cause us trouble.   I believe I have had a genuine MFI chip which worked without issue until the iOS upgrade.  
  
 I am interested in learning if other iPhone users had the problem and how they dealt with it.  Specifically from those who use iPhones with their mojo:  
  
 *did anyone simply buy a new Apple adapter and have success?
  
 *what did others do with their expensive larvicable?  send it back?  
  
 *did the IOS 10 update (that came out days after the upgrade) fix the bug?
  
 If I plug in my Apple cable 15 different times, including re-starts, I might get it to work once. If, for example, I am listening without problem, but I unplug it, plugging it back in usually loses the connection.  Why it would work so irregularly is a mystery.  My wife's iPhone has no such issue.  I had no issue until upgrade.  Frustrating!  
  
 I intend to go to a local store today and buy a new one and test it on the spot.  
  
  
  Thanks in advance  to iPhone users for responses...Like many, I have love/hate relationship with Apple.


----------



## Takeanidea

My moto g4 works beautifully and is bought outright and costs a third of the cost of a iPhone. I bought it yesterday and it has already upgraded itself . But I know many out there love their iPhone. I'm so used to Android I wouldn't change now. I wanted to change from my Samsung Note II which worked perfectly with the Mojo but had no battery life and have gone through 2 other cheap phones before I came to the realisation i had to get a decent brand to get decent sound from the Mojo. The G4 works without any interference with data switched on


----------



## Mython

@ luisdent:
  
 Thanks for the your review - I've added it to post #3.
  
  
  
  
 FYI, the volume steps are 1db increments:
  


rob watts said:


> .... Each step is always a 1 dB change.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  
  
  
 You mentioned a difference in the sound of a snare drum transient
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmgOeS275zw#t=783
  
  
 Although Mojo does have plenty of power to cleanly drive most transducers to full excursion, the primary reason Mojo sometimes sounds noticeably superior for leading edges of transients is because of Rob Watts' proprietary 'WTA' digital filter (Watts Transient Aligned), which reconstructs the transients and analogue timing cues encoded within digital recordings to a vastly greater accuracy than almost any DAC on the market, regardless of price. This isn't hyperbole - it is mathematically demonstrable.
  
 I encourage you to read some of Rob's very informative posts, embedded in *post #3*
  

  
  
 A peculiarity of Rob's DACs is that the accuracy of the timing detail they present seems to be associated with a 'learning' period, during which the human brain gradually becomes more adept at resolving the information it is being given. For some people, it is apparent very soon, whilst for others, it gradually creeps up on them, over a period of weeks - if you care to search this thread, you will find it mentioned again and again, by numerous different people. Once that stage has been reached, differences between Mojo and competing DACs may become more evident.
  
 This peculiarity is also mentioned in the above section of Rob's posts, and by John Franks, in this interview: https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=41m7s


----------



## god-bluff

What would the blind test ABX zealots on the Sound Science section think of the 'learning period' needed to appreciate the Mojo. They insist you can tell if something sounds right or better than something else in a few seconds burst of music!


----------



## Mython

Well, everyone is entitled to their own perspective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 However, it's been interesting to follow this thread, from Day 1, and simply _observe_ how repeatedly the phenomenon has been mentioned, by successive owners.


----------



## bixby

peti said:


> I'm wondering if anyone had to confront the same issue: I have WIN10 and installed the driver from the Chord website and both in JRiver and Foobar the only option I see is "ASIO CHORD 1.05"
> 
> And when I try to play back something it always says:
> 
> ...


 
 make sure you are downloading the mojo-windows zip file and use the application to install the drivers.  I think I had to try more than once, not sure.


----------



## discord76

god-bluff said:


> What would the blind test ABX zealots on the Sound Science section think of the 'learning period' needed to appreciate the Mojo. They insist you can tell if something sounds right or better than something else in a few seconds burst of music!


 
  
 They are more than likely wrong. But let's leave them to their fun...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> Well, everyone is entitled to their own perspective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Agreed!
  
 Has any other product in recent memory, provoked this much attention, praise, etc?    I'm new to head-fi, but even searching popular threads, this is overwhelming.   3rd post is like an encyclopedia of all things mojo.


----------



## headfry

god-bluff said:


> What would the blind test ABX zealots on the Sound Science section think of the 'learning period' needed to appreciate the Mojo. They insist you can tell if something sounds right or better than something else in a few seconds burst of music!





Wrong!- when I first auditioned Mojo I wasn't very impressed;
I could hear somewhat more refinement in the upper mids/highs...
but didn't feel it was enough to buy it.

9 months later or so, bought Mojo and have been amazed by
its quality since...it took me more than a song or two to adjust and fully appreciate.

I saw that Stereophile ranks Mojo as Class A - richly deserved!


----------



## theveterans

> saw that Stereophile ranks Mojo as Class A - richly deserved!


 
  
 Mojo made my Yamaha HS7 sing like a Class A bookshelf speakers as well. It doesn't sound like a studio speakers at all, rather it sounds like an audiophile tuned speakers: incredible tonality and realistic imaging.


----------



## audi0nick128

Just bought a pair of Nighthawks... Couldn't resist the price, so I bought em 'blind' without auditioning them first. 
Hope they will be a nice upgrade over my ATH W1000X. 
If not I will blame Rob  
But seriously has anyone heard both through Mojo and can give a little comparison? 

Cheers

BTW there are 3 pairs left for 411€ on ebay Germany, they are new and sealed shipping from the Netherlands included.
Seller seems legit... So I hope


----------



## Deftone




----------



## rwelles

peter hyatt said:


> Thank you for responding.  It was not what I was seeking.  I am aware of alternatives and I am aware of warnings that apple iOS changes may cause us trouble.   I believe I have had a genuine MFI chip which worked without issue until the iOS upgrade.
> 
> I am interested in learning if other iPhone users had the problem and how they dealt with it.  Specifically from those who use iPhones with their mojo:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've had no problems using a CCK since 10.0.1 was first released. My Lavricable didn't work until the 10.0.2 update, but now it works fine.
  
 You might try to do a force-restart on your iPhone by holding down both the Home button and the Power button until you see the Apple icon on the screen.


----------



## Deftone

mython said:


> Well, everyone is entitled to their own perspective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Most Definitely and the number of posts in this thread is crazy.


----------



## JWahl

Did some more listening, from my previous post.  This time direct from Mojo with HD-650 and TH-X00 Purpleheart.  And with and without the micro iUSB 3.0.
  
 The Mojo direct seems to have a really nice synergy with the TH-X00.  The higher sensitivity benefits from the lower noise floor of the Mojo direct.  At first I thought I would prefer the HD-650 out of the Valhalla 2, but after awhile I was starting to appreciate it directly out of the Mojo.  Less gray background, and less grain than out of the Valhalla 2.  And surprisingly, the drive of the HD-650 doesn't suffer like I thought it would.  I think the Torpedo III I just sold would be a different story, though.  I wish I had the chance to try it with the Mojo.  I shipped it the same day I ordered the Mojo.  The iUSB 3.0 does seem to improve the Mojo, but it's not a huge difference.  Just a little cleaner and smoother.
  
 I can only hope Chord decides to make a desktop "MoJo" with standard size USB input, no battery, and RCA outputs at least, in a more affordable Mojo style chassis. The could call it the "DoJo".   I know they already have the 2Qute, but I'm assuming it's sound is more similar to the Hugo.  And the price limits it to a possible used purchase for me in the future.  I've read criticisms of the Hugo as being a bit more bright and aggressive.  The Mojo's tonality is ideal for my tastes and I probably wouldn't like it too much brighter or exacting, but who knows.  
  
 The beauty about FPGA tech though, is that Chord could offer more than 1 firmware option for their DACs like the 2Qute and Hugo, for those customers who like the tonal balance of the Mojo but not the others.  I do also prefer the Mojo's aesthetic style.  It's less garish than the higher end stuff.  I know some people really hate the color changing LED buttons, but I think it's an interesting contrast and breaks up the simple, industrial design.
  
 But bravo to Chord and Rob Watts on the design.  As a future E.E. student starting in January (Going back to school at 30), I know that engineering is all about balancing design choices and compromises.  Achieving what has been done with so little space, and a more limited budget, is truly impressive and a mark of excellent design engineering.


----------



## headfry

Not having any issues with either the original Apple CCK or the newer USB 3 Apple CCK - 
now on 10.02 on my 6S+; works fine (as it does on my Touch running 9.3.5) -
hope it's working soon for you.

On synergy.... love my 325e's with Mojo - never fully appreciated how 
musical these are! The Mojo grabs hold of the cans and causes them 
to give their best rendition - consistently.

We live in great audiophile times; sound/musical quality of this calibre
used to require many thousands of dollars - now it can be had for relatively
bargain prices and in miniature form factor! 

Now listening to Christopher Rouse's Odna Zhizn - NY Phlharmonic -
what I call truly progressive Classical... phenomenal recording and enjoyment....
Mojo's precise soundstage, imaging and full textures... as well as fantastic coherence.... (!!!!!!)

...thanks again Chord!


----------



## Mediahound

audi0nick128 said:


> Just bought a pair of Nighthawks... Couldn't resist the price, so I bought em 'blind' without auditioning them first.
> Hope they will be a nice upgrade over my ATH W1000X.
> If not I will blame Rob
> But seriously has anyone heard both through Mojo and can give a little comparison?
> ...




Good choice, they're excellent headphones with the Mojo. Btw, I just added a Jitterbug to my Mojo setup and it really improved the sound.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Hum is different than static. For the hum, try unplugging the power supply from the DAC.
> 
> For the static, IEMs are sensitive and the SE846 is very sensitive. I've used both the SE535 and SE846 with the Mojo and am confident that what you are hearing is the noise floor. If it really bothers you, try an impedance adapter... Someone pointed me to the iFi iEMatch once, but I've never tried it.




Does this ifi iematch hurt/change/ thr audio quality mojo puts out? I'm very interested as I use iems with mojo, but I have some that hiss.


----------



## simonm

Also just tested my Lavricable on iPhone 7 and works perfectly as it was on my iPhone 5s through all versions of iOS 10 I tried (10.0.1 and 10.0.2).  It's a cool little cable that beats the Apple CCK for style at least anyway.
  
 Been listening to Mojo through my little MM-1 computer speakers and boy does it make them sound good (way better than its built-in DAC).  The MM-1s sound amazing for the size and price.  They've been out for quite some time now (I'm half expecting B&W to release an MM-2 soon) but they still compete very well in the market for similar products.  The amp section in the MM-1s is very good (uses bi-amping if I'm not mistaken) and the overall build quality is great for a made in China product.  Boy does the MM-1 reach low.  It's quite astonishing really!
  
 The best thing is they're small enough to fit in a large suitcase or carry-on if you go travelling.  Their shape means they're very efficient to pack and they're quite tough little things too.  I've had mine for going on 10 years and countless moves and never had the slightest hickup.  They sound as good now as the day I bought them so that's pretty good feedback as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## betula

audi0nick128 said:


> Just bought a pair of Nighthawks... Couldn't resist the price, so I bought em 'blind' without auditioning them first.
> Hope they will be a nice upgrade over my ATH W1000X.
> If not I will blame Rob
> 
> ...


 
 Give the Nighthawks a good 150 hrs burn in time, and also time for your brain to adjust to the very unique approach to sound, what the NH represents.
 If you do this, I am pretty sure you will like them.
 Nighthawk is very musical and natural with Mojo. I bought my second pair of NH recently on a bargain price, and love them a lot with Mojo.


----------



## tf10charged

thats right! now i am limiting my usage of Mojo for fear of killing the battery. only use it for pure music. movie and stuff i still run it from my centrance. 
  
  
  
 Quote:


jwahl said:


> I can only hope Chord decides to make a desktop "MoJo" with standard size USB input, no battery, and RCA outputs at least, in a more affordable Mojo style chassis. The could call it the "DoJo".   I know they already have the 2Qute, but I'm assuming it's sound is more similar to the Hugo.  And the price limits it to a possible used purchase for me in the future.  I've read criticisms of the Hugo as being a bit more bright and aggressive.  The Mojo's tonality is ideal for my tastes and I probably wouldn't like it too much brighter or exacting, but who knows.


 
  
  
 found the internal photo, i think we can expect chord to sell this as battery replacement pack, with new mojo balls too.


----------



## audi0nick128

mediahound said:


> Good choice, they're excellent headphones with the Mojo. Btw, I just added a Jitterbug to my Mojo setup and it really improved the sound.




Nice to hear this again my Nighthawks should wait for me, when I'll be back from vacation. Will report how I like them, but I'm confident they will suit me. 
How do you use your Jitterbug? On my Odroid I use it passive, meaning in a free USB slot and not directly in the signal path. Used in the signal path I felt that clarity improved but dynamics took a hit. 





betula said:


> Give the Nighthawks a good 150 hrs burn in time, and also time for your brain to adjust to the very unique approach to sound, what the NH represents.
> 
> If you do this, I am pretty sure you will like them.
> 
> Nighthawk is very musical and natural with Mojo. I bought my second pair of NH recently on a bargain price, and love them a lot with Mojo.




Thanks for the input. 
I thought about burning them in with a TelluriumQ system enhancement CD or something similar. 
Next stop FAW. I have a 1 meter Claire hybrid to connect Mojo to my Riva Turbo X and will probably buy a extender dongle for the NH. 

Cheers


----------



## Soundizer

Mojo and Nighthawks pairing. 

According to this Mojo Review article the Nighthawks come out top as best pairing even more so than HD800. 

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/02/chord-electronics-mojo-lost-found/

The above article is also on Post 3 in this thread. 

I recommend buying the Audioquest Jiiterbug along with the Nighthawks.


----------



## Soundizer




----------



## audi0nick128

soundizer said:


> Mojo and Nighthawks pairing.
> 
> According to this Mojo Review article the Nighthawks come out top as best pairing even more so than HD800.
> 
> ...




Yeah I knew that article, funny to read it again, though  
I was just hoping someone could share a comparison to my current phones the ATH W1000X. But I guess I 'll find out soon enough 
Love the phone by the way.
Cheers


----------



## Light - Man

deftone said:


>


 
 I was a bit more like this.....and then more like this when I ran out of steam!


----------



## miketlse

audi0nick128 said:


> Nice to hear this again my Nighthawks should wait for me, when I'll be back from vacation. Will report how I like them, but I'm confident they will suit me.
> How do you use your Jitterbug? On my Odroid I use it passive, meaning in a free USB slot and not directly in the signal path. Used in the signal path I felt that clarity improved but dynamics took a hit.
> Thanks for the input.
> I thought about burning them in with a TelluriumQ system enhancement CD or something similar.
> ...


 
  
 It does not surprise me that found that with Jitterbug, you get a different result, depending on which USB socket path you inserted the device.
 Rob Watts says that the main benefit of Jitterbug, is to clean up the 5V Vbus power line.
 Mojo has the two USB input sockets:

With the music input socket, the mojo detects the Vbus and when 5V is detected, uses this as the trigger to select USB as the input source, and switch off the optical and coaxial input circuitry. The Vbus is kept isolated from the music signal, so there should be no impact on the music output. You should not notice any change when using Jitterbug in this music signal USB feed.
If you are also simultaneously connecting the power-in USB socket, then any 'noise' on the 5V bus for that socket, will be reaching the Mojo internals. It is quite probable that the Jitterbug can clean this 5V bus, and remove the power supply noise reaching the Mojo - so I would expect that you would notice an improvement in the music output.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

simonm said:


> Also just tested my Lavricable on iPhone 7 and works perfectly as it was on my iPhone 5s through all versions of iOS 10 I tried (10.0.1 and 10.0.2).  It's a cool little cable that beats the Apple CCK for style at least anyway.
> 
> Been listening to Mojo through my little MM-1 computer speakers and boy does it make them sound good (way better than its built-in DAC).  The MM-1s sound amazing for the size and price.  They've been out for quite some time now (I'm half expecting B&W to release an MM-2 soon) but they still compete very well in the market for similar products.  The amp section in the MM-1s is very good (uses bi-amping if I'm not mistaken) and the overall build quality is great for a made in China product.  Boy does the MM-1 reach low.  It's quite astonishing really!
> 
> The best thing is they're small enough to fit in a large suitcase or carry-on if you go travelling.  Their shape means they're very efficient to pack and they're quite tough little things too.  I've had mine for going on 10 years and countless moves and never had the slightest hickup.  They sound as good now as the day I bought them so that's pretty good feedback as far as I'm concerned.


 

 Thanks, this is what I am seeking.  My CCK stopped working, along with larvicable with the iOS upgrade, yet the CCK worked with my wife's iPhone.   ?!?
  
 Yesterday I purchased a new CCK and it is working with my iPhone.  This is just in time as I am back in the air tomorrow and have built a nice Mojo play list, "off line content" for the trip (Tidal).  This is everything from Beatles Hollywood Bowl to Jeannette MacDonald.  I also have 2016 Springsteen download in 24 bit 48.000 ALAC from Sept 14th concert.   Mojo's magic with the Beyerdynamic T8 ie makes the time go by so pleasurably!


----------



## Mediahound

audi0nick128 said:


> How do you use your Jitterbug




I use it inline between the player and the Mojo.


----------



## betula

I wonder if buying jitterbug makes sense even with high quality usb cables?


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone have experience with the Ifi iematch?


----------



## Mediahound

betula said:


> I wonder if buying jitterbug makes sense even with high quality usb cables?


 
 I think it is. It helps prime/optimize the digital output of whatever player or smartphone you use.


----------



## jmills8

Mojo + Phone, downloaded a new music app. I clicked the Mojos volume many times so it wont blow my ear drums then pow. The music started to blast so loud. I ripped my iem out of my ears and thinking the Mojo blue my iem drivers. I swear I clicked the volume down many many clicks.


----------



## audi0nick128

miketlse said:


> It does not surprise me that found that with Jitterbug, you get a different result, depending on which USB socket path you inserted the device.
> Rob Watts says that the main benefit of Jitterbug, is to clean up the 5V Vbus power line.
> Mojo has the two USB input sockets:
> 
> ...







mediahound said:


> I use it inline between the player and the Mojo.




I plan to do some more A/B testing. Even though it's rather unconvenient to add/remove the jitterbug from/to the signal path. 
For my setup the jitterbug in a free socket works best. It may well be placebo, but hey whatever sounds best to you is the way to go  

Cheers


----------



## Mediahound

audi0nick128 said:


> I plan to do some more A/B testing. Even though it's rather unconvenient to add/remove the jitterbug from/to the signal path.
> For my setup the jitterbug in a free socket works best. It may well be placebo, but hey whatever sounds best to you is the way to go
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Definitely not placebo. Rob Watts even says it can improve things as does this guy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRIt0BYAjTo
  
 I also notice slight improvement (slighter than the Jitterbug though) when I put my iphone into airplane mode versus playing music with all the wireless stuff on.


----------



## audi0nick128

jmills8 said:


> Mojo + Phone, downloaded a new music app. I clicked the Mojos volume many times so it wont blow my ear drums then pow. The music started to blast so loud. I ripped my iem out of my ears and thinking the Mojo blue my iem drivers. I swear I clicked the volume down many many clicks.




Did you use line level before? 
I remember another user, some weeks ago had the opposite problem that Mojo wouldn't play loud with his/her IEMs. 
Rob explained that there are three color cycles, so maybe you had the `right color' but it was in a higher cycle. Does this make sense? 
Anyway hope your ears are OK, at least. 
I once forgot to adjust volume from 1.9 v when switching to phones, but thanks God I played a classic rock album with high dynamic range, so it wasn't that bad. 

Cheers


----------



## jmills8

audi0nick128 said:


> Did you use line level before?
> I remember another user, some weeks ago had the opposite problem that Mojo wouldn't play loud with his/her IEMs.
> Rob explained that there are three color cycles, so maybe you had the `right color' but it was in a higher cycle. Does this make sense?
> Anyway hope your ears are OK, at least.
> ...


 It was so loud, maybe I clicked down so many times that it ended up at full blast. Issue for me I am very bad with colors. I have been told I am color blind.


----------



## audi0nick128

mediahound said:


> Definitely not placebo. Rob Watts even says it can improve things as does this guy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRIt0BYAjTo
> 
> I also notice slight improvement (slighter than the Jitterbug though) when I put my iphone into airplane mode versus playing music with all the wireless stuff on.




With placebo I meant my own preference towards jitterbug in a free socket instead of in the signal path. 
Since I experimented with a Li Io PowerBank to power my Odroid back then this might have had the bigger effect. 
I read that the lack of dynamics can be a result of the Li Io high internal resistance. So many things to consider


----------



## audi0nick128

jmills8 said:


> It was so loud, maybe I clicked down so many times that it ended up at full blast. Issue for me I am very bad with colors. I have been told I am color blind.




Sorry to hear that. 
Don't know how your problems with colors express themselves, but a friend of mine uses a yellowish sunglass to combat his inability to tell apart green and red. 

Cheers


----------



## jmills8

audi0nick128 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Don't know how your problems with colors express themselves, but a friend of mine uses a yellowish sunglass to combat his inability to tell apart green and red.
> 
> Cheers


 Thxs, glasses Ill look into that. To me Blue and Purple are the same, Brown and Green the same. Im sure I kbow what White, Black and solid Red are .


----------



## Forty6

jmills8 said:


> Thxs, glasses Ill look into that. To me Blue and Purple are the same, Brown and Green the same. Im sure I kbow what White, Black and solid Red are .




You're a hazard to yourself man . Do Consider Hired a full time pinoy maid , personal assistant in your daily life


----------



## audi0nick128

jmills8 said:


> Thxs, glasses Ill look into that. To me Blue and Purple are the same, Brown and Green the same. Im sure I kbow what White, Black and solid Red are .




Did a quick search and there are dedicated glasses for colorblindness, which are supposed to help in general, not just for red/green. 
They are called enchroma. 

Cheers


----------



## jmills8

audi0nick128 said:


> Did a quick search and there are dedicated glasses for colorblindness, which are supposed to help in general, not just for red/green.
> They are called enchroma.
> 
> Cheers


 wow, Im 50 years old and never heard or read about glasses that can help. Ill look at some shops to try a pair. Thanks bro.


----------



## NaiveSound

Would I plug the Ifi iematch in the headphone out of mojo?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Would I plug the Ifi iematch in the headphone out of mojo?




Where else would you connect it? 

I guess technically if you were using an extension cable or something you could put it at the end of that. It goes in line with the headphones.


----------



## NaiveSound

What would be the best bitperfect app for streaming Tidal hifi and Apple music on Android phones?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> What would be the best bitperfect app for streaming Tidal hifi and Apple music on Android phones?




UAPP for Tidal.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> UAPP for Tidal.




Thank you sir, what about Apple music?


----------



## Deftone

as far as im aware its a no go for apple music


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> as far as im aware its a no go for apple music




I dont even know how to get Tidal to play through it to feed mojo bitperfect


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I dont even know how to get Tidal to play through it to feed mojo bitperfect




UAPP has a setting for bit perfect.


----------



## TsKen

Would using a different amp be any benefit to the chord mojo?


----------



## Sound Eq

tsken said:


> Would using a different amp be any benefit to the chord mojo?


 
 many use an amp with mojo for hard to drive headphones


----------



## music4mhell

sound eq said:


> tsken said:
> 
> 
> > Would using a different amp be any benefit to the chord mojo?
> ...


 
 Could you please share which headphone you are referring to, which are hard to drive with mojo ?


----------



## PJDubyaM

So I've set myself the challenge of reading this thread before deciding whether to get a Mojo or not. There's a little bit of my subconscious that's currently busy convincing everything else that I _need_ one, and getting one in the same month as ordering a DJI Mavic (drone) isn't exactly compatible with marital bliss.
  
 I'm currently about forty pages in.
  
 Did a search to see if anyone's asked a similar question, and it seems not. My current setup is all Bluesound-based (it's basically 'posh Sonos', made by the people behind NAD). My 'sitting at my desk, working' headphones are Audioquest Nighthawks, which I like very much (and which I gather pair very well with Mojo). I'm using the headphone amp that's built into the Bluesound Node 2. Detailed info about the headphone circuitry is hard to come by; when I asked their support what sort of level its performance was at, the answer I got back was:
  


> Our Gen 2 Players feature a dedicated headphone output driver.  The driver is rated 0.0055% THD @1kHz, 35mW.  It is designed for use with most headphones, with a minimum impedance of 14 ohms.
> For some ideas on how our Headphone Output compares to other media players, we would recommend that you contact your local Bluesound Authorized Dealer for recommendations and comparisons.


 
  
 Does anyone have any idea how much of a step up in performance I am likely to experience moving from a Node to a Mojo? Will likely be using coaxial out from the Node.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## x RELIC x

pjdubyam said:


> So I've set myself the challenge of reading this thread before deciding whether to get a Mojo or not. There's a little bit of my subconscious that's currently busy convincing everything else that I _need_ one, and getting one in the same month as ordering a DJI Mavic (drone) isn't exactly compatible with marital bliss.
> 
> I'm currently about forty pages in.
> 
> ...




Measured performance wise, a large step up. Technically the Mojo is far superior. Personal preference wise, only you can tell. 

Really, the best place to start is the third post of this thread and read through the posts by Rob Watts and you'll get an idea of how advanced the Mojo is and how unique it is with it's design approach. For starters, the Mojo basically outputs music from the DACs line-out and doesn't really have a separate amp section as such to add distortions to the sound. It's tuned smooth yet is very detailed as well. Some take time to appreciate the technicalities and natural timbre and excellent timing, others notice these things right away. 

Just know that compared to the gear you've listed (and many others) the Mojo is a much better performer, and will able to drive a wider range of headphones than the Bluesound Node 2 (basing this only on the specs you gave).


----------



## cloudkicker

Your setup sounds good on its own. The DAC in the Bluesound is good and I believe the same one used in NADs own DACs.


----------



## TsKen

sound eq said:


> many use an amp with mojo for hard to drive headphones




Hmm i guess my question is...

How good is the amp on the chord mojo?

Im currently using my ether C and it drives it just fine.

If i used the schiit magni with the chord mojo, would that be a upgrade or a downgrade? 

Where does the chord mojo rank in amping? What amp does better than the chord mojo as a separate amp?


----------



## jarnopp

music4mhell said:


> Could you please share which headphone you are referring to, which are hard to drive with mojo ?




HE-6, for one. I use Mojo into a Liquid Carbon. Many HE-6 fans would say you need even more/better amp than that, but I find the chain to be great sound.


----------



## cj3209

tsken said:


> Hmm i guess my question is...
> 
> How good is the amp on the chord mojo?
> 
> ...


 

 I prefer my ALO CDM over the MoJo, especially when using my larger 'can.  With my CIEMs, it's a crapshoot:  both sound wonderful in their own ways; sort of like BMW vs. Audi.


----------



## jmills8

cj3209 said:


> I prefer my ALO CDM over the MoJo, especially when using my larger 'can.  With my CIEMs, it's a crapshoot:  both sound wonderful in their own ways; sort of like BMW vs. Audi.


 Are you talking about home use or home and portable use?


----------



## cj3209

jmills8 said:


> Are you talking about home use or home and portable use?


 

 Home/Office use.  The CDM isn't really portable (transportable).  
  
 Off topic but I think the new ALO Continental V5 would pair nicely with the MoJo; much more portable than the CDM.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

tsken said:


> Hmm i guess my question is...
> 
> How good is the amp on the chord mojo?
> 
> ...




Those are some incredibly subjective questions... What specific parameters are you concerned about?

Power has already been answered... Mojo is more than capable of driving high impedance headphones. 

Noise measurements are pretty well defined as well. The noise floor for Mojo sits around -110dBV. 

THD+N measurements are also available 0.00017% @3Vrms

IMD, crosstalk, etc. are similarly defined by independent measurements. There is even impulse response data you can use to look at attack and decay. 

You can compare this to your prospective amps of choice to make an informed decision. 

It seems like in most cases the headphone design is the source of greatest error. Mojo seems to be pretty transparent.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

cj3209 said:


> Off topic but I think the new ALO Continental V5 would pair nicely with the MoJo; much more portable than the CDM.




This is what I'm currently using.


----------



## PJDubyaM

What's the likelihood of there being anything happen on the anniversary of the Mojo's release? I might just be in 'mobile phone annual upgrade' mode, but is there a chance they'll announce something new, or a tweaked version, or anything? How do Chord roll in terms of new products / updates / etc?
  
 I'm up to page 70 now. I should have ploughed my way through the whole thread by November.


----------



## maxh22

pjdubyam said:


> What's the likelihood of there being anything happen on the anniversary of the Mojo's release? I might just be in 'mobile phone annual upgrade' mode, but is there a chance they'll announce something new, or a tweaked version, or anything? How do Chord roll in terms of new products / updates / etc?
> 
> I'm up to page 70 now. I should have ploughed my way through the whole thread by November.


 
 Chord is currently working on a Bluetooth module and an SD card reader module. None of which will be available anytime soon based on my current knowledge. If you're asking about a Mojo 2 or Mojo successor, well that's way too far away. I would imagine that would happen in another five years or so.
  
 Btw, are you planning on reading this entire thread?


----------



## EagleWings

I don't think there will be an updated Mojo anytime soon.


----------



## tomwoo

pjdubyam said:


> What's the likelihood of there being anything happen on the anniversary of the Mojo's release? I might just be in 'mobile phone annual upgrade' mode, but is there a chance they'll announce something new, or a tweaked version, or anything? How do Chord roll in terms of new products / updates / etc?
> 
> I'm up to page 70 now. I should have ploughed my way through the whole thread by November.


 

 I asked the same question earlier in this thread. Now I think there might not even be a Mojo2 (Why fixing it if it ain't broken?) 
  
 I tried to read the whole thread as well but opted to read first 100 and last 100 pages instead. There are WAY TOO MANY pages...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You can always use the search function if you have a specific question, it's the most effective way IMHO.


----------



## PJDubyaM

Reading the whole thread is more a delaying tactic so I don't have to explain a headphone amp and a drone in the same month...

That said, I'll probably cave and order one tomorrow. Hnngh.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

tomwoo said:


> I asked the same question earlier in this thread. Now I think there might not even be a Mojo2 (Why fixing it if it ain't broken?)


 
  
 I'd love to see what a Mojo with a Zynq could do... get Linux booted up on the processor and now you have a very good starting platform for a DAP.
  
 It'd take quite a bit of work... the design flow is a bit different than the normal RTL flow and there's some frustrating roadblocks to get through getting the thing to boot. It's still a relatively new part, so there's quite a few bugs.


----------



## audi0nick128

pjdubyam said:


> Reading the whole thread is more a delaying tactic so I don't have to explain a headphone amp and a drone in the same month...
> 
> That said, I'll probably cave and order one tomorrow. Hnngh.




Yeah I would say it's better for you if you cave... 
Reading the whole thread may delay your purchase but in the end you will probably end up schizophrenic in the madhouse shouting 'digital cables make a difference' and 'bits are bits'


----------



## audi0nick128

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'd love to see what a Mojo with a Zynq could do... get Linux booted up on the processor and now you have a very good starting platform for a DAP.
> 
> It'd take quite a bit of work... the design flow is a bit different than the normal RTL flow and there's some frustrating roadblocks to get through getting the thing to boot. It's still a relatively new part, so there's quite a few bugs.




A simpler way to get a Linux based 'DAP' would be to take an Odroid C0 with an audiophile OS like Volumio or Rune and adding a battery and a small touchscreen. 
I myself never managed to get a touchscreen working so I stuck with my C1+ and use my phone as controle. 
SQ is way better than with my phone. 

Cheers


----------



## Angular Mo

*Brief Review of Cable Pack received today*

The case extension and cables appear to be high quality. As others have noted, I am disappointed the extension is not flush with the basic CCK.

Unexpectedly, I anticipate preferring to protect my MoJo with Chord's leather case and to forgo the cable neatness and the device's improved attachability to my iPhone. I have a Neoring female attachment on the back of my iPhone's Otter case.

The case extension certainly improves the desktop stability of the MoJo; it is much less likely to become pushed around on a desktop.

So, for me, the pack improves the desktop use as I wait for the Bluetooth module, YMMV.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

audi0nick128 said:


> A simpler way to get a Linux based 'DAP' would be to take an Odroid C0 with an audiophile OS like Volumio or Rune and adding a battery and a small touchscreen.
> I myself never managed to get a touchscreen working so I stuck with my C1+ and use my phone as conrole.
> SQ is way better than with my phone.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 I'm sure there are simpler ways... I've never really experimented with it. The only reason I mentioned the Zynq is because the processor is resident on the same die as the FPGA fabric and Xilinx has prebuilt images to get Linux running on the Zynq. The Mojo is of course a platform based around an FPGA architecture... so a Zynq seems like a natural solution for a DAP platform for Chord.
  
 UI would be a pain though... I forget that most people aren't engineers sometimes.


----------



## audi0nick128

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm sure there are simpler ways... I've never really experimented with it. The only reason I mentioned the Zynq is because the processor is resident on the same die as the FPGA fabric and Xilinx has prebuilt images to get Linux running on the Zynq. The Mojo is of course a platform based around an FPGA architecture... so a Zynq seems like a natural solution for a DAP platform for Chord.
> 
> UI would be a pain though... I forget that most people aren't engineers sometimes.




Who knows maybe Chord are working on it as we speak. 
The only secured fact about the upcoming module is that it will be a 10 layer board. 

Cheers


----------



## NaiveSound

Idk how to get Tidal to run through UAPP app to feed mojo bitperfect for the life of me...


----------



## ymc226

Getting a notice on my iPhone to update to IOS 10 but am concerned about the functioning of my Lavricable which takes several tries before it works anyway.
  
 Anyone update to IOS 10 and have the Lavricable work?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Idk how to get Tidal to run through UAPP app to feed mojo bitperfect for the life of me...




3 dots, top right corner -> Settings -> Bit perfect

You'll have to scroll down a little bit to find it. It's above the "force english" option and below the "upsample to highest rate" setting.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> 3 dots, top right corner -> Settings -> Bit perfect
> 
> You'll have to scroll down a little bit to find it. It's above the "force english" option and below the "upsample to highest rate" setting.




I've done that, but I can't get Tidal to play... If I activate UAPP and then I go to Tidal app and press play, I don't hear anything


----------



## audi0nick128

naivesound said:


> I've done that, but I can't get Tidal to play... If I activate UAPP and then I go to Tidal app and press play, I don't hear anything




You need to open Tidal from UAAP itself. 
In the register where you're local folders are there is also a folder for tidal


----------



## rwelles

ymc226 said:


> Getting a notice on my iPhone to update to IOS 10 but am concerned about the functioning of my Lavricable which takes several tries before it works anyway.
> 
> Anyone update to IOS 10 and have the Lavricable work?


 

 I had trouble with the original release (10.0.1). Once I updated to the (now) current 10.02, my Lavricable starting working again.


----------



## maxh22

naivesound said:


> I've done that, but I can't get Tidal to play... If I activate UAPP and then I go to Tidal app and press play, I don't hear anything




That's because UAPP is taking control over Mojo. UAPP HAS TIDAL integrated into it. All you have to do is login with your account credentials .


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> That's because UAPP is taking control over Mojo. UAPP HAS TIDAL integrated into it. All you have to do is login with your account credentials .




Correction. UAPP is taking control over the player, not Mojo. The Mojo just receives the bitstream. Apologies, I know, being a stickler. :redface:


----------



## NaiveSound

maxh22 said:


> That's because UAPP is taking control over Mojo. UAPP HAS TIDAL integrated into it. All you have to do is login with your account credentials .





But I don't see anywhere in UAPP app, anything saying anything about Tidal


----------



## cyclops214

My connection kit just arrived and everything is in the box ordered from audio sanctuary.


----------



## maxh22

naivesound said:


> But I don't see anywhere in UAPP app, anything saying anything about Tidal




It's in the settings menu.


----------



## maxh22

The circle with the human inside it, to the left of the settings icon is when you enter your credentials .


----------



## NaiveSound

maxh22 said:


> It's in the settings menu.




I don't have that 


This is what I have





And I have this when I click the 3 buttons on top right


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I don't have that
> 
> 
> This is what I have
> ...




You're confusing the instructions for accessing Tidal with the instructions for enabling bit perfect playback. 

To get to Tidal, press the orange icon on the bottom right. Then you will see the dropdown menu and "person in circle" icon people are talking about.


----------



## NaiveSound

Omg. Thank you for your help guys, this sounds sooooo much better than the upsampling crap,, I appreciate you, wow... Time to put some hours in


----------



## Deftone

I forget how heavy compressed some of my albums are because theyve become so enjoyable listenin through mojo.


----------



## music4mhell

naivesound said:


> Omg. Thank you for your help guys, this sounds sooooo much better than the upsampling crap,, I appreciate you, wow... Time to put some hours in


 
 I uninstalled all other app, Spotify, Hiby, Onkyo. Now i only use UAPP.
 Yes, it has some synergy with Mojo.


----------



## Solarium

I'm using 1 headphone out to my main amp, and another directly to my TH-900. Does having the headphone out on the main amp (with it off) take away the power directed to my TH-900?


----------



## music4mhell

solarium said:


> I'm using 1 headphone out to my main amp, and another directly to my TH-900. Does having the headphone out on the main amp (with it off) take away the power directed to my TH-900?


 
 No not at all, both headphone out are different and independent. So, irrespective of the connection, the power output on both headphone out will be same always


----------



## Solarium

music4mhell said:


> No not at all, both headphone out are different and independent. So, irrespective of the connection, the power output on both headphone out will be same always


 
 Perfect! Thanks for the help 
  
 On a side note, what's the general consensus on pairing the Mojo with the TH-900? I know the TH-900 is a relatively sensitive HP, and some say the Mojo pairs well with it. I have the Mainline as my main amp, should I be using the Mojo or the Mainline to listen to strictly EDM's?


----------



## EagleWings

solarium said:


> I'm using 1 headphone out to my main amp, and another directly to my TH-900. Does having the headphone out on the main amp (with it off) take away the power directed to my TH-900?




People prefer using the Line out mode when connecting Mojo to amps. In such a circumstance do not attempt to connect a headphone on the other port. 

Read 3rd post to see how to activate line out mode on Mojo.


----------



## Solarium

eaglewings said:


> People prefer using the Line out mode when connecting Mojo to amps. In such a circumstance do not attempt to connect a headphone on the other port.
> 
> Read 3rd post to see how to activate line out mode on Mojo.


 
 I do use the line out mode with my amp, and don't have my TH-900 plugged in while doing so. I'm not that much of a n00b


----------



## x RELIC x

solarium said:


> I'm using 1 headphone out to my main amp, and another directly to my TH-900. Does having the headphone out on the main amp (with it off) take away the power directed to my TH-900?





music4mhell said:


> No not at all, both headphone out are different and independent. So, irrespective of the connection, the power output on both headphone out will be same always




Incorrect. The two outputs are not different and independent, if you mean it has two amplification stages.

From Rob (sourced from the third post of this thread) *bold emphasis added by me*:



> > Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* View Post
> >
> >
> > 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
> ...


----------



## music4mhell

> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > No not at all, both headphone out are different and independent. So, irrespective of the connection, the power output on both headphone out will be same always
> ...


 
 You misunderstood me, i was saying that both headphone out doesn't share same amplification power. Both are independent while giving output, but both have same amplification stages.


----------



## Zojokkeli

solarium said:


> Perfect! Thanks for the help
> 
> On a side note, what's the general consensus on pairing the Mojo with the TH-900? I know the TH-900 is a relatively sensitive HP, and some say the Mojo pairs well with it. I have the Mainline as my main amp, should I be using the Mojo or the Mainline to listen to strictly EDM's?


 
  
 I've been using Mojo with my TH900s for about a week now, and I'm happy with the results. It smoothes out the occasional harshness of the treble, and while Mojo has a bit laid back sound signature, it still sounds exciting with TH900s. IMO Mojo trumps the non-multibit Bifrost + Asgard 2 combination. Mojo doesn't have that animalistic energy and drive of my Bakoon amp, but price and size-wise they are two very different beasts.


----------



## music4mhell

A small query about very high sensitive IEMs. I was always very curious about high sensitive IEMs.
 Recently i got one dual driver earbud, i assume it's very sensitive, but i want to confirm.
  
 First i made the volume level to ZERO, i.e. both volume balls has no color, but when i press only one volume + click, i am able to hear the song.
  
 Can i say, that i got one high sensitive earbud ?


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> You misunderstood me, i was saying that both headphone out doesn't share same amplification power. Both are independent while giving output, but both have same amplification stages.




I'm not sure I follow you. The Mojo has one OP stage and is radically simpler than conventional headphone drive in other devices. How does it not share the same amplification power with both outputs? 




music4mhell said:


> A small query about very high sensitive IEMs. I was always very curious about high sensitive IEMs.
> Recently i got one dual driver earbud, i assume it's very sensitive, but i want to confirm.
> 
> First i made the volume level to ZERO, i.e. both volume balls has no color, but when i press only one volume + click, i am able to hear the song.
> ...




Yes, but how sensitive is the question. I can hear the Angie with 17 Ohm impedance and 117 dB sensitivity with one click as well, but it's quiet.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> A small query about very high sensitive IEMs. I was always very curious about high sensitive IEMs.
> Recently i got one dual driver earbud, i assume it's very sensitive, but i want to confirm.
> 
> First i made the volume level to ZERO, i.e. both volume balls has no color, but when i press only one volume + click, i am able to hear the song.
> ...




Sensitivity is a characteristic of the IEM not of the amplifier... Your IEMs will have an associated measurement that will indicate sensitivity. Cleverly, this measurement is named... sensitivity.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> I'm not sure I follow you. The Mojo has one OP stage and is radically simpler than conventional headphone drive in other devices. How does it not share the same amplification power with both outputs?
> Yes, but how sensitive is the question. I can hear the Angie with 17 Ohm impedance and 117 dB sensitivity with one click as well, but it's quiet.




That's an incorrect unit for sensitivity. Do you mean dB SPL/mW?


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> That's an incorrect unit for sensitivity. Do you mean dB SPL/mW?




So I didn't write input sensitivity = 117dB @ 1mW as spec'd on the JH website. Mea culpa.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> Sensitivity is a characteristic of the IEM not of the amplifier... Your IEMs will have an associated measurement that will indicate sensitivity. Cleverly, this measurement is named... sensitivity.


 
  
  
  
 Do some Head-Fiers also have an associated measurement that will indicate sensitivity?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> So I didn't write input sensitivity = 117dB @ 1mW. Mea culpa.




Units are important. Like the whole V vs Vrms discussion about line level outputs earlier. dB is a meaningless unit without reference. So even 117dB/mW is nonsensical. 117 dB SPL/mW is an appropriate unit. You need all of the information for the post to make sense... Otherwise the other person is left guessing as to what you mean. Again just like the V vs Vrms thing... I had ZERO clue if people were talking about peak, peak to peak, or RMS voltage.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> Units are important. Like the whole V vs Vrms discussion about line level outputs earlier. dB is a meaningless unit without reference. So even 117dB/mW is nonsensical. 117 dB SPL/mW is an appropriate unit. You need all of the information for the post to make sense... Otherwise the other person is left guessing as to what you mean. Again just like the V vs Vrms thing... I had ZERO clue if people were talking about peak, peak to peak, or RMS voltage.




I simply looked it up on the JH website and it's what they list in their documentation. If it doesn't make sense to you then take it up with Jerry Harvey. :wink_face:

Typically, as I understand it, the sensitivity is listed as dB/mW and most manufacturers don't even list /mW as it is presumed. I believe most consumers don't even think of the accurate way of listing the dB *SPL*/mW. It's usually a given that it represents SPL. What else could it represent...


----------



## PJDubyaM

audi0nick128 said:


> Yeah I would say it's better for you if you cave...
> Reading the whole thread may delay your purchase but in the end you will probably end up schizophrenic in the madhouse shouting 'digital cables make a difference' and 'bits are bits'


 

 Yep, caved. Should be with me tomorrow.
  
 Crossfade Wireless and Hifiman HE-350s (BNIB) being popped up onto Ebay to make way for the new toy.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> I simply looked it up on the JH website and it's what they list in their documentation. If it doesn't make sense to you then take it up with Jerry Harvey. :wink_face:
> 
> Typically, as I understand it, the sensitivity is listed as dB/mW and most manufacturers don't even list /mW as it is presumed. I believe most consumers don't even think of the accurate way of listing the dB *SPL*/mW. It's usually a given that it represents SPL. What else could it represent...




Is that the same thing you said when you referred to Mojo preset as 3V? Units matter. Especially when you're answering someone's question. If they knew the answer, they wouldn't ask in the first place.


----------



## Light - Man

pjdubyam said:


> Yep, caved. Should be with me tomorrow.
> 
> Crossfade Wireless and Hifiman HE-350s (BNIB) being popped up onto Ebay to make way for the new toy.


 
 It seems that some people are more sensitive to temptation than others - even after only reading 200 pages of this thread!


----------



## audi0nick128

pjdubyam said:


> Yep, caved. Should be with me tomorrow.
> 
> Crossfade Wireless and Hifiman HE-350s (BNIB) being popped up onto Ebay to make way for the new toy.



Good choice, I am sure you won't regret it


----------



## PJDubyaM

Didn't even get that far! Think I caved at about page 110...


----------



## maxh22

pjdubyam said:


> Didn't even get that far! Think I caved at about page 110...




What headphones or IEMs are you going to plug into your new toy?


----------



## PJDubyaM

Synology NAS and Bluesound Node 2 upstream, Audioquest NightHawks downstream. I hear there's a good synergy between the Mojo and the NHs. Looking forward to getting it all hooked up!


----------



## LaMosca

mython said:


> Personally, I am bemused at how some people find it such an agonising struggle to just let their electronic products charge fully for the first time, before using them.
> 
> Doesn't even matter whether one 'believes' in the need to fully charge before using for the first time. Just be pragmatic, cover your bases, and let the darn thing charge for a few hours until it's full - _how hard can it be? _
> 
> ...


 

 I was "lucky" in that my Mojo arrived at the end of the day and I only had time to plug it in and start it charging before having to turn my attention to my son getting up from his afternoon nap. It was happily charged and waiting for me the next morning.


----------



## LaMosca

And ... I've made it. The journey of reading this whole thread is now complete (until the next post). I think I started mid August. I skimmed over a fair amount as well (same questions over and over, cables cables cables, can/cannot power <X> headphones to "full authority", Apple/Android sux!), especially where it wasn't relevant to my situation.
  
 /Sigh ... do I get a cookie or something? Well, I'll just get myself one ...
  
 Now I'll need to start a thread about finding new headphones (and yes, I recall the saying well, "Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet", LOL).
  
 Cheers all, and now I think it's time for my appointment for the fitting of my white coat with arms that wrap around so I can hug myself.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> Is that the same thing you said when you referred to Mojo preset as 3V? Units matter. Especially when you're answering someone's question. *If they knew the answer, they wouldn't ask in the first place*.




You were given pointers where to find answers yourself, which you seemed very reluctant to do.

By the way, Chord states the Mojo line out preset is 3V in the manual, Rob Watts says V not V root mean square. Go and educate the rest of the industry if you can't grasp the implication for a line output. Please take the passive aggressive semantics argument elsewhere. Good luck in the rest of this thread. I see no need to respond to you further.


----------



## Mython

lamosca said:


> And ... I've made it. The journey of reading this whole thread is now complete (until the next post). I think I started mid August. I skimmed over a fair amount as well (same questions over and over, cables cables cables, can/cannot power <X> headphones to "full authority", Apple/Android sux!), especially where it wasn't relevant to my situation.
> 
> /Sigh ... do I get a cookie or something? Well, I'll just get myself one ...
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thankyou for making the effort - I wouldn't expect anyone to read almost 1600 pages, but some seemingly can't be bothered to read more than *one* (the last one in the thread, that they happen to land on, at the time they visit).


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone use any cheap Android phone for the purpose of a transport to mojo solely? One that works with USB OTG? 

Getting rid of the horror ibasso dx80 and hopefully I can find a cheap android phone closer to the size of thr mojo


----------



## gikigill

I'm using a HTC M9 as a transport for the Mojo.My daily driver is the HTC 10.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> You were given pointers where to find answers yourself, which you seemed very reluctant to do.
> 
> By the way, Chord states the Mojo line out preset is 3V in the manual, Rob Watts says V not V root mean square. Go and educate the rest of the industry if you can't grasp the implication for a line output. Please take the passive aggressive semantics argument elsewhere. Good luck in the rest of this thread. I see no need to respond to you further.




The post I saw from him stated 3Vrms, and I explained why I was reluctant to do so (the information in the thread was factually incorrect). But that's not the point. We're talking about your dB-with-no-reference answer to a sensitivity question.

It's not passive aggressive... I'm being very direct, and purposefully so. This type of flippant attitude about important details just makes things more confusing and creates a barrier to communication. The fact that people around here seem to not care about the technical details as much as how vegetal the sound is, or whatever the word du jour is, doesn't make it any less misleading.

But thanks for your well wishes.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Anyone use any cheap Android phone for the purpose of a transport to mojo solely? One that works with USB OTG?
> 
> Getting rid of the horror ibasso dx80 and hopefully I can find a cheap android phone closer to the size of thr mojo


 
  
 My phone is an Xperia Z5c and it serves this purpose... I don't use any separate DAPs. Spending that kind of money on a transport is a bit of a waste, and it's one less thing to carry around. Since it's just a transport, there is no difference in sound quality.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

> .


----------



## sabloke

Got the expansion kit yesterday.Good news is that with it the Mojo is exactly as ling as the DP-X1. Bad news I can't use both the extension box and the gorgeous Mojo Dignis case.Will have to see if I can fix that.The OTG cable is a bit too long and the straight micro USB plug into the DAP is not ideal. I've got another one with angled connector but unfortunately the female USB does not fit through into the box. I'm sure there's something suitable on eBay

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> The post I saw from him stated 3Vrms, and I explained why I was reluctant to do so (the information in the thread was factually incorrect). But that's not the point. We're talking about your dB-with-no-reference answer to a sensitivity question.
> 
> It's not passive aggressive... I'm being very direct, and purposefully so. This type of flippant attitude about important details just makes things more confusing and creates a barrier to communication. The fact that people around here seem to not care about the technical details as much as how vegetal the sound is, or whatever the word du jour is, doesn't make it any less misleading.
> 
> But thanks for your well wishes.




Sigh. What else would the sensitivity rating be for other than for SPL? Would you also demand it be listed for 5mm from the ear drum for an ear bud as SPL reduces over a distance? It's simply shorthand and perfectly accepted by many manufacturers. As was pointed out to you earlier, this is not a forum for the purpose of producing engineering white papers. It's a forum of consumers that use these measurements for comparative reasons and thus there are certain shortcuts taken when stating specs. It happens everywhere in the Head Fi culture. Yes, exacting terminology would be more accurate. Yes, I'm guilty of using the shorthand. For 99.9999% of readers it doesn't matter as they are used to the shorthand. You just seem to have the desire to nit pick in this thread, and it is nit picking. I get your point though.

Edit: In the end though, it has nothing to do with the Mojo specifically and is de-railing this thread. If you want to discuss this outside the Mojo thread then feel free to PM me.


----------



## audi0nick128

OK now that this is settled I am gonna shout out that TRANSPORT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE! 
The most obvious difference would be the output of the given transport. 
Many here stated a preference for either Coax, optical or USB. 
But I go further an say that there are other things at play, like the amount of electical noise traveling through the USB path for example. Especially since Mojo is not galvanicly isolated. 
So it seems logical that a dedicated transport with the sole purpose of delivering Music to Mojo, without dozens of background processes has advantages, at least for a non engineer like me  
Then there are different operating systems, which IMHO sound different as well. 

At least that are my two cents on the matter... OK maybe it's just one, but it's supposed to bring luck 

Cheers


----------



## Sound Eq

audi0nick128 said:


> OK now that this is settled I am gonna shout out that TRANSPORT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE!
> The most obvious difference would be the output of the given transport.
> Many here stated a preference for either Coax, optical or USB.
> But I go further an say that there are other things at play, like the amount of electical noise traveling through the USB path for example. Especially since Mojo is not galvanicly isolated.
> ...


 
 totally agree
  
 i wonder how come people did not observe this as it a clear difference what transport u use on sq


----------



## Mython

sound eq said:


> audi0nick128 said:
> 
> 
> > OK now that this is settled I am gonna shout out that TRANSPORT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE!
> ...



 


It has been mentioned, periodically, throughout the latter half of the thread.


----------



## maxh22

audi0nick128 said:


> OK now that this is settled I am gonna shout out that TRANSPORT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE!
> The most obvious difference would be the output of the given transport.
> Many here stated a preference for either Coax, optical or USB.
> But I go further an say that there are other things at play, like the amount of electical noise traveling through the USB path for example. Especially since Mojo is not galvanicly isolated.
> ...




+1


----------



## Dithyrambes

+2


----------



## PhilW

it's not just that. The UAC2 driver plays a big part too. If that code is wrong then the sound can be dreadful.


----------



## theveterans

audi0nick128 said:


> OK now that this is settled I am gonna shout out that TRANSPORT DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE!
> The most obvious difference would be the output of the given transport.
> Many here stated a preference for either Coax, optical or USB.
> But I go further an say that there are other things at play, like the amount of electical noise traveling through the USB path for example. Especially since Mojo is not galvanicly isolated.
> ...


 
  
 That's why I use my W4S uLink as a transport. Mojo with optical input now seems to sound smoother while bringing in more PRAT and treble extension.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

So the consensus here is that a value of 1023 over USB sounds different than the value of 1023 over coax. 

Don't suppose any of you have colored rocks taped to your cables either, do you?

Transport is a glorified hard drive. As long as it is functioning correctly and your cabling has good shielding and isolation there is zero difference. 

Unless you care to explain why you think a 1023 transmitted over USB is actually a different value if it's transmitted over coax.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> So the consensus here is that a value of 1023 over USB sounds different than the value of 1023 over coax.
> 
> Don't suppose any of you have colored rocks taped to your cables either, do you?
> 
> ...




I have auditable difference, between dx80 to mojo (coax) and note 5 to mojo (usb otg) clear difference, note 5 is superior in sound when used as Transport, 

Used a friend's LG g4 as Transport and it is different as well


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I have auditable difference, between dx80 to mojo (coax) and note 5 to mojo (usb otg) clear difference, note 5 is superior in sound when used as Transport,
> 
> Used a friend's LG g4 as Transport and it is different as well




Well, this isn't the sound science forum, so it's best I don't push it. I'll just say if we measured it you would see there is no difference. You could listen to the same song on the same set up and hear something different the second time. Ears are not used to measure things for a reason.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Well, this isn't the sound science forum, so it's best I don't push it. I'll just say if we measured it you would see there is no difference. You could listen to the same song on the same set up and hear something different the second time. Ears are not used to measure things for a reason.




But i can hear it, I've had the same confirmation when I let a friend and my gf listen


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> But i can hear it, I've had the same confirmation when I let a friend and my gf listen




Mhm. I'm not allowed to mention the universally accepted standard for this type of testing used for things far more consequential than audio equipment.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Mhm.




OK... Have fun not discovering what's better for you


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> OK... Have fun not discovering what's better for you




Oh I've used a lot of different sources and interfaces. That's not the issue. There's no difference. See my edit above.


----------



## theveterans

grumpyoldguy said:


> Well, this isn't the sound science forum, so it's best I don't push it. I'll just say if we measured it you would see there is no difference. You could listen to the same song on the same set up and hear something different the second time. Ears are not used to measure things for a reason.


 
  
 Your physical state and mood will affect the sound you perceive more than switching inputs and transport. For example, the same exact setup sounds incredibly good yesterday, but today it sounds very fatiguing. That's just means that today your body is not in the mood for audiophile listening IMO.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Well, this isn't the sound science forum, so it's best I don't push it. I'll just say if we measured it you would see there is no difference. You could listen to the same song on the same set up and hear something different the second time. Ears are not used to measure things for a reason.


 But with MUSIC ears matter. In Math numbers but we are here for the MUSIC.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> But with MUSIC ears matter. In Math numbers but we are here for the MUSIC.




That's fine as long as you don't fool yourself about what you're hearing. Just because you think the waveform you're hearing is different, doesn't mean it is. Ears allow you to listen to the music, but math still defines it.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> That's fine as long as you don't fool yourself about what you're hearing. Just because you think the waveform you're hearing is different, doesn't mean it is. Ears allow you to listen to the music, but math still defines it.


If I hear it than it is if I believe it is and you believe what you believe you see but it seems to me you are doing more seeing than hearing.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> If I hear it than it is if I believe it is and you believe what you believe you see but it seems to me you are doing more seeing than hearing.




Unfortunately what we believe doesn't change a universal truth. Alas, my BMW still isn't a Ferrari. But hey, we can all dream.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Unfortunately what we believe doesn't change a universal truth. Alas, my BMW still isn't a Ferrari. But hey, we can all dream.


 You are dreaming that what you say/think is not only your truth but a universal (Martian) truth.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> You are dreaming that what you say/think is not only your truth but a universal (Martian) truth.




Nope, just physics and math. Has a little more heft to it than the golden ear theory.


----------



## NaiveSound

I just switched back and forth for thr past 30 mins.... Difference between transports is clear to me. Each time. So I'm just dreaming?


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> I just switched back and forth for thr past 30 mins.... Difference between transports is clear to me. Each time. So I'm just dreaming?


 Whats wrong with living the dream ?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I just switched back and forth for thr past 30 mins.... Difference between transports is clear to me. Each time. So I'm just dreaming?




And what exactly do you perceive as different between them?


----------



## harpo1

Guys take this to sound science.  This is ot and this thread is hard enough to follow without this bs in it.


----------



## Gibsonorbust

Hey guys, So I'm close to pulling the trigger on this (to replace my Schiit Modi + M^3 amp) and plan to drive my HD650s. Does the Mojo overheat (shut off?) if left connected to a computer for most of its life? Can I reliably have it 'just work' like any other DAC + amp stack or does it have any peculiarities for its daily operation? Cheers


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

gibsonorbust said:


> Hey guys, So I'm close to pulling the trigger on this (to replace my Schiit Modi + M^3 amp) and plan to drive my HD650s. Does the Mojo overheat (shut off?) if left connected to a computer for most of its life? Can I reliably have it 'just work' like any other DAC + amp stack or does it have any peculiarities for its daily operation? Cheers




It'll get pretty warm if you charge it while using it, but I've never gotten overtemp shutdown doing that. You might get some power supply noise too, but probably not noticeable and no worse than any other amp that needs an AC supply. You can just unplug it and use the clean DC from the battery if it bothers you.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> It'll get pretty warm if you charge it while using it, but I've never gotten overtemp shutdown doing that. You might get some power supply noise too, but probably not noticeable and no worse than any other amp that needs an AC supply.




Let me guess... You consulted your math?


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> Let me guess... You consulted your math?


 
 Dude enough already.


----------



## Gibsonorbust

grumpyoldguy said:


> It'll get pretty warm if you charge it while using it, but I've never gotten overtemp shutdown doing that.


 
 Operating it strictly from the USB input should spare the battery charging cycles too, right? If so I'll order right away lol


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

gibsonorbust said:


> Operating it strictly from the USB input should spare the battery charging cycles too, right? If so I'll order right away lol




You mean if you use AC power while using it? Correct, it will trickle charge when full.


----------



## Gibsonorbust

grumpyoldguy said:


> You mean if you use AC power while using it? Correct, it will trickle charge when full.


 

 I assumed it can run just from the USB input (data + operational power?) from the computer, independent from charging the battery. Or do I need to charge it also if the battery is dead?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

gibsonorbust said:


> I assumed it can run just from the USB input (data + operational power?) from the computer, independent from charging the battery. Or do I need to charge it also if the battery is dead?




Power is separate from the USB input. The VBUS on the data input is only used for automated source selection. It would drain the device if it were used to charge the battery. The power connector on the Mojo is also a USB connector, but used for power only. You can have both connected at the same time if you want.


----------



## harpo1

gibsonorbust said:


> I assumed it can run just from the USB input (data + operational power?) from the computer, independent from charging the battery. Or do I need to charge it also if the battery is dead?


 
 It won't charge it like that. If the battery is completely dead and you charge and use it at the same time it will get extremely hot.  Rob has mentioned several times if you want to charge and use at the same time start with a completely charged mojo and you won't have any heat issues.


----------



## music4mhell

harpo1 said:


> gibsonorbust said:
> 
> 
> > I assumed it can run just from the USB input (data + operational power?) from the computer, independent from charging the battery. Or do I need to charge it also if the battery is dead?
> ...


 
 True  Never use as desktop mode when Mojo is having Red light.


----------



## SearchOfSub

grumpyoldguy said:


> Nope, just physics and math. Has a little more heft to it than the golden ear theory.





You can get the same measurements with different sound. Just like you can eat 100 calories of chocolate or bread with same outcome of weight measurements. Sure did taste different though.

It's like a calculus problem. Same outcome but different methods to solving the answer. Different thought process involved with different formulas used to solve the answer.

Measurements for audio is not measured by the nanometer. Measurements will get you roughly around the same ballpark, but the problem is our brain and ears are much higher and more sensitive than measurements and we catch it. But the current measurement equipment out there are not that advanced yet.


----------



## Soundizer

Does the Mojo drive the Focal Elear well and are they a good pairing?


----------



## miketlse

soundizer said:


> Does the Mojo drive the Focal Elear well and are they a good pairing?


 
  
 I hope so, because i am tempted to demo a pair if I get the chance.


----------



## music4mhell

soundizer said:


> Does the Mojo drive the Focal Elear well and are they a good pairing?


 
 I am about to buy Elear to listen with my Mojo at office.


----------



## x RELIC x

soundizer said:


> Does the Mojo drive the Focal Elear well and are they a good pairing?




There have been a few reports of very happy users with this exact pairing in the Elear thread.


----------



## bana

Hi Team,
  
 I just got my Mojo and running it with my Note 7.
  
 Question, if I'm playing WAV files at 44Khz, should the light no be red, or is there upconverting going on?
  
 Thanks,


----------



## rkt31

if it is not red then android is upsampling. use Uapp app or hiby player app.


----------



## bana

RKT31,
  
 Thanks my friend it all makes sence now. I just got UAPP and all is good.
  
 Now I await my IE800 delivery to put me in music heaven.


----------



## singleended58

sound eq said:


> pixel phone, ugly , useless, nothing stands out in specs, and I do not know why the it has been even been mentioned in this thread, are you just trying to increase traffic to your thread
> 
> honestly this pixel phone thread should be removed from here




+1. It has been going on even in DP-X1 DAP thread too.


----------



## tf10charged

bana said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I just got my Mojo and running it with my Note 7.
> 
> ...


 
 mine is showing purple color, android automatic up-sampling.


----------



## Deftone

Yeah you wanna knock that on the head and let mojo do all the work.


----------



## Subhakar

*Looking for a used Mojo/Hugo.*
  
 Location: Singapore.
 Please PM.


----------



## Forty6

subhakar said:


> *Looking for a used Mojo/Hugo.*
> 
> Location: Singapore.
> Please PM.




Carousel Singapore lol . Meetup pay n go Free n easy .without having all the fuss stress and waiting for the incoming mail .


----------



## Dexter Morgan

I just got my Chord "Extender Unit" and the accompanying 10 cables I will never use. I like it. Had some issues with the iPhone recognizing the Mojo (using CCK) which never happened before, but now it's working fine... so strange. But I think I have an issue. When I plug in my charging cable to the extender unit, it's not charging the Mojo. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## PJDubyaM

My Mojo arrived yesterday. Spent my afternoon and much of the evening waiting for the infernal 'battery is charging' light to go out.
  
 Still, got there overnight, and finally listening to some music. First Jon Hopkins' 'Immunity', now Emika's 'DVA'.
  
 It's true what they say about this little thing, eh? An actual noticeable difference between it and direct headphone output from my Node 2. I very much _don't_ have Golden Ears (maybe tin?), and often I chalk differences I (think I) hear up to psychology. Not this time, though. This is lovely.
  
 One question: I asked the Bluesound support people about getting a line-out from their digital output, and bypassing their DAC entirely. They told me that either the optical or coaxial link should do that. I'm finding that the volume controls on the Node still affect the volume of the music. That means that it isn't a true line-out, right? And that the Node's DAC is still in the loop? Or am I drawing the wrong conclusion?


----------



## x RELIC x

pjdubyam said:


> My Mojo arrived yesterday. Spent my afternoon and much of the evening waiting for the infernal 'battery is charging' light to go out.
> 
> Still, got there overnight, and finally listening to some music. First Jon Hopkins' 'Immunity', now Emika's 'DVA'.
> 
> ...




To be clear, line-out refers to the analogue signal output from the DAC to feed a stand alone amplifier. You are referring to digital out from the Node2. If you can still adjust the volume while using digital out (coaxial or optical) from the Node2 then you are likely reducing quality when doing so with the Node2's DSP (Digital Signal Processing) before it goes to the DAC. The recommendation with digital sources with volume control is to put the them to full volume and use the Mojo to adjust volume.

Even though the Mojo's volume control is digital as well the designer Rob Watts has shown measurements that indicates there is no measurable degradation in sound using his digital volume control, unlike many devices out there.


----------



## PJDubyaM

x relic x said:


> To be clear, line-out refers to the analogue signal output from the DAC to feed a stand alone amplifier. You are referring to digital out from the Node2. If you can still adjust the volume while using digital out (coaxial or optical) from the Node2 then you are likely reducing quality when doing so with the Node2's DSP (Digital Signal Processing) before it goes to the DAC. The recommendation with digital sources with volume control is to put the them to full volume and use the Mojo to adjust volume.
> 
> Even though the Mojo's volume control is digital as well the designer Rob Watts has shown measurements that indicates there is no measurable degradation in sound using his digital volume control, unlike many devices out there.


 

 That's great information, thank you. I hadn't realised that 'line-out' was specifically in the analogue realm.
  
 So using one of these digital outs likely _is_ bypassing the DAC (where a line-out wouldn't?), but because there's still volume control happening, it's not as 'pure' as I was assuming? So ramping up the volume to full on the Node 2 should minimise potential signal degradation as much as possible within the current setup? Rather like with the DragonFly, right?


----------



## x RELIC x

pjdubyam said:


> That's great information, thank you. I hadn't realised that 'line-out' was specifically in the analogue realm.
> 
> So using one of these digital outs likely _is_ bypassing the DAC (where a line-out wouldn't?), but because there's still volume control happening, it's not as 'pure' as I was assuming? So ramping up the volume to full on the Node 2 should minimise potential signal degradation as much as possible within the current setup? Rather like with the DragonFly, right?




That sounds like you've got it. The DAC is a Digital to Analogue Converter, so if you are outputting through a digital output it hasn't gone through the DAC yet. That isn't the same as digital signal processing, which happens before it reaches the DAC.


----------



## BobJS

I've been eye-balling the mojo since it came out.  The dollar-pound exchange rate finally got to me :
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/21945#post_12913713


----------



## jmills8

bobjs said:


> I've been eye-balling the mojo since it came out.  The dollar-pound exchange rate finally got to me :
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/692119/the-deals-discussion-thread-read-the-first-post/21945#post_12913713


 Buy two.


----------



## BobJS

jmills8 said:


> Buy two.


 
  
 How many pairs of ears do you have?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bobjs said:


> How many pairs of ears do you have?


 

 If that was the metric you'd only have to buy half a Mojo.


----------



## liquidsmoke

rob watts said:


> There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
> 
> The downside with USB is the common ground connection. This will mean RF noise will get into Mojo, making noise floor modulation worse. Now I go to very careful lengths to remove this problem by using lots of RF filtering, and double ground planes on the PCB, but even minute amounts of RF is significant. The other problem is down to the way that digital code works - which is in twos complement. So zero is in 24 bits binary is 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0000. If the signal goes slightly positive then we get just one bit changing to: 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0001. But if it goes 1 bit negative all the bits change to:  1111_1111_1111_1111_1111_1111. Now the problem with this is that when a bit changes, more power is needed, and this injects current into the ground of the PC - and the ground will get noisier. Unfortunately the noise is worst for small signals. Now the problem with this is that it then couples through to Mojo's ground plane, and the distorted signal currents will add or subtract to small signals - thus changing the small signal linearity. This in turn degrades the ability of the brain to re-create depth information, and so we hear it in terms of depth being flattened. What is really weird about depth perception is that there seems to be no limit to how accurate it needs to be, so the smallest error is significant.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Rob, I was planning on connecting my old mac mini to a chord 2qute with USB. I have removed the power pins on my USB cable; does this mean it will not work with the 2qute? I note you say that the galvanic isolation built into the 2qute requires power from the source?
 (I've not received the 2qute yet)
 Thanks


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes power and ground from USB must be connected, that applies to all Chord DAC's whether or not they are galvanically isolated.
  
 Rob


----------



## liquidsmoke

OK cool, thanks for the response  I preferred the optical input of the musical fidelity m1 dac that this is replacing; I suspect because my old mac mini makes a lot of noise on the usb ground. I guess I will just have to test it back to back when i get the 2qute. 
  
 If the USB does seem worse, it would be a shame as I'd like to take advantage of the theoretically better jitter with the async USB. I wonder if getting a linear PSU for the mac mini or maybe one of those AudioQuest JitterBug things would help?
  
 I do have a large balanced power transformer powering all my hifi kit too, including the amps (which is a point of debate). Sadly there are still a few things using switch mode supplies like the mac mini.


----------



## NaiveSound

Ifi iematch coming in tomorrow, will test for hiss (empire ears zeus XR)


----------



## bixby

liquidsmoke said:


> OK cool, thanks for the response  I preferred the optical input of the musical fidelity m1 dac that this is replacing; I suspect because my old mac mini makes a lot of noise on the usb ground. I guess I will just have to test it back to back when i get the 2qute.
> 
> If the USB does seem worse, it would be a shame as I'd like to take advantage of the theoretically better jitter with the async USB. I wonder if getting a linear PSU for the mac mini or maybe one of those AudioQuest JitterBug things would help?
> 
> I do have a large balanced power transformer powering all my hifi kit too, including the amps (which is a point of debate). Sadly there are still a few things using switch mode supplies like the mac mini.


 

 fwiw, your mac mini usb output can sound slightly better depending on the port used and by removing any other usb device from the mini, so mouse, keyboard and/or storage drive will all negatively impact the SQ.  Linear supply for mini is much easier to do on an older one with the separate power brick, but folks I know who have done it chalk the improvement up to an arbitrary whopping 5% - 10% or so and this with a nice $400+ investment.
  
 Jitterbug buggered the sound with my mini and all the dacs I tried.  Best results for me with the mini were as above and with the mini on a separate power conditioner from the audio gear.  USB cable with best result was a simple USB with one ferrite only at one end.  As for Toslink, none of the many dacs I used over the years with minis sounded as good as Async USB, although never tested with Mojo as I have gone over to Win based setup.


----------



## x RELIC x

bixby said:


> fwiw, your mac mini usb output can sound slightly better depending on the port used and by removing any other usb device from the mini, so mouse, keyboard and/or storage drive will all negatively impact the SQ.  Linear supply for mini is much easier to do on an older one with the separate power brick, but folks I know who have done it chalk the improvement up to an arbitrary whopping 5% - 10% or so and this with a nice $400+ investment.
> 
> Jitterbug buggered the sound with my mini and all the dacs I tried.  Best results for me with the mini were as above and with the mini on a separate power conditioner from the audio gear.  USB cable with best result was a simple USB with one ferrite only at one end.  As for Toslink, none of the many dacs I used over the years with minis sounded as good as Async USB, although never tested with Mojo as I have gone over to Win based setup.




It would be most helpful if you described 'better'/'worse'. Brighter/darker, smoother/harder, more/less distortion, better/worse timing.....


----------



## bixby

x relic x said:


> It would be most helpful if you described 'better'/'worse'. Brighter/darker, smoother/harder, more/less distortion, better/worse timing.....


 

 Good Point!, without getting into linking my impression post of the jitterbug here, I will summarize.  Full text avail on another site just search my name and "AQ Jitterbug Impressions".
  
 First test was to drop the Jitterbug into an adjacent usb port next to the bridge. And I tried it on two other USB ports. Not sure if I could hear a difference between the different ports, but the conclusion was the same, Bad! It really made the music sound lifeless, dull and kinda like a poor mp3 file. Enough of that.
  
 The Jitterbug reduced a fair amount of the Dobro overtones as well as hall reverb and made it sound like it was a bit bassier than without. It also presented the sensation of a blacker background. The focus of the guitar in the soundstage was locked but you lost a good amount of hall ambiance and things did not breathe as well as they did without. Some folks have mentioned that in their systems it sounded like bass got more pronounced and vocals came bit forward. I noticed a bit of that as well, but think it may be more a reduction of highs that makes hearing the bass and vocals easier. For me on this system, the Jitterbug just sucked too much life, air and upper treble out of the music to be an addition to my system
  
 As for usb devices used along with usb fed dac; my system, sounds like the background is not as black, microdetails are harder to hear, music sounds compressed, highs are a bit hard, spatial cues for placement and depth are reduced.  Remove all usb devices except for dac and dynamics sound better, background is blacker, highs more extended and open and the sensation of width increases.  Depth cues and instrument focus are more lifelike.


----------



## x RELIC x

bixby said:


> Good Point!, without getting into linking my impression post of the jitterbug here, I will summarize.  Full text avail on another site just search my name and "AQ Jitterbug Impressions".
> 
> First test was to drop the Jitterbug into an adjacent usb port next to the bridge. And I tried it on two other USB ports. Not sure if I could hear a difference between the different ports, but the conclusion was the same, Bad! It really made the music sound lifeless, dull and kinda like a poor mp3 file. Enough of that.
> 
> ...




Thanks. Does it actually sound like what Rob has described when reducing electrical RF noise in the chain, that is to say the sound becomes smoother and the bite and hardness that he often associates with RF noise pollution and is mistaken for detail. It almost reads as though (without first hand experience), that based on what you are saying, the Jitterbug is doing what it's supposed to do. That doesn't mean you have to like it though.


----------



## bixby

x relic x said:


> Thanks. Does it actually sound like what Rob has described when reducing electrical RF noise in the chain, that is to say the sound becomes smoother and the bite and hardness that he often associates with RF noise pollution and is mistaken for detail. It almost reads as though (without first hand experience), that based on what you are saying, the Jitterbug is doing what it's supposed to do. That doesn't mean you have to like it though.


 

 Kindof does sound a bit like it, but it reminds me of another experiment that I almost bought into.  Take a decent USB cable, let's say short like half a meter or so with one embedded ferrite.  Add another one or two ferrites at the opposite end.
  
 Give your mojo a listen.            Like what you hear?
  
 I added an extra one and used it for a night of HP listening with the Mojo and said wow, smoother, blacker, etc.  Then I felt some leading edges and treble extension also seemed off.  I took out the additional ferrite and bam, life back to the music.
  
 So, yes I do feel it is system dependent and personal preference.  I also had a similar experience with some plug in noise harvester, _*Quiet Line Noise Filters.  *_One friend loves them, I hated them.  Then again, he has multiple fish tank pumps,timers, cable tv box and all kinds of crap on part of his audio power circuit.  So yes, YMMV.


----------



## Deftone

I have started to get stutters through mojo, any settings in UAPP that should be enabled? Buffer sizes, tweaks etc.


----------



## edhuen

I plan to get a Tp5 G2 pair with Mojo for my travel use. Is any suggestion for DAP to pair with Mojo? Or it really doesn't matter for any DAP since DAC is done by Mojo
  
 thanks!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

deftone said:


> I have started to get stutters through mojo, any settings in UAPP that should be enabled? Buffer sizes, tweaks etc.




Isolate the problem first. Does it happen in other apps? Other sources? If yes to the latter, does it happen with different interfaces? Other cables?


----------



## hung031086

Any recommendations for a dap to stack with mojo ? My budget is under $600.


----------



## jmills8

hung031086 said:


> Any recommendations for a dap to stack with mojo ? My budget is under $600.


 A phone.


----------



## EagleWings

hung031086 said:


> Any recommendations for a dap to stack with mojo ? My budget is under $600.


 
  
 See the highlighted items:
  


eaglewings said:


> *These DAPs CAN be used with the Mojo: *
> *- Apple iPod Touch 5th Generation, 6th Generation (USB)*
> - Astell & Kern AK100, AK120, AK100ii, AK120ii, AK300, AK320, AK380 & AK240 (Optical)
> *- Astell & Kern AK70 (USB)*
> ...


----------



## GreenBow

Having a weird problem with my Mojo.
  
 When I am browsing the internet and listening to music, I get an issue when I save a page to favourites. When I click, 'Add To Favourites' on a website, my Mojo sometimes stutters and stops playing music. I can't get music going again, so I have to quit JRiver and re-start it.
  
 It's not like my PC is underpowered either: really worrying bug.
  
 Please any advice?


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> Having a weird problem with my Mojo.
> 
> When I am browsing the internet and listening to music, I get an issue when I save a page to favourites. When I click, 'Add To Favourites' on a website, my Mojo sometimes stutters and stops playing music. I can't get music going again, so I have to quit JRiver and re-start it.
> 
> ...




How is this a Mojo issue? Just curious because all the Mojo does is play a bit stream as it receives it. If there is a pause or stuttering it's something on the source side. Have you tested with any other DAC? Also, playing music and other PC software interactions quite often result in hiccups, no matter the horsepower of the machine. That's why Audirvana+ for Mac (what I use) has settings for a 'hog' mode to play music as a priority to avoid this sort of stuff from happening. I will note that my over spec'd Mac can't output DSD128 and above without stuttering. It's an OSX issue with the latest releases, the joys of computer audio. I don't use a PC for music playback but perhaps you can see if JRiver has a system priority setting.


----------



## theveterans

x relic x said:


> How is this a Mojo issue? Just curious because all the Mojo does is play a bit stream as it receives it. If there is a pause or stuttering it's something on the source side. Have you tested with any other DAC? Also, playing music and other PC software interactions quite often result in hiccups, no matter the horsepower of the machine. That's why Audirvana+ for Mac (what I use) has settings for a 'hog' mode to play music as a priority to avoid this sort of stuff from happening. I will note that my over spec'd Mac can't output DSD128 and above without stuttering. It's an OSX issue with the latest releases, the joys of computer audio. I don't use a PC for music playback but perhaps you can see if JRiver has a system priority setting.


 
  
 I don't think PC specs matter that much in DSD playback. It's the priority like you wrote that matters. My low powered windows PC tablet (1.9 GHz dual core) transfers *DSD256 over DoP WITHOUT stuttering or even audio loss *at all through the Mojo using Foobar2000. It's an OS or driver integrity (includes drivers other than Mojo) issue if DSD fails to play smoothly.


----------



## x RELIC x

theveterans said:


> I don't think PC specs matter that much in DSD playback. It's the priority like you wrote that matters. My low powered windows PC tablet (1.9 GHz dual core) transfers *DSD256 over DoP WITHOUT stuttering or even audio loss *at all through the Mojo using Foobar2000. It's an OS or driver integrity (includes drivers other than Mojo) issue if DSD fails to play smoothly.




Yes, I know, did you even read my reply to GreenBow? Specifically for Mac, OSX broke something for higher rate DSD playback. It's well documented. I just used it as an example that computer audio isn't always smooth or works as expected. I don't care as I never really use DSD. Ever. The point is the issue reported has nothing to do with the Mojo and hopefully GreenBow can troubleshoot his issue from the PC..

Basically you and I are saying the same thing. Configuration counts was my point.



> _"It's an OSX issue with the latest releases, the joys of computer audio."_


----------



## music4mhell

deftone said:


> I have started to get stutters through mojo, any settings in UAPP that should be enabled? Buffer sizes, tweaks etc.


 
 Decrease the buffer size, may be 100 milliseconds. It may solve it.


----------



## PJDubyaM

An answer from Bluesound customer support regarding bypassing their volume controls, which might help anyone looking for the same answers I was with the Node 2 (and presumably Powernode 2 / etc):
  


> If you don't want the volume to be controlled by the Bluesound Player, you can set the volume to FIXED.
> 
> You have two options(these are located under the *Settings *menu in the BluOS Controller, under *Player *> *Audio*);
> 
> ...


 
  
 Confirmed as working.
  
 Currently listening to Kate Tempest's 'Let Them Eat Chaos' – out today. And fantastic. And there's a live performance currently available on iPlayer if you fancy a scalpel-sharp dissection of modern Britain via the medium of east London poetry / rap.


----------



## discord76

Can anyone on UK suggest a low cost otg cable that works with Mojo? micro USB to micro USB.


----------



## Ra97oR

discord76 said:


> Can anyone on UK suggest a low cost otg cable that works with Mojo? micro USB to micro USB.




I have ordered a cable from EBay for £4 or so. Will come back if it end up being good.


----------



## Barndoor

I was recommended the Lindy (circa £6) one a few months back :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-USB-2-0-OTG-Cable/dp/B00RX1HADO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1475832102&sr=8-2&keywords=lindy+usb+otg


----------



## Mercilesslord

Hi. Juz purchased my mojo. When i turned on mojo, is it normal for the led power button to flash from red thru the colors to blue and then goes off altogether? Thanks


----------



## Starcruncher

mercilesslord said:


> Hi. Juz purchased my mojo. When i turned on mojo, is it normal for the led power button to flash from red thru the colors to blue and then goes off altogether? Thanks




Yes, but the real test of functionality is if music comes out of it, in which case the power button will be colored according to the sample rate of the music file.


----------



## HiFiChris

mercilesslord said:


> Hi. Juz purchased my mojo. When i turned on mojo, is it normal for the led power button to flash from red thru the colors to blue and then goes off altogether? Thanks


 
  
 Yes, this is totally normal and the regular boot-up procedure. As soon as the Mojo is ready to use, you also hear a relay clicking.


----------



## liquidsmoke

bixby said:


> Good Point!, without getting into linking my impression post of the jitterbug here, I will summarize.  Full text avail on another site just search my name and "AQ Jitterbug Impressions".
> 
> First test was to drop the Jitterbug into an adjacent usb port next to the bridge. And I tried it on two other USB ports. Not sure if I could hear a difference between the different ports, but the conclusion was the same, Bad! It really made the music sound lifeless, dull and kinda like a poor mp3 file. Enough of that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What DAC were you using when you tested the jitterbug? Did it require powering from the USB supply?


----------



## tmg68

Planning to buy a Mojo next week, and considering ordering a Lavricable lightning connector to use with my iPhone as it seems a neater/simpler solution than using the CCK connector, however having read through quite a lot of this thread (but definitely not all!), there seem to have been some issues as a result of recent iOS updates? Looking for some more info about this, (i.e. is it fully resolved?) and general comments about this cable.


----------



## Mercilesslord

starcruncher said:


> Yes, but the real test of functionality is if music comes out of it, in which case the power button will be colored according to the sample rate of the music file.



Thanks for reply. Have another qn thou. Whn i used the mojo for my flac music on foobar, the power button was red. But when i tried to use spotify with the mojo, the power button turned to light blue. Is there anything wrong?


----------



## gikigill

mercilesslord said:


> Thanks for reply. Have another qn thou. Whn i used the mojo for my flac music on foobar, the power button was red. But when i tried to use spotify with the mojo, the power button turned to light blue. Is there anything wrong?


 
  
 Nope, Foobar was playing 44.1khz hence the red while Spotify was playing a different sampling freq hence the colour.
  
 Listening to Spotify at Extreme on the Mojo with the HD800 as I type this and its brilliant. Using V4W to tweak the soundstage and the low end response.


----------



## PJDubyaM

hifichris said:


> Yes, this is totally normal and the regular boot-up procedure. As soon as the Mojo is ready to use, you also hear a relay clicking.


 
  
 Had wondered about the click! Thanks for confirming that's normal.


----------



## jmills8

barndoor said:


> I was recommended the Lindy (circa £6) one a few months back :
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-USB-2-0-OTG-Cable/dp/B00RX1HADO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1475832102&sr=8-2&keywords=lindy+usb+otg








Pure Silver.


----------



## x RELIC x

mercilesslord said:


> Thanks for reply. Have another qn thou. Whn i used the mojo for my flac music on foobar, the power button was red. But when i tried to use spotify with the mojo, the power button turned to light blue. Is there anything wrong?




Spotify is 16/44.1 so the button should be red. Your source (Android?) is upsampling. Please read the third post of this thread for information about upsampling and why it's better to feed the Mojo a bit perfect signal. Or search the thread for upsampling, you'll likely get hundreds of hits as it's been covered hundreds of times.


----------



## god-bluff

barndoor said:


> I was recommended the Lindy (circa £6) one a few months back :
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-USB-2-0-OTG-Cable/dp/B00RX1HADO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1475832102&sr=8-2&keywords=lindy+usb+otg




Ordered one of these thanks

Strange the 0.5m costs morre and is out of stock!


----------



## rkt31

j river even when simply streaming bit perfect wav or dop , it takes much more memory than foobar that's why performing other operations with j river can cause problems. I use foobar for music and j river only for movies.


----------



## Light - Man

rkt31 said:


> j river even when simply streaming bit perfect wav or dop , it takes much more memory than foobar that's why performing other operations with j river can cause problems. I use foobar for music and j river only for *movies*.


 
 Like these?


----------



## Roscoeiii

x relic x said:


> Spotify is 16/44.1 so the button should be red. Your source (Android?) is upsampling. Please read the third post of this thread for information about upsampling and why it's better to feed the Mojo a bit perfect signal. Or search the thread for upsampling, you'll likely get hundreds of hits as it's been covered hundreds of times.


 
 Um, Spotify isn't 16/44.1 to the best of my knowledge. Only TIDAL streaming is CD quality (in the US at least). Which is why I pay extra for it. 
  
 From Spotify's website: 
  
 https://support.spotify.com/us/article/What-bitrate-does-Spotify-use-for-streaming/


----------



## god-bluff

Its OGG vorbis 320kbps but of course its still 16/44.1 just lossy.


roscoeiii said:


> Um, Spotify isn't 16/44.1 to the best of my knowledge. Only TIDAL streaming is CD quality (in the US at least). Which is why I pay extra for it.
> 
> From Spotify's website:
> 
> https://support.spotify.com/us/article/What-bitrate-does-Spotify-use-for-streaming/


----------



## god-bluff

May be useful info to some (like me!) Qobuz is now integrated into UAPP so an alternative to Tidal for bit perfect use with Mojo.
  
 CD quality streaming means I can play back my purchases (on wifi) from them without cluttering up space on my SD card


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

roscoeiii said:


> Um, Spotify isn't 16/44.1 to the best of my knowledge. Only TIDAL streaming is CD quality (in the US at least). Which is why I pay extra for it.
> 
> From Spotify's website:
> 
> https://support.spotify.com/us/article/What-bitrate-does-Spotify-use-for-streaming/




It's 44.1KHz, some tracks are 48KHz.


----------



## NaiveSound

I wish there was a different alternative to Cd quality streaming other than Tidal for mojo. Was hoping something a little cheaper


----------



## bixby

liquidsmoke said:


> What DAC were you using when you tested the jitterbug? Did it require powering from the USB supply?


 

 Matirx X-sabre = no,
 MDHT Havana = yes 
 Halide Designs Bridge = yes


----------



## fordski

naivesound said:


> I wish there was a different alternative to Cd quality streaming other than Tidal for mojo. Was hoping something a little cheaper




UAPP now has qobuz streaming available in addition to tidal. Not sure if it's cheaper though.


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Having a weird problem with my Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 Yes it's only when using Mojo. My other DACs are not affected.
  
 Very unusual behaviour. My poor Mojo.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Anybody who has the extender module- can you check and see if you are able to charge the Mojo through the battery port on the extender unit? Mine does not seem to work, so I'm wondering if I got a dud or what.


----------



## betula

Anybody, who is planning to buy a quality usb cable to use with Mojo, do not buy Audioquest Cinnamon for this purpose. The plug just won't fit in Mojo's socket, the connection will be loose. Any other cable seem to work fine, except the Cinnamon.


----------



## blueaoki

dexter morgan said:


> Anybody who has the extender module- can you check and see if you are able to charge the Mojo through the battery port on the extender unit? Mine does not seem to work, so I'm wondering if I got a dud or what.



I have tried to charge my Mojo twice through the extender module. It failed the first time. The USB cable must be placed perfectly in the extender unit in order for the Mojo to charge.


----------



## plsvn

tmg68 said:


> Planning to buy a Mojo next week, and considering ordering a Lavricable lightning connector to use with my iPhone as it seems a neater/simpler solution than using the CCK connector, however having read through quite a lot of this thread (but definitely not all!), there seem to have been some issues as a result of recent iOS updates? Looking for some more info about this, (i.e. is it fully resolved?) and general comments about this cable.


 

 wait before ordering the Lavricable, let's see if others confirm/deny first:
  
 picked up my Mojo, iPhone and Lavricable today, connected everything as usual and... the iPhone (tried Korg and CanOpener) can't see the Mojo anymore: only available output is "Speaker" :-/
 has Apple blocked third party chips in iOS 10?


----------



## inthere

plsvn said:


> wait before ordering the Lavricable, let's see if others confirm/deny first:
> 
> picked up my Mojo, iPhone and Lavricable today, connected everything as usual and... the iPhone (tried Korg and CanOpener) can't see the Mojo anymore: only available output is "Speaker" :-/
> has Apple blocked third party chips in iOS 10?


 
  
  My Mojo works fine on my iPhone 7 and so does my Dragonfly Red so I would say no.


----------



## plsvn

inthere said:


> My Mojo works fine on my iPhone 7 and so does my Dragonfly Red so I would say no.


 

 ok, thanks, I'll try once more :-/
 just... which cable are you using between iphone and Mojo?
  
  
  
 Edit: just tried once more using the lightning/micro USB Lavricable and doesn't work with either my iPhone 6s and iPad Air both running iOS 10.0.2
 Mojo works fine, via USB, using stock cable and connected to a Mac or Aries
  
 so... Lavricable or iOS are the culprit here. or both :-/


----------



## HiFiChris

light - man said:


> rkt31 said:
> 
> 
> > j river even when simply streaming bit perfect wav or dop , it takes much more memory than foobar that's why performing other operations with j river can cause problems. I use foobar for music and j river only for *movies*.
> ...


 
  
  
 Oh oh oh I am surely no cineaste at all (actually far from that) but know what film(s) these gifs are from. I also remember the scene of the left gif really well.
  

 Add a little red to my picture below and it kind of matches the film poster of the film(s) the gifs are from.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

plsvn said:


> ok, thanks, I'll try once more :-/
> just... which cable are you using between iphone and Mojo?
> 
> 
> ...




Does Lavricable say that they are using MFi Cerfified chips in the cable?


----------



## Dexter Morgan

blueaoki said:


> I have tried to charge my Mojo twice through the extender module. It failed the first time. The USB cable must be placed perfectly in the extender unit in order for the Mojo to charge.



Thanks for the reply! I'll fool around with it some more.


----------



## plsvn

dexter morgan said:


> Does Lavricable say that they are using MFi Cerfified chips in the cable?


 

 nope. or not afaik
 it is only reported, here, as working and Matt (FAW) when I bought the Mojo and needed a cable only replied two weeks later and... too late


----------



## CalvinW

Is the lavricable still not working?


----------



## plsvn

mine is not
 only change since last time I used it is... iOS 10


----------



## inthere

plsvn said:


> ok, thanks, I'll try once more :-/
> just... which cable are you using between iphone and Mojo?


 
  
 Apple CCK and normal micro USB cable


----------



## x RELIC x

roscoeiii said:


> Um, Spotify isn't 16/44.1 to the best of my knowledge. Only TIDAL streaming is CD quality (in the US at least). Which is why I pay extra for it.
> 
> From Spotify's website:
> 
> https://support.spotify.com/us/article/What-bitrate-does-Spotify-use-for-streaming/




Two different things. Bit *rate* does not equal bit *depth*. 

The lossy compression needs a target file size or else why bother so they measure it in Kbps (Kilo Bits Per Second). Bit depth is the word length of the file and sampling rate is the amount of times the music is sampled per second in kHz. The link you showed me is simply saying what lossy compression data rate Spotify uses. It's still 16bit/44.1 kHz.

Lossy from Spotify does not equal lossless from Tidal in bit rate but they are both 16/44.1 (typically).


----------



## plsvn

inthere said:


> Apple CCK and normal micro USB cable


 

 obviously that one works for sure 
  
 I was asking about third party cables (with chip) that were working fine before iOS 10


----------



## NaiveSound

Got ifi iematch for hiss, as I can hear it with my Zeus.... I don't like the Ifi iematch, it just changes sound, true... The little hiss that was, is no more... But at the drop in slam and overall quality. I don't like thr ifi iematch and will be returning it promptly


----------



## NaiveSound

When using UAPP with mojo, it starts skipping and it stops and plays randomly? (using Tidal hifi) through UAPP. Mojo shows a red power button so bitperfect? 

Anyone experienced this? How can I fix?


----------



## Deftone

discord76 said:


> Can anyone on UK suggest a low cost otg cable that works with Mojo? micro USB to micro USB.


 
  
 Lindy cables


----------



## Deftone

greenbow said:


> Yes it's only when using Mojo. My other DACs are not affected.
> 
> Very unusual behaviour. My poor Mojo.


 
  
 Dont worry, if i use my mojo on windows 10 via roon and load up youtube page it stutters and then i get loud static glitchy sounds. love windows!


----------



## theveterans

> Got ifi iematch for hiss, as I can hear it with my Zeus.... I don't like the Ifi iematch, it just changes sound, true... The little hiss that was, is no more... But at the drop in slam and overall quality. I don't like thr ifi iematch and will be returning it promptly


 
  
 iematch probably increases the wire resistance so that the speakers is less sensitve (to minimize the output stage noise). Since Zeus is tuned at its default impedance, the sound will surely suffer if the input impedance is changed.


----------



## hung031086

Is it worth to get a high end usb cable like silver dragon to connect mojo to iphone ?


----------



## theveterans

deftone said:


> Dont worry, if i use my mojo on windows 10 via roon and load up youtube page it stutters and then i get loud static glitchy sounds. love windows!


 
  
 Zero issues with Windows, any flash games, youtube, soundcloud, etc, DirectX games, and DSD64 via my W4S USB to SPDIF transport and even DSD256 via USB.


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> When using UAPP with mojo, it starts skipping and it stops and plays randomly? (using Tidal hifi) through UAPP. Mojo shows a red power button so bitperfect?
> 
> Anyone experienced this? How can I fix?


 
  
 UAPP seems to be buggy atm, im getting weird things happening too, even after tweaking settings.


----------



## Deftone

hung031086 said:


> Is it worth to get a high end usb cable like silver dragon to connect mojo to iphone ?


 
 just a very well sheilded cable would be better than any magic cables.
  


theveterans said:


> Zero issues with Windows, any flash games, youtube, soundcloud, etc, DirectX games, and DSD64 via my W4S USB to SPDIF transport and even DSD256 via USB.


 
  
 true but as always all pcs are different so whats fine for you isnt for me.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

theveterans said:


> iematch probably increases the wire resistance so that the speakers is less sensitve (to minimize the output stage noise). Since Zeus is tuned at its default impedance, the sound will surely suffer if the input impedance is changed.




Exactly, it's resistive, not capacitive... So impedance change will not vary with frequency. Of course it is not an ideal device, but the variance will be negligable. If you measured the iematch, you probably would see just a fixed gain change over the entire spectrum. Just turn the volume up.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Exactly, it's resistive, not capacitive... So impedance change will not vary with frequency. Of course it is not an ideal device, but the variance will be negligable. If you measured the iematch, you probably would see just a fixed gain change over the entire spectrum. Just turn the volume up.




I hated it, made everything just lame. Returning.... Maybe it's better with other can/iem, but Zeus is super sensitive and very revealing, yet musical and non sibilant, and iematch ruined it


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I hated it, made everything just lame. Returning.... Maybe it's better with other can/iem, but Zeus is super sensitive and very revealing, yet musical and non sibilant, and iematch ruined it




That's your choice... Sorry to hear you didn't like it. 

I really want just an inline attenuator in a barrel. I'm not really a fan of the extra cabling and the switch.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> When using UAPP with mojo, it starts skipping and it stops and plays randomly? (using Tidal hifi) through UAPP. Mojo shows a red power button so bitperfect?
> 
> Anyone experienced this? How can I fix?




Red is correct. But only indicates sample rate, not whether or not you're playing bit perfect. Only the SW knows about that, Mojo doesn't know anything about it. If the bit perfect setting is enabled in UAPP, then it is bit perfect.

I've had the looping followed by a skip problem before. It happens in a couple of circumstances. 1. Android is putting the app in doze mode, 2. Battery is low, 3. Poor internet connection

Make sure you have doze mode disabled in advanced power settings.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Red is correct. But only indicates sample rate, not whether or not you're playing bit perfect. Only the SW knows about that, Mojo doesn't know anything about it. If the bit perfect setting is enabled in UAPP, then it is bit perfect.
> 
> I've had the looping followed by a skip problem before. It happens in a couple of circumstances. 1. Android is putting the app in doze mode, 2. Battery is low, 3. Poor internet connection
> 
> Make sure you have doze mode disabled in advanced power settings.




Many thanks, fixed it.


----------



## sabloke

Mojo with extension box stacking with DP-X1


----------



## canali

blueaoki said:


> I have tried to charge my Mojo twice through the extender module. It failed the first time. The USB cable must be placed perfectly in the extender unit in order for the Mojo to charge.




Simply ensure the fit is secure, flush and tight. No problems.


----------



## Zojokkeli

theveterans said:


> Zero issues with Windows, any flash games, youtube, soundcloud, etc, DirectX games, and DSD64 via my W4S USB to SPDIF transport and even DSD256 via USB.




No problems here either, then again I had to reinstall windows quite recently.. Haven't figured out how to play DSD yet with the free sample album though. I followed the instructions on some webpage but Mojo is still red.


----------



## capnjack

So, I just got my Mojo and was curious what coax cable you guys use to connect it to a Cayin N5?


----------



## sabloke

The cable Chord should have included in the expansion pack:
 https://www.startech.com/Cables/USB-2.0/USB-Adapters/Right-Angle-Micro-USB-OTG-Adapter-5in~UUSBOTGRA


----------



## discord76

Can anyone help me to use my htc One as a transport? I have a micro usb otg cable but do i need to set the phone up somehow to get it outputting a digital signal.


----------



## capnjack

discord76 said:


> Can anyone help me to use my htc One as a transport? I have a micro usb otg cable but do i need to set the phone up somehow to get it outputting a digital signal.




What music player are you using?


----------



## Forty6

discord76 said:


> Can anyone help me to use my htc One as a transport? I have a micro usb otg cable but do i need to set the phone up somehow to get it outputting a digital signal.



HTC one as ? One max ? M7 , M8 ?
As far as my HTC one max is concerned , it doesn't audio output via usb . Even though it's on firmware version 5.02 .


----------



## discord76

capnjack said:


> What music player are you using?


 
 Which would you recommend?


----------



## discord76

forty6 said:


> HTC one as ? One max ? M7 , M8 ?


 
 I think it's an M7. It's my dad's old phone.


----------



## Forty6

discord76 said:


> I think it's an M7. It's my dad's old phone.




My HTC one max not capable of audio output via usb . I guess the same goes for the M7 . I been told It's a hardware restrictions .


----------



## capnjack

I would've suggested USB audio player pro, but if it can't output audio via USB it seems like a waste of money or time downloading or buying it.


----------



## jmills8

forty6 said:


> HTC one as ? One max ? M7 , M8 ?
> As far as my HTC one max is concerned , it doesn't audio output via usb . Even though it's on firmware version 5.02 .


 Mr. Phone /Bluetooth knows !


----------



## Forty6

jmills8 said:


> Mr. Phone /Bluetooth knows !




This is because I happened to own the phone


----------



## TheTrace

plsvn said:


> wait before ordering the Lavricable, let's see if others confirm/deny first:
> 
> picked up my Mojo, iPhone and Lavricable today, connected everything as usual and... the iPhone (tried Korg and CanOpener) can't see the Mojo anymore: only available output is "Speaker" :-/
> has Apple blocked third party chips in iOS 10?


It's because they don't function properly. There's been too many cases of the same thing said over and over (I was one of those cases), maybe it's time the link gets removed from the 3rd post?


----------



## GreenBow

deftone said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's only when using Mojo. My other DACs are not affected.
> ...


 
  
 Mine did that recently when I was listening and I loaded a webpage that auto-ran a video.
  
 Mojo seems very sensitive. I still love the thing though.
  
 By the way is your Mojo working with Win 10 update. Some people reported their Mojo stopped working. (I tried Win 10 for just under a month and rolled back to Win 7. I had a BSOD and an involuntary re-boot in Win 10 within thirty days. Plus I couldn't run Nvidia DSR. I had to let go of Win 10.)


----------



## PAM005

I SUPERSIZED Mojo today! I didn't even sound better...


----------



## Duncan

Are you not running Roon in exclusive mode? Or are you running older hardware? Both scenarios could cause issues, but the most obvious one to me would be to make sure exclusive mode is enabled


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone got any examples (hopefully in pictures) for a transport dedicated smartphone (in small footprint) to use solely for mojo transport?


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> Anyone got any examples (hopefully in pictures) for a transport dedicated smartphone (in small footprint) to use solely for mojo transport?


----------



## NaiveSound

jmills8 said:


>




Thanks, also looking for something smaller, and relatively cheap, all I need is UAPP and Tidal


----------



## PAM005

jmills8 said:


>




Not that small - my fingers have to control it! And i have to find it in my pocket


----------



## jmills8

pam005 said:


> Not that small - my fingers have to control it! And i have to find it in my pocket


 I can control this while walking. Im walking, jumping on trains and getting in taxis 3 hrs a day


----------



## plsvn

thetrace said:


> It's because they don't function properly. There's been too many cases of the same thing said over and over (I was one of those cases), maybe it's time the link gets removed from the 3rd post?


 

 sent them an email yesterday asking if there's a known issue with iOS 10 and... no reply (so far) 
 let's wait a few more days then... yes: I think too removing the link is a good idea


----------



## TheTrace

plsvn said:


> sent them an email yesterday asking if there's a known issue with iOS 10 and... no reply (so far)
> let's wait a few more days then... yes: I think too removing the link is a good idea


He's an honest seller and will offer to send you another cable in exchange for your current one. Only drawbacks are the replacement cables are more than likely as good as the first one and you have to pay for shipping.


----------



## plsvn

thetrace said:


> He's an honest seller and will offer to send you another cable in exchange for your current one. Only drawbacks are the replacement cables are more than likely as good as the first one and you have to pay for shipping.


 

 just got an email from Konstantin 
 he asked me about iOS version and what was happening. told him the cable doesn't work anymore and that, actually, was acting up since the beginning and, sometimes, I had to unplug/replug everything.
  
 if it's confirmed the issue has nothing to do with iOS 10... I'll ask Matt (ForzaAudio Works) for one of his cables 
 really don't want (unless I *have* to) go the CCK route (without or without that ridiculous plastic case Chord just released for it :rolleyes: )


----------



## tomwoo

npws said:


> Hi,
> I want to ask, how to set setting in foobar2000 to play native dsd via mojo?
> I already doing all I can do, after googling for some moments, still can't solve my problem playing dsd files from my laptop.
> please enlighten me
> ...


 
  
  


noobandroid said:


> i went through the DSD on foobar2000 guide and found them not entirely accurate, the new suggestion should be:
> 
> 1.output method: foo_dsd_asio
> 2. asio driver: ASIO Chord, playback method DoP marker
> ...


 
  
  


zojokkeli said:


> No problems here either, then again I had to reinstall windows quite recently.. Haven't figured out how to play DSD yet with the free sample album though. I followed the instructions on some webpage but Mojo is still red.


 

 I was trying to play DSD256 from sample album and getting red light as well. The posts above helped me to solve the problem. (follow the steps in post#2, screenshots in post #1 will help you to understand) Happy listening!


----------



## NaiveSound

Need a hard durable case to Cary and protect Mojo and an ciem, one that when I put mojo, ciem, cable doesn't rattle and doesn't move anything inside... What do you guys carry? Any pictures?


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> Need a hard durable case to Cary and protect Mojo and an ciem, one that when I put mojo, ciem, cable doesn't rattle and doesn't move anything inside... What do you guys carry? Any pictures?


 
  
 Yes, please take a look at Pelican 1020 and 1040 cases, linked in post #3
  
  


Spoiler: Example:






mrderrick said:


> I also have the Pelican 1020 and find it fits perfect when put sideways, very snug and doesn't move. Could add some foam to stop my SE846 from moving around though.


 
  


  
  
 .


----------



## Deftone




----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


>




I love this, what is the name all I can purchase?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I love this, what is the name all I can purchase?



Pelican pick and pluck


----------



## Mython

Plenty of options here:
  
 http://www.pelican.com/us/en/products/watertight-protector-hard-cases/
  
  
 Look on Amazon or eBay, or similar online retailers, to buy them.


----------



## JezR

Just dropping into ask, when's the SD card dodad coming out, and will it have EQ options. I suppose this is really aimed at Rob Watts, can you me?


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Pelican pick and pluck




I like that size.... What size is it? How do I search for the size


----------



## warrior1975

Duncan a while back, about a month ago, you were testing a new android music app. Was it ever released? I remember you saying it was very good and worked very well with mojo.


----------



## Mython

jezr said:


> Just dropping into ask, when's the SD card dodad coming out, and will it have EQ options. I suppose this is really aimed at Rob Watts, can you me?


 
  
  
 Possibly Q2 2017
  
 I doubt the module will have any EQ capability of its own.


----------



## senny-ftw

I thought I'd explain why I'm returning my Mojo and buying a Hugo.
  
 While the Mojo can be fantastic with some music and the exceptional timing is pleasing and low fatigue, with IE800s I find this is spoilt by overly warm low-mids and elevated bass, making it frustratingly hit-and-miss depending on the song. While the specs and reviews suggest it has plenty of power to drive the HD650 + HD800 I cannot live with it. I find it anaemic, lacking weight, clarity and commitment. While the gap is smaller with IEMs, the Hugo is worlds apart with the HD800.
  
 The Hugo blitzes my Benchmark DAC1 + Graham Slee Solo + PSU1 with additional emotion, superior timing and placement, and yet it is semi-portable. It's a complete breakthrough being able to get superior analytical listening anywhere in the house without dragging power cables and multiple boxes around. I find the Mojo awkward for proper portable use with an Apple device due to the cables, so I've ended up just plugging the IE800s straight into the phone when walking around or on local public transport and only using the Mojo where I have a desk or tray - train, plane, office, home, where a Hugo would be fine. The Mojo advantage then comes purely down to cost, but given the Hugo will replace my home setup, in my situation it ends up being better value.


----------



## x RELIC x

senny-ftw said:


> I thought I'd explain why I'm returning my Mojo and buying a Hugo.
> 
> While the Mojo can be fantastic with some music and the exceptional timing is pleasing and low fatigue, with IE800s I find this is spoilt by overly warm low-mids and elevated bass, making it frustratingly hit-and-miss depending on the song. While the specs and reviews suggest it has plenty of power to drive the HD650 + HD800 I cannot live with it. I find it anaemic, lacking weight, clarity and commitment.* While the gap is smaller with IEMs, the Hugo is worlds apart with the HD800*.
> 
> The Hugo blitzes my Benchmark DAC1 + Graham Slee Solo + PSU1 with additional emotion, superior timing and placement, and yet it is semi-portable. It's a complete breakthrough being able to get superior analytical listening anywhere in the house without dragging power cables and multiple boxes around. I find the Mojo awkward for proper portable use with an Apple device due to the cables, so I've ended up just plugging the IE800s straight into the phone when walking around or on local public transport and only using the Mojo where I have a desk or tray - train, plane, office, home, where a Hugo would be fine. The Mojo advantage then comes purely down to cost, but given the Hugo will replace my home setup, in my situation it ends up being better value.




Strictly speaking of drive power, the Mojo and Hugo have the same power output but different battery run times so I'd say your enjoying the synergy more for your tastes. I've really got to try the Hugo and Mojo with the HD800 to figure out why this kind of comment keeps coming up if the output drive is virtually the same.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

senny-ftw said:


> I thought I'd explain why I'm returning my Mojo and buying a Hugo.
> 
> While the Mojo can be fantastic with some music and the exceptional timing is pleasing and low fatigue, with IE800s I find this is spoilt by overly warm low-mids and elevated bass, making it frustratingly hit-and-miss depending on the song. While the specs and reviews suggest it has plenty of power to drive the HD650 + HD800 I cannot live with it. I find it anaemic, lacking weight, clarity and commitment. While the gap is smaller with IEMs, the Hugo is worlds apart with the HD800.
> 
> The Hugo blitzes my Benchmark DAC1 + Graham Slee Solo + PSU1 with additional emotion, superior timing and placement, and yet it is semi-portable. It's a complete breakthrough being able to get superior analytical listening anywhere in the house without dragging power cables and multiple boxes around. I find the Mojo awkward for proper portable use with an Apple device due to the cables, so I've ended up just plugging the IE800s straight into the phone when walking around or on local public transport and only using the Mojo where I have a desk or tray - train, plane, office, home, where a Hugo would be fine. The Mojo advantage then comes purely down to cost, but given the Hugo will replace my home setup, in my situation it ends up being better value.




Did you try parametric EQ to adjust the response? If you want portable, Mojo is a better option in terms of size.


----------



## HiFiChris

naivesound said:


> Need a hard durable case to Cary and protect Mojo and an ciem, one that when I put mojo, ciem, cable doesn't rattle and doesn't move anything inside... What do you guys carry? Any pictures?


 
  
 The Pelican case has already been mentioned, but what could be a good idea too is a bag for a pocket camera (I'm also currently looking for a case for my Chord Mojo to put it in when it is not in use or when I'm traveling).


----------



## HiFiChris

wavesounds said:


> Snug as a bug.
> 
> [...]


 
  
 If it's not too much to ask, could you post a picture of what it looks like from the side when the lid is open and the Mojo is inside?


 I'm thinking of getting the Hama 40f or 40j for my Mojo, too, but am a little worried that it won't fit well with the installed DIGNIS case.


----------



## Deftone

The the ie800 made everything sound overly bassy and warm thats the way it is. Music or sources


----------



## hakuzen

going cheap with this one for transport (tight width, about 1cm spare length, but it doesn't rattle thanks to the elastic grid/pocket -this is horizontal, not vertical like in the pics-):
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Organization-Creative-Folding-Environmental-For-Makeup-storage-organizer-Travel-Portable-Multifunction-Data-Line-Mass-Storage/32668173751.html
  
 hard material, and longer (you can add your iem, foam keep both in place), but also cheap:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-Waterproof-Earphone-Box-Square-Portable-Storage-Bag-Sponge-Damping-Headphone-Compression-Earphone-Case/32738659847.html
  
 edit: even cheaper..
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-Waterproof-Earphone-Bag-Headset-Case-HeadsetBox-Protective-Case-Portable-Storage-Bag-For-KZ-ED10/32734573006.html


----------



## senny-ftw

> The the ie800 made everything sound overly bassy and warm thats the way it is. Music or sources


 
  
 This isn't present with DAC1, or Hugo, or even 5.5g iPod. It's well published that the Mojo is warmer and less neutral than the Hugo to make it more forgiving to poor recordings but I believe this is what makes it a difficult pairing with IE800s.


----------



## sabloke

Not a review but...
  
_None the less, I was curious about the little Mojo from Chord and gave it a little listen. *A quick swap back and forth from the AK240 to the Mojo using the optical digital out from the AK240 revealed an audible improvement in smoothness and tightness of response.* Seems like a potentially worthy little amp._
 Read more at http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf2016#4iFlyDZzPxPjtdzh.99


----------



## x RELIC x

sabloke said:


> Not a review but...
> 
> _None the less, I was curious about the little Mojo from Chord and gave it a little listen. *A quick swap back and forth from the AK240 to the Mojo using the optical digital out from the AK240 revealed an audible improvement in smoothness and tightness of response.* Seems like a potentially worthy little amp._
> 
> Read more at http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf2016#4iFlyDZzPxPjtdzh.99




And yet Tyll calls it an amp.... :rolleyes:


----------



## ubs28

senny-ftw said:


> I thought I'd explain why I'm returning my Mojo and buying a Hugo.
> 
> While the Mojo can be fantastic with some music and the exceptional timing is pleasing and low fatigue, with IE800s I find this is spoilt by overly warm low-mids and elevated bass, making it frustratingly hit-and-miss depending on the song. While the specs and reviews suggest it has plenty of power to drive the HD650 + HD800 I cannot live with it. I find it anaemic, lacking weight, clarity and commitment. While the gap is smaller with IEMs, the Hugo is worlds apart with the HD800.
> 
> The Hugo blitzes my Benchmark DAC1 + Graham Slee Solo + PSU1 with additional emotion, superior timing and placement, and yet it is semi-portable. It's a complete breakthrough being able to get superior analytical listening anywhere in the house without dragging power cables and multiple boxes around. I find the Mojo awkward for proper portable use with an Apple device due to the cables, so I've ended up just plugging the IE800s straight into the phone when walking around or on local public transport and only using the Mojo where I have a desk or tray - train, plane, office, home, where a Hugo would be fine. The Mojo advantage then comes purely down to cost, but given the Hugo will replace my home setup, in my situation it ends up being better value.


 

 I also agree with this. I also prefer the Hugo over the Mojo in a home setup with headphones like the HD 650 and HD 800. But I like the Mojo better for portability because it's so super small and works great with my Shure SE846.


----------



## jmills8

ubs28 said:


> I also agree with this. I also prefer the Hugo over the Mojo in a home setup with headphones like the HD 650 and HD 800. But I like the Mojo better for portability because it's so super small and works great with my Shure SE846.


 Agree but the Hugo still sounds better indoors or outdoors.


----------



## JezR

mython said:


> Possibly Q2 2017
> 
> I doubt the module will have any EQ capability of its own.


 
 Cool, looking forward to this, then a proper case to cover both.


----------



## canali

hakuzen said:


> going cheap with this one for transport (tight width, about 1cm spare length, but it doesn't rattle thanks to the elastic grid/pocket -this is horizontal, not vertical like in the pics-):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Organization-Creative-Folding-Environmental-For-Makeup-storage-organizer-Travel-Portable-Multifunction-Data-Line-Mass-Storage/32668173751.html
> 
> hard material, and longer (you can add your iem, foam keep both in place), but also cheap:
> ...




Just remember any case should have an extra 1" of length due to extending otg or cck cable, if using the new extender.
either cable going from one device to the other creates a protrusion of about 1".


----------



## miketlse

Many Mojo owners have shown interest in using the new Shanling M1 as a music source for their Mojos.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/555#post_12921660
  
 Sadly the first batch of the M1 will not work with the Mojo via USB, but a promised firmware update will enable the support for Mojo.
  
 More bad news is that the supplied cable will not fit properly into the Mojo USB socket, so Mojo owners will need to buy a new cable.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/555#post_12921718
  
 This all means that we must wait a bit longer for the first user reviews that mention whether there is good synergy between the M1 and Mojo.


----------



## oyster

jmills8 said:


> Agree but the Hugo still sounds better indoors or outdoors.



Hugo has it's own set of issues. Treble glare and poor headstage. Mojo at least has a listenable timbre. 
And yes, for something like the 650/800 it's a bit anaemic and results in flat dynamics even though plenty loud.


----------



## jmills8

oyster said:


> Hugo has it's own set of issues. Treble glare and poor headstage. Mojo at least has a listenable timbre.
> And yes, for something like the 650/800 it's a bit anaemic and results in flat dynamics even though plenty loud.


 Treble glare ? I never heard of that and I guess it depends on your iem,headphone, or belief. I have both and I enjoy both. For me the Hugo sounds perfect.


----------



## doraymon

jmills8 said:


> Treble glare ? I never heard of that and I guess it depends on your iem,headphone, or belief. I have both and I enjoy both. For me the Hugo sounds perfect.


 

 Same here.
 I had the 650, never felt the need of more power.
 But maybe my ear is not as sensitive as others.


----------



## Angular Mo

On the topic of cases, I have been using FiiO HS7 Dual-layered Hard Carrying Case, as it works well when MoJo is in the Chord leather skin.
  
 One needs to protect those ports.


----------



## oyster

jmills8 said:


> Treble glare ? I never heard of that and I guess it depends on your iem,headphone, or belief. I have both and I enjoy both. For me the Hugo sounds perfect.



Also individual tolerances and point of reference.
Eg-An O2 owner will never realize how mediocre it sounds unless he hears something better.I used to be one of them.


----------



## Forty6

Sonically both mojo Hugo seems to be on par . But the price difference between the both is .....


----------



## music4mhell

mython said:


> jezr said:
> 
> 
> > Just dropping into ask, when's the SD card dodad coming out, and will it have EQ options. I suppose this is really aimed at Rob Watts, can you me?
> ...


wow superb, let me have some patience...
m waiting...waiiting.....


----------



## v3kt0r

Hello Guys,
  
 Will Fiio 5X 2nd + Mojo + Wesone W40 fit Fiio HS7 Hard Case?
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## AndrewH13

forty6 said:


> Sonically both mojo Hugo seems to be on par . But the price difference between the both is .....




Is that your view after listening to them both? What iem or headphone made them sound on a par?


----------



## rkt31

treble glare by hugo ? never heard it before mentioned by someone. today I was listening to some dsd128 tracks of Fiona joy Hawkins . I would it was one of the most musical experience though hugo. mojo is extremely good but hugo does it better imho.


----------



## Forty6

andrewh13 said:


> Is that your view after listening to them both? What iem or headphone made them sound on a par?




Am using ASG 2.5 . Look at my words , I say it seems , not actually or definitely in any way . 
It sounds on par on my cheapo ears .
Both are great chord . Sincerely I love to have both , as much as I would love to have the Hugo cos it's got Bluetooth in it and I'm a Bluetooth guy otg , it's the cost that set me back for now .

I will bring it home in the near future , and that's for sure


----------



## AndrewH13

forty6 said:


> Am using ASG 2.5 . Look at my words , I say it seems , not actually or definitely in any way .
> It sounds on par on my cheapo ears .




I looked exactly at your words, why you think I didn't read? That's why I was curious if you had listened or based it on heresay.


----------



## Forty6

andrewh13 said:


> I looked exactly at your words, why you think I didn't read? That's why I was curious if you had listened or based it on heresay.




Of course I had demo it in store before I make my decision to bring the mojo home . 
Sonically , both are very much similar with my cheapo ears .
That's my opinion . Everyone else experience might differ


----------



## AndrewH13

forty6 said:


> Of course I had demo it in store before I make my decision to bring the mojo home .
> Sonically , both are very much similar with my cheapo ears .
> That's my opinion . Everyone else experience might differ




Not really 'of course' because many make assumptions based on others views in forums . That's fine but doesn't tell the whole story as you know, because you demoed. I'm glad you listened and saved yourself money. There was a groundswell of opinion when Mojo came out it was better than Hugo. Now there are many who are finding Hugo is preferable. I have always believed it to be so but personal preference and iem synergy is different for everybody. If you can afford both, you did the right thing hearing both, and if one not significantly better with your gear, picked the one with better interface (storing previous input etc) and better value for money, if you don't need extra inputs and Bluetooth.


----------



## Forty6

andrewh13 said:


> Not really 'of course' because many make assumptions based on others views in forums . That's fine but doesn't tell the whole story as you know, because you demoed. I'm glad you listened and saved yourself money. There was a groundswell of opinion when Mojo came out it was better than Hugo. Now there are many who are finding Hugo is preferable. I have always believed it to be so but personal preference and iem synergy is different for everybody. If you can afford both, you did the right thing hearing both, and if one not significantly better with your gear, picked the one with better interface (storing previous input etc) and better value for money, if you don't need extra inputs and Bluetooth.




Ha , sonically I hear not much huge difference in both on my ears with my beloved ASG 2.5 .
If money is not a issue , I would bring the Hugo home with me not the mojo as Hugo is much preferred choice ( aptx Bluetooth enabled ) for me as my primary audio usage is mostly otg . 
It's the Hugo price tag which makes me goes with the mojo .

But I'm satisfied for now , otg I have the sound blaster E5 on aptx enabled Bluetooth with my mobile to accompany me daily to commute around .
At home I got both the mojo and E5 to serve my audio needs .

Hugo can wait


----------



## hakuzen

canali said:


> Just remember any case should have an extra 1" of length due to extending org or cck cable, if using the new extendor.


 

 thank you for the info!
 not using the new extendor; the cases were for storing or transporting the mojo, just to keep it safe from dust or moisture. they are a bit tight to store more things.
 (this little pretty bug is looking at me from its resting place..)


----------



## canali

if using the new mojo extender with your dap/phone (whatever) ensure
 you give it an extra 1'' of length of clearance for the _OTG or CCK cable...the linking_
_from one device to the other requires extra clearance....possibly even more depending, too,_
_on what type of plug your iems or cans have._
  
 i made the mistake yesterday of finding what i thought was a suitable case
 (at the store I popped in my ipod touch/mojo* *extender, zipped it up and all was good...._until,that is_
_i got to my car and then added the CCK cable...nada..._
  
_the zipper to close the case couldn't clear it_).
 pic below isn't my gig....just showing the extended cable
 ....my ipod touch and mojo.extender are similar lengths
  

  
  
  
  
 lesson learned: take the entire rig i'll actually use when shopping for a suitable case.
 or have actual measurements taken.
  
 lastly: weight of ipod touch 6 (and rubber case) + mojo + extender is *365g*
 (not including any carrying case i am still shopping for) 
  
 cannot wait for a dragonfly or nano sized mojo to one day be available
 (guess the isine cord adaptor is trying to be so, in some ways)


----------



## Forty6

Let me share my cheapo pouch for my mojo , if I ever got the mood to pair the mojo up with my E5 while I'm commuting otg , but till now , I doesn't has the motivation to bring the mojo out as my otg audio , all because of having the fuss with those bundled stupid cables .
Mojo is for home use , until the day chord comes out the Bluetooth module . Which I hope it could come faster .

The cheapo pouch for my mojo is of low quality , nothing leather , it's just pvc , the pouch comes with a portable dictionary organizer , 
The kids doesn't use the organizer anymore , so I just took the pouch and make good use of it .

A little tight for the E5 , but good fit with the mojo , half a inch clearance all sides on the mojo , the best thing is , the pouch has opening on both side .
Which means , connective with cables make easy .

Share some pics , pardon me for the low res shot .




















The low quality pouch is nothing looks pleasant with the eyes , and on a slack , but it's something lying there without usage anymore , so for me to make good use of it .


----------



## canali

forty6 said:


> Let me share my cheapo pouch for my mojo when I got the mood to pair the mojo with my E5 while I'm commuting otg .
> 
> The cheapo pouch for my mojo is of low quality , nothing leather , it's just pvc , the pouch comes with a portable dictionary organizer ,
> The kids doesn't use the organizer anymore , so I just took the pouch and make good use of it .
> ...


 
  
 thinking outside the box for this somewhat unique rig combo will doubtless turn up some interesting results...
 hope we'll all continue to share our new 'transport cases' with one another.


----------



## Forty6

canali said:


> thinking outside the box for this somewhat unique rig combo will doubtless turn up some interesting results...
> hope we'll all continue to share our new 'transport cases' with one another.




Yes , sharing is caring .


----------



## NaiveSound

I wonder... Is balanced a better way of listening? I never heard balanced.. What's it like?

I never really venture much outside of mojo


----------



## Dithyrambes

naivesound said:


> I wonder... Is balanced a better way of listening? I never heard balanced.. What's it like?
> 
> I never really venture much outside of mojo


 
 Not necessarily better. In theory its better because there is a hot and cold signal that cancel out noise and distortion while giving more output power. There are many balanced products that still sound worse than single ended and vice versa. It just comes down to engineering and design. Its safe to say mojo measures so well in single ended, even many balanced components cannot reach its measurements. I wouldn't be too worried about balanced audio if it came to Chord Products  Balanced only really matters when you are running really really long cables........then it is a must ><


----------



## canali

Carrying cases.. also check out AK van nuys carrying cases...Google search them,,, can't copy/paste from my phone...some nice choices.

 http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_chord_mojo_player/index_3.html



  
 yahoo store  http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/vannuyswebshop/vd268-00.html
  

 one i'm trying out by swiss gear here in canada
 more a small shoulder/belt pocket camera bag.
 http://www.shopbentley.com/en/business/swiss-gear-convertible-shoulder-waist-bag-1010223002.html


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

dithyrambes said:


> Not necessarily better. In theory its better because there is a hot and cold signal that cancel out noise and distortion while giving more output power. There are many balanced products that still sound worse than single ended and vice versa. It just comes down to engineering and design. Its safe to say mojo measures so well in single ended, even many balanced components cannot reach its measurements. I wouldn't be too worried about balanced audio if it came to Chord Products  Balanced only really matters when you are running really really long cables........then it is a must ><




Noise, yes. Not distortion. Any distortion added to the positive feed at any stage will also be present in the negative feed (replicated circuitry), so it will be present in the "summed" output. Noise on the other hand is picked up after the fact. To the OP: balanced will usually be measurably better, but that improvement will not necessarily be audible. 

There are few cases where balanced makes sense in consumer audio. Especially for portable where the tradeoff is power consumption. It's more frequent in studio settings where cable length is excessively long.


----------



## NaiveSound

So should I end my curiosity for balanced. If it's not audible then I guess what for...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> So should I end my curiosity for balanced. If it's not audible then I guess what for...




It's always worth A/Bing at your local brick and mortar. Many amps with balanced out also have single ended out. Just make sure you figure out volume equivalencies when you test it... Balanced will be louder and louder tends to mislead as quieter pieces of the track become (more) audible.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> So should I end my curiosity for balanced. If it's not audible then I guess what for...




Here is the wall of text from Rob and John responding in this thread to the question of balanced output vs the Mojo's SE output. Some good info in there. Of course you could also navigate to third post of this thread as well.




> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> Balance operation is a fix for problems we don't have. We have no substrate noise and we have plenty of output swing. Single ended done right is far better than a balanced design far less distortion.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> 
> ...






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> Component count is very important for transparency. Doubling the number of parts in the direct signal path does degrade depth perception and detail resolution.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaiveSound

Found me a great cheap transport phone I can use solely for mojo. But now I'm in need of a very very short usb OTG, looking for a nice looking one, anyone got any suggestions? (L shape even better) photos are welcome too


----------



## Bengkia369

Ak240 sounds better using USB Audio out or optical out with Mojo?


----------



## maxh22

naivesound said:


> Found me a great cheap transport phone I can use solely for mojo. But now I'm in need of a very very short usb OTG, looking for a nice looking one, anyone got any suggestions? (L shape even better) photos are welcome too


 
 The penon microusb cable is very short and has been very reliable for me. 
  
 http://penonaudio.com/OTG-Pure-Silver-Cable


----------



## music4mhell

maxh22 said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > Found me a great cheap transport phone I can use solely for mojo. But now I'm in need of a very very short usb OTG, looking for a nice looking one, anyone got any suggestions? (L shape even better) photos are welcome too
> ...


 
 I am using this cable for last 6 months.
 best till now.


----------



## ddaktiv

naivesound said:


> So should I end my curiosity for balanced. If it's not audible then I guess what for...




It's audibly better for me but certain factors has to be in place.
1. Your source has to be recorded in stereo (this I've heard personally on a Beatles and beach boys album) and the imaging is superb.
2. Noise floor is almost mute for most cases in balanced mode.
3. Impact is better as the separation is better heard (expounding on point 1)
4. Detail and depth lifts up as each ear hears something different.

On a good recording though they could simulate a stereo image but it's not quite the same especially depending on what genre you're listening to.
That's my take so far


----------



## betula

Since many Mojo owners use Jitterbug, I thought I ask this question here.
 Do you think, I should give a go to Jitterbug even though I use a very well shielded, quality USB cable with 'floating internal ferrite jacket', which is said to decrease jitter by 50% compared to cables without the ferrite jacket?


----------



## x RELIC x

betula said:


> Since many Mojo owners use Jitterbug, I thought I ask this question here.
> 
> Do you think, I should give a go to Jitterbug even though I use a quality USB cable with 'floating internal ferrite jacket', which is said to decrease jitter by 50% compared to cables without the ferrite jacket?




Rob has said many times that the Jitterbug doesn't reduce jitter with the Mojo as the Mojo is already pretty much jitter immune on all it's inputs (you can read Rob's posts for detailed information regarding how/why). What it does do with the Mojo, and even the DAVE, is reduce RF noise entering the system which he says hardens the sound and flattens the depth. Rob did a test with the DAVE and with his laptop running on battery power he could not discern a difference with or without the Jitterbug in the mix. However, with the laptop plugged in to the mains he did hear a _slight_ (emphasized slight) improvement in sound that typically comes from reducing RF noise in the system. 

That was with the DAVE which is already galvanically isolated on it's USB input. With the Mojo the benefit may be stronger because Mojo does not have galvanic isolation, but it isn't from reducing jitter.

So, in the end, if your source is introducing a lot of noise in to the system then the Jitterbug may be a benefit. I'm also not sure if it will help with cellular signal noise as that can enter the Mojo even through the headphone cable (as I've tested myself). FYI, the ferrite jacket shouldn't have an effect on jitter at all as it's simply a passive choke for RF noise, not an active clocker in the path.


----------



## sabloke

Neither Jitterbug or the ferrite bead does anything to reduce mobile interference. It is there and it is pretty annoying.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I currently have 2x Jitterbug plugged in my PC and it does improve sound. I don't like it directly plugged into the dac but on the empty side ports. Direct connection to dac makes it sound veiled.


----------



## Ancipital

ddaktiv said:


> 2. Noise floor is almost mute for most cases in balanced mode.


 
  
 Confused, do you mean "moot", in this context?


----------



## ddaktiv

ancipital said:


> Confused, do you mean "moot", in this context?




Sorry didn't think it was a big difference, but yeah balanced supposedly cancels out the noise floor yeah?


----------



## Light - Man

ddaktiv said:


> Sorry didn't think it was a big difference, but yeah balanced supposedly cancels out the* noise floor* yeah?


 
  
 Is that why a lot of people say that they can hear increased hissing with balanced? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.............................


----------



## x RELIC x

ddaktiv said:


> Sorry didn't think it was a big difference, but yeah balanced supposedly cancels out the noise floor yeah?




Nope. A fully differential balanced topology may _lower_ the noise floor, but it doesn't 'cancel' it. It should cancel _introduced_ noise in to the system but it won't cancel the noise floor.


----------



## ddaktiv

x relic x said:


> Nope. A fully differential balanced topology may _lower_ the noise floor, but it doesn't 'cancel' it. It should cancel _introduced_ noise in to the system but it won't cancel the noise floor.




Thanks for that  learned something new today  well, that said, it does still sound better


----------



## Light - Man

x relic x said:


> Nope. A fully differential balanced topology may _lower_ the noise floor, but it doesn't 'cancel' it. It should cancel _introduced_ noise in to the system but it won't cancel the noise floor.


 
  
 Slightly off topic but not for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Relic, I get the impression that you can function well on less sleep than most folk - in my case I need 7-8 hours of good sleep otherwise I can feel a bit miserable.
  
 I remember a while back when we exchanged some PM's about food and health related issues - that you were quite knowledgeable on food and general health issues.
  
 Would you and others be interested in starting a general health and well-being thread - at some stage in the far future?


----------



## x RELIC x

Light - Man, PM sent.


----------



## NaiveSound

ddaktiv said:


> It's audibly better for me but certain factors has to be in place.
> 1. Your source has to be recorded in stereo (this I've heard personally on a Beatles and beach boys album) and the imaging is superb.
> 2. Noise floor is almost mute for most cases in balanced mode.
> 3. Impact is better as the separation is better heard (expounding on point 1)
> ...





I appreciate your help, now for me all sorts of curious


----------



## lbbef

Thinking of getting the chord mojo so was looking around for cases too.
 Does anyone have both the official Chord case as well as the Dignis case?
 How do the 2 cases compare?
  
 Also found this $40 USD Dignis clone from China:


----------



## ddaktiv

naivesound said:


> I appreciate your help, now for me all sorts of curious




I'm no expert but I'm always glad to weigh in my experience if it helps  I think we're all in the same pocket burning boat haha if it helps well at least we all discover audio bliss 
A quick shout out to all who gave reps! I don't know what priveldges it comes with but sincerely appreciate it  I've learned quite a lot from reading all of your inputs as well


----------



## raelamb

canali said:


> Carrying cases.. also check out AK van nuys carrying cases...Google search them,,, can't copy/paste from my phone...some nice choices.
> 
> http://www.vannuys.co.jp/n_chord_mojo_player/index_3.html
> 
> ...


 

 Wow. Anybody know where to get this case in the US?
  
 It's perfect.
  
 Have already bailed on my Mojo extender.
  
 NOT a good solution


----------



## ddaktiv

lbbef said:


> Thinking of getting the chord mojo so was looking around for cases too.
> Does anyone have both the official Chord case as well as the Dignis case?
> How do the 2 cases compare?
> 
> Also found this $40 USD Dignis clone from China:




Also wondering about this, but won't it trap the heat more?
I've custom made a case but found even an airy material shortens the mojo's playtime due to the heat..one way I've played the mojo longer was using a portable fan as a base haha it's noisy as heck but with in ears you don't hear the fan noise anyway when you're plugged in.


----------



## canali

raelamb said:


> Wow. Anybody know where to get this case in the US?
> 
> It's perfect.
> 
> ...


 
  
 what didn't you like about it?
  
 and good point: if using a small enclosed camera bag
 the mojo can get hot...hopefully any lack of circulation
 won't damage things....guess i could turn it on/off for every hr or so to let it cool down for a bit.
  
 and as per that AK ...i think (sniff sniff) it's only available in Japan thru van nuys.
 ...the company won't ship out.
  
***i just started a thread on this so hopefully it'll generate some solutions***
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/822585/suggestions-for-carrying-cases-of-your-portable-gear-mojo-extender-ak-fiio-phone-ipod-etc*


----------



## Dithyrambes

raelamb said:


> Wow. Anybody know where to get this case in the US?
> 
> It's perfect.
> 
> ...


 
 Lol the guy is stacking with a zx2 ><


----------



## raelamb

dithyrambes said:


> Lol the guy is stacking with a zx2 ><


 

 Excuse me?
  
 Ipod touch.


----------



## Dithyrambes

raelamb said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Ipod touch.


 
 sorry wrong quote.....i was talking about the quoted post from canali


----------



## raelamb

dithyrambes said:


> sorry wrong quote.....i was talking about the quoted post from canali


 

 Ok. Was getting ready to challenge you to a duel


----------



## kiwikozo

Hi, would there be much difference in using either a chord mojo vs dragonfly black to power Fidelio X2's? Is the Mojo really worth 5x the price to just use at a desktop? If I was spending more on the dragonfly red I'd rather just spend extra on the mojo.
  
 I would use it for everything - movies, tv shows, music, and gaming.


----------



## Dithyrambes

kiwikozo said:


> Hi, would there be much difference in using either a chord mojo vs dragonfly black to power Fidelio X2's? Is the Mojo really worth 5x the price to just use at a desktop? If I was spending more on the dragonfly red I'd rather just spend extra on the mojo.
> 
> I would use it for everything - movies, tv shows, music, and gaming.


 
 simply yes!


----------



## twiceboss

Guys, can u guys suggest which IEM works the best with Mojo? My budget is below $300 and i love bass, mids, and not sibilant highs.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

kiwikozo said:


> Hi, would there be much difference in using either a chord mojo vs dragonfly black to power Fidelio X2's? Is the Mojo really worth 5x the price to just use at a desktop? If I was spending more on the dragonfly red I'd rather just spend extra on the mojo.
> 
> I would use it for everything - movies, tv shows, music, and gaming.




Well, Mojo has optical in... So if you were using it for console gaming you would need that. 

But DragonFly Red is good value for money. I didn't do a close comparison of the measurements, but Mojo looks a little better. 

Of course fan boys will tell you they're miles apart, so lets just skip all the BS and say you should try them at your local brick and mortar and see what you like best.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

twiceboss said:


> Guys, can u guys suggest which IEM works the best with Mojo? My budget is below $300 and i love bass, mids, and not sibilant highs.




SE535 could be had with cash to spare on flea bay.


----------



## twiceboss

grumpyoldguy said:


> SE535 could be had with cash to spare on flea bay.




Does it really have a punchy bass for edm? Also not a harsh highs when crank up the volume?


----------



## rwelles

Is Chord coming out with a second case to house a Mojo/Extender combo?? I thought I remembered it being mentioned earlier.


----------



## Mython

rwelles said:


> Is Chord coming out with a second case to house a Mojo/Extender combo?? I thought I remembered it being mentioned earlier.


 
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> canali said:
> 
> 
> > my thoughts, too....esp for $100
> ...


----------



## Caruryn

twiceboss said:


> Does it really have a punchy bass for edm? Also not a harsh highs when crank up the volume?


 
 It can be customised/eq with knowles dampers and the synergy is good with mojo although i wouldn't go past green and probably stick with brown,elevated bass from stock withour losing clarity,go to se535 mod thread.Generally mojo is so laid back and smooth in treble region that pairs better with trebly/sparkly iems that's why i prefer ie800 with mojo rather than se846.


----------



## rwelles

Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas* 


   Because we have the extender module and the more complex modules underway it's was always our plan to offer a well made longer case too.
  
 ==================
 Are you willing/able to share a release date on the longer case????????????


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

twiceboss said:


> Does it really have a punchy bass for edm? Also not a harsh highs when crank up the volume?




Those are vague terms... I have no idea what you mean by punchy. 

These IEMs have been well measured and frequently. You can Google it for more detailed charts. Higher gain in the bass region with a slight taper into the mids, sharp roll off in the highs... To over simplify. 

By the way, you know you can just use parametric EQ to tune the sound to your liking, right?


----------



## canali

mython said:


>


 
 yes i do remember this...also just emailed chord on any ideas/updates...but
 an extender/carrying case probably somewhat low on their list.
 hence my other thread and and invite for people to put forward their solutions


----------



## kiwikozo

Okay thank you, well I ordered both the black and the mojo, and will see which one I want to keep. As my ears aren't as experienced I thought somebody who owns both might be able to offer greater insight as the Independence of the x2's is quite low. 
  
 I will only use this in one place at my desktop, and will only use headphones (x2) - no output to speakers.
  
 I really like how the Chord Mojo is British. I realised I don't actually own any British designed + made electronics, and it would be nice for this sole reason to own something made here for once! I feel as if I'll be biased towards the mojo due to the higher price and what others say about it, maybe a placebo effect will sway things in favour of the mojo further.
  
 Gaming is done on a PC when I get the time - very rare! But not that many fps games, so it doesn't really make much difference for gaming. The sound signature when listening to music + movies/tv shows matter far more to me.


----------



## twiceboss

grumpyoldguy said:


> Those are vague terms... I have no idea what you mean by punchy.
> 
> These IEMs have been well measured and frequently. You can Google it for more detailed charts. Higher gain in the bass region with a slight taper into the mids, sharp roll off in the highs... To over simplify.
> 
> By the way, you know you can just use parametric EQ to tune the sound to your liking, right?




To be clear, im a basshead. I'm not used to low quantity of bass. Also I need a good quality bass too, not only quantity. For reference, im used to TH600 bass. Cuz some said se535 is not for basshead. That's what i wonder


----------



## twiceboss

caruryn said:


> It can be customised/eq with knowles dampers and the synergy is good with mojo although i wouldn't go past green and probably stick with brown,elevated bass from stock withour losing clarity,go to se535 mod thread.Generally mojo is so laid back and smooth in treble region that pairs better with trebly/sparkly iems that's why i prefer ie800 with mojo rather than se846.




Well it sounds like se535 does not have smooth sounding highs. Maybe im not gonna risk myself. How low I eq highs, thebhighs is still there and it bothers me when I'm using it for studying.

I used to listen to edm songs with kinda loud to get the bass punch. Highs will fatigue me early  but i hate when it only emphasis bass without the mids and a bit highs. 

Haha my problem....


----------



## Caruryn

twiceboss said:


> Well it sounds like se535 does not have smooth sounding highs. Maybe im not gonna risk myself. How low I eq highs, thebhighs is still there and it bothers me when I'm using it for studying.
> 
> I used to listen to edm songs with kinda loud to get the bass punch. Highs will fatigue me early
> 
> ...


 
 On the contrary,because se535 are tuned with a bit of  treble roll off they are very smooth and non fatiguing to listen for hours but certainly not for those who crave for  endless extension/energy but the combo with mojo is really good and the signature is really engaging overall despite the general  hate the se535 get here on headfi.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

twiceboss said:


> To be clear, im a basshead. I'm not used to low quantity of bass. Also I need a good quality bass too, not only quantity. For reference, im used to TH600 bass. Cuz some said se535 is not for basshead. That's what i wonder




SE535 distortion numbers are quite good comparatively. As I said, measurements are widely available.


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys,
  
 Got my Mojo today, and I need to know how to use it as a standalone DAC, I will use my headphone amp with it. Do I connect the headphones jack into the RCA on my amp? But it wouldn't bypass the internal amp of the Mojo, isn't it?
  
 I am also struggling with Foobar2000 settings for Windows 10. Can anyone help?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lord raven said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my Mojo today, and I need to know how to use it as a standalone DAC, I will use my headphone amp with it. Do I connect the headphones jack into the RCA on my amp? But it wouldn't bypass the internal amp of the Mojo, isn't it?
> 
> ...




Yes, headphone out into your amp. 

From the block diagrams I've seen, the Mojo doesn't really have an amp stage. The output appears to be directly driven from the current-to-voltage converter. I don't know enough about analog design to know if that uses an op amp under the hood. I guess it could.


----------



## Lord Raven

grumpyoldguy said:


> Yes, headphone out into your amp.
> 
> From the block diagrams I've seen, the Mojo doesn't really have an amp stage. The output appears to be directly driven from the current-to-voltage converter. I don't know enough about analog design to know if that uses an op amp under the hood. I guess it could.


 
 How could it so easily drive my T1 600 Ohms if there is no Amp stage? Can you please explain?
  
 I totally mistook the Coaxial, I thought it was analogue output, what color volume LEDs should be set for external amp connection?


----------



## twiceboss

grumpyoldguy said:


> Yes, headphone out into your amp.
> 
> From the block diagrams I've seen, the Mojo doesn't really have an amp stage. The output appears to be directly driven from the current-to-voltage converter. I don't know enough about analog design to know if that uses an op amp under the hood. I guess it could.


 
 Since u discuss about third party amp. Can i know what amp is good to increase bass for mojo? iFi amp works? which iFi to be specific?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lord raven said:


> How could it so easily drive my T1 600 Ohms if there is no Amp stage? Can you please explain?
> 
> I totally mistook the Coaxial, I thought it was analogue output, what color volume LEDs should be set for external amp connection?




It's a proprietary DAC technology, I don't know anything about it. You'll have to ask Chord. 

Double red should get you close to -10dBV.

Coax is S/PDIF input I believe.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

twiceboss said:


> Since u discuss about third party amp. Can i know what amp is good to increase bass for mojo? iFi amp works? which iFi to be specific?




You're better off searching for some amps within your budget and portability needs, and comparing the measurements than asking here. That's a subjective question and different people will give you different answers. 

I'm using the Cv5 from ALO with a Raytheon 6832 tube, and I think the bass is great. Susceptibility to RFI is a different story, but bass is nice.


----------



## Lord Raven

grumpyoldguy said:


> It's a proprietary DAC technology, I don't know anything about it. You'll have to ask Chord.
> 
> Double red should get you close to -10dBV.
> 
> Coax is S/PDIF input I believe.


 
  
 Just as I expected, if the volume is high on Mojo, signal clips. Double red takes the volume of my amp to 1 o'clock. Need to find a sweet spot.
  
 Thanks, though. There is no bass with external amp, WHY LOL
  
 I think I should let it burn it for a while, I haven't fully charged it to be honest, I was too excited. Jumped from a Geek Pulse SFi.


----------



## twiceboss

grumpyoldguy said:


> You're better off searching for some amps within your budget and portability needs, and comparing the measurements than asking here. That's a subjective question and different people will give you different answers.
> 
> I'm using the Cv5 from ALO with a Raytheon 6832 tube, and I think the bass is great. Susceptibility to RFI is a different story, but bass is nice.


 
 To be specific, I want it to be damn good bass and sound stage. Cost? Maybe only around $200 which I see some iFi has that price. Just wanna know is it worth the amp


----------



## Set845

grumpyoldguy said:


> Well, Mojo has optical in... So if you were using it for console gaming you would need that.
> 
> But DragonFly Red is good value for money. I didn't do a close comparison of the measurements, but Mojo looks a little better.
> 
> Of course fan boys will tell you they're miles apart, so lets just skip all the BS and say you should try them at your local brick and mortar and see what you like best.




I own both the Mojo and the DFR and I love them both for what they are but the Mojo is miles apart. No BS. The Mojo's frequency response is much better than the DFR. There's something that is just "right" about the tonality of the Mojo that the DFR doesn't quite have. The timing of the Mojo is better and it doesn't have that glare in the treble that the Dragonfly has. These are things that can't be measured. I've owned the original Dragonfly, the 2.1, and now the Red so I'm pretty familiar with them. Just because you can't hear it doesn't make it so.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

set845 said:


> I own both the Mojo and the DFR and I love them both for what they are but the Mojo is miles apart. No BS. The Mojo's frequency response is much better than the DFR. There's something that is just "right" about the tonality of the Mojo that the DRR doesn't quite have. The timing of the Mojo is better and it doesn't have that glare in the treble that the Dragonfly has. These are things that can't be measured. I've owned the original Dragonfly, the 2.1, and now the Red so I'm pretty familiar with them. Just because you can't hear it doesn't make it so.




Called it.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

twiceboss said:


> To be specific, I want it to be damn good bass and sound stage. Cost? Maybe only around $200 which I see some iFi has that price. Just wanna know is it worth the amp




"Damn good" bass is not any more specific than "good" bass. I still think EQ is the way to go for this. 

For sound stage you're looking for phase matched left/right channel outputs, channel isolation, and amplitude control at a minimum. 

I don't know much about devices available in that price range, but at least you know what to look for.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lord raven said:


> Just as I expected, if the volume is high on Mojo, signal clips. Double red takes the volume of my amp to 1 o'clock. Need to find a sweet spot.
> 
> Thanks, though. There is no bass with external amp, WHY LOL
> 
> I think I should let it burn it for a while, I haven't fully charged it to be honest, I was too excited. Jumped from a Geek Pulse SFi.




Each volume click is 1dB. So if you know the level you want to drive your amp with you can measure from double red (-10dBV approx).

The real starting point for volume is the preset... Which 3Vrms. Then step down from there... My -10dBV figure is 20 clicks down from the 3Vrms and I rounded the actual level.


----------



## twiceboss

grumpyoldguy said:


> "Damn good" bass is not any more specific than "good" bass. I still think EQ is the way to go for this.
> 
> For sound stage you're looking for phase matched left/right channel outputs, channel isolation, and amplitude control at a minimum.
> 
> I don't know much about devices available in that price range, but at least you know what to look for.


 
 This is what I refer to:
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/nano-ican/
  
 yes, damn good bass I mean here is for basshead. Not a normal punch but basshead punch which TH600 capable to produce but sometimes it is not that good with EQ because will bloated the mids and highs...


----------



## Lord Raven

grumpyoldguy said:


> Each volume click is 1dB. So if you know the level you want to drive your amp with you can measure from double red (-10dBV approx).
> 
> The real starting point for volume is the preset... Which 3Vrms. Then step down from there... My -10dBV figure is 20 clicks down from the 3Vrms and I rounded the actual level.


 
 By chance, I started feeling comfortable on double blues, which is I think 3Vrms. Coincidence.
  
 Too early to conclude anything, I think Mojo as a mobile DAC is mind blowing, such a small wonder. But with my amp, it is not really hitting the sweet spot. I need to be patient. I have to wait for burning it in. 
  
 Guys, I asked, how to setup the Foobar2000, read the entire 3rd post, tried everything, still the DSD playback gives an error. The JRiver working just fine.
  
 Also, does upsampling everything to 2 x DSD helps the sound on Mojo? Would really appreciate if someone could answer this, I am new Mojo user, need guidance of senior members  Thanks GOG!


----------



## twiceboss

lord raven said:


> By chance, I started feeling comfortable on double blues, which is I think 3Vrms. Coincidence.
> 
> Too early to conclude anything, I think Mojo as a mobile DAC is mind blowing, such a small wonder. But with my amp, it is not really hitting the sweet spot. I need to be patient. I have to wait for burning it in.
> 
> ...


 
 Did u install Asio or Wasapi to your foobar?


----------



## kiwikozo

set845 said:


> I own both the Mojo and the DFR and I love them both for what they are but the Mojo is miles apart. No BS. The Mojo's frequency response is much better than the DFR. There's something that is just "right" about the tonality of the Mojo that the DFR doesn't quite have. The timing of the Mojo is better and it doesn't have that glare in the treble that the Dragonfly has. These are things that can't be measured. I've owned the original Dragonfly, the 2.1, and now the Red so I'm pretty familiar with them. Just because you can't hear it doesn't make it so.


 
 Thanks, I'll give it a listen for a few days. I just hate being super critical about music / frequency responses and switching between devices constantly. It's headache-inducing for me! Would you say the Mojo has a better sounstage for movies? As stated before I'll only use stereo headphones, in this case Fidelio X2's.
  
 Considering I'm only using it in one place never on the go... would you say there are better alternatives for the price of the mojo?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

twiceboss said:


> This is what I refer to:
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/nano-ican/
> 
> yes, damn good bass I mean here is for basshead. Not a normal punch but basshead punch which TH600 capable to produce but sometimes it is not that good with EQ because will bloated the mids and highs...




Okay. This isn't going anywhere. Almost every amp will have a ruler flat response and slight roll off at the edges. Which is why I'll say again, you should use parametric EQ. Parametric being the operative word here. Graphic equalizers will have the problem you're talking about... Parametric means you can shape it yourself. 

Your headphones will have the biggest impact on the frequency response ofyour system.


----------



## x RELIC x

lord raven said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my Mojo today, and I need to know how to use it as a standalone DAC, I will use my headphone amp with it. Do I connect the headphones jack into the RCA on my amp? But it wouldn't bypass the internal amp of the Mojo, isn't it?
> 
> ...




All the information regarding the lack of a separate amp stage is in *THE THIRD POST OF THIS THREAD* as the thread title suggests. Rob Watts, the designer of Chord DACs, has graciously shared his design approach and I suggest anyone with questions refer to the third post for answers as Mython has spent a considerable amount of time gathering and organizing this information for users.

TL;DR

The Mojo indeed just uses the I/V conversion only in the output path. Think of it as the Mojo is driving headphones from the Mojo's discrete line output. It has to do with the substrate noise lacking from the DAC (and the resulting incredible measured performance) that he is able to do this without analogue filtering, or extra op-amps in the path. No other non-Chord DAC takes this approach because they require extra filtering in the analogue stage. Again, Rob explains it better in the third post.


----------



## maxh22

lord raven said:


> Also, does upsampling everything to 2 x DSD helps the sound on Mojo? Would really appreciate if someone could answer this, I am new Mojo user, need guidance of senior members  Thanks GOG!


 
 Upsampling to DSD will do nothing but hinder the sound quality. Mojo sounds better over PCM as it is.


----------



## x RELIC x

lord raven said:


> By chance, I started feeling comfortable on double blues, which is I think 3Vrms. Coincidence.
> 
> Too early to conclude anything, I think Mojo as a mobile DAC is mind blowing, such a small wonder. But with my amp, it is not really hitting the sweet spot. I need to be patient. I have to wait for burning it in.
> 
> ...




Rob has expressed,* in the third post*, that upsampling is a bad idea. In particular he is not a fan of DSD.

Here, I'll quote it for you:




> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deftone

twiceboss said:


> Does it really have a punchy bass for edm? Also not a harsh highs when crank up the volume?




Sennheiser ie80 is perfect for you


----------



## maxh22

deftone said:


> Sennheiser ie80 is perfect for you


 
 Yes the IE 80 has lots of bass and you can tune it to your preference. The synergy with Mojo is quite good actually. It makes the IE 80 sound warm and non fatiguing


----------



## twiceboss

grumpyoldguy said:


> Okay. This isn't going anywhere. Almost every amp will have a ruler flat response and slight roll off at the edges. Which is why I'll say again, you should use parametric EQ. Parametric being the operative word here. Graphic equalizers will have the problem you're talking about... Parametric means you can shape it yourself.
> 
> Your headphones will have the biggest impact on the frequency response ofyour system.


 
 U mean like this?
 http://www.musicgoroundboston.com/p/508228/used-audio-arts-engineering-model-1500-parametric-eq?gclid=CjwKEAjw-Oy_BRDg4Iqok57a4kcSJADsuDK1AIEM-02SuMUnVq7nhGhciDk9PsZXzaQ76QQEbLJOFRoCuYfw_wcB


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

twiceboss said:


> U mean like this?
> http://www.musicgoroundboston.com/p/508228/used-audio-arts-engineering-model-1500-parametric-eq?gclid=CjwKEAjw-Oy_BRDg4Iqok57a4kcSJADsuDK1AIEM-02SuMUnVq7nhGhciDk9PsZXzaQ76QQEbLJOFRoCuYfw_wcB




No. 

Like this.


----------



## Set845

kiwikozo said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a listen for a few days. I just hate being super critical about music / frequency responses and switching between devices constantly. It's headache-inducing for me! Would you say the Mojo has a better sounstage for movies? As stated before I'll only use stereo headphones, in this case Fidelio X2's.
> 
> Considering I'm only using it in one place never on the go... would you say there are better alternatives for the price of the mojo?




You should be able to immediately hear the differences between the two without too much switching between them, the Mojo is that much better. I can't really speak for movie soundstage, but for music, the Mojo has more space between instruments, more precise placing, is slightly wider and much deeper. There are more layers of detail in the depth direction and they seem to more in focus.
It's less fatiguing. That's the part that takes a while to figure out.
As far as better alternative's for the price, purely for sound there is none. But if sound isn't the criteria then strictly for desktop there are better alternatives. I can't really speak for them because I never owned them.


----------



## kiwikozo

Thanks, great to hear! Looking forward to the Mojo arriving tomorrow! Really hoping I can immediately tell the difference.


----------



## Set845

kiwikozo said:


> Thanks, great to hear! Looking forward to the Mojo arriving tomorrow! Really hoping I can immediately tell the difference.




Let us know!


----------



## twiceboss

grumpyoldguy said:


> No.
> 
> Like this.


 
 i have equalify pro for my spotify, it looks kinda the same?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

twiceboss said:


> i have equalify pro for my spotify, it looks kinda the same?




Okay so use a 100Hz low shelf to bump the bass to something you like. The taper will prevent it from gaining the mids.


----------



## Lord Raven

twiceboss said:


> Did u install Asio or Wasapi to your foobar?


 
 Wasapi doesn't show in Foobar2000 settings at all. WHY?
  
 In JRiver, both ASIO and Wasapi show up.


----------



## twiceboss

grumpyoldguy said:


> Okay so use a 100Hz low shelf to bump the bass to something you like. The taper will prevent it from gaining the mids.


 
 oh okay, I did that always before. Just wondering can it be better than that.
  
 It's okay if that's the only option I can go


----------



## twiceboss

lord raven said:


> Wasapi doesn't show in Foobar2000 settings at all. WHY?
> 
> In JRiver, both ASIO and Wasapi show up.


 
 U need to install it by yourself.
  
 Eg: Google "Foobar2000 wasapi"
  
 Download
 Go to Foobar2000 preference
 Install (find the place of downloaded wasapi)
 Finish
 Still in preference; Output - Choose mojo event


----------



## Lord Raven

Great information, I did go through parts of 3rd post to setup mojo initially, looks like need to keep going back there. 
  
 Do you think Mojo benefits from an external amp? It individually sounds so good, OMG!
  
 Quote:


x relic x said:


> All the information regarding the lack of a separate amp stage is in *THE THIRD POST OF THIS THREAD* as the thread title suggests. Rob Watts, the designer of Chord DACs, has graciously shared his design approach and I suggest anyone with questions refer to the third post for answers as @Mython has spent a considerable amount of time gathering and organizing this information for users.
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> The Mojo indeed just uses the I/V conversion only in the output path. Think of it as the Mojo is driving headphones from the Mojo's discrete line output. It has to do with the substrate noise lacking from the DAC (and the resulting incredible measured performance) that he is able to do this without analogue filtering, or extra op-amps in the path. No other non-Chord DAC takes this approach because they require extra filtering in the analogue stage. Again, Rob explains it better in the third post.


 
   
 Almost, all my music library is DSD, thanks for the advice. 
  
 Quote:


x relic x said:


> Rob has expressed,* in the third post*, that upsampling is a bad idea. In particular he is not a fan of DSD.
> 
> Here, I'll quote it for you:


----------



## Lord Raven

I hear people say, some DACs are good with PCM and some with DSD. DSD DAC users are normally talking about upsampling everything to 2 x DSD. Don't really know this phenomenon. Thanks though, I'll leave this idea.
  
 Quote:


maxh22 said:


> Upsampling to DSD will do nothing but hinder the sound quality. Mojo sounds better over PCM as it is.


----------



## Lord Raven

twiceboss said:


> U need to install it by yourself.
> 
> Eg: Google "Foobar2000 wasapi"
> 
> ...


 
 Ok I will try this in the morning :/


----------



## twiceboss

lord raven said:


> Ok I will try this in the morning :/


 
 It's simple and easy. No worries!


----------



## twiceboss

Just added this to my foobar2000, much better EQ
  
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dsp_xgeq


----------



## maxh22

Speaking of EQ, I think there is something wrong with UAPP's EQ software. After the latest update was released that enabled bitperfect playback I found that my Hugo preset (boosted treble) sounds awefully distorted compared to the last version of UAPP. Can anyone else try out the EQ and let me know if this happend to you too? It's a shame because the latest update improved the GUI..


----------



## x RELIC x

For questions regarding the Mojo design, implementation and the views of the designer a good subsection in the third post is 'informative posts by Rob Watts'. Highly recommended that everyone read this.

Regarding adding an amp it all depends on what your goals are, your sonic preferences, and synergy with your headphones. The Mojo is powerful, as powerful as the Hugo and almost as powerful as the Hugo TT, so it can drive a wide variety of headphones. The Mojo is tuned a little smooth for it's intended purpose of a portable device, but honestly it isn't overly smooth at all compared to Chord's flagship DAC the DAVE, they share a similar tonality. Be aware that adding an amp can only add it's own sonic flavour and distortions, which is why Rob's designs do not use a separate headphone amp in his unique design. His goal is transparency to the original performance and the more components in the path will only reduce the transparency, which is against his design goals. 

I've used separate amps such as the Oppo HA-1 (the amp portion), Cavalli Liquid Carbon, and Cavalli Liquid Crimson as well as a few portable amps with the Mojo. All of them added their own slight variation to the sound and some of them more pleasing than others, but none of them really added any drive capability with the headphones I've tested, namely the Focal Utopia, ETHER Flow, ETHER C(1.1), and LCD-2.2. Now none of these headphones are really difficult to drive and they all play at the lower end of the Mojo's volume to reach an average listening level of 80-85 dB, and they all sound great straight out of the Mojo.

I guess the short answer is that adding an extra amp _can not increase_ measured performance (except power output depending on the amp and headphone requirements), but it may add a sonic flavour that's pleasing to the individual. The former point is unavoidable. The latter point is entirely a personal decision.


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> Speaking of EQ, I think there is something wrong with UAPP's EQ software. After the latest update was released that enabled bitperfect playback I found that my Hugo preset (boosted treble) sounds awefully distorted compared to the last version of UAPP. Can anyone else try out the EQ and let me know if this happend to you too? It's a shame because the latest update improved the GUI..


 Try N7, imo it sounds better.


----------



## maxh22

jmills8 said:


> Try N7, imo it sounds better.




It doesn't support Tidal so it's not a useful replacement for me


----------



## canali

guys sorry to ask but this volume table is for the hugo...I can't find a similar one for the mojo.
  

  
  
 1/found my volume setting is blue to purple-ish (using flc 8s...have a pretty good seal, too)
 based on this table i'm a bit concerned.... am i going deaf? (this is when outside, walking around, however)
  
 2/also find my battery life is not 8 hrs...more like 4-5 based on my listening so far....anyfind have similar experiences?


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> guys sorry to ask but this volume table is for the hugo...I can't find a similar one for the mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The chart doesn't quite match the Mojo because the Mojo has more steps and the steps are halved in the lower and upper end of the volume for finer control (see my review for specifics).

Um, the Flc8 is 11 Ohm with a sensitivity of 93 dB/mW (yes this is a measure of SPL - I simply grabbed the spec listed from their website) so even though the impedance is low the sensitivity is also a bit low. That said, it seems to me like it would be _really loud_, definitely louder than what's good for you for long term listening. If the outside noise is too loud to drown out then I suggest using your IEM as an earplug and turn the music off.

For reference I listen to the ETHER Flow (23 Ohm, 92 dB/mW) at barely double red (34 clicks from zero) for an output of approximately 80-85 dB on average with my music. If you are listening at the first violet/blue volume (aproximately 25 clicks) then you should be just fine. If you are listening at blue/violet at around 65-70 clicks from zero I would say you should go see an audiologist (I can recommend Jamie in New West Minister to you).

Get a SPL app and measure the sound output from from the Flc8 nozzle pointed _directly_ in to the mic of the smartphone playing the music you listen to at those levels. This will give you a ballpark as to what level you are listening at (over 90 dB for long term usage is loud). Make sure the Flc8 nozzle is directly over the mic or you'll get a lower than expected reading. 

_I just want to comment in general that, although it may be enjoyable, that loud/unsafe listening volume with headphones/IEMs will wreck your hearing. Period. You wouldn't stare in to the sun for any length of time knowing that it will damage your sense of sight simply because it's pretty. Don't do the same with your sense of hearing. The worst part is that with hearing damage it sneaks up on you and you'll simply continue to increase the volume over time before you realize it's far too late._ Apologies if it sounds like doom and gloom but _every headphone listener_ should take this seriously.


Edit: Regarding battery life, let it drain to blinking red and then do a full uninterrupted charge and then time the battery life. It's worked for users in the past.


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> The chart doesn't quite match the Mojo because the Mojo has more steps and the steps are halved in the lower and upper end of the volume for finer control (see my review for specifics).
> 
> Um, the Flc8 is 11 Ohm with a sensitivity of 93 dB/mW (yes this is a measure of SPL - I simply grabbed the spec listed from their website) so even though the impedance is low the sensitivity is also a bit low. That said, it seems to me like it would be _really loud_, definitely louder than what's good for you for long term listening. If the outside noise is too loud to drown out then I suggest using your IEM as an earplug and turn the music off.
> 
> ...


 
  
 many thanks for your thoughtful and detailed reply...on the spl app...where to best download and do i need any special equipment
 (I do have an ipod hooked up the mojo)https://www.google.ca/search?q=spl+app&oq=spl+app&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.1650j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
  
 ...i only have a laptop.
 btw.....i clicked from the beginnning...it's the 25 clicks i'm at (whew)
  
 and with ipod using dragonfly red (same flc 8s iems) my pref vol is about 40-45% of  max (when outside that is)
 inside i''ve not doubt the volume is lower still.
  
 about the battery life, however: yes i hadn't used the mojo for some time ...so while i put it away unused for a few months full charge
 when i went to hook it up again it was blinking red...each night i top it up as much as i can to 'blue light'.
 but haven't timed it yet.
  
 and as per my pref'd volume: i do value my hearing...always trying to strike a fine balance between listening to it as low as i can but still have music and bass slam (closet basshead...basshead 'lite')...or if i do crank it, no more than one song...and never ear splitting loud.


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> many thanks for your thoughtful and detailed reply...on the spl app...where to best download and do i need any special equipment
> (I do have an ipod hooked up the mojo)https://www.google.ca/search?q=spl+app&oq=spl+app&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.1650j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...i only have a laptop as 'computer'




I just use this one but you can find a wide variety in the app store or Google Play store. I like this one because it seems sensitive enough and I can calibrate the level:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sound-level-meter/id391348699?mt=8

The only equipment you need is a smartphone or something that can load an app with a mic to pick up the sound.

Of course purchasing a proper SPL meter is the most accurate as these apps can only do so much with the built in mic on a smartphone, but it'll give you a ballpark. Kind of like a canary in a cage.


Here I'm testing the output of the Utopia from the DAVE. Again, I don't expect it to be super accurate, but it does tell me if I'm in a range that is reasonable. The foam cutout is sealing the earcup (with the iPhone 5S poking through a slit I cut out) for a more accurate reading as it's louder when the earcup is sealed. For IEMs I just put the nozzle right on the mesh over the mic. A small movement from directly over the mic reads very differently so be sure you are directly over the mic. You'll have to move it around to find the loudest reading.



Edit: Note the peak level of 82 dB and the average level of 67 dB. On the Utopia this is not too quiet at all as that headphone has so much punch.


----------



## x RELIC x

canali, I just read your edit, I didn't think you'd be at the 65-70 clicks, but it's good that it's been established and I don't mind giving the info for others that may be unaware.


----------



## Zojokkeli

twiceboss said:


> Does it really have a punchy bass for edm? Also not a harsh highs when crank up the volume?


 
  
 I wouldn't say it has a punchy bass, which is the reason why I sold mine and got EarSonics Velvet instead.


----------



## Rob Watts

canali said:


> guys sorry to ask but this volume table is for the hugo...I can't find a similar one for the mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The color setting for Hugo and Mojo is the same - the only difference is below -43 dB and above +3dB the differing light scheme kicks in. Also you can see variations in the two balls color as it gets closer to the next level.
  
 As for battery life, this depends upon how well charged it is, and whether you are using USB or optical/coax, how loud you play, and the impedance of the headphones. So driving 300 ohms, using optical, green volume, you will get 8 hours. Use USB it will be 6 and a half hours. Use a low impedance IEM, green volume, and it will get worse. Use an 8 ohm loudspeaker and you will get even lower battery life.
  
 Rob


----------



## analogmusic

Just compared Hugo to a well regarded (Delta Sigma DAC chip) digital source.
  
 While sonically there doesn't appear to be a night and day difference sonically due to the amp/speaker combination, musically it was night and day.
  
 On the Hugo (and Mojo/ Hugo TT and Dave) the musicians seem to be enjoying the performance, but on the other digital source, the vocalist and musicians seemed to be stressed out and the performance seems jilted.
  
 One has to listen carefully to hear it, but the difference is there.


----------



## canali

rob watts said:


> The color setting for Hugo and Mojo is the same - the only difference is below -43 dB and above +3dB the differing light scheme kicks in. Also you can see variations in the two balls color as it gets closer to the next level.
> 
> As for battery life, this depends upon how well charged it is, and whether you are using USB or optical/coax, how loud you play, and the impedance of the headphones. So driving 300 ohms, using optical, green volume, you will get 8 hours. Use USB it will be 6 and a half hours. Use a low impedance IEM, green volume, and it will get worse. Use an 8 ohm loudspeaker and you will get even lower battery life.
> 
> Rob




Thanks rob..appreciate your reply...maybe I'll go see an audiologist after all... hope other fly users can chime in on colours used per volume... am a bit worried.... but is '25 clicks of volume' in some normal / average range?


----------



## salla45

I have had my mojo about a year now, and mainly been using it connected to the USB power supply (min 2amps). Recently it seems to be going into a charging/discharging cycle even when connected to power.
  
 This is what I have observed:
  
 It will charge up ok (solid white LED) then when charged it goes into a discharging state; the LED flashes white and whatever the unconnected (battery powered) state may be - ie Blue then green then yellow then red, etc - until it finally just shuts down (all whilst the USB charging is still connected). The only way I can get it to recharge is to physically unplug the device and then reconnect the USB to begin the charging again.
  
 It's not a huge problem, but it does mean it's a bit of a lottery if I every want to actually use it on battery as it could be discharged or nearly so when I come to use it in a portable environment which is annoying.
  
 Wondering if anyone else had experienced this problem, if it's a recognised fault, etc?
  
 (ps.. Not sure if this is relevant but, prior to this regular problem, my mojo was getting REALLY hot whilst charging and using, like too hot to touch. Now when it is charging it is barely warm)
  
 Cheers!


----------



## guliver

I am new to the club just got my Mojo today got it on impulse in 5minutes after reading a review. Until now was listening out of a DX90 but lately I Made a DNLA WiFi music server out of a raspberry PI since I much prefer picking my music out of my drive I hate loading the SD!  I did try to use the DX90 as DAC on android it worked more or less on my tablet but not from my phone witch officially does not support USB Audio anyway total surprise I got it working on it  with a powered USB OTG Hub. I also fed the mojo thru coax and DX90 much better sound and not as analytic or dry
  
 I must say I am delighted by the sound of this little beast, I am kind of exited just sharing my first few hours with my new toy!


----------



## Forty6

guliver said:


> I am new to the club just got my Mojo today got it on impulse in 5minutes after reading a review. Until now was listening out of a DX90 but lately I Made a DNLA WiFi music server out of a raspberry PI since I much prefer picking my music out of my drive I hate loading the SD!  I did try to use the DX90 as DAC on android it worked more or less on my tablet but not from my phone witch officially does not support USB Audio anyway total surprise I got it working on it  with a powered USB OTG Hub. I also fed the mojo thru coax and DX90 much better sound and not as analytic or dry
> 
> I must say I am delighted by the sound of this little beast, I am kind of exited just sharing my first few hours with my new toy!




What's the android phone you're using ? And do you have the brand of the usb otg hub with pictures ?


----------



## miketlse

guliver said:


> I am new to the club just got my Mojo today got it on impulse in 5minutes after reading a review. Until now was listening out of a DX90 but lately I Made a DNLA WiFi music server out of a raspberry PI since I much prefer picking my music out of my drive I hate loading the SD!  I did try to use the DX90 as DAC on android it worked more or less on my tablet but not from my phone witch officially does not support USB Audio anyway total surprise I got it working on it  with a powered USB OTG Hub. I also fed the mojo thru coax and DX90 much better sound and not as analytic or dry
> 
> I must say I am delighted by the sound of this little beast, I am kind of exited just sharing my first few hours with my new toy!


 
  
 Many of us will recognise your excitement - for many it leads to revisiting music libraries/files that have been untouched for years, plus exploring new artists and music, because it all sounds so good with the Mojo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 A couple of hundred pages back, there were a few posts from members who have built Raspberry Pi docking stations for their Mojos. You may find the posts interesting (assuming that you haven't already read them). For example:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/21135#post_12785838  
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20775#post_12766174


----------



## miketlse

miketlse said:


> Many Mojo owners have shown interest in using the new Shanling M1 as a music source for their Mojos.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/555#post_12921660
> 
> ...


 
  
 It looks like the beta software update works well, and allows the M1 and Mojo to pair. Just PM Shanling if you want to try the software.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/585#post_12925956


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> Many of us will recognise your excitement - for many it leads to revisiting music libraries/files that have been untouched for years, plus exploring new artists and music, because it all sounds so good with the Mojo.
> 
> A couple of hundred pages back, there were a few posts from members who have built Raspberry Pi docking stations for their Mojos. You may find the posts interesting (assuming that you haven't already read them). For example:
> 
> ...




These are cool. I need to get a 3D printer.


----------



## Light - Man

Those looking for a small transport/ source/ DAP for their Mojo may be interested in this post on the thread that Mython previously mentioned.
  
 Edit: Oops right link now.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/585#post_12925956


----------



## guliver

miketlse said:


> Many of us will recognise your excitement - for many it leads to revisiting music libraries/files that have been untouched for years, plus exploring new artists and music, because it all sounds so good with the Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for the links they are very informative but actually my Raspberry use has been to steam the music over my network by creating a very inexpensive Nas with OpenMediaVault (OMV) like this but just with one drive  no Raid involve at this point.
  
 http://www.techradar.com/how-to/computing/how-to-build-your-own-raspberry-pi-nas-1315968


----------



## RPB65

This may have been said already, I have not been reading this thread for a few weeks, 
 My Lavricable is now working with iOS 10.1 Public Beta 2. It was not initially working with iOS 10 release version.


----------



## x RELIC x

Congrats Chord on your two 'Best in Show' awards at CanJam RMAF 2016 for Mojo and DAVE! 

https://www.facebook.com/chordelectronics/photos/a.193269360773093.31554.110747222358641/879973092102713/?type=3&theater


----------



## rwelles

canali said:


> Thanks rob..appreciate your reply...maybe I'll go see an audiologist after all... hope other fly users can chime in on colours used per volume... am a bit worried.... but is '25 clicks of volume' in some normal / average range?


 

 There are a few variables that need to be determined before one can say a specific number of "clicks." The first two are determined by the headphone/earphone: sensitivity and impedance. You should be able to get those values from the manufacturer. In the case of my Angie customs, the sensitivity is rated at 117 db/SPL @ 1 mW and the impedance is 17 ohms. Typically, I set the volume between 14 and 30 "clicks." If your 'phones has different specs, then you will need to use a different range.
  
 The third variable is the average volume of the music, which will be different for each song/album. That is why I use such a wide range of volumes.
  
 Depending on your 'phones, it is possible that 25 "clicks" could be damaging your hearing. I would encourage you to visit an audiologist.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rwelles said:


> There are a few variables that need to be determined before one can say a specific number of "clicks." The first two are determined by the headphone/earphone: sensitivity and impedance. You should be able to get those values from the manufacturer. In the case of my Angie customs, the sensitivity is rated at 117 db/SPL @ 1 mW and the impedance is 17 ohms. Typically, I set the volume between 14 and 30 "clicks." If your 'phones has different specs, then you will need to use a different range.
> 
> The third variable is the average volume of the music, which will be different for each song/album. That is why I use such a wide range of volumes.
> 
> Depending on your 'phones, it is possible that 25 "clicks" could be damaging your hearing. I would encourage you to visit an audiologist. :basshead:




14-30 clicks and 25 clicks with reference to what? The preset? Above or below?

But the guy above is right. You need the nominal sensitivity and impedance number along with the output level for people to make an apples to apples comparison.

I assume the output level is measured for a full scale input to the DAC, so you don't really need to share the mean value for your audio file..


----------



## rwelles

grumpyoldguy said:


> 14-30 clicks and 25 clicks with reference to what? The preset? Above or below?
> 
> But the guy above is right. You need the nominal sensitivity and impedance number along with the output level for people to make an apples to apples comparison.
> 
> I assume the output level is measured for a full scale input to the DAC, so you don't really need to share the mean value for your audio file..


 

 I apologize for making an assumption... In this case, I assumed that a "click" is pushing the + volume button/ball once, with the number of "clicks" is counting up from zero volume (both balls are unlit). This usage of "click" has been used extensively in this thread.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rwelles said:


> I apologize for making an assumption... In this case, I assumed that a "click" is pushing the + volume button/ball once, with the number of "clicks" is counting up from zero volume (both balls are unlit). This usage of "click" has been used extensively in this thread.




No apologies needed. I've seen instances in this thread where clicks meant clicks down from the preset (3Vrms, not max volume). That's why I asked. 

Not relevant to the discussion, but I actually prefer the reference to be the 3Vrms with clicks being above or below this value. Each click is a 1dB step, so it makes calculating the nominal output level much easier. Otherwise I have to figure out how many dB down from 3Vrms one click up from mute is and then add the remaining clicks to that.


----------



## canali

grumpyoldguy said:


> No apologies needed. I've seen instances in this thread where clicks meant clicks down from the preset (3Vrms, not max volume). That's why I asked.
> 
> Not relevant to the discussion, but I actually prefer the reference to be the 3Vrms with clicks being above or below this value. Each click is a 1dB step, so it makes calculating the nominal output level much easier. Otherwise I have to figure out how many dB down from 3Vrms one click up from mute is and then add the remaining clicks to that.


 
 yes guys...thanks.
 my mojo is zero'd down to as low as can be...then i click the volume + button,
 one by one, til the balls light up and start to change colours...
 25 was the blue/purple..
  
 and as per xrelic's helpful info:
_ the Flc8 is 11 Ohm with a sensitivity of 93 dB/mW_


----------



## ubs28

Did anyone try the new B&W P9 headphone with the Chord Mojo? If so, how does this pairing sound?


----------



## NaiveSound

Just want to say...i love it when it covers up my wall in nice colors


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> No apologies needed. I've seen instances in this thread where clicks meant clicks down from the preset (3Vrms, not max volume). That's why I asked.
> 
> Not relevant to the discussion, but I actually prefer the reference to be the 3Vrms with clicks being above or below this value. Each click is a 1dB step, so it makes calculating the nominal output level much easier. Otherwise I have to figure out how many dB down from 3Vrms one click up from mute is and then add the remaining clicks to that.




There is a different volume control at the lower range of the volume and at the upper range of the volume output vs the middle range. IMO it's easier to count from zero if sticking within the lower end of the volume spectrum. 

From my review:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14291



> "As I mentioned earlier the volume levels have finer resolution than the Hugo and I asked Rob what the volume range is and this is his reply:
> 
> _“Mojo’s total volume range is -70 dB to +18 dB. The low level range is from -70 dB to -34 dB in two steps per colour change (so each colour has two steps).
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> There is a different volume control at the lower range of the volume and at the upper range of the volume output vs the middle range. IMO it's easier to count from zero if sticking within the lower end of the volume spectrum.
> 
> From my review:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14291




Man, this is a confusing scheme. Why did they need to make it so hard to determine nominal output level?

dB by itself is relative, so is it -70 to +18 relative to the 3Vrms? So 105uVrms to 23Vrms(!!!)... That upper bound can't be right...


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> Man, this is a confusing scheme. Why did they need to make it so hard to determine nominal output level?
> 
> dB by itself is relative, so is it -70 to +18 relative to the 3Vrms? So 105uVrms to 23Vrms(!!!)... That upper bound can't be right...




I just quoted what I was told straight from the horses mouth. The explanation was so that the user can have finer control for sensitive headphones/IEMs at the lower end and also adjusted for control at the upper end.

The upper limit has been measured 7V max peak on a full battery (not confirmed AFAIK) and 5.3Vrms:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/6105#post_12124971


The different volume scheme is simply for user friendliness and is also mentioned in the Mojo Manual. 

http://chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo/manual/Mojo-User-Manual.pdf

Rob has confirmed a 5.3Vrms from the Mojo. Why not PM Rob Watts with all your questions as he'll be the best one to give you a straight answer about the volume scheme.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> I just quoted what I was told straight from the horses mouth. The explanation was so that the user can have finer control for sensitive headphones/IEMs at the lower end and also adjusted for control at the upper end.
> 
> The upper limit has been measured 7V max peak on a full battery (not confirmed AFAIK) and 5.3Vrms:
> 
> ...




I'm not disputing what you're saying, I'm just trying to understand it. 

So if 5.3Vrms is at +18dB, then -4.5dBV is approximately the reference. So -70dB is -74.5dBV or roughly 189uVrms. Much more reasonable numbers. 

Here's what I'm not sure I understand correctly now, so please check me on this...

From -70 (-74.5dBV approx) to -34 (-38.5dBV approx) it's half dB steps? (2 steps per color change, assuming color change = 1dB)

Then from -34 (-38.5dBV approx) to +2 (-2.5dBV approx) colors change together... So 2dB steps?

Then from +2 (-2.5dBV approx) to +18 (14.5dBV approx) it's 1dB steps? (taken verbatim)

So if I wanted a roughly -10dBV output, I would start at the max volume and click down 16 times to get to about -2.5dBV then 4 more clicks to approximately -10.5dBV. 

If I take into account power conditions, maybe I want to aim one click higher and stop at -8.5dBV nominal? Is a 1.5dB drop a reasonable expectation? How stable will that level be?


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> yes guys...thanks.
> my mojo is zero'd down to as low as can be...then i click the volume + button,
> one by one, til the balls light up and start to change colours...
> 25 was the blue/purple..
> ...




Well I listen to 16ohm iems at double red, I like listening to metal a little louder.


----------



## stacksmasher

Hello new Mojo owner here. I am having a little confusion with the cables for COAX and connectivity. Does anyone have a list of cables for each application?


----------



## Deftone

Any mojo owners that use it with HD650, how well do you think it drives them? Some people say it's sounds weak with no life them others say it sounds great and mojo has no problems driving it.


----------



## theveterans

deftone said:


> Any mojo owners that use it with HD650, how well do you think it drives them? Some people say it's sounds weak with no life them others say it sounds great and mojo has no problems driving it.


 
  
 IMO, some say it's weak because they prefer a bright amp + warm headphone (HD650) than a warm analog out of Mojo + warm headphone. Double warm = too polite IMO, but YMMV. BTW, Mojo has enough power to make the HD650 sing, but the synergy varies by people's opinion.


----------



## Edric Li

Guys, what is THE most portable mojo stack you can think of?
  
 The new Sony A30 - WM port to usb - Mojo?
 IPod Touch - CCK - Mojo with adaptor?
 AK120mk2 - Toslink - Mojo?
 AK70 - usb to usb - Mojo (with the nice dignis case)?
 Lotoo Paw 5000 - Optical - Mojo?
  
 I lean towards the iPod Touch solution but really have no idea how big it actually would be. Need advice!


----------



## canali

edric li said:


> Guys, what is THE most portable mojo stack you can think of?
> 
> The new Sony A30 - WM port to usb - Mojo?
> IPod Touch - CCK - Mojo with adaptor?
> ...


 
 please define portable....is this just about weight, form footprint, cables needed?
 i am using the ipod touch 6 and mojo.
 weight: 365g...wish it were lighter, slimmer, less bulky for sure.
  
 only use the apple cck cable, but it's a bitch...breaks easily enough with all the bending
 (anyone else has had issues with the cck cable?)...had one break today...luckily apple replaced
 it at the store no cost (only 3 mo old using between dragonfly red and mojo)


----------



## x RELIC x

edric li said:


> Guys, what is THE most portable mojo stack you can think of?
> 
> The new Sony A30 - WM port to usb - Mojo?
> IPod Touch - CCK - Mojo with adaptor?
> ...




Look through the gallery of images on the upper right side of the page and look at all the devices being stacked with the Mojo. I believe the smallest would be the Shanling M1 (not pictured yet) or the AK100mk2 (as seen in the pic below), and then the AK70.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm not disputing what you're saying, I'm just trying to understand it.
> 
> So if 5.3Vrms is at +18dB, then -4.5dBV is approximately the reference. So -70dB is -74.5dBV or roughly 189uVrms. Much more reasonable numbers.
> 
> ...




Yes, I believe the steps are in 1/2 dB increments up to -34, but after -34 it's 1 step per increment, and after +2 it's 2 steps (not sure on this though). I am not the authority on the measurements or implementation. You are asking for figures that I am not qualified to answer accurately, but hopefully I can help point you in the right direction. Rob Watts.

I do believe he's mentioned the power is very stable throughout the power level, but again, I have no data on this.


----------



## Edric Li

canali said:


> edric li said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, what is THE most portable mojo stack you can think of?
> ...


 
  
 Slim, slim, slim... Less pressure on the cable when inside pocket


----------



## x RELIC x

edric li said:


> Slim, slim, slim... Less pressure on the cable when inside pocket




For slim scratch my previous post. Not really that slim. Perhaps the Shanling M1 pictured below. Just recently confirmed to work with the beta firmware.


----------



## Rob Watts

x relic x said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not disputing what you're saying, I'm just trying to understand it.
> ...


 
 Just for accuracy - a change in volume is always in +/- 1dB steps.
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

rob watts said:


> Just for accuracy - a change in volume is always in +/- 1dB steps.
> 
> Rob




Ah, so it's simply a visual guide for the two step colour changes on the lower and upper portions. Thanks Rob!


----------



## ubs28

theveterans said:


> IMO, some say it's weak because they prefer a bright amp + warm headphone (HD650) than a warm analog out of Mojo + warm headphone. Double warm = too polite IMO, but YMMV. BTW, Mojo has enough power to make the HD650 sing, but the synergy varies by people's opinion.




Did you even try the Mojo + HD 650? Because that is not how the HD 650 sounds like on the Mojo.


----------



## Light - Man

Anyone using the Samsung Galaxy Note 7 smartphone should know about this potential battery problem!!! 




 
  
  
*http://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/samsung-warns-note-7-owners-stop-using-your-phone-1.2824998*


----------



## Arpiben

rob watts said:


> Just for accuracy - a change in volume is always in +/- 1dB steps.
> 
> Rob


 

 For sake of accuracy too, may we have the range in dB ?
 Up to now it has been commonly written from -70dB up to +18dB.
  
 Fact is that Mojo allows something like 96 different levels ( 95 clicks).
 Fact is each change is always +/- 1dB ( measured).
  
 But range provided in threads or reviews is not matching (-70dB up +18dB is 88dB or 88steps)
 Thanks.


----------



## x RELIC x

For those interested Mimouille has posted what his Shanling M1 looks like stacked with the Mojo. 
Dang that's small!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/21435#post_12928345



Pic courtesy of Mimouille.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Man i don't know how people walk around with stacks kkk


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes its -76 dB to +18 dB with what would be -77 as a complete mute.
  
 Rob


----------



## rkt31

seems m1 is a bit too small to stack with mojo. rubber  bands may slip out of m1 and using double sided tape may leave marks on mojo's and m1's  surface. however if the sound via usb of m1 can beat coaxial of fiio x3 ii, m1 may be well worth.


----------



## jmills8

This one wirks really well connecting Mojo to phone.

http://www.jaben.com.hk/?product=adl-otg-mb


----------



## rkt31

as far as i know adl is owned by furutech so this cable must be expensive.


----------



## jmills8

rkt31 said:


> as far as i know adl is owned by furutech so this cable must be expensive.


 $50 USD


----------



## Frederick Wang

Mojo is a wonderful wonderful gadget, but when I used it to drive he400i, I feel 400i is very underpowered. 
 So I decide to sell 400i and keep Mojo.


----------



## quodjo105

Those of you using the fiio x3ii with mojo via coaxial how is the sound compared to other sources you've used/tried before ?. Planning to get one to pair with my mojo as it's the only dap which is cheap enough to use as source . I'm not planning to use my cell phone all the time as I can't afford to have it on air plane mode to avoid interference.


----------



## rkt31

i use fiio x3 coaxial with mojo and compared with Android usb out via Uapp. I used both with small ferrite clips. I would say fiio sounded fuller and Android was a bit thin sounding.


----------



## god-bluff

quodjo105 said:


> Those of you using the fiio x3ii with mojo via coaxial how is the sound compared to other sources you've used/tried before ?. Planning to get one to pair with my mojo as it's the only dap which is cheap enough to use as source . I'm not planning to use my cell phone all the time as I can't afford to have it on air plane mode to avoid interference.




Not the cheapest look around 8 posts back! Shanling M1

I think the (hopefully) upcoming SD card module will be the only elegant solution if you want to use the Mojo on the move? At least in a pocketful form.

That's what I'm waiting for anyway but no rush.


----------



## Light - Man

quodjo105 said:


> Those of you using the fiio x3ii with mojo via coaxial how is the sound compared to other sources you've used/tried before ?. Planning to get one to pair with my mojo as it's the only dap which is cheap enough to use as source . I'm not planning to use my cell phone all the time as I can't afford to have it on air plane mode to avoid interference.


 
  
 And remember the additional cost and hassle of getting a specific digital coaxial cable for the X3ii. - Thank Fiio for their cost saving single socket!


----------



## quodjo105

rkt31 said:


> i use fiio x3 coaxial with mojo and compared with Android usb out via Uapp. I used both with small ferrite clips. I would say fiio sounded fuller and Android was a bit thin sounding.


 thanks for sharing your impression. Is it possible to post a picture of your set up?.I just want to see how they stack up together. Thanks


----------



## Deftone

frederick wang said:


> Mojo is a wonderful wonderful gadget, but when I used it to drive he400i, I feel 400i is very underpowered.
> So I decide to sell 400i and keep Mojo.


 
  
 i dont understand this, isnt HE400i around 40ohms? mojo specs say it can drive up to 800ohms?
  
 even if power delivery started to get anemic 200ohms + its still way below
  
 i thought 40ohms would be a walk in the park for mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> i dont understand this, isnt HE400i around 40ohms? mojo specs say it can drive up to 600ohms?




Actually Chord says the Mojo can drive headphones from 4 Ohm up to 800 Ohms, but the impedance isn't the full story as there is the sensitivity spec as well as the driver type. 

That said, the HE400i is a very easy load for pretty much any amplification so the user likely just didn't like the synergy for their tastes. The HE400i has been reported to be bright and so a warmer amp will offset this. It simply isn't a drive ability issue.


----------



## Deftone

x relic x said:


> Actually Chord says the Mojo can drive headphones from 4 Ohm up to 800 Ohms, but the impedance isn't the full story as there is the sensitivity spec as well as the driver type.
> 
> That said, the HE400i is a very easy load for pretty much any amplification so the user likely just didn't like the synergy for their tastes. The HE400i has been reported to be bright and so a warmer amp will offset this. It simply isn't a drive ability issue.


 
  
 thanks, edited.
  
 well then people need to start stating that its either a power issue or synergy issue because its going to give the wrong idea to anyone interested in such combos.


----------



## twiceboss

After almost a year with my Mojo. I can say that it is freaking awesome. You cant have the same feeling with the other dac/amp. Mojo produces sound in a different way....


----------



## maxh22

x relic x said:


> Actually Chord says the Mojo can drive headphones from 4 Ohm up to 800 Ohms, but the impedance isn't the full story as there is the sensitivity spec as well as the driver type.
> 
> That said, the HE400i is a very easy load for pretty much any amplification so the user likely just didn't like the synergy for their tastes. The HE400i has been reported to be bright and so a warmer amp will offset this. It simply isn't a drive ability issue.




Actually the 400i is a neutral warm headphone .My buddy owns one and I've heard it on the Mojo many times. It drives it pretty well but not as well as the Oppo PM-1 I'm auditioning. Mojo has great control when driving the PM-1s , much better than my HD 700 .

The synergy between Mojo and 400i will appeal to those who want a relaxing yet still detailed sound. A little boost in treble on the EQ and it sounds even better


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> Actually the 400i is a neutral warm headphone .My buddy owns one and I've heard it on the Mojo many times. It drives it pretty well but not as well as the Oppo PM-1 I'm auditioning. Mojo has great control when driving the PM-1s , much better than my HD 700 .
> 
> The synergy between Mojo and 400i will appeal to those who want a relaxing yet still detailed sound. A little boost in treble on the EQ and it sounds even better




Yeah, I haven't personally heard the 400i (which is why I said it's reported to sound bright), but read a wide variety of opinions of the 400i, including some stating that it's very bright. Synergy, synergy, synergy. I still maintain, looking at the specs, that drive ability is not the issue from a power perspective as the 400i is easy to drive and the Mojo has gobs of power. Same thing like when someone says the Hugo has way more power to drive difficult headphones. No, the Mojo and Hugo are pretty much the same, power spec wise.


----------



## maxh22

x relic x said:


> Care to explain 'drives well' from your perspective?




There is a lot more oompth to the sound when Mojo is fed to my friends Mjol 2 in both Liist and tube mode. I tried it in SE and balanced mode and in balanced mode is where I heard the greatest difference in how well the transducer was controlled . It grabbed it by it's neck and bent it to it's will. In short, it made it sing better than Mojo alone could do. The difference is not night and day but it's quite noticable. I'm sure your Dave would drive it as well and/or better. 

When I auditoned Hugo a few months ago I was testing out Hifimans lineup of headphones and all of them sounded pretty good out of Hugo with the exception of the HE 1000. I had to turn the volume up to near maximum just to listen to it, and even then it didn't sound as good as when I heard it at an audioshow prior to that audition. 

The best pairing IMO was the Edition X and Hugo. It drove it with excellent control and authority, the Edition X's were singing! It was a truely addictive combo and the whole rig can be taken on the go since the editon x was made to be portable. 

I think Mojo is great on its own, and synergy aside, can drive the majority of headphones very well.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> There is a lot more oompth to the sound when Mojo is fed to my friends Mjol 2 in both Liist and tube mode. I tried it in SE and balanced mode and in balanced mode is where I heard the greatest difference in how well the transducer was controlled . It grabbed it by it's neck and bent it to it's will. In short, it made it sing better than Mojo alone could do. The difference is not night and day but it's quite noticable. I'm sure your Dave would drive it as well and/or better.
> 
> When I auditoned Hugo a few months ago I was testing out Hifimans lineup of headphones and all of them sounded pretty good out of Hugo with the exception of the HE 1000. I had to turn the volume up to near maximum just to listen to it, and even then it didn't sound as good as when I heard it at an audioshow prior to that audition.
> 
> ...




I've been pondering the full sized amp 'control' over the transducer for quite a while, even more so since I've had the Liquid Crimson in for a couple months this past summer. Yes, there is more bass impact with that amp vs just the Mojo, but the volume was barely at 9 o'clock and obviously not putting out the full power of the amp. Same with the Mojo, I listen at a relatively low portion of the volume range so there is a lot of headroom. I often wonder if I'm hearing the phat sound coloration from the amp. 

Comparing Mojo and DAVE, besides the extra resolution and the much more 'analogue' capabilities of the DAVE, I'm not hearing a night and day difference in 'oomph' with my headphones. Yes, the Mojo sounds less extended on both ends and less engaging, but I certainly don't think to myself that the headphones are actually 'under-powered' being driven from the Mojo in comparison. Oh well, I guess I'm just a little too pragmatic when it comes to the Mojo's drive ability.


----------



## Zojokkeli

I wouldn't call HE400i bright. The sound was very mid-focused and lacking in both low- and top-end (compared to TH900).


----------



## jmills8

I can easily EQ the Mojo to make it really pronounced treble and pound the bass. And it stays clean.


----------



## headwhacker

x relic x said:


> I've been pondering the full sized amp 'control' over the transducer for quite a while, even more so since I've had the Liquid Crimson in for a couple months this past summer. Yes, there is more bass impact with that amp vs just the Mojo, but the volume was barely at 9 o'clock and obviously not putting out the full power of the amp. Same with the Mojo, I listen at a relatively low portion of the volume range so there is a lot of headroom. I often wonder if I'm hearing the phat sound coloration from the amp.
> 
> Comparing Mojo and DAVE, besides the extra resolution and the much more 'analogue' capabilities of the DAVE, I'm not hearing a night and day difference in 'oomph' with my headphones. Yes, the Mojo sounds less extended on both ends and less engaging, but I certainly don't think to myself that the headphones are actually 'under-powered' being driven from the Mojo in comparison. Oh well, I guess I'm just a little too pragmatic when it comes to the Mojo's drive ability.


 
  
 I measured both Mojo and Hugo and they have the same peak voltage output at around 5.3 Vrms. They have the same power output given the same phone. The difference in sound perceived as reported by other people could be coming from other variables. 
  
 I have been comparing Hugo and Mojo and for most headphones I have tried they both sound identical. Except for a few iems (AKT8ie) where I perceive a very small difference. But then it's more likely the difference is just in my head and there is not much in reality. Except for the Stax headphones and HE-6 every headphones I have don't have any issues driven by Mojo or Hugo.


----------



## jmills8

headwhacker said:


> I measured both Mojo and Hugo and they have the same peak voltage output at around 5.3 Vrms. They have the same power output given the same phone. The difference in sound perceived as reported by other people could be coming from other variables.
> 
> I have been comparing Hugo and Mojo and for most headphones I have tried they both sound identical. Except for a few iems (AKT8ie) where I perceive a very small difference. But then it's more likely the difference is just in my head and there is not much in reality. Except for the Stax headphones and HE-6 every headphones I have don't have any issues driven by Mojo or Hugo.


 your head is reality.


----------



## ubs28

I believe Rob has said that both the Mojo, Hugo and Hugo TT have the same power.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

headwhacker said:


> I measured both Mojo and Hugo and they have the same peak voltage output at around 5.3 Vrms. They have the same power output given the same phone. The difference in sound perceived as reported by other people could be coming from other variables.
> 
> I have been comparing Hugo and Mojo and for most headphones I have tried they both sound identical. Except for a few iems (AKT8ie) where I perceive a very small difference. But then it's more likely the difference is just in my head and there is not much in reality. Except for the Stax headphones and HE-6 every headphones I have don't have any issues driven by Mojo or Hugo.




A voice of reason... It's like finding a pot of gold at the end of a unicorn... Or something. 



jmills8 said:


> your head is reality.




Actually not true. What you measure is more reliable than what you hear... Many studies done on this.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> A voice of reason... It's like finding a pot of gold at the end of a unicorn... Or something.
> Actually not true. What you measure is more reliable than what you hear... Many studies done on this.


 so if you do not enjoy the sound but the measurements say you should then you will convince yourself to enjoy that sound ?


----------



## ubs28

jmills8 said:


> so if you do not enjoy the sound but the measurements say you should then you will convince yourself to enjoy that sound ?




It means they measure the wrong thing.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> so if you do not enjoy the sound but the measurements say you should then you will convince yourself to enjoy that sound ?




Non sequitur.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Non sequitur.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


>




Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Jazzi

1600 pages!!  Wow!


----------



## rkt31

there are so many factors. all can't be measured. despite mojo and hugo both measure flat in frequency response, mojo definitely sounds warmer. once rob said that during development of dave , it started sounding too dark due to heavy noise suppression, then he had to improve the transient response by increasing tap count ( if I remember correctly) and other things to balance the dark sound. as far as i know with my limited knowledge if you increase tap count you can definitely listen the improvement in transients but it is difficult to measure . mojo imho has more noise suppression but fewer taps than hugo which may be the reason of mojo sounding warmer.


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> there are so many factors. all can't be measured. despite mojo and hugo both measure flat in frequency response, mojo definitely sounds warmer. once rob said that during development of dave , it started sounding too dark due to heavy noise suppression, then he had to improve the transient response by increasing tap count ( *if I remember correctly*) and other things to balance the dark sound. as far as i know with my limited knowledge if you increase tap count you can definitely listen the improvement in transients but it is difficult to measure . mojo imho has more noise suppression but fewer taps than hugo which may be the reason of mojo sounding warmer.




Not quite, but close. It was down to the interpolation filters down to the nS. The timing brought the brightness back. Here is the full post from Rob:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/735#post_12097191




Spoiler: Long post from Rob in spoiler






rob watts said:


> Listened to Dave? A little bit - just calculated I have spent 5,000 listening hours on it (first prototype to production).
> 
> And I lug it around on carry on for hotels because I miss it too much!
> 
> ...







There are so many things that are done that make audible differences that many just take for granted and presume 'good enough'. Assumptions abound. So no, power isn't the only factor that we hear as differences between Mojo, Hugo, TT, DAVE, as well as other gear.


----------



## Soundizer

May I ask a technical question. If you have additional USB devices such as cables to a phone and tablet could that add any noise or jitter into the computer- Apple iMac in my case. 

The reason I ask is I would like to use the two USB slots to charge my other devices but not at any cost to audio quality data going into my Mojo.


----------



## jarnopp

rkt31 said:


> there are so many factors. all can't be measured. despite mojo and hugo both measure flat in frequency response, mojo definitely sounds warmer. once rob said that during development of dave , it started sounding too dark due to heavy noise suppression, then he had to improve the transient response by increasing tap count ( if I remember correctly) and other things to balance the dark sound. as far as i know with my limited knowledge if you increase tap count you can definitely listen the improvement in transients but it is difficult to measure . mojo imho has more noise suppression but fewer taps than hugo which may be the reason of mojo sounding warmer.




I can't find the post right now, but Rob has said Mojo actually uses twice the taps that Hugo does, but at half the speed, for the same result. Something like that. And, more taps correlates to a warmer sound.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jarnopp said:


> I can't find the post right now, but Rob has said Mojo actually uses twice the taps that Hugo does, but at half the speed, for the same result. Something like that. And, more taps correlates to a warmer sound.




Wait, what information leads you to believe the filter coefficients changed?

And warm means more gain in the bass range to you, right? Why would filter length by itself affect gain? I can design a 100k tap filter and still have unity gain... You need the coefficients to know how frequency response is affected.


----------



## Light - Man

grumpyoldguy said:


> Wait, what information leads you to believe the filter coefficients changed?
> 
> And warm means more gain in the bass range to you, right? Why would filter length by itself affect gain? *I can design a 100k tap filter and still have unity gain*... You need the coefficients to know how frequency response is affected.


 
 Why don't you do that and come back to us in 25 years?


----------



## Lord Raven

Thank you Relic,
  
 I have given up on the idea of an external amp, the convenience factor is huge. Talking about Focal Utopia, I would never jump that high in head-fi to own a Utopia headphones but I do have a Focal Utopia 3-way in my car as a reference, I can easily say that Mojo is very nice portable device and I might take it to my car audio and replace my head unit which is only CD and DVD player, I can play DSD and SACDs directly. The problem I face is that, while connected to a phone, it gives a lot of sound disconnections, pops, and crackles. Is my OTG cable faulty, or the Mojo is not behaving?
  
 Moreover, I have been unable to fully charge Mojo via my PC. Do you connect two USB cables, one in each micro USB slot to achieve charging while listening to music? It takes about all night, while Mojo is off, to charge it fully and that too, using a Samsung 1A mobile phone charger. 
  
 Is there a way to switch off the lights on Mojo to save battery? And, is it a good idea to connect both headphone ports to your external amplifier? One leg from the left and one from right. I heard someone say that it is better. Sounds like a myth.
  
 Best Regards
 LR
  
  
  
 Quote:


x relic x said:


> For questions regarding the Mojo design, implementation and the views of the designer a good subsection in the third post is 'informative posts by Rob Watts'. Highly recommended that everyone read this.
> 
> Regarding adding an amp it all depends on what your goals are, your sonic preferences, and synergy with your headphones. The Mojo is powerful, as powerful as the Hugo and almost as powerful as the Hugo TT, so it can drive a wide variety of headphones. The Mojo is tuned a little smooth for it's intended purpose of a portable device, but honestly it isn't overly smooth at all compared to Chord's flagship DAC the DAVE, they share a similar tonality. Be aware that adding an amp can only add it's own sonic flavour and distortions, which is why Rob's designs do not use a separate headphone amp in his unique design. His goal is transparency to the original performance and the more components in the path will only reduce the transparency, which is against his design goals.
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

light - man said:


> Why don't you do that and come back to us in 25 years?


 
  
 Latency for a 100k tap filter would be ridiculously long (100k * 1/Fs to be exact), yes... but that's not the point.
  
 Designing the filter would be simple... boxcar in the frequency domain and IFFT will give the coefficients. 100k point (well, 131072) IFFT is nothing for matlab.


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> light - man said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you do that and come back to us in 25 years?
> ...


 
 May i know, what's your day job


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> May i know, what's your day job


 
  
 I'm a ghostbuster... but wait tables at Applebees nights and weekends.


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > May i know, what's your day job
> ...


 
 Hmmm, you can PM me


----------



## Light - Man

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm a* ghostbuster.*.. but wait tables at Applebees nights and weekends.


 
 A bit like this?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

light - man said:


> A bit like this?


 
  
 Yes. Dyson wouldn't have their vacuum technology if it weren't for me.


----------



## maxh22

jarnopp said:


> I can't find the post right now, but Rob has said Mojo actually uses twice the taps that Hugo does, but at half the speed, for the same result. Something like that. And, more taps correlates to a warmer sound.


 
 Yes, the first part is true.The second part I am not sure about.
 John Franks replied to my post and said:
  
 "Actually it's about twice as many as Hugo but run at half the speed giving approximately the same number crunching power in terms of DSP ..... We have mentioned this before, but didn't want to put much focus on it as this is a small only part of the over design of Rob's overall topology."
  
 And
  
 "it was always our intention to try to match the performance of Hugo To do this without using as much power as Hugo. Therefore Rob used more DSP cores but run differently to match the performance of Hugo but at far lower power demands. JF"


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

maxh22 said:


> Yes, the first part is true.The second part I am not sure about.
> John Franks replied to my post and said:
> 
> "Actually it's about twice as many as Hugo but run at half the speed giving approximately the same number crunching power in terms of DSP ..... We have mentioned this before, but didn't want to put much focus on it as this is a small only part of the over design of Rob's overall topology."
> ...




A length N filter requires N parallel multiplies and an adder tree to produce an answer every clock cycle when running at Fs. 

If I now run at Fs/2, I'm processing twice as much data every clock cycle... I get two input samples every clock instead of just one. In order to keep up and not drop data I need to process both every clock. Hence the doubling of resources. 

Of course the Mojo is running at many, many times the sampling rate... Ostensibly to partially serialize the design and take advantage of timesharing DSP48s. But the concept is still the same... halving the clock rate requires a doubling of resources. 

The structure doesn't change the frequency response, the coefficient values do.


----------



## Jazic

If you throw some angled velour pads on the HE400i the mids tame a bit and bring out some more punch and sparkle. It's not so.. flat sounding. More rounded imo with the Brainwavz velour angled pads. I found the Brainwavz leather (all type) to be too bright and didn't absorb any of the upper and mids.


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> I can't find the post right now, but Rob has said Mojo actually uses twice the taps that Hugo does, but at half the speed, for the same result. Something like that. And, more taps correlates to a warmer sound.




Actually, as I quoted in my previous post on the previous page, Rob has said the warmth and smoothness was from improving the noise, most notably the noise floor modulation. It wasn't from increasing TAPs.


----------



## x RELIC x

No, the Mojo, and all Chord DACs, are single ended. There is no benefit to plugging the separate headphone jacks to your stereo. Even the RCA output measures better, except for Voltage output, than the XLR output (which is derived from the SE out) in the Hugo TT and DAVE.

As for your connection to the phone, you are likely hearing cellular interference and/or a loose connection with the USB cable in the Mojo input. Unfortunately this loose connection can happen with some USB connectors. 

As for charging, yes, you would connect to both the USB ports to charge and listen at the same time. The fact that it takes a long time to charge is not surprising as PC USB ports are not high current ports, especially when you are drawing power while listening. Try using a sperate 2A 5V USB charger plugged in to the wall instead. Often times manufacturers may overstate their charger specs, so even though the charger is rated at 1A output they may not quite deliver that amount of current.


----------



## White Lotus

Hey guys!
  
 I sold my FiiO X7 to buy a Mojo.
  
 It's enroute to me as we speak, and I'm excited!


----------



## miketlse

x relic x said:


> No, the Mojo, and all Chord DACs, are single ended. There is no benefit to plugging the separate headphone jacks to your stereo. Even the RCA output measures better, except for Voltage output, than the XLR output (which is derived from the SE out) in the Hugo TT and DAVE.
> 
> As for your connection to the phone, you are likely hearing cellular interference and/or a loose connection with the USB cable in the Mojo input. Unfortunately this loose connection can happen with some USB connectors.
> 
> As for charging, yes, you would connect to both the USB ports to charge and listen at the same time. The fact that it takes a long time to charge is not surprising as PC USB ports are not high current ports, especially when you are drawing power while listening. Try using a sperate 2A 5V USB charger plugged in to the wall instead. Often times manufacturers may overstate their charger specs, so even though the charger is rated at 1A output they may not quite deliver that amount of current.


 
 Rob Watts also recommends first fully charging the Mojo, then when connected to both USB sockets, the Mojo just needs enough current to trickle charge.
 This approach has the additional advantage that it enables the Mojo to operate in a mode that generates the least heat, and will not cause thermal shutdown.


----------



## x RELIC x

miketlse said:


> Rob Watts also recommends first fully charging the Mojo, then when connected to both USB sockets, the Mojo just needs enough current to trickle charge.
> This approach has the additional advantage that it enables the Mojo to operate in a mode that generates the least heat, and will not cause thermal shutdown.




Yes, good point, however it'll still take forever to charge from most PCs USB, even if they do deliver the 1A current. Personally, I recommend a wall charger capable of 2A 5V to be safe.


----------



## pureangus62

white lotus said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I sold my FiiO X7 to buy a Mojo.
> 
> It's enroute to me as we speak, and I'm excited!


 
 I just ordered a mojo to connect to my X7!


----------



## Lord Raven

x relic x said:


> No, the Mojo, and all Chord DACs, are single ended. There is no benefit to plugging the separate headphone jacks to your stereo. Even the RCA output measures better, except for Voltage output, than the XLR output (which is derived from the SE out) in the Hugo TT and DAVE.
> 
> As for your connection to the phone, you are likely hearing cellular interference and/or a loose connection with the USB cable in the Mojo input. Unfortunately this loose connection can happen with some USB connectors.
> 
> As for charging, yes, you would connect to both the USB ports to charge and listen at the same time. The fact that it takes a long time to charge is not surprising as PC USB ports are not high current ports, especially when you are drawing power while listening. Try using a sperate 2A 5V USB charger plugged into the wall instead. Often times manufacturers may overstate their charger specs, so even though the charger is rated at 1A output they may not quite deliver that amount of current.


 
  
 Thanks for clarifying the misconception. I will try to play the music putting my phone into Airplane mode and see the results, cables, on the other hand, are brand new to be regarded as loose.
  
 I do have a Samsung Note 3 charger that is 2A, I was afraid to rapid charge Mojo and ruin the battery, was using Samsung S3 charger LOL 
  
 How could the battery be so good on this device? Any specification? I want to buy a replacement for the future  I am so happy to revisit my music from decades ago.
  
 I think I would go out buy the Hugo soon, someone please stop me. This is what happens to me all the time. 
  
 Rob could have designed a quarter inch jack port, my adapter is about 5 inches long.


----------



## maxh22

lord raven said:


> Thanks for clarifying the misconception. I will try to play the music putting my phone into Airplane mode and see the results, cables, on the other hand, are brand new to be regarded as loose.
> 
> I do have a Samsung Note 3 charger that is 2A, I was afraid to rapid charge Mojo and ruin the battery, was using Samsung S3 charger LOL
> 
> ...




Jump right to the Dave


----------



## x RELIC x

lord raven said:


> Thanks for clarifying the misconception. I will try to play the music putting my phone into Airplane mode and see the results, cables, on the other hand, are brand new to be regarded as loose.
> 
> I do have a Samsung Note 3 charger that is 2A, I was afraid to rapid charge Mojo and ruin the battery, was using Samsung S3 charger LOL
> 
> ...




Chord had the battery made over a three year period of development to meet the thermal and power output requirements for the Mojo. The battery is specifically made for Mojo and you won't find a better one on the market cording to Chord. They have also said that with normal use you can expect over ten years total battery life. If, in the off chance your battery fails, Chord or an authorized dealer will replace the battery. Known specifications are the battery is a Li-Po battery with 14W hours. You can find these answers in the third post of this thread (as the thread title suggests) under battery and charging section. Highly recommend you read this to answer your questions.

Regarding loose USB, it has nothing to do with how new it is but the tolerance between USB connectors and the Mojo's USB input. Some are simply loose.


----------



## Lord Raven

maxh22 said:


> Jump right to the Dave


 
  
 I have always been a budget buyer, considering the price, I will starve for 2 months to afford a DAVE, or I'll have to sell my Utopia


----------



## Lord Raven

x relic x said:


> Chord had the battery made over a three year period of development to meet the thermal and power output requirements for the Mojo. The battery is specifically made for Mojo and you won't find a better one on the market cording to Chord. They have also said that with normal use you can expect over ten years total battery life. If, in the off chance your battery fails, Chord or an authorized dealer will replace the battery. Known specifications are the battery is a Li-Po battery with 14W hours. You can find these answers in the third post of this thread (as the thread title suggests) under battery and charging section. Highly recommend you read this to answer your questions.
> 
> Regarding loose USB, it has nothing to do with how new it is but the tolerance between USB connectors and the Mojo's USB input. Some are simply loose.


 
  
 Honestly speaking, I have got all the information I need, I'll still save the third post somewhere. Thank you.
  
 I'll see you in ten years!


----------



## guliver

I have some DSD file on the DX90 they  show:
  
 sample rate 2822.4KHZ
  
 Bit Rate: 1 Bit
  
 Bps 5644 Bauds
  
 but the light on the Mojo is orange Should not be white?


----------



## tomwoo

white lotus said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I sold my FiiO X7 to buy a Mojo.
> 
> It's enroute to me as we speak, and I'm excited!


 
  
 Congrats on your Mojo.
  
 I have both, they complement each other quite nicely IMHO. (mojo-desktop, x7-mobile)
  
 Oftentimes I find I'm using one while the other is charging.


----------



## tomwoo

lord raven said:


> I have always been a budget buyer, considering the price, I will starve for 2 months to afford a DAVE, or I'll have to sell my Utopia


 

 You just told us how much you earn in one month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Which is a lot...


----------



## NaiveSound

tomwoo said:


> You just told us how much you earn in one month :blink:   Which is a lot...




I know... Isn't that great? I struggle to touch 4 and that's with owning a small seasonal business. I can't even think of even considering such a nice product as Dave. I wonder how it sounds...


----------



## x RELIC x

guliver said:


> I have some DSD file on the DX90 they  show:
> 
> sample rate 2822.4KHZ
> 
> ...




Even though the player may show the bit rate and sample rate of the file it is playing that does not mean it is the same sampling rate that it is outputting. Many players will convert to a lower sampling rate PCM when outputting through the digital output. Mojo simply reports what it gets.


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> I know... Isn't that great? I struggle to touch 4 and that's with owning a small seasonal business. I can't even think of even considering such a nice product as Dave. I wonder how it sounds...


 
  
 we can still dream about the dave we will never be able to afford though right?


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> we can still dream about the dave we will never be able to afford though right?




I will be dreaming about Dave while with mojo content, smiling tho


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> I will be dreaming about Dave while with mojo content, smiling tho


 
  





 definitely, mojo is no slouch thats for sure.
  
  
 i wonder where all the other content mojo owners have gone to from this thread? just seems to be the same questions asked over lately.


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> definitely, mojo is no slouch thats for sure.
> 
> 
> i wonder where all the other content mojo owners have gone to from this thread? just seems to be the same questions asked over.




Either enjoying themselves in a troubleshooting free melody bliss with mojo, or moved on to better Hugo things?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> Either enjoying themselves in a troubleshooting free melody bliss with mojo, or moved on to better Hugo things?


 
  
 i wont lie i was tempted by Hugo after hearing Mojo too


----------



## Dobrescu George

Mojo is much much smaller than I had imagined at first. 
  
 By the way, a cable that is even a little faulty will result in a unit not working? 
  
 I went to a demo store to demo a mojo. It did not work from X5ii, Xiaomi mi max and HTC 820. X5II was coaux -> RCA , RCA -> Mojo coaux input. No sound coming from mojo
  
 Either phone using an OTG cable to mojo resulted in phones seeing some king of connection, but instead of mojo working, they seen only something like car adapter or something and music was coming out of phone's speakers... 
  
 Tried with onkyo app, neutron, poweramp.
  
 Is there something to be done to make it work ? (To know for when I go to demo one next time!)


----------



## headwhacker

dobrescu george said:


> Mojo is much much smaller than I had imagined at first.
> 
> By the way, a cable that is even a little faulty will result in a unit not working?
> 
> ...


 
  
 The coax out of X5 is a bit different from the usual coax cable. Refer to the first page for the exact cable you need. I think the regular 3.5mm line out cable will work for X5 -> Mojo.
  
 As for USB, Not all Android phone supports USB Audio. Usually, only the flagship model from each manufacturers work. There is a thread here somewhere which have a list of android phones that work with USB Audio.


----------



## doraymon

dobrescu george said:


> Is there something to be done to make it work ? (To know for when I go to demo one next time!)


 
  
 Hemmm... switch the Mojo on?
  
 Lol sorry, just a stupid joke...


----------



## hung031086

I need a short otg cable to connect ak70 and mojo. Any recommendations that i can buy it from the us ? The one from moon audio is too expensive.


----------



## music4mhell

hung031086 said:


> I need a short otg cable to connect ak70 and mojo. Any recommendations that i can buy it from the us ? The one from moon audio is too expensive.


 
 Penonaudio, they are on EBAY too..


----------



## hung031086

Penoneaudio is from hongkong ? I don't wanna wait too long.


----------



## guliver

x relic x said:


> Even though the player may show the bit rate and sample rate of the file it is playing that does not mean it is the same sampling rate that it is outputting. Many players will convert to a lower sampling rate PCM when outputting though the digital output. Mojo simply reports what it gets.


 

 You are right playing the same file from foobar I got the White light.
  
 By the way I am more and more in love with this little beast even It is expensive for my budget It is one of a best buy I have made for a long time absolutely worthy.


----------



## Zojokkeli

I'll buy the DAVE in a heartbeat if I win the EuroJackpot. I might buy a headphone or two to go with it, too..


----------



## betula

deftone said:


> i wonder where all the other content mojo owners have gone to from this thread? just seems to be the same questions asked over lately.


 
 I think, most of us just read, for the very reason you mention.


----------



## zept0sec

hung031086 said:


> I need a short otg cable to connect ak70 and mojo. Any recommendations that i can buy it from the us ? The one from moon audio is too expensive.


 
 I'm currently using this Meenova cable to connect my Galaxy S4/S7 to Mojo: https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/mbc_mu.html#buy


----------



## jmills8

zept0sec said:


> I'm currently using this Meenova cable to connect my Galaxy S4/S7 to Mojo: https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/mbc_mu.html#buy


 How long ? You take that out side ?


----------



## Dobrescu George

doraymon said:


> Hemmm... switch the Mojo on?
> 
> Lol sorry, just a stupid joke...


 
  
 Don't worry about it, at first I imagined that the balls roll because they change something when rolling (like it was on Hugo lol)
  

  
  
  


headwhacker said:


> The coax out of X5 is a bit different from the usual coax cable. Refer to the first page for the exact cable you need. I think the regular 3.5mm line out cable will work for X5 -> Mojo.
> 
> As for USB, Not all Android phone supports USB Audio. Usually, only the flagship model from each manufacturers work. There is a thread here somewhere which have a list of android phones that work with USB Audio.


 
  
 I didn't know that...
  
 What is strange though is that both phones worked fine with E18 from Fiio which is DAC + AMP, but neither worked with OPPO HA2 or Mojo. 
  
 In another order of thoughts, For X5ii I made sure I used the intended cables found in the package, the same cables I used when connecting it to Hugo and Hugo worked...
  
 No idea why it didn't work, but it seems that not all phones work with it, and it's sad since it looked very interesting.


----------



## Lord Raven

Guys, I received a PM from an angel, how to make Mojo sound like Hugo, looks like my money is saved  Regarding Dave, I will wait for my lottery and not starve myself.


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> I didn't know that...
> 
> What is strange though is that both phones worked fine with E18 from Fiio which is DAC + AMP, but neither worked with OPPO HA2 or Mojo.
> 
> ...




George, it works, I've tested the Mojo using the supplied TRRS to RCA coaxial adaptor to RCA to another TS adaptor to the Mojo. The Mojo end is a standard mono TS jack where the X5ii has the lineout shared with coaxial. Make absolutely sure you are using the supplied TRRS adaptor that came with the X5ii as the coaxial signal is on the Sleeve and the ground is on Ring 2.


Yes, it works


Or you can use a cable like this one from Dyson Audio.


----------



## pureangus62

lord raven said:


> Guys, I received a PM from an angel, how to make Mojo sound like Hugo, looks like my money is saved  Regarding Dave, I will wait for my lottery and not starve myself.


 
  
Neat! Keep it a secret! Thats not the kind of information you want all of us to have access to!
  
 Care to share?!


----------



## Light - Man

x relic x said:


> George, it works, I've tested the Mojo using the supplied TRRS to RCA coaxial adaptor to RCA to another TS adaptor to the Mojo. The Mojo end is a standard mono TS jack where the X5ii has the lineout shared with coaxial. Make absolutely sure you are using the supplied TRRS adaptor that came with the X5ii as the coaxial signal is on the Sleeve and the ground is on Ring 2.
> 
> 
> Yes, it works
> ...


 
 Relic, that is a nice short cable that you have got there, I could rewire my entire house with the excess cable - if only I was not such a danger to myself.


----------



## Ancipital

caruryn said:


> It can be customised/eq with knowles dampers and the synergy is good with mojo although i wouldn't go past green and probably stick with brown,elevated bass from stock withour losing clarity,go to se535 mod thread.Generally mojo is so laid back and smooth in treble region that pairs better with trebly/sparkly iems that's why i prefer ie800 with mojo rather than se846.


 
  
 Jeez, I generally won't go past red with the SE535, with a decent pair of tips. That sounds like it's around 80dB(A) or so (roughly) for me, and that's the upper limits of what I'd consider safe for my ears. No point having all that fancy audio gear if you deafen yourself.


----------



## quodjo105

Is the mojo significantly better than the ak240?


----------



## Caruryn

ancipital said:


> Jeez, I generally won't go past red with the SE535, with a decent pair of tips. That sounds like it's around 80dB(A) or so (roughly) for me, and that's the upper limits of what I'd consider safe for my ears. No point having all that fancy audio gear if you deafen yourself.


 
 I'm talking about the knowles dampers here and the different colours (white,brown,green,it's like eqing your 535 only better,try it)not the mojo balls


----------



## Ancipital

caruryn said:


> I'm talking about the knowles dampers here and the different colours (white,brown,green,it's like eqing your 535 only better,try it)not the mojo balls


 
  
 Ah, OK, carry on then, Number Six..


----------



## god-bluff

quodjo105 said:


> Is the mojo significantly better than the ak240?


 
 Well its a fifth of the price so it really shouldn't be but....
  
 ....sorry no idea


----------



## jmills8

god-bluff said:


> Well its a fifth of the price so it really shouldn't be but....
> 
> ....sorry no idea


 I had the 240 and (imo) the Mojo soundwise is a lot better.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

quodjo105 said:


> Is the mojo significantly better than the ak240?


 

 If you believe the people in this thread, it depends on the cabling, the storage device for the audio files, and possibly your astrological sign.
  
 If you believe actual measurements, then yes... Mojo might be a little better than AK240. Larger harmonics in the Mojo than the AK240 would be the ones negative for Mojo. Lower noise floor, and better noise floor distribution in the Mojo than AK240. For USB input, AK240 definitely has better spurious performance, but for optical they are comparable but this isn't really an apples-to-apples test. Mojo has much better rejection of intermod products. Both are completely flat 20Hz-20KHz


----------



## god-bluff

jmills8 said:


> I had the 240 and (imo) the Mojo soundwise is a lot better.


 
 Think I'll stick with the Mojo then as I haven't the odd couple of grand to spare !
  
 Surely it makes a mockery of the 'high end' DAP market other than the convenience of the one box less hassle solution. When or if the SD card module arrives even that advantage will be in the Mojo's favour.


----------



## Delayeed

grumpyoldguy said:


> If you believe the people in this thread, it depends on the cabling, the storage device for the audio files, and possibly your astrological sign.
> 
> If you believe actual measurements, then yes... Mojo might be a little better than AK240. Larger harmonics in the Mojo than the AK240 would be the ones negative for Mojo. Lower noise floor, and better noise floor distribution in the Mojo than AK240. For USB input, AK240 definitely has better spurious performance, but for optical they are comparable but this isn't really an apples-to-apples test. Mojo has much better rejection of intermod products. Both are completely flat 20Hz-20KHz


 
 Not to start **** but you can't compare 2 products by just measurements... Measurements only mean so much. One product might measure horribly yet still sound better due to preference or whatever reason that can't be measured.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

delayeed said:


> Not to start **** but you can't compare 2 products by just measurements... Measurements only mean so much. One product might measure horribly yet still sound better due to preference or whatever reason that can't be measured.




He didn't ask which sounds better he asked which is better. That's a question about performance. Performance is measured with, well, measurements.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

god-bluff said:


> Think I'll stick with the Mojo then as I haven't the odd couple of grand to spare !
> 
> Surely it makes a mockery of the 'high end' DAP market other than the convenience of the one box less hassle solution. When or if the SD card module arrives even that advantage will be in the Mojo's favour.




A DAP is more than a DAC. A lot more. The DAC is just one component. 

Are DAPs overpriced? Some are, absolutely. Should they cost more than an equivalent performing DAC? Absolutely.


----------



## maxh22

delayeed said:


> Not to start **** but you can't compare 2 products by just measurements... Measurements only mean so much. One product might measure horribly yet still sound better due to preference or whatever reason that can't be measured.




If we rated a products sound quality solely on measurements, a Modi 2 would sound better than a Modi multibit 

But measurements are still very important nonetheless.


----------



## god-bluff

grumpyoldguy said:


> A DAP is more than a DAC. A lot more. The DAC is just one component.
> 
> Are DAPs overpriced? Some are, absolutely. Should they cost more than an equivalent performing DAC? Absolutely.




Maybe but 2, 3 or 5 times the price?!? 

I'd argue the Mojo is the more versatile device. Can be paired with lots of humble devices, in my case. CD or Dvd player an old ipod (via dock), TV and phone and give first class sound quality for headphones or even as part of a Hifi system? 

When the module is available the Mojo should be able to perform the mobile duties of the High End Players I would have thought


----------



## god-bluff

grumpyoldguy said:


> A DAP is more than a DAC. A lot more. The DAC is just one component.
> 
> Are DAPs overpriced? Some are, absolutely. Should they cost more than an equivalent performing DAC? Absolutely.


 
 Also the Mojo is a DAC/Amp so is 2/3 of the system just add sauce source!!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

god-bluff said:


> Maybe but 2, 3 or 5 times the price?!?
> 
> I'd argue the Mojo is the more versatile device. Can be paired with lots of humble devices, in my case. CD or Dvd player an old ipod (via dock), TV and phone and give first class sound quality for headphones or even as part of a Hifi system?
> 
> When the module is available the Mojo should be able to perform the mobile duties of the High End Players I would have thought


 
  
 I definitely agree that some (I'm looking at you AK) are very overpriced for what they are.
  
 Versatility has little to do with the BOM, tool licensing, or design and verification engineering hours though.
  
 I don't know anything about the SD module, so I won't comment on it... It could be possible that it will turn the Mojo into a baby-DAP that would outperform some or many players. It remains to be seen.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

god-bluff said:


> Also the Mojo is a DAC/Amp so is 2/3 of the system just add sauce source!!


 
  
 A) They're not legos... you don't just connect them together and you're done.
 B) A DAP consists of many, many more than 3 subsystems.


----------



## tomwoo

Does anyone receive orders from Dyson Audio recently?


----------



## GreenBow

lord raven said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > No, the Mojo, and all Chord DACs, are single ended. There is no benefit to plugging the separate headphone jacks to your stereo. Even the RCA output measures better, except for Voltage output, than the XLR output (which is derived from the SE out) in the Hugo TT and DAVE.
> ...


 
  
 I think it was strongly advised to get as a flexible adapter. I have the Grado Mini Adapter Cable for example. Thus not to put pressure on the Mojo ports.


----------



## miketlse

lord raven said:


> Thanks for clarifying the misconception. I will try to play the music putting my phone into Airplane mode and see the results, cables, on the other hand, are brand new to be regarded as loose.
> 
> I do have a Samsung Note 3 charger that is 2A, I was afraid to rapid charge Mojo and ruin the battery, was using Samsung S3 charger LOL
> 
> ...


 
  
 I started out using the VOOC rapic charger from my OPPO HA2, but I think Rob Watts posted about the risks of using chargers which greatly exceed 5V. So I reverted to using the standard samsung charger that came with my Note 3 (I had to change the USB 3 lead, but that was all), and I have experienced no problems.
  
 I also use the Grado flexible adaptor cable to connect my headphones, and that works well.


----------



## NaiveSound

Just got a HTC desire 610... And just bummed... It doesn't have USB audio.... And it's thr only reason I got it for the transport as mojo. 

Anyone know an affordable used phone I can get solely for UAPP and Tidal for mojo


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Just got a HTC desire 610... And just bummed... It doesn't have USB audio.... And it's thr only reason I got it for the transport as mojo.
> 
> Anyone know an affordable used phone I can get solely for UAPP and Tidal for mojo




I use a Z5c as my actual phone and as a transport for the Mojo. It's super cheap.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> I use a Z5c as my actual phone and as a transport for the Mojo. It's super cheap.




Thanks but I'm looking for something I can buy used under 50$, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## betula

naivesound said:


> Thanks but I'm looking for something I can buy used under 50$, anyone got any ideas?


 

 Moto G 1st gen?


----------



## harpo1

tomwoo said:


> Does anyone receive orders from Dyson Audio recently?


 
 If you order from him just forget about it coming and be happily surprised when it shows up.  Don't try and contact him because 95% of the time he won't reply.  It's a crap shoot with him.  I recommend any future cable purchases be made elsewhere.  The guy just has horrible communication skills.


----------



## NaiveSound

betula said:


> Moto G 1st gen?




Thanks I appreciate it, anyone else have any other idea?


----------



## PJDubyaM

tomwoo said:


> You just told us how much you earn in one month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nah, I think he's just told us how much he spends _on food_ in a month...


----------



## PJDubyaM

Quick question re: coaxials. For hooking up a Mojo to a Bluesound Node 2, am I right in thinking that this:
  

http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html
  
 ...with a 3.5mm jack one end and an RCA the other would be what I'm after? I emailed Audio Sanctuary earlier today, but they never got back to me.
  
 The Node 2 has what I'd consider to be a 'normal' coaxial output – but I guess there are lots of types out there that I don't know about! Here's a pic of its connections:
  

  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## god-bluff

pjdubyam said:


> Quick question re: coaxials. For hooking up a Mojo to a Bluesound Node 2, am I right in thinking that this:
> 
> 
> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html
> ...




That's an analogue cable for connecting the DAC to output to am amplifier not a digital input which I believe you are looking for?


----------



## god-bluff

Does it have an optical out?

Optical cables are as cheap as chips


----------



## Likeimthere

Hello everyone! So I have a question... I have an Ak100ii... I've seen a few people running it with a chord mojo... my question is why? It seems by doing that the Ak100ii just becomes a very expensive music storage device... does the chord mojo offer a better sound presentation than the AK100ii?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

likeimthere said:


> I've seen a few people running it with a chord mojo... my question is why? It seems by doing that the Ak100ii just becomes a very expensive music storage device...




Bingo.

It can of course still do EQ for example, but there are far cheaper options for it.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> *Bingo.*




Grumpy, some people had the AK100ii before the Mojo and might happen to enjoy the interface. There's also the group of people who would rather keep their phone as a phone, especially after hearing notifications blast in your ear when listening to music. Personally, I prefer the Mojo's sound quality over the AK240. It's clearly better to my ears, and for those that would scoff at the notion the Mojo might have better audible sound quality just know that it measures much better as well (but I obviously don't exclusively listen to measurements). I don't see the point in questioning others preferences, and purchasing a different piece of gear isn't exactly cheaper than using what one may already have.

If there were a worthy transport that was relatively inexpensive I know I'd be all over it. I hope FiiO ends up making their T3 as it seems exactly like what users are looking for.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> Grumpy, some people had the AK100ii before the Mojo and might happen to enjoy the interface. There's also the group of people who would rather keep their phone as a phone, especially after hearing notifications blast in your ear when listening to music. Personally, I prefer the Mojo's sound quality over the AK240. It's clearly better to my ears, and for those that would scoff at the notion the Mojo might have better audible sound quality just know that it measures much better as well (but I obviously don't exclusively listen to measurements). I don't see the point in questioning others preferences, and purchasing a different piece of gear isn't exactly cheaper than using what one may already have.




Stop trying to act like everything I say is an attack. 

A poster made an observation and I simply agreed with it and the precision with which he said it. No need to make a grandoise statement about it. 

If you have a personal problem with my comments, feel free to PM me.


----------



## tomwoo

harpo1 said:


> If you order from him just forget about it coming and be happily surprised when it shows up.  Don't try and contact him because 95% of the time he won't reply.  It's a crap shoot with him.  I recommend any future cable purchases be made elsewhere.  The guy just has horrible communication skills.


 

 I'm aware of that, just wanted to know if he decided to be a decent seller again.
  
 It's hard to find as reasonable priced interconnect cables elsewhere. (Audio Sanctuary $50, Moon Audio $85+)


----------



## tomwoo

pjdubyam said:


> Nah, I think he's just told us how much he spends _on food_ in a month...


 

 I doubt even LeBron James will spend that much on food every month


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Grumpy, some people had the AK100ii before the Mojo and might happen to enjoy the interface. There's also the group of people who would rather keep their phone as a phone, especially after hearing notifications blast in your ear when listening to music. Personally, I prefer the Mojo's sound quality over the AK240. It's clearly better to my ears, and for those that would scoff at the notion the Mojo might have better audible sound quality just know that it measures much better as well (but I obviously don't exclusively listen to measurements). I don't see the point in questioning others preferences, and purchasing a different piece of gear isn't exactly cheaper than using what one may already have.
> 
> If there were a worthy transport that was relatively inexpensive I know I'd be all over it. I hope FiiO ends up making their T3 as it seems exactly like what users are looking for.




Any idea for a phone with USB OTG support, I ca buy used. Just looking for cheap options


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Bingo.
> 
> It can of course still do EQ for example, but there are far cheaper options for it.


 EQ ? Ak dap cant EQ while connected to the Mojo. Plus AK has a horrible EQ.They did that stack cause of similar size not cause it sounded the best. Issue was yes similar size but now a big fat stack.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> EQ ? Ak dap cant EQ while connected to the Mojo. Plus AK has a horrible EQ.They did that stack cause of similar size not cause it sounded the best. Issue was yes similar size but now a big fat stack.




Fair enough. I didn't know that about EQ on AK devices. The parametric EQ in UAPP is one of my favorite and most used features, I figured a DAP as expensive as an AK would have a similar (or better) feature.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> Stop trying to act like everything I say is an attack.
> 
> A poster made an observation and I simply agreed with it and the precision with which he said it. No need to make a grandoise statement about it.
> 
> If you have a personal problem with my comments, feel free to PM me.




What? Just offering a different perspective as to why one might use an expensive DAP with the Mojo (especially if they already own one that can be used), and at the same time I shared my opinion of the SQ in comparison as that is what was being asked. If you felt that was a reaction to an attack perhaps re-read my posts with a neutral tone.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> EQ ? Ak dap cant EQ while connected to the Mojo. Plus AK has a horrible EQ.They did that stack cause of similar size not cause it sounded the best. Issue was yes similar size but now a big fat stack.





grumpyoldguy said:


> Fair enough. I didn't know that about EQ on AK devices. The parametric EQ in UAPP is one of my favorite and most used features, I figured a DAP as expensive as an AK would have a similar (or better) feature.




Actually, the AK240 _can_ use EQ when connected to the Mojo with optical. I'm testing it right now and indeed it works, at least on files up to 24/192. Also just tested on DSD64 which works as well, but the AK240 outputs DSD as 176.4 PCM. I can't speak for the other AK models though.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Actually, the AK240 _can_ use EQ when connected to the Mojo with optical. I'm testing it right now and indeed it works, at least on files up to 24/192. Also just tested on DSD64 which works as well, but the AK240 outputs DSD as 176.4 PCM. I can't speak for the other AK models though.


Thats good news. When I used my 120II with the Mojo the EQ didnt do anything nor did the 100II. Guess Ill go to some shops and demo a 240. Sucks two weeks ago I connected a 240 Blue versuin to my Hugo but I didnt try using the EQ.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Thats good news. When I used my 120II with the Mojo the EQ didnt do anything nor did the 100II. Guess Ill go to some shops and demo a 240. Sucks two weeks ago I connected a 240 Blue versuin to my Hugo but I didnt try using the EQ.




FYI it does have a drop of around -4dB (guessing here) when the EQ is engaged, even with a flat EQ, more than likely for clipping headroom when using EQ.


----------



## Likeimthere

jmills8 said:


> Thats good news. When I used my 120II with the Mojo the EQ didnt do anything nor did the 100II. Guess Ill go to some shops and demo a 240. Sucks two weeks ago I connected a 240 Blue versuin to my Hugo but I didnt try using the EQ.




Okay so you and Relic seem to have the AK/mojo combination... is there a noticeable sound difference with the standalone DAP and it paired with the mojo? I'm just trying to get an educational understanding behind the set up...


----------



## warrior1975

Eq is horrific on AK devices. They should have peq, especially for their TOTL daps.


----------



## jmills8

likeimthere said:


> Okay so you and Relic seem to have the AK/mojo combination... is there a noticeable sound difference with the standalone DAP and it paired with the mojo? I'm just trying to get an educational understanding behind the set up...


 I used this combo because I had a couple of daps laying around when I bought the Mojo. I now prefer to use the Mojo with a phone. The phone only used as a player and its wifi is off and in airplane mode.


----------



## warrior1975

I was rockingthe mojo with my Cowon P1 last night. With my K10s. I was exhausted, and I think I fell asleep during the first song lol. My girl woke me up because the Mojo fell off of me and was in between us. It was warmer than usual and she woke me up because "this thing is hot". Lol. I'm going to try that combo again, but I'll try to stay awake.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> I was rockingthe mojo with my Cowon P1 last night. With my K10s. I was exhausted, and I think I fell asleep during the first song lol. My girl woke me up because the Mojo fell off of me and was in between us. It was warmer than usual and she woke me up because "this thing is hot". Lol. I'm going to try that combo again, but I'll try to stay awake.


 See if the P1s EQ works with the Mojo. I never tried connecting my P1 with the Mojo.


----------



## warrior1975

Ok, will do. I believe it does though. Using the optical cable, obviously no other option.


----------



## Frederick Wang

deftone said:


> i dont understand this, isnt HE400i around 40ohms? mojo specs say it can drive up to 800ohms?
> 
> even if power delivery started to get anemic 200ohms + its still way below
> 
> i thought 40ohms would be a walk in the park for mojo


 
 Mojo do drive some headphones with impedance higher than HE400i with gusto, I learned that the hard way, my ears almost got blown up. With respect to HE400i, the whole soundscape is crammed & twisted, bass anemic. In the past I demoed HE400i with HM901U(balanced card) for a short while, I didn't remember HE400i so disagreeably. So, "I feel HE400i is underpowered", it's totally an subjective statement, describing the impression the combo gives me, not referring to the technical aspect, to which I am totally an ignoramus.


----------



## warrior1975

jmills8 said:


> See if the P1s EQ works with the Mojo. I never tried connecting my P1 with the Mojo.




It works.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> It works.


 and ?


----------



## tienbasse

Just joined the Mojo "club", since the recent British Pound plunge suddenly made it much more affordable for the rest of Europe (589€ to 435€ in a week time).
  
 I was initially skeptical but pairing has a lot do with the result.
  
 Now I realized that that my Meizu Pro 5 DAC (ESS9018K2M) is a lot less neutral that I initially thought.
 When switching to Mojo through USB (worked like charm with a short micro-usb to usb-c cable), bass did take a little hit backwards and mids a little hit forwards.
  
 The result was extremely convincing with my Sirius (tighter bass, forward detailed mids for detail freaks), but not so much with the AK T8iE, where it brought a certain dryness to the mids/drums and tamed the bass too much for my taste.
  
 Also tried optical pairing to my AK120 DAP, but was I not very convinced by the result either. It altered the warmth of the AK8740 DAC in a way that felt "weird" in the mids.
  
 Nifty little beast, this Mojo.
 I can't wait to try it with an incoming Meze 99 Classics (the cream/maple one, quite the beauty).


----------



## maxh22

grumpyoldguy said:


> Fair enough. I didn't know that about EQ on AK devices. The parametric EQ in UAPP is one of my favorite and most used features, I figured a DAP as expensive as an AK would have a similar (or better) feature.




What benefit is there to using a Parametric EQ over the standard EQ?

Cleaner sound quality?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

maxh22 said:


> What benefit is there to using a Parametric EQ over the standard EQ?
> 
> Cleaner sound quality?




More control. 

Graphic EQ can gain or attenuate frequencies but without control over shape. Parametric EQ will let me control shaping... Shelf, bell, etc. and steepness of the roll off.


----------



## warrior1975

maxh22 said:


> What benefit is there to using a Parametric EQ over the standard EQ?
> 
> Cleaner sound quality?




Sorry quoted wrong post, but that grumpy old guy summed it up rather nicely. Peq is much better in a nutshell. 

jmills8 pm's sent


----------



## headwhacker

tienbasse said:


> Just joined the Mojo "club", since the recent British Pound plunge suddenly made it much more affordable for the rest of Europe (589€ to 435€ in a week time).
> 
> I was initially skeptical but pairing has a lot do with the result.
> 
> ...




How can Mojo alter the DAC on your AK120? Mojo has only digital inputs. Unless, I misread your comments


----------



## Toolman

headwhacker said:


> How can Mojo alter the DAC on your AK120? Mojo has only digital inputs. Unless, I misread your comments


 
  
 You can do a USB to USB connection...if that's what you are asking?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

toolman said:


> You can do a USB to USB connection...if that's what you are asking?




Sure, but that bypasses the AK120 DAC. OP stated that connecting the Mojo changed the sound of the AK120 DAC... It doesn't seem possible.


----------



## doraymon

[/quote]





tienbasse said:


> Nifty little beast, this Mojo.
> I can't wait to try it with an incoming Meze 99 Classics (the cream/maple one, quite the beauty).



Well you're gonna have lots of fun, I'm listening to the pair right now!


----------



## Toolman

grumpyoldguy said:


> toolman said:
> 
> 
> > You can do a USB to USB connection...if that's what you are asking?
> ...


 

 Oh...you are correct. Count me interested in knowing about this as well


----------



## rkt31

I use mojo with fiio x3 2nd gen and also use redmi s1 as transport to mojo sometimes. redmi phones known to work with Uapp and recognize almost all dacs . so a used redmi phone can be a great cheap transport to mojo or hugo .


----------



## tomwoo

The new Mojo micro site is awesome!
http://www.chordmojo.com


----------



## PJDubyaM

god-bluff said:


> That's an analogue cable for connecting the DAC to output to am amplifier not a digital input which I believe you are looking for?




Yup, I'm looking for a cable to connect the Node digital coaxial out to the Mojo's coaxial digital in. That cable doesn't do that? I think I officially don't understand cables, then.

In answer to another reply: I'm looking for coaxial because the optical out from the Node was connected to my Deepblue2. I've hijacked that connection at the moment.


----------



## x RELIC x

pjdubyam said:


> Quick question re: coaxials. For hooking up a Mojo to a Bluesound Node 2, am I right in thinking that this:
> 
> 
> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/custom-cable-cc35-3.5mm-coaxial-cable.html
> ...





pjdubyam said:


> Yup, I'm looking for a cable to connect the Node digital coaxial out to the Mojo's coaxial digital in. That cable doesn't do that? I think I officially don't understand cables, then.
> 
> In answer to another reply: I'm looking for coaxial because the optical out from the Node was connected to my Deepblue2. I've hijacked that connection at the moment.




The cable you linked is a coaxial cable and should work fine. Make sure to select the proper option at checkout, or inform them you need an RCA to 3.5mm TS cable.


----------



## PJDubyaM

x relic x said:


> The cable you linked is a coaxial cable and should work fine. Make sure to select the proper option at checkout, or inform them you need an RCA to 3.5mm TS cable.


 

 Perfect, thank you chap.


----------



## Mojo ideas

quodjo105 said:


> Is the mojo significantly better than the ak240?


 It's got about 500 times the digital signal processing in its Dac and a lot more power delivery but the AK 240 is a player the mojo is a Dac and headphone amp that requires a source


----------



## musicday

Now everyone imagine this:
A mix between the Tera Player and Chord Mojo.Same simple square format slightly thicker to accommodate a bigger battery for up to 20 hours playback time and decoding everything up to quad DSD and as powerful as Mojo to drive any headphone out there.SDXC card, not micro sd.
This will be the perfect one and only solution for any audiophile.
Future will tell


----------



## miketlse

musicday said:


> Now everyone imagine this:
> A mix between the Tera Player and Chord Mojo.Same simple square format slightly thicker to accommodate a bigger battery for up to 20 hours playback time and decoding everything up to quad DSD and as powerful as Mojo to drive any headphone out there.SDXC card, not micro sd.
> This will be the perfect one and only solution for any audiophile.
> Future will tell


 
  
 You are right that the future will tell, but I will challenge your blanket statement "This will be the perfect one and only solution for any audiophile.".
  
 The Mojo (plus some other DACs such as the OPPO HA2) already make MP3s and standard 16/44.1 files sound amazing - but you are claiming that not one audiophile will question whether quad DSD is a needed functionality.


----------



## daberti

Just for sake of sharing: Yesterday I received my Chord to lightning cable from Lavricables. It works perfectly with my iPhone 6+ 128 with iOS 10.0.2


----------



## Forty6

naivesound said:


> Just got a HTC desire 610... And just bummed... It doesn't have USB audio.... And it's thr only reason I got it for the transport as mojo.
> 
> Anyone know an affordable used phone I can get solely for UAPP and Tidal for mojo




HTC M8 , galaxy note 2 .


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

tomwoo said:


> The new Mojo micro site is awesome!
> http://www.chordmojo.com




The cut-away picture on that site shows an Atmel uC on the board.... What is that used for?


----------



## captblaze

http://www.atmel.com/products/microcontrollers/avr/32-BitAVRuc3.aspx
   
  
 Quote:


grumpyoldguy said:


> The cut-away picture on that site shows an Atmel uC on the board.... What is that used for?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

captblaze said:


> http://www.atmel.com/products/microcontrollers/avr/32-BitAVRuc3.aspx




Thanks, I know what it is. I was curious what it's used for in the Mojo.


----------



## Forty6

grumpyoldguy said:


> Thanks, I know what it is. I was curious what it's used for in the Mojo.




Was it pre implemented there for the purpose which chord had in mind initially when they design the mojo , to add Bluetooth , micro sd card capabilities in the form of the coming modules which chord are currently on the works to introducing it on the mojo ?
For Bluetooth ? Micro sd card modules ?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

forty6 said:


> Was it pre implemented there for the purpose of the coming modules which chord has in place when they initial design the mojo ? Bluetooth ? Micro sd card modules ?




I don't think so, unless the firmware and (apparently) software already supports it.... I don't see a programming interface on the Mojo. Loading these devices requires some special programming pods and licensed tools, so we wouldn't be doing it at home anyway.


----------



## Forty6

With the new intro Micro site like these for the mojo .

http://www.chordmojo.com

The creative sound blaster E5 sure got itself a worthy competitor , to go head to head with .
Ha now , chords should introduce the upcoming Bluetooth module to the mojo faster .

In my honest opinion , mojo is quite complete . Just short of a aptx enabled Bluetooth .


----------



## Forty6

grumpyoldguy said:


> I don't think so, unless the firmware and (apparently) software already supports it.... I don't see a programming interface on the Mojo. Loading these devices requires some special programming pods and licensed tools, so we wouldn't be doing it at home anyway.




Oic , thanks understood . 
But 1 thing for sure is , if it is there , then for sure it would serve a purpose . Which apparently , no one could figure out what its purpose for now ..


----------



## Mojo ideas

forty6 said:


> Was it pre implemented there for the purpose which chord had in mind initially when they design the mojo , to add Bluetooth , micro sd card capabilities in the form of the coming modules which chord are currently on the works to introducing it on the mojo ?
> For Bluetooth ? Micro sd card modules ?


 Sorry that's not correct the amtel chip is for the USB we have another consultant based in Italy who does this work for us.


----------



## Forty6

mojo ideas said:


> Sorry that's not correct the amtel chip is for the USB we have another consultant based in Italy who does this work for us.




Ok ,thanks understood . 

Can u share with us here , when will be the aptx Bluetooth module intended for the mojo ready for the mass ? 

Any heads up you could enlighten us ? 

Many thanks


----------



## NWRain

Is there a disadvantage to buying a Mojo from Amazon UK as an American?


----------



## harpo1

nwrain said:


> Is there a disadvantage to buying a Mojo from Amazon UK as an American?


 
 Yes the cost of returning it if you have a problem with it when you receive it.


----------



## Forty6

nwrain said:


> Is there a disadvantage to buying a Mojo from Amazon UK as an American?




Imo , purchase from a local authorised dealer best . At least it save u all the fuss with claiming warranty if anything funny coming out from the mojo within the warranty period .


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

nwrain said:


> Is there a disadvantage to buying a Mojo from Amazon UK as an American?




Import taxes, customs hold ups, typical international shipping stuff.


----------



## BobJS

nwrain said:


> Is there a disadvantage to buying a Mojo from Amazon UK as an American?


 
  
  


harpo1 said:


> Yes the cost of returning it if you have a problem with it when you receive it.


 
  
 True.  It all depends on your risk tolerance.  I purchased mine new from Chord / Amazon UK for $425, vs $599 from a local dealer, and I'm quite thrilled with it.  It depends if you're willing to accept the (small) risk for the discount.


----------



## JWahl

bobjs said:


> True.  It all depends on your risk tolerance.  I purchased mine new from Chord / Amazon UK for $425, vs $599 from a local dealer, and I'm quite thrilled with it.  It depends if you're willing to accept the (small) risk for the discount.




This is true, I'm considering the 2qute in the future if I can import for a reasonable price. I'm not a fan of how VAT effectively get's included in U.S. retail, especially with the current exchange rates. I could justify the 2qute at around $1000 to $1200. Not at $1800 retail. Same with the Hugo. It could be around $1400. 

But to be fair, Europe has the same problem with high value American gear like Schiit.


----------



## Mython

mojo ideas said:


> forty6 said:
> 
> 
> > Was it pre implemented there for the purpose which chord had in mind initially when they design the mojo , to add Bluetooth , micro sd card capabilities in the form of the coming modules which chord are currently on the works to introducing it on the mojo ?
> ...


 
  
  
 Notwithstanding JF's correction, above, just to add that there is, nonetheless, a programming port on Mojos PCB, albeit not for consumer/end-user use.
  
 Quote:


grumpyoldguy said:


> .... I don't see a programming interface on the Mojo. Loading these devices requires some special programming pods and licensed tools, so we wouldn't be doing it at home anyway.


 
  


rob watts said:


> sonickarma said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what this port could be for ?
> ...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Ah there is a JTAG header... But you still need a licensed copy of Vivado and a Xilinx programming pod. Most people don't have that. Taking apart the product for a FW update isn't all that reasonable anyway. Maybe if they used one of those Digilent daughter cards (SMT2 I think) and brought the USB connector out updates would be more practical for the user. Still needs a license for the tools though. 

What would really be nice is if the top level of the RTL was purely structural with nothing proprietary in it and the RTL for the submodules were encrypted and everything was released... Then we could really have some fun.


----------



## Mython

I think we already have plenty of fun with Rob's code, without the need for tinkering with it - and Rob's code is the result of some quite unique thinking and experience.
  
 Doesn't mean anyone needs to idol-worship Rob - he's a normal bloke, but one who just happens to have a wealth of experience and some rather unique perspectives on ADC and DAC design.
  
 Whilst there are many with knowledge of how to program FPGAs, there are far fewer with the sheer depth of intricate knowledge that Rob has in the aformentioned facets of digital signal 'construction' and 'deconstruction'.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> I think we already have plenty of fun with Rob's code, without the need for tinkering with it - and Rob's code is the result of some quite unique thinking and experience.




I don't want to tinker with his stuff... Particularly because it's proprietary, I have no business tinkering with it. That's why I mentioned encrypting the source. 

But I would have fun, for example implementing my own FIR filter at the output to change the frequency response. Or using a DDS based up/down converter to shift the frequencies and see what my favorite songs would sound like. Simple little weekend projects...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> I think we already have plenty of fun with Rob's code, without the need for tinkering with it - and Rob's code is the result of some quite unique thinking and experience.
> 
> Doesn't mean anyone needs to idol-worship Rob - he's a normal bloke, but one who just happens to have a wealth of experience and some rather unique perspectives on ADC and DAC design.
> 
> Whilst there are many with knowledge of how to program FPGAs, there are far fewer with the sheer depth of intricate knowledge that Rob has in the aformentioned facets of digital signal 'construction' and 'deconstruction'.




I think you misunderstand. I'm not talking about trying to improve what he's done or release community firmware... I'm talking about having some fun with the platform.


----------



## Mython

You might have some fun with *HQPlayer*


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> You might have some fun with *HQPlayer*




Thanks for the suggestion

Software is boring to me, even more so when I'm not even the one who wrote it. I'd rather do it in (digital) hardware. 

But anyways, it was just a passing thought.


Edit:
Gain control PID loop is another passing thought. Hardware based replay gain would be fun to experiment with.

Edit 2:
Crossfeed would be something else I'd want to play with. I guess there are a few things Chord left on the table...


----------



## tmg68

Apologies in advance if this question has been previously answered (I couldn't find an answer in the FAQ's), but as a new owner (bought at an amazing discount at Headroom London yesterday!), I've followed the recommended '10hr' initial charge, but the charging light has no gone off after 8hrs, so should I disconnect it, or leave it plugged in for the full duration? Btw, I'm charging with the standard Chord charging cable connected to an Apple plug into a wall socket.
  
 As an aside, I found it awkward to place the Mojo whilst charging since this cable is so short, so have ordered an Anker cable from Amazon, which should make any future wall socket charging a bit easier, i.e. not having to stack books under the Mojo to prevent it just dangling from the plug!


----------



## Mython

tmg68 said:


> Apologies in advance if this question has been previously answered (I couldn't find an answer in the FAQ's), but as a new owner .... I've followed the recommended '10hr' initial charge, but the charging light has no gone off after 8hrs, so should I disconnect it, or leave it plugged in for the full duration? Btw, I'm charging with the standard Chord charging cable connected to an Apple plug into a wall socket.


 
  
  
 Welcome to the club!
  
 You'll find answers to many of your questions in post #3 of this thread, as per the thread title.
  
 For example, your above question is answered in the section of post #3 entitled *'Battery & Charging'*     (your Mojo is fully charged once the charging light goes out - you do not need to keep trying to charge it for a full 10 hours; it's just that some people may receive a Mojo with a very empty battery which might take as long as 10 hours, but most people will find their unit doesn't require so long to reach full charge)
  
 I hope you enjoy listening to Mojo


----------



## Lord Raven

My Mojo makes a little hissing noise when I put it on wall charge, is it alright? *And, what does a blinking white light mean?* Sorry, I did not read the entire 3rd post.
  
 It shuts down while listening to music, even when PC is supplying power. Looks like I received a unit with a dead battery or something. It's been charging for hours in a shutdown state.
  
 I realized while typing that I should read the third post, I think I got the answer to my first question. It's either the charger or the cable, and the noise is not serious, my unit is good. 
  
 Thanks in advance, please tell me about the blinking white LED, I think, it is because charger is of less capacity LOL


----------



## Mython

lord raven said:


> My Mojo makes a little hissing noise when I put it on wall charge, is it alright? *And, what does a blinking white light mean?* Sorry, I did not read the entire 3rd post.
> 
> It shuts down while listening to music, even when PC is supplying power. Looks like I received a unit with a dead battery or something. It's been charging for hours in a shutdown state.
> 
> ...


 

  
  
 Blinking white light means your charger is not supplying enough current to charge Mojo, so the battery is probably almost flat by now, and consequently, it is not surprising if it keeps shutting down.


----------



## tomwoo

Blinking white light means Mojo doesn't accept your charger.


----------



## x RELIC x

Not all chargers meet the 1A requirement for the Mojo, regardless of what the charger label says.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Not all chargers meet the 1A requirement for the Mojo, regardless of what the charger label says.




What charger should I get, specifically for it


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> What charger should I get, specifically for it




I use a variety of chargers that are 2A 5V, they all work great, couldn't recommend one over the other. Just look for a reputable brand with these specs and you should be fine.


----------



## Lord Raven

Thank you guys, much appreciated. I have trouble telling the colors of the charging LED. It always seems white, or bluish white, but I see red usually, saw blinking red as well. I think I am putting too much pressure on Mojo, 600 Ohms, and a 300 Ohms plugged simultaneously just to burn it in and to A/B some differences in the sound of my entirely different HPs. I think I should give it some rest  Is it normal or not a good idea?
  
 Edit: I wanted to order another Mojo, this time for a friend, I haven't registered mine yet. Can he register his Mojo in his own name in a different region? Will the warranty work? I tried to write to Chord, no answer, I read FAQ, no clue there as well.


----------



## Deftone

You worry too much just sit back and enjoy, after youve got a better 2A plug lol.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lord raven said:


> Thank you guys, much appreciated. I have trouble telling the colors of the charging LED. It always seems white, or bluish white, but I see red usually, saw blinking red as well. I think I am putting too much pressure on Mojo, 600 Ohms, and a 300 Ohms plugged simultaneously just to burn it in and to A/B some differences in the sound of my entirely different HPs. I think I should give it some rest  Is it normal or not a good idea?




It's a DAC, not a sled dog team. It'll be fine.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> It's a DAC, *not a sled dog team*. It'll be fine.




LOL! Sorry, I thought that was funny, no offence to the OP.


----------



## Lord Raven

grumpyoldguy said:


> It's a DAC, not a sled dog team. It'll be fine.


 
  


x relic x said:


> LOL! Sorry, I thought that was funny, no offence to the OP.


  

  
 LOL I was just looking at the herd dogs, thought they did a great job. Sledge dogs also are efficient. 
  
 Well, just plug in your dogs, and doggone ***


----------



## Mython

Sometimes, reading this thread, I wonder if everyone is barking mad, or maybe if _I'm_ the one who's barking mad.
  
  
 And then it becomes clear to me - it's _*both!*_


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> Sometimes, reading this thread, I wonder if everyone is barking mad, or maybe if _I'm_ the one who's barking mad.
> 
> 
> And then it becomes clear to me - it's _*both!*_




Barking... I see what you did there.


----------



## greenback

Anyone else run into quality control issues with their mojo? I just received mine in the mail a couple of days ago and just noticed that there are gouges in the metal around the volume down ball. It is all coated, so it looks like the metal was that way when they coated it and then put it together and sent it out that way.
  
 This is a $700 CAD device that I paid for so I expected more, plus it also hurts resale value, due to the look.


----------



## tomwoo

That's normal. I even have a small crack on one of the balls. Minor cosmetic issue.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenback said:


> Anyone else run into quality control issues with their mojo? I just received mine in the mail a couple of days ago and just noticed that there are gouges in the metal around the volume down ball. It is all coated, so it looks like the metal was that way when they coated it and then put it together and sent it out that way.
> 
> This is a $700 CAD device that I paid for so I expected more, plus it also hurts resale value, due to the look.




The volume and power balls on my unit were very scratched up out of the box, but it doesn't affect performance, so I didn't care.

I like attention to detail though. So at some point I will contact Chord and try to buy replacements.


----------



## greenback

tomwoo said:


> That's normal. I even have a small crack on one of the balls. Minor cosmetic issue.


 
 Except you don't see that with a dvd player, PC cases or most other amps/dacs and so on.
  
 It just shows a lack of professionalism that you would think it's OK to sell a product that is damaged right out of the box. Maybe they take more care on their more expensive gear, but it isn't as though this thing is cheap either.
  
 Other than that I have been satisfied with the product.


----------



## tomwoo

It's not that I disagree with you or anything. I felt the same thing when I saw the crack on my Mojo's ball. Actually my Mojo had multiple micro scratches right out of the box. I didn't see any of such imperfections on my X7.


----------



## twiceboss

Guys, I might end up buying HD800 sooner because I just feel of having hugeeee soundstage and neutral sounding. Need to save some bucks first though.

Question here, can Mojo drive HD800 in a good way?


----------



## krismusic

Does anyone know of a retailer in the UK who has a Mojo as a loaner?


----------



## x RELIC x

Some Mojo owners might be interested in this post from Rob in the DAVE thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/5145#post_12938860




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rob watts said:


> Sound quality does not matter.
> 
> By this I mean it is not the most important thing - its the ability to get emotional satisfaction from music (musicality) that is primary.
> 
> ...


----------



## warrior1975

twiceboss said:


> Guys, I might end up buying HD800 sooner because I just feel of having hugeeee soundstage and neutral sounding. Need to save some bucks first though.
> 
> Question here, can Mojo drive HD800 in a good way?




I used the Mojo with the HD800 twice. Once at a meet and once at a store. Loved it both times. I sorted of cheated though. I used my Fiio X7 rooted, running V4A, with sound mods on. With that setup the HD800 sounded bad ass. Lots of hard hitting bass. It didn't sound quite as good without V4A, but still sounded good. I am a basshead though, with V4A and mojo, the HD800 hit very hard and I was smiling. 

As far as the scratches on the balls, I don't think it's a qc issue, don't they just have that "used" look due to the design? Not sure about that but in my mind it sounds right.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> I used the Mojo with the HD800 twice. Once at a meet and once at a store. Loved it both times. I sorted of cheated though. I used my Fiio X7 rooted, running V4A, with sound mods on. With that setup the HD800 sounded bad ass. Lots of hard hitting bass. It didn't sound quite as good without V4A, but still sounded good. I am a basshead though, with V4A and mojo, the HD800 hit very hard and I was smiling.
> 
> As far as the scratches on the balls, I don't think it's a qc issue, don't they just have that "used" look due to the design? Not sure about that but in my mind it sounds right.


 Thats it, you are through being a basshead.


----------



## Forty6

Just buy a mojo will do .


----------



## warrior1975

jmills8 said:


> Thats it, you are through being a basshead.




Lol. Counter point, I didn't buy the HD800!! My soul has been redeemed.


----------



## Takeanidea

twiceboss said:


> Guys, I might end up buying HD800 sooner because I just feel of having hugeeee soundstage and neutral sounding. Need to save some bucks first though.
> 
> Question here, can Mojo drive HD800 in a good way?


 yes I have a pair of hd800s and they sound fantastic through the Mojo I have had the MOJO for one year the hd800s for 4 years. The combination sounds that good that I have changed my cable to a 3.5 mil terminated Jack purely for the MOJO. My hd800s have been modified to produce more bass and a smoother treble response . The chord mojo complements this perfectly .


----------



## Forty6

greenback said:


> Anyone else run into quality control issues with their mojo? I just received mine in the mail a couple of days ago and just noticed that there are gouges in the metal around the volume down ball. It is all coated, so it looks like the metal was that way when they coated it and then put it together and sent it out that way.
> 
> This is a $700 CAD device that I paid for so I expected more, plus it also hurts resale value, due to the look.




Mind sharing the pictures with us about the gouge found around the colour balls ?


----------



## Larsson

Takeanidea, do you mean a pair of HD800 in plural form or a pair of HD800S? I'd assume the latter


----------



## Forty6

For mojo owners , this is definitely something quite nice to hear from Rob watts , he's actually using the mojo not the bigger brother Hugo to make his point . 
That feeling was , ok , $899 has been well spent .

http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/5145#post_12938860

Actually no regrets .


----------



## Smileyko

Hey guys and gals of Head Fi: I am new here just 6 months. I have bought a lots of gear this year. Some good, some awful all based on hype from Head Fi. Some just like heaven. I came to HK last Thursday local time and picked up the Grado GS 2000e. I am just on the 3rd day of burn in. I brought the Mojo with me this time and not the AQ Dragonfly RED since I know I will be at burn in. But in only 3 days time the Mojo and the 2000e has such a synergy it's amazing. Tomorrow I will go back to Saigon. Can't wait to listen to the new HP with the Mojo and the Violectric. This Mojo is a heaven buy.


----------



## Frederick Wang

Would be nice to see Chord release a "mojo interface" in the future, which features nothing but a screen, a coaxial out, and a sd card reader. 
Now i use an extra dap to make mojo work, the redundant dac part and phone out just doesnt make sense.
Or better, a mojo palyer that intergrates interface would be the very end game for me.


----------



## Takeanidea

larsson said:


> Takeanidea, do you mean a pair of HD800 in plural form or a pair of HD800S? I'd assume the latter


 

 It's the former. The originals with my own version of the Anixilus mod that doesn't make it sound like the HD800 has been muffled


----------



## husamia

Would this cable work iPhone>Mojo?
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-in-1-USB-3-1-Type-C-to-Lightning-Micro-USB-2x-USB-A-Female-For-Macbook-Iphone-/172233486779?var=&hash=item2819ea71bbm81pZR8NB1aEnFO5-Md-8nA


----------



## greenback

forty6 said:


> Mind sharing the pictures with us about the gouge found around the colour balls ?



 


Sure. I've had this for four days now. I had it in a felt pocket with a usb cable otherwise it hasn't rubbed up against anything potentially hard. Those marks are not possible from a USB cable, and if it had been that you would see the bare metal not the coating you see over those marks.


----------



## Mython

husamia said:


> Would this cable work iPhone>Mojo?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-in-1-USB-3-1-Type-C-to-Lightning-Micro-USB-2x-USB-A-Female-For-Macbook-Iphone-/172233486779?var=&hash=item2819ea71bbm81pZR8NB1aEnFO5-Md-8nA


 
  
 The cable you are asking about does not appear to include an MFI chip (nor would one expect it to, since the cable is so cheap)
  
  
 Broadly-speaking, Apple devices require an MFI chip in the connection cable, or they won't send digital data to Mojo.
  
 There are some 3rd-party cables which take an MFI chip from an Apple CCK (Camera Connection Kit), and so they will successfully connect an Apple device to Mojo.
  
 Or, the standard way is to buy a genuine Apple Camera Connection Kit and then connect that to a USB->microUSB cable and then to Mojo. So that means using 2 cables, whereas the 3rd-party MFI-chip cables will connect an iDevice to Mojo with just one cable.
  
 This is all described in post #3 (as mentioned in the title of this thread!), under the section on connecting various devices to Mojo.


----------



## BigAund

I need some advice. Got a mojo on Friday, so far works fine by optical into ak120 but when I try to connect it to my android phone (htc10) it doesn't work. I get a quick flash of light on the mojo but that's it. The phone only registers the mojo as a charging device. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mython

bigaund said:


> I need some advice. Got a mojo on Friday, so far works fine by optical into ak120 but when I try to connect it to my android phone (htc10) it doesn't work. I get a quick flash of light on the mojo but that's it. The phone only registers the mojo as a charging device. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


 
  
  
 Has the HTC 10 been confirmed to output USB audio? Apparently, some HTC devices have restrictions (which is not Mojos fault):
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






forty6 said:


> discord76 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help me to use my htc One as a transport? I have a micro usb otg cable but do i need to set the phone up somehow to get it outputting a digital signal.
> ...


----------



## BigAund

No idea I'm afraid but I've also tried another phone I have and it's the same thing.


----------



## Mython

bigaund said:


> No idea I'm afraid but I've also tried another phone I have and it's the same thing.


 
  
  
 Please be more detailed in exactly what symptoms you are experiencing.
  
 For example, do you get any messages like_ 'Error in initializing USB System'_ ?
  
 What is this mysterious 'other phone' you've tried? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  he more information you can provide, the more chance of someone being able to help.
  
  
 Also, please check this UAPP compatibility list for your other device (HTC 10 is not yet listed), because although it is not essential to use UAPP, the list may provide useful clues. For example, it mentions that several HTC devices are not compatible with UAPP:
  
 http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/technology/usb-audio-driver
  
  
  
 Are you definitely using an OTG compatible microUSB cable?
  
 If you are using an OTG compatible cable, have you made sure to connect the OTG end of the cable to the handset? (this is important)


----------



## HiFiChris

@greenback
  
 If I were you, I would immediately exchange/return it.


----------



## Mython

hifichris said:


> @greenback
> 
> If I were you, I would immediately exchange/return it.


 
  
  
 Perhaps it is faulty; perhaps there is some other reason. It is not helpful to _immediately_ return it without doing a little exploration, first, or the situation may continue with a replacement unit.


----------



## miketlse

bigaund said:


> I need some advice. Got a mojo on Friday, so far works fine by optical into ak120 but when I try to connect it to my android phone (htc10) it doesn't work. I get a quick flash of light on the mojo but that's it. The phone only registers the mojo as a charging device. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


 
 Do you get the option to select host mode?
  
https://www.reddit.com/r/HTC10/comments/4lzw1w/usb_otg_compatibility/


----------



## BigAund

I plug the mojo and the phone together. The power light on the mojo flashes for a second and then goes off. The phone itself only registers the USb connection as being able to charge from, no other options.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bigaund said:


> I need some advice. Got a mojo on Friday, so far works fine by optical into ak120 but when I try to connect it to my android phone (htc10) it doesn't work. I get a quick flash of light on the mojo but that's it. The phone only registers the mojo as a charging device. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!




Did you use the correct USB port on the Mojo?


----------



## HiFiChris

mython said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > @greenback
> ...


 
  
 I was referring to the guy with the gouges in the chassis next to the "volume down" ball.


----------



## Mython

Another possibility - are you accidentally trying to connect Mojo using the wrong microUSB socket?
  
 One is for charging, and the other is for digital data:


----------



## BigAund

grumpyoldguy said:


> Did you use the correct USB port on the Mojo?




Definitely. 

My other device is a wileyfox, that also does nothing.


----------



## Mython

hifichris said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > hifichris said:
> ...


 
  
  
 Ah, apologies - next time, please take the time to quote who you are responding to


----------



## miketlse

bigaund said:


> I plug the mojo and the phone together. The power light on the mojo flashes for a second and then goes off. The phone itself only registers the USb connection as being able to charge from, no other options.


 
 Is post #11 any help?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-10/help/htc10-otg-capable-t3382290


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bigaund said:


> Definitely.
> 
> My other device is a wileyfox, that also does nothing.




Can you buzz out the cable with a DMM to check for shorts or opens?


----------



## HiFiChris

mython said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > mython said:
> ...


 
  
 Will do, nested direct quotes are great!


----------



## BigAund

OK mojo is now lit up. The power ball is blue and its plugged into my htc10. The USb options are still only tp use as power. Do I need a specific app to make it work for audio?


----------



## krismusic

hifichris said:


> Will do, nested direct quotes are great!


I would back that also.


----------



## BigAund

All good now. Not sure why it didn't work before but Hiby player seems to be coin its thing so all good! Thanks for the pointers.



bigaund said:


> OK mojo is now lit up. The power ball is blue and its plugged into my htc10. The USb options are still only tp use as power. Do I need a specific app to make it work for audio?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bigaund said:


> OK mojo is now lit up. The power ball is blue and its plugged into my htc10. The USb options are still only tp use as power. Do I need a specific app to make it work for audio?




Is it definitely an OTG cable? Or are using an OTG adapter? If so which end is the adapter on?


----------



## greenback

Yeah, the shop has a 15 day return/exchange policy, so I just sent them an email. Should be able to visit them on Saturday to deal with it as it is within 15 days.

Not sure if I will stick with the Mojo or get something else instead.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenback said:


> Yeah, the shop has a 15 day return/exchange policy, so I just sent them an email. Should be able to visit them on Saturday to deal with it as it is within 15 days.
> 
> Not sure if I will stick with the Mojo or get something else instead.




What are the other devices you're looking at? I have an extra portable amp that I want to stack with a DAC. Just need to find something that can decode up to 32/384 in a package roughly the same size as Mojo.


----------



## Forty6

greenback said:


> forty6 said:
> 
> 
> > Mind sharing the pictures with us about the gouge found around the colour balls ?
> ...




This defect sure looks unpleasant to the eyes . Maybe it's not very noticeable in real life , but once you started to pick it out , it's a sore to the eyes no matter how tiny it is , as you know it's there ..

And this is the kind of defects I would not hesitate to have sent it back to asked for a replacement set . 

You should return it and ask for replacement .


----------



## greenback

grumpyoldguy said:


> What are the other devices you're looking at? I have an extra portable amp that I want to stack with a DAC. Just need to find something that can decode up to 32/384 in a package roughly the same size as Mojo.


 
    LH LABS - GEEK OUT V2 INFINITY I haven't decided yet, but I might go with an LH Labs Geek Out V2 Infinity. Need to read some reviews of it. But the specs and portability seem great.
  
 "Geek Out V2 Infinity is the most transparent DAC you can find, supporting PCM up to 32/384 kHz and DSD up to 128 times the sample rate of a CD."


----------



## miketlse

greenback said:


> LH LABS - GEEK OUT V2 INFINITY I haven't decided yet, but I might go with an LH Labs Geek Out V2 Infinity. Need to read some reviews of it. But the specs and portability seem great.
> 
> "Geek Out V2 Infinity is the most transparent DAC you can find, supporting PCM up to 32/384 kHz and DSD up to 128 times the sample rate of a CD."


 
 you would be limited to usb input, with no coaxial or optical, but maybe that is not an issue for you.


----------



## greenback

miketlse said:


> you would be limited to usb input, with no coaxial or optical, but maybe that is not an issue for you.


 
 Generally speaking it isn't an issue. The small size appeals to me for portability, bringing it to work, or using it with my laptop when I travel. I don't have any headphones that I can't run out of my phone if I am on public transit, which isn't often, and I care more about distraction than audio quality in that environment.


----------



## Mojo ideas

forty6 said:


> Mind sharing the pictures with us about the gouge found around the colour balls ?


 The balla are originally clear and transparent. We tumble them with an abrasive compound to give them their translucent coat. The surface of the balls will mark at first due to the pressure of metal ball surround contact points compressing the surfaces of the microscopic peaks of the roughened surface of the newly tumbled balls. This was expected and will soon become less obvious as the balls settle in having been used for a week or two.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mojo ideas said:


> The balls are originally clear and transparent. We tumble them with an abrasive compound to give them their translucent coat. The surface of the balls will mark at first due to the pressure of metal ball surround contact points compressing the surfaces of the microscopic peaks of the roughened surface of the newly tumbled balls. This was expected and will soon become less obvious as the balls settle in having been used for a week or two.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

So that's why they look scratched. I think a finer grit and more consistent finish would help them look more presentable. Mine are very uneven looking.


----------



## warrior1975

They are in the process of changing. He said give it two weeks or so.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

warrior1975 said:


> They are in the process of changing. He said give it two weeks or so.




Was that directed toward me? I've had my Mojo for many months... Balls still look scratched and uneven.


----------



## sabloke

The angled cables have arrived. Much better than the stock Chord one. Same brand though and fits perfectly.



Wish the other end was angled, too...


----------



## sabloke

Cables comparo


----------



## Takeanidea

Startech are cheap and work fine , that's what I'm using at the moment - although I'd be happy to trial any other more expensive cables to see if there was a remarkable difference between the 2


----------



## warrior1975

grumpyoldguy said:


> Was that directed toward me? I've had my Mojo for many months... Balls still look scratched and uneven.




Yes sir. So, not sure about that theory then. Maybe you can take some close ups and send it to chord? Sorry, out or suggestions for you. Mine are scratched as well but I never thought it was bad.


----------



## jmills8

bigaund said:


> No idea I'm afraid but I've also tried another phone I have and it's the same thing.


 that htc has C Type usb ?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

warrior1975 said:


> Yes sir. So, not sure about that theory then. Maybe you can take some close ups and send it to chord? Sorry, out or suggestions for you. Mine are scratched as well but I never thought it was bad.




I don't think it warrants being brought up to Chord. It doesn't impact performance. It's really just one scratch in particular that bothers me, the scratch is almost completely clear so the light coming from it is noticably brighter. I usually just roll the ball to hide it. I'm sure at some point though I'll take apart the device and try to fix it with very fine grit sandpaper or something. I'll end up messing it up and have to pay Chord for replacement balls. I'm really not worried about it though.


----------



## warrior1975

Plus you'd probably void your warranty as well. I have to inspect mine more, but I don't believe I have any scratches such as yours.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

takeanidea said:


> Startech are cheap and work fine , that's what I'm using at the moment - although I'd be happy to trial any other more expensive cables to see if there was a remarkable difference between the 2




There most certainly won't be any audible difference. 

I pay a little extra for cables and adapters that are more durable and that I know are built properly with attention to detail... In a lab setting under extreme conditions, it might make a measurable difference in BER for example, or RFI/EMI shielding/isolation, but only measurable.

Actually I replaced my USB cable with the much more flexible Anker Powerline+ cable. Mass produced in a country not known for quality control, but still has some good shielding and isolation features and very easy to route and work with. Has been serving me fine for a while.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

warrior1975 said:


> Plus you'd probably void your warranty as well. I have to inspect mine more, but I don't believe I have any scratches such as yours.




I'm not so worried about the warranty. Any manufacturing defects would have shown up long ago.


----------



## warrior1975

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm not so worried about the warranty. Any manufacturing defects would have shown up long ago.




True.


----------



## sabloke

You guys better stop scratching those balls 
  
 On a more serious note, I think USB cables don't matter much in the 10cm range as long as they're not faulty. Picking up wi-fi interference from my DP-X1 with any cable, even when using the ferrite bead. No big deal for me as I use the stack in offline mode, including Tidal. Hit that stand-alone button on the DAP and you get pitch black background!
  
 Best thing about the Mojo extension, along with making it more "stackable", is the fact that is protecting the USB ports. No risk of damaging Mojo's USB ports when the unit is in a pocket somewhere and no plugging-unplugging to charge or stack. Brilliant!


----------



## hung031086

Almost complete. I need a good otg cable for my stack -.-.


----------



## music4mhell

sabloke said:


> You guys better stop scratching those balls
> 
> On a more serious note, I think USB cables don't matter much in the 10cm range as long as they're not faulty. Picking up wi-fi interference from my DP-X1 with any cable, even when using the ferrite bead. No big deal for me as I use the stack in offline mode, including Tidal. Hit that stand-alone button on the DAP and you get pitch black background!
> 
> Best thing about the Mojo extension, along with making it more "stackable", is the fact that is protecting the USB ports. No risk of damaging Mojo's USB ports when the unit is in a pocket somewhere and no plugging-unplugging to charge or stack. Brilliant!


 
 USB cable does matter.
 Just take any OTG cable, pure silver and do a AB testing with your stock cables.. and you will get your answer..
 I have tested so many cables with my Mojo, a long back.!!


----------



## UNOE

lbbef said:


> Thinking of getting the chord mojo so was looking around for cases too.
> Does anyone have both the official Chord case as well as the Dignis case?
> How do the 2 cases compare?
> 
> Also found this $40 USD Dignis clone from China:


 
 I'm interested in this case as well anyone have one made yet?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> USB cable does matter.
> Just take any OTG cable, pure silver and do a AB testing with your stock cables.. and you will get your answer..
> I have tested so many cables with my Mojo, a long back.!!




What sort of differences do you perceive?

My favorite answer is "warmer"... As if switching from copper to silver somehow performs an FFT, increases some frequency bins, then performs an IFFT... All instantaneously and without actually buffering enough samples to do it, with no processing or active components and zero power.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> What sort of differences do you perceive?
> 
> My favorite answer is "warmer"... As if switching from copper to silver somehow performs an FFT, increases some frequency bins, then performs an IFFT... All instantaneously and without actually buffering enough samples to do it, with no processing or active components and zero power.


 Sound stage, increase bass, increase top end.


----------



## sabloke

Sorry, not buying it. A 4" long USB cable can't influence enough to matter. I would agree spending more for a 4 ft. long one, but a very short good quality OTG should be OK.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of differences do you perceive?
> ...


 
 I was about to say this, I can easily feel the difference in Bass and Soundstage !!


----------



## zept0sec

jmills8 said:


> Sound stage, increase bass, increase top end.


 
 Might this just be a side effect of increased volume? When I switched to the silver-plated OTG cable in the AQ DragonTail from a generic copper OTG cable, I noticed I was able to turn the volume setting down a couple steps to achieve roughly the same listening volume.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> Sound stage, increase bass, increase top end.




Soundstage you could probably make a marginal argument for. Perhaps better isolation between wires can improve crosstalk performance. But I would still argue the difference in the cable would be so small as to be inaudible... That this probably would be dominated by things like trace routing on the board. 

There is however absolutely zero valid explanation for increased bass or treble gain.


----------



## music4mhell

sabloke said:


> Sorry, not buying it. A 4" long USB cable can't influence enough to matter. I would agree spending more for a 4 ft. long one, but a very short good quality OTG should be OK.


 
 No issue, after some years, when you get a chance to test a Silver OTG cable, then don't regret that why you didn't test it before


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> I was about to say this, I can easily feel the difference in Bass and Soundstage !!




Nonsense. Pre-DAC this is only achieved using very specific math on the deserialized, buffered data.


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > Sound stage, increase bass, increase top end.
> ...


 
 I have done AB with my friends and they have the same feeling like mine 
 I tested below Cables,
  
 Monoprice,
 Amazon basics,
 Cheap OTG micro to micro from Ebay
 A decent Micro to micro
 And Silver OTG cable and also Chord's Stock cable..!!


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I was about to say this, I can easily feel the difference in Bass and Soundstage !!
> ...


 
 I tend to think same way..
 How can Zeros and Ones in binary can be different from cable to cable...
 Either you will get full data or not,, there is no middle.........
  
 But ...........................


----------



## jmills8

sabloke said:


> Sorry, not buying it. A 4" long USB cable can't influence enough to matter. I would agree spending more for a 4 ft. long one, but a very short good quality OTG should be OK.


 Then buy any cable and enjoy your music. I demoed ten different cables and easily can hear a difference.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> I tend to think same way..
> How can Zeros and Ones in binary can be different from cable to cable...
> Either you will get full data or not,, there is no middle.........
> 
> But ...........................




A/Bing by itself is not a valid test methodology. You would need to ABX, with a large number of trials with statistical analysis to test the hypothesis. And of course ABXing has it's own difficulties... Memory between tests for example. All we're left with is engineering principles... There is most assuredly nothing that supports the idea of serialized digital data changing in a manner so that certain frequencies are gained. It is completely nonsensical.


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to think same way..
> ...


 
 I got it sir, i have also studied Stats.
 Your sample size N>30, other wise your sample size will not be sufficient to prove any hypothesis.
 Then i may get into Type I / II error. Blah blah blah.. ..
  
 The point is i could feel the difference instantly. Period. 
 I bought Mojo to enjoy music, if i am getting better sound with one specific cable, i will buy it else i am throttling the true output of Mojo.


----------



## Takeanidea

Keeping open minded myself but also level headed. Mojos are good and contribute to the enjoyment of my music. Cables to a much lesser extent. Headphones to a greater extent can be heard to make a difference. The music itself is the biggest factor


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> I got it sir, i have also studied Stats.
> Your sample size N>30, other wise your sample size will not be sufficient to prove any hypothesis.
> Then i may get into Type I / II error. Blah blah blah.. ..
> 
> ...




You're not getting the different sound as you describe it, you're getting the same sound. At least in terms of frequency response.


----------



## David Pritchard

Buying the Mojo to use with an I Phone 6, Do you have a specific cable to suggest?
  
 David Pritchard


----------



## JWahl

grumpyoldguy said:


> A/Bing by itself is not a valid test methodology. You would need to ABX, with a large number of trials with statistical analysis to test the hypothesis. And of course ABXing has it's own difficulties... Memory between tests for example. All we're left with is engineering principles... There is most assuredly nothing that supports the idea of serialized digital data changing in a manner so that certain frequencies are gained. It is completely nonsensical.


 

 I don't disagree with you necessarily, but this is an argument as old as Head Fi itself and in vain.  If someone perceives a subjective difference, even if it's purely psychological, then it is still a perceived difference to them.  The appearance of "Audio Jewelry" so to speak, may put a person in a better state of mind and better able to perceive quality that was already there.  Psychoacoustics is complex.  But you're not making some new revelatory argument that hasn't been made here already for at least a decade.


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I got it sir, i have also studied Stats.
> ...


 
 I said better sound, not different... All sounds in this world in between 20 Hz to 20 Khz which we can observe in best case....
 Let's put a full stop on this argument. If possible, just one day test a Silver Otg cable with Mojo...maybe u will get your answer easily...


----------



## nmatheis

Just ordered a Mojo of my own. Excited to be part of the family!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> I said better sound, not different... All sounds in this world in between 20 Hz to 20 Khz which we can observe in best case....
> Let's put a full stop on this argument. If possible, just one day test a Silver Otg cable with Mojo...maybe u will get your answer easily...




If something is better than something else, it is by definition different. 

I despise the statement "you have to try it to understand it". We're all intelligent people here, we are more than capable of drawing a valid conclusion from understanding the engineering behind something. There is no sound argument supporting the idea that a silver USB cable changes the frequency response, while there is a substantial argument against it. Using your ears alone is too flawed of a methodology to make any type of valid conclusion about it.


----------



## Larsson

I just ordered a 10 cm silver USB cable for $40, not because it was marketed as being made of silver, but rather for the increased durability you usually get for the premium price (you can abuse it as much as you want without worrying)


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I said better sound, not different... All sounds in this world in between 20 Hz to 20 Khz which we can observe in best case....
> ...


 
 No issue 
 I have ordered one Pure copper OTG cable micro to micro, i will check how does it sound different from Silver one.
  
 But do try someday a silver OTG cable with your Mojo


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> No issue
> I have ordered one Pure copper OTG cable micro to micro, i will check how does it sound different from Silver one.
> 
> But do try someday a silver OTG cable with your Mojo




I look forward to the measurements.


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > No issue
> ...


 
 There will be no measurements. It will be my observations with help of my beloved Ears and biased Mind


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> There will be no measurements. It will be my observations with help of my beloved Ears and biased Mind




This is not a valid way to draw a conclusion. For each person you can find that can hear a change, I could find that can't. It doesn't make either conclusion right or wrong. 

But if we understand how frequency response can change, we can recognize that USB conductor material is not capable of affecting this change, and verify it with measurements. It is the only valid way to determine the facts. 

Anything else is pure speculation, with no factual support. It is misleading to people who come here for advice. And to use such unfounded methods to advise individuals to spend sometimes exorbitant amounts of money for cabling is nothing less than wanton recklessness.


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > There will be no measurements. It will be my observations with help of my beloved Ears and biased Mind
> ...


 
 I totally agree with you.
 That's why we always use the term "IMHO - In my honest Opinion". So this is my opinion about USB OTG cables.
 You agree/ disagree. People here can give their observations with full freedom.
 Everyone has different taste. But we shouldn't take away the freedom of speech


----------



## harpo1

Guys take it to sound science before you get this thread locked.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Mojo is gaining international fame too, now in the form a Finnish hifi review giving it 5 stars and a badge of "Freaking Awesome!" I have to say I agree.
  
 http://audiovideo.fi/testi/chord-mojo-da-muunnin-kuulokevahvistin-testissa


----------



## Light - Man

grumpyoldguy said:


> So that's why they look scratched. I think a finer grit and more consistent finish would help them look more presentable. *Mine are very uneven looking*.


 
  
 Grumpy, maybe it is time to get them checked.


----------



## Dobrescu George

light - man said:


> Grumpy, maybe it is time to get them checked.


 
  
 Come on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 Is it just me, or it feels like Chord intended for the balls to develop traces and to look roughened up? As a cosmetic feature, it's interestng, but to avoid this, they could had made them out of rubber or have them clear and made of rubber. 
  
 The design didn't bother me at all when holding mojo in hand, and the showroom demo unit was used, so it did develop some traces. It gave Mojo a feeling of uniqueness.


----------



## Delayeed

zojokkeli said:


> Mojo is gaining international fame too, now in the form a Finnish hifi review giving it 5 stars and a badge of "Freaking Awesome!" I have to say I agree.
> 
> http://audiovideo.fi/testi/chord-mojo-da-muunnin-kuulokevahvistin-testissa


 
 Same here. Torilla tavataan


----------



## Light - Man

dobrescu george said:


> Come on!


 
 Is that what she said George? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But seriously, today I will be visiting a nurse at a local hospital to have stitches removed on my face because of a skin biopsy due to sun damage and not using sun creams enough.
  
  
*Bob Marley* died due to a skin cancer that started under his big toe nail. Of course not all cancers are the nasty type especially when *caught early*.


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenback said:


> forty6 said:
> 
> 
> > Mind sharing the pictures with us about the gouge found around the colour balls ?
> ...


Thank you for pointing this out please return it to your distributor for replacement it has obviously passed through our subcontractors quality control in error as the unit has machining faults


----------



## Headzone

I want Mojo's amplifier in a separate box. Don't care about the DA cause I already have decent DA. Just impossible to find a small, portable amplifier? (I don't like Fiio products this time)


----------



## Zojokkeli

headzone said:


> I want Mojo's amplifier in a separate box. Don't care about the DA cause I already have decent DA. Just impossible to find a small, portable amplifier? (I don't like Fiio products this time)


 
  
 Isn't Mojo's amp just a variable line out, and not a traditional amp per se?


----------



## x RELIC x

headzone said:


> I want Mojo's amplifier in a separate box. Don't care about the DA cause I already have decent DA. Just impossible to find a small, portable amplifier? (I don't like Fiio products this time)




Won't happen because it doesn't have one. You're hearing the line-out stage directly from the DAC. The Mojo isn't like other conventional implementations.


----------



## music4mhell

headzone said:


> I want Mojo's amplifier in a separate box. Don't care about the DA cause I already have decent DA. Just impossible to find a small, portable amplifier? (I don't like Fiio products this time)


 
 May i know which decent DA you own ?


----------



## Morimoriya 62

Hello
Any one to know about sound quality between mojo and lotoo paw gold,I just want a sound quality check.Thanks


----------



## SearchOfSub

zept0sec said:


> Might this just be a side effect of increased volume? When I switched to the silver-plated OTG cable in the AQ DragonTail from a generic copper OTG cable, I noticed I was able to turn the volume setting down a couple steps to achieve roughly the same listening volume.





I don't think people understand the difference hardware materials make in sound. Silver vs. copper.

You have HD800 with stainless steel drivers that help alot to be clear, open the soundstage, make it detailed, but also pierce the ears at the same time in certain frequency range.

Every piece of hardware that is used from source all the way to your ears will change and shape of the sound when it gets to your ears. I don't think there may be THAT much difference in sound copper vs copper unless going from se to balanced per say (although there is difference here as well in my experience), but going from copper to silver surely does change the sound.


In speakers, you have people upgrading speakers capacitors and speaker wiring to silver, foil, copper, gold litz, oil etc.

You also have people changing materials in rooms like getting plants to dampen sound, carpets on floor, books etc. All these are hardware materials that change the sound. But these or Indirect materials that change the sound, why do people think direct connection materials like silver material cables won't change the sound.

In my experiencee, cables, wiring materials all change sound. Or, why else would i spend hundreds on cables. I don't think anyone likes throwing money away. IMO.


----------



## miketlse

morimoriya 62 said:


> Hello
> Any one to know about sound quality between mojo and lotoo paw gold,I just want a sound quality check.Thanks


 

 Try the 'search this thread' function.
 Lotoo have been discussed as music sources, but I cannot remember if it was on the Mojo or Dave threads.


----------



## 0rangutan

Can anyone confirm definitively whether the tiny official Apple Micro USB to Lightning adapter MD820ZM/A (not the CCK) works with the Mojo?
http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD820ZM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter

It looks like it should. Apple state that it can be used "to sync and charge your device" so I assume that it has the MFI chip.
I cannot find any confirmation whether it works with the Mojo after searching and would love to hear from anyone who has tried this first hand.


----------



## Headzone

x relic x said:


> Won't happen because it doesn't have one. You're hearing the line-out stage directly from the DAC. The Mojo isn't like other conventional implementations.


 
 So it has a digital volume control too. My built-in dac has a similar implementation.


----------



## miketlse

Latest news from Shanling about the firmware update for the M1.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/750#post_12941393


----------



## Forty6

miketlse said:


> Latest news from Shanling about the firmware update for the M1.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/750#post_12941393




Pocket rocker .


----------



## x RELIC x

headzone said:


> So it has a digital volume control too. My built-in dac has a similar implementation.




Yes, it's digitally controlled volume. What current DAC are you using? 

You should check out the third post of this thread and read the informative posts by Rob Watts section. The Mojo, and other Chord DACs, are very different from others.


----------



## god-bluff

grumpyoldguy said:


> If something is better than something else, it is by definition different.
> 
> I despise the statement "you have to try it to understand it". We're all intelligent people here, we are more than capable of drawing a valid conclusion from understanding the engineering behind something. There is no sound argument supporting the idea that a silver USB cable changes the frequency response, while there is a substantial argument against it. Using your ears alone is too flawed of a methodology to make any type of valid conclusion about it.




True 

DON'T BELIEVE YOUR EARS 

If something measures right the problem is with the listener. They should persevere with something that hate until it does sound right. No audio equipment should ever be listened to for more than 3 seconds before purchasing. Buying decisions should always be based purely on graphs and data.

These are the golden rules to audiophilia and musical bliss


----------



## Larsson

god-bluff said:


> True
> 
> DON'T BELIEVE YOUR EARS
> 
> ...


 

 Interestingly enough, the purchase of my Mojo was based solely on graphs and data xD


----------



## jmills8

god-bluff said:


> True
> 
> DON'T BELIEVE YOUR EARS
> 
> ...


----------



## god-bluff

larsson said:


> Interestingly enough, the purchase of my Mojo was based solely on graphs and data xD




I bet the fact that you also like the way it sounds, whilst not as important, is still a bonus though


----------



## Delayeed

Any comparisons between Mojo and Gumby? Price difference is obv huge but wondering if Mojo -> Mjolnir 2 would compete with Gumby MJ2 stack.


----------



## krismusic

This might be interesting. I have finally sprung for a Mojo. The only bad review I can find is mine! I'll give it a good listen. I have 30 days to evaluate it.


----------



## Larsson

god-bluff said:


> I bet the fact that you also like the way it sounds, whilst not as important, is still a bonus though


 

 Yeah actually! Somewhat of a bonus indeed!
 But lets not venture too far out my comfort zone, it's still only the graphs and data that matters— not the sound!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

god-bluff said:


> True
> 
> DON'T BELIEVE YOUR EARS
> 
> ...




Strawman argument. 

We're talking about an explanation for a difference in frequency response from USB cable conductor material, not whether or not someone likes how something sounds. 

Nice try.


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> This might be interesting. I have finally sprung for a Mojo. The only bad review I can find is mine! I'll give it a good listen. I have 30 days to evaluate it.




Do u like the way it sound coming through your iem / headphone ?


----------



## rbalcom

0rangutan said:


> Can anyone confirm definitively whether the tiny official Apple Micro USB to Lightning adapter MD820ZM/A (not the CCK) works with the Mojo?
> http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MD820ZM/A/lightning-to-micro-usb-adapter
> 
> It looks like it should. Apple state that it can be used "to sync and charge your device" so I assume that it has the MFI chip.
> I cannot find any confirmation whether it works with the Mojo after searching and would love to hear from anyone who has tried this first hand.


 

 It does not. Because you wanted someone "who has tried this first hand", I did with both a standard micro USB to micro USB cable and an OTG micro USB to micro USB cable. The iPhone does not see the Mojo and continues to play out its speakers and the Mojo does not see the iPhone so the power button ball has no color.


----------



## 0rangutan

That's really helpful - many thanks.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

larsson said:


> Interestingly enough, the purchase of my Mojo was based solely on graphs and data xD


 

 My purchase was based on the statement of  Mojo having  'more than 500 times the data' posted.  That spoke to me beyond subjective descriptions (though these impacted me as well) as did the overwhelming reviews.  
  
 One of the most fascinating elements that we experienced was when my wife, with mild adult autism, could not listen to Mojo..it gave her sensory overload.  She barely showed up for classes but graduated 4.0 yet if she is typing a text, she will not perceive anything around her...and if two people talk at her at once, it upsets her.  
  
 We backed it down to simple, acoustic music, and that at 15 minutes or less.  Fast forward a few months and it is hours of listening pleasure including complex classical music.  
  
 The Mojo addiction has had me yearning for DAVE, though out of reach, therefore, lots of thoughts about purchasing Hugo!  
  
 I don't have an engineering mind, but I find the arguments both fascinating and convincing.


----------



## krismusic

forty6 said:


> Do u like the way it sound coming through your iem / headphone ?



I only put the order in this morning. Decided it really is time to give this a serious listen. 
I've heard it a couple of times at meets and been unimpressed. All these positive reviews cannot be wrong though. Can they...?
I'll let you know. I'll be keeping schtum initially though. I think it's long term listening which will show its strengths. If any!


----------



## Forty6

krismusic said:


> I only put the order in this morning. Decided it really is time to give this a serious listen.
> I've heard it a couple of times at meets and been unimpressed. All these positive reviews cannot be wrong though. Can they...?
> I'll let you know. I'll be keeping schtum initially though. I think it's long term listening which will show its strengths. If any!




Pm me once u get the mojo or u experience not enjoyable enough or non satisfaction in sonic .

I had plenty of fun , enjoyable satisfying listening session by paring it the mojo and the E5 everyday when I reach home .
The mojo needs to be tune heavily EQ to suit my taste of music which I'm searching for on my ASG 2.5 .
With the SBX makes things easier for me . It's a heavenly pair mojo + E5 + SBX + ASG 2.5 for my music and movies . Damm shiok , it makes my ASG 2.5 sounds God damm dynamic !


----------



## lbbef

music4mhell said:


> USB cable does matter.
> Just take any OTG cable, pure silver and do a AB testing with your stock cables.. and you will get your answer..
> I have tested so many cables with my Mojo, a long back.!!


 
  
 ​I'm considering between this, the Chord case and the Dignis case.
 Haven't got my Mojo yet though (Will get it next month, enough purchases this month).
 I may just get it to try it out, the shop seems to be able to customise leather cases for a variety of products.


----------



## GreenBow

peter hyatt said:


> larsson said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly enough, the purchase of my Mojo was based solely on graphs and data xD
> ...


 
  
 If you don't need a portable DAC, the 2Qute is describes as a Hugo in a different box.
  
 The 2Qute doesn't have a headphone socket. [Plus Watch out for line-out voltage on RCA as it's 3V fixed. Meaning it depends if your amplifier can take it.]


----------



## Larsson

peter hyatt said:


> My purchase was based on the statement of  Mojo having  'more than 500 times the data' posted.  That spoke to me beyond subjective descriptions (though these impacted me as well) as did the overwhelming reviews.
> 
> One of the most fascinating elements that we experienced was when my wife, with mild adult autism, could not listen to Mojo..it gave her sensory overload.  She barely showed up for classes but graduated 4.0 yet if she is typing a text, she will not perceive anything around her...and if two people talk at her at once, it upsets her.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very intriguingly stunning and uttermost fascinating!
 I stand speechless.


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> One of the most fascinating elements that we experienced was when my wife, with mild adult autism, could not listen to Mojo..it gave her sensory overload.  ....  if she is typing a text, she will not perceive anything around her...and if two people talk at her at once, it upsets her.
> 
> We backed it down to simple, acoustic music, and that at 15 minutes or less.  Fast forward a few months and it is hours of listening pleasure including complex classical music.


 
  
  
 Now, come on, Peter - tell us all the truth - you were talking to your wife while she was trying to listen, on the first occasion, weren't you?


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Now, come on, Peter - tell us all the truth - you were* talking to your wife* while she was trying to listen, on the first occasion, weren't you?


 
  
 Mython, I think you are probably right, it is likely the only time that some us dudes can get a word in - edge ways!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...................................


----------



## BobJS

Here's an example of MY confirmation bias:   I recently bought the MOJO based on all the general 'buzz' I've been reading about in various threads on headfi (and the british pound deterioration).  I definitely liked it a lot when I first listened to it.
  
 After going back and reading the 3rd post in this thread in detail, specifically the Rob Watts in-depth explanations of the unconventional design, I could instantly hear the dramatic improvement in my MOJO!!
  
 I'm not being facetious.... I really could.  I'm just acknowledging that I'm aware of how easily we can fall victim to confirmation bias.  And knowing that there is such a thing as confirmation bias .... makes no difference.


----------



## oyster

grumpyoldguy said:


> Strawman argument.
> 
> We're talking about an explanation for a difference in frequency response from USB cable conductor material, not whether or not someone likes how something sounds.
> 
> Nice try.



Is FR everything for evaluating sq? Things like dynamics, timbre, imgaging can never be interpreted from measurements alone. 
If measurements were everything we'd be happy with just iPhones.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

oyster said:


> Is FR everything for evaluating sq? Things like dynamics, timbre, imgaging can never be interpreted from measurements alone.
> If measurements were everything we'd be happy with just iPhones.




Of course not... One could spend months making measurements beyond frequency response. We're discussing it here because someone claimed a change in FR by changing conductor type in a USB cable. Which is, of course, nonsense. 

But timbre and imaging for example are defined by a composite of measurements. Timbre comprises of, among other things, spectral envelope, attack, decay, time envelope, etc. Imaging is a result of phase and amplitude variation, channel isolation, etc. 

Simply put, yes, of course physics defines sound. And everything related to sound is easily and readily measurable.

By the way, if you measured an iPhone I bet you would find some data showing why it's inferior. IM distortion, noise and spurious performance, etc. There is a reason why something is better than something else, not just because a poster on HF said so.


----------



## HiFiChris

dobrescu george said:


> [...] [T]hey could had made [the balls] out of rubber or have them clear and made of rubber.


 
  
 Believe me, I think most (or much rather all) people would not like this by any chance - rubber is sticky, wouldn't rotate well in the Mojo's current cut-out design and attract dust as well as dirt.


----------



## oyster

grumpyoldguy said:


> Of course not... One could spend months making measurements beyond frequency response. We're discussing it here because someone claimed a change in FR by changing conductor type in a USB cable. Which is, of course, nonsense.
> 
> But timbre and imaging for example are defined by a composite of measurements. Timbre comprises of, among other things, spectral envelope, attack, decay, time envelope, etc. Imaging is a result of phase and amplitude variation, channel isolation, etc.
> 
> ...


 
 FR change ? I didn't know if anyone posted that but yes that's a bit unbelievable. Will have to hear myself. 
  
 Even if timbre/imaging is an aggregation of several components as you say, in the end there is no single algorithm that can give you results like x timbre or y imaging . There are no units to them, certain things can only be perceived.
 I understand there is a reason to everything, but not everything is within the explanation of our limited knowledge of science.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

oyster said:


> FR change ? I didn't know if anyone posted that but yes that's a bit unbelievable. Will have to hear myself.
> 
> Even if timbre/imaging is an aggregation of several components as you say, in the end there is no single algorithm that can give you results like x timbre or y imaging . There are no units to them, certain things can only be perceived.
> I understand there is a reason to everything, but not everything is within the explanation of our limited knowledge of science.




Yes, a couple of posters a few pages back claimed silver USB cables resulted in higher bass and treble gain. It's simply not true. 

And yes, with adequate knowledge of device performance we can make a conclusion about things like imaging with far greater certainty than we can with some random person's ears. The problem is this mentality that measurements are meaningless that has allowed manufacturers to get away with little or no published testing. If I were purchasing some instrumentation at work or a COTS card for a project to work on, I wouldn't DREAM of purchasing it without knowing exactly how it will perform. Companies that produce these devices understand that and include vast numbers of measurements to their customers. Just look at any TI or ADI analog component datasheet. We need to push audio manufacturers to provide the same type of data and not let them get away with this "you have to buy it to know what it does" garbage. And that starts with consumers, and it starts here.


----------



## oyster

grumpyoldguy said:


> Yes, a couple of posters a few pages back claimed silver USB cables resulted in higher bass and treble gain. It's simply not true.
> 
> And yes, with adequate knowledge of device performance we can make a conclusion about things like imaging with far greater certainty than we can with some random person's ears. The problem is this mentality that measurements are meaningless that has allowed manufacturers to get away with little or no published testing. If I were purchasing some instrumentation at work or a COTS card for a project to work on, I wouldn't DREAM of purchasing it without knowing exactly how it will perform. Companies that produce these devices understand that and include vast numbers of measurements to their customers. Just look at any TI or ADI analog component datasheet. We need to push audio manufacturers to provide the same type of data and not let them get away with this "you have to buy it to know what it does" garbage. And that starts with consumers, and it starts here.


 
  
 Well, most of us (myself included) won't be able to read or understand such vast measurements. Therefore will have to rely on ears until able to correlate measurements to actual hearing.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

oyster said:


> Well, most of us (myself included) won't be able to read or understand such vast measurements. Therefore will have to rely on ears until able to correlate measurements to actual hearing.


 
  
 It seems to me that audio is the only hobby where there is little interest from most participants to actually learn about the thing they enjoy. In every other hobby, people take the time to learn and become knowledgeable about the topic. I really fail to understand why this is... Audio is not difficult, we're talking about a simple understanding of the basic concepts. But I digress... certainly there are people here who can understand such measurements and explain them to those curious enough to learn about it.


----------



## tienbasse

usb cable ==> digital transmission ==> material doesn't matter since you transmit data, not sound.
 audio cable ==> analog transmisison ==> material could matter (note I didn't put "can", since opinions on this subject vary).
 Basic science 101.
  
 Amazing to see what people can make you believe with crappy marketing combined with poor scientific education of the masses.


----------



## Toolman

grumpyoldguy said:


> oyster said:
> 
> 
> > Well, most of us (myself included) won't be able to read or understand such vast measurements. Therefore will have to rely on ears until able to correlate measurements to actual hearing.
> ...


 

 Well...I took up photography to learn about the photo taking process and seeing the end results, not how to make a camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (ok I do learn how to manipulate + enhance photos in Photoshop).

 I love listening to music to relax and calm myself down after a long hectic day, and derived enjoyment out of this. Measurement are too geeky for me and I have little interest because in this as this is a very emotional experience to me. Guessed I'm just a "user" and not a "purist", so to speak? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *I am surrounded by guys who are very much into measurement, channel balance and all sorts. I have no clue when they start talking to me about such...guessed I'm just too old for these LoL


----------



## Delayeed

grumpyoldguy said:


> It seems to me that audio is the only hobby where there is little interest from most participants to actually learn about the thing they enjoy. In every other hobby, people take the time to learn and become knowledgeable about the topic. I really fail to understand why this is... Audio is not difficult, we're talking about a simple understanding of the basic concepts. But I digress... certainly there are people here who can understand such measurements and explain them to those curious enough to learn about it.


 
 There is a difference between someone trying to enjoy music and someone who is into gear. These things overlap but I think most of us just want to enjoy the music.


----------



## Mython

Whilst I respect the intention of pointing out the importance of striving to remain objective (it undoubtedly has some validity), this topic can be bounced back & forth _ad-nauseum_, and has gone on for many posts, here in the Mojo thread, already.
  
 There is a place on Head-Fi where this type of discussion is welcomed, and where it does not detract from the focus of other threads, so I kindly & respectfully ask those of you who wish to continue to debate the issue, to take it over to that place on Head-fi, with no hard feelings.
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mython said:


> habirabi said:
> 
> 
> > As an IT guy that kind of talk just boils my blood because it means the person talking has no clue what is actually happening during the data transfer so they are making assumptions.
> ...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

toolman said:


> Well...I took up photography to learn about the photo taking process and seeing the end results, not how to make a camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's not a mutually exclusive concept.
  
 When you took up photography, at some point you learned about how a DSLR works... There's a sensor behind a mirror which redirects light through a prism so that what you see in the viewfinder is what the sensor will see when the mirror is lifted. You learned about shutter speed, aperture, and ISO and how these affect exposure. You learned about how aperture affects depth of field and how zoom lenses compress space. These are the basics. 
  
 Audio has a similar set of basics. You don't need to know how to design an amp to know that a USB cable doesn't modify the serialized data it is transporting. This even more basic than the camera concepts! And certainly some of these other measurements are very simple to understand... lower spurious distortion is better, for example... Or having a low noise floor is advantageous. This does not require any leaps of faith or detailed technical knowledge to understand.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  Understood.


----------



## Light - Man

grumpyoldguy said:


> Yes, a couple of posters a few pages back claimed silver USB cables resulted in higher bass and treble gain. It's simply not true.


 
  
 Grumpy, I also have an Engineering and Physics background and I did some research into all sorts of audio related cables a few years ago including talking to some of the most well respected cable companies (where I would not expect to get a totally unbiased opinion).
  
 There is plenty of theory that could be presented that would try to prove or disprove certain aspects of cable design.
  
 Either way I happen to believe from my own first hand experience that a well designed and constructed USB cable can affect the Sound quality.
  
 Most of us don't really give a *flying fluff about the theory* as we are here to get opinions from other audio enthusiasts.
  
 In my case I have some decent cables at reasonable cost so that I know that I don't have a weak point in my system.
  
 We should just leave it - that some people believe and some people don't and we are all *determined not to change our minds!*


----------



## Toolman

Haha...@GRUMPYOLDGUY* *certainly do lived up to his name LoL

 I got you...just that some...of...us...just...don't...care and that's perfectly fine


----------



## Mython

Getting _(specifically)_ back to Mojo, I realise most people know how the recently-released 'basic' module (inc. cable pack) relates to the cable and to Mojo, but for those of you unsure, here is a pic:
  

  
_Thanks to Edd for the pic._


----------



## betula




----------



## krismusic

mython said:


> Getting _(specifically)_ back to Mojo, I realise most people know how the recently-released 'basic' module (inc. cable pack) relates to the cable and to Mojo, but for those of you unsure, here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this actually available or just a prototype?
I don't quite see the advantage of effectively re casing a CCK. Does this module do anything that the CCK does not?
It's the Bluetooth module that I would be most interested in. Any news on when that might be available ?


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, the basic module in the pic I posted, above, is currently available and includes a basic cable pack, to help newcomers get up & running with the minimum of fuss. (NB: it does _*not*_ include a CCK or CCK-cicrumvention cable)
  
 www.chordelectronics.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=102
  
  
  
 The Bluetooth module _*might*_ be available Q2 2017, but this could be subject to unforeseen delays, so nothing is written in stone, at this point in time.


----------



## krismusic

mython said:


> Yes, the basic module in the pic I posted, above, is currently available and includes a basic cable pack, to help newcomers get up & running with the minimum of fuss. (NB: it does _*not*_ include a CCK or CCK-cicrumvention cable)
> 
> www.chordelectronics.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=102
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the reply. 
Sorry if I am being dense but I still don't see how a quite large block attached to the Mojo is an improvement on a cable solution. 
The cable pack seems to be a somewhat flawed concept as well. By definition it offers a whole host of cables that I won't need. Unless I use multiple sources. 
I don't mean to be obtuse!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

I don't think the bluetooth module will be on my shopping list. I might be the only one not looking forward to it. I want fewer RF transceivers near my stack, not more.


----------



## krismusic

grumpyoldguy said:


> I don't think the bluetooth module will be on my shopping list. I might be the only one not looking forward to it. I want fewer RF transceivers near my stack, not more.



Fair enough. 
Having used the E5 I have discovered how much benefit there is ergonomically from not having the source tethered. 
It is just another option for when convenience trumps ultimate SQ.


----------



## miketlse

krismusic said:


> Thank you very much for the reply.
> Sorry if I am being dense but I still don't see how a quite large block attached to the Mojo is an improvement on a cable solution.
> The cable pack seems to be a somewhat flawed concept as well. By definition it offers a whole host of cables that I won't need. Unless I use multiple sources.
> I don't mean to be obtuse!


 
 The module helps prevent the cables putting so much leverage on the Mojo sockets, and possibly breaking the connection to the PCB.


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the basic module in the pic I posted, above, is currently available and includes a basic cable pack, to help newcomers get up & running with the minimum of fuss. (NB: it does _*not*_ include a CCK or CCK-circumvention cable)
> ...


 
  
  
 The basic module is not intended (or marketed) to be stupendously amazing - it's just an _option_ to make some people's lives a little easier, by, for example, making it easier to stack with a smartphone without rubber bands obscuring the screen, although it should be noted that there are some ways around that, one example being the use of a specialist 'cycling' rubber band, as listed in post #3:
  


evolutionx said:


> For those using iphone with Mojo, one of the most costs effective way is using cheap silicon bands meant for bicycles.


 
  
 It also serves to reduce stress on Mojos input sockets, for people who use Mojo in their pocket.
  
  
  
  
  
 As for the cables, there are plenty of enthusiasts who will prefer to purchase more specialist options (especially iDevice users, who may prefer a single-cable solution to the MFI/CCK issue). The cable pack is aimed primarily at newcomers, to smooth their transition to using Mojo, which may be their first seperate DAC-amp product.
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> I don't think the bluetooth module will be on my shopping list. I might be the only one not looking forward to it. I want fewer RF transceivers near my stack, not more.


 
  
 I understand your POV. Just to be clear, I don't work for Chord; I just support Head-fiers using Mojo, so I have no angst over your sentiment.
  
 The bluetooth module won't be (can't possibly be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) all things to all men, but it will meet the needs of some people very nicely, with some interesting functionality, whilst others may be happier using conventional DAP or smartphone methods of feeding Mojo.


----------



## krismusic

miketlse said:


> The module helps prevent the cables putting so much leverage on the Mojo sockets, and possibly breaking the connection to the PCB.







mython said:


> The basic module is not intended (or marketed) to be stupendously amazing - it's just an _option_ to make some people's lives a little easier, by, for example, making it easier to stack with a smartphone without rubber bands obscuring the screen, although it should be noted that there are some ways around that, one example being the use of a specialist 'cycling' rubber band, as listed in post #3:
> 
> 
> It also serves to reduce stress on Mojos input sockets, for people who use Mojo in their pocket.
> ...



Thanks for the info. Is strain on the PCB an issue?


----------



## Traveller

I went to A/B two sets of headphones that have equal impedance (32ohms) using my trusty Mojo _(cool - no unplugging necessary with dual output jacks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_ but noticed a difference in volume. It took me a few seconds to remember to factor in the HPs's efficiency sensitivity. At first I did it by "feel" and decided the Grado SR-225s needed roughly additional 3 clicks of vol. over the Beyerdynamic's T5p2Gs.
  
 I wanted to somehow figure out how accurate that really was and looked up each's impedance figures (99 & 102 respectively). So... if I'm not mistaken, each press of the Mojo's vol. button represents 1dB... is that correct? This would confirm the three clicks in vol (3dB difference in efficiency).


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

traveller said:


> I went to A/B two sets of headphones that have equal impedance (32ohms) using my trusty Mojo _(cool - no unplugging necessary with dual output jacks  )_ but noticed a difference in volume. It took me a few seconds to remember to factor in the HPs's efficiency. At first I did it by "feel" and decided the Grado SR-225s needed roughly additional 3 clicks of vol. over the Beyerdynamic's T5p2Gs.
> 
> I wanted to somehow figure out how accurate that really was and looked up each's impedance figures (99 & 102 respectively). So... if I'm not mistaken, [COLOR=0000FF]each press of the Mojo's vol. button represents 1dB[/COLOR]...is that correct? This would confirm the three clicks in vol (3dB difference in efficiency).




Each click is 1dB

Impedance varies by frequency differently for different headphones, a test tone would be good to use. Also don't forget to account for sensitivity.


----------



## miketlse

krismusic said:


> Thanks for the info. Is strain on the PCB an issue?


 
 One of the downsides of miniaturising hifi electronics into small boxes, with miniature sockets, is that the physical connection (ie solder) between the socket and PCB is much smaller, so it takes less strain to lever the sockets away from the PCB.
  
 Chord have always recommended that people avoid using large adaptor plugs, physically inserted into the Mojo sockets, because such plugs increase the leverage on the socket, and instead use flexible cable adaptors. Similarly the many people using short cables to connect a phone/dap and their Mojo prefer right angle plugs, because they place less strain on the sockets.
  
 Maybe a handful of users have experienced issues with their sockets, but most of the rest prefer to be as cautious and sensible as possible. The extender module removes the risk of leverage, which is appealing to many people.


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 No more-so than similar pocket devices.
  
 A simple appreciation of the way leverage force is magnified by seemingly-small plug lengths will make it obvious that because a microUSB socket has an insertion depth of only 7mm or so, but a plug may extend 25-35mm out of the socket, applying only a small force to the end of such a plug (which may easily happen if a stack is placed in a bag or pocket) can result in very substantial forces being applied to Mojos socket(s) and PCB, with risk of eventual damage.
  
 That's why it's a good idea to obtain right-angled cable-plugs (which tend to be a little shorter, and which tend to direct strain a little less directly), whenever possible, or to use the basic module to protect from strain.


----------



## krismusic

miketlse said:


> One of the downsides of miniaturising hifi electronics into small boxes, with miniature sockets, is that the physical connection (ie solder) between the socket and PCB is much smaller, so it takes less strain to lever the sockets away from the PCB.
> 
> Chord have always recommended that people avoid using large adaptor plugs, physically inserted into the Mojo sockets, because such plugs increase the leverage on the socket, and instead use flexible cable adaptors. Similarly the many people using short cables to connect a phone/dap and their Mojo prefer right angle plugs, because they place less strain on the sockets.
> 
> Maybe a handful of users have experienced issues with their sockets, but most of the rest prefer to be as cautious and sensible as possible. The extender module removes the risk of leverage, which is appealing to many people.



Sounds like something to be aware of. Good to have a heads up.


----------



## SearchOfSub

grumpyoldguy said:


> Yes, a couple of posters a few pages back claimed silver USB cables resulted in higher bass and treble gain. It's simply not true.
> 
> And yes, with adequate knowledge of device performance we can make a conclusion about things like imaging with far greater certainty than we can with some random person's ears. The problem is this mentality that measurements are meaningless that has allowed manufacturers to get away with little or no published testing. If I were purchasing some instrumentation at work or a COTS card for a project to work on, I wouldn't DREAM of purchasing it without knowing exactly how it will perform. Companies that produce these devices understand that and include vast numbers of measurements to their customers. Just look at any TI or ADI analog component datasheet. We need to push audio manufacturers to provide the same type of data and not let them get away with this "you have to buy it to know what it does" garbage. And that starts with consumers, and it starts here.





Hi GRUMPYOLDGUY, cables will cause roll offs depending on cables due to its different capitance, resistance, inductence etc. There is Maxwell law that claim different frequencies travel at different speeds. There are phase effects and skin effects in cables which all cause attenuation of -0.0001, 0.001db, 0.1 dB etc depending on your setup. So measurements tell you that there is atleast 0.1 attenuation depending on cable. Then there are EMI/RFI factors cables bring as well. 

Try your local Bestbuy and Magnolia and pick up a AQ cinnamon usb/optical etc cable and do tell if you hear no difference They have 15 day money back guarantee.


----------



## Mython

Please.
  
 Enough of the cable & objective measurements debate.
  
 Sound Science is the place for that.
  
 Thanks for understanding.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

Stressful couple of days, but I finally managed to put some hours of listening on my new Nighthawks. At first listening I was not so impressed, but I adjusted rather quick and now with still well under 50 hours I can say that I understand Rob for liking these a lot  

Now I am waiting for my Forza Audio Works Noir Hybrid Cable to arrive. 

Oh and concerning the ongoing and reoccurring sound science discussion I had the idea to create two new emoticons. One holding a sign saying '0=0'... Hmm can't think of a good one for the other side... Anyway just thought this might be a vent for some of us to sprinkle it in, without derailing the thread, when the urge is too strong 

cut me some slack, I am high on Nighthawks... 

Cheers


----------



## Traveller

grumpyoldguy said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > ...So... if I'm not mistaken, each press of the Mojo's vol. button represents 1dB...is that correct? This would confirm the three clicks in vol (3dB difference in efficiency).
> ...


 
 Thanks for the confirmation and suggestion. I wrote "efficiency" when I should have used "sensitivity". Regarding impedance variances across the FR, there's not much we can do about that for the purposes of an A/B


----------



## Deftone

krismusic said:


> I only put the order in this morning. Decided it really is time to give this a serious listen.
> I've heard it a couple of times at meets and been unimpressed. All these positive reviews cannot be wrong though. Can they...?
> I'll let you know. I'll be keeping schtum initially though. I think it's long term listening which will show its strengths. If any!


 
  
 in some cases certain people take longer to hear what the mojo can do, i read it a while back about the brain learning to hear the extra information that has been ignored over the years with low quality digital to analogue converters.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

krismusic said:


> Fair enough.
> Having used the E5 I have discovered how much benefit there is ergonomically from not having the source tethered.
> It is just another option for when convenience trumps ultimate SQ.







mython said:


> I understand your POV. Just to be clear, I don't work for Chord; I just support Head-fiers using Mojo, so I have no angst over your sentiment.
> 
> The bluetooth module won't be (can't possibly be  ) all things to all men, but it will meet the needs of some people very nicely, with some interesting functionality, whilst others may be happier using conventional DAP or smartphone methods of feeding Mojo.




Agreed that there is definitely a convenience factor involved that will appeal to many. Don't get me wrong, from a business perspective it's a smart move by Chord...


----------



## music4mhell

I am eagerly waiting for SD card module 
 Bluetooth, Nah i will pass..........


----------



## Larsson

music4mhell said:


> I am eagerly waiting for SD card module
> Bluetooth, Nah i will pass..........




I'd almost kill for a SD card module


----------



## music4mhell

larsson said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I am eagerly waiting for SD card module
> ...


 
 I have a gut feeling that Chord will showcase their SD card module in CES'17


----------



## Larsson

music4mhell said:


> I have a gut feeling that Chord will showcase their SD card module in CES'17


 
 I hope not... it'd be like going to bed the night before Christmas as a 7-year-old for several months...


----------



## krismusic

deftone said:


> in some cases certain people take longer to hear what the mojo can do, i read it a while back about the brain learning to hear the extra information that has been ignored over the years with low quality digital to analogue converters.



Hmmm. I do wonder if that is really a thing! 
Regarding measurements (which I am ignorant about, (sorry grumpy, it's just not the way my brain works, unfortunately.) 
I have always been told that the iPhone actually measures very well. Although the Mojo measures even better, I wonder if those parameters are within human hearing.


----------



## x RELIC x

krismusic said:


> deftone said:
> 
> 
> > in some cases certain people take longer to hear what the mojo can do, i read it a while back about the brain learning to hear the extra information that has been ignored over the years with low quality digital to analogue converters.
> ...




If you were to read Rob's posts about his detailed listening tests you might consider that our brain's ability to resolve very small signals (I mean VERY small) is much greater than is generally accepted, and also notable is the audibility of very minor noise floor modulation. He has noted that both of these characteristics have a large effect on the sound (at least for him), even though the frequency response measures flat. Yes, these factors are measurable, but Rob has pointed out that only the APx555 is sensitive enough to measure the Mojo correctly.

For example in this post (among many others) Rob touches on these things and he describes the differences they make to music he hears. I would definitely agree with the point that the differences heard, like timing and timbre, can require some adjustment if one is used to listening to gear that's less capable. Like wearing amber tinted sunglasses and then when taken off the real world looks blue (complimentary colour) until your eyes adjust. We all take time to adjust to something we are not used to, some longer than others.


----------



## krismusic

x relic x said:


> If you were to read Rob's posts about his detailed listening tests you might consider that our brain's ability to resolve very small signals (I mean VERY small) is much greater than is generally accepted, and also notable is the audibility of very minor noise floor modulation. He has noted that both of these characteristics have a large effect on the sound (at least for him), even though the frequency response measures flat. Yes, these factors are measurable, but Rob has pointed out that only the APx555 is sensitive enough to measure the Mojo correctly.
> 
> For example in this post (among many others) Rob touches on these things and he describes the differences they make to music he hears. I would definitely agree with the point that the differences heard, like timing and timbre, can require some adjustment if one is used to listening to gear that's less capable. Like wearing amber tinted sunglasses and then when taken off the real world looks blue (complimentary colour) until your eyes adjust. We all take time to adjust to something we are not used to, some longer than others.



It is partly Robs obvious sincerity as an EE that makes me think that I have missed something in my brief auditions of the Mojo. He certainly does not come across as a "snake oil merchant "!


----------



## Dithyrambes

I must say for all the good things said about the mojo, the intial experience was underwhelming. Everything was tonally too light, trying for resolution, yet the treble was rolled off. The bass esp sub bass was underwhelming. Soundstage was too narrow. This was with a he560. After owning for a year, I did finally acclimate and love it now, esp for the mids and effortlessness. It also for me sounds much better working as a dac for my studio monitors which have their own amplication along eith dsp processing. I still think its amp section is so so compared to its dac section. I read multiple times about its direct signal path making it simultaneously a dac/amp for a transparent signal but i still find it underwhelming in this section and the soundstage is too narrow still. There is truly no competition at this price point up to 1200 so i cant complain about its performance.


----------



## x RELIC x

krismusic said:


> It is partly Robs obvious sincerity as an EE that makes me think that I have missed something in my brief auditions of the Mojo. He certainly does not come across as a "snake oil merchant "!




I agree 100%. By reading his posts I detect the passion that he shares and it seems he walks his own path to designing hardware because he truly believes it makes a difference vs designing for profit. IMO Chord is very smart for partnering with him. Thanks for the work Rob, and thanks to Chord for bringing these devices to us.



Regarding hearing a difference with the Mojo I also believe the music played back will impact the perceived difference. For example, live music, orchestrational music with a lot of depth cues can show the Mojo's chops better than say most top 40 music where it's likely heavily processed and will likely sound similar on most devices. Nothing wrong with any particular genre, but I feel some music is simply better at portraying the abilities of our gear. Headphones obviously make a difference to hearing the source components quality as well, but the K10 you have should be up to scratch. Also, depending on what a listener focuses on the quality differences may not really be apparent, until that one 'aha!' moment that you hear.


----------



## Dithyrambes

x relic x said:


> I agree 100%. By reading his posts I detect the passion that he shares and it seems he walks his own path to designing hardware because he truly believes it makes a difference vs designing for profit. IMO Chord is very smart for partnering with him. Thanks for the work Rob, and thanks to Chord for bringing these devices to us.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding hearing a difference with the Mojo I also believe the music played back will impact the perceived difference. For example, live music, orchestrational music with a lot of depth cues can show the Mojo's chops better than say most top 40 music where it's likely heavily processed and will likely sound similar on most devices. Nothing wrong with any particular genre, but I feel some music is simply better at portraying the abilities of our gear. Headphones obviously make a difference to hearing the source components quality as well, but the K10 you have should be up to scratch. Also, depending on what a listener focuses on the quality differences may not really be apparent, until that one 'aha!' moment that you hear.


i like robs posts and enthusiasm, but i still find it sometimes hypocrtical. For example the last post...he was like...specs dont matter the music does and how to enjoy it. Then he goes to talk about how chord dacs destroy the competition in specs and measurements. I affirm that chord products are amazing but these types of post slightly sound like marketting to me(i mean if a made such a great product i would too).


----------



## x RELIC x

dithyrambes said:


> i like robs posts and enthusiasm, but i still find it sometimes hypocrtical. For example the last post...he was like...specs dont matter the music does and how to enjoy it. Then he goes to talk about how chord dacs destroy the competition in specs and measurements. I affirm that chord products are amazing but these types of post slightly sound like marketting to me(i mean if a made such a great product i would too).




I can't speak for Rob but I read it along the lines of, to achieve musicality the designer needs to address some fundamental things that interfere with that goal.


----------



## White Lotus

Mojo finally came in today, exciting!
  
 ..Then I read on the box that it requires ten hours to charge first?! Aww man!
  
 Not complaining though, just happy to have it in posssion. Great looking and feeling unit.


----------



## Mython

dithyrambes said:


> i like robs posts and enthusiasm, but i still find it sometimes hypocrtical. For example the last post...he was like...specs dont matter the music does and how to enjoy it. Then he goes to talk about how chord dacs destroy the competition in specs and measurements. I affirm that chord products are amazing but these types of post slightly sound like marketting to me(i mean if a made such a great product i would too).


 
  
  
 That's rather a 'Binary' way of looking at the situation, don't you think?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Joking aside, life is fraught with paradoxes, and it amuses me the way we humans have a tendency to resist mentally-accommodating paradoxes, in favour of attempting to favour one side of a paradox over the other(s)
  
 Alan Watts (yes, another Watts, though unrelated to Rob) used to call this *'The Game of Black & White'*.


----------



## Mython

white lotus said:


> ..Then I read on the box that it requires ten hours to charge first?! Aww man!


 
  
  
 Now read post # 3 and you may find some happy news about the duration of that first charge...


----------



## Larsson

white lotus said:


> Mojo finally came in today, exciting!
> 
> ..Then I read on the box that it requires ten hours to charge first?! Aww man!
> 
> Not complaining though, just happy to have it in posssion. Great looking and feeling unit.


 

 Does it say you can't listen and charge at the same time? It doesn't outline specific parameters about "use" 
 I couldn't wait more after 4 hours and mine still works to satisfaction!


----------



## audiopilyo

currently using ak100 as transport to mojo. but i still wish chord makes a mojo sized dap or transport to pair with the mojo thru usb and supports native dsd playback.


----------



## Dithyrambes

mython said:


> That's rather a 'Binary' way of looking at the situation, don't you think?  :wink_face:
> 
> 
> Joking aside, life is fraught with paradoxes, and it amuses me the way we humans have a tendency to resist mentally-accommodating paradoxes, in favour of attempting to favour one side of a paradox over the other(s)
> ...


i dont quite think so. I just tend to be a more cynical and sensitive as i am a professional musician/artist. Im always trying to understand the intention of any message. After all the details , the real intention of robs post was to tell us he believes his dacs are superior to others. If he or others believe so i believe they are entitled to express it.


----------



## Mython

larsson said:


> Does it say you can't listen and charge at the same time? It doesn't outline specific parameters about "use"
> I couldn't wait more after 4 hours and mine still works to satisfaction!


 
  
  
 Mojo should be charged fully before use.
  
 That is not to say that a calamity will befall Mojo or its owner if that advice is not heeded, but if you want what's best for Mojo, then fully charge it before first use.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> If you were to read Rob's posts about his detailed listening tests you might consider that our brain's ability to resolve very small signals (I mean VERY small) is much greater than is generally accepted, and also notable is the audibility of very minor noise floor modulation. He has noted that both of these characteristics have a large effect on the sound (at least for him), even though the frequency response measures flat. Yes, these factors are measurable, but Rob has pointed out that only the APx555 is sensitive enough to measure the Mojo correctly.
> 
> For example in this post (among many others) Rob touches on these things and he describes the differences they make to music he hears. I would definitely agree with the point that the differences heard, like timing and timbre, can require some adjustment if one is used to listening to gear that's less capable. Like wearing amber tinted sunglasses and then when taken off the real world looks blue (complimentary colour) until your eyes adjust. We all take time to adjust to something we are not used to, some longer than others.





Top part, personally speaking this is very true. I cannot sleep at all with very small noise like repeated bird chirp or repeated crickets noise, but when I turn on and mix tv noise with it I can sleep. weird.


----------



## miketlse

audiopilyo said:


> currently using ak100 as transport to mojo. but i still wish chord makes a mojo sized dap or transport to pair with the mojo thru usb and supports native dsd playback.


 
 Many Mojo owners are waiting to read reviews of just how well this pairs with Mojo.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/750#post_12941393


----------



## audiopilyo

holy wow! nice looking tiny dap there. thanks for the info, miketlse!


----------



## miketlse

audiopilyo said:


> holy wow! nice looking tiny dap there. thanks for the info, miketlse!


 

 The initial batch do not have the full functionality (including USB output to external DAC), but the beta software version of the next firmware update has been made available, and one or two Mojo users are reporting that the M1 and Mojo work well together.
  
 Build quality is reported as good, and the physical size is small - the only downside according to a couple of people, is that the memory card can only hold 8000 tracks. I think that I will be able to live quite happily with 8000 tracks, so I am tempted, but I will wait for the full release of the firmware (not beta).


----------



## Mojo ideas

music4mhell said:


> I have a gut feeling that Chord will showcase their SD card module in CES'17


 Quite possibly! And a bit more too.


----------



## NPWS

mojo ideas said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gut feeling that Chord will showcase their SD card module in CES'17
> ...


 
 triggered!
 we want more info!


----------



## Mython

Congratulations to the team at Chord Electronics, for their success at the _*WHAT HI★FI? Awards 2016*_
  
 I doubt this will come as a surprise to many of you, but Chord garnered quite an impressive sweep, there, winning FOUR awards for Mojo, Hugo, 2Qute, and DAVE, respectively.


----------



## audiopilyo

miketlse said:


> The initial batch do not have the full functionality (including USB output to external DAC), but the beta software version of the next firmware update has been made available, and one or two Mojo users are reporting that the M1 and Mojo work well together.
> 
> Build quality is reported as good, and the physical size is small - the only downside according to a couple of people, is that the memory card can only hold 8000 tracks. I think that I will be able to live quite happily with 8000 tracks, so I am tempted, but I will wait for the full release of the firmware (not beta).


 
 8000 tracks shouldn't be a deal breaker for such a tiny dap. i guess i'll wait for the full release as well


----------



## Forty6

mython said:


> Congratulations to the team at Chord Electronics, for their success at the [COLOR=FF0000]_*WHAT HI★FI? Awards 2016*_[/COLOR]
> 
> I doubt this will come as a surprise to many of you, but Chord garnered quite an impressive sweep, there, winning FOUR awards for Mojo, Hugo, 2Qute, and DAVE, respectively.




And is there any award for us , We the consumer , customer , end user of their products ?


----------



## Mython

forty6 said:


> And is there any award for us , We the consumer , customer , end user of their products ?


 
  
  
 Yes, you get excused from having to wear a suit and a bowtie.
  
 I'd say that'll be quite a relief to some...


----------



## Forty6

mython said:


> Yes, you get excused from having to wear a suit and a bowtie.
> 
> I'd say that'll be quite a relief to some...




Bowtie and suit ? At least they smile at the cameras .


----------



## Larsson

mython said:


> Congratulations to the team at Chord Electronics, for their success at the _*WHAT HI★FI? Awards 2016*_
> 
> I doubt this will come as a surprise to many of you, but Chord garnered quite an impressive sweep, there, winning FOUR awards for Mojo, Hugo, 2Qute, and DAVE, respectively.


 

*The four awards they won were:*
  
*"Best DAC under £500" — Chord Mojo*
*"Best DAC £500-£1000" — Chord 2Qute*
*"Best DAC £1000+" — Chord Hugo*
*"Temptation" ("Product of the Year" or "best DAC money can buy") — Chord Dave*
  
 http://www.whathifi.com/awards/2016


----------



## krismusic

larsson said:


> *The four awards they won were:*
> 
> *"Best DAC under £500" — Chord Mojo*
> *"Best DAC £500-£1000" — Chord 2Qute*
> ...



Congratulations Chord. 
I remain sceptical about What HiFi though.


----------



## Larsson

krismusic said:


> Congratulations Chord.
> I remain sceptical about What HiFi though.


 

 Lol, I don't know about other categories, but it appears as if Chord has won at least three awards in the DAC section for the last three years or so...
 I also get the vibe that they make the awards in a such way so that more Chord products can fit in xD
  
 Speculations speculations...
  
 At least the Mojo rightfully dominates!


----------



## Light - Man

krismusic said:


> Congratulations Chord.
> I remain skeptical about What HiFi though.


 
 Sir, you are not alone in your skepticism, I remember someone referring to them as What HiFi. (It could have been me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 I have noticed over the years that they choose to leave out some stiff competition when doing multi product review shootouts.
  
 Some might say it has something to do with the amount of marketing budget that is spent advertising in its magazines!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> Congratulations to the team at Chord Electronics, for their success at the [COLOR=FF0000]_*WHAT HI★FI? Awards 2016*_[/COLOR]
> 
> I doubt this will come as a surprise to many of you, but Chord garnered quite an impressive sweep, there, winning FOUR awards for Mojo, Hugo, 2Qute, and DAVE, respectively.




By what metric(s) do they determine "best"?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> Obvious they go by what their ears hear.




So is it a consortium of people? Who are they? Editorial staff? Do they sit down and listen to a bunch of different devices and subjectively rank them?


----------



## warrior1975

GRUMPYOLDGUY I don't think it matters much as far as What FI's process. I understand your question, and under normal circumstances it's a great question. Problem is, I don't think many trust What Fi, or their awards system. I think it's due to them being more of an advertising company than anything else. Whoever pays to advertise, gets to win. That's no reflection on Chord, doesn't change how great their products are. 

So, personally, whatever merits they based, or claim to base the awards on, are irrelevant in my book, and probably most others. Not the answer you are looking for, but it's probably the truth.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

warrior1975 said:


> GRUMPYOLDGUY I don't think it matters much as far as What FI's process. I understand your question, and under normal circumstances it's a great question. Problem is, I don't think many trust What Fi, or their awards system. I think it's due to them being more of an advertising company than anything else. Whoever pays to advertise, gets to win. That's no reflection on Chord, doesn't change how great their products are.
> 
> So, personally, whatever merits they based, or claim to base the awards on, are irrelevant in my book, and probably most others. Not the answer you are looking for, but it's probably the truth.




Understood. I didn't know anything about them. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## headwhacker

warrior1975 said:


> @GRUMPYOLDGUY I don't think it matters much as far as What FI's process. I understand your question, and under normal circumstances it's a great question. Problem is, I don't think many trust What Fi, or their awards system. I think it's due to them being more of an advertising company than anything else. Whoever pays to advertise, gets to win. That's no reflection on Chord, doesn't change how great their products are.
> 
> So, personally, whatever merits they based, or claim to base the awards on, are irrelevant in my book, and probably most others. Not the answer you are looking for, but it's probably the truth.


 
 But Chord is definitely happy getting the award. So it suggest  What-FI still has many people trust their content.
  
 I think Grumpy is just trying to put things into perspective. I understand many people here already knows how they feel about Audio press in general. But not the majority of the people lurking in the internet. It is safe to say that many people will take it at face value when they see award and only few would think/ask questions like grumpy did.
  
 After all, that is how marketing is suppose to work.


----------



## god-bluff

What Hifi are THE authority as far as the average buying public in Britain is concerned & have been for many years rightly or wrongly


----------



## Peter Hyatt

It would be interesting to know the criteria for such an award.  
  
 I am a very long term fan of Bob Dylan, including collecting the "bootlegs" that were famously sold in Greenwich Village decades ago.  Yet, when I saw the Nobel Prize for *Literature *I sought to know the criteria as well.  I scoured article after article but found nothing but gushing praise *for *the decision, but not about the decision.  The praise has been so overwhelming that I imagine a dissenter may be labeled as irrational, suffering from mental illness, or immorally unworthy of an opinion.  I have searched for a few days, but thus far...nothing.  
  
 Knowing even some of the criteria used in choosing the Mojo would not only be interesting, but for me, enlightening.  If it was strictly subjective, so be it; no argument from me, but if it was based on particular parameters, the article would hold my interest as I am learning.  That Mojo allows for such an extreme increase in data, alone, fascinates me for months now, while I enjoy the musicality.  It is great for me to learn *why *I love something as I do.


----------



## warrior1975

Who wouldn't be happy receiving an award? It certainly doesn't validate What Fi in anyway. I'm assuming a lot of people read their writings, so it's great for Chord. I'm just speaking from my own perspective, and what I think about What Fi. Doesn't make it right or wrong. Just my opinion.


----------



## Light - Man

grumpyoldguy said:


> So is it a consortium of people? Who are they? Editorial staff? Do they sit down and listen to a bunch of different devices and subjectively rank them?


 
 I think they are probably just a bunch of ordinary people who are journalists, who listen to some stuff and then the Alpha male/female persuades the others to chose what he or she prefers the most - a bit like what happens at a typical committee meeting - he who shouts the loudest is heard the most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I would take them with a pinch of salty sand!


----------



## rkt31

what hi Fi imho has more circulation than any other hi Fi magazine world wide. the thing which is more popular sometimes has more haters too. I think chord dacs have been praised by many other magazines and websites alike not only what hi Fi. over the years I could find that what hi Fi favors neutral and open sounding gear than softer sounding gear, this may be the reason why many people don't like what hi Fi .


----------



## koziakauzu

LOL, I thought that Hugo and Mojo (haven't followed up the 2 others) were the 2 best things invented since slice bread and listening to music according to Head-Fi forums and hundreds of other reviews.
 I'm a bit confused by the suspicion toward the awards they won, especially in a Mojo thread?


----------



## warrior1975

All valid points. Like I was saying, Chord would gladly accept the awards, gives them excellent exposure.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

koziakauzu said:


> LOL, I thought that Hugo and Mojo (haven't followed up the 2 others) were the 2 best things invented since slice bread and listening to music according to Head-Fi forums and hundreds of other reviews.
> I'm a bit confused by the suspicion toward the awards they won, especially in a Mojo thread?


 
  
 I wasn't suspicious... just curious.
  
 And I don't think the Mojo is the "best thing invented since slice bread and listening to music" either... I don't really buy into hyperbole. It's a very capable DAC with a great footprint, that's why I bought one.


----------



## warrior1975

GRUMPYOLDGUY What other dacs have you heard? How do you compare them to Mojo? I prefer people who's views aren't much into hyperbole, so please share.


----------



## Light - Man

grumpyoldguy said:


> I wasn't suspicious... just curious.
> 
> And I don't think the Mojo is the "best thing invented since slice bread and listening to music" either... I don't really buy into hyperbole. It's a very capable DAC with a great *footprint*, that's why I bought one.


 
 A bit like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 p.s. we are not knocking Chord or Mojo, just making a bit of fun.
  
 To me, the Mojo is good but a little over hyped but that is just my opinion.


----------



## jmills8

warrior1975 said:


> GRUMPYOLDGUY What other dacs have you heard? How do you compare them to Mojo? I prefer people who's views aren't much into hyperbole, so please share.


He doesnt listen/hears he measures.


----------



## headfry

I've been an avid reader of WhatHiFi sine it began - 40 years - their reviews tend to be 
dead on - IMHO there is too much suspicion of the media's motives.


No need to be suspicious ... check out their reviews and track record. 
The are tough critics....often criticizing gear that is widely praised most other places.

WHF prefers musicality over clinical accuracy. 
Chord is fully deserving of all these awards, in my opinion
and for a multitude of others - the Mojo is trend setting - for musical reproduction
but also for build quality, design and overall reliability....
not to mention Rob and Frank both active in these forums! 

The Mojo is probably the most popular high end audio device 
since its inception about a year ago - a miracle of modern
engineering and by a designer who deeply 
cares about musicality! 

The Hugo models are very widely praised, like the Mojo for its musicality/enjoyment factor
and overall value. 


I own the Mojo and the musicality from Tidal and other 
sources into my GS1000i's is summit-fi


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

warrior1975 said:


> @GRUMPYOLDGUY What other dacs have you heard? How do you compare them to Mojo? I prefer people who's views aren't much into hyperbole, so please share.


 
  
 Well... let me preface with the reasons why I did buy the Mojo and why I use it regularly:
  
 1. 32/768 means I will probably never need an upgrade on the basis of capability until the end of time.
 2. Size/footprint means it stacks perfectly with the two amps I most often use (Cv5 and Rx)
 3. It has an optical input which I need to use with my XBox One. 
 4. It measures well. By this I mean it's completely flat from 20Hz-20KHz, spurious performance is reasonable, low harmonic distortion at full scale, strong attenuation of intermod products, and great dynamic range.
 5. The light up balls look cool (hey, at least I'm being honest)
  
 Some of the other devices I've used or heard:
 Sony PHA3,
 AQ DragonFly Red
 Miscellaneous DAPs
  
 Of these the PHA3 is the only other one I still own. It's used mostly as a desktop DAC/amp.
  
 I'd say that they all sound very similar. I've seen measurements on all of them, but haven't really ever taken any myself. Based on what I have seen though, there are some small differences in performance between them. Nothing that I would expect to be audible though. The big difference is noise floor. The PHA3 has the least audible noise floor of the devices I have tried, and I get almost no "hiss" with my CA Andromedas while using this device. Using the ALO Rx with the Mojo is a close-ish second. 
  
 In all honesty, I would say we've reached a point where the technology greatly exceeds our ability to hear. I'd rather the focus be on shrinking that technology and making it more power efficient than in developing "more stuff". I think the Mojo does just that, and I'm hoping the trend continues.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> He doesnt listen/hears he measures.


 
  
 What I hear is not necessarily what others will hear... so yes, I use measurements so that I can communicate with people in universal terms. 
  
 It's better than the alternative, which appears to be using *visual* terms to describe something one *hears*.


----------



## miketlse

forty6 said:


> And is there any award for us , We the consumer , customer , end user of their products ?


 
 You get to enjoy your music, and don't have to spend your working life stressed about the engineering design and production of the DACs (and many other products).
 LOL


----------



## maxh22

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'd say that they all sound very similar. I've seen measurements on all of them, but haven't really ever taken any myself. Based on what I have seen though, there are some small differences in performance between them. Nothing that I would expect to be audible though. The big difference is noise floor. The PHA3 has the least audible noise floor of the devices I have tried, and I get almost no "hiss" with my CA Andromedas while using this device. Using the ALO Rx with the Mojo is a close-ish second.
> 
> In all honesty, I would say we've reached a point where the technology greatly exceeds our ability to hear. I'd rather the focus be on shrinking that technology and making it more power efficient than in developing "more stuff". I think the Mojo does just that, and I'm hoping the trend continues.




So to your ears all the portable dacs and daps you tried sound similar to Mojo?


----------



## Starcruncher

This unravelng thread :/


----------



## Peter Hyatt

miketlse said:


> You get to enjoy your music, and don't have to spend your working life stressed about the engineering design and production of the DACs (and many other products).
> LOL


 
 I could be listening to music right now instead of reading about Mojo, but instead I enjoy the product to the point where I like learning about it, how it works, what others think about it, and so on.  The video on how we interpret audio signals remains something I refer others to.  In this thread, over and over, we discuss the product far more than the music we listen to. I think a lot of people are fascinated by its technology, and it isn't stressful.  
  
 I want to *hear *Dave because of the magic of Mojo.  (I also want to buy Hugo).  I enjoy the DAVE thread in reading *about *the technology.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

maxh22 said:


> So to your ears all the portable dacs and daps you tried sound similar to Mojo?


 
  
 To be clear, we are talking about the pre-amp, line out... Remember, the original question was about DACs.... but yes, to my ears they sound the same.


----------



## maxh22

grumpyoldguy said:


> To be clear, we are talking about the pre-amp, line out... Remember, the original question was about DACs.... but yes, to my ears they sound the same.




I know that you are a very objective guy and that is fine, but did you try listening to how each dac made you feel over the long term? Often times it's the emotion you feel and musicality you expeirence that differentiates between a good dac and a great dac.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

maxh22 said:


> I know that you are a very objective guy and that is fine, but did you try listening to how each dac made you feel over the long term? Often times it's the emotion you feel and musicality you expeirence that differentiates between a good dac and a great dac.


 
  
 No sir, only a couple of them. 
  
 To be fair, I'm not ranking what I've heard or making any sort of statement on how good they are relative to each other.
  
 I prefer my enjoyment come from the actual music rather than the equipment. I would like to think it is the artist and the music that causes the emotion, not the hardware design. 
  
 I think many people here will be surprised or doubtful of those last two statements.


----------



## god-bluff

grumpyoldguy said:


>


 
 Your recent posts are much better IMO. Agree with all of them


----------



## Peter Hyatt

grumpyoldguy said:


> No sir, only a couple of them.
> 
> To be fair, I'm not ranking what I've heard or making any sort of statement on how good they are relative to each other.
> 
> ...


 

 Coming from an advanced age where I had to put certain albums 'to rest' having heard them far too often, I found that Mojo opened them up afresh and new for me with detail and that special something I cannot describe, that I have not heard before.  
  
 Even as I mentioned Dylan and the Nobel Prize before, earlier on the treadmill, I listened to Blood on the Tracks (album version) via Mojo and was emotionally captured by the beauty of feeling "I'm in the studio; I am hearing every detail here..." that I credit to Mojo.  
  
 It is an emotional experience.


----------



## maxh22

peter hyatt said:


> I want to *hear *Dave because of the magic of Mojo.  (I also want to buy Hugo).  I enjoy the DAVE thread in reading *about *the technology.




Chord is going to have their lineup at CamJam NYC this February. If you come , you will get to hear the Dave 

I'm going to be there 100%.


----------



## maxh22

peter hyatt said:


> Coming from an advanced age where I had to put certain albums 'to rest' having heard them far too often, I found that Mojo opened them up afresh and new for me with detail and that special something I cannot describe, that I have not heard before.
> 
> Even as I mentioned Dylan and the Nobel Prize before, earlier on the treadmill, I listened to Blood on the Tracks (album version) via Mojo and was emotionally captured by the beauty of feeling "I'm in the studio; I am hearing every detail here..." that I credit to Mojo.
> 
> It is an emotional experience.




I agree with you on this. Before Mojo,there were certain albums and artists I could no longer enjoy either because I overlistned to them in the past or because I didn't find their songs appealing.


----------



## maxh22

grumpyoldguy said:


> No sir, only a couple of them.
> 
> To be fair, I'm not ranking what I've heard or making any sort of statement on how good they are relative to each other.
> 
> ...




I partially agree with you. The artist is the one who brings the emotion but it's the job of the playback system to reproduce the artist's emotional intention.


----------



## warrior1975

GRUMPYOLDGUY Thanks for sharing bro. I tend to agree with what you said regarding dacs/amps, to my ears they usually sound more alike than different. I may hear subtle differences, but the thing that stands out most to me is the background noise. I find the Mojo exceptionally low. 

Also, and I'm not sure why, but I tend to hear things a bit easier on the Mojo than other items. However, once I hear them in mojo, I can hear them in other items, with the same audibility. 

I truly enjoy my mojo, it sounds great, but I tend to agree that it is overhyped. I thought I'd here a large, easy to detect difference, but I don't. That's not an insult to Chord, but more of a compliment to my portable gear in general, or an insult to NY ears, which happen to suck.


----------



## betula

I think this video has got a place here.


----------



## Mojo ideas

light - man said:


> Sir, you are not alone in your skepticism, I remember someone referring to them as What HiFi. (It could have been me? :blink: )
> 
> I have noticed over the years that they choose to leave out some stiff competition when doing multi product review shootouts.
> 
> Some might say it has something to do with the amount of marketing budget that is spent advertising in its magazines!


 I think you'd be very surprised at the facts of our relatively small advertising budgets. We spend our finance on developing new and exciting technology and we are lucky that the team at What Hi Fi can recognise that. They are very good guys supportive yes but totally above board and have never demanded advertising revenue by way of recompence


----------



## warrior1975

Mojo ideas Thanks for sharing that info. As consumers, at least for me, I tend to distrust publications. I do feel comfortable with Chord, you guys are definitely a reputable company in my book. What you did with the Mojo, speaks volumes to me.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

betula said:


> I think this video has got a place here.




Wow. There is so much oversimplification and marketing sleight of hand here. 

For example analog ASIC designs may not have the flexibility of an FPGA, but has it's own set of advantages... Achievable speeds, power utilization, etc. 

There is definitely an advantage to an FPGA based approach, particularly pre-DAC, but that's completely lost in this video. 

Okay, well not completely lost, that's an exaggeration... But a little less oversimplification would have been better.


----------



## tomwoo

I think the target audience of this video is average consumers like me, instead of audio engineers. 
  
 Even so I still cannot understand most technical parts of this "oversimplified" video.


----------



## Mojo ideas

grumpyoldguy said:


> Wow. There is so much oversimplification and marketing sleight of hand here.
> 
> For example analog ASIC designs may not have the flexibility of an FPGA, but has it's own set of advantages... Achievable speeds, power utilization, etc.
> 
> ...


 We had to pitch this video for the average guy not the budding Dac designer. Rob Watts has been very candid in explaining our designs but we obviously have to retain significant portions of the intellectual property contained within that belongs to Him. He is confident that we have obscured enough of the years of knowhow that has been built up so that even the cleverest guy can't work out all the wrinkles.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > I think this video has got a place here.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 As I'm sure you realise, it's a difficult line to tread, to make the video accessible yet relatively detailed. If the video went into ASIC designs, it'd just confuse many viewers by muddying the water; it doesn't mean there is any deliberate 'sleight of hand' to mislead anyone.
  
 Let me assure you that Rob Watts has absolutely not ducked the issue of ASIC designs. It's simply not an approach he currently wishes to follow.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?advanced=1&action=disp&search=asic&titleonly=0&byuser=Rob+Watts&output=posts&replycompare=gt&numupdates=&sdate=0&newer=1&sort=relevance&order=descending&Search=SEARCH&Search=SEARCH
  
  


tomwoo said:


> I think the target audience of this video is average consumers like me, instead of audio engineers.
> 
> Even so I still cannot understand most technical parts of this "oversimplified" video.


 
  
 There might be a simplified video made, in due course, for a wider audience.


----------



## HiFiChris

warrior1975 said:


> Who wouldn't be happy receiving an award?


 
  
 Marcel Reich-Ranicki who was a very intelligent and wise man.
  

  
  
 Anyway, congratulations to Chord Electronics for winning another award. The Mojo is indeed a nice and special compact DAC.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mojo ideas said:


> We had to pitch this video for the average guy not the budding Dac designer. Rob Watts has been very candid in explaining our designs but we obviously have to retain significant portions of the intellectual property contained within that belongs to Him. He is confident that we have obscured enough of the years of knowhow that has been built up so that even the cleverest guy can't work out all the wrinkles.


 
  
 Of course I understand the importance of protecting proprietary information. And I recognize the great value that Rob has provided by being so open about the designs. But comparing an entire FPGA to a "chip DAC" ASIC  is rather misleading. FPGAs are far more sophisticated than a given DAC ASIC because developers use it to implement a vast array of applications beyond just a DAC. This means in order for Xilinx to make a competitive product it must have more multipliers, BRAMs, etc. If you were to make an apples-to-apples comparison though, an equivalent ASIC design will have better achievable timing and better power utilization, while using a smaller footprint. Of course between synthesis and PAR tool licensing and actually spinning the silicon, it's extremely (possibly prohibitively) expensive. That said I disagree, on a strictly academic basis, that a chip based design is not capable of achieving the same performance... it's just that nobody has done it yet. 
  


mython said:


> As I'm sure you realise, it's a difficult line to tread, to make the video accessible yet relatively detailed. If the video went into ASIC designs, it'd just confuse many viewers by muddying the water; it doesn't mean there is any deliberate 'sleight of hand' to mislead anyone.
> 
> Let me assure you that Rob Watts has absolutely not ducked the issue of ASIC designs. It's simply not an approach he currently wishes to follow.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I didn't mean to imply it was deliberate. But in the process of simplifying the explanation, some details got glossed over. A chip DAC is an ASIC. They have limited capabilities by design, not by limitation of the technology... It's not really fair to compare an FPGA with a chip DAC without providing some technical detail as context.


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> That said I disagree, on a strictly academic basis, that a chip based design is not capable of achieving the same performance... it's just that nobody has done it yet.


 
  
 I hope that there is a HR consultancy reading this, and they are able to offer you employment with a hifi manufacturer, so that you can show the world just what is possible.


----------



## warrior1975

Lol... Funny, but hasn't the GRUMPYOLDGUY taken enough today? Tomorrow he may be very grumpy.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> I hope that there is a HR consultancy reading this, and they are able to offer you employment with a hifi manufacturer, so that you can show the world just what is possible.


 
  
 Funny you say that... I work on ASIC and FPGA designs in a much higher part of the RF spectrum doing precisely this.
  
 So for any HR consultancies reading this, I'm already gainfully employed doing this exact work... Thanks for your interest though.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

warrior1975 said:


> Lol... Funny, but hasn't the GRUMPYOLDGUY taken enough today? Tomorrow he may be very grumpy.


 
  
 I don't mind that comment, because it actually is what I do for a living. Just at much higher frequencies and larger bandwidths.


----------



## miketlse

warrior1975 said:


> Lol... Funny, but hasn't the GRUMPYOLDGUY taken enough today? Tomorrow he may be very grumpy.


 
 He was grumpy earlier today, but he is quite affable tonight - maybe a good day at work, or a nice glass of scotch, or listening to some relaxing music for an hour LOL. Long may it continue.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> warrior1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol... Funny, but hasn't the GRUMPYOLDGUY taken enough today? Tomorrow he may be very grumpy.
> ...


----------



## musicday

Not only that the Mojo is a terrific sounding portable amplifier,but is very capable of driving any impedance headphone.
Looking forward for the announcement of new products


----------



## SearchOfSub

headfry said:


> I've been an avid reader of WhatHiFi sine it began - 40 years - their reviews tend to be
> dead on - IMHO there is too much suspicion of the media's motives.
> 
> 
> ...





For me it's been a hit or miss with them. They got Hugo right I think 2-3 years ago when they gave it 5/5 stars. Then I purchased Arcam A19 amplifier based on their reviews which got 5/5 stars and it wasn't good.


----------



## SearchOfSub

grumpyoldguy said:


> Of course I understand the importance of protecting proprietary information. And I recognize the great value that Rob has provided by being so open about the designs. But comparing an entire FPGA to a "chip DAC" ASIC  is rather misleading. FPGAs are far more sophisticated than a given DAC ASIC because developers use it to implement a vast array of applications beyond just a DAC. This means in order for Xilinx to make a competitive product it must have more multipliers, BRAMs, etc. If you were to make an apples-to-apples comparison though, an equivalent ASIC design will have better achievable timing and better power utilization, while using a smaller footprint. Of course between synthesis and PAR tool licensing and actually spinning the silicon, it's extremely (possibly prohibitively) expensive. That said I disagree, on a strictly academic basis, that a chip based design is not capable of achieving the same performance... it's just that nobody has done it yet.
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to imply it was deliberate. But in the process of simplifying the explanation, some details got glossed over. A chip DAC is an ASIC. They have limited capabilities by design, not by limitation of the technology... It's not really fair to compare an FPGA with a chip DAC without providing some technical detail as context.





How did your first post a week ago asking "why do dacs sound different if all are 0 and 1" turn into this?LOL man.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

searchofsub said:


> How did your first post a week ago asking "why do dacs sound different if all are 0 and 1" turn into this?LOL man.




What?


----------



## SearchOfSub

grumpyoldguy said:


> What?





I'm just saying that is a bit of info to talk about in details unless you have been looking into sound for awhile. I doubt any newcomer would know the difference between FPGA and ASIC. 

It sounded like you were a newcomer into audio in general asking DAC questions because you really didn't know in your beggining series of posts on this thread. I just thought it was funny that's all. Happy listening my man!


----------



## Deftone

larsson said:


> I'd almost kill for a SD card module


 
  
  Same here dude!


----------



## Deftone

mojo ideas said:


> Quite possibly! And a bit more too.


 
  

  
 Woooooooooo


----------



## Mython

deftone said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > Quite possibly! And a bit more too.
> ...


 
  
  
 I shouldn't spill the beans, since it may be under NDA, but I can reveal that the telepathic-control interface is nearing completion and I think it will be a very 'thoughtful' addition to Mojo.


----------



## White Lotus

Pelican 1010 is fantastic!


----------



## oldmate

god-bluff said:


> There is actually an entire sub forum waiting for him. It's called Sound Science which I can only assume he hasn't yet discovered.
> 
> Lots of fascinating discussion and debate for him to get his teeth into. Might even make him hsppy or at least less grumpy. Sorry I bet he's actually riveting company in the real world


 
 Yeah, but the problem is these these types never post in Sound Science. Ever. Come to think of it they never post in the music thread either. Funny about that.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

oldmate said:


> Yeah, but the problem is these these types never post in Sound Science. Ever. Come to think of it they never post in the music thread either. Funny about that.




Weird, I wonder who hijacked my account and made all those posts in Sound Science then...

Interestingly, the people most in need of sound science are those who never post there. What is it you said again... "funny about that."


----------



## oldmate

grumpyoldguy said:


> oldmate said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but the problem is these these types never post in Sound Science. Ever. Come to think of it they never post in the music thread either. Funny about that.
> ...


 
 Obviously your the exception to this so my apologies to you Sir.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/771267/cable-burn-in-with-regard-to-audio-directionality


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

oldmate said:


> Ok so your the exception to this so my apologies to you Sir. I should have said generally speaking.




No harm done. Let's carry on with the topic of the thread.


----------



## Deftone

white lotus said:


> Pelican 1010 is fantastic!


 
  
 looks great, i you want something for iems too see my 1060


----------



## Deftone

1 feature i REALY wish mojo had...
  
 Auto shut off, sometimes i go to sleep listening to music only to find mojo with red light flashing when i wake up. so i dont do this anymore or id be charging mojo more than i use it.
 wish it would turn off like 15 minutes after receiving no signal or something.


----------



## HiFiChris

deftone said:


> 1 feature i REALY wish mojo had...
> 
> Auto shut off, sometimes i go to sleep listening to music only to find mojo with red light flashing when i wake up. so i dont do this anymore or id be charging mojo more than i use it.
> wish it would turn off like 15 minutes after receiving no signal or something.


 
  
 Yesterday I thought about the exact same thing - yeah, an auto-shutoff feature after receiving no signal (on/off ball not illuminated) would be a handy feature.


----------



## Larsson

white lotus said:


> Pelican 1010 is fantastic!




Perfection!
I just ordered one immediately after seeing your post


----------



## jmills8

larsson said:


> Perfection!
> I just ordered one immediately after seeing your post


 I would get one size bigger.


----------



## AndrewH13

light - man said:


> I think they are probably just a bunch of ordinary people who are journalists, who listen to some stuff and then the Alpha male/female persuades the others to chose what he or she prefers the most - a bit like what happens at a typical committee meeting - he who shouts the loudest is heard the most.
> 
> I would take them with a pinch of salty sand! :wink_face:




I spent a day with the crew from What Hifi a couple of years ago. Was a Reader blind listening test in the morning followed by a tour of their listening rooms and finally a beer and candid conversation. 

First off I was disappointed when the listening test was 'tables and supports' only cables would have been less exciting! Digital file formats, different DACs, CD v Streamers would have all been my preferred choice. But after an hour of tests, taking away blindfolds, and comparing notes, I was a believer that one table was significantly better than another, and was pleased that cost was not the overriding factor. But my point in explaining this was the effort the What Hi-fi guys put into making sure the test was valid and fair, only at the end did they put forward their own views on the differences. 

Seeing their rooms, I was surprised for their enthusiasm they had in their own personal favourites. Like posted above, they came over as ordinary hi-fi enthusiasts and they certainly were not falsifying their joy at some of the products they briefly demoed. 

I had similar sceptical views to many here, and eventually over a pint, I said I've got to ask about the widespread view that advertising plays a big part in their reviews and conclusions! It could have killed the pub talk but to be fair, they laughed, said they are only too aware of perceived accusations, but what can they do? They like certain products, (an expensive large Chord DAC before current range and ATC speakers being two most enthused about on the day I was there) and they will repeat over and over the fact because they believe it. 

Now its easy to say, 'they would say that wouldn't they?'. But my own conclusion was an eye opener, genuine guys in the mold of Chord who showed enthusiasm for what they do. Maybe I was hoodwinked a bit over review policy, who knows, but I felt a whole lot better after meeting them, they certainly all loved music and music production gear, no doubting that.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> I shouldn't spill the beans, since it may be under NDA, but I can reveal that the telepathic-control interface is nearing completion and I think it will be a very 'thoughtful' addition to Mojo.


We will be round to terminate you later today. Only kidding


----------



## Light - Man

oldmate said:


> Yeah, but the problem is these these types never post in Sound Science. Ever. Come to think of it they *never post in the music thread either*. Funny about that.


 
 Cheers Oldmate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!.......................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Guys, have a read for a good laugh:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/771267/cable-burn-in-with-regard-to-audio-directionality
  
 When you and I started that thread with genuine intentions (and I being a naive newcomer) we immediately had an overflow of a feud that spilled over from other sound science threads.
  
 2-3 of our participants were soon *banned from Head-Fi.*
  
 I remember when one guy, brought some irrelevant law of Thermodynamics into the conversation, *I soon lost the will to live *





 and I decided that the whole thing was so hostile, futile and completely pointless.
  
 BTW, *What Hi-Fi* have always advocated cable directionality - so please blame them and not me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I have since decided to concentrate my efforts on random music posts including the odd gif or two - too many! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 To me, it is easy to to mark one end of a cable (as the source end) and then when someone eventually can be bothered proving that I was possibly right - I will probably be pushing up daisies on some remote desert tropical Island in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## krismusic

andrewh13 said:


> I spent a day with the crew from What Hifi a couple of years ago. Was a Reader blind listening test in the morning followed by a tour of their listening rooms and finally a beer and candid conversation.
> 
> First off I was disappointed when the listening test was 'tables and supports' only cables would have been less exciting! Digital file formats, different DACs, CD v Streamers would have all been my preferred choice. But after an hour of tests, taking away blindfolds, and comparing notes, I was a believer that one table was significantly better than another, and was pleased that cost was not the overriding factor. But my point in explaining this was the effort the What Hi-fi guys put into making sure the test was valid and fair, only at the end did they put forward their own views on the differences.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a good experience and would have given you more insight into the workings of What Hi Fi than I have. 
It's just that for me, their reviews come across as rather fanboy and they unquestioningly buy into all kinds of audiophool (IMHO) guff like cable directionality and as you say, differences in sound between equipment racks.


----------



## x RELIC x

mojo ideas said:


> We will be round to terminate you later today. Only kidding




LOL! 


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8t8iDdCl2Kw[/VIDEO]


----------



## oldmate

light - man said:


> oldmate said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but the problem is these these types never post in Sound Science. Ever. Come to think of it they *never post in the music thread either*. Funny about that.
> ...


 
 Mate I wasn't having a go at you by bringing up an old thread. Just pointing out to that grumpy dude that I have posted in Sound Science. Started a thread even. Good to see you have not lost your sense of humor. Take care buddy. 
  




  
 Back to Mojo........


----------



## Light - Man

oldmate said:


> Mate I wasn't having a go at you by bringing up an old thread. Just pointing out to that grumpy dude that I have posted in Sound Science. Started a thread even. *Good to see you have not lost your sense of humor.* Take care buddy.


 
 And to you buddy, I am glad to see that we are both still alive and kicking.
  
 Humor is the glue that keeps my aging ailments in one mobile blob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think that we both made a wise exit, legging it out of the sound Science threads!


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> I think that we both made a wise exit, legging it out of the sound Science threads!


 
  
_Sound Science threads: _*"Many are called, but few are chosen make it out alive/unscathed"*


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> _Sound Science threads: _*"Many are called, but few are chosen make it out alive/unscathed"*


 
  
 Exactly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  when someone says take it to the sound Science threads - I would rather sleep overnight under a leafless tree in the Antarctic for more comfort and enlightenment!


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> ....  when someone says take it to the sound Science threads - I would rather sleep overnight under a leafless tree in the Antarctic for more comfort and enlightenment!


 
  
  
 "when someone says take it to the sound Science threads"     ...it is not for the benefit of the person being sent, but for the benefit of those they leave behind, in peace, in the world of 'normal' threads!


----------



## Larsson

light - man said:


> Cheers Oldmate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've seen some real **** on this forum and some messed up threads in sound science threads— but that takes it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## krismusic

mython said:


> "when someone says take it to the sound Science threads"     ...it is not for the benefit of the person being sent, but for the benefit of those they leave behind, in peace, in the world of 'normal' threads!



I don't get this antipathy towards Sound Science. 
Sure it can get a bit prescriptive but it's a welcome counterbalance to the fanboy mentality on a lot of threads. 
I think a middle way is sensible. I am prepared to believe that not everything can be measured but I also do not believe in pixie dust and unicorns. 
i.e. Outcomes having no basis in reality. 
Those phenomena that should not be named (whisper, placebo and expectation bias) are the bane of my audio life. 
Measurement and proper testing are a defence against being suckered (again!)
I'm not able to carry out these tests for myself so I am very grateful to the guys on Sound Science who do and then take the trouble to explain to me in terms that I understand. 
Why would you not want that?


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > "when someone says take it to the sound Science threads"     ...it is not for the benefit of the person being sent, but for the benefit of those they leave behind, in peace, in the world of 'normal' threads!
> ...


 
  
  
 I never said I didn't want it.
  
 It's just that so many threads on head-fi get derailed by heated debate over topics unrelated to the thread they are being posted in, thus, like it or not, Sound Science genuinely is often the best place to take those debates, and one can view that with varying degrees of relief, amusement, or even, occasionally, disdain.
  
 The fact that Sound Science does also offer some very useful unheated conversation, in its own right, is great, and that's the way it should be.
  
 Happy days.
  
 Back to Mojo?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Yeah, would hate to derail a thread with facts and reality... Glad we fixed that problem by containing it to just a subforum of a subforum.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## krismusic

mython said:


> I never said I didn't want it.
> 
> It's just that so many threads on head-fi get derailed by heated debate over topics unrelated to the thread they are being posted in, thus, like it or not, Sound Science genuinely is often the best place to take those debates, and one can view that with varying degrees of relief, amusement, or even, occasionally, disdain.
> 
> ...



Sorry. I probably shouldn't have quoted you. I meant my comments to posters in general rather than specifically to your good self. 
But yes. Back to the Mojo!


----------



## Light - Man

krismusic said:


> Sorry. I probably shouldn't have quoted you. I meant my comments to posters in general rather than specifically to your good self.
> But yes. *Back to the Mojo!*


 
 Speaking of Mojo, some say that these penguins are only doing their chores (or going for a bath) so that they can earn enough pocket money to buy their own Mojo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 
  
 p.s. I think that Mython has been exceptionally patient, diplomatic and helpful to us all.
 Over and out guys - time for me to take a well earned break from HF and get back to some real work!


----------



## krismusic

light - man said:


> Speaking of Mojo, some say that these penguins are only doing their chores (or going for a bath) so that they can earn enough pocket money to buy their own Mojo? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You win the prize for daftest post in this thread.  Agree about Mython. Also think oldgrumpyguy deserves an honorable mention for admirably keeping cool under fire.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

larsson said:


> I've seen some real **** on this forum and some messed up threads in sound science threads— but that takes it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You ain't seen nothing yet!  
  
 Search on forums (sports, music) where the "special snowflakes" post.  
  
 It is common to find an 'explosion' of anger caused by a single disagreement.  This is the generation that fights over how many "likes" they have on social media and where disagreement is met with hostility.  
  
 It is a trend that, in my estimation, is 'new' in its extremity.  
  
 I enjoy the back and forth, and for many of us a touch older, it is how we learned.


----------



## Subhakar

What might be the upgrades in the coming Mojo shown at RMAF over the current one apart from the new price $699?


----------



## Light - Man

krismusic said:


> *You win the prize for daftest post in this thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is that a non passive aggressive way of saying that I should become the Editor and chief of the rival to What HiFi - that should only be published in a secret location in the 3rd post of this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have had some good fun on this thread and long may it continue in my absence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 We should remember that we are here for *the enjoyment of our hobby* and not to use it as a battlefield.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

subhakar said:


> What might be the upgrades in the coming Mojo shown at RMAF over the current one apart from the new price $699?




Link?


----------



## Deftone

subhakar said:


> What might be the upgrades in the coming Mojo shown at RMAF over the current one apart from the new price $699?


 
  
 hmmm?


----------



## warrior1975

Maybe they are including the plastic extension thing?


----------



## Subhakar

grumpyoldguy said:


> Link?


 
  
  


deftone said:


> hmmm?


 
  
  
  
 https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2016/03/22/canjam-socal-2016-chord-electronics-dave-tt-and-mojo/
 He might have mis-quoted the price, I am not sure.


----------



## Subhakar

warrior1975 said:


> Maybe they are including the plastic extension thing?


 
  
This guy's review on Chord Electronic at RMAF says $699 for Mojo and the availability of leather case with extension cord TBD.
 One can check with him, if he was on HeadFi, if the price has been hiked for 2017.
 https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2016/03/22/canjam-socal-2016-chord-electronics-dave-tt-and-mojo/


----------



## audi0nick128

I strongly doubt a price hike for Mojo. 
As a matter of fact the German reseller I got my Mojo from dropped the price to 499€! 
http://www.auditorium.de/HiFi-Sortiment/Kopfhoerer/Kopfhoererverstaerker-Sortiment/Chord-Mojo-Mobiler-DAC-Kopfhoerer-Verstaerker-schwarz.html?gclid=CjwKEAjws5zABRDqkoOniLqfywESJACjdoiGtslRlRHb3-RW-h8d4joeRJf7gSCFHaI81g_XCUXUaxoCIAHw_wcB

Cheers


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> I never said I didn't want it.
> 
> It's just that so many threads on head-fi get derailed by heated debate over topics unrelated to the thread they are being posted in, thus, like it or not, Sound Science genuinely is often the best place to take those debates, and one can view that with varying degrees of relief, amusement, or even, occasionally, disdain.
> 
> ...




You are making Sound Science sound very tempting. Maybe I should take a deep breath and dive in.


----------



## lbbef

subhakar said:


> This guy's review on Chord Electronic at RMAF says $699 for Mojo and the availability of leather case with extension cord TBD.
> One can check with him, if he was on HeadFi, if the price has been hiked for 2017.
> https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2016/03/22/canjam-socal-2016-chord-electronics-dave-tt-and-mojo/


 
  
 The article was dated 22nd March 2016, 7 months ago.
 It was for CanJam Socal not RMAF.


----------



## miketlse

Just spotted these deals available in europe, if you buy a Mojo and bundle it with a chord case and/or the cable pack.
  
http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/DAC-Audio-ampli-casque-mobile/Chord-Mojo.html


----------



## edwintangch

Used mojo with my X5 for couple of months
I was trying to replace the setup with a single dap
But it turns out nothing I've heard can level with it
So I am considering replacing the X5

Is there any suggestion ?
Ak70 is good. Any others ?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

edwintangch said:


> Used mojo with my X5 for couple of months
> I was trying to replace the setup with a single dap
> But it turns out nothing I've heard can level with it
> So I am considering replacing the X5
> ...


 
  
 I don't understand the question... 
  
 You were looking for a single DAP to replace your X5/Mojo combo, but couldn't find one that could produce the same output level? 
  
 Now you're looking to keep the Mojo, but replace the X5? 
  
 If that's the case, it doesn't matter what device you use as long as the data gets from it to the Mojo correctly. Someone made a good point that USB and coax will allow high frequency noise to ride in**, so something with optical will be best. 
  
 ** Confirmed by independent measurements. However, I question the audibility of the interference, we're talking 60-70dB down. Use your own judgment.


----------



## warrior1975

Cowon P1 is an excellent dap, keeps me happy as a standalone dap.


----------



## miketlse

edwintangch said:


> Used mojo with my X5 for couple of months
> I was trying to replace the setup with a single dap
> But it turns out nothing I've heard can level with it
> So I am considering replacing the X5
> ...


 
 If you just need a music source, the Shanling M1 is reported to work well with both the Mojo and Hugo.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/765#post_12943755


----------



## HiFiChris

For everybody who is interested in a traveling/storage case for the Mojo, I have ordered the Hama 40J and can happily report that my Chord Mojo fits in great even when I have it in the DIGNIS case.
 The only disadvantage of the Hama case is that it doesn't look or feel as good as it appears on the manufacturer's pictures (I'll probably take a few photos tomorrow in the sunlight).


----------



## RPB65

jmills8 said:


>


 
 Thnx for the pics  This has helped me make my mind up on the size I need. One 1060 on order with the foam as well. Plenty of room for Mojo, accessory block and my SW24 cable with IEM.
 I reckon room for the Sony gear as well.


----------



## fonna

price has been dropped from 599 to 499 on the websites I normally purchase from.. is there a new mojo coming soon?


----------



## AndrewH13

edwintangch said:


> Used mojo with my X5 for couple of months
> I was trying to replace the setup with a single dap
> But it turns out nothing I've heard can level with it
> So I am considering replacing the X5
> ...




Not sure if you mean a single setup? I've found a QP1R to be the only comparable DAP for enjoyment.


----------



## AndrewH13

If you mean as a transport, I would stick with X5. To my ears X5 is up there with the best outputs. And I prefer coax to optical, when I have heard a difference, optical appears softer. This is from years of hifi, CD, streamers, and now DAPs.


----------



## RPB65

andrewh13 said:


> Not sure if you mean a single setup? I've found a QP1R to be the only comparable DAP for enjoyment.


 

 That and ZX2


----------



## AndrewH13

fonna said:


> price has been dropped from 599 to 499 on the websites I normally purchase from.. is there a new mojo coming soon?




Euros, pounds, dollars? Mojo has always been £399 in its native produced country.


----------



## krismusic

rpb65 said:


> Thnx for the pics  This has helped me make my mind up on the size I need. One 1060 on order with the foam as well. Plenty of room for Mojo, accessory block and my SW24 cable with IEM.
> I reckon room for the Sony gear as well.



The trouble with all these kinds of cases is that you cannot run the Mojo inside them. I reckon you are better off with this kind of thing. 
The observant will have noticed that I am waiting for my Mojo to arrive!


----------



## fonna

andrewh13 said:


> Euros, pounds, dollars? Mojo has always been £399 in its native produced country.


 

 ​euros


----------



## AndrewH13

fonna said:


> ​euros




Maybe brexit is affecting exchange rates, think euros are edging closer to pounds


----------



## NaiveSound

Could a mojo 2 be on the way?


----------



## AndrewH13

naivesound said:


> Could a mojo 2 be on the way?




Very much doubt it, with Chord currently working hard on Mojo add-ons. If you want Bluetooth or full size headphone jack, (or better sound ), there's the Hugo. Maybe a Hugo 2, with input retained like the Mojo!


----------



## sabloke

What if they are also working on a Mojo Mk II with Bluetooth and SD support built in?


----------



## krismusic

sabloke said:


> What if they are also working on a Mojo Mk II with Bluetooth and SD support built in?


 Then mine would be going back within the return period!


----------



## GreenBow

@Mython
 Thank you for the What Hi-Fi Awards post on the Chord DACs. It made me think to go off and buy the Awards copy.
  
 I have last years Awards copy and I noted the DAC categories have changed. Last year:
 The best DAC under £400 was the Oppo HA-2
 Then best £400-£800 was Chord Mojo (and Product of the Year).
 Then £800-£1200 Chord 2Qute
 Then £1200+ Chord Hugo
  
 I wondered a bit why they changed the categories about. Now (as you informed us,) the Mojo sits in best DAC under £500.
  
 Now as you said, it's:
[Dragonfly Black Under £100
Dragonfly Red £100+]
 Mojo under £500
 2Qute £500-£1000
 Hugo £1000+


----------



## doggiemom

andrewh13 said:


> Maybe brexit is affecting exchange rates, think euros are edging closer to pounds


 

 I just got the Mojo and leather case from Amazon.co.uk today, for about $150 less than what I would have paid at Amazon.com.  It arrived in 3 days too!  I am absolutely ecstatic!


----------



## NaiveSound

doggiemom said:


> I just got the Mojo and leather case from Amazon.co.uk today, for about $150 less than what I would have paid at Amazon.com.  It arrived in 3 days too!  I am absolutely ecstatic!




I wish I had a cheap case


----------



## mcluxun

Got my mojo today. I'm wondering if anyone has ran into a compatible issue with amps.
 I have an amp works perfect with other dac and cellphones, but malfunctions with Mojo.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mcluxun said:


> Got my mojo today. I'm wondering if anyone has ran into a compatible issue with amps.
> I have an amp works perfect with other dac and cellphones, but malfunctions with Mojo.




Does the headphone out port you're connecting it to work with your headphones? If so, the Mojo is not at fault. 

The other thing to check is to be sure your output level on the Mojo isn't overdriving your amp. You could potentially damage the components in your amp if you overdrive it.


----------



## x RELIC x

mcluxun said:


> Got my mojo today. I'm wondering if anyone has ran into a compatible issue with amps.
> I have an amp works perfect with other dac and cellphones, but malfunctions with Mojo.





grumpyoldguy said:


> Does the headphone out port you're connecting it to work with your headphones? If so, the Mojo is not at fault.
> 
> *The other thing to check is to be sure your output level on the Mojo isn't overdriving your amp. You could potentially damage the components in your amp if you overdrive it.*




This is most likely the issue as the Mojo's line level volume setting is 3Vrms by default in the line-out setting. Try lowering the volume by 4 clicks to get 1.9Vrms to your amp. If it still clips then lower further.


----------



## Deftone

mcluxun said:


> Got my mojo today. I'm wondering if anyone has ran into a compatible issue with amps.
> I have an amp works perfect with other dac and cellphones, but malfunctions with Mojo.


 
  
 why would you want to degrade the sound quality of mojo?


----------



## 3ggerhappy

x relic x said:


> This is most likely the issue as the Mojo's line level volume setting is 3Vrms by default in the line-out setting. Try lowering the volume by 4 clicks to get 1.9Vrms to your amp. If it still clips then lower further.


 
  
 Noob question. For how exactly would you know the supported line level accepted by a particular amp, is there a specific info in the specsheet to look into? For example I have the schiit jotunheim and want to use the mojo as DAC how would you know it is not overpwering it?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

3ggerhappy said:


> Noob question. For how exactly would you know the supported line level accepted by a particular amp, is there a specific info in the specsheet to look into? For example I have the schiit jotunheim and want to use the mojo as DAC how would you know it is not overpwering it?




It's generally a good idea to go with the standard. -10dBV is what consumer audio equipment is typically designed to.

This is about 20dB (clicks) down from the preset, which is double red (I think, just below double yellow). You can move up or down from there to your liking.


----------



## 3ggerhappy

grumpyoldguy said:


> It's generally a good idea to go with the standard. -10dBV is what consumer audio equipment is typically designed to.
> 
> This is about 20dB (clicks) down from the preset, which is double red (I think, just below double yellow). You can move up or down from there to your liking.


 
  
 Thanks for the info I will try it out later when I get home.
  
 Also another question, I have read on the 3rd page that the color of the balls would be light blue on line out mode(holding the 2 balls on powerup) but mine would lit up with a light purple color in this mode, unless im color blind I think there is something wrong with my unit? I have the mojo for a year now and just started using this line out feature so help.


----------



## x RELIC x

3ggerhappy said:


> Noob question. For how exactly would you know the supported line level accepted by a particular amp, is there a specific info in the specsheet to look into? For example I have the schiit jotunheim and want to use the mojo as DAC how would you know it is not overpwering it?




As far as I know most amps are designed to handle 2Vrms as set as the standard for CD player output. The best way to be sure is to contact the manufacturer of the amp and ask what Vrms Input it can handle.


----------



## x RELIC x

3ggerhappy said:


> Thanks for the info I will try it out later when I get home.
> 
> Also another question, I have read on the 3rd page that the color of the balls would be light blue on line out mode(holding the 2 balls on powerup) but mine would lit up with a light purple color in this mode, unless im color blind I think there is something wrong with my unit? I have the mojo for a year now and just started using this line out feature so help.




There wouldn't be a different setting from unit to unit. I think it's just a descrepancy between colour description. For example, others have described the colours in the lower level as brown when I'd say they are red/orange.

Mine are violet when set to line output level.


----------



## nmatheis

Just got my own MOJO. Thanks to x RELIC x for introducing me during the MOJO review tour earlier this year. I said in my review that I saw a Mojo in my future, and today's the day!

Thanks, my friend!!!


----------



## x RELIC x

nmatheis said:


> Just got my own MOJO. Thanks to x RELIC x for introducing me during the MOJO review tour earlier this year. I said in my review that I saw a Mojo in my future, and today's the day!
> 
> Thanks, my friend!!!




WooHoo Nik! Glad you finally got one! Enjoy!


----------



## nmatheis

x relic x said:


> WooHoo Nik! Glad you finally got one! Enjoy!




Thanks, Craig! 







I've got my mojo, baby!


----------



## maxh22

3ggerhappy said:


> Thanks for the info I will try it out later when I get home.
> 
> Also another question, I have read on the 3rd page that the color of the balls would be light blue on line out mode(holding the 2 balls on powerup) but mine would lit up with a light purple color in this mode, unless im color blind I think there is something wrong with my unit? I have the mojo for a year now and just started using this line out feature so help.


 
 I can confirm that line out mode is purple as you described. Nothing wrong with your unit.
  
 Happy listening


----------



## mcluxun

x relic x said:


> This is most likely the issue as the Mojo's line level volume setting is 3Vrms by default in the line-out setting. Try lowering the volume by 4 clicks to get 1.9Vrms to your amp. If it still clips then lower further.


 
 Nope decreased to the lowest still freaks out the amp.
 Everything is fine as long as music is not playing.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mcluxun said:


> Nope decreased to the lowest still freaks out the amp.
> Everything is fine as long as music is not playing.




Does it still work with other sources?


----------



## x RELIC x

mcluxun said:


> Nope decreased to the lowest still freaks out the amp.
> Everything is fine as long as music is not playing.




So let's break this down to troubleshoot. Does the Mojo play music cleanly to your headphones? Can you test with a different amp (what amp do you have)? Do you have a different cable to connect the Mojo to your amp to rule that out?


----------



## betula

My Mojo seems to have some usb socket connection problems.
 It has had this connection problem with certain cables from the first day, but until now I thought, that was the cables fault.
 It was ok with some other cables, but recently the issue got much worse. Mojo doesn't work anymore with cables it used to work, and I experience the problem with cables I did not experience earlier. This made me suspect Mojo's USB socket.
 Loosing signal in one earcup happens as often as total loss of connection, due to the slightest cable movement in Mojo socket. The light in Mojo's power button turns off, when this happens.
 Visually the socket seems to be alright, as well as the plugs of the 4-5 different USB cables I tried.
 I am about to send Mojo back to the retailer, as it is still under warranty. Has anyone experienced similar problems?
 (I do not like the thought not having Mojo for days...)


----------



## HiFiChris

I said I'd post some pictures of the Hama 40J camera case today, so here they are.
 My Mojo fits in really well, even with installed DIGNIS case, and the Hama's dimensions are ideal for the DAC-Amp. However, it looks and feels quite cheap. Not a big deal as I only spent ~ €4 on it and because there are not that many alternative camera bags/cases that have the right dimensions for the Mojo.


----------



## jmills8

Double bagged. So it wont get warm ?


----------



## krismusic

I just received my official Mojo case. Frustratingly before the Mojo! 
In what possible scenario would I walk around swinging the Mojo from a wrist strap??!
IMO the fixing really spoils the look of an otherwise very nice little case.


----------



## god-bluff

krismusic said:


> I just received my official Mojo case. Frustratingly before the Mojo!
> In what possible scenario would I walk around swinging the Mojo from a wrist strap??!
> IMO the fixing really spoils the look of an otherwise very nice little case.




Agree

You also loose the little rubber feet so is liable to slide of any surface with a light cable tug.

Sent mine back.


----------



## Light - Man

krismusic said:


> I just received my official Mojo case. Frustratingly before the Mojo!
> In what possible scenario would *I walk around swinging the Mojo from a wrist strap??!*
> IMO the fixing really spoils the look of an otherwise very nice little case.


 
 Why don't you get yourself a poodle or a pooch to go on the end of the strap or maybe give it to your wife for her kitten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 p.s. Nik, enjoy your new Mojo for the moment - while you have your eye on more gear.


----------



## krismusic

light - man said:


> Why don't you get yourself a poodle or a pooch to go on the end of the strap or maybe give it to your wife for her kitten. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good call.


----------



## Mojo ideas

fonna said:


> The price has been dropped from 599 to 499 on the websites I normally purchase from.. is there a new mojo coming soon?



John F .....No there is no new mojo coming just exciting add one modules In the short term. So we've asked our distributors around the globe to adjust their prices to the stabilised Brexit level of the pound ... well not quite as most of our materials prices coming from abroad have naturally increased so although the value of the UK pound has fallen, but our distributor buy prices in pounds will increase later due to our increased costs so now is probably a good time for new customers to buy a mojo and existing customer to buy extras for their family members especially with Christmas round the corner. :santa_tone1:I'm shameless sorry


----------



## LCeh

Hello guys, sorry I dont know if this has been addressed before, but I am in Hong Kong, and when I tried looking for an official retailer on chord's site, i cant locate any. So I am wondering how I can order one? Is there any stores that shop internationally? Especially considering the fx rates right now, if I can pay in pounds that would be great.


----------



## music4mhell

lceh said:


> Hello guys, sorry I dont know if this has been addressed before, but I am in Hong Kong, and when I tried looking for an official retailer on chord's site, i cant locate any. So I am wondering how I can order one? Is there any stores that shop internationally? Especially considering the fx rates right now, if I can pay in pounds that would be great.


 
 Try Amazon.co.uk
 You can try Penonaudio, they are from Hongkong


----------



## jmills8

lceh said:


> Hello guys, sorry I dont know if this has been addressed before, but I am in Hong Kong, and when I tried looking for an official retailer on chord's site, i cant locate any. So I am wondering how I can order one? Is there any stores that shop internationally? Especially considering the fx rates right now, if I can pay in pounds that would be great.


 DMA, Jaben, Lets Go Audio, Right Shop Audio, and ETC sell it with full warrenty.


----------



## Mojo ideas

krismusic said:


> I just received my official Mojo case. Frustratingly before the Mojo!
> In what possible scenario would I walk around swinging the Mojo from a wrist strap??!
> IMO the fixing really spoils the look of an otherwise very nice little case.



 I can think of a few but probably the best one is if you really don't want to drop it. If of course if you don't care you can unclip it!


----------



## Mojo ideas

K





grumpyoldguy said:


> Does it still work with other sources?


keep pressing the vol down button you may not have reached the lowest setting


----------



## LCeh

Thanks for the help. I am new to amazon as well, so got a couple more questions. If i buy from amazon, does that mean i am directly buying from chord? Meaning I will be covered under normal warranty policies? And it seems i have to buy some sort of cable to connect this to the source?


----------



## LCeh

jmills8 said:


> DMA, Jaben, Lets Go Audio, Right Shop Audio, and ETC sell it with full warrenty.




Ahhh thanks. I went to some of the sites and seems they are still selling close to hkd 5000, which is quite expensive compared to the price in pounds. So thats why I am also looking outside


----------



## music4mhell

lceh said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > DMA, Jaben, Lets Go Audio, Right Shop Audio, and ETC sell it with full warrenty.
> ...


 
 If you buy from outside, will also give extra custom duty right ?


----------



## LCeh

True, but I doubt the custom duty will be that high, cause we are talking about a 25% difference when you take into account the exchange rate


----------



## jmills8

lceh said:


> Ahhh thanks. I went to some of the sites and seems they are still selling close to hkd 5000, which is quite expensive compared to the price in pounds. So thats why I am also looking outside


DMA, ETC 4500 HKD but might get it for less. Can you order online for less including shipping to HK?


----------



## Smileyko

lceh said:


> Hello guys, sorry I dont know if this has been addressed before, but I am in Hong Kong, and when I tried looking for an official retailer on chord's site, i cant locate any. So I am wondering how I can order one? Is there any stores that shop internationally? Especially considering the fx rates right now, if I can pay in pounds that would be great.


 

 I bought the HEX from DMA and just last Thursday I got the Grado GS 2000e from Jaben. Both of them delivered to my hotel in Harbour City. Both are very good shops. Cheers.


----------



## Larsson

Shoutout to @White Lotus for the great idea of using a Pelican 1010 Micro Case!
post #24410


----------



## music4mhell

larsson said:


> Shoutout to @White Lotus for the great idea of using a Pelican 1010 Micro Case!
> post #24410


 
 Where did you get that Micro usb cable ?


----------



## LCeh

jmills8 said:


> DMA, ETC 4500 HKD but might get it for less. Can you order online for less including shipping to HK?




That's what I am trying to figure out. Cause 400 pounds is less than 4000 hkd, which is quite a bit cheaper compared to the local shops here.


----------



## Larsson

music4mhell said:


> Where did you get that Micro usb cable ?


 

 It's a DIY custom made one xD
 I currently live in China and there's a website called Taobao which is like the Chinese amazon and there are loads of people making DIY cables selling them there.
  
 I'll put a link below!
  
 https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.20.R60P1B&id=521542550346&ns=1&abbucket=9#detail


----------



## jmills8

lceh said:


> That's what I am trying to figure out. Cause 400 pounds is less than 4000 hkd, which is quite a bit cheaper compared to the local shops here.


 True but how much to ship it to Hong Kong ? Also if you have to ship it out of HK for service you must use DHL or UPS which will cost 560 HKD.


----------



## Larsson

lceh said:


> Hello guys, sorry I dont know if this has been addressed before, but I am in Hong Kong, and when I tried looking for an official retailer on chord's site, i cant locate any. So I am wondering how I can order one? Is there any stores that shop internationally? Especially considering the fx rates right now, if I can pay in pounds that would be great.


 

 I got mine in mainland China, loads of small shops that sell them there, ofc you don't get the same warranty 'n all as it is not an official store, but its was worth it!
  
 I paid CN¥3300 which is about HK$3800.


----------



## LCeh

jmills8 said:


> True but how much to ship it to Hong Kong ? Also if you have to ship it out of HK for service you must use DHL or UPS which will cost 560 HKD.




I haven't checked the cost of international shipping. Costs so much?!


----------



## jmills8

lceh said:


> I haven't checked the cost of international shipping. Costs so much?!


If free that perfect but I dont know.


----------



## emilsoft

Does anyone find difference in sound with different makes of optical cable? This is my setup Macbook pro > cheap plastic optical cable > Chord Mojo and this doesn't necessarily sound better than USB (they both can sound a little rough in treble with squashed image and dynamics).. i've been eyeing the audioquest forest optical, but not sure if it'll make any difference


----------



## LCeh

jmills8 said:


> If free that perfect but I dont know.




Yea, cause there are like over 60 retailers listed in UK, so it will take a long time to check them all out. That's why I posted here to see if other fellow members have experience. Haha


----------



## Larsson

emilsoft said:


> Does anyone find difference in sound with different makes of optical cable? This is my setup Macbook pro > cheap plastic optical cable > Chord Mojo and this doesn't necessarily sound better than USB (they both can sound a little rough in treble with squashed image and dynamics).. i've been eyeing the audioquest forest optical, but not sure if it'll make any difference


 

 If you're using a cheap plastic optical cable you will probably be able to hear quite a difference, however I'd argue that such an Audioquest cable is a little overkill xD 
  
 I don't think anyone'd hear a difference between the Audioquest Forest and the Audioquest Pearl one, the Pearl one is almost half the price and would work just fine!
  
 (ps. I'm not looking to start a sound science debate)


----------



## x RELIC x

emilsoft said:


> Does anyone find difference in sound with different makes of optical cable? This is my setup Macbook pro > cheap plastic optical cable > Chord Mojo and this doesn't necessarily sound better than USB (they both can sound a little rough in treble with squashed image and dynamics).. i've been eyeing the audioquest forest optical, but not sure if it'll make any difference




The only real difference you should notice with a cheap optical cable vs one that is made better is data transmission. If the cable has high modal dispersion it will only allow a certain amount of data through. Plus some optical cables have cheap lenses that also limit data transmission. Some optical cables operate up to 24/96 while better ones will allow 24/192. I've read of a few users who can only transmit 24/96 with their Audioquest optical cable.

Optical data transmission is immune to RF noise and impedance and any other such effects on the audio signal. It's literally pulses of light so data transmission should be the only concern. I'd recommend Sysconcept as a great resource for optical cables. You can browse their site and find virtually any length or cable geometry you want, or contact them with your needs. They are quite helpful.

Edit: I will add, for the detail oriented out there, that optical inputs can have worse jitter. However, Rob has pointed out and explained why his DACs don't suffer the same jitter problem with optical input. So with the Mojo I wouldn't worry about jitter with optical.


----------



## emilsoft

Thanks for that. So in other words, if I'm using 44khz signal and don't experience any dropouts, a cheapo plastic optical cable should sound exactly the same as a much more expensive audioquest one? Isn't there jitter introduced when light transmission is going through cheap plastic material as opposed to say glass?
  
 When using an M2Tech Hiface 2 (with battery power) as spdif source for my Mojo, and find the difference when using USB and Optical from my macbook pro huge, it's like the Mojo is seriously handicapped when using it directly with my macbook.. so just trying to find a subtle way to improve it if possible (I'm also waiting for a jitterbug )


----------



## x RELIC x

emilsoft said:


> Thanks for that. So in other words, if I'm using 44khz signal and don't experience any dropouts, a cheapo plastic optical cable should sound exactly the same as a much more expensive audioquest one? Isn't there jitter introduced when light transmission is going through cheap plastic material as opposed to say glass?
> 
> When using an M2Tech Hiface 2 (with battery power) as spdif source for my Mojo, and find the difference when using USB and Optical from my macbook pro huge, it's like the Mojo is seriously handicapped when using it directly with my macbook.. so just trying to find a subtle way to improve it if possible (I'm also waiting for a jitterbug )




I edited my post just as you were posting this. Rob has said jitter is not an issue with his DACs with any input and has explained why. You can read about it in the third post of this thread. As far as 'better' between optical and USB input that depends on what you are hearing between the two inputs. If you hear a smoother sound from optical it may mean you are getting RF noise coming from the computer through the USB and it's making the sound brighter/harder with the USB input. Some people actually prefer that to a smoother sound. Again, you can read about this in the third post of this thread.

I'm not sure about what the difference heard with the M2Tech Hiface 2 would be caused from.


----------



## Larsson

x relic x said:


> The only real difference you should notice with a cheap optical cable vs one that is made better is data transmission. If the cable has high modal dispersion it will only allow a certain amount of data through. Plus some optical cables have cheap lenses that also limit data transmission. Some optical cables operate up to 24/96 while better ones will allow 24/192. I've read of a few users who can only transmit 24/96 with their Audioquest optical cable.
> 
> Optical data transmission is immune to RF noise and impedance and any other such effects on the audio signal. It's literally pulses of light so data transmission should be the only concern. I'd recommend Sysconcept as a great resource for optical cables. You can browse their site and find virtually any length or cable geometry you want, or contact them with your needs. They are quite helpful.
> 
> Edit: I will add, for the detail oriented out there, that optical inputs can have worse jitter. However, Rob has pointed out and explained why his DACs don't suffer the same jitter problem with optical input. So with the Mojo I wouldn't worry about jitter with optical.


 

 It's worth mentioning that the audible difference between 24/96 and 24/192 is completely nonexistent, so it's not disastrous only being able to transfer up to 24/96 to your DAC.


----------



## x RELIC x

larsson said:


> It's worth mentioning that the audible difference between 24/96 and 24/192 is completely nonexistent, so it's not disastrous only being able to transfer up to 24/96 to your DAC.




I'm not going there, keep it in the Sound Science forum. Some people like to see the sampling rate ball light up for 192kHz.


----------



## Larsson

x relic x said:


> I'm not going there, keep it in the Sound Science forum. Some people like to see the sampling rate ball light up for 192kHz.


 

 I'm sure the ball would light up, your DAC would think it's getting 24/192 but the useful data is only let say 24/96, so it shouldn't matter.
  
 Edit: It'd actually be quite interesting to test this in practice, see how the Mojo reacts.


----------



## x RELIC x

larsson said:


> I'm sure the ball would light up, your DAC would think it's getting 24/192 but the useful data is only let say 24/96, so it shouldn't matter.




No it won't. If the data for 192 is not transmitted the ball doesn't light up. A few Hugo users have reported the exact same thing.


----------



## emilsoft

x relic x said:


> I edited my post just as you were posting this. Rob has said jitter is not an issue with his DACs with any input and has explained why. You can read about it in the third post of this thread. As far as 'better' between optical and USB input that depends on what you are hearing between the two inputs. If you hear a smoother sound from optical it may mean you are getting RF noise coming from the computer through the USB and it's making the sound brighter/harder with the USB input. Some people actually prefer that to a smoother sound. Again, you can read about this in the third post of this thread.


 
  
 I do in fact find the optical source a little worse than the USB on my macbook pro, it sounds a little rougher perhaps.. using mojo with mobile via otg improves things, but it's almost night and day difference when using a quality spdif source like my hiface.. i wish the Mojo could extract a better signal from USB
  
 M2Tech hiface 2 is well regarded in extracting a clean digital signal, it does one thing well - very stable clock, low jitter etc etc


----------



## Larsson

x relic x said:


> No it won't. If the data for 192 is not transmitted the ball doesn't light up. A few Hugo users have reported the exact same thing.


 

 I stand corrected then!


----------



## x RELIC x

emilsoft said:


> I do in fact find the optical source a little worse than the USB on my macbook pro, it sounds a little rougher perhaps.. using mojo with mobile via otg improves things, but it's almost night and day difference when using a quality spdif source like my hiface.. i wish the Mojo could extract a better signal from USB




So by S/PDIF you are referring to coaxial (optical is also referred to as an S/PDIF interface). I guess I can't help you there then because in my testing with all three inputs I certainly don't hear a night and day difference. In my experience the Mojo does great with USB, and coaxial and optical when the source is clean.

I'm not debating the usefulness of the M2Tech Hiface 2. I'm only repeating what the designer of the Mojo has said about jitter and its inputs. In his words the Mojo is immune to jitter.


----------



## emilsoft

x relic x said:


> So by S/PDIF you are referring to coaxial (optical is also referred to as an S/PDIF interface). I guess I can't help you there then because in my testing with all three inputs I certainly don't hear a night and day difference. In my experience the Mojo does great with USB, and coaxial and optical when the source is clean.


 
 Sorry, yes I'm referring to coax.. i'm not necessarily saying that the Mojo's coax is better than optical, just that Mojo very much appreciates a helping hand with receiving a high quality digital signal as it struggles to extract a the best one all by itself. I guess it's not too fair expecting it to perform at the level of the hiface 2 as that is focused on doing one thing very well. Just looking at different ways to do this without having another dongle hanging out of my laptop 
  
 Just to be clear, if I didn't try my hiface 2 with the Mojo I would have been content, but with the hiface it plays in a different field and it is difficult to unhear that


----------



## x RELIC x

emilsoft said:


> Sorry, yes I'm referring to coax.. i'm not necessarily saying that the Mojo's coax is better than optical, *just that Mojo very much appreciates a helping hand with receiving a high quality digital signal as it struggles to extract a clean one all by itself*. I guess it's not too fair expecting it to perform at the level of the hiface 2 as that is focused on doing one thing very well. Just looking at different ways to do this without having another dongle hanging out of my laptop




I'll just quote what Rob has posted and I would tend to agree with him based on my experience with the device. Let's just say my conclusion differs from yours.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> ...






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
> ...


----------



## theveterans

emilsoft said:


> Does anyone find difference in sound with different makes of optical cable? This is my setup Macbook pro > cheap plastic optical cable > Chord Mojo and this doesn't necessarily sound better than USB (they both can sound a little rough in treble with squashed image and dynamics).. i've been eyeing the audioquest forest optical, but not sure if it'll make any difference




I'd rather go to a pro-audio brick and mortar store to get a durable optical cable than get an overpriced audioquest.


----------



## emilsoft

x relic x said:


> I'll just quote what Rob has posted and I would tend to agree with him based on my experience with the device. Let's just say my conclusion differs from yours.


 
 I'm not disputing what Rob has posted, and wether it's jitter, noise or whatever else there is.. i'm just comparing the different sources and finding differences. I'm also not bashing the Mojo, just being a little critical on how to maximise performance.. I also find my Genelec 8330 sounding crappy when using coax directly from my pc soundcard, with the hiface 2 they improve massively.


----------



## music4mhell

emilsoft said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just quote what Rob has posted and I would tend to agree with him based on my experience with the device. Let's just say my conclusion differs from yours.
> ...


 
 I ma happy with my Oneplus One UAPP + Mojo with Genelec 8010 and F One Sub from last 10 months  Pure bliss at home !


----------



## emilsoft

music4mhell said:


> I ma happy with my Oneplus One UAPP + Mojo with Genelec 8010 and F One Sub from last 10 months  Pure bliss at home !


 
  
 Respect! That's a sweet setup with the Gennies.. I hope you are using those dip switches around the back properly


----------



## krismusic

mojo ideas said:


> I can think of a few but probably the best one is if you really don't want to drop it. If of course if you don't care you can unclip it!



I don't think I am likely to drop the unit. 
Removing the strap still leaves the fixing which as I say spoils the case. IMO.


----------



## x RELIC x

emilsoft said:


> I'm not disputing what Rob has posted, and wether it's jitter, noise or whatever else there is.. i'm just comparing the different sources and finding differences. I'm also not bashing the Mojo, just being a little critical on how to maximise performance.. I also find my Genelec 8330 sounding crappy when using coax directly from my pc soundcard, with the hiface 2 they improve massively.




I'm not trying to blindly defend the Mojo here, but you were wondering about the jitter and I thought you'd be interested in what Rob has to say about it. Perhaps if jitter is not the issue then there may be something else you could do to get the same quality without the M2Tech Hiface 2. I just also happen to, personally, disagree with the last statement that I emphasized in your quote, about needing help with the input in general. I haven't heard the M2Tech Hiface 2 so I don't know what you are hearing, and it may be better than sliced bread.


----------



## emilsoft

x relic x said:


> I'm not trying to blindly defend the Mojo here, but you were wondering about the jitter and I thought you'd be interested in what Rob has to say about it. Perhaps if jitter is not the issue then there may be something else you could do to get the same quality without the M2Tech Hiface 2. I just also happen to, personally, disagree with the last statement that I emphasized in your quote, about needing help with the input in general. I haven't heard the M2Tech Hiface 2 so I don't know what you are hearing, and it may be better than sliced bread.


 
  
 That was an interesting read from Rob, thanks for pointing it out. I guess I am advertising the Hiface 2 as better than sliced bread, and it might just be for the price.. so far it's improved everything i've plugged it in - i am using with battery power however which brings further improvement. On it's own the Mojo does a fine job, it's just sounds like 20-30% better with the hiface. Soundstage is much wider, lot more blackness around instruments, bass is better defined and more punchy with edges being clearer, the top is smoother, everything feels calmer at the same time - I guess typical behaviour expected from a clean high quality digital signal.. I might just have to tape it on the Mojo with it's battery and cables


----------



## x RELIC x

emilsoft said:


> That was an interesting read from Rob, thanks for pointing it out. I guess I am advertising the Hiface 2 as better than sliced bread, and it might just be for the price.. so far it's improved everything i've plugged it in - i am using with battery power however which brings further improvement. On it's own the Mojo does a fine job, it's just sounds like 20-30% better with the hiface. Soundstage is much wider, lot more blackness around instruments, bass is better defined and more punchy with edges being clearer, the top is smoother, everything feels calmer at the same time - I guess typical behaviour expected from a clean high quality digital signal.. I might just have to tape it on the Mojo with it's battery and cables




Interesting. 


Anyway, after reading posts like this in the DAVE thread, which also applies to all of Rob's DACS regarding jitter...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/2925#post_12577889



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rob watts said:


> Agreed that jitter is not an issue with Dave; nor with any of my other DAC's. We can see this on the measured performance with Dave, as there simply are not any artefacts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






...I find it interesting just how low the jitter really is. I'm very happy with the Mojo and DAVE and feel no need to correct for jitter personally, but I could never debate what another person enjoys with their own external gear connected as well. Happy listening!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

emilsoft said:


> That was an interesting read from Rob, thanks for pointing it out. I guess I am advertising the Hiface 2 as better than sliced bread, and it might just be for the price.. so far it's improved everything i've plugged it in - i am using with battery power however which brings further improvement. On it's own the Mojo does a fine job, it's just sounds like 20-30% better with the hiface. Soundstage is much wider, lot more blackness around instruments, bass is better defined and more punchy with edges being clearer, the top is smoother, everything feels calmer at the same time - I guess typical behaviour expected from a clean high quality digital signal.. I might just have to tape it on the Mojo with it's battery and cables




A wider soundstage and changed frequency response are not typical changes associated with digital transmission quality. As for the other two observations - blacker instruments and calmer sound - I'm not sure what it even means. I suspect a saxophone on the track is made of brass, not sure how changing a cable can make the artist's instrument change colors. Also when you say 20-30% better... What quantities are you referring to? We need some context here.


----------



## emilsoft

grumpyoldguy said:


> A wider soundstage and changed frequency response are not typical changes associated with digital transmission quality. As for the other two observations - blacker instruments and calmer sound - I'm not sure what it even means. I suspect a saxophone on the track is made of brass, not sure how changing a cable can make the artist's instrument change colors. Also when you say 20-30% better... What quantities are you referring to? We need some context here.


 
  
 The 20-30% percent:
  
 * Blacker instruments (sorry I meant blackness around the instruments): There's more background silence, so individual elements/instruments in a track are easier to hear - the opposite behaviour can sometimes be described as digital glare/noise etc.
  
 * Everything is a little smoother - there seems to be less excitement up top, the sound is more liquidy
  
 * The bass is better defined, and it's got a little more muscle too
  
 * Everything sounds cleaner but also more relaxing overall.
  
 * Wider holographic/precise soundstage (this could be side effect because of previous points)
  
 In other words, it sounds closer to what a good vinyl setup might sounds like. Difference easily spotted with Senn HD600 and Mee Pinnacle P1
  
 Until recently I was strong cynic that digital-usb signal can make a large difference, and have tested this many times to try and disprove it. I bought the M2Tech Hiface 2 from ebay just to mess about for 50£ with a modded Y cable (for the battery power) , the best value for money sq improvement.
  
  
 edit: please note 20-30% for me might feel like 5-10% to someone else (too many factors), but in any case it is significant enough


----------



## Delayeed

If the Mojo is basically a DAC with a line out and judging by how well it measures compared to many desktop DACs. Shouldn't the Mojo be more transparent?
 Will be using my Mojo as just a DAC with a Mjolnir 2 before I can afford a Gumby and wondering if the Mojo -measuring better- would sound good in this scenario?


----------



## ThatPhil

One reason it's not more transparent because it was intentionally tuned to be slightly warmer and euphoric than chords higher end DACs.


----------



## rkt31

I don't think mojo has been eqd to sound warmer. it sounds warmer due to better noise performance imho. adding any amp to mojo will only degrade transparency. mojo tech is far more advance than r2r dacs imho. contrary to popular belief mojo sounds very good with high impedance headphones. in fact with 600ohm headphones mojo sounds extremely fast and punchy. I am using coaxial out of fiiox3 to mojo with short cable and few clip on ferrite chokes . these ferrite chokes work like a magic and sucks out even a last bit of emi or rfi from coaxial out. mojo which already sounds so good is taken to another level by this cheap tweak to the cable. i tried usb route from Android to mojo . even in bit perfect mode of Uapp the sound seemed artificially wider as compared to fiio x3 coaxial. right now fiio x3 is my best transport to mojo.


----------



## emilsoft

delayeed said:


> If the Mojo is basically a DAC with a line out and judging by how well it measures compared to many desktop DACs. Shouldn't the Mojo be more transparent?
> Will be using my Mojo as just a DAC with a Mjolnir 2 before I can afford a Gumby and wondering if the Mojo -measuring better- would sound good in this scenario?


 
  
 Mjolnir will be massive upgrade to the Mojo's amp, and the Mojo is transparent and good enough to be used in the interim just as a dac before you get the Gumby for sure


----------



## Light - Man (Sep 12, 2017)

When people speak of a *blacker background* as opposed to a whiter one, it is easy to see in our minds eye.

 But in the real world things are rarely quite as black and white as we would like.

 In this example I have chosen, the first dog (on the blacker side of white) is clearly not trying to bend the rules - which are clear in the mind of their lazy owner - who had bought 2 treadmills so that his dogs could have company while exercising.

 However, we can see that second dog (on the whiter side of black) has a different opinion on what the rules are - perhaps because experts believe that dogs see things in black and white and all shades of grey in between?







 I hope that my attempt to answer this contentious question has made things a little clearer to you all - but now I am a little more confused after trying to explain it.


----------



## STR-1

I've just bought another Mojo, taking advantage of a generous discount at a hifi show about eight months after trading in my first Mojo (and Hugo) for a Chord Dave. I know it's been mentioned several times before on this thread and on other sites that the Mojo sometimes vibrates when using Apple chargers, and I now have a Mojo that does just that. Is this a sign of variable quality control? I ask because I'm using the same Apple chargers I used with my first Mojo, and that didn't vibrate. I'm uncerain whether to return the Mojo as faulty. It is not making a noise, just vibrating very slightly, which stops when I hold it. It does not vibrate when charging off a laptop or my iMac. Does everyone using Apple chargers have this problem? Will this vibrating damage the Mojo over time and shorten it's life?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

emilsoft said:


> * Blacker instruments (sorry I meant blackness around the instruments): There's more background silence, so individual elements/instruments in a track are easier to hear - the opposite behaviour can sometimes be described as digital glare/noise etc.


 
   
 Okay, so what you really mean is the noise floor is lower... or more accurately there is less noise and distortion in the spectrum when nothing is playing. So let's call it that please. I haven't seen measurements with a coax input, but I would sort of expect it to have the same spurious performance as USB since both provide a means for external noise to enter the analog circuitry. Optical on the other hand is the best isolator, and free space loss takes care of the rest. 
  
 Quote:


emilsoft said:


> * Everything is a little smoother - there seems to be less excitement up top, the sound is more liquidy
> 
> * The bass is better defined, and it's got a little more muscle too


 
  More liquidy? I don't know what that means. What I do know is changing the transport doesn't change the frequency response unless you have added EQ. I've heard whispers that some DAP manufacturers purposefully add EQ behind the scenes (unbeknownst to the user who thinks they've selected "flat") to change the sound. Maybe this is the case here.
  
  
 Quote: 


emilsoft said:


> /img/forum/go_quote.gif  * Everything sounds cleaner but also more relaxing overall.


 
  This is another case where I'm not certain about the use of your terminology. Clean to me means absence of noise (i.e. infinite SNR)... "Cleaner" is a relative term that means better noise performance in device A than in device B... maybe that is what you're going for here... I'm trying to clarify for my own purposes. 
  
 Quote: 


emilsoft said:


> /img/forum/go_quote.gif  * Wider holographic/precise soundstage (this could be side effect because of previous points)


 
  From what I have read, what we call soundstage is based on things like frequency response differences between left and right channel, channel isolation, and amplitude and phase differences. How did changing the DAP affect these factors based on your observations?
  
 Quote: 


emilsoft said:


> /img/forum/go_quote.gif  In other words, it sounds closer to what a good vinyl setup might sounds like. Difference easily spotted with Senn HD600 and Mee Pinnacle P1


 
   This seems counterintuitive to me. Vinyls have about 10dB of dynamic range... noise would be far more audible in this setup.
  
  
  
  
  


emilsoft said:


> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One reason it's not more transparent because it was intentionally tuned to be slightly warmer and euphoric than chords higher end DACs.


 
 The frequency response for the Mojo is completely flat in the passband. There is no relative gain in the bass compared to other parts of the band.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

light - man said:


> When people speak of a *blacker background* as opposed to a whiter one, it is easy to see in our minds eye.


 
  
 Not in the context of audio... sorry, I have hard time understand how someone can *visualize *something they *hear*. "I was talking to someone on the phone, they sounded neon green". See how strange that is??


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Back to Mojo... the elastic bands I'm using to strap it to my amp are too wide and encroach on the facet for the power and volume down button.  I've seen some pictures with Chord branded elastics that are thinner... does anyone know where to get them?


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Not in the context of audio... sorry, I have hard time understand how someone can *visualize *something they *hear*. "I was talking to someone on the phone, they sounded neon green". See how strange that is??


Imagination ?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> Imagination ?


 
 Or in other words, made up. Got it.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Or in other words, made up. Got it.


before a painting is painted or a building built it starts in the creators mind.


----------



## captblaze

grumpyoldguy said:


> Back to Mojo... the elastic bands I'm using to strap it to my amp are too wide and encroach on the facet for the power and volume down button.  I've seen some pictures with Chord branded elastics that are thinner... does anyone know where to get them?


 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Garmin-010-11430-01-Bike-Mount-Replacement-Bands/36471629
  
Mod edit - removed personal attack


----------



## emilsoft

grumpyoldguy said:


> This seems counterintuitive to me. Vinyls have about 10dB of dynamic range... noise would be far more audible in this setup.


 
  
 I'm trying to describe it in a way that it's easier to imagine what it might sound like - the alternative is for me to give scientific measurement data which I'm unable to do..


----------



## music4mhell

which mode will give less interference to Mojo ?

LTE or 3G or 2G in mobile ?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> which mode will give less interference to Mojo ?
> 
> LTE or 3G or 2G in mobile ?


 
  
 Depends on the particular frequency you're using for each of these. LTE, 3G and 2G all have multiple bands in which they can operate... and can sometime vary widely in terms of the center frequency for that band. This can vary from tower to tower within the same region. 
  
 Good, real world example:
 In my region of the US, LTE causes my (tube) amp to pick up a lot of audible RFI... almost to the point where the amp is unusable. Switching to HSPA (3G) causes the radio transceiver to operate on a different band, and in this mode I can put my phone right on top of the amp and run an internet speed test and get virtually no audible RFI. However another user in a different part of the US reports the exact opposite. He happens to be operating on different frequencies in his area than I do in mine. 
  
 I know I didn't use the Mojo in my example, mostly because I haven't really had RFI issues with it, but the concept is the same.
  
 Unfortunately, I think it comes down to you will have to try the different modes where you live and see which works the best. Many devices have an option under the network preferences to prioritize different technologies so you can force your device to use a specific mode.


----------



## Mojo ideas

captblaze said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Garmin-010-11430-01-Bike-Mount-Replacement-Bands/36471629


 The chord cable pack has two pairs of different sizes


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mojo ideas said:


> The chord cable pack has two pairs of different sizes


 
  
 $100 is a lot for rubber bands since I don't actually need any of the cables. Do you sell them separately as well? I suspect it probably would not be cost effective to do so, but I figured I'd at least ask the question. Maybe I can buy them from a forum member who doesn't need them.


----------



## Arpiben

Gently kidding & without any bad meaning.
Free space loss seems not attenuating whatsoever your valuable monologue.
Whether we are dealing or not with Rayleigh /Fraunhofer or Fresnel areas.

Cheers.


----------



## Light - Man

arpiben said:


> Gently kidding & without any bad *meaning*.
> Free space loss seems not attenuating whatsoever your valuable monologue.
> Whether we are dealing or not with Rayleigh /Fraunhofer or Fresnel areas.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 No offence taken Sir, I think that you have made a lot more sense and explained a Black background better than I have.
  
 And your reference to some wave theory phenomena suggests to me that the blackest of black backgrounds might after all be inside a black hole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   (over and out Captain - back to all things Mojo)


----------



## Arpiben

light - man said:


> No offence taken Sir, I think that you have made a lot more sense and explained a Black background better than I have.
> 
> And your reference to some wave theory phenomena suggests to me that the blackest of black backgrounds might after all be inside a black hole. h34r:    (over and out Captain - back to all things Mojo)



Sorry but in fact I was addressing my post to Grumpyoldguy.
I could not avoid it since he mentioned Free Space Loss.

Sorry again & Cheers.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

arpiben said:


> Sorry but in fact I was addressing my post to Grumpyoldguy.
> I could not avoid it since he mentioned Free Space Loss.
> 
> Sorry again & Cheers.


 
  
  
 Your English is a bit difficult to understand. So I didn't quite capture the point.
  
 I think your comment is in reference to a post I made about RFI affecting a DAP->Mojo setup. To clarify, I was simply suggesting that an optical path provides electrical isolation between the DAP and Mojo, and that any strong RF interferers (i.e. transceivers within the DAP) not being carried in on cabling would be quickly attenuated due to free space loss. It explains the phenomenon for example, when one moves their mobile device farther away from a tube amplifier audible RFI quickly drops off.


----------



## Arpiben

grumpyoldguy said:


> Your English is a bit difficult to understand. So I didn't quite capture the point.
> 
> I think your comment is in reference to a post I made about RFI affecting a DAP->Mojo setup. To clarify, I was simply suggesting that an optical path provides electrical isolation between the DAP and Mojo, and that any strong RF interferers (i.e. transceivers within the DAP) not being carried in on cabling would be quickly attenuated due to free space loss. It explains the phenomenon for example, when one moves their mobile device farther away from a tube amplifier audible RFI quickly drops off.


 
  
 Sorry for my English.
 You are correct and since you mention Free Space Loss I added three more layers Rayleigh/Fraunhofer & Fresnel.
 At the end I brought Light-Man and myself in a deep black hole.
  
 Back to Mojo,
 Regards.


----------



## doggiemom

krismusic said:


> I just received my official Mojo case. Frustratingly before the Mojo!
> In what possible scenario would I walk around swinging the Mojo from a wrist strap??!
> IMO the fixing really spoils the look of an otherwise very nice little case.


 

 Ha, I bought through Amazon.co.uk and received the case a day before the Mojo as well.


----------



## GraveNoX

I heard that Mojo is very susceptible to noise when connecting to a PC so I know the sound is altered even if the noise is not perceived. What is recommended to use? A cable ? Usb filter ? Usb power from outlest? linear psu?
 Can be EQed using EQpeace ?
 Volume control works when using line mode ?
 Does matter the sound card when using toslink to mojo? Does the cable matter?
 Soundstage is a feature of DACs or it is built-in in the music ?
 Mojo have different tonal variations ? For example you have a neutral gear (hp or speakers) and in a music track, someone drops a metallic knife on the floor, it will sound like a metallic knife or it will alter the sound to make it sound beautiful and musical ? Or it changes the tonality like it's the real mettalic sound of a knife ?
 Decays or reverb transients are built-in into music or are just addons of DACs to make music more realistic ?
 I don't know, that's why I'm asking, because I got JBL LSR305 studio monitors and they don't have decays at all so from my small experience is that decays are added by the DACs so they are not in the tracks.


----------



## theveterans

IMO sound is not altered when noise is not perceived. The issue is that RF noise blends in to the music, making that background noises that prevents clarity. Usually happens on smartphone streaming Spotify or Tidal through 3G + LTE cellular network.
  
 Rob recommends USB as the best input for his DACs which I agree IMO as it gives the most dynamic sound (more attack transients) that I get with Mojo compared to the slightly mellower/laid back sounding TOSLINK. Toslink however, is slightly forgiving with harsh recordings, making them sound less fatiguing than straight USB.
  
 Soundstage is strictly transducer dependent. Imaging, however, is DAC and AMP dependent. Reverbs and Decays just become more apparent because the timing of noise shaper (WTA Filter) inside the Mojo is very precise compared to cheap DACs; Mojo does not add nor subtract anything form the original samples, and the extra reverbs and decays are that you notice are NOT due to an add-on nor a DSP effect like Dolby Headphones featured on may AV receivers. Pretty much the decays that you never experienced before are due to the lesser DAC unable to capture and oversample with precise filtering of the input digital signal from the source.
  
 Sound timbre and tonality IMO are AMP dependent than the DAC itself as some tube amps can significantly alter the tonality to make the sound very musical to one's ears. It's a personal preference IMO.
  
 All of the words above are my opinion and as such it's up to you if you feel that most of my statements are accurate.


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > which mode will give less interference to Mojo ?
> ...


 
 Thanks, i will do some testing then at my office today.
 Yesterday while i was using a sensitive earbud, i heard all the noise, if i put into Airplane mode, no issue.
  
 When i used HF650 and high impedance earbuds (300/400 ohms), i don't hear the noise. I was using LTE yesterday.
 Today i will try to switch between bands and will check if i get any luck.
  
 Thanks buddy.


----------



## music4mhell

This definitely clear the noise


----------



## tkteo

ferrite cores?


----------



## music4mhell

tkteo said:


> ferrite cores?


 
 Yes, i used to use only 1 ferrite core at the end.
 But after adding 2 more, i feel the sound is more clear


----------



## cazone

I have a Mojo for a few weeks now. 
Yesterday I got a Penon Audio cable to connect it to my fiio X3ii. 

There's the actual stack (don't laugh). 










I had to tie them together cause there is an bad connection on the fiios side. 
It's usable at home or the office but not on the go. 
The digital steam is interrupted very often. 
I tested the cable. It's fine. 

Anyone else experienced this ? 
I'm quite unhappy. 

Otherwise, any suggestions for a stable, user friendly and small USB or optical transport for the Mojo ? 

C*


----------



## headwhacker

cazone said:


> I have a Mojo for a few weeks now.
> Yesterday I got a Penon Audio cable to connect it to my fiio X3ii.
> 
> There's the actual stack (don't laugh).
> ...


 
  
 Check the Shanling M1. Or get a used AK100 (the original) and a sysconcept optical cable. It's an ultimate road-warrior combo for Mojo.


----------



## cazone

headwhacker said:


> cazone said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Mojo for a few weeks now.
> ...




Yes, was thinking exactly about those two! 
AK100 is still a little expensive used. M1 via USB looks like a simple option (as soon as the FW is ready). 
Until then I'll keep my rubber straps... 
maybe I should drop fiio a line.


----------



## headwhacker

cazone said:


> Yes, was thinking exactly about those two!
> AK100 is still a little expensive used. M1 via USB looks like a simple option (as soon as the FW is ready).
> Until then I'll keep my rubber straps...
> maybe I should drop fiio a line.


 
 The Beta FW for M1 is working perfectly for Mojo/Hugo.


----------



## sodesuka

My dream Mojo's module is a portable music server with microSD slots and bluetooth/wifi connectivity. You control the music server, which is fed by the microsd, through a specialized app on your phone. So instead of streaming music files from your phone, the bluetooth/wifi is used to control and transfer/edit the music in the microsd of the server. Essentially a portable raspberry pi with volumio. Plus point if it has at least play and stop button for emergency when you don't have a working phone with you, or at least a power down/stop button.
  
 Thus the Mojo can always stay in your pocket while you operate it with a full-fledged app on your phone, I think that'd be much better than having stack upon stack of things inside. There's also no need to worry about interference since the bluetooth/wifi only operates when you the app sends a signal to play/stop/control the server.


----------



## music4mhell

sodesuka said:


> My dream Mojo's module is a portable music server with microSD slots and bluetooth/wifi connectivity. You control the music server, which is fed by the microsd, through a specialized app on your phone. So instead of streaming music files from your phone, the bluetooth/wifi is used to control and transfer/edit the music in the microsd of the server. Essentially a portable raspberry pi with volumio. Plus point if it has at least play and stop button for emergency when you don't have a working phone with you, or at least a power down/stop button.
> 
> Thus the Mojo can always stay in your pocket while you operate it with a full-fledged app on your phone, I think that'd be much better than having stack upon stack of things inside. There's also no need to worry about interference since the bluetooth/wifi only operates when you the app sends a signal to play/stop/control the server.


 
 If the module will have bluetooth/wifi, then it will create interference inside Mojo as it will be so closed to Mojo.
 Personally i will prefer to have a stand alone SD card module only. Nothing else.


----------



## 0rangutan

Can anyone confirm whether the FiiO L19 Lightning to Micro USB cable still works under iOS10?  Thanks.


----------



## sodesuka

music4mhell said:


> If the module will have bluetooth/wifi, then it will create interference inside Mojo as it will be so closed to Mojo.
> Personally i will prefer to have a stand alone SD card module only. Nothing else.


 

 Not really. The bluetooth/wifi will switch itself off or work in low power state when the app on the phone isn't communicating with the server as the server has its own SOC to feed the mojo with music. Stand alone SD card module with no way to operate it decently sounds awful to me, though I guess many people might be fine with it.
  
  
 Edit: Now that I think about it, I guess it's not possible for the wifi/bluetooth to be completely off while having the ability to switch itself on via the app. Maybe putting an on/off button for it would work lol. I just want to have a good UI with my phone.


----------



## audi0nick128

sodesuka said:


> My dream Mojo's module is a portable music server with microSD slots and bluetooth/wifi connectivity. You control the music server, which is fed by the microsd, through a specialized app on your phone. So instead of streaming music files from your phone, the bluetooth/wifi is used to control and transfer/edit the music in the microsd of the server. Essentially a portable raspberry pi with volumio. Plus point if it has at least play and stop button for emergency when you don't have a working phone with you, or at least a power down/stop button.
> 
> Thus the Mojo can always stay in your pocket while you operate it with a full-fledged app on your phone, I think that'd be much better than having stack upon stack of things inside. There's also no need to worry about interference since the bluetooth/wifi only operates when you the app sends a signal to play/stop/control the server.




Yeah that's what I am using. 
I am using an Odroid C1+ running Volumio 1.55

I use it with Wlan enabled like you described. Meaning using Wlan for controlling the playback of the locally stored files. Since the Odroid has Gigabit Ethernet it also functions as a stationary music server. 
In that scenario I also stream Tidal directly to the Odroid using BubbleUPnP with great success. I recently tried Tidal streaming via WLAN and even though my wlan is not the greatest it did work without clicking, only changing tracks takes a few seconds sometime. 

Recently I had a Mojo adapter case 3d printed for the Odroid. 
I will try to improve on this further, but here is a first hint of what it looks like. 



Cheers


----------



## headwhacker

music4mhell said:


> If the module will have bluetooth/wifi, then it will create interference inside Mojo as it will be so closed to Mojo.
> Personally i will prefer to have a stand alone SD card module only. Nothing else.


 
 They can design it so as not to create interference. The Hugo is already a bluetooth receiver.


----------



## sodesuka

audi0nick128 said:


> Yeah that's what I am using.
> I am using an Odroid C1+ running Volumio 1.55
> 
> I use it with Wlan enabled like you described. Meaning using Wlan for controlling the playback of the locally stored files. Since the Odroid has Gigabit Ethernet it also functions as a stationary music server.
> ...


 
 DAMN, that looks great! I've been thinking of building one myself but never got the time or drive to actually do it haha.
  
 With budget to actually custom build one for Mojo, one could shrink that even further. Maybe using smartwatch SOC and optimized OS with no extra baggage would work wonder.
  
 In fact, I think DAP makers should really start offering this kind of device as an option to full blown DAPs, rather than pouring R&D budget to create an OS for your DAP that will have limited functionality anyway, why don't make an API and a good phone app that can communicate with each others? Such a DAP should have better battery life, and possibly cleaner layout and signal path without interference from running a full OS and display. A man can dream heh.


----------



## headwhacker

sodesuka said:


> DAMN, that looks great! I've been thinking of building one myself but never got the time or drive to actually do it haha.
> 
> With budget to actually custom build one for Mojo, one could shrink that even further. Maybe using smartwatch SOC and optimized OS with no extra baggage would work wonder.
> 
> In fact, I think DAP makers should really start offering this kind of device as an option to full blown DAPs, rather than pouring R&D budget to create an OS for your DAP that will have limited functionality anyway, why don't make an API and a good phone app that can communicate with each others? Such a DAP should have better battery life, and possibly cleaner layout and signal path without interference from running a full OS and display. A man can dream heh.


 
  
 Exactly, take advantage of the IOS/Android device that everybody is already carrying. Instead of hitting themselves on the head over and over to create there own UI. Which is becoming pathetic. So far only AK has a usable UI for a DAP for me. The rest may have a good hardware. But the software is a letdown.


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks sodesuka , 
I had this idea growing on me some time, before I started to take action myself  
I always wanted to add a touchscreen for direct control, but settled for this remote controle option. 
After a while I really appreciated the hassle free operating, relaxing in my easy chair 
Anyway I have high hopes for Volumio 2, with its modular nature it should be way easier to implement EQ and a touchscreen, as well. 
My plan now is to get a better finished case. Maybe I will try a 'aluminum' or 'copper' 3d print...let's s see how this turns out  

Cheers


----------



## eddiek997

This is exactly the route I took... extensive DAP research was leading to expensive DAPs that would not do all the things I need.( Spotify, DSD and Flac Storage/Stream from Synology Drive).
 I used to use iPhone until ios10 broke my lavricable so I ended up buying a xiaomi rednote 3s , installing the Onkyo HF player and with a $3 otg cable I now have an excellent device that is fantastic with my Mojo.
 Total cost $175 (not including Mojo).
  
 I'm most happy.


----------



## music4mhell

eddiek997 said:


> This is exactly the route I took... extensive DAP research was leading to expensive DAPs that would not do all the things I need.( Spotify, DSD and Flac Storage/Stream from Synology Drive).
> I used to use iPhone until ios10 broke my lavricable so I ended up buying a xiaomi rednote 3s , installing the Onkyo HF player and with a $3 otg cable I now have an excellent device that is fantastic with my Mojo.
> Total cost $175 (not including Mojo).
> 
> I'm most happy.


 
 try UAPP once, i feel UAPP is better than Onkyo player and Hiby.


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> try UAPP once, i feel UAPP is better than Onkyo player and Hiby.


N7 is nice.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > try UAPP once, i feel UAPP is better than Onkyo player and Hiby.
> ...


 
 Is it better than UAPP ?
 I never compared UAPP to N7 or new Foobar.. Any inputs ?


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Is it better than UAPP ?
> I never compared UAPP to N7 or new Foobar.. Any inputs ?


Sound wise very close but I EQ and N7 EQ stays clear.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Is it better than UAPP ?
> ...


 
 I don't use EQ at all  i think i will stick to UAPP then.


----------



## miketlse

mojo ideas said:


> John F .....No there is no new mojo coming just exciting add one modules In the short term. So we've asked our distributors around the globe to adjust their prices to the stabilised Brexit level of the pound ... well not quite as most of our materials prices coming from abroad have naturally increased so although the value of the UK pound has fallen, but our distributor buy prices in pounds will increase later due to our increased costs so now is probably a good time for new customers to buy a mojo and existing customer to buy extras for their family members especially with Christmas round the corner. :santa_tone1:I'm shameless sorry


 
 Did you make this request just in relation to the Mojo, or your products in general?
  
 I can see just one dealer if France who has responded, and they have kept the price of the mojo constant, but if you order a bundle with the cable pack or the case, then you are only paying a few euros more.
  
 Unfortunately none of the dealers seem to have adjusted the prices of the bigger ticket items, such as Hugo or Hugo TT, which would have been more interesting to me.


----------



## rkt31

can't wait for dave . craving is increasing day by day courtesy this little mojo. but alas, finding it difficult to fund for dave .


----------



## Ike1985

Guys, I'm using Mojo with an amp for the first time and when going into line out mode, I get two purple lights instead of the oft cited two blue lights.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ike1985 said:


> Guys, I'm using Mojo with an amp for the first time and when going into line out mode, I get two purple lights instead of the oft cited two blue lights.




People perceive color differently. Some people see it as light purple, others see it as blue. What you're seeing is correct.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I'm using Mojo with an amp for the first time and when going into line out mode, I get two purple lights instead of the oft cited two blue lights.
> ...


 
  
  
 A slight colour mismatch is normal, due to the colours being a combination:
  


mojo ideas said:


> From JF the white colour is made up of three colours. These are shades of red green and blue from three seperate leds although we have done our very best to insure a pure white however without the precise colour balancing circuitry that TVs have. It is possible that sometimes due to an inbalance of brightness between the three LEDs there might be a slight colour shift towards one of them. If this is the red led there might be a slight pink tinge to the composite White of the three LEDs it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## NaiveSound

I wonder how the lights look underneath the glass balls, is it a rotation of lights? I'm just curious how it's done


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I wonder how the lights look underneath the glass balls, is it a rotation of lights? I'm just curious how it's done




Probably three surface mount LEDs under each ball... Red, blue, green. Maybe a diffuser also.


----------



## shultzee

emilsoft said:


> delayeed said:
> 
> 
> > If the Mojo is basically a DAC with a line out and judging by how well it measures compared to many desktop DACs. Shouldn't the Mojo be more transparent?
> ...


 

 Wrong.    Have had them both.      Actually owned the Mjolnir 2 twice.   They are both very good pcs. but IMHO the MJ2 is not a massive upgrade and some may prefer the mojo to it.


----------



## White Lotus

Happy to report that my new Google Pixel XL works straight out of the box with Mojo. No UAPP or anything else required.


----------



## gikigill

What cable are you using for the Pixel to Mojo connection?


----------



## TheTrace

Forgive me for this question, but do phones like HTC 10 still suffer from the Andriod up-sampling issues?

I've been on iOS for the last 4 years.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

thetrace said:


> Forgive me for this question, but do phones like HTC 10 still suffer from the Andriod up-sampling issues?
> 
> I've been on iOS for the last 4 years.




Yes, there is still native upsampling. 

See here for more info:
https://source.android.com/devices/audio/src.html


----------



## TheTrace

grumpyoldguy said:


> Yes, there is still native upsampling.
> 
> See here for more info:
> https://source.android.com/devices/audio/src.html


Thank you, that's unfortunate however. I was looking into the HTC 10, dunno now.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

thetrace said:


> Thank you, that's unfortunate however. I was looking into the HTC 10, dunno now.




You can get around it with some player apps like UAPP. Won't work for things like youtube, but it has Tidal and Qobuz clients.


----------



## gikigill

The HTC 10 is a brilliant standalone player too. I use mine by itself and with the Mojo with good results. I use UAPP, Spotify along with Viper4Android for EQ purposes.


----------



## joshnor713

white lotus said:


> Happy to report that my new Google Pixel XL works straight out of the box with Mojo. No UAPP or anything else required.


 
  
 What does this mean? Any Android phone that supports OTG works straight out of the box with the Mojo. Are you saying that it doesn't resample?


----------



## maxh22

white lotus said:


> Happy to report that my new Google Pixel XL works straight out of the box with Mojo. No UAPP or anything else required.


 
 In bitperfect mode?


----------



## TheTrace

grumpyoldguy said:


> You can get around it with some player apps like UAPP. Won't work for things like youtube, but it has Tidal and Qobuz clients.


Ah okay, thank you. Would Foobar be one of those apps?


----------



## harpo1

joshnor713 said:


> What does this mean? Any Android phone that supports OTG works straight out of the box with the Mojo. Are you saying that it doesn't resample?


 
 No that is the latest Google phone with Android 7 on it.  It more than likely works because of Android 7.


----------



## jmills8

Eell if they do suffer upsampling it sounds better than using any dap.


----------



## mark1993

Purchased Mojo at last!! currently using with HD 650. Would be grateful if someone could recommend an universal IEM which suits mojo the best. Budget around $500. Thanks


----------



## Larsson

mark1993 said:


> Purchased Mojo at last!! currently using with HD 650. Would be grateful if someone could recommend an universal IEM which suits mojo the best. Budget around $500. Thanks


 

 I have a pair of Westone W40s and they're great paired with my Mojo, have a look into the Westone lineup and see if they interest you.
  
 I haven't tried any other IEMs with my Mojo except for the AK Angies (which are ******** awesome paired with Mojo btw) but they're a bit outta' your budget


----------



## Mojo ideas

sodesuka said:


> My dream Mojo's module is a portable music server with microSD slots and bluetooth/wifi connectivity. You control the music server, which is fed by the microsd, through a specialized app on your phone. So instead of streaming music files from your phone, the bluetooth/wifi is used to control and transfer/edit the music in the microsd of the server. Essentially a portable raspberry pi with volumio. Plus point if it has at least play and stop button for emergency when you don't have a working phone with you, or at least a power down/stop button.
> 
> Thus the Mojo can always stay in your pocket while you operate it with a full-fledged app on your phone, I think that'd be much better than having stack upon stack of things inside. There's also no need to worry about interference since the bluetooth/wifi only operates when you the app sends a signal to play/stop/control the server.


 nah sorry that could never happen it would take years to develop and cost a fortune How on earth could you get all that technology plus a lot more into one tiny package you'd have to be an absolute genius telling a whole team of genius's how to do it.


----------



## Zojokkeli

mark1993 said:


> Purchased Mojo at last!! currently using with HD 650. Would be grateful if someone could recommend an universal IEM which suits mojo the best. Budget around $500. Thanks




EarSonics Velvet sounds amazing out of Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

zojokkeli said:


> EarSonics Velvet sounds amazing out of Mojo.


 
  
 This is also influenced to a certain extent, by which type of music you prefer. Some music needs a lot of bass boost, some needs good treble response, and some benefits from a neutral response throughout the frequency range.
  
@Zojokkeli what is your preferred music type(s)?


----------



## Zojokkeli

miketlse said:


> This is also influenced to a certain extent, by which type of music you prefer. Some music needs a lot of bass boost, some needs good treble response, and some benefits from a neutral response throughout the frequency range.
> 
> @Zojokkeli
> what is your preferred music type(s)?




I listen to pretty much anything, but mostly rock and metal. Sometimes pop and edm when I feel like it. Very little jazz and no classical.


----------



## sodesuka

mojo ideas said:


> nah sorry that could never happen it would take years to develop and cost a fortune How on earth could you get all that technology plus a lot more into one tiny package you'd have to be an absolute genius telling a whole team of genius's how to do it.


 

 Yeah I imagine so. I think the technology is almost there with how small SOC for smartwatches and some Internet-of-Thing devices can be but the cost to develop one for such a specialized market like this probably doesn't balance out. It could be justifiable if the market is as large as the whole phone market, but alas. Maybe someday...
  
 Thank you for weighing on regardless!


----------



## jarnopp

sodesuka said:


> Yeah I imagine so. I think the technology is almost there with how small SOC for smartwatches and some Internet-of-Thing devices can be but the cost to develop one for such a specialized market like this probably doesn't balance out. It could be justifiable if the market is as large as the whole phone market, but alas. Maybe someday...
> 
> Thank you for weighing on regardless!




I don't think John Franks was posting with a straight face. Guessing you were not far off from what's coming...just guessing. And hoping.


----------



## jarnopp

mark1993 said:


> Purchased Mojo at last!! currently using with HD 650. Would be grateful if someone could recommend an universal IEM which suits mojo the best. Budget around $500. Thanks




FLC8S is a great and very flexible universal IEM. Works well with Mojo and you can tune it to your preference. You'd have money left over, perhaps to upgrade the cable.


----------



## god-bluff

emilsoft said:


> Mjolnir will be massive upgrade to the Mojo's amp, and the Mojo is transparent and good enough to be used in the interim just as a dac before you get the Gumby for sure




There are no 'massive improvements' at this level just the usual hyperbole.

Nothing could be massively better than the Mojo just tiny, imperceptible or small improvement. No 'night and day' in audio just dusk and dawn at the most


----------



## theveterans

god-bluff said:


> There are no 'massive improvements' at this level just the usual hyperbole.
> 
> Nothing could be massively better than the Mojo just tiny, imperceptible or small improvement. No 'night and day' in audio just dusk and dawn at the most




We're already past diminishing returns at this price point anyway.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> This is also influenced to a certain extent, by which type of music you prefer. Some music needs a lot of bass boost, some needs good treble response, and some benefits from a neutral response throughout the frequency range.
> 
> @Zojokkeli
> what is your preferred music type(s)?




Good thing we have EQ


----------



## EveTan

What's the fix to get Chrome to play out of the Mojo on a Macbook? 
  
 I read something about lower the sample rate but I'm not sure what to do. 
  
  
 *I guess using Audio MIDI Setup and setting it to 384kHz solved it.


----------



## RPB65

Peli 1060, that'll do nicely. With room for 'extras' when I buy some! Lol.


----------



## krismusic

mark1993 said:


> Purchased Mojo at last!! currently using with HD 650. Would be grateful if someone could recommend an universal IEM which suits mojo the best. Budget around $500. Thanks



Check out the Noble range?


----------



## nmatheis

mark1993 said:


> Purchased Mojo at last!! currently using with HD 650. Would be grateful if someone could recommend an universal IEM which suits mojo the best. Budget around $500. Thanks




Are you looking for something that replicates HD650 sound? Something different? Worn down? Over ear? BA? DD? Hybrid?


----------



## TheTrace

With an aftermarket speakers, amp and head unit (has USB audio) installed in a car, would I be getting better sound from using the Mojo connected via AUX or just using my iPod touch via USB on the head unit? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## audi0nick128

thetrace said:


> With an aftermarket speakers, amp and head unit (has USB audio) installed in a car, would I be getting better sound from using the Mojo connected via AUX or just using my iPod touch via USB on the head unit?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




When your car hifi got an analog input this will give you the best SQ, since you can take advantage of Mojos superior DAC. 

You should clarify what max Vrms value is suggested for the amps input in your car hifi. I assume it's 2.0 Vrms, so four clicks down from line level, but you should check to be on the safe side. 

Cheers


----------



## miketlse

thetrace said:


> With an aftermarket speakers, amp and head unit (has USB audio) installed in a car, would I be getting better sound from using the Mojo connected via AUX or just using my iPod touch via USB on the head unit?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 I remember reading a post by someone, who was feeding the line out from his Mojo, into the analogue input for his car audio unit. He also reported an improvement in sound quality compared to before.
  
 There are these, demonstrating that it is possible:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20760#post_12765605
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20760#post_12765325 
  
 but I think that the post that i remember had more comment about the sound quality.


----------



## rwelles

evetan said:


> What's the fix to get Chrome to play out of the Mojo on a Macbook?
> 
> I read something about lower the sample rate but I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> ...


 

 For optimum performance, you should set Audio/MIDI Setup to match the sampling rate of the source. I'd hazard a guess that it would be 44.1 kHz for listening to Chrome.


----------



## canali

jarnopp said:


> FLC8S is a great and very flexible universal IEM. Works well with Mojo and you can tune it to your preference. You'd have money left over, perhaps to upgrade the cable.


 
 i think it's detail balances well against the slight warmth of the mojo, from what i'm hearing thus far.


----------



## AndrewH13

krismusic said:


> Check out the Noble range?




Found the Noble Katana to be an ideal match for Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

Just got a moto g1 solely as transport for mojo. I have airplane turned on, however I have wifi on so I can stream Tidal, however I still get RF noise from time to time, even on airplane mode... Why
? How can I eliminate, it breaks fidelity


----------



## theveterans

When you have antennas, regardless if the radio is off, those RF will still find its way to travel to USB through the antenna. To get zero noise, use a portable DAP with optical out.


----------



## NaiveSound

theveterans said:


> When you have antennas, regardless if the radio is off, those RF will still find its way to travel to USB through the antenna. To get zero noise, use a portable DAP with optical out.




Oh man... That's horrible because u reslly want thr phone for the Tidal streaming on the cheap, this really sucks...actually kind of bummed


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> Oh man... That's horrible because u reslly want thr phone for the Tidal streaming on the cheap, this really sucks...actually kind of bummed


 
 Don't stack them on top of one another.  Keep them separated and the noise will go away.  Use a longer cable to do this.


----------



## TheTrace

Thank you audionick128 and Miketlse for your responses. 

Forgive all the questions, but would anyone know if the mobile foobar app would be able to bypass the upsamping issue on android with the mojo?


----------



## rkt31

foobar Android does not bypass the Android upsampling. only Uapp and hiby music do that. actually I think bypassing android upsampling requires a proprietary driver which foobar or other apps don't have except these two. hiby is free and works great , simpler to use. Uapp on the other hand is paid app , has better features .


----------



## jaibautista

Has someone encountered here their Mojos discharging all by themselves during periods of non-use?
  
 I just encountered an incident wherein I haven't used my Mojo for five days (prior to that it was fully charged). I then tried to turn it on this morning (it doesn't want to) but after I plugged it in a USB charger it did. Removing the charging cord immediately turned off the unit.
  
 Is this normal? Or is my battery toast?
  
 Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## NaiveSound

harpo1 said:


> Don't stack them on top of one another.  Keep them separated and the noise will go away.  Use a longer cable to do this.




I am doing that currently, but was hoping for a stack because of easier portability in pocket... This is a major deal for me


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jaibautista said:


> Has someone encountered here their Mojos discharging all by themselves during periods of non-use?
> 
> I just encountered an incident wherein I haven't used my Mojo for five days (prior to that it was fully charged). I then tried to turn it on this morning (it doesn't want to) but after I plugged it in a USB charger it did. Removing the charging cord immediately turned off the unit.
> 
> ...




That doesn't seem normal, but I haven't actually tried keeping the device off and unplugged for that long.


----------



## harpo1

jaibautista said:


> Has someone encountered here their Mojos discharging all by themselves during periods of non-use?
> 
> I just encountered an incident wherein I haven't used my Mojo for five days (prior to that it was fully charged). I then tried to turn it on this morning (it doesn't want to) but after I plugged it in a USB charger it did. Removing the charging cord immediately turned off the unit.
> 
> ...


 
 Not normal.  I've left mine without use for two to three weeks and when I turn it on it's usually blue or sometimes green.  I've believe Rob said there is a little discharge happening when off but should last for months before becoming completely dead.  I'd contact your retailer or chord.


----------



## x RELIC x

jaibautista said:


> Has someone encountered here their Mojos discharging all by themselves during periods of non-use?
> 
> I just encountered an incident wherein I haven't used my Mojo for five days (prior to that it was fully charged). I then tried to turn it on this morning (it doesn't want to) but after I plugged it in a USB charger it did. Removing the charging cord immediately turned off the unit.
> 
> ...




From full to dead in five days... Not normal.

What was your use of the Mojo previously, always left plugged in?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

harpo1 said:


> Not normal.  I've left mine without use for two to three weeks and when I turn it on it's usually blue or sometimes green.  I've believe Rob said there is a little discharge happening when off but should last for months before becoming completely dead.  I'd contact your retailer or chord.




I would expect parasitic drain to be quite low as well, but didn't want to say anything because I wasn't positive about the Mojo design... Good to know this is confirmed by Chord.


----------



## jaibautista

@x RELIC x @harpo1 @GRUMPYOLDGUY 
  
 Well for the longest time I've been using it plugged to a USB charger (since I use it mostly in the office during work hours). I also noticed that when I turn the unit on, after fully charging it the previous night, the LED battery indicator is already green (it doesn't show blue unless I turn on the unit *IMMEDIATELY AFTER* full charge).
  
 Actually, this problem is somewhat related to my previous query to this thread, wherein I asked if getting 5-6 hours of battery life after 9 months of use is still normal. Well, according to a certain person from Chord Electronics who I contacted via e-mail, this is still normal:
  

  
 I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## jmills8

Mine only skips a day never two.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jaibautista said:


> @x RELIC x
> @harpo1
> @GRUMPYOLDGUY
> 
> ...




You might have a better case for repair under warranty if you describe the drain issue you mentioned here.

Unless there is something wrong with the trickle charge circuitry, leaving the device plugged in shouldn't be an issue. And with modern battery designs, you don't need to fully discharge the battery before charging it up again.


----------



## x RELIC x

jaibautista said:


> @x RELIC x
> @harpo1
> @GRUMPYOLDGUY
> 
> ...




Mine was one of the first off the line as I was selected as a reviewer for the Mojo before it was released. I still get 8-9 hours per charge. Lithium batteries HATE being plugged in continuously and the total charge capacity being reduced is a common result of this. With any Lithium battery powered device it is wise to let it cycle rather keep it near a full charge _constantly_. There is no memory effect with Lithium like there is with other battery chemistry like NiCad. In the end leaving it plugged in on an overnight charge wouldn't be too harmful. Leaving the device (any Lithium battery powered device) plugged in for weeks/months on end is bad.


----------



## jaibautista

x relic x said:


> Mine was one of the first off the line as I was selected as a reviewer for the Mojo before it was released. I still get 8-9 hours per charge. Lithium batteries HATE being plugged in continuously and the total charge capacity being reduced is a common result of this. With any Lithium battery powered device it is wise to let it cycle rather keep it near a full charge _constantly_. There is no memory effect with Lithium like there is with other battery chemistry like NiCad. In the end leaving it plugged in on an overnight charge wouldn't be too harmful. Leaving the device (any Lithium battery powered device) plugged in for weeks/months on end is bad.


 
  
 Thanks @x RELIC x for your feedback. Well, I also noticed in recent weeks that when I use the Mojo while plugged and in an environment that has very cold air-conditioning, it still gets a bit hot. Perhaps that's also the culprit behind this battery problem I'm experiencing?
  
 I've already sent an e-mail to Chord. I hope they reply positively. 
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## harpo1

x relic x said:


> Mine was one of the first off the line as I was selected as a reviewer for the Mojo before it was released. I still get 8-9 hours per charge. Lithium batteries HATE being plugged in continuously and the total charge capacity being reduced is a common result of this. With any Lithium battery powered device it is wise to let it cycle rather keep it near a full charge _constantly_. There is no memory effect with Lithium like there is with other battery chemistry like NiCad. In the end leaving it plugged in on an overnight charge wouldn't be too harmful. Leaving the device (any Lithium battery powered device) plugged in for weeks/months on end is bad.


 
 I'm not disagreeing with you about Lithium batteries because I have several devices that use them.  However, I'm pretty sure Rob mentioned earlier in the thread that leaving the mojo plugged in constantly doesn't hurt the battery at all.  Hopefully Rob will chime in and set us straight.


----------



## x RELIC x

harpo1 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you about Lithium batteries because I have several devices that use them.  However, I'm pretty sure Rob mentioned earlier in the thread that leaving the mojo plugged in constantly doesn't hurt the battery at all.  Hopefully Rob will chime in and set us straight.




I know what Rob said. In this case I would disagree with him based on my experience with other devices, and now a couple reports from users that indicate the same thing. Once bitten twice shy. I actually mention it in my review that I was exceedingly happy they had 2 ports for battery management and data.

I know that Chord has had their Li-Po battery specifically designed for them and that it is supposed to incorporate new battery tech for thermals and power, but I don't know if they can get around the issue of leaving the battery plugged in continuously, and again, _for extended periods of time_ (in the range of months). 

_*Of course this is only my opinion and I'm not speaking for Chord in any way*_. I'm only sharing what I've found after similar occurrences happened to me with other devices. Ergo, I don't leave my batteries plugged in after they are fully charged.


----------



## harpo1

x relic x said:


> I know what Rob said. In this case I would disagree with him based on my experience with other devices. Once bitten twice shy. I actually mention it in my review that I was exceedingly happy they had 2 ports for battery management and data.
> 
> I know that Chord has had their Li-Po battery specifically designed for them and that it is supposed to incorporate new battery tech for thermals and power, but I don't know if they can get around the issue of leaving the battery plugged in continuously, and again, _for extended periods of time_ (in the range of months).
> 
> _*Of course this is only my opinion and I'm not speaking for Chord in any way*_. I'm only sharing what I've found after similar occurrences happened to me with other devices. Ergo, I don't leave my batteries plugged in after they are fully charged.


 
 Like I said I wasn't disagreeing with you.  I do the same with all my Lipo batteries including the Mojo.  Just posting what Rob mentioned earlier.


----------



## x RELIC x

harpo1 said:


> Like I said I wasn't disagreeing with you.  I do the same with all my Lipo batteries including the Mojo.  Just posting what Rob mentioned earlier.




No worries. I also wonder what may be going on given Chord's statement. Perhaps they didn't anticipate or test weeks/months of continuously being plugged in. That's the key differentiation vs a listening session, or a couple days even. Then again, I'm not even sure if that's what the issue is with the OP's battery, just a guess on my part.

I also find it interesting that Battery University has slightly changed their stance regarding this (I just checked). In the end I think it's best to be safe rather than sorry in the long term based on my experience.

Here is the article on best practices for prolonging Lithium battery life for those that haven't read about such things.

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## biker

Hi! I'm thinking about buy the Mojo Cable Pack. But I don't know very well the "Dual Play and Charge USB Cable" utility for. If I try to charge the Mojo with USB 3.0 the battery led goes on (with USB 2.0 the led battery don't turn on due to 500 mA), but this 3.0 usb port has 900 mA, almost 1 A, and the Mojo gets charge. What do you think?
Regars


----------



## 0rangutan

Things move fast in this thread - One more go:

Can anyone confirm whether the FiiO L19 lightning to micro-USB cable still works with iOS10?

Thanks


----------



## theveterans

x relic x said:


> I know what Rob said. In this case I would disagree with him based on my experience with other devices, and now a couple reports from users that indicate the same thing. Once bitten twice shy. I actually mention it in my review that I was exceedingly happy they had 2 ports for battery management and data.
> 
> I know that Chord has had their Li-Po battery specifically designed for them and that it is supposed to incorporate new battery tech for thermals and power, but I don't know if they can get around the issue of leaving the battery plugged in continuously, and again, _for extended periods of time_ (in the range of months).
> 
> _*Of course this is only my opinion and I'm not speaking for Chord in any way*_. I'm only sharing what I've found after similar occurrences happened to me with other devices. Ergo, I don't leave my batteries plugged in after they are fully charged.


 
  
 Agree with you too. I have a Surface Pro 3 tablet (it uses the same Li-Po topology as Mojo) that I ran on batteries on a short discharge for at least 2x a week just to condition the batteries rather than let it stay 100% for a very long time. Even after slightly more than 2 years of use, battery capacity is still 90% of its design capacity with 150 cycle counts.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

theveterans said:


> Agree with you too. I have a Surface Pro 3 tablet (it uses the same Li-Po topology as Mojo) that I ran on batteries on a short discharge for at least 2x a week just to condition the batteries rather than let it stay 100% for a very long time. Even after slightly more than 2 years of use, battery capacity is still 90% of its design capacity with 150 cycle counts.




You need a control group to draw conclusions from this test. Would capacity be significantly different if you left the device on the charger for extended periods of time? Then we could make an informed determination.


----------



## theveterans

grumpyoldguy said:


> You need a control group to draw conclusions from this test. Would capacity be significantly different if you left the device on the charger for extended periods of time? Then we could make an informed determination.


 
  
 I don't want to do battery experiments on my tablet. On average, it's plugged in and fully charged for 2 days straight before I short cycle discharge-charge the battery to from 70-80% back to 100% full charge. I do not unplug my Surface since it's in the dock and just doing deep sleep when I'm at work. I've never let it sit fully charged for longer a week though.
  
 When I travel with surface, I run it down to 20% before charging.
  
 With Mojo, I charge it when the yellow amber color is lit, though I've tried to run it down to blinking red just to track how long does the battery last (about 6 hours on 3V line mode)
  
  
 Performing the practices above, I get a satisfying battery life out of my devices. As always YMMV. However, I really wish Chord would develop a Windows or OS X app to check Mojo's battery information and health when it's plugged in to the computer.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

theveterans said:


> I don't want to do battery experiments on my tablet. On average, it's plugged in and fully charged for 2 days straight before I short cycle discharge-charge the battery to from 70-80% back to 100% full charge. I do not unplug my Surface since it's in the dock and just doing deep sleep when I'm at work. I've never let it sit fully charged for longer a week though.
> 
> When I travel with surface, I run it down to 20% before charging.
> 
> ...




I'm not suggesting that you should. Just mentioning there isn't enough information to make a conclusion about charging. You're of course free to charge your devices however you like.


----------



## theveterans

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm not suggesting that you should. Just mentioning there isn't enough information to make a conclusion about charging. You're of course free to charge your devices however you like.


 
  
 OTOH, abusing charge cycles or leaving battery on 100% for months results to premature battery death so there's a balance in between.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

theveterans said:


> OTOH, abusing charge cycles or leaving battery on 100% for months results to premature battery death so there's a balance in between.




I thought I've read some of the new designs don't have this issue... Or perhaps that chargers are being designed with more intelligence. I don't remember exactly. Either way I'm not a battery or power supply expert... Again, just making a casual observation.


----------



## Mediahound

theveterans said:


> OTOH, abusing charge cycles or leaving battery on 100% for months results to premature battery death so there's a balance in between.


 
  
 According to Chord, you can leave it plugged in to a charger full time. "When the batteries are fully charged it will enter a low current trickle charging mode protecting the batteries from excessive charge":
  
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/chord-faq.asp#7
  
 (This applies to the Mojo as well)


----------



## rkt31

keeping plugged any device with the device on, may expose the battery to continuous high temperatures. it's not the charging, high temperatures which might affect the life of battery. imho if it is not absolutely required keeping the device plugged, remove the charger when fully charged .


----------



## rkt31

mojo being so small , temperature can increase to high levels as compared to other devices.


----------



## Mediahound

rkt31 said:


> keeping plugged any device with the device on, may expose the battery to continuous high temperatures. it's not the charging, high temperatures which might affect the life of battery. imho if it is not absolutely required keeping the device plugged, remove the charger when fully charged .


 

 I can't agree. All of Chord's DAC products have batteries, even their desktop DACs. You certainly are not supposed to unplug those each time you stop listening.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rkt31 said:


> keeping plugged any device with the device on, may expose the battery to continuous high temperatures. it's not the charging, high temperatures which might affect the life of battery. imho if it is not absolutely required keeping the device plugged, remove the charger when fully charged .




Low current trickle charge mitigates thermal issues. I don't think heat is a factor in this case.


----------



## Mediahound

Right. Also see:
  


rob watts said:


> Yes you may listen and charge at the same time. If you have access to power, its best to start charging as soon as possible, as internal power dissipation is lower with battery on blue than on red, so it will run less warm.
> 
> The battery is specified as a high temperature battery, and I charge at only 25% charging capacity - this is so it will work with 1A USB's, so no worries about battery life when charging.
> 
> Rob


----------



## theveterans

mediahound said:


> I can't agree. All of Chord's DAC products have batteries, even their desktop DACs. You certainly are not supposed to unplug those each time you stop listening.


 

  Except for the DAVE which doesn't have battery.


----------



## Forty6

I leave the usb charger cable plug in full time on the mojo most of the time with the extension wire , cos I used it for home use only , 

Too much plugging and unplugging extensively on the mojo might cause too much stress on the usb port , 
I switched on / off on the extension wire socket and that's it .


----------



## Toolman

theveterans said:


> mediahound said:
> 
> 
> > I can't agree. All of Chord's DAC products have batteries, even their desktop DACs. You certainly are not supposed to unplug those each time you stop listening.
> ...


 

 Not forgetting 2Qute


----------



## EveTan

Is there a reason why the Mojo sometimes hisses out loud when you plug in the power? Not headphone hiss but hissing out loud.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

evetan said:


> Is there a reason why the Mojo sometimes hisses out loud when you plug in the power? Not headphone hiss but hissing out loud.




That's the magic school bus on a field trip.


----------



## crossfire

I was reading the manual and the manual states turning on line level mode will be light blue but mine is a purple-ish colour. Is that the right mode?


----------



## LionelH2

I am retiring and moving so I have to sell much of my audio gear.

I have a silver Hugo that I am selling for $1000 obo. Shipping included. PM me iif interested.


----------



## krismusic

lionelh2 said:


> I am retiring and moving so I have to sell much of my audio gear.
> 
> I have a silver Hugo that I am selling for $1000 obo. Shipping included. PM me iif interested.



That should really go into classifieds. 
Enjoy your retirement! Isn't that when you get more time to listen to music?!


----------



## krismusic

mojo ideas said:


> I can think of a few but probably the best one is if you really don't want to drop it. If of course if you don't care you can unclip it!



It's surprising how much nicer the case looks with a Mojo inside it!


----------



## krismusic

Has anyone found a neat way of stacking the iPhone and Mojo with the CCK?
I'm very pleased to find no interference problems with the 6S. Other devices I have tried have been unusable.


----------



## canali

krismusic said:


> Has anyone found a neat way of stacking the iPhone and Mojo with the CCK?
> I'm very pleased to find no interference problems with the 6S. Other devices I have tried have been unusable.


 
  
 mojo with new extender kit....just add the cck cable and bob's your uncle (this is my ipod touch 6 on top)
  
 still trying to find a nice portable bag to carry it around in...handle and shoulder strap
  
 going to be approaching a local seamstress who might make me some custom bag made of neoprene.


----------



## krismusic

canali said:


> mojo with new extender kit....just add the cck cable and bob's your uncle (this is my ipod touch 6 on top)
> 
> still trying to find a nice portable bag to carry it around in...handle and shoulder strap
> 
> going to be approaching a local seamstress who might make me some custom bag made of neoprene.



Would neoprene be breathable? Eastpak do some nice bags. 
http://mobile.eastpak.com/uk-en/shoulderbags/shop-by/satchels-c303.html


----------



## canali

krismusic said:


> Would neoprene be breathable? Eastpak do some nice bags.





>


 
  
 better pic with cck
  

  
  
  
 ....if there are holes in the neoprene, then why 
 not...like this design

  

  
 now imagine these with both a carrying handle/shoulder strap option.
 maybe even a open mesh design on both sides ...or with an open design or has a flap you an open/close
 so you can change your music selection or adjust the volume without having to remove the items


----------



## musiclvr

Mojo looking good with his stablemates.


----------



## krismusic

canali said:


> better pic with cck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pic. I guess that's exactly what the extender is for! A shame the CCK still isn't very neat. A right angled lighting plug would be good. 
Also a pity the extender can't be used with the Mojo case. 
Regarding the bag. The little pouch looks very neat. From experience, small shoulder bags are a PITA. There isn't enough weight to hold them on your shoulder. Maybe a belt clip would be better.


----------



## canali

krismusic said:


> Thanks for the pic. I guess that's exactly what the extender is for! A shame the CCK still isn't very neat. A right angled lighting plug would be good.
> Also a pity the extender can't be used with the Mojo case.
> Regarding the bag. The little pouch looks very neat. From experience, small shoulder bags are a PITA. There isn't enough weight to hold them on your shoulder. Maybe a belt clip would be better.


 
  
 if i'm correct, a right angled cck is a custom cable from apple that would mean chord having to give up their designs to apple.
  
 so this is why we have to use existing tech as is...for now...they are said  to be working on a carrying case for the future to fit with the extender
 (most likely it'll also arrive in and around when the advanced kit comes out sometime in the new yr...who knows when that is....so don't ask, lol)
  
 this said there is penon audio who does a custom cck cable without the need for the extender ,at a cost of us100 or more
  
 i also like a strap as an accessory...this brick is not light...weighs 365g....also if i'm walking about and then go into a store i can
 keep the brick with me by attaching the shoulder strap...i have a terrible track record of entering a store with, say, a water bottle
 or coffee or whatever, browsing an item, and setting whatever is in my hand down and getting distracted, forgetting about it.
 a shoulder strap ensure i won't be 'losing a $1000 combo any time soon.
 ...plus many of us dont' always wear belts, as per the clip..again, the weight / 365g would make it awkward on one's waist imo


----------



## krismusic

canali said:


> if i'm correct, a right angled cck is a custom cable from apple that would mean chord having to give up their designs to apple.
> 
> so this is why we have to use existing tech as is...for now...they are said  to be working on a carrying case for the future to fit with the extender
> (most likely it'll also arrive in and around when the advanced kit comes out sometime in the new yr...who knows when that is....so don't ask, lol)
> ...


 You don't happen to know if the L19 cable works? Much cheaper and right angled plugs.


----------



## canali

krismusic said:


> You don't happen to know if the L19 cable works? Much cheaper and right angled plugs.


 
 i'm sorry but i don't.


----------



## krismusic

Incidentally. Is it usual that the supplied micro USB doesn't sit all the way home in the Mojo's socket?


----------



## RPB65

Although I have one and love it, I cannot see me ever being bothered to use the Mojo as a portable carry. I'm gonna continue to use my ZX2 for that. 
 The Mojo sits nicely next to me on the settee whilst I use Qobuz to stream on my iPhone 6S+ and for that, that combo is killer, truly superb sounds.
 On the move, ZX2 and TRRS are the way to go.


----------



## discord76

I'm tempted to plug my mojo into my car once i get a portable transport like the Shanling M1


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> You need a control group to draw conclusions from this test.* Would capacity be significantly different if you left the device on the charger for extended periods of time? *Then we could make an informed determination.




This may help answer your question:

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries




Spoiler: Also, an excerpt regarding leaving on a charger



_"Once the charge is terminated, the battery voltage begins to drop. This eases the voltage stress. Over time, the open circuit voltage will settle to between 3.70V and 3.90V/cell. Note that a Li-ion battery that has received a fully saturated charge will keep the voltage elevated for a longer than one that has not received a saturation charge.

When lithium-ion batteries must be left in the charger for operational readiness, some chargers apply a brief topping charge to compensate for the small self-discharge the battery and its protective circuit consume. The charger may kick in when the open circuit voltage drops to 4.05V/cell and turn off again at 4.20V/cell. Chargers made for operational readiness, or standby mode, often let the battery voltage drop to 4.00V/cell and recharge to only 4.05V/cell instead of the full 4.20V/cell. This reduces voltage-related stress and prolongs battery life.

Some portable devices sit in a charge cradle in the ON position. The current drawn through the device is called the parasitic load and can distort the charge cycle. Battery manufacturers advise against parasitic loads while charging because they induce mini-cycles. This cannot always be avoided and a laptop connected to the AC main is such a case. The battery might be charged to 4.20V/cell and then discharged by the device. *The stress level on the battery is high because the cycles occur at the high-voltage threshold, often also at elevated temperature*.

A portable device should be turned off during charge. This allows the battery to reach the set voltage threshold and current saturation point unhindered. A parasitic load confuses the charger by depressing the battery voltage and preventing the current in the saturation stage to drop low enough by drawing a leakage current. A battery may be fully charged, but the prevailing conditions will prompt a continued charge, causing stress."_




I know, I know...


----------



## NaiveSound

I just want to know what I can do about RF (even when my phone is in airplane mode with WiFi on for streaming Tidal... I hear from time to time noise... And I need them stacked... Damn


----------



## Takeanidea

krismusic said:


> Incidentally. Is it usual that the supplied micro USB doesn't sit all the way home in the Mojo's socket?


 

 Yes that's normal for that and all the other USBs I have


----------



## miketlse

naivesound said:


> I just want to know what I can do about RF (even when my phone is in airplane mode with WiFi on for streaming Tidal... I hear from time to time noise... And I need them stacked... Damn


 
  
 Are you 100% sure that you are hearing RF?
  
 Another big cause of noise and clicks, is delays to the data flow, which require the app (whether Tidal, UAPP, Foobar etc) to have to pause the data stream to the Mojo. Mojo then is effectively trying to convert an empty data packet, and this can sound like white noise, until the data flow is resumed.
 These delays to the data flow can be caused by the system priorities for the phone, or laptop etc (so you can adjust them if you know what to look for, but it can involve some trial and error), or possibly by dropouts in your wifi signal.
  
 The topic has been raised/discussed several times in this thread, but the potential solutions may be scattered around a bit.


----------



## NaiveSound

miketlse said:


> Are you 100% sure that you are hearing RF?
> 
> Another big cause of noise and clicks, is delays to the data flow, which require the app (whether Tidal, UAPP, Foobar etc) to have to pause the data stream to the Mojo. Mojo then is effectively trying to convert an empty data packet, and this can sound like white noise, until the data flow is resumed.
> These delays to the data flow can be caused by the system priorities for the phone, or laptop etc (so you can adjust them if you know what to look for, but it can involve some trial and error), or possibly by dropouts in your wifi signal.
> ...




I think it's RF because when I pull the phone away from mojo even just 1 foot the noise is gone. So my guess is rf.... But I just use WiFi... I don't understand why rf, no normal phone radio is on in airplane mode... This is a big deal for me as I need to stack my setup


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I think it's RF because when I pull the phone away from mojo even just 1 foot the noise is gone. So my guess is rf.... But I just use WiFi... I don't understand why rf, no normal phone radio is on in airplane mode... This is a big deal for me as I need to stack my setup




Try changing bands (2.4GHz or 5GHz) and channels within each band. 

Also if your device allows you to control Tx power attenuation (probably not unless you rooted your device), try padding it down.


----------



## EveTan

So is there no explanation for why the Mojo hisses when you plug it into power when turned off?


----------



## x RELIC x

evetan said:


> So is there no explanation for why the Mojo hisses when you plug it into power when turned off?




Yes, the explanation is in the third post of this thread and has been asked/answered many many times. It's in the section for battery and charging near the bottom of the post.

The short story it's normal with some chargers.


----------



## EveTan

x relic x said:


> Yes, the explanation is in the third post of this thread and has been asked/answered many many times. It's in the section for battery and charging near the bottom of the post.
> 
> The short story it's normal with some chargers.


 
 Thanks. Dang, that's a bummer.


----------



## Delayeed

evetan said:


> So is there no explanation for why the Mojo hisses when you plug it into power when turned off?


 
 You can try different chargers or charging through PCs USB ports and changing which USB port you use. Some will hiss more, some won't at all.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Try changing bands (2.4GHz or 5GHz) and channels within each band.
> 
> Also if your device allows you to control Tx power attenuation (probably not unless you rooted your device), try padding it down.




Do you mean wrapping thr phone or mojo with some type of cloth or material? Any material that blocks RF? Anything I could do would help


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> Do you mean wrapping thr phone or mojo with some type of cloth or material? Any material that blocks RF? Anything I could do would help


 which phone? I use three different phones and havnt heard any noises.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Do you mean wrapping thr phone or mojo with some type of cloth or material? Any material that blocks RF? Anything I could do would help




I suppose you could get RF absorber, but I think it's expensive, and covering the Mojo with it will definitely cause it to overheat. 

I think you misunderstood me... A pad is an RF world term for an attenuator. Most 802.11 chipsets have a digital attenuator feature, which is what I was referring to... But this is usually a low level register that has to be memory mapped by the OS. It's probably not available to you unless you rooted your phone and have some driver level access.


----------



## NaiveSound

jmills8 said:


> which phone? I use three different phones and havnt heard any noises.




Moto g1 (use it solely as transport for. Mojo) but once a while it just makes noise and I can hear it over the music... Total bummer. I just need to stack on top of each other because of pocket transport... I need to be mobile.. But I need it to be with a phone


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> Moto g1 (use it solely as transport for. Mojo) but once a while it just makes noise and I can hear it over the music... Total bummer. I just need to stack on top of each other because of pocket transport... I need to be mobile.. But I need it to be with a phone


 This only happens when on Tidal and not playing music thats in your phone?


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> Moto g1 (use it solely as transport for. Mojo) but once a while it just makes noise and I can hear it over the music... Total bummer. I just need to stack on top of each other because of pocket transport... I need to be mobile.. But I need it to be with a phone


 
 Off line download your content and turn wifi off.


----------



## NaiveSound

jmills8 said:


> This only happens when on Tidal and not playing music thats in your phone?




Yeah just went wifi is on, but not always and not constantly, just every 10 mins for like 15 seconds... Enough to interrupt the immersion, enough to annoy and breaks fidelity.


----------



## doggiemom

I have the same issue when using Tiday or any other streaming app.  Not just with Mojo, all the portable amps I have......


----------



## jmills8

doggiemom said:


> I have the same issue when using Tiday or any other streaming app.  Not just with Mojo, all the portable amps I have......


a while back a guy placed a sheet of metal between his phone and Amp/Dac.


----------



## NaiveSound

jmills8 said:


> a while back a guy placed a sheet of metal between his phone and Amp/Dac.




I wonder if this will actually help? Idd anything about RF and many other electronic talk. Just wanna enjoy streaming without RF


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> I wonder if this will actually help? Idd anything about RF and many other electronic talk. Just wanna enjoy streaming without RF


 He posted on this thread in detail.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Better to be safe than sorry :rolleyes:


----------



## doggiemom

​


jmills8 said:


> a while back a guy placed a sheet of metal between his phone and Amp/Dac.



Thanks, will give it a try. Either that or build a faraday cage. :tongue_smile:


----------



## krismusic

doggiemom said:


> I have the same issue when using Tiday or any other streaming app.  Not just with Mojo, all the portable amps I have......



I've been pleasantly surprised that I haven't had problems with the iPhone 6S which is notorious for RFI. In fact the Mojo is the first wired external device that I have used with the 6S that this has not been a problem. I am listening to Tidal offline but not needed to put the phone into airplane.


----------



## shinbojan

I use Schiit2uber stack + Fidelio X2 at home and iphone 6s + dunu2000j on the go.
 Lately, I was thinking about buying Mojo and upgrading to iphone 7.
 Would it be wise to do that? Is it worth the price difference (compared with stack) and could I expect to hear any improvements in sound quality with dunu?


----------



## Zojokkeli

shinbojan said:


> I use Schiit2uber stack + Fidelio X2 at home and iphone 6s + dunu2000j on the go.
> Lately, I was thinking about buying Mojo and upgrading to iphone 7.
> Would it be wise to do that? Is it worth the price difference (compared with stack) and could I expect to hear any improvements in sound quality with dunu?




Headphones/IEMs/speakers etc will always have the biggest difference in sound quality. Consider upgrading them before worrying about other gear. 
Having said that, I prefer Mojo to Bifrost Uber/Asgard 2 stack.


----------



## Mojo ideas

grumpyoldguy said:


> Better to be safe than sorry :rolleyes:



 You'll need to cover the screens and you'll need to make a hat too but make sure the propeller can still rotate


----------



## RPB65

That picture! LOL. Wouldn't like to get back to find my desk like that. Mind you, I bet it cuts down on RF interference!


----------



## Delayeed

mojo ideas said:


> You'll need to cover the screens and you'll need to make a hat too but make sure the propeller can still rotate


 
 Indeed. The hat is very necessary.


----------



## Forty6

zojokkeli said:


> Headphones/IEMs/speakers etc will always have the biggest difference in sound quality. Consider upgrading them before worrying about other gear.
> Having said that, I prefer Mojo to Bifrost Uber/Asgard 2 stack.




Creative sound blaster E5 + mojo = my preferred preference for music , musical, music , movies . Very unique paring and unusual stack for the mojo . 
I love it so much with my iem . EQ + volume wow magic .


----------



## Foreign Office

Since I received my Mojo, I've experienced some issues, and the biggest one is that I'm getting pops when listening over my PC. It sounds almost like bubbles bursting and happens around once per hour. When it happens, my ears hurt even though it doesn't sound very loud, but maybe they are very short volume spikes? I've tried different sample rates, and used both Spotify and VLC for playback. I'm not listening to excessively loud volumes, but I'm using IEMs.
  
 Did anyone experience something similar with a Mojo or other device?
  
 Regards,
 J


----------



## stacksmasher

Hello All!  I was wondering if anyone had issues with the battery?  I charged my Mojo on Friday and its dead by Monday morning after being in my bag all weekend. I know there is a little drain to monitor the button inputs, but its supposed to last a month.  This is after being plugged in for 15 hours on Friday so I know it was fully charged. 
  
 Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## esm87

Hey guys, havent posted in here for quite a while....

Just curious, if i was to plug my cayin c5 amp into one of the 3.5 mm outputs then my iem into the 3.5 mm of the amp socket, would it make any difference to the sound? For better or worse?

Also, if it is beneficial to use an external amp into the mojo then to source, what is the best way to utilize the volume control? How would i control the master volume, source, mojo or cayin c5 amp?

Cheers


----------



## Mojo ideas

stacksmasher said:


> Hello All!  I was wondering if anyone had issues with the battery?  I charged my Mojo on Friday and its dead by Monday morning after being in my bag all weekend. I know there is a little drain to monitor the button inputs, but its supposed to last a month.  This is after being plugged in for 15 hours on Friday so I know it was fully charged.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide!


 This kind of power drain is usually caused by the Mojo being switched on inadvertently


----------



## Forty6

stacksmasher said:


> Hello All!  I was wondering if anyone had issues with the battery?  I charged my Mojo on Friday and its dead by Monday morning after being in my bag all weekend. I know there is a little drain to monitor the button inputs, but its supposed to last a month.  This is after being plugged in for 15 hours on Friday so I know it was fully charged.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide!




After switching on the mojo , the mojo doesn't auto off by itself , one have to manually switch that thing off , so in your case it's more likely you forgot to switch it off .


----------



## Forty6

esm87 said:


> Hey guys, havent posted in here for quite a while....
> 
> Just curious, if i was to plug my cayin c5 amp into one of the 3.5 mm outputs then my iem into the 3.5 mm of the amp socket, would it make any difference to the sound? For better or worse?
> 
> ...




Since you had already own a C5 and everything is at hand , just plug them altogether and do a comprehensive listening session with them .
After that , report back here and tells us your impression .


----------



## Sound Eq

forty6 said:


> Creative sound blaster E5 + mojo = my preferred preference for music , musical, music , movies . Very unique paring and unusual stack for the mojo .
> I love it so much with my iem . EQ + volume wow magic .


 

 e5 and mojo is amazing
  
 e5 for that price is a hidden gem


----------



## esm87

forty6 said:


> Since you had already own a C5 and everything is at hand , just plug them altogether and do a comprehensive listening session with them .
> After that , report back here and tells us your impression .


ye I will, should have mentioned my mate has got it for the next week or so to try out some cans etc but will deffinetley try it. Never thought to until i seen someone mention plugging mojo into an amp then into their IEM's


----------



## Light - Man

esm87 said:


> ye I will, should have mentioned *my mate* has got it for the next week or so to try out some cans etc but will deffinetley try it. Never thought to until i seen someone mention plugging mojo into an amp then into their IEM's


 
  
 You what - gave your Mojo away!!!    Does your mate look a bit like this?


----------



## esm87

light - man said:


> You what - gave your Mojo away!!!    Does your mate look a bit like this? :blink:


lmao im talking bout the c5 amp... however i may part with the mojo for 24 hours if she wana be my mate lol


----------



## Forty6

esm87 said:


> ye I will, should have mentioned my mate has got it for the next week or so to try out some cans etc but will deffinetley try it. Never thought to until i seen someone mention plugging mojo into an amp then into their IEM's




Worth a try , you should even more so when there's stuff lying around. You never know what's in there for your ears until you try it . 
I for one had experience fantastically results paring my E5 with the mojo + Heavy EQ + various set of volume settings until I hit my preference sweet spot on the stack . 
It sure hit high dynamic on my beloved asg .


----------



## esm87

forty6 said:


> Worth a try , you should even more so when there's stuff lying around. You never know what's in there for your ears until you try it .
> I for one had experience fantastically results paring my E5 with the mojo + Heavy EQ + various set of volume settings until I hit my preference sweet spot on the stack .
> It sure hit high dynamic on my beloved asg .


Ye I'll tell my mate I want it back soonish to test. My setup would then be, galaxy s6 edge+>mojo>cayin C5 amp> Vibro labs Aria


----------



## Forty6

sound eq said:


> e5 and mojo is amazing
> 
> e5 for that price is a hidden gem




Boss , I'm glad someone high roller like you actually give a stamp of approval for this unusual stack . 

Like what I had told you , these are the 2 dac / amp i had in my arsenal right now , so in some ways I need to make the best out of them as possible as I could with the 2 , just experimenting it and making more enjoyable for my listening .

I already noted down the various recommendations which you had share to me .


----------



## Forty6

esm87 said:


> Ye I'll tell my mate I want it back soonish to test. My setup would then be, galaxy s6 edge+>mojo>cayin C5 amp> Vibro labs Aria




And fall in back here to tell us your impression man .


----------



## esm87

forty6 said:


> And fall in back here to tell us your impression man .


yes will do of course


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> lmao im talking bout the c5 amp... however i may part with the mojo for 24 hours if she wana be my mate lol



She could test if your Mojo was functioning at 100% capacity, or needed servicing before winter sets in.


----------



## esm87

miketlse said:


> She could test if your Mojo was functioning at 100% capacity, or needed servicing before winter sets in.


I'd probably create a fault that would need servicing allllll winter...


----------



## Mython

Lads, _please_, show a little respect - that's my girlfriend you're talking about, there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 (_maybe_)


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> Lads, _please_, show a little respect - that's my girlfriend you're talking about, there  :etysmile:
> 
> 
> 
> (_maybe_)


lol


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Lads, _please_, show a little respect - that's my girlfriend you're talking about, there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Quick call a doctor, @Mython has been listening to Gates of Delirium and Entangled.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> She could test if your Mojo was functioning at 100% capacity, or needed servicing before winter sets in.




Ugh. Sweatpants season is coming.


----------



## bettyn

Can someone tell me how to connect a Mojo with a Cavalli Liquid Carbon? Thanks.


----------



## quodjo105

Just used the mojo as dac feeding my ifi micro ican . i currently don't have  an rca to 3.5m cable , so I'm using a 3.5 to 3.5mm silver interconnect . What i'm asking is will an rca cable perform better than the mini to mini connection i'm using at the moment ?


----------



## x RELIC x

bettyn said:


> Can someone tell me how to connect a Mojo with a Cavalli Liquid Carbon? Thanks.




Any 3.5mm to 3.5mm stereo interconnect will work. Or, you can use a 3.5mm to RCA stereo cable (more bulk), both 3.5mm and L/R RCA are the same Input circuitry on the Liquid Carbon.


----------



## RPB65

I've just updated my iPhone to the release version of iOS 10.1 and can confirm my Lavricable is still working. Although I am part of the public beta program, I did not find any version difference between the release version of 10.1 and the 10.1 public beta 4. Both of them say 10.1 (14B72) on the version on my iPhone. Anyway, I digress, the main thing is the cable still works 
 EDIT - iPhone 6S+


----------



## tomwoo

bettyn said:


> Can someone tell me how to connect a Mojo with a Cavalli Liquid Carbon? Thanks.


 

 To connect Mojo to LC I placed order for this cable on Amazon today:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DI89MSM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bettyn

tomwoo said:


> To connect Mojo to LC I placed order for this cable on Amazon today:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DI89MSM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
 Thanks. I think I'll order this, too. Thank you.


----------



## Deftone

esm87 said:


> lmao im talking bout the c5 amp... *however i may part with the mojo for 24 hours if she wana be my mate lol*


 
  

  
 bit of romance on head fi ay


----------



## rkt31

tried diy 3.5inch full range 8ohm driver speakers directly connected to mojo. I would say these cheap diy speakers ( about $90-100) would put to shame many big and expensive full speaker set up. reason is that there is no amp and no cross over. even at green and light blue I get sufficient volume for close distance listening. this little mojo is miracle.


----------



## Delayeed

*** Mojo acting up again shutting down on its own. Battery full I guess its the thermal protection shutting it off. This hasn't happened in like past 2 months.


----------



## korotnam

How odd, after a few months of that not happening, mine too decided today was a good day to start shutting off on its own again.


----------



## Zojokkeli

delayeed said:


> *** Mojo acting up again shutting down on its own. Battery full I guess its the thermal protection shutting it off. This hasn't happened in like past 2 months.


 
  
 Overheating shouldn't be a problem in Finland. Just open a window and place Mojo beside it.


----------



## Delayeed

I was on double yellow volumes which is a lot louder than usual. Now backed off to reds and hasn't been shutting down and feels not as warm to the touch. It's like built in hearing protection lol


----------



## xtr4

bettyn said:


> Can someone tell me how to connect a Mojo with a Cavalli Liquid Carbon? Thanks.


 
  
 I have a Liquid Carbon, I have a Mojo.......urgghhh, Mojo - Liquid Carbon!
  
 Sorry, I just had to.
  
 But yeah, like most of the other helpful peeps have answered, a 3.5mm to stereo RCA will suffice


----------



## ubs28

My USB cables aren't really secure in my Mojo since it can get loose quite easily. Any fix for this?


----------



## sabloke

Get the extension box. I love how it protects Mojo's ports.


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys, I've encountered some minor trouble when using my MoJo. Keep in mind this is a particular situation and that for all the other case my MoJo works flawlessly.
  
 Lately I'm using my MoJo to feed powered speaker, so I'm using it as a desktop setup always connected to AC (USB Anker power port station). File source is a USB "chain" as follow: PC 3.0 USB port -> Anker 3.0 USB Hub (powered by 9v Power Supply) -> iFi iPurifier2 -> MoJo. then 3,5mm jack connected to RCA powered speaker.
  
 Problem is that when MoJo is powered AC power from USB Anker power port station and I proceed to connect the MoJo to the PC through the USB chain I get some Interference that results in my monitor switching off and on during connection. 
  
 If MoJo is not powered by AC power the issue doesn't occur.
  
 Issue occur either if all the component are one the same power strip or on separate one.
  
 Issue occur with every 5v charger I use to power the MoJo.
  
 All components used for the USB chain work flawlessly and doesn't create interference with other gear (Burson Audio CV2+, LH labs Geek Out).
  
 Is it a problem of too many / missing heart?


----------



## betula

ubs28 said:


> My USB cables aren't really secure in my Mojo since it can get loose quite easily. Any fix for this?




I have experienced the same problem with more than one cable. Usually the more expensive cables seem to have a more loose connection for whatever reason. I have already sent back an AQ Cinnamon and a QED Reference cable as they didn't work with Mojo. 
All the cheap cables seem to have a more secure connection. 
I recently purchased a Jitterbug, and it seems to make the trick and improves the sound even with cheap USB cable. So I stick with the Jitterbug, but will give a try to Lindy Cromo cable. This one costs 5-6 times less than the Cinnamon or QED, but it is still double shielded. I had enough of the fancy USB cables. They are stiff and just don't work (at least not with my Mojo). The Lindy cable with the Jitterbug should just do the job well enough.


----------



## jmills8

LG V10/Mojo and Huawei/Mojo the Mojo sound very different.






Huawei/Mojo and Huawei/Hugo sounds different.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> LG V10/Mojo and Huawei/Mojo the Mojo sound very different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Both mobile have Micro usb out ?


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Both mobile have Micro usb out ?


 Yes, same iem, same tips, same cable, same songs, same music app.


----------



## esm87

jmills8 said:


> Yes, same iem, same tips, same cable, same songs, same music app.


how do the sounds differ mate? Cheers


----------



## jmills8

esm87 said:


> how do the sounds differ mate? Cheers


Such as the Mojo with the LG not as clear more bass more warm sounding, while the Mojo wwith a Samsung and Huawei the over all sound was clearer with more details.Huawei/Mojo vs Huawei/Hugo the layer has more detailes and greater sound stage plus wider bass.


----------



## esm87

jmills8 said:


> Such as the Mojo with the LG not as clear more bass more warm sounding, while the Mojo wwith a Samsung and Huawei the over all sound was clearer with more details.Huawei/Mojo vs Huawei/Hugo the layer has more detailes and greater sound stage plus wider bass.


oh right


----------



## biker

According to:


> > Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


 


>


 I've my Mojo In the trickle charge mode, but it's too warm all the time (hours and hours until I shutdown it). Is it normal?


----------



## betula

biker said:


> According to:
> 
> I've my Mojo In the trickle charge mode, but it's too warm all the time (hours and hours until I shutdown it). Is it normal?




 When it gets warm on not normal levels, the security circuit shuts Mojo down automatically, so there is nothing to worry about.
Auto shut down happens only if you charge and listen to music for extended time, and Mojo was not fully charged when you started.


----------



## cazone

I'm listening happily music through my X3 + mojo stack. 
But two or three times i had an awful ear bleeding noise !
Probably because of this not so perfect connection between the fiio and the chord. 
I think the pin layout of the fiios output is not perfect. 
(The rubber strap is only annulling the bend of the cable to prevent pressure on the jacks). 

Never less I'm surprised about this noise. 
It was very very loud. More like a white noise or a long plop. 

Do someone else had this trouble? 
I'm almost afraid to use my mojo actually... 
thanks!


----------



## maxh22

jmills8 said:


> Such as the Mojo with the LG not as clear more bass more warm sounding, while the Mojo wwith a Samsung and Huawei the over all sound was clearer with more details.Huawei/Mojo vs Huawei/Hugo the layer has more detailes and greater sound stage plus wider bass.


 
  I also use the V10 with the Mojo, I find that the sound with the Penon cable is clearer and more detailed than using an OTG cable and the stock chord Micro usb cable. However, in your photo with the V10/Mojo and Huawei/Mojo you appear to be using two different cables connected to your sources. This may be the reason for the difference in sound quality.


----------



## Foreign Office

Is it something similar to my problem? @cazone
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/24705#post_12958727


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> I also use the V10 with the Mojo, I find that the sound with the Penon cable is clearer and more detailed than using an OTG cable and the stock chord Micro usb cable. However, in your photo with the V10/Mojo and Huawei/Mojo you appear to be using two different cables connected to your sources. This may be the reason for the difference in sound quality.


 During my comparing I had duplicate cables (copper/Silver). Now I put a pure Silver one made by Labkable for the Hugo.


----------



## Light - Man

jmills8 said:


> During my comparing I had duplicate cables (copper/Silver). Now I put a *pure Silver* one made by Labkable for the Hugo.


 
 A bit like this?


----------



## bettyn

xtr4 said:


> I have a Liquid Carbon, I have a Mojo.......urgghhh, Mojo - Liquid Carbon!
> 
> Sorry, I just had to.
> 
> But yeah, like most of the other helpful peeps have answered, a 3.5mm to stereo RCA will suffice


 
 What is the problem with this pairing?  Getting really discouraged trying to set up the LC. Thought there would be more info in the manual about these connections. Shouldn't have purchased it because I'm not tech savy at all. Just kept hearing about how great it sounded. Had planned on getting a balanced set up sometime soon.
  
 Don't think this is going to work very well. For those who are interested, I may be selling the LC very soon. Just can't work with it. Emailed Warren at Cavalli about it, but haven't gotten more than an acknowledgement so far.


----------



## Light - Man

bettyn said:


> What is the problem with this pairing?  Getting really discouraged trying to set up the LC. Thought there would be more info in the manual about these connections. Shouldn't have purchased it because I'm not tech savy at all. Just kept hearing about how great it sounded. Had planned on getting a balanced set up sometime soon.
> 
> Don't think this is going to work very well. For those who are interested, I may be selling the LC very soon. Just can't work with it. Emailed Warren at Cavalli about it, but haven't gotten more than an acknowledgement so far.


 
  
 What is the exact problem that you have as others may be able to help.
  
 You can also do a search of this thread - *Liquid Carbon -* I just did one and there is a load of stuff, perhaps also look out for the posts by *Relic* who refers to it many times as he has had one.
  
 Then, if you are not happy, you could also contact Cavalli to see if they would accept a return.


----------



## tomwoo

light - man said:


> What is the exact problem that you have as others may be able to help.
> 
> You can also do a search of this thread - *Liquid Carbon -* I just did one and there is a load of stuff, perhaps also look out for the posts by *Relic* who refers to it many times as he has had one.
> 
> Then, if you are not happy, you could also contact Cavalli to see if they would accept a return.


 

 +1
  
 I'm curious about what kind of problem(s) you are having too. 
  
 As far as I can tell I don't see any problem you might have is specific to Liquid Carbon. You just have to connect every single headphone amp on this planet with a *cable* to your source (DACs, Mojos, etc.)
  
 Apologies if I'm wrong and you have other problems unrelated to cables.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bettyn said:


> Just kept hearing about how great it sounded. Had planned on getting a balanced set up sometime soon.


 
  
 Your source (Mojo) is single ended... how are you planning to get a balanced output? Does the amp separate the channels into two paths and add some inversion circuitry for each before the gain stage? I don't know much about it... but I do know that with this setup, any noise you picked up between the Mojo and amp would still be present (and gained up with the signal), I don't see the benefit here...


----------



## tomwoo

grumpyoldguy said:


> Your source (Mojo) is single ended... how are you planning to get a balanced output? Does the amp separate the channels into two paths and add some inversion circuitry for each before the gain stage? I don't know much about it... but I do know that with this setup, any noise you picked up between the Mojo and amp would still be present (and gained up with the signal), I don't see the benefit here...


 
   
  
 This is on Cavalli Audio's Liquid Carbon page:
  
 Quote:


> *It’s fully-balanced as well, on both its inputs and outputs. In fact, whether your DAC has balanced output or not - and chances are that it doesn’t - the Liquid Carbon accounts for that with phase splitters on its single-ended inputs, so that it can “generate” balanced input signals.*


 
  
   I think Liquid Carbon generates balanced signals from Mojo's single ended output.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

tomwoo said:


>


 
  
 Interesting. Now that I think about it though, an interconnect is very short, so it's not likely to pick up any significant noise. Well, neither is the headphone cable for most consumer products so there's not much of a benefit here anyway, but that's besides the point. I suppose it could work in terms of cancelling common mode noise picked up between the amp and the transducer.
  
 I wonder what the phase matching performance is on the paths though.


----------



## miketlse

tomwoo said:


> +1
> 
> I'm curious about what kind of problem(s) you are having too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you search the posts that she has made on the CA thread, here are two recent ones which contain a problem related to being advised to use the Mojo line out mode, then not being able to adjust the volume.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/803956/cavalli-audio-liquid-carbon-final-production-run/975#post_12954620
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/803956/cavalli-audio-liquid-carbon-final-production-run/960#post_12950094


----------



## tomwoo

miketlse said:


> If you search the posts that she has made on the CA thread, here are two recent ones which contain a problem related to being advised to use the Mojo line out mode, then not being able to adjust the volume.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/803956/cavalli-audio-liquid-carbon-final-production-run/975#post_12954620
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/803956/cavalli-audio-liquid-carbon-final-production-run/960#post_12950094


 
  
 That was her? I didn't pay much attention when reading those posts on LC final run thread.


----------



## miketlse

tomwoo said:


> That was her? I didn't pay much attention when reading those posts on LC final run thread.


 
 Yes, all posts by Bettyn.
 Just place your cursor over her name, then select All Posts from the drop down menu, and you can search for any additional problems that she is having.


----------



## miketlse

On a different subject, for those interested in pairing their Mojo with Shure SE846, the price has suddenly dropped by 100 euros.
  
https://www.thomann.de/fr/shure_se846.htm


----------



## AndrewH13

miketlse said:


> On a different subject, for those interested in pairing their Mojo with Shure SE846, the price has suddenly dropped by 100 euros.
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/fr/shure_se846.htm




Link is to 'B' stock.


----------



## miketlse

andrewh13 said:


> Link is to 'B' stock.


 
 No you use the link on the right hand side to go to the B stock, which is slightly cheaper
  
https://www.thomann.de/fr/shure_se846_b_stock.htm


----------



## bettyn

grumpyoldguy said:


> Your source (Mojo) is single ended... how are you planning to get a balanced output? Does the amp separate the channels into two paths and add some inversion circuitry for each before the gain stage? I don't know much about it... but I do know that with this setup, any noise you picked up between the Mojo and amp would still be present (and gained up with the signal), I don't see the benefit here...


 
 Plan to buy a balanced source. Just don't have the $$$$ to do it now, so I'm connecting it to a SE in the meantime.


----------



## RPB65

bettyn said:


> Plan to buy a balanced source. Just don't have the $$$$ to do it now, so I'm connecting it to a SE in the meantime.


 

 I have the Sony NW-ZX2 and use the TRRS connector for balanced and I use the same cable, etc with a connector for use with my Mojo and iPhone. The TRRS does not sound way better than the Mojo to warrant buying it if i already had the Mojo first. Just enjoy the high quality oozing from your Mojo as it is.


----------



## x RELIC x

bettyn said:


> Plan to buy a balanced source. Just don't have the $$$$ to do it now, so I'm connecting it to a SE in the meantime.




I compared the balanced input to the SE input on the Liquid Carbon using my Oppo HA-1 as a source. When volume matched (balanced output has twice the output power as SE on the HA-1) and I couldn't tell a difference between inputs at all.

With the Liquid Carbon's phase splitter it creates a balanced signal for the the balanced headphone output and it works very well. As for connecting the Mojo SE I can confidently say that I vastly preferred the Mojo SE compared to the HA-1 balanced. No contest for me.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rpb65 said:


> I have the Sony NW-ZX2 and use the TRRS connector for balanced and I use the same cable, etc with a connector for use with my Mojo and iPhone. The TRRS does not sound way better than the Mojo to warrant buying it if i already had the Mojo first. Just enjoy the high quality oozing from your Mojo as it is.


 
  
 100% this ^
  
 That statement is true in almost all cases... balanced really doesn't provide any benefit unless you're running meters and meters of cabling.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> 100% this ^
> 
> That statement is true in almost all cases... balanced really doesn't provide any benefit unless you're running meters and meters of cabling.




Or the SE implementation in the amp is really bad compared to the balanced topology. That's the biggest difference I hear comparing balanced to SE. If done well SE can sound much better than balanced, but it seems more difficult to do SE well.


----------



## ubs28

grumpyoldguy said:


> 100% this ^
> 
> That statement is true in almost all cases... balanced really doesn't provide any benefit unless you're running meters and meters of cabling.


 

 I can detect going from single ended to balanced with my eyes closed quite easily and I'm not running meters of cables.
  
 Also balanced is way more powerful than single ended.


----------



## x RELIC x

ubs28 said:


> I can detect going from single ended to balanced with my eyes closed quite easily and I'm not running meters of cables.
> 
> *Also balanced is way more powerful than single ended*.




Of course that's why volume matching is an absolute requirement when trying to determine the differences.


----------



## NaiveSound

How do any of you guys that stack phone with mojo deal with the RF noise? You guys just live with it?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> Or the SE implementation in the amp is really bad compared to the balanced topology. That's the biggest difference I hear comparing balanced to SE. If done well SE can sound much better than balanced, but it seems more difficult to do SE well.




Yes, that too... If your single ended amp is poorly designed, then something else is bound to sound better


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> How do any of you guys that stack phone with mojo deal with the RF noise? You guys just live with it?


 I have none.


----------



## NaiveSound

jmills8 said:


> I have none.




How come? That's strange... I have some every 10 mins or so, it depends what I do on the phone


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> How come? That's strange... I have some every 10 mins or so, it depends what I do on the phone




Because it's frequency, power and modulation dependent (the last two being related for the purposes of this discussion). 

It will vary from region to region depending on the tower in that area.


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> How come? That's strange... I have some every 10 mins or so, it depends what I do on the phone


 Exactly why I replied but I dont use Tidal. I do have my phones in wifi and not in Airplane mode.


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> How come? That's strange... I have some every 10 mins or so, it depends what I do on the phone


 
 It also depends if you have a strong signal or not.  If not the phone will put out more power trying to compensate which will cause RF interference.


----------



## maxh22

naivesound said:


> How do any of you guys that stack phone with mojo deal with the RF noise? You guys just live with it?


 
 What I do to minimize RF noise.
 -Close all apps curently open
 -Turn phone on airplane mode
 -Turn wifi on (If streaming tidal)
 -Put phone on energy saving mode
 -Use a good well shielded cable with a ferrite choke attached.
  
 This is how I optimize my phone for music listening.


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> What I do to minimize RF noise.
> -Close all apps curently open
> -Turn phone on airplane mode
> -Turn wifi on (If streaming tidal)
> ...


Good info.


----------



## NaiveSound

maxh22 said:


> What I do to minimize RF noise.
> -Close all apps curently open
> -Turn phone on airplane mode
> -Turn wifi on (If streaming tidal)
> ...




Thank you, I got a penonaudio.com USB OTG cable on thr way, they say it's all silver, idk if that matters or not, I sure hope to help this issue. 

I wonder.. Does the phone having a case on help the cause?


----------



## maxh22

naivesound said:


> Thank you, I got a penonaudio.com USB OTG cable on thr way, they say it's all silver, idk if that matters or not, I sure hope to help this issue.
> 
> I wonder.. Does the phone having a case on help the cause?


 
 I have the cable you ordered, it's been great! Super durable and so far hasn't caused me any trouble. I've used it both on the road and at home. 
  
 I didn't find a significant enough difference between Mojo being attached to the phone and Mojo just laying off to the side of my bed. 
  
 I recently bought the Offical Mojo case and found it to do a terrifc job protecting Mojo and improving its durablity and portability. 
  
 Before I had the case, I was always very careful when handling Mojo. It felt like a fragile luxery both in hand and when used on the go.
  
 The case enhanced Mojo's visual appeal, level of protection and grip.


----------



## NaiveSound

maxh22 said:


> I have the cable you ordered, it's been great! Super durable and so far hasn't caused me any trouble. I've used it both on the road and at home.
> 
> I didn't find a significant enough difference between Mojo being attached to the phone and Mojo just laying off to the side of my bed.
> 
> ...




Thank you 

I wish I could get the case, or any case for that matter, just wished for cheaper options. That are in USA...to get within a week or so


----------



## maxh22

I ordered my case from Moon audio. It came in two business days. I was a little skeptical at first that it would be worth the asking price. Once I attached the case to Mojo, those thoughts went away. It virtually enhanced all of Mojo's strengths and improved upon some weaknesses the unit had as a portable device as a portable dac/amp.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

maxh22 said:


> I ordered my case from Moon audio. It came in two business days. I was a little skeptical at first that it would be worth the asking price. Once I attached the case to Mojo, those thoughts went away. It virtually enhanced all of Mojo's strengths and improved upon some weaknesses the unit had as a portable device as a portable dac/amp.



Which strengths did the case enhance and which weaknesses did it improve? And how did it do it?


----------



## maxh22

Improvements made by Mojo's leather case:
  
 -Added subjective visual appeal.
  
 - Enhanced grip to a once slippery device.
  
 - Increased ease of use (regarding the plugging and un-plugging of cables).
  
 -Made on the go travel more comfortable by adding a layer of protection to my investment.
  
 These enhancements when combined as a whole has made me fall in love with Mojo all over again.
  
 I'm stilling waiting on Chord's SD card reader, that should fix a lot of the transport problems many users on here are having .


----------



## NaiveSound

maxh22 said:


> Improvements made by Mojo's leather case:
> 
> -Added subjective visual appeal.
> 
> ...




I agree with that, but I doubt it would stream Tidal and the like


----------



## maxh22

naivesound said:


> I agree with that, but I doubt it would stream Tidal and the like


 
 I don't get any interference when streaming Tidal as long as cellular is off. I don't think it would be unreasonable for Chord to include an Android GUI into the mix. If Fiio could do it with their X7, Chord can too!


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> How do any of you guys that stack phone with mojo deal with the RF noise? You guys just live with it?


 
  
 i dont get any noise...


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> i dont get any noise...




Wow... I'm sad... It's just me... Damn


----------



## Deftone

looks like i upset a few people in the HD650 thread because i said i love the pairing with mojo, apparently the mojo cant possibly drive the old senn.


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> Wow... I'm sad... It's just me... Damn


 
  
 if nothing helps then i guess you would need to change your phone if its acting like a super RF antenna


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> if nothing helps then i guess you would need to change your phone if its acting like a super RF antenna




Fml... Just got it, specifically to transport for mojo, was hoping to end my hunt for a phone ahahah, I guess I'll get another one...


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> looks like i upset a few people in the HD650 thread because i said i love the pairing with mojo, apparently the mojo cant possibly drive the old senn. :blink:




Yeah, a lot of HD650 owners have expressed this. It's funny, Brooko will mention the X3ii can drive them just fine and no one bats an eyelid. Mojo, nope.

I don't get it. There's a big difference between preferred sound and drive ability. I've often wondered if the external amp connected to the HD650 in these cases is simply a good match with that headphone. I've read so much positive for the Schiit Jotunheim paired with the HD650, yet the Jotunheim is said to be bright. I see a recurring pattern here.

Also, you may want to jump back in to the thread and point out that *the Mojo has the same output power as the Hugo*, but less run time, since one member said the Hugo can drive the HD650 just fine. I read the comments as it's simply a darker headphone that prefers a brighter source.

Oh, and don't dare bring up the fact that they are driving the cans from the DAC's line out without separate a built-in amp, as everyone says the DAC is good but the amp is weak, sheesh. That'll be too much I think.


----------



## music4mhell

I love my mojo and hd650 pairing...i never felt like getting an external amp...

sometimes ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Deftone

x relic x said:


> Also, you may want to jump back in to the thread and point out that *the Mojo has the same output power as the Hugo*, but less run time, since one member said the Hugo can drive the HD650 just fine. I read the comments as it's simply a darker headphone that prefers a brighter source.


 
  
 aha i just replied with that exact same statement and then noticed you said it too.
  
 Quote:


x relic x said:


> Yeah, a lot of HD650 owners have expressed this. It's funny, Brooko will mention the X3ii can drive them just fine and no one bats an eyelid. Mojo, nope.



  





 yes that is very true. cheap fiio amps are being reccommended often until they can afford something a lot more expensive. 
  
 i dont know where this idea of mojo having weak output comes from i really dont.


----------



## rkt31

if mojo can drive dt880 600ohm, it can easily drive senn hd650. I think hd650 is too dark that's why it may sound too controlled with mojo. mojo even drives 8ohm full range small driver speakers to a good listening levels. can't believe if some people say that mojo at much less than an ohm output impedance and 4v or so output can't drive senn hd650.


----------



## Deftone

rkt31 said:


> if mojo can drive dt880 600ohm, it can easily drive senn hd650. I think hd650 is too dark that's why it may sound too controlled with mojo. mojo even drives 8ohm full range small driver speakers to a good listening levels. can't believe if some people say that mojo at much less than an ohm output impedance and 4v or so output can't drive senn hd650.


 
  
 iv left that discussion theres no point arguing with them they all seem convinced you need a 7ft tall power amp to drive the 650.


----------



## noobandroid

rkt31 said:


> if mojo can drive dt880 600ohm, it can easily drive senn hd650. I think hd650 is too dark that's why it may sound too controlled with mojo. mojo even drives 8ohm full range small driver speakers to a good listening levels. can't believe if some people say that mojo at much less than an ohm output impedance and 4v or so output can't drive senn hd650.



i use it to connect to my monitors, Alesis Elevate 5, runs really well


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> iv left that discussion theres no point arguing with them they all seem convinced you need a 7ft tall power amp to drive the 650.




I think I'd want a 7ft tall power amp.


----------



## krismusic

naivesound said:


> Thank you, I got a penonaudio.com USB OTG cable on thr way, they say it's all silver, idk if that matters or not, I sure hope to help this issue.
> 
> I wonder.. Does the phone having a case on help the cause?



I can't think that the cable will improve the problem. Isn't the RFI is being transmitted through the caseings of the devices?
Perhaps find a phone or DAP that does not interfere. 
I know that is a PITA. I also know that I could not live with RFI. 
I have been very surprised that so far I have had no issues with either my 5S or in particular the 6S.


----------



## wakka992

x relic x said:


> Yes, the explanation is in the third post of this thread and has been asked/answered many many times. It's in the section for battery and charging near the bottom of the post.
> 
> The short story it's normal with some chargers.


 
 Yes it's normal with some chargers but I get the same audible coil whine noise when reaching the final part of the charging even using the recommended Anker charger with Anker cable. Same story with iPhone charger.


----------



## bmfmarius

I'm a proud owner of an Chord Mojo
I use it as my main desktop dac > conected to the amplifier
I searched this thread bun i do have a few questions:

1)  After instaling the drivers, under win 10's sound settings the max is 384kHz not 768. What am I doing wrong?
2) What to choose from all those settings? if i choose/force 384 Khz then the sample rate led is blue-ish/purple all the time, no matter what i play? I don't think thats good
3) Will foobar2000 with Chord asio bypass this windows settings? How  about tidal? What settings ar best for Tidal (hifi)? 
4) I use a jitterbug from audioquest and usb forest cable, but it seems that if i use a m-audio sound card with coax spdif > Mojo, then the sound is a little clearer, but lack stereo img and texture! what's the best way for connecting to a pc?

Thx!


----------



## rkt31

@bmfmarius, use chord asio 1.05 as output in foobar. it will bypass all windows processes . you can also disable all audio devices ( including mojo as a device ) while using asio. usb out via foobar using asio is the most direct route to mojo . adding audioquest jitterbug in between the usb cable will further improve depth and imaging. I use even extra jitterbug in spare usb port which further improves the sound. sound becomes warmer which may initially be perceived as lack of slight dynamism but imho it is more dynamic because this way sound seem to emanate 'more suddenly' from left, right or from center out of pitch black background, depending upon the recording .


----------



## LCeh

Hey guys, got a newb question, can the AK jr be paired up with the mojo?


----------



## corius

lceh said:


> Hey guys, got a newb question, can the AK jr be paired up with the mojo?


 
 Unfortunately not


----------



## xtr4

corius said:


> Unfortunately not



For clarity purposes, the AK Jr doesn't have any digital output - quoted wrong post


----------



## bmfmarius

@rkt31


> use chord asio 1.05 as output in foobar. it will bypass all windows processes . you can also disable all audio devices ( including mojo as a device ) while using asio


 
  
And for Tidal? I'm using the desktop app.. Is 16bit, 44,1kHz -ok? (from win 10 sound settings)


----------



## Takeanidea

The better the headphone you put in the Mojo the better your music will sound. This will apply to all but the most power hungry headphones there are. I believe the HD800 sounds wonderful through the Mojo , so much so that I bought headphone cable with a 3.5 mm termination to plug into it.
 Only the AKG K1000 and HiFiMan HE-6 that I own need any more than the Mojo.


----------



## music4mhell

Just received TY650 earbud (650 Ohms).. Still in burn in time.. but no issue driving them from Mojo..
 Volume marbles are green color and enough power to drive them...


----------



## x RELIC x

bmfmarius said:


> @rkt31
> 
> 
> And for Tidal? I'm using the desktop app.. Is 16bit, 44,1kHz -ok? (from win 10 sound settings)




Yes. Tidal is 16/44.1. This is the setting you want.

Edit: To be precise, Tidal HiFi is 1411kbps (Kilo Bits Per Second - a measure of data rate) lossless CD quality. Normal Tidal is 96kbps lossy quality, high quality Tidal is 320kbps lossy quality, but all are 16bit depth/44.1 sampling rate. I would not recommend anybody listen to the 96kbps version.


----------



## Mojo ideas

maxh22 said:


> Improvements made by Mojo's leather case: we are waiting on the long cases arriving. These will accommodate the mojo and adaptors
> 
> -Added subjective visual appeal.
> 
> ...


----------



## CarstenF

I received the Mojo a couple of days ago from Amazon and to tell the truth, after all these great reviews here I'm a bit disappointed by the product.

I've compared it extensively against my current dac/dap, an Ibasso DX90, and I must say it is more a step sideways, not up. Headphones used for comparison: Sennheiser HD600, HD650, HD700, Denon AHD2000, ATM50. Songs used: Marilyn Manson, Golden Age of Grotesque: This is the new **** and Rihanna, Loud:Complicated, both in CD Quality (ALAC). Transport used: iPhone via CCK.

The Mojo sounds warm, organic, analog versus the relatively neutral sound of the Ibasso DX90. The Mojo has slightly better timing vs Ibasso DX90. Detail retrieval and noise level is almost identical between both DACs, with perhaps very slightly (1 or 2%) more detail in the mids for the Mojo. Stage is about equal. The Mojo can drive the high impedance HD600 and HD650 a bit better than the Ibasso. Where the Ibasso DX90 is better is in detail in the higher frequencies. Female voices such as Rihanna lack a bit of energy and aggressiveness in the higher frequencies in the Mojo when compared to the Ibasso, the Mojo softens them.

I searched for answers to thiis strange behavior (to me a good, relatively expensive dac should sound neutral, not warm and lacking in high frequencies) and found the following answers:

1. Apparently the Mojo was deliberately tuned to sound warm. Quote from Rob Watts: "Yes I wanted it smoother and warmer, not so much with AAC or MP3, but more because it is likely to be partnered with harder sounding headphones." source: http://www.the-ear.net/how-to/rob-watts-chord-mojo-tech

2. Either a bit perfect or relatively slow filter is used in the Mojo or the amp section has a problem in the higher frequencies, as under load, starting at 10 kHz the frequency response of the Mojo is reduced:

http://www.hifi-forum.de/bild/chord-mojo-rmaa_614055.html
http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-chord-mojo-24-bit
(Graph frequency response)
Compared to this, the frequency response of the Ibasso DX90 under load with the fast filter is almost straight: http://www.hifi-forum.de/bild/fr_553929.html

I found the following comment by Rob Watts on this: "Its because the OP stage is integrated with the OP filter. This means that Mojo analogue section is very simple, so giving Mojo's transparency, but the downside is a small variation in frequency response with load impedance."
Source: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/4320#post_12058437

What are your thoughts on this? Was Mojo perhaps designed with less detail in the high frequencies so that Chord could justify the higher price of the Hugo (which apparently has better high frequencies)?


----------



## oyster

carstenf said:


> Was Mojo perhaps designed with less detail in the high frequencies so that Chord could justify the higher price of the Hugo (which apparently has better high frequencies)?


 
  
 Hugo definitely has more treble presence but better or worse , that's subjective.


----------



## Forty6

carstenf said:


> I received the Mojo a couple of days ago from Amazon and to tell the truth, after all these great reviews here I'm a bit disappointed by the product.
> FT
> I've compared it extensively against my current dac/dap, an Ibasso DX90, and I must say it is more a step sideways, not up. Headphones used for comparison: Sennheiser HD600, HD650, HD700, Denon AHD2000, ATM50. Songs used: Marilyn Manson, Golden Age of Grotesque: This is the new **** and Rihanna, Loud:Complicated, both in CD Quality (ALAC). Transport used: iPhone via CCK.
> 
> ...







oyster said:


> Hugo definitely has more treble presence but better or worse , that's subjective.




That's why there's no one product fits all . It's good that chord and Rob produced more variety for the mass to choose from .

Rather than comes out with a single product tag with unreachable pricing for most .


----------



## oyster

Digital interconnect shootout:
  

  
 It was a blind test where I had to distinguish between pair of cables (If the cable was changed or identical. If changed, what were the corresponding changes in sound)
  
*Conclusion*:
 -Even digital interconnects sound different even though we are talking about only 0's and 1's and that too with some just 5" cables. I don't understand why and is difficult to digest
 -The difference were mostly change in tone and cleanliness of the signal. FR change, NO.
 -The changes were very minor, except for the Amazon basics cable which sounded too thin.
 -The silver interconnect was the brightest although not too thin.
 -The monoprice interconnect had the best timbre/tone of the lot.


----------



## rkt31

for me mojo vs other dacs I owned, there is no contest at all. mojo vs fiio 3 , mojo beats it with ease. mojo brings forth far more finer details than other dac but without being harsh . it has least vocal sibilance than other dacs I have heard. try it with speaker set up , it is much more focussed and has much better imaging.


----------



## Mython

carstenf said:


> I received the Mojo a couple of days ago from Amazon and to tell the truth, after all these great reviews here I'm a bit disappointed by the product.
> 
> I've compared it extensively against my current dac/dap, an Ibasso DX90, and I must say it is more a step sideways, not up. Headphones used for comparison: Sennheiser HD600, HD650, HD700, Denon AHD2000, ATM50. Songs used: Marilyn Manson, Golden Age of Grotesque: This is the new **** and Rihanna, Loud:Complicated, both in CD Quality (ALAC). Transport used: iPhone via CCK.
> 
> ...


 
  
 None of what I'm about to say should be construed as me attempting to 'defend' Mojo, so please don't perceive it that way -  Mojo stands its own ground extremely well, and extremely successfully, the world-over, without me feeling any need to defend its sound presentation. You are completely entitled to dislike aspects of Mojos sound presentation, if you sincerely feel that to be the case. I'm only going to mention a couple of aspects you don't appear to have yet considered, to give you something else to...well... _consider _






. I should also add that I personally hear Hugo as _*slightly *_brighter in presentation than Mojo (and therefore, Mojo *slightly* darker than Hugo in presentation). So, I'm not defending or disagreeing - I'm just throwing a couple of other points into the conversation.
  

One factor to consider is that Sabre implementations can sound clinically-sterile in their detail (I owned an iBasso DX100 and I actually liked many aspects of its sound, but it was undeniably clinical in its presentation of detail). I haven't personally heard the DX90, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if it has similar treble characteristics to the DX100, since it was tuned by the same iBasso engineering team, and utilises sibling Sabre chips.
  

Another factor to consider is that Mojo (and its siblings based upon the same WTA filter technology) appear to have a peculiar quality that has repeatedly led to numerous people remarking that, whilst not necessarily proving instantaneously impressive, on first listen, gradually impresses them, over a period of days, or weeks, after which point, other DACs sound markedly different to Mojo, when they did not seem so obviously different, previously. I know this may sound like some lame fanboy assertion, but I encourage you to search for user impressions (actually, there are a huge number in this thread, many of which you will find conveniently linked in *post #3*). Many people (myself included) who come to Mojo have previously been accustomed to very obvious 'treble detail' presented by implementations of off-the-shelf DAC chips such as the aforementioned Sabre chips, and when that 'obvious' 'treble detail' is not presented in the same manner by Mojo, it can seem as though Mojo is not as detailed in the treble. That is not to say that Rob didn't tune Mojo a little differently from Hugo, but there is a middle-ground where it is wise to note that the 'obviousness' of treble detail with some DACs may not actually be a bona fide merit, and even, contentiously, perhaps even a shortcoming that may not previously have been understood to be a shortcoming. Mojo is actually monstrously detailed, but it takes time to appreciate the character of that presentation of detail, as it differs from the more 'obvious' 'treble detail' presentation of many other DACs and DAPs.
  
  
 There's lots of interesting discussion in *post #3* _*\ Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts (Mojos designer) \ Informative posts by Rob Watts.*_
  
  


Spoiler: Here's one, of many:






rob watts said:


> Glare is normally used for extreme form of hardness or grain in the treble. So I guess one could say going from bad to good glare, grainy, hard, bright, smooth, dark.
> 
> Distinguishing it from detail is tricky as a brighter sound is easy to confuse it with more detail resolution. Indeed, truly more transparency, does sound brighter. So you have to be very careful, and I have been caught out in the past. One way of recognising it is with timbre - it the extra brightness is noise floor modulation for example, then all instruments will sound brighter - even those that are supposed to sound rich and dark. But if the brightness is better detail resolution, then smooth instruments will just sound clearer, not brighter. Also, if instrument separation and focus is worse, then it is not more transparency.
> 
> ...


 
  


  
  
  
  
 So, it's a complex topic, with many facets to consider, and all is not necessarily quite what it may first appear to be!


----------



## Mython

oyster said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 See *post #3* _*\ Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts (Mojos designer) \ Informative posts by Rob Watts \ Rob's take on whether cables can affect SQ*_:
  


rob watts said:


> hiflight said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of being flamed, I don't see how the composition of the USB cable wire can add warmth to digital data from whatever device is being used as a transport
> ...


----------



## NaiveSound

oyster said:


> Digital interconnect shootout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did any of them impact RF noise?


----------



## music4mhell

naivesound said:


> oyster said:
> 
> 
> > Digital interconnect shootout:
> ...


 
 We put the mobile into airplane mode.. so there shouldn't be any bias towards well shielded cables..
 Set up = Oneplus One + UAPP + Mojo + Shozy Cygnus Earbud....
  
 We have the HD650 but we prefer earbuds now a days  @GRUMPYOLDGUY


----------



## Mython

music4mhell said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
  
 It's not that simple - Rob's remarks that I quoted, above, apply not only to smartphone RFI. They apply much more broadly than that, and to numerous DACs, not just Chord's.
  
 RFI is everywhere.


----------



## HiFiChris

carstenf said:


> The Mojo sounds warm, organic, analog versus the relatively neutral sound of the Ibasso DX90. The Mojo has slightly better timing vs Ibasso DX90. Detail retrieval and noise level is almost identical between both DACs, with perhaps very slightly (1 or 2%) more detail in the mids for the Mojo. Stage is about equal. The Mojo can drive the high impedance HD600 and HD650 a bit better than the Ibasso. Where the Ibasso DX90 is better is in detail in the higher frequencies. Female voices such as Rihanna lack a bit of energy and aggressiveness in the higher frequencies in the Mojo when compared to the Ibasso, the Mojo softens them.


 
  
  
 First off, I really like my Chord Mojo, else I wouldn't have kept it after buying it from Amazon.

 Clean and transparent audio is no sorcery anymore and most devices measure so well that the differences should mostly be below the audible threshold. Your expectations bar was just set to high when you expected a major upgrade when getting the Mojo. Especially when correctly volume-matched, even with very resolving in-ears, there just is no "night and day" or "whoa, it opened totally new horizons for me" difference. Period. A rather small gain in transparency and precision - yes. Major and distinct differences - no.

 I agree with what you said about the Mojo's treble - it sounds kind of "defused" and lacks the dirtiness and aggressiveness that is sometimes there. I've got to say that I also miss it sometimes, but the smoothness is also something I see myself liking.
  


> 2. Either a bit perfect or relatively slow filter is used in the Mojo or the amp section has a problem in the higher frequencies, as under load, starting at 10 kHz the frequency response of the Mojo is reduced:
> 
> http://www.hifi-forum.de/bild/chord-mojo-rmaa_614055.html
> http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-chord-mojo-24-bit
> ...


 
  
 I don't know which hi-fi magazine it was, but one measured the Mojo's output. While the output impedance is indeed below 0.1 Ohms for the largest part of the audible frequency range, the magazine says that it raises towards ~ 2 Ohms around 20 kHz.
  
 With critical multi-driver in-ears, there is some frequency deviation in the upper ranges due to this. You have already named a few sources and here are two more: http://www.head-fi.org/t/800208/#post_12803183 and http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.de/2016/08/chord-mojo-gemessen-und-gehort-ich-habe.html#more
 The FR in the highs gets flatter the higher the load impedance is but the "smoothness in the treble" stays.

  
 If you are German, which I think you are based on your name and the quoted sources, you might check out my very extended German review posts of the Mojo: http://kopfhoerer-lounge.blogspot.de/search/label/Chord%20Electronics?&max-results=9
  
  
 I still think that it is a really good device, however the not 100% load stability in the frequency response in the highs is one reason why I think that the Mojo is better suited as a DAC to be used with a low impedance, hiss-free and clean sounding amplifier than on its own (at least with in-ears and low impedance headphones - I still use it directly with high impedance headphones).


----------



## NaiveSound

music4mhell said:


> We put the mobile into airplane mode.. so there shouldn't be any bias towards well shielded cables..
> Set up = Oneplus One + UAPP + Mojo + Shozy Cygnus Earbud....
> 
> We have the HD650 but we prefer earbuds now a days




I ask as I still receive RF when in airplane mode, with WiFi On streaming Tidal


----------



## music4mhell

naivesound said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > We put the mobile into airplane mode.. so there shouldn't be any bias towards well shielded cables..
> ...


 
 Wifi was off.. Airplane mode on, I played local flac files through UAPP with bitperfect settings...
  
  
 I just wanted to justify my point which i posed a long back... that "USB cable changes the sound" ....


----------



## oyster

naivesound said:


> Did any of them impact RF noise?


 
 I have used the mojo with HTC One (M7) and One Plus One. Never had any noise issues with any of them with either of the cables.


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > We put the mobile into airplane mode.. so there shouldn't be any bias towards well shielded cables..
> ...


 
  
 If you're streaming over Wi-Fi, then that's not really what most people would consider to be true airplane mode. The whole point of airplane mode is the cessation of RF broadcast by the smartphone (even during streaming, the phone will be sending some packets of data, not just 100% receiving data).
  
 A little Wi-Fi communication at the beginning of a track would probably be OK, but streaming throughout the listening experience of a track is a very different matter.
  
  
  
 Added to this, there may be quite strong sources of RFI in your listening environment, and your earphone/headphone cables will act as an antenna for these.


----------



## maxh22

carstenf said:


> The Mojo sounds warm, organic, analog versus the relatively neutral sound of the Ibasso DX90. The Mojo has slightly better timing vs Ibasso DX90. Detail retrieval and noise level is almost identical between both DACs, with perhaps very slightly (1 or 2%) more detail in the mids for the Mojo. Stage is about equal. The Mojo can drive the high impedance HD600 and HD650 a bit better than the Ibasso. Where the Ibasso DX90 is better is in detail in the higher frequencies. Female voices such as Rihanna lack a bit of energy and aggressiveness in the higher frequencies in the Mojo when compared to the Ibasso, the Mojo softens them.


 
 You can EQ Mojo to sound like Hugo. This makes the sound more 'open' and 'faster'.
  
 Settings:
 1khz + 0.2 / 2khz +0.2 / 4khz +0.4 / 8 khz + 0.4 / 16khz + 0.4
  
 There are times I prefer Mojo's intended tuning and other times I prefer the tuning above that sounds most similar to Hugo.
  
 Credits to @JaZZ for posting this a while ago in the Dave thread. He owns Mojo, Hugo, and Dave and couldn't tell Mojo and Hugo apart after the above EQ.


----------



## esm87

maxh22 said:


> You can EQ Mojo to sound like Hugo. This makes the sound more 'open' and 'faster'.
> 
> Settings:
> 1khz + 0.2 / 2khz +0.2 / 4khz +0.4 / 8 khz + 0.4 / 16khz + 0.4
> ...


is this available to do in UAPP with these settings?


----------



## Forty6

maxh22 said:


> You can EQ Mojo to sound like Hugo. This makes the sound more 'open' and 'faster'.
> 
> Settings:
> 1khz + 0.2 / 2khz +0.2 / 4khz +0.4 / 8 khz + 0.4 / 16khz + 0.4
> ...




This is one valuable information . Thanks for sharing man


----------



## NaiveSound

esm87 said:


> is this available to do in UAPP with these settings?




I too am interested in this


----------



## esm87

naivesound said:


> I too am interested in this


pretty cool if so, or if someone could post a screen of what it would look like?


----------



## Forty6

oyster said:


> I have used the mojo with HTC One (M7) and One Plus One. Never had any noise issues with any of them with either of the cables.




Bro , you used the HTC one m7 with the mojo using otg usb ? You root the M7 ?


----------



## Forty6

Me Not on UAPP , but sound blaster E5 + mojo + HTC one max + asg 2.5 streaming spotify , YouTube .

With the shared settings of 1khz + 0.2 / 2khz +0.2 / 4khz +0.4 / 8 khz + 0.4 / 16khz + 0.4 .

+ a bit of my sub bass , bass , low mids settings to smooth things up for a smoother listening . 




Another EQ profile saved on my SBX central . 

Thanks maxh22 for sharing the settings here .


----------



## oyster

forty6 said:


> Bro , you used the HTC one m7 with the mojo using otg usb ? You root the M7 ?



Yes, using OTG
Unrooted and unlocked.


----------



## maxh22

esm87 said:


> pretty cool if so, or if someone could post a screen of what it would look like?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

The Mojo has no balanced operation correct?


----------



## Mython

soundsgoodtome said:


> The Mojo has no balanced operation correct?


 
  
  
 Correct.
  
 It doesn't need it.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

What happens if I'm wired on one headphone with 2x 3.5mm trs but the left and right are at their proper places on each connector and run it to both outputs of the Mojo?


----------



## Mython

soundsgoodtome said:


> What happens if I'm wired on one headphone with 2x 3.5mm trs but the left and right are at their proper places on each connector and run it to both outputs of the Mojo?


 
  
  
 I wouldn't recommend it.
  
 I'm not sure how Rob and John configured the output transistors in Mojo - I believe the two 3.5mm analogue outputs are common, not independent, but, in any event, you would gain nothing by doing as you suggest.


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> I'm not sure how Rob and John configured the output transistors in Mojo - I believe the two 3.5mm analogue outputs are common, not independent, but, in any event, you would *gain nothing *by doing as you suggest.


 
  
 A bit like this?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

esm87 said:


> is this available to do in UAPP with these settings?







naivesound said:


> I too am interested in this




UAPP has graphical and parametric EQ. The latter is available for an upcharge. Well worth it IMO.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> UAPP has graphical and parametric EQ. The latter is available for an upcharge. Well worth it IMO.




But it's OK even while UAPP transmits bitperfect?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> But it's OK even while UAPP transmits bitperfect?




No. If you use EQ to modify source material, it is by definition no longer bit perfect. The two concepts are mutually exclusive. 

If your source material uses the full dynamic range, you will inescapably experience saturation. 

For me, I know I can't hear what's down at 1LSB (-96dBFS for 16-bit depth)... So I'm okay universally attenuating 6dB to give myself headroom to EQ up some frequency ranges.


----------



## esm87

maxh22 said:


>


cheers! So this would pretty much represent how hugo would sound through my vibro labs Aria ye?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Makes sense, my search for a balanced unit continues. 





mython said:


> I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> I'm not sure how Rob and John configured the output transistors in Mojo - I believe the two 3.5mm analogue outputs are common, not independent, but, in any event, you would gain nothing by doing as you suggest.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> No. If you use EQ to modify source material, it is by definition no longer bit perfect. The two concepts are mutually exclusive.
> 
> If your source material uses the full dynamic range, you will inescapably experience saturation.
> 
> For me, I know I can't hear what's down at 1LSB (-96dBFS for 16-bit depth)... So I'm okay universally attenuating 6dB to give myself headroom to EQ up some frequency ranges.




So what do you recommend I do for best results?


----------



## maxh22

esm87 said:


> cheers! So this would pretty much represent how hugo would sound through my vibro labs Aria ye?




It's pretty damn close. Hugo might have a slightly wider soundstage and has some crossfeed options as well. But Mojo has a lower noise floor and less hiss with IEMs.

Curious, what are your impressions of the sound so far?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> So what do you recommend I do for best results?




I'm of the opinion saturating toward zero is better than saturating toward max amplitude. So figure out how much dynamic range you need to sacrifice, and attenuate by that globally first. Then apply the graphical EQ.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm of the opinion saturating toward zero is better than saturating toward max amplitude. So figure out how much dynamic range you need to sacrifice, and attenuate by that globally first. Then apply the graphical EQ.




I need layman's terms for idiots like me


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> I need layman's terms for idiots like me


 
 He's saying turn your gain down globally first then setup your eq.  Usually you turn your gain down by the same amount as the band with the highest increase in gain.  So basically if you crack up 31 hz by 6 db and that's the highest increased band you decrease your global gain by 6db.  This prevents distortion.


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> It's pretty damn close. Hugo might have a slightly wider soundstage and has some crossfeed options as well. But Mojo has a lower noise floor and less hiss with IEMs.
> 
> Curious, what are your impressions of the sound so far?


EQ the Hugo to be sound like the Mojo but with wider sound stage and more details.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

harpo1 said:


> This prevents distortion.




I was actually just thinking about this. 

I didn't mention it before, but saturating some frequencies at max amplitude will cause periodic artifacts (i.e. clipping) on those frequencies... It would occasionally cause harmonic distortion as the signal reaches the amplitude where clipping occurs.


----------



## Forty6

oyster said:


> Yes, using OTG
> Unrooted and unlocked.




Thanks bro , able to share the brand type of otg usb you been using with the M7 ? 
My one max doesn't respond to audio out when using usb .


----------



## NaiveSound

harpo1 said:


> He's saying turn your gain down globally first then setup your eq.  Usually you turn your gain down by the same amount as the band with the highest increase in gain.  So basically if you crack up 31 hz by 6 db and that's the highest increased band you decrease your global gain by 6db.  This prevents distortion.




Thank you, but I need step by step with UAPP like a brainless nat


----------



## esm87

maxh22 said:


> It's pretty damn close. Hugo might have a slightly wider soundstage and has some crossfeed options as well. But Mojo has a lower noise floor and less hiss with IEMs.
> 
> Curious, what are your impressions of the sound so far?


I'll try it tomoz bud and get back to you, awesome info thank you for the graph


----------



## oyster

forty6 said:


> Thanks bro , able to share the brand type of otg usb you been using with the M7 ?
> My one max doesn't respond to audio out when using usb .



@music4mhell - Can you list the cables we used? I do not remember all the names.


----------



## tkteo

broken TRRS plug in the cable I bought from Custom Cables/Audio Sanctuary UK.


----------



## music4mhell

oyster said:


> forty6 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro , able to share the brand type of otg usb you been using with the M7 ?
> ...


 
 Please use Hiby/UAPP/Netron player, sometimes phone's native USB audio out doesn't work.
 We used below USB cables..
  
 Monoprice
 Amazon Basics
 Ugreen
 Vetron
 Penon Audio Silver OTG cable
 Chord stock cable
  
 My pure copper OTG cable is on the way !


----------



## lbbef

music4mhell said:


> Please use Hiby/UAPP/Netron player, sometimes phone's native USB audio out doesn't work.
> We used below USB cables..
> 
> Monoprice
> ...




I'll be waiting patiently for your impressions on the pure copper OTG!

In your opinion, which cable fared the best for vocals and mids?

Planning to get a Sony Walkman as a transport for the Mojo and was looking at a Chinese custom cables maker. They have a wide range of conductors to choose from but I'm leaning towards a copper based one since I really like the USB cable which I used for my desktop DAC.


----------



## Forty6

music4mhell said:


> Please use Hiby/UAPP/Netron player, sometimes phone's native USB audio out doesn't work.
> We used below USB cables..
> 
> Monoprice
> ...




Noted . I give it another try . Many thanks


----------



## krismusic

The extender. Are the sockets on the Mojo itself a problem? 
I am using a iPhone and CCK into the supplied USB cable. 
I keep the whole thing in a little bag where it all sits quite happily. The Mojo is in its case. 
I must admit I am surprised that the supplied USB cable plug does not push all the way home. I would have thought that the plastic base of the plug would have given some support against the body if it was all the way home. 
Should I buy an extender? Seems a shame as I will no longer be able to use my Mojo case. The extender also spoils the cute form factor IMO.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Regarding EU, freedom, Brexit, doomsday, threats, main stream media, dollar/pound, amazon.co.uk,  and the idea of US customers getting a second Mojo for Christmas...
  
 I've just ordered one for my wife, Heather, for Christmas from UK's Amazon.  
  
  
 Now all I have to do is find a way to *not* give it to her before!


----------



## headfry

on the topic of the supplied micro USB cable.....while I'm sure I could do somewhat better
 sq-wise, I'm pleased with the performance for an included cable - 
 my question is can I order another Anker micro-usb of this length?
  
 Can't find it anywhere...would the 1 ft version sound as good....or any other
 low cost alternatives?


----------



## oyster

lbbef said:


> In your opinion, which cable fared the best for vocals and mids?



The monoprice cable had the most agreeable timbre and tone.


----------



## Mediahound

oyster said:


> The monoprice cable had the most agreeable timbre and tone.


 

 Do you have a link to that? Thanks.


----------



## music4mhell

mediahound said:


> oyster said:
> 
> 
> > The monoprice cable had the most agreeable timbre and tone.
> ...



http://www.amazon.in/Micro-24AWG-Cable-Ferrite-Plated/dp/B004C4WEVI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1477587000&sr=8-2&keywords=monoprice+microusb+cable

but it's from amazon india...~$4


----------



## lbbef

oyster said:


> The monoprice cable had the most agreeable timbre and tone.




I see! Maybe you guys could attach a ferrite core to the other cables and try again and see how it affects the sound.


----------



## oyster

lbbef said:


> I see! Maybe you guys could attach a ferrite core to the other cables and try again and see how it affects the sound.



Yes, I wanted to do that but was a little exhausted after the comparison. Few weeks later maybe.


----------



## Forty6

mediahound said:


> Do you have a link to that? Thanks.







music4mhell said:


> http://www.amazon.in/Micro-24AWG-Cable-Ferrite-Plated/dp/B004C4WEVI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1477587000&sr=8-2&keywords=monoprice+microusb+cable
> 
> but it's from amazon india...~$4





Found , buy direct from manufacturer . Cable is cheap but shipping is ridiculous high .

http://www.monoprice.com/mobile/product/details/5457?maincategoryid=103&categoryid=10303&subcategoryid=1030307&cpncd=


----------



## music4mhell

forty6 said:


> mediahound said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a link to that? Thanks.
> ...



go for 1.5 feet version..


----------



## Forty6

mediahound said:


> Do you have a link to that? Thanks.







music4mhell said:


> http://www.amazon.in/Micro-24AWG-Cable-Ferrite-Plated/dp/B004C4WEVI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1477587000&sr=8-2&keywords=monoprice+microusb+cable
> 
> but it's from amazon india...~$4







music4mhell said:


> go for 1.5 feet version..




1.5 or 3 feet is what I'm considering at , Amazon India wouldn't shipped to Singapore , Amazon global and eBay does . But shipping fees is kind of expensive for a $4 cable .


----------



## Mediahound

forty6 said:


> 1.5 or 3 feet is what I'm considering at , Amazon India wouldn't shipped to Singapore , Amazon global and eBay does . But shipping fees is kind of expensive for a $4 cable .




 I don't like that these cables are that long, I just want like a 6 inch cable or something like that.


----------



## Forty6

mediahound said:


> Do you have a link to that? Thanks.







music4mhell said:


> http://www.amazon.in/Micro-24AWG-Cable-Ferrite-Plated/dp/B004C4WEVI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1477587000&sr=8-2&keywords=monoprice+microusb+cable
> 
> but it's from amazon india...~$4







music4mhell said:


> go for 1.5 feet version..




Can't find any with micro B to micro B ? Only A to micro B .


----------



## Forty6

mediahound said:


> I don't like that these cables are that long, I just want like a 6 inch cable or something like that.




Just pull a trigger on this for the sake of free shipping, and for the purposes of testing it on my one max phone to determine whether or not USB audio out will work this time , if it's does work , I'll go for the monoprice .


Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/301517679615[/URL]


----------



## ufospls2

Hi guys,
  
 I have a 2011 Macbook Pro. When I have my Chord Mojo plugged into the USB port (either of them) there is this noise/interference in my headphones. Similar to a hum/the noise you get when you change radio stations. This noise only happens when I have my computer charger plugged in. If I unplug the charger the noise stops. If I unplug the Mojo from the USB port, the noise stops. The noise temporarily gets worse when I do something on the computer, like scroll down a page, or open a program. Its really strange. I'm very uneducated when it comes to electronics, so do any of you have an idea what this might be and how to stop it? Thank you very much.


----------



## x RELIC x

ufospls2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 2011 Macbook Pro. When I have my Chord Mojo plugged into the USB port (either of them) there is this noise/interference in my headphones. Similar to a hum/the noise you get when you change radio stations. This noise only happens when I have my computer charger plugged in. If I unplug the charger the noise stops. If I unplug the Mojo from the USB port, the noise stops. The noise temporarily gets worse when I do something on the computer, like scroll down a page, or open a program. Its really strange. I'm very uneducated when it comes to electronics, so do any of you have an idea what this might be and how to stop it? Thank you very much.




I also have a 2011 MacbookPro (17") and I don't hear these things when plugged in to wall power with any of the USB ports. Could be a ground loop issue when plugged in.

Rob did a test with the Audioquest Jitterbug to the DAVE and his laptop and noticed that it improved the audio when plugged in to the mains vs running off battery power (where there was no benefit using battery power only). The DAVE's USB is galvanically isolated and he still heard an improvement in noise rejection (there isn't a jitter benefit from the Jitterbug with his DACs), so I imagine it would help you even more when using the Mojo. For the price it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Toolman

ufospls2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 2011 Macbook Pro. When I have my Chord Mojo plugged into the USB port (either of them) there is this noise/interference in my headphones. Similar to a hum/the noise you get when you change radio stations. This noise only happens when I have my computer charger plugged in. If I unplug the charger the noise stops. If I unplug the Mojo from the USB port, the noise stops. The noise temporarily gets worse when I do something on the computer, like scroll down a page, or open a program. Its really strange. I'm very uneducated when it comes to electronics, so do any of you have an idea what this might be and how to stop it? Thank you very much.


 

 Did you use a power distributor (power strip), or did you connect to the wall socket directly? The problem could be coming from your power distributor...just guessing and trying to narrow down the root cause


----------



## music4mhell

forty6 said:


> mediahound said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like that these cables are that long, I just want like a 6 inch cable or something like that.
> ...


 
 this cable sounds bad, in lowest ranking, i used this one too..!!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mediahound said:


> I don't like that these cables are that long, I just want like a 6 inch cable or something like that.




Anker Powerline+ comes in that length. 

You can make your own too. Soldering irons are cheap. Get the parts on digikey.


----------



## twiceboss

maxh22 said:


> You can EQ Mojo to sound like Hugo. This makes the sound more 'open' and 'faster'.
> 
> Settings:
> 1khz + 0.2 / 2khz +0.2 / 4khz +0.4 / 8 khz + 0.4 / 16khz + 0.4
> ...




This is gold!


----------



## twiceboss

Man!!!! I EQed like he said, soooo spacious  Wider and open with my th600


----------



## twiceboss

What i love from that EQ is the mids and sound separation. Anyone didnt try thatbyet? Try it! I use foobar with eq that i installed called graphic equalizer. It has more band to play with


----------



## music4mhell

No EQ for me  Always bit perfect !


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> No EQ for me  Always bit perfect !


 the belief of perfect.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > No EQ for me
> ...


 
 yes i trust in chord  so not taking any pain .. let the FPGA do all job


----------



## twiceboss

music4mhell said:


> yes i trust in chord  so not taking any pain .. let the FPGA do all job


 
 Did u try it?
  
 THIS
  
 Settings:
 1khz + 0.2 / 2khz +0.2 / 4khz +0.4 / 8 khz + 0.4 / 16khz + 0.4
  
 He said, this setting can sound as open as Hugo. It is also Chord and it damn expensive.
  
 What i heard from this eq, the sound separation IS SUPERB! im not kidding. The mids extend better and the clarity. Only good if you are listening to song that use less electronic. EDM is NO NO.


----------



## twiceboss

Just a little tweak, change the soundstage!


----------



## episiarch

Thanks to @maxh22 for posting that EQ!
  
@ufospls2, does your MacBook Pro have digital optical output?  (per EveryMac it looks like some of the 2011 models do and some don't)  If it does, it's worth trying the optical output with your Mojo rather than USB.  And certainly much less expensive and fewer cables than a Wyrd.
  
 Speaking of MacBooks Pro and optical out, as far as I can tell from the spec sheets none of the lineup as announced yesterday will have optical audio out any longer


----------



## music4mhell

twiceboss said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > yes i trust in chord  so not taking any pain .. let the FPGA do all job
> ...


 
 Yes true, but i will still provide bitperfect signal to my beloved Mojo  No tweak in middle, else i will be unfaithful to Mojo


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> yes i trust in chord  so not taking any pain .. let the FPGA do all job


Its not if Chord it can depend on the style of music and its intent.


----------



## twiceboss

music4mhell said:


> Yes true, but i will still provide bitperfect signal to my beloved Mojo  No tweak in middle, else i will be unfaithful to Mojo


 
 lol...
  
 ive used mojo for a year, everything is perfect except sometimes I want a bigger sound separation which this eq gives!


----------



## twiceboss

im still mind blown by this eq... Now is 3AM and i have class at 8am and still listening to this flac songs in my playlist LOL!


----------



## oyster

grumpyoldguy said:


> You can make your own too. Soldering irons are cheap. Get the parts on digikey.



+1 to this. I built my own XLR AES cable, don't known how it compares to the boutique ones but the satisfaction of building yourself....


----------



## Forty6

music4mhell said:


> this cable sounds bad, in lowest ranking, i used this one too..!!




No worries , I used this cheapo for testing only not sound quality, to see whether or not my HTC one max indeed support audio out via usb . 
Your M7 does , so I need to double confirm by testing again


----------



## Forty6

twiceboss said:


> im still mind blown by this eq... Now is 3AM and i have class at 8am and still listening to this flac songs in my playlist LOL!




What genre type of songs you playing with those EQ ?


----------



## episiarch

@Mython I'd like to nominate that EQ recipe for inclusion in the 3rd post.  I'm finding it pleasing, and it's clear I'm not alone.


----------



## lbbef

episiarch said:


> Thanks to @maxh22 for posting that EQ!
> 
> @ufospls2, does your MacBook Pro have digital optical output?  (per EveryMac it looks like some of the 2011 models do and some don't)  If it does, it's worth trying the optical output with your Mojo rather than USB.  And certainly much less expensive and fewer cables than a Wyrd.
> 
> Speaking of MacBooks Pro and optical out, as far as I can tell from the spec sheets none of the lineup as announced yesterday will have optical audio out any longer


 

 ​Not sure about the MacBooks but my laptop (Clevo P150SM-A) has pretty bad optical output. My Fostex HP-A4 sounded so much better when I used a simple cheap USB > Optical converter rather than using the optical output direct from my laptop.
  
 On a side note, not sure if this answer has been answered before, which input sounds best on the Mojo?


----------



## SearchOfSub

carstenf said:


> I received the Mojo a couple of days ago from Amazon and to tell the truth, after all these great reviews here I'm a bit disappointed by the product.
> 
> I've compared it extensively against my current dac/dap, an Ibasso DX90, and I must say it is more a step sideways, not up. Headphones used for comparison: Sennheiser HD600, HD650, HD700, Denon AHD2000, ATM50. Songs used: Marilyn Manson, Golden Age of Grotesque: This is the new **** and Rihanna, Loud:Complicated, both in CD Quality (ALAC). Transport used: iPhone via CCK.
> 
> ...





But you won't get the sample rates of 384khz 32bit etc with other dacs. Most limited to 96khz. This is why I kept Mojo. With 44.1 only, not much difference with other dacs. Not to justify Mojo, but it does sound better with higher sampling rates.


----------



## x RELIC x

lbbef said:


> ​Not sure about the MacBooks but my laptop (Clevo P150SM-A) has pretty bad optical output. My Fostex HP-A4 sounded so much better when I used a simple cheap USB > Optical converter rather than using the optical output direct from my laptop.
> 
> *On a side note, not sure if this answer has been answered before, which input sounds best on the Mojo?*




You're likely to get mutiple responses but it really depends on your source and how well it can output a bit perfect signal.

If you haven't already, I suggest you read the third post of this thread (as the thread title suggests) to find the answers to the most common questions. There is a lot of information there, particularly the _Informative posts by Rob Watts_ section.

Here is what Rob Watts has to say about the different inputs on the Mojo:




> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> Just to make it 100% clear - the USB input will measure absolutely identically to the coax or optical inputs if the USB data is bit perfect.
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> .... Mojo has the same USB as Dave - but with Dave it is galvanically isolated, so RF noise and signal correlated currents from the source can't upset Dave at all. I can't do this with Mojo as it draws too much power from the device connected to the USB - but the upside is that mobile sources create much less noise as they are power efficient and there is no ground loops either due to battery operation.
> ...




Edit: There is also the Mojo FAQ you can look at as well. - LINK -


----------



## maxh22

twiceboss said:


> im still mind blown by this eq... Now is 3AM and i have class at 8am and still listening to this flac songs in my playlist LOL!







episiarch said:


> @Mython
> I'd like to nominate that EQ recipe for inclusion in the 3rd post.  I'm finding it pleasing, and it's clear I'm not alone.




Glad you guys are enjoying it as much as I am!

The effect is subtle but should be noticeable. It takes away the thickness in the mid to upper treble frequencies which in tern makes instruments sound more open, faster paced, and voices more detailed. The effect is greatest on a warm set of headphones.

My IE 80s for example are warm sounding when paired with Mojo. The sound is very lush, detailed, and seductive. But sometimes I want a little more energy so I enable the 'Hugo'preset. Once I enable this, the sound is completely different, it's no longer warm and lush. It becomes neutral and exciting. It has the same treble energy as most ESS Sabre implementations but has musicality far greater in my opinion.


----------



## husamia

Sorry if this was mentioned before but I couldnt find it. What does EQ mean? and how to EQ the Mojo DAC?


----------



## jmills8

husamia said:


> Sorry if this was mentioned before but I couldnt find it. What does EQ mean? and how to EQ the Mojo DAC?


 Phone /Apps


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

twiceboss said:


> im still mind blown by this eq... Now is 3AM and i have class at 8am and still listening to this flac songs in my playlist LOL!




Man. You don't have to post 30 times to tell us you like those settings. We got it after the first three times you said it.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

searchofsub said:


> But you won't get the sample rates of 384khz 32bit etc with other dacs. Most limited to 96khz. This is why I kept Mojo. With 44.1 only, not much difference with other dacs. Not to justify Mojo, but it does sound better with higher sampling rates.




What's the point of 32 bits if dynamic range is just 125dB? And A weighted, no less. At 21 bits you're in the noise.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> You're likely to get mutiple responses but it really depends on your source and how well it can output a bit perfect signal.
> 
> If you haven't already, I suggest you read the third post of this thread (as the thread title suggests) to find the answers to the most common questions. There is a lot of information there, particularly the _Informative posts by Rob Watts_ section.
> 
> ...




So when Rob says there's no difference between inputs, it's gospel. When I say it, it starts a war. Interesting.


----------



## Light - Man

grumpyoldguy said:


> What's the point of *32 bits* if dynamic range is just 125dB? And A weighted, no less. At *21 bits* you're in the noise.


 
 A few bits too many perhaps?


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > lbbef said:
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are source jitter intolerant) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things.
> 
> Rob


 
  


rob watts said:


> There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
> 
> The downside with USB is the common ground connection. This will mean RF noise will get into Mojo, making noise floor modulation worse. Now I go to very careful lengths to remove this problem by using lots of RF filtering, and double ground planes on the PCB, but even minute amounts of RF is significant. The other problem is down to the way that digital code works - which is in twos complement. So zero is in 24 bits binary is 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0000. If the signal goes slightly positive then we get just one bit changing to: 0000_0000_0000_0000_0000_0001. But if it goes 1 bit negative all the bits change to:  1111_1111_1111_1111_1111_1111. Now the problem with this is that when a bit changes, more power is needed, and this injects current into the ground of the PC - and the ground will get noisier. Unfortunately the noise is worst for small signals. Now the problem with this is that it then couples through to Mojo's ground plane, and the distorted signal currents will add or subtract to small signals - thus changing the small signal linearity. This in turn degrades the ability of the brain to re-create depth information, and so we hear it in terms of depth being flattened. What is really weird about depth perception is that there seems to be no limit to how accurate it needs to be, so the smallest error is significant.
> 
> ...


----------



## ubs28

grumpyoldguy said:


> What's the point of 32 bits if dynamic range is just 125dB? And A weighted, no less. At 21 bits you're in the noise.




Why not? There are plenty of other DAC's which are below 32 bits if you want that.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ubs28 said:


> Why not? There are plenty of other DAC's which are below 32 bits if you want that.




Because it's pointless to have aside from helping the marketing folks. 

And I'm not talking about other DACs. I'm talking about this one.

The digitally achievable dynamic range far outperforms the analog front end for *this* DAC. So again, what's the point of the extra 12 bits?

Edit: I should rephrase this statement to more clearly communicate my point. So in other words: 

The analog front end performance greatly limits the usable portion of dynamic range that is achieved digitally. There are 12 bits that are not useful at the output.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

I agree that optical provides slightly better isolation from RFI/EMI as I have said multiple times in this thread. What I disagree with is that interface radically changes frequency response as people here have claimed. When I said it's not possible to have even a measurable difference, it turned into a bashfest. And yet he says he measures no difference and nobody bats an eye. That's one messed up double standard.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> ubs28 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not? There are plenty of other DAC's which are below 32 bits if you want that.
> ...


 
  
  
 If you are involved with FPGA implementation, then you are no doubt well aware that developing code can be relatively inefficient if one starts from the ground-up in each instance.
  
 Alternatively, one can develop with the intention of using said developments, to varying degrees, in more than one level of implementation. You know that Rob has designed several FPGA-based DACs.
  
 You have no idea what intentions Rob might have for the direction he may take with his DACs, in the near future.
  
 Just because Mojo may not fully leverage all the capabilities of the code on the FPGA does not mean that it is illegitimate for it to be there, harmlessly minding its own business, in the meantime.
  
 As skilled as Rob is in designing DACs, he openly acknowledges that he continues to learn, with every development step he takes. Even if there might be one or more features in Mojo that are not only rarely-used, but (let's just say, hypothetically) might not even be_ available_ to the end-user for usage, there might still be a legitimate gain for the future, if Rob learns from it, or if the family of products benefits from Chord's engineering team having greater familiarity with up-to-the-minute, overly-capable components and standards.
  
 You are the first person, in this entire thread, that I can recall, to express concern or discontentment that Mojo has excessive bit-depth capability.
  
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
  
 Perhaps you perceive a double-standard in what individual customers might be saying, but my only intention is to try to ensure that people reading this thread maintain a clear impression of what the DAC designer has said.
  
  
  
  
 More broadly-speaking:
  
  
 I am sure you are sufficiently intelligent to understand that you have been quite abrasive in your general tone, in many (not all, but many) of your postings since you joined the discussion in this thread, some weeks back. Unfortunately, there is a risk that it can come across (from a subjective standpoint) that perhaps you may be desperately insecure in needing to 'prove' your knowledge as 'greater' or 'superior' that of others, and therefore may be seeking to pick _holes in / fault with_ numerous things other people may be saying/claiming/suggesting.
  
 There is probably *some* merit in *some* of your challenges to these people's posts, since everyone comes from differing backgrounds and differing levels of engineering expertise, and there are undoubtedly more than a few myths and untruths in the audiophile community, which do not serve the best interests of end-users. These should rightfully be challenged.
  
 However, when it becomes an endless succession of challenges, it can have the unfortunate effect of potentially alienating the many people you may be challenging, with the knock-on effect of you perhaps feeling some of your assertions may be being unfairly ignored, overlooked or dismissed. Make noise too frequently and people may just tune out the noise. Poke people with a stick, too often, and they may turn around and bite.
  
  
 A word to the wise:
  
 in this universe, what one continually focuses upon, one tends to experience more of.
  
 If, for whatever personal reasons, one feels compelled to continually approach others from an adversarial standpoint (or, at least, with a seemingly-adversarial tone), then one is all the more likely to experience a greater sense that one is in a position of adversity.


----------



## maxh22

grumpyoldguy said:


> Man. You don't have to post 30 times to tell us you like those settings. We got it after the first three times you said it.


 
 Don't be so grumpy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 He's just sharing his enthusiasm with the rest of us, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> If you are involved with FPGA implementation, then you are no doubt well aware that developing code can be relatively inefficient if one starts from the ground-up in each instance.
> 
> Alternatively, one can develop with the intention of using said developments, to varying degrees, in more than one level of implementation. You know that Rob has designed several FPGA-based DACs.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your comment about design process is a little tangential and off topic to the point I was trying to make, but let's go down that road a little bit. It's not as obscure a process as you make it seem. One starts with a requirements gathering task and generates a detailed specification for the product at a system level. A dynamic range requirement is one of the most fundamental specifications that you can make at this level. From the system level spec, one can start generating detailed subsystem specs... The digital portion of the design is one such subsystem. So following this train of thought would lead one to believe that either the Mojo did not meet the original spec but was considered good enough for the first spiral (that's perfectly fine, no issues here) or the digital portion was unnecessarily overdesigned for whatever reason (maybe they wanted to be able to claim 32-bit to remain competitive with current designs in the market). Either way, it doesn't really matter. The point I'm trying to make is that arguing the Mojo is better than some other design on the basis of bit depth is a silly argument... because the full dynamic range of the Mojo is not capable of leveraging all 32 bits, only about 20 or so. Let me be clear about, I'm not expressing discontent with excessive bit depth... I'm pointing out the excessive bit depth isn't actually realizable and therefore not a valid metric to use in comparing devices on it's own. 
  
 As to your other comment... Yes, I'm absolutely abrasive in how I phrase certain things. That hasn't always been the case... it started because of the incessant attacks I've received since joining Head-Fi and making comments rooted in engineering principles as opposed to whimsical observations. I'm naturally defensive about certain types of comments now. Someone recently said it best... "poke people with a stick, too often, and they may turn around and bite." What I'm trying to say is that your observation goes both ways... and that includes your opinion about insecurity.
  
 So back to the original point about bit depth:
 I've read somewhere that the dynamic range specification on the Mojo (125dB) was an A-weighted measurement. I didn't see any information about how dynamic range was measured on Chord's website though... so is it really A-weighted? And if it is, what is the dynamic range if you remove the weighting?


----------



## warrior1975

I like that the grumpy guy is questioning things. It's in our best interest to understand and question things. I don't have anywhere near his knowledge level unfortunately so I don't fully understand all of his points. What little I do understand, makes sense. 

He may be abrasive, regardless, he brings up some valid points. He certainly should not be attacked for it. Unfortunately, there are always die hard fan boys that will take offense to criticism of their favorite products. 

GRUMPYOLDGUY good job bro.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

warrior1975 said:


> I like that the grumpy guy is questioning things. It's in our best interest to understand and question things. I don't have anywhere near his knowledge level unfortunately so I don't fully understand all of his points. What little I do understand, makes sense.
> 
> He may be abrasive, regardless, he brings up some valid points. He certainly should not be attacked for it. Unfortunately, there are always die hard fan boys that will take offense to criticism of their favorite products.
> 
> GRUMPYOLDGUY good job bro.




Thanks brother. Glad there are some people out there who find my posts informative. 

If I post something that's difficult to understand, please don't hesitate to PM me... I'll be glad to clarify.


----------



## music4mhell

There are so many technical things which used to be unanswered or undiscussed in past..but after grumpy has come to this thread, we are able tp debunk so many technical things...

it's admirable when all world is against him in this thread, but still he stands still like a rock.. thumbs up..

Thank you grumpy..ur posts are always informative, witty, sometimes sarcastic.. but always fun...


----------



## NaiveSound

twiceboss said:


> What i love from that EQ is the mids and sound separation. Anyone didnt try thatbyet? Try it! I use foobar with eq that i installed called graphic equalizer. It has more band to play with




How do I do it in UAPP.. Does it still transmit in bitperfect? Please please help


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> How do I do it in UAPP.. Does it still transmit in bitperfect? Please please help




Three dots in top right corner, EQ, dial in the settings. 

As I mentioned before, if you use EQ to modify the source material then it is by definition no longer bit perfect. In fact, I think UAPP will not even allow you to open the graphical EQ if the bit perfect setting is enabled.


----------



## maxh22

grumpyoldguy said:


> In fact, I think UAPP will not even allow you to open the graphical EQ if the bit perfect setting is enabled.




That is correct. It won't let you open the EQ and the graphical EQ.


----------



## AndrewH13

"making comments rooted in engineering principles as opposed to whimsical observations. "

I'll return to this thread when whimsical observations come back. To me it's about the happiness of listening to music.


----------



## esm87

Guys... trying that huge setting in uapp is giving a terrible sound. Like really sharp crackling hollow music playback. Anybody else getting this? Bit perfect works fine, when i switch to eq the sound is ear piercing *****?! Turning gain on/off makes no difference either... is there much of a difference with bit perfect and hugo setting in EQ when it works as meant to?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

esm87 said:


> Guys... trying that huge setting in uapp is giving a terrible sound. Like really sharp crackling hollow music playback. Anybody else getting this? Bit perfect works fine, when i switch to eq the sound is ear piercing *****?! Turning gain on/off makes no difference either... is there much of a difference with bit perfect and hugo setting in EQ when it works as meant to?




Can you post a screenshot of your EQ settings?


----------



## esm87

grumpyoldguy said:


> Can you post a screenshot of your EQ settings?


----------



## esm87

After around 2minutes, the sound totally changes to what I presume it should sound like. This happens whether I use mojo or not and play with EQ. UAPP never used to do this as i play around in the past quite often, strange. Unfortunately, its impossible for ne to compare bit perfect with these settings


----------



## AndrewH13

esm87 said:


>




Thats a pretty subtle treble lift. Personally finding the Hugo significantly brighter and more open, I would have expected a bigger adjustment. But if that does the trick for listeners, win win.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

esm87 said:


>




It's less than 3dB gain in any one bin. Turn your global gain down 3dB... 

Even if you were saturating I wouldn't expect what you're describing. So I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## esm87

Cheers for the help guys but when i just switched tracks, it went from normal listening quality to sounding screechy n ear bleeding again lol. Bad shock when volume is a decent listening level lol


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

esm87 said:


>




Also your EQ screen looks nothing like mine. What version of UAPP are you running?


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> So when Rob says there's no difference between inputs, it's gospel. When I say it, it starts a war. Interesting.




No. I said there are likely to be various opinions, like in any other thread. I was simply re-quoting what Rob said to be helpful to a soon to be new Mojo owner.

Stay grumpy. :rolleyes:


----------



## esm87

Those EQ settings look pretty identical to the ones maxh22 posted though? Ill try raising the already raised khz further, cheers


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> No. I said there are likely to be various opinions, like in any other thread. I was simply re-quoting what Rob said to be helpful to a soon to be new Mojo owner.
> 
> Stay grumpy. :rolleyes:




My comment wasn't directed at you. Just referring to the quote in your post.

Don't act like if I had posted the same thing as Rob without quoting him people wouldn't have jumped down my throat.


----------



## esm87




----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

esm87 said:


>




Weird... Why is the font different?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

esm87 said:


> Those EQ settings look pretty identical to the ones maxh22 posted though? Ill try raising the already raised khz further, cheers




Increasing would make things worse. Assuming the problem is even related to the gain settings.


----------



## esm87

grumpyoldguy said:


> Weird... Why is the font different?


possibly as thats the font i set my phone to lol. What version are you running?


----------



## vapman

Just giving @GRUMPYOLDGUY props because he gets so much hate in this thread but he asks a lot of questions I've been curious about but never asked. really kudos to him for sticking around and not backing down.  I would have stopped reading this thread a long time ago if it wasn't for his technical discussions which are truly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> My comment wasn't directed at you. Just referring to the quote in your post.
> 
> *Don't act like if I had posted the same thing as Rob without quoting him people wouldn't have jumped down my throat.*




What I highlit here is the perception you are bringing to the conversation and an assumption on your part. I'm not acting like anything, and you were the furthest thing from my mind when I posted my reply to another member.

I naturally thought your comment was directed at me as you did not specify otherwise when quoting my reply to this thread.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

esm87 said:


> possibly as thats the font i set my phone to lol. What version are you running?




I didn't know you could change that globally. 

Same version. 

What happens if you turn EQ on, and do a "reset all"?

Be sure to save your settings as a preset before you do it.


----------



## Mython

vapman said:


> Just giving @GRUMPYOLDGUY props because he gets so much hate in this thread but he asks a lot of questions I've been curious about but never asked. really kudos to him for sticking around and not backing down.  I would have stopped reading this thread a long time ago if it wasn't for his technical discussions which are truly appreciated. Thanks.


 
  
  
 On the contrary - people in this thread have been extremely calm and patient, all things considered.
  
  
 You are always welcome to ask sincere questions, vapman, and I think you will find people will be happy to answer them. There is a wealth of helpful contributions here.
  
 And 'GRUMPYOLDGUY' is also very welcome to ask questions - all I ask is that they are not abrasively-asked, that's all.
  
  
  
  
  
 Incidentally, I forgot to mention that it was Mojos birthday, 2 weeks ago


----------



## warrior1975

Well, happy bday Mojo!! Really is a great device, I'm still happy with my purchase. I don't use it daily anymore, I hate stacking. I always use it with my creative E5 for movie time. Most ridiculous sound ever. E5 I use for eq and other settings and mojo because the sound is so clean.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> If you are involved with FPGA implementation, then you are no doubt well aware that developing code can be relatively inefficient if one starts from the ground-up in each instance.
> 
> Alternatively, one can develop with the intention of using said developments, to varying degrees, in more than one level of implementation. You know that Rob has designed several FPGA-based DACs.
> 
> ...





This whole post belongs in a PM. I didn't think GRUMPYOLDGUY really wanted any kind of opinion on his comment. ::facepalm


----------



## NaiveSound

To those with 2 mojos, do you guys experience RF with 1 mojo and not so much the other?


----------



## warrior1975

I never did.


----------



## SearchOfSub

naivesound said:


> To those with 2 mojos, do you guys experience RF with 1 mojo and not so much the other?




I had 2 Mojo's because my first one hissed. Not sure if it's completely RFI related but there was difference in sound as far as input noise. Everything else sounded the same though! (tone,timbre,extension etc)


----------



## canali

well guys, going to explore better sound still further....my buddy (who once  had a US$70k system
 ie his $5k interconnects were the size of garden hose) suggested also exploring xrcds from _elusive disc_ and _acoustic sounds._
_(i only have a laptop as a source to play my music or rip things)_
 (and I realize you don't have to go that route necessarily as long as the production is well done...)
  
 i was to use my laptop drive to burn cds to flac (for my ipod)  but my laptop is 6yrs old...
 instead is suggesting the Pioneer Optical Drive BDR-XD05B.
  
 bottom line: moving more to buying cds (esp in better sounding productions)
 to get the potential of my mojo, vs just streaming


----------



## RPB65

Mojo, Amber Rubarth, nuff said...................


----------



## vapman

I'm patiently waiting for Mojos to start going out of warranty so I can replace the charging microUSB port with a DC barrel jack. Yes, I do still want to do this...


----------



## x RELIC x

rpb65 said:


> Mojo, Amber Rubarth, nuff said...................




Which album? I find Scribbled Folk Symphonies is great, except for the cellist that sounds like they have a head cold and the mucous filled mouth breathing is seriously distracting to me, made even worse by Mojo's resolving abilities.

You should try Melissa Menago's Little Crimes if you like Amber Rubarth.


----------



## NaiveSound

vapman said:


> I'm patiently waiting for Mojos to start going out of warranty so I can replace the charging microUSB port with a DC barrel jack. Yes, I do still want to do this...




What is that? What are the benefits?


----------



## RPB65

x relic x said:


> Which album? I find Scribbled Folk Symphonies is great, except for the cellist that sounds like they have a head cold and the mucous filled mouth breathing is seriously distracting to me, made even worse by Mojo's resolving abilities.
> 
> You should try Melissa Menago's Little Crimes if you like Amber Rubarth.


 
  
 The very same! Scribbled Symphonies indeed it is 
 Oh yeah I bought that Little Crimes album literally as it came out with the Head-fi discount. Absolutely stunning voice, she has. Recording it in the church with the rain included in the album is amazing.


----------



## vapman

naivesound said:


> What is that? What are the benefits?


 
 Would be a really welcome thing for those of us that almost never take the Mojo off the same spot on the desk.
  
 MicroUSB pins wear out easily over time, and it is an annoying expense to regularly be replacing USB charging cables, making sure they are not high resistance.... why not just give it its own AC adapter and you know when it's plugged in it's getting power? I cant count how many times my Mojo was plugged in for charging, died, and I found the microUSB cable was just a teeny bit out cause one on the USB's clips was broken again.


----------



## maxh22

esm87 said:


> Guys... trying that huge setting in uapp is giving a terrible sound. Like really sharp crackling hollow music playback. Anybody else getting this? Bit perfect works fine, when i switch to eq the sound is ear piercing *****?! Turning gain on/off makes no difference either... is there much of a difference with bit perfect and hugo setting in EQ when it works as meant to?




I believe you have accidentally triggered both the parametric EQ and regular EQ. I did that a few times too and it resulted in ugly nasty distortion in the treble frequencies .


----------



## Rob Watts

grumpyoldguy said:


> ubs28 said:
> 
> 
> > Why not? There are plenty of other DAC's which are below 32 bits if you want that.
> ...


 
  
 You are making an assumption here; that bit depth is only important in the context of dynamic range, and in this respect you are correct - Mojo will be limited by it's analog section, and in this regard 24 bits to 32 bits will make no difference.
  
 But the reality is much more complex than this, and its not about the signal to noise ratio but about small signal resolution, and in this sense I am talking about how accurate small signals are resolved in terms of amplitude. To give you an example of this I have been working on completing the new Chord Blu CD transport. This has 705.6 kHz 24 bit outputs and I needed to test various dithering and noise shaping schemes, partly for the project, but also as I need dithering schemes for the Davina ADC project, and I wanted to do some research into the sound quality differences between dithering options.
  
 Now the output from the filter that is in Blu is 54 bits and it runs at 16FS or 705.6 kHz. I have three options that I could try - 11th order noise shaping; triangular dither, or Gaussian dither.
  
 The 11th order noise shaping scheme absolutely guarantees small signal accuracy, as it can reproduce a -301dB signal to an amplitude accuracy that is virtually perfect. It has a 350 dB 20 kHz distortion and noise performance. This performance I have found with listening tests to be crucial for sound-stage depth performance. The triangular dither scheme merely adds triangular dither, and you truncate the bottom 54 bits to get 24 bits. Gaussian is not true gaussian, but it is very close.
  
 On listening the triangular dither suppressed depth reproduction; Gaussian gave much better depth and detail resolution - but the noise shaped easily gave the best sound.
  
 This indicates that although the noise in all three cases would be completely inaudible, and would measure identically, nonetheless it was possible to hear consistent differences.
  
 This test means that I have a big headache coming up - how do I get 16 bit performance to work for Davina without a suppression of sound-stage depth?
  
 It also shows that when you do careful listening tests, things that measure identically do not sound the same. Now I know this won't convince you, as you don't think sound quality is important. But lots of people would disagree with you.
  
 My experience is that very tiny un-measurable differences have a profound affect on sound quality and much more importantly the musical performance - because at the end of the day, its simply enjoying music that is the most important. And I have made great progress in musicality with tiny technically insignificant errors.
  
 Going back to the 32 bit issue - it would actually make my life easier if everything was 16 or 24 bits. I support 32 bits because it is a valid input via USB, and I am not making any claims that 32 bits is better than 24 bits per se; but I suspect given my experience with the 24 bit dithering at 705.6 kHz it may well be. You just don't know for sure until you do proper controlled listening tests, and I will be doing this with Davina, the ADC project.
  
 Rob


----------



## SearchOfSub

rob watts said:


> You are making an assumption here; that bit depth is only important in the context of dynamic range, and in this respect you are correct - Mojo will be limited by it's analog section, and in this regard 24 bits to 32 bits will make no difference.
> 
> But the reality is much more complex than this, and its not about the signal to noise ratio but about small signal resolution, and in this sense I am talking about how accurate small signals are resolved in terms of amplitude. To give you an example of this I have been working on completing the new Chord Blu CD transport. This has 705.6 kHz 24 bit outputs and I needed to test various dithering and noise shaping schemes, partly for the project, but also as I need dithering schemes for the Davina ADC project, and I wanted to do some research into the sound quality differences between dithering options.
> 
> ...





Chord Blu CD player. I NEED this ASAP. Ill be first one buying, so tired of hearing noisy mess of PC.


----------



## vapman

Oh man a cd transport! This is incredibly exciting. Does it connect to the optical or coax of the mojo? Apologies if this was answered...


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> Oh man a cd transport! This is incredibly exciting. Does it connect to the optical or coax of the mojo? Apologies if this was answered...




You can already purchase Chord's older Blu CD transport. They have many more products than Mojo, Hugo, TT, DAVE. :wink_face:

http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=30


Rob is referring to the new version though, which is good because it may very well be time for the upgrade.


----------



## SearchOfSub

oh man that looks like 100K range. Chord should make a cd player around $500.00 -$700.00.


----------



## god-bluff

searchofsub said:


> oh man that looks like 100K range. Chord should make a cd player around $500.00 -$700.00.




That would be nice. And sbout the size of an old Discman.


----------



## SearchOfSub

god-bluff said:


> That would be nice. And sbout the size of an old Discman.




exactly. Just good old simple cd player with Rob's tuning.


----------



## discord76

Hmm, I wouldnt want a CD player personally. What's the point? Save all your music digitally on hard drives.


----------



## esm87

maxh22 said:


> I believe you have accidentally triggered both the parametric EQ and regular EQ. I did that a few times too and it resulted in ugly nasty distortion in the treble frequencies .


how do i unaccidentally trigger it? Lol


----------



## markdjr

I just got a zx2 and am having trouble getting coax out to my mojo.  It looks like the mojo is supposed to auto detect, could this be an incompatible cable?  I am just using a headphone to headphone off the zx2 to the mojo coax.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## jmills8

markdjr said:


> I just got a zx2 and am having trouble getting coax out to my mojo.  It looks like the mojo is supposed to auto detect, could this be an incompatible cable?  I am just using a headphone to headphone off the zx2 to the mojo coax.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## god-bluff

discord76 said:


> Hmm, I wouldnt want a CD player personally. What's the point? Save all your music digitally on hard drives.




If you are an old fashioned git (like me),have a thousand CDs and still like the simple pleasure of physically placing a disc in a tray and pressing play then you might still want a CD player  

I use my mojo with mine. I still think there might be a small market for a high quality portable(ish) battery and mains CD player/ with a digital out.


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> You can already purchase Chord's older Blu CD transport. They have many more products than Mojo, Hugo, TT, DAVE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 might just return my newly purchased cd burner/player, the pioneer bdr xd05b.........but i wonder what the price will be.
 guess it will both burn as well as play cds?


----------



## Forty6

searchofsub said:


> oh man that looks like 100K range. Chord should make a cd player around $500.00 -$700.00.







god-bluff said:


> If you are an old fashioned git (like me),have a thousand CDs and still like the simple pleasure of physically placing a disc in a tray and pressing play then you might still want a CD player
> 
> I use my mojo with mine. I still think there might be a small market for a high quality portable(ish) battery and mains CD player/ with a digital out.




business pov , Chord would never comes out with a $500-700 range CD player to the mass market .
If they do mass production it , they suffer losses from it for sure unless , cost is not a factor , or profit is something they're not pursuing .

You know it's like what Volkswagen are doing with the Bugatti veyron , actual production cost of a Bugatti Veyron car was £5 million GB , but was sold to customers for just GB£1 million. 
And chord definitely not a Volkswagen or ready to produced something like a losing money bugatti veryon .

And the reality is , There's not much left in the mass market for CD player at all , unless you're talking about very serious audiophile fanatics out there , still owning large number of CD , or ppl in these days still keeps buying CD off the racks .
Which godbluff has pointed out , small market .

That's maybe the reason why , although chord and various hi end audio companies opt to continue comes out with CD player , But only TOTL with a premium price tag on it , to target and satisfy and marketed to those very serious hi end audiophile user .

No more targeting regular folks with CD player . Suffer loss for sure .


----------



## rkt31

you won't get any advantage of a portable CD player having digital out. for the same size or even smaller digital via usb from Android or a Windows tab may be better than the digital out of a Cdp. this is because via usb mojo clock dictates the source for better timing. having said that imo usb route may require some tweak to sound to it's full potential for mojo and hugo.by far my best set up for mojo and hugo is, foobar in Windows tab, chord 1.05 asio as output, replay gain disabled , playback from memory, disable all sound device on Windows, use a jitterbug on single usb out of windows tab ( one more or Even in all usb port a jitterbug in case of laptop improves the sound a bit more imo ), a short usb cable with few small ferrite chokes and you get even the last bit of noise sucked out from the already ever clean output of hugo and mojo. I have compared this usb input with that of coaxial from fiio x3 , I would say usb route this way sounds more fluid and musical than coaxial , may be due to asynchronous data transfer though usb.


----------



## miketlse

canali said:


> might just return my newly purchased cd burner/player, the pioneer bdr xd05b.........but i wonder what the price will be.
> guess it will both burn as well as play cds?


 
  
 The old blu is on sale for circa £6k, so i assume that the blu v2 will not be cheaper - certainly not in the £500 bracket.
  
http://www.fanthorpes.co.uk/chord-electronics/chord-electronics-blu-cd-transport-2216717-418278-834856.php


----------



## canali

well back to keeping my more affordable pioneer bluray/cd ripper, lol
 just started using dbpoweramp today.
 so please excuse my naivete as i progress beyond streaming to ripping....


----------



## maxh22

esm87 said:


> how do i unaccidentally trigger it? Lol


 
 Simple. Make sure to fully close UAPP first,  so close the application and process in the memory. Then you either enable the EQ or set it to on by default and DO NOT click on the parametric EQ setting. I had the same problem a couple weeks ago and I thought that the latest update broke the EQ setting on UAPP. I emailed the devs and they told me it's the result of having both of them enabled at the same time that was causing this distortion.


----------



## esm87

maxh22 said:


> Simple. Make sure to fully close UAPP first,  so close the application and process in the memory. Then you either enable the EQ or set it to on by default and DO NOT click on the parametric EQ setting. I had the same problem a couple weeks ago and I thought that the latest update broke the EQ setting on UAPP. I emailed the devs and they told me it's the result of having both of them enabled at the same time that was causing this distortion.


oh right, thanks for the explanation


----------



## yoyorast10

Is this good for mainly desktop usage? Can you use it and charge it at the same time without problems? Are the WASAPI/ASIO bugs and crashes fixed? 
  
 These were some problems I encountered when I tried it. I absolutely loved the sound quality though.


----------



## Brushane

Hi guys, this is my first post here as registered user. The past few weeks I have done extensive reading in all worthwhile Chord threads I could dig up, trying to make up my mind on what DAC to choose. For some time I have had drop out issues when listening on my system, caused by the wifi network, giving me some grave annoyance and this led me to speed up my DAC purchase.
    
 My choices were quickly down to either Chord Mojo or 2Qute. Both has incredible specifications and reported measurements and I was sure that SQ wise I would be happy with either one of them. I am no big headphone user at home, so its main purpose would be as a dedicated DAC in my main system. 

  
  Normally my setup is iMac > Apple Airport Express > Receiver > Speakers. The D/A conversation was previously handled in the receiver with the signal being sent optically from the Airport Express. But with whatever resolution was being sent to the Airport Express, it always re-samples the signal to Red Book standard before handing over the signal to the reciever, leaving me without the possibility to play high resolution audio if I wanted. So here I saw my chance of climbing higher on the stairs to hifi heaven by skipping the Airport Express and put in a high quality DAC there instead, feeding it directly from the iMac via USB (or optical if I have any issues with RF noise).
  
 I never had anything to complain about sound quality wise really, but the inability to play hires files had started to nag me. I mostly do listen to recordings in Red Book standard and think it has a great potential which is rarely used to its fullest. However with more and more high resolution files ending up in my music collection, I have been wanting to add support for handling these files as well. Adding a top class D/A conversion and avoid doing the conversion in the receiver also sounded tempting.

  
 After going through some agony on how much money I should spend, I decided to be reasonable and go with the cheaper alternative: Mojo.
  
 We will see if I will regret this choice, as there are a few functionality downsides: Mojo is missing galvanic isolation on the USB connection and only has 3.5 mm outputs (not proper RCA), battery powered.
  
 On the iMac, Swinsian is handling the music (which automatically switches to the correct sample rate for the Mojo, instead of me having to change this manually in the MIDI settings). Mojo will be hooked up both via USB straight from the iMac, but will also use Mojo's optical input for the Airport Express, streaming Spotify.
   
 Even though 2Qute probably would have been a better choice functionality-wise, I just couldn’t bare myself to spend more than twice as much for RCA-connections, galvanized isolation on USB and a button to circulate through the inputs. I am aware that there seem to be audible differences as well, with 2Qute maybe sounding a tad more brighter and Mojo warmer, but I was prepared to take this risk.
  
 I have had the Mojo for a few days now, but have only used it with headphones ironically enough. Still trying to find a USB cable long enough. Will report back here when I have done some extensive listening in the main system, but first impression was very positive.


  
 I have read post #3, everything posted in a Chord thread by Rob Watts, the FAQ, user manual, user reviews etc, but I still don't know exactly how the Mojo is switching between its inputs. Some say you have to unplug the cables manually if you want to switch from USB to optical or coaxial (USB trumps the others). I have also read it automatically chooses input. Maybe both can be true, but it is a bit confusing. If anyone could help me clear up this part, it would be much appreciated!
  
 All the best


----------



## Mython

I haven't tested input switching, since I don't posses an optical or co-ax source at present, but I am under the impression that switching is automatic, but with USB having default authority over other connection types.
  
  
 I welcome clarification from Rob / John, or Mojo owners, on this point, and I'll add the info to post #3, when confirmed.


----------



## Brushane

Much appreciated Mython! Fingers crossed there will be a well-informed reply.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rob watts said:


> You are making an assumption here; that bit depth is only important in the context of dynamic range, and in this respect you are correct - Mojo will be limited by it's analog section, and in this regard 24 bits to 32 bits will make no difference.
> 
> But the reality is much more complex than this, and its not about the signal to noise ratio but about small signal resolution, and in this sense I am talking about how accurate small signals are resolved in terms of amplitude. To give you an example of this I have been working on completing the new Chord Blu CD transport. This has 705.6 kHz 24 bit outputs and I needed to test various dithering and noise shaping schemes, partly for the project, but also as I need dithering schemes for the Davina ADC project, and I wanted to do some research into the sound quality differences between dithering options.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Intuitively, your explanation about amplitude resolution made sense at first... but there is still a nagging thought in the back of my head that the effective measurable step size is still 2**12 due to analog noise. I'm doubting myself now though... I will need to play around with some models in matlab and see what ends up happening. I could see both sides of it...
  
 To be clear though, of course I care about sound quality... Otherwise I would just use the earbuds that came with my phone and be done with it, instead of spending my money on your products and others. I think the main difference is that I'm a firm believer that our hearing is inconsistent and unreliable (based on many published works). That what we can measure far exceeds what we can hear. And what we can model mathematically exceeds what we can measure. Moreover, because how we perceive sound varies so much from person to person, the only way to communicate effectively about these devices is with measured performance.
  
 Good luck with your CD and ADC project. I look forward to seeing the performance results. I'll just add that if I, personally, were purchasing an ADC, I would be looking minimal DSP in the chain or at least a bypass mode. I'd rather capture the data exactly as it was measured and post process in matlab if needed. I'm actually really looking forward to this product... I'm looking for something like this for that very reason... to get data into matlab to get some measurements for my audio equipment.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

brushane said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post here as registered user. The past few weeks I have done extensive reading in all worthwhile Chord threads I could dig up, trying to make up my mind on what DAC to choose. For some time I have had drop out issues when listening on my system, caused by the wifi network, giving me some grave annoyance and this led me to speed up my DAC purchase.
> 
> My choices were quickly down to either Chord Mojo or 2Qute. Both has incredible specifications and reported measurements and I was sure that SQ wise I would be happy with either one of them. I am no big headphone user at home, so its main purpose would be as a dedicated DAC in my main system.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


mython said:


> I haven't tested input switching, since I don't posses an optical or co-ax source at present, but I am under the impression that switching is automatic, but with USB having default authority over other connection types.
> 
> 
> I welcome clarification from Rob / John, or Mojo owners, on this point, and I'll add the info to post #3, when confirmed.


 
  
  
 Mython is correct. It is automated... USB VBUS is used to detect the presence of USB and that takes precedence. Not sure about priority between optical and coax.


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> Mython is correct. It is automated... USB VBUS is used to detect the presence of USB and that takes precedence. Not sure about priority between optical and coax.


 
  
 The order of priority is USB > coaxial > optical
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14220#post_12445913
  
 Grumpy is correct about the VBUS.
 Also bear in mind that you should not leave the USB cable connected if you want to use coaxial or optical as the input instead, because as long as the Mojo can detect the VBUS, both the coaxial and optical inputs will be powered down (and consequently Mojo will not be receiving any input music signal at all). This has confused some users into believing that their Mojo was faulty - the solution was simple, just unplug the USB cable. 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/22335#post_12844281


----------



## Brushane

GRUMPYOLDGUY: Alright, this sounds promising. Just to be more specific to what automatic means in this case: If no signal is coming over USB, I should be able to use the optical input without having to manually remove the USB cable?
  
 miketlse: Ah your response came while I was typing an answer to GRUMPYOLDGUY. Thanks for that detailed report, it is quite clear now.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

brushane said:


> GRUMPYOLDGUY: Alright, this sounds promising. Just to be more specific to what automatic means in this case: If no signal is coming over USB, I should be able to use the optical input without having to manually remove the USB cable?




Power is always present even if you're not actively transferring data. You could maybe power off the USB device to release it. Otherwise yes, you would have to disconnect it.


----------



## miketlse

brushane said:


> GRUMPYOLDGUY: Alright, this sounds promising. Just to be more specific to what automatic means in this case: If no signal is coming over USB, I should be able to use the optical input without having to manually remove the USB cable?
> 
> miketlse: Ah your response came while I was typing an answer to GRUMPYOLDGUY. Thanks for that detailed report, it is quite clear now.


 
  
 Glad to help. I think the unused inputs are automatically powered down, both to slightly reduce the drain on the battery, and to remove two potential sources of electrical noise from the Mojo circuits.


----------



## Mython

Anyone in the mood for trying something through Mojo, on a quiet Saturday, might like to try *this*


----------



## Dobrescu George

I got a question. 
  
 If I get a high latency on windows - will Mojo present the same cracklings that appear with high DPC latency in windows?


----------



## music4mhell

mython said:


> I haven't tested input switching, since I don't posses an optical or co-ax source at present, but I am under the impression that switching is automatic, but with USB having default authority over other connection types.
> 
> 
> I welcome clarification from Rob / John, or Mojo owners, on this point, and I'll add the info to post #3, when confirmed.


i use optical and usb input.. once you connect your usb at both end, means mojo and source end..mojo will take data only from usb... other inputs will be inactive automatically..


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

dobrescu george said:


> I got a question.
> 
> If I get a high latency on windows - will Mojo present the same cracklings that appear with high DPC latency in windows?




Good question. I suppose it depends if the uC or FPGA designs implemented some buffering to mitigate interruptions in the data stream.

I'll have to figure out a way to test this and see what happens. I'll end up doing it Linux if I do, but concept should be the same.


----------



## SearchOfSub

forty6 said:


> business pov , Chord would never comes out with a $500-700 range CD player to the mass market .
> If they do mass production it , they suffer losses from it for sure unless , cost is not a factor , or profit is something they're not pursuing .
> 
> You know it's like what Volkswagen are doing with the Bugatti veyron , actual production cost of a Bugatti Veyron car was £5 million GB , but was sold to customers for just GB£1 million.
> ...





Global sales for digital music downloads have just started to surpass CD sales this year by 0.000001%. 

6.67 billion for compact disks. 6.67-6.67 billion for digital music downloads. 

CD sales are still going very strong. 


Maybe in headphone crowd there is obsessiveness for PC digital music.

For 2 channel stereo crowd, hard disk CD is still king and going very strong.

I think Chord can and should make a nice CD player/transport under $699.00.



Few years back I A/B same music track playing through CD on Oppo 105 and downloaded file from iTunes on my speakers. In every way CD surpassed the digital music download. It was same sampling too.

This was at a time when I was debating a few others which sound better. MP3, ALAC,FLAC etc.


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> I got a question.
> 
> If I get a high latency on windows - will Mojo present the same cracklings that appear with high DPC latency in windows?





grumpyoldguy said:


> Good question. I suppose it depends if the uC or FPGA designs implemented some buffering to mitigate interruptions in the data stream.
> 
> I'll have to figure out a way to test this and see what happens. I'll end up doing it Linux if I do, but concept should be the same.




I don't use Windows for music playback and I have my MacbookPro dedicated to music playback exclusively so I'm curious if this is a PC performance / Chord Windows driver consideration exclusively as the DAC should just play what it receives. If the source is stumbling badly how would the DAC compensate? I remember Rob posting in the DAVE thread that the Windows driver will re-send packets if they are dropped out when discussing the benefit of using Windows for USB playback vs OSX as Chord somewhat has control with the driver. Anyway, not even sure if this would help with the latency issue or even the Mojo, just sharing in case it does. The Mojo and DAVE share the same USB input design (except the DAVE is galvanically isolated) so it may be applicable.

Here is the post:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/4110#post_12780691




Spoiler






rob watts said:


> I think it depends upon the DAC, the OS, and the programs.
> 
> So if the DAC is not galvanically isolated, then RF noise can leach into the DAC, and hence make it sound harder; the RF noise levels is affected by processor activity, so an inefficient program _could_ sound worse than an efficient one; in principle at least.
> 
> ...







Also, is crackling an artifact of latency, or from the USB sharing the same bus as a hard drive or other noisy computer hardware? I used my old FiiO e17 on a highly spec'd workstation at a facility I was working at and it picked up so much noise every time the hard drive would be accessed I had to unplug the e17.


----------



## Rob Watts

grumpyoldguy said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > You are making an assumption here; that bit depth is only important in the context of dynamic range, and in this respect you are correct - Mojo will be limited by it's analog section, and in this regard 24 bits to 32 bits will make no difference.
> ...


 
 I don't disagree with your comments.
  
 On the small signal amplitude accuracy problem, I still have difficulties accepting that the brain can be so sensitive - that it needs no small signal error whatsoever to accurately perceive depth.
  
 In the past, I used to think that 200dB digital performance noise shaper was good enough - after all, that's better than 32 bit accuracy, and its about a thousand times more accurate than conventional high performance noise shapers (this is the performance I use with Mojo). But I heard very odd things when optimising the noise shapers for Hugo (Mojo is identical), and that meant that my assumption that 200 dB performance was good enough was wrong - the optimising was suggesting that I need better performance.
  
 So with the Dave DAC project I had a massive FPGA, and 20 elements on the pulse array, and so I could have better noise shaper performance, so I could test my assumptions that 200 dB performance was good enough. Going from 200 to 220 dB had no change in refinement, timbre, instrument separation and focus - but it did change the perception of depth. I use a particular organ piece for depth, and using that track I could hear the organ was deeper in the sound stage - it was sounding more like the depth you get with a real organ in a cathedral. Then I kept pushing the design of the noise shaper, and repeated the listening tests, with every improvement in the noise shaper the depth got deeper with this track. Now using tracks that does not have depth encoded, still sounded flat, as they should do, so this was not something artificial I was creating. I ended up with 350 dB performance, and the incredible thing was even going from 330 dB to 350 dB still gave (slightly) better depth perception.
  
 Now this is really weird. I am used/wedded to the idea that you decrease a distortion and error, and at some point the distortion/error becomes so small that it's inaudible. And that has worked in the past. But what this suggests is that depth perception has no limit to how good small signal accuracy needs to be. And that idea is something that I have difficulty accepting.
  
 That's why I keep coming back to re-do listening tests and to try different things, and why I wanted to do the dither listening test. If I was wrong about small signal accuracy, then the noise shaped output, the triangular dither and Gaussian dither would all sound the same. But they didn't. Moreover, the fact that psuedo Gaussian had better depth than triangular dither suggests that small signal integrity is really important. If you take a look at the original AES dither papers, you can see that triangular dither is perfect only to the first and second moment. From what I can see, (I am not a math expert) Gaussian is ideal. So with the Davina ADC project my challenge is to maintain depth, but within 16 bit redbook, so this will be interesting to be able to achieve this, or minimise the problems - it is a problem as I can't use 350 db noise shaping using 44.1 kHz.
  
 Agreed about listening tests. These need to be done with great care, and you need to re-do them under different conditions so that you can challenge one's technical understanding. The problem with listening tests is not actually about being able to hear changes, or indeed describe them (although people have problems describing them too). Its more an issue of whether you are going in the right direction. Its very easy to confuse a brighter sound that is due to more noise floor modulation (say) to a real improvement that is actually better transparency. Take a look at my blog about listening in my What's up thread.
  
 Yes one of the reasons for the Davina ADC project is so that I too can make more accurate measurements. Interesting times ahead.
  
 Rob


----------



## Forty6

searchofsub said:


> Global sales for digital music downloads have just started to surpass CD sales this year by 0.000001%.
> 
> 6.67 billion for compact disks. 6.67-6.67 billion for digital music downloads.
> 
> ...




If chord do a portable/ stand alone totl CD player with a $699 .
I don't mind purchasing 1 .


----------



## Arpiben

mython said:


> I haven't tested input switching, since I don't posses an optical or co-ax source at present, but I am under the impression that switching is automatic, but with USB having default authority over other connection types.
> 
> 
> I welcome clarification from Rob / John, or Mojo owners, on this point, and I'll add the info to post #3, when confirmed.


 

 Hi Mython,
  
  If it helps, Mojo's user manual is providing the requested clarification:
  
*Digital Input Selection:*
  
Input selection is automatic.
By default Mojo will always select USB input if this is plugged in.
To use Optical or the 3.5mm Coax input please remove the digital USB input cable first ( you can still
use the charging input ).
If you have both coax and optical inputs connected at the same time, then the 3.5mm coax input will
take priority over the optical. To use optical please unplug the coax input or switch off the digital
source.
  
 Not only post#3 is forgotten by users. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Rgds


----------



## Brushane

…and sometimes things in post #3 don't seem to stick even though read multiple times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 However I think I want to object to calling this solution "automatic" and this is what caused the confusion for me.


----------



## ubs28

searchofsub said:


> Global sales for digital music downloads have just started to surpass CD sales this year by 0.000001%.
> 
> 6.67 billion for compact disks. 6.67-6.67 billion for digital music downloads.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I see CD's still being used but that time might be over soon too. Streaming is gaining traction in the speaker world with digital music.  Vinyl is also doing quite good based on my small sample size that I see.


----------



## plinth

Mython,

I had not heard Sara K before but I have just finished listening to the whole album and really enjoyed it. And it is a 15% off weekend at hdtracks.com. Very many thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Mython

arpiben said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - yeah, I knew I would be leaving myself open to this, but, at the time, I was too tired to download & hunt through the manual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha       At least I didn't mislead an innocent Mojo user - _phew! _




  
  
  
  


plinth said:


> Mython,
> 
> I had not heard Sara K before but I have just finished listening to the whole album and really enjoyed it. And it is a 15% off weekend at hdtracks.com. Very many thanks for the recommendation.


 
  
  
 You're welcome - I'm glad you like her.
  
 For something different, Stacey Kent is a pleasantly laid-back singer, on the jazz side of things. *This video* is mic'd interestingly, and the instruments come-across well, but I feel her voice gets a bit lost in the mix, at times.
  
  
 At the moment, I'm just having a relaxed Sunday without listening critically to the 'audiophile-ness' of music, which means I'm content to listen to some of the NPR Music Tiny Desk Concerts, on youtube (there's quite a variety).
  
 https://youtu.be/C3lcprigQ0E?t=4m18s     (not generally my genre, but this is really laid-back, like Bill Withers, and well-performed)
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HUV5a7MgS4
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lu9QH71YKQw
  
 Have a good Sunday, enjoying whatever music you happen to be listening to!


----------



## almarti

If this has been already asked please provide me with link, if not, my question is if any of you have paired Mojo with Chromecast Audio to enable a wireless connectivity for Mojo to Marantz amp to Chario Lynn speakers.
Which are the results? Any alternatives to Chromecast Audio? Thanks


----------



## music4mhell

almarti said:


> If this has been already asked please provide me with link, if not, my question is if any of you have paired Mojo with Chromecast Audio to enable a wireless connectivity for Mojo to Marantz amp to Chario Lynn speakers.
> Which are the results? Any alternatives to Chromecast Audio? Thanks


I have connected chromecast audio mini toslink out to mojo.. no issues


----------



## Mediahound

My video review of the Mojo leather case is now up here:


----------



## JWahl

rob watts said:


> I don't disagree with your comments.
> 
> On the small signal amplitude accuracy problem, I still have difficulties accepting that the brain can be so sensitive - that it needs no small signal error whatsoever to accurately perceive depth.
> 
> ...


 
  
 As a happy Mojo owner (who has previously owned higher end equipment), I got to try the Dave headphone out, but was less impressed than I thought I'd be, especially for the price.  But let me place in context first.  Using my Macbook Pro as source for both and trying with my modded HD-650 and HD800S that was on hand:
  
 1. Meet conditions are not ideal for getting a feel for low level resolution, especially with open headphones.
 2. My Mojo was being fed by my iFi Micro iUSB 3.0 with 0.5M Wireworld Starlight USB 3.0 from the Macbook Pro, and generic 5 inch USB from iFi to Mojo.  Meaning the USB source to the Mojo is extremely clean.
 3. The Dave was connected directly to my MBP via a generic 1M usb cable.
  
 In this context, I found the Dave headphone out to be only slightly improved over the Mojo, which leads me to my next question:
  
 Is the additional subjective depth resolution claimed in the Dave only more readily perceived with speakers, than headphones?  I know in general, headphones struggle to recreate depth relative to speakers, and that could also explain my impressions.
  
 I still love my Mojo though, despite my criticism of the value of the Dave.  But I understand it's intended for a specific, low volume market.
  
 I'll have to wait around a few years and see if Chord decides to release another DAC in the "Choral" size chassis, with trickle down from the DAVE.  Without the screen and headphone out.  And priced around $2,500 USD.
  
 To make a British car reference, we need an Aston Martin Vantage, relative to the Vanquish.  The Mojo/Hugo are more like the Lotus Elise/Exige.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Rob Watts I'm back from my Octave sandbox (did you know they have a GUI now?)...

I think we both agree higher resolution, whether that's time or amplitude, is better. Higher resolution means less residual error which is better. 

But I still think the analog noise performance bottlenecks the realizable step size. Given a 125dB dynamic range measurement, and 32-bit words, the noise quantizes to about 11 or 12 bits. For the sake of discussion, let's call it 11 to save the 5dB of dynamic range. That means you effectively have 11 bits of uncertainty in your DAC word. Whatever you put in those 11 bits will be lost to randomized noise. This means the effective step size is 12 bits (2**11) since only the upper 21 bits will be consistent. Please correct me if I'm misunderstanding. 

So to your larger point... Yes, 32 bits is probably better than 24 or 16. But only if that performance is realizable end-to-end. I don't think it's the case with Mojo since dynamic range would have to be around 192dB to use all 32 bits, and it would have to have a reasonable full scale voltage so that we don't have to digitally attenuate to protect our hearing. That doesn't mean it's a bad product, it's not (I use mine every day), but it does mean it's a little disingenuous, for lack of a better term, for someone to say Mojo is better than another DAC on the basis of supported bit width. That was the point I was trying to make, nothing else. 

I'm sure at some point in the future analog design will allow us to use all 32 bits with a reasonable DAC reference voltage... And I look forward to that day.


----------



## miketlse

jwahl said:


> As a happy Mojo owner (who has previously owned higher end equipment), I got to try the Dave headphone out, but was less impressed than I thought I'd be, especially for the price.  But let me place in context first.  Using my Macbook Pro as source for both and trying with my modded HD-650 and HD800S that was on hand:
> 
> 1. Meet conditions are not ideal for getting a feel for low level resolution, especially with open headphones.
> 2. My Mojo was being fed by my iFi Micro iUSB 3.0 with 0.5M Wireworld Starlight USB 3.0 from the Macbook Pro, and generic 5 inch USB from iFi to Mojo.  Meaning the USB source to the Mojo is extremely clean.
> ...


 
  
 I think the Mojo is more like the original Mk1 Mazda MX5 - provided all the fun and driving pleasure of expensive sports cars, but in a wallet friendly package. The Lotus was just a more expensive copycat attempt to capture some of the MX5 market.


----------



## JWahl

miketlse said:


> I think the Mojo is more like the original Mk1 Mazda MX5 - provided all the fun and driving pleasure of expensive sports cars, but in a wallet friendly package. The Lotus was just a more expensive copycat attempt to capture some of the MX5 market.




Perhaps, I was just limiting my allegory to British cars given Chord is a British company.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I think Hugo is Lexus and Mojo is Camry and Schiit gear in general is Pinto.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

I think a car is completely different than a DAC


----------



## Mediahound

> Originally Posted by *JWahl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still love my Mojo though, despite my criticism of the value of the Dave.  But I understand it's intended for a specific, low volume market.
> 
> I'll have to wait around a few years and see if Chord decides to release another DAC in the "Choral" size chassis, with trickle down from the DAVE.  Without the screen and headphone out.  And priced around $2,500 USD.


 
  
 Consider the HugoTT (I did, it's great!). It sits firmly between the Mojo/Hugo and the DAVE.


----------



## JWahl

grumpyoldguy said:


> I think a car is completely different than a DAC


 
  
 I agree.  And likewise, an allegory is different than a literal statement.  I completely understand your plain literal, matter of fact, communication style, as I am returning to college soon for EE myself.  But you have to realize, human communication and reasoning is very diverse and not everyone communicates and relates to concepts in this style.  Some people better relate to figurative language.
  


mediahound said:


> Consider the HugoTT (I did, it's great!). It sits firmly between the Mojo/Hugo and the DAVE.


 
  
 That retails for $4,800 though.  Unless you require the combined form factor, you could spend $2,400 on an amp and $2,400 on a DAC, or other proportion of spending and come out ahead.  This is assuming the headphone out of the DAVE is better sounding than the Hugo TT.  The modern market is much more competitive nowadays in terms of what is offered for the money.


----------



## Mediahound

jwahl said:


> That retails for $4,800 though.  Unless you require the combined form factor, you could spend $2,400 on an amp and $2,400 on a DAC, or other proportion of spending and come out ahead.  This is assuming the headphone out of the DAVE is better sounding than the Hugo TT.  The modern market is much more competitive nowadays in terms of what is offered for the money.


 
  
 I can't think of a DAC that sounds as good as the HugoTT in it's price range. Want to spend more, then I would consider the DAVE and ones by dCS.  Of course one can always spend less, and get less. 
  
 That the HugoTT also has a headphone amp/preamp built-in is like icing on the cake.


----------



## x RELIC x

jwahl said:


> As a happy Mojo owner (who has previously owned higher end equipment), I got to try the Dave headphone out, but was less impressed than I thought I'd be, especially for the price.  But let me place in context first.  Using my Macbook Pro as source for both and trying with my modded HD-650 and HD800S that was on hand:
> 
> 1. Meet conditions are not ideal for getting a feel for low level resolution, especially with open headphones.
> 2. My Mojo was being fed by my iFi Micro iUSB 3.0 with 0.5M Wireworld Starlight USB 3.0 from the Macbook Pro, and generic 5 inch USB from iFi to Mojo.  Meaning the USB source to the Mojo is extremely clean.
> ...




As an owner of both DAVE and Mojo I can see how you may come to this conclusion, especially in meet conditions, as both are similar in tonality so the immediate differences may not be as profound as going to a setup with more of a difference in tonal signature. Also a testament to how good the Mojo can be. However, upon my first listen at home I can safely say that I feel the DAVE is easily worth the price difference. I can clearly hear the difference in depth perception, extension, low level detail retrieval, and imaging, especially with the Utopia. Of course listening to speakers there is a better sense of depth, but how much of that is actually the physical separation of the speakers and room reflections? I connect straight to my MacbookPro with the supplied USB cable.

Granted, not everyone will think the price difference is worth it, but for me, absolutely.


----------



## Dobrescu George

x relic x said:


> I don't use Windows for music playback and I have my MacbookPro dedicated to music playback exclusively so I'm curious if this is a PC performance / Chord Windows driver consideration exclusively as the DAC should just play what it receives. If the source is stumbling badly how would the DAC compensate? I remember Rob posting in the DAVE thread that the Windows driver will re-send packets if they are dropped out when discussing the benefit of using Windows for USB playback vs OSX as Chord somewhat has control with the driver. Anyway, not even sure if this would help with the latency issue or even the Mojo, just sharing in case it does. The Mojo and DAVE share the same USB input design (except the DAVE is galvanically isolated) so it may be applicable.
> 
> Here is the post:
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's not as simple. 
  
 One can increase a buffer in the DAC and escape the problem of package loss. 
  
 It's more like - there are ways of going around the problem, for example, increase the buffer to 10ms instead of having the buffer or data sample length in the order of microseconds. 
  
 Some drivers in windows can cause conflict and lags, it's possible to avoid this.


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> It's not as simple.
> 
> One can increase a buffer *in the DAC* and escape the problem of package loss.
> 
> ...




Right, so my question is, how do you increase the buffer size in the actual DAC? Don't you mean the buffer size in the OS or DAC drivers before the signal is sent to the DAC? AFAIK you won't have access to the FPGA programming in the Mojo.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> Right, so my question is, how do you increase the buffer size in the actual DAC? Don't you mean the buffer size in the OS or DAC drivers before the signal is sent to the DAC? AFAIK you won't have access to the FPGA programming in the Mojo.




It's not a question about changing the size of the buffer, it's about knowing how large it is to know how much delay the design can mitigate.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> It's not a question about changing the size of the buffer, it's about knowing how large it is to know how much delay the design can mitigate.




I'm simply asking as it was said that the buffer "*in the DAC*" could be changed. Is this an accurate statement is the question. You can appreciate semantics. Of course I could have misunderstood George and read his post wrong.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> I'm simply asking as it was said that the buffer "*in the DAC*" could be changed. Is this an accurate statement is the question. You can appreciate semantics.




It can be changed, but we don't have the RTL... Or perhaps the source for the code on the uC. Maybe both. 

Rob could change it if he wanted to. He would simply need to resize the memory for the underlying FIFO or circular buffer or whatever method he's using. The bitstream can be loaded into flash via the JTAG header on the board using Vivado.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> It can be changed, but we don't have the RTL... Or perhaps the source for the code on the uC. Maybe both.
> 
> Rob could change it if he wanted to. He would simply need to resize the memory for the underlying FIFO or circular buffer or whatever method he's using. The bitstream can be loaded into flash via the JTAG header on the board using Vivado.




Right. I read George's post as thinking the end user could. I didn't think so.


----------



## Mython

Putting the intra-FPGA discussion to one side for a moment, I can't find the thread at the moment, but there is a head-fier who found some improvement with glitches by using a RAM-drive on his laptop.
  
 If I unearth the link, I'll post it.


----------



## Mython

OK, _*I've found the thread*_; re-reading it, I see the end-results were not 100% successful.
  
  
 (_just to be clear:_ this was not Mojo-specific)


----------



## JWahl

mediahound said:


> I can't think of a DAC that sounds as good as the HugoTT in it's price range. Want to spend more, then I would consider the DAVE and ones by dCS.  Of course one can always spend less, and get less.
> 
> That the HugoTT also has a headphone amp/preamp built-in is like icing on the cake.


 
  
 Of course, value is subjective and relative to the individual's value of money.  I'm just thinking, the 2Qute has been said to be close to the DAC quality of the TT, so you could have the 2Qute and something like an Eddie Current Zana Deux S, and still save some money.  Of course some may prefer the pure signal transparency of having no additional amp circuit after the DAC output (as seems to be the case with the Chord headphone outputs.)
  


x relic x said:


> As an owner of both DAVE and Mojo I can see how you may come to this conclusion, especially in meet conditions, as both are similar in tonality so the immediate differences may not be as profound as going to a setup with more of a difference in tonal signature. Also a testament to how good the Mojo can be. However, upon my first listen at home I can safely say that I feel the DAVE is easily worth the price difference. I can clearly hear the difference in depth perception, extension, low level detail retrieval, and imaging, especially with the Utopia. Of course listening to speakers there is a better sense of depth, but how much of that is actually the physical separation of the speakers and room reflections? I connect straight to my MacbookPro with the supplied USB cable.
> 
> Granted, not everyone will think the price difference is worth it, but for me, absolutely.


 
  
 That's fair enough.  And yes, the Mojo has been impressive with what it accomplishes at it's size, especially when fed the clean USB signal.  I previously owned an Yggdrasil and Gungnir Multibit.  I can respect both Rob and Mike's differing approaches to digital audio.  I find both to have their own advantages.  Rob's approach has given me a new respect for the Delta Sigma process.
  
 Like @GRUMPYOLDGUY, I try to lean toward objectivity and science, though I'm a little more diplomatic about it.  Though, I think that the validity of blind testing studies are inherently flawed, due to various psycho-acoustic masking effects from person to person.  An obvious one being the effect of Fletcher-munson curves, and level matching  
  
 And the biggest semantic difference that must be established, is if the design goal is accurate signal waveform reproduction, or a perceived (subjective) accurate reproduction of the original sound waves (pre adc and pre mic).  IIRC, Rob has stated he leans toward the latter approach.  Of course the latter approach can never be exact, only reasonably estimated by the designer.  Perhaps more in the future, as it becomes better understood and accepted which qualities of a signal most accurately mimic original sound.  Just like how @Rob Watts theorizes a connection between low level noise and perceived depth.  Many other designers have noted almost universally, that excessive negative feedback to correct distortion results in poorer perceived sound, likely due to phase shift.
  
 This leads me to one other thing, without getting too off topic.  There are some who say, if a person prefers tubes (or audio transformers), they prefer distortion.  There may be some truth to this, but I think it is a misleading.  A good tube amplifier will generally have lower harmonic distortion than is perceivable (This has been more reliably demonstrated in studies).  I have personally found well designed, transformer coupled tube amps, to have a greater perceived realism, than even the best solid state amplifiers I have heard (Yes, Anecdotal).  Actually, I'm not sure if it's tubes specifically or just output transformers.  It could also be that low level tube harmonics, may simulate natural harmonics that the ADC process essential chopped off during conversion.
  
 My recent Torpedo III amp (a hybrid tube/solid state parafeed amp with high nickel output transformers, designed by Doug Savitsky of ECP Audio) really changed my perception and caused me to dig deeper.  This could be due to that amp's high power supply rejection ratio.  Digging more on that angle, I found an interesting article on output stage PSRR, from an engineer on the topic here.
  
 The point being is just keeping an open mind in regards to the science of reproduction of sound.  When dealing with something so inherently pscyho-acoustic in nature.  It is necessary to seek to better understand the qualities that are best communicated to human perceptions.  I think Rob is on the right track, but even he admits it is a constant learning process.


----------



## x RELIC x

jwahl said:


> ....
> 
> The point being is just keeping an open mind in regards to the science of reproduction of sound.  When dealing with something so inherently pscyho-acoustic in nature.  It is necessary to seek to better understand the qualities that are best communicated to human perceptions.  I think Rob is on the right track, but even he admits it is a constant learning process.




This, above all else, is the key. Also, each individuals perception and preference will be unique so there really is no right or wrong answer. See the quote in my sig. I loved the R2R DAC-19 I owned. I really like the Cavalli Liquid Gold I recently acquired. Both measure worse than the DAVE, but both also brought/bring their own flavour to the mix that's enjoyable. No one has to say distortions are a negative thing such as proven with tubes. 

Agreed 100% that it's an ever evolving learning experience. The key word being experience, which will unique to the individual. I like Rob's approach as it tickles my auditory nerves. I like reading about how he has achieved this and how his listening tests have pointed to some surprising conclusions. I also enjoy reading Jason and Mike's posts about their approach. It's all in the fun of getting down to learn the 'why's' of 'what' I'm enjoying with my ears/brain.


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 It can also help to be a little crazy, but I'm not saying whether I mean the DAC designer or the DAC listener!


----------



## howdy

How many of you FiiO X3II users with the Mojo are liking this combo? I am considering the X5II as well but want to keep the overall profile to a minimum.


----------



## Dobrescu George

x relic x said:


> Right, so my question is, how do you increase the buffer size in the actual DAC? Don't you mean the buffer size in the OS or DAC drivers before the signal is sent to the DAC? AFAIK you won't have access to the FPGA programming in the Mojo.


 
  
 Sorry for the confusion - I was asking if the size of the buffer is large enough ex-factory. 
  
 a very advanced user might be able to pull this off, but he would need the documentation and source code. Going through my own codes is sometimes confusing - and I explain them to me - for later editing. Imagine going through someone else's code, even worse if the code is obfuscated. 
  
  
 Re: RAM - Foobar is programmed for me to load the entire song in RAM since the first second of playback - the OS can still have problems with latency. Most software players don't load the music directly from HDD or SSD, they buffer in RAM. 
  
 My problem was not with RAM but with DPC latency - which is seemingly high on new Nvidia Pascal cards - and doesn't seem like it'll get a fix soon. 
  
 I'll attach an image to point on what can cause problems. 
  
 The problems are on the order of microseconds - not milliseconds - it's likely something that I was wondering if can be solved via Chord specific driver - if a system has such problems.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






dobrescu george said:


> Sorry for the confusion - I was asking if the size of the buffer is large enough ex-factory.
> 
> a very advanced user might be able to pull this off, but he would need the documentation and source code. Going through my own codes is sometimes confusing - and I explain them to me - for later editing. Imagine going through someone else's code, even worse if the code is obfuscated.
> 
> ...





Which is why I thought the link I gave to the post in the DAVE thread may give some indication. In it Rob notes that, for example, DSD512 is not a problem at all using the Chord Windows drivers, and yet DSD128 may have issues on other operating systems like OSX and Linux, according to Chord and some members of Head Fi. Hey, it may be helpful to you, it may not. I tried. I'm not of much more help on this side of the fence.


----------



## SearchOfSub

dobrescu george said:


> Sorry for the confusion - I was asking if the size of the buffer is large enough ex-factory.
> 
> a very advanced user might be able to pull this off, but he would need the documentation and source code. Going through my own codes is sometimes confusing - and I explain them to me - for later editing. Imagine going through someone else's code, even worse if the code is obfuscated.
> 
> ...





can you tell us what program/software that is. I think it will be very useful for general PC.


----------



## harpo1

searchofsub said:


> can you tell us what program/software that is. I think it will be very useful for general PC.


 
 It is Latency Monitor it's free.


----------



## henddy

updated ios 10.1
less drama for lavricable.....
I don't have to restart or reset memory thing!!!


----------



## Arpiben

dobrescu george said:


> Sorry for the confusion - I was asking if the size of the buffer is large enough ex-factory.
> 
> a very advanced user might be able to pull this off, but he would need the documentation and source code. Going through my own codes is sometimes confusing - and I explain them to me - for later editing. Imagine going through someone else's code, even worse if the code is obfuscated.
> 
> ...




If I understood well, you would like to:
1. know the Mojo's buffer sizes (USB/Toslink/Coaxial)
2. be able to change them in order to correct external equipment's issues.

Regards


----------



## Dobrescu George

searchofsub said:


> can you tell us what program/software that is. I think it will be very useful for general PC.


 


harpo1 said:


> It is Latency Monitor it's free.


 
  
 Yep, Latency Monitor from http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon 
  
 It is a freeware tool, extremely useful for PC general, devbugging and audio testing. I'm still working on an audio software in my spare time, this tool is a wonder if you want to know more about how well your PC is doing with latency. 
  
 My personal opinion for what is ideal is to have half a second or a second of buffer, load before playing, pause video too before playing. 
  
 Latency monitor is a very interesting tool. since I've been getting into PC analysis I've also found out other interesting tools like HWiNFO which can help you debug power consumption and hardware technical details (ant it's also free!)
  


arpiben said:


> If I understood well, you would like to:
> 1. know the Mojo's buffer sizes (USB/Toslink/Coaxial)
> 2. be able to change them in order to correct external equipment's issues.
> 
> Regards


  

  
 Hey there! 
  
 I'm not interested in size itself, I'm interested if the size is large enough to mitigate problems that arise from usage of Nvidia cards that can induce larger latencies. Buffer size can be low if it's mitigates well using other methods. 
  
 Also, I prefer not to play with buffers and things, I just want to know how good are the defaults. 
  
 P.S. - there are a few hardware incompatibilities lately - especially in certain setups and drivers and with specific versions of windows - and I'm curious if we have the means to mitigate them in our audiophile kingdom. Say, if there is a 100microseconds latency, how much of that data is actually dropped - the next question is how much of that data is lost, so how does it impact music quality ? We might not know since we use the same setup for a while, and this would explain while some transports are better (and considerably so) than others - lower latencies and much less data dropped.


----------



## music4mhell

Any has tried Hidiz AP60 with Mojo ?
How is the pairing ?


----------



## howdy

music4mhell said:


> Any has tried Hidiz AP60 with Mojo ?
> How is the pairing ?



The AP60 does not have USB out yet.


----------



## music4mhell

howdy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Any has tried Hidiz AP60 with Mojo ?
> ...


 
 That's sad, i thought it has digital Out !


----------



## music4mhell

Any1 know where to get MicroUSB to USB c cable ?


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Any1 know where to get MicroUSB to USB c cable ?


I have 2 never used but tested.


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Any1 know where to get MicroUSB to USB c cable ?
> ...


 
 Any link please ?
  
 USB c is has so many terminals, so i am not doing DIY way...


----------



## nmatheis

music4mhell said:


> Any1 know where to get MicroUSB to USB c cable ?




I'm using the yourcharger USB C to micro USB OTG cable. It was $6 or $7 on ebay and works with Shanling M1 + Mojo. 

*LINK*


----------



## music4mhell

nmatheis said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Any1 know where to get MicroUSB to USB c cable ?
> ...


 
 Ok i have same cable with micro to micro..didn't like the sound quality
 I have ordered one Microusb to USB C OTG adapter.. Let see if it works with Oneplus 3 + Mojo
 I will use it with Penonaudio Silver and copper OTG cable..


----------



## Amictus

music4mhell said:


> That's sad, i thought it has digital Out !




It's a sad moment when you realize that your device doesn't have digital out. When I got my Hugo and reached for the Sony NWZ-Z1060... No dice. Bought an expensive Sony to USB adapter... No dice. The version of Android on the Sony won't do digital out and the device won't update. Built-in obsolescence. Ouch.


----------



## rkt31

few of the cheapest transport for hugo are an Android redmi s1 phone and fiio x3 ii . I found fiio x3ii to be an extremely capable transport specially after latest firmware update after which it can output dsd64 as dop. use few small ferrite clips on the short coaxial cable and this little device can compete with even the most expensive transports.


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> few of the cheapest transport for hugo are an Android redmi s1 phone and fiio x3 ii . I found fiio x3ii to be an extremely capable transport specially after latest firmware update after which it can output dsd64 as dop. use few small ferrite clips on the short coaxial cable and this little device can compete with even the most expensive transports.




Did you notice any RF noise, or for that matter a change in sound when using a ferrite choke with the X3ii coaxial? I haven't tried any with the X5ii but I didn't really feel the need. I would agree with you that the FiiO players are a no-fuss solution if one doesn't care for streaming.


----------



## rkt31

there was no rfi or emi but adding ferrite makes the background blacker and sound seem to come more suddenly from pitch black background. the effect is very clear . I added three small chokes on a 4 inch cable . I got made the cable myself from 3.5mm trrs 4 pole and 3.5mm two pole connectors. I used a simple coaxial wire and did not bother for expensive ofc copper wire for such short length. I couldn't not check the optical route as I don't have a device right now with optical out. I think ferrite chokes can improve the coaxial connection to the level of optical connection. anybody compared both coaxial and optical from a device like Ibasso dx80 or fiio x7 to mojo ?


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> there was no rfi or emi but adding ferrite makes the background blacker and sound seem to come more suddenly from pitch black background. the effect is very clear . I added three small chokes on a 4 inch cable . I got made the cable myself from 3.5mm trrs 4 pole and 3.5mm two pole connectors. I used a simple coaxial wire and did not bother for expensive of copper wire for such short length. I couldn't not check the optical route as I don't have a device right now with optical out. I think ferrite chokes can improve the coaxial connection to the level of optical connection. anybody compared both coaxial and optical from a device like Ibasso dx80 or fiio x7 to mojo ?




Thanks. I compared the optical out from the AK240 to the coaxial from the X5ii and the coaxial was slightly brighter so it seems like the ferrite choke is indeed cleaning up some electrical noise based on your feedback.



Edit: Of course a comparison from something like the iBasso dx80 as you suggest, which has both outputs, would be the best.


----------



## rkt31

Surprisingly the ferrite cleaning effect made the vocals also less sibilant. Though mojo is so already good in this area, adding ferrite removed even the last bit of sh sh sibilance from vocals.


----------



## howdy

music4mhell said:


> That's sad, i thought it has digital Out !



It will soon after they update it. It was built to be a transport to, they just didn't implement the USB out when it was released which is weird.


----------



## Forty6

howdy said:


> It will soon after they update it. It was built to be a transport to, they just didn't implement the USB out when it was released which is weird.




Because 1 or 2 of their WEIRD engineers whom said it isn't necessary .


----------



## discord76

One thing that's bugging me is I have my Mojo in my hifi system just now connected by co-axial input to my CD player and if I fall asleep listening to music the battery seems to keep draining even when the CD has finished.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

discord76 said:


> One thing that's bugging me is I have my Mojo in my hifi system just now connected by co-axial input to my CD player and if I fall asleep listening to music the battery seems to keep draining even when the CD has finished.




Well, if you leave the Mojo powered on, it stands to reason that it will use power.


----------



## discord76

grumpyoldguy said:


> Well, if you leave the Mojo powered on, it stands to reason that it will use power.


 
  
 Yeah, I didnt expect it to use so much power doing nothing.


----------



## jmills8

You must be listening to some slow sleeping music.


----------



## noobandroid

discord76 said:


> Yeah, I didnt expect it to use so much power doing nothing.


 
 because it does not have sleep/idle mode. so it runs full force until you switch it off


----------



## discord76

jmills8 said:


> You must be listening to some slow sleeping music.


 
  
 No, just tired.


----------



## Light - Man

discord76 said:


> One thing that's bugging me is I have my Mojo in my hifi system just now connected by co-axial input to my CD player and if *I fall asleep* listening to music the battery seems to keep draining even when the CD has finished.


 
  
 Maybe try this gif to keep you awake?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

discord76 said:


> Yeah, I didnt expect it to use so much power doing nothing.




It's not doing nothing. The uC and FPGA continue to run, if the clocks were shutoff maybe power utilization would go low enough. But there is no user accessible clock enable register (shameless feature request for the next version). Plus who knows what the static power draw is for the other components on the board.


----------



## jude

deftone said:


> looks like i upset a few people in the HD650 thread because i said i love the pairing with mojo, apparently the mojo cant possibly drive the old senn.


 
  
 While I haven't seen the specific posts you're referring to, I'd say I completely disagree, and would heartily recommend the Mojo to drive the HD650. If I really put my mind to it, perhaps I could come up with something else--but, at the moment, I can't think of anything else that size that I'd recommend more for that headphone.


----------



## maxh22

jude said:


> While I haven't seen the specific posts you're referring to, I'd say I completely disagree, and would heartily recommend the Mojo to drive the HD650. If I really put my mind to it, perhaps I could come up with something else--but, at the moment, I can't think of anything else that size that I'd recommend more for that headphone.




Some people in the Schiit Jot forum said the Mojo can't drive the HD 650 to their liking .


----------



## jude

maxh22 said:


> Some people in the Schiit Jot forum said the Mojo can't drive the HD 650 to their liking .


 
  
 Well, my opinion's my own, but I think the Mojo drives the HD650 well into its wide and scalable performance envelope. I only responded because I happened to be very happily enjoying that very combo when I read @Deftone's post.


----------



## Delayeed

Finding the HD600 a tad muddy and harsh and slightly lacking details through the Mojo but that's just how I think they sound in general. No faults there and listening to them atm also. Nice dynamics and punch.


----------



## canali

jude said:


> Well, my opinion's my own, but I think the Mojo drives the HD650 well into its wide and scalable performance envelope. I only responded because I happened to be very happily enjoying that very combo when I read @Deftone's post.


 
 also makes no sense in that one gent from chord's marketing team (Ed?), thru some of my correspondence,
 said some of the crew often listens to the mojo with the senn hd650s.


----------



## rwelles

I just discovered that both Moon Audio and TTVJ have the Mojo for $50 less: $550. I'm also VERY tempted that the 2Qute is only $1500 now. I've had my Mojo for almost a year and still love it dearly. A 2Qute might be in my near future...


----------



## maxh22

rwelles said:


> I'm also VERY tempted that the 2Qute is only $1500 now.


 
  
 Get it!


----------



## miketlse

rwelles said:


> I just discovered that both Moon Audio and TTVJ have the Mojo for $50 less: $550. I'm also VERY tempted that the 2Qute is only $1500 now. I've had my Mojo for almost a year and still love it dearly. A 2Qute might be in my near future...


 
 check first that your pre-amp can handle the 2Qute fixed level output of 3V.


----------



## rwelles

Good point! I'll check my specs before tapping my wallet.
  
 (Apologies for a slight OT here)
  
 I currently am using a Gumby (via MacMini). Anyone care to compare/contrast the 2Qute vs. Gungnir Multibit?


----------



## LaMosca

rwelles said:


> I just discovered that both Moon Audio and TTVJ have the Mojo for $50 less: $550. I'm also VERY tempted that the 2Qute is only $1500 now. I've had my Mojo for almost a year and still love it dearly. A 2Qute might be in my near future...


 

 I was also going to post that I just got notice from Moon Audio regarding the Brexit sale:
  
 $50 off Mojo ($549)
 $200 off Hugo ($1995)
 $300 off 2Qute ($1495)
 $500 off Hugo TT ($4295)
  
 Do they sell DAVE?


----------



## Mojo ideas

lamosca said:


> I was also going to post that I just got notice from Moon Audio regarding the Brexit sale:
> 
> $50 off Mojo ($549)
> $200 off Hugo ($1995)
> ...


 Yes it should be! As we've been pushing our distributor in the USA for weeks to bring his prices more into line with the UKs new financial reality.


----------



## miketlse

I wish the dealers would do the same in France.


----------



## howdy

mojo ideas said:


> Yes it should be! As we've been pushing our distributor in the USA for weeks to bring his prices more into line with the UKs new financial reality.


 
 So, are these the new prices going forward? Are will they return to there normal price?


----------



## LaMosca

howdy said:


> So, are these the new prices going forward? Are will they return to there normal price?


 

 On their website, it's marked (for the Mojo) as _*Save $50 - LIMITED TIME SAVINGS due to UK Brexit!*_


----------



## JWahl

The price drops are great news. Hopefully they will persist for at least a few more months into tax refund season. I think the 2qute becomes much more competitive at that price.


----------



## Mojo ideas

lamosca said:


> On their website, it's marked (for the Mojo) as _*Save $50 - LIMITED TIME SAVINGS due to UK Brexit!*
> 
> _


 The whole reason for developing Mojo was to put a truly reference grade product into the hands of as many people as possible through our world wide distributors. So we feel it's in our customers interests to price of Mojo as keen as possible. However the prices for many the materials that go to make up Mojo have naturally increased being purchased over seas we have to monitor the situation for future trends.


----------



## gmv698

Planning to buy the mojo. How do you connect it to windows 10 laptop? Do i need to install drivers TIA


----------



## RPB65

gmv698 said:


> Planning to buy the mojo. How do you connect it to windows 10 laptop? Do i need to install drivers TIA



Have a read of post #3 of this thread. Loads of info there to help you. Enjoy it!


----------



## noobandroid

gmv698 said:


> Planning to buy the mojo. How do you connect it to windows 10 laptop? Do i need to install drivers TIA



yes install the driver, setup your player to wasapi or chord asio


----------



## gmv698

Thanks


----------



## benjammin79

Hi, First Post. Long one, but Ill add a tl;dr at the bottom.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I've had some interesting experience with the Chord Mojo I'd like to share and get some thoughts.  I was using an Arcam rDac which I enjoyed, but it was limited to 24/96 and sounded a little "digital" to me.  Adding the Audioquest jitterbug, a Supra USB cable, and an Uptone Audio Regen really helped it out a lot though.  But still, I was looking for something more warm, analog like, realistic and that could play 192 and DSD files, of which I've collected quite a few.  However I  couldn't afford much more than $500, which made it a pipe dream I thought.
 So I was quite excited to find about Mojo while doing research.  I really liked the way Rob Watts described it(Hugo really) bringing out the musicality of files.  And when I read that people were using the Mojo in their home setup utilizing the audioquest 3.5mm to RCA adapter I was all in.  
 However my experience was quite an adventure.   My initial instinct was to keep the setup I had since it had helped the Arcam so much. But something was funky.  First of all wanted to experiment with using the Mojo's digital volume and going straight into the power amp section of my vintage Rega Luna integrated amp.   But there was this bad high pitched squeal noise, so  I ditched that idea. .I wondered if the RCA adapter was a weak attempt at a Hifi hack and reality was crashing in. But then I tried the line level setting and the noise went away (probably due mostly to just the max signal level) but it still didn't sound great.  Not like I was hoping.   So I tried some different interconnects.  I took off the Nordost I had on and tried some Kimber Heros.  Not much of an improvement.  Then I got the idea that the Heros with their heavy sheilded connectors might get  rid of the squeal if I tried them going back into the power amp section.  And sure enough they did.  Mostly.  But when I would do certain computer actions I would hear the squeal.  Weird.  But it was sounding a little better.  I was still wondering if the problem was trying to use a headphone amp as a home hifi dac. If it was a silly mistake. I figured it must be.
 I was pretty frustrated that it didn't sound like I had hoped.  I tried replacing the short usb cable the mojo came with with some other micro usb cables I had laying around, mostly from Android phones.  It actually improved a little.  So then I was thinking 'oh this short usb cable they included is low quality', that's the problem, not the Audioquest 3.5mm to RCA.  That was good news, because I really can't afford a Hugo.  I started looking online for a solid adapter from the regen to the mojo, like the regen recommends but micro, not A/B like the one it comes with.   But I figured that was my problem: the connection from the Regen to the Mojo.
 Then as I was looking at pics of people using the Mojo with laptops it occured to me to try using the short cable the Mojo came with directly into my computer, leaving out the usb gadgets for a minute.  And Voila:.  Night and Day.  All of a sudden it sounded like I hoped and better.  Warm, real, musical, accurate.  So then I was curious about using the jitterbug.  Small but noticeable improvement.  Then I used one of the thicker micro usb cables I had laying around with the jitterbug, since the small usb made for an awkward setup with my PC.  Even better.  So now I know that I still have room for improvement by either shelling out for an Audioquest micro usb cable or getting an adapter for the Supra A/B I already spent $50 on.
 But if I can find a hard adapter I'm going to be temepted to want to give the Regen one more chance by using it on the solid adapter the Regen came with.  Not sure why I would though, it sounds great without it!   I guess I'm just invested in the Regen because it did such wonders with my Arcam (and cost me $200).  Why did it react so weird with the Mojo? I guess it doesn't matter, the good news is maybe I can sell it and get a little money back in my pocket.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 tl'dr  : Has anyone gotten improved performance from their Mojo by using the Regen?  Has anyone experienced weird problems like squealing and bad sound as a result of the pairing? Leaving out the Regen, The Mojo really is a giant killer Hifi hack that's a serious game changer in my experience.


----------



## x RELIC x

Moral of the story: If it doesn't play well then get rid of it! :tongue_smile:


----------



## apaar123

Is mojo an overkill for a 50ohm headphone?


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> Is mojo an overkill for a 50ohm headphone?




No. The impedance of a headphone is not the yardstick to determine overkill or quality. The Mojo can drive 4 Ohm to 800 Ohm loads. What headphones are you wondering about with the Mojo?


----------



## apaar123

x relic x said:


> No. The impedance of a headphone is not the yardstick to determine overkill or quality. The Mojo can drive 4 Ohm to 800 Ohm loads. What headphones are you wondering about with the Mojo?


HD 598 and meze 99 classics


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> HD 598 and meze 99 classics




Should be great with either, but of course an audition would be best to see if it suits your preferences. That's all I can say as I haven't heard either headphone. Hopefully some owners can help you out with impressions.


----------



## apaar123

x relic x said:


> Should be great with either, but of course an audition would be best to see if it suits your preferences. That's all I can say as I haven't heard either headphone. Hopefully some owners can help you out with impressions.


Can you tell how is the sound signature of mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> Can you tell how is the sound signature of mojo?




You can read my review, as well as other reviews on Head Fi for different perspectives. :wink_face:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14291


----------



## apaar123

x relic x said:


> You can read my review, as well as other reviews on Head Fi for different perspectives. :wink_face:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/14291


Cool thanks btw which DAC chip does it have?


----------



## nmatheis

apaar123 said:


> Cool thanks btw which DAC chip does it have?




It's a custom-programmed dac. Not your typical of the shelf stuff here.


----------



## apaar123

nmatheis said:


> It's a custom-programmed dac. Not your typical of the shelf stuff here.


but is it better than those shelf stuff like ak4490 and all?


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> Cool thanks btw which DAC chip does it have?




It uses a Pulse Array DAC that was invented by the Mojo designer Rob Watts. It also uses an FPGA chip for the custom WTA (*W*atts *T*ransient *A*ligned) filter. It is nothing like the off the shelf DAC chips you'll find in other gear. I highly suggest you read the third post of this thread, particularly the section on *Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts (Mojos designer) - PLEASE READ THIS!*. There is a LOT of information in there if you have questions.

Just do a little reading and you'll understand.


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> but is it better than those shelf stuff like ak4490 and all?




Technical measured performance, yes. Personal preference, that's up to you.


----------



## music4mhell

apaar123 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > You can read my review, as well as other reviews on Head Fi for different perspectives.
> ...


 
 It doesn't have any DAC chip like other DACs.
 It has FPGA chip which converts from Digital to Analog, but with more efficiency.


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> It doesn't have any DAC chip like other DACs.
> It has FPGA chip which converts from Digital to Analog, but with more efficiency.




The FPGA is for the WTA filter and other functions. The actual DAC (Digital to Analogue Conversion) is done with the Pulse Array DAC in conjunction with the FPGA. The Mojo has a 4e Pulse Array DAC. You are correct, it isn't like other DAC chips.

You can read about it here if you want to know about it:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/800264/watts-up/120#post_12586725


Small excerpt from the linked quote:



> _"So we have timing uncertainty due to the filter reconstruction, and timing errors due to the noise shaper. To eliminate filter errors we need a filter that oversamples to the max possible, with as close as possible to a sinc response - hence why 256 FS WTA filters, and further digital filtering to 2048FS. But we also need a DAC that has no amplitude errors either - by this I mean small amplitude transients has exactly the same delay as large amplitude transients - otherwise the brain can't perceive the starting and stopping of notes and things sound soft. Now we can't use DSD - the 1 bit noise shaper errors amplitude timing errors are greater than a uS - we can't use PWM, as this also creates amplitude related timing errors - we can't use R2R or ladder DAC's as they can't go faster than 16FS so will have interpolation filter timing errors.
> 
> So you can see now why I wanted to solve these problems and others well over 20 years ago by inventing pulse array. So how does pulse array solve these issues? The problem with PWM is the switching activity of one element. If we have 16 PWM states, and then use 16 different elements with different timing, then we can arrange the system so that a rising edge is always balanced by a falling edge for a constant OP, so that when they are added together there is no net switching activity. In short, with 16 elements and 16 PWM time states we can completely balance switching activity - this in a nutshell is how pulse array works.
> 
> ...





Edit: It's both the FPGA in conjunction with the Pulse Array that convert the sound from digital to analogue. So in essence we're both correct.


----------



## nmatheis

Thanks for the correction, Craig


----------



## x RELIC x

nmatheis said:


> Thanks for the correction, Craig




It's a very different design and the FPGA chip has always received the headline, but in truth I see the whole design as being very unique. The rabbit hole goes much deeper than just the use of an FPGA chip.


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> but is it better than those shelf stuff like ak4490 and all?




Another quote from the designer about his approach to DAC design and why he feels it's superior. Of course in the end it's the individual that has to make that decision for themselves, but the measurements certainly show it's extremely capable. This one is relevant to the Mojo:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/5145#post_12938860




Spoiler: Quote in Spoiler!






rob watts said:


> Sound quality does not matter.
> 
> By this I mean it is not the most important thing - its the ability to get emotional satisfaction from music (musicality) that is primary.
> 
> ...


----------



## gken92

Hello there, 
  
 I have this issue with my Chord Mojo whereby it produces very short and slight sound similar to when u r skipping track in the middle of the song. I encounter this almost every minute or so when im on youtube via google chrome or watching movies via VLC program. 
 However, I am yet to encounter this issue when Im listening to songs via Foobar with ASIO chord output. 
  
 Also, Im only encountering this problem when both of the microusb ports are connected (im using chord mojo as my desktop setup). When it is running on battery, I dont encounter the problem as often as i would with both ports connected.
  
 Ive tried to reinstall the driver but the problem persists. 
  
 Tried to email them (chord customer service) but the only reply that I had received is 'we'll look into it asap' and then no more replies after i asked for any followups :/


----------



## gmv698

Im torn between upgrading my cowon plenue d to onkyo *dpx1* or just buying the chord *mojo* for my desktop. My main goal is to have a more *natural * sound. TIA


----------



## Delayeed

apaar123 said:


> HD 598 and meze 99 classics


 
 Just plugged HD598s in and Mojo drives them well.


----------



## zolom

Searched this forum and could not find decisive answers
  
 1. Does the Chord Mojo connects with the *Galaxy S7* (android 6.x) and support USB audio for SPOTIFY, YOUTUBE and TIDAL without the need for any third party application (i.e. *UAPP*)?
 2. If supported, what bit rates are compatible? is it limited to 96 or 192 kHz or more?
 3. Is it the same with emerging android phones utilizing USB C OTG?
  
 Thanks


----------



## jmills8

zolom said:


> Searched this forum and could not find decisive answers
> 
> 1. Does the Chord Mojo connects with the *Galaxy S7* (android 6.x)and support USB audio for SPOTIFY, YOUTUBE and TIDAL without the need for any third party application (i.e. *UAPP*)?
> 2. If supported, what bit rates are compatible? is it limited to 96 or 192 kHz or more?
> ...


 yes -http://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s7-7821.php


----------



## zolom

jmills8 said:


> yes -http://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s7-7821.php


 
  
 This link does not provide answers to my questions above


----------



## jmills8

zolom said:


> This link does not provide answers to my questions above


look at the type of usb on your phone. 2.0.


----------



## miketlse

zolom said:


> Searched this forum and could not find decisive answers
> 
> 1. Does the Chord Mojo connects with the *Galaxy S7* (android 6.x) and support USB audio for SPOTIFY, YOUTUBE and TIDAL without the need for any third party application (i.e. *UAPP*)?
> 2. If supported, what bit rates are compatible? is it limited to 96 or 192 kHz or more?
> ...


 
  
 The mojo contains no inbuilt app for Spotify, Youtube or Tidal.
 Spotify, Youtube or Tidal are dealt with by the phone, which then outputs the digital music data stream, and the Mojo just converts the digital music data Stream into an analogue signal which you listen to via headphones or connect an amplifier.
  
 You can read all the bit rates on the chord website (plus probably post #3).
  
 Question 3 is impossible to answer, for phone designs which have yet to appear. Also not all phones are OTG enabled, often just the top of line.


----------



## zolom

Thanks for your detailed answer.
  
 Theoretically you are right, but I did encounter a situation with a previous USB DAC and Samsung phone, where the native android player did  play OK via the DAC (and OTG cable) but streamed music (SPOTIFY) could not be played. I would like to avoid any dependency on UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) application. Therefore I am asking S7 Edge owners who got the Mojo, how is it behaving?
  
 Do you own an S7 (edge) with your Mojo?
  
 Thanks again


----------



## benjammin79

"Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* 



 Sound quality does not matter.

 By this I mean it is not the most important thing - its the ability to get emotional satisfaction from music (musicality) that is primary.

 And I get to "enjoy" lots of über DAC's at shows - and for me - and of course this is highly personal - they fail big time as regards musicality. I get more musical satisfaction from little old Mojo than any of these über DAC's do."
  
 This is the perfect description of Mojo and what Chord is all about these days.  I hope to one day buy a DAVE.  It's always been my dream that  someday someone would invent a third way of recording and playing back music beyond digital and analog, one that captured the musicality without the drawbacks of either format.  Perhaps we don't need holographic memory or some completely new technology, maybe we just needed the kind of evolution in digital thinking Rob is pioneering.


----------



## maxh22

zolom said:


> Thanks for your detailed answer.
> 
> Theoretically you are right, but I did encounter a situation with a previous USB DAC and Samsung phone, where the native android player did  play OK via the DAC (and OTG cable) but streamed music (SPOTIFY) could not be played. I would like to avoid any dependency on UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) application. Therefore I am asking S7 Edge owners who got the Mojo, how is it behaving?
> 
> ...




My friend owns an S7 Edge and we tested out Spotify , tidal, and uapp on it. All of them worked great!


----------



## BobJS

zolom said:


> Thanks for your detailed answer.
> 
> Theoretically you are right, but I did encounter a situation with a previous USB DAC and Samsung phone, where the native android player did  play OK via the DAC (and OTG cable) but streamed music (SPOTIFY) could not be played. I would like to avoid any dependency on UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) application. Therefore I am asking S7 Edge owners who got the Mojo, how is it behaving?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have an S7 Edge.  UAPP works great at the proper bit rate for all locally stored media.  I stream Spotify, but Android is upsampling it to (dark blue) (forgot the bitrate, but it's higher).  It still sounds great to me.  In my opinion, you'd need a golden ear to be upset with the upsampling artifacts.


----------



## Sound Eq

s7 edge with mojo works great


----------



## gikigill

That's mini USB, not micro. 

What will it be connected with?

Can confirm that the Monoprice cable for USB-C to Micro works with the Mojo for newer phones like the HTC 10 with USB-C.


----------



## miketlse

zolom said:


> Thanks for your detailed answer.
> 
> Theoretically you are right, but I did encounter a situation with a previous USB DAC and Samsung phone, where the native android player did  play OK via the DAC (and OTG cable) but streamed music (SPOTIFY) could not be played. I would like to avoid any dependency on UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) application. Therefore I am asking S7 Edge owners who got the Mojo, how is it behaving?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I own a samsung galaxy note 3, and do not use spotify or tidal, but i do use uapp - so I cannot help you in that regard.
 However the question as to whether mojo has inbuilt functionality to play spotify or tidal has already been asked several times within this thread, so my answer was factually correct.
  
 Also remember that no phone will play tidal tracks stored offline via an app, because of encryption issues, so that is why the functionality to play tidal offline has to be supplied by software hardcoded into the music player, or dac or whatever. Again this is well discussed within this thread.
 I expect someone else can expand on playing spotify for you.


----------



## Mython

gikigill said:


> That's mini USB, not micro.
> 
> What will it be connected with?
> 
> Can confirm that the Monoprice cable for USB-C to Micro works with the Mojo for newer phones like the HTC 10 with USB-C.


 
  
  
  
 oops! Good catch - my mistake!


----------



## krismusic

I've had the Mojo for two weeks now and never enjoyed my music so much. I was intending to wait a month before commenting but this is amazing. 
I am grateful to, I think it was DavidA, who suggested I spend time with it when I didn't get it in a brief audition. 
I feel a slice of humble pie may be in order!


----------



## benjammin79

Anyone else notice how much the Mojo seems to love 16bit/44.1khz (redbook standard CD) ?  I feel like some of my 16bit flac files sound more realistic than even some of my DSD.


----------



## benjammin79

I wonder if any local club DJs  use the Mojo?   I think you might get everyone dancing way more.  You'd  probably become a pretty in demand DJ.  Hmmm... I may do it!


----------



## maxh22

benjammin79 said:


> Anyone else notice how much the Mojo seems to love 16bit/44.1khz (redbook standard CD) ?  I feel like some of my 16bit flac files sound more realistic than even some of my DSD.


 
 Yes!! I never really understood whats so great about DSD. It takes up a lot of storage and doesn't sound any better than redbook imo. I've even tested DSD tracks out with Lampizator (Many reviewers believe DSD sounds better with lampis) and didn't find a significant enough difference to cancel my Tidal subscription.


----------



## maxh22

benjammin79 said:


> I wonder if any local club DJs  use the Mojo?   I think you might get everyone dancing way more.  You'd  probably become a pretty in demand DJ.  Hmmm... I may do it!


 
 if you become a DJ and use Mojo as your source, Rob and John will teleport to your club and start dancing along with the crowd.


----------



## vapman

I would run two Mojos into a DJ mixer if I could afford two Mojos to bring out.


----------



## NaiveSound

When the SD/WiFi Mojo Module will come out... It will break the Internet


----------



## pureangus62

maxh22 said:


> Yes!! I never really understood whats so great about DSD. It takes up a lot of storage and doesn't sound any better than redbook imo. I've even tested DSD tracks out with Lampizator (Many reviewers believe DSD sounds better with lampis) and didn't find a significant enough difference to cancel my Tidal subscription.


 
  
 I think that DSD 128 does have a slight edge over 16/44, but the price difference doesnt make it worth it by any means. Anything short of intense, focused listening and you probably wouldnt be able to tell a lick of difference in quality (on equally decent recordings)


----------



## headwhacker

pureangus62 said:


> I think that DSD 128 does have a slight edge over 16/44, but the price difference doesnt make it worth it by any means. Anything short of* intense, focused listening* and you probably wouldnt be able to tell a lick of difference in quality (on equally decent recordings)


 
  
 It's like holding your breath you mean.


----------



## Naugrim

Ordered the Noble K10 Encores, and I'm planning on getting a Mojo. My question is this, is a new version coming out soon or am I safe to buy the current one?


----------



## Delayeed

DSD is useless. Pretty much nothing supports it yet and you can't process DSD in most DAWs anyway. Most of the "DSD" stuff out there is converted from PCM anyway which defeats the whole purpose... Also no one can't blind test and see "oh DSD is better because bla bla" Just can't do it. PCM is where it's at. Hopefully not too big of a derail


----------



## rkt31

yes dsd128 is a bit better and dsd256 sounds very good but problem of softness remains. higher rate dsd is better in noise though. I listened to some of yarlung dsd256 jazz tracks those were nothing short of amazing on mojo.


----------



## maxh22

naugrim said:


> Ordered the Noble K10 Encores, and I'm planning on getting a Mojo. My question is this, is a new version coming out soon or am I safe to buy the current one?


 
 You are very safe my friend. There won't be a Mojo 2 for quite a long time....


----------



## analogmusic

Yes, the FPGA in Mojo is the latest one, can't see an update to that for the next 10 years.
  
 I'm not expert, but lately, Moore's law seems to be running out of steam.


----------



## UNOE

analogmusic said:


> Yes, the FPGA in Mojo is the latest one, can't see an update to that for the next 10 years.
> 
> I'm not expert, but lately, Moore's law seems to be running out of steam.




It should be easy to get more energy effiency out of the fpga within a few years. However the amp is liley using more power than the FPGA. As far as design it doesn't need to improve much if it's already this good, then better tech will only improve effiency. I don't believe there would be a need to add more processing power at this point so next step is to cut energy consumption.


----------



## x RELIC x

unoe said:


> It should be easy to get more energy effiency out of the fpga within a few years. However *the amp is liley using more power* than the FPGA. As far as design it doesn't need to improve much if it's already this good, then better tech will only improve effiency. I don't believe there would be a need to add more processing power at this point so next step is to cut energy consumption.




What amp. :wink_face:

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/02/chord-electronics-mojo-lost-found/




> _Watts’ reply: “It has an identical architecture to Hugo. Conventional DAC’s have two I-to-V converters, differential-to-single ended converter, followed by a headphone buffer. That’s four active gain stages plus a lot of passive components to do the filtering. All this complexity means poor transparency and a harder sound quality.”
> 
> “Mojo on the other hand has a single gain Class A stage with enough current to drive headphones directly. This design is so successful in SQ and measurements I now use it even when you do not need the large 0.5A RMS output currents. So there is no extra stage, you are not double amping.”_


----------



## Forty6

It's already amazing it doesn't even need a amp to have such tremendous output to drive 600-800 ohms headphone . That power is More than sufficient to drive my iem.. to its fullest


----------



## ubs28

Based on the link above, can the Chord Mojo really be compared to the dcs Vivaldi? If so, thank you chord for making a portable DAC with that kind of quality that I can use with my iPhone.


----------



## Toolman

We need a portable DAC with a balanced output...Chord are you listening?


----------



## x RELIC x

toolman said:


> We need a portable DAC with a balanced output...Chord are you listening?  :wink_face:




No we don't. Balanced is an answer to an issue Chord DACs don't have. You can find out why in the third post of this thread as to why Chord doesn't feel balanced is better vs SE from their DACs.

Or you can read it here:





> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> _Balance operation is a fix for problems we don't have. We have no substrate noise and we have plenty of output swing. Single ended done right is far better than a balanced design far less distortion_.







> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...






> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> _Component count is very important for transparency. Doubling the number of parts in the direct signal path does degrade depth perception and detail resolution.
> 
> But there is another problem with balanced operation. Imagine a balanced differential in, differential out amplifier. The input stage is normally a differential pair (maybe cascoded) with a constant current source. Now the input stage is free to move up and down to accommodate the common mode voltage - but the input stage common mode impedance is non linear, and if the common mode voltage has a signal component (it always will have due to component tolerances) then this will create a signal dependent error current, thereby generating distortion. Unfortunately, the negative feedback loop of the amplifier can't correct for this distortion as it can't see the error on the summing nodes. So there will always be a limit to the performance. With SE operation, this problem does not occur, as the differential input stage is clamped to ground.
> ...


----------



## music4mhell

toolman said:


> We need a portable DAC with a balanced output...Chord are you listening?


 
 I am super happy with unbalanced output.. onc eyou have balanced out, then you have to have a balanced adapter for all headphones/earbuds


----------



## noobandroid

music4mhell said:


> I am super happy with unbalanced output.. onc eyou have balanced out, then you have to have a balanced adapter for all headphones/earbuds


 
 SE fine by me too


----------



## Toolman

music4mhell said:


> toolman said:
> 
> 
> > We need a portable DAC with a balanced output...Chord are you listening?
> ...


 

 Yes...but a couple of my amps are optimised for balanced output. Most, if not all of my cables are terminated with balanced connectors so this is the route I want to move forward. Of course, just because there is a balanced output does not mean that you cannot use them SE but it would be beneficial to those who needed them.

 Besides there are 2 headphone output in the Mojo as it is...if we could have one that's balanced that would be great


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

toolman said:


> We need a portable DAC with a balanced output...Chord are you listening?  :wink_face:




Why? Balanced solves a problem that doesn't exist in the consumer audio market.


----------



## Toolman

grumpyoldguy said:


> toolman said:
> 
> 
> > We need a portable DAC with a balanced output...Chord are you listening?
> ...


 

 Then why are they being around in the first place?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

toolman said:


> Then why are they being around in the first place?




It's used in professional environments (for a reason) and companies think (know) they can get more money by convincing consumers they need it. 

In other words, it exists for the same reason "brilliant pebbles" do.

If you're running a hundred meters of cable behind and around a power rack, you might have a need for balanced. I assure you though, you're not picking any appreciable noise on the cable between your portable amp and your headphones.


----------



## Mojo ideas

toolman said:


> Then why are they being around in the first place?


 Most designers don't have access to the technologies we have therefore they must look around for alternative solutions to the substrate noise and low battery voltage, 
 hence poor output voltage swing problems. As I've said balancing a design is a imperfect fix for a problem that we don't have so we don't need to do it.


----------



## UNOE

x relic x said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > It should be easy to get more energy effiency out of the fpga within a few years. However *the amp is liley using more power* than the FPGA. As far as design it doesn't need to improve much if it's already this good, then better tech will only improve effiency. I don't believe there would be a need to add more processing power at this point so next step is to cut energy consumption.
> ...




Yeah, I don't believe that portion of the design would benefit with lower power consumption as much as a die shrink of fpga itself would at least percentage wise.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

unoe said:


> Yeah, I don't believe that portion of the design would benefit with lower power consumption as much as a die shrink of fpga itself would at least percentage wise.


 
  
 28nm CMOS is a good balance between power and cost.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mojo ideas said:


> Most designers don't have access to the technologies we have therefore they must look around for alternative solutions to the substrate noise and low battery voltage,
> hence poor output voltage swing problems. As I've said balancing a design is a imperfect fix for a problem that we don't have so we don't need to do it.




Very true.


----------



## UNOE

grumpyoldguy said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't believe that portion of the design would benefit with lower power consumption as much as a die shrink of fpga itself would at least percentage wise.
> ...




The original question in context was what could be improved 10 years from now as far as tech. Die shrink in 5 years would be likely. But my point was not much would improve on the overall output but power consumption should be little lower at some point but not much lower. 
I'm guessing only about 30% power savings after few years with a major die shrink, once it's cost effective of course.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

unoe said:


> The original question in context was what could be improved 10 years from now as far as tech. Die shrink in 5 years would be likely. But my point was not much would improve on the overall output but power consumption should be little lower at some point but not much lower.
> I'm guessing only about 30% power savings after few years with a major die shrink, once it's cost effective of course.




Smaller processes are already available. Samsung has just ramped to production level for a 10nm based SoC. More relevantly, Xilinx has offerings using a 16nm process and Altera has products using a 14nm process. 

What is your power estimate based on?


----------



## Mython

benjammin79 said:


> Anyone else notice how much the Mojo seems to love 16bit/44.1khz (redbook standard CD) ?  I feel like some of my 16bit flac files sound more realistic than even some of my DSD.


 
  
  
=784602&advanced=1]*Yep.*


----------



## UNOE

grumpyoldguy said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > The original question in context was what could be improved 10 years from now as far as tech. Die shrink in 5 years would be likely. But my point was not much would improve on the overall output but power consumption should be little lower at some point but not much lower.
> ...




I think everyone is aware those processes are available. But when it's cost effective for smaller company to use those processes is later. That's same point you made earlier. 28nm is best now for company at this size but not forever. Die shrinks usually yield about 30% power savings this is just a general guess based on very little knowledge of mojo design.
Again the context of the response was will 10 years from now a better mojo be out. I don't believe it will get much better output. At lease hearable difference. Because mojo test near perfect now so what is there to improve? Power consumption can be improved over time with same design though. But probably not by a whole lot. The point was the guy should buy mojo now not wait 5 to 10 years for something better.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

unoe said:


> I think everyone is aware those processes are available. But when it's cost effective for smaller company to use those processes is later. That's same point you made earlier. 28nm is best now for company at this size but not forever. Die shrinks usually yield about 30% power savings this is just a general guess based on very little knowledge of mojo design.
> Again the context of the response was will 10 years from now a better mojo be out. I don't believe it will get much better output. At lease hearable difference. Because mojo test near perfect now so what is there to improve? Power consumption can be improved over time with same design though. But probably not by a whole lot. The point was the guy should buy mojo now not wait 5 to 10 years for something better.


 
  
 Die shrinks of what proportion? Is this a swag (based on what?) or just pure speculation? I ask because I've read that smaller transistors use less power, but I don't know enough about it to know why or how to estimate the power savings.... Just trying to learn something new. The only reason I made my previous comment is because I've sat through enough vendor product roadmap meetings to have the generic plot of cost/performance burned into the back of my eyelids.


----------



## esm87

Bit of a noob question but I cyrrently use Tidal for my FLAC file music. How would I obtain music and put it on my phone as FLAC format? 

It would be great to have dedicated memory cards for certain genres that I could play through uapp or some other without having to be on TIDAL but still get the maximum mojo benefit

Cheers


----------



## tkteo

grumpyoldguy said:


> Die shrinks of what proportion? Is this a swag (based on what?) or just pure speculation? I ask because I've read that smaller transistors use less power, but I don't know enough about it to know why or how to estimate the power savings.... Just trying to learn something new. The only reason I made my previous comment is because I've sat through enough vendor product roadmap meetings to have the generic plot of cost/performance burned into the back of my eyelids.


 
  
 There is the claim on the Artix-7 product intro webpage that 28nm process gives up to 50% power savings over 45nm process. https://www.xilinx.com/products/silicon-devices/fpga/artix-7.html


----------



## Deftone

benjammin79 said:


> Anyone else notice how much the Mojo seems to love 16bit/44.1khz (redbook standard CD) ?  I feel like some of my 16bit flac files sound more realistic than even some of my DSD.


 
  
 i no longer feel the need to look in to any music files higher than CD quality which is also a bonus for me anyway because i love physical music.


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> i no longer feel the need to look in to any music files higher than CD quality which is also a bonus for me anyway because i love physical music.




Is dsd audibly better in resolution then other formats?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> Is dsd audibly better in resolution then other formats?


 
  
 i think DSD sounds dull, give it a try for yourself though.


----------



## howdy

mojo ideas said:


> Yes it should be! As we've been pushing our distributor in the USA for weeks to bring his prices more into line with the UKs new financial reality.



By chance will the Chord Mojo leather case receive a lower price as well?


----------



## NaiveSound

howdy said:


> By chance will the Chord Mojo leather case receive a lower price as well?




I was looking for one a few weeks ago too... While I didn't buy one, I saw that ebay had some offbrand protective cases.. But came from China which takes a long time for USA. I'd figure over a year.... U know... By now more manufacturers and options for mojo cases, since it was such a hit product


----------



## UNOE

grumpyoldguy said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone is aware those processes are available. But when it's cost effective for smaller company to use those processes is later. That's same point you made earlier. 28nm is best now for company at this size but not forever. Die shrinks usually yield about 30% power savings this is just a general guess based on very little knowledge of mojo design.
> ...


 
 Not speculation, sorry this is way off topic.  Die shrinks are well documented for 3 decades plus.  When any architecture is moved to a smaller die there is always energy improvements.  You can move any same chip design to any die shrink and see less power consumption which also has less heat.  Moving to smaller die doesn't increase performance clock for clock if architecture is same it should perform the same.  However many architecture take in heat considerations and don't need to ramp down clock speeds as often so they may appear to perform faster.  But if you where running both at 100% and max clocks were the same they would perform the same with one using more power.  Also when moving a architecture to a smaller die many companies will increase the max clocks because there is more wiggle room in the heat and power department, so you rarely see a die shrink without at least clock speed change.  But most die shrinks come with completely new architecture so you don't think or hear about it often.  But there is plenty of architectures through out the years that have received die shrinks only.


----------



## guliver

I am playing high resolution file with HibyMusic from android no problem I get the yellow light but from IOS same file and player I get the red power light am I missing anything? also in Hibymusic ios  DSD mode and SRC are missing!


----------



## jmills8

guliver said:


> I am playing high resolution file with HibyMusic from android no problem I get the yellow light but from IOS same file and player I get the red power light am I missing anything? also in Hibymusic ios  DSD mode and SRC are missing!


 Are you enjoying the music ?


----------



## guliver

jmills8 said:


> Are you enjoying the music ?


 

 LOL of course just curious, so far the Mojo is a big thumb up no regrets at al,l I am rediscovering a lot of my all records with a new ear


----------



## jmills8

guliver said:


> LOL of course just curious, so far the Mojo is a big thumb up no regrets at al,l I am rediscovering a lot of my all records with a new ear


 try to keep the joy as long as possible before the thinking ruins the party.


----------



## bytor33

naivesound said:


> Is dsd audibly better in resolution then other formats?




I wouldn't say better resolution necessarily, it just seems to have a natural, analog smoothness to it.


----------



## Igor Ruzaev

Hi everyone ! Another alternative case for Mojo DAP, looks really awesome and ergonomic
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHORD-Mojo-Handmade-Natural-Leather-Case-ONLY-protection-case-for-DAC-/131992795655?hash=item1ebb623a07:g:gKcAAOSw5cNYHCkf


----------



## EagleWings

Thanks for sharing this. Looks really nice!


----------



## Forty6

igor ruzaev said:


> Hi everyone ! Another alternative case for Mojo DAP, looks really awesome and ergonomic
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHORD-Mojo-Handmade-Natural-Leather-Case-ONLY-protection-case-for-DAC-/131992795655?hash=item1ebb623a07:g:gKcAAOSw5cNYHCkf





Is that branded ? By Valentino ?


----------



## Igor Ruzaev

forty6 said:


> Is that branded ? By Valentino ?


 
 Hell no, that would be really strange )


----------



## Peter Hyatt

howdy said:


> By chance will the Chord Mojo leather case receive a lower price as well?


 

 As advised here, I received 2nd Mojo for my wife's Christmas present...
  
 yeah, she is listening to it now.  Her birthday is this week and I just couldn't keep it hidden.


----------



## audi0nick128

peter hyatt said:


> As advised here, I received 2nd Mojo for my wife's Christmas present...
> 
> yeah, she is listening to it now.  Her birthday is this week and I just couldn't keep it hidden.




You should have waited till her birthday and just swap birthday and Christmas present... Now when you give her the birthday present as well, you will most likely cave and buy her another 'small thing' for Christmas... 

Hm or is this thinking the reason I'm single?


----------



## god-bluff

What continues to impress me most about the Mojo is its ability to bring the most out of fairly modest headphones or maybe just bring out there hidden potential 

I've already said I love it with the HD25 but I can be wearing a pair of small comfortable lightweight on ear headphones like the Sony MDR10RC (EDIT just needed to add £35!) I'm currently listening to. Playing large scale full orchestral classical music I could swear I am listening to full size open phones.

 The soundstage. Instrumental placement and the sense of space but with infinitely better comfort.


----------



## god-bluff

Should add the Mojo is some sort of 'leveller'

It smooths out the sound of brighter headphones (DT990,MF100 for Example) and injects a little more life into warmer ones (the Sonys mentioned above and my Focals) so much so that their differences are narrowed.

Improves most headphones but the biggest improvements are with the cheaper smaller phones.
AlL in my very humble opinion :-S 

 Only the DT150 disappointed for some reason. Oh...my single armature EB50 earphones sound a terrible muddy mess for some reason only through Mojo. Strange


----------



## headfry

I agree...my opinion of the Grado SR325e has been uplifted greatly
 since listening through Mojo - the difference between the 325e and the 
 GS1000i is much less than before, when I was using a lesser dac (ALO the Island)
 or straight through iPhone 6s.
  
  
 Yes, (like any top sq dac/amp should) Mojo brings out the potential of many - perhaps most - headphones.
  
 Having said this, I feel Mojo is overkill for a hp like the Grado SR80e.


----------



## god-bluff

headfry said:


> I agree...my opinion of the Grado SR325e has been uplifted greatly
> since listening through Mojo - the difference between the 325e and the
> GS1000i is much less than before, when I was using a lesser dac (ALO the Island)
> or straight through iPhone 6s.
> ...




Don't own a Grado now but does the Mojo similarly bring the SR80e closer to the 325?

I have considered getting another Grado but the 325 a bit more than I can spend around the moment (all my spare money went on Mojo)


----------



## krismusic

igor ruzaev said:


> Hi everyone ! Another alternative case for Mojo DAP, looks really awesome and ergonomic
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHORD-Mojo-Handmade-Natural-Leather-Case-ONLY-protection-case-for-DAC-/131992795655?hash=item1ebb623a07:g:gKcAAOSw5cNYHCkf



We are all different.  That looks ugly to me. The official case is hard to beat IMHO.


----------



## corius

krismusic said:


> We are all different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +1


----------



## maxh22

krismusic said:


> We are all different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1


----------



## headfry

god-bluff said:


> Don't own a Grado now but does the Mojo similarly bring the SR80e closer to the 325?
> 
> I have considered getting another Grado but the 325 a bit more than I can spend around the moment (all my spare money went on Mojo)


 

 The Mojo will give you about the best sound that the SR80e has to give.....
 however the 325e IMHO is a big step up - esp in the bass reach, definition and weight,
 but also giving a more refined and detailed sound, with better soundstage, layering and imaging.
  
 Still, if the 80e is your maximum amount....the Mojo will do it justice. 
 However you may get upgrade-iris and later want a better hp; if the 325e has
 the signature that agrees it's a better long term bet for musical satisfaction.
 Some find the high end of the 325e's too sharp...I can understand that esp. if you listen at louder levels....
 I listen at pretty low volumes where the qualities of the 325e really benefit. So
 be sure to audition whenever buying any audio equipment...one man's meat is another's poison.
  
 I also think that the 325e is likely the most economical Grado to really reveal the sq of a dac/amp such as Mojo.
  
 BTW I bought my last two Grado's used...good way to get the best 
 value (from a reliable seller of course).


----------



## doggiemom

howdy said:


> By chance will the Chord Mojo leather case receive a lower price as well?


 

 I bought a Mojo and the case from Amazon.co.uk at the same time.  Because of the exchange rate, the case was cheaper (in USD) than the price from a US vendor.  The shipping was inexpensive, and I ordered on Sunday and the case came on Tuesday.  The Mojo came on Wednesday, but not a bad turn around time!


----------



## howdy

doggiemom said:


> I bought a Mojo and the case from Amazon.co.uk at the same time.  Because of the exchange rate, the case was cheaper (in USD) than the price from a US vendor.  The shipping was inexpensive, and I ordered on Sunday and the case came on Tuesday.  The Mojo came on Wednesday, but not a bad turn around time!


 
 Thanks! I will have to look into that.


----------



## guliver

This knock off from http://www.ebay.com/itm/182099548730?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT is working perfect with IOS 10.1 and Mojo I guess going to return my MD821AM/A


----------



## doggiemom

howdy said:


> Thanks! I will have to look into that.


 

 I hope this helps:  here is the breakdown:

 Order was placed on 10/16.  I paid $83.77 (including shipping) for the case, and $435.69 (including shipping) for the Mojo.  They were sent in 2 separate packages, hence maybe slightly higher shipping charges?  I feel a little bad about taking advantage of the pounds' currency deflation......... on the other hand, maybe it is karmic balance from when I was married to a Brit and had to take his relatives to the outlet mall every time they visited.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Every.  Single.  Visit.


----------



## howdy

doggiemom said:


> I hope this helps:  here is the breakdown:
> 
> Order was placed on 10/16.  I paid $83.77 (including shipping) for the case, and $435.69 (including shipping) for the Mojo.  They were sent in 2 separate packages, hence maybe slightly higher shipping charges?  I feel a little bad about taking advantage of the pounds' currency deflation......... on the other hand, maybe it is karmic balance from when I was married to a Brit and had to take his relatives to the outlet mall every time they visited.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow thats amazing, Im hoping to sell my iDSD Micro soon to fund this. Hopefully it will stay that price for awhile.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I would buy a mojo again, but they don't pair well with the Campfire Andromedas................so I guess I have to find an alternative.


----------



## howdy

dithyrambes said:


> I would buy a mojo again, but they don't pair well with the Campfire Andromedas................so I guess I have to find an alternative.


 
 Buy my DSD Micro!


----------



## doggiemom

howdy said:


> Wow thats amazing, Im hoping to sell my iDSD Micro soon to fund this. Hopefully it will stay that price for awhile.


 

 That is my last big purchase for a while.  I can get away with buying cheap IEMs from China, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I am on a spending hiatus for a while...... I convinced Husband to go to Cam Jam in NYC, so I am trying not to buy stuff, as we are still negotiating what my Cam Jam budget will be.


----------



## zam1

doggiemom said:


> I hope this helps:  here is the breakdown:
> 
> Order was placed on 10/16.  I paid $83.77 (including shipping) for the case, and $435.69 (including shipping) for the Mojo.  They were sent in 2 separate packages, hence maybe slightly higher shipping charges?  I feel a little bad about taking advantage of the pounds' currency deflation......... on the other hand, maybe it is karmic balance from when I was married to a Brit and had to take his relatives to the outlet mall every time they visited.
> 
> ...


 
 Seriously considering buying a second Mojo as a gift through Amazon UK and having it shipped here to the states. The shipping speed you received was impressive. Was that normal shipping or Global Priority may I ask? BTW, is the Mojo you received the newer vintage with the inscribed housing or like mine with the sticker - just curious.


----------



## Forty6

igor ruzaev said:


> Hell no, that would be really strange )




Ha ok , by having a second look at it , it's sort of a nice looking piece of leather .
Pricing is quite reasonable consider it's a handmade+ free shipping leather .

So thank for sharing


----------



## liyzag1

which is the best dap to pair with the mojo and roxanne 1 using silver dragon v2 
  
  
 portability is very imp !
  
 someone recommended the shanling m1 
  
 any other ??
  
 thanks !


----------



## headwhacker

liyzag1 said:


> which is the best dap to pair with the mojo and roxanne 1 using silver dragon v2
> 
> 
> portability is very imp !
> ...




M1 is a good pair. But imo a used ak100 + Sysconcept is the best match.


----------



## howdy

headwhacker said:


> M1 is a good pair. But imo a used ak100 + Sysconcept is the best match.



 

After a lot of reviewing I will be going with the Fiio X3ii for various reasons, only downfall is only 1 mSD slot. I like the scroll wheel and UI is simple, real native DSD playback. The form factor with the two is really close and I like Coax connection the best. Have you tried this combo before?


----------



## EagleWings

liyzag1 said:


> which is the best dap to pair with the mojo and roxanne 1 using silver dragon v2
> *portability is very imp !*
> someone recommended the shanling m1
> any other ??


 
  
 Try the Sony Walkman A15/16/17 or the A25/26/27. Very portable and amazing UI. But the battery life will be brought down to 10-15Hrs when used as a digital transport for a DAC. As a standalone player it can last close to 35-40Hrs.
  
 Your other options are as suggested: Fiio X3ii, AK100.
  
 I hear the Hidizs AP60 will soon receive an update that will enable it to be used as a digital transport for DACs.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

audi0nick128 said:


> You should have waited till her birthday and just swap birthday and Christmas present... Now when you give her the birthday present as well, you will most likely cave and buy her another 'small thing' for Christmas...
> 
> Hm or is this thinking the reason I'm single?


 

 Shoulda woulda coulda, but....
  
 she is so happy!  
  
 Sharing Mojo was fun, but we do have different moods for different music and the savings is significant!   UK Amazon shipped immediately and all is well!


----------



## almarti

headfry said:


> The Mojo will give you about the best sound that the SR80e has to give.....
> however the 325e IMHO is a big step up - esp in the bass reach, definition and weight,
> but also giving a more refined and detailed sound, with better soundstage, layering and imaging.
> 
> ...


 
 Have you (or anyone) paired Mojo with Ether Flow?
 Now I am using Mojo with Ety ER-4PT and HD600 and I would like to complete it with planar technology in Ether Flow price range.
 Any other alternative to Ether Flow in planar space?


----------



## audi0nick128

peter hyatt said:


> Shoulda woulda coulda, but....
> 
> she is so happy!
> 
> Sharing Mojo was fun, but we do have different moods for different music and the savings is significant!   UK Amazon shipped immediately and all is well!




Yeah you got a good point there. 
How about a pair of Nighthawks as a Christmas gift. They are also offered at a great price right now  

Mine are still burning in, but they are really special and at about 350$ they are a no Brainer and a nice compliment to your T1s, I would say. 
Together with Mojo this is the sub 1k combo to beat. 

Cheers


----------



## nmatheis

I agree with audi0nick128 in the Nighthawk recommendation. At $350 they're a steal, and Skylar and the other people I've interacted with at audioquest have been super nice. And they sound great with Shanling M1 + Mojo


----------



## nmatheis

almarti said:


> Have you (or anyone) paired Mojo with Ether Flow?
> Now I am using Mojo with Ety ER-4PT and HD600 and I would like to complete it with planar technology in Ether Flow price range.
> Any other alternative to Ether Flow in planar space?




Tonally different, but I prefer HiFiMAN Edition X for a planar in this general price range and you can pick up the original at a discount now that HEX v2 has been released. It's going for $1200-1400 at the sites I've looked at. A bonus is that HEX even sounds good straight out of a smartphone. Con is that Ether Flow most likely scales better.


----------



## rkt31

@EagleWings, how do you get digital out from Sony a15 ? if it can be used as transport, it can be on of the the cheapest transport to mojo !


----------



## doggiemom

zam1 said:


> Seriously considering buying a second Mojo as a gift through Amazon UK and having it shipped here to the states. The shipping speed you received was impressive. Was that normal shipping or Global Priority may I ask? BTW, is the Mojo you received the newer vintage with the inscribed housing or like mine with the sticker - just curious.


 

 It was Amazon Global Priority.
 The logo is inscribed.  Here is a pic without the case:


----------



## EagleWings

rkt31 said:


> @EagleWings, how do you get digital out from Sony a15 ? if it can be used as transport, it can be on of the the cheapest transport to mojo !


 
  
 I have not tried this cable myself, but I got this link from one of the threads here on Head-Fi a while back:
  
*Edit: Apparently this cable does not work with the Mojo. Please see below post for the link to the cable to connect Sony Walkman to Mojo or Hugo*
https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478365180&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+walkman+dac+ha2+cable


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> rkt31 said:
> 
> 
> > @EagleWings, how do you get digital out from Sony a15 ? if it can be used as transport, it can be on of the the cheapest transport to mojo !
> ...


 
  
  
 Please don't buy that cable to use a Sony DAP with Mojo - as quoted in post #3:
  


mathi8vadhanan said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > This cable looks really interesting also!
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
  
  
 To successfully connect a (suitable) Sony DAP to Mojo, you will need a *'Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output*'
  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF086HE


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> Please don't buy that cable to use a Sony DAP with Mojo - as quoted in post #3:
> 
> To successfully connect a (suitable) Sony DAP to Mojo, you will need a *'Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output*'
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF086HE


 
  
 Thanks for clearing that up.. Will make a note of it..


----------



## RPB65

Lavricable is NOT working with Mojo, iPhone 6S+, iOS 10.2 (14C5062e) version of the software.


----------



## howdy

@EagleWings

I see you have the X3ii and Mojo, how are you liking that pairing? I just bought the X3ii and a cable from PETEREX coming soon I just need to order a Mojo. I just had one not to long ago and traded it for Opus#1 and now I want a Mojo again. You live and you learn I guess.


----------



## Mython

FWIW, I wouldn't recommend using a Sony DAP with Mojo, if it's intended for regular portable use.
  
 I used a Sony NW-ZX1 with Hugo for a week (thankyou @ OK-Guy) and I found 2 things:
  
  

The ZX1 battery life was appalling when feeding a digital signal to Mojo. I don't know it this was due to the decryption (or whatever it is Sony have implemented) guzzling CPU cycles, or some other bus-related reason, but, as many have noted, Sony DAPs just don't have good battery life when used as digital transports to DACs / DAC-amps.
The reliability of the digital connection was superb - I was very impressed with how rapidly (almost instantaneously) & reliably the ZX1 would connect with Mojo - it never dropped the connection at all. Never.
  
  
 So, good & bad...


----------



## RPB65

I don't understand why you would pair ZX2 with Mojo. The ZX2 is portability supreme with one of the best sounds you can get.
 Mojo is also one of the best sounds you can get, however is different to me than the ZX2 sounds. I would not pair them up. However I do have all the music I need on my iPhone. That is a far far better streaming device than the ZX2 will ever be.


----------



## EagleWings

howdy said:


> @EagleWings
> 
> I see you have the X3ii and Mojo, how are you liking that pairing? I just bought the X3ii and a cable from PETEREX coming soon I just need to order a Mojo. I just had one not to long ago and traded it for Opus#1 and now I want a Mojo again. You live and you learn I guess.


 
  
 X3ii is one of the best transports for the Mojo in the price range IMO. The UI as well as the co-ax connection to Mojo is reliable and stable.


----------



## howdy

eaglewings said:


> X3ii is one of the best transports for the Mojo in the price range IMO. The UI as well as the co-ax connection to Mojo is reliable and stable.



 

Cool, thanks. I was looking at buying the M1 but I think its to new and want to see the issues its having fixed first. Also, I want to see how that USB jack is going to hold up over time.


----------



## doggiemom

rpb65 said:


> Lavricable is NOT working with Mojo, iPhone 6S+, iOS 10.2 (14C5062e) version of the software.


 

 Crap.  I ordered one a few days ago.


----------



## zam1

doggiemom said:


> It was Amazon Global Priority.
> The logo is inscribed.  Here is a pic without the case:


 
 Thanks! ...now heading over to Amazon's UK site to spend some money...


----------



## esm87

Hi guys, just curious, is there any audible difference between 16 and 24 bit audio? I currently stream tidal hifi, is the difference between 16 bit and 24 going to be easily noticeable? I dont know where or how I would listen to 2r bit audio?

Cheers


----------



## tomwoo

Unfortunately the judgement of audio quality is completely different (much more difficult and subjective) from video quality, say 4K video is clearly better than 1080P, but it's not necessarily the case when it comes to the comparison of 16bit and 24bit audio.


----------



## esm87

tomwoo said:


> Unfortunately the judgement of audio quality is completely different (much more difficult and subjective) from video quality, say 4K video is clearly better than 1080P, but it's not necessarily the case when it comes to the comparison of 16bit and 24bit audio.


ah ok, thanks for the input


----------



## Delayeed

esm87 said:


> Hi guys, just curious, is there any audible difference between 16 and 24 bit audio? I currently stream tidal hifi, is the difference between 16 bit and 24 going to be easily noticeable? I dont know where or how I would listen to 2r bit audio?
> 
> Cheers


 
 Impossible. 24 bit is basically just used to get more headroom during recording and mixing. 16 bit already has a 96dB signal to noise ratio.


----------



## esm87

delayeed said:


> Impossible. 24 bit is basically just used to get more headroom during recording and mixing. 16 bit already has a 96dB signal to noise ratio.


cheers, just looking to get the absolute maximum I can out of mojo, thanks for the input


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rpb65 said:


> Lavricable is NOT working with Mojo, iPhone 6S+, iOS 10.2 (14C5062e) version of the software.


 

 I just sent mine back to Lavricable.  It is very expensive and the $30 to update it seems reasonable.  They responded immediately via email and I have mine already in transit to them.  
  
 I look forward to getting the tiny cable back. 
  
 My wife is enjoying her Mojo from amazon. uk, day and night.  I forget what her voice sounds like!  
  
 Now to see about the kids and Mojo Christmas....


----------



## x RELIC x

almarti said:


> Have you (or anyone) paired Mojo with Ether Flow?
> Now I am using Mojo with Ety ER-4PT and HD600 and I would like to complete it with planar technology in Ether Flow price range.
> Any other alternative to Ether Flow in planar space?




Mojo and ETHER Flow are fantastic. 




nmatheis said:


> Tonally different, but I prefer HiFiMAN Edition X for a planar in this general price range and you can pick up the original at a discount now that HEX v2 has been released. It's going for $1200-1400 at the sites I've looked at. A bonus is that HEX even sounds good straight out of a smartphone. *Con is that Ether Flow most likely scales better*.




I didn't find Mojo really lacking compared to driving the ETHER Flow from the 9W Liquid Gold or DAVE. Seriously, the Flow's aren't too much for the Mojo at all. Personal preference, well, as you well know, that's a completely individual choice. The HEX is easier to drive and cheaper though.

:wink_face:


----------



## RPB65

peter hyatt said:


> I just sent mine back to Lavricable.  It is very expensive and the $30 to update it seems reasonable.  They responded immediately via email and I have mine already in transit to them.
> 
> I look forward to getting the tiny cable back.
> 
> ...




What update is done to Lavricable?
Mine has worked with other iOS versions so I still feel with another beta or update it will work again. This is how it was when I first got iOS 10.


----------



## liyzag1

does the mojo work wit the m1 ?
 how does it sound, how do they connect ??
  
 thanks


----------



## nmatheis

liyzag1 said:


> does the mojo work wit the m1 ?
> how does it sound, how do they connect ??
> 
> thanks




Yup, M1 connects via USB C to Micro USB OTG cable. Easy-peasy! 

It sounds like Mojo, so read a review of two to get a sense of whether or not Mojo sound would appeal to you.


----------



## liyzag1

nmatheis said:


> Yup, M1 connects via USB C to Micro USB OTG cable. Easy-peasy!
> 
> It sounds like Mojo, so read a review of two to get a sense of whether or not Mojo sound would appeal to you.


 

 can u plz post link of review !!!!
  
 thanks a ton !


----------



## x RELIC x

liyzag1 said:


> can u plz post link of review !!!!
> 
> thanks a ton !




He means a review of the Mojo as that's what the pair will sound like. Lots of reviews of the Mojo on Head Fi and elsewhere.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo


----------



## liyzag1

x relic x said:


> He means a review of the Mojo as that's what the pair will sound like. Lots of reviews of the Mojo on Head Fi and elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo


 

 thanks !!


----------



## DoctaCosmos

being that the mojo is so technically correct in about all aspects, is it common to find amps that bottleneck it's performance? if so, what are some that are known not to?


----------



## JWahl

doctacosmos said:


> being that the mojo is so technically correct in about all aspects, is it common to find amps that bottleneck it's performance? if so, what are some that are known not to?




Objective performance perhaps. I still preferred the HD-650 from the Valhalla 2 out of the Mojo, but the Grado RS2e sounded better straight from the Mojo. But as I'm currently selling the Valhalla, it's not a big enough jump for me to justify keep it. So I'm selling some stuff to buy a better headphone (Elear). I suspect the Mojo will drive it well. If I still had my Torpedo III, I'd uneqivocally prefer that, but it boils down to personal preference. Driving straight out of the Mojo is the most "purist" approach.


----------



## FiJAAS

Which accessory will guarantee a perfect connection to the mojo? CCK or Fiio L19?


----------



## DoctaCosmos

jwahl said:


> Objective performance perhaps. I still preferred the HD-650 from the Valhalla 2 out of the Mojo, but the Grado RS2e sounded better straight from the Mojo. But as I'm currently selling the Valhalla, it's not a big enough jump for me to justify keep it. So I'm selling some stuff to buy a better headphone (Elear). I suspect the Mojo will drive it well. If I still had my Torpedo III, I'd uneqivocally prefer that, but it boils down to personal preference. Driving straight out of the Mojo is the most "purist" approach.





I get the more purist approach but plain and simply put, some headphone will need more power. Hopefully this simple oversight doesn't deter my original question.


----------



## x RELIC x

doctacosmos said:


> I get the more purist approach but plain and simply put, some headphone will need more power. Hopefully this simple oversight doesn't deter my original question.




So, with the HD650's sensitivity rating of 103dB SPL @1kHz, 1Vrms and an impedance of 300 Ohms what makes anyone think the Mojo can't drive the HD650 with it's 3Vrms @ 300 Ohms? Mojo has plenty of power. Synergy is a completely different conversation. I've read so many thoughts that the Hugo does fine yet the Mojo is underpowered. Mojo and Hugo have the same power output. Again, synergy and preference, not drive ability question. The math doesn't support the myth that the Mojo can't (technically) drive the HD650.


----------



## howdy

x relic x said:


> So, with the HD650's sensitivity rating of 103dB SPL @1kHz, 1Vrms and an impedance of 300 Ohms what makes anyone think the Mojo can't drive the HD650 with it's 3Vrms @ 300 Ohms? Mojo has plenty of power. Synergy is a completely different conversation. I've read so many thoughts that the Hugo does fine yet the Mojo is underpowered. Mojo and Hugo have the same power output. Again, synergy and preference, not drive ability question. The math doesn't support the myth that the Mojo can't (technically) drive the HD650.


 
 Well said Craig!


----------



## JWahl

doctacosmos said:


> I get the more purist approach but plain and simply put, some headphone will need more power. Hopefully this simple oversight doesn't deter my original question.


 
  
 If you're driving really low efficiency headphones like the HE-6 or K1000, something like the Schiit Jotunheim or Mjolnir 2 should do well, especially on the balanced output.  Even the HE-560 can soak up some current, as the Valhalla 2 will audibly distort with them.  I'm not sure how the Mojo drives the HE-560 though, probably better than the Valhalla 2 in that regard.  In regards to power, the Mojo should do fine with all but maybe some low efficiency Planars, but it may drive them OK.  Might just drain the battery faster if anything.  Beyond that though, it just depends on the type of sound you're looking for.  I tend to prefer the spacious sound and detail of a well designed, transformer coupled tube amp.  But that's just my preference.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Never said anything about the mojo not being able to drive the 650. My original question was that I acknowledge the mojos specifications being ridiculous good. Seeing that they are so good, it'd be easy to bottleneck the specifications if I were to add an external amp. I fully understand different tonal characteristics of amps but that's not what I was asking.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

All good don't worry about it


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

unoe said:


> Not speculation, sorry this is way off topic.  Die shrinks are well documented for 3 decades plus.  When any architecture is moved to a smaller die there is always energy improvements.  You can move any same chip design to any die shrink and see less power consumption which also has less heat.  Moving to smaller die doesn't increase performance clock for clock if architecture is same it should perform the same.  However many architecture take in heat considerations and don't need to ramp down clock speeds as often so they may appear to perform faster.  But if you where running both at 100% and max clocks were the same they would perform the same with one using more power.  Also when moving a architecture to a smaller die many companies will increase the max clocks because there is more wiggle room in the heat and power department, so you rarely see a die shrink without at least clock speed change.  But most die shrinks come with completely new architecture so you don't think or hear about it often.  But there is plenty of architectures through out the years that have received die shrinks only.





tkteo said:


> There is the claim on the Artix-7 product intro webpage that 28nm process gives up to 50% power savings over 45nm process. https://www.xilinx.com/products/silicon-devices/fpga/artix-7.html




This is for a specific design change. I'm wondering how one estimates power savings as a function of percentage reduction in transistor size in general terms.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

dithyrambes said:


> I would buy a mojo again, but they don't pair well with the Campfire Andromedas................so I guess I have to find an alternative.




In what sense? I used the CA Andromeda with the Mojo without any issues. 

I did opt to use an amp in between so I didn't have to have a ridiculous amount of digital attenuation, but to be honest it fixed a problem that was never an audible issue to begin with.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

delayeed said:


> Impossible. 24 bit is basically just used to get more headroom during recording and mixing. 16 bit already has a 96dB signal to noise ratio.




Achievable dynamic range, not SNR. And more than 96dB with dithering. Took me a while to wrap my head around that one ... Still not so sure about it.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

doctacosmos said:


> Never said anything about the mojo not being able to drive the 650. My original question was that I acknowledge the mojos specifications being ridiculous good. Seeing that they are so good, it'd be easy to bottleneck the specifications if I were to add an external amp. I fully understand different tonal characteristics of amps but that's not what I was asking.




The performance of well designed amplifiers is, IMO (based on my own subjective experience), good enough that any artifacts produced are inaudible. 

That said, if you were to measure it, obviously any additional analog stage would yield poorer performance than what is measured directly at the DAC output. This is of course true of any device, not just the Mojo.


----------



## liyzag1

how is the mojo different from the LPG sounding wise ???
  
 does the LPG sound alot like the ak240 as i own one 
  
 if LPG sounds like the ak240 , i have somewhat of an idea what LPG sounds like 
  
 so any1 can give the difference between mojo and ak240/ LPG ???
  
 thanks a ton !!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

liyzag1 said:


> how is the mojo different from the LPG sounding wise ???
> 
> 
> does the LPG sound alot like the ak240 as i own one
> ...




This is what you want:

http://www.stereophile.com/content/astellkern-ak240-portable-media-player-measurements

http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements


----------



## x RELIC x

doctacosmos said:


> Never said anything about the mojo not being able to drive the 650. My original question was that I acknowledge the mojos specifications being ridiculous good. Seeing that they are so good, it'd be easy to bottleneck the specifications if I were to add an external amp. I fully understand different tonal characteristics of amps but that's not what I was asking.




True. Apologies for quoting you there. I went off the rails after reading _many_ posts on the matter elsewhere. :redface:

Anyway, IMO, adding an amp will reduce objective performance (and I'm sure many know I'm a fan of measured performance), but a bottleneck is really only a bottleneck if the user doesn't enjoy what it brings to the table. Many users really enjoy the Schiit Jotunheim for example, yet others find it too bright with their headphones. In that case the answer is both a bottleneck and an enhancement. Only the listener can determine what produces the best sound for them.


----------



## analogmusic

Don't know this makes any sense, but since I changed my Iphone 6 battery yesterday, Mojo sounds even better than ever (I use Mojo 100 % from my Iphone)
  
 I did notice that many times while playing music, the Iphone would send distorted data to the Mojo, and I would then have to unplug the USB from the Mojo and reconnect it to re-establish the connection.
  
 It doesn't make any sense to me at all, but the the battery was really completely depleted on the Iphone (and losing charge too quickly), no idea why this would impact on sound quality.


----------



## liyzag1

grumpyoldguy said:


> This is what you want:
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/astellkern-ak240-portable-media-player-measurements
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements


 

 thanks a ton !!


----------



## music4mhell

https://youtu.be/hCYUujl1zTM

Chord's comparison of fpga to dac chip..

enjoy..thank you chord for such knowledgeable video..


----------



## vmixer

I've had Mojo for a month. I'm blown away. Just sounds incredible with seemingly everything (lossless Redbook/compressed/high-res, you name it)! Loving it with Shure SE846 (my end-game IEMs, fed through iPhone 7+ & CCK, Onkyo player mostly). I'm looking to add full-sized cans to the mix. Shures' isolation and lack of leakage is important at work, but at home not as necessary and I would love a comfortable option with wider soundstage.
  
 Now, I see Massdrop is doing a special version of the Senn. HD650 ($200!) AND AQ Nighthawks are quite discounted from what they were just a few weeks ago (~$350). Between these two, which would you buy and why? [Edit]: Particularly for synergy with Mojo.
  
 For completeness: I also own HD580 which, while good, are mid-forward, a bit nasal and have some treble glare/sibilance to my ear (not as nice as HD600 I auditioned about 1 year ago). Previously had Grado SR225, great immediacy/impact/slam but also a bit too much high end for me. Great for rock though.
  
 Listening is rock, electronica/beats, jazz and some classical. Thoughts?


----------



## apaar123

Can it make my phone's audio as good as a dap?


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> Can it make my phone's audio as good as a dap?




With these kind of questions you are likely to get multiple varying responses depending on who is giving you the answer. Measured performance of the Mojo is up there with some of the best DAC/amps available. I love the sound of the Mojo over any DAP I've heard. Others prefer the tonality of some DAPs. Others listen with their wallet. You really should read more on the subject. A good place to start for the Mojo is the third post of this thread, and the reviews I pointed you to earlier. 

As a side note, I see you are asking an unusually large volume of similar questions all over Head Fi. A little advice.... read reviews, get familiar with the capabilities of the gear, put some effort in. Then ask more focused questions that will give you more productive answers. In the end though there is no substitute for listening for yourself. Sorry for your wallet.


----------



## analogmusic

apaar123 said:


> Can it make my phone's audio as good as a dap?


 
  
 In my opinion,a world of musicality much better than a DAP.
  
 If you love music and want to hear music as intended by the artist, I just can't see anyone regretting buying a Mojo.
  
 Buy with Confidence.


----------



## UNOE

grumpyoldguy said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > Not speculation, sorry this is way off topic.  Die shrinks are well documented for 3 decades plus.  When any architecture is moved to a smaller die there is always energy improvements.  You can move any same chip design to any die shrink and see less power consumption which also has less heat.  Moving to smaller die doesn't increase performance clock for clock if architecture is same it should perform the same.  However many architecture take in heat considerations and don't need to ramp down clock speeds as often so they may appear to perform faster.  But if you where running both at 100% and max clocks were the same they would perform the same with one using more power.  Also when moving a architecture to a smaller die many companies will increase the max clocks because there is more wiggle room in the heat and power department, so you rarely see a die shrink without at least clock speed change.  But most die shrinks come with completely new architecture so you don't think or hear about it often.  But there is plenty of architectures through out the years that have received die shrinks only.
> ...



Die shrinks of the same architecture is not a design change. The architecture is the design. Every die shrink would yield different percentage based on how much lower you go. Or depending on where you start. Intel tick tock cycle would give you a good example of what to expect power wise on a die shrink, ticks are the die shrinks. Just make sure you comparing clock for clock.


----------



## sandiway

My Lavricables Lightning to micro-USB cable stopped working on my Chord Mojo when I upgraded to iOS 10.1.1 on my iPhone 6 Plus. I'm kinda disappointed as it was working perfectly on iOS 9.x.
  
 The Mojo is fine. With iOS 10.1.1, I've confirmed it works fine with an official Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter plus a generic USB-A to micro-USB cable.
  
 (I've tried rebooting the iPhone and the Mojo many times to no avail. Even when the power button on the Mojo displays in red, the Mojo is not recognized by the iPhone 6 Plus. Using the Apple cable works.)
  
 I've sent Lavricables a Facebook message/post. Any ideas? Thanks!
  
 Sandiway


----------



## cazone

eaglewings said:


> X3ii is one of the best transports for the Mojo in the price range IMO. The UI as well as the co-ax connection to Mojo is reliable and stable.


 

 hi,
  
 I'm coming back to this pairing that I'm actually using too and that is commonly described as stable; 
 Mine is sadly not. The connection is very unstable. music is interrupted. Particularly with HD tracks. I sometimes have very loud clicks and plops. 
 I use a Penon Audio cable.
 The bad connection is, I think, in the fiio side. 
 What cable are you using ? 
  

 but it looks good ...


----------



## krismusic

I was just listening to the new Leonard Cohen album. 
Maybe it helps that there is something going on in my life that he speaks about but it was as if he was inside my head talking to me directly. 
The Mojo, it would appear, can do this.


----------



## twiceboss

Anyone tried this with smartphone? This is my s6, a year with mojo but this is my first trial with my s6. And it is BLUE?

Idk but to me, the sound quality is very GOOD AND DETAILS more than i connect to my desktop. Only spotify.


----------



## twiceboss

More like its opennes is HUGE! Placebo?


----------



## twiceboss

Im sure this is not a placebo. My TH600 mids becomes another level. Is it because the hardware inside the S6 affect the performance of Mojo in a good way? (i did connect using usb, i believe there is no affect with DAC) I tried with my Ipad, the sound is not as good as this I promise.
  
 This S6 connects with Mojo makes the highs of TH600 becomes smoother and mids is more forward meanwhile the low end bass slams. What is this?


----------



## jmills8

twiceboss said:


> Im sure this is not a placebo. My TH600 mids becomes another level. Is it because the hardware inside the S6 affect the performance of Mojo in a good way? (i did connect using usb, i believe there is no affect with DAC) I tried with my Ipad, the sound is not as good as this I promise.
> 
> This S6 connects with Mojo makes the highs of TH600 becomes smoother and mids is more forward meanwhile the low end bass slams. What is this?


 In my experience different phones with Mojo will give different over all sound.


----------



## twiceboss

​


jmills8 said:


> In my experience different phones with Mojo will give different over all sound.




So what do you mean now is Ive just found a perfect for Mojo? It's a year... how to have this sound if i connect to desktop. I fall in love with this sound but it is not with my desktop. Urghhh


----------



## jmills8

twiceboss said:


> ​So what do you mean now is Ive just found a perfect for Mojo? It's a year... how to have this sound if i connect to desktop. I fall in love with this sound but it is not with my desktop. Urghhh


 well enjoy it at home and outside.


----------



## miketlse

unoe said:


> Die shrinks of the same architecture is not a design change. The architecture is the design. Every die shrink would yield different percentage based on how much lower you go. Or depending on where you start. Intel tick tock cycle would give you a good example of what to expect power wise on a die shrink, ticks are the die shrinks. Just make sure you comparing clock for clock.


 
 Your interpretation differs from that of INCOSE.
  
 Architecture is not the same as design. http://sebokwiki.org/wiki/Architecture_(glossary)
  
 You should continue this discussion with @GRUMPYOLDGUY   elsewhere, to avoid this thread getting blocked.


----------



## twiceboss

jmills8 said:


> well enjoy it at home and outside.


 
 Well, I feel so good to playing around with my mojo tonight until i connect to my S6 which I never have intention before. I did with my old E17K before, it SUCKS! That's why i dont have any intention to connect my Mojo with S6. Now im blown.... Thanks MATE! 
  
 Will use my S6 now HAHA


----------



## twiceboss

To anyone here who have Mojo and S6 (or maybe samsung line up), you can try stack it with mojo, the sounds are more airy and open which makes them more colorful. I can describe the sound is everywhere. Really open... really hard to describe these until u try it.
  
 Give me feedback, i hope it is good to you guys too!


----------



## Starcruncher

twiceboss said:


> Anyone tried this with smartphone? This is my s6, a year with mojo but this is my first trial with my s6. And it is BLUE?
> 
> Idk but to me, the sound quality is very GOOD AND DETAILS more than i connect to my desktop. Only spotify.


 
 The blue light probably indicates that your phone is upsampling. I don't use Android products, but this seems to be a common occurrence on them. The interesting thing is that you like it. I only say that because people tend to try and avoid upsampling. If you're digging it, no need to think about this.


----------



## twiceboss

starcruncher said:


> The blue light probably indicates that your phone is upsampling. I don't use Android products, but this seems to be a common occurrence on them. The interesting thing is that you like it. I only say that because people tend to try and avoid upsampling. If you're digging it, no need to think about this.


 
 the sound is more airy and the mids are gorgeous! Night and day difference I would say


----------



## apaar123

i want a balanced sound. Mids should be good,treble should be clear and not harsh.soundstage must be wide and have a good height and seperation should be clear and bass should also be there but not bloaty. I want a detailed,crisp clear sound with punchy bass. This is my preference. Will mojo be good for this


----------



## jmills8

apaar123 said:


> i want a balanced sound. Mids should be good,treble should be clear and not harsh.soundstage must be wide and have a good height and seperation should be clear and bass should also be there but not bloaty. I want a detailed,crisp clear sound with punchy bass. This is my preference. Will mojo be good for this


well it really depends on what style of music you are listening to. Why not state the style of music you are talking about. Some styles do focus on the bass and I wouldnt call it bloated.


----------



## Zojokkeli

apaar123 said:


> i want a balanced sound. Mids should be good,treble should be clear and not harsh.soundstage must be wide and have a good height and seperation should be clear and bass should also be there but not bloaty. I want a detailed,crisp clear sound with punchy bass. This is my preference. Will mojo be good for this




Yes, but headphones will make the biggest difference. What headphones are you planning to use with Mojo?


----------



## apaar123

jmills8 said:


> well it really depends on what style of music you are listening to. Why not state the style of music you are talking about. Some styles do focus on the bass and I wouldnt call it bloated.


i listen to almost types of music but good music 


zojokkeli said:


> Yes, but headphones will make the biggest difference. What headphones are you planning to use with Mojo?


hd598,meze99 classics and flc8s


----------



## apaar123

And also for gaming


----------



## lbbef

twiceboss said:


> Im sure this is not a placebo. My TH600 mids becomes another level. Is it because the hardware inside the S6 affect the performance of Mojo in a good way? (i did connect using usb, i believe there is no affect with DAC) I tried with my Ipad, the sound is not as good as this I promise.
> 
> This S6 connects with Mojo makes the highs of TH600 becomes smoother and mids is more forward meanwhile the low end bass slams. What is this?




I'm pretty sure it is not placebo.

I've had similar experiences like this before on other DACs. Don't really know why but different tranports affect the sound.

Now I'm curious if there are any differences in sound between digital inputs as well as which transport will sound the best for the Mojo. (Like maybe the S6 compared to a DAP with USB out)


----------



## DoctaCosmos

@apaar123 Think about the mojo this way and not what it will do for a type of music. What it does exceptionally well is convert the digital signal to analog. The more precision there is when this happens the better. In particular, When organizing the timing and Frequency sample together, if not done correctly information will missed causing less detail and possibly even aliasing which will come off as artificial. What the mojo brings to the table is precious imaging, great detail and realism.


----------



## jarnopp

apaar123 said:


> i listen to almost types of music but good music
> hd598,meze99 classics and flc8s




Mojo and FLC8S is a great pairing. Red-gray--gray or red-gray-gold should give you the signature you want.


----------



## apaar123

Thanks


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

unoe said:


> Die shrinks of the same architecture is not a design change. The architecture is the design. Every die shrink would yield different percentage based on how much lower you go. Or depending on where you start. Intel tick tock cycle would give you a good example of what to expect power wise on a die shrink, ticks are the die shrinks. Just make sure you comparing clock for clock.




Artix is a design change from the previous generation of Virtex devices.

Anyways, I was just wondering where "30%" came from. Forget about it though.


----------



## benjammin79

Has anyone tried Mojo with a solid usb adapter, or as short a usb path from a PC or laptop as possible? Curious if this improved sound quality. Also curious about SQ improvements anyone's noticed by using high end usb cables. thanks


----------



## lbbef

benjammin79 said:


> Has anyone tried Mojo with a solid usb adapter, or as short a usb path from a PC or laptop as possible? Curious if this improved sound quality. Also curious about SQ improvements anyone's noticed by using high end usb cables. thanks




A few pages back someone tried different USB cables and found differences between them. But whether high end USB cables are better may be subjective since not always more expensive is better. This doesn't go for just USB cables but cables in general. They concluded that a cheap monoprice cable sounded the best.


----------



## benjammin79

Ok thanks.  1686 pages makes going back through this thread looking for answers pretty much impossible.  Still interested in anyone who's used a  solid adapter.


----------



## miketlse

benjammin79 said:


> Ok thanks.  1686 pages makes going back through this thread looking for answers pretty much impossible.  Still interested in anyone who's used a  solid adapter.


 
  
 Read post #3 because Chord advise against using solid adaptors.
  


mojo ideas said:


> We at chord looked at those adaptors but decided they were very likely to potentially put a lot of sheer force right into the most fragile part of to USB Connectors in our unit. this is why we made our adaptor substantially larger to accommodate tour points of connection into Mojo and a cupped end to ensure damaging forces are less likely to be transferred into any single USB socket. The tooling for this part is very nearly finished so it should be available soon,


----------



## miketlse

benjammin79 said:


> Ok thanks.  1686 pages makes going back through this thread looking for answers pretty much impossible.  Still interested in anyone who's used a  solid adapter.


 
 You can always use the "search this thread functionality".


----------



## benjammin79

sweet, so this is something they'll be selling in the near future?   I'm personally not worried about damaging the Mojo because I would construct from home materials the perfect stand/brace to make sure everything lined up perfectly without exerting pressure.  I don't care how it looks as I'm the only ever in my listening room and do weird **** like that all the time.


----------



## benjammin79

miketlse said:


> You can always use the "search this thread functionality".


 
 Yeah, I guess I could've, but I didn't.  Thanks for taking time out of your day to tell me that.


----------



## FiJAAS

Has anyone paired the mojo with inear sd-2 and dt 1350?


----------



## miketlse

benjammin79 said:


> sweet, so this is something they'll be selling in the near future?   I'm personally not worried about damaging the Mojo because I would construct from home materials the perfect stand/brace to make sure everything lined up perfectly without exerting pressure.  I don't care how it looks as I'm the only ever in my listening room and do weird **** like that all the time.


 
 If you had read post #3, you would have known that Chord have released the add-on module with the cable pack, which would save your precious time.
  
 Here is the commercially-released version of the add-on module, that is available from Chord dealers now:


----------



## benjammin79

Ok.  I've tried to read the links on post 3 but they never work for me, just redirect me to the bottom of the page.  So this add on module is just for Apple folks?  I'm confused.  One side of it is the two micro male connectors, I get that, the other side appears to be a lighting female.  What I'm looking for is a connection between the mojo and a standard PC USB, but one as short as possible to increase SQ, if that wasn't clear.  I guess I'm still waiting on their solid adapter to come to market.


----------



## miketlse

benjammin79 said:


> Ok.  I've tried to read the links on post 3 but they never work for me, just redirect me to the bottom of the page.  So this add on module is just for Apple folks?  I'm confused.  One side of it is the two micro male connectors, I get that, the other side appears to be a lighting female.  What I'm looking for is a connection between the mojo and a standard PC USB, but one as short as possible to increase SQ, if that wasn't clear.  I guess I'm still waiting on their solid adapter to come to market.


 
  
 The add on module makes things much simpler for Apple users, because they have regularly suffered from incompatible/unreliable cables (ie the non-apple versions) - so the marketing has a bias towards the benefits for Apple Users.
 However the module benefits non-Apple users as well, because USB cables can be connected as well.
  
http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-accessory-pack.html
  
 There will be no solid adapter. A key design aim of the add-on module was that the strain is removed from the sockets, and transferred via the outer case of the module.


----------



## Mython

benjammin79 said:


> Ok.  I've tried to read the links on post 3 but they never work for me, just redirect me to the bottom of the page.


 
  
  
 The links will not work until you allow the page to fully load.


----------



## apaar123

jarnopp said:


> Mojo and FLC8S is a great pairing. Red-gray--gray or red-gray-gold should give you the signature you want.


and what abt meze and hd598 any idea?


----------



## Mython




----------



## UNOE

miketlse said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > Die shrinks of the same architecture is not a design change. The architecture is the design. Every die shrink would yield different percentage based on how much lower you go. Or depending on where you start. Intel tick tock cycle would give you a good example of what to expect power wise on a die shrink, ticks are the die shrinks. Just make sure you comparing clock for clock.
> ...




25000, post in this thread it will not get blocked and off topic happens and has happen 100 times in this thread. My original comment was simple to encourage the guy not to wait for a few years to buy a mojo. I don't have any desire continuing the topic. There is plenty of info on die shrinks that can be read online.


----------



## EagleWings

cazone said:


> hi,
> 
> I'm coming back to this pairing that I'm actually using too and that is commonly described as stable;
> Mine is sadly not. The connection is very unstable. music is interrupted. Particularly with HD tracks. I sometimes have very loud clicks and plops.
> ...


 
  
 Hi, I am sorry to hear that. I bought my cable from a cable maker named Dyson Audio. But the cable maker seems to be busy right now that he is not able to ship cables on time. Can you share a picture of your cable unplugged from the devices like this?


----------



## Deftone

lbbef said:


> A few pages back someone tried different USB cables and found differences between them. But whether high end USB cables are better may be subjective since not always more expensive is better. This doesn't go for just USB cables but cables in general. They concluded that a cheap monoprice cable sounded the best.


 
  
 its all about the sheilding


----------



## twiceboss

lbbef said:


> I'm pretty sure it is not placebo.
> 
> I've had similar experiences like this before on other DACs. Don't really know why but different tranports affect the sound.
> 
> Now I'm curious if there are any differences in sound between digital inputs as well as which transport will sound the best for the Mojo. (Like maybe the S6 compared to a DAP with USB out)


 
 the signature of TH600 complement 100% with this DAP(S6)+Mojo


----------



## gmv698

Hello new mojo user here. I connected it to laptop via foobar2000 wasapi event. Is this the best sound quality for windows 10? And is it normal that i can still change the volume in foobar? TIA


----------



## betula

gmv698 said:


> Hello new mojo user here. I connected it to laptop via foobar2000 wasapi event. Is this the best sound quality for windows 10? And is it normal that i can still change the volume in foobar? TIA


 

 Short answer: yes, and yes.


----------



## daberti

sandiway said:


> My Lavricables Lightning to micro-USB cable stopped working on my Chord Mojo when I upgraded to iOS 10.1.1 on my iPhone 6 Plus. I'm kinda disappointed as it was working perfectly on iOS 9.x.
> 
> The Mojo is fine. With iOS 10.1.1, I've confirmed it works fine with an official Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter plus a generic USB-A to micro-USB cable.
> 
> ...




Same iPhone version. Same Lavricables. Same iOS. Same Mojo. 
All works perfectly.


----------



## daberti

miketlse said:


> If you had read post #3, you would have known that Chord have released the add-on module with the cable pack, which would save your precious time.
> 
> Here is the commercially-released version of the add-on module, that is available from Chord dealers now:




Oh yeah, they did.
When it was time for me to insert my CCK I eventually found out I had to do some homework in the way of using a file in order to make the plastic fantastic box's own male USB connecting with CCK female.


----------



## maxh22

I wonder if Mojo's performance can be further improved if you replaced Mojo's battery with super capacitors similar to Hugo TT's ?


----------



## Forty6

maxh22 said:


> I wonder if Mojo's performance can be further improved if you replaced Mojo's battery with super capacitors similar to Hugo TT's ? :blink:




Mee too , there's shop out there whom offer to do these batt , super cap mods to the hugo @ 300++ usd . Sounding , performance wise not so sure as demo is not possible , as qit's a place 1600+ mile off from where i'm staying .

From hearsay from the others and the response so far , some prefer the mod over the stock , some don't , that's understandable , i believe its personal preference at play .


----------



## zam1

daberti said:


> Oh yeah, they did.
> When it was time for me to insert my CCK I eventually found out I had to do some homework in the way of using a file in order to make the plastic fantastic box's own male USB connecting with CCK female.


 
 I'm now using a Mojo with CCK and Moon Audio Silver Dragon USB and love it. I've placed an order for a second Mojo for my girlfriend but am now trying to decide if it's better to buy Chord's USB adapter + CCK or to just replicate my set up. I was leaning towards trying the USB adapter but from this post am wondering if it might be problematic.
  
 Does anyone have any good experience to offer with the adapter + CCK? Or has anyone compared their USB + CCK setup with the adapter + CCK?


----------



## jmills8

Its great to be a girl, everything becomes free.


----------



## apaar123

Hey guys can you help me a little bit. I might be buying a mojo and xduoo x10. I am confused between meze 99 classics,b&o h6 v2,oppo pm3 and audio quest Nighthawks. I want a detailed crisp and clear sound with good rumble in bass and good soundstage. Highs should not be harsh and fatiguing. I listen to almost all genres of songs and also play games. I might try them and then buy but still opinions will e good. Thank you


----------



## Zojokkeli

apaar123 said:


> and what abt meze and hd598 any idea?


 
  
 I would imagine HD 598s to be a good pairing with Mojo, but Mojo would definitely be an overkill for those headphones.


----------



## apaar123

zojokkeli said:


> I would imagine HD 598s to be a good pairing with Mojo, but Mojo would definitely be an overkill for those headphones.


thanks but why not for other headphones?


----------



## Zojokkeli

apaar123 said:


> thanks but why not for other headphones?


 
  
 I have no experience with the other headphones you mentioned. But for the sound signature you are looking for, I recommend Fostex TH900s.


----------



## apaar123

I





zojokkeli said:


> I have no experience with the other headphones you mentioned. But for the sound signature you are looking for, I recommend Fostex TH900s.


if I had to buy this much costly headphones I would buy ether c. But I will buy a flagship headphone in future but for a college such a costly headphone is not safe


----------



## Zojokkeli

apaar123 said:


> I
> if I had to buy this much costly headphones I would buy ether c. But I will buy a flagship headphone in future but for a college such a costly headphone is not safe


 
  
 You wouldn't get much bass with Ether Cs. You can also consider the cheaper TH600/610, or buying used. Personally I can say that Mojo/TH900 combination is great.


----------



## apaar123

zojokkeli said:


> You wouldn't get much bass with Ether Cs. You can also consider the cheaper TH600/610, or buying used. Personally I can say that Mojo/TH900 combination is great.


ya but that's for later. I don't think I will buy such costly headphones for college


----------



## Zojokkeli

apaar123 said:


> ya but that's for later. I don't think I will buy such costly headphones for college


 
  
 That's okay. The money is better spent on partying in college anyway.


----------



## apaar123

zojokkeli said:


> That's okay. The money is better spent on partying in college anyway. :wink_face:


and one more reason is that they can be stolen and if somebody asks me to lend my headphones I won't


----------



## jmills8

Over kill? Theres no such thing as over kill.


----------



## apaar123

I would also like to include akg k7xx,akg k712 pro and fostex t50rp mk3 in my list


----------



## jmills8

apaar123 said:


> I would also like to include akg k7xx,akg k712 pro and fostex t50rp mk3 in my list


In reality, you have to try them. Either demo or buy them one at a time.


----------



## apaar123

apaar123 said:


> I would also like to include akg k7xx,akg k712 pro and fostex t50rp mk3 in my list







jmills8 said:


> In reality, you have to try them. Either demo or buy them one at a time.


I can't demo akg k7xx only


----------



## apaar123

Can mojo drive fostex t50rp mk3 and akg k712 well?


----------



## betula

apaar123 said:


> Hey guys can you help me a little bit. I might be buying a mojo and xduoo x10. I am confused between meze 99 classics,b&o h6 v2,oppo pm3 and audio quest Nighthawks. I want a detailed crisp and clear sound with good rumble in bass and good soundstage. Highs should not be harsh and fatiguing. I listen to almost all genres of songs and also play games. I might try them and then buy but still opinions will e good. Thank you


 
  It is difficult to tell, which headphone you personally would prefer. All we can do is to help with our personal experience, and from the many personal experiences you might be able to form an idea whether you would like a recommended headphone or not.
  In my opinion Nighthawk is the best choice of this four, and not only because I personally like them very much. The original Nighthawk has just been discounted significantly, making it a bargain. (And the old stock will sell out quickly at this price.) I absolutely love Nighthawk with Mojo, but some people find it too warm and lack upper frequencies. I think, they could not be more wrong, but for the objectivity I had to mention it.
  Meze 99 seem to be a nice option too, many like this headphone, however I know forum members who prefer Nighthawk over the Meze, and the new Nighthawk price makes this decision easier IMO. I would choose Meze, in case you do not like Nighthawk sound signature.
  Nighthawk and Meze both will leak sound, and they are for home use.
  The PM3 and the B&O H6 are closed and portable, giving a different listening experience but more portability. IMO sound-wise they are not as good as the two other, but can be a good option on the go. H6 is on-ear, which design I hate. PM3 is planar which means the sound is clean and clear. Some people miss bass and liveliness with PM3 compared to other headphones in the price range. 
  If you need it for gaming too, I would not choose closed back. 
 Your best option IMO is the discounted Nighthawk. Alternatively you would probably be happy with the Meze. I wouldn't recommend the H6 or the PM3, unless you want to go portable. Fidelio X2 might worth to check out. I think they are underrated and very good value for money. (Although be aware of possible production quality issues.)
  Fostex X00 has the best bass rumble I heard, but it is basically closed back, so again, not the best for gaming and for the natural sensation of spaciousness.
  I know, it is a bit boring to recommend the headphones I use, but for me they are just perfect (natural, organic sound with good bass, ear-friendly and natural treble, extreme comfort). I think, they are the best deal under £500 out there. And in the US you can get them for $350, until the old stock lasts. In fact, I think Nighthawk is a class above all the other options we mentioned here.


----------



## apaar123

betula said:


> It is difficult to tell, which headphone you personally would prefer. All we can do is to help with our personal experience, and from the many personal experiences you might be able to form an idea whether you would like a recommended headphone or not.
> 
> In my opinion Nighthawk is the best choice of this four, and not only because I personally like them very much. The original Nighthawk has just been discounted significantly, making it a bargain. (And the old stock will sell out quickly at this price.) I absolutely love Nighthawk with Mojo, but some people find it too warm and lack upper frequencies. I think, they could not be more wrong, but for the objectivity I had to mention it.
> 
> ...


thanks i will try them


----------



## SearchOfSub

apaar123 said:


> i want a balanced sound. Mids should be good,treble should be clear and not harsh.soundstage must be wide and have a good height and seperation should be clear and bass should also be there but not bloaty. I want a detailed,crisp clear sound with punchy bass. This is my preference. Will mojo be good for this





detailed crisp clear sound is more of a neutral sound. You want Hugo, not Mojo.


----------



## SearchOfSub

apaar123 said:


> thanks i will try them





IMO you also want the new Nightowls, not the Nighthawks. 

I think what you are looking for is high-end solid state setup sound. Mojo and Nighthawks are more like good integrated tube/solid state sound that is high fidelity.


----------



## betula

searchofsub said:


> IMO you also want the new Nightowls, not the Nighthawks.
> 
> I think what you are looking for is high-end solid state setup sound. Mojo and Nighthawks are more like good integrated tube/solid state sound that is high fidelity.




He said, TH900 and TH600 are out of his current budget. So I think, Hugo and Nightowls are also.


----------



## music4mhell

1 surprising discovery about Android upsampling.
 I just used my frnd's Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 and played song on wynk (Like spotify in India), but the marble color was RED.
 While playing through my Oneplus One, i get Blue color. So it seems xiaomi MIUI is not upsampling.
  
 Awesome, i am going to buy this phone in next few days 
  
 EDIT : Redmi note 3 is running on android Lollypop now.
 So i will use another frnd's Redmi 3s Prime which is running on Android 6. Is it's the same case i will buy the Redmi 3s Prime.
  
 Both mobile support till 256 GB memory card


----------



## GreenBow

gmv698 said:


> Hello new mojo user here. I connected it to laptop via foobar2000 wasapi event. Is this the best sound quality for windows 10? And is it normal that i can still change the volume in foobar? TIA


 
  
 I can't alter volume in JRiver, when using WASAPI or ASIO. (I kind of wish I could.)


----------



## esm87

Is there much of a sound difference between hugo and mojo?


----------



## Starcruncher

esm87 said:


> Is there much of a sound difference between hugo and mojo?




Search "Hugo" in this thread. Within the first page of 1899 search results, you'll get some insight.

Edit: 1900 because of my post


----------



## jmills8

starcruncher said:


> Search "Hugo" in this thread. Within the first page of 1899 search results, you'll get some insight.


They do sound different.


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Is there much of a sound difference between hugo and mojo?




You'll want to read this post by JaZZ. He's very good with the EQ.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20850#post_12770536


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> You'll want to read this post by JaZZ. He's very good with the EQ.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20850#post_12770536


 he states "not exact but close"


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> he states "not exact but close"




Yeah, I know. I don't think you'll get the exact sound. We've PM'd about this recently actually and he feels the Hugo has that extra something special over the Mojo he can't get with EQ. However, it should give an idea of the tonality difference although it looks slight based on his EQ but that's not what is reported at times. As you well know.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Yeah, I know. I don't think you'll get the exact sound. We've PM'd about this recently actually and he feels the Hugo has that extra something special over the Mojo he can't get with EQ.


 Agreed. I have two exact phones using same tracks and thete is a diffetence.


----------



## daberti

zam1 said:


> I'm now using a Mojo with CCK and Moon Audio Silver Dragon USB and love it. I've placed an order for a second Mojo for my girlfriend but am now trying to decide if it's better to buy Chord's USB adapter + CCK or to just replicate my set up. I was leaning towards trying the USB adapter but from this post am wondering if it might be problematic.
> 
> Does anyone have any good experience to offer with the adapter + CCK? Or has anyone compared their USB + CCK setup with the adapter + CCK?


 

 Short answer: I've a very recent Lavricable Mojo to iPhone cable. No issues with latest iOS. Best combination.


----------



## tf10charged

jude said:


> Well, my opinion's my own, but I think the Mojo drives the HD650 well into its wide and scalable performance envelope. I only responded because I happened to be very happily enjoying that very combo when I read @Deftone's post.


 
 thanks for the feedback Jude!
  
 HD-6XX is a GO for my Mojo then!


----------



## jarnopp

apaar123 said:


> thanks i will try them




I second the Mojo/NH recommendation. Try to audition a broken in pair. Also, if you do think they are too dark, try (or know) that you can get a slightly tamed bass/clearer high signature by using the Brainwave HM-5 angled pleather pads (<$30). Others too, maybe, but I haven't tried them.


----------



## apaar123

apaar123 said:


> Can mojo drive fostex t50rp mk3 and akg k712 well?


anyone??


----------



## god-bluff

apaar123 said:


> anyone??




It can drive anything only your own ears will tell you if you like the result


----------



## Light - Man

apaar123 said:


> Can *mojo drive* fostex t50rp mk3 and akg k712 well?





 anyone??
  
  

  
  
 I suppose it depends on which direction your Mojo is traveling? 
  

  
 Happy Monday Guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..........................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...........................................


----------



## jmills8

1 million questions.


----------



## apaar123

T





jmills8 said:


> 1 million questions.


that's because I thought headfi can help make me decision. I didn't know this is for people who are already in the audiophile group.


----------



## jmills8

apaar123 said:


> T
> that's because I thought headfi can help make me decision. I didn't know this is for people who are already in the audiophile group.


 well after say 10 questions you have to start experiencing your choices.Going on many threads asking questions only goes so far.


----------



## god-bluff

apaar123 said:


> T
> that's because I thought headfi can help make me decision. I didn't know this is for people who are already in the audiophile group.




The answers are usually already there with a bit of effort searching 

But it's sometimes easier to keep asking questions


----------



## rkt31

@GreenBow, even with j river using asio one can use the volume control of j river just like in foobar. in foobar you set the volume to 100% for bit perfect and then remove the volume bar from display setting. in j river you have to go deeper in preferences for digital volume control of j river. many people use j river digital volume control to their dac and feeding the output of dac directly to power amp. but in case of hugo, mojo and dave volume control is supposedly better than j river ( j river claims 64bit processing as far as I know ) so for best results keep volume control disabled in j river and 100% in foobar with chord mojo, hugo and dave . j river control may be effective with 2qute as 2qute does not have volume control.


----------



## GreenBow

rkt31 said:


> @GreenBow, even with j river using asio one can use the volume control of j river just like in foobar. in foobar you set the volume to 100% for bit perfect and then remove the volume bar from display setting. in j river you have to go deeper in preferences for digital volume control of j river. many people use j river digital volume control to their dac and feeding the output of dac directly to power amp. but in case of hugo, mojo and dave volume control is supposedly better than j river ( j river claims 64bit processing as far as I know ) so for best results keep volume control disabled in j river and 100% in foobar with chord mojo, hugo and dave . j river control may be effective with 2qute as 2qute does not have volume control.


 
  
 Thank you. I will have a look for it. (It does open up capability to consider the 2Qute.)


----------



## gmv698

greenbow said:


> I can't alter volume in JRiver, when using WASAPI or ASIO. (I kind of wish I could.)


Hmm because for me i can alter the volume in foobar and on mojo with wasapi event.


----------



## HiFiChris

gmv698 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I can't alter volume in JRiver, when using WASAPI or ASIO. (I kind of wish I could.)
> ...


 
  
 To my knowledge and experience, you can *always *alter the volume in foobar 2k, no matter whether you've enabled the correct drivers in the settings or not. Just leave it to full and you're good to go.


----------



## Toolman

That's what you get with self entitlement and attitude  eexpecting everything to be handed over in a plate but no effort to do any self research, which coincidently is all the fun in this hobby


----------



## god-bluff

Doesn't matter sorry


----------



## GreenBow

gmv698 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I can't alter volume in JRiver, when using WASAPI or ASIO. (I kind of wish I could.)
> ...


 
  
 I just found the setting in JRiver to alter the volume when using bit perfect.
  
 JRiver> Tools> Options> Volume > Set to Internal Volume. (Default is System Volume.)


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

toolman said:


> That's what you get with self entitlement and attitude  eexpecting everything to be handed over in a plate but no effort to do any self research, which coincidently is all the fun in this hobby







god-bluff said:


> Correct




Incredibly ironic statements coming from people who "disagreed" with me three weeks ago for suggesting it doesn't take much effort to learn the science behind audio.


----------



## god-bluff

grumpyoldguy said:


> Incredibly ironic statements coming from people who "disagreed" with me three weeks ago for suggesting it doesn't take much effort to learn the science behind audio.




Sorry but I only need to learn about something that actually interests or effects me thankd


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

god-bluff said:


> Sorry but I only need to learn about something that actually interests or effects me thankd




Never mind the fact that it does affect you, since it's beside the point... The guy you're telling to do his own research could say the same thing.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Never mind the fact that it does affect you, since it's beside the point... The guy you're telling to do his own research could say the same thing.


 Come on now, lets get back on topic. Whos enjoying their Mojo?


----------



## god-bluff

jmills8 said:


> Come on now, lets get back on topic. Whos enjoying their Mojo?




Me. Love what I hear. 

I don't NEED to know the science behind it. A signal or data goes in one end and magically comes out the other in the form of a wonderful sound. Simples. A little magic box of tricks.


----------



## jmills8

god-bluff said:


> Me. Love what I hear.
> 
> I don't NEED to know the science behind it. A signal or data goes in one end and magically comes out the other in the form of a wonderful sound. Simples. A little magic box of tricks.


That is a great way of thinking. Plus chicks will dig that train of thought.


----------



## jmills8

This guy wont.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

god-bluff said:


> Me. Love what I hear.
> 
> I don't NEED to know the science behind it. A signal or data goes in one end and magically comes out the other in the form of a wonderful sound. Simples. A little magic box of tricks.




You're getting sidetracked. 

The point is you don't get to be annoyed with someone for not doing their research when you don't do it yourself.

The guy asked some questions. Either you have the answer and help him out, or don't and move on.


----------



## audi0nick128

GRUMPYOLDGUY 
One might argue, that there is a qualitative difference between researching specs of a device and researching the basics of sound science and understanding it. 
just saying


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

audi0nick128 said:


> GRUMPYOLDGUY
> One might argue, that there is a qualitative difference between researching specs of a device and researching the basics of sound science and understanding it.
> just saying




Not really. You need one to understand the other.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I am grateful for the things I have learned here.  
  
 I am grateful for the patience and for the gentlemanly answers or referrals from Mython, back to the 3rd post. 
  
  
 It takes as much effort to insult a questioner as it does to answer him.


----------



## god-bluff

grumpyoldguy said:


> You're getting sidetracked.
> 
> The point is you don't get to be annoyed with someone for not doing their research when you don't do it yourself.
> 
> The guy asked some questions. Either you have the answer and help him out, or don't and move on.




The two situations are not remotely related

If I WISH to learn about something I will research it.i do not need to be told what I must learn. I am not a school boy. The other person does wish to know things but you haven't helped him

I have not been in the slightest bit interested in half of the things you say. Most of the rest I have completly ignored but some I have found quite enlightening 

I feel you just don't understand people who have different interests or are not as intelligent as you (and honesty I am one of those)


Like you say move on

Cheers


----------



## Toolman

Not caring and not wanting to learn about things that don't interest oneself is one thing...not wanting not willing to learn or research about things that one is interested in is altogether another issue.

There is a fundamental difference in all these.


----------



## kejar31

So I am going to unsubscribe from this thread today.. Its just way too much.. I did the math guys, this thread has been open for 389 days and has 25,358 posts (now one more from me, sorry).. that's an average of 65 a day lol just don’t have the interest or time to keep up.. I truly feel sorry for the mods maintaining this lol


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Again, they are inescapably linked, and again that's not the point. Interesting to see how people will go to lengths to avoid facing an uncomfortable truth. 

Going back to the topic at hand...

What other feature equivalent DACs are available as an alternative to the Mojo?


----------



## god-bluff

None as far as I am aware at the price whilst offering the same quality ?!?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

god-bluff said:


> None as far as I am aware at the price whilst offering the same quality ?!?




Quality and price aside... Just feature equivalent... Specifically, 32-bit, 384KHz, optical and USB in..

I can't find any. But surely there must be...


----------



## god-bluff

kejar31 said:


> So I am going to unsubscribe from this thread today.. Its just way too much.. I did the math guys, this thread has been open for 389 days and has 25,358 posts (now one more from me, sorry).. that's an average of 65 a day lol just don’t have the interest or time to keep up.. I truly feel sorry for the mods maintaining this lol


 
 Don't know whether you are familiar with the old phrase '*Cutting off the nose to spite the face'*
  
*Maybe reconsider and sort the wheat from the chaff *


----------



## maxh22

grumpyoldguy said:


> What other feature equivalent DACs are available as an alternative to the Mojo?


 
 Yesterday I got to hear the GSX MK2 BALANCED HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER and the Spring Dac Level 3 paired with an HE 1000 V2.
  
 The sound was unbelievably good and the Spring dac sounded highly musical and accurate! Better than Mojo? I can't say for certain since I only auditioned it for about an hour and a half. But I would put it atleast on the same level. Keep in mind the Spring dac cost $2,400 and Mojo $550.


----------



## discord76

maxh22 said:


> Yesterday I got to hear the GSX MK2 BALANCED HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER and the Spring Dac Level 3 paired with an HE 1000 V2.
> 
> The sound was unbelievably good and the Spring dac sounded highly musical and accurate! Better than Mojo? I can't say for certain since I only auditioned it for about an hour and a half. But I would put it atleast on the same level. Keep in mind the Spring dac cost $2,400 and Mojo $550.


 
  
 Not really an alternative to the Mojo then - you could get a Hugo or a 2Qute for that.


----------



## gmv698

hifichris said:


> To my knowledge and experience, you can *always* alter the volume in foobar 2k, no matter whether you've enabled the correct drivers in the settings or not. Just leave it to full and you're good to go.


As for the bit rate in your opinion what should i choose 24 bit or 32 bit in the output format? For now i chose 32 because mojo can support. But most of my flacs are in 24 bit. TIA


----------



## HiFiChris

gmv698 said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > To my knowledge and experience, you can *always* alter the volume in foobar 2k, no matter whether you've enabled the correct drivers in the settings or not. Just leave it to full and you're good to go.
> ...




You should actually download and install the Mojo drivers from the Chord website and then select the drivers in foobar's playback settings. Only that way you can always get a bit-perfect steam when using foobar.
The Mojo will then play the correct sampling rate which you will also be able to tell by the colour of the power ball.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

gmv698 said:


> As for the bit rate in your opinion what should i choose 24 bit or 32 bit in the output format? For now i chose 32 because mojo can support. But most of my flacs are in 24 bit. TIA




Digitally it may support 32 bits, but the analog section limits performance to 125dB(a). Even 24 bits cannot be fully realized... So I would say stick with that and save the extra money for music. How many studios record at 32 bits anyway?


----------



## FiJAAS

Hello, I have a few questions.

Is the CCK more reliable than the Fiio L19?

What USB cable do you guys recommend to use with the CCK?

Has anyone paired the Beyerdynamic DT-1350 and Inear SD-2 with the Mojo?

Thanks.


----------



## gmv698

hifichris said:


> You should actually download and install the Mojo drivers from the Chord website and then select the drivers in foobar's playback settings. Only that way you can always get a bit-perfect steam when using foobar.
> The Mojo will then play the correct sampling rate which you will also be able to tell by the colour of the power ball.


 
 yes I already downloaded the mojo driver to my laptop, and installed wasapi component in foobar then chosen wasapi  event  (digital output chord async usb etc..) in the playback outupt device, but under this same page you can choose the output format from 8-bit to 32-bit


----------



## Mython

gmv698 said:


> As for the bit rate in your opinion what should i choose 24 bit or 32 bit in the output format? For now i chose 32 because mojo can support. But most of my flacs are in 24 bit. TIA


 
  
  
 Try not to confuse bit-rate with bit_-depth._
  
_24 bit _and _32 bit _digital recordings refer to bit-_depth  _


----------



## Mython

Another case option - draw your own conclusions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/825133/new-chord-mojo-ak70-music-player-leather-case-by-miter


----------



## maxh22

discord76 said:


> Not really an alternative to the Mojo then - you could get a Hugo or a 2Qute for that.


 
 If he meant alternative as in all in one package than the Hugo may be better. But I viewed it as just sound quality wise.


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm constantly hoping that this thread will mention something new anything new... About thr new SD module.. I mean how cool will that be? Too loose my phone as transport... I hate transports... But a chord made SD module just for mojo would be a lovely Transport. All I need is like 8gb music.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> What other feature equivalent DACs are available as an alternative to the Mojo?




While not available yet, there's the FiiO Q5 which is slated to be released in 2017. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/772186/fiio-q5-flagship-dac-amp-an-dual-dac-usb-optical-coaxial-line-in-share-the-same-amp-module-with-x7


----------



## esm87

naivesound said:


> I'm constantly hoping that this thread will mention something new anything new... About thr new SD module.. I mean how cool will that be? Too loose my phone as transport... I hate transports... But a chord made SD module just for mojo would be a lovely Transport. All I need is like 8gb music.


totally agree, been waiting quite a while now for the dedicated module to show up


----------



## NaiveSound

esm87 said:


> totally agree, been waiting quite a while now for the dedicated module to show up




I just hope it won't come out when the Mojo is half way through its life. You guys think this coming year? Before Valentines?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> totally agree, been waiting quite a while now for the dedicated module to show up





naivesound said:


> I just hope it won't come out when the Mojo is half way through its life. You guys think this coming year? Before Valentines?




It's been said that it should arrive in 2017. John has hinted at CES for some announcements, but nothing concrete. The Mojo won't have the same smartphone life cycle so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> It's been said that it should arrive in 2017. John has hinted at CES for some announcements, but nothing concrete. The Mojo won't have the same smartphone life cycle so I wouldn't worry about that.




You think we good to go to 2020 as far as Mojo mk2?


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> You think we good to go to 2020 as far as Mojo mk2?




No idea.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> While not available yet, there's the FiiO Q5 which is slated to be released in 2017.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/772186/fiio-q5-flagship-dac-amp-an-dual-dac-usb-optical-coaxial-line-in-share-the-same-amp-module-with-x7




Learnt not to get excited on Fiio announcements since Transport that isn't a transport fiasco!


----------



## Dobrescu George

andrewh13 said:


> Learnt not to get excited on Fiio announcements since Transport that isn't a transport fiasco!


 
  
 Something happened to T3 transport ? 
  
 I was watching the thread actually


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> Something happened to T3 transport ?
> 
> I was watching the thread actually




It started as a very promising low cost_ transport_, which turned in to a DAP and is taking a long time to develop after the announcement (typical FiiO) is what he meant.


----------



## music4mhell

Who all are going to buy Massdrop HD6XX next morning ?


----------



## nmatheis

music4mhell said:


> Who all are going to buy Massdrop HD6XX next morning ?




I just bought Nighthawk and Meze 99 Classics, so I'm passing on this one...


----------



## music4mhell

nmatheis said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Who all are going to buy Massdrop HD6XX next morning ?
> ...


 
 I have a stock HD650 which i bought just 10 months back. But i will buy this version


----------



## sandiway

daberti said:


> Same iPhone version. Same Lavricables. Same iOS. Same Mojo.
> All works perfectly.


 
 Thanks for letting me know!
  
 Looks like the electronics inside the cable died. Konstantins Lavriks asked me to send it back to Latvia...


----------



## AndrewH13

dobrescu george said:


> Something happened to T3 transport ?
> 
> I was watching the thread actually


 

 ​After suggesting a true transport, that would never get reviewed or seen as anything else, people were excited. Fiio then changed the title of the thread away from its beginnings, included a cheap DAC, and people asked for all sorts of facilities. Those who then gave opinion that it was unique in first place and it was a lost opportunity for something different, were criticised by many for not wanting a DAC inside.


----------



## ThomasHK

I joined the party!


----------



## music4mhell

just received Pure copper OTG cable.
 Time to start some testing comparing Pure Copper and Pure Silver OTG cables


----------



## Zojokkeli

music4mhell said:


> Who all are going to buy Massdrop HD6XX next morning ?


 
  
 I'd be interested if they did something similar with HD 800.


----------



## rkt31

@gmv698, I use asio as output . in asio there is no bit depth selection but if you select asio dsd driver as output then you can select 32 bit as bit depth because dsd is sent in dop encoding and selecting 32 bits may allow use of less sample rate in dop encoding . in wasapi if you are able to select 32 bit, the extra bits over the native bit depth ( 16 bit or 24 bit) will only be padded by foobar. imho this will not improve sq. though I felt padding increases the soundstage width slightly but with bit of added grain. j river also allows that. imho use native bit depth for best results. why don't you use asio as output ? it is the most straightforward and hassle free method for bit perfect play. you can also disable mojo as audio device on sound mixer along with all other devices . ( in wasapi as far as I know you can't disable mojo as a device ) asio is direct most connection between foobar and mojo.


----------



## gmv698

rkt31 said:


> @gmv698, I use asio as output . in asio there is no bit depth selection but if you select asio dsd driver as output then you can select 32 bit as bit depth because dsd is sent in dop encoding and selecting 32 bits may allow use of less sample rate in dop encoding . in wasapi if you are able to select 32 bit, the extra bits over the native bit depth ( 16 bit or 24 bit) will only be padded by foobar. imho this will not improve sq. though I felt padding increases the soundstage width slightly but with bit of added grain. j river also allows that. imho use native bit depth for best results. why don't you use asio as output ? it is the most straightforward and hassle free method for bit perfect play. you can also disable mojo as audio device on sound mixer along with all other devices . ( in wasapi as far as I know you can't disable mojo as a device ) asio is direct most connection between foobar and mojo.


Ok i will try asio thanks:thumbsup_tone1::thumbsup_tone1:


----------



## Dobrescu George

andrewh13 said:


> ​After suggesting a true transport, that would never get reviewed or seen as anything else, people were excited. Fiio then changed the title of the thread away from its beginnings, included a cheap DAC, and people asked for all sorts of facilities. Those who then gave opinion that it was unique in first place and it was a lost opportunity for something different, were criticised by many for not wanting a DAC inside.


 
  
 Oh, I see! 
  
 But isn't for many users a better option to have a complete device? 
  
 I have a hard time seeing the downside in this decision, since it will be a nice transport. I mean, the expected downside is cost, no? 
  
 It should still be a perfect transport for Mojo, like X5 is / was, no?


----------



## AndrewH13

dobrescu george said:


> Oh, I see!
> 
> But isn't for many users a better option to have a complete device?
> 
> ...


 

 ​Nothing to do with cost. I have always had a CD/DVD transport as I wanted separate DACs and not to duplicate them. Once included the press, and 80% of people will judge it as a DAP because it IS one then. And then it will sound poor because of the cheapest DAC implementation. As a standalone it can only be paired, and will be looked at in a different light. Why start thread as a transport then change it when many liked the idea?


----------



## ThomasHK

Question : I'm going to use the mojo mainly stationary at my desk at work. Is there any reason I should not just leave it connected to a charger?


----------



## harpo1

thomashk said:


> Question : I'm going to use the mojo mainly stationary at my desk at work. Is there any reason I should not just leave it connected to a charger?


 
 According to Chord no.  Traditional Lipo batteries don't like be charged constantly which can damage them.  So basically it depends who and what you believe about Lipo batteries. 
  
 I personally don't leave mine plugged in all the time.  I fly quads and leaving a battery charging after the charge cycle is complete is a big no no.


----------



## ThomasHK

harpo1 said:


> According to Chord no.  Traditional Lipo batteries don't like be charged constantly which can damage them.  So basically it depends who and what you believe about Lipo batteries.
> 
> I personally don't leave mine plugged in all the time.  I fly quads and leaving a battery charging after the charge cycle is complete is a big no no.




Thanks mate. Where did Chord communicate this? I didn't see anything in the manual. Unless I missed it... I think it all depends on how "smart" their charging circuit is.


----------



## karloil

thomashk said:


> Question : I'm going to use the mojo mainly stationary at my desk at work. Is there any reason I should not just leave it connected to a charger?


 
  
 as with all lithium ion/polymer batteries - it has a protective circuit that automatically turns off charging when it detects that the battery is already full. it will only do an incremental charge when it detects that the battery has fallen to a certain voltage - it will charge it and then detect it's full then stops charging again. So i see no problem leaving it plugged in.


----------



## harpo1

thomashk said:


> Thanks mate. Where did Chord communicate this? I didn't see anything in the manual. Unless I missed it... I think it all depends on how "smart" their charging circuit is.


 
 It's been posted several times in this thread.


----------



## Light - Man

harpo1 said:


> It's been *posted several times* in this thread.


 
  
 Sorry Sir but these gifs have not - to the best of my knowledge? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Today some people will be deciding on a Christmas gift - a decision that may shape their off-springs future including their own.
  
 A pet is not just for Christmas but it can last 4 years or more.
  
 Maybe there are too few choices to chose from but I would always go for a safe pair of paws.
  
 ?  or   ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Or perhaps it might be easier to buy them a Mojo of their own?


----------



## Forty6

I really wish my mojo had more stamina .... whenever the climax started to kicks in .. it went south soon after ...


----------



## Mediahound

harpo1 said:


> According to Chord no.  Traditional Lipo batteries don't like be charged constantly which can damage them.  So basically it depends who and what you believe about Lipo batteries.
> 
> I personally don't leave mine plugged in all the time.  I fly quads and leaving a battery charging after the charge cycle is complete is a big no no.


 

 Incorrect. See:
  


rob watts said:


> Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
> 
> Rob


----------



## harpo1

mediahound said:


> Incorrect. See:


 
 I said according to Chord no there isn't a reason he can't leave it plugged in.


----------



## tretneo

Per the current discussion, I've had my Mojo plugged in nearly exclusively for the last several months. Will unplug it and try to get a rough idea of the battery life and report back for those concerned.


----------



## Dobrescu George

andrewh13 said:


> ​Nothing to do with cost. I have always had a CD/DVD transport as I wanted separate DACs and not to duplicate them. Once included the press, and 80% of people will judge it as a DAP because it IS one then. And then it will sound poor because of the cheapest DAC implementation. As a standalone it can only be paired, and will be looked at in a different light. Why start thread as a transport then change it when many liked the idea?


 
  

  
  
 I see! 
  
 Then the best options they would have is to add a proper to very good DAC, making it a ultra good transport and an very good line out device! 
  
 At this point might as well add really good or proper headphone output and make another X5 or X7.
  
 Well, I'm not one to judge, but if they to make it a good device, I'm all for it having DAC and headphone output, especially if maybe it has another kind of sound or it's an X5ii sound but with touchscreen and multiple ports or if it's better in any way. I remember dual mSD ports, and a few other of the features it's planned to have, so if they continue improving it, it might become a good transport but also a good overall DAP. 
  
 From my limited experience, audiophile niche is not exactly the biggest niche, and people who need a transport only are so few that the decision might make sense, depending on the price of the device and other features. 
  
 Many many people were enthused by Cowon J3 even though it sounded really bad and was a bad DAP overall (bad charging port, bad display, really bad and limited sound, no LO, no DO, not able to use it as anything but dap and the sound being warm and rolled off, the OS on J3 was practically remade to be good by a friendly developer who made it for free for everybody)
  
 Maybe it turns out better than we expect like this? (Being a marketing thing, it's not good if the DAC and HO are bad, it will be in a bad light, but if those are good, it might be a golden transport solution that will please many. People pay over 500$ for Mojo, maybe paying a 300$ or so for it's transport is not such a bad idea if it's a good device? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (And I'm here waiting to see how X5iii turns... )


----------



## AndrewH13

dobrescu george said:


> I see!
> 
> Then the best options they would have is to add a proper to very good DAC, making it a ultra good transport and an very good line out device!
> 
> ...




That's exactly how thread went, sigh. Fiio proposed a Pure transport for owners of Mojos, Hugo's and other good DACs. After all the early comments replied yes, they decided to make ......... another DAP. Anyway, back to Mojo, many will now wait for an add on without DAC, from Chord


----------



## esm87

Curious guys, last year I was looking into the AKG N90Q. Does anybody have any experience of this headphone with the mojo? Just thought I would put it out there


----------



## x RELIC x

karloil said:


> as with all lithium ion/polymer batteries - it has a protective circuit that automatically turns off charging when it detects that the battery is already full. it will only do an incremental charge when it detects that the battery has fallen to a certain voltage - it will charge it and then detect it's full then stops charging again. So i see no problem leaving it plugged in.





mediahound said:


> Incorrect. See:




Overcharge is not the issue. If the battery were overcharged it would likely catch fire and / or explode.

From personal experience with other devices becoming completely useless from this practice I wouldn't leave it plugged in all the time for _prolonged periods_, but that's just my $0.02. It takes nothing to unplug a USB connection and manage the charge vs risking a very low capacity after months of continuously being plugged in IMO. I've paid the laziness price in the past with other devices. Each individual will have to weigh the risk / rewards of such practice. 

In the end it really depnds on how Chord has implemented the charging scheme. They say it's fine but they also say it does a topping charge to 8.4V (4.2Vx2) after the battery reaches 8.2V (4.1Vx2) which over a long period of time is bad. Other reports in this thread indicate this may have been the cause of Mojo's low battery life off the charger for them, but it hasn't been confirmed as the definitive cause of their short battery life.

Lithium batteries are stressed when kept near their max voltage of 4.2V (and anything over 4.05V) for long periods of time. You can read about it here.

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries




> _"Li-ion cannot absorb overcharge. When fully charged, the charge current must be cut off. A continuous trickle charge would cause plating of metallic lithium and compromise safety. To minimize stress, keep the lithium-ion battery at the peak cut-off as short as possible.
> 
> Once the charge is terminated, the battery voltage begins to drop. This eases the voltage stress. Over time, the open circuit voltage will settle to between 3.70V and 3.90V/cell. Note that a Li-ion battery that has received a fully saturated charge will keep the voltage elevated for a longer than one that has not received a saturation charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## daberti

Now what? I power up my Mojo keeping - and + vol buttons pressed (LO mode) and the device starts in pale-violet mode instead of pale blue. 
Even worst once shut down it keeps pale violet volume level. 
Hints? TIA


----------



## almarti

fijaas said:


> Hello, I have a few questions.
> 
> Is the CCK more reliable than the Fiio L19?
> 
> ...




I have both. When travelling I use L19 but the design is wrong as it does not allow to charge Mojo while L19 connected. At home I use CCK with USB/MicroUSB; when travelling need to take car as sometimes cables can be unplug


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

daberti said:


> Now what? I power up my Mojo keeping - and + vol buttons pressed (LO mode) and the device starts in pale-violet mode instead of pale blue.
> Even worst once shut down it keeps pale violet volume level.
> Hints? TIA




That's the preset level. It's supposed to do that. After power cycling without holding down the volume buttons, you should be able to control the output level again.


----------



## miketlse

daberti said:


> Now what? I power up my Mojo keeping - and + vol buttons pressed (LO mode) and the device starts in pale-violet mode instead of pale blue.
> Even worst once shut down it keeps pale violet volume level.
> Hints? TIA


 
 Holding down those balls provides the 'short cut' to the default LO mode voltage - but you can then adjust the voltage in the normal manner using the +ve and -ve balls.
 There are two possibilities regarding the discrepancy in colour:

you have inadvertantly pressed one of the balls, and adjusted the output voltage
more likely is the natural tolerance in the led colours, plus the natural tolerance in peoples eyesight. Several posters have mentioned such discrepancies, purple to one person is pink to another, or blue to one person is a lighter blue to another person. So nothing to worry about, just try and remember which colours suit your LO needs.
  
 The mojo will remember the last output voltage, so i think your mojo is just doing that. Owners have often mentioned that after using LO mode, it is good practice to reduce the volume before next using headphones, to avoid the risk of damaging sensitive headphones or ears.


----------



## ubs28

is it normal that my mojo disconnects when i have it in my pocket?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> Holding down those balls provides the 'short cut' to the default LO mode voltage - but you can then adjust the voltage in the normal manner using the +ve and -ve balls.
> There are two possibilities regarding the discrepancy in colour:
> 
> you have inadvertantly pressed one of the balls, and adjusted the output voltage
> ...




The level is not adjustable when in the preset mode. Only after you power off the device and start it back up in normal operating mode.


----------



## Mython

ubs28 said:


> is it normal that my mojo disconnects when i have it in my pocket?


 
  
  
 As Daniel Craig's character, in the film 'Layer Cake', remarked: _"...that's a very expansive question"_
  
  
 The short answer is obviously that 'no', it is not 'normal', but neither is it unexpected if you are placing pressure (_even if it's only inadvertently)_ upon the cables/plugs/sockets.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> *The level is not adjustable when in the preset mode*. Only after you power off the device and start it back up in normal operating mode.




Incorrect. Hold down three buttons on power up to preset 3Vrms. Press either volume button. That setting is remembered on next power up. Don't press anything and the 3Vrms setting is forgotten. If the volume setting is remember then the user inadvertently pressed a volume button in the 3Vrms preset mode.

Just tested this.


----------



## ubs28

mython said:


> As Daniel Craig's character, in the film 'Layer Cake', remarked: _"...that's a very expansive question"_
> 
> 
> The short answer is obviously that 'no', it is not 'normal', but neither is it unexpected if you are placing pressure (_even if it's only inadvertently)_ upon the cables/plugs/sockets.




I think that is what happens, that due to pressure on the cable it looses connection. Maybe I need to get lucky finding a tight USB cable? Or should I send it back to Chord and see if they can give me a Mojo with tighter sockets?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> Incorrect. Hold down three buttons on power up to preset 3Vrms. Press either volume button. That setting is remembered on next power up. Don't press anything and the 3Vrms setting is forgotten. If the volume setting is remember then the user inadvertently pressed a volume button in the 3Vrms preset mode.
> 
> Just tested this.




You're correct, I'm mistaken. Apologies.


----------



## daberti

miketlse said:


> Holding down those balls provides the 'short cut' to the default LO mode voltage - but you can then adjust the voltage in the normal manner using the +ve and -ve balls.
> There are two possibilities regarding the discrepancy in colour:
> 
> you have inadvertantly pressed one of the balls, and adjusted the output voltage
> ...




Thanks Miketise for the time you took to answer my question :thumbsup_tone1:
And yes, as you said implicitly the best safety it is always in your (i.e. mine) mind. 

Out of the specific question, I've found my own best combo with Mojo on blue-blue and Fostex HP-V1 rig. 
Even RHA-T10 sound detailed without all of that intrusive bass and with delicious mids and treble. Go figure


----------



## Mython

ubs28 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > The short answer is obviously that 'no', it is not 'normal', but neither is it unexpected if you are placing pressure (_even if it's only inadvertently)_ upon the cables/plugs/sockets.
> ...


 
  
 Chord produce a cable-pack that includes a basic 'hollow' module, that reduces the possibility of stress being exerted on the plugs/sockets.
  
  
  


Spoiler: Basic module






mython said:


> Getting _(specifically)_ back to Mojo, I realise most people know how the recently-released 'basic' module (inc. cable pack) relates to the cable and to Mojo, but for those of you unsure, here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> _Thanks to Edd for the pic._


 
  


  
  
  
 Please understand that I'm not trying to imply that you must buy another Chord product in order to get Mojo to function reliably. I am simply saying that Chord cannot control how much stress people apply to Mojos sockets, and using the basic module is one way both customers and Chord can ensure any such stresses are minimised.
  
 However, you may do as you wish.
  
 If you prefer not to obtain a module, then you may find some plugs fit a little tighter than others, but, fundamentally, no matter what cable you use, you will still need to ensure that stress is not applied to the plugs/sockets whilst your stack is in your bag or pocket. If you can't find a way to ensure that, then you may not experience a 100% reliable connection.
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/24300#post_12942830


----------



## ubs28

mython said:


> Chord produce a cable-pack that includes a basic 'hollow' module, that reduces the possibility of stress being exerted on the plugs/sockets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, I suppose I'll check out the cable pack then.


----------



## GreenBow

I was just thinking about getting a Sony Walkman as a transport (and player on its own occasionally). Then I figured Sony Walkmans probably don't have bit-perfect playback, even through USB out.
  
 I guess finding a Walkman that is bit-prefect is going to be time demanding. I was only thinking of one of the lower end models like A25, A15: which ever holds a good sized SD-card.


----------



## Mediahound

Anyone know if I'm going to store the Mojo for a while (say a month), will the battery slowly drain? Should I store it fully charged or partially?


----------



## ThomasHK

greenbow said:


> I was just thinking about getting a Sony Walkman as a transport (and player on its own occasionally). Then I figured Sony Walkmans probably don't have bit-perfect playback, even through USB out.
> 
> I guess finding a Walkman that is bit-prefect is going to be time demanding. I was only thinking of one of the lower end models like A25, A15: which ever holds a good sized SD-card.


 
 I'm thinking along the same lines... I'm thinking I should just get a cheap small android phone and run UAPP on it on bit-perfect mode strapped to the Mojo.


----------



## harpo1

mediahound said:


> Anyone know if I'm going to store the Mojo for a while (say a month), will the battery slowly drain? Should I store it fully charged or partially?


 
 When I don't use mine for 3 or 4 weeks and go to use it the light is green.  This is from a full charge.


----------



## apaar123

Has anyone tried mojo with akg 712 pro?


----------



## zam1

daberti said:


> Short answer: I've a very recent Lavricable Mojo to iPhone cable. No issues with latest iOS. Best combination.


 
 Thanks - I'd actually considered Lavricable before buying my first setup. Have read some positive things ... more to think about ...


----------



## howdy

Im getting a handmade all black right angled cable from PETEREX right now for my X3ii to Mojo, cant wait to see it!


----------



## theveterans

apaar123 said:


> Has anyone tried mojo with akg 712 pro?




Yep. More than enough to power it to ear bleeding levels. I listen at 2 green lights or turquoise depending on the DR of the recordings.


----------



## apaar123

theveterans said:


> Yep. More than enough to power it to ear bleeding levels. I listen at 2 green lights or turquoise depending on the DR of the recordings.


and what abt the sound quality?


----------



## theveterans

Sounds a bit warm for my tastes due to Mojo's slight warm tuning. You'll won't get a sibilant sound with it, but OTOH you might want more treble energy on some recordings which can be eq'ed. All in all, I don't think Mojo is holding back the K712 compared to lesser portable DAC/amp.


----------



## apaar123

theveterans said:


> Sounds a bit warm for my tastes due to Mojo's slight warm tuning. You'll won't get a sibilant sound with it, but OTOH you might want more treble energy on some recordings which can be eq'ed. All in all, I don't think Mojo is holding back the K712 compared to lesser portable DAC/amp.


Which amp dac will you refer for it?


----------



## apaar123

apaar123 said:


> Which amp dac will you refer for it?


I need a portable amp DAC only coz I will be in college using a laptop


----------



## twiceboss

Danggg, iPad>Mojo>HD800 is so good!


----------



## jmills8

twiceboss said:


> Danggg, iPad>Mojo>HD800 is so good!


 Greater than ?


----------



## twiceboss

jmills8 said:


> Greater than ?


 
 That's actually connection.
  
 This is by far the best for HD800 I have.
  
 I tried with Mojo+desktop. Mojo+S6.
  
 But Mojo+iPad is another level. The soundstage is sooo accurate and the clarity! Like omg... they are worth the price


----------



## FiJAAS

almarti said:


> I have both. When travelling I use L19 but the design is wrong as it does not allow to charge Mojo while L19 connected. At home I use CCK with USB/MicroUSB; when travelling need to take car as sometimes cables can be unplug




Can I have a link to the USB/MicroUSB?


----------



## theveterans

apaar123 said:


> Which amp dac will you refer for it?




IMO, I've heard it with my friend's Fiio Q1, but it sounded harsh and anemic in bass extension. the though treble is forward which I like. Don't get me wrong that Q1's treble is better than Mojos. Mojo's treble has a much more realistic timbre than the Q1, but it's less forward than on-board sound from my computer, Schiit Bifrost DAC and also the Q1.

My sound preference might be different from yours since I use my Yamaha HS7 speakers as a reference in sound.


----------



## apaar123

Ohh ok


----------



## apaar123

theveterans said:


> IMO, I've heard it with my friend's Fiio Q1, but it sounded harsh and anemic in bass extension. the though treble is forward which I like. Don't get me wrong that Q1's treble is better than Mojos. Mojo's treble has a much more realistic timbre than the Q1, but it's less forward than on-board sound from my computer, Schiit Bifrost DAC and also the Q1.
> 
> My sound preference might be different from yours since I use my Yamaha HS7 speakers as a reference in sound.


btw I will be using them for gaming so I will need good imaging soundstage and controlled bass. And also for detailed music


----------



## theveterans

Mojo should be good for those applications. You won't get special effects though like headphone surround or special dsp that is exclusive on some gaming laptops


----------



## apaar123

theveterans said:


> Mojo should be good for those applications. You won't get special effects though like headphone surround or special dsp that is exclusive on some gaming laptops


well I think mojo will be good


----------



## ThomasHK

What does it mean when the white charging light blinks? It doesn't mention that in the manual...


----------



## x RELIC x

thomashk said:


> What does it mean when the white charging light blinks? It doesn't mention that in the manual...




It means that your charger is not providing enough current to the Mojo and therefore not charging. You need a charger that can supply a minimum of 1A to the Mojo. Many chargers that state they can supply 1A do not.

This and more info is in the 3rd post of this thread under the Battery and Charging section.


----------



## ThomasHK

x relic x said:


> It means that your charger is not providing enough current to the Mojo and therefore not charging. You need a charger that can supply a minimum of 1A to the Mojo. Many chargers that state they can supply 1A do not.
> 
> This and more info is in the 3rd post of this thread under the Battery and Charging section.


 
 I'm sorry, yes, I really should have done a search first...
  
 Quite strange, this Samsung charger puts out 2.0A and charges my phone in lightning speed. Swapped it for another one now. Hopefully this one doesn't cause any issues.


----------



## jmills8

thomashk said:


> I'm sorry, yes, I really should have done a search first...
> 
> Quite strange, this Samsung charger puts out 2.0A and charges my phone in lightning speed. Swapped it for another one now. Hopefully this one doesn't cause any issues.


 my samsung charger sometimes works and sonmetines it doesnt. My cheap Chinese phone charger always works.


----------



## x RELIC x

thomashk said:


> I'm sorry, yes, I really should have done a search first...
> 
> Quite strange, this Samsung charger puts out 2.0A and charges my phone in lightning speed. Swapped it for another one now. Hopefully this one doesn't cause any issues.




No worries. It's almost an ongoing joke how no one reads the mountain of very useful information in the third post, as the thread title suggests. You may find other useful information there if you run in to more issues charging.


----------



## Zojokkeli

thomashk said:


> I'm sorry, yes, I really should have done a search first...
> 
> Quite strange, this Samsung charger puts out 2.0A and charges my phone in lightning speed. Swapped it for another one now. Hopefully this one doesn't cause any issues.




I also had trouble charging Mojo with my phone charger. My PC's USB port can charge Mojo just fine, though.


----------



## ThomasHK

zojokkeli said:


> I also had trouble charging Mojo with my phone charger. My PC's USB port can charge Mojo just fine, though.


 
 Yeah, ironically the charger I got with my now obsolete Oppo HA-2 charges it fine it seems


----------



## Danivi

Hi All,
Just an advice on best iem to pair with mojo.

Music listened (in ordered of preference
Electronic
Alternative rock
Pop

Looking for both mid tier price and totl.
As per my reading 
Price 200-300 eur could be dunu 2000j
Price 500-800 eur could be um martian
Price 1000 + k10 - andromeda 
Any advice or particular synergy?


----------



## mox123

Hi All,

I have a strange issue with my DP-X1 and Mojo, well not a big issue actually, just to see is anyone can offer some explanation.

When my DP-X1 usb is connected to the Mojo and leave it overnight (~6 to 7 hrs), the battery drop ard 8%. However, if i disconnect from Mojo, only drop ard 2%.

The battery drop here is referring to the DP-X1, not Mojo. And when i said DP-X1 is connected to Mojo overnight, the Mojo itself is off.


----------



## jmills8

mox123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a strange issue with my DP-X1 and Mojo, well not a big issue actually, just to see is anyone can offer some explanation.
> 
> ...


 Disconnect it.


----------



## mox123

jmills8 said:


> Disconnect it.




Yes, that what i do to save battery. Is it because even when Mojo in off stage, it will draw power fr the player connected?


----------



## jmills8

mox123 said:


> Yes, that what i do to save battery. Is it because even when Mojo in off stage, it will draw power fr the player connected?


try it again and if the same thing happens then yes.


----------



## simonm

Well I just got the iPhone 7 (256 GB) and man this is end-game as far as portable audio is concerned for me.

I have Mojo with the official case (which is necessary in my opinion) and the iPhone 7 with a slim (but rugged) Tech21 silicone case and the ergonomics couldn't be better. Perfect to hold in one hand. It's a "hand full" but in a good way. Linked with a short Lavricables lightning cable (in blue).

256 GB in my hand is luxurious. I can sync my entire library which consists almost entirely of lossless audio and a few high-res albums and still have plenty of room (100 GB) to spare. I don't miss out on anything anywhere!

I could've sworn the iPhone as a digital source sounded better than my 5s, but I'm sure that's psychosomatic.

I feel privileged to live in such a time and to posses such amazing technology. Sure, I can't afford to eat but that almost seems inconsequential compared to the power of the music I have in my hand.


----------



## mox123

jmills8 said:


> try it again and if the same thing happens then yes.




Actually did try few times to confirm and got almost identical result....


----------



## jmills8

mox123 said:


> Actually did try few times to confirm and got almost identical result....


then the mojo is a hungry beast.


----------



## mox123

jmills8 said:


> then the mojo is a hungry beast.




Haha...actually not a real issue...just wondering could it not bcoz of Mojo but the Android OS itself trying to do something weird when the usb is connected (even connected to device is off), then drain the battery


----------



## gikigill

The Mojo seems to draw a little power even from the data port, probably to have indicate its alive.


----------



## music4mhell

gikigill said:


> The Mojo seems to draw a little power even from the data port, probably to have indicate its alive.


 
 That's a good sign. Mojo is proactive in every aspect


----------



## howdy

I wish the £ would go down again, I want to buy the mojo from Amazon UK for the same price as it was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gikigill

It's a handshake that's utilised by quite a few USB DACs.


----------



## Zojokkeli

howdy said:


> I wish the £ would go down again, I want to buy the mojo from Amazon UK for the same price as it was about 2 weeks ago.


 
  
 Looks like dollar is plummeting now, so you might be in for quite a wait.


----------



## almarti

The one coming with Mojo


----------



## daberti

sandiway said:


> Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> Looks like the electronics inside the cable died. Konstantins Lavriks asked me to send it back to Latvia...


 

 Konstantins is a very knowledgeable guy


----------



## daberti

grumpyoldguy said:


> That's the preset level. It's supposed to do that. After power cycling without holding down the volume buttons, you should be able to control the output level again.


 

 Thanks


----------



## daberti

grumpyoldguy said:


> The level is not adjustable when in the preset mode. Only after you power off the device and start it back up in normal operating mode.


 

 In my case the level WAS adjustable


----------



## daberti

zam1 said:


> Thanks - I'd actually considered Lavricable before buying my first setup. Have read some positive things ... more to think about ...


 

 Yes, think about it, but in the end it will be (IMHO) the best asset.


----------



## apaar123

Has anyone used mojo for gaming?


----------



## jmills8

apaar123 said:


> Has anyone used mojo for gaming?


 ha from music questions to gaming? Ask about cables.


----------



## apaar123

jmills8 said:


> ha from music questions to gaming? Ask about cables.


??


----------



## x RELIC x

daberti said:


> In my case the level WAS adjustable:confused_face_2:




Which is normal. Grumpy was mistaken, as he said later.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/25410#post_12995090


----------



## Light - Man

apaar123 said:


> Has anyone used mojo for gaming?


 
  
 Sorry Bro but I don't have a Mojo at the mo.
  
 I am doing a spot of training in preparation for the next 4 years - and tomorrow I will start digging a bunker out my back garden - just in case!


----------



## apaar123

light - man said:


> Sorry Bro but I don't have a Mojo at the mo.
> 
> I am doing a spot of training in preparation for the next 4 years - and tomorrow I will start digging a bunker out my back garden - just in case! :blink:


what


----------



## jarnopp

apaar123 said:


> what



Exactly


----------



## Zojokkeli

apaar123 said:


> Has anyone used mojo for gaming?


 
  
 It's fine for gaming, music and movies.


----------



## apaar123

zojokkeli said:


> It's fine for gaming, music and movies.


Thank you


----------



## Mython

apaar123 said:


> zojokkeli said:
> 
> 
> > It's fine for gaming, music and movies.
> ...


 
  
 Are you able to try Mojo before you buy it?


----------



## apaar123

mython said:


> Are you able to try Mojo before you buy it?


maybe


----------



## Mython

apaar123 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > zojokkeli said:
> ...


 
  
  
 Then I would suggest you try it first.
  
  
 Some computer systems are more susceptible to latency issues than others. When using an external DAC/DAC-amp, sometimes the audio can lag fractionally behind the on-screen video. This is not a 'fault'. as such; it's more of a shortcoming with current technology standards.
  
  
 However, many people's computers work just fine when using external DAC-amps during video-gaming, and there are certainly many people successfully using Mojo for this purpose.
  
  
 But it would be unfair to tell you that just because many people use Mojo (or other DAC-amps) successfully for video-gaming purposes, *you* will definitely find using an external DAC-amp (like Mojo) completely successful for video-gaming purposes.
  
 Therefore, although there is a good chance that you will find Mojo works very well in your video-gaming system, I suggest you try it before buying, if you have this option available to you.


----------



## apaar123

mython said:


> Then I would suggest you try it first.
> 
> 
> Some computer systems are more susceptible to latency issues than others. When using an external DAC/DAC-amp, sometimes the audio can lag fractionally behind the on-screen video. This is not a 'fault'. as such; it's more of a shortcoming with current technology standards.
> ...


thank you very much


----------



## raelamb

simonm said:


> Well I just got the iPhone 7 (256 GB) and man this is end-game as far as portable audio is concerned for me.
> 
> I have Mojo with the official case (which is necessary in my opinion) and the iPhone 7 with a slim (but rugged) Tech21 silicone case and the ergonomics couldn't be better. Perfect to hold in one hand. It's a "hand full" but in a good way. Linked with a short Lavricables lightning cable (in blue).
> 
> ...


 

 This is exactly what I want but Apple told me I could not purchase it without a phone plan. I want it purely as an "ipod touch". Anybody know a way around this?


----------



## god-bluff

raelamb said:


> This is exactly what I want but Apple told me I could not purchase it without a phone plan. I want it purely as an "ipod touch". Anybody know a way around this?




Apple are selling sim free unlocked refurbished iPhones at least in the US


----------



## RPB65

Lavricable update.
 Still *NOT* working on the latest public beta. iPhone 6S+ with iOS10.2 (14C5069c)
 Bummer


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rpb65 said:


> Lavricable update.
> Still *NOT* working on the latest public beta. iPhone 6S+ with iOS10.2 (14C5069c)
> Bummer


 

 Contact them; they are responsive.  
  
 I have sent mine back and will have it repaired and will report back here with the updated cable.


----------



## RPB65

peter hyatt said:


> Contact them; they are responsive.
> 
> I have sent mine back and will have it repaired and will report back here with the updated cable.



Thx Peter, I will wait for your thoughts before doing that. Secondly, not all iOS updates stop it from working. So I'm loathed to spend more money on it when I have the Chord accessory pack anyway.


----------



## GreenBow

apaar123 said:


> Has anyone used mojo for gaming?


 

 I use Mojo for gaming and 99.9% of the time it's incredible. However I was playing Sniper Ghost Warrior 2: Siberian Strike just a couple of days ago, and had a problem. At the end of every sentence of chat, (like between base and agent) there were quite loud pops and clicks.


----------



## tretneo

tretneo said:


> Per the current discussion, I've had my Mojo plugged in nearly exclusively for the last several months. Will unplug it and try to get a rough idea of the battery life and report back for those concerned.


 
  
 Got around to doing this test this morning. Continuous playback lasted ~8 hours give or take a minute or two.
  
 Edit: In case it matters I was driving Ether C 1.1 @ double red volume level


----------



## GreenBow

thomashk said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I was just thinking about getting a Sony Walkman as a transport (and player on its own occasionally). Then I figured Sony Walkmans probably don't have bit-perfect playback, even through USB out.
> ...


 
  
 Yeah I think that's the way to go. Especially given most phones now have non-removable batteries, (which is pure cruelty from the manufacturers.) Just a cheap file transport that can support bit-perfect, has to be the best option. No point wearing out the battery on an expensive phone.


----------



## daberti

x relic x said:


> Which is normal. Grumpy was mistaken, as he said later.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/25410#post_12995090




Things went back to normal route. 
Thanks Relic. :thumbsup_tone1:


----------



## guliver

Bad news my Mojo kills my earphone the volume was pushed all the way up accidentally during connection to the phone Just 2  seconds the time I disconnected them but too late The mojo should have a safety feature specially the way as the volume buttons are  made!


----------



## krismusic

guliver said:


> Bad news my Mojo kills my earphone the volume was pushed all the way up accidentally during connection to the phone Just 2  seconds the time I disconnected them but too late The mojo should have a safety feature specially the way as the volume buttons are  made!



This is a fear of mine. I almost didn't buy the Mojo because it had the potential to kill my treasured CIEMs!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

guliver said:


> Bad news my Mojo kills my earphone the volume was pushed all the way up accidentally during connection to the phone Just 2  seconds the time I disconnected them but too late The mojo should have a safety feature specially the way as the volume buttons are  made!







krismusic said:


> This is a fear of mine. I almost didn't buy the Mojo because it had the potential to kill my treasured CIEMs!




I always plug in my headphones/IEMs after turning on the DAC and amp and unplug them before shutting off. Not only does it let me avoid situations like this, but protects my headphones/IEMs from the spike when turning these devices on and off.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> I always plug in my headphones/IEMs after turning on the DAC and amp and unplug them before shutting off. Not only does it let me avoid situations like this, but protects my headphones/IEMs from the spike when turning these devices on and off.




Sage advice!


----------



## DoctaCosmos

krismusic said:


> This is a fear of mine. I almost didn't buy the Mojo because it had the potential to kill my treasured CIEMs!



Can't you just look at the colors when you turn it on to see the volume it's at then plug in the hp?


----------



## FiJAAS

Could anyone recommend a reasonable priced usb/micro usb to work with the CCK and Mojo.


----------



## jmills8

doctacosmos said:


> Can't you just look at the colors when you turn it on to see the volume it's at then plug in the hp?


Im Color blind.


----------



## howdy

Just got the Mojo brand new from the U.K. For 336.00 that is one hell of a great deal!!!


----------



## tretneo

jmills8 said:


> Im Color blind.


 
  
 Damn, I guess the Mojo poses all sorts of challenges for you then. That sucks.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

jmills8 said:


> Im Color blind.



From all those years under the bridge? Lol


----------



## karloil

howdy said:


> Just got the Mojo brand new from the U.K. For 336.00 that is one hell of a great deal!!!


 
  
 Wow! that's cheap! I'm also hoping that Singapore retailers are able to do the same price drop.


----------



## Bengkia369

Super nice!


----------



## EagleWings

Some interesting cases from Miter:
  
 https://www.moon-audio.com/miter-chord-mojo-ak70-music-player-leather-case.html
  
 https://www.moon-audio.com/miter-chord-mojo-buttplate-leather-case-iphone-7.html
 (no images available for the iphone-mojo case yet)


----------



## jmills8

eaglewings said:


> Some interesting cases from Miter:
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/miter-chord-mojo-ak70-music-player-leather-case.html
> 
> ...


 Buttplay case?


----------



## EagleWings

Ha ha ha.. No idea..


----------



## apaar123

What is coax and optical used for ??


----------



## jmills8

apaar123 said:


> What is coax and optical used for ??


 for musuc


----------



## music4mhell

jmills8 said:


> apaar123 said:
> 
> 
> > What is coax and optical used for ??
> ...


 
 Wrong, they are used to transfer digital signals to be precise


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> What is coax and optical used for ??




For real? They are different options for digital inputs to feed the DAC besides USB. The Mojo must use a digital input. Surely you can Google optical and coaxial input to get your answers.


----------



## apaar123

Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> Thanks




apaar123, I mean no disrespect, but sometimes it's good to do the most basic and simple things for yourself. Helps keep the thread from moving so fast as well.


----------



## SearchOfSub

apaar123 said:


> What is coax and optical used for ??





optical is used to plug in your 3d glasses because of optometry. (I may be wrong though.)


----------



## SearchOfSub

apaar123 said:


> Thanks





Don't forget you would need 3d glasses for it to work. JK.

There are 3 ways to connect Mojo from a transport/ your music source whether it'd be from a PC, CD player, MP3 player etc. It is through USB, coaxial, or optical inputs. Inorder for it to work, you would also need the same output signal from your music source.

If you are planning to use the Mojo with a PC, most likely you will be using USB inputs wince both Mojo and PC has USB.


----------



## gikigill

searchofsub said:


> Don't forget you would need 3d glasses for it to work.


 

 So thats why the Mojo has 2 outputs instead of 1 found in similar devices.
  
 Its for stereoscopic 3d vision. Left side for left eye and right side for right eye.
  
 Truly Rob is a man ahead of his time, I bow to your genius, my good sir.


----------



## SearchOfSub

gikigill said:


> So thats why the Mojo has 2 outputs instead of 1 found in similar devices.
> 
> Its for stereoscopic 3d vision. Left side for left eye and right side for right eye.
> 
> Truly Rob is a man ahead of his time, I bow to your genius, my good sir.





I actually edited that post a minute later because I somehow think our man apaar123 might actually look into it for whatever reason.


----------



## apaar123

searchofsub said:


> I actually edited that post a minute later because I somehow think our man apaar123 might actually look into it for whatever reason.


 
 you are so funny dude. I am dying of laughter


----------



## canali

eaglewings said:


> Some interesting cases from Miter:
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/miter-chord-mojo-ak70-music-player-leather-case.html
> 
> ...




Thanks eaglewings!

However am I the only one having problems getting the images for the mojo/ iPhone case? I can't seem to pull up any images when I click on the 2nd link. Ak/mojo pulls up, but not mojo/ iPhone 7


----------



## EagleWings

You may have missed my comment in the parenthesis.


----------



## canali

eaglewings said:


> You may have missed my comment in the parenthesis.




Yeah I missed that, sorry...I just woke up and am lying in bed reading this...so does being groggy and reading from my little smartphone screen save my dignity? 

i've contacted the company, asking them for any pics...once i hear back i'll share with group.


----------



## apaar123

i am buying a dac amp for the first time thats why i am confused


----------



## jmills8




----------



## audi0nick128

apaar123 said:


> i am buying a dac amp for the first time thats why i am confused




Hey apaar123,

Don't let the comments bug you, too much. 
We all started out in this hobby at some point, feeling lost and overwhelmed...

It's just that all the basic information is well structured presented in post #3, thanks to Mython and it seems like none of the newcomers really takes note. 

I didn't read it myself, before asking 'stupid questions'... So break the cycle,rise above! Focus on science 

Cheers


----------



## apaar123

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey apaar123,
> 
> Don't let the comments bug you, too much.
> We all started out in this hobby at some point, feeling lost and overwhelmed...
> ...


Cheers


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

gikigill said:


> So thats why the Mojo has 2 outputs instead of 1 found in similar devices.
> 
> Its for stereoscopic 3d vision. Left side for left eye and right side for right eye.
> 
> Truly Rob is a man ahead of his time, I bow to your genius, my good sir.




Don't give the "audiophiles" any ideas... They do well enough on their own.


----------



## Deftone

Been a week without mojo, missed this little guy. Sound from my phone is very 2D and flat. Something I wouldnt have noticed in an AB test only after not using mojo for a week. Leeds me to believe blind ab tests are flawed?


----------



## Dobrescu George

deftone said:


> Been a week without mojo, missed this little guy. Sound from my phone is very 2D and flat. Something I wouldnt have noticed in an AB test only after not using mojo for a week. Leeds me to believe blind ab tests are flawed?


 
  
 The real of what we hear is infinitely more complicated than technical specifications. 
  
 To explain, our mental state can affect how we perceive music considerably *more* than good or bad equipment.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

deftone said:


> Been a week without mojo, missed this little guy. Sound from my phone is very 2D and flat. Something I wouldnt have noticed in an AB test only after not using mojo for a week. Leeds me to believe blind ab tests are flawed?




Blind and double blind testing methods are not flawed. They are widely accepted test methodologies for many things far more consequential than figuring out if your billion dollar cable made of unicorn hair makes your portable DAC sound like a live concert.


----------



## Miksu

I'm having couple of issues with my new Mojo:
  
 Battery wont charge with any of my chargers, even if output is 1,8A. Charge light just blinks. Only device that works is my USB battery which gives 3A.
  
 Random clicks in sound. I have Windows 10 and installed Windows drivers from Chord web site. Using "Chord Async..." as default playback device and playing youtube videos.
  
  
  Haven't read all the 1700 (!) pages...


----------



## cazone

grumpyoldguy said:


> Blind and double blind testing methods are not flawed. They are widely accepted test methodologies for many things far more consequential than figuring out if your billion dollar cable made of unicorn hair makes your portable DAC sound like a live concert.




Not so sure about that. 
The fact that a double blind test puts the tester under stress and searching for differences may put the focus on aspects that are not essential to the musicality of a component. 
Personally i never found blind test to be effective. 
Listening to gear for a few weeks in a relaxed context otherwise is very concluding. 
But you need a certain experience.


----------



## vapman

miksu said:


> I'm having couple of issues with my new Mojo:
> 
> Battery wont charge with any of my chargers, even if output is 1,8A. Charge light just blinks. Only device that works is my USB battery which gives 3A.
> 
> ...




Do the clicks and pops happen with the computer built in audio as well? Could be an OS error. If it does i would recommend installing LatencyMon


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miksu said:


> I'm having couple of issues with my new Mojo:
> 
> Battery wont charge with any of my chargers, even if output is 1,8A. Charge light just blinks. Only device that works is my USB battery which gives 3A.
> 
> ...




I've charged the Mojo from dead empty with a 1.8A charger... Are you plugged straight into the wall or through a power strip or something else that might starve the charger?


----------



## Miksu

vapman said:


> Do the clicks and pops happen with the computer built in audio as well? Could be an OS error. If it does i would recommend installing LatencyMon


 
  
 There isn't any load on the laptop and I don't get clicks with several other DACs so laptop/Windows should be ok. And no clicks with foobar+chord asio.


----------



## Miksu

grumpyoldguy said:


> I've charged the Mojo from dead empty with a 1.8A charger... Are you plugged straight into the wall or through a power strip or something else that might starve the charger?


 
  
 It was with extension cord, so I'll try straight to wall. It works for a while, then charging stops so I'll leave it on for night to see what happens. Have to break-in Mojo anyways.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miksu said:


> It was with extension cord, so I'll try straight to wall. It works for a while, then charging stops so I'll leave it on for night to see what happens. Have to break-in Mojo anyways.




Are you trying to use it while charging? That may contribute to the problem if the battery is very low. If it still doesn't work, you might want to make sure the unit is powered down (at least for a little while) while charging.


----------



## Miksu

grumpyoldguy said:


> Are you trying to use it while charging? That may contribute to the problem if the battery is very low. If it still doesn't work, you might want to make sure the unit is powered down (at least for a little while) while charging.


 
 When problem occured I was listening with it. But it didn't start charging after being 5 minutes off. With USB battery I've been listening and charging for couple of hours without problems. Mojo runs hot but that is expected. Of course could be that my 1,8A charger isn't giving what promised...


----------



## harpo1

miksu said:


> When problem occured I was listening with it. But it didn't start charging after being 5 minutes off. With USB battery I've been listening and charging for couple of hours without problems. Mojo runs hot but that is expected. Of course could be that my 1,8A charger isn't giving what promised...


 
 If you want to listen while charging you really need to charge it to 100% first before doing so.  This will prevent issues like what you are having.


----------



## Miksu

harpo1 said:


> If you want to listen while charging you really need to charge it to 100% first before doing so.  This will prevent issues like what you are having.


 
 Okay I'll charge it full first.


----------



## Deftone

miksu said:


> It was with extension cord, so I'll try straight to wall. It works for a while, then charging stops so I'll leave it on for night to see what happens. *Have to break-in Mojo anyways.*


 
  
 break what in?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

deftone said:


> break what in?




The magic elves inside are inactive from the time it ships from the factory to the time you first use it. It takes time for them to get back in shape before they can sprinkle enough pixie dust to get the mile wide soundstage.


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> The magic elves inside are inactive from the time it ships from the factory to the time you first use it. It takes time for them to get back in shape before they can sprinkle enough pixie dust to get the mile wide soundstage.


 
 careful, some audiophiles will believe you.


----------



## Miksu

grumpyoldguy said:


> The magic elves inside are inactive from the time it ships from the factory to the time you first use it. It takes time for them to get back in shape before they can sprinkle enough pixie dust to get the mile wide soundstage.


 
 Just what I was going to say.


----------



## esm87

How should someone combine mojo with a portable amp?

What I mean is that, all night i have been listening to Tidal with mojo connected into my cayin c5 portable amp.

How much power should I set the mojo at before I start controlling the master volume through my c5?

Want to make sure im getting optimum sound. Isit a case of setting mojo to red/red then increasing volume with c5 or do i set mojo at max volume and slowly creep up master volume with c5 until happy with volume level?

Cheers for any help with this guys


----------



## theveterans

If it's the sensitive resistor ladder DACs I would believe that breaking in would improve it, but on an FPGA DAC, nah.


----------



## twiceboss

esm87 said:


> How should someone combine mojo with a portable amp?
> 
> What I mean is that, all night i have been listening to Tidal with mojo connected into my cayin c5 portable amp.
> 
> ...


 
 Press both volume buttons during switching on the Mojo. It will be light blue or purple (will be reset whenever u switch off the mojo soon). Thats the optimum voltage for making them not doubling the amp.
  
 The bass of cayinC5 is incredible, i did stack too if i wanna to bass with my TH600. The bad thing is, the highs are kinda sibilant. I eq down the highs.


----------



## x RELIC x

twiceboss said:


> Press both volume buttons during switching on the Mojo. It will be light blue or purple (will be reset whenever u switch off the mojo soon). *Thats the optimum voltage for making them not doubling the amp*.
> 
> The bass of cayinC5 is incredible, i did stack too if i wanna to bass with my TH600. The bad thing is, the highs are kinda sibilant. I eq down the highs.




Nothing is bypassed when the line level preset is engaged, it's simply a volume preset to 3Vrms, there is nothing optimum about it. The reason you aren't double amping is because there is no separate amp in the Mojo. One is always driving headphones from the line-out stage.

Again, all this info is in the third post of the thread.........



esm87 said:


> How should someone combine mojo with a portable amp?
> 
> What I mean is that, all night i have been listening to Tidal with mojo connected into my cayin c5 portable amp.
> 
> ...




If you set the Mojo's volume to max you will likely destroy the C5 as the Mojo outputs 5.3Vrms at max volume. Even the line-out preset of 3Vrms may be too much for the C5. I suggest setting the volume to the line level preset and then clicking the volume down 4 times to get to 1.9Vrms. If that is still too much then reduce further. 

Don't worry about losing quality as the Mojo is shown to measure the same down to very low output levels using the digital volume.


----------



## Deftone

esm87 said:


> How should someone combine mojo with a portable amp?
> 
> What I mean is that, all night *i have been listening to Tidal with mojo connected into my cayin c5 portable amp.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 why would you want to degrade the sound quality?
  
 the amount of people that think mojo isnt very powerful or cant drive headphones well is astonishing.


----------



## Dobrescu George

cazone said:


> Not so sure about that.
> The fact that a double blind test puts the tester under stress and searching for differences may put the focus on aspects that are not essential to the musicality of a component.
> Personally i never found blind test to be effective.
> Listening to gear for a few weeks in a relaxed context otherwise is very concluding.
> But you need a certain experience.


 
  
 This is in line with my experience. Except for very short few impressions on signature, finer details or differences come out after listening to the same songs many times using a pair of headphones, getting to know your equipment.


----------



## Deftone

miketlse said:


> careful, some audiophiles will believe you.


 
 good one


----------



## Bengkia369

theveterans said:


> If it's the sensitive resistor ladder DACs I would believe that breaking in would improve it, but on an FPGA DAC, nah.




There are still other resistors and capacitors on the circuitry of Mojo.


----------



## tomwoo

x relic x said:


> Nothing is bypassed when the line level preset is engaged, it's simply a volume preset to 3Vrms, there is nothing optimum about it. The reason you aren't double amping is because there is no separate amp in the Mojo. One is always driving headphones from the line-out stage.
> 
> Again, all this info is in the third post of the thread.........
> If you set the Mojo's volume to max you will likely destroy the C5 as the Mojo outputs 5.3Vrms at max volume. Even the line-out preset of 3Vrms may be too much for the C5. I suggest setting the volume to the line level preset and then *clicking the volume down 4 times* to get to 1.9Vrms. If that is still too much then reduce further.


 
 I think this practice could be very dangerous because mojo will remember this volume when it starts up next time, especially when you have sensitive IEMs. My understanding is mojo will forget the preset line out volume unless you clicked the balls (just tried with my mojo. It remembered the double blue volume only after I clicked the balls during line out mode)


----------



## x RELIC x

tomwoo said:


> I think this practice could be very dangerous because mojo will remember this volume when it starts up next time, especially when you have sensitive IEMs. My understanding is mojo will forget the preset line out volume unless you clicked the balls (just tried with my mojo. It remembered the double blue volume only after I clicked the balls during line out mode)




Well, that's true. However, if the 3Vrms signal is too much for the connected amp that will distort so you're damned if you do and damned if you don't. My previous reply was specifically for the poster's question connected to the C5. I well know how the Mojo's volume is remembered when not in the line level preset.

I ALWAYS check my volume before I press play.

Edit: Of course, IMO, if not used in a desktop setup I find absolutely no need to connect a portable amp. The Mojo has more than enough power, especially for IEMs and sensitive headphones, which are basically where the concern for damage lies.


----------



## theveterans

They aren't directly involved in converting the digital pulses into analog signals though which is why burn-in doesn't matter. If you've heard vintage R2R DACs you'll see that they do sound much better after warming up.





bengkia369 said:


> There are still other resistors and capacitors on the circuitry of Mojo.


----------



## tomwoo

x relic x said:


> Well, that's true. However, if the 3Vrms signal is too much for the connected amp that will distort so you're damned if you do and damned if you don't. My previous reply was specifically for the poster's question connected to the C5. I well know how the Mojo's volume is remembered when not in the line level preset.
> 
> *I ALWAYS check my volume before I press play*.
> 
> Edit: Of course, IMO, if not used in a desktop setup I find absolutely no need to connect a portable amp. The Mojo has more than enough power, especially for IEMs and sensitive headphones, which are basically where the concern for damage lies.


 
 This is a good practice that everyone should follow!
  
 I fear for my IEM as Chord packed too much power in this tiny box


----------



## howdy

Went to buy one Mojo from Amazon UK and some how bought 2. Now I can not cancel so it looks like I have 2.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Just wondering, if someone starts Mojo at Max volume, but plays no music, does it still burn the IEMs plugged in?


----------



## nmatheis

howdy said:


> Went to buy one Mojo from Amazon UK and some how bought 2. Now I can not cancel so it looks like I have 2.




Nice! Twice the fun 




dobrescu george said:


> Just wondering, if someone starts Mojo at Max volume, but plays no music, does it still burn the IEMs plugged in?


----------



## howdy

nmatheis said:


> Nice! Twice the fun



The Wifey don't think so.


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> Just wondering, if someone starts Mojo at Max volume, but plays no music, does it still burn the IEMs plugged in?




No.


----------



## karloil

Can someone point me to the right direcion, tried searching for it but i can't find it here - i'm planning to DIY an OTG cable for Mojo and M1 and was looking for the pin configurations. Will appreciate the help


----------



## warrior1975

grumpyoldguy said:


> The magic elves inside are inactive from the time it ships from the factory to the time you first use it. It takes time for them to get back in shape before they can sprinkle enough pixie dust to get the mile wide soundstage.







miketlse said:


> careful, some audiophiles will believe you.




So that's not true? 

As far as stacking another amp and it degrading the SQ, that's not the only aspect of enjoying music. C5 for example has an excellent bass boost and is an excellent stack. There are times when I've stacked other amps and I heard the decrease in SQ, or heard additional hissing so it's definitely true. 

But adding something else in the chain doesn't always mean a decrease in your enjoyment of the music. Might actually improve it, and that's the point.


----------



## esm87

The reason I thought for stacking the c5 with mojo is purely down to the fact that i thought the c5 would amplify the mojo sound quality? I also read the c5 to have a wide soundstage or something so thought it may also add that quality into the mix?

Im a pretty simple guy in this audio world and line out, Vrms etc mean zero to me, I will play around and figure it out cheers guys!


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> The reason I thought for stacking the c5 with mojo is purely down to the fact that i thought the c5 would amplify the mojo sound quality? I also read the c5 to have a wide soundstage or something so thought it may also add that quality into the mix?
> 
> Im a pretty simple guy in this audio world and line out, Vrms etc mean zero to me, I will play around and figure it out cheers guys!




Basically, the Mojo's line level is simply a volume preset that's sometimes too loud for external amps. If you hear distortion from the C5, or not enough volume control on the C5, then lower the volume on the Mojo. Don't worry about losing any quality when lowering the Mojo's volume, and don't worry about double amping (Mojo has no separate amp built in).

On the sound quality, if you love the C5 there's nothing wrong with adding it.


----------



## betula

I am experiencing problem with my Mojo's battery. When it is charging, it makes a quiet hiss noise. The noise is definitely louder than normal, and I can't remember hearing it in the last 10 months since I own Mojo. The battery life has dropped to 3.5 hrs, I have tested 3 times with different chargers. I did 2 full cycles, no change. It also warms up and shuts down much quicker, when I play music while charging, but the main indicator of the problem is the decreased battery life. I will send it back to the retailer, but I am not very happy spending time without Mojo. 
 Has anyone experienced similar battery problem?


----------



## jmills8

betula said:


> I am experiencing problem with my Mojo's battery. When it is charging, it makes a quiet hiss noise. The noise is definitely louder than normal, and I can't remember hearing it in the last 10 months since I own Mojo. The battery life has dropped to 3.5 hrs, I have tested 3 times with different chargers. I did 2 full cycles, no change. It also warms up and shuts down much quicker, when I play music while charging, but the main indicator of the problem is the decreased battery life. I will send it back to the retailer, but I am not very happy spending time without Mojo.
> 
> Has anyone experienced similar battery problem?


Have two Mojos so you will always have one.


----------



## vapman

betula said:


> I am experiencing problem with my Mojo's battery. When it is charging, it makes a quiet hiss noise. The noise is definitely louder than normal, and I can't remember hearing it in the last 10 months since I own Mojo. The battery life has dropped to 3.5 hrs, I have tested 3 times with different chargers. I did 2 full cycles, no change. It also warms up and shuts down much quicker, when I play music while charging, but the main indicator of the problem is the decreased battery life. I will send it back to the retailer, but I am not very happy spending time without Mojo.
> Has anyone experienced similar battery problem?


 

 ferrite micro usb cable for charging will solve your problem


----------



## oneguy

Mine has a hiss when charging. The hissing is not in the audio chain but comes from the charging circuit. It has done that since the first plug in.


----------



## daberti

esm87 said:


> How should someone combine mojo with a portable amp?
> 
> What I mean is that, all night i have been listening to Tidal with mojo connected into my cayin c5 portable amp.
> 
> ...


 

 First check the max input Voltage of your amp.
 I.e. in my case Fostex HP-V1 accepts up to 5V. Mojo defaults to 3V for LO, yet I found out that this way I lose some detail level in the 5K and up frequencies and bass is slightly too much, so I often find myself setting a double blue level (2V) or slightly above.


----------



## Light - Man

Quote:


deftone said:


> break what in?



  
 Quote:


grumpyoldguy said:


> The magic elves inside are inactive from the time it ships from the factory to the time you first use it. It takes time for them to get back in shape before they can sprinkle enough pixie dust to get the mile wide soundstage.


 
  
 This infamous quote should clear things up nicely - once and for all - regarding break in, burn in, etc. etc.........................................................   ............         ....................... . ......... 
  
*"There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."*


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

light - man said:


> This infamous quote should clear things up nicely - once and for all - regarding break in, burn in, etc. etc.........................................................   ............         ....................... . .........
> 
> *[COLOR=333333]"There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."[/COLOR]*[COLOR=333333]
> [/COLOR]




Don't give the Mojo a sock... You might set it free and it will never work for you again.


----------



## RPB65

grumpyoldguy said:


> The magic elves inside are inactive from the time it ships from the factory to the time you first use it. It takes time for them to get back in shape before they can sprinkle enough pixie dust to get the mile wide soundstage.


 

 It's true! When I first used mine the sound was flat, not much energy in it at all. Now, back in shape, the full sound has returned! Really full of energy and that soundstage now! Wow.


----------



## zolom

Got the Mojo yesterday. Connected to the S7E and SE846, it sounds superb, streaming Tidal via the Tidal app or UAPP.
In order to add bass punch, I did connect the Mojo audio out to my Arrow 5Tx amp. The audio resolution is not harmed and now I have it with very good bass.
I did try to set the Mojo to Line-Out, but the volune strength via the 5Tx is unbearable. I use the Mojo volume with the 5Tx.

The only issue with the Mojo is it lighted buttons which at night in a dark room emit noticable light even when set to low.

 Thanks this forum for the detailed information.


----------



## jmills8

zolom said:


> Got the Mojo yesterday. Connected to the S7E and SE846, it sounds superb, streaming Tidal via the Tidal app or UAPP.
> In order to add bass punch, I did connect the Mojo audio out to my Arrow 5Tx amp. The audio resolution is not harmed and now I have it with very good bass.
> I did try to set the Mojo to Line-Out, but the volune strength via the 5Tx is unbearable. I use the Mojo volume with the 5Tx.
> 
> ...


 Music player apps EQ works better for sub bass.


----------



## zolom

For sure, but music player does not support Tidal or Spotify streaming


----------



## jmills8

zolom said:


> For sure, but music player does not support streaming


 I have not tried streaming.


----------



## nmatheis

light - man said:


> This infamous quote should clear things up nicely - once and for all - regarding break in, burn in, etc. etc.........................................................   ............         ....................... . .........
> 
> *[COLOR=333333]"There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."[/COLOR]*[COLOR=333333]
> [/COLOR]




Wow. Donald Rumsfeld quoted in reference to burning in audio gear? 










zolom said:


> Got the Mojo yesterday. Connected to the S7E and SE846, it sounds superb, streaming Tidal via the Tidal app or UAPP.
> In order to add bass punch, I did connect the Mojo audio out to my Arrow 5Tx amp. The audio resolution is not harmed and now I have it with very good bass.
> I did try to set the Mojo to Line-Out, but the volune strength via the 5Tx is unbearable. I use the Mojo volume with the 5Tx.
> 
> ...




I didn't see the bolded part at first and was going to suggest setting the lights on low, then I noticed you've already done that. And upon further reflection, I do think it would be nice to have a truly low led setting, giving us low, medium, and high options. Perhaps in the next iteration...


----------



## Light - Man

nmatheis said:


> Wow. Donald Rumsfeld quoted in reference to burning in audio gear?
> 
> I didn't see the bolded part at first and was going to suggest setting the lights on low, then I noticed you've already done that. And upon further reflection, I do think it would be nice to have a truly low led setting, giving us low, medium, and high options. Perhaps in the next iteration...


 
  
 Nik, your guess is as good as anyone's regarding what he was taking about - it seems that he did not know what he was talking about so he would likely fit in well here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Yes agreed, those led spheres could be dimmer - maybe they can do something about that in the next production batch but I would not hold my breath - perhaps it is best to wear sun glasses in bed just in case we get arc-eye.


----------



## nmatheis

I forget exactly what he was talking about, but I distinctly remember hearing that quote uttered during one of his press conferences and thinking it was one of the most obfuscating and yet profound answers I've ever heard out of a politician, lol


----------



## esm87

No intention to derail this thread at all, I just know alot of knowledgeable people follow and are active in this thread.

If any of you know how to EQ so that vocals are brought more forward please pm me.

I use UAPP and want to increase my vocal presence slightly through my vibro labs Aria using UAPP and mojo.

Thanks


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

esm87 said:


> No intention to derail this thread at all, I just know alot of knowledgeable people follow and are active in this thread.
> 
> If any of you know how to EQ so that vocals are brought more forward please pm me.
> 
> ...




http://www.behindthemixer.com/how-eq-speech-maximum-intelligibility/


----------



## benjammin79

Just got my Audioquest Cinnamon Micro USB Cable.  Hoo yeah!   Big improvement.  Amazing sound.


----------



## RPB65

benjammin79 said:


> Just got my Audioquest Cinnamon Micro USB Cable.  Hoo yeah!   Big improvement.  Amazing sound.


 

 Errrr....


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

benjammin79 said:


> Just got my Audioquest Cinnamon Micro USB Cable.  Hoo yeah!   Big improvement.  Amazing sound.


 
  
 Wait until you cop that 100% oxygen free solid rhodium 25 wire IEM cable with unobtainium jacketing... night and day bro. 
  
 #DBTfree #itstrueifibelieveit


----------



## vapman

grumpyoldguy said:


> Wait until you cop that 100% oxygen free solid rhodium 25 wire IEM cable with unobtainium jacketing... night and day bro.
> 
> #DBTfree #itstrueifibelieveit


 

 Apparently I'm over my limit for giving reputation


----------



## Toolman

You might not believed it (fwiw me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but no need to be too grumpy about others opinion, or do you believe no one should post their opinion or impression on things, unless it agrees with your own personal view point?


----------



## vapman

esm87 said:


> No intention to derail this thread at all, I just know alot of knowledgeable people follow and are active in this thread.
> 
> If any of you know how to EQ so that vocals are brought more forward please pm me.
> 
> ...


 

 You might want to try adding slight peaks in the mid bass and upper mids. The lower and higher extremes and middle should be untouched. Just a little bump up 1/3 and 2/3 of the way thru. Try that see if you like it, and move the points up or down on the frequency range to suit your tastes. That is a pretty simple EQ trick to emphasize the mids without actually boosting them.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

toolman said:


> You might not believed it (fwiw me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Who's being grumpy? I made an early new year's resolution... I'm all aboard the hype train. 
  
 I even got a harry potter wand from disney world so I can start experimenting with different audio spells.


----------



## Toolman

vapman said:


> You might want to try adding slight peaks in the mid bass and upper mids. The lower and higher extremes and middle should be untouched. Just a little bump up 1/3 and 2/3 of the way thru. Try that see if you like it, and move the points up or down on the frequency range to suit your tastes. That is a pretty simple EQ trick to emphasize the mids without actually boosting them.


 

 I'm using JRiver (Media Centre 22)...anyone know how I can set my EQ?


----------



## benjammin79

benjammin79 said:


> Just got my Audioquest Cinnamon Micro USB Cable.  Hoo yeah!   Big improvement.  Amazing sound.


 
 Sorry I should have added "to my ears'. I realize cables are controversial.  I assume a few people on this thread are interested and to those few I recommend the Audioquest Cinnamon Micro USB.  I can hear the difference.  But perhaps that's just because I have more audio discernment.  YMMV


----------



## god-bluff

My £6 Lindy USB cable is sounding great after a months intense burn in. Might actually start using it in anger soon


----------



## vapman

I was getting ready to order my Mojo from Amazon UK... Do they deliver directly to USA addresses or do you need to set up with some kind of forwarding service?


----------



## harpo1

vapman said:


> I was getting ready to order my Mojo from Amazon UK... Do they deliver directly to USA addresses or do you need to set up with some kind of forwarding service?


 
 Direct.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

vapman said:


> I was getting ready to order my Mojo from Amazon UK... Do they deliver directly to USA addresses or do you need to set up with some kind of forwarding service?


 
  
 When I've ordered internationally before, it's been direct... but there are customs fees involved. I used DHL... they will cover the fees up front and send you a bill for it.


----------



## vapman

Many thanks to both


----------



## harpo1

Don't use DHL they're notorious for that.


----------



## RPB65

Will you USA folk stop taking the p1ss about the cheap pound to dollar!! LOL.
 I can't even get a good deal when the rate was good due to VAT and Import duty. Bl00dy UK is not very good at letting us buy from abroad.
 However every traveller that comes here from anywhere can claim the VAT back! Incredible.


----------



## Miksu

harpo1 said:


> If you want to listen while charging you really need to charge it to 100% first before doing so.  This will prevent issues like what you are having.


 
 That solved the problem, now running 12h straight.


----------



## Naugrim

vapman said:


> I was getting ready to order my Mojo from Amazon UK... Do they deliver directly to USA addresses or do you need to set up with some kind of forwarding service?


 
 Just ordered direct today.  Cost about $450 all said and done...assuming I don't get any additional charges.


----------



## harpo1

naugrim said:


> Just ordered direct today.  Cost about $450 all said and done...assuming I don't get any additional charges.


 
 You should be alright as long as DHL isn't delivering it.


----------



## howdy

New custom Coax cable for Mojo/Fiio X3ii combo, can't wait to get the Mojo on Tuesday.


----------



## nmatheis

howdy said:


> New custom Coax cable for Mojo/Fiio X3ii combo, can't wait to get the Mojo on Tuesday.




Nice! Glad you've joined us in MOJO land


----------



## howdy

nmatheis said:


> Nice! Glad you've joined us in MOJO land



Good to be back, I had one and traded it for a Opus#1 and missed it so here we are again.


----------



## nmatheis

howdy said:


> Good to be back, I had one and traded it for a Opus#1 and missed it so here we are again.




Did you sell off the Opus #1?


----------



## howdy

nmatheis said:


> Did you sell off the Opus #1?



Nope, the Opus is definitely a keeper!


----------



## xtr4

After following this thread from day one (and also owning a Mojo), I find that quite a number of fellow head-fiers not impressed with the Mojo or even think its over hyped at first listen. However, a few of those have since converted over to the Mojo world because of extended listening or trialing in a more optimized listening condition.
The point in trying to put across is that, the Mojo's strengths are more subtle than most give it credit for which isn't or may not be apparent at first. The transient and micro detailing is only apparent when you go back to your transport or DAP when the Mojo is out of juice. Then there's a realization that "hey, the music "feels" different".
Well, at least that's what the Mojo has done to my perception of my music collection.
Of course YMMV


----------



## howdy

xtr4 said:


> After following this thread from day one (and also owning a Mojo), I find that quite a number of fellow head-fiers not impressed with the Mojo or even think its over hyped at first listen. However, a few of those have since converted over to the Mojo world because of extended listening or trialing in a more optimized listening condition.
> The point in trying to put across is that, the Mojo's strengths are more subtle than most give it credit for which isn't or may not be apparent at first. The transient and micro detailing is only apparent when you go back to your transport or DAP when the Mojo is out of juice. Then there's a realization that "hey, the music "feels" different".
> Well, at least that's what the Mojo has done to my perception of my music collection.
> Of course YMMV



I think most don't give it a good try before judgement. this is one great device with IEMs and Headphones, oddly shaped it works.


----------



## nmatheis

So, funny story. I reviewed the MOJO very early on (along with @howdy) and was very impressed right out of the gate. I even said in my review that I saw a MOJO of my own in my future. Then I passed on the review unit and kind of forgot about MOJO for awhile. Then I got the Shanling M1 in and saw it as an almost perfect transport for MOJO. So I went to RMAF and bought three things - AudioQuest Nighthawk, Maze 99 Classics, and Chord MOJO. I couldn't be happier with my purchases!


----------



## music4mhell

nmatheis said:


> So, funny story. I reviewed the MOJO very early on (along with @howdy
> ) and was very impressed right out of the gate. I even said in my review that I saw a MOJO of my own in my future. Then I passed on the review unit and kind of forgot about MOJO for awhile. Then I got the Shanling M1 in and saw it as an almost perfect transport for MOJO. So I went to RMAF and bought three things - AudioQuest Nighthawk, Maze 99 Classics, and Chord MOJO. I couldn't be happier with my purchases!


Better late than very very very late !


----------



## noobandroid

nmatheis said:


> So, funny story. I reviewed the MOJO very early on (along with @howdy) and was very impressed right out of the gate. I even said in my review that I saw a MOJO of my own in my future. Then I passed on the review unit and kind of forgot about MOJO for awhile. Then I got the Shanling M1 in and saw it as an almost perfect transport for MOJO. So I went to RMAF and bought three things - AudioQuest Nighthawk, Maze 99 Classics, and Chord MOJO. I couldn't be happier with my purchases!


 
 it's even more fun when u mess with meze headphones modular design, 3D print something to replace the design


----------



## nmatheis

noobandroid said:


> it's even more fun when u mess with meze headphones modular design, 3D print something to replace the design




Such as? Any examples?


----------



## noobandroid

nmatheis said:


> Such as? Any examples?


 
 since they can easily be disassembled using screws only, you can 3d print the handles, the cups, and everything else except the drivers and the headband, if you know how to 3d draw it, cause no schematics out until now


----------



## nmatheis

noobandroid said:


> since they can easily be disassembled using screws only, you can 3d print the handles, the cups, and everything else except the drivers and the headband, if you know how to 3d draw it, cause no schematics out until now




Sorry, I was being too subtle. I was trying to find out if you've printed anything for the 99 Classics and would provide pictures. Sounds like it's just a thought at this point?


----------



## tamsaiming2003

Hi, guys. I am a Chord Mojo user from Hong Kong. I would like to buy either a headphone or earphone to pair up wiith Chord Mojo. My budget is around $2000 USD. I prefer on-ear closed headphone to in-ear one because the former has a more 3D sound. However, the in-ear lets me enjoy a more close-sound experience. Any ideas?

My requirement:

Bass: crispy punchy, quick and short, but must not be heart-breaking "dump dump dump" sound. natural but not artifical bass. Love bright bass.

Mid: convex, must not be concave sound. Love bright mid.

Treble: Street female vocal is preferable. No glitch cold sound. Bright and warm sound would be my love. (I know warm and bright is somehow contradictory term)

Extention: Comfortable treble or/and basss extension

Dynamics: wide, misical(but not msg), acoustic, but not boring "boiled water sound"

Soundstage: wide (if possible)

Vocal to instrument: half, half (do not like vocal>instrument or vocal
Music source: 16 bit qobuz, tidal and moov (HK tidal), 24 bit music amd DSD64 music

DAC: Chord Mojo (warm but bright sound, high clarity and detail) Amazon buyers say it can drive HD700 of even Beyerdynamic T1 (2nd generation). But HK shop sellers tell me Mojo cannot reproduce even HD600 sound signature, not to mention HD800. So, I never have a chance to try those headphones. Any ideas?

Tried in-ear:
Weston W80 (too bright sound, maybe too short burn-in time?)
Shure 846 (there is noise with some song, and vocal>instrument)
IE800 (The bass extention is too artifical, strong and long, horrible)

Tried on-ear closed headphone:
Sony MDR-Z1R (just a little bit too bright, but I can withstand it, currently the best headphone I have ever trird) But folks say Chord Mojo cannot reproduce an on-ear headphone, so it would be a waste?

The sound of Ether C Flow is too warm and dark.
The overall sound of LCD-XC is too hard and dry. The bass of LCD-XC is too punchy(over) as if the music hits your heart. Also, the female treble is not sweet enough.

May try in-ear:
UE 18 pro
Ultimate Ears Personal Reference Monitors (UE PRM)<<<<
So, my questions:
1. In-ear or closed on-ear for me?
2. How is Chord Mojo sound reproduction ability on on-ear headphones? Still like sellers say, should not pair with on-ear?
3. Can Chord Mojo reproduce MDR-Z1R sound well. I tried NW-WM1Z, TA-ZH1ES and MDR-Z1R sound together. I don't like these three compo. Especially TA-ZH1ES. This DAC/AMP sounds confined and airless. However, my Mojo sounds the opposite and brighter. Strange.
Do I need to buy an additional portable amp to enjoy an on-ear headphone?
4. Any other suggestions for me?
5. Should I really try UE PRM (custom-made earphone) or similiar earphones?

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## jmills8

tamsaiming2003 said:


> Hi, guys. I am a Chord Mojo user from Hong Kong. I would like to buy either a headphone or earphone to pair up wiith Chord Mojo. My budget is around $2000 USD. I prefer on-ear closed headphone to in-ear one because the former has a more 3D sound. However, the in-ear lets me enjoy a more close-sound experience. Any ideas?
> 
> My requirement:
> 
> ...


 Artificial bass is what tou are after, real bass is what you get in a live show. Even a live show in the back yard with no anplifiers the bass drum will go boom boom which is not bright bass.


----------



## Delayeed

tamsaiming2003 said:


> Hi, guys. I am a Chord Mojo user from Hong Kong. I would like to buy either a headphone or earphone to pair up wiith Chord Mojo. My budget is around $2000 USD. I prefer on-ear closed headphone to in-ear one because the former has a more 3D sound. However, the in-ear lets me enjoy a more close-sound experience. Any ideas?


 
 Have you tried the original Ether C (non flow)? It pairs well with the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> Have you tried the original Ether C (non flow)? It pairs well with the Mojo.




I was about to say the same based on the description. Plus one can use the tuning pads to change the tonality if they like. It's also cheaper. 

As far as being able to drive on-ear headphones the Mojo is actually quite powerful for a tiny device. As powerful as the Hugo. I've enjoyed the LCD-2, ETHER C, ETHER Flow and Utopia just fine with the Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

tamsaiming2003 said:


> Hi, guys. I am a Chord Mojo user from Hong Kong. I would like to buy either a headphone or earphone to pair up wiith Chord Mojo. My budget is around $2000 USD. I prefer on-ear closed headphone to in-ear one because the former has a more 3D sound. However, the in-ear lets me enjoy a more close-sound experience. Any ideas?
> 
> My requirement:
> 
> ...




Thanks for doing a far more thorough job of describing your needs/requirements, than most posters - it does help readers to make relevant suggestions.
You will get many conflicting views as to what are the best headphones/earphones for Mojo. I think that many of the people who complain that Mojo cannot drive over ear headphones adequately, are slightly confused. By that I mean that they are so familiar with dacs/amps/headphones that boost the bass response, that when they hear the more neutral output from the Mojo, they instinctively think that the Mojo is underpowered. 
I use several different headphones with my Mojo, depending on my mood and needs:
In-ear - I use an old pair of shure hd100, but they are my weakest link, and on my upgrade plan. The two in-ears that I am thinking about most are the shure hd846 (which you have tried), and the Beyer akt8ie mk2 (the mojo and the Beyer are described as a match made in heaven on that thread, especially if you like a detailed treble response).
On-ear I use sennheiser 598se when I want an airy sound, Beyer dt770pro when I want an accurate sound, and Beyer dt51i when I want an accurate sound,good treble response, plus more portability when I am commuting. My favourite is the dt51, so I suspect that I would like the Beyer T1 as well. I am tempted by a couple of other headphones as well, the Nightowls which are Rob Watts favourites when testing his dacs, especially the DAVE - he says that they provide a sound that is more like a 'speaker' than a headphone. Rob is similarly impressed by the focal Utopias, but they are outside your budget, but I am considering their 'junior brother' the Elear, which is much cheaper.

View my comments as containing a few suggestions as to headphones that were not on your list - it is impossible to provide a definitive answer as to which is the best for you, because ultimately you need to demo if you can.


----------



## krismusic

xtr4 said:


> After following this thread from day one (and also owning a Mojo), I find that quite a number of fellow head-fiers not impressed with the Mojo or even think its over hyped at first listen. However, a few of those have since converted over to the Mojo world because of extended listening or trialing in a more optimized listening condition.
> The point in trying to put across is that, the Mojo's strengths are more subtle than most give it credit for which isn't or may not be apparent at first. The transient and micro detailing is only apparent when you go back to your transport or DAP when the Mojo is out of juice. Then there's a realization that "hey, the music "feels" different".
> Well, at least that's what the Mojo has done to my perception of my music collection.
> Of course YMMV



This appears to be precisely my experience. I am giving Mojo just one more week before posting my Mea Culpa!!!


----------



## krismusic

Does anyone have any recommendations for a decent cable to go from Mojo to Apple CCK?
I am not a cable believer in terms of affecting SQ but I would like a well built short cable. The original supplied has died. 
I am baffled why Chord use such a poor connection as micro USB. 
I'm not interested in their add on module. Looks clunky to me and renders the original case useless.


----------



## howdy

krismusic said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a decent cable to go from Mojo to Apple CCK?
> 
> I am not a cable believer in terms of affecting SQ but I would like a well built short cable. The original supplied has died.
> 
> ...



 

Forza Audio has a cable with the MFI built in, you have to ask for it as its not on his site yet. This will eliminate that pesky CCK.


----------



## mattw30

I have one of the forza cck replacement cables on order. Just waiting for the darn thing to arrive. I am hoping it works without any issues. Will kkep you posted once it arrives


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> krismusic said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any recommendations for a decent cable to go from Mojo to Apple CCK?
> ...


 
  
  
 A word of warning about Forza - in my experience, their communication is terrible. Terrible as in _non-existent_.
  
 It seems some people have a good customer service experience with them, but erratic/inconsistent customer service makes me nervous, and we saw something very similar with Dyson, a while back, and look how that snowballed.
  
 As for the Forza website needing updating with the MFI-circumvention cable, well, 3 months have gone by and nothing has changed in that regard:
  


howdy said:


> tretneo said:
> 
> 
> > I recall seeing a custom Lightning to micro USB cable mentioned (here I believe) for Mojo interconnect that actually includes the innards of the official Apple CCK adapter. I have looked at the cables in the 3rd post and can't confirm if it's one of those or not. I've also searched the thread but haven't run across it again. Does anyone else remember this cable and can direct me to the post(s)?
> ...


 
  
  
 I suppose they may be wary of listing an CCK-circumvention product, but, overall, I'm not impressed when a company ignores me and also doesn't bother to list one or more of their products on their own website. It just doesn't strike me as professional.


----------



## audi0nick128

Mython

Well I am sorry to hear that, I can only imagine that Matt was swamped or had problem with the mailing system... nevertheless unfortunate! 
just wanted to add, that I don't see that much parallels to Dyson and could imagine the crux is increased demand. 
But like I said, personally I didn't have any bad experience and I see this as a unfortunate exception. So if it was a one time thing, give them another shot! 

I received my Noir Hybrid for my Nighthawks yesterday, as well as a sample of a new short OTG cable, and I am really happy with those! 

Cheers


----------



## noobandroid

mython said:


> A word of warning about Forza - in my experience, their communication is terrible. Terrible as in _non-existent_.
> 
> It seems some people have a good customer service experience with them, but erratic/inconsistent customer service makes me nervous, and we saw something very similar with Dyson, a while back, and look how that snowballed.
> 
> ...


 
 i had couple purchases with them and they delivered, at least it's all good on my part, but i'll keep an eye on them still, just in case they went bad


----------



## vmixer

Hi,
  
 New (relatively, 2 months) Mojo-er here, just wondering if the3rd post is more or less up to date with respect to direct Lightning —> micro-USB cable options (those that include a MFi chip to circumvent the Apple CCK)?
  
 I see people talking about these but is there a clear reliable option (seems not)?
  
 From the 3rd post, looks like the Penon Audio “pure silver decoding cable” is a go-to option but at $130US is a bit spendy. Below that is a much more reasonably priced version that looks very similar, shipping from Hong Kong on Ebay from bigbargainonline. Are these in fact the same cable? See many other cheaper Ebay options as well.
  
 I’m guessing there’s no clear winner? I’m on iPhone 7+ running iOS 10.1.1. Use with SE846 and Senn HD 580 (and soon Massdrop 6XX!).
  
 Thanks for any thoughts on the matter. Apologies if this is well-travelled ground, as it looks to be (I did read the 3rd post )…
  
 —Geoff


----------



## Mython

vmixer said:


> Hi,
> 
> New (relatively, 2 months) Mojo-er here, just wondering if the3rd post is more or less up to date with respect to direct Lightning —> micro-USB cable options (those that include a MFi chip to circumvent the Apple CCK)?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 There are new cables coming out, all the time, as more & more cable vendors (especially those in China) jump on the lucrative CCK-circumvention bandwagon, but I have to be careful with what cables I list in post #3, as I don't wish to lead anyone to purchase a cable that might turn out not to work. Therefore, I tend to err on the side of caution and wait until people confirm, here in the Mojo thread, that they have personally experienced success with each new cable.
  
 The 'Fiio' (allegedly) L19 cable is a tricky one, as some people find it unreliable, whilst others say it works great. I have considered removing it from post #3 but can't conclusively justify doing so.
  
 As you noted from my list in post #3, the Penon Audio cable does have quite a lot of favourable feedback from users in this thread, but there are other options available which may serve very well.
  
 The Lavricable has seen a substantial amount of uncertainty, with some iOS versions not working properly with it, but Constantine has apparently worked very hard to rectify any issues, to generally good levels of customer satisfaction.
  
  
 So, if you don't wish to spend $130 on a Penon Audio cable (and I totally understand your reticence!), then there is no clear winner, but you may nonetheless have good success with one of the cheaper options, or, just maybe, get unlucky.
  
_*Mostly*_, there are no horror stories from anyone regarding the cables currently listed in post #3, and I look forward to people bravely trying newcomer cables and letting me know if they are worthy of adding to post #3 by virtue of working well. If I witness any conclusively-damning feedback for any particular cable, I will remove it from post #3, so those currently listed there are a reasonably safe bet.
  
  
 Sorry I can't give you any absolute bulletproof recommendation(s). These are circumventing Apple's CCK kit, so there is always a small element of risk, regardless of which option one chooses.


----------



## vmixer

Thanks! I think I will roll the dice on one of the ~$30-40 cables. Will report back!


----------



## Mython

vmixer said:


> Thanks! I think I will roll the dice on one of the ~$30-40 cables. Will report back!


 
  
  
  
 Just looking back over the list, there, I will add a note to the Hi-Fi Spot cable, that the actual wiring used for that cable might not be the most resilient to wear-&-tear, so I probably wouldn't choose that vendor, personally, even though the cable apparently functions correctly.


----------



## Mython

One more thing to consider, when choosing a cable, is that right-angled plugs are likely to exert a bit *less* strain upon Mojo and iDevice sockets, than long straight plugs (which is one aspect that the Penon Audio cable has, as a 'negative').


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> A word of warning about Forza - in my experience, their communication is terrible. Terrible as in _non-existent_.
> 
> It seems some people have a good customer service experience with them, but erratic/inconsistent customer service makes me nervous, and we saw something very similar with Dyson, a while back, and look how that snowballed.
> 
> ...



 

That may be, he is extremely busy and does frequently apologize for his late reply's or updates.


----------



## Mython

howdy said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 4 months and no reply.
  
 His loss, not mine


----------



## vapman

naugrim said:


> Just ordered direct today.  Cost about $450 all said and done...assuming I don't get any additional charges.




Thank you sir.


----------



## miketlse

vmixer said:


> Thanks! I think I will roll the dice on one of the ~$30-40 cables. Will report back!


 
  
 @Mython does a good job of keeping the cable listings up to date.
 The ability to compile/maintain such a knowledge base, does carry with it the (moral) responsibility to not be seen to recommend cables that do not provide the necessary functionality or reliability.
  
 This Mojo thread is now a year old, and the experimentation of many mojo users has identified most of the best cables from the perspectives of functionality, reliability and cost (although a cable that is expensive to one user, may be considered pocket money by another).
  
 The biggest exception is the CCK circumvention cables, where a cheap, functional and reliable cable is proving difficult to identify, with 100% confidence.
 I do wonder if many of the cable failures, are due to poor solder joints or thin cables breaking, which could be repaired with a little DIY, but I do not remember reading any posts about DIY solutions.


----------



## vmixer

@Mython does an AMAZING job! The heart and soul of this thread (along with many others). Have learned a bunch from all of you. now listening to and enjoying music much more than I have in years, a big quality of life improvement!


----------



## krismusic

Although getting around the CCK would be nice I don't really have a problem with it. I just need a well made short cable with plugs that fit the Mojo snugly. Any suggestions? I've got a Verderer cable coming but that's 25 cm. A bit long.


----------



## fordski

light - man said:


> This infamous quote should clear things up nicely - once and for all - regarding break in, burn in, etc. etc.........................................................   ............         ....................... . .........
> 
> *"There are known knowns. These are things we know that we know. There are known unknowns. That is to say, there are things that we know we don't know. But there are also unknown unknowns. There are things we don't know we don't know."*


 

 And that's precisely why we cannot rely solely on measurement! We cannot measure that which we don't know we don't know....but it still will be influencing how we hear our music.


----------



## Mython

fordski said:


> light - man said:
> 
> 
> > This infamous quote should clear things up nicely - once and for all - regarding break in, burn in, etc. etc.........................................................   ............         ....................... . .........
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, and even those things that engineers DO measure are still subject to uncertainty. Associating something with a number-value does not mean that it is fully understood.


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> 4 months and no reply.
> 
> His loss, not mine :rolleyes:



Wow! That I could definitely understand.


----------



## krismusic

mython said:


> Yes, and even those things that engineers DO measure are still subject to uncertainty. Associating something with a number-value does not mean that it is fully understood.



I think this line of thought ends tying you up in knots. 
Just enjoy listening to your music through the Mojo!


----------



## fdmerle

Hello Guys,
 Bought Mojo few days ago, since then 90% of my time spend in headphones 
 Have a question, do you know any Bluetooth receivers with digital output that is possible to connect to Mojo?
 Something cheap like https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016UF7J5C/ref=pd_bxgy_23_img_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AW2M3QP950MKNHWZATMM need just as temporary solution.
 Will SQ extremely decrease via phone - Bluetooth receiver - Mojo connection with APTx?


----------



## miketlse

fdmerle said:


> Hello Guys,
> Bought Mojo few days ago, since then 90% of my time spend in headphones
> Have a question, do you know any Bluetooth receivers with digital output that is possible to connect to Mojo?
> Something cheap like https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016UF7J5C/ref=pd_bxgy_23_img_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AW2M3QP950MKNHWZATMM need just as temporary solution.
> Will SQ extremely decrease via phone - Bluetooth receiver - Mojo connection with APTx?


 
 the reviews mention someone connecting the device to a headphone out socket, and listening via bluetooth headphones, so in theory you could use it.
  
 what headphones would you use? there has been talk on the se846 thread of using a bluetooth dongle, which connects to the headphones, and the feedback seems to be that it works ok.


----------



## fdmerle

miketlse said:


> the reviews mention someone connecting the device to a headphone out socket, and listening via bluetooth headphones, so in theory you could use it.
> 
> what headphones would you use? there has been talk on the se846 thread of using a bluetooth dongle, which connects to the headphones, and the feedback seems to be that it works ok.


 
 Thank you for reply,
 Im going to use wired headphones (beyerdynamic 1770)
 The main idea is to connect phone with chord mojo via bluetooth aptx, with help of bluetooth receiver,
 just to listen stream music services like Tidal.


----------



## miketlse

fdmerle said:


> Thank you for reply,
> Im going to use wired headphones (beyerdynamic 1770)
> The main idea is to connect phone with chord mojo via bluetooth aptx, with help of bluetooth receiver,
> just to listen stream music services like Tidal.


 
 the link you provided, can be used in two ways:

take an analogue input, and convert it to bluetooth
take a bluetooth input, and convert it to analogue
  
 the mojo needs a digital input, so you cannot use the receiver as a source for the mojo.
 sorry


----------



## Dobrescu George

mython said:


> Yes, and even those things that engineers DO measure are still subject to uncertainty. Associating something with a number-value does not mean that it is fully understood.


 
  
 Everything suffers from this problem, it's not possible to measure something that has no subjective bearing. For example mood. We cannot measure mood. Even if 2 people are happy, it's impossible to determine how happy or what happy even means to each one of them.


----------



## Naugrim

OK, I don't have the patience to read the entire thread.  Besides the Apple lightning to usb adapter, what else do I need to make my iPhone > Mojo > K10E  1)work 2)be awesome?


----------



## x RELIC x

naugrim said:


> OK, I don't have the patience to read the entire thread.  Besides the *Apple lightning to usb adapter*, what else do I need to make my iPhone > Mojo > K10E  1)work 2)be awesome?




More specifically, you need the lightning to USB camera adapter (often referred to as the CCK). The regular Lightning to USB won't work as it doesn't have the MFI chip inside. From the CCK to the Mojo you need a USB cable to connect the two. It will look like this:



Or

You can get the extension add-on which eliminates the need for a second USB cable and swallows the bulk of the Apple CCK for less stress on the input jacks.


----------



## Mython

naugrim said:


> OK, I don't have the patience to read the entire thread.  Besides the Apple lightning to usb adapter, what else do I need to make my iPhone > Mojo > K10E  1)work 2)be awesome?


 
  
 Mojo *includes* the USB-to-microUSB cable you'll need in between the CCK and Mojo.
  
  
 Please also read *post #3* for other connection options not requiring the Apple Camera Connection Kit.


----------



## krismusic

naugrim said:


> OK, I don't have the patience to read the entire thread.  Besides the Apple lightning to usb adapter, what else do I need to make my iPhone > Mojo > K10E  1)work 2)be awesome?


It will definitely be awesome! Just some music I would have thought!
I have K10's and iPhone Mojo. Running Tidal and couldn't be happier. I guess you could investigate Hi Res but I doubt it will prove essential.


----------



## Hotwire

Not sure if Chord staff are still following this thread, but here's my list of desired improvements for Mojo 2:
  

*Option to bypass battery: *change the power design in such a way, so that users have got the option to bypass the Mojo's battery when the battery isn't needed (like when connected to a desktop/laptop). This basically frees up the battery to only be used for situations where it is really needed (like when connected to a smartphone or DAP).
*Recessed volume scroll-wheel:* when interfacing to regulate volume, I prefer something you can roll, rather than something you press. I hope that Mojo 2 will have a scroll-wheel or something similar.
*USB type C:* because reversible connector.
*Integrated (micro)SD-card slot(s):* so that I can carry my music with me stored in one place, without having to synchronize my library over all my different devices, or without having to rely on the cloud for streaming (WiFi isn't always available, and cellular is still too expensive for many hours of FLAC quality streaming).
*Improve energy efficiency:* 8 hours usage is too short for me; I'd have to charge it too frequently. Don't forget that most of us probably also have got a smartphone to charge daily, and possibly a smartphone/tablet/laptop in addition to that.


----------



## Naugrim

krismusic said:


> It will definitely be awesome! Just some music I would have thought!
> I have K10's and iPhone Mojo. Running Tidal and couldn't be happier. I guess you could investigate Hi Res but I doubt it will prove essential.


 
 I'm in the same boat.  I don't have a high res collection and I'm currently just listening to the highest quality Spotify. I may switch to Tidal when I get my Nobles.  Will I notice a difference do you think? Unfortunately, I've gotta wait til Dec 24th or so. The imprints/impressions arrived Oct 24th in China, so I'm hoping they get back here in Seattle before Christmas!  It sounds like I can stick with the basics and get fancy if I need it later.  Thanks for your response, I'm super excited.


----------



## Naugrim

mython said:


> Mojo *includes* the USB-to-microUSB cable you'll need in between the CCK and Mojo.
> 
> 
> Please also read *post #3* for other connection options not requiring the Apple Camera Connection Kit.


 
 Oh, I get it now. Thanks!


----------



## god-bluff

hotwire said:


> Not sure if Chord staff are still following this thread, but here's my list of desired improvements for Mojo 2:
> 
> 
> *Recessed volume scroll-wheel:* when interfacing to regulate volume, I prefer something you can roll, rather than something you press. I hope that Mojo 2 will have a scroll-wheel or something similar.




Normally prefer a dial myself but you would struggle to have such fine (and safe!) control over the Mojo volume as the pair of glowing balls offer.


----------



## Mython

hotwire said:


> *Improve energy efficiency:* 8 hours usage is too short for me; I'd have to charge it too frequently. Don't forget that most of us probably also have got a smartphone to charge daily, and possibly a smartphone/tablet/laptop in addition to that.


 
  
  
 You say that like it's just a casual, flippant decision. I'm quite confident that Chord have not forgotten that many people probably have a smartphone to charge daily, since Mojo was designed to function in partnership with just such a device...
   
 

 I agree that longer battery duration would be _nice,_ but, unfortunately, when you push the performance envelope, you don't get something for nothing. The level of performance offered by Mojo, in such a small package, is unprecedented. According to Chord, Mojo has approximately *500 times* the processing power of competing DACs, to say nothing of having decent power output to drive a majority of dynamic headphones, of a wide range of impedances.
  
  
  
 As for integrating a microSD slot, that isn't impossible, but seems unlikely, since that functionality is on the very near horizon with the forthcoming release of Chord's second, greatly-more-complex, add-on module for Mojo. I can't tell you more details at this stage, but if you care to view John Franks' interview with MunkongGadgets, which is listed in post #3, JF does discuss a few interesting aspects of the proposed module. Specific functionality of the final release module might differ a little from JF's interview remarks, but not drastically.


----------



## RPB65

naugrim said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I don't have a high res collection and I'm currently just listening to the highest quality Spotify. I may switch to Tidal when I get my Nobles.  Will I notice a difference do you think? Unfortunately, I've gotta wait til Dec 24th or so. The imprints/impressions arrived Oct 24th in China, so I'm hoping they get back here in Seattle before Christmas!  It sounds like I can stick with the basics and get fancy if I need it later.  Thanks for your response, I'm super excited.


 

 Hi  Before I start I don't own Nobles, I use Shure SE425's at present. I feel that the Mojo presents CD quality music so well it may as well be hi-res. It's that simple. I have a lot of hi-res music too however a lot of my favourites are streamed via Qobuz at CD quality, apart from my purchased music which I can stream at full hi-res (24 bit 192 kHz) with my Qobuz Sublime plan at the moment.
 Yes it sounds great but so does CD. LOL. I cannot help myself but quote Steven R. Rochlin, "As always, in the end what really matters is that you...Enjoy the Music" I cannot agree with that more!
It does not matter as long as you enjoy it.


----------



## krismusic

naugrim said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I don't have a high res collection and I'm currently just listening to the highest quality Spotify. I may switch to Tidal when I get my Nobles.  Will I notice a difference do you think? Unfortunately, I've gotta wait til Dec 24th or so. The imprints/impressions arrived Oct 24th in China, so I'm hoping they get back here in Seattle before Christmas!  It sounds like I can stick with the basics and get fancy if I need it later.  Thanks for your response, I'm super excited.



I think you will find a night and day difference between Spotify and Tidal. Then you will realise that a lot of it is because Tidal plays a little louder than Spotify!
If you volume match I think you would be hard pressed to hear a significant difference. 
I use Tidal because I prefer its ethos to Spotify, it is reassuring to know that I am listening to lossless and I can afford it. If you can, do. If not I don't think you will be missing out. If you are running Nobles and Mojo you are golden.


----------



## Hotwire

god-bluff said:


> Normally prefer a dial myself but you would struggle to have such fine (and safe!) control over the Mojo volume as the pair of glowing balls offer.


 
 I forgot which portable DAC/Amp it was, but there was one that had this software based feature where the volume change had a more gradual curve. Maybe it was one of those Oppos, but not sure. The main reason why I _really _prefer a scroll wheel, is that I can change the volume, without having to actually grab the device, if that makes sense. If the wheel is properly recessed and has got just the right amount of resistance to it, you shouldn't have to worry about accidental actuation.


----------



## Hotwire

mython said:


> You say that like it's just a casual, flippant decision. I'm quite confident that Chord have not forgotten that many people probably have a smartphone to charge daily, since Mojo was designed to function in partnership with just such a device...
> 
> 
> I agree that longer battery duration would be _nice,_ but, unfortunately, when you push the performance envelope, you don't get something for nothing. The level of performance offered by Mojo, in such a small package, is unprecedented. According to Chord, Mojo has approximately *500 times* the processing power of competing DACs, to say nothing of having decent power output to drive a majority of dynamic headphones, of a wide range of impedances.


 
  
 You're right, I did sound like I was saying that Chord was negligent. Wasn't my intention. What I meant was that I'd like Chord for the potential Mojo 2 to improve PCB design and upgrade to more efficient next generation ICs, increasing potential time on a charge, while of course keeping the same performance. 
  
 Though energy efficiency wouldn't be as big of a deal if we had the option to bypass the battery and let the attached device power the Mojo directly. As I alluded to earlier: the battery really isn't necessary when attached to a desktop or laptop.
  


> As for integrating a microSD slot, that isn't impossible, but seems unlikely, since that functionality is on the very near horizon with the forthcoming release of Chord's second, greatly-more-complex, add-on module for Mojo. I can't tell you more details at this stage, but if you care to view John Franks' interview with MunkongGadgets, which is listed in post #3, JF does discuss a few interesting aspects of the proposed module. Specific functionality of the final release module might differ a little from JF's interview remarks, but not drastically.


 
  
 I'm aware of that module. It's nice for owners of the current version, but I'd rather see one or some SD slots integrated in the second iteration. Is much cheaper to manufacture, thus much cheaper for the customer, as well as avoiding the bulk of a module (or keeping space open for one of the other modules instead).


----------



## Mython

Aye, well, we'll just have to wait & see what the future brings.
  
 I'm waiting for a pocket recorder with Davina ADC in it, but Rob & John aren't Santa


----------



## Hotwire

Just watched part of the interview Mython referred to, and at [https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=23m54s], it was said that you "can leave Mojo plugged in; won't harm battery; Mojo draws power when it needs it". The Chord guy is being kinda vague on whether Mojo is bypassing the battery in that situation or not. I'm under the impression that it doesn't bypass, but just sips power from the battery, even when plugged in and fully charged.
  
 Question: is anyone with technical knowhow in regards to Mojo able to clarify the aforementioned confusion? Thanks.


----------



## x RELIC x

hotwire said:


> Just watched part of the interview Mython referred to, and at [https://youtu.be/DTWcKLI0g7c?t=23m54s], it was said that you "can leave Mojo plugged in; won't harm battery; Mojo draws power when it needs it". The Chord guy is being kinda vague on whether Mojo is bypassing the battery in that situation or not. I'm under the impression that it doesn't bypass, but just sips power from the battery, even when plugged in and fully charged.
> 
> Question: is anyone with technical knowhow in regards to Mojo able to clarify the aforementioned confusion? Thanks.




The Mojo runs from the battery 100% of the time.

Also, you may find useful information such as this in the *Battery and Charging* section in the third post of this thread:




> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mlavin

So with all this talk of new modules and a product approximately 2 years old, am I better off to hold off on purchasing with the recent price drop? I have stalked the Hugo/Mojo forums and am interested more towards Mojo as I am someone who is currently listening to streaming music and just want to enjoy musicality. So if anyone has a strong feeling I should choose the Hugo please tell me. And back to the first part of post - price drops at certain times of the year are used to begin to clear inventory for new models. I am attending CES in January and wondering if people much more in the know would recommend waiting to purchase or go ahead and enjoy the 50 dollar price drop?

Thank you to all the individuals that take time to help so many of us newbies become much more informed!

Marshall


----------



## tamsaiming2003

jmills8 said:


> Artificial bass is what tou are after, real bass is what you get in a live show. Even a live show in the back yard with no anplifiers the bass drum will go boom boom which is not bright bass.



I c


----------



## tamsaiming2003

delayeed said:


> Have you tried the original Ether C (non flow)? It pairs well with the Mojo.







x relic x said:


> I was about to say the same based on the description. Plus one can use the tuning pads to change the tonality if they like. It's also cheaper.
> 
> As far as being able to drive on-ear headphones the Mojo is actually quite powerful for a tiny device. As powerful as the Hugo. I've enjoyed the LCD-2, ETHER C, ETHER Flow and Utopia just fine with the Mojo.



Thx. I will try Ether C


----------



## tamsaiming2003

miketlse said:


> Thanks for doing a far more thorough job of describing your needs/requirements, than most posters - it does help readers to make relevant suggestions.
> You will get many conflicting views as to what are the best headphones/earphones for Mojo. I think that many of the people who complain that Mojo cannot drive over ear headphones adequately, are slightly confused. By that I mean that they are so familiar with dacs/amps/headphones that boost the bass response, that when they hear the more neutral output from the Mojo, they instinctively think that the Mojo is underpowered.
> I use several different headphones with my Mojo, depending on my mood and needs:
> In-ear - I use an old pair of shure hd100, but they are my weakest link, and on my upgrade plan. The two in-ears that I am thinking about most are the shure hd846 (which you have tried), and the Beyer akt8ie mk2 (the mojo and the Beyer are described as a match made in heaven on that thread, especially if you like a detailed treble response).
> ...



Thank you very mich. I will try them.


----------



## kauljp

jmills8 said:


> That is a great way of thinking. Plus chicks will dig that train of thought.


Have my upvote you cheeky bas***d


----------



## x RELIC x

mlavin said:


> So with all this talk of new modules and a product approximately 2 years old, am I better off to hold off on purchasing with the recent price drop? I have stalked the Hugo/Mojo forums and am interested more towards Mojo as I am someone who is currently listening to streaming music and just want to enjoy musicality. So if anyone has a strong feeling I should choose the Hugo please tell me. And back to the first part of post - price drops at certain times of the year are used to begin to clear inventory for new models. I am attending CES in January and wondering if people much more in the know would recommend waiting to purchase or go ahead and enjoy the 50 dollar price drop?
> 
> Thank you to all the individuals that take time to help so many of us newbies become much more informed!
> 
> Marshall




More like barely over 1 year old as it was released on October 14th of 2015. Chord doesn't update their products like smartphones with minor incremental updates every year. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase now for fear of a newer product being released. The price drop currently is more due to the British Pound's worth than an imminent new product release.


----------



## kauljp

nmatheis said:


> Are you looking for something that replicates HD650 sound? Something different? Worn down? Over ear? BA? DD? Hybrid?


Hi I too just bought the mojo. I am loving it with my pm3s. I am looking to buy iems too, same budget $400-500. I am trying to find something that gives the pm3s signature but with a considerably larger or expansive soundstage and a just a very tiny bit more base, not overwhelming but just a tiny bit more prominent.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Kauljp have you tried using an equalizer on your player yet?


----------



## jarnopp

fdmerle said:


> Hello Guys,
> Bought Mojo few days ago, since then 90% of my time spend in headphones
> Have a question, do you know any Bluetooth receivers with digital output that is possible to connect to Mojo?
> Something cheap like https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016UF7J5C/ref=pd_bxgy_23_img_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AW2M3QP950MKNHWZATMM need just as temporary solution.
> Will SQ extremely decrease via phone - Bluetooth receiver - Mojo connection with APTx?




I think this will do what you want....I posted about it a while back, but haven't used it much myself:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/20430#post_12742813


----------



## kauljp

doctacosmos said:


> Kauljp have you tried using an equalizer on your player yet?


 
 I have the onkyo hd app on my iphone 6s plus. I havent tinkered with any settings yet
 should i?


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Itif you don't you be spending $ each time a headphone isn't exactly what you want. That my friend is your decision however


----------



## miketlse

mlavin said:


> So with all this talk of new modules and a product approximately 2 years old, am I better off to hold off on purchasing with the recent price drop? I have stalked the Hugo/Mojo forums and am interested more towards Mojo as I am someone who is currently listening to streaming music and just want to enjoy musicality. So if anyone has a strong feeling I should choose the Hugo please tell me. And back to the first part of post - price drops at certain times of the year are used to begin to clear inventory for new models. I am attending CES in January and wondering if people much more in the know would recommend waiting to purchase or go ahead and enjoy the 50 dollar price drop?
> 
> Thank you to all the individuals that take time to help so many of us newbies become much more informed!
> 
> Marshall




The recent price drop is mainly due to the recent fall in the value of the British pound, but will be short lived because it will be followed by an increase in the price of the components that chord import from overseas. Chord have also stated that this price drop will help to attract buyers of the mojo, which is the chord 'entry-level product', and they probably become the future buyers of Hugo, Dave, Davina etc. but what an 'entry-level', it puts most other dacs to shame.

My instinct is that these price reductions will have served their purpose once Christmas and the January sales are finished, and the price will be more likely to rise.

Also chord do not operate on the same 6 month product lifecycle of phone manufacturers, they are more like the standard 7 year engineering product lifecycle - so don't expect mojo mk2 for a long time. The add on module with SD card slots, will represent the mk2.

So if you can buy a mojo at a discount, grab the opportunity, because it will probably disappear soon.


----------



## kauljp

doctacosmos said:


> Itif you don't you be spending $ each time a headphone isn't exactly what you want. That my friend is your decision however


 thats good advice, cant keep spending all the time lol. I will try the different eq settings to fulfil tjose subtle changes. In any case I need to get a pair of iems for my walks. I have been recommended the shockwave III, j was looking at he custom art music one also, any suggestions are appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## doraymon

kauljp said:


> Hi I too just bought the mojo. I am loving it with my pm3s. I am looking to buy iems too, same budget $400-500. I am trying to find something that gives the pm3s signature but with a considerably larger or expansive soundstage and a just a very tiny bit more base, not overwhelming but just a tiny bit more prominent.


SE846


----------



## kauljp

doraymon said:


> SE846


Appreciate it sir, i would love to have them but at $800-900 cad they are a little out of my price zone at present. 
If anyone here has listened to the shockwave III and the custom art music one/two. Would you be abls to provide some feedback on which scored higher on the musical characteristics/tonality alone for you (cant judge universals and custom ones on comfort/fit). Those two are similarly priced at $ 300-400 cad and seemingly have good performances. 
Thanks


----------



## doraymon

kauljp said:


> Appreciate it sir, i would love to have them but at $800-900 cad they are a little out of my price zone at present.
> If anyone here has listened to the shockwave III and the custom art music one/two. Would you be abls to provide some feedback on which scored higher on the musical characteristics/tonality alone for you (cant judge universals and custom ones on comfort/fit). Those two are similarly priced at $ 300-400 cad and seemingly have good performances.
> Thanks



Onkyo E700M
The best value for money earphones I purchased. 
To my ears they beat many earphones costing three times the price.
The sound signature is similar to what you are looking for.


----------



## howdy

Mojo cleared customs and should be here tomorrow, that's some really fast shipping from U.K. to Minnesota US. Can't wait to listen to the Mojo again. I had a lot of back and forth between the X3ii and Shanling M1 and figured that X3ii was the better choice. I like the native DSD play back and scroll wheel to name a few. The X3ii is fairly close in size as well. Definitely take pics of the X3ii/ Mojo with custom PETEREX cable when I receive all of it.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Found Chord Mojo at an all time low. Order from amazon.de and ship to US and that is 356 euros which comes out to around 386 dollars. Killer price! People should go for it!


----------



## audi0nick128

seems to be gone already cheapest price on ebay germany is 424,29 euro. . .


----------



## Dithyrambes

audi0nick128 said:


> seems to be gone already cheapest price on ebay germany is 424,29 euro. . .


 
 YES....that is the one. Go to checkout and put in your US address...it'll cut off 18-20% VAT(can't really remember). Total will be then 356 Euros....which is around 386 Dollars. CHEERS!


----------



## Mython

(What follows *isn't* aimed at any single individual):
  
  
 It may be wonderful for Americans that the dollar is currently (relatively) strong against the pound, and that Mojo is therefore something of a bargain, at the moment, but has it occurred to any of you, over the pond, that there are a lot of UK head-fiers who are growing weary of having their noses rubbed in it, so-to-speak?
  
 It wasn't so long ago that US distributors and dealers were bitching about _*Hugo* _being cheaper in the UK than in the USA, and we, in the UK, ended up being penalised for it.
  
 At the current point in time, Mojo (and Hugo) are cheaper in the USA than in the UK, and I don't see/hear UK distributors/dealers or customers complaining about that, demanding parity, but a little courtesy from customers in the USA might be nice. You can enjoy your opportunity to obtain Chord DACs cheaper than customers in the country of manufacture without crowing about it.
  
  
 Just sayin'...


----------



## howdy

Still about $410 US on Amazon U.K. You have to add it to cart to see the real price.

Just saw your post Mython. It's no disrespect just looking for a deal. About 5 years ago we in the US went through the same thing. Economic fluctuations happen, they will rebound.


----------



## Dithyrambes

mython said:


> (What follows *isn't* aimed at any single individual):
> 
> 
> It may be wonderful for Americans that the dollar is currently (relatively) strong against the pound, and that Mojo is therefore something of a bargain, at the moment, but has it occurred to any of you, over the pond, that there are a lot of UK head-fiers who are growing weary of having their noses rubbed in it, so-to-speak?
> ...


 
 Wasn't meant to cause any bitter feelings. Just wanted to let prospective mojo buyers know that it is easier to try for them. I am thinking about getting one again as I sold mine ><


----------



## kauljp

doraymon said:


> Onkyo E700M
> The best value for money earphones I purchased.
> To my ears they beat many earphones costing three times the price.
> The sound signature is similar to what you are looking for.


 thanks, i just looked at their reviews, very promising. I will give these a try during Christmas.


----------



## Dithyrambes

howdy said:


> Still about $410 US on Amazon U.K. You have to add it to cart to see the real price.


 
 amazon.de for euro to usd...you save arond 24 dollars i guess


----------



## Mython

dithyrambes said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > (What follows *isn't* aimed at any single individual):
> ...


 
  
 Don't worry; I'm not bitter.   I'm just observing a recent trend in the thread, and a little pause-for-thought, and empathy from our US friends wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## audi0nick128

dithyrambes said:


> YES....that is the one. Go to checkout and put in your US address...it'll cut off 18-20% VAT(can't really remember). Total will be then 356 Euros....which is around 386 Dollars. CHEERS!




Yeah right... I always forget, that you Americans barely pay any taxes... well see where... ähm anyway 

Cheers


----------



## Miksu

Quote:


miksu said:


> When problem occured I was listening with it. But it didn't start charging after being 5 minutes off. With USB battery I've been listening and charging for couple of hours without problems. Mojo runs hot but that is expected. Of course could be that my 1,8A charger isn't giving what promised...



  
 Charging the battery full wont help. It runs what runs and battery empties despite of charging. And when battery is empty it Mojo just blinks the charge light until I plug it into 3A USB battery. Maybe faulty unit?


----------



## miketlse

miksu said:


>


 
  
There are several possible causes of charging issues, and the causes and solutions are described in post #3 section battery and charging
  
  


rob watts said:


> paulus xii said:
> 
> 
> > .... The unit turns off after a while. Probably when it gets too warm. That was kind of a disappointment as I was going to use it as a DAC for my PC as well.
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging and using at red - and indeed as Mython says putting Mojo on its side will solve that issue too.
> 
> Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.
> 
> ...


 
  
  First, check that your charger is rated for _at least_ *1amp* charging current (higher is fine; lower is not). If the charger is not rated high-enough, then Mojos white charging LED will flash, to warn that Mojo will not charge successfully.
  
 However, if your charger is fine, then it may be that Mojos battery has been discharged more-deeply than usual:
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> slcanhead said:
> 
> 
> > .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge.
> ...


 
  


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> Firstly the 4/5 hours is the charge time whilst it is in constant current or full charge mode - so that will get you to blue. But after that it goes into trickle charge mode, and the white light will still be on. I can't remember how long the trickle charge mode is, but I guess 9 hours would be right for full and trickle charge.
> ...


----------



## kauljp

dithyrambes said:


> amazon.de for euro to usd...you save arond 24 dollars i guess


 
 how come when selecting a us address, theres no import fees added on. When i select my canadian address, theres additional charges. Can anyone comment on this?
  
 thanks


----------



## Miksu

miketlse said:


> There are several possible causes of charging issues, and the causes and solutions are described in post #3 section battery and charging


 
 There isn't any cause or solution for this case. 1.8A should be enough for continuous operation.


----------



## miketlse

miksu said:


> There isn't any cause or solution for this case. 1.8A should be enough for continuous operation.


 
  
 But that doesn't cover all the abnormal situations such as:
  
However, if your charger is fine, then it may be that Mojos battery has been discharged more-deeply than usual:


----------



## Miksu

miketlse said:


> But that doesn't cover all the abnormal situations such as:
> 
> However, if your charger is fine, then it may be that Mojos battery has been discharged more-deeply than usual:


 
 Mojo has been plugged in whole time, haven't ran it on battery.


----------



## miketlse

miksu said:


> Mojo has been plugged in whole time, haven't ran it on battery.


 
  
 Mojo is always running on battery!
  
 Being plugged in just means that there is power available for the charging circuit to either recharge or trickle charge the battery at the same time - provided that the algorithms that control the charging circuit, detect that the battery state is safe for charging. Sometimes the Mojo has to be allowed to recalibrate the charging algorithm, or trickle charge the battery until it reaches a safe level for normal charging. Both of these situations are independent of the maximum rating of the charger (provided that is 1A+).


----------



## Miksu

miketlse said:


> Mojo is always running on battery!
> 
> Being plugged in just means that there is power available for the charging circuit to either recharge or trickle charge the battery at the same time - provided that the algorithms that control the charging circuit, detect that the battery state is safe for charging. Sometimes the Mojo has to be allowed to recalibrate the charging algorithm, or trickle charge the battery until it reaches a safe level for normal charging. Both of these situations are independent of the maximum rating of the charger (provided that is 1A+).


 
 Yes but its getting the power it needs but battery empties anyways, that's the problem


----------



## vapman

I had that problem and all i could do was try other usb cables and chargers. It is kinda annoying.


----------



## RPB65

Yeah, you lot of USA and other European folk! Stop telling me how cheap you can get Mojo from UK. I live here and never see prices like that! pmsl. I am off to cry into my hands some more and pity myself for such things to occur on my own doorstep!


----------



## miketlse

rpb65 said:


> Yeah, you lot of USA and other European folk! Stop telling me how cheap you can get Mojo from UK. I live here and never see prices like that! pmsl. I am off to cry into my hands some more and pity myself for such things to occur on my own doorstep!


 
 Ok I won't mention Mojo.
 But the Hugo TT price has just been reduced this weekend, to below 4K€ by one french dealer.


----------



## RPB65

miketlse said:


> Ok I won't mention Mojo.
> But the Hugo TT price has just been reduced this weekend, to below 4K€ by one french dealer.


----------



## vapman

How long can I expect Amazon UK shipping to take? I did the cheapest shipping option and hope to have it by Xmas.
  
 To the USA, of course!


----------



## Naugrim

vapman said:


> How long can I expect Amazon UK shipping to take? I did the cheapest shipping option and hope to have it by Xmas.
> 
> To the USA, of course!


 
 Two weeks.


----------



## miketlse

vapman said:


> How long can I expect Amazon UK shipping to take? I did the cheapest shipping option and hope to have it by Xmas.
> 
> To the USA, of course!


 
  
 Don't complain too much or too loudly. 
  
 If i use Amazon.fr to order a CD from the US, the delivery usually takes over 3 weeks, and often a month.


----------



## Mython

naugrim said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > How long can I expect Amazon UK shipping to take? I did the cheapest shipping option and hope to have it by Xmas.
> ...


----------



## vapman

^ I thought of that too, haha!!
  

  
 BTW I have a fresh 5 pack of micro USB cables and my Lumsing 5 port charging hub which can do 2A to each port. Should hopefully have no dead desktop Mojos this time.


----------



## doggiemom

vapman said:


> How long can I expect Amazon UK shipping to take? I did the cheapest shipping option and hope to have it by Xmas.
> 
> To the USA, of course!


 

 I ordered on a Sunday and the Mojo was delivered on Wednesday.  I am in the US.
  
 I don't think anyone means any offense or intended to be insensitive, Mython.  I was married to a guy from England previously, and whenever the in-laws would come and visit we'd spend pretty much the entire visit taking them to malls and outlet centers so they could benefit from the pound value versus the dollar at the time.  I *hate* going to malls and outlet centers, so I figure I sorta paid my dues for getting a deal on the Mojo.


----------



## Naugrim

doggiemom said:


> I ordered on a Sunday and the Mojo was delivered on Wednesday.  I am in the US.
> 
> I don't think anyone means any offense or intended to be insensitive, Mython.  I was married to a guy from England previously, and whenever the in-laws would come and visit we'd spend pretty much the entire visit taking them to malls and outlet centers so they could benefit from the pound value versus the dollar at the time.  I *hate* going to malls and outlet centers, so I figure I sorta paid my dues for getting a deal on the Mojo.


 
 Darn, I used the wrong shipping method then, just did the default.


----------



## miketlse

doggiemom said:


> I ordered on a Sunday and the Mojo was delivered on Wednesday.  I am in the US.
> 
> I don't think anyone means any offense or intended to be insensitive, Mython.  I was married to a guy from England previously, and whenever the in-laws would come and visit we'd spend pretty much the entire visit taking them to malls and outlet centers so they could benefit from the pound value versus the dollar at the time.  I *hate* going to malls and outlet centers, so I figure I sorta paid my dues for getting a deal on the Mojo.


 
  
 i don't think we get offended too much - there are more important things in life to get worried about.
  
 Anyone from the US has benefited from prices, couriers, broadband, IT, ............. (the list goes on for ever) that are far better than the rest of the world, for so long, that we have historically got frustrated.
 Now all of a sudden, there seem to be a lot of US members complaining that prices are too high on some items, or that the courier service takes more than one day, ................. 
  
 It is a wonderful opportunity to employ the british sense of humour, to tease you all a little bit, and as expected many of you are taking the bait.
  
 Enjoy your Mojo, I know that I enjoy mine.


----------



## turbo87

I think amazon UK offers standard shipping and priority shipping. Priority shipping is only 3 to 4 days to USA. It's about $15 more I think. The question I have is does US get charged with any kind of "customs" charge? And if yes, how much?


----------



## kauljp

turbo87 said:


> I think amazon UK offers standard shipping and priority shipping. Priority shipping is only 3 to 4 days to USA. It's about $15 more I think. The question I have is does US get charged with any kind of "customs" charge? And if yes, how much?


I too would like some info on this.


----------



## RPB65

Us? Tease? Never!


----------



## krismusic

miketlse said:


> i don't think we get offended too much - there are more important things in life to get worried about.
> 
> Anyone from the US has benefited from prices, couriers, broadband, IT, ............. (the list goes on for ever) that are far better than the rest of the world, for so long, that we have historically got frustrated.
> Now all of a sudden, there seem to be a lot of US members complaining that prices are too high on some items, or that the courier service takes more than one day, .................
> ...



Just remember. Chord is a British company. You wouldn't be interested if we weren't so freakin talented!


----------



## RPB65

krismusic said:


> Just remember. Chord is a British company. You wouldn't be interested if we weren't so freakin talented!


 

 Well it was nice to have one item bought with a "Made in England" sticker on it! I am 47 and cannot remember the last time I was able to say that.


----------



## miketlse

krismusic said:


> Just remember. Chord is a British company. You wouldn't be interested if we weren't so freakin talented!


 
  
 Steady on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y


----------



## krismusic

miketlse said:


> Steady on https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y



As I say. Talented!


----------



## twiceboss

Is it possible to connect balanc cable to the mojo? I heard hd800 is vastly improved when using balance cable.


----------



## RPB65

twiceboss said:


> Is it possible to connect balanc cable to the mojo? I heard hd800 is vastly improved when using balance cable.


 

 To the Mojo, no.


----------



## twiceboss

rpb65 said:


> To the Mojo, no.


 
 What if connected to Jotun? will it double amp etc?


----------



## maxh22

twiceboss said:


> What if connected to Jotun? will it double amp etc?




It will only be amped once.


----------



## x RELIC x

twiceboss said:


> Is it possible to connect balanc cable to the mojo? I heard hd800 is vastly improved when using balance cable.




When you connect to a balanced DAC / amp it isn't the headphone improvement you are hearing, the headphones don't care about balanced vs SE, besides having extra power if needed. The headphones are just the end of the chain revealing what's in front of them. You are hearing the topology improvement balanced from the source gear. 

The third post of this thread in the section titled 'Informative Posts by Rob' explains in what ways the the Mojo's SE output is superior to a balanced output.

It's been posted _many times_, but here it is again:




Spoiler: Please read this for your answer from the designer regarding balanced






> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by agisthos View Post
> ...





> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> Component count is very important for transparency. Doubling the number of parts in the direct signal path does degrade depth perception and detail resolution.
> 
> But there is another problem with balanced operation. Imagine a balanced differential in, differential out amplifier. The input stage is normally a differential pair (maybe cascoded) with a constant current source. Now the input stage is free to move up and down to accommodate the common mode voltage - but the input stage common mode impedance is non linear, and if the common mode voltage has a signal component (it always will have due to component tolerances) then this will create a signal dependent error current, thereby generating distortion. Unfortunately, the negative feedback loop of the amplifier can't correct for this distortion as it can't see the error on the summing nodes. So there will always be a limit to the performance. With SE operation, this problem does not occur, as the differential input stage is clamped to ground.
> ...








twiceboss said:


> What if connected to Jotun? will it double amp etc?




No, Mojo doesn't have a separate headphone amp built in. It outputs 100% of the time from its line out (the I/V conversion OP stage). It's not the same as conventional DACs/amps. You can read about it in the third post of this thread as there is a lot of information regarding the Mojo's output stage.

Here's one snippet:




Spoiler: please read this for the answers to Mojo's output stage






> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

miksu said:


> Yes but its getting the power it needs but battery empties anyways, that's the problem




The problem is your expectations that this is the case. There is a net drain on the battery when listening while plugged in. It's all covered in the third post of this thread in the battery and charging section, and also recently brought up again.

See this link:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/25650#post_13005155


----------



## Asuhra

Guys, help me out here.
  
 I got the Mojo last week but I was really disappointed. The Mojo should be called the "Bassline killer", it completed trashed my entire music collection.
  
 I can only hear music with Bassline, Drums, Kick (percussion type instrumentals,etc). My ears are completely incompatible with acoustic music. Guitars, Violins, Pianos and all those types of instruments cause massive distortion in my ears irrelevant of the audio equipment I have, low res or high res, Mojo included.
  
 First I tried the Mojo with my B&W P7 and it's literally the worst thing I've heard in my life. The Mojo completely destroyed the amazing bass impact and bass line of the P7 and yet the Mids never showed up. It feels like a big chuck of the frequency spectrum is missing (Lows and Mids). Because the Mojo also tames the highs it's even worst, half of my music sounds almost like mono with the Mojo+P7, atrocious really, you have to hear it to believe how monophonic, dark and hideous it sounds.
  
 I was about to give up on the Mojo but for some reason decided to try my old and trusty HD25 II with brand new velour pads and holly cow, what a massive change for the better!!!! Although the HD25 have very crude ear piercing Mids and Highs it was like going from Mono to full blown Stereo, sometimes even 3D like. All of a sudden hundreds of new beautiful stereophonic sounds popped up out of nowhere, sounds that are nowhere to be seen with the P7. I thought to myself, "so, this is what the mojo really sounds like, damn!!"
  
 The only problem? Although everything else sounds a thousand times better with the HD25, there is still no bass, no Bassline, and no Kick impact with 99% of of my tracks that are known for having powerful impactful bass and very forward Bassline.
 I fixed this in some way by getting the Real Bass Exciter plugin for Foobar.
  
 Settings:
 Threshold Frequency: 550Hz-700hz (Depends on Music)
 Harmonic Frequency: 45Hz
 Harmonic Bandwidth: 50Hz
 Harmonic Energy: 24-30dB (Depends on Music)
 Above Pre-Wave Decay: -92dB
 Below Pre-Wave Decay: -11dB
  
 Now, this completely changed everything. My HD25 now sound better than when I was Djeing with them back in the day. Even though the Kick is still not where I want it to be now I can feel that really tight and impactful kick without ever bleeding into the other frequencies (great!). Unfortunately I can not raise the Harmonic energy further to create more Bass impact because the sound starts to get horrible and distorted after 30dB.  I realized I either need a more compatible pair of headphones with the Mojo or an AMP with Bass gain, maybe the Cayin C5?
  
 So, this is where I need your help to choose either Heaphones or an AMP. Something tells me an AMP would be better because If the Mojo took out all the Bass from the HD25 and P7 it will probably remove the Bass from every other headphone. (((( Hope not!!
  
 Anyway, can you Mojo owners test the following tracks yourselves with your headphones or amps to see what pairs better with it?
  
 This one is masterfully produced and it's one of the few tracks I have where I can hear the kick impact without EQ. Only problem? The kick instead of sounding Pum, Pum, Pum like it's supposed to sounds a bit like Pock, Pock, Pock (kind of hallow but nothing major). Can you test it with your headphone or amp with bass gain to see if it sounds fuller/more fun?

  
 This one is missing kick impact and sounds too metallic and kind of hollow (need a bit fuller sound and obvious kick impact)

  
 This one is missing the Bassline and Kick again, should sound fuller.

  
 Same problem with this one, too weak of a bassline and kick, specially when there are lots of others sounds. Most of my music collection sound like this one. The Mojo puts all the secondary sounds in spotlight at the expense of kick and baseline and this should never happen as the Bassline is the engine & rhythm of the music and without it all you have is an incoherent soup of sounds.

 Just one note: Take into account these are compressed youtube versions of the tracks and they have more bass than the original files because of compression. Spotify is the same, actually even worst, all the tracks seem to have gone through a compressor.
  
  
 I'm really hopping headphones like the Audeze Sine or maybe even the Meze 99 Classics (cheaper) which are considered fun and engaging work with the Mojo. Or Maybe even the Cayin C5 AMP or similar. But if someone tells me his headphones/amp don't have that much better bass but instead they have insane instrument separation and 3D type sound where you can almost reach and touch the sounds I will not know what to do.lol I would like to have them both, the tight bass/kick impact and the full on 3D sound, regardless of how big the sound stage is. My Fischer Audio DB02 MkII has one of the tiniest soundstages yet when properly Equalized it's full on 3D with superb instrument separation so I could care less about big sound stage at this stage. ))
  
 Almost looks like I'm asking for Headphones or AMPs that sound like LSD. =D Actually deep down I think I am. =))))) I actually had a eur4000 car audio setup that sounded like it, hehe.
  
 Appreciate your help guys. Heck, maybe we could even start a thread about Mojo + EDM heaphones so that people don't end up in the same situation where I am at, with a brand new B&W P7 which is completely useless with the Mojo for my music collection.
  
 take care


----------



## jmills8

asuhra said:


> Guys, help me out here.
> 
> I got the Mojo last week but I was really disappointed. The Mojo should be called the "Bassline killer", it completed trashed my entire music collection.
> 
> ...


 EQ the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

I've never EVER thought the Mojo as _removing bass_. I can safely say _the Mojo does not in any way suck out any bass_ in comparison to my other gear. More likely you are used to a very colored sound, or, as you say, the match with the P7 isn't good (I haven't heard the P7). My suggestion is to use EQ or get the Vmoda M-100, or other bass heavy headphone for your needs.


----------



## god-bluff

Is the jack fully pushed in the Mojo or have you tried the non remote cable on your B&Ws? I haven't experienced problems with remote cables with the Mojo but I have with other amps. Sounding mono

Also HD25 sounds sublime with Mojo IMO


----------



## god-bluff

rpb65 said:


> Well it was nice to have one item bought with a "Made in England" sticker on it! I am 47 and cannot remember the last time I was able to say that.




Graham Slee products are hand made in Barnsley a few miles from me. There are a few other examples but agree it is very satisfying to have something made in this country. An increasing rare thing sadly


----------



## Deftone

mython said:


> (What follows *isn't* aimed at any single individual):
> 
> 
> It may be wonderful for Americans that the dollar is currently (relatively) strong against the pound, and that Mojo is therefore something of a bargain, at the moment, but has it occurred to any of you, over the pond, that there are a lot of UK head-fiers who are growing weary of having their noses rubbed in it, so-to-speak?
> ...


 
  
 good post mython, very rarely do we get things cheaper here in the UK, we get stung on pricing as it is.
  
 i do get annoyed when a new product comes out, for example at $500 and apparently that equals to £500 in UK or $630.


----------



## Deftone

twiceboss said:


> Is it possible to connect balanc cable to the mojo? I heard hd800 is vastly improved when using balance cable.


 
  
 if you have mojo you dont need balanced, just run HD800 straight from mojo and enjoy the sound + extra cash.


----------



## jmills8

Some do enjoy the chase over the music.


----------



## Deftone

jmills8 said:


> Some do enjoy the chase over the music.


 
  
 i imagine a lot of people feeling disappointed when they finally reach end game, no more new exciting gear to buy and just listening to the music only.
  
 its the true audiophile test, do you love the gear more than the music.


----------



## jmills8

deftone said:


> i imagine a lot of people feeling disappointed when they finally reach end game, no more new exciting gear to buy and just listening to the music only.
> 
> its the true audiophile test, do you love the gear more than the music.


the first "hit".


----------



## kauljp

deftone said:


> i imagine a lot of people feeling disappointed when they finally reach end game, no more new exciting gear to buy and just listening to the music only.
> 
> its the true audiophile test, do you love the gear more than the music.


 
 I think I am definitely guilty of the loving the gear more than the music from time to time. But in general enjoy searching for ways that make make my music or for that matter anything else in my life that much better.


----------



## Naugrim

I can't wait to be done chasing the gear. Obsession isn't pretty.


----------



## vmixer

Is there a consensus on a go-to transport for Mojo? Or are people mostly waiting for the SD-card add-on (those who don’t already have a dedicated DAP that can be used with Mojo)?
  
 I’m just using my iPhone for now and enjoy the variety of options on the software side (NEplayer, HiBy, Onkyo, etc.). Would ideally like something dedicated for the Mojo that I can stack with it (or attach) and leave my phone for gaming/communications.
  
 I like the concept of the Shanling M1 but am not sure about the button complement/placement, software UI, etc. Would really like something with dead-simple hard buttons for volume up/down, play/pause and next/previous, Something that can be used in the pocket without having to look at the screen.
  
 I think my ideal transport would be something like a Sansa Clip with bit perfect USB output and the ability to take a 128GB or 256GB micro-SD card. Nothing like that seems to exist (or, I guess I’m describing the Shanling?).
  
 If I needed to buy something in the short term (before Christmas) is the Fiio X3II the closest thing for ~$200US or less?
  
 p.s. I had the pleasure of working on a software project for Jaguar Land Rover a couple of years ago. Was most impressed with the passion and intelligence the home office folks brought to the work at hand (though they were not, in the main, "software" people). They really wanted to "get it right" and pushed me to new levels of achievement to make that happen. I'll always be thankful for that. I feel the same spirit in Mojo's design and execution. Here's to the "special relationship" . Our recent election unpleasantness aside, I do hope this bond endures.


----------



## jmills8

kauljp said:


> I think I am definitely guilty of the loving the gear more than the music from time to time. But in general enjoy searching for ways that make make my music or for that matter anything else in my life that much better.


 Better than what, who? Better than an earbud dobe. Better than being honeless done.


----------



## x RELIC x

vmixer said:


> Is there a consensus on a go-to transport for Mojo? Or are people mostly waiting for the SD-card add-on (those who don’t already have a dedicated DAP that can be used with Mojo)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would say the X3ii is a great fit for what you listed as requirements, except for the need for a custom coaxial cable which may be expensive or time consuming to acquire. The current FiiO DAPs share the coaxial out with the Line-out (the coaxial signal is on the Sleeve and the ground is shared with Line-out the second Ring).

Edit: There's also the AK70 which can output USB audio out.


----------



## turbo87

vmixer said:


> Is there a consensus on a go-to transport for Mojo? Or are people mostly waiting for the SD-card add-on (those who don’t already have a dedicated DAP that can be used with Mojo)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you keep politics out of the head-fi discussion?


----------



## doraymon

kauljp said:


> I think I am definitely guilty of the loving the gear more than the music from time to time. But in general enjoy searching for ways that make make my music or for that matter anything else in my life that much better.



Same here sir. 
The time in my life I can dedicate to serious music listening shrinked dramatically with my first child. With the second on the way the outlook doesn't look any better for the coming 10 years or so... 
So I spend most of my commute time looking for ways to improve the quality of sound with new gear.
100 hours of research for every hour of listening... Too bad!


----------



## Slaphead

deftone said:


> good post mython, very rarely do we get things cheaper here in the UK, we get stung on pricing as it is.
> 
> i do get annoyed when a new product comes out, for example at $500 and apparently that equals to £500 in UK or $630.




Most of the time the discrepancy in US and UK prices comes down to the fact that prices advertised in the US do not include VAT (or Sales Tax), whereas prices in the UK always include VAT - which I believe is running at around 20% in the UK at the moment.

OK I'll admit that sometimes there's price gouging going on in the UK, but often when you factor in the VAT the prices come out more or less the same.

Also for imported products (which the Mojo isn't) there's a certain amount of import duty to be reckoned with as well, depending on the country of origin.


----------



## jmills8

Basically when one finds a good price for a great product its nice to let others know so they can join in listening to the Mojo. Maybe there are many who could not afford $500 or so and were on the fence. Now with the Heads Up they might consider buying a Mojo. Sharing is Caring.


----------



## ThomasHK

Am I the only one that finds the colour coding of the volume levels highly confusing?
  
 I've already had one instance where I blasted 1 second of waaaay to high output level through my IEMs into my ears because of making a mistake on the colours... 
  
 Is there a definitive guide somewhere? The Hugo colour code in post 3 is not sufficient information...


----------



## jmills8

thomashk said:


> Am I the only one that finds the colour coding of the volume levels highly confusing?
> 
> I've already had one instance where I blasted 1 second of waaaay to high output level through my IEMs into my ears because of making a mistake on the colours...
> 
> Is there a definitive guide somewhere? The Hugo colour code in post 3 is not sufficient information...


Yeah sucks and Im color blind. It was mentioned to turn the player on then put your iem in slowly.


----------



## kauljp

doraymon said:


> Same here sir.
> The time in my life I can dedicate to serious music listening shrinked dramatically with my first child. With the second on the way the outlook doesn't look any better for the coming 10 years or so...
> So I spend most of my commute time looking for ways to improve the quality of sound with new gear.
> 100 hours of research for every hour of listening... Too bad!


First up, congratulations on the upcoming baby sir. I too feel that I've spent a disproportionate amount of my time researching for my current gear as opposed to wuality listening sessions. Part of it could also be because I am new in the community and eager to learn all that I can. I will try my best to consciously spend my upcoming days listening to my gear. 

Btw a quick question, does the mojo need to be charged from a computers usb port or could i charge it with my samsung galaxy charger?

Thanks


----------



## NPWS

jmills8 said:


> thomashk said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that finds the colour coding of the volume levels highly confusing?
> ...


----------



## krismusic

naugrim said:


> I can't wait to be done chasing the gear. Obsession isn't pretty.



I think I now have what I have been searching for. It's great to get back to the music.


----------



## Slaphead

thomashk said:


> Am I the only one that finds the colour coding of the volume levels highly confusing?
> 
> I've already had one instance where I blasted 1 second of waaaay to high output level through my IEMs into my ears because of making a mistake on the colours...
> 
> Is there a definitive guide somewhere? The Hugo colour code in post 3 is not sufficient information...




ROY G BIV - The colours of the rainbow. Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, and Violet. Red being the lowest volume and Violet being the highest. This is also true for the sample rate indicator as well.



jmills8 said:


> Yeah sucks and Im color blind. It was mentioned to turn the player on then put your iem in slowly.




Sorry, but the above explanation really isn't going help you. The only thing I could suggest is that every time you turn the Mojo on reduce the volume to the lowest setting and then work up from there. Not ideal, but I can't think of anything else that would help.


----------



## NPWS

assuming this to adjust the volume.
 from left to right (44-DSD), is a low to high volume.


----------



## ThomasHK

npws said:


> assuming this to adjust the volume.
> from left to right (44-DSD), is a low to high volume.


 
 Yeah, that was pretty clear. But below RED, it starts cycling again through the colours for even lower levels. But it's very difficult to distinguish which cycle your in...


----------



## jmills8

slaphead said:


> ROY G BIV - The colours of the rainbow. Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, and Violet. Red being the lowest volume and Violet being the highest. This is also true for the sample rate indicator as well.
> Sorry, but the above explanation really isn't going help you. The only thing I could suggest is that every time you turn the Mojo on reduce the volume to the lowest setting and then work up from there. Not ideal, but I can't think of anything else that would help.


 pressing down will it go back to the highest or stay to the lowest?


----------



## Slaphead

jmills8 said:


> pressing down will it go back to the highest or stay to the lowest?




It'll stay at the lowest.


----------



## jmills8

slaphead said:


> It'll stay at the lowest.


 LGV10 with Mojo I clicked like 12 times and put iem in and it blasted my ears.


----------



## ThomasHK

jmills8 said:


> LGV10 with Mojo I clicked like 12 times and put iem in and it blasted my ears.


 
 Hold the volume down button pressed until it stops changing colour.


----------



## apaar123

should I buy a dap if I already have mojo and I would be using it only for home use


----------



## mattw30

Just got my apple cck replacement cable from Forza this morning and I am please to say it works with my Ipod ios 10.1. I went for the Silver/copper hybrid, it was expensive but judging by what I am hearing it is really worth it. Improved clarity and dynamics, crystal clear bass and a much improved wider soundstage. Oh and it looks nice too! I would add this to the list of ios cables to use with Chord without hesitation. A great cable for those wanting to get the best out of the Mojo.


----------



## Miksu

x relic x said:


> The problem is your expectations that this is the case. There is a net drain on the battery when listening while plugged in. It's all covered in the third post of this thread in the battery and charging section, and also recently brought up again.
> 
> See this link:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/25650#post_13005155


 
  
 Thanks, missed that part 2).
  
 So if there is net drain, it's not possible to keep Mojo always on? Any DAC needs several hours of running before they sound the best, so practically only way to use DACs is to keep them on all the time.


----------



## x RELIC x

miksu said:


> Thanks, missed that part 2).
> 
> So if there is net drain, it's not possible to keep Mojo always on? *Any DAC needs several hours of running before they sound the best*, so practically only way to use DACs is to keep them on all the time.




Again, that is an assumption on your part. I haven't found any difference from burn-in or being left on for several hours before the Mojo sounds its best. Many users have reported the Mojo sounds great 10 minutes after being turned on, including the designer of the Mojo.


----------



## Miksu

x relic x said:


> Again, that is an assumption on your part. I haven't found any difference from burn-in or being left on for several hours before the Mojo sounds its best. Many users have reported the Mojo sounds great 10 minutes after being turned on, including the designer of the Mojo.


 
  
 I haven't had a DAC that sounded the best after 10 minutes when turned on. Usually have taken few hours to 20+ hours.  With Mojo haven't compared yet.
  
 Regarding burn-in, I have found Mojo's sound changes still a bit after 50+ hours.


----------



## x RELIC x

miksu said:


> I haven't had a DAC that sounded the best after 10 minutes when turned on. Usually have taken few hours to 20+ hours.  With Mojo haven't compared yet.
> 
> Regarding burn-in, I have found Mojo's sound changes still a bit after 50+ hours.




I guess you'll hear what you hear then....


----------



## fdmerle

Hello Guys,
 Can you tell me please, will the FIIO L17 cable fit to connect Cayin n5 to mojo via coaxial?


----------



## miketlse

miksu said:


> I haven't had a DAC that sounded the best after 10 minutes when turned on.


 
  
 Again an assumption of yours that all DACs use the same technology, and will have the same characteristics.
  
 99.9% of DACs use off the shelf ASICs, costing a few dollars each, so it is not surprising that you believe they share the same burn-in characteristics.
  
 The Chord DACs in contrast use FPGA technology, so will have a different burn-in characteristic to one based on ASICs.
  
 There is also the debate about whether it is the device that experiences burn-in, or else it is brain burn-in caused by the neuroplasticity of the brain allowing subtle rewiring of the neuronal pathways, to cope with the changed sound inputs to the sensors in the inner ear.


----------



## Miksu

x relic x said:


> I guess you'll hear what you hear then....


 

 I have Gustard U12 USB-optical bridge between Mojo and laptop, so could be something else in the chain that is adjusting (can't be my brain  )


----------



## Miksu

miketlse said:


> Again an assumption of yours that all DACs use the same technology, and will have the same characteristics.
> 
> 99.9% of DACs use off the shelf ASICs, costing a few dollars each, so it is not surprising that you believe they share the same burn-in characteristics.
> 
> ...


 

 Not interested so much in technology, I only trust my ears. Of course psychology plays some part in this, can't rule it out ( "$10k DAC must be better that 1k DAC", "burn-in is good" ).


----------



## x RELIC x

fdmerle said:


> Hello Guys,
> Can you tell me please, will the FIIO L17 cable fit to connect Cayin n5 to mojo via coaxial?




Yes it'll work. No, it's not a 75 Ohm shielded coaxial cable, but it does work.


----------



## fdmerle

x relic x said:


> Yes it'll work. No, it's not a 75 Ohm shielded coaxial cable, but it does work.


 
 Thank you


----------



## Mython

...only noticed this late last night:
  
  

  
  
 over 2 million views... not bad for a 13month-old thread.
  
 Maybe someone does like Mojo, after all


----------



## H20Fidelity

But its not at page 2000 yet so keep going...


----------



## god-bluff

Catching up with the six year old Grado Fan Club. One of the most popular 'real'threads (as opposed to novelty) on the forum after just one year! 

c 26.000 vs 34,000 but give it 6-9 months or so

No other audio component seems to have captured people's imagination in recent years or received such critical acclaim


----------



## god-bluff

Also 10 year old HD650 thread better watch it's back.


----------



## ilcg1

Chord Mojo at Amazon.de shipped to US for under $400 (depending on exact exchange) after VAT is deducted - even better than buying from U.K.


----------



## tretneo

ilcg1 said:


> Chord Mojo at Amazon.de shipped to US for under $400 (depending on exact exchange) after VAT is deducted - even better than buying from U.K.


 
  
 Nice! A steal!


----------



## god-bluff

Desperately looking for a deal that is cheaper in the UK than US.
 Struggling 

Traditionally Beyerdynamic headphones have been cheaper here bit not so much now. Especially if our friends across the pond can buy direct from Amazon UK.


----------



## rbalcom

vmixer said:


> Is there a consensus on a go-to transport for Mojo? Or are people mostly waiting for the SD-card add-on (those who don’t already have a dedicated DAP that can be used with Mojo)?
> 
> I’m just using my iPhone for now and enjoy the variety of options on the software side (NEplayer, HiBy, Onkyo, etc.). Would ideally like something dedicated for the Mojo that I can stack with it (or attach) and leave my phone for gaming/communications.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My personal preference has been to us an AK120 or AK100 based on its physical size being very close to the Mojo connected with a custom optical cable. The AK120 holds two 256gb micro sd cards, but the library has a limit of 10k tracks. It makes for a nice portable setup event though it is a little over an inch thick. I have also tried the Shanling M1 connected through USB. The M1 takes one 256gb micro sd card. I am not a fan of using the usb connection on the Mojo because of it issues and UI for M1 is not very friendly, although it is functional. The M1 is smaller than the Mojo making it a little tricky to mount the M1 with the scroll wheel accessible. Also, the M1 uses a USB C connector so finding an OTG short cable is not easy. I'm not crazy about scroll wheels for navigating large music libraries so the M1 will not replace the AK120 for me. Hope you find my opinions helpful.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

The color indicator/volume problem isn't really a problem. Just start the Mojo in preset mode and count clicks to get to the right output level.
  
 Preset is 3Vrms, each click is 1dB... Here's a summary of the math to get to your desired dB SPL level...
  
 You need to know two parameters about your headphones:
  
 Nominal sensitivity (dB SPL/mW) 
 Nominal impedance (Ohms)
  
  
 Step 1: Calculate sensitivity as dB SPL / 1 Vrms
 Y = y0 + 10*log10(1000/Z)
 y0 = headphone nominal sensitivity (dB SPL/mW), Z = headphone nominal impedance
  
 Step 2: Pick a target volume (dB SPL) and figure out output level needed to achieve it
 V = 10^((T-Y)/20)
 V = target level (Vrms), T = target loudness (dB SPL), Y = calculated sensitivity
  
 Step 3: Loss due to Mojo output impedance
 Loss(dB) =  20*log10(Z/(Z+0.075))
 Z = headphone nominal impedance, 0.075 = Mojo nominal output impedance
  
 Step 4: Find how many dB down the target level is from the preset
 L = 20*log10(V/3) - Loss(dB)
  
 Simply round the number above to figure out how many clicks from the preset you need to go. 
  
 I created a little spreadsheet to calculate the right levels for directly driving headphones from the Mojo...


----------



## RPB65

god-bluff said:


> Desperately looking for a deal that is cheaper in the UK than US.
> Struggling
> 
> Traditionally Beyerdynamic headphones have been cheaper here bit not so much now. Especially if our friends across the pond can buy direct from Amazon UK.


 

 Really? pmsl. I am 47 and yet to find one more of those kind of deals having looked for 20 years. The Mojo has been one of those deals for me, my Toxic Cable is another.
 Nothing is cheaper here than the USA. Just doesn't happen and if it is cheaper then the quality is rubbish compared with the imported stuff.
 I bought a leather briefcase from Emil Erwin that p1sses all over anything I could get here, even with 20% VAT and import duty added. The quality of a handmade item makes it so. Incredible bag.
 Good quality leather bound journals with awesome fountain pen paper, I buy these from Japan and the USA. Nothing here even compares to the workmanship of what I can get there.
 Leather wallets - guess what? Yup, USA and import them. I get what I want made by people who care about what they make, passionate about it and I love this about all of the stuff I buy.
  
 Give it up for a bad job here. In the UK no one has the skills or passion to do it. I will keep buying from abroad and importing.


----------



## Arpiben

grumpyoldguy said:


> The color indicator/volume problem isn't really a problem. Just start the Mojo in preset mode and count clicks to get to the right output level.
> 
> Preset is 3Vrms, each click is 1dB... Here's a summary of the math to get to your desired dB SPL level...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Your initiative is appreciated.
 Since Rob Watts clarified the lowest value of Mojo -77dB, one may add a column giving the number of clicks from that point too.
  
 Cheers


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

arpiben said:


> Your initiative is appreciated.
> Since Rob Watts clarified the lowest value of Mojo -77dB, one may add a column giving the number of clicks from that point too.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 77dB below the preset (3Vrms)? If so, simply add 77 to the last column.


----------



## howdy

Just received the Mojo a few hours ago and is charging. Does the Mojo generally come dead? mine would not turn on but, when i plugged it in all the balls light up and the white power source led illuminated.


----------



## Mediahound

howdy said:


> Just received the Mojo a few hours ago and is charging. Does the Mojo generally come dead? mine would not turn on but, when i plugged it in all the balls light up and the white power source led illuminated.


 

 I think so. Although they say to charge it before using, I used it while it was charging the first time and there were no issues, it just took longer to charge.


----------



## miketlse

mediahound said:


> I think so. Although they say to charge it before using, I used it while it was charging the first time and there were no issues, it just took longer to charge.


 
*Please note:* _Instructions advise charging a *brand-new* Mojo for *10 hours* before using, but actually, it is *only necessary to charge until the tiny white charging LED goes out*. With most brand-new Mojos, this will be around half that. Just trust what the charging LED tells you._
  
  
_For a Mojo that has already been charged previously:_
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 When the first batches of Mojos were produced, Chord had no idea how fast they would sell, so they half charged the batteries, in case the Mojos spent several months on the dealers shelves.
 It was assumed that any Mojos that had been in stock for several months would require close to the full 10 hours when bought and first used.
  
 In practice the Mojos have sold as fast as Chord can manufacture them, so I doubt if any Mojos sit on a dealers shelves for long. Consequently the risk of buying a Mojo with a fully depleted battery has become near zero. This means that buyers can use their new Mojo as is, without charging, however I think that there are some posts relating to the benefits of fully charging the Mojo before first use, because it does ensure that the battery charging electronics, calibrate themselves correctly.


----------



## Mediahound

I used mine the first time while the white charge light was on. Nothing blew up.


----------



## krismusic

mediahound said:


> I used mine the first time while the white charge light was on. Nothing blew up.



How's your battery life?


----------



## Mediahound

krismusic said:


> How's your battery life?


 

 Seems really good athough I haven't measured it specifically.


----------



## Deftone

i had my mojo plugged in pretty much 24/7 for 2 months at one time when it was on my desk. i still get 9 hours battery.


----------



## waynes world

deftone said:


> i had my mojo plugged in pretty much 24/7 for 2 months at one time when it was on my desk. i still get 9 hours battery.


 
  
 That's good to know. I've being trying to restrain my lust for the Mojo because they are not cheap for Canadians. But the lust carries on! I'm keeping my eyes on the for sale forum. I usually don't like buying used "battery dependent" items (like portable amps or daps) due to loss of battery effectiveness (depending on how many hours were put on them). But due to the CN$ price, I may have to make an exception for the Mojo. Which might be okay since (a) it would mainly be used for my desktop (and therefore plugged in), and (b) it seems like the Mojo battery is not dying on people and (c) I think I read that the battery could be replaced if/when required down the road.


----------



## aaf evo

I'm looking into buying one to pair with my SE846/iPhone 7. I can't help but feel it's just not necessary though. Someone convince me to get one!


----------



## jmills8

aaf evo said:


> I'm looking into buying one to pair with my SE846/iPhone 7. I can't help but feel it's just not necessary though. Someone convince me to get one!


 Sound wise a solid yes.


----------



## Dobrescu George

aaf evo said:


> I'm looking into buying one to pair with my SE846/iPhone 7. I can't help but feel it's just not necessary though. Someone convince me to get one!


 
  
 Well, you already have a USB DAC coming out of your iphone, Mojo will sound better in all aspects possible, more details, bigger soundstage, etc.


----------



## aaf evo

A solid yes is rather convincing.


----------



## ThomasHK

grumpyoldguy said:


> The color indicator/volume problem isn't really a problem. Just start the Mojo in preset mode and count clicks to get to the right output level.
> 
> Preset is 3Vrms, each click is 1dB... Here's a summary of the math to get to your desired dB SPL level...
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's awesome man, thanks.
  
 Still... I can't help but feel that any product where you have to open an excel sheet to work out the volume level is a fail


----------



## howdy

Still don't have a cable for X3ii to mojo so I can only use my DP-X1 with the mojo. I sure did miss that sound.


----------



## doraymon

aaf evo said:


> I'm looking into buying one to pair with my SE846/iPhone 7. I can't help but feel it's just not necessary though. Someone convince me to get one!



In your decision take into account not on the sound but the convenience of carrying another device on the go if this is your intended use. 
I had the same setup and ended up not using the MOJO on the go at all because it was just too much stuff to carry. 
But that's me...


----------



## jmills8

doraymon said:


> In your decision take into account not on the sound but the convenience of carrying another device on the go if this is your intended use.
> I had the same setup and ended up not using the MOJO on the go at all because it was just too much stuff to carry.
> But that's me...


Did the mojo hurt your hand? On the go means walking for 10 mins? ☺


----------



## aaf evo

doraymon said:


> In your decision take into account not on the sound but the convenience of carrying another device on the go if this is your intended use.
> I had the same setup and ended up not using the MOJO on the go at all because it was just too much stuff to carry.
> But that's me...




For me it would be mainly in use when I am traveling. I typically carry a small bag and stick all my "travel needs" in there such as an external battery and what not. So I don't think it would be too much of a pain to lug around.

I'm just moreso worried about it it's "worth" it and unfortunately there's nowhere nearby where I can try it first.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

thomashk said:


> That's awesome man, thanks.
> 
> Still... I can't help but feel that any product where you have to open an excel sheet to work out the volume level is a fail




Actually, I think the Mojo is better because you can use a spreadsheet to figure out volume settings. 

You could make the same calculations for any (DAC/)amp, but once you do, you still have an analog pot to set... I don't think anyone wants to figure out how many radians to rotate the knob through to get the calculated level. With Mojo, it's easy... Just count the clicks.


----------



## miketlse

aaf evo said:


> I'm looking into buying one to pair with my SE846/iPhone 7. I can't help but feel it's just not necessary though. Someone convince me to get one!




Just demo the mojo, and your heart will quickly tell you whether to buy it.


----------



## simonm

apaar123 said:


> Has anyone used mojo for gaming?




Mojo shines with highly dynamic source material (I'd say it prefers it, or that could just be my ears too), which includes movies and gaming!


----------



## ThomasHK

grumpyoldguy said:


> Actually, I think the Mojo is better because you can use a spreadsheet to figure out volume settings.
> 
> You could make the same calculations for any (DAC/)amp, but once you do, you still have an analog pot to set... I don't think anyone wants to figure out how many radians to rotate the knob through to get the calculated level. With Mojo, it's easy... Just count the clicks.




I see your point entirely and it is a valid one. But really the only time you need to know the Vout is when your hooking it up to an external amp. A line out with a fixed Vout of 2V instead of 3V would imo have been a better user experience but I'm nitpicking.


----------



## Arpiben

grumpyoldguy said:


> 77dB below the preset (3Vrms)? If so, simply add 77 to the last column.



To be correct you need to add 72dB (+/-1).
Preset line level is at 72 (+/-1) clicks or dB from mute settings.

At minimum volume setting Mojo digitally attenuates the input: -77dB.
At maximum volume setting Mojo digitally amplifies the input: + 18dB.
Mojo preset output level is set around -5dB.


----------



## music4mhell

thomashk said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think the Mojo is better because you can use a spreadsheet to figure out volume settings.
> ...


 
 I use 3V line level with my Genelec speakers daily. Never tried 2V. May be i will do some testing today !


----------



## ThomasHK

music4mhell said:


> I use 3V line level with my Genelec speakers daily. Never tried 2V. May be i will do some testing today !


 
 2Vrms for 0dBFS is the redbook standard. I'm frankly not sure why the 3V was chosen in the Mojo.
  
 On the back of my Genelecs (1030's) you can alter the input sensitivity up to +6dBu. But I don't know if that means that for higher input levels it will clip. If it did, you for sure would have heard it already as 3Vrms is much higher than 6dBu.
  
 When I hooked up my Mojo to my O2 amp it was clipping quite noticeably in it's standard 3Vrms config, but setting it to 2V solved that.
  
 EDIT: Spelling


----------



## esm87

Any way of using mojo with ps4?


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Any way of using mojo with ps4?




Optical TOSlink.

Edit: Unless it's the PS4 Slim, which they neutered the Optical TOSlink connection.


----------



## Arpiben

esm87 said:


> Any way of using mojo with ps4?




Use Toslink fiber output from PS4 and set the audio parameters accordingly.
It is working with PS3.
Unless no Toslink output in PS4, it should work.

Cheers.


----------



## music4mhell

thomashk said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I use 3V line level with my Genelec speakers daily. Never tried 2V. May be i will do some testing today !
> ...


 
 I will surely check tonight !
 How many clicks i have to go behind after 3V line level  and which color will the light ?


----------



## ThomasHK

music4mhell said:


> I will surely check tonight !
> How many clicks i have to go behind after 3V line level  and which color will the light ?


 
 You'll have to look it up yourself either in the 3rd post of this thread or using the formula posted a couple pages back.
  
 One thing to note: once you change the line-out level, it's changed... You'll have to find back the original 3V if you ever want it back. (WEIRD! I really don't get this approach)


----------



## Arpiben

music4mhell said:


> I will surely check tonight !
> How many clicks i have to go behind after 3V line level  and which color will the light ?



3 clicks down -> 2.1 Vrms
4 clicks down -> 1.9 Vrms

Cheers


----------



## music4mhell

arpiben said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I will surely check tonight !
> ...


 
 So i have to click 3.5 clicks to get 2V rms


----------



## ThomasHK

music4mhell said:


> So i have to click 3.5 clicks to get 2V rms


 
 Wait, but how are you actually setting your listening level in this case? I'm assuming your Genelecs are like mine and don't have a "volume" control. 
  
 You're much better off setting your source (whatever that is) to max (digital) level and controlling your listening level on the Mojo using the volume buttons. That will give you the highest fidelity.


----------



## music4mhell

thomashk said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > So i have to click 3.5 clicks to get 2V rms
> ...


 
 I have Genelec F one sub.. which has a remote with volume control..
 I use that... Source is always volume max.. Mojo @ 3V rms.. and then i control the volume via remote..
  
 Tonight i wil change to 2V rms and will see if i can notice any difference !


----------



## doraymon

jmills8 said:


> Did the mojo hurt your hand? On the go means walking for 10 mins? ☺



Commute for me is 45min in bus/underground and walking. 

No the mojo didn't hurt my hand, I just don't find convenient to bring the stack around. I would prefer to have all in one device. 
I guess it's a personal preference right?


----------



## jmills8

doraymon said:


> Commute for me is 45min in bus/underground and walking.
> 
> No the mojo didn't hurt my hand, I just don't find convenient to bring the stack around. I would prefer to have all in one device.
> I guess it's a personal preference right?


Im a coach in Hong Kong. I am walking, jumping on many trains, buses, taxis and on Fridays a ferry aswell.my daily commute is 3 hrs everyday of the week. No days off with a back pack (filled with equipment) phone and mojo with its phone. I also take my hugo and phone.


----------



## doraymon

jmills8 said:


> Im a coach in Hong Kong. I am walking, jumping on many trains, buses, taxis and on Fridays a ferry aswell.my daily commute is 3 hrs everyday of the week. No days off with a back pack (filled with equipment) phone and mojo with its phone. I also take my hugo and phone.


 
 Not sure what you mean with this but hey, whatever floats your boat, as they say!


----------



## jmills8

doraymon said:


> Not sure what you mean with this but hey, whatever floats your boat, as they say!


just saying if a 51 year old can carry a mojo all day then another can. But if you cant or dont want to thats your choice.


----------



## doraymon

jmills8 said:


> just saying if a 51 year old can carry a mojo all day then another can. But if you cant or dont want to thats your choice.


 
 I'm not saying I'm not able to carry it, I'm just saying I don't find it convenient and it's not a matter of weight of course.
 Can you accept different people have different convenience levels or do I have to agree with you at all costs?


----------



## jmills8

Lets move on, take care.


----------



## doraymon

jmills8 said:


> Lets move on, take care.


----------



## doggiemom

I received the cable pack and add on module yesterday. It is nice, but I am disappointed that the module doesn't click in with the official case on.


----------



## Light - Man

doraymon said:


> Not sure what you mean with this but hey, *whatever floats your boat*, as they say!


 
 A bit like this?...............................................................................................................or perhaps more like this?


----------



## rkt31

today during morning walk mojo's battery discharged so I plugged in my beyerdynamic dt880, 600 ohm into fiiox3 which I use as transport to mojo. actually after a long time I listened through fiio . so the sound through fiio immediately felt very slow, congested , out of focus. worst affected were vocals which sounded very shrill if already recorded shrill. mojo in comparison sounds a lot more holographic, focussed and immediate . mojo treats the vocals in a very special way. vocals sound extremely focussed, clear, free of sibilance .


----------



## doraymon

light - man said:


> A bit like this?...............................................................................................................or perhaps more like this?


 





precisely!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rkt31 said:


> today during morning walk mojo's battery discharged so I plugged in my beyerdynamic dt880, 600 ohm into fiiox3 which I use as transport to mojo. actually after a long time I listened through fiio . so the sound through fiio immediately felt very slow, congested , out of focus. worst affected were vocals which sounded very shrill if already recorded shrill. mojo in comparison sounds a lot more holographic, focussed and immediate . mojo treats the vocals in a very special way. vocals sound extremely focussed, clear, free of sibilance .


 

 Well said.  
  
 This was my experience after months of Mojo.  Music without it is dull, lifeless and 'tiring.'  It has led me to learn more about listener fatigue.  
  
 We are now the proud owners of two mojos inspire of the two inputs afforded us.  
  
 Neither of us would bother to listen to music unless Mojo was free.  The difference is this dramatic:  lost interest without it.


----------



## maserluv

May I check with you guys,

3 clicks down = 2.1V = What Color on the two volume balls?

4 clicks down = 1.9V = What Color on the two volume balls?

Regards Wayne



music4mhell said:


> So i have to click 3.5 clicks to get 2V rms


----------



## jarnopp

thomashk said:


> One thing to note: once you change the line-out level, it's changed... You'll have to find back the original 3V if you ever want it back. (WEIRD! I really don't get this approach)




Not sure exactly what you are stating, but this is confusing or incorrect. By holding down both volume balls when turning on the Mojo, it goes to a preset 3v output. This is not remembered, so if you turn it off and on again, it will revert to the setting prior to turning on in line out mode. If you change the setting up or down after turning on in line out mode (which you can do), that new volume will be remembered when you cycle on and off again. But you can always get back to the 3v line out setting by turning on and holding both volume balls down. You cannot change the behavior of the preset line out mode. It always comes up as 3v, initially.


----------



## hackstu

This is my addition to this thread.
  
 Phoned up chord electronics, asking about the SD card module, don't know who i spoke to but he says probably 
 next summer, and that it is still in the prototype stage.


----------



## Arpiben

music4mhell said:


> I have Genelec F one sub.. which has a remote with volume control..
> I use that... Source is always volume max.. Mojo @ 3V rms.. and then i control the volume via remote..
> 
> Tonight i wil change to 2V rms and will see if i can notice any difference !




Your subwoofer genelec F one is reported to provide 90dBSPL at maximum volume control when fed with -9dBu or O.28Vrms.
If such, better adjust Mojo with 20 clicks below the 3Vrms 

Genelec G home active monitors'specs do not clearly specify the analogue nominal input level. In some Q&A from manufacturer you may find -6dBu (0.39Vrms).

If the above is confirmed, your Mojo's output level should be significantly reduced.
Rgds


----------



## Sound Eq

here you have a great transportable system
  
 gole1: 5 inch windows 10 64 bit
 alo mk3B
 mojo
  
 this is an ultimate transportable setup to enjoy mojo to the fullest with using jriver


----------



## kauljp

Guys, how can i make my mojo and iphone 6s plus more portable, the cable set up makes it so that j cant line them up back to back. Is there another wire I should consider?


----------



## mattw30

If you go back a few pages, forza make a cable to replace the cck from apple. It not only works but sounds much better too.


----------



## music4mhell

arpiben said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I have Genelec F one sub.. which has a remote with volume control..
> ...


Thanks for your help..
mine is 8010 model not the G versions....

i will do some testing.....this weekend with these settings


----------



## peterv2

ok-guy said:


> batteries have a life expectancy of three-years (I'm being conservative) and can be replaced by your Dealer or by Chord.
> 
> I can't quote you any cost as there's never been a replacement, the odd battery that has been replaced has been done under warranty (Mojo 1year - Hugo & TT 3year)... ask me again in a year or so and I'll be able to give you a quote, hth...


 
  
 So it's a year further..
  
 Any updates on this? I'm thinking about buying the mojo.. But i would like to know how to replace the battery when it dies, and how much it costs.
 Going back to a dealer or online shop (which might be gone), is not that easy either. Have to send it, it will take long etc etc
  
 I'm worried about the battery replacement .


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

peterv2 said:


> So it's a year further..
> 
> Any updates on this? I'm thinking about buying the mojo.. But i would like to know how to replace the battery when it dies, and how much it costs.
> Going back to a dealer or online shop (which might be gone), is not that easy either. Have to send it, it will take long etc etc
> ...




One year into the lifecycle you're asking about a battery that reportedly needs to be replaced after three years? A little premature, no?


----------



## miketlse

peterv2 said:


> So it's a year further..
> 
> Any updates on this? I'm thinking about buying the mojo.. But i would like to know how to replace the battery when it dies, and how much it costs.
> Going back to a dealer or online shop (which might be gone), is not that easy either. Have to send it, it will take long etc etc
> ...


 
  
 There were a few posts from @Mojo ideas  a few weeks ago regarding this topic, and I think he said that a few batteries have been replaced, and that the cost was about $35.
 One or two people enjoy quoting this 3 year lifecycle, but it is a theoretical number, because Chord are expecting a battery life of over 10 years.


----------



## vapman

Is it possible to replace the battery yourself if you have the tools and aren't scared to void any warranties?


----------



## miketlse

vapman said:


> Is it possible to replace the battery yourself if you have the tools and aren't scared to void any warranties?


 
  
 I remember reading that it is attached to a plug in cable, so in theory it could be a DIY replace procedure once your warranty is over. Otherwise the advice was to return the Mojo to your dealer, who could do the job properly in a few minutes.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/24015#post_12932754
  
 i have just checked the hugo thread, and it was the Hugo battery that was quoted as $34
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/14010#post_12966416
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/14010#post_12967450
  
 I remember when i bought an Ipad, and was concerned at the battery life expectancy of 1000 charging cycles. But after a few charging cycles, I realised that if I continued to use the Ipad the same in future, it would take 30 years before the battery failed. 
 I then decided that I would have replaced my Ipad, long before the battery failed, and have not worried since.


----------



## x RELIC x

> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by analogmusic View Post
> ...






> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> .... the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units expect a life of greater than ten years. Mojo has a plug on it so it's just an easy replacement for a shop technician Hugo batteries will need soldering in place though but this is also a low skilled job which would be require rarely if ever.
> John Franks.






> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> The batteries are plug in and held into place via thermal sheet. Very easy to change by your dealer.
> 
> You should see more than 10,000 hours of use before the battery will need changing.
> ...






> Originally Posted by Mojo ideas View Post
> 
> We had the battery developed for only our mojo application. Done for us especially, It took Chord 3 years and many attempts to get the sheer ear thumping power density we have achieved in mojo. So I'd rather people didnt underestimate our design skills and I'd ask please don't think you can better it with a quick battery substitution as this can be risky or even dangerous.


----------



## GreenBow

hackstu said:


> This is my addition to this thread.
> 
> Phoned up chord electronics, asking about the SD card module, don't know who i spoke to but he says probably
> next summer, and that it is still in the prototype stage.


 
  
 I wonder if that is with or without J Franks's estimation time of add 50% extra time, over what Rob Watts estimates. Hahaha sorry Chord Electronics, I couldn't resist. (Have a happy X-mas when it gets here.)


----------



## aaf evo

After seeing many positive reviews, I'm about to pull the trigger on a Mojo to pair with my iPhone 7+ and SE836. $420 USD shipped from amazon.de, should arrive here Friday! Incredibly excited.


----------



## peterv2

alright thanks!
  
 so laptop -> mojo -> hd650 is good for every day use? the volume can go plenty loud as well ?
  
 i was looking at those other amps like shiit, the problem is they all have power cables. meaning its even a hassle to just move all that stuff around with your laptop
  
 so i guess this is the best solution!


----------



## peterv2

-


aaf evo said:


> After seeing many positive reviews, I'm about to pull the trigger on a Mojo to pair with my iPhone 7+ and SE836. $420 USD shipped from amazon.de, should arrive here Friday! Incredibly excited.





>


 
 do you have a link to that one? i only see 420 euro


----------



## miketlse

aaf evo said:


> After seeing many positive reviews, I'm about to pull the trigger on a Mojo to pair with my iPhone 7+ and SE836. $420 USD shipped from amazon.de, should arrive here Friday! Incredibly excited.


 
  
 just enough time to prepare your first playlist.
  
 Or have you seen this thread for a few ideas?
http://www.head-fi.org/t/802832/mojos-greatest-hits#post_12450385


----------



## turbo87

Yeah, I jumped on the Mojo from Amazon.de yesterday too. The price is crazy ($420 shipped) good. Can't wait to pair it with the Fiio X3-2 (incoming) and the iPhone 6S+


----------



## miketlse

peterv2 said:


> alright thanks!
> 
> so laptop -> mojo -> hd650 is good for every day use? the volume can go plenty loud as well ?
> 
> ...


 
 Nowadays I mostly use my mojo connected to my PC, and then connected to either my hifi or headphones. You should enjoy yours as well.


----------



## aaf evo

peterv2 said:


> -
> do you have a link to that one? i only see 420 euro




Go to www.amazon.de, click the icon on the top right to change language to English if necessary. Search for the mojo, add to cart and go to checkout and it'll covert from euros to roughy $420 USD.




miketlse said:


> just enough time to prepare your first playlist.
> 
> Or have you seen this thread for a few ideas?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/802832/mojos-greatest-hits#post_12450385




I'll give this a look, thanks!


----------



## ThomasHK

jarnopp said:


> Not sure exactly what you are stating, but this is confusing or incorrect. By holding down both volume balls when turning on the Mojo, it goes to a preset 3v output. This is not remembered, so if you turn it off and on again, it will revert to the setting prior to turning on in line out mode. If you change the setting up or down after turning on in line out mode (which you can do), that new volume will be remembered when you cycle on and off again. But you can always get back to the 3v line out setting by turning on and holding both volume balls down. You cannot change the behavior of the preset line out mode. It always comes up as 3v, initially.


 
 I need to play around with it more, because I don't use line-out much.
  
 What I'm saying is that yes, the first time I used the line-out preset (hold balls during power up) it went to the 3V setting. I turned the level down to ~2V because my amp can't handle the 3V. 
  
 Then when I turned on _normal mode _(no ball holding) it went back to the 2V (and I almost blew my ears off). Now when I went back to line-out mode, it also reverted back to the 2V level, not 3V.
  
 Again, I need to try this again, because maybe the colours confused me... Oh Mojo, why the colours... what's wrong with numbers? If he wanted to have digital control without a potentiometer, why not just a tiny display with numbers.


----------



## howdy

How many of you like the Chord Mojo case. Is the case worth the 100 bucks and does it seem robust?


----------



## Mediahound

howdy said:


> How many of you like the Chord Mojo case. Is the case worth the 100 bucks and does it seem robust?


 

 I like it:


----------



## RPB65

@Mojo ideas Is there any chance of you making a case that includes the Mojo with the add on module?


----------



## howdy

mediahound said:


> I like it:



Great review!
Does the case add a lot of bulk to the overall profile?


----------



## ThomasHK

thomashk said:


> I need to play around with it more, because I don't use line-out much.
> 
> What I'm saying is that yes, the first time I used the line-out preset (hold balls during power up) it went to the 3V setting. I turned the level down to ~2V because my amp can't handle the 3V.
> 
> ...


 
 OK, so I was wrong...
  
 Pushing both balls during power up will put the device in 3V line out mode every time. It's just really hard to distinguish the colours between 1.9V (=4 clicks down) and 3V.
  
 What I was right about and what is potentially dangerous. IF you turn on the device in line-out mode, change the level to e.g. 1.9V, the next time you turn on the device in _normal mode, _it will be set to 1.9V!!


----------



## Mediahound

howdy said:


> Great review!
> Does the case add a lot of bulk to the overall profile?


 

 A little but not really that noticeable.


----------



## FiJAAS

Can I charge the mojo with an apple iPad wall charger?


----------



## howdy

fijaas said:


> Can I charge the mojo with an apple iPad wall charger?



Hell yeah you can. Check out the 3rd post.


----------



## Naugrim

So I canceled my original UK order and did a new one for ten dollars more to get faster shipping. Turns out that the first one didn't cancel. I'll be getting two Mojos.  Anybody interested in buying an unopened Mojo at my cost?


----------



## howdy

naugrim said:


> So I canceled my original UK order and did a new one for ten dollars more to get faster shipping. Turns out that the first one didn't cancel. I'll be getting two Mojos.  Anybody interested in buying an unopened Mojo at my cost?



That's what happened to me and I ended up getting just the one and refunded the next day for the other.


----------



## Naugrim

howdy said:


> That's what happened to me and I ended up getting just the one and refunded the next day for the other.


 
 Yeah, I waited like four days and it still hadn't shipped, so I gave up. Oops.


----------



## GreenBow

rpb65 said:


> @Mojo ideas Is there any chance of you making a case that includes the Mojo with the add on module?


 
  
 Mojo Ideas replied to me when I asked if there would be a case to encompass Mojo and SD-card module. Answer, "Yes".


----------



## Deftone

mojo has got me "lusting" for a dave, its a strong gateway drug.


----------



## NaiveSound

Black Friday coming up.... Any news on thr SD module.... My goodness.... It will be fantastic and I would think.. It will be the best transport 

Do you guys think it (SD module) feed mojo via USB or coax? Or opt?


----------



## doraymon

deftone said:


> mojo has got me "lusting" for a dave, its a strong gateway drug.



Tell me about it... 
I am already counting how much I would make selling All my rig except a pair of cans, and how much more I would have to put to afford a Dave!


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> mojo has got me "lusting" for a dave, its a strong gateway drug.




Lol! Yes it is.... :veryevil:


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> Black Friday coming up.... Any news on thr SD module.... My goodness.... It will be fantastic and I would think.. It will be the best transport
> 
> Do you guys think it (SD module) feed mojo via USB or coax? Or opt?


 
  
 i think youll be waiting until CES before you see any more modules


----------



## Mediahound

Chord just redesigned/updated their website, definitely an improvement: 
  
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk


----------



## music4mhell

thomashk said:


> thomashk said:
> 
> 
> > I need to play around with it more, because I don't use line-out much.
> ...


 
 Very True... Now every time i use 4 clicks down from line level.. i have to keep this in mind.. so that next time i turn on the Mojo. i have to lower the volume else i will end up frying my ears or my earbuds !


----------



## miketlse

naivesound said:


> Black Friday coming up.... Any news on thr SD module.... My goodness.... It will be fantastic and I would think.. It will be the best transport
> 
> Do you guys think it (SD module) feed mojo via USB or coax? Or opt?



There was a post a few hours ago, that chord estimate next summer.


----------



## jmills8

miketlse said:


> There was a post a few hours ago, that chord estimate next summer.


Next year sounds worse


----------



## ThomasHK

music4mhell said:


> Very True... Now every time i use 4 clicks down from line level.. i have to keep this in mind.. so that next time i turn on the Mojo. i have to lower the volume else i will end up frying my ears or my earbuds !


 
 Yup... I had a blast of music played back to me at 2V through my super sensitive Shures... Not nice... Luckily I pressed play, thought about what was gonna happen, pressed pause again immediately... but a 1 second blast still made it through.


----------



## music4mhell

thomashk said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Very True... Now every time i use 4 clicks down from line level.. i have to keep this in mind.. so that next time i turn on the Mojo. i have to lower the volume else i will end up frying my ears or my earbuds !
> ...


 
 Oh gosh 2 vrms on sensitive IEMs... i presume you won't get tinnitus because of this incident


----------



## Arpiben

music4mhell said:


> Thanks for your help..
> mine is 8010 model not the G versions....
> 
> i will do some testing.....this weekend with these settings




Genelec 8010 deliver 100dBSPL at 1 meter with -6dBu input level( 0.38Vrms ).
If Mojo is directly feeding them, I would suggest to set it around 20dB/clicks below the 3Vrms.
Rgds.
Enjoy


----------



## music4mhell

arpiben said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your help..
> ...


 
 I had asked this same questions in Genelec official forum(10 months back) and the representative said 3V rms is no issue for F One SUB and 8010.. 
  
 But anyways i will for sure do some testing this weekend


----------



## Arpiben

music4mhell said:


> I had asked this same questions in Genelec official forum(10 months back) and the [COLOR=222222]representative [/COLOR]said 3V rms is no issue for F One SUB and 8010..
> 
> But anyways i will for sure do some testing this weekend



Fine. No use to worry then .
Mojo's output level has no sweet spots per se. The only thing you have to take care is to be under clipping voltage. Since active speakers present an impedance of 10kOhms, Mojo is not clipping even at max output.
Regarding your monitors, they have external 10 dB attenuator switch added apparently with sufficient internal attenuation stages.
Enjoy your testing & listening .


----------



## music4mhell

arpiben said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I had asked this same questions in Genelec official forum(10 months back) and the representative said 3V rms is no issue for F One SUB and 8010..
> ...


 
 Thanks for your such useful tech info.. thank you.
 Fyi.. i know nothing abt music and all tech specs you mentioned  .. i just bought Mojo and Genelecs for causal listening  .. I am so lucky and glad i found Headfi 1 year back !


----------



## noobandroid

music4mhell said:


> Thanks for your such useful tech info.. thank you.
> Fyi.. i know nothing abt music and all tech specs you mentioned  .. i just bought Mojo and Genelecs for causal listening  .. I am so lucky and glad i found Headfi 1 year back !



I'm using mojo with a pair of elevate 5 actives


----------



## miketlse

jmills8 said:


> Next year sounds worse


 
  
 Target CES for reveal to the press/public
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/24330#post_12944129
  
 and if all goes well, target next summer for getting your hands on it
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/25815#post_13010851


----------



## simonm

howdy said:


> How many of you like the Chord Mojo case. Is the case worth the 100 bucks and does it seem robust?




The official case is outstanding and very robust. Well worth the asking price. The only shame is it wasn't available at launch because I dropped my first one while caseless and it got a small dent. The case adds more grip and would've protected it. Sadly that unit was subsequently stolen (yes I was almost suicidally depressed for a while until I got a replacement). My second unit is cased so it'll remain pristine.

The other benefit of the case that probably isn't often mentioned is it prevents accidental presses of the buttons because they're just that bit more receded and harder to press. If anything this was probably the only design problem or annoyance in a caseless Mojo; that I found myself accidentally pressing the buttons while holding it in use (putting volume up or down or turning it off or on) but that is solved with the case.

The case is a fitting complement to an outstanding DAC.


----------



## simonm

fijaas said:


> Can I charge the mojo with an apple iPad wall charger?




As others have said, the iPad charger is perfect!


----------



## simonm

deftone said:


> mojo has got me "lusting" for a dave, its a strong gateway drug.




Too right!


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> rpb65 said:
> 
> 
> > @Mojo ideas Is there any chance of you making a case that includes the Mojo with the add on module?
> ...


 
  
  
  There was a bit of *non-official* discussion on this, a year ago - _*Chord may have different plans now*_ (perhaps not so many modules on the drawing board), but I still anticipate an extended case of _some_ description, to see the light of day, in due course:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mython said:


> xeroian said:
> 
> 
> > mojo ideas said:
> ...


 
  


  
  



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mojo ideas said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > _(Image credit - Drew  @ Moonaudio_)
> ...


 
  


  
  
  
  
 The following comment, from John Franks, is mid 2016:


mojo ideas said:


> canali said:
> 
> 
> > my thoughts, too....esp for $100
> ...


----------



## miketlse

fijaas said:


> Can I charge the mojo with an apple iPad wall charger?




The apple and Samsung chargers are the two most commonly recommended.
I have used both of them, plus the oppo ha2 vooc charger, and my PCs. I stopped using the vooc charger, in case there was a risk of high voltages, but I never experienced any issues.


----------



## quodjo105

I'm good to go. Shanling m1 is such a fantastic digital transport for the mojo.


----------



## aaf evo

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH8G1SY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_7bklyb58VBF7K

Has anyone tried one of these Anker chargers to use with the Mojo and other devices? Mojo arrives Friday, debating picking one of these up to charge all my devices.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jmills8 said:


> Next year sounds worse



Not sure who it was that answered you. Probably one of our production guys as the phones divert to anyone if lines are busy. Anyhow the answer was incorrect. I'm pleased to announce some great news. We hope to be launching something totally new at the CES in LasVegas that has never been considered possible. We truly hope it will encompass a few dreams and unfulfilled wishes for our current and future Mojo users.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> The following comment, from John Franks, is mid 2016:


 They are currently in manufacture and you've reminded me to chase the guys. if I have news tomorrow I'll give you all an update,


----------



## audi0nick128

Rob Watts Mojo ideas
launching as in commercial available after CES 2017?


----------



## krismusic

howdy said:


> Great review!
> Does the case add a lot of bulk to the overall profile?



I really like the case too. I thought I would want a Dignis but the official case is perfect. The Mojo is still cute when wearing it!


----------



## miketlse

If @Maxh22 can stay that excited until CES, then he perhaps deserves the Best Offbeat Product award.


----------



## miketlse

mojo ideas said:


> Not sure who it was that answered you. Probably one of our production guys as the phones divert to anyone if lines are busy. Anyhow the answer was incorrect. I'm pleased to announce some great news. We hope to be launching something totally new at the CES in LasVegas that has never been considered possible. We truly hope it will encompass a few dreams and unfulfilled wishes for our current and future Mojo users.


 
  In that case, if the 'mystery' product will not be in the shops till after CES, that leaves us all with the big question of which Chord products to buy in the interim, for ourselves for Christmas. What a conundrum.


----------



## Mython

If anyone here runs UAPP on Android, with Tidal, and is in the mood to spare half an hour to help others, please PM me.
  
 Cheers


----------



## maxh22

miketlse said:


> In that case, if the 'mystery' product will not be in the shops till after CES, that leaves us all with the big question of which Chord products to buy in the interim, for ourselves for Christmas. What a conundrum.


 
 I wonder what they are coming out with? I hope it's a modular dap that Mojo attaches too


----------



## miketlse

maxh22 said:


> I wonder what they are coming out with? I hope it's a modular dap that Mojo attaches too


 
  
 JF is a tease - the 'never been considered possible' phrase eliminates many thoughts.
  
 I started wondering about a dap, with a similar form factor to a smartphone, but with a slide in FPGA dac module. As the FPGAs get more powerful, then you could just slide a new module in - all the screen, power supply, battery, input selection circuitry, could stay the same. 
 It sounds enticing, but it has already been done a few months ago for a phone - so JF must be talking about something even more novel.
  
 But if you change the smartphone sized form factor slightly, and include slots for bluetooth modules, memory cards, optical connector modules, usb connectors, AOIP module even, then you could tailor your dap by changing a module whenever you wanted, and that would be novel.
@maxh22 you may be right.


----------



## maxh22

miketlse said:


> JF is a tease - the 'never been considered possible' phrase eliminates many thoughts.
> 
> I started wondering about a dap, with a similar form factor to a smartphone, but with a slide in FPGA dac module. As the FPGAs get more powerful, then you could just slide a new module in - all the screen, power supply, battery, input selection circuitry, could stay the same.
> It sounds enticing, but it has already been done a few months ago for a phone - so JF must be talking about something even more novel.
> ...


 
 I have been thinking about the modular dap idea for some time now. I imagined a device with a nice user interface, streaming service compatable, clean optical outputs to get rid of RF, and most importantly completely mobile. This would be the full 'Mobilejoy' implementation if such a device existed.


----------



## waynes world

maxh22 said:


> I have been thinking about the modular dap idea for some time now. I imagined a device with a nice user interface, streaming service compatable, clean optical outputs to get rid of RF, and most importantly completely mobile. This would be the full 'Mobilejoy' implementation if such a device existed.


 
  
 That would be rather awesome.


----------



## Bengkia369

My JVC HA-FW02 woodies sounds awesome with Mojo!


----------



## howdy

krismusic said:


> I really like the case too. I thought I would want a Dignis but the official case is perfect. The Mojo is still cute when wearing it!


 
 I told the Wife that she can buy the case for my B-day.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mojo ideas said:


> Not sure who it was that answered you. Probably one of our production guys as the phones divert to anyone if lines are busy. Anyhow the answer was incorrect. I'm pleased to announce some great news. We hope to be launching something totally new at the CES in LasVegas that has never been considered possible. We truly hope it will encompass a few dreams and unfulfilled wishes for our current and future Mojo users.





So... what is it John?


----------



## Bengkia369

Official Mojo case is awesome!


----------



## NaiveSound

bengkia369 said:


> Official Mojo case is awesome!




Any word FOR Black Friday?... Looking for the case but don't have all thr $...


----------



## FiJAAS

miketlse said:


> The apple and Samsung chargers are the two most commonly recommended.
> I have used both of them, plus the oppo ha2 vooc charger, and my PCs. I stopped using the vooc charger, in case there was a risk of high voltages, but I never experienced any issues.




Thanks


----------



## doraymon

quodjo105 said:


> I'm good to go. Shanling m1 is such a fantastic digital transport for the mojo.



Looks like a nice little stack.
I couldn't find how big is the storage capacity of the M1?


----------



## nmatheis

doraymon said:


> Looks like a nice little stack.
> I couldn't find how big is the storage capacity of the M1?




No internal storage in M1,so it depends on the mSD card you use.


----------



## doraymon

nmatheis said:


> No internal storage in M1,so it depends on the mSD card you use.



Thanks. 
Even better!


----------



## NaiveSound

nmatheis said:


> No internal storage in M1,so it depends on the mSD card you use.




Where I wonder we can get a good deal for Black Friday on this minimal transportation unit?


----------



## Bengkia369

Bringing JVC woodie into another level!!!


----------



## Bengkia369

naivesound said:


> Any word FOR Black Friday?... Looking for the case but don't have all thr $...




Not sure, I got it from my local store when this official case become available. 
Its really worth the money, very well made.


----------



## howdy

bengkia369 said:


> Bringing JVC woodie into another level!!!


 
 Just sold my FX-850s earlier this year. I have been thinking of getting the Hugo to go with my Onkyo DP-X1. So tempting.


----------



## Bengkia369

howdy said:


> Just sold my FX-850s earlier this year. I have been thinking of getting the Hugo to go with my Onkyo DP-X1. So tempting.




Great idea, Hugo is really a step up from the already awesome Mojo.
Mine is JVC latest woodie FW02 really love it sounds really good with Hugo and Mojo!


----------



## DBaldock9

naivesound said:


> Where I wonder we can get a good deal for Black Friday on this minimal transportation unit?


 
 The M1 was priced as low as USD$98 on the AliExpress 11.11 Sale, but those units sold quickly, as soon as it was 12:00 Midnight in China.
 By the time I awoke here in the USA, $109 was the best deal I could find (and had to buy the leather case for an additional $8.95).
 I've only been shopping on AliExpress for a few months, so I don't know whether they have the same sort of "Black Friday" Sales as we see here in the USA.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

aaf evo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH8G1SY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_7bklyb58VBF7K
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these Anker chargers to use with the Mojo and other devices? Mojo arrives Friday, debating picking one of these up to charge all my devices.




I use the two port version. It does the job.


----------



## khii

grumpyoldguy said:


> I use the two port version. It does the job.


 

 I'm using the 4 port version here.  Works just as well even when charging multiple devices concurrently.


----------



## Danivi

I m waiting for my forza audioworks usb cable to pair smartphone + mojo....will the sound change effectively ?


----------



## music4mhell

danivi said:


> I m waiting for my forza audioworks usb cable to pair smartphone + mojo....will the sound change effectively ?


 
 Which cable did you order ? Silver or copper .. depending upon that i can suggest what will be the sound signature !
  
 EDIT : Definitely it will improve the sound signature ..


----------



## aaf evo

danivi said:


> I m waiting for my forza audioworks usb cable to pair smartphone + mojo....will the sound change effectively ?




Do you have a link to which cord you ordered?


----------



## miketlse

naivesound said:


> Where I wonder we can get a good deal for Black Friday on this minimal transportation unit?




Black Friday is used by dealers to get rid of end of line and slow selling stock - neither of which applies to M1, so I am not expecting to see any deals.


----------



## Danivi

music4mhell the silver one


----------



## music4mhell

danivi said:


> @music4mhell the silver one


 
 Ok, i don't want to disappoint you, but i will be blunt 
 Silver usb cable will give you better highs, but because of that the vocals won't be smooth and you will feel a bit of roughness in the mids.
 While the copper cable smooth out the mids with no friction. I was listening to silver usb cable from last 5/6 months, but after getting the pure copper cable i discovered these short comings in the silver cable !


----------



## Danivi

music4mhell nooooooo the more I spend the less I get ...you are so cruel


----------



## music4mhell

danivi said:


> @music4mhell nooooooo the more I spend the less I get ...you are so cruel


 
 Ohk forget what ever i said in above post  and rediscover this may be after few months !


----------



## Danivi

aaf evo http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=55

I ve selected for the Silver one


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> In that case, if the 'mystery' product will not be in the shops till after CES, that leaves us all with the big question of which Chord products to buy in the interim, for ourselves for Christmas. What a conundrum.


 They are the perfect Christmas gifts for most every pocket :thumbsup_tone1:


----------



## Bengkia369

mojo ideas said:


> They are the perfect Christmas gifts for most every pocket :thumbsup_tone1:




Please please gimme a Mojo DAP module that consists of a touch screen to select my songs.


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Please please gimme a Mojo DAP module that consists of a touch screen to select my songs.


 ok you got it. November 2018. ☺


----------



## Miksu

aaf evo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH8G1SY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_7bklyb58VBF7K
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these Anker chargers to use with the Mojo and other devices? Mojo arrives Friday, debating picking one of these up to charge all my devices.


 

 At least Anker USB batteries are great. Work with Mojo too.


----------



## Toolman

miksu said:


> aaf evo said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH8G1SY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_7bklyb58VBF7K
> ...


 
  
 Anker chargers and portable battery packs are some of the very best in the market. Their newest ones are QC3.0 compatible and have the smallest footprint in the industry.


----------



## miketlse

toolman said:


> Anker chargers and portable battery packs are some of the very best in the market. Their newest ones are QC3.0 compatible and have the smallest footprint in the industry.


 
  
 Someone flagged up a very good deal on one model of Anker charger (the one with several USB cables included) a few months ago, and I remember that the feedback regarding Anker was very positive at the time.


----------



## EagleWings

That was me. That was a sweet deal. Even without the deal, the multiple port charger is one of the worthy investments that just makes life easy.


----------



## daberti

toolman said:


> Anker chargers and portable battery packs are some of the very best in the market. Their newest ones are QC3.0 compatible and have the smallest footprint in the industry.


 

 Ditto! I do use exclusively them.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> Ok, i don't want to disappoint you, but i will be blunt
> Silver usb cable will give you better highs, but because of that the vocals won't be smooth and you will feel a bit of roughness in the mids.
> While the copper cable smooth out the mids with no friction. I was listening to silver usb cable from last 5/6 months, but after getting the pure copper cable i discovered these short comings in the silver cable !







danivi said:


> music4mhell nooooooo the more I spend the less I get ...you are so cruel




Don't listen to him, this is absolute nonsense. Conductor material for a USB cable doesn't change frequency response. Period.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> Don't listen to him, this is absolute nonsense. Conductor material for a USB cable doesn't change frequency response. Period.


 another opinion.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> another opinion.




No, fact. And the burden is on you to prove otherwise with measurements and data... Not fairies and pixie dust.


----------



## Mython

www.head-fi.org/t/826101/chord-mojo-vs-oppo-ha2-se-vs-dragonfly-red#post_13014873


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> No, fact. And the burden is on you to prove otherwise with measurements and data... Not fairies and pixie dust.


You chose to believe it as a fact. 'Studies show' ..
.. pretty much anything that the people paying for them want them to show .


----------



## kelly200269

grumpyoldguy said:


> No, fact. And the burden is on you to prove otherwise with measurements and data... Not fairies and pixie dust.


 
 Next, they'll be someone espousing that TOSLINK cables 'sound' different!?
 Uh oh, me and my big mouth... lol


----------



## audi0nick128

not again... let people judge for themselves if there is a difference between digital cables...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> You chose to believe it as a fact. 'Studies show' ..
> .. pretty much anything that the people paying for them want them to show .




No, I choose to believe math and data. Studies have nothing to do with it. In math and engineering there is a right answer and wrong answer and nothing in between. So post the measurements or stop suggesting to people they need to spend even more money for something that will make zero difference. Enough is enough.


----------



## jmills8

grumpyoldguy said:


> No, I choose to believe math and data. Studies have nothing to do with it. In math and engineering there is a right answer and wrong answer and nothing in between. So post the measurements or stop suggesting to people they need to spend even more money for something that will make zero difference. Enough is enough.


2 plus 2 equals 5.


----------



## fordski

grumpyoldguy said:


> No, fact. And the burden is on you to prove otherwise with measurements and data... Not fairies and pixie dust.


 

 At one time fairies and pixie dust was all we had to go on until science started to discover and measure what was going on. While I agree that measurements and data provide a good baseline for comparison, how do we really know we are actually capturing and measuring all the factors that influence sound? Simply put we don't know what we don't know.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> 2 plus 2 equals 5.







fordski said:


> At one time fairies and pixie dust was all we had to go on until science started to discover and measure what was going on. While I agree that measurements and data provide a good baseline for comparison, how do we really know we are actually capturing and measuring all the factors that influence sound? Simply put we don't know what we don't know.




I'm not having this discussion in the Mojo thread again. The fact is test equipment capabilities greatly exceed the ability of the human ear in every aspect. By the way, we're talking about a digital cable, not an analog one. 

The only reason I mentioned it again, was because someone suggested that another person should spend (ostensibly much) more money on a USB cable. I've ignored all of the other posts before it on the topic since the last time I argued about it, but I draw the line at spending other people's money.


----------



## audi0nick128

I am just going to say that I have the bespoke Silver/Copper hybrid cable from FAW and I hear improvements. Period. 
I have a second short version of it and am not far away from sending it to GRUMPYOLDGUY...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

audi0nick128 said:


> I am just going to say that I have the bespoke Silver/Copper hybrid cable from FAW and I hear improvements. Period.
> I have a second short version of it and am not far away from sending it to GRUMPYOLDGUY...




Some people hear voices too... That doesn't make them real. 

Human hearing is too unreliable as a sole metric. As I said, you need measurments not pixie dust.


----------



## Arpiben

grumpyoldguy said:


> Some people hear voices too... That doesn't make them real.
> 
> Human hearing is too unreliable as a sole metric. As I said, you need measurements not pixie dust.




Dealing with digital transmission I also would like to find eye patterns showing the abilities of whatever cable to carry the PCM data.
Unfortunately I am still looking for such information.
Let s move on.


----------



## audi0nick128

grumpyoldguy said:


> Some people hear voices too... That doesn't make them real.
> 
> Human hearing is too unreliable as a sole metric. As I said, you need measurments not pixie dust.




I was making this offer, because I strongly believe, you never tried a silver hybrid cable... Aside from measurments I wanted you to hear if there are differences... you know listen like with your ear...


----------



## warrior1975

I would love for grumpy to hear one. If he is able to hear a difference that will settle the cable debate for me forever.


----------



## god-bluff

Totally agree with Grumpy on this 
How can different digital cables make an ounce difference? DATA only. 

Analogue yes, slightly, but digital?!??!?!?

 A case of if it costs a lot then it must be better and the need to justify the purchase convinces people. This is an argument where blind testing may be justified 

Getting very silly


----------



## PhilW

god-bluff said:


> Totally agree with Grumpy on this
> How can different digital cables make an ounce difference? DATA only.
> 
> Analogue yes, slightly, but digital?!??!?!?
> ...


 Binary Data doesn't travel down a digital cable as a physical 0 and 1. It travels down the cable as a wave..... representing a 0 or 1.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

warrior1975 said:


> I would love for grumpy to hear one. If he is able to hear a difference that will settle the cable debate for me forever.




Of course it wouldn't. I'm as human as the rest of us... I don't have magic ears that let me hear immeasurable things. And I'm subject to the same psychoacoustic phenomenons as everyone else. 

What I could do is use some of the lab equipment at work to show there is no measurable difference end-to-end and therefore no audible difference. There'll be no wand-waving in my measurements to fit my narrative (smoothing, averaging, filtering, low resolution, etc), because I would love nothing more than to be dead wrong about it. So I'd measure to the fullest resolution and detail of my test equipment (some of it is brand new, state of the art, and costs upwards of $500k with the options we have installed).

I'm just missing a few pieces that I'm going to try to source next week before I'm ready to do it.


----------



## warrior1975

I know you are, but being the skeptic that you are, if you actually did hear a difference it would make me believe there is a difference.


----------



## god-bluff

philw said:


> Binary Data doesn't travel down a digital cable as a physical 0 and 1. It travels down the cable as a wave..... representing a 0 or 1.


 
 Meaning what exactly? 
  
 ...are you for or against ?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

philw said:


> Binary Data doesn't travel down a digital cable as a physical 0 and 1. It travels down the cable as a wave..... representing a 0 or 1.




Sure, but with discrete levels... Specifically +5V and GND (nominally 0V). Receiver chips are capable of resolving these voltages with tremendous amounts of tolerance for error. But even if they weren't, switching from copper to silver on your USB cable will have zero effect on signal integrity.


----------



## god-bluff

It would be nice to hear Chords thoughts on the subject.

The cables in their kit they supply are just straight forward nothing fancy. Alk that's needed I'm sure.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

grumpyoldguy said:


> No, fact. And the burden is on you to prove otherwise with measurements and data... Not fairies and pixie dust.


 

 I identify as a young Cary Grant, but thus far, others have not responded to me as they should...     I also know the extra $5 I spent on the Springsteen download for really really high definition sound makes it sound so much nicer!  
  
 ***********************************************************************************************************
  
  
 I know there is a strong "just move on" theme that comes up, but frankly, this is a fascinating topic which, for me, is educational.  Taking up the challenge, not for listening, but for scientific testing, is a great offer and the results will be interesting.  
  
 I learned a lot reading Rob's posts, (with some tutoring from Mython) and from the videos with John and Rob.  That Mojo can process 500 x more data is something measurable and helps me understand how Mojo did not "burn in" over time, but my listening ability, via brain interpretation, is increasing.  This is the very thing we do in training for lie detection; an increased practice of specific listening.  Overtime, the investigator learns to spot the key words associated with deception, 'on the fly', that is, live as they are spoken.  It takes quite a bit of training to get there, however.  The brain has a defensive 'dulled listening' that must be reversed.  
  
 Grumpy, I hope you accept it and run the tests, if you have the equipment at work.  I appreciate the poster's offer and if Grumpy is able to measure, the results as well. 
  
 This is a fascinating discussion and especially so for Mojo fans.


----------



## RPB65

I'm just gonna quote my hero, Lt Joe Kenda, "My My My", LOL


----------



## DJ The Rocket

Hey all--

I just got a "used" but BNIB mojo, and I left it on the charger for the recommended 10 hour first charge, but it's not charging any! I can turn it on and it will draw current, enough to drive sensitive IEMs more or less indefinitely (as long as it's plugged in). Pushing something harde like an HD800 will use slightly more power than it' pulling in and it will turn off at some point.

Has anybody heard about anything like this before? What can I do to solve this?

--pete


----------



## RPB65

Flipping Bloopers! Simple Minds - Acoustic via Mojo and IEM is simply stunning. Thats streaming it on Qobuz too, awesome. Takes me back to my younger days when that music first came out. Feelings, that is what music is all about and this is invoking some good ones tonight


----------



## t4toddg

Advice please.
  
 Ok my question is will the Chord Mojo Sound better that the Oppo HA2-ES or the Dragonfly Red.
 I purchased and returned the Oppo and DF Red based on a/b comparisons with a switch I purchased from amazon. 
 I'm using iphone 6 and Iphone 7 plus with Onkyo Player and Audioquest Nighthawk's. 
 I used Hi-rez files from HD tracks for comparison. http://www.hdtracks.com/audiogon-presents-the-wake-up-your-ears-sampler-140551
 Great sampler for 5 bucks.
  
 I was not able to pick the HA2 or the DFR running from iphone 6 vs iphone 7 with the stock lightning dongle with any accuracy.
  
 The only time I could guess with more certainty is with my JDS CD5 though my imac (But no difference with the iphone and the CD5)
 I'm I searching for something that doesn't exist? or will the Mojo give me the upgrade I'm Looking for.
  
 When I was upgrading my Headphones from P7's I went through Audez EL 8, Sony MDR Z7 and Oppo PM3's and ended my search with the Nighthawk's. So I think I'm capable of telling the difference in sound quality. It's hard to listen to my P7.s anymore after the Nighhawk's
  
 Any help with this is much appreciated.


----------



## aaf evo

So I currently have the apple lightning to USB 3 adapter coming in the mail to hook up the mojo to the SE846, would I be better off spending an additional $40 and getting a cable from forza audio works instead?


----------



## SearchOfSub

grumpyoldguy said:


> Some people hear voices too... That doesn't make them real.
> 
> Human hearing is too unreliable as a sole metric. As I said, you need measurments not pixie dust.





Second offer here Grumpy. You pay mailing fee, I'll send my magical cable your way. I'm sure you will hear difference.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

dj the rocket said:


> Hey all--
> 
> I just got a "used" but BNIB mojo, and I left it on the charger for the recommended 10 hour first charge, but it's not charging any! I can turn it on and it will draw current, enough to drive sensitive IEMs more or less indefinitely (as long as it's plugged in). Pushing something harde like an HD800 will use slightly more power than it' pulling in and it will turn off at some point.
> 
> ...




Is the LED under the charge port flashing white? If so, your charger is not sourcing enough current. 




t4toddg said:


> Advice please.
> 
> Ok my question is will the Chord Mojo Sound better that the Oppo HA2-ES or the Dragonfly Red.
> I purchased and returned the Oppo and DF Red based on a/b comparisons with a switch I purchased from amazon.
> ...




Oppo and DF Red A/Bed against what? 

The biggest contibutor to your musical enjoyment will be your headphones first and foremost. Any competently designed DAC/amp will give you flat frequency response and good spurious performance. 

I don't know about the Oppo HA-2SE, but the manufacturer's specs are so incomplete and lacking in context and detail that it makes me wonder what they're hiding. In my book that immediately disqualifies them. 

The DF starts to taper off slightly well below 20KHz albeit by fractions of a dB. Mojo actually gets a slight gain in that region, but again fractions of a dB. This is of course for "low" Fs, we really only care about <= ~20KHz anyway. 

Impulse response shows both use a symmetric filter, though Mojo uses many more coefficients, leading to a substantially longer envelope. 

DF gets about 17 or 18 bits of resolution, whereas Mojo gets close to 21. Warning: Mojo dynamic range spec is A weighted, so it might be closer than you think. Again, it leads one to ask what the manufacturer is hiding. 

Mojo channel separation is about 40dB+ (!!!) better than DF. 

Based on this I would say Mojo is clearly better than DF.

By the way... None of this necessarily Mojo will sound better to you... Just that it is technically better.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

t4toddg said:


> will the Chord Mojo Sound better that the Oppo HA2-ES or the Dragonfly Red.
> Any help with this is much appreciated.




Oh my, yes. The Dragonfly Red is a nice little piece of kit to be sure, but the Mojo is in another league altogether. I haven't heard the Oppo, but I'm going to go ahead and say yes, the Mojo will probably surpass it easily.

The only comparably priced DAC/amp I've heard that can compete is the Geek Out V2+ on balanced output (it's single ended output is good, not great). Personally think the GOV2+ balanced is slightly superior to the Mojo (not by very much though), and it's a bit less expensive. It also uses the only sensible TRRS configuration (L+, R+, L-, R-), which allows you to hardwire your headphones for balanced output without giving up Single Ended functionality. For SE jacks I use a 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter coupled with a 6.3mm back to 3.5mm adapter. Small, cheap and both parts are readily available anywhere. The downsides to the GOV2+ are shoddy build quality and horrific customer service. (The 3d printed power switch on my unit needs replacing; LH Labs did eventually get back to me, but I'm concerned (legitimately, I think) that if I ship it to them I'll never see it again. I am going to try replacing it myself with whatever Rat Shack part fits.

Really, for this price point there aren't very many choices that can boast world class sound like those two. Can anybody add to the list?



P.S., while not a DAC/amp, a couple of DAPs can compete in sound quality, the least expensive that I know is the 2nd gen iPod Nano, believe it or not! The 4GB ones typically go for $20 (the black ones have 8GB and go for $30-50). You're going to want to immediately Rockbox it, and you're probably going to want an amp (o2 maybe?), but they really do sound great!


----------



## DJ The Rocket

grumpyoldguy said:


> Is the LED under the charge port flashing white? If so, your charger is not sourcing enough current.
> .




No, it's on steadiy


----------



## t4toddg

grumpyoldguy said:


> Is the LED under the charge port flashing white? If so, your charger is not sourcing enough current.
> Oppo and DF Red A/Bed against what?
> 
> The biggest contibutor to your musical enjoyment will be your headphones first and foremost. Any competently designed DAC/amp will give you flat frequency response and good spurious performance.
> ...


 

 A/Bed against Iphone 7 Plus with Stock Dongle and Iphone 6 headphone jack. (A= Iphone 6 B= Iphone 7 Plus with DRed and or HA2-SE) Tested blind by twisting the wires up after volume matching. 
  
 I have Amazon Prime so I guess it's worth a shot to try the Mojo Out. 
  
 Thanks greatly for your input.


----------



## maxh22

t4toddg said:


> Advice please.
> 
> Ok my question is will the Chord Mojo Sound better that the Oppo HA2-ES or the Dragonfly Red.
> I purchased and returned the Oppo and DF Red based on a/b comparisons with a switch I purchased from amazon.
> ...




I first heard the Nighthawks at an audio show and Skylar was there showing them off paired with a Dragon Fly Red. Since I had tidal I could test songs I knew very well. I auditoned them for about half an hour and almost right away knew that I liked the sound signiture of the NH's. IMO, the Dragon Fly Red was holding it back . Mojo is a lot more coherent, musical, detailed, and textured. I recently got the Nighthawks and after a dozen hours of break in they are sounding fantastic with Mojo. One of my friends who came over a couple days ago to try it out said "Why would you ever need any other headphone?" He really enjoyed the relaxing sound he heard .


----------



## t4toddg

Thanks for your input. If you like the sound of the NH's with only 12-15 hours on them you are in for a treat once they are broken in for 150hrs plus.


----------



## daberti

peter hyatt said:


> I identify as a young Cary Grant, but thus far, others have not responded to me as they should...     I also know the extra $5 I spent on the Springsteen download for really really high definition sound makes it sound so much nicer!
> 
> ***********************************************************************************************************
> 
> ...




Exceptionally well said :thumbsup_tone1:


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

dj the rocket said:


> No, it's on steadiy




So you left on the charger for 10 hours, powered off and unused, and it's been steady white as far as you know? What color was the LED after you removed it from the charger and turned the Mojo on? And how much current does your charger source?


----------



## canali

i have a friend suggesting that I ditch my ipod touch 6/mojo brick for the *ak70*
 (or even the soon to be discontinued and on sale* ak jr*)
 (but i would continue to use my mojo at home/desktop)
 ...much of a difference in sonics?
  
 I also stream and offline download spotify premium and tidal hifi


----------



## Skyyyeman

aaf evo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VH8G1SY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_7bklyb58VBF7K
> 
> Has anyone tried one of these Anker chargers to use with the Mojo and other devices? Mojo arrives Friday, debating picking one of these up to charge all my devices.


 
  
 Yes, sort of. I have the dual Anker charger which I've used for nearly a year with various components including my Mojo, AK 120, AK240, iPhone 6S and 5s. A great charger, works great, quality parts, classy construction and styling. My impression is that it's a cut above competing units. You can't go wrong.


----------



## god-bluff

canali said:


> i have a friend suggesting that I ditch my ipod touch 6/mojo brick for the *ak70*
> (or even the soon to be discontinued and on sale *ak jr*)
> (but i would continue to use my mojo at home/desktop)
> ...much of a difference in sonics?
> ...




Has he heard Mojo?!?

Don't be silly. You have the best of all worlds. Super UI plus top sound. Only wish the Mojo would work directly with my iPod Classics.


----------



## aaf evo

skyyyeman said:


> Yes, sort of. I have the dual Anker charger which I've used for nearly a year with various components including my Mojo, AK 120, AK240, iPhone 6S and 5s. A great charger, works great, quality parts, classy construction and styling. My impression is that it's a cut above competing units. You can't go wrong.




Sounds good. I wanted the 4 port but accidentally ordered the dual. Oh well!


----------



## krismusic

OK. So I have had the Mojo for a month. I was going to write a review at this point as I feel as though I have spent enough time listening to get past all the psychological factors that make a new device so seductive. 
Instead I will say this. 
Coincidental with the time that I have been using the Mojo something that had been going on in my life has taken me higher than I have ever been and now smashed me down from that height to the floor. 
The Mojo has enabled my music to be with me every step of the way. 
I haven't AB'd, blind tested or measured but I tell you this. I don't believe my phone alone would have connected with my emotions so deeply with the music and allowed it to help. 
That's about the highest endorsement I can give.


----------



## vmixer

kris -- I'm with you. Similar (possibly) life experience in the time I've had Mojo, and a similar takeaway. This "new" enjoyment of music has made a significant difference in my life since I acquired SE846s and Mojo. Highest accolade I could give to an inanimate object.


----------



## aaf evo

vmixer said:


> kris -- I'm with you. Similar (possibly) life experience in the time I've had Mojo, and a similar takeaway. This "new" enjoyment of music has made a significant difference in my life since I acquired SE846s and Mojo. Highest accolade I could give to an inanimate object.




Given that that's the headphones I'm pairing with the Mojo and the fact that mine arrives tomorrow, that makes me very excited to hear!


----------



## vmixer

aaf -- I think you're in for a treat, great synergy between these components (depending on source of course, I've used iPhone 6 and 7+ with various software players over USB as well as an Oppo BDP-103d via optical, most great/amazing). Thinking about a DAP, not sure which one to try. AK70 looks like a good candidate (thanks for the tip Relic) but already way over budget for audio gear this year .


----------



## Naugrim

HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL! Just got my MOJO, plugged it in to my MacBook Pro, plugged into my Nighthawks and my life has changed forever.  It KILLS my Bifrost/Asgard 2.  There's details I had no idea were there.  My music just came to life. How is this possible?  Be back in a while...


----------



## aaf evo

vmixer said:


> aaf -- I think you're in for a treat, great synergy between these components (depending on source of course, I've used iPhone 6 and 7+ with various software players over USB as well as an Oppo BDP-103d via optical, most great/amazing). Thinking about a DAP, not sure which one to try. AK70 looks like a good candidate (thanks for the tip Relic) but already way over budget for audio gear this year .




Yeah I'll be running from my iPhone 7+ with Apple Music. I do have the tidal hifi trial at the moment also to test with too so we shall see. Super excited.


----------



## jarnopp

vmixer said:


> ... but already way over budget for audio gear this year .




There's a budget? :confused_face_2:


----------



## Naugrim

naugrim said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL! Just got my MOJO, plugged it in to my MacBook Pro, plugged into my Nighthawks and my life has changed forever.  It KILLS my Bifrost/Asgard 2.  There's details I had no idea were there.  My music just came to life. How is this possible?  Be back in a while...


 
 ironically, I'm hearing too much on some songs...the detail is ruining them...lol, having fun


----------



## NaiveSound

looking for a little more slam on the bass... Not so much deep bass, just more slam and impact in general.

I got a mojo, I use a android phone with UAPP as transport

Please help

What should be the frequencies I need to change


----------



## ThomasHK

naivesound said:


> looking for a little more slam on the bass... Not so much deep bass, just more slam and impact in general.
> 
> I got a mojo, I use a android phone with UAPP as transport
> 
> ...


 
 Just add a 2 dB boost at 55-60 Hz with a Q of 1.


----------



## music4mhell

naugrim said:


> naugrim said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL! Just got my MOJO, plugged it in to my MacBook Pro, plugged into my Nighthawks and my life has changed forever.  It KILLS my Bifrost/Asgard 2.  There's details I had no idea were there.  My music just came to life. How is this possible?  Be back in a while...
> ...


 
 Superb .. welcome to the league buddy !
 Now you can't listen to your music directly from your Phone anymore !


----------



## NaiveSound

thomashk said:


> Just add a 2 dB boost at 55-60 Hz with a Q of 1.




 I don't know what a Q of 1 is and where do I find that in the UAPP settings... Do I add a 2 db boost in each of the frequency of 55 and 60 and anything in between? I have no idea what I'm doing, but would appreciate any help


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> looking for a little more slam on the bass... Not so much deep bass, just more slam and impact in general.
> 
> I got a mojo, I use a android phone with UAPP as transport
> 
> ...


 use EQ you will have a lot of bass slam


----------



## ThomasHK

naivesound said:


> I don't know what a Q of 1 is and where do I find that in the UAPP settings... Do I add a 2 db boost in each of the frequency of 55 and 60 and anything in between? I have no idea what I'm doing, but would appreciate any help


 
 I just checked the UAPP EQ, it's pretty basic. I would just move up the 63 Hz slider by 2-3 dB.


----------



## Rob Watts

krismusic said:


> OK. So I have had the Mojo for a month. I was going to write a review at this point as I feel as though I have spent enough time listening to get past all the psychological factors that make a new device so seductive.
> Instead I will say this.
> Coincidental with the time that I have been using the Mojo something that had been going on in my life has taken me higher than I have ever been and now smashed me down from that height to the floor.
> The Mojo has enabled my music to be with me every step of the way.
> ...


 
 I was doing an event in Moscow in September. A young Russian lady said something that had great significance with me:
  
 " I can fall in and out of love,
 But I always have my Mojo"
  
 Getting onto planes used to be a bit of a chore - now I actually look forward to it, 8 hours of just listening to music with Mojo.
  
 Rob


----------



## theveterans

rob watts said:


> Getting onto planes used to be a bit of a chore - now I actually look forward to it, 8 hours of just listening to music with Mojo.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 I just recently did this with my 2 week vacation. Mine ran for 6.5 hours only rather than 8 though. Mojo comforted me like no in-flight entertainment system in the world can do IMO.
  
 Rob,
  
 If you can get a very clean DC battery source -> AC power inverter to run the DAVE in-flight for hours, that would be audio nirvana while in-flight I would assume.


----------



## Rob Watts

Actually I take a battery backup with me, as my lap top will run out before Mojo. And I need the lap top for the 4TB portable hard disk that has my music on. With the 160 Wh backup I can even run my design lap top too for long flights.
  
 I was tempted to take a Dave once, but I thought the air crew would give me grief...
  
 Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

naugrim said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL! Just got my MOJO, plugged it in to my MacBook Pro, plugged into my Nighthawks and my life has changed forever.  It KILLS my Bifrost/Asgard 2.  There's details I had no idea were there.  My music just came to life. *How is this possible?*  Be back in a while...




Funny enough Rob has shared a lot of detail on how this is possible in the third post of this thread. :wink_face:

Glad you're liking it! Enjoy!!


----------



## twiceboss

Anyone here paired his Mojo with HD800?


----------



## capnjack

Hmmm, mojo + hd800, should be a match made in heaven surely


----------



## rkt31

I am not expert but what technical benefit is there in balanced output as compared to single ended for headphones ? dac to pre and pre to power might have some benefits in balanced mode in cancelling the noise but how come it is beneficial for headphones ?


----------



## jmills8

twiceboss said:


> Anyone here paired his Mojo with HD800?


 That question was asked 749 times.


----------



## nmatheis

twiceboss said:


> Anyone here paired his Mojo with HD800?







jmills8 said:


> That question was asked 749 times.




Was that counting the quote, or did that make it 750?

:wink_face:


----------



## betula

naugrim said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL! Just got my MOJO, plugged it in to my MacBook Pro, plugged into my Nighthawks and my life has changed forever.  It KILLS my Bifrost/Asgard 2.  There's details I had no idea were there.  My music just came to life. How is this possible?  Be back in a while...


 
 We told you!  Nighthawk and Mojo are sweet together, an exceptionally well-working combo. They put setups to shame, that cost twice as much. Happy listening!


----------



## twiceboss

betula said:


> We told you!  Nighthawk and Mojo are sweet together, an exceptionally well-working combo. They put setups to shame, that cost twice as much. Happy listening!




Are you the one that have th x00 and x2 before? I though u sell ur nighthawk after getting x00. What makes you comeback to nighthawk?


----------



## betula

twiceboss said:


> Are you the one that have th x00 and x2 before? I though u sell ur nighthawk after getting x00. What makes you comeback to nighthawk?


 

 The main reason was the shrill treble on X00. When I bought my first pair of NH a year ago, I did not give it the 150hrs burn in, and I was waiting for the X00 to arrive anyway. That was a bad decision. I gave the 150hrs burn in time for my second pair of NH (purchased 2 months ago), also paid more attention to what is has to offer. The sound was liquid smooth after the piercing highs of the X00, and it just got me hooked.
 It is easy to miss the beauty NH has to offer, but if you invest time and you are open minded enough, it can take you to another world. NH is a hidden gem. Many judge it superficially, just as I did the first time I heard it.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I don't know what a Q of 1 is and where do I find that in the UAPP settings... Do I add a 2 db boost in each of the frequency of 55 and 60 and anything in between? I have no idea what I'm doing, but would appreciate any help







thomashk said:


> I just checked the UAPP EQ, it's pretty basic. I would just move up the 63 Hz slider by 2-3 dB.




You can do it with parametric EQ in UAPP. Q factor control slider is on the bottom right.


----------



## zolom

I did pair the Mojo audio output with the Arrow 5Tx amp. This configuration provides significant bass (and treble) boost without sacrificing the Mojo clarity.I did try playing with the UAPP EQ settings, to get that effect with the Mojo alone, but the results were not impressive. I guess this setup might be a good option fot bass heads.


----------



## Arpiben

Amazing how brain is able to perceive different things or persons. 
Probably same is happening with cables...use different lengths/materials/shields/etc and you end listening to BBC or Radio Moscow. 
Cheers


----------



## krismusic

vmixer said:


> kris -- I'm with you. Similar (possibly) life experience in the time I've had Mojo, and a similar takeaway. This "new" enjoyment of music has made a significant difference in my life since I acquired SE846s and Mojo. Highest accolade I could give to an inanimate object.



I hope you find a way through. I guess what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Hurts like hell though! 
Enjoy your music. It is good medicine! 
Very best regards. Kris


----------



## music4mhell

arpiben said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > is that a one handed wave like the queen or a two handed one like Donald Trump
> ...


 
 I can guarantee that you can hear the difference once you change the USB cable...!!


----------



## Bengkia369

music4mhell said:


> I can [COLOR=222222]guarantee that you can hear the difference once you change the USB cable...!![/COLOR]




I believe there some some sound differences using different materials in USB cable, however the difference is not day and night.


----------



## music4mhell

bengkia369 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I can guarantee that you can hear the difference once you change the USB cable...!!
> ...


 
 But sometimes small thing matters.. once you have all component in your audio chain is high end, then that time usb cable do matter..!


----------



## Arpiben

music4mhell said:


> I can [COLOR=222222]guarantee that you can hear the difference once you change the USB cable...!![/COLOR]




I do believe in possible sound differences dealing with digital transport if brought by noises.
But data integrity has nothing to do with cable materials in normal cases.
Pay attention that inside Mojo data is buffered before processed and played.

Take a normal cable add more or less noise and maybe you will reach some suitable sound.

As previously mentioned, it is a very interesting subject but very sensitive.

On top of that even with a perfect cable you need to have perfect outputs and inputs characteristics at DAP & DAC levels. And this is far from being the case


----------



## music4mhell

arpiben said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I can guarantee that you can hear the difference once you change the USB cable...!!
> ...


 
 I am about to create a video on this USB cables..
  
 i have almost all type of micro USB otg cables and i have done many testing with Mojo...the best one is the pure copper OTG cable !


----------



## Bengkia369

music4mhell said:


> But sometimes small thing matters.. once you have all component in your audio chain is high end, then that time usb cable do matter..!




I believe my gears are up there to hear the difference if any. 
I already mentioned different USB cables have slightly different sound but differences are not day and night. 
Hence I don't waste my money playing with silly digital cables. I believe changing my IEM cables to Kimber Kable might have quite a big impact on the sound being analog.


----------



## music4mhell

bengkia369 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > But sometimes small thing matters.. once you have all component in your audio chain is high end, then that time usb cable do matter..!
> ...


 
 i cant change your mind.. but at some time do below testing ..
  
 Listen to the song which you have heard in your life most..LOL..
  
 1. Via Coax from your DAP
 2. Via Toslink from your DAP
 3. Via MicroUSB from any DAP/ Phone.
 3.a If it's phone .. Choose the player Hiby/ Onkyo/ UAPP (bit perfect always)
 3.b Now change the cables....if possible.. get a pur silver otg cable and another pure copper otg cable
  
 After all these testings, let me know your comments... I don't have coax input but i have Toslink input and i prefer microusb input way over toslink input...
 And on cables and players, i have done some testings, so i am able to make a statement that "Sound changes when you change the cables/inputs/players....." it's upon you to choose which is the best sounding combo for you !


----------



## Light - Man

music4mhell said:


> I am about to create a video on this USB cables..
> 
> i have almost all type of micro USB otg cables and i have done many testing with Mojo...the best one is the pure copper OTG cable !


 
 Which one - any links?
  
 In general - at very short lengths it is hard to imagine that Silver would have any advantage over Copper, it is probably down to the quality of the materials used, i.e. the conductor purity and gauge, the dielectric and plug design as well as the production process.


----------



## music4mhell

light - man said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I am about to create a video on this USB cables..
> ...


 
 It's the opposite .. Copper is better than Silver.. i was using Silver otg cable from last 6 months, once i got the copper one, i never looked back..!!
 I haven't created the video, will make soon so that it will help others and clear the illusion that microusb cable doesn't make any difference as it's in binary 0,1 either you will receive or not, there is no loss of data like in analog cables !
  
 Edit : I bought both silver and copper otg cables from Penonaudio ! the link is there in the 3rd post ! I have other cheap otg cables from ebay and Aliexpress, but they are not of any worth compare to others !


----------



## Light - Man

music4mhell said:


> *It's the opposite* .. Copper is better than Silver.. i was using Silver otg cable from last 6 months, once i got the copper one, i never looked back..!!
> I haven't created the video, will make soon so that it will help others and clear the illusion that microusb cable doesn't make any difference as it's in binary 0,1 either you will receive or not, there is no loss of data like in analog cables !
> 
> Edit : I bought both silver and copper otg cables from Penonaudio ! the link is there in the 3rd post !


 
 Here we go again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not necessarily disagreeing with you but just because someone has a bad experience with a particular cable, does not mean we can make a general statement about one conductor material over another.
  
 I can easily imagine a company using as little Silver as possible or using low grade Silver mixed with all types of impurities - but calling it Silver for marketing purposes. (I will leave it at that)
  
 I have got me a new Mojo arriving today and looking forward to charging it until all the lights go off in the house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




............................


----------



## god-bluff

Stop messing about and check out *The Chord Company* (no relation) for some serious digital interconnects and add those to the video !
  
http://www.chord.co.uk/products/usb-and-digital-audio-interconnects/?page=2


----------



## twiceboss

betula said:


> The main reason was the shrill treble on X00. When I bought my first pair of NH a year ago, I did not give it the 150hrs burn in, and I was waiting for the X00 to arrive anyway. That was a bad decision. I gave the 150hrs burn in time for my second pair of NH (purchased 2 months ago), also paid more attention to what is has to offer. The sound was liquid smooth after the piercing highs of the X00, and it just got me hooked.
> 
> It is easy to miss the beauty NH has to offer, but if you invest time and you are open minded enough, it can take you to another world. NH is a hidden gem. Many judge it superficially, just as I did the first time I heard it.




Interesting 

Now i have hd800. It is heaven for acoustic. Thinking of letting go mt th600 which is really superb except the highs. I have heard th900, my housemate just bought it and it is kinda too bright for me, the treble. 

Maybe i need to add a ward and smooth sounding headphone to replace my th600 but also has a punchy bass or i will miss something in my inventory. Does NH has a lot of bass? Been wondering to get LCD 2.2 and will actually keep HD800 and LCD2.2 if lcd can satisfy me.


----------



## PhilW

Looking here now's a good time to let the wife know what you would love under your tree for Christmas


----------



## Zojokkeli

Mojo smooths out TH900's treble quite nicely. I'm also thinking about adding the original HD 800 to my collection at some point in the future.


----------



## betula

twiceboss said:


> Interesting
> 
> Now i have hd800. It is heaven for acoustic. Thinking of letting go mt th600 which is really superb except the highs. I have heard th900, my housemate just bought it and it is kinda too bright for me, the treble.
> 
> Maybe i need to add a ward and smooth sounding headphone to replace my th600 but also has a punchy bass or i will miss something in my inventory. Does NH has a lot of bass? Been wondering to get LCD 2.2 and will actually keep HD800 and LCD2.2 if lcd can satisfy me.




LCD 2.2 was my other candidate before I bought the Nighthawk, but I never had a chance to try them. Some folks however in NH thread prefer NH to LCD 2.2, but you probably can find examples for the opposite in LCD 2.2 thread. 
The best would be if you could try them before purchasing, although you need to spend a few days exclusively with NH to be able to fully appreciate what these headphones are capable of. (Natural, organic, life-like presentation.) LCDs are also quite heavy, while NH is one of the most comfortable headphone ever made.
In my case wallet made the decision, as the cheapest available LCD2s were around £600-700, while I luckily found a mint condition Hawks with only 20hrs in them for £290. My two best purchases ever are Mojo and the Nighthawk. 
I do not miss anything from NH's bass, even with EDM. Being semi-open it has more authority in the bass department than open headphones, but less slam than the Fostex series. For my preference they are absolutely perfect. Great pairing with Mojo. Mojo's clarity helps darker headphones, and both NH and Mojo provide a very life-like and smooth sound, which the most obvious to hear is with vocals.


----------



## Mython

@ PhilW:
  
_Seriously..?_


----------



## PhilW

mython said:


> @ PhilW:
> 
> _Seriously..?_


 
  
 Yeah why not?


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> You can do it with parametric EQ in UAPP. Q factor control slider is on the bottom right.




Would you help me operate it? It really is complicated if you don't know what your doing... I'm afraid to lower general quality... I just want more slam.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Would you help me operate it? It really is complicated if you don't know what your doing... I'm afraid to lower general quality... I just want more slam.




Previous poster already told you what to do. Just make sure you attenuate 2dB globally before gaining the freq 2dB with the EQ. That's the only other thing you need to know.


----------



## Light - Man

grumpyoldguy said:


> Previous poster already told you what to do. Just make sure you attenuate 2dB globally before gaining the freq 2dB with the EQ. That's the only other thing you need to know.


 
  
 Sorry Grumpy but I think he was talking about this type of slam? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I reminisce about my younger days when I did a wheelie on my new moped - I luckily averted embarrassment with my new girlfriend.


----------



## hellfire8888

Rig for tonight. ... Mojo + custom USB cable (one direction) + custom earbud + onkyo DP- X1 = soul night...


----------



## music4mhell

hellfire8888 said:


> Rig for tonight. ... Mojo + custom USB cable (one direction) + custom earbud + onkyo DP- X1 = soul night...


which earbud is that ? please care to share ..


----------



## hellfire8888

music4mhell said:


> which earbud is that ? please care to share ..


 
 this is a custom earbud my friend make for me. He don't actively sell it but i can tell you it is good. that guy is a natural. He is from SG.


----------



## Mython

music4mhell said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Looks very much like it began with a $5  VE Monk earbud.
  

 (image credit: *Headfonia*)

  


Spoiler: More pics




 (image credit: _*Massdrop*_)
  

 (Image credit: *TheSoundFreq*)


  
 .


----------



## hellfire8888

mython said:


> Looks very much like it began with a $5  VE Monk earbud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 nice setup there..


----------



## god-bluff

On subject of earbuds mine (Akg/Sennheiser etc) especially Atomic Floyd sound very nice with Mojo. Great clarity and warmth with a more open sound than the average in ear


----------



## maxh22

twiceboss said:


> Interesting
> 
> Now i have hd800. It is heaven for acoustic. Thinking of letting go mt th600 which is really superb except the highs. I have heard th900, my housemate just bought it and it is kinda too bright for me, the treble.
> 
> Maybe i need to add a ward and smooth sounding headphone to replace my th600 but also has a punchy bass or i will miss something in my inventory. Does NH has a lot of bass? Been wondering to get LCD 2.2 and will actually keep HD800 and LCD2.2 if lcd can satisfy me.




I would recommend you try the nighthawk. Amazon has it on sale for $348. Totally worth it and sounded good out of the box. The bass is a bit punchier then the HD 800 from my memory but doesn't quite reach planar levels (at least my not fully broken in unit).


----------



## god-bluff

The Nighthawk is £500 or $617 around 77% more expensive in the UK. Not quite so tempting 

 Another fact I wish our cousins wouldn't keep rubning in

Maybe with The Donald and a strengthened 'special relationship' the exchange rate might improve a little in our favour?!??


----------



## GreenBow

maxh22 said:


> twiceboss said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting
> ...


 
  
 I be honest. I am surprised so many recommend the Nighthawk, since it reviews not so well on What Hi-Fi. http://www.whathifi.com/audioquest/nighthawk/review
  
 WHF give it three stars, most other only four stars. I wouldn't touch those headphones with money.
  
 Hi-Fi Choice aren't over enamoured. http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/audioquest-nighthawk-headphones/?page=3
  
 I am stuck for choice as to what full size headphones I would buy if I was in the market. Nothing jumps out at me. I think if I were pushed I would maybe get Grado PS1000 (not e version).


----------



## twiceboss

maxh22 said:


> I would recommend you try the nighthawk. Amazon has it on sale for $348. Totally worth it and sounded good out of the box. The bass is a bit punchier then the HD 800 from my memory but doesn't quite reach planar levels (at least my not fully broken in unit).




Since lcd 2.2 has better bass as u said. Maybe i consider lcd then


----------



## maxh22

twiceboss said:


> Since lcd 2.2 has better bass as u said. Maybe i consider lcd then




There are other things to consider too. The nighthawks are significantly more comfortable for long term use since they are so light and adjust to your head without any tinkering. All the LCD headphones are quite heavy on my head and after 15 to 20 minutes I wanna take them off. They don't disappear like the HD 800 and nighthawk too. Also they are more expensive and *do not* out resolve the nighthawks. I enjoy punchy bass like most people do and I feel the nighthawk does a fantastic job handling the bass without overdoing anything .


----------



## maxh22

greenbow said:


> I be honest. I am surprised so many recommend the Nighthawk, since it reviews not so well on What Hi-Fi. http://www.whathifi.com/audioquest/nighthawk/review
> 
> WHF give it three stars, most other only four stars. I wouldn't touch those headphones with money.
> 
> ...




That's a fair point. However, I should point out that Head-fi also has many positive reviews that recommend the nighthawks and some of them go into greater detail than even some professional reviews! Not to mention Rob Watts prefers the NH's to most other headphones even though he has access to a plethora of headphones and iems. This definitely holds some weight in my books.


----------



## god-bluff

It's about synergy and maybe the Nighthawk has it with Mojo 

My Focal Spirit Classic can sound over warm and slightly dull and lifeless with some sources. Anything but with the Mojo

EDIT not implying the Focals are as good as the NH but they are sometimes described as veiled. The Mojo brings them to life IMO


----------



## waynes world

god-bluff said:


> It's about synergy and maybe the Nighthawk has it with Mojo
> 
> My Focal Spirit Classic can sound over warm and slightly dull and lifeless with some sources. Anything but with the Mojo


 
  
 I'm sure that the Nighthawks sound amazing with the Mojo (hence my lust for the Mojo). But the NH's sound rather incredible with most sources (well, there is some debate about their synergy with tube amps, but the consensus appears to be that they rock with solid state amps).
  
 Keep also in mind that regardless of how you feel about burn in, the Nighthawks benefit greatly from it


----------



## GreenBow

maxh22 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I be honest. I am surprised so many recommend the Nighthawk, since it reviews not so well on What Hi-Fi. http://www.whathifi.com/audioquest/nighthawk/review
> ...


 
  
 I was trying to add that the Grado PS1000 are heavy, big, and stupidly expensive. However I couldn't edit because the editing page was going weird.
  
 Either way I still don't know what I would choose in headphones if I had to. What's really annoying is that anything even close to sounding excellent, costs a fortune. Whereas if a manufacturer brought out a reference style headphone for 500-600 smackers then everyone would buy it. Then buy the next reference model upwards in the range.......Chord Mojo as an example of case in point.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

grumpyoldguy said:


> So you left on the charger for 10 hours, powered off and unused, and it's been steady white as far as you know? What color was the LED after you removed it from the charger and turned the Mojo on? And how much current does your charger source?




I started with it off, then tried with it on when I saw it wasnt drawing any current about 5 hours in. 

The white light comes on when I plug the power cord in if the mojo is on and hooked up to a source. It doesnt come on if the mojo is powered off. If turn it on, plug it in, then turn it off, the light stays on and it draws current for a few minutes before stopping. Best I can tell the little white light is an accurate source of info about power coming in to it; ive been using a usb cord that graphicaly displays the level of current passing through, and it confirms the light's efficacy. So the issue is that it wont draw current when it's powered off. I suppose the red power button could be wrong and the charge is fine, but unplugging it and seeing if it lasts for houts or mins before dying seems like a desprate measure.

Right now its plugged,in and drawing a good amount of current, but through the headphone volume seems a lot lower than yesterday. Could this be relevant? I plugged in some very easy to drive IEMs (Ostry KC06A) and need to go to a volume of "green" for a still pretty low volume (it wasnt just a track with a low level, its universal). I swear that yesterday, red was too loud for these. Sound quality is perfectly normal, its just kind of hard to enjoy with me worried that I purschased a dud. 

I got it via the forums here at head-fi; I PMed the seller to ask for the info I need to get it registered with Chord in preparation for asking their tech support and making,a warranty claim all you guys' suggestions cant get this ****show on the road, but he hasnt responded yet. To be fair though I wrote him late last night, so its far too early to worry about him disappearing on me, but this mojo has got me imagining the worst case scenarios

Oh and my charger and cable both are rated for (and measured at) 2.1 amps. Any other ideas?


----------



## hackstu

Try a 1amp charger?


----------



## DJ The Rocket

hackstu said:


> Try a 1amp charger?




Heh, went to do that and noticed it already wss plugged into a 1.0 A charger, more power-thirsty devices must have needed the 2.1 A slots when I was half asleep lol, Right now its turned on but with nothing but the power cord plugged in and is drawing way more current than that state could use, so i dont want to touch it.

The seller contacted me and was appropriately helpful, so thats one less worry. He said it was first purchased a month ago from amazon UK. I'm in the US but I can't imagine that being relevant, because USB power is 5V everywhere. For a second there I thought I might have an actionable solution. Oh well


----------



## miketlse

naugrim said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF PEARL! Just got my MOJO, plugged it in to my MacBook Pro, plugged into my Nighthawks and my life has changed forever.  It KILLS my Bifrost/Asgard 2.  There's details I had no idea were there.  My music just came to life. How is this possible?  Be back in a while...


 
 Welcome to the club.
  
 Many of us have found that the Mojo reveals so much new detail in even red book standard CD files, that we start journeys to rediscover our music libraries.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Previous poster already told you what to do. Just make sure you attenuate 2dB globally before gaining the freq 2dB with the EQ. That's the only other thing you need to know.




Idk what you mean about global.... I'm such an idiot.... I need step by step idiot help


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Previous poster already told you what to do. Just make sure you attenuate 2dB globally before gaining the freq 2dB with the EQ. That's the only other thing you need to know.
> ...


 
  
  
 'Globally' means lower the level of EVERY frequency band of the EQ.
  
 Lower EVERY slider by 2db, *then* increase _*only the band you want to hear more of*_
  
  
 Personally, I would not EQ - I prefer bit-perfect output, but if you want to EQ, then the reason why it was suggested that you lower every slider and then increase only the one you want to hear more of is because it means that you are less likely to experience distortion because of trying to 'amplify' a frequency band higher than it normally is.


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> 'Globally' means lower the level of EVERY frequency band of the EQ.
> 
> Lower EVERY slider by 2db, then increase _*only the band you want to hear more of*_
> 
> ...




OK ok. So lower everything but leave the band I need stimulated alone. And then add 2db to thr one Oh oh oh ok won't that recess?


----------



## tjw321

dj the rocket said:


> Heh, went to do that and noticed it already wss plugged into a 1.0 A charger, more power-thirsty devices must have needed the 2.1 A slots when I was half asleep lol, Right now its turned on but with nothing but the power cord plugged in and is drawing way more current than that state could use, so i dont want to touch it.
> 
> The seller contacted me and was appropriately helpful, so thats one less worry. He said it was first purchased a month ago from amazon UK. I'm in the US but I can't imagine that being relevant, because USB power is 5V everywhere. For a second there I thought I might have an actionable solution. Oh well


 
 Some chargers are "smart" and don't deliver the full current if they think the device doesn't want it and they sometimes get it wrong. You might do better with a "dumb" charger.


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > 'Globally' means lower the level of EVERY frequency band of the EQ.
> ...


 
  
  
 ...actually, I should have  described that more clearly.
  
 Yes, if you lower everything, then you increase just one band by 2db, but if you lowered everything EXCEPT the frequency band you want to hear boosted, then obviously that would already be 2db higher than the others, so it would not need any more boosting.
  
  


thomashk said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > looking for a little more slam on the bass... Not so much deep bass, just more slam and impact in general.
> ...


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> ....won't that recess?


 
  
  
 I'm not personally familiar with UAPPs equalizer - my remarks were referring to the *basic principle *of reducing the likelihood of distortion when boosting one or more frequencies.
  
  
 Looking at the UAPP basic equalizer, it appears there is a 'Gain' setting, which I presume refers to _global _gain, in which case it might be that you can use that setting to reduce everything by a couple of dB, but I will let others more familiar with UAPPs specific settings guide you from here.
  

  
  
  
  
 Looking at the UAPP page on GooglePlay, it seems the parametric option costs extra.


----------



## aaf evo

Well this is a bummer, looks like UPS is having some sort of issue in my area so both my Mojo and my Apple lightning to USB 3 cable are delayed. Both from different shippers too. Let the wait continue. 

Edit: never mind, just got delivered!


----------



## twiceboss

maxh22 said:


> There are other things to consider too. The nighthawks are significantly more comfortable for long term use since they are so light and adjust to your head without any tinkering. All the LCD headphones are quite heavy on my head and after 15 to 20 minutes I wanna take them off. They don't disappear like the HD 800 and nighthawk too. Also they are more expensive and *do not* out resolve the nighthawks. I enjoy punchy bass like most people do and I feel the nighthawk does a fantastic job handling the bass without overdoing anything .


 
 Yes, but u also need to consider that i have hd800. HD800 blows everything away when it comes to vocal emphasis or orchestra or acoustic (my preference). But hd800 just dont feelllll in the club for edm songs. I love how th600 can give the bass and clarity but i hate the highs. 
  
 So, what im finding now is a headphone that can give bass impact especially edm and have forgiving highs.
  
 mdr z7/nighthawk/lcd 2.2/others? recommend


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> I'm not personally familiar with UAPPs equalizer - my remarks were referring to the *basic principle* of reducing the likelihood of distortion when boosting one or more frequencies.
> 
> 
> Looking at the UAPP basic equalizer, it appears there is a 'Gain' setting, which I presume refers to _global_ gain, in which case it might be that you can use that setting to reduce everything by a couple of dB, but I will let others more familiar with UAPPs specific settings guide you from here.
> ...




Thank you, I still hope to understand this better, I'm scared I'll lower overall fidelity


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If you don't want to risk lowering fidelity, then avoid using EQ, and just send a neutral, bit-perfect signal, as I remarked earlier.


----------



## jarnopp

greenbow said:


> I be honest. I am surprised so many recommend the Nighthawk, since it reviews not so well on What Hi-Fi. http://www.whathifi.com/audioquest/nighthawk/review
> 
> WHF give it three stars, most other only four stars. I wouldn't touch those headphones with money.
> 
> ...




The Nighthawk sounds great with Mojo, which is the only way I've tried it. Only comparison I have is to the HE-6, using the Cavalli Liquid Carbon as an amp (but NH straight from mojo). So, what I can say is that the NH is extremely enjoyable with most everything. (Note, I have changed the pads to the HM-5 angles pleather.). They are full sounding and detailed. The HE-6 have more "presence" and seem to be a bit weightier across the spectrum, with more perceived detail, but maybe not actual detail. Like being front row at a concert. The NH I would say would be like back row, or in a well-damped venue, but no less detail (except in the sub-bass, where the HE-6 with blue-tak mod excel). I will have to try the stock pads again, My recollection of those would be like being outside the main venue at a concert, getting the bass and muffled rest of the spectrum. 

Bottom line, thiugh, really impressed with the NH and for he current close out prices on the originals, I would give them a serious try with your Mojo.


----------



## ld100

Can someone point me to a European seller who would ship to US? It is my understanding that the price can be much better than buying in US these days? Would greatly appreciate if someone could drop me a pm...


----------



## aaf evo

ld100 said:


> Can someone point me to a European seller who would ship to US? It is my understanding that the price can be much better than buying in US these days? Would greatly appreciate if someone could drop me a pm...




Www.amazon.de

It's around $423 shipped to the US with the fastest shipping, ordered mine Wednesday and it arrived today (Friday)


----------



## ld100

aaf evo said:


> Www.amazon.de
> 
> It's around $423 shipped to the US with the fastest shipping, ordered mine Wednesday and it arrived today (Friday)


 
  
  
 Can you please tell me the seller and also did you get the one with sticker or with engraving? Thanks


----------



## aaf evo

ld100 said:


> Can you please tell me the seller and also did you get the one with sticker or with engraving? Thanks




It's shipped and sold from amazon. I'm not sure what sticker you mean. My package was sealed and I peaked off a silver circle sticker that left the words "void" on the box after I removed it. I also have a sticker on the bottom of the Mojo w my serial number and saying it was made in England etc


----------



## ld100

aaf evo said:


> It's shipped and sold from amazon. I'm not sure what sticker you mean. My package was sealed and I peaked off a silver circle sticker that left the words "void" on the box after I removed it. I also have a sticker on the bottom of the Mojo w my serial number and saying it was made in England etc


 
  
 I was told that newer units don't have the bottom sticker and now it is an engraving...


----------



## aaf evo

ld100 said:


> I was told that newer units don't have the bottom sticker and now it it an engraving...




I have no idea man, mine has a sticker though.


----------



## ld100

aaf evo said:


> I have no idea man, mine has a sticker though.


 
  
 Same unit. Not a big deal.


----------



## Slaphead

god-bluff said:


> It would be nice to hear Chords thoughts on the subject.
> 
> The cables in their kit they supply are just straight forward nothing fancy. Alk that's needed I'm sure.




This thread moves too fast - every time I come back to it there's been more than 100 posts, so sorry if this has already been answered

Actually Rob Watts himself put forward the most convincing theory as to why USB cables can sound different. However it's way back in this thread and there's no way I'm spending the next day looking for it.

In a nutshell it comes down to how susceptible the USB cable is to interference.

The interference doesn't affect the digital signal, it's too low for that, so the bits come through verbatim - there is no change to the data. However in a DAC/AMP that isn't galvanically isolated that interference propagates through the DAC/AMP and effectively raises the noise floor of the analog parts. This isn't audible on it's own - dead silent parts will still sound dead silent to our ears. However it will have an effect on the analog signal. A cable that highly susceptible to interference may well make the highs a bit more grainy, which is often interpreted by our ears as a slightly brighter more detailed treble. This would account for why people say this cable sounds dull or this cable sounds clear. The truth is that the duller cable is more likely to be more effective in terms of interference rejection, which means, from an engineering perspective, that it's the better cable, despite our ears preferring the noisier inferior cable.

The choice of conductor is actually pretty irrelevant over the lengths of USB cable - you could make a cable with a steel conductor and there wouldn't be any difference from that of a copper or silver cable. It's how susceptible the cable is to interference that makes the difference.

If you want to hear the Mojo how it should sound then disconnect both the signal and charging cable, and connect it via the optical input, as this effectively isolates the Mojo and minimises interference. That said you may be disappointed as the optical tends to sound softer compared to a USB cable.

So, no fairies or pixie dust - just a pretty solid engineering explanation.


----------



## jmills8

slaphead said:


> This thread moves too fast - every time I come back to it there's been more than 100 posts, so sorry if this has already been answered
> 
> Actually Rob Watts himself put forward the most convincing theory as to why USB cables can sound different. However it's way back in this thread and there's no way I'm spending the next day looking for it.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## zolom

My Mojo connected to the Arrow 5Tx amp, to enhance bass. Great results.






[/IMG]


----------



## jmills8

zolom said:


> My Mojo connected to the Arrow 5Tx amp, to enhance bass. Great results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasHK

zolom said:


> My Mojo connected to the Arrow 5Tx amp, to enhance bass. Great results.
> [attach]1757453[/attach]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasHK

slaphead said:


> This thread moves too fast - every time I come back to it there's been more than 100 posts, so sorry if this has already been answered
> 
> Actually Rob Watts himself put forward the most convincing theory as to why USB cables can sound different. However it's way back in this thread and there's no way I'm spending the next day looking for it.
> 
> ...


 
 I was following your train of thought up to the point where you said that noise in the signal would make the system sound brighter or grainy. Surely whatever noise in the system that is not signal related (as you point out) will be so many dB's below the signal level and hence undetectable.


----------



## x RELIC x

thomashk said:


> I was following your train of thought up to the point where you said that noise in the signal would make the system sound brighter or grainy. Surely whatever noise in the system that is not signal related (as you point out) will be so many dB's below the signal level and hence undetectable.




According to the designer of the Mojo that's exactly what happens. His very extensive and controlled listening tests have drawn him to this conclusion (based on what's he's posted in the threads). He also has been quite surprised by our brains ability to resolve _very_ fine subtleties in noise floor modulation and this is a large motivator for his designs. Also, from his observations, RF noise is like a fungus and difficult to get rid of. His desire to eliminate RF noise in the audio path (including entering the DAC) is indeed to reduce hardness in the sound reproduction. 

He's commented quite a bit about this and you can read up on it in the third post of this thread and elsewhere on Head Fi. If you're really interested you can just read the All Posts from Rob Watts' profile, including his epic post on listening tests in the link below.

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED READING if you want to know the Mojo designers thoughts on listening tests and what we perceive:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/800264/watts-up#post_12457933




Spoiler: Rob on listening tests






rob watts said:


> I thought my first blog post should be non technical, and frankly the only non technical audio related subject I could think of that people may find interesting was listening tests - but I guess this is pretty fundamental subject for audio. After all, it's the main thing that separates the extreme objectivists (you don't need to listen it's all nonsense) from the extreme subjectivists (you don't need to measure it's all nonsense) argument. Its at the heart of the major discourse on Head-Fi - a poster says product xyz sounds great,another politely states your talking twaddle - of course they are (hopefully) arguing on the sound quality based upon their own listening tests, biases and preferences. Indeed, I often read a post about a device I know well, and can't relate the posters comments with what I think about the device. Sometimes this is simply different tastes, and I can't and won't argue with that - whatever let's you as an individual enjoy music is perfect for you, and if its different for me then that's fine - vive la différence. But sometimes the poster simply gets it wrong, because they do not have the mental tools to accurately assess sound quality. Over the many years I have developed listening tests that tries to objectively and accurately assess sound quality. These tests are by no means perfect, and I admit that listening tests are very hard and extremely easy to get wrong - that's why it's important to try to get more accurate results, as its very easy to go down the wrong path.
> 
> Another problem is sensitivity - some people hear massive changes, some can barely discriminate anything at all. Fortunately, I consider myself in the former camp, but I don't know how much is innate or through training (I have done lots of tests in my time...) Certainly, having an objective methodology does help, even if it's only about being able to more accurately describe things.
> 
> ...







You can take from this what you will. 


Edit: Found in the Third post of this thread regarding RF and noise in the system (bold emphasis added by me). 

Click below to expand:




Spoiler: Rob's comments on RF and how it changes the sound






> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter) *but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomasHK

Thanks man, appreciate the links. The key word is modulation. Uncorrelated noise way down in level is imperceptible, noise modulated by the signal is not. It's the basis of how dither works.


----------



## x RELIC x

thomashk said:


> Thanks man, appreciate the links. The key word is modulation. *Uncorrelated noise way down in level is imperceptible, noise modulated by the signal is not*. It's the basis of how dither works.




I'm not sure, I'm not an EE nor have I been taught any established way of thinking on the matter. I only highlit Rob's observations in the spoilers that I added for his take on the subject and what he's observed from the effect of noise entering the system through USB cables. Of course you're welcome to make your own conclusions or assumptions about what we can actually hear (I mean this in the most respectful way).



Edit: This part of his listening tests post I linked is something I find quite funny actually, strictly regarding what's audible (not RF entering through USB):



> _"....Although I have emphasised the down side to listening, I find it remarkably easy to hear big changes from very small things - the ear brain is amazingly sensitive system. I once had an issue with a company accepting that these things made a difference, so I conducted a listening test with two "perfect" noise shapers - one at 180 dB performance, one at 200 dB performance. An non audiophile engineer was in the listening test, and afterwards he said that what really surprised him was not that he could hear a difference between two "perfect" noise shapers - but how easy it was to hear the differences.
> 
> ....." _


_
_


----------



## Peter Hyatt

thomashk said:


> Thanks man, appreciate the links. The key word is modulation. Uncorrelated noise way down in level is imperceptible, noise modulated by the signal is not. It's the basis of how dither works.


 

 If in analog the particular sound wave is beneath our perception, does it impact another sound wave that is within our range, thus, impacting in some small way, our perception?


----------



## Mython

peter hyatt said:


> thomashk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man, appreciate the links. The key word is modulation. Uncorrelated noise way down in level is imperceptible, noise modulated by the signal is not. It's the basis of how dither works.
> ...


 
  
  
 This post, from the Hugo thread, is of interest, Peter:
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rob watts said:


> halloweenman said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if Hugo or TT output bandwidth is limited (ultrasonic frequencies have been filtered)? I've read that a Naim power amp I'm considering does not like a full bandwidth input. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## ThomasHK

x relic x said:


> I'm not sure, I'm not an EE nor have I been taught any established way of thinking on the matter. I only highlit Rob's observations in the spoilers that I added for his take on the subject and what he's observed from the effect of noise entering the system through USB cables. Of course you're welcome to make your own conclusions or assumptions about what we can actually hear (I mean this in the most respectful way).
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This part of his listening tests post I linked is something I find quite funny actually, strictly regarding what's audible (not RF entering through USB):




Don't worry man, I actually agree with Watts statements. I'm just pointing out that he's talking about noise that modulates with the audio signal. This is indeed perceptible and is the whole reason for dithering in digital audio. The dither added (i.e. Noise) is imperceptible if the bit depth is high enough.

Edit:I should point out that this noise/dither I'm talking about will be in every digital audio file you have. It's added during mastering when converting to different audio formats.


----------



## Bengkia369

To Chord:

I'm not asking too much, I just want a DAP module with Touchscreen for my Mojo in this Christmas!


----------



## miketlse

bengkia369 said:


> To Chord:
> 
> I'm not asking too much, I just want a DAP module with Touchscreen for my Mojo in this Christmas!


 
  
 You asked the same question 2 days ago, shortly after @Mojo ideas had just provided the answer http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/25875#post_13013837
  
 I doubt the answer has changed in that short time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In the meantime, you can have many hours of fun and enjoyment over christmas, playing around with "what if" thoughts, trying to visualise what functionality this new product/module will provide.


----------



## Bengkia369

miketlse said:


> You asked the same question 2 days ago, shortly after @Mojo ideas
> had just provided the answer http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/25875#post_13013837
> 
> I doubt the answer has changed in that short time.
> ...




He never directly answered my question.


----------



## stuckonsound

I've been searching this thread and found a couple comparisons to the Marantz HD-DAC1 as a DAC, but I'm curious if anyone has compared them as an all in one solution via the headphone output. I'm currently using the HD-DAC1 with HD700 and HE-500.


----------



## Mython

bengkia369 said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > You asked the same question 2 days ago, shortly after @Mojo ideas
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL.
  
  
 Well, try to put yourself in Chord's position, for a moment.
  
*I am not speaking for them*, but _the way I see it:_
  
  
 Spend thousands of dollars taking a booth at one of the world's major electronics shows, to interact with the public and to make major product announcements.
  
  
 Then see if you are eager to undermine that by prematurely spilling the beans to one impatient person on a forum...


----------



## miketlse

bengkia369 said:


> He never directly answered my question.


 
 He was responding to the same question, asked by other members.
  
 There is a limit to the amount of commercially sensitive future product information that Chord can reveal on this forum, before the products have been revealed to the press (and then public) at CES. That inevitably means that sometimes these constraints, mean that JF has to give responses, that can seem obtuse, vague or cryptic, to a certain degree.
  
 By all means, repeat your question to JF, but I doubt that his response will be different to 'wait until CES'.


----------



## Mython

Well, at the very least, it helps to be trustworthy.
  
 Does anyone here trust Bengkia?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
_(Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## DJ The Rocket

tjw321 said:


> Some chargers are "smart" and don't deliver the full current if they think the device doesn't want it and they sometimes get it wrong. You might do better with a "dumb" charger.




Hey, I need to say thanks to everyone who offered their advice here; my Mojo is working perfectly now! The problem was a lot worse than a dumb charger, and a lot more common: a dumb [this is where I usually say dumb user, but there's no way I'm taking more than half the blame on this one!] I gotta say a dumb design here. Because making the color for 44khz sampling the same as for dead battery is flat out dumb. The whole color code thing is, uhh...lets go with "different."

As one reviewer put it, "different isn't better, better is better."

Even after perusing the owner's manual, and talking to people here, I didn't pick up on the rear charge light changing colors, i assumed it was an on/off binary type deal. Only when I remembered, "wait, didnt I read that the sample rate is supposed to get a color too? There aren't enough lights...." And that's how I put it all together. 

==========>=[[[

So over on the HiFiMan RE-00 Massddrop discussion, I noted that a lot of the complaints people had could be translated as "This product isn't idiot-proof enough, and as an idiot, me offensive it think." (Seriously, one guy noticed you can unscrew the housing, went and unscrewed it, then complained that his "broke." Like, What.did you think would happen? There'd be candy inside? When I noticed the same looseness in mine, I tightened it!) So, the question I'm mulling over is whether my complaint boils down to the same thing

I can think of arguments fou either side. But the reason I'm going with "no" is it's not reasonable to expect 
users to know anything at all about the colors that we're probably proposed as a joke on 'Bring your 5th grader to Work' day. It's unintuitive and irrational, it.generates false-positives that suggest you do undergo instructions inadequate. I wouldn't expect most reasonable, rational adults to unscrew an IEM housing act like they had nothing to do with it. How many of you were fluent in Mojo-lighto by day 2?

Ugh. Well at least the thing sounds pretty good

--pete
"Mr. ID-ten-Tee"


----------



## Mediahound

dj the rocket said:


> Hey, I need to say thanks to everyone who offered their advice here; my Mojo is working perfectly now! The problem was a lot worse than a dumb charger, and a lot more common: a dumb [this is where I usually say dumb user, but there's no way I'm taking more than half the blame on this one!] I gotta say a dumb design here. Because making the color for 44khz sampling the same as for dead battery is flat out dumb. The whole color code thing is, uhh...lets go with "different."
> 
> As one reviewer put it, "different isn't better, better is better."
> 
> ...


 

 You know what they say, "RTFM".


----------



## miketlse

dj the rocket said:


> Hey, I need to say thanks to everyone who offered their advice here; my Mojo is working perfectly now! The problem was a lot worse than a dumb charger, and a lot more common: a dumb [this is where I usually say dumb user, but there's no way I'm taking more than half the blame on this one!] I gotta say a dumb design here. Because making the color for 44khz sampling the same as for dead battery is flat out dumb. The whole color code thing is, uhh...lets go with "different."
> 
> As one reviewer put it, "different isn't better, better is better."
> 
> ...


 
  
 @Mython must have devoted hundreds of hours of unpaid effort, into creating the knowledge base in post #3, to help answer the questions of new users.
 Many of the other users also happily devote many hours of unpaid effort, into answering questions from new users.
  
 Inevitably the easiest way to wind up all these volunteers, is for any posters to state that they could not be bothered to read manuals, or user help pages, or the Chord website - and then complain that the product is not intuitive enough, that a complete ***** could use it.
  
 Steve Jobs who pioneered the use of intuitive and simple UI and products, was the first to admit that developing a simple/intuitive UI for complex products/functionalities, required a lot of investment in time and money. It does not magically happen with zero effort and cost, so users should accept a certain element of personal responsibility, and RTFM, user guide, web page etc.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

mediahound said:


> You know what they say, "RTFM".




I did "RTFM.," which you would know if you had "RMFP" (which is so ironic it would be funny if it wasn't so sad). Do you actually have abything useful to say?


----------



## DJ The Rocket

miketlse said:


> @Mython must have devoted hundreds of hours of unpaid effort, into creating the knowledge base in post #3, to help answer the questions of new users.
> Many of the other users also happily devote many hours of unpaid effort, into answering questions from new users.
> 
> Inevitably the easiest way to wind up all these volunteers, is for any posters to state that they could not be bothered to read manuals, or user help pages, or the Chord website - and then complain that the product is not intuitive enough, that a complete ***** could use it.
> ...




I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. You quoted me, so it sounds as if you're addressing me, but I didn't do anything remotely like that to "wind up" other posters. In fact in the very first sentence, I offered a sincere thank you to everyone who tried to help, maybe you were aiming that barb at somebody else ? Uncleatk

I know well that " developing a simple/intuitive UI for complex products/functionalities, required a lot of investment..." But again, I'm not following how it has anything to do with the Mojo.....i


----------



## miketlse

dj the rocket said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. You quoted me, so it sounds as if you're addressing me, but I didn't do anything remotely like that to "wind up" other posters. In fact in the very first sentence, I offered a sincere thank you to everyone who tried to help, maybe you were aiming that barb at somebody else ? Uncleatk
> 
> I know well that " developing a simple/intuitive UI for complex products/functionalities, required a lot of investment..." But again, I'm not following how it has anything to do with the Mojo.....i


 
 it wasn't aimed at you - it was a generic observation that some people do post on this thread, and then mention that they cannot be bothered to read the manual, or search the thread, and then still complain that they cannot understand how something works.
  
 some of the individuals you mentioned in your post, sounded as if they belonged in that category of people.


----------



## krismusic

Just FWIW.I clocked tree battery status lights straight off and was very pleased that there is an incremental indicator so art least there is some idea of how much life there is left in the battery.


----------



## lbbef

The Mojo has been on my to buy list for quite some time. Not sure if I should get it now or wait for CES.


----------



## RPB65

krismusic said:


> Just FWIW.I clocked tree battery status lights straight off and was very pleased that there is an incremental indicator so art least there is some idea of how much life there is left in the battery.




There are not tree battery lights, there is only one. Pmsl


----------



## tangents




----------



## krismusic

rpb65 said:


> There are not tree battery lights, there is only one. Pmsl



Gah! I'm using a gesture keyboard and haven't got used to it yet.Should have done better proof reading!


----------



## god-bluff

dj the rocket said:


> I did "RTFM.," which you would know if you had "RMFP" (which is so ironic it would be funny if it wasn't so sad). Do you actually have abything useful to say?



Advice:

Insert headphones 
Close your eyes
Adjust volume to the level you require with unmatched precision
Don't worry about what colour your balls glow
Enjoy


----------



## miketlse

god-bluff said:


> Advice:
> 
> Insert headphones
> Close your eyes
> ...


 
  
 Aaaah....... made me think of The Wall, specifically 'Comfortably Numb'


----------



## GreenBow

I was thinking about the SD-card module and how it will attach to the Mojo. I know also they have exciting prototype or something. I was thinking about the charging though.
  
 If you need to charge the SD module and the Mojo separately, it wouldn't be an issue. However if Chord allowed power to go through the SD-module and into the Mojo, both could be charged at once. Ta-daa.


----------



## RPB65

Well I've had Blue balls before. Anyway that's for another type of forum! Pmsl


----------



## AndrewH13

greenbow said:


> I was thinking about the SD-card module and how it will attach to the Mojo. I know also they have exciting prototype or something. I was thinking about the charging though.
> 
> If you need to charge the SD module and the Mojo separately, it wouldn't be an issue. However if Chord allowed power to go through the SD-module and into the Mojo, both could be charged at once. Ta-daa.




Failing that, I've just bought a guitar relay transmitter and receiver kit and it came with a small lead with standard USB one end and a split cable to two micro USBs other end allowing both units to be charged from a universal usb charger socket.


----------



## Hahayyy

Anyone have any idea what I should do if my unit's LED charging indicator looks purple white while, but when I plug the charger out its only ever showing green when I turn it on? Also there's a weird buzzing noise when I plug in the charger that turns into a barley audible hiss from a distance afterwards.

 Will greatly appreciate the help!


----------



## harpo1

hahayyy said:


> Anyone have any idea what I should do if my unit's LED charging indicator looks purple white while, but when I plug the charger out its only ever showing green when I turn it on? Also there's a weird buzzing noise when I plug in the charger that turns into a barley audible hiss from a distance afterwards.
> 
> Will greatly appreciate the help!


 
 How long are you charging it for?


----------



## Hahayyy

harpo1 said:


> How long are you charging it for?



Around 6-8 hours without listening?


----------



## harpo1

hahayyy said:


> Around 6-8 hours without listening?


 
 What charger are you using?  How many amps does it put out?


----------



## Hahayyy

harpo1 said:


> What charger are you using?  How many amps does it put out?




I'm using a normal USB cable with the iPhone charging head! I have an iPad one as well, should I try that?


----------



## x RELIC x

hahayyy said:


> I'm using a normal USB cable with the iPhone charging head! I have an iPad one as well, should I try that?




I find the iPhone charger to barely do the trick as the charger itself is only rated at 1A, and sometimes the Mojo's charging light blinks, meaning not enough current getting to the Mojo. Yes, use the iPad charger.

Also, charge the Mojo until the charging light goes out. This is when the battery is fully charged and likely why you only ever see green after many hours of charging with the iPhone charger.

The hissing while charging is perfectly normal. As the thread title suggests, please read the third post of this thread for information. In there you'll find the answers under the battery and charging section.


----------



## Hahayyy

x relic x said:


> I find the iPhone charger to barely do the trick as the charger itself is only rated at 1A, and sometimes the Mojo's charging light blinks, meaning not enough current getting to the Mojo. Yes, use the iPad charger.
> 
> Also, charge the Mojo until the charging light goes out. This is when the battery is fully charged and likely why you only ever see green after many hours of charging with the iPhone charger.




I see! Thanks so much everyone! I will try and see how it goes


----------



## spickerish

I'm thinking of simplifying the rig I use. 
  
 How would the Mojo compare with my current DacMagic + Corda Concetro combination? I will stick with my trusty T1's.


----------



## lurk

mython said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> Well, try to put yourself in Chord's position, for a moment.
> ...




Was tht how Mojo info got leaked last time?


----------



## Mython

lurk said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.
> ...


 
  
 I can't comment on that.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> I can't comment on that.


 The information was leaked about Mojo due to an unfortunate error on the part of our US distributor he didn't realise that by posting preliminary information on a private file that what he'd done was to post it world wide so we are trying to be more careful this time by not releasing too much info. All I can say is that I'm Looking forward to your opinions when it's all finally in the shops.


----------



## jmills8

Interesting previous post. Wonder what Grumpy thinks.

http://www.chord.co.uk/mobile/products.php?category=usb-and-digital-audio-interconnects

None for the Mojo to a phone?


----------



## Arpiben

jmills8 said:


> Interesting previous post. Wonder what Grumpy thinks.
> 
> http://www.chord.co.uk/mobile/products.php?category=usb-and-digital-audio-interconnects
> 
> None for the Mojo to a phone?




I am not Grumpy but I would like to remind that Chord & Chord Electronics are different companies!
Be aware.
Cheers


----------



## jmills8

arpiben said:


> I am not Grumpy but I would like to remind that Chord & Chord Electronics are different companies!
> Be aware.
> Cheers


 Thanks, thats confusing.


----------



## god-bluff

As I said 'no relation' but have been around for a similar length of time


----------



## jwbrent

Hi guys,
  
 I just bought a Mojo to connect with my AK240SS, and I'm having the damnedest time finding short Micro USB to Micro USB cables. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mython

jwbrent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just bought a Mojo to connect with my AK240SS, and I'm having the damnedest time finding short Micro USB to Micro USB cables. Any suggestions?


 
  
 Have you read post #3?


----------



## x RELIC x

From post #3




Go check it out........


----------



## miketlse

jwbrent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just bought a Mojo to connect with my AK240SS, and I'm having the damnedest time finding short Micro USB to Micro USB cables. Any suggestions?


 
 There is a lot of info about cables in post #3


----------



## jwbrent

Thanks, I did read the beginning of this thread but I somehow missed this.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Still have no clue why ppl insist on putting FAQ as post #3 when it should be post #1 like I have mentioned months ago. No one cares to see the Chord Mojo image and awards one after another. I'll just start a new post getting tired of scrolling down considering it spam. No one wants to to read Rob Watts interviews and philosophy in FAQ.
It's a FAQ, not a introductory post. No wonder ppl just skip it.


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> Still have no clue why ppl insist on putting FAQ as post #3 when it should be post #1 like I have mentioned months ago.


 
  
  
 I understand why you are saying that, but it doesn't change the logic that a product introduction should precede an FAQ about the product that is being introduced.
  
 Putting an FAQ before an introduction is placing the 'cart before the horse', so-to-speak.
  
  
 If people are unable to read a simple thread title, at a massive 1 line long, then...  
  
  
  
  
 Furthermore, there are probably _hundreds_ of references, within the over 1700 pages of this thread, pointing people to post #3.
  
 Moving the FAQ to a different post number would render all those hundreds of posts inaccurate and therefore misleading.
  
  
 I hope you can see, then, why it's not really viable for me to move the FAQ to a different post number.


----------



## krismusic

I am sure that this has been asked before. 
Does it do any damage if one inadvertently puts power into the micro USB port?


----------



## x RELIC x

krismusic said:


> I am sure that this has been asked before.
> Does it do any damage if one inadvertently puts power into the micro USB port?




Lol, I don't think I damaged mine when I did that long ago.


----------



## xtr4

krismusic said:


> I am sure that this has been asked before.
> Does it do any damage if one inadvertently puts power into the micro USB port?




Don't think it should as the data port also does a voltage "check" (if I recall correctly, it was mentioned before), thus should be safe.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> I understand why you are saying that, but it doesn't change the logic that a product introduction should precede an FAQ about the product that is being introduced.
> 
> Putting an FAQ before an introduction is placing the 'cart before the horse', so-to-speak.
> 
> ...





Product intro should be one picture (two at most) short as possible. I mouse wheel clicked down atleast 6 times before getting to post #2. Simple is always better for consumers.

1 picture.
1 FAQ. - 6 most common questions.

Simple and get-to-the-point as possible so everyone can see it in one view not 12 - 18 views/mouse wheel clicks down to get to a FAQ talking about philosophy of Rob Watts. (considering 1 wheel click = 1 view). Most will just skip it all together. But hey, ultimately it's your call Mython. Just a suggestion my man!


----------



## benjammin79

I'm starting to think that the files that sound best on my Mojo are ones that I'm playing back at the same resolution they were recorded at. It occurred to me as I began noticing that my new favorite albums to listen to were my modern 24bit albums. Those were recorded natively in the resolution I'm listening back in. And then I realized that jives perfevtly with everything I've read Rob Watts say on here, giving the proprietary technology he uses the best chance to re-create the original signal. Some of my 16bit files may very well have been recorded in 16/44 as well, but it's impossible to tell which. But there's definiely a symbiosis with the modern high res stuff that isn't detectable in the DSD albums from Analog Recordings or the DSD from PCM or the 24bit from Analog masters. Just an interesting note...


----------



## benjammin79

I'm starting to think that the files that sound best on my Mojo are ones that I'm playing back at the same resolution they were recorded at. It occurred to me as I began noticing that my new favorite albums to listen to were my modern 24bit albums. Those were recorded natively in the resolution I'm listening back in. And then I realized that jives perfevtly with everything I've read Rob Watts say on here, giving the proprietary technology he uses the best chance to re-create the original signal. Some of my 16bit files may very well have been recorded in 16/44 as well, but it's impossible to tell which. But there's definiely a symbiosis with the modern high res stuff that isn't detectable in the DSD albums from Analog Recordings or the DSD from PCM or the 24bit from Analog masters. Just an interesting note...


----------



## Mediahound

benjammin79 said:


> I'm starting to think that the files that sound best on my Mojo are ones that I'm playing back at the same resolution they were recorded at. It occurred to me as I began noticing that my new favorite albums to listen to were my modern 24bit albums. Those were recorded natively in the resolution I'm listening back in. And then I realized that jives perfevtly with everything I've read Rob Watts say on here, giving the proprietary technology he uses the best chance to re-create the original signal. Some of my 16bit files may very well have been recorded in 16/44 as well, but it's impossible to tell which. But there's definiely a symbiosis with the modern high res stuff that isn't detectable in the DSD albums from Analog Recordings or the DSD from PCM or the 24bit from Analog masters. Just an interesting note...


 

 I don't think anything in the recording studio is actually ever recorded at 16/44. I could be wrong though.


----------



## xtr4

SearchofSub, unfortunately I would have to agree to disagree with you. Mython has already spent an ungodly amount of time to even get post #3 to be as readable as it is today. If you've followed this thread since day 1, post #3 has continuously been growing AND housekept by Mython to be as current as possible. It is possibly the only thread in Head-Fi that is as informatively rich in a single post location. 
Moreover, the members in here have been very accommodating for information but I do feel that we as a generation have reached a low when it comes to researching. Quite a number (not just here) have taken to just posting their questions seeking quick answers without actively seeking for it first.


----------



## dasadab

Hi Folks, 
 I have tried hard to read posts for the last few days!  I think I am might have thread fatigue syndrome (TFS).  I could use some wise clarity.  
  
 I am trying to understand high quality, portable, listening in a hurry as Black Friday is fast approaching.  
 I have a iPhone 6s and a Mojo Chord.  Years past I got into Flac for a home system.  The iPhone and the Mojo sound fantastic.  I have been streaming Spotify Premium at the highest bit rate of 320kbs.  I want to build do a few things:
  
 1.  Download music in a lossless format, Alac or Flac, in order to listen away from wifi.  
  
 2. Rip CDs in a lossless format in order to listen away from wifi. 
  
 I tried messing around with Tidal this morning.  It seems that you can't play Flac files on an iPhone that you download from Tidal, or, if you can it's too complicated for me.  There are apparently restrictions on how the iPhone can work with Tidal.  I love the convenience of using my iPhone with the Mojo, but maybe with Black Friday approaching I should consider buying a DAP to use with the Mojo.  My newbie understanding is that I want a DAP that can bypass it's internal amp and output Bit Perfect (?) signals to the Mojo.  I also want a DAP that has wifi and can download Tidal/Flac and Spotify music to a memory card.  I just want to keep it simple and not too technical.  
  
 I have read that the Mojo is likely to be superior to the DAC/AMP stages of most DAPs.  
  
 How do I get into lossless formats and keep in clean and simple for the portable use of downloaded music?  What should I buy?
  
 Thank you very much.


----------



## SearchOfSub

xtr4 said:


> SearchofSub, unfortunately I would have to agree to disagree with you. Mython has already spent an ungodly amount of time to even get post #3 to be as readable as it is today. If you've followed this thread since day 1, post #3 has continuously been growing AND housekept by Mython to be as current as possible. It is possibly the only thread in Head-Fi that is as informatively rich in a single post location.
> Moreover, the members in here have been very accommodating for information but I do feel that we as a generation have reached a low when it comes to researching. Quite a number (not just here) have taken to just posting their questions seeking quick answers without actively seeking for it first.




Highly doubt that. I'd goto FAQ if it were using simple and get to the point laid out. No one wants to post a question if there are simple FAQ that looks simple and not so much info at view. I think so because no one volunteers to be patient and no one knows when the answer is coming to their question when they post.

edit. It was just a suggestion. Moving on.


----------



## x RELIC x

Funny thing is that there is a FAQ on the sidebar of the thread that anyone is welcome to add useful information.... just saying.

Regarding answers, I think that many have provided answers quickly.


----------



## nmatheis

x relic x said:


> Funny thing is that there is a FAQ on the sidebar of the thread that anyone is welcome to add useful information.... just saying.
> 
> Regarding answers, I think that many have provided answers quickly.




Yes, but the FAQ isn't visible on the mobile page, and I'm sure about of people (myself included) rarely use the desktop version anymore.


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> Thanks, I did read the beginning of this thread but I somehow missed this. :blink:




As I mentioned, I read the first few posts, but since the issue of micro USB was nested in another heading, I just missed it.

Anyway, the audio technica 15cm cable looks like a perfect solution for me.

Thanks again for the guidance.


----------



## miketlse

dasadab said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> I have tried hard to read posts for the last few days!  I think I am might have thread fatigue syndrome (TFS).  I could use some wise clarity.
> ...




This issue has been mentioned a few times on this thread - Tidal lets users download files to play offline, but the files are encrypted, so that they can only be played via the Tidal app, or if your DAP has inbuilt Tidal functionality. This limitation applies to all phones, it is not limited to just Apple devices.
There are several DAPs that have proved popular with owners to use as music stores/transports, and then listed to the music via Mojo (see post #3). The AK devices have proved popular but expensive, but the Shanling M1 is much cheaper, smaller, but can still accommodate a 256 Gb SD card.


----------



## krismusic

x relic x said:


> Lol, I don't think I damaged mine when I did that long ago.







xtr4 said:


> Don't think it should as the data port also does a voltage "check" (if I recall correctly, it was mentioned before), thus should be safe.



Thanks guys.I was expecting to be firmly directed to post 3! I didn't know what to search though!


----------



## miketlse

krismusic said:


> Thanks guys.I was expecting to be firmly directed to post 3! I didn't know what to search though!



Search using the keyword VBUS. Only people who have a suspicion of the correct answer already, are likely to use that term.


----------



## guliver

I am looking for an alternative to Hibymusic on Iphone IOS since the main problem the player does catalog the music in alphabetical title and not using Track number, big issue if you listening classical or opera since the order is all mess up I do not have this problem with UAPP on android
  
 So what player are you using on Iphone capable at least of DNLA  and keeping the tracks number in order?


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> Highly doubt that. I'd goto FAQ if it were using simple and get to the point laid out. No one wants to post a question if there are simple FAQ that looks simple and not so much info at view. I think so because no one volunteers to be patient and no one knows when the answer is coming to their question when they post.


 
  
  
 I understand your POV, but the 'simple' truth is that I can't possibly please everyone 
  
 What follows isn't me being stroppy or defensive - as I said, I can see your POV, so what follows is just by way of explanation:
  
  
 It's simple to expect a 'simple' FAQ, but there are such a *vast* number of possible permutations, issues, configurations, technical queries, background technical information etc. that what one person would be satisfied with, hundreds of others would find lacking for their particular niche question(s). Mojo is a simple, and yet deceptively-complex, little beast, and it thoroughly deserves an in-depth knowledge-base for a wide range of people to be able to dip into.
  
 Faced with such a vast quantity of information, I have had to try categorise it and sub-divide it, *without diluting* the depth of information. I can appreciate that that may seem daunting to some (especially if viewing on a smartphone), but I am unwilling to shortchange more technical users for the sake of a few who may find it daunting. Even those who find it daunting, can, if they are willing to invest a little patience, find most of the answers they need, if they carefully scan post #3, and then click on the spoilers headings that seem most relevant. They can also visit Chord Electronics' dedicated website: www.chordmojo.com/support/
  
 Do I think post #3 is perfect? No, not by a long chalk. It will _never_ be perfect, but it provides a wide array of information to help a wide array of Mojo customers, and wherever it may fall short, others will be happy to answer, here in the thread, and I will endeavour to add that to post #3, as time goes by.
  
 I'm not suggesting anyone actually does this, but if one begins at the bottom of post #3, and works their way upwards, expanding every spoiler, _and nested-spoiler_, sequentially, you'll probably end up with well over 50 pages of information. That's a good & a bad thing, at the same time, but I won't throw away useful detailed information just for the sake of those unwilling to dig a little; sorry.
  
  
  
 When you say that no one volunteers to be patient, I think you may be seeing people point to post #3, with good reason, if the information is indeed contained in post #3, but that doesn't necessarily mean they are being unhelpful.
  
 Like it or not, there are a surprising number of people who, one after another, ask basic questions which have been patiently answered many tens of times (or more) in the thread, and included in post #3 for many months, just sitting there, helpfully waiting to be read. Perhaps not formatted in a way that suits your preferences, but nevertheless openly available to anyone who reads the clear thread title and uses a little initiative before jumping into the thread and posting a question.
  
 Where there are more technical questions that may slip in between the cracks of the knowledge-base in post #3, there are quite a number of people only too willing to assist, on a daily basis. I'm sure you know this - I've seen you post, sporadically, in this thread, for quite some time, now, so you will have seen a lot of informative answers posted by people (*x RELIC x*, in particular, has really stepped up to the plate, in recent months, and others do their fair share, including *miketise*, for example).
  
 So... no hard feelings, but as xtr4 mentioned, I, too, will have to amicably agree to disagree with you.
  
  
 You are most welcome to add information that you consider useful, to the Head-fi FAQ which I've linked at the top of post #3, since it is open to contributions from all head-fiers:
  
 Head-fi *Mojo* *FAQ* _(started by 'Currawong')_


----------



## xeroian

x relic x said:


> Funny thing is that there is a FAQ on the sidebar of the thread that anyone is welcome to add useful information.... just saying.
> 
> Regarding answers, I think that many have provided answers quickly.




I have followed this thread on my iPhone since the Mojo was announced and never see the full title of the thread. Anyone coming in via the Portable Source Gear category is similarly hampered. I don't see a sidebar either and there is no visible search function. These are limitations of head-fi's mobile support. So how about: At the very start of the first post telling people about the 3rd post and ALSO tell them how to find and use the search function effectively on this thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> I understand your POV, but the 'simple' truth is that I can't possibly please everyone
> 
> 
> What follows isn't me being stroppy or defensive - as I said, I can see your POV, so what follows is just by way of explanation:
> ...


 Well said!


----------



## Mython

xeroian said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is that there is a FAQ on the sidebar of the thread that anyone is welcome to add useful information.... just saying.
> ...


 
  
  
 Thankyou for the feedback.
  
 I didn't realise the mobile site is quite so neutered as that.
  
 You are the first person in over a year, that I can recall mentioning that the whole thread title is not visible.
  
  
 I think we all realise there is no perfect solution for every person, and there isn't a great deal I can do, but I will think about a few small formatting changes, here & there.
  
  
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> Thankyou for the feedback.
> 
> I didn't realise the mobile site is quite so neutered as that.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mython, I think it is time that Chord gave you a *loaner of a Dave DAC* for a few weeks (or maybe years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) for services rendered way beyond reasonable expectation of any Head-Fi'er?


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou for the feedback.
> ...


 
  
 LOL - well, Rob loaned me a Mojo, a couple of weeks ago (thanks, Rob), so I'll just have to lust after DAVE until I can afford one in ten years or so from now!


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> I understand your POV, but the 'simple' truth is that I can't possibly please everyone
> 
> 
> What follows isn't me being stroppy or defensive - as I said, I can see your POV, so what follows is just by way of explanation:
> ...




Like I said, it's your call since it's your own post. It was a just a suggestion.


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 As a compromise, please check the top of post #1, now.
  
 I've also shortened the thread title _(Mobile site users please feedback to me on whether or not you can now read the full thread title)_


----------



## SearchOfSub

mojo ideas said:


> Well said!




 Suggestion was to make FAQ to-the-point and efficient since none with portable devices and PC wants any freezing going through unnecessary wall of pictures/texts. FAQ is about quick access.

You should include that in your future products since Rob is too busy designing well implemented DACs. I wouldn't mind spending extra dollar or two for a better manual.


----------



## STR-1

Can the Mojo be used as a dac with the Little Dot Mk3 tube headphone amp. My main headphone system operates through a Chord DAVE but I was thinking of buying the LD as a low cost introduction to tube headphone amps and an opportunity to explore tube-rolling. Any advice on how best to set things up? Thanks.


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> As a compromise, please check the top of post #1, now.
> 
> I've also shortened the thread title _(*Mobile site users* please feedback to me on whether or not you can now *read the full thread title*)_


 
  
 Sorry bro - I am mobile at the moment but can't see nothing?


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> That whole essay post Mython just wrote was along the line of "there won't be any modifications on my post".


 
  
 I just _did_ modify post #1, as a very reasonable compromise, to include hotlinks to instantly skip to post #3, in light of your suggestion:
  


searchofsub said:


> Still have no clue why ppl insist on putting FAQ as post #3 when it should be post #1 like I have mentioned months ago.


 
  
  
  
  


searchofsub said:


> Suggestion was to make FAQ to-the-point and efficient since none with portable devices wants any freezing going through unnecessary wall of pictures/texts. FAQ is about quick access.


 
  
 Page #1 isn't _formally_ an FAQ - it has grown and evolved out of the conversations in this Mojo thread, and some conversations in other Chord DAC threads on head-fi.
  
 There are, however, links, non-official and official, to FAQs.
  
  
  


searchofsub said:


> No one cares to see the Chord Mojo image and awards one after another. I'll just start a new post getting tired of scrolling down considering it spam.


 
  
  
 Chord Electronics are a sponsor of this website that you are using. They have a right to an introductory post listing awards the product in question has won.
  
 There are countless posts on Head-fi that begin with images of an announced or released product.
  
 I have been very careful to _*not*_ include embedded youtube links on page 1, to minimise bandwidth usage.
  
 I will chat to Chord, and ask if they'd like me to reduce the number of images in post #1, but it is their right to continue to have them there, if they wish.
  
  


searchofsub said:


> No one wants to to read Rob Watts interviews and philosophy in FAQ.
> It's a FAQ, not a introductory post. No wonder ppl just skip it.


 
  
 Please don't presume to speak for everyone else. Rob's DACs are quite unique in their technical approach, and Rob has been generous with his explanations of the whys and wherefores of his technical approach to designing DACs. His posts are highly informative, even to those who do not own one of his DACs, and I can assure you I am not saying that from a sycophantic standpoint - it is simply an observation of what is so.
  
 A seperate head-fi FAQ is listed in the very first line of post #3, and you can contribute anything you wish to it, to bring it further in line with your needs.
  
 Also listed in post #1 and post #3 (and now also post #2) is Chord's official FAQ, which, you may be glad to see, does not contain in-depth discussion of Rob's design philosophy: http://www.chordmojo.com/support/
  
  
  
 To be clear: I am not a Chord employee.
  
 I have built the content of the posts in page 1 out of a willingness to support what I consider a decent product, and to support other head-fiers. I don't earn a penny or cent from doing so.


----------



## SearchOfSub

Moving on.





mython said:


> I just _did_ modify post #1, as a very reasonable compromise, to include hotlinks to instantly skip to post #3, in light of your suggestion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I get it. It was just a suggestion. I was speaking while staying stricyly objective to the FAQ. OFC people want to hear Rob's philosophy about music and his dacs. I am a fan of Hugo. Neverthless, dosen't belong in FAQ IMO. 

Moving on.


----------



## Mython

str-1 said:


> Can the Mojo be used as a dac with the Little Dot Mk3 tube headphone amp. My main headphone system operates through a Chord DAVE but I was thinking of buying the LD as a low cost introduction to tube headphone amps and an opportunity to explore tube-rolling. Any advice on how best to set things up? Thanks.


 
  
  
 I am unfamiliar with the Little Dot, but are you fundamentally asking if Mojo can be set to line-level, and fed from the 3.5mm headphone out to the RCA inputs of an amp, without detriment to SQ?
  
 If so, then the answer is yes. Mojo can be set to line level (or lower, if you prefer), and fed to an amp.
  
  
  
 If you are concerned that Mojo may have an 'amplifier' within it's casing, which you'd like to bypass, then I recommend you read *post #3* for Rob's explanation that Mojo doesn't include an amplifier, in the conventional sense.
  
 See the headings:
  
*'Regarding Mojos output stage'*
  
 and, further down the post:
  
*'Setting Mojo to Line-Level (e.g. for use with a Preamplifier or Active Loudspeakers, etc.'*
*'Regarding optional use of an additional amp'*
  
  
*.*


----------



## ray-dude

mython said:


> I understand your POV, but the 'simple' truth is that I can't possibly please everyone


 
  
 As a delighted new Mojo owner, post #3 was invaluable and indispensible in my research process and in figuring out how to make this little thing work with everything else it needs to work it (also damn entertaining).  I sincerely appreciate having things curated and presented in one place, and not having to rely on search to find these things.  Thank you and everyone for the amazing of work that has obviously gone into it, for something that is clearly a pay it forward exercise.
  
 Now I get to work through the FAQ!


----------



## god-bluff

mython said:


> I just _did_ modify post #1, as a very reasonable compromise, to include hotlinks to instantly skip to post #3, in light of your suggestion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its a shame you had to change things for one person. In 26000 posts regret have been few complaints 

Also any prospective owner ought to be be interested in what Chord have to say about their product. 

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## Mython

ray-dude said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


god-bluff said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Thanks, both, for your support.
  
  
 To be fair, SearchOfSub makes some valid points, and it's not that I'm being dismissive of them, it's just that I can't make an enormous amount of information into a tiny amount of information without it _ceasing to be_ an enormous repository of information.
  
 No hard feelings.
  
 It's not dismissive or personal; it's just situational.


----------



## hackstu

Hope somebody can help,
  
 Okay so, I completely drained the battery, and then put it back on charge. there is a slight buzzing sound, as i understand is normal. But after charging for 5 and a half hours the mojo started buzzing louder, with the charging light still on. 
  
 I am using a apple 5v 1 amp charger, and a generic cable.


----------



## Mython

hackstu said:


> Hope somebody can help,
> 
> Okay so, I completely drained the battery, and then put it back on charge. there is a slight buzzing sound, as i understand is normal. But after charging for 5 and a half hours the mojo started buzzing louder, with the charging light still on.
> 
> I am using a apple 5v 1 amp charger, and a generic cable.


 
  
  
 First question I have to ask (sorry, but I have to get it out of the way, before going further): Is Mojos charging LED blinking during charging, or is it consistently still?
  
  
  
 Secondly, have you tried a different charging cable? Some cables, surprisingly, have quite high resistance, and this can make the charger struggle to deliver enough current to Mojo.


----------



## hackstu

The charging light isn't blinking, and i have not tried  a different cable. 
  
 This is its second charge, and it was ok the first time.
  
 Different cable then?? I was looking at a native union cable, as on the apple store, or a cable that is rated for at least 2 amps.


----------



## Mython

Good to hear the charging LED isn't blinking.
  
  
 I'm not saying it's definitely your cable that's to blame for the buzzing - I'm suggesting it is one possibility, so, provided you don't choose an unnecessarily expensive alternative, yes, it would be worth trying a different one.
  
  


rob watts said:


> The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU and a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant.
> 
> Rob


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> 'Globally' means lower the level of EVERY frequency band of the EQ.
> 
> Lower EVERY slider by 2db, *then* increase _*only the band you want to hear more of*_
> 
> ...


 
  


naivesound said:


> OK ok. So lower everything but leave the band I need stimulated alone. And then add 2db to thr one Oh oh oh ok won't that recess?


 
  
  
 No, not for parametric EQ... there aren't individual sliders for frequency bins, that's graphical EQ. The reason for attenuating is because saturating to zero is less audible than saturating to max level. The LSB of the data word contributes very little to overall amplitude... The MSBs contribute significantly.
  
 There is a slider in the parametric EQ window that controls gain globally... it's usually effected as a prescale value for the samples before the signal processing.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > 'Globally' means lower the level of EVERY frequency band of the EQ.
> ...


 
  
 Agreed, but the parametric looks to be an additional pay-to-unlock component, within UAPP.
  
 Cheers for clarifying, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm surprised more people didn't chip-in, as we have lots of UAPP users here.


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> Agreed, but the parametric looks to be an additional pay-to-unlock component, within UAPP.
> 
> Cheers for clarifying, though.
> 
> I'm surprised more people didn't chip-in, as we have lots of UAPP users here.


 most on here will never use EQ.


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, but the parametric looks to be an additional pay-to-unlock component, within UAPP.
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - good point (and one I happen to be in agreement with).


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> LOL - good point (and one I happen to be in agreement with).


yeah ABBA,Celine Dion, and Norah Jones doesnt need EQ. Lucky you


----------



## rbalcom

dasadab said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have tried hard to read posts for the last few days!  I think I am might have thread fatigue syndrome (TFS).  I could use some wise clarity.
> 
> I am trying to understand high quality, portable, listening in a hurry as Black Friday is fast approaching.
> ...


 
  
 I am not sure what you are really trying to do, but to keep it simple, you cannot download music from streaming services and play it in your iPhone's music app. To play music from the streaming service while offline (no wifi) you need to use the streaming service's app.
  

Go to the App Store and search for Tidal.
Install the App on your iPhone and open it.
Log into your Tidal account.
Find an album or playlist you want to listen to.
Select it and just below the artwork (cover) you will see 3 buttons. The one on the right (switch with a down arrow) is download.
Tap it and you will see a message that it has been added to the download queue.
Back out of the playlist or album to get to the Home Screen.
Tap the three lines in the upper left corner to open the Menu.
Up one from the bottom of the list is Offline Content. Tap it to view the Albums, Playlists and the Download Queue for Offline Content.
To play the offline content, use the top item of the Menu to put the Tidal App in the offline mode and then select Offline Content to select the album or playlist to play.
There are some settings that you need to set for downloaded and streaming quality.
  
 How much music you can store in the Tidal app depends on the available memory of your iPhone. If or when you cancel your monthly subscription the downloaded music will be removed from your iPhone. Tidal works the same on Android phones and DAPs, but the Android OS upsamples the output to the Mojo. The Astell & Kern DAPs have added the ability to stream Tidal, but they do not allow storing its music for later playback. At this point, I would just stick with your iPhone and learn how to use the Tidal App.
  
 Hope this helps. PM me if you have any how to questions and I will try to help you.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> Agreed, but the parametric looks to be an additional pay-to-unlock component, within UAPP.
> 
> Cheers for clarifying, though.
> 
> I'm surprised more people didn't chip-in, as we have lots of UAPP users here.




Understood. I was under the impression we were talking about parametric EQ since the poster was instructed to twiddle with the Q factor.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> yeah ABBA,Celine Dion, and Norah Jones doesnt need EQ. Lucky you




Depends on the headphones and equipment actually, not necessarily the source material... Though in some cases that may be true as well.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> jmills8 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah ABBA,Celine Dion, and Norah Jones doesnt need EQ. Lucky you
> ...


 
  
  
 Mojo has built-in protection for excessive voltage, but I don't think Rob incorporated protection for excessive wailing, so anyone using Mojo to play Celine Dion does so _entirely at their own risk_, and _*may invalidate their warranty*!_
  
 Probably best to also avoid using glass toslink cables, as her wailing may shatter the strands.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> Mojo has built-in protection for excessive voltage, but I don't think Rob incorporated protection for excessive wailing, so anyone using Mojo to play Celine Dion does so _entirely at their own risk_, and _*may invalidate their warranty*!_
> 
> Probably best to also avoid using glass toslink cables, as her wailing may shatter the strands.




I'd give you rep twice for that if I could.


----------



## Hellvis

Jost got my Mojo on this weekend, very excited. I have a Sony Walkman NWZX100. What's the best way, best cable to use when connecting the two?


----------



## jwbrent

By the way, as I await the arrival of my Mojo on Wednesday, I wanted to let those on the fence know how to get 20% off from Amazon.
  
 Amazon has the Mojo for $549, but if you sign up for the Amazon credit card, you get a $70 instant credit. The approval process takes less than a minute.
  
 So, I paid $479 for a brand new Mojo shipped and once the bill shows up in a month, I'll pay it off. This gives me some time to sell my TEAC HA-P50 in red and some other items to help offset the cost of my new toy.
  
 I'm a former Hugo owner, so I have a real good idea on what the Mojo sounds like, and I'm excited!


----------



## jwbrent

hellvis said:


> Jost got my Mojo on this weekend, very excited. I have a Sony Walkman NWZX100. What's the best way, best cable to use when connecting the two?


 

 I just asked this too ... the 3rd post on this thread has the information on connection to your Sony.


----------



## Hellvis

Sorry if I'm thick, but I see a link to a cable from Amazon, but then I read reports that it wont work. What are you using?


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> I have a Sony Walkman NWZX100. What's the best way, best cable to use when connecting the two?


 
  
  
  
 You have to be careful with Sony digital-out cables - there were some attempts by one or two Chinese vendors, at creating 3rdparty single-cable versions, but I have been told by some serious Sony-users that these haven't proven reliable in terms of vendor communication, consistency of availability, and, since so few head-fiers have obtained them, it isn't entirely clear how reliable they are in terms of operation.
  
  
 Therefore, at this point in time, there is only one reliable option, and that is to purchase a genuine Sony digital-output cable and then connect a USB-male-to-microUSB-male cable in between that and Mojo (the USB-male-to-microUSB-male cable is included in the Mojo box).
  
 As you will see in *post #3*, this is discussed there, but, because it is so important not to accidentally buy the wrong Sony cable, I will explicitly state here that you *must not buy* this one:
  
www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY
  
 The ONLY cable you should use for digital output from a Sony DAP is the genuine Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output
  
  
 Pics in post #3....


----------



## Hellvis

Thank you....in terms of getting the best sound do you recommend this or a 3.5 to 3.5 cable? I'm not tied to any cable at this point, just looking for the best audio possible.


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> Thank you....in terms of getting the best sound do you recommend this or a 3.5 to 3.5 cable? I'm not tied to any cable at this point, just looking for the best audio possible.


 
  
  
 I'm not sure what you mean - are you referring to co-axial connection?
  
 Sony won't provide a co-axial output...


----------



## Hellvis

Can't I go from the headphone jack on my walkman into the coax on the Mojo?


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> Can't I go from the headphone jack on my walkman into the coax on the Mojo?


 
  
  
 Definitely not.
  
 Please do NOT try this!!!
  
  
 The headphone output on your walkman is analogue.
  
 The co-ax input on Mojo is digital.
  
 So, they are speaking two different signal languages, added to which you might even damage Mojos co-ax input.


----------



## Hellvis

Never mind, I guess my only option is USB. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> Never mind, I guess my only option is USB. Thanks for the help.


 
  
  
 Yes, with a Sony DAP, your only option to connect to a DAC or DAC-amp is _*via USB*_, using the aforementioned Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output
  
  
 If you were just connecting to an analogue amp, then that would be a different matter.


----------



## navydragon

hellvis said:


> Never mind, I guess my only option is USB. Thanks for the help.




U can connect your sony using this cable.







Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## oatp1b1

Just a head up, the Mojo is 410 EUR/434 USD on German Amazon. Really good price imho.


----------



## STR-1

mython said:


> I am unfamiliar with the Little Dot, but are you fundamentally asking if Mojo can be set to line-level, and fed from the 3.5mm headphone out to the RCA inputs of an amp, without detriment to SQ?
> 
> If so, then the answer is yes. Mojo can be set to line level (or lower, if you prefer), and fed to an amp.
> 
> ...




Thanks for taking the time to answer. Sorry, I should have taken a little longer with my post. I am familiar with the Mojo's ability to be used in this way. It was more about whether there were any incompatibilities with the Little Dot (technical or in terms of synergy) as I have no experience with tube amps and do not have that much technical knowledge. So I was hoping there would be someone who has used the Mojo with the LD you could offer some reassurance and perhaps advice on how best to set the pairing up.


----------



## miketlse

str-1 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer. Sorry, I should have taken a little longer with my post. I am familiar with the Mojo's ability to be used in this way. It was more about whether there were any incompatibilities with the Little Dot (technical or in terms of synergy) as I have no experience with tube amps and do not have that much technical knowledge. So I was hoping there would be someone who has used the Mojo with the LD you could offer some reassurance and perhaps advice on how best to set the pairing up.


 
  
 I think there are quite a few members using their Mojo to feed valve amplifiers or headphone amplifiers, so you should get some replies.
 Valve amps seem to be most popular in the US, so maybe they will respond in two or three hours, after finishing work for the day.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

str-1 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer. Sorry, I should have taken a little longer with my post. I am familiar with the Mojo's ability to be used in this way. It was more about whether there were any incompatibilities with the Little Dot (technical or in terms of synergy) as I have no experience with tube amps and do not have that much technical knowledge. So I was hoping there would be someone who has used the Mojo with the LD you could offer some reassurance and perhaps advice on how best to set the pairing up.







miketlse said:


> I think there are quite a few members using their Mojo to feed valve amplifiers or headphone amplifiers, so you should get some replies.
> Valve amps seem to be most popular in the US, so maybe they will respond in two or three hours, after finishing work for the day.




Some of us need a distraction from work...

I sometimes use a "hybrid" amplifier that uses a tube for conditioning with a solid state output stage. All the noise and distortion of a tube, with the convenience of a solid state design... What more could one ask for? 

I think the answer to the poster's question is true regardless of amp type...

Yes, Mojo can be used as a DAC driving , as long as  can be driven from a TRS output either directly or with use of adapters. Just be cognizant of the fact that Mojo can produce an unreasonably high output level, that could cause problems with  if not attenuated. Check the data sheet for  and see what level it likes to be driven at, then set the Mojo output to that level. The easiest way is to start at the preset level (3Vrms) and count clicks until you get to the desired attenuation (each click is 1dB). 

As far as this amp in particular... I'd be a little concerned about the efficacy of this set up. Mojo, as I previously mentioned, can produce very loud outputs to begin with... The gain in this amp is truly gain, in the lowest range that's 3x or +18dB. That means you'd have dial in about 18dB of attenuation on the Mojo from the loudest level you typically use to drive your headphones, which could potentially be a lot of digital attenuation already. With the Mojo, in general, I would highly recommend you look at amps that have negative gain (i.e. function as analog attenuators). The goal is to reduce the amount of digital attenuation... With analog attenuation there is theoretically no loss of information, though in practice you could potentially go below the noise floor.


----------



## aaf evo

Just a heads up... through amazon.co.uk the official case from Chord for the Mojo is $81 shipped to the US. Just placed an order for mine.


----------



## discord76

Does anybody feed their Mojo from a Chromecast Audio? If so what cable do I need - it's optical, right?


----------



## jwbrent

aaf evo said:


> Just a heads up... through amazon.co.uk the official case from Chord for the Mojo is $81 shipped to the US. Just placed an order for mine.


 

 Nice price ... please let us know how you like it.


----------



## gmv698

Hello how is the pairing of hifiman he400i vs senn hd650 to the mojo? Kinda torn between the two TIA


----------



## canali

might sell my iFi micro iDSD to a buddy...and use the mojo both as a headphone amp
 as well as a preamp/dac to my MAD earplus tube headphone amp....
  
 has anyone also doing such (using it as preamp/dac)?


----------



## jwbrent

Quote:





canali said:


> might sell my iFi micro iDSD to a buddy...and use the mojo both as a headphone amp
> 
> has anyone also doing such (using it as preamp/dac)?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellvis

Where did you get that cable?


----------



## Hellvis

navydragon said:


> U can connect your sony using this cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Where did you find that cable?


----------



## Hellvis

Also, do I need to change any settings on my Walkman to get sound to the Mojo?


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> do I need to change any settings on my Walkman to get sound to the Mojo?


 
  
  
 No; Sony DAPs connect very quickly and reliably to Mojo (I used a ZX1 for over a week, with Chord Hugo; Mojo's bigger brother).
  
 Simply connect the DAP to Mojo and Mojo should immediately begin playing music.
  
_(always remember to check that Mojos volume is low, BEFORE connecting to the DAP, so that you don't risk damaging your headphones or your ears with accidental loud noises/music)_


----------



## RPB65

mython said:


> As a compromise, please check the top of post #1, now.
> 
> I've also shortened the thread title _(Mobile site users please feedback to me on whether or not you can now read the full thread title)_


 

@Mython All looks good on my iPhone 6S+ screen.


----------



## xtr4

hellvis said:


> Also, do I need to change any settings on my Walkman to get sound to the Mojo?




Did you turn on the Mojo? Legit question because the Mojo is powered down in your pic


----------



## Mython

rpb65 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > As a compromise, please check the top of post #1, now.
> ...


 
  
  
 Thankyou. Good to know.
  
  
  
 I've also just added some annotated screengrabs with narrative, for how to set-up Tidal within UAPP, so Tidal can run bit-perfectly.
  
 Thankyou to *maxh22* for providing the raw screengrabs


----------



## Mython

xtr4 said:


> hellvis said:
> 
> 
> > Also, do I need to change any settings on my Walkman to get sound to the Mojo?
> ...


 
  
 That's a good point, actually.
  
 When I was using a ZX1 with Hugo, I simply switched Mojo on and switched the ZX1 on, and then connected them together. Worked flawlessly, every time, within less than 1 second.


----------



## Hellvis

Thanks for the feedback. Mojo was powered on, I tried all the settings I could think of on the Walkman (tried it with another Walkman as well). I got the Mojo working with my PC. I'm thinking it's just a bad OTG cable at this point, again, unless I'm missing some kind of setting on the Walkman.


----------



## turbo87

So what kind of battery usage are the new owners seeing? I got my Mojo last Wednesday from Amazon.De and had to charge the battery overnight for the full charge. Played Tidal High (320k) over the next couple of days from my mac laptop. Battery seem to last only about 5 hours before the flashing red light came on. Nowhere near the 10 hours promised by Chord. Will try couple of more charges to see what I get. Btw: volume was set to red/red.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> Thanks, both, for your support.
> 
> 
> To be fair, SearchOfSub makes some valid points, and it's not that I'm being dismissive of them, it's just that I can't make an enormous amount of information into a tiny amount of information without it _ceasing to be_ an enormous repository of information.
> ...




Fair enough. But please do consider removing the strings of flowery stars and hearts by the product name.


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Mojo was powered on, I tried all the settings I could think of on the Walkman (tried it with another Walkman as well). I got the Mojo working with my PC. I'm thinking it's just a bad OTG cable at this point, again, unless I'm missing some kind of setting on the Walkman.


 
  
  
 Can you confirm exactly which Sony cable you are using, please?


----------



## Mython

searchofsub said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, both, for your support.
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - those who have followed this thread from the very beginning know that those were only introduced out of exasperation at almost no one ever reading what the thread title was asking them to do..... _'please READ post #3'_
  
 They're not there out of a misguided attempt to look cool. They're just intended to draw attention where it too seldom seems to be drawn.


----------



## Hellvis

I'm using the WMC-NW20MU, and the OTC cable is a no name.


----------



## Mython

turbo87 said:


> So what kind of battery usage are the new owners seeing? I got my Mojo last Wednesday from Amazon.De and had to charge the battery overnight for the full charge. Played Tidal High (320k) over the next couple of days from my mac laptop. Battery seem to last only about 5 hours before the flashing red light came on. Nowhere near the 10 hours promised by Chord. Will try couple of more charges to see what I get.


 
  
  
 Broadly-speaking, most people get around 7-8 hrs from a fully-charged Mojo, but it varies depending on, for example, what resistive load your IEMs/CIEMs/Headphones present to Mojos output stage, what volume level you choose to drive them at (some people listen at worryingly high SPL), and also (to a small degree) what digital protocol you are using:
  


rob watts said:


> arpiben said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this very informative post.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Also, please consider the following possibility, which may or may not apply to your situation:
  
  


rob watts said:


> Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  
 Some people do not fully-charge their Mojo before using it with a laptop. This can sometimes mean that Mojo may not be charging fully, if the user is expecting it to charge whilst in-use, connected to the laptop, as there is a net power drain on the battery.
  
  
  


Spoiler: These posts may be partially relevant to you






rob watts said:


> paulus xii said:
> 
> 
> > That's not working for me. The unit turns off after a while. Probably when it gets too warm. That was kind of a disappointment as I was going to use it as a DAC for my PC as well.
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging and using at red ....
> 
> Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.
> 
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> georgelai57 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rob, and John,
> ...


 
  


  
  
  
 Rob neatly summarised that it depends upon whether USB is used, and load and output level... So low load, opt/coax is 8 hours, USB low load 7 hours, but if heavily loaded then you could lose another hour. Low load would be -20dB FS into 300 ohms, 3v preset volume. Another complication is making sure it is fully charged before use.
  
  
 There is a fair bit of information (including the above), at the bottom of *post #3*, within the section on *'Battery & Charging'*


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> I'm using the WMC-NW20MU


 
  
  
 Then that is very, very likely to be your problem - you are not using a _Sony *WMC-NWH10*_ cable
  
  
  
  
 This is why I was so explicit in my post, earlier today:
  


mython said:


> hellvis said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Sony Walkman NWZX100. What's the best way, best cable to use when connecting the two?
> ...


----------



## Hellvis

In the middle of this discussion I ordered the Mojo cable pack...but if I'm understanding you, I'm still going to need this NWH10 cable, correct?


----------



## Mython

I had *flawless* connectivity from a ZX1, to Hugo, using a Sony WMC-NWH10 cable, and you should, too, if you get that cable to connect your ZX100 to Mojo:
  

  
  
 I should also add that the exact same DAP and WMC-NWH10 cable were successfully used on Chord Electronics' own exhibition stand, around the world, for several months.
  
 The Sony WMC-NWH10 cable is definitely what you need - please trust me on that. Just order one and start enjoying your music with Mojo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 .


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> LOL - those who have followed this thread from the very beginning know that those were only introduced out of exasperation at almost no one ever reading what the thread title was asking them to do..... _'please READ post #3'_
> 
> They're not there out of a misguided attempt to look cool. They're just intended to draw attention where it too seldom seems to be drawn.






Edit.


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> In the middle of this discussion I ordered the Mojo cable pack...but if I'm understanding you, I'm still going to need this NWH10 cable, correct?


 
  
  
 Correct.
  
 Chord Electronics are unable to supply any cables with proprietary decryption chips - which means Sony or Apple.
  
 Therefore, yes, you will still need to purchase an NWH10 cable. This isn't Chord's fault - if Sony and Apple didn't try to exert so much control, by encrypting their digital connection protocols, millions of customers wouldn't have to buy their special decryption cables (Sony NWH10 or Apple CCK)
  
  
 .


----------



## GreenBow

navydragon said:


> hellvis said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind, I guess my only option is USB. Thanks for the help.
> ...


 
  
 Have you or anyone managed to work out if you can get bit-perfect file playback on Sony DAPs, please?


----------



## GreenBow

@Mython,
  
 I read you changed the thread title, and why for mobile users. I was thinking though, I have often heard people refer to The Official Mojo Thread, on other websites. They may google for it and not be able to find it now.
  
 Anyway whatever. I like post #3. (I find stuff there that I need to know. Thank you.)


----------



## navydragon

greenbow said:


> navydragon said:
> 
> 
> > hellvis said:
> ...




I assume it is bit perfect, as all audio enhancements and volume control in device is disabled when connected. And the light corresponds to the sampling rate accordingly.
















Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> LOL - those who have followed this thread from the very beginning know that those were only introduced out of exasperation at almost no one ever reading what the thread title was asking them to do..... _'please READ post #3'_
> 
> They're not there out of a misguided attempt to look cool. They're just intended to draw attention where it too seldom seems to be drawn.




Exclamation mark would do a better job. Props for managing to find a bolded star and an empty one, though.


----------



## grrraymond

Morning gents. I've recently got back in the game and ordered a Mojo and HD-650 in the hope of finding a very straightforward endgame setup for me. I used to have a BH Crack with all the trimmings and the Senns sounded immense through that. I was prepared for a downgrade but given it's been a few years since I've listened to a quality setup, I did expect more than what I've got. 

In short, I find that the Senns sound almost identical direct from my laptop/Samsung S7 as they do via the Mojo. I've searched for comments about the pairing but I've seen very little. Have I opted for a poor pairing here? To my ears, the difference is negligible, equivalent to confirmation bias, and the sound is quite thin and recessed, whereas through my cheapo IEMs, the difference is night and day, and arguably sounds better. 

Have I messed up with the choice of headphones? Thanks.


----------



## Bengkia369

grrraymond said:


> Morning gents. I've recently got back in the game and ordered a Mojo and HD-650 in the hope of finding a very straightforward endgame setup for me. I used to have a BH Crack with all the trimmings and the Senns sounded immense through that. I was prepared for a downgrade but given it's been a few years since I've listened to a quality setup, I did expect more than what I've got.
> 
> In short, I find that the Senns sound almost identical direct from my laptop/Samsung S7 as they do via the Mojo. I've searched for comments about the pairing but I've seen very little. Have I opted for a poor pairing here? To my ears, the difference is negligible, equivalent to confirmation bias, and the sound is quite thin and recessed, whereas through my cheapo IEMs, the difference is night and day, and arguably sounds better.
> 
> Have I messed up with the choice of headphones? Thanks.




Sorry to break your ice, Sennheiser HD650 ain't a endgame headphone, there are many great headphones out there that surpassed this aging headphone that is more than 20 years. This headphone shows it age. 
Mojo is great no doubt but it had no match compared with Hugo which have more depth and transparency. I have both Mojo and Hugo and I find Hugo to be very much superior compared to Mojo.


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Sorry to break your ice, Sennheiser HD650 ain't a endgame headphone, there are many great headphones out there that surpassed this aging headphone that is more than 20 years. This headphone shows it age.
> Mojo is great no doubt but it had no match compared with Hugo which have more depth and transparency. I have both Mojo and Hugo and I find Hugo to be very much superior compared to Mojo.


There is no such thing as "end game" especially if you are reading about new things.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> There is no such thing as "end game" especially if you are reading about new things.




True to certain extent but my opinion stays true as well.


----------



## seamon

After ordering the mojo from Amazon.de using only google translate to browse through the thick German waves, I realized that I can change Amazon.de's language to English. :|


----------



## FiJAAS

seamon said:


> After ordering the mojo from Amazon.de using only google translate to browse through the thick German waves, I realized that I can change Amazon.de's language to English. :|




I have a question. How would the warranty work here in the states?


----------



## seamon

fijaas said:


> I have a question. How would the warranty work here in the states?


 
 I would probably have to contact Chord USA. They should offer warranty on their products. Besides, unless the mojo doesn't work out of box perfectly, there's actually very few reasons to consider warranty. Warranty actually covers very little if you read the fine details.


----------



## betula

grrraymond said:


> Morning gents. I've recently got back in the game and ordered a Mojo and HD-650 in the hope of finding a very straightforward endgame setup for me. I used to have a BH Crack with all the trimmings and the Senns sounded immense through that. I was prepared for a downgrade but given it's been a few years since I've listened to a quality setup, I did expect more than what I've got.
> 
> In short, I find that the Senns sound almost identical direct from my laptop/Samsung S7 as they do via the Mojo. I've searched for comments about the pairing but I've seen very little. Have I opted for a poor pairing here? To my ears, the difference is negligible, equivalent to confirmation bias, and the sound is quite thin and recessed, whereas through my cheapo IEMs, the difference is night and day, and arguably sounds better.
> 
> Have I messed up with the choice of headphones? Thanks.


 
 There seem to be a disagreement whether Mojo is able to drive the 650s to their full potential. On paper it does, but comments show, not everyone agrees. (There might be some confusion between coloration by an amp and driving headphones to their full potential though.)
 Unfortunately I have not tried the 650s with Mojo, so I can not comment on this. I found Mojo absolutely brilliant with everything so far, although have not tried it with 300Ω+ headphones.
  


bengkia369 said:


> Sorry to break your ice, Sennheiser HD650 ain't a endgame headphone, there are many great headphones out there that surpassed this aging headphone that is more than 20 years. This headphone shows it age.
> Mojo is great no doubt but it had no match compared with Hugo which have more depth and transparency. I have both Mojo and Hugo and I find Hugo to be very much superior compared to Mojo.


 
 Everything can be endgame and nothing really is endgame. Who are we to decide where the journey ends for others? 
 I am not sure, you surprise anyone saying £1400 Hugo sounds better than £399 Mojo.


----------



## grrraymond

If it wasn't clear, I meant 'endgame' subjectively, for me. I want something 'good enough' for the rare occasions I get to sit down and listen to music. If it's not a subjective term, I don't see that 'endgame' means anything at all.

BH Crack with HD-650 was endgame for me but a new baby and changes to living arrangements meant I sold them as they got no use. A couple of years down the line, I'm looking for something convenient but quality to replace that setup. The HD-650 scale extremely well with the right amping but my impression is that the Mojo barely pushes them above the standard line out. 

Thanks for the replies, gents. Anyone got any good recommendations then for a laid back musical sig? HD-800 or am I flogging a dead horse with the Senns?


----------



## music4mhell

grrraymond said:


> If it wasn't clear, I meant 'endgame' subjectively, for me. I want something 'good enough' for the rare occasions I get to sit down and listen to music. If it's not a subjective term, I don't see that 'endgame' means anything at all.
> 
> BH Crack with HD-650 was endgame for me but a new baby and changes to living arrangements meant I sold them as they got no use. A couple of years down the line, I'm looking for something convenient but quality to replace that setup. The HD-650 scale extremely well with the right amping but my impression is that the Mojo barely pushes them above the standard line out.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, gents. Anyone got any good recommendations then for a laid back musical sig? HD-800 or am I flogging a dead horse with the Senns?


 
 AQ Nighthawk ?


----------



## Bengkia369

betula said:


> There seem to be a disagreement whether Mojo is able to drive the 650s to their full potential. On paper it does, but comments show, not everyone agrees. (There might be some confusion between coloration by an amp and driving headphones to their full potential though.)
> 
> Unfortunately I have not tried the 650s with Mojo, so I can not comment on this. I found Mojo absolutely brilliant with everything so far, although have not tried it with 300Ω+ headphones.
> 
> ...




He was mentioning "endgame" rig here, therefore I'm saying Mojo is still not the best yet for portables, Hugo still tops.


----------



## betula

bengkia369 said:


> He was mentioning "endgame" rig here, therefore I'm saying Mojo is still not the best yet for portables, Hugo still tops.




All I said was endgame means something else for everyone. For you it seems to be Hugo. There is no ultimate or objective endgame. Some people also prefer Mojo to Hugo, so even price becomes relatively irrelevant after a certain point.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> .... I have often heard people refer to The Official Mojo Thread, on other websites. They may google for it and not be able to find it now.


 
  
  
  
 Hmmm... now you are putting me in a quandry...
  
 I definitely wouldn't wish to confuse international customers searching for the thread....


----------



## Mython

seamon said:


> fijaas said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question. How would the warranty work here in the states?
> ...


 
  
  
 If you order a Mojo from outside the USA (in your example, Germany), then, in the event of a warranty issue, you would need to return it to Germany, at your own expense. A USA dealer would not be liable to fulfil the warranty unless it was originally purchased in the USA.


----------



## vapman

Luckily the Mojo fits in a small flat rate box so even if you have to pay shipping to Europe and back, that's no more than $50-60 both ways, even with registered shipping included. so at ~430 USD you're still getting a good deal if you have to send it back once for warranty... not like shipping in the usa for warranty is free. But int'l shipping is a pain.


----------



## miketlse

fijaas said:


> I have a question. How would the warranty work here in the states?


 
  
 Your contract is with your dealer (who should be your first contact), who presumably is also in germany.
 So if a return was required, you would have to return your Mojo to germany.
  
 It is a PITA, but that is one downside of buying anything internationally, in order to save on the price.


----------



## YtseJamer

grrraymond said:


> Morning gents. I've recently got back in the game and ordered a Mojo and HD-650 in the hope of finding a very straightforward endgame setup for me. I used to have a BH Crack with all the trimmings and the Senns sounded immense through that. I was prepared for a downgrade but given it's been a few years since I've listened to a quality setup, I did expect more than what I've got.
> 
> In short, I find that the Senns sound almost identical direct from my laptop/Samsung S7 as they do via the Mojo. I've searched for comments about the pairing but I've seen very little. Have I opted for a poor pairing here? To my ears, the difference is negligible, equivalent to confirmation bias, and the sound is quite thin and recessed, whereas through my cheapo IEMs, the difference is night and day, and arguably sounds better.
> 
> Have I messed up with the choice of headphones? Thanks.




The AQ Nighthawk would have been a better match with the Mojo than the HD650.


----------



## Mython

Page #1 of this thread should load faster, now, as there was an embedded youtube video from another member, near the bottom of the page, which I hadn't even noticed, this past 13 months. The Huddler platform seems to insist on pre-buffering embedded videos, hence the lag when loading pages with embedded video, on head-fi.
  
 Totally innocent on his part, but just overlooked all this time, and he's been gracious enough to edit his post on my/your/everyone's behalf (thankyou)


----------



## lurk

mython said:


> Page #1 of this thread should load faster, now, as there was an embedded youtube video from another member, near the bottom of the page, which I hadn't even noticed, this past 13 months. The Huddler platform seems to insist on pre-buffering embedded videos, hence the lag when loading pages with embedded video, on head-fi.
> 
> Totally innocent on his part, but just overlooked all this time, and he's been gracious enough to edit his post on my/your/everyone's behalf (thankyou)





Thanks for the effort. Why are u not on Chord's payroll still? :rofl:


----------



## maxh22

ytsejamer said:


> The AQ Nighthawk would have been a better match with the Mojo than the HD650.




This ^


----------



## Bengkia369

ytsejamer said:


> The AQ Nighthawk would have been a better match with the Mojo than the HD650.




Agreed, HD650 dun sounds good on Mojo too dark sounding and I really hate the infamous HF650's veil. 
Nighthawk sounds so much better, faster, more transparent sound and more upper energy.


----------



## maxh22

bengkia369 said:


> Agreed, HD650 dun sounds good on Mojo too dark sounding and I really hate the infamous HF650's veil.
> Nighthawk sounds so much better, faster, more transparent sound and more upper energy.




And as of right now, they are $350.


----------



## grrraymond

Thanks, guys. I should have done much better research, got a bit excited about the prospect of recapturing the BH Crack glory in a cigarette packet. I'll look into the Nighthawks.


----------



## maxh22

grrraymond said:


> Thanks, guys. I should have done much better research, got a bit excited about the prospect of recapturing the BH Crack glory in a cigarette packet. I'll look into the Nighthawks.




The Mojo drives them with ease. Once fully burned in, it offers a highly musical sound that for many people will be their end game solution. I'm personally building my system around them and am currently upgrading my source and chain to fully extract what Mojo is capable of.


----------



## Mython

lurk said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Page #1 of this thread should load faster, now, as there was an embedded youtube video from another member, near the bottom of the page, which I hadn't even noticed, this past 13 months. The Huddler platform seems to insist on pre-buffering embedded videos, hence the lag when loading pages with embedded video, on head-fi.
> ...


 
  
  
 It's by mutual agreement - I'm not trying to be a martyr, and Chord aren't being tight.
  
  
 It just keeps things much simpler, and you can be sure that I'm not shilling for anyone on head-fi.
  
  
  
 Occasionally, I feel it important to state it openly, purely so that folks know that Chord are not directly responsible for this thread and so that folks know that I am not speaking in an official capacity.
  
  
  
  
 As I remarked, yesterday:
  


mython said:


> I have built the content of the posts in page 1 out of a willingness to support what I consider a decent product, and to support other head-fiers. I don't earn a penny or cent from doing so.


 
  
  
 @ ray-dude got closest to understanding.
  
  
 I am convinced that one cannot do anything positive *or* negative in this universe without it being reflected back into one's experience, in some way, at some point in time (call it 'Karma' ,if you will). Money is *far* from the only way balance is maintained, in this universe, though surprisingly few people seem to realise this, in this materialistic day & age! LOL


----------



## YtseJamer

bengkia369 said:


> Agreed, HD650 dun sounds good on Mojo too dark sounding and I really hate the infamous HF650's veil.
> Nighthawk sounds so much better, faster, more transparent sound and more upper energy.


 
  
 +1.
  
 BTW the NightHawk are only $328 @ Crutchfield
  
 Be quick because the promotion is ending this week.


----------



## grrraymond

Sadly I'm in the UK, where the cheapest I can find is £399 

Thanks for the tip, though.


----------



## GreenBow

grrraymond said:


> Sadly I'm in the UK, where the cheapest I can find is £399
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I had a look at amazon.de and it works out about £360. You'd lose the gain if you had to ship it back I guess. Up front it's a saving.


----------



## rkt31

I use mojo with beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm. this Beyer being a monitoring headphone, matches extremely well with mojo. some say this Beyer to be a bit bright but not at all with mojo. I listen to all kind of music including jazz, Bollywood, some western classical, 80s disco , piano and violin . the combo sounds great with all. I need to barely cross into dark blue range of mojo's volume.


----------



## seamon

greenbow said:


> I had a look at amazon.de and it works out about £360. You'd lose the gain if you had to ship it back I guess. Up front it's a saving.


 
 Even if you had to return it to say Amazon.de, shipping to Germany is like $33 for a USPS small flat rate box


----------



## Hellvis

So here's a question (and I did try to find the answer in post #3). At my desk I use Jriver, going into a Sony UDA-1, and into a pair of Audioengine2 speakers. Would I gain anything by inserting the Mojo into this chain somehow?


----------



## maxh22

hellvis said:


> So here's a question (and I did try to find the answer in post #3). At my desk I use Jriver, going into a Sony UDA-1, and into a pair of Audioengine2 speakers. Would I gain anything by inserting the Mojo into this chain somehow?


 
 You would lose transparency doing this. It's best to just connect Mojo to your Audioengine speakers.


----------



## STR-1

greenbow said:


> I had a look at amazon.de and it works out about £360. You'd lose the gain if you had to ship it back I guess. Up front it's a saving.



£300 + delivery - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00TFGW238/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1479834206&sr=8-2&keywords=Audioquest+nighthawk&condition=new


----------



## GraveNoX

Just received Mojo and already I'm in love with Chord products. This DAC is amazing! I use with ATH-MSR7, JBL LSR305 and Philips SHP9500 and I'm already blown by the big difference between  Nano iDSD and Mojo. I still didn't used with my 7.1 system with Dali Zensor 7, 1s and SVS PB-1000. Highly recommend it.
 I'm already thinking to 2qute or qute ex but I don't know if it's worth it. It's a big difference from Mojo to Qute Ex (previous model ) ?


----------



## GreenBow

navydragon said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > navydragon said:
> ...


 

 When you say all sound enhancements and volume control are disabled. Please do you mean you tried to access them but were not able? 
  
 I mean this is quite exciting for me as I really want bit perfect playback. However I want DAP + player for about home, then just use the player out of the house. Basically so I don't lose the Mojo. 
  
 Sound enhancement may just be locked at the last setting used though on the Sony DAP. Is there a way to be sure?


----------



## GreenBow

str-1 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I had a look at amazon.de and it works out about £360. You'd lose the gain if you had to ship it back I guess. Up front it's a saving.
> ...


 

  I was talking about the Mojo. Not the NightHawks.


----------



## god-bluff

greenbow said:


> I was talking about the Mojo. Not the NightHawks.


 
 Seller has just launched & there fore has no feedback. £200 less than anyone else.
  
 Why?


----------



## navydragon

greenbow said:


> navydragon said:
> 
> 
> > greenbow said:
> ...




I tried just now, turned on some enhancements, set the clear bass to max, and a weird EQ setting,before plugging into mojo, no change in sound,so it really did not do any enhancements. So assume it sends bit perfect? And the mojo's light corresponds accordingly to the sample rate.  

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## navydragon

navydragon said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > navydragon said:
> ...









Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## Light - Man

Quote:


god-bluff said:


> Seller has just launched & there fore has no feedback. *£200 less than anyone else*.
> 
> Why?


 
  
 We discussed this problem recently on the EU deals thread.
  
 Guys, I would strongly recommend only buying (and paying through) the official Amazon website to be fully protected (in whatever country).
  
 I (and others) have noticed a lot of new pop-up shops on Amazon with no track record* asking people to contact them before buying *- which sounds dodgy to me and probably is?


----------



## maxh22

light - man said:


> We discussed this problem recently on the EU deals thread.
> 
> Guys, I would strongly recommend only buying (and paying through) the official Amazon website to be fully protected (in whatever country).
> 
> I (and others) have noticed a lot of new pop-up shops on Amazon with no track record* asking people to contact them before buying *- which sounds dodgy to me and probably is?


 
 It might be. But the good thing about Amazon is if you ever get scammed they will send you a full refund. My household uses Amazon Prime for most of our purchases. So, whatever happens, you're covered


----------



## Mython




----------



## STR-1

greenbow said:


> I was talking about the Mojo. Not the NightHawks.



Apologies. I was following the discussion pairing the NHs with the Mojo, and it's the price of the NHs that so many people are keeping an eye on at the moment as the wood version is on the point of being discontinued. 

You'll do well to get the Mojo for much less than £399, unless there is a flash Black Friday deal. However, it can be done. I picked up mine for £339 as one of the Indulgence Show special discounts in October. I bought it from Audio Sanctuary, who organised the show.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jmills8 said:


> There is no such thing as "end game" especially if you are reading about new things.


 
  
  


bengkia369 said:


> True to certain extent but my opinion stays true as well.


 
  
 Technology is rapidly approaching the limits of human hearing... We now have electrostatic IEMs that have an almost massless diaphragm resulting in almost perfect correlation with source material (i.e. plot of auto-correlation vs cross-correlation is extremely similar). It's not too early to be talking about "end game" products. In fact, much of what we discuss is about the frequency response of one set of headphones vs another... That is, not what most accurately or precisely reproduces the source material, but what is more pleasing to listen to. That in itself is an indication that the end is near.  
  


betula said:


> There seem to be a disagreement whether Mojo is able to drive the 650s to their full potential. On paper it does, but comments show, not everyone agrees. (There might be some confusion between coloration by an amp and driving headphones to their full potential though.)
> Unfortunately I have not tried the 650s with Mojo, so I can not comment on this. I found Mojo absolutely brilliant with everything so far, although have not tried it with 300Ω+ headphones.
> 
> Everything can be endgame and nothing really is endgame. Who are we to decide where the journey ends for others?
> I am not sure, you surprise anyone saying £1400 Hugo sounds better than £399 Mojo.


 
  
 There shouldn't be any disagreement about this. Mojo is 100% absolutely able to drive the Sennheiser HD-650, and well past safe listening levels. At 8dB above the Mojo preset output level, one gets a 120dB SPL output. This well past the level where damage to a person's hearing occurs. Whether or not people like the sound is a different question, but the answer to whether or not Mojo can drive the headphones is an unequivocal yes.


----------



## grrraymond

I may well be pig ignorant but my old Fiio E9 can technically drive the 650s to any volume way beyond my comfort, but they sound dismal compared to when driven by the Bottlehead Crack. There's a vast difference between being able to produce enough volume and being able to generate a higher quality presentation. 

The Mojo can do the former, of course, but the sound produced is merely loud, rather than rich, with the 650s. It's almost no different to going straight from the headphone jack on my laptop and Android phone. There is simply no synergy between the Mojo and the Sennheiser 650s.


----------



## god-bluff

Similar experience with my only higher impedance headphones: 250ohm Beyer.  DT990 and especially DT150. Lifeless, underwhelming. Both sounded better from humbler sources.
  
 Lower impedance headphones, at least in my (limited) experience benefit more from the Mojo and out perform those headphones fairly easily and are far more enjoyable (via the Chord). Both now sold.
  
 I chose Mojo before headphones


----------



## antz123

I have a 1000$ odd music spend in mind. Out of which 300$ are towards Meze 99.
  
 Left with 700$ I have two options in my mind post talking to some people. Just wanted to some more information so thought shall ask for advice here.

Go for Mojo (550$) + around 200$ player probably a Shanling M1 or or Plenue D. It limits my music carrying capability but leaves me with an option to probably go for a better DAP 18-20 months down the line
Go for DAP upto 700$. In consideration are Pioneer (Onkyo rebadged) or Shangling M5.
  
 I have Dunu 2000 as my IEM and primarily listen to  classical rock and some modern stuff like Daftpunk or Nine Inch Nails , Foo Fighters etc.  I am not big on streaming, I rather prefer good neutral sound, nice sound stage,  battery life n storage capacity.
  
 Which option would you suggest to go with?
  
 Thanks ... sorry if this is wrong forum to pick on minds


----------



## Miksu

I have listened now to Hugo, 2Qute and Mojo with Senn HD600. Hugo was the best in terms of snap and resolution but got glare in highs I couldn't stand. Same goes now with the other two. Bought Mojo since it was told to be a bit more dark but still the same glare and hiss, especially with female voice s and f. I'm using laptop and USB connection with Audioquest Jitterbug (also tried without). Tested also with Gustard U12 USB to optical converter and with that bass goes away but glare stays.
  
 Since Chord DACs should be great according to all reviews there must be something wrong with my setup. Or maybe I'm too sensitive to highs? Any ideas what to try? There isn't any glare problems with some other DACS I've tested recently, but otherwise they haven't been on par with Hugo/Mojo.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

antz123 said:


> I have a 1000$ odd music spend in mind. Out of which 300$ are towards Meze 99.
> 
> Left with 700$ I have two options in my mind post talking to some people. Just wanted to some more information so thought shall ask for advice here.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Spending money on a DAP when you're using the Mojo is superfluous. Those devices cost what they cost because of the board design, DAC, and analog components... When you hook it up to the Mojo, you are bypassing all of that. It becomes a glorified hard drive. You should either get the Mojo or a DAP, but not both. 
  
 If it were me, I would choose to go with the Mojo and an amp that attenuates the input (i.e. negative gain) so you can drive your IEMs without needing excessive digital attenuation in the Mojo.


----------



## headfry

if you can eq the highs down a bit you should find the sound great;
 if course your playback sw needs to have an eq feature.


----------



## RPB65

grumpyoldguy said:


> Spending money on a DAP when you're using the Mojo is superfluous. Those devices cost what they cost because of the board design, DAC, and analog components... When you hook it up to the Mojo, you are bypassing all of that. It becomes a glorified hard drive. You should either get the Mojo or a DAP, but not both.
> 
> *If it were me, I would choose to go with the Mojo and an amp that attenuates the input (i.e. negative gain) so you can drive your IEMs without needing excessive digital attenuation in the Mojo. *


 
  
 Errrr, eh? lol.


----------



## Miksu

headfry said:


> if you can eq the highs down a bit you should find the sound great;
> if course your playback sw needs to have an eq feature.


 
 It's not a problem where overall level oh highs is too high, it's just sibilance or glare of some voices. Like listening to FM radio where station is tuned just a bit off. A bit hard to explain.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rpb65 said:


> Errrr, eh? lol.




What's wrong with that statement? Many amps designed specifically for IEMs have -10dB or less gain. Analog attenuation preserves the waveform, digital attenuation results in saturation.


----------



## RPB65

grumpyoldguy said:


> What's wrong with that statement? Many amps designed specifically for IEMs have -10dB or less gain. Analog attenuation preserves the waveform, digital attenuation results in saturation.




That was shorthand for me saying I don't understand what it means.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rpb65 said:


> That was shorthand for me saying I don't understand what it means.




Ah. I misunderstood.

What I meant in my post was that since the OP has IEMs, he should get an amplifier that does the opposite of amplifying to pair with the Mojo. That way he can increase the volume on the Mojo and still use his IEMs. This is a technically better option than cranking the Mojo volume way down and plugging in directly.


----------



## antz123

@GRUMPYOLDGUY
  
 Thanks for your reply, actually am with  @RPB65 ,  do elaborate and help me grasp  the context better, please.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

antz123 said:


> @GRUMPYOLDGUY
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, actually am with  @RPB65
> ,  do elaborate and help me grasp  the context better, please.




I updated my post just above yours to clarify.


----------



## GreenBow

navydragon said:


> navydragon said:
> 
> 
> > greenbow said:
> ...


 
  
 That's encouraging. I am not sure if it concludes that the Sony DAP does transmit bit-perfect.
  
 It does conclude that there is a either bit-perfect or a pre-set engaged when using the USB out. It may default to a particular EQ with no volume control initialised. Thank you for doing the test.
  
 I'd email Sony for confirmation, but who knows if they will write back the correct answer. (Plus I would probably have to tell them my house number and phone number just to access their 'Contact Us'.)


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

antz123 said:


> @GRUMPYOLDGUY
> 
> Thanks for your reply, actually am with  @RPB65 ,  do elaborate and help me grasp  the context better, please.


 
  
 Sorry, my last few posts weren't particularly useful... Here's a better explanation.
  
 Mojo uses digital attenuation, where each click of the volume button results in a 1dB change in output level. Because it's done digitally it is effectively a scale factor applied to the audio samples:
  
 -1dB = 10^(-1/20) = ~0.8913x
 +1dB = 10^(1/20) = ~1.1220x
  
 Because we're talking about fixed point math here, there is some quantization error involved meaning these constants will not be exactly 10^(-1/20) or 10^(1/20)... but we can ignore that for the purposes of this discussion since it's ancillary to the real problem with digital volume control. 
  
 When we scale the audio samples, we have discrete control... This requires a crash course on fixed point math. If I multiply two 32-bit numbers with, say, 30 fractional bits, I need 64 total bits with 60 of those being fractional to store the result with no loss of precision. Of course this bit growth can get out of control really quickly, so we use rounding at strategically chosen stages that balance precision with area (i.e. resources in the FPGA). If we're using a 32-bit DAC, no matter what, we have to reduce samples to 32 bits. The problem is I can only get so close to 0 without actually being at zero... specifically 32'h1 (+1) or 32'hFFFFFFFF (-1). So even if the math says a particular sample should be even closer to zero than 1/2^30, I can't achieve it digitally. Consequently, I lose a bit of information (pun totally intended). 
  
 In the analog world this isn't problem... we have infinite control over amplitude from rail to rail and can get as close to zero as we like. Of course the reality is things like noise performance limit how small of a signal we can produce that is still meaningful, but that problem exists regardless of whether we use digital volume control or analog volume control. So analog volume control is the better option in terms of preserving information.


----------



## bikutoru

miksu said:


> It's not a problem where overall level oh highs is too high, it's just sibilance or glare of some voices. Like listening to FM radio where station is tuned just a bit off. A bit hard to explain.


 

 IMHO Mojo and 2Qute(I use both daily) handle highs beautifully, no sibilance or glare of any kind. With Mojo I use three different headphones: NAD HP50, AKR K720, Grado MS1. Sorry, have no experience with IEMs, just some earbuds from time to time and they are fine too.
 2Qute is permanently setup with the speaker system and no problem there.
  
 The first thing I do with any piece of audio equipment is to put it through a couple of Opera recordings where high frequencies of human vocals show me if equipment clips or distorts(where I'd put glare and sibilance). Chord gear handles music across the board so well that now I have two of their dacs.
  
 I'd suggest to try a different headphone or couple and see. If you still have the same problem, it might be that your hearing is just 'over' sensitive to highs. What we hear is a very subjective thing. I notice that my brain can adjust so almost any sound-field, but with bad one it will get fatigued fairly quickly, with good like Mojo I can go 25 hours a day.
  
 Good luck with your experiment.


----------



## Miksu

bikutoru said:


> IMHO Mojo and 2Qute(I use both daily) handle highs beautifully, no sibilance or glare of any kind. With Mojo I use 2 different headphones: NAD HP50, AKR K720, Grado MS1. Sorry, have no experience with IEMs, just some earbuds from time to time and they are fine too.
> 2Qute is permanently setup with the speaker system and no problem there.
> 
> The first thing I do with any piece of audio equipment is to put it through a couple of Opera recordings where high frequencies of human vocals show me if equipment clips or distorts(where I'd put glare and sibilance). Chord gear handles music across the board so well that now I have two of their dacs.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the suggestions. I have two hps which work fine with other DACs so they should be ruled out too. Just came to mind to test with longer USB cable and that seems to help a bit. Maybe less interference from laptop now that is half meter away instead of few cm (inch). But not perfect yet.


----------



## warrior1975

antz123 I'd say it depends on your situation. If you are going to be strictly portable, you may want to reconsider the Mojo. I for one, don't care much for carrying a stack around, so having an excellent dap really makes life easier. I have a Cowon P1, which I absolutely love. If you aren't concerned with a stack, then I agree with grumpy, forego getting a nice dap and use the Mojo with a source that has a good UI and you are fine. 

It sounds all well and good to use the Mojo in the go, just really think about carrying a stack around. Sometimes I find it annoying. Not that it's heavy, but it's thick and a pain in the rectum at times. If you are mostly at home, then it's a moot point.


----------



## Mython

warrior1975 said:


> Sometimes I find it annoying. Not that it's heavy, but it's thick and a pain in the rectum at times.


 
  
  
 I suspect you may be carrying your Mojo stack in the wrong place...


----------



## Hellvis

LOL.....that made my day.


----------



## hifuguy

Hi Guys... I'm looking for your experiences and prevailing wisdom for making a Mojo a remotely-located Roon-capable endpoint. So here's what's on my mind. We know from Rob and our experience that the Mojo is quite good at protecting SQ from jitter. Yet, I think it fair to say it isn't immune to it either. Also, we know that the Mojo likes being fed optically, as it eliminates a source of RF modulation. So, specifically in the context of using a Mojo, what is the smart move when balancing sound quality versus cost, in the following scenarios. Or are the rave reviews everywhere for the MicroRendu simply a dominating reality (even with the Mojo), nothing else is really even close, so just start saving mass quantities of money?
  
 One - Sonore SonicOrbiter SE - Feeding Mojo Optically
 Two - Sonore SonicOrbiter SE - Feeding Mojo via USB
 Three - Sonore MicroRendu - Feeding via USB
 Four - HifiBerry with Raspberry Pi - Feeding Optically
 Five - HifiBerry with Raspberry Pi - Feeding Coax S/Pdif


----------



## RPB65

Quote: 





warrior1975 said:


> @antz123 I'd say it depends on your situation. If you are going to be strictly portable, you may want to reconsider the Mojo. I for one, don't care much for carrying a stack around, so having an excellent dap really makes life easier. I have a Cowon P1, which I absolutely love. If you aren't concerned with a stack, then I agree with grumpy, forego getting a nice dap and use the Mojo with a source that has a good UI and you are fine.
> 
> It sounds all well and good to use the Mojo in the go, just really think about carrying a stack around. Sometimes I find it annoying. Not that it's heavy, but it's thick and a pain in the rectum at times. If you are mostly at home, then it's a moot point.


 
  
  


mython said:


> I suspect you may be carrying your Mojo stack in the wrong place...


 

 I was wondering how he changes the tracks and volume!


----------



## xtr4

rpb65 said:


> I was wondering how he changes the tracks and volume!




Bowel movements


----------



## miketlse

rpb65 said:


> I was wondering how he changes the tracks and volume!




He has to press his balls.


----------



## Mython

Oh no, shhh, or someone may have a bright idea and design a 3rd-party 'special-interest' module for very _'niche'_ purposes.
  
  
  
_*Anyway, MOVING ON...!*_
  
  
  
  
  
 Who's cancelling Christmas so they have cash to buy an SD module in the new year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (I have a feeling this option may be more popular for singletons)


----------



## warrior1975

Mython LMAO. Well done sir. Out of thanks for the day, but tomorrow I'm coming back to thank you.


----------



## god-bluff

Sounds a cracking idea

Anyone like to make an educated guess as to how much the SD module might cost.

I hope no more than £150. Is that realistic?


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Oh no, shhh, or someone may have a bright idea and design a 3rd-party 'special-interest' module for very _'niche'_ purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Christmas will still go ahead - my M1 is in the post, and so the SD module will have to wait, until it appears on sale (remember it has been talked about for a year, so I will believe it when I see it).

In the interim for Christmas, maybe DAVE is a step too far this year, but maybe something beginning with H instead.
The trouble once I start down that route, is that I shall want better headphones, and a power amp......


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> .... the SD module will have to wait, until it appears on sale (remember it has been talked about for a year, so I will believe it when I see it).


 
  
  
 That's a legitimate comment, but I can assure you, now, that the SD module is not vapourware.   *Much* work has been going on at Chord HQ during 2016.


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> That's a legitimate comment, but I can assure you, now, that the SD module is not vapourware.   *Much* work has been going on at Chord HQ during 2016.




I am not doubting that a lot of work has been done.
Unfortunately I was hoping that the module would appear last Easter, when it would have been useful on my commute.

Every time that JF or RW has started discussing the 'module', the vision has changed yet again. It started as a simple SD card holder, then a screen got added into the design, and now JF is talking about a mystery device, with amazing , but undefined, functionality.
To anyone experienced in product development, this sounds like a classic case of 'requirements creep', where the product requirements get constantly updated, leading to continual rework of the product design. Inevitably the product release date keeps slipping to the right.

I am eagerly awaiting the announcements at CES, but I need something to look forward to at Christmas.


----------



## Jmask5

Anyone use this withe Denon headphones? Good? Bad? Specifically D7000


----------



## Hansotek

jmask5 said:


> Anyone use this withe Denon headphones? Good? Bad? Specifically D7000




I use the Mojo with my modded D2000 and the sound is excellent.


----------



## Jmask5

It seems on paper like it would be a good pair but I don't see too much impressions if any. Even with the TH900 not too much.


----------



## Delayeed

miketlse said:


> I am not doubting that a lot of work has been done.
> Unfortunately I was hoping that the module would appear last Easter, when it would have been useful on my commute.
> 
> Every time that JF or RW has started discussing the 'module', the vision has changed yet again. It started as a simple SD card holder, then a screen got added into the design, and now JF is talking about a mystery device, with amazing , but undefined, functionality.
> ...


 
 Wait, what? There's a player add-on coming? I remember seeing something like that being talked about like half a year ago but I thought it wasn't going to be a real product.


----------



## sling5s

Need some help. I'm looking for a USB to Coaxial Adapter for the Mojo to iPhone.
 I find the USB out of Mojo to be thin and brighter than Optical and Coaxial.
 So I'm wanting to use the USB to Coaxial adaptor and connect the Mojo via coaxial instead of USB from iPhone (camera kit).
 I'm wondering if the Audio S Redkey or any other budget USB to Coaxial adaptor will work with iPhone and not just PC or Mac.


----------



## GreenBow

There's a new pair of headphones been reviewed by What Hi-Fi and paired with the Mojo, and an LG G5. The B&W P9 Signature.
  
 This is the review of the headphones. http://www.whathifi.com/bw/p9-signature/review
  
 In the magazine they say use with the Mojo and G5.
  
 Just saying.


----------



## jwbrent

delayeed said:


> Wait, what? There's a player add-on coming? I remember seeing something like that being talked about like half a year ago but I thought it wasn't going to be a real product.


 

 I'm interested in this module and the DNLA module.


----------



## Delayeed

My Mojo has been shutting down on its own again. Blinking white for 1 second then 3 short red blinks then repeats that until it shuts down.
 I've tried 2 different USB cables to charge from my PC and also a 1.2A wall charger.

 It's also not thermal throttling since the thing isn't warm.

 Sometimes when I keep replugging the charging cable it stays on and shows white light non blinking. But then after like 10 hours or so goes back to retard mode and shuts down and starts blinking. (To clarify the blinking is the battery light not the balls)

 Any help appreciated...


----------



## miketlse

jwbrent said:


> I'm interested in this module and the DNLA module.





There may be only one multifunction module - the clues from Chord have been necessarily a bit cryptic.


----------



## jmills8

miketlse said:


> There may be only one multifunction module - the clues from Chord have been necessarily a bit cryptic.


Well they dont want to promise a date cause they want to release it by mid December 2016......... I made this up, just wishful thinking.


----------



## Andrei Sprogis

MOJO is one of the greatest portable amps ever created...
 When I just bought it, i was slightly dissapointed, because the sound was cold and sharp.
 But after the connection to my MacBook and warming it up for a while, the results were completely opposite.
 It's like a drug. Want to use it more and more each day


----------



## Rob Watts

grumpyoldguy said:


> antz123 said:
> 
> 
> > @GRUMPYOLDGUY
> ...


 
 If I were to use rounding then what you say is correct, there would be small signal non-linearity.
  
 But Mojo categorically does not use anything as crude as rounding to convert bit depths as the volume function is running at 16FS (705.6 kHz or 768 kHz) - I use extensive noise shaping to change bit depths. Mojo's noise shaping from beginning to end through all the intermediate paths (that is digital input to the 4e pulse array outputs) ensures 200 dB performance in band - that's better than 32 bit performance. The benefit of this is small signal non-linearity is much better, and this is essential for depth perception - the tiniest error in small signal amplitude, *no matter how small,* is audible in terms of truncation of perceived depth of sound-stage.
  
 Your assertion that analogue does not have these problems is incorrect. Any metal to metal interface contains oxides and other impurities - and copper oxide is diodic, and so attenuates small signals and creates small signal distortion. Moreover, carbon track volume controls are also non linear, as carbon composition has significant voltage dependency of resistance - another source of non-linearity. Analogue electronics additionally suffer from RF noise pick-up, which when added to an active stage will then create more noise floor modulation due to audio signal and random RF noise inter-modulation.
  
 Mojo, unlike all other non Chord DAC's, has no measurable noise floor modulation, and zero distortion of small signals, with no measurable fundamental signal non-linearity. This is not something that other DAC's can do, nor is it something that an analogue volume control can do too. And the benefit of all this is refinement and transparency - key ingredients for musicality.
  
 Rob


----------



## citraian

delayeed said:


> My Mojo has been shutting down on its own again. Blinking white for 1 second then 3 short red blinks then repeats that until it shuts down.
> 
> I've tried 2 different USB cables to charge from my PC and also a 1.2A wall charger.
> 
> ...




Same thing just started happening to me... 
Using an Anker charger here. 
Out of nowhere it shuts down and the charging led starts blinking. If I replug, the charging led doesn't blink and the mojo will work for some time just to randomly shut down and blink at some point...


----------



## GreenBow

Question is....does the Mojo outperform the new Audiolab M-DAC+?
  
 I think just and probably. Haha.


----------



## jmills8

greenbow said:


> Question is....does the Mojo outperform the new Audiolab M-DAC+?
> 
> I think just and probably. Haha.


portable? Compare it to the 

2Qute.


----------



## ThomasHK

rob watts said:


> If I were to use rounding then what you say is correct, there would be small signal non-linearity.
> 
> But Mojo categorically does not use anything as crude as rounding to convert bit depths as the volume function is running at 16FS (705.6 kHz or 768 kHz) - I use extensive noise shaping to change bit depths. Mojo's noise shaping from beginning to end through all the intermediate paths (that is digital input to the 4e pulse array outputs) ensures 200 dB performance in band - that's better than 32 bit performance. The benefit of this is small signal non-linearity is much better, and this is essential for depth perception - the tiniest error in small signal amplitude, *no matter how small,* is audible in terms of truncation of perceived depth of sound-stage.
> 
> ...


 
 I love how you take the time to come in here and correct false assumptions. Really learning a lot from all your input. Your piece on subjective testing was very informative and I'm sure I'll use parts of it in my day job (headphones engineer).
  
 On several occassions I've seen you mention that small signal modulation or non-linearity is introduced due to injected noise. Does this show up on IMD measurements, THD for very small level test signals, both or do you have to assess this somehow else?


----------



## betula

delayeed said:


> My Mojo has been shutting down on its own again. Blinking white for 1 second then 3 short red blinks then repeats that until it shuts down.
> I've tried 2 different USB cables to charge from my PC and also a 1.2A wall charger.
> 
> It's also not thermal throttling since the thing isn't warm.
> ...


 

 Very much sounds like a charger issue. PC USB ports usually do not have enough power to charge Mojo, so do not even bother with that. I would try a different wall charger (another 1A+ one).


----------



## antz123

@warrior1975
  
 Thank you, Yes as awesome it feels and I might say Stacking doesnt matter, practicality and portability of the same on a daily basis might be a big pain. I wont deny what you said. Just the world of DAP is equally confusing.  , dont think I can buy new device every other year, thus want to be future proof.


----------



## Mojo ideas

delayeed said:


> Wait, what? There's a player add-on coming? I remember seeing something like that being talked about like half a year ago but I thought it wasn't going to be a real product.


 Let's just say that I think if we've got this right the new product will put a small bulge in your pocket


----------



## Bengkia369

mojo ideas said:


> Let's just say that I think if we've got this right the new product will put a small bulge in your pocket




Sounds like a big hint something great is coming out - a Mojo DAP module!


----------



## Delayeed

mojo ideas said:


> Let's just say that I think if we've got this right the new product will put a small bulge in your pocket


 
 Oh gosh I'm already starting to feel it


----------



## ThomasHK

mojo ideas said:


> Let's just say that I think if we've got this right the new product will put a small bulge in your pocket


 
 Please have streaming... Please have streaming... Please have streaming...


----------



## Rob Watts

thomashk said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to use rounding then what you say is correct, there would be small signal non-linearity.
> ...


 
  
 Sure, noise floor modulation is easy to measure with the right test equipment (test equipment has its own noise floor modulation too). Simply run it with no signal, measure the noise floor, run the output at say 2.5v and you will see the noise floor rise using an FFT.
  
 So here is the noise floor modulation for Mojo:
  

  
 So red is no signal, blue is with 2.5v RMS. Why do I use 2.5v RMS? Because if it is higher than 2.5v the APX555 test equipment will give poorer measured performance. Mojo's performance is actually a challenge for most test gear, and you need state of the art measuring equipment to get accurate results. Now with normal DAC's, the noise floor will rise with the signal itself, so instead of it being constant at -175dB, it will rise to say -150dB.
  
 Unfortunately the ear/brain is very sensitive to this issue - noise floor modulation makes things sound bright, hard and aggressive. But actually we can hear levels well below the measuring limits of the best test gear; I have had digital FFT's with noise floor of -200 dB modulating to -190dB - something you would never be able to measure as it would be swamped by analogue noise - but removing the noise floor modulation results in the SQ becoming warmer and smoother.
  
 Rob


----------



## STR-1

I don't know how long the offer has been on their website but I see http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk are giving a free Mojo case with every Mojo ordered.


----------



## ThomasHK

rob watts said:


> Sure, noise floor modulation is easy to measure with the right test equipment (test equipment has its own noise floor modulation too). Simply run it with no signal, measure the noise floor, run the output at say 2.5v and you will see the noise floor rise using an FFT.
> 
> So here is the noise floor modulation for Mojo:
> 
> ...




Apologies if this is a stupid question but how do you distinguish this from harmonic distortion? The peaks seen in the fft are all harmonically related to the test signal. Is it because of the magnitude of the harmonics not going down as a function of frequency or are there harmonics below the fundamental that would indicate modulation?


----------



## Mimouille

Hey if anyone needs a stack to pair with the Mojo, check my signature, I have the AK100 mk2 plus sysconcept.


----------



## willowbrook

So I want to charge and play at the same time without using battery like a desktop dac/amp. I *do not* want to use the battery and let the mojo draw current only from the power supply. Does it matter if I plug the power source before turning it on or plugging it in after turning it on?


----------



## GreenBow

thomashk said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just say that I think if we've got this right the new product will put a small bulge in your pocket
> ...


 
  
 Please have another model without streaming, so we that don't stream need not pay for streaming('s) implementation. Please!


----------



## 435279

hifuguy said:


> Hi Guys... I'm looking for your experiences and prevailing wisdom for making a Mojo a remotely-located Roon-capable endpoint. So here's what's on my mind. We know from Rob and our experience that the Mojo is quite good at protecting SQ from jitter. Yet, I think it fair to say it isn't immune to it either. Also, we know that the Mojo likes being fed optically, as it eliminates a source of RF modulation. So, specifically in the context of using a Mojo, what is the smart move when balancing sound quality versus cost, in the following scenarios. Or are the rave reviews everywhere for the MicroRendu simply a dominating reality (even with the Mojo), nothing else is really even close, so just start saving mass quantities of money?
> 
> One - Sonore SonicOrbiter SE - Feeding Mojo Optically
> Two - Sonore SonicOrbiter SE - Feeding Mojo via USB
> ...


 
  
 I do option 4 all the time, sounds great to me and a lot cheaper than the Sonore options.
  
 I'm using DietPi on the Raspberry Pi.


----------



## Mython

willowbrook said:


> So I want to charge and play at the same time without using battery like a desktop dac/amp. I *do not* want to use the battery and let the mojo draw current only from the power supply. Does it matter if I plug the power source before turning it on or plugging it in after turning it on?


 
  
  
 You cannot completely avoid using Mojos battery. As John Franks has remarked, there is a slight net drain on the battery, even whilst plugged-in.
  
  
 Please see the discussion in the section of post #3, entitled  _'Battery & Charging'  /  'What happens when you charge & listen at the same time?_'
  
  
 Also, Rob has been good enough to provide me with additional detail on this matter, today (which I am also adding to the above section in post #3, but will share here):
  
  


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> the battery is always connected - but - when the charger is on, and the battery is fully charged, then the trickle charge is balanced by the current that the amp needs, so no nett charge going into the battery - its just going from the charger to the amp... The battery is still providing a low impedance, and dynamic surge currents though, but the average DC current is just matched by the charger.
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks for clarifying, Rob.


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sure that this has been asked before.
> Does it do any damage if one inadvertently puts power into the micro USB port?


 
  
  
 Quote:


			
				miketlse said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Just to follow-up on this, I asked Rob and he's confirmed, which I've now added to *post #3* under *'Battery & Charging' \ 'Does it do any damage if one inadvertently puts power into the microUSB data port?*'


----------



## willowbrook

mython said:


> You cannot completely avoid using Mojos battery. As John Franks has remarked, there is a slight net drain on the battery, even whilst plugged-in.
> 
> 
> Please see the discussion in the section of post #3, entitled  _'Battery & Charging'  /  'What happens when you charge & listen at the same time?_'
> ...


 
 Thanks, so basically turn the mojo on and then plug in = trickle charge mode = no timer. To reset the timer, plug it again. I guess it's just like a phone using battery as main source while charger charges the battery constantly. I don't know if draining battery completely-->charging or trickle charging is better.


----------



## Mython

> Originally Posted by *willowbrook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess it's just like a phone using battery as main source while charger charges the battery constantly.


 
  
  
 I've edited my previous reply to you (which I've reflected, in the quoted text you see below this sentence) , so please refer to that (I was editing it, and updating posts #2 and #3, whilst you were posting your reply, so, sorry, I was unaware)
  
  


mython said:


> willowbrook said:
> 
> 
> > So I want to charge and play at the same time without using battery like a desktop dac/amp. I *do not* want to use the battery and let the mojo draw current only from the power supply. Does it matter if I plug the power source before turning it on or plugging it in after turning it on?
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
   Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willowbrook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, so basically turn the mojo on and then plug in = trickle charge mode = no timer.


 
  
  
 I think that would depend on what charge state Mojo is in to begin with. If Mojo was already fully-charged, then _yes_, provided I am understanding your meaning correctly.
  
  
   Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willowbrook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if draining battery completely-->charging or trickle charging is better.


 
  
 Lithium batteries are rather contentious, in terms of how people say they should be used, but not all lithium batteries use the same chemistry (other than the lithium component), so not all lithium batteries necessarily behave in the same way, or need to be used in the same way.
  
 Personally, I would have no concerns about using Mojo plugged-in, whilst in a fully-charged state, on a regular basis.
  


rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Also see the sub-heading *'Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24-7?'*, in the 'Battery & Charging' section, near the bottom of post #3
  
  
 .


----------



## Okkultus

Can anyone tell me what is the frequency response/range of the Mojo? Thanks.


----------



## Mython

okkultus said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the frequency response/range of the Mojo? Thanks.


 
  
 Please look near the top of *post #3*, in the section entitled* 'Device Performance Measurements'*, and you will find links for independent measurements.


----------



## willowbrook

mython said:


> I've edited my previous reply to you (which I've reflected, in the quoted text you see below this sentence) , so please refer to that (I was editing it, and updating posts #2 and #3, whilst you were posting your reply, so, sorry, I was unaware)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks. I turned my mojo off while in full charge state and the white light disappeared, but I am guessing mojo is still drawing a little bit of current to keep it fully charged. I will turn it on tomorrow and see if it will start charging. If not, I'll just have to replug it everytime I guess.


----------



## Skyyyeman

mojo ideas said:


> Let's just say that I think if we've got this right the new product will put a small bulge in your pocket


 

 ​"Is that a Mojo in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?"
  
 -- A friendly woman


----------



## Hellvis

skyyyeman said:


> ​"Is that a Mojo in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?"
> 
> -- A friendly woman


 
 "I have Mojo in my pocket".


----------



## Light - Man

skyyyeman said:


> ​"Is that a Mojo in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?"
> 
> -- A friendly woman


 
 You Guys are going to get us all into trouble - with our wife's!


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> skyyyeman said:
> 
> 
> > ​"Is that a Mojo in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?"
> ...


 
  
  
 By coincidence, *this thread* was posted last night


----------



## GreenBow

I am confused by one aspect of the whole Mojo battery charging thing, and I have read all the posts.
  
 What confuses me is that there is only one set of wires connecting the battery to the Mojo circuit board. (Or only one set that I have seen.) I think that must mean something no-one has mentioned that when the Mojo is plugged in and playing at the same time. At some points in time the Mojo must be taking power to play music straight from the charger.
  
 Meaning when the battery level drops a little and the charger is engaged. The charger is supplying more power than the battery is supplying to the Mojo. To make sure the Mojo keeps playing and tops up the battery.
  
 However I keep reading that the Mojo only takes power from the battery. How can that be right? I can't imagine how the charger is supplying power to the battery going up the battery cable. While at the same time power is coming down the charger cable to run the Mojo.
  
 I guess I must be seeing this all wrong. I have tried to imagine it with diodes in place but still can't figure it out.
  
 Maybe I just don't understand the battery.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> What confuses me is that there is only one set of wires connecting the battery to the Mojo circuit board. (Or only one set that I have seen.) I think that must mean something no-one has mentioned that when the Mojo is plugged in and playing at the same time.
> 
> At some points in time the Mojo must be taking power to play music straight from the charger.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you see what I posted, earlier (on this same page), from Rob?:
  
  


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> the battery is always connected - but - when the charger is on, and the battery is fully charged, then the trickle charge is balanced by the current that the amp needs, so no nett charge going into the battery - its just going from the charger to the amp... The battery is still providing a low impedance, and dynamic surge currents though, but the average DC current is just matched by the charger.
> ...


----------



## GreenBow

Yes of course @Mython. However it doesn't describe what state the Mojo is in does it? Playing, off, on but not playing.
  
 He is talking about when there is no net charge on the battery. I am talking about when the battery level has dropped and when it needs a bit of charge. (While charging and playing, from a full battery.)
  
 To be honest though I have probably over looked a simple principle of electronics and should know better.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> Yes of course @Mython. However it doesn't describe what state the Mojo is in does it? Playing, off, on but not playing.
> 
> He is talking about when there is no net charge on the battery. I am talking about when the battery level has dropped and when it needs a bit of charge. (While charging and playing, from a full battery.)
> 
> To be honest though I have probably over looked a simple principle of electronics and should know better.


 
  
  
 I can see what you mean.       Rather than speculate, I will let Rob answer your query, when he has time, but that probably won't be today, as he has his hands full, at the moment.


----------



## warrior1975

antz123 said:


> @warrior1975
> 
> 
> Thank you, Yes as awesome it feels and I might say Stacking doesnt matter, practicality and portability of the same on a daily basis might be a big pain. I wont deny what you said. Just the world of DAP is equally confusing.  , dont think I can buy new device every other year, thus want to be future proof.




There are lots of great daps out now. My current favorite is the Cowon P1. You can find then for $699 now and it's my favorite player. Has plenty of power, excellent sound, eq, dsp, etc. I think the sound is comparable with the Mojo.


----------



## Light - Man

mython said:


> I can see what you mean.       Rather than *speculate*, I will let Rob answer your query, when he has time, but that probably won't be today, as *he has his hands full*, at the moment.


 
 Now you have us all intrigued as to what he may have in his hands today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The other speculation however is now over - as I confidently predict that power is consumed when the unit is on whether it is playing or not but it will automatically detects when the battery needs to be charged again, including when it is switched off. (but having said it confidentially, I may be wrong
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> ... you have us all intrigued as to what he may have in his hands today?


 
  
 Nothing exciting.    Exceedingly mundane, actually.   Think no more of it.
  
  
 Anyway, I'm glad you've drawn a conclusion


----------



## Bengkia369

warrior1975 said:


> There are lots of great daps out now. My current favorite is the Cowon P1. You can find then for $699 now and it's my favorite player. Has plenty of power, excellent sound, eq, dsp, etc. I think the sound is comparable with the Mojo.




Seriously?! I really don't think so. I used to have a P1 and also the Mojo, Mojo is way above the sound quality of what the P1 can deliver. Even my AK240 had no match to Mojo's clarity, depth and transparency.


----------



## AndrewH13

bengkia369 said:


> Seriously?! I really don't think so. I used to have a P1 and also the Mojo, Mojo is way above the sound quality of what the P1 can deliver. Even my AK240 had no match to Mojo's clarity, depth and transparency.




You listened to QP1R? It's the only DAP I enjoy at a similar level to Mojo and Hugo.


----------



## jwbrent

I received my Mojo today and it is charging up right now. I do have one question that I don't believe is covered by this thread's FAQ: I noticed the balls spin freely in its sockets, to the point where there is some rattling if I shake the Mojo. Is this normal?
  
 I owned a Hugo and the ball used for volume was really tight, so that is why I'm asking.
  
 Love the coupon for a free DXD or DSD download ... nice!


----------



## Delayeed

jwbrent said:


> I received my Mojo today and it is charging up right now. I do have one question that I don't believe is covered by this thread's FAQ: I noticed the balls spin freely in its sockets, to the point where there is some rattling if I shake the Mojo. Is this normal?
> 
> I owned a Hugo and the ball used for volume was really tight, so that is why I'm asking.
> 
> Love the coupon for a free DXD or DSD download ... nice!


 
 Yes its normal. Have fun with it


----------



## jmills8

jwbrent said:


> I received my Mojo today and it is charging up right now. I do have one question that I don't believe is covered by this thread's FAQ: I noticed the balls spin freely in its sockets, to the point where there is some rattling if I shake the Mojo. Is this normal?
> 
> I owned a Hugo and the ball used for volume was really tight, so that is why I'm asking.
> 
> Love the coupon for a free DXD or DSD download ... nice!


Its not normal to be shaking the Mojo inorder to see its balls go round and round.


----------



## Bengkia369

Who here love to rub the balls on your Mojo when you too free & nothing better to do?!


----------



## GreenBow

Please not this again?


----------



## warrior1975

bengkia369 said:


> Seriously?! I really don't think so. I used to have a P1 and also the Mojo, Mojo is way above the sound quality of what the P1 can deliver. Even my AK240 had no match to Mojo's clarity, depth and transparency.




I have to respectfully disagree. They sound different, but I think the P1 is an excellent performer, and I prefer it over the ak240, by far.


----------



## NaiveSound

mojo ideas said:


> Let's just say that I think if we've got this right the new product will put a small bulge in your pocket




I don't know if that means expensive or under 150$


----------



## warrior1975

I can't imagine it being too pricey as the Mojo is a bargain. But hey, you never know, the case is pretty expensive... This whatever it will be, could be pricey as well.


----------



## jarnopp

naivesound said:


> I don't know if that means expensive or under 150$




Realistically speaking, any flavor of DAP with SD card, screen or app-based control (which would need Bluetooth or wifi) and potentially streaming capabilities is going to be at least $299, maybe up to the price of Mojo even. 

Just don't want to see a great product with a ton of complaints about price. Mojo is practically priceless already, so lets recognize what is being delivered (when it is actually delivered).


----------



## doggiemom

warrior1975 said:


> I can't imagine it being too pricey as the Mojo is a bargain. But hey, you never know, the case is pretty expensive... This whatever it will be, could be pricey as well.


 

 I got a good deal on the case, but was bummed when I received the cable pack to find that the adapter module will not work with the case on.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That defeats the purpose for me, as the only time I would require a case would be when I'm using the Mojo at work with a phone as the source.


----------



## howdy

doggiemom said:


> I got a good deal on the case, but was bummed when I received the cable pack to find that the adapter module will not work with the case on.  :confused_face:   That defeats the purpose for me, as the only time I would require a case would be when I'm using the Mojo at work with a phone as the source.



What deal did you get on the case?


----------



## warrior1975

doggiemom said:


> I got a good deal on the case, but was bummed when I received the cable pack to find that the adapter module will not work with the case on.  :confused_face:   That defeats the purpose for me, as the only time I would require a case would be when I'm using the Mojo at work with a phone as the source.




That's disappointing, to say the least.


----------



## Mython

doggiemom said:


> warrior1975 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine it being too pricey as the Mojo is a bargain. But hey, you never know, the case is pretty expensive... This whatever it will be, could be pricey as well.
> ...


 
  
 I'm sorry you are disappointed by the standard case not accommodating the add-on module; it definitely isn't Chord's intention to mislead anyone into believing that the standard case will accommodate the module.
  
 The official Chord case for Mojo was actually released some time before the cable accessory pack became available, and Chord themselves have never officially bundled the 2 products, to my knowledge.
  
  
  
 As mentioned in the Accessories section of post #3, a suitable case will be made available, for add-on module users, in the near future.
  
 This is also relevant:
  


mojo ideas said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > greenbow said:
> ...


----------



## jwbrent

I finished charging my Mojo so I took a closer look on all sides and there is what looks like a blocky QR code with a number beneath it that sits between the headphone outputs. It does not match the serial number.
  
 I've never see this in any of the photos of the Mojo. Anybody have an idea what this is?


----------



## Mython

jwbrent said:


> I finished charging my Mojo so I took a closer look on all sides and there is what looks like a blocky QR code with a number beneath it that sits between the headphone outputs. It does not match the serial number.
> 
> I've never see this in any of the photos of the Mojo. Anybody have an idea what this is?


 
  
  
 Is it a sticker or is it permanently laser ablated on Mojos casing?
  
 Any chance you could post a pic, please?


----------



## jwbrent

mython said:


> Is it a sticker or is it permanently laser ablated on Mojos casing?
> 
> Any chance you could post a pic, please?


 

 It's not a sticker, definitely imprinted on the chassis. I can take a picture tomorrow and post it. So, it sounds like this is an unusual situation?


----------



## jwbrent

There were a couple others who recently posted they just got new Mojos ... it would be interesting to hear whether they have the same imprinting.


----------



## GreenBow

jwbrent said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a sticker or is it permanently laser ablated on Mojos casing?
> ...


 
  
 All curious now. Can't wait to see picture.


----------



## Naugrim

jwbrent said:


> There were a couple others who recently posted they just got new Mojos ... it would be interesting to hear whether they have the same imprinting.


 
 I've had mine a week. Got it from the UK. Nothing like that.


----------



## warrior1975

jwbrent said:


> It's not a sticker, definitely imprinted on the chassis. I can take a picture tomorrow and post it. So, it sounds like this is an unusual situation?




Where did you buy it?


----------



## jwbrent

naugrim said:


> I've had mine a week. Got it from the UK. Nothing like that.


 

 Thank you for replying.
  
 The imprint is kind of ugly, don't know why Chord would do this.


----------



## Mediahound

jwbrent said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> The imprint is kind of ugly, don't know why Chord would do this.


 

 You could have a fake product or something. Did you buy it from an authorized retailer?


----------



## jwbrent

mediahound said:


> You could have a fake product or something. Did you buy it from an authorized retailer?


 

 Yes, FatWyre off of Amazon. I thought it might be a fake too, especially if Chord sources its parts from China. But why would you identify your fake as a fake?
  
 I think I know what it is: it's like the golden ticket in Willy Wonka. I have a special Mojo, and for being so lucky, Chord is giving me a Dave!


----------



## music4mhell

jwbrent said:


> mediahound said:
> 
> 
> > You could have a fake product or something. Did you buy it from an authorized retailer?
> ...


 
 Just call Chord Customer care and confirm the Serial no. whether it exists in their database and sold to the same seller which you have bought from !
 Anyways Amazon guarantee is there, no need to worry !


----------



## Rob Watts

greenbow said:


> Yes of course @Mython. However it doesn't describe what state the Mojo is in does it? Playing, off, on but not playing.
> 
> He is talking about when there is no net charge on the battery. I am talking about when the battery level has dropped and when it needs a bit of charge. (While charging and playing, from a full battery.)
> 
> To be honest though I have probably over looked a simple principle of electronics and should know better.


 
 To understand it better, let's assume Mojo is off and charging.
  
 Now the charger has two modes of normal operation - constant current, which is set to 330 mA, and constant voltage which is set to 8.200 V. Now when the non charging battery battery voltage is less than 8.200 V, then the charger supplies a constant current. But when the non charging battery voltage gets close to 8.200 V, then the charger switches mode to constant voltage at 8.200 V. The current that is charging the battery then slowly falls from the initial 330mA, to zero - its in the trickle charge mode now. Eventually, the non charging battery voltage hits exactly 8.200 V, the charger is in constant voltage mode of 8.200 V, no current now flows into the battery, and the charger switches off automatically. When the battery voltage falls to 8.0 volts, then the charger will return to charging. Tip - if you want to force the charger to top up Mojo's battery to 8.200 V then removing the charge USB, wait 5 seconds, reattach, and the charger will top it up to 8.200 V.
  
 Now imagine that Mojo is on at the same time as it is charging. In this case, the battery will continue to charge until it gets to 8.200 V, and the charger is set to voltage mode and gives 8.200 V too; so no current flows into or out of the battery; but Mojo itself is drawing 180 mA of DC current, and this will simply come from the charger - so the charger will supply the needed 180 mA for Mojo. It will do this for ever, and it won't switch off. This is intended, as it means that the battery is effectively not being used to supply the bulk of the current, won't charge or discharge, is held at a safe level, and will operate like this for a very long time.
  
 Now we have been talking about DC currents, and this is indeed the vast bulk of the current. But what about dynamic currents and noise? Because the output impedance of the battery is much lower than the charger, then the noise of the charger is reduced; also dynamic currents still comes from the battery. So running in this mode ensures the best of both worlds - low RF and audio band noise from the battery, large dynamic currents available, and low PSU impedance too - but without the worry of the battery wearing out from charge and discharge cycles.
  
 I hope this clarifies.
  
 Rob


----------



## RobinTim

Dear all,
 I recently got my Ultimate Ears EU-18 and am now looking for a good way to play music on the go. Not sure wether to get the Chord Mojo and use it with my iphone 6s or the Onkyo-DP-X1b as a designated device.
 Which one would produce the better sound? Where would be the advantages and disadvantages? I would mostly plan on using it with Tidal (Offline) and some high res files.
 Thanks


----------



## jmills8

robintim said:


> Dear all,
> I recently got my Ultimate Ears EU-18 and am now looking for a good way to play music on the go. Not sure wether to get the Chord Mojo and use it with my iphone 6s or the Onkyo-DP-X1b as a designated device.
> Which one would produce the better sound? Where would be the advantages and disadvantages? I would mostly plan on using it with Tidal (Offline) and some high res files.
> Thanks


Hugo or Mojo.


----------



## PhilW

Depends how quickly the retailers are rotating stock. The last batch that arrived with us has completely different packaging and a qr code lasered on one end of the mojo.


----------



## doraymon

miksu said:


> I have listened now to Hugo, 2Qute and Mojo with Senn HD600. Hugo was the best in terms of snap and resolution but got glare in highs I couldn't stand. Same goes now with the other two. Bought Mojo since it was told to be a bit more dark but still the same glare and hiss, especially with female voice s and f. I'm using laptop and USB connection with Audioquest Jitterbug (also tried without). Tested also with Gustard U12 USB to optical converter and with that bass goes away but glare stays.
> 
> Since Chord DACs should be great according to all reviews there must be something wrong with my setup. Or maybe I'm too sensitive to highs? Any ideas what to try? There isn't any glare problems with some other DACS I've tested recently, but otherwise they haven't been on par with Hugo/Mojo.



I own both Hugo and Mojo and the only time I heard sibilance or harshness in the treble was with (and due to) the K3003i IEMs. No problem at all with SE846, Hifiman Edition X (V1 & V2), Meze 99 Classics.
All of these I tested directly and consider myself very sensitive to sibilance and aggressive treble.
I suspect it's your 600s, although I never heard they are bright.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

I read the FAQ in comment #3 and I was thinking about the ultra-precise timings Rob talked about often. And I have a question: should it be expected to sound noticeabley less distinct if the cable going to one ear is 12 inches longer than the other? Based on what he was saying, should that be enough to throw the Mojo off it's ideal timing and thus presentation?

EDIT: If 12" isn't enough difference to make a noricable degradation of sound clarity, how much differential is?


----------



## Rob Watts

dj the rocket said:


> I read the FAQ in comment #3 and I was thinking about the ultra-precise timings Rob talked about often. And I have a question: should it be expected to sound noticeabley less distinct if the cable going to one ear is 12 inches longer than the other? Based on what he was saying, should that be enough to throw the Mojo off it's ideal timing and thus presentation?
> 
> EDIT: If 12" isn't enough difference to make a noricable degradation of sound clarity, how much differential is?


 
 A fixed delay of about 10 nS would be completely inaudible - and this is not where the problem lies.
  
 If you were to randomly adjust the timing (adding or not adding it), then the delay would become audible and measurable - it is because the delay (or timing) is constantly non-linearly changing that it has important consequences for sound quality.
  
 Now the levels of delay is much worse than this, simple interpolation filters have timing errors on transients of  around 100 uS - that's like randomly adding 2 miles of wire or not - and this then becomes highly audible.
  
 Rob


----------



## miketlse

rob watts said:


> ....that's like randomly adding 2 miles of wire or not - and this then becomes highly audible.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 I assume that if the OP randomly added 2 miles of wire or not into the cable to just one earpiece - the impact on impedance and frequency response for that earpiece would also be highly audible.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > ....that's like randomly adding 2 miles of wire or not - and this then becomes highly audible.
> ...


 
  
  
 Anyone _*that* _random is *beyond* even Rob's skill to help!


----------



## jwbrent

philw said:


> Depends how quickly the retailers are rotating stock. The last batch that arrived with us has completely different packaging and a qr code lasered on one end of the mojo.


 

 Aha, so this QR code on the Mojo is now normal. At least I know I have the latest version.
  
 @Rob Watts, is there a reason why Chord decided to add this, and what do the numbers beneath it represent?


----------



## jwbrent

I am ecstatically enjoying the sound of my new Mojo with my AK240SS as a transport. I find the tonal character is highly synergistic with my K712s.
  
 I had previously purchased a right angled 7cm OTG cable off eBay that works perfectly between my Mojo/240SS stack, but I can't help wondering whether the Audio Technica mentioned in this thread's FAQ would be better sounding. There's a 7cm version of the AT on eBay, but it sells for ~$70 and is not right angled.
  
 I may wait for other 7cm options that are right angled; it's a clean looking connection.


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Yes of course @Mython. However it doesn't describe what state the Mojo is in does it? Playing, off, on but not playing.
> ...


 
  
 Hi thank you Rob for your patience.
  
 This conversation started in my post http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/26310#post_13031709 
  
 Anyway with reference to your reply:
  
Your paragraph one:
 You are suggesting that the charger is running at constant voltage of 8.2V under certain conditions. However they are 5V chargers. I thought I understood that you did some clever electronics and got the charging circuit within the Mojo up to 8.2V. I read that somewhere, but goodness knows where.
  
Your paragraph two:
 You said of the battery. It won't charge or discharge, is held at a safe level, and will operate like this for a very long time. However mine would not remain constantly fully charged. It charges for a while and then the charging circuit switches off, and it runs from battery.
  
Your paragraph two again:
 This is getting at what I was asking originally on page 1755. Where the Mojo gets power from when the battery starts off fully charged. Then while plugged in, discharges a little from use, causing the charger to re-engage. (I recall ages back you said the charger starts up once the battery level falls 0.2V.)
  
 You see I was asking from the point of view that the Mojo gets its power from the battery in most circumstances. Meaning it's used as a battery powered device. Thus negating PSU noise in the circuits, allowing for a better audio quality sound. ..However we that use the Mojo as a desktop device are in a different situation. Thinking about this was trying to work out what was happening. I was sure the Mojo was playing music from power supplied by the charger. Yet people keep butting in and saying the Mojo can only take power from the battery.
  
Your  paragraph three:
 However you seem to be explaining here that the Mojo drawing power from the charger to play music is OK. Explaining that noise is negated from the charger because of the output impedance of the battery.
  
  
 Anyway thank you again. You see I asked ages ago if the Mojo could be run from a charger, with the battery removed. Someone gave me a blunt one word answer of no.
  
 Yet I have been wrangling with this for ages. This is the crux of what I am wondering. I am thinking in terms of using the Mojo as a desktop device only. Could I remove the battery and run it from a PSU only? I figured the Mojo had to be running off the charger for audio, when charging whilst playing. (Which I am sure you just said it does.)  
  
 If it were possible to run the Mojo from a PSU (and without a battery) there would be an issue. It would mean having to supply the Mojo with a very clean PSU. That's precisely what I have thinking. Please is that possible?


----------



## corius

miketlse said:


> I assume that if the OP randomly added 2 miles of wire or not into the cable to just one earpiece - the impact on impedance and frequency response for that earpiece would also be highly audible.


 
 The frequency response would depend on whether the wire was coiled or straight.
  
 I suggest you try it as an experiment and get back to the group with your findings. Or, even better, tell the Sony Z1/A1  and AK380 threads. That should keep them busy for a while!


----------



## howdy

I just bought mine and it has a sticker on the back but has the newer style box. I bought it from Amazon UK. Are there confirmed fakes out there?


----------



## jwbrent

Here's the picture I promised of the QR code/number on my new Mojo ...


----------



## GreenBow

jwbrent said:


> Here's the picture I promised of the QR code/number on my new Mojo ...


 
  
 Definitely would not have expected that. You're going to have to see what Chord Electronics say. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Mediahound

^ That looks quite strange indeed. You would think they would make the ink dark grey or something so it blends in better.


----------



## Mython

mediahound said:


> ^ That looks quite strange indeed. You would think they would make the ink dark grey or something so it blends in better.


 
  
  
 It's not ink - it's laser-ablated.
  
  
  
 I admit I don't know the reason for the placement, however.


----------



## Mediahound

Maybe it's something new Chord is doing to prevent counterfeiting? Let's hope we can get some confirmation.


----------



## Mython

It's not the purpose that I'm wondering about; it's just the placement.


----------



## maxh22

Have you tried scanning it? I'm thinking it either sends you to the product registration page and or the official CHORDMOJO.COM homepage.


----------



## Mython

maxh22 said:


> Have you tried scanning it? I'm thinking it either sends you to the product registration page and or the official CHORDMOJO.COM homepage.


 
  
  
 No, it sends you _*here*_


----------



## AndrewH13

mython said:


> No, it sends you _*here*_




Don't Mython, some people will believe you


----------



## headwhacker

mython said:


> No, it sends you _*here*_


 
  
 Oh man I missed the 80's


----------



## AlexB73

I just received Mojo. I use it in my desktop audio system connected by SPDIF cable to Cary 303 CD player. I don’t like Mojo sound out of box. It is dry, scratchy, too digital. It is not smooth, hot, analog and musical. The resolution is not in the level as I expected. After 30 hours, of break-in sound has improved a little. So, I hope that a long break-in should help. How much time take Mojo break-in?


----------



## doggiemom

mython said:


> I'm sorry you are disappointed by the standard case not accommodating the add-on module; it definitely isn't Chord's intention to mislead anyone into believing that the standard case will accommodate the module.


 
 I definitely don't think that Chord intentionally mislead anyone, it was my bad for not doing more research before buying the case.  That being said, it never occurred to me to check the FAQ or other source to research a case...... if I were buying a cable or something like that I would, but for an OEM case it seemed like a no-brainer. 





 I guess there are no no-brainers when dealing with a product evolving as quickly as the Mojo!


----------



## theveterans

alexb73 said:


> I just received Mojo. I use it in my desktop audio system connected by SPDIF cable to Cary 303 CD player. I don’t like Mojo sound out of box. It is dry, scratchy, too digital. It is not smooth, hot, analog and musical. The resolution is not in the level as I expected. After 30 hours, of break-in sound has improved a little. So, I hope that a long break-in should help. How much time take Mojo break-in?


 
  
 Funny, OOTB my early production Mojo sounded too smooth, too analog and too soft and too much bass bloom to sound musical lol. After warming them up for a bit, they opened up and now sounding very dynamic with a bit more prominent treble while sounding smooth without being dry, harsh nor digital at all.


----------



## maxh22

alexb73 said:


> I just received Mojo. I use it in my desktop audio system connected by SPDIF cable to Cary 303 CD player. I don’t like Mojo sound out of box. It is dry, scratchy, too digital. It is not smooth, hot, analog and musical. The resolution is not in the level as I expected. After 30 hours, of break-in sound has improved a little. So, I hope that a long break-in should help. How much time take Mojo break-in?




Hmmm. If the sound is dry, digital, and hard sounding I suspect it's the spidif output of your Cary cd player. I have played around with different toslink sources and definitely hear differences among them. Even though Mojo is good at rejecting jitter internally , it is best to have a clean low jitter source. Lucky for you, there are gadgets that can solve this problem by reclocking and regenerating the signal.

One of these devices is the Ifi spidif ipurifier. It is very affordable at just $150 and will make Mojo sound more fluid and musical.

https://www.amazon.com/SPDIF-iPurifier-Digital-Optical-Filter/dp/B01KKFTM5S

Another one is the Wyred 4 Remedy. This one has many great reviews and is used by many people on these forums including some mojo owners.

Although I will add that since the device upsamples the data to 96kHz before sending it off to Mojo, it is not bit-perfect. Rob Watts doesn't recommend it.

https://wyred4sound.com/products/digital-converters/remedy-reclocker


----------



## AlexB73

Why iFi iDSD Micro sounds smooth and musical in the same setup?
 The only difference are adapters from 3.5mm to RCA.
 For analog output I use good quality Audioquest adapter and for SPDIF this one:
 https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B003GYUI04/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jwbrent

maxh22 said:


> Have you tried scanning it? I'm thinking it either sends you to the product registration page and or the official CHORDMOJO.COM homepage.


 

 I tried scanning it but the QR is too small. It seems a little blocky to be a valid QR.


----------



## AlexB73

The same setup sounds musical with ifi idsd Micro. The only difference are 3.5mm to RCA adapters.


----------



## LionelH2

Is 5v the maximum input voltage for the Mojo charging input?


----------



## x RELIC x

alexb73 said:


> I just received Mojo. I use it in my desktop audio system connected by SPDIF cable to Cary 303 CD player. I don’t like Mojo sound out of box. It is dry, scratchy, too digital. It is not smooth, hot, analog and musical. The resolution is not in the level as I expected. After 30 hours, of break-in sound has improved a little. So, I hope that a long break-in should help. How much time take Mojo break-in?




I didn't hear any burn in, others swear over a couple hundred hours. My thoughts are your brain gets used to the subtleties the Mojo presents. What headphones are you using? Also, please identify which if the S/PDIF interfaces you are using, coaxial or optical.




maxh22 said:


> Hmmm. If the sound is dry, digital, and hard sounding I suspect it's the spidif output of your Cary cd player. I have played around with different toslink sources and definitely hear differences among them. Even though Mojo is good at rejecting jitter internally , it is best to have a clean low jitter source. Lucky for you, there are gadgets that can solve this problem by reclocking and regenerating the signal.
> 
> One of these devices is the Ifi spidif ipurifier. It is very affordable at just $150 and will make Mojo sound more fluid and musical.
> 
> ...




Rob has pointed out that it isn't jitter with his DACs. He has said a wet string could almost be used as far as jitter is concerned. As he's pointed out many times it's likely that there is RF noise getting in to the system and modulating the noise floor causing a hardness to the sound.


----------



## HiFiChris

I really wonder why there is now a QR code thingie between the two headphone outputs. I am glad that my Mojo that I bought a little over three months ago (right after Amazon Germany finally got the Mojo in stock for the very first time) doesn't have it yet.

 It would be nice if any of the Chord Electronics representatives could shed some light on why there is now this laser engraving between the headphone ports.


----------



## GreenBow

alexb73 said:


> I just received Mojo. I use it in my desktop audio system connected by SPDIF cable to Cary 303 CD player. I don’t like Mojo sound out of box. It is dry, scratchy, too digital. It is not smooth, hot, analog and musical. The resolution is not in the level as I expected. After 30 hours, of break-in sound has improved a little. So, I hope that a long break-in should help. How much time take Mojo break-in?


 
  
 It took me ages to get used to the Mojo.
  
 At first I found it hollow, cold, and thin, however more detailed than my other DAC. Since it was more detailed I persisted with it for a while suspecting some burn-in. (Or brain burn in which some suggest.)
  
 After about ten days I noticed it seemed very smooth, because there were no rough hiccups from poor  quality conversion. After that uphill moment, it continued being all uphill. I adjusted or it adjusted and it was all that everyone says it is.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

rob watts said:


> A fixed delay of about 10 nS would be completely inaudible - and this is not where the problem lies.
> 
> If you were to randomly adjust the timing (adding or not adding it), then the delay would become audible and measurable - it is because the delay (or timing) is constantly non-linearly changing that it has important consequences for sound quality.
> 
> ...




Thank you, for being both prompt and informative! So inconsistent, non-linear timing inaccuracies are what cause problems in how we perceive the sound? That is surprising, since the opposite is true with adding dithering. There the randomness is what makes dithering next to being INaudible! Are we maybe talking about two completely unrelated kinds of audio processing in our brains?


----------



## NaiveSound

Any deals this weekend on a mojo case?


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> No, it sends you _*here*_


 
  
 You could have chosen https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/qualifications-important-mojo-key-your-success-liz-ryan


----------



## Mojo ideas

doggiemom said:


> I got a good deal on the case, but was bummed when I received the cable pack to find that the adapter module will not work with the case on.  :confused_face:   That defeats the purpose for me, as the only time I would require a case would be when I'm using the Mojo at work with a phone as the source.


 The longer case will be available shortly. Unfortunate there was no way we could acomodate the simple adaptor or far more importantly the next far more complicated adaptor without increasing the length of the case.


----------



## NaiveSound

mojo ideas said:


> The longer case will be available shortly. Unfortunate there was no way we could acomodate the simple adaptor or far more importantly the next far more complicated adaptor without increasing the length of the case.




Will the SD module be touchscreen? Will it have a screen at all?


----------



## AlexB73

greenbow said:


> It took me ages to get used to the Mojo.
> 
> At first I found it hollow, cold, and thin, however more detailed than my other DAC. Since it was more detailed I persisted with it for a while suspecting some burn-in. (Or brain burn in which some suggest.)
> 
> After about ten days I noticed it seemed very smooth, because there were no rough hiccups from poor  quality conversion. After that uphill moment, it continued being all uphill. I adjusted or it adjusted and it was all that everyone says it is.


 

 Yes, exactly like you wrote  "hollow, cold, and thin".
 But,  I believe in break-in. I did a lot of tweaks with my tube amplifiers and I built from scratch my tube phonostage.
 I can say, that even brand new cathode resistors (are shunted by capacitors) sound horrible during breck-in period.
  
 I listen Mojo in my system with 300B amplifier and Altec 604E speakers.
 I also listened Mojo with Audeze LCD2F.


----------



## maxh22

x relic x said:


> Rob has pointed out that it isn't jitter with his DACs. He has said a wet string could almost be used as far as jitter is concerned. As he's pointed out many times it's likely that there is RF noise getting in to the system and modulating the noise floor causing a hardness to the sound.


 
   
 That's a huge possibility too. These devices most likely also prevent additional RF noise from getting into the system in addition to lower jitter levels. 
  
 Hans, from the Hans Beekhuyzen Channel posted a video review of the remedy and also took measurements of jitter levels before and after. He hooked up the remedy to the Mojo and found a very noticable lift in sound quality. If this was not entirely due to a reduction of jitter than it must have also prevented more RF noise from getting in and hardening the sound.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElYNSRzULyg


----------



## GreenBow

alexb73 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > It took me ages to get used to the Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 I think you're on the right path so to speak. As time went on the Mojo just got better everyday for me.
  
 The hollowness I experienced turned into incredible sound-staging on my desktop speakers, (which are Q Acoustics BT3). My old DAC was a warm, thick, (and almost fluffy sounding) Meridian Explorer (ME). It's a good enough DAC at its own price point, but I knew I wanted more. The Mojo is much deeper in the soundstage on speakers, and that was what I was hearing as hollow. The Mojo also fills out the sides of the soundstage with equal details as anywhere else.
  
 Whether or nor burn in of the Mojo took place, Rob Watts says no. He says it's brain burn in. I think brain burn-in really happened for me because there was a substantial difference between the Mojo and ME. However we always hear about hardware needing time. When I eventually came to terms with how much better the Mojo is though, I realised it took time.
  
 To me the Mojo no longer sounds thin. It's just that the details and effects on sounds are more spaced out. Whereas the Meridian Explorer left everything flatter in soundstage back to front. (To me the Mojo now today, sounds full and solid.)
  
 It took me about ten days of lots of listening before I began to feel the Mojo was smooth. This was due to detail and it never going out of tune or harsh. That's a lot of running time. Fast forward a few more weeks and I accepted the Mojo.
  
 There is also a really important aspect that giving the Mojo bit-perfect files makes a real improvement too. This I discovered a few weeks in with the Mojo because I was reading this thread. I bought JRiver so I could access bit-perfect files. This improved warmth and timbre: well everything really.
  
 Fast forward again a few more weeks and I was felt the Mojo was worth its price, just. It was sounding analogue and a beautifully comfortable warm, and smooth. A few weeks after that and I felt the Mojo was part of my life. Now I don't know if I could live without one. (If you can imagine going back to an ME after getting used to the Mojo.)
  
 As it says at the end of the What Hi-Fi review of the Chord Hugo. "You'll wonder how you ever managed without one."


----------



## Arpiben

mython said:


> Anyone _*that*_ random is *beyond* even Rob's skill to help! :eek:




Well,I will add even more cable length.
Average velocity in coaxial is around 5 ns per meter (5us/Km).
Therefore a delay of 100us can be obtained by using 20Km of cable. 

Anyhow I do like Rob's cable analogy when dealing with delay only:not impedance, not losses,etc...
If continuous and steady that delay is not audible. If randomly varying such delay is audible.
Thanks Rob.


----------



## Mython

arpiben said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone _*that*_ random is *beyond* even Rob's skill to help!
> ...


 
  
  
 If you tie a knot in the cable, it can confuse the signal and sometimes it can't find it's way to the end


----------



## Mython

*Attention, i-Device-users:  *  Have any of you tried this cable yet?:
  
 https://world.taobao.com/item/538214819181.htm#detail
  

  
_(This is *not* the same vendor as the TaoBao one that's been listed in post #3 for the past year)_
  
 It probably works fine, but I'd like confirmation from a Mojo owner before adding it to post #3.
  
 Cheers, all.


----------



## RPB65

My my, my Mojo is sounding so good tonight! 
 Gone for a different bunch of music and streaming Amazon Music, "Top Songs in Prime" playlist from Thursday. Not normally artists I would choose but they sound so good.
 Oh ******, battery is on a Red light. LOL. Blimey.


----------



## GreenBow

I was just looking at cheap tablets in the Black Friday sales. Do tablets run out quicker on battery when sending bit-perfect data by USB, like phones and DAPs?
  
 The Amazon fire will do about 7 hours generally . The Acer Icona 8 will do about five and a half hours generally.


----------



## nmatheis

mython said:


> No, it sends you _*here*_




Aww, snap! I fell for it :rolleyes:




hifichris said:


> I really wonder why there is now a QR code thingie between the two headphone outputs. I am glad that my Mojo that I bought a little over three months ago (right after Amazon Germany finally got the Mojo in stock for the very first time) doesn't have it *yet*.




Are you expecting it to suddenly pop up, Chris? 

:wink_face:


----------



## tangents

I've got it too – received mine beginning of this week. Your number's higher than mine. Does that mean I board the escape ship ahead of you?
  
 I can't tell if it's lasered or printed. Is the "Mojo" text lasered?
  
  
 Quote:


jwbrent said:


> Here's the picture I promised of the QR code/number on my new Mojo ...


----------



## willowbrook

Is there a new mojo or just qr code and s/n printed?


----------



## music4mhell

I don't have this laser coding  Is it only for new batches ?


----------



## Rob Watts

dj the rocket said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > A fixed delay of about 10 nS would be completely inaudible - and this is not where the problem lies.
> ...


 
 Dithering is something else - you are actually improving small signal linearity by adding dither (at the expense of more noise) but timing errors create distortion. My illustration of adding random delays of 10 nS was merely to illustrate the problem - and random delays is exactly the same as jitter. Nobody would suggest that 10 nS of jitter was inconsequential.
  
 Another point - yes 5V is the max on the USB - Mojo conforms to the USB standard of 5V +/- 0.25V.
  
 Rob


----------



## lbbef

Was reading around and according to the Chinese, the Mojo with the code is the Mojo V2. It has a 20% bigger battery (longer runtime and more output power and better sound???) and the code is used for verifying authenticity.

Most Chinese retailers are selling the V2 at 470 USD and the V1 at 370 USD.

And according to them, the supposed module that is realising soon is a 500G add on player module which can be controlled using your phone.


----------



## Rob Watts

maxh22 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Rob has pointed out that it isn't jitter with his DACs. He has said a wet string could almost be used as far as jitter is concerned. As he's pointed out many times it's likely that there is RF noise getting in to the system and modulating the noise floor causing a hardness to the sound.
> ...


 
  
 I can't possibly recommend the Remedy; it is not bit perfect and uses a simple sample rate converter (SRC) that in my view unacceptably adds distortion and noise and slew rate related noise floor modulation. Additionally, SRC's create huge timing errors on transients due to the poor quality interpolation filters that are used to convert to a different sample rate. If you want to make Mojo sound like normal DAC's by all means use it....
  
 Rob


----------



## ThomasHK

lbbef said:


> Was reading around and according to the Chinese, the Mojo with the code is the Mojo V2. It has a 20% bigger battery and the code is used for verifying authenticity.
> 
> Most Chinese retailers are selling the V2 at 470 USD and the V1 at 370 USD.
> 
> And according to them, the supposed module that is realising soon is a 500G add on player module which can be controlled using your phone.


 
 Damn, that would suck if it was true. I purchased mine from Chord on Amazon 1 month ago and it would be "V1" according to this.


----------



## Arpiben

lbbef said:


> Was reading around and according to the Chinese, the Mojo with the code is the Mojo V2 which has been around since 1st Aug. It has a 20% bigger battery and the code is used for verifying authenticity.
> 
> Most Chinese retailers are selling the V2 at 470 USD and the V1 at 370 USD.



Strange as well as interesting.
IMHO, need to be clarified from Chord.


----------



## TheTrace

That would be a wild update to the mojo with no official announcement made.


----------



## ThomasHK

thetrace said:


> That would be a wild update to the mojo with no official announcement made.


 
 Yeah, sounds more like a story running wild in China.


----------



## lbbef

arpiben said:


> Strange as well as interesting.
> IMHO, need to be clarified from Chord.







thomashk said:


> Damn, that would suck if it was true. I purchased mine from Chord on Amazon 1 month ago and it would be "V1" according to this.




Well, from the looks of it, it seems pretty legit since the Chinese shops are having 2 prices.

The price for the V1 is really tempting. Better than any Black Friday deal.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rob watts said:


> If I were to use rounding then what you say is correct, there would be small signal non-linearity.
> 
> But Mojo categorically does not use anything as crude as rounding to convert bit depths as the volume function is running at 16FS (705.6 kHz or 768 kHz) - I use extensive noise shaping to change bit depths. Mojo's noise shaping from beginning to end through all the intermediate paths (that is digital input to the 4e pulse array outputs) ensures 200 dB performance in band - that's better than 32 bit performance. The benefit of this is small signal non-linearity is much better, and this is essential for depth perception - the tiniest error in small signal amplitude, *no matter how small,* is audible in terms of truncation of perceived depth of sound-stage.
> 
> ...




Didn't you mention your filter design uses something upwards of a 100k taps? 7 series DSP48 macros only support 25x18 multiplier... so somewhere along the way surely the bit growth will exceed this width? There must be some kind of rounding here, but I think this is somewhat tangential to main point. 

Fundamentally, in order to digitally adjust volume, you must change the amplitude of the fixed point samples, no? No matter how you skin that cat, you are limited by the fact that these values are inherently discrete, and so can only control this to 1LSB, not infinite precision. That is the point I was trying to make. 

I unequivocally stated that an ideal analog device does not have this problem, and that in practice things like thermal noise and other sources of noise limit the performance. But conceptually, the point still stands... analog devices are not discrete, and so are not limited in this manner. 

I won't comment on the materials science aspect of your post, because, frankly, I know nothing about it. I majored in EE, not materials science.

I'm not going after your sales, bud. It's one of the best selling devices on the market and has developed a fanboy following here. Nobody is taking that from you. I'm simply stating why I prefer analog volume control over digital.


----------



## music4mhell

lbbef said:


> arpiben said:
> 
> 
> > Strange as well as interesting.
> ...


 
 Now some one will say, V2 sound more musical than V1 and it has better soundstage and instrument separation !


----------



## HiFiChris

nmatheis said:


> hifichris said:
> 
> 
> > I really wonder why there is now a QR code thingie between the two headphone outputs. I am glad that my Mojo that I bought a little over three months ago (right after Amazon Germany finally got the Mojo in stock for the very first time) doesn't have it *yet*.
> ...


 
  
 This hasn't been a concern of mine so far, however now that you mention it, I am afraid that Chord Electronics or the gvnmt might use some secret long-range laser engraving machine that can reach through any kind of matter without damaging it in order to laser-engrave it on the desired object, which would be the Mojo DAC in this case.
 And I wouldn't even notice this because this spot is covered by a DIGNIS leather case.

 Man, thinking about it, now I am also afraid of mind control.


 Thank you, Nik, for ruining my day!
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## betula

In the last couple of days I had to realize, I am addicted to Mojo. After 11 months of ownership I had to send back my beloved Mojo to the retailer, as I experienced battery problems.
 Nothing else sounds good enough after Mojo, nothing gives the same level of satisfaction, I almost have a slight feeling of discomfort.  The good in the bad however is, I have just received a message from the retailer, saying, they are probably sending me a brand new unit. Now I started to wonder, if that is going to be with or without the QR code. Anyway, I will report back, if I can detect any difference in the sound of the brand new unit and the one I used for almost a year (I expect not to hear any difference). Can't wait to be reunited with Mojo.


----------



## jadeboy

citraian said:


> Same thing just started happening to me...
> 
> Using an Anker charger here.
> 
> Out of nowhere it shuts down and the charging led starts blinking. If I replug, the charging led doesn't blink and the mojo will work for some time just to randomly shut down and blink at some point...




Add me to this shutting down list.. I have used multiple cables and chargers, I think this could be battery issue.. if I don't get solution.. it might be time to contact Chord.


----------



## jmills8

Labkable Silver.


----------



## Okkultus

So, did they release a new version of the MOJO or what is happening?


----------



## ravid350

Did anyone here buy mojo from Amazon Germany? I see the price is less compared to Amazon UK.
 Would appreciate if any know the units sold on Amazon Germany are the latest ones with new packing and laser engraved QR code?


----------



## Bengkia369

Mine Mojo is among the very first batch when it launch, had a very early serial number.


----------



## Light - Man

okkultus said:


> So, did they release a new version of the MOJO or what is happening?


 
 Silence - could be the answer?


----------



## miketlse

ravid350 said:


> Did anyone here buy mojo from Amazon Germany? I see the price is less compared to Amazon UK.
> Would appreciate if any know the units sold on Amazon Germany are the latest ones with new packing and laser engraved QR code?


 
  
 The currency fluctuations after the Brexit vote, mean that it is temporarily cheaper for Chords european dealers to buy the Mojos from Chord.
 Chord have asked their european dealers to pass on this saving to their customers.
 In France the price of the mojo has stayed the same, but you can buy a bundle with the mojo case, or the cable module, for only 10 euros extra - which is quite a saving.


----------



## Mojo ideas

okkultus said:


> So, did they release a new version of the MOJO or what is happening?


 Only the additional laser ablated coding for better product security across regions other than typical production related modifications that play no part in the operation of the product.


----------



## Mython

tangents said:


> I've got it too – received mine beginning of this week. Your number's higher than mine. Does that mean I board the escape ship ahead of you?
> 
> I can't tell if it's lasered or printed. Is the "Mojo" text lasered?
> 
> ...


 
  


mython said:


> mediahound said:
> 
> 
> > ^ That looks quite strange indeed. You would think they would make the ink dark grey or something so it blends in better.
> ...


 
  


willowbrook said:


> Is there a new mojo or just qr code and s/n printed?


 
  
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> okkultus said:
> 
> 
> > So, did they release a new version of the MOJO or what is happening?
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
   
  
  
 ALL of the following quotes are from mid-August, so I can't help feeling a sense of...   *www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2eUopy9sd8*
  

  
  


Spoiler: mid-August discussion






andrewh13 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > maxh22 said:
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> tf10charged said:
> 
> 
> > nobody heard about the newer mojo?
> ...


  


  
  


lbbef said:


> Was reading around and according to the Chinese, the Mojo with the code is the Mojo V2. It has a 20% bigger battery (longer runtime and more output power and better sound???) and the code is used for verifying authenticity.
> 
> Most Chinese retailers are selling the V2 at 470 USD and the V1 at 370 USD.


 
  
  
  
_Do you mean to tell me some Chinese dealers are unscrupulously cashing-in on minor production nuances? Surely not - must be the first time I've ever heard of such a thing! _


----------



## krismusic

Meh. I am as happy as I need to be with my V1!


----------



## willowbrook

mython said:


> Spoiler: mid-August discussion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the quotes. Mojo trade volume has certainly gone down, I was worried. However, it's probably due to the fact that people are just keeping them because they are so good. My warranty is about to expire, but I will certainly keep them. I don't know if there is anything better right now for IEMs.


----------



## NaiveSound

mojo ideas said:


> Only the additional laser ablated coding for better product security across regions other than typical production related modifications that play no part in the operation of the product.




I take this as a *no* to the QR version as being an update internally. With the statement above, I understand it's a way for them to control authentication, think of it as a watermark. 

No internal update. QR code laser is the only change made


----------



## Light - Man

krismusic said:


> Meh. I am as happy as I need to be with my V1!


 
  
 Come on Guys, who does not really want the V2 version to compare it to the V1? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 If it is any consolation, I got mine 1 week ago directly from Amazon UK and mine seems to be the V1 version.
  
 I however notice that it charges and runs much cooler than the one I sent back in February, which ran much hotter, where I had unusual problems with charging and about 3 hours battery life.
  
 Anyone looking for an inexpensive amp to experiment with the Mojo, might want to check out the new Fiio A5 amp, which might add some coloration and increased soundstage, etc?  
  
 p.s. all companies in general reserve the right to change components and improve production processes, however, it may or may not alter the SQ?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mojo ideas said:


> The longer case will be available shortly. Unfortunate there was no way we could acomodate the simple adaptor or far more importantly the next far more complicated adaptor without increasing the length of the case.


 

 Another Christmas present idea (or two).


----------



## Peter Hyatt

thomashk said:


> Yeah, sounds more like a story running wild in China.


 

 Hey, you can get a real 101% absolutely no-fake genuine Martin Guitar from China, _*without having to wait *_the 12-18 years of wood aging, at 80% less!  
  
  
 If you live in a really cold place like me, you can get a just as real 101% genuine Canada Goose jacket at 85% off...just don't look at the label too closely, or...cut it open to see what is inside as "down" feathers.  
  
 PS:

 I got back my Larvricable and it now works with the updated iOS.


----------



## esm87

Guys, I've been without a reliable internet connection for around a week and being on phone, the threads have moved alot! Anyone who has used mojo with trinity phantom master 4, please pm me on your thoughts! Cheers


----------



## Mython

I have no personal affinity with Shanling, but since their latest M1 DAP is good value for money, very compact, has a microSD card slot, and (most-importantly!) digital-out functionality (although please note that it is a USB-_*C* _socket, not microUSB), it is undeniably a very viable option for stacking with Mojo. With that in mind, here are a few pics of the M1 alongside Mojo, from the Shanling M1 thread:
  
  
  


Spoiler: Mojo stacked with a Shanling M1 DAP






dijinn said:


> While waiting for the official firmware, im burning this one with the HD700.. man this little beast might make me sell my mojo in no time.


 
  


mimouille said:


> I someone is still looking for an OTG that works with Mojo, PM me, I have two spares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## howdy

mython said:


> I have no personal affinity with Shanling, but since their latest M1 DAP is good value for money, very compact, has a microSD card slot, and (most-importantly!) digital-out functionality (although please note that it is a USB-_*[COLOR=FF0000]C[/COLOR]*_ socket, not microUSB), it is undeniably a very viable option for stacking with Mojo. With that in mind, here are a few pics of the M1 alongside Mojo, from the Shanling M1 thread:



I think the similar priced Fiio X3ii is a great option to and it what I decided on. The X3ii overall size is very close to the Mojo.


----------



## music4mhell

mython said:


> I have no personal affinity with Shanling, but since their latest M1 DAP is good value for money, very compact, has a microSD card slot, and (most-importantly!) digital-out functionality (although please note that it is a USB-_*[COLOR=FF0000]C[/COLOR]*_ socket, not microUSB), it is undeniably a very viable option for stacking with Mojo. With that in mind, here are a few pics of the M1 alongside Mojo, from the Shanling M1 thread:
> 
> 
> [CONTENTEMBED=/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/840#post_12955333 layout=inline] [/CONTENTEMBED]
> ...


I will buy Hidizs AP60.. which is almost half price of shanling m1..
they will release usb audio out feature in this or next month...at $89 .. it's very nice transport for mojo IMHO..


----------



## Mython

music4mhell said:


> I will buy Hidizs AP60.. which is almost half price of shanling m1..
> they will release usb audio out feature in this or next month...at $89 .. it's very nice transport for mojo IMHO..


 
  
  
*When* the USB digital-out functionality is definitely *confirmed*, I will agree with you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
*I mentioned the AP60* here in the Mojo thread, but was disheartened to find out, when it was actually released, that USB digital-out was not functional. I hope Hidizs successfully get it working.
  
  
 Quote:


howdy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I have no personal affinity with Shanling, but since their latest M1 DAP is good value for money, very compact, has a microSD card slot, and (most-importantly!) digital-out functionality (although please note that it is a USB-_*C*_ socket, not microUSB), it is undeniably a very viable option for stacking with Mojo. With that in mind, here are a few pics of the M1 alongside Mojo, from the Shanling M1 thread:
> ...


 
  
 I agree with you:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/826646/any-dap-that-can-work-with-usb-dacs-usb-in-or-coaxial-in#post_13028719
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/19185#post_12681443
  
  
  
  
  
  
 I know the forthcoming *Chord SD-module will bring some interesting functionality* to the marketplace, too, quite soon, so there are an ever-increasing range of options for feeding Mojo.
  
  
 .


----------



## esm87

Unless i am wrong (usually am lol) would the sd module for mojo decrease battery life further?


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Unless i am wrong (usually am lol) would the sd module for mojo decrease battery life further?


 
  
  
 No, _AFAIK_, it will incorporate its own battery (not to share with Mojo, but just for its own functioning).


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> No, _AFAIK_, it will incorporate its own battery (not to share with Mojo, but just for its own functioning).


oh that's cool, what would be great is if the battery would be able to supply mojo for extended run times!


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > No, _AFAIK_, it will incorporate its own battery (not to share with Mojo, but just for its own functioning).
> ...


 
  
  
 LOL - well, you need to bear in mind how small the module will be, and consider that it will be packing in a lot of electronics, plus room to accept memory, plus battery...
  
 There really isn't a lot of room to play with, in that module housing! Giving Mojo a chunk of power, as well, is a lot to ask of a tiny battery.


----------



## esm87

mython said:


> LOL - well, you need to bear in mind how small the module will be, and consider that it will be packing in a lot of electronics, plus room to accept memory, plus battery...
> 
> There really isn't a lot of room to play with, in that module housing! Giving Mojo a chunk of power, as well, is a lot to ask of a tiny battery.


Ah right, I havent actually seen the size of the module, to me, from a feedback/design point, if I was the engineer I would make it able to give mojo more battery power as alot of people seem to want extended battery performance. Suppose you can never get enough of an awesome thing lol


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> if I was the engineer I would make it able to give mojo more battery power as alot of people seem to want extended battery performance.


 
  
  
  
 Yeah, well... sometimes 'reality' gets in the way of 'reality'


----------



## esm87

Fair point, very true!


----------



## Mython




----------



## Naugrim

OK, I'm feeling stupid asking this, but here goes.  If I want to connect my Asgard 2 to my Mojo, would I go Optical in to Mojo > then the "Headphone Out" to the asgard's RCA ports?  I guess this is the only way. Anybody have a picture of this?


----------



## esm87

haha that vid is so true on the trinity thread over the past few weeks!


----------



## Jmask5

naugrim said:


> OK, I'm feeling stupid asking this, but here goes.  If I want to connect my Asgard 2 to my Mojo, would I go Optical in to Mojo > then the "Headphone Out" to the asgard's RCA ports?  I guess this is the only way. Anybody have a picture of this?



You need a 3.5 to rca cable. Then set your mojo to line out. Hold volume buttons then power on device.


----------



## music4mhell

jmask5 said:


> naugrim said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm feeling stupid asking this, but here goes.  If I want to connect my Asgard 2 to my Mojo, would I go Optical in to Mojo > then the "Headphone Out" to the asgard's RCA ports?  I guess this is the only way. Anybody have a picture of this?
> ...


also please use good quality 3.5 mm to rca cable...


----------



## jwbrent

mojo ideas said:


> Only the additional laser ablated coding for better product security across regions other than typical production related modifications that play no part in the operation of the product.


 

 I would think this coding would be better placed on the bottom of the Mojo. Regardless, thank you for producing such an amazing sounding product.


----------



## Naugrim

music4mhell said:


> also please use good quality 3.5 mm to rca cable...


 
 I like how you say please.  Don't want to offend the audio gods do we?


----------



## Naugrim

jmask5 said:


> You need a 3.5 to rca cable. Then set your mojo to line out. Hold volume buttons then power on device.


 
 Does this make it so that the "Coax" port is line out or....


----------



## Mediahound

jwbrent said:


> I would think this coding would be better placed on the bottom of the Mojo. Regardless, thank you for producing such an amazing sounding product.


 

 I agree. It would look a lot better on the bottom near the label. However, I think the top piece is more difficult to copy and machine, etc.,  so that may be why it's there.


----------



## x RELIC x

naugrim said:


> Does this make it so that the "Coax" port is line out or....




The coaxial is a digital _input_, not a line out. Actually, you need to understand that the Mojo is using the line-out 100% of the time to drive headphones with the headphone outputs, and it's the only way to connect the Mojo to another piece of equipment. There is no separate amplifier to bypass in the Mojo. The line-out preset is simply a volume shortcut to 3V output. Don't worry about double amping because you aren't. You can read more about the Mojo's output stage in the third post - Rob has shared a lot of info about it.

Curious what you are driving that you'll need to connect an external amplifier to the Mojo.


----------



## jarnopp

mediahound said:


> I agree. It would look a lot better on the bottom near the label. However, I think the top piece is more difficult to copy and machine, etc.,  so that may be why it's there.




Or, they are already lasering the top piece, and that end, so that makes it easier, too.


----------



## Naugrim

Well, it's complicated. I have a Bifrost connected to my Asgard 2, but I prefer the Mojo. I would like to have the advantages of the Asgard 2 in my computer system (volume control for my speakers and headphones, also If i removed headphones from 1/4" port it switches to speakers) while also using the Mojo. Computer > Mojo > Asgard 2 > Nighthawks/Encore/TH-900MK2 OR JBL350 Monitors


----------



## miketlse

For anyone in france looking for a DAP to feed their Mojo, then audiophonics have 25% off the price of the Shanling M2
http://www.audiophonics.fr/en/dap-digital-audio-player/shanling-m2-black-dap-dac-cs4398-32bit192khz-dsd-p-10623.html
  
 and 30% of the price of the Fiio X3 ii, which brings it down to near the M1 price
http://www.audiophonics.fr/en/dap-digital-audio-player/fiio-x3-mk2-dapdac-hifi-audio-player-audiophile-24192khz-8go-p-9868.html
  
 Or you can be patient, and wait for the SD module.


----------



## music4mhell

miketlse said:


> For anyone in france looking for a DAP to feed their Mojo, then audiophonics have 25% off the price of the Shanling M2
> http://www.audiophonics.fr/en/dap-digital-audio-player/shanling-m2-black-dap-dac-cs4398-32bit192khz-dsd-p-10623.html
> 
> and 30% of the price of the Fiio X3 ii, which brings it down to near the M1 price
> ...


Or you can wait til Hidizs release usb audio out feature next month ..


----------



## Naugrim

music4mhell said:


> Or you can wait til Hidizs release usb audio out feature next month ..


 
 Why the Hidizs over the others?


----------



## Mython

naugrim said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can wait til Hidizs release usb audio out feature next month ..
> ...


 
  
 Cheaper.


----------



## GreenBow

I know tunes or tracks get recommended and put up here now and again. Anyway a rock track here called Living on a Knife Edge by from their 1981 Hawkwind album called Sonic Attack. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlLE5XFDt0U
  
 I re-bought Sonic Attack just recently and have played it back to back so many times I lost count. The album Sonic Attack is equally as brilliant, however I omit the title track Sonic Attack, which is track one. I ripped it excluding that track, coz I not so keen.
  
 Also there is an extended version of this track here. Living on a Knife Edge (Extended Version). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP8kEMoYIEQ
  
 On the album, the second track has copy voices all mixed together and it comes over excellent with Mojo. Even if the music is not your taste I think it has a lot to offer through the Chord Mojo.


----------



## kauljp

Hey guys, I just bought the He 560. I was wondering if the mojo alone would be good enough to power these comfortably or if I should consider purchasing an amp and use the mojo as a dac alone. Any advice and suggestions on an amp if required would be appreciated. Budget approx 200 usd.
 Thanks


----------



## Dithyrambes

kauljp said:


> Hey guys, I just bought the He 560. I was wondering if the mojo alone would be good enough to power these comfortably or if I should consider purchasing an amp and use the mojo as a dac alone. Any advice and suggestions on an amp if required would be appreciated. Budget approx 200 usd.
> Thanks


it works but it's not great. I had the combo when I bought the mojo first and was underwhelmed. The mojo will sound much better with a gustard h10 which synergies well with the he560. Please no more mojo has enough power and I don't like the transparent sound of the analog stage please. I understand your view points. I had the experience before and he560 sounds better with the h10 amp. Better soundstage, bass and more body to the sound. Don't care if it's distorting the mojo .00003 thd. It sounds better. If you can't get h10 get a Burson Lycan amp with v5 opamps.


----------



## GreenBow

I was wondering this sort of thing when I was just recently looking at the Beyer Dynamic T1 2nd gen. They are 600ohm headphones. Like the Senn HD800(s) I think.
  
 There seems to be mixed responses to this. Many say the Mojo can drive them fine, while others disagree.
  
 I sometimes think about getting a hi-fi amplifier (for desktop speakers) and using the headphone port on the amp. Have the Mojo connected to the amp. I think most amplifier headphone ports have enough power for all headphones. I don't know for sure though, so it's back to square one.


----------



## Deftone

Mojo powers most headphones more than just fine it's just a synergy problem people are having.


----------



## Naugrim

Ya'll see these cases?  I don't speak or read Japanese, but check it out: https://twitter.com/dignis_jp/media


----------



## Mython

naugrim said:


> Ya'll see these cases?  I don't speak or read Japanese, but check it out: https://twitter.com/dignis_jp/media
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
  
 Yeah, that was released a few months ago, specifically to stack Mojo with the AK70.
  


anakchan said:


> Dignis has come up with some cases for the AK70/Mojo combo which looks rather nice.
> 
> Photos taken from Dignis Japan's Twitter page.


 
 (above quote also archived in post #3)
  
  
  
  
 If I had an AK70, I'd definitely get one of these Dignis combination cases, as they're a nice stacking solution, and nicely made.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jwbrent said:


> I would think this coding would be better placed on the bottom of the Mojo. Regardless, thank you for producing such an amazing sounding product.


 we thought about that but decided it had to go on to both parts of the case work especially the most complicated and expensive part. To increase the cost of duplication! There's always a good reason for what we do and usually and it's been thought through. Even though at first glance it might not seem that way.


----------



## tangents

I received my Dignis Mojo case today. Really well made — I wasn't expecting the fit to be so precise!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Sadly it covers up the new code tattoo.


----------



## canali

tangents said:


> I received my Dignis Mojo case today. Really well made — I wasn't expecting the fit to be so precise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 http://shop2.dignis.cafe24.com/
  
 they've got some nice cases....wonder if the ak70/mojo case would fit my ipod touch/mojo?....
 they have dap pouches, and other good things too...hmmmmmmm.
  
 i've sent off an email to them...will share once i receive a reply.


----------



## willowbrook

kauljp said:


> Hey guys, I just bought the He 560. I was wondering if the mojo alone would be good enough to power these comfortably or if I should consider purchasing an amp and use the mojo as a dac alone. Any advice and suggestions on an amp if required would be appreciated. Budget approx 200 usd.
> Thanks


 
 I also have experience with HE-560 and mojo and H10 with full single&dual Burson V5 opamps. I don't know if you already have mojo, but If you can stretch that $200 for Gustard H10 w/ V5 singles op amps, I recommend it very much. Mojo as DAC and H10 with V5 singles match the HE-560 perfectly.


----------



## rkt31

mojo drives my beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm very easily. I barely need to go beyond light blue color of mojo volume balls.


----------



## musickid

apologies first of all if this has been covered before. i'm thinking of pairing a mojo with an oppo pm1. the pm's are planar so would the mojo drive them to high volume levels with plenty of dynamics and no strain? where does such a small unit get the power to drive dt880 600ohm so well. i actually have these cans. its difficult for me to audition the mojo with oppos. last things ill be using it with my imac and i am used to long listening sessions. will the mojo really give me 8-10 hours at loud levels on a single charge. this is the deal maker or breaker for me and if battery runs out can i just plug it in and continue. does anyone here use usb decrappifying stuff like intonas or ifi stuff to clean the pc usb signal or is this not needed with the mojo. i read it has its own jitter removal algorithms etc. i know theres lots of requests here but any short replies would help immensely. im very keen to go for the combo early new year as i tried the pm1 for comfort and SQ and it rocked. that was with an Oppo ha1 amp but i figure i can close performance with the mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> apologies first of all if this has been covered before. i'm thinking of pairing a mojo with an oppo pm1. the pm's are planar so would the mojo drive them to high volume levels with plenty of dynamics and no strain? where does such a small unit get the power to drive dt880 600ohm so well. i actually have these cans. its difficult for me to audition the mojo with oppos. last things ill be using it with my imac and i am used to long listening sessions. will the mojo really give me 8-10 hours at loud levels on a single charge. this is the deal maker or breaker for me and if battery runs out can i just plug it in and continue. does anyone here use usb decrappifying stuff like intonas or ifi stuff to clean the pc usb signal or is this not needed with the mojo. i read it has its own jitter removal algorithms etc. i know theres lots of requests here but any short replies would help immensely. im very keen to go for the combo early new year as i tried the pm1 for comfort and SQ and it rocked. that was with an Oppo ha1 amp but i figure i can close performance with the mojo.




The PM-1 is very easy to drive and the Mojo will do fine with them. Also, I used to own the Oppo HA-1 and I find the Mojo is superior in terms of musicality, timbre, timing, and transparency, at least for me. The Oppo HA-1 has more power than the Mojo with it's balanced outputs, but that's all I found to be better from the HA-1, and you'll very rarely need 4W of power for headphones, especially not necessary for the PM-1.


----------



## betula

musickid said:


> apologies first of all if this has been covered before. i'm thinking of pairing a mojo with an oppo pm1. the pm's are planar so would the mojo drive them to high volume levels with plenty of dynamics and no strain? where does such a small unit get the power to drive dt880 600ohm so well. i actually have these cans. its difficult for me to audition the mojo with oppos. last things ill be using it with my imac and i am used to long listening sessions. will the mojo really give me 8-10 hours at loud levels on a single charge. this is the deal maker or breaker for me and if battery runs out can i just plug it in and continue. does anyone here use usb decrappifying stuff like intonas or ifi stuff to clean the pc usb signal or is this not needed with the mojo. i read it has its own jitter removal algorithms etc. i know theres lots of requests here but any short replies would help immensely. im very keen to go for the combo early new year as i tried the pm1 for comfort and SQ and it rocked. that was with an Oppo ha1 amp but i figure i can close performance with the mojo.


 

 I would expect Mojo to drive PM1 with ease. Battery lasts rather 8.5 hrs than 10, but you can charge and listen at the same time, or just use Mojo as desktop DAC, plugged in 24/7 (according to Chord it has no negative effect on battery due to special design). Mojo has extremely low jitter by default, but adding a Jitterbug won't hurt.


----------



## x RELIC x

betula said:


> I would expect Mojo to drive PM1 with ease. Battery lasts rather 8.5 hrs than 10, but you can charge and listen at the same time, or just use Mojo as desktop DAC, plugged in 24/7 (according to Chord it has no negative effect on battery due to special design).* Mojo has extremely low jitter by default, but adding a Jitterbug won't hurt*.




Sigh, here we go again..... Just to be clear the Jitterbug doesn't correct Mojo's jitter according to Rob. It does help with RF noise if you are using a noisy source. Rob's DACs are pretty much immune to jitter and have a much more sophisticated jitter handling than other devices.


----------



## musickid

MANY THANKS,
  
 Can anyone identify a similar priced mains powered dac/amp that would power the pm1 equally as well. im drawn to the mojo from what ive read about its excellent dac. ive always used mains powered amps/dacs till now a earmaxpro tube amp/yulong u100. ive never charged anything apart from my phone,laptop etc not hifi stuff. do you all enter a cycle of daily charging with mojo and i know the battery life is approx 8 hours but is that on high volume i like to listen at louder levels. its very reassuring to know i can charge and listen if need be so is it common people use the mojo as a desktop machine only.


----------



## leaky74

musickid said:


> MANY THANKS
> 
> ....is it common people use the mojo as a desktop machine only.




Yup, mine spends 90% of its time plugged in on my bedside table.


----------



## betula

x relic x said:


> Sigh, here we go again..... Just to be clear the Jitterbug doesn't correct Mojo's jitter according to Rob. It does help with RF noise if you are using a noisy source. Rob's DACs are pretty much immune to jitter and have a much more sophisticated jitter handling than other devices.


 

 That is what I meant, thanks for correcting.


----------



## Bengkia369

How come some cheesy China retailers claimed that Mojo with Barcode is the version 2 with higher capacity batteries?! 
I think Chord need to find out which of such dishonest Chinese retailers misleading their customers and ban them from selling Chord products.


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> MANY THANKS,
> 
> do you all enter a cycle of daily charging with mojo and i know the battery life is approx 8 hours but is that on high volume i like to listen at louder levels. its very reassuring to know i can charge and listen if need be so is it common people use the mojo as a desktop machine only.


 
  
 I don't use my mojo everyday, but when I do, I put it on charge overnight whilst i am asleep - I still find it difficult to understand why some posters find doing that is so inconvenient.
  
 These days my mojo is used virtually exclusively in desktop mode, using an optical input from my computer. I either listen through headphones, or use line-out to my hifi.
  
 I think there have been some posts, mentioning that the main factor reducing battery life, is the impedance of the headphones and not the listening level - I think the posts said that higher impedance headphones use less power, but I am sure @Mython or @x RELIC x probably know the correct answer.


----------



## musickid

in desktop mode can i leave mojo constantly plugged in to charger that is on and also connected to computer. this way it will always be charged and ready to go. maybe switch it off when not in use. and when used and plugged in the end charge level will be the same as when i start listening. ie simulating a power mains amp/dac.


----------



## willowbrook

musickid said:


> in desktop mode can i leave mojo constantly plugged in to charger that is on and also connected to computer. this way it will always be charged and ready to go. maybe switch it off when not in use. and when used and plugged in the end charge level will be the same as when i start listening. ie simulating a power mains amp/dac.


 
 Yes you can. Initially, turn your mojo on and then plug your charger. You can leave it in 24/7 after that. I've tested myself that when you turn it on the next day, the white light will not come on, but it will stay blue for hours = keeps it charged 100%.


----------



## Mython

musickid said:


> in desktop mode can i leave mojo constantly plugged in to charger that is on and also connected to computer. this way it will always be charged and ready to go. maybe switch it off when not in use. and when used and plugged in the end charge level will be the same as when i start listening. ie simulating a power mains amp/dac.


 
  
  
 Please read the section 'Battery & Charging', in *post #3*
  
  
 Ideally, please charge Mojo fully before connecting it to the computer, if you can. The reason is explained in the section in post #3.


----------



## x RELIC x

miketlse said:


> I don't use my mojo everyday, but when I do, I put it on charge overnight whilst i am asleep - I still find it difficult to understand why some posters find doing that is so inconvenient.
> 
> These days my mojo is used virtually exclusively in desktop mode, using an optical input from my computer. I either listen through headphones, or use line-out to my hifi.
> 
> ...




This is a common misconception. Lower impedance headphones actually draw more power (Current) draining the battery faster, and higher impedance headphones use less Current but need more Voltage to get to listening levels.

Think of a water hose on full blast with no or little resistance, the water freely shoots out the end but may not shoot far. This will drain the water reservoir (battery) quicker. That's a low resistance headphone and current. Now pinch off the end of the hose with your thumb and you are actually using less water (current), but have a stronger flow (Voltage) with the higher resistance, and will drain the reservoir slower. This is the simplest way to relate how it works.


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> in desktop mode can i leave mojo constantly plugged in to charger that is on and also connected to computer. this way it will always be charged and ready to go. maybe switch it off when not in use. and when used and plugged in the end charge level will be the same as when i start listening. ie simulating a power mains amp/dac.


 
  
 You will be ok, but check post #3. I think there is a post listed, with the oft repeated 'best practice' advice from Chord. This is to first fully charge the mojo battery, then when you later listen/charge at the same time, the charging circuits on trickle charge will only consume about 100 mW of power, instead of the 900mW of power consumed when charging at the maximum rate. This has a big impact on how hot the mojo gets - trickle charge ensures no problems with the thermal protection shutdown switching the mojo off.


----------



## miketlse

x relic x said:


> This is a common misconception. Lower impedance headphones actually draw more power (Current) draining the battery faster, and higher impedance headphones use less Current but need more Voltage to get to listening levels.
> 
> Think of a water hose on full blast with no or little resistance, the water freely shoots out the end but may not shoot far. This will drain the water reservoir (battery) quicker. That's a low resistance headphone and current. Now pinch off the end of the hose with your thumb and you are actually using less water (current), but have a stronger flow (Voltage) with the higher resistance, and will drain the reservoir slower. This is the simplest way to relate how it works.


 
  
 My memory failed me on that topic - thanks for providing the correct advice.


----------



## TheTrace

What headphones synergize best with the Mojo? I've seen mixed impressions of the HD650 so not sure where that stands. I may be looking into the HD6xx, Nighthawks, B&O H6 or Hifiman 400i.

Due to being in college again I need to be fiscally responsible again so no purchases anytime soon, hanging on to my V-moda XS for now. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## musickid

should i be overly worried about charging hifi gear. till now ive had the comfort of mains operated dacs/amps. the sound quality vs price of the mojo is what really attracts me.


----------



## rkt31

mojo 's charge will depend upon the power drawn by the headphones for the same listening levels. high sensitivity headphones will provide good listening levels even with less power. headphones with low sensitivity and low impedance would draw the highest power affecting reducing the playing time. it's like connecting 8ohm speakers directly to mojo, for good listening levels you would require high output of mojo and low impedance of 8 ohm would draw more current too depleting the battery faster. having said that I actually connected single driver 8ohm speakers to mojo and played at light blue level and mojo happily obliged for about more than two hours and mojo's power indicator stayed green.


----------



## musickid

OPPO PM1 which i hope to pair with mojo are described as high sensitivity planars with 32ohm impedence. these fit into the easy to drive category for mojo?? how many hours roughly would you get in real terms driving the pm1 from a full battery at high volume?
  
 also would the following routine sort out all charging issues taking into account 95% of time will be desktop home use. 
  
 1) initial long charge
  
 2) start listening on full battery. before it hits red indicator plug into usb port imac. so now listening while charging.
  
 3) at end of session switch off mojo but leave constantly plugged in to 'on' charger. (for eg if youre out by day you need not worry about switching charger off. ive read this is ok.)
  
 4)when you want to listen again mojo is fully charged ready to go and you repeat the cycle described here. very simples i hope.


----------



## esm87

musickid said:


> OPPO PM1 which i hope to pair with mojo are described as high sensitivity planars with 32ohm impedence. these fit into the easy to drive category for mojo?? how many hours roughly would you get in real terms driving the pm1 from a full battery at high volume?
> 
> also would the following routine sort out all charging issues taking into account 95% of time will be desktop home use.
> 
> ...


hi, I have a pair of V moda cross fade wireless rated at 30 ohm i believe, out of mojo I would say its 7/8 hours?? I listen what I think would be considered loud... green/green to light blue/light blue.

Hope this helps mate


----------



## spickerish

Sorry to repeat my question; but would still like a response. I'm thinking of simplifying my rig. How would the Mojo compare with my current DacMagic + Corda Concetro combination? I will stick with my trusty T1's.


----------



## Mython

spickerish said:


> Sorry to repeat my question; but would still like a response. I'm thinking of simplifying my rig. How would the Mojo compare with my current DacMagic + Corda Concetro combination? I will stick with my trusty T1's.


 
  
 It's not that people are ignoring you - it's just that, unfortunately, not every combination of equipment has been tried by people in this thread, so there may be no one who has compared your gear with Mojo.
  
 Since you mention DACMagic, I am guessing you mean Cambridge, and if so, Richer Sounds also now stock Mojo, so perhaps you could ask, in store, to compare your DAC with a Mojo. I'm sure they would be agreeable to letting you sit in their demo room for half an hour, unobtrusively comparing them, using your T1s. It's the least they could do for a customer of one of their DACs.


----------



## spickerish

mython said:


> It's not that people are ignoring you - it's just that, unfortunately, not every combination of equipment has been tried by people in this thread, so there may be no one who has compared your gear with Mojo.
> 
> Since you mention DACMagic, I am guessing you mean Cambridge, and if so, Richer Sounds also now stock Mojo, so perhaps you could ask, in store, to compare your DAC with a Mojo. I'm sure they would be agreeable to letting you sit in their demo room for half an hour, unobtrusively comparing them, using your T1s. It's the least they could do for a customer of one of their DACs.


 

 Thanks for the suggestion Mython. I think Richer Sounds in located in the UK, so not much use to me sadly. 
  
 Let me rephrase the question; how does the Mojo compare to rigs in the same range as the DacMagic + Corda Concerto?


----------



## TheTrace

mython said:


> It's not that people are ignoring you - it's just that, unfortunately, not every combination of equipment has been tried by people in this thread, so there may be no one who has compared your gear with Mojo.


That is true, hopefully my chances will improve with the 6 headphones I listed haha


----------



## esm87

spickerish said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Mython. I think Richer Sounds in located in the UK, so not much use to me sadly.
> 
> Let me rephrase the question; how does the Mojo compare to rigs in the same range as the DacMagic + Corda Concerto?


have you heard the chord hugo? I have the mojo but no reference really to conpare. Maybe the dacs that are considered as competitors would give you some idea as mojo is considered close to the hugo in sound reproduction? Or so I've read. Im a total noob though so take my post with a bag of sea salt...


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> apologies first of all if this has been covered before. i'm thinking of pairing a mojo with an oppo pm1. the pm's are planar so would the mojo drive them to high volume levels with plenty of dynamics and no strain? where does such a small unit get the power to drive dt880 600ohm so well. i actually have these cans. its difficult for me to audition the mojo with oppos. last things ill be using it with my imac and i am used to long listening sessions. will the mojo really give me 8-10 hours at loud levels on a single charge. this is the deal maker or breaker for me and if battery runs out can i just plug it in and continue. does anyone here use usb decrappifying stuff like intonas or ifi stuff to clean the pc usb signal or is this not needed with the mojo. i read it has its own jitter removal algorithms etc. i know theres lots of requests here but any short replies would help immensely. im very keen to go for the combo early new year as i tried the pm1 for comfort and SQ and it rocked. that was with an Oppo ha1 amp but i figure i can close performance with the mojo.




Hi, I auditioned the PM-1's for a week and mainly used them with Mojo. Mojo drives them with great authority and the synergy is spot on. If you like the Pm-1, you will love it with Mojo! As for the intona and decrappifiers, they all make a difference with Mojo. They help extract even more musicality out of Mojo. I am going to be getting the Ifi iLink soon and will test whether JET makes a difference. If I had to guess, the answer would be No. The iLink will provide a clean and bit-perfect toslink signal to Mojo. When I get it I will be testing the JET feature to see if it makes any improvement. Using an Uptone Regen in between the Ifi iLink should also result in a modest improvement as the usb signal will be cleaner . I will be testing all that very soon!


----------



## Dithyrambes

maxh22 said:


> Hi, I auditioned the PM-1's for a week and mainly used them with Mojo. Mojo drives them with great authority and the synergy is spot on. If you like the Pm-1, you will love it with Mojo! As for the intona and decrappifiers, they all make a difference with Mojo. They help extract even more musicality out of Mojo. I am going to be getting the Ifi iLink soon and will test whether JET makes a difference. If I had to guess, the answer would be No. The iLink will provide a clean and bit-perfect toslink signal to Mojo. When I get it I will be testing the JET feature to see if it makes any improvement. Using an Uptone Regen in between the Ifi iLink should also result in a modest improvement as the usb signal will be cleaner . I will be testing all that very soon!


is because the pm1 is easy to drive lol.


----------



## GreenBow

Please can someone who understood explain why Mojo are having that symbol and number printed between headphone ports. I thought Mojo Ideas - J Franks, was saying it's so they know which Mojos were sold abroad. However I think I must have misunderstood.


----------



## maxh22

dithyrambes said:


> is because the pm1 is easy to drive lol.




Duh!


----------



## Naugrim

So I blew out a pair of $50 iem's. I think what happened was that I left the Mojo on and put it in my bag and the volume up was depressed. So when I turned the music on I blasted my ears and my iems.  Ouch and a good lesson. Waiting for my Encores to arrive, I'm glad it was the cheap ones - that would have been a disaster with two thousand dollar ciems.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Please can someone who understood explain why Mojo are having that symbol and number printed between headphone ports. I thought Mojo Ideas - J Franks, was saying it's so they know which Mojos were sold abroad. However I think I must have misunderstood.


 
  
Slight misunderstanding maybe - I think the rationale is to make it easier to identify counterfeit products, most of which are more likely to be manufactured abroad.
 As I understand it, the number is not printed, but laser ablated, so in theory Chord could change subtle elements of the symbol, with each batch of Mojos that are produced.


----------



## miketlse

naugrim said:


> So I blew out a pair of $50 iem's. I think what happened was that I left the Mojo on and put it in my bag and the volume up was depressed. So when I turned the music on I blasted my ears and my iems.  Ouch and a good lesson. Waiting for my Encores to arrive, I'm glad it was the cheap ones - that would have been a disaster with two thousand dollar ciems.


 
  
 Sorry you have destroyed your iems, but happy (as far as possible) that they were a 'cheapish' pair of iems.
 It is often said that the most effective way to learn a lesson, is to make mistakes, and learn from them - so I feel positive that you will not make this accidental mistake in future. 
 Looking on the bright side, you now have an excuse to think about new iems for cyber monday/christmas/january sales, etc.


----------



## RPB65

naugrim said:


> So I blew out a pair of $50 iem's. I think what happened was that I left the Mojo on and put it in my bag and the volume up was depressed. So when I turned the music on I blasted my ears and my iems.  Ouch and a good lesson. Waiting for my Encores to arrive, I'm glad it was the cheap ones - that would have been a disaster with two thousand dollar ciems.


 

 You will love the Encores. I have the universals and I am trying to 'understand' what feelings these things are giving me! lol. Never knew sounds could be so amazing, thanks to these and the Mojo.


----------



## Naugrim

miketlse said:


> Sorry you have destroyed your iems, but happy (as far as possible) that they were a 'cheapish' pair of iems.
> It is often said that the most effective way to learn a lesson, is to make mistakes, and learn from them - so I feel positive that you will not make this accidental mistake in future.
> Looking on the bright side, you now have an excuse to think about new iems for cyber monday/christmas/january sales, etc.


 
 Any suggestions?


----------



## Naugrim

rpb65 said:


> You will love the Encores. I have the universals and I am trying to 'understand' what feelings these things are giving me! lol. Never knew sounds could be so amazing, thanks to these and the Mojo.


 
 I'm kind of wondering if I should have gone universal. Still another month of waiting for my customs. I'm very excited, I've heard nothing but good stuff.


----------



## RPB65

naugrim said:


> I'm kind of wondering if I should have gone universal. Still another month of waiting for my customs. I'm very excited, I've heard nothing but good stuff.


 

 No way Naugrim. I am a champion procrastinator so never got round to customs when I could have had K10's for £1400. Customs is the way to go if you can afford / get on with them. I mean, Noble customs? Who would say no?


----------



## x RELIC x

naugrim said:


> I'm kind of wondering if I should have gone universal. Still another month of waiting for my customs. I'm very excited, I've heard nothing but good stuff.




If your audiologist took good impressions then you can't beat the fit and seal of a custom IEM. If you are one to buy and sell often then you can't beat a universal pair. 

FYI, if the Encore is anything like the original K10 in sensitivity you'll barely be using the Mojo's volume beyond 12-15 clicks from zero for an average listening level of 80-85 dB. They're quite sensitive.


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> hi, I have a pair of V moda cross fade wireless rated at 30 ohm i believe, out of mojo I would say its 7/8 hours?? I listen what I think would be considered loud... green/green to light blue/light blue.
> 
> Hope this helps mate




I don't want to intrude, but I'd caution you to lower your volume if you like your hearing. That's entirely too loud for long term listening.


----------



## RPB65

esm87 said:


> hi, I have a pair of V moda cross fade wireless rated at 30 ohm i believe, out of mojo I would say its 7/8 hours?? I listen what I think would be considered loud... green/green to light blue/light blue.
> 
> Hope this helps mate


 
  


x relic x said:


> I don't want to intrude, but I'd caution you to lower your volume if you like your hearing. That's entirely too loud for long term listening.


 
  
 How the hell? That is well loud. I don't even get to Red Red with SE425's or my Encore Universals. Wow. You not got tinnitus yet?


----------



## Deftone

I can understand people looking at little mojo and thinking there's no way that thing could compete with huge desktop DACs and amps, we have been conditioned in a way that more components and larger chassis = better but obviously that's not the case in this day and age. When I compared mojo with the wyred 4 sound dac2 (very large unit, almost the same size as my mini itx PC) mojo wiped the floor with it. And this is why it has replaced many peoples full size systems. The sheer sound quality out of this tiny unit is mind blowing. Enjoy your Mojo's everyone!


----------



## miketlse

naugrim said:


> Any suggestions?


 
 Sadly all I can give you is my wish list of sorts.
  
 The weak link for me is my own in-ears, which are Shure 100s (I think but I bought them approx 10 years ago), which I would like to replace.
  
 I am tempted by the AK T8ie Mk 2, but they are expensive, and hard to find new in europe (from non-dodgy ebay sellers).
 Also tempting are the Shure SE846, but again they are expensive.
 Some members post on this thread that the Earsonics velvets work well with Mojo, especially if you like music with more bass - and they were on BF offer a couple of days ago.
  
 That does mean that there are many very good iems, not on my list.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Please can someone who understood explain why Mojo are having that symbol and number printed between headphone ports. I thought Mojo Ideas - J Franks, was saying it's so they know which Mojos were sold abroad. However I think I must have misunderstood.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks. I am not so well right now, and in a daze. Stuff going straight over my head.
  
  


naugrim said:


> So I blew out a pair of $50 iem's. I think what happened was that I left the Mojo on and put it in my bag and the volume up was depressed. So when I turned the music on I blasted my ears and my iems.  Ouch and a good lesson. Waiting for my Encores to arrive, I'm glad it was the cheap ones - that would have been a disaster with two thousand dollar ciems.


 
  
 The mistake I make is after using the Mojo for headphones when on my desk is similar. Next time I boot up Mojo, I usually set to line level for speakers, forgetting my headphones are still plugged in. Start music and am potentially damaging my headphones. The seem to be able to handle 3V and then turned down to 2V. However it's ear-splitting loud if I catch a listen to see how loud they are being pushed.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Thanks. I am not so well right now, and in a daze. Stuff going straight over my head.


 
 hope that you are back to normal soon - we are living through some interesting times, what with black friday, cyber monday, and then the next chord announcements at CES.


----------



## esm87

rpb65 said:


> How the hell? That is well loud. I don't even get to Red Red with SE425's or my Encore Universals. Wow. You not got tinnitus yet?


 lol... I said I listen pretty loud! Seriously though, red/red is probably medium to quiet, on my IEM's i get to green/green on average (vibro labs Aria). 

At low levels it doesnt sound all that great, its probably louder than alot of people use, dunno, just how I listen, I dont get no pain, music is clean and clear, I dont venture beyond though... maybe im blissfully going deaf haha


----------



## Deftone

So what's everyone guessing chord will announce at CES for mojo? I don't think it will be the simple sd card module we imagined I'm thinking more along a dap style ad on.


----------



## miketlse

deftone said:


> So what's everyone guessing chord will announce at CES for mojo? I don't think it will be the simple sd card module we imagined I'm thinking more along a dap style ad on.


 
  
       i suspect that there will be several exciting elements mentioned.


----------



## tangents

deftone said:


> So what's everyone guessing chord will announce at CES for mojo? I don't think it will be the simple sd card module we imagined I'm thinking more along a dap style ad on.


 
  
 Anyone expecting a Mojo v2? Perhaps with a tweaked form-factor (more dap-like)?
  


x relic x said:


> I don't want to intrude, but I'd caution you to lower your volume if you like your hearing. That's entirely too loud for long term listening.


 
  
 Is there a Mojo volume colour chart? Was surprised there wasn't one in the PDF manual.


----------



## Deftone

Way too soon for a mojo v2


----------



## miketlse

tangents said:


> Anyone expecting a Mojo v2? Perhaps with a tweaked form-factor (more dap-like)?
> 
> 
> Is there a Mojo volume colour chart? Was surprised there wasn't one in the PDF manual.


 
 read post #3


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> Way too soon for a mojo v2




I sure hope so.... 


An SD module would be great as I suspect synergy would be stellar! 

I just wonder if it will have a screen, or will it be a *shuffle*-like interface? 

I sure with MojoIdeas would feed us just 1 bone and give us 1 major hint. 

Until then I've given up on finding a good transport, I just use my phone and UAPP. 

Now... I sure would love if this SD module would also allow some sort of streaming? Or at the very least allow me to connect my phone to the SD module *and stream from any app while the r SD module would transform the streaming into Bitperfect *



Uhhhhhh.... Plz.... Plz...


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> lol... I said I listen pretty loud! Seriously though, red/red is probably medium to quiet, on my IEM's i get to green/green on average (vibro labs Aria).
> 
> At low levels it doesnt sound all that great, its probably louder than alot of people use, dunno, just how I listen, I dont get no pain, music is clean and clear, I dont venture beyond though... maybe im blissfully going deaf haha




Out of sincere concern I recommend you lower your listening volume. I measured my Vmoda M-100 from the Mojo playing at double green, barely cyan, volume colour and measured the dB. With songs like Eric Clapton's Walkin' Blues the average was 98 dB with peaks at above 105 dB. With LED Zeppelin's Dazed and Confused track it was producing sound levels averaging around 103 dB. Lorde's 400Lux was also averaging above 105 dB. The peaks were beyond what my dB meter app could measure and certainly at dangerous levels.

Above 100 dB average you are acquiring hearing damage in as little as 15 minutes. The hearing damage creeps up on you and you will simply continue to raise the volume louder and louder until you realize you can't hear a normal conversation. There is no going back from this type of damage so please take care. Of course you are free to make your own choices though.

Edit: the Aria will be exceptionally loud at double green. Ridiculous actually.


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> Out of sincere concern I recommend you lower your listening volume. I measured my Vmoda M-100 from the Mojo playing at double green, barely cyan, volume colour and measured the dB. With songs like Eric Clapton's Walkin' Blues the average was 98 dB with peaks at above 105 dB. With LED Zeppelin's Dazed and Confused track it was producing sound levels averaging around 103 dB. Lord's 400Lux was also averaging above 105 dB. The peaks were beyond what my dB meter app could measure and certainly at dangerous levels.
> 
> Above 100 dB average you are acquiring hearing damage in as little as 15 minutes. The hearing damage creeps up on you and you will simply continue to raise the volume louder and louder until you realize you can't hear a normal conversation. There is no going back from this type of damage so please take care. Of course you are free to make your own choices though.


thanks for the info. Currently listening at double yellow, whatever that may be. Comfortable with plenty volume


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> Slight misunderstanding maybe - I think the rationale is to make it easier to identify counterfeit products, most of which are more likely to be manufactured abroad.
> As I understand it, the number is not printed, but laser ablated, so in theory Chord could change subtle elements of the symbol, with each batch of Mojos that are produced.


 Yes the above but also it stops a distributor in a smaller country or retailer even buying some for him self and more to sell to on to a Chinese trader who wants to make a few percent and pop them up on taobao for a silly price. So we go in and buy some find out where they are from . We then stop dealing with the retailer or distributor. Some times tough decisions have to be made to protect our loyal distributors and retailers.


----------



## Mojo ideas

deftone said:


> I can understand people looking at little mojo and thinking there's no way that thing could compete with huge desktop DACs and amps, we have been conditioned in a way that more components and larger chassis = better but obviously that's not the case in this day and age. When I compared mojo with the wyred 4 sound dac2 (very large unit, almost the same size as my mini itx PC) mojo wiped the floor with it. And this is why it has replaced many peoples full size systems. The sheer sound quality out of this tiny unit is mind blowing. Enjoy your Mojo's everyone!


 Yes your right I'm sure the British reader would understand if I said that Mojo is our version of an audio Tardis from TVs Doctor Who it's far bigger on the inside than even much larger units . As it has about five hundred times the digital processing and a kick arse 5volts RMS output stage with an incredibly low output impedance of just 75 milli Ohms too few desktops even comes close. But many look at Mojo and don't understand that I wonder if some of them have ever gotten past the first level volume tier when they say a Mojo is bested by some other units sometimes.


----------



## sling5s

I just got the Mojo Case. With the case, the Mojo doesn't dissipate heat is well. Kind of gets hot.
 Also the leather seems to get snatched easy.


----------



## jmills8

sling5s said:


> I just got the Mojo Case. With the case, the Mojo doesn't dissipate heat is well. Kind of gets hot.
> Also the leather seems to get snatched easy.


Obvious.


----------



## kauljp

Hi guys, 
I am about to purchase the project polaris for my he 560 and hd 650s. I would like to use the mojo as a dac in this case. How would i go about accomplishing this in terms of the connections and wires etc. i just have the stock mojo usb and apple cck lol. This will be my first amp so I a little short on info. 
My source is iphone 6s plus in this case. I would appreciate it if you could advise me on which cables I should be getting on a budget. 
Thanks


----------



## musickid

So i've got my heart set on the pm1/mojo combo but as ill be using it from home i need to get this right. to try and simplify this:
  
 1)initial long charge after purchase
  
 2)use mojo from fully charged with charger disconnected // before red battery indicator ie very low warning i can plug in charger and continue to you use for a longer period if i want. ie use while charging
  
 3)at end of listening battery will be down so switch mojo off and connect charger so when i next need to listen mojo is fully charged
  
 4)mojo can be left connected to computer when mojo is switched off and charging as ive read mojo doesn't use any power from usb port here
  
 5)so whether computer is on or in sleep mode or off makes no difference when mojo is switched off and charging but still connected to computer
  
 6)i was advised to make sure mojo is fully charged before connecting to computer. i need some clarification here if the mojo is constantly connected to computer when i switch mojo back on after fully charging can that be counted the same as physically connecting it. ie i don't need to disconnect mojo from computer before charging and reconnect it after charging if that makes sense.
  
 7)at start of new listening and mojo fully charged i would disconnect the charger and repeat the above cycle again. i have probably overcomplicated this but id rather get it right now then blow 1500 pounds on a combo that i later find isn't practical for me.
  
 many thanks to all


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> So i've got my heart set on the pm1/mojo combo but as ill be using it from home i need to get this right. to try and simplify this:
> 
> 1)initial long charge after purchase
> 
> ...




It's really easy... there are two USB ports. One for data and one for charging. Leave the data USB plugged in, and you can decide when you want to use the charging USB for best battery management practices.


----------



## musickid

so always leave the mojo connected to computer and charge when i need to?  does the mojo charge when switched off and in this case is any power being taken from the computer?


----------



## eddie0817

Does anyone compare mojo and hugo line out? I am planning to choice one of them as a USB DAC and pair with my amp.
 I heard the only different with those two is amp, mojo has good performance in DAC.
 Thanks


----------



## Mojo ideas

musickid said:


> So i've got my heart set on the pm1/mojo combo but as ill be using it from home i need to get this right. to try and simplify this:
> 
> 1)initial long charge after purchase.
> JF yes that's right make sure your using a good charger of at least 1 Ampere
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

eddie0817 said:


> Does anyone compare mojo and hugo line out? I am planning to choice one of them as a USB DAC and pair with my amp.
> *I heard the only different with those two is amp*, mojo has good performance in DAC.
> Thanks




Well, since both the Hugo and the Mojo don't have a separate amp built in and always output from their line-out stage (yes, even for headphones) the differences you are hearing is in the DAC and the WTA filter implementation of each unit. Let me repeat this.... There is no traditional seperate headphone amp in the Hugo or the Mojo.


----------



## petetheroadie

Has anyone managed to source a USB c to USB b micro cable that lets you connect a Nexus 6P to Mojo?

I checked the 3rd post but nothing there on USB c. I have a USB c otg adaptor but that doesn't seem to work unfortunately.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## gikigill

Monoprice has the USB-C cable that allows Mojo to connect to the USB-C port on the Nexus and the HTC 10.


----------



## musickid

'_we only recomend a full charge to insure every thing is fine' _
  
 if the charger is constantly left connected as advised surely every time you finish listening and say come back some hours later the mojo will have fully charged again and will fully charge every time you are away from it for at least 4 hours? this was the only bit i did not understand. apart from that all is clear now just leave the mojo permanently connected to computer and charger no problem for desktop mode. assuming say you are at work from early till late and do not have the time to constantly check whether the charger is off or on so you leave it always on.


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> '_we only recomend a full charge to insure every thing is fine' _
> 
> if the charger is constantly left connected as advised surely every time you finish listening and say come back some hours later the mojo will have fully charged again and will fully charge every time you are away from it for at least 4 hours? this was the only bit i did not understand. apart from that all is clear now just leave the mojo permanently connected to computer and charger no problem for desktop mode. assuming say you are at work from early till late and do not have the time to constantly check whether the charger is off or on so you leave it always on.


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging and using at red - and indeed as Mython says putting Mojo on its side will solve that issue too.
> 
> Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.
> 
> ...



  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> Mojo actually has three independant thermal cut outs a special high temperature battery and very sophisticated charging circuitry . Picking up on an earlier post Mojo actually does not dissipate a lot of heat when it's working. It's only about 1.7 watts and when it's charging it adds about another watt so its not much really. However the electronics and battery are thermally bonded to the aluminium case. The Mojo's case can only shed its heat through convection or by radiating it away. This can only work if there is a temperature differential between itself and its ambient surroundings if there is an insufficient gradient between them, the Mojos temperature will rise until there is a large enough difference to pass its heat to the air surrounding it.
> If it is prevented from doing this perhaps by being insulated I some way it's temperature will rise until one of the three shut down trips operate. note the battery is safe to 150 degrees and the trips all operate up to a hundred degrees lower. Therefore it's perfectly safe. In fact if it's feeling mildly hot at first to your hand. Your hand alone will easily soon bring the unit down to a reasonable temperature.



  
 What this means is:

if you connect your computer to the mojo, using both usb cables, then one is feeding the music signal, and one is charging the battery
if your mojo battery is virtually flat (ie red light) at this point, then the mojo will be consuming 1.7 watts of power to process the music, plus 0.91 watts of power to recharge the battery = approx 2.6 watts of power. Virtually all of this power is dissipated as heat, except for the small amount that is lost as sound in your headphones, or light from the balls. The result is that the mojo runs very warm/hot, and if the ambient air temperature is high, then the protective thermal shutdown circuit can operate.
if instead, your mojo battery is fully charged at this point, then the mojo will be consuming 1.7 watts of power to process the music, plus 0.107 watts of power to trickle charge the battery = approx 1.8 watts of power. Virtually all of this power is dissipated as heat, except for the small amount that is lost as sound in your headphones, or light from the balls. The result of this reduced power consumption is that the mojo instead runs just comfortably cool/warm, and there is no risk that the protective thermal shutdown circuit can operate.
  
 So the chord advice is that if you want to charge and listen at the same time, then the best way to do that is to fully charge the battery first, and you will have no issues with the mojo running too hot.


----------



## musickid

Thankyou to all members for the great and quick feedback MK.


----------



## bocosb

Quick question for micro USB OTG cables.. i want to have one made custom for connecting my Note - what lenght would be the best from your experience? 10 cm, 7 cm? Also straight connectors or L shaped?


----------



## Mython

kauljp said:


> Hi guys,
> I am about to purchase the project polaris for my he 560 and hd 650s. I would like to use the mojo as a dac in this case. How would i go about accomplishing this in terms of the connections and wires etc. i just have the stock mojo usb and apple cck lol. This will be my first amp so I a little short on info.
> My source is iphone 6s plus in this case. I would appreciate it if you could advise me on which cables I should be getting on a budget.
> Thanks


 
  
  
 iPhone > CCK > stock Mojo USB cable > Mojo
  
 Then, on the other end of Mojo, you'd need to insert a cable into one of the headphone sockets:
  

 Then, obviously, the RCA plugs would go to your Project Polaris amplifiers RCA input sockets:
  

  
  
 Please read *post #3* carefully, and you will find information on how to set the output level of Mojo in order to feed an amplifier input (however, you might like to adjust Mojos output level a little lower, to begin with, until you find a Mojo output volume that suits your amplifier input the best).


----------



## Mython

bocosb said:


> Quick question for micro USB OTG cables.. i want to have one made custom for connecting my Note - what lentgh would be the best from your experience? 10 cm, 7 cm? Also straight connectors or L shaped?


 
  
  
 Generally-speaking, it is best to get L-shaped plugs, since they are likely to exert less stress upon Mojos microUSB input socket, when the cable rubs in your bag or pocket, as it inevitably will.
  
 7cm should be sufficient, provided your Note microUSB socket is situated very close to Mojos microUSB socket, when Mojo is stacked to your Note. If it's not very close, then perhaps 10cm might suit you better.  _*However, if you can*_, then 7cm would be the nicest option, as it is less likely to snag against your bag or pocket.


----------



## Mython

gikigill said:


> Monoprice has the USB-C cable that allows Mojo to connect to the USB-C port on the Nexus and the HTC 10.


 

  I will look into this, thanks...
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


petetheroadie said:


> Has anyone managed to source a USB c to USB b micro cable that lets you connect a Nexus 6P to Mojo?
> 
> I checked the 3rd post but nothing there on USB c. I have a USB c otg adaptor but that doesn't seem to work unfortunately.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 Sorry about the lack of USB C cables in post #3. I am aware that there is an increasing need for such cables, but the reason I haven't yet added any is because I haven't seen many, and the few that I have seen don't look to be high-quality.
  
 I am always watching this thread to see new posts of useful accessories, and I regularly add new info to post #3. Therefore, if anyone reading this knows of some short USBc to microUSB cables that are decent quality, I'll be happy to add them to post #3


----------



## miketlse

bocosb said:


> Quick question for micro USB OTG cables.. i want to have one made custom for connecting my Note - what lenght would be the best from your experience? 10 cm, 7 cm? Also straight connectors or L shaped?


 
  
 I used the 10cm long cable that originally came with my oppo ha-2, however that does have straight plugs.
 If i buy a new cable I will follow @Mython  advice and get one with L shaped (usually called right-angled plugs on this thread) plugs.


----------



## petetheroadie

mython said:


> Sorry about the lack of USB C cables in post #3. I am aware that there is an increasing need for such cables, but the reason I haven't yet added any is because I haven't seen many, and the few that I have seen don't look to be high-quality.
> 
> I am always watching this thread to see new posts of useful accessories, and I regularly add new info to post #3. Therefore, if anyone reading this knows of some short USBc to microUSB cables that are decent quality, I'll be happy to add them to post #3





No worries at all Mython. It's early days in the USB c world!


----------



## Mython

petetheroadie said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about the lack of USB C cables in post #3. I am aware that there is an increasing need for such cables, but the reason I haven't yet added any is because I haven't seen many, and the few that I have seen don't look to be high-quality.
> ...


 
  
  
 I've just asked Mimouille what cable he's *using with his Mojo-M1 stack*, and I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## RPB65

peter hyatt said:


> .................I got back my Larvricable and it now works with the updated iOS.


 
  
 Hi Peter, could you elaborate on what was actually done to make this cable now work? I am asking because what stops the cable from being no good with future iOS updates?
 Mine works, then it doesn't after an update, then it does, etc, etc, so what stops this 'new' version from the same fate?


----------



## sling5s

jmills8 said:


> Obvious.


 

 More than I expected.


----------



## boris65

Guys need a little help 
Just bought mojo connected with Mac book pro late 12 but when I listen to 256kHz dsf hi res download from retail site sometimes music stutter or goes down for second tryed change cable same problem also with smartphone s7 same essue 
Any advice please


----------



## vmixer

Just to close the loop, I received ZY Cables' Lightning to MicroUSB cable yesterday (along w/ AQ Nighthawks! ). Purchased here. So far, no issues on iPhone 7+ 128GB running iOS 10.1.1. Sample rate reflected correctly on Mojo when playing high-res from Onkyo HF, NePlayer and HibyMusic. Seems to work well (have been running in Airplane mode so don't know about RF rejection). Will see what happens with the next iOS update... Thanks all.


----------



## Mython

vmixer said:


> Just to close the loop, I received ZY Cables' Lightning to MicroUSB cable yesterday (along w/ AQ Nighthawks! ). Purchased here. So far, no issues on iPhone 7+ 128GB running iOS 10.1.1. Sample rate reflected correctly on Mojo when playing high-res from Onkyo HF, NePlayer and HibyMusic. Seems to work well (have been running in Airplane mode so don't know about RF rejection). Will see what happens with the next iOS update... Thanks all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
  
 Thanks for reporting your findings.
  
 That cable looks identical to the *Hi-Fi Spot cable*, so perhaps they are being wholesaled to a number of different vendors.


----------



## doggiemom

vmixer said:


> Just to close the loop, I received ZY Cables' Lightning to MicroUSB cable yesterday (along w/ AQ Nighthawks! ). Purchased here. So far, no issues on iPhone 7+ 128GB running iOS 10.1.1. Sample rate reflected correctly on Mojo when playing high-res from Onkyo HF, NePlayer and HibyMusic. Seems to work well (have been running in Airplane mode so don't know about RF rejection). Will see what happens with the next iOS update... Thanks all.


 
 That's "SUPPER!"


----------



## vmixer

doggiemom said:


> That's "SUPPER!"


 
  





 Ha! Noticed that, maybe the line below that should say "You can _taste_ the difference!"


----------



## Mython

Added to post #3, thanks.
  
 However, just like the seemingly-identical Hi-Fi Spot cable,  I have some mild concerns about the longevity of this cable, since the individual braids of the cable do not look very resilient to bending and/or friction.
  
 On the flip-side, though, I wouldn't criticise it too much, since it is very reasonably-priced.
  
  
_'You pays yer money and you takes yer pick!'  _


----------



## vmixer

Agree, it does seem a bit flimsy. We'll see how it holds up. Might heat shrink / epoxy / cloth the whole thing!
  




  
 Thanks again...


----------



## miketlse

vmixer said:


> Agree, it does seem a bit flimsy. We'll see how it holds up. Might heat shrink / epoxy / cloth the whole thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Could be a good precaution, and you would be testing this mod for all the other viewers of this thread.


----------



## SearchOfSub

naugrim said:


> Any suggestions?





I'd wait for the new Audioquest IEM. From my experience with their cable, dac, and headphones - none of their product have really dissapointed me at all sound-wise. They were all musical in their own way. I think release date might be soon as Feb.


----------



## SearchOfSub

boris65 said:


> Guys need a little help
> Just bought mojo connected with Mac book pro late 12 but when I listen to 256kHz dsf hi res download from retail site sometimes music stutter or goes down for second tryed change cable same problem also with smartphone s7 same essue
> Any advice please





These stutters can be anything. It can be your power supply spiking. I had same stutters but with video on my PC, reinstalled windows and everything running smooth. I would reinstall windows if it's worth it.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

Is Mojo known to sound any different as he "burns in?" I know what I think I'm hearing, but I don't want to influence anyone else by saying it just yet. Did anyone else hear some aspect of the sound change in the first 25 hours or so? Or did anyone specifically hear no change?


----------



## theveterans

boris65 said:


> Guys need a little help
> Just bought mojo connected with Mac book pro late 12 but when I listen to 256kHz dsf hi res download from retail site sometimes music stutter or goes down for second tryed change cable same problem also with smartphone s7 same essue
> Any advice please


 
  
 Adjust stream buffer on your player to at least 300ms. You're running out of buffer if the music stutters.


----------



## boris65

theveterans said:


> Adjust stream buffer on your player to at least 300ms. You're running out of buffer if the music stutters.


 
 thanks! what about a mac?


----------



## miketlse

dj the rocket said:


> Is Mojo known to sound any different as he "burns in?" I know what I think I'm hearing, but I don't want to influence anyone else by saying it just yet. Did anyone else hear some aspect of the sound change in the first 25 hours or so? Or did anyone specifically hear no change?


 
 there are a few posts on this thread, mentioning that after people have been listening to mojo for a few weeks, returning to their previous favourite dac/dap sounds 'dull' in comparison.
 the feedback from rob watts, is that mojo does not experience physical 'burn in', but rather the human brain experiences a form or 'burn in' as it gets used to the new greater musical detail provided by the mojo. everyones brain then uses neuroplasticity, to reroute some neurons to exploit this greater detail better. now the neurons have been rerouted, then the previous dacs/daps providing less detail inevitably sound a bit dull in comparison.
  
 so i fully expect that you are aclimatising to mojo - it just proves that you are human.


----------



## musickid

new to this thread i just learnt the mojo also powers mr speakers with great drive. hopefully in jan a major splash out!!!!


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> new to this thread i just learnt the mojo also powers mr speakers with great drive. hopefully in jan a major splash out!!!!


 
 that's the spirit.
 i bought headphones on black friday last year, then something on cyber monday (tomorrow), but then everything else had to wait till the january sales.
  
 just be sure to be clear in your mind, what your needs are, before you buy.
 sales have a nasty tendency to make people buy on impulse, then regret it later.


----------



## Mython

theveterans said:


> boris65 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys need a little help
> ...


 
  
  
 Even though Mojo is capable of playing back very high-res files, some hi-res files exceed the abilities of the *transport* to convey the data efficiently.
  
 I've been told that DSD 256 is as processor-hungry as PCM running at 705.6 kHz. I presume your .DSF 256 files are much the same scenario


----------



## theveterans

mython said:


> Even though Mojo is capable of playing back very high-res files, some hi-res files exceed the abilities of the *transport* to convey the data efficiently.
> 
> I've been told that DSD 256 is as processor-hungry as PCM running at 705.6 kHz. I presume your .DSF 256 files are much the same scenario


 
  
 Well IMO OS X can't handle them correctly then since my lowly 1.9 GHz tablet runs DSD256 with less than 10% CPU usage and with 500ms stream buffer. Zero drop outs, zero issues even when browsing, loading multiple tabs and playing YouTube video with sound output on the on-board DAC all at the same time. Increasing stream buffer so that the system does not need a narrow delivery time (less than 50ms) to Mojo and that eliminates dropouts since the data is buffered before it goes to Mojo allowing the system to multitask and delegate the CPU/RAM/HDD use to other tasks.


----------



## SearchOfSub

It's a dual-core 2.2 ghz CPU. Should have no problems handling DSD. Furthermore, it's in native DSD format not any conversion which wouldn't require much processing power. 

It might be the cable or the PSU spikes, or as some else said, bandwidth limit issue. If I were you, I'd just reinstall windows if it's worth it.


----------



## theveterans

searchofsub said:


> It's a dual-core 2.2 ghz CPU. Should have no problems handling DSD. Furthermore, it's in native DSD format not any conversion which wouldn't require much processing power.
> 
> It might be the cable or the PSU spikes, or as some else said, bandwidth limit issue. If I were you, I'd just reinstall windows if it's worth it.


 
  
 It is delivered as PCM (DoP) so a good amount of buffer underrun is needed for zero dropouts, kind of like the buffer underrun protection when burning a CD.


----------



## Mython

This topic of stuttering playback does seem to appear on Head-fi, periodically (not Mojo-specific, by any means).
  
 It seems one person may experience improvement with buffering, whereas others may not.
  
  
 For example, here is one thread that I linked a while back:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/812759/solved-how-to-eliminate-stuttering-in-audio-players


----------



## x RELIC x

Ever since OSX El Capitan there have been a lot of issues with USB audio playback on Macs, especially for DSD128 and up. It's likely an OSX issue, not a hardware issue.

Edit: This was brought up a while ago in the DAVE thread as well, and one of the main reasons Torq dropped the DAVE off his DAC list. OS X needs to step it up for DoP. Windows does not have this issue with the Chord drivers able to re-send packets if there are dropouts. Many with a Mac won't have issues and many do. Such is life.


----------



## Mython

I've variously seen it mentioned in relation to iOS, Android and Windows, too, so OSX isn't the only culprit (_not_ that I'm saying OSX may not indeed have related issues of its own)
  
  
 There's evidently a wide range of factors that may influence the successful digital transmission of high data rate files.
  
  
 Considering how (genuinely) incredible humble Redbook sounds through Rob's DACs, I am quite happy to go no higher than single rate DSD (in situations where that may be the legitimate 'native' format of a recording - which it often isn't...), and, _where viable_, continue to enjoy the majority of my music collection in 16/44.1 if the mastering is decent).


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> I've variously seen it mentioned in relation to iOS, Android and Windows, too, so OSX isn't the only culprit (_not_ that I'm saying OSX may not indeed have related issues of its own)




Yeah, I wasn't going to comment earlier because the s7 was also showing the issue for the OP. Another reason I, personally, really hate DSD.


----------



## GreenBow

Talking about issues with operating systems. There were issues with that last big Windows 10 update, and folk found their Mojo would not work with Win 10. Please did that ever get fixed, either with an update from MS or Chord?


----------



## Mython

x relic x said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I've variously seen it mentioned in relation to iOS, Android and Windows, too, so OSX isn't the only culprit (_not_ that I'm saying OSX may not indeed have related issues of its own)
> ...


 
  
 I don't currently own a DAC capable of native DSD playback, but, that aside, I won't entertain obtaining albums in DSD format unless it is (truly & honestly) the native recording format of an album or, in the case of analogue master tape, the native format of the digital master derived therefrom. Currently, for me, that's only Nat King Cole's _'Love is the Thing'_ (and I wouldn't be all that shocked if it eventually turns out that Analog Productions perhaps ADC'd from analogue to PCM, and then transcoded to DSD. Not suggesting they did, but just saying I wouldn't fall off my chair if it turned out that way).
  
 I still buy 95% of my music on Redbook CD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (yes, I am an old fart, but Hugo was an awakening for me, about how bloody good Redbook can sound)


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> I don't currently own a DAC capable of native DSD playback, but, that aside, I won't entertain obtaining albums in DSD format unless it is (truly & honestly) the native recording format of an album or, in the case of analogue master tape, the native format of the digital master derived therefrom. Currently, for me, that's only Nat King Cole's _'Love is the Thing'_ (and I wouldn't be all that shocked if it eventually turns out that Analog Productions perhaps ADC'd from analogue to PCM, and then transcoded to DSD. Not suggesting they did, but just saying I wouldn't fall off my chair if it turned out that way).
> 
> I still buy 95% of my music on Redbook CD!  (yes, I am an old fart, but Hugo was an awakening for me, about how bloody good Redbook can sound)




I purchased Norah Jones Come Away With Me in DSD128 and converted it to 16/44.1 PCM. Couldn't hear the difference between the formats at all. Of course it wasn't natively recorded in DSD, and Norah Johnes is produced flat as a pancake with very little depth in the recording to begin with, but audibly the format made no difference. Every single native DSD recording I've heard sounded extra wide and extra flat in depth, to me at least. I hate it, but I can see how others like it. Just not worth it for me to put up with the file size and format playback issues.


----------



## Mython

Yeah, what I mean is that if an album is natively in DSD, then it'd irk me to pay almost as much for transcoded flacs, when I'd rather pay a couple of bucks more and then transcode, or not transcode, at my own discretion.
  
 It's not that I actively desire a DSD library of albums, just that I like to buy non-transcoded files, in whatever their native format might be.
  
 At this point in time, I neither like nor dislike .DSD.
  
   
 

 Hope that makes sense.
  
  
 (Of course, in this Mojo thread, one should note that Mojo does not handle .DSD natively, iirc.)


----------



## SearchOfSub

greenbow said:


> Talking about issues with operating systems. There were issues with that last big Windows 10 update, and folk found their Mojo would not work with Win 10. Please did that ever get fixed, either with an update from MS or Chord?





Windows 10 64 bit home version with windows 10 anniversary update. Working perfectly fine.


----------



## SearchOfSub

mython said:


> I don't currently own a DAC capable of native DSD playback, but, that aside, I won't entertain obtaining albums in DSD format unless it is (truly & honestly) the native recording format of an album or, in the case of analogue master tape, the native format of the digital master derived therefrom. Currently, for me, that's only Nat King Cole's _'Love is the Thing'_ (and I wouldn't be all that shocked if it eventually turns out that Analog Productions perhaps ADC'd from analogue to PCM, and then transcoded to DSD. Not suggesting they did, but just saying I wouldn't fall off my chair if it turned out that way).
> 
> I still buy 95% of my music on Redbook CD!  (yes, I am an old fart, but Hugo was an awakening for me, about how bloody good Redbook can sound)





+1. I think Redbook on Hugo is extremely well done!


----------



## AlexB73

dj the rocket said:


> Is Mojo known to sound any different as he "burns in?" I know what I think I'm hearing, but I don't want to influence anyone else by saying it just yet. Did anyone else hear some aspect of the sound change in the first 25 hours or so? Or did anyone specifically hear no change?



My Mojo sounded bad after 30 hourse. After 80 hours resolution was improved, sounds became lusher and more analog. After 120 hourse base and dynamic were improved. And I think it is not the end...


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> I purchased Norah Jones Come Away With Me in DSD128 and converted it to 16/44.1 PCM. Couldn't hear the difference between the formats at all. Of course it wasn't natively recorded in DSD, and Norah Johnes is produced flat as a pancake with very little depth in the recording to begin with, but audibly the format made no difference. Every single native DSD recording I've heard sounded extra wide and extra flat in depth, to me at least. I hate it, but I can see how others like it. Just not worth it for me to put up with the file size and format playback issues.





When I played PCM vs DSD on Hugo, the DSD did sound a tiny bit more relaxed overall. But at the same time, it took away the punch/kick/dynamics on most of the tracks. It also always sounded veiled in comparison to PCM for some reason. Soundstage, imaging etc were all about the same. I also Prefer PCM.


----------



## SearchOfSub

alexb73 said:


> My Mojo sounded bad after 30 hourse. After 80 hours resolution was improved, sounds became lusher and more analog. After 120 hourse base and dynamic were improved. And I think it is not the end...




You must have some super sensitive neurons because I can't tell from day 1 and now.


----------



## jmills8

searchofsub said:


> You must have some super sensitive neurons because I can't tell from day 1 and now.


The Mind is so powerful.


----------



## nmatheis

alexb73 said:


> My Mojo sounded bad after 30 hourse. After 80 hours resolution was improved, sounds became lusher and more analog. After 120 hourse base and dynamic were improved. And I think it is not the end...







searchofsub said:


> You must have some super sensitive neurons because I can't tell from day 1 and now.







jmills8 said:


> The Mind is so powerful.


----------



## jmills8

nmatheis said:


>


Tim and Eric for Presidents 2020.


----------



## nmatheis

jmills8 said:


> Tim and Eric for Presidents 2020.


 
  
 I'm ready for that!


----------



## nmatheis

And Mojo + Nighthawks are a fantastic combo. I've been enjoying them immensely!


----------



## theveterans

greenbow said:


> Talking about issues with operating systems. There were issues with that last big Windows 10 update, and folk found their Mojo would not work with Win 10. Please did that ever get fixed, either with an update from MS or Chord?


 
  
 Zero issues with latest update from MS in my tablet.


----------



## Naugrim

So, going to sell my Bifrost/Asgard 2 and get a MJOLNIR 2 and then use my Mojo as my dac until I can afford another. Any thoughts?


----------



## maxh22

Just got the LG V20. Can anyone recommend some good Type-C to Microusb cables?


----------



## miketlse

maxh22 said:


> Just got the LG V20. Can anyone recommend some good Type-C to Microusb cables?



Check the Shanling M1 thread, plus @Mython updated post #3 with one yesterday.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

miketlse said:


> there are a few posts on this thread, mentioning that after people have been listening to mojo for a few weeks, returning to their previous favourite dac/dap sounds 'dull' in comparison.
> the feedback from rob watts, is that mojo does not experience physical 'burn in', but rather the human brain experiences a form or 'burn in' as it gets used to the new greater musical detail provided by the mojo. everyones brain then uses neuroplasticity, to reroute some neurons to exploit this greater detail better. now the neurons have been rerouted, then the previous dacs/daps providing less detail inevitably sound a bit dull in comparison.
> 
> so i fully expect that you are aclimatising to mojo - it just proves that you are human.




Thanks Mike, i really appreciate your answer, it certainly has the ring of truth.(kind of like the HD800's "ring driver of truth"  

 On another forum I heard the Mojo described as having "limpdick" bass, and the in-your-face poignancy of the description stuck with me. Though I agreed when I read it, it SEEMS less and less true over time. I used to prefer bassy headphones with Mojo, but recently flatter pairs have been adequately satisfying. I used to prefer the GOV2+ balanced out to Mojo because of its bass; today I can HEAR the Mojo has a much better signal, in clarity, detail, dynamics, etc. I still want a stronger low end for my EDM, but it isn't like I can't achieve the sound I'm looking for simply by slipping on some bassier cans. The world has enough of those I'm sure.

It's so hard to believe that my PERCEPTION of the sound is changing so drastically, and not the sound itself; I have a bachelor's in Psych though, so I've _seen_ the overwhelming data. If it wasn't for that background preparing me to see beyond my own biases, I really don't know if I'd be able to buy it.

Damnit now I have to question the instances where I'm convinced I heard an IEM's sound changing over time all over again!


----------



## music4mhell

How many here have paired up an external headphone amp (portable/desktop) to Mojo ?


----------



## gikigill

http://www.monoprice.com/mobile/product/details/13013

Monoprice cable for connecting the Mojo to USB-C phones. Works with my HTC 10, can't guarantee other phones.


----------



## doraymon

music4mhell said:


> How many here have paired up an external headphone amp (portable/desktop) to Mojo ?


 
 Me, Cavalli Audio Liquid Carbon 2.0.
 Why?


----------



## music4mhell

doraymon said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > How many here have paired up an external headphone amp (portable/desktop) to Mojo ?
> ...


 
 I have connected to VE RA2, and personally i feel the soundstage has widen up, instrumentation separation is better and also a better controlled bass.. but it's early impressions.. i am just trying to check what's others impressions...
  
 What's your impressions ?


----------



## pete321

My mojo used to randomly click because I had it set to direct sound instead of asio output, so I set it to asio in both winamp and foobar and it sounds good and no more clicking but when I try to skip forward or backward in a song there is like a 1 second pause before it resumes, is this normal? Not that huge a deal but slightly annoying because I skim a lot, any settings I can try?
  
 edit: sorry didn't see the mojo issues thread until after, can delete this if it's not the place for it.


----------



## doraymon

music4mhell said:


> I have connected to VE RA2, and personally i feel the soundstage has widen up, instrumentation separation is better and also a better controlled bass.. but it's early impressions.. i am just trying to check what's others impressions...
> 
> What's your impressions ?


 
  
 This is a very interesting topic indeed, which I've been experimenting myself only recently, after buying the Liquid Carbon.
  
 The main findings (to my ears at list) so far are that:
 - the addition of the amp seems to open up the soundstage (for some reasons) and bass feel more punchy, however I experience that this depends a lot on the track you are playing.
 - With some tracks the effect above is clear and music sounds immediately more "fun" and "alive". However with some other tracks this effect is barely noticeable while a deterioration of the details and transient reproduction is clearly audible.
  
 What I described above is even more true with the Hugo.
  
 Very first impressions from someone who's not a pro, so I hope it makes some sense...


----------



## shultzee

naugrim said:


> So, going to sell my Bifrost/Asgard 2 and get a MJOLNIR 2 and then use my Mojo as my dac until I can afford another. Any thoughts?


 

 I have had some high end dacs (also a Bitfrost) prior to Mojo.    However, I love the sound/performance of the Mojo and don't find myself looking for more fwiw.  You will be happy I think.


----------



## Feedbacker

mojo ideas said:


> Yes your right I'm sure the British reader would understand if I said that Mojo is our version of an audio Tardis from TVs Doctor Who it's far bigger on the inside than even much larger units . As it has about five hundred times the digital processing and a kick arse 5volts RMS output stage with an incredibly low output impedance of just 75 milli Ohms too few desktops even comes close. But many look at Mojo and don't understand that I wonder if some of them have ever gotten past the first level volume tier when they say a Mojo is bested by some other units sometimes.


 

 We don't see the phrase 'kick arse' in print often enough, imo...


----------



## Zojokkeli

naugrim said:


> So, going to sell my Bifrost/Asgard 2 and get a MJOLNIR 2 and then use my Mojo as my dac until I can afford another. Any thoughts?


 
  
 Don't really see the point in getting a Mjolnir unless you're using really hard-to-drive cans. Might as well use just Mojo until you feel the need to upgrade your whole system at once.


----------



## music4mhell

doraymon said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I have connected to VE RA2, and personally i feel the soundstage has widen up, instrumentation separation is better and also a better controlled bass.. but it's early impressions.. i am just trying to check what's others impressions...
> ...


 
 Interesting .. i feel the same way.. Mojo's DAC is great.. but Amp part .. i know it can drive all power hungry headphones available in world..
 But it's not about the power.. there are many other aspects.. those who have paired their mojo with a good Amp, they can sense what i am trying to say !


----------



## doraymon

music4mhell said:


> Interesting .. i feel the same way.. Mojo's DAC is great.. but Amp part .. i know it can drive all power hungry headphones available in world..
> But it's not about the power.. there are many other aspects.. those who have paired their mojo with a good Amp, they can sense what i am trying to say !



I am still a bit sceptical though because I am sure the introduction of anything between Mojo and headphones in principle will result in losss of detail/definition, you can't avoid that.
But I also understand that if for some reasons the amp ads some (coloration?) of its own and you like what you hear, than why not?
A big dilemma...


----------



## jarnopp

naugrim said:


> So, going to sell my Bifrost/Asgard 2 and get a MJOLNIR 2 and then use my Mojo as my dac until I can afford another. Any thoughts?




Sounds good. You'll likely be using Mojo a while, since it will take quite a while to save for Dave. Depending on which headphones you want to drive, you might wait on the Mjolnir until you try Mojo alone, too.


----------



## music4mhell

doraymon said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting .. i feel the same way.. Mojo's DAC is great.. but Amp part .. i know it can drive all power hungry headphones available in world..
> ...


Why are you assuming that there will be a loss of details/defination ..

is not possible to increase the soundstage, increase the separation, increasing the punchiness of bass without altering the frequency ?

May be you try to connect ur mojo or hugo to a decent amp and share your impressions...i was skeptical like you from last 10 months..and i was happy..

but now i realized what i was missing from last 10 months from my mojo ans hd650


----------



## x RELIC x

music4mhell said:


> Interesting .. i feel the same way.. Mojo's DAC is great.. but Amp part .. i know it can drive all power hungry headphones available in world..
> But it's not about the power.. there are many other aspects.. those who have paired their mojo with a good Amp, they can sense what i am trying to say !




I've paired the Mojo with the likes of the Oppo HA-1, Liquid Carbon, and Liquid Gold. With these amps I've only used a very small portion of the volume to drive my headphones. In some regards they sound great - added soundstage, more bass oomph, sparkling treble, etc. The biggest difference is that when my headphones are driven direct from the Mojo (and the DAVE) there is more _variety_ to the music. They don't add the same colouration to _everything_. Not all songs are wider in the soundstage, not all the bass is phat, not all the treble is emphasized. There is more variance from hard sounds to soft sounds. More accurate timbre of the individual notes IMO. That's what I love about the Mojo, the fact that it is very transparent and lets the music shine, not just the flavour of the amp. Nothing wrong with either option (that's why I own the Liquid Gold), but it's really a preference and not anything to do with capability to drive most headphones. That's my 2 cents. YMMV.




music4mhell said:


> Why are you assuming that there will be a loss of details/defination ..
> 
> is not possible to increase the soundstage, increase the separation, increasing the punchiness of bass without altering the frequency ?
> 
> ...




Yes, it's impossible to add a component and also add transparency. 1+1 =/= 0.

I think it's funny how the hd650 is always the benchmark for the Mojo when the Mojo is criticized. Good grief, it's not the only headphone out there and synergy, again, is simply not the same as drive ability. Perhaps the hd650 isn't the end all be all headphone that's out there. I'm glad you like the hd650 from your amp, in the end that's what matters, the smile on your face as you listen.


----------



## Deftone

x relic x said:


> Well, since both the* Hugo and the Mojo don't have a separate amp built in and always output from their line-out stage (yes, even for headphones) the differences you are hearing is in the DAC and the WTA filter implementation of each unit. Let me repeat this....*





> _*There is no traditional seperate headphone amp in the Hugo or the Mojo.*_


 
  
 Every chord virgin should read this before even coming to this thread.


----------



## doraymon

music4mhell said:


> Why are you assuming that there will be a loss of details/defination ..



Because I hear it.
My impression is that Mojo (and for that matter even more Hugo) deliver a quite precise representation of what the sound engineer intended to deliver.
If you don't like this picture you can try to tune it for example with EQ or even with an amp, but you will inevitably distort the original picture often with a loss of detail.

But there is nothing wrong in liking the sound of the Mojo out of an amp, anything that floats your boat...
It happens to me with some songs, I can give you an example: to my ears the album Buena Vista Social Club (FLAC 96/24) sous much more entertaining if I ad the Liquid Carbon, while with others this is not the case... go figure...


----------



## Deftone

mython said:


> I still buy 95% of my music on Redbook CD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Same here i just love a physical collection and the fact that 16/44 is more than good enough for my ears. the only time i will buy digital is when the master is better than CD
  
 for example; Megadeth - Th1rt3en on CD this is DR6 but the "hi-res" version is DR12
  
 but this is rare, i still think we are not hearing everything from redbook CD the Dave is proof of this.


----------



## Deftone

alexb73 said:


> My Mojo sounded bad after 30 hourse. After 80 hours resolution was improved, sounds became lusher and more analog. After 120 hourse base and dynamic were improved. And I think it is not the end...


 
  
 this is very likely your ears adjusting.


----------



## Deftone

naugrim said:


> So, going to sell my Bifrost/Asgard 2 and get a MJOLNIR 2 and then use my Mojo as my dac until I can afford another. Any thoughts?


 
  
 i personally wouldnt pay $849 to degrade the sound quality of mojo, but if youre not satisfied and like adding more flavour and distortion (some people do) then go for it.


----------



## Delayeed

deftone said:


> Every chord virgin should read this before even coming to this thread.


 
 Quote:


x relic x said:


> Well, since both the *Hugo and the Mojo don't have a separate amp built in and always output from their line-out stage (yes, even for headphones) the differences you are hearing is in the DAC and the WTA filter implementation of each unit. Let me repeat this....*





> _*There is no traditional seperate headphone amp in the Hugo or the Mojo.*_



 The thing is there still are transistors in the output stage so it's not that simple. Adding an amp after that then will decrease transparency but isn't that like every DAC?

 Lets say we are feeding signal from Gungnir to Mjolnir 2: You lose some of the transparency already in the cables and then even more in the amplifier, whether that makes a difference or not though I have no idea...


----------



## Deftone

delayeed said:


> Lets say we are feeding signal from Gungnir to Mjolnir 2: You lose some of the transparency already in the cables and then even more in the amplifier, whether that makes a difference or not though I have no idea...


 
  
 the transparency wouldnt be my biggest worry it would be that X amplifier is adding colour to everything. i only use mojo because im happy with the variations in sound from album to album.
  
 i think its a reason many people dont like the HD650 with mojo, maybe they were using an amp that added more bass and impact on everything so without it they feel like it sounds "weak"


----------



## Delayeed

deftone said:


> the transparency wouldnt be my biggest worry it would be that X amplifier is adding colour to everything. i only use mojo because im happy with the variations in sound from album to album.


 
 Well the Mojo lacks extension both ways so it's not really neutral anyway... The timbre of it is what impresses me though. None of the paperyness of a Delta Sigma design.


----------



## audi0nick128

well in post 18704 Rob states that Mojo is delta sigma...


----------



## Delayeed

audi0nick128 said:


> well in post 18704 Rob states that Mojo is delta sigma...


 
 Anyway it's not a typical Delta Sigma design. Uses an FPGA chip instead of a ****ty off the shelf DAC chip. (not saying all off the shelf chips sound bad yada yada but you get the point.)


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

audi0nick128 said:


> well in post 18704 Rob states that Mojo is delta sigma...




Seems like a good example of real life suspension of disbelief. 

But don't tell the audiophiles that, they might explode.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

delayeed said:


> Anyway it's not a typical Delta Sigma design. Uses an FPGA chip instead of a ****ty off the shelf DAC chip. (not saying all off the shelf chips sound bad yada yada but you get the point.)




So does it sound more like high quality photo paper instead of a ream of Staples brand printer paper?

I don't get the point. There are some very good chip based DAC/amp combos that are not outside the realm of being compared to Mojo.


----------



## Delayeed

grumpyoldguy said:


> So does it sound more like high quality photo paper instead of a ream of Staples brand printer paper?
> 
> I don't get the point. There are some very good chip based DAC/amp combos that are not outside the realm of being compared to Mojo.


 
 The point was just that I prefer timbre of the Mojo to the Delta Sigma DACs I've heard some of which have had weird treble issues that is best described by being "papery". And yes I'm aware there are good chip based DACs out there but with my limited exp I haven't heard one yet.


----------



## audi0nick128

Delayeed I understand what you meant, just wanted to point this out, since I believe many are not aware of the fact that Mojo is a Delta Sigma design... 

GRUMPYOLDGUY I think I should better stop then, I probably wouldn't stand as calm under fire, as you  

Cheers


----------



## Mython

mython said:


> petetheroadie said:
> 
> 
> > mython said:
> ...


 
  
  
 Mimouille told me 3 USB-C cables he's tried, 2 of which I've now added to a post somewhere in this thread (sorry, I can't quite remember the number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Mojo ideas

audi0nick128 said:


> Delayeed I understand what you meant, just wanted to point this out, since I believe many are not aware of the fact that Mojo is a Delta Sigma design...
> 
> GRUMPYOLDGUY I think I should better stop then, I probably wouldn't stand as calm under fire, as you
> 
> Cheers


 I think it needs to be clarified that Rob was indeed working on straight Delta sigma design some thirty years ago and realising their shortfalls he as been developing his pulse array technology and advanced digital tap algorithms and implementation of highly specialised digital noise shapers ever since. So it a bit like saying an alto saxophone is a tin wistle. Robs technology is now very far from its origins.


----------



## betula

x relic x said:


> I've paired the Mojo with the likes of the Oppo HA-1, Liquid Carbon, and Liquid Gold. With these amps I've only used a very small portion of the volume to drive my headphones. In some regards they sound great - added soundstage, more bass oomph, sparkling treble, etc. The biggest difference is that when my headphones are driven direct from the Mojo (and the DAVE) there is more _variety_ to the music. They don't add the same colouration to _everything_. Not all songs are wider in the soundstage, not all the bass is phat, not all the treble is emphasized. There is more variance from hard sounds to soft sounds. More accurate timbre of the individual notes IMO. That's what I love about the Mojo, the fact that it is very transparent and lets the music shine, not just the flavour of the amp. Nothing wrong with either option (that's why I own the Liquid Gold), but it's really a preference and not anything to do with capability to drive most headphones. That's my 2 cents. YMMV.
> Yes, it's impossible to add a component and also add transparency. 1+1 =/= 0.
> 
> I think it's funny how the hd650 is always the benchmark for the Mojo when the Mojo is criticized. Good grief, it's not the only headphone out there and synergy, again, is simply not the same as drive ability. Perhaps the hd650 isn't the end all be all headphone that's out there. I'm glad you like the hd650 from your amp, in the end that's what matters, the smile on your face as you liZ


 
 You made some very good points here. Quite some people tend to misunderstand what role amps and DACs really play in an audio chain.

 HD650 might pop up so often, as for 15 years it is still some sort of a reference point in the huge, subjective fog of the audio world. We seem to loose these objective reference points these days. Maybe Mojo will be one in the future.


----------



## betula

audi0nick128 said:


> @GRUMPYOLDGUY I think I should better stop then, I probably wouldn't stand as calm under fire, as you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Grumpy is made of special ice, that does not melt in heat. 
 But we know, his heart is in the right place.


----------



## Mython

There is a Mojo sitting next to my laptop, right now, singing....
  
 www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6_B1AB9nu8


----------



## warrior1975

I recently purchased the hd650s, and I really do like them, a lot. I've run it with mojo, and with mojo feeding my Valhalla 2. I prefer the sound of mojo feeding the Valhala 2. I think it does add to the sound. Maybe it's synergy, maybe not. It does sound better to my ears.


----------



## Feedbacker

Just received the notification that my Mojo is en route from Audio Sanctuary. Nice...!
  
 I've had a Hugo for a while, so I kind of know what to expect, and I've been following this thread since day 1, but still excited to get the little fella into my hands...


----------



## maxh22

feedbacker said:


> Just received the notification that my Mojo is en route from Audio Sanctuary. Nice...!
> 
> I've had a Hugo for a while, so I kind of know what to expect, and I've been following this thread since day 1, but still excited to get the little fella into my hands...




Different sound signiture, same awesome musicality


----------



## RobinTim

I apologize for my cluelessness in advane but I have the following question: Will my Chord Mojo be able to play MQA music from Tidal? Or does it only matter if my source (MacBook/Iphone) can play it?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Mython

robintim said:


> I apologize for my cluelessness in advane but I have the following question: Will my Chord Mojo be able to play MQA music from Tidal? Or does it only matter if my source (MacBook/Iphone) can play it?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
  
 It depends what you mean by 'play'.
  
 MQA files can be 'played' on many players, but you won't get the (_*claimed*_) 'benefits' of MQA encoding unless your equipment is MQA-licensed.
  
 Mojo will play MQA files (in a manner of speaking), if your transport will play MQA files, since the transport will send what is effectively a PCM data stream to Mojo, and Mojo will play PCM data without prejudice. But Mojo will not playback MQA files in such a way that the claimed benefits of MQA are included during playback. In other words, if a transport can play MQA files and send them to Mojo, then Mojo will be playing the file in it's ordinary, basic form, as though it didn't have any MQA encoding in the file.


----------



## harpo1

robintim said:


> I apologize for my cluelessness in advane but I have the following question: Will my Chord Mojo be able to play MQA music from Tidal? Or does it only matter if my source (MacBook/Iphone) can play it?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I don't think Tidal has enabled MQA playback yet either.


----------



## RobinTim

Thank you very much for the detailed answer Mython. Will it be possible that Chord updates the mojos software or would it need a hardware update to enjoy the "benefits" of MQA?


----------



## RobinTim

harpo1 said:


> I don't think Tidal has enabled MQA playback yet either.


 

 I think you are right. Late December/January is what I am hearing...


----------



## RobinTim

mython said:


> It depends what you mean by 'play'.
> 
> MQA files can be 'played' on many players, but you won't get the (_*claimed*_) 'benefits' of MQA encoding unless your equipment is MQA-licensed.
> 
> Mojo will play MQA files (in a manner of speaking), if your transport will play MQA files, since the transport will send what is effectively a PCM data stream to Mojo, and Mojo will play PCM data without prejudice. But Mojo will not playback MQA files in such a way that the claimed benefits of MQA are included during playback. In other words, if a transport can play MQA files and send them to Mojo, then Mojo will be playing the file in it's ordinary, basic form, as though it didn't have any MQA encoding in the file.


 
 Thank you very much for the detailed answer Mython. Will it be possible that Chord updates the mojos software or would it need a hardware update to enjoy the "benefits" of MQA?


----------



## Mython

robintim said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed answer Mython. Will it be possible that Chord updates the mojos software or would it need a hardware update to enjoy the "benefits" of MQA?


 
  
  
 It is very, very, unlikely that Mojo will ever be updated to fully function with MQA.
  
 MQA doesn't seem to have been embraced by many high-end companies, so far.
  
_Some_, but not many.
  
 Make of that what you will.


----------



## RobinTim

mython said:


> It is very, very, unlikely that Mojo will ever be updated to fully function with MQA.
> 
> MQA doesn't seem to have been embraced by many high-end companies, so far.
> 
> ...


 

 While I have not heard MQA in action yet, I was hoping it presented an upgrade in quality from the current Tidal files. Perhaps I have overestimated the capabilities of MQA a tad


----------



## miketlse

robintim said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed answer Mython. Will it be possible that Chord updates the mojos software or would it need a hardware update to enjoy the "benefits" of MQA?


 
 I doubt that the Mojo would be updated - although there will be new things unveiled at CES.
 It is far easier to use a phone or dap/transport that will decode MQA, and then use the output as the input signal for the mojo. Let the mojo do what it is so good at.


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> Well the Mojo lacks extension both ways so it's not really neutral anyway... The timbre of it is what impresses me though. None of the paperyness of a Delta Sigma design.




Lacks extension? Not to my ears at all compared to my other gear. Measurements would also disagree with this statement.


----------



## Dithyrambes

x relic x said:


> Lacks extension? Not to my ears at all compared to my other gear. Measurements would also disagree with this statement.


there is definitely a treble roll off...it can be seen in measurements


----------



## x RELIC x

dithyrambes said:


> there is definitely a treble roll off...it can be seen in measurements




Depends on who's measuring it..... Rob's confident it's flat to 20kHz. Stereophile measures it flat. Golden Ears measures it flat.


----------



## RPB65

02:07 UK time, cannot go to bed as I cannot put this damn music machine down! I've had to charge it for a bit to get me more time.
 Simple Minds - Acoustic album; iPhone 6S+; Mojo; Noble Kaiser Encore = stunning. Incredible sounds.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

dithyrambes said:


> there is definitely a treble roll off...it can be seen in measurements




-0.1dB at 20KHz. You're reaching now. 

Mojo is flat. Period. Confirmed by numerous independent measurements.


----------



## mpickup

Due to poor planning... I am using my Audioquest Cinnamon cable to charge the Mojo!   Muh hah hah!    Greatly improved topped-off-ed-ness...
  
 (But it is a beautifully made cable.  And I am using a nice Audioquest optical cable for the music!)


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> -0.1dB at 20KHz. You're reaching now.
> 
> Mojo is flat. Period. Confirmed by numerous independent measurements.




Would you say it's also slightly warm? I hear that a lot


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> dithyrambes said:
> 
> 
> > there is definitely a treble roll off...it can be seen in measurements
> ...


 
 that's a very good thing.. so it can be a very good PreAmp DAC to high end headphone amps


----------



## jtung95

Hi everyone, I'm picking up my Mojo tomorrow! Had the pleasure to try a half broken demo unit nearly a year ago and fell in love. Also thinking about ordering moon audio cables for my mojo's. I'm new to the thread, so excuse me if this question has already been asked; what has everybody's experience been with aftermarket cable upgrades specifically pertaining to the mojo?


----------



## Deftone

so its 5am and i just realised iv been enjoying mojo for almost 6 hours... need to sleep.


----------



## axl1

Sorry noob question too.
  
 I want to use my ipod touch with my Mojo. Saw that Apple has this lightning to USB C cable. Can I use this directly or I still need to use the Apple CCK connector ?


----------



## Delayeed

x relic x said:


> Depends on who's measuring it..... Rob's confident it's flat to 20kHz. Stereophile measures it flat. Golden Ears measures it flat.


 
 With some headphones it's more noticeable than others HD600 it sounds pretty well extended but with the Ether C there is immediatly apparent low end and high end roll off when level matched to CA DAC Magic Plus which also measures perfectly flat... Once again measurements don't corrolate to hearing... Maybe it's because it can't deliver enough current to the planar drivers?


----------



## x RELIC x

delayeed said:


> With some headphones it's more noticeable than others HD600 it sounds pretty well extended but with the Ether C there is immediatly apparent low end and high end roll off when level matched to CA DAC Magic Plus which also measures perfectly flat... Once again measurements don't corrolate to hearing... Maybe it's because it can't deliver enough current to the planar drivers?




I'll just agree to disagree with you. With the LCD-2, ETHER C(1.1), ETHER Flow, Nighthawk, or Utopia I hear zero roll off compared to my DAVE, or compared when using those headphones with the Liquid Gold. The Mojo outputs 0.5A Current throughout the volume range, same as Hugo. It isn't lacking in current output. The Mojo is smooth, but that's down to the lack of noise floor modulation according to Rob's info that he's posted.

When I had the Oppo HA-1 I vastly preferred direct from the Mojo over the HA-1's headphone out (SE or balanced). The HA-1 had exaggerated / digital / grainy treble (to me) that I just didn't like. When using the DAC-19 to the Liquid Carbon (both now sold), again, I preferred the Mojo and didn't find it lacking _any_ extension. All the detail is there, no question, just smooth and enjoyable.

By all means, if you prefer the CA DAC Magic Plus's tuning then I'm glad for you. I just strongly disagree that the Mojo is not well extended based on my experience. Also, compared to the DACMagic Plus the Mojo measures far better vs the ancient dual Wolfson WM8740 chip implementation in the DACMagic Plus.


----------



## Delayeed

x relic x said:


> I'll just agree to disagree with you. With the LCD-2, ETHER C(1.1), ETHER Flow, Nighthawk, or Utopia I hear zero roll off compared to my DAVE, or compared when using those headphones with the Liquid Gold. The Mojo outputs 0.5A Current throughout the volume range, same as Hugo. It isn't lacking in current output. The Mojo is smooth, but that's down to the lack of noise floor modulation according to Rob's info that he's posted.
> 
> When I had the Oppo HA-1 I vastly preferred direct from the Mojo over the HA-1's headphone out (SE or balanced). The HA-1 had exaggerated / digital / grainy treble (to me) that I just didn't like. When using the DAC-19 to the Liquid Carbon (both now sold), again, I preferred the Mojo and didn't find it lacking _any_ extension. All the detail is there, no question, just smooth and enjoyable.
> 
> By all means, if you prefer the CA DAC Magic Plus's tuning then I'm glad for you. I just strongly disagree that the Mojo is not well extended based on my experience. Also, compared to the DACMagic Plus the Mojo measures far better vs the ancient dual Wolfson WM8740 chip implementation in the DACMagic Plus.


 
 Just to clarify I WAY prefer Mojo over the DAC Magic Plus but it doesn't have the sub bass and air to me. (also not the harshness which is why I sold the DAC Magic Plus) Very interesting that it sounds different for us. As you said: agree to disagree


----------



## Arpiben

At measurement level only, I would like to add the following:
  
*Mojo is Flat, -0.1dB at 20kHz:*

True if no Load (no headphone connected)
True if Load have more than ~100 Ohms
Wrong for Loads under 100 Ohms: 8 Ohms/16 Ohms/32 Ohms
  
*Mojo Outputs 0.5A as Huguo:*

True only at specific load and voltage
  
*Before clipping max current per channel is:*

 around 280mA rms for loads under 8 Ohms
 around 220mA rms at 8 Ohms
 around 160mA rms at 22 Ohms
 around 44mA rms at 100 Ohms
 around 10mA rms at 500 Ohms
  
 Otherwise as mentionned by some, Mojo has more than enough power (0.5W per channel in the 10 - 40 Ohms area)
 In fact it has even more or same power than all portable amplifiers in the market.


----------



## Dobrescu George

x relic x said:


> I'll just agree to disagree with you. With the LCD-2, ETHER C(1.1), ETHER Flow, Nighthawk, or Utopia I hear zero roll off compared to my DAVE, or compared when using those headphones with the Liquid Gold. The Mojo outputs 0.5A Current throughout the volume range, same as Hugo. It isn't lacking in current output. The Mojo is smooth, but that's down to the lack of noise floor modulation according to Rob's info that he's posted.
> 
> When I had the Oppo HA-1 I vastly preferred direct from the Mojo over the HA-1's headphone out (SE or balanced). The HA-1 had exaggerated / digital / grainy treble (to me) that I just didn't like. When using the DAC-19 to the Liquid Carbon (both now sold), again, I preferred the Mojo and didn't find it lacking _any_ extension. All the detail is there, no question, just smooth and enjoyable.
> 
> By all means, if you prefer the CA DAC Magic Plus's tuning then I'm glad for you. I just strongly disagree that the Mojo is not well extended based on my experience. Also, compared to the DACMagic Plus the Mojo measures far better vs the ancient dual Wolfson WM8740 chip implementation in the DACMagic Plus.


 
  
 This was the same situation with FiiO E12A. It has the extension, but is smooth. 
  
 I guess that there are a few of us who prefer brighter signatures? 
  
 Shouldn't the smoothness of Mojo be easily solved with some EQ? Most headphones will need EQ anyways to sound their best...


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> This was the same situation with FiiO E12A. It has the extension, but is smooth.
> 
> I guess that there are a few of us who prefer brighter signatures?
> 
> *Shouldn't the smoothness of Mojo be easily solved with some EQ*? Most headphones will need EQ anyways to sound their best...




Only if you think something needs to be solved. 

Yes the Mojo works fine with EQ.


----------



## x RELIC x

arpiben said:


> At measurement level only, I would like to add the following:
> 
> *Mojo Outputs 0.5A as Huguo:*
> 
> ...




All devices will change depending on the load. All of them.

Not sure where you got the mA measurements, but it's been stated that the Mojo delivers 0.5A RMS. Anyway, I'm tired of this constant back and forth. The simple fact is the Mojo is a little wonder box with incredible engineering that measures incredibly, sounds incredible, and is winning awards and music lovers hearts for a reason. I love it, others love it, and yet soooo many people just seem to want to lay false claims about extension and drive ability. Been at this for over a year with the Mojo and to be honest if someone doesn't like the little thing that's fine. If someone wants to point out measurements other than the designers, cool. Have fun. I'll just leave Rob's comments below about the current delivery of the Mojo. Have fun.




> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> The earlier prototypes had less current than Hugo - 0.2A RMS. But last Feb we were with Nelson (Malaysian distributor) and I showed him the prototype. He brought some headphones, and we compared it to Hugo - and it was bad, a lot of clipping from Mojo, none from Hugo. It so happened (luckily) Nelson gave us possibly the only 8 ohm headphones on the market Final Audio Pandora.
> 
> ...






> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> 
> 1. The battery is capable of delivering 3A of current, and has very low impedance.
> ...


----------



## lbbef

Finally ordered my Mojo from Audio Sanctuary UK 

Can't wait to receive it.

e-earphone JP is having a sale on the Dignis leather case for Mojo @ 9800 yen. I can't decide what colour to get. O:


----------



## Phoebus7

I have problem with my Chord Mojo if I fully charge it during the evening and leave it off during the night, then next day morning  try to use it flashes red light and turns itself off. Is this a defect in unit or should I request to get it repaired if so how much it will cost.
  
 Thanks..


----------



## music4mhell

phoebus7 said:


> I have problem with my Chord Mojo if I fully charge it during the evening and leave it off during the night, then next day morning  try to use it flashes red light and turns itself off. Is this a defect in unit or should I request to get it repaired if so how much it will cost.
> 
> Thanks..


 
 How did you get to know that it's fully charged ?


----------



## tf10charged

music4mhell said:


> How did you get to know that it's fully charged ?


 
 when it stops charging( LED off)


----------



## Phoebus7

Yes indeed when I see light is off than I assume it is fullyl charged, I test it also for few minutes to see if it is working, then leave it off overnight but next morning it is completely drained.


----------



## Dithyrambes

x relic x said:


> All devices will change depending on the load. All of them.
> 
> Not sure where you got the mA measurements, but it's been stated that the Mojo delivers 0.5A RMS. Anyway, I'm tired of this constant back and forth. The simple fact is the Mojo is a little wonder box with incredible engineering that measures incredibly, sounds incredible, and is winning awards and music lovers hearts for a reason. I love it, others love it, and yet soooo many people just seem to want to lay false claims about extension and drive ability. Been at this for over a year with the Mojo and to be honest if someone doesn't like the little thing that's fine. If someone wants to point out measurements other than the designers, cool. Have fun. I'll just leave Rob's comments below about the current delivery of the Mojo. Have fun.


 
  
 I never said it was bad. That being said.....why does the hugo sound more open and transparent with more highs if the mojo treble is measured the same? Because the lower noise modulation floor it sounds smoother? there is treble roll off. The whole dac chip, is a bit midcentric without much air at the top and a bit of emphasis on midbass. Sure if this was tuned for iems, sure, i guess the more bassier sound is good because there is so much noise out. Midbass emphasis doesn't allow for bass extension to go as far. Sure it might measure that way, but doesn't sound that way. Even @Duncan said that the qp1r has more extension on the top and bottom(albeit not controlled), so yes the mojo does not extend as far. Detail retrieval is great. There is also weird imaging which I found and I was glad that another member @Whitigir heard it and pointed out. Instead of a sphere its more of an X with some weird soundscaping. Also with added depth, comes narrow soundstage and less height.
  
 If Mojo was such a transparent amp/dac with such driveability, there doesn't need to be any amps. This is untrue. I followed this forum and tried to drive my he-560 and it sounded far worse from the mojo than the ifi micro idsd, only because of lack of power. I like the DAC section of the mojo better. The mojo while being a marvel in engineering has short comings. I would never dissuade anyone from getting an amp for a HD800 or HE1K and tell them the mojo drives it well enough there will be no increase in sound quality. In a blind test I'm sure people would choose mojo with an amp with many of those headphones.
  
 These are just characteristics of the dac, and if you like it, then you like it. If you don't, then you don't. Just because the masses like something, and award it doesn't mean its great. That reminds me of when my friend berated for not liking beyonce............ I think you know this. This forum is for honest opinions so that people who are looking for impressions can purchase. We aren't looking to fight and put down the mojo. Just try to give an honest opinions and impressions instead of hyperboles.
  
 I read a lot of opinions and bought the QP1R.....people saying it is equal to or much better than the mojo. I find this for myself completely false and prefer the mojo by a mile. Everyone outside the ZX2 thread here said the mojo and qp1r is a step above the ZX2. I do not think so having heard all of them and think for iems, the ZX2(trrs) is better, with much better soundstaging, microdetail retreival(nuances), etc. The mojo does sound punchier and cleaner so it does sometimes make the music feel more alive. For headphones and my studio monitors....the mojo.
  
 People's opinions can different from my own.....but i still respect them and it is their choice of what to think. If they want an amp, let them use the amp instead of being......the mojo has enough power...you just haven't had brain burn in to understand the sound....or you like distortion that is leading to a worse sound. Don't refuse to acknowledge someone else's opinion and keep regurgitating Rob Watt's words like the gospel. Everyone hears differently. If they didn't, CHORD would be the only dac maker and everyone would be left in the dust. Just be happy we have choices.


----------



## Arpiben

phoebus7 said:


> Yes indeed when I see light is off than I assume it is fullyl charged, I test it also for few minutes to see if it is working, then leave it off overnight but next morning it is completely drained.


 
  
 We may progress troubleshooting if you may answer or test the following, please:
  

Off overnight means all color balls Off ?
Off overnight with or without any other coaxial or USB cables plugged in ?
If Off overnight with cables plugged, pls repeat overnight test without any cables
From completely drained , how long does it take to fully charge again?
How long do you have Mojo?
Was Mojo purchased new?
  
 Rgds.


----------



## Delayeed

dithyrambes said:


> I never said it was bad. That being said.....why does the hugo sound more open and transparent with more highs if the mojo treble is measured the same? Because the lower noise modulation floor it sounds smoother? there is treble roll off. The whole dac chip, is a bit midcentric without much air at the top and a bit of emphasis on midbass. Sure if this was tuned for iems, sure, i guess the more bassier sound is good because there is so much noise out. Midbass emphasis doesn't allow for bass extension to go as far. Sure it might measure that way, but doesn't sound that way. Even @Duncan said that the qp1r has more extension on the top and bottom(albeit not controlled), so yes the mojo does not extend as far. Detail retrieval is great. There is also weird imaging which I found and I was glad that another member @Whitigir heard it and pointed out. Instead of a sphere its more of an X with some weird soundscaping. Also with added depth, comes narrow soundstage and less height.
> 
> If Mojo was such a transparent amp/dac with such driveability, there doesn't need to be any amps. This is untrue. I followed this forum and tried to drive my he-560 and it sounded far worse from the mojo than the ifi micro idsd, only because of lack of power. I like the DAC section of the mojo better. The mojo while being a marvel in engineering has short comings. I would never dissuade anyone from getting an amp for a HD800 or HE1K and tell them the mojo drives it well enough there will be no increase in sound quality. In a blind test I'm sure people would choose mojo with an amp with many of those headphones.
> 
> ...


 
 You NAILED it with those comments about the Mojo!


----------



## rkt31

it's very surprising people find high impedance headphones difficult to drive with mojo. I don't have any problems with mojo driving dt880 600ohm. as far as sound signature of mojo is concerned, as per chord mojo has more noise filtering which makes the sound signature warm which actually is not a roll off of treble. hugo has less filtering but might have better transients making it sound more open.


----------



## Mojo ideas

arpiben said:


> We may progress troubleshooting if you may answer or test the following, please: can I ask what colour was the battery indicator light under the USB charging port when you indicated it was charged.
> 
> 
> Off overnight means all color balls Off ?
> ...


----------



## sandiway

daberti said:


> Konstantins is a very knowledgeable guy


 

 I got my Lavricable that failed back from Konstantins.
 He said he couldn't tell what was wrong but he replaced the electronics inside anyway.
 It all works now. I'm a happy customer.


----------



## Mython

sandiway said:


> daberti said:
> 
> 
> > Konstantins is a very knowledgeable guy
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm pleased to hear it's now working for you.
  
  
 Are you feeling in a helpful mood?
  
 There is someone in the Hugo thread who might appreciate some help from you, if you could spare the time:
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mython said:


> sp3llv3xit said:
> 
> 
> > mython said:
> ...


----------



## trachery

I'm getting my Mojo next month and have ordered the optical cable to hook up to my X7 Fiio.
  
 Most of my files are in Flac format. From this thread I've gathered that the best format is RBCD redbook CD. 16bit/44.1KHz.
 Does it make a difference if the files were in .wav or .flac ? I've gone through most of post#3, but I might have missed that info...
  
 Thanks.


----------



## jmills8

trachery said:


> I'm getting my Mojo next month and have ordered the optical cable to hook up to my X7 Fiio.
> 
> Most of my files are in Flac format. From this thread I've gathered that the best format is RBCD redbook CD. 16bit/44.1KHz.
> Does it make a difference if the files were in .wav or .flac ? I've gone through most of post#3, but I might have missed that info...
> ...


ask Warrior1975, he has that stack.


----------



## Barndoor

trachery said:


> I'm getting my Mojo next month and have ordered the optical cable to hook up to my X7 Fiio.
> 
> Most of my files are in Flac format. From this thread I've gathered that the best format is RBCD redbook CD. 16bit/44.1KHz.
> Does it make a difference if the files were in .wav or .flac ? I've gone through most of post#3, but I might have missed that info...
> ...


 
  
 Flac is a file conversion that reduces the file size of a wav file without losing quality (unlike mp3), so you are good to go with flac.


----------



## GreenBow

trachery said:


> I'm getting my Mojo next month and have ordered the optical cable to hook up to my X7 Fiio.
> 
> Most of my files are in Flac format. From this thread I've gathered that the best format is RBCD redbook CD. 16bit/44.1KHz.
> Does it make a difference if the files were in .wav or .flac ? I've gone through most of post#3, but I might have missed that info...
> ...


 
  
 I do not recall reading that the Mojo is best with Redbook files. Any Redbook quality or above would be fine.


----------



## Delayeed

trachery said:


> I'm getting my Mojo next month and have ordered the optical cable to hook up to my X7 Fiio.
> 
> Most of my files are in Flac format. From this thread I've gathered that the best format is RBCD redbook CD. 16bit/44.1KHz.
> Does it make a difference if the files were in .wav or .flac ? I've gone through most of post#3, but I might have missed that info...
> ...


 
 .wav and .flac are both lossless so there's no quality loss in either one. FLAC is better for tagging


----------



## Ike1985

I popped back into this thread after a few months absence, here awe are approaching 2000 pages and the chord guys are STILL responding to people's basic questions.  Unbelievable customer support.  These aren't some minimum wage guys paid to respond to our posts, the creators of the Mojo are here giving us their time.  Cool.


----------



## jmills8

ike1985 said:


> I popped back into this thread after a few months absence, here awe are approaching 2000 pages and the chord guys are STILL responding to people's basic questions.  Unbelievable customer support.  These aren't some minimum wage guys paid to respond to our posts, the creators of the Mojo are here giving us their time.  Cool.


maybe they are at work not working but instead they are on various forums trying to stay awake and trying to look like they are working.


----------



## Dobrescu George

x relic x said:


> Only if you think something needs to be solved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Mein friend, smoothness needs to be ironed out in my headphones with every source! 
  
 As long as there is no roll off, ie800 so far did not need any EQ,but  besides ie800 every other headphone and IEM needed heavy EQ to fit my bill. Even ie800 needs some treble sometimes, color me a bright person


----------



## Mython

trachery said:


> Most of my files are in Flac format. From this thread I've gathered that the best format is RBCD redbook CD. 16bit/44.1KHz.
> Does it make a difference if the files were in .wav or .flac ? I've gone through most of post#3, but I might have missed that info...
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
  
 Quote:


greenbow said:


> I do not recall reading that the Mojo is best with Redbook files. Any Redbook quality or above would be fine.


 
  
  
  
 I suspect the reason for that conclusion is simply that many people (myself included) have remarked upon how good Redbook sounds when played through one of Rob's DACs, but, as you have pointed out, that is not the same thing as saying that Rob's DACs are at their best with Redbook.
  
  
  
 Quote:


barndoor said:


> Flac is a file conversion that reduces the file size of a wav file without losing quality (unlike mp3), so you are good to go with flac.


 
  
  


delayeed said:


> .wav and .flac are both lossless so there's no quality loss in either one. FLAC is better for tagging


 
  
  
 @ trachery: there are probably hundreds of discussions on Head-fi, talking about the differences between various file-formats.
  
 I agree with Barndoor and Delayeed, that there is no need to use .wav files on your X7, with *or* without Mojo.
  
 .Flac will serve you just as well, with almost zero difference in SQ (and possibly fractionally better SQ, under some circumstances), whilst consuming less memory space.
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/16500#post_12525696


----------



## Hellvis

So for those of you with a Sony Walkman and a Mojo, do you turn all of the Walkmans sound enhancements off? if not what do you enable or adjust?


----------



## Mython

hellvis said:


> So for those of you with a Sony Walkman and a Mojo, do you turn all of the Walkmans sound enhancements off? if not what do you enable or adjust?


 
  
  
 I suspect none of the enhancements will work whilst using the digital-out, but I can't recall 100% definitely.


----------



## jwbrent

ike1985 said:


> I popped back into this thread after a few months absence, here awe are approaching 2000 pages and the chord guys are STILL responding to people's basic questions.  Unbelievable customer support.  These aren't some minimum wage guys paid to respond to our posts, the creators of the Mojo are here giving us their time.  Cool.


 

 I couldn't agree with you more. Having worked in the high end audio industry for 26 years, this attention bestowed on the owners of Chord products is rare.


----------



## trachery

delayeed said:


> .wav and .flac are both lossless so there's no quality loss in either one. FLAC is better for tagging


 
  
  


greenbow said:


> I do not recall reading that the Mojo is best with Redbook files. Any Redbook quality or above would be fine.


 
  
  


barndoor said:


> Flac is a file conversion that reduces the file size of a wav file without losing quality (unlike mp3), so you are good to go with flac.


 
  
  


mython said:


> @ trachery: there are probably hundreds of discussions on Head-fi, talking about the differences between various file-formats.
> 
> I agree with Barndoor and Delayeed, that there is no need to use .wav files on your X7, with *or* without Mojo.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you all. Yes I do prefer flac because of the tagging capabilities.
 Cheers.


----------



## GreenBow

mython said:


> hellvis said:
> 
> 
> > So for those of you with a Sony Walkman and a Mojo, do you turn all of the Walkmans sound enhancements off? if not what do you enable or adjust?
> ...


 
  
 Yeah @navydragon showed us a while ago that all settings are not accessible when a Mojo is connected to USB out.
  
 It appears to be output in bit-perfect. However it may be a default setting. Either way, no volume or EQ settings are available when Mojo connected.


----------



## EagleWings

trachery said:


> I'm getting my Mojo next month and have ordered the* optical cable to hook up to my X7 Fiio.*


 
  
 You need a Coaxial Cable to connect the Fiio X7 with the Mojo. Fiio X7 does NOT have Optical Out. Check out post #3 for coaxial cable options for Fiio X3ii and X5ii. You need the same cable for X7.


----------



## x RELIC x

dithyrambes said:


> I never said it was bad. That being said.....why does the hugo sound more open and transparent with more highs if the mojo treble is measured the same? Because the lower noise modulation floor it sounds smoother? there is treble roll off. The whole dac chip, is a bit midcentric without much air at the top and a bit of emphasis on midbass. Sure if this was tuned for iems, sure, i guess the more bassier sound is good because there is so much noise out. Midbass emphasis doesn't allow for bass extension to go as far. Sure it might measure that way, but doesn't sound that way. Even @Duncan
> said that the qp1r has more extension on the top and bottom(albeit not controlled), so yes the mojo does not extend as far. Detail retrieval is great. There is also weird imaging which I found and I was glad that another member @Whitigir
> heard it and pointed out. Instead of a sphere its more of an X with some weird soundscaping. Also with added depth, comes narrow soundstage and less height.
> 
> ...




I've always said there's nothing wrong with adding an amp if it's to your liking. I've always said that everyone should go with their personal preference. Read my signature, I stand by it. Your assertion that the HE-560 sounded worse as a result of a lack of power is a false conclusion. The math says it's fine, your brain just doesn't like it. The ZX2 sounds so digital and fake to my ears I can't stand it, but I don't go in the ZX2 thread saying that Mojo is so much better. Again, preferences. Just because the Mojo is tuned smooth and the QP1R (your example) is tuned bright doesn't mean the Mojo isn't extended. Just like the HD800 is considered bright by some and natural by others. Just different presentations and preferences. I'm simply stating that comments like 'it isn't extended' are false, and it is. I've tried helping new users, and to keep much of the technical information straight as it's a confusing implementation for many. Apologies if it came across as beating over anyone's head.

Good luck, I'm out.

Edit: And just to know where I'm coming from, I put my money where my mouth is and own a TOTL 9W amp because guess what, I enjoy the colouration it adds to the DAVE from time to time. It doesn't make me blind to the technical fact that it's adding its' own sound to the mix.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jmills8 said:


> maybe they are at work not working but instead they are on various forums trying to stay awake and trying to look like they are working.


 it's because we travel the world and are in hotel rooms half a world away from where we live and aren't sleepy. So wide awake at 3:00 am the forums are a good form of entertainment and all your points, discussions and suggestions go into the mix for our next steps. It's more than useful, you guys are our guiding light along the rocky path to audio nirvana! Don't mess around with our batteries power supplies though. A lot of thought and knowledge has gone into them to give the best results and keep you all safe and batteries are potentially very nasty if one goes up in flames in your face.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

has anyone tried the Ifi IDefender3.0 with Mojo? 
It provides galvanical isolation... or like 95% isolation and might be useful partner for Mojo. 

Cheers


----------



## miketlse

mojo ideas said:


> it's because we travel the world and are in hotel rooms half a world away from where we live and aren't sleepy. So wide awake at 3:00 am the forums are a good form of entertainment and all your points, discussions and suggestions go into the mix for our next steps. It's more than useful, you guys are our guiding light along the rocky path to audio nirvana! Don't mess around with our batteries power supplies though. A lot of thought and knowledge has gone into them to give the best results and keep you all safe and batteries are potentially very nasty if one goes up in flames in your face.


 
 Travelling for work sounds glamorous, but it is not always as enjoyable as it sounds.


----------



## discord76

Is anyone else using BubleUPnP app on their smartphone to play music from a NAS drive through a Mojo with a Chromecast Audio in between? I have a couple of questions about it -
  
 First, I have a toslink cable running from the Chromecast Audio to mojo. However I can change volume with my phone, which I dont want to happen. How do I make sure the Mojo receives the original digital signal?
  
 Secondly, how do i stop BubbleUPnP repeating albums in a never ending loop? I just want it to play the album or song i select one time.


----------



## krismusic

rpb65 said:


> 02:07 UK time, cannot go to bed as I cannot put this damn music machine down! I've had to charge it for a bit to get me more time.
> Simple Minds - Acoustic album; iPhone 6S+; Mojo; Noble Kaiser Encore = stunning. Incredible sounds.



Lucky man.  I'm using K10's with Mojo and am enjoying my music more than ever before. I can only imagine that the Encore builds on that very solid foundation.


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> Travelling for work sounds glamorous, but it is not always as enjoyable as it sounds.


 It can be good but it's tough too!


----------



## oyster

dithyrambes said:


> The whole dac chip, is a bit midcentric without much air at the top and a bit of emphasis on midbass.



Spot on!!
Use it as a dac and the shortcomings are even more apparent. Resolution falling apart, cloudy bass, flat dynamics to name a few. Timbre is still good though.


----------



## ClieOS

dithyrambes said:


> I never said it was bad. That being said.....why does the hugo sound more open and transparent with more highs if the mojo treble is measured the same? Because the lower noise modulation floor it sounds smoother? there is treble roll off. The whole dac chip, is a bit midcentric without much air at the top and a bit of emphasis on midbass. Sure if this was tuned for iems, sure, i guess the more bassier sound is good because there is so much noise out. Midbass emphasis doesn't allow for bass extension to go as far. Sure it might measure that way, but doesn't sound that way. Even @Duncan said that the qp1r has more extension on the top and bottom(albeit not controlled), so yes the mojo does not extend as far. Detail retrieval is great. There is also weird imaging which I found and I was glad that another member @Whitigir heard it and pointed out. Instead of a sphere its more of an X with some weird soundscaping. Also with added depth, comes narrow soundstage and less height.
> ...


 
  
 I think words like 'roll-off' is probably not exactly the right word to use IMO. There is no roll-off on Mojo, nor is it on Hugo of course. There is however a difference in how acoustic energy / 'thickness' / 'density' is distributed in presentation. This means two devices can measure the same in FR curve for the same load, yet present different sound signature. Roll-off, to me, is more of a 2D description of an sound regarding its FR curve. Where acoustic energy / 'thickness' / 'density' is more 3D, like describing flat grounds that are composed of different materials - and walking on a flat rock and a flat dirt give different impression on the foot that goes beyond simply being flat. Now that - I do agree Mojo does have a bit of mid emphasis when compared to Hugo. However, I also think Hugo sounds too euphonic as well, often making music much grander than it ought to be. For that, I actually prefer Mojo to Hugo as I think at least Mojo is more accurate to my ears. I think somewhere between Hugo and Mojo would probably be my ideal sound.
  
 My $0.02.


----------



## jmills8

clieos said:


> I think words like 'roll-off' is probably not exactly the right word to use IMO. There is no roll-off on Mojo, nor is it on Hugo of course. There is however a difference in how acoustic energy / 'thickness' / 'density' is distributed in presentation. This means two devices can measure the same in FR curve for the same load, yet present different sound signature. Roll-off, to me, is more of a 2D description of an sound regarding its FR curve. Where acoustic energy / 'thickness' / 'density' is more 3D, like describing flat grounds that are composed of different materials - and walking on a flat rock and a flat dirt give different impression on the foot that goes beyond simply being flat. Now that - I do agree Mojo does have a bit of mid emphasis when compared to Hugo. However, I also think Hugo sounds too euphonic as well, often making music much grander than it ought to be. For that, I actually prefer Mojo to Hugo as I think at least Mojo is more accurate to my ears. I think somewhere between Hugo and Mojo would probably be my ideal sound.
> 
> My $0.02.


You want the MoGo.


----------



## trachery

eaglewings said:


> You need a Coaxial Cable to connect the Fiio X7 with the Mojo. Fiio X7 does NOT have Optical Out. Check out post #3 for coaxial cable options for Fiio X3ii and X5ii. You need the same cable for X7.


 

 Ah... yes, I did order a coaxial , not optical. Typo here. Thanks EagleWings.


----------



## NaiveSound

I love mojo, and I appreciate its ability to tame down harsh hps/iems on the top end. Sibilance is not as harsh with mojo, while it doesn't sacrifice extention. It's just *softer* top end. 

Other days in the 200 to 700$ just can't do it like mojo. But they do have other little strengths


----------



## rkt31

@trachery, fiio x7 is one of the few relatively cheaper daps which have both optical and coaxial out. others are Ibasso dx80 ( still cheaper) and lotoo paw 500 . hifiman, onkyo, a&k , pioneer, teac too have daps with optical out but are even more expensive than mojo.


----------



## EagleWings

rkt31 said:


> @trachery, fiio x7 is one of the few relatively cheaper daps which have both optical and coaxial out. others are Ibasso dx80 ( still cheaper) and lotoo paw 500 . hifiman, onkyo, a&k , pioneer, teac too have daps with optical out but are even more expensive than mojo.


 
  
 IIRC, Fiio X7 doesn't have optical out.


----------



## simonm

Can I just say there's a lot of crap in this thread lately but nobody should blame everyone in the community or discount a device because of certain overly-zealous positive or negative posters or posts that have zero real value when there are so many here that do. It happens everywhere on the internet and I've seen worse but maybe some extra moderation is called for to cull overly repetitive or basic questions covered in the 3rd post or off-topic discussions.

For the record I love my mojo but I'd never say it's for everyone or it's a magical perfect device. I'd say it's for IEMs mainly which is fine as that was communicated fairly early on. I've been meaning to write a review for ages but well, maybe soon. Let me just say a couple of things though. Does it solve the problem of poor quality mobile phone audio which is its main purpose? Yes! Is it a good build quality that I like and trust? Yes. Is it fun and cool? I think so. Is it good value? Probably. As I'm not an expert of everything on the market I can't really say but I was drawn to this for quite a few reasons I haven't really described and I haven't been disappointed.

Anyway. I have something else I want to ask of the community if they'd be so kind! Details to come:


----------



## daberti

sandiway said:


> I got my Lavricable that failed back from Konstantins.
> He said he couldn't tell what was wrong but he replaced the electronics inside anyway.
> It all works now. I'm a happy customer.


 

 I'm glad you followed my advice


----------



## Brooko

[Mod Comment]
  
 I've just had to delete almost 3 pages of posts which are off topic, or which add nothing to the thread.  There will be people who like the Mojo, people who prefer something else - and it is Ok to discuss this.  It is not OK to attack someone because of their opinion.  Debate the point - don't make it personal.
  
 And to all of those who leap to one side or the other's defence - DON'T.  Please don't.
  
 If there is something which you think breaks the forum rules - flag it, and a Moderator will get to it.  Don't play vigilante and add to the problem.
  
  
 John - I think ClieOS has made a valid comment.  If in your view it is incorrect - perhaps you could explain your reasons why it is incorrect.  It would seem an ideal opportunity for us all to benefit from your experience (from an engineering standpoint) on why some DAC/amps do sound different when they are measurably flat.  I know from a reviewers angle that better understanding of the why would help me a lot.  I haven't heard any of your products - but the topic intrigues me (if you have the time it would be appreciated).
  
 Eg why do I perceive one DAC/amp as warm, and another as drier or brighter - when both have flat frequency response?
  
 Thanks
  
 Paul


----------



## x RELIC x

brooko said:


> [Mod Comment]
> 
> I've just had to delete almost 3 pages of posts which are off topic, or which add nothing to the thread.  There will be people who like the Mojo, people who prefer something else - and it is Ok to discuss this.  It is not OK to attack someone because of their opinion.  Debate the point - don't make it personal.
> 
> ...




Brooko, Paul, many of the reasons why Rob finds DACs to be warm, or bright, can be found in the third post of this thread under the category 'Informative Posts by Rob Watts'. Mython has done a fantastic job of gathering this information as many, many users have had the same questions throughout this thread. There is a lot of information there that answers your question, but it seems to be down to many different things - from substrate noise, RF noise, noise floor modulation, the filter, the timing accuracy, the output stage, etc.. At the risk of being a parrot I would recommend you read that section. I'm only posting this as an attempt to guide you to the answers that Rob has already shared. From there I encourage you to further ask questions and come to your own conclusions if you do get to hear the Mojo, or any of Chord's other DACs. Cheers.

Here is a small portion that explains some of the reasons for bright or dark sound, aside from frequency response (this part answers a lot of the recent smoothness debate as well):

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/11340#post_12341302




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rob watts said:


> I often think about this issue as yin-yang (dark-bright), and a good product has this in balance - but what the correct balance is does depend somewhat on taste!
> 
> So yin - dark - is in technical terms, happens with zero noise floor modulation. Conventional DAC's have enormous levels of noise floor modulation. This means noise (bright hiss) pumps up and down with the music signal, and the brain can't separate a dark sounding instrument from the noise floor modulation - so smooth sounding instruments become bright. With Chord DAC's, including Mojo, there is no measurable noise floor modulation, so it innately sounds smooth and warm.
> 
> ...








Edit: And here is a summary of Rob's posts, posted by romaz in the DAVE thread, which also has a lot of information pertaining to your question:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/1395#post_12262339




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






romaz said:


> If you guys are interested in a really good read, just check out all of Rob's posts -- you'll come out feeling a lot smarter. I've compiled some of Rob's comments that are among my favorites (if you are not able to locate certain comments I have attributed to Rob as comments he has publicly made on Head-Fi, it is because some of the comments were made privately to me). Some comments were made with respect to the Mojo but should apply equally to the DAVE. Consider some of his answers as best practices with the DAVE.
> 
> What is most important with the DAVE?
> 
> ...


----------



## Brooko

Thanks Craig - guess I gotta see if I can borrow a Mojo at some stage so I can hear this for myself ....


----------



## x RELIC x

brooko said:


> Thanks Craig - guess I gotta see if I can borrow a Mojo at some stage so I can hear this for myself ....




Knowing your preferences I would guess it may take a little time for you to get used to it. There is a lot of attention from Rob paid to small issues that seem to be taken for granted in the industry in general. I find it fascinating that there can be so many influences to the sound signature, aside from FR. 

if you weren't across the globe I'd lend you mine.


----------



## Mojo ideas

brooko said:


> [Mod Comment]
> 
> I've just had to delete almost 3 pages of posts which are off topic, or which add nothing to the thread.  There will be people who like the Mojo, people who prefer something else - and it is Ok to discuss this.  It is not OK to attack someone because of their opinion.  Debate the point - don't make it personal.
> 
> ...


 Hi my original point was really about misinformation about the tonal qualities was being dripped into the thread in a rather deliberate way over a few weeks. Comments which were picked up and perpetrated. To my veiw point what was being said made no sense in engineering terms and so the original information was not being countered properly I'm naturally sorry if, as some sugested I've given offence. I'm pleased to say we Brits don't take offence very easily. So I guess we are more apt to annoy those perhaps with more sensitive natures.


----------



## jaibautista

I don't know if this has already been asked before. But I hope someone can answer my query:
  
 Am I double amping if I connect my Mojo to a desktop amplifier and I don't use line level out, i.e., I lower the volume from violet (line level) to blue?
  
 I just bought an Audio Technica ATH-R70x and noticed that the highs are buried in the background if i use the Mojo's line level with the Lake People G109A (the latter's volume knob rests at 12 o'clock). In order to feed more power to the R70x, which are power-hungry cans (they are rated at 470 ohms), I decided to lower the Mojo's volume level by six to seven clicks until I see two blue balls; doing so allows me to crank up the volume knob of the G109A to 3 o'clock to reach the same loudness as with line level. In the second setting, the highs are much more prominent without sounding sibilant or fatiguing.
  
 I don't notice any noise or artifacts that are usually associated with double amping.
  
 If my understanding of how the Mojo is incorrect, please let me know.
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mython

jaibautista said:


> I don't know if this has already been asked before. But I hope someone can answer my query:
> 
> Am I double amping if I connect my Mojo to a desktop amplifier and I don't use line level out, i.e., I lower the volume from violet (line level) to blue?


 
  
  
 No.
  
 That's no problem at all.


----------



## jaibautista

mython said:


> No.
> 
> That's no problem at all.


 
  
 Thanks @Mython for the quick response!
  
 Based on my very basic understanding of the Mojo's architecture, it doesn't have a dedicated amp section (unlike most portable DAC/amp units available). Hence, there's really no double amping happening since the Mojo's DAC section is also its "amp section". I hope I am making some sense here. Hahaha 
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## Delayeed

jaibautista said:


> Thanks @Mython for the quick response!
> 
> Based on my very basic understanding of the Mojo's architecture, it doesn't have a dedicated amp section (unlike most portable DAC/amp units available). Hence, there's really no double amping happening since the Mojo's DAC section is also its "amp section". I hope I am making some sense here. Hahaha
> 
> Thanks again!


 
 There still are 6 transistors in the output stage but idk how much that affects things.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Would you say it's also slightly warm? I hear that a lot


 
  
 No. Flat is flat.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

arpiben said:


> At measurement level only, I would like to add the following:
> 
> *Mojo is Flat, -0.1dB at 20kHz:*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great post.
  
 Of course it only makes sense to discuss Mojo measurements into extremely high impedance loads (i.e. unloaded)... otherwise you're no longer talking about the Mojo but Mojo AND some other equipment.


----------



## jonlad1

Is anyone using USB Audio Player Pro + Android + Mojo here without issues?
  
 I heard there are problems with music fading in/out
  
 Torn up between the Mojo and Oppo HA-2...


----------



## Mython

jonlad1 said:


> Is anyone using USB Audio Player Pro + Android + Mojo here without issues?
> 
> I heard there are problems with music fading in/out
> 
> Torn up between the Mojo and Oppo HA-2...


 
  
 Thousands of people around the world are successfully using USB Audio Player Pro + Android + Mojo without issues


----------



## jonlad1

Cool - would love to hear from a few of them


----------



## tangents

I'm running HTC 10 with USB Audio Player Pro and Mojo — haven't experienced any fade in/out.


----------



## jonlad1

tangents said:


> I'm running HTC 10 with USB Audio Player Pro and Mojo — haven't experienced any fade in/out.


 
  
 Awesome - all different sampling rates work ok?
  
 Cheers


----------



## tangents

jonlad1 said:


> Awesome - all different sampling rates work ok?
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Yup, sampling rates get picked up automagically. Having said that, I only have flac files in my collection — mainly 16/44 and 24/96, with I think a few 24/192.


----------



## jwbrent

I connected my new Mojo to my main system to see how it sounds there, and the results are very good. I'm taking the output of the Mojo and connecting it to the fixed level inputs on my Luxman MQ88 amp which drives a pair of Raidho XT-1s.
  
 I tried using the variable level inputs on the MQ88, but the sound is noticeably better letting the Mojo control volume level.


----------



## kydu

Chord mojo with Ra2.0 amp from venture electronics and their zen2.0 earbud is the best combo I've heard to date


----------



## miketlse

brooko said:


> Thanks Craig - guess I gotta see if I can borrow a Mojo at some stage so I can hear this for myself ....


 
  I recommend doing that - not as a fanboy but as someone interested in the engineering used within everyones daps/dacs etc.
  
 By this i mean that there is an ongoing debate between those who argue that standard CD redbook quality audio is sufficient to supply all the audio information that the brain needs, and those who advocate spending a lot more money to download HiRes files.
 The discussions of Rob Watts highlight that maybe whilst the mathematical model that says that 44.1/16 music files contain all the necessary data, unfortunately the use of present off the shelf ASICs prevents music lovers gaining all the musical benefit.
 I suspect that the use of FPGA technology provides the step change that brings better music fidelity first to audiophiles, and then to the masses.
  
 Too many vitrolic arguments appear on forums everywhere, about the value of standard 44.1/16 files or HiRes alternaatives.
 In reality these people should be aware that there is a difference between the mathematical model describing music data transfer, and the physical implementation in ASICs or FPGA or whatever, resistor based DACs etc.
  
 They should be less debating the global need for HiRes, than debating the best physical implementations.


----------



## miketlse

jaibautista said:


> I don't know if this has already been asked before. But I hope someone can answer my query:
> 
> Am I double amping if I connect my Mojo to a desktop amplifier and I don't use line level out, i.e., I lower the volume from violet (line level) to blue?
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Mojo does not contain a traditional output amplifier, so from a pedantic viewpoint you cannot double amp.
  
 From a real world viewpoint, I am current listening to my Mojo, set to line-out (then a few presses of the volume -ve ball) feeding my hifi.
 Many other mojo users do the same, so just enjoy your music..


----------



## warrior1975

brooko said:


> Thanks Craig - guess I gotta see if I can borrow a Mojo at some stage so I can hear this for myself ....




Damn bro, for real? You definitely need a listen. Your in Australia, correct?


----------



## gikigill

jonlad1 said:


> Cool - would love to hear from a few of them




Using Onkyo and UAPP apps with a Note 7, HTC 10 and the Mojo and Geek Out V2+. Flawless performance by both.


----------



## gikigill

brooko said:


> Thanks Craig - guess I gotta see if I can borrow a Mojo at some stage so I can hear this for myself ....




Hey Brooko, you can borrow mine. It's only a 3 hour flight away from Melbourne


----------



## Brooko

warrior1975 said:


> Damn bro, for real? You definitely need a listen. Your in Australia, correct?


 
  
 Kiwi - not Aussie.  Both from "down under" though
  


gikigill said:


> Hey Brooko, you can borrow mine. It's only a 3 hour flight away from Melbourne


 
  
 Don't tempt me   I have a sister in Melbourne too.  I may hit you up in the New Year though - once I have my current review queue shortened.  maybe to swap some gear for a while (loaner) so I can review it.


----------



## gikigill

brooko said:


> Kiwi - not Aussie.  Both from "down under" though
> 
> 
> Don't tempt me   I have a sister in Melbourne too.  I may hit you up in the New Year though - once I have my current review queue shortened.  maybe to swap some gear for a while (loaner) so I can review it.


 

 You coming to Australia? Thats even better as it would reduce the hassle of posting a lithium batter back and forth.


----------



## Brooko

No plans yet - but will contact in early 2017 and see if we can arrange something


----------



## trachery

eaglewings said:


> IIRC, Fiio X7 doesn't have optical out.





rkt31 said:


> @trachery, fiio x7 is one of the few relatively cheaper daps which have both optical and coaxial out. others are Ibasso dx80 ( still cheaper) and lotoo paw 500 . hifiman, onkyo, a&k , pioneer, teac too have daps with optical out but are even more expensive than mojo.







eaglewings said:


> IIRC, Fiio X7 doesn't have optical out.




Yes I confirm, X7 does not have optical out..


----------



## peterv2

so i bought mojo, and use it now connecting to my laptop... great sound.
  
 but i was thinking if i go to gym or travel somewhere i might want to connect it to my mobile. i saw in the 3rd post that you need otg usb cable.
  
 what i'm wondering about is protection if you put this in your pocket....
 if you connect two devices (phone/mediaplayer and the chord) through usb on one end... end theres a headphone sticking out at the other end....  
  
 how do you put this in your pocket? is it not realistic to use this at the gym for example ? 
  
 the third posts talks has "*Bands / Cases / Stacking methods, etc." but this doesnt really protect the usb and headphone connecters ? which seem most vulnerable to break ?*


----------



## jmills8

peterv2 said:


> so i bought mojo, and use it now connecting to my laptop... great sound.
> 
> but i was thinking if i go to gym or travel somewhere i might want to connect it to my mobile. i saw in the 3rd post that you need otg usb cable.
> 
> ...


I put these in my jean pockets and commute by foot and jump on buses 3 hrs a day. Slide it in slowly.


----------



## peterv2

jmills8 said:


> I put these in my jean pockets and commute by foot and jump on buses 3 hrs a day. Slide it in slowly.


 
  
 it seems like it would break easily.. but not sure..
  
 if its the cable its not a big issue .. but the device would be a waste


----------



## Mython

peterv2 said:


> so i bought mojo, and use it now connecting to my laptop... great sound.
> 
> but i was thinking if i go to gym or travel somewhere i might want to connect it to my mobile. i saw in the 3rd post that you need otg usb cable.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 It's not realistic to use a Ferrari on a 4x4 offroad course or in the desert, and I would suggest that any stack (regardless of whether or not it includes Mojo) is probably not the best choice of music playback whilst on a running machine, etc.
  
  
 However, for generally walking around town or sitting on public transport, one can use a stack, with care - many Head-fiers do that on a daily basis.
  
 Firstly, it can be helpful to look for headphone plugs that are right-angled (L-shaped), and the same thing for USB OTG cables, since they will be likely to exert less strain upon the microUSB sockets of Mojo and the smartphone, as leverage force is increased by greater plug length, for any given amount of force applied to the most-distant part of the plug from the socket.
  
 If you look just beneath the 'Bands / Cases / Stacking methods, etc.' section, in post #3, you'll see 'Official Chord Accessories for Mojo' > 'Chord Electronics CABLE ACCESSORY PACK for Mojo', which includes what is unofficially referred to as a 'basic' module, which helps to extend the length of Mojo, to make it more closely mimic the dimensions of a smartphone (and thus make it easier to use rubber bands to stack Mojo to the smartphone). I've posted an image, there, which illustrates that this module also 'swallows' the microUSB connector for Mojo, so it partially makes the cable more protected, although it will still protrude from the _smartphone_ socket.
  
 here it is, again:
  

  
  
 If you are really concerned about this, then Chord Electronics are (barring any unforeseen circumstances) planning to release a nice module in the first half of next year, which may make life a lot easier for people using Mojo in their pocket.


----------



## jmills8

peterv2 said:


> it seems like it would break easily.. but not sure..
> 
> if its the cable its not a big issue .. but the device would be a waste


well its been like a year. 7 days a week. No issues.


----------



## RobinTim

I have got an older Sony Digital Audio/Video Control Center for my Home entertainment center. Would it increase (or maybe even decrease) the quality of the audio if I insert the chord mojo between my laptop and the Control Center when listening to music? Thanks for the help


----------



## peterv2

jmills8 said:


> well its been like a year. 7 days a week. No issues.


 
  
 Ok, and what cables are those? any links ?


----------



## jmills8

peterv2 said:


> Ok, and what cables are those? any links ?


 Top one custom made by Labkable in Hong Kong. I think theres a post of other otg cables on this thread.


----------



## Boerd

My Chord Mojo makes noise while charging. The noise can be heard from 2 feet in a silent room. Is that normal? For comparison my XPS 12 from Dell cannot be heard charging (in the same conditions).


----------



## Slaphead

boerd said:


> My Chord Mojo makes noise while charging. The noise can be heard from 2 feet in a silent room. Is that normal? For comparison my XPS 12 from Dell cannot be heard charging (in the same conditions).




Yes, perfectly normal. Different chargers and cables can reduce or increase the noise, but it's not harmful to the mojo, or anything else for that matter.

Check the third post right at the very start of this thread for more details.


----------



## Asuhra

Hey peeps, some update about the Mojo.
  
 The reason why it is so epic with the HD25-II is the loose headband (12 year old headband) and velour pads. I've tried it with a brand new headband and all SQ went to hell (congested sound, muddy bass, weird mids,etc). Put the loose headband back again and I'm floored with the Sound Quality. The HD25 with very loose headband sound almost like a $500 open/semi open back headphone, I **** you not, what an epic combo with the Mojo.
  
 I've also tried lots of different headphones and all headphones with some recessed frequency sound kind of crappy with the Mojo. It seems only linear headphones can take full advantage of Mojo's abilities. Bass head headphones sounded the worst with the Mojo, followed right behind by V-shaped headphones.
  
 I would go for Linear or W shaped headphones. 
  
 Also, if you listen to dance music make sure your headphones are fast. Mojo + slow headphones + Dance music = Death from boredom.
 Check Mojo + B&W P7 + Legendary Goa Trance track "Doof - Double Dragons.flac from Album: Doof - Let's turn on".
  
 One of the most uplifting and energetic tracks of all time is literally destroyed an replaced with the most boring, ugly and slow sound of all time with that combo.lol It' like the track is playing in a much slower pitch/key and there is no bass line. It's unrecognizable really. Curiously, if I play the mp3 track instead of flac it is sounds much better and I hear the bassline so that tells me the Mojo is processing lossless files very differently from lossy ones (at least some tracks).
  
 All in all, Mojo is more of a relaxing experience. It's not the type of DAC that will uplift you with immense energy, tension and emotions. You won't feel desire to jump up and down, you won't feel an energy surge, you won't feel like dancing like nobody's watching, you won't feel like partying. It's all about enjoying the beautiful sound sitting still or dancing really slow in a relaxing way. Mojo puts you in the spectator seat, not the driver's seat.
  
 Who knows, chord might release a "Party" Mojo one day or maybe some mod to complete it.  I wish!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxh22

asuhra said:


> All in all, Mojo is more of a relaxing experience. It's not the type of DAC that will uplift you with immense energy, tension and emotions. You won't feel desire to jump up and down, you won't feel an energy surge, you won't feel like dancing like nobody's watching, you won't feel like partying. It's all about enjoying the beautiful sound sitting still or dancing really slow in a relaxing way. Mojo puts you in the spectator seat, not the driver's seat.
> 
> Who knows, chord might release a "Party" Mojo one day or maybe some mod to complete it.  I wish!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
  
 Interesting observations! I think you are pretty spot on actually. Right now, if you wanted to get "Party Mojo" sound you would have to either get a Hugo or Hugo TT. Another option would be to just EQ the treble on Mojo and that would result in a more energetic presentation. It's still better to go bit-perfect so if Chord were to release a white or silver Mojo with a sound signature that sounds like Hugo that would be fantastic! I wouldn't mind paying an extra premium for a more neutral reference sound signature. Personally, if such a device came to market, I would own two Mojo's so I can have some variety.


----------



## Mython

Just a bit of Mojo-compatible fun...
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj7LmS6E-mo
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWS1IRF_IFA
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCBgBXZeORc
  
  
 .


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Just a bit of Mojo-compatible fun...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj7LmS6E-mo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWS1IRF_IFA
> ...


 
 I have had a few glasses of whisky, so I will listen tomorrow.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Just a bit of Mojo-compatible fun...
> ...


 
  
 What>?! _*WAIT!!  Now *is the best time!! _


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> What>?! _*WAIT!!  Now *is the best time!! _


 
 Oh well in that case I will get my mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

peterv2 said:


> so i bought mojo, and use it now connecting to my laptop... great sound.
> 
> but i was thinking if i go to gym or travel somewhere i might want to connect it to my mobile. i saw in the 3rd post that you need otg usb cable.
> 
> ...


simplest solution is a right angled jack. However we may have the perfect answer coming soon.


----------



## howdy

mojo ideas said:


> simplest solution is a right angled jack. However we may have the perfect answer coming soon.



Can one buy the Chord branded bands?


----------



## Naugrim

This little guy ruined my Schiit stack.  What to do with this Bifrost. If I make it a Multibit will that make me happy now that I've Mojo'd? I somehow doubt it. I'm gonna have to get some $2K desktop DAC to compete.  Thing is, I don't want to come home and set this up every day.  Maybe I should get another mojo and just leave it setup. 1st world problems, I know.


----------



## canali

mojo ideas said:


> simplest solution is a right angled jack. However we may have the perfect answer coming soon.


 
 good to hear...sounds like i should hold off of buying any camera bag or such for my portable ipod touch and mojo stack...


----------



## DBaldock9

naugrim said:


> This little guy ruined my Schiit stack.  What to do with this Bifrost. If I make it a Multibit will that make me happy now that I've Mojo'd? I somehow doubt it. I'm gonna have to get some $2K desktop DAC to compete.  Thing is, I don't want to come home and set this up every day.  Maybe I should get another mojo and just leave it setup. 1st world problems, I know.


 
 Maybe Rob can work up a set of Mojo'd Bluetooth Neural Implants - no set up necessary, just _think_ about listening...


----------



## warrior1975

Naugrim is it really that much trouble hooking the Mojo up to your desktop setup? It's only 2 cables you need to plug in, no?


----------



## Naugrim

warrior1975 said:


> @Naugrim is it really that much trouble hooking the Mojo up to your desktop setup? It's only 2 cables you need to plug in, no?


 
 Getting it out of the bag, just setting it up is a process.  Disconnecting it from a stack.  Yeah, it's somewhat of a pain.


----------



## warrior1975

For some odd reason I kinda enjoy the process. Guess I'm weird. Lol. 

Edit other than messing with the bands if I'm stackimg portable.


----------



## Naugrim

warrior1975 said:


> For some odd reason I kinda enjoy the process. Guess I'm weird. Lol.
> 
> Edit other than messing with the bands if I'm stackimg portable.


 
 Ya, not sure why it bother's me. I'm not stacking yet with bands, but when I am I won't want to deal with it.  Wondering what the new Chord Mojo add-on is going to be though..so waiting to buy a DAP.


----------



## Boerd

naugrim said:


> Ya, not sure why it bother's me. I'm not stacking yet with bands, but when I am I won't want to deal with it.  Wondering what the new Chord Mojo add-on is going to be though..so waiting to buy a DAP.


 
 In this case it doesn't make much sense: from the same USB I can charge a Dell XPS 12 without noise yet the Chord Mojo is noisy.
 I tried several chargers - the noise is about the same. The good thing is the noise disappears when I turn the Mojo on.


----------



## UNOE

boerd said:


> naugrim said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, not sure why it bother's me. I'm not stacking yet with bands, but when I am I won't want to deal with it.  Wondering what the new Chord Mojo add-on is going to be though..so waiting to buy a DAP.
> ...




Have you tried different cable as well?


----------



## Boerd

unoe said:


> Have you tried different cable as well?


 
 I tried 3 different cables - but now I realized they are all from the same manufacturer  Tomorrow I will try another one (different manufacturer).


----------



## rkt31

you get the true colors of mojo when you remove last bit of emi rfi by using a good ferrite cable and jitterbug. this is in fact true for all dacs, yesterday i listened few old songs after so many years. the difference was enormous as compared to last i heard those songs. every note sounded distinct, every small details in voices were portrayed with utmost accuracy and realism. i use a flat sounding monitoring headphones still the sound signature remains very slightly warm as compared to hugo. imho mojo shines with flat sounding headphones , just like all transparent gear.


----------



## esm87

rkt31 said:


> you get the true colors of mojo when you remove last bit of emi rfi by using a good ferrite cable and jitterbug. this is in fact true for all dacs, yesterday i listened few old songs after so many years. the difference was enormous as compared to last i heard those songs. every note sounded distinct, every small details in voices were portrayed with utmost accuracy and realism. i use a flat sounding monitoring headphones still the sound signature remains very slightly warm as compared to hugo. imho mojo shines with flat sounding headphones , just like all transparent gear.


hey bud, do you think there would be a perceptionable difference in sound going from mojo to phone to mojo with jitterbug and phone? What performance upgrade could I expect? Thanks


----------



## krismusic

peterv2 said:


> so i bought mojo, and use it now connecting to my laptop... great sound.
> 
> but i was thinking if i go to gym or travel somewhere i might want to connect it to my mobile. i saw in the 3rd post that you need otg usb cable.
> 
> ...



I keep my "stack" in a small bag. Works a treat. Maybe a bum bag/ Fanny pack?




asuhra said:


> Hey peeps, some update about the Mojo.
> 
> The reason why it is so epic with the HD25-II is the loose headband (12 year old headband) and velour pads. I've tried it with a brand new headband and all SQ went to hell (congested sound, muddy bass, weird mids,etc). Put the loose headband back again and I'm floored with the Sound Quality. The HD25 with very loose headband sound almost like a $500 open/semi open back headphone, I **** you not, what an epic combo with the Mojo.
> 
> ...



Completely disagree with this!  We are all different. 
To me the primary thing that Mojo communicates is emotion. 
If you are listening to dancing music. You will be wanting to dance.


----------



## miketlse

boerd said:


> In this case it doesn't make much sense: from the same USB I can charge a Dell XPS 12 without noise yet the Chord Mojo is noisy.
> I tried several chargers - the noise is about the same. The good thing is the noise disappears when I turn the Mojo on.


 

 Have you read post #3?
  
  
*Charging noise* (Click to hide)
    
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  Quote:
 Originally Posted by *Ra97oR* 



 Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.


*Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit
 Case 2: Only noticeable hiss when you put your ears near the unit
 Case 3: Loud whine lasting the only the first few seconds, faint charging noise after that.
 Case 4: Loud whine, and it goes on for a few seconds and off for a few (voltage drop causing charging circuit to shut down)*



 Combo 1: Sony or Samsung charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable + extension cord = Case 4

 Combo 2: Sony or Samsung charger + Any cable = Case 3

 Combo 3: Apple 1A charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2

 Combo 4: Anker charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2, slightly quieter than combo 3

 Combo 5: Sony or Samsung charger + long 6ft Anker cable (same cable length as Combo 1) = Case 3

Combo 6: Apple 1A charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1

*Combo 7: Anker charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1, slightly quieter than combo 6 directly compared, with no pattern to the noise (always the same loudness)*


_Anker PowerPort is tested at it's worse case scenario(unloaded), the ripple and spike measurements are better when the charger is fully loaded with devices. The Anker charger have noticeable more steady noise pattern than the Apple charger even with the best cable connected, the Apple charger's noise ripples in loudness and the Anker one is very steady at the same amplitude._



 In short:

 If you already have a Apple charger handy, just getting a quality USB cable like the one I've tested will yield noticeable gain, especially if you are using longer cables.

 If you don't have an Apple charger, getting an Anker charger with their PowerLine cables will yield the best possible result without going to go with a lab bench linear power supply. Having a multiport desktop charager will also allow you to run shorter cables.

 Link where I bought them:
 Anker PowerPort 5: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00VTI8K9K
 Anker PowerLine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B014H3GKZ4


----------



## peterv2

mojo ideas said:


> simplest solution is a right angled jack. However we may have the perfect answer coming soon.


 
  
 thats good! is there a release date for the solution?


----------



## NaiveSound

mojo ideas said:


> simplest solution is a right angled jack. However we may have the perfect answer coming soon.




This is extra exiting! Is this perhaps an SD module? 

Plz feed us just 1 bone


----------



## Light - Man

naivesound said:


> This is extra exiting! Is this perhaps an SD module?
> 
> Plz feed us just 1 bone


 
  
 Okay then - but only one


----------



## rkt31

@esm87, jitterbug and ferrite both help in cleaning the emi rfi getting into the electronics via usb cable or coaxial cable. these tweaks will improve the sound to some extent in any dac. so no wonder mojo also benefits from it. background becomes blacker even the last bit of sibilance from vocals will be removed. having said that mojo even with cheap usb/ coaxial cable sounds lot more smooth than other dacs.


----------



## esm87

rkt31 said:


> @esm87, jitterbug and ferrite both help in cleaning the emi rfi getting into the electronics via usb cable or coaxial cable. these tweaks will improve the sound to some extent in any dac. so no wonder mojo also benefits from it. background becomes blacker even the last bit of sibilance from vocals will be removed. having said that mojo even with cheap usb/ coaxial cable sounds lot more smooth than other dacs.


thanks bud, how would I connect it to a galaxy s6 phone with mojo? Cheers


----------



## NaiveSound

How come UAPP doesn't play Tidal offline in bitperfect towards mojo?


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> How come UAPP doesn't play Tidal offline in bitperfect towards mojo?


 
  
  
 Tidal content tends to be encrypted - is that what you are referring to?


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> Tidal content tends to be encrypted - is that what you are referring to?




Well when I have wifi off (and I have downloaded offline Playlist on Tidal to my phone. And I try to access it through UAPP (so I can get bitperfect) the files don't play... They only play when I'm online... I need to have offline bitperfect files from Tidal via UAPP


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> Well when I have wifi off (and I have downloaded offline Playlist on Tidal to my phone. And I try to access it through UAPP (so I can get bitperfect) the files don't play... They only play when I'm online... I need to have offline bitperfect files from Tidal via UAPP


 
 Not going to happen.  The developer of UAPP has stated this several times.  There's nothing he can do about it.


----------



## NaiveSound

harpo1 said:


> Not going to happen.  The developer of UAPP has stated this several times.  There's nothing he can do about it.




Ohhhh wow, what a bummer.... Wow


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > naivesound said:
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm not saying I agree with Tidal's policy, but I understand why they do it.
  
  
  
 Tidal is a _streaming_ service. It is not (fundamentally) a file-downloading service. You pay a subscription and DURING THE PERIOD OF THAT SUBSCRIPTION, you get to listen to any & all music Tidal has on its servers, in real-time. Encrypting their offline files is how Tidal manages to keep control of the music people have subscribed to listen to. Since Mojo is better-fed with Bit-Perfect data, rather than Android's 24/192 upsampling, that means using UAPP, but UAPP can't handle Tidal's encrypted offline content, so, at this point in time, if you want to be able to listen to all your offline files, BIT-PERFECT, then you need to _buy_ the music, from normal online music retailers, not subscribe to a streaming service that encrypts its offline content.
  
 There are ways around it, but that's not what Head-fi is for.
  
  
  
  
 Edit: clarified Bit-Perfect aspect.


----------



## Mython

Sorry, I should have been clearer - when I said Head-fi is not for discussing ways around Tidal encryption, I sounded stroppy / rude, but that's really not how I meant it.
  
 All I meant was that trying to circumvent encryption is not a legitimate thing to do, and because of that, it's not appropriate to discuss here.
  
 Sorry for any misunderstanding


----------



## warrior1975

Mython Too late, you were rude and I'm extremely offended bro. Can't believe you'd write to us in such a fashion.


----------



## baglunch

Do any of you guys have any ideas for how I can turn off the button lights on my Mojo while it's in use? 

I emailed Chord and they said they don't have any plans to implement this with the Mojo but will keep it in mind for future products. :|

I'm scared to try doing anything as drastic as cutting the wires leading to the LEDs. Any other suggestions? The lights just draw too much unwanted attention when I'm using it on the bus or at work. 

Thanks!


----------



## warrior1975

I turn mine upside down, or stack with the volume buttons inside. Not the best, but it does cover some of the lighting. I'm assuming you know how to change the brightness?


----------



## baglunch

warrior1975 said:


> I turn mine upside down, or stack with the volume buttons inside. Not the best, but it does cover some of the lighting. I'm assuming you know how to change the brightness?




Sure, the long double volume press. Still very attention grabbing. Even with normalization (don't judge me!) my song volumes are still all over the place so I find myself adjusting volume constantly. So I want to keep the volume buttons accessible... just discreet.


----------



## Mython

baglunch said:


> warrior1975 said:
> 
> 
> > I turn mine upside down, or stack with the volume buttons inside. Not the best, but it does cover some of the lighting. I'm assuming you know how to change the brightness?
> ...


 
  
  
 It's not very hot in Vancouver, is it?
  
 Therefore, maybe you could put your stack in a small camera case (some listed in post #3, but there are endless sizes available).


----------



## HiFiChris

@baglunch
  
 To your own risk - I take no responsibility for it: besides the idea of a case, you could unscrew your Mojo, take the three balls out, paint them black with any permanent colour, let the colour dry, insert the balls again, screw the two halves together again.
 Not that I'd personally do it, however this is one solution I have in mind if it really is a problem for you.

*/edit:*

 Or you could open it and put some dark film/foil on the LEDs (such as the one that is used for tinting car windows).


----------



## baglunch

mython said:


> It's not very hot in Vancouver, is it?
> 
> Therefore, maybe you could put your stack in a small camera case (some listed in post #3, but there are endless sizes available).




I'm reluctant to go the camera case route as that would make it even less accessible, and I'd look like I was constantly messing around in my camera bag, which would draw attention. 

I'd ideally like to just have the Mojo out in the open but less noticeable. Considering putting some black tape across the buttons, if there's a safe way of removing the adhesive after a couple years. Would be ugly tho.


----------



## baglunch

hifichris said:


> @baglunch
> 
> 
> To your own risk - I take no responsibility for it: besides the idea of a case, you could unscrew your Mojo, take the three balls out, paint them black with any permanent colour, let the colour dry, insert the balls again, screw the two halves together again.
> ...




The film idea is interesting! I wonder how easy it would be to find some that they use for the big, hot stage lights... So I don't have to worry about temperature problems.


----------



## AndrewH13

baglunch said:


> I'm reluctant to go the camera case route as that would make it even less accessible, and I'd look like I was constantly messing around in my camera bag, which would draw attention.
> 
> I'd ideally like to just have the Mojo out in the open but less noticeable. Considering putting some black tape across the buttons, if there's a safe way of removing the adhesive after a couple years. Would be ugly tho.




People must be very observant in Vancouver


----------



## baglunch

andrewh13 said:


> People must be very observant in Vancouver




Haha, I don't want to find out. Good fences make good neighbours and all that.


----------



## Light - Man

andrewh13 said:


> People must be very observant in Vancouver


 
  
 During frequent snow blizzards in Canada, a stray aircraft might see the bright Mojo lights as a landing beacon - which could be a little bit sore on the old cranium?


----------



## DBaldock9

hifichris said:


> @baglunch
> 
> 
> To your own risk - I take no responsibility for it: besides the idea of a case, you could unscrew your Mojo, take the three balls out, paint them black with any permanent colour, let the colour dry, insert the balls again, screw the two halves together again.
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


baglunch said:


> The film idea is interesting! I wonder how easy it would be to find some that they use for the big, hot stage lights... So I don't have to worry about temperature problems.


 
 When I wanted to "dim" some LEDs on a PC Motherboard, I used some High Temperature Black Model Paint, and a fine brush, to paint most of the surface of each LED.  A small amount of light was visible, but they didn't light up the room any longer.
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Mython

light - man said:


> andrewh13 said:
> 
> 
> > People must be very observant in Vancouver
> ...


 
  
  
 I have a shiny cranium, so I have to be careful not to dazzle aircraft pilots during the _daytime_.
  
 Luckily, I live in the UK, so we get very little sunshine.
  
 Who knew crap weather could have a bright side?


----------



## HiFiChris

With the low prices in the EU for the Mojo and this time of the year, as well as with its RGB LEDs, I assume it could be tempting for some to get a few spare Mojos to use them with different sampling rates and volume settings (-> different colours) as lights on the Christmas tree.


----------



## Mython

hifichris said:


> With the low prices in the EU for the Mojo and this time of the year, as well as with its RGB LEDs, I assume it could be tempting for some to get a few spare Mojos to use them with different sampling rates and volume settings (-> different colours) as lights on the Christmas tree.


 
  
  
 ...or a 'Knight Rider' style car bonnet with Mojos for the LEDs


----------



## baglunch

dbaldock9 said:


> When I wanted to "dim" some LEDs on a PC Motherboard, I used some High Temperature Black Model Paint, and a fine brush, to paint most of the surface of each LED.  A small amount of light was visible, but they didn't light up the room any longer.
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock




I didn't know this existed. This sounds like the most controllable method so far! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## miketlse

naivesound said:


> This is extra exiting! Is this perhaps an SD module?
> 
> Plz feed us just 1 bone


 
 A bone eh!  well read all of JFs posts for the last month, and you will find cryptic clues to forthcoming announcements at CES, about an amazing multi-functional device, that no-one thought it was possible to build. I think he also posted that the module was already in production.
 Rob Watts has referred to the forthcoming launch of the Blu2 a few weeks ago, just before the Windsor show - but all the reviews that I have read stated that the Blu2 was not there - so the Blu2 must be approaching the press release soon.
 Unfortunately we all have to wait until CES, to discover everything, but it sounds like the SD module is a dead cert, plus probably a few other rabbits will get pulled out of the hat.
  
 I'm looking forward to reading about CES, just like many other forum members.


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> I have a shiny cranium, so I have to be careful not to dazzle aircraft pilots during the _daytime_.
> 
> Luckily, I live in the UK, so we get very little sunshine.
> 
> Who knew crap weather could have a bright side?


 
  
 The forecast was for -8C in the UK a couple of days ago - You must have had it cold, because yesterday we had the first frost of the year in toulouse, and the UK is usually 10C colder than here.


----------



## RPB65

Kinda leads me into why the fu*k we need an ice bar where I live? pmsl. Its cold enough ppl! I don't need to PAY to get inside then freeze my ass off! What! Ppl are paying to do this!
 EDIT: This is Mojo related as I am concerned about condensation )))))))))))))))))


----------



## DBaldock9

baglunch said:


> I didn't know this existed. This sounds like the most controllable method so far! Thanks for the suggestion.


 

 There was a Model Shop near where I live.  I went in and asked if they had any High Temp Paint, and they did - it was for painting the motors and areas around the motors in the gas powered cars & airplanes.  If the shop was still there, or if I still had the bottle, I could tell you the brand name, but alas...


----------



## baglunch

dbaldock9 said:


> There was a Model Shop near where I live.  I went in and asked if they had any High Temp Paint, and they did - it was for painting the motors and areas around the motors in the gas powered cars & airplanes.  If the shop was still there, or if I still had the bottle, I could tell you the brand name, but alas...




I'll be surprised if my local hardware store (or automotive store) doesn't have something similar. Thanks for the idea. If they only have spray paint I can spray some on a paint brush or qtip and use that to apply.


----------



## RPB65

I do agree with you lot though, the low setting on the Mojo brightness should be a lot lower than it is now. I think they should have 3 settings - High > Low > Night mode with very low brightness


----------



## hung031086

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/chord-mojo-portable-dac-amp $500 for mojo, only 1 left


----------



## x RELIC x

hung031086 said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/chord-mojo-portable-dac-amp $500 for mojo, only 1 left




Chord has repeatedly said that the Massdrop Mojo would not have any warranty through Chord. Buyer beware.


----------



## DBaldock9

x relic x said:


> Chord has repeatedly said that the Massdrop Mojo would not have any warranty through Chord. Buyer beware.


 

 Just curious - Of all the Mojo owners here on Head-Fi, how many have needed to use the Chord Service Warranty?
  
  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Bengkia369

dbaldock9 said:


> Just curious - Of all the Mojo owners here on Head-Fi, how many have needed to use the Chord Service Warranty?
> 
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock




I had both Hugo & Mojo when they first launch and till now both serve me well and never failed me once.


----------



## x RELIC x

dbaldock9 said:


> Just curious - Of all the Mojo owners here on Head-Fi, how many have needed to use the Chord Service Warranty?
> 
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock




I haven't counted, but there have been a few for various reasons whether justified or not.

Personally, I would rather keep within and support the official distributor network and have warranty over going with a company that sideskirts the distributor network without the blessing of the manufacturer. Everyone is obviously free to make their own choice to save a few bucks, I'm just highlighting that Massdrop is not sanctioned by Chord and that potential purchasers should be aware.


----------



## MarkTwain

Better buy from licensed distributors with valid warranty.

Bought my Mojo this week on Monday and brought it back on Tuesday to the local store to exchange for a proper DAP instead. Lucky hand for me, or it is QC issue, but I had distorted, dragged sound first 5mins of use after charging for 4hours. Lights of middle ball does not function properly. Using iPhone6plus and it couldn't connect with my smaller iPhone6 for some reason. Could not connect to another iphone at the store as well before the store recognise the issue and agreed to exchange for me.

Sound-wise, it is fine, though there are many DAPs offering equal or better SQ with more versatility. My last attempt to grab an external DAC/Amp. Not worth the trouble and risk for me.





dbaldock9 said:


> Just curious - Of all the Mojo owners here on Head-Fi, how many have needed to use the Chord Service Warranty?
> 
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock


----------



## jmills8

baglunch said:


> Do any of you guys have any ideas for how I can turn off the button lights on my Mojo while it's in use?
> 
> I emailed Chord and they said they don't have any plans to implement this with the Mojo but will keep it in mind for future products. :|
> 
> ...


 Tape them with Black tape or the Classic Gun Metal Duct tape, 2. Spray paint them.


----------



## Happytalk

Maybe get an old black silicon iPod case and cut out what needs to be cut out for access to jacks. Should cover the lights pretty well.


----------



## Boerd

miketlse said:


> Have you read post #3?
> 
> 
> *Charging noise* (Click to hide)


 
  
 OK - charging now from my Dell Precision Workstation's USB - silent. High quality PSU -> quiet charging. I tried the Apple charger - dead silent. Thank you!


----------



## betula

dbaldock9 said:


> Just curious - Of all the Mojo owners here on Head-Fi, how many have needed to use the Chord Service Warranty?
> 
> 
> Take Care,
> David Baldock


 

 I had to send back my early production Mojo after a year, as the battery life has dropped to 4 hrs. I had been promised to get a brand new replacement unit. After 2 weeks I am still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## miketlse

betula said:


> I had to send back my early production Mojo after a year, as the battery life has dropped to 4 hrs. I had been promised to get a brand new replacement unit. After 2 weeks I am still waiting for it to arrive.




Possibly the Chord staff are working flat out, coping with the Christmas rush for orders. Plus the UK postal service may be slightly slower than usual coping with the pre-Christmas increase in letters.


----------



## Deftone

It gets pretty hectic this time of year as we all know


----------



## rkt31

brightness of mojo balls is no issue . simply stick some tape on a piece of black paper. now put that piece of black paper to cover the balls and stick the ends of paper with the piece of tape to mojo. another way is to color the balls with permanent marker.


----------



## miketlse

deftone said:


> It gets pretty hectic this time of year as we all know


 
  
 I went to my local post office in France just before dinnertime today, to pick up a parcel. I was surprised to find that there were 30 people ahead of me in the queue - we are still 3 weeks away from christmas!
  
 So for everyone who is anxiously waiting for a delivery of some hifi gear - allow the post a few days contingency before you get too stressed.


----------



## Bengkia369

rkt31 said:


> brightness of mojo balls is no issue . simply stick some tape on a piece of black paper. now put that piece of black paper to cover the balls and stick the ends of paper with the piece of tape to mojo. another way is to color the balls with permanent marker.


 

I love to rub those balls


----------



## willowbrook

rkt31 said:


> brightness of mojo balls is no issue . simply stick some tape on a piece of black paper. now put that piece of black paper to cover the balls and stick the ends of paper with the piece of tape to mojo. another way is to color the balls with permanent marker.


 
 "Color the balls with permanent market"...ouch...That would look really ugly.


----------



## Bengkia369

willowbrook said:


> "Color the balls with permanent market"...ouch...That would look really ugly.




If Chord made aftermarket luminous glow in the dark balls, I would buy it without a single thought.


----------



## gikigill

I,ve never seen a bunch of men more obsessed with their balls
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I just let them hang as they are and fondle them occasionally on the train.
  
 The Mojos balls that is....


----------



## willowbrook

gikigill said:


> I,ve never seen a bunch of men more obsessed with their balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mhmmm


----------



## Bengkia369

Sublime, simply sublime!


----------



## Mython

Careful - there are a lot of Krall haters, here on head-fi, LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I like some of her stuff, and dislike some of her stuff. One album of hers which I consider to be pretty well-recorded is _'All For You - A dedication to the Nat King Cole Trio'_. Definitely worth a listen if she happens to be one's cup of tea. And it she isn't one's cup of tea, then that's fine, too


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> Careful - there are a lot of Krall haters, here on head-fi, LOL :rolleyes:
> 
> I like some of her stuff, and dislike some of her stuff. One album of hers which I consider to be pretty well-recorded is _'All For You - A dedication to the Nat King Cole Trio'_. Definitely worth a listen if she happens to be one's cup of tea. And it she isn't one's cup of tea, then that's fine, too


Ooo yeah. Music for the high class.



Hot!


----------



## Bengkia369

mython said:


> Careful - there are a lot of Krall haters, here on head-fi, LOL :rolleyes:
> 
> I like some of her stuff, and dislike some of her stuff. One album of hers which I consider to be pretty well-recorded is _'All For You - A dedication to the Nat King Cole Trio'_. Definitely worth a listen if she happens to be one's cup of tea. And it she isn't one's cup of tea, then that's fine, too




Only people with class appreciate her music, hell yeah! Frame on! 
Rubbing the Mojo balls while listen to her music is just so enjoyable.


----------



## miketlse

bengkia369 said:


> If Chord made aftermarket luminous glow in the dark balls, I would buy it without a single thought.


 
 The initial post was concerned with making the Mojo less conspicuous in public, to avoid the risk of mugging etc.
 Luminous balls would have the opposite effect.


----------



## rkt31

depends on one's preference. I never liked norah Jones and the recording quality of her albums. ( come away with me is too much overrated amongst the audiophile, Diana's when I look in your eyes and love scenes are much more open sounding and dynamic) norah's range is far too limited as compared to Diana . Diana has much more powerful voice and lot more variation/modulation in her voice. norah always sounds the same.


----------



## Bengkia369

[quote name="Bengkia369" url="/t/784602/




rkt31 said:


> depends on one's preference. I never liked norah Jones and the recording quality of her albums. ( come away with me is too much overrated amongst the audiophile, Diana's when I look in your eyes and love scenes are much more open sounding and dynamic) norah's range is far too limited as compared to Diana . Diana has much more powerful voice and lot more variation/modulation in her voice. norah always sounds the same.




Norah Jones is like Van Diesel one kind of stone cold expression. Lol


----------



## Bengkia369

miketlse said:


> The initial post was concerned with making the Mojo less conspicuous in public, to avoid the risk of mugging etc.
> Luminous balls would have the opposite effect.




I love my Mojo to be more striking that's why I prefer glow in the dark luminous balls.


----------



## miketlse

willowbrook said:


> "Color the balls with permanent market"...ouch...That would look really ugly.


 
 Well if you don't want to go the whole hog - remember that the balls can be rotated, so presumably one could colour the balls dark, then rotate them so that the 'normal' section of the balls was visible to the public, but the darkened section was performing the function of reducing the amount of light that was visible by the user.


----------



## Happytalk

mython said:


> Careful - there are a lot of Krall haters, here on head-fi, LOL :rolleyes:
> 
> I like some of her stuff, and dislike some of her stuff. One album of hers which I consider to be pretty well-recorded is _'All For You - A dedication to the Nat King Cole Trio'_. Definitely worth a listen if she happens to be one's cup of tea. And it she isn't one's cup of tea, then that's fine, too




Just listen to Shirley Horn. You may find you don't need this heavily marketed singer anymore. Would love to hear some news about the module. I hope it can store a lot of music. Will make a mojo purchase very tempting for me!


----------



## Mython

happytalk said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If you can find the time to browse the thread, there are many, many gems, old and new, in this thread:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/522812/the-best-female-vocals-your-favorite-female-singers/2595#post_11716257


----------



## Pedro Dixon

krismusic said:


> Lucky man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Mojo is a dream with not only my HD25, but also my Noble Dulce Bass. Both are superb (Custom Encore ordered  ). Not many will buy into the HD25 combo but it rocks. That said, Noble is an improvement on them, especially in the bass department, but I cannot part with the HD25 - also great for TV. I have had many, many DACs and you know it's right when you forget about your equipment, kick back and simply enjoy album after album.


----------



## Zojokkeli

pedro dixon said:


> Mojo is a dream with not only my HD25, but also my Noble Dulce Bass. Both are superb (Custom Encore ordered  ). Not many will buy into the HD25 combo but it rocks. That said, Noble is an improvement on them, especially in the bass department, but I cannot part with the HD25 - also great for TV. I have had many, many DACs and you know it's right when you forget about your equipment, kick back and simply enjoy album after album.


 
  
 Would love to hear your thoughts on Encore vs Dulce Bass when you get them. I recently got Dulce Bass and I've been completely floored by how good they sound.


----------



## Naugrim

zojokkeli said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on Encore vs Dulce Bass when you get them. I recently got Dulce Bass and I've been completely floored by how good they sound.


Me too. I just ordered the Encores and a Th-900 MKII, and I'm wondering if I should have gotten the dulces instead of the headphones.


----------



## baritone

A letter to the Chord  company 
  
 I sent my Mojo for repair under waranty but...
 I waited paintiantly 2 months  to receive my Mojo repaired or at least an estimated time to recive it  back  but  nothing hapanned
 I send many messages to the company and the response I received was that " we are busy"
 I paid money to send my Mojo  and was received there ,since then it just dissapeared there
 and no body seems to take care  of it ,no mails ,response of my  mais just nothing
 I am asking all the time if I was wrong to buy their products 
 if I just knew what could be their treat to costumers like me ,i should  not buy their products
 just gave me a bad taste , I do not live in the UK so I can not go directely to them and ask a direct question
 You at Chord should be ashame about you costumer service 
 May be my words here could do something at Chord and shut down this red warning light 
 I did not expect to receive "MY " mojo the next day but not to wait to receive a simple  answer months 
 for me is now my worst costumer service I ever had in my life ,
 you guys here may be could have better luck than me
  
 A frustrated music lover


----------



## jwbrent

I just downloaded the free DSD256 file that comes with new Mojo purchases ... 6.65GB for about 40 minutes of music! I'm out of space between the 256GB of internal storage and 200GB of external storage on my 240SS, so I'm waiting for the 256GB microSD cards to come down from their current $200 price tag.
  
 One day there will be 512GB microSD cards and my storage problems will be gone forever.


----------



## miketlse

baritone said:


> A letter to the Chord  company
> 
> I sent my Mojo for repair under waranty but...
> I waited paintiantly 2 months  to receive my Mojo repaired or at least an estimated time to recive it  back  but  nothing hapanned
> ...


 
 Sorry to hear of your problems. Your experience is in sharp contrast to the quick responses that everyone else seems to receive from Chord. I am confident that you will receive a response very soon.


----------



## Mython

baritone said:


> A letter to the Chord  company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry to hear about your bad experience, baritone.
  
  
 I can honestly say that is not a typical experience - the 1789 pages of this thread bear testament to that.
  
 Because there is a chain of retailer and courier (sometimes the country distributor, too), and Customs & Excise, in between the customer and Chord Electronics, in both incoming and outgoing directions, it is possible for something to go awry, every once in a while.
  
 I have just e-mailed Chord on your behalf and I hope we can get this issue resolved efficiently.


----------



## Mython

Chord Electronics should be in touch with you very shortly, baritone.


----------



## Naugrim

I have the highest quality files downloaded in Tidal, but I'm still red. What gives? Changes to blue when I use optical cable on my computer...


----------



## harpo1

naugrim said:


> I have the highest quality files downloaded in Tidal, but I'm still red. What gives? Changes to blue when I use optical cable on my computer...


 
 Because red is the highest quality Tidal plays via streaming or downloaded.


----------



## Naugrim

harpo1 said:


> Because red is the highest quality Tidal plays via streaming or downloaded.


So why is it blue in my computer using toslink?


----------



## PhilW

Yeah your laptop is set to upsample audio. Which is why it's blue


----------



## Naugrim

philw said:


> Yeah your laptop is set to upsample audio. Which is why it's blue


----------



## miketlse

naugrim said:


>


 
 there have been many posts featuring members discovering that their phone or computer, had default settings that meant music was either upscaled or downscaled. But the discovery turns out to be the first step to changing the default settings, and hearing your music at the correct settings.


----------



## Mython

naugrim said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > there have been many posts featuring members discovering that their phone or computer, had default settings that meant music was either upscaled or downscaled. But the discovery turns out to be the first step to changing the default settings, and hearing your music at the correct settings.
> ...


 
  
  
 Nobody ever stops learning - if they have, then they have stopped breathing, as well!


----------



## miketlse

naugrim said:


> Yea, noobs gonna noob.


 
 yes, but it is part of the 'journey' to enjoying music, and the whole process to understanding the chain from the digital file, to the sound that comes out of your headphones/speakers.


----------



## Naugrim

miketlse said:


> yes, but it is part of the 'journey' to enjoying music, and the whole process to understanding the chain from the digital file, to the sound that comes out of your headphones/speakers.


Pretty fun journey so far!


----------



## Pedro Dixon

zojokkeli said:


> Would love to hear your thoughts on Encore vs Dulce Bass when you get them. I recently got Dulce Bass and I've been completely floored by how good they sound.


 
 I will let you know. I see a pair of Gens in your pic. I dare suggest we have a very similar flavour when it comes to sound. I have the 8040 and love them. I have thought about upgrading but I think two gen subs would be a better move IMO. 
  
 Ditto on the Dulce Bass. I would guess they have become Noble's best selling universal IEM but this is speculation. I love them. Even acoustic music sounds beautiful through them, especially with the low end kick. The bass is so natural, it has to be heard to be believed. My HD25 lack the bass but sound fine. Then on with the Noble and it simply appears out of nowhere, layers and layers rendered perfectly. No bloat at all.
  
 I had impressions done to go all out with the Encore as I am after a bit more air with the HF. I cannot see the Encore coming close to the Dulce in the bass dept as it wouldn't make financial sense at all.   
  
 I will revert back after "the wait"


----------



## AlexB73

Is anybody listen Mojo connected to integrated amplifier with output Volume higher than 3 volt?


----------



## PhilW

Can i be really pedantic too. Scaling is video sampling is audio.


----------



## miketlse

alexb73 said:


> Is anybody listen Mojo connected to integrated amplifier with output Volume higher than 3 volt?



I am not, because I connect it to arcam which can cope with 2.75 V.
However many months ago, people did detail amps that could cope with up to 5+ V, but I cannot remember them off the top of my head.


----------



## DBaldock9

jwbrent said:


> I just downloaded the free DSD256 file that comes with new Mojo purchases ... 6.65GB for about 40 minutes of music! I'm out of space between the 256GB of internal storage and 200GB of external storage on my 240SS, so I'm waiting for the 256GB microSD cards to come down from their current $200 price tag.
> 
> One day there will be 512GB microSD cards and my storage problems will be gone forever.


 
 Over on the Shanling M1 thread, someone posted photos yesterday of how they're using a microSD-to-SD adapter, with a 512GB card in it.  The adapter tucks into the "snap flap" of the M1 case.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Take Care,
 David Baldock


----------



## Mojo ideas

peterv2 said:


> thats good! is there a release date for the solution?


 We are announcing at the CES in Las Vegas the first day of the show the 7th I think.


----------



## Deftone

mojo ideas said:


> We are announcing at the CES in Las Vegas the first day of the show the 7th I think.




The excitement builds


----------



## Mojo ideas

baritone said:


> A letter to the Chord  company
> 
> I sent my Mojo for repair under waranty but...
> I waited paintiantly 2 months  to receive my Mojo repaired or at least an estimated time to recive it  back  but  nothing hapanned
> ...


 I'm sorry about your difficulties please feel free to private message me. However can I just clarify that you contacted Chord Electronics and not The chord cable company. We are two totally seperate companies that are not linked in any way. So if by some chance you have sent a unit to them, as an unrecognised piece it may not have been correctly reassigned and sent on to us.


----------



## baritone

thank you for your help yes they already contact me


----------



## cyclops214

mython said:


> Careful - there are a lot of Krall haters, here on head-fi, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Never really knew she existed until this post thanks for turning me onto some new music.


----------



## DjBobby

Ordered my Mojo 2 days ago through German Amazon site. Estimated delivery date 21 January.
 Wow, 7 weeks of waiting, Chord must be overrun by orders at this time of the year.


----------



## Mython

djbobby said:


> Ordered my Mojo 2 days ago through German Amazon site. Estimated delivery date 21 January.
> Wow, 7 weeks of waiting, Chord must be overrun by orders at this time of the year.


 
  
  
 Was the order directly from Amazon, or an independent retailer *via* Amazon?
  
 Chord Electronics, themselves, wouldn't be holding-up your order.
  
 There is a distributor and then a retailer, in between you and Chord, when you buy a Mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> I am not, because I connect it to arcam which can cope with 2.75 V.
> However many months ago, people did detail amps that could cope with up to 5+ V, but I cannot remember them off the top of my head.


Just set the volume four clicks down that 2volts RMS or there about remember that Mojo does remember it's last setting and so it will always remember that it had been set lower and it will return to that blue level setting when you switch it back on.


----------



## DjBobby

mython said:


> Was the order directly from Amazon, or an independent retailer *via* Amazon?
> 
> Chord Electronics, themselves, wouldn't be holding-up your order.
> 
> There is a distributor and then a retailer, in between you and Chord, when you buy a Mojo.


 

 Thanks for the heads up, a good question indeed.
 It says "Dispatched from and sold by Amazon". The seller is called Chord, but obviously doesn't have anything to do with the Chord Electronics. Also it says "Delivery on 7 Dec." but once ordered changes to "you will be informed when the product is available".


----------



## audi0nick128

the way I read this is that Amazon Germany is the seller. As it's said sold by Amazon. 
The name chord is just to show the manufacturer. 

Cheers


----------



## PhilW

djbobby said:


> Thanks for the heads up, a good question indeed.
> It says "[COLOR=111111]Dispatched from and sold by Amazon". The seller is called Chord, but obviously doesn't have anything to do with the Chord Electronics. Also it says "Delivery on 7 Dec." but once ordered changes to "you will be informed when the product is available". [/COLOR]


 do you also get a free case?


----------



## DjBobby

philw said:


> do you also get a free case?


 

 No free case, also not offered to buy it separately on German Amazon.


----------



## UNOE

djbobby said:


> Ordered my Mojo 2 days ago through German Amazon site. Estimated delivery date 21 January.
> Wow, 7 weeks of waiting, Chord must be overrun by orders at this time of the year.




You should be able to order it from U.K. Faster than that or another DE authorized resaler. I don't believe Amazon directly sales mojo in US either.


----------



## PhilW

Ah must be a UK thing then as we do free case atm


----------



## miketlse

mojo ideas said:


> Just set the volume four clicks down that 2volts RMS or there about remember that Mojo does remember it's last setting and so it will always remember that it had been set lower and it will return to that blue level setting when you switch it back on.


 
  
 Thanks for replying.
 I was answering the question "Is anybody listen Mojo connected to integrated amplifier with output Volume higher than 3 volt?" and trying to say (although admittedly a bit ambiguously in practice), that I do not connect to my amp using 3V+, but rather at just the 2.75V that my Arcam can cope with.
 To get the 2.75V (or thereabouts) I take the standard line-out, and reduce it by 2 clicks - and the Arcam seems happy with that.


----------



## AlexB73

miketlse said:


> Thanks for replying.
> I was answering the question "Is anybody listen Mojo connected to integrated amplifier with output Volume higher than 3 volt?" and trying to say (although admittedly a bit ambiguously in practice), that I do not connect to my amp using 3V+, but rather at just the 2.75V that my Arcam can cope with.
> To get the 2.75V (or thereabouts) I take the standard line-out, and reduce it by 2 clicks - and the Arcam seems happy with that.


 
 I have opposite situation. 
 I have integrated tube (6sn7-6f6-300B) SE amplifier with 100K ohm input L-pad. 
 I need input signal as high as possible for better Signal to Noise.
 Is it a good idea to run Mojo with 4-4.5 volt output? Is Moje SQ the same with 3 vs 4.5 volt output?
  
 In Stereophile review: "The maximum output level before waveform clipping was 4.887V"
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements#iEQeHU22YeIzqRzp.97


----------



## miketlse

alexb73 said:


> I have opposite situation.
> I have integrated tube (6sn7-6f6-300B) SE amplifier with 100K ohm input L-pad.
> I need input signal as high as possible for better Signal to Noise.
> Is it a good idea to run Mojo with 4-4.5 volt output? Is Moje SQ the same with 3 vs 4.5 volt output?
> ...


 
  
 Buried deep within post #3 is this statement
 . The output is pure class A at 5v RMS into 300 ohm.
  
 So Mojo is designed to cope with 5V output, so I would think that it will handle 4.5V ok.
 However you are best to wait until some of the mojo users who use tube amps have had a chance to reply.


----------



## Zojokkeli

pedro dixon said:


> I will let you know. I see a pair of Gens in your pic. I dare suggest we have a very similar flavour when it comes to sound. I have the 8040 and love them. I have thought about upgrading but I think two gen subs would be a better move IMO.
> 
> Ditto on the Dulce Bass. I would guess they have become Noble's best selling universal IEM but this is speculation. I love them. Even acoustic music sounds beautiful through them, especially with the low end kick. The bass is so natural, it has to be heard to be believed. My HD25 lack the bass but sound fine. Then on with the Noble and it simply appears out of nowhere, layers and layers rendered perfectly. No bloat at all.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nicely spotted! I have the M040s and I'm very happy with them. I won't be upgrading them until I move into a bigger house. Looking forward to your impressions on Encores! The Dulces out of Mojo are sublime.


----------



## DjBobby

philw said:


> Ah must be a UK thing then as we do free case atm


 

 Thanks for the notification. Great offer, unfortunately seen too late. In case nothing happens with Amazon in a decent time, will definitely go back to your website.


----------



## damuffin

John Atkinson measured the mojo and found it started to clip at 4.887v.


----------



## TateCooper

Hello all, new Mojo convert here. Just have to say, I tested it during an audition of some headphones and went back and forth between using and not using the Mojo with the same source material and I am a believer. It was night and day. I'm sure I'll fall down the DAC/AMP rabbit hole now but I am totally glad I got this to start.


----------



## maxh22

tatecooper said:


> Hello all, new Mojo convert here. Just have to say, I tested it during an audition of some headphones and went back and forth between using and not using the Mojo with the same source material and I am a believer. It was night and day. I'm sure I'll fall down the DAC/AMP rabbit hole now but I am totally glad I got this to start.




Great to hear! Welcome to the club! Just out of curiosity, what did you compare Mojo against?


----------



## TateCooper

Hey thanks! It was a straight DAC / No DAC situation. Was auditioning with Tidal HiFi via an ipad and then through Mojo and also straight out of my Google Pixel phone with no Mojo.
  
 Now comes the inevitable road of DAC comparisons. I guess once you go DAC you never go back. LOL.


----------



## Boerd

I've had my Chord Mojo for a few days now. With proper charger everything is silent. The Mojo build is very nice and attractive. The sound is exquisite - it gets out of the way, the best thing a DAC can do. My other DAC - a Benchmark HDR - is also a true benchmark like the name says but it's more expensive. I'd say the sound quality is the same, if anything, the Mojo might be the better, more dynamic one. Mojo is sturdy like a tank and I like very much the clicking volume balls and the on/off ball. Original design. Very happy with my purchase!


----------



## maxh22

tatecooper said:


> Hey thanks! It was a straight DAC / No DAC situation. Was auditioning with Tidal HiFi via an ipad and then through Mojo and also straight out of my Google Pixel phone with no Mojo.
> 
> Now comes the inevitable road of DAC comparisons. I guess once you go DAC you never go back. LOL.


 
 Technically both the iPad and Pixel have their own dacs, but they are inferior to decent daps and especially to Mojo. Like you said, night and day difference!


----------



## Likeimthere

Has anyone been able to compare the Chord Mojo with the Ak120ii?  I currently own the Ak120ii and have always wondered which is better out of the two in terms of musical delivery.  I have the Ak100ii as well, and have considered selling my Ak120ii and just stacking my Ak100ii with a chord mojo. . . . I have CIEMs, and i just haven't been able to do a comparison. . .
  
 Anyone been able to experience both devices?  Opinions and inputs appreciated!


----------



## miketlse

likeimthere said:


> Has anyone been able to compare the Chord Mojo with the Ak120ii?  I currently own the Ak120ii and have always wondered which is better out of the two in terms of musical delivery.  I have the Ak100ii as well, and have considered selling my Ak120ii and just stacking my Ak100ii with a chord mojo. . . . I have CIEMs, and i just haven't been able to do a comparison. . .
> 
> Anyone been able to experience both devices?  Opinions and inputs appreciated!


 
  
 Lots of users have posted on this thread about successfully using the AK100ii as a transport for the Mojo, so just search the thread.
  
 Here is one example http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/5055#post_12078284


----------



## jwbrent

likeimthere said:


> Has anyone been able to compare the Chord Mojo with the Ak120ii?  I currently own the Ak120ii and have always wondered which is better out of the two in terms of musical delivery.  I have the Ak100ii as well, and have considered selling my Ak120ii and just stacking my Ak100ii with a chord mojo. . . . I have CIEMs, and i just haven't been able to do a comparison. . .
> 
> Anyone been able to experience both devices?  Opinions and inputs appreciated!


 

 I can't comment on the AK120II, but there is no question in my mind about the Mojo besting my AK240SS.


----------



## jwbrent

boerd said:


> I've had my Chord Mojo for a few days now. With proper charger everything is silent. The Mojo build is very nice and attractive. The sound is exquisite - it gets out of the way, the best thing a DAC can do. My other DAC - a Benchmark HDR - is also a true benchmark like the name says but it's more expensive. I'd say the sound quality is the same, if anything, the Mojo might be the better, more dynamic one. Mojo is sturdy like a tank and I like very much the clicking volume balls and the on/off ball. Original design. Very happy with my purchase!


 

 I like my newly acquired Mojo as well, not just the great sound, but also the unique design.
  
 I, like many on this thread, can't wait to see this new SD module being introduced in January. I wonder also if a new Mojo Player will be revealed for those who don't own a Mojo or like the idea of a unified design rather than an add-on.


----------



## jmills8

jwbrent said:


> I can't comment on the AK120II, but there is no question in my mind about the Mojo besting my AK240SS.


ofcourse. I totally agree.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

jwbrent said:


> I like my newly acquired Mojo as well, not just the great sound, but also the unique design.
> 
> I, like many on this thread, can't wait to see this new SD module being introduced in January. I wonder also if a new Mojo Player will be revealed for those who don't own a Mojo or like the idea of a unified design rather than an add-on.


 

 We all talk about the musicality of Mojo, but not so much the design.  
  
 I love the design.  I think it is wildly creative and so very convenient.  It is eye catching (which has produced lots of conversation) and functional.  Someone with a very strong imagination came up with the design.


----------



## Mojo ideas

peter hyatt said:


> We all talk about the musicality of Mojo, but not so much the design.
> 
> I love the design.  I think it is wildly creative and so very convenient.  It is eye catching (which has produced lots of conversation) and functional.  Someone with a very strong imagination came up with the design.


Why thank you


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> I can't comment on the AK120II, but there is no question in my mind about the Mojo besting my AK240SS.


 

 I'd like to add that the 240SS as a DAP is a very nice sounding unit and I've been very happy with it over the 18 months I've owned it. With that said, where the Mojo really does it for me is the sense of space it creates. It is certainly noticeable when using headphones, but it is readily apparent when used in my speaker system. My Raidhos are noted for their soundstage holography, but with the Mojo in my system, it takes this to a higher level.
  
 There are layers of depth revealed that the 240SS cannot create.
  
 Funny, when I owned my Hugo I didn't have this same experience, but at the time I used an AK240 as a transport and I had a pair of Focal 1008 Be loudspeakers. Still, I think the Mojo is better suited to my tastes than the Hugo.


----------



## Likeimthere

jmills8 said:


> ofcourse. I totally agree.




Well that is awesome to hear. Maybe I should make the switch then...


----------



## Likeimthere

miketlse said:


> Lots of users have posted on this thread about successfully using the AK100ii as a transport for the Mojo, so just search the thread.
> 
> Here is one example http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/5055#post_12078284




Oh yes I know about the carrier option on the AK100ii... I'm just inquiring more on the sound signature differences between the mojo and AK120ii so I'll know which route I want to take.


----------



## miketlse

likeimthere said:


> Oh yes I know about the carrier option on the AK100ii... I'm just inquiring more on the sound signature differences between the mojo and AK120ii so I'll know which route I want to take.


 
  
 If you use 'AK100ii' as the search term, you get 124 pages of posts containing the term. 
 As I say, there have been many discussions about the sound signatures, and many result in people using the AK100ii as the music transport, feeding the Mojo as the DAC. That should tell you something about how many owners feel, but there are many posts for you to read about what they say about sound signatures.


----------



## RPB65

Lavricable update: updated to iOS 10.2 Public Beta 6 and my cable is now working again. Didn't try it with Beta 5 as I never installed that.
 My cable is 'as is' and has not been modified by Lavricable. I know there is a fix he does if you send your cable back to him for a price. IIRC, it is @Peter Hyatt that had his done recently.


----------



## twiceboss

Hey guys HD800 user with Mojo.
  
 What's your volume color for hd800 that you guys use? i only hit dark blue!


----------



## Bengkia369

Mojo Mojo all da way!


----------



## esm87

bengkia369 said:


> Mojo Mojo all da way!


Ive started listening at those colours. Is this a safe colour for IEM's?


----------



## tangents

esm87 said:


> Ive started listening at those colours. Is this a safe colour for IEM's?




Is that double yellow? That's pretty loud, isn't it? How many clicks from zero is that?


----------



## Delayeed

esm87 said:


> Ive started listening at those colours. Is this a safe colour for IEM's?


 
 What I can barely listen at double yellows with the Ether C on quiet recordings like Diana Krall. Don't know about safe levels but that is very loud for sure.


----------



## UNOE

You guys should state lower tier or 2nd tier of colors. Cause there is at lease two double yellows. Also isn't ether c impedance 23. iem could easily be close to that.


----------



## baritone

About the  My Mojo I sent to Chord  for repair 2 months ago -intermediate update 
  
 I have received many mails from the most Important persons of Chord Electronincs (Ceo ,Marketing Manager)
 They are now working hard the solve my  problem ,I have now  great feelings enterally positives that all will be
 ok , thanks to all the Head-fiers here that help me ,I have confidence that Chord will do what will be necessary
 in order that  this situation never happen again


----------



## Delayeed

unoe said:


> You guys should state lower tier or 2nd tier of colors. Cause there is at lease two double yellows. Also isn't ether c impedance 23. iem could easily be close to that.


 
 Nope they are planars and need juice IEMs are not close. People who listen at double yellows with IEMs should consider checking their hearing (not trying to sound offensive)

 Also there is:
 [Yellow] Off (which looks a bit like double yellows)
 [Yellow] [Yellow] and lastly
 White [Yellow]


----------



## betula

baritone said:


> About the  My Mojo I sent to Chord  for repair 2 months ago -intermediate update
> 
> I have received many mails from the most Important persons of Chord Electronincs (Ceo ,Marketing Manager)
> They are now working hard the solve my  problem ,I have now  great feelings enterally positives that all will be
> ...


 

 I hope, I do not have to wait 2 months. I have been waiting for two weeks so far.


----------



## GreenBow

Article today in the Daily Express online about super-capacitors being used instead of batteries. More efficient and can be charged in seconds. Can't wait. Hopefully Rob and team will make one for Mojo. http://www.express.co.uk/news/science/740174/Battery-breakthrough-supercapacitor-technology-revolutionise-mobile-phones-electric-cars


----------



## discord76

I suspect it's still a few years away yet. The Express article tends to waffle on a bit and doesnt go into much detail.


----------



## Bengkia369

Simply sublime, Mojo DAC driven by Cypher Labs Trio portable tube amp.


----------



## miketlse

baritone said:


> About the  My Mojo I sent to Chord  for repair 2 months ago -intermediate update
> 
> I have received many mails from the most Important persons of Chord Electronincs (Ceo ,Marketing Manager)
> They are now working hard the solve my  problem ,I have now  great feelings enterally positives that all will be
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for providing this update.
 I am confident that Chord will be able to resolve your situation.
 A big thumbs up for @Mojo ideas and the rest of the Chord team.


----------



## jwbrent

esm87 said:


> Ive started listening at those colours. Is this a safe colour for IEM's?




JVC FX woodies use dynamic drivers and are not as sensitive as many other IEMs. I own a pair of FX1100s and on CD rips from music recorded during the pre +10dB era that began in the late 80s, double yellow is loud but not too loud at all, imo.


----------



## AnnaMatronic

Will Chord ever make a standalone DAP?


----------



## RPB65

annamatronic said:


> Will Chord ever make a standalone DAP?




There are a lot of folk on here waiting for the announcement at next years CES! We're all guessing what it could be with rumours of an SD card module being one. Either way, I'm thinking it would make the Mojo a DAP whatever gadget they make.


----------



## Ike1985

Tube amp add on for Mojo. =P


----------



## miketlse

rpb65 said:


> There are a lot of folk on here waiting for the announcement at next years CES! We're all guessing what it could be with rumours of an SD card module being one. Either way, I'm thinking it would make the Mojo a DAP whatever gadget they make.


 
  
 Next year sounds like a long time away, but CES is just 4 or 5 weeks away.
 So eat, drink and be merry for christmas and the new year, and then recover for CES.


----------



## Mojo ideas

betula said:


> I hope, I do not have to wait 2 months. I have been waiting for two weeks so far.


 If the usual and recommended returned item channels are followed along with correct procedure for Returmed materials such as simply providing a return to - name and address. It is doubtful anyone will have to wait that long. But send us a unit out of the blue and not through a retailer and omit a return address slip and who knows ......I'm very greatful we have a team that all keeps an eye on Headfi or we might have missed the previous bitter complaint sir!


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> Article today in the Daily Express online about super-capacitors being used instead of batteries. More efficient and can be charged in seconds. Can't wait. Hopefully Rob and team will make one for Mojo. http://www.express.co.uk/news/science/740174/Battery-breakthrough-supercapacitor-technology-revolutionise-mobile-phones-electric-cars


we have been looking at this and similar still in the lab technologies 'lithium sulphur ' is the most promising and it's safe too. And I'm looking forward to seeing Edd our media manager flying in to work by scaled up quad copter instead of that boring old electric scateboard he uses presently.


----------



## betula

mojo ideas said:


> If the usual and recommended returned item channels are followed along with correct procedure for Returmed materials such as simply providing a return to - name and address. It is doubtful anyone will have to wait that long. But send us a unit out of the blue and not through a retailer and omit a return address slip and who knows ......I'm very greatful we have a team that all keeps an eye on Headfi or we might have missed the previous bitter complaint sir!


 

 Why do you assume, I do not follow the correct procedure?

 I sent my Mojo to the retailer on the 21st of November. This is the last message from the retailer, from the 29th of November, after I asked them, for how much longer I should wait: "We have been sent an advanced replacement that we are expecting to be delivered here at some point in the next few days. I will contact you when we hear or see anything." 7th of December is pretty much the end of the "next few" days. 16 days without Mojo is already too much.

 Anyway, thank you sir, for offering your help. I think, we could pm instead, if necessary.


----------



## Mython

betula said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > If the usual and recommended returned item channels are followed along with correct procedure for Returmed materials such as simply providing a return to - name and address. It is doubtful anyone will have to wait that long. But send us a unit out of the blue and not through a retailer and omit a return address slip and who knows ......I'm very greatful we have a team that all keeps an eye on Headfi or we might have missed the previous bitter complaint sir!
> ...


 
  
  
 Whoa, hold on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You misinterpreted what was said - it wasn't aimed directly at you, personally (I know that for a fact).


----------



## Bengkia369

jwbrent said:


> JVC FX woodies use dynamic drivers and are not as sensitive as many other IEMs. I own a pair of FX1100s and on CD rips from music recorded during the pre +10dB era that began in the late 80s, double yellow is loud but not too loud at all, imo.




Fx1100 is enjoyable, isn't it?!


----------



## RPB65

Dunno what volume that there double Yellow is. I'm using Encore U's at around 4 steps below Red Red. lol  I think its someat like (-) Purple with (+) Brown. Of course those colours could be something completely different! Haha. Depends on lighting near it, the time of day, how much i've eaten, the depth of the colour of the sky.......................


----------



## betula

mython said:


> Whoa, hold on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If that is the case, I apologize.


----------



## Mython

rpb65 said:


> Dunno what volume that there double Yellow is. I'm using Encore U's at around 4 steps below Red Red. lol  I think its someat like (-) Purple with (+) Brown. Of course those colours could be something completely different! Haha. Depends on lighting near it, the time of day, how much i've eaten, the depth of the colour of the sky.......................


 
  
 ...whether you've swallowed the *Red* or the *Blue* pill...


----------



## Mython

betula said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, hold on!
> ...


 
  
  
 Nah it's cool. I totally understand why you interpreted it that way. JF was talking _to_ you, but not _about_ you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 JF does care about good customer service - his remarks were aimed at the _general importance_ of warranty service issues being handled through the established channels, and with sufficient identifying and explanatory paperwork.
  
 It's disheartening for companies (not just Chord Electronics) to strive to maintain good levels of service and reputation, only to occassionally find themselves being publicly blamed for delays which, _sometimes_, may have more to do with insufficient identifying paperwork being included with the returned device, and/or not following established channels (one should return to the retailer the unit was purchased from, since the contract is with that retailer, who is then obliged to send it to Chord Electronics, in the UK, which might sometimes involve going via the distributor in the retailer's country). Things can sometimes be complicated further if the device was purchased secondhand, in which case the new owner no longer has a contract with the original retailer of the device.
  
 So, really, JF was only pointing out that one person's _experience_ of Chord customer service might differ from another person's experience, but that this may quite leigitmately be due to circumstances outside of their control.
  
 It _seems_, from what you remarked, earlier, that you have followed the appropriate return channel, and, as long as the retailer has done their bit, in an efficient manner, and with sufficient identifying paperwork included with the returned unit, I'm confident you will be hearing from Chord very soon. If not, feel free to PM me and I'll try to assist you.


----------



## miketlse

I would only add that at this time of year, the postal services are overloaded with christmas parcels and cards, so allow a few days contingency into the expected time that it will take for your Mojo to return.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenbow said:


> Article today in the Daily Express online about super-capacitors being used instead of batteries. More efficient and can be charged in seconds. Can't wait. Hopefully Rob and team will make one for Mojo. http://www.express.co.uk/news/science/740174/Battery-breakthrough-supercapacitor-technology-revolutionise-mobile-phones-electric-cars






mojo ideas said:


> we have been looking at this and similar still in the lab technologies 'lithium sulphur ' is the most promising and it's safe too. And I'm looking forward to seeing Edd our media manager flying in to work by scaled up quad copter instead of that boring old electric scateboard he uses presently.




The 5.11 light for life uses these "super capacitors". We used to have one in every ambulance and fly car back when I was a medic. It's not a new technology, but they drained pretty quick.... Only a 2 min recharge or something like that though.


----------



## UNOE

delayeed said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should state lower tier or 2nd tier of colors. Cause there is at lease two double yellows. Also isn't ether c impedance 23. iem could easily be close to that.
> ...


 
 I thought 13 clicks up from lowest volume is double yellow which is pretty quite..  Then there is a second double Yellow that is loud and then a 3rd double yellow.  But I think your right I just tried the third tier and it is white.  But first tier looks almost same as second tier of volume.


----------



## x RELIC x

grumpyoldguy said:


> The 5.11 light for life uses these "super capacitors". We used to have one in every ambulance and fly car back when I was a medic. It's not a new technology, but they drained pretty quick.... Only a 2 min recharge or something like that though.




There's a new wave of research to 'super capacitors' which have much more surface area than the 'super capacitors' of old resulting in more stored Wh power. Graphene (one atom thick carbon) is one of the processes that is a popular area of research, but it's very expensive currently to produce. In Canada they have found a breakthrough with cheap hemp bast, a waste product in the hemp industry, that performs better than graphene and costs much less to produce and process. These techniques are much more promising than the old polymer capacitors in the 5.11 products.

Some American companies are also using a similar process for hemp bast supercapacitors. Either Duracell (or some other established battery company) shuts them down or there will be big break throughs in the coming years when production becomes commercially viable.

Some interesting reading:

https://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/2014/august/could-hemp-nanosheets-topple-graphene-for-making-the-ideal-supercapacitor.html

https://www.asme.org/engineering-topics/articles/energy/hemp-carbon-makes-supercapacitors-superfast


----------



## jwbrent

bengkia369 said:


> Fx1100 is enjoyable, isn't it?!




Yes, I've been a fan of the JVC woodies since the HA-FX500.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Any reviews of the mojo vs oopo ha-2 se?


----------



## Mojo ideas

grumpyoldguy said:


> The 5.11 light for life uses these "super capacitors". We used to have one in every ambulance and fly car back when I was a medic. It's not a new technology, but they drained pretty quick.... Only a 2 min recharge or something like that though.


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> There's a new wave of research to 'super capacitors' which have much more surface area than the 'super capacitors' of old resulting in more stored Wh power. Graphene (one atom thick carbon) is one of the processes that is a popular area of research, but it's very expensive currently to produce. In Canada they have found a breakthrough with cheap hemp bast, a waste product in the hemp industry, that performs better than graphene and costs much less to produce and process. These techniques are much more promising than the old polymer capacitors in the 5.11 products.
> 
> Some American companies are also using a similar process for hemp bast supercapacitors. Either Duracell (or some other established battery company) shuts them down or there will be big break throughs in the coming years when production becomes commercially viable.
> 
> ...


Having used supercaps or as they are now called ulracaps even the best types still in the labs are about ten times less dense in energy storage per unit weight or volume than chemical batteries the only present advantage they have is speed of charge and discharge that's why I used them as fast back up of the batteries in the Hugo TT at this job they are superb.


----------



## Mojo ideas

rpb65 said:


> There are a lot of folk on here waiting for the announcement at next years CES! We're all guessing what it could be with rumours of an SD card module being one. Either way, I'm thinking it would make the Mojo a DAP whatever gadget they make.


Can't say much but we are now taking huge orders from those selected few of our partners around the world that have to know a little earlier than everyone else. so they must be impressed. Not long to wait guys


----------



## Mojo ideas

here's a little image of what we have been grappling with to bring you our next offering


----------



## music4mhell

mojo ideas said:


> here's a little image of what we have been grappling with to bring you our next offering


 
  
 From image, i can guess that this module will be fully collapsed with Mojo like the Apple module, i.e. there will be 3 connectors on this module, those are 2 headphone out and one charging port. Let's see what else my mind can decipher


----------



## Sound Eq

mojo ideas said:


> here's a little image of what we have been grappling with to bring you our next offering


 
 maybe i should read more dan brown books to be able to decipher this , where are you robert langdon when we need you???


----------



## Bengkia369

mojo ideas said:


> here's a little image of what we have been grappling with to bring you our next offering




Confirmed its DAP module for Mojo, great job! 
Will buy on the spot when this thing is out!


----------



## Bengkia369

djtheaudiophile said:


> Any reviews of the mojo vs oopo ha-2 se?




Totally different league here, if you watch English soccer, one is Division A while the other is Division B.


----------



## franzdom

Oopo haha!!1


----------



## rkt31

some of the recent audiophile stuff played though mojo by me. sara k and chris jones live-stockfish records, doug macleod- there's a time by reference recordings, anne bisson - blue mind and  portraits & perfumes albums by fidelio records and camilio records, diana krall - all for you in 24 96 bu hd tracks. i would say this little magic called mojo can beat many much more expensive gear including some totl analog rig for realism . like all digital equipments mojo is also benefitted with some clean digital input. i feed mojo though fiio x3 2k by a short coaxial cable having few ferrite beads and i never really needed any expensive server/transport/ power conditioner etc this way. i think fiio being a dap and operated by battery helps in supplying a clean bit perfect digital output in a much more hassle free way. with pc using jitterbug with few ferrite chokes there is slight improvement in the form of more fluid sound as the timing comes by mojo, but still fiio route is much more hassle free and elegant solution imho. pc is used mostly used for watching movies though j river chord asio driver.


----------



## x RELIC x

mojo ideas said:


> Having used supercaps or as they are now called ulracaps even the best types still in the labs are about ten times less dense in energy storage per unit weight or volume than chemical batteries the only present advantage they have is speed of charge and discharge that's why I used them as fast back up of the batteries in the Hugo TT at this job they are superb.




True, but 12Wh/kg is a large leap forward for capacitors. Hopefully someday we can see it in small devices rather than just the intended larger scale applications like electric vehicles.

Back on topic, I'm looking very much forward to the new module for the Mojo!


----------



## Miksu

miketlse said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems. Your experience is in sharp contrast to the quick responses that everyone else seems to receive from Chord. I am confident that you will receive a response very soon.


 

 Sent a question to Chord two weeks ago about technical problems - haven't got a reply yet.


----------



## music4mhell

bengkia369 said:


> djtheaudiophile said:
> 
> 
> > Any reviews of the mojo vs oopo ha-2 se?
> ...


 
 very nice analogy


----------



## Barndoor

music4mhell said:


> very nice analogy


 
 Well kind of; there are no division A or B in English football! Premier League, Championship ......


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

barndoor said:


> Well kind of; there are no division A or B in English football! Premier League, Championship ......




And teams down in league 1 or 2 now, could get promoted to championship then premiership. Or conversely a premiership team could be relegated.


----------



## Bengkia369

Sorry my cute little Mojo is now charging, listening to its bigger brother... Very enjoyable!


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Sorry my cute little Mojo is now charging, listening to its bigger brother... Very enjoyable!


cute iems.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> cute iems.




It's among the best in reproduction of female vocals, love it very much, very addictive!


----------



## maxh22

jmills8 said:


> cute iems.




They really are 2 qute


----------



## UNOE

If Chord releases a DAP for Mojo it will be very interesting to see. I see a lot of companies doing there first User interfaces software typically have issues. However this is Chord. Might be why it took so long or will it be a simple UI with no touch screen.


----------



## citraian

delayeed said:


> My Mojo has been shutting down on its own again. Blinking white for 1 second then 3 short red blinks then repeats that until it shuts down.
> I've tried 2 different USB cables to charge from my PC and also a 1.2A wall charger.
> 
> It's also not thermal throttling since the thing isn't warm.
> ...


 
  
  


citraian said:


> Same thing just started happening to me...
> Using an Anker charger here.
> Out of nowhere it shuts down and the charging led starts blinking. If I replug, the charging led doesn't blink and the mojo will work for some time just to randomly shut down and blink at some point...


 
  
  


jadeboy said:


> Add me to this shutting down list.. I have used multiple cables and chargers, I think this could be battery issue.. if I don't get solution.. it might be time to contact Chord.


 
  
 My usage scenario for the Mojo is:
 USB audio from Windows PC & USB power from charger (tried multiple chargers including Anker PowerPort 5) > MOJO set to 3V > output 1 to headphone amplifier & output 2 to active speakers (both outputs used at the same time)
  
 This worked for a few months but, as previously said in one of the quoted posts "Out of nowhere it shuts down and the charging led starts blinking. If I replug, the charging led doesn't blink and the mojo will work for some time just to randomly shut down and blink at some point..."
  
 Does anyone have any idea why this happens?
  
 I did another test that might help with diagnosing the issue. I left Mojo turned off (with all the cables plugged in) for a couple of days in order for it to charge. Yesterday, with the aircon turned on (to avoid thermal shutdown) , I started using it again. After 7 or 8 hours it shut down and the charging led was blinking. When I tried to turn it on it turned off almost instantly and it had little to no battery left. It's like the Mojo doesn't charge while turned on...


----------



## Arpiben

citraian said:


> My usage scenario for the Mojo is:
> USB audio from Windows PC & USB power from charger (tried multiple chargers including Anker PowerPort 5) > MOJO set to 3V > output 1 to headphone amplifier & output 2 to active speakers (both outputs used at the same time)
> 
> This worked for a few months but, as previously said in one of the quoted posts "Out of nowhere it shuts down and the charging led starts blinking. If I replug, the charging led doesn't blink and the mojo will work for some time just to randomly shut down and blink at some point..."
> ...



According to description:
1. Charger is most probably not providing enough current (1A).
You may check it by using an USB multimeter.
2. Battery is probably fine since you are able to reach 7-8hours after several days of charge.
3.You need to check your headphones'amplifier & active speaker's input impedance since you are using both simultaneously.

Rgds.


----------



## citraian

arpiben said:


> According to description:
> 1. Charger is most probably not providing enough current (1A).
> You may check it by using an USB multimeter.
> 2. Battery is probably fine since you are able to reach 7-8hours after several days of charge.
> ...




Thank you for the response, please see my reply below.
1. I tried with three different chargers with >1A that worked before so I don't think this is the problem
3. I used the exact same setup for months without turning off Mojo and it worked. What could change?


----------



## Mython

miksu said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear of your problems. Your experience is in sharp contrast to the quick responses that everyone else seems to receive from Chord. I am confident that you will receive a response very soon.
> ...


 
  
  
 Did you email _Chord_ or Chord Electronics?


----------



## Arpiben

[/B]





citraian said:


> Thank you for the response, please see my reply below.
> 1. I tried with three different chargers with >1A that worked before so I don't think this is the problem
> 3. I used the exact same setup for months without turning off Mojo and it worked. What could change?





citraian said:


> Thank you for the response, please see my reply below.
> 1. I tried with three different chargers with >1A that worked before so I don't think this is the problem
> 3. I used the exact same setup for months without turning off Mojo and it worked. What could change?




1. Ok. Personally I would then use an USB multimeter to know the current provided to or requested from Mojo.
Those testers are cheap 3-20USD.

2. Ok no change with the items connected. Any change in the way you are powering them? Same AC plug, with without ground, etc...If no change, sorry I have no more suggestions.

Additional question: you wrote that during few months you never or almost never switch Off Mojo,correct?

I have a similar setting except that I connect only one output, and switch off Mojo when not in use. I have been using it since one year with no issue.

Rgds.


----------



## GreenBow

I think I am going to buy another Mojo on Amazon de. However when I try it increases the price. 

It starts off being about £360 (421 euros), which immediately becomes £365 when going through checkout. Then there's no free delivery, and the final total comes to £380. OK it's a £20 saving compared to UK prices, but that's not the point. The reason I would buy from Amazon.de this time is because there are no Mojos right now on Amazon.uk. Well non that are Prime - Fullfilled by Amazon. I always buy items that are marked Prime. 

I wonder if I will end up with a Mojo with a serial number between headphone ports, because it comes from abroad. I think I should still buy it though.


----------



## GreenBow

I found a cheap music player that does 192KHz-24bit, and supports 2x128GB cards. Poor display though, and no idea if it transmits data out through the micro-USB port.
  
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01G1PCWL2/ref=s9_simh_hd_bw_b2P9w_p107_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=SN2CND3BJ5VEKFVGG2X5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=59b1ffcd-b91e-58a2-b3aa-ba566efd7154&pf_rd_i=573372


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I found a cheap music player that does 192KHz-24bit, and supports 2x128GB cards. Poor display though, and no idea if it transmits data out through the micro-USB port.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01G1PCWL2/ref=s9_simh_hd_bw_b2P9w_p107_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=SN2CND3BJ5VEKFVGG2X5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=59b1ffcd-b91e-58a2-b3aa-ba566efd7154&pf_rd_i=573372


 
  
 The sixth customer review does not sound very promising.
 'I bought this about a month and a half ago and enjoyed it for a little while, however, over the last month it has become increasingly difficult to charge, at first not working from the computer, then having to charge from the wall (this doesn't always work) and generally malfunctioning whenever I need to charge it (which is pretty often). It's also worth mentioning that the metal finish rubs off VERY Quickly. Not too impressed for £75.

EDIT: Its now been two months since I bought this piece of crap and it's completely clapped out, waste of money!'


----------



## warrior1975

Xduoo is fairly well known here. There have been numerous issues with their X3, which seems to only work once Rockboxed. They also seem to have abandoned support for that model, and have released a "better" X10.


----------



## jwbrent

@mython, just to let you know the link on the FAQ for the Mojo manual is broken.


----------



## jwbrent

One thing I'd like to report about my new Mojo is that it doesn't get very warm at all, even with DSD128 files. My 240SS, however, gets hot when playing DSD128 files (used as a DAP, not just as a transport).
  
 I seem to recall from reading earlier posts that the warmness of the chassis was mentioned on several occasions.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I think I am going to buy another Mojo on Amazon de. However when I try it increases the price.
> 
> It starts off being about £360 (421 euros), which immediately becomes £365 when going through checkout. Then there's no free delivery, and the final total comes to £380. OK it's a £20 saving compared to UK prices, but that's not the point. The reason I would buy from Amazon.de this time is because there are no Mojos right now on Amazon.uk. Well non that are Prime - Fullfilled by Amazon. I always buy items that are marked Prime.
> 
> I wonder if I will end up with a Mojo with a serial number between headphone ports, because it comes from abroad. I think I should still buy it though.


 
  
 non-amazon alternatives are:
  
 Mojo + case bundle http://www.renaissens.com/amplis-casques/3657-chord-mojo-etui-avis-test-prix.html#.WEh6IvkrIuU
 Mojo + cables bundle http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/DAC-Audio-ampli-casque-mobile/Chord-Mojo.html


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am going to buy another Mojo on Amazon de. However when I try it increases the price.
> ...


 
  
 I have bought a Mojo from Amazon on Amazon.de, tonight thank you. I was taking ages to decide what do, and been thinking about it for ages. The trouble is if I have to return the Mojo to Germany, it will be expensive. Basically fingers crossed it's perfect. Not already opened, or DOA, or such.
  
 NB Thank you folks for the heads up about the XDuoo player.
  
 It leaves me on the lookout for a cheap android phone still I think, as file transport.


----------



## RPB65

Is no one buying the Mojo and free case from Audio Sanctuary?


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I have bought a Mojo from Amazon on Amazon.de, tonight thank you. I was taking ages to decide what do, and been thinking about it for ages. The trouble is if I have to return the Mojo to Germany, it will be expensive. Basically fingers crossed it's perfect. Not already opened, or DOA, or such.


 
  
 Luckily I spotted son-video selling an ex-demo Mojo, so i snapped it up. I struggled to detect any wear and tear, at some angles and light directions, I half convinced myself that maybe the balls were slightly shiny.
 It has worked flawlessly, without any problems, so don't feel too negative towards open box sales.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I have bought a Mojo from Amazon on Amazon.de, tonight thank you. I was taking ages to decide what do, and been thinking about it for ages. The trouble is if I have to return the Mojo to Germany, it will be expensive. Basically fingers crossed it's perfect. Not already opened, or DOA, or such.
> ...


 
  
 I don't have negativity towards open box items if they are fine and cheaper. Everyone loves a bargain.
  
 However if they are open it's possible they were returned with fault. It's well documented that retailers try to re-sell items under these circumstances.
  
 I am also worried about how to make a return if I need to, as they will unlikely speak English. It's a gamble that I have taken. Fingers crossed - new, sealed, and perfect.


----------



## Mython

jwbrent said:


> @mython, just to let you know the link on the FAQ for the Mojo manual is broken.


 
  
 Fixed, now.
  
 Cheers for letting me know.


----------



## citraian

arpiben said:


> [/B]
> 
> 1. Ok. Personally I would then use an USB multimeter to know the current provided to or requested from Mojo.
> Those testers are cheap 3-20USD.
> ...




1. I will get a tester to monitor the behavior, good idea
2. No change on the output chain at all
Yes, I've been using it non stop in the configuration mentioned before since the end of the summer and it worked perfectly until a few weeks ago. Then it just started to shut down randomly without any apparent reason as mentioned before.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I don't have negativity towards open box items if they are fine and cheaper. Everyone loves a bargain.
> 
> However if they are open it's possible they were returned with fault. It's well documented that retailers try to re-sell items under these circumstances.
> 
> I am also worried about how to make a return if I need to, as they will unlikely speak English. It's a gamble that I have taken.


 
 If you believe some of the headphone threads, you get the impression that our US cousins return 95% of their headphones after only 15 minutes testing, but it would be easy for a retailer to sell a 'dog' via open-box.
  
 However in contrast the Mojo seems to be almost indestructable, apart from a few posters who have had issues with the battery management circuit (but the batteries were ok), and Chord have sorted things out quickly for these owners. Given the many happy Mojo owners, I doubt that there are many returned open-box Mojos about, and that the odds of buying a faulty mojo open-box would be zero.


----------



## Arpiben

citraian said:


> 1. I will get a tester to monitor the behavior, good idea
> 2. No change on the output chain at all
> Yes, I've been using it non stop in the configuration mentioned before since the end of the summer and it worked perfectly until a few weeks ago. Then it just started to shut down randomly without any apparent reason as mentioned before.


 
  
 1. _*Tester:*_
  

  
 2._* In case you missed it in post #3*_:
  
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ************************
  
  
 Good luck.
  
 Cheers


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm thinking that the module add on is going to help RF noise from phones and so to me that's a major deal. I however doubt we will get streaming capabilities


----------



## lbbef

rpb65 said:


> Is no one buying the Mojo and free case from Audio Sanctuary?




Ordered mine early last week. According to tracking, I should be receiving it latest next week. Hopefully by tomorrow so that I can enjoy it over the weekend.


----------



## RPB65

lbbef said:


> Ordered mine early last week. According to tracking, I should be receiving it latest next week. Hopefully by tomorrow so that I can enjoy it over the weekend.


 

 Oh you'll enjoy it alright! 
 It's an amazing Black box both in sounds and looks. Sure makes my Encores sing.


----------



## sanjeewasam

Hear is my impression
  
 Chord Mojo is a real winner and the best money I have ever spent on DAC/AMP. For AKG K812 I can confirm that it is the best I have heard of with Fiio E17k, Burson conductor, Luxman P-200, Vio 281/ Vio 850
  
 I belive Mojo direcltly for K812 does better than Mojo as a DAC with other amps including Luxman ($1500) and Vio 281 ($2000)
  
 With Mojo with HD800 sometimes show harshness and thin sounding but nevertheless quite good and for well recorded very good with good sound stage
  
 Mojo is not however powerful enough for AKG K712 and Audeze LCD 2/w in my experience and should be paired with a better but Mojo could be used as a DAC


----------



## jadeboy

Quote:


rob watts said:


> *********************
> Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.
> 
> When charging make sure the battery light is white and not flashing - if it flashes, pull out the charging cable, count to ten, re-attach the charging cable. If it continues to flash, it is most likely the charger is not giving 1A at 5V, so use a better charger.
> ...





Unplugging the charger if it blinks and waiting then charging it again.. works.. but after a while the problem comes back.. I have similar setup in which I leave the mojo constantly on and chargering as a lineout DAC. 

I don't think this is a charger/power bar/cable problems. I have used about 5 difference chargers with 1amp or more.. 7+ usb cables.. and 2 different power strips. 

This could be circuit logic charging problem.


----------



## Mython

jadeboy said:


> This could be circuit logic charging problem.


 
  
  
 Mojo has over-voltage protection, but I suppose it may not be absolutely impossible to cause harm, if a 'turbo' mode USB charger is used, that may have flakey sensing/communication firmware (necessary to determine whether or not it is safe to use 'Turbo' high-voltage charging mode), particularly if plugged-into Mojo on a regular or continuous basis. Even with a well-implemented charging chip, incorporating over-voltage protection, there is only just so much abuse a protection circuit can withstand before eventually failing, if a charger is failing to ensure it definitely does not exceed 5V with devices, such as Mojo, that require no more than 5V charging supply.
  
 In spite of people being repeatedly recommended to use simple 'dumb' fixed 5V chargers, some people seem absolutely determined to use fancy 'Turbo' chargers that, given an opportunity, may try to send higher than 5V through the microUSB port.
  
 Although Hugo does not employ USB charging, I recall Rob saying something related, *in relation to Hugo*:
  


rob watts said:


> clemmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Rob.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Rob did remark, specifically *in relation to Mojo*:
  


rob watts said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > ...USB chargers exceeding the 5V standard - in_ that_ instance, I suppose the charger _could_ (depending on how well Mojos charging circuit is protected) potentially 'force' charging at an undesired rate.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Although I am only speculating about the above possibility, it would certainly be interesting to know, @ *jadeboy* & @ *citraian*, if you have been using chargers capable of exceeding 5v output, when charging Mojo,


----------



## xtr4

To add on as I've experienced this last year when I got my Mojo, certain newer quick charge type chargers also have an internal circuitry that provides high current up till 90 or 95% of the charge and trickle charge towards the end. This circuitry could be the cause of the Mojo not being kept topped up.


----------



## Mython

xtr4 said:


> To add on as I've experienced this last year when I got my Mojo, certain newer quick charge type chargers also have an internal circuitry that provides high current up till 90 or 95% of the charge and trickle charge towards the end. This circuitry could be the cause of the Mojo not being kept topped up.


 
  
  
  
 Yes, there are quite a few different scenarios that can influence successful charging, even when no damage has occurred, and your above scenario was discussed a few months ago, and makes sense when combined with what Rob said about Mojo:
  
  


rob watts said:


> georgelai57 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rob, and John,
> ...


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> slcanhead said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response. I am trying that short cable now that came with the Chord and it seems to be doing the same thing. I will let it sit for a bit, but I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge.
> ...


----------



## Mython

Also, @ citraian,
  
 Your earlier posts seem a little ambiguous.
  
 You said you turned Mojo off, and you also said there did not appear to be any thermal concerns, but, regardless of that, *have you tried FULLY charging Mojo without interfering with it whilst it is switched-off?*
  
 (@ *Arpiben* mentioned this, too)
  
 .


----------



## Mython

I need to get some sleep now, but, one way or another, we will try to resolve this issue, in due course!


----------



## music4mhell

xtr4 said:


> To add on as I've experienced this last year when I got my Mojo, certain newer quick charge type chargers also have an internal circuitry that provides high current up till 90 or 95% of the charge and trickle charge towards the end. This circuitry could be the cause of the Mojo not being kept topped up.


 
 What's the specifications of the charger which you are using in V/Amp ?


----------



## Deftone

sanjeewasam said:


> Mojo is not however powerful enough for AKG K712 and Audeze LCD 2/w in my experience and should be paired with a better but Mojo could be used as a DAC



 It is you just dont like the pairing


----------



## xtr4

music4mhell said:


> What's the specifications of the charger which you are using in V/Amp ?




Samsung USB 3.0 quick charger for Note 3 @ 5V/2A has this issue.
LG G3 standard charger @ 5V/1.8A didn't have this issue.


----------



## music4mhell

xtr4 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > What's the specifications of the charger which you are using in V/Amp ?
> ...


 
 If i am not wrong, Samsung one is not only 5V/2A.. it must have 2 output, one is 5V/2A and nother 9V/2A around ... let me google if i get any pic .!!


----------



## xtr4

Its the old Note 3 charger for their USB 3.0 socket which they only implemented once due to the stupid nature of the microUSB connector.

Edit: I've used this charger to charge my iPad mini and LG G3 as well and the overall charge time to 100% is slower than their respective original chargers


----------



## sanjeewasam

deftone said:


> It is you just dont like the pairing



It is not that i like pairing. You notice that k712 and lcd2 does not sound right -base gone and no sparkels compared to running with burson. Not smooth. Definitely itbis not because of the mojo dac and to do with power required to drive these.


----------



## jmills8

I bought a headphone and I can easily tell the Mojo does better with it by adding a seperate amp. My experience with the moho with various iems are excellent but headphones the mojo lacks punch.


----------



## AnnaMatronic

jmills8 said:


> I bought a headphone and I can easily tell the Mojo does better with it by adding a seperate amp. My experience with the moho with various iems are excellent but headphones the mojo lacks punch.




Since the main priority of a portable device like the Mojo should be performing well with IEMs, I am completely okay with this.


----------



## Deftone

I love the mojo for its leaner fast bass because it works so well for metal but if I were in to heavy bass club music I'd want to colour the sound with an amp too I suppose. Metal sounds too congested on other amps\DACs I've used they couldn't layer and separate all the instruments as good as mojo.


----------



## jmills8

annamatronic said:


> Since the main priority of a portable device like the Mojo should be performing well with IEMs, I am completely okay with this.


True so with my iems its the Mojo and EQ.


----------



## jmills8

deftone said:


> I love the mojo for its leaner fast bass because it works so well for metal but if I were in to heavy bass club music I'd want to colour the sound with an amp too I suppose. Metal sounds too congested on other amps\DACs I've used they couldn't layer and separate all the instruments as good as mojo.


Seems people view "color" as being wring or in a negative way. A lot of music was engineered to have a strong bass punch such as Metalcore, Techno, Breaks. Even Stealy Dan was. So yes I prefer an amp with the Moho with headphones. Obvious Krall sort of music theres no need of adding an amp.


----------



## Deftone

Yes that's true, we all have different preferences. I just love my bass tight,lightning fast and not very much of it in quantity or it ruins the music imo.


----------



## willowbrook

So, would the mojo be a viable DAC to use as standalone with another separate amp or would it be more cost efficient to get 2 completely standalone desktop DAC & amp for headphones because IIRC the amp section of mojo cannot be bypassed. Would love to get a proper rig in the future, but I don't want to invest in another DAC and still want to use mojo with IEMs.


----------



## UNOE

citraian said:


> arpiben said:
> 
> 
> > According to description:
> ...


 
 I had the same problem with all my 1A apple chargers.  The Apple 2.1A charger works fine though.  I don't think the 1A chargers are really a full 1A.


----------



## UNOE

willowbrook said:


> So, would the mojo be a viable DAC to use as standalone with another separate amp or would it be more cost efficient to get 2 completely standalone desktop DAC & amp for headphones because IIRC the amp section of mojo cannot be bypassed. Would love to get a proper rig in the future, but I don't want to invest in another DAC and still want to use mojo with IEMs.


 

 If you get a Mojo you will be good driving just about anything.  If you have the budget to start with Mojo then you should be fine for long time.  Most the headphones you will have issues driving are $1K plus.  Do you expect to buy other hard to drive cans?


----------



## Bengkia369

Among the best I heard so far! 
Am sure not many can beat this combo for female vocals! 
Listening to Emi Fujita & Lisa Ono is really out of da world!


----------



## willowbrook

unoe said:


> If you get a Mojo you will be good driving just about anything.  If you have the budget to start with Mojo then you should be fine for long time.  Most the headphones you will have issues driving are $1K plus.  Do you expect to buy other hard to drive cans?


 
 I've had the mojo for about a year now with my flc8s and in no doubt it's an excellent device. I was just wondering if it can also do well as a standalone DAC compared to other similar or lower priced desktop DACs. I will probably be getting a separate amp if I decide to invest in cans.


----------



## Mojo ideas

willowbrook said:


> I've had the mojo for about a year now with my flc8s and in no doubt it's an excellent device. I was just wondering if it can also do well as a standalone DAC compared to other similar or lower priced desktop DACs. I will probably be getting a separate amp if I decide to invest in cans.


 Mojo has about 500 times the raw digital signal processing power to far more accurately reconstruct the music signal than virtually all desktop Dacs so it should compare very well I think.


----------



## Bengkia369

willowbrook said:


> I've had the mojo for about a year now with my flc8s and in no doubt it's an excellent device. I was just wondering if it can also do well as a standalone DAC compared to other similar or lower priced desktop DACs. I will probably be getting a separate amp if I decide to invest in cans.




Best thing is you don't even need a amp if you going to invest in headphones. Mojo can drive most headphones with authority.


----------



## English John

My question with the MOJO is about the ability to play TIDAL downloads from an android phone at full lossless , rather than at standard android 192 kps.

I can play tidal streaming lossless via USB Audio Player Pro on my mobile , and the MOJO ball glows a beautiful red, and sounds fantastic . 
The USB Audio Player Pro does not play Tidal downloads. 
I can only play the Tidal downloads through the Tidal app , which goes through the phones own DAC , and the MOJO ball glows a sad blue , and the sound is veiled and unchanged.

So my question is which phones will play Tidal downloads from the tidal app and be able disable the phone DAC, and send the music at full lossless to the MOJO?

My background is from traditional HIFI as the place for music, and phones are to make phonecalls! 
I am learning as fast as I can, but I am not a smartphone expert , and so please be kind to me!

Any help is gratefully received


----------



## x RELIC x

sanjeewasam said:


> Hear is my impression
> 
> Chord Mojo is a real winner and the best money I have ever spent on DAC/AMP. For AKG K812 I can confirm that it is the best I have heard of with Fiio E17k, Burson conductor, Luxman P-200, Vio 281/ Vio 850
> 
> ...




Mojo does just fine (great actually) with my LCD-2.2, and yes, I've compared driving the Audeze from many different sources included the ones in my profile that I currently own, and others I've sold or demo'd.




jmills8 said:


> I bought a headphone and I can easily tell the Mojo does better with it by adding a seperate amp. My experience with the moho with various iems are excellent but headphones the mojo lacks punch.




Curious if you feel the same about your Hugo, since the Mojo shares the same power output (Current and Voltage and output impedance)? Also, the term 'does better' is so ambiguous. It would be helpful to describe 'better'. I have no want for an external amp when driving headphones from the Mojo when I'm not at my desktop rig. Of course preferences and all that not accounted for. YMMV.


----------



## x RELIC x

english john said:


> My question with the MOJO is about the ability to play TIDAL downloads from an android phone at full lossless , rather than at standard android 192 kps.
> 
> I can play tidal streaming lossless via USB Audio Player Pro on my mobile , and the MOJO ball glows a beautiful red, and sounds fantastic .
> The USB Audio Player Pro does not play Tidal downloads.
> ...




First of all, no need to post the same thing three times in a row. :rolleyes:

The signal sent to the Mojo bypasses all DACs. You can't send a signal from a digital to analogue converter (DAC) and output a digital signal, which is the only way to input to the Mojo. The upsampling is a software issue before it reaches any DAC and you'll need to use a seperate app like UAPP to bypass the Android upsampling in the Android OS. Others have had success with UAPP and Tidal (I'm not an Android user). You can read the third post of this thread for more information.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Mojo does just fine (great actually) with my LCD-2.2, and yes, I've compared driving the Audeze from many different sources included the ones in my profile that I currently own, and others I've sold or demo'd.
> Curious if you feel the same about your Hugo, since the Mojo shares the same power output (Current and Voltage and output impedance)? Also, the term 'does better' is so ambiguous. It would be helpful to describe 'better'. I have no want for an external amp when driving headphones from the Mojo when I'm not at my desktop rig. Of course preferences and all that not accounted for. YMMV.


will try the Hugo and headphones tomorrow. 3 hr commute.


----------



## English John

I didn't realise the message went three times, not sure why.

Thanks for replying

OK , clearly I don't understand the process. So re-wording my question , is there an app which bypasses the Android upsampling in the Android OS for the TIDAL lossless offline downloads. I know UAPP does not.


I appreciate that there is a wealth of information on the third post, but I have looked , but cannot find the answer to my question there.


----------



## music4mhell

english john said:


> I didn't realise the message went three times, not sure why.
> 
> Thanks for replying
> 
> ...


 
 Not only TIDAl, every streaming music app has and DRM policy. Only they can decode the encoded downloads, if UAPP/any other app can know the logic then they can decipher the downloads and convert into FLACs. There will be no need of TIDAL.
  
 Long story short, no there is no app which can play offline downloads in TIDAL without upsampling in android.! I don;t know about iOS !


----------



## x RELIC x

english john said:


> I didn't realise the message went three times, not sure why.
> 
> Thanks for replying
> 
> ...




Ah, like I said I'm not an Android user, sorry. I know there is a section specifically for using UAPP with Tidal in the third post, but I'm not sure if it is usable in offline mode.


----------



## miketlse

x relic x said:


> Ah, like I said I'm not an Android user, sorry. I know there is a section specifically for using UAPP with Tidal in the third post, but I'm not sure if it is usable in offline mode.


 

 Tidal downloads are encrypted, because of DRM.
 So if you save the download on say a SD card, and then try to play the music file later, only the Tidal app can decrypt the file so that the music can be heard.
  
 This topic does often get raised on this thread - newbies are often hoping that Mojo will be able to play the encrypted file, but they need the Tidal app in the chain.


----------



## GreenBow

Does the Mojo have a sort of default cross-feed setting? I mean like the Hugo has three settings. I wonder if Chord implemented cross-feed setting on the Mojo which we can't alter.


----------



## music4mhell

greenbow said:


> Does the Mojo have a sort of default cross-feed setting? I mean like the Hugo has three settings. I wonder if Chord implemented cross-feed setting on the Mojo which we can't alter.


 
 By the way what's Crossfeed ? I never understood.. if some1 can enlighten me in less complex way


----------



## oyster

In headphones , stereo channels are isolated. While in speakers you get to hear some output from left channel to right ear and vice versa. Crosfeed does the same for headphones. It takes some output from either channel and mixes with the other channel. IMO it just messes up with the sound. Quite a number of people like it though.


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> Does the Mojo have a sort of default cross-feed setting? I mean like the Hugo has three settings. I wonder if Chord implemented cross-feed setting on the Mojo which we can't alter.




Nope, gotta go Hugo for crossfeed from Chord.


----------



## English John

OK, so it seems that you can save a TIDAL lossless download to your phone, but the android phone prevents you from playing these offline downloads at a lossless level. Quite unbelievable really

So is there any combination of devices/apps etc that do allow replaying TIDAL offline downloads at a lossless level ? 
Will it be the DAP's such as the Pioneer , AK 70 Cayin I5 etc, assuming you can get the downloading to work successfully?

All I want to do is listen to new music that I have downloaded from my Tidal subscription , in areas without WiFi. 

If there is an answer, I would love to know what it is


----------



## PhilW

english john said:


> OK, so it seems that you can save a TIDAL lossless download to your phone, but the android phone prevents you from playing these offline downloads at a lossless level. Quite unbelievable really


 
  
 I'm not sure that this is correct information


----------



## English John

philw said:


> I'm not sure that this is correct information



 


Please can you help me understand how to solve this


----------



## PhilW

english john said:


> philw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure that this is correct information
> ...


 

 In the settings of TIDAL select Download Mode - HiFi


----------



## corius

In a nutshell....
  
 IOS will let you play Tidal downloads bitperfect, but Android, by default does not.
  
 Devices such as recent Pioneer and Onkyo are Android based and let you play Tidal downloads through their high quality DACs, although some people report issues, and I've never seen the definitive answer as to what you are hearing is or isn't bitperfect.
  
 So, the problem is with Android, and UAPP overcomes this by using its own device driver and audio path. The downside is that Tidal and Spotify etc, prevent third party apps from playing downloaded music due to DRM issue.
  
 So... IOS is easiest, but not everyones preferred solution as the management of non streaming Hi REs tracks is very clumsy due to the walled garden approach that only really support iTunes.
  
 So, unfortunately, no perfect solution that I am aware of.


----------



## English John

Yes , you would think so, but the android operating system 'upscales' to 192 , so your output sound is downgraded. 
Try a mobile into a MOJO,
you can get a better output from streamed tidal music via UAPP compared to downloaded tidal from the tidal app itself.

I hope I am proved wrong, and that there is a solution


----------



## PhilW

english john said:


> Yes , you would think so, but the android operating system 'upscales' to 192 , so your output sound is downgraded.
> Try a mobile into a MOJO,
> you can get a better output from streamed tidal music via UAPP compared to downloaded tidal from the tidal app itself.
> 
> I hope I am proved wrong, and that there is a solution


 

 Understood. There are no phone's at the moment that will let you do that.


----------



## citraian

jadeboy said:


> Quote:
> Unplugging the charger if it blinks and waiting then charging it again.. works.. but after a while the problem comes back.. I have similar setup in which I leave the mojo constantly on and chargering as a lineout DAC.
> 
> I don't think this is a charger/power bar/cable problems. I have used about 5 difference chargers with 1amp or more.. 7+ usb cables.. and 2 different power strips.
> ...




Yep, same here


----------



## citraian

mython said:


> Mojo has over-voltage protection, but I suppose it may not be absolutely impossible to cause harm, if a 'turbo' mode USB charger is used, that may have flakey sensing/communication firmware (necessary to determine whether or not it is safe to use 'Turbo' high-voltage charging mode), particularly if plugged-into Mojo on a regular or continuous basis. Even with a well-implemented charging chip, incorporating over-voltage protection, there is only just so much abuse a protection circuit can withstand before eventually failing, if a charger is failing to ensure it definitely does not exceed 5V with devices, such as Mojo, that require no more than 5V charging supply.
> 
> In spite of people being repeatedly recommended to use simple 'dumb' fixed 5V chargers, some people seem absolutely determined to use fancy 'Turbo' chargers that, given an opportunity, may try to send higher than 5V through the microUSB port.
> 
> ...



I usen mine mostly with a Anker PowerPort 5 before problems started to appear and tried others as well https://www.anker.com/products/A2124222


----------



## citraian

mython said:


> Also, @ citraian,
> 
> Your earlier posts seem a little ambiguous.
> 
> ...




Yeap, I let it charge for 2 days while being powered off


----------



## theveterans

deftone said:


> I love the mojo for its leaner fast bass because it works so well for metal but if I were in to heavy bass club music I'd want to colour the sound with an amp too I suppose. Metal sounds too congested on other amps\DACs I've used they couldn't layer and separate all the instruments as good as mojo.




My early production Mojo doesn't sound leaner in the bass. I find Mojo to have a tiny bit more bass compared to reference sounding Hugo.


----------



## DjBobby

Pleasant surprise from German Amazon: ordered Mojo on 2 December and was quite shocked to read predicted delivery to be on 21 January (7weeks?!). Checking the Amazon site for the shipping details, it always said we need more time to estimate exact delivery time. Then all of a sudden today, 6 days after the order, Mojo was waiting for me in my mailbox  Can't wait to charge it fully for first impressions, even if it will already be late night.


----------



## Slaphead

djbobby said:


> Pleasant surprise from German Amazon: ordered Mojo on 2 December and was quite shocked to read predicted delivery to be on 21 January (7weeks?!). Checking the Amazon site for the shipping details, it always said we need more time to estimate exact delivery time. Then all of a sudden today, 6 days after the order, Mojo was waiting for me in my mailbox  Can't wait to charge it fully for first impressions, even if it will already be late night.




You don't really need to wait until it's finished charging. You can use it at the same time as it's charging, so you can get your first impressions a bit earlier if you want. Then when you've finished just leave the Mojo on charge until it's full.


----------



## Mython

slaphead said:


> djbobby said:
> 
> 
> > Pleasant surprise from German Amazon: ordered Mojo on 2 December and was quite shocked to read predicted delivery to be on 21 January (7weeks?!). Checking the Amazon site for the shipping details, it always said we need more time to estimate exact delivery time. Then all of a sudden today, 6 days after the order, Mojo was waiting for me in my mailbox  Can't wait to charge it fully for first impressions, even if it will already be late night.
> ...


 
  
  
 Whilst it is _possible_ to use it before it's finished charging, I really would prefer not to lead new owners down that path, for their first charge.
  
 It really doesn't take long to charge, anyway...


----------



## jadeboy

> Although I am only speculating about the above possibility, it would certainly be interesting to know, @ *jadeboy* & @ *citraian*, if you have been using chargers capable of exceeding 5v output, when charging Mojo,




I had the Mojo charging from a simple iPhone (probably 3 years old) cube charger for about 6 months.. the cube charger output was 5v/1amp.


----------



## Mython

jadeboy said:


> > Although I am only speculating about the above possibility, it would certainly be interesting to know, @ *jadeboy* & @ *citraian*, if you have been using chargers capable of exceeding 5v output, when charging Mojo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Fair enough - I was speculating about one slim possibility. Glad it's not a contender in your particular case.


----------



## jwbrent

djbobby said:


> Pleasant surprise from German Amazon: ordered Mojo on 2 December and was quite shocked to read predicted delivery to be on 21 January (7weeks?!). Checking the Amazon site for the shipping details, it always said we need more time to estimate exact delivery time. Then all of a sudden today, 6 days after the order, Mojo was waiting for me in my mailbox  Can't wait to charge it fully for first impressions, even if it will already be late night.


 

 Have fun!


----------



## jwbrent

sanjeewasam said:


> Mojo is not however powerful enough for AKG K712 and Audeze LCD 2/w in my experience and should be paired with a better but Mojo could be used as a DAC


 
  
  
 I respectfully disagree. I have no problems driving my 712s with my Mojo.


----------



## jwbrent

I've noticed a consistent issue with my new Mojo in regards to playing DSD64/128 files. After the first song of an album plays through, the Mojo plays hiss on the second track. If I return the second song to the beginning, it plays fine. Then the same thing happens with the third song, and so on and so on.
  
 This has happened with several of my DSD files. I know the issue is not with my AK240SS, since it plays a DSD album straight through.
  
 I'm hoping for some comment from the Chord team as to what this anomaly might be ...


----------



## English John

Ahh, I understand now. Tidal downloads work with Apple properly. That makes sense. I just seemed crazy for it not to work correctly with phones. As ever, Apple is at the front of the queue!!
  
 Now where did my daughter put her old I phone...?


----------



## maxh22

english john said:


> Ahh, I understand now. Tidal downloads work with Apple properly. That makes sense. I just seemed crazy for it not to work correctly with phones. As ever, Apple is at the front of the queue!!
> 
> Now where did my daughter put her old I phone...?




IPhone's will let you stream and download bitperfectly but you would have to buy the CCK adapter or buy one of those expensive higher quality cables that come with the adapter bulit in. 

It really comes down to which ecosystem you prefer. Both have obvious trade offs and you would have to make a sacrifice. That's why I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that Chords new module will make Mojo the undisputed best mobile reference component. 

Many people enjoy the sound of Mojo quite a lot. But when it comes to portable on the go use. It's not quite as seemless as a dedicated dap. You need to plug in a bunch of wires and you have a fat stack. Some people will prefer to buy a dedicated unit just because they don't wanna deal with all that. Others will happily deal with the hassale just because the improvement in sound quality is quite spectacular.

If this new module can turn Mojo into a dap, it really won't have any competition.


----------



## Deftone

theveterans said:


> My early production Mojo doesn't sound leaner in the bass. I find Mojo to have a tiny bit more bass compared to reference sounding Hugo.




What lean means to me is that the bass from the mojo is tight and clean with no excessive bloat like I have heard on other DACs like akm4490 for example not that I think the mojo is bass light.


----------



## jonlad1

So what is the best/safest type of charger to use? 5v 1.0A?


----------



## x RELIC x

jonlad1 said:


> So what is the best/safest type of charger to use? 5v 1.0A?




I would actually use a 2A/5V charger. The Mojo will only take what it needs so it will be perfectly fine. Depending on the power in your house the rated 1A on the charger may not be enough as power can fluctuate and/or the charger may not quite meet it's rated specification. I've found that my Apple 1A charger doesn't cut it (charger light blinks) while other users are fine with it. That's my $0.02.


----------



## Mython

My concern is in relation to chargers which are capable of exceeding 5V. Again, my remarks yesterday were speculative, in as much as Mojo does have over-voltage protection, and so-called 'turbo' chargers should not feed more than 5V to a device unless the device has communicated to the charger that it is capable of accepting more than 5V, but... the market for chargers is so big, with varying quality levels and many cheap imports, that one cannot fully rely upon some 'turbo' chargers to behave themselves - and it's just not wise or fair to rely upon Mojos over-voltage protection to tolerate potential excess voltage, on a longterm and/or continuous basis. Therefore, why tempt fate? Just choose a non-turbo ('dumb') charger, of respectable quality, and sufficient amperage, and all should be well. It is also unlikely to try to throttle its output, _as *XTR4* alluded to_.
  
  
 The _amperage_ is of no concern, since, provided it is capable of supplying at least 1 amp, it should supply Mojo with as much current as (and no more than) it requires.
  
 In the event that one uses a charging cable with relatively high resistance, then a 1 amp charger might just struggle, so I'm not entirely surprised that some people find a 1 amp charger fails to charge Mojo.
  
  
 As *x RELIC x* suggests, a 2A 5V charger should work just great.
  
  
 .


----------



## jonlad1

I'm just planning on using stock standard Samsung phone chargers (5v1A). Not sure I have a 5v2A


----------



## Mython

jonlad1 said:


> I'm just planning on using stock standard Samsung phone chargers (5v1A).


 
  
  
  
 That should work fine.


----------



## jonlad1

Cool thanks


----------



## Feedbacker

rpb65 said:


> Is no one buying the Mojo and free case from Audio Sanctuary?


 

 I did! And a mighty fine deal it is too! Loving my Mojo...


----------



## theveterans

jonlad1 said:


> So what is the best/safest type of charger to use? 5v 1.0A?


 
  
 I use my iPad Air charger. Zero issues charging.


----------



## jadeboy

> ROB - Now one of the safety circuits is a safety timer, and this is when the charger is in full charge mode. This timer is set to about 8 hours, and normally full charge mode takes 4 hours, when the unit is off. But when the unit is on and playing, there is a risk that the safety timer will be set, as it can take 12 hours to fully charge (from flashing red) and when playing music (for those 12 hours) at the same time. If the safety timer is set, then the battery LED will slowly flash white, and no further charging will take place. To reset the timer, just disconnect the charge USB, wait 10 seconds, and reconnect, and it will recommence charging.




This is likely the problem (safety timer) which is causing the Mojo randomly turning off.. unfortunately.. unplugging and plugging is only a temporary fix until it happen again. Is there a permanent solution?


----------



## music4mhell

jonlad1 said:


> I'm just planning on using stock standard Samsung phone chargers (5v1A). Not sure I have a 5v2A


 
 This will work fine, i use the Chromecast charger which is 5V/1A !


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Mojo does just fine (great actually) with my LCD-2.2, and yes, I've compared driving the Audeze from many different sources included the ones in my profile that I currently own, and others I've sold or demo'd.
> Curious if you feel the same about your Hugo, since the Mojo shares the same power output (Current and Voltage and output impedance)? Also, the term 'does better' is so ambiguous. It would be helpful to describe 'better'. I have no want for an external amp when driving headphones from the Mojo when I'm not at my desktop rig. Of course preferences and all that not accounted for. YMMV.


Ok today out with the Hugo on same street, train, bus as with the Mojo. Using same headphone and EQd the heck out of the hugo. 50% loss of bass out and about. Clear mids and treble but bass not hitting. Either due to leakage from HP and lack of bass punch. Yesterday with a portable amp perfect bass outside with the hp.


----------



## betula

jmills8 said:


> Ok today out with the Hugo on same street, train, bus as with the Mojo. Using same headphone and EQd the heck out of the hugo. 50% loss of bass out and about. Clear mids and treble but bass not hitting. Either due to leakage from HP and lack of bass punch. Yesterday with a portable amp perfect bass outside with the hp.


 

 In noisy environment you loose the low frequencies first. I am not surprised. You can do two things about it: buy headphones with a better seal, or buy an amp with bass boost.


----------



## DjBobby

Does Mojo stop flashing when fully charged? Charging new Mojo since 12 hours on 5V/2A and still blinking.


----------



## betula

djbobby said:


> Does Mojo stops flashing when fully charged? Charging new Mojo since 12 hours on 5V/2A and still blinking.


 

 If it has been blinking since the beginning of charging, it means, Mojo does not get enough current, so it is not charging. If it is blinking only for a few hours, that means you need to reconnect your charger. If the second scenario is yours, you might find Rob Watt's explanation useful from a few pages back:

 "Now one of the safety circuits is a safety timer, and this is when the charger is in full charge mode. This timer is set to about 8 hours, and normally full charge mode takes 4 hours, when the unit is off. But when the unit is on and playing, there is a risk that the safety timer will be set, as it can take 12 hours to fully charge (from flashing red) and when playing music (for those 12 hours) at the same time. If the safety timer is set, then the battery LED will slowly flash white, and no further charging will take place. To reset the timer, just disconnect the charge USB, wait 10 seconds, and reconnect, and it will recommence charging. So if you are charging and playing, then when you have finished listening, turn Mojo off, and it will be OK. When Mojo is blue, and you connect the charger, then it is trickle charge mode, and the safety charger is not operating. So if Mojo is green, the safety timer won't trip out, as it will play and leave full charge mode within 8 hours, so you will be OK. It should be OK at yellow too. I guess the easiest way of dealing with it is to turn Mojo off after listening, then you will be fine, unless you listen for longer than 8 hours starting from fully flat." Rob


----------



## Bengkia369

Mojo really bring the best out of FAD FI-BA-SS! The mids are really awesome detailed, refined yet got a raw feel without coloration like Audio Technica ATH-EW9 (which is another epic earphones that female vocals audiophile love).


----------



## DjBobby

betula said:


> If it has been blinking since the beginning of charging, it means, Mojo does not get enough current, so it is not charging. If it is blinking only for a few hours, that means you need to reconnect your charger. If the second scenario is yours, you might find Rob Watt's explanation useful from a few pages back:
> 
> "Now one of the safety circuits is a safety timer, and this is when the charger is in full charge mode. This timer is set to about 8 hours, and normally full charge mode takes 4 hours, when the unit is off. But when the unit is on and playing, there is a risk that the safety timer will be set, as it can take 12 hours to fully charge (from flashing red) and when playing music (for those 12 hours) at the same time. If the safety timer is set, then the battery LED will slowly flash white, and no further charging will take place. To reset the timer, just disconnect the charge USB, wait 10 seconds, and reconnect, and it will recommence charging. So if you are charging and playing, then when you have finished listening, turn Mojo off, and it will be OK. When Mojo is blue, and you connect the charger, then it is trickle charge mode, and the safety charger is not operating. So if Mojo is green, the safety timer won't trip out, as it will play and leave full charge mode within 8 hours, so you will be OK. It should be OK at yellow too. I guess the easiest way of dealing with it is to turn Mojo off after listening, then you will be fine, unless you listen for longer than 8 hours starting from fully flat." Rob


 

 Thanks a lot, now it makes sense.


----------



## jmills8

betula said:


> In noisy environment you loose the low frequencies first. I am not surprised. You can do two things about it: buy headphones with a better seal, or buy an amp with bass boost.


with a seperate portable anp total bass inpact on same street.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> with a seperate portable anp total bass inpact on same street.




A amp might add some coloration as well


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> A amp might add some coloration as well


 might but it does help give the mojo bass outdoors.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> might but it does help give the mojo bass outdoors.




I think for outdoor use, the selection of a iems with more bass is more practical than using a external amp to boost the bass.


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> I think for outdoor use, the selection of a iems with more bass is more practical than using a external amp to boost the bass.


yes iems with chord all good. Outdoor with chord using headphones lacks bass.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> yes iems with chord all good. Outdoor with chord using headphones lacks bass.




Agreed, most headphones don't have good isolation compared to most iems.


----------



## betula

bengkia369 said:


> I think for outdoor use, the selection of a iems with more bass is more practical than using a external amp to boost the bass.


 

 I agree, but it is personal preference.


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Agreed, most headphones don't have good isolation compared to most iems.


agreed and the headphone with bad isolatuon sounds great with an amp connected to the mojo. Mojo alone will bot help the headphone outdoors.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> agreed and the headphone with bad isolatuon sounds great with an amp connected to the mojo. Mojo alone will bot help the headphone outdoors.




Yeah haha...
But my Hugo & Mojo is for home use only, too lazy to bring out. 
My portable rigs that I bring out is just this and it sounds awesome!


----------



## jmills8

bengkia369 said:


> Yeah haha...
> But my Hugo & Mojo is for home use only, too lazy to bring out.
> My portable rigs that I bring out is just this and it sounds awesome!


Had the 240, no power for headohones. No power needed for her so called singing.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> agreed and the headphone with bad isolatuon sounds great with an amp connected to the mojo. Mojo alone will bot help the headphone outdoors.




I see. My reference for drive ability is 100% indoors in a quiet environment, hence I've never felt a lack of bass compared to my other gear for usage with headphones. Also, using a _portable_ amp like the FiiO e12 (the only portable amp I have more powerful than the Mojo) is a significant step backward in SQ.


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> Had the 240, no power for headohones. No power needed for her so called singing.




Ha 240 in my opinion have more power than its current flagship 380 without amp.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> I see. My reference for drive ability is 100% indoors in a quiet environment, hence I've never felt a lack of bass compared to my other gear for usage with headphones. Also, using a _portable_ amp like the FiiO e12 (the only portable amp I have more powerful than the Mojo) is a significant step backward in SQ.


my portable anp is not that low level


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> my portable anp is not that low level




Apologies, I wasn't trying to imply it was. I just have a really hard time reconciling the opinion that the Mojo doesn't have enough power to drive headphones vs IEMs. Rob just posted in the Hugo thread on the matter and I whole heartily agree with him based on my listening experience. Of course preferences, usage scenarios, etc., not withstanding. YMMV.



Edit: Which portable do you like to pair with the Mojo? Your Vorzuge pure ii+?


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Apologies, I wasn't trying to imply it was. I just have a really hard time reconciling the opinion that the Mojo doesn't have enough power to drive headphones vs IEMs. Rob just posted in the Hugo thread on the matter and I whole heartily agree with him based on my listening experience. Of course preferences, usage scenarios, etc., not withstanding. YMMV.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Which portable do you like to pair with the Mojo? Your Vorzuge pure ii+?


with Dynamic Driver iems mojo alone is perfect. With B&W P7 I pair it with the Duo or Arrow amp.


----------



## GreenBow

bengkia369 said:


> Mojo really bring the best out of FAD FI-BA-SS! The mids are really awesome detailed, refined yet got a raw feel without coloration like Audio Technica ATH-EW9 (which is another epic earphones that female vocals audiophile love).


 
  
 Mojo does look good in its case.
  
@navydragon I am still thinking of getting a Sony DAP as file source. I want to be able to use the DAP without Mojo for out of the house. I think I don't want to go walking about with a Mojo outside. I mean at the least, I could lose it.


----------



## GreenBow

I was wondering about the fr-response of the Moo recently. I looked in the third post and found graphs which showed it to have a flat response.
  
 However I recall some graphs from ages ago that showed responses a little different. I remember them having a black background, but could not find these graphs in third post. Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but I don't know. I remember these graphs appearing in this thread way back in time. 
  
 Anyway, now I have found these graphs on the Amazon.de website, and the first review of the Mojo. (I can't copy or save the pictures of the graphs to post here.) You'll have to check the link if you want to see, sorry. https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0171LBE78/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 These graphs show that the Mojo response is not flat and varies with different headphones.
  
 I don't have an issue with the fr-response at all. However when you check the links of the graphs of the Mojo in the third post, they show flat-response. (Like this example - http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements#Kv87gUazshRwodFk.97)
  
 Does anyone therefor know which graphs are right. (If I recall correct, the black background graphs that I am quoting from Amazon.de review, were Rob Watts's. I might be wrong though.)
  
 I need to point also that I realise that the graphs show the Mojo only to be out by small db. Nothing to worry about. Am just curious how we have different results.
  
  
 Edited. Sorry I forgot the link for the Mojo on Amazon.de. Added it now.
  
 Edit again: My Mojo just arrived from Amazon.de within one day and about fourteen hours, to the UK. Cheapest post system: fast or what!


----------



## Mython

citraian said:


> I usen mine mostly with a Anker PowerPort 5 before problems started to appear and tried others as well https://www.anker.com/products/A2124222


 
  
  

Did you change the transducers (IEMs/CIEMs/headphones) you were using, just before you began experiencing charging problems? Did you change your listening habits to a louder SPL? If Mojo is being used with a demanding transducer load (lower impedance or less sensitive, or being driven to higher SPL, for example), there could be a possibility that it is discharging at a faster rate than it used to, even when plugged in. If it is reaching a heavily discharged state, then trying to charge it whilst it is still switched-on demands more current from the charger than trying to charge it whilst it is switched off or whilst it is switched-on but in a mostly-charged state.
  
  

Have you tried a different charging lead? As has been mentioned, some charging leads have a resistance value that can cause problems for chargers.
  
  

Have you tried using a basic, 'dumb' charger? I don't know the detailed specs of the Anker charger, but it might be throttling its output, and thus conflicting with the requirements of Mojos charging circuit. I am aware that the Anker charger can be successful with Mojo, but, for the sake of troubleshooting, please try a basic 1-2A 5V charger and see what happens.
  
  
  
  
  



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


jadeboy said:


> > ROB - Now one of the safety circuits is a safety timer, and this is when the charger is in full charge mode. This timer is set to about 8 hours, and normally full charge mode takes 4 hours, when the unit is off. But when the unit is on and playing, there is a risk that the safety timer will be set, as it can take 12 hours to fully charge (from flashing red) and when playing music (for those 12 hours) at the same time. If the safety timer is set, then the battery LED will slowly flash white, and no further charging will take place. To reset the timer, just disconnect the charge USB, wait 10 seconds, and reconnect, and it will recommence charging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


betula said:


> djbobby said:
> 
> 
> > Does Mojo stops flashing when fully charged? Charging new Mojo since 12 hours on 5V/2A and still blinking.
> ...


----------



## citraian

I used it in the following configuration non stop for a few months without changing anything before problems started to appear: signal from Windows PC & charging from Anker > Mojo always on at line level > output 1 to headphone amplifier and output 2 to active speakers

Didn't try a different charging cable since it worked perfectly for a few months, can't think of what would change after that

Have tried 2 different 2A 5V dumb chargers after the issues started to happen. Same thing...


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> with Dynamic Driver iems mojo alone is perfect. With B&W P7 I pair it with the Duo or Arrow amp.




I ask because the Duo is less powerful than the Mojo and the Arrow rates it at 11V peak to peak, not RMS, and I suspect that it's in the same ballpark as the Mojo for RMS (I'm not sure exactly though as there's no spec listed for V RMS). I don't want to beat a dead horse here but it seems like you prefer the synergy with your headphones (absolutely nothing wrong with that) rather than the Mojo being incapable of driving them, especially for very easy to drive headphones like the P7


----------



## Mython

jadeboy said:


> > ROB - Now one of the safety circuits is a safety timer, and this is when the charger is in full charge mode. This timer is set to about 8 hours, and normally full charge mode takes 4 hours, when the unit is off. But when the unit is on and playing, there is a risk that the safety timer will be set, as it can take 12 hours to fully charge (from flashing red) and when playing music (for those 12 hours) at the same time. If the safety timer is set, then the battery LED will slowly flash white, and no further charging will take place. To reset the timer, just disconnect the charge USB, wait 10 seconds, and reconnect, and it will recommence charging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Are you saying you are unwilling to allow Mojo time to charge without simultaneously listening to music?


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> I ask because the Duo is less powerful than the Mojo and the Arrow rates it at 11V peak to peak, not RMS, and I suspect that it's in the same ballpark as the Mojo for RMS (I'm not sure exactly though as there's no spec listed for V RMS). I don't want to beat a dead horse here but it seems like you prefer the synergy with your headphones (absolutely nothing wrong with that) rather than the Mojo being incapable of driving them.


well with those amp my hp pounds almost like shaking off my head. Without the added amp the mojo and hugo I have to raise the volume and still no powerful bass. Yes quality bass but bass that sounds far away. With the added amp im in the club. With no ano Im in line outside facing the bouncer.


----------



## miketlse

jonlad1 said:


> I'm just planning on using stock standard Samsung phone chargers (5v1A). Not sure I have a 5v2A


 

 Samsung phone chargers have a good reputation amonst Mojo owners on this thread.
 I use one and experience no problems.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> well with those amp my hp pounds almost like shaking off my head. Without the added amp the mojo and hugo I have to raise the volume and still no powerful bass. Yes quality bass but bass that sounds far away. With the added amp im in the club. With no ano Im in line outside facing the bouncer.




Sure, I have no doubt you like the sound of the amps, but it's more down to the amp's tuning and not the power ability of the Chord devices.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> Sure, I have no doubt you like the sound of the amps, but it's more down to the amp's tuning and not the power ability of the Chord devices.


 ok, I dont want to carry the amps. My 2.5 iem pounds with the mojo (EQd). With B&W headphone lits of bass at home but another story outside.


----------



## Mython

jmills8 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > I ask because the Duo is less powerful than the Mojo and the Arrow rates it at 11V peak to peak, not RMS, and I suspect that it's in the same ballpark as the Mojo for RMS (I'm not sure exactly though as there's no spec listed for V RMS). I don't want to beat a dead horse here but it seems like you prefer the synergy with your headphones (absolutely nothing wrong with that) rather than the Mojo being incapable of driving them.
> ...


 
  
 I respect your personal viewpoint that you prefer the synergy of your cans with an amp inserted between them and Mojo, but I'm genuinely concerned that you may be risking your hearing, playing bass so loud.
  
 Take care, mate - you don't get a second chance, with hearing.


----------



## HiFiChris

Quote:


greenbow said:


>


 
  
 The unloaded FR is flat, and the same goes for higher-impedance loads. There will be a very slight (and meaningless) deviation above ~ 10 kHz with low impedance loads and a small to medium deviation with multi-driver in-ears as loads (the amount of the deviation and where it takes place will depend on the specific in-ear).


----------



## Mython

citraian said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Also, @ citraian,
> ...


 
  
 Did you make sure to actually *disconnect* the charger from Mojo, switch-off Mojo, and *wait 10 seconds* before reinserting the charger lead?
  
 There's quite a bit of info near the bottom of post #3, including Rob's remarks about the timer, which were mentioned earlier, but I'll re-post here:
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> I use a dedicated charging chip for the Li battery, and this has a number of safety features, and works with a number of settings to ensure safety.
> 
> Now one of the safety circuits is a safety timer, and this is when the charger is in full charge mode. This timer is set to about 8 hours, and normally full charge mode takes 4 hours, when the unit is off. But when the unit is on and playing, there is a risk that the safety timer will be set, as it can take 12 hours to fully charge (from flashing red) and when playing music (for those 12 hours) at the same time. If the safety timer is set, then the battery LED will slowly flash white, and no further charging will take place. To reset the timer, just disconnect the charge USB, wait 10 seconds, and reconnect, and it will recommence charging. So if you are charging and playing, then when you have finished listening, turn Mojo off, and it will be OK. When Mojo is blue, and you connect the charger, then it is trickle charge mode, and the safety charger is not operating. So if Mojo is green, the safety timer won't trip out, as it will play and leave full charge mode within 8 hours, so you will be OK. It should be OK at yellow too. I guess the easiest way of dealing with it is to turn Mojo off after listening, then you will be fine, unless you listen for longer than 8 hours starting from fully flat.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Please read very carefully - this is not flippant advice - *every single detail* may be important and may be the clue to get your Mojo charging successfully. Just one little overlooked thing, may be the difference between frustration or success


----------



## RPB65

mython said:


> I respect your personal viewpoint that you prefer the synergy of your cans with an amp inserted between them and Mojo, but I'm genuinely concerned that you may be risking your hearing, playing bass so loud.
> 
> Take care, mate - you don't get a second chance, with hearing.


 

 Thats what my (at the moment) mild tinnitus is telling me from my younger days of loud car stereo and bass music and nightclubs of course.
 However, in my 31 years in a factory, I never once went a day without my ear plugs. Never. As you say, there is no second chance with it!


----------



## jmills8

This sounds great with the Mojo and iems.

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=nqQJqfGerGA


----------



## jadeboy

mython said:


> Are you saying you are unwilling to allow Mojo time to charge without simultaneously listening to music?


 
  
 The problem still exists even if you are not listening to music, as long as it's on.


----------



## Arpiben

jmills8

For other Head-fiers, I would like to add that Vorgzuge Duo & Arrow amplifiers:

- have Bass booster options.
Bass are amplified up to +15 dB

- have less output voltage & power vs Mojo.

Mojo maximum output voltage is around 15 Vp-p or 5.3 Vrms.

Therefore the enhanced bass preference you have has nothing to do with Output Power specifications.

Rgds.


----------



## warrior1975

Amps without bass boost, in my case the Valhalla 2, I think it sounds better than mojo by itself with my hd650s. Not saying it's not enough power with the Mojo, it could very well be the coloration of the amp or the tubes.


----------



## Mython

jadeboy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying you are unwilling to allow Mojo time to charge without simultaneously listening to music?
> ...


 
  
  
 Sorry for the ambiguity - permit me to clarify:
  
*Are you saying you are unwilling to allow Mojo time to charge without simultaneously having Mojo switched on?*


----------



## esm87

Sorry if this has already been covered in this thread, this thread is huge, but I just read about the IFI IEMATCH product. Would this product take away the interference noise I get from mojo? Outside on the go rhe other night dyring a walk, the noise was pretty unbearable. Over wifi its not too bad but outside its terrible, thoughts?


----------



## jmills8

arpiben said:


> jmills8
> 
> For other Head-fiers, I would like to add that Vorgzuge Duo & Arrow amplifiers:
> 
> ...


what ever the numbers you choose, the mojo with headphones outside I loose bass and bass impact. Even eq the mojo not enough. No add an amp or amo to dap and bass imoact makes the headphone shake outdoors or inside. Mojo or hugo outside with headphone bass liss, with iems bass has very strong impact.BTW even with no boost theres inoact with the amps. And I EQ the mojo, I eq the bass wat up through music apps.


----------



## Mython

I'm not saying the following are audiophile perfection - they're just something a little 'off-the-wall', for a Friday night, from the brilliant *Mahogany Sessions*_:_
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCGC1ghgLHQ
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU3JWQU_Dlg
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQRxBbeZ11c
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb07cO7lX_0


  
 Cheers to any Mojo-owners going out on the town tonight - have a good 'un!


----------



## jwbrent

bengkia369 said:


> I think for outdoor use, the selection of a iems with more bass is more practical than using a external amp to boost the bass.


 

 Exactly why I use HA-FX1100s for outdoor use.


----------



## jwbrent

theveterans said:


> I use my iPad Air charger. Zero issues charging.


 

 Same here.


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> I've noticed a consistent issue with my new Mojo in regards to playing DSD64/128 files. After the first song of an album plays through, the Mojo plays hiss on the second track. If I return the second song to the beginning, it plays fine. Then the same thing happens with the third song, and so on and so on.
> 
> This has happened with several of my DSD files. I know the issue is not with my AK240SS, since it plays a DSD album straight through.
> 
> I'm hoping for some comment from the Chord team as to what this anomaly might be ...


 

 Still hoping a member of the Chord team can address this issue with DSD files ...
  
 I'd like to add that not every one of my commercially bought DSD files has this irregularity, only some of them do.


----------



## miketlse

jwbrent said:


> Still hoping a member of the Chord team can address this issue with DSD files ...
> 
> I'd like to add that not every one of my commercially bought DSD files has this irregularity, only some of them do.


 
 Are all your files the same bitrate, or are you playing a sequence of tracks, each with different bitrates?


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> Are all your files the same bitrate, or are you playing a sequence of tracks, each with different bitrates?


 

 Yes, most of my DSD albums are DSD64, through and through.
  
 Some play through perfectly. Some play the first track and then hiss. After skipping forward or back, the hiss goes away for good. Others have the hiss after every track. There is no intermittent behavior, happens the same way with each album.
  
 When I use my AK240SS as a DAP and play these same albums, no issues. I suppose since the USB digital output for the 240SS is a new function from the last firmware update, it _could_ be an issue with the DoP functionality.
  
 Fortunately, I don't have this issue with the hi res FLAC albums I own, not the CD rips I did in ALAC, both of which represent 98% of my library on my 240SS.
  
 I'm just curious as to whether this issue has come up for other users, hence, my reach out to Chord for some insight.


----------



## miketlse

jwbrent said:


> Yes, most of my DSD albums are DSD64, through and through.
> 
> Some play through perfectly. Some play the first track and then hiss. After skipping forward or back, the hiss goes away for good. Others have the hiss after every track. There is no intermittent behavior, happens the same way with each album.
> 
> ...


 
  
 There have been issues when users play a sequence of files that change bitrates, and the Mojo is designed to pause for half a second until it has identified the new bitrate.
  
 Your problem does sound like Mojo is playing 'hiss' because it does not know what the bitrate of the new file is - but it is not clear if that is because the files are output from the DAP normally but change bitrate (but you give the impression that the bitrate is not changeing), or the alternative that some software setting is stopping the next track being output from the DAP, and so the Mojo is just trying to decode/play 'no input' which sounds like hiss.
  
 So I don't have a definate answer, but maybe something is stopping your DAP sending the output file to the Mojo - maybe the 'handshake' is being lost, and so Mojo tries to play a file that is never received.


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> There have been issues when users play a sequence of files that change bitrates, and the Mojo is designed to pause for half a second until it has identified the new bitrate.
> 
> Your problem does sound like Mojo is playing 'hiss' because it does not know what the bitrate of the new file is - but it is not clear if that is because the files are output from the DAP normally but change bitrate (but you give the impression that the bitrate is not changeing), or the alternative that some software setting is stopping the next track being output from the DAP, and so the Mojo is just trying to decode/play 'no input' which sounds like hiss.
> 
> So I don't have a definate answer, but maybe something is stopping your DAP sending the output file to the Mojo - maybe the 'handshake' is being lost, and so Mojo tries to play a file that is never received.


 

 Thank you for your reply, miketise. There is no change in bitrate occurring since the indicator on the Mojo remains the same color. Perhaps the OTG cable I'm using is the culprit, I don't know. I don't have another micro to micro USB cable to confirm.
  
 Some insight from Chord would be very helpful ...


----------



## miketlse

jwbrent said:


> Thank you for your reply, miketise. There is no change in bitrate occurring since the indicator on the Mojo remains the same color. Perhaps the OTG cable I'm using is the culprit, I don't know. I don't have another micro to micro USB cable to confirm.
> 
> Some insight from Chord would be very helpful ...


 
 Are all your files being played from the 240SS?


----------



## citraian

mython said:


> Please read very carefully - this is not flippant advice - *every single detail* may be important and may be the clue to get your Mojo charging successfully. Just one little overlooked thing, may be the difference between frustration or success



Yes, did that as well. Thank you for all your effort 

Noticed another strange thing today.
Mojo was fully charged in off state. I turned it on for 6 hours and the charging light was solid throughout the period (not blinking). When I turned it off after 6 hours it started blinking - can't understand why...


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> Are all your files being played from the 240SS?


 
  
 Yes. My next step is using my MacBook as my source, but I have to download my DSD files onto it first, and dealing with Android File Transfer is a major pain in the ass.
  
 I may have found the culprit, more to follow ...


----------



## jwbrent

It appears the reason why I was having some difficulties with DSD albums is gapless playback on my 240SS. Some of my DSD albums are sensitive to this feature and cause the hiss emanating from my Mojo. When I turned off gapless everything worked fine.
  
 No need for Chord to comment anymore.


----------



## Mython

citraian said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Please read very carefully - this is not flippant advice - *every single detail* may be important and may be the clue to get your Mojo charging successfully. Just one little overlooked thing, may be the difference between frustration or success
> ...


 
  
  
 That is because, *with some current-hungry transducers, or with some chargers*, there may be a slight net-discharge of the battery, during playback, _even when the charger is plugged-in_, especially if the charger is one that throttles its power output to a trickle when it believes Mojos battery has a high percentage of charge.
  


rob watts said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Yes of course @Mython. However it doesn't describe what state the Mojo is in does it? Playing, off, on but not playing.
> ...


 
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> when the Mojo is being used and being charged especially when driving lower impedances there is a net drain on the battery. This means that the charging circuit does not quite provide enough power to power the Dac and amp circuitry and keep charge the battery at the same level this is because we had to limit the amount of charge over a given time due to thermal constraints. Our charging time with the Mojo switched off is usually four or max five hours this is a little inconvenient but when we compare this to other Dac amps that need up to a full twenty four hours to charge we feel that we didn't do such a bad job.


----------



## citraian

mython said:


> That is because, *with some chargers*, there may be a slight net-discharge of the battery, during playback, _even when the charger is plugged-in_, especially if the charger is one that throttles its power output to a trickle when it believes Mojos battery has a high percentage of charge.




I'm not sure that I understand. My uncertainties were related to the fack that the light started blinking right after I turned it off... Using a dumb charger at the moment...


----------



## Mython

citraian said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > That is because, *with some chargers*, there may be a slight net-discharge of the battery, during playback, _even when the charger is plugged-in_, especially if the charger is one that throttles its power output to a trickle when it believes Mojos battery has a high percentage of charge.
> ...


 
  
  
 Ah, OK, _apologies _- I misread your post (distracted with other things, here!), sorry (but I'll let the above remain, as it's of related interest).
  
  
  
 Thinking about possibilities for the behaviour you described, what if Mojo was not receiving sufficient current from the charger, during playback, such that it just used it's own battery, and then, when switched-off, after 6 hours use, the battery _needed _charging but couldn't receive sufficient current from the charger?
  
 We're going round and round in circles with your issue - you say you've changed your charger to a 'dumb' one - are you certain (I mean _really_ certain) you've tried a different charging cable, too? Some cheap cables just resist the current too much.


----------



## citraian

mython said:


> Ah, OK, _apologies_ - I misread your post (distracted with other things, here!), sorry (but I'll let the above remain, as it's of related interest).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problem 
Really strange behavior - it seemed to receive enough power since in the 6 hours that it was on the light remained lit for the entire duration. Also, when I turned it off and noticed that the light started blinking I replugged the cable and the light remained lit...

I'm using a dumb 2A charger and an Audioquest Cinnamon cable at the moment for troubleshooting. Can't imagine that this setup is so resistive to get under 1A...

Yes, I feel like I'm running in circles here as well, banging my head with every info or solution that I can find, all to no avail. It was all working perfectly for a few months and then it decided to act out on its own. Waiting for an USB tester to come, maybe that will shed some light.


----------



## Mython

Do you at least have the original short USB cable that came included with Mojo?


----------



## Mython

citraian said:


> it seemed to receive enough power since in the 6 hours that it was on the light remained lit for the entire duration. Also, when I turned it off and noticed that the light started blinking I replugged the cable and the light remained lit...


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> .... one of the safety circuits is a safety timer, and this is when the charger is in full charge mode. This timer is set to about 8 hours, and normally full charge mode takes 4 hours, when the unit is off. But *when the unit is on and playing, there is a risk that the safety timer will be set*, as it can take 12 hours to fully charge (from flashing red) and when playing music (for those 12 hours) at the same time.
> 
> *If the safety timer is set, then the battery LED will slowly flash white, and no further charging will take place. To reset the timer, just disconnect the charge USB, wait 10 seconds, and reconnect, and it will recommence charging. So if you are charging and playing, then when you have finished listening, turn Mojo off*, and it will be OK. When Mojo is blue, and you connect the charger, then it is trickle charge mode, and the safety charger is not operating. So if Mojo is green, the safety timer won't trip out, as it will play and leave full charge mode within 8 hours, so you will be OK. It should be OK at yellow too. I guess the easiest way of dealing with it is to turn Mojo off after listening, then you will be fine, unless you listen for longer than 8 hours starting from fully flat.
> 
> ...


----------



## citraian

mython said:


> Do you at least have the original short USB cable that came included with Mojo?



I do, unfortunately that's too short :| Tried an Anker cable though...

Also, I don't think that what happened today was related to the safety timer as Rob says that it hits after 8 hours and not 6 like it was in my case. I don't think it was a coincidence - the charging light started blinking as soon as I turned the Mojo off, no sooner, no later...


----------



## Mython

Even if the short USB cable is inconvenient for you, please just try it, temporarily, for troubleshooting purposes.
  
 You/we need to make some progress with this issue, for the sake off everyone's sanity


----------



## citraian

mython said:


> Even if the short USB cable is inconvenient for you, please just try it, temporarily, for troubleshooting purposes.
> 
> You/we need to make some progress with this issue, for the sake off everyone's sanity :wink_face:



The short cable is not just inconvenient, I'm past inconvenient at this point. It's just too short to get to the charger. I'll try to think of a solution to get the charger closer though I don't get why a product would work perfect for a long time and then just decide to need its original short cable.


----------



## Mython

citraian said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Even if the short USB cable is inconvenient for you, please just try it, temporarily, for troubleshooting purposes.
> ...


 
  
 You are welcome to troubleshoot differently, if you prefer.
  
 What do you propose instead?


----------



## citraian

mython said:


> You are welcome to troubleshoot differently, if you prefer.
> 
> What do you propose instead?



I just don't get how 3 different cables and 3 different chargers could cease to work at the same time even if they worked properly before. Especially cables... Don't get me wrong, I don't want to seem rude.

As said previously I hope to get an USB tester ASAP so that I can measure exactly what happens on the charging side.


----------



## xtr4

citraian said:


> I just don't get how 3 different cables and 3 different chargers could cease to work at the same time even if they worked properly before. Especially cables... Don't get me wrong, I don't want to seem rude.
> 
> As said previously I hope to get an USB tester ASAP so that I can measure exactly what happens on the charging side.




Not sure if you've tried this in your troubleshooting;

1) Charge the Mojo till full (white light off) while off
2) Turn on Mojo (with power still connected)
3) Listen to music as you always do
4) After 3 or 4 hours, unplug the power source and identify the battery status of the Mojo (should still be blue if net power draw. If green or yellow, could mean that the charging circuit isn't engaging properly)

If the above has been done, could you relate your experience? Thanks in advance


----------



## willowbrook

xtr4 said:


> Not sure if you've tried this in your troubleshooting;
> 
> 1) Charge the Mojo till full (white light off) while off
> 2) Turn on Mojo (with power still connected)
> ...


 
 You can also connect the charger after it's fully charged and turned on. It will show white light and when you turn the mojo off, the white light will also turn off after a couple of seconds.


----------



## Rob Watts

greenbow said:


> I was wondering about the fr-response of the Moo recently. I looked in the third post and found graphs which showed it to have a flat response.
> 
> However I recall some graphs from ages ago that showed responses a little different. I remember them having a black background, but could not find these graphs in third post. Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but I don't know. I remember these graphs appearing in this thread way back in time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The graphs with the black background are just plain wrong.
  
 Mojo has a very large delay due to its WTA filter, and this delay, unless you take account of it in the test equipment, gives the wrong plots. Mojo's frequency response is accurate to +/- 0.1 dB 20 to 20 kHz 300 ohms. For low impedances HF does fall slightly - 33 ohms is  flat at 10 kHz, but -0.3 dB at 20 kHz. With 16 ohms, it is only -0.1dB at 10 kHz and -0.7dB at 20kHz.
  
 Rob


----------



## JWahl

So, I normally hate to hype up simple tweaks, but I decided to put Rob Watt's claim that the Mojo is essentially immune to jitter, but sensitive to RFI to the test.
  
 It's USB related, and cost me all of around $10, but made a fairly dramatic difference.  Different enough for me that I was originally going to give a lukewarm review to an amp I have on loaner, but the amp was only being transparent to source (for the most part)
  
 It's basically taking a generic but decently built USB cable, about 1 meter or less, and a larger than average ferrite RF choke, and looping the USB cable twice through.  The cable already has 2 smaller chokes, and I'm also using my old iFi iUSB ipurifier, but I may try it also without the latter in case it's overkill.
  
 I was hesitant, because I've read RF ferrite chokes can blur the leading edges of digital signals, but I haven't had any dropouts, and the overall sound quality is well improved.  
  
 Overall, less fatiguing and ease of sound, better low level detail, and I can listen at lower volume levels than I normally do and the music still feels dynamic, fleshed out and detailed.
  
 Here is the two I bought.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008VOPCGY/
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XDACVOM/
  
 The wrap should look something like this (This isn't mine)


----------



## sabloke

Tidal, USB Audio Player Pro, Onkyo DP-X1, Mojo, Fostex TH-X00: absolute bit perfect bliss. I haven't used UAPP fro quite a while now as I got frustrated by some glitches. A dozen of updates later, all working brilliantly.


----------



## 458302

Any XBA-Z5 + mojo users? Now i have pha-1a(but still want something more), and i choosing between pha-3 and chord mojo.


----------



## Bengkia369

hsdw said:


> Any XBA-Z5 + mojo users? Now i have pha-1a(but still want something more), and i choosing between pha-3 and chord mojo.




Sony pha3 is no match compared to Mojo, different class.


----------



## citraian

xtr4 said:


> Not sure if you've tried this in your troubleshooting;
> 
> 1) Charge the Mojo till full (white light off) while off
> 2) Turn on Mojo (with power still connected)
> ...



Will try, thanks for the suggestion  Does playing/not playing music affect this in any way - i.e. do I need to play music for 3-4 hours? Also, does using both outputs affect this?

Just observed another strange thing last night and this morning. The Mojo is in off state and there us a realy slow blinking of the light - i.e. it stays on for ~ 60 seconds, turns off for ~10 seconds and so on 60-10-60-10... This is the third blinking behavior that I'm observing at this point and I'm beyond confused ) Can't wait for the USB tester to come


----------



## JohnM-73

Hi folks 
 
First post here (and cannot add an avatar yet by the look of it), though have lurked around the forums off and on for several years.
 
I've owned a Chord Mojo (and a Hugo) before, but had to sell it beginning of this year. Long story short, bought another Mojo from Analogue Seduction last week. First of all I had a strange problem with the middle ball, in that it wouldn't illuminate as brightly as the other two, plus the colour wouldn't match the other volume ball (annoying if you wanted to set the 3V or 2V output). That seemed to sort itself out after switching it off & on again, don't ask me how/why.
 
My second problem is the dreaded high-pitched whistle when charging. It was actually so bad it woke me up last night! I'm familiar with the recommended chargers & usb cables list, having gone through this with my first Mojo. Using an Apple charger cured it completely then. However this time I'm getting a louder whistle. I've tried two different 5V 2A Apple chargers, plus Lindy & Amazon basics USB cables. All of which worked beautifully & silently with my first Mojo. I can't help thinking I've bought a rare faulty unit. It's I think one of the very latest batches as the outer packaging is a different design, and the Mojo itself has a QR code box and number machined into the headphone socket end of the unit (not keen on that addition to be honest, would prefer it underneath the unit).
 
I'm hopefully going to get a replacement from Analogue Seduction, but thought I'd post here incase anybody else has had any issues with recent stock, or might notice something I haven't tried?
 
Cheers,
 
John.


----------



## Mython

johnm-73 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Since you have past experience of Mojo, you have some familiarity with how it should behave. With that being so, it does seem as though you may have fluked a noisy one, on this occasion, if it's substantially noisier than the Mojo you owned previously, and I suppose you'd be within your rights to request a swap, if it's waking you up at night. It's definitely not something that's become a widespread phenomenon in recent months - yours is something of a rarity.


----------



## JohnM-73

mython said:


> Since you have past experience of Mojo, you have some familiarity with how it should behave. With that being so, it does seem as though you may have fluked a noisy one, on this occasion, if it's substantially noisier than the Mojo you owned previously, and I suppose you'd be within your rights to request a swap, if it's waking you up at night. It's definitely not something that's become a widespread phenomenon in recent months - yours is something of a rarity.


 

 Yes I think I've just been unlucky. I've recorded the noise and emailed it to the seller and they've agreed a replacement, so fingers crossed for that one.


----------



## Bengkia369

Talking about returning faulty unit reminded me of a nasty friend of mine, he had some scratches on his AK240 which he is unhappy about, he just find some excuse to find fault that it's a manufacturer fault and claimed his balanced section of his dap is faulty and A&K actually exchanged a new unit for him. 
I really pity those manufacturers with such cocky customers.


----------



## Dithyrambes

bengkia369 said:


> Sony pha3 is no match compared to Mojo, different class.


 
 hmmm in balanced....not quiet sure i can say so definitively


----------



## Mojo ideas

johnm-73 said:


> [COLOR=454545]Hi folks [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 John I don't actually think there is likely to be any thing wrong with your unit there are three volume ranges of colour rainbow for volume control you've not got up to the middle range yet keep pressing the up button and when the balls advance through the colour in a stepped sequence your on the middle range until then the plus ball sits at one colour 
The wistle your hearing is caused by your charger please try a more powerful one and the noise should become far less noticeable.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Tried looking at post 3, but there doesn't seem to be anything in there specific to this, apologies if it's been dealt with before in this thread...
  
 I got a new Mojo (with the new packaging, serial stamp on the end), charged it for a few hours until the light went off, and then started using it plugged in to a Macbook (for both data and charge).
 After about 5 minutes the Mojo started hissing, not super loud but you can clearly hear it from a foot or two away. Unplugging the charge cable made the hiss stop, and turning the Mojo off made it stop too, so the hiss is related to charging (although not sure if it is actually charging, the charge light is white) whilst Mojo is on. Different cables (including Chord supplied one) did not make the hiss go away, and tried charging from an Apple iPhone charger, and it hissed with that too. So... Is this normal? Is there a soulution?
  
 Also, is there any benefits to charging from the Macbook USB vs the Apple iPhone charger? Both seem to work fine (apart from the hiss) but I'm more thinking about RF noise etc.


----------



## JohnM-73

mojo ideas said:


> John I don't actually think there is likely to be any thing wrong with your unit there are three volume ranges of colour rainbow for volume control you've not got up to the middle range yet keep pressing the up button and when the balls advance through the colour in a stepped sequence your on the middle range until then the plus ball sits at one colour
> The wistle your hearing is caused by your charger please try a more powerful one and the noise should become far less noticeable.




Hey John, many thanks for replying (much appreciated).

Well the thing about the colour range issue is that the unit was operating within the middle range at the time - started off in line-mode at 3V, then stepped down a few clicks to around 2V, which should ordinarily be the two blue balls of course. No issues with the sound at all (superb) but the hue of the middle ball was out for sure. It seemed to rectify itself the third time I used the 'line-level' startup routine.

As for the charger, it's already a 2Amp item (a 10W Apple iPad charger) which according to other posts here is more than sufficient power-wise, and one that worked absolutely fine with my original Mojo which worked together silently. The whistle was so loud it actually woke me up last night. Surely not how it should be. I tried it with another charger too and the result was the same, but it seems intermittant; no rhyme or reason.

I'll feel happier with a replacement to be honest.


----------



## miketlse

johnm-73 said:


> Hey John, many thanks for replying (much appreciated).
> 
> Well the thing about the colour range issue is that the unit was operating within the middle range at the time - started off in line-mode at 3V, then stepped down a few clicks to around 2V, which should ordinarily be the two blue balls of course. No issues with the sound at all (superb) but the hue of the middle ball was out for sure. It seemed to rectify itself the third time I used the 'line-level' startup routine.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you read the section within post #3 relating to charging noise?
  
   

*Charging noise* (Click to hide)
    
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  Quote:
 Originally Posted by *Ra97oR* 



 Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.


*Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit
 Case 2: Only noticeable hiss when you put your ears near the unit
 Case 3: Loud whine lasting the only the first few seconds, faint charging noise after that.
 Case 4: Loud whine, and it goes on for a few seconds and off for a few (voltage drop causing charging circuit to shut down)*



 Combo 1: Sony or Samsung charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable + extension cord = Case 4

 Combo 2: Sony or Samsung charger + Any cable = Case 3

 Combo 3: Apple 1A charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2

 Combo 4: Anker charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2, slightly quieter than combo 3

 Combo 5: Sony or Samsung charger + long 6ft Anker cable (same cable length as Combo 1) = Case 3

Combo 6: Apple 1A charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1

*Combo 7: Anker charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1, slightly quieter than combo 6 directly compared, with no pattern to the noise (always the same loudness)*


_Anker PowerPort is tested at it's worse case scenario(unloaded), the ripple and spike measurements are better when the charger is fully loaded with devices. The Anker charger have noticeable more steady noise pattern than the Apple charger even with the best cable connected, the Apple charger's noise ripples in loudness and the Anker one is very steady at the same amplitude._



 In short:

 If you already have a Apple charger handy, just getting a quality USB cable like the one I've tested will yield noticeable gain, especially if you are using longer cables.

 If you don't have an Apple charger, getting an Anker charger with their PowerLine cables will yield the best possible result without going to go with a lab bench linear power supply. Having a multiport desktop charager will also allow you to run shorter cables.

 Link where I bought them:
 Anker PowerPort 5: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00VTI8K9K
 Anker PowerLine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B014H3GKZ4


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

bulbsofpassion said:


> Tried looking at post 3, but there doesn't seem to be anything in there specific to this, apologies if it's been dealt with before in this thread...
> 
> I got a new Mojo (with the new packaging, serial stamp on the end), charged it for a few hours until the light went off, and then started using it plugged in to a Macbook (for both data and charge).
> After about 5 minutes the Mojo started hissing, not super loud but you can clearly hear it from a foot or two away. Unplugging the charge cable made the hiss stop, and turning the Mojo off made it stop too, so the hiss is related to charging (although not sure if it is actually charging, the charge light is white) whilst Mojo is on. Different cables (including Chord supplied one) did not make the hiss go away, and tried charging from an Apple iPhone charger, and it hissed with that too. So... Is this normal? Is there a soulution?
> ...


 

 Just to clarify: This seems to only happen when the 'charge' light is white.


----------



## esm87

What would be the maximum volume output for a 32 ohm iem/headphone? As in, if mojo was set to maximum volume, how loud would that be? Just curious...


----------



## miketlse

bulbsofpassion said:


> Just to clarify: This seems to only happen when the 'charge' light is white.


 
  
Charging noise is explained by Rob Watts in Post #3.
  
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
So you need to find a charger that produces less, or ideally none, ripple voltage on the VBUS line.


----------



## JohnM-73

miketlse said:


> Have you read the section within post #3 relating to charging noise?
> 
> *Charging noise* (Click to hide)




Mike, thanks for your reply. Yes I'm very familiar with the original trouble-shooting posts, and that the same charger & usb cable I used for my first Mojo worked absolutely fine not even a slight whistle. It comes and goes with this Mojo at random, but it's rather loud (everybody here could easily hear it and agreed it wasn't acceptable). I'm using an Apple 5V 2A charger with Lindy USB cable which was fine with the first Mojo I owned. I also tried another charger later today and got the same results. Thanks.


----------



## miketlse

johnm-73 said:


> Mike, thsnks for your reply. If you refer back to my posts you'll also see I've mentioned that I've read the original trouble-shooting posts, and that the same charger & usb cable I used for my first Mojo worked absolutely fine not even a slight whistle. It comes and goes with this Mojo at random, but it's rather loud (everybody here could easily hear it and agreed it wasn't acceptable). I'm using an Apple 5V 2A charger with Lindy USB cable which was fine with the first Mojo I owned. I also tried another charger later today and got the same results. Thanks.


 
 The results with your first Mojo are not relevant, because your issues are with your current Mojo.
  
 In simple terms, you have two choices - change your charger or change your Mojo.
 I suppose that you have a third, which is sleep in a different room to your Mojo.


----------



## esm87

I wonder if chord will be releasing a hybrid style dap which mojo connects to which also streams Tidal??


----------



## JohnM-73

miketlse said:


> The results with your first Mojo are not relevant, because your issues are with your current Mojo.
> 
> In simple terms, you have two choices - change your charger or change your Mojo.
> I suppose that you have a third, which is sleep in a different room to your Mojo.


 

 It's entirely relevant - you don't buy the same product and have to go through 'magic' combinations of charger and cable each time to get a quiet unit, that'd be crazy and mean every example has different charging & cabling demands. That would not be acceptable in a product of this price range, or ANY product for that matter.
 Yes I am getting the Mojo changed, the dealer has agreed to this when I sent him an MP3 of the charging noise.
 I believe I was just unlucky with this particular example.
 Thank you.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Hey Mike, Thanks for your reply.
 Am I to understand that it's normal for charge noise to be not consistent? I'm getting zero charging noise when the charge light is blue (and zero noise when the unit is off), in fact the hissing seems to begin when the battery is full, I just want to make sure this is normal. 
  
 Re the different charger, I found this from Rob: "If you use a lap top USB the sound should disappear as these power supplies are electrically quiet." so assumed charging from the Macbook would be a non issue.


----------



## miketlse

bulbsofpassion said:


> Hey Mike, Thanks for your reply.
> Am I to understand that it's normal for charge noise to be not consistent? I'm getting zero charging noise when the charge light is blue (and zero noise when the unit is off), in fact the hissing seems to begin when the battery is full, I just want to make sure this is normal.
> 
> Re the different charger, I found this from Rob: "If you use a lap top USB the sound should disappear as these power supplies are electrically quiet." so assumed charging from the Macbook would be a non issue.


 
 Most people experience the hissing from the start of charging, so your experience is not typical.
 Presumably the amount of ripple voltage produced by your charger, increases as the charging load decreases (ie when the Mojo has a nearly full battery, and is probably in trickle charge mode, for the remainder of the charge).
  
 When Rob talks about laptop power supplies being electrically quiet, he is usually talking about the amount of electrical noise they generate being much less than other computer hardware.
 There is the proviso, that if the laptop is connected via a power supply to the mains, then electrical noise from your mains supply can travel through the charger, and then into your Mojo, where it can affect the final sound that you hear via headphones.
 So potentially if your laptop is connected to the mains, and your Mojo at the same time, then some electrical mains noise could be affecting your Mojo.
 This is easy to test - if you are experiencing the hissing, then disconnect your laptop from the mains, and see if there is any change in the hissing.
 At least this might help to narrow down the root source of the hiss.
  
 Ultimately there is a manufacturing tolerance to all the components in the Mojo, and the majority are hiss free, but there are a few where all the tolerances combine to make them generate a faint amount of hiss. It may be that yours is just one of the small group of hissy Mojos.


----------



## miketlse

johnm-73 said:


> It's entirely relevant - you don't buy the same product and have to go through 'magic' combinations of charger and cable each time to get a quiet unit, that'd be crazy and mean every example has different charging & cabling demands. That would not be acceptable in a product of this price range, or ANY product for that matter.
> Yes I am getting the Mojo changed, the dealer has agreed to this when I sent him an MP3 of the charging noise.
> I believe I was just unlucky with this particular example.
> Thank you.


 
  
 All the components in your Mojo are manufactured to a manufacturing tolerance, so the finished engineering system (mojo) will have a performance somewhere along a normal distribution.
 So although both your mojos will be the same product, the manufacturing tolerances mean that they can *never be exactly identical*, only similar within a certain tolerance band.
 So it is quite plausible that a charger that worked ok with your first Mojo, may not work quite as well with your new mojo.
  
 I will assume that you are just unlucky.
  
 Have a good evening.


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> What would be the maximum volume output for a 32 ohm iem/headphone? As in, if mojo was set to maximum volume, how loud would that be? Just curious...


 
  
 I don't think that the type of information that you mention can tell you the volume level.
  
 To explain what I mean, look at this recent post http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1680#post_13077234
  
 The poster quotes a certain mW for a certain impedence.
 This will be the electrical output power from the M1. To then progress to know the sound power emitted by the iem/headphone, you need to know how efficiently the iem converts the electrical input energy, into the sound output energy. Maybe one of the members can quote typical efficiencies, and then dB levels for those typical iems, as well.
  
 The same reasoning applies to the Mojo, or any other DAC/DAP.


----------



## esm87

miketlse said:


> I don't think that the type of information that you mention can tell you the volume level.
> 
> To explain what I mean, look at this recent post http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1680#post_13077234
> 
> ...


It's out of pure curiosity I ask. Im not sure how many more colours or clicks after the bright rich green there is, but thats exceedingly loud.

There's a guy in work who loves his beats pro that I can't stand, might set mojo to max colour level/clicks and let him hear how awesome mojo is lol... just joking


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> It's out of pure curiosity I ask. Im not sure how many more colours or clicks after the bright rich green there is, but thats exceedingly loud.
> 
> There's a guy in work who loves his beats pro that I can't stand, might set mojo to max colour level/clicks and let him hear how awesome mojo is lol... just joking


 
 So you are thinking in terms of the ball colours as a proxy for the number of dB.
  
 If you set the Mojo to max output, then the sound pressure level from the iems/headphones will depend on the iem/headphone. I doubt that any member has performed the test, but the use of mobile phone sound pressure monitoring is discussed on some of the Chord threads, so you could well be lucky.


----------



## esm87

miketlse said:


> So you are thinking in terms of the ball colours as a proxy for the number of dB.
> 
> If you set the Mojo to max output, then the sound pressure level from the iems/headphones will depend on the iem/headphone. I doubt that any member has performed the test, but the use of mobile phone sound pressure monitoring is discussed on some of the Chord threads, so you could well be lucky.


Im not well enough versed technically speaking about audio equipment. Thought maybe z colour produces x db that's all. 

On a side not, does anybody have any recommendations for a DAP that streams Tidal that is at least equal to mojo in SQ? Pm me if so, thanks


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> Im not well enough versed technically speaking about audio equipment. Thought maybe z colour produces x db that's all.
> 
> On a side not, does anybody have any recommendations for a DAP that streams Tidal that is at least equal to mojo in SQ? Pm me if so, thanks


 
 The z colour can only indicate the output power of the Mojo, so users have to use the ball colour as a proxy for the sound level from their iems.
 This is no different in principal to DAPS with a scroll wheel from 0 to 5, where you use the number on the wheel as the proxy for the sound level from their iems.
  
 So users get used to knowing the proxy, but never the actual physical value for the sound level.
  
 For your DAP question, John Franks answered a similar question (probably without the reference to Tidal) recently, with an answer along the lines of 'Mojo has 500 times the processing power' so will have better sound quality than any DAP. 
 It is difficult to argue with that logic.


----------



## esm87

miketlse said:


> The z colour can only indicate the output power of the Mojo, so users have to use the ball colour as a proxy for the sound level from their iems.
> This is no different in principal to DAPS with a scroll wheel from 0 to 5, where you use the number on the wheel as the proxy for the sound level from their iems.
> 
> So users get used to knowing the proxy, but never the actual physical value for the sound level.
> ...


hmmm interesting, with the logic of 500 times more powerful etc it seems reasonable to assume any DAP won't compete.

It's funny how some people prefer the sound out of various daps to the mojo, personal opinion in this hobby is so varied, that's what keeps it so interesting. Nothing is black and white


----------



## GreenBow

I use a basic wall charger and have not had noisy charging when Mojo is in normal charge state. I think I was just lucky. (Picture below.)
  

  
 It says on it. Model PA1008-1SB, but no manufacturer name. (Made in China.)


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> hmmm interesting, with the logic of 500 times more powerful etc it seems reasonable to assume any DAP won't compete.
> 
> It's funny how some people prefer the sound out of various daps to the mojo, personal opinion in this hobby is so varied, that's what keeps it so interesting. Nothing is black and white


 
 Yes, i was thinking about this the other day, after yet another session reading posts for/against power supply purifiers, USB purifiers etc.
  
 I was coming to the conclusion that some elements of the hobby can be explained in engineering terms, and physical values measured, and scientifically validated as *fact, true or false, bs or whatever.*
  
 But equally there are other elements of the hobby, which are (and should remain) pure human opinion. I am thinking here especially in terms of the (maybe sound science?) chain:

sound reaches ear
everyones ear is slightly differently shaped - so aan element of variability appears
everyones eardrum and sensors varies depending on factors such as how much loud music had caused damage etc
although everyones brain has similar structures for the main neural 'motorways' there are differences related to factors such as introvert, extrovert, diet and stimulation when a child, etc
everyone can have modified the fine details of the neural wiring of their brains, using training in types of music, or instruments, etc
finally these neurons trigger cells to generate neurotransmitters for enjoyment, pleasure, stress etc............... 
  
 there is enough possible variation here, to understand why some people find headphone A is bass light, but others find it bass heavy, or a particular DAP is perfection, but another is muffled, etc....... 
 Even with the same measured sound inputs, humans will derive a spectrum of opinions based on those inputs. They are all opinions, so don't fall out over them, even if we cannot understand how someone arrived at that opinion.


----------



## Mython

Wow... Mojo is just nailing this... shivers & chills... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT4MbFMpgPo
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEWFc4avub0


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I use a basic wall charger and have not had noisy charging when Mojo is in normal charge state. I think I was just lucky. (Picture below.)
> 
> 
> 
> It says on it. Model PA1008-1SB, but no manufacturer name. (Made in China.)


 
 Google comes up with this http://www.ebay.com.hk/itm/Lot-3-5V-1-5A-UK-Wall-USB-Travel-Adapter-Charger-Mobile-Cell-Phone-GPS-MP4-uka-/251969451714
  
 And it has a spec of Ripple & Noise: 1% Maximum
  
 So maybe you have been lucky, or Mojo can cope with 1% ripple as a worst case.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I use a basic wall charger and have not had noisy charging when Mojo is in normal charge state. I think I was just lucky. (Picture below.)
> ...


 
  
 Yep, my new Mojo charges silently on my charger. Or it has been doing for the first ten minutes as I just opened it from the Amazon packaging.
  
  
 It's not got the serial number printed between headphone ports. I wondered if it might have with coming from abroad.
  
 I did find it odd however that the serial number was only in the forty-thousands. My first Mojo bought last November was in the twenty-thousands.
  
 Just that I thought sales were higher than that. Though of course it might have been sat in Amazon warehouse for ages. Having said that though, it's still a colossal amount of units, and a resounding success I think.


----------



## GreenBow

Question please. Is it OK that the volume and power buttons rattle and move a bit in the sockets?
  
 My first Mojo didn't. The buttons were so tight that they sometimes stuck on initially, and I nearly deafened myself a few times. 
  
 This new Mojo means that when I move it, like pick it up, the plastic buttons easily rattle.


----------



## esm87

greenbow said:


> Question please. Is it OK that the volume and power buttons rattle and move a bit I the sockets?
> 
> My first Mojo didn't. The buttons were so tight that they sometimes stuck on initially, and I nearly deafened myself a few times.
> 
> This new Mojo means that when I move it, like pick it up, the plastic buttons easily rattle.


mine have slight rattle bud, never had problems with the device either


----------



## JohnM-73

miketlse said:


> All the components in your Mojo are manufactured to a manufacturing tolerance, so the finished engineering system (mojo) will have a performance somewhere along a normal distribution.
> So although both your mojos will be the same product, the manufacturing tolerances mean that they can *never be exactly identical*, only similar within a certain tolerance band.
> So it is quite plausible that a charger that worked ok with your first Mojo, may not work quite as well with your new mojo.
> 
> ...




Yes I am well aware of manufacturing tolerances between components, and this is of course the case with any mass manufactured product. I would conjecture this Mojo is therefore out of normal accepted tolerances, or rather the internal regulator is...

This also isn't the usual 'slight hiss' with a charger one sometimes gets & can accept, but a noise loud enough to wake me up when it began at random. That would make this Mojo outside of healthy component tolerances, hence requesting a replacement.

I'm not willing to go through a variety of different chargers (or the expense) to find out if one *may* suit this particular Mojo, or if it would do it with more than the two I already have tried & which were perfect with my original device. I recognise & respect that others may have different thoughts, and 'tolerances' of their own to this, but I'd rather try a different Mojo than have to go for a third or fourth or fifth charger (and still likely be left with the problem).

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> Question please. Is it OK that the volume and power buttons rattle and move a bit I the sockets?
> 
> My first Mojo didn't. The buttons were so tight that they sometimes stuck on initially, and I nearly deafened myself a few times.
> 
> This new Mojo means that when I move it, like pick it up, the plastic buttons easily rattle.


 
  
 Yes. It is perfectly normal. It's not a lack of precision - it's intentional, so that the balls always operate the switches freely, in spite of potential contaminants.


----------



## maxh22

johnm-73 said:


> I'd rather try a different Mojo than have to go for a third or fourth or fifth charger (and still likely be left with the problem).
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts.


 
  
 When you get a replacement Mojo please let us all know whether the problem was fixed. I occasionally hear some whinning from Mojo but it always turned out to be a dieing cable that was the issue.


----------



## JohnM-73

maxh22 said:


> When you get a replacement Mojo please let us all know whether the problem was fixed. I occasionally hear some whinning from Mojo but it always turned out to be a dieing cable that was the issue.




I will. I also had the whining with my first Mojo, before I read this thread, but changing to an Apple 2Amp charger and a new USB cable made it completely silent 100% of the time. The noise from this new Mojo is unfortunately far noisier than when I had the whine from the original. It's a kind of rattling whistling noise, far louder. And random when it strikes.

Analogue Seduction are going to provide me with one from a different batch, so fingers crossed as I love the Mojo's sound otherwise. To be honest I prefer it to Hugo


----------



## sanjeewasam

if you like it then all good. I was not saying it was bad with Mojo but 5-10% better when used with Burson. The issue is 5-10% is the difference between $500 product and $2000 product unfortunately. If you are get the last 5-10% out then you have to pay a lot more. So long as you do not want to go there then you are all good


----------



## jwbrent

johnm-73 said:


> To be honest I prefer it to Hugo




Me too.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

miketlse said:


> Most people experience the hissing from the start of charging, so your experience is not typical.
> Presumably the amount of ripple voltage produced by your charger, increases as the charging load decreases (ie when the Mojo has a nearly full battery, and is probably in trickle charge mode, for the remainder of the charge).
> 
> When Rob talks about laptop power supplies being electrically quiet, he is usually talking about the amount of electrical noise they generate being much less than other computer hardware.
> ...


 

 Good idea on the unplugging of mains from the laptop, thanks. I tested this; unplugged the Macbook charger whilst Mojo was hissing whilst charging via USB, it still hissed, and there was no change to the hiss. Charging cable was the one supplied with Mojo.


----------



## Ruggerio79

Hey guys, any suggestions for a USB cable for hooking up the mojo with the lightning to camera adaptor? Currently using a random phone charging cable now and I'm not too sure about spending a bomb for the moon audio silver...


----------



## Mython

ruggerio79 said:


> Hey guys, any suggestions for a USB cable for hooking up the mojo with the lightning to camera adaptor? Currently using a random phone charging cable now and I'm not too sure about spending a bomb for the moon audio silver...


 
  
 Please check post #3, where you'll even find some that work on their own, without needing to use the Apple CCK


----------



## spatbe

I'll add my voice to the chorus of Wows. I've been trying to stay out of audio forums because extended periods of upgrade addiction ruin my finances and make me dependent on working for difficult people in order to survive. When winter arrived, I dusted off a single-ended triode amp and accidentally got bit by the audio bug again. I started looking at my generic USB DAC with suspicion and began researching. The hype around the Mojo was too widespread and unanimous to ignore, as long as I didn't take the Super Happy site's bile too seriously.

Anyway, a Mojo arrived in the mail today. Within seconds of getting it plugged in to my humble system, I heard a doubled vocal I'd never heard before on a very familiar track that sent a shiver through my whole body. Not every recording has a moment like that, but many do, and I never knew they were there.

For about five hours I've been listening raptly to the textures of every note, which hold my attention without effort. I usually flip through tracks, but today I've reached the end of almost every one. I get the feeling that what I'm hearing is correct, so I'm not jumping up to correct it. I'm really hoping I don't get bored again too fast. It doesn't seem likely, though. I've spent way more than this to be slightly impressed, whereas today I'm pretty much blown away. It turns out my ears have more life in them than I thought they did!

FPGA technology is already better than most DAC chips and it's early days yet. I'm excited for audio, because FPGAs will keep getting better and more affordable. If only music were getting better.


----------



## jwbrent

spatbe said:


> I'll add my voice to the chorus of Wows. I've been trying to stay out of audio forums because extended periods of upgrade addiction ruin my finances and make me dependent on working for difficult people in order to survive. When winter arrived, I dusted off a single-ended triode amp and accidentally got bit by the audio bug again. I started looking at my generic USB DAC with suspicion and began researching. The hype around the Mojo was too widespread and unanimous to ignore, as long as I didn't take the Super Happy site's bile too seriously.
> 
> Anyway, a Mojo arrived in the mail today. Within seconds of getting it plugged in to my humble system, I heard a doubled vocal I'd never heard before on a very familiar track that sent a shiver through my whole body. Not every recording has a moment like that, but many do, and I never knew they were there.
> 
> ...




Congrats on your new toy. I don't think you'll tire from the sound of the Mojo at all.


----------



## canali

would like to know if anyone has listened to the audeze sine with the cipher cable and also with the mojo, 
 side by side...any signif difference?
 getting a bit tired of carrying around the mojo/ipod brick..considering a lighterweight more portable option.
 ...so might be selling mine and the extender kit. (both hardly used)..we'll see.


----------



## baritone

A letter to all Head-fiers/Chord Electronics  *Important update *
  
 I want just to clarify and said loudly  that I am sorry I blamed  Chord Electronics in the first instance for the long Delay and poor Customer Service of My Mojo repair
 They  did  hard work and now they clarified exactly  what happen.
 The F-----n ! Dhl company made two mistakes that caused all the trouble ,they even don't want to take any responsability (I had  a furious telephone talk with them) about what they did .
 first the in the documents attached to to unit were unclear  missing my personal details .
 second ,the unit was 45 ! days at the customs (I was not aware of this )no body contact me specially Dhl
 The Chord Company in a short time sent me  back another Mojo but because Dhl  negligence never had the chance to get it and was sent back to Chord Electronics .
 All this just  was clarified to me a few days ago by a marketing manager from Chord Electronics ( Mrs Monika Nalepa).
 I want to thank sincerely every one at Chord that Helped to solve and understand what was happened here and also said thanks to the good Head-fiers here  
 The Chord Electronics  company told me that now, they have a new local representative and they will glad to  supply a replacement for my old Mojo in a short time .
 I'II never use Dhl again .
 I am sure that before the end of the year I will back to enjoy music from this remarkable audio interface 
  
 Baritone


----------



## Naugrim

Any thoughts on how the Mojo compares to the Schiit Bifrost Multibit (Bimby)?  Trying to decide if I should update to Multibit, but I don't want to do it if I'll still strongly prefer my Mojo.  Otherwise, I'll sell my Asgard 2/Bifrost and get a Mjolner and use the Mojo as my DAC.


----------



## Slaphead

spatbe said:


> FPGA technology is already better than most DAC chips and it's early days yet. I'm excited for audio, because FPGAs will keep getting better and more affordable. If only music were getting better.




FPGAs aren't special - commercial versions have been around since the early 80's. In some respects they're a poor mans ASIC (Application Specific Integrated Circuit), typically used for short production runs where the cost of producing a custom ASIC would be prohibitive, and also used in applications where design changes are frequent and need to be implemented as fast as possible.

Typical mass produced DACs, such as those from Cirrus or ESS, are ASICs. Due to the many millions that are produced yearly it's more cost effective per unit to produce those as ASICs. However with Chord, which doesn't have that kind of volume, the FPGA is a more cost effective solution.

There are other reasons why FPGAs are suited to small companies like Chord. The first, and most important is the manoeuvrability it allows. FPGAs allow for continual improvements and refinements during the development, and even the production phase. If there's a bug in the design then an FPGA can simply be reprogrammed. An ASIC, on the other hand is set in stone, once the design has been committed, meaning that if you have a million manufactured and there's an obscure bug that comes to light then the entire production has to be junked.

ASICs do have advantages over FPGAs in that typically they consume less power per unit of performance than FPGAs meaning that they can be made more powerful for a given power draw - although this gap is narrowing. They are also cheaper when used in large production runs - a lot of the cost with custom ASICs is the tooling up to produce them meaning they're not cost efficient for smaller production runs.

It really isn't the FPGA that's the special sauce, it's Chord's implementation of it that's the secret. Also Chord isn't alone in using FPGAs as DACs - dCS also creates it's own custom DACs using FPGAs.

In truth it would be perfectly possible to implement Chords DAC technology (and dCS's for that matter) in custom ASIC form, just like all those other mass produced DACs, without any hit on sound quality.

So stating that FPGA technology is better than most other DAC chips is not really true. It's just that Chord's programming and implementation of the FPGA technology makes it better than most other DAC chips. As already stated there's no technical reason why Chords DACs couldn't be ASIC based.


----------



## x RELIC x

The FPGA running the WTA filter (Rob's proprietary code) and the discrete Pulse Array DAC Rob invented, and the very simple analogue output (essentially the line-out), among other things, are the secret sauces. It isn't just one thing.


----------



## tekkster

When...the....freakin'....hell...is...the....bluetooth module....being....released.

 *rhetorical....just venting....no response needed.


----------



## GreenBow

tekkster said:


> When...the....freakin'....hell...is...the....bluetooth module....being....released.
> 
> *rhetorical....just venting....no response needed.


 
  
 I was wondering if the Bluetooth module might be integrated into the SD-card module. I kind of hope not since if I bought an SD-card module, all it would do is play files from cards. I don't want to pay for a Bluetooth module, and or a streaming module, all mixed into the SD-card module. Since I would never use those functions, but they would vastly increase price.
  
 However it does sort of make sense to put all modules into one if size permits.


----------



## WCDchee

I'm seriously looking forward to the SD card attachment. If they manage to implement it well with a secure fit, small footprint and a good UI, I will definitely go for it. It will make one heck of a dap.


----------



## HiFiChris

Two card slots would be great to see.


----------



## esm87

My ideal product would be a cradle that the mojo slides into. It would have a decent enough screen and look like a DAP but also does streaming. Perhaps have passive charging for both devices. I think alot of mojo owners would sell their current daps and go with that set up. From my experience, carrying a stack around gets bothersome. The dimensions of mojo to my galaxy s6 edge+ just don't kick it too well lol


----------



## GreenBow

wcdchee said:


> I'm seriously looking forward to the SD card attachment. If they manage to implement it well with a secure fit, small footprint and a good UI, I will definitely go for it. It will make one heck of a dap.


 
  
 I asked also if they would produce a new carry case for Mojo and SD-card module together. Meaning so the case can hold the Mojo and module in place neatly, and no slipping apart. J Franks (Mojo Ideas) said,
  
 "Yes".


----------



## esm87

greenbow said:


> I asked also if they would produce a new carry case for Mojo and SD-card module together. Meaning so the case can hold the Mojo and module in place neatly, and no slipping apart. J Franks (Mojo Ideas) said,
> 
> "Yes".


great! Slap a screen up top and 'this time next year Rodney, we'll be millionaires!!!' For all us uk comedy fans...


----------



## GreenBow

esm87 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I asked also if they would produce a new carry case for Mojo and SD-card module together. Meaning so the case can hold the Mojo and module in place neatly, and no slipping apart. J Franks (Mojo Ideas) said,
> ...


 

 Or, lying on a beach, earning 20%.


----------



## esm87

greenbow said:


> Or, lying on a beach, earning 20%.


geeeg!


----------



## esm87

Im sure whatever they release will be devoured instantly, impressions should be available very soon


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> Im sure whatever they release will be devoured instantly, impressions should be available very soon


 
  
 The distributors are ordering as many as possible http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/26910#post_13068003
  
 Given that there have been over 2 million views of this thread, I think the first, second, third....n  batches will sell out quickly.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> esm87 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure whatever they release will be devoured instantly, impressions should be available very soon
> ...


 
  
 Ahh that would be the ten layer circuit board that JFranks (Mojos) was talking about.


----------



## theveterans

naugrim said:


> Any thoughts on how the Mojo compares to the Schiit Bifrost Multibit (Bimby)?  Trying to decide if I should update to Multibit, but I don't want to do it if I'll still strongly prefer my Mojo.  Otherwise, I'll sell my Asgard 2/Bifrost and get a Mjolner and use the Mojo as my DAC.




I prefer Mojo as a DAC to my headphones, while Bifrost MB to my speakers since Bifrost MB is crisper sounding which is not good for headphone listening (Bifrost has extended treble and a more upfront mids that might cause ear fatigue on headphones, but perfect on living room speakers)


----------



## Deftone

jwbrent said:


> Congrats on your new toy. I don't think you'll tire from the sound of the Mojo at all.




Had one since launch and haven't thought about upgrading/swapping to anything else


----------



## Deftone

hifichris said:


> Two card slots would be great to see.


 I would definitely like 2x 200gb + micro SD slots


----------



## rkt31

@theveterans, try using mojo with your speakers too. kef used mojo as a source for their flagship blade speakers in a high end show. I use mojo with my small diy single driver speakers and this way I enjoy the realism and transparency much more than with the headphones. many people find small mojo a bit awkward to use in a full speaker set up but imho it is very easy by using a 3.5mm stereo male to 2 RCA male adapter.


----------



## Deftone

greenbow said:


> Ahh that would be the ten layer circuit board that JFranks (Mojos) was talking about.



What is a 10 layer board typically used in? That might be a clue


----------



## Mython

deftone said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh that would be the ten layer circuit board that JFranks (Mojos) was talking about.
> ...


 
  
 Plywood is used in lots of things


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Ahh that would be the ten layer circuit board that JFranks (Mojos) was talking about.


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/26910#post_13068011
  
 Yes, but did you notice the outline of an eagle head on layer 4?


----------



## miketlse

deftone said:


> What is a 10 layer board typically used in? That might be a clue


 
 Most electronics uses multilayer boards nowadays.


----------



## Deftone

miketlse said:


> Most electronics uses multilayer boards nowadays.




Ahh so it doesn't really determine the type of product then.


----------



## Slaphead

x relic x said:


> The FPGA running the WTA filter (Rob's proprietary code) and the discrete Pulse Array DAC Rob invented, and the very simple analogue output (essentially the line-out), among other things, are the secret sauces. It isn't just one thing.




The FPGA is really irrelevant. It's the WTA filter and the pulse array DAC that's important (and the discrete output stage, but that comes after the digital processing).

Rob's code is not code as a normal computer programmer would understand it, but rather a coded schematic of a processing unit. An FPGA is, for simplicities sake, just a bunch of logic gates that need to be linked together to do anything useful, and that's what Rob's code does - link the gates in such a way that the FPGA does something useful.

An ASIC is essentially what the FPGA becomes after it's been programmed, except the ASIC is hard coded with the exact number of gates and links required to do the job, which is why it's more efficient. In fact the two are so similar that a lot of hi tech firms use FPGAs to prototype their designs, and when everything's right they use that design to mass produce ASICs. The programming language, if you could call it that, is essentially the same from a logical point of view.

From the end customers point of view the only difference between and ASIC and an FPGA is that a device using an FPGA will take slightly longer to be ready after turn on due to the fact that the FPGA needs to load the program. After that, performance wise, there will be little or no difference.

With that in mind it kind of annoys me that HiFi companies proudly announce that they use FPGAs in their marketing material, when in actual fact it means little in terms of audio performance. In fact when I see marketing literature from audio companies extolling the virtues of FPGAs it just means to me that the company is not big enough, or too specialised to have their own custom ASICs manufactured.

I might add that what I've said is in no way a slight on Rob's silicon plumbing abilities, nor on Chord itself, whom I regard in the "too specialised" category.


----------



## OneL0ve

Have you guys seen this $99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
*CHORD Electronics 13 piece USB Adapter Cable Pack for the Chord Mojo ultimate DAC/Headphone Amplifier with USB, Coaxial, and Optical ports*
  
 https://www.amazon.com/CHORD-Electronics-ultimate-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B01MQDK9CS
  
 Also check out http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo-cable-pack/
  
  
  

  

*USB Adapter Module*


----------



## harpo1

onel0ve said:


> Have you guys seen this $99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's been out for awhile now.


----------



## apaar123

And idea how much the SD card module will cost?


----------



## RPB65

apaar123 said:


> And idea how much the SD card module will cost?


 

 No prices yet until they release it at CES shortly in Vegas.


----------



## apaar123

rpb65 said:


> No prices yet until they release it at CES shortly in Vegas.


thanks


----------



## OneL0ve

harpo1 said:


> It's been out for awhile now.




I've been looking for a all in one USB cable kit for any AMP and these should work. Great price too. Fiio Q5 here i come.


----------



## Mython

onel0ve said:


> I've been looking for a all in one USB cable kit for any AMP and these should work. Great price too. Fiio Q5 here i come.


 
  
  
 If you use the Chord cable kit with a _different_ DAC-amp than Mojo, then your DAC-amp will spontaneously explode, your girlfriend will leave you, and your friends will 'unlike' you on Facebook. You may even become a Justin Bieber fan.
  
  
 Don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## OneL0ve

harpo1 said:


> It's been out for awhile now.




Can anyone confirm if the micro to micro usb OTG cable is bi directional? (meaning any end can be host)


----------



## OneL0ve

mython said:


> If you use the Chord cable kit with a _different_ DAC-amp than Mojo, then your DAC-amp will spontaneously explode, your girlfriend will leave you, and your friends will 'unlike' you on Facebook. You may even become a Justin Bieber fan.
> 
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you!




3 out 4 have already happened. 

I loved my mojo (great sound), but it needed bass boost switch imho.


----------



## GreenBow

deftone said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh that would be the ten layer circuit board that JFranks (Mojos) was talking about.
> ...


 
  
 If I recall correct it was the design of the SD-card module, that Mr Franks (Mojos 'r us) was talking about.
  
 I think he was talking about it being a tricky or clever design, that was using ten layers. Then someone chirped in and mentioned could it be tuned up to eleven layers. (As a pun on Spinal Tap.)
  
  


miketlse said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh that would be the ten layer circuit board that JFranks (Mojos) was talking about.
> ...


 
  
 Not until you mentioned it. I think it's a coincidence though. Tell us more if you know otherwise please.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> Then someone chirped in and mentioned could it be tuned up to eleven layers. (As a pun on Spinal Tap.)


 
  
  
 Really? ...He sounds like a total a$$h.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     <_COUGH!>_


----------



## maxh22

rkt31 said:


> @theveterans, try using mojo with your speakers too. kef used mojo as a source for their flagship blade speakers in a high end show. I use mojo with my small diy single driver speakers and this way I enjoy the realism and transparency much more than with the headphones. many people find small mojo a bit awkward to use in a full speaker set up but imho it is very easy by using a 3.5mm stereo male to 2 RCA male adapter.


 
 The KEF Blade 2?


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> If you use the Chord cable kit with a _different_ DAC-amp than Mojo, then your DAC-amp will spontaneously explode, your girlfriend will leave you, and your friends will 'unlike' you on Facebook. You may even become a Justin Bieber fan.
> 
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you!


 
 But at least you are still a Diana Krall lover/fan.


----------



## faivecr

Hello, I'm considering buying the Chord Mojo DAC because of all the great reviews I've read and I have to quick questions: All my music hearing is done through my BEOPLAY H6 headphones + my iPhone 7 Plus and the stored/saved music at maximum rate from Spotify and Apple Music. 
  
 1) Do you think I would see a benefit sound quality wise by using the Mojo if only using Spotify/Apple Music?
  
 2) Is Tidal really different from those other two providing better sound quality? Any other suggested apps or hi-res music? Most of my hearing, though, will be with Spotify.
  
 Thank you a lot!


----------



## Skyyyeman

canali said:


> would like to know if anyone has listened to the audeze sine with the cipher cable and also with the mojo,
> side by side...any signif difference?
> getting a bit tired of carrying around the mojo/ipod brick..considering a lighterweight more portable option.
> ...so might be selling mine and the extender kit. (both hardly used)..we'll see.


 

 ​Yes, I've done a side by side comparison of the Audeze Sine using the Cipher cable and Mojo, both fed from an iPhone 6s. As expected, the Sine does not compete very well with the Mojo. IMO, the Sine with Cipher cable sounded slightly better than the Sine with standard (non Cipher) cable. But the Mojo was quite a bit better. It only took a few seconds to hear the difference.
  
 That's not to say that, for portable usage, you couldn't be happy using the Sine w/Cipher cable. But you will be sacrificing some sound quality to do that.


----------



## Deftone

Audeze rep said that the ampdac cable they use is tuned to their headphones and iems. Many people have found sine and isine sounding dull or veiled using regular cable to a dap or mojo but this is for the audeze thread really so I won't comment any further.


----------



## canali

skyyyeman said:


> ​Yes, I've done a side by side comparison of the Audeze Sine using the Cipher cable and Mojo, both fed from an iPhone 6s. As expected, the Sine does not compete very well with the Mojo. IMO, the Sine with Cipher cable sounded slightly better than the Sine with standard (non Cipher) cable. But the Mojo was quite a bit better. It only took a few seconds to hear the difference.
> 
> That's not to say that, for portable usage, you couldn't be happy using the Sine w/Cipher cable. But you will be sacrificing some sound quality to do that.


 
 thanks for your imput...might keep it for now....will be interesting to see what chord releases (if they do) at the CES show...or down the road.
 can't wait for the time when we'll have a mojo sound in a cipher like cable...time will come i'm sure...just finding bricks to be a bit of a pain.
 cheers and happy listening


----------



## maxh22

deftone said:


> Audeze rep said that the ampdac cable they use is tuned to their headphones and iems. Many people have found sine and isine sounding dull or veiled using regular cable to a dap or mojo but this is for the audeze thread really so I won't comment any further.


 
  
 I tried the Sine with Mojo and it sounded pretty good. The sine was too small for my ears but the sound was enjoyable. The Open EL-8 sounded a lot better to me then the Sine but both of them improved with Mojo in comparison to the V10 I had.


----------



## theveterans

rkt31 said:


> @theveterans, try using mojo with your speakers too. kef used mojo as a source for their flagship blade speakers in a high end show. I use mojo with my small diy single driver speakers and this way I enjoy the realism and transparency much more than with the headphones. many people find small mojo a bit awkward to use in a full speaker set up but imho it is very easy by using a 3.5mm stereo male to 2 RCA male adapter.


 
  
  
 I think it depends on the speakers. I tried Mojo, but preferred the Bifrost for my speakers. Mojo itself is IMO a tiny bit warmer than neutral which shines perfectly with brighter speakers and headphones while the Bifrost brings life to duller speakers in my experience. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## miketlse

faivecr said:


> Hello, I'm considering buying the Chord Mojo DAC because of all the great reviews I've read and I have to quick questions: All my music hearing is done through my BEOPLAY H6 headphones + my iPhone 7 Plus and the stored/saved music at maximum rate from Spotify and Apple Music.
> 
> 1) Do you think I would see a benefit sound quality wise by using the Mojo if only using Spotify/Apple Music?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think most Mojo users find that it makes all their headphones, and music sources sound better than before.
  
 Mojo makes even MP3s sound better (with the only proviso that the higher rate MP3 files are best, there is only so much improvement that can be achieved with a low bitrate MP3), so there are many Mojo users happily using Spotify.
 Mojo really reveals the detail in standard redbook CD files, so once again there are many Mojo users happily using the Tidal CD quality streaming.
 The normally recommended alternative is UAPP or HiBy as a music player, primarily because it allows you to ensure bitperfect music files for your Mojo.
 There are many Mojo users happily connected to Apple phones, but the main difficulty that they face is buying a cable that works, and works permanently. In post #3 @Mython lists the recommended cables for linking to iPhones etc (recommended in the sense that they consistently receive good feedback from users, and continue to work reliably) - some cables have turned out to work well at first, but then fail, so they get removed from post #3.
  
 Overall I think that you will enjoy the Mojo, but your experience can always be helped by reading the accumulated user knowledge in post #3, plus asking for advice from the other mojo owners on this thread.


----------



## theveterans

maxh22 said:


> The KEF Blade 2?


 
  
 KEF LS 50 and maybe the Blade (never heard of them) are known to sound bright than most speakers. Mojo will surely balanced the sound and that's probably the reason they picked Mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

faivecr said:


> Hello, I'm considering buying the Chord Mojo DAC because of all the great reviews I've read and I have to quick questions: All my music hearing is done through my BEOPLAY H6 headphones + my iPhone 7 Plus and the stored/saved music at maximum rate from Spotify and Apple Music.
> 
> 1) Do you think I would see a benefit sound quality wise by using the Mojo if only using Spotify/Apple Music?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't know what bit-rate Spotify, Apple Music, or Tidal, run at. If it's redbook, then yes definitely. If it's less than redbook then yes definitely too.
  
 I mean I use mp3 files occasionally at about 200-300kbps. I sometimes use a DAB tuner through Mojo which runs at anything from 150kbps down to 80kbps, (depending on radio station.) It's much better through Mojo.
  
 However you can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear. 80kbps second mono is never going to be amazing. It is however much better run through a proper DAC. I have three ways to run my tuner.
 1. Through Mojo.
 2. Analogue out using the tuner's internal DAC.
 3. Optical to the back of my desktop speakers' optical input.
  
 Mojo is best. Then in the above order they get steadily worse.
  
 The short answer however is that mp3 files will sound good with a Mojo. The Mojo's smooth and clear approach makes good quality mp3 sound good. It doesn't pick on poor quality files. For pro-review reference on that, see the What Hi-Fi Chord Mojo review.


----------



## Mojo ideas

spatbe said:


> I'll add my voice to the chorus of Wows. I've been trying to stay out of audio forums because extended periods of upgrade addiction ruin my finances and make me dependent on working for difficult people in order to survive. When winter arrived, I dusted off a single-ended triode amp and accidentally got bit by the audio bug again. I started looking at my generic USB DAC with suspicion and began researching. The hype around the Mojo was too widespread and unanimous to ignore, as long as I didn't take the Super Happy site's bile too seriously.
> 
> Anyway, a Mojo arrived in the mail today. Within seconds of getting it plugged in to my humble system, I heard a doubled vocal I'd never heard before on a very familiar track that sent a shiver through my whole body. Not every recording has a moment like that, but many do, and I never knew they were there.
> 
> ...


----------



## canali

faivecr said:


> Hello, I'm considering buying the Chord Mojo DAC because of all the great reviews I've read and I have to quick questions: All my music hearing is done through my BEOPLAY H6 headphones + my iPhone 7 Plus and the stored/saved music at maximum rate from Spotify and Apple Music.
> 
> 1) Do you think I would see a benefit sound quality wise by using the Mojo if only using Spotify/Apple Music?
> 
> ...


 
  
 tidal hi fi vs spotify premium and apple music....seems some blind test comparative studies are not in tidal's favour.
 i've had all three servicesw, btw....am now trying to buy my own music and rip it (or buy 24/192 downloads)
 ....i still see a value in streaming spotify premium or tidal or apple music etc, however: gives one lots of exposure to new artists.
 i prefer spotify premium for bang for buck: paying double for tidal hi fi when the diffs are 'subtle' (if at all) is not worth 2x the price.
  
 see for yourself 2 blindtest studies:
*1/the verge  *(done summer '15) and  *2/ CNBC *done this summer.  (see videos in both, too)
 http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/7/8872115/apple-music-tidal-spotify-audio-quality-test 
 http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/05/hifi-music-streaming-services-people-cant-tell-it-when-they-hear-it.html


----------



## DjBobby

Connecting Mojo to Audirvana Plus 2.6.1. on latest MacBook Pro, got listed all PCM resolutions up to 768, but no DSDs. All DSDs are greyed out. Any solution?


----------



## miketlse

theveterans said:


> KEF LS 50 and maybe the Blade (never heard of them) are known to sound bright than most speakers. Mojo will surely balanced the sound and that's probably the reason they picked Mojo.


 
  
 You may be interested to read this thread about the UK Windsor hifi show: http://www.whathifi.com/forum/hi-fi/hifi-live-show-2016
  
 Again KEF speakers + Chord gear, but from the feedback is mainly about a poor choice of room acoustics.
  
 Nevertheless the thread is interesting for the amount of feedback from hifi enthusiasts.


----------



## canali

miketlse said:


> You may be interested to read this thread about the UK Windsor hifi show: http://www.whathifi.com/forum/hi-fi/hifi-live-show-2016
> 
> Again KEF speakers + Chord gear, but from the feedback is mainly about a poor choice of room acoustics.
> 
> Nevertheless the thread is interesting for the amount of feedback from hifi enthusiasts.


 
  
 yes, as John Darko has also discussed in a recent blog about room acoustics per his move to Germany.
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/11/in-every-dream-home-a-heartache/
In every dream home a heartache…


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> theveterans said:
> 
> 
> > KEF LS 50 and maybe the Blade (never heard of them) are known to sound bright than most speakers. Mojo will surely balanced the sound and that's probably the reason they picked Mojo.
> ...


 
  
  
 Funny... I recall hearing the Kef Blade (mk1, I presume), at the Bristol Show, 2014, and being utterly underwhelmed by that demo. The whole demonstration seemed more about a self-indulgent audiophile nerd-fest than about musicality, so I didn't write-off the speakers themselves, but all I can say is that I was not at all convinced, on that showing.  The Dynaudio room (Dynaudio speakers driven by a Naim stack), on the other hand, in a room just a few metres away, sounded really fantastic, playing Nils Lofgren.
  
 Shows are rarely ideal conditions to hear gear; more a taster and an opportunity to chat to the vendors about their products.


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Funny... I recall hearing the Kef Blade (mk1, I presume), at the Bristol Show, 2014, and being utterly underwhelmed by that demo. The whole demonstration seemed more about a self-indulgent audiophile nerd-fest than about musicality, so I didn't write-off the speakers themselves, but all I can say is that I was not at all convinced, on that showing.  The Dynaudio room (Dynaudio speakers driven by a Naim stack), on the other hand, in a room just a few metres away, sounded really fantastic, playing Nils Lofgren.
> 
> Shows are rarely ideal conditions to hear gear; more a taster and an opportunity to chat to the vendors about their products.


 
 Yes, but it does amaze me that hifi suppliers will rent an expensive room, then tolerate poor room acoustics, plus poor scheduling of punters/demos.
  
 It does make me think of 'shooting themselves in the foot'.


----------



## theveterans

miketlse said:


> You may be interested to read this thread about the UK Windsor hifi show: http://www.whathifi.com/forum/hi-fi/hifi-live-show-2016
> 
> Again KEF speakers + Chord gear, but from the feedback is mainly about a poor choice of room acoustics.
> 
> Nevertheless the thread is interesting for the amount of feedback from hifi enthusiasts.


 
  
 Interesting read. Thanks for the link. Then again, I listen 2.5 feet away from my speakers as it's setup as hi-fi computer speaker setup so room acoustics are significantly reduced, but obviously not eliminated. Even the best of the best equipment falls apart with just room acoustics. I mean it's the same with musical instruments.


----------



## maxh22

canali said:


> tidal hi fi vs spotify premium and apple music....seems some blind test comparative studies are not in tidal's favour.
> i've had all three servicesw, btw....am now trying to buy my own music and rip it (or buy 24/192 downloads)
> ....i still see a value in streaming spotify premium or tidal or apple music etc, however: gives one lots of exposure to new artists.
> i prefer spotify premium for bang for buck: paying double for tidal hi fi when the diffs are 'subtle' (if at all) is not worth 2x the price.
> ...




I use Tidal loseless, Spotify Premium and Pandora Plus.

When A/B testing Tidal against spotify and pandora the differences are there but it isn't night and day. 

Pandora and Spotify have the best music discovery algorithms. Pandora is #1, spotify a close #2 and Tidal way behind. Tidal improved it's music discovery and radio algorithm but it's still quite behind the other two.

Mojo makes such good work of both Pandora and Spotify. So much so that i forget I'm listening to lossy files. It's more emotionally involving discovering new music than it is replaying stuff you have heard dozens of times but in a loseless format. 

Once i discover something I like I just add it to my Tidal playlist and enjoy it even more ☺


----------



## RPB65

maxh22 said:


> I use Tidal loseless, Spotify Premium and Pandora Plus.
> 
> When A/B testing Tidal against spotify and pandora the differences are there but it isn't night and day.
> 
> ...


 

 I've got Gobuz Sublime when I used a What HiFi voucher. Sounds good however the playlists are rubbish. Total rubbish. I am loving the playlists via Amazon Music (unpaid version) and I enjoyed the lists through Apple Music. Once my Qobuz runs out I am not sure which service I want to use.


----------



## maxh22

rpb65 said:


> I've got Gobuz Sublime when I used a What HiFi voucher. Sounds good however the playlists are rubbish. Total rubbish. I am loving the playlists via Amazon Music (unpaid version) and I enjoyed the lists through Apple Music. Once my Qobuz runs out I am not sure which service I want to use.




Thanks for reminding me! I too have Amazon music it comes included with my prime membership but I hardly use it.

Gonna check it out again to see if they changed anything.


----------



## GreenBow

I have been Mojo-ing out tonight. I listened to these albums straight one after the other.
  
  
 INXS - The Very Best
 Hawkwind - Sonic Attack album (minus title track).
 Barbra Streisand -  The Ultimate Collection.
 Alanis Morrisette - The Collection
 Lang Lang - Best of Lang Lang ....currently listening to this CD album


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> I have been Mojo-ing out tonight. I listened to these albums straight one after the other.
> 
> 
> INXS - The Very Best
> ...


 
 which tracks/sections did you think the Mojo deals with best (or better than alternative dacs)?


----------



## esm87

Whats the damage of chord mojo in US at the moment guys? Amazon says around $569?


----------



## jmills8

onel0ve said:


> 3 out 4 have already happened.
> 
> I loved my mojo (great sound), but it needed bass boost switch imho.


EQ by music player app


----------



## maxh22

esm87 said:


> Whats the damage of chord mojo in US at the moment guys? Amazon says around $569?


 
 Mojo is at $529 atm. It is also Amazon's choice lol.


----------



## jmills8

greenbow said:


> I have been Mojo-ing out tonight. I listened to these albums straight one after the other.
> 
> 
> INXS - The Very Best
> ...


Thats too bad.I would try this - https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=p1zPCcoy9qA


----------



## Mediahound

@Mojo ideas I don't understand why you often quote someone else without typing anything in the post, like a few posts above here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27180#post_13079965
  
 Can you elaborate? Does this just mean you want us to read that or what?


----------



## esm87

maxh22 said:


> Mojo is at $529 atm. It is also Amazon's choice lol.


sorry, mistype, had 6 on my mind for something else, minds racing between various threads, pm's and prices lol.


----------



## jmills8

So, if I want to only use the Mojo as a dac when I turn the Mojo on I do it while pressing both volume balls down?


----------



## esm87

Im strictly mobile phone, have been told im unable to put up FS ads this way. Would anybody in this thread have an issue with me for stating I decided to sell my mojo? If I can put up a sale ad off my phone please pm me thanks


----------



## vapman

esm87 said:


> Im strictly mobile phone, have been told im unable to put up FS ads this way. Would anybody in this thread have an issue with me for stating I decided to sell my mojo? If I can put up a sale ad off my phone please pm me thanks


 
 Scroll down the bottom of the page and hit "Desktop"
 it will be a pain to navigate on a phone but it's 100% possible to do it that way


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> So, if I want to only use the Mojo as a dac when I turn the Mojo on I do it while pressing both volume balls down?




You are always using the Mojo as a DAC. Pressing both buttons at startup is just a shortcut to a certain volume (3V), nothing more. The output of the Mojo is essentially 100% of the time the line-out from the DAC. I'm sure you've read this mutiple time in the thread my friend.


----------



## vapman

x relic x said:


> You are always using the Mojo as a DAC. Pressing both buttons at startup is just a shortcut to a certain volume (3V), nothing more. The output of the Mojo is essentially 100% of the time the line-out from the DAC. I'm sure you've read this mutiple time in the thread my friend.


 
 He probably has a need to use it at line level which is a valid reason?
 Also is 3V a peak to peak measurement, beause if we are talking about the nominal level, it should be only a bit above 1v


----------



## x RELIC x

vapman said:


> He probably has a need to use it at line level which is a valid reason?




Of course it's a valid reason. 3V is typically too hot for use as an external amp so a user can adjust the volume as required and not worry about staying at the 3V preset. Like I said, the Mojo is 100% used as a DAC (no headphone amp to bypass) with the ability to drive headphones cleanly, or hook up to an external source. Take your pick. The line-out mode changes absolutely nothing to the output, besides volume.

Edit: Also, as has been mentioned many times, the volume _will_ be remembered if you change it from the line-out volume preset so use caution when using it without an amp afterwards to avoid damage to your headphones/IEMs or your ears.


----------



## RPB65

mediahound said:


> @Mojo ideas I don't understand why you often quote someone else without typing anything in the post, like a few posts above here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27180#post_13079965
> 
> Can you elaborate? Does this just mean you want us to read that or what?


----------



## vapman

x relic x said:


> Of course it's a valid reason. 3V is typically too hot for use as an external amp so a user can adjust the volume as required and not worry about staying at the 3V preset. Like I said, the Mojo is 100% used as a DAC (no headphone amp to bypass) with the ability to drive headphones cleanly, or hook up to an external source. Take your pick.
> 
> Edit: Also, as has been mentioned many times, the volume _will_ be remembered if you change it from the line-out volume preset so take caution when using it without an amp afterwards to avoid damage to your headphones/IEMs or your ears.


 
 Hmm, I never had an issue with it being too hot of a signal, but 3V is definitely a considerable amount of power compared to 1.2V. Then again I don't really have amps that are gonna throw a fit if I feed it a 3v signal


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> You are always using the Mojo as a DAC. Pressing both buttons at startup is just a shortcut to a certain volume (3V), nothing more. The output of the Mojo is essentially 100% of the time the line-out from the DAC. I'm sure you've read this mutiple time in the thread my friend.


I usually ignored it once they throw numbers out. A shop pressed both volume knobs when he connected an anp to the mojo. He said this has to be done each time I turn on the mojo on that stack


----------



## esm87

vapman said:


> Scroll down the bottom of the page and hit "Desktop"
> it will be a pain to navigate on a phone but it's 100% possible to do it that way


thanks bud, I will have a go at sussing out how to sell! Cheers!


----------



## OneL0ve

jmills8 said:


> EQ by music player app




Not the same.


----------



## jmills8

onel0ve said:


> Not the same.


exactly


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> I usually ignored it once they throw numbers out. A shop pressed both volume knobs when he connected an anp to the mojo. He said this has to be done each time I turn on the mojo on that stack




The shop person is mistaken. Rob has explained many times that there is no change to the hardware when going to the line-out volume preset. Let me re-iterate....* line-out preset is simply a volume shortcut*. You could adjust the volume to the same colour and it will be the same thing as holding down the buttons while powering up. The only difference is the line-out shortcut is not remembered when you turn off the Mojo, while navigating to the same volume is remembered.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> The shop person is mistaken. Rob has explained many times that there is no change to the hardware when going to the line-out volume preset. Let me re-iterate....* line-out preset is simply a volume shortcut*. You could adjust the volume to the same colour and it will be the same thing as holding down the buttons while powering up. The only difference is the line-out shortcut is not remembered when you turn off the Mojo, while navigating to the same volume is remembered.


so just push in the 3.5 interconnector into the mojo and amp and thats good enough?


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> so just push in the 3.5 interconnector into the mojo and amp and thats good enough?




Well, essentially, yes. I suggest you try the 3V preset and go from there for output level from the Mojo. 4 clicks down from the line-level preset is 1.9V for your reference.


----------



## Naugrim

esm87 said:


> Whats the damage of chord mojo in US at the moment guys? Amazon says around $569?


 
 I got it from the UK for $450 with 2 day shipping.... just saying.


----------



## esm87

naugrim said:


> I got it from the UK for $450 with 2 day shipping.... just saying.


happy days. Great price for you bud. Enjoying it?


----------



## Naugrim

esm87 said:


> happy days. Great price for you bud. Enjoying it?


 
 I think that's just what it costs when you order from there, so I suggest you check it out. You won't see the price updated to the lower amount until you put your credit card and address in.  I'm absolutely loving it - I own a Schiit Bifrost and the Mojo has replaced it in my home system. It just feels alive, transparent, musical.  Others describe it as warm, but i don't really think so.  I really can't say enough good things about it - and I'm still waiting for my Noble Encores to really run it through the paces.


----------



## esm87

naugrim said:


> I think that's just what it costs when you order from there, so I suggest you check it out. You won't see the price updated to the lower amount until you put your credit card and address in.  I'm absolutely loving it - I own a Schiit Bifrost and the Mojo has replaced it in my home system. It just feels alive, transparent, musical.  Others describe it as warm, but i don't really think so.  I really can't say enough good things about it - and I'm still waiting for my Noble Encores to really run it through the paces.


Glad your liking it. Yes its quite an interesting little black box, I've had it for a few months 4 I think, easy to see why there's so much love for it


----------



## apaar123

How does HD 600,oppo pm3 and audioquest nighthawks sound with mojo?


----------



## Mython

apaar123 said:


> How does HD 600,oppo pm3 and audioquest nighthawks sound with mojo?


 
  
  
  
 You can find some answers to your question by searching this thread for each of those headphones, in turn:


----------



## betula

mediahound said:


> @Mojo ideas I don't understand why you often quote someone else without typing anything in the post, like a few posts above here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27180#post_13079965
> 
> Can you elaborate? Does this just mean you want us to read that or what?


 

 I think, that might be done accidentally. If you start to type your answer after quoting someone while using mobile mode, the cursor stays withing the quote, so your answer will look like as the part of the quoted text. If you want to avoid this, before typing your answer in mobile mode you need to press a couple of 'spaces' to move the cursor away. If you do so, your answer won't be part of the quote bubble, but separate text as usual.


----------



## trilobites

Just found the mojo @ a very tempting price of $459USD


----------



## vapman

trilobites said:


> Just found the mojo @ a very tempting price of $459USD


 
 New?


----------



## psikey

Been a while since I checked in the thread. Any news/pictures of the Mojo SD add-on yet ?  Can someone point me to info. I've done some searching but not finding much.


----------



## x RELIC x

Announcement at CES 2017. That's all there really is.


----------



## miketlse

psikey said:


> Been a while since I checked in the thread. Any news/pictures of the Mojo SD add-on yet ?  Can someone point me to info. I've done some searching but not finding much.


 
  
 Chord are drip feeding snippets of info, but mostly stating that the module will be very exciting for everyone, and the dealers are already placing their orders.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27150#post_13079194
  
 So as x Relic x says, all will be revealed at CES 2017.


----------



## Mediahound

betula said:


> I think, that might be done accidentally. If you start to type your answer after quoting someone while using mobile mode, the cursor stays withing the quote, so your answer will look like as the part of the quoted text. If you want to avoid this, before typing your answer in mobile mode you need to press a couple of 'spaces' to move the cursor away. If you do so, your answer won't be part of the quote bubble, but separate text as usual.


 

 Yea but they did not add any text or anything, just quoted the post and that's it, very bizarre.


----------



## betula

mediahound said:


> Yea but they did not add any text or anything, just quoted the post and that's it, very bizarre.


 

  The world we live in is full of mysteries.


----------



## Barndoor

betula said:


> The world we live in is full of mysteries.


----------



## Mython

barndoor said:


> betula said:
> 
> 
> > The world we live in is full of mysteries.


 
  
  
 And yet... _apparently_, the answer is *'42'*


----------



## jwbrent

maxh22 said:


> Thanks for reminding me! I too have Amazon music it comes included with my prime membership but I hardly use it.
> 
> Gonna check it out again to see if they changed anything.


 

 I like the free (not Unlimited) Prime Music service since it allows me to listen to entire albums to see if I like them. If I do, I'll buy the hi res version or a CD and rip it to my library.


----------



## jwbrent

maxh22 said:


> Mojo is at $529 atm. It is also Amazon's choice lol.


 

 The price keeps falling. I paid $20 higher a few weeks ago from the same supplier, FatWyre. I applied for the Amazon credit card at purchase and got an additional $70 off—good way to go if you are in the market.


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> The price keeps falling. I paid $20 higher a few weeks ago from the same supplier, FatWyr. I applied for the Amazon credit card at purchase and got an additional $70 off—good way to go if you are in the market.


 

 I contacted FatWyre about the new lowered price and they said yes to a store credit for $20 ... great guys there.


----------



## maxh22

jwbrent said:


> The price keeps falling. I paid $20 higher a few weeks ago from the same supplier, FatWyre. I applied for the Amazon credit card at purchase and got an additional $70 off—good way to go if you are in the market.


 
 I paid full price for both the Mojo and Case when I got them, and think they are both worth every penny!


----------



## trilobites

Yes $459 bnew and with 2 year warranty. Just look at online US audio store.


----------



## betula

Reunited with Mojo after 20 days. It almost feels like Christmas came early for me. I missed Mojo's sound so much! It is remarkably dynamic and detailed, yet natural and easy listening, with amazing depth. Currently charging my brand new (it has got the new graving, which actually looks better than I thought) replacement unit the first time, but could not help myself switching it on and do some listening while it is charging. It feels like water for my soul after a long dry period.  (I used my old Mojo on a daily basis for almost a year.)


----------



## canali

question for Chord:
  
 should we be expecting any carrying/walking bag/case for a mojo/dap brick to arrive hopefully in the first quarter?
  
 thanks


----------



## jwbrent

canali said:


> question for Chord:
> 
> should we be expecting any carrying/walking bag/case for a mojo/dap brick to arrive hopefully in the first quarter?
> 
> thanks


 

 Chord commented on this a week or so ago and said there would be a case to hold a Mojo and module.


----------



## canali

jwbrent said:


> Chord commented on this a week or so ago and said there would be a case to hold a Mojo and module.


 
 thanks...i don't follow this thread all the time....and i have posted my own 'searching for a brick case' thread,
 as well as on here previously.
  
 seems many of us need such a case so will be interesting to see the design: what it wll and will not accomodate
 esp as many of us have different sized daps.
  
 happy listening.


----------



## Mython

canali said:


> jwbrent said:
> 
> 
> > canali said:
> ...


 
  
  
  
 If I understand you correctly, you seem to be asking if Chord will be making something like a camera pouch-bag:
  

  
  
 The *Dignis AK70 stack case* would be an extreme example of a Mojo + DAP case, but I don't think you mean that.
  
  
  
 The proposed Chord case is intended for Mojo + module, but (AFAIK) not to encase a DAP as well
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/25875#post_13013248
  
  
 AFAIK, Chord are not planning a pouch-bag, like the above Lowe Pro product.
 .


----------



## canali

mython said:


> If I understand you correctly, you seem to be asking if Chord will be making something like a camera pouch-bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 yes that is correct...a similar bag or such...i mean there is even one for the ak70 and mojo (amongst others)


----------



## Mython

canali said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I don't know about you, but I reckon I can forgive Chord for not producing a bag, if they have been focusing all their time, attention, and resources, on cooking-up some complex electronic devices to play music.
  
 CES will be an interesting time, not just for pocket Mojo fans, but also for fans of Chord's larger devices


----------



## OneL0ve

Quote: 





betula said:


> Reunited with Mojo after 20 days. It almost feels like Christmas came early for me. I missed Mojo's sound so much! It is remarkably dynamic and detailed, yet natural and easy listening, with amazing depth. Currently charging my brand new (it has got the new graving, which actually looks better than I thought) replacement unit the first time, but could not help myself switching it on and do some listening while it is charging. It feels like water for my soul after a long dry period.  (I used my old Mojo on a daily basis for almost a year.)


----------



## canali

mython said:


> I don't know about you, but I reckon I can forgive Chord for not producing a bag, if they have been focusing all their time, attention, and resources, on cooking-up some complex electronic devices to play music.
> 
> CES will be an interesting time, not just for pocket Mojo fans, but also for fans of Chord's larger devices


 
 oh yes i agree,  I hear you....just am surprised other vendors of dap/amp bags haven't come out with a more 'do all' sort of fit case for a mojo and ...whatever dap you have.
 but anyway...on to CES 2017...should be interesting in many ways....better wls speakers/earphones/headphones, more quality bluetooth, etc.
 and of course what the portable audio market has for us per chord and audioquest etc


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I have been Mojo-ing out tonight. I listened to these albums straight one after the other.
> ...





I was too sort of absorbed and into the Mojo and the albums tracks. To be thinking about that which could answer your question, I mean. Though I do sometimes think it a shame that some Hawkwind albums were from the 70's. With it being so their recordings are a little old. (I mean like, the album Doremi Fasol Latido was recorded in a barn with mattresses on the walls. Exceptional album though and very listenable.)  Having said that though, Sonic Attack (listed above) is an excellent album. (If you can get past the opening track on it that is.) Hawkwind are however still going today. I have, checked out only one album after about 1986, Chronicle of the Blacksword being the last I own. The one I checked out was Xenon Codex I think: only two tracks I liked. Some folk say they went downhill after about 1986. I will be investigating more from them though. Think like this: since I rebought Sonic Attack maybe three weeks ago, I probably listened to it fifty times.)


I don't know I mean I was just listening to the Mojo on battery power. I was wondering if it sounds better on battery power than when permanently plugged in. It was definitely sounding better than I expected. I am only using new Mojo on battery power really, even though it does much work as a desktop DAC. I charge in over-night then use it during the day.


If I run out of power I can use a little charge and play. Plus switch off and charge when not listening. This Mojo seems a really good one, when referring to temperature. I think it's a fraction cooler that my first Mojo. Either when charging, or playing, or charging and playing. My first Mojo never shut down charging and playing either......


One thing I find using Mojo only on battery on desktop, is that I am more conscious to switch it off. E.g. after album finishes.


----------



## jwbrent

mython said:


> I don't know about you, but I reckon I can forgive Chord for not producing a bag, if they have been focusing all their time, attention, and resources, on cooking-up some complex electronic devices to play music.
> 
> CES will be an interesting time, not just for pocket Mojo fans, but also for fans of Chord's larger devices


 

 I agree on what's awaiting us at CES.
  
 Here are some questions I have about the upcoming SD module:
  
 1) Will the module be made out of aluminum like the Mojo or will it be plastic like the USB module already released? If the former, will the connection to the Mojo hold up?
  
 2) Will the module use SD or microSD cards? I hope the former since there is greater storage capacity currently available.
  
 3) What about Bluetooth HD or DLNA capability? I really don't care about streaming but I realize I'm likely a minority on this issue.
  
 4) Will there be a Mojo Player (a unified DAP)? Not knowing the total size of the Mojo/SD module, it still seems like it may end up being a bit unwieldy. A DAP would address this issue and provide a lower entry point ($) for those who don't already have a Mojo.
  
 Exciting time ahead, for sure ...


----------



## Sound Eq

sorry to ask is there a one cable soution to connect the chord mojo to my lg v20 which uses usb c
  
 a short one that is about 10 cm in length


----------



## jwbrent

greenbow said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > greenbow said:
> ...


 
  
 My understanding is the Mojo always runs on battery, even when plugged in to power.


----------



## maxh22

sound eq said:


> sorry to ask is there a one cable soution to connect the chord mojo to my lg v20 which uses usb c
> 
> a short one that is about 10 cm in length


 
 Not sure about 10 cm but here is a 4cm one:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier-/301996172236?hash=item46505fe3cc:g:hrQAAOSwNuxXbo63


----------



## miketlse

sound eq said:


> sorry to ask is there a one cable soution to connect the chord mojo to my lg v20 which uses usb c
> 
> a short one that is about 10 cm in length


 
 forza also do usb c cables. They have a good reputation on this thread, but are more expensive.
  
http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98


----------



## Sound Eq

maxh22 said:


> Not sure about 10 cm but here is a 4cm one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier-/301996172236?hash=item46505fe3cc:g:hrQAAOSwNuxXbo63


 
 great ordered 2 of them


----------



## jwbrent

sound eq said:


> great ordered 2 of them


 

 I bought the same length cable for my AK to Mojo connection—works great for me!


----------



## jwbrent

Actually, I bought the 7 centimeter one.


----------



## LaCuffia

Jumping on the Mojo bandwagon...just ordered a new one for $499 (seems like a good deal) and it should arrive sometime this week.  Plan on pairing it with my recently acquired Sony MDR-Z1R (amazing headphone!), and Meze 99...I don't have a DAP so it will go through the iPhone 7 plus.  We'll see how it goes.  This is like the longest thread on the forum it seems, so there has to be something to this Mojo thing.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Wouldn't mind hearing that mojo z1r combo myself


----------



## esm87

How many of you people have tried mojo with various phones?

How much of a sound difference was there between phones?

Which phone sounded the best?

Cheers


----------



## GraveNoX

Got Mojo for 400 euro 20 days ago, very very happy with the sound and now 2Qute is on sale in Romania for 500 euro and Hugo for 700 euro and now I feel disappointed about my purchase, I cannot return it to get 2Qute or Hugo, I'm low on money. I would felt so good if I had those 26k taps.


----------



## Mython

gravenox said:


> I would felt so good if I had those 26k taps.


 
  
  
 You already do!


----------



## LaCuffia

doctacosmos said:


> Wouldn't mind hearing that mojo z1r combo myself


 
 Will definitely follow up and post my impressions once I get it.


----------



## miketlse

gravenox said:


> Got Mojo for 400 euro 20 days ago, very very happy with the sound and now 2Qute is on sale in Romania for 500 euro and Hugo for 700 euro and now I feel disappointed about my purchase, I cannot return it to get 2Qute or Hugo, I'm low on money. I would felt so good if I had those 26k taps.


 
 Those prices for hugo and 2qute are below half price - they seem almost too good to be true. Be careful with your money.


----------



## maxh22

gravenox said:


> Got Mojo for 400 euro 20 days ago, very very happy with the sound and now 2Qute is on sale in Romania for 500 euro and Hugo for 700 euro and now I feel disappointed about my purchase, I cannot return it to get 2Qute or Hugo, I'm low on money. I would felt so good if I had those 26k taps.




Link?


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > greenbow said:
> ...


 
 I get so used to the Mojo making most music sound well recorded, but sometimes I hear a track and think that the Mojo has made the vocals, or percussion, or bass sound even better than usual. I was just curious if you had spotted any similar passages on your list of albums.


----------



## Mython

Regarding Mojos number of taps vs Hugo, they're allocated and run differently, but the end result is equivalent performance, and in fact, *part* of Mojos code is newer than that in Hugo, allowing the WTA filter to run at an eye-watering 768 kHz, if you had such files and a transport capable of feeding them to Mojo! (totally unnecessary, at this point in time, but the capability is there). The point is that Mojo is a very potent DAC and it would be incorrect to assume it is only has a fraction of Hugos capability.
  
  
  



Spoiler: From post #3



Quote:


rob watts said:


> Just to correct things - it is a 15T that is used on the Mojo.
> 
> That has 16,640 logic cells and 45 dsp cores. 44 cores are used in Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
  
   





mojo ideas said:


> torq said:
> 
> 
> > 26,000 taps is the closest to a definitive statement as I've read ... the same as I've seen specified for Hugo.
> ...


 
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> it was always our intention to try to match the performance of Hugo To do this without using as much power as Hugo. Therefore Rob used more DSP cores but run differently to match the performance of Hugo but at far lower power demands. JF


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> I get so used to the Mojo making most music sound well recorded, but sometimes I hear a track and think that the Mojo has made the vocals, or percussion, or bass sound even better than usual. I was just curious if you had spotted any similar passages on your list of albums.


 
  
  
 LOL - *Peter's thread* is so under-utlised...  perhaps Greenbow could post specifics there? (no objection at all to posting them here in the Mojo thread, but Peter's thread shouldn't miss out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## GraveNoX

maxh22 said:


> Link?


 
 2Qute @ around 490 Euro https://www.avstore.ro/dac-uri/chord-electronics-2qute/#silver
 Hugo @ around 700 Euro https://www.avstore.ro/amplificatoare-casti/chord-electronics-hugo/
 Hugo TT @ around 1470 Euro https://www.avstore.ro/dac-uri/chord-electronics-hugo-tt/
 The thing is that the price includes 20% VAT so the net price is even lower. The shop is one of the biggest from here so it's not a scam site.


----------



## RPB65

gravenox said:


> 2Qute @ around 490 Euro https://www.avstore.ro/dac-uri/chord-electronics-2qute/#silver
> Hugo @ around 700 Euro https://www.avstore.ro/amplificatoare-casti/chord-electronics-hugo/
> Hugo TT @ around 1470 Euro https://www.avstore.ro/dac-uri/chord-electronics-hugo-tt/
> The thing is that the price includes 20% VAT so the net price is even lower. The shop is one of the biggest from here so it's not a scam site.


 

@GraveNoX Dunno where you get your prices from? Hugo is £1500 which is 8100 RON off that link you put up
 2Qute is 5699 RON = £1062
 HugoTT is 17100 RON = £3187
 Errrrr...................So prices are even more in Euro


----------



## miketlse

rpb65 said:


> @GraveNoX Dunno where you get your prices from? Hugo is £1500 which is 8100 RON off that link you put up
> 2Qute is 5699 RON = £1062
> HugoTT is 17100 RON = £3187
> Errrrr...................So prices are even more in Euro


 
 The hugo and 2qute are now sold out anyway.


----------



## GraveNoX

The prices were real as I said but It seems there was a price glitch and they removed the entire pages of them. "This product is no longer available".


----------



## esm87

Anybody use sony ex1000 with mojo? How does it sound? Feel free to pm me, cheers


----------



## boris65

esm87 said:


> How many of you people have tried mojo with various phones?
> 
> How much of a sound difference was there between phones?
> 
> ...


 
 i think the sound must be the same as you use mojo as dac the phone only transport


----------



## esm87

boris65 said:


> i think the sound must be the same as you use mojo as dac the phone only transport


I assumed the same, can't remember who or where, but someone told me different phones have different sound with mojo. Strange I know ...


----------



## RPB65

Nah, the phones with Mojo all sound the same, its the cable that makes the difference!


----------



## AnnaMatronic

rpb65 said:


> Nah, the phones with Mojo all sound the same, its the cable that makes the difference!




But only after the cables are burned in.


----------



## Mython

Some phones may emit more RF than others (partly dependent upon how well the aerial has been engineered, partly upon how well the PCB is shielded, etc., etc.)
  
 It has been well-discussed that RF emissions may potentially influence DAC-amp sound quality (some aspects discussed in post #3)


----------



## RPB65

annamatronic said:


> But only after the cables are burned in.


 

 You are right! I missed that very important fact out. So folks, you must burn these suckers in for at least 400 hours.
  
 [Mod edit: word choice]


----------



## Mython

rpb65 said:


> annamatronic said:
> 
> 
> > But only after the cables are burned in.
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes, and a sense of humour is essential to, but often precludes, this procedure


----------



## RPB65

mython said:


> Yes, and a sense of humour is essential to, but often precludes, this procedure


 

 I'm embarrassed Mython.... I had a total brain block and had to look up what 'preclude' means! pmsl. 
 EDIT: Is that irony?


----------



## pfurey89

Have a Mojo coming Wednesday. How big of a change do you think it'll be over my Dragonfly black?


----------



## Deftone

Depends on your ears, might be none might be massive. Let us know what you think when it arrives


----------



## maxh22

pfurey89 said:


> Have a Mojo coming Wednesday. How big of a change do you think it'll be over my Dragonfly black?




That dragonfly will fly awayyy.....




to another owner....



Or maybe it will just collect dust in your drawer.


----------



## lbbef

Have been enjoying my Mojo for quite a few days. Pretty happy with it.

I have experiece with different transports affecting the sound of the DAC. The optical output of my PC just sounds horrible compared to a USB to optical converter.

The Mojo sounded pretty rough when I connected it via OTG to my phone (Xiaomi Redmi Note 3). But now I'm connecting it via coaxial from my iBasso DX90J and really love it. I don't have a proper mini to mini coaxial cable but using my wide range of interconnects, the sound does change between cables.

Heard pretty good things about Sony Walkman's digital USB outputs. Thinking of getting their new A30 Walkman to use as a transport for the Mojo. Hope that I will like it.


----------



## Mython

lbbef said:


> Heard pretty good things about Sony Walkman's digital USB outputs. Thinking of getting their new A30 Walkman to use as a transport for the Mojo. Hope that I will like it.


 
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/25200#post_12986724


----------



## trantan88

Hello,
 I've owned Mojo for around 4 months. I am wondering about its battery. I've tried to confirm charging time and battery life and found that it takes quite long (5h 30min, via 2A apple adapter) to be fully charged compared to announced value (4h). There is also distinct noise during charging (regardless of source, PC USB or apple charger), that dissapears once turning mojo on. The battery lasts only ~7h30 when driving 38ohm headphone (AD700x). Anyone please could give me some opinion?
 Thank you!


----------



## HiFiChris

esm87 said:


> Anybody use sony ex1000 with mojo? How does it sound? Feel free to pm me, cheers


 
  
 AfaIk, @Hawaiibadboy has got the Sony and has also owned the Mojo (I'm not sure whether or not he still has the latter).
  
  
 While I unfortunately don't have the Sony, I wouldn't see any reason why it shouldn't pair well with the Mojo.


----------



## krismusic

I'm getting a message on my iPhone screen saying Device. Mojo. Not supported. Or something like that. Interesting that it actually names the Mojo. Smacks of Apple spite! Does this mean my CCK has stopped working?


----------



## shinbojan

gravenox said:


> Got Mojo for 400 euro 20 days ago, very very happy with the sound and now 2Qute is on sale in Romania for 500 euro and Hugo for 700 euro and now I feel disappointed about my purchase, I cannot return it to get 2Qute or Hugo, I'm low on money. I would felt so good if I had those 26k taps.


 
 That sounds great.
 However, is it "smart" buying Mojo now? I am afraid that they will come up with a new DAP-like model.


----------



## Bengkia369

Those using A&K or Cowon DAP with your Mojo can buy this Supra optical cable, it sounds really good and inexpensive.


----------



## peterv2

i got a new OTG cable.. with a female out.. connected to my android with a normal micro usb cable.. i hear music but theres a clicking/hizzing/whatever sound.
 its distorted, doesnt matter what player, and also with airplane mode off....


----------



## peterv2

bengkia369 said:


> Those using A&K or Cowon DAP with your Mojo can buy this Supra optical cable, it sounds really good and inexpensive.


 
  
 is there a difference in sound quality in usb or this coax way?


----------



## music4mhell

peterv2 said:


> bengkia369 said:
> 
> 
> > Those using A&K or Cowon DAP with your Mojo can buy this Supra optical cable, it sounds really good and inexpensive.
> ...


 
 Yes, there wil be difference among USB/Coax/Toslink inputs....!!


----------



## peterv2

music4mhell said:


> Yes, there wil be difference among USB/Coax/Toslink inputs....!!


 
  
 which ones are better ? i have no clue?


----------



## GreenBow

lbbef said:


> Have been enjoying my Mojo for quite a few days. Pretty happy with it.
> 
> I have experiece with different transports affecting the sound of the DAC. The optical output of my PC just sounds horrible compared to a USB to optical converter.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am also thinking of getting a Sony. There is also the SD-card module for the Mojo from Chord to consider, as it should be released next year. (Some are speculating it will be released very soon.)
  
 I have two things I wonder about with the Sony DAPs though.
 1. Will they output bit-perfect
 2. Can we switch off upsampling if the Sony DAP has it? I think it's been concluded it's best to send clean unaltered original files to the Mojo. With no synthetic upsampling or ateration at all.
  
 (EDIT: Just taking a look now. I think the Sony A15 which I am looking at, only upscales on MP3 files. Although DSEE HX may include FLAC files.)


----------



## music4mhell

peterv2 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there wil be difference among USB/Coax/Toslink inputs....!!
> ...


 
 Personally i feel USB input is better than others ! Also USB cables do matter ! Better cable, less noise, so better sound !


----------



## peterv2

i dont understand as well why people buy expensive mp3 players and then use mojo. 
 whats the use if everything in the mp3 player is bypassed?


----------



## vapman

peterv2 said:


> i dont understand as well why people buy expensive mp3 players and then use mojo.
> whats the use if everything in the mp3 player is bypassed?


 
 There are a few people at least here who use android phones/iPhones without a sim card for mojo!


----------



## GreenBow

vapman said:


> peterv2 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont understand as well why people buy expensive mp3 players and then use mojo.
> ...


 
  
 I am thinking about buying the Sony NWZ-A15, which isn't all together too expensive. I would almost certainly use it as an music player without the Mojo, when out walking.
  
 I am thinking too about buying the SD-card module (when it's released). However, using a Mojo and Chord module will not be cheap. I doubt I'd go walking about with that.


----------



## x RELIC x

peterv2 said:


> i dont understand as well why people buy expensive mp3 players and then use mojo.
> whats the use if everything in the mp3 player is bypassed?




Consider that some may have already have had an expensive DAP before they aquired the Mojo, but prefer the sound of the Mojo. Also consider that a stack isn't convenient in all scenarios so a quality DAP helps not miss the Mojo too much when wanting the most convenience. Also consider that Head Fi is populated with a bunch of crazy nuts (like myself). It's all different strokes for different folks.


----------



## music4mhell

greenbow said:


> vapman said:
> 
> 
> > peterv2 said:
> ...


 
 Becoz they have a lot money to spend


----------



## peterv2

so can a normal DAP compete with mojo chord? i wonder sometimes what the real benefit of mojo is.


----------



## music4mhell

peterv2 said:


> so can a normal DAP compete with mojo chord? i wonder sometimes what the real benefit of mojo is.


 
 Let me give you an analogy :
  
 Normal DAP : Watching a 720P video in a 24 inch 720P TV
 Mojo            : Watching 4K video in 40 Inch OLED TV (With HDR capability )


----------



## cazone

pfurey89 said:


> Have a Mojo coming Wednesday. How big of a change do you think it'll be over my Dragonfly black?




I think it will be, 
About this big .... 
like from here .... to there ... 
--
but not as big as that. 
Maybe a little smaller. 
But big enough.


----------



## rkt31

tried coaxial and usb with mojo. usb with pc and windows tab is better than usb with mobile, may be due to the fact that usb out from mobile is noisy. use jitterbug between short usb cable and mojo along with few small ferrite cores and the difference between the different usb sources diminishes to zero. my redmi s1 usb out via uaap app sounded thin but after using ferrite cores it was very close to windows tab usb out. coaxial route also is very good and benefits with the cable having ferrite cores but usb is slightly more fluid to my ears may be due to asynchronous transfer.


----------



## peterv2

can you explain what jitterbug and "small ferrite cores" are?


----------



## rkt31

@peterv2, jitterbug is an usb attachment by audioquest just like a usb stick. it can be placed between the source and dac. it cleans the data stream of noise. ferrite cores also do the same. you see those as small cylinders on data cables. you can find the detachable varieties of these ferrite cores on net. both jitterbug and ferrite cores are cheap but very effective tweaks to improve the sound of any dac not just mojo.


----------



## jarnopp

This exact same thing happened to me a couple days ago, and I thought that too. I tried unplugging and re plugging cables, and restarting Mojo and the music app to no avail. But restarting the iPhone worked (regular, not even reset, but that would have been my next step).


----------



## Bengkia369

Comparing USB digital out with Optical Toslink using my AK240 as a transport to my Mojo, Toslink sounds more refined and musical, darker background compared to USB out. 
I using a Supra ZAC optical Toslink, really a very solid and well made cable.


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> I'm getting a message on my iPhone screen saying Device. Mojo. Not supported. Or something like that. Interesting that it actually names the Mojo. Smacks of Apple spite! Does this mean my CCK has stopped working?


 
  
  
 Although I cannot categorically state that it definitely is your CCK causing this, it is a very typical behaviour when a CCK is faulty, so I would try a different CCK, if I was in your position.


----------



## Mython

trantan88 said:


> Hello,
> I've owned Mojo for around 4 months. I am wondering about its battery. I've tried to confirm charging time and battery life and found that it takes quite long (5h 30min, via 2A apple adapter) to be fully charged compared to announced value (4h). There is also distinct noise during charging (regardless of source, PC USB or apple charger), that dissapears once turning mojo on. The battery lasts only ~7h30 when driving 38ohm headphone (AD700x). Anyone please could give me some opinion?
> Thank you!


 
  
  
  
 7.5hrs is perfectly respectable, when driving 38ohms.


----------



## Light - Man

x relic x said:


> Consider that some may have already have had an expensive DAP before they aquired the Mojo, but prefer the sound of the Mojo. Also consider that a stack isn't convenient in all scenarios so a quality DAP helps not miss the Mojo too much when wanting the most convenience. Also consider that* Head Fi is populated with a bunch of crazy nuts* (like myself). It's all different strokes for different folks.


 
 And what about all the crazy reindeer flying around the sky at night without a flying license or a TV license? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 About this time last year I posted this gif and then* Mython *did the easy part and added a Mojo and some cheap looking headphones?


----------



## Deftone

I don't know some people don't like the sound of the truth (mojo) compared to daps, for example they find the bass reduced with their headphones even though it has a lot of power. Imo it's the dampening on the driver's and a LOT less distortion. I like it this way as I've said before the bass on the mojo is very tight and fast but then people think theyre headphone sound thin because it's "not being powered properly" which it is, many amps and DACs I've heard especially wyred for sound dac2 add tons of bass (distortion?)


----------



## Deftone

Haha Rudolph doesn't need a red nose just play mojo at 44.1


----------



## Mython

deftone said:


> Haha Rudolph doesn't need a red nose just play mojo at 44.1


 
  
  
 I did do one with Rudolph's nose changing colour according to Mojos sample rate, but gifs are extremely limited in terms of resolution and framerate vs. the allowable file size, and time-to-load.
  

  
*x Relic x* is our resident master of special effects, and could utterly put my crude .gifs to shame!


----------



## jarnopp

light - man said:


> And what about all the crazy reindeer flying around the sky at night without a flying license or a TV license? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rudolph the Redbook Reindeer...still hilarious one year later!


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> *Rudolph the Redbook Reindeer*...still hilarious one year later!



Brilliant!


----------



## jwbrent

bengkia369 said:


> Comparing USB digital out with Optical Toslink using my AK240 as a transport to my Mojo, Toslink sounds more refined and musical, darker background compared to USB out.
> I using a Supra ZAC optical Toslink, really a very solid and well made cable.


 

 That looks to be a nice toslink cable—does it pass 24/192?
  
 I remember RW saying when the Hugo came out that he preferred toslink over USB ... I'm assuming he would say the same thing about the Mojo. 
  
 For me, I like the USB out using my 240 since DSD is native whereas the toslink out converts DSD to 24/88.2 PCM. With that said, I should try toslink again but I would want a short cable with right angle connectors, not sure this is available.


----------



## Mython

jwbrent said:


> .... I should try toslink again but I would want a short cable with right angle connectors, not sure this is available.


 
  
  
 Are you familiar with the Sysconcepts cables?


----------



## jwbrent

x relic x said:


> Consider that some may have already have had an expensive DAP before they aquired the Mojo, but prefer the sound of the Mojo. Also consider that a stack isn't convenient in all scenarios so a quality DAP helps not miss the Mojo too much when wanting the most convenience. Also consider that Head Fi is populated with a bunch of crazy nuts (like myself). It's all different strokes for different folks.


 

 +1


----------



## jwbrent

One question for those who bought a Chord case for their Mojo: is the metal contraption that allows the use of a wrist loop removable?


----------



## Mython

jwbrent said:


> One question for those who bought a Chord case for their Mojo: is the metal contraption that allows the use of a wrist loop removable?


 
  
 The lanyard mounting is riveted to the case, so unless you are feeling particularly adventurous, the general answer to your question would be 'No'.
  
 However, if you are handy with a pair of cutters and/or pliers, I suppose you could succeed in removing the wire part, or (if you are feeling particularly adventurous) even the entire riveted section.

  
  
  
 Alternatively, you could cover it with silicone tubing:
  
  


Spoiler: Also see this earlier post






mython said:


> bengkia369 said:
> 
> 
> > martyn73 said:
> ...


----------



## LaCuffia

so getting the Mojo tomorrow to connect to the iPhone 7....so I can only use a dragon USB cable for over $100 to connect to the CCK?


----------



## Mython

lacuffia said:


> so getting the Mojo tomorrow to connect to the iPhone 7....so I can only use a dragon USB cable for over $100 to connect to the CCK?


 
  
  
 Why on earth have you drawn that conclusion?
  
 Let me reassure you that that is not correct.
  
  
 Mojo INCLUDES a basic microUSB-to-USB cable, so that anyone who already owns an Apple CCK can connect it to their iDevice, and connect the other end of the CCK to Mojos included cable, and then the other end of the included cable into Mojo, as *x RELIC x* posted, here (also quoted in *post #3* of this thread):
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/2415#post_12025553
  
 An _*alternative*_ option, if you prefer, would be to buy a single cable that _includes_ a method to circumvent the camera connection kit, so that one cable can be used, instead of the CCK + USB cable. There are several such options listed in *post #3*, under the heading entitled *'Cables & HOW TO CONNECT Mojo to your chosen device'*


----------



## LaCuffia

great, thanks....I didn't know that the Mojo came with micro USB cable.  I already have the CCK. 
  
 The reason I was confused is because I thought I was reading information on the Chord website about needing a Dragon USB.   I just realized it was the Moon Audio site and the Dragon cable is one of the their products ($116).  Of course they will say you have to buy it in order for the Mojo to work with the iPhone!


----------



## Mython

Please take a while to read through some of post #3 - I have included a lot of information there, which should answer many questions, and once you have a good general idea of what info is available there, you can dip into it, as and when the need arises.


----------



## rwelles

krismusic said:


> I'm getting a message on my iPhone screen saying Device. Mojo. Not supported. Or something like that. Interesting that it actually names the Mojo. Smacks of Apple spite! Does this mean my CCK has stopped working?


 

 Have you tried restarting your iPhone? If so, have you tried a force restart (hold down power and home buttons until you see the apple logo)?
  
 hope that helps!


----------



## jwbrent

mython said:


> Are you familiar with the Sysconcepts cables?


 

 Thank you for reminding me ...


----------



## jwbrent

mython said:


> The lanyard mounting is riveted to the case, so unless you are feeling particularly adventurous, the general answer to your question would be 'No'.
> 
> However, if you are handy with a pair of cutters and/or pliers, I suppose you could succeed in removing the wire part, or (if you are feeling particularly adventurous) even the entire riveted section.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for the close-up. I'm not sure why Chord thought this was a good design detail. Does anybody really carry their stack with a lanyard?
  
 I would take the metal part off assuming it has a split hidden by the leather. Removing the rivet would leave an unsightly hole.


----------



## krismusic

rwelles said:


> Have you tried restarting your iPhone? If so, have you tried a force restart (hold down power and home buttons until you see the apple logo)?
> 
> hope that helps!





rwelles said:


> Have you tried restarting your iPhone? If so, have you tried a force restart (hold down power and home buttons until you see the apple logo)?
> 
> hope that helps!



I went and bought a new CCK. It works. So does the old one! Maybe because I restarted the phone. If the problem persists I will try what you suggest. Thank you very much for the reply. 




jwbrent said:


> Thank you for the close-up. I'm not sure why Chord thought this was a good design detail. Does anybody really carry their stack with a lanyard?
> 
> I would take the metal part off assuming it has a split hidden by the leather. Removing the rivet would leave an unsightly hole.



I queried the usefulness of the lanyard and was assured that people find it useful. 
Can't see it myself. It has ceased to bother me though.


----------



## miketlse

peterv2 said:


> can you explain what jitterbug and "small ferrite cores" are?


 
  
 Three of the types of electrical noise that can cause problems when using USB cables:

Radio frequency interference - small ferrite cores absorb/filter this RFI, and remove it from your usb input
electrical noise from the 5V power signal - Jitterbug - a small device that plugs into the usb cable, which removes this electrical noise 
audible clicks and buzzes caused by the operating system (or app) pausing the usb music signal, whilst the phone (typically) gives priority to updating the screen, sending a message, or other activity. Sometimes these just 'start out of thin air', when your phone operating system is updated, and the update overwrites all your previous operating system settings. Removing this noise can take a bit of trial and error, until you discover/change the settings which are the culprit 
  
 Ferrite cores are cheap to apply to your cables, and the jitterbug is relatively cheap (in audiophile terms) and easy to apply.


----------



## Deftone

lacuffia said:


> so getting the Mojo tomorrow to connect to the iPhone 7....so I can only use a dragon USB cable for over $100 to connect to the CCK?


 
  
 only use a dragon? no...
  
 but even if you wanted to half of your cable would be superior quality and then the rest cheap thin apple one.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> Three of the types of electrical noise that can cause problems when using USB cables:
> 
> Radio frequency interference - small ferrite cores absorb/filter this RFI, and remove it from your usb input
> electrical noise from the 5V power signal - Jitterbug - a small device that plugs into the usb cable, which removes this electrical noise
> ...




Jitterbug is still expensive for what is (SMT ferrite cores and RLC filters on a PCB). But you're right that it's not nearly as egregious as, say, $100 for a bag of fishtank rocks.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

peterv2 said:


> which ones are better ? i have no clue?




Optical is inherently isolated. Coax and USB provide a path for noise into the device. Optical is better and the measurements show it.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Optical is inherently isolated. Coax and USB provide a path for noise into the device. Optical is better and the measurements show it.




I wish there was a way like an usb adapter for a phone... To put out optical... Lol


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> I wish there was a way like an usb adapter for a phone... To put out optical... Lol




Ask and ye shall receive. 

http://intona.eu/en/products

It accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## venton

I found the usb cable that came with my Mojo appalling quality. Was loose fit causing cut outs and it eventually failed entirely. Replacing it with any other half decent cable is the first thing you should do.


----------



## trachery

So I've had Mojo for about a week now, and have been learning my way around it.
  
 Not sure if its been discussed here before, but I am picking up a lot of static-like pops and crackles when I connect it to Fiio X7 using USB. No such issues with coaxial cable.
 Has anyone else experienced / resolved this?
  
 Thread search results didn't help. I have 2 USB cables and both sound great even out of an old Samsung S5 and a newer Oppo A37 phone...
  
 Mojo does live up to the hype though.


----------



## Mojo ideas

X





maxh22 said:


> Link?


 don't get hung up on the numbers actually Mojo has far more taps than either of the other two units. It's clocked at a slower rate to equal their performance while saving energy.


----------



## xtr4

mojo ideas said:


> X
> don't get hung up on the numbers actually Mojo has far more taps than either of the other two units. It's clocked at a slower rate to equal their performance while saving energy.




which means we can potentially get a 2-4 hour Dave? Hahahaha


----------



## Mython

xtr4 said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > X
> ...


 
  
  
 Only if you listen to your music slowed down to about 10% of normal speed...
  
 Then, to compensate, you just need to obtain a device to warp your perception of time, so it sounds normal!


----------



## pete321

Does the battery drain if it's not used for a few days? I charged mine, didn't use it for a few days, and only got about 7 hours before it ran out.


----------



## Mython

pete321 said:


> Does the battery drain if it's not used for a few days? I charged mine, didn't use it for a few days, and only got about 7 hours before it ran out.


 
  
 7 hours is reasonable for Mojo.
  
 It seems many people don't realise how much number-crunching horsepower Mojo uses - it's not the same as other DACs using off-the-shelf chips with around 0.2% of the mathematical horsepower. That horsepower consumes electrical power. Every electronic device has tradeoffs, and that happens to be one of Mojos.
  
  
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/chord-dac-video/
  
 .


----------



## xtr4

pete321 said:


> Does the battery drain if it's not used for a few days? I charged mine, didn't use it for a few days, and only got about 7 hours before it ran out.




I've had varying experiences with battery depletion on the Mojo. Sometimes over the weekend, it'll discharge completely (not from full charge) or it'll lose like maybe 1-2 hours over 5 days. 
Completely random but these days I hardly notice battery drain. Possibly due to long listening times till it red


----------



## pete321

mython said:


> 7 hours is reasonable for Mojo.
> 
> It seems many people don't realise how much number-crunching horsepower Mojo uses - it's not the same as other DACs using off-the-shelf chips with around 0.2% of the mathematical horsepower. That horsepower consumes electrical power. Every electronic device has tradeoffs, and that happens to be one of Mojos.


 

 ok thanks, it's just that mine is brand new and I read 8-10 hours, but I guess driving hd650 at pretty loud volume with some days not in use 7 hours is fine.


----------



## audi0nick128

grumpyoldguy said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> http://intona.eu/en/products
> 
> It accomplishes the same thing.




Hey there, 

I thought about using the Intona a few month back. 
I asked the customer service if it would work with a phone and they said it uses too much power and does not work with a phone unless you use a powered USB hub. 

Do you have any experience with a Mutec USB MC 3? 
Allways wondered how this would affect sound with Mojo... 

Cheers


----------



## harpo1

pete321 said:


> ok thanks, it's just that mine is brand new and I read 8-10 hours, but I guess driving hd650 at pretty loud volume with some days not in use 7 hours is fine.


 
 It will use a little bit of the battery when not in use.  If I fully charge mine and leave it for a week or so the next time I use it the battery will only stay on blue for 30 minutes to a hour.  If I use it right after a full charge it will stay on blue substantially longer.


----------



## pete321

harpo1 said:


> It will use a little bit of the battery when not in use.  If I fully charge mine and leave it for a week or so the next time I use it the battery will only stay on blue for 30 minutes to a hour.  If I use it right after fully charging it it will stay on blue substantially longer.


 
  
 Makes sense, my blue was pretty short, green and orange good, red not quite as long as the middle stages.


----------



## Mython

pete321 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > 7 hours is reasonable for Mojo.
> ...


 
  
  
 Yes.
  
 Please don't feel I'm being dismissive towards you. I understand Mojo costs a chunk of change, and it'd be nice if a charge lasted much longer, but it does a lot, under the hood, and there are trade-offs to having this level of DAC performance in a tiny pocket device. The amount of digital processing is truly (truly) groundbreaking and massively ahead of competing devices. If you care to read through some of Rob Watts' explanations, listed in post #3 of this thread, you'll get some idea of why Mojo is so different to its competitors.
  
 More on battery duration here: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/26190#post_13026947


----------



## pete321

mython said:


> Yes.
> 
> Please don't feel I'm being dismissive towards you. I understand Mojo costs a chunk of change, and it'd be nice if a charge lasted much longer, but it does a lot, under the hood, and there are trade-offs to having this level of DAC performance in a tiny pocket device. The amount of digital processing is truly (truly) groundbreaking and massively ahead of competing devices. If you care to read through some of Rob Watts' explanations, listed in post #3 of this thread, you'll get some idea of why Mojo is so different to its competitors.
> 
> More on battery duration here: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/26190#post_13026947


 
  
 No worries, didn't feel that way at all, it's better for battery life to recharge before complete discharge right? Maybe when it hits red?


----------



## SearchOfSub

theveterans said:


> I think it depends on the speakers. I tried Mojo, but preferred the Bifrost for my speakers. Mojo itself is IMO a tiny bit warmer than neutral which shines perfectly with brighter speakers and headphones while the Bifrost brings life to duller speakers in my experience. Of course, YMMV.





It's not really about using Mojo vs Bifrost as a dac only. It's about Mojo as a dac and an amp directly to drive speakers. The transparency will set it apart. Atleast that's how it was with Hugo.


----------



## Mython

pete321 said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


 
  
 I'm not sure what the precise chemistry of Mojos battery actually is, other than that it is some variant of lithium polymer. Generally-accepted wisdom does seem to concur with your above comment.
  
 Since we're on the topic, please remember that, when Mojo has reached a significant state of discharge, it is best to switch Mojo off before commencing charging, rather than use Mojo during charging. This isn't for safety, it's just good practice, in terms of power-draw. More on this in the aforementioned section of post #3, if it interests you.


----------



## pete321

mython said:


> I'm not sure what the precise chemistry of Mojos battery actually is, other than that it is some variant of lithium polymer. Generally-accepted wisdom does seem to concur with your above comment.
> 
> Since we're on the topic, please remember that, when Mojo has reached a significant state of discharge, it is best to switch Mojo off before commencing charging, rather than use Mojo during charging. This isn't for safety, it's just good practice, in terms of power-draw. More on this in the aforementioned section of post #3, if it interests you.


 

 I always have it off when I charge, thanks for the answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## apaar123

can its battery be replenished after some years?


----------



## Mython

apaar123 said:


> can its battery be replenished after some years?


 
  
 Yes, it definitely can, but it needs to be obtained from Chord, as it's a high-spec battery, not a generic one.
  
  
 Here is what John Franks (CEO of Chord) had to say about it:
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> We had the battery developed for only our mojo application. Done for us especially, It took Chord 3 years and many attempts to get the sheer ear thumping power density we have achieved in mojo. So I'd rather people didnt underestimate our design skills and I'd ask please don't think you can better it with a quick battery substitution as this can be risky or even dangerous.


 
  


mojo ideas said:


> .... the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand ....
> 
> ....Mojo has a plug on it so it's just an easy replacement for a shop technician Hugo batteries will need soldering in place though but this is also a low skilled job which would be require rarely if ever.
> John Franks.


 
  


rob watts said:


> The batteries are plug in and held into place via thermal sheet. Very easy to change by your dealer.
> 
> You should see more than 10,000 hours of use before the battery will need changing.
> 
> Rob


----------



## miketlse

pete321 said:


> I always have it off when I charge, thanks for the answers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Many other Mojo users would be delighted to achieve the same - what is your secret?


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> pete321 said:
> 
> 
> > I always have it off when I charge, thanks for the answers
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm so glad he didn't say he always charges when he has it off


----------



## canali

every 3rd/4th day or so i'll pop the mojo onto the recharger until that small white recharger light goes off...even if i haven't been using it
 due to slow trickle (same with my portable rechargers: i have to recharge them, too, or 'top them up' each few days due to a slight trickle drain).
 and i do this while not turned on....anyone else also do this?


----------



## GreenBow

canali said:


> every 3rd day or so i'll pop it onto the recharger until that small white recharger light goes off...even if i haven't been using it.
> and i do this while not turned on....anyone else also do this?


 
  
 Why? Do they go flat on their own? I assumed the Mojo battery holds its charge like any other battery.


----------



## canali

edited my post....it has a slight trickle drain...is natural on the battery type being used.
 try not using the mojo for a month and it'll go down to flashing yellow due to to this.
 so if it's not in use for some times (should you be using other daps/dacs instead)
 then just recharge it first.


----------



## GreenBow

canali said:


> edited my post....it has a slight trickle drain...is natural.
> try not using it for a month and it'll go down to flashing yellow due to to this.


 
  
 Yeah I guess I was being over-enthusiastic. Thinking back, ages ago buying Sanyo Enloop charger and batteries, I remember reading about how solidly they held charge. I suppose I was assuming all batteries did, whereas when thinking again, it was a plus point over other rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> Only if you listen to your music slowed down to about 10% of normal speed...
> 
> Then, to compensate, you just need to obtain a device to warp your perception of time, so it sounds normal!


 

 I must demo Dave! 
  
 I will find a way.  
  
 I will be well prepared, using a few select tracks that I know deeply.  
  
 I will find a way. 
  
 I will find a way...


----------



## Peter Hyatt

harpo1 said:


> It will use a little bit of the battery when not in use.  If I fully charge mine and leave it for a week or so the next time I use it the battery will only stay on blue for 30 minutes to a hour.  If I use it right after a full charge it will stay on blue substantially longer.


 

_*The Mojo is deliberately using its battery to scold you for neglect. *_


----------



## maxh22

peter hyatt said:


> I must demo Dave!
> 
> I will find a way.
> 
> ...




CamJam NYC is your chance. I will be there. Along with four of John and Robs creations (Mojo, Hugo, TT, and Dave). 

Another option if you cannot make it there is to visit a dealer and audition dave. But something tells me your bank account will be much lower than it once was after that visit


----------



## maxh22

mojo ideas said:


> X
> don't get hung up on the numbers actually Mojo has far more taps than either of the other two units. It's clocked at a slower rate to equal their performance while saving energy.




John, it was another user who mentioned that they were slightly disheartened after finding out they could get a Hugo or 2Qute for just a bit more than Mojo in their country. When he said you could get a brand new TT for just shy over $1,500 I was really interested. That website had a sight glitch not too long after that post was made.

I do recall that you answered my question a while back in regards to tap length. Mojo has twice the taps of Hugo and TT just run at half their speed to match their performance and to optimize battery life. Have you done some internal testing to see how long Mojo will last on battery with the code at full throtle? My guess is 1-4 hours at maximum but the battery must have been overheating due to all that processing power being used.


----------



## Mojo ideas

maxh22 said:


> John, it was another user who mentioned that they were slightly disheartened after finding out they could get a Hugo or 2Qute for just a bit more than Mojo in their country. When he said you could get a brand new TT for just shy over $1,500 I was really interested. That website had a sight glitch not too long after that post was made.
> 
> I do recall that you answered my question a while back in regards to tap length. Mojo has twice the taps of Hugo and TT just run at half their speed to match their performance and to optimize battery life. Have you done some internal testing to see how long Mojo will last on battery with the code at full throtle? My guess is 1-4 hours at maximum but the battery must have been overheating due to all that processing power being used.


 Don't know what is happening in Rumania could be the strange guy in a black cape that said he could give our batteries everlasting life just keep them away from crucifixes.


----------



## Nawin Sapchinda

did anyone try 
  
USB Dual Play And Charge Cable  
 for mojo is work well ?
  
 is hot ? over heat ?


----------



## pfurey89

Got my Mojo today. It is by far, the best audio purchase I've ever made. The hype is real and I would say if anything it's completely underpriced for how good this sounds. Completely changed all of my music for the best.


----------



## GreenBow

@miketlse To answer you last question, which by the way had me stumped. You were asking about specifically the effect of Mojo on my music. I could not give a blow by blow account of the five CDs I mentioned.
  
 I feel overall that when listening over speakers, the Mojo makes the air sound cleaner between me and the speakers. Like I can see further into the music.
  
 With my modest headphones it just sounds better. More accessible.
  
 My other DAC being the Meridian Explorer though, while a five star gadget, was never really perfect. Not taking anything away from it though.
  
 E.g. I was just listening to a track called The Dreaming, by Kate Bush. Just as the track is closing down, there two things happen that I never really noticed. First a pack of birds and wing-flaps. Then a guy says something in a foreign language, that I never noticed before. I am not saying that I never necessarily heard these events in the music before. However they never stood out clear what they were.
  
 It's almost haunting when you hear odd stuff like that. Like someone magically or spookily put stuff on tracks.


----------



## LaCuffia

I just got the Mojo today too....I obviously have to give it more time, but I am not getting the wow factor like I expected.  Quick comparison between using the Mojo and then just the iPhone - I am not sure things sound immeasurably better.  Louder that's for sure but have to pay closer attention to differences in clarity, sound stage, etc.   I am not giving up on the Mojo, as that would be foolish at this early stage, but need to overcome a bit of skepticism and doubt.


----------



## pfurey89

lacuffia said:


> I just got the Mojo today too....I obviously have to give it more time, but I am not getting the wow factor like I expected.  Quick comparison between using the Mojo and then just the iPhone - I am not sure things sound immeasurably better.  Louder that's for sure but have to pay closer attention to differences in clarity, sound stage, etc.   I am not giving up on the Mojo, as that would be foolish at this early stage, but need to overcome a bit of skepticism and doubt.


 

 What gear are you using?


----------



## Deftone

xtr4 said:


> which means we can potentially get a 2-4 hour Dave? Hahahaha


 
  
 lol, i like your thinking!
  
 but im sure its not going to happen any time soon.


----------



## AlexB73

lacuffia said:


> I just got the Mojo today too....I obviously have to give it more time, but I am not getting the wow factor like I expected.  Quick comparison between using the Mojo and then just the iPhone - I am not sure things sound immeasurably better.  Louder that's for sure but have to pay closer attention to differences in clarity, sound stage, etc.   I am not giving up on the Mojo, as that would be foolish at this early stage, but need to overcome a bit of skepticism and doubt.


 
 In my case, Mojo started sounding just OK after 80 hours of run. Full break-in took about 250 hours.
 People speak that brain get used to sound...
 But I'm an audiophile with 18 years of experiences. And I know that I can't get used to bad sound. Besides that I didn't listen Mojo when it was running during break-in.


----------



## canali

alexb73 said:


> In my case, Mojo started sounding just OK after 80 hours of run. Full break-in took about 250 hours.
> People speak that brain get used to sound...
> But I'm an audiophile with 18 years of experiences. And I know that I can't get used to bad sound. Besides that I didn't listen Mojo when it was running during break-in.


 
 interesting...is there any proven break in time for the mojo? has the chord team addressed this before?


----------



## LaCuffia

pfurey89 said:


> What gear are you using?


 

 I just tried it with the Meze 99 classics and a new iPhone 7 plus that I got a couple of weeks ago.  Granted, the music source is only the Amazon music app, which is not exactly high res in the first place, but I thought that's the Mojo's job anyway.   I intend to try the Mojo with the Sony Z1R tonight.  The Z1R is much more high end than the Meze so perhaps the strengths of the Mojo will be more revealing with that headphone.  I usually listen to vinyl at home, so I am not a digital audio expert.  I know very little about DAP's and different variations of digital music.
  
 Perhaps the iPhone 7 has a high quality DAC to begin with and the Mojo would only provide an incremental increase in sound quality, I don't know.  I haven't read prior comments of users with an iPhone 7.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> @miketlse To answer you last question, which by the way had me stumped. You were asking about specifically the effect of Mojo on my music. I could not give a blow by blow account of the five CDs I mentioned.
> 
> I feel overall that when listening over speakers, the Mojo makes the air sound cleaner between me and the speakers. Like I can see further into the music.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for describing the effects, it was not meant as a trick question.
 Some of us are posting the links to tracks which we think sound very good using the Mojo, and it is interesting to discover if there is a particular part of a track, or the way that an instrument is played, which caught our attention.
  
 I try and listen to as many tracks as I can, but am sometimes unsure if the section liked by the poster, has caught my attention, or just passed me by. 
  
 You are right about suddenly clearly hearing elements of tracks, that must always have been there, but never stood out from the background noise/music before.


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> interesting...is there any proven break in time for the mojo? has the chord team addressed this before?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/19455#post_12696849




rob watts said:


> Just brain break-in; in my experience new units sound the same as old units.
> 
> Rob


----------



## RPB65

lacuffia said:


> I just tried it with the Meze 99 classics and a new iPhone 7 plus that I got a couple of weeks ago.  Granted, the music source is only the Amazon music app, which is not exactly high res in the first place, *but I thought that's the Mojo's job anyway*.   I intend to try the Mojo with the Sony Z1R tonight.  The Z1R is much more high end than the Meze so perhaps the strengths of the Mojo will be more revealing with that headphone.  I usually listen to vinyl at home, so I am not a digital audio expert.  I know very little about DAP's and different variations of digital music.


 
  
 Exactly! Enjoy it. Nothing wrong with Amazon music. It sounds great via Mojo.


----------



## leaky74

Re the much talked about DAP module; I'm assuming the chances of it being compatible with streaming services is remote at best?


----------



## Deftone

pfurey89 said:


> Got my Mojo today. It is by far, the best audio purchase I've ever made. The hype is real and I would say if anything it's completely underpriced for how good this sounds. Completely changed all of my music for the best.


 
  
 many many people have been stunned by the sound quality and questioned why chord would even release it at a low price. i dont know either but im glad they did, i couldnt purchase a hugo because of the price so im happy now.


----------



## canali

guys quick question:
  
 i have most most of my music now ripped as cd or 24/192 flac (and streaming music) to my laptop.
 my smallish ktichen table doubles as my desk....considering buying a pair of
 used  self powered audioengine A5 monitors for only $US210.
  
 i presume i could use the mojo (or dragonfly red) as a dac from the laptop to the speakers?
 i know these speakers have their own dacs....but would also like to try to mojo or even dragonfly red.


----------



## Deftone

lacuffia said:


> I just got the Mojo today too....I obviously have to give it more time, but I am not getting the wow factor like I expected.  Quick comparison between using the Mojo and then just the iPhone - I am not sure things sound immeasurably better.  Louder that's for sure but have to pay closer attention to differences in clarity, sound stage, etc.   I am not giving up on the Mojo, as that would be foolish at this early stage, but need to overcome a bit of skepticism and doubt.


 
  
 let your brain adjust properly, some people think blind tests are flawed and now i believe them and ill tell you why. iv had mojo since launch but not to long ago i had to go without mojo for a couple weeks so i played straight from my phone, the music was so boring and flat it felt lifeless. i didnt like it, it wasnt what im used to hearing now.


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> guys quick question:
> 
> i have most most of my music now ripped as cd or 24/192 flac (and streaming music) to my laptop.
> my smallish ktichen table doubles as my desk....considering buying a pair of
> ...


 
  
 yes, no problem.


----------



## jwbrent

alexb73 said:


> In my case, Mojo started sounding just OK after 80 hours of run. Full break-in took about 250 hours.
> People speak that brain get used to sound...
> But I'm an audiophile with 18 years of experiences. And I know that I can't get used to bad sound. Besides that I didn't listen Mojo when it was running during break-in.


 

 Agreed. Digital equipment generally takes longer to burn-in.
  
 Burn-in for high end gear and speakers is a real phenomenon. The notion that one's hearing adapts to the sound of a new device, I'm sure, has validity with some users, but there are others who are able to discern changes in the overall character of a new purchase as it gets more time on it.
  
 In my own experience with the Mojo, the differences were subtle with my K712s, but more noticeable when used with my Raidho speakers.
  
 We all have different capabilities and experiences regarding this controversial issue.


----------



## Russell May

new mojo user here.
 apologies if this question has been asked before but i have searched in the FAQ and online generally and couldnt find an answer. I want to use the mojo as a DAC and connect it to my amplifier for my main system. I assume that the line out is from the headphone outputs, but what type of cable do i need to buy? which brands and specific cables do people recommend? my budget is approximately 30 to 50 GBP.
  
 thanks in advance


----------



## psikey

Got a 2nd Mojo and this has the hissing sound when charging. I know this was raised when they first came out but is this an issue needing replacement or nothing to be concerned about. Plays petfectly otherwise and dont want to return it if its not an issue.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## opienor

deftone said:


> let your brain adjust properly, some people think blind tests are flawed and now i believe them and ill tell you why. iv had mojo since launch but not to long ago i had to go without mojo for a couple weeks so i played straight from my phone, the music was so boring and flat it felt lifeless. i didnt like it, it wasnt what im used to hearing now.


 
  
 I have had the exact same experience. The last 2-3 months have been really busy so most of the time my phone was my only music companion when out of the house. Recently got back to listening a lot more to the Mojo, also on the go, and was really blown away all over by how good this thing sounds. So much space, clarity and dynamics. Sometimes almost like being there during the recording.


----------



## Mython

russell may said:


> new mojo user here.
> apologies if this question has been asked before but i have searched in the FAQ and online generally and couldnt find an answer. I want to use the mojo as a DAC and connect it to my amplifier for my main system. I assume that the line out is from the headphone outputs, but what type of cable do i need to buy? which brands and specific cables do people recommend? my budget is approximately 30 to 50 GBP.
> 
> thanks in advance


 
  
  
 Doesn't need to be anything expensive (though that's always an option)
  
 All you need is a cable with a 3.5mm plug on one end, and RCA Phono connectors at the other end:
  

  
 https://www.amazon.com/Ugreen-Plated-Auxiliary-Stereo-Splitter/dp/B00LM2Y2U4


----------



## Mython

leaky74 said:


> Re the much talked about DAP module; I'm assuming the chances of it being compatible with streaming services is remote at best?


 
  
 Do you mean the SD module?


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Doesn't need to be anything expensive (though that's always an option)
> 
> All you need is a cable with a 3.5mm plug on one end, and RCA Phono connectors at the other end:
> 
> ...


 
  I only use a cheap cable, but i suppose i could go wild for christmas, and upgrade to a £5 cable.


----------



## miketlse

leaky74 said:


> Re the much talked about DAP module; I'm assuming the chances of it being compatible with streaming services is remote at best?


 
 All will be revealed at CES 2017.


----------



## LaCuffia

deftone said:


> let your brain adjust properly, some people think blind tests are flawed and now i believe them and ill tell you why. iv had mojo since launch but not to long ago i had to go without mojo for a couple weeks so i played straight from my phone, the music was so boring and flat it felt lifeless. i didnt like it, it wasnt what im used to hearing now.


 

 good advice....I am actually already hearing some improvement after spending a bit more time since my last post.  I really like the volume control on it too.   It all depends on a particular headphone's sensitivity, but I haven't gone past red on volume.  It's already really loud.


----------



## Russell May

thanks for the quick reply. Am I crazy or is the completely absent from the FAQ section?


----------



## Mython

russell may said:


> thanks for the quick reply. Am I crazy or is the completely absent from the FAQ section?


 
  
  
 You are crazy.
  
  
 ...but don't worry, there are _lots_ of crazy people on head-fi


----------



## miketlse

russell may said:


> thanks for the quick reply. Am I crazy or is the completely absent from the FAQ section?


 
 No not crazy - i could not find such a cable in post #3 either.
  
 Being slightly crazy does help, and the easiest way to start training, is to make an innocuous comment about power cables or Hires music, and then run for cover when the debate starts.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> russell may said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the quick reply. Am I crazy or is the completely absent from the FAQ section?
> ...


 
  
  
 No it is there, but it's not in the microUSB cables section - it's lower down:
  

  
  
  
 I never added it to the microUSB cables section, as I wanted it to stand as a seperate topic.
  
 I might shuffle it around at some point, or maybe not. Undecided at this point.


----------



## GreenBow

canali said:


> guys quick question:
> 
> i have most most of my music now ripped as cd or 24/192 flac (and streaming music) to my laptop.
> my smallish ktichen table doubles as my desk....considering buying a pair of
> ...


 
  
 I use Q Acoustics BT3 which also have their own DAC. The Mojo is much better feeding the analogue input, for overall sound quality.
  
 I am using them currently as I write. I am watching Star Trek: The Next Generation (TV-series) on blue-ray.


----------



## maxh22

lacuffia said:


> I just tried it with the Meze 99 classics and a new iPhone 7 plus that I got a couple of weeks ago.  Granted, the music source is only the Amazon music app, which is not exactly high res in the first place, but I thought that's the Mojo's job anyway.   I intend to try the Mojo with the Sony Z1R tonight.  The Z1R is much more high end than the Meze so perhaps the strengths of the Mojo will be more revealing with that headphone.  I usually listen to vinyl at home, so I am not a digital audio expert.  I know very little about DAP's and different variations of digital music.
> 
> Perhaps the iPhone 7 has a high quality DAC to begin with and the Mojo would only provide an incremental increase in sound quality, I don't know.  I haven't read prior comments of users with an iPhone 7.


 
 I don't know what kind of music you listen to but pretty much every headphone, iem, or speaker I tried has benefited from Mojo. Even lower quality compressed music should receive a noticable boost.
  
 The biggest surprise of all was when my Logitech Z313 speakers were hooked up to Mojo. I usually just use the Realtek dac built onto the motherboard but just for fun wanted to see if they improved with Mojo.
  
 Oh boy.... The difference was very significant. The things that stood out was depth, soundstage, and focus. Before, everything sounded flat and decent. These are not audiophile speakers. Not even close. They are a mass produced consumer product and were sitting on my desk just being used for youtube videos and occasional netflix use. I never took them seriously at all.
  
 My gaming pc is quite the noisy environment so I have an Intona and Uptone Regen hooked up and these two do an excellent job cleaning up the signal before feeding it to Mojo. 
  
 Mojo hooked up to these inexpensive speakers improved everything across the board in a way I simply couldn't believe. Instruments started to sound more realistic, you could hear the starting and stopping of notes,  the sound had more weight to it. The difference was also very apparent in movies. Mojo brought forth so much micro and macro detail, it was almost overwhelming. These speakers are not as good as many midfi headphones and never will be but they did improve to a substantial degree when Mojo was hooked up to them.
  
 PS: Mojo was not the first external dac I tested these speakers with. I previously tested them with the Modi 2 and Dacmagic. Those two did improve the sound but it wasn't as noticable or substantial. It wasn't worth the effort to have them hooked up.


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> guys quick question:
> 
> i have most most of my music now ripped as cd or 24/192 flac (and streaming music) to my laptop.
> my smallish ktichen table doubles as my desk....considering buying a pair of
> ...




Please don't purchase the A5. I had the A5 and just a year after my purchase it started 'crackling' and became unlistenable a few weeks after that. There is a design flaw with the AudioEngine A5 that has leaking capacitors which completely makes them useless. Google it, you'll find a lot of unhappy owners. At least consider the A5+ if wanting to go with AudioEngine, which is supposed to fix the issue. I haven't tried them personally as I swore off AudioEngine after my experience. 

And yes, Mojo will plug straight in to the 3.5mm input in the A5, no need for a 3.5mm to RCA cable.

Edit: The speakers have their own amplifier, but not their own DAC.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mojo ideas said:


> X
> don't get hung up on the numbers actually Mojo has far more taps than either of the other two units. It's clocked at a slower rate to equal their performance while saving energy.


 
  
 To be clear... we're talking about filter structure here, right? Not filter response? So it's the same response, same number of coefficients, just with twice as many parallel multiplies at half the rate? Saying one has more taps implies there is better achievable control over things like rolloff in the stopband or passband ripple, but if it's actually the same number of taps just structured differently then the response is identical.


----------



## SearchOfSub

lacuffia said:


> I just tried it with the Meze 99 classics and a new iPhone 7 plus that I got a couple of weeks ago.  Granted, the music source is only the Amazon music app, which is not exactly high res in the first place, but I thought that's the Mojo's job anyway.   I intend to try the Mojo with the Sony Z1R tonight.  The Z1R is much more high end than the Meze so perhaps the strengths of the Mojo will be more revealing with that headphone.  I usually listen to vinyl at home, so I am not a digital audio expert.  I know very little about DAP's and different variations of digital music.
> 
> Perhaps the iPhone 7 has a high quality DAC to begin with and the Mojo would only provide an incremental increase in sound quality, I don't know.  I haven't read prior comments of users with an iPhone 7.





I have not heard the iPhone 7 but I notice some heaephones sound better straight out from source like iPad, iPhone etc no matter what the dac/amp is in-between. One of the reasons might be another device, another distortion. And any device will bring distortion. 

100% you will hear more clarity/transparency over iPhone 7 and headphones vs. having Mojo in between. But tradeoff for me was (in comparison to my ipad mini4 to headphones) rough edges becoming more refined, a more precise imaging and better bass with Mojo. All miniscule ofcourse with overall sound having a darker smoother tone. Musical tone was the biggest difference for me over a brighter tone with rough edges on the ipad mini4 which got absolutely annoying as time went on.

 I think in terms of initial listening, details won't be much different from source vs. source + Mojo to your headphones. Over time, I think Mojo might win over in terms of smooth tone and refinement. Though ipad to source might make it sound more clear, i think the rough edges will still be there and it's almost like having tizzy treble all over and everywhere on the music which is pretty annoying. 


But I can see why some members just prefer source to headphones and is the main reason why I am just getting a AK70 (DAP) and good musical IEM/Heaephone and calling it a day for portable system. Not worth DAC/AMP etc at this price range.

Straight from music source to heaephone. From A to B and done.

For speakers home use setup, different story.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> I have not heard the iPhone 7 but I notice some heaephones sound better straight out from source like iPad, iPhone etc no matter what the dac/amp is in-between. One of the reasons might be another device, another distortion. And any device will bring distortion.
> 
> 100% you will hear more clarity/transparency over iPhone 7 and headphones vs. having Mojo in between. But tradeoff for me was (in comparison to my ipad mini4 to headphones) rough edges becoming more refined, a more precise imaging and better bass with Mojo. All miniscule ofcourse with overall sound having a darker smoother tone. Musical tone was the biggest difference for me over a brighter tone with rough edges on the ipad mini4 which got absolutely annoying as time went on.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry, but straight from and iPhone is not more transparent than with the Mojo. You're not talking about an analogue signal with its own distortion added here. You are feeding a digital sampled file data to the Mojo, the same as the iPhone 7 sending the data to the small DAC built in to the Lightning to headphone adaptor, or the inferior internals (compared to Mojo) of the older iPhone/iPad. By bypassing the 'cheap' DAC in the source gear you are simply feeding the digital file to the Mojo which will handle the conversion of the source file to analogue much better than the iPhone. The 'increased' clarity/transparency is likely noise from the 'cheap' internal audio hardware affecting the noise floor modulation creating a brighter sound which is often mistaken for detail.

There are many considerations also, like output impedance, THD+N, crosstalk, Dynamic range. Simply put the Mojo will be more transparent to the source file as it will bypass the audio hardware internals of the source gear to convert the digital data much better. You aren't 'adding' the Mojo's sound to the source's audio hardware sound.

Edit:

Put another way, think of it like this:

File storage > software decoder > inferior internal DAC/amp

Vs 

File storage > software decoder > superior external DAC/amp

You can't bypass the file storage and software decoder in either scenario so the better choice is the superior audio hardware in the external device to convert the decoded bitstream to analogue.


Edit2: I am in no way debating the choice to just use a portable player for the sake of convenience or 'good enough' quality when not wanting to stack.


----------



## LaCuffia

Update: initial impressions wrong. The Mojo + iPhone with my Sony Z1R is sounding pretty awesome!


----------



## SearchOfSub

If we're talking within software side only that might be correct. Even within software side, I do notice difference in sound between different music apps like Jriver vs Tidal stream etc. 

You can't bypass Mojo's distortion out of the equation, it's an active device, it will bring it's own distortion level. Unless you want to suggest Chord made a distortion free active hardware device with its own private code on top of it, releasing it for $599.00. I'd rather pick this up then their Dave line or any of their upcoming DAC. 

I disagree. It's still a hardware device that is active on top of it. It has its own gain, power supply, capacitors and resistors along with voltage swings. This would add upto a whole different distortion to the overall sound. Your music source from a PC, Tablets, phones are also active devices on hardware level (not even gonna get into it on software level) and they also have these exact same parts. Even the magical Mojo cannot bypass these distortions for them.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> If we're talking within software side only that might be correct. Even within software side, I do notice difference in sound between different music apps like Jriver vs Tidal stream etc.
> 
> You can't bypass Mojo's distortion out of the equation, it's an active device, it will bring it's own distortion level. Unless you want to suggest Chord made a distortion free active hardware device with its own private code on top of it, releasing it for $599.00. I'd rather pick this up then their Dave line or any of their upcoming DAC.
> 
> I disagree. It's still a hardware device that is active on top of it. It has its own gain, power supply, capacitors and resistors along with voltage swings. This would add upto a whole different distortion to the overall sound. Your music source from a PC, Tablets, phones are also active devices on hardware level (not even gonna get into it on software level) and they also have these exact same parts. Even the magical Mojo cannot bypass these distortions for them.




You are completely missing the fact that the Mojo (or any external DAC) *completely bypasses the internal audio hardware so nothing is added*. If the external hardware measures better then that is the better option to use, unless one prefers the tonality of the inferior internal hardware.

Edit: When using an *external DAC* the source is only used for the file storage and software decoding. Everything else is bypassed. When using an *external amp* you are then using the internal DAC so then you will be adding more distortions to the source. The Mojo is an *external DAC* so the *source hardware is irrelevant*.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> You are completely missing the fact that the Mojo (or any external DAC) *completely bypasses the internal audio hardware so nothing is added*. If the external hardware measures better then that is the better option to use, unless one prefers the tonality of the inferior internal hardware.





I do get what you are meaning to say. The chip A in source is replaced with chip A from Mojo(?) on software level. But you cannot completely replace chip A without capacitor/resistors, etc.backing them up inorder for it to work from hardware level. And when they work, it brings distortion.

 The CHIP is a physical device, and any physical device will bring it's own distortion. Otherwise, Mojo might just be another Tidal, or Roon, or Sonarworks, or any EQ softwares out there and even they bring distortion on software level.

2 different active devices coming from different devices. Simply put, it has its own gain. And any gain is a a gain of a layer that brings its own positives and negatives to the table.The Mojos positives for me being smoother signature and refinement, but the trade off is losing transparency and clarity from source because of its gain.

It's really the same concept as Mojo own internal design of having output through line out from the dac. not adding another stage/gain like traditional dacs+amp combo to make it transparent as it is.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> I do get what you are meaning to say. *The chip A in source is replaced with chip A from Mojo(?) on software level*. But you cannot completely replace chip A without capacitor/resistors, etc.backing them up inorder for it to work from hardware level. And when they work, it brings distortion. The CHIP is a physical device, and any physical device will bring it's own distortion. Otherwise, Mojo might just be another Tidal, or Roon, or Sonarworks, or any EQ softwares out there and even they bring distortion on software level.
> 
> 2 different active devices coming from different devices. Simply put, it has its own gain. And any gain is a a gain of a layer that brings its own positives and negatives to the table.
> 
> The Mojos positives for me being smoother signature and refinement, but the trade off is losing transparency and clarity from source because of its gain pretty much.




Nope. Again, the Mojo _does_ replace the source hardware. It's not a software device. *The source hardware is bypassed and not active, or in the signal path*. Null. Useless. Not used. Waste of space. 

The software decoded signal either goes to the internal audio hardware or to external audio hardware with DACs. There is no addition. One or the other.


----------



## pfurey89

Funny how subjective this all is. To me the Mojo totally opened up my music, but my buddy can't tell the difference between the iPhone 6 headphone port and the Mojo. Very interesting to me how much this stuff varies.


----------



## SearchOfSub

The DAC dosent output sound and decode on its own. It needsc apacitors, resistors, power supply etc in-order for it to work and power up the chip.

You have these things running on source level, then same things running on Mojo. If it were JUST the DAC that is getting switched, it might make sense, but Mojo's internal hardwiring along with its own power supply and voltage swings is what makes the distortion. 

Capacitors, resistors, volume level, power output causes distortion. Not the DAC chip itself necessarily.


----------



## SearchOfSub

pfurey89 said:


> Funny how subjective this all is. To me the Mojo totally opened up my music, but my buddy can't tell the difference between the iPhone 6 headphone port and the Mojo. Very interesting to me how much this stuff varies.





For me personally, I'd just start with Hugo. You'll be able to hear difference for average consumer more. It's $1000 more but brings much more euphonic listening time and time again. In the end that's what it's all about anyway.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> The DAC dosent output sound and decode on its own. It needsc apacitors, resistors, power supply etc in-order for it to work and power up the chip.
> 
> You have these things running on source level, then same things running on Mojo. If it were JUST the DAC that is getting switched, it might make sense, but Mojo's internal hardwiring along with its own power supply and voltage swings is what makes the distortion.
> 
> Capacitors, resistors, volume level, power output causes distortion. Not the DAC chip itself necessarily.




Of course the Mojo (or any DAC/amp) has it's own measurements. Same with any internal DAC/amp. If the external DAC/amp measures better and _the internal DAC/amp is not used _where do you see any downside? You still fail to realize that what I'm saying is that the decoded source bitstream either goes to the internal hardware or the external hardware. *Not both at the same time to cause an additive effect on distortion*. FACT. So once again, the Mojo does not add distortion to the source as the source's audio hardware IS COMPLETELY BYPASSED when feeding an external DAC. 

I'm sorry, no offence, but why is this so hard to comprehend?


----------



## Deftone

searchofsub said:


> If we're talking within software side only that might be correct. Even within software side, I do notice difference in sound between different music apps like Jriver vs Tidal stream etc.
> 
> You can't bypass Mojo's distortion out of the equation, it's an active device, it will bring it's own distortion level. Unless you want to suggest Chord made a distortion free active hardware device with its own private code on top of it, releasing it for $599.00. I'd rather pick this up then their Dave line or any of their upcoming DAC.
> 
> I disagree. It's still a hardware device that is active on top of it. It has its own gain, power supply, capacitors and resistors along with voltage swings. This would add upto a whole different distortion to the overall sound. Your music source from a PC, Tablets, phones are also active devices on hardware level (not even gonna get into it on software level) and they also have these exact same parts. Even the magical Mojo cannot bypass these distortions for them.


 
  
 i dont even...


----------



## xtr4

x relic x said:


> Of course the Mojo (or any DAC/amp) has it's own measurements. Same with any internal DAC/amp. If the external DAC/amp measures better and _the internal DAC/amp is not used _where do you see any downside? You still fail to realize that what I'm saying is that the decoded source bitstream either goes to the internal hardware or the external hardware. *Not both at the same time to cause an additive effect on distortion*. FACT. So once again, the Mojo does not add distortion to the source as the source's audio hardware IS COMPLETELY BYPASSED when feeding an external DAC.
> 
> I'm sorry, no offence, but why is this so hard to comprehend?




Just to add on, since iPhone 7's DAC is now external in the headphone dongle, what Relic is saying is even more accurate in this context since the lightning port is used as data output only.


----------



## ThomasHK

pfurey89 said:


> Funny how subjective this all is. To me the Mojo totally opened up my music, but my buddy can't tell the difference between the iPhone 6 headphone port and the Mojo. Very interesting to me how much this stuff varies.




I don't find that so hard to comprehend. Differences between two DAC/amp choices are rather small in the grander scheme of things. You need to have experience and know what to listen for. Differences in subjective experience between 2 headphones are (dare I say it) always larger. 

Subjectively 
FR (i.e. Headphone response) > DAC/amp > file format (not talking about lossy here)

Edit: having said that, I always recommend people spend relatively more on the headphones than their DAC/amp. You'll get more bang for your buck in terms of sound quality improvements.


----------



## maxh22

xtr4 said:


> Just to add on, since iPhone 7's DAC is now external in the headphone dongle, what Relic is saying is even more accurate in this context since the lightning port is used as data output only.


 
 This ^
  
 In both cases, the Lightning adapter and Mojo are used as an external dac while the iPhone is the source.


----------



## LaCuffia

After initially not noticing an appreciable difference in sound through the iPhone I have to amend to say there is indeed a significant upgrade with the Mojo - most noticeable in the separation of instruments and soundstage. It's fuzzier and more congested without the Mojo. The Mojo also improves lesser quality recordings to a greater degree. Note that this is with the Sony Z1R as opposed to the Meze 99. I am sure this mirrors other people's experiences- some headphones just pair better than others whether it because of impedance, sensitivity, overall quality, etc.


----------



## maxh22

lacuffia said:


> After initially not noticing an appreciable difference in sound through the iPhone I have to amend to say there is indeed a significant upgrade with the Mojo - most noticeable in the separation of instruments and soundstage. It's *fuzzier* and more *congested* without the Mojo. The Mojo also improves lesser quality recordings to a greater degree.


 
  
  
 You hit the nail on the head! Here is an analogy from Rob:
  
 "Its a bit like looking through a SLR camera with it out of focus. Turn the image into focus, the image depth improves, but width is less as you have a smaller and more tightly focused image. The same is true with audio."


----------



## LaCuffia

Update #2: The Mojo rules. That is all.


----------



## Deftone

I don't think iv heard any iems that unleashed the full potential of mojo, I see it this way, the iems are the slightly frosted window hindering the amazing view outside (mojo) although the es3/ie800 have the best clarity personaly experienced this far.


----------



## nmatheis

lacuffia said:


> Update: initial impressions wrong. The Mojo + iPhone with my Sony Z1R is sounding pretty awesome!







lacuffia said:


> After initially not noticing an appreciable difference in sound through the iPhone I have to amend to say there is indeed a significant upgrade with the Mojo - most noticeable in the separation of instruments and soundstage. It's fuzzier and more congested without the Mojo. The Mojo also improves lesser quality recordings to a greater degree. Note that this is with the Sony Z1R as opposed to the Meze 99. I am sure this mirrors other people's experiences- some headphones just pair better than others whether it because of impedance, sensitivity, overall quality, etc.







lacuffia said:


> Update #2: The Mojo rules. That is all.




Nice progression of thoughts as you acclimated to Mojo's sonic capabilities!


----------



## Naugrim

deftone said:


> I don't think iv heard any iems that unleashed the full potential of mojo, I see it this way, the iems are the slightly frosted window hindering the amazing view outside (mojo) although the es3/ie800 have the best clarity personaly experienced this far.


 
 I think the Mojo will be the bottleneck for my Noble Encores...


----------



## Bengkia369

naugrim said:


> I think the Mojo will be the bottleneck for my Noble Encores...




Bottleneck for your Nobles Encores? 
Then which dap or DAC is not a bottleneck, care to share?


----------



## Deftone

naugrim said:


> I think the Mojo will be the bottleneck for my Noble Encores...




I highly doubt that but try one and tell us your impressions


----------



## Naugrim

bengkia369 said:


> Bottleneck for your Nobles Encores?
> Then which dap or DAC is not a bottleneck, care to share?


 
 I have no idea  I'm just saying I expect that they will sound better with a better DAC - assuming there is one or that is possible..sorry to imply otherwise


----------



## SearchOfSub

For those that are borderline unable to comprehend English/any language.

1. Mojo bypasses the DAC part of the audio source (PC/Tablet/phone) and takes it over bypassing the internal DAC of the source. It wouldn't add any more distortion when it gets to your headphone. Clarity and transparency would be kept the same from the source when it gets to your headphone.

Incorrect because we are not just replacing the small little DAC chip. You have to look at it from a perspective of adding an active device (Mojo) and any additional gain would mask and veil the sound due to its own nature of hardware therein. (capitence,power supply unit noise, resistors etc.)


----------



## Deftone

you know when you keep knocking but then you realize no one is home...


----------



## SearchOfSub

deftone said:


> you know when you keep knocking but then you realize no one is home...





You first compare audio to a set of windows.


----------



## Deftone

Not a set just one


----------



## SearchOfSub

deftone said:


> Not a set just one





Unable to comprehend the context of the messege. A single or a set of window is still glass and nothing to do with audio.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> For those that are borderline unable to comprehend English/any language.
> 
> 1. Mojo bypasses the DAC part of the audio source (PC/Tablet/phone) and takes it over bypassing the internal DAC of the source. It wouldn't add any more distortion when it gets to your headphone. Clarity and transparency would be kept the same from the source when it gets to your headphone.
> 
> *Incorrect because we are not just replacing the small little DAC chip*. You have to look at it from a perspective of adding an active device (Mojo) and any additional gain would mask and veil the sound due to its own nature of hardware therein. (capitence,power supply unit noise, resistors etc.)




Of course you aren't just replacing the DAC chip. _You are replacing the entire internal audio hardware implementation when outputting a digital signal_, which is highly likely inferior when compared to a device like the Mojo.

Quite simply an internal DAC/amp also requires resistors, Voltage rails, capacitors, and has unit noise. The difference is that the external DAC/amp is likely much better implemented. They share the same source from the SoC to output a digital bitstream, but once that bitstream is output you bypass the audio hardware internals completely to use the external audio hardware, so *you aren't using two active hardware components*, and there is no increase of the internal gain because it isn't being used. One implementation or the other, not both


----------



## SearchOfSub

You are suggesting all capitence, resistence and voltage swings/power output etc gets bypassed as a whole from the source to the external DAC. This is false. All lanes in active devices (desktop PC) are shared with one another. Ultimately coming from PSU. Just because you use an external DAC, this does not mean the noise of the source (PC) PSU becomes irrelevant. The noise is still there from the source external DAC or not.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> You are suggesting all capitence, resistence and voltage swings/power output etc gets bypassed as a whole from the source to the external DAC. This is false. All lanes in active devices (desktop PC) are shared with one another. Ultimately coming from PSU. Just because you use an external DAC, this does not mean the noise of the source (PC) PSU becomes irrelevant. The noise is still there from the source external DAC or not.




Up to the DAC they would share the same noise, yes. Of course you want to keep it as noise free as possible. You have been saying that the Mojo is less transparent because it is _an active stage added to an active stage_. This is not true. Both internal or external components share the flaws of the source, no getting around that, but from there the external device takes over and the internal AUDIO HARDWARE is bypassed completely. The source noise flaws are a moot point because both internal and external audio hardware would be at its mercy. I'd also rather have a better designed power supply and circuit driving the better external audio hardware. Also, with optical, or USB galvanic isolation you can mitigate the noise from the source power supply using an external DAC.

Regardless. I don't think this conversation will go anywhere with you so I'm respectfully bowing out.


----------



## xtr4

searchofsub said:


> You are suggesting all capitence, resistence and voltage swings/power output etc gets bypassed as a whole from the source to the external DAC. This is false. All lanes in active devices (desktop PC) are shared with one another. Ultimately coming from PSU. Just because you use an external DAC, this does not mean the noise of the source (PC) PSU becomes irrelevant. The noise is still there from the source external DAC or not.


 
  
 Iphone 7 only:
 Battery -> Internal Circuit -> SoC -> Lightning port -> DAC Dongle -> Headphone
  
 Iphone 7 + Mojo:
 Battery -> Internal Circuit -> SoC -> Lightning port -> Mojo -> Headphone
  
 So how does the Mojo ADD anything again and not be as transparent?


----------



## psikey

deftone said:


> I don't think iv heard any iems that unleashed the full potential of mojo, I see it this way, the iems are the slightly frosted window hindering the amazing view outside (mojo) although the es3/ie800 have the best clarity personaly experienced this far.


 
  
 I tried my Shure SE846 IEM's with my Mojo against some Sennheiser HD 800 and I still preferred my Shures. I didn't end up getting the HD800's.


----------



## SearchOfSub

I am not 100% sure what you mean by active stage. The device is active if it has its own PSU and able to control electricity/electrons. A monitor is an active device. If you were talking in terms of gain, I was referring to the gain of the active device and system in its entirity. Not just the audio gain. Voltage gain, power gain, current gain etc. are all gains and will result in the final audio quality. Lesser is always better if the audio device is half decent IMO. This is reason why id rather just go straight from source like a DAP (AK line)to the headphone if I were to do it all over again for a portable setup.

OFC if Rob decides to make something like a DAP that has the features of AK and more, I'd be purchasing one.
But until then, AK (source) to headphone is best IMO for THIS price range portable setup.


----------



## Bengkia369

You don't have to worry too much about PSU as most of us are running battery operated DAP.


----------



## SearchOfSub

bengkia369 said:


> You don't have to worry too much about PSU as most of us are running battery operated DAP.





PSU was just one of the examples. There are other factors that would come into play as well.


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> I am not 100% sure what you mean by active stage. The device is active if it has its own PSU and able to control electricity/electrons. A monitor is an active device. If you were talking in terms of gain, I was referring to the gain of the active device. Not just the audio gain. Voltage gain, power gain, current gain etc. are all gains and will result in the final audio quality. Lesser is always better if the audio device is half decent IMO. This is reason why id rather just go straight from source like a DAP (AK line)to the headphone if I were to do it all over again for a portable setup.
> 
> OFC if Rob decides to make something like a DAP that has the features of AK and more, I'd be purchasing one.
> But until then, AK (source) to headphone is best IMO for THIS price range portable setup.




Ok, you're a little more clear here. I thought you were referring to the gain of the built in amp when using the Mojo. Regardless, both the internal or an external DAC/amp need to suffer the consequences of the source's noise (unless using optical or galvanic isolation) so I would rather use the better performing DAC/amp in this case. Obviously you feel differently.


----------



## SearchOfSub

This is more like it.


Iphone 7 only:
Battery -> Internal Circuit -> Headphone

Iphone 7 + Mojo:
Battery -> Internal Circuit (as a whole system) -> SoC -> Lightning port -> Battery -> Mojo -> Internal Circuit (as as whole system)-> Headphone

Anyway, moving on.


----------



## halloweenman

mojo ideas said:


> X
> don't get hung up on the numbers actually Mojo has far more taps than either of the other two units. It's clocked at a slower rate to equal their performance while saving energy.




John, am I correct in understanding this to mean Mojo has more taps than Hugo? Given Mojo also measures better than Hugo and that it appears to be Rob's and your preferred portable DAC, do you both feel Mojo offers better sound quality than Hugo?


----------



## x RELIC x

searchofsub said:


> This is more like it.
> 
> 
> Iphone 7 only:
> ...




LOL, 

Not quite. More like:

iPhone 7 only:
*Battery -> Internal Circuit -> SoC -> lightning port* -> DAC/amp dongle as a whole system (rather cheap one too sharing noisy power with everything else) -> headphones

iPhone 7 + Mojo:
*Battery -> Internal Circuit -> SoC -> lightning port*/USB cable -> Clean Mojo Battery -> Mojo DAC and 'whole system' (quality design with very good output measurements) -> headphones

I'd say what you replace with the Mojo over the cheap dongle from an iPhone 7 is a far better choice and the output measurements show this to be true. But you mentioned the AK70, which also measures worse with more distortion on the output than the Mojo. You believe it's better because it's a bunch of small components in the same package. I can't debate what you're convinced is true so I'll leave it at that.

This time I'm bowing out. Apologies for the detour people. Cheers.


----------



## SearchOfSub

x relic x said:


> Ok, you're a little more clear here. I thought you were referring to the gain of the built in amp when using the Mojo. Regardless, both the internal or an external DAC/amp need to suffer the consequences of the source's noise (unless using optical or galvanic isolation) so I would rather use the better performing DAC/amp in this case. Obviously you feel differently.





I too prefer source (ipad mini or PC) + Mojo than source alone. It sounds better overall and that's what I said from the very first post. Transparency is lost a tad over source alone, but other things WITH Mojo gets improved (imaging/refinement/bass). But wanted to clear some facts out on my end about transparity and clarity etc. 

But neverthless, the idea still remains less in the chain is more - for me. Ofcourse the final outcome of your sound will be dependent on the quality of the devices.

But ideally, I'd go with Chord DAP/DAC/AMP all in ONE unit to Heaephones vs. Chord DAP, Chord DAC, Chord Amp in 3 seperate units out to headphones. Obviously for the reasons I have stated in the past few posts.


----------



## Mojo ideas

lacuffia said:


> Update: initial impressions wrong. The Mojo + iPhone with my Sony Z1R is sounding pretty awesome!


It takes a while sometimes enjoy the coming weeks your preceptions will forever be remade.


----------



## spook76

naugrim said:


> I have no idea  I'm just saying I expect that they will sound better with a better DAC - assuming there is one or that is possible..sorry to imply otherwise




Of course if you buy a Chord Dave or other Summit-Fi DAC it may and probably would make your Nobel K10 Encores sound better but then you would lose the portability. The Chord Mojo is certainly not a bottleneck to my Shure KSE1500s. The Mojo pairing makes my KSEs sing and I do not believe their is a better portable DAC available.


----------



## WillTirta

Hey guys, i am a proud owner of chord mojo for one month..
I have been using it with my nexus 6 all the time..but today suddenly my nexus and mojo won't connect..
Firstly i think my cable occured some problem so i decided to buy a new otg usb micro..but it also not working..
Anybody know or has the similar problem.?? Is it the mojo the cable or simply my android device problem?
Btw i have tried in samsung 7 and it also not dtected mojo..is s7 not native with mojo?

Please help


----------



## miketlse

willtirta said:


> Hey guys, i am a proud owner of chord mojo for one month..
> I have been using it with my nexus 6 all the time..but today suddenly my nexus and mojo won't connect..
> Firstly i think my cable occured some problem so i decided to buy a new otg usb micro..but it also not working..
> Anybody know or has the similar problem.?? Is it the mojo the cable or simply my android device problem?
> ...


 

 Have you got the OTG cable plugged in the right way round?
 Some cables have the two USB plugs wired differently, so will only work if the correct plug is used at the phone end.


----------



## Danthrax

I've had my mojo for about 11 months now, recently I started noticing electrical noises sometimes while the device is on coming out of the headphones. Has anyone else noticed this? My unit also seems to be running warmer than usual.


----------



## GreenBow

Please does anyone know whether the Sony DAP like NWZ-A17:
  
 1. allow us to turn off up-sampling
 2. also if they are in bit-perfect mode out of the USB port?


----------



## rkt31

@SearchOfSub, external dacs take the same digital data which is being used by the source to convert it to analog by the in built chip. see there are two components in dap, cd players or any other digital music player. first is the data reader ( in cd player it is laser , in dap it is the circuit which reads the stored data in the memory and generates the digital bit stream) and second is the dac which takes the digital data and converts it to analog and output the analog via headphone or RCA out. many cd players and daps have the facility to output the digital bitstream via optical or coaxial . this bit stream is identical to what is being fed to internal dac chip . now that identical data stream can be fed to external dacs. if external dacs suffer from added distortion then why would the companies offer so much more expensive dacs ? digital data can be transmitted exactly like it was in the cd player or dap over the long distance with wire, optically or wirelessly. there may some issues of jitter or rfi emi noise which can be tackled easily .


----------



## corius

searchofsub said:


> I am not 100% sure what you mean by active stage. The device is active if it has its own PSU and able to control electricity/electrons. A monitor is an active device. If you were talking in terms of gain, I was referring to the gain of the active device and system in its entirity. Not just the audio gain. Voltage gain, power gain, current gain etc. are all gains and will result in the final audio quality. Lesser is always better if the audio device is half decent IMO. This is reason why id rather just go straight from source like a DAP (AK line)to the headphone if I were to do it all over again for a portable setup.
> 
> OFC if Rob decides to make something like a DAP that has the features of AK and more, I'd be purchasing one.
> But until then, AK (source) to headphone is best IMO for THIS price range portable setup.


 
  
 Your argument is spurious as it involves no discussion on actual injected noise or even sound quality!
  
 You might as well say an Apple Nano is better than an AK380 because it has less components.
  
 Time to move on


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mojo ideas said:


> It takes a while sometimes enjoy the coming weeks your preceptions will forever be remade.


 

 I took note of what I first heard with Mojo in Chicago "Beginnings" horn section.   Although this was impressive, 6 months later, revisiting it and comparing reveals my ability to discern more distinction of the instruments; not limited to just the horns.   The cymbals sustain is something I also compare then and now, and even the 'scratch' of the acoustic guitar strings is clearer.   
  
  The overall experience?
  
  
  
 Stunning.


----------



## Deftone

corius said:


> Your argument is spurious as it involves no discussion on actual injected noise or even sound quality!
> 
> You might as well say an Apple Nano is better than an AK380 because it has less components.
> 
> *Time to move on*


 
  

  
  


peter hyatt said:


> I took note of what I first heard with Mojo in Chicago "Beginnings" horn section.   Although this was impressive, 6 months later, revisiting it and comparing reveals my ability to discern more distinction of the instruments; not limited to just the horns.   The cymbals sustain is something I also compare then and now, and *even the 'scratch' of the acoustic guitar strings is clearer.*
> 
> The overall experience?
> 
> ...


 
  
 i agree and i really like the way mojo renders cymbals and drum hits.


----------



## LaCuffia

anyone compare the Mojo/mobile phone set up v. Onkyo DP-X1 and can provide comments?


----------



## jmills8

lacuffia said:


> anyone compare the Mojo/mobile phone set up v. Onkyo DP-X1 and can provide comments?


You asking this on the mojo thread then mojo/phone. By both and you experience it.☺


----------



## Mython

danthrax said:


> I've had my mojo for about 11 months now, recently I started noticing electrical noises sometimes while the device is on coming out of the headphones. Has anyone else noticed this? My unit also seems to be running warmer than usual.


 
  
 What device are you using as a transport with Mojo?


----------



## Danthrax

mython said:


> What device are you using as a transport with Mojo?


 
 I'm going out of my pc via optical or usb, the power is being supplied by an anker powerport 5 that was mentioned in the post about which usb power bricks to use.


----------



## Mython

> Originally Posted by *Danthrax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 The next time you hear this noise, please check what charge level Mojo has, at that immediate point in time.
  
 When Mojo is _*in use*_, it may (in some circumstances) gradually discharge, even with a charger plugged-in. If Mojo becomes substantially discharged, it will draw more current from the attached charger, and when that happens, it might be that the charger may generate noise (and especially if you are using a charger cable with fairly high resistance).
  
 This is not the only possible cause of the electrical noise you have described, but it is interesting that you said Mojo is running quite warm when it happens, this may concur with the possible cause.
  
  
  


Spoiler: Related post from Rob Watts






rob watts said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > ancipital said:
> ...


----------



## esm87

How do mojo and qp1r compare? Not as in, which is better as I will end up with fairly biased results from both threads but from sound characteristics. 

If someone listened blind at same level, would it be easy to pick them out? What sound qualities do they bring?


----------



## canali

i would so love to see a blind listening test among various daps and dac/amps.
 toss in the mojo, ifi micro idsd, dragonfly red and some daps even.
  
 ensure controls are in place, keeping  everything the same for consistency: volume levels, recording, equipment etc
 take away the placebo effect....now that would be interesting.


----------



## PhilW

esm87 said:


> How do mojo and qp1r compare? Not as in, which is better as I will end up with fairly biased results from both threads but from sound characteristics.
> 
> If someone listened blind at same level, would it be easy to pick them out? What sound qualities do they bring?


 
  
 QP1r is warmer.


----------



## JohnM-73

maxh22 said:


> When you get a replacement Mojo please let us all know whether the problem was fixed. I occasionally hear some whinning from Mojo but it always turned out to be a dieing cable that was the issue.




Hi there.

Just an update that I received the replacement Mojo this morning from Gary at Analogue Seduction. I assume it's from an earlier batch as it doesn't have the machined in QR code on the side, which is a relief as I'm not a fan of that addition, but it was new/sealed. Happy to report no issues with charging and of course it sounds as marvellous as ever! Very happy 

Cheers,

John.


----------



## esm87

canali said:


> i would so love to see a blind listening test among various daps and dac/amps.
> toss in the mojo, ifi micro idsd, dragonfly red and some daps even.
> 
> ensure controls are in place, keeping  everything the same for consistency: volume levels, recording, equipment etc
> take away the placebo effect....now that would be interesting.



Based on pure SQ, no EQ, blind testers headphone of choice with say 10 songs of own choosing between 10 different daps. I think the results would be very interesting, as there would be no hype or product bias



philw said:


> QP1r is warmer.


Is it right to take warmer as more bassier? Cheers


----------



## betula

danthrax said:


> I've had my mojo for about 11 months now, recently I started noticing electrical noises sometimes while the device is on coming out of the headphones. Has anyone else noticed this? My unit also seems to be running warmer than usual.


 

 Based on my similar experience with another 11 months old Mojo I would suggest to check the battery life. My unit's battery life dropped to around 4 hours (from the usual 7-8). It might not be the problem in your case, but I think it is worth a try to find out. If you have this very rare problem (only with some early production units), Chord will replace your Mojo under warranty.


----------



## canali

esm87 said:


> Based on pure SQ, no EQ, blind testers headphone of choice with say 10 songs of own choosing between 10 different daps. I think the results would be very interesting, as there would be no hype or product bias
> Is it right to take warmer as more bassier? Cheers


 
  
 agree....
  
 i remember a documentary showing how strong is the placebo effect....a bunch of qualiifed, licenced sommeliers were asked to participate
 in a wine tasting comparing some low-mid grade wine with a bottle 4-5x the expense....the testers, on one experiment, had just simply swapped the wine from one bottle to another, when asking for the comments....and of course the 'expensive' labelled wine (but was really the inferior one) had pretty good scores.


----------



## esm87

canali said:


> agree....
> 
> i remember a documentary showing how strong is the placebo effect....a bunch of qualiifed, licenced sommeliers were asked to participate
> in a wine tasting comparing some low-mid grade wine with a bottle 4-5x the expense....the testers, on one experiment, had just simply swapped the wine from one bottle to another, when asking for the comments....and of course the 'expensive' labelled wine (but was really the inferior one) had pretty good scores.


no doubt in my mind, the results would shock a few participants. I think that's only the true way to know what is the best for you personally. Obviously, required features etc could be dialled in then the dap count may be down to a control of 5 etc.

Would be really interesting, would be a good video with results and reactions being filmed at the end, cool youtube video...


----------



## canali

esm87 said:


> no doubt in my mind, the results would shock a few participants. I think that's only the true way to know what is the best for you personally. Obviously, required features etc could be dialled in then the dap count may be down to a control of 5 etc.
> 
> Would be really interesting, would be a good video with results and reactions being filmed at the end, cool youtube video...


 
 agree...the results might not so much show which is best, inasmuch the sonics and signature that we prefer in a device, just as we all seek particular characteristics in, say, a chardonnay: some like it steely/minerally...some like it more full bodied/oaky, buttery...some like both.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

searchofsub said:


> If we're talking within software side only that might be correct. Even within software side, I do notice difference in sound between different music apps like Jriver vs Tidal stream etc.
> 
> You can't bypass Mojo's distortion out of the equation, it's an active device, it will bring it's own distortion level. Unless you want to suggest Chord made a distortion free active hardware device with its own private code on top of it, releasing it for $599.00. I'd rather pick this up then their Dave line or any of their upcoming DAC.
> 
> I disagree. It's still a hardware device that is active on top of it. It has its own gain, power supply, capacitors and resistors along with voltage swings. This would add upto a whole different distortion to the overall sound. Your music source from a PC, Tablets, phones are also active devices on hardware level (not even gonna get into it on software level) and they also have these exact same parts. Even the magical Mojo cannot bypass these distortions for them.


 
  
 Your statements are categorically wrong.
  
 The phone has far more sources of analog noise and distortion than Mojo does... It's impossible to understate how much more. Without question the isolation from all that crap that you get from using digital out into the Mojo combined with the flat response makes this setup MASSIVELY more transparent than using the analog path on an iPhone. Without question. I'm actually surprised that anyone on the planet would even suggest otherwise.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

deftone said:


> i dont even...


 
  
 I should have just stopped reading when the poster talked about switching pin *in*compatible chips "on a software level". How the heck is a nontrivial hardware modification done on a "software level"???


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

danthrax said:


> I'm going out of my pc via optical or usb, the power is being supplied by an anker powerport 5 that was mentioned in the post about which usb power bricks to use.


 
  
  
 You have power plugged in on the Mojo while using it? If you unplug the power and let run on battery, does the noise go away?


----------



## theveterans

canali said:


> i would so love to see a blind listening test among various daps and dac/amps.
> toss in the mojo, ifi micro idsd, dragonfly red and some daps even.
> 
> ensure controls are in place, keeping  everything the same for consistency: volume levels, recording, equipment etc
> take away the placebo effect....now that would be interesting.


 
  
 IMO the results will conclude that the sound coming out from all DACs/Amps (tube or solid state)/DAPs (that have measurements far below human's ability to differentiate) is indistinguishable with double blind testing.


----------



## canali

theveterans said:


> IMO the results will conclude that the sound coming out from all DACs/Amps (tube or solid state)/DAPs (that have measurements far below human's ability to differentiate) is indistinguishable with double blind testing.




Wouldn't that be revelatory...turn off the koolaid taps...am sure there would be diffs, just maybe not as significant as we'd like to think...or maybe there would be.


----------



## NaiveSound

When is this CES or whatever show that the new module will be announced or released... Can't wait.

I wonder now... Will a mojo 2 also be announced in the next year? (I think mine is great, nothing to improve really) but just asking.


----------



## gabrihamlincoln

Anyone try the Mojo with Etymotic ER-4XR? Good combo?


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> When is this CES or whatever show that the new module will be announced or released... Can't wait.
> 
> I wonder now... Will a mojo 2 also be announced in the next year? (I think mine is great, nothing to improve really) but just asking.




https://www.ces.tech


Chord does not produce products with a short lifespan. Your Mojo won't be replaced anytime soon with a new model.


----------



## RPB65

Lavricable update - iPhone 6S+ with iOS 10.2.1 (14D10) public beta, I have just updated to this and it IS working with my non-modded Lavricable.


----------



## RPB65

deftone said:


> I don't think iv heard any iems that unleashed the full potential of mojo, I see it this way, the iems are the slightly frosted window hindering the amazing view outside (mojo) although the es3/ie800 have the best clarity personaly experienced this far.


 

 I have. Kaiser Encore


----------



## gikigill

Preparing for the Battle Royale.


----------



## Mojo ideas

naivesound said:


> When is this CES or whatever show that the new module will be announced or released... Can't wait.
> 
> I wonder now... Will a mojo 2 also be announced in the next year? (I think mine is great, nothing to improve really) but just asking.


 that's we've been thinking too. So we've concentrated on our modules cables pack and cases to enhance Mojos usability. I hope you'll be delighted with our Up coming CES announcements


----------



## miketlse

x relic x said:


> https://www.ces.tech
> 
> 
> Chord does not produce products with a short lifespan. Your Mojo won't be replaced anytime soon with a new model.


 

 Yes,
  
 Phone manufacturers make products with maybe 6 months/1 year lifecycle.
 In contrast Chord seem to be nearer the standard 7 year lifecycle for consumer goods.
  
 In effect, the nearest that you will get to Mojo V2, is the SD module, which will extend the functionality available with the original Mojo.


----------



## HiFiChris

gikigill said:


> Preparing for the Battle Royale.


 
  
 Any early impressions you'd like to share?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

rpb65 said:


> Lavricable update - iPhone 6S+ with iOS 10.2.1 (14D10) public beta, I have just updated to this and it IS working with my non-modded Lavricable.


 

 Same here.  
  
 Lavricable responded immediately to me when the iOS update failed.  They shipped quickly, too.


----------



## jarnopp

peter hyatt said:


> Same here.
> 
> Lavricable responded immediately to me when the iOS update failed.  They shipped quickly, too.




My Taobao cable is still working. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/9075#post_12243732
It must have an authentic chip. It is slightly less reliable than the Apple CCK though, because it has require me to restart the phone a couple times to restore it. My CCK has only behaved like that once or twice.


----------



## AndrewH13

philw said:


> QP1r is warmer.




Haha, to my ears exact opposite 

Mojo more detailed but softer, slightly warmer and touch rolled off treble. QP1R more forthright, extended and harder hitting. 

Love both, use mid-centric 846's with QP1R, the very open Noble Katanas with Mojo.


----------



## canali

gikigill said:


> Preparing for the Battle Royale.


 
 great!  if you can toss into the mix a dragonfly red and black, too, it would be interesting.
 will these be double blind testings?
  
 hope you'll get a few people in there....then the term 'best' might also take on different meanings.
 but you can still break it down into various categories, too ie balance, bass, musical, etc.
  
 this should be interesting....looking forward to your impressions and *many thanks for your efforts.*


----------



## canali

new iFi black...or dragonfly black?
  
 hifi can get soooo weird at times.
 we all strive for 'the best' rated this or that in audio...but how 
 many of us do the same for the car we drive?
 even if you had a dozen people with the same assets, income, education
 (etc etc) all scouting for the same priced vehicle range, you'd get different purchases...
 and everyone would most likely be happy, feeling they have _the best_ and don't have to argue for it
 ...or don't have to defend their position...but is not always so with hifi, lol.


----------



## NaiveSound

mojo ideas said:


> that's we've been thinking too. So we've concentrated on our modules cables pack and cases to enhance Mojos usability. I hope you'll be delighted with our Up coming CES announcements




When you say module , do you mean a file player somewhat or just extender (adpators) and cable variations?


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > that's we've been thinking too. So we've concentrated on our modules cables pack and cases to enhance Mojos usability. I hope you'll be delighted with our Up coming CES announcements
> ...


 
  
  
 You follow this thread, so I'm sure you've seen JF's recent remarks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
  


mojo ideas said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gut feeling that Chord will showcase their SD card module in CES'17
> ...


 
  
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> peterv2 said:
> 
> 
> > thats good! is there a release date for the solution?
> ...


----------



## gikigill

canali said:


> great!  if you can toss into the mix a dragonfly red and black, too, it would be interesting.
> will these be double blind testings?
> 
> hope you'd get a few people in there....then 'the term best' might also take on different meanings.
> ...




I'll try and get hold of the Dragonflies.


----------



## gikigill

hifichris said:


> Any early impressions you'd like to share?




Mojo slightly ahead, for the time being.


----------



## canali

interesting news from Neil Young...now he's considering entering the high res streaming business with the Pono player.
[size=24.57px]Neil Young is turning Pono into a high-res music streaming service[/size]  
 http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/12/13929516/pono-lossless-music-streaming-service-pivot-neil-young
  
_Young is working to start up a Pono streaming service that will focus on high-resolution music that can be streamed to a phone, he tells Rolling Stone. _
_“We’re gonna re-emerge as a streaming service and a high-res download offer,” he said during an interview. _
_“We provide the best that's available. Full resolution music, great sounding music.”_
  
interesting to see what happens....looks like streaming is here to stay.


----------



## Mython

canali said:


> interesting news from Neil Young...now he's considering entering the high res streaming business with the Pono player.
> [size=24.57px]Neil Young is turning Pono into a high-res music streaming service[/size]
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/12/13929516/pono-lossless-music-streaming-service-pivot-neil-young
> 
> ...


 
  
 mehhh.... Neil Young says a _lot_ of things...


----------



## canali

mython said:


> mehhh.... Neil Young says a _lot_ of things...


 
 oh i hear you...and the article even alludes to that...but we'll see.
 just hope music quality (esp portable) continues to improve into 2017 with more options for us all.


----------



## RPB65

Lavricable update - *Its not working anymore *
 iPhone 6S+ with iOS 10.2.1 (14D10) public beta,
  
 So, I updated to the above iOS, plugged in Lavricable to test it and all is ok. Then tonight I listen to music and all is ok.
 I then decided to use the original Apple CCK cable with Mojo module and compare a track using this to the Lavricable.
 Yeah, I shouldn't have done that! The Apple CCK cable has somehow 'broken' the Lavricable from working. Now the Lavricable will not work again.
 I have rebooted the iPhone and tried it again and it's still no good. Oh well. I shall await the final and proper release of iOS before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Mython

rpb65 said:


> Lavricable update - *Its not working anymore *
> iPhone 6S+ with iOS 10.2.1 (14D10) public beta,
> 
> So, I updated to the above iOS, plugged in Lavricable to test it and all is ok. Then tonight I listen to music and all is ok.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 I appreciate you updating us all on the functionality of the Lavricable with iOS, but, if I may speak candidly, we have witnessed iOS betas break Lavricable functionality _*several*_ times, now, so I just don't understand why anyone with a Lavricable would continue trying new iOS betas. Why not just learn the lesson, alight from that rollercoaster, and use only final-release iterations of iOS, from now on?


----------



## jwbrent

canali said:


> interesting news from Neil Young...now he's considering entering the high res streaming business with the Pono player.
> [size=24.57px]Neil Young is turning Pono into a high-res music streaming service[/size]
> 
> 
> ...




Those of us who still buy CDs or hi res downloads are going the way of dinosaurs ...


----------



## canali

jwbrent said:


> Those of us who still buy CDs or hi res downloads are going the way of dinosaurs ...


 
  
 lol...seriously i think there is a place for both.
  
 for example, I just quit my streaming to spotify premium
 (but will take it up again given I got some computer speakers) and was moving towards
 buying CDs and high res flac.....but this said i think there is a huge place for streaming too:
 it's allowed me to discover new forms of music and artists....then if i like what I hear I'll go 
 and buy a well produced CD or Flac file.


----------



## RPB65

canali said:


> lol...seriously i think there is a place for both.
> 
> for example, I just quit my streaming to spotify premium
> (but will take it up again given I got some computer speakers) and was moving towards
> ...


 

 I'm of the opposite opinion nowadays. Streaming can be done at CD quality and you have gazillions of albums at your disposal. Listen via a Mojo and you have supreme musicalnessability! 
 Or buy CD's and waste a load of money. I get why you want hi-res. I still buy some even though the Mojo means I don't need hi-res anymore.
 Via a voucher I got a great discount on a one year subscription to Qobuz Sublime. Not only is it CD quality streaming but I can stream any bought hi-res at the hi-res rates as well. What with that and my Amazon Music I get free, I can see no reason EVER to buy a CD again. There is no point.


----------



## Mython

rpb65 said:


> canali said:
> 
> 
> > lol...seriously i think there is a place for both.
> ...


 
  
  
 Streaming is wonderful - you get to 'save money' by giving away your money each month, in order to own nothing.


----------



## RPB65

mython said:


> Streaming is wonderful - you get to 'save money' by giving away your money each month, in order to own nothing.


 

 Nope. It is all summed up nicely above by canali. Like him I stream a lot of CD's that have no interest in keeping. I have heard so many new artists like this, yet once I have listened I will not be going back to it. The ones I like I will buy hi-res if I can. These will be the ones I keep playing in the future. Before I started streaming I had many CD's that were a waste of money. Now they sit in a cupboard doing what? May as well use them for coasters. To me thats the best of what streaming is about. Sample everything you like and buy the ones you know you want to listen to for evermore.


----------



## Mython

That depends on how long you subscribe - if you subscribe short-term, to listen to loads of possible purchases, yes, but if you remain subscribed for ages, then the cost-vs-benefit ratio would (IMO) drop-off.


----------



## canali

mython said:


> Streaming is wonderful - you get to 'save money' by giving away your money each month, in order to own nothing.


 
 not so simple a proposition.
  
 do you own all those shows you watch on tv? probably not right...it's also called a monthly subscription.
  
 or more specically for music 'rentals' at $10/mo, or even $20 if you feel tidal hifi is any better than spotify premium (..my 2 cents, nada) it's also a great deal.
 and let's be honest: even with the music that we own we're continuously upgrading as new 'remasters' or xrcds or sacds come out.
 there is a new release each yr or so for many artists classics.
  
 one good thing: streaming at $10/mo and having unlimited access to a HUGE horizon of music is fabulous....and so too are the prices of CDs (now considerably lowered) if you wish to go out and buy your music.


----------



## Mython

Last time I looked, music streaming services were more expensive in Europe than USA/Canada.
  
 As for TV, we have about 70 free channels in the UK, over-the-air, and I literally haven't rented a movie in more than a decade.
  
  
 Each to their own


----------



## canali

i hear you...and luckily I rent 1-3 movies/per month from $2-5/a pop thru my local provider
 (once i get a new Oppo 203 or 205 coming out (see dar below), then i'll also
 buy dvds again, perhaps.
  
*Dar's thoughts....*
  
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/06/tidal-hifi-puts-a-cd-store-in-your-house/
Tidal Hifi puts a CD store in your house  
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/12/more-than-just-a-disc-spinner-oppo-digitals-udp-203/
More than just a disc spinner: OPPO Digital’s UDP-203  
 bottom line: streaming is pretty cheap for us in N.America...and luckily so ,too is CD buying.
 will be interesting to see what happens over the next 2 yrs in both industries.


----------



## Deftone

I'm with mython on this one I want a physical CD collection because music is what I really love and this way I also get controll over what master I listen to, try do that on tidal or spotify...


----------



## Deftone

Something I'd like to see in this new dap module for mojo (if it even exists) a auto shut off feature, it's something I've wanted on mojo for a year. I, like many others go to sleep listening to music, now let's say mojo has a full charge and I play 1 album but fall asleep just before it ends. That's a full 8 hours charge gone when I wake up, it would be a very nice feature if it shut off after say 10 minutes of recieving no signal. Now I could leave the charger plugged in while I do this but I never have liked leaving electronics on charge while I sleep.


----------



## warrior1975

jwbrent said:


> Those of us who still buy CDs or hi res downloads are going the way of dinosaurs ...




I'm sorry, but what is a cd?  I honestly don't recall my last cd purchase. I do miss them in a weird way.


----------



## Mython

warrior1975 said:


> jwbrent said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us who still buy CDs or hi res downloads are going the way of dinosaurs ...
> ...


 
  
  
 If you need to ask, then you can't afford one


----------



## Deftone

jwbrent said:


> Those of us who still buy CDs or hi res downloads are going the way of dinosaurs ...




Then I guess I should move to Japan.

"Japan, the world's second largest music market, is completely obsessed with CDs. In fact, of all music sales in the country, 85% are CDs, whereas in other countries, digital is the leader, or in progressive spots where streaming has now taken over, such as Sweden."


----------



## SearchOfSub

canali said:


> great!  if you can toss into the mix a dragonfly red and black, too, it would be interesting.
> will these be double blind testings?
> 
> hope you'll get a few people in there....then the term 'best' might also take on different meanings.
> ...




I have a DFR vs. Mojo.

Tonally DFR brighter. Mojo wins bass hands down. Extension little more articulate on Mojo. Imaging and soundstage little better on Mojo.

Mojo better overall dac/amp. Worth $300.00 more? For me yes.


----------



## SearchOfSub

miketlse said:


> A slightly different emphasis





Well they have had their own audio coding (ALAC) and streaming service (iTunes) so it's not so cut and dry that they are soley after the MONEY without any knowledge and backaround in Audio. Their track record shows they have been interested in Audio long before Beats. I don't know what you consider high quality, but their streaming/downloadable service such as iTunes can play upto 192/24 bit. And iTunes have the biggest international library as of today out of all streaming services out there.


----------



## Boerd

I don't post much but I have to say this (Chord Mojo) is powerful. I just received my LCD-4 headphones and it can drive them so loud, it's unbelievable. Effortless sound. Chord Mojo is well worth the money I spent on it.


----------



## canali

deftone said:


> I'm with mython on this one I want a physical CD collection because music is what I really love and this way I also get controll over what master I listen to, try do that on tidal or spotify...


 
 there are different masters you can listen to....esp with the more popular bands who've been around long enough and the collections are huge
 (ie Queen, roy orbison etc)
  
 but i hear you...this is why i'm also buying my collection now....and you can't beat the good prices of amazon (though a friend suggest xrcds, too but $$$).
 but for trying to understand who does a particular master better (loudness wars, etc) i often head over to steve hoffman forums and read up before I buy.
 feel free to suggest other places to find out ratings of good masters aside from the loudness wars link some of you kindly offered me earlier.
 http://dr.loudness-war.info/album/list?artist=&album=


----------



## Bengkia369

boerd said:


> I don't post much but I have to say this (Chord Mojo) is powerful. I just received my LCD-4 headphones and it can drive them so loud, it's unbelievable. Effortless sound. Chord Mojo is well worth the money I spent on it.




What a way to describe Mojo!


----------



## rawkesh

I hear a click sound when I turn on/off my Mojo. Is this normal?

To be clear, the sound is not through the headphones but actually comes from the DAC unit.


----------



## rkt31

@SearchOfSub, a phone ( even an iPhone ) just because runs on battery and has both processing and dac in one box can't be and can never be better than phone +mojo . a logic given by you that phone has less electronics this better than phone +mojo is beyond comprehension. phone is just acting as transport to mojo . you read digital data from a cd, DVD , blu ray , SD card , micro SD card or wirelessly or from any other source on earth it will not matter for the dac . there may be only slight sound variations depending upon the jitter and noise from the transport which can be easily tackled . beauty of external dacs is that these can be fed from any compatible digital source. I use extremely cheap redmi s1 phone to feed hugo and mojo via Uapp app . sound from hugo fed by redmi s1 is not comparable at all with redmi direct sound.


----------



## rkt31

@rawkesh, yes it is there . it may be a kind of safety relay sort of thing .


----------



## rawkesh

rkt31 said:


> @rawkesh, yes it is there . it may be a kind of safety relay sort of thing .




Ah, I see. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## betula

mython said:


> Last time I looked, music streaming services were more expensive in Europe than USA/Canada.
> 
> As for TV, we have about 70 free channels in the UK, over-the-air, and I literally haven't rented a movie in more than a decade.
> 
> ...


 

 You just forget the £145.50 you ought to pay for a year of tv license in the UK to have that 70 'free' channels, which are rubbish anyway.
 I rather listen to music with Mojo and invest that money in audio.


----------



## mehdikh423

Hi what is best sounding player for ios with mojo?


----------



## Deftone

mehdikh423 said:


> Hi what is best sounding player for ios with mojo?


 whichever outputs bitperfect, have you read post #3 ?


----------



## lbbef

I know a few people who run a Mac Mini or Intel NUC or even a dedicated network transport like the Auralic Aries on a linear power supply. And people who use all sorts of fan, SATA, RAM, etc filters in a custom PC to ensure that they can output the best possible signal for their DACs.

I have not tried any of this so I wouldn't comment. But what I can say from experience is that different transports do affect the sound.

If only the world was perfect and everything was perfectly designed, then we would have to fuss over this.


----------



## RPB65

Whilst we're having the discussion about streaming and buying CD's, a lot of you mention on here about tying to find properly mastered music, etc.
 In terms of a CD, what am I looking for then? What information tells you how well it has been mastered?


----------



## Brooko

[Moderator Comment]
  
 Why - when I get a flag in this thread - do I need to go back and prune 20+ off-topic posts?
  
 Why do I need to state this over and over ........
  
 If you see the thread being hijacked *DO NOT REPLY *- simply flag the post, and let us handle it.
  
 I've just ejected one member for a month - if this continues, more will follow.  And this will include not only the instigators, but also those who choose to turn an off-topic post into a prolonged debate.
  
 Paul


----------



## spook76

I am sure this has been asked and answered and yes I have owned the Mojo for almost 14 months (first batch from Moon Audio) and used to be quite active on this thread but does resolution effect battery life? I notice with 96/24 or 192/24 a material reduction in battery life compared to 16/44.1. I assume the greater processing is why but since I do not even really understand the the difference between alternating and direct current I thought I would ask.


----------



## NaiveSound

I expect the SD module to be about 200$, what do you guys think


----------



## jarnopp

naivesound said:


> I expect the SD module to be about 200$, what do you guys think




I'm sure pricing is already worked out, but $200 seems way too low for what it would/could/should be. More like $400-600.


----------



## Mython

rawkesh said:


> I hear a click sound when I turn on/off my Mojo. Is this normal?
> 
> To be clear, the sound is not through the headphones but actually comes from the DAC unit.


 
  


rawkesh said:


> rkt31 said:
> 
> 
> > @rawkesh, yes it is there . it may be a kind of safety relay sort of thing .
> ...


 
  
  
  
  
 Yes, there definitely is a relay.
  


mojo ideas said:


> olewhiskey said:
> 
> 
> > Is the mojo suppose to click when you turn it on and click when you turn it off. Sounds like a switch. Is this normal?
> ...


 
  
  
 Be thankful Chord bothered to implement one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.   My old iBasso DX100 used to damn-near kill my CIEMs everytime I switched it off or on.


----------



## mehdikh423

deftone said:


> whichever outputs bitperfect, have you read post #3 ?




I read it but i just see uapp..any other suggestions?


----------



## junix

mehdikh423 said:


> Hi what is best sounding player for ios with mojo?


 

 I'm currently using HibyMusic and Onkyo HF Player.
 To me they both sound phenomenal with the Mojo.
  
*HibyMusic* is free, give it a try! 
*Onkyo* is free + an in-app purchase (a bit more than 10 $) for HD Player Pack, try the free version and see if you like it.
 I read somewhere that Chord test iDevices with this player..
  
 Of the two I prefer Onkyo HF Player (more refined user interface with a really nice EQ).


----------



## canali

junix said:


> I'm currently using HibyMusic and Onkyo HF Player.
> To me they both sound phenomenal with the Mojo.
> 
> *HibyMusic* is free, give it a try!
> ...


 
 i have the onkyo hf player too...esp for my 24/192 files
  
 also check out (free) *senn's ''captune''* available for both ios and android.
 https://en-us.sennheiser.com/captune-headphone-sound-app
  
 one distinguishing feature is the series of comparative A vs B EQ'd listening tests called 'sound check' that
 you can run thru to determine which sound you like.
 then you can use that for your music...for me what would be better would be to go thru all the a/b
 tests and then the app would divvy up a few selections based on your choices...but it doesn't...still a work in progress i guess.


----------



## WCDchee

Just wondering if anyone has compared a new and old mojo side by side?
  
 I've always found the mojo to be lush, smooth and warm. I just got myself a unit a few days ago, and with my portable setup I found it to be much less thick or smooth than I had remembered. I chalked it up to the transport pairing and perhaps this particular coaxial cable that I was trying.
  
 Two days later, I had the opportunity to compare it to an old set, one that had no doubt been used for a long time, and lo and behold, the old set was much thicker, lusher, and smoother.
  
 I'm not really certain what to make of this, since Rob Watts himself has noted that the mojo doesn't change with burn in, but I know what I heard. This was confirmed by a couple of other people around who were, too, pretty surprised by what they heard.
  
 Not trying to start an argument here, but just wanted to get some opinions. For those of you who strongly believe that burn in doesn't happen, I'm not keen on getting into an argument on that, I merely want to hear some experiences anyone might have comparing an old and new mojo side by side (not just comparisons from memory after a few hundred hours), thank you!


----------



## canali

wcdchee said:


> Just wondering if anyone has compared a new and old mojo side by side?
> 
> I've always found the mojo to be lush, smooth and warm. I just got myself a unit a few days ago, and with my portable setup I found it to be much less thick or smooth than I had remembered. I chalked it up to the transport pairing and perhaps this particular coaxial cable that I was trying.
> 
> ...


 
  
 burn in...another good subject (aside from daps and dac/amps) for a double blind test.


----------



## Mython

canali said:


> wcdchee said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if anyone has compared a new and old mojo side by side?
> ...


 
  
  
*Sanity* would be another good candidate for double-blind testing, but, strangely it seems to be something no audiophile ever considers relevant!


----------



## canali

mython said:


> *Sanity* would be another good candidate for double-blind testing, but, strangely it seems to be something no audiophile ever considers relevant!


 
 lol...yes...but with audio we've all entered 'the twilight zone'
  


  
  
 double blind would be my attempt out of the maze...but i also realize that in the end it's all largely personal and subjective, so 
 my quest is a bit fleeting.


----------



## maxh22

wcdchee said:


> Just wondering if anyone has compared a new and old mojo side by side?
> 
> I've always found the mojo to be lush, smooth and warm. I just got myself a unit a few days ago, and with my portable setup I found it to be much less thick or smooth than I had remembered. I chalked it up to the transport pairing and perhaps this particular coaxial cable that I was trying.
> 
> ...


 
 I think Mojo's sound signature varies a bit with volume. A few days ago I hooked up the Nighthawks to Mojo connected it to a mR/LPS-1 and the sound was smooth, wayyyy to smooth. Yesterday I listened again and the sound wasn't as smooth as a couple days ago. I look at Mojo and I see the volume is on double orange. Last time I had it on double red. As I lowered the volume more of that lushness and smoothness came back.


----------



## betula

wcdchee said:


> Just wondering if anyone has compared a new and old mojo side by side?
> 
> I've always found the mojo to be lush, smooth and warm. I just got myself a unit a few days ago, and with my portable setup I found it to be much less thick or smooth than I had remembered. I chalked it up to the transport pairing and perhaps this particular coaxial cable that I was trying.
> 
> ...


 

 I did not have a chance to compare them side by side, but my year old Mojo has recently been replaced with a brand new one. In the first 10-20 hrs I spent with the new unit I also asked myself the question, whether it sounds identical to the old one. Passing this mark I have no doubts anymore, that they do sound the same. Whether it is some minimal hardware burn-in or my brain had to readjust to the sound after a 3 week long 'mojolessness', I do not know. And I do not even care too much. Sometimes it is just better to listen to some music.


----------



## miketlse

rpb65 said:


> Whilst we're having the discussion about streaming and buying CD's, a lot of you mention on here about tying to find properly mastered music, etc.
> In terms of a CD, what am I looking for then? What information tells you how well it has been mastered?


 
  
 Mastering and Mix are two separate terms that often nowadays seem to be interchangeably, and can lead to arguments between audiophiles - so beware that you might have opened a can of worms.
  
 In simple terms the music signal from each instrument is recorded as a track, and then the recording engineer mixes these tracks, adjusts signal levels, highlights/decreases certain frequencies etc, until they are happy that this combination is now fit for sale to the public - this combination is called the master tape.
  
 Several decades ago, when everything was performed in the analogue mode, the first master was often kept at the recording studios, and copies of the master tape were sent to the pressing plants. Some of these copies, were then copied again, to send to further pressing plants, or cassette tape manufacturers, or CD pressing plants. Each time that you copy a tape, you reduce the quality of the signal a little bit. Also the tape storage conditions can affect the quality of the signal as well.
  
 Nowadays some of the old vinyl albums have been repressed many times, and also released many times on CD. When enthusiasts perform audio analysis on these CDs, they can often easily demonstrate that not all of the CD releases, were produced from the same master tape. The Steve Hoffmann forum contains many threads like this http://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/the-yes-cd-mastering-thread-new-version.324507/page-22 where the quality/merits of these various masters and CD releases is discussed/debated.
  
 In more recent decades, as recording moved almost entirely into the digital realm, it is easy to assume that all debate about masters would disappear - but far from it.
 Although the recording studio will keep the original version of the digital master, it is copies of this digital master that get sent to the CD pressing plant, each time that the music is re-released. Sometimes a sound engineer then remasters this music, to change the length of tracks, highlight/decrease some frequencies, adjusts bitrate and number of bits, etc, so that the music can now be rereleased on CD, SACD, DVDAudio, Bluray audio etc. The enthusiasts on the Hoffmann forum do try and analyse these re-releases, because if one is paying $50 for a SACD, you do not want to discover that your SACD has been produced from a 'master' that sounds worse than the original CD release.
  
 Similar remastering is performed also by some of the streaming services - Tidal is often mentioned. For some CDs, Tidal has a new master created, that in effect includes file compression, but of a less extreme form than MP3, and then this file is used to create the CD quality file that is streamed. So although the streaming is CD quality (bitrate and number of bits), the music is subtly different to the original CD version. Most people do not seem to care about this remastering, but it is a big issue for some purists.
  
  
 Some of this remastering is performed in the name of DRM, so that the recording company has the original master version of the music, and each independent release (on disc or streamed) involves a different version of the master, so if ever there is a legal dispute, the provenance of the digital file can be established. 
  
 To be honest, 99% of the public do not worry about the quality of the master used for CD/streaming releases, but to audiophiles the enjoyment of the sound of different releases can differ, and so the subject becomes important to them.


----------



## RPB65

miketlse said:


> Mastering and Mix are two separate terms that often nowadays seem to be interchangeably, and can lead to arguments between audiophiles - so beware that you might have opened a can of worms.
> 
> In simple terms the music signal from each instrument is recorded as a track, and then the recording engineer mixes these tracks, adjusts signal levels, highlights/decreases certain frequencies etc, until they are happy that this combination is now fit for sale to the public - this combination is called the master tape.
> 
> ...


 

 Incredibly detailed reply, thanks miketise!


----------



## miketlse

canali said:


> lol...yes...but with audio we've all entered 'the twilight zone'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Things are not what they seem - consider sound stages, where what you think you hear, can bear not a lot of resemblance to what was originally recorded.


----------



## RPB65

Ow my poor tinnitus! Guns N' Roses ain't helping,


----------



## Mython

rpb65 said:


> Ow my poor tinnitus! Guns N' Roses ain't helping,


 
  
  
 I'm sure there's a little pixie inside Mojo and Hugo, subliminally egging-on the listener, to keep increasing the volume... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 Perhaps Rob can confirm or refute my suspicion...


----------



## RPB65

mython said:


> I'm sure there's a little pixie inside Mojo and Hugo, subliminally egging-on the listener, to keep increasing the volume...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This sounds incredible, wow. Am picking out guitars from the edges of my head, the centre forward the vocals, far right more guitar. Brilliant.
 Volume! Nooooo, I cannae take anymore captain! I am 5 clicks below double Red.


----------



## LaCuffia

I've only had the Mojo for less than a week and I can't listen to music on my iPhone without it. The volume control is so impressive too. I can use it with any headphone or IEM. It even makes crappy Apple ear buds sound decent.


----------



## Boerd

mehdikh423 said:


> Hi what is best sounding player for ios with mojo?


 
  
 I am using JRiver and it sounds perfect to me.


----------



## faivecr

I have an iPhone 7 Plus. Currently I hear my music with my regular headphones and the lightning to 3.5 Apple adapter. As you know that cable adapter has a built in mini DAC. My question is: When I connect my headphones to the Mojo (previously hooked up with my iPhone via the camera kit) 3.5 jack I will have to do it using said Apple lightning to 3.5 adapter so, will the Mojo bypass the Apple adapter DAC so the sound I will get will be the one produced by the Mojo DAC? I wouldn't want to use the Mojo only as an amplifier of the Apple adapter DAC.


----------



## theveterans

faivecr said:


> I have an iPhone 7 Plus. Currently I hear my music with my regular headphones and the lightning to 3.5 Apple adapter. As you know that cable adapter has a built in mini DAC. My question is: When I connect my headphones to the Mojo (previously hooked up with my iPhone via the camera kit) 3.5 jack I will have to do it using said Apple lightning to 3.5 adapter so, will the Mojo bypass the Apple adapter DAC so the sound I will get will be the one produced by the Mojo DAC? I wouldn't want to use the Mojo only as an amplifier of the Apple adapter DAC.


 
  
 You buy the Camera connection kit since Mojo does not have a line in.


----------



## x RELIC x

faivecr said:


> I have an iPhone 7 Plus. Currently I hear my music with my regular headphones and the lightning to 3.5 Apple adapter. As you know that cable adapter has a built in mini DAC. My question is: When I connect my headphones to the Mojo (previously hooked up with my iPhone via the camera kit) 3.5 jack I will have to do it using said Apple lightning to 3.5 adapter so, will the Mojo bypass the Apple adapter DAC so the sound I will get will be the one produced by the Mojo DAC? I wouldn't want to use the Mojo only as an amplifier of the Apple adapter DAC.




You can't use the 3.5mm adaptor with the Mojo. You'd use the same CCK setup as any other Apple device because the Mojo will need a digital input. Think of the Mojo as a DAC only which drives headphones from its line-out stage. There is no seperate amp to allow an analogue input.


----------



## UNOE

Trying other dac's recently made me realize how great mojo is again. I really wish there was another release by Chord with a FPGA with just dac no batter and no LED's. something that could be always on powered by USB. I would buy one for my car and home powered monitors. I understand USB noise might kill performance. But I'm sure Chord could figure out how to make it clean enough.
I wonder how many people here would like something like that. Always on dac no power buttons or LED's.


----------



## ThomasHK

miketlse said:


> Similar remastering is performed also by some of the streaming services - Tidal is often mentioned. For some CDs, Tidal has a new master created, that in effect includes file compression, but of a less extreme form than MP3, and then this file is used to create the CD quality file that is streamed. So although the streaming is CD quality (bitrate and number of bits), the music is subtly different to the original CD version. Most people do not seem to care about this remastering, but it is a big issue for some purists.


 
 Do you have any source for this, because that's a pretty strong statement. The FLAC format on Tidal surely has no "file compression".


----------



## UNOE

unoe said:


> Trying other dac's recently made me realize how great mojo is again. I really wish there was another release by Chord with a FPGA with just dac no batter and no LED's. something that could be always on powered by USB. I would buy one for my car and home powered monitors. I understand USB noise might kill performance. But I'm sure Chord could figure out how to make it clean enough.
> I wonder how many people here would like something like that. Always on dac no power buttons or LED's.


 
 Rethinking this It would need a switch that would change the line out voltage from 1v to 2.5v or 3v or the more common used lineouts.  My car uses 1v and anything above that sounds terrible.


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> Mastering and Mix are two separate terms that often nowadays seem to be interchangeably, and can lead to arguments between audiophiles - so beware that you might have opened a can of worms.
> 
> In simple terms the music signal from each instrument is recorded as a track, and then the recording engineer mixes these tracks, adjusts signal levels, highlights/decreases certain frequencies etc, until they are happy that this combination is now fit for sale to the public - this combination is called the master tape.
> 
> ...




Nice post.


----------



## jwbrent

betula said:


> I did not have a chance to compare them side by side, but my year old Mojo has recently been replaced with a brand new one. In the first 10-20 hrs I spent with the new unit I also asked myself the question, whether it sounds identical to the old one. Passing this mark I have no doubts anymore, that they do sound the same. Whether it is some minimal hardware burn-in or my brain had to readjust to the sound after a 3 week long 'mojolessness', I do not know. And I do not even care too much. Sometimes it is just better to listen to some music.




Did your new one have the QR code between the headphone outputs?


----------



## jwbrent

wcdchee said:


> Just wondering if anyone has compared a new and old mojo side by side?
> 
> I've always found the mojo to be lush, smooth and warm. I just got myself a unit a few days ago, and with my portable setup I found it to be much less thick or smooth than I had remembered. I chalked it up to the transport pairing and perhaps this particular coaxial cable that I was trying.
> 
> ...




Does your new one have the QR code between the headphone outputs?


----------



## JPlaquia

faivecr said:


> I have an iPhone 7 Plus. Currently I hear my music with my regular headphones and the lightning to 3.5 Apple adapter. As you know that cable adapter has a built in mini DAC. My question is: When I connect my headphones to the Mojo (previously hooked up with my iPhone via the camera kit) 3.5 jack I will have to do it using said Apple lightning to 3.5 adapter so, will the Mojo bypass the Apple adapter DAC so the sound I will get will be the one produced by the Mojo DAC? I wouldn't want to use the Mojo only as an amplifier of the Apple adapter DAC.




You have to use a USB-C to USB adaptor ehich can be bought at apple stores for 7-8 USD.

Which looks like this 



Then use your regular micro usb to connect you phone to mojo. Then you'll have your mojo as dac amp. Been using this adapter on my v20 so probably it should work for you too .


----------



## odanovich

jplaquia said:


> You have to use a USB-C to USB adaptor ehich can be bought at apple stores for 7-8 USD.
> 
> Which looks like this
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If he is using an iphone 7, then he needs a lighting port to micro-usb dongle.   (not usb-c as shown in the photo above)   The recommendation works well for your LG V20 because your charging port is USB-C   however the iPhone 7 is not charged by USB-C ...  

 Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## odanovich

Anyone know where I can get a MoJo Belt Clip?!  I tried the Chord Mojo Case was but it didn't work out for my extended trip around the country....
  
 I was suuuuper disappointed with the chord mojo case...  However i purchased it from a local dealer without seeing it in person, so my expectations were not set appropriately.   If you simply want a well protective case for the MoJo, then you won't be disappointed with the quality of the build and the materials used. They are top notch. 
  
  
 The main reason I was disappointed was because this case does not assist you in using the Mojo on the go while moving around.   To me, the entire selling point of the Mojo is for MOBILE use... which to me is the abillity to move / travel around with great music easily.  
  
 This case does anything but that.  I just took an extended trip from San Antonio, to Chicago, San Francisco, Minnesota, then back to San Antonio.  My experience with the Case was most annoying than anything else.  The problem is the Mojo can't fit in a pocket because there are two cords connected to it: (OTG and Headphones)  and the wrist strap attachment for the case is laughably useless...
  
 If I was to build a case for the Mojo, it would absolutely be a BELT CLIP case..  That way, my phone can stay in my pocket and the OTG cable can extend out and pop into the Mojo on my hip... then my headphone cables could attach from my hip and up through my shirt.  This would allow for easy volume adjustment as the three glowing dots would be easily accessible at my waist.   
  
  
 Overall traveling with the mojo was an extreme hassle that I don't believe most people would put up with.  Although the plane rides were epic and enjoyable (once I was finally sitting for hours) the hassle of moving around the airport and in vehicles was an extreme pain in the ass....
  
  
 PLEASE MAKE A BELT CLIP ATTACHMENT FOR THIS CASE!     That way I can truly experience Mobile Joy.


----------



## x RELIC x

jplaquia said:


> You have to use a USB-C to USB adaptor ehich can be bought at apple stores for 7-8 USD.
> 
> Which looks like this
> 
> ...




Nope. You need the lightning to camera adaptor, commonly called the CCK (Camera Connection Kit). Without the MFI chip inside the cable the iDevice will not output the digital signal. The USB C to USB adaptor may work with your Android device, but won't with the Apple device to output a digital signal.

What's required is this:

Apple Lightning to camera adaptor

Plus another USB cable like the one included with the Mojo:



Or 

You can purchase the add-on module meant to swallow the bulk of the CCK without using an extra USB cable:



Or

There is also all-in-one third party cables with the MFI chip, like the Lavricable, that one can purchase to reduce bulk.

ALL THIS INFORMATION IS IN THE THIRD POST OF THIS THREAD.


----------



## miketlse

thomashk said:


> Do you have any source for this, because that's a pretty strong statement. The FLAC format on Tidal surely has no "file compression".




I will try to find a source for you.
I think that you misunderstand file formats, because FLAC is a file compression format, but lossless.


----------



## JPlaquia

odanovich said:


> If he is using an iphone 7, then he needs a lighting port to micro-usb dongle.   (not usb-c as shown in the photo above)   The recommendation works well for your LG V20 because your charging port is USB-C   however the iPhone 7 is not charged by USB-C ...
> 
> 
> Just wanted to clarify.






x relic x said:


> Nope. You need the lightning to camera adaptor, commonly called the CCK (Camera Connection Kit). Without the MFI chip inside the cable the iDevice will not output the digital signal. The USB C to USB adaptor may work with your Android device, but won't with the Apple device to output a digital signal.
> 
> What's required is this:
> 
> ...




Sorry my bad, I thought the iPhone 7 and 7 plus usb port is already USB type c thats why I recommended using the said adaptor.

Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## x RELIC x

jplaquia said:


> Sorry my bad, I thought the iPhone 7 and 7 plus usb port is already USB type c thats why I recommended using the said adaptor.
> 
> Thanks for correcting me.




The issue is Apple's requirement to have Apple certification which is why the MFI chip from the CCK is required to output a digital signal. Chord won't release their proprietary tech for Apple to dissect and get Apple 'approval' (and rightfully so for Chord to refuse IMO) so this is the only way around it. I'm just keeping it straight for potential new owners of a Mojo. 

Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## zolom

canali said:


> i have the onkyo hf player too...esp for my 24/192 files
> 
> also check out (free) *senn's ''captune''* available for both ios and android.
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/captune-headphone-sound-app
> ...


 

 Thanks for the lead
  
 Does it support bit-perfect (especially with Tidal streaming)?


----------



## betula

jwbrent said:


> Did your new one have the QR code between the headphone outputs?


 
 Yes.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

thomashk said:


> Do you have any source for this, because that's a pretty strong statement. The FLAC format on Tidal surely has no "file compression".




I think he's probably talking about remastering with more dynamic range compression, and possibly other "optimizations" so that when the FLAC algorithm is performed, the required bandwidth to stream is less than a rip from the CD would require.


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> I think he's probably talking about remastering with more dynamic range compression, and possibly other "optimizations" so that when the FLAC algorithm is performed, the required bandwidth to stream is less than a rip from the CD would require.


 
  
 Exactly, but you have described it rather better than me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Tidal and other streamers are quite open that some of their downloads are remasters:
  

http://read.tidal.com/article/led-zeppelin-the-remasters
http://www.whathifi.com/news/remastered-led-zeppelin-albums-now-available-lossless-streaming
https://newrepublic.com/minutes/126515/beatles-coming-spotify-apple-even-tidal-but-not-rdio-rdio-dead
http://forum.amcorner.com/threads/herb-alpert-remasters-now-available-via-streaming.14737/
http://www.thenational.ae/arts-lifestyle/music/prince-still-in-control-as-new-album-is-released-on-tidal
  
 Just googling 'Tidal and remasters' produces over 1,500,000 results, but the above links show that Tidal are not the only streaming service using remasters - probably the record companies insist on remasters in many cases, for DRM reasons.
 But if members search through the 1,500,000 results, they will find forums displaying the frequency curves for streamed and CD versions of the same music, demonstrating that for some CDs they do differ.
 Many users of streaming services, mistakenly interpret 'CD quality streaming' to mean that the stream is an exact copy of the original CD - but it is not always the case.
 The fact that those users rarely complain, is a sign that for most of them, the remastering does not raise an issue.
 It seems to be mainly audiophiles, searching for the best listening experience, who mention that some of the remasters leave them underwhelmed.


----------



## canali

zolom said:


> Thanks for the lead
> 
> Does it support bit-perfect (especially with Tidal streaming)?




Sorry but I'm not sure...they do have a tech support team to whom you could forward your question, however.
how would you tell, btw?
is that the reading you get when you're playing your music...ie, in the onkyo hf app it'll show alac or 24/192 files.
is this what you mean?


----------



## doggiemom

miketlse said:


> The sixth customer review does not sound very promising.
> 'I bought this about a month and a half ago and enjoyed it for a little while, however, over the last month it has become increasingly difficult to charge, at first not working from the computer, then having to charge from the wall (this doesn't always work) and generally malfunctioning whenever I need to charge it (which is pretty often). It's also worth mentioning that the metal finish rubs off VERY Quickly. Not too impressed for £75.
> 
> EDIT: Its now been two months since I bought this piece of crap and it's completely clapped out, waste of money!'


 

 I have one of these, and OOTB there are some issues.  There is no digital out, only line out.  Rockbox fixes a lot of the UI and performance issues though.


----------



## Slaphead

While I don't do Tidal, I can see where remastering is of benefit to the end user, esecially given that the vast majority of Tidal's customers are either listening on the go, or have it as background music on what we would consider less than adequate systems.

I actually do remastering myself with classical music that I want to listen to on my commute. The dynamic range of classical is such that quiet sections can be almost inaudable when in a mobile situation with all the background noise that seeps in.

So, I just load up the music into Logic, stick an EQ, a multiband compessor, and finally a limiter onto the track and adjust to taste. Normally I'll make the quietest sections around 6dB less than the loudest sections so I get a feeling of the intention of the music, but at the same time remaining perfectly audible. I then dump them down to 256Kbps AAC - no need for lossless or hi-res in a moble situation.

I wouldn't listen to my remasters in a home situation as they totally fail in that environment, but in a mobile envoronment they really work.

I remember in the UK, back in the old FM days, that a classical radio station called Classic FM used to do this and in the car the music sounded great, but on my system at home it was awful, whereas Radio 3 was unlistenable in the car, needing almost constant changes to the volume setting. However at home Radio 3 was superb - well as far as radio went.


----------



## spook76

x relic x said:


> The issue is Apple's requirement to have Apple certification which is why the MFI chip from the CCK is required to output a digital signal. Chord won't release their proprietary tech for Apple to dissect and get Apple 'approval' (and rightfully so for Chord to refuse IMO) so this is the only way around it. I'm just keeping it straight for potential new owners of a Mojo.
> 
> Thanks for trying to help though.



Relic my friend I have to respectfully dissent. Apple has the right to control its ecosystem and plenty of companies like Shure with the KSE1500 did get MFI certification from Apple. 

If the issue is trade secrets that is easily solved with a non disclosure/confidentiality agreement. As a corporate attorney I have negotiated hundreds of such agreements between Forture 500 companies with far more proprietary information to protect.


----------



## miketlse

spook76 said:


> Relic my friend I have to respectfully dissent. Apple has the right to control its ecosystem and plenty of companies like Shure with the KSE1500 did get MFI certification from Apple.
> 
> If the issue is trade secrets that is easily solved with a non disclosure/confidentiality agreement. As a corporate attorney I have negotiated hundreds of such agreements between Forture 500 companies with far more proprietary information to protect.


 
  
 So you would trust Apple to not reuse Chords FPGA code, in a future Apple product?
  
 From the viewpoint of a corporate attorney, it does not matter if Apple (or other big company) ignores the NDA, because there will be big fees to be earned by the corporate attorney, when the case goes to court.
  
 For the small company like Chord, it is better to be cautious and protect their IPR, and not let Apple copy the IPR and remove Chords commercial advantage within a couple of years.


----------



## doggiemom

I think apple just does this so they can charge $30 for the CCK, which probably costs them 50 cents to make. Similar to Sony and their stupid memory sticks.


----------



## zolom

canali said:


> Sorry but I'm not sure...they do have a tech support team to whom you could forward your question, however.
> how would you tell, btw?
> is that the reading you get when you're playing your music...ie, in the onkyo hf app it'll show alac or 24/192 files.
> is this what you mean?




Yes, the color on the mojo indicates upsampling on my S7E, while by using uapp bit perfect, there is no upsamplibg


----------



## miketlse

doggiemom said:


> I think apple just does this so they can charge $30 for the CCK, which probably costs them 50 cents to make. Similar to Sony and their stupid memory sticks.


 
 Maybe *slightly* harsh.
  
 If you compare the two extremes:
  

Microsoft designed windows originally for PCs based on the IBM PC model, where the PC was composed of many integrated modules, each built to a 'standard'. So if you had a PC built from 10 modules each of which could be sourced from 10 suppliers, you have a PC that can have 1010 combinations. Windows has to cope with all these combinations. The situation is made more difficult when plug and play devices, plus third party software (which does not always integrate well) is added into the mix. *Microsoft/Windows gets the blame when things go wrong*.
Apple took the other approach, by greatly restricting the number of suppliers (eg just dual source for screens), greatly restricting the number of options that could be chosen by software, and rigidly controlling the types of devices that could be plugged into Apple devices. This restrictive ecosystem, greatly reduces the number of combinations that Apple devices/software must cope with, thereby ensuring more reliable products and software (user experience). there is also the knock-on benefit of less/cheaper customer support desks being needed.
  
 So the Apple approach has many benefits from an engineering and business viewpoint.  This rigid control of the devices and software that are certified to work with Apple, does give Apple enormous advantages/power regarding the technical/coding knowledge that has to be handed over to Apple.
 Inevitably this rigid control when applied to cables, does mean that they can charge whatever they want, but I think that it is wrong to claim that the price is the only motivation for Apple.


----------



## x RELIC x

spook76 said:


> Relic my friend I have to respectfully dissent. Apple has the right to control its ecosystem and plenty of companies like Shure with the KSE1500 did get MFI certification from Apple.
> 
> If the issue is trade secrets that is easily solved with a non disclosure/confidentiality agreement. As a corporate attorney I have negotiated hundreds of such agreements between Forture 500 companies with far more proprietary information to protect.




I'm just repeating what Chord has said on the matter. They don't want to disclose their internals to Apple, and that's their prerogative.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> spook76 said:
> 
> 
> > Relic my friend I have to respectfully dissent. Apple has the right to control its ecosystem and plenty of companies like Shure with the KSE1500 did get MFI certification from Apple.
> ...


 
  
 One only need recall Apple vs Samsung to appreciate that where huge sums of money are concerned, it ceases to be about what is held to be 'Right' or 'Wrong', and more about who has the best lawyers and the deepest pockets to pay for extended legal battles (and skillfully pick legalistic holes in IP contracts, etc.). Smaller companies can't possibly defend themselves against multi-billion dollar corporations, if such corporations decide that profiting from proprietary technology is a higher priority than respecting the rights to it.
  
 IMO, Rob is entirely sane to keep the culmination of his lifes work to himself. He's earned it the hard way, and rightly deserves to reap the rewards.
  
 As for Chord _*hypothetically*_ 'desiring' MFI certification, please remember that Chord do not own the IP for the code on the FPGAs. Rob does.
  
 There are numerous DAPs and Android smartphones one can connect to Mojo. For those fructose addicts who feel unable to wean themselves from the Apple teat, there are 3rd-party single cables that will (most of the time) beat Apple at their own game.
  
  
 .


----------



## spook76

x relic x said:


> I'm just repeating what Chord has said on the matter. They don't want to disclose their internals to Apple, and that's their prerogative.



I agree with that completely. Not to be obsequious but you and Mython are truly wonderful in answering any and all questions here on the Mojo thread. Thank you both.


----------



## x RELIC x

spook76 said:


> I agree with that completely. Not to be obsequious but you and Mython are truly wonderful in answering any and all questions here on the Mojo thread. Thank you both.




Thank you my friend. 





Spoiler: NDA OT



/OT

Just to expand on the topic, I'm a freelance vfx artist that signs NDAs all the time, as well as having my own work required to be shared for the sake of the show. I've built up some very large vfx companies previously and have also been on the other side of the production. There are times however that I will refuse to share a technique or IP that I use to produce my unique 'look' to my work. It's worked relatively well for me in the past but there have been times when it has also exploded in my face. I understand all to well how touchy the subject is.

/OT


----------



## canali

zolom said:


> Yes, the color on the mojo indicates upsampling on my S7E, while by using uapp bit perfect, there is no upsamplibg


 
  
*bit perfect and upsampling..*
  
 guys this is one area i'm in need of clarification, please...
  
 so say i'm using my ipodtouch 6 and mojo brick.
 have both the onkyo hf and sennheiser captune apps.
 i've ripped my cd and 24/192 files to the ipod touch....
 when i'm playing on the onkyo app it'll tell me the quality...alac...or hi res 24/192.
 is this all i should be concerned about?
  
 basically i just want to have whatever i've ripped or transferred over to be played in the same resolution.
 (or better of course, lol)


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> *bit perfect and upsampling..*
> 
> guys this is one area i'm in need of clarification, please...
> 
> ...




Well, basically if you rip CD to 24/192 you are adding information that didn't exist in the CD so in a sense you are upsampling right from the rip, making it non-bitperfect. IMO, you should just rip to Redbook CD standard of 16/44.1 and let the Mojo take care of the file as it was natively mastered. Saves storage space too.

Oops! I realize I misread your post. Apologies! 

I realize this doesn't answer your question about the player though. 

P.S. How about that snow we've got, huh?


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> Well, basically if you rip CD to 24/192 you are adding information that didn't exist in the CD so in a sense you are upsampling right from the rip, making it non-bitperfect. IMO, you should just rip to Redbook CD standard of 16/44.1 and let the Mojo take care of the file as it was natively mastered. Saves storage space too.
> 
> I realize this doesn't answer your question about the player though.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks..i should have been clearer: 
 i rip cds as flac to computer or alac to ipod touch
 i buy 24/192 files (7 digital) and transfer them to my ipod touch, using the hd option of the onkyo hf app.
  
 ps i LOVE the snow (am from toronto and am a skier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 ...also love hearing the locals whine and flip out over a few cm of snow on the ground then have to call into work:
 ''sorry but i can't come into work today''..lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...i'll take snow (and sun) ANY DAY over the last 2 months of depressing rain/dreck we've had.
 ..that lack of sunshine just kills me after a while.
  
 even when it's snowing it's nice to walk outside, take in the xmas displays, lights, get in the holiday mood
 ..not so much when it's pouring out
 ,


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> thanks..i should have been clearer:
> i rip cds as flac to computer or alac to ipod touch
> i buy 24/192 files (7 digital) and transfer them to my ipod touch, using the hd option of the onkyo hf app.




I completely misread your post! According to what's been posted previously in the forum it should work as described. If the Mojo sampling rate light changes to blue for 24/192 then you know you're sending the correct sampling rate.


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> I completely misread your post! According to what's been posted previously in the forum it should work as described. If the Mojo sampling rate light changes to blue for 24/192 then you know you're sending the correct sampling rate.


 
 i probably wasn't clear...so i appreciate your imput.
  
 another type of vancouverite getting ready for the hills, loading in their skis.. being adaptable to mother nature
 (and no i would _not_ wear any hearing devices on the hills)


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> i probably wasn't clear...so i appreciate your imput.
> 
> getting ready for the hills (and no i would not wear any hearing devices on the hills)




I'm originally from Edmonton and agree with you. Sun+Snow is much more preferable. Man, that 3 months solid of rain, every single day, was bringing me down. I also ski, can't wait to hit Whistler!!


----------



## esm87

Tidal hifi through mojo, is this hi res audio? Its not 24/192...


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> I'm originally from Edmonton and agree with you. Sun+Snow is much more preferable. Man, that 3 months solid of rain, every single day, was bringing me down. I also ski, can't wait to hit Whistler!!


 
 i know we're getting off topic
 (and i appreciate the the forum members' patience for letting us have our say)
 but you, being from Edmonton, probably laugh even more at the locals...heck it gets so cold there that
 you use car engine block warmers....-30-40c....
 here in vancouver it goes to 0c or maybe -7c (still wonderful to walk out and about in esp if no windchill)
 and the locals are having spasms  ''it's sooooo cold out....''  bunch of pu...ies, lol.
  
 your edmontonians are hearty people...kudos to you.


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> Tidal hifi through mojo, is this hi res audio? Its not 24/192...




No, it's lossless CD quality vs lossy quality. Both are 16/44.1 sampling rate but Tidal HiFi has higher Kbps (Kilo Bits Per Second) than compressed lossy formats like MP3 and AAC.

http://tidal.com/ca/video/lossless-explained


----------



## esm87

x relic x said:


> No, it's lossless CD quality vs lossy quality. Both are 16/44.1 sampling rate but Tidal HiFi has higher Kbps (Kilo Bits Per Second) than compressed lossy formats like MP3 and AAC.
> 
> http://tidal.com/ca/video/lossless-explained


oh ok, is the difference between tidal hifi and hi res audible? I would like to hear hi res through mojo if so. Surprised there's no hi res streaming sites then, well not to my knowledge...


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's lossless CD quality vs lossy quality. Both are 16/44.1 sampling rate but Tidal HiFi has higher Kbps (Kilo Bits Per Second) than compressed lossy formats like MP3 and AAC.
> ...


 
  
  
 Because Mojo reconstructs the analogue waveform so much more accurately than competing DACs, it makes 16/44.1 sound superb - you would be hard-pushed to tell a difference in relation to Hi-Res files (not saying it's impossible, but rather difficult)
  
 That's not me blowing smoke up anyone's backsi**; least of all Rob's. It's simply stating the facts as I see them.
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/21870#post_12823595
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/26565#post_13042992
  
 .


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> oh ok, is the difference between tidal hifi and hi res audible? I would like to hear hi res through mojo if so. Surprised there's no hi res streaming sites then, well not to my knowledge...




Streaming high res (even *24*/44.1) would be a large bandwidth hog. BTW it's the bit depth (24bit vs 16bit), not the sampling rate, that defines a music file as high res (although I don't think I've ever seen a 16/192 file). Tidal is looking to stream MQA, but that's another can of worms when speaking of quality I'd rather not discuss.

As for audible differences? I say seek good_ masters_ with good dynamic range vs seeking high res_ file formats_.


----------



## Deftone

x relic x said:


> Streaming high res (even *24*/44.1) would be a large bandwidth hog. BTW it's the bit depth (24bit vs 16bit), not the sampling rate, that defines a music file as high res (although I don't think I've ever seen a 16/192 file). Tidal is looking to stream MQA, but that's another can of worms when speaking of quality I'd rather not discuss.
> 
> As for audible differences? I say *seek good masters with good dynamic range* vs seeking high res_ file formats_.


 
  
 +1
  
 find the best master > buy CD > rip CD in wav,flac,alac,aiff (without errors) > output to mojo in bitperfect > headphones = Heaven


----------



## esm87

Thanks for the info both. Will be interesting to read peoples perspective on MQA eventually.

Chord has me very intrigued what they have planned for their announcements


----------



## fonna

got this little device yesterday, and I'm a happy man. combines very well with my HEX / HEK


----------



## warrior1975

rpb65 said:


> Ow my poor tinnitus! Guns N' Roses ain't helping, :basshead:




I have tinnitus as well... Torture it is. I pray for a cure. Have you tried any thing to help? A friend of mine did, went to the Dr and they tested for what frequencies he heard ringing and tried to play noise at that frequency to help his brain adjust, he said it helped, but very little. I was reading recently about some other therapy... One included leeches. Yuk. 



spook76 said:


> Relic my friend I have to respectfully dissent. Apple has the right to control its ecosystem and plenty of companies like Shure with the KSE1500 did get MFI certification from Apple.
> 
> If the issue is trade secrets that is easily solved with a non disclosure/confidentiality agreement. As a corporate attorney I have negotiated hundreds of such agreements between Forture 500 companies with far more proprietary information to protect.




As a business owner that has been on both sides of an NDA, I can relate to what you are saying, but even in a written agreement, that doesn't guarantee the party agreeing to the NDA will actually follow it. Of course I've never dealt with any companies on the scale of Apple... But that doesn't mean they will not break it. Of course, that risks litigation, which for you is great, but for others less than ideal. Also doesn't guarantee Apple wouldn't learn from Chords tech and modify it to do their own coding. Personally, I think NDAs are nice and all, but just don't guarantee anything (obviously). No offense meant brother. I have nothing but respect for you. Sorry for the semi off topic. If I were Chord I too would be careful. If Apple did violate the NDA (and presumably there would be some other restrictive covenants I.E. a non compete), you'd have to litigate against a very large company, that could tie you up in litigation for years and bankrupt them in the interim. 

I've obviously been burnt in business dealings, hence my skepticism and fear of disclosing proprietary information.


----------



## jwbrent

x relic x said:


> BTW it's the bit depth (24bit vs 16bit), not the sampling rate, that defines a music file as high res (although I don't think I've ever seen a 16/192 file).


 
  
 I believe in order to qualify for the Hi Res standard, a file needs to at least be both 24 bit and have a 48kHz sampling frequency.


----------



## canali

guys a quick question on using the mojo (or dragonfly red) as a preamp dac to my powered audioengine a5+ speakers:
 is there any particular cable brand that you'd recommend...or are they pretty much all the same?


----------



## Boerd

​They are the same - the electrons won't know! Ask them. (It's all about gauge vs length).
 IF you want something audiophile - freeze them, boil them, oil them with snake oil and wash them again - there you go! (Kidding)


----------



## x RELIC x

jwbrent said:


> I believe in order to qualify for the Hi Res standard, a file needs to at least be both 24 bit and have a 48kHz sampling frequency.




I've seen and purchased 24/44.1 FLAC marketed as High Res (like at HDtracks). I didn't know there was an actual standard and the term high resolution is pretty much a marketing term. Wikipedia does state that high res is above 44.1 however. I guess it's a file format Wild West!


----------



## spook76

warrior1975 said:


> I have tinnitus as well... Torture it is. I pray for a cure. Have you tried any thing to help? A friend of mine did, went to the Dr and they tested for what frequencies he heard ringing and tried to play noise at that frequency to help his brain adjust, he said it helped, but very little. I was reading recently about some other therapy... One included leeches. Yuk.
> As a business owner that has been on both sides of an NDA, I can relate to what you are saying, but even in a written agreement, that doesn't guarantee the party agreeing to the NDA will actually follow it. Of course I've never dealt with any companies on the scale of Apple... But that doesn't mean they will not break it. Of course, that risks litigation, which for you is great, but for others less than ideal. Also doesn't guarantee Apple wouldn't learn from Chords tech and modify it to do their own coding. Personally, I think NDAs are nice and all, but just don't guarantee anything (obviously). No offense meant brother. I have nothing but respect for you. Sorry for the semi off topic. If I were Chord I too would be careful. If Apple did violate the NDA (and presumably there would be some other restrictive covenants I.E. a non compete), you'd have to litigate against a very large company, that could tie you up in litigation for years and bankrupt them in the interim.
> 
> I've obviously been burnt in business dealings, hence my skepticism and fear of disclosing proprietary information.



No harm my friend. 

First litigation is actually terrible for me because as a corporate attorney my clients expect there will not be any contentious litigation. For me personally I have been to court once in my life the day I was sworn in as an attorney so litigation is no benefit to me. Also, with large corporations breaking an NDA carries tremendous reputational cost namely no one will do business or sign such an agreement with them again. Apple would have far more to lose breaking a NDA then any gain from theft of Chord's proprietary information. If they were that interested they could buy Chord for what is to them pocket change.

A good analogy is anticipatory breach of contract. A third party comes along and offers far more than the party to which you have a contract. Theoretically, that sounds great payoff the first party for its losses and you still are ahead. With large corporations it rarely happens simply because of the reputational cost.


----------



## lbbef

canali said:


> guys a quick question on using the mojo (or dragonfly red) as a preamp dac to my powered audioengine a5+ speakers:
> is there any particular cable brand that you'd recommend...or are they pretty much all the same?




So say there's difference between digital cables. Some say there isn't. Try it out for yourself then decide.


----------



## canali

wow guys...i must say....going back to full sound in the room is DELIGHTFUL.
 just hooked up my micro idsd to my audioengine a5+ speakers....to hear
 that spacious sound spread out, live  is just sooooo wonderful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 time to rebuild my home system and not just be in headfi land..
  
 my bud who is guiding me along (he once had a US$70k system...his amp alone was some shindo
 or esoteric japanese tube amp worth $30k) is getting a hard-on knowing i'm getting back into it...
  is living vicariously thru me.
  
 he was lucky: downsized all his stuff after he and the wife got back together.
 he recently got some b/o speakers at an estate sale that were originally $15k and went for $1200!
 (he loves aesthetics as well as good sound)
  
 anyway it's wonderful to have both options: good cans/iem.._as well as music in the room_.


----------



## Deftone

jwbrent said:


> I believe in order to qualify for the Hi Res standard, a file needs to at least be both 24 bit and have a 48kHz sampling frequency.


 
  
 its 24/44.1
  
 imo it makes more sense for the standard to be 24/96 
  
 since having mojo a year a go i am no longer interested in "hi res" and appreciate my redbook even more.


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> guys a quick question on using the mojo (or dragonfly red) as a preamp dac to my powered audioengine a5+ speakers:
> is there any particular cable brand that you'd recommend...or are they pretty much all the same?


 
  
 any well made and well sheilded cable will be good enough
  
 try QEDs low end models.


----------



## jwbrent

deftone said:


> its 24/44.1
> 
> imo it makes more sense for the standard to be 24/96
> 
> since having mojo a year a go i am no longer interested in "hi res" and appreciate my redbook even more.


 
  
"There is no standard definition for what constitutes high-resolution audio,[3] but it is generally used to describe audio signals with bandwidth and/or dynamic range greater than that of Compact Disc Digital Audio (CD-DA, informally CDs).[2] This includes pulse-code modulation (PCM) encoded audio with sampling rates _*greater*_ than 44,100 Hz and with bit-depths _*greater*_ than 16,[2] or their equivalents using other encoding techniques such as pulse-density modulation (PDM)."
  
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-resolution_audio


----------



## Deftone

just going by a sony document i read saying that as long as its 24/44 and above its allowed to badged as hi res. ill leave it at that.


----------



## jwbrent

x relic x said:


> I've seen and purchased 24/44.1 FLAC marketed as High Res (like at HDtracks). I didn't know there was an actual standard and the term high resolution is pretty much a marketing term. Wikipedia does state that high res is above 44.1 however. I guess it's a file format Wild West!


 

 Yes, HDtracks does list 24/44.1 as high res, but that's not according to standard. Interestingly, I bought The Smiths, "The Queen is Dead" from HDtracks, and at the time, it was listed as 24/44.1. After downloading it, it actually was 24/96. This has happened a few times with other albums there.
  
 Here's another quote from Real-HD Audio:
  
 “High Resolution Music is officially defined as ‘lossless audio capable of reproducing the full spectrum of sound from recordings which have been mastered from better than CD quality (48kHz/20-bit or higher) music sources which represent what the artists, producers and engineers originally intended.”
  
 Your right, x Relic x, it is a bit like the lawless west with competing manufacturers adopting there own logo and definition.
  
 By the way, for those interested in the behind the scenes activities regarding this and other related subjects, Real-HD Audio is a very informative site although I don't necessarily agree with everything posted there.


----------



## jwbrent

betula said:


> I did not have a chance to compare them side by side, but my year old Mojo has recently been replaced with a brand new one. In the first 10-20 hrs I spent with the new unit I also asked myself the question, whether it sounds identical to the old one. Passing this mark I have no doubts anymore, that they do sound the same. Whether it is some minimal hardware burn-in or my brain had to readjust to the sound after a 3 week long 'mojolessness', I do not know. And I do not even care too much. Sometimes it is just better to listen to some music.


  



jwbrent said:


> Did your new one have the QR code between the headphone outputs?


 
  


betula said:


> Yes.


 
  
  Interesting ...


----------



## jmills8

Just cause its a HD track it doesnt mean it will sound better. I have a few MP3 tracks that sounds better than 24 bit recorded same tracks.


----------



## lbbef

There are official definitions for hires audio from JEITA and JAS from Japan.

Format wise, as long as either the sampling rate or bit depth is higher than CD (44.1~48kHz/16bit). So can be 44.1kHz/24bit since bit depth is higher than CD.

For analog components it's anything (microphone/amplifier/speaker/headphone/earphone) with frequency response of over 40kHz.

For digital components, file format (FLAC or WAV), input output interface, file playback (FLAC or WAV), sinal processing and D/A conversion must be 96kHz/24bit and above.

For more information, you can have a look at the Japanese Wikipedia site:
https://ja.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ハイレゾリューションオーディオ


----------



## lbbef

jmills8 said:


> Just cause its a HD track it doesnt mean it will sound better. I have a few MP3 tracks that sounds better than 24 bit recorded same tracks.




Ultimately it depends on the mastering. Good master bad format will send better than a good format bad master.


----------



## headwhacker

lbbef said:


> Ultimately it depends on the mastering. Good master bad format will send better than a good format bad master.


 
  
 It's more likely to be a bad master than a bad format.


----------



## ThomasHK

miketlse said:


> Exactly, but you have described it rather better than me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sure, but those are clearly labelled as remasters. I'm assuming that the FLAC files on Tidal that are not labelled as remastered are CD-rips from the original, or rips from higher sampling rate masters. Unless someone can show me a source that says otherwise...
  
 By the way, not all those links are about Tidal and remastering. The last one talks about an agreement Prince made with Warner to release remasters of older work, nothing to do with Tidal.


----------



## miusicmene

Hi everyone, 
Just one quick question as I don't seem to find this anywhere.. 
Can you connect the Onkyo dp-x1 to the chord mojo plus its accessory pack using this usb otg interconnect?



The size of the mojo plus its extra module with the Onkyo dap would be really helpful for carrying purposes. 
Would it be possible or has anyone tried it already? 
Thanks for the feedback guys!
And, of course, sorry if I missed something and this issue has already been thoroughly discussed...


----------



## miketlse

thomashk said:


> Sure, but those are clearly labelled as remasters. I'm assuming that the FLAC files on Tidal that are not labelled as remastered are CD-rips from the original, or rips from higher sampling rate masters. Unless someone can show me a source that says otherwise...
> 
> By the way, not all those links are about Tidal and remastering. The last one talks about an agreement Prince made with Warner to release remasters of older work, nothing to do with Tidal.


 
  
 I preceded the links with the statement 'Tidal and *other* streamers', so I do not understand why you have an issue.


----------



## muziq

Received my Mojo yesterday and have been enjoying it pretty much right from the first full charge--thanks to all of the great info in the third post and follow-on conversations.  Really appreciate all the detailed suggestions, tips, and troubleshooting in this thread. Just want to say thank you to Mython, x RELIC x and everyone else chiming in.


----------



## warrior1975

spook76 I agree with what you said, which was why I said I've never dealt with a company along the size of Apple... Little companies I deal with, unfortunately could care less about reputations. 

I'd still be leary... Just in my nature due to the dishonesty of people I've dealt with, but what you said makes perfect sense. 

/End of OT

I can't wait for the module for the Mojo... Excited about what Chord has in store for us.


----------



## GreenBow

canali said:


> guys a quick question on using the mojo (or dragonfly red) as a preamp dac to my powered audioengine a5+ speakers:
> is there any particular cable brand that you'd recommend...or are they pretty much all the same?


 
  
 It astonishes me when folk say there is no difference with quality analogue audio cables. How they can not hear the upgrade is beyond me. I will never forget the effect of buying some Audioquest speaker cable which was my first quality analogue cable purchase.
  
 Same when I bought a QED Reference Audio J2P for my Mojo to desktop speakers. More nuance, more detail, better tone. In fact it cured an issue I had with my Q Acoustics BT3. That was that the speaker cabinets would sound sometimes, kind of boom/ring/sound along with a particular low tone. (Basically I could hear the cabinets ringing in.) From the moment I added the J2P that was gone.
  
 There is also the Chord iChord that is well recommended, but only on ebay if you are lucky. You might have luck searching for jack to phono cable reviews.
  
 I think the QED Reference Audio J2P, is now out of production, but you might find one online. I will never part with mine. QED make other models, but always wise to check online reviews first. If you find one the same as mine, buy it. Five star cable.


----------



## rwelles

odanovich said:


> Anyone know where I can get a MoJo Belt Clip?!  I tried the Chord Mojo Case was but it didn't work out for my extended trip around the country....
> 
> I was suuuuper disappointed with the chord mojo case...  However i purchased it from a local dealer without seeing it in person, so my expectations were not set appropriately.   If you simply want a well protective case for the MoJo, then you won't be disappointed with the quality of the build and the materials used. They are top notch.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I made my own from an Otterbox belt clip I had. I chopped off the parts that extend outward. Then used 3M tight lock to attach the case to the clip. I found that it still needs a rubber band around the case and the clip. I attach my Shanling M1 to the top of the case with more tight lock. Works great!!


----------



## ThomasHK

miketlse said:


> I preceded the links with the statement 'Tidal and *other* streamers', so I do not understand why you have an issue.


 
 Sorry, my comment wasn't a dig at your personally. I just felt that the discussion was letting it seem as if Tidal "remasters files for better file compression". Someone higher up in the thread made it sound like that. That is just false information being spread around, something see all to often and easily happen on this site.
  
 Sure, there are remasters on Tidal (and I'm sure other streaming services as well), but they are clearly labelled. But it has nothing to do with "file compression" but everything with the labels trying to up sell old records.


----------



## sashua

I'm sure that this is common knowledge here but I am new to it all and after an hour of searching I have decided to post here.
  
 I am the proud new owner of a MOJO that I want to pair with my AK100ii
  
 I need a very small Micro USB OTG cable with right angle ends no longer than an inch or two (want to avoid extra cable hanging about).
  
 Can someone please give me a link to one or two that would be a good fit for me?


----------



## rawkesh

sashua said:


> I'm sure that this is common knowledge here but I am new to it all and after an hour of searching I have decided to post here.
> 
> I am the proud new owner of a MOJO that I want to pair with my AK100ii
> 
> ...


 
  
 would this work for you?
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10cm-Right-Angle-to-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-Host-OTG-Cable-4-DAC-Digital-Amplifier/32502921103.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.MpfgpU


----------



## LaCuffia

Anybody ever have an issue with the micro USB terminal being too sensitive to movement ? Mine cuts in and out of power so easily. It doesn't appear to be too secure fitting. This only developed over the past day and I've had the Mojo for a week.


----------



## sashua

It would work (and so would the similar ones all over E-Bay) but they are all from China and that's a month-long wait - with a questionable quality result.


----------



## miketlse

lacuffia said:


> Anybody ever have an issue with the micro USB terminal being too sensitive to movement ? Mine cuts in and out of power so easily. It doesn't appear to be too secure fitting. This only developed over the past day and I've had the Mojo for a week.



Are you using a cable with a straight plug, or a right angled plug? Right angled plugs cause less leverage on the socket.

You could get the chord module with the cables - it is designed to prevent this problem.


----------



## LaCuffia

Not sure what you mean. It's the USB /micro USB black cable that comes with the Mojo. I connect it to the CCK lightning cable adapter. Perhaps the fit isn't proper. I don't want to spend another $100 on the cable bundle.


----------



## rbalcom

sashua said:


> I'm sure that this is common knowledge here but I am new to it all and after an hour of searching I have decided to post here.
> 
> I am the proud new owner of a MOJO that I want to pair with my AK100ii
> 
> ...


 

 Does the AK100ii support digital out via the USB? I don't think so, and mine does not, but I do not remember all the firmware updates so it could have been added. I seem to remember the addition of using it as a DAC but that is input.  I connect mine with a short optical cable like this one:
  
 https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html
  
 You can also get the same cable from:
  
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=ctgj6ns8e4qvc2e0388jacrqb1
  
 but it will take a couple of weeks to get since they are in Canada and it will have to go through Customs in Chicago which adds about a week. I have both the 2.2mm and the 4.8mm versions from Sys Concepts, but use the 2.2mm the most because I use the player to protect the balls on the Mojo from being accidentally pushed while carrying the stack and that lines the Mojo optical input on the same side as the AK100ii optical output port.
  
 Hope this helps you.


----------



## odanovich

Great idea! Ill give that a shot


----------



## x RELIC x

rbalcom said:


> Does the AK100ii support digital out via the USB? I don't think so, and mine does not, but I do not remember all the firmware updates so it could have been added. I seem to remember the addition of using it as a DAC but that is input.  I connect mine with a short optical cable like this one:
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html
> 
> ...




I believe the latest FW update includes USB audio output, at least it does with the AK240 and the 300 series.





lacuffia said:


> Not sure what you mean. It's the USB /micro USB black cable that comes with the Mojo. I connect it to the CCK lightning cable adapter. Perhaps the fit isn't proper. I don't want to spend another $100 on the cable bundle.




I hate to say that this is not the first report of the included USB cable not fitting very well in the port and causing dropouts with the Mojo. I would suggest trying a different USB cable.


----------



## capnjack

Has anyone else found that the mojo makes you go back to some of your older earphones / iems and think 'why am I not using these more often?' I've just picked up my RE-400's and thought wow, I never realised that much bass was there!  I always thought they were a bit shy on the bass front! 

M1 - Mojo - RE-400


----------



## flipper203

do a 3.5mm trrs balanced cable work on the mojo ?


----------



## x RELIC x

flipper203 said:


> do a 3.5mm trrs balanced cable work on the mojo ?




Mojo is single ended, no balanced connection. Here's why (from the third post of this thread):




> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by agisthos View Post
> ...








> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> _Component count is very important for transparency. Doubling the number of parts in the direct signal path does degrade depth perception and detail resolution.
> 
> ...


----------



## flipper203

yep I know it's just single output, but for example on my Sony WM1A, my 3.5trrs balanced cable works on the single output, that's why I asked the question.


----------



## x RELIC x

flipper203 said:


> yep I know it's just single output, but for example on my Sony WM1A, my 3.5trrs balanced cable works on the single output, that's why I asked the question.




I guess it helps to be specific. :wink_face:

I suppose it all depends on the pin configuration. TRS SE uses Tip=L+, Ring=R-, Sleeve=Ground. So if your balanced 3.5mm TRRS is HiFiMan then the pinout is Tip=L+, Ring1=R+, Ring2=L-, Sleeve=R-. For Sony cables L/R is reversed for Ring2 and the Sleeve, Tip=L+, Ring1=R+, Ring2=R-, Sleeve=L-. 

At any rate the best would be to test it, but I'm not sure how 'healthy' it is for the device as I have no idea how the ground is used (no shared ground?) in the Mojo in this scenario. I suppose the Ring2 R- is simply acting as the ground and the Sleeve L- is ignored in this case if you have it working with the Sony WM1A, but I can't guarantee it'll work with the Mojo.


----------



## krismusic

lacuffia said:


> Anybody ever have an issue with the micro USB terminal being too sensitive to movement ? Mine cuts in and out of power so easily. It doesn't appear to be too secure fitting. This only developed over the past day and I've had the Mojo for a week.



I've had problems with the micro USB. I am very surprised that the socket on the Mojo is not deep enough to accommodate the plug fully. The supplied cable is a Chinese cheapy. I bought an expensive cable purely for build quality. (I do not think cable make any difference to sound.) The expensive cable had been better. If problems persist I will probably end up with the module which will be a PITA as IMO it will turn the cute little Mojo into a brick and render the case redundant. All because the socketry of the Mojo is less than ideal. IMHO.


----------



## flipper203

x relic x said:


> I guess it helps to be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ok, thanks for the complementary informations. Anyway, I'll buy a new cable for my Zeus and Mojo, so I'll take a standard 3.5mm.


----------



## Mojo ideas

krismusic said:


> I've had problems with the micro USB. I am very surprised that the socket on the Mojo is not deep enough to accommodate the plug fully. The supplied cable is a Chinese cheapy. I bought an expensive cable purely for build quality. (I do not think cable make any difference to sound.) The expensive cable had been better. If problems persist I will probably end up with the module which will be a PITA as IMO it will turn the cute little Mojo into a brick and render the case redundant. All because the socketry of the Mojo is less than ideal. IMHO.


 The socket in Mojo is completely standard being a completely standard depth. what is not standard is that some plugs have a longer tung than others


----------



## willowbrook

So does anyone know why there are clicking sound while listening when using DirectSound and it suddenly disappears when using ASIO? Haven't really thought to ask after all these months. Is my unit defective or is the problem on my end of DS driver?


----------



## rkt31

for headphones how balanced out is beneficial I can't understand. as far as I know whenever low level signals like from mics are to be used over the long distances which need to be amplified many a times, need balanced configuration to cancel out the noise picked up by the long cables . here the signal is already amplified. would not having a common ground reference in case of SE be better for headphones as this will allow better phase coherence between two channels ?


----------



## Mython

willowbrook said:


> So does anyone know why there are clicking sound while listening when using DirectSound and it suddenly disappears when using ASIO? Haven't really thought to ask after all these months. Is my unit defective or is the problem on my end of DS driver?


 
  
  
 As far as I understand it, Chord's ASIO driver checks the data stream for discontinuity. I don't think Direct Sound will do so
  


rob watts said:


> .... with Chord's windows drivers. If faulty data is sent through, then the DAC requests a repeat, and so ensures perfect data transfer.


----------



## LaCuffia

krismusic said:


> I've had problems with the micro USB. I am very surprised that the socket on the Mojo is not deep enough to accommodate the plug fully. The supplied cable is a Chinese cheapy. I bought an expensive cable purely for build quality. (I do not think cable make any difference to sound.) The expensive cable had been better. If problems persist I will probably end up with the module which will be a PITA as IMO it will turn the cute little Mojo into a brick and render the case redundant. All because the socketry of the Mojo is less than ideal. IMHO.


 

 I'll try a different cable.   So it's normal for the socket to not receive the micro USB fully?   That's kind of odd that it would be designed that way.  If the problems persist with a new cable, I'll have to return it.   Very disappointing as I love the sound.


----------



## willowbrook

mython said:


> As far as I understand it, Chord's ASIO driver checks the data stream for discontinuity. I don't think Direct Sound will do so


 
 Hmm...that's good to hear, but at the same time I don't think this is supposed to be happening with DS. I don't have other sources to plug in, but it really doesn't matter for me as my mojo is used as desktop dac/amp only


----------



## ufospls2

If I was to use the Mojo as a DAC into a separate amplifier, which has both 3.5mm and RCA inputs, which connection would be best to use out of the Mojo? 3.5mm to 3.5mm or 3.5mm to RCA? Would there be any difference in sound quality?


----------



## Mython

ufospls2 said:


> If I was to use the Mojo as a DAC into a separate amplifier, which has both 3.5mm and RCA inputs, which connection would be best to use out of the Mojo? 3.5mm to 3.5mm or 3.5mm to RCA? Would there be any difference in sound quality?


 
  
_Broadly-speaking_, no; just use whichever you prefer  (most people would tend to choose 3-5 to RCA, as it's a bit more robust, at least at one end).


----------



## betula

lacuffia said:


> I'll try a different cable.   So it's normal for the socket to not receive the micro USB fully?   That's kind of odd that it would be designed that way.  If the problems persist with a new cable, I'll have to return it.   Very disappointing as I love the sound.


 

 I had the same problem. All USB cables stick out, and some of them (the expensive ones) are so loose, they actually break the connection as they move around. Some cables however stay in the socket firmly, even if they stick out a bit. I could not use AQ Cinnamon and QED Reference with Mojo, but I gave up on these expensive USB cables anyway. Now I use a Jitterbug with a Lindy Chrome inexpensive (£10) USB cable which is perfect for what it is.


----------



## warrior1975

mojo ideas said:


> The socket in Mojo is completely standard being a completely standard depth. what is not standard is that some plugs have a longer tung than others




His issue seems to be with the cable that Chord supplied, that should work correctly.


----------



## LaCuffia

It was working fine until yesterday....now I can't get it to stay connected.  The slightest movement of the cable and there is no connection.   Hope it's just a cable replacement issue, and not something wrong with the socket.


----------



## Slaphead

rkt31 said:


> for headphones how balanced out is beneficial I can't understand. as far as I know whenever low level signals like from mics are to be used over the long distances which need to be amplified many a times, need balanced configuration to cancel out the noise picked up by the long cables . here the signal is already amplified. would not having a common ground reference in case of SE be better for headphones as this will allow better phase coherence between two channels ?




There is absolutely no benefit to using a balanced connection for headphones. As you stated, there are plenty of reasons to use balanced in the studio, but headphones isn't one of them.

But then again this is an audiophile forum, so you have to expect certain, ahem, recommendations from people here, who quite frankly are so drawn into the myth of audiophillia that they'll believe anything, such as the only cables worth using are those that are made from gold based neutronium and are hand drawn from the arse of a pregnant unicorn. An exaggeration of course, but I think you get what I mean.


----------



## warrior1975

I believe that in a lot of the cases, there is an increase in power, increasing the volume, giving the perception of sounding better. I've yet to hear anything balanced that sounds better. Could be my sources. I've tried with ak100ii, 120ii, rwak120b, ak240, and Fiio X7. Besides the increase in volume, they all sounded the same.


----------



## maxh22

lacuffia said:


> It was working fine until yesterday....now I can't get it to stay connected.  The slightest movement of the cable and there is no connection.   Hope it's just a cable replacement issue, and not something wrong with the socket.


 
 I think you might have gotton unlucky with the cable my friend. I have been using the original usb cable the entire year and haven't had any issues whatsoever.


----------



## GreenBow

ufospls2 said:


> If I was to use the Mojo as a DAC into a separate amplifier, which has both 3.5mm and RCA inputs, which connection would be best to use out of the Mojo? 3.5mm to 3.5mm or 3.5mm to RCA? Would there be any difference in sound quality?


 
  
 As long as you don't want the RCA input for something else, use that input.
  
 Also, you might find that the 3.5mm input is 1V max, as it is on my Q Acoustics BT3. Whereas the RCA input will be 2V at least. Since the Mojo line-level is 3V, and easy and quick to get to 2V, it matches better. Finding 1V on a regular occurrence might become tedious. (The 1V line-in is most likely for a headphone out port on a gadget.)
  
 Whichever you use though, it's worth buying a quality cable. The RCA cable is most probably easier found in shielded form, so plus point for RCA again.


----------



## miketlse

ufospls2 said:


> If I was to use the Mojo as a DAC into a separate amplifier, which has both 3.5mm and RCA inputs, which connection would be best to use out of the Mojo? 3.5mm to 3.5mm or 3.5mm to RCA? Would there be any difference in sound quality?


 
  
 I use 3.5mm to RCA, because I already had the cable, and my amp has RCA input. It works well, and the RCA plug arguably allows a larger contact area between plug/socket, thereby ensuring a slightly better electrical connection.


----------



## pfurey89

Forgive me for not searching, but what's the optimal way to connect to iPhone 7 directly to Mojo without using the CCK? I have the camera connection kit now and it's fairly bulky.

 I ordered something from China linked here, but that takes a while to get. Was hoping to find something more immediate.


----------



## RPB65

pfurey89 said:


> Forgive me for not searching, but what's the optimal way to connect to iPhone 7 directly to Mojo without using the CCK? I have the camera connection kit now and it's fairly bulky.
> 
> I ordered something from China linked here, but that takes a while to get. Was hoping to find something more immediate.


 

 A lot of info on post #3 - post #3


----------



## rbalcom

x relic x said:


> I believe the latest FW update includes USB audio output, at least it does with the AK240 and the 300 series.




My AK380 is on firmware 1.40 and supports USB audio output while my AK100ii and AK120ii are on firmware 1.34 which does not include the ability to turn on USB audio output. When I check for a System Update on the 100ii and 120ii they report that 1.34 is the latest firmware. So maybe USB Audio Output will be included in a future firmware, but for now it looks like Optical is the only option to connect them to the Mojo.


----------



## pfurey89

rpb65 said:


> A lot of info on post #3 - post #3


 

 Lots of info, but no general consensus as to what cable works best with current iOS iterations. Not sure what to buy from those options.


----------



## RPB65

pfurey89 said:


> Lots of info, but no general consensus as to what cable works best with current iOS iterations. Not sure what to buy from those options.


 

 You never will know. Too many changes to iOS along the way can mess with some cables.
 I have the Lavricable in its original format which does stop working with some iOS versions. There is an updated cable from him now though that 'should' be OK, however there can be no guarantees that these bypass cable will always work. They include the CCK in the cable but that is not infallible.
 Search for posts by me and include Lavricable and you will find all my updates with different iOS versions.
 Mine is currently not working as I am using one of the public beta versions of iOS so I am using the Mojo accessory pack with CCK cable.


----------



## jwbrent

When I first got my Mojo about a month ago, I decided to strap my AK240SS using rubber bands that came with my TEAC HA-P50 DAC/amp. I decided to forgo using the bands, but then I noticed they had left an impression on the bottom of Mojo chassis. I tried using windex to clean the impressions, but to no avail.
  
 Anybody have an idea of what would work best to clean the impressions off? It's not a big deal, but I'm pretty particular about keeping my gear in mint condition, so I hope there's an answer out there ...


----------



## Skyyyeman

rbalcom said:


> My AK380 is on firmware 1.40 and supports USB audio output while my AK100ii and AK120ii are on firmware 1.34 which does not include the ability to turn on USB audio output. When I check for a System Update on the 100ii and 120ii they report that 1.34 is the latest firmware. So maybe USB Audio Output will be included in a future firmware, but for now it looks like Optical is the only option to connect them to the Mojo.


 

 ​There is a firmware 1.42 that I installed on my AK120, which originally came installed with firmware 1.34 when I bought it new. Don't know if this upgrade applies to the AK models you mention. You might check the threads for those models to see if there is any mention of it.


----------



## jmills8

jwbrent said:


> When I first got my Mojo about a month ago, I decided to strap my AK240SS using rubber bands that came with my TEAC HA-P50 DAC/amp. I decided to forgo using the bands, but then I noticed they had left an impression on the bottom of Mojo chassis. I tried using windex to clean the impressions, but to no avail.
> 
> Anybody have an idea of what would work best to clean the impressions off? It's not a big deal, but I'm pretty particular about keeping my gear in mint condition, so I hope there's an answer out there ...


That gives the Mojo a personality.


----------



## LaCuffia

Does it matter what type of micro USB cable you use? I got one that came with a mobile phone charger and it doesn't work at all. Fits even better than the stock but nothing happens. And still having trouble with the stock cable connecting to the Mojo. How am I supposed to know whether the unit itself is defective? Seems that most posters here wouldn't come to that conclusion until other options are explored. Very frustrated.


----------



## Jozurr

Do guys who use the Mojo as a desktop amp, just keep it connected to the charger? Is there some other stuff that is recommended like a power supply or something of sorts?


----------



## kokmeng

Mojo + Angie 2 = Orgasm 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deftone

jozurr said:


> Do guys who use the Mojo as a desktop amp, just keep it connected to the charger? Is there some other stuff that is recommended like a power supply or something of sorts?




All your answers will be in the 3rd post


----------



## Deftone

lacuffia said:


> Does it matter what type of micro USB cable you use? I got one that came with a mobile phone charger and it doesn't work at all. Fits even better than the stock but nothing happens. And still having trouble with the stock cable connecting to the Mojo. How am I supposed to know whether the unit itself is defective? Seems that most posters here wouldn't come to that conclusion until other options are explored. Very frustrated.




Sounds like the one that came with your charger is power only. What's wrong with the stock cable connecting to mojo?


----------



## LaCuffia

deftone said:


> Sounds like the one that came with your charger is power only. What's wrong with the stock cable connecting to mojo?




It doesn't stay in place. The slightest movement and the connection is lost. Either bad fitting cable or something wrong with the socket. Was working fine for the first week.


----------



## miketlse

lacuffia said:


> Does it matter what type of micro USB cable you use? I got one that came with a mobile phone charger and it doesn't work at all. Fits even better than the stock but nothing happens. And still having trouble with the stock cable connecting to the Mojo. How am I supposed to know whether the unit itself is defective? Seems that most posters here wouldn't come to that conclusion until other options are explored. Very frustrated.



Yes, it has to be an OTG compliant cable, if you are using an Android phone.
Also some OTG cables are directional, in the sense that the two plugs are wired differently, so you need the correct plug inserted into the phone.


----------



## betula

lacuffia said:


> It doesn't stay in place. The slightest movement and the connection is lost. Either bad fitting cable or something wrong with the socket. Was working fine for the first week.


 
 Did you try another USB cable?


----------



## DjBobby

betula said:


> Did you try another USB cable?


 

 Finally got the coax cable from Penon to connect FiiO X5Ii with the Mojo. Doesn't sound so good as through USB, thinner in the bass. Anybody having similar experience?
 Would the cause be FiiO as a transport, the cable or Mojo's coax implementation?


----------



## jmills8

djbobby said:


> Finally got the coax cable from Penon to connect FiiO X5Ii with the Mojo. Doesn't sound so good as through USB, thinner in the bass. Anybody having similar experience?
> Would the cause be FiiO as a transport, the cable or Mojo's coax implementation?


yep, thats how it will usually sound using that cable and dap.


----------



## betula

djbobby said:


> Finally got the coax cable from Penon to connect FiiO X5Ii with the Mojo. Doesn't sound so good as through USB, thinner in the bass. Anybody having similar experience?
> Would the cause be FiiO as a transport, the cable or Mojo's coax implementation?


 
 I am pretty sure, the problem is with your USB cable, not Mojo. I would suggest to try another USB cable.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jwbrent said:


> When I first got my Mojo about a month ago, I decided to strap my AK240SS using rubber bands that came with my TEAC HA-P50 DAC/amp. I decided to forgo using the bands, but then I noticed they had left an impression on the bottom of Mojo chassis. I tried using windex to clean the impressions, but to no avail.
> 
> Anybody have an idea of what would work best to clean the impressions off? It's not a big deal, but I'm pretty particular about keeping my gear in mint condition, so I hope there's an answer out there ...


Im sorry to hear that. What should be realised is that an anodised surface is porous at the micro scale and still chemically reactive. Therefore it's quite possible that the sulphur or another chemical in those particular rubber bands were out gassing and they've chemically altered the structure of the anodising in some way. We did test our bands and they seemed to be fine though I wouldn't guarantee that over s long period.


----------



## lbbef

So far I have tried 3 different transports with the Mojo.

First was USB OTG from my Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 phone. Cable used was a buffalo OTG adapter and the USB cable that comes with the Fiio X5 II. Sound was pretty rough. Mids were recessed. Wasn't really impressed with the sound.

Second I used Coaxial from my DX90J. Cable used was a cheap custom made copper interconnect (note: not a proper 75ohm coaxial cable) with rean plugs. So far my best setup. Just sounds beautiful, really smooth and engaging. Have not really tried with my other interconnects yet. Can really appreciate the Mojo's performance.

Last I tried USB out from the Sony Walkman A30 and ZX100. Used 2 different cables. First was the Sony NWH10 adapter with a Sony phone USB cable. Sound was rough, not as bad as the first setup but still not to my liking.

Second was the Sony NWH10 adapter with the short flat USB cable that came with my Xiaomi power bank. Sound changed quite a bit. Was smoother than the first cable but everything became quite dull and lifeless.

Originally was quite worried that the USB input wouldn't sound as good as he Coaxial input. But after trying out the various setups, I think I'm pretty much set on getting the A30 as a transport for the Mojo. Just need to take note of the USB digital out cable that I would be using. Hoping that it will be able to sound as good as my current DX90J Coaxial setup. Leap of faith though.

Next thing in my mind is to try out ferrite cores.


----------



## miketlse

lbbef said:


> So far I have tried 3 different transports with the Mojo.
> 
> First was USB OTG from my Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 phone. Cable used was a buffalo OTG adapter and the USB cable that comes with the Fiio X5 II. Sound was pretty rough. Mids were recessed. Wasn't really impressed with the sound.
> 
> ...


 

 I think that @Mython used a Sony transport, so maybe he can provide some ideas for you.


----------



## Russell May

I am using the Mojo with my squeezebox touch via the USB out on the touch (using the EDO app). At first i used the stock usb cable that was supplied with the Mojo, but at low volumes between tracks i could hear some interference noises, like crackling. I tested the same usb cable by connecting it from my desktop PC to the mojo and the crackling noises were not present. Switched the same usb cable back to the squeezebox and the crackling noises were back.
  
 so i tried another dirt cheap usb cable that came with an old mobile phone that i had lying around the house with the squeezebox. no crackling noises. Excellent.
  
 My question is, since i looked in the FAQ and couldnt find any recommended USB cables -does anyone have any recommendations for a sensibly priced USB cable (under £30GBP) that i can use. I probably need to buy another one anyway in order to power the mojo and connect to the squeezebox at the same time.
  
 But also, if the data is being re-clocked inside the Mojo, because the connection is asynchrous -does the quality of the USB cable matter -how can it matter, if the bits are being properly sent to the mojo even with a dirt cheap cable? proper digital lock is being achieved even with the cheap cable because when i test it, different sampling rates are recognised by the mojo


----------



## Deftone

Russel, take a look at the supra USB cable. Great quality materials and very well sheilded goes for about £25


----------



## psikey

Finally got my Mojo "pimped up" and working exactly as needed without RF interference from streaming over wifi or cellular.
  
 Best portable setup I ever had. Slightly less ergonomic than the Sony ZX2 I used but combining the Mojo with a Z5 mini works great, and the battery life on the Sony set to Stamina mode is great lasting twice as long as the Mojo itself and minimal power drop in standby mode. Also 32GB plus 256GB SD capacity. Z5 is used purely as a source for the Mojo, not as a phone.
  
 Small 7CM USB OTG cable that I fitted a custom ferrite ring around with heat wrap plus thin iron sheet in back of case which together totally eliminate any RF interference I was getting. Only reason I might change now depends on what the Chord Mojo SD adapter ends up being, but unlikely to allow streamed media like a phone.
  

  
 Custom cut carbon fibre effect vinyl to give some scratch protection, ferrite ring around cable

  
 Piece of thin iron sheet in back of case


----------



## Nirvana1000

I am so glad i gave Mojo another chance and realized that this is a genius product with a stellar DAC at a great price.The holographic imaging is hypnotizing at times.It brought out the mids very nicely on my B&W s2 686s.Need to pair this with some new cans.Using DT770 right now and they sound better than ever.


----------



## Deftone

nirvana1000 said:


> I am so glad i gave Mojo another chance and realized that this is a genius product with a stellar DAC at a great price.The holographic imaging is hypnotizing at times.It brought out the mids nicely on my B&W s2 686s.Need to pair this with some new cans.Using DT770 right now and they sound better than ever.




What didn't you like about it the first time you tried it ?


----------



## Nirvana1000

deftone said:


> What didn't you like about it the first time you tried it ?



I think it was the fact i was trying to demo a few DACs in a short period of time and not giving each one enough time.And i have never had a product with a DAC that has such a natural and realistic sound,so i was initially put off.Now im lost in seduction.


----------



## junix

Penon Audio now gives *L-Shaped plug* and Straight plug option for the *Lightning to Micro USB Hugo/Mojo/PHA DAC Pure Silver Decoding Cable:*
http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
  
 Anyone already ordered/tried the L-Shaped execution?
  
 Was about to order the "standard Straight plug" execution today (thnx to a lot of recommendations here on head-fi!) and then I noticed the L-Shaped option.. now I don't know what to do again.


----------



## music4mhell

junix said:


> Penon Audio now gives *L-Shaped plug* and Straight plug option for the *Lightning to Micro USB Hugo/Mojo/PHA DAC Pure Silver Decoding Cable:*
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> ...


i am using penon's L shape pure copper otg cable from last 2 months..no issue so far...

i like it better than penon's silver cable..


----------



## LaCuffia

Can someone recommend a good micro USB cable to replace the stock? I can only find cables that are 3ft or longer or of the charging variety for Android phones. I need the cable to connect to the Apple CCK adapter. Thanks


----------



## music4mhell

lacuffia said:


> Can someone recommend a good micro USB cable to replace the stock? I can only find cables that are 3ft or longer or of the charging variety for Android phones. I need the cable to connect to the Apple CCK adapter. Thanks


what's ur budget ?

there are cables starting from $1 to $1000....


----------



## LaCuffia

I wouldn't want to spend more than $20.  I am just very skeptical of the cable upgrade market, as it is more susceptible to the diminishing returns concept than anything else in the audiophile world.  The Mojo sounded great with the stock cable as is....if only the damn cable would stay plugged in!


----------



## music4mhell

Then you can go for monoprice 3 feet usb cable, it will cost around $5, also it has a ferrite core embeded ...


----------



## jmills8

lacuffia said:


> I wouldn't want to spend more than $20.  I am just very skeptical of the cable upgrade market, as it is more susceptible to the diminishing returns concept than anything else in the audiophile world.  The Mojo sounded great with the stock cable as is....if only the damn cable would stay plugged in!


Obvious it sounded good with a free otg cable but can it sound better? If you were able to demo 30 otg cables some made of Copper, others pure Silver, copper with silver, silver gold, copper/gold then you would have made a different choice or maybe not.In Hong Kong one can spend 4 hrs a day demoing cables and otg cables 5 days a week and next month more cables arrive plus daps,amps, iems, headphones and dacs.


----------



## AlexB73

I use Mojo with my old Hi-End CD Player Cary 303/100 as transport.
 I have received QED Reference Optical Cable.
 It is real glass Toslink cable.
 I compared it to my SPDIF cable that is a good one.
 First of all, the difference between cables is not huge.
 Sound quality plus minus on the same level.
 SPDIF has more sparkles on high frequencies and deeper bass.
 Optical sound less harsh, softer, noise floor is quitter, sound-stage and separation is better.
 Both sound dynamic but SPDIF maybe a bit more.


----------



## junix

music4mhell said:


> i am using penon's L shape pure copper otg cable from last 2 months..no issue so far...
> 
> i like it better than penon's silver cable..


 

 Thnx, I can see almost everyone is happy with Penon's DIY cables.
 Did you try both silver and copper?
  
 The Lightning (with Apple CCK) to Micro USB in L shape is new as far as I can tell.. I was checking last week and they only had the Straight plug version.
 In the 2nd post of this thread it says
 "_*This cable seems to be a popular & reliable choice, although it does have a caveat in that it lacks right-angled*_ *plugs, so may exert more strain on Mojo & iDevice sockets*"
 so I suppose Penon is listening to customers "complaints", great.
  
 Well, I suppose I'll order the L shape then!


----------



## rkt31

already a very big fan of opus 3 records label. check this recording. Bob Barnard & The Swedish Jazz Kings – A tribute to young Louis. this is one of the cleanest and most natural recording imho and very good for showcasing the talent of chord dacs ,specially the depth perception.


----------



## maxh22

Hello fellow Mojo'ers!
  
 I am selling my Penon Audio silver OTG Cable since I upgraded from the LG V10 to the V20.
  
 If anyone is in the market for a cable and wants it at a discount without waiting for it to come from China please PM me.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/829728/micro-usb-pure-silver-otg-cable-for-chord-mojo-and-other-micro-usb-dacs#post_13106629
  
  
*Edit*: *SOLD*


----------



## audi0nick128

That was a quick sell... anyone interested in an open sounding closed can which pairs great with Mojo? 

I got my ATH W1000X up for sale, +11 Month warranty left. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/828667/audio-technica-w1000x-grandioso-with-warranty#post_13087048


----------



## Mython

jozurr said:


> Do guys who use the Mojo as a desktop amp, just keep it connected to the charger? Is there some other stuff that is recommended like a power supply or something of sorts?


 
  
  
 No 'specialist' power supplies necessary.
  
  
 Plenty of info in post #3, in the section *'Batteries & Charging'*


----------



## raelamb

junix said:


> Penon Audio now gives *L-Shaped plug* and Straight plug option for the *Lightning to Micro USB Hugo/Mojo/PHA DAC Pure Silver Decoding Cable:*
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> Anyone already ordered/tried the L-Shaped execution?
> ...


 

 I have used all the third party CCK substitutes and the Penon is without a doubt the most relable and consistent. Back to using the CCK with new Mojo extender for the ergonomic benefits however.


----------



## LaCuffia

Not sure if this is an option but can you just use a lightning to micro USB cable to pair the iPhone with the Mojo?   I am confused by the Penon and bypassing the CCK adapter.


----------



## Mython

lacuffia said:


> Not sure if this is an option but can you just use a lightning to micro USB cable to pair the iPhone with the Mojo?   I am confused by the Penon and bypassing the CCK adapter.


 
  
  
  
 Many of the cables you see listed in post #3 (the ones listed as 'circumvents CCK') include a CCK/MFI chip culled from an official Apple CCK. This is then soldered into the new 3rd-party cable.
  
 If you try to use a lightning to microUSB cable that does not include a culled CCK/MFI chip, then iDevices will not successfully output digital audio data to Mojo, since the data is encrypted, and iOS will know not to send it if the MFI/CCK chip is not present.


----------



## x RELIC x

alexb73 said:


> I use Mojo with my old Hi-End CD Player Cary 303/100 as transport.
> I have received QED Reference Optical Cable.
> It is real glass Toslink cable.
> *I compared it to my SPDIF cable that is a good one.*
> ...




Just so you know, both coaxial and optical are S/PDIF (Sony / Phillips Digital Interface Format) so it's more helpful to define coaxial and not S/PDIF when comparing to optical.


----------



## AlexB73

Thank you. Now I know it.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

If you want a cheap micro USB cable with ferrites (one at either end), the Sony EC450 seems to work well for me.
  
 Slightly off topic, but has anyone had any experience with these chargers (the 5v version comes with a micro USB lead)?:
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/
 I'm wondering if it would have any RF reduction benefits over an Apple/Anker charger? I'm mostly using Mojo as a desktop DAC, always charging/powered.


----------



## Nirvana1000

bulbsofpassion said:


> If you want a cheap micro USB cable with ferrites (one at either end), the Sony EC450 seems to work well for me.
> 
> Slightly off topic, but has anyone had any experience with these chargers (the 5v version comes with a micro USB lead)?:
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-ipower/
> I'm wondering if it would have any RF reduction benefits over an Apple/Anker charger? I'm mostly using Mojo as a desktop DAC, always charging/powered.



Same here.Mine is plugged in most of the time as a desktop DAC for my home system but plan to try it out in my car.I see that mojo is so good that most have overlooked the fact that chord didn't include any necessary cables.


----------



## LaCuffia

Problem solved and Mojo back in business. Got a $13 micro USB cable from Radio Shack and it's much better than the stock one.


----------



## Nirvana1000

Even when my balls are all blue everything still sounds good.
Upsampled and line out


----------



## Nirvana1000

But i am using Digitally Imported internet radio which is supposed to be 320k mp3 during a trial period.


----------



## NaiveSound

psikey said:


> Finally got my Mojo "pimped up" and working exactly as needed without RF interference from streaming over wifi or cellular.
> 
> Best portable setup I ever had. Slightly less ergonomic than the Sony ZX2 I used but combining the Mojo with a Z5 mini works great, and the battery life on the Sony set to Stamina mode is great lasting twice as long as the Mojo itself and minimal power drop in standby mode. Also 32GB plus 256GB SD capacity. Z5 is used purely as a source for the Mojo, not as a phone.
> 
> ...





I don't understand... How do I make it RF free


----------



## jwbrent

mojo ideas said:


> Im sorry to hear that. What should be realised is that an anodised surface is porous at the micro scale and still chemically reactive. Therefore it's quite possible that the sulphur or another chemical in those particular rubber bands were out gassing and they've chemically altered the structure of the anodising in some way. We did test our bands and they seemed to be fine though I wouldn't guarantee that over s long period.


 

 Thank you, John, for replying to my inquiry. Funny how something so innocuous as rubber bands can have such an effect. I'm glad I decided to stop using them after a month or else the markings may have been even more noticeable.


----------



## jwbrent

junix said:


> Penon Audio now gives *L-Shaped plug* and Straight plug option for the *Lightning to Micro USB Hugo/Mojo/PHA DAC Pure Silver Decoding Cable:*
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> Anyone already ordered/tried the L-Shaped execution?
> ...


 

 I'm interested in the 10cm silver micro USB to micro USB OTG listed here. In the pictures of it they show a right angle version which would be perfect for my setup, and hopefully better than the $6 like cable I bought off eBay.
  
 The option for right angle isn't present when adding to the cart, so I messaged the site about purchasing the right angle version. I'll follow up when I hear back ...


----------



## jwbrent

maxh22 said:


> Hello fellow Mojo'ers!
> 
> I am selling my Penon Audio silver OTG Cable since I upgraded from the LG V10 to the V20.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm interested in this cable ... how was the sound and build quality?
  
 You sold yours fast!


----------



## esm87

jwbrent said:


> I'm interested in this cable ... how was the sound and build quality?
> 
> You sold yours fast!


I have this cable, offers a reassuring build quality for the price, length is perfect aswell for me to stack. Cable fairly thick and sturdy, both connections seem well constructed also. Hope this helps


----------



## jwbrent

esm87 said:


> I have this cable, offers a reassuring build quality for the price, length is perfect aswell for me to stack. Cable fairly thick and sturdy, both connections seem well constructed also. Hope this helps




Thank you for your reply. I'm getting one but I hope I can order the right angle version.


----------



## Boerd

nirvana1000 said:


> Even when my balls are all blue everything still sounds good.
> Upsampled and line out


 
 Lol!
 Blue balls mean 3V (line level) according to the manual. According to the Stereophile's measurements Mojo doesn't clip until 4.8V.
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements
 This means you have more than enough headroom left.
 Just FYI - Mojo can drive Audeze's LCD-4 just fine.


----------



## Nirvana1000

boerd said:


> Lol!
> Blue balls mean 3V (line level) according to the manual. According to the Stereophile's measurements Mojo doesn't clip until 4.8V.
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements
> This means you have more than enough headroom left.
> Just FYI - Mojo can drive Audeze's LCD-4 just fine.



That is part of their great design.Excellent line out performance.


----------



## Djsenjaya

Is there any new version of Chord mojo? My friend are going to buy 1 and he found option on a 2nd gen (new version).


----------



## sabloke

Looks like the Chinese counterfeit artists jumped the shark this time. There's no Mojo MK II yet


----------



## Djsenjaya

sabloke said:


> Looks like the Chinese counterfeit artists jumped the shark this time. There's no Mojo MK II yet




It was this link
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=521377468979






Is it legit?


----------



## vapman

djsenjaya said:


> It was this link
> http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?spm=a1z5f.7632060.0.0&id=521377468979
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The listing photo is a picture of a computer screen?


----------



## Djsenjaya

vapman said:


> The listing photo is a picture of a computer screen?




That was my computer screen. 
Please focus on the box. Lol

Is it legit? Anybody bought mojo with black box? All the seller on taobao seems to have black version


----------



## vapman

djsenjaya said:


> That was my computer screen.
> Please focus on the box. Lol
> 
> Is it legit? Anybody bought mojo with black box? All the seller on taobao seems to have black version


 
 Sorry! My mistake.
  
 I haven't seen a black box mojo. but i also haven't seen a new mojo since i bought mine about a year ago. don't know if they revised the box when  they went from sticker to engraved SN's??


----------



## Nirvana1000

There is only one generation of Mojo.So this is most likely a fake/counterfeit/knock off.


----------



## Djsenjaya

Judging from the shop review. The inside packaging seems like original. With outer black packaging. I've email Chord customer service to make sure this is indeed a genuine one or not.


----------



## leaky74

Mine came in the same packaging & mine's certainly legit.


----------



## Djsenjaya

leaky74 said:


> Mine came in the same packaging & mine's certainly legit.




did you mean you have the black packaging. And the serial number was engraved on between the line out port? 

How did you know yours a legit one? 
Thanks for the answer


----------



## leaky74

No engraving, that's a recent addition I believe. The black outer carton was introduced earlier this year.


----------



## jmills8

Why not email Chord directly?


----------



## psikey

naivesound said:


> I don't understand... How do I make it RF free


 
  
 Iron helps block RF interference.
  
 With the Mojo close-coupled to a smartphone you can get noise interference due to its internal cellular (3G/4G) and Wi-Fi signals. Don't really get RF interference if the Mojo is some distance away from the phone or a PC, and some phones seem to be worse than others from what I've read.
  
 By fitting a ferrite ring around the USB cable (or get a cable with one already on) it blocks a lot of it but also found that if I placed a thin sheet of Iron between the phone & Mojo it block any other RF interference I was getting. No popping, hissing, crackle noises now when streaming Tidal/Spotify over Wi-Fi or cellular 3G.


----------



## psikey

I just bought another new one from Nintronics only last week and still comes in white box with sticker on the bottom of Mojo, though they could have shipped from older stock. No engraving on mine.
  
 Looks like they may have put in black outer sleeve to promote the WhatHi-Fi award. Your serial is 151478 while my new one is still in the 038000 range.


----------



## psikey

What USB OTG cable is that in your photo ?


----------



## Djsenjaya

psikey said:


> What USB OTG cable is that in your photo ?




Sorry it was taken from the Chinese shop review.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

I bought mine from an authorised dealer (Future Shop) a couple of weeks ago, it has the serial engraving and came in the new black box.


----------



## miketlse

naivesound said:


> I don't understand... How do I make it RF free


 
  
 Here is one of @psikey posts from earlier this year, which shows the iron sheeting from a different angle.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/17805#post_12591852
  
 Provided you can get thin enough sheet, it will be convenient to locate it inside the phone protective case.


----------



## cpauya

djsenjaya said:


> Judging from the shop review. The inside packaging seems like original. With outer black packaging. I've email Chord customer service to make sure this is indeed a genuine one or not.


 
  
 John mentioned about an "laser ablated coding for better product security across regions" here http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/26415#post_13036570 - so I will assume that's a legit Mojo.  I've registered mine (no laser-ablated SN) at Chord's site right after testing it at home.  
  


mojo ideas said:


> Only the additional laser ablated coding for better product security across regions other than typical production related modifications that play no part in the operation of the product.


  

 Good call regarding "I've email Chord" to make sure about authenticity of the Mojo.


----------



## psikey

Good luck getting a reply. I sent an email last week about something else and had no reply 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tretneo

Really wish they would have put this (laser fingerprint) on the bottom. I recently re-purchased Mojo after selling my original a few months ago and I'm pretty disappointed with how this looks.


----------



## Djsenjaya

tretneo said:


> Really wish they would have put this (laser fingerprint) on the bottom. I recently re-purchased Mojo after selling my original a few months ago and I'm pretty disappointed with how this looks.




Same here. I find it looks "Chinese" rather than "UK-ish" 

Stereotype jokes. Pardon me!


----------



## tretneo

djsenjaya said:


> Same here. I find it looks "Chinese" rather than "UK-ish"
> 
> Stereotype jokes. Pardon me!


 
  
 Definitely detracts from an otherwise stunning and unique design.


----------



## Mojo ideas

I





djsenjaya said:


> Judging from the shop review. The inside packaging seems like original. With outer black packaging. I've email Chord customer service to make sure this is indeed a genuine one or not.


its from Chord we do change our box designs occasionally.


----------



## betula

tretneo said:


> Definitely detracts from an otherwise stunning and unique design.




I don't think, it is that bad. Don't look at it, if you don't like it. Mojo is for listening anyway.


----------



## tretneo

betula said:


> I don't think, it is that bad. Don't look at it, if you don't like it. Mojo is for listening anyway.


 
  
 Certainly isn't a deal breaker and you're right, it's all about the sound


----------



## RPB65

yeh, am currently confused as to why the printed code is such an issue. Mojo is for listening people! lol


----------



## LaCuffia

rpb65 said:


> yeh, am currently confused as to why the printed code is such an issue. Mojo is for listening people! lol


 

 kind of funny it is an issue considering the Mojo has three buttons that light up like cheap Christmas lights.   I don't mind the lights of course, but just putting things in perspective.


----------



## RPB65

lacuffia said:


> kind of funny it is an issue considering the Mojo has three buttons that light up like cheap Christmas lights.   I don't mind the lights of course, but just putting things in perspective.


 

 Yeh, they're far more annoying than a QR code. I'm like, thats Purple, no that end ball it's gotta be White I'm listening to DSD, nah its Purple pretending to be White with a hint of White. pmsl. Whats wrong with 43! Your volume is 43! Haha. Nope, I gotta decipher how many clicks I am away from Red Red so I know its Purple, no sorry Brown, nope White. Ah ***.


----------



## tretneo

rpb65 said:


> Yeh, they're far more annoying than a QR code. I'm like, thats Purple, no that end ball it's gotta be White I'm listening to DSD, nah its Purple pretending to be White with a hint of White. pmsl. Whats wrong with 43! Your volume is 43! Haha. Nope, I gotta decipher how many clicks I am away from Red Red so I know its Purple, no sorry Brown, nope White. Ah ***.


 
  
 lol I enjoyed reading this, thank you.


----------



## canali

tretneo said:


> Definitely detracts from an otherwise stunning and unique design.


 
 we're all different...personally i love the lights...esp seeing the blue to show me the  24/192 bitrate for my flac files.
 dragonfly does the same thing with the colours changing...i prefer it ... for me it adds a 'cool/fun' feel to it, esp for this 
 hobby that can get a bit too serious and stuffy at times.


----------



## tretneo

canali said:


> we're all different...personally i love the lights...esp seeing the blue to show me the  24/192 bitrate for my flac files.
> dragonfly does the same thing with the colours changing...i prefer it ...imo adds a 'cool/fun' feel to it.


 
  
 Agreed, I dislike the QR code but love the "balls" and their color stages.


----------



## canali

mojo ideas said:


> I
> its from Chord we do change our box designs occasionally.


 
 looking forward to the new Chord editions come CES...wonder if they'll
 make me want to sell my ipod touch 6 as the storage/transport with my mojo brick.


----------



## tretneo

canali said:


> looking forward to the new Chord editions come CES...wonder if they'll
> make me want to sell my ipod touch 6 as the storage/transport with my mojo brick.


 
  
 Would love to see something that prompts me to put my AK300 up for sale as a redundancy


----------



## flipper203

I'll be getting a  mojo soon and I am wondering which transport DAP I'll use. Do you have a recomandation on a small transport DAP with optical out that pairs well with mojo?


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> I'm interested in the 10cm silver micro USB to micro USB OTG listed here. In the pictures of it they show a right angle version which would be perfect for my setup, and hopefully better than the $6 like cable I bought off eBay.
> 
> The option for right angle isn't present when adding to the cart, so I messaged the site about purchasing the right angle version. I'll follow up when I hear back ...




I received a reply back from Penon and they added the option for the right angle otg cable ... bought one.


----------



## jwbrent

psikey said:


> I just bought another new one from Nintronics only last week and still comes in white box with sticker on the bottom of Mojo, though they could have shipped from older stock. No engraving on mine.
> 
> Looks like they may have put in black outer sleeve to promote the WhatHi-Fi award. Your serial is 151478 while my new one is still in the 038000 range.




The laser printed number is not the serial number, at least on mine. The sticker on the bottom has a different number listed as the serial number.


----------



## maxh22

jwbrent said:


> I'm interested in this cable ... how was the sound and build quality?
> 
> You sold yours fast!


 
 The build quality is excellent! I have used it for portable and at home use and it held up great. The sound quality is great too. It sounds different from the stock cable.


----------



## canali

enjoy by john darko ''low low can you go'' in building up a system
 see the video too
  
 steve silberman of audioquest on panel
 areas of streaming, the influence of sonos, vinyl vs digital all discussed...emergence of usb audio
 and voice command interfaces (amazon echo)
Affordable audio – how low can you go? http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/12/how-low-can-you-go/


----------



## EagleWings

flipper203 said:


> I'll be getting a  mojo soon and I am wondering which transport DAP I'll use. Do you have a recomandation on a small transport DAP with optical out that pairs well with mojo?


 
  
 I haven't updated the list after July 08. But I am unaware of any recent released DAPs, that can do Optical out, that I would categorize as Small. Your best bet would be AK100 or AK120.
  


eaglewings said:


> *These DAPs CAN be used with the Mojo: *
> - Apple iPod Touch 5th Generation, 6th Generation (USB)
> - Astell & Kern AK100, AK120, AK100ii, AK120ii, AK300, AK320, AK380 & AK240 (Optical)
> - Astell & Kern AK70 (USB)
> ...


----------



## Mython

djsenjaya said:


> tretneo said:
> 
> 
> > Really wish they would have put this (laser fingerprint) on the bottom. I recently re-purchased Mojo after selling my original a few months ago and I'm pretty disappointed with how this looks.
> ...


 
  
  
  


mojo ideas said:


> okkultus said:
> 
> 
> > So, did they release a new version of the MOJO or what is happening?
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> jwbrent said:
> 
> 
> > I would think this coding would be better placed on the bottom of the Mojo. Regardless, thank you for producing such an amazing sounding product.
> ...


----------



## krismusic

I would always want to put Mojo in a case anyway. The official case is excellent. I would stop fretting and enjoy how the Mojo sounds.


----------



## jwbrent

krismusic said:


> I would always want to put Mojo in a case anyway. The official case is excellent. I would stop fretting and enjoy how the Mojo sounds.


 

 Different strokes for different folks ...


----------



## RPB65

My brain needs help! I am stuck in an EDM 'loop'! It's like groundhog day. pmsl. I cannot seem to listen to all the superb easy listening vocal stuff and Jazz at the moment. 
 Any tips on rebooting myself? I totally blame Mojo and Noble for the predicament I find myself in...


----------



## Mython

rpb65 said:


> My brain needs help! I am stuck in an EDM 'loop'! It's like groundhog day. pmsl. I cannot seem to listen to all the superb easy listening vocal stuff and Jazz at the moment.
> Any tips on rebooting myself? I totally blame Mojo and Noble for the predicament I find myself in...


 
  
 Maybe you could visualise the energy in your body and pretend it represents Mojos sample rate indications! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  
  
*"OMMMMMMMMMMojo!"*


----------



## RPB65

pmsl @Mython thats brilliant!


----------



## MontyGibon

I am going to put together a DIY cable to feed the signal from one of the 3.5mm Chord Mojo headphone outputs into the two RCAs of a Samson S-convert bump box (which in turn feeds a power amplifier).
  
 Essentially then this is a Y-splitter cable; a 3.5mm stereo jack into two RCAs. I am going to use some Sommer SC-Peacock MKII cable for this.
  
 My question is about which end I should attach the floating shield braid; the 3.5mm end or at the RCA ends.
  
 Normally, I would attach floating shield braiding at the source end, So, in this case it would be the 3.5mm connector which plugs into the Mojo.
  
 But, it occurred to me that I run the Mojo on its battery power. I don’t have it connected to a power supply during playback. The Samson S-convert bump box on the other hand is mains powered.
 So, it crossed my mind that maybe it would be advantageous to attach the floating shield braiding in the two RCA connectors rather than the 3.5mm – this on the basis the bump box is mains powered whereas the Mojo is not.
  
 I’d be very grateful for any guidance on the best way forward.


----------



## Russell May

bulbsofpassion said:


> If you want a cheap micro USB cable with ferrites (one at either end), the Sony EC450 seems to work well for me
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Barndoor

Got a bit bored this morning at work, so done a really rough mock up of what I'd want a mojo module to be. sorry for the rubbish pictures - I'm no artist as you may well guess.
  
 Basic concept is a wrap around module.
 The button on the left hand side of the top right picture is basically a sliding mechanism so that the left hand side can extend to enable insertion of the Mojo and then slide back into place.
 On the right hand side of the top right picture is a micro sd card slot
 Left picture has screen, wheel and few buttons, with Mojo balls exposed (!).
 Bottom right picture shows cut outs for access to headphone outs.
 The end I haven't drawn would be a pass through of current inputs.
  
 Functionality wise, the Shanling M1 is a good bench mark for what I'm after.
  
 EDIT: I've just realised I've got my ball positions wrong in the pictures! The left hand side of the pictures are meant to be the headphone outputs and the right the inputs, but hopefully this doesn't distract from the concept I had in mind.


----------



## psikey

jwbrent said:


> I received a reply back from Penon and they added the option for the right angle otg cable ... bought one.


 
  

  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's more money I've just spent.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

russell may said:


> bulbsofpassion said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a cheap micro USB cable with ferrites (one at either end), the Sony EC450 seems to work well for me
> ...


 

 It has the usual metal braiding shield, I can't comment on whether other cables have 'better' versions of this though. The Sony cable is about £2 on Amazon, make sure you read the reviews on there to see which sellers are selling genuine ones.


----------



## sarang-i

Here is something i want to know, Mojo can out 3Vrms in lineout.
 So, Can mojo handle an amp which has input voltage maximum of 2V, or that feeding will be just overload it that affect causing some problems?


----------



## miketlse

sarang-i said:


> Here is something i want to know, Mojo can out 3Vrms in lineout.
> So, Can mojo handle an amp which has input voltage maximum of 2V, or that feeding will be just overload it that affect causing some problems?


 
  
 There are explanations about line-out, contained within the FAQ in post #3.
  
 Here is a section of the explanations, which hopefully will help answer your question, but I do recommend that you browse post #3, so that you will be aware of the types of information that are contained therein.
  
*Setting Mojo to Line-Level (e.g. for use with a Preamplifier or Active Loudspeakers, etc.)* (Click to hide)
   To set the output level to _*3*V_ ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons
 together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. *This mode is not*
*remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored for safety reasons.*
  


ra97or said:


> s7uart said:
> 
> 
> > nntnam said:
> ...


 
  

  
 To set the output level to _*1.9*V RMS_, first follow the above guidance, to attain 3V, and then continue further, with the following:
  


rob watts said:


> Yes 4 clicks down will set it to 1.9v (both balls indigo). Each step is always a 1 dB change.


----------



## xtr4

miketlse said:


> There are explanations about line-out, contained within the FAQ in post #3.
> 
> Here is a section of the explanations, which hopefully will help answer your question, but I do recommend that you browse post #3, so that you will be aware of the types of information that are contained therein.
> 
> ...


 
  
 BUT PLEASE REMEMBER; that when you set it to 1.9V after 4 clicks down from the line out mode, that this volume IS remembered when switched off UNLIKE line out mode.
 So the next time you turn on your MOJO, the volume WILL be at 1.9V, so don't plug in any headphones and press play.
 You have been warned.
  
 *Edit: Sorry, quoted wrong person.


----------



## Huwge

Sorry for dumb question, but does Mojo have an auto shut off function if Source stops playing, e.g. at end of album / playlist , if fallen asleep while listening or listening bed?
 Cheers
 Huw


----------



## theveterans

xtr4 said:


> BUT PLEASE REMEMBER; that when you set it to 1.9V after 4 clicks down from the line out mode, that this volume IS remembered when switched off UNLIKE line out mode.
> So the next time you turn on your MOJO, the volume WILL be at 1.9V, so don't plug in any headphones and press play.
> You have been warned.
> 
> *Edit: Sorry, quoted wrong person.


 
  
 Plug-in the HE6 and it'll sound just right.


----------



## maxh22

theveterans said:


> Plug-in the HE6 and it'll sound just right.




Haha the only headphone that would require that kind of juice. Unfortunately, Mojo still won't drive them with authority. Then again, few amps will


----------



## harpo1

huwge said:


> Sorry for dumb question, but does Mojo have an auto shut off function if Source stops playing, e.g. at end of album / playlist , if fallen asleep while listening or listening bed?
> Cheers
> Huw


 
 No.


----------



## Huwge

harpo1 said:


> No.


 

 Thanks - what might cause a Mojo to do this? I just received my new Mojo and it will switch itself off if there is no source input for 5 minutes. I can then turn it back on and it works fine, but it will shut off if album / track has ended and nothing plays for 5 mins. It will turn itself off after 5 minutes if nothing attached. It showed blue and now green for battery. I found behaviour odd as I could not find anything in manual / FAQ that explained this shut down.
  
 This is after the first charge, which took just about 7 hours. I use an Anker PowerPort 5 and the USB cable that came with my AK320, ports are listed at 2.4A.
  
 Currently connected to my Mac and driving HD650, sounds great but I need to now whether to send it back for another one. I will try to drain battery whilst connected to Mac and recharge to see if things change. Would an iPad Air charger be better?


----------



## AlexB73

Yesterday I listened Mojo plugged in with Anker Power supply.
 The sound became dirty and not as clear and distortion free like in the battery only mode.
 Did anybody try to listen Mojo plugged in to a linear power supply?


----------



## Deftone

alexb73 said:


> Yesterday I listened Mojo plugged in with Anker Power supply.
> The sound became dirty and not as clear and distortion free like in the battery only mode.
> Did anybody try to listen Mojo plugged in to a linear power supply?




Have another listen, it's all In your head. Mojo is always running on "battery only mode"


----------



## Deftone

I don't know but the number 1 thing on my wish list has always been an auto turn off. It would save many re charges.


----------



## harpo1

huwge said:


> Thanks - what might cause a Mojo to do this? I just received my new Mojo and it will switch itself off if there is no source input for 5 minutes. I can then turn it back on and it works fine, but it will shut off if album / track has ended and nothing plays for 5 mins. It will turn itself off after 5 minutes if nothing attached. It showed blue and now green for battery. I found behaviour odd as I could not find anything in manual / FAQ that explained this shut down.
> 
> This is after the first charge, which took just about 7 hours. I use an Anker PowerPort 5 and the USB cable that came with my AK320, ports are listed at 2.4A.
> 
> Currently connected to my Mac and driving HD650, sounds great but I need to now whether to send it back for another one. I will try to drain battery whilst connected to Mac and recharge to see if things change. Would an iPad Air charger be better?


 
 Does this happen when you are not connected to the Anker PowerPort?


----------



## jarnopp

maxh22 said:


> Haha the only headphone that would require that kind of juice. Unfortunately, Mojo still won't drive them with authority. Then again, few amps will




Actually, if you have Mojo and HE-6 you should try this. Listening now and, yes, line out is a good place to start for volume, but Mojo is doing a super good job with them. Very clean. I like the tonality of the Cavalli Liquid Carbon using high gain and balanced out (Mojo around 1.9v) better, but I don't think the authority or potential is being lost. Mojo only is probably a cleaner, lower distortion solution. In time, maybe I will come to prefer it to an additional amp. YMMV, but would be interested in anyone else's experience.


----------



## Huwge

harpo1 said:


> Does this happen when you are not connected to the Anker PowerPort?


 

 No - have only charged with the PowerPort, Mojo is always used standalone - to date only with AK320 and now Mac, but I have that on continuous play at the moment to try and drain the Mojo battery before attempting a recharge to see whether the battery needed to go through a full power cycle before functioning optimally.
  
 Yesterday, charged battery - played a few tracks, fell asleep listening to an album woke up and Mojo had powered off. Listened to another album, left Mojo on but the lights went out after roughly 5 mins, battery light had been showing blue. Today, just turned the Mojo on with nothing connected and after 5 minutes it had powered down. At the moment, am two Acts into Don Giovanni and battery light is still green.


----------



## harpo1

huwge said:


> No - have only charged with the PowerPort, Mojo is always used standalone - to date only with AK320 and now Mac, but I have that on continuous play at the moment to try and drain the Mojo battery before attempting a recharge to see whether the battery needed to go through a full power cycle before functioning optimally.
> 
> Yesterday, charged battery - played a few tracks, fell asleep listening to an album woke up and Mojo had powered off. Listened to another album, left Mojo on but the lights went out after roughly 5 mins, battery light had been showing blue. Today, just turned the Mojo on with nothing connected and after 5 minutes it had powered down. At the moment, am two Acts into Don Giovanni and battery light is still green.


 
 Is this happening with no external power source connected?


----------



## Huwge

harpo1 said:


> Is this happening with no external power source connected?


 

 No power source connected when using Mojo. Charged, disconnected from USB power > switched on, played via USB and optical. Same results irrespective of source. Battery light now yellow.


----------



## harpo1

huwge said:


> No power source connected when using Mojo. Charged, disconnected from USB power > switched on, played via USB and optical. Same results irrespective of source. Battery light now yellow.


 
 That's definitely not right.  I'd send it back.


----------



## Huwge

harpo1 said:


> That's definitely not right.  I'd send it back.


 

 OK - Thanks


----------



## AlexB73

deftone said:


> Have another listen, it's all In your head. Mojo is always running on "battery only mode"


 

 This was happened when I forgot that I had leaved charger plunged in.
 I listened music, and recognized that vocal sounded dirty and destroyed.
 Then I checked Mojo and detected power USB was plugged in.
 When I unplugged power USB, vocal became clean and free of distortions.
  
 I also like more optical connection compared to coaxial, because optical sounds cleaner.


----------



## Deftone

alexb73 said:


> This was happened when I forgot that I had leaved charger plunged in.
> I listened music, and recognized that vocal sounded dirty and destroyed.
> Then I checked Mojo and detected power USB was plugged in.
> When I unplugged power USB, vocal became clean and free of distortions.
> ...



Then you have a faulty unit get a replacement


----------



## AlexB73

deftone said:


> Then you have a faulty unit get a replacement


 

  
 It works absolutely correct. Yes, battery shunts power supply, but it can't filter all noise from it.
 I was wondered if my Mojo wasn't sensitive to the power supply!


----------



## Deftone

No if you're getting high amounts of distortion while charging the mojo then something is wrong with the unit. It does not work absolutely correct, mojo does not benefit to "clean power" there is no difference in sound because it is never using power from the wall. You can leave mojo plugged in 24/7 it will sound the same.


----------



## jwbrent

Interesting article by Computer Audiophile about using a Pixel phone as a hi res player and the limitations that currently exist.


----------



## Mython

jwbrent said:


> Interesting article by Computer Audiophile about using a Pixel phone as a hi res player and the limitations that currently exist.


 
  
 What so few people seem to understand is that not only are phonecalls, texts and web-browsing *not* the primary function of a smartphone (regardless of operating system), but neither is *audio*, even if the manufacturer claims to have invested a lot of time on the audio subsystem.
  
 The primary purpose of a smartphone is to surveil its owner.
  
 Is it any wonder audiophile smartphone users get irked by the shortcomings they have to find workarounds to? LOL
  
  
 Still, if one understands the workarounds, it's clear they can function as a great portable solution for audiophiles, whatever else they may be used for.


----------



## Samuel Snoopy

This thread grows too fast, is it the most of any hifi forum in this planet?


----------



## Mython

samuel snoopy said:


> This thread grows too fast, is it the most of any hifi forum in this planet?


 
  
 Until January 5th, maybe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
www.head-fi.org/t/829906/chord-electronics-ces-launch-extravaganza
  
  
  
 P.S. everyone please feel free to make your best guesses in the above thread
  
  
 .


----------



## GreenBow

Puzzle.
  
 I have an oldish Linux netbook. (It plays FLAC files though.) I have tired attaching Mojo to it, but no sound.
  
 I thought Linux did not need drivers. However this is a highly cut down version of Linux, so might not have similar USB DAC functionality. (I looked on Chord website and no Linux drivers that I could try anyway.)
  
 I have a copy of Windows XP ULCPC, which means netbook lite version. I don't know if it will fit on the tiny SSD drive on the netbook though. Then the Chord Mojo driver might not install on XP anyway.
  
 Should I just give up, or does anyone know the solution, or have ideas please?


----------



## Samuel Snoopy

mython said:


> Until January 5th, maybe... :wink_face:
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/829906/chord-electronics-ces-launch-extravaganza
> 
> ...



1. Blu 2
2. Mojo DAP or Bluetooth adaptor module
3. Reference Digital amp 
4. Hugo 2


----------



## Boerd

samuel snoopy said:


> This thread grows too fast, is it the most of any hifi forum in this planet?


 

 Chord fully deserves it! Mojo is audiophile quality without the k$ price usually associated with audiophile stuff.


----------



## jmills8

I never put a thought to clean an amp.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

jmills8 said:


> I never put a thought to clean an amp.




Fingerprints and dust are all over the balls. Would like to know a proper soul union to clean them.


----------



## willowbrook

djtheaudiophile said:


> Fingerprints and dust are all over the balls. Would like to know a proper soul union to clean them.


 
 I believe if you open it up, you can take the glass balls out to clean them properly. ^^


----------



## rkt31

use small amount of alcohol with cotton .


----------



## miketlse

djtheaudiophile said:


> Fingerprints and dust are all over the balls. Would like to know a proper soul union to clean them.


 
 They add value - they are like the patina on an antique.


----------



## jmills8

willowbrook said:


> I believe if you open it up, you can take the glass balls out to clean them properly. ^^


once a day to stay clean.


----------



## Mython

Anyone giving/receiving Mojo(s) this Christmas?


----------



## miketlse

Before I forget,
  
 A happy Christmas to you all, and enjoy the music.


----------



## audi0nick128

Is it just me or are here others thinking 'happy Christmas' sounds like an oxymoron 

Anyway don't kill each other... it's over, soon.


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> Anyone giving/receiving Mojo(s) this Christmas?


 
 Not me.
  
 I will happily receive a Hugo/TT/DAVE, but the odds of me receiving one are somewhere between 0 and a negative number. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nevermind, we have CES to look forward to,


----------



## miketlse

audi0nick128 said:


> Is it just me or are here others thinking 'happy Christmas' sounds like an oxymoron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, we have only the 12 days of Christmas to wait until CES.


----------



## catroni

(regarding the Mojo-iPhone combo):
  
 1) Is there big differences between the connection you use?
  
 -Penoaudio cable
 -CCK-usb
 -Mojo accessory adapter usb
  
 2) Also, anywhere to get a circunvent cable like the Peno in Europe? (which works with iphone 7)
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## GreenBow

eaglewings said:


> kimd said:
> 
> 
> > Such as Cowon Plenue D
> ...


 
  
 Please if this post (http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/19620#post_12706423
 is not included in the first post, please could you add it.
  
 I have looked to find it in post one but have not been successful.
  
 Additionally I have seen a small player on Amazon for £60 and wondered it if will work with Mojo.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/MP3-Digital-Audio-Players/AGPtEK-IMP-class-Resolution-Music-Separate-controls/B0196GCGHI/ref=sr_1_84?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1482598426&sr=1-84&keywords=sony+walkman
 It says it's a high resolution player but I can not see that in the specification. Either on Amazon or on the manufacturers website.
 It does take SD cards.


----------



## eenecho

huwge said:


> OK - Thanks




I too find the Mojo to sound better disconnected from the charging cable (similar to the Macbook running of battery)
That said, I use the Mojo as my digital source directly into my power amp in my main system, and as such, leave it plugged into the charger (Apple 1A) continuously. I have found using an AQ Jitterbug on the charger USB to be an improvement, similar to but not as great as the Intona on the data line. For me the improvements are subtle but significant, others experiences will undoubtedly vary.


----------



## Takeanidea

I had the opportunity to try out the new iDSD micro BL from ifi for a week. I was interested what the competion could do. The BL is more expensive than the Mojo - it does have analogue in , otherwise it's a dacamp. I spent half a day volume matching and recording 2 tracks on my AtoD ART Semi Pro recorder. The BL plays the track for 90 seconds then the same piece is replayed on the Mojo.  I won't reveal the results - you can listen for yourselves. PM me and I'll send you the links.


----------



## canali

takeanidea said:


> I had the opportunity to try out the new iDSD micro BL from ifi for a week. I was interested what the competion could do. The BL is more expensive than the Mojo - it does have analogue in , otherwise it's a dacamp. I spent half a day volume matching and recording 2 tracks on my AtoD ART Semi Pro recorder. The BL plays the track for 90 seconds then the same piece is replayed on the Mojo.  I won't reveal the results - you can listen for yourselves. PM me and I'll send you the links.


 
  
 i use the original ifi micro idsd as a dac for my computer speaker setup...that 3D switch adds some nice expansive effects.
 I was going between the dragonfly red, mojo and ifi, but in the end it was just a hassle...so now i use dragonfly red and mojo for the road, and the ifi micro idsd when at home.
  
 btw, why not just show your results here....imo how something sounds or is musical or analytical is so subjective anyway, regardless of any measurements...in the end it's all about one's own listening abilities and likes/dislikes.


----------



## Takeanidea

> Originally Posted by *canali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use dragonfly red and mojo for the road.


 
 Can you tell us why you use the dragonfly as well as the Mojo? Is the Dragonfly good enough to be on a par with the Mojo?


----------



## Angular Mo

I use the dragonfly red when commuting on the train, along with a small battery.

It is when I am traveling for more than 30-minutes will I use the Mojo because it is a bit less convenient than a USB dongle.

I primarily use the Mojo as an in-home portable DAC/amp when I am listening to music in the sofa and don't want to sit in front of my desk with my Schiit nor use a long headphone cable.


----------



## canali

takeanidea said:


> Can you tell us why you use the dragonfly as well as the Mojo? Is the Dragonfly good enough to be on a par with the Mojo?




i sometimes find the mojo/ipod brick to be a PITA to carry around, esp when in true portable use: walking around.
the dragonfly red, on the other hand, is wonderfully light and unobtrusive.

havent't done a/b comparisons...some say there is a diff..others say not so much.
again it all comes down to one skillsets and likes/dislikes....i'm not a 'golden eared' highly attuned listener....And I've too lazy to bother to be frank....Maybe over the holidaze, when not skiing 
btw: am enjoying senn's captune more and more...Check it out guys


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Sorry, I understand your reasoning, but I haven't added that list as there's already so much info in the posts on page 1 that the parser actually pukes the submission (I found this out a few months ago). Now, whenever I add more info, I have to delete some to make space for it, and it becomes a serious chore. If you go through post #2/3, from the bottom, upwards, clicking to expand each nested spoiler (and the spoilers hidden deeper within them), you'll see there is a vast amount of content. Depending on the resolution of your screen, and the zoom setting of your browser, you'll find there's around 50 pages or more.
  
 Fortunately, it's really quite simple for someone to find out whether their DAP has a digital output. Mojo makes it easy, what with offering 3 different modes of input.
  
  
 BTW, Lotto Paw 5000 has digital-out, so I'm not really sure why that's listed, above, as incompatible with Mojo unless there is some peculiar glitch in the firmware. I can't remember which (if any) of the HiFiMan DAPs had digital output....


----------



## Takeanidea

mython said:


> BTW, Lotto Paw 5000 has digital-out, so I'm not really sure why that's listed, above, as incompatible with Mojo unless there is some peculiar glitch in the firmware. I can't remember which (if any) of the HiFiMan DAPs had digital output....


 
 Paw 5000 works fine with the Mojo


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> *BTW, Lotto Paw 5000 has digital-out, so I'm not really sure why that's listed, above*, as incompatible with Mojo unless there is some peculiar glitch in the firmware. I can't remember which (if any) of the HiFiMan DAPs had digital output....


 
  
 That's the reason I had the "(Not 100% Sure)" next to it. Anyways I've updated the post to include Lotoo 5k in the can-do list.


----------



## Mython

eaglewings said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > *BTW, Lotto Paw 5000 has digital-out, so I'm not really sure why that's listed, above*, as incompatible with Mojo unless there is some peculiar glitch in the firmware. I can't remember which (if any) of the HiFiMan DAPs had digital output....
> ...


 
  
 Sorry, I interpreted the 'not sure' as meaning there may be a specific issue that was making it's viability as a transport uncertain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 EDIT:  www.wheninmanila.com/chord-mojo-never-listen-to-music-same-way-again/
  
  
 .


----------



## Mython

OK, too much to quote, but I have added a link for that DAP list


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> OK, too much to quote, but I have added a link for that DAP list


 
  
 Thanks. Link would be the best option, because the list keeps growing. And to avoid confusions, I have added a third category in the post, with the list of DAPs that I am not aware/certain, if they can do digital out.


----------



## canali

One thing I will say is if chord comes out with some dap that better integrates my music it'll be interesting. Maybe I won't bitch about a brick as much.


----------



## RPB65

canali said:


> One thing I will say is if chord comes out with some dap that better integrates my music it'll be interesting. Maybe I won't bitch about a brick as much.


 

 No matter what they bring out, it will always be a brick


----------



## jtung95

Hi guys, recently got my mojo and have been enjoying it ever since! Question, does anybody elses mojo create popping static when close to an interference source? I have mine stacked on my phone and amytime it is receiving or transmitting data, whether over cellular or wifi, the mojo creates the aforementioned noise in my iems. 
Is there any way i can reduce the noise? Right now I just tolerate it pr turn my phone on airplane mode. Is there a case or some sort of encasement for the mojo that could reduce external signal interference?


----------



## musickid

can anyone recommend a good full size headphone around 300 pounds for the mojo. at present pm3, hd650 and 600 are no good as I find them very uncomfortable. I'm presently using dt880 600 ohm for a tube set up so I need a change from beyer? I'm looking for good synergy and the ability to listen to music with significant bass presence at louder levels with no distortion or effort on the mojo side at all. thanks to all and merry xmas


----------



## UNOE

I read a few pages back of a Mojo that was shutting off after 5 min idle. I wouldn't mind that as a feature. He also said it was new can help wondering if it was a different firmware version on new mojo. But he was told to return it.


----------



## NaiveSound

Just a few weeks and find out about the new module hopefully an (SD module) , I doubt any streaming capability?


----------



## jmills8

I put no thoughts to what will or might happen. Focus on what is and enjoy the music now. When it happens then place energy on the facts.


----------



## jwbrent

unoe said:


> I read a few pages back of a Mojo that was shutting off after 5 min idle. I wouldn't mind that as a feature. He also said it was new can help wondering if it was a different firmware version on new mojo. But he was told to return it.




I have one of the new UPC code versions, so I'll have to check if mine shuts off after no input ... and I agree this would be a nice feature addition.


----------



## NaiveSound

Young and full of energy I guess...


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> I have one of the new UPC code versions, so I'll have to check if mine shuts off after no input ... and I agree this would be a nice feature addition.


 

 So, I turned on my Mojo with my connected AK240SS turned off. After cycling on the power ball was unlit, indicating no signal. I left it on for over 15 minutes and nothing changed.
  
 That settles the notion there is an auto off feature on the QR coded Mojos.


----------



## music4mhell

mython said:


> OK, too much to quote, but I have added a link for that DAP list


 Now you can add hidizs ap60 to your list..


----------



## jarnopp

musickid said:


> can anyone recommend a good full size headphone around 300 pounds for the mojo. at present pm3, hd650 and 600 are no good as I find them very uncomfortable. I'm presently using dt880 600 ohm for a tube set up so I need a change from beyer? I'm looking for good synergy and the ability to listen to music with significant bass presence at louder levels with no distortion or effort on the mojo side at all. thanks to all and merry xmas



You might be able to find a close out special on the original Audioquest Nighthawk, or a used one, for that pric. Good synergy and low distortion. Audition if you can.


----------



## rkt31

@musickid, I use dt880 600 ohm with mojo. for my kind of listening I rarely need to go into dark blue range. most of the time I use green to light blue even during evening walk. dark blue too is far lesser than mojo's full output which is light purple. so imho you don't need to worry about the matching of dt880 600ohm with mojo. these headphones by nature are flat sounding so these are not for someone who is looking for the bass thump. with mojo these are all-rounders , you get what there is in the music.


----------



## rkt31

I found that to get the idea of mojo's quality , listen to the music which you have not listened for a long time. yesterday I tried few albums after so many years and I wow the music so much more refined, devoid of any grain, voices directly communicating to you, each and every bit of music crystal clear and so on. this little magic called mojo is one of the greatest invention on earth in the whole audiophile history.


----------



## HiFiChris

eaglewings said:


> *Compatible DAPs for Mojo*​
> [...]


 

 The Hidizs AP60 finally works as a Mojo transport as well after the 1.01 firmware update (USB).
 The Luxury & Precision L3 Pro could be added to the list as well (Coaxial), just as the Shanling M2 (Coaxial).


----------



## makan

Anyone try this lightning cable for mojo?
http://www.head-fi.org/t/830035/meenova-lightning-to-microusb-cable-for-usb-dac-camera-midi-keyboard-connect-to-iphone-ipad-ipod

It is also available on Amazon for $13. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N77VPS3/ref=sr_1_40?ie=UTF8&qid=1479958088&sr=8-40&keywords=lightning+micro+usb


----------



## AlexB73

Chip MonoPrice USB cables work good with Mojo


----------



## pila405

sandalaudio said:


> Mojo does seem like it is fairly load-dependent in the high frequency.
> That doesn't mean it will sound bad, but the load impedance causes more output voltage variations above 10kHz compared to many other DAC amps I own, like the Resonessence Herus done below with identical conditions.
> 
> FYI the plots I did below are at typical listening volume (around 200mVrms, so around orange to green light) so it's not at reference -10dBU etc. I don't want to blow up my IEMs in the process.


 
 Did anyone official form Chord Electronics wrote something regarding this roll-off on lower volume with low impedance headphones?


----------



## Mython

pila405 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > My Adel A12's have an impedance of 16 Ohms, will the treble roll off be noticeable with them?
> ...


 
  
  


rob watts said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know as well – and it's definitely audible.
> ...


 
  
  
  


Spoiler: Of tangential interest






rob watts said:


> ike1985 said:
> 
> 
> > @robwatts @mojo ideas
> ...


----------



## musickid

​Do lower impedence phones scale better with mojo. id like to keep my 600 ohm beyers for the tube amp. in particular b and o h6 32 ohm, nighthawks 25 ohm impedence and similar. my problem is its difficult to audition first. I'm really looking for zero distortion at louder levels for genres like reggae, electronic etc. my earmax pro is fine for other classical, jazz genres. for the mojo do you get better performance as I want with low or high impedence headphones.


----------



## Alu

My Fiancé totally unexpectedly bought me a Mojo for Christmas. Now I need to get myself some nice comfy portable headphones! I'm happy to be marrying someone who knows what I want before I know it.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## sandalaudio

pila405 said:


> Did anyone official form Chord Electronics wrote something regarding this roll-off on lower volume with low impedance headphones?


 
  
 The roll-off shown on the graph is fairly over-emphasised, and as Rob's posts indicate, there are some other factors involved in making the Hugo and Mojo sound different.
 Only thing that the graph was meant to show there was simply that the Mojo can behave differently to other typical opamp/chipamp based headphone amps.
  
 The most important thing to worry about is that the "impedance" of your earphones are not always constant.
 e.g. Almost all BA driver earphones have impedance that increases at high frequency, as you can see from innerfidelity measurements etc.
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/25-years-making-good-thing-better-etymotic-er4sr-and-er4xr-measurements
  
 So even if the headphones specifications say "16 ohms", that doesn't mean it is constantly 16 ohms across the entire frequency range. (planar magnetic has less of this problem).
  
 In any case, one of the important reasons why professional studio monitors tend to have high impedance (e.g. 600 ohms) is so that it can avoid these amplifier dependent issues.
  
 It's not so much about whether a certain amp sounds well with low impedance or high impedance headphones, but it's simply that low impedance headphones tend to suffer from more sonic coloration from the amplifier performance. In that regard, Mojo is designed exceptionally well to handle both high and low impedance headphones with ease.
  
 e.g. most of my other portable amps either can't drive difficult inefficient loads (e.g. Audeze LCD) or have too much white noise on low impedance high efficiency IEMs (e.g. Andromeda), but Mojo works very well for both cases, particularly for how small and affordable it is.


----------



## krismusic

alu said:


> My Fiancé totally unexpectedly bought me a Mojo for Christmas. Now I need to get myself some nice comfy portable headphones! I'm happy to be marrying someone who knows what I want before I know it.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Sounds like a keeper! Congratulations.


----------



## krismusic

jtung95 said:


> Hi guys, recently got my mojo and have been enjoying it ever since! Question, does anybody elses mojo create popping static when close to an interference source? I have mine stacked on my phone and amytime it is receiving or transmitting data, whether over cellular or wifi, the mojo creates the aforementioned noise in my iems.
> Is there any way i can reduce the noise? Right now I just tolerate it pr turn my phone on airplane mode. Is there a case or some sort of encasement for the mojo that could reduce external signal interference?



Someone a few pages back put a thin sheet of "soft iron" between the phone and Mojo. Also used a ferrite clamp on the connecting cable. Reckoned that eliminated RFI.


----------



## miketlse

jtung95 said:


> Hi guys, recently got my mojo and have been enjoying it ever since! Question, does anybody elses mojo create popping static when close to an interference source? I have mine stacked on my phone and amytime it is receiving or transmitting data, whether over cellular or wifi, the mojo creates the aforementioned noise in my iems.
> Is there any way i can reduce the noise? Right now I just tolerate it pr turn my phone on airplane mode. Is there a case or some sort of encasement for the mojo that could reduce external signal interference?


 
  
 Provided that you can get a piece of thin iron sheet, a plastic case will hold the sheet discretely in place.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27720#post_13108678


----------



## bobeau

makan said:


> Anyone try this lightning cable for mojo?
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/830035/meenova-lightning-to-microusb-cable-for-usb-dac-camera-midi-keyboard-connect-to-iphone-ipad-ipod
> 
> It is also available on Amazon for $13. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N77VPS3/ref=sr_1_40?ie=UTF8&qid=1479958088&sr=8-40&keywords=lightning+micro+usb


 
  


alexb73 said:


> Chip MonoPrice USB cables work good with Mojo


 
  
 You're missing the secret sauce here -- that cable claims it works with the Mojo SANS a CCK on iOS devices, so somehow it defeats Apple's MFi protection.
  
 I'm curious so I ordered one, should be here on Thursday.  Great to simplify the setup to just using one 6" cable with not other connectors/adaptors.  And for new owners that would be quite a savings as a CCK is $30 which this is just $13.


----------



## canali

holy crap...George Michael (Wham fame) just passed away today, only 53. 
I am stunned...what a great, great singer.

while I didn't follow him closely, I do remember him doing that difficult Queen classic "Somebody to Love"
at Freddie Mercury's memorial concert back in the late '80s (below)....he just killed it,
knocked it out of the park.

RIP George.


----------



## jtung95

miketlse said:


> Provided that you can get a piece of thin iron sheet, a plastic case will hold the sheet discretely in place.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27720#post_13108678


 
  


miketlse said:


> Provided that you can get a piece of thin iron sheet, a plastic case will hold the sheet discretely in place.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27720#post_13108678


 
 Thanks guys, let the hunt begin...if i do figure this out, I will report my results back to here!


----------



## EVOLVIST

Guys, what kind of cable do I need to hook up the 3.5 line out on a Fiio X1 to the mojo coax port? 

Can you send me a link? 

Or, is it best to go from the Fiio's 3.5 out to optical for better SQ? 

Thanks so much. Happy holidays!


----------



## EagleWings

evolvist said:


> Guys, what kind of cable do I need to hook up the 3.5 line out on a Fiio X1 to the mojo coax port?
> 
> Can you send me a link?
> 
> Thanks so much. Happy holidays!


 
  
 You cannot. Mojo needs a digital signal. Fiio X1 does not output a digital signal. You need a device that outputs a digital signal for it to work with Mojo.


----------



## Dionysus

Santa delivered a Chord case for on the go, and a Pelican 1200 case for storing.


----------



## Mython

dionysus said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, that looks like _"case solved"!_


----------



## EVOLVIST

eaglewings said:


> You cannot. Mojo needs a digital signal. Fiio X1 does not output a digital signal. You need a device that outputs a digital signal for it to work with Mojo.




Thank you. Stupid me. I know very little about these things and having a difficult time finding a inexpensive media player that does flac to send to a friend's Mojo I bought her.


----------



## EagleWings

evolvist said:


> Thank you. You stupid me. I know very little about these things and having a difficult time finding a inexpensive media player that does flag to send to a friend's Mojo I bought her.




Fiio X3ii, Shanling M1 and Hidizs AP60


----------



## EVOLVIST

eaglewings said:


> Fiio X3ii, Shanling M1 and Hidizs AP60




Excellent! Thanks so much. For the Shannling what type of connector do I need for the Mojo?


----------



## Mython

evolvist said:


> eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Fiio X3ii, Shanling M1 and Hidizs AP60
> ...


 

 USB-C to MicroUSB
  
 You'll find a couple listed in post #3


----------



## nmatheis

evolvist said:


> Excellent! Thanks so much. For the Shannling what type of connector do I need for the Mojo?




USB C to micro USB OTG cable. I bought one from yourcharger on ebay. Works great!


----------



## Soundizer

When the Mojo is connected to a Desktop Computer via USB does it matter if other USB Desktop Computer ports are being used with other devices for cleanest sound. Concerned that my Computer is charging 3 other devices at the same time and there maybe some Noise / EMC issues? 

Please could some one advise?


----------



## Takeanidea

soundizer said:


> When the Mojo is connected to a Desktop Computer via USB does it matter if other USB Desktop Computer ports are being used with other devices for cleanest sound. Concerned that my Computer is charging 3 other devices at the same time and there maybe some Noise / EMC issues?
> 
> Please could some one advise?


 

 Does it sound different to you when no other devices are plugged in? Or less devices are plugged in? If it doesn't you have the cleanest sound your ears can pick up


----------



## Nirvana1000

Can you buy a micro b USB to micro b USB with ferrite ? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Nirvana1000

Im just going to go by a computer tech store and see if they have those ferrite chokes instead.


----------



## Mython

nirvana1000 said:


> Can you buy a micro b USB to micro b USB with ferrite ? I can't seem to find any.


 
  
 Ferrite cores are ridiculously cheap - you can find them on eBay or Amazon - I think I left a couple of links in post #3, but just search eBay or Amazon and you'll find them easily. Just be sure to get them with an inner core diameter that will snugly fit your cable outer diameter.
  
  
 e.g.:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_6_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ferrite+core+5mm&sprefix=ferrite+core%2Caps%2C255


----------



## Nirvana1000

mython said:


> Ferrite cores are ridiculously cheap - you can find them on eBay or Amazon - I think I left a couple of links in post #3, but just search eBay or Amazon and you'll find them easily. Just be sure to get them with an inner core diameter that will snugly fit your cable out diameter.
> 
> 
> e.g.:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Soundizer

takeanidea said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > When the Mojo is connected to a Desktop Computer via USB does it matter if other USB Desktop Computer ports are being used with other devices for cleanest sound. Concerned that my Computer is charging 3 other devices at the same time and there maybe some Noise / EMC issues?
> ...





I did try without the USB cables plugged in and I think it sounds cleaner, but not sure and may be psychological bias due to expectations. 

See connections below. Maybe I should try those ferite cores mentioned above.


----------



## miketlse

soundizer said:


> I did try without the USB cables plugged in and I think it sounds cleaner, but not sure and may be psychological bias due to expectations.
> 
> See connections below. Maybe I should try those ferite cores mentioned above.


 
  
 if you are using a jitterbug, then the jitterbug will remove any power supply noise.
 Adding a ferrite core will only remove any additional RFI that is being picked up by the usb cable.
 You had not mentioned RFI so I do not expect that you will benefit from a ferrite core, however they are cheap so it will not cost much for you to experiment.


----------



## Soundizer

[/URL][/QUOTE]

if you are using a jitterbug, then the jitterbug will remove any power supply noise.
Adding a ferrite core will only remove any additional RFI that is being picked up by the usb cable.
You had not mentioned RFI so I do not expect that you will benefit from a ferrite core, however they are cheap so it will not cost much for you to experiment.
[/quote]


What is RFI and how would I know it is interfering with Audio Quality? Thank you kindly.


----------



## Mediahound

Be careful with ferrite cores. They can reduce dynamics in the audio, in my experience.


----------



## Takeanidea

mediahound said:


> Be careful with ferrite cores. They can reduce dynamics in the audio, in my experience.


 

 Sounds like another opportunity to get my analogue to digital out and see if we can produce any evidence for this. Should be fun. Will tell you when I have some files up. I'll record a track with the ferrite core in and the ferrite core off and see if I can hear any difference. Such things are easy enough to evidence


----------



## miketlse

soundizer said:


> [/URL]


 
 if you are using a jitterbug, then the jitterbug will remove any power supply noise.
 Adding a ferrite core will only remove any additional RFI that is being picked up by the usb cable.
 You had not mentioned RFI so I do not expect that you will benefit from a ferrite core, however they are cheap so it will not cost much for you to experiment.
 [/quote]


 What is RFI and how would I know it is interfering with Audio Quality? Thank you kindly.[/quote]

 Radio Frequency Interference which is radio buzzes, clicks, etc from external radio sources (phones, phone masts, wifi, bluetooth, radio operated garage doors, etc).
 The most common source is ones phone, so because you are plugged into your computer, you hopefully experience little noticeable RFI.
 Rob Watts does write about the impact of RFI in some of his posts, but I have just done a quick search, and could not find the best sections on the Mojo thread. It will be worth you trying to find some of these posts during christmas.


----------



## tracyca

Some one stole my Mojo!


----------



## canali

tracyca said:


> Some one stole my Mojo!


 
 what a cutie!....but you're going down a wormhole...
  
 sure this yr it's all about little boxes with coloured lights playing nice music:  'oh daddy this is cool!'
 however, come next yr it moves onto 'hey daddy, can you buy me the Hugo...i'll let you listen to it, too!'
 and for your princess' birthday in another yr or two, it's  'daddy i'm soooo looking forward to that Dave..we can both enjoy it.'.





 enjoy!


----------



## Takeanidea

That young lady is literally covered in wires and headphones


----------



## miketlse

canali said:


> what a cutie!....but you're going down a wormhole...
> 
> sure this yr it's all little boxes and coloured lights playing nice music:  'daddy this is cool!'
> however, come next yr it moves to 'hey daddy, can you buy me the Hugo...i'll let you listen to it, too!'
> ...


----------



## simonm

soundizer said:


> I did try without the USB cables plugged in and I think it sounds cleaner, but not sure and may be psychological bias due to expectations.
> 
> See connections below. Maybe I should try those ferite cores mentioned above.




On a Mac? Use optical while you still can, since Apple seems intent to kill that off in all their cost-cutting wisdom. >:|


----------



## Jawed

mediahound said:


> Be careful with ferrite cores. They can reduce dynamics in the audio, in my experience.



That just means you prefer the sound of distortion, without the ferrite cores. Mojo isn't galvanically isolated so USB will introduce a lot of noise. Hugo and Mojo are most likely to work best with an optical connection.

Now playing: Anouar Brahem/John Surman/Dave Holland - Al Hizam Al Dhahbi


----------



## canali

just listening to george michael singing '*careless whisper' *when with *wham*, *.*...just a mind blowing classic.
 no wonder actor Ryan Reynolds paid homage to it (and the band) in his popular action flick '*Deadpool'.*
*169 million hits on youtube*


----------



## Mython

canali said:


> just listening to george michael singing '*careless whisper' *when with *wham*, *.*...just a mind blowing classic.
> no wonder actor Ryan Reynolds paid homage to it (and the band) in his popular action flick '*Deadpool'.*
> *169 million hits on youtube*


 
  
 I think I recall it being said that he wrote that when he was just 17


----------



## canali

mython said:


> I think I recall it being said that he wrote that when he was just 17


 
 wow, he was quite the prodigy, then..much like bryan adams who wrote 'cuts like a knife' when he was only 20 or so..
  
 enjoy...just ignore the '80s production feel (gosh don't most '80's fashion pics make one blush a bit, lol)
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ&ab_channel=georgemichaelVEVO*
 now 170 million hits.
  
 am trialing roon labs and tidal hi fi again, this time understanding better how they sync together,
 so have been listening all day to some great new material.
 and to the greatest hits compilation on george....what a stunning voice he had.
 dennis deyoung, seal, george michael, robert plant, freddie mercury (etc)...amazing pipes and ranges.


----------



## Nirvana1000

Happy Holidays


----------



## Nirvana1000

Love this piece of gear.Vocals sound amazing on this thing.The imaging and seperation lets you hear into the music.So musical,engaging and unfatiguing.


----------



## emptymt

can you use ipurifier 2 with chord mojo?
 my set up as godd as it is, but I read review of this product and got tempted to give it a try if it is possible.


----------



## Soundizer

Is it over all accepted that the best Desktop audio connection to the Mojo is via Optical rather than USB?
I have Optical on my Desktop COMPUTER, but previously for some reason thought USB would be better.


----------



## jmills8

soundizer said:


> Is it over all accepted that the best Desktop audio connection to the Mojo is via Optical rather than USB?
> I have Optical on my Desktop COMPUTER, but previously for some reason thought USB would be better.


which ever way sounds the best for you is THE BEST.


----------



## DjBobby

I prefer using Mojo as a dac through the line out, but the battery drains pretty fast. Would it scaling down Mojo's output for few notches like from 3V to 2V affect the line out sound quality? I would like to extend the battery life but am not sure what degree of degradation could the attenuator cause to the signal.


----------



## rwelles

soundizer said:


> I did try without the USB cables plugged in and I think it sounds cleaner, but not sure and may be psychological bias due to expectations.
> 
> See connections below. Maybe I should try those ferite cores mentioned above.


 

 You look to be using a Mac computer. If so, try holding down the Option key and clicking on the Apple icon at the left end of the menu bar. Then select "System information". In the window that opens, click on "USB" in the left column. Then you can see which USB ports are being used for which device. If possible, try to use a USB port for your Mojo that is not shared with any other device.
  
 Hope that helps!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

djbobby said:


> I prefer using Mojo as a dac through the line out, but the battery drains pretty fast. Would it scaling down Mojo's output for few notches like from 3V to 2V affect the line out sound quality? I would like to extend the battery life but am not sure what degree of degradation could the attenuator cause to the signal.


 
  
 Only in the sense that you will about 3.5dB closer to the noise floor. 
  
 But lowering the volume will not add any new distortion that wasn't already present.
  
 Two points:
 1. 3Vrms is already attenuated down from the 5Vrms at full scale, so you're already using the "attenuator"
 2. The volume is digital gain control... not part of the analog path AFAIK.


----------



## DjBobby

grumpyoldguy said:


> Only in the sense that you will about 3.5dB closer to the noise floor.
> 
> But lowering the volume will not add any new distortion that wasn't already present.
> 
> ...


 

 Many thanks. Right now my Mojo switched off after being in use through line out for less than half a day. So basically I should try to find alternative desktop AC powered solution with similar fantastic sound signature, which I wouldn't need to charge every day. And which doesn't cost as much as Dave.


----------



## almarti

djbobby said:


> Many thanks. Right now my Mojo switched off after being in use through line out for less than half a day. So basically I should try to find alternative desktop AC powered solution with similar fantastic sound signature, which I wouldn't need to charge every day. And which doesn't cost as much as Dave.




Same need at my side, when you find it share it please


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

djbobby said:


> Many thanks. Right now my Mojo switched off after being in use through line out for less than half a day. So basically I should try to find alternative desktop AC powered solution with similar fantastic sound signature, which I wouldn't need to charge every day. And which doesn't cost as much as Dave.




I think you are supposed to get an estimated 6-8 hours of run time. If you're actually using it as portable (as opposed to transportable), you might consider one of those USB battery banks. You can get decent capacity in a surprisingly small footprint these days.


----------



## rwelles

djbobby said:


> Many thanks. Right now my Mojo switched off after being in use through line out for less than half a day. So basically I should try to find alternative desktop AC powered solution with similar fantastic sound signature, which I wouldn't need to charge every day. And which doesn't cost as much as Dave.


 

 I could be wrong, but isn't that called a 2Qute??


----------



## musickid

i just read on here that mojo experiences distortion through usb computer link due to not being galvanically isolated. is this really true?? also  are jitterbugs and similar the way to go with mojo or has anyone tried a full size isolator like the intona?
  
 finally how does the mojo perform so well with low to high impedence phones with no effort at all. it doesn't have a gain switch so what's the science behind this aspect? thanks to all


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

musickid said:


> i just read on here that mojo experiences distortion through usb computer link due to not being galvanically isolated. is this really true?? also  are jitterbugs and similar the way to go with mojo or has anyone tried a full size isolator like the intona?
> 
> finally how does the mojo perform so well with low to high impedence phones with no effort at all. it doesn't have a gain switch so what's the science behind this aspect? thanks to all





Yes, it's true and the measurements show it. 

I think someone mentioned the intona will drain your source's battery very quickly. 

You could use jitterbug, there are cheaper solutions though. Ferrite beads can be had for peanuts on digikey.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rwelles said:


> I could be wrong, but isn't that called a 2Qute?? :rolleyes:




I could be wrong, but isn't that 3x the cost of a Mojo?
:rolleyes:

Plugging in the Mojo might be a better solution.


----------



## rwelles

grumpyoldguy said:


> I could be wrong, but isn't that 3x the cost of a Mojo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 DjBobby asked for something less than a Dave... But yes, plugging in a Mojo is certainly less expensive.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> rwelles said:
> 
> 
> > I could be wrong, but isn't that called a 2Qute??
> ...


 
  
  
 Maybe Chord should've charged 3x more for Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> *i just read on here that mojo experiences distortion through usb computer link due to not being galvanically isolated. is this really true?? also  are jitterbugs and similar the way to go with mojo or has anyone tried a full size isolator like the intona?*
> 
> finally how does the mojo perform so well with low to high impedence phones with no effort at all. it doesn't have a gain switch so what's the science behind this aspect? thanks to all




Mojo experiences these distortions no more than any other device as the noise/distortions come from the source. It's just that many want to obtain the cleanest sound possible to not interfere with the Mojo's 'magic'.


----------



## AlexB73

grumpyoldguy said:


> Only in the sense that you will about 3.5dB closer to the noise floor.
> 
> But lowering the volume will not add any new distortion that wasn't already present.
> 
> ...


 
 My integrated tube amp works well with very height voltage input. It also have very high quality volume control discrete L-Pad.
 Can I run Mojo with higher output than 3V?
 How many clicks should I do to increase volume from 3V?


----------



## musickid

​given everything thats been said what are the best usb "cleaners" to minimize any source distortion reaching mojo? I guess the intona is way over the top and maybe you could better the jitterbug?


----------



## Mediahound

musickid said:


> ​given everything thats been said what are the best usb "cleaners" to minimize any source distortion reaching mojo? I guess the intona is way over the top and maybe you could better the jitterbug?


 
  
 I'm happy with the Jitterbug myself. Anything above that seems like overkill.


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> ​given everything thats been said what are the best usb "cleaners" to minimize any source distortion reaching mojo? I guess the intona is way over the top and maybe you could better the jitterbug?




Haven't tested the Jitterbug but the Intona improves Mojo's sound pretty significantly and further improves with a Regen and or Wyrd. 

Intona helps to unleash Mojos three-dimensionality. The sense of depth becomes more apparent. It makes for a smoother and more realistic sound.


----------



## xtr4

djbobby said:


> Many thanks. Right now my Mojo switched off after being in use through line out for less than half a day. So basically I should try to find alternative desktop AC powered solution with similar fantastic sound signature, which I wouldn't need to charge every day. And which doesn't cost as much as Dave.




If you're not switching from portable use and desktop use of the Mojo very often, you can just leave it plugged in to the charger when it's fully charged. This way, when you use it as a desktop solution, the Mojo will still be at full charge since the charging circuit will supply enough power to top up the battery drain.


----------



## Audioscope

Would it be wise to buy a Mojo now, or to wait until the Chord announcement that is coming on January 5th?  
  
 I am really curious if the new products will replace or complement the existing Mojo.


----------



## EagleWings

audioscope said:


> Would it be wise to buy a Mojo now, or to wait until the Chord announcement that is coming on January 5th?
> 
> I am really curious if the new products will replace or complement the existing Mojo.


 
  
 Chord (from what I have seen) seem to usually let their products run their course, before releasing a replacement. Hugo has been around for close to 3 years. So what we can expect to be released during CES, is something to complement the Mojo. A lot of our (users') guess is, that there will be a Module that will convert the Mojo into a standalone player by itself, without the need to pair it with a smartphone or a DAP.
  
 So to answer your question, if you wan't to use your mojo with the smartphone or any particular DAP or as a desktop device, you can get the Mojo right away. But if what's holding you back from buying the Mojo, is the fact that you do not like to stack with other devices, then may be, waiting till CES may be a good idea.


----------



## jmills8

audioscope said:


> Would it be wise to buy a Mojo now, or to wait until the Chord announcement that is coming on January 5th?
> 
> I am really curious if the new products will replace or complement the existing Mojo.


you are either wise or an audiophile.


----------



## GraveNoX

Chord Mojo is compatible with USB 3.1 (Type A) ? I want to buy a PCI-E - USB 3.1 adapter and I wondering if Mojo knows about it.


----------



## Soundizer

grumpyoldguy said:


> musickid said:
> 
> 
> > i just read on here that mojo experiences distortion through usb computer link due to not being galvanically isolated. is this really true?? also  are jitterbugs and similar the way to go with mojo or has anyone tried a full size isolator like the intona?
> ...


 
  
  
 hi Grumpyoldguy,
  
 May I ask if the connected Computer has Optical Out, would that not be better than USB to address RFI/EMC interferance?


----------



## Soundizer

If anyone can advise on the *Mac Audio Midi *setting when connected to Mojo via Optical for Music Files *256 kbps / 44.100kHz.*
  
 Currently set to *44.1kHz - 2ch 24-bit Integer* in the *Mac Audio Midi *utility.
 i set it to try and match the source music files, to prevent any oversampling and so allow the Mojo to process files.

,


----------



## Arpiben

gravenox said:


> Chord Mojo is compatible with USB 3.1 (Type A) ? I want to buy a PCI-E - USB 3.1 adapter and I wondering if Mojo knows about it.



USB 3.1 is backward compatible with USB 2.0 therefore provided that you use a proper USB cable, Mojo should work.
Rgds.


----------



## x RELIC x

soundizer said:


> If anyone can advise on the *Mac Audio Midi* setting when connected to Mojo via Optical for Music Files *256 kbps / 44.100kHz.*
> 
> 
> Currently set to *44.1kHz - 2ch 24-bit Integer* in the *Mac Audio Midi* utility.
> ...




256 Kbps is the target *data rate* for the lossy file, not to be confused with *bit depth* (I'm guessing you're using AAC+ through iTunes). You want 16bit/44.1kHz set in the Audio Midi application as that's what the bit depth and sampling rate are for lossy files.


----------



## Soundizer

x relic x said:


> soundizer said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone can advise on the *Mac Audio Midi* setting when connected to Mojo via Optical for Music Files *256 kbps / 44.100kHz.*
> ...





Thank you Relic. Yes it is Apple Music files via iTunes.


----------



## episiarch

audioscope said:


> Would it be wise to buy a Mojo now, or to wait until the Chord announcement that is coming on January 5th?
> 
> I am really curious if the new products will replace or complement the existing Mojo.


 

 I think Chord have hinted that Mojo's price may rise in the new year to compensate for the decline of the Pound and the increased cost of some of Mojo's components in GBP.


----------



## analogmusic

LOL, I would buy the Mojo now before the imminent price increase
  
 and I very much doubt Mojo will be updated as it got the latest FPGA Artix 7 chip. 
  
 Reading through all of Rob Watts posts, Hugo was a real game changer musically and all the DAC's that came after Hugo, upto Dave, really were built on the work (the FPGA code updates) that went into Hugo.
  
 Having heard all those DACS (Mojo, Hugo, TT and Dave) they all work very well musically.


----------



## Mython

I don't think anyone buying Mojo in the next few days will be disappointed about what's announced at CES, in 8 days time.


----------



## analogmusic

well looking at Dave, Dave got 3 things which are better
  
 - Better noise shaper (350 DB) compared to 200 DB in Mojo, Hugo and TT
 - More taps (168,000 vs 26,000 in Hugo and Mojo)
 - 2nd order noise shaper analog stage.
  
 Unless there is some magical FPGA that gives Dave Spartan 6 LX75 capability in the size and price of the Artix 7 (which isn't going to happen in 2017), I see  0 % chance of a Mojo update.


----------



## Mediahound

analogmusic said:


> well looking at Dave, Dave got 3 things which are better
> 
> - Better noise shaper (350 DB) compared to 200 DB in Mojo, Hugo and TT
> - More taps (168,000 vs 26,000 in Hugo and Mojo)
> ...




 Actually, Chord does not publish or say how many taps are in the Mojo. I think because it's implemented in a different way than their other products.


----------



## Mython

mediahound said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Chord were reticent to discuss it, in the early months, after release, but eventually relented:
  


mython said:


> Regarding Mojos number of taps vs Hugo, they're allocated and run differently, but the end result is equivalent performance, and in fact, *part* of Mojos code is newer than that in Hugo, allowing the WTA filter to run at an eye-watering 768 kHz, if you had such files and a transport capable of feeding them to Mojo! (totally unnecessary, at this point in time, but the capability is there). The point is that Mojo is a very potent DAC and it would be incorrect to assume it is only has a fraction of Hugos capability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Takeanidea

Anyone interested in any other DAC than the Mojo with their Christmas monies needs to have a good old listen to the Chord at great length before they put their money into something else in a similar price range. If sound quality is the prime motivator then I'm not hearing any real competitors despite over a year available to R&D a winner


----------



## gonzfi

mython said:


> I don't think anyone buying Mojo in the next few days will be disappointed about what's announced at CES, in 8 days time.




Sounds interesting....


----------



## Mython

gonzfi said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone buying Mojo in the next few days will be disappointed about what's announced at CES, in 8 days time.
> ...


 
  
 It's so easy to interpret textual communication in multitudinous ways - just to be clear: when I said 'in the next few days', I meant including the days before CES.
  
 It's no secret that Chord intend to look after their Mojo customers.


----------



## UNOE

mediahound said:


> Be careful with ferrite cores. They can reduce dynamics in the audio, in my experience.




That's should be only when you use it on a anolog cable like RCA's. Signal will not change on a USB cable or power only cable (obvious cause no signal).


----------



## Mediahound

unoe said:


> That's should be only when you use it on a anolog cable like RCA's. Signal will not change on a USB cable or power only cable (obvious cause no signal).




That's a common misconception. The USB cable is transmitting digital information via analog electrical signals. 

More here: http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/09/curious-for-the-curious-a-knockout-usb-cable-from-australia/


----------



## rkt31

mediahound said:


> That's a common misconception. The USB cable is transmitting digital information via analog electrical signals.
> 
> More here: http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/09/curious-for-the-curious-a-knockout-usb-cable-from-australia/


 
 that's true that even digital signals are carried in analog electrical signals. ferrite core only remove noise part not that it removes or change the electrical signal which carry digital bits, if that was the case there would have been clicks and pops caused by the missing digital information which i  have not experienced even when using upto three small cores on a short coaxial and usb cable. initially i felt there were some lack of dynamics using jitterbug along with ferrite cores but call it brain burn in or some unexplained phenomena, i never feel anything missing or lacking in dynamics after continuous use. may be there is some continuous cable burn in/ adjustment in crystal structure as you change the noise pattern of signal by using these tweaks like jitterbug and/or ferrite cores. the effect of jitterbug along with few ferrite cores is enormous . it is as if the last bit of noise is sucked out of the music and there is just pure music left.


----------



## Deftone

mediahound said:


> Actually, Chord does not publish or say how many taps are in the Mojo. I think because it's implemented in a different way than their other products.




Mojo has 52,000 taps at half speed


----------



## Dithyrambes

Get a trigger to get the mojo unlocked as desktop dac with 52k taps...because battery issue is nonexistent.....then revert back to 26k on the go. Sounds promising to me kkk


----------



## UNOE

mediahound said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > That's should be only when you use it on a anolog cable like RCA's. Signal will not change on a USB cable or power only cable (obvious cause no signal).
> ...


 
 okay fair enough...  but that should not change dynamics before it even hits a DAC though, right?


----------



## x RELIC x

unoe said:


> okay fair enough...  but that should not change dynamics before it even hits a DAC though, right?




According to Rob it does, specifically outlined here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/3495#post_12044746




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






rob watts said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> 1. SPDIF decoding is all digital within the FPGA. The FPGA uses a digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and a tiny buffer. This re-clocks the data and eliminates the incoming jitter from the source. This system took 6 years to perfect, and means that the sound quality defects from source jitter is eliminated. How do I know that? Measurements - 2 uS of jitter has no affect whatsoever on measurements (and I can resolve noise floor at -180dB with my APX555) and sound quality tests against RAM buffer systems revealed no significant difference. You can (almost) use a piece of damp string and the source jitter will be eliminated.
> 
> ...






Of course, you're welcome to make your own conclusions!


----------



## 397324

Hi All
  
 A quick question that I'm sure someone will have the answer to.
  
 How does the Chord Mojo and FiiO X5ii combination combined with decent IEM's like the Sennheiser IE800's compare to higher end DAPS without additional amping with the same IEM's?
  
 Regards
  
 Darren


----------



## AndrewH13

darren cotter said:


> Hi All
> 
> A quick question that I'm sure someone will have the answer to.
> 
> ...




In my experience, better. Tried many alternatives including high end AK's to my Fiio X5/Mojo/ie800 combo and only the QP1R compares.


----------



## MartynB85

Do you guys think this can be used for your 'main' HP dac/amp?
  
 I wanted something decent to use while on my pc but I can't decide on a desktop dac/amp. This gets so many praises I'm thinking of using it for my main setup, with the added benefit of being able to use it with my phone when out too. I could always add an amp later on and just use it's dac?
  
 Thanks


----------



## 397324

andrewh13 said:


> In my experience, better. Tried many alternatives including high end AK's to my Fiio X5/Mojo/ie800 combo and only the QP1R compares.


 
 Funny, I have a QP1R!


----------



## musickid

How does the mojo effortlessly handle low and high impedence phones with no gain switch or similar. even desktop equivalents struggle here.


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> How does the mojo effortlessly handle low and high impedence phones with no gain switch or similar. even desktop equivalents struggle here.




Read the informative posts by Rob Watts in the third post of this thread. :wink_face:

It's a complex subject.

Edit: The most relevant section is the one titled 'Regarding Mojo's output stage'.

Edit2: A rough summary would be that the Mojo does not have a seperate amplification stage. Think of the Mojo more of a discrete DAC with the ability to drive headphones from it's line-out rather than a DAC/amp. The output stage (OP) is very simple with a very low output impedance (0.075Ohm) and the volume is controlled digitally from the FPGA and output from discrete DAC resulting a measurably very clean output with enough current and Vrms to drive a wide range of loads.


----------



## ThatPhil

martynb85 said:


> Do you guys think this can be used for your 'main' HP dac/amp?
> 
> I wanted something decent to use while on my pc but I can't decide on a desktop dac/amp. This gets so many praises I'm thinking of using it for my main setup, with the added benefit of being able to use it with my phone when out too. I could always add an amp later on and just use it's dac?
> 
> Thanks


 
 I use mine as a main (only) dac/amp for my pc/phone/ps4 so yes it can be a main system and depending on your headphones you probably won't need a separate amp.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

analogmusic said:


> well looking at Dave, Dave got 3 things which are better
> 
> - Better noise shaper (350 DB) compared to 200 DB in Mojo, Hugo and TT
> - More taps (168,000 vs 26,000 in Hugo and Mojo)
> ...




I think the Spartan 6 is a previous generation chip from a different family than Artix.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

alexb73 said:


> My integrated tube amp works well with very height voltage input. It also have very high quality volume control discrete L-Pad.
> Can I run Mojo with higher output than 3V?
> How many clicks should I do to increase volume from 3V?




As stated, Mojo max volume is around 5Vrms. I think 4 or 5 clicks up gets you there. You could also just hold the volume up button until the colors stop changing. 




soundizer said:


> hi Grumpyoldguy,
> 
> May I ask if the connected Computer has Optical Out, would that not be better than USB to address RFI/EMC interferance?




Optical would be better, yes.


----------



## Aeromarine

Before I am on my way to pick up my Mojo this weekend, I just want to make sure it can drive Fostex T50RPMK3???
 Have anyone tried it? Should I pick up T50RP? or Audioquest Nighthawk?
 What do you guys think?


----------



## EagleWings

darren cotter said:


> Hi All
> 
> A quick question that I'm sure someone will have the answer to.
> 
> ...


 
  
 To give you an oversimplified answer: It really depends on the individual's sound preference and the IEM's synergy with the Mojo.


----------



## bobeau

bobeau said:


> You're missing the secret sauce here -- that cable claims it works with the Mojo SANS a CCK on iOS devices, so somehow it defeats Apple's MFi protection.
> 
> I'm curious so I ordered one, should be here on Thursday.  Great to simplify the setup to just using one 6" cable with not other connectors/adaptors.  And for new owners that would be quite a savings as a CCK is $30 which this is just $13.


 
  
 Just received the cable.  It works!  Just a 6" cable, no CCK needed. http://www.head-fi.org/t/830035/meenova-lightning-to-microusb-cable-for-usb-dac-camera-midi-keyboard-connect-to-iphone-ipad-ipod
  
 Sorry for the poor photo, my iPhone is my only 'camera', so I literally took a snap using photo booth on my mac.


----------



## GreenBow

Please, I have to ask folks,
  
 my new Mojo has a couple of issues.
  

The power button does not depress quite right and has no solid movement or solid click-sound. It should have a nice solid-click when pressed. It turns the unit on and off OK, however the action is not right. It has a soft movement, which seems only about half a press down compared to normal buttons. It has a very soft click sometimes, and sometimes no click at all. If I had viewed this in a shop I would definitely have asked for another unit. I am worried it will fail.
The battery is not operating quite right either. The charge time of this battery is supposed to be four hours. However it takes six hours and twenty minutes to charge from empty to full. I am sure you can imagine how it could be a problem sometimes.
  
  
 Please what do folks think? Should I return it or ask for part refund? Though I think a part refund would have to be quite hefty!


----------



## HiFiChris

aeromarine said:


> Before I am on my way to pick up my Mojo this weekend, I just want to make sure it can drive Fostex T50RPMK3???
> Have anyone tried it? Should I pick up T50RP? or Audioquest Nighthawk?
> What do you guys think?


 
  
 It can drive the Fostex with ease.

 And while I don't have the Audioquest, there are several positively reported pairings of it with the Mojo.


----------



## Aeromarine

hifichris said:


> It can drive the Fostex with ease.
> 
> 
> And while I don't have the Audioquest, there are several positively reported pairings of it with the Mojo.




Thank you for the reply  I am so excited to hear it can drive t50 mk3. Thank you so much !!


----------



## x RELIC x

aeromarine said:


> Before I am on my way to pick up my Mojo this weekend, I just want to make sure it can drive Fostex T50RPMK3???
> Have anyone tried it? Should I pick up T50RP? or Audioquest Nighthawk?
> What do you guys think?




As a supplement to HiFiChris's post, I own the Nighthawk and the Mojo drives the Nighthawk extremely easily. The Nighthawk are more sensitive than some IEMs and I love the pairing. I don't own the Fostex but based on the specs the Mojo should easily drive them as well. Honestly, the Mojo is a very powerful unit and these headphones are very easy for it's drive ability.


----------



## Nirvana1000

x relic x said:


> Read the informative posts by Rob Watts in the third post of this thread. :wink_face:
> 
> It's a complex subject.
> 
> ...



Brilliant design


----------



## Rob Watts

greenbow said:


> Please, I have to ask folks,
> 
> my new Mojo has a couple of issues.
> 
> ...


 
 The four hours quoted is the primary charge and this will get you 95% of the charge; after the primary charge it goes into trickle charge mode, and this can take a few hours longer to finally leave trickle charge mode and the charge light to go off. So nothing to worry about from the charge POV. If its on at the same time it will take much longer to charge too, and will never leave trickle charge mode.
  
 As to the power ball, it's possible it just needs some use to free up the ball.
  
 Rob


----------



## GreenBow

rob watts said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Please, I have to ask folks,
> ...


 
  
 The round ball on the power button is not stuck. It rotates very freely as do the others. (I mean quite a few pages back I was asking if the balls were supposed to rattle so much. Mython answered.)
  
 It's the action on the switch itself. There's no click and it only needs pushing down abut 1/3 the distance that the other buttons do. It's like the switch itself is squashed in, like it went a bit wrong in manufacturing. I am worried that it will fail. It's worrying that it will lose any downward action at all.
  
 While it may be OK to say it might be OK. I would have passed this one over in a shop, (as this was mail order). I doubt other users would be totally sure it's OK.
  
 Sorry, but I am just worrying out loud. I thought someone else might have thoughts.
  
 I really don't recall my other Mojo taking more than about four hours to charge. However I am not so sure. I will time this one four hours and see what colour the battery LED shows. (This one runs cooler during charging I noticed and said a couple of weeks ago. I figured now that must be because it's charging slower.)
  
 I am quite worried. I mean when you buy something, you want it right all round.


----------



## rkt31

there is no click feel on power Ball. there is click sound during power on but that is of a relay inside mojo. so far after about 10 months or so I have no issues .I have used mojo for all kinds of music. all kinds of use like with dap, with phone, with PC, with tab, used to drive 8 ohm small speakers ,600 Ohm headphones and mojo never disappointed.


----------



## rkt31

and played all files right from Redbook to dsd256, 32bit 384khz ( did not find any 768khz file ) easily through mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

rkt31 said:


> there is no click feel on power Ball. there is click sound during power on but that is of a relay inside mojo. so far after about 10 months or so I have no issues .I have used mojo for all kinds of music. all kinds of use like with dap, with phone, with PC, with tab, used to drive 8 ohm small speakers ,600 Ohm headphones and mojo never disappointed.


 

  I have no click on the power switch action.
  
 I hold the power ball down and it turns the unit on. The relay makes a small click, and that's all. No switch noise at all, or sometimes a faint soft click.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

Which settings should be used in the windows sound panel to prevent any resampling when playing music (in my case JRiver)? Should it be set according to music sample rate you're playing or it doesn't matter? The highest possible option is 32 bit / 384000 Hz


----------



## Arpiben

greenbow said:


> I have no click on the power switch action.
> 
> I hold the power ball down and it turns the unit on. The relay makes a small click, and that's all. No switch noise at all, or sometimes a faint soft click.



Hi GreenBow,

If it helps, my one year Mojo's power ball acts as per your description:
* softer pressure click vs Volume ones,
* small relay noise at Power On/Off.
Don't remember if it has been always like this.
Rgds.


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> Please, I have to ask folks,
> 
> my new Mojo has a couple of issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Currawong

nosce te ipsum said:


> Which settings should be used in the windows sound panel to prevent any resampling when playing music (in my case JRiver)? Should it be set according to music sample rate you're playing or it doesn't matter? The highest possible option is 32 bit / 384000 Hz


 

 Yes, you should set it to match the sample rate and bit rate of the music. You don't want Windows re-sampling at all. Some kinds of playback software (I think Foobar2000?) will set this automatically per track should you have a mix of high-res and CD Quality music.


----------



## rkt31

use chord asio driver and you don't need to set anything in Windows. asio completely bypasses the windows processes and communicates directly with the dac.


----------



## GreenBow

@Mojo ideas and @Rob Watts, It's actually not that the round ball is too big. All the balls on this Mojo have play of about 1mm in any direction. They are all free moving, and can be moved as I say 1mm in any direction, left or right. I actually though they were all a bit loose when it arrived. Though I took no more notice.
  
 What worries me stupid, is that the button under the ball does not feel right. It makes no click when pushed. Secondly the action pressing the ball down only goes about half the height of a press down on any other button. However it's not that the ball is holding the button down, because the ball is completely free moving and spins very easily. It's the action on the button underneath is not like with any other Mojo button I have seen. It feels like the button is about to give out, though of course it may not.
  
 What worries me also is resale value too. I would have to go through all this rigmarole of explanation if I sold it. The buyer might think I was selling it because of this reason and want it cheap.


----------



## Mython

greenbow said:


> @Mojo ideas and @Rob Watts, It's actually not that the round ball is too big. All the balls on this Mojo have play of about 1mm in any direction. They are all free moving, and can be moved as I say 1mm in any direction, left or right. I actually though they were all a bit loose when it arrived. Though I took no more notice.
> 
> What worries me stupid, is that the button under the ball does not feel right. It makes no click when pushed. Secondly the action pressing the ball down only goes about half the height of a press down on any other button. However it's not that the ball is holding the button down, because the ball is completely free moving and spins very easily. It's the action on the button underneath is not like with any other Mojo button I have seen. It feels like the button is about to give out, though of course it may not.
> 
> What worries me also is resale value too. I would have to go through all this rigmarole of explanation if I sold it. The buyer might think I was selling it because of this reason and want it cheap.


 
  
  
 My best guess?
  
 Possibly a chunk of dirt or dust between the ball and the switch.
  
 Nothing cataclysmic


----------



## GreenBow

arpiben said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I have no click on the power switch action.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you Arp, I have been worried terribly. I always get in a dilemma when it's like this. Sort of fifty-fifty if there is something wrong.
  
 Actually it's a little more complex.
  
 What happens is the left volume button has the firmest action and loudest click. Then the right volume button has a quieter click, and less action. Then the power has no click, and very little movement downwards. It's like the circuit board underneath is not set level and slopes down on the right hand side.


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> @Mojo ideas
> and @Rob Watts
> , It's actually not that the round ball is too big. All the balls on this Mojo have play of about 1mm in any direction. They are all free moving, and can be moved as I say 1mm in any direction, left or right. I actually though they were all a bit loose when it arrived. Though I took no more notice.
> 
> ...


Return the unit through your retailer then an we will disassemble and check why the button feels different. It may be that the T piece actuator has been inadvertently put in the wrong way up


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

currawong said:


> Yes, you should set it to match the sample rate and bit rate of the music. You don't want Windows re-sampling at all. Some kinds of playback software (I think Foobar2000?) will set this automatically per track should you have a mix of high-res and CD Quality music.


 
  
 Yes, exactly ("You don't want Windows re-sampling at all"), in fact it has also been stated several times that mojo's own filters are much better and accurate so I just wanted to be sure.
  


rkt31 said:


> use chord asio driver and you don't need to set anything in Windows. asio completely bypasses the windows processes and communicates directly with the dac.


 
  
 I saw that with Chord ASIO mojo always outputs to 32 bit (whether if you're playing 16 or 24 bit files) while with Kernel Streaming (the one I actually prefer) you have to choose the bit rate yourself in the device settings (still speaking of JRiver) between 16,24,32 bit Integer - 32 bit also has a "Floating Point" option - the problem is that the output will be accordingly to the one you choose there and of course I don't want any software resampling. So if I set KS to 32 bit Integer how can I be sure that mojo is using its own filters instead of a software resampling?


----------



## rkt31

foobar does not give the option of bit depth selection. j river has the option of bit depth selection. sending 32 bit padded data to mojo from j river does sound a bit more open but imho sending true bits to mojo sounds more natural in case of j river.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

rkt31 said:


> foobar does not give the option of bit depth selection. j river has the option of bit depth selection. sending 32 bit padded data to mojo from j river does sound a bit more open but imho sending true bits to mojo sounds more natural in case of j river.


 

 Ok, so the only possible choice is to use Chord ASIO if you want true bits (and mojo doing the "magic")...


----------



## rkt31

some people use wasapi but I prefer asio for its hassle free use. simply select chord asio in foobar and you don't need to set anything else.


----------



## flargosa

After three months of using the Mojo by itself, I tried using it with my O2 amp to power my Elear.  I notice cleaner sound coming out.  Any of you guys tried using an external amp and notice any benefits?  I would expect using the Mojo directly would sound best as there is few parts between the DAC and headphone out, but that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## Dithyrambes

Yes...mojo through alo cdm sounds much better by a mile...it just does I'm sorry. If I'm not hearing the transparency meant by the maker I'm sorry...it's just much better..ymmv @mscott58 back me up please


----------



## esm87

Mojo with cayin c5 portable amp sounds better to my ears than just mojo


----------



## esm87

My take is that the c5 just amplifies the benefits of mojo with added impact, could be wrong, sound is banging though!


----------



## jlbrach

esm87 said:


> My take is that the c5 just amplifies the benefits of mojo with added impact, could be wrong, sound is banging though!


 
 it is not better,just different....the amp will change the sonic signature a bit and if you like the new sound then that is great,enjoy it


----------



## x RELIC x

Rob has always said that the brighter sound is worse as it's a sign of noise/distortion in the path, like msg spicing up the sound. Quite often this brightness is mistaken for more detail. In terms of transparency the laws of physics are that you simply can not add a component and then have a more transparent sound. Adding components will always add their own distortion and colouration. The component is spicing up the sound for various reasons, and each user will either prefer it or not. 

I am in no way debating one's preference, and better is such a subjective term. Personally I find the ALO Rx added to the mix makes the treble a bit etched and fatiguing on top of everything (Rob has found this to be the result of noise floor modulation or noise in the path). Conversely, adding the Liquid Gold to the mix makes everything sound more warm (Rob has found this the result of harmonic distortion). In both cases the added amp alters the sound of the source adding it's own flavour. That is certainly not more transparent. I only refer to what Rob has said as I haven't done 30 years of controlled listening tests like he has.

To my ears when listening to the Mojo, or the DAVE, I hear more variety in each track, more nuance in the music, more depth. There isn't the 'ALO Rx filter' or 'Liquid Gold' filter on everything. I think we need to be careful about making transparency statements rather than preference statements, especially when posts are made just stating something is 'better' as that has absolutely no benefit to the reader to understand what's going on with adding components. If posting that something is 'better' it would be helpful to post a few adjectives to describe what one is hearing, which in turn could help others find the sound they prefer.


----------



## esm87

jlbrach said:


> it is not better,just different....the amp will change the sonic signature a bit and if you like the new sound then that is great,enjoy it


hmmm it is better bro... to MY ears, no doubt die hard mojo purists may beg to differ lol


----------



## flargosa

The O2 amp has its measurements posted online for everybody to critic and it's supposed to be very transparent and does not add or subtract from the source signal.  Using the O2 sounds different than using the Mojo straight, maybe the O2 has better headphone driver control?


----------



## krismusic

flargosa said:


> The O2 amp has its measurements posted online for everybody to critic and it's supposed to be very transparent and does not add or subtract from the source signal.  Using the O2 sounds different than using the Mojo straight, maybe the O2 has better headphone driver control?



I'll have to try it but I always felt that the O2 does not convey emotion which seems to me to be the Mojo's forte.


----------



## esm87

Be really cool to see what chord will come out with next week


----------



## flargosa

I hope it's something at the $500 - $1000 price range.  I wouldn't be too excited if they announced the DAVE 2 and Hugo TT 2.


----------



## x RELIC x

flargosa said:


> The O2 amp has its *measurements *posted online for everybody to critic and it's supposed to be very transparent and *does not add or subtract from the source signal*.  Using the O2 sounds different than using the Mojo straight, maybe the O2 has better headphone driver control?




Every single component in the audio path subtracts from transparency. There is no question about that. 1+1=/=0. 

You can not add two things and have less noise/distortion. It doesn't work that way. Also, the Mojo on its own measures much better than the O2 with less internal components in the signal path with an extremely simple analogue section. The O2 has more internal components in the signal path. The O2, by the laws of physics, is adding it's own flavour (no matter what the O2 fans say). It's just what's happening. The Mojo has it's own smoothness and the O2 has it's own brightness. If one likes the synergy of the two together, or on their own, that's fantastic but it isn't more transparent.

FWIW, I passed on purchasing the O2 (JDS Labs version) when I demoed it long ago because it had a grain and harshness to the sound and I found other amps to do much better than the O2 for my tastes. Again, I am glad if one finds the older conventional design of the O2 more preferable, but it simply isn't more transparent than the Mojo no matter what the marketing says.

As far as 'driver control' the Mojo and O2 (JDS Labs version) have about the same output power with the Mojo having the lower output impedance and better distortion measurements. Also, the Mojo has more Current output than the O2 (JDS Labs version). The headphone driver also doesn't care about what unused power it isn't being fed if using more powerful amplifiers. The headphone only sees what is sent to it for the volume one is listening at.

I respect what nwavguy has done with the O2, but I disagree with some of his assumptions about audibility. Good enough isn't always good enough. Of course, one more time, this doesn't account for personal preference. If the O2 is ones' _preference_ then that's fantastic. We all like what we like and if the Mojo doesn't float your boat that's perfectly valid. I'm simply saying the O2 is not more transparent based on component count and measurements.


----------



## MartynB85

Well after spending day looking for my first 'proper' amp/dac, I went and picked up a Mojo this morning. Came with a free Chord case too which was a nice bonus. Anyway first impressions were not fantastic, I tried my AKG K550, they sound awful. No bass at all, little mid with tons of top end, actually painful to listen to at high volume. I tried to eq them a little in foobar but i started to get distortion, not sure whats going on there, they sound better through my Asus Xonar DGX soundcard. The pads are falling apart after my cat decided to 'play' with them so maybe that has something to do with it, they sound the same on my Sony DAP.
  
 Anyway that only leaves me with my RHA t20's until I get some new cans. Now the sound I am hearing is absolutely amazing, I'm now going through my music collection listening to everything, it's like having a whole new library of music. Fantastic bit of kit, and its bloody powerful for its size.


----------



## flargosa

I don’t think the Mojo is always transparent.  Rob Watts said that different impedance load to the Mojo will change the amp sound signature, specifically in the treble region. It was a compromise he had to do when designing the Mojo. 
  
 I found it somewhere when somebody measured the frequency response of the Mojo based on different headphone impedance and found the treble frequency response changed.


----------



## maczrool

fQuote: 





> playing dsd from foobar as dop is a bit tricky and requires a bit of trial. but once you see white light on mojo through foobar , you know how good mojo is for dsd. I successfully sent dsd256 as dop to mojo through foobar where j river failed. imho foobar is the least intrusive and lightest player which sends the cleanest stream to mojo or any dac.


 
 Would you mind sharing how you did this?  I just got a Mojo and it plays PCM fine but will not play my DSD files (1x DSD) with foobar.  I've followed various generic DOP guides but all I get is silence although foobar says it's playing.  No amount of trial and error has yielded anything but silence unless I convert to PCM.


----------



## x RELIC x

flargosa said:


> I don’t think the Mojo is always transparent.  Rob Watts said that different impedance load to the Mojo will change the amp sound signature, specifically in the treble region. It was a compromise he had to do when designing the Mojo.
> 
> I found it somewhere when somebody measured the frequency response of the Mojo based on different headphone impedance and found the treble frequency response changed.




You are correct. Here is Rob's comment on the FR:




> _Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> the OP stage is integrated with the OP filter. This means that Mojo analogue section is very simple, so giving Mojo's transparency, but the downside is a small variation in frequency response with load impedance.
> 
> ...




Frequency response is not the same as transparency. He also says elsewhere that it's only really an issue with 8 Ohm loads and even then only -0.3 dB down at 10kHz. Nothing really dramatic there. Many people measure the Mojo conventionally and don't account for the 25ms delay so they aren't getting the proper amplitude at the proper frequency in their measurements.

Edit: By the way, many other amps change the frequency response depending on the load as well.


----------



## miketlse

martynb85 said:


> Anyway that only leaves me with my RHA t20's until I get some new cans. Now the sound I am hearing is absolutely amazing, I'm now going through my music collection listening to everything, it's like having a whole new library of music. Fantastic bit of kit, and its bloody powerful for its size.


 
  
 Many of us have experienced the same - you will start a journey revisiting your collection, and discover so many new instruments, vocals, notes, etc that previously were obscured.
 Happy listening, and remember to try some of these posted tracks, which also show the potential of the Mojo http://www.head-fi.org/t/802832/mojos-greatest-hits/105


----------



## Dopaminer

x relic x said:


> ....





> To my ears when listening to the Mojo, or the DAVE, I hear more variety in each track, more nuance in the music, more depth. . . .


 
  
 For me, that is the goal right there: nuance.


----------



## musickid

if connected via optical through my imac does the mojo treat the incoming audio signal with the same integrity as if the signal was routed through the asynchrous usb input.ie clocking? people are saying better sound through optical but I feel it is important to understand this point. only 7 days left!!!


----------



## xtr4

Just to chime in a little with regards to the "lack" of bass from the Mojo.
To me, its not really a "lack" but more of a refinement of the bass in terms of quality AND quantity. Yes, it may sound "weak" or not as thumpy as you're used to, however once you've accustomed yourself to the details the bass gives, you'll appreciate it more and find that what you're used to listening before seems bloated and somewhat "muddy" (my terminology in this respect is rather poor).
At least this is what I'm hearing. YMMV of course.


----------



## Takeanidea

flargosa said:


> Any of you guys tried using an external amp and notice any benefits?  I would expect using the Mojo directly would sound best as there is few parts between the DAC and headphone out, but that does not seem to be the case.


 
 I use the Mojo hooked up to my First Watt F6 Power Amp when I'm at home. I run my AKG K1000 , HiFiMan HE-6 and Sennheiser HD800 Headphones through it. @dill3000  created a mini beast of beauty when he made this for me and he has modded it to colour the sound to a warmer less clinical sound. Do I care that it is not transparent? Nope


----------



## Takeanidea

musickid said:


> if connected via optical through my imac does the mojo treat the incoming audio signal with the same integrity as if the signal was routed through the asynchrous usb input.ie clocking? people are saying better sound through optical but I feel it is important to understand this point. only 7 days left!!!


 

 It'll be through a different cable . Optical also has a threshold set at 192. It won't play DSD or 32 bit etc. But optical doesn't get interference from other USB devices. The timing and any other thing you can possibly think of may well have an effect on paper. Whether you can hear that effect is the real question here. That question is easy to answer


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> if connected via optical through my imac does the mojo treat the incoming audio signal with the same integrity as if the signal was routed through the asynchrous usb input.ie clocking? people are saying better sound through optical but I feel it is important to understand this point. only 7 days left!!!




The details about jitter can be found in the third post of this thread. 

TL;DR

Chord DACs are pretty much immune to jitter on all inputs (very tiny differences) and optical will be isolated from any electrical noise from your computer by way of using pulses of light rather than a voltage down a wire for the signal.

From the third post:



> _But with all of my DAC's you do not need to worry at all about source jitter, so all of the above AK numbers are fine. So long as its below 2uS (that is 2,000,000 pS) you are OK, and nobody has jitter that bad!
> 
> Rob
> _






> _Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (*all my DACs are completely immune to source jitter*) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.
> 
> ...







> _Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mython

musickid said:


> if connected via optical through my imac does the mojo treat the incoming audio signal with the same integrity as if the signal was routed through the asynchrous usb input.ie clocking? people are saying better sound through optical but I feel it is important to understand this point. only 7 days left!!!


 
  
 Please read the section entitled  *'Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts (Mojos designer)'*, in *post #3*


----------



## esm87

xtr4 said:


> Just to chime in a little with regards to the "lack" of bass from the Mojo.
> To me, its not really a "lack" but more of a refinement of the bass in terms of quality AND quantity. Yes, it may sound "weak" or not as thumpy as you're used to, however once you've accustomed yourself to the details the bass gives, you'll appreciate it more and find that what you're used to listening before seems bloated and somewhat "muddy" (my terminology in this respect is rather poor).
> At least this is what I'm hearing. YMMV of course.


I think it would come to genre's in which the dampening of the bass feeling is tolerable. I listen to alot of hip hop etc and honestly, the 'refinement' of bass just takes it away from the music. For that genre of music, alot of tracks are about feeling the aggression in the vocals and thump/explosion in the bass. Mojo sounds great overall, this particular type of genre it takes away instead of enhances for me personally. My cayin c5 and sabre hifimediy android dac does this particular genre in general better. It brings back that feeling of oh s**t that goes hard, whilst maintaining a good quality listening experience overall. Mojo comes in too soft for me personally. You can EQ but then you take away from the bit perfect playback of the DAC (if I understand correct). It doesn't sound bad at all and may very well suit most people, just not me that is all.

Maybe hip hop music wasn't intended to be heard with such a visceral impact, and we are accustomed to exaggerated colouration etc im not sure. Thing is, if that is what your used to, anything else won't sound quite right, especially if the aggressiveness/impact sounds smoothed out. Im still fairly young (29) maybe in time I will appreciate smooth and laidback. In this particular time of my life for my music, I want vibrant, thumping, explosive, powerful, energetic. I still highly enjoy mojo for various other genre's though. It's a great sounding multifunctioning piece of kit.


----------



## musickid

​with a device like the intona high speed usb 2.0 high speed  galvanic isolator the power drain from my imac has no impact on anything. I will use the mojo in desktop mode only. is this the ideal solution or should I just go with a jitterbug or optical then? if the difference in timing is so small between optical to usb is optical the best fix then? apologies for the erratic writing as I type robotic style with my hand on my hot chocolate


----------



## MartynB85

takeanidea said:


> It'll be through a different cable . Optical also has a threshold set at 192. It won't play DSD or 32 bit etc. But optical doesn't get interference from other USB devices. The timing and any other thing you can possibly think of may well have an effect on paper. Whether you can hear that effect is the real question here. That question is easy to answer


 

 Optical will play DSD64 (DoP), I know because it took me a few minutes to get it going earlier. I couldn't tell the difference though going from USB DSD256 to optical DSD64. I only had some sample tracks that came with the Mojo but I have never heard anything like it, close your eyes and you are in the studio, you hear everything. I'm sticking to optical to avoid the USB issues I heard about.
  
 @Maczrool Try WASAPI, it worked straight away for USB, well for me anyway.
  
 I had to use WASAPI for DSD over optical. Set this as your output device. Then I had to turn on 'Use DSD Recorder' and then set your output to match the input in the DSD Processor menu. Then under the SACD menu I had to set output mode to PCM.


----------



## MartynB85

Sorry I forgot to mention the bass issue, I am used to the RHA T20's which are quite bass heavy, can be too much at times. I get that the sound may change according to headphone impedance, but they had literally zero bass. I played some tracks with heavy beats, I got nothing like what I am used to. I will try again tomorrow, the akg's have a little meat to them on my cheap soundcard but had nothing with the Mojo or my DAP, strange.
  
 EDIT: I've just quickly tested them. I think I have just got used to the RHA's, I'd eq'd some bass in using my soundcard driver at some point. They sound just as tinny in the pc, but have extra top end with the Mojo. The outer layer of the pads have come off, could this cause excessive sound leakage? The mrs has commented that she can hear what i'm listening to over the tv


----------



## jmills8

martynb85 said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention the bass issue, I am used to the RHA T20's which are quite bass heavy, can be too much at times. I get that the sound may change according to headphone impedance, but they had literally zero bass. I played some tracks with heavy beats, I got nothing like what I am used to. I will try again tomorrow, the akg's have a little meat to them on my cheap soundcard but had nothing with the Mojo or my DAP, strange.
> 
> EDIT: I've just quickly tested them. I think I have just got used to the RHA's, I'd eq'd some bass in using my soundcard driver at some point. They sound just as tinny in the pc, but have extra top end with the Mojo. The outer layer of the pads have come off, could this cause excessive sound leakage? The mrs has commented that she can hear what i'm listening to over the tv


phone, mojo, music player app, EQ the bass.


----------



## Dobrescu George

x relic x said:


> Every single component in the audio path subtracts from transparency. There is no question about that. 1+1=/=0.
> 
> You can not add two things and have less noise/distortion. It doesn't work that way. Also, the Mojo on its own measures much better than the O2 with less internal components in the signal path with an extremely simple analogue section. The O2 has more internal components in the signal path. The O2, by the laws of physics, is adding it's own flavour (no matter what the O2 fans say). It's just what's happening. The Mojo has it's own smoothness and the O2 has it's own brightness. If one likes the synergy of the two together, or on their own, that's fantastic but it isn't more transparent.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Well... Makes me wonder the following: 
  
 I'm using EQ to alter my musica, is it some kind of heresy using Mojo + EQ since using EQ would negate all the efforts of keeping the signal as clean as possible?


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> Well... Makes me wonder the following:
> 
> I'm using EQ to alter my musica, is it some kind of heresy using Mojo + EQ since using EQ would negate all the efforts of keeping the signal as clean as possible?




It depends on the EQ implementation for a clean signal (no audible distortion). I know JaZZ uses the X5/X5ii EQ to tailor the sound to his tastes with the Hugo and the DAVE. There really is no right or wrong here as far as preference is concerned. Of course you are altering the sound, but to your tastes and in that case it's clear what is happening to the audio signal for your tastes. AFAIK Rob also endorses using a good EQ vs adding extra components to the audio path in order to get the sound one seeks. 

My posts were simply referring to comments of extra components _adding_ transparency, which is a false statement. They may alter the frequency response for various reasons outlined already many times in this thread.


----------



## maczrool

> @Maczrool Try WASAPI, it worked straight away for USB, well for me anyway.


 
 Nope.  No sound with any of the DSD: ASIO options or the Chord WASAPI push or event options while set to output DSD.  Switching over to PCM it continues to work great.  I'm beginning to think maybe something is wrong with mine.  I will try Jriver but just to rule that out.  Thanks though!


----------



## Nirvana1000

It powers my 250ohm DT770 with ease. This is my house sound now.Very transparent full natural sound.I dont feel the need to add an amp to the chain and colour the sound.Line out is perfectly clean and powerful.


----------



## Dobrescu George

x relic x said:


> It depends on the EQ implementation for a clean signal (no audible distortion). I know @JaZZ uses the X5/X5ii EQ to tailor the sound to his tastes with the Hugo and the DAVE. There really is no right or wrong here as far as preference is concerned. Of course you are altering the sound, but to your tastes and in that case it's clear what is happening to the audio signal for your tastes. AFAIK Rob also endorses using a good EQ vs adding extra components to the audio path in order to get the sound one seeks.
> 
> My posts were simply referring to comments of extra components _adding_ transparency, which is a false statement. They may alter the frequency response for various reasons outlined already many times in this thread.


 
  
 Oh yes... I'm not sure if anything can add transparency... Even resistors like cables, in theory are not fully transparent. 
  
 Seems I can't do without any EQ, my music and setups asks for this sometimes, and to be honest, there are some really good EQ implementation, and X5ii's is one of the best implementations I've ever laid my ears on.


----------



## canali

want to share...great guitar instrumental.
  
 put on your fav cans or iems...or crank the speakers...and turn on the mojo
  to enjoy this fab piece...one of my favourites.
 (i'm listening to the CD it's from: Mambo Sinuendo)
 this tune alone made the purchase worthwhile.
  
*Manuel Galbán & Ry Cooder playing '' Secret Love ''*


----------



## UNOE

jmills8 said:


> martynb85 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I forgot to mention the bass issue, I am used to the RHA T20's which are quite bass heavy, can be too much at times. I get that the sound may change according to headphone impedance, but they had literally zero bass. I played some tracks with heavy beats, I got nothing like what I am used to. I will try again tomorrow, the akg's have a little meat to them on my cheap soundcard but had nothing with the Mojo or my DAP, strange.
> ...


 
  


jmills8 said:


> martynb85 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I forgot to mention the bass issue, I am used to the RHA T20's which are quite bass heavy, can be too much at times. I get that the sound may change according to headphone impedance, but they had literally zero bass. I played some tracks with heavy beats, I got nothing like what I am used to. I will try again tomorrow, the akg's have a little meat to them on my cheap soundcard but had nothing with the Mojo or my DAP, strange.
> ...


 

 I would much rather alter the sound with a warm amp than EQ the bass.  EQ sounds terrible to me haven't heard any that do any justice.


----------



## jmills8

unoe said:


> I would much rather alter the sound with a warm amp than EQ the bass.  EQ sounds terrible to me haven't heard any that do any justice.


most EQs are bad especially AK daps. That doesnt mean all are bad.


----------



## UNOE

If you raise all eq points to +5 or +10 and it's not flat sounding then you know it's not increasing volume between frequency points and that bugs me. If I found a eq that can do that I would consider using. I would prefer just bit more on low end with out loosing part of the note being played that is of a neighboring frequency.


----------



## pila405

You can use the EQ from serious programs (VST plugins) like Fabfilter Pro Q-2 or iZotope's EQ, or whichever one that actually does the job properly with compromising on sound quality and giving you full control.


----------



## almarti

maczrool said:


> Nope.  No sound with any of the DSD: ASIO options or the Chord WASAPI push or event options while set to output DSD.  Switching over to PCM it continues to work great.  I'm beginning to think maybe something is wrong with mine.  I will try Jriver but just to rule that out.  Thanks though!



How can I make TIDAL use ASIO or WASAPI?


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> Puzzle.
> 
> I have an oldish Linux netbook. (It plays FLAC files though.) I have tired attaching Mojo to it, but no sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please folks could anyone please offer any ideas on the post that I have quoted here? It's post I made a few days ago but no-one yet has managed any ideas. I think in the end I will have to buy another device as a file source though.
  
 This netbook is an Asus EEE PC 4G. It looks like this. http://www.laptopmag.com/reviews/laptops/asus-eee-pc-4g-xp
  
 When I plug the Mojo in I do not get sound through the Mojo. Neither I think is there a driver for Linux.


----------



## Boerd

Under Ubuntu 16.10 I have no problems with Mojo. No drivers needed. I use JRiver Media Center.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenbow said:


> Please folks could anyone please offer any ideas on the post that I have quoted here? It's post I made a few days ago but no-one yet has managed any ideas. I think in the end I will have to buy another device as a file source though.
> 
> This netbook is an Asus EEE PC 4G. It looks like this. http://www.laptopmag.com/reviews/laptops/asus-eee-pc-4g-xp
> 
> When I plug the Mojo in I do not get sound through the Mojo. Neither I think is there a driver for Linux.




Run this command from the terminal:
tail -f /var/log/messages

Then plug in Mojo and turn on. Please report back the kernel messages associated with this action. 

If the device is recognized correctly then it points to some settings issue.


----------



## GreenBow

grumpyoldguy said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Please folks could anyone please offer any ideas on the post that I have quoted here? It's post I made a few days ago but no-one yet has managed any ideas. I think in the end I will have to buy another device as a file source though.
> ...


 

 Thank you for trying. It says:
 tail: cannot open 'var/log/messages' for - reading: No such file or directory.
 tail: no file remaining
  
 Then when I plug Mojo in, there is no message.
  
  
 I think this netbook's OS is actually a cut down version of Linux. I know the netbook XP version was. It would be easier to install netbook XP, and I have licence for it. However it's only a 4GB SSD, so too short on OS space for XP I guess. I could buy a bigger SSD on ebay I guess. However I might just be better getting a tablet. Shame though as this netbook is silent and would be perfect.
  
 The OS is called EEEPC version 1.0.6.6. I think it says Linux on the install disks. (I will check.)


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenbow said:


> Thank you for trying. It says:
> tail: cannot open 'var/log/messages' for - reading: No such file or directory.
> tail: no file remaining
> 
> ...




That's fine, you'll have to do it the old fashioned way... Use this command before and after plugging in and turning on Mojo:

dmesg

You'll see several new lines after turning on Mojo. Please report those lines here.


----------



## Ani1000

Is anyone using the Mojo *without* an amp with HD800? 
I need a DAC/amp, budget 500$, for HD800, but worried Mojos' amp is not powerful enough for it.


----------



## jmills8

ani1000 said:


> Is anyone using the Mojo *without* an amp with HD800?
> I need a DAC/amp, budget 500$, for HD800, but worried Mojos' amp is not powerful enough for it.


what style of music will you listen to?


----------



## GreenBow

grumpyoldguy said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for trying. It says:
> ...


 
  
 I can only se what lines the screen will allow. I can not work out how to scroll back up the page. If I press arrow keys it just puts up the last text entered by the prompt.
  
 Anyway there was too much text to type out. I got a picture. Sorry it's not a clear photo as I could not use flash.


----------



## JaZZ

dobrescu george said:


> I'm using EQ to alter my musica, is it some kind of heresy using Mojo + EQ since using EQ would negate all the efforts of keeping the signal as clean as possible?


 
  
 Hi George
  
 Digital equalizers shouldn't add any harmonic distortion, so won't compromize transparency in any way (per se). Quite the opposite: If you manage to linearize the amplitude response of your headphones via equalizing, you may even increase the perceived transparency in that you prevent dominating frequency bands from masking underrepresented ones. Of course it's possible that your preferred tonal balance does exactly the opposite, but that's in the nature of colorations and not a technical issue.
  
 In any event, you don't have to care. Virtually every recording has undergone one or more EQ and other DSP (I'd say fortunately so). See it that way: Even using a different guitar pickup or different strings for a recording is sort of equalizing. Music should be allowed to sound as it sounds or is intended to sound. And the listener is entitled to use his or her playback equipment the way he or she likes best (not everybody is a purist). The only caveat is that there are better and worse methods. So reamplifying the Mojo's output signal is a bad idea if you like maximum transparency and preserved subtleties. Most likely you'd get even higher listening pleasure by enhancing the sound with adequate equalizing instead of adding euphonic distortion. Moreover euphonic distortion could be added by some audio-player plugins – for free and with much greater flexibility.


----------



## badlucy999

guys...mojo or Denon DA-300+beyerdynamic A 20 for home ONLY use?they are fast same price.  dt880/hd700


----------



## Takeanidea

Mojo


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenbow said:


> I can only se what lines the screen will allow. I can not work out how to scroll back up the page. If I press arrow keys it just puts up the last text entered by the prompt.
> 
> Anyway there was too much text to type out. I got a picture. Sorry it's not a clear photo as I could not use flash.




That's fine. In the future you can pipe to less to be able to scroll, basically vi controls:

dmesg | less

Then :q when you're done. 

Looks like the audio driver is failing to initialize the device correctly. Could be a number of reasons for that. Can you do a 'uname -r'?


----------



## Takeanidea

ani1000 said:


> Is anyone using the Mojo *without* an amp with HD800?
> I need a DAC/amp, budget 500$, for HD800, but worried Mojos' amp is not powerful enough for it.


 

 The Mojo doesn't need an amp for the HD800. I'm an owner and user of both for well over a year. The HD800 sounds incredible through it.


----------



## Ani1000

From Radiohead to Shpongle to Hiromi


jmills8 said:


> what style of music will you listen to?


----------



## maczrool

maczrool said:


> Nope.  No sound with any of the DSD: ASIO options or the Chord WASAPI push or event options while set to output DSD.  Switching over to PCM it continues to work great.  I'm beginning to think maybe something is wrong with mine.  I will try Jriver but just to rule that out.  Thanks though!


 
 I got it working in JRiver with WASAPI first and then in foobar using the Output: "DSD : WASAPI (push) (Chord Async USB 44.1kHz-768kHz)" and Tools, SACD set to output mode "DSD+PCM".  This is definitely not how others have documented it should be set up so I'm not sure why it's necessary to set it up this way but the power ball lights up white and I get great sound.


----------



## Takeanidea

musickid said:


> if connected via optical through my imac does the mojo treat the incoming audio signal with the same integrity as if the signal was routed through the asynchrous usb input.ie clocking? people are saying better sound through optical but I feel it is important to understand this point. only 7 days left!!!


 
  
  


musickid said:


> i just read on here that mojo experiences distortion through usb computer link due to not being galvanically isolated. is this really true??


 
  
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> Yes, it's true and the measurements show it.


 
 Hi guys, I have done 2 recordings. The only thing I changed was the cable. Recording 1 - optical.  Recording 2 - USB. Both cables were from the Mojo accessory box so cheap and cheerful ones. The line out from the Mojo was fed to an ART USB Analogue to Digital Device and recorded into Audacity at 44.1 sampling. 
 My purpose was to see whether there is a difference in the SQ of Optical v USB. There are many more tests that could be done , i.e with Jitterbug(don't have one) a USB hub(have one of those) a better quality USB and Optical cable(nope don't own currently) mains cable plugged into the Laptop, Mojo being charged at the same time; the possibilities are many. This seemed the simplest test. The results are available on my Google Drive and I would welcome your thoughts


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

takeanidea said:


> Hi guys, I have done 2 recordings. The only thing I changed was the cable. Recording 1 - optical.  Recording 2 - USB. Both cables were from the Mojo accessory box so cheap and cheerful ones. The line out from the Mojo was fed to an ART USB Analogue to Digital Device and recorded into Audacity at 44.1 sampling.
> My purpose was to see whether there is a difference in the SQ of Optical v USB. There are many more tests that could be done , i.e with Jitterbug(don't have one) a USB hub(have one of those) a better quality USB and Optical cable(nope don't own currently) mains cable plugged into the Laptop, Mojo being charged at the same time; the possibilities are many. This seemed the simplest test. The results are available on my Google Drive and I would welcome your thoughts




I'm not a fan of downloading files distributed through forums this way. No offense, but you never know who you can trust. 

Can you please import them into matlab or octave and plot the spectrum? Then share the images here.


----------



## Boerd

ani1000 said:


> Is anyone using the Mojo *without* an amp with HD800?
> I need a DAC/amp, budget 500$, for HD800, but worried Mojos' amp is not powerful enough for it.


 

 I am using it with LCD-4 (much less efficient than HD800) - no problems. You don't need an amp.


----------



## music4mhell

boerd said:


> ani1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone using the Mojo *without* an amp with HD800?
> ...


If you are talking about power only, then Mojo can drive lcd 4 or hd800.

but for better resolution, soundstage, separation, you need a good amp with mojo...IMHO


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> If you are talking about power only, then Mojo can drive lcd 4 or hd800.
> 
> but for better resolution, soundstage, separation, you need a good amp with mojo...IMHO


I agree.


----------



## Noneya

takeanidea said:


> The Mojo doesn't need an amp for the HD800. I'm an owner and user of both for well over a year. The HD800 sounds incredible through it.


 
 +1


----------



## Takeanidea

music4mhell said:


> If you are talking about power only, then Mojo can drive lcd 4


 
  
 The LCD4 needs a lot more. But I don't believe there is anyone out there owns these phones that doesn't have something a bit more meaty up their sleeve!


----------



## musickid

1) jitterbug? doesn't really do galvanic isolation to usb.
  
 2)intona does proper isolation but pricey and possibly OTT for the chord mojo?
  
 3)optical no worries over rf or similar interference from computer but clocking and timing marginally off as compared to mojo asynchrous usb. but this difference has been described as almost inaudible?
  
  
 4)for desktop mode with mojo which of the above options is best? thanks to all


----------



## Takeanidea

boerd said:


> I am using it with LCD-4 (much less efficient than HD800) - no problems. You don't need an amp.


 

 Crikey! I stand corrected. Fair play to you! Love that someone is putting their LCD4 through the Mojo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I went to highend headphones I put the LCD4s through the Mojo and they just couldn't do it for me. I put the LCD4s through another amp (obv connected from the Mojo) and got the results I was looking for. That doesn't mean to say I'm right he's wrong- uh uh. It means we're both right! Yes, because we have different ears


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> 1) jitterbug? doesn't really do galvanic isolation to usb.
> 
> 2)intona does proper isolation but pricey and possibly OTT for the chord mojo?
> 
> ...


 
 I use optical quite happily.
 If i started to use usb from the computer, i would consider a jitterbug, to ensure that any computer power supply noise was removed.


----------



## Takeanidea

A vid of the process used for proving/disproving the difference between Optical and USB. If the USB gets distortion through the connection - could it be good distortion? I leave it to you to decide
 Here are the files :
Click here - the truth is out there


----------



## rkt31

Listening to paquito de rivera- portarit of Cuba through mojo. This is one of the finest jazz albums by chesky. As always the imaging and dynamics in this album are one of the finest one will ever hear.


----------



## miketlse

rkt31 said:


> Listening to paquito de rivera- portarit of Cuba through mojo. This is one of the finest jazz albums by chesky. As always the imaging and dynamics in this album are one of the finest one will ever hear.


 
 link?
  
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/CDs-Vinyl/Portraits-Cuba-Paquito-DRivera/B0007QJ1NY


----------



## MartynB85

takeanidea said:


> A vid of the process used for proving/disproving the difference between Optical and USB. If the USB gets distortion through the connection - could it be good distortion? I leave it to you to decide
> Here are the files :
> Click here - the truth is out there




  
 I can't hear a difference but I am using optical. I shall go USB and listen again. Oh and that track sounds glorious. Do you find yourself listening to tracks that you normally wouldn't, but because of how great they sound you really enjoy them?


----------



## miketlse

The thread has just broken through 28000 posts.
  
 What are the odds the thread reaching 30000, by the end of CES if the SD module is truly amazing?


----------



## Takeanidea

martynb85 said:


> I can't hear a difference but I am using optical. I shall go USB and listen again. Oh and that track sounds glorious. Do you find yourself listening to tracks that you normally wouldn't, but because of how great they sound you really enjoy them?


 

 Hiya - yes! I revisit tracks that I remember from when I was younger but now I listen to them with older ears and better equipment I am amazed at the sophistication. I am still debating in my mind whether vinyl is better than digital but here's the crazy thing...I'm working it out on a Mojo - which is digital


----------



## jlbrach

I own the LCD-4 and believe me it requires serious power..i use it with my Dave and sometimes pair it with my Moon 430.....the Mojo is a fantastic product but not really up to driving the LCD-4....it does very well with most other HP's


----------



## Arpiben

takeanidea said:


> A vid of the process used for proving/disproving the difference between Optical and USB. If the USB gets distortion through the connection - could it be good distortion? I leave it to you to decide
> Here are the files :
> Click here - the truth is out there




  
 I will rather not use the wording 'proving/disproving' since what we are offered to,listen to is the system: [ DAP USB ( MAC) or DAP TOSLINK (MAC) + Mojo + ADC ART USB Phono ]
 In other words your ADC is not transparent and the Noises it is bringing are not neglectable.
  
 That said looking at your files it seems that the levels are not perfectly equal. Don't know if it is due to Mojo or your ADC ?
  
*1. Optical:*
  
 File:                     optical mojo dsd don't stop til you get enough.wav
 Audio format:                PCM
 Bit depth:                    16 bit
 Sample rate:                44.1 kHz
 Cut-Off Frequency:           --- kHz
                                 
 TPL Left:                   -6.3 dB
 TPL Right:                  -6.4 dB
 TPL Mid:                    -7.1 dB
 TPL Side:                  -11.4 dB
 RMS Left:                  -27.0 dB
 RMS Right:                 -26.2 dB
 RMS Mid:                   -27.2 dB
 RMS Side:                  -35.2 dB
 CREST Avg.:                 12.7 dB
 IS L/M:                        0
 IS R/S:                        0
                                 
 Max. M-Loudness:           -17.0 dB
 Max. S-Loudness:           -19.7 dB
 Integrated Loudness:       -22.4 dB
 Loudness Range:              3.5 dB
 PLR Avg.:                    9.9 dB
                
  
*2. USB:*
  
 File:                     usb mojo don't stop til you get enough.wav
 Audio format:                PCM
 Bit depth:                    16 bit
 Sample rate:                44.1 kHz
 Cut-Off Frequency:           --- kHz
                                 
 TPL Left:                   -6.0 dB
 TPL Right:                  -6.0 dB
 TPL Mid:                    -6.7 dB
 TPL Side:                  -11.6 dB
 RMS Left:                  -26.7 dB
 RMS Right:                 -26.0 dB
 RMS Mid:                   -27.0 dB
 RMS Side:                  -35.0 dB
 CREST Avg.:                 12.7 dB
 IS L/M:                        0
 IS R/S:                        0
                                 
 Max. M-Loudness:           -16.7 dB
 Max. S-Loudness:           -19.4 dB
 Integrated Loudness:       -22.2 dB
 Loudness Range:              4.4 dB
 PLR Avg.:                    9.9 dB
  
 Rgds and Thanks for your sharing.


----------



## Takeanidea

I did not touch the volume on the Mojo, nor any levels on any of the equipment. I'm sorry you believe it to be flawed because there is a difference in the volume. I stand by the test. There! The only changes were the cables and the connection to the Mojo. Listening tests are what Chord believe in too
Anyway I'm gonna show off some Christmas Presents 


One of them was from Christmas 1994 tho.....


----------



## Arpiben

takeanidea said:


> I did not touch the volume on the Mojo, nor any levels on any of the equipment. I'm sorry you believe it to be flawed because there is a difference in the volume. I stand by the test. There! The only changes were the cables and the connection to the Mojo. Listening tests are what Chord believe in too
> Anyway I'm gonna show off some Christmas Presents
> 
> 
> One of them was from Christmas 1994 tho.....


 
  
 No worries. Spending more time looking at your video, I noticed that you cut 'unwanted' silent areas in Audacity.
 It is most probable that you didn't remove exactly the same samples for both .wav files; that could explain the level differences.
 Thanks.


----------



## jarnopp

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm not a fan of downloading files distributed through forums this way. No offense, but you never know who you can trust.
> 
> Can you please import them into matlab or octave and plot the spectrum? Then share the images here.




Hey grumpy, didn't you post an excel spreadsheet a while back to calculate power requirements for headphones? Just saying...

BTW, I really appreciate that spreadsheet and your posts...very helpful. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jarnopp said:


> Hey grumpy, didn't you post an excel spreadsheet a while back to calculate power requirements for headphones? Just saying...
> 
> BTW, I really appreciate that spreadsheet and your posts...very helpful. Happy New Year to all!




Sure did. Someone requested it and I didn't want to reveal my personal email address. 

But if I were the prospective downloader, I wouldn't do it. 

Glad I could be of help, despite my cynicism and generally grumpy demeanor


----------



## Takeanidea

arpiben said:


> No worries. Spending more time looking at your video, I noticed that you cut 'unwanted' silent areas in Audacity.
> It is most probable that you didn't remove exactly the same samples for both .wav files; that could explain the level differences.
> Thanks.


 

 I have a trial version of the software player I used- it cuts out at 30 mins. Because of the time it took to put these files together the demo cut out whilst I was recording videoing etc. You'll notice the USB is almost a minute less than the Optical. Not deliberate I assure you. But very well spotted!


----------



## Takeanidea

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm not a fan of downloading files distributed through forums this way. No offense, but you never know who you can trust.
> 
> Can you please import them into matlab or octave and plot the spectrum? Then share the images here.


 

 Hi old guy - I would rather people listen with their ears than with machines. That's exactly why I've done the recordings. I'm afraid I don't give a hoot about the measurements or the pictures, I have precious enough time for listening.


----------



## Ani1000

How much mw@300ohm does the Mojo have? Can't find this spec.


----------



## Mython

ani1000 said:


> How much mw@300ohm does the Mojo have? Can't find this spec.


 
  
  
 If only there was an FAQ somewhere... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 From _*post #3, "About Mojos Output Stage"*:_
  
  


rob watts said:


> boybandista said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rob,
> ...


----------



## Skyyyeman

takeanidea said:


> Crikey! I stand corrected. Fair play to you! Love that someone is putting their LCD4 through the Mojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ​FWIW, Chord had its North American introduction of the Mojo at Stereo Exchange in Manhattan, NYC. They shared one of the rooms with Audeze which I think may have also been introducing its LCD-4 at the same time, or perhaps may have introduced it just before that. In any event Audeze flew out from California for the show. The two -- Mojo and LCD-4 -were shown together by Chord and Audeze -- and the sound was terrific. If both manufacturers felt comfortable using the Mojo and LCD-4, that's a big indication that they work well together. Having heard them,I thought there was no problem at all in the Chord driving the LCD-4. John Atkinson, editor of Stereophile, was also there and also heard them together, and my impression was he thought the same. But to each his own.


----------



## Mython

skyyyeman said:


> takeanidea said:
> 
> 
> > Crikey! I stand corrected. Fair play to you! Love that someone is putting their LCD4 through the Mojo
> ...


 
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/793518/audeze-sine-series/1335#post_12629669


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

takeanidea said:


> Hi old guy - I would rather people listen with their ears than with machines. That's exactly why I've done the recordings. I'm afraid I don't give a hoot about the measurements or the pictures, I have precious enough time for listening.




Right. Why do the job correctly, when you can have a gaggle of people guess the answer?

Your test, your choice. Just don't be surprised when the results are inconclusive.


----------



## headwhacker

takeanidea said:


> Hi old guy - *I would rather people listen with their ears than with machines.* That's exactly why I've done the recordings. I'm afraid I don't give a hoot about the measurements or the pictures, I have precious enough time for listening.


 
  
 Why go through the effort if you are not going to do it right. It only helps nobody. The idea of listening test is to eliminate variables other than the two things you are comparing so your ears can be trusted. Ironically, by doing so you only made people listen to the difference you made on your machine.


----------



## Takeanidea

I did it right. It will help people who are interested in knowing. I eliminated the variables. Only the cables and connections are different . Everything else is the same. Give it a listen if you like, it's not likely to change the course of history either way


----------



## Takeanidea

grumpyoldguy said:


> Right. Why do the job correctly, when you can have a gaggle of people guess the answer?
> 
> Your test, your choice. Just don't be surprised when the results are inconclusive.


 

 The job was done correctly. It was my work that went into it but if you guys want to look at any readings pertaining to it, you are free to do so.


----------



## Deftone

I don't understand this obsession with huge fat bass. it's like this, find heaviest bass hifi headphone possible + amp with hardware bass boost + eq in even more bass. I just don't get it, why not just buy beats by dre and stream low quality files and play from a phone and be done with it because by adding that much bass it's not really hifi anymore is it.


----------



## jmills8

deftone said:


> I don't understand this obsession with huge fat bass. it's like this, find heaviest bass hifi headphone possible + amp with hardware bass boost + eq in even more bass. I just don't get it, why not just buy beats by dre and stream low quality files and play from a phone and be done with it because by adding that much bass it's not really hifi anymore is it.


There are all kinds of bass. Bass drum is fat but snare drum isnt.


----------



## skhan007

I got to try out the Chord Mojo for the very first time today at my local Hi-Fi store. WOW!!! I specifically wanted to A/B test the Chord Mojo vs. the Oppo HA-2 and Oppo HA-2SE. I think it went in the Mojo's favor rather quickly, as the two Oppo units kept producing errors with my iPhone 7 and losing connection via lightning cable. Not the Mojo. Through several cans (it sounded really good with the Senn HD800 and Audeze EL8) it really shined nicely. Then, I tried the Mojo through a MicroZotl2 tube amp and it also performed well there too. I'm really considering getting one at this juncture.


----------



## rkt31

@miketlse, check hdtracks you may get 24 96 pcm files too of paquito d Rivera -portraits of Cuba.


----------



## rkt31

@miketlse, that sacd link is also for that album.


----------



## jtung95

Hi Mojo owners, I have some newbie questions that i'm sure have been answered in this massive 1871 page thread. The mojo is primarily a DAC, right? Does it have any amplification qualities? Would the audio fidelity benefit from other amplification sources? If so, what are some recommendations all you folks have experience with? A few posts back I asked about eliminating interference from my phone and was suggested to use a sheet of soft iron and ferrite clamps. Can somebody possibly point me in the direction as to how i would find such material? How the heck do I add ferrite to my connectors？Thanks guys.


----------



## Zojokkeli

jtung95 said:


> Hi Mojo owners, I have some newbie questions that i'm sure have been answered in this massive 1871 page thread. The mojo is primarily a DAC, right? Does it have any amplification qualities? Would the audio fidelity benefit from other amplification sources? If so, what are some recommendations all you folks have experience with? A few posts back I asked about eliminating interference from my phone and was suggested to use a sheet of soft iron and ferrite clamps. Can somebody possibly point me in the direction as to how i would find such material? How the heck do I add ferrite to my connectors？Thanks guys.




Mojo doesn't have a traditional amp, but it does have a variable line out, which is capable to drive most headphones out there. A separate amp is recommended with difficult-to-drive headphones. The amp would alter the signal, but it is up to your ears if you like it.


----------



## Arpiben

takeanidea said:


> I have a trial version of the software player I used- it cuts out at 30 mins. Because of the time it took to put these files together the demo cut out whilst I was recording videoing etc. You'll notice the USB is almost a minute less than the Optical. Not deliberate I assure you. But very well spotted!




My ears didn't perceive any differences when listening with Mojo @ Ether C1.1 at normal listening levels (~70-90dBSpl).

May I ask you the reference of the track you used? I am curious, since I compared your files with a version I owned ( CD 16/44.1 Ultimate Collection). I would like to listen to your source since I am finding I am losing musicality. For sure it was not the initial purpose of your test but I am taking advantage of it...


----------



## jtung95

I see. Would there be any justifiable benefits apart from how the amp might change the signature more to my liking if I am using IEMs? 


zojokkeli said:


> Mojo doesn't have a traditional amp, but it does have a variable line out, which is capable to drive most headphones out there. A separate amp is recommended with difficult-to-drive headphones. The amp would alter the signal, but it is up to your ears if you like it.


----------



## x RELIC x

jtung95 said:


> Hi Mojo owners, I have some newbie questions that i'm sure have been answered in this massive 1871 page thread. The mojo is primarily a DAC, right? Does it have any amplification qualities? *Would the audio fidelity benefit from other amplification sources? *If so, what are some recommendations all you folks have experience with? A few posts back I asked about eliminating interference from my phone and was suggested to use a sheet of soft iron and ferrite clamps. Can somebody possibly point me in the direction as to how i would find such material? How the heck do I add ferrite to my connectors？Thanks guys.




_*Fidelity definition:* The degree of exactness with which something is copied or reproduced._

When speaking of fidelity, no, extra amplification would technically not have more fidelity because extra amplification would add it's own distortions and flavour to the signal path. The same is true for all gear..... the less in the audio path the more fidelity you maintain. Of course the ability for the DAC itself to convert the incoming bitstream to an analogue signal must be able to do so cleanly as well, and here I find the Mojo to be very good. There is a lot of information in the third post of this thread that will explain to you why the Mojo is different from all other non-Chord DACs. You are correct in perceiving the Mojo as more of a discrete DAC with enough current and voltage to drive headphones cleanly from its very simple analogue stage without an extra conventional amplification stage. 

For the harder to drive headphones there is a lot of options for amplification, and the same can be said for personal tastes. I find that I really like the Cavalli Audio gear and purchased the last run of their Liquid Gold amplifier because I like what it brings to the mix sometimes. Others will say that a comparatively brighter amp like the Schiit Jotunheim is where their preferences lie. Recommendations for amplification would be useless without more information about what you are looking for in a sound signature, or what headphones you plan to use. Personally, I prefer the Chord gear on its own without extra amplification except on the rare occasion.

As for adding iron I don't have the need for streaming or wireless audio so I can't help you there.

Ferrite chokes just clamp around your wire to _help_ choke EMI/RFI, but I wouldn't expect them to eliminate incoming signal noise from a cell phone. Usually users report that the ferrite choke smooths the sound as it eliminates subtle noise from the source electronics itself.

Example of a ferrite choke for purchase:
https://www.amazon.com/Ferrite-Core-Cord-Noise-Suppressor/dp/B0002MQGEK


----------



## jtung95

x relic x said:


> _*Fidelity definition:* The degree of exactness with which something is copied or reproduced._
> 
> When speaking of fidelity, no, extra amplification would technically not have more fidelity because extra amplification would add it's own distortions and flavour to the signal path. The same is true for all gear..... the less in the audio path the more fidelity you maintain. Of course the ability for the DAC itself to convert the incoming bitstream to an analogue signal must be able to do so cleanly as well, and here I find the Mojo to be very good. There is a lot of information in the third post of this thread that will explain to you why the Mojo is different from all other non-Chord DACs. You are correct in perceiving the Mojo as more of a discrete DAC with enough current and voltage to drive headphones cleanly from its very simple analogue stage without an extra conventional amplification stage.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for the in depth explanation. I have not really heard enough higher end equipment to have developed a strong preference yet, so I really am open to suggestions of all kinds. Cavalli and Schiit are two very well known brands that I have been following, but if I am not using high power headphones that requires and amp to drive properly, would I simply be adding extra distortion into my set? I only own and plan on owning IEMs, so perhaps in my case an amp would be solely for the purpose of altering the sound signature? I found those ferrite chokes on amazon and have already ordered them! Pardon me for not looking first. I also found some lead sheets in replacement of iron, a quick google search seemed to tell me that lead has better signal isolating properties than iron, but i'm not science guy so I am not sure on this.


----------



## Zojokkeli

jtung95 said:


> I see. Would there be any justifiable benefits apart from how the amp might change the signature more to my liking if I am using IEMs?


 
  
 In my opinion, no. Some people like to use portable amps with bass boost etc, but I think Mojo is just fine as is.


----------



## jtung95

zojokkeli said:


> In my opinion, no. Some people like to use portable amps with bass boost etc, but I think Mojo is just fine as is.


 
 I see. I own a crappy little Fiio E12, and even with the gain switch the passive distortion noise was just unbearable. The bass boost was a good feature, but I think I am inclined to agree with you. Stacking the Mojo with my phone already makes it a decent sized chunk, so I don't think adding an extra amp would be desirable for portability.


----------



## x RELIC x

jtung95 said:


> Thank you for the in depth explanation. I have not really heard enough higher end equipment to have developed a strong preference yet, so I really am open to suggestions of all kinds. Cavalli and Schiit are two very well known brands that I have been following, but if I am not using high power headphones that requires and amp to drive properly, would I simply be adding extra distortion into my set? I only own and plan on owning IEMs, so perhaps in my case an amp would be solely for the purpose of altering the sound signature? I found those ferrite chokes on amazon and have already ordered them! Pardon me for not looking first. I also found some lead sheets in replacement of iron, a quick google search seemed to tell me that lead has better signal isolating properties than iron, but i'm not science guy so I am not sure on this.




If you are just using IEMs then the amp will only add its own flavour to the sound and not be required at all for drive ability. Please read the detailed and informative posts by Rob Watts in the third post of this thread. You'll see what his lengthy listening tests have revealed as far as how noise and distortion can alter the perception of sound. 

My suggestion is to start with a Mojo and then try different gear if you really want to experiment. Sorry about your wallet. I did the opposite by trying/buying a lot of gear and settled on the Mojo and the DAVE and one TOTL amp. Just know that there is a lot of technical prowess under the hood of the Mojo that measurably surpasses many other DACs and DAC/amps (detailed in the third post of this thread). To me Mojo is a _huge_ bargain.




jtung95 said:


> I see. I own a crappy little Fiio E12, and even with the gain switch the passive distortion noise was just unbearable. The bass boost was a good feature, but I think I am inclined to agree with you. Stacking the Mojo with my phone already makes it a decent sized chunk, so I don't think adding an extra amp would be desirable for portability.




I also own the e12. The Mojo is far superior!


----------



## miketlse

jtung95 said:


> Thank you for the in depth explanation. I have not really heard enough higher end equipment to have developed a strong preference yet, so I really am open to suggestions of all kinds. Cavalli and Schiit are two very well known brands that I have been following, but if I am not using high power headphones that requires and amp to drive properly, would I simply be adding extra distortion into my set? I only own and plan on owning IEMs, so perhaps in my case an amp would be solely for the purpose of altering the sound signature? I found those ferrite chokes on amazon and have already ordered them! Pardon me for not looking first. I also found some lead sheets in replacement of iron, a quick google search seemed to tell me that lead has better signal isolating properties than iron, but i'm not science guy so I am not sure on this.


 
  
 If you will be using IEMs, then there is no need for a separate headphone amp.
 You already have some IEMs, but once you have the Mojo, you may find that your existing pair leave something to be desired soundwise. But that is another story, which will be influenced by your musical tastes, ears, budget, etc.
  
 The members here can always suggest headphones or IEMs that have good synergy with the Mojo, for you to demo, and then make a personal choice.


----------



## miketlse

A Happy New Years Eve to all the Chord enthusiasts.
 Thanks to @Mojo ideas and @Rob Watts for their replies and discussions on the Chord threads.
 A special thanks to @Mython for his efforts to keep us all under a good natured control on the Mojo thread, during 2016.
  
 These threads are far more enjoyable to frequent, that another forum that I used to visit - so let's all continue in the same vein during 2017.


----------



## Takeanidea

arpiben said:


> My ears didn't perceive any differences when listening with Mojo @ Ether C1.1 at normal listening levels (~70-90dBSpl).
> 
> May I ask you the reference of the track you used? I am curious, since I compared your files with a version I owned ( CD 16/44.1 Ultimate Collection). I would like to listen to your source since I am finding I am losing musicality. For sure it was not the initial purpose of your test but I am taking advantage of it...


 

 It is a Vinyl Rip done in DSD format


----------



## Takeanidea

deftone said:


> I don't understand this obsession with huge fat bass. it's like this, find heaviest bass hifi headphone possible + amp with hardware bass boost + eq in even more bass. I just don't get it, why not just buy beats by dre and stream low quality files and play from a phone and be done with it because by adding that much bass it's not really hifi anymore is it.


 

 I wonder whether it's because it's one of the easier things to describe when you are listening to stuff? And then it seems to become the prime factor in assigning quality to something. Do you know what? I put something in my ears and I either like it , it's so so  or I don't like it. It's pretty much an instant thing. Then I take 3000 words and 25 pictures, 3 sound files and 5 hours of video editing to try and describe it to everyone. It's a strange world we live in......


----------



## krismusic

miketlse said:


> A Happy New Years Eve to all the Chord enthusiasts.
> Thanks to @Mojo ideas
> and @Rob Watts for their replies and discussions on the Chord threads.
> A special thanks to @Mython
> ...



Seconded. Happy New Year to all who make HeadFi the great, tolerant place it is.


----------



## Mython

Yes, Happy New Year, all!


----------



## musicday

La Mulți Ani.
Happy New Year.


----------



## Ancipital

jtung95 said:


> I see. Would there be any justifiable benefits apart from how the amp might change the signature more to my liking if I am using IEMs?


 
  
 Not really, beyond an overkill way to alter output impedance. Most IEMs are easy enough for the Mojo to drive- though some, like the Andromedas, might not sound their absolute best out of it.. but Andros are as picky as hell about OI. If your IEMs already sound good out of it, you're good to go. Driving IEMs is something your Mojo is already pretty good at, in fact.


----------



## x RELIC x

ancipital said:


> Not really, beyond an overkill way to alter output impedance. Most IEMs are easy enough for the Mojo to drive- *though some, like the Andromedas, might not sound their absolute best out of it.. but Andros are as picky as hell about OI*. If your IEMs already sound good out of it, you're good to go. Driving IEMs is something your Mojo is already pretty good at, in fact.




The Mojo's output impedance is 0.075 Ohm. The Andromeda impedance is 12.8 Ohm with a sensitivity of 115 dB SPL/mW. Why on Earth do you think the Mojo would struggle with it?


----------



## Ancipital

x relic x said:


> The Mojo's output impedance is 0.075 Ohm. The Andromeda impedance is 12.8 Ohm with a sensitivity of 115 dB SPL/mW. Why on Earth do you think the Mojo would struggle with it?


 
  
 No-one claimed anything would struggle. The Andros change their tonal balance dramatically according to OI, and tend to be dark around Z.


----------



## x RELIC x

ancipital said:


> No-one claimed anything would struggle. The Andros change their tonal balance dramatically according to OI, and tend to be dark around Z.




Right, so with the 0.075 Ohm from the Mojo's OI I'm curious how much lower you feel one would need. I'm aware that there is a slight roll of of high frequencies with very low impedance headphones from the Mojo, but it's been clarified to be quite minor.


----------



## rkt31

I found that at low volumes ( light pale green ) mojo generate more heat than at higher volumes ( light to dark blue ) with my beyerdynamic dt880 600 ohm. I may be wrong . is it due to sample rate also ? for 44.1khz mojo needs more processing so it is hotter ? anybody experienced that ?


----------



## Soundizer

*Mojo to Mac for 16bit / 44.1kHz audio via iTunes. *


I know there is better AUDIO software on the Mac Computers than iTUNES, but currently with iTUNES when playing (16bit / 44.1kHz) I use the Optical Connection instead of USB into Mojo. The reason is with Optical connection you can change the bit rate to 16bit in Audio Midi setting to match the source audio files, where as with USB it seems to be fixed at a higher bit rate and not changeable.


----------



## rbalcom

soundizer said:


> *Mojo to Mac for 16bit / 44.1kHz audio via iTunes. *
> 
> 
> I know there is better AUDIO software on the Mac Computers than iTUNES, but currently with iTUNES when playing (16bit / 44.1kHz) I use the Optical Connection instead of USB into Mojo. The reason is with Optical connection you can change the bit rate to 16bit in Audio Midi setting to match the source audio files, where as with USB it seems to be fixed at a higher bit rate and not changeable.


 

 I use the Mojo on my iMac via USB and have set the Mojo's Output Format to 44,100 Hz 32-bit integer using the Audio MIDI Setup application. Once set, it remembers it every time I connect the Mojo via USB.


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> I found that at low volumes ( light pale green ) mojo generate more heat than at higher volumes ( light to dark blue ) with my beyerdynamic dt880 600 ohm. I may be wrong . is it due to sample rate also ? for 44.1khz mojo needs more processing so it is hotter ? anybody experienced that ?




Because lower impedance headphones draw more current than higher impedance headphones which use more voltage. Do you mean the same headphone with different volume settings?


----------



## Soundizer

Hello rbalcom,
  
 I really appreciate it if you can let me know how you change the bit rate, as I have been unable to.

 see screen shot below, as you can see 32bit integer is greyed out and not changeable. I can of course change the kHz via the drop down option.


----------



## rkt31

@x RELIC x , yes I meant with same headphones of 600 ohm .


----------



## headwhacker

rkt31 said:


> @x RELIC x , yes I meant with same headphones of 600 ohm .


 
  
 That should not be possible. Are you playing the same files? Hi res and DSD files will require more processing power; thus, more heat the redbook or MP3s.


----------



## jwbrent

I've been meaning to ask this question of others about a little quirk with my Mojo. When I play a hi res album, the ball light indicating the file is hi res changes to red at the end of a track and then switches back to whatever the original color was (green, blue, etc.). The problem with this is the first half second or so of the next track gets cut off. If I skip back to the beginning the Mojo plays the missing part.
  
 This could be an anomaly with my A&K dap since the USB digital output is a new feature added on from a recent firmware update.
  
 Has anyone else experienced such a problem?


----------



## musickid

*FOR SOUNDIZER*
  
  
 Do not add the mojo as an aggregate device in audio midi set up. use the small minus sign to remove the mojo as an aggregate device. once you have done this you can change the khz and bit settings back to 16 bit 44.1 khz.  mojo will no longer show as the clock device it will now read clock source default. do not worry about this as the mojo clock is still controlling everything being processed. it took me a long time to find the right answer to this. once the mojo is connected to the mac the mac's clock cannot overide the mojo. i hope this is accurate if there is any mistake here i apologise as i'm not from a technical background.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rkt31 said:


> @x RELIC x , yes I meant with same headphones of 600 ohm .




Something is not adding up. Lower power should cause less heat. 

Of course driving the headphones is not the only source of power utilization. While I would traditionally expect the analog section to dominate power, Mojo is a relatively unconventional design. FPGA and uC may contribute significantly to overall power consumption and consequently to heat. 

Can you confirm the test conditions are identical (i.e. same start temp, same playlist, same amount of time, etc)?


----------



## jarnopp

grumpyoldguy said:


> Something is not adding up. Lower power should cause less heat.
> 
> Of course driving the headphones is not the only source of power utilization. While I would traditionally expect the analog section to dominate power, Mojo is a relatively unconventional design. FPGA and uC may contribute significantly to overall power consumption and consequently to heat.
> 
> Can you confirm the test conditions are identical (i.e. same start temp, same playlist, same amount of time, etc)?




Could the amount of class A output be the cause? If a certain amount of power is being provided constantly as class A output, but not being used, then the rest would be dissipated as heat, correct?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jarnopp said:


> Could the amount of class A output be the cause? If a certain amount of power is being provided constantly as class A output, but not being used, then the rest would be dissipated as heat, correct?




You're talking about the amp stage? Yes, efficiency in the analog stage is usually very important. In the case of the Mojo, the output is (essentially) directly driven from the DAC, which leads me to hypothesize that perhaps the digital side represents a larger portion of the power consumption. 

But, as I said, this is simply a hypothesis. Only someone who designed the board could clarify this.


----------



## rbalcom

musickid said:


> *FOR SOUNDIZER*
> 
> 
> Do not add the mojo as an aggregate device in audio midi set up. use the small minus sign to remove the mojo as an aggregate device. once you have done this you can change the khz and bit settings back to 16 bit 44.1 khz.  mojo will no longer show as the clock device it will now read clock source default. do not worry about this as the mojo clock is still controlling everything being processed. it took me a long time to find the right answer to this. once the mojo is connected to the mac the mac's clock cannot overide the mojo. i hope this is accurate if there is any mistake here i apologise as i'm not from a technical background.


 

 I am not following what you are saying. My iMac is running OS X 10.12.2 (Sierra). When the Mojo is connected to USB it is added as an Audio Device. Its Clock Source is set to Mojo. Its Input button is grayed out leaving only Output options available. Its Output options are set to Source: Default, Format:* [Sample Rate Selection]*, 2 ch 32-bit Integer. The only adjustable value for it is the Sample Rate. The - at the bottom of the Device List is also grayed out so the Mojo cannot be removed. The only other option available is Configure Speakers.
  
 I am not sure why you would want to change the bit value since any value less than 32-bit will be passed to the Mojo without being changed. The Mojo input specifications are 32-bit for USB and 24-bit for Optical, so the audio setup is just matching the Mojo's input capability.
  
 If I missed something in what you were telling us, please let me know. I was trying to see if I could change it to see if I could tell any difference and if you figured it out it is most likely that I just need more detailed instructions.


----------



## x RELIC x

rkt31 said:


> @x RELIC x , yes I meant with same headphones of 600 ohm .




And using the same files with only the volume changed? The Class A output should behave the opposite of what you report. The 4e Pulse Array DAC is discrete as well and I would also not expect it to be hotter at a lower volume.

To respond to your earlier question about sampling rate I would, academically, expect higher sampling rates to use more processing power, but I'm not sure if you'd notice a _large_ heat difference between playing files with higher sampling rates. On the other hand, for comparison, the AK240 runs much hotter running high res and DSD files with much shorter battery lifespan. Then again, the AK240 has a seperate chip for processing DSD. As Grumpy said, Rob would really be the one to tell you what may possibly be going on.

Could you have had the Mojo positioned differently when playing at different volume levels? When the Mojo is on its side it dissipates heat much better than laying flat (just a shot in the dark).


Anyway, Happy New Year to all you Mojo owners!


----------



## rkt31

x relic x said:


> And using the same files with only the volume changed? The Class A output should behave the opposite of what you report. The 4e Pulse Array DAC is discrete as well and I would also not expect it to be hotter at a lower volume.
> 
> To respond to your earlier question about sampling rate I would, academically, expect higher sampling rates to use more processing power, but I'm not sure if you'd notice a _large_ heat difference between playing files with higher sampling rates. On the other hand, for comparison, the AK240 runs much hotter running high res and DSD files with much shorter battery lifespan. Then again, the AK240 has a seperate chip for processing DSD. As Grumpy said, Rob would really be the one to tell you what may possibly be going on.
> 
> ...


 

 thanks for the response . there is nothing to worry as such, may be it was due to mojo being very close to my laptop, while watching movies with short usb cable.


----------



## musickid

RBALCOM
  
 I own a modimultibit dac by schitt audio at present. i will be buying a chord mojo early into the new year and some new headphones to go with it. i listen to tidal hifi:
  
Flac 1411 kbps - Lossless 
(16/44.1 khz)
 
i always set my dac to match the sample rate as shown above. i find when i add my dac as an aggregate device in audio midi set up i loose the ability to set the parameters i want. so i leave my dac as an added audio device but here it no longer shows my dac as the clock source instead it reads clock source default. i have been told my dac's clock is still in control. as i said i am not from a technical background but this is as far as i have got. happy new year to all


----------



## Ani1000

Can anyone compare Mojo to modimultibit? 
Thanks!


----------



## Soundizer

musickid said:


> *FOR SOUNDIZER*
> 
> 
> Do not add the mojo as an aggregate device in audio midi set up. use the small minus sign to remove the mojo as an aggregate device. once you have done this you can change the khz and bit settings back to 16 bit 44.1 khz.  mojo will no longer show as the clock device it will now read clock source default. do not worry about this as the mojo clock is still controlling everything being processed. it took me a long time to find the right answer to this. once the mojo is connected to the mac the mac's clock cannot overide the mojo. i hope this is accurate if there is any mistake here i apologise as i'm not from a technical background.




Hello Musickid and happy new year. 

I have not specifically added the Mojo as an aggregate device, but simply plugged it in.


----------



## esm87

Thought I would give an update on mojo with/without amping to the guy that asked.

I have my sony ex800st vent modded and played milk marie through mojo. Then replayed with c5 amp included, the actual tone of the music to my ears was the same, if barely any difference I am unable to detect it.

The difference I can detect is that the music sounds more enveloping, bass hits harder and fuller (bass boost off) the music sounds more open to my ears. The mojo seems to have a more intimate feeling to its sound. Preference is obviously individual and will vary widely. 

I've read the c5 is considered to have a big soundstage while mojo apparently has a more intimate stage but not closed in per se.

I still stick by my opinion that c5 enhances the sound to my ears, my observation is that c5 takes mojo qualities, then adds soundstage with a fuller bass delivery.

Anyone able to stack these two, would be interested in your thoughts, this stack sounds pretty epic through my phones and ears. Not exactly portable friendly but awesome sounding enough to warrant stacking regardless.

For genre's such as the female's alot of mojo owners enjoy, their findings may be totally different...


----------



## Mython

One thing that few Head-fiers seem to consider, when discussing different subjective soundstage widths of amps, is crosstalk. It may be Mojos substantial (relative) lack of crosstalk that may contribute to it's intimate presentation - Rob's design is quite unusual in the directness and purity of the signal path from digital through to analogue headphone output..
  
  
 Back in the mid-90s, there used to be a little gizmo one could purchase, to connect in-line, between their CD player and amplifier (i.e. the gizmo had RCA Phono inputs and RCA Phono outputs).
  
 I think it may have been called 'Frankenstein', but my memory is a little hazy on that. It fell out of favour, but was very popular for a couple of years, in mid-level hi-fi circles.
  
 The idea, iirc, was that the gizmo was a very simple way of _deliberately_ increasing the level of crosstalk between the LH & RH channels, which some people found more enjoyable to listen to. This was not (*as far as I know*) a cross-feed *algorithm* which one sees implemented as a *switchable* feature on some headphone amps. From what I can recall, it was something much more basic, involving mundane cross-talk, though I may, perhaps, be mis-remembering, and I have no desire to offend it's designer(s).
  
 In any case, there seems to be an assumption, in the Head-fi community, that unless an amp has a specific 'cross-feed' function specified on the box, and user-switchable, then very little cross-germination between channels may be occurring, or contributing to the overall subjective soundscape. I suspect this may be a significant oversight.
  
  
 It's just one more facet to consider, when adding devices to a playback chain.


----------



## esm87

Mython, your level of audio knowledge and understanding is different gravy to me. My views are pretty much this... take a random guy in his late 20's off the street and give him gear to A/B for an opinion. I can do that, but with a higher degree of listening for the small nuances compared to average joe. I can relay a bit more accurately what I hear, compared to average people who are not into audio, purely because I've got into the hobby and had help.

Crosstalk etc is above my understanding unfortunately right now and its effects. Just not seasoned enough...

Chalk me upto advanced layman level haha


----------



## skhan007

Quick questions for the Mojo owners, as I'm considering buying:
  
 1) Do any of you feel the Mojo is more than just a DAC for your mobile setup and use it for your hi-fi setup?
  
 2) Is the size/bulk problematic? I'm comparing it to the Oppo HA-2SE, which is my other option. 
  
 I've listened to both the Mojo and Oppo through a tube amp with Senn HD800s and am trying to make a decision. Any thoughts/suggestions are most appreciated.


----------



## Mython

esm87 said:


> Mython, your level of audio knowledge and understanding is different gravy to me. My views are pretty much this... take a random guy in his late 20's off the street and give him gear to A/B for an opinion. I can do that, but with a higher degree of listening for the small nuances compared to average joe. I can relay a bit more accurately what I hear, compared to average people who are not into audio, purely because I've got into the hobby and had help.
> 
> Crosstalk etc is above my understanding unfortunately right now and its effects. Just not seasoned enough...
> 
> Chalk me upto advanced layman level haha


 
  
 I know just enough to make me dangerous - any more would be irresponsible!


----------



## Mython

Could it be? Could it _really _be??
  
 Is this how Adam (and therefore, Mankind) was bestowed with his 'God-given' Mojo?


----------



## Nirvana1000

zojokkeli said:


> In my opinion, no. Some people like to use portable amps with bass boost etc, but I think Mojo is just fine as is.



+1


----------



## nmatheis

Chord Mojo is the official nmatheis *Find Of The Year* for 2016 in the Portable DAC/AMP category!




My transport of choice so far is the ultra-portable Shanling M1, which was my *Find Of The Year* entry-level DAP.


----------



## karmazynowy

skhan007 said:


> Quick questions for the Mojo owners, as I'm considering buying:
> 
> 1) Do any of you feel the Mojo is more than just a DAC for your mobile setup and use it for your hi-fi setup?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use mojo everywhere except portable. It feeds my main stereo system in livingroom , stax system at desk and occasionally at work I use it with my closed back headphones. I think its very good at this, but you have to think about battery and remember to charge it (everyday in my case).


----------



## miketlse

skhan007 said:


> Quick questions for the Mojo owners, as I'm considering buying:
> 
> 1) Do any of you feel the Mojo is more than just a DAC for your mobile setup and use it for your hi-fi setup? Yes, I use it mainly in desktop mode, to feed either headphones or my amplifier/speakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## JaZZ

mython said:


> One thing that few Head-fiers seem to consider, when discussing different subjective soundstage widths of amps, is crosstalk. It may be Mojos substantial (relative) lack of crosstalk that may contribute to it's intimate presentation - Rob's design is quite unusual in the directness and purity of the signal path from digital through to analogue headphone output.
> ...
> In any case, there seems to be an assumption, in the Head-fi community, that unless an amp has a specific 'cross-feed' function specified on the box, and user-switchable, then very little cross-germination between channels may be occurring, or contributing to the overall subjective soundscape. I suspect this may be a significant oversight.
> 
> It's just one more facet to consider, when adding devices to a playback chain.


 
  
 I just added –60 dB of crosstalk to a Wave track. It had absolutely no audible tonal effect to my ears – maybe a tiny bit of air and width was lacking, but it could have been imagined. In any event neither the characteristic nor the intensity of the sonic impact from an amplifier.
  
 I recall Rob Watts stating that crosstalk be negligible as long as it's frequency-neutral. Also, turntable pick-ups produce crosstalk a few magnitudes higher than the crosstalk occuring in typical contemporary amplifiers: around -35 dB at low frequencies and down to -15 dB at high frequencies.
  
 So I think the sonic characteristics shown by amplifiers are mainly caused by harmonic distortion – but there may be other causes as well.
  


esm87 said:


> Crosstalk etc is above my understanding unfortunately right now and its effects. Just not seasoned enough...


 
  
*Crosstalk* is sound leaking from one channel to the other (= imperfect channel separation). *Crossfeed* is a tool for preventing one-sided low-frequency tones (roughly spoken) which are contained in most recordings made for speakers. Heard through headphones, they may cause irritation because in real life bass tones just in one ear aren't possible. So _crossfeed_ creates _crosstalk_ exclusively at low frequencies up to mono.


----------



## miketlse

nmatheis said:


> Chord Mojo is the official @nmatheis *Find Of The Year* for 2016 in the Portable DAC/AMP category!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I only differ with you, by adding my *Find Of The Year* for IEMs, which are the AK 8TIe Mk2, which have great synergy with the Mojo.


----------



## nmatheis

miketlse said:


> I only differ with you, by adding my *Find Of The Year* for IEMs, which are the AK 8TIe Mk2, which have great synergy with the Mojo.




Oh nice. I'm still pondering which IEMs I'll crown. I've tried many, so I'm thinking I'll break that out over low, mid, and upper tier IEM...


----------



## jwbrent

nmatheis said:


> Oh nice. I'm still pondering which IEMs I'll crown. I've tried many, so I'm thinking I'll break that out over low, mid, and upper tier IEM...


 

 I just purchased the brand new JVC HA-FW01 woodies and they sound excellent with the Mojo.


----------



## skhan007

miketlse said:


> I've listened to both the Mojo and Oppo through a tube amp with Senn HD800s and am trying to make a decision. Any thoughts/suggestions are most appreciated. The Mojo can drive the HD800s on its own, so why are you adding a tube amp into the chain?


 
 You know, that is a great question. I don't know! I was at a hi-fi shop meet and that seemed to be the "right" thing to do. I can totally see using the Mojo on its own for mobile use, but I suppose for home listening, I would not necessarily require a tube amp. Guess I never really thought about it. I'm new here and just acclimating to things, so as I'm getting ready to purchase my HD800's (hopefully in the next couple of days), I just was thinking a "proper" home set up would require me to have digital source (iPhone/iPod/Mac)-->DAC---> Amp---> Cans. So you're suggesting perhaps I don't need an amp? That would certainly save me some coin!!


----------



## miketlse

skhan007 said:


> You know, that is a great question. I don't know! I was at a hi-fi shop meet and that seemed to be the "right" thing to do. I can totally see using the Mojo on its own for mobile use, but I suppose for home listening, I would not necessarily require a tube amp. Guess I never really thought about it. I'm new here and just acclimating to things, so as I'm getting ready to purchase my HD800's (hopefully in the next couple of days), I just was thinking a "proper" home set up would require me to have digital source (iPhone/iPod/Mac)-->DAC---> Amp---> Cans. So you're suggesting perhaps I don't need an amp? That would certainly save me some coin!!


 
  
 The Mojo headphone output is effectively taken straight from the DAC output, there is no amplifier section in between, in order to ensure low impedance (and so no damping of music transients) plus great transparency. lf you add any amplifier in between the Mojo and your headphones, you compromise the impedance and damping, so it is best to avoid adding an amplifier for easy to drive headphones. There are a few headphones which are more difficult to drive, which can benefit from an amplifier. Those lucky owners of electrostatic headphones have no option, they do need the amplifier developed specially to partner their headphones.
  
 There are many Mojo owners who happily drive HD800's without a separate amplifier, example http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28005#post_13128067 
 It is also true that some owners do prefer an amp, for example http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28005#post_13128416
  
 You already have tried the Mojo and HD800s together, and enjoyed the result. In the short-term you can easily live with that pairing - and after a few months you can make an informed decision as to whether you are still happy, or want to investigate adding an amp into the chain. This would also allow you to hold on to some of your money for a few months longer.


----------



## skhan007

miketlse said:


> The Mojo headphone output is effectively taken straight from the DAC output, there is no amplifier section in between, in order to ensure low impedance (and so no damping of music transients) plus great transparency. lf you add any amplifier in between the Mojo and your headphones, you compromise the impedance and damping, so it is best to avoid adding an amplifier for easy to drive headphones. There are a few headphones which are more difficult to drive, which can benefit from an amplifier. Those lucky owners of electrostatic headphones have no option, they do need the amplifier developed specially to partner their headphones.
> 
> There are many Mojo owners who happily drive HD800's without a separate amplifier, example http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28005#post_13128067
> It is also true that some owners do prefer an amp, for example http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28005#post_13128416
> ...


 

 Brilliant suggestions and thank you for the insight! Much appreciated.


----------



## miketlse

nmatheis said:


> Oh nice. I'm still pondering which IEMs I'll crown. I've tried many, so I'm thinking I'll break that out over low, mid, and upper tier IEM...


 
 Doing it that way, will help it to be useful/interesting for the largest number of members.


----------



## boris65

i have hd800s and use them with mojo fiio e12 around a half year very very happy


----------



## krismusic

skhan007 said:


> Quick questions for the Mojo owners, as I'm considering buying:
> 
> 
> 2) Is the size/bulk problematic? I'm comparing it to the Oppo HA-2SE, which is my other option.



I just put my Mojo/iPhone in a small bag which then goes into my backpack that I always carry anyway so no big problem.
 In an ideal world I would just slip my phone into my top pocket as I used to which was wonderfully convenient. Unfortunately not musically satisfying. 
If I think of it at all, I smile to myself that I am lucky enough to have treated myself to the Mojo. 
Carrying it around is not a problem. 




mython said:


> Could it be? Could it _really_ be??
> 
> Is this how Adam (and therefore, Mankind) was bestowed with his 'God-given' Mojo?



Superb. Pretty much illustrates my comments above.


----------



## MartynB85

I read somewhere that the Mojo should turn itself off after a while if it doesn't have an input. Is this correct?


----------



## krismusic

martynb85 said:


> I read somewhere that the Mojo should turn itself off after a while if it doesn't have an input. Is this correct?



I have read of people wishing that this was the case. I don't think it is but don't take that as definitive.


----------



## jwbrent

martynb85 said:


> I read somewhere that the Mojo should turn itself off after a while if it doesn't have an input. Is this correct?


 

 Unfortunately, no.


----------



## miketlse

martynb85 said:


> I read somewhere that the Mojo should turn itself off after a while if it doesn't have an input. Is this correct?


 
  
 It is a common wish from many members.
  
 A few members have claimed that their new Mojos now support this functionality, but this has not been widely validated by other members.


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> It is a common wish from many members.
> 
> A few members have claimed that their new Mojos now support this functionality, but this has not been widely validated by other members.


 

 I have a QR code Mojo and there is no auto turn off function.


----------



## miketlse

jwbrent said:


> I have a QR code Mojo and there is no auto turn off function.


 
  
 It does puzzle me why a handful of members do claim that auto turn off exists, even though the evidence is against them.


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> I've been meaning to ask this question of others about a little quirk with my Mojo. When I play a hi res album, the ball light indicating the file is hi res changes to red at the end of a track and then switches back to whatever the original color was (green, blue, etc.). The problem with this is the first half second or so of the next track gets cut off. If I skip back to the beginning the Mojo plays the missing part.
> 
> This could be an anomaly with my A&K dap since the USB digital output is a new feature added on from a recent firmware update.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced such a problem?


 

 Any help on the above?
  
 I realize losing the first half second or so of each track is not a big deal ... except when it is. Some songs start off without a lead in.
  
 A work around for this issue is using the gapless function on my A&K dap, but if I have gapless engaged when playing DSD files (as previously reported), the second track of an album is hiss. When I disable gapless, DSD albums play correctly. All the more reason to hope for something spectacular from Chord at CES ... a new dap with the Mojo circuitry built in.
  
 I'm hoping John or Rob from Chord might chime in on whether they have ever heard of this problem of cutoffs. I'm sure they're pretty busy setting up in Las Vegas, but one can hope ...


----------



## skhan007

Thank you so much for the feedback on the Mojo thus far. I appreciate your first-hand opinions!
  
 Has anybody provided/posted a detailed analysis of the Mojo vs. Oppo HA2-SE? I've seen some quick reviews that were quite helpful (e.g. the Oppo is more technical and detailed, while the Mojo is more musical and bassy), but curious if there's a consensus. I know this is the Mojo owner's thread and it's likely biased, but I'm sure some of you have owned both. The price difference is significant, so I want to be sure before I purchase!


----------



## miketlse

jwbrent said:


> Any help on the above?
> 
> I realize losing the first half second or so of each track is not a big deal ... except when it is. Some songs start off without a lead in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maybe there is something here of use, from post #3
  
*Setting-up Foobar / J-River, with a fix if you are losing the beginning second or so of each track* (Click to hide)
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12159983
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/7245#post_12179712
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7995#post_12207379
  
  
 ALSO SEE:
  
_Foobar_:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11955#post_12372725
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13125#post_12417607
  
  
 (_J-River_ *general* set-up, on MBP):
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11685#post_12359925
  
 and this may also be of interest


  
 ALSO SEE (*regardless* of which playback software is used): www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9780#post_12277215


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> Maybe there is something here of use, from post #3
> 
> *Setting-up Foobar / J-River, with a fix if you are losing the beginning second or so of each track* (Click to hide)
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12159983
> ...


 

 Thanks, miketise, I'll check out the links and report back if I discover a fix.


----------



## x RELIC x

jwbrent said:


> Any help on the above?
> 
> I realize losing the first half second or so of each track is not a big deal ... except when it is. Some songs start off without a lead in.
> 
> ...




Rob and John already know about this as it has been designed this way in the Mojo. The Mojo has a 0.5 second mute to avoid clicks and pops that can appear from the source when there is a sampling rate change. Seems the AK240SS player, with the seperate DSD decoding chip, changes the sampling rate or PCM/DSD decoding briefly between tracks. 

Not an ideal situation for those that often change sampling rates, or for the players that don't maintain the sampling rate / decoding between tracks. My AK240 triggers the mute sometimes within a 16/44.1 album (no sampling rate change), but the X5ii has no such issues to the Mojo (even within a DSD album).




rob watts said:


> The problem of muting the initial start is due to certain OS and apps - when the sample rate changes, the data in the buffers get sent out at the wrong rate. When you switch from DSD to PCM you then get a loud bang, or track played at the wrong rate for a period. Now this fault is in the app, its absolutely nothing to do with the DAC.
> 
> So to fix the apps problem, if the sample rate changes, I force a mute for 0.5 seconds, so that you do not hear these noises. On some apps, you can force a small silent period at the beginning and this solves the issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## miketlse

skhan007 said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback on the Mojo thus far. I appreciate your first-hand opinions!
> 
> Has anybody provided/posted a detailed analysis of the Mojo vs. Oppo HA2-SE? I've seen some quick reviews that were quite helpful (e.g. the Oppo is more technical and detailed, while the Mojo is more musical and bassy), but curious if there's a consensus. I know this is the Mojo owner's thread and it's likely biased, but I'm sure some of you have owned both. The price difference is significant, so I want to be sure before I purchase!


 
  
 I own both the Mojo and the original OPPO HA2.
  
 The OPPO was the best portable DAC that I had heard, and at it's price point is difficult to beat.
 The Mojo costs a bit more, but beats the OPPO on all counts (apart from arguably the Oppo is Apple certified, plus the Oppo can act as a battery bank in an emergency) - the oppo is technical and detailed, but delivers a 2D sound stage.
 The Mojo delivers a 3D sound stage, allowing you to place instruments/vocals at the front/middle/rear of stage. The Mojo is also better on the timing of transients, and the start and decay of percussion becomes better defined.
 I don't think that the Mojo is bassy, in the sense that Beats headphones produce a bassy sound. Rather the Mojo delivers a neutral bass sound, with the individual notes clearly defined, rather than smeared out. 
  
 If you can afford it, then get the Mojo.
 If you can't afford the Mojo, then the Oppo is a good second-best, but you will always know that it is second-best, and keep wondering to yourself "if only I had bought the Mojo". Eventually your resolve will weaken, and you will buy a Mojo.


----------



## jmills8

martynb85 said:


> I read somewhere that the Mojo should turn itself off after a while if it doesn't have an input. Is this correct?


Yes it does. After 7.5 hrs it turns off due to battery being drained.


----------



## jmills8

miketlse said:


> I own both the Mojo and the original OPPO HA2.
> 
> The OPPO was the best portable DAC that I had heard, and at it's price point is difficult to beat.
> The Mojo costs a bit more, but beats the OPPO on all counts (apart from arguably the Oppo is Apple certified, plus the Oppo can act as a battery bank in an emergency) - the oppo is technical and detailed, but delivers a 2D sound stage.
> ...


 Bassy such as :Beats,Bowers & Wilkins P7 , P9, Fostex TH900, Camp Fire Vega, Dorado , Lyra, iBasso IT03, Aurisonics 2.0 , 2.5 , Sony Z5, A3, 90 , and many other iems and Headphones.


----------



## ThomasHK

miketlse said:


> I own both the Mojo and the original OPPO HA2.
> 
> The OPPO was the best portable DAC that I had heard, and at it's price point is difficult to beat.
> The Mojo costs a bit more, but beats the OPPO on all counts (apart from arguably the Oppo is Apple certified, plus the Oppo can act as a battery bank in an emergency) - the oppo is technical and detailed, but delivers a 2D sound stage.
> ...




Yup, pretty much spot on. I also own both and especially the sound stage comments are a dead on. On first instance the Oppo sounds wider, but when you start listening deeper (pun intended) it's clear the mojo had more layers in its soundstage and much better depth. 

Also worth mentioning: the mojo has a significantly lower noise floor with sensitive iems than Oppo.


----------



## GraveNoX

Just listen to this with your mojo, it scares me so much, I can't handle it https://www.beatport.com/track/anthozoa-original-mix/7265831 The entire song is insane.
 Those little sounds are picked up by mojo so effortlessly and the lack of crosstalk is just mindblowing.
  
 more https://www.beatport.com/track/wildflower-original-mix/7265830
 https://www.beatport.com/track/chatter-original-mix/7265829


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Re the auto turn off:
 I have a QR coded Mojo and it definitely does auto shut off when no data is being streamed to it, but ONLY when using the optical connection.


----------



## jwbrent

jmills8 said:


> Yes it does. After 7.5 hrs it turns off due to battery being drained.


----------



## Aeromarine

I am in debate to pick up a Mojo as my mobile and temp desktop unit OR a fostex a4bl and a dragonfly red. (pair with t50rp mod & noble savanna, mostly listen to soft rock, r&b, electronic) as these are in the budget for me. what would you pick? Mojo or a4bl+DFR?﻿


----------



## skhan007

miketlse said:


> I own both the Mojo and the original OPPO HA2.
> 
> The OPPO was the best portable DAC that I had heard, and at it's price point is difficult to beat.
> The Mojo costs a bit more, but beats the OPPO on all counts (apart from arguably the Oppo is Apple certified, plus the Oppo can act as a battery bank in an emergency) - the oppo is technical and detailed, but delivers a 2D sound stage.
> ...




Thanks, mate! This input is invaluable in helping me make my decisions!


----------



## WCDchee

nmatheis said:


> Chord Mojo is the official nmatheis *Find Of The Year* for 2016 in the Portable DAC/AMP category!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Try your M1pro, you'll be amazed by how good it sounds


----------



## jmills8

wcdchee said:


> Try your M1pro, you'll be amazed by how good it sounds


M1 + Mojo sounds the same as AK240 + Mojo ?


----------



## WCDchee

jmills8 said:


> M1 + Mojo sounds the same as AK240 + Mojo ?




Oh I'm talking about the soundaware Esther m1 pro 

Here's the thing, I don't know why but I've found (a couple of guys here also have tried and agreed), that different sources for the mojo can sound quite drastically different, and it's not just a matter of optical vs USB vs coax. The higher end AKs actually sound pretty good as transports but they're just too expensive. Someone here who was a die hard believer previously that transports don't make a difference decided to compare the AK100 and the AK240 as transports, and after hearing the huge change in sound quality he had a complete change in opinion. Currawong also heard this difference with different DAPs.

Now I'm in no was advocating the purchase of an AK380 for the mojo, that's not too wise to be honest. But the soundaware Esther M1, especially the M1pro, I personally find to be among the best sounding portable transports for the mojo that I have found to date. The AK70 supposedly sounds good too but I have not yet had the opportunity to try that as a transport. The Onkyo sounds great as a transport too.


----------



## jmills8

wcdchee said:


> Oh I'm talking about the soundaware Esther m1 pro
> 
> Here's the thing, I don't know why but I've found (a couple of guys here also have tried and agreed), that different sources for the mojo can sound quite drastically different, and it's not just a matter of optical vs USB vs coax. The higher end AKs actually sound pretty good as transports but they're just too expensive. Someone here who was a die hard believer previously that transports don't make a difference decided to compare the AK100 and the AK240 as transports, and after hearing the huge change in sound quality he had a complete change in opinion. Currawong also heard this difference with different DAPs.
> 
> Now I'm in no was advocating the purchase of an AK380 for the mojo, that's not too wise to be honest. But the soundaware Esther M1, especially the M1pro, I personally find to be among the best sounding portable transports for the mojo that I have found to date. The AK70 supposedly sounds good too but I have not yet had the opportunity to try that as a transport. The Onkyo sounds great as a transport too.


Yeah, many in HK are using that dap with the Hugo but its not a small dap, gets hot, no eq.


----------



## ThomasHK

wcdchee said:


> Oh I'm talking about the soundaware Esther m1 pro
> 
> Here's the thing, I don't know why but I've found (a couple of guys here also have tried and agreed), that different sources for the mojo can sound quite drastically different, and it's not just a matter of optical vs USB vs coax. The higher end AKs actually sound pretty good as transports but they're just too expensive. Someone here who was a die hard believer previously that transports don't make a difference decided to compare the AK100 and the AK240 as transports, and after hearing the huge change in sound quality he had a complete change in opinion. Currawong also heard this difference with different DAPs.
> 
> Now I'm in no was advocating the purchase of an AK380 for the mojo, that's not too wise to be honest. But the soundaware Esther M1, especially the M1pro, I personally find to be among the best sounding portable transports for the mojo that I have found to date. The AK70 supposedly sounds good too but I have not yet had the opportunity to try that as a transport. The Onkyo sounds great as a transport too.




I find it extremely hard to believe that one transport would sound different to another, assuming a bit perfect output of the same file and same interlink. It's simply impossible. The external DAC is literally receiving the same data.


----------



## jmills8

thomashk said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe that one transport would sound different to another, assuming a bit perfect output of the same file and same interlink. It's simply impossible. The external DAC is literally receiving the same data.


 all three phones with same apps sounded different.


----------



## WCDchee

thomashk said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe that one transport would sound different to another, assuming a bit perfect output of the same file and same interlink. It's simply impossible. The external DAC is literally receiving the same data.




Using a computer, things like fidelizer, reclockers, all make a difference. If you look at large dedicated hifi, there's a large emphasis on streamers too.

I know it's hard to believe, I didn't believe it until I compared myself and the difference is not small. I find the Hugo to be less source depending to my ears.

I urge you to try it for yourself, and to exaggerate the difference, go to a shop selling AK and compare an ak100 to a 380's optical output, and I guarantee you will hear the difference.


----------



## WCDchee

jmills8 said:


> Yeah, many in HK are using that dap with the Hugo but its not a small dap, gets hot, no eq.




The Esther? Here's the thing it actually has a digital only mode which more than doubles the battery life, turns off the dac and amp making it extremely cool, and actually slightly improving sound quality. You should really give it a go if you have the chance


----------



## nmatheis

wcdchee said:


> Try your M1pro, you'll be amazed by how good it sounds




Waiting for it to return from the US Tour...


----------



## WCDchee

nmatheis said:


> Waiting for it to return from the US Tour...




Well in the mean time

N 

Be jealous  

Mine's the studio edition which is slightly more resolving and open but the m1pro sounds marvellous with the mojo too  even the normal Esthers sound great.


----------



## nmatheis

Where did you get the tiny optical interconnect WCDchee?


----------



## Aeromarine

aeromarine said:


> I am in debate to pick up a Mojo as my mobile and temp desktop unit OR a fostex a4bl and a dragonfly red. (pair with t50rp mod & noble savanna, mostly listen to soft rock, r&b, electronic) as these are in the budget for me. what would you pick? Mojo or a4bl+DFR?﻿


 

 guys.. I am buying tomorrow.... any last words??


----------



## Deftone

aeromarine said:


> guys.. I am buying tomorrow.... any last words??



Easy, chord mojo. Just be prepared because once you turn it on you might find youre going to be listening to it for the next 3 days straight.


----------



## x RELIC x

bulbsofpassion said:


> Re the auto turn off:
> I have a QR coded Mojo and it definitely does auto shut off when no data is being streamed to it, but ONLY when using the optical connection.




The sampling rate light goes out if there is no signal, but the volume balls and battery indicator stays illuminated on my early production Mojo indefinitely, even with the optical input. Are you saying that your unit _completely_ shuts off with all lights off?


----------



## WCDchee

nmatheis said:


> Where did you get the tiny optical interconnect @WCDchee?


 
 Its coax! I got it specially made by a friend. I told you, Be jealous!! 
  
 In all seriousness, its made with a really really stiff belden industrial grade coaxial cable, I can give you the model number if you want on PM, it sounds great but its seriously stiff and a pain to work with. The 3.5s are neutrik, but the barrel portion isnt being used. This makes it extremely small and low profile, but it was quite a pain to secure I think to resist bending or torsional forces. Still I dont think it is the strongest. Of course it becomes much more resilient if you're willing to use a softer coaxial cable.


----------



## Aeromarine

deftone said:


> Easy, chord mojo. Just be prepared because once you turn it on you might find youre going to be listening to it for the next 3 days straight.


 

 been fighting in my head for the passed few weeks.... tomorrow is the date


----------



## x RELIC x

aeromarine said:


> been fighting in my head for the passed few weeks.... tomorrow is the date




The only way to know for sure is to listen to both setups. Chord DACs are able to drive a very wide range of headphones very well, even without a seperate conventional amp section, and are very transparent to the source. Some prefer the sound of other DAC/amps that are using off the shelf components. Only you can decide which you _prefer_, but the measurably far better device IMO is the Mojo between the options you listed. The _only_ way to silence the voices in your head is to try everything within your radar.


----------



## krismusic

skhan007 said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback on the Mojo thus far. I appreciate your first-hand opinions!
> 
> Has anybody provided/posted a detailed analysis of the Mojo vs. Oppo HA2-SE? I've seen some quick reviews that were quite helpful (e.g. the Oppo is more technical and detailed, while the Mojo is more musical and bassy), but curious if there's a consensus. I know this is the Mojo owner's thread and it's likely biased, but I'm sure some of you have owned both. The price difference is significant, so I want to be sure before I purchase!







aeromarine said:


> guys.. I am buying tomorrow.... any last words??



I suggest that you buy from somewhere with a good returns policy and listen to the Mojo for a few weeks. 
I didn't recognise it's abilities in a brief audition but having owned it for a month or more have never enjoyed listening to my music so much.


----------



## WCDchee

krismusic said:


> I suggest that you buy from somewhere with a good returns policy and listen to the Mojo for a few weeks.
> I didn't recognise it's abilities in a brief audition but having owned it for a month or more have never enjoyed listening to my music so much.




Listen to this man, he was one of the biggest proponents of NOT spending much money on source upgrades, being convinced that the difference was minimal, but now he's a mojo fanboy like the rest of us 

Just kidding kris  but in all honesty, that's good advice. The mojo really excels in the effortlessness that you normally only find on big setups, as well as an incredible sense of transparency and resolution, things which may not be immediately apparent if you've not had enough experience with high quality gear. once you start to hear it though, it's hard to go back.


----------



## krismusic

wcdchee said:


> Listen to this man, he was one of the biggest proponents of NOT spending much money on source upgrades, being convinced that the difference was minimal, but now he's a mojo fanboy like the rest of us
> 
> Just kidding kris  but in all honesty, that's good advice. The mojo really excels in the effortlessness that you normally only find on big setups, as well as an incredible sense of transparency and resolution, things which may not be immediately apparent if you've not had enough experience with high quality gear. once you start to hear it though, it's hard to go back.



Ha ha. Fair point well made WCDChee. My previous stance was my perception at the time but also driven by an attempt to have a philosophical position on here. I am not altogether comfortable with the way this site feeds into the consumerism of the hobby. Here I am though. Finally very happy to just listen to my music without any desire to improve my set up. It only took Noble K10's and the Mojo to get me there!!


----------



## miketlse

aeromarine said:


> guys.. I am buying tomorrow.... any last words??




Buy the Mojo, it will completely outclass the dragonfly.


----------



## kreangsakkan

my new ap60 + mojo
 DSD native mode
 compact size
 dap 85$


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

x relic x said:


> The sampling rate light goes out if there is no signal, but the volume balls and battery indicator stays illuminated on my early production Mojo indefinitely, even with the optical input. Are you saying that your unit _completely_ shuts off with all lights off?


 

 Yep, completely shuts off.


----------



## ufospls2

Has anyone had trouble with micro usb cables continually becoming loose over time. I'm not sure if it is the jack inside the mojo which is loose, or the cables. Every cable I have tried, from cheapy no name to audioquest eventually becomes loose. The connection keeps dropping due to this looseness if I move the mojo even a tiny bit. Very frustrating.


----------



## apaar123

Should l buy a hifi dap or a small dap like shanling m1 if I would be using chord MOJO for most of the time?


----------



## miketlse

apaar123 said:


> Should l buy a hifi dap or a small dap like shanling m1 if I would be using chord MOJO for most of the time?


 
  
 Your question could potentially be answered in three days. http://www.head-fi.org/t/829906/chord-electronics-ces-launch-extravaganza


----------



## apaar123

Hope so


----------



## skhan007

Maybe I should  wait a few more days before ordering my Chord Mojo? Curious if something is on the horizon that would be a different/better choice.


----------



## JaZZ

skhan007 said:


> Maybe I should  wait a few more days before ordering my Chord Mojo? Curious if something is on the horizon that would be a different/better choice.


 
  
Good idea!


----------



## GreenBow

grumpyoldguy said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I can only se what lines the screen will allow. I can not work out how to scroll back up the page. If I press arrow keys it just puts up the last text entered by the prompt.
> ...


 
  
 Sorry I disappeared there for three days. I was very poorly on Friday, and bad on Saturday, as well as busy. Then I didn't want to be asking for help in a forum on New Year's Day. 
  
 Anyway I took photos of you requests. I forgot to scroll up when I did, dmesg | less.
  
 Anyway these are photos. If you want me to scroll about I will do. I think it's a lost cause though. The installation is brand new, so nothing could have got corrupted through use. I guess this device just doesn't do external sound devices. I could try my other DAC on it I suppose. However it wouldn't get me any closer to using Mojo on it, so no point really.


----------



## rkt31

got oyaide neo d+ class A 1m USB cable , will try with mojo and hugo in place of short usb cable , will use with audioquest USB A to micro adapter.


----------



## NuntiusMortis

I've noticed this as well, slight bump off the cable and it would disconnect.
  
 I ended up taking needle nose pliers and slightly squeezing the connector on the cable in the middle so it bends just very slightly.
 After reconnecting the connection is once again solid.


----------



## Ani1000

Is there a Mojo v2 planned to be released anytime soon?


----------



## Mython

ani1000 said:


> Is there a Mojo v2 planned to be released anytime soon?


 
  
 Nope.


----------



## badlucy999

is mojo better than Marantz HD-DAC1 for home use only setup?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenbow said:


> Sorry I disappeared there for three days. I was very poorly on Friday, and bad on Saturday, as well as busy. Then I didn't want to be asking for help in a forum on New Year's Day.
> 
> Anyway I took photos of you requests. I forgot to scroll up when I did, dmesg | less.
> 
> Anyway these are photos. If you want me to scroll about I will do. I think it's a lost cause though. The installation is brand new, so nothing could have got corrupted through use. I guess this device just doesn't do external sound devices. I could try my other DAC on it I suppose. However it wouldn't get me any closer to using Mojo on it, so no point really.




It's a rather old version of the kernel which leads me to believe your distro might be out of date. Does your distro come with a package manager like yum, apt, pacman, etc?


----------



## GreenBow

@GRUMPYOLDGUY As far as I know, the software was all on one disc. It installs a few games if that's what you mean. It is an old netbook though. There's an application disc if you install Windows XP, but not with Linux as far as I remember.
  
 It would have been ace to get the Mojo going with this netbook. I would not have had to buy a file transport. Now I must bite the bullet and get a phone or a DAP. I had considered only using the Mojo about the home anyway, so the netbook would have been fine. 
  
 I definitely want a player for out of the home though. A DAP or phone, without the Mojo will do. I  miss not having a player for when I am out walking.


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> @GRUMPYOLDGUY As far as I know, the software was all on one disc. It installs a few games if that's what you mean. It is an old netbook though. There's an application disc if you install Windows XP, but not with Linux as far as I remember.
> 
> It would have been ace to get the Mojo going with this netbook. I would not have had to buy a file transport. Now I must bite the bullet and get a phone or a DAP. I had considered only using the Mojo about the home anyway, so the netbook would have been fine.
> 
> I definitely want a player for out of the home though. A DAP or phone, without the Mojo will do. I  miss not having a player for when I am out walking.


 
  
 There are thousands of Linux distributions that you can download, and use to burn your own custom installation disc. 
 Some of the distributions also allow you to download 'live' versions, that you burn to disc, and then boot from the CD as a way of testing the distribution on your hardware, without permanently installing the software.
  
 So all is not lost - your netbook could still be usable, with a bit of experimentation/trialling of a fresh Linux installation.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> There are thousands of Linux distributions that you can download, and use to burn your own custom installation disc.
> Some of the distributions also allow you to download 'live' versions, that you burn to disc, and then boot from the CD as a way of testing the distribution on your hardware, without permanently installing the software.
> 
> So all is not lost - your netbook could still be usable, with a bit of experimentation/trialling of a fresh Linux installation.




From what I remember the Asus Eeepc has some "unique" HW design that requires some custom drivers and infrastructure to work correctly. Asus being the commercial entity it is, has declared this proprietary and will not release the source. It means you can't really use (just any) another distro, though by now there might be a few. 

GreenBow, I don't mean the games or the install disk. Usually there is a tool that you can use to update all of the SW, drivers, and kernel on your system. I would look into this. Once everything is updated, try the Mojo again.


----------



## island

Happy new year!
 Really enjoying 'Feelin' Blue' by Creedance just now.... hard not to feel the music 
  
 Just laptop -> mojo -> HD650's (that track at 96/24)
  
 Literally cannot wait for the CES announcement - need to break out of the laptop setup and get mobile with whatever Chord announces and some iem's (not sure what atm).
  
 Also been enjoying these over the last week or so:
  
 Adele 25 - never listened to it before - couple of good tracks
 Kode9 - Nothing
 Nicholas Jaar - Sirens
 Dvorak No7 - awesome
 Tchaikovsky/Stravinsky - Violin Concerto/Les Noces - Kopatchinskaja


----------



## Ani1000

I read somewhere that Mojo is warm sounding compared to Hugo, problem is i like neutral sound, how warm and dark sounding is the Mojo?


----------



## Mediahound

ani1000 said:


> I read somewhere that Mojo is warm sounding compared to Hugo, problem is i like neutral sound, how warm and dark sounding is the Mojo?


 
 It's a really sweet warmness. Not something like you're going to try it and say 'wow this is sooo dark man!'.


----------



## ThomasHK

wcdchee said:


> Using a computer, things like fidelizer, reclockers, all make a difference. If you look at large dedicated hifi, there's a large emphasis on streamers too.
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, I didn't believe it until I compared myself and the difference is not small. I find the Hugo to be less source depending to my ears.
> 
> I urge you to try it for yourself, and to exaggerate the difference, go to a shop selling AK and compare an ak100 to a 380's optical output, and I guarantee you will hear the difference.




@WCDchee let's agree to disagree. 

I was able to hear a difference using Tidal between my laptop and phone connected to Mojo, but that was only until I discovered how to setup a proper bit perfect stream from Tidal in Windows. After that, I don't hear a difference anymore... as there isn't any.


----------



## WCDchee

thomashk said:


> @WCDchee let's agree to disagree.
> 
> I was able to hear a difference using Tidal between my laptop and phone connected to Mojo, but that was only until I discovered how to setup a proper bit perfect stream from Tidal in Windows. After that, I don't hear a difference anymore... as there isn't any.




Of course 

That said, I still hope you would give the different DAPs as transports a shot, and let me know how it goes!


----------



## ThomasHK

wcdchee said:


> Of course
> 
> That said, I still hope you would give the different DAPs as transports a shot, and let me know how it goes!




Sure man.  I may get a DAP one day soon, as I do like the idea of a dedicated device from a UX point of view. 

Having said that, the differences (if any!) would be so minute (or non existant as I would think) that I cannot trust my judgement in a sighted test with lots of cable swapping going on. Such a thing should only be tested in a real blind test. Any other judgement would be subject to biasses left and right.


----------



## WCDchee

thomashk said:


> Sure man.  I may get a DAP one day soon, as I do like the idea of a dedicated device from a UX point of view.
> 
> Having said that, the differences (if any!) would be so minute (or non existant as I would think) that I cannot trust my judgement in a sighted test with lots of cable swapping going on. Such a thing should only be tested in a real blind test. Any other judgement would be subject to biasses left and right.




Here's the strange thing, unless my hearing is whacked out, I don't find differences to be small at all 

To give you a better feel of is, do the AK100 to 380 comparison, I'' pretty certain you'll hear it then!


----------



## ThomasHK

wcdchee said:


> Here's the strange thing, unless my hearing is whacked out, I don't find differences to be small at all
> 
> To give you a better feel of is, do the AK100 to 380 comparison, I'' pretty certain you'll hear it then!




Again, what apps were you using and were you absolutely certain both were sending the same bit perfect stream. I can easily hear the difference between Tidal on Android (with androids silly oversampling) vs. bit perfect Tidal, i.e. straight up unadulterated 44.1/16.


----------



## WCDchee

thomashk said:


> Again, what apps were you using and were you absolutely certain both were sending the same bit perfect stream. I can easily hear the difference between Tidal on Android (with androids silly oversampling) vs. bit perfect Tidal, i.e. straight up unadulterated 44.1/16.




Oh this was not made between phones, but dedicated DAPs.


----------



## ThomasHK

wcdchee said:


> Oh this was not made between phones, but dedicated DAPs.



I know that. My point is, how do you know the data streams are not the same?

Edit: by the way, this is going way to off topic now. If you want to continue the convo just send me a pm.


----------



## musickid

Does anyone have experience of shure1540 with mojo? a wonderful headphone with little coverage i can't understand why.


----------



## AmusedToD

Anyone using the Mojo with iPhone 7 Plus? Does the lightning to USB cable work in this setup?


----------



## krismusic

thomashk said:


> I know that. My point is, how do you know the data streams are not the same?
> 
> Edit: by the way, this is going way to off topic now. If you want to continue the convo just send me a pm.



Seems pretty relevant to me...


----------



## rkt31

@musickid, I use mojo with Shure srh940 and find it very amazing. I guess these Shure headphones are flat sounding monitoring headphones while mostly people prefer bass heavy or vocals oriented ones.


----------



## rkt31

a very well produced studio album is genius ( Ray Charles) loves the company. I have 24 96 pcm version of this .


----------



## jmills8

rkt31 said:


> a very well produced studio album is genius ( Ray Charles) loves the company. I have 24 96 pcm version of this .


----------



## Deftone

Having another long listening session comparing mojo and idsd black


----------



## jmills8

deftone said:


> Having another long listening session comparing mojo and idsd black


Yes you already know which you prefer.


----------



## Deftone

jmills8 said:


> Yes you already know which you prefer.




Yep for gaming it's idsd with 3d effect


----------



## jmills8

deftone said:


> Yep for gaming it's idsd with 3d effect


good choice, for games.


----------



## esm87

Speaking of gaming, I have the ps4 pro, can I attach mojo to it somehow? Via the controller then headphones to mojo?

I actually use my v moda cfw with boom pro mic for my gaming. Alot of the time I connect my c5 amp to the controller via 3.5 cable if I dont need the mic function

Cheers


----------



## Deftone

esm87 said:


> Speaking of gaming, I have the ps4 pro, can I attach mojo to it somehow? Via the controller then headphones to mojo?
> 
> I actually use my v moda cfw with boom pro mic for my gaming. Alot of the time I connect my c5 amp to the controller via 3.5 cable if I dont need the mic function
> 
> Cheers



No you wouldn't be able plug mojo into dualshock 4 controller, doesnt ps4 have optical out? Use that.


----------



## music4mhell

Latest portable office set up!


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> Latest portable office set up!


 how about this?


Not nine, Im not that strong.


----------



## badlucy999

jmills8 said:


> how about this?
> 
> 
> Not nine, Im not that strong.


 

 or this?


----------



## Bengkia369

jmills8 said:


> how about this?
> 
> 
> Not nine, Im not that strong.




Why need do much amping?!


----------



## canali

jmills8 said:


>




I researched this album as it intrigued me...read hat the sq is bad however, even on some remaster later done


----------



## psikey

thomashk said:


> wcdchee said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the strange thing, unless my hearing is whacked out, I don't find differences to be small at all
> ...




UAPP will do Tidal bit perfect, not within the Tidal app itself.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHK

psikey said:


> UAPP will do Tidal bit perfect, not within the Tidal app itself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Yes, it's the only app I'm certain of is bit perfect.


----------



## buzzlulu

Just looked up UAPP. What would be the iOS equivalent? Does iOS Tidal app output bit perfect full 16/44 through the lightning port of iPhone? What is the best iOS player for FLAC files stored on iPhone - Onkyo HF player?

Sorry for all of the questions - just starting to do some research on this topic


----------



## rkt31

@canali, sound quality of genius loves the company is far better than many pop albums of that time.


----------



## canali

rkt31 said:


> @canali, sound quality of genius loves the company is far better than many pop albums of that time.


 
 have no doubt...just strikes me as odd, however, that when you get innovative/brilliant albums that they're not
 later remastered to clean them up and bring out their lustre....i've hear the same about amy winehouse's 'back to black'
 album...or why hasn't someone come out with an xrcd or sacd version?
  
 thank goodness for people like sean magee of abbey road studios and all the great work he's done:
 ie, Rush and Beatles' remasters.


----------



## psikey

buzzlulu said:


> Just looked up UAPP. What would be the iOS equivalent? Does iOS Tidal app output bit perfect full 16/44 through the lightning port of iPhone? What is the best iOS player for FLAC files stored on iPhone - Onkyo HF player?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions - just starting to do some research on this topic




Tidal on IOS should output correct 16/44 but no idea if bitperfert or IOS alters anything.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## canali

psikey said:


> Tidal on IOS should output correct 16/44 but no idea if bitperfert or IOS alters anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 
 yes i use onkyo hf player for my flac to alac files on ipod touch 6
 also fiddling around with sennheisers' captune app....free


----------



## Chris1975

Dear All, I posted this on another thread but got no response, so perhaps people here can help? It does have to do with the Mojo, after all! 
  
 I am pretty new to all of this so any advice is appreciated. This is the situation:
  

I have a Chord Mojo that I use with my iPad, iPhone and PC, but it is all a bit clumsy in my pocket to carry around on my commute to work and hopeless for changing tracks (see the picture!) - never mind accessing my phone for calls! (Plus, I have been told that this set up is not galvanically isolated which creates sound problems, though I'm not sure that is too important given the headphones I will use - see below)
Buying the Mojo blew most of my budget so I am fairly restricted financially.
I have a mixture of high def FLAC files, iTunes files and mp3s in my library. So, I am after a DAP with decent memory space (64GB at least)
If this is relevant: as for headphones, for commuting I wouldn't take my AKG K7XX but only my Bower and Wilkins P5s (which are exceptionally good headphones, in my view!).
  
 So, I am looking to get a cheapish, portable DAP with decent memory space that simply carries the digital information (no need for powerful output as my Mojo will do the rest). _Any advice?_
  
 I have an old Galaxy Lte III but I don't know if it supports digital output from its micro USB. _Perhaps people know?_ Or would you advise I get the Hidizs AP60 for my needs? Or anything else? (The iPod Touch Gen 5 or 6 128GB are out of my price range, sadly)
  
_Thanks for any help!_
  
 Chris
  

 (Not really a portable option)


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Consider XDuoo x10, Shanling M1 or Aune M1.  The X10 has two card slots that each store up
 to 200 GB of music files, so should be quite sufficient and Head Fier's seem to like the sound a lot.
 Shanling now on Massdrop for 129.00


----------



## maxh22

@Chris1975 Wait a few more days until after Chord's launch. They may have a solution for you and a lot of other people.


----------



## jwbrent

Yes, a few more days and we will know. The excitement mounts ...


----------



## Deftone

jmills8 said:


> how about this?
> 
> 
> Not nine, Im not that strong.


 
  

 ummm...


----------



## Deftone

jwbrent said:


> Yes, a few more days and we will know. The excitement mounts ...


 
  
 yes it does but lets not get too excited... screw it!


----------



## Deftone

chris1975 said:


> Dear All, I posted this on another thread but got no response, so perhaps people here can help? It does have to do with the Mojo, after all!
> 
> I am pretty new to all of this so any advice is appreciated. This is the situation:
> 
> ...


 
  
 i think it would be a good idea to just hang on and see what CES brings


----------



## esm87

For the guys that use mojo with ps4 or pc, any particular optical cable you prefer? Something with a decent length cable preferably for ease of gaming, cheers


----------



## Huwge

harpo1 said:


> That's definitely not right.  I'd send it back.




Based on correspondence with Chord, apparently new units (my serial no 4****) of Mojo now have an auto shut off. This is still not to be found in manual or any marketing material. With mine, this occurs after roughly 5 minutes of no activity.


----------



## harpo1

huwge said:


> Based on correspondence with Chord, apparently new units (my serial no 4****) of Mojo now have an auto shut off. This is still not to be found in manual or any marketing material. With mine, this occurs after roughly 5 minutes of no activity.


 
 Damn I wish they could do a firmware update for the older models.  That's a great feature and one I could use on my unit.


----------



## vapman

Do the new ones have a mute function yet?


----------



## Dobrescu George

huwge said:


> Based on correspondence with Chord, apparently new units (my serial no 4****) of Mojo now have an auto shut off. This is still not to be found in manual or any marketing material. With mine, this occurs after roughly 5 minutes of no activity.


 
  
  
 That sounds like an amazing feature!


----------



## RPB65

I'd love to know what Chord were doing when they got the "up to 10 hours battery life" test done. Sorcery is what that is! I can listen to Amazon Music and still only get 7 to 7.5 hrs out of it.
 Funnily enough, I listen to a mixture of hi-res and Amazon and guess what? 7 to 7.5 hours. pmsl. To quote a very funny man on a 'settee sit-com', 10 hours "my arse!"


----------



## MartynB85

huwge said:


> Based on correspondence with Chord, apparently new units (my serial no 4****) of Mojo now have an auto shut off. This is still not to be found in manual or any marketing material. With mine, this occurs after roughly 5 minutes of no activity.


 
  
 Is that starting M04? That is the beginning of mine, but it doesn't seem to power off if I remove the input and leave it.


----------



## Huwge

Yes - just away from home at the moment, so can't confirm exact S/N. I had sent a query asking whether unit was faulty as no mention of auto shut off in manual, reply indicates that recent models have this functionality


----------



## Chris1975

I purchased my Mojo last week with a serial number in mid M03XXXX and it doesn't have this function either. Sounds like a good update


----------



## vapman

Can you or can you not update the firmware of an older Mojo? I won't be very happy if it requires purchase of a new Mojo. You would think it would be more obvious if Chord put out an update?


----------



## UNOE

vapman said:


> Can you or can you not update the firmware of an older Mojo? I won't be very happy if it requires purchase of a new Mojo. You would think it would be more obvious if Chord put out an update?




I would love a firmware update with auto shut off. Or even better a way to toggle it on off.


----------



## maxh22

vapman said:


> Can you or can you not update the firmware of an older Mojo? I won't be very happy if it requires purchase of a new Mojo. You would think it would be more obvious if Chord put out an update?


 
  
 What if the upcoming module allows one to update the software on the player and the firmware on Mojo? That would be sweet!
  
 (Just a random thought btw)


----------



## cpauya

huwge said:


> Based on correspondence with Chord, apparently new units (my serial no 4****) of Mojo now have an auto shut off. This is still not to be found in manual or any marketing material. With mine, this occurs after roughly 5 minutes of no activity.


 

 I need this feature!  
  
 My mojo was turned-on accidentally inside my bag yesterday (was full charged but already on green when I noticed it) - this happened twice now.  I used to put it on a sealed plastic container along with the "wires" and rubber bands.
  
 My Mojo SN series is 02xxxx, hope we could update the firmware on early units.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

I have one of the newer models with the printed code/serial. Using toslink, I can confirm when the music stop playing the device shuts down on it's own after some time. Haven't tried USB yet.


----------



## bobeau

djtheaudiophile said:


> I have one of the newer models with the printed code/serial. Using toslink, I can confirm when the music stop playing the device shuts down on it's own after some time. Haven't tried USB yet.


 
  
 I do too -- my SN starts with 438.  It doesn't auto shut-off.  I only use it USB.


----------



## rkt31

personally auto shut off feature is not a great deal for me, because those color balls are a great reminder that the unit is still on.


----------



## Bengkia369

Still preferred my non Barcoded early Mojo. 
Auto shut down feature is not important for me.


----------



## canali

*seeking a quality 3.5 to dual RCA cable* to work from my chord mojo or dragonfly red
 (or even from the 3.5 attachment on my ifi micro idsd) to daisy chain to my dual powered speakers...one
 of these devices will act as a dac/preamp.
  
 considering the *burson cable +*... has anyone tried it?
 feel free for other suggestions.
 https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/cable-plus-a2r/
  
 i know this whole area can be full of placebo and voodoo science, but hey had to ask.
  
 thanks


----------



## NaiveSound

Do you guys think that the SD module will impact functionality of the Mojo case when on?


----------



## music4mhell

naivesound said:


> Do you guys think that the SD module will impact functionality of the Mojo case when on?


 
 I don't think you can use the sd card module with the case on


----------



## jwbrent

canali said:


> *seeking a quality 3.5 to dual RCA cable* to work from my chord mojo or dragonfly red
> (or even from the 3.5 attachment on my ifi micro idsd) to daisy chain to my dual powered speakers...one
> of these devices will act as a dac/preamp.
> 
> ...




Seems like a quality design from a company with a good reputation. Myself, I use an Ortofon 6NX-MPR 30. Six nines copper with good connectors and a very flexible design. This is a Japanese design and can be bought for $80-$90 on eBay.

Just about every cable manufacturer builds stereo mini to stereo RCA cables. Another brand that I've had extensive experience with (currently own speaker cables and interconnects) is Kimber Kable, made in Utah. They've been in business since the 1970s and are noted for their high performance. I went with the Ortofon because of the flexibility and moderately low price--the Kimbers are more expensive.


----------



## nmatheis

Seriously hoping Chord can enable auto shutdown for all of us via a firmware update!


----------



## jwbrent

martynb85 said:


> Is that starting M04? That is the beginning of mine, but it doesn't seem to power off if I remove the input and leave it.




I have a 5 week old Mojo with the QR code on it and it does not auto turn off. My serial number is M044567. I use the USB input.


----------



## music4mhell

canali said:


> *seeking a quality 3.5 to dual RCA cable* to work from my chord mojo or dragonfly red
> (or even from the 3.5 attachment on my ifi micro idsd) to daisy chain to my dual powered speakers...one
> of these devices will act as a dac/preamp.
> 
> ...


 
 I use Cordial cable with my Mojo to Genelec speakers.. 3.5 mm to RCA !
  
 http://www.cordial.eu/en.html


----------



## jadeboy

mython said:


> Sorry for the ambiguity - permit me to clarify:
> 
> *Are you saying you are unwilling to allow Mojo time to charge without simultaneously having Mojo switched on?*


 
  
 I have turned off the mojo and let it fully charged.. but once you turned it back on and leave it back on.. it will eventually will stop charging and shut off even it there is nothing playing..


----------



## jmills8

X3 + Mojo + Arrow Amp + P7






AK70


----------



## betula

I have got serial number M046XXX. My unit does auto switch off, but only, if it is not connected to anything.


----------



## MartynB85

betula said:


> I have got serial number M046XXX. My unit does auto switch off, but only, if it is not connected to anything.


 

 After how long?


----------



## Zojokkeli

music4mhell said:


> I use Cordial cable with my Mojo to Genelec speakers.. 3.5 mm to RCA !
> 
> http://www.cordial.eu/en.html


 
  
 Do you use Mojo to control the volume of the Genelecs, or do you have a preamp in between? How do you like the combo?


----------



## music4mhell

zojokkeli said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I use Cordial cable with my Mojo to Genelec speakers.. 3.5 mm to RCA !
> ...


 
 I loved this combo, enjoying from last 1 year almost, i don't feel like upgrading my speaker set up any time soon. I have heard many high end and expensive speakers on shows, but i am still fully satisfied with my setup.
  
 Coming to Pre_Amp query, the thing is my Genelec 8010 monitors are connected to Genelec F One SUB and this F one sub has RF remote which has only 3 button volume control and mute button, so i control the volume via remote. I keep the Mojo at line level out (3 vrms). I have tested with 2 vrms also, but couldn't find any audible sound difference, so i am using at 3 vrms.


----------



## miketlse

naivesound said:


> Do you guys think that the SD module will impact functionality of the Mojo case when on?


 
  
 I interpret this post to mean that there will be a new longer case, to cover both the Mojo plus module - but we will know for sure tomorrow.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/26385#post_13034796


----------



## WCDchee

I'm HOPING (yes I know its almost impossible), that there will be a module smaller than the CCK connector, but slightly thicker so it can extent to cover a full surface of the back of the mojo and form a nice touch screen. Then we have a real nice kickass DAP.
  
 Yes of course I know, one can only dream...


----------



## JustLikeMusic

wcdchee said:


> I'm HOPING (yes I know its almost impossible), that there will be a module smaller than the CCK connector, but slightly thicker so it can extent to cover a full surface of the back of the mojo and form a nice touch screen. Then we have a real nice kickass DAP.
> 
> Yes of course I know, one can only dream...


 

 If it's not like that I'm not buying.
 I use the AK100 practically as an SD module with touchscreen and switch to the AK70 if Chord doesn't deliver here.
 I've even seen leather cases in Tokyo for that combo but since you don't need a lot of the hardware form the AK70 I'm just waiting to see if they make it thinner.


----------



## WCDchee

justlikemusic said:


> If it's not like that I'm not buying.
> I use the AK100 practically as an SD module with touchscreen and switch to the AK70 if Chord doesn't deliver here.
> I've even seen leather cases in Tokyo for that combo but since you don't need a lot of the hardware form the AK70 I'm just waiting to see if they make it thinner.


 
  
 Let us not hope. And maybe we shall be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jozurr

Do you guys have any cheap decent dual microusb cables?


----------



## episiarch

jozurr said:


> Do you guys have any cheap decent dual microusb cables?


 

 You mean one cable to both power the Mojo and provide the USB audio? 
  
 I have this one (UK link), which looks like it's this one in the US.  It works well and sounds fine.  I have 4mm ferrites clamped onto mine for extra noise suppression, but I'm not sure they were really necessary.


----------



## betula

martynb85 said:


> After how long?


 

 After 11 minutes. I have checked twice.


----------



## Muataz

I just discover a new tool to improve pit-perfect streaming, and the deference is huge. JPLAY http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2011/06/jplay-a-digital-audiophile-player-for-windows/


----------



## twiceboss

muataz said:


> I just discover a new tool to improve pit-perfect streaming, and the deference is huge. JPLAY http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2011/06/jplay-a-digital-audiophile-player-for-windows/




Is it a free software?


----------



## knok56

Hello, i would like to change my smartphone, today i own a zenfone 2 ze 551 ml which don't work with Mojo via otg (Spotify listen essentially ), i would like to find a new smartphone without this problem.. Can somebody help me ? (sorry for my english).


----------



## betula

muataz said:


> I just discover a new tool to improve pit-perfect streaming, and the deference is huge. JPLAY http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2011/06/jplay-a-digital-audiophile-player-for-windows/


 

 I have some doubts, it really is a €99 improvement over bitperfect WASAPI/ASIO from Foobar. Offering a free trial is a great idea, but my antivirus protection is blocking the file I ought to download.


----------



## RMac

I'll be honest... as a new Mojo user, I have absolutely no issue shutting down my unit when I'm done... lol.


----------



## AegisAvantGarde

Hi yeah, I just got the Mojo, been burning it in for nearly two weeks but I think that even though It has more detail than my former Arcam rPAC, the Arcam had a much wider soundstage and was smoother. I feel that although the Mojo is detailed and punchy it lacks soundstage and instrument separation compared to other similarly priced DACs. Does it need to burn in much longer? If Rob Watts says there is no burn in necessary than this worries me because I feel my old Arcam DAC which costed half as much had better soundstage and instrument separation. My Mojo is already playing at 192 kHz 24 bit compared to the 96 kHz of the Arcam and still the Arcam sounds much more musical even if a little less detailed. 
  
 Im connecting the Mojo to a Vali 2 preamp with a Telefunken NOS E88CC which goes to a Parasound Z-Amp V3 connected to BW 685 S2. Also tried it as the DAC of  NAD D3020 and Martin Logan LX16 set up where understandibly the NAD DAC sounded better since that AMP does DSP to the analog signal unfortunately. Even with headphones, Beyerdynamicd DT990 250ohm, BW P5, Martin Logan Mikros 70 and others, its the same story, the Mojo is detailed and punchy but grainy and with a constrained soundstage. Ive tried it with and without the Vali 2/Telefunken NOS setup, it sounds way way better connected at line level with the Vali 2/Telefunken NOS setup, however its not as musical (soundstage and instrument separation) as the old Arcam rPac or as clean as the NAD D3020's DAC. 
  
 What can I do?


----------



## jwbrent

I received my silver OTG cable from Penon Audio and I highly recommend it for those who are looking for a similar hookup. The build quality is very nice—too early to tell if it sounds better than the $6 cable I bought off eBay.
  
 The cable is made with 99.99% pure silver, not silver plate like many other cables advertised as silver. It took about 10 days for me to receive it here in California. The total cost was $30.90.


----------



## maxh22

aegisavantgarde said:


> Hi yeah, I just got the Mojo, been burning it in for nearly two weeks but I think that even though It has more detail than my former Arcam rPAC, the Arcam had a much wider soundstage and was smoother. I feel that although the Mojo is detailed and punchy it lacks soundstage and instrument separation compared to other similarly priced DACs. Does it need to burn in much longer? If Rob Watts says there is no burn in necessary than this worries me because I feel my old Arcam DAC which costed half as much had better soundstage and instrument separation. My Mojo is already playing at 192 kHz 24 bit compared to the 96 kHz of the Arcam and still the Arcam sounds much more musical even if a little less detailed.
> 
> Im connecting the Mojo to a Vali 2 preamp with a Telefunken NOS E88CC which goes to a Parasound Z-Amp V3 connected to BW 685 S2. Also tried it as the DAC of  NAD D3020 and Martin Logan LX16 set up where understandibly the NAD DAC sounded better since that AMP does DSP to the analog signal unfortunately. Even with headphones, Beyerdynamicd DT990 250ohm, BW P5, Martin Logan Mikros 70 and others, its the same story, the Mojo is detailed and punchy but *grainy* and with a *constrained soundstage*. Ive tried it with and without the Vali 2/Telefunken NOS setup, it sounds way way better connected at line level with the Vali 2/Telefunken NOS setup, however its not as musical (soundstage and instrument separation) as the old Arcam rPac or as clean as the NAD D3020's DAC.
> 
> What can I do?


 
 First step is to take the Vali 2 out of the equation since it is no where near as transparent as Mojo alone. You can hook up Mojo directly to your Parasound amp. The next step is to work on your source. Mojo can sound grainy on some systems since it does not have galvanic isolation. Once you add an Intona or similar device to your chain the sound will be smoother with better depth and instrument seperation.


----------



## miketlse

aegisavantgarde said:


> Hi yeah, I just got the Mojo, been burning it in for nearly two weeks but I think that even though It has more detail than my former Arcam rPAC, the Arcam had a much wider soundstage and was smoother. I feel that although the Mojo is detailed and punchy it lacks soundstage and instrument separation compared to other similarly priced DACs. Does it need to burn in much longer? If Rob Watts says there is no burn in necessary than this worries me because I feel my old Arcam DAC which costed half as much had better soundstage and instrument separation. My Mojo is already playing at 192 kHz 24 bit compared to the 96 kHz of the Arcam and still the Arcam sounds much more musical even if a little less detailed.
> 
> Im connecting the Mojo to a Vali 2 preamp with a Telefunken NOS E88CC which goes to a Parasound Z-Amp V3 connected to BW 685 S2. Also tried it as the DAC of  NAD D3020 and Martin Logan LX16 set up where understandibly the NAD DAC sounded better since that AMP does DSP to the analog signal unfortunately. Even with headphones, Beyerdynamicd DT990 250ohm, BW P5, Martin Logan Mikros 70 and others, its the same story, the Mojo is detailed and punchy but grainy and with a constrained soundstage. Ive tried it with and without the Vali 2/Telefunken NOS setup, it sounds way way better connected at line level with the Vali 2/Telefunken NOS setup, however its not as musical (soundstage and instrument separation) as the old Arcam rPac or as clean as the NAD D3020's DAC.
> 
> What can I do?


 
 Just listen to the Mojo on it's own.
  
 Stop feeding the output from the Mojo through all those other amps which are adding distortion, and reducing the transparancy and the ability to reproduce music transients.


----------



## guliver

I am looking for a new dap (with WiFi capabilities since all my music is on my wlan)  to be used with and without the Mojo.
  
   I think my choice is between the Pioneer XDP-300 R improved version of ONKYO  DP- X1 or the up coming Fiio X5 Third generation I am Wondering how they  compare to each other in term of sound  the Pioneer XDP-300R DAP - Dual ES9018K2M and Fiio X5 dual AKM 4490?  I know the pioneer got only USB Audio out the Fiio got it but  also the coax witch is a big advantage for the mojo I think further more on a new Fiio a lot of bugs will need to be figure out I term of price they are very similar If I get the pioneer in Japan
  or maybe just getting the DP-X1A
 Any ideas?


----------



## Deftone

huwge said:


> Based on correspondence with Chord, apparently new units (my serial no 4****) of Mojo now have an auto shut off. This is still not to be found in manual or any marketing material. With mine, this occurs after roughly 5 minutes of no activity.


 
  
 god damnit now im jealous!


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> I received my silver OTG cable from Penon Audio and I highly recommend it for those who are looking for a similar hookup. The build quality is very nice—too early to tell if it sounds better than the $6 cable I bought off eBay.
> 
> The cable is made with 99.99% pure silver, not silver plate like many other cables advertised as silver. It took about 10 days for me to receive it here in California. The total cost was $30.90.


 

 By the way, the pictured IEMs are JVC's new top model, the HA-FW 01. They sound fantastic with my setup, the best IEMs I've owned.


----------



## AegisAvantGarde

Thank you very much! I have added a Jitterbug to the USB connection to the computer but I don't know if that will address the galvanic isolation issue. I am listening to the Mojo directly to the Parasound amp as I write this, per your suggestion, and it does sound much cleaner and transparent than through the preamp so thanks for that. I can't seem to find a place to buy the Intona isolator on the web though since the instrument separation is still something I want to improve on the Mojo. Thanks!


----------



## maxh22

aegisavantgarde said:


> Thank you very much! I have added a Jitterbug to the USB connection to the computer but I don't know if that will address the galvanic isolation issue. I am listening to the Mojo directly to the Parasound amp as I write this, per your suggestion, and it does sound much cleaner and transparent than through the preamp so thanks for that. I can't seem to find a place to buy the Intona isolator on the web though since the instrument separation is still something I want to improve on the Mojo. Thanks!


 
  
 Good!
  
 You can buy it straight from their site : http://intona.eu/en/products
  
 Just chose your country and select the standard version. I think the black looks really cool and will match Mojo when you stack it on top of it.


----------



## fluidz

Hi guys,
  
 I recently bought a Ps4 slim, which lacks an optical out port.
  
 The Ps4 is connected to a pc monitor via Hdmi, the monitor also lacks an optical out port.
  
 Whats the easiest and cheapest way, if possible at all, to connect a Mojo to the slim?
  
 Thanks


----------



## maxh22

fluidz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently bought a Ps4 slim, which lacks an optical out port.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This should help you:


----------



## xeroian

canali said:


> ....
> also fiddling around with sennheisers' captune app....free




Sound shaping for Tidal; now that's interesting. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## rwelles

My new Mojo is s/n #M0445xx. It does not appear to shut off automatically. I tried using USB from my MBP then stopping the signal flow to it. Stayed on (tested for 30 min). Removed the USB cable and waited another 30 min., stayed on. I removed all cables and turned it on. After another 30 min, it's still on.
  
 Maybe there is some trick or qualifier... But AFAIK, new ones don't auto shut down.


----------



## fluidz

maxh22 said:


> This should help you:




  
 Looks ideal, but unfortunately I can't find it in stock in the Uk.  
  
 Looking around for an alternative I found this, any thoughts? 
  
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01KLBKQBK/?tag=ho01f-21
  
 Thanks


----------



## maxh22

fluidz said:


> Looks ideal, but unfortunately I can't find it in stock in the Uk.
> 
> Looking around for an alternative I found this, any thoughts?
> 
> ...




That looks like it will work too. It may even be a better long term solution.


----------



## Mython

fluidz said:


> maxh22 said:
> 
> 
> > This should help you:
> ...




  
 That's exactly what I was thinking of - there was a bit of discussion about this, in the DAVE thread:
  
www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/1335#post_12249007


----------



## Deftone

Quote:


rpb65 said:


> I'd love to know what Chord were doing when they got the "up to 10 hours battery life" test done. Sorcery is what that is! I can listen to Amazon Music and still only get 7 to 7.5 hrs out of it.
> Funnily enough, I listen to a mixture of hi-res and Amazon and guess what? 7 to 7.5 hours. pmsl. To quote a very funny man on a 'settee sit-com', 10 hours "my arse!"


 
  

  
*"Put the kettle on barb"*


----------



## Deftone

chris1975 said:


> I purchased my Mojo last week with a serial number in mid M03XXXX and it doesn't have this function either. Sounds like a good update


 
  
 yep 35000 here as well, so close!


----------



## betula

rwelles said:


> My new Mojo is s/n #M0445xx. It does not appear to shut off automatically. I tried using USB from my MBP then stopping the signal flow to it. Stayed on (tested for 30 min). Removed the USB cable and waited another 30 min., stayed on. I removed all cables and turned it on. After another 30 min, it's still on.
> 
> Maybe there is some trick or qualifier... But AFAIK, new ones don't auto shut down.


 

 The power button must not light up. This indicates, there is no connection to source device at all. (Volume buttons do light up though, as Mojo is switched on.) Auto shut off will only work, if the power button stays dark due to lack of connection to another device.


----------



## rwelles

betula said:


> The power button must not light up. This indicates, there is no connection to source device at all. (Volume buttons do light up though, as Mojo is switched on.) Auto shut off will only work, if the power button stays dark due to lack of connection to another device.


 

 In my last test (nothing connected), the power button was not lit up. It still did not shut off. I'll try again when I get home tonight to verify.


----------



## canali

canali said:


> *seeking a quality 3.5 to dual RCA cable* to work from my chord mojo or dragonfly red
> (or even from the 3.5 attachment on my ifi micro idsd) to daisy chain to my dual powered speakers...one
> of these devices will act as a dac/preamp.
> 
> ...


 
 JMBRENT and MUSIC4MHELL....thanks for your suggestions!
 cheers


----------



## pfurey89

I've posted, read the FAQ and frequented this thread, but cannot for the life of me find what I'm looking for.
  
 I have an iPhone 7 running the newest iOS and want to skip the clunky CCK. What cables exist that work? Got one off eBay that was rec'd on the FAQ and it doesn't work.


----------



## Mython

pfurey89 said:


> I have an iPhone 7 running the newest iOS and want to skip the clunky CCK. What cables exist that work? Got one off eBay that was rec'd on the FAQ and it doesn't work.


 
  
 Please let me know which cable that was - you are the first person, in 14 months and over 2 million thread views, who has told me of a non-working cable amongst those listed in post #3 (there were a few reports of the pseudo-Fiio L19 cable being a bit sketchy, but not 100% non-working, iirc)
  
 Having said that, the iPhone 7 is very new, so there might, perhaps, be an incompatibility that I haven't yet been made aware of.
  
 Please also let us know what version of iOS your phone is currently running.
  
  
 Cheers.


----------



## pfurey89

I can confirm this doesn't work: www.ebay.com/itm/Lightning-Line-Out-Dock-to-MICRO-USB-cable-for-hugo-mojo-AMD-n5-iphone-5-5S-6-6S/321954079094
  
 Running iPhone 7, running 10.2.


----------



## Mython

pfurey89 said:


> I can confirm this doesn't work: www.ebay.com/itm/Lightning-Line-Out-Dock-to-MICRO-USB-cable-for-hugo-mojo-AMD-n5-iphone-5-5S-6-6S/321954079094
> 
> Running iPhone 7, running 10.2.


 
  
  
 Interesting.
  
 I'm sorry it's not working for you - are you able to try it for a couple of minutes with an iPhone 6, just to see if the cable is faulty or if the iPhone 7 is incompatible with the cable?


----------



## pfurey89

I don't have a 6 in the house, but I will try with my iPad and report back.


----------



## Mython

pfurey89 said:


> I don't have a 6 in the house, but I will try with my iPad and report back.


 
  
  
 OK, thanks.


----------



## pfurey89

Does not work with iPad running 10.0.2 either.


----------



## Mython

pfurey89 said:


> Does not work with iPad running 10.0.2 either.


 
  
 You may have just got unlucky - honestly, quite a few people have bought that cable and I can't remember anyone posting about it absolutely not working, although (as mentioned in post #3) it may not be the most robust wire, in the longterm.
  
 Can you contact the seller and request a replacement?


----------



## pfurey89

Will do, the shipping time from China was brutal but I will report back!


----------



## Mython

pfurey89 said:


> Will do, the shipping time from China was brutal but I will report back!


 
  
 You have my sympathy!
  
 On the plus side, at least you should get it dispatched in time, before CNY


----------



## lbbef

I would like to share my experience in testing different portable transports for the Mojo.

Same microSD card, same music used. Note that the Coaxial cable used was various interconnects and not a standard 75ohm coaxial cable. USB cable was a 4 core cyro treated copper cable if it matters. Walkman cable is the same cable but using different connector (They cut and used the NWH10 connector)

Test 1:
iBasso DX90J (Coaxial)
Sony Walkman NW-A35 (USB)
Astell&Kern AK70 (USB)

Mainly to test the USB connection versus the Coaxial connection.

Result: Inconclusive. All 3 setups sounded different. But can't really compare since I'm using different cables and connectors for each setup.

Test 2:
Sony Walkman NW-A35 (USB)
Astell&Kern AK70 (USB)

Result: Different sound. The A35 was brighter than the AK70. AK70 sounded cleaner than the A35.

Test 3:
Astell&Kern AK70 (USB)
Astell&Kern AK300 (USB)
Astell&Kern AK320 (USB)
Astell&Kern AK240SS (USB)

Result: Couldn't really detect a change in sound signature between the 4 devices. What changed though was clarity. The AK240SS noticably had lesser grain and better clarity as compared to the other devices. AK300 and AK320 didn't had any differences but was cleaner than the AK70. In terms of rating: AK70 > AK300 = AK320 >> AK240SS

Test 4:
Pioneer XDP300R (USB)

Result: Can't conclude since I didn't do a direct comparison with the other devices. But from memory I would rate it in between the A35 and AK70. Not change in sound signature when compared to the AKs.

Summary:
Originally was pretty set on getting the Sony Walkman A37HN as a transport. But after testing, totally gave up that idea. Now I'm leaning between the AK70 and AK300. Really love the clarity and lack of grain and harshness in the AK300 but love the AK70 for its size.

My ferrite cores have arrived so I would be doing another round of tests with the ferrite cores to see if it would change anything. Don't have any other short USB OTG cables to test but I'll see if I can get hold of one. Would be quite interesting in anyone could test and see if there is any measurable differences between the different transports. If anyone had a specific device you would like me to compare, just let me know and I'll try my best to compare it. I'll also try to test and see if the internal memory instead of microSD card would change anything.

Now just patiently waiting for Chord's CES announcements.


----------



## rkt31

many have reported mojo's lesser soundstage width. I would say how is it possible to reduce soundstage width ? increasing it by reverb ( intentionally or intentionally ) is though possible. so mojo's apparent lack of soundstage width ( mojo has very good cross talk figures ) is basically the accuracy of both channels in relation to each other which in turn increases the depth perception and hence apparent reduction in soundstage width.


----------



## Mython

lbbef said:


> Now just patiently waiting for Chord's CES announcements.


 
  
  
 Judging by the iBasso DX200 and Chord CES threads, I think you may be the _only _patient person on Head-fi...


----------



## Mython

I'm not taking sides on something so subjective as soundstage width, but just a reminder, to anyone who's interested, that Rob had some interesting commentary on the matter, which is quoted in post #3 and copied below:
  
  


Spoiler: On perceived soundstage width






rob watts said:


> tkteo said:
> 
> 
> > To add onto the comments by xtr4:
> ...


 
  


  
  


Spoiler: Also of interest (on perceived soundstage depth)






rob watts said:


> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> 
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

Interesting that recently Tyll of Innerfidelity has been wondering if soundstage width is more a factor of frequency response than he previously thought, noted in his Utopia review and again in his ETHER Flow review. I would agree it's a factor as well, whatever the source of the brightness, or comparatively reduced mid range, it seems to have a great effect on perceived soundstage width at the ear. With the Mojo's smooth treble and clear mids I completely understand why some feel the soundstage is more narrow. FWIW, I find most other gear to have much less depth and too wide soundstage making it sound flat to me, but that's just my perspective. Good thing there is a lot of different sounding gear and headphones for everyone.


----------



## Dobrescu George

x relic x said:


> Interesting that recently Tyll of Innerfidelity has been wondering if frequency response is more a factor of soundstage width than he previously thought, noted in his Utopia review and again in his ETHER Flow review. I would agree it's a factor as well, whatever the source of the brightness, or comparatively reduced mid range, it seems to have a great effect on perceived soundstage width at the ear. With the Mojo's smooth treble and clear mids I completely understand why some feel the soundstage is more narrow. FWIW, I find most other gear to have much less depth and too wide soundstage making it sound flat to me, but that's just my perspective. Good thing there is a lot of different sounding gear and headphones for everyone.


 
  
 Totally agree with this. 
  
 Some hissy amps might sound expansive on soundstage areas because of this effect.


----------



## jwbrent

lbbef said:


> I would like to share my experience in testing different portable transports for the Mojo.
> 
> Test 3:
> Astell&Kern AK70 (USB)
> ...


 
  
 Must be that steel chassis.


----------



## rkt31

the perception of width does not matter. what matter is the accuracy of depth perception . when ever I listen to mojo after the gap of few days through headphones, the first impression is of a 3d dome like feel where different instruments are studded like jewels in the roof . that is possible only when the spatial realtion between the two channel is extremely accurate . the best test of imaging is a chesky test where a group of musicians travel around a stereo mic and on good 2 channel systems one could really feel the group behind you . obviously chord dacs easily reproduce that effect.


----------



## rkt31

tested oyaide neo d+ A class 1m USB cable with hugo . despite no burn in, the effect of this pcocc USB cable ( even top of the line extremely expensive USB cable don't have pcocc based wires ) was immediately apparent in silky smooth yet detailed treble. the sound was lot more effortless and effect of being there was more. I have not used very expensive USB cables but pcocc wires are definitely doing the magic. only few cable manufacturers make pcocc wires. furutech and oyaide are two of them. I compared hugo with mojo too with same set up and as tested earlier too hugo is clear winner with more fluidity, clarity and sense of being there. having said that mojo is my preference over hugo for mobile use.



----------



## GreenBow

I reported quite a few pages ago that my new Mojo was taking six hours and twenty minutes to charge. (This is a full charge and left until the charging light goes off.) Following Rob's post about four hours being the main charge, and going into trickle charge. I tested it by charging for only four hours. When I have done this, and then switched the unit on, it has a green light on the charge indicator.
  
 When left to charge fully though, I get a blue light and a good long one. Then very long green and yellow.
  
 My charger is 1A. It's powerful enough to charge and play at the same time, not that I do. (I mean I could probably set up a simple circuit to test the current from this charger. However I think it's pulling 1A or close.


----------



## DjBobby

greenbow said:


> I reported quite a few pages ago that my new Mojo was taking six hours and twenty minutes to charge. (This is a full charge and left until the charging light goes off.) Following Rob's post about four hours being the main charge, and going into trickle charge. I tested it by charging for only four hours. When I have done this, and then switched the unit on, it has a green light on the charge indicator.
> 
> When left to charge fully though, I get a blue light and a good long one. Then very long green and yellow.
> 
> My charger is 1A. It's powerful enough to charge and play at the same time, not that I do. (I mean I could probably set up a simple circuit to test the current from this charger. However I think it's pulling 1A or close.


 

 I have a 2A charger and still don't make it in 4 hours. Need much longer for full charge.


----------



## qrtas

I've been reading pages and pages about the mojo,, but I haven't been able to find the answer I am looking for. 

I have a hifiman hm-901s with the balanced card. I think it sounds fantastic with my balanced hd600 and my limited music collection. Lately I've been using tidal with my home rig, but I've been looking for a mobile solution with tidal that sounds as good as my 901s. 

Has anyone compared the hifiman 901s with mojo/phone combination?

I am looking forward to hearing your comments.


----------



## jwbrent

djbobby said:


> I have a 2A charger and still don't make it in 4 hours. Need much longer for full charge.




Same hear.


----------



## miketlse

I guess no-one is following this thread tonight, but there is an ex-demo Mojo on sale for 377euros from Son-video in France.
  
http://www.son-video.com/destockages#DOM3 
  
 I bought my Mojo ex-demo from them a few months ago, and it was as-new condition.


----------



## bobeau

greenbow said:


> I reported quite a few pages ago that my new Mojo was taking six hours and twenty minutes to charge. (This is a full charge and left until the charging light goes off.) Following Rob's post about four hours being the main charge, and going into trickle charge. I tested it by charging for only four hours. When I have done this, and then switched the unit on, it has a green light on the charge indicator.
> 
> When left to charge fully though, I get a blue light and a good long one. Then very long green and yellow.
> 
> My charger is 1A. It's powerful enough to charge and play at the same time, not that I do. (I mean I could probably set up a simple circuit to test the current from this charger. However I think it's pulling 1A or close.


 
  
 It is quite possible it's well below 1A unless it's OEM or a well-known brand.  I recently picked an Anker 2 port charger (w/ 2amps each port) and from I saw on a variety of reviews for chargers on Amazon is someone would actually test the charger being sold and find it far below spec.     Like .7 for a 1 amp charger, 1.4 for a 2.1 amp, etc.  
  
 That said, from my Anker 2A charger 6 hours feels about right.  I've only depleted it fully twice so I need to instrument it.


----------



## Soundizer

Curious to know how Mojo will handle MQA files, now apparently available via Tidal HIFI Streaming. 

http://www.techradar.com/news/tidal-becomes-a-music-master-is-the-first-to-offer-hi-res-mqa-music-streaming


----------



## Mython

soundizer said:


> Curious to know how Mojo will handle MQA files, now apparently available via Tidal HIFI Streaming.
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/tidal-becomes-a-music-master-is-the-first-to-offer-hi-res-mqa-music-streaming


 
  
  
 I must make it explicitly clear that I am _*not* _speaking for Chord Electronics, with what follows. This is *my* personal perception of it; not that of Chord Electronics'.
  
  
 As I understand it, Mojo will play MQA files just as *any* non-MQA DAC would play them - by ignoring the MQA-encoded portion, and successfully playing the non-MQA portion of the MQA files. Or, to put it more accurately, Mojo doesn't even _see_ the MQA encoding - all it sees is the PCM data stream that is being fed to it by whatever transport device one happens to be using.
  
 That being the case, you'll still hear music, at high quality, but not hear the _full_ amount of data encoded in the file, because the transport device, upstream of Mojo, will not be communicating anything out of the ordinary to Mojo.
  
 MQA promoters may consider that not decoding the MQA-encoded portion of an MQA file may yield a moderately-reduced fidelity of playback, but it's important to bear in mind that, aside from the promotional articles and media fanfare implying that it may be the next revolution in high quality music delivery, MQA has not been wholly embraced by the music industry, at this point in time. Adoption has been quite slow, thus far, and it's still under consideration by hi-fi manufacturers around the world. Is the emperor wearing a revolutionary new cutting-edge suit, or is he completely stark-naked? The jury appears to still be out, on that one, so we'll just have to wait and see what happens, in the fullness of time. If MQA makes a substantial, night-&-day, difference, then I can't help but scratch my head about why every DAC manufacturer around the world isn't clamouring to jump on the bandwagon as fast as their little legs can carry them. It seems a bit of a mystery.
  
  
 One thing I do know is that Chord place an extremely high priority on pursuing absolute fidelity.
  
 I am not, personally, convinced that that priority is necessarily quite so high on Tidal's agenda. MQA may or may not be helpful in improving the fidelity of Tidal's streamed audio, but, as far as I am aware, it has yet to be definitively proven, so I don't suppose Chord feel they should be taking their lead from Tidal, with regard to how to obtain maximum fidelity to the original analogue waveform.
  
 Personally, I would feel more concerned about whether an album has been well-recorded and well-mastered than about whether it has had MQA encoding applied, but each to their own


----------



## fluidz

maxh22 said:


> That looks like it will work too. It may even be a better long term solution.




Just an update, bought this exact model. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01KLBKQBK/ref=pe_1909131_77697001_tnp_email_TE_AMZLdp_1

Works perfectly. Sound/video quality seems to be unaffected and I've not noticed any delay. Great solution for connecting a slim ps4 to a Mojo.


----------



## Mython

fluidz said:


> maxh22 said:
> 
> 
> > fluidz said:
> ...


 
  
  
 I presume it does, but I have to ask:    does it convey to Mojo the correct sample-rate of the original digital file?


----------



## flipper203

With the same player is there a difference between playing a song through optical out and mojo or USB dac and mojo? For example on the ak 100mk2? Usb will bypass Mojo dac?


----------



## Mython

flipper203 said:


> With the same player is there a difference between playing a song through optical out and mojo or USB dac and mojo? For example on the ak 100mk2? Usb will bypass Mojo dac?


 
  
  
  
 You cannot bypass Mojos DAC.
  
 Regardless of whether you use Optical, Co-axial, or USB connections to Mojo, the digital signal will always be processed by Mojos DAC and the resulting analogue signal will be output through Mojos analogue 3.5mm headphone sockets
  
 The only way to bypass Mojos DAC is to disconnect Mojo, switch it off, and put it back in the box


----------



## flipper203

Ok so no difference between optical and usb output to Mojo in sound restitution at the end?


----------



## Currawong

x relic x said:


> Interesting that recently Tyll of Innerfidelity has been wondering if soundstage width is more a factor of frequency response than he previously thought, noted in his Utopia review and again in his ETHER Flow review. I would agree it's a factor as well, whatever the source of the brightness, or comparatively reduced mid range, it seems to have a great effect on perceived soundstage width at the ear. With the Mojo's smooth treble and clear mids I completely understand why some feel the soundstage is more narrow. FWIW, I find most other gear to have much less depth and too wide soundstage making it sound flat to me, but that's just my perspective. Good thing there is a lot of different sounding gear and headphones for everyone.


 
  
 I've seen circuits tweaked to give less channel separation in the bass and treble, resulting in what one would perceive as a larger soundstage.  A large part of our perception of distance is connected with frequency, so a darker/warmer sound signature will be perceived as such, since high frequencies drop off fastest at distance.
  


flipper203 said:


> With the same player is there a difference between playing a song through optical out and mojo or USB dac and mojo? For example on the ak 100mk2? Usb will bypass Mojo dac?


 
  
 This might help you: http://www.head-fi.org/a/audio-connections-between-components-digital-and-analogue
  
 Digital connection: Transmits a computer data representation (0's and 1's) which has to be converted to analog before it can be played back through speakers or headphones.
 Analog connection: Transmits the signal that is the electrical equivalent of an actual sound, which can be connected to a speaker or headphone and will be turned into sound waves.


----------



## Mython

flipper203 said:


> Ok so no difference between optical and usb output to Mojo in sound restitution at the end?


 
  
  
 It depends on how much RF interference you have where you use Mojo.
  
 You might get _slightly_ smoother sound quality if you use optical connection, because it doesn't pick-up RFI and therefore cannot convey it to the analogue sections in Mojos circuitry.
  
 You can read more about this in *post #3* (look for the sub-section entitled '*Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts (Mojos designer) \ Informative posts by Rob Watts*')


----------



## flipper203

Thks I ll have a look at it


----------



## GreenBow

Did some folk conclude then that new Mojo turn off after signal absent for ten minutes? Only I was sure Rob W said otherwise.
  
 Sorry if I have misunderstood or missed the point, only I have been tired recently. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rwelles

greenbow said:


> Did some folk conclude then that new Mojo turn off after signal absent for ten minutes? Only I was sure Rob W said otherwise.
> 
> Sorry if I have misunderstood or missed the point, only I have been tired recently. Thanks in advance.


 

 I tried it last night with my new Mojo (w/ graphic between hp outputs). Connected it to my M1, played a couple of songs, then turned off the M1. The power button on the Mojo went out and the volume buttons were still lit. After 30 min., the Mojo did not turn off.
  
 This is with USB. I suppose it's possible that optical or coax may behave differently.


----------



## Bengkia369

Seems like the new Mojo "auto off" function is a hoax?


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

bengkia369 said:


> Seems like the new Mojo "auto off" function is a hoax?


 

 Nope it's real, at least it is on my unit (46xxx). I've already said this but anyway... Assuming all the new units function the same; auto shut off works when using the optical input but NOT the USB. Even if power button light is off (indicating no input source) if USB is plugged in there's no auto shut off. No idea re Coax.
 Within a hi-fi set up it's actually pretty annoying; after I play an album I have to be pretty quick about playing another one otherwise the Mojo shuts off, and then I have to get up, go over and power it on again (I play music via Apple Remote App). I may switch back to USB for this reason.


----------



## Jozurr

bulbsofpassion said:


> Nope it's real, at least it is on my unit (46xxx). I've already said this but anyway... Assuming all the new units function the same; auto shut off works when using the optical input but NOT the USB. Even if power button light is off (indicating no input source) if USB is plugged in there's no auto shut off. No idea re Coax.
> Within a hi-fi set up it's actually pretty annoying; after I play an album I have to be pretty quick about playing another one otherwise the Mojo shuts off, and then I have to get up, go over and power it on again (I play music via Apple Remote App). I may switch back to USB for this reason.


 
  
 It's sad that it doesn't stay on standby and power up again once it get's signal again. I'd hate to turn that thing on every time I want to use it, if Im using it as a desktop dac with a constant charge.


----------



## EagleWings

Its here people:
  
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/product/poly/
  
 and the Head-Fi thread is here as well:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/831347/chord-electronics-poly-add-on-microsd-and-wireless-module-for-mojo#post_13145452


----------



## fluidz

mython said:


> I presume it does, but I have to ask:    does it convey to Mojo the correct sample-rate of the original digital file?





I fired up Amazon Prime Video and played a bit of Destiny, and the color remained constant - Orange.


----------



## BB 808

eaglewings said:


> Its here people:
> 
> http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/product/poly/
> 
> ...



Awesome. Can't wait to buy one.


----------



## Mediahound

mediahound said:


> Chord Poly video:


----------



## Dobrescu George

Chord have announced a Hugo2?


----------



## Mediahound

dobrescu george said:


> Chord have announced a Hugo2?


 
 Yep:
  


chordelectronics said:


> ​  ​ ​
> *The wait is over....*​  ​ *Chord Electronics is proud to present three new breakthrough products at CES 2017 for sale in early 2017:*​ *-*​ * - Poly, Hugo 2 and Blu Mk II -*​  ​ ​ *Connect. Play. Go. Poly is the instant wireless network streaming upgrade module for Mojo featuring Bluetooth, Wi-Fi and unlimited Micro SD card removable storage*​  ​ *Follow the official thread: HERE*​  ​  ​  ​ ​
> ​ ​
> 
> ...


----------



## headwhacker

To me Poly is the most interesting. Making Mojo a lot more flexible and usuable.  Hugo2 not much.


----------



## gikigill

Selling my under 50 hours of usage Mojo if anyone's interested.


----------



## howdy

gikigill said:


> Selling my under 50 hours of usage Mojo if anyone's interested.



At the price of the Poly I may sell mine as well. The price is a joke!


----------



## gikigill

I'm serious, willing to do a good price too. Buying a DAP now.


----------



## faw88

gikigill said:


> I'm serious, willing to do a good price too. Buying a DAP now.


 

 Onkyo DP-X1 is the way to go.


----------



## gikigill

Looks like it.


----------



## NaiveSound

Disappointing that this high cost Poly doesn't have a small screen... Or at least forward /pause/rewind buttons built in.... Using the phone.... I'll keep my moto g1 as transport, does it all... For 30$...lol....sad....but p{r anyway


----------



## jwbrent

I don't quite get the reason why some are considering selling their Mojo because of the price on the Poly. The British pound is worth 20-25% less than when the Mojo came out. I imagine the 499 pound retail will translate to a $599 US retail.


----------



## qrtas

I don't quite understand the purpose of the poly. Doesn't a phone do all those functions already and more? And in the end you still need to use the phone any way, because the poly doesn't have a screen.


----------



## gikigill

I wanted an all in one but by the time I'm done with it all, I'm looking at $2000 AUD. 
The Mojo sounds great and the Poly will have decent functionality, just not $2000 worth of greatness and functionality.


----------



## Bengkia369

faw88 said:


> Onkyo DP-X1 is the way to go.




Please bro Onkyo DP-X1 is nothing impressive here, if he sell off his Mojo and get DP-X1, I'm pretty sure he will be extremely disappointed.


----------



## sodesuka

You don't have to stack your mojo with your phone now. You can keep it in your pocket while you control the playback with your phone, you can even stream spotify or tidal to it. You don't have to struggle with half-assed UI of most DAPs and it can and probably will be very easily updated to get better over time via play store.
  
 If you use your Mojo as a desktop, now you don't even need a PC to play your music, and you don't even have to get off your comfy couch to control your playlist just, whip out your phone.
  
  
 My only disappointment is the high price and the no rudimentary hw control for that time when you just want to quickly shuffle, but aside from that Chord has outdone themselves with this piece of engineering marvel imo.


----------



## NaiveSound

sodesuka said:


> You don't have to stack your mojo with your phone now. You can keep it in your pocket while you control the playback with your phone, you can even stream spotify or tidal to it. You don't have to struggle with half-assed UI of most DAPs and it can and probably will be very easily updated to get better over time via play store.
> 
> If you use your Mojo as a desktop, now you don't even need a PC to play your music, and you don't even have to get off your comfy couch to control your playlist just, whip out your phone.
> 
> ...




My mojo is attached to my moto g1 and the moto g1 can do the same thing as the very expensive Poly... Actually it can even do more... But.... Damn...


----------



## faw88

bengkia369 said:


> Please bro Onkyo DP-X1 is nothing impressive here, if he sell off his Mojo and get DP-X1, I'm pretty sure he will be extremely disappointed.


 
  
 Yep, He'll be quite disappointed with the Annoying Extra screen and android OS, Dual Built-In Sabre DAC's, Dual-ESS Amps With Standard Balanced and Active Control Ground (ACG) Modes, Support For MQA format along with DSD 11.2. Dual Micro SD Card Slots.
  
 I'm sure He'd Rather just pay $200 MORE and get a Clip-on bluetooth/sd accessory for his mojo instead Right? and control everything with his phone in the end.


----------



## sodesuka

naivesound said:


> My mojo is attached to my moto g1 and the moto g1 can do the same thing as the very expensive Poly... Actually it can even do more... But.... Damn...


 

 You're buying the convenience of not having to have that stack in your pocket just to play music. My phone can do the same too but it's honestly annoying for me how bulky the whole setup and how inconvenient it is just to do things with it. What can your phone do that poly can't do by the way?


----------



## harpo1

sodesuka said:


> You're buying the convenience of not having to have that stack in your pocket just to play music. My phone can do the same too but it's honestly annoying for me how bulky the whole setup and how inconvenient it is just to do things with it. What can your phone do that poly can't do by the way?


 
 You still have to carry a phone around with you so what's your point?


----------



## sodesuka

harpo1 said:


> You still have to carry a phone around with you so what's your point?


 

 Uuuh, yes, I have my phone with me all the time when I'm outside, you don't?


----------



## costinstn

I'm guessing some people don't know the price for a good streamer...And btw, Mojo is about 10 times more expensive than a Dragonfly let's say. Nobody complained about that...Because it has great sound quality. 
 Try to look this way...Poly is half the price of a Pioneer network streamer. You already have a great DAC(Mojo) and as an added benefit, you can take it with you for a walk in the park....


----------



## harpo1

sodesuka said:


> Uuuh, yes, I have my phone with me all the time when I'm outside, you don't?


 
 My point is now you have to have one more device.  No I don't want to use my phone for playing music and eating through it's battery.  Plus your point was no longer needing to carry a stack.  Well now you have an additional item to carry.


----------



## Dithyrambes

you realize....you are praising the addon that costs more than the actual dac? LOL?


----------



## harpo1

costinstn said:


> I'm guessing some people don't know the price for a good streamer...And btw, Mojo is about 10 times more expensive than a Dragonfly let's say. Nobody complained about that...Because it has great sound quality.
> Try to look this way...Poly is half the price of a Pioneer network streamer. You already have a great DAC(Mojo) and as an added benefit, you can take it with you for a walk in the park....


 
 It's an sd card reader and a wifi/bluetooth module.


----------



## gikigill

Yup, my HTC 10 feeds the Mojo and I wanted a standalone DAP but with the controls handled by a phone, it's unnecessary complexity. 

Mojo after all stands for Mobile Joy.
Now I get to carry 3 devices instead of 2 so no joy there. The price is simply not justified. 

What would have been good is a standalone module that plugs into the Mojo, has Spotify and Tidal and an SD card for local storage. A screen to manage it all and I would happily pay the price. It's worth more than some top notch DAPs with less functionality.


----------



## sodesuka

harpo1 said:


> My point is now you have to have one more device.  No I don't want to use my phone for playing music and eating through it's battery.  Plus your point was no longer needing to carry a stack.  Well now you have an additional item to carry.


 

 Huh... I have to have one more device when I'm buying Mojo anyway. The phone is just a control for Mojo if you use the MPD mode (as in it controls the poly's playing the music in SD card) and it doesn't need to be connected to it all the time so the battery drain concern is annulled if you're doing it like that.
  
 I don't understand your last sentence. Having a stack always means to have an additional item to carry in the first place.


----------



## Bengkia369

faw88 said:


> Yep, He'll be quite disappointed with the Annoying Extra screen and android OS, Dual Built-In Sabre DAC's, Dual-ESS Amps With Standard Balanced and Active Control Ground (ACG) Modes[COLOR=5A5A5A],[/COLOR] Support For MQA format along with DSD 11.2. Dual Micro SD Card Slots.
> 
> I'm sure He'd Rather just pay $200 MORE and get a Clip-on bluetooth/sd accessory for his mojo instead Right? and control everything with his phone in the end.




What I mean sound quality wise DP-X1 is not a match with Mojo not even in the same league. 
To me, DP-X1 sounds very artificial and digital (many of my audiophile friends share the same findings as me). 
If you really want a DAP, I would recommend Opus #2 instead, it's really very good sounding machine and it's so much cheaper than a AK380 yet the sound quality is up there. 
With my Audio Technica Ck100pro and Final Audio Fibass, it's taking female vocals into the next level! Of course it does sounds great on other genes as well.


----------



## harpo1

sodesuka said:


> Huh... I have to have one more device when I'm buying Mojo anyway. The phone is just a control for Mojo if you use the MPD mode (as in it controls the poly's playing the music in SD card) and it doesn't need to be connected to it all the time so the battery drain concern is annulled if you're doing it like that.
> 
> I don't understand your last sentence. Having a stack always means to have an additional item to carry in the first place.


 
 Let's see.  Prior to Poly.  You have the mojo & phone.  Now you have to carry mojo, phone and poly.


----------



## Dithyrambes

costinstn said:


> I'm guessing some people don't know the price for a good streamer...And btw, Mojo is about 10 times more expensive than a Dragonfly let's say. Nobody complained about that...Because it has great sound quality.
> Try to look this way...Poly is half the price of a Pioneer network streamer. You already have a great DAC(Mojo) and as an added benefit, you can take it with you for a walk in the park....


 
 raspberry pi 3? Lol


----------



## sodesuka

harpo1 said:


> Let's see.  Prior to Poly.  You have the mojo & phone.  Now you have to carry mojo, phone and poly.


 

 Oh touche. But Mojo and Poly are still probably smaller than most DAP, much less DAPs that sound as good as Mojo (if there's even any), so it's still like carrying your phone and a big dap for me. Plus the convenience of never struggling with half-assed UIs and never taking one of the devices out of my pocket if I'm outside. Is that worth the price of admission? Well, that's subjective.


----------



## Jozurr

So I doubt anyone is going to use the SD card reader without a screen and playback options. So essentially I'd be paying USD 599 to add wifi/bluetooth to the mojo? why? To get rid of one interconnect? Would you guys pay USD 4K to get rid of the LCD4's cable as well?
  
 I don't get it.


----------



## faw88

bengkia369 said:


> What I mean sound quality wise DP-X1 is not a match with Mojo not even in the same league.
> To me, DP-X1 sounds very artificial and digital (many of my audiophile friends with the same findings as me).
> If you really want a DAP, I would recommend Opus #2 instead, it's really very good sounding machine and it's so much cheaper than a AK380 yet the sound quality is up there.
> With my Audio Technica Ck100pro and Final Audio Fibass, it's taking female vocals into the next level! Of course it does sounds great on other genes as well.


 
  
  
 Yes, You're right about the sound quality of the Onkyo compared to the Mojo. But I'm not talking about getting a DP-X1A instead of the mojo, I'm Talking about getting one instead of the Poly which is priced more than the onkyo. You can connect it to your Mojo and get all the features the poly has to offer PLUS the DAP features of DP-X1A.


----------



## Audio-Phile

Sorry to derail this very interesting conversation on the Poly (which I do plan on getting, as it finally allows me to take the stack and keep it separate from the phone), but I do have a quick question for those who use just the Mojo on its own sometimes.
  
 I'm currently mulling over the idea of picking up a Ray Samuels Intruder (and will likely pull the trigger) - but for now I use the Mojo on its own to power my HD700s from my iPhone 7 Plus, iPad Pro 12.9, and Mac.  Have noticed that on many tracks, once pushed to loud volume levels (often within the range I'd like to listen), I hear intense clipping, especially at low frequencies.  It's bad enough that it sounds like the drivers in the HD700s are going to tear themselves.  I hadn't noticed this before, but I'm doubting that it's the HD700s.  This is partly what prompted me to pursue a mobile amp to use along with the Mojo, the other part being that I'd like to pick up a pair of LCD3s in the very near future, and maybe someday a pair of LCD4s.
  
 Anyone else notice clipping at what seems like not-too-crazy volume levels?


----------



## Bengkia369

faw88 said:


> Yes, You're right about the sound quality of the Onkyo compared to the Mojo. But I'm not talking about getting a DP-X1A instead of the mojo, I'm Talking about getting one instead of the Poly which is priced more than the onkyo. You can connect it to your Mojo and get all the features the poly has to offer PLUS the DAP features of DP-X1A.




Poly is much more convenient I think, you can choose a song on the phone screen without even taking out the Mojo/Poly.
Mojo/Poly pairing looks do much neater compared to those huge ugly stacks.


----------



## faw88

bengkia369 said:


> Poly is much more convenient I think, you can choose a song on the phone screen without even taking out the Mojo/Poly.
> Mojo/Poly pairing looks do much neater compared to those huge ugly stacks.


 

 Once again, I'm not saying the poly is useless, BUT I'm not willing to pay $650 for it. That doesn't mean I don't want it, Its a brilliant accessory to the mojo. The SD Card was much needed and chord had always said they'd make a bluetooth/wireless streaming add-on in the future thats the reason I bought the mojo over many other options. My Only Gripe is the Price. its ridiculous, It feels like chord is very disconnected from the kind of customers who bought a mojo compared to the customers who would buy a dave or hugo, Frankly its disrespectful. 
  
 If I'm Spending $650 I'd rather get something like a Standalone DAP with WAY more functionality. That is the ONLY point I'm making. Its MORE expensive than the mojo itself. It should've been in the $250-300 range. If it were priced reasonably, I'm sure every mojo owner would have instantly bought one. But at the current pricing, I doubt maybe even 10-15% of current mojo owners would buy it.


----------



## jarnopp

dithyrambes said:


> you realize....you are praising the addon that costs more than the actual dac? LOL?




Less than 3 hours in...

So, quality camera lenses generally cost more than cameras, right?

But, here's my dilemma / current thinking: I recently bought a wireless, portable External HD (1TB Asus Wireless Duo, but there are others) which stream using its own wifi network. I can use the Asus app or a 3rd party app like Evermusic to connect to the drive, like a NAS. It sounds great streaming CD quality music, but I don't know if I could find a HD app that would work. Nearly all my music is lossless or AIFF though, so not a big deal and Mojo sounds great on red book. 

Current chain: Wireless Duo -> (wifi) -> iPhone -> (USB) -> Mojo -> headphones -- all on battery, so isolated from ps noise. 

I find the price high in absolute terms, considering the Wireless hard drive was $150, though I realize it is a lot bigger and not as elegant,etc. but I totally get the design and engineering and would have no issues justifying the price (welcome to Head-Fi...)

Question is, would this chain sound better (and why):
Wireless Duo (or other source) -> (wifi) -> Mojo/Poly -> headphones

I believe the HD streaming using the Evermusic app is bit perfect, but don't have absolute confirmation. I also believe the Mojo/Poly on wifi (on Bluetooth?) would also be bit perfect. 

In my setup, or most, you don't save much using the module, since you need a source, unless you are using the SD card, which I also could find convenient. Or, if you stream from Tidal, etc, but then you are not saving phone battery life, since you are streaming wifi or Bluetooth from that, and not just controlling the Poly. 

I think we should focus on solutions. The price is the price, and I believe Chord prices based on multiple of hardware costs, not simply marketing considerations. But either way, it works for you or doesn't I'm just trying to figure out if it works better for me...primarily better sound but also, is it more convenient? And, if you are going to go HD, then maybe it's the best game in town?

Time will tell, but I do see myself eventually trying this, for convenience if nothing else. 

PS: Now there are a lot of threads for Mojo...it was nice when it was all kept in one (BIG) thread (vs something like the Cavalli LC mass of threads), so I'm going to concentrate here.


----------



## NaiveSound

jozurr said:


> So I doubt anyone is going to use the SD card reader without a screen and playback options. So essentially I'd be paying USD 599 to add wifi/bluetooth to the mojo? why? To get rid of one interconnect? Would you guys pay USD 4K to get rid of the LCD4's cable as well?
> 
> I don't get it.




Exactly.... What a shame... What a loss... 

A cheap transport phone with otg/SD support can do this if you just velcro together.... I mean... It can be done with under 50$. It's just a ripoff... A total rip (since it costs more than the mojo) 

What a joke!


----------



## Dobrescu George

naivesound said:


> Exactly.... What a shame... What a loss...
> 
> A cheap transport phone with otg/SD support can do this if you just velcro together.... I mean... It can be done with under 50$. It's just a ripoff... A total rip (since it costs more than the mojo)
> 
> What a joke!


 
  
  
 Didn't see the price tag before 
  
 Maybe it has it's own sonic improvements, since all sources did change the sound of Mojo, what if this add-on will have best sound from all transports used before?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 There's gotta be a reason for the price since Chord clearly made Mojo for the audiophile on a budget.


----------



## jarnopp

naivesound said:


> Exactly.... What a shame... What a loss...
> 
> A cheap transport phone with otg/SD support can do this if you just velcro together.... I mean... It can be done with under 50$. It's just a ripoff... A total rip (since it costs more than the mojo)
> 
> What a joke!




Well, on the Dave thread, they are singing the oraises of Chord's other announcement...a new CD player with 1 million taps...that costs S much as Dave. So, again, depends only on what it does for you and what it costs them to make. YMMV.


----------



## NaiveSound

dobrescu george said:


> Didn't see the price tag before
> 
> Maybe it has it's own sonic improvements, since all sources did change the sound of Mojo, what if this add-on will have best sound from all transports used before?
> 
> There's gotta be a reason for the price since Chord clearly made Mojo for the audiophile on a budget.




I guess so, if it's truly the best sound as transport then it definitely has value in general, so far it only has value to some that now enjoy carrying 3 devices and the loss of 600 to 700$ isn't a burden...


----------



## hellfire8888

faw88 said:


> Once again, I'm not saying the poly is useless, BUT I'm not willing to pay $650 for it. That doesn't mean I don't want it, Its a brilliant accessory to the mojo. The SD Card was much needed and chord had always said they'd make a bluetooth/wireless streaming add-on in the future thats the reason I bought the mojo over many other options. My Only Gripe is the Price. its ridiculous, It feels like chord is very disconnected from the kind of customers who bought a mojo compared to the customers who would buy a dave or hugo, Frankly its disrespectful.
> 
> If I'm Spending $650 I'd rather get something like a Standalone DAP with WAY more functionality. That is the ONLY point I'm making. Its MORE expensive than the mojo itself. It should've been in the $250-300 range. If it were priced reasonably, I'm sure every mojo owner would have instantly bought one. But at the current pricing, I doubt maybe even 10-15% of current mojo owners would buy it.


 
 I am totally agreeing with your points!! The price is crazy expensive. They should give huge discount for existing mojo owners!
 I dont mind paying that much if it is going to improve the SQ by a margin but to pay that amount just to get rid of the cables...emm emm no thanks. 
  
 I would rather top up a bit and buy an ibasso DX200 at USD8xx


----------



## sodesuka

It probably would be the best sounding transport for Mojo if you play through the SD card since there's no interference from anything like screen, and other background processes like in a phone. For streaming though, I'm not sure.
  
  


naivesound said:


> I guess so, if it's truly the best sound as transport then it definitely has value in general, so far it only has value to some that now enjoy carrying 3 devices and the loss of 600 to 700$ isn't a burden...


 

 And for people who don't enjoy having 2" bulge in their pocket. 
  
 Also, if you use a phone as a transport, it means taking out the stack whenever you need the phone, that's a big nope for me.


----------



## NaiveSound

sodesuka said:


> It probably would be the best sounding transport for Mojo if you play through the SD card since there's no interference from anything like screen, and other background processes like in a phone. For streaming though, I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You'll just have a (xinch) longer bulge instead of fatter 

(I use velcro and moto g1) and the bulge is under 1 inch


----------



## ray-dude

The pricing strategy and target market for Poly are both very unclear to me. Ditto a 1M tap(!) upsampler that is tied to a CD player and still requires a monster DAC instead of having an analog output stage. Again who is the target market here?

That being said, I'm very happy with the stock Mojo. Seeing far more posts wanting to sell their Mojo than actual units for sale. For the right price, I'll get one for my brother and make his 2017


----------



## lbbef

If there's a Hugo 2, when's the Mojo 2 coming?


----------



## canali

glad to hear that I'll be keeping my mojo/extender/iPod touch 6.
Does everything I want ...streams Tidal, plays FLAC, etc


----------



## lbbef

Regarding the price of the Poly, I think we can look at it 2 ways.

If we compare the Mojo + Poly stack to a AK DAP with similar functionality (thru AK Connect), the price wouldn't seem too out of place.

But if we were to compare the Poly's price relative to the Mojo's price, then it wouldn't seem too out of place.

So I guess we would have to see how this add on performs as a transport for our beloved Mojo.


----------



## gikigill

AK, as overpriced they are at least have 100% independent operation, a screen, storage, streaming and don't need a stack. The Poly Mojo combo is nowhere near as integrated.


----------



## Jozurr

While I wait for my Liquid Glass to come back, I've hooked the Mojo as a dac/preamp to my power amp (225W into 8 ohms) which is hooked up to my HE-6. Sounds sweet!


----------



## TheTrace

Yeah I found little sense in selling mojo on the grounds that the add on was excessively expensive. It is an add on after all, the product you initially came to love (like/tolerate/etc) didn't change any before or after today.

However they'll easily find homes, so be it.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Whiffffff.... that's the sound of Chord swinging and missing.


----------



## sodesuka

naivesound said:


> You'll just have a (xinch) longer bulge instead of fatter
> 
> (I use velcro and moto g1) and the bulge is under 1 inch


 

 Well that's physically impossible since mojo is 0.86" tall and moto g1 is 0.46" tall, but I'm not going to debate about semantic here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, it looks to me the problem is more about the price which I can understand. I'm probably not buying one anytime soon too.


----------



## music4mhell

sodesuka said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > You'll just have a (xinch) longer bulge instead of fatter
> ...


 
 I am using Hidizs AP60 as transport which is only $80 and it's 1/3 size of Mojo..


----------



## Jozurr

music4mhell said:


> I am using Hidizs AP60 as transport which is only $80 and it's 1/3 size of Mojo..


 
  
 Sorry that has a screen so it's not good enough. You need to go shuffle.


----------



## sodesuka

My phone has a screen too, probably better than most DAPs.


----------



## music4mhell

jozurr said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > I am using Hidizs AP60 as transport which is only $80 and it's 1/3 size of Mojo..
> ...


 
 But it's fulfilling my requirements, i am satisfied ! I only care abt SQ, even something has the worst UI, i will be happy to live with that.


----------



## lurk

jarnopp said:


> So, quality camera lenses generally cost more than cameras, right?


 
  
  
 tht's a terrible analogy.
 In photography camera bodies are more like the add on vs lenses. IMO *insert smiley*


----------



## headwhacker

lurk said:


> tht's a terrible analogy.
> In photography camera bodies are more like the add on vs lenses. IMO *insert smiley*


 
 While I'll agree that Camera/lenses is a terrible analogy. Yours doesn't make sense either, in Photography, you can't use the Body without the lens and vise versa. That alone can't be compared to Mojo/Polly. Polly is totally useless without mojo. But the opposite is not necessarily true. Camera bodies/lens have different price points. Depending of features, build quality, etc. You can have a very expensive body but cheaper lens and/or vise versa.


----------



## music4mhell

headwhacker said:


> lurk said:
> 
> 
> > tht's a terrible analogy.
> ...


 
 Also you can use one camera lense with other cameras.. but Poly can't be used anything other than Mojo...


----------



## lurk

headwhacker said:


> While I'll agree that Camera/lenses is a terrible analogy. Yours doesn't make sense either, in Photography, you can't use the Body without the lens and vise versa. That alone can't be compared to Mojo/Polly. Polly is totally useless without mojo. But the opposite is not necessarily true. Camera bodies/lens have different price points. Depending of features, build quality, etc. You can have a very expensive body but cheaper lens and/or vise versa.


 
  
  


music4mhell said:


> Also you can use one camera lense with other cameras.. but Poly can't be used anything other than Mojo...


 
  
 well, just end it a the analogy part shall we?
  
 *insert more smiley*


----------



## mpickup

My "Audiophile Rebirth" last year was Pono Player / Mojo / Roon / Parasound HINT
  
 As nice as MacBook Pro -> HINT is...
  
 Poly/Mojo as Roon Ready is exactly what I need.


----------



## rkt31

can that attachement be used as steamer with other dacs too like hugo ? imho using a phone with the attachment doe not make much sense. i am happy with fiio x3 2gen to mojo.


----------



## jmills8

rkt31 said:


> can that attachement be used as steamer with other dacs too like hugo ? imho using a phone with the attachment doe not make much sense. i am happy with fiio x3 2gen to mojo.


Phone + Mojo sounds a lot better than X3 + Mojo.


----------



## Naugrim

rkt31 said:


> can that attachement be used as steamer with other dacs too like hugo ? imho using a phone with the attachment doe not make much sense. i am happy with fiio x3 2gen to mojo.


 
 I feel the opposite. I hate the brick that results from stacking..and the cables too... I can sit and play with my phone will streaming music..so glad I don't have to get a dap.


----------



## Barndoor

grumpyoldguy said:


> Whiffffff.... that's the sound of Chord swinging and missing.



Lol - my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Slaphead

Staying with this lens analogy for one moment (yes, it's a very bad one)

There's a reason why good lenses cost so much, and if you ever saw how much precision engineering goes into them you'd also understand. You have multiple glass elements of which some move when zooming or focusing and if anything is a fraction of a millimetre out then the lens simply won't function correctly. That takes some severe engineering ability and production costs.

The Poly on the other hand, from first glance, doesn't actually appear to contain anything that can't be manufactured by a Chinese or Taiwanese facility for a couple of bucks a piece from off the shelf components, or even as a single SoC (in fact I'm sure you can purchase an off the shelf SoC that already does everything needed here). OK there's firmware development and app development to be considered, and then the cost of the Aluminium housing. However that does not make the value of the Poly anywhere near the price being asked for it. In fact I'm sitting here confused as hell as to how this little add-on could possibly cost more than my iPod Touch 128GB which packs in way more technology than it would appear the Poly does. There is, of course, economies of scale to consider, but even so the price of the Poly simply does not compute. Maybe the Poly contains some secret source in terms of upsampling technology, but hang on, we've already been told to leave that to the Mojo anyway.

Now I'm in the fortunate position where I don't actually need to complain about the cost of this device - in fact I'm slap bang in the middle demographic of what I would imagine a typical Chord customer would be. However, I look for value for money in the things that I buy, and I'm really not seeing it here. As an aside I don't see much, if any, value for money in "Summit-Fi" in general, but that's another discussion.

I know that a lot of people here had to really save for a Mojo, a marvellous device I might add, but I can't help thinking this Poly is just price gouging, and has really annoyed a lot of people who did have to scrimp and save for a Mojo.

Sorry Chord, but I really hope some Chinese manufacturer comes along and provides the same or similar functionality for a fraction of the price. Given that the Mojo is a class compliant USB audio device it would be child's play for the Chinese, or anybody else with good electronics knowledge, to do this.


----------



## harpo1

jmills8 said:


> Phone + Mojo sounds a lot better than X3 + Mojo.


 
 There might be one or two phones that sound better but that is debatable.  The X3ii sounds better as a transport then every phone I have tried.


----------



## headwhacker

slaphead said:


> Staying with this lens analogy for one moment (yes, it's a very bad one)
> 
> There's a reason why good lenses cost so much, and if you ever saw how much precision engineering goes into them you'd also understand. You have multiple glass elements of which some move when zooming or focusing and if anything is a fraction of a millimetre out then the lens simply won't function correctly. That takes some severe engineering ability and production costs.
> 
> ...


 
 Speaking of which, I think someone with a 3D printer did make his own version of the Polly using a Raspberry Pi kit and slap in a Full SD Card. Perhaps he can make more of it and sell it to Mojo owners.


----------



## Slaphead

headwhacker said:


> Speaking of which, I think someone with a 3D printer did make his own version of the Polly using a Raspberry Pi kit and slap in a Full SD Card. Perhaps he can make more of it and sell it to Mojo owners.




Yeah, just as I posted that, I was thinking about the miniscule cost of a Raspberry PI, and how it would be easy for somebody with a bit of programming expertise to replicate the Poly's function.


----------



## headwhacker

slaphead said:


> Yeah, just as I posted that, I was thinking about the miniscule cost of a Raspberry PI, and how it would be easy for somebody with a bit of programming expertise to replicate the Poly's function.


 
 There is an interest obviously, but at the right price. I don't know what chord is thinking.


----------



## music4mhell

I am still not getting how come Addon is priced more than Mojo. Atleast Chord could have made it to same price. 
 Salute to the Market research team  I hope you performed all the statistical tests on sample population properly.


----------



## Slaphead

music4mhell said:


> *I am still not getting how come Addon is priced more than Mojo.* Atleast Chord could have made it to same price.
> Salute to the Market research team  I hope you performed all the statistical tests on sample population properly.




I don't think anybody is, to be quite honest.


----------



## headwhacker

music4mhell said:


> I am still not getting how come Addon is priced more than Mojo. Atleast Chord could have made it to same price.
> Salute to the Market research team  I hope you performed all the statistical tests on sample population properly.


 
 An accessory which cannot do anything on it's own should be priced lower than the main product it is supposed to be extending.


----------



## Ani1000

Waiting for Mojo 2.


----------



## psikey

If it wasn't for the Mojo itself being so good the extra's since are just making Chord look like greedy elitists ! Its as if they realise they sold the Mojo too cheaply and are now trying to get more profit from the extras:
  
 Chord Mojo - £399 .....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Chord Mojo Cable Kit £60....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Chord 90% plastic 10% leather case £65..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Chord Poly £599 ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 What next .....


----------



## Samuel Snoopy

Sorry guys, may be Poly is designed for me, already placed order!


----------



## toears

samuel snoopy said:


> Sorry guys, may be Poly is designed for me, already placed order!


where?


----------



## psikey

samuel snoopy said:


> Sorry guys, may be Poly is designed for me, already placed order!


 
  
 There's always people with more money than sense so I'm sure Chord will sell some.
  
 If I was super rich I'd likely buy one without a 2nd thought to sit along side my Sennheiser Orpheus Headphones !!
  
 But more seriously,  Chord tempted many people who would normally get a a cheaper DAC such as a Dragonfly/Oppo HA-2 to stretch to the Mojo at £399 based on the heritage of the high-end Hugo/Dave without the price. Those same people are now annoyed that the accessories are at the high-end cost range, and unless they are hand made/3D printing each Poly there's no way it should be costing £499.
  
 I'm annoyed because I was really hoping for something like an iPod Nano type add on that was around 10mm thick that sat on top on the Mojo to match its profile/size, adding screen/controls with 2 micros SD card slots with built in wifi/Bluetooth (based on Android OS for streaming too). Now that I would have paid £499 for.
  
 The reason the Mojo was said to be achievable at only £399 is because Chord invested in high tech production lines to shell them out like peas.


----------



## music4mhell

samuel snoopy said:


> Sorry guys, may be Poly is designed for me, already placed order!


 
 i will also order once it's available in India.


----------



## Light - Man

psikey said:


> If it wasn't for the Mojo itself being so good the extra's since are just making Chord look like greedy elitists ! Its as if they realise they sold the Mojo too cheaply and are now trying to get more profit from the extras:
> 
> Chord Mojo - £399 .....
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hugo was £1400 but now Hugo 2 is £1800 ???


----------



## Barndoor

music4mhell said:


> i will also order once it's available in India.


 
  
 Quite interested in why - not judging just interested in your reasons.
 What is the Hidizs AP60 not doing for you that the Poly will?


----------



## music4mhell

barndoor said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > i will also order once it's available in India.
> ...


 
 Well with a lot of research and testing, i got discovered that type of transport, type of digital connect, type of digital cable etc etc.
  
 I can check there is a difference in SQ when i connect Mojo to AP60 and Mojo to Oneplus one (UAPP)..
  
 So i will give a shot to Poly, may be i will get the best sound from all transports available in this world, or may be it will sound worse, who knows... time will reveal


----------



## Zojokkeli

I was hoping Poly would have even a small display to use with the sd-card reader, especially at that price. Can't say that I'm too surprised about the price though, given Chord's usual pricing. I still might get the Poly at some point. I'm just concerned if you can use it normally with your cellphone for example in a plane.


----------



## qrtas

With the price of the Poly, I can buy an extra Mojo, then sell it and spend the money on something 

Oh no! Wait! I just don't buy the Poly and I can spend the money on something else


----------



## Light - Man

zojokkeli said:


> I was hoping Poly would have even a small display to use with the *sd-card reader*, especially at that price. Can't say that I'm too surprised about the price though, given Chord's usual pricing. I still might get the Poly at some point. I'm just concerned if you can use it normally with your cellphone for example in a plane.


 
  
 I suppose we can't blame Chord for testing what the market can bare.
  
 who can we blame - the cats owner or the cat who trusted his owner?


----------



## Zojokkeli

light - man said:


> I suppose we can't blame Chord for testing what the market can bare.
> 
> who can we blame - the cats owner or the cat who trusted his owner?




My limited knowledge in cats tells me they don't really trust their owners, or consider them their owners for that matter.


----------



## Mojo ideas

slaphead said:


> Staying with this lens analogy for one moment (yes, it's a very bad one)
> 
> There's a reason why good lenses cost so much, and if you ever saw how much precision engineering goes into them you'd also understand. You have multiple glass elements of which some move when zooming or focusing and if anything is a fraction of a millimetre out then the lens simply won't function correctly. That takes some severe engineering ability and production costs.
> 
> ...


 I don't think so matey, we fully know the cababilities in china and the are great we are currently working with some good teams there but Poly is in a totally different league and it's at a far higher level. I just don't think you guys are fully understanding Poly's cababilities.


----------



## music4mhell

mojo ideas said:


> slaphead said:
> 
> 
> > Staying with this lens analogy for one moment (yes, it's a very bad one)
> ...


 
 Could you please enlighten us with some insider details about Poly ?
 How it will performs against other transports ? How will be the SQ ? How will be the SQ on bluetooth compare to NAS and SD card ?
 So many queries... please help us


----------



## Arpiben

mojo ideas said:


> I don't think so matey, we fully know the cababilities in china and the are great we are currently working with some good teams there but Poly is in a totally different league and it's at a far higher level. I just don't think you guys are *fully understanding Poly's cababilities*.


 
  
 Well, asap would you mind explaining better the full Poly's capabilities?
 Sorry but with all due respect to everybody involved in Poly's project and what has been achieved I am still missing the value (functionalities) vs price.  
 Let's hope I am on the minority side.
  
 Thanks


----------



## cyclops214

mojo ideas said:


> I don't think so matey, we fully know the cababilities in china and the are great we are currently working with some good teams there but Poly is in a totally different league and it's at a far higher level. I just don't think you guys are fully understanding Poly's cababilities.


 
 Your charging way too much for this device it should not be more thanThe mojo itself That is effing ridiculous.


----------



## Barndoor

I'm in the same boat and would like some assistance in understanding as well.
 Love my Mojo.
  
 Have had sonos at home for 8+ years and am currently using as a transport for my desk top solution as I had a spare unused Connect at the point I purchased the mojo.
 I don't use a laptop with the mojo just my phone or tablet to control. However the power of Sonos is the app that has all streaming providers, radio and access to my NAS and phones music all from one great piece of software. Poly isn't giving us the app. I accept sonos is ten year old technology now (e.g. no HiRes) and not portable, but is half the price.
  
 So for me the poly's benefit would be for portable use.
 I struggle to understand the wireless capabilities when i'm on the go and not on a controllable network.
 Additionally, I struggle to understand how this is technically better than a cheap dap like Shanling M1 or Hidizs AP60 which have bluetooth, card readers and screens.
 Please educate us.


----------



## Ancipital

OK, that is a bit of a hilariously overpriced boondoggle. I no longer use my Mojo at home anyway, it's just for mobile use- but the cost of the Poly is getting close to just importing a Japanese ZX2, if I sold the Mojo. That would be far less clunky (and sound nicer).
  
 I still really enjoy my Mojo through IEMs still, but the stack _is _somewhat clunky. I was holding off buying a DAP to see what Chord had in store. I suppose that now I've seen, and can plan accordingly.


----------



## psikey

mojo ideas said:


> I don't think so matey, we fully know the cababilities in china and the are great we are currently working with some good teams there but Poly is in a totally different league and it's at a far higher level. I just don't think you guys are fully understanding Poly's cababilities.


 
  
 OK, one question I have. Will I be able to play Spotify/Tidal offline content on my smartphone (Android) over to the Mojo/Poly by Wi-Fi and it will then play through the Mojo at the correct 16/44 for example.
  
 So Mojo/Poly in my pocket with my SE846's plugged in then stream Hi-Def audio (over WiFi I assume) file to play correctly out of the Mojo? And if I change track on the phone it works to the Mojo/Poly.


----------



## psikey

ancipital said:


> OK, that is a bit of a hilariously overpriced boondoggle. I no longer use my Mojo at home anyway, it's just for mobile use- but the cost of the Poly is getting close to just importing a Japanese ZX2, if I sold the Mojo. That would be far less clunky (and sound nicer).
> 
> I still really enjoy my Mojo through IEMs still, but the stack _is _somewhat clunky. I was holding off buying a DAP to see what Chord had in store. I suppose that now I've seen, and can plan accordingly.


 
  
 It won't sound nicer. I had a ZX2 and sold it after hearing the Mojo. We may be annoyed at the Poly price but still nothing wrong with the Mojo itself & what we originally bought it for. If I don't buy a Poly the Mojo still works fantastically permanently connected to my Z5mini and sounds better than a ZX2 with my SE846's.


----------



## Ancipital

psikey said:


> It won't sound nicer. I had a ZX2 and sold it after hearing the Mojo. We may be annoyed at the Poly price but still nothing wrong with the Mojo itself & what we originally bought it for. If I don't buy a Poly the Mojo still works fantastically permanently connected to my Z5mini and sounds better than a ZX2 with my SE846's.


 
  
 Yeah, Shure IEMs aren't exactly famous for being revealing or fast, mind you. Those "liquid mids" come at a price. They're nice and relaxing if you're looking for an undemanding listen, mind- there's a place for them in the world.
  
 I'm not a member of the HF Chord fanboy collective, not a member of the Hating Everything Chord On Principle constituent that exists elsewhere, either. However, I don't feel the need to validate my purchase choices by insisting they're best evar in the face of superior alternatives. My Mojo sounds pretty nice, though not as nice as the ZX2, once you kill all the "sound enhancement" rubbish running on it. The detail and slam are annoyingly superior. Try spending some time with one and a pair of Andros or Martians, and the difference becomes fairly hard to ignore.
  
 I have been very happy using my Mojo as a daily commuter source, beyond the clumsy nature of the stack (banded to an old phone in flight mode). It doesn't sound any less good now that Poly is announced. However, waiting to see what Poly did is a factor that has kept me on the Mojo. Whether I will jump now, or this is all just stupid big talk, however, remains to be seen


----------



## psikey

ancipital said:


> Yeah, Shure IEMs aren't exactly famous for being revealing, mind you. Those "liquid mids" come at a price.


 
  
 Is this a joke or sarcasm ??  Have you never heard the SE846's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They still retail for $1000.


----------



## Ancipital

psikey said:


> Is this a joke or sarcasm ??  Have you never heard the SE846's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ah, Head-Fi where audio quality is measured by price tag alone? Gotcha. Try listening to some high end IEMs some time then, if that's how you roll.


----------



## jmills8

psikey said:


> Is this a joke or sarcasm ??  Have you never heard the SE846's :confused_face:  They still retail for $1000.


well maybe for him if shure had 80% less bass and 40% more treble then for him its his version of being neutral and "revealing".


----------



## psikey

ancipital said:


> Ah, Head-Fi where audio quality is measured by price tag alone? Gotcha. Try listening to some high end IEMs some time then, if that's how you roll.


 
  
 I've tried many over the years starting with low priced Klipsch S4i then Klipsch X10i before moving upwards, and only ones I'd likely upgrade to now are the Noble K10UA/Encore. No idea where your coming from.


----------



## Mojo ideas

music4mhell said:


> Could you please enlighten us with some insider details about Poly ?
> How it will performs against other transports ? How will be the SQ ? How will be the SQ on bluetooth compare to NAS and SD card ?
> So many queries... please help us


 we've put out a full press release and had many meeting with them one of the meetings was with Jude and Warren who now fully understand the product Jude will be putting out a very detailed video explanation of all of the features and the ways in which Poly can be used.


----------



## music4mhell

mojo ideas said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please enlighten us with some insider details about Poly ?
> ...


 
 Thank you for your reply. Appreciated.
 Now will wait for Jude's video


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> Poly is much more convenient I think, you can choose a song on the phone screen without even taking out the Mojo/Poly.
> Mojo/Poly pairing looks do much neater compared to those huge ugly stacks.




It won't be as simple as you say by just leaving it in your bag/ pocket, people are forgetting you will have to adjust volume manually which I have to do quite often as track dynamic range varies.


----------



## headwhacker

deftone said:


> It won't be as simple as you say by just leaving it in your bag/ pocket, people are forgetting you will have to adjust volume manually which I have to do quite often as track dynamic range varies.


 
  
 You can do that thru the app on your phone. You don't even need to touch poly/mojo.


----------



## psikey

psikey said:


> OK, one question I have. Will I be able to play Spotify/Tidal offline content on my smartphone (Android) over to the Mojo/Poly by Wi-Fi and it will then play through the Mojo at the correct 16/44 for example.
> 
> So Mojo/Poly in my pocket with my SE846's plugged in then stream Hi-Def audio (over WiFi I assume) file to play correctly out of the Mojo? And if I change track on the phone it works to the Mojo/Poly.


 
  
 John replied to my question which others may find useful.
  
[u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]Mojo ideas[/color][/u]
Today at 1:40 pm
 Yes you can and also play directly to mojo too if it's wifi link is better that your phone's note Poly is its own wifi hub too. Yes your phone is the controller you can use familiar control apps to you too with metadata and all the other stuff being made available on the phone's display too,


----------



## GreenBow

What the Poly does mean is that this thread will grow at an even faster rate. Rendering it nearly impossible to bother keeping up with.


----------



## Mojo ideas

deftone said:


> It won't be as simple as you say by just leaving it in your bag/ pocket, people are forgetting you will have to adjust volume manually which I have to do quite often as track dynamic range varies.



 There is an optional volume on your phone screen too.


----------



## WCDchee

mojo ideas said:


> we've put out a full press release and had many meeting with them one of the meetings was with Jude and Warren who now fully understand the product Jude will be putting out a very detailed video explanation of all of the features and the ways in which Poly can be used.




Hi john, I was very excited about the poly but I have to admit that I'm not too keen hearing the price.

That said I wouldn't completely write it off. I'm really curious though, not so much about the features, but rather the sound quality of the poly as a transport off SD cards. I've been using the mojo for a while now and I'm incredibly impressed by it. However I have also found it to be extremely extremely sensitive to source pairing and can go from sounding just not bad to sounding out of this world with the right pairing.

I would like to enquire then, had anything special been done to optimise sound quality of the poly as a transport as has obviously been done in the Dave? I know the mojo has been previously touted to be unaffectedly by source jitter but despite that, (and I'm not saying it's from jitter, possibly other things in fact) i just find it to be really source dependent.

While the price admittedly put me off, if you guys can tell us that a lot was put not into simply the functionality and features, but also to Ensure a tip top transport sonically that Beats the portable competition handedly, then I am all ears.


----------



## psikey

mojo ideas said:


> There is an optional volume on your phone screen too.


 
  
 It may actually turn out to be exactly what I've been looking for (other than the price). When you opening up orders and delivery in the UK? I'm more streaming so have offline content on my phone which would be great to wirelessly stream to Mojo/Poly over wifi if no detail is lost (ie plays flac/DSD native) and I can control tracks/volume via the phone.


----------



## Arpiben

psikey said:


> It may actually turn out to be exactly what I've been looking for (other than the price). When you opening up orders and delivery in the UK? I'm more streaming so have offline content on my phone which would be great to wirelessly stream to Mojo/Poly over wifi if no detail is lost (ie plays flac/DSD native) and I can control tracks/volume via the phone.


 
  
 AFAIK, applying volume lowering to a Digital Player means bit truncation and therefore Bit Depth reduction.
 Unless Poly is increasing Bit Depth (ex.16->24/32)  I don't see how you can adjust volume without loosing bits.


----------



## headmanPL

Reading between the lines, I think John is saying the volume on the phone app is simply sending the command to Poly which controls the Mojo volume. This would leave the data untouched, especially as the phone in this case isn't even sending the PCM file.


----------



## Dithyrambes

I don't think people realize......ok poly mojo and I control with my phone...ideal solution..like What. You realize you need to still have headphone/iem plugged into a solid chunky brick in your pocket with a cable coming out and you have to use your phone to control....and to do that you have to use wifi on the phone...reducing battery times...and use mobile lte networks while connected to wifi or used as a wifi hotspot? The design concept is quite boggling. Think it's meant for people who stay at home relaxing on a couch using it as a streamer for their home system. Dunno about people but I'm not so keen on wireless transmission playback. I don't like Bluetooth sq, no matter how he it is and don't like wifi playing while I'm walking around. I liked my iem cable going directly to the device that is doing everything. Think the pricing was meant to compete against high end daps. Well they have own ui and d standalone functionality and most have better battery time. Mojo + poly is like 1.2k....just go grab a new sony wm1a...just not a good concept not to mention makes the mojo really look ugly with a brick sticking out


----------



## psikey

headmanpl said:


> Reading between the lines, I think John is saying the volume on the phone app is simply sending the command to Poly which controls the Mojo volume. This would leave the data untouched, especially as the phone in this case isn't even sending the PCM file.


 

 Exactly, as I understand the volume control via the phone/tablet will be just like pressing the Mojo volume buttons so just informing the internal Mojo circuitry to change volume.
  
 Last reply I had from John:
  
[u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]Mojo ideas[/color][/u]
Today at 2:27 pm
 We could have made a cheaper product but it would not have been half as capable, Poly really is state of the current processing art, it's the same price that Mojo was at launch that's 600 dollars Brexit got in the way so it's five hundred not four hundred pounds like mojo. Poly has a triple cored main processor with other coprocessors to control power usage it's very advanced and can not be compared with the simple stuff coming out of china.
  
  
  
 We obviously need to await for more feedback/review before making full judgement. Within 8 hrs I've gone from no interest (mostly due to price) but now I am interested. May end up being a milestone device seeing as just about everyone does have a smartphone on them most of the time. If it will stream my offline Spotify/Tidal files directly to the Mojo/Poly without altering the source data (same with files on its own SD or the phones SD) then even at £499 I may take the plunge.


----------



## jarnopp

jarnopp said:


> Less than 3 hours in...
> 
> So, quality camera lenses generally cost more than cameras, right?
> 
> ...




Ok, I admit the lens analogy was bad. But, still, I think the attachment needs to be evaluated in comparison to a microRendu or other streamer/SD resder/DAP combo or whatever your use case is. Then add in however much convenience, design, brand sound quality, etc. is worth to you. It does not make sense to me to say that because it's an attachment for Mojo, it must be priced lower. (I don't know if I will purchase and I of course wish it were priced lower...my initial guess posted esrlier was $4-600, hoping for $400 but looks like it will be $600.)


----------



## Arpiben

headmanpl said:


> Reading between the lines, I think John is saying the volume on the phone app is simply sending the command to Poly which controls the Mojo volume. This would leave the data untouched, especially as the phone in this case isn't even sending the PCM file.


 
  
 I am dubitative for such feature but let's wait for complementary information on due time.
 If Poly is able to control Mojo's volume using USB Data port, I will be very happy because it will mean that another application can do same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Rgds.


----------



## rkt31

there are plenty of very good and cost effective transport which match with mojo's width. I am happy with fiio x3 2k after latest update which enables DSD dop for dsd64 files. shanling m1 and cheap Android phone on airplane mode is also a good option.


----------



## psikey

rkt31 said:


> there are plenty of very good and cost effective transport which match with mojo's width. I am happy with fiio x3 2k after latest update which enables DSD dop for dsd64 files. shanling m1 and cheap Android phone on airplane mode is also a good option.


 
  
 But more Bulk/Weight and cabled connection.
  
 If I'm reading this right the Mojo/Poly will effectively become one device with just the single charge point powering both then using the phone (that most have anyway) as a wireless screen/UI/control and whatever music app you like to use. Playback music from the phones storage or the Mojo/Poly's SD.  This way you always keep the Mojo sound quality and keeps the benefits of the single phone with all its other features.
  
 My concern is hit on battery life on the phone if streaming say offline Tidal files to Mojo/Poly over WiFi. Got to be worse than a cabled connection. Must be over WiFi as Bluetooth can't handle HD-FLAC or DSD transfer rates.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

To me the price of Poly doesn't seem that crazy considering all the different things it claims it can do, the problem is I'd imagine 95% of users will only use one of the particular functions, at least most of the time. If that's the case then it seems kind of expensive. E.g. If I just want this to play music from an SD card it's very hard to justify this over the sub £100 options available, stupid CCK and all. It's kind of like the Chord cable pack... 
 Also, bolting on extras like this seems very 1990s computing (I'm thinking Gameboy TV!) from a design perspective, it would've been great (and possibly cheaper?) if Chord had just made a Mojo II with all the Poly stuff integrated, I'm a lot of people on here would be upset that their Mojo wasn't now 'the thing' but it would be hard to argue that this wouldn't be better product.


----------



## Mojo ideas

wcdchee said:


> Hi john, I was very excited about the poly but I have to admit that I'm not too keen hearing the price.
> 
> That said I wouldn't completely write it off. I'm really curious though, not so much about the features, but rather the sound quality of the poly as a transport off SD cards. I've been using the mojo for a while now and I'm incredibly impressed by it. However I have also found it to be extremely extremely sensitive to source pairing and can go from sounding just not bad to sounding out of this world with the right pairing.
> 
> ...


 We are running our multi processor cores at a very fast rate over 2GHz so Poly is extremely powerful so it won't suffer from glitches due to processor waiting time and over use like other typical mobile systems. Poly is not normal technology it far higher than the usual hence its price is more than you all wanted but we had to do this right. It's frustrating when so many guys are saying so much ill informed comment against us when all we are doing is trying to bring truly innovative ideas to market that have been properly engineered.


----------



## harpo1

mojo ideas said:


> We are running our multi processor cores at a very fast rate over 2GHz so Poly is extremely powerful so it won't suffer from glitches due to processor waiting time and over use like other typical mobile systems. Poly is not normal technology it far higher than the usual hence its price is more than you all wanted but we had to do this right. It's frustrating when so many guys are saying so much ill informed comment against us when all we are doing is trying to bring truly innovative ideas to market that have properly engineered.


 
 Well our wallets will determine whether you made the right decision or not.


----------



## psikey

mojo ideas said:


> We are running our multi processor cores at a very fast rate over 2GHz so Poly is extremely powerful so it won't suffer from glitches due to processor waiting time and over use like other typical mobile systems. Poly is not normal technology it far higher than the usual hence its price is more than you all wanted but we had to do this right. It's frustrating when so many guys are saying so much ill informed comment against us when all we are doing is trying to bring truly innovative ideas to market that have properly engineered.


 
  
 Once you get more info out on what it can do & demo of how it works with a phone etc. a lot of the negativity will diminish though many will still not be able to tolerate the price.
  
 I'd say most were expecting a neat unit that had screen/controls/storage to sit on the front of the Mojo, bit like an L shaped iPod Nano that added little to Mojo length with flat connection then a Nano type screen same width/length of mojo. Thats my take anyway. 
  
 Possibly something like this concept, slim with physical controls/display/sd with flat connection into Mojo ports (also android based to do Spotify/Tidal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)


----------



## JaZZ

psikey said:


> mojo ideas said:
> 
> 
> > We are running our multi processor cores at a very fast rate over 2GHz so Poly is extremely powerful so it won't suffer from glitches due to processor waiting time and over use like other typical mobile systems. Poly is not normal technology it far higher than the usual hence its price is more than you all wanted but we had to do this right. It's frustrating when so many guys are saying so much ill informed comment against us when all we are doing is trying to bring truly innovative ideas to market that have properly engineered.
> ...


 
  
 That was my expectation or at least hope as well. I even don't have a smartphone, so the Poly is not for me. If it would have been a device upgrading the Mojo to a full-fledged DAP (display, parametric equalizer and shuffle play included), I would have considered it. However, I'm not even saying it isn't worth the asked price for those who have use for it; maybe it sounds that good!


----------



## Arpiben

mojo ideas said:


> We are running our multi processor cores at a very fast rate over 2GHz so Poly is extremely powerful so it won't suffer from glitches due to processor waiting time and over use like other typical mobile systems. Poly is not normal technology it far higher than the usual hence its price is more than you all wanted but we had to do this right. It's frustrating when so many guys are saying so much ill informed comment against us when all we are doing is trying *to bring truly innovative ideas to market that have been properly engineered.*


 
  
 I fully understand your point. Nonetheless, probably due to your triple introduction Poly's information has been quite poor (IMHO) compare to the other products.
 Maybe we are or I am too much impatient and we should give time to time. But allow me to remember that you are the ones that have been teasing us since a couple of weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That said *Congratulations to Chord Electronics *for those achievements.
  
 Rgds


----------



## headmanPL

mojo ideas said:


> We are running our multi processor cores at a very fast rate over 2GHz so Poly is extremely powerful so it won't suffer from glitches due to processor waiting time and over use like other typical mobile systems. Poly is not normal technology it far higher than the usual hence its price is more than you all wanted but we had to do this right. It's frustrating when so many guys are saying so much ill informed comment against us when all we are doing is trying to bring truly innovative ideas to market that have been properly engineered.


 

 Appreciate the company has been busy working to a deadline for CES, but you've been teasing for some months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think what we all need John, is a detailed video demo explaining/showing it's capabilities. I don't think there are many here that want this to fail. I know I'm not alone in expecting the price to have been less than half the £500, based on the speculation in these pages. I'm not wanting you to increase Mojo's price, but having owned one for a year, I'd pay more than the £400 to replace it. It's value is greater in my opinion. Lets hope you can show us Poly can be thought of the same way....


----------



## Kira69

Poly add-on is the biggest disapponintment in a long time. I don't mind the price, but what about proper built-in controls and a screen?
  
 I want a device to do a thing in the right way, no multiple interconnected devices to do the same but much worse.
  
 I will wait for the theorical real DAP made by Chord or for a real SD module for Mojo.


----------



## jmills8

You will never get disappointed as long as you expect nothing.


----------



## sodesuka

kira69 said:


> I want a device to do a thing in the right way, no multiple interconnected devices to do the same but much worse.


 
 I really don't see how the UI from smartphone which is infinitely more versatile and way easier to make than starting from scratch, like most DAP makers today, could possibly "much worse". Most MPD Clients on Google Play Store already look more usable than most DAPs.
  
 I can't imagine how you can top that with a module with screen unless it takes up a lot of space of which by that point, Chord might as well release their own DAP.
  
  
  
  
 I think the concept is just too foreign and new to a lot of people that they can't imagine how well it could work in practice.


----------



## bikutoru

kira69 said:


> Poly add-on is the biggest disapponintment in a long time. I don't mind the price, but what about proper built-in controls and a screen?
> 
> I want a device to do a thing in the right way, no multiple interconnected devices to do the same but much worse.
> 
> I will wait for the theorical real DAP made by Chord or for a real SD module for Mojo.


 
  
 If you wanted one device to rule them all - it ain't gonna happen, ever...
  
 I think, the MOJO was build, primarily, to solve a hifi sound 'problem' from a mobile device. The addition of Poly takes it far and beyond in that respect. The price is that actually will keep many of us at bay, but it is a Chord after all and I do understand that high quality guarantees high price. Still, too bad that so many of us cannot afford it. 
  
 If we leave the price alone, it is quite incredible how many problems it solves, not just mobile anymore. Yes, it has no screen, but most of the people already have a screen(phone) in their pocket, and cutting the wire connection between you phone and MOJO is great.
 It can connect to anything and everything and output absolutely gorgeous sound through MOJO - I'd say it is a *miracle* to keep in your pocket!
 It also solves the problem of a streamer, if you are to use it in your home system, 'unlucky' for me I already solved it with RaspberryPi3 and 2Qute. If I didn't, I'd be placing an order for Poly right now.
 I think Chord makes right decisions that many will appreciate.
 On the other hand, people who want to complain, well there is no way to stop them. I always wandered though, if one does not like something, why wouldn't he/she just look for something else, find it, and be happy?


----------



## WCDchee

My main question with the poly would still be the sound quality. If it really somehow blows the crap out of the water when compared to other DAPs, then I will seriously consider it despite the rather prohibitive price. I have no doubt about the tech in there. But for my purposes, I don't need all that much of it, rather, the sound


----------



## fordski

All this discussion got me thinking back to my first attempt at creating a transportable music system. It consisted of a battery powered Red wine audio isabellina headphone amp/dac and a laptop to stream music from a server in my home. That was 5 years ago. Now with the poly and mojo I can accomplish the same thing all remote controlled from my phone. With Roon ready capability on poly I don't need to deal with the sampling issues associated with USB output from android devices and I have access to my entire music library plus anything I want to listen to on tidal. And best of all, sound quality is similar, given the advances in iem technology. Plus I get to have virtually the same sound quality away from my home. The more I read and think about the poly/mojo combo the more excited I get about the possibilities. Yes I was a little surpised at the pricing of it but given the changing exchange rates and what it offers for me I will consider it as an addition to my portable music system.


----------



## maxh22

wcdchee said:


> My main question with the poly would still be the sound quality. If it really somehow blows the crap out of the water when compared to other DAPs, then I will seriously consider it despite the rather prohibitive price. I have no doubt about the tech in there. But for my purposes, I don't need all that much of it, rather, the sound




Bluetooth streaming will sound worse than with a cable but Wifi streaming may be very competitive. The best sound quality will come from music stored on the SD card since it's ditectly connected to Mojo.

I have heard Mojo sound so-so on some sources, great on others, and down right unbelievable on some sources (mainly Microrendu and LPS-1) if the Poly can match the sound or even come close to the microrendu with stored music it would be a fantastic achievement!


----------



## Soundizer

Hi Mojo Idea,

Very interested in the Poly and i like the cosmetic design.
 With TIDAL integration will Poly receive TIDAL MQA streaming? Tidal website states TIDAL MQA is currently via Desktop only, so not sure if the Poly is supported? 

Thank you kindly, Soundizer


----------



## bikutoru

wcdchee said:


> My main question with the poly would still be the sound quality. If it really somehow blows the crap out of the water when compared to other DAPs, then I will seriously consider it despite the rather prohibitive price. I have no doubt about the tech in there. But for my purposes, I don't need all that much of it, rather, the sound


 
  
 Poly does not change the sound of MOJO, I think it is the wrong question. If you like the sound of MOJO, with POLY you just gaining portable, nano in size, macro in performance computer that can do WiFi, Bluetooth, DLNA, MPD, SD card - all in your pocket.


----------



## scarfacegt

Does the mojo work with tidal MQA? On an windows computer?


----------



## Mython

scarfacegt said:


> Does the mojo work with tidal MQA? On an windows computer?


 
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28290#post_13144936


----------



## corius

And how do I use this on a plane, given that phones must be in "Flight-safe" mode?


----------



## Mojo ideas

soundizer said:


> Hi Mojo Idea,
> 
> Very interested in the Poly and i like the cosmetic design.
> With TIDAL integration will Poly receive TIDAL MQA streaming? Tidal website states TIDAL MQA is currently via Desktop only, so not sure if the Poly is supported?
> ...


 We are looking closely into the technical support for MQA within the realm of our total support for the Roon playback system through Poly. We will not however be implementing any changes to the already advanced decoding technology within our Dacs.


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm sure the new case to cover both mojo and Poly will probably be at 150$. 

Boy this is getting real pricy, I guess power to those who have that Cash, I'm sure it will sound great


----------



## jwbrent

Looking forward to Jude's video on how the Poly works and sounds. I think a lot of the disgruntled voices here about the price may change when there is a complete understanding of the Poly's capabilities and how good the sound is. In that, I trust Chord's engineering team.


----------



## betula

Poly is a very nice and modern product. Unfortunately like many other Mojo owners I won't pay that price for going wireless, mainly because I do not use music streaming.
 In my opinion there would be market for a more simple sd card add on. Without all the wireless stuff just a simple sd player with a small screen and 3-4 control buttons. For not more than half the price of Mojo.


----------



## GrouchoMarx1933

mojo ideas said:


> We are running our multi processor cores at a very fast rate over 2GHz so Poly is extremely powerful so it won't suffer from glitches due to processor waiting time and over use like other typical mobile systems. Poly is not normal technology it far higher than the usual hence its price is more than you all wanted but we had to do this right. It's frustrating when so many guys are saying so much ill informed comment against us when all we are doing is trying to bring truly innovative ideas to market that have been properly engineered.




While it's nice that you're trying to move away from the ubiquitous source/DAC/amp stack a lot of us use for portable listening, surely you must realize that essentially doubling the price of the Mojo and requiring a separate control device was going to turn a lot of people off. If the poly had been plug and play with any portable DAC via USB, you could get away with that price. Making it an add-on only for the Mojo makes it a harder pill to swallow. A Mojo and Poly together cost as much as many of the high end standalone DAPs on the market, and those are self contained systems that don't require you bring your own control device either. 

The engineering in the Poly may be out of this world (although at the moment we have no proof of that other than your word), but at the end of the day you still need to sell it at a price that makes sense to the consumer.

There are a lot of really excellent portable solutions these days. DAPs at all kinds of price points, Dragonfly black/red, Geek Out V2+, Cavalli Spark, etc. The Poly has to prove that it's a better solution than most or all of the competition to justify the price IMO. And marketing isn't going to do that. The proof of the pudding is in the tasting.


----------



## Mojo ideas

scarfacegt said:


> Does the mojo work with tidal MQA? On an windows computer?


 Yes


----------



## harpo1

jwbrent said:


> Looking forward to Jude's video on how the Poly works and sounds. I think a lot of the disgruntled voices here about the price may change when there is a complete understanding of the Poly's capabilities and how good the sound is. In that, I trust Chord's engineering team.


 
 How is it going to sound any better than the mojo hooked up via a otg cable to my phone?


----------



## jwbrent

harpo1 said:


> How is it going to sound any better than the mojo hooked up via a otg cable to my phone?


 

 Transports affect the sound. I know it's crazy, but it's true.


----------



## harpo1

jwbrent said:


> Transports affect the sound. I know it's crazy, but it's true.


 
 I have numerous transports and I disagree.


----------



## harpo1

mojo ideas said:


> Yes


 
 The mojo can do MQA?  Since when?


----------



## Mojo ideas

merrick said:


> While it's nice that you're trying to move away from the ubiquitous source/DAC/amp stack a lot of us use for portable listening, surely you must realize that essentially doubling the price of the Mojo and requiring a separate control device was going to turn a lot of people off. If the poly had been plug and play with any portable DAC via USB, you could get away with that price. Making it an add-on only for the Mojo makes it a harder pill to swallow. A Mojo and Poly together cost as much as many of the high end standalone DAPs on the market, and those are self contained systems that don't require you bring your own control device either.
> 
> The engineering in the Poly may be out of this world (although at the moment we have no proof of that other than your word), but at the end of the day you still need to sell it at a price that makes sense to the consumer.
> 
> There are a lot of really excellent portable solutions these days. DAPs at all kinds of price points, Dragonfly black/red, Geek Out V2+, Cavalli Spark, etc. The Poly has to prove that it's a better solution than most or all of the competition to justify the price IMO. And marketing isn't going to do that. The proof of the pudding is in the tasting.


 The technologies your getting from Mojo and Poly far exceeds that in any Dap at any price! But as you said you only have my word for that. However hope you'll believe me of course.


----------



## qrtas

If the Poly was able to convert the Mojo in a touch screen DAP, I would have placed an order already.
  
 GUYS AT CHORD AUDIO. GREAT START WITH THE POLY, BUT NOT QUITE THERE. MY PHONE CAN DO ALL THE THINGS THE POLY DOES AND MUCH MORE.  
  
 When you come up with something like this for the same price, I'll be the first to buy it.


----------



## jwbrent

harpo1 said:


> I have numerous transports and I disagree.


 

 We each have our own experiences.


----------



## TheTrace

harpo1 said:


> The mojo can do MQA?  Since when?


Wondering about that too.


----------



## canali

what is great is that Tidal now offers MQA....
 but is a drag that the mojo (as far as I know) doesn't support it.
 or is there a workaround?
  
 at least my dragonfly red with firmware upgrade will soon support it.
 i've also asked iFi on the micro iDSD thread if we'll see similar support.


----------



## jwbrent

merrick said:


> Making it an add-on only for the Mojo makes it a harder pill to swallow. A Mojo and Poly together cost as much as many of the high end standalone DAPs on the market, and those are self contained systems that don't require you bring your own control device either.


 
  
 There are 50,000+ Mojo owners out there, maybe more. Will every Mojo owner buy this device? ... of course not. But I imaging a good percentage will just to add to the enjoyment they already receive from their initial purchase.
  
 I'm waiting to pass judgement once I have a full grasp on what Chord is offering us.
  
 No disrespect to your comment intended, just sharing mine as one whose life has been enriched by the Mojo experience.


----------



## Layman1

qrtas said:


> If the Poly was able to convert the Mojo in a touch screen DAP, I would have placed an order already.
> 
> GUYS AT CHORD AUDIO. GREAT START WITH THE POLY, BUT NOT QUITE THERE. MY PHONE CAN DO ALL THE THINGS THE POLY DOES AND MUCH MORE.
> 
> When you come up with something like this for the same price, I'll be the first to buy it.


 

 The product I imagined had the screen of the Poly upside down from that, so it was on the opposite face of the body, facing perpendicularly away from the glowing buttons of the Mojo.
 And, more importantly, it had a thin touchscreen that covered the whole face of the Mojo as well as the Poly.
 Plus some physical volume/navigation buttons.
 And TWO micro-SD card slots.
  
 For that last point alone, it kind of invalidates it for me as a potential purchase.
 But I'm not so egocentric as to believe Chord have blundered and I'm right.
 I have to recognise that there are things I personally don't like or simply rarely ever use, but in the wide world, I'm in a minority.
 I don't like streaming as I couldn't bear any pauses for buffering or any jittering or whatnot. (I like the idea of storing streamed lossless music as a download so that it's always accessible, but then you'd need a big memory anyway)
 I always switch off wifi and bluetooth on my iPhone when I'm outside and not plugged in, as it's too much of a drain on the battery.
 (not relevant here but I also reject wireless IEM's for the same reasons).
  
 I do have my phone with me most of the time, but I prefer to use it for calls, texts, apps etc rather than music. Again, I'm no doubt a minority there.
 Having said that, although I like the idea of an all-in-one DAP solution, I think using the phone as a remote is a potentially great and versatile idea!
 I imagine you could then also just take phone calls with your music pausing automatically too (assuming a mic on your earphones).
  
 However, the 'world' want wireless, streaming, etc, and that's the way things are going to evolve. Once it reaches a certain level of functionality (especially in terms of battery life and sound quality), I dare say I'll jump on board.
  
 I have huge respect for Chord. Hearing the Mojo and Hugo at CanJam was a kind of 'no going back now' lifetime experience for me.
 My only criticism is that I feel it should have had two micro-SD card slots; based on my reading of other DAP threads, this is a dealbreaker for many audiophiles.
 If you're going to have a DAP that supports FLAC and DSD, there should be abundant space on which to store those files.
 I feel if they could have found a way to squeeze another one in, it could have made this a much more likely purchase for many people.
 But, I dare say Chord had their reasons and I don't presume to think I know better lol.
  
 It's not the DAP/solution I was hoping for based on *MY* personal wishes, but I'll look forward to viewing Jude/Warren's videos about it and keep an open mind and wish Chord the best of luck with it. I very much appreciate the work, passion and technological innovation you've clearly poured into it.


----------



## warrior1975

Just by the comments already seen, it isn't being received well. I understand that they have tech, R&D, etc. invested but it's still a pricey add on. The price of the Mojo was one of its strongest points, the Poly isn't following the same path. Time will tell.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mojo ideas said:


> The technologies your getting from Mojo and Poly far exceeds that in any Dap at any price! But as you said you only have my word for that. However hope you'll believe me of course.


 
  
 I'll believe you if you release lab measurements that prove this.


----------



## warrior1975

Even with excellent measurements, I'm not sure that it will help much. It's not going to improve the sound much over a traditional source (or at least I don't think it will). It's a fairly pricey device, in which you still need a cellphone to control it with.


----------



## harpo1

mojo ideas said:


> Yes


 
 Pleas answer my question.  Since when does the mojo support MQA.  Nowhere that I can find does it state the mojo supports MQA.


----------



## maxh22

harpo1 said:


> Pleas answer my question.  Since when does the mojo support MQA.  Nowhere that I can find does it state the mojo supports MQA.




Mojo does not support MQA from a hardware level. MQA can be decoded from the software side aka Tidal Desktop app. Mojo doesn't know what's MQA and what isn't. It sees the incoming MQA file as a PCM file and just decodes it like any PCM file.


----------



## Mojo ideas

qrtas said:


> If the Poly was able to convert the Mojo in a touch screen DAP, I would have placed an order already.
> 
> GUYS AT CHORD AUDIO. GREAT START WITH THE POLY, BUT NOT QUITE THERE. MY PHONE CAN DO ALL THE THINGS THE POLY DOES AND MUCH MORE.
> 
> When you come up with something like this for the same price, I'll be the first to buy it.


Our philosophy with the Mojo/Poly combination is to allow the user to be free from having to handle the devices and focus on listening and control from a device that they use every day. We see the mobile device / computer as the user interface of the future.

The Phone / Computer user interface is and always will provide a much richer user experience. As users update their mobile devices and app vendors update their player products the benefits are seen immediately. If Poly incorporated a screen it would need to be tiny due to it's small size and we believe would limit the user experience. We have looked at these issues very carefully and have drawn different conclusions to yourself but that's possibly because we've been thinking for a far longer time and we had to expand our vision somewhat.


----------



## jwbrent

harpo1 said:


> Pleas answer my question.  Since when does the mojo support MQA.  Nowhere that I can find does it state the mojo supports MQA.


 

 You know, show some respect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Where are your manners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can't believe there are people on this thread and others that have covered the new products who seem to want to go bashing a product(s) they have no experience with. We are lucky as users to have John and Rob active on these threads, sharing their experience and insight. As someone who has worked in the industry for a long time, it is a rare occurrence for such active participation from principals of a highly successful High-End Audio firm.
  
 Now, with that said I apology for my outburst, and harpo1, I especially mean that for you.
  
 Civility is a _good_ thing.


----------



## harpo1

jwbrent said:


> You know, show some respect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Where am I being disrespectful?  He answered a question and I asked a question since it's never been mentioned that MQA is supported on the mojo.  Which it is not by the way.  This is the mojo thread is it not?


----------



## rbalcom

harpo1 said:


> Pleas answer my question.  Since when does the mojo support MQA.  Nowhere that I can find does it state the mojo supports MQA.


 

 I'll answer your question, but I have no connection to Chord or technical knowledge about the Mojo. That said, I am now listening to an album from the Master section of Tidal (MQA) streaming through the Tidal app on my Mac using the Mojo connected via USB as the sound output device. Sounds really good listening with my Fostex TH900 mk2 phones.
  
 The right question is whether I am actually listening to MQA decoded audio or FLAC decoded audio since one of the features of MQA is that the files can be played as FLAC if you are not listening on an MQA capable player (if I remember right from my reading about MQA). I have no idea of the answer to that question.


----------



## harpo1

rbalcom said:


> I'll answer your question, but I have no connection to Chord or technical knowledge about the Mojo. That said, I am now listening to an album from the Master section of Tidal (MQA) streaming through the Tidal app on my Mac using the Mojo connected via USB as the sound output device. Sounds really good listening with my Fostex TH900 mk2 phones.
> 
> The right question is whether I am actually listening to MQA decoded audio or FLAC decoded audio since one of the features of MQA is that the files can be played as FLAC if you are not listening on an MQA capable player (if I remember right from my reading about MQA). I have no idea of the answer to that question.


 
 Thanks for the info.  I was hoping John would clarify this so we know exactly what the mojo is doing with the MQA file.


----------



## jwbrent

harpo1 said:


> Where am I being disrespectful?  He answered a question and I asked a question since it's never been mentioned that MQA is supported on the mojo.  Which it is not by the way.  This is the mojo thread is it not?


 

 When you say, "Pleas [_sic_] answer my question" you imply demand and disrespect made the more obvious when you're talking to one who has earned the respect of an industry.
  
 This may not make sense to you, harpo1, and that's okay. I was brought up to show respect to authority figures.
  
 Reading this thread has gotten me pretty hot, so again, my apologies to all.


----------



## canali

jwbrent said:


> When you say, "Pleas [_sic_] answer my question" you imply demand and disrespect made the more obvious when you're talking to one who has earned the respect of an industry.
> 
> This may not make sense to you, harpo1, and that's okay. I was brought up to show respect to authority figures.
> 
> Reading this thread has gotten me pretty hot, so again, my apologies to all.


 
 i agree: that is how it came across to me, too.
  
 back to mojo supporting MQA...maybe it's only thru the new poly device
 that the mojo will do so?...dang that it's not firmware upgradeable
 (but this said, i do understand it's operating system/hardware, coding etc is pretty complex so can't be done)


----------



## harpo1

jwbrent said:


> When you say, "Pleas [_sic_] answer my question" you imply demand and disrespect made the more obvious when you're talking to one who has earned the respect of an industry.
> 
> This may not make sense to you, harpo1, and that's okay. I was brought up to show respect to authority figures.
> 
> Reading this thread has gotten me pretty hot, so again, my apologies to all.


 
 The reason I said please is because I asked right after he answer someone's question and never answered mine.  Then he posted later so I asked please to grab his attention.  
  
 Believe me after spending 21 years in the Air Force and being raised by a father who spent 26 years in the AF I know all about respect.


----------



## jwbrent

harpo1 said:


> The reason I said please is because I asked right after he answer someone's question and never answered mine.  Then he posted later so I asked please to grab his attention.
> 
> Believe me after spending 21 years in the Air Force and being raised by a father who spent 26 years in the AF I know all about respect.


 

 My apologies, harpo1. I displaced the anger I was feeling about all these negative, sometimes brutish, comments onto you. My father was in the Air Force, so I know all what you mean about learning respect.


----------



## canali

jwbrent said:


> My apologies, harpo1. I displaced the anger I was feeling about all these negative, sometimes brutish, comments onto you. My father was in the Air Force, so I know all what you mean about learning respect.


 
 that is the thing with writing something, eh? so much can be misread into it.
  
 anyway...group hug...kumbuya song (to be played on mojo)


----------



## harpo1

jwbrent said:


> My apologies, harpo1. I displaced the anger I was feeling about all these negative, sometimes brutish, comments onto you. My father was in the Air Force, so I know all what you mean about learning respect.


 
 No problem.  I was just surprised he said it will work with MQA via tidal and wanted clarification.


----------



## AmusedToD

I took delivery of my Chord Mojo today, along with a pair of B&W P7 wireless. Both will need some time to break in, but the difference between wireless mode and wired mode through the Mojo is really very noticeable.

I intend to use the Mojo as a desktop external DAC as well.


----------



## jwbrent

canali said:


> that is the thing with writing something, eh? so much can be misread into it.
> 
> anyway...group hug...kumbuya song (to be played on mojo)


 

 Thank you for the levity, it made me laugh, a _good_ thing ...


----------



## rbalcom

harpo1 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I was hoping John would clarify this so we know exactly what the mojo is doing with the MQA file.


 
  
 I think (but do not know) that @maxh22 had the right answer to your question.


----------



## harpo1

rbalcom said:


> I think (but do not know) that @maxh22 had the right answer to your question.


 
 Yeah I think that's the case.  Hopefully @Mojo ideas will confirm this.


----------



## canali

*This?*
  

 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/c/c2/100x100px-LS-c2c7edf6_Nighthawkmaxh22.jpeg[/img]
 
maxh22




 
*online*
 
441 Posts. Joined 4/2016
 




> _Originally Posted by *harpo1*
> 
> 
> ...when does the mojo support MQA.  Nowhere that I can find does it state the mojo supports MQA._






_Mojo does not support MQA from a hardware level. MQA can be decoded from the software side aka Tidal Desktop app. Mojo doesn't know what's MQA and what isn't. It sees the incoming MQA file as a PCM file and just decodes it like any PCM file._


_----------------_----------------------------------------------
  
 could be an interesting yr for music!
 (in article it suggests Apple is developing its own version)
All Three Major Labels, Pandora and RIAA Announce Support for Hi-Res Audio Streaming http://www.billboard.com/articles/business/7647454/major-labels-pandora-riaa-announce-support-hi-res-streaming-mqa


----------



## harpo1

canali said:


> *This?*
> 
> 
> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/c/c2/100x100px-LS-c2c7edf6_Nighthawkmaxh22.jpeg[/img]
> ...


 
 So tidal will vary the mojo's color now depending on the master correct?


----------



## krismusic

I'm surprised at the hostility to the Poly. I like the idea of cutting the cord between the device and my phone. Using the phones as a controller seems a far better solution than a screen on what is quite a chunky device.
The cost just indicates how fortunate we are that the Mojo is relatively affordable. Chord is a high end company making sophisticated products. If those products don't suit your needs of wallet then you are free to look elsewhere.


----------



## Mython

1900 pages...


----------



## miketlse

mython said:


> 1900 pages...


 
  
 No sleep for you any more, now that you will need to be 'on call' to police the Poly thread as well. LOL


----------



## vapman

krismusic said:


> I'm surprised at the hostility to the Poly. I like the idea of cutting the cord between the device and my phone. Using the phones as A controller seems a far better solution than a screen on what is quite a chunky devices.
> The cost just indicates how fortunate we are that the Mojo is relatively affordable. Chord is a high end company making sophisticated products. If those products don't suit your needs of wallet then you are free to look elsewhere.


 
 How is it surprising that the add-on module which costs 1.5x as much as the device it attaches to is causing an uproar? I don't think anyone who is mad about it is angry at the idea of the product itself. I think people are angry about the price tag and only the price tag as it compares to the Mojo's price tag. I see the "look elsewhere if you can't afford it" comment posted by everyone defending it. That's a valid comment, to look elsewhere if you can't afford it, but you also have to accept the fact that most Mojo owners did not have an easy time financing their Mojo and are now having an even more expensive optional device dangled in their faces. 
  
 All I am saying is put yourself in the shoes of someone who probably sold the majority of their head gear and had to make other accommodations just to be able to get their Mojo.  This is a high end audiophile site but very few people here can honestly afford to drop 1000 euro on a music player even broken up over the course of over a year. It is just not realistic. Those who can afford to drop 600 euro at a moment's notice can and will and they will be happy. Everyone else who had to endure one struggle or another to get their Mojo and is disenchanted by the price tag and only the price tag of the Poly, I think I can speak for them here
  
 I will not be getting a Poly only because I am part of the crew that had to sell many headphones, amps, other gear and eat ramen for a few weeks to get the Mojo.  So when I see the price tag of the Poly I have to lose interest before I even get to understand the product


----------



## NaiveSound

vapman said:


> How is it surprising that the add-on module which costs 1.5x as much as the device it attaches to is causing an uproar? I don't think anyone who is mad about it is angry at the idea of the product itself. I think people are angry about the price tag and only the price tag as it compares to the Mojo's price tag. I see the "look elsewhere if you can't afford it" comment posted by everyone defending it. That's a valid comment, to look elsewhere if you can't afford it, but you also have to accept the fact that most Mojo owners did not have an easy time financing their Mojo and are now having an even more expensive optional device dangled in their faces.
> 
> All I am saying is put yourself in the shoes of someone who probably sold the majority of their head gear and had to make other accommodations just to be able to get their Mojo.  This is a high end audiophile site but very few people here can honestly afford to drop 1000 euro on a music player even broken up over the course of over a year. It is just not realistic. Those who can afford to drop 600 euro at a moment's notice can and will and they will be happy. Everyone else who had to endure one struggle or another to get their Mojo and is disenchanted by the price tag and only the price tag of the Poly, I think I can speak for them here




Maybe he has too much $


----------



## Soundizer

krismusic said:


> I'm surprised at the hostility to the Poly. I like the idea of cutting the cord between the device and my phone. Using the phones as a controller seems a far better solution than a screen on what is quite a chunky device.
> The cost just indicates how fortunate we are that the Mojo is relatively affordable. Chord is a high end company making sophisticated products. If those products don't suit your needs of wallet then you are free to look elsewhere.





Totally agree. I was waiting for a Mojo wireless solution as i like my Phone device to be free from physical connection making it easier to use. I Will be purchasing the Poly when available.


----------



## vapman

It's like everyone who wants the Poly doesn't understand *why* there is so much resistance to it.
  
 I'll  give you guys a hint, there's only one reason. Another hint; it's money.
  
 I once heard a vinyl collector say "if you can afford to pay a cell phone bill you can buy one $100 or $200 record a month" that is NOT how it works for at least 95% of people, even in this thread"


----------



## Bengkia369

I personally feel that the Poly module weakest point is the connector part, I feel it would be better if there is a reinforcement plate to hold the Poly to the Mojo. 
What do u guys think?


----------



## miketlse

bengkia369 said:


> I personally feel that the Poly module weakest point is the connector part, I feel it would be better if there is a reinforcement plate to hold the Poly to the Mojo.
> What do u guys think?


 
  
 I expect that the new longer Chord Mojo case will effectively provide that functionality.


----------



## Layman1

I'm not worried about the price as such, although I absolutely understand it being an issue for many.
 I've recently started a business, so I've certainly not got money to burn; quite the opposite!
  
 But if the specifications and functionality were right, I'd feel it was an investment I'd want to make.
 I agree that using a phone as the controller for the DAP module makes sense; I personally just can't fit my music collection onto a single micro-SD card, and don't really want to use up my phone storage on music. 
 I prefer to keep it free for file storage, photo/video, ebooks and the like.
 Plus it's an old iPhone 4s and wouldn't really make much of an impact even if I did add its storage in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So for me, and thus by logical extension, probably for some others, the issue is more about the perceived functionality.
 As I said earlier, I'll still wait to hear the video reviews on here first.
 If I feel convinced it can work for me even with a single card slot (or offers things I didn't realise I would love to have), then I'll start saving now; the Mojo is *that* good (for me at least) that my audiophile journey has reorientated around: "what products can I find to best partner the Mojo?".


----------



## tekkster

Just back from vacation, and checking in to Chord and suffering from sticker shock.

 I'm sorry....500 pounds?!  For a freakin' module?

 Admittedly, I was just thinking about bt, didn't even think of Apple AirPlay and that is a pretty cool idea. 

 But still....that's just ridiculous.

 Almost thinking of selling the Mojo and saving up for the Hugo 2 now.


----------



## krismusic

naivesound said:


> Maybe he has too much $



Sadly that is definitely not the case!




vapman said:


> It's like everyone who wants the Poly doesn't understand *why* there is so much resistance to it.
> 
> I'll give you guys a hint, there's only one reason. Another hint; it's money.
> 
> I once heard a vinyl collector say "if you can afford to pay a cell phone bill you can buy one $100 or $200 record a month" that is NOT how it works for at least 95% of people, even in this thread"



I doubt that I will buy a Poly partly due to cost but also because it seems to me to make the Mojo into something of a brick to carry around.





vapman said:


> How is it surprising that the add-on module which costs 1.5x as much as the device it attaches to is causing an uproar? I don't think anyone who is mad about it is angry at the idea of the product itself. I think people are angry about the price tag and only the price tag as it compares to the Mojo's price tag. I see the "look elsewhere if you can't afford it" comment posted by everyone defending it. That's a valid comment, to look elsewhere if you can't afford it, but you also have to accept the fact that most Mojo owners did not have an easy time financing their Mojo and are now having an even more expensive optional device dangled in their faces.
> 
> All I am saying is put yourself in the shoes of someone who probably sold the majority of their head gear and had to make other accommodations just to be able to get their Mojo. This is a high end audiophile site but very few people here can honestly afford to drop 1000 euro on a music player even broken up over the course of over a year. It is just not realistic. Those who can afford to drop 600 euro at a moment's notice can and will and they will be happy. Everyone else who had to endure one struggle or another to get their Mojo and is disenchanted by the price tag and only the price tag of the Poly, I think I can speak for them here
> 
> I will not be getting a Poly only because I am part of the crew that had to sell many headphones, amps, other gear and eat ramen for a few weeks to get the Mojo. So when I see the price tag of the Poly I have to lose interest before I even get to understand the product





vapman said:


> How is it surprising that the add-on module which costs 1.5x as much as the device it attaches to is causing an uproar? I don't think anyone who is mad about it is angry at the idea of the product itself. I think people are angry about the price tag and only the price tag as it compares to the Mojo's price tag. I see the "look elsewhere if you can't afford it" comment posted by everyone defending it. That's a valid comment, to look elsewhere if you can't afford it, but you also have to accept the fact that most Mojo owners did not have an easy time financing their Mojo and are now having an even more expensive optional device dangled in their faces.
> 
> All I am saying is put yourself in the shoes of someone who probably sold the majority of their head gear and had to make other accommodations just to be able to get their Mojo. This is a high end audiophile site but very few people here can honestly afford to drop 1000 euro on a music player even broken up over the course of over a year. It is just not realistic. Those who can afford to drop 600 euro at a moment's notice can and will and they will be happy. Everyone else who had to endure one struggle or another to get their Mojo and is disenchanted by the price tag and only the price tag of the Poly, I think I can speak for them here
> 
> I will not be getting a Poly only because I am part of the crew that had to sell many headphones, amps, other gear and eat ramen for a few weeks to get the Mojo. So when I see the price tag of the Poly I have to lose interest before I even get to understand the product



I see it more that by fluke a high end company released a product that was relatively affordable. I would not have sprung for a Hugo. 
Rather than dangling anything in our faces Chord have offered an interesting enhancement to a device that I already own and enjoy. I shall continuing to do so without the Poly. 




naivesound said:


> Maybe he has too much $



Sadly that is definitely not the case. 




vapman said:


> It's like everyone who wants the Poly doesn't understand *why* there is so much resistance to it.
> 
> I'll give you guys a hint, there's only one reason. Another hint; it's money.
> 
> I once heard a vinyl collector say "if you can afford to pay a cell phone bill you can buy one $100 or $200 record a month" that is NOT how it works for at least 95% of people, even in this thread"



I won't be buying the Poly partly because of cost but also because it seems to me to turn the Mojo into a bit of a brick.


----------



## gikigill

krismusic said:


> I'm surprised at the hostility to the Poly. I like the idea of cutting the cord between the device and my phone. Using the phones as a controller seems a far better solution than a screen on what is quite a chunky device.
> The cost just indicates how fortunate we are that the Mojo is relatively affordable. Chord is a high end company making sophisticated products. If those products don't suit your needs of wallet then you are free to look elsewhere.




We are not hostile, we are potential customers and we don't like what we are seeing. The rest is upto Chord. 

I promise you not a single person marched up to Chord with a pitchfork in their hands.


----------



## gikigill

vapman said:


> How is it surprising that the add....




I can drop the money in a heartbeat but it has to justify the price. At the moment, it's not. All my gadgets were bought upfront and if I can't pay upfront, I can't afford it is my mentality. Just because I have a spare £500 doesn't mean I'll spend it on the Poly.

You'll be surprised at the questions you get in a high end car dealership. Folks spending $100k on a sedan are very concerned about fuel efficiency, as strange as it might sound.


----------



## qrtas

mojo ideas said:


> Our philosophy with the Mojo/Poly combination is to allow the user to be free from having to handle the devices and focus on listening and control from a device that they use every day. We see the mobile device / computer as the user interface of the future.
> 
> The Phone / Computer user interface is and always will provide a much richer user experience. As users update their mobile devices and app vendors update their player products the benefits are seen immediately. If Poly incorporated a screen it would need to be tiny due to it's small size and we believe would limit the user experience. We have looked at these issues very carefully and have drawn different conclusions to yourself but that's possibly because we've been thinking for a far longer time and we had to expand our vision somewhat.




What makes me really happy is that you guys are active in these discussions and you are receiving live feedback from us the users. The Poly is not for me, however, I truly admire your company and the awesome products you create.


----------



## Deftone

vapman said:


> How is it surprising that the add-on module which costs 1.5x as much as the device it attaches to is causing an uproar? I don't think anyone who is mad about it is angry at the idea of the product itself. I think people are angry about the price tag and only the price tag as it compares to the Mojo's price tag. I see the "look elsewhere if you can't afford it" comment posted by everyone defending it. That's a valid comment, to look elsewhere if you can't afford it, but you also have to accept the fact that most Mojo owners did not have an easy time financing their Mojo and are now having an even more expensive optional device dangled in their faces.
> 
> All I am saying is put yourself in the shoes of someone who probably sold the majority of their head gear and had to make other accommodations just to be able to get their Mojo.  This is a high end audiophile site but very few people here can honestly afford to drop 1000 euro on a music player even broken up over the course of over a year. It is just not realistic. Those who can afford to drop 600 euro at a moment's notice can and will and they will be happy. Everyone else who had to endure one struggle or another to get their Mojo and is disenchanted by the price tag and only the price tag of the Poly, I think I can speak for them here
> 
> *I will not be getting a Poly only because I am part of the crew that had to sell many headphones, amps, other gear and eat ramen for a few weeks to get the Mojo.  So when I see the price tag of the Poly I have to lose interest before I even get to understand the product*


 
  
 when chord release mojo they wanted to draw in more people but i dont think they realised what kind of people at the £400 mark
  
 it turned out to be from audiophiles to your average audio joe and because your joes are now using a chord product it shouldnt be expected of them to pay that price for an add on.
  
 like you say many people didnt eat properly, saved up every last penny or sold many of their gadgets to afford a mojo (me included) 
  
 there are people on the forum that can purchase Dave like its nothing and many who may not be ever able purchase a mojo. we dont think the poly is crap and we are understanding engineering (slowly until more is revealed) so dont take it too much to heart chord team its just the price.


----------



## TjPhysicist

bengkia369 said:


> Comparing USB digital out with Optical Toslink using my AK240 as a transport to my Mojo, Toslink sounds more refined and musical, darker background compared to USB out.
> I using a Supra ZAC optical Toslink, really a very solid and well made cable.


 
 After years of having Fiio DACs+android phones, I've kinda "learned" to not trust USB-OTG audio (this includes USB-C IME). That's just me though, I know it's likely a baseless fear.


----------



## almarti

scarfacegt said:


> Does the mojo work with tidal MQA? On an windows computer?




I have tested it and it works if you let Tidal to do the MQA decoding as it is enabled by default. Then you get the 24/96 file being sent to Mojo and it sounds great. In short term MQA will be availbale in mobile iOS/Android versions with offline availability.


----------



## canali

almarti said:


> I have tested it and it works if you let Tidal to do the MQA decoding as it is enabled by default. Then you get the 24/96 file being sent to Mojo and it sounds great. In short term MQA will be availbale in mobile iOS/Android versions with offline availability.


 
 cool, thanks


----------



## almarti

harpo1 said:


> So tidal will vary the mojo's color now depending on the master correct?



Correct you get green color with Master albums


----------



## harpo1

almarti said:


> Correct you get green color with Master albums


 
 Great thank you!


----------



## WCDchee

maxh22 said:


> Bluetooth streaming will sound worse than with a cable but Wifi streaming may be very competitive. The best sound quality will come from music stored on the SD card since it's ditectly connected to Mojo.
> 
> I have heard Mojo sound so-so on some sources, great on others, and down right unbelievable on some sources (mainly Microrendu and LPS-1) if the Poly can match the sound or even come close to the microrendu with stored music it would be a fantastic achievement!




Of course, I was strictly referring to SD card source. And yes I agree with you 100%, the mojo is so sensitive to transport pairing. Pair it right and it blows your mind pair it badly and it's just soso.



bikutoru said:


> Poly does not change the sound of MOJO, I think it is the wrong question. If you like the sound of MOJO, with POLY you just gaining portable, nano in size, macro in performance computer that can do WiFi, Bluetooth, DLNA, MPD, SD card - all in your pocket.




If you go back and read mine, and others' posts you would realise some of us actually have been finding the mojo to, as I mentioned above vary largely in quality with different sources regardless of input mode.


----------



## Mython

Just noticed this, in the Tidal MQA announcement thread:
  
  
 Quote:


leaky74 said:


> Using a mac & giving Tidal direct acess to the DAC (using an AK70 as USB DAC), it changes bit/sample rate accordingly. I understand the decision by Chord with the Mojo to mute the first couple of seconds of a track; changing from one rate to another is painful!


----------



## canali

Wait Mython... don't tell me you're somewhat excited (or mildly intrigued) by Tidal's new MQA offering?...would you perhaps take up streaming in the near future even?...The image of that...Blasphemy! Sacrilege! Repent!


----------



## Mython

canali said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 I just noticed it on the head-fi frontpage.
  
 Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Angular Mo

Wireless streaming of offline Tidal content to the Poly-Mojo over WiFi is amazing, assuming the performance and SQ are excellent. 

I consider that to be a huge achievement.

As to battery-drain of WiFi, I always have a portable battery pack with me if I am out for more than three-hours.

IF we also get Tidal-MQA, then that alone could justify the high price, because we have an upgraded device that no one expected.

For those expecting a screen, please understand how much software is an entirely different realm.


----------



## lurk

I think the high price is partly due to brexit. 

Thanks voters.


----------



## jwbrent

Yes, the pound devalued over 20% due to Brexit.


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> I expect that the new longer Chord Mojo case will effectively provide that functionality.




Good point.


----------



## Jozurr

My Mojo seems to have some weird buzzing when I keep the USB plugged in and the battery is close to full. When the battery drops and I plug in the usb, it works fine, until it's close to max again, when it starts buzzing. Anyone knows what's going on?
  
 Edit: Just to confirm, this happens with the stock cable as well as a secondary cable I have, and the charging light is steady and not blinking.


----------



## Mython

jozurr said:


> My Mojo seems to have some weird buzzing when I keep the USB plugged in and the battery is close to full. When the battery drops and I plug in the usb, it works fine, until it's close to max again, when it starts buzzing. Anyone knows what's going on?
> 
> Edit: Just to confirm, this happens with the stock cable as well as a secondary cable I have, and the charging light is steady and not blinking.


 
  
 Perhaps your charger is changing its behaviour slightly, as the battery approaches full charge?


----------



## Jozurr

mython said:


> Perhaps your charger is changing its behaviour slightly, as the battery approaches full charge?


 
  
 The cable is connected to the USB port on my laptop. There's no changes to my USB port etc that I've ever noticed with anything else.


----------



## Mython

jozurr said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps your charger is changing its behaviour slightly, as the battery approaches full charge?
> ...


 
  
 Hmmm... OK. well can you try a different USB supply? Either a different computer or an actual charger?
  
 I'm thinking that the USB port may not be regulating itself very well, as the charging cycle nears completion.
  
  
  


rob watts said:


> fluidz said:
> 
> 
> > I've found that plugging my Mojo in to a Usb 3 front port on my pc to charge whilst the Mojo is turned off it makes weird electrical noises, like its trying to reboot itself, over and over.  Sounds like tickticktick bleep bleep.  The white light is static on the Mojo so its not being under powered.
> ...


 
  


rob watts said:


> The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU and a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant.
> 
> Charging times - its 4 to 5 hours if the unit is off from flashing red to full charge. But if you are using it at the same time, it will take much longer (maybe 12 hours), as current is being drawn to feed Mojo and less to charge the battery. Check that the charging LED is not flashing, as this indicates a fault such as insufficient current from the PSU.
> 
> Rob


----------



## XVortex

Mojo is GREAT DAC. Poly is just overpriced raspberry-pi


----------



## costinstn

Man, i'm starting to get a little pissed off.....Up until the MOJO launched, most of the guys in this thread couldn't even dream to buy a cable from Chord.  These guys ( Franks and Watts ) somehow made it possible for a guy with a 1000$/month salary and a kid to afford a high quality DAC. I'm very curious how many of these guys complaining make more than 1000$/month.....
 Anyway...since the Mojo, probably the % of Chord owners shifted heavily to the realm of entry-level. The 90% of Chord owners which only have a Mojo have forgotten that Chord is a HIGH-END audio company. They don't need to justify the price to us. They just need to give a high-end SQ. People will keep buying the Mojo, because is a fantastic DAC, and from those people, some will buy the Poly, because is a great wireless solution.


----------



## gikigill

Check my profile bud, I'll send you dated pictures of my headphones,home and car audio too if you want. 

Yet I'll not buy the Poly.


----------



## music4mhell

gikigill said:


> Check my profile bud, I'll send you dated pictures of my headphones,home and car audio too if you want.
> 
> Yet I'll not buy the Poly.


 
 But i will buy instantly once it's launched


----------



## gikigill

More power to you, I'm not encouraging such behaviour in the audio market.


----------



## GreenBow

bengkia369 said:


> I personally feel that the Poly module weakest point is the connector part, I feel it would be better if there is a reinforcement plate to hold the Poly to the Mojo.
> What do u guys think?


 
  
 Yes absolutely. A case to encompass Mojo and Poly would need to have a support structure. Otherwise first time it's used portable it will suffer damage on the ports.
  
 Since I intend only to use Mojo about the house, I have no use for the Poly. I am just agreeing with you, since it's something I thought about before.
  
  
 By the way, is it just me or does the Head-Fi editor act weird. Like splitting what you are writing. Text jumping about.


----------



## Angular Mo

Stop blaming Brexit, that is malarkey.

Chord could have just as easily hedged its currency risk to other countries.

Imagine if this obviates the need for a Sonore Rendu and also plays offline Tidal streaming?

Let's wait and see the reviews.


----------



## jarnopp

angular mo said:


> Wireless streaming of offline Tidal content to the Poly-Mojo over WiFi is amazing, assuming the performance and SQ are excellent.
> 
> I consider that to be a huge achievement.
> 
> ...




Is it an assumption or do we know that the app control of Poly will happen over wifi? I would have assumed it would be via Bluetooth, which is lower power. The streaming from source to Poly wou,d be wifi, but the phone control would be via Bluetooth. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Slaphead

jozurr said:


> My Mojo seems to have some weird buzzing when I keep the USB plugged in and the battery is close to full. When the battery drops and I plug in the usb, it works fine, until it's close to max again, when it starts buzzing. Anyone knows what's going on?
> 
> Edit: Just to confirm, this happens with the stock cable as well as a secondary cable I have, and the charging light is steady and not blinking.




Mine does exactly the same thing - starts hissing when it's close to being fully charged. I use a 2.1 amp Apple iPad charger. I don't see it as a problem as it's been mentioned many times in this thread that the Mojo can and does emit some noise during charging, and so far in around 8 or 9 months of ownership I've not had an issue with the Mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

Please does anyone know if the A&K jr works with the Mojo.
  
 If so:
  

does it output bit-perfect to the Mojo
as the connection is USB, does it miss the first second of albums, and the first second of tracks manually selected?


----------



## bytor33

slaphead said:


> Mine does exactly the same thing - starts hissing when it's close to being fully charged. I use a 2.1 amp Apple iPad charger. I don't see it as a problem as it's been mentioned many times in this thread that the Mojo can and does emit some noise during charging, and so far in around 8 or 9 months of ownership I've not had an issue with the Mojo.


 
 Same here using Apple chargers.  I've had my Mojo a little over a year and the battery is still operating as well as when I got it.  The whine can be handy to let you know it's almost done charging


----------



## sabloke

I have done an interesting the other day. Mojo and DP-X1 were stacked together, turned on and connected with a short USB cable that came with the expansion kit. Ferrite bead was on, too. The DP-X1 wasn't playing anything and had Wi-Fi on downloading some Tidal albums and I was getting static in my headphones. I thought the cable wasn't good enough, not enough shielding and that the bead wasn't doing its job. Then I unplugged the cable from the Mojo and to my surprise, the static was still there as if the two devices were still connected. My conclusion is that it is not the cable that is causing the interference that causes the static, the issue goes deeper than that. Not much of a problem for me as I listen mostly with DP-X1 in flight mode and there's no static then. So you might think again before buying that expensive 8cm USB cable with half kg of ferrite wrapped around it.


----------



## x RELIC x

greenbow said:


> Please does anyone know if the A&K jr works with the Mojo.
> 
> If so:
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure the AK Jr can't output a digital signal, unless it has received a recent firmware update like the higher end models that I am not aware of.


----------



## BigAund

I don't know if this has already been answered but what happens if your phone is dead, will mojo and poly still play? Same if you are on a plane with all connections from phone shutdown. 

Now the technology might be great but if it fails to deliver in those 2 scenarios, it's pretty useless to me and certainly priced beyond a point I'd take a punt on it. Perhaps it's something for another release from. Chord, a very simple card reader and button interface without all the other bells and whistles, something that will work alone and make for a screen less DAP.


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Please does anyone know if the A&K jr works with the Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 Thank goodness I thought to ask here before spending. I would have been bereft had I just bought one blindly.
  
 I am really stuck as to what to use for a transport. I do not know if DAPs like the Sony Walkmans will miss the first second of music. Since it runs by USB I think it's a real possibility.
  
 Again, if I bought a cheap Android phone, I would need software to insert a second's silence. To stop the mojo missing the first second of music.
  
 I just don't know where to start without asking a million questions.
  
 In the end though it puzzles me why the Mojo only does this on USB and not on optical.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

This is how I use my Mojo on long drives. Using my phone as a Mobile Hotspot, I connect the Chromecast Audio receiver to it, which feeds the Mojo through optical out. As a bonus, passengers can directly stream music from their phones through mine!

Music from the Sony DAC sounds "sluggish" in comparison. I finally understood what people meant when they said that the Mojo has a "lively" presentation  Thank you, Chord!

Edit: Will purchase Poly as soon as I can afford it


----------



## obsidyen

Will Poly have the same SQ as wired on wireless? If it will, it might be worth its price actually.


----------



## uniqueone

vmixer said:


> Just to close the loop, I received ZY Cables' Lightning to MicroUSB cable yesterday (along w/ AQ Nighthawks! ). Purchased here. So far, no issues on iPhone 7+ 128GB running iOS 10.1.1. Sample rate reflected correctly on Mojo when playing high-res from Onkyo HF, NePlayer and HibyMusic. Seems to work well (have been running in Airplane mode so don't know about RF rejection). Will see what happens with the next iOS update... Thanks all.


 
https://youtu.be/7pS5tMdFad8
  
 Just got the same cable.. but its not working for some reason..
  
 This is supposed to be simple plug and play right?
  
 From watching my video do you think its defected? if it is I think ill have to ask for replacement..


----------



## leaky74

mojo ideas said:


> Our philosophy with the Mojo/Poly combination is to allow the user to be free from having to handle the devices and focus on listening and control from a device that they use every day. We see the mobile device / computer as the user interface of the future.
> 
> The Phone / Computer user interface is and always will provide a much richer user experience. As users update their mobile devices and app vendors update their player products the benefits are seen immediately. If Poly incorporated a screen it would need to be tiny due to it's small size and we believe would limit the user experience. We have looked at these issues very carefully and have drawn different conclusions to yourself but that's possibly because we've been thinking for a far longer time and we had to expand our vision somewhat.




I completely get this. I'm currently carrying an AK70 in one pocket and constantly think how much better it would be to have what would effectively be a remote app for it on my phone (&/or smart watch). Yet anyone that's ever used a remote app will know, in most cases, they often feel constraining and lacking full functionality. For many reasons, being able to use a given service's (such as Tidal), client and the full functionality that that facilitates is great. Don't underestimate for example, the convenience of having access to the lock screen controls of a phone app as well as the physical volume buttons. This was lacking on the Sonos app until fairly recently & was a major pain.

Also, no waiting, in my instance, for AK to update their Tidal app whenever Tidal update theirs.

Another example - as much as I love my Sonos kit at home, having to use the Sonos app (as good as it is), always feels like a bit of a bind; I'd love to be able to open up an app and select my sonos speakers as an output in the same way I would if I were using airplay or Bluetooth. That said, until not that long ago I would have required a physical Sonos controller (and would have no doubt been thinking, "I wish I could control this from my phone")!

Look also at the growing trend for smart tech in general and the reliance of that upon your phone as an interface. As I say, I get this.

All that said.....whilst I appreciate what POLY can and will do and I can appreciate the work that's gone into it, at this point the cost is a barrier for me.


----------



## PhilW

harpo1 said:


> Great thank you!


 don't get confused.... you are not hearing MQA as it should as there is no decoder in the chain. You are simply hearing a "normal" file.


----------



## PhilW

greenbow said:


> Please does anyone know if the A&K jr works with the Mojo.
> 
> If so:
> 
> ...


 bit-perfect is just marketing. Things bit perfect can still not sound great. Why are you missing the first second of a track? Even the Pioneer range of DAPs offers a great solution to connect to mojo.


----------



## harpo1

philw said:


> don't get confused.... you are not hearing MQA as it should as there is no decoder in the chain. You are simply hearing a "normal" file.


 
 I know.  Tidal is sending it out at 24/96 PCM according to my DAC.


----------



## TjPhysicist

greenbow said:


> Please does anyone know if the A&K jr works with the Mojo.
> 
> If so:
> 
> ...


 
 Everything I've read leads me to believe that AK Jr is incapable of any kind of Digital Out (be it S/PDIF or USB).  Someone correct me If i'm wrong. I LOVE how thin the AK Jr is but no digital out means i'm looking to get dx80 or similar instead.


----------



## RobinTim

wcdchee said:


> Of course, I was strictly referring to SD card source. And yes I agree with you 100%, the mojo is so sensitive to transport pairing.* Pair it right and it blows your mind pair it badly and it's just soso.*
> If you go back and read mine, and others' posts you would realise some of us actually have been finding the mojo to, as I mentioned above vary largely in quality with different sources regardless of input mode.


 
  
 Just to understand it correctly: Would the problem of pairing be potentially overcome if one uses a Poly?
  
 Also, right now I am using a macbook pro or an Iphone 6s before the Mojo. Is that a good or a bad pairing and how could it be improved? Thanks for the help


----------



## Mython

uniqueone said:


> vmixer said:
> 
> 
> > Just to close the loop, I received ZY Cables' Lightning to MicroUSB cable yesterday (along w/ AQ Nighthawks! ). Purchased here. So far, no issues on iPhone 7+ 128GB running iOS 10.1.1. Sample rate reflected correctly on Mojo when playing high-res from Onkyo HF, NePlayer and HibyMusic. Seems to work well (have been running in Airplane mode so don't know about RF rejection). Will see what happens with the next iOS update... Thanks all.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Interesting.
  
 You are now the 2nd person to find that that (seemingly-generic) cable doesn't work. I say 'seemingly-generic', because both the *'HiFi Spot'* and *'XY'* offerings look absolutely identical, as far as I can tell.
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28275#post_13142121
  
  
 I have just made a note of this in post #3, and sincere apologies to anyone, including yourself, who may have bought this cable after reading about it in post #3 - it has worked fine for many people, during 2016, and it is only within the past week that anyone has reported any problems with it. Whether the cable itself is faulty, or if it perhaps uses a CCK-circumvention method that Apple have managed to make iOS reject, is not yet clear.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

slaphead said:


> Mine does exactly the same thing - starts hissing when it's close to being fully charged. I use a 2.1 amp Apple iPad charger. I don't see it as a problem as it's been mentioned many times in this thread that the Mojo can and does emit some noise during charging, and so far in around 8 or 9 months of ownership I've not had an issue with the Mojo.


 

 I have the same issue with mine; when it starts to trickle charge it hisses. I asked here a couple of weeks back whether this is normal and there wasn't really a conclusive answer. I've tried various different combinations of chargers and cables (I even bought the fancy iFi one in hope of fixing this) and they all performed identically with regards to the hissing. Since I'm using this in a hi-fi setup with the Mojo constantly powered, hissing is it's usual state, which is pretty stupid for an 'audio' product.


----------



## Marat Sar

Is there _still _no news of the SD card reader module?


----------



## Mython

marat sar said:


> Is there _still _no news of the SD card reader module?


 
  
 LOL - erm... that's not quite accurate:
  
*Chord Electronics - ☆ Poly ☆ (add-on microSD and advanced wireless module for Mojo)*


----------



## Marat Sar

mython said:


> LOL - erm... that's not quite accurate:
> 
> *Chord Electronics - ☆ Poly ☆ (add-on microSD and advanced wireless module for Mojo)*


 
  
 Oh thanks! You just made my day man!


----------



## Marat Sar

marat sar said:


> Oh thanks! You just made my day man!


 
  
 Oh wait, saw the price -- nope! Not gonna happen  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Man walks into hardware shop:
 "Hi I'd like a screwdriver for these screws you sold me last week"
 "We don't have the screwdriver, but we do have this swiss army knife that will do the job"
 "OK sounds good"
 "It's £500"
 "£500???"
 "It really is the most advanced swiss army knife in the world"
 "But I just want a screwdriver".


----------



## Mython

bulbsofpassion said:


> Man walks into hardware shop:
> "Hi I'd like a screwdriver for these screws you sold me last week"
> "We don't have the screwdriver, but we do have this swiss army knife that will do the job"
> "OK sounds good"
> ...


 
  
  
 Not everybody wants a screwdriver, just because you want a screwdriver.
  
 Swiss army knives have been a global success for about a century, and still going strong.
  
  
 Moral of the story?
  
 Just because a product doesn't suit you, personally, doesn't necessarily mean it's illegitimate or doesn't suit other people.
  
 It's nothing personal - it's just the way of the world, and it needn't be traumatic if one is pragmatic.
  
 If it doesn't suit you, then just walk to the next block, where there's a competing hardware shop, run by a bloke whose customers can't abide swiss army knives, but who does a roaring trade in screwdrivers. You may even meet some of his customers and strike up a friendship.
  
 Happy days


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

I don't even want the screwdriver! 
 I just read the past few pages of this and the Poly thread, I'm summarising what seems to be the most common complaint: "I just wanted a SD reader, I thought it'd be £200".


----------



## xtr4

After having calmed down from the initial shock and awe of the Poly as well as the impressive price tag that comes with it, here's my take on it.
  
 Given that the Poly isn't tied down to any particular device (even though it's design suggests a Mojo companion module), I think Chord could've marketed and introduced Poly in a different way.
 Here's what I think should have happened; Chord introduced a revolutionary streaming module no bigger than the Mojo. This device connects via USB to any device and is battery powered. As a bonus, there's a segment that opens up to reveal a direct attachment to the Mojo! How cool is that!
 They could've even hired Piko Taro to do a Chord rendition of his hit.........I have a Poly......I have a Mojo.......urrghh.......MojoPoly!
 That's just my imagination of how I think Poly should have been marketed.
  
  
 But in reality, what happened was that the original tease was an SD card module (without anything else teased). This tease would then form the basis of the hype train that has led to the current derailment and disappointment. Of course with the speculation over the previous months leading to the reveal, it would definitely have thus caused this very scenario.
  
 Of course the above is purely my opinion and even though I may not afford the Poly at launch, it is still a fantastic piece of hardware that has been milled to fit into the size that's no bigger than the Mojo. Now that is engineering.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## GreenBow

philw said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Please does anyone know if the A&K jr works with the Mojo.
> ...


 
  
 Bit-perfect rocks as far as I am concerned. If you don't hear it, sadly it's your loss. It stands out equally in music or video.
  
 On USB input, the Mojo misses the first second of new album or track switch. I was told the Hugo does. I guess all Chord DACs do.


----------



## PhilW

greenbow said:


> Bit-perfect rocks as far as I am concerned. If you don't hear it, sadly it's your loss. It stands out equally in music or video.
> 
> On USB input, the Mojo misses the first second of new album or track switch. I was told the Hugo does. I guess all Chord DACs do.


 oh i hear it believe me but "bit perfect" sounds different from one transport to the next so.


----------



## canali

mython said:


> I just noticed it on the head-fi frontpage.
> 
> Nothing more, nothing less.




Drats (for now... )...thought you were entertaining coming over to 'The Dark Side'


----------



## Soundizer

philw said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Bit-perfect rocks as far as I am concerned. If you don't hear it, sadly it's your loss. It stands out equally in music or video.
> ...




Interesting perspective. I have no experience with Bitperfect software, however have been considering Aurdivana for my Apple Computer over iTunes. 
Are you suggesting this might not be an improvement?


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Someone actually did a proper test of different 'bitperfect' software:
  
 http://archimago.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/measurements-bit-perfect-audiophile.html
  
 The quick version: "*Do bit-perfect Mac audio players sound the same? Yes, as far as I can measure and have personally experienced."*


----------



## jarnopp

xtr4 said:


> After having calmed down from the initial shock and awe of the Poly as well as the impressive price tag that comes with it, here's my take on it.
> 
> Given that the Poly isn't tied down to any particular device (even though it's design suggests a Mojo companion module), I think Chord could've marketed and introduced Poly in a different way.
> Here's what I think should have happened; Chord introduced a revolutionary streaming module no bigger than the Mojo. This device connects via USB to any device and is battery powered. As a bonus, there's a segment that opens up to reveal a direct attachment to the Mojo! How cool is that!
> ...




I think this is closest to the situation. Chord may have started out with modules (plural) in mind, it then through really breakthrough engineering came up with one. It may very well be a better solution for most. If there were to be an SD only module, it would need either a screen or Bluetooth for control internally or by a phone. So that would increase its cost. Likely, as a chord Mojo product, it would be $3-400. Then, if you wanted the wifi module, that would similarly be another $3-400. And you would need to carry two modules and switch if you wanted both. Haven't seen more about it from Jude or Chord, but I think ere are numerous uses that people haven't fully contemplated for this yet. Whether they work for you or are worth it is another thing.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

mython said:


> Not everybody wants a screwdriver, just because you want a screwdriver.
> 
> Swiss army knives have been a global success for about a century, and still going strong.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Mython's diplomatic skills make me wonder...
  
 did he miss his calling or...
  
 is  he is too smart to get contaminated by politics!  
  
 Great post.  As the norm, I love the way you present the enjoyment of differences.  This is particularly in a field where emotional landmines are the norm.


----------



## miketlse

jarnopp said:


> I think this is closest to the situation. Chord may have started out with modules (plural) in mind, it then through really breakthrough engineering came up with one. It may very well be a better solution for most. If there were to be an SD only module, it would need either a screen or Bluetooth for control internally or by a phone. So that would increase its cost. Likely, as a chord Mojo product, it would be $3-400. Then, if you wanted the wifi module, that would similarly be another $3-400. And you would need to carry two modules and switch if you wanted both. Haven't seen more about it from Jude or Chord, but I think ere are numerous uses that people haven't fully contemplated for this yet. Whether they work for you or are worth it is another thing.


 
  
 Yes, originally Chord talked about a whole series of modules, but after a few months only the cable and SD modules were mentioned.
  
 Looked at from an engineering viewpoint, there never would have been a viable business case for developing multiple modules, because that would entail multiple product development projects, multiple case/circuit board/code designs, all to be performed by a relatively small design team. And once the development work was completed, Chord would have needed to stock all the parts kits for all these different modules, and then handle all the work in progress, etc. The end result would have been to push the development/retail costs up.
  
 So Chord have followed a logical engineering decision methodology - and then used their experience to combine all the functionality in one product, which can act as a streamer, for any USB dac.


----------



## miketlse

peter hyatt said:


> Mython's diplomatic skills make me wonder...
> 
> did he miss his calling or...
> 
> ...


 
  
 The last 48 hours must have been stressful for @Mython, but he has managed to remain largely calm and even-handed, in spite of some of the negative posts. I am impressed that he didn't get 'slight miffed' now and again.


----------



## krismusic

I agree Mython summed it up very neatly. I'm just exceedingly grateful to have the Mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

Please does anyone know if you can add a second's silence at the start of a track with USB Player Pro.


----------



## Slaphead

philw said:


> oh i hear it believe me but "bit perfect" sounds different from one transport to the next so.




Then these transports are not delivering a bit perfect signal, are they? or maybe one is, but not the rest.

OK, the above applies to optical only. If it's via USB or coaxial then your at the mercy of RF interference, and therefore YMMV.


----------



## Mython

Thanks for the props, but we're all human, and I'm every bit as fallible as the next person - I get miffed at some companies, myself, too. I'm no angel.
  
 The question is - do we learn to _*try *_to flow a little, around the things we don't prefer, or do we stubbornly choose to fight with most of them?
  
 I'm still not there, yet, but I keep trying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
  
 As far as Poly goes, it really won't be for everyone - we _all_ know that. However, I think there are going to be a good many happy customers who appreciate its flexibility.
  
  
 Although it's not precisely applicable to Poly, the _broader sentiment_ of Arthur Schopenhauer's famous quip, nonetheless springs to mind:
  
*"All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."*
  
  
 Given time, I think Poly will find its audience, even if _not all_ of them are necessarily Mojo owners.


----------



## Mython

PS: I'd like to say I'm miffed @ *c**anali*, for trying to tarnish my reputation by implying I'm a Tidal MQA lover.
  
 That's defamation of character, dammit!


----------



## jwbrent

mython said:


> Thanks for the props, but we're all human, and I'm every bit as fallible as the next person - I get miffed at some companies, myself, too. I'm no angel.
> 
> The question is - do we learn to _*try*_ to flow a little, around the things we don't prefer, or do we stubbornly choose to fight with most of them?
> 
> ...




Very wise, you are as Yoda smiles.


----------



## Mojo ideas

bengkia369 said:


> I personally feel that the Poly module weakest point is the connector part, I feel it would be better if there is a reinforcement plate to hold the Poly to the Mojo.
> What do u guys think?


 It's really not required and if your worried we now have the long case that fully protects both units when they are connected as a single item.


----------



## scarfacegt

Im playing tidal with mqa trough the mojo.But i had to go into the sound card menu to chamge to 96/24 bit outpit.So now the mojo power button is green all the time.From what i know,not all albums in mqa on tidal are 96/24.So its impossible for me to know if im actually are listening to full mqa.But must say,it sounds good though


----------



## aerosuffly

scarfacegt said:


> Im playing tidal with mqa trough the mojo.But i had to go into the sound card menu to chamge to 96/24 bit outpit.So now the mojo power button is green all the time.From what i know,not all albums in mqa on tidal are 96/24.So its impossible for me to know if im actually are listening to full mqa.But must say,it sounds good though



Make sure you enable exclusive access mode on the Mojo from inside Tidal. Else, you would be streaming unfolded 24bit/48kHz MQA stream that got upsmapled by your PC/Mac to the DAC sampling rate that you picked.


----------



## miketlse

@Mython
  
 You could start to populate post #3 on the Poly thread with this http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28560#post_13151321


----------



## Bengkia369

I already pre ordered a Poly module for my Mojo from my favorite local audio shop.


----------



## krismusic

bengkia369 said:


> I already pre ordered a Poly module for my Mojo from my favorite local audio shop.



Let us know how it really is.


----------



## Bengkia369

krismusic said:


> Let us know how it really is.




I don't feel complete if I only owned the Mojo, this Poly module is a must buy! 
Will be selling off my AK240 to buy this module.


----------



## scarfacegt

aerosuffly said:


> Make sure you enable exclusive access mode on the Mojo from inside Tidal. Else, you would be streaming unfolded 24bit/48kHz MQA stream that got upsmapled by your PC/Mac to the DAC sampling rate that you picked.




Tnx for reply.How do i access the mojo from tidal?


----------



## krismusic

mojo ideas said:


> It's really not required and if your worried we now have the long case that fully protects both units when they are connected as a single item.



Any pics of the case?


----------



## krismusic

bengkia369 said:


> I don't feel complete if I only owned the Mojo, this Poly module is a must buy!
> Will be selling off my AK240 to buy this module.



I'm very tempted. It occurs to me that I pay a premium to have a high capacity storage iPhone. Factoring in the saving I could make next upgrade would help a little. Of course there is still the cost of an SD card and new career to add to the cost of the Poly. I think you are right that it is an exciting bit if kit if you can afford it.


----------



## Layman1

krismusic said:


> Of course there is still the cost of an SD card and new career to add to the cost of the Poly.


 
 Agreed. Once you buy the Poly, you are moving into the big boy sound leagues and the change in psychological self-perception this engenders would surely cause a person to consider similarly upgrading their existing career status.


----------



## krismusic

layman1 said:


> Agreed. Once you buy the Poly, you are moving into the big boy sound leagues and the change in psychologal self-perception this engenders would surely cause a person to consider similarly upgrading their existing career status.



Ha ha. Sorry. Stupid ortokoreckt. Of course I meant case! Although yes. The combined cost might require a new career or at least a promotion!


----------



## harpo1

scarfacegt said:


> Tnx for reply.How do i access the mojo from tidal?


 
 Tidal/Settings/Streaming then hover your mouse pointer over the mojo selection and a settings cog will show up on the right.  Inside there you'll find exclusive mode.


----------



## UNOE

http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1860#post_13151641
  
 Looks like this might be what most people wanted.  If someone builds a nice case for this transport that would be even nicer.  It can do many of same things Poly can if you want to stream Tidal wirelessly.  For me it has more of the features I want.  At 1/4 of the price.


----------



## NaiveSound

unoe said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1860#post_13151641
> 
> Looks like this might be what most people wanted.  If someone builds a nice case for this transport that would be even nicer.  It can do many of same things Poly can if you want to stream Tidal wirelessly.  For me it has more of the features I want.  At 1/4 of the price.




I didn't know it can stream Tidal to. Mojo. 

Wow this thing poops all over overpriced Poly


----------



## gikigill

Yup, a screen, storage and controls. Not hard to find in today's market.

Youre better off getting a DAP to connect to the Mojo and have it all.

Plenty of DAPs support DLNA and Bluetooth and streaming Bluetooth over existing Bluetooth technology is a waste of Mojos potential.


----------



## krismusic

gikigill said:


> Yup, a screen, storage and controls. Not hard to find in today's market.
> 
> Youre better off getting a DAP to connect to the Mojo and have it all.
> 
> Plenty of DAPs support DLNA and Bluetooth and streaming Bluetooth over existing Bluetooth technology is a waste of Mojos potential.



Still have to use storage on the phone for offline files?


----------



## Ancipital

unoe said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1860#post_13151641
> 
> Looks like this might be what most people wanted.  If someone builds a nice case for this transport that would be even nicer.  It can do many of same things Poly can if you want to stream Tidal wirelessly.  For me it has more of the features I want.  At 1/4 of the price.


 
  
 If it had a cleanly clocked optical out, it'd be utterly killer!


----------



## Chris1975

So, the Poly has been announced and ... I can't afford it.

Still trying to figure out what to do with my Mojo on my commutes. My iPod Nano is incompatible and my iPhone too fiddly to connect up.

I've looked at Fiio Players like the X3, Hiditz AP60 etc, but am starting to wonder if I should use a different amp for commutes, such as the Cayin C5 which is compatible with the Nano being only an amp, not a dac. 

Does this sound like a stupid idea? I'd be using my Mojo most of the time, just not for commutes. 

And ... if I added the Cayin as a preamp to the Mojo line out in order to get a bass boast, would that be stupid? Any thoughts?


----------



## Chris1975

Anyone else agree? I was thinking of adding the Cayin C5, or is that blasphemy?


----------



## canali

chris 1975


can't beat an ipod touch 6 with mojo.


streams tidal, plays your flac, alac etc.


imo still great bang for buck

(bought mine used 128gb for only cdn$330)

no new configuration or device makes me want to sell it thus far.
i'm not as dap savvy as are others on here, so take my comments
for what they're worth...and my setup is simpler than some of those on here.
and i don't mind wires...if you do, then there is the poly or other.


----------



## Mython

chris1975 said:


> So, the Poly has been announced and ... I can't afford it.
> 
> Still trying to figure out what to do with my Mojo on my commutes. My iPod Nano is incompatible and my iPhone too fiddly to connect up.


 
  
 Why do you feel it's more awkward to connect an iPhone than any other transport device?


----------



## Chris1975

mython said:


> Why do you feel it's more awkward to connect an iPhone than any other transport device?




Because I want to use my phone as a phone. Which means stacking with rubber band is out. Plus it only has 16GB


----------



## gikigill

$250 Android phone with SD card + Monoprice USB cable + Mojo = All set. 

I connect my HTC 10 via a single USB-C cable to the Mojo and its perfect.

200+ gb of storage and Spotify/Tidal plus UAPP/HF Player for local playback.


----------



## Mython

gikigill said:


> $250 Android phone with SD card + Monoprice USB cable + Mojo = All set.
> 
> I connect my HTC 10 via a single USB-C cable to the Mojo and its perfect.
> 
> 200+ gb of storage and Spotify/Tidal plus UAPP/HF Player for local playback.


 

  
  
 And yet, inexplicably, you are unhappy.


----------



## jmills8

mython said:


> And yet, inexplicably, you are unhappy.


On HF happy lasts a week.


----------



## gikigill

mython said:


> And yet, inexplicably, you are unhappy.




I'm unhappy with the Poly,its a disappointment.I was lining up for a Dave too but now I'm not so sure.

You will see me post my delight and disappointment with certain products. I would like a more integrated setup, possibly cable free but the Poly misses the mark. 

So yes, I'm explicably unhappy. 

There's a result or an excuse and the Poly looks like a excuse. Sorry Chord, I am not a sycophant and refuse to be one. Poly isn't worth $1000 AUD, it isn't worth 500 for that matter.

The Nighthawk, Z1R and Mojo are results, not the Poly.


----------



## UNOE

gikigill said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, inexplicably, you are unhappy.
> ...


 

 Are you mentioning AQ NH with z1r and mojo?


----------



## jwbrent

gikigill said:


> I'm unhappy with the Poly,its a disappointment.I was lining up for a Dave too but now I'm not so sure.


 
  
 I'm not sure why being unhappy with a Mojo attachment would cause you to change your mind on a Dave. The Dave is a state of the art DAC meant to be used with commensurate components.


----------



## gikigill

What if they pull some similar ******** later? 

Mojo was my first Chord purchase and now I'm not so sure. Leaning towards a low end MSB or Berkeley.


----------



## Mython

gikigill said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, inexplicably, you are unhappy.
> ...


 
  
  
 It's not a case of anyone being a sycophant, just because they don't see things the same way as you do.
  
 You know as well as I do that what one person sees value in, another won't, and so it goes, ad infinitum.
  
 Personally, I view high-end audiophile cables with strong skepticism, but others sing their praises to the rooftops.
  
  
 My point, earlier was that clearly, you have found a combo that _does_ suit your needs, so clearly Chord have done something right, in your life, even if Poly isn't that something:
  


gikigill said:


> $250 Android phone with SD card + Monoprice USB cable + Mojo = All set.
> 
> I connect my HTC 10 via a single USB-C cable to the Mojo and its perfect.
> 
> 200+ gb of storage and Spotify/Tidal plus UAPP/HF Player for local playback.


 
  
  
  
 "Perfect" (your words; not mine) really doesn't sound so awfully, terribly bad


----------



## gikigill

unoe said:


> Are you mentioning AQ NH with z1r and mojo?




Yup, great products for the price and overall performance. Mojo at £400 is fabulous but a £1000 Mojo is no-deal.


----------



## jwbrent

gikigill said:


> What if they pull some similar ******** later?
> 
> Mojo was my first Chord purchase and now I'm not so sure. Leaning towards a low end MSB or Berkeley.


 

 The Dave is a state of the art DAC with a price to match. Anybody who can afford one of these is not going to be put off by the cost of any expansion of capabilities. Besides, doesn't the Dave have the functionality of a Poly already? I've not looked at it.


----------



## jwbrent

I'm wondering if all the comment about the Poly price is just an attempt to get Chord to rethink the price. I don't think that's going to happen, no matter how much Chord likes to get feedback from its customers. They knew going in what price point the Poly would likely be set at.


----------



## gikigill

mython said:


> It's not a case of anyone being a sycophant, just because they don't see things the same way as you do.
> 
> You know as well as I do that what one person sees value in, another won't, and so it goes, ad infinitum.
> 
> ...




And I made my displeasure clear. They did the Mojo right but don't expect Mojo owners to go for the Poly too.


----------



## gikigill

jwbrent said:


> The Dave is a state of the art DAC with a price to match. Anybody who can afford one of these is not going to be put off by the cost of any expansion of capabilities. Besides, doesn't the Dave have the functionality of a Poly already? I've not looked at it.




If I had to pay 8k for a Dave and 12k on top for expansion, I'll just buy something else. I promise you a lot of Dave owners will pay the 8k but not 12k for the expansion.

Your example reminds me of Brabus, a Mercedes tuning house that charges more than the price of the E class for improvements.Their percentage of marketshare amongst Mercedes owners is very low,even amongst the most top factory specced E class owners.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

gikigill said:


> If I had to pay 8k for a Dave and 12k on top for expansion, I'll just buy something else. I promise you a lot of Dave owners will pay the 8k but not 12k for the expansion.
> 
> Your example reminds me of Brabus, a Mercedes tuning house that charges more than the price of the E class for improvements.Their percentage of marketshare amongst Mercedes owners is very low,even amongst the most top factory specced E class owners.




Good example. The moral of the story is that just because you have the ability to spend money, doesn't mean you have to spend it carelessly.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> ... no matter how much Chord likes to get feedback from its customers.




Sure hasn't seemed like that recently. I wasn't the only one who noticed a flurry of harsh responses to feedback.


----------



## jwbrent

gikigill said:


> If I had to pay 8k for a Dave and 12k on top for expansion, I'll just buy something else. I promise you a lot of Dave owners will pay the 8k but not 12k for the expansion.
> 
> Your example reminds me of Brabus, a Mercedes tuning house that charges more than the price of the E class for improvements.Their percentage of marketshare amongst Mercedes owners is very low,even amongst the most top factory specced E class owners.




Believe me, the market for $8,000 DACs is for enthusiasts, just like the market for Mercedes performance tuning.

How do you know that Chord is going to charge $12k for an expansion, or for that matter, whether they even plan to offer such an expansion. This is pure conjecture based on zero evidence.


----------



## warrior1975

I don't see how it's such a stretch to think that someone who could afford a Dave wouldn't buy a poly if they thought it was over priced. I've seen people buy $1k+ iems here, and complain about buying a set of tips for $15 that has sizes they don't want/need because they don't fit. People can get funny with their money and how it's spent or wasted. 

GRUMPYOLDGUY You are definitely correct, Chord did not appear happy to hear the complaints about the pricing of the Poly. I feel there were some harsh comments made (not to me, but to others).


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> Sure hasn't seemed like that recently. I wasn't the only one who noticed a flurry of harsh responses to feedback.




Imagine how John must have felt preparing for CES with three new products, one of which is the Hugo 2, a surefire hit (I'm going to buy one) that's going to create a lot of excitement.

He gets to the show all pumped up about the release news, and then starts reading comments based on conjecture and ignorance ... it was bound to burst his bubble. I'd react too to such gibberish. 

The product is made in England. If Chord wanted to, they could have had a Chinese firm build it for half of what it cost them. I respect Chord for not buckling to the pressure to outsource its product. I'm sure they are proud it's built in their homeland and I'm also sure its employees are happy too, especially with all the excitement Chord enjoys these days from hitting so many homeruns.

No one has to agree with Chord's pricing policies, and yes, it's okay to criticize its action. Just do it with the respect that these guys deserve.


----------



## gikigill

jwbrent said:


> Believe me, the market for $8,000 DACs is for enthusiasts, just like the market for Mercedes performance tuning.
> 
> How do you know that Chord is going to charge $12k for an expansion, or for that matter, whether they even plan to offer such an expansion. This is pure conjecture based on zero evidence.




I'm comparing price relative to the price of the item. 

If Poly is 50% more on top of the price of a Mojo, how much would a Dave add on be logically? I have never claimed to use the Poly with the Dave.

Regarding enthusiasts spending more than 100% of the price of their Mercedes, they just buy an AMG or upgrade to a Maserati Quattroporte. There's a reason why Brabus doesn't have a lot of customers for their cars and have been reduced to selling accessories and tuning packages instead of complete cars.


----------



## harpo1

jwbrent said:


> Imagine how John must have felt preparing for CES with three new products, one of which is the Hugo 2, a surefire hit (I'm going to buy one) that's going to create a lot of excitement.
> 
> He gets to the show all pumped up about the release news, and then starts reading comments based on conjecture and ignorance ... it was bound to burst his bubble. I'd react too to such gibberish.
> 
> ...


 
 Respect goes both ways.  This isn't the first time John has reacted this way to a customer disagreeing with him.  He definitely needs to get thicker skin especially in his line of business..


----------



## warrior1975

harpo1 Agreed 100%. I've dealt with the public in several of my businesses and have been abused in far worse ways for far less things I've said or done... Or when I've said or done nothing at all. Customers can be very abusive, but you can't let it get to you and if it does, you shouldn't show it.

I don't see where people have been abusive towards him though. Yes, theyve complained about the price, but they haven't attacked him personally.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> Good example. The moral of the story is that just because you have the ability to spend money, doesn't mean you have to spend it carelessly.




I'm sorry, I have to comment on this. Who arbitrates how one should spend their earnings or what constitutes as careless spending?

Conspicuous consumption by those who are well off has been going on for thousands of years.


----------



## jmills8

Are people sitting listening to music and have a need to use their fingers so they get on HF just to chat? Just state the same things 1 million times.


----------



## gikigill

grumpyoldguy said:


> Good example. The moral of the story is that just because you have the ability to spend money, doesn't mean you have to spend it carelessly.




Exactly, no brand name is worth my money unless it's really worth my money. 

No matter how much badging you use, an Audi Q7 will always be a glorified VW, not a built from scratch Audi like the R8.


----------



## NaiveSound

Thy guys at chord are stellar in customer service and product creation. I appreciate (mojo ideas) and what he has done for us in this forum, as well as Mr Watts, 

I just wish I could afford this new tech... I reslly do, I think I'd love it


----------



## jwbrent

warrior1975 said:


> harpo1 Agreed 100%. I've dealt with the public in several of my businesses and have been abused in far worse ways for far less things I've said or done... Or when I've said or done nothing at all. Customers can be very abusive, but you can't let it get to you and if it does, you shouldn't show it.
> 
> I don't see where people have been abusive towards him though. Yes, theyve complained about the price, but they haven't attacked him personally.




It doesn't take direct, abusive behavior to be disrespectful. 

Someone on this thread in his/her anger about the price suggested it was a fluke that the Mojo sold so well ... I couldn't believe someone could make such a comment. As to the thickness of John's skin, it's not relevant. We are all different and have different abilities. John's happens to be running a highly successful company with sales in the tens of millions, if not more.


----------



## tangents

I'm reminded of that guy in the DX200 thread who still can't get over the fact it only comes with one MicroSD slot.


----------



## jwbrent

gikigill said:


> I'm comparing price relative to the price of the item.
> 
> If Poly is 50% more on top of the price of a Mojo, how much would a Dave add on be logically? I have never claimed to use the Poly with the Dave.
> 
> Regarding enthusiasts spending more than 100% of the price of their Mercedes, they just buy an AMG or upgrade to a Maserati Quattroporte. There's a reason why Brabus doesn't have a lot of customers for their cars and have been reduced to selling accessories and tuning packages instead of complete cars.




Your math is way off.


----------



## jwbrent

tangents said:


> I'm reminded of that guy in the DX200 thread who still can't get over the fact it only comes with one MicroSD slot.




I think what's going on here is a testament to the skill of Chord and its employees. They have produced a product that has created so much great emotion--the Mojo--that it's spilling over in an equally emotional way regarding the Poly and its perceived disappointing price. 

No one wants to be disappointed about something that brings them such great pleasure.


----------



## gikigill

Yup, we love our Mojos but won't be loving the Poly.


----------



## gikigill

jwbrent said:


> Your math is way off.




Poly is 50% on top of Mojo sticker price, 8k for Dave sticker price + 50% of 8k is 12k for Dave extension (that doesn't exist yet).


----------



## costinstn

I think Chord made a mistake by selling the Mojo at such a low price...They could easily have sold it at 1000GBP, lower than the Hugo's price ( double taps, half speed, more portable)...they would have cut the owner base in half or less, and now they could launch the Poly for 500GBP, half the price of the Mojo, and everybody would be ecstatic. 
 Get over it people.....You can find reasons to be displeased with Poly, and you can find reasons to love it.  Would you really have preferred to cry yourselves to sleep every night because you can't afford a Mojo?? 
 You know, i can't afford a high-end system.Hell, i don't have anywhere to test a high-end system...but by general consensus, i understand that Mojo is a glimpse in the high-end audio quality. And itself is an accessory...same as Poly...same as Sonorous X, same as Z1R....you got in this game, you pay for accessories.....
 Does anyone even remember how crappy or cumbersome the portable music was before Apple started to push the envelope to give us better sources, and DACs and UIs ??
 I don't think i'm wrong when i say that Head-Fi would not be what is now, without revolutions like Apple, and to some degree now, Chord...


----------



## warrior1975

jwbrent said:


> It doesn't take direct, abusive behavior to be disrespectful.
> 
> Someone on this thread in his/her anger about the price suggested it was a fluke that the Mojo sold so well ... I couldn't believe someone could make such a comment. As to the thickness of John's skin, it's not relevant. We are all different and have different abilities. John's happens to be running a highly successful company with sales in the tens of millions, if not more.




OK. One person said something that was probably silly. As far as John's skin, I never said anything about it... But when dealing with the public, one should be prepared for the good and the bad. I don't feel that saying the Poly is overpriced, expensive, etc. is something that is disrespectful. I'll leave it at that though, because this is becoming pointless. As it's been said, the price isn't changing. I for one, am still interested in the device, and will get one if the volume control works with the phone.


----------



## jwbrent

gikigill said:


> Poly is 50% on top of Mojo sticker price, 8k for Dave sticker price + 50% of 8k is 12k for Dave extension (that doesn't exist yet).




If we use US dollars, the retail price of the Mojo and the Poly is the same, $599. If we use pounds, the Mojo's price is 399 pounds. 50% of the Mojo price is 199.5 pounds. Thus, your assertion is correct if the retail on the Poly is 598.5 pounds. It's not, it's 499 pounds. John has already explained that due to the Brexit vote last year, the pound has devalued 20-25%. That is the reason why in the U.K. the Poly is 100 pounds higher than the Mojo. Chord has no control over monetary policy or the exchange rate.

If you're talking about a different currency, please keep in mind that what a Chord distributor, say in India as an example, charges for a product is its decision, not Chord's. They are the sanctioned distributor, and although Chord may suggest a retail price in India, again as an example, ultimately the distributor decides since they are responsible for inventory, marketing, sales, and service and whatever costs that are associated with these duties.


----------



## Aeromarine

I will get POLY no matter what.


----------



## jwbrent

warrior1975 said:


> I don't feel that saying the Poly is overpriced, expensive, etc. is something that is disrespectful.




I agree. What may be disrespectful is the _manner_ in which something is said.


----------



## jarnopp

jwbrent said:


> It doesn't take direct, abusive behavior to be disrespectful.
> 
> Someone on this thread in his/her anger about the price suggested it was a fluke that the Mojo sold so well ... I couldn't believe someone could make such a comment. As to the thickness of John's skin, it's not relevant. We are all different and have different abilities. John's happens to be running a highly successful company with sales in the tens of millions, if not more.




John and Rob are people, as well as the face of their companies. I appreciate them posting here as people first, as well as representing their company. I like the fact that they post what they think rather than only carefully filtered marketing speak. With that freedom I think we need to cut some slack if we want that fee exchange. It goes both ways.


----------



## rkt31

chord won't dare to release anything with screen because screen are easily breakable . if at all they would, it would br of extremely well built, making it even more expensive than poly. after all, all the chord dacs are tank proof. that is the main reason the module does not have any screen . imho poly is a bit over priced but not much , considering that if it can replace micro rendu like devices. waiting for its comparison with micro rendu. the biggest plus point of ploy is that it is battery powered so it does not need any expensive lps . having said that many like me will be happy with fiio x3 ii or shanling m1 as transport to mojo.


----------



## ray-dude

jwbrent said:


> Imagine how John must have felt preparing for CES with three new products, one of which is the Hugo 2, a surefire hit (I'm going to buy one) that's going to create a lot of excitement.
> 
> He gets to the show all pumped up about the release news, and then starts reading comments based on conjecture and ignorance ... it was bound to burst his bubble. I'd react too to such gibberish.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Clearly phenomenal effort goes into preparing a launch of 3 company changing products (the innovation curve is very steep).  However, when a hyper engaged and saavy audience has this sort of reaction, the launch messaging and approach is a mismatch to the audience, or in this case, I suspect the broader enthusists audience wasn't given the launch bandwidth that the press and distribution partners were given (we don't see that side obviously).
  
 I respectfully suggest taking the feedback not as criticism of the product, but highlighting where the 2nd wave of launch activity needs to focus.  
  
 For example, Rob's technical brief on the M scaler in the blu phenomenal...can't wait for Moore's Law to bring the $250 FPGA that powers it down to consumer levels so we all have access to a 1M(!!) tap scaler.  The technical achievement with the blu is otherworldly, and we're only years away from that trickling down to the consumer products.  Wow.  The Hugo 2 is also a phenomenal leap forward for the price point.  Very clear value story, and I can't wait to hear it (and hear from people who hear it).
  
 For the Poly, I'm very confused who it is for, what (in detail) it does and why it is better than other options, and have far more questions than answers.  I'd appreciate a renewed focus on core use cases, detailed discussion of differentiation, and what problems it solves for whom would go a long way.   I'm sure all this stuff is well in flight, and we'll have the benefit of it well before the new goodies start shipping.  
  
 Since the core team that has to generate all this is lucky to be getting 4 hours of sleep a night right now, sit back, enjoy the **amazing** titles at Sound Liaison and Blue Coast Records that they're practically giving away right now, pop some popcorn, and wait for additional info on the new goodies to come out.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

I'll be buying a poly; having said that I think the retail price is definitely wrong and can't imagine it what Chord were aiming for.
Obviously Brexit/currency has played a part, but if it were looking more expensive than the Mojo most manufacturers would compromise somewhere (profit, features, quality), but we all know Chord doesn't compromise!


----------



## canali

Since the core team that has to generate all this is lucky to be getting 4 hours of sleep a night right now, sit back, enjoy the **amazing** titles at Sound Liaison and Blue Coast Records that they're practically giving away right now, pop some popcorn, and wait for additional info on the new goodies to come out.

----------------
*sound liason and blue coast* eh? Will check them out thanks...chesky records from the ces show is supposedly to make some signif announcement


----------



## WCDchee

Here's my take on the Poly. Before I begin, I would just like to make it clear that I have nothing but respect for Chord's products. I do not have experience with the higher end stuff, but the Hugo and the Mojo have impressed me so much, and I absolutely love them. A couple of trained engineers I know who happen to be audio enthusiasts also have nothing but praise for Rob Watts and the stuff he says regarding his technology. I do not claim however, to be fully versed in the techy side of things.
  
 I was really, really looking forward to the Poly, and i to be honest the pricing was quite a shock to me, and I was rather disappointed, because I could not see myself forking that money out for a transport which only works for the mojo. I do not doubt what John has said about the mojo, that it is technologically advanced and difficult to engineer. However, I personally (and probably many others who are unhappy about the price), find it difficult to justify that the technology in the poly is worth more than the technology of the mojo. Sure, it's probably also true that the Mojo could have been priced much higher, but the fact is that it isn't. 
  
 I think the main reason why people are unhappy with the price, is this. The mojo was deliberately priced as such, by Chord, to make it a product for the masses. Mind you it's cheap only to us crazy fanatics, but nonetheless, it was extremely fairly priced, and we have nothing to complain about. Problem here, is that people who buy the mojo buy it expecting to have a reasonably priced solution to fantastic portable sound. Now, buying the poly requires them to not just top up, but more than double what they would pay in total, and the whole package is not at a price that most mojo owners are willing and able to pay. It almost feels like it's going against the whole idea of having amazing sound made affordable and reachable.
  
 That said, I am in no way criticising chord, or any of their products, simply the pricing of the Poly. That's all. I've not completely put off the poly at this point, and will still be extremely interested should it really sound far better than any DAP on the market as a transport, but I find the pricing rather too high at this point. In any case, I still do hope the poly is a success and would still love to try it.


----------



## jmills8

wcdchee said:


> Here's my take on the Poly. Before I begin, I would just like to make it clear that I have nothing but respect for Chord's products. I do not have experience with the higher end stuff, but the Hugo and the Mojo have impressed me so much, and I absolutely love them. A couple of trained engineers I know who happen to be audio enthusiasts also have nothing but praise for Rob Watts and the stuff he says regarding his technology. I do not claim however, to be fully versed in the techy side of things.
> 
> I was really, really looking forward to the Poly, and i to be honest the pricing was quite a shock to me, and I was rather disappointed, because I could not see myself forking that money out for a transport which only works for the mojo. I do not doubt what John has said about the mojo, that it is technologically advanced and difficult to engineer. However, I personally (and probably many others who are unhappy about the price), find it difficult to justify that the technology in the poly is worth more than the technology of the mojo. Sure, it's probably also true that the Mojo could have been priced much higher, but the fact is that it isn't.
> 
> ...


you feel better now?


----------



## krismusic

chris1975 said:


> Because I want to use my phone as a phone. Which means stacking with rubber band is out. Plus it only has 16GB



I'm with you on this. Using your everyday phone in a stack is a PITA IMHO. I use an old 5S that I happen to have. Probably not the best solution possible both I happened to have it and it works great. I haven't found the need for vast storage yet but if I do then either a phone with SD card facility or maybe even the Poly. If I can afford it!


----------



## krismusic

jwbrent said:


> It doesn't take direct, abusive behavior to be disrespectful.
> 
> Someone on this thread in his/her anger about the price suggested it was a fluke that the Mojo sold so well ... I couldn't believe someone could make such a comment. As to the thickness of John's skin, it's not relevant. We are all different and have different abilities. John's happens to be running a highly successful company with sales in the tens of millions, if not more.



I don't know if you are referring to my post when I suggested that the pricing of the Mojo was almost a fluke. If so you misinterpret what I meant.
Simply that I am amazed and grateful that Chord were able and prepared to release such a high end product at such a relatively affordable price point. 
I certainly meant no disrespect to Chord or the Mojo. One of my very favorite audio purchases. 
If I could afford the Poly. I would buy it. I can't afford it at the moment. That is my problem. Not Chord's !!!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

digital-deviant said:


> I'll be buying a poly; having said that I think the retail price is definitely wrong and can't imagine it what Chord were aiming for.
> Obviously Brexit/currency has played a part, but if it were looking more expensive than the Mojo most manufacturers would compromise somewhere (profit, features, quality), but we all know Chord doesn't compromise!


 

 It would be interesting to know how much a complete new product, of single construction would cost:  mojo and quality dap together, made in the UK, with the same level of manufacturing construction excellence.   
  
 Contextually, I  am comparing the cost of the combo versus  some of the very high priced AK models of DAPs.  AK has a rep for high prices, but few argue against their quality.  
  
   As things are now, we, the consumer, are given a choice:   DAC only (mojo) or adding on module, giving us both far below the cost of a single unit like the AK high line model.  Both companies known for quality.  
  
 It would be interesting to compare the Mojo/poly combo, quality/price/choice  versus the top of the line AK model.


----------



## miketlse

Maybe some Mojo owners would be interested in something similar to this, if such a device contained some buttons to select tracks etc.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1620#post_13050516
  
 Possibly such a device does not exist, but I do not have an encyclopedic knowledge of the devices available for DIYers.
 I am just trying to throw an idea into the pot.


----------



## michaelgordon

jwbrent said:


> If we use US dollars, the retail price of the Mojo and the Poly is the same, $599. If we use pounds, the Mojo's price is 399 pounds. 50% of the Mojo price is 199.5 pounds. Thus, your assertion is correct if the retail on the Poly is 598.5 pounds. It's not, it's 499 pounds. John has already explained that due to the Brexit vote last year, the pound has devalued 20-25%. That is the reason why in the U.K. the Poly is 100 pounds higher than the Mojo. Chord has no control over monetary policy or the exchange rate.
> 
> If you're talking about a different currency, please keep in mind that what a Chord distributor, say in India as an example, charges for a product is its decision, not Chord's. They are the sanctioned distributor, and although Chord may suggest a retail price in India, again as an example, ultimately the distributor decides since they are responsible for inventory, marketing, sales, and service and whatever costs that are associated with these duties.


 
 What i dont get is why though.  Chord are a British company the products are made in Britain so Chord will deal in £s how does Britain leaving the EU (which hasnt happened yet) mean the £ price in their own country goes up yet the $ price remains the same (if we compare to mojo pricing)


----------



## Nirvana1000

jwbrent said:


> Imagine how John must have felt preparing for CES with three new products, one of which is the Hugo 2, a surefire hit (I'm going to buy one) that's going to create a lot of excitement.
> 
> He gets to the show all pumped up about the release news, and then starts reading comments based on conjecture and ignorance ... it was bound to burst his bubble. I'd react too to such gibberish.
> 
> ...



Very good point.These Chord products are made in UK not china.They are not outsourcing like most companies.


----------



## Nirvana1000

miketlse said:


> Maybe some Mojo owners would be interested in something similar to this, if such a device contained some buttons to select tracks etc.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/816385/shanling-m1-an-ipod-nano-competitor-dap-usb-dac-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd/1620#post_13050516
> 
> ...



Anyone chime in on how the M1 sounds with Mojo?


----------



## costinstn

> What i dont get is why though.  Chord are a British company the products are made in Britain so Chord will deal in £s how does Britain leaving the EU (which hasnt happened yet) mean the £ price in their own country goes up yet the $ price remains the same (if we compare to mojo pricing)


 
  You forget that Chord needs to buy processors, coprocessors, rights for the usage of Bluetooth protocols, APTx, Airplay, etc....Most of these are certainly in USD or EURO....They already did a hell of a job keeping the price of the Mojo on the same level since the GBP fell down....If they would have increased the price as all the other manufacturers have done recently in GB, there would be some outcry around here ...


----------



## almarti

Which is the minimal expression of Mojo-compliant transport?
My specs are:
- able to run Tidal so I guess needs Android or iOS
- able to run an audio app able to decode local lossless hi-res 24/96-192 files in format like WAV, FLAC, etc.
- at least one digital output to connect to Mojo (USB or Coax or TOSlink)
- (micro) SD slot 128-256GB capacity compliant
- wifi for upload/download 
- Chromecast compliant
Does it exist? If so, which are the brand/mode and price?
Now I am using an IPod Touch 5G 64GB using only this, not any other app, that is the reason I am looking for an alternative. I paid 335 euro.


----------



## theveterans

rkt31 said:


> chord won't dare to release anything with screen because screen are easily breakable . if at all they would, it would br of extremely well built, making it even more expensive than poly. after all, all the chord dacs are tank proof. that is the main reason the module does not have any screen . imho poly is a bit over priced but not much , considering that if it can replace micro rendu like devices. waiting for its comparison with micro rendu. the biggest plus point of ploy is that it is battery powered so it does not need any expensive lps . having said that many like me will be happy with fiio x3 ii or shanling m1 as transport to mojo.




Chord Dave has a screen FYI


----------



## rkt31

@theveterans, exactly ! the kind of standard of Dave screen would have increased the price of the mojo module further, that's what I said.


----------



## UNOE

wcdchee said:


> Here's my take on the Poly. Before I begin, I would just like to make it clear that I have nothing but respect for Chord's products. I do not have experience with the higher end stuff, but the Hugo and the Mojo have impressed me so much, and I absolutely love them. A couple of trained engineers I know who happen to be audio enthusiasts also have nothing but praise for Rob Watts and the stuff he says regarding his technology. I do not claim however, to be fully versed in the techy side of things.
> 
> I was really, really looking forward to the Poly, and i to be honest the pricing was quite a shock to me, and I was rather disappointed, because I could not see myself forking that money out for a transport which only works for the mojo. I do not doubt what John has said about the mojo, that it is technologically advanced and difficult to engineer. However, I personally (and probably many others who are unhappy about the price), find it difficult to justify that the technology in the poly is worth more than the technology of the mojo. Sure, it's probably also true that the Mojo could have been priced much higher, but the fact is that it isn't.
> 
> ...




I also believe with their FPGA technology they have not fully tapped into sells of the masses that's they could. They could offer a FGPA powered off a phone, with processing power that is fraction of the mojo speed yet still have enough processing power to run circles around Dacs like DFR or any other dac on market besides the mojo.


----------



## canali

guys....the mojo playing tidal mqa...
 did a screenshot..*.*
  
*is this what you mean by playing mojo direct it will play tidal mqa lighting up as green?*
  
 (as you can see, if you open and scroll to bottom i have my ifi micro hooked up
 ...but in its place would be the mojo)
  
*update* added by one other poster:
  
 Originally Posted by *harpo1* 


  
 You have to *hover over the mojo selection* and you'll see a settings cog, select it
 then *select exclusive mode* on the* next screen. (SEE PIC 2)*


----------



## Mojo ideas

jmills8 said:


> you feel better now?


 I could quote John Ruskin about making things cheaper but seems pointless ... however this is simple, yes we could have made it cheaper ....there are cheap Chinese chips that have some of the functionality that we could have used. But Poly wasn't about making something to a low price with cababilities similar to competitors. Poly's development was about making Poly to have truly state of the art streaming and play back capabilities in a tiny package. To do that and give it seamless high speed virtually instantaneous performance does cost a little more than some of you would have expected but we think you all will appreciate we did the right thing and made the right choices when you get to use it.


----------



## andiB

mojo ideas said:


> I could quote John Ruskin about making things cheaper but seems pointless ... however this is simple, yes we could have made it cheaper ....there are cheap Chinese chips that have some of the functionality that we could have used. But Poly wasn't about making something to a low price with cababilities similar to competitors. Poly's development was about making Poly to have truly state of the art streaming and play back capabilities in a tiny package. To do that and give it seamless high speed virtually instantaneous performance does cost a little more than some of you would have expected but we think you all will appreciate we did the right thing and made the right choices when you get to use it.




Oh man, I hope march will come soon and I can experience it myself. I'm sure mojo and poly will be an almost unbeatable combo.


----------



## jwbrent

krismusic said:


> I don't know if you are referring to my post when I suggested that the pricing of the Mojo was almost a fluke. If so you misinterpret what I meant.
> Simply that I am amazed and grateful that Chord were able and prepared to release such a high end product at such a relatively affordable price point.
> I certainly meant no disrespect to Chord or the Mojo. One of my very favorite audio purchases.
> If I could afford the Poly. I would buy it. I can't afford it at the moment. That is my problem. Not Chord's !!!


 

 No, i don't believe it was your post.


----------



## howdy

mojo ideas said:


> I could quote John Ruskin about making things cheaper but seems pointless ... however this is simple, yes we could have made it cheaper ....there are cheap Chinese chips that have some of the functionality that we could have used. But Poly wasn't about making something to a low price with cababilities similar to competitors. Poly's development was about making Poly to have truly state of the art streaming and play back capabilities in a tiny package. To do that and give it seamless high speed virtually instantaneous performance does cost a little more than some of you would have expected but we think you all will appreciate we did the right thing and made the right choices when you get to use it.



I had high hopes for the Poly and it seems like a great product but with that price Ill pass and will be getting the Fiio X5iii which can do the same and its 230 dollars cheaper. I still have great love for the Mojo and wont get rid of it. Just please do not follow Astell and Kerns ridiculous prices.


----------



## Angular Mo

I power an Auris bluMe Bluetooth receiver with a battery pack and pass digital Toslink to the Mojo and play Tidal offline content from my iPhone.

I am expecting for USD 600, for a Poly, much better performance than what I enjoy today using what I already own.


----------



## jwbrent

michaelgordon said:


> What i dont get is why though.  Chord are a British company the products are made in Britain so Chord will deal in £s how does Britain leaving the EU (which hasnt happened yet) mean the £ price in their own country goes up yet the $ price remains the same (if we compare to mojo pricing)


 

 Prior to Brexit, the pound was worth around $1.60; after Brexit the pound has settled to around $1.22 as of a couple days ago. That is a 23.75% decrease in the value of the pound compared to the dollar. 499 pounds equates to $608.78, hence, the $599 retail in the US.
  
 I'm not familiar with the political reasons why the citizenry chose to leave the EU, but one of the consequences of that decision is there money is worth less than it used to be. Chord has to pay its suppliers and its employees with a currency that has less value, so I'm sure Chord is dealing with price increases from its suppliers and greater employee expenses. That is why they had to raise the price of the Poly to 499 pounds. If Chord released the Poly last year before the Brexit vote, they would have kept the price the same as the Mojo, 399 pounds.
  
 I hope this helps ...


----------



## jamestux

jwbrent said:


> Prior to Brexit, the pound was worth around $1.60; after Brexit the pound has settled to around $1.22 as of a couple days ago. That is a 23.75% decrease in the value of the pound compared to the dollar. 499 pounds equates to $608.78, hence, the $599 retail in the US.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the political reasons why the citizenry chose to leave the EU, but one of the consequences of that decision is there money is worth less than it used to be. Chord has to pay its suppliers and its employees with a currency that has less value, so I'm sure Chord is dealing with price increases from its suppliers and greater employee expenses. That is why they had to raise the price of the Poly to 499 pounds. If Chord released the Poly last year before the Brexit vote, they would have kept the price the same as the Mojo, 399 pounds.
> 
> I hope this helps ...




The pound hasn't been 1.6 since 2014 so I'm not sure about that! 

Plus our salaries haven't gone up as the pound has devalued versus other currencies so our in country Costa don't really change. Material costs are affected by exchange rates though!

However our £499 includes VAT (value added tax) at 20% so the US price is about 20% higher than the UK a the moment.


----------



## cheznous

Alas following the dumb decision to take the Brexit path (xenophobia seeming to be main reason) most things in the UK are going to be more expensive. 
Even UK manufacturers tend to import components at higher cost.
Inflation then gives way to wage increases assuming full employment and so it goes.
Personal debt in the U.K. Is at a record high so basically best make most of things whilst we can.

Of course as dollars and Euro buy more pounds our overseas friends should see some benefits.
Thank God for music.


----------



## psikey

cheznous said:


> Alas following the dumb decision to take the Brexit path (xenophobia seeming to be main reason) most things in the UK are going to be more expensive.


 
  
 Not dumb, just some of us value retaining some sense of British culture/identity even if in the short term it costs us more money, and like to think we can have some control over our population increase.
  
 If the US did something like the EU does with South America as a "United America's" then its human nature that poorer people with hard lives would flock to North America on assumption of "Living The Dream" which would then saturate the US culture/support services. I'm all for a "One World All Equal" ambition but it takes time to create.
  
 Also, facts are useful. Personal Debt is only at a record high on todays figures because the TUC has chosen to add Student loans into the mix while the official figures never have. It actually less if you take out student loans (not strictly considered as debt, rather a future tax liability on the student). Anyway, lets stick to music not drift into politics.


----------



## t1tan1um

mojo ideas said:


> I could quote John Ruskin about making things cheaper but seems pointless ... however this is simple, yes we could have made it cheaper ....there are cheap Chinese chips that have some of the functionality that we could have used. But Poly wasn't about making something to a low price with cababilities similar to competitors. Poly's development was about making Poly to have truly state of the art streaming and play back capabilities in a tiny package. To do that and give it seamless high speed virtually instantaneous performance does cost a little more than some of you would have expected but we think you all will appreciate we did the right thing and made the right choices when you get to use it.


 
"There is hardly anything in the world that someone cannot make a little worse and sell a little cheaper, and the people who consider price alone are that person's lawful prey. It's unwise to pay too much, but it's worse to pay too little. When you pay too much, you lose a little money – that is all. When you pay too little, you sometimes lose everything, because the thing you bought was incapable of doing the thing it was bought to do. The common law of business balance prohibits paying a little and getting a lot – it can't be done. If you deal with the lowest bidder, it is well to add something for the risk you run, and if you do that you will have enough to pay for something better."


----------



## Mojo ideas

t1tan1um said:


> "There is hardly anything in the world that someone cannot make a little worse and sell a little cheaper, and the people who consider price alone are that person's lawful prey. It's unwise to pay too much, but it's worse to pay too little. When you pay too much, you lose a little money – that is all. When you pay too little, you sometimes lose everything, because the thing you bought was incapable of doing the thing it was bought to do. The common law of business balance prohibits paying a little and getting a lot – it can't be done. If you deal with the lowest bidder, it is well to add something for the risk you run, and if you do that you will have enough to pay for something better."


 Precisely!


----------



## harpo1

I think most that questioned the price did so comparing it to the price of the mojo for which it is an add on.  Surely you can understand their frustration when they see they have to pay more for an add on then the main component.  I have no beef in this fight since I won't be purchasing one but come on people look at it from both sides.


----------



## psikey

harpo1 said:


> I think most that questioned the price did so comparing it to the price of the mojo for which it is an add on.  Surely you can understand their frustration when they see they have to pay more for an add on then the main component.  I have no beef in this fight since I won't be purchasing one but come on people look at it from both sides.


 
  
 But you don't have to buy it. So no problem really. We will never know mark-up on these over manufacturing costs. If Chord sell 1000 of these at £499 but would sell 10,000 of them at £399 only Chord can know if they made the right pricing choice.
  
 This is a niche product, not a mass volume mega million selling iPhone type device who still get away with charging £500+  If I don't find the Poly features compelling enough to spend £499 then my Mojo/Z5compact combo will still do feeding me awesome sounding music.


----------



## Pictograms

I must say I am very excited by the Poly. I was expecting 3 individual products, an all in-one is more then I was expecting.
Being able to put the mojo on a inside pocket and forget about it is huge plus.
I also cant think of a time when i dont have my phone, or a computer close at hand.... Except the pool.

 Hmmm when is the water-proofing module coming out?


----------



## jarnopp

bobeau said:


> Just received the cable.  It works!  Just a 6" cable, no CCK needed. http://www.head-fi.org/t/830035/meenova-lightning-to-microusb-cable-for-usb-dac-camera-midi-keyboard-connect-to-iphone-ipad-ipod
> 
> Sorry for the poor photo, my iPhone is my only 'camera', so I literally took a snap using photo booth on my mac.


 

 My Taobao cable stopped working reliably recently(at the same time as my CCK, but a reset/reboot fixed the CCK but not the Taobao cable).  On this recommendation I ordered the Meenova cable (6" - http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html) from Amazon and it works and "fits" my stack better than the CCK + Chord cable.  And, for the price, recommended!  (Mython, I didn't see this in the 3rd post, but might make a good addition...for as long as people use cables until Poly is out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Mediahound

jarnopp said:


> My Taobao cable stopped working reliably recently(at the same time as my CCK, but a reset/reboot fixed the CCK but not the Taobao cable).  On this recommendation I ordered the Meenova cable (6" - http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html) from Amazon and it works and "fits" my stack better than the CCK + Chord cable.  And, for the price, recommended!  (Mython, I didn't see this in the 3rd post, but might make a good addition...for as long as people use cables until Poly is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I ordered this cable too and it works great with my iPhone 7 Plus and the Mojo, and makes for a nice portable set up. The only thing the Apple Lightning to USB connector adds for me is the ability to charge and listen to the iPhone at the same time so I use that mostly when I'm at home.


----------



## jarnopp

pictograms said:


> I must say I am very excited by the Poly. I was expecting 3 individual products, an all in-one is more then I was expecting.
> Being able to put the mojo on a inside pocket and forget about it is huge plus.
> I also cant think of a time when i dont have my phone, or a computer close at hand.... Except the pool.
> 
> Hmmm when is the water-proofing module coming out?


 

 It's out now and I have them in stock for only £79 ($99)*, including shipping ANYWHERE!  PM me...
  


 "Bagy(tm) for Mojo"        *Bagy for Mojo+Poly, add £10/$10.


----------



## Mython

jarnopp said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Mmmm... I did note that it was mentioned a week or so ago, but I've held-off adding it to post #3, partly because it's not very short, and (mostly) until seeing a few success reports.
  
 If you noticed this:
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






mython said:


> uniqueone said:
> 
> 
> > vmixer said:
> ...


 
  


  
 then you'll understand my caution - I am wary that perhaps Apple may finally have found a way to invalidate the function of some CCK-circumvention cables. I suspect we may witness more CCK-circumvention cables experiencing problems, during 2017. I sincerely hope not, but we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## jarnopp

mython said:


> Mmmm... I did note that it was mentioned a week or so ago, but I've held-off adding it to post #3, partly because it's not very short, and (mostly) until seeing a few success reports.
> 
> If you noticed this:
> 
> ...


 

 Makes sense.  Some of their other cable or Mfi certified, but this one doesn't say it, so maybe they are using the same legit chip?


----------



## Bengkia369

I personally don't bother to bother with Apple and all these stupid cables certification thingy. Get a proper DAP to lessen all these worries, the world had enough worries already why still bother about this silly cable thingy?!


----------



## BB 808

bengkia369 said:


> I personally don't bother to bother with Apple and all these stupid cables certification thingy. Get a proper DAP to lessen all these worries, the world had enough worries already why still bother about this silly cable thingy?!


 
 Exactly why we have the Poly.  Get rid of those cable thingies.


----------



## Bengkia369

bb 808 said:


> Exactly why we have the Poly.  Get rid of those cable thingies.




Yeah lol clean and neat!


----------



## Aeromarine

I don't know ... I am still old school on the cable things ... Cable sound still > Wireless sound ... Speed much faster then wireless ...


----------



## jarnopp

aeromarine said:


> I don't know ... I am still old school on the cable things ... Cable sound still > Wireless sound ... Speed much faster then wireless ...


 

 So, I've recently been streaming uncompressed (AIFF) files to my iPhone and feeding that to Mojo.  Sounds great, and I'm assuming this is bit perfect (using Evermusic app), and no possibility of "cable" sound or RF interference, since the wifi drive (Asus Wireless Duo), iPhone, and Mojo are all on battery.  Poly would be similar, and further eliminate the cable between the iPhone and the Mojo (in fact, taking the iPhone out of the equation all together).  Shouldn't  that be better?  It would not be like Netflix, which up/down samples based on your speed.  If you do not get buffering/dropouts, then you should be getting the full, complete file, correct?  (Still new to this, but want to have great sound with simple implementation.)


----------



## TheTrace

bengkia369 said:


> I personally don't bother to bother with Apple and all these stupid cables certification thingy. Get a proper DAP to lessen all these worries, the world had enough worries already why still bother about this silly cable thingy?!


Or an Android lol. Upgrading to one from an iPhone feels liberating.


----------



## qrtas

mojo ideas said:


> I could quote John Ruskin about making things cheaper but seems pointless ... however this is simple, yes we could have made it cheaper ....there are cheap Chinese chips that have some of the functionality that we could have used. But Poly wasn't about making something to a low price with cababilities similar to competitors. Poly's development was about making Poly to have truly state of the art streaming and play back capabilities in a tiny package. To do that and give it seamless high speed virtually instantaneous performance does cost a little more than some of you would have expected but we think you all will appreciate we did the right thing and made the right choices when you get to use it.




With all my respect. Obviously, something went wrong with the Poly. We, the users, are not happy. A product has to be attractive by Itself. We need to feel the desire of purchasing and having the product. You guys at chord can justify your decision, but that is the point, you shouldn't be justifying and explaining anything if the whole package (device, features, price) was right. I understand there is a state of the art technology involved. I also understand there are much, much more expensive audio equipment out there. The problem, in my opinion is that the Poly was targeted to the wrong user segment. You can reply to me and say how wrong I am, but the truth is that the Poly hasn't created the same impact and excitement as the Mojo. 

Perhaps if a similar product was created as an add on for the Hugo with the same price as the Poly, it would have been an instant success. If you think about it, the add on would have been a fraction of the price of the Hugo. 

Probably the problem is not the Poly, the problem is many of us, including myself. The average guy, with average money, with a huge love for audio. Probably the problem was targeting the Poly to the average guy, like me. 

If you need to explain and defend the Poly, something just went wrong. Don't you think?


----------



## Aeromarine

jarnopp said:


> So, I've recently been streaming uncompressed (AIFF) files to my iPhone and feeding that to Mojo.  Sounds great, and I'm assuming this is bit perfect (using Evermusic app), and no possibility of "cable" sound or RF interference, since the wifi drive (Asus Wireless Duo), iPhone, and Mojo are all on battery.  Poly would be similar, and further eliminate the cable between the iPhone and the Mojo (in fact, taking the iPhone out of the equation all together).  Shouldn't  that be better?  It would not be like Netflix, which up/down samples based on your speed.  If you do not get buffering/dropouts, then you should be getting the full, complete file, correct?  (Still new to this, but want to have great sound with simple implementation.)


 

 I am always a believer on the cable > wireless since the day I started building with my dad our first radio, tv, washing machine, dryer & even fridge and then we got into wireless... I understand technologies are improving fast now a days, wireless are the future, but data transfer consistency still have to be the old hard wired cable. wireless can be affect by to much variance (i.e your home wall type, your neighbor next door running high watt electricity, microwave, and temperature of the house, ext..) have you guys ever have cellphone drop out? airplay sound drop? watching Netflix slow buffering? sometimes isn't just because your home connection are effect by the variance I list above, the company behind is effect by it as well. when you look on the street, there is still those power pole standing there hosting the hard wires. make you think why can't they change them to wireless one day? technologies are able to make wireless happen just cast too much for normal people to accept even for the government to make improvement, so for now I am still stick with the hard wire more then wireless, unless I have to go wireless there no other choice.


----------



## jarnopp

aeromarine said:


> I am always a believer on the cable > wireless since the day I started building with my dad our first radio, tv, washing machine, dryer & even fridge and then we got into wireless... I understand technologies are improving fast now a days, wireless are the future, but data transfer consistency still have to be the old hard wired cable. wireless can be affect by to much variance (i.e your home wall type, your neighbor next door running high watt electricity, microwave, and temperature of the house, ext..) have you guys ever have cellphone drop out? airplay sound drop? watching Netflix slow buffering? sometimes isn't just because your home connection are effect by the variance I list above, the company behind is effect by it as well. when you look on the street, there is still those power pole standing there hosting the hard wires. make you think why can't they change them to wireless one day? technologies are able to make wireless happen just cast too much for normal people to accept even for the government to make improvement, so for now I am still stick with the hard wire more then wireless, unless I have to go wireless there no other choice.


 

 That is what I am trying to determine. If there are no dropouts, does that necessarily mean the external wifi disk is streaming perfectly?  Netflix creates different streams for various connection speeds.  My wireless external drive does not (I think), so wouldn't it be a bit perfect transfer of the original, uncompressed AIFF file to the phone / Mojo?


----------



## Aeromarine

jarnopp said:


> That is what I am trying to determine. If there are no dropouts, does that necessarily mean the external wifi disk is streaming perfectly?  Netflix creates different streams for various connection speeds.  My wireless external drive does not (I think), so wouldn't it be a bit perfect transfer of the original, uncompressed AIFF file to the phone / Mojo?


 

 far as I know for now wireless sound max you can do is 192/24bit (with out interrupt) and thats it.. can't go any farther then that.. and you will never able to get DSD sound out of wireless... (for now at least..)


----------



## jarnopp

aeromarine said:


> far as I know for now wireless sound max you can do is 192/24bit (with out interrupt) and thats it.. can't go any farther then that.. and you will never able to get DSD sound out of wireless... (for now at least..)


 

 That's ok for me. I'm happy if I am getting the pure uncompressed 44.1/16.  Mojo does great with a CD, so if I can stream that, all the better.


----------



## mpickup

qrtas said:


> With all my respect. Obviously, something went wrong with the Poly. We, the users, are not happy. A product has to be attractive by Itself. We need to feel the desire of purchasing and having the product. You guys at chord can justify your decision, but that is the point, you shouldn't be justifying and explaining anything if the whole package (device, features, price) was right. I understand there is a state of the art technology involved. I also understand there are much, much more expensive audio equipment out there. The problem, in my opinion is that the Poly was targeted to the wrong user segment. You can reply to me and say how wrong I am, but the truth is that the Poly hasn't created the same impact and excitement as the Mojo.
> 
> Perhaps if a similar product was created as an add on for the Hugo with the same price as the Poly, it would have been an instant success. If you think about it, the add on would have been a fraction of the price of the Hugo.
> 
> ...


 

 But the Poly IS what I'm looking for.  It will replace a very expensive MacBook Pro if truly Roon Ready.  And NO! I have not been able to accomplish this cleanly with Raspberry Pi and HiFiBerry.


----------



## musickid

Has anyone compared schitt modimultibit against mojo? ive read some differences but in the same ball park.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

musickid said:


> Has anyone compared schitt modimultibit against mojo? ive read some differences but in the same ball park.


 
 I have auditioned the Jotunheim with the integrated DAC (based on the AKM AK4490 chip used in Bifrost), broken-in, with my Ether C Flows. The difference (even with the balanced implementation) in soundstage, resolution, and SQ (sorry for such a generic term; I'm not articulate with audiophile vernacular, yet) was big enough to return it without a second thought. Which left me a bit confused: Why even bother to offer an integrated DAC chip when the Mojo exists? As Jude mentions in one of his Head-Fi YouTube videos, it has terrific specifications as a balanced, standalone amplifier, for the price.


----------



## HIPNHOP

why is the poly worth so much? am i missing something? wouldnt it be cheaper to just get a Bluetooth transmitter for $25 with aptx transmission.  With the money saved get a aune ms1 and extra power back and still have extra change left to spend on nice earbuds. Does the poly support Aptx?


----------



## jarnopp

hipnhop said:


> why is the poly worth so much? am i missing something? wouldnt it be cheaper to just get a Bluetooth transmitter for $25 with aptx transmission.  With the money saved get a aune ms1 and extra power back and still have extra change left to spend on nice earbuds. Does the poly support Aptx?


 

 I think you are missing something.  But, we all are because we don't have all the full specs and capabilities yet.  We should soon.


----------



## andiB

qrtas said:


> With all my respect. Obviously, something went wrong with the Poly. We, the users, are not happy. A product has to be attractive by Itself. We need to feel the desire of purchasing and having the product. You guys at chord can justify your decision, but that is the point, you shouldn't be justifying and explaining anything if the whole package (device, features, price) was right. I understand there is a state of the art technology involved. I also understand there are much, much more expensive audio equipment out there. The problem, in my opinion is that the Poly was targeted to the wrong user segment. You can reply to me and say how wrong I am, but the truth is that the Poly hasn't created the same impact and excitement as the Mojo.
> 
> Perhaps if a similar product was created as an add on for the Hugo with the same price as the Poly, it would have been an instant success. If you think about it, the add on would have been a fraction of the price of the Hugo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 With all my respect. I'm a potential user and I'm more than happy. It's exactly what I had wished for.


----------



## Aeromarine

my predicated chord mojo+poly will take over some of the mid-high budget desktop equipment.. from reading the spec:
  
*PCM sample rates: *44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz, 176.4kHz, 192kHz, 358.8kHz, 384kHz, 717.6kHz, and 768kHz.

*DSD via DoP sample rates: *DSD64 – DSD512 (Octa-DSD).

if Poly can do all that in wireless and stay consistent output quality as their Code X (£4,500) and/or even better one DSX1000 (£7,500)... for £499 GBP thats cheap!!!


----------



## musickid

hi arnav i was referring specifically to schitt multibits.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

musickid said:


> hi arnav i was referring specifically to schitt multibits.


 
 Given the price point of Modi 2 Multibit ($249) versus base Bifrost ($399), I assumed the latter would be a superior unit. But in hindsight, may not have been the best idea


----------



## krismusic

aeromarine said:


> I don't know ... I am still old school on the cable things ... Cable sound still > Wireless sound ... Speed much faster then wireless ...



Maybe the reason the Poly is expensive is because the technology involved is well implemented, gives very high performance and addresses this. Sounds like a characteristic Chord product!


----------



## faw88

What I want to know is how much a "source" matters in sound quality. Because If I'm feeding the mojo DSD files out of my iPhone via a CCK and Onkyo HF Player. Theoretically its just transferring all digital signal in the form of 'data' and all the processing is being done on the Mojo. So will my sound quality somehow 'Improve' If i feed it the same files Via a DAP like the Onkyo or Opus? Because, To me it doesn't make sense. If the conversion (DAC) was being done by the the Phone, Then it would have made sense. but in this case its all mojo. how will a 'Source' improve sound quality?


----------



## music4mhell

faw88 said:


> What I want to know is how much a "source" matters in sound quality. Because If I'm feeding the mojo DSD files out of my iPhone via a CCK and Onkyo HF Player. Theoretically its just transferring all digital signal in the form of 'data' and all the processing is being done on the Mojo. So will my sound quality somehow 'Improve' If i feed it the same files Via a DAP like the Onkyo or Opus? Because, To me it doesn't make sense. If the conversion (DAC) was being done by the the Phone, Then it would have made sense. but in this case its all mojo. how will a 'Source' improve sound quality?


 
 It's not only the source, but the type of digital connection (Optical/Coax/USB) changes the sound.
 And on top of that even the different USB cables sound different (Copper, Silver, Copper+Silver)!


----------



## faw88

music4mhell said:


> It's not only the source, but the type of digital connection (Optical/Coax/USB) changes the sound.
> And on top of that even the different USB cables sound different (Copper, Silver, Copper+Silver)!


 

 Ok, That makes sense. I believe that the type of digital connection and the USB Cables make a difference Definitely. BUT I refuse to believe that a Source will somehow transfer the SAME dsd or flac files 'better' into the mojo. Is there a rational explanation for this?


----------



## obsidyen

hipnhop said:


> why is the poly worth so much? am i missing something? wouldnt it be cheaper to just get a Bluetooth transmitter for $25 with aptx transmission.  With the money saved get a aune ms1 and extra power back and still have extra change left to spend on nice earbuds. Does the poly support Aptx?


 

 John Franks said Poly wireless sounds as good as wired. Saying bye to wires with the same sound quality makes it worth the price.


----------



## krismusic

Does anybody knows if it will be possible to store Tidal offline files on the SD card or will they still have to use the phone storage?


----------



## psikey

krismusic said:


> Does anybody knows if it will be possible to store Tidal offline files on the SD card or will they still have to use the phone storage?


 
  
 I can't imagine any way the streaming services will let you offline store to another devices SD card, only something local to the phone itself so for streaming services you would still send the audio from the phone to Poly over the Wifi possibly like casting, hopefully retaining the sounds files format (unlike over BT which would have to transcode the stream likely to lower quality than the original file in the case of Tidal FLAC).


----------



## music4mhell

faw88 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > It's not only the source, but the type of digital connection (Optical/Coax/USB) changes the sound.
> ...


 
 It's not the source, it's the connection and digital cable..
  
 I have personally tested with my Phone + Mojo, Hidizs Ap60 + Mojo and i can hear the difference even though the USB cable is same.
 Again inside phone, there is a sound difference between Neutron and UAPP USB audio out to mojo.
  
 On the top of that, when i change Micro USB cables ( I have almost all type of Micro to Micro usb cables except Moonaudio), i can hear big difference.
  
 Now, i am not justifying Poly, but i am saying there are such big differences(Better or Worst) in sound, when source and digital cables are changed.
  
 So, now i believe in Chord and assume that Poly will send perfect bit perfect data to Mojo and Mojo can be 100% efficient. 2 Cents from a newbie .!


----------



## faw88

music4mhell said:


> It's not the source, it's the connection and digital cable..
> 
> I have personally tested with my Phone + Mojo, Hidizs Ap60 + Mojo and i can hear the difference even though the USB cable is same.
> Again inside phone, there is a sound difference between Neutron and UAPP USB audio out to mojo.
> ...




Are you certain there was a difference between your phone and hidizs using the same micro usb cable? I've been holding off on buying a dap and this might just push me over the edge. Lol


----------



## music4mhell

faw88 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the source, it's the connection and digital cable..
> ...


 
 yes i am 100% certain, even though i have HD650 headphone... i used my Genelec Studio monitors to compare.. it's very easy to check the resolution in studio monitors than Headphones..!!
  
 Well, don't take my words on face value, do audition once and verify by urself


----------



## Chris1975

music4mhell said:


> yes i am 100% certain, even though i have HD650 headphone... i used my Genelec Studio monitors to compare.. it's very easy to check the resolution in studio monitors than Headphones..!!
> 
> Well, don't take my words on face value, do audition once and verify by urself




Are you saying that the H AP60 sounds better with Mojo than your phone? What phone did you use?


----------



## music4mhell

chris1975 said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > yes i am 100% certain, even though i have HD650 headphone... i used my Genelec Studio monitors to compare.. it's very easy to check the resolution in studio monitors than Headphones..!!
> ...


 
 Yes, i am getting better resolution with AP60. The difference is very minimal, may be ~ 5%.
 I use One plus one and use UAPP as player.
 I had tried Neutron also, but i prefer UAPP.


----------



## WCDchee

music4mhell said:


> It's not the source, it's the connection and digital cable..
> 
> I have personally tested with my Phone + Mojo, Hidizs Ap60 + Mojo and i can hear the difference even though the USB cable is same.
> Again inside phone, there is a sound difference between Neutron and UAPP USB audio out to mojo.
> ...




Any comments on the performance of the hidiz as a transport? Does it match the TOP flight DAPs on the market?


----------



## music4mhell

wcdchee said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the source, it's the connection and digital cable..
> ...


 
 I have no other DAP, i used to use Mojo with my Oneplus one Phone + UAPP player.. so i can compare only these 2.. and i feel AP60 is a better transport compare to my Oneplus One Phone. 
  
 I just received 128 GB SD card, i will put it into AP60 tomor and will let you know, how it handles 128 GB. Official capacity is 256 GB.


----------



## Chris1975

Is there any way of changes tracks with side buttons, or is that only volume control?


----------



## music4mhell

chris1975 said:


> Is there any way of changes tracks with side buttons, or is that only volume control?


 
 Yes, there is an option, if we enable that, then when screen is off, volume control will work as Prev/Next button  nice catch !


----------



## lbbef

A few pages back I shared my experience with a few DAPs USB out into the Mojo and there is definitely a difference.

With the better transports, the sound became clearer, less grain and harshness. Sound was smoother and less edgy.

If you have a chance, do a comparison between the AK70 and AK240SS, the difference is quite obvious and I'm pretty sure most people would be able to hear a difference.




faw88 said:


> Are you certain there was a difference between your phone and hidizs using the same micro usb cable? I've been holding off on buying a dap and this might just push me over the edge. Lol


----------



## miketlse

faw88 said:


> What I want to know is how much a "source" matters in sound quality. Because If I'm feeding the mojo DSD files out of my iPhone via a CCK and Onkyo HF Player. Theoretically its just transferring all digital signal in the form of 'data' and all the processing is being done on the Mojo. So will my sound quality somehow 'Improve' If i feed it the same files Via a DAP like the Onkyo or Opus? Because, To me it doesn't make sense. If the conversion (DAC) was being done by the the Phone, Then it would have made sense. but in this case its all mojo. how will a 'Source' improve sound quality?


 
  
 My advice is to read some of Rob Watts posts, describing the impact of:
  

RFI
mains power supply interference (eg if you are using a mains powered laptop as your source)
the intermittant pops and clicks etc that are internally generated electrical noise, from laptops and phones
  
 all this low level electrical noise, affects the noise floor modulation, which impacts how the brain interprets the music.
 The aim of devices like the poly, microRendu etc, with their custom designed circuit boards etc, is to eliminate this electrical noise as far as possible.
 So a poly using the sd card as the source, should hopefully provide the cleanest possible data signal to the mojo.
  
 Unfortunately most of us will have to wait weeks or months before we can demo whether the poly lives up to its promise - but that is life.


----------



## qrtas

andib said:


> With all my respect. I'm a potential user and I'm more than happy. It's exactly what I had wished for.




I am pretty sure there are many potential buyers, but not as many if the add on was less expensive


----------



## Mojo ideas

qrtas said:


> I am pretty sure there are many potential buyers, but not as many if the add on was less expensive


 But it couldn't have had the performance it has if it were less expensive. That is what I've been saying for the last four days . If we'd made it less expensive it wouldn't perform like Poly can,


----------



## psikey

qrtas said:


> I am pretty sure there are many potential buyers, but not as many if the add on was less expensive


 
  
 Only Chord will know if they make more money selling 10,000 at £500 or 20,000 at £400.
  
 If parts/manufacturing/development costs came to £300 per Poly then profit of £2million vs £2million ..... its a numbers game & gamble. Love to know how many Mojo's have sold.
  
 I've got Chord off to a start with my pre-order anyway.
  
 If the Poly only had another multifunction ball on the Poly itself for play/pause/next/prev that would have been a great additional feature to using smartphone for full control. When were out & about once playlist/queue started we mostly just want to pause/skip tracks or tweak volume on the Mojopoly itself.
  
 Bet you wish you'd though of that small addition eh John 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  would look awesome match with the Mojo too.


----------



## headmanPL

jwbrent said:


> Prior to Brexit, the pound was worth around $1.60; after Brexit the pound has settled to around $1.22 as of a couple days ago. That is a 23.75% decrease in the value of the pound compared to the dollar. 499 pounds equates to $608.78, hence, the $599 retail in the US.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the political reasons why the citizenry chose to leave the EU, but one of the consequences of that decision is there money is worth less than it used to be. Chord has to pay its suppliers and its employees with a currency that has less value, so I'm sure Chord is dealing with price increases from its suppliers and greater employee expenses. That is why they had to raise the price of the Poly to 499 pounds. If Chord released the Poly last year before the Brexit vote, they would have kept the price the same as the Mojo, 399 pounds.
> 
> I hope this helps ...


 

 Not so sure that has much to do with the price.
 In comparison to Poly, Mojo is a one trick pony. Poly (at face value) has a lot more packed into its casing, and also the same battery technology. Finally, not everyone who has Mojo is going to buy a Poly, so it is incredibly unlikely to sell in the same volume as Mojo, so economies of scale will also affect the price.
 Any other comments on poly's perceived value need parking until we see the videos from Chord, and reviews from the press.
 This is all arse about face to Mojo's launch, when the Mojo had been handed to a select few who had their hands on opinions ready to publish. We knew from day one what it was capable of.
 With Poly that hasn't happened, so all we have is speculation


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Poly is kind of interesting to me as it could possibly replace my computer in the home hi-fi setup, the only limitation for me here is that I have more than 256gb of music so it wouldn't fit on one MicroSD card. What I'd like to know is does anyone make an adapter/cable that would allow an SSD (or other larger memory card) to 'plug in' to the MicroSD socket?


----------



## lurk

when is ANY user reviews coming out?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mojo ideas said:


> But it couldn't have had the performance it has if it were less expensive. That is what I've been saying for the last four days . If we'd made it less expensive it wouldn't perform like Poly can,




Pictures are worth a thousand words. Do you have measurements you can share? I'm curious about how the proximity of the two RF transceivers impacts noise performance.


----------



## Mython

psikey said:


> If the Poly only had another multifunction ball on the Poly itself for play/pause/next/prev that would have been a great additional feature to using smartphone for full control. When were out & about once playlist/queue started we mostly just want to pause/skip tracks or tweak volume on the Mojopoly itself.
> 
> Bet you wish you'd though of that small addition eh John
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If only it were that simple!
  
 That 'one ball' would require substantial firmware development of its own, independent of that relating to the existing smartphone control & comms.


----------



## buzzlulu

Not to sidestep the Polly discussions however - after sifting through many pages on this thread a simple question - I am Stateside.  Is there a list of domestic sellers somewhere?  Who is carrying the Mojo and has a reasonable return policy so that I can demo in the convenience of my own home?  On Amazon I only see FatWyre and they seem to have a restocking fee.  Where are everyone buying theirs?
  
 I would also like to be able to speak with a seller to determine if their inventory is current and above the serial number which now contains the automatic shutoff (has it been officially determined that this capacity even exists?)


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

buzzlulu said:


> Not to sidestep the Polly discussions however - after sifting through many pages on this thread a simple question - I am Stateside.  Is there a list of domestic sellers somewhere?  Who is carrying the Mojo and has a reasonable return policy so that I can demo in the convenience of my own home?  On Amazon I only see FatWyre and they seem to have a restocking fee.  Where are everyone buying theirs?
> 
> I would also like to be able to speak with a seller to determine if their inventory is current and above the serial number which now contains the automatic shutoff (has it been officially determined that this capacity even exists?)


 
  
 I got mine from a local B&M. I don't live in a densely populated area, so they must have pretty wide distribution. I would look around and see if you can demo in-store first. 
  
 Online, I think moon-audio carries them.


----------



## Mojo ideas

psikey said:


> Only Chord will know if they make more money selling 10,000 at £500 or 20,000 at £400.
> 
> If parts/manufacturing/development costs came to £300 per Poly then profit of £2million vs £2million ..... its a numbers game & gamble. Love to know how many Mojo's have sold.
> 
> ...


 nice idea but you'd loose thirty percent of the battery capacity do it's a no from us note Poly will cycle through its SD list in any case if you can't find a phone to pair with it but any phone will do and there are now five billion on the planet


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> buzzlulu said:
> 
> 
> > Not to sidestep the Polly discussions however - after sifting through many pages on this thread a simple question - I am Stateside.  Is there a list of domestic sellers somewhere?  Who is carrying the Mojo and has a reasonable return policy so that I can demo in the convenience of my own home?  On Amazon I only see FatWyre and they seem to have a restocking fee.  Where are everyone buying theirs?
> ...


 
  
  
 TTVJ (Todd The Vinyl Junkie) also retails Mojo, in the USA:
  
  
 http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Chord_Mojo_Portable_Headphone_Amp_and_DAC_p/cho0000098.htm
  
 http://www.ttvjaudio.com/returns.asp


----------



## psikey

mython said:


> If only it were that simple!
> 
> That 'one ball' would require substantial firmware development of its own, independent of that relating to the existing smartphone control & comms.


 
  
 I know, I'm an engineer myself. Far too late now but would have been good (but not if loosing 30% of battery as John mentioned, just make it a bit longer).
  
 Easier to feel for "Balls" in your pocket rather than whip your smart phone out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (to skip/pause track & adjust volume of course!!)


----------



## Roscoeiii

grumpyoldguy said:


> I got mine from a local B&M. I don't live in a densely populated area, so they must have pretty wide distribution. I would look around and see if you can demo in-store first.
> 
> Online, I think moon-audio carries them.


 
 Needle Doctor carries Mojos too. Great folks to deal with in my experience. As are Todd The Vinyl Junkie and Moon Audio. All good options that I have had good experiences with. 
  
 http://www.needledoctor.com/Chord-Mojo-Portable-Hifi-Headphone-Amp-DAC


----------



## psikey

Just got even more interesting. I asked John about details on the Chord Poly case and he hinted that the longer case is to be included with the Chord Poly. This may only be a limited time promotion, I don't know. At least that saves me £60 on a new case making Poly even more appealing. Said they are already made. Should also alleviate any concern people had about the two halves not holding together so well. Also stops any body with the original case being annoyed at having to buy a new case.
  
 I have seen some Mojo sellers in the UK offering the original case free with new Mojo purchase.


----------



## Bengkia369

psikey said:


> Just got even more interesting. I asked John about details on the Chord Poly case and he hinted that the longer case is to be included with the Chord Poly. This may only be a limited time promotion, I don't know. At least that saves me £60 on a new case making Poly even more appealing. Said they are already made. Should also alleviate any concern people had about the two halves not holding together so well. Also stops any body with the original case be annoyed at having to buy a new case.
> 
> I have seen some Mojo sellers in the UK offering the original case free with new Mojo purchase.




Great to hear that longer case is included in the Poly! 
I definitely will get the Poly as I really love the Mojo sound.


----------



## skhan007

psikey said:


> Easier to feel for "Balls" in your pocket rather than whip your smart phone out


 
  
 I think we have our marketing slogan for Poly right here!!


----------



## Music Alchemist

So what do you guys think are the best headphones under $400 to pair with the Mojo?
  
 Before replying, please read the spoiler below for background info on my situation. And if you would be so kind, quote or tag me in your post. Otherwise, I may not see it.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






music alchemist said:


> Alright, so I'm back in the game! Finally got most of an inheritance I was supposed to receive awhile ago. Could have bought nearly any headphone on the planet, but I want to keep costs down and reinvest most of the money instead of blowing it. I got an AudioQuest NightHawk out of curiosity, but I don't think its sound quality is even in the same _galaxy_ as STAX, so I'll probably return it. (Even spent hours equalizing it, to no avail.) I will have a Chord Mojo in a few days. Now I'm trying to figure out which headphone would be best to pair it with. As many of you know, the STAX SR-207 is my favorite headphone so far. I could get more used STAX, but I'm inclined to get something that can be driven directly from the Mojo. I'm looking for something comparable to the SQ of the 207, but with more impact and energy. The closest headphone I've had to that is the Yamaha HPH-MT220, but its accuracy isn't even close. I would like to spend under $400 on the headphones for the time being. In that range, I've also had the HE400i, HD 650, HD 700, and Spirit Pro. The problem is, none of those compare at all to the 207 to my ears either. So perhaps it's impossible to match or beat its SQ in this price range?





  
 At the moment I'm leaning towards trying the HD 600 next.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

psikey said:


> I asked John about details on the Chord Poly case and he hinted that the longer case is to be included with the Chord Poly.



Would certainly sweeten the deal for me, and I certainly think it should as none of those connectors are designed to be used as mechanical fixing points (even if it 'works' the pressure put on those connectors over time; or thru a reasonable knock does not seem acceptable)


----------



## VerBla

music alchemist said:


> So what do you guys think are the best headphones under $400 to pair with the Mojo?
> 
> Before replying, please read the spoiler below for background info on my situation. And if you would be so kind, quote or tag me in your post. Otherwise, I may not see it.
> 
> ...


 

 I know it's a bit above the budget of $400, but I suggest trying out the HE560. I don't know the current price in the USA right now, but here in Europe it has become a bit cheaper lately. It's a very nice headphone; comfort, dynamics, soundstage & imaging, tight bass, nice detailed highs. Mojo can do a pretty good job on it's own, in the end I did however go for an Amp with the Mojo as a DAC as it really stepped up the game even further!


----------



## Music Alchemist

Tracking updated: will have the Mojo in two days!
  


verbla said:


> I know it's a bit above the budget of $400, but I suggest trying out the HE560. I don't know the current price in the USA right now, but here in Europe it has become a bit cheaper lately. It's a very nice headphone; comfort, dynamics, soundstage & imaging, tight bass, nice detailed highs. Mojo can do a pretty good job on it's own, in the end I did however go for an Amp with the Mojo as a DAC as it really stepped up the game even further!


 
  
 I had the HE400i and heard the HE1000 for a few hours on the 430HAD. (And briefly on the HDVD 800.) Didn't think the improvement was that great even then, and it still couldn't compare at all (to my ears) to the accuracy of the STAX SR-207. I did like them all, however. I'm basically looking for something with transparency, speed and neutrality comparable to STAX but with more powerful impact and energy like the MT220 (a dynamic headphone) has. Planar magnetics, in concept, seem like they would fit the bill, but when I listen to them, it sounds like they're smoothing over detail, and they don't sound nearly as realistic to me. (I'm picky, I know.)


----------



## VerBla

music alchemist said:


> Tracking updated: will have the Mojo in two days!
> 
> 
> I had the HE400i and heard the HE1000 for a few hours on the 430HAD. (And briefly on the HDVD 800.) Didn't think the improvement was that great even then, and it still couldn't compare at all (to my ears) to the accuracy of the STAX SR-207. I did like them all, however. I'm basically looking for something with transparency, speed and neutrality comparable to STAX but with more powerful impact and energy like the MT220 (a dynamic headphone) has. Planar magnetics, in concept, seem like they would fit the bill, but when I listen to them, it sounds like they're smoothing over detail, and they don't sound nearly as realistic to me. (I'm picky, I know.)



Better be picky and happy than go through it rash and purchase the wrong headphone. I do however really recommend checking them out, try auditioning them if possible. I've heard the SR-207 and for me the 560's felt really close, but with better bass extension, impact and tightness.


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> So what do you guys think are the best headphones under $400 to pair with the Mojo?
> 
> Before replying, please read the spoiler below for background info on my situation. And if you would be so kind, quote or tag me in your post. Otherwise, I may not see it.
> 
> ...


 

 The AKG 712 works wonderfully with the Mojo ... if one likes a detailed presentation in the trebles.


----------



## jwbrent

psikey said:


> Just got even more interesting. I asked John about details on the Chord Poly case and he hinted that the longer case is to be included with the Chord Poly. This may only be a limited time promotion, I don't know. At least that saves me £60 on a new case making Poly even more appealing. Said they are already made. Should also alleviate any concern people had about the two halves not holding together so well. Also stops any body with the original case being annoyed at having to buy a new case.
> 
> I have seen some Mojo sellers in the UK offering the original case free with new Mojo purchase.


 

 Well, this should end the issue about the Poly being overpriced.


----------



## Music Alchemist

verbla said:


> Better be picky and happy than go through it rash and purchase the wrong headphone. I do however really recommend checking them out, try auditioning them if possible. I've heard the SR-207 and for me the 560's felt really close, but with better bass extension, impact and tightness.


 
  
 Yeah, I've been down that road too many times...
  
 Thanks for the recommendation, but I'd really rather keep it under $400 for now.
  


jwbrent said:


> The AKG 712 works wonderfully with the Mojo ... if one likes a detailed presentation in the trebles.


 
  
 I want strong impact, though. (I heard AKG doesn't excel in that area.)


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> I want strong impact, though. (I heard AKG doesn't excel in that area.)


 
  
 The low bass performance has been improved by 3dB on the 712, but yes, if you like deep bass authority, the 712 will likely disappoint.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

jwbrent said:


> Well, this should end the issue about the Poly being overpriced.



I'm so down for this Poly, I went and bought two micro SDs to fill with flacs in preparation!


----------



## maxh22

digital-deviant said:


> I'm so down for this Poly, I went and bought two micro SDs to fill with flacs in preparation!


 
  
 Are you going to cycle these SD cards? The Poly fits just one!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> Well, this should end the issue about the Poly being overpriced.


 
  
 You think the case is worth $300?


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> You think the case is worth $300?


 

 For those who think the capabilities of a Poly is worth $300, without any experience with the actual product, well, we'll just have to see, won't we?


----------



## Digital-Deviant

maxh22 said:


> Are you going to cycle these SD cards? The Poly fits just one!



I have too much music; I'll have jazz on one and ROCK on the other!


----------



## Music Alchemist

jwbrent said:


> The low bass performance has been improved by 3dB on the 712, but yes, if you like deep bass authority, the 712 will likely disappoint.


 
  
 It measures similarly to my neutral reference, so I'm sure it would sound good.
  


Spoiler: measurements



http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGK712.pdf
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/StaxSR207EP507LeatherPadsSerNumSB22217.pdf
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/6d/6de6f4f3_STAX_SR-207_EP-507_SB2217.png


  
 By impact I also mean higher frequencies like drums.
  
 If I went with STAX again I'd have something I know I love. And I do feel it has fairly accurate dynamics. But I really wanted to experiment with driving headphones directly from the Mojo, as well as hear new headphones and get a more exciting level of impact.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> jwbrent said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this should end the issue about the Poly being overpriced.
> ...


 
  
 I'm sure all the products you work on are absolute bargains


----------



## maxh22

@Music Alchemist Did you return the Night hawks or do you still have them? They take a while to breakin to sound their best. Also Skylar will soon be selling night owl pads which have an enhanced treble that may be more towards your like. I think he said the pads are $24 each.


----------



## Soundizer

I cannot Listen to Tidal via Chord Mojo via Optical from Apple iMac - no sound. However USB works fine, but nothing from Optical. 

iTunes works fine via Optical. Can someone advise please.


----------



## jwbrent

digital-deviant said:


> I have too much music; I'll have jazz on one and ROCK on the other!


 

 Me too. I have about a half terabyte of hi res and cd rips. It would have been nice for an SD card implementation (512GB currently) instead of the microSD, but this will be resolved as greater storage comes about. 256GB combined with whatever storage is on one's phone/DAP will suffice for most.
  
 Also, there are adapters that allow an SD card to be inserted into the micro slot. I recall seeing pictures here on Head-Fi.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> For those who think the capabilities of a Poly is worth $300, without any experience with the actual product, well, we'll just have to see, won't we?


 
  
 I think it's worth far less than that... there are many substitute products that already provide the same functionality at a much cheaper price point. And they have screens and software control. 
  
 The only reason I said $300 was to give Chord benefit of the doubt on UK production and recouping engineering costs.


----------



## jwbrent

soundizer said:


> I cannot Listen to Tidal via Chord Mojo via Optical from Apple iMac - no sound. However USB works fine, but nothing from Optical.
> 
> iTunes works fine via Optical. Can someone advise please.


 

 Many toslink cables are bandwidth limited to 24/96, however, there are companies that produce 24/192 toslink cables. I like SysConcept from Canada.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> I'm sure all the products you work on are absolute bargains


 
  
 I make them, I don't sell them


----------



## Mojo ideas

grumpyoldguy said:


> I make them, I don't sell them
> [/quote perhaps you can tell us I'd love to know what they are and what capabilities they have


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> @Music Alchemist Did you return the Night hawks or do you still have them? They take a while to breakin to sound their best. Also Skylar will soon be selling night owl pads which have an enhanced treble that may be more towards your like. I think he said the pads are $24 each.


 
  
 I'm going to test it on the Mojo first. I have never experienced mechanical burn-in with any headphones. (I doubt it actually exists, and I've never experienced brain burn-in either.) It's irrelevant because I spent hours equalizing it to no avail. It has really good technical performance, but certain aspects ruin it for me. But the treble of the NightHawk is not dark at all. Sometimes the upper treble sounds very bright, at least on mine. Since everyone talks about how dark it sounds, that surprised me. It's the mids that are dark, you could say. Sometimes things that should be present are barely audible. And the lower frequencies are so boosted that it just destroys the sound quality. (Though since it has such low distortion, it doesn't sound bloated in the way other bass-heavy headphones can sound.) Even more so with the nasty reflections/resonances that probably can't be fixed due to its semi-open design. It also lacks impact and dynamics. Click here for measurements that reflect my experience with it.


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> It measures similarly to my neutral reference, so I'm sure it would sound good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think the 712 is a fantastic headphone. It combines accuracy, soundstage presentation, and great dynamics (if driven by a proper amp) that makes the sound very exciting. Also, the going price has fallen significantly with some members here saying they recently bought theirs for well under $300.
  
 With that said, I just sold my 712 to help fund my new fascination, the latest JVC FW01 wood fibre IEM.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

jwbrent said:


> Me too. I have about a half terabyte of hi res and cd rips. It would have been nice for an SD card implementation (512GB currently) instead of the microSD, but this will be resolved as greater storage comes about. 256GB combined with whatever storage is on one's phone/DAP will suffice for most.
> 
> Also, there are adapters that allow an SD card to be inserted into the micro slot. I recall seeing pictures here on Head-Fi.



To be honest I'll never get ALL my music on one SD, but most of us can whittle it down to a single card. I have been let down by memory cards (I'm now an eggs in multiple baskets guy) and it's no hardship carrying/swapping cards!


----------



## TjPhysicist

digital-deviant said:


> To be honest I'll never get ALL my music on one SD, but most of us can whittle it down to a single card. I have been let down by memory cards (I'm now an eggs in multiple baskets guy) and it's no hardship carrying/swapping cards!


 
 Honestly it's just a matter of time before 1TB microsd's become available. It's clearly possible, as the format supports it (maybe? AFAIK anyways). But I gotta agree with @jwbrent  as I was shopping for sdcards I realised how weird it is that DAPs don't use regular SD and use microsd instead. Phones I get, the trend to make it as slim as possible With DAPs the battery and DAC and AMP take up so much of weight that one micrsd --> sdcard switch wont make that much of difference.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mojo ideas said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > I make them, I don't sell them
> ...


 
  
 I'm in the aerospace industry doing R&D. I work primarily on radar applications, specifically DSP algorithms on the digitized IF.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

tjphysicist said:


> Honestly it's just a matter of time before 1TB microsd's become available. It's clearly possible, as the format supports it (maybe? AFAIK anyways). But I gotta agree with @jwbrent
> as I was shopping for sdcards I realised how weird it is that DAPs don't use regular SD and use microsd instead. Phones I get, the trend to make it as slim as possible With DAPs the battery and DAC and AMP take up so much of weight that one micrsd --> sdcard switch wont make that much of difference.



Full SD sockets take up significantly more real estate!

Most of my music is red book standard 16/44.1 with some 24/48 (iOS Music limit) so I can get plenty on a 128Gb at the moment. I guess as I buy more HD Audio I'll look at larger cards.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm in the aerospace industry doing R&D. I work primarily on radar applications, specifically DSP algorithms on the digitized IF.


 
  
 Ah, ha, no wonder your attitude about the Poly.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> Ah, ha, no wonder your attitude about the Poly.


 
  
 I'm not sure how my job explains my attitude about the Poly... please feel free to elaborate.


----------



## psikey

jwbrent said:


> Ah, ha, no wonder your attitude about the Poly.


 
  
 Don't forget he does call himself GRUMPYOLDGIT....... enough said. From my experience, nothing to do with aerospace is cheap. Normally a factor of 10x cost over Automotive and bulk of that is down to testing & certification.
  
 Opps   ...... GRUMPYOLD*GUY*
  
 Regarding the Poly, how can you judge its worth unless you know what costs have gone into it and all the features it provides. That's what the reviews will hopefully reveal.  Is an iPhone really worth £500+ ? not all things are down to the value of their components.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> I'm not sure how my job explains my attitude about the Poly... please feel free to elaborate.


 

 It sounds like your an engineer, and my experience with engineers is that they are inquisitive and like to toy around with their own ideas/inventions. As such, they have a lot of experience taking component parts and making something of them.
  
 Of course, I'm generalizing here.


----------



## Mojo ideas

tjphysicist said:


> Honestly it's just a matter of time before 1TB microsd's become available. It's clearly possible, as the format supports it (maybe? AFAIK anyways). But I gotta agree with @jwbrent
> as I was shopping for sdcards I realised how weird it is that DAPs don't use regular SD and use microsd instead. Phones I get, the trend to make it as slim as possible With DAPs the battery and DAC and AMP take up so much of weight that one micrsd --> sdcard switch wont make that much of difference.


 If we'd fitted a full sized SD there would be no room for any not even the battery would fit


----------



## krismusic

psikey said:


> I can't imagine any way the streaming services will let you offline store to another devices SD card, only something local to the phone itself so for streaming services you would still send the audio from the phone to Poly over the Wifi possibly like casting, hopefully retaining the sounds files format (unlike over BT which would have to transcode the stream likely to lower quality than the original file in the case of Tidal FLAC).



You are almost certainly right. In which case sadly the Poly is not for me. I want the ultimate streaming option. When I say streaming I mean offline files.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> It sounds like your an engineer, and my experience with engineers is that they are inquisitive and like to toy around with their own ideas/inventions. As such, they have a lot of experience taking component parts and making something of them.
> 
> Of course, I'm generalizing here.


 
  
 Well, that's certainly not untrue. But in this case my opinion about the Poly is based on the availability of substitute products at a much lower price with greater capability... I'm talking about small, full featured DAPs. 
  


psikey said:


> Don't forget he does call himself GRUMPYOLDGIT....... enough said. From my experience, nothing to do with aerospace is cheap. Normally a factor of 10x cost over Automotive and bulk of that is down to testing & certification.
> 
> Opps   ...... GRUMPYOLD*GUY*
> 
> Regarding the Poly, how can you judge its worth unless you know what costs have gone into it and all the features it provides. That's what the reviews will hopefully reveal.  Is an iPhone really worth £500+ ? not all things are down to the value of their components.


 
  
 I can judge its worth relative to other offerings with similar features.


----------



## jwbrent

mojo ideas said:


> If we'd fitted a full sized SD there would be no room for any not even the battery would fit


 

 Now we know why. A bit off topic, will the Poly like module for the Hugo 2 also use a microSD card? Any chance there will be two of them if so?


----------



## GreenBow

psikey said:


> Is an iPhone really worth £500+ ?


 
  
 Aaahhhaaaaaaaaaahahaha! That's funny. ...Worth £500 heheeeeehehehee!


----------



## psikey

krismusic said:


> You are almost certainly right. In which case sadly the Poly is not for me. I want the ultimate streaming option. When I say streaming I mean offline files.


 

 ??
  
 You will be able to. Just need to have the Tidal/Spotify files stored on the phones internal memory or a microSD card (assuming you have a phone that can take an SD card). then Stream that over WiFi to the MojoPoly.


----------



## psikey

greenbow said:


> Aaahhhaaaaaaaaaahahaha! That's funny. ...Worth £500 heheeeeehehehee!


 
  
 Exactly !!


----------



## psikey

grumpyoldguy said:


> Well, that's certainly not untrue. But in this case my opinion about the Poly is based on the availability of substitute products at a much lower price with greater capability... I'm talking about small, full featured DAPs.
> 
> 
> I can judge its worth relative to other offerings with similar features.


 
  
 I'm surprised at that comment from someone who is into high-end audio.  The drive for perfection in audio usually comes down to material selection, innovation, reducing external noise etc.  How can you know how a cheap sub £100 Chinese streaming dongle can achieve what the Chord Poly is likely specified/designed to do.  I know we don't have technical data on the Poly yet or reviews but based on Chords existing products they aren't likely do a cheap compromised design to fit a low price point are they.
  
 If you never use a smartphone then I can fully agree that a fully featured DAP would be a better choice for you. With my listening its normally tethered to a smartphone while out, a laptop at home or a desktop at work. The Poly allows me to use the Mojo easily with any without loosing audio quality too.  If Chord did a full stand-alone Mojo DAP then I'm sure it would be in AK, high end Sony price ranges of £1,500 plus.
  
 The other key issue for me is that I've never owned/tried a DAP sub £1,500 that can sound as good as the output from a Mojo so I'm not prepared to give-up on the Mojo sound.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> Well, that's certainly not untrue. But in this case my opinion about the Poly is based on the availability of substitute products at a much lower price with greater capability... I'm talking about small, full featured DAPs.
> 
> 
> I can judge its worth relative to other offerings with similar features.


 

 It's not necessarily an apples to apples comparison. Chord products are built in the U.K. and employ state of the art digital design. Yes, one can buy an affordable DAP that has similar features, but will it sound as good?
  
 You're a smart guy, I don't understand why you have troubles acknowledging none of us will know what the Poly is about until it is released.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Everyone's so excited about the Poly. I guess many of you don't listen to music at home from a computer like I do exclusively.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

psikey said:


> I'm surprised at that comment from someone who is into high-end audio.  The drive for perfection in audio usually comes down to material selection, innovation, reducing external noise etc.  How can you know how a cheap sub £100 Chinese streaming dongle can achieve what the Chord Poly is likely specified/designed to do.  I know we don't have technical data on the Poly yet or reviews but based on Chords existing products they aren't likely do a cheap compromised design to fit a low price point are they.


 
  
 Since when has anyone here cared about perfection? If that were the case, nobody would use vinyl or tube amplifiers. But that's beside the point.
  
 As you said yourself, there is no technical data on the Poly yet (despite multiple requests). You asked me how I can know a cheap streaming dongle can achieve what the Poly can.... I'm now asking you how you can know the Poly can achieve what a cheap streaming dongle can't.
  
 Your opinion comes across as "it's expensive, therefore it must be good"... That's a slippery slope. Careful on your way down.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised at that comment from someone who is into high-end audio.  The drive for perfection in audio usually comes down to material selection, innovation, reducing external noise etc.  How can you know how a cheap sub £100 Chinese streaming dongle can achieve what the Chord Poly is likely specified/designed to do.  I know we don't have technical data on the Poly yet or reviews but based on Chords existing products they aren't likely do a cheap compromised design to fit a low price point are they.
> ...


 
  
  
 Let me pose you this question:
  
 Has it occurred to you that there may be talented engineers in China, capable of designing precisely the same devices that _you _do, for less money?


----------



## betula

music alchemist said:


> I'm going to test it on the Mojo first. I have never experienced mechanical burn-in with any headphones. (I doubt it actually exists, and I've never experienced brain burn-in either.) It's irrelevant because I spent hours equalizing it to no avail. It has really good technical performance, but certain aspects ruin it for me. But the treble of the NightHawk is not dark at all. Sometimes the upper treble sounds very bright, at least on mine. Since everyone talks about how dark it sounds, that surprised me. It's the mids that are dark, you could say. Sometimes things that should be present are barely audible. And the lower frequencies are so boosted that it just destroys the sound quality. (Though since it has such low distortion, it doesn't sound bloated in the way other bass-heavy headphones can sound.) Even more so with the nasty reflections/resonances that probably can't be fixed due to its semi-open design. It also lacks impact and dynamics. Click here for measurements that reflect my experience with it.


 

 Wait for your Mojo to arrive. I have a feeling, you will slightly revise your opinion on the Nighthawks.


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> Everyone's so excited about the Poly. I guess many of you don't listen to music at home from a computer like I do exclusively.


 

 The Hugo in the past, and the Mojo now has enriched my music listening experience beyond any digital front end I've owned including Mark Levinson Reference and dCS stacks from 15-20 years ago. Since my financial fortunes were derailed by the Great Recession, my excitement comes from knowing Chord has an affordable add-on that may further my audio bliss.
  
 I also believe when I had the money to burn on state of the art audio product, my appreciation of said product wanes in comparison to the $600 DAC I now own. The benefit, to me, of losing a lot of money is that I now embrace frugality in my life, and as such, I feel more _grateful_ of those things that bring me joy.


----------



## Mojo ideas

mython said:


> Let me pose you this question:
> 
> Has it occurred to you that there may be talented engineers in China, capable of designing precisely the same devices that _you_ do, for less money?


 I doubt that any of you will know that we are already working with a team of highly talented engineers in china one of the best teams in the business for another project and we know that china presently cannot produce an ultra high level Poly type design it had to be done in the U.K. better experience in this level of design and manufacture which is more akin to a piece of aerospace kit than you'd expect.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> Let me pose you this question:
> 
> Has it occurred to you that there may be talented engineers in China, capable of designing precisely the same devices that _you _do, for less money?


 
  
 Yes, of course. And if they can make it cheaper, then good for them.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > Let me pose you this question:
> ...


 
  
  
 I'm only being playful with you, here, but I'm just pointing out that, in that sense, one could reasonably suggest that perhaps the devices _you_ work on are 'overpriced', if they can be made cheaper in China.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

psikey said:


> I'm surprised at that comment from someone who is into high-end audio.  The drive for perfection in audio usually comes down to material selection, innovation, reducing external noise etc.  How can you know how a cheap sub £100 Chinese streaming dongle can achieve what the Chord Poly is likely specified/designed to do.  I know we don't have technical data on the Poly yet or reviews but based on Chords existing products they aren't likely do a cheap compromised design to fit a low price point are they.
> 
> If you never use a smartphone then I can fully agree that a fully featured DAP would be a better choice for you. With my listening its normally tethered to a smartphone while out, a laptop at home or a desktop at work. The Poly allows me to use the Mojo easily with any without loosing audio quality too.  If Chord did a full stand-alone Mojo DAP then I'm sure it would be in AK, high end Sony price ranges of £1,500 plus.
> 
> The other key issue for me is that I've never owned/tried a DAP sub £1,500 that can sound as good as the output from a Mojo so I'm not prepared to give-up on the Mojo sound.


 
  
 I'm talking about a DAP as a substitute for Poly, not Mojo... There are DAPs with wireless capabilities that can be used as a transport with Mojo, which would be cheaper than Poly.
  
 Myself, I'm not particularly interested in introducing more wireless transceivers in my audio chain, so I have no horse in this race... I'm just calling 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> I'm only being playful with you, here, but I'm just pointing out that, in that sense, one could reasonably suggest that perhaps the devices _you_ work on are 'overpriced', if they can be made cheaper in China.


 
  
 I agree completely. And I would fully expect a potential customer to go with the Chinese company if that were the case.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jwbrent said:


> The Hugo in the past, and the Mojo now has enriched my music listening experience beyond any digital front end I've owned including Mark Levinson Reference and dCS stacks from 15-20 years ago. Since my financial fortunes were derailed by the Great Recession, my excitement comes from knowing Chord has an affordable add-on that may further my audio bliss.
> 
> I also believe when I had the money to burn on state of the art audio product, my appreciation of said product wanes in comparison to the $600 DAC I now own. The benefit, to me, of losing a lot of money is that I now embrace frugality in my life, and as such, I feel more _grateful_ of those things that bring me joy.


 
  
 I just wonder what benefits the Poly would provide for someone like me who only listens to music (local files, no streaming) at home. It does appear that it can be used as a network player, and those are said to improve sound quality...but can it outperform *this one* that's more affordable and is reported to beat all others? (Including ones that cost five figures.) That's what I'd like to find out.


----------



## eddiek997

This is a whole other can of worms.
  
 If you ask me would I pay more for a device that was manufactured by local people who were treated fairly and paid a fair wage for their endeavors? Absolutely.
  
 People are free to buy cheaper chinese goods but they should also ask themselves what is the real cost? Price is important but should not be the only factor ...
  
 Thats my 2 yen/cents/pence.
  
[Mod edit - removed profanity]


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

eddiek997 said:


> This is a whole other can of worms.
> 
> If you ask me would I pay more for a device that was manufactured by local people who were treated fairly and paid a fair wage for their endeavors? Absolutely.
> 
> ...


 
  
 What phone do you use? Where were your clothes made? Your shoes?


----------



## eddiek997

grumpyoldguy said:


> What phone do you use? Where were your clothes made? Your shoes?


 

 Two cans and a piece of string and im an avid nudist.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

eddiek997 said:


> Two cans and a piece of string and im an avid nudist.


 
  
 Usually when people deflect like that, they're ashamed of the answer. 
  
 It's noble to want others to consider humanitarian costs... The reality is that it's not the world we live in. 
  
 Just to be clear, I'm not taking a holier than thou stance... I want my diamonds to still have the blood on them, so I know they're real.


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> I just wonder what benefits the Poly would provide for someone like me who only listens to music (local files, no streaming) at home. It does appear that it can be used as a network player, and those are said to improve sound quality...but can it outperform *this one* that's more affordable and is reported to beat all others? (Including ones that cost five figures.) That's what I'd like to find out.


 

 We'll have to see. It does seem the Poly may not provide enough value to you since you are not streaming, but will that always be the case?
  
 Like you, I'm not into streaming, but with the release of Tidal's new MQA files as well as other announcements/rumors of new hi res streaming sites (Napster, Pono), the Poly is intriguing to me.
  
 One thing I used to remind my customers about when I was in the High End biz was not just focusing on current needs when evaluating a purchase, but also _future_ needs. Less upgrades in the future that way.


----------



## eddiek997

grumpyoldguy said:


> Usually when people deflect like that, they're ashamed of the answer.
> 
> It's noble to want others to consider humanitarian costs... The reality is that it's not the world we live in.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not taking a holier than thou stance... I want my diamonds to still have the blood on them, so I know they're real.


 

 Fair enough but I also applaud those who take the risk of added cost to manufacture locally.
  
 Apple and their business practices disgust me. Starbucks too.
  
 Now please excuse me while I wipe latte stains off my hairy chest.
  
  
 Sent from my iPhone 11+


----------



## Peter Hyatt

jwbrent said:


> We'll have to see. It does seem the Poly may not provide enough value to you since you are not streaming, but will that always be the case?
> 
> Like you, I'm not into streaming, but with the release of Tidal's new MQA files as well as other announcements/rumors of new hi res streaming sites (Napster, Pono), the Poly is intriguing to me.
> 
> One thing I used to remind my customers about when I was in the High End biz was not just focusing on current needs when evaluating a purchase, but also _future_ needs. Less upgrades in the future that way.


 

 I'm with you.  I have been ripping CDs into ALAC and thinking that it would be nice to have one less monthly bill when TIDAL announced the Masters and Poly was announced!
  
 If things go well, I hope to land Poly for my wife and Hugo 2 for me...
  
 or is it the other way around?


----------



## jwbrent

eddiek997 said:


> Two cans and a piece of string and im an avid nudist.


 

 Ha!


----------



## jwbrent

peter hyatt said:


> I'm with you.  I have been ripping CDs into ALAC and thinking that it would be nice to have one less monthly bill when TIDAL announced the Masters and Poly was announced!
> 
> If things go well, I hope to land Poly for my wife and Hugo 2 for me...
> 
> or is it the other way around?


 

 I've been there, too, with such domestic decisions.


----------



## Mojo ideas

krismusic said:


> You are almost certainly right. In which case sadly the Poly is not for me. I want the ultimate streaming option. When I say streaming I mean offline files.


 
I guess your talking about Crome cast which is a system proprietary to Google we are currently looking into the licensing aspects but there is nothing precluding it in the hardware we have to play with.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> I'm going to test it on the Mojo first. I have never experienced mechanical burn-in with any headphones. (I doubt it actually exists, and I've never experienced brain burn-in either.) It's irrelevant because I spent hours equalizing it to no avail. It has really good technical performance, but certain aspects ruin it for me. But the treble of the NightHawk is not dark at all. Sometimes the upper treble sounds very bright, at least on mine. Since everyone talks about how dark it sounds, that surprised me. It's the mids that are dark, you could say. Sometimes things that should be present are barely audible. And the lower frequencies are so boosted that it just destroys the sound quality. (Though since it has such low distortion, it doesn't sound bloated in the way other bass-heavy headphones can sound.) Even more so with the nasty reflections/resonances that probably can't be fixed due to its semi-open design. It also lacks impact and dynamics. Click here for measurements that reflect my experience with it.




You want speed, dynamics, detail, impact (especially on drum hits) no smoothing effect? Onkyo E700. Don't knock it because of its price it competes with the £300 iems


----------



## Chris1975

Do you mean that Chrome Cast can be added to the Mojo or do you mean Mojo+Poly? I've been wondering, you see, how to stream to my Mojo given my i believe it will require a battery pack to run if on the go


----------



## krismusic

psikey said:


> ??
> 
> You will be able to. Just need to have the Tidal/Spotify files stored on the phones internal memory or a microSD card (assuming you have a phone that can take an SD card). then Stream that over WiFi to the MojoPoly.



I was hoping to be freed from the iPhone's limited and very expensive storage. Plus the route you suggest would probably be pretty hard on the Phone's battery.


----------



## krismusic

mojo ideas said:


> I guess your talking about Crome cast which is a system proprietary to Google we are currently looking into the licensing aspects but there is nothing precluding it in the hardware we have to play with.



I'm afraid I have never really understood what Chromecast can do. I'm a bit of a tech ignoramus.


----------



## psikey

krismusic said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > ??
> ...




John Franks said battery life should not be affected greatly with close wifi proximity, but only reviews will confirm.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Music Alchemist

What is wrong with me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  




  
 I was so annoyed at the limited options at the budget I wanted to stick to that I just caved in and _finally_ bought an HD 800!
  
 I've heard it before so I know I like it a lot. (Except for occasional brightness, which can be fixed for the most part with EQ.) I also know plenty of people enjoy it directly from the Mojo. (Some even more than big amps.)
  
 Hopefully I won't feel the need to spend more anytime soon. This hobby can get out of hand _real_ quick.
  
 In *this thread*, a modified/equalized HD 800 actually beat much more expensive headphones, which makes me even more intrigued to discover what it's capable of beyond stock. (In the best-case scenario, it'd be my endgame...but for someone like me who's crazy about headphones and music, that's not likely.)
  
 Edit: For some reason there was a problem paying with my bank account via Amazon, so I had to call their payment processor and work things out. Hopefully there won't be an issue this time.
 Update 2017/1/10 7 PM: Turns out Amazon's policy is to decline orders made via bank account when the item is more expensive than you have bought from them before. Ended up walking through the freezing rain for hours to get Amazon gift cards, then came home and successfully ordered the HD 800 in my underwear. ^‿^
  


deftone said:


> You want speed, dynamics, detail, impact (especially on drum hits) no smoothing effect? Onkyo E700. Don't knock it because of its price it competes with the £300 iems


 
  
 See above.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music alchemist said:


> What is wrong with me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wonder if Sennheiser has a $1500 Bluetooth adapter to go with that? 
  
 Congrats on your purchase, enjoy them


----------



## Mojo ideas

krismusic said:


> I was hoping to be freed from the iPhone's limited and very expensive storage. Plus the route you suggest would probably be pretty hard on the Phone's battery.


 No it won't be hard on the phone's battery as the wifi power ramps right down when it detects a close connection to a nearby device you phone playing time will hardly be affected


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> What is wrong with me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The HD800 would likely be an end game for me. I've listened to a friend's pair for a few hours and found it to be an impressive listen. I agree that the 6kHz spike can get overbearing with some music and that is the only reason I haven't bought a pair. But I'm real interested in reading comments from HD800/Mojo owners, so I'm looking forward to yours ...


----------



## Mojo ideas

chris1975 said:


> Do you mean that Chrome Cast can be added to the Mojo or do you mean Mojo+Poly? I've been wondering, you see, how to stream to my Mojo given my i believe it will require a battery pack to run if on the go


 Yes precisely we are looking into the licensing I can't guarantee it yet but our hardware does not preclude it.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> I wonder if Sennheiser has a $1500 Bluetooth adapter to go with that?




Grumpy, you really _are_ grumpy.


----------



## RPB65

Why can't everyone post about the Poly on the Poly thread and let this get back to Mojo chat?
 It's doing my Male head in trying to multi-task two threads for the same posts.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> Grumpy, you really are grumpy.


 
  
 Don't know what you mean.... I'm the embodiment of all things happy.


----------



## Chris1975

I'd be _really_ interested to hear any updates on this when available. Thanks for the response.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> Don't know what you mean.... I'm the embodiment of all things happy.


 

 Somehow that makes sense to me.


----------



## waynes world

music alchemist said:


> I'm going to test it on the Mojo first. I have never experienced mechanical burn-in with any headphones. (I doubt it actually exists, and I've never experienced brain burn-in either.) It's irrelevant because I spent hours equalizing it to no avail. It has really good technical performance, but certain aspects ruin it for me. But the treble of the NightHawk is not dark at all. Sometimes the upper treble sounds very bright, at least on mine. Since everyone talks about how dark it sounds, that surprised me. It's the mids that are dark, you could say. Sometimes things that should be present are barely audible. And the lower frequencies are so boosted that it just destroys the sound quality. (Though since it has such low distortion, it doesn't sound bloated in the way other bass-heavy headphones can sound.) Even more so with the nasty reflections/resonances that probably can't be fixed due to its semi-open design. It also lacks impact and dynamics. Click here for measurements that reflect my experience with it.




I'd highly recommend not making a decision until they have burned in (whether you believe in it or not) and have tried them with the mojo. Otherwise down the road you'll just have to go through the trouble of buying them again lol.


----------



## Music Alchemist

waynes world said:


> I'd highly recommend not making a decision until they have burned in (whether you believe in it or not) and have tried them with the mojo. Otherwise down the road you'll just have to go through the trouble of buying them again lol.


 
  
 Hmm. How long do you recommend to play music with it? Can you describe what improvements you heard over time?


----------



## Chris1975

iPad Pro + Mojo + _Cayin C5_ + BeyerDynamic Pro 770 250

Very stupid?


----------



## ThatPhil

Found a pic of the extra big case


----------



## Bengkia369

thatphil said:


> Found a pic of the extra big case




Looks very high quality!


----------



## jwbrent

thatphil said:


> Found a pic of the extra big case




That doesn't look like Chord cut any corners with the new case.

I'm really glad they didn't emboss Poly.


----------



## theveterans

chris1975 said:


> iPad Pro + Mojo + _Cayin C5_ + BeyerDynamic Pro 770 250
> 
> Very stupid?


 
  
 Not at all. If you prefer the sound the Cayin C5 makes with the 770 then go for it. You build your audio chain to get the sound you want, not what others tell you that blah blah blah is stupid.


----------



## Bengkia369

chris1975 said:


> iPad Pro + Mojo + _Cayin C5_ + BeyerDynamic Pro 770 250
> 
> Very stupid?




If it sounds great to you, why not?!


----------



## waynes world

music alchemist said:


> Hmm. How long do you recommend to play music with it? Can you describe what improvements you heard over time?


 
  
 The consensus is 150 hours. Mine were used and supposedly already burned in. Even so, sometimes when switching back to the NH's from other headphones (such as the mt220's) I would hear the "overly boosted bottom end effect", so I switched to some other pads for a few months which resolved that issue (I'm pretty sure that the new pads from AQ will resolve it as well). The strange thing is that I recently went back to the stock pads, and now I never hear that "overly boosted bottom end" even when switching from other headphones. I don't know what to make of that, except that maybe my NH's weren't as burned in as I thought they were.


----------



## NaiveSound

I wonder... Can you somehow block the volume buttons from being pressed or unresponsive (with the app somehow) that way if the case with mojo/Poly is in a pocket it doesn't accidentally press? 

I've done that before with just mojo (no case) and you know... You can hurt oneself...


----------



## sashua

Sorry for the newbie question here but I hope someone can give me a fast answer.
  
 I have an AK100II and just purchased a Chord Mojo to take it to another level.
  
 I bought a micro USB to Micro USB cable and hooked it up to both units but plugging my headphones into the Mojo yields no sound.
  
 I am desperate to listen to my new MOJO....can someone please advise?
  
 Thanks,
 Russ


----------



## Bengkia369

sashua said:


> Sorry for the newbie question here but I hope someone can give me a fast answer.
> 
> I have an AK100II and just purchased a Chord Mojo to take it to another level.
> 
> ...




Just use optical Toslink to connect your AK100ii to the Mojo, save you all the trouble with USB. 
You need to upgrade the AK100ii firmware in order to use its USB out function.


----------



## sashua

I prefer the micro USB since I just bought a cable for it. 
 So the USB output is not enabled from the factory? It actually needs a firmware update just to work?
  
 Very bizarre.


----------



## jmills8

sashua said:


> Sorry for the newbie question here but I hope someone can give me a fast answer.
> 
> I have an AK100II and just purchased a Chord Mojo to take it to another level.
> 
> ...


 optical cable ?


----------



## Bengkia369

sashua said:


> I prefer the micro USB since I just bought a cable for it.
> So the USB output is not enabled from the factory? It actually needs a firmware update just to work?
> 
> Very bizarre.




USB out is implemented by AK later so you need to update firmware to use it. 
But I urge you don't bother with the USB, optical Toslink out sounds much better and cleaner as I always use my AK240 with my Mojo.


----------



## sashua

O.K. I will take that advice. Can you suggest a good Toslink cable that is very short and not very expensive?


----------



## harpo1

sashua said:


> Sorry for the newbie question here but I hope someone can give me a fast answer.
> 
> I have an AK100II and just purchased a Chord Mojo to take it to another level.
> 
> ...


 
 Are you sure it's a otg cable?  If so, swap the cable around.  The host side goes to the AK.


----------



## sashua

It's definitely an OTG cable. I bought this one from EBAY:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/291627246005?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 I also checked and my AK100ii is already at the most recent firmware level (V2.3).
  
 I don't know why it won't work....


----------



## sashua

I've reversed the cable to make sure it was oriented properly, checked the Mojo was powered up and the volume was raised. Still....nothing.


----------



## harpo1

sashua said:


> I've reversed the cable to make sure it was oriented properly, checked the Mojo was powered up and the volume was raised. Still....nothing.


 
 I don't own a AK but is there a setting in the menu system you need to change?


----------



## sashua

Not that I can find


----------



## UNOE

sashua said:


> I've reversed the cable to make sure it was oriented properly, checked the Mojo was powered up and the volume was raised. Still....nothing.




Some times cables just don't work even out of the box. But anyways the digital out is best anyway.


----------



## rbalcom

sashua said:


> O.K. I will take that advice. Can you suggest a good Toslink cable that is very short and not very expensive?


 
  
 Short and not very expensive do not go together. This is what I use:
  
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=p914h1itktuslv4jk2j31n5uf3
  
 or this for a little more money:
  
 https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html
  
 The current firmware for the AK100ii is 1.34 and USB digital out is not implemented. Optical is the only option for using the AK100ii to feed the Mojo. Others may tell you that Astell & Kern implemented USB digital out via a firmware update, but that is for the AK3xx and AK240. The AK100ii and AK120ii did not get that update yet. FWIW, I have both.


----------



## sashua

O.K. thanks for the definitive answer. I just tried an optical cable I had lying around and it works just fine so I suppose I will give up on the micro USB option.
 I appreciate the advice.
 Do you believe that there is a discernable difference in sound quality between the Sysconcept and the Silver Dragon options?


----------



## rbalcom

sashua said:


> O.K. thanks for the definitive answer. I just tried an optical cable I had lying around and it works just fine so I suppose I will give up on the micro USB option.
> I appreciate the advice.
> Do you believe that there is a discernable difference in sound quality between the Sysconcept and the Silver Dragon options?


 
  
 No, in fact I believe that the Silver Dragon cable is made for them by SysConcept, but do not know that for a fact. They look exactly the same. It will take a week to ten days to get the SysConcept cable because of Customs delays if you are in the US. If Moon Audio has it in stock, they would be faster.


----------



## sashua

Thanks for this. Nice of you (all of you) to take the time to help me out.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

sashua said:


> O.K. I will take that advice. Can you suggest a good Toslink cable that is very short and not very expensive?


 
 In case "form-fitting" isn't a requirement, you could order the optical cable for Chromecast Audio from https://store.google.com/product/optical_cable_chromecast_audio
 It's 6" long, sturdy, and costs only $15. The cuteness factor is a bonus. And in case the pictures got you worried, it does come with dust caps


----------



## jwbrent

sashua said:


> Thanks for this. Nice of you (all of you) to take the time to help me out.




When using the otg cable, the USB out must be selected in the AK menu. On the 240, you slide down from the top to expose the shortcut menu, and there will be a USB icon. Not sure on your unit, though.


----------



## jwbrent

arnav agharwal said:


> In case "form-fitting" isn't a requirement, you could order the optical cable for Chromecast Audio from https://store.google.com/product/optical_cable_chromecast_audio
> It's 6" long, sturdy, and costs only $15. The cuteness factor is a bonus. And in case the pictures got you worried, it does come with dust caps




It may not pass 24/192, many toslink cables don't. The Sysconcept cables are worth the extra money due to its fibre design.


----------



## krismusic

thatphil said:


> Found a pic of the extra big case



Excellent thanks for that. 




Spoiler






jwbrent said:


> [spoiler/]
> That doesn't look like Chord cut any corners with the new case.
> 
> I'm really glad they didn't emboss Poly.




I don't know. I think the end looks kind of blank. No matter though. Looks like a nice case.


----------



## krismusic

mojo ideas said:


> No it won't be hard on the phone's battery as the wifi power ramps right down when it detects a close connection to a nearby device you phone playing time will hardly be affected



That's good to know. Thank you. Just the storage aspect of the phones then. Not insurmountable.


----------



## Dieling

psikey said:


> John replied to my question which others may find useful.
> 
> [u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]Mojo ideas[/color][/u]
> Today at 1:40 pm
> Yes you can and also play directly to mojo too if it's wifi link is better that your phone's note Poly is its own wifi hub too. Yes your phone is the controller you can use familiar control apps to you too with metadata and all the other stuff being made available on the phone's display too,


 
  
 According to John's reply, does it mean that Poly can act as a wifi hub, so I can do Wifi direct(DLNA) or Peer to peer Airplay(Airplay)?
 I'm asking this because I want to avoid bluetooth lossy transport in a non-wifi on the go situation.


----------



## psikey

dieling said:


> According to John's reply, does it mean that Poly can act as a wifi hub, so I can do Wifi direct(DLNA) or Peer to peer Airplay(Airplay)?
> I'm asking this because I want to avoid bluetooth lossy transport in a non-wifi on the go situation.


 
  
 Exactly, stream music to it over Wi-Fi at home or direct to it while out without loosing audio quality like you would over a BT connection.  Bit like connecting to a Sonos wireless speaker I'm thinking but rather to a portable DAC/AMP with headphones/IEM's.


----------



## sabloke

So streaming TIDAL over Wi-Fi a no go?


----------



## Bengkia369

Waiting for my Poly to arrive!!!


----------



## daberti

I've just noticed the new Mojo accessory being available for pre-order at one of the dealers.
 It is mentioned that it supports DSD512 and thus I ask here how it is possible, since Mojo goes only as far as DSD256.


----------



## sabloke

I read somewhere that Poly can flash the Mojo with Dave firmware so DSD512 is no sweat then ☺️


----------



## ubs28

sabloke said:


> I read somewhere that Poly can flash the Mojo with Dave firmware so DSD512 is no sweat then ☺️




I read Poly can pick up wireless signals from outer space. Mo(re) Jo(y) listening to Extraterrestrial music.


----------



## daberti

ubs28 said:


> I read Poly can pick up wireless signals from outer space. Mo(re) Jo(y) listening to Extraterrestrial music.


 
http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-poly-bluetooth-wifi-sd-card-adapter.html
  
Link mentioned ONLY to DSD512 extents.


----------



## psikey

daberti said:


> http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-poly-bluetooth-wifi-sd-card-adapter.html


 
  
 Can also pre-order in UK from Nintronics if you call them plus they do free delivery. Webpage not updated yet but I have my pre-order with them.


----------



## daberti

psikey said:


> Can also pre-order in UK from Nintronics if you call them plus they do free delivery. Webpage not updated yet but I have my pre-order with them.


 

 Link was mentioned ONLY to DSD512 extents. My post has been edited accordingly


----------



## Layman1

jwbrent said:


> That doesn't look like Chord cut any corners with the new case.


 
 Technically they did, otherwise you wouldn't be able to access the glowing balls


----------



## jwbrent

bengkia369 said:


> Waiting for my Poly to arrive!!!


 

 Cool B&W photo.


----------



## Bengkia369

layman1 said:


> Technically they did, otherwise you wouldn't be able to access the glowing balls :tongue_smile:




I love to rub those balls on my Mojo! 



jwbrent said:


> Cool B&W photo.




Thanks mate!


----------



## jwbrent

bengkia369 said:


> I love to rub those balls on my Mojo!
> Thanks mate!


 
  
 The colored balls are definitely a highlight of the Mojo design, and I'm glad to see they were carried over to the Hugo 2.


----------



## jwbrent

By the way, did you remove the lanyard doohickey from your Mojo case?


----------



## Bengkia369

jwbrent said:


> The colored balls are definitely a highlight of the Mojo design, and I'm glad to see they were carried over to the Hugo 2.




But I can't afford the Hugo 2! 



jwbrent said:


> By the way, did you remove the lanyard doohickey from your Mojo case?




Yes, removed otherwise that thing might possibly scratch my other items!


----------



## Music Alchemist

So anxious for the Mojo arriving tomorrow!
  


bengkia369 said:


> I love to rub those balls on my Mojo!


 
  
 That combined with your cat avatar is _adorable!_ Watch this vid. (hahaha)


----------



## Nirvana1000

music alchemist said:


> Yeah, I've been down that road too many times...
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, but I'd really rather keep it under $400 for now.
> 
> ...



DT770 Pro 250ohm They sound excellent with my Mojo and Z5 Xperia.Treble is smooth and detailed without harshness and bass is full and ample.


----------



## Music Alchemist

nirvana1000 said:


> DT770 Pro 250ohm They sound excellent with my Mojo and Z5 Xperia.Treble is smooth and detailed without harshness and bass is full and ample.


 
  
 Looks like you skipped some posts. I bought an HD 800.


----------



## Nirvana1000

music alchemist said:


> Looks like you skipped some posts. I bought an HD 800. :devil_face:



Oh nice.Enjoy


----------



## jwbrent

bengkia369 said:


> But I can't afford the Hugo 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Doesn't removing it leave an unsightly hole?


----------



## GreenBow

I just scanned the third post for compatible phones, but there's no list like the compatible DAPs list. Have I missed a phones list?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenbow said:


> I just scanned the third post for compatible phones, but there's no list like the compatible DAPs list. Have I missed a phones list?


 
  
 That's actually a great question... I've been thinking about getting a new phone recently and hadn't even thought about compatibility. How do we go about starting such a list?


----------



## Alu

After having received the Mojo from my Fiancée, I found myself some nice headphones to go with it.
 She also got me the Shanling for on the go rocking.
  

  
 Sounds pretty good!


----------



## miketlse

daberti said:


> I've just noticed the new Mojo accessory being available for pre-order at one of the dealers.
> It is mentioned that it supports DSD512 and thus I ask here how it is possible, since Mojo goes only as far as DSD256.


 
 The Poly is not limited to the Mojo. You can use a usb cable to link the poly to other chord dacs.


----------



## miketlse

grumpyoldguy said:


> That's actually a great question... I've been thinking about getting a new phone recently and hadn't even thought about compatibility. How do we go about starting such a list?


 
 I think anyone can add sections to the Mojo wiki.


----------



## INVISUK

alu said:


> After having received the Mojo from my Fiancée, I found myself some nice headphones to go with it.
> She also got me the Shanling for on the go rocking.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 She's a keeper! I meant your rig of course xD


----------



## miketlse

invisuk said:


> She's a keeper! I meant your rig of course xD


 
 We will believe you, but thousands wouldn't.


----------



## Mython

invisuk said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There speaks a man who keeps himself hand-cuffed to his missus (ferrite-shielded solid-silver handcuffs, of course!)


----------



## jamestux

started streaming tidal masters via the mojo wow!!
  
 Makes my focusrite seem pretty dull


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

jwbrent said:


> It may not pass 24/192, many toslink cables don't. The Sysconcept cables are worth the extra money due to its fibre design.


 
 That's a good point! I believe Chromecast Audio limits rates to 24/96, so I performed a hacky test on my desktop, instead -- manually held the "mini" end of the cable into its Toslink port (not too deep, obviously) and the Mojo got a blue ball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Listened to 24/192 without dropouts or any other artifacts. Of course, squatting on the floor while struggling to keep my hand steady wasn't quite the ideal listening position 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I would think that the choice of fiber would come into play in case of longer cables where signal attenuation starts becoming an issue. For a 6" cable, Sysconcept engineering and pricing sounds like overkill.


----------



## jarnopp

If you aren't following the other thread, this is a great post on potential Poly features/benefits:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/831347/chord-electronics-poly-advanced-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-specs-in-1st-post/495#post_13161392


----------



## TjPhysicist

arnav agharwal said:


> That's a good point! I believe Chromecast Audio limits rates to 24/96, so I performed a hacky test on my desktop, instead -- manually held the "mini" end of the cable into its Toslink port (not too deep, obviously) and the Mojo got a blue ball
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 BTW, I got these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AFIMKH2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 it's a wee bit more expensive than those $5-$10 radioshack optical cables but these transfer 192khz like a champ (per my testing), plus they're mini to mini (which i found to be weirdly hard to get on amazon).


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 
I have a question and I didn't even care looking in post #3 

Could Mojo be used to drive a 8 Ohm field coil driver directly , or is there potential danger of damaging the amp section? 

BTW I think a phone compatability list would be somewhat of a lost cause. 
AFAIK all Android phones with OTG function work, Windows phones do not... 

Cheers


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

tjphysicist said:


> BTW, I got these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AFIMKH2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 it's a wee bit more expensive than those $5-$10 radioshack optical cables but these transfer 192khz like a champ (per my testing), plus they're mini to mini (which i found to be weirdly hard to get on amazon).


 
 I had a similar, painful experience searching for a short (6" being ideal) mini-to-TOSLINK cable for my Chromecast Audio (into Mojo), without paying a bomb for premium/custom fabrication. Then I realized I had been dumb enough to not start my search from the Google Store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not that I don't appreciate the work of Moon Audio or Sysconcept (I own a Blue Dragon adapter cable and can vouch for its quality), but if it's possible to save a few bucks without compromising the application, I will.


----------



## fuhransahis

I've had my Mojo since July, using 99% of the time with my phone on the go, been fantastic so far, using both Tidal and UAPP.
  
 As of yesterday, though, my phone (Galaxy S7 Edge) seemed to stop recognizing the Mojo when it's plugged in, and I get no audio from it.
  
 Anyone know of a solution? Just tested on my Mac and it's working well.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## harpo1

fuhransahis said:


> I've had my Mojo since July, using 99% of the time with my phone on the go, been fantastic so far, using both Tidal and UAPP.
> 
> As of yesterday, though, my phone (Galaxy S7 Edge) seemed to stop recognizing the Mojo when it's plugged in, and I get no audio from it.
> 
> ...


 
 Did you try a different OTG cable?


----------



## fuhransahis

harpo1 said:


> Did you try a different OTG cable?




Yeahhhhh that was it... I tried 2 cables before asking but the 3rd one works, of course it's my best cable that broke 

Thanks!


----------



## maxh22

Edit: Nevermind..


----------



## jwbrent

I decided to sign up for the free trial of Tidal, especially since it now has hi res music. My AK240SS has a Tidal app on it, so playing 16/44.1 through my Mojo and FW01 sounds pretty amazing. I never realized before how good streaming can sound.

Unfortunately, one can only access hi res titles from a PC/Mac. I'm not sure why that is, but I hope Tidal updates this so my 240 can access these titles as well.


----------



## Skyyyeman

arnav agharwal said:


> I had a similar, painful experience searching for a short (6" being ideal) mini-to-TOSLINK cable for my Chromecast Audio (into Mojo), without paying a bomb for premium/custom fabrication. Then I realized I had been dumb enough to not start my search from the Google Store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ​Just so you are aware, cheap Toslink is cheap Toslink, i.e., it doesn't sound as good, even in 6" length. Cheap means it uses a low grade plastic interior, not highly polished to transmit the signal as well as a fiber or glass interior. A cheap optical cable will work but don't expect the best sound. There is a difference.


----------



## headwhacker

skyyyeman said:


> ​Just so you are aware, cheap Toslink is cheap Toslink, i.e., it doesn't sound as good, even in 6" length. Cheap means it uses a low grade plastic interior, not highly polished to transmit the signal as well as a fiber or glass interior. A cheap optical cable will work but don't expect the best sound. There is a difference.




A cheap toslink cable limits the sample rate to 96khz compared to better toslink cable. Are you suggesting that at 96khz file the cheaper toslink cable will dound inferior?


----------



## Skyyyeman

headwhacker said:


> A cheap toslink cable limits the sample rate to 96khz compared to better toslink cable. Are you suggesting that at 96khz file the cheaper toslink cable will dound inferio





>


 
 Yes, not suggesting it but stating it outright. I have had many optical cables and the difference is not subtle.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

skyyyeman said:


> ​Just so you are aware, cheap Toslink is cheap Toslink, i.e., it doesn't sound as good, even in 6" length. Cheap means it uses a low grade plastic interior, not highly polished to transmit the signal as well as a fiber or glass interior. A cheap optical cable will work but don't expect the best sound. There is a difference.


 
 Could you elaborate on why that might be the case?
  
 I checked out multiple threads (on different forum websites) where experts have weighed-in on the subject, who have stated that differences might arise under the following scenarios:
 1. Attenuation: If it's happening with a 6" cable, then it has to have exceptionally awful manufacturing. Otherwise, it is only observable with plastic fiber cables that are several meters in length. 
 2. Clock jitter: Any DAC worth its salt should be immune to clock jitter (within reasonable bounds), and the Mojo certainly is (Rob Watts mentions that in some post). S/PDIF is self-clocking; in the worst case, something could go wrong in case of packet errors.
 3. Packet error: Due to a phenomenon (which I do not understand very well) that occurs at operational frequencies of several MHz, due to false zero-crossings. Not relevant to audio transmissions.
  
 It is understandable that differences may arise with coax/USB, due to issues such as impedance mismatch, interference, power supply noise, etc., none of which present themselves in optical transmission. So unless there's something that they have missed out on, either a really crappy (any size), or a long, averagely designed optical cable *might* cause an audible difference in SQ. I would, of course, love to stand corrected by science.
  
 Speaking from empirical evidence, I have tried only a couple of optical cables (a 1.5m poor quality, flimsy thing; and the 6" Chromecast), and have noticed no difference. Your mileage has clearly varied


----------



## jmills8

arnav agharwal said:


> Could you elaborate on why that might be the case?
> 
> I checked out multiple threads (on different forum websites) where experts have weighed-in on the subject, who have stated that differences might arise under the following scenarios:
> 1. Attenuation: If it's happening with a 6" cable, then it has to have exceptionally awful manufacturing. Otherwise, it is only observable with plastic fiber cables that are several meters in length.
> ...


You tried two cheap optical cables and you found no difference between them ?


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

jmills8 said:


> You tried two cheap optical cables and you found no difference between them ?


 
 On the contrary, I would argue that the difference between a $5 1.5m cable and a $15 6" cable should be noticeable (diminishing returns and all; we're talking so far away from that). I have noticed differences in SQ for $5, $10, and $35 RCA cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now I'm really tempted to spend big bucks on a fancy optical cable, just out of curiosity. Will do that after a year, once I'm gainfully employed (I avoid excessive luxury expenditure as a Ph.D student), and get back to you


----------



## Digital-Deviant

arnav agharwal said:


> Could you elaborate on why that might be the case?
> 
> I checked out multiple threads (on different forum websites) where experts have weighed-in on the subject, who have stated that differences might arise under the following scenarios:
> 1. Attenuation: If it's happening with a 6" cable, then it has to have exceptionally awful manufacturing. Otherwise, it is only observable with plastic fiber cables that are several meters in length.
> ...



Agreed - whilst cheap optical cables are likely to be problematic (low quality, mechanical failure). They will work up to a point (bandwidth) and sound no different up to that point!


----------



## Arpiben

May I suggest you to save your money by selecting the lowest rates for Toslink.
Bottleneck is more at transmitter (LED)level rather than transport one.
Since you are a student, I will add that in industry where Lasers are used (850nm/1300nm/..) you will not find any gold/silver metal in the optical cable terminations 
At the end choice and ears are yours.
Rgds.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

arpiben said:


> May I suggest you to save your money by selecting the lowest rates for Toslink.
> Bottleneck is more at transmitter (LED)level rather than transport one.
> Since you are a student, I will add that in industry where Lasers are used (850nm/1300nm/..) you will not find any gold/silver metal in the optical cable terminations
> At the end choice and ears are yours.
> Rgds.


 
 Thank you for your kind suggestion.
  
 The Mojo produces a much cleaner sound (to my ears) with my cheap optical cable (which happened to be free with a set of speakers), compared to both the stock as well as the AudioQuest Forest USB cables through Schiit Wyrd, so I shall abide by it.


----------



## tunes

Can someone explain if this turns the Mojo into a amp/dap with streaming capabilities? Will it drive the HIFIMAN HEK V2 to its potential in volume?

"But perhaps most exciting of all is the new £499 Poly that attaches itself to the popular Mojo. This brings Bluetooth A2DP, Wi-Fi, full platform-agnostic wireless streaming, and even a Micro SD socket. This makes the Mojo+Poly (now dubbed the ‘Mojopoly’) a wireless audio nerve centre for headphone listening. There’s even a built-in battery with nine hours of battery life, and it doesn’t need to be unplugged to also charge the Mojo. Chris Martens will cover these in greater depth later, but this is a technological tours de force!"


----------



## musickid (Sep 23, 2017)

EDIT


----------



## corius

musickid said:


> IT IS REALLY SAD TO SEE GROWN MEN THROW ABUSE AND BE SO CHILDISH TOWARDS JOHN FRANKS. HE IS A DECENT MAN WHO IS PROBABLY THE ONLY OWNER OPERATOR WHO BOTHERS TO INTERACT ON THESE FORUMS. I MYSELF USE 700 POUND TUBE AMPS PLUS PLUS... AND I AM CONSIDERING PURCHASING A MOJO BECAUSE THIS AN AMAZING HOBBY THAT MOST HAVE NO IDEA OF. I TOO WOULD LIKE TO EXPERIENCE THE CHORD SOUND SIGNATURE. I TOO FEEL THE POLY COULD HAVE BEEN MORE FINELY TARGETED AND ADJUSTED TO USERS NEEDS AND I WON'T BE BUYING SOON BUT NO NEED TO BE RUDE HERE. PLEASE GET TOGETHER WITH POSITIVE FEEDBACK AND WELL....


 

 Please don't use capital letters, it is considered shouting and deemed rude, although I'm sure that was not your intention. It is also very difficult to read.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I've had questions about the portable Sony DAC I bought before Mojo.
  
 No matter how many times I posted demanding the Sony CEO respond *to me*, he didn't! 
  
 I even posted _*my *_questions and challenges to the engineer from Sony, but he, too, did not respond!  
  
  
  
 I do wonder if we take enough time to consider how fortunate we are.
  If any company has earned not only admiration, but trust, it is Chord Electronics.  They could easily hire a PR team to answer questions here and if done by any other company, readers would likely post how thankful they are that the company cares enough do this.  Especially given the setting of  an online forum where anonymity increases both boldness and incivility, and lets amateurs take shots at professionals, who do not use false identities.  
  
 I think more than a few of us are going to marvel with our purchase of Poly...and a few may feel the need to temper their posts.  
  
 On another front, taking my own advice for a doctor's appointment this morning, I text my wife the following:
  
_"Waiting...but, I  got my Mojo, cable, and headphone case with me."_
  
  
 She knew *instantly my meaning.  *


----------



## buzzlulu

Back to the Mojo discussions (which I am planning to purchase) I have a question about the connecting cable (and I have looked at post #3). 

I will be using the Mojo with an iPhone 7 and obviously one of the cables will be the Apple CCK. As for the micro USB/USB cable many use the Chord supplied or aftermarket HOWEVER they all are short i.e. 6". Can a longer micro USB/USB cable be used i.e. 1 or 2 foot? Is there a reason for the 6" (RFI ?)

Why? I will be siting in a chair and want to keep the Mojo on a side table and have my iPhone in my hand. I need something longer than 6" running between the iPhone and Mojo. 

Apple CCK - is the older one fine (it appears so) or is the newer dual port USB3 CCK preferred?


----------



## corius

peter hyatt said:


> On another front, taking my own advice for a doctor's appointment this morning, I text my wife the following:
> 
> _"Waiting...but, I  got my Mojo, cable, and headphone case with me."_
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Bearing in mind it was a Doctor's appointment, I'm guessing that  "_ I  got my Mojo, cable, and headphone case with me." is some sort of intimate reference to your medical condition?_


----------



## corius

Hi,
  
 I've used Mojo and iPhone 7 with long cables and it is fine (optical is another story at high bit rates)
  
 I have used the previous CCK with the iPhone 7 without problems but I think some people have reported difficulties, although I've seen nothing definite. The new CCK is larger, but it has the advantage that it is new, explicitly supports iPhone 7 and, perhaps more importantly, I believe you can charge your phone at the same time as using it with the Mojo,
  
 If you buy a twin output power bank (Anker are good) then you can simultaneously charge Phone and Mojo whilst listening


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> I decided to sign up for the free trial of Tidal, especially since it now has hi res music. My AK240SS has a Tidal app on it, so playing 16/44.1 through my Mojo and FW01 sounds pretty amazing. I never realized before how good streaming can sound.
> 
> Unfortunately, one can only access hi res titles from a PC/Mac. I'm not sure why that is, but I hope Tidal updates this so my 240 can access these titles as well.




I think the MQA streaming is relatively new feature. It will probably migrate its way to mobile apps shortly. You'll probably see it sooner on Android/iOS than AK though.


----------



## psikey

grumpyoldguy said:


> I think the MQA streaming is relatively new feature. It will probably migrate its way to mobile apps shortly. You'll probably see it sooner on Android/iOS than AK though.


 
  
 Tried it myself since yesterday and have one of same tracks as a 24/96 FLAC file and sounds identical streamed as an MQA Master in Tidal. Makes it much more attractive now paying double over Spotify.
  
 May not come to mobile due to licensing restrictions, not for offline stored anyway. Only time will tell.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

psikey said:


> May not come to mobile due to licensing restrictions, not for offline stored anyway. Only time will tell.




Good point.


----------



## ahossam

Hi. 

I need help here, no sound comes out from mojo playing spotify on galaxy A3 but its work fine when playing spotify on galaxy S7, why is that? I can play spotify and I can hear the music coming out from mojo on galaxy S7, but there is no sound comes out from mojo when connected to galaxy A3.

Please is there any explanation to this, and I am sorry if somebody had mention this before on this thread, there is just so many threads and post about mojo on headfi.


----------



## corius

ahossam said:


> Hi.
> 
> I need help here, no sound comes out from mojo playing spotify on galaxy A3 but its work fine when playing spotify on galaxy S7, why is that? I can play spotify and I can hear the music coming out from mojo on galaxy S7, but there is no sound comes out from mojo when connected to galaxy A3.
> 
> Please is there any explanation to this, and I am sorry if somebody had mention this before on this thread, there is just so many threads and post about mojo on headfi.


 

 Hi,
  
 I don't think the a3 supports USB OTG.
  
 See https://forum.xda-developers.com/samsung-a-series/help/q-samsung-galaxy-a3-a300h-ds-usb-audio-t3158393


----------



## ahossam

corius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think the a3 supports USB OTG.
> 
> See https://forum.xda-developers.com/samsung-a-series/help/q-samsung-galaxy-a3-a300h-ds-usb-audio-t3158393




This is A3 2016 edition its supported OTG. I can play my music library with another music player app like neutron, onkyo but there is no sound when playing streaming music app like itunes and spotify, no sound coming out from mojo.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ahossam said:


> This is A3 2016 edition its supported OTG. I can play my music library with another music player app like neutron, onkyo but there is no sound when playing streaming music app like itunes and spotify, no sound coming out from mojo.




Those music player apps you are talking about use their own USB driver, I think. Spotify uses the Android driver. It could be that the audio driver for your Android build just doesn't play nice with the Mojo.


----------



## fumanshu

I never own any Sony DAP and I saw the NW-A35 that seems to be quite cool as a transport for my Mojo. I have a few questions, I've look over the web to see what kind of digital output is the DAP doing and I didn't find the answer.. So if you anyone here own and tried the A35 as transport, I would like to know how do you connect it to your Mojo and does it sound different from a Shanling M1 as a transport for the Mojo? 
  
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## canali

*writeup by Darko on Tidal and MQA, currently.*
  
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/mqa-tidal-where-are-we-now/*
OPINIONSOFTWARE
MQA & Tidal – where are we now? by 


John H. Darkoabout


----------



## daberti

miketlse said:


> The Poly is not limited to the Mojo. You can use a usb cable to link the poly to other chord dacs.


 

 Ohh, I see.
 Thanks


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> I think the MQA streaming is relatively new feature. It will probably migrate its way to mobile apps shortly. You'll probably see it sooner on Android/iOS than AK though.


 

 AK daps use the Android OS. I think you're right, GOG, that it will migrate at some point. I'm going to sign up for Tidal HiFi after my trial period ends.


----------



## jwbrent

canali said:


> *writeup by Darko on Tidal and MQA, currently.*
> 
> *http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/mqa-tidal-where-are-we-now/*
> OPINIONSOFTWARE
> ...


 

 Very interesting read. So, it does appear from reading this article that a DAC needs to be MQA certified in order for the unfolding of any material greater than 24/96. I wonder if MQA certification can be done with firmware to update the Mojo's capabilities. I also wonder about the Hugo 2.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> Very interesting read. So, it does appear from reading this article that a DAC needs to be MQA certified in order for the unfolding of any material greater than 24/96. I wonder if MQA certification can be done with firmware to update the Mojo's capabilities. I also wonder about the Hugo 2.


 
  
 It could be unpacked in SW and played as PCM to the USB DAC. No FW update necessary. 
  
 In fact, this is what the desktop app does.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> It could be unpacked in SW and played as PCM to the USB DAC. No FW update necessary.
> 
> In fact, this is what the desktop app does.


 

 But only unfolded once, not the 2-3 times needed for higher res files, as I understand it.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> But only unfolded once, not the 2-3 times needed for higher res files, as I understand it.


 
  
 Gimme a copy of the spec and ten minutes in matlab...
  
 If it can be done in HW, it can be done in SW, just with greater latency. The time it would take on a modern embedded system would be almost imperceptible to a person. 
  
 Just because the SW currently doesn't do something, doesn't mean it can't.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> Gimme a copy of the spec and ten minutes in matlab...
> 
> If it can be done in HW, it can be done in SW, just with greater latency. The time it would take on a modern embedded system would be almost imperceptible to a person.
> 
> Just because the SW currently doesn't do something, doesn't mean it can't.


 

 There's that can do attitude of yours on full display.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> There's that can do attitude of yours on full display.


 
  
 I'm an overachiever.
  
 Now if you'll excuse me, I'm leaving work early to get a few beers.


----------



## NaiveSound

tunes said:


> Can someone explain if this turns the Mojo into a amp/dap with streaming capabilities? Will it drive the HIFIMAN HEK V2 to its potential in volume?
> 
> "But perhaps most exciting of all is the new £499 Poly that attaches itself to the popular Mojo. This brings Bluetooth A2DP, Wi-Fi, full platform-agnostic wireless streaming, and even a Micro SD socket. This makes the Mojo+Poly (now dubbed the ‘Mojopoly’) a wireless audio nerve centre for headphone listening. There’s even a built-in battery with nine hours of battery life, and it doesn’t need to be unplugged to also charge the Mojo. Chris Martens will cover these in greater depth later, but this is a technological tours de force!"




It doesn't have isolation galvanized isolation is not there. 

If you care about sound quality, transmission via Bluetooth or WiFi is simply gonna be garbage


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> tunes said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain if this turns the Mojo into a amp/dap with streaming capabilities? Will it drive the HIFIMAN HEK V2 to its potential in volume?
> ...


 
  
  
You haven't heard Poly, so kindly quit trash-talking its sound quality. You are expressing a guess as a fact.


----------



## eddiek997

naivesound said:


> It doesn't have isolation galvanized isolation is not there.
> 
> If you care about sound quality, transmission via Bluetooth or WiFi is simply gonna be garbage


 

 This blanket statement is quite outrageously incorrect.
  
 In terms of Wireless transmission of Zeros and Ones, it's perfectly adequate if the data bits are managed correctly.
  
 As for Bluetooth, I have B&O H7's for when im mobile and straight from my phone they sound very very good. As good as my Ether C's via Mojo? No. But certainly not garbage. FAR from it.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mython said:


> You are expressing a guess as a fact.


 
  
 This is a common theme around here.


----------



## Mython

grumpyoldguy said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > You are expressing a guess as a fact.
> ...


 
  
 Yes it is.
  
  
  
 Let's move on.


----------



## jwbrent

Tidal's current list of hi res albums with a lot more to come ...


----------



## Music Alchemist

Sorry, I'm bored. haha. Sitting here making sure I don't miss the Mojo when it arrives. Waiting for packages is brutal...


----------



## maxh22

jwbrent said:


> Tidal's current list of hi res albums with a lot more to come ...


 
 Looks pretty legit. Where did you find this?


----------



## jwbrent

I wonder if Chord can update the Mojo with a crossfade feature? I like how the end of a song blends into the beginning of a song when using crossfade in other apps, especially when playing from a playlist.
  
 If Chord can do this, I would think the safeguard .5 second mute feature would no longer be so disquieting to me.


----------



## jwbrent

maxh22 said:


> Looks pretty legit. Where did you find this?


 
 It was posted in the comments section of DAR's article on Tidal and MQA.


----------



## maxh22

Has anyone else done any testing comparing MQA tracks to their Hifi counterparts? I have some of my own impressions and they are strongly leaning towards the MQA version.


----------



## Arpiben

naivesound said:


> It doesn't have isolation galvanized isolation is not there.
> 
> If you care about sound quality, transmission via Bluetooth or WiFi is simply gonna be garbage




Some corrections :

1.Galvanic isolation
Not to be confused with galvanized (no zinc coat over metal)
In Poly's case it should be most probably useless since we are expecting a dedicated "low noise/interferer" design. Time will tell us if it is correct or not.

2.WiFi & Bluetooth transmission are perfectly able to carry lossless data.
Again let's wait to see how it is implemented in Poly.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> I wonder if Chord can update the Mojo with a crossfade feature? I like how the end of a song blends into the beginning of a song when using crossfade in other apps, especially when playing from a playlist.
> 
> If Chord can do this, I would think the safeguard .5 second mute feature would no longer be so disquieting to me.




There is no user access for FW updates. It would require opening up the case to access the JTAG header, a Xilinx programming pod, a copy of Vivado, the bitstream, and the part number for the platform flash to program. It's not something the average consumer would have access to or be able to do.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

maxh22 said:


> Has anyone else done any testing comparing MQA tracks to their Hifi counterparts? I have some of my own impressions and they are strongly leaning towards the MQA version.




There was some analysis done on it that was posted a while back in sound science. You might try looking there.


----------



## NaiveSound

So is Poly gobba sound just fine on WiFi? No RF? Or is this guesswork. Because if I say that Poly on WiFi will sound bad.... Well that's just guessing like some of you a few saying is gonna sound good.... Pfffft.

I just don't see it beating a wire. 

If you as much put a phone close to the Mojo (even if that device is not its transport) while the phone is connected to WiFi, mojo flips out....


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> So is Poly gobba sound just fine on WiFi? No RF? Or is this guesswork. Because if I say that Poly on WiFi will sound bad.... Well that's just guessing like some of you a few saying is gonna sound good.... Pfffft.
> 
> I just don't see it beating a wire.
> 
> If you as much put a phone close to the Mojo (even if that device is not its transport) while the phone is connected to WiFi, mojo flips out....


 
  
  
 None of us, except for the Chord team and their consultants, have actually heard Poly, so only they know what RF issues may have been encountered and dealt with, but one thing I do know is that when you hook-up a smartphone to Mojo, the USB cable is capable of acting as an antenna, and carrying stray RF into the analogue sections of Mojos circuitry (and many other DACs suffer similar vulnerability). Additionally, the smartphone, in such a scenario, is transmitting RF directly adjacent to Mojo.
  
  
 Poly will be engaging in a certain amount of RF dialogue, but, _when hooked-up to a Mojo_, at least it won't have a 4" USB cable hanging out of it, acting as an antenna.
  
  
 I'm as interested to hear Poly as anyone else...


----------



## buzzlulu

mython said:


> one thing I do know is that when you hook-up a smartphone to Mojo, the USB cable is capable of acting as an antenna, and carrying stray RF into the analogue sections of Mojos circuitry (and many other DACs suffer similar vulnerability). Additionally, the smartphone, in such a scenario, is transmitting RF directly adjacent to Mojo.


 
  
 Hmmm. I am a bit confused as I contemplate my purchase of a Mojo.  I will be using it with an iPhone - as many others currently do.  Are you saying that the Mojo suffers from stray RF which will be audible?


----------



## Mython

buzzlulu said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > one thing I do know is that when you hook-up a smartphone to Mojo, the USB cable is capable of acting as an antenna, and carrying stray RF into the analogue sections of Mojos circuitry (and many other DACs suffer similar vulnerability). Additionally, the smartphone, in such a scenario, is transmitting RF directly adjacent to Mojo.
> ...


 
  
*MANY* DACs are vulnerable to RF - Mojo is not an exception.
  
 One has to be pragmatic about this - smartphones transmit a great deal of RF.
  
 However, many people happily use Mojo, with a ferrite choke fitted to their microUSB cable.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/stardrift-10-Pack-Diameter-Ferrite-Filter/dp/B015RDVGDE


----------



## NaiveSound

buzzlulu said:


> Hmmm. I am a bit confused as I contemplate my purchase of a Mojo.  I will be using it with an iPhone - as many others currently do.  Are you saying that the Mojo suffers from stray RF which will be audible?




In my experience.... I had a phone strictly as a transport for mojo. 
When I fed mojo digital signal via a USB to usb OTG cable I had to have a cable of over 12 inches so I can put mojo and the phone transport away from. Mojo about a foot to not hear any RF while I was streaming over WiFi (on the said phone) 

Now... If I just got close with my other phone to the Mojo... It would cause RF ( even tho this personal phone (() not the transport phone (() was not wired to mojo) 

RF gas been the only complain of mine about mojo... 

With that said, I enjoy it enough to deal with this annoying issue but keeping phone transport (and any other wifi connected device) as far away from mojo as I can. 

This may or may not be a problem with other dacs. But it is with this one. 

Now this Poly is gonna be kissing the Mojo while connected to WiFi and I'm curious if the WiFi RF is gonna be a pest... But chord doesn't say much about Poly and RF. 

Maybe it a casino at 600$ risk


----------



## NaiveSound

mython said:


> *MANY* DACs are vulnerable to RF - Mojo is not an exception.
> 
> One has to be pragmatic about this - smartphones transmit a great deal of RF.
> 
> ...




So I just buy that and put it around my USB cable and that's it? Or is there something else... This is a super big deal for me, I csnt wait to get rid of RF


----------



## jwbrent

maxh22 said:


> Has anyone else done any testing comparing MQA tracks to their Hifi counterparts? I have some of my own impressions and they are strongly leaning towards the MQA version.


 
  
 I'm listening to Leonard Cohen's album, "10 New Songs," right now on my Raidhos and it sounds really really good. His sonorous voice has my room harmonizing with the music.


----------



## Mython

naivesound said:


> mython said:
> 
> 
> > *MANY* DACs are vulnerable to RF - Mojo is not an exception.
> ...


 
  
  
 It can depend on what network you have your smartphone (what frequency that network uses), how far you are from the nearest cell transmitter(s), etc.
  
 Some people find an RF choke will work very effectively, but there are almost always exceptions to every rule - for example, some people live in poor reception areas, where their smartphone may have to ramp-up its RF output, and this obviously can make RF interference more probable.
  
 Again, this is not limited to Mojo - stray RF is a problem with many similar devices.


----------



## Mython

jwbrent said:


> maxh22 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else done any testing comparing MQA tracks to their Hifi counterparts? I have some of my own impressions and they are strongly leaning towards the MQA version.
> ...


 
  
  
 If only he could sing in tune! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (great lyricist, though)


----------



## psikey

A good/clear read here on Tidal MQA  http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/mqa-tidal-where-are-we-now/  which I happen to be listening to now via laptop to my Mojo. Very nice quality.
  
  
 Opps, just realised link was posted in thread 4 hrs ago. Hard to keep up with all the treads I'm reading


----------



## x RELIC x

The RFI/EMI issue is with many other portable DAC/amps and is difficult to isolate with external wireless transmission, the external sources being from cellular networks or weak WiFi transmission. Mojo is not alone in this and if you don't believe me just read other portable DAC/amp threads.

I've been silently reading all the posts about the Poly and personally I feel this has gone out of hand. Look, it's a front end to the Mojo with a mSD slot for local music with wireless smartphone/PC control - in this scenario _only the playback control is wireless_ and should not be an issue at all for RFI/EMI. It also seems to act as a streamer from wireless sources (again, controlled from a smartphone/PC). The RFI/EMI in this scenario I am not sure about as Chord has not specified much about what shielding has been done to protect the audio circuit in the Mojo from the Poly, but I imagine they've done some testing.

It's the streamer portion that we are unsure of and quite honestly all the guessing in world is not going to be helpful. The S/N ratio on the Mojo and Poly threads is extremely high since the announcement and I suggest we all sit back and wait for actual information. Everyone and their cousin is posting the same thing without information making the threads unwieldy and unproductive. Let's wait for Jude's video, or more information from Chord, about the specifics and use scenarios. I mean, how many posts do we need to read about the same round robin comments regarding displeasure of price and guesses about functionality (not to mention the numerous off topic posts and personal critiques). I for one am tired of the noise in these threads without facts. I'm sure Chord has got the message loud and clear that we want more info already. I suggest patience as the product is still a ways off from being available.


----------



## psikey

naivesound said:


> In my experience.... I had a phone strictly as a transport for mojo.
> When I fed mojo digital signal via a USB to usb OTG cable I had to have a cable of over 12 inches so I can put mojo and the phone transport away from. Mojo about a foot to not hear any RF while I was streaming over WiFi (on the said phone)
> 
> Now... If I just got close with my other phone to the Mojo... It would cause RF ( even tho this personal phone (() not the transport phone (() was not wired to mojo)
> ...


 
  
 Can be solved relatively easily with the ferrite ring around the cable & thin sheet iron in case between close coupled phone & Mojo. I had interference over Wifi & 3G and unusable over 4G. Once I used the iron all totally gone.
  

  

  

  
 And for some reason with my new Penon Pure Silver USB OTG I don't seem to need the ferrite ring 

  

  
  
 As a final comment, I had no interference whatsoever with the Dragonfly Red. It just worked other than the Android volume issue for me (and sound quality not quite as good as Mojo but really great otherwise)


----------



## buzzlulu

mython said:


> *MANY* DACs are vulnerable to RF - Mojo is not an exception.
> 
> One has to be pragmatic about this - smartphones transmit a great deal of RF.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for this.
  
 Still confused about the Mojo.  I am also participating in the Focal Elear thread and multiple posters are claiming that the Elears, being an easy to drive hp, sound quite good directly out of iPhones.  Some are claiming that there is not much of a difference between running them directly out of the iPhone vs. a Mojo - minimal difference.
  
 I am now really confused.  There is universal aclaim for the Mojo - yet some say not much of an improvement  - at least with Focal Elears.
  
 I have heard similar with regards to the Dragonfly vs. Mojo
  
 Is it really that dependent on the actual headphone i.e. those which are easy to drive do not benefit that much from something like a Mojo compared to direct out of an iPhone?  
  
 In the case of my iPhone 7 - which eliminated the headphone jack and only sends a digital signal out of the lighting port - I would hope that a $600 Mojo provides better DAC capabilities than the supplied $9 Apple dongle with built in DAC and amp.
  
 Please help me out on this one.


----------



## psikey

buzzlulu said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> Still confused about the Mojo.  I am also participating in the Focal Elear thread and multiple posters are claiming that the Elears, being an easy to drive hp, sound quite good directly out of iPhones.  Some are claiming that there is not much of a difference between running them directly out of the iPhone vs. a Mojo - minimal difference.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Everything can drive my SE846's without issue and they do sound great just out of my Samsung S7 but was noticeable improvement when I used a Dragonfly Red and even more with the Mojo.
  
 Now if you have lower quality earphone, low quality tracks or just don't have finally tuned hearing you may think the difference is minimal & not worth the extra cost. That's the thing with audio, some peoples hearing is more sensitive/resolving than others so hard to say if its worth it. For me, especially with an iPhone taking into account value for money the Dragonfly Red is excellent. I went back to Mojo because Dragonfly Red has volume issues with Android plus the Mojo sounds "so good" with DSD tracks. The DFR size/weight/price and no need to charge coupled with great sound quality makes it a bargain IMO. I may get one again once they sort the Android volume issue, especially as also just announced they are upgrading it to MQA so will be perfect with Tidal MQA streaming.


----------



## NaiveSound

psikey said:


> Can be solved relatively easily with the ferrite ring around the cable & thin sheet iron in case between close coupled phone & Mojo. I had interference over Wifi & 3G and unusable over 4G. Once I used the iron all totally gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where do I buy such awesome iron sheets for the future?


----------



## ahossam

psikey said:


> Can be solved relatively easily with the ferrite ring around the cable & thin sheet iron in case between close coupled phone & Mojo. I had interference over Wifi & 3G and unusable over 4G. Once I used the iron all totally gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is that xperia z5 compact? If it so can you tell me that it can play streaming music output to mojo?


----------



## krismusic

buzzlulu said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> Still confused about the Mojo.  I am also participating in the Focal Elear thread and multiple posters are claiming that the Elears, being an easy to drive hp, sound quite good directly out of iPhones.  Some are claiming that there is not much of a difference between running them directly out of the iPhone vs. a Mojo - minimal difference.
> 
> ...



I mainly use an old iPhone 5S that I happened to have in airplane mode and have no issues. I also find it very useful not to have my everyday phone strapped to the Mojo. As to whether the Mojo enhanced the phone or not I can only suggest that you buy from somewhere with a generous returns policy and try it. I could hear no improvement in two brief auditions but having owned the Mojo for a few weeks have never enjoyed my music so much. YMMV.


----------



## miketlse

buzzlulu said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> Still confused about the Mojo.  I am also participating in the Focal Elear thread and multiple posters are claiming that the Elears, being an easy to drive hp, sound quite good directly out of iPhones.  Some are claiming that there is not much of a difference between running them directly out of the iPhone vs. a Mojo - minimal difference.
> 
> ...


 
 The Focal Utopia has been bought by many of the DAVE owners (plus a few Mojo owners), and I do read posts from mojo owners happily using the Elear. I am tempted to demo the Elear if i get the opportunity, because i cannot justify spending 4K€ on a pair of Utopia.
 I am sure that someone will reply to you about the Elear, but you could also ask on the DAVE thread as well.


----------



## Music Alchemist

My Mojo didn't arrive until nearly 6 PM!
  
 It's even smaller, heavier, and sexier than I was expecting. Now to play the waiting game of charging it before use...
  
 I believe simply waiting until the charge light turns off is long enough, right? (Instead of the 10 hours officially recommended.)


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> My Mojo didn't arrive until nearly 6 PM!
> 
> It's even smaller, heavier, and sexier than I was expecting. Now to play the waiting game of charging it before use...
> 
> I believe simply waiting until the charge light turns off is long enough, right? (Instead of the 10 hours officially recommended.)




Yes, when the charge light is off you are ready to rock!


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> My Mojo didn't arrive until nearly 6 PM!
> 
> It's even smaller, heavier, and sexier than I was expecting. Now to play the waiting game of charging it before use...
> 
> I believe simply waiting until the charge light turns off is long enough, right? (Instead of the 10 hours officially recommended.)


 
 Yes, but you might have gone to bed by then.
 You could just leave the Mojo to charge overnight, then you will be sure that it will be ready for you when you wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> Yes, but you might have gone to bed by then.
> You could just leave the Mojo to charge overnight, then you will be sure that it will be ready for you when you wake up tomorrow.


 
  
 Oh, I'm a night owl, no worries about that. And it looks like it should only take four hours to charge. I'm sure I'll spend all night listening to music.


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> Oh, I'm a night owl, no worries about that. And it looks like it should only take four hours to charge. I'm sure I'll spend all night listening to music.


 

 Sweet dreams with your new Mojo!


----------



## Music Alchemist

I have another question. about the supplied USB cable. It goes upwards from the right side of my computer, and then I have to put the Mojo upside-down to insert the micro end without bending the cable in unnatural ways. Would bending the cable to position it any way I want put stress on it and potentially damage it?


----------



## psikey

ahossam said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > Can be solved relatively easily with the ferrite ring around the cable & thin sheet iron in case between close coupled phone & Mojo. I had interference over Wifi & 3G and unusable over 4G. Once I used the iron all totally gone.
> ...




Yes from Tidal, Spotify, Google , UAPP , BubbleUpnp that I've tried, but only through UAPP bit perfect, others are Android upscalled but still sound awesome.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mython

music alchemist said:


> I have another question. about the supplied USB cable. It goes upwards from the right side of my computer, and then I have to put the Mojo upside-down to insert the micro end without bending the cable in unnatural ways. Would bending the cable to position it any way I want put stress on it and potentially damage it?


 
  
 It depends how harshly you bend the cable.


----------



## psikey

naivesound said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > Can be solved relatively easily with the ferrite ring around the cable & thin sheet iron in case between close coupled phone & Mojo. I had interference over Wifi & 3G and unusable over 4G. Once I used the iron all totally gone.
> ...




We make power transformers and this thin sheet iron is used to make the laminated cores, so just scrap pieces free for me.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ahossam said:


> Is that xperia z5 compact? If it so can you tell me that it can play streaming music output to mojo?




I have an Xperia Z5 compact and can confirm that it works with Mojo both natively with Android audio driver and UAPP.


----------



## canali

help please:
 to guys using the mojo (or even a dragonfly red) as dac preamp
 (say from laptop) to powered monitors with separate subwoofer:
  _what cables and configuration would you need  for them..say the focal alpha 50s below?_
  
 i currently have the audioenginea5+, and prob will upgrade (even emotiva airmotive 4s)
 or most likely focal alpha 50s.
  
 here is a pic of the back of the speaker....am unsure of the type of cable i'd need.
 would i need a 3.5 to split into dual rca coax (?) with one cable going into left speaker
 ..and the other cable going into the right?
  
 i also have a pioneer sw 8km2 (?) subwoofer as well.
  

 would this be the cable needed? would i need to split it apart to left/right
 (since the speakers would be 6ft apart)?


----------



## psikey

grumpyoldguy said:


> ahossam said:
> 
> 
> > Is that xperia z5 compact? If it so can you tell me that it can play streaming music output to mojo?
> ...




Grumpy.... we may not agree on Poly but at least we have two things in common, Mojo and Z5 compact which is best smartphone pairing IMO.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

psikey said:


> Grumpy.... we may not agree on Poly but at least we have two things in common, Mojo and Z5 compact which is best smartphone pairing IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## naimless

canali said:


> help please:
> to guys using the mojo (or even a dragonfly red) as dac preamp
> (say from laptop) to powered monitors with separate subwoofer:
> _what cables and configuration would you need  for them..say the focal alpha 50s below?_
> ...




You might be better off with a normal rca cable one that has a separate left and right cables plus a good quality rca to 3.5 adapter.
I can't see anywhere in that picture where you could connect a sub.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

I'm building a cheap hi-fi setup for my small bedroom, with the intention of powering it with the Mojo. currently I have a pair of Bose 2.2s that I got for $15 and I really like the sound the Mojo gets out of them, before even considering that they may as well have been free. They are quite weak in the bass dept., unsurprisingly. So today I picked up a Koss S904 powered subwoofer. It has a single RCA/phono jack for it's only input. I'm a bit confused about how to wire the powered sub into this system. Various hi-fi forum I read were no help, since the mojo is so radically different than any standard receiver setup. Can anyone help?

For now I picked a channel at random (right) and spliced the sub to piggyback on it, and it sounds okay with the sub's volume almost all the way down, but this can't possibly be ideal, and I can't think of anything else to try. Do i need another piece of equipment, or what? I feel there is so much potential here...

--Rocket


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Oh, I'm a night owl, no worries about that. And it looks like it should only take four hours to charge. I'm sure I'll spend all night listening to music.


 
  
 oh i remember the wait so well...


----------



## x RELIC x

dj the rocket said:


> I'm building a cheap hi-fi setup for my small bedroom, with the intention of powering it with the Mojo. currently I have a pair of Bose 2.2s that I got for $15 and I really like the sound the Mojo gets out of them, before even considering that they may as well have been free. They are quite weak in the bass dept., unsurprisingly. So today I picked up a Koss S904 powered subwoofer. It has a single RCA/phono jack for it's only input. I'm a bit confused about how to wire the powered sub into this system. Various hi-fi forum I read were no help, since the mojo is so radically different than any standard receiver setup. Can anyone help?
> 
> For now I picked a channel at random (right) and spliced the sub to piggyback on it, and it sounds okay with the sub's volume almost all the way down, but this can't possibly be ideal, and I can't think of anything else to try. Do i need another piece of equipment, or what? I feel there is so much potential here...
> 
> --Rocket




The Mojo alone will not be anywhere powerful enough to drive the Bose 2.2 (10W minimum spec), never mind adding a sub-woofer. You need a speaker amp to drive the Bose speakers and sub-woofer, then you use the Mojo as the DAC feeding the power amp from the Mojo's analogue output.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> oh i remember the wait so well...


 
  
 I went out and did stuff with my brother, so at least some of the wait was taken care of. Only two hours to go! (Hopefully.)
  
 After tonight I'll charge it whenever I turn the computer on.
  
 I usually don't start a listening session until I've eaten twice, since I always drink soda or an energy drink to intensify the experience. (Got a Rockstar tonight for this special occasion. And tomorrow I have a 12 pack of Monster Energy Extra Strength Anti-Gravity coming in along with the HD 800.)


----------



## canali

help please:
 to guys using the mojo (or even a dragonfly red) as dac preamp
 (say from laptop) to powered monitors with separate subwoofer:
  _what cables and configuration would you need  for them..say the focal alpha 50s below?_

 i currently have the audioenginea5+, and prob will upgrade (even emotiva airmotive 4s)
 or most likely focal alpha 50s.

 here is a pic of the back of the speaker....am unsure of the type of cable i'd need.
 would i need a 3.5 to split into dual rca coax (?) with one cable going into left speaker
 ..and the other cable going into the right?

 i also have a pioneer sw 8km2 (?) subwoofer as well.



 would this be the cable needed? would i need to split it apart to left/right
 (since the speakers would be 6ft apart)?

  
 Quote:


naimless said:


> You might be better off with a normal rca cable one that has a separate left and right cables plus a good quality rca to 3.5 adapter.
> I can't see anywhere in that picture where you could connect a sub.


 
  
 thanks, naimless.
  
 i've also sent off an email to Focal's tech dept directly, to try to clarify this.
  
 if anyone else is using a similar setup, your thoughts are also welcomed.


----------



## jwbrent

naimless said:


> You might be better off with a normal rca cable one that has a separate left and right cables plus a good quality rca to 3.5 adapter.
> I can't see anywhere in that picture where you could connect a sub.


 

 The signal for the sub comes from the second headphone output on the Mojo.
  
  
                                ➞ Focals via stereo 3.5mm connector to stereo RCA connectors.
 laptop ➞ Mojo ➞
                                ➞ Subwoofer via stereo 3.5mm connector to stereo RCA connectors.
  
  
 I believe this hookup is the intent of the op. I am making a couple educated guesses:
  
 1) The distance between the two Focal speakers is not too far apart. If they are far apart, then naimless' suggestion would be mine as well, buy a set of stereo RCA cables and use a stereo RCA to stereo 3.5mm adapter to connect to your Mojo. If they are close together, you can get away with just splitting apart a stereo 3.5mm to stereo RCA cable (the kind that are made that way, generally your less expensive types). This wouldn't be the preferred way to do the hookup, but it would be less expensive.
  
 2) Your subwoofer has RCA inputs. Some subs only have speaker level inputs, and if yours is so, it will take kludging your setup to make the sub work. If indeed you have RCA inputs, then the instruction above is correct. One note, you may only have one RCA input which means you need a summed (L+R) signal if you want bass from each channel reproduced by your sub. There are adapters that take a stereo connection (RCA or 3.5mm) and sum the stereo channels to one RCA connector.
  
 Hope that helps ...


----------



## ahossam

psikey said:


> Yes from Tidal, Spotify, Google , UAPP , BubbleUpnp that I've tried, but only through UAPP bit perfect, others are Android upscalled but still sound awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 
  
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> I have an Xperia Z5 compact and can confirm that it works with Mojo both natively with Android audio driver and UAPP.


 
  
 Just found out that every android that supports OTG can play music with Mojo stored on the phone but NOT all android phone will allow USB audio output from streaming services to a USB DAC (Mojo). This article from Moon Audio explained all https://www.moon-audio.com/usb/android.html


----------



## normanl

canali said:


> help please:
> to guys using the mojo (or even a dragonfly red) as dac preamp
> (say from laptop) to powered monitors with separate subwoofer:
> _what cables and configuration would you need  for them..say the focal alpha 50s below?_
> ...


 

 I use IXCC 3.5mm Male to 2 RCA female stereo cable 1 FT (from amazon.com) and 1 pair of RCA cable (or 1 pair of RCA male to XLR male cable) to connect Mojo to my Adam A7x active monitors. If you want to use subwoofer, use 3.5mm male to RCA male cable to connect Mojo to subwoofer, then use a pair of RCA cables or XLR cables to connect subwoofer to active monitors. It sounds much better than all the headphones I own. Hope this help.


----------



## GreenBow

grumpyoldguy said:


> ahossam said:
> 
> 
> > Is that xperia z5 compact? If it so can you tell me that it can play streaming music output to mojo?
> ...


 

 Please, can you tell me if UAPP has hardware synchronisation? What I mean is whether there is something in the settings to add a second's silence.
  
 When I run Mojo from PC it will sometimes cut off the first second of music. We have to put in a second's silence, to allow for hardware synchronisation in JRiver settings. Does UAPP do this? Or does it do it automatically? Or not at all please?


----------



## lbbef

psikey said:


> And for some reason with my new Penon Pure Silver USB OTG I don't seem to need the ferrite ring




Sound wise how does the Penon Pure Silver OTG compare to your other cables?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenbow said:


> Please, can you tell me if UAPP has hardware synchronisation? What I mean is whether there is something in the settings to add a second's silence.
> 
> When I run Mojo from PC it will sometimes cut off the first second of music. We have to put in a second's silence, to allow for hardware synchronisation in JRiver settings. Does UAPP do this? Or does it do it automatically? Or not at all please?




I can't seem to find a setting for it... but there is a thread for UAPP that one of the devs posts regularly in. You might try there.


----------



## jwbrent

*"What will it cost **[TIDAL MQA Masters]**?*
 
We are introducing this to all TIDAL HiFi members at no additional charge."
 
 
I don't like that word, _introducing_.


----------



## jwbrent

I've been playing with TIDAL quite a bit and so far am really happy with the service. One thing you can do is compare 16/44.1 CD quality versus 24/96 MQA, and the difference is apparent.
  
 Go into the TIDAL desktop app settings under the Streaming header, and first, make sure your Mojo is set for Exclusive Mode by clicking on the gear icon that pops up when you hover your cursor over Mojo. Then go back to the previous screen and adjust the quality from High to HiFi/Master. The change happens on the next song. I've set up a quick menu shortcut on the Mac app so I can just hit the back arrow and the current song repeats. Going back and forth between High (red ball on Mojo) and HiFi/Master (yellow/green ball) should give you a good idea between the sound quality differences. You can also compare the Normal setting which I presume is 320kbs lossy, the format used when you sign up for the $9.99 tier.
  
 I should add this comparison between High and HiFi/Master only works playing MQA files which can only be accessed when using the PC/Mac app. In its help section, TIDAL mentions that MQA access for portable devices is forthcoming.
  
 I have a feeling we're going to see a $29.99 tier for access to the Master files later on when there are more albums uploaded.


----------



## Tom Blake

Just got my Mojo today and am blown away by its sound on my HD600's and SE535's. Very happy! I did have one question though. I purchased this cable for my Sony NW-ZX100 DAP to connect to Mojo:
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445462623&sr=8-2&keywords=WMC-NWH10
  
 I wasn't expecting it to work as I saw the FAQ entry indicating it only works with the Oppo HA-2 (unfortunately after I ordered it). However, I just tried it and it works fine. The Mojo is accurately reporting sample rates up to 192 kHz output via the Walkman. Have they perhaps made a change to this cable to allow it to work with the Mojo? If it now works maybe a FAQ update is needed to let people know? Happy to work with anyone on testing to be sure my conclusion is accurate.


----------



## psikey

lbbef said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > And for some reason with my new Penon Pure Silver USB OTG I don't seem to need the ferrite ring
> ...




To my ear same sound quality.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Music Alchemist

...What just happened?
  
 I rested for a bit in bed while the Mojo finished charging. I had planned on getting back up and playing music as soon as it was done...but now it's 4:30 AM!? lol
  
 Anyway, I plugged in my trusty Koss KTXPRO1 (a $10 semi-open headphone that sounds better than _many_ in the three-figure range) and am downing that Rockstar energy drink on a seemingly empty stomach to my epic playlist.
  
 Music definitely sounds better now, even with these cheapies.
  
 But my brain is disoriented due to lack of sleep and the time warp, so right now music sounds faster than it actually is. haha
  
 I don't think I'll be getting sleep anytime soon. I can already tell I won't be able to stop listening. Oh, and this timing means I probably won't be able to sleep at all, because I have to wait for the HD 800 to arrive via USPS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then again, I may have already slept without realizing it. I started resting before 10 PM, after all...but it felt like I was just lying there awake.
  
 Real impressions (with nice headphones like the HD 800 and NightHawk) coming later...
  
 Also, those color-changing balls are sexy as heck! And the level of fine volume control is superb.


----------



## Light - Man

music alchemist said:


> ...What just happened?
> 
> I rested for a bit in bed while the Mojo finished charging. I had planned on getting back up and playing music as soon as it was done...but now it's 4:30 AM!? lol
> 
> Anyway, I plugged in my trusty Koss KTXPRO1 (a $10 semi-open headphone that sounds better than _many_ in the three-figure range) and am *downing that Rockstar energy drink* on a seemingly empty stomach to my epic playlist.


 
  
 Bro, be careful with those energy drinks - were you running a marathon on your treadmill while listening? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 You might end up on a stretcher in a diabetic clinic - never mind those heart palpitations due to excess caffeine.


----------



## Music Alchemist

light - man said:


> Bro, be careful with those energy drinks - were you running a marathon on your treadmill while listening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ahaha. At least I know how much my body can handle. I've been drinking soda and energy drinks on a near-daily basis (usually just one a day) for years. (Here's the thread for such a topic.)


----------



## Bengkia369

The Chord Poly is actually a very good and cool product, say you don't buy the Mojo, you can directly connect your Poly to a DAC and headphone amp and play your music!


----------



## tunes

Currently have HEK 1000 V2 and a QP1R DAP capable of storing over 400GB of flac files. I like the sound but not enough power to drive the HEK often requiring max volume on high gain setting and clips. So added a iFI micro ican SE. This is a transportable amp with amazing power for a small device and can drive the HEK to higher volumes and has a bass boost switch. Unfortunately, it needs a wall outlet
With no built in battery. This combo sounds good for now as a transportable set up while away or moving room to room on my home but wanting to hear what others have come up with as their best transportable stack, for these cans at any price? The Mojo DAC has rave reviews but not sure can drive the HEK to high enough volume without another amp and would then also need another device with high storage capacity to feed the flac files. Much more expensive DAPS also seem limited with an additional external amp still needed further adding to a bulky stack for mobility. I also want to be able to stream the likes of TIDAL eventually when away from home on vacation. Please tell me what options are out there to really get the most out of the HEK. THANKS


----------



## headmanPL

jwbrent said:


> I've been playing with TIDAL quite a bit and so far am really happy with the service. One thing you can do is compare 16/44.1 CD quality versus 24/96 MQA, and the difference is apparent.
> 
> Go into the TIDAL desktop app settings under the Streaming header, and first, make sure your Mojo is set for Exclusive Mode by clicking on the gear icon that pops up when you hover your cursor over Mojo. Then go back to the previous screen and adjust the quality from High to HiFi/Master. The change happens on the next song. I've set up a quick menu shortcut on the Mac app so I can just hit the back arrow and the current song repeats. Going back and forth between High (red ball on Mojo) and HiFi/Master (yellow/green ball) should give you a good idea between the sound quality differences. You can also compare the Normal setting which I presume is 320kbs lossy, the format used when you sign up for the $9.99 tier.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not bothered by MQA as I feel it's another format that doesn't fix problems I have, namely low bandwidth or storage.
 However, this is an interesting interpretation from an engineer in the industry who points out some commercial concerns that you raise..
http://forums.linn.co.uk/bb/showthread.php?tid=35624


----------



## fumanshu

tom blake said:


> Just got my Mojo today and am blown away by its sound on my HD600's and SE535's. Very happy! I did have one question though. I purchased this cable for my Sony NW-ZX100 DAP to connect to Mojo:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Custom-Walkman-Digital-WM-Port-Degrees/dp/B00YWEHSQY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1445462623&sr=8-2&keywords=WMC-NWH10
> 
> I wasn't expecting it to work as I saw the FAQ entry indicating it only works with the Oppo HA-2 (unfortunately after I ordered it). However, I just tried it and it works fine. The Mojo is accurately reporting sample rates up to 192 kHz output via the Walkman. Have they perhaps made a change to this cable to allow it to work with the Mojo? If it now works maybe a FAQ update is needed to let people know? Happy to work with anyone on testing to be sure my conclusion is accurate.


 

 Is this the same cable that we can use to connect the Sony NW-A35 to Mojo. I'm looking for a cable to connect my Sony A35 to Mojo. Any recommendation? Thanks


----------



## maczrool

Does anyone know a way to stream ISO files in native format to an iOS device to a DAC such as the Mojo over the Internet? The closest I've come is at home using foobar and its DLNA server to 8player, but SACD ISO files are all played back at 44.1 kHz and I am unable to find the server at all over the Internet via OpenVPN. I've opened UDP port 1900 on my router and in Windows firewall but can't connect to the server. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Tom Blake

fumanshu said:


> Is this the same cable that we can use to connect the Sony NW-A35 to Mojo. I'm looking for a cable to connect my Sony A35 to Mojo. Any recommendation? Thanks


 
 Assuming the NW-A35 provides a digital output via the WM port that is the right cable. However, proceed with caution as according to the FAQ many have had problems with this cable interfacing a Walkman to the Mojo. I am not sure why it is working for me with the NW-ZX100 but am glad it is. It is a much more elegant solution than the dongle Sony offers that is mentioned in the FAQ. I can post a pic of it working at 192 kHz if anyone is interested.


----------



## canali

jwbrent said:


> I have a feeling we're going to see a $29.99 tier for access to the Master files later on when there are more albums uploaded.


 
  
 i can't see that at all...$29 would alienate most people...tidal is trying to hang on and increase their scant client base as it is.
 ....at least now more people might join the $20 tier as there clearly is another differentiator.
  
 .....spotify already dominates ..and i think largely because of their free tier (96kps -160kps)
  https://support.spotify.com/us/using_spotify/search_play/what-bitrate-does-spotify-use-for-streaming/
 ...the free tier is worst decision ever imo
 (though it adds numbers to their client base).
 gene simmons from KISS was right: today's thieves are (mostly younger) people who think the music
 they listen for free or rip illegally is ok and a right..meanwhile the artists suffer...they don't work for free.
 want free downloads and streaming? then listen to your radio.


----------



## warrior1975

My door broke for the optical input on my Mojo.  

Looks like one of the tabs broke off. Guess it has to go in for service now. Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## canali

jwbrent said:


> The signal for the sub comes from the second headphone output on the Mojo.
> 
> 
> ➞ Focals via stereo 3.5mm connector to stereo RCA connectors.
> ...


 
  
 many thanks bud!
 happy new yr.


----------



## daberti

mython said:


> You haven't heard Poly, so kindly quit trash-talking its sound quality. You are expressing a guess as a fact.


 

 You're right on your own, but until now I haven't heard whatever BT audio device in flesh (speakers or headphones etc) outputting an on par quality audio with wired connections. WiFi audio device in their turn suffer from other culprits.
 We already have available measurements about Mojo WIRED performances and until we have equivalents for Mojo+Poly wireless (populated WiFi or BT) rig, my stance will be to pass on Poly.
  
 Poly WiFi connectivity type is 2.4Ghz (if I'm not wrong), which is typically the most inefficient/crowded WiFi frequency. Read channel crossing. See picture below.
 A realtime example about WiFi situation where I do live:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/gpsryggicoblmam/WiFiStatus.jpg?dl=0
 If i.e.  iPhone is meant to be connected to Poly via WiFi, since iPhone 6 is AC class compliant, why not making use of this on Poly (together with the other slower standards)? The relatively old iPhone 5 was N standard (dual band) compliant. Talking about >4yrs ago......
  
 Then, what kind of WiFi security does Poly support? WEP, WAP, WAP2 (AES or TKIP)? This is not a secondary aspect to me, being a Network Security Consultant in real life.
  
 Now to the SD card. What filesystems are supported by Poly beyond FAT32? DSD512 can easily trespass the 4GB limit, thus NTFS should be supported. Is it?
  
 Last but not least: "
_PCM sample rates:  44.1kHz, 48kHz, 88.2kHz, 96kHz, 176.4kHz, 192kHz, 352.8kHz, 384kHz,  705.6kHz, and 768kHz._
_DSD via DoP sample rates:  DSD64 – DSD512 (Octa-DSD)._
_"._
 Via DoP, so basing on here http://dsd-guide.com/dop-open-standard and considering Mojo uses DoP 1.0 thus   0x05 and 0xFA markers (I don't know about Dave and Hugo II, which support Native DSD512) the only way to play DSD512 would be with Native DSD (thus NOT with smartphones), unless Poly having an 705.6*2 capable FPGA (DoP 1.0) or DoP 1.1 and 705.6 .
  
  
 Bottom line: 499£ asked for preordering Poly, 399£ asked for Mojo......


----------



## fumanshu

tom blake said:


> Assuming the NW-A35 provides a digital output via the WM port that is the right cable. However, proceed with caution as according to the FAQ many have had problems with this cable interfacing a Walkman to the Mojo. I am not sure why it is working for me with the NW-ZX100 but am glad it is. It is a much more elegant solution than the dongle Sony offers that is mentioned in the FAQ. I can post a pic of it working at 192 kHz if anyone is interested.


 

 It's cool that it works for you with the Mojo. Do you know any other same kind of cable to connect a Sony Walkman to Mojo? I'm looking for one, if not, I'll buy this one and take a chance!!! Thanks


----------



## Mython

fumanshu said:


> tom blake said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming the NW-A35 provides a digital output via the WM port that is the right cable. However, proceed with caution as according to the FAQ many have had problems with this cable interfacing a Walkman to the Mojo. I am not sure why it is working for me with the NW-ZX100 but am glad it is. It is a much more elegant solution than the dongle Sony offers that is mentioned in the FAQ. I can post a pic of it working at 192 kHz if anyone is interested.
> ...


 
  
  
 Respect to Tom (and we have been chatting about this, privately, this afternoon), but I would recommend you stick to what is tried-&-tested, by hundreds of Sony customers, to work correctly (*genuine Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output*)
  
 You can try alternatives, but the point is that you are increasing your risk of disappointment. It's not that I'm trying to be dogmatic about a personal belief - if you try something that works, then I'll be very happy for you, but you _*may*_ end up disappointed, and that is all I am trying to minimise the likelihood of occurring


----------



## fumanshu

mython said:


> Respect to Tom (and we have been chatting about this, privately, this afternoon), but I would recommend you stick to what is tried-&-tested, by hundreds of Sony customers, to work correctly (*genuine Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output*)
> 
> You can try alternatives, but the point is that you are increasing your risk of disappointment. It's not that I'm trying to be dogmatic about a personal belief - if you try something that works, then I'll be very happy for you, but you _*may*_ end up disappointed, and that is all I am trying to minimise the likelihood of occurring


 

 thansks a lot for the infos concerning the genuine cable. I'll take a look!


----------



## GreenBow

grumpyoldguy said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Please, can you tell me if UAPP has hardware synchronisation? What I mean is whether there is something in the settings to add a second's silence.
> ...


 
  
 OK then. However you didn't mention UAPP missing the first second of music. Therefor I am half assuming that it doesn't.


----------



## UNOE

What setting should I use for Tidal with Optical out "Passthrough MQA" checked ?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenbow said:


> OK then. However you didn't mention UAPP missing the first second of music. Therefor I am half assuming that it doesn't.




I haven't noticed it, but that does not mean it's not happening. The music I listen to is such that it would not be obvious to me whether or not the first second is being skipped.


----------



## lbbef

fumanshu said:


> It's cool that it works for you with the Mojo. Do you know any other same kind of cable to connect a Sony Walkman to Mojo? I'm looking for one, if not, I'll buy this one and take a chance!!! Thanks


 
  
 I do have a beautiful and well made Walkman port to microUSB cable for sale. Tested and confirmed working with the Chord Mojo.
 Originally bought for testing, but decided to go for the AK70 instead.
  
 Was told by the cable maker that the Sony NWH10 cable's connector contains a special chip which enables the Sony Walkman work with other brand's DACs, regular Walkman port connectors would not work, it would only work with Sony DACs. They had to buy and cut a Sony NWH10 cable specially to get it to work with devices like the Chord Mojo.


----------



## jwbrent

canali said:


> i can't see that at all...$29 would alienate most people...tidal is trying to hang on and increase their scant client base as it is.
> ....at least now more people might join the $20 tier as there clearly is another differentiator.
> 
> .....spotify already dominates ..and i think largely because of their free tier (96kps -160kps)
> ...


 

 I hope you're right and they do keep the price at $19.99, an amount I'm happy to pay.


----------



## jwbrent

unoe said:


> What setting should I use for Tidal with Optical out "Passthrough MQA" checked ?


 

 You would only want to turn this on if you are using an MQA certified DAC, otherwise, leave it off. I would recommend turning on the two other settings if you are using a Mac.


----------



## Music Alchemist

heh. Since I have a ton of experience listening to the Koss KTXPRO1 on various equipment, I was able to immediately notice the improvements of the Mojo...but the HD 800 and NightHawk are a different story. I'll have to do hours of gear comparisons to get a better feel for things.
  
 The Mojo is vastly better than entry-level DACs, I can tell ya that much already!


----------



## UNOE

jwbrent said:


> unoe said:
> 
> 
> > What setting should I use for Tidal with Optical out "Passthrough MQA" checked ?
> ...




I'm still a bit confused that means unchecked? The desciption says checked is disabled. But it's not clear.


----------



## fumanshu

lbbef said:


> I do have a beautiful and well made Walkman port to microUSB cable for sale. Tested and confirmed working with the Chord Mojo.
> Originally bought for testing, but decided to go for the AK70 instead.
> 
> Was told by the cable maker that the Sony NWH10 cable's connector contains a special chip which enables the Sony Walkman work with other brand's DACs, regular Walkman port connectors would not work, it would only work with Sony DACs. They had to buy and cut a Sony NWH10 cable specially to get it to work with devices like the Chord Mojo.


 

 I send to you a PM for the cable!! thanks


----------



## jwbrent

unoe said:


> I'm still a bit confused that means unchecked? The desciption says checked is disabled. But it's not clear.


 

 Use the exclusive mode by clicking on the checkbox so it becomes blue colored. I would also suggest force volume, but I've read others say this makes the output too high ... works fine for me with the Mojo.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

unoe said:


> I'm still a bit confused that means unchecked? The desciption says checked is disabled. But it's not clear.




It says checked means *software* decoding is disabled. Your DAC needs to support MQA if you have this field *checked*. Otherwise you will end up playing unfolded FLAC.


----------



## jwbrent

headmanpl said:


> I'm not bothered by MQA as I feel it's another format that doesn't fix problems I have, namely low bandwidth or storage.
> However, this is an interesting interpretation from an engineer in the industry who points out some commercial concerns that you raise..
> http://forums.linn.co.uk/bb/showthread.php?tid=35624


 
  
 I read the post. A lot of speculation there. Linn and Meridian view each other as direct competitors, so the OP's association with Linn should be viewed with a bit of healthy skepticism.
  
 MQA adoption for streaming, I think, is a good thing based upon my initial listening with TIDAL. Currently, the files are provided at no extra premium, and the computer app does one unfolding allowing for 24/88.2 or 24/96 resolution. Yes, I can go buy a Meridian DAC so I can get the second unfolding—24/176.4 and 24/192 playback—but I won't. To my ears, 24/96 is a noteworthy improvement over Redbook audio (16/44.1). 24/192, however, is debatable, and this is coming from someone who has a library of ~150 hi res albums (many of them 24/192) bought from HDtracks and Pono.
  
 I've decided to hold off buying hi res recordings and put the savings into a TIDAL HiFi membership. I easily spend more than $240 a year on music ($19.99 x 12), so maybe I'll have some extra nickels to put to my hardware obsessions.


----------



## canali

jwbrent said:


> Use the exclusive mode by clicking on the checkbox so it becomes blue colored. I would also suggest force volume, but I've read others say this makes the output too high ... works fine for me with the Mojo.


 
  
 and i think in his posting Darko said to click on all three boxes
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/mqa-tidal-where-are-we-now/
  
 excerpt:
  
 ''_OK – how do I get going with MQA on Tidal?_
Firstly, you need a Tidal Hifi account – the US$20/month one. Once that’s running, click to Settings → Streaming and check ‘Hifi / Master’. This will ensure Tidal streams MQA content to all your desktop apps and that Tidal’s desktop app will carry out the first unfold.
_I’ll be getting a Meridian Explorer2 soon I think. What happens then? I mean, how do I tell the Tidal app that my DAC will be doing all the unfolding from thereon in?_
Go back to Settings, select your (Meridian) DAC’s settings (click the wheel) and ensure that the three checkboxes – Exclusive Mode, Force Volume, MQA Passthrough – *are all checked.''*


----------



## audi0nick128

all are checked in case of Meridian Explorer... the answer is there man...


----------



## jwbrent

canali said:


> and i think in his posting Darko said to click on all three boxes
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/mqa-tidal-where-are-we-now/
> 
> excerpt:
> ...


 

 I believe he mentioned if one is using an MQA certified DAC to check all three boxes. If you check passthrough and don't have such a DAC, then you won't hear any benefit of MQA. The desktop TIDAL app does one unfolding so you hear 24/88.2 or 24/96 resolution, but only if you leave passthrough unchecked.


----------



## canali

jwbrent said:


> I believe he mentioned if one is using an MQA certified DAC to check all three boxes. If you check passthrough and don't have such a DAC, then you won't hear any benefit of MQA. The desktop TIDAL app does one unfolding so you hear 24/88.2 or 24/96 resolution, but only if you leave passthrough unchecked.


 
  
 my apologies for not reading the post closely enough.


----------



## jwbrent

canali said:


> my apologies for not reading the post closely enough.


 

 no worries, this whole hi res thing can get confusing at times.


----------



## headmanPL

jwbrent said:


> I read the post. A lot of speculation there. Linn and Meridian view each other as direct competitors, so the OP's association with Linn should be viewed with a bit of healthy skepticism.
> 
> MQA adoption for streaming, I think, is a good thing based upon my initial listening with TIDAL. Currently, the files are provided at no extra premium, and the computer app does one unfolding allowing for 24/88.2 or 24/96 resolution. Yes, I can go buy a Meridian DAC so I can get the second unfolding—24/176.4 and 24/192 playback—but I won't. To my ears, 24/96 is a noteworthy improvement over Redbook audio (16/44.1). 24/192, however, is debatable, and this is coming from someone who has a library of ~150 hi res albums (many of them 24/192) bought from HDtracks and Pono.
> 
> I've decided to hold off buying hi res recordings and put the savings into a TIDAL HiFi membership. I easily spend more than $240 a year on music ($19.99 x 12), so maybe I'll have some extra nickels to put to my hardware obsessions.


 

 I agree. Linn tinted glasses will always be worn by an employee.
 Only time will tell if his licencing concerns are real....
  
 Like you, I had a substantial number of hi-res recordings. Since I bought Mojo, I haven't bought any. Not because Mojo does a bad job. Exactly the opposite. Mojo brings the 16/44.1 recordings to life. I can't justify the cost of hi-res.
 Looking at it this way, Mojo has probably paid for itself over the past 13 months


----------



## vapman

i thought you guys were talking about Linn as in Roger Linn. I guess I got too excited! No drum machine chat after all.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Any tips for preserving the long-term life of the battery?
  
 Are there any downsides to charging it to full whenever I'm not using it? (As in before it becomes anywhere near depleted.)


----------



## canali

vapman said:


> i thought you guys were talking about Linn as in Roger Linn. I guess I got too excited! No drum machine chat after all.


 
 who needs a drum machine...when we have the legendary *buddy rich* smokin' them skins.




  
 enjoy: love the tuxedo and such...and his age: had to be in 50s...
 fab peformance...no wonder so many rock(and jazz) drummers considered him their idol, 
 watching him perform on late night tv.


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> Any tips for preserving the long-term life of the battery?
> 
> Are there any downsides to charging it to full whenever I'm not using it? (As in before it becomes anywhere near depleted.)




Contrary to what Chord has said my advice would be to not leave the battery near full charge for extended periods of time (weeks-months). This has been shown to reduce the total lifespan for lithium batteries, and I've personally experienced this with laptops and portable devices in the past.

Here is a link to an excellent read on lithium based battery lifespan and information on how to prolong it. 

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED READING:

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## psikey

music alchemist said:


> Any tips for preserving the long-term life of the battery?
> 
> Are there any downsides to charging it to full whenever I'm not using it? (As in before it becomes anywhere near depleted.)


 
  
 Don't worry about battery. I asked Chord before I even bought my Mojo and its one of the newer type that should easily do 10,000 cycles. Fine to trickle charge and leave plugged in. It just uses what it needs. I would occasionally let it do near a full discharge and recharge, say once a month.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Any tips for preserving the long-term life of the battery?
> 
> Are there any downsides to charging it to full whenever I'm not using it? (As in before it becomes anywhere near depleted.)


 
  
 There is a lot of info in post #3 about battery and charging - the following is just two of the topics.
  
*How many charge/discharge cycles is the Mojo battery going to last ?* (Click to hide)
    Quote:
  


> Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


  
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas*
> 
> 
> .... the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units expect a life of greater than ten years. Mojo has a plug on it so it's just an easy replacement for a shop technician Hugo batteries will need soldering in place though but this is also a low skilled job which would be require rarely if ever.
> John Franks.


 
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> The batteries are plug in and held into place via thermal sheet. Very easy to change by your dealer.
> ...


 



  
  
*What happens when you charge and listen at the same time?* (Click to hide)


rob watts said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> mojo ideas said:
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> the battery is always connected - but - when the charger is on, and the battery is fully charged, then the trickle charge is balanced by the current that the amp needs, so no nett charge going into the battery - its just going from the charger to the amp... The battery is still providing a low impedance, and dynamic surge currents though, but the average DC current is just matched by the charger.
> ...


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging and using at red ....
> 
> Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.
> 
> ...


 


rob watts said:


> To understand it better, let's assume Mojo is off and charging.
> 
> Now the charger has two modes of normal operation - constant current, which is set to 330 mA, and constant voltage which is set to 8.200 V. Now when the non charging battery battery voltage is less than 8.200 V, then the charger supplies a constant current. But when the non charging battery voltage gets close to 8.200 V, then the charger switches mode to constant voltage at 8.200 V. The current that is charging the battery then slowly falls from the initial 330mA, to zero - its in the trickle charge mode now. Eventually, the non charging battery voltage hits exactly 8.200 V, the charger is in constant voltage mode of 8.200 V, no current now flows into the battery, and the charger switches off automatically. When the battery voltage falls to 8.0 volts, then the charger will return to charging. Tip - if you want to force the charger to top up Mojo's battery to 8.200 V then removing the charge USB, wait 5 seconds, reattach, and the charger will top it up to 8.200 V.
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> when the Mojo is being used and being charged especially when driving lower impedances there is a net drain on the battery. This means that the charging circuit does not quite provide enough power to power the Dac and amp circuitry and keep charge the battery at the same level this is because we had to limit the amount of charge over a given time due to thermal constraints. Our charging time with the Mojo switched off is usually four or max five hours this is a little inconvenient but when we compare this to other Dac amps that need up to a full twenty four hours to charge we feel that we didn't do such a bad job.


----------



## White Lotus

Audeze LCD 2.2 owner checking in. Mojo drives them perfectly!


----------



## Tom Blake

white lotus said:


> Audeze LCD 2.2 owner checking in. Mojo drives them perfectly!


 
 Thanks for that note! I am considering an upgrade to LCD-2.2's as I now consider my HD600's lacking in the bass department when paired with Mojo. Glad to hear the Mojo is a good pairing.


----------



## jwbrent

headmanpl said:


> I agree. Linn tinted glasses will always be worn by an employee.
> Only time will tell if his licencing concerns are real....
> 
> Like you, I had a substantial number of hi-res recordings. Since I bought Mojo, I haven't bought any. Not because Mojo does a bad job. Exactly the opposite. Mojo brings the 16/44.1 recordings to life. I can't justify the cost of hi-res.
> Looking at it this way, Mojo has probably paid for itself over the past 13 months


 

 The Mojo sounds great, and it saves you money! Wow, how can anyone resist!


----------



## Music Alchemist

jwbrent said:


> The Mojo sounds great, and it saves you money! Wow, how can anyone resist!


 
  
 One thing I thought today: So many headphones are just disappointing...but the Mojo is always great!


----------



## Layman1

canali said:


> who needs a drum machine...when we have the legendary *buddy rich* smokin' them skins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Utterly astounding. I'm not a drummer, and there were so many technical things in that for even me to marvel at..can't imagine how a drummer with deep knowledge would feel watching that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That's a genius in his field right there, no understatement. I'd heard of Buddy Rich's reputation, but never seen/heard him play until now.
 Now I know why he got that reputation.. and this was in his 50's?! Staggering.
 Thanks for sharing; blew my mind and a terrific ending to a night that's already been spent meeting and learning from Bob Breen, the 'Godfather of European Jeet Kune Do'


----------



## canali

layman1 said:


> Utterly astounding. I'm not a drummer, and there were so many technical things in that for even me to marvel at..can't imagine how a drummer with deep knowledge would feel watching that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 glad to hear it.
 Loved Bruce Lee!
  
 and FYI on buddy rich:
 he was self taught..just like john bonham of led zeppelin
  
 last tidbit on 'the king' and being so precocious:
Early Life Buddy Rich was born Bernard Rich in Brooklyn, New York, on September 30, 1917 (some sources say June 30 of the same year). Rich showed enough early talent as a drummer and performer that he followed his parents onto the vaudeville stage when he was only *18 months old. He soon became known as "Baby Traps, the Drum Wonder.*" *Rich performed throughout his childhood, appearing on Broadway when he was 4 and touring Australia at age 6. At one point, he was the second highest-paid child star in the world (after Jackie Coogan), earning about $1,000 a week.*
 http://www.biography.com/people/buddy-rich-9457049#synopsis


----------



## Music Alchemist

(Couldn't find this in the FAQ, sorry...)
  
 How do I get foobar2000 to stop cutting off the first moments of tracks with the Mojo?


----------



## Mython

layman1 said:


> canali said:
> 
> 
> > who needs a drum machine...when we have the legendary *buddy rich* smokin' them skins.
> ...




  
  
 Mehh... Buddy Rich was OK, but if you wanna see _real_ drumming check this guy out:
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9kPfelTEds


----------



## x RELIC x

mython said:


> Mehh... Buddy Rich was OK, but if you wanna see _real_ drumming check this guy out:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9kPfelTEds
> 
> ...




Hahahahaha!!! That drummer is REALLY in to it, lol!


Personally I find this guy to be incredible...


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FqJdzYY_Fas[/VIDEO]


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> Hahahahaha!!! That drummer is REALLY in to it, lol!
> 
> 
> Personally I find this guy to be incredible...


 
  
 lol....yes i've seen this before
 ...but theatrics don't make up for technical prowess and speed etc that 'the king' had, in my books.
  
 but I do love the muppets drummer...now that is both cute and smokin LOL
  
*the great drum off competition on Sesame Street.*


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> lol....theatrics don't make up for technical prowess.




You're referring to Mython's post I presume, that guy is hilarious. The drummer I posted certainly has prowess. 

Edit based on your edit: Yup, 'The King' is amazing for sure.


----------



## canali

x relic x said:


> You're referring to Mython's post I presume, that guy is hilarious. The drummer I posted certainly has prowess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yes that youtube drummer does have prowess ... i was doing an '' in comparison to ''......
  
 thing is i'm no drummer...and can't even appreciate (read: understand) some of the comments from drummers on Rich's tech skills/speed etc.
 that is the thing with any instrument and degree of ultra proficiency, I presume....sort of goes 'above one's head'.
  
 lastly for those who need some drumming fills....
 here is the link to *David Lettermans' Drum Week.*..all the performances over a number of weeks
 from few yrs back.
 https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKLZ21T4PG82cInMJyW0yLDgXAmpvFUik
  
  
  
 enjoy


----------



## vapman

music alchemist said:


> (Couldn't find this in the FAQ, sorry...)
> 
> How do I get foobar2000 to stop cutting off the first moments of tracks with the Mojo?




Need to know whether you're using ASIO or directsound


----------



## Music Alchemist

vapman said:


> Need to know whether you're using ASIO or directsound


 
  
 ASIO.


----------



## vapman

music alchemist said:


> ASIO.




Install asio4all and to enable that in foobar you can pick asio4all as one of the outputs. Use the asio4all tool which will show up to pick the mojo. It will use its own ASIO drivers instead of Chord's to do the same job. If this solves your problem, you know it is the chord asio driver. If it doesn't solve the problem, is it happening with other players too?


----------



## Deftone

tom blake said:


> Thanks for that note! I am considering an upgrade to LCD-2.2's as I now consider my HD600's lacking in the bass department when paired with Mojo. Glad to hear the Mojo is a good pairing.


 
  
 not lacking in bass on my headphones compared with other amplification, just tighter and faster from mojo.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> One thing I thought today: *So many headphones are just disappointing...but the Mojo is always great!*


 
  
 cant agree more, my headphones will get swapped around or sold but ill always keep mojo.


----------



## Music Alchemist

vapman said:


> Install asio4all and to enable that in foobar you can pick asio4all as one of the outputs. Use the asio4all tool which will show up to pick the mojo. It will use its own ASIO drivers instead of Chord's to do the same job. If this solves your problem, you know it is the chord asio driver. If it doesn't solve the problem, is it happening with other players too?


 
  
 Using ASIO4ALL output, there is no sound at all. Do I need to configure additional settings?
  
 Using DS, there is no silence at the beginning...but I want to use Chord's recommended ASIO driver.
  
 (I think the silence only happens when I start a track manually.)
  
 I used to use all sorts of players, but only use foobar2000 now.
  
 I know I can install a plugin to insert any amount of silence I want at the beginning of tracks, but that would do it for every track, which would be even worse than having the silence every once in awhile.
  


deftone said:


> cant agree more, my headphones will get swapped around or sold but ill always keep mojo.


 
  
 Ironically, I was able to notice the improved sound of the Mojo much more easily with the $10 Koss KTXPRO1 than with the NightHawk. (I didn't test my brand new HD 800 on anything aside from the Mojo yet.)


----------



## vapman

music alchemist said:


> Using ASIO4ALL output, there is no sound at all. Do I need to configure additional settings?
> 
> Using DS, there is no silence at the beginning...but I want to use Chord's recommended ASIO driver.
> 
> ...


 
 If you're sure you have the latest version, which i am sure you do, not sure there is much you can do about that.  I would use DirectSound for now unless you need ASIO for some reason. ASIO only really has disadvantages unless you need to separate it from the rest of your system's audio or have dropout/stuttering issues. You might want to uninstall all ASIO, Chord and other sound drivers you might have, restart, reinstall Chord ASIO, restart again.


----------



## Music Alchemist

vapman said:


> If you're sure you have the latest version, which i am sure you do, not sure there is much you can do about that.  I would use DirectSound for now unless you need ASIO for some reason. ASIO only really has disadvantages unless you need to separate it from the rest of your system's audio or have dropout/stuttering issues. You might want to uninstall all ASIO, Chord and other sound drivers you might have, restart, reinstall Chord ASIO, restart again.


 
  
 I was mistaken. All versions of DS also have the silence.
  
 Does everyone else with foobar2000 experience this with the Mojo?


----------



## TG04

Truer words were never spoken.  I too am on my initial 60-day free Tidal subscription and am amazed at the sound quality of the Master albums, there's at least 500 of them now and i've added about 20 as favorites -- enough to chew on for the time being.  Some personal favorites were not available in Master so I listened to those in HiFi mode, and boy, they sound about just as good!  
  
 It is curious to me that the Mojo light always goes indigo (i.e. indicating 192) and that's regardless what album I play.  In fact, even when I set preferences to streaming quality Low it's still Indigo -- go figure.
  
 In any case, my appetite was whetted by this experience and I decided to swap out the Mojo and use my trusty old $99 Nuforce Icon uDAC2 HP (synchronous: no driver!) (USB powered: no battery!) (older design: max 24-96!) and guess what, it sounds beautiful!  I don't feel I'm missing out on anything at all.  So maybe I should simply pawn the Mojo, that ought to finance a Tidal subscription for at least 2 years.
  
 Don't know if I am being facetious or not, but it certainly something to consider


----------



## canali

tg04 said:


> Truer words were never spoken.  I too am on my initial 60-day free Tidal subscription and am amazed at the sound quality of the Master albums, there's at least 500 of them now and i've added about 20 as favorites -- enough to chew on for the time being.  Some personal favorites were not available in Master so I listened to those in HiFi mode, and boy, they sound about just as good!


 
  
  
 good to hear you're enjoying Tidal
 ....I'm looking forward to trying it with the mojo (and dragonfly red)...using ifi micro idsd currently
  
 for all those masters albums you just clicking on masters and then 'show all'? on far right side of screen?
 hope tidal starts to categorize them via artist, genres, etc


----------



## TG04

First click on [what's new] then scroll down to [albums] and select [masters] -- a few will show up, then click on [show all]


----------



## maxh22

tg04 said:


> Truer words were never spoken.  I too am on my initial 60-day free Tidal subscription and am amazed at the sound quality of the Master albums, there's at least 500 of them now and i've added about 20 as favorites -- enough to chew on for the time being.  Some personal favorites were not available in Master so I listened to those in HiFi mode, and boy, they sound about just as good!
> 
> It is curious to me that the Mojo light always goes indigo (i.e. indicating *192)* and that's regardless what album I play.  In fact, even when I set preferences to streaming quality Low it's still Indigo -- go figure.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think you may have windows upsampling enabled. The light will either be red, orange, or green. If it's indigo then you have upsampling enabled.


----------



## maxh22

Under supported formats make sure all the boxes are checked. 
  

  
 And for Tidal: 
  

  
 After all this it should not be indigo regardless of what you play. It will be dynamic.


----------



## TG04

Yes, you're absol;utely right -- I have it set for the max (32-384) didn't mean for Windows to upsample though, after all RW warns against that.  What setting do you recommend?


----------



## maxh22

tg04 said:


> Yes, you're absol;utely right -- I have it set for the max (32-384) didn't mean for Windows to upsample though, after all RW warns against that.  What setting do you recommend


 
  
 Look at my second post, the one above yours ^


----------



## TG04

You're so right -- thank you very much, the Mojo now shows its true colors.  Fab, thanks again.  // TG


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> good to hear you're enjoying Tidal
> ....I'm looking forward to trying it with the mojo (and dragonfly red)...using ifi micro idsd currently
> 
> for all those masters albums you just clicking on masters and then 'show all'? on far right side of screen?
> hope tidal starts to categorize them via artist, genres, etc


 
  
 The hi res masters used on tidal dont seem to the same as what are being sold online from such places as HDtracks or Qobuz for example
  
 right now im listening to Linkinpark - hybrid theory
  
 on tidal its 24/96 but its not dynamicly compressed
  
 where as the the download from hdtracks is 24/96 but its brickwalled
  
 so im wondering where are tidal getting these better masters from? are they doing their own?


----------



## canali

deftone said:


> The hi res masters used on tidal dont seem to the same as what are being sold online from such places as HDtracks or Qobuz for example
> 
> right now im listening to Linkinpark - hybrid theory
> 
> ...


 
 i think it also has to do with the codec involved and how it relays the info...i am no tech person, however.
 but nice that you're enjoying it.
  
 one day even hope to see* Mython* try it out and see him smile with  joy...


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> I was mistaken. All versions of DS also have the silence.
> 
> Does everyone else with foobar2000 experience this with the Mojo?


 
  
 Have you tried enabling File -> Preferences -> Output and play with fade in and fade out?
  
 It might alleviate the problem (?)


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> i think it also has to do with the codec involved and how it relays the info...i am no tech person, however.
> but nice that you're enjoying it.
> 
> one day even hope to see* Mython* try it out and see him smile with  joy...


 
  
 still a codec would not improve the dynamic range.
  
 also im only trying it for free and then back to my good old cd collection, they have nowhere near enough metal for my tastes


----------



## Music Alchemist

This is so funny. The HD 800 is sitting on the headphone stand by its lonesome. The NightHawk is put back in its box, to be returned tomorrow. And I'm listening to the Koss KTXPRO1 (which, again, are _ten dollar headphones_) on the Mojo and just can't believe how good it sounds. HD 800 is way better, no doubt, but it needs EQ more than the Koss does. Without EQ it doesn't have the awesome tone and epic impact the Koss has by default.
  


deftone said:


> The hi res masters used on tidal dont seem to the same as what are being sold online from such places as HDtracks or Qobuz for example
> 
> right now im listening to Linkinpark - hybrid theory
> 
> ...


 
  
 B-but I already bought these albums multiple times...CDs...downloads...now they want me to pay a monthly fee for their exclusive content? Grr. But I can't deny it's a great value.
  


dobrescu george said:


> Have you tried enabling File -> Preferences -> Output and play with fade in and fade out?
> 
> It might alleviate the problem (?)


 
  
 Hey, haven't talked to you in forever!
  
 The option you described does not exist, nor is it in any of the DSP options.


----------



## TG04

deftone said:


> The hi res masters used on tidal dont seem to the same as what are being sold online from such places as HDtracks or Qobuz for example
> 
> right now im listening to Linkinpark - hybrid theory
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, that is my feeling also.  I am totally unimpressed with HDtracks/Pono/Quoboz and whomever else is out there but the Tidal tracks really hit the spot -- maybe they're applying MQA to everything?  
  
 But I freely admit to being a curmedgeon.  After all, virgin vinyl never did anything for me, neither did DMM if you can remember that.  And as to HDCD, Gold CD, SACD, SHM-CD/SACD -- please don't get me started.
  
 Just to the balance the scales a little bit -- XRCD and Bluspec CD those are really good things IMHO


----------



## canali

wow..someone on that Darko thread (comments section) said there is now *over 800* MQA albums on Tidal and growing...
 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10VtON9VjMAt3uyHC2-Oo2MjIa3orv9DKZfwiRQKmTAA/edit#gid=945476039
  
  
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/mqa-tidal-where-are-we-now/


----------



## jwbrent

deftone said:


> The hi res masters used on tidal dont seem to the same as what are being sold online from such places as HDtracks or Qobuz for example
> 
> right now im listening to Linkinpark - hybrid theory
> 
> ...




The files have to be encoded first with MQA. Purportedly, there are audible enhancements created by this process. That may be what you are hearing.

It would be great if anyone has a link on how the encode process works, and who does it.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> This is so funny. The HD 800 is sitting on the headphone stand by its lonesome. The NightHawk is put back in its box, to be returned tomorrow. And I'm listening to the Koss KTXPRO1 (which, again, are _ten dollar headphones_) on the Mojo and just can't believe how good it sounds. HD 800 is way better, no doubt, but it needs EQ more than the Koss does. Without EQ it doesn't have the awesome tone and epic impact the Koss has by default.


 
  
 End game, Koss KTXPRO1 & Mojo


----------



## Deftone

jwbrent said:


> The files have to be encoded first with MQA. Purportedly, there are audible enhancements created by this process. That may be what you are hearing.
> 
> It would be great if anyone has a link on how the encode process works, and who does it.


 
  
 Nope im hearing definitley hearing higher dynamic range because i can turn the volume up higher without it clipping. MQA cant do this, this is decided in the mastering process.


----------



## jwbrent

deftone said:


> End game, Koss KTXPRO1 & Mojo




I may have to buy a pair ...

I recall the designer of the expensive Tera DAP, made in Germany, with its prehistoric interface, used Koss Porta Pros as his reference headphones. Amazon sells them for $39.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> End game, Koss KTXPRO1 & Mojo


 
  
 lol! It would suck if I couldn't equalize the HD 800 to have the gorgeous tone and impact of the KTX, because if I could, it'd probably be better in every way.
  
 According to *this thread*, EQ and modifications can make the HD 800 sound like the Abyss, but reportedly even better. So I guess with the right tweaks it can have crazy impact. (Accuracy is my primary goal, but excitement is also...er, exciting.)
  
 I'm trying to figure out how to increase the clamping force of the KTX. I have to press the bottom of the pads against my ears to keep the seal, which makes it sound a lot better. Can't think of a good way to keep it held that way without doing it manually.
  
 Since you have the HD 650...that's another headphone with better mids than the HD 800 as far as stock tuning goes. If I wasn't willing to spend time with EQ, the HD 650 would be preferable, but the HD 800 is really somethin' else when it comes to the "performance" aspects of sound aside from frequency response.
  
 I can't say for sure since I'm not comparing directly here, but I think I actually like the HD 800 more from the Mojo than from the Simaudio MOON Neo 430HAD, despite the huge price and power difference.
  


jwbrent said:


> I may have to buy a pair ...


 
  
 It's one of the very few headphones I recommend to everyone.


----------



## vapman

jwbrent said:


> I may have to buy a pair ...
> 
> I recall the designer of the expensive Tera DAP, made in Germany, with its prehistoric interface, used Koss Porta Pros as his reference headphones. Amazon sells them for $39.


 
 I absolutely and highly recommend both the KSC75 on a headband/KTXpro1 and Porta Pro. I use the Porta Pros all the time, with any source, and they are amazing truly. Those 2 are the only on ears I still have. The Portapro has a fine cable, but I don't like the KTXPRO1 stock cable. It's very easy to recable either of these two, though. I used to have Jant's old Enigma Audio Portapros, done up with fancy silver cable. That was a sound that could rival a midrange Grado.


----------



## jwbrent

vapman said:


> I absolutely and highly recommend both the KSC75 on a headband/KTXpro1 and Porta Pro. I use the Porta Pros all the time, with any source, and they are amazing truly. Those 2 are the only on ears I still have. The Portapro has a fine cable, but I don't like the KTXPRO1 stock cable. It's very easy to recable either of these two, though. I used to have Jant's old Enigma Audio Portapros, done up with fancy silver cable. That was a sound that could rival a midrange Grado.




I change my mind. I may have to get a pair of Porta Pros!


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> lol! It would suck if I couldn't equalize the HD 800 to have the gorgeous tone and impact of the KTX, because if I could, it'd probably be better in every way. According to *this thread*, EQ and modifications can make the HD 800 sound like the Abyss, but reportedly even better. So I guess with the right tweaks it can have crazy impact. (Accuracy is my primary goal, but excitement is also...er, exciting.)
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to increase the clamping force of the KTX. I have to press the bottom of the pads against my ears to keep the seal, which makes it sound a lot better. Can't think of a good way to keep it held that way without doing it manually.
> 
> ...


 
  
 it likes to have iron fisted grip on headphone drivers so no distorted fat bass from mojo (athough a lot of people like this so they end up adding an amp to spice it up)
  
 i love the HD650 for its seductive sound qualities but im craving some extra clarity and details so im looking at the beyerdynamic amiron, should be fantastic pair with little mo, i tried the nighthawk but it just sounds off to me.


----------



## Music Alchemist

I am so impressed by the Mojo that I might publish my first full-length review in its honor. I usually just make a bunch of random posts with whatever I happen to be thinking at the time, but organizing the info would be neat.
  


vapman said:


> I absolutely and highly recommend both the KSC75 on a headband/KTXpro1 and Porta Pro. I use the Porta Pros all the time, with any source, and they are amazing truly. Those 2 are the only on ears I still have. The Portapro has a fine cable, but I don't like the KTXPRO1 stock cable. It's very easy to recable either of these two, though. I used to have Jant's old Enigma Audio Portapros, done up with fancy silver cable. That was a sound that could rival a midrange Grado.


 
  
 Yo vap, do you use the Mojo with the SZ2000 and all your Koss?
  


jwbrent said:


> I change my mind. I may have to get a pair of Porta Pros!


 
  
 That's one Koss I haven't had yet. And it relates to what I mentioned about controlling the clamping force, because it has a convenient adjustment mechanism for that. I also had the KSC75 and UR40 and still have a UR55 (trying to sell/trade it), but the KTX is easily my favorite one. Anyway, the KTX is so cheap it's something you can get anytime without much thought. If I get a Porta Pro, I'll let you know how I think it compares to the KTX.


----------



## howdy

I just bought the Mojo case, does anyone know if it comes with Chord binders?


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> This is so funny. The HD 800 is sitting on the headphone stand by its lonesome. The NightHawk is put back in its box, to be returned tomorrow. And I'm listening to the Koss KTXPRO1 (which, again, are _ten dollar headphones_) on the Mojo and just can't believe how good it sounds. HD 800 is way better, no doubt, but it needs EQ more than the Koss does. Without EQ it doesn't have the awesome tone and epic impact the Koss has by default.
> 
> 
> B-but I already bought these albums multiple times...CDs...downloads...now they want me to pay a monthly fee for their exclusive content? Grr. But I can't deny it's a great value.
> ...


 
  
  
 Glad to see you finally got a sweet heaven in headphones and DAC/AMP!
  
 This is what I was talking about, sorry if you can't engage it when using Mojo...


----------



## Music Alchemist

dobrescu george said:


> Glad to see you finally got a sweet heaven in headphones and DAC/AMP!
> 
> This is what I was talking about, sorry if you can't engage it when using Mojo...


 
  
 The STAX SR-207 is still my favorite. But hopefully the HD 800 will surpass it once I get the FR tweaked. It already beats it in many ways.
  
 Ah, I see. There's an output mode called "DS : Digital Output (Chord Async USB 44.1kHz-768kHz)". "DS : Primary Sound Driver" does the same thing.
  
 Unfortunately, it doesn't work. No matter which fade settings I try, it still skips the beginning of the track nearly every time.
  
 Why on Earth would the Mojo have this flaw?
  
 I just tried it with HQPlayer. It does not have the silence at all. But the interface sucks. And I'd rather avoid the extra processing it does because I want to leave that purely to the Mojo. ...Then again, it does sound awesome.


----------



## jarnopp

grumpyoldguy said:


> I haven't noticed it, but that does not mean it's not happening. The music I listen to is such that it would not be obvious to me whether or not the first second is being skipped.




Sine wave?


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> The STAX SR-207 is still my favorite. But hopefully the HD 800 will surpass it once I get the FR tweaked. It already beats it in many ways.
> 
> Ah, I see. There's an output mode called "DS : Digital Output (Chord Async USB 44.1kHz-768kHz)". "DS : Primary Sound Driver" does the same thing.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Whoa... 
  
 HD800 is the kind of comfort tho.... It feels like a feather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I would buy HD800S for the end game headphone


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jarnopp said:


> Sine wave?




The nature of a sine wave is that it is periodic. It will sound the same for the second second as it did for the first second. Minus some imperceptible phase discontinuity. 

I suppose I could try it with a speech or an audiobook or something. But I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Mojo has 1 second mute to prevent clicking and popping. I suspect the din pipeline registers for the filtering are being flushed during this period. I would only expect this test to confirm this mute period. 

Consequently, I would also expect that a gap between tracks won't solve the issue, as a gap is usually just a delay before the start of the next track, not a second of zeros being sent to the DAC. You'd have the one second delay, then the one second mute overlapping with the next track.


----------



## Music Alchemist

dobrescu george said:


> HD800 is the kind of comfort tho.... It feels like a feather


 
  
 The KTXPRO1 is even more comfortable in a few ways. It's much lighter. I don't feel the top of the headband pressing against my head. I can wear my glasses without them even touching the headphones. And the small pads rest against my ears in a way that I eventually barely notice I'm wearing them. (Unless I feel the need to push them closer to get a full seal, as I mentioned I sometimes do.)
  
 I'm also not paranoid about damaging it or getting fingerprints on it. (In contrast, whenever I touch the HD 800, I move my hands slowly; otherwise, I might accidentally jab one of the more delicate parts. It's difficult to remove fingerprints from certain sections as well.)
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> Consequently, I would also expect that a gap between tracks won't solve the issue, as a gap is usually just a delay before the start of the next track, not a second of zeros being sent to the DAC. You'd have the one second delay, then the one second mute overlapping with the next track.


 
  
 When a playlist goes to the next track, there is no delay or skipping for me. It only skips over the beginning of a track if I manually select it. (This is true in foobar2000, but HQPlayer doesn't have this problem.)


----------



## x RELIC x

Music Alchemist, this post from a couple weeks ago may help understand what may be happening.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28110#post_13134129


If you can delay the playback start of your track by 0.5 seconds in the software this may be the solution for you.


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> If you can delay the playback start of your track by 0.5 seconds in the software this may be the solution for you.


 
  
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dsp_silence
  
 Well, this worked! However, now there's a slight delay when the playlist progresses to the next track. I knew about this already but wanted to find another solution to prevent that new (albeit lesser) problem.


----------



## jarnopp

grumpyoldguy said:


> The nature of a sine wave is that it is periodic. It will sound the same for the second second as it did for the first second. Minus some imperceptible phase discontinuity.
> 
> I suppose I could try it with a speech or an audiobook or something. But I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that Mojo has 1 second mute to prevent clicking and popping. I suspect the din pipeline registers for the filtering are being flushed during this period. I would only expect this test to confirm this mute period.
> 
> Consequently, I would also expect that a gap between tracks won't solve the issue, as a gap is usually just a delay before the start of the next track, not a second of zeros being sent to the DAC. You'd have the one second delay, then the one second mute overlapping with the next track.




Mostly I was asking about the kind of music you listen to. Is it a sine wave?


----------



## vapman

I listen to bass test tracks all the time!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jarnopp said:


> Mostly I was asking about the kind of music you listen to. Is it a sine wave?




No. But I appreciate the sass.


----------



## NaiveSound

Do some of you feed an amp through mojo? I never had the chance to do that. How does the sound change when using mojo just as a dac. 

Is it worth it? Is change significant? 

I don't need you to measure it like Grumpy does. Just do your best to describe the sound. 

It never crossed my mind to have used an amp with mojo


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> Do some of you feed an amp through mojo? I never had the chance to do that. How does the sound change when using mojo just as a dac.
> 
> Is it worth it? Is change significant?
> 
> ...


Try it. Great at home but too bulky on the go.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Do some of you feed an amp through mojo? I never had the chance to do that. How does the sound change when using mojo just as a dac.
> 
> Is it worth it? Is change significant?
> 
> ...




It sounds like a Mojo. Unless you have a broken amp or using a bass boost feature or something, it sounds exactly like the source, but louder. That's how amps work. They amplify.


----------



## NaiveSound

jmills8 said:


> Try it. Great at home but too bulky on the go.




Can't unfortunately, don't even have an amp. All I could afford was a mojo at the time. 

I only have 1 headphone now, Empire Ears Zeus XR and paired it with the Mojo, which was end game for me. 

But this amp thing sounds interesting. 
But boy.... Do you need a pricy amp?


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> It sounds like a Mojo. Unless you have a broken amp or using a bass boost feature or something, it sounds exactly like the source, but louder. That's how amps work. They amplify.




But mojo is strong enough to power most headphones... So why even bother with an amp if sound doesn't change?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Do you need a pricy amp?




No.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> No.




Thanks Grumps, you make me hate myself after being rude to you, u killing me with kindness. Dead serious


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> But mojo is strong enough to power most headphones... So why even bother with an amp if sound doesn't change?




Amps can also act as an analog attenuator (negative gain). I prefer this over digital attenuation (which is what Mojo does). You have to ask the people who use an amp to increase volume with Mojo why they do it.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Thanks Grumps, you make me hate myself after being rude to you, u killing me with kindness. Dead serious




People being rude doesn't bother me. But for some reason it bothers them when they get it back. Not sure why.


----------



## emptymt

naivesound said:


> Do some of you feed an amp through mojo? I never had the chance to do that. How does the sound change when using mojo just as a dac.
> 
> Is it worth it? Is change significant?
> 
> ...


 
 I do, I use Cavalli LC with Mojo as DAC.
  
 the tonality change but I don't think it's what you call significant, a little warmer I think.
  
 The biggest change is in the dynamic and the overall sound is just fuller and more powerfull.
  
 I'm using Ether Flow which is planar, so need a lot of power, hence big improvement in the dynamic and fullness on desktop amp.


----------



## NaiveSound

grumpyoldguy said:


> Amps can also act as an analog attenuator (negative gain). I prefer this over digital attenuation (which is what Mojo does). You have to ask the people who use an amp to increase volume with Mojo why they do it.




Well I'm a little confused, why don't you use amp if you prefer its ways of pleasing you? 

Would an amp add on to mojo only be useful for hard to drive HPs?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Well I'm a little confused, why don't you use amp if you prefer its ways of pleasing you?
> 
> Would an amp add on to mojo only be useful for hard to drive HPs?




Or very easy to drive headphones. My IEMs are ridiculously sensitive, so I have to dial in a lot of attenuation on the Mojo. I would rather keep the volume high on the Mojo and use an analog attenuator to lower the volume to a reasonable level. 

Most of the coloration is the result of the headphones. I pick headphones that I like the sound of, and try to get devices that are completely flat in the rest of the chain.


----------



## headwhacker

naivesound said:


> Well I'm a little confused, why don't you use amp if you prefer its ways of pleasing you?
> 
> Would an amp add on to mojo only be useful for hard to drive HPs?


 
  
 Hint: Some use amps, like others use EQ. That is to deliberately change the sound to make it pleasing. An Amp (short for Amplifier) is supposed to increase the signal you feed it's input. The end result is to make the sound volume louder. As grumpy mentioned, the opposite is to attenuate that is to make the signal smaller than the input, hence the volume gets softer.
  
 If your goal is just to change the sound signature. Better do it with EQ, it's generally cheaper than trying out different amps. Amps that change the sound signature of the input actually introduce distortion/noise that makes the signal different from the input.


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> naivesound said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm a little confused, why don't you use amp if you prefer its ways of pleasing you?
> ...


 
 Hey buddy, Could you please share your current Audio setup, if you don't mind


----------



## NaiveSound

headwhacker said:


> Hint: Some use amps, like others use EQ. That is to deliberately change the sound to make it pleasing. An Amp (short for Amplifier) is supposed to increase the signal you feed it's input. The end result is to make the sound volume louder. As grumpy mentioned, the opposite is to attenuate that is to make the signal smaller than the input, hence the volume gets softer.
> 
> If your goal is just to change the sound signature. Better do it with EQ, it's generally cheaper than trying out different amps. Amps that change the sound signature of the input actually introduce distortion/noise that makes the signal different from the input.




I'd love to EQ... But idk how to even from a pc. I have windows 7,but idk what a good program to use, to put out bitperfect and also that does EQ nicely...


Or even how to use that program


----------



## Music Alchemist

naivesound said:


> I'd love to EQ... But idk how to even from a pc. I have windows 7,but idk what a good program to use, to put out bitperfect and also that does EQ nicely...
> 
> Or even how to use that program


 
  
 My recommendations:
  
 Music player: http://foobar2000.org
  
 VST plugin: https://www.google.com/#f&q=foobar2000+vst+plugin
  
 Equalizers you can try:
 ToneBoosters Equalizer: http://www.toneboosters.com/download/
 Electri-Q: http://www.pcjv.de/vst-plugins/eqs-filters/electri-q/
  
 EQ guides:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/796791/the-most-reliable-easiest-way-to-eq-headphones-properly-to-achieve-the-most-ideal-sound-for-non-professionals
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/794467/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-2016-update
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/615417/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-advanced-tutorial-in-progress
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/587703/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-a-tutorial-part-2
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/413900/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-a-tutorial
  
 EQ presets for various headphones:
 http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/
 http://dalethorn.com/Headphone_Audioforge_Eq_App_Review.txt
  
 As for using all this software, there are tutorials everywhere online.


----------



## baritone

I just got my eq with emphirical  hard work and I just got the sound signature I like
 I use the parametric eq (not the normal eq)Jriver v22  to adjust mostly the 30 to 45 hrz and attenuating some 8-to 10 khz for my  shure se530 (with green filter)
 for me I have all the impact I need for sub like sound without destroying the music composition
 I am sure my personal setting will not be for others but it just work
 the use of specific eq frequencies do a better work that the santandart frequencies of a normal eq


----------



## jmills8

baritone said:


> I just got my eq with emphirical  hard work and I just got the sound signature I like
> I use the parametric eq (not the normal eq)Jriver v22  to adjust mostly the 30 to 45 hrz and attenuating some 8-to 10 khz for my  shure se530 (with green filter)
> for me I have all the impact I need for sub like sound without destroying the music composition
> I am sure my personal setting will not be for others but it just work
> the use of specific eq frequencies do a better work that the santandart frequencies of a normal eq


----------



## psikey

Confused, isn't the aim to get the music file/equipment to reproduce the sound as accurately as it was produced in the studio (singer/musicians) without colouration; emphasis or external interference (RF/noise) ?
  
 I'm no expert and not had resources to try lots of equipment like many on Head-fi (which is why I read on here a lot getting a broad range of views), but finally settled on my Mojo/SE846 combination which frankly amazes me. If I had more money I'd likely pursue a Hugo2/Nobel Kaiser Encore combination.
  
 Its only as I got more into audio I realised what I was missing and that low end is often just boom..boom base with mushy vocals & shrill highs. As other have said, I've never listened to as much music for pure pleasure (rather than background listening) since first getting the SE846's then the Mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

x relic x said:


> Contrary to what Chord has said my advice would be to not leave the battery near full charge for extended periods of time (weeks-months). This has been shown to reduce the total lifespan for lithium batteries, and I've personally experienced this with laptops and portable devices in the past.
> 
> Here is a link to an excellent read on lithium based battery lifespan and information on how to prolong it.
> 
> ...


 It depends as to the charging voltage be reducing the charging voltage by just one hundred millivolts you can considerably reduce the stress on the battery and thereby increase its life by a large amount.


----------



## qrtas

alexb73 said:


> In my case, Mojo started sounding just OK after 80 hours of run. Full break-in took about 250 hours.
> People speak that brain get used to sound...
> But I'm an audiophile with 18 years of experiences. And I know that I can't get used to bad sound. Besides that I didn't listen Mojo when it was running during break-in.




What Improvements did you hear after those many hours. I just got my mojo and I am very underwhelmed by the sound. My point of reference is a hifiman 901s. In fact, the idea was to replace the 901s with mojo/iPhone 7 combo, since I can stream tidal this way. The mojo sounds just ok, it doesn't have the dynamics and airiness I am used to.


----------



## daberti

grumpyoldguy said:


> Or very easy to drive headphones. My IEMs are ridiculously sensitive, so I have to dial in a lot of attenuation on the Mojo. I would rather keep the volume high on the Mojo and use an analog attenuator to lower the volume to a reasonable level.
> 
> Most of the coloration is the result of the headphones. I pick headphones that I like the sound of, and try to get devices that are completely flat in the rest of the chain.


 

 Yes Grumpy. I agree.
 In my case my everyday preferred are RHA T20i (reference filter) and Oppo PM3 (with Lavricables silver cable).
 Mojo makes both laking something, although being obviously a very good DAC/Amp combo.
  
 In my case I connected with a Silverdream cable (I didn't get a hold of Lavricables at that time) a Fostex HP-V1 hybrid amp. It seriously turned things into quite another ballgame.
 Soundstage impressively widened and deepened. I no longer needed to EQ the headphones at all. More detail, heavenly frequency spacing and instrument positioning.
 So, in the end, an amp chained with Mojo it is not necessarily ONLY a matter of additional power or of a change in the flavour of the audio rendition (darker etc).
  
 Not to you Grumpy, since you know this already


----------



## GreenBow

grumpyoldguy said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > OK then. However you didn't mention UAPP missing the first second of music. Therefor I am half assuming that it doesn't.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you. It sounds as though somehow UAPP doesn't need a second's silence added before newly manually selected tracks. I am thinking it might be something to do with UAPP being operated on OTG, and the UAPP knows to wait for hardware synchronisation. However I have no idea and am being totally optimistic about it.
  
 I was hoping someone could have answered it though given so many folk use phones as transports.
  
 Please if anyone knows:
  
 1. When using USB Audio player Pro, does it suffer from losing first second of manually selected tracks? (Can it be set right?)
 2. Do Sony DAPs with Mojo suffer losing first second of manually selected tracks?


----------



## zerolight

Sold my DFR. Ordered a Mojo. Eek!


----------



## psikey

greenbow said:


> Thank you. It sounds as though somehow UAPP doesn't need a second's silence added before newly manually selected tracks. I am thinking it might be something to do with UAPP being operated on OTG, and the UAPP knows to wait for hardware synchronisation. However I have no idea and am being totally optimistic about it.
> 
> I was hoping someone could have answered it though given so many folk use phones as transports.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just tried now. Just manually swapped from some tracks in same FLAC album then to a DSD track and didn't detect anything missing at the beginning. If there is anything missing its much less than a second.


----------



## zerolight

Any recommendations on cheap small lighting to usb adapter cables? I already have the USB3 CCK, but would like something smaller. The 3rd party ebay cables not working seems to be what's in this thread now?


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> The KTXPRO1 is even more comfortable in a few ways. It's much lighter. I don't feel the top of the headband pressing against my head. I can wear my glasses without them even touching the headphones. And the small pads rest against my ears in a way that I eventually barely notice I'm wearing them. (Unless I feel the need to push them closer to get a full seal, as I mentioned I sometimes do.)
> 
> I'm also not paranoid about damaging it or getting fingerprints on it. (In contrast, whenever I touch the HD 800, I move my hands slowly; otherwise, I might accidentally jab one of the more delicate parts. It's difficult to remove fingerprints from certain sections as well.)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Something really sturdy is Ultrasone signature dj if you want a HD800 that is sturdy and closed back.


----------



## obsidyen

Fostex TH-610 sounds excellent with Mojo...


----------



## Music Alchemist

mojo ideas said:


> It depends as to the charging voltage be reducing the charging voltage by just one hundred millivolts you can considerably reduce the stress on the battery and thereby increase its life by a large amount.


 
  
 Hi there. Do you have recommendations for charging units aside from a laptop?
  


qrtas said:


> What Improvements did you hear after those many hours. I just got my mojo and I am very underwhelmed by the sound. My point of reference is a hifiman 901s. In fact, the idea was to replace the 901s with mojo/iPhone 7 combo, since I can stream tidal this way. The mojo sounds just ok, it doesn't have the dynamics and airiness I am used to.


 
  
 Those are actually two of the first things I noticed with the Mojo. Here's my theory: The Mojo has more accurate dynamics. I say this because cheap DACs can easily have obnoxious, in your face type of impact/dynamics...but Chord DACs were meticulously designed to have much more accurate transients. When transients are better, it doesn't always sound faster or more impactful per se. Sometimes it can sound more mellow, depending on the recording.
  
 Check out this link which briefly touches upon this.
 http://web.archive.org/web/20160517105929/http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/chord-dac-technology.asp
  
 (FYI, the Mojo has 28,000 taps. Apparently it's around 52,000 taps but with half the clock speed of the Hugo.)
  
 Here are some other links with technical explanations about the advantages of Pulse Array technology and so on.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/1395#post_12262339
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/4515#post_12839928
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/800264/watts-up/120#post_12586725
  
 Basically, the more accurate timing provides a more refined sound, which, when compared to lesser DACs, can come off as less accurate to some, when in fact it is more accurate.
  
 That being said, Rob Watts did also state in interviews that he designed the Mojo to have a more euphonic character than their higher-end models. So it's certainly not the last word in accuracy. But I wouldn't be able to explain it all in a technical sense. You'd have to research his many posts for more insights into that.
  


dobrescu george said:


> Something really sturdy is Ultrasone signature dj if you want a HD800 that is sturdy and closed back.


 
  
 You and your Ultrasones.


----------



## GreenBow

psikey said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. It sounds as though somehow UAPP doesn't need a second's silence added before newly manually selected tracks. I am thinking it might be something to do with UAPP being operated on OTG, and the UAPP knows to wait for hardware synchronisation. However I have no idea and am being totally optimistic about it.
> ...


 
  
 Thank you too psikey. Maybe UAPP OTG makes the music wait until the hardware synchronises then. 
  
 (I was panicking since PC USB needs a second's silence before newly manually selected tracks. Am looking for a transport. When I think about it, having read the whole thread. I don't recall anyone having reported the first second issue with Sony DAPs (or DAPs) either. I might be wrong though.)


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Hi there. Do you have recommendations for charging units aside from a laptop?
> 
> 
> Those are actually two of the first things I noticed with the Mojo. Here's my theory: The Mojo has more accurate dynamics. I say this because cheap DACs can easily have obnoxious, in your face type of impact/dynamics...but Chord DACs were meticulously designed to have much more accurate transients. When transients are better, it doesn't always sound faster or more impactful per se. Sometimes it can sound more mellow, depending on the recording.
> ...


 
  
 I have tried to find the post that normally gets used as the reply for this type of question, but no success.
  
 The feedback from Mojo users is that the standard Samsung and iPhone chargers are popular (I use a Samsung), plus the Anker brand of usb charging stations.
  
 There is a lot of info in post #3 about http://Battery & Charging (Click to hide) , based on the combined experience of users. Not only must the charger deliver a minimum of 1A (not all chargers with a 1A spec actually deliver 1A, and neither do many laptop ports), but it should ideally produce little/no ripple voltage, because this ripple makes the inductors in the mojo charging circuit buzz, which many users find annoying.
  
 That link also contains references to the way that some chargers reduce the rate of charging, as the mojo nears full charge - so a planned 4 hour charge can take all night, etc.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> I have tried to find the post that normally gets used as the reply for this type of question, but no success.
> 
> The feedback from Mojo users is that the standard Samsung and iPhone chargers are popular (I use a Samsung), plus the Anker brand of usb charging stations.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wonder how much of the Mojo's lifespan I'd kill off if I continued charging it with my laptop. I guess no one knows for sure since it hasn't been around for long enough. At any rate, I turn it off while charging and only listen to music on battery power.


----------



## Mediahound

zerolight said:


> Any recommendations on cheap small lighting to usb adapter cables? I already have the USB3 CCK, but would like something smaller. The 3rd party ebay cables not working seems to be what's in this thread now?


 

 I recently got this one, and surprisingly, it works perfectly with my iPhone 7 Plus: 
  
 http://amzn.to/2ilm2Q1
  
 It's a nice slim form factor too.


----------



## psikey

greenbow said:


> Thank you too psikey. Maybe UAPP OTG makes the music wait until the hardware synchronises then.
> 
> (I was panicking since PC USB needs a second's silence before newly manually selected tracks. Am looking for a transport. When I think about it, having read the whole thread. I don't recall anyone having reported the first second issue with Sony DAPs (or DAPs) either. I might be wrong though.)


 

 I thought it was only Foobar2000 that has the issue?  Works no problem with my PC using JRiver Media Center.


----------



## Music Alchemist

greenbow said:


> (I was panicking since PC USB needs a second's silence before newly manually selected tracks. Am looking for a transport. When I think about it, having read the whole thread. I don't recall anyone having reported the first second issue with Sony DAPs (or DAPs) either. I might be wrong though.)


 


psikey said:


> I thought it was only Foobar2000 that has the issue?  Works no problem with my PC using JRiver Media Center.


 
  
 Yeah, I read about JRiver not having the skipping. HQPlayer is also fine. But some other players do have the issue, including JPLAYmini. The "Affix silence" plugin (with half a second of silence configured before tracks) fixed it in foobar2000. (Though now there's half a second of silence after playlist tracks.)


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> I wonder how much of the Mojo's lifespan I'd kill off if I continued charging it with my laptop. I guess no one knows for sure since it hasn't been around for long enough. At any rate, I turn it off while charging and only listen to music on battery power.


 
  
http://Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24/7? (Click to show)
  
http://What happens when you charge and listen at the same time? (Click to show)
  
 Generally ok, but for charging and listening at the same time, fully charge the mojo first, then the mojo is just trickle charging whilst you listen - and so runs much cooler (this may not benefit the battery much, but it probably extends the life of the other electronics, plus it helps to ensure that the thermal cutout switches do not operate during a listening session when the weather is hot).


----------



## Deftone

psikey said:


> Confused, isn't the aim to get the music file/equipment to reproduce the sound as accurately as it was produced in the studio (singer/musicians) without colouration; emphasis or external interference (RF/noise) ?
> 
> I'm no expert and not had resources to try lots of equipment like many on Head-fi (which is why I read on here a lot getting a broad range of views), but finally settled on my Mojo/SE846 combination which frankly amazes me. If I had more money I'd likely pursue a Hugo2/Nobel Kaiser Encore combination.
> 
> Its only as I got more into audio I realised what I was missing and that low end is often just boom..boom base with mushy vocals & shrill highs. As other have said, I've never listened to as much music for pure pleasure (rather than background listening) since first getting the SE846's then the Mojo.




The se846 could have been end game for me, amazing layered textured bass, excellent mid range but the highs got a little hard sounding sometimes and they had a nasty drop off leaving it sounding muted and boxed in.


----------



## NaiveSound

when in foobar there is a loud click when you go to the next song...


----------



## Music Alchemist

naivesound said:


> when in foobar there is a loud click when you go to the next song...


 
  
 Can you list the equipment you are using?
  
 Does it occur with both lossy and lossless files?
  
 (I never experienced this click, and I've been using foobar2000 for years.)


----------



## Deftone

28k taps? Hmm I thought mojo was running 52,000 at half speed...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> Hey buddy, Could you please share your current Audio setup, if you don't mind




It's listed in my profile, have fun.


----------



## GreenBow

psikey said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you too psikey. Maybe UAPP OTG makes the music wait until the hardware synchronises then.
> ...


 
  
 In JRiver Tools>Settings>Play silence at start-up for hardware synchronisation> 1 sec.
  
 That's how I had to set it. Without that, I was skipping the start of a track manually selected.
  
 Apparently if a PC or laptop is connected to the Mojo by optical, there is no skipping a half-second issue.


----------



## Music Alchemist

greenbow said:


> In JRiver Tools>Settings>Play silence at start-up for hardware synchronisation> 1 sec.
> 
> That's how I had to set it. Without that, I was skipping the start of a track manually selected.
> 
> Apparently if a PC or laptop is connected to the Mojo by optical, there is no skipping a half-second issue.


 
  
 Can you set it to half a second in JRiver? That's what I set in foobar2000, and it worked like a charm.
  
 Speaking of other cables...I could connect to the coax input with an analog cable. That would combine the onboard DAC of my laptop with the Mojo. Might sound worse than just the Mojo, and not something I would normally want to do, but it's something interesting to try. I used to use analog cables to connect my computer to amps and DAC/amps.


----------



## x RELIC x

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






music alchemist said:


> Hi there. Do you have recommendations for charging units aside from a laptop?
> 
> 
> Those are actually two of the first things I noticed with the Mojo. Here's my theory: The Mojo has more accurate dynamics. I say this because cheap DACs can easily have obnoxious, in your face type of impact/dynamics...but Chord DACs were meticulously designed to have much more accurate transients. When transients are better, it doesn't always sound faster or more impactful per se. Sometimes it can sound more mellow, depending on the recording.
> ...






Music Alchemist, correction, the Mojo has 48000 TAPs, but is run at about half the clock speed as the Hugo1 for comparable performance. Yes, Mojo is smoother than Hugo but Rob says it's down to other things. I'm guessing it's the lower lower noise floor modulation which creates a smoother sound as he's talked about in the past (I'm guessing here as to the exact reason).


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> 28k taps? Hmm I thought mojo was running 52,000 at half speed...


 


x relic x said:


> correction, the Mojo has 48000 TAPs, but is run at about half the clock speed as the Hugo1 for comparable performance.


 
  
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/e/e1/e1cfd2ea_Slide4.jpeg
  
 This says the Hugo is 26,000 taps. I may have made a mistake with the 28,000 number. There are slightly different numbers published out there, after all, and just in the last two quotes, one says 52,000 and the other 48,000.
  
 Do you have any links pertaining to the exact number of taps, speed, etc. just for reference?


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> http://cdn.head-fi.org/e/e1/e1cfd2ea_Slide4.jpeg
> 
> This says the Hugo is 26,000 taps. I may have made a mistake with the 28,000 number. There are slightly different numbers published out there, after all, and just in the last two quotes, one says 52,000 and the other 48,000.
> 
> Do you have any links pertaining to the exact number of taps, speed, etc. just for reference?


 
 Chord were very coy about revealing the exact number of Mojo taps for many months.
  
 Then they eventually revealed that the Mojo had approximately twice as many taps as Hugo/Hugo TT/2Qute, but operating at approximately half the speed, in order to achieve approximately the same 'equivalent' taps as Hugo/Hugo TT/2Qute, but with much reduced power consumption (to enable mobile use).


----------



## canali

interesting is Linn's opposition to MQA (below) ...
 Darko says Linn's position is similar to that of Schiit.
*Why MQA looks bad for music* http://forums.linn.co.uk/bb/showthread.php?tid=35624
 still so early...guess we'll find out more as the yr unfolds.


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> http://cdn.head-fi.org/e/e1/e1cfd2ea_Slide4.jpeg
> 
> This says the Hugo is 26,000 taps. I may have made a mistake with the 28,000 number. There are slightly different numbers published out there, after all, and just in the last two quotes, one says 52,000 and the other 48,000.
> 
> Do you have any links pertaining to the exact number of taps, speed, etc. just for reference?




Oops, I goofed. Yup the Mojo apparently has around 52000 TAPs, not 48000... but no _exact number_ has been released that I can find (don't know why I said 48000). Apologies. :redface:

Anyway, Mojo has about twice as much as Hugo's 26000. Info conveniently gathered by Mython here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27915#post_13123074


----------



## musickid

just like to check two basic points
  
 do all chargers automatically switch off once the mojo becomes fully charged? assuming the mojo is off while charging.
  
 does anyone have experience of intona plus mojo especially SQ improvement here? would this be the only way to fully provide galvanic isolation to the mojo to include usb 2.0 high speed and is this necessary or overkill?


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> interesting is Linn's opposition to MQA (below) ...Darko says it's position is similar to that of Schiit.
> *Why MQA looks bad for music* http://forums.linn.co.uk/bb/showthread.php?tid=35624
> still so early...guess we'll find out more as the yr unfolds.


 
  
 the more i read about it the more i realise im really not interested in this MQA business, CD quality sounds incredible through chord dacs & theres the fact after many listening comparisons i cant hear the difference between 16/44 and 24/192 or upwards.
  
 i have all the albums i want on cd 400+ and im not keen on streaming "renting"
  
 but i suppose its exciting for some people i just dont see the appeal


----------



## canali

>


 
 Quote: 





deftone said:


> the more i read about it the more i realise im really not interested in this MQA business, CD quality sounds incredible through chord dacs & theres the fact after many listening comparisons i cant hear the difference between 16/44 and 24/192 or upwards.
> 
> i have all the albums i want on cd 400+ and im not keen on streaming "renting"
> 
> but i suppose its exciting for some people i just dont see the appeal


 
  
 easy to see the appeal. kindly have a read.
  
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/06/tidal-hifi-puts-a-cd-store-in-your-house/*
[size=24.57px]Tidal Hifi puts a CD store in your house[/size] Darko looks at value and cost comparison against his own cd stash.
 he once had a collection of some 5000 cds...
 cost @ average $10/cd = *$50k *(5000 x $10/cd)... even at $25k that is _alot. _
 then tabulate the additional expenses of upgrading to new 'remasters' etc as they come out.
  and his point: how many did he truly listen to of that large collection?
 also no storage space needed.
 and best of all: the advantage of being able to _discover new music_ with access to millions of albums/artists.
  
 like many, I do both
 (have Tidal and also buy...but now less frequently buy).
  
 and yes, it's Friday, so very much Cheers!


----------



## rbalcom

canali said:


> interesting is Linn's opposition to MQA (below) ...Darko says it's position is similar to that of Schiit.
> *Why MQA looks bad for music* http://forums.linn.co.uk/bb/showthread.php?tid=35624
> still so early...guess we'll find out more as the yr unfolds.



Interesting article with regards to the potential impact to the music industry. My understanding of the initial benefit of MQA was smaller file size for streaming which allowed those who wanted to stream high resolution music to do so. How well it is accepted will depend on a number of factors most likely led by cost and the desire to stream high resolution music. I don't really see it forcing out the existing options and if it creates a third pricing level its success will be dependent on the end user's perception of its value. I guess only time will tell, but for now, streaming Tidal Master tracks to my Mojo sounds really good to me.


----------



## jwbrent

rbalcom said:


> Interesting article with regards to the potential impact to the music industry. My understanding of the initial benefit of MQA was smaller file size for streaming which allowed those who wanted to stream high resolution music to do so. How well it is accepted will depend on a number of factors most likely led by cost and the desire to stream high resolution music. I don't really see it forcing out the existing options and if it creates a third pricing level its success will be dependent on the end user's perception of its value. I guess only time will tell, but for now, streaming Tidal Master tracks to my Mojo sounds really good to me.




Same here.


----------



## NaiveSound

Do you guys think half of mojo owners use an amp with it? This whole amp + Mojo got me curious, but I have no store nearby to have a listen, I wonder about you guys...


----------



## GreenBow

naivesound said:


> Do you guys think half of mojo owners use an amp with it? This whole amp + Mojo got me curious, but I have no store nearby to have a listen, I wonder about you guys...


 
  
 For me, there is no need for an amp on a Chord DAC unless you are using speakers.


----------



## Boerd

naivesound said:


> Do you guys think half of mojo owners use an amp with it? This whole amp + Mojo got me curious, but I have no store nearby to have a listen, I wonder about you guys...


 

 ​Mojo is quite powerful. I have a LCD-4 - no problems. You don't need another amp when you have your mojo


----------



## Music Alchemist

Just discovered that with hi-res files, inserting 500 milliseconds (half a second) of silence before manually selected tracks in foobar2000 is insufficient. Part of the beginning is still cut off. Looks like 800 milliseconds works.


----------



## NaiveSound

music alchemist said:


> Just discovered that with hi-res files, inserting 500 milliseconds (half a second) of silence before manually selected tracks in foobar2000 is insufficient. Part of the beginning is still cut off. Looks like 800 milliseconds works.




How does 1 do that, Insert myself in foobar


----------



## Music Alchemist

naivesound said:


> How does 1 do that, Insert myself in foobar


 
  
 You want to insert _yourself_ into a music player? Man, not even I ever thought of that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 I touched upon it in a previous post, but will give you a brief tutorial here.
  
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dsp_silence
  
 Click Download on that page and download it to your desktop. Open foobar2000. Click File, Preferences, Components, Install... Locate the file and double-click it. Click Apply, then OK. The program will restart. Click File, Preferences, DSP Manager. On the right, click Affix silence, then the left arrow. Click Affix silence on the left, then Configure selected. In the left field, type in 800. Then click OK and OK again. You're done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 P.S. I grew up in Virginia!


----------



## guido

quick question...will the Fiio L19 Lightning cable work between the iPhone 6 and the Mojo?
  
 Any other alternatives?


----------



## miketlse

guido said:


> quick question...will the Fiio L19 Lightning cable work between the iPhone 6 and the Mojo?
> 
> Any other alternatives?


 
  
@Mython has tried to capture all the combined user experience in post #3.
  
 This is the section relating to cables and idevices  http://Connecting Mojo to iDevices (Click to show)
  
 Some cables have proved reliable, others work intermittantly, and the ones that don't work have been excluded.
 A word of caution - many cables seem to be at the mercy of Apple OS updates - they stop working if a beta version update is downloaded, and start working again when the full release update is installed. 
  
 Hope this helps.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

x relic x said:


> Anyway, Mojo has about twice as much as Hugo's 26000. Info conveniently gathered by Mython here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27915#post_13123074




I never got a straight answer, but the trail of clues led me to believe that they both implement the same filter, but structured differently to leverage resource sharing (in Hugo's case) or power savings (with a lower clock rate, in Mojo's case). 

So both still have 52k coefficients (seems unnecesary, but who am I to question), but Hugo is able time multiplex two sets of 26k coefficients into shared multipliers... In order to keep up with the input data rate to this filter, you would need to clock this logic at twice the speed... otherwise you lose data. 

Similarly, in Mojo, the 52k coefficients are processed using twice as many multipliers as Hugo, eliminating the need to run the clock twice as fast. You still could, of course, but there would be one clock cycle between valid data into the filter... Instead of having that idle time, you can reduce the clock rate so you're still processing data every clock cycle and use less power by clocking the data at a slower rate. It's a tradeoff of area for power utilization. 

Of course in both cases some serialization is necessary, since even 26k multipliers is more than any current FPGA can support, and the corresponding adder tree would require an excessive number of pipeline stages.


----------



## guido

miketlse said:


> @Mython has tried to capture all the combined user experience in post #3.
> 
> This is the section relating to cables and idevices  http://Connecting Mojo to iDevices (Click to show)
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you kind sir


----------



## capnjack

obsidyen said:


> Fostex TH-610 sounds excellent with Mojo...




So does the T50rp mk3 with Mojo/M1


----------



## tunes

I have the HEK 1000 and don't beleive the Mojo can drive these planars loud and impactful enough to appreciate their true potential. Furthermore, for portable use need to stack with a storage device to feed it the flax audio files for playback and don't want to use my iPhone with limited memory. So is the Astell&Kern AK380 Copper + AMP // High Resolution Music Player w/ AMP at a rediculous price of $4,999.00 my only option for traveling with my HEL 1000???


----------



## jmills8

tunes said:


> I have the HEK 1000 and don't beleive the Mojo can drive these planars loud and impactful enough to appreciate their true potential. Furthermore, for portable use need to stack with a storage device to feed it the flax audio files for playback and don't want to use my iPhone with limited memory. So is the Astell&Kern AK380 Copper + AMP // High Resolution Music Player w/ AMP at a rediculous price of $4,999.00 my only option for traveling with my HEL 1000???


Thay AK amp is not that strong.


----------



## Duncan

I'm puzzled, with my first USB C OTG cable as to why my LG G5 defaults (even if selecting otherwise) to trying to charge the Mojo, even though it neither accepts or draws power from the USB input. 

Wish I had a good enough memory to hear if there is any audio difference between USB C/3 and USB 2.


----------



## jarnopp

grumpyoldguy said:


> I never got a straight answer, but the trail of clues led me to believe that they both implement the same filter, but structured differently to leverage resource sharing (in Hugo's case) or power savings (with a lower clock rate, in Mojo's case).
> 
> So both still have 52k coefficients (seems unnecesary, but who am I to question), but Hugo is able time multiplex two sets of 26k coefficients into shared multipliers... In order to keep up with the input data rate to this filter, you would need to clock this logic at twice the speed... otherwise you lose data.
> 
> ...




What about 1,015,808 taps.? http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/product/blu-mk-2/


----------



## BattousaiX26

Anyone has solution for overheating of mojo?


----------



## psikey

battousaix26 said:


> Anyone has solution for overheating of mojo?


 
  
 Have two Mojo's and not had any overheating. Could you have a faulty one or is it just really hot where you live.


----------



## theveterans

psikey said:


> Have two Mojo's and not had any overheating. Could you have a faulty one or is it just really hot where you live.


 
  
 In PH, without AC, Mojo will likely overheat. Best way is to add copper heatsinks for better heat dissipation.


----------



## miketlse

battousaix26 said:


> Anyone has solution for overheating of mojo?


 
  
http://Mojo sometimes runs hot - is this OK? (Click to show)
  

stand mojo on its side
If charging and listening at the same time, then fully charge the Mojo first, so that the battery will then only trickle charge (and run cooler)


----------



## BattousaiX26

miketlse said:


> http://Mojo sometimes runs hot - is this OK? (Click to show)
> 
> 
> stand mojo on its side
> If charging and listening at the same time, then fully charge the Mojo first, so that the battery will then only trickle charge (and run cooler)


 
 Thanks I'll try your suggestion


----------



## almarti

jmills8 said:


> Thay AK amp is not that strong.



And Mojo is able to move MrSpeakers Ether Flow to get almost all potemtial?


----------



## jmills8

almarti said:


> And Mojo is able to move MrSpeakers Ether Flow to get almost all potemtial?


Nope.


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> @Mython
> has tried to capture all the combined user experience in post #3.
> 
> This is the section relating to cables and idevices  http://Connecting Mojo to iDevices (Click to show)
> ...




By the way and I am sure this has been asked and answered, could you please provide with URL of cable USB-C to micro USB to connect OnePlus 3 to Mojo?
Does anyone tested OnePlus 3 with Mojo? If so, which app: UAPP needed?, Tidal directly?
Thanks


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> By the way and I am sure this has been asked and answered, could you please provide with URL of cable USB-C to micro USB to connect OnePlus 3 to Mojo?
> Does anyone tested OnePlus 3 with Mojo? If so, which app: UAPP needed?, Tidal directly?
> Thanks


 

http://Does your transport device use a Type-C USB connector? (Click to show)


----------



## Music Alchemist

tunes said:


> I have the HEK 1000 and don't beleive the Mojo can drive these planars loud and impactful enough to appreciate their true potential.


 
  
 The HE1000 (original version, at least) has soft impact even from the 430HAD, which is $4,300 and outputs up to 8 watts at 50 ohms.
  
 The lack of impact is not the Mojo's fault. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


battousaix26 said:


> Anyone has solution for overheating of mojo?


 
  
 Not sure if this will help, but if you charge it while it's off and listen to music without charging it at the same time, you'll keep the temperature to a minimum.


----------



## BattousaiX26

music alchemist said:


> The HE1000 (original version, at least) has soft impact even from the 430HAD, which is $4,300 and outputs up to 8 watts at 50 ohms.
> 
> The lack of impact is not the Mojo's fault.
> 
> ...


 
 I am using the Mojo as Desktop DAC so I would be charging it all the time. So far it is not overheating when I let it stand on its side like miketlse suggested .


----------



## harpo1

battousaix26 said:


> I am using the Mojo as Desktop DAC so I would be charging it all the time. So far it is not overheating when I let it stand on its side like miketlse suggested .


 
 Make sure it's fully charged before using it in a desktop setup and you shouldn't have any issues with heat.


----------



## BattousaiX26

harpo1 said:


> Make sure it's fully charged before using it in a desktop setup and you shouldn't have any issues with heat.


 
 Yes I always make sure its fully charge. Hopefully it wont overheat again now that it is standing on its side.


----------



## Music Alchemist

battousaix26 said:


> I am using the Mojo as Desktop DAC so I would be charging it all the time. So far it is not overheating when I let it stand on its side like miketlse suggested .


 


battousaix26 said:


> Yes I always make sure its fully charge. Hopefully it wont overheat again now that it is standing on its side.


 
  
 If it does overheat again, you could always time your listening sessions in a way that enables you to charge it while it's off and listen to music while it's not charging.
  
 By the way, I like your user name inspired by Rurouni Kenshin!


----------



## Arpiben

almarti said:


> And Mojo is able to move MrSpeakers Ether Flow to get almost all potemtial?



I have no idea about Ether C's full potential.
Anyhow, without clipping, Mojo brings them at +119dBSpl at Line Level Out +1 dB/click.
Whatever kind of music you are listening to, you have more than enough headroom.

N.B. I am enjoying my ETHER C 1.1 99% at 35-40dB under line level.


----------



## TG04

canali said:


> interesting is Linn's opposition to MQA (below) ...
> Darko says Linn's position is similar to that of Schiit.
> *Why MQA looks bad for music* http://forums.linn.co.uk/bb/showthread.php?tid=35624
> still so early...guess we'll find out more as the yr unfolds.


 
 True enough.  It is not hard, however, to understand why the manufacturers of expensive equipment and overpriced downloads are quivering in their boots when faced with something that actually delivers on its promise of better sound.  Who will pay for their Ferraris now…  

  

 What I do not quite get is why why J River Media Center is adopting this very same attitude when Audionirvana has embraced the new technology and partnered with Tidal to make it available.  Unfortunately, you need to switch to Apple to advantage of this combined platform.

  
 Yes, I agree it hurts to admit you been sold a bill of goods any number of times already, think GoldCD, HDCD, SACD, etc.  And yes, personally I would not dream of paying for new downloads of the same old, same old even if did sound a 1000% better.  However, a subscription basis seems somewhat more palatable, after all, you get access to an awful lot of content you probably did not have before 
  
 TG


----------



## DJ The Rocket

x relic x said:


> The Mojo alone will not be anywhere powerful enough to drive the Bose 2.2 (10W minimum spec), never mind adding a sub-woofer. You need a speaker amp to drive the Bose speakers and sub-woofer, then you use the Mojo as the DAC feeding the power amp from the Mojo's analogue output.




Thanks for the reply, but that's really not what I asked. Just pretend that I'm using some other kind of speakers that meet your criteria, if that's what you need to do. I need help because I'm confused about the correct way to wire active and passive speakers in the same system, with the limitations of the analog output from the Mojo--by limitations, I'm not referring to power availability, I just mean that I don't have a dedicated sub out jack on the back of the receiver. 

So since my main speakerss are passive and my sub is active, how do I feed both from the Mojo?


----------



## NaiveSound

I hear around a lot, usually in other dac threads or video review/written reviews, that mojo lacks in the treble department, I feel it's fine, I definitely think that is mainly a responsibility of a headphone other than dac, but what do I know? 

I hear that others *fix* mojo treble *problems* with an amp or just switch to a different dac. Prior to mojo I only had Daps, and while each had its own middle changed sound (with same headphones) I felt that most major sound change was headphones/iem ((( I find high end iems to have far better imaging/separation/treble extention over high end headphones... But I guess that's just me. 

Anyways... What do you guys think about mojos top end?

Is lacking? Is it recessed? Is it natural? Is it colored?


----------



## Music Alchemist

naivesound said:


> I hear around a lot, usually in other dac threads or video review/written reviews, that mojo lacks in the treble department, I feel it's fine, I definitely think that is mainly a responsibility of a headphone other than dac, but what do I know?
> 
> I hear that others *fix* mojo treble *problems* with an amp or just switch to a different dac. Prior to mojo I only had Daps, and while each had its own middle changed sound (with same headphones) I felt that most major sound change was headphones/iem ((( I find high end iems to have far better imaging/separation/treble extention over high end headphones... But I guess that's just me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 In some measurements it's entirely neutral and in others it rolls off beyond 10 kHz. (I'm not sure what to make of that.)
  
 http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements
 http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62-cd-reviews/776-chord-mojo-review.html?start=5
 http://ohm-image.net/data/audio/rmaa-chord-mojo-24-bit
  
 Anyway, the Mojo sounds fantastic to me. But if you have a major problem with the frequency response of a headphone, the Mojo isn't going to fix it; that's what EQ is for.


----------



## GreenBow

battousaix26 said:


> I am using the Mojo as Desktop DAC so I would be charging it all the time. So far it is not overheating when I let it stand on its side like miketlse suggested .


 
  
 Yeah if you charge it fully first then leave it plugged in, it will remain cooler. It alternates between running purely from battery. Then when the battery level drops a bit, the Mojo starts taking charge from the charger, (charging Mojo and playing). It cycles between battery and charger about every ten minutes, thus allowing for cooler running.
  
 Then as some folk found you can put it on its side.
  
 However I would advise you rethink. I have found that I am much happier charging it overnight, then playing it from battery during the day. I am more at peace knowing that the battery will not suffer from being fully charged all the time. ... If e.g. I might have run my Mojo down to half, then forget to charge it next night, it's no problem. I can charge and play for a bit, then charge while not playing music.
  
 I basically live around Mojo's characteristics, rather than making the Mojo live with me.
  
 I know that Rob Watts told us it should be fine to leave the battery topped up. Meaning the charger plugged in and on all the time. However the general opinion of batteries is that this is not a good idea. I know Rob knows his stuff, and product. Yet some folk have returned their Mojos with battery issues, after leaving them on charger all the time. It's possible the two factors are not related, but it worries me.
  
 In the end though, eight hours play time is enough for me for one day. If I need more I can charge and play for a while. I use another DAC on my PC for PC gaming now. Shame that really because the Mojo was a stunning gaming DAC. I still might go back to it for gaming. My other DAC is doing a great job though.
  
 I have no issue with leaving the charger on overnight, on the Mojo. When I wake up, and the Mojo is fully charged, the charger is cool. Meaning that the Mojo has done its job of disconnecting the charging circuit when the Mojo battery is full. The Mojo is then used during the day, so the battery is not stressed by being at full charge for ages.
  
 Up to you.


----------



## x RELIC x

almarti said:


> And Mojo is able to move MrSpeakers Ether Flow to get almost all potemtial?





jmills8 said:


> Nope.




The question is, how would you define "true potential" for you? I have the Cavalli Liquid Gold (LAu), which is a 9W balanced amplifier that synergizes very well with Mr.Speakers headphones, and I own the ETHER Flow. When I drive the ETHER Flow with the LAu I hear more bass and slightly wider soundstage than with the Mojo alone. I'm using maybe 1/16th of the volume on the LAu with the ETHER Flow to reach my desired SPL. The ETHER Flow simply doesn't 'care' about the extra available volume on the LAu that is isn't being fed. 

Now, with the Mojo I listen at double red on the volume balls with the ETHER Flow to reach approximately the same SPL which leaves plenty of room to spare on the total volume range. The ETHER Flow also doesn't 'care' about the extra available volume from the Mojo. From the Mojo I hear less bass impact and a reduced soundstage compared to the LAu, but I also hear more nuance and better detail. This is the same as with every headphone I own, whether they are easier to drive or more difficult. With the LAu in the mix it adds it's own flavour to everything and with the Mojo the headphones have more of an individual sound signature from one another. 

It's also a similar situation with the Chord DAVE I own, which is closer to the Mojo in regard to tonal balance than the LAu when driving headphones. With the LAu added to the DAVE it's the same thing... that is, the LAu adds it's own flavour to the mix, but the DAVE is certainly more than capable to drive the ETHER Flow.

The Mojo is quite capable to drive the ETHER Flow, easily from a power perspective, and Mr.Speakers finds the Mojo to drive the ETHER Flow great as well, so it all comes down to what you are looking for with amplification. Do you want more transparency with your headphones, or do you want to hear the synergy with the amp? 

The choice is entirely up to you for your preferences.


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> In some measurements it's entirely neutral and in others it rolls off beyond 10 kHz. (I'm not sure what to make of that.)
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements
> http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62-cd-reviews/776-chord-mojo-review.html?start=5
> ...




Rob mentioned that the standard way of doing measurements aquires the wrong frequency amplitude at the wrong time if not accounting for the 25ms delay from the Mojo. He said that an 8 Ohm load reduces the frequency by only -0.3dB @10kHz, and 16 Ohm load is -0.1dB @ 10kHz, so some measurements may differ from others depending on the measuring method. This, apparently, is a result of simplifying the analogue out to just one OP stage with the Mojo. I wonder if Hugo has similar discrepancies in measurements.

There's no denying the Mojo sounds smoother/warmer than many portable devices, including the Hugo1.


----------



## betula

greenbow said:


> Yeah if you charge it fully first then leave it plugged in, it will remain cooler. It alternates between running purely from battery. Then when the battery level drops a bit, the Mojo starts taking charge from the charger, (charging Mojo and playing). It cycles between battery and charger about every ten minutes, thus allowing for cooler running.
> 
> Then as some folk found you can put it on its side.
> 
> ...


 

 I follow the exact same routine with my second Mojo, after I had to return the first one due to battery issues. It may or may not have anything to do with the fact, I kept my first Mojo plugged in 24/7, and I do trust what Rob says, but decided to stay on the safe side this time.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I hear around a lot, usually in other dac threads or video review/written reviews, that mojo lacks in the treble department, I feel it's fine, I definitely think that is mainly a responsibility of a headphone other than dac, but what do I know?
> 
> I hear that others *fix* mojo treble *problems* with an amp or just switch to a different dac. Prior to mojo I only had Daps, and while each had its own middle changed sound (with same headphones) I felt that most major sound change was headphones/iem ((( I find high end iems to have far better imaging/separation/treble extention over high end headphones... But I guess that's just me.
> 
> ...




That's a great question. Compared to the DAC-19 I owned, which is regarded as a warmer R2R DAC, the Mojo has a similar tonal balance. Compared to the HA-1 I used to own the Mojo sounds warmer than the overly bright (my opinion) HA-1. It comes down to what you are used to and what you consider neutral. Some see the Hugo as more neutral and the Mojo as too warm, some see the Hugo as bright and the Mojo just right. Without being in the studio and listening to the performance as it was recorded we can never tell which is 'correct'. At that point one's perspective and previous experience becomes the overriding yard stick.

Rob specifically said he tuned the Mojo to be smoother given its intended portable use, but since the DAVE is also warm compared to other DACs (to my ears) I wonder if the later WTA filter implementations are the real cause for the smoothness/warmth. I'm interested to read about the Hugo2, with its different filters, and how it sounds compared to Mojo and Hugo1.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> That's a great question. Compared to the DAC-19 I owned, which is regarded as a warmer R2R DAC, the Mojo has a similar tonal balance. Compared to the HA-1 I used to own the Mojo sounds warmer than the overly bright (my opinion) HA-1. It comes down to what you are used to and what you consider neutral. Some see the Hugo as more neutral and the Mojo as too warm, some see the Hugo as bright and the Mojo just right. Without being in the studio and listening to the performance as it was recorded we can never tell which is 'correct'. At that point one's perspective and previous experience becomes the overriding yard stick.
> 
> Rob specifically said he tuned the Mojo to be smoother given its intended portable use, but since the DAVE is also warm compared to other DACs (to my ears) I wonder if the later WTA filter implementations are the real cause for the smoothness/warmth. I'm interested to read about the Hugo2, with its different filters, and how it sounds compared to Mojo and Hugo1.




Does a *brighter* dac/amp elevate the top end? Does it suppress low end?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Here's a photo I took with a crappy camera. (Disregard the inaccurate watermark.)


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> In some measurements it's entirely neutral and in others it rolls off beyond 10 kHz. (I'm not sure what to make of that.)
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements
> http://www.hi-fiworld.co.uk/index.php/cd-dvd-blu-ray/62-cd-reviews/776-chord-mojo-review.html?start=5
> ...


 
 Rob Watts answer
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27090#post_13075894


----------



## miketlse

battousaix26 said:


> Yes I always make sure its fully charge. Hopefully it wont overheat again now that it is standing on its side.


 
 Hopefully you will now be ok.
  
 It is midwinter in europe, so I presume that it the warmest part of the year in the Phillipines - so if you do still experience any problems, then maybe a bit of experimentation with using Mojo mainly during the cooler parts of the day.


----------



## Pictograms

Dont know anyone replied to you... But i would try cleaning the port, if dust/dirt gets built up then the cables wont sit in fully.
Im a baker and the flour/dust build up over a day or two can stop usb cables locking.
Whoops, meant to reply to someone wondering.about a loose usb port.....well cant find the post now


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> Rob mentioned that the standard way of doing measurements aquires the wrong frequency amplitude at the wrong time if not accounting for the 25ms delay from the Mojo. He said that an 8 Ohm load reduces the frequency by only -0.3dB @10kHz, and 16 Ohm load is -0.1dB @ 10kHz, so some measurements may differ from others depending on the measuring method. This, apparently, is a result of simplifying the analogue out to just one OP stage with the Mojo. I wonder if Hugo has similar discrepancies in measurements.
> 
> There's no denying the Mojo sounds smoother/warmer than many portable devices, including the Hugo1.


 


miketlse said:


> Rob Watts answer
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27090#post_13075894


 
  
 Ah, so I presume the aforementioned delay is the cause of it taking a moment longer to resume playback when I skip to part of a track, even when the track has been loaded into memory in foobar2000.
  
 As for smoothness/warmness...I read some of @Rob Watts' posts about how certain configurations of the WTA filter and such ended up making the sound that way with the Mojo. I don't recall the details, so if anyone has links pertaining to that, it would be helpful.
  
 All the technical information he's shared is fascinating, but spread out in random posts, making it difficult to find and digest. I really hope he writes a book someday covering it all.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Does a *brighter* dac/amp elevate the top end? Does it suppress low end?




It depends on the DAC, but you'd be hard pressed to find one that doesn't measure flat with regard primary frequency response. You've been on this thread long enough to have read Rob's conclusions about substrate noise and noise floor modulation spicing up the sound and adding a hardness/brightness to the sound that is _perceived_ as more detail. Conversely he's observed that a lack of noise floor modulation results in a smoother/warmer sound. These things usually aren't measured at all so the outward appearance is that all DACs measure the same (primary frequency response) so they should all sound the same.. flat. Obviously this isn't the case and many users report different sound from different DACs. 

There are other considerations in the DAC that have an effect on what we hear from their output. For example, when Rob increased timing accuracy with the DAVE he found that it brightened the sound, and added balance to the smoothness/darkness (too dark) that he was getting by reducing noise floor modulation. DAC filters also have a perceived difference in the sound. If you haven't, I suggest reading what he's observed on the matter with regard to his DACs and you can draw your own conclusions from there. I'm only sharing a very brief summary of what I've read from his posts.

Also, there is the output stage to consider. With amps there is also a lot to consider as far as how the sound is perceived, like, for example, second order harmonic distortion that warms up the sound. With Rob's designs he tries to keep the analogue output as simple and transparent as he possibly can so many find his output stages to sound thin/analytical compared to other amps, but this is supposedly from a relative lack of harmonic distortion with his designs and technically not a lack of power for many headphones (within the Mojo's drive ability). 

On the other hand many find the Mojo to be smooth/warm. With the Mojo the measured frequency response does show a small roll off at the high end with very low impedance loads, there's no question there. However, it's a very small roll off that should be minimal and not of too much concern (again, with very low impedance loads like the SE846 and CA Andromeda IEMs). Rob has repeatedly said the warmth of the Mojo is mostly down to 'other things' (he's never really _directly_ explained 'other things') and not really from the minor roll off with very low impedance loads.

Another consideration is the output impedance which will also alter the frequency response of the transducer if there is a mismatch. The lower the output impedance the better and the Mojo and Hugo1 have a 0.075 Ohm output impedance so, strictly speaking about output impedance, this is not really a factor. Other amps also demonstrate frequency changes with transducers with different loads so this not something new with the Mojo.

Anyway, all of this really is just to try to understand where the differences may be coming from. The conclusions that are made from individuals about neutrality are largely based on one's point of view and previous experience with different gear. At the end of the day nothing beats being able to listen to different gear and find the flavour that's best for you (even if that's no flavour at all).


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> Ah, so I presume the aforementioned delay is the cause of it taking a moment longer to resume playback when I skip to part of a track, even when the track has been loaded into memory in foobar2000.
> 
> As for smoothness/warmness...I read some of @Rob Watts
> ' posts about how certain configurations of the WTA filter and such ended up making the sound that way with the Mojo. I don't recall the details, so if anyone has links pertaining to that, it would be helpful.
> ...




The third post of this thread is a great resource. You can also read his blog thread 'Watts Up' here on Head Fi. You can also just go through All Posts by Rob Watts.

This post, specifically on perceived tonal balance, is interesting from Rob:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/11340#post_12341302




Spoiler: Perceived sound from Rob






rob watts said:


> I often think about this issue as yin-yang (dark-bright), and a good product has this in balance - but what the correct balance is does depend somewhat on taste!
> 
> So yin - dark - is in technical terms, happens with zero noise floor modulation. Conventional DAC's have enormous levels of noise floor modulation. This means noise (bright hiss) pumps up and down with the music signal, and the brain can't separate a dark sounding instrument from the noise floor modulation - so smooth sounding instruments become bright. With Chord DAC's, including Mojo, there is no measurable noise floor modulation, so it innately sounds smooth and warm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Music Alchemist

Starting to get decent results equalizing the HD 800 on the Mojo!
  
 The HD 800 is one of the best technical performers out there, and it's astounding how much better it can sound with each progressive improvement in tonal balance. Many headphones are held back by other aspects no matter how well you EQ them, but this one just keeps scaling the more effectively I equalize it. I'm not even close to attaining perfection with my EQ experiments, but even at this early stage it sounds spectacular. When I turn off the EQ it's very easy to tell how much the stock tuning is holding it back.
  


x relic x said:


> You can also just go through All Posts by Rob Watts.


 
  
 Ya know, that's a good point. It _is_ under a thousand posts in all, so that would be an efficient way of going about it.


----------



## rwelles

grumpyoldguy said:


> It's listed in my profile, have fun.


 

 Another SkullCandy fan-boy!! I also tried the duct tape, but they were still way too dark. Once I switched to the micro-bead embedded silver cloth gaffers tape, the highs really started to sing out sooo sweetly!! Keep rocking' out, GoG!!!


----------



## NaiveSound

The only wish I had was that mojo didn't have hiss with sensitive iems. 

I got an Empire Ears Zeus XR and its very sensitive and while the hiss is not audiable while music is played... It is audiable on quiet passages and between songs... I feel like without the hiss fidelity would be ever more impressive. 

I tried ifi iematch and it was total garbage, loosing resolution and fidelity across the spectrum and made a 2.2k$ iem sound like the dark and peaky se846 I used to have... 
. I returned ifi iematch after listening to 2 tracks. Very disappointing


----------



## canali

rwelles said:


> Another SkullCandy fan-boy!! I also tried the duct tape, but they were still way too dark. Once I switched to the micro-bead embedded silver cloth gaffers tape, the highs really started to sing out sooo sweetly!! Keep rocking' out, GoG!!!




Lol my first portabke/at home headset was the skull candy crush ...and imo it's a great little headset for the price.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> The only wish I had was that mojo didn't have hiss with sensitive iems.
> 
> I got an Empire Ears Zeus XR and its very sensitive and while the hiss is not audiable while music is played... It is audiable on quiet passages and between songs... I feel like without the hiss fidelity would be ever more impressive.
> 
> ...




I get some hiss with the 17 Ohm JH Angie but I get more with the ~30 Ohm Noble K10. The K10 is obviously more sensitive than the Angie with regard to SPL/mW, and I guess there are drawbacks to being able to drive a wide range of headphones. I find that once the music starts though I really don't notice it at all. YMMV.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> I get some hiss with the 17 Ohm JH Angie but I get more with the ~30 Ohm Noble K10. The K10 is obviously more sensitive than the Angie with regard to SPL/mW, and I guess there are drawbacks to being able to drive a wide range of headphones. I find that once the music starts though I really don't notice it at all. YMMV.




I wish it didn't bother me or I wish there was a solution


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I wish it didn't bother me or I wish there was a solution




Well, you can add a portable amp with less power and a lower noise floor like the ALO Rx after the Mojo. You may not even notice a loss in transparency.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Well, you can add a portable amp with less power and a lower noise floor like the ALO Rx after the Mojo. You may not even notice a loss in transparency.




Maybe one day when I can afford it, but does it lower overall quality of the Mojo?


----------



## Aeromarine

naivesound said:


> Maybe one day when I can afford it, but does it lower overall quality of the Mojo?


 

 your music will be only as good as you weakest link (sound source, cable, dac, amp, iem, headphone and all connector between those equipment.)


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> Maybe one day when I can afford it, but does it lower overall quality of the Mojo?




Oh boy, that's a touchy subject here and the spawn of many posts, including my own. Yes, it will reduce fidelity as you are adding another component in the path. The thing is that you just might prefer it over hearing hiss. So in the end it's a matter of preference, and your tolerance to what you feel may be missing. I've covered this topic many times and that's all I'll say about it again.


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Oh boy, that's a touchy subject here and the spawn of many posts, including my own. Yes, it will reduce fidelity as you are adding another component in the path. The thing is that you just might prefer it over hearing hiss. So in the end it's a matter of preference, and your tolerance to what you feel may be missing. I've covered this topic many times and that's all I'll say about it again.




See I like to hear opinions over measurements, because I've found myself agreeing to Most people when reading a review on something I have listened to extensively. Most people generally describe sound the same on here (after the lingo is learned) so if I get many replies saying the same thing, I take it as truth. It hasn't failed yet here in headfi. ( csnt apply that to other life properties) 

Any info is welcome, and above all info I'm interested in your personal take.

And every person that posts (personal take)


----------



## Music Alchemist

naivesound said:


> See I like to hear opinions over measurements, because I've found myself agreeing to Most people when reading a review on something I have listened to extensively. Most people generally describe sound the same on here (after the lingo is learned) so if I get many replies saying the same thing, I take it as truth. It hasn't failed yet here in headfi. ( csnt apply that to other life properties)
> 
> Any info is welcome, and above all info I'm interested in your personal take.
> 
> And every person that posts (personal take)


 
  
 If you like, I can compare these combinations with the HD 800 and share the differences I hear:
  

Mojo as DAC/amp
FiiO E11 Kilimanjaro as amp, Mojo as DAC
Alienware M11x R2 as DAC/amp connected via analog cable to Mojo also as DAC/amp (lol)
Alienware M11x R2 as DAC/amp (direct from headphone outputs...double lol)
  
 I could also do it with the Koss KTXPRO1. It wouldn't be held back as much from the last option, being easier to drive.


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> easy to see the appeal. kindly have a read.
> 
> *http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/06/tidal-hifi-puts-a-cd-store-in-your-house/*
> [size=24.57px]Tidal Hifi puts a CD store in your house[/size]


 
  
 Not start an argument but something i said in the chord dave thread that is related.
  


deftone said:


> Each to their own, i find having a CD collection extremely satisfying, same with LPs. I also like framing artwork.
> 
> The excitement of getting a new record in the mail, the physicality, reading the through the book as you listen. All of that gone when its a digital download. How mundane it must feel to be music lover that only "owns" digital downloads or uses online streaming.


 
  
 Most important thing is ofcourse is to always enjoy the music no matter what format!


----------



## NaiveSound

music alchemist said:


> If you like, I can compare these combinations with the HD 800 and share the differences I hear:
> 
> 
> Mojo as DAC/amp
> ...




Fiio 11 with mojo would be awsome, and the hd800 one (I wasn't a fan on hd800) I feel Zeus beats it in everything

But that's just me


----------



## Deftone

battousaix26 said:


> Anyone has solution for overheating of mojo?


 
  
 ice pack maybe lol


----------



## Deftone

battousaix26 said:


> Yes I always make sure its fully charge. Hopefully it wont overheat again now that it is standing on its side.


 
  
 What is actually happening when it "overheats" ?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> I hear around a lot, usually in other dac threads or video review/written reviews, that mojo lacks in the treble department, I feel it's fine, I definitely think that is mainly a responsibility of a headphone other than dac, but what do I know?
> 
> I hear that others *fix* mojo treble *problems* with an amp or just switch to a different dac. Prior to mojo I only had Daps, and while each had its own middle changed sound (with same headphones) I felt that most major sound change was headphones/iem ((( I find high end iems to have far better imaging/separation/treble extention over high end headphones... But I guess that's just me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I recently compared the iDSD Black Label & Mojo
  
 iDSD - Treble is a bit more in your face,shouty and grittier sounding 
 Mojo - Has a smoother more natural treble to my ears
  
 Both extended fine and i didnt hear any roll off, i think youre just finding that people who say that have come from a source that had emphasized treble.


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> See I like to hear opinions over measurements, because I've found myself agreeing to Most people when reading a review on something I have listened to extensively. Most people generally describe sound the same on here (after the lingo is learned) so if I get many replies saying the same thing, I take it as truth. It hasn't failed yet here in headfi. ( csnt apply that to other life properties)
> 
> Any info is welcome, and above all info* I'm interested in your personal take*.
> 
> And every person that posts (personal take)




This is specifically comparing adding an amp to the mix and not comparing any DACs to the Mojo....

Mojo alone to various headphones: Love it, Goldilocks sound signature _for me_ with plenty of detail and musicality and enough power for all my headphones. Great option when not at my desktop setup. Slight hiss with my IEMs but not a deal breaker for me.

Mojo + FiiO e12 (mont blanc, not the e12*A*): More volume gain but grainy sound and slightly etched highs in comparison to the Mojo using every headphone I own. Hisses a lot with my IEMs. Has bass boost if I want it. I should give it away as I never use it anymore.

Mojo + ALO Rx: More soundstage, less depth, IEM only for me as the Rx has too low output power for most of my headphones. Nice sounding portable amp for IEMs (rarely listen with the Rx anymore though). Worked very well as a X5ii/Rx stack to the JH Angie/Noble K10.

Mojo + Oppo HA-1 (desktop amp - sold): Pretty much sounds like the Mojo with more gain _from what I remember_ (take with a grain of salt).

Mojo + Liquid Gold (desktop amp): More bass, more soundstage, not at all for IEMs as the LAu is waaaaay too powerful. I barely raise the LAu's volume knob for my headphones, including the LCD-2.2.


One portable amp I'd consider for me is the ALO Cv5 for the tuning that Ken/Vinnie have done (I generally like ALO amps) and to try some tube flavour to add to the Mojo's mix, or with a DAP on the go. Been interested in the Cv5 for a while but I'm already satisfied with the Mojo so I haven't taken the plunge. Curiosity hasn't been strong enough with the Cv5 for me to purchase one.


My opinion, YMMV, BBQ, Yadda Yadda.


----------



## canali

deftone said:


> Not start an argument but something i said in the chord dave thread that is related.
> 
> 
> Most important thing is ofcourse is to always enjoy the music no matter what format!


 

 I feel your pain..agree on the lack of touch/feel/smell...the 3D, lack of senses involvement
 what makes up for convenience in our digital age lacks personality, some soul.

 I miss those album days of my youth and the treats of big pics, lyric sheets, lovely and cool graphics (well sometimes)
 ...even the odd treat ie anyone remember the hilllarious poster of nude female bicycle riders from Queen's Jazz album to have some fun
 with the tunes 'Fat bottomed girls' (what a rocker!) and 'Bicycle Race' lol? 
  No?...then here is a skip down memory lane.






 or the Rush Hemispheres album was red in colour (see the nice poster, too).
 .ah, the good 'ole days.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Opening an album was as joyous and intriguing as opening a Christmas present.
_'what will we find inside once we remove the wrapper and open it up?!'_
 Even Darko lamented this fact as well in one blog...
*On a digital download’s lack of soul*
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/10/on-the-digital-downloads-lack-of-soul/

 and then it's back to the quandary...of overheard and expense ...esp of vinyl
*On vinyl’s inconvenience and expense*
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/10/on-vinyls-inconvenience-and-expense/

 so no perfect world....and it is as you say:
 as long as we're all in our own ways enjoying better sounding music.


----------



## rkt31

for low impedance sensitive iems, a much better and cheaper solution than adding amp is to use cheap impedance adapter which increase the overall impedance so that mojo operates at higher output level and thus reducing the hiss. this will not reduce transparency at all . penon audio makes such impedance adapters . an adapter of 75 or 100 ohm will be OK.


----------



## raelamb

dobrescu george said:


> Something really sturdy is Ultrasone signature dj if you want a HD800 that is sturdy and closed back.


 

 The Ultrasone Sig DJ's are an amazing pairing with the Mojo. I listened vs 800S and felt they blew them away.


----------



## Dobrescu George

raelamb said:


> The Ultrasone Sig DJ's are an amazing pairing with the Mojo. I listened vs 800S and felt they blew them away.


 
  
 I also kinda feel the same way. 
  
 While I am enthused by HD800 and their comfort, something in the signature of Ultrasone Dj series just... blows everything else away. 
  
 One note though: ie800 has a signature much closer to sig dj than to hd800 - ie800 is the best IEM I heard to date!


----------



## BattousaiX26

music alchemist said:


> If it does overheat again, you could always time your listening sessions in a way that enables you to charge it while it's off and listen to music while it's not charging.
> 
> By the way, I like your user name inspired by Rurouni Kenshin!


 
 Thanks for the advice!
  
 Haha its my favorite anime so I always name my user accounts like that.


----------



## NaiveSound

rkt31 said:


> for low impedance sensitive iems, a much better and cheaper solution than adding amp is to use cheap impedance adapter which increase the overall impedance so that mojo operates at higher output level and thus reducing the hiss. this will not reduce transparency at all . penon audio makes such impedance adapters . an adapter of 75 or 100 ohm will be OK.




Does it work like ifi iematch? I had very negative feedback with that, immediately loss in quality, easily apparent


----------



## BattousaiX26

miketlse said:


> Hopefully you will now be ok.
> 
> It is midwinter in europe, so I presume that it the warmest part of the year in the Phillipines - so if you do still experience any problems, then maybe a bit of experimentation with using Mojo mainly during the cooler parts of the day.


 
 Yes thank you very much miketlse but I do think that your advice pretty much solved it but I will observe it for now.


----------



## BattousaiX26

deftone said:


> What is actually happening when it "overheats" ?


 
 It will automatically turn off when it overheats


----------



## rkt31

@NaiveSound, just checked ifi iematch. that penon audio impedance adapter is lot simpler and does not have wire. it simply has resistance in the path of both the channels. there is no reason the addition of a simple resistance should effect the sound quality.


----------



## NaiveSound

rkt31 said:


> @NaiveSound, just checked ifi iematch. that penon audio impedance adapter is lot simpler and does not have wire. it simply has resistance in the path of both the channels. there is no reason the addition of a simple resistance should effect the sound quality.




This is really interesting, thank you, can you please give us a link?


----------



## rkt31

here is the link. http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Male-to-3.5mm-Female-Impedance-Adapter


----------



## NaiveSound

rkt31 said:


> here is the link. http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Male-to-3.5mm-Female-Impedance-Adapter




But which one does one get?


----------



## rkt31

depends upon how many a times the output voltage you want to increase. say iem has impedance of 25 ohms . you add 75 ohm adapter , the total ohms seen by mojo will be 100ohm, so that will require mojo's output to increase to 4 times to get same sound output from iem. although these are only theoretical calculations still you can see that this way it allows mojo to operate at higher output levels hence reduction in hissing.


----------



## harpo1

naivesound said:


> But which one does one get?


 
 don't expect these to be any better than the ifi iematch.


----------



## NaiveSound

harpo1 said:


> don't expect these to be any better than the ifi iematch.




Oh, but how come?


----------



## ThomasHK

rkt31 said:


> @NaiveSound, just checked ifi iematch. that penon audio impedance adapter is lot simpler and does not have wire. it simply has resistance in the path of both the channels. there is no reason the addition of a simple resistance should effect the sound quality.


 
 Uh... it absolutely will. It's like adding output impedance to your amp. If you have a multi-way BA with a curvy impedance curve adding a resistance in series will absolutely change the response, and quite drastically so.


----------



## miketlse

thomashk said:


> Uh... it absolutely will. It's like adding output impedance to your amp. If you have a multi-way BA with a curvy impedance curve adding a resistance in series will absolutely change the response, and quite drastically so.




Yes, surely it will affect the damping factor, and consequently the reproduction of transients.


----------



## ThomasHK

miketlse said:


> Yes, surely it will affect the damping factor, and consequently the reproduction of transients.


 
 ... and change the frequency response quite dramatically for certain cases. I did a simulation that showed the SE846 would loose 7dB of high frequency output with a 10Ohm output impedance... There are even worse offenders. 
  
 Trust me, you don't want to just add a resistor in series. You want a voltage divider circuit. The only commercial one I know is the iEMatch. 
  
 http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-iematch/


----------



## music4mhell

naivesound said:


> rkt31 said:
> 
> 
> > here is the link. http://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-Male-to-3.5mm-Female-Impedance-Adapter
> ...


i have 75, 150 and 200 ohms adapter..what do you want to know ?


----------



## psikey

With my SE846's, when I was using a noisy phone source, I imported a (audio rated) 75 Ohm impedance adapter from Japan which was one recommended on Head-fi (talking over 3 years ago now).
  
 The Shure's come with the volume type adapter to alter the impedance but was told you needed a higher quality one to not get reduction in sound quality. It did work but I still always thought it dulled the highlights of the music compared to without. I still have it but now days just ensure I get a source with really low noise such as  iPhones, Galaxy S6/S7, Dragonfly Red, Mojo. I'd say you shouldn't need more that a 75 Ohm.


----------



## zerolight

mediahound said:


> I recently got this one, and surprisingly, it works perfectly with my iPhone 7 Plus:
> 
> http://amzn.to/2ilm2Q1
> 
> It's a nice slim form factor too.




Thanks. I'm in the UK and find that this cable isn't available on Amazon UK. 

Has anyone tried a lightning cable extender? I already have the bulky USB3 CCK since the more discrete CCK wasn't compatible with the now sold DFR. Thinking that an extender cable connected to the CCK would allow me to keep the bulk of the CCK with the Mojo in jacket pocket whilst the iPhone could be connected to the less bulky extender cable in my trouser pocket.


----------



## zerolight

Is the Zee's Music micro usb to lightning cable still working under ios10?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Interconnect-Cable-iPhone-6-SE-iPad-Lightning-to-Chord-Mojo-Hugo-AMD-Micro-USB-/272513346488


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Re Meenova cable: You can buy direct from Meenova, worldwide shipping is $3.


----------



## cpauya

battousaix26 said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully you will now be ok.
> ...


 
  
 Hmm, just to share: I haven't experienced over-heating so far, and it's quite warm in my location (Davao City, Philippines), could go up to 34 celsius.  And it's not even summer-time yet, the warmest part of the year.
  
 I fully charge the Mojo at night.  When using it as desktop amp, I power it on then re-insert the charger so it trickle-charges.  This way, I can grab it anytime I need to go out and it's still fully charged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
I've been using it with both outputs plugged with loudspeakers (shared but controlled music) and headphones (me).  The Mojo gets warm, I can barely hold it.  But when using it in battery-mode, it's less warm.
  
So yes, I think I'll start using the Mojo in battery-mode too.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## eddiek997

zerolight said:


> Thanks. I'm in the UK and find that this cable isn't available on Amazon UK.
> 
> Has anyone tried a lightning cable extender? I already have the bulky USB3 CCK since the more discrete CCK wasn't compatible with the now sold DFR. Thinking that an extender cable connected to the CCK would allow me to keep the bulk of the CCK with the Mojo in jacket pocket whilst the iPhone could be connected to the less bulky extender cable in my trouser pocket.


 

 Im an expat Brit so I can sympathise with you.. As such, do you want me to order one for you and ship it over? I'll be getting one for myself anyway...


----------



## miketlse

cpauya said:


> Hmm, just to share: I haven't experienced over-heating so far, and it's quite warm in my location (Davao City, Philippines), could go up to 34 celsius.  And it's not even summer-time yet, the warmest part of the year.
> 
> I fully charge the Mojo at night.  When using it as desktop amp, I power it on then re-insert the charger so it trickle-charges.  This way, I can grab it anytime I need to go out and it's still fully charged.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the feedback.
  
 The initial posts about overheating Mojos, did seem to be from owners located in places where the ambient temperature was quite warm at the time (eg Dubai, Singapore, midwest US).
  
 Since the benefits of standing the Mojo on edge, and charging the Mojo fully, were promoted on this thread, the reports about overheating have become rare, so those solutions seem to be proving generally effective.
  
 I seem to be in the minority who use the Mojo in battery mode, but it does help me to avoid thermal issues during midsummer, when the temperature is 35 to 40C for a month or two.


----------



## TG04

maxh22 said:


> Under supported formats make sure all the boxes are checked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that, worked great but only for a few days .... as of yesterday, the Tidal app no longer recognizes the Mojo although its connected, powered up and playing perfectly with J River Media Center.  In fact, everything looks normal on the computer and nothing has changed in the setup since one day prior.  On Tidal's Settings panel, only system default appears and it is not even checked.  Below a message "No Output Devices Found" is shown.  Swapping out the Mojo and plugging in my trusty old Nuforce uDAC and everything is back to normal again, configured as you suggested but it lack indicator light so I can't be 100% that it is playing 24-96 but I believe so. Can you help again, please?


----------



## zerolight

eddiek997 said:


> Im an expat Brit so I can sympathise with you.. As such, do you want me to order one for you and ship it over? I'll be getting one for myself anyway...




Kind offer. However it turns out I can order direct from the manufacturer with $3 shipping. I might do that. I'm also able to get the regular CCK from where I've ordered the Mojo for £10 so I might just get that. Frustrating as I had one and returned it for the USB3 version for the DFR which I have since sold. Outside the return to go back to the original.


----------



## RobinTim

zerolight said:


> Kind offer. However it turns out I can order direct from the manufacturer with $3 shipping. I might do that. I'm also able to get the regular CCK from where I've ordered the Mojo for £10 so I might just get that. Frustrating as I had one and returned it for the USB3 version for the DFR which I have since sold. Outside the return to go back to the original.


 

 Could you kindly send me a link to the manufacturer order page? I would like to also order one. Thanks


----------



## zerolight

robintim said:


> Could you kindly send me a link to the manufacturer order page? I would like to also order one. Thanks




http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## maxh22

tg04 said:


> Thanks for that, worked great but only for a few days .... as of yesterday, the Tidal app no longer recognizes the Mojo although its connected, powered up and playing perfectly with J River Media Center.  In fact, everything looks normal on the computer and nothing has changed in the setup since one day prior.  On Tidal's Settings panel, only system default appears and it is not even checked.  Below a message "No Output Devices Found" is shown.  Swapping out the Mojo and plugging in my trusty old Nuforce uDAC and everything is back to normal again, configured as you suggested but it lack indicator light so I can't be 100% that it is playing 24-96 but I believe so. Can you help again, please?


 
  
 Make sure Jriver is closed before you open up the Tidal app. I have had so many issues when trying to open another music application after I close Jriver. The computer would freeze, hang, etc.
  
 Just restart your computer and make sure to only open Tidal and see what happens.


----------



## RobinTim

zerolight said:


> http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


 

 Thanks! Ordered.


----------



## Music Alchemist

I tried driving the HD 800 with the FiiO E11 Kilimanjaro. It distorted completely very quickly, whereas the Mojo can get louder than I'd ever want without any distortion.
  
 Here's a good post on how powerful the Mojo really is:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/6105#post_12125122
  
 Based on my prior experience driving the HD 800 from the Simaudio MOON Neo 430HAD and Sennheiser HDVD 800, I'd say its basic sound signature remained the same. I might prefer the Mojo alone, but can't say for sure without a direct comparison.
  
 People talk about the HD 800 scaling with external amps, especially rather expensive ones, but I am very wary of this, considering what I know and have heard. The most likely scenario is simply that the fancy amps are altering the sound via coloration of some sort, rather than the massive available power (which is never used in the first place unless you increase the volume, and even then, you won't come close to its limit with something as sensitive as the HD 800) itself affecting the sound.
  
 I get the feeling I should just stick with my EQ experiments rather than blowing through cash on amps that might slightly change the sound. Perhaps after I've reached a more ideal level of tweaking, I'll start experimenting with more amps.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> I tried driving the HD 800 with the FiiO E11 Kilimanjaro. It distorted completely very quickly, whereas the Mojo can get louder than I'd ever want without any distortion.
> 
> Here's a good post on how powerful the Mojo really is:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/6105#post_12125122
> ...


 
 yes, you sound as though you know what you are doing regarding equalization, so in the short term your cheapest option is to equalise. Jazz on the DAVE thread champions equalization, and may have some equalization data that you could use.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> yes, you sound as though you know what you are doing regarding equalization, so in the short term your cheapest option is to equalise. Jazz on the DAVE thread champions equalization, and may have some equalization data that you could use.


 
  
 We've actually talked via PM already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I may just end up getting some basshead headphones for when I want really strong low frequency impact. I'm tempted to use part of a Walmart gift card to get a Skullcandy Crusher, which I have heard before. On the other hand, the JVC HA-SZ2000 (lauded as the ultimate basshead headphone) isn't too much more expensive.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> We've actually talked via PM already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, it is difficult to find a headphone that is the best for all use cases, so during the past 18 months I followed the strategy, of getting the sennheiser hd598se for when I wanted an open-back sound, the Beyer DT 770 Pro when I don't want to disturb others, the Beyer DT 51i for portable use, and most recently the AK T8ie Mk2 for IEMs.
  
 I seem to be using the T8s most of the time, they are so good, but will initially sound bass light if you have a poor seal, and prefer heavy bass. But I am getting used to the bass, and now enjoying it more and more.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> I get the feeling I should just stick with my EQ experiments rather than blowing through cash on amps that might slightly change the sound.


 
  
 Yep and EQ is free


----------



## musickid

Has anyone A/B'd the modimultibit against the mojo. i have the modi feeding an earmax pro tube amp and cannot decide whether to build a new mojo rig. if the sound is considerably different (not necessarily better) this would motivate me to get off my..........and start the new mojo rig for home use. my idea is to use an intona with b and o h6 cans. would a jitterbug do most of what the intona can do sonically speaking? thanks to all remember the modi is a multibit.


----------



## BattousaiX26

miketlse said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> The initial posts about overheating Mojos, did seem to be from owners located in places where the ambient temperature was quite warm at the time (eg Dubai, Singapore, midwest US).
> 
> ...


 
 The mojo standing on its side seemed to do the trick. When my mojo overheated, I was sure it was fully charge and it still overheated but when I let it stand on its side, it does not overheat anymore  .


----------



## ThomasHK

tg04 said:


> Thanks for that, worked great but only for a few days .... as of yesterday, the Tidal app no longer recognizes the Mojo although its connected, powered up and playing perfectly with J River Media Center.  In fact, everything looks normal on the computer and nothing has changed in the setup since one day prior.  On Tidal's Settings panel, only system default appears and it is not even checked.  Below a message* "No Output Devices Found"* is shown.  Swapping out the Mojo and plugging in my trusty old Nuforce uDAC and everything is back to normal again, configured as you suggested but it lack indicator light so I can't be 100% that it is playing 24-96 but I believe so. Can you help again, please?


 
 I have the same issue... The MQA update for the Windows app has a bug it seems for USB dacs.


----------



## UNOE

music alchemist said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > yes, you sound as though you know what you are doing regarding equalization, so in the short term your cheapest option is to equalise. Jazz on the DAVE thread champions equalization, and may have some equalization data that you could use.
> ...


 
  


music alchemist said:


> I tried driving the HD 800 with the FiiO E11 Kilimanjaro. It distorted completely very quickly, whereas the Mojo can get louder than I'd ever want without any distortion.
> 
> Here's a good post on how powerful the Mojo really is:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/6105#post_12125122
> ...


 
 You have 15,000 post and your asking people opinions from people with far less post than that.


----------



## vapman

unoe said:


> You have 15,000 post and your asking people opinions from people with far less post than that.


 
 Post count isn't a sign of intelligence or useful insight... post content is!


----------



## Dobrescu George

unoe said:


> You have 15,000 post and your asking people opinions from people with far less post than that.




One can never test all equipment or know all equipment. 

I have heard about half of good headphones ever made . Maybe 70% . I am really really curious to hear the remaining ones but don't have access to them so I also ask many silly questions and interpolate the answers. 

About mojo. I could not get it to run in the showroom when I went to test it. 

Simple as that. It did not start rendering music. Tried it + Mac , Android smartphone, tried all things I could think of. Don't know what I'm doing wrong or why, it simply didn't work for me. 

Which is amazing since I heard Hugo and loved it to bits - I would totally want to hear Hugo 2 as soon as it is released .

Don't know why mojo is the only chord product I don't get along with ...


----------



## faw88

Mojo with Fostex TH-x00 = Unbelievable. I did not expect this little thing to drive them so well. Drives it so well. It just put a smile on my face. Thankyou, Chord. For pricing the mojo within reason. You guys could've easily sold this at a $1000.


----------



## bikutoru

faw88 said:


> ...You guys could've easily sold this at a $1000.


 
 I hadn't think once or twice, when buying it, but about 50-500 times.
  
 IMHO - Yes, they could've sold it at at $1000 or $2000, but so many of us never would've consider or had a chance to try it. Even at $600 the general population of music lovers doesn't consider it.
 My story - I love music before equipment, but Mojo intrigued me and I decided to give it a chance. I'm glad I did, but if it was $1000, oh well, I wouldn't own Mojo. May be it is 'only' $600, but it is still a Lexus, in car's terms. Dragonfly is something that a general population might be wiling to try, not Mojo.
  
 All I'm saying, that people who've got one and love it are very lucky bastards  Yes, you, all of you....just lucky.


----------



## psikey

Not luck. We just had enough free money to justify it to ourselves. 

I could afford a Hugo2 but wont be getting one as cant justify the want vs cost!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bikutoru

"enough free money" is luck
  
 Unless you had a father who gave you a small loan of $1million in 1975, and the rest you made yourself - no luck, indeed.


----------



## faw88

bikutoru said:


> I hadn't think once or twice, when buying it, but about 50-500 times.
> 
> IMHO - Yes, they could've sold it at at $1000 or $2000, but so many of us never would've consider or had a chance to try it. Even at $600 the general population of music lovers doesn't consider it.
> My story - I love music before equipment, but Mojo intrigued me and I decided to give it a chance. I'm glad I did, but if it was $1000, oh well, I wouldn't own Mojo. May be it is 'only' $600, but it is still a Lexus, in car's terms. Dragonfly is something that a general population might be wiling to try, not Mojo.
> ...


 

 I did not say its 'cheap'. I said its within reason, for the unparalleled DAC tech it offers, along with a truckload of power, and all in a tiny transportable package. If it was $1000, I wouldn't have gotten one. I got the mojo because $550 is something I could save up. and yes if it was priced at a $1000 they would've sold like 20% of what they've sold.
 But thats all hypothetical. Its just a terrific piece of kit. I'm glad I made this purchase.


----------



## TG04

What version of Windows are you running?  I am an "insider" and am running Windows 10 Pro (64 bit) preview build 14986 (161202-1928).  
  
 The reason I ask is because with this release Microsoft started pushing their USB Audio 2.0 class driver as the default setting, but I have manually switched back to the Mojo's proprietary driver.  As stated in the prior post, the Tidal app worked OK the first few days (although not perfect because it would intermittently lose the device with an error message popping up in the top right corner, forcing the user go back to Settings and re-selecting the Mojo.  Annoying, but at least it could be made to work.  Now there is no way to get the Tidal desktop app to even recognize the Mojo as it will not appear at all on the Settings.
  
 But as soon as I unplug the Mojo and instead connect the back USB DAC (Nuforce Icon uDAC2 HP - which is driverless) everything is perfect.  Even the built-in speakers show up (High Definitio Audio Device) and can be configured.  The good news is that the crusty old Nuforce sounds really very good when driven by Tidal, both Master and HiFi selections are equally impressive.  Put the Mojo back in and it stops working again!
  
 I have sent a problem report to the Tidal support people and will share whatever I find out


----------



## TG04

I'll second that //  TG


----------



## TG04

faw88 said:


> I did not say its 'cheap'. I said its within reason, for the unparalleled DAC tech it offers, along with a truckload of power, and all in a tiny transportable package. If it was $1000, I wouldn't have gotten one. I got the mojo because $550 is something I could save up. and yes if it was priced at a $1000 they would've sold like 20% of what they've sold.
> But thats all hypothetical. Its just a terrific piece of kit. I'm glad I made this purchase.


 
 And another thing ....    
  
 Although I haven't seen it mentioned, personally I wouldn't dream of taking the Hugo2 on the NYC subway.  
  
 Or what if it you forget at Starbucks ... Worse than losing those new iPhone earbuds w/o a cord!


----------



## jmills8

tg04 said:


> And another thing ....
> 
> Although I haven't seen it mentioned, personally I wouldn't dream of taking the Hugo2 on the NYC subway.
> 
> Or what if it you forget at Starbucks ... Worse than losing those new iPhone earbuds w/o a cord!


Hugo would be ok ?


----------



## GreenBow

tg04 said:


> faw88 said:
> 
> 
> > I did not say its 'cheap'. I said its within reason, for the unparalleled DAC tech it offers, along with a truckload of power, and all in a tiny transportable package. If it was $1000, I wouldn't have gotten one. I got the mojo because $550 is something I could save up. and yes if it was priced at a $1000 they would've sold like 20% of what they've sold.
> ...


 
  
 I doubt I would even take my Mojo out of the house.


----------



## zerolight

My Mojo is arriving tomorrow. I had hoped it would come today, but tomorrow's still good! Hope its better than the DFR.


----------



## jwbrent

Quote:


zerolight said:


> My Mojo is arriving tomorrow. I had hoped it would come today, but tomorrow's still good! Hope its better than the DFR.


 

 I think you'll be happy with the improvements.


----------



## TG04

jwbrent said:


> Same here.


 
 Are you getting the Tidal app for PC to work well with the Mojo?  On my Lenovo E520 (c:a 2011), the Mojo has dropped off the list of Output Devices and will no longer play MQA content.  My OS was originally Win 7 but has been upgraded to the latest preview of Win 10 and I suspect the USB Audio 2.0 driver is the culprit.  Any suggestions?  What is your setup?


----------



## jwbrent

tg04 said:


> Are you getting Tidal to work well with the Mojo?  On my PC, the Mojo has dropped off the list of Output Devices and will no longer play MQA content.  My PC is Win 10 (latest preview) and I suspect the USB Audio 2.0 driver is the culprit.  Any suggestions?  What is your setup,?


 

 No problems with the TIDAL app/MQA files working with my Mojo. I have a MacBook Air.
  
 TIDAL has totally changed my perspective on music collection. I don't foresee myself buying physical media anymore, nor will I buy any additional hi res downloads.
  
 I've been seduced by the possibilities of MQA streaming, and so far I'm loving it!


----------



## TG04

jwbrent said:


> No problems with the TIDAL app/MQA files working with my Mojo. I have a MacBook Air.
> 
> TIDAL has totally changed my perspective on music collection. I don't foresee myself buying physical media anymore, nor will I buy any additional hi res downloads.
> 
> I've been seduced by the possibilities of MQA streaming, and so far I'm loving it!


 
 Totally agree, that is what I was hoping for also.  Unfortunately, I've been frustrated as it doesn't seem to work as well on that old Wintel platform, mostly likely due to driver issues (which are of course non-existent with Apple).  Additionally, you potentially have the benefit of integrating with Audionirvana +3 which purportedly will allow playback of any MQA file you may have on the hard drive.  Maybe it’s finally time to make the switch to Apple?


----------



## jwbrent

tg04 said:


> Totally agree, that is what I was hoping for also.  Unfortunately, I've been frustrated as it doesn't seem to work as well on that old Wintel platform, mostly likely due to driver issues (which are of course non-existent with Apple).  Additionally, you potentially have the benefit of integrating with Audionirvana +3 which purportedly will allow playback of any MQA file you may have on the hard drive.  Maybe it’s finally time to make the switch to Apple?


 

 I'll be interested in the new Audirvana software, but from what I've read on its website, it will only do one unfolding.
  
 I would think any PC driver issue would be resolved sometime soon ...


----------



## maxh22

tg04 said:


> Totally agree, that is what I was hoping for also.  Unfortunately, I've been frustrated as it doesn't seem to work as well on that old Wintel platform, mostly likely due to driver issues (which are of course non-existent with Apple).  Additionally, you potentially have the benefit of integrating with Audionirvana +3 which purportedly will allow playback of any MQA file you may have on the hard drive.  Maybe it’s finally time to make the switch to Apple?




Or op out of the Windows insider program. Windows 10 is an ever evolving operating system and has it's fair share of random bugs and whatnot. I have no major issues with windows 10. Occasionally, if I unplug Mojo my motherboard onboard audio fails to be recognized. Fortunately, all it takes is a restart to fix this.

I recommend reinstalling the Chord drivers and rolling back to a public version of Windows 10. This should minimize your frustration with Tidal and Mojo.


----------



## Music Alchemist

On the topic of price... I could have bought a Hugo TT, but that would have eaten up too much of my recent budget. The Mojo was affordable enough that I got it without much hesitation at all.
  


unoe said:


> You have 15,000 post and your asking people opinions from people with far less post than that.


 
  
 Post count is not relevant.
  
 Also, which opinions did I ask about in the first place? I was sharing my thoughts and experiences. I don't even see any questions in the posts you quoted.
  


dobrescu george said:


> One can never test all equipment or know all equipment.
> 
> I have heard about half of good headphones ever made . Maybe 70% . I am really really curious to hear the remaining ones but don't have access to them so I also ask many silly questions and interpolate the answers.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Since you've been a fan of Chord for a long time now, you should just buy the Mojo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  




  


greenbow said:


> I doubt I would even take my Mojo out of the house.


 
  
 Same here.
  


jwbrent said:


> No problems with the TIDAL app/MQA files working with my Mojo. I have a MacBook Air.
> 
> TIDAL has totally changed my perspective on music collection. I don't foresee myself buying physical media anymore, nor will I buy any additional hi res downloads.
> 
> I've been seduced by the possibilities of MQA streaming, and so far I'm loving it!


 
  
 It's an insane value for sure...but I listen to such a diverse array of music it wouldn't have nearly all the content I'd want to listen to. I used to collect rare music. I doubt much of it would ever be available via any official streaming service. If I ever subscribed to TIDAL, for me it would be more of a bonus to discover new artists and such.


----------



## jwbrent

How do you like your HD800? I'm waiting for Massdrop to release a $699 version (I can wish, can't I?)


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys,
  
 I want to use iFi SPDIF ipurifier with coax input on mojo. As of now i'm using the optical spdif of the mojo but I'd prefer the coaxial input. Since the iFi product output is a "standard" RCA 75ohm coaxial plug, do you know any adapter/cable for FEMALE RCA 75ohm coaxial to 3.5mm ts jack 75ohm of the mojo?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## jwbrent

TIDAL with Mojo:


----------



## Music Alchemist

jwbrent said:


> How do you like your HD800? I'm waiting for Massdrop to release a $699 version (I can wish, can't I?)


 
  
 I've touched upon all this in prior posts in this thread, but I'll summarize.
  
 It is one of the most technically impressive headphones out there.
  
 The level of resolution is mind-boggling. And this is actual detail being reproduced, not artificial detail. The more effectively I equalize it, the more of that natural detail is tapped into. There are so many things that aren't even audible on most other headphones that are plainly audible on these. It also has an extremely dry texture that is very interesting.
  
 The literal size of the soundstage isn't really that different between circumaural open-back headphones. Even the HD 800 (along with the Abyss and HE1000) sound very small to me compared to, say, being on stage with instruments all around me...or even compared to cheap speakers. It still has the intimate presentation of a headphone, which I happen to prefer.
  
 But the instrument separation and imaging within that soundstage is superb.
  
 The tonal balance of the STAX SR-207 and even Koss KTXPRO1 is more neutral overall to my ears. The HD 800 is fairly close to neutral, but has aberrations that make it problematic at times. (In addition to the well-documented upper frequency resonance that can only be addressed with mods.)
  
 I suspect the HD 800 will come out on top in every area once I'm able to tweak it enough: EQ for now, physical modifications soon enough, and eventually I may try exotic tube amps and the like. (Though at that point I would be inclined to spend more time testing other TOTL headphones, as well as compare TOTL amps to the DAVE alone.)
  
 With my current EQ settings, I have already attained a much more balanced sound. And this is just a starting point. I'd say I'm maybe 20% of the way to perfection as far as EQ goes. At the same time, I am growing to appreciate the stock tuning.
  
 One of my goals is to get more impact and dynamics out of it. EQ helps, but can only do so much. Under the right conditions, it can reportedly become one of the most dynamic and impactful headphones, unlike how it is in stock form.
  
 I feel that the Mojo can drive the HD 800 about as well as much more powerful solid state amps, since I have driven the HD 800 from the 430HAD and HDVD 800 in the past and do not hear major deviations from its basic sound signature with the Mojo. Some say certain (very expensive) tube amps bring the HD 800 to a much higher level of performance. Some of these amps do _not_ alter the frequency response or add harmonic distortion. It's something I'm curious to hear for myself someday.
  
 It's available for under $1,000 now on Amazon, which is a nice drop from the original MSRP of $1,600. I'll assume the introduction of the HD 800 S is what drove down the price.
  
 I would definitely only recommend the HD 800 to those who are serious about sound quality, can easily afford it, and are willing to put in the effort to tweak it to their liking. For something more plug-and-play, the HD 650 is a better all-rounder in stock form.


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> I've touched upon all this in prior posts in this thread, but I'll summarize.
> 
> It is one of the most technically impressive headphones out there.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your summary. My next purchase is a Hugo 2 ... unless Massdrop comes through with a well priced drop. One day, though, I will own a pair of these.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jwbrent said:


> Thank you for your summary. My next purchase is a Hugo 2 ... unless Massdrop comes through with a well priced drop. One day, though, I will own a pair of these.


 
  
 Which headphone upgrades do you have planned for around that time? (Just curious.) The Hugo 2 is starting to get into pretty high-end territory, after all. (Not that you haven't already crossed that line, what with Astell&Kern.)
  
 I've seen a few people collect Chord DACs, but I may just stick with the Mojo until I can graduate to the Blu Mk. 2 & DAVE. Perhaps by that time there will be a Chord DAC as good as or better than both of them combined, so I won't have to buy two separate units.


----------



## miketlse

jwbrent said:


> Thank you for your summary. My next purchase is a Hugo 2 ... unless Massdrop comes through with a well priced drop. One day, though, I will own a pair of these.


 
@romaz has just described the Hugo 2 as the second best DAC he has heard - no prizes for guessing the first. http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/6915#post_13179584


----------



## miketlse

The TToby and Focal Utopia headphones are reviewed in the new Feb issue of HiFiNews.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> @romaz has just described the Hugo 2 as the second best DAC he has heard - no prizes for guessing the first. http://www.head-fi.org/t/766517/chord-electronics-dave/6915#post_13179584


 
  
Incorrect. He has posted about the Blu MkII sounding better than the DAVE, so the Hugo 2 would apparently rank third. (If so, things are lookin' bad for the Hugo TT.)
  
 (I was mistaken, since the Blu MkII is not a DAC.)


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Incorrect. He has posted about the Blu Mk. 2 sounding better than the DAVE, so the Hugo 2 would apparently rank third. (If so, things are lookin' bad for the Hugo TT.)


 
  
 His words were "At this point, I would consider Hugo 2 as the 2nd best DAC I've ever heard".
 I am not sure how that sentence refers to the Blu 2.


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> Which headphone upgrades do you have planned for around that time? (Just curious.) The Hugo 2 is starting to get into pretty high-end territory, after all. (Not that you haven't already crossed that line, what with Astell&Kern.)
> 
> I've seen a few people collect Chord DACs, but I may just stick with the Mojo until I can graduate to the Blu Mk. 2 & DAVE. Perhaps by that time there will be a Chord DAC as good as or better than both of them combined, so I won't have to buy two separate units.


 

 When I owned the Hugo, I had an AK240 as my transport and a pair of Audeze LCD-XCs wired with DHC cable, so yes, I've had a lot of money tied up in headphone listening.
  
  

  
  
 I ended up finding the sound a bit too detailed for my tastes although there were some magical moments.
  
 When the Mojo came out, I decided to sell my Hugo while it was worth a lot since I anticipated a release of a new Hugo that would improve upon the original design. Now that it's almost here, I'm keeping an eye on a reference quality headphone, but I don't know which one. I do know, however, that listening to a friend's HD800s for a few hours was revelatory.
  
 I am a Focal fan having owned a pair of 1008 Be loudspeakers, so maybe the Elear or even the Utopia. My problem as a long time audiophile is I get bored and I'm easily intrigued by new designs. Lots of money lost from upgrading all the time.
  
 With the Hugo 2, I hope to find a new pair of headphones that are end game for me ... and I'll cancel my membership to Head-Fi so I'm not tempted to make a change.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> His words were "At this point, I would consider Hugo 2 as the 2nd best DAC I've ever heard".
> I am not sure how that sentence refers to the Blu 2.


 
  
You also need to take into account his other posts. (Many being about the Blu MkII paired with the DAVE being the best sound he has heard.) I think he's not counting the Blu MkII and DAVE separately, but instead as a combo, so that's probably why. But the Blu MkII _is_ a DAC and can be used by itself (albeit without a headphone output), including with digital files; it just happens to also be a CD transport. The designer Rob Watts clearly stated that the Blu MkII sounds massively better, so there's that too.
  
 Correction: romaz just told me this.
  


> No, the Blu 2 has no DAC.  It is digital only and requires a DAC for playback.


 
  
 I misinterpreted the info about it, so yeah...I was mistaken. Sorry 'bout that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In any case, if the Hugo 2 is that much better than the original, I just might have to cave in and use it as my interim DAC somewhere along the line. (Unless they come out with a 2Qute 2 that's even better. lol)
  


jwbrent said:


> When I owned the Hugo, I had an AK240 as my transport and a pair of Audeze LCD-XCs wired with DHC cable, so yes, I've had a lot of money tied up in headphone listening.
> 
> I ended up finding the sound a bit too detailed for my tastes although there were some magical moments.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If that was too detailed for you, the HD 800 would be overwhelming!
  
 By the way...I think you'll like this price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Only about $1,800, since US customers don't pay VAT.)
  
 http://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-hugo-2-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier.html


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> In any case, if the Hugo 2 is that much better than the original, I just might have to cave in and use it as my interim DAC somewhere along the line. (Unless they come out with a 2Qute 2 that's even better. lol)
> 
> 
> If that was too detailed for you, the HD 800 would be overwhelming!
> ...


 
  
 I had an early version LCD-XC, so I found it too bright at times with the Hugo. Now that the Hugo 2 has filters to change the tonal quality in the upper frequencies, the HD800 might work out just fine.
  
 £1,500! I thought it was going to be £1,800. Does the previously announced £1,800 price include VAT?


----------



## Music Alchemist

jwbrent said:


> I had an early version LCD-XC, so I found it too bright at times with the Hugo. Now that the Hugo 2 has filters to change the tonal quality in the upper frequencies, the HD800 might work out just fine.


 
  
 Yeah, and if you want to fine-tune it, you can always go parametric.
  
 Just be careful, because every time you alter a frequency, other frequencies are altered too, so you have to keep compensating until you find a good balance. It's frustrating work, to say the least...
  
 ...I just went from playing a drum and bass track to an opera piece.


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> http://Does your transport device use a Type-C USB connector? (Click to show)



Hi, I can not open any page with you provided link.
Could you please send waht you wanted? Thanks in advance (use PM if desired)


----------



## guliver

With my new Onkyio DP-X1 I can only use the MOJO with the stock player witch get the OTG driver focus but it does no work with hibymusic so far how have it working on an other android l can get it working?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Music Alchemist - seems that when I manually change a song , I also get a pause of 1 second or so, regardless of DAC used, in foobar2k

I'll probably be back with a fix though .


----------



## Music Alchemist

dobrescu george said:


> Music Alchemist - seems that when I manually change a song , I also get a pause of 1 second or so, regardless of DAC used, in foobar2k
> 
> I'll probably be back with a fix though .


 
  
 A pause is not the problem; it's skipping over the first moments of the track entirely that is the problem. (The cause is apparently the delay of the DAC due to the extra processing it does.) When the music starts, it has cut off the beginning of the track. But as I covered already, the foobar2000 plugin that lets you insert silence before each track fixed it. (Not the fade feature you mentioned.) Perhaps you don't keep up with the thread?
  
 I actually get more of a pause either way since I load tracks into memory.


----------



## zerolight

Mojo arrived 10 mins ago. Currently charging. There's no manual in the box, and the online manual I had to Google for makes no mention of the need to fully charge the Mojo before first use. I imagine there are plenty of non-headfi owners who therefore have no idea that Chord recommend the full charge. 

So out if curiosity, why does it need to be fully charged for 10 hours before first use, and what would break if I was to just switch it on whilst charging? Does anybody know, or is the answer simply "because".


----------



## miketlse

zerolight said:


> Mojo arrived 10 mins ago. Currently charging. There's no manual in the box, and the online manual I had to Google for makes no mention of the need to fully charge the Mojo before first use. I imagine there are plenty of non-headfi owners who therefore have no idea that Chord recommend the full charge.
> 
> So out if curiosity, why does it need to be fully charged for 10 hours before first use, and what would break if I was to just switch it on whilst charging? Does anybody know, or is the answer simply "because".


 

 "because" you haven't yet read post #3, especially the section "battery and charging". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There is also a Chord webpage dedicated to the Mojo as well.


----------



## x RELIC x

zerolight said:


> Mojo arrived 10 mins ago. Currently charging. There's no manual in the box, and the online manual I had to Google for makes no mention of the need to fully charge the Mojo before first use. I imagine there are plenty of non-headfi owners who therefore have no idea that Chord recommend the full charge.
> 
> So out if curiosity, why does it need to be fully charged for 10 hours before first use, and what would break if I was to just switch it on whilst charging? Does anybody know, or is the answer simply "because".




As a new owner you might find the third post of this thread very useful (as the thread title suggests). In there you can read Chord's comments about the battery, in the battery and charging section, and the required time for the first charge. Essentially, when the charging light goes out you are good to go. There are also many more helpful things to read in there so please check it out for a wealth of information.


----------



## Light - Man

zerolight said:


> Mojo arrived 10 mins ago. Currently charging. There's no manual in the box, and the online manual I had to Google for makes no mention of the need to fully charge the Mojo before first use. I imagine there are plenty of non-headfi owners who therefore have no idea that Chord recommend the full charge.
> 
> So out if curiosity, why does it need to be fully charged for 10 hours before first use, and what would break if I was to just switch it on whilst charging? *Does anybody know*, or is the answer simply "because".


 
  
 I suppose it depends on who's driving and how far you want to go?


----------



## zerolight

Thanks guys. I've actually been through #3 several times and the manual from Chords site. The manual says nothing about requiring a full charge before you switch on for the first time. Post #3 doesn't really either. Both talk about how long it takes to reach full charge but neither actually say that it shouldn't be used before a full charge. 

Elsewhere in this thread I've seen mention of Chord recommending a full charge, and the same with the reviews. But it's not documented anywhere. I'm leaving it to charge but it would be interesting to understand why it needs to, and why they don't document that.


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> A pause is not the problem; it's skipping over the first moments of the track entirely that is the problem. (The cause is apparently the delay of the DAC due to the extra processing it does.) When the music starts, it has cut off the beginning of the track. But as I covered already, the foobar2000 plugin that lets you insert silence before each track fixed it. (Not the fade feature you mentioned.) Perhaps you don't keep up with the thread?
> 
> I actually get more of a pause either way since I load tracks into memory.


 
  
 I see.. 

 I must have missed that post - I try to keep up with the thread at all times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just noticed than on my normal setup I get a similar effect - and I also load the tracks into memory. Makes me wonder if there is anything I can do. 


zerolight said:


> Mojo arrived 10 mins ago. Currently charging. There's no manual in the box, and the online manual I had to Google for makes no mention of the need to fully charge the Mojo before first use. I imagine there are plenty of non-headfi owners who therefore have no idea that Chord recommend the full charge.
> 
> So out if curiosity, why does it need to be fully charged for 10 hours before first use, and what would break if I was to just switch it on whilst charging? Does anybody know, or is the answer simply "because".


 
  
 It really helps with the battery - prolongs it's life but this is much better explained on the first page


----------



## miketlse

zerolight said:


> Thanks guys. I've actually been through #3 several times and the manual from Chords site. The manual says nothing about requiring a full charge before you switch on for the first time. Post #3 doesn't really either. Both talk about how long it takes to reach full charge but neither actually say that it shouldn't be used before a full charge.
> 
> Elsewhere in this thread I've seen mention of Chord recommending a full charge, and the same with the reviews. But it's not documented anywhere. I'm leaving it to charge but it would be interesting to understand why it needs to, and why they don't document that.


 
  
 The first two sentence of the "battery and charging" section of post #3 state
  
*Please note:* _Instructions advise charging a *brand-new* Mojo for *10 hours* before using, but actually, it is *only necessary to charge until the tiny white charging LED goes out*. With most brand-new Mojos, this will be around half that. Just trust what the charging LED tells you._
  
 So I don't understand how you can claim that post #3 doesn't really say anything on the subject. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 There are plenty of individual posts on the subject in this thread - if you search.
 I also think that the FAQ on the Chord webpage mentions charging as well.


----------



## Starwalker

zerolight said:


> Mojo arrived 10 mins ago. Currently charging. There's no manual in the box, and the online manual I had to Google for makes no mention of the need to fully charge the Mojo before first use. I imagine there are plenty of non-headfi owners who therefore have no idea that Chord recommend the full charge.
> 
> So out if curiosity, why does it need to be fully charged for 10 hours before first use, and what would break if I was to just switch it on whilst charging? Does anybody know, or is the answer simply "because".




I just got mine today too.
The recommendation for the 10hrs charge before 1st use is printed on the box.


----------



## jmills8

Charge until white light turns off. Can be 4 hrs or 6 or 9 hrs.


----------



## zerolight

miketlse Starwalker

See my point is that the red says it's in the instructions but yet it is not in the manual, any of the quotes from Chord, and unlike star walker's it is not printed on my box.


----------



## zerolight

I'm going to follow the advice of the forum and wait, no question. There's plenty of experts here. My point was merely that Joe public buying one of these devices wouldn't know not to power it on. It literally comes with no instructions, and the online instructions don't mention it. It's just odd and I'm thankful I'm a headfier otherwise I'd be listening to it right now.


----------



## TG04

The point of using Tidal to find new music is well taken, far better to subscribe and peruse anything that might interest you at no extra cost than to continue to buy albums based on the cover art and find out afterwards that you "hate" the music (sad to say but that is what I have done pretty much all my life).  
  
 One thing to remember though, is that you still will need to buy those tracks that you "love" because once they go out-of-print they are likely to disappear from Tidal as well, or some albums/artists could simply be dropped if not widely listened to. Don't know what their current (or future) policy on this is, but after all there must be a limit to their storage capacity also.


----------



## cpauya

zerolight said:


> I'm going to follow the advice of the forum and wait, no question. There's plenty of experts here. My point was merely that Joe public buying one of these devices wouldn't know not to power it on. It literally comes with no instructions, and the online instructions don't mention it. It's just odd and I'm thankful I'm a headfier otherwise I'd be listening to it right now.


 

 Under my Mojo box, there's a set of instructions and the first one mentions "Please fully charge the unit before first use (minimum 10 hours).".  And plenty of mention here too starting from the 3rd post.  Did you look under your Mojo box? 




  
Congrats on your new Mojo and enjoy!


----------



## zerolight

It seems a watched light never goes out!


----------



## zerolight

Still charging. Here's my little device and the box without instructions.


----------



## cpauya

zerolight said:


> It seems a watched light never goes out!


 
  
 LOL - I couldn't agree more.
  


zerolight said:


> Still charging. Here's my little device and the box without instructions.
> ...


 
  
 Ah, that explains why.  You have the new box (mine was the small white box) and a free case too I assume.
  
 Well, I guess Chord thought that whoever's buying the Mojo knows what it is already.
  
 Stop watching the charging light and finish reading the 1950+ pages of Mojo stuff here.  I bet by the time you're done the light is already off.


----------



## zerolight

Free case indeed! Not sure it's worth £65 but it's nice and makes me feel like I paid £65 less for the Mojo!


----------



## musickid

Has anyone A/B'd the modimultibit against the mojo. i have the modi feeding an earmax pro tube amp and cannot decide whether to build a new mojo rig. if the sound is considerably different (not necessarily better) this would motivate me to get off my..........and start the new mojo rig for home use. my idea is to use an intona with b and o h6 cans. would a jitterbug do most of what the intona can do sonically speaking? thanks to all remember the modi is a multibit. the modi is fed from an intona industrial. 250 dollars/250 pounds schitt audio.


----------



## headmanPL

Don't worry about the battery situation too much. It's not like you can invalidate the warranty by using it out of the box.
 I couldn't wait and used mine out of the box 13 months ago.
 I then charged it the full 10 hours. It is still going strong.
 Hope you enjoy your new Mojo!


----------



## zerolight

headmanPL I've wait 5 hours already, may as well sit out the last wee bit.


----------



## ufospls2

musickid said:


> Has anyone A/B'd the modimultibit against the mojo. i have the modi feeding an earmax pro tube amp and cannot decide whether to build a new mojo rig. if the sound is considerably different (not necessarily better) this would motivate me to get off my..........and start the new mojo rig for home use. my idea is to use an intona with b and o h6 cans. would a jitterbug do most of what the intona can do sonically speaking? thanks to all remember the modi is a multibit. the modi is fed from an intona industrial. 250 dollars/250 pounds schitt audio.


 
 If it is for a desktop, at home set up, I'd just stick with what you've got. I like the Mojo, but there is no point in "upgrading" (probably more of a side grade) to it if you aren't going to use it for portable use as well. If I didn't need my Mojo for portable/transportable use, I would have gotten a Modi Multibit. That is assuming you were going to be using the Mojo as a DAC with your earmax tube amp. If you want to use the Mojo on its own as a solid state solution, then it might be worth considering.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

musickid said:


> Has anyone A/B'd the modimultibit against the mojo. i have the modi feeding an earmax pro tube amp and cannot decide whether to build a new mojo rig. if the sound is considerably different (not necessarily better) this would motivate me to get off my..........and start the new mojo rig for home use. my idea is to use an intona with b and o h6 cans. would a jitterbug do most of what the intona can do sonically speaking? thanks to all remember the modi is a multibit. the modi is fed from an intona industrial. 250 dollars/250 pounds schitt audio.




The advantage of Mojo is mostly portability, if you're looking for something to replace your desktop setup, I don't think Mojo is the best choice.


----------



## rkt31

who cares for the form factor. just for the desktop use you can't compare two vastly different technologies. if someone care for sq , mojo beats many much more expensive DACs.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

Does anyone how much the battery the Mojo drains from an iPhone? Is it more or less than a pair of headphones running out of the headphone jack on the iPhone.


----------



## harpo1

kwyjibovenneri said:


> Does anyone how much the battery the Mojo drains from an iPhone? Is it more or less than a pair of headphones running out of the headphone jack on the iPhone.


 
 It has its own battery so it won't drain any.  Only the music player you use will drain the battery with the mojo.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

harpo1 said:


> It has its own battery so it won't drain any.  Only the music player you use will drain the battery with the mojo.


 
 Thanks! Makes sense, don't know why i didn't think of that haha.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

Another question, does anyone have experience using this as mostly a desktop DAC?


----------



## music4mhell

kwyjibovenneri said:


> Another question, does have experience using this as mostly a desktop DAC?


I am using as desktop dac with my genelec speakers from last 10 months at home..at office i use with my cans or earbuds..

i use toslink input from my sony tv ..


----------



## zerolight

It's charged. Yay. But I have to go out to a school function with my son. Nay.

Edit: got 5 mins with it. Sounds awesome so far.


----------



## maczrool

I do, but have to run the source PC off of battery power due to the Mojo's lack of galvanic isolation. Despite running amp, preamp and PC off of adjacent outlets, I get very audible digital noise leaking into the system from anything directly connected to the PC.


----------



## ufospls2

kwyjibovenneri said:


> Another question, does anyone have experience using this as mostly a desktop DAC?


 
 I have extensive experience using it as a desktop DAC. For the money, if you are doing strict desktop use I think there are other options that would be far better suited. However, as a stand in solution, it is great. I sold my desktop DAC as I needed the money, and have been using the Mojo in its place. I'm looking forward to buying a new desktop DAC so I can just use the Mojo as a portable solution. For 600 bucks, the Mojo is great, but its definitely not the ideal solution for strict desktop use.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

ufospls2 said:


> I have extensive experience using it as a desktop DAC. For the money, if you are doing strict desktop use I think there are other options that would be far better suited. However, as a stand in solution, it is great. I sold my desktop DAC as I needed the money, and have been using the Mojo in its place. I'm looking forward to buying a new desktop DAC so I can just use the Mojo as a portable solution. For 600 bucks, the Mojo is great, but its definitely not the ideal solution for strict desktop use.


 
 Thanks for the feedback! I plan on using in a 70/30 split between home and portable use. It won't strictly be for home use, otherwise I would get a dedicated desktop DAC. However, I'm glad to hear it'll still be a good option for my desktop setup.


----------



## Audio-Mark

ufospls2 said:


> For the money, if you are doing strict desktop use I think there are other options that would be far better suited. However, as a stand in solution, it is great. I sold my desktop DAC as I needed the money, and have been using the Mojo in its place. I'm looking forward to buying a new desktop DAC so I can just use the Mojo as a portable solution. For 600 bucks, the Mojo is great, but its definitely not the ideal solution for strict desktop use.




Why isn't it the ideal solution for strict desktop use? I connect it to my Mac Mini when needed using an optical cable. Is it only because the ease of use?

I'm interested to hear which other options are better, soundwise.


----------



## headmanPL

kwyjibovenneri said:


> Another question, does anyone have experience using this as mostly a desktop DAC?


 

 When I work at home, I have Mojo as my desktop DAC all day. Usually streaming Internet Radio as the source. Have to say that I love it driving my Monitor Audio S200


----------



## betula

kwyjibovenneri said:


> Another question, does anyone have experience using this as mostly a desktop DAC?


 

 Many of us use Mojo mainly as desktop DAC, including me. Might not be the most ideal for desktop use, but what other DAC can compete with Mojo's sound quality for £400? I have no problem using Mojo as desktop DAC at all.


----------



## TG04

Just received an answer from Tidal, they acknowledge that there is a problem in the current version and sent me a zip to re-install v. 2.03 
  
 Update, Jan 19, 2017:  pulled down an update from Tidal today, new version is 2.1.2.177 (previously 2.1.1.160).  Haven't tried it yet, hopefully it will fix the problems with using the Mojo


----------



## Music Alchemist

*To all new Mojo owners:*
  
 Don't forget to redeem your free DSD album download! There should be a coupon code in the box, which you apply here:
  
 https://www.nativedsd.com/information/mojo
  


zerolight said:


> So out if curiosity, why does it need to be fully charged for 10 hours before first use, and what would break if I was to just switch it on whilst charging? Does anybody know, or is the answer simply "because".


 
  
 Edit: See these posts:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/2685#post_12030024
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/29295#post_13182449
  


dobrescu george said:


> I see..
> 
> I must have missed that post - I try to keep up with the thread at all times
> 
> ...


 
  
 I posted about it many times.
  
 Well, programming foobar2000 to load tracks into memory is obviously going to cause more of a pause. If you instead put the tracks in virtual RAM drives (so everything is already in memory), then drag and drop them into foobar2000, there won't be as much of a pause...but that's a pain to bother with. And Mojo will still cut off the beginning unless you insert that silence, so sort of a moot point.
  


zerolight said:


> See my point is that the red says it's in the instructions but yet it is not in the manual, any of the quotes from Chord, and unlike star walker's it is not printed on my box.


 
  
 It's odd that the newer box doesn't mention charging beforehand. I have the older white one. (Which slips inside an outer box with the same graphics as yours.)
  


maczrool said:


> I do, but have to run the source PC off of battery power due to the Mojo's lack of galvanic isolation. Despite running amp, preamp and PC off of adjacent outlets, I get very audible digital noise leaking into the system from anything directly connected to the PC.


 
  
 That sort of thing really depends on your computer. No problems on my end.
  


kwyjibovenneri said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I plan on using in a 70/30 split between home and portable use. It won't strictly be for home use, otherwise I would get a dedicated desktop DAC. However, I'm glad to hear it'll still be a good option for my desktop setup.


 
  
 There were recent posts about the upcoming Hugo 2 being the second best DAC in the world. (Losing only to the DAVE.) So whether something is sized for portable or desktop use doesn't tell you how it will sound.


----------



## obsidyen

betula said:


> Many of us use Mojo mainly as desktop DAC, including me. Might not be the most ideal for desktop use, but what other DAC can compete with Mojo's sound quality for £400? I have no problem using Mojo as desktop DAC at all.


 

 Some claim Modi Multibit at $249 is better. I don't know since I haven't heard that dac.


----------



## miketlse

zerolight said:


> It's charged. Yay. But I have to go out to a school function with my son. Nay.
> 
> Edit: got 5 mins with it. Sounds awesome so far.


 
 All those years ago, hoping my parents wouldn't embarrass me in front of my school friends


----------



## miketlse

obsidyen said:


> Some claim Modi Multibit at $249 is better. I don't know since I haven't heard that dac.


 
  
 Some people claim that the earth is flat - but that does not mean that their opinions are true.


----------



## MartynB85

betula said:


> Many of us use Mojo mainly as desktop DAC, including me. Might not be the most ideal for desktop use, but what other DAC can compete with Mojo's sound quality for £400? I have no problem using Mojo as desktop DAC at all.


 
  
 I use mine as my desktop DAC/Amp too, driving my Elears. Sounds fantastic, and its a wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> *To all new Mojo owners:*
> 
> Don't forget to redeem your free DSD album download! There should be a coupon code in the box, which you apply here:
> 
> ...


 
  
 The only comment i would modify (for clarity), is that with the initial batches of the Mojo, Chord had no way of knowing just how popular it would be. So chord took the cautious approach, and half charged the Mojos, and then advised new owners that they needed a full 10 hour charge (just in case the Mojos had been on shop shelves for months, and the batteries were flat).
 In reality, the initial batches of Mojos were bought by owners, as fast as they arrived at the dealers, so the batteries were still nearly half charged, so most people needed to charge for only say 4 hours.
  
 Mojo is still selling well, so i expect most new owners still only need 4 hours charge to reach full charge.
 The only exceptions are probably owners using chargers that change to trickle charge, once the battery gets near full charge.


----------



## jwbrent

Quick question, I have a TDK ferrite choke being shipped to me; does it go on the source end or load end of a USB cable in order to have the best effect?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Just bought a JVC HA-SZ2000! Now I'll have both audiophile and basshead bases covered.
  
 (Returning the Skullcandy Crusher 'cause it's nowhere near good enough for serious basshead purposes.)
  


miketlse said:


> The only comment i would modify (for clarity), is that with the initial batches of the Mojo, Chord had no way of knowing just how popular it would be. So chord took the cautious approach, and half charged the Mojos, and then advised new owners that they needed a full 10 hour charge (just in case the Mojos had been on shop shelves for months, and the batteries were flat).
> In reality, the initial batches of Mojos were bought by owners, as fast as they arrived at the dealers, so the batteries were still nearly half charged, so most people needed to charge for only say 4 hours.


 
  
 I see. You sure are a Mojo guru!


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Just bought a JVC HA-SZ2000! Now I'll have both audiophile and basshead bases covered.
> 
> (Returning the Skullcandy Crusher 'cause it's nowhere near good enough for serious basshead purposes.)
> 
> ...


 
 you flatter me.
  
 i don't remember all the mojo info, but i remember there was this post by JF. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/2685#post_12030024 
@Mython and some of the other regulars put me in the shade somewhat.


----------



## zerolight

music alchemist said:


> *To all new Mojo owners:*
> 
> Don't forget to redeem your free DSD album download! There should be a coupon code in the box, which you apply here:
> 
> ...




No code for a free DSD album either. Ah well, I got my free case so can't complain.


----------



## ninetylol

Joining the club! Liestening to my Mojo just now and it really sounds amazing. I feared i would be disappointed after all the high praise ive read and high expectations from it. But the mojo realyl lives up to the hype.
  
 First think i noticed was the incredible depth of layers in songs. With my Denon DA-300 its more like mush. The mojo is just really really clear and fun to listen too. Anyway back to testing 
  
 PS: No DSD code and no case for me :S


----------



## Music Alchemist

zerolight said:


> No code for a free DSD album either. Ah well, I got my free case so can't complain.


 


ninetylol said:


> PS: No DSD code and no case for me :S


 
  
 Well that sucks. I guess it was a limited time bonus.
  
 It's a shame the Mojo can't do native DSD playback either; only DoP. (DSD over PCM.)
  
 There's conflicting info out there on whether DoP sounds the same as native DSD playback. I don't know whether it would sound different since I almost never use DSD.
  
 http://www.dcsltd.co.uk/support/what-is-dop-dsd-over-pcm/
  


> The original idea for DoP was invented by dCS in 2011. It involves taking groups of 16 adjacent 1-bit  samples from a DSD stream and packing them into the lower 16 bits of a 24/176.4 data stream. Data from the other channel of the stereo pair is packed the same way. A specific marker code in the top 8 bits identifies the data stream as DoP, rather than PCM. The resulting DoP stream can be transmitted through existing 24/192-capable USB, AES, Dual AES or SPDIF interfaces to a DoP-compatible DAC, which reassembles the original stereo DSD data stream COMPLETELY UNCHANGED.
> 
> If something goes wrong and the data stream is decoded as PCM, the output will be low-level noise with faint music in the back ground, so it fails safely. This can happen if the computer erases the marker code by applying a volume adjustment.


----------



## fumanshu

I'm still hesitating between getting a Shanling M1 or the AK 100 MK2 to use it with the Mojo as a transport. Which one should you suggest if anyone of you have one or both of them. Thansk


----------



## Peter Hyatt

audio-mark said:


> ufospls2 said:
> 
> 
> > For the money, if you are doing strict desktop use I think there are other options that would be far better suited. However, as a stand in solution, it is great. I sold my desktop DAC as I needed the money, and have been using the Mojo in its place. I'm looking forward to buying a new desktop DAC so I can just use the Mojo as a portable solution. For 600 bucks, the Mojo is great, but its definitely not the ideal solution for strict desktop use.
> ...


 

 works great as desktop.  you know a better dac anywhere near the money, let me know.  i think the only thing that is going to beat mojo's output is hugo 2.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

grandfathertime said:


> works great as desktop.  you know a better dac anywhere near the money, let me know.  i think the only thing that is going to beat mojo's output is hugo 2.


 
  
 ODAC + O2 looks like excellent value.


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> Just bought a JVC HA-SZ2000! Now I'll have both audiophile and basshead bases covered.
> 
> (Returning the Skullcandy Crusher 'cause it's nowhere near good enough for serious basshead purposes.)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Bass headphones? 
  
 There were also Pro900 from Ultrasone which everyone seemingly enjoyed as basshead headphones (?)


----------



## Music Alchemist

dobrescu george said:


> Bass headphones?
> 
> There were also Pro900 from Ultrasone which everyone seemingly enjoyed as basshead headphones (?)


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/716711/the-hardest-hitting-headphones-are-the-extreme-bass-club
  
 Extreme basshead headphones with the goal of getting ultimate bass impact via EQ, amplification, and pad swaps.
  
 That JVC is #1 in that thread. (Ultrasone isn't even in the ranking.)


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> Just bought a JVC HA-SZ2000! Now I'll have both audiophile and basshead bases covered.
> 
> (Returning the Skullcandy Crusher 'cause it's nowhere near good enough for serious basshead purposes.)
> 
> ...


Mojo wont make the JVC pound, Best bass headphone is the B&W P9 plus it has top notch Treble and soundstage.


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/716711/the-hardest-hitting-headphones-are-the-extreme-bass-club
> 
> Extreme basshead headphones with the goal of getting ultimate bass impact via EQ, amplification, and pad swaps.
> 
> That JVC is #1 in that thread. (Ultrasone isn't even in the ranking.)


with a powerful anp the JVC will thump but its mids and treble are annoying. Mojo wont help it cant. Mojo plus monster amp will help.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jmills8 said:


> Mojo wont make the JVC pound, Best bass headphone is the B&W P9 plus it has top notch Treble and soundstage.


 


jmills8 said:


> with a powerful anp the JVC will thump but its mids and treble are annoying. Mojo wont help it cant. Mojo plus monster amp will help.


 
  
 The extreme bass impact comes primarily from EQ, particularly bass boosts. (And using different pads.)
  
 All the electronics need to do is amplify it cleanly without distortion. The JVC has an impedance of 16 ohms and sensitivity of 108 dB/mW. That's extremely easy to drive. You do need much more power than usual when you boost the bass to extreme levels, but even then, the Mojo is faaaar more than sufficient for that.
  
 Read the thread I linked to in the post above. The JVC beat everything else they've compared it to for bass impact capability. (_After_ EQ.) There's no way the headphone you mentioned could come close in that respect.
  
 Obviously you can equalize the other frequencies too. There's no point buying this one without using EQ.
  
 Anyone who wants to read more about the headphones can do so *here*.


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> The extreme bass impact comes primarily from EQ, particularly bass boosts. (And using different pads.)
> 
> All the electronics need to do is amplify it cleanly without distortion. The JVC has an impedance of 16 ohms and sensitivity of 108 dB/mW. That's extremely easy to drive. You do need much more power than usual when you boost the bass to extreme levels, but even then, the Mojo is faaaar more than sufficient for that.
> 
> ...


I had it, so I experienced it. The P9 is a lot a lot better. They also talk a lot about modding the jvc to get the bass.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jmills8 said:


> I had it, so I experienced it. The P9 is a lot a lot better. They also talk a lot about modding the jvc to get the bass.


 
  
 Did you boost the bass to extreme levels with EQ? That's the entire context of all this.


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> Did you boost the bass to extreme levels with EQ? That's the entire context of all this.


Ofcourse, but theres more than the bass issue.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jmills8 said:


> Ofcourse, but theres more than the bass issue.


 
  
 Okay, but just to be clear, I am not talking about overall sound quality; I am talking about which headphones are capable of the hardest-hitting bass impact. I already have an HD 800 for audiophile-level sound quality. And, as I mentioned, you can equalize any headphone to tweak its frequency response. This is a fairly common practice even for the upper frequencies in basshead headphones.


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> Okay, but just to be clear, I am not talking about overall sound quality; I am talking about which headphones are capable of the hardest-hitting bass impact. I already have an HD 800 for audiophile-level sound quality. And, as I mentioned, you can equalize any headphone to tweak its frequency response. This is a fairly common practice even for the upper frequencies in basshead headphones.


most deepest and hard hitting bass is the B&W P9. It has more bass than the JVC.


----------



## x RELIC x

So, can you guys take it to the basshead thread?


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> So, can you guys take it to the basshead thread?


 kapow, the hammer just fell.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jmills8 said:


> most deepest and hard hitting bass is the B&W P9. It has more bass than the JVC.


 
  
 Once again, I am *not* talking about the stock tuning; I am talking about how hard the bass hits with extreme bass boosts via EQ. (And also pad swaps.) How much bass it has without EQ is not relevant.
  
 If it was even a contender it would have been ranked highly in that basshead thread...but it's barely even mentioned at all.
  
 And yes, this is a conversation for that thread. (Sorry, relic.)


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> kapow, the hammer just fell.




Lol! Not trying to be 'that guy', just the direction the conversation is going is _clearly_ not the topic of the thread. You're right though, I'm not a moderator so I won't moderate.


----------



## fluidz

Hi guys,
  
 Is it possible to use optical without unplugging usb? Is there a way?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## maxh22

jmills8 said:


> most deepest and hard hitting bass is the B&W P9. It has more bass than the JVC.


 
 How is the synergy with Mojo?


----------



## Music Alchemist

For anyone with an HD 800:
  
 Here is one of the better EQ configurations I've come across. It is nearly identical to the Sonarworks No Limits curve.
  
 (Click for pic.)
  
 I think it is considerably better than stock, but still has a long way to go. (And it is by no means superior in _every_ way. Compromises are probably impossible to circumvent entirely.)
  
 You can copy this and try it for yourself in just a few clicks. (I'd imagine it would translate well to other systems even if you aren't driving the HD 800 from a Mojo.)
  
 Download and install this equalizer if you don't have it.
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_dsp_xgeq
  
 Then right-click, download, and import this EQ preset.
 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/104665703/hd800_ab000b.xgeq
  
 Warning: With these EQ settings, you have to use higher volume. Be careful and make sure to lower the volume before deactivating the EQ!


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> How is the synergy with Mojo?


Obvious its good but its better well excellent with the Hugo. Its bass heavy headphones but it also has better treble than the HD800. The Hugo brings out its Treble and sound stage.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Has anyone compared penon audio lightning cable vs. zee's music lightning cable and taobao mojo cable?


----------



## music4mhell

fluidz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it possible to use optical without unplugging usb? Is there a way?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
 Lol, No. If the USB connection is active, it will always take the 1st priority over other other connections


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Also has anyone tried iPad, iPhone, iPod -> Apple Lightning AV Adapter -> HDMI/ Optical cable -> Mojo?


----------



## zerolight

Just had a listen to Tidal Masters via my new Mojo for the first time. Wow, that was nice. There's a noticeable jump in depth and richness there. It's a shame the entire catalogue isn't MQA already. Is there any way to actually search for Masters other than the snap shot view in what's new that just shows some? I'm not sure I can justify pumping up for a Tidal sub when the 3 month trial runs out - I need to provide my wife and 2 kids with a music library to and the Apple Music family plan has been doing fine there. If only Apple would get on board the high bit rate music wagon.
  
 edit: most of my listening is mobile, or at least away from my computer... any news on when MQA hits Tidal on iPhone yet?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Had my first DSD experience with the Mojo last night.
  
 I downloaded the DSD256 version of the bonus album I mentioned and played the first half. You can preview it at the link below.
  
 https://justlisten.nativedsd.com/albums/JL002-8-ensembles-in-1-bit
  
 The composition isn't all that interesting but the sound quality is quite good. There isn't much high or low frequency content, so it doesn't reveal the HD 800's flaws. I preferred it without EQ.
  
 It would appear my computer can't handle DSD well despite having good specs. I already have foobar2000 configured to load tracks into memory, but the music stuttered frequently. Loading the files into RAM drives fixed it, but even then it still stuttered when I did other things on the computer. (Yet another reason why I want a dedicated music server and network player.) This situation forced me to sit there and focus more on the music.
  
 A few times the DAC glitched up and played terrifying alien noise so loudly I had to take the headphones off. Is this a known issue with the Mojo? It only happens with DSD.
  


zerolight said:


> I need to provide my wife and 2 kids with a music library


 
  
 I have never seen this phrase before...and it brought me joy.


----------



## psikey

That same DSD works flawlessly using JRiver media centre and via UAPP or Andoid. Sublime sound quality with my SE846's.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

I just got my Mojo yesterday and plugged in my SE846's. I heard an audible hiss. I thought this was suppose to have a super black background? My iPhone is seems better... WAT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Otherwise it sounds amazing!


----------



## psikey

Well I've read people can have different sensitivity to hiss and with my SE846's noticed it with an Oppo HA2 and to some low level with a Sony ZX2 but not with Mojo, Dragonfly Red, iPhones or Samsung S6/S7.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rwelles

x relic x said:


> Lol! Not trying to be 'that guy', just the direction the conversation is going is _clearly_ not the topic of the thread. You're right though, I'm not a moderator so I won't moderate.


 

 Does that make you "immoderate"??


----------



## zerolight

kwyjibovenneri said:


> I just got my Mojo yesterday and plugged in my SE846's. I heard an audible hiss. I thought this was suppose to have a super black background? My iPhone is seems better... WAT. :eek:   Otherwise it sounds amazing!




Not noticing any hiss with my Angies. What I am noticing is that I'm able to play at higher volumes than I could with my iPhone alone or through dragonfly without feeling it was getting spikey and uncomfortable. And it sounds very nice at my preferred lower volumes.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

kwyjibovenneri said:


> I just got my Mojo yesterday and plugged in my SE846's. I heard an audible hiss. I thought this was suppose to have a super black background? My iPhone is seems better... WAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 SE846 sensitivity is an insane 134.45 dB SPL/1Vrms.... Audible noise floor is to be expected.


----------



## ufospls2

betula said:


> Many of us use Mojo mainly as desktop DAC, including me. Might not be the most ideal for desktop use, but what other DAC can compete with Mojo's sound quality for £400? I have no problem using Mojo as desktop DAC at all.


 
 Now, don’t get me wrong, I love my Mojo and think it is a great bit of gear. But.
  
 For STRICT desktop DAC use around the same price as the Mojo? Off the top of my head better options would be.
  
 -Resonessence Labs Concero HD
 -Schiit Bifrost MB
 -Emotiva Stealth DC-1
 -Metrum Acoustics Octave mk2 (if you can find one)
 -Audiolab MDAC
 -Eastern Electric MiniMax DAC 
 -iFi Micro iDAC 2
  
  
 Thats all I can think of off the top of my head around the same price, there are probably a few more I’ve forgotten. If you can spend a few hundred more, there are A LOT more options better suited for strict desktop use. No worrying about battery life, better/more robust USB connections, ease of use, and most importantly sound quality. With the Mojo, while it sounds awesome, you are also paying a premium for
  
 a)The Chord name
 b)A multi tool feature set
 c)Battery
  
 When you take those things away, you can get better desktop sound for the money.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ufospls2 said:


> Now, don’t get me wrong, I love my Mojo and think it is a great bit of gear. But.
> 
> For STRICT desktop DAC use around the same price as the Mojo? Off the top of my head better options would be.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If I had said that, I might have been looking at a ban... But I'm glad someone said it. 
  
 Chord isn't exactly the best when it comes to value.


----------



## psikey

Partly cause its made in UK and we can't get away with paying £1/hr labour rates. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

psikey said:


> Partly cause its made in UK and we can't get away with paying £1/hr labour rates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 
  
 Schiit is made in the US... where people who flip burgers are demanding $15/hr.


----------



## psikey

I'm comparing to Asia of course. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## psikey

grumpyoldguy said:


> psikey said:
> 
> 
> > Partly cause its made in UK and we can't get away with paying £1/hr labour rates.
> ...




And why not, US makes fabulous burgers  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## psikey

Once Trump gets his way lets see what Apple stuff cost if they have to make it in US over China

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jmills8

psikey said:


> Once Trump gets his way lets see what Apple stuff cost if they have to make it in US over China
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hey the Hammer will fall soon.


----------



## maxh22

jmills8 said:


> Hey the Hammer will fall soon.




The Hammer will fall, and the wall will be built! LOL


----------



## jmills8

maxh22 said:


> The Hammer will fall, and the wall will be built! LOL


ha but I mean the Off Topic will cause The Hammer to fall on you.


----------



## rkt31

@ufospls2, chord mojo is overpriced can't believe it. small size does not mean it should be cheap. there is price for technology too. none of these dacs come anywhere close to mojo in sq ( also measurements ) simply because mojo uses a lot more advance tech and you are getting high quality digital preamp free of cost. if a I have to spend my precious $600 it will be sq not the form factor. if you find micro USB weaker than USB B then use thinner micro USB cable which comes with phones . add few ferrite chokes still it will beat those desktop friendly USB B fed DACs. I find 7 to 8 hours play time more than sufficient for my daily use. after mojo is fully charged it can be kept plugged to this charger. did you use mojo with stereo amp and speakers ? I bet once you listen mojo in your speaker set up, there is no going back to these desktop friendly DACs .


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

grumpyoldguy said:


> SE846 sensitivity is an insane 134.45 dB SPL/1Vrms.... Audible noise floor is to be expected.


 
 Yeah fair enough. When I start to play music I can't hear it obviously. Just thought it was strange as I didn't notice this on my iPhone. Can't wait to give it a good listen tonight.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

zerolight said:


> Not noticing any hiss with my Angies. What I am noticing is that I'm able to play at higher volumes than I could with my iPhone alone or through dragonfly without feeling it was getting spikey and uncomfortable. And it sounds very nice at my preferred lower volumes.


 
 Hmm interesting, must be because of the extreme sensitivity like @GRUMPYOLDGUY said. I do agree though it is crazy powerful!!! I was even using my LCD-2's last night and I only had it up to about 75%-80%...crazy!


----------



## Music Alchemist

kwyjibovenneri said:


> I do agree though it is crazy powerful!!! I was even using my LCD-2's last night and I only had it up to about 75%-80%...crazy!


 
  
 The only way I've been able to get the Mojo to distort is by using heavy bass boosts with bass-heavy music at high volume with the HD 800.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

music alchemist said:


> The only way I've been able to get the Mojo to distort is by using heavy bass boosts with bass-heavy music at high volume with the HD 800.


 
 lol, i sure hope you don't listen to it like that normally.


----------



## Music Alchemist

kwyjibovenneri said:


> lol, i sure hope you don't listen to it like that normally.


 
  
 Haha, nah. Without the crazy EQ, it doesn't distort even when it's louder than I'd want it. (Though you can more easily hear distortion that's actually in the recording.)


----------



## Zojokkeli

I use Mojo as a desktop DAC mostly. In my experience the sound quality is in line, or above, with similarly priced full-sized desktop systems, and it is portable and tiny. I haven't heard Schiit's multibit offerings, but I do think Mojo sounds better than my Bifrost Uber and Asgard 2 did. Chord's other products are quite expensive, but I think Mojo is a bargain for what it is.


----------



## betula

ufospls2 said:


> Now, don’t get me wrong, I love my Mojo and think it is a great bit of gear. But.
> 
> For STRICT desktop DAC use around the same price as the Mojo? Off the top of my head better options would be.
> 
> ...


 
 I have to add, I love to be able to take Mojo's "sound quality" with me, when I travel abroad 5-6 times a year. I did not try most of the DACs you mention (although read about them). Some of them however seem to be well over Mojo's price. I will have a chance to test iFi iDAC2 in a few days.
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> If I had said that, I might have been looking at a ban... But I'm glad someone said it.
> 
> Chord isn't exactly the best when it comes to value.


 
 That might be true for Chord's other products, not for Mojo.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

betula said:


> That might be true for Chord's other products, not for Mojo.


 
  
 I think you mean it's not as true with Mojo as other Chord products... but it's still true IMO.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Anything over $100 could be said to be not the best value...but that's kinda missing the point.


----------



## betula

grumpyoldguy said:


> I think you mean it's not as true with Mojo as other Chord products... but it's still true IMO.


 

 IMO Mojo is good value for the money. We do not have to agree on this.


----------



## Mojo ideas

ufospls2 said:


> Now, don’t get me wrong, I love my Mojo and think it is a great bit of gear. But.
> 
> For STRICT desktop DAC use around the same price as the Mojo? Off the top of my head better options would be.
> 
> ...


 You probably don't realise that Mojo despite its diminutive size packs more than five hundred times the data processing of those units. You might say essentially it's got a far bigger heart and brain than that of the larger bodied units your compairing it with.


----------



## psikey

Without knowing component price, design/testing, manufacturing costs or number sold we have no idea on value from a monetry view.

Now having owned a few lower end DAC's I'd say the Dragonfly Red and likely even more DF black are excellent value.

Is the Mojo worth £230 more than the DFR. If money was main consideration then no, I'd still have the DFR. From a SQ point of view then to me the Mojo is worth the extra especially if needing extra power without an amp.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RobinTim

I tried to read up on the following but it left me confused... So here goes nothing:
  
 1) Does it hurt the battery of the mojo to let it charged for longer periods of times?
  
 2) Should the battery be completely empty before being charged again or would it be better to start charging once it is in the red?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## psikey

1. No
2. No. But I always let these things run down low occassionally in case battery calibration goes off as can be the case with laptops ( ie not showing correct remaing charge level).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TG04

miketlse said:


> The only comment i would modify (for clarity), is that with the initial batches of the Mojo, Chord had no way of knowing just how popular it would be. So chord took the cautious approach, and half charged the Mojos, and then advised new owners that they needed a full 10 hour charge (just in case the Mojos had been on shop shelves for months, and the batteries were flat).
> In reality, the initial batches of Mojos were bought by owners, as fast as they arrived at the dealers, so the batteries were still nearly half charged, so most people needed to charge for only say 4 hours.
> 
> Mojo is still selling well, so i expect most new owners still only need 4 hours charge to reach full charge.
> The only exceptions are probably owners using chargers that change to trickle charge, once the battery gets near full charge.


 
 As far as battery life goes, I think the Mojo is no different from other rechargeable items, your electric toothbrush let's say, which means that good battery hygiene dictates: always leave it plugged in to charge fully and always fully discharge batteries before starting the next recharge cycle.  This way the battery "memory" has the correct high- and low- markers and capacity (the difference) remains.  In truth though, this span continuously decreases in time - I know it because my toothbrush gets less and less service time over the years!


----------



## betula

psikey said:


> Without knowing component price, design/testing, manufacturing costs or number sold we have no idea on value from a monetry view.
> 
> Now having owned a few lower end DAC's I'd say the Dragonfly Red and likely even more DF black are excellent value.
> 
> ...


 

 I think value for price is mainly a subjective thing, mostly depends on the thickness of one's wallet. I am not sure, if 'objective value' as such exists at all.


----------



## TG04

what you say makes good sense


----------



## zerolight

If money was a huge concern I'd probably not have bought this. If money was of no concern I'd have waited on the Hugo2. Either way the DFR would have been sold. Once the DFR novelty wore off I just found it made things a little bit harsh and bright, and it felt like it was eqing the sound to bring out details and adding reverb or something to create soundstage. I preferred my iPhone without it. So I say the Mojo is worth the premium over the DFR, but it's at the upper end of what I'd be willing to pay. Whether it is better than the dacs listed elsewhere I cannot say, but the reviews would seem to suggest it's the best dac at its own price point and we'll above. Good enough for me for sure.


----------



## psikey

Sure, I don't have the cash like some do to spend on a wide range of audio gear. I read lots of feedback on here and of course pro reviews. I have now settled on the Mojo as DAC/AMP and SE846's as earphones. I'd love to try something like a Hugo 2 with a pair of Noble K10U but I could never justify the cost to myself so no point.

Now if I could only keep the Mojo or the SE846's the Mojo would be gone and back to output from my phone. The earphones were the big noticeable step up for me in audio with the Mojo being the iceing on the cake (I don't use headphones).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## x RELIC x

tg04 said:


> As far as battery life goes, I think the Mojo is no different from other rechargeable items, your electric toothbrush let's say, which means that good battery hygiene dictates: always leave it plugged in to charge fully and always fully discharge batteries before starting the next recharge cycle.  This way the battery "memory" has the correct high- and low- markers and capacity (the difference) remains.  In truth though, this span continuously decreases in time - I know it because my toothbrush gets less and less service time over the years!




Your toothbrush is getting noticibly less battery life precisely because of the way you are charging it. Lithium batteries do not have a 'memory effect' and it's well established that short charges, more often, are better for the lifespan of lithium batteries. They do no behave the same as NiMh or NiCad batteries and charging them to full and draining to dead on a regular basis is bad for lithium batteries.

Once again, here is a highly suggested read on the subject:

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

What kind of daps are you guys using? I was looking for some input.


----------



## TG04

Wow, I had no idea ... thank you for this information.  The article is a little too dense for my attention span, is the recommendation to run on battery power most of the time and to recharge whenever the opportunity arises?


----------



## miketlse

tg04 said:


> Wow, I had no idea ... thank you for this information.  The article is a little too dense for my attention span, is the recommendation to run on battery power most of the time and to recharge whenever the opportunity arises?


 
  
 There is more info in post #3, explained at an easier level.
  
*How many charge/discharge cycles is the Mojo battery going to last ?* (Click to hide)
    Quote:
  


> Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


  
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mojo ideas*
> 
> 
> .... the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units expect a life of greater than ten years. Mojo has a plug on it so it's just an easy replacement for a shop technician Hugo batteries will need soldering in place though but this is also a low skilled job which would be require rarely if ever.
> John Franks.


 
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> The batteries are plug in and held into place via thermal sheet. Very easy to change by your dealer.
> ...


 



  
  
*Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24/7?* (Click to hide) 


mojo ideas said:


> elnero said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any harm in most of the time leaving the Mojo hooked up to computer and plugged in to the wall to keep a full charge?
> ...


 
    
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> staxton said:
> 
> 
> > I am also considering replacing my desktop DAC (which, by the way, cost far more than than the Mojo) with a second Mojo, so I might have something to sell too! One question that I think remains unanswered is, Is it alright to leave the Mojo on 24/7 plugged in with a 2A wall wart? Will that adversely affect the battery or anything else in the Mojo? Would keeping the Mojo on all the time avoid the issues with the battery charging circuitry?
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

tg04 said:


> Wow, I had no idea ... thank you for this information.  The article is a little too dense for my attention span, is the recommendation to run on battery power most of the time and to recharge whenever the opportunity arises?




Yes. Basically you can almost double the useable lifespan of lithium batteries by charging to only 86%. Conversely, when draining to 20% of the depth of discharge you also gain significant useable charge cycles compared to a full discharge. 

Now, for something like the Mojo the total charge Voltage is difficult to monitor precisely so my recommendation is to charge it until full but remove from the charger when you see the light go out and then only drain to a point before the battery indicator turns red for typical charging. Once in a while (about once a month or two) I would do a full charge and then a full drain to calibrate the battery meter. Regular short charge cycles will not harm the battery if you only have, say, 75-50-25% battery left.

Chord has mentioned many times in this thread that the Mojo's battery is robust and can be left plugged in all the time, but I err on the side of caution with all my lithium battery devices with regard to this and they have all performed very well once I've adopted these charging habits, including my electric toothbrush.


----------



## x RELIC x

miketlse said:


> There is more info in post #3, explained at an easier level.
> 
> *How many charge/discharge cycles is the Mojo battery going to last ?* (Click to hide)




And yet some users who have had Mojo plugged in continuously for months on end have reported very short battery life. Coincidence?

It's noted that lithium batteries are 'stressed' when kept at a Voltage of 4.10 and above so leaving a device plugged in all the time is not optimal when it is constantly 'topped up'. The Mojo 'tops up' and keeps the battery close to the charge ceiling when left plugged in. I suppose it's up to each user to figure out how they would be best served with regard to leaving the device plugged in.


----------



## TG04

Superbly useful information.  Again, thank you very much // TG


----------



## miketlse

x relic x said:


> And yet some users who have had Mojo plugged in continuously for months on end have reported very short battery life. Coincidence?


 
  
 I don't know if it is coincidence.
 In any case you need to put 'some users' in context:
 The Mojo serial numbers are well into the 40,000s now, and presumably many thousands of users leave their Mojo plugged in continually, but only a handful have issues.
 That would suggest that the battery problems are the exception, rather than the norm.


----------



## x RELIC x

miketlse said:


> I don't know if it is coincidence.
> In any case you need to put 'some users' in context:
> The Mojo serial numbers are well into the 40,000s now, and presumably many thousands of users leave their Mojo plugged in continually, but only a handful have issues.
> That would suggest that the battery problems are the exception, rather than the norm.




Yes, agreed. I'm just throwing out a caution as I've experienced lithium battery issues from leaving them plugged in 24/7 for months on end with laptops and portable devices (I haven't done this with the Mojo and am not about to risk it). Obviously not all devices have the same charging scheme but better safe than sorry I like to say.


----------



## warrior1975

I don't think that it's safe to estimate thousands leave their mojo plugged in all the time. We really have no idea. But, there are definitely a handful here that do, out of that handful how many have experienced poor battery life? 

I'm with relic on this, I'd error on the side of caution if you want to prolong your battery life. Personally, I don't really care as I'm sure I won't have the same mojo in 5 years, or 3, probably not even next year.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Two interesting things I have noticed about two of my headphones:
  
 The KTXPRO1 distorts at a certain (high) volume no matter how powerful the amp is. Its power handling capacity must be below average.
  
 On this track, the HD 800 picks up articulation in the bass line that I have never heard before. On other headphones I have tested it with, it just sounds like the same note being played repeatedly in the same way.
  


x relic x said:


> Now, for something like the Mojo the total charge Voltage is difficult to monitor precisely so my recommendation is to charge it until full but remove from the charger when you see the light go out and then only drain to a point before the battery indicator turns red for typical charging.


 
  
 Looks like my normal use fits that description. Lucky me!
  
 I charge it once I turn the computer on soon after waking up. Usually by the time I turn the Mojo on to use it, it has finished charging. Since I am only using the supplied cable, I switch from the charging port to the data input, so it is never charging while in use. I use it for videos as well. When the day is done, the battery state indicator is at yellow. (Perhaps sometimes red.)


----------



## miketlse

warrior1975 said:


> I don't think that it's safe to estimate thousands leave their mojo plugged in all the time. We really have no idea. But, there are definitely a handful here that do, out of that handful how many have experienced poor battery life?
> 
> I'm with relic on this, I'd error on the side of caution if you want to prolong your battery life. Personally, I don't really care as I'm sure I won't have the same mojo in 5 years, or 3, probably not even next year.


 
 one thousand users, would represent approximately 2% of the total number of Mojo users.
 So even if only a small percentage of Mojo owners leave theirs plugged in continually, it can easily represent thousands.


----------



## Dobrescu George

x relic x said:


> Yes, agreed. I'm just throwing out a caution as I've experienced lithium battery issues from leaving them plugged in 24/7 for months on end with laptops and portable devices (I haven't done this with the Mojo and am not about to risk it). Obviously not all devices have the same charging scheme but better safe than sorry I like to say.


 
  
 Why would one never plug it out though? 
  
 I mean, just to make a habit - leave it to discharge once in a few days - just to be save


----------



## warrior1975

miketlse said:


> one thousand users, would represent approximately 2% of the total number of Mojo users.
> So even if only a small percentage of Mojo owners leave theirs plugged in continually, it can easily represent thousands.




Perhaps, but even so, those people may not be part of head-fi. They could also be leaving it plugged in all the time as well, never testing the battery. It's really hard to determine whether or not it has a negative impact on the battery. I don't think there is conclusive proof either way tbh. Other than taking Chords word (not saying that's a bad thing).


----------



## x RELIC x

dobrescu george said:


> Why would one never plug it out though?
> 
> I mean, just to make a habit - leave it to discharge once in a few days - just to be save




I am only _cautioning_ users from leaving _any_ lithium battery device (including Mojo) _plugged in *constantly*_ for _months on end, 24/7_. It's generally stressful for lithium batteries as they will remain at the upper end of a full charge (4.10V and up for a single cel, which is where Mojo resides when left plugged in _and not used_) most of the time (topping up). Lithium batteries like to be used and according to battery experts (and personal experience) they will degrade when *always* plugged in 24/7. 

Here is an excerpt from my previous link:



> _Lithium-ion suffers from stress when exposed to heat, *so does keeping a cell at a high charge voltage*. A battery dwelling above 30°C (86°F) is considered elevated temperature and for most Li-ion a voltage above 4.10V/cell is deemed as high voltage. Exposing the battery to high temperature and *dwelling in a full state-of-charge for an extended time can be more stressful than cycling*. Table 3 demonstrates capacity loss as a function of temperature and SoC._



Bold emphasis by me


Now, the Mojo uses a Lithium _Polymer_ battery and Chord has stated clearly that it was specifically designed for the Mojo for heat considerations and longevity so this caution _may be a moot point_. I'm only saying that it can't be harmful to unplug to reduce _potential_ stress. Worth it _IMO_. That's it. Of course each user can make their own decision as to what they want to do.


----------



## Ani1000

What happens when the battery dies? 
Can you you still it when plugged in?
How much does it cost to replace the battery?


----------



## x RELIC x

ani1000 said:


> What happens when the battery dies?
> Can you you still it when plugged in?
> How much does it cost to replace the battery?




The Mojo can not run without the battery. You need to take it to an authorized Chord dealer for a battery replacement (or ship it in) is the statement from Chord. I believe the cost for battery replacement would be in the ballpark of the Hugo replacement at $60 (not a confirmed price for the Mojo).


----------



## Aeromarine

ani1000 said:


> What happens when the battery dies?
> Can you you still it when plugged in?
> How much does it cost to replace the battery?


 

 if you can do DIY hard wire the mojo power connector yes you can make it run without battery. Use a Voltage Regulator Circuit to Set the Output of the Power Supply to the Appropriate Voltage for mojo. (require soldering! and knowledge of *electric current! mojo run high power!! danger!!)*


----------



## Dobrescu George

aeromarine said:


> if you can do DIY hard wire the mojo power connector yes you can make it run without battery. Use a Voltage Regulator Circuit to Set the Output of the Power Supply to the Appropriate Voltage for mojo.


 
  
 Thou dangerous and a bit unpractical due to the implications - this should work well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unless there's a jumper connector or test that it runs on the battery or something. 

 Tho  it would feel like a frankestein being kept alive by tubes...


----------



## Aeromarine

dobrescu george said:


> Thou dangerous and a bit unpractical due to the implications - this should work well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I was thinking doing that once I upgrade my desktop setup. will see in the future


----------



## Dobrescu George

aeromarine said:


> I was thinking doing that once I upgrade my desktop setup. will see in the future


 
  
  
 Please take pictures and add a horror FX to them! 

 That would be lovely!!! 
  
 EDIT:: Caption the whole thing "Keeping it alive!"


----------



## Ani1000

I wish Chord would make a Mojo that looks like a GeekOut V2, no battery inside, smaller , just needs to be plugged into a USB.


----------



## jmills8

ani1000 said:


> I wish Chord would make a Mojo that looks like a GeekOut V2, no battery inside, smaller , just needs to be plugged into a USB.


 why not use this ?


----------



## theveterans

jmills8 said:


> why not use this ?


 
  
 He would need to get an amp that can handle 3V input. IMO he should just get the Hugo TT or DAVE.


----------



## jmills8

theveterans said:


> He would need to get an amp that can handle 3V input. IMO he should just get the Hugo TT or DAVE.


Oo true.


----------



## Aeromarine

dobrescu george said:


> Please take pictures and add a horror FX to them!
> 
> That would be lovely!!!
> 
> EDIT:: Caption the whole thing "Keeping it alive!"


 

 not anytime soon yet, but I will save this convo for later use for sure.


----------



## Music Alchemist

theveterans said:


> He would need to get an amp that can handle 3V input.


 
  
 Which reminds me... Schiit Audio amps have no maximum input voltage spec and can handle it no problem. (I confirmed this with them.)
  
 And on the topic of size...here are the dimensions of Chord DACs.
  
 DAVE: 340mm (w) x 145mm (d) x 150mm (h)
 Hugo TT: 235mm (w) x 225mm (d) x 45mm (h)
 Hugo 2: 130mm (w) x 100mm (d) x 21mm (h)
 Hugo: 132mm (w) x 100mm (d) x 20mm (h)
 2Qute: 160mm (w) x 40mm (d) x 70mm (h)
 Mojo: 82mm (w) x 60mm (d) x 22mm (h)


----------



## zerolight

How is everyone dealing with interference when running the Mojo in close proximity to their iphone? I get intermittent noise. I've tried different USB cables without any reduction. Was contemplating a short usb cable for a piggyback solution but now thinking I might want to stick with longer cable and different pockets.


----------



## wakka992

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to use iFi SPDIF ipurifier with coax input on mojo. As of now i'm using the optical spdif of the mojo but I'd prefer the coaxial input. Since the iFi product output is a "standard" RCA 75ohm coaxial plug, do you know any adapter/cable for FEMALE RCA 75ohm coaxial to 3.5mm ts jack 75ohm of the mojo?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
  
 Hi guys, no answer to my question so I'll change it: is a standard 75ohm coax RCA/RCA cable (such as the chord c-digital that I already have) going to work with the mojo if I use a RCA to mono 3.5mm (1/8in) adapter?
  
 Otherwise I'll have to buy a new RCA/Mono Jack cable (and the chord one goes for a whooping 100£ minimum)
  
 +=




?


----------



## willowbrook

zerolight said:


> How is everyone dealing with interference when running the Mojo in close proximity to their iphone? I get intermittent noise. I've tried different USB cables without any reduction. Was contemplating a short usb cable for a piggyback solution but now thinking I might want to stick with longer cable and different pockets.


 
 Had that problem with my laptop while tethering via phone. I had these clicks that would not go away no matter what setting I switched or what cable I borrowed. Even borrowed a very short usb w/ ferrite beads on both ends. Gave up and got a gov2+. Never had that problem with any other dacs with the same laptop. Don't know if you are getting clicks or not, but try putting your phone in airplane mode. This solution should work. Although I never took the mojo outside with my phone and really never had any noise or clicking problem without a phone involved, it's a real shame that so many people are facing interference problems related to phone usage when the mojo is a portable dac/amp. Should be the first thing that should be addressed before anything.


----------



## Light - Man

wakka992 said:


> Hi guys, no answer to my question so I'll change it: is a standard 75ohm coax RCA/RCA cable (such as the chord c-digital that I already have) going to work with the mojo if I use a RCA to mono 3.5mm (1/8in) adapter?
> 
> Otherwise I'll have to buy a new RCA/Mono Jack cable (and the chord one goes for a whooping 100£ minimum)


 
  
 That would be a much cheaper solution but ideally it would be best not to have an adapter in the equation due to theoretical reflections that it may create (but they may not be audible).
  
 Can we assume that your source is a CD player and you want to include the iFi SPDIF ipurifier to see if it improves the sound.
  
 The adapters are only a few pounds so would be worth a go.


----------



## wakka992

light - man said:


> That would be a much cheaper solution but ideally it would be best not to have an adapter in the equation due to theoretical reflections that it may create (but they may not be audible).
> 
> Can we assume that your source is a CD player and you want to include the iFi SPDIF ipurifier to see if it improves the sound.
> 
> The adapters are only a few pounds so would be worth a go.


 
  
 Thanks for your reply.
  
 Source would be a USB to Spdif converter, then to iFi SPDIF ipurifier then to MoJo/other DAC.
  
 I'll buy a cable for the MoJo then...


----------



## Light - Man

wakka992 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Source would be a USB to Spdif converter, then to iFi SPDIF ipurifier then to MoJo/other DAC.
> 
> I'll buy a cable for the MoJo then...


 
  
 If you have the cash to spare then it may be worth it (with the added benefit that you could connect the new cable directly from a CD player to the Mojo).
  
 But, do you really need all that gear in the chain as they and the cables may detract more from the sound than they theoretically would benefit it. I usually find it best to keep things as simple and direct as possible.


----------



## zerolight

No clicks, just occasional intermittent buzz of a mobile phone.


----------



## wakka992

light - man said:


> If you have the cash to spare then it may be worth it (with the added benefit that you could connect the new cable directly from a CD player to the Mojo).
> 
> But, do you really need all that gear in the chain as they and the cables may detract more from the sound than they theoretically would benefit it. I usually find it best to keep things as simple and direct as possible.


 
  
 Don't worry, I'm crazy and I know it


----------



## Light - Man

wakka992 said:


> Don't worry, *I'm crazy and I know it*


 
  
 That is a good start - at least you and I know it - many others here are still in denial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.........


----------



## almarti

bulbsofpassion said:


> Re Meenova cable: You can buy direct from Meenova, worldwide shipping is $3.


 
 I received 6" mine today and it works properly. Thanks! I already prefer it over L19


----------



## TG04

Personally, I'm not there yet, but it was suggested in another post that replacing the battery in Mojo is fairly routine, any (authorized) Chord dealer can do it in a jiffy ... at what cost I'd like to know?  My unit is about to celebrate its first birthday and thus go off-warranty -- often that's when problem start!


----------



## music4mhell

almarti said:


> bulbsofpassion said:
> 
> 
> > Re Meenova cable: You can buy direct from Meenova, worldwide shipping is $3.
> ...


Why prefer over L19 ?


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

music4mhell said:


> Why prefer over L19 ?


 
 I thought none of these cables worked because they aren't MFi certified.


----------



## wakka992

light - man said:


> That would be a much cheaper solution but ideally it would be best not to have an adapter in the equation due to theoretical reflections that it may create (but they may not be audible).
> 
> Can we assume that your source is a CD player and you want to include the iFi SPDIF ipurifier to see if it improves the sound.
> 
> The adapters are only a few pounds so would be worth a go.


 
  
  


wakka992 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'll buy a cable for the MoJo then...


 
  
 Ok, I've contacted a selle on ebay for a custom cable for MoJo... Now the question: how long should the coax cable be?!
  
 The shortest the better? Or longer? Chord on MoJo site (http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/support/dacs/hear-no-audio-output/i-am-using-mojo/connecting-coax-input/) suggest to use cable of 1,5mt or less to avoid connection problem, but they sell cable up to 5mt!


----------



## Light - Man

wakka992 said:


> Ok, I've contacted a selle on ebay for a custom cable for MoJo... Now the question: how long should the coax cable be?!
> 
> The shortest the better? Or longer? Chord on MoJo site (http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/support/dacs/hear-no-audio-output/i-am-using-mojo/connecting-coax-input/) suggest to use cable of 1,5mt or less to avoid connection problem, but they sell cable up to 5mt!


 
  
 I  would opt for the shorter cable that would suit your needs and remember that good coaxial cables tend to be quite stiff and therefore may put stress on the socket in the Mojo over time.
  
 I would probably opt for the cheaper adapter option as you are only experimenting to see if your set up improves with the additional equipment.


----------



## miketlse

tg04 said:


> Personally, I'm not there yet, but it was suggested in another post that replacing the battery in Mojo is fairly routine, any (authorized) Chord dealer can do it in a jiffy ... at what cost I'd like to know?  My unit is about to celebrate its first birthday and thus go off-warranty -- often that's when problem start!


 
 Dealers were charging $34 for replacing the Hugo battery, so I would expect similar or less for Mojo. http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/13995#post_12965364


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> Dealers were charging $34 for replacing the Hugo battery, so I would expect similar or less for Mojo. http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/13995#post_12965364


 

 Good to know.
  
 John/Rob has commented on the battery as lasting a really, really long time, so I expect my Mojo to be fine until the release of the Mojo 2!


----------



## Music Alchemist

I noticed that with certain EQ settings, lowering the volume by a certain amount via a preamp (even a digital one like reducing the volume on your player) is recommended.
  
 Is this necessary at all with the Mojo?
  
 Can't I just keep my player volume at maximum and control the volume with the Mojo?


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> I noticed that with certain EQ settings, lowering the volume by a certain amount via a preamp (even a digital one like reducing the volume on your player) is recommended.
> 
> Is this necessary at all with the Mojo?
> 
> Can't I just keep my player volume at maximum and control the volume with the Mojo?


 

 That's what I do, I keep the volume at max so there isn't any loss of resolution; digital volume is a lossy mechanism, as I understand it.


----------



## Mediahound

music alchemist said:


> I noticed that with certain EQ settings, lowering the volume by a certain amount via a preamp (even a digital one like reducing the volume on your player) is recommended.
> 
> Is this necessary at all with the Mojo?
> 
> Can't I just keep my player volume at maximum and control the volume with the Mojo?


 

 I'm don't think it's any different on the Mojo. Any time you boost certain frequencies and your volume is at 0.0, you can run into clipping distortion. You should therefore lower your volume by at least the db you boost in EQ to avoid clipping.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jwbrent said:


> That's what I do, I keep the volume at max so there isn't any loss of resolution; digital volume is a lossy mechanism, as I understand it.


 
  
 I thought Chord DACs have digital volume control without any loss, though.
  


mediahound said:


> I'm don't think it's any different on the Mojo. Any time you boost certain frequencies and your volume is at 0.0, you can run into clipping distortion. You should therefore lower your volume by at least the db you boost in EQ to avoid clipping.


 
  
 So far, I haven't run into any issues with extreme bass boosts for the JVC HA-SZ2000.
  
 ...But I haven't tried ultra-extreme boosts by 20 or 30 dB yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 If I reduced the volume on the player, I'd have to increase the volume on the Mojo to my desired level.


----------



## Mediahound

music alchemist said:


> I thought Chord DACs have digital volume control without any loss, though.


 
  
 They are certainly not immune to clipping, that would defy sound-science. The DAC will provide a highly accurate signal, if you feed it distortion/clipping, that is  what's accurate. In fact, many if not most songs have harmonic distortion and sometimes clipping as part of the song. It would be quite bad if the DAC changed any of that so that it was missing. 
  
 However on the other hand, lowering the volume should have a lesser affect on resolution than other DACs due to Chords excellent digital volume implementation.


----------



## ninetylol

I know i should use WASAPI/ASIO if possible, but if its not what settings should i set the Mojo in Windows Settings? I do have some problems with Tidal being in exclusive mode and still it tells me to change the sound settings to 44.1 HZ 16Bit. Sometimes it works sometimes it does not.
  
 So should i set Windows settings to 44.1 16 Bit or even 44.1 24 Bit? 
  
 From as far i know 99% of the music on Tidal is in this format. If im using foobar with other formats WASAPI works from there.
  
 Picture what i mean: http://imgur.com/a/iC3Eh


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mediahound said:


> They are certainly not immune to clipping, that would defy sound-science. The DAC will provide a highly accurate signal, if you feed it distortion/clipping, that is  what's accurate. In fact, many if not most songs have harmonic distortion and sometimes clipping as part of the song. It would be quite bad if the DAC changed any of that so that it was missing.
> 
> However on the other hand, lowering the volume should have a lesser affect on resolution than other DACs due to Chords excellent digital volume implementation.


 
  
 What is their digital volume implementation?


----------



## TG04

As much as all that, eh?  Well, in that case I should say we have nothing to worry about


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> How do I get the coax connection to work? (Just wanted to try it.)
> 
> I used a cable with 1/8" termination on both ends. One end is connected to a headphone output on my laptop and the other is connected to the coax input on the Mojo. No USB cable is connected. The power light turns off when it is not connected via USB. I tried various output settings in foobar2000, but there is no audio.




The headphone out of your laptop is analogue and the coaxial input is digital. The Mojo can't input an analogue signal and only recognizes a digital bitstream, this is why the sampling rate light turns off with the laptops headphone out plugged in. Remember, the Mojo is first and foremost a Digital to Analogue Converter, not an analogue to digital to analogue converter. You need to use a source that supplies a digital coaxial output or get a USB to coaxial adaptor to 'try out' the coaxial input. If you don't already have a coaxial source like a CD player or a DAP with coaxial output (like FiiO DAPs) it seems like a lot of effort to me just to test it.


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> The headphone out of your laptop is analogue and the coaxial input is digital. The Mojo can't input an analogue signal and only recognizes a digital bitstream, this is why the sampling rate light turns off with the laptops headphone out plugged in. Remember, the Mojo is first and foremost a Digital to Analogue Converter, not an analogue to digital to analogue converter. You need to use a source that supplies a digital coaxial output or get a USB to coaxial adaptor to 'try out' the coaxial input. If you don't already have a coaxial source like a CD player or a DAP with coaxial output (like FiiO DAPs) it seems like a lot of effort to me just to test it.


 
  
 This is me right now:
  




  
 I totally already knew that the Mojo cannot be used as an amp only, since the DAC's analog output stage is the only "amp" it has.
  
 ...I just realllly wasn't thinking about that at the time. XD


----------



## fumanshu

Anyone tried Astell AK120 vs Shanling M1 to feed Mojo? Is there a significant difference in sound quality?


----------



## WCDchee

fumanshu said:


> Anyone tried Astell AK120 vs Shanling M1 to feed Mojo? Is there a significant difference in sound quality?




I recommend the soundaware Esther m1pro. I find it to surpass even the ak380 for this purpose.


----------



## jmills8

wcdchee said:


> I recommend the soundaware Esther m1pro. I find it to surpass even the ak380 for this purpose.


Many in HK are using the M1pro for this purpose but they using coaxl? Its not a small dap. Also does it get very warm ?


----------



## jarnopp

grumpyoldguy said:


> What is their digital volume implementation?




See Rob's reply to point #2 in the Hugo thread. The same should apply to Mojo:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/9420#post_11250750


----------



## fumanshu

wcdchee said:


> I recommend the soundaware Esther m1pro. I find it to surpass even the ak380 for this purpose.


 

 thanks a lot for the infos!!


----------



## maxh22

wcdchee said:


> I recommend the soundaware Esther m1pro. I find it to surpass even the ak380 for this purpose.


 
 It's definitely an exceptional source!
 Had it a few weeks ago as part of a review tour and got to know it very well.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

Finally figured out how to attach my mojo to my 6s plus. Slightly ghetto lol. Velcro FTW


----------



## cpauya

kwyjibovenneri said:


> Finally figured out how to attach my mojo to my 6s plus. Slightly ghetto lol. Velcro FTW


 

 Pretty Nice!  I did the same on my iPhone 5S case with velcro.


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

cpauya said:


> Pretty Nice!  I did the same on my iPhone 5S case with velcro.


 
 Thanks! Any pictures of how yours turned out?


----------



## cpauya

kwyjibovenneri said:


> cpauya said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty Nice!  I did the same on my iPhone 5S case with velcro.
> ...


 

 Oh sorry, haven't taken any pic with the combo but here's the iPhone 5S case alongside my Mojo now.

 I know, I know... it looks ugly but it works!


----------



## KwyjiboVenneri

cpauya said:


> Oh sorry, haven't taken any pic with the combo but here's the iPhone 5S case alongside my Mojo now.
> 
> I know, I know... it looks ugly but it works!


 
 Haha. Mines not the prettiest thing in the world either, don't worry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Function over form!


----------



## WCDchee

maxh22 said:


> It's definitely an exceptional source!
> Had it a few weeks ago as part of a review tour and got to know it very well.






jmills8 said:


> Many in HK are using the M1pro for this purpose but they using coaxl? Its not a small dap. Also does it get very warm ?




It's not small but with the slight cabling it's a great sized stack.



Also there is an option for digital coaxial only so in this mode it produces next to no heat. It also sounds better in that mode.

maxh22, if you havent already do try it out with the digital coaxial mode engaged.


----------



## maxh22

wcdchee said:


> It's not small but with the slight cabling it's a great sized stack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, I had that enabled when I did the testing. 
  
 If you leave the M1 Pro on for serveral hours it gets hot. Really really HOT. 
  
 When in the coax mode, it's basically room temperature.


----------



## WCDchee

maxh22 said:


> Yes, I had that enabled when I did the testing.
> 
> If you leave the M1 Pro on for serveral hours it gets hot. Really really HOT.
> 
> When in the coax mode, it's basically room temperature.




Mine is the studio edition which is even more open, detailed and airy even as a transport. It's a pity the studio edition isn't on sale


----------



## hfi429366999

Hello,
  
 Been reading and searching through this thread, manual and elsewhere, but not clear about this.
  
 Does Mojo's two 3.5mm jacks when the unit is put into line out mode, both jacks can be driven at (default) 3V outputs, simultaneously, like the both jacks (in non-line out mode) function as headphone outs?
  
 Thanks much.


----------



## almarti

music4mhell said:


> Why prefer over L19 ?



When you lay in table Mojo and iPod/iPad L19 hides Mojo charge input and you can not charge and use it at same time when battery runs out.
Quality of this cable is high.


----------



## music4mhell

almarti said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Why prefer over L19 ?
> ...


 
 Did you find any difference in sound quality between these cables ?


----------



## zerolight

maxh22 said:


> It's definitely an exceptional source!
> Had it a few weeks ago as part of a review tour and got to know it very well.




What makes it an exceptional source vs an iPhone or Android if you are removing the dac duties from it. It's doing nothing more than a cheap phone at that point, surely? Serious question as I'm new to the DAC game. 

I can see how one transport may have more features, or more easily support different formats, but I can't see them sounding different with the amp and dac bypassed.


----------



## chrisjepson

How much of an upgrade is this over something like the OPPO HA-2?


----------



## ThomasHK

chrisjepson said:


> How much of an upgrade is this over something like the OPPO HA-2?


 
 I have both. Surprisingly perhaps, but the difference is big. 

 Don't get me wrong, the HA-2 is not bad and I enjoyed it for a while. But... the Mojo takes things to another level. Things that it easily beats the HA-2 in are naturalness (realness of instruments), 3D soundstage (not just wide, depth and layers in the depth... amazing), lower noise floor, ... the list goes on really.


----------



## WCDchee

zerolight said:


> What makes it an exceptional source vs an iPhone or Android if you are removing the dac duties from it. It's doing nothing more than a cheap phone at that point, surely? Serious question as I'm new to the DAC game.
> 
> I can see how one transport may have more features, or more easily support different formats, but I can't see them sounding different with the amp and dac bypassed.


 
  
 That's the thing, Different transports, for whatever reason, can sound very different with pretty big improvements. That's why I'm hesitant to go down the path of the small dap transports. I was tempted for the AK100, but it just didn't sound very good as a transport. The dac duties are not the whole story. That's why people spend money on streamers and transports in the hifi realm.
  
 The thing about the mojo is this, while it does sound great even with any cheap player or phone, it is, to my ears very very sensitive to transport usage, more so than the hugo and because of that, it kinda pains me (lol) as a HUGE mojo fan, to see people only using the mojo with really cheap transports. The mojo can go from being just meh with a poor transport (my original fiio x5 was such an example) to sounding absolutely huge and ridiculously good on the esther m1pro. 
  
 I know it's hard to image, but try it when you have the chance, go two ends of the spectrum, try it out in a shop with the AK100 and the AK380, the difference is stark.


----------



## Arpiben

hfi429366999 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been reading and searching through this thread, manual and elsewhere, but not clear about this.
> 
> ...



AFAIK Mojo has only one amplification stage. Therefore both jacks are sharing the same voltage (Outputs are in parallel).


----------



## DjBobby

wcdchee said:


> That's the thing, Different transports, for whatever reason, can sound very different with pretty big improvements. That's why I'm hesitant to go down the path of the small dap transports. I was tempted for the AK100, but it just didn't sound very good as a transport. The dac duties are not the whole story. That's why people spend money on streamers and transports in the hifi realm.
> 
> The thing about the mojo is this, while it does sound great even with any cheap player or phone, it is, to my ears very very sensitive to transport usage, more so than the hugo and because of that, it kinda pains me (lol) as a HUGE mojo fan, to see people only using the mojo with really cheap transports. The mojo can go from being just meh with a poor transport (my original fiio x5 was such an example) to sounding absolutely huge and ridiculously good on the esther m1pro.
> 
> I know it's hard to image, but try it when you have the chance, go two ends of the spectrum, try it out in a shop with the AK100 and the AK380, the difference is stark.


 

 I have noticed that too but was wondering, what is the real cause of that? Different implementation of inputs on Mojo, or the weakness of the transport? My X5II through coax doesn't sound so good as iPhone connected to Mojo. I was speculating that it might be that the Mojo's usb implementation is much better than coax. In this case I was eyeballing the AP60 or M1 to connect it through usb. But if all of the Mojo's inputs are of equal quality, than it would probably bring no improvement at all, unless I go for a higher-tier transport.


----------



## WCDchee

djbobby said:


> I have noticed that too but was wondering, what is the real cause of that? Different implementation of inputs on Mojo, or the weakness of the transport? My X5II through coax doesn't sound so good as iPhone connected to Mojo. I was speculating that it might be that the Mojo's usb implementation is much better than coax. In this case I was eyeballing the AP60 or M1 to connect it through usb. But if all of the Mojo's inputs are of equal quality, than it would probably bring no improvement at all, unless I go for a higher-tier transport.


 
  
 I find it difficult to comment on the quality of the different inputs in comparison with each other. That said, even on the same input, different transports sound quite vastly different.
  
 In all honestly I would recommend a transport upgrade. That said, I would not recommend something like the 380, that's quite a waste to be used solely as a transport. Hence the soundaware esther m1 or m1pro, they do not cost ridiculous amounts, yet sound amazing as transports.


----------



## ninetylol

ninetylol said:


> I know i should use WASAPI/ASIO if possible, but if its not what settings should i set the Mojo in Windows Settings? I do have some problems with Tidal being in exclusive mode and still it tells me to change the sound settings to 44.1 HZ 16Bit. Sometimes it works sometimes it does not.
> 
> So should i set Windows settings to 44.1 16 Bit or even 44.1 24 Bit?
> 
> ...


 
 Anyone?


----------



## almarti

music4mhell said:


> Did you find any difference in sound quality between these cables ?



Only short time to test but first impression was yes, warmer and some little additional detail


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Is anyone using Mojo plugged directly into a power amp? I'm thinking of replacing my Naim Nait (integrated amp) for a Naim NAP100 (power amp) since I figure that with Mojo I don't_ really_ need the preamp stage of the Nait.
 What I'm a little concerned about is the little 'pop' sound Mojo makes when you turn it on, obviously plugged straight into a power amp there's no way to turn this down, but how does this play out in reality? Speaker damaging?


----------



## music4mhell

bulbsofpassion said:


> Is anyone using Mojo plugged directly into a power amp? I'm thinking of replacing my Naim Nait (integrated amp) for a Naim NAP100 (power amp) since I figure that with Mojo I don't_ really_ need the preamp stage of the Nait.
> What I'm a little concerned about is the little 'pop' sound Mojo makes when you turn it on, obviously plugged straight into a power amp there's no way to turn this down, but how does this play out in reality? Speaker damaging?


 
 i use it daily with Genelec Monitors and Sub from last 1 year.. yes pop sound is there in starting 1 second.. but rest everything is fine till now !


----------



## music4mhell

almarti said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > Did you find any difference in sound quality between these cables ?
> ...


 
 I was expecting that..  now i confirmed !


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jarnopp said:


> See Rob's reply to point #2 in the Hugo thread. The same should apply to Mojo:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/9420#post_11250750




I guess I should rephrase the question.

For every 6dB reduction in volume I expect to lose one bit of information with pre-DAC volume control implementation. Is this true or not?

The post leads me to another question, and as a disclaimer this is just 100% curiosity and not to be construed as criticism... Why carry around 51 bits if you have a 32-bit DAC implementation? Do you really need that much precision to get an answer accurate to 32-bits? Well, 20 or 21 really, since the remaining bits are lost to analog noise.


----------



## psikey

I nearly destroyed my Brain/Ears!!!!!
  
 Had Mojo since they came out, used with my trusty low impedance SE846's. Only normally have on the two dull Red volume balls.
  
 When in bed at night I find the balls too bright so do the two button press to DIM them.  Well last night I did the same but must have pressed to DIM them while it was still going through its start-up routine and set it in line out mode.
  
  

  
  
 Couldn't listen to music for hours after. Looks like no lasting damage to my ears/SE846's (not sure about the Brain) so be warned.................not nice at all !!


----------



## jarnopp

arpiben said:


> AFAIK Mojo has only one amplification stage. Therefore both jacks are sharing the same voltage (Outputs are in parallel).


u

Correct. One output stage and, in fact, the two outputs are wired together, so they are exactly the same.


----------



## jarnopp

grumpyoldguy said:


> I guess I should rephrase the question.
> 
> For every 6dB reduction in volume I expect to lose one bit of information with pre-DAC volume control implementation. Is this true or not?
> 
> The post leads me to another question, and as a disclaimer this is just 100% curiosity and not to be construed as criticism... Why carry around 51 bits if you have a 32-bit DAC implementation? Do you really need that much precision to get an answer accurate to 32-bits? Well, 20 or 21 really, since the remaining bits are lost to analog noise.




Not being an engineer, I would not be able to answer that, but Rob might weigh in. In the 3rd post, he digital volume details are a little underrepresented


----------



## RobinTim

Same happened to me! Horrible experience. What exactly did I do wrong? Press both buttons during the starting process? What does line-out do exactly?


----------



## Wilderbeast

I have owned 3 Mojos for one reason or another. I notice some differences in the new one I have: updated packaging, looser balls, auto switch off (fantastic for me!), embossed serial number and barcode on the side of the unit.
  
 I'm wondering if anything else has changed. Are there any other 'updates' in the 'new' version?


----------



## psikey

robintim said:


> Same happened to me! Horrible experience. What exactly did I do wrong? Press both buttons during the starting process? What does line-out do exactly?


 
  
 I believe it sets output at 3V (or 5V?) to feed into an Amp?


----------



## psikey

wilderbeast said:


> I have owned 3 Mojos for one reason or another. I notice some differences in the new one I have: updated packaging, *looser balls*,


 
  
 Its younger, sign of the times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My balls are still nice & tight!   ........................ Though nearly always Red !!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

psikey said:


> Its younger, sign of the times    My balls are still nice & tight!   ........................ Though nearly always Red !!




Better than blue.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

robintim said:


> Same happened to me! Horrible experience. What exactly did I do wrong? Press both buttons during the starting process? What does line-out do exactly?




It enables a volume preset of 3Vrms.


----------



## Wilderbeast

psikey said:


> Its younger, sign of the times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 *Shakes head* There's always one


----------



## jmills8

psikey said:


> I nearly destroyed my Brain/Ears!!!!!
> 
> Had Mojo since they came out, used with my trusty low impedance SE846's. Only normally have on the two dull Red volume balls.
> 
> ...


 happened to me two times. Ooo my ears.


----------



## psikey

robintim said:


> What does line-out do exactly?


 
  
 It causes extreme pain if listening to IEM's. Amazed it didn't blow the SE846's up!
  
 I laugh now, but I was so shocked by the sound level at the time for a couple of seconds my Brain didn't realise what was happening and couldn't pull the earphones out!.


----------



## jmills8

psikey said:


> It causes extreme pain if listening to IEM's.
> 
> I laugh now, but I was so shocked by the sound level at the time for a couple of seconds my Brain didn't realise what was happening and couldn't pull the earphones out!.


 I ripped my iems out from the cables.


----------



## psikey

I am thinking of getting a couple of those JBL LSR305 speakers that many seem to recommend to use with the Mojo.  Would I set line out when connecting to those or just connect normally and alter volume with the Mojo?
  
 I've to idea on Speakers so other advice on what/how to use with Mojo would be great. Are the JBL LSR305 still best bang for the buck ?


----------



## RobinTim

psikey said:


> It causes extreme pain if listening to IEM's. Amazed it didn't blow the SE846's up!
> 
> I laugh now, but I was so shocked by the sound level at the time for a couple of seconds my Brain didn't realise what was happening and couldn't pull the earphones out!.


 
  
 I have CIEM and i couldnt get them out for what felt like an eternity. of course my brain didnt realize that pulling it out of the mojo was an option...


----------



## RobinTim

grumpyoldguy said:


> It enables a volume preset of 3Vrms.


 
  
 What would one use that function for?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

robintim said:


> What would one use that function for?




Orienting oneself volume wise. Each click of a volume ball adjusts by 1dB. In order to know where you are for output level, you need to know where you came from. Preset at 3Vrms is easier to identify as a start point than remembering which color combination corresponds to what output level.


----------



## psikey

grumpyoldguy said:


> Orienting oneself volume wise. Each click of a volume ball adjusts by 1dB. In order to know where you are for output level, you need to know where you came from. Preset at 3Vrms is easier to identify as a start point than remembering which color combination corresponds to what output level.


 
  
 So what dB does 3Vrms relate to? Is it near max volume (or is that the 5V I think I read somewhere).


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

psikey said:


> So what dB does 3Vrms relate to? Is it near max volume (or is that the 5V I think I read somewhere).




dB is a relative measurement. dBV, for example, is absolute, as is Vrms. 

I remember seeing somewhere 5.3Vrms is the max volume. That's about +14.5dBV. 3Vrms is about +9.5dBV. So the preset is about 5dB down from the max. We can refer to "max" as full scale since the volume control is pre-DAC, so we would call this about -5dBFS.


----------



## PANURUS

psikey said:


> I am thinking of getting a couple of those JBL LSR305 speakers that many seem to recommend to use with the Mojo.  Would I set line out when connecting to those or just connect normally and alter volume with the Mojo?
> 
> I've to idea on Speakers so other advice on what/how to use with Mojo would be great. Are the JBL LSR305 still best bang for the buck ?


 
  
  
 Pay attention to choose cables in fonction of your taste and not from the wallet.
 Try to compare with these ones to understand what it is about.
  
 http://www.wireworldcable.com/


----------



## Music Alchemist

wcdchee said:


> That's the thing, Different transports, for whatever reason, can sound very different with pretty big improvements. That's why I'm hesitant to go down the path of the small dap transports. I was tempted for the AK100, but it just didn't sound very good as a transport. The dac duties are not the whole story. That's why people spend money on streamers and transports in the hifi realm.
> 
> The thing about the mojo is this, while it does sound great even with any cheap player or phone, it is, to my ears very very sensitive to transport usage, more so than the hugo and because of that, it kinda pains me (lol) as a HUGE mojo fan, to see people only using the mojo with really cheap transports. The mojo can go from being just meh with a poor transport (my original fiio x5 was such an example) to sounding absolutely huge and ridiculously good on the esther m1pro.
> 
> I know it's hard to image, but try it when you have the chance, go two ends of the spectrum, try it out in a shop with the AK100 and the AK380, the difference is stark.


 
  
 I only listen to music at home and mainly care about ultimate sound quality. (The only way I'd buy a luxury DAP is if I exclusively listened to music away from home.)
  
 Based on impressions of them outperforming others (including ones that cost five figures), I have my eye on this network player and music server:
  
 http://www.sotm-audio.com/sotmwp/english/shop/sms-200/
 https://www.smallgreencomputer.com/collections/audio-server/products/sonictransporter-i5
  
 ...But personally I wouldn't get them until after at least upgrading to the Hugo 2.
  


psikey said:


> I nearly destroyed my Brain/Ears!!!!!
> 
> Had Mojo since they came out, used with my trusty low impedance SE846's. Only normally have on the two dull Red volume balls.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh man, that sucks. I always adjust the volume for whichever headphone I'm going to use before I put it on. But actually, in line level mode, it reduces the volume to lower than I usually listen to with the HD 800. So with harder to drive headphones, it's not an issue.
  


robintim said:


> Same happened to me! Horrible experience. What exactly did I do wrong? Press both buttons during the starting process? What does line-out do exactly?


 
  
 That's the only way I know of to activate line level mode.
  
 From the manual:
  


> To set the output level to 3V ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. This mode is not remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored for safety reasons.


 
  
 It's meant for connecting to an external amplifier. (Etc.) It basically just sets the volume to that level, but you can adjust the volume to whatever else you want. (As long as you're sure you should in that situation.)


----------



## ufospls2

Hi Guys,
  
 I have been using my iFi iCAN Micro SE for a couple weeks now. I have a problem, and I have no clue how to solve it, as I can't figure out which component is causing the problem. I THINK it is my computer, but I'm not sure. I am feeding the iCAN with a Chord Mojo, and when it was plugged in via USB to my Macbook Pro there was a very loud buzz/hum from 8 o'clock to 10'oclock on the volume knob. I then began connecting the Mojo to my Macbook Pro via Optical, and the buzz/hum went away. All is fine, or so I thought.
  
 Now, I am getting electrical shocks when I touch the case of the iCAN, shocks when I touch the Mojo, and shocks from the Metal connectors on my headphones, when the headphones are plugged into the iFi. Also, if I plug the Mojo in via USB, you can see little sparks at the usb port as you plug it in, which makes me THINK it is my Macbook Pro that is the problem. This all happens whether or not the Macbook Pro is plugged in, or not plugged in, it makes no difference. The Mojo is battery powered, so I'm guessing it is not the Mojo, but I'm not sure. 
  
 I am going to cross post this in a couple threads, as I have no clue which component is causing the problem, and I don't want to fry my gear. Any help would be appreciated, I'm not an electrical engineer, and I'm so confused as to what is going on. 
  
 Note: The Macbook Pro, when plugged in, is using a 3 prong magsafe adapter. The iFi is plugged in via a 3 prong iPOWER.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ufospls2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been using my iFi iCAN Micro SE for a couple weeks now. I have a problem, and I have no clue how to solve it, as I can't figure out which component is causing the problem. I THINK it is my computer, but I'm not sure. I am feeding the iCAN with a Chord Mojo, and when it was plugged in via USB to my Macbook Pro there was a very loud buzz/hum from 8 o'clock to 10'oclock on the volume knob. I then began connecting the Mojo to my Macbook Pro via Optical, and the buzz/hum went away. All is fine, or so I thought.
> 
> ...




Did you try a different USB cable? Sounds like there is a short. 

As for the hum, are you sure the two outlets are on the same circuit? You might have a ground loop. You could also try running the MacBook as a floating source instead.


----------



## ufospls2

grumpyoldguy said:


> Did you try a different USB cable? Sounds like there is a short.
> 
> As for the hum, are you sure the two outlets are on the same circuit? You might have a ground loop. You could also try running the MacBook as a floating source instead.


 
 Yup I've tried 3 USB cables with the same results. I think the two outlets are on the same circuit? I have the same problem no matter where the gear is plugged in within the house. Whats a floating source? Sorry I'm not experienced electronically.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

ufospls2 said:


> Yup I've tried 3 USB cables with the same results. I think the two outlets are on the same circuit? I have the same problem no matter where the gear is plugged in within the house. Whats a floating source? Sorry I'm not experienced electronically.




Unplug the MacBook and run on battery


----------



## Music Alchemist

Caved in and bought the Sonarworks Reference 3 Headphone software.
  
 I was actually the first person on Head-Fi to post a tutorial for it back when I was using the trial.
  
 Crossing my fingers I can get much better sound now! Anxious because it cost 99 Euros...
  

  
 Do you have any other computers you can test with?
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> Unplug the MacBook and run on battery


 
  
 He already did that:
  


ufospls2 said:


> This all happens whether or not the Macbook Pro is plugged in, or not plugged in, it makes no difference.


----------



## Seiperotto

Hi everyone.
 I am enjoying the Tidal Master streaming through my mojo but i was wondering how can i get the best from mqa streaming.
  Mojo is not a mqa decoder (unless chord will update his firmware, but i think it will never happen) so i'm using the tidal app built in converter but if i understood well, software conversion of mqa files can't get the best from this file format that requires an hardware converter to do the job at his best. So i was wondering, do you know if there is a portable device to connect to the mojo and to my mac and my android phone that could make the mqa decoding at his best, leaving to the mojo the merely dac job?
 Thanks in advance to everyone will contribute.
 Mario


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

seiperotto said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am enjoying the Tidal Master streaming through my mojo but i was wondering how can i get the best from mqa streaming.
> Mojo is not a mqa decoder (unless chord will update his firmware, but i think it will never happen) so i'm using the tidal app built in converter but if i understood well, software conversion of mqa files can't get the best from this file format that requires an hardware converter to do the job at his best. So i was wondering, do you know if there is a portable device to connect to the mojo and to my mac and my android phone that could make the mqa decoding at his best, leaving to the mojo the merely dac job?
> Thanks in advance to everyone will contribute.
> Mario




I think I see now why the Tidal app only unfolds once. It's probably in their licensing terms so that the suits behind MQA can make more money on royalties from hardware sales for components that incorporate MQA decoding. Fantastic.


----------



## maxh22

grumpyoldguy said:


> I think I see now why the Tidal app only unfolds once. It's probably in their licensing terms so that the suits behind MQA can make more money on royalties from hardware sales for components that incorporate MQA decoding. Fantastic.




Pretty much. I don't see why the full un-folding can't take place natively in the Tidal App.


----------



## eddiek997

seiperotto said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am enjoying the Tidal Master streaming through my mojo but i was wondering how can i get the best from mqa streaming.
> Mojo is not a mqa decoder (unless chord will update his firmware, but i think it will never happen) so i'm using the tidal app built in converter but if i understood well, software conversion of mqa files can't get the best from this file format that requires an hardware converter to do the job at his best. So i was wondering, do you know if there is a portable device to connect to the mojo and to my mac and my android phone that could make the mqa decoding at his best, leaving to the mojo the merely dac job?
> Thanks in advance to everyone will contribute.
> Mario


 

 PM sent. It's a product not made by chord so I thought it courteous not to post the link in the chord thread.


----------



## audi0nick128

if you know a MQA capable Digital to Digital Converter many here would like to know...


----------



## EagleWings

wcdchee said:


> Mine is the studio edition which is even more open, detailed and airy even as a transport. It's a pity the studio edition isn't on sale


 
  
 You mean the Studio->Mojo is even more open, detailed and airy than the M1 Pro->Mojo?
  
 M1 Pro->Mojo sounded more transparent and open compared to the Fiio X3ii->Mojo. I did not compare it to any of the USB sources though.


----------



## TG04

Wait a minute!  The $34 dollar quote is from Bangalore, India ... what is the current price in the western hemisphere?


----------



## maxh22

zerolight said:


> What makes it an exceptional source vs an iPhone or Android if you are removing the dac duties from it. It's doing nothing more than a cheap phone at that point, surely? Serious question as I'm new to the DAC game.
> 
> I can see how one transport may have more features, or more easily support different formats, but I can't see them sounding different with the amp and dac bypassed.


 
  
 I haven't heard the Mojo through an iPhone but I have heard it through a number of mobile phone's, PC's, music servers, and devices.
  
 The thing I really enjoyed about the M1 Pro as a source was the inherent musicality it produced when compared against my other USB sources. 
  
 Mojo had a lot more body to it and instruments sounded more realistic than either the M1 Pro alone could produce or when Mojo is connected to my LG V20 through an OTG cable.
  
 I didn't have any expectations when connecting the M1 to the Mojo but day after day my initial gut feeling was confirmed. The M1 Pro as a source gives the sound ease and makes it sound effortless and musical, the way Mojo should always sound.
  
 I feel it even gives the Microrendu/LPS-1 a good run for the money, coming dangerously close actually.


----------



## zerolight

maxh22

Interesting. I always assumed that since the file remains digital until it's processed by a DAC, then it's sound is unaltered regardless of source, and therefore would sound identical. i guess I was wrong. This could turn into an endless rabbit hole of marginal gains huh?


----------



## jwbrent

maxh22 said:


> Pretty much. I don't see why the full un-folding can't take place natively in the Tidal App.


 

 Agreed.


----------



## EagleWings

zerolight said:


> @maxh22
> 
> Interesting. I always assumed that since the file remains digital until it's processed by a DAC, then it's sound is unaltered regardless of source, and therefore would sound identical. i guess I was wrong. This could turn into an endless rabbit hole of marginal gains huh?


 
  
 Yes, ideally that should be the case. But some of us here have indeed observed differences between 2 transports feeding the Mojo using the same mode.
  
 For example, I heard a difference between Fiio X3ii and Soundaware M1Pro, both feeding Mojo via co-axial, with the Mojo sounding more transparent and clearer, when fed by the M1Pro.
  
 And some have heard a differences between, 2 different models of Astel&Kern DAPs, both feeding Mojo via optical.
  
 This has remained/will always remain a very debatable topic. After many debates, we reached a point in this thread, where both party is happy to stick to their beliefs, while letting the other party stick to their's.  A co-existence, if you will.


----------



## MAntunes

For those near Spain: http://en.zococity.es/chord-mojo
 412.99€


----------



## almarti

jwbrent said:


> Agreed.


 
 Agreed but my understanding now is the original master Tidal is using for MQA are 24/96, so it's sent in 24/48 MQA and Tidal App decodes once getting 24/96 and theorically we are not losing anything. MQA Hardware decoding inside DAC would be worth if original fial is 24/192 or higher or want to make Tidal bypass decoding to DAC.
  
 By now I love re-listen those albums in 24/96 with Mojo/HD600 - I am really enjoining.


----------



## zerolight

EagleWings Ah. Apologies for being late to the party!


----------



## miketlse

mantunes said:


> For those near Spain: http://en.zococity.es/chord-mojo
> 412.99€


 
 Their deal on the Focal Elear is tempting as well.


----------



## hfi429366999

Quote:


arpiben said:


> AFAIK Mojo has only one amplification stage. Therefore both jacks are sharing the same voltage (Outputs are in parallel).



  
  
 Quote:


jarnopp said:


> u
> 
> Correct. One output stage and, in fact, the two outputs are wired together, so they are exactly the same.


 
  
 So, both 3.5mm jacks when the unit is in line out mode, are putting out the same (as in KVL) level of output, 3V (default), but the currents are split in halves (thinking like the KCL)?
  
 In other words, like you can drive two headphones from these 2 jacks out the same line out, when say both are driving two separate amplifiers?  (not that you ever want to)


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

zerolight said:


> maxh22
> 
> Interesting. I always assumed that since the file remains digital until it's processed by a DAC, then it's sound is unaltered regardless of source, and therefore would sound identical.




Correct.

You'll find those who disagree are staunchly opposed to performing a proper, witnessed, controlled test to demonstrate the merit in their opposing view.


----------



## jarnopp

hfi429366999 said:


> So, both 3.5mm jacks when the unit is in line out mode, are putting out the same (as in KVL) level of output, 3V (default), but the currents are split in halves (thinking like the KCL)?
> 
> In other words, like you can drive two headphones from these 2 jacks out the same line out, when say both are driving two separate amplifiers?  (not that you ever want to)


 

 So, again, I'm not an engineer, but my understanding would be that the same output is available to each output (L or R).  If I plug a headphone into the L output, I will get a certain voltage for a given volume setting.  If I plug a second same headphone into the R output, the impedance will be halved and the current requirement will double, but the voltage will be the same to both headphones.  So, this is fine, up to a point (current requirements and impedance).
  
 Going into an amplifier, or two amplifiers, I do not know what the effect would be - maybe different and maybe not recommended?  Or maybe it works the same way?


----------



## warrior1975

eddiek997 said:


> PM sent. It's a product not made by chord so I thought it courteous not to post the link in the chord thread.




You use it with the Mojo? If so, others might want to know. Nothing disrespectful about sharing that.


----------



## Aeromarine

Just want to clarify mojo' s battery is on 3V input and whats the input amp on input power when I DIY a ac to dc converter?! 1.5A? 2A? Don't really want burn the PBC board when I do that...


----------



## jarnopp

aeromarine said:


> Just want to clarify mojo' s battery is on 3V input and whats the input amp on input power when I DIY a ac to dc converter?! 1.5A? 2A? Don't really want burn the PBC board when I do that...




This all sounds like a bad idea...but...


----------



## lurk

wcdchee said:


> It's not small but with the slight cabling it's a great sized stack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where can I get tht ultra short coax cable? Custom right?


----------



## UNOE

ufospls2 said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try a different USB cable? Sounds like there is a short.
> ...


 

 You can try a cheater plug.  But it sounds like your don't have well grounded wall sockets.  You might need a ground tester for your house.  Or have your landlord test it if you rent.  It may not be safe.


----------



## Arpiben

unoe said:


> You can try a cheater plug.  But it sounds like your don't have well grounded wall sockets.  You might need a ground tester for your house.  Or have your landlord test it if you rent.  It may not be safe.



The culprit is his ICAN.
On top of this, his amp seem to be AC powered by this three prong power.



No ground connection.


----------



## rkt31

shock means there is no ground connection or faulty ground line , it is as simple as that. plugs having no ground pin are the main culprit.


----------



## Light - Man

aeromarine said:


> Just want to clarify *mojo' s battery is on 3V* input and whats the input amp on input power when I DIY a ac to dc converter?! 1.5A? 2A? *Don't really want burn the PBC board when I do that...*


 
  
 Well then don't mess around with it - as there is absolutely no need or benefit to doing so and may be dangerous to you as well as damaging the Mojo including a *fire risk.*
  
 If you start messing with the Mojo its warranty and resale may be affected - instead spend your time exploring new music!


----------



## Arpiben

hfi429366999 said:


> So, both 3.5mm jacks when the unit is in line out mode, are putting out the same (as in KVL) level of output, 3V (default), but the currents are split in halves (thinking like the KCL)?
> 
> In other words, like you can drive two headphones from these 2 jacks out the same line out, when say both are driving two separate amplifiers?  (not that you ever want to)



Current is shared between the two outputs depending on their respective loads. Current is halved only if both outputs presents same load.
With pure resistive loads there are no issues.
When dealing with the reactive part of impedances currents may flow between both outputs, interacts each other and alter frequency response.


----------



## vapman

If you need to ask others what voltage the mojo runs on you shouldn't be working with AC! I'm sorry, it's not meant to offend anyone, but rather prevent electrocution! I have felt 110V AC enough times to know it's serious


----------



## ninetylol

Guys what sampling- + bit rate are you using in windows with the mojo?
  
 I know you should prefer WASAPI but if its not possible what would be the optimal settings? Talking about music and gaming and i think 44.1kHZ 16Bit should be the most uses source format so should i set it to that? Or better 24 Bit?
  
 Or in other words if i set it to 192kHZ 24Bit will windows just up and downsample everything and ruin the quality?
  
 Please help me!


----------



## AmusedToD

Hi guys, I am using my Mojo both as a headphone amp for my B&W P7 wireless, and a desktop DAC for my stereo system (Arcam A29 integrated amp and Dynaudio Focus 260 floorstanders).

Could anyone who owns one of the Oppo blu ray players test the Oppo's internal DAC (meaning the analog outputs of the player into an amp) against the Mojo via the 3.5mm output to RCA into an amp, and post the results.


----------



## WCDchee

eaglewings said:


> You mean the Studio->Mojo is even more open, detailed and airy than the M1 Pro->Mojo?
> 
> M1 Pro->Mojo sounded more transparent and open compared to the Fiio X3ii->Mojo. I did not compare it to any of the USB sources though.




Yes, it does! I wish more people could try it 

You also have to engage the digital coaxial mode on the Esther, makes a surprising difference!


----------



## TG04

grumpyoldguy said:


> dB is a relative measurement. dBV, for example, is absolute, as is Vrms.
> 
> I remember seeing somewhere 5.3Vrms is the max volume. That's about +14.5dBV. 3Vrms is about +9.5dBV. So the preset is about 5dB down from the max. We can refer to "max" as full scale since the volume control is pre-DAC, so we would call this about -5dBFS.


 
 Maybe I am not understanding this right, but on my setup the 3V fixed line level output is too loud on most tracks (though not all). I use 9 volume down ticks from there, each worth 1 dB according to RW -- which would seem to mean -9 dB (from the 3 volt level) but output is certainly not zero!  Actually, the post I read indicated that this level corresponds to 1 Volt.
  
 Regardless, with this setting, I typically have the volume pot on my Beyerdynamic A20 dedicated headphone amp at about 12 noon, same as with the preamp in my stereo setup when connecting the Mojo to an Aux input.
  
 Your mileage may differ ....


----------



## Chris1975

I have read some debate on this thread about whether different digital sources actually impact the sound produced by the Mojo, i.e. whether a cheaper DAP (old phone) connected via digital USB sounds worse than a more expensive DAP (e.g. M1Pro). 
  
 A related question is whether Mojo sounds better when using the Coax, Optical or USB. Which is best?
  
 I am guessing that my question needs refining, but thought I'd at least throw it out there.


----------



## Egoquaero

Hi guys!
 I own the Sennheiser HD800. Cambridge CXA60 is the amplifier with DAC integrated (originally bought to drive my pair of Tannoy XT6F) used to drive the headphones for now. They say it's a pretty good DAC as well. Now I just don't know how good.
 Music is played by my Macbook Pro 2016 that is digitally connected to the Cambridge using toslink connection (through a Behringer UCA202).
  
 Questions:
 1) Is it worth for me to buy the Chord Mojo?
 2) Does it deliver a substantial improvement over the internal DAC of the Cambridge CXA60?
 3) How much of the HD800 potential is Chord Mojo able to unlock? Let's say that the HD800 delivers a 98% with Chord Dave. What would be the estimate with the Chord Mojo? An 85%, a 90% or a 95%?
  
 I know it's difficult to assess with aseptic numbers but that's the only way for me to have an idea since I can't test the product myself right now.
  
 Thank you so much for your help, guys!
 Have a nice day!
  
 Ego


----------



## maxh22

ninetylol said:


> Guys what sampling- + bit rate are you using in windows with the mojo?
> 
> I know you should prefer WASAPI but if its not possible what would be the optimal settings? Talking about music and gaming and i think 44.1kHZ 16Bit should be the most uses source format so should i set it to that? Or better 24 Bit?
> 
> ...




Leave it at 16 bit 44khz. If you want the best SQ don't upsample before sending the data to Mojo.


----------



## maxh22

amusedtod said:


> Hi guys, I am using my Mojo both as a headphone amp for my B&W P7 wireless, and a desktop DAC for my stereo system (Arcam A29 integrated amp and Dynaudio Focus 260 floorstanders).
> 
> Could anyone who owns one of the Oppo blu ray players test the Oppo's internal DAC (meaning the analog outputs of the player into an amp) against the Mojo via the 3.5mm output to RCA into an amp, and post the results.




I have already done this test a while ago. I own an Oppo BDP 105. 

To my ears the Mojo is better than the oppo. When I did the tests the Oppo was sending a balanced signal while Mojo was sending a single ended signal, still preferred Mojo's sound.

The Oppo had a wider soundstage, but Mojo had greater depth when it was appropriate.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

tg04 said:


> Maybe I am not understanding this right, but on my setup the 3V fixed line level output is too loud on most tracks (though not all). I use 9 volume down ticks from there, each worth 1 dB according to RW -- which would seem to mean -9 dB (from the 3 volt level) but output is certainly not zero!  Actually, the post I read indicated that this level corresponds to 1 Volt.
> 
> Regardless, with this setting, I typically have the volume pot on my Beyerdynamic A20 dedicated headphone amp at about 12 noon, same as with the preamp in my stereo setup when connecting the Mojo to an Aux input.
> 
> Your mileage may differ ....




0dBV is 1 Vrms. dB is a log scale.


----------



## AmusedToD

maxh22 said:


> I have already done this test a while ago. I own an Oppo BDP 105.
> 
> To my ears the Mojo is better than the oppo. When I did the tests the Oppo was sending a balanced signal while Mojo was sending a single ended signal, still preferred Mojo's sound.
> 
> The Oppo had a wider soundstage, but Mojo had greater depth when it was appropriate.




Thanks for that. I am eyeing the new Oppo 203 (AKM 4458 DAC inside). My intention is to use the Oppo as a hub (receiver) for my cable box via its HDMI input as well as my TV's internal apps via ARC.


----------



## TG04

Fab!  Thanks for clarifying - brings to mind the old joke "that's all well and good in practice, but how does it work in theory?"
  
 Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## TG04

Hello there.  I have a BDP-95 which I bought factory-direct immediately after product launch and have been a very happy user ever since.  I too use the balanced output for music (m.ch. downsampled to stereo for video).  
  
 I actually find that taking the trouble to spin discs can sometimes yield a fuller, more rewarding & more enjoyable musical experience.  But the Mojo definitively often reveals more detail and most importantly seems to remove "phasey-ness" so moving around is alright whereas the CD/SACD playback tends to pin you in the "sweet spot".  Sometimes I think certain content (think newly re/mastered) is tuned to earphone listening at the expense of old-fashioned stereo speakers in the room, but am not sure about that.
  
 Just my opinion, though.  And it may change as this thing evolves!


----------



## qrtas

Guys, thanks for suggesting this cable. It is good not to have to use the camera kit adapter from apple. This cable works perfectly. I wish it was even shorter, but for only $12 US dollars on Amazon, no complaints. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## qrtas




----------



## qrtas




----------



## maxh22

qrtas said:


>


 
  
 Looks much better, no doubt about that. But how long will the cable work before apple decides to release a new update and potentially brick it.
  
 Please keep us updated in the coming months if it still works.


----------



## Music Alchemist

ninetylol said:


> Guys what sampling- + bit rate are you using in windows with the mojo?
> 
> I know you should prefer WASAPI but if its not possible what would be the optimal settings? Talking about music and gaming and i think 44.1kHZ 16Bit should be the most uses source format so should i set it to that? Or better 24 Bit?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use Chord's ASIO driver, which automatically adjusts the settings depending on the file.
  
 If you are using DS, I'd select 16/44...but I never heard a difference between those Windows settings.
  


egoquaero said:


> Hi guys!
> I own the Sennheiser HD800. Cambridge CXA60 is the amplifier with DAC integrated (originally bought to drive my pair of Tannoy XT6F) used to drive the headphones for now. They say it's a pretty good DAC as well. Now I just don't know how good.
> Music is played by my Macbook Pro 2016 that is digitally connected to the Cambridge using toslink connection (through a Behringer UCA202).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've used the HD 800 with the Mojo for about 8 days.
  
 I think the Mojo is worth it. I have driven the HD 800 from the much more expensive 430HAD and HDVD 800, and the differences in sound compared to driving it from the Mojo are small enough that I wouldn't even be able to tell you what they are without a direct comparison. I can't tell you how it compares to other DAC/amps, as I have only heard the HD 800 on those three.
  
 I was actually able to hear the improvements brought about by the Mojo much more easily with my Koss KTXPRO1 (despite it being a far less resolving headphone), because I've lived with it for a long time and am intimately familiar with how its sound changes with different equipment.
  
 If you want to tap into the HD 800's potential, EQ and physical modifications will do considerably more for that than solid state amps. (As for DACs...since I've never heard the DAVE, I can't say how much better it sounds than the Mojo, but pretty much everyone says it's on a completely different level.)
  
 I have a good deal of experience equalizing the HD 800, from copying various EQ settings others have used to using the Sonarworks Reference 3 Headphone software to experimenting on my own every way I could think of.
  
 I have realized that without mods, it doesn't have nearly enough impact for my standards. (Whether we're talking bass impact or higher frequencies like snare drums.) Even when I boost everything under 100 (or 200) Hz by 12 dB, it still barely has any impact...which is odd because most headphones will hit pretty hard with settings not even half as extreme as that. But I have read about it having very strong impact with certain mods, so I'm not saying it _can't_ do things like that; just not in stock form.
  
 I have also been unable to fix its "mechanical" sound signature no matter how I equalize it. It's probably just a property of the drivers. The detail and imaging are insanely good, but it doesn't seem to be able to reach the level of neutrality, transparency and naturalness as the STAX SR-207. (Which I never felt the urge to equalize.)


----------



## qrtas

maxh22 said:


> Looks much better, no doubt about that. But how long will the cable work before apple decides to release a new update and potentially brick it.
> 
> Please keep us updated in the coming months if it still works.




Sure, I'll keep you updated. Hopefully I'll keep working. Thankfully it is not a $100 cable


----------



## qrtas

maxh22 said:


> Looks much better, no doubt about that. But how long will the cable work before apple decides to release a new update and potentially brick it.
> 
> Please keep us updated in the coming months if it still works.




The other thing I wanted to mention is that I do notice a difference in sound with analog signal. Example copper vs silver headphone cable, however I can't tell any difference at all with digital signal. Such as a fancy USB vs a cheap USB like this one. 

So that is a plus for this cable.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

chris1975 said:


> A related question is whether Mojo sounds better when using the Coax, Optical or USB. Which is best?



My experience with USB versus optical suggests that optical is the winner. It is consistent with Rob Watts' explanation here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11010#post_12330131

Optical, of course, has the restriction of limiting playback to 192kHz/24-bit. Also, thought I am not entirely sure about this, it does not support native DSD transmission.


----------



## qrtas

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N77VPS3/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1In case someone is interested. Here is the link for the microusb to lightning cable.


----------



## Chris1975

I have an old Samsung I9305 Galaxy S3 Lte which has OTG capabilities. Mojo, however, is not recognised. Any solutions? Thanks for any help
 Chris


----------



## ninetylol

chris1975 said:


> I have an old Samsung I9305 Galaxy S3 Lte which has OTG capabilities. Mojo, however, is not recognised. Any solutions? Thanks for any help
> Chris


 
 maybe switch the cable


----------



## Chris1975

ninetylol said:


> maybe switch the cable


 
 Thanks, yeah, done that. Still doesn't work.


----------



## Chris1975

Hmm, seems some answers are to be found on this webpage
  
 http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/technology/usb-audio-driver 
  
 ... and the bottom line is that I need to *buy* software which has its own dedicated USB audio driver


----------



## Andreeas1978

If it's not a cable problem, I also have a few that don't work or work only directional, maybe the phone doesn't have the proper drivers. When installing for instance UAP or another App known to work with USB dacs I think it installs its own driver and should work. If still nothing happens it might be the Android version that doesn't recognise USB DACs..


----------



## jwbrent

arnav agharwal said:


> My experience with USB versus optical suggests that optical is the winner. It is consistent with Rob Watts' explanation here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11010#post_12330131
> 
> Optical, of course, has the restriction of limiting playback to 192kHz/24-bit. Also, thought I am not entirely sure about this, it does not support native DSD transmission.


 

 I believe Rob mentioned optical was better due to the greater _potential_ of noise being introduced with USB. I'm using an Anker USB with a TDK ferrite choke from my MacBook Air to my Mojo and it sounds fantastic when playing TIDAL MQA files, no sense of noise whatsoever. When I use my AK240SS as a transport connected via a Sys Concept optical cable, DSD files are converted to 24/88.2 PCM. Not so with my Penon Audio silver OTG cable.


----------



## Andreeas1978

Don't buy, first try the demo versions, at least you find out if that's the problem..


----------



## Chris1975

Yeah, there isn't a trail version, which makes me nervous


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

chris1975 said:


> Hmm, seems some answers are to be found on this webpage
> 
> http://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/technology/usb-audio-driver
> 
> ... and the bottom line is that I need to *buy* software which has its own dedicated USB audio driver




Android builds are not standardized like iOS builds are. The sound driver in some builds will support Mojo while in others they will not. In this case, it sounds like your build does not, hence the need for a 3rd party driver.


----------



## AmusedToD

qrtas said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N77VPS3/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1In case someone is interested. Here is the link for the microusb to lightning cable.




I bought same cable and in my opinion it's a complete junk. The connectors tend to get very hot, the audio drops from time to time. I will be returning it back for a refund.


----------



## EagleWings

wcdchee said:


> Yes, it does! I wish more people could try it
> 
> You also have to engage the digital coaxial mode on the Esther, makes a surprising difference!




Interesting. I am not able to remember, if I saw this option in the Settings, when I had the unit for review. 

Tell me, if I understand this correct; even without enabling the 'Digital Coaxial Mode' option, the M1 can feed the mojo through coaxial. But enabling this option, will ensure a cleaner signal, that improves the sound quality?


----------



## qrtas

amusedtod said:


> I bought same cable and in my opinion it's a complete junk. The connectors tend to get very hot, the audio drops from time to time. I will be returning it back for a refund.




Thanks for the info. I just got mine today. It works perfectly, but of course it is to soon to know if there will be any issues. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Aeromarine

qrtas said:


> Thanks for the info. I just got mine today. It works perfectly, but of course it is to soon to know if there will be any issues. I'll keep an eye on it.



It doesn't work on iphone7 get too hot then cut out in few hours of use. Apple camera kit has a 3 chip in side to keep everything running cool and smooth. Data speed trancefer much faster and crisper.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

jwbrent said:


> I believe Rob mentioned optical was better due to the greater _potential_ of noise being introduced with USB. I'm using an Anker USB with a TDK ferrite choke from my MacBook Air to my Mojo and it sounds fantastic when playing TIDAL MQA files, no sense of noise whatsoever.


 
 Absolutely. I ought to have phrased my response better. While optical, by nature, is not susceptible to noise due to interference, ground loops, etc., a _well-implemented_ USB cable (as in your case) can do just as well. Thank you for refining my answer


----------



## Chris1975

OK, sorted out the Samsung Galaxy S3 with Mojo problem.
  
 Essentially, the GS3 requires a third party driver to use audio via its OTG USB. The one software solution is presented by USB Audio Player PRO. On Play there isn't a trail version, so I contacted their helpline email, and they responded incredibly quickly - these guys are seriously on the ball and helpful. He sent me a link to a trail version (which is continually being updated and so changed, so bear that in mind), which can be found here:
  
http://www.audio-evolution.com/downloads/USBAudioPlayerPROTrial_3.3.9
  
 Really helpful team from the Netherlands and they got my Mojo linked up to the Samsung I9305 Galaxy S3 Lte. It's a good player, too, compatible with all of the file extensions I was throwing at it.


----------



## AmusedToD

aeromarine said:


> It doesn't work on iphone7 get too hot then cut out in few hours of use. Apple camera kit has a 3 chip in side to keep everything running cool and smooth. Data speed trancefer much faster and crisper.




My experience is exactly the same with Iphone 7 plus.


----------



## GreenBow

After reading a bit of talk on EQ-ing when using the Mojo, I had a different experience. I have been using Mojo and Grado 225e for a while now
  
 However at some time in the past I must have EQ-ed JRiver. Just a few days ago I noticed this, prompted by the talk about EQ-ing. I was considering adding a little bass to Grado as you do sometimes. Anyway I flattened the EQ as there was already a little gain in most of the lower frequencies. I immediately noticed that music presentation was more transparent. Yes slightly tizzier at the top but not an issue. Overall the sound was just that bit better.


----------



## Music Alchemist

greenbow said:


> After reading a bit of talk on EQ-ing when using the Mojo, I had a different experience. I have been using Mojo and Grado 225e for a while now
> 
> However at some time in the past I must have EQ-ed JRiver. Just a few days ago I noticed this, prompted by the talk about EQ-ing. I was considering adding a little bass to Grado as you do sometimes. Anyway I flattened the EQ as there was already a little gain in most of the lower frequencies. I immediately noticed that music presentation was more transparent. Yes slightly tizzier at the top but not an issue. Overall the sound was just that bit better.


 
  
 Doing EQ effectively is hard work. If you get it right, the sound will be much more accurate...but there are far more ways of doing it wrong. To get better sound quality you also need to reduce frequencies instead of increasing them. (There are technical reasons for this, if you want to research it.) Some headphones respond better to EQ than others, and some headphones have colorations of the pleasant variety, in which case they can be more enjoyable without EQ. To get an idea of where a headphone's frequency response aberrations are, you can play frequency sweeps to hear the fluctuations in volume. Pink noise is another potential starting point. Personally, I need to listen to tons of music on top of that while adjusting everything.
  
 (Oh, and be sure to use a high quality parametric equalizer for the best results.)


----------



## howdy

Has anyone bought the Mojo case made by Miter? 

Also, does anyone have a Dignis black case for sale? If so PM me please.


----------



## WCDchee

eaglewings said:


> Interesting. I am not able to remember, if I saw this option in the Settings, when I had the unit for review.
> 
> Tell me, if I understand this correct; even without enabling the 'Digital Coaxial Mode' option, the M1 can feed the mojo through coaxial. But enabling this option, will ensure a cleaner signal, that improves the sound quality?




Yes you're right. Without this option engaged the Esther's runs with the dac and amp on, runs Hot as usual. When it is engaged in digital mode it shuts off the dac and amp and the signal becomes cleaner, contributing to more space, air, definition, resolution and transparency. I won't say it's night and day, but it's significant enough to be noticeable quite quickly to my ears.


----------



## EagleWings

wcdchee said:


> Yes you're right. Without this option engaged the Esther's runs with the dac and amp on, runs Hot as usual. When it is engaged in digital mode it shuts off the dac and amp and the signal becomes cleaner, contributing to more space, air, definition, resolution and transparency. I won't say it's night and day, but it's significant enough to be noticeable quite quickly to my ears.




Got it, thanks. I'll remember this, when I have a chance to try the device again, sometime in the future.


----------



## SP Wild

music alchemist said:


> I use Chord's ASIO driver, which automatically adjusts the settings depending on the file.
> 
> If you are using DS, I'd select 16/44...but I never heard a difference between those Windows settings.
> 
> ...




The HD800 flaw isn't the bass, it's the treble. Doesn't matter how you eq the bass, the treble will always fight it. Start with treble reduction 6 to 8 khz. Boost around 2 to 4 khz to bring out the snare. The bass eq will be more responsive, after you take care of the lower treble peak.

I have also had very positive experiences with the HD800S and Chord Mojo.


----------



## Music Alchemist

sp wild said:


> The HD800 flaw isn't the bass, it's the treble. Doesn't matter how you eq the bass, the treble will always fight it. Start with treble reduction 6 to 8 khz. Boost around 2 to 4 khz to bring out the snare. The bass eq will be more responsive, after you take care of the lower treble peak.
> 
> I have also had very positive experiences with the HD800S and Chord Mojo.


 
  
 I equalized it very extensively. (In addition to my own experiments, I used Sonarworks and tracked down EQ settings others used, just to have more starting points...but I already said that.) What you described is some of the most basic stuff that I took care of in the first one percent of my efforts.
  
 I'd say its flaw is a flaw that pretty much every headphone has: the physical limitations and behavior of its drivers. Every driver imparts certain things onto the sound, no matter how it is equalized. I would describe this aspect of the HD 800 as mechanical.
  
 I can say with fair confidence that its lack of impact and texture that is drier than real life cannot be overcome with EQ alone.


----------



## SP Wild

I understand, if you're coming from STAX, it sounds like you are accustomed to the transient response of stats. You can't improve transient response with EQ.


----------



## almarti

Although my desired new cans are Ether Flow to step up over my current HD600, price of 2,000€ (Spain) is not reachable, so I hace reduced to Hifiman HE-560 (1,000€) and Hifiman Edition X V2 (1,400€). I listen classical/progressive rock and jazz (60/40) and obviously they will be paired with my loved Mojo.

Do you think they are the right options in this upgrade on planar technology?
Any other recommendations planar and non-planar in the price range of 800-1,400€? To be paired with Mojo
Any place including online site to buy them at lower price delivering to Spain? Used units as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ani1000

Get the HD800, they will blow your mind


almarti said:


> Although my desired new cans are Ether Flow to step up over my current HD600, price of 2,000€ (Spain) is not reachable, so I hace reduced to Hifiman HE-560 (1,000€) and Hifiman Edition X V2 (1,400€). I listen classical/progressive rock and jazz (60/40) and obviously they will be paired with my loved Mojo.
> 
> Do you think they are the right options in this upgrade on planar technology?
> Any other recommendations planar and non-planar in the price range of 800-1,400€? To be paired with Mojo
> ...


----------



## tunes

Has anyone tried the QP1R with the MOJO compared to the esther m1 or m1pro?

Will the HUGO 2 have Wifi to stream TIDAL?


----------



## x RELIC x

tunes said:


> Has anyone tried the QP1R with the MOJO compared to the esther m1 or m1pro?
> 
> *Will the HUGO 2 have Wifi to stream TIDAL?*




Mojo and Hugo2 are DACs, not players. The ability to stream Tidal is entirely dependent on your source.


----------



## guido

x relic x said:


> Mojo and Hugo2 are DACs, not players. The ability to stream Tidal is entirely dependent on your source.


 

 and then there is the Chord Poly


----------



## qrtas

almarti said:


> Although my desired new cans are Ether Flow to step up over my current HD600, price of 2,000€ (Spain) is not reachable, so I hace reduced to Hifiman HE-560 (1,000€) and Hifiman Edition X V2 (1,400€). I listen classical/progressive rock and jazz (60/40) and obviously they will be paired with my loved Mojo.
> 
> Do you think they are the right options in this upgrade on planar technology?
> Any other recommendations planar and non-planar in the price range of 800-1,400€? To be paired with Mojo
> ...




The focal elevar is another one to consider. 

I also have the hd600. I have purchased so many headphones to replace them. (AKG 701 and many 7 series, hifiman 400i, focal elear, hd650, audeze LCD 2 and a few more) they all bring something better to the table, but lack some other things I like about the hd600. In the end i always go back to the hd600, because it accomplish most of the things I like in sound. 

The hd600 sounds fantastic with the mojo. This hobby takes time, money and some experimentation. 

I have sold or returned all the headphones i mentioned above and many more. No matter what people say, I think the hd600 is still among the best headphones in the world. To me the most important factor is the naturalness of the sound. Accuracy and technicality are good only if natural and realistic sound are there. 

From my limited experience these are my favorite headphones, that I own by the way. This is my own wall of fame. 

Grado sr60
Senheiser HD600
Oppo PM3
Audeze LC3

I like each of them for different reasons, but they all share the one thing I appreciate the most on a headphone, NATURAL SOUND. 

They all sound fantastic with cord mojo. Yes, the LCD3 too sounds good with mojo too. 

Obviously I use the LCD 3 with a desktop rig most of the time, but I had to see if the mojo was able to drive them and I was very, very surprised. The little mojo can actually drive it pretty well. 


My point is. go ahead and purchase the headphones you think you'll like. Better if the shop offers returns. You have to listen, compare and experience yourself. You may find the headphone that replaces your hd600 or you may end up like me, realizing how wonderful the hd600 already are.


----------



## jarnopp

tunes said:


> Has anyone tried the QP1R with the MOJO compared to the esther m1 or m1pro?
> 
> Will the HUGO 2 have Wifi to stream TIDAL?




John Franks (Chord owner) has said the Hugo 2 will get its own Poly-like module for streaming remote content. (Maybe the ""Roly"?)


----------



## maxh22

almarti said:


> Although my desired new cans are Ether Flow to step up over my current HD600, price of 2,000€ (Spain) is not reachable, so I hace reduced to Hifiman HE-560 (1,000€) and Hifiman Edition X V2 (1,400€). I listen classical/progressive rock and jazz (60/40) and obviously they will be paired with my loved Mojo.
> 
> Do you think they are the right options in this upgrade on planar technology?
> Any other recommendations planar and non-planar in the price range of 800-1,400€? To be paired with Mojo
> ...




The Edition X is a great headphone that will pair well with Mojo. Another good pairing is the Oppo PM-1 or PM-2.


----------



## Music Alchemist

sp wild said:


> I understand, if you're coming from STAX, it sounds like you are accustomed to the transient response of stats. You can't improve transient response with EQ.


 
  
 Pretty much. But I do want to emphasize that, as a musician, my primary reference is the sound of instruments in real life. Naturally, no headphone or loudspeaker is going to replicate that, but when one gets a lot closer than others, it's the first thing I notice. (It should go without saying that both are closer to this ideal than most headphones are.)
  
 The HD 800 has arguably sharper transient response than the 207, but in a way that makes it rougher. The former makes me feel like I'm listening to an alien robot at times (again, even with EQ) whereas the latter makes me feel like I'm listening to real instruments. I know this is an oversimplified summary, and it's not always true. Sometimes the HD 800 sounds more realistic; just not most of the time, in my experience. (Even when its micro-detail retrieval is clearly better.) Its technical prowess is a double-edged sword, you could say.
  
 One thing that makes me hesitant to buy more STAX systems right now (despite them being my favorite so far) is that I want to focus for awhile on driving headphones directly from the Mojo. (Plus I'm looking for more thrilling impact...which is hard to find when you also want a high degree of accuracy.)
  


qrtas said:


> The focal elevar is another one to consider.
> 
> I also have the hd600. I have purchased so many headphones to replace them. (AKG 701 and many 7 series, hifiman 400i, focal elear, hd650, audeze LCD 2 and a few more) they all bring something better to the table, but lack some other things I like about the hd600. In the end i always go back to the hd600, because it accomplish most of the things I like in sound.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I should have an Elear in a week or two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've been meaning to try the HD 600 for awhile. Had the HD 650 at one point. It's definitely in my top five headphones that let you just plug-and-play, sounding good with everything, with no EQ or modifications. It is indeed also another headphone that tends to sound more natural to me than the HD 800, no matter how much of a technical performance gap there is.


----------



## Chris1975

I've had fun comparing different DACs in my office today. Namely, the Realtek HD audio device on my PC, the iPad Pro 12.9 and the Mojo. 
  
 Obviously the Mojo outshines them all, especially the PC sound card. But what surprised me was how good the iPad Pro 12.9 audio is. 
  
 You know when you plug Mojo into a device and then compare the sound with the device without Mojo? It can lead to a "wow, this sounds SO much better with Mojo", which is why many of us forked out the cash to buy it.
  
 However, with the iPad, the sound was too close for a big "wow". Certainly the iPad Pro's sound is more "cramped". The Mojo separates out the different frequencies more cleanly and adds punch in the lows, details in the mids and sparkle in the highs, all where it is lacking on the iPad Pro, but the difference isn't as great as between the Mojo and most other DACs I've heard. An I tried these comparisons across a range of different genres and bitrates. 
  
 In other words, the iPad Pro 12.9 seem to have upped their game from the iPad Pro smaller version.


----------



## almarti

ani1000 said:


> Get the HD800, they will blow your mind



I will test and consider.


----------



## almarti

qrtas said:


> The focal elevar is another one to consider.
> 
> I also have the hd600. I have purchased so many headphones to replace them. (AKG 701 and many 7 series, hifiman 400i, focal elear, hd650, audeze LCD 2 and a few more) they all bring something better to the table, but lack some other things I like about the hd600. In the end i always go back to the hd600, because it accomplish most of the things I like in sound.
> 
> ...




Excellent consultancy, I appreciate it. Now I need to find a store in Barcelona letting me listen and compare. I will monitor closely against HD600 if price gap is worth


----------



## Light - Man

Is anyone using the new Focal Listen closed headphone with or without the Mojo and if so how does it pair and what do you think of it?


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> Excellent consultancy, I appreciate it. Now I need to find a store in Barcelona letting me listen and compare. I will monitor closely against HD600 if price gap is worth


 
 it is online, and not in barcelona, but it is a competitive price https://zococity.es/focal-elear


----------



## TG04

could i please share in this info?  i'd like to know what my options are ....


----------



## tunes

John Franks (Chord owner) has said the Hugo 2 will get its own Poly-like module for streaming remote content. (Maybe the ""Roly"?)


Will the Roly have an SD card with at least 200Gigs to store my music library flac files and stream TIDAL DIRECTLY or via Bluetooth from the iPhone that controls the Roly? I guess I'm confused about using the Roly as if the HUGO is now a dap but still needs a UI with the phone??!


----------



## jarnopp

tunes said:


> John Franks (Chord owner) has said the Hugo 2 will get its own Poly-like module for streaming remote content. (Maybe the ""Roly"?)
> 
> 
> Will the Roly have an SD card with at least 200Gigs to store my music library flac files and stream TIDAL DIRECTLY or via Bluetooth from the iPhone that controls the Roly? I guess I'm confused about using the Roly as if the HUGO is now a dap but still needs a UI with the phone??!




Well, for starters, I made up the name "Roly" to go with the Poly, and there has not been enough detail released about Poly, let alone the Hugo module, but for speculation and some "light reading" I would direct you to the Poly thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/831347/chord-electronics-poly-advanced-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-specs-in-1st-post


----------



## god-bluff

light - man said:


> Is anyone using the new Focal Listen closed headphone with or without the Mojo and if so how does it pair and what do you think of it?




If the Listen sounds anything like the Spirit Classic then with Mojo it will sound sensational.

My personal somewhat modest 'end game' pairing. Right up to the point when my (3rd pair) Focal's headband started cracking. The Mojo was promptly sold. My (broken) heart was no longer in it


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

tunes said:


> I guess I'm confused about using the Roly as if the HUGO is now a dap but still needs a UI with the phone??!




This is just not a good road to go down. Trust me, I know first hand.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> This is just not a good road to go down. Trust me, I know first hand.


 

 Wise advice.


----------



## Music Alchemist

About preamp volume with extreme EQ settings...
  
 I confirmed that the Mojo is like pretty much anything else: if you boost or cut frequencies by extreme amounts, it can distort, but if you reduce the volume in your player (or whatever else) by the level of your highest boost or cut and increase the volume of the Mojo, everything sounds fine.


----------



## Rob Watts

arnav agharwal said:


> chris1975 said:
> 
> 
> > A related question is whether Mojo sounds better when using the Coax, Optical or USB. Which is best?
> ...


 
 Optical will support DSD with DoP on the optical - but only DSD64. Also, if you use a plastic fibre, only use very short lengths - for longer lengths you need a quality glass fibre. Running optical at 192 kHz is close to the edge for some optical transmitters and cables.
  
 Rob


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Re Optical cables, I can't speak for DSD but this 1m cable is £6 in the UK and works perfectly at 192khz on my 2015 Macbook Pro:
  
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fisual-Pearl-Mini-Toslink-Optical-Special/dp/B00856P9BQ/


----------



## sandalaudio

As mentioned on Rob's post, 192 kHz pushes the limit of the original TOSLINK optical S/PDIF standard, so too does the DSD DoP (which needs 176.4 kHz).
  
 In many DACs over the years (not limited to but including Mojo), I had a lot of issues with bad optical (and coax) cables that were fine for 44.1 kHz but had intermittent popping noises on 88.2 kHz+ playback.
  
 In the end I bought the cheapest Audioquest one (green one, about $50?) not because it makes music sound better or anything, but at least it was super reliable (no pops) and very thin so it's easy to work with.
  
 Some of the nasty cheap optical cables might look fancy with chunky fat braided sheath etc (they even have gold plated TOSLINK connectors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but they let me down in countless occasions.
  
 Aside from the actual fibre/plastic cable quality, there is quite a big difference between each cable brand in terms of how the end of the fibre is terminated (where the light goes in and out). Some cables have the fibre just cut by a sharp knife, some are ground down by a grinding saw (very rough surface), some have a flat piece of mineral glass stuck on it, others have a convex lens glass instead.
  
 I can't say which method is better technically, but the important thing is that the cheap ones often have a very rough tip finish and I measured very large attenuation (like 30% worse) because of the scattering. Even the expensive ones can get damaged or deteriorated very easily by accidentally touching and scuffing the tip if you carry the cable around frequently without the end-caps on.
  
 FYI I've posted some photos of the fibre end a couple of years ago.
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/2250#post_12023147
  
 If the signal is deteriorated so much then I'm sure the Mojo's S/PDIF receiver PLL must work extra hard, so that might affect the sound quality, but I haven't really noticed any subjective difference myself.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music alchemist said:


> About preamp volume with extreme EQ settings...
> 
> I confirmed that the Mojo is like pretty much anything else: if you boost or cut frequencies by extreme amounts, it can distort, but if you reduce the volume in your player (or whatever else) by the level of your highest boost or cut and increase the volume of the Mojo, everything sounds fine.




This isn't a problem with the DAC. Your EQ settings are causing overflow on the numeric data. When you back off the gain universally, the gain in the EQ no longer causes overflow.


----------



## davidjan

Meenova Lightning to MicroUSB Cable works with Chord Mojo and iPhone.  https://www.amazon.com/Lightning-MicroUSB-connecting-Digital-Camera/dp/B01N77VPS3/ref=sr_1_7?m=A3UZZ0M53CX865&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1485183590&sr=1-7


----------



## audi0nick128

grumpyoldguy said:


> This is just not a good road to go down. Trust me, I know first hand.



Hey Grumpy

can you elaborate this a little further? 
What first hand experience are you talking about? Remote controle of the UI via phone to play files stored on the SD card of a device usb connected to Mojo? Sounds pretty nice to me. 
One potential danger/problem I see would be the volume controle of Mojo via the software...

Or do you only see problems in case of streaming? 

Cheers


----------



## canali

the* sonore micro rendu*...anyone using one with their Mojo for at home listening/desktop setup?
  
 i just became interested after reading Dar's review (below) of the new *Kef LS50 wls*,
 (his 2016 product of the yr) in which he also mentions the micro rendu.
 http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/12/kef-ls50-wireless-review-dars-product-of-the-year-2016/?replytocom=140466#respond
  
 i'm a visual guy when it comes to new (and esp tech related) stuff, so this
 guy's youtube is quite insightful in which he has it paired with his Hugo
 (has them for Roon, etc....Darko in his email to me seems to respect him, too)
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XRi9utNBl4&ab_channel=TheHansBeekhuyzenChannel
  
 then it seems you should buy some sort of  line conditioner, too.
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XRi9utNBl4&ab_channel=TheHansBeekhuyzenChannel


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey Grumpy
> 
> can you elaborate this a little further?
> What first hand experience are you talking about? Remote controle of the UI via phone to play files stored on the SD card of a device usb connected to Mojo? Sounds pretty nice to me.
> ...




I was refering to going down the road of discussing perceived shortcomings of the Poly...

I'm not taking the bait here... it'll just lead to flagged posts and pissing off the mods. There is a reason I left the other thread.


----------



## audi0nick128

wasn't my intention to hook you... 
That's why I asked if you where referring to streaming, which has been widely discussed, allredy  

I simply misinterpreted your post. 
I thought you meant the headless controle approach as 'not a good road' 
and was just curious. 

Anyway now I get what you meant

Cheers


----------



## Light - Man

grumpyoldguy said:


> I was refering to going down the road of discussing perceived shortcomings of the Poly...
> 
> *I'm not taking the bait here*... it'll just lead to flagged posts and pissing off the mods. There is a reason I left the other thread.


 
 Good call Bro, never take the bait particularly when you do not own it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as it could have ended a bit like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 When is Mython due back from his fishing trip?


----------



## audi0nick128

are you calling me fat?


----------



## Weatherlight

canali said:


> the *sonore micro rendu*...anyone using one with their Mojo for at home listening/desktop setup?
> 
> i just became interested after reading Dar's review (below) of the new *Kef LS50 wls*,
> (his 2016 product of the yr) in which he also mentions the micro rendu.
> ...




Check out the SOtM sMS 200, it's better than the mRendu in some ways, and it's cheaper also.

I've had the mR before but I use a Hugo TT, so I can't comment on the Mojo... so I could only recommend.


----------



## Light - Man

audi0nick128 said:


> are you calling me fat?


 
 It maybe best to let your other half answer that question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think whoever designed the bench was a HF dude who must have had his mind on his next gear purchase. 
  
 p.s. for portable use I reckon there is no/little benefit for going galvanically isolated as your player/DAP is running off battery power (I have never encountered any associated harshness)


----------



## audi0nick128

how did we get to galvanic isolation? 
was it anything I said? 

Anyway I aggree that for battery powered devices galvanic isolation will likely be less important. 
Still I remember Rob mentioning that galvanic isolation was not implemented in Mojo/Hugo because it would use extra power, he didn't say that it would be a moot point for battery powered devices. 

How did we get here?


----------



## Light - Man

audi0nick128 said:


> how did we get to galvanic isolation?
> was it anything I said?
> 
> Anyway I aggree that for battery powered devices galvanic isolation will likely be less important.
> ...


 
  
 I am always* here* in cyberspace - where are you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (brother Canali mentioned it a few posts back)


----------



## audi0nick128

light - man said:


> I am always *here* in cyberspace - where are you? :blink:
> 
> (brother Canali mentioned it a few posts back)




Guess I didn't make the transfer from 'some sort of line conditioner' to galvanic isolation and thought you were referring to me mentioning it... 

I am also here, but maybe I am a bit slow today


----------



## traehekat

Can anyone recommend a few solid IEMs that can be adequately driven by the Mojo's amp? I am looking into upgrading my "portable" rig -- I currently have an iPod Classic going into a AlgoRhythm Solo to the ALO Rx Mk3-B, but I find myself unwilling to lug this brick around with me during my commute. I am thinking about pairing the Mojo with the original (?) AK 100 (the smaller one), but if the Mojo's amp isn't up to snuff then I may rethink my approach. Thanks!


----------



## maximal112

The amp in the Mojo will power any IEM with ease. It can power many full size headphones with no issues so I can't imagine you'd ever see any issues with an IEM. 
  
 As for recommendations I think that entirely depends on your budget but whatever you choose will pair nicely with the Mojo, I know my K10's have.


----------



## Zojokkeli

traehekat said:


> Can anyone recommend a few solid IEMs that can be adequately driven by the Mojo's amp? I am looking into upgrading my "portable" rig -- I currently have an iPod Classic going into a AlgoRhythm Solo to the ALO Rx Mk3-B, but I find myself unwilling to lug this brick around with me during my commute. I am thinking about pairing the Mojo with the original (?) AK 100 (the smaller one), but if the Mojo's amp isn't up to snuff then I may rethink my approach. Thanks!


 
  
 Mojo has plenty of juice to drive most headphones and IEMs out there. Not sure if there even is an IEM that Mojo couldn't drive.


----------



## Music Alchemist

So what's with the intermittent alien noise glitch with DSD and the Mojo? How common is this issue? Is there a fix?
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> This isn't a problem with the DAC. Your EQ settings are causing overflow on the numeric data. When you back off the gain universally, the gain in the EQ no longer causes overflow.


 
  
 Yes, I didn't mean to imply there was something wrong with it; just that it follows normal principles in this respect.
  


canali said:


> the* sonore micro rendu*...anyone using one with their Mojo for at home listening/desktop setup?


 


weatherlight said:


> Check out the SOtM sMS 200, it's better than the mRendu in some ways, and it's cheaper also.
> 
> I've had the mR before but I use a Hugo TT, so I can't comment on the Mojo... so I could only recommend.


 
  
 Gah. I was gonna mention that one but ya beat me to it!
  
 Personally I wouldn't bother with network players and music servers until later...like at least not until I have a Hugo 2.
  


traehekat said:


> Can anyone recommend a few solid IEMs that can be adequately driven by the Mojo's amp?


 
  
 To those who are unaware (not necessarily you), the Mojo (along with the Hugo, Hugo 2, Hugo TT, and DAVE) does not have a separate amp section like a conventional DAC/amp; instead, headphones connected to its headphone output are driven directly from the DAC's analog output stage.
  
 For more info:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/1830#post_10459450
  
 As for IEMs that can be driven from it...you can drive nearly any headphone from it just fine. I can't imagine it not being able to drive an IEM unless it's an exotic electrostatic one that needs a specialized amp. So what you want to look into is which IEMs would suit your needs in terms of sound and other aspects.
  
 Here's a good overview:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-352-iems-compared-pump-audio-earphones-added-04-03-16-p-1106


----------



## halloweenman

rob watts said:


> Optical will support DSD with DoP on the optical - but only DSD64. Also, if you use a plastic fibre, only use very short lengths - for longer lengths you need a quality glass fibre. Running optical at 192 kHz is close to the edge for some optical transmitters and cables.
> 
> Rob




Sys Concept do a 1300-strands 24/192 cable, not sure if glass, that is inexpensive and guaranteed to work at 24/192. I've had excellent results with it.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music alchemist said:


> Yes, I didn't mean to imply there was something wrong with it; just that it follows normal principles in this respect.


 
  
 Okay, sorry. I was a little confused by the implication it would be any different with Mojo when this problem happens before it.


----------



## Mojo ideas

tunes said:


> John Franks (Chord owner) has said the Hugo 2 will get its own Poly-like module for streaming remote content. (Maybe the ""
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

traehekat said:


> Can anyone recommend a few solid IEMs that can be adequately driven by the Mojo's amp? I am looking into upgrading my "portable" rig -- I currently have an iPod Classic going into a AlgoRhythm Solo to the ALO Rx Mk3-B, but I find myself unwilling to lug this brick around with me during my commute. I am thinking about pairing the Mojo with the original (?) AK 100 (the smaller one), but if the Mojo's amp isn't up to snuff then I may rethink my approach. Thanks!


 
  
 I don't like pre-DAC volume control implementations... so I wouldn't use Mojo directly with IEMs since you'd have to dial in about 75+ dB attenuation. This particularly sucks because the lower 12 or so bits are effectively dithered by analog noise. You'll want lots of clean attenuation in the path.


----------



## AndrewH13

You tease John. I'm guessing it's not the name of my local Fish2go shop!


----------



## maxh22

mojo ideas said:


> Roly is not a name we'll be using after all said and done in this day and age he'd be arrested and jailed for "kissing all the girls and making them Cry" if you know nothing of English children's rymes of the last two hundred years your forgiven for not knowing where that name came from. Any how we gone for the far safer option of .....2go as the name we've chosen for the Wi Fi player unit for Hugo 2


 
  
 So when all is said and done will the final product with module be called Hugo 2 2go or Hugo 2go?


----------



## almarti

I love Mojo with my Ety ER4PT IEM.


----------



## miketlse

light - man said:


> When is Mython due back from his fishing trip?


 
  
 Has he gone fishing?
  
 I was concerned that he had been banned, for *taking the bait a few times too many *(in spite of his normally calm nature).


----------



## miketlse

traehekat said:


> Can anyone recommend a few solid IEMs that can be adequately driven by the Mojo's amp? I am looking into upgrading my "portable" rig -- I currently have an iPod Classic going into a AlgoRhythm Solo to the ALO Rx Mk3-B, but I find myself unwilling to lug this brick around with me during my commute. I am thinking about pairing the Mojo with the original (?) AK 100 (the smaller one), but if the Mojo's amp isn't up to snuff then I may rethink my approach. Thanks!


 
 The Mojo has good synergy with many IEMS, so it would be helpful if you can suggest a budget, and your musical preferences, in order to help members narrow down the list of recommendations for you.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> So what's with the intermittent alien noise glitch with DSD and the Mojo? How common is this issue? Is there a fix?
> 
> 
> Yes, I didn't mean to imply there was something wrong with it; just that it follows normal principles in this respect.
> ...


 
 If you hear 'intermittent alien noise glitch' it means that you are the chosen one.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> If you hear 'intermittent alien noise glitch' it means that you are the chosen one.


 
  
 I totally loled.
  


Spoiler: GIFs


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> I totally loled.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GIFs


 
  
 Exactly;


----------



## sebbie2

I have same issues with mojo.
 I tried iphone7, ipad air (onkyo)
 Mac mini and Macbook Pro Retina 2014 (core i7 2,8Ghz) with audirvana and other players
  
 playing dsd128 and dsd256 have some stops/stutters. in random times.
 even if files are buffered.
  
 I asked Chord about this issues, they said it's problem with cable.
 I tried different USB cables and finally bought Mojo Cable Pack from Chord - but problem still exists.


----------



## miketlse

sebbie2 said:


> I have same issues with mojo.
> I tried iphone7, ipad air (onkyo)
> Mac mini and Macbook Pro Retina 2014 (core i7 2,8Ghz) with audirvana and other players
> 
> ...


 
 Have you checked the FAQ in post #3, specifically the section about connecting to idevices?
 I don't use idevices myself, but I have a nagging thought that some cables are limited to dsd128 or lower.


----------



## Music Alchemist

sebbie2 said:


> I have same issues with mojo.
> I tried iphone7, ipad air (onkyo)
> Mac mini and Macbook Pro Retina 2014 (core i7 2,8Ghz) with audirvana and other players
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm talking about extremely loud alien noise that plays instead of the music every once in awhile, not stuttering.
  
 As for stuttering, here are my original comments from five days ago. Using a virtual RAM drive fixed that for me.
  


music alchemist said:


> It would appear my computer can't handle DSD well despite having good specs. I already have foobar2000 configured to load tracks into memory, but the music stuttered frequently. Loading the files into RAM drives fixed it, but even then it still stuttered when I did other things on the computer. (Yet another reason why I want a dedicated music server and network player.) This situation forced me to sit there and focus more on the music.
> 
> A few times the DAC glitched up and played terrifying alien noise so loudly I had to take the headphones off. Is this a known issue with the Mojo? It only happens with DSD.


----------



## jwbrent

traehekat said:


> Can anyone recommend a few solid IEMs that can be adequately driven by the Mojo's amp? I am looking into upgrading my "portable" rig -- I currently have an iPod Classic going into a AlgoRhythm Solo to the ALO Rx Mk3-B, but I find myself unwilling to lug this brick around with me during my commute. I am thinking about pairing the Mojo with the original (?) AK 100 (the smaller one), but if the Mojo's amp isn't up to snuff then I may rethink my approach. Thanks!


 

 I have the Sennheiser IE 800 and the JVC HA-FW01, both of which work very nicely with my Mojo. The JVCs are particularly exceptional at their price point.


----------



## sandalaudio

sebbie2 said:


> playing dsd128 and dsd256 have some stops/stutters. in random times.
> even if files are buffered.


 
  
 I had similar issues on DSD128/256 and DXD, but it went away after finding a good USB cable that works.
  
 More importantly, I had serious stuttering issues when I was using a USB3.0 port on my PC, and the problem went away as soon as I put a USB2.0 hub onto it. Maybe it's worth a try simply for the sake of diagnosing where the problem lies.
  
 There was some documentation I read somewhere that the USB3.0 has faster burst throughput but has more aggressive queueing and traffic management implemented by the motherboard chipset, so it was not ideal for a continuous flow of data that audio requires, particularly when other peripherals are connected to it internally (e.g. laptop trackpad, Bluetooth, camera, etc). My old Mac Mini had issues where the music would pop every time I used the Bluetooth mouse.
  
 Also on one PC motherboard I had to disable the power management entirely because DSD256 had pops every time the CPU clock wound down to economy state. I guess DSD256/DXD is pushing the limits of USB2.0 bandwidth, and exactly how the data packet stream is sent off to the DAC is entirely up to the chipset/OS design.
  
 Having said that, I haven't encountered these issues when using iOS+Lightning CCK+Mojo.


----------



## MartynB85

canali said:


> the* sonore micro rendu*...anyone using one with their Mojo for at home listening/desktop setup?
> 
> i just became interested after reading Dar's review (below) of the new *Kef LS50 wls*,
> (his 2016 product of the yr) in which he also mentions the micro rendu.
> ...




  
  
 This got me thinking, I listen to my music from my windows pc -> optical -> mojo. Are there any benefits to using a dedicated device like this? I thought about trying my mac mini but haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## canali

martynb85 said:


> This got me thinking, I listen to my music from my windows pc -> optical -> mojo. Are there any benefits to using a dedicated device like this? I thought about trying my mac mini but haven't got round to it yet.


 
  
 i've created a monster, lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 welcome to the growing world of USB audio, eh?
 who'd have thought of this stuff even 4 yrs ago?
  
 sorry but i'm not the best dude to answer that as I'm still wrapping my head around its purpose and capabilities (and limits)
 .basically if I'm correct it's a bridge that makes a reg USB into an audiophile USB.
 there is a thread towards it, too here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/807223/sonore-microrendu-music-streamer-impressions
 ...helpful people on there.
  
 from Darko: http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/10/sonore-at-rmaf-2016-talisker-taste-on-a-teachers-budget/
  
 since it's computer audiophile related, BIG thread here:
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f26-sonore-sponsored/sonore-microrendu-27389/
  
 sonore's own site and FAQ
 http://www.sonore.us/microRendu.html
  
 .


----------



## Music Alchemist

martynb85 said:


> I listen to my music from my windows pc -> optical -> mojo.


 
  
 Do you know if there's a way for me to try the optical connection with my Alienware M11x R2 laptop? Perhaps via some sort of adapter cable?
  
 Apparently there are USB to optical adapters...but I dunno if I'd want to buy one just to see if optical sounds better.


----------



## davidjan

Did you try this Meenova Lightning to MicroUSB DAC cable


----------



## davidjan

sebbie2 said:


> I have same issues with mojo.
> I tried iphone7, ipad air (onkyo)
> Mac mini and Macbook Pro Retina 2014 (core i7 2,8Ghz) with audirvana and other players
> 
> ...


 
 Did you try this Meenova Lightning to MicroUSB DAC cable instead of CCK + USB cable.


----------



## traehekat

Thanks for everyone's responses regarding IEMs and Mojo. For specific IEMs, I haven't done a ton of research yet but I would consider even the Layla II, which is actually the IEM that prompted the question as I have heard that they can be picky with what amp you pair them with (I hear they are unbelievable when paired with the VorzAMPpure II). Would anyone have any concerns with an AK100/Mojo/Layla II rig?


----------



## x RELIC x

traehekat said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses regarding IEMs and Mojo. For specific IEMs, I haven't done a ton of research yet but I would consider even the Layla II, which is actually the IEM that prompted the question as I have heard that they can be picky with what amp you pair them with (I hear they are unbelievable when paired with the VorzAMPpure II). *Would anyone have any concerns with an AK100/Mojo/Layla II rig*?




Concerns? Drive ability and output impedance is not an issue at all, far from even considered an issue. Sound preference is the only question. I absolutely love the JH Angie with the Mojo and I imagine the Layla would be just as enjoyable (for me at least). For reference, the Vozamp Pure II and Mojo have about the same output power.


----------



## jwbrent

traehekat said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses regarding IEMs and Mojo. For specific IEMs, I haven't done a ton of research yet but I would consider even the Layla II, which is actually the IEM that prompted the question as I have heard that they can be picky with what amp you pair them with (I hear they are unbelievable when paired with the VorzAMPpure II). Would anyone have any concerns with an AK100/Mojo/Layla II rig?




The AK100 was a bit buggy and the volume knob was very wiggly, did not inspire much confidence in regards to build quality. You may want to take a look at the current model that sits at the beginning of the A&K lineup ... I believe it's called an AK70, and it too is a small design that would mate well with the Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

musickid said:


> Has anyone A/B'd the modimultibit against the mojo. i have the modi feeding an earmax pro tube amp and cannot decide whether to build a new mojo rig. if the sound is considerably different (not necessarily better) this would motivate me to get off my..........and start the new mojo rig for home use. my idea is to use an intona with b and o h6 cans. would a jitterbug do most of what the intona can do sonically speaking? thanks to all remember the modi is a multibit. the modi is fed from an intona industrial. 250 dollars/250 pounds schitt audio.


 
  
 i have compared against modi 2 if that helps
  
 quick comparison, modi is better than any computer output but compared to mojo its much more digital sounding with harsher edgy treble. kind of explains the "schiit aggressive sound" people talk about. mojo is also better sounding than any other desktop dac iv heard up to £1400.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> *To all new Mojo owners:*
> 
> Don't forget to redeem your free DSD album download! There should be a coupon code in the box, which you apply here:
> 
> https://www.nativedsd.com/information/mojo


 
  
 damn mine has no code, it was purchased at launch


----------



## maxh22

deftone said:


> i have compared against modi 2 if that helps
> 
> quick comparison, modi is better than any computer output but compared to mojo its much more digital sounding with harsher edgy treble. kind of explains the "schiit aggressive sound" people talk about. mojo is also better sounding than any other desktop dac iv heard up to £1400.


 
 Have you heard any of their Multibit offerings?


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> i have compared against modi 2 if that helps
> 
> quick comparison, modi is better than any computer output but compared to mojo its much more digital sounding with harsher edgy treble. kind of explains the "schiit aggressive sound" people talk about. mojo is also better sounding than any other desktop dac iv heard up to £1400.


 
  
 I had the Modi 2 as well and concur with your synopsis...except that I could not distinguish between the onboard DAC of my laptop and the Modi 2. Some computers are better than others.
  
 What's interesting is that all these DACs have a neutral measured frequency response, so the significant difference in sound with the Mojo comes from other things, such as timing accuracy and the lack of noise floor modulation.


----------



## theveterans

maxh22 said:


> Have you heard any of their Multibit offerings?


 
  
 The lower Schiit Multibit offerings are just more detailed but still edgy and harsh for headphone listening. They're excellent for speaker use OTOH as they lift the veil of cheap speakers. The upper multibit offerings are even more detailed (maybe more detailed than Mojo) but still harsher and edgier than Mojo. Only Chord DACs do the ultra-revealing stuff and 3D imaging without sounding digital/artificial at all.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Caved in and bought the Sonarworks Reference 3 Headphone software.
> 
> I was actually the first person on Head-Fi to post a tutorial for it back when I was using the trial.
> 
> Crossing my fingers I can get much better sound now! Anxious because it cost 99 Euros...


 
  
 im interested on how it will adjust the sound of my Hd700 (hoping to make the treble much smoother and less fatiguing)
  
 but i cant get the damn software to work, this problem i put in the thread itself.
  
 i believe the HD700 is a phenomenal headphone but the pads have been proved to cause the treble reflections and because of the unique shape they cannot be swapped out thus needing some time and love with EQ, even the smooth mojo cant file down its rocky peaks.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> im interested on how it will adjust the sound of my Hd700 (hoping to make the treble much smoother and less fatiguing)
> 
> but i cant get the damn software to work, this problem i put in the thread itself.
> 
> i believe the HD700 is a phenomenal headphone but the pads have been proved to cause the treble reflections and because of the unique shape they cannot be swapped out thus needing some time and love with EQ, even the smooth mojo cant file down its rocky peaks.


 
  
 I had the HD 700 in the past too. The HD 650 may not have the detail and imaging of the HD 800 and HD 700, but it sure is a lot easier to listen to. I could play anything with it and it sounded darn good...whereas the HD 800 and HD 700 could sound great one minute, then completely awful the next. And it's not because of the diversity of recordings; it's because of their well-documented frequency response aberrations.
  
 With EQ the HD 800 becomes much more consistent, but other aspects of the sound cannot be altered with EQ alone. (Which I touched upon in earlier posts.)
  
 If all you want is to lower the treble of the HD 700, you can do that in a broad way by simply reducing frequencies around 6 kHz. It won't give you an entirely balanced sound, but you can deal with that peak at least. Here are graphs you can consult.
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD700.pdf
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/d/da/dad0aff3_HD700measurements.png
  
 You need to access Sonarworks as a VST plugin in foobar2000. (The dll file should be in your VST plugins folder in the program files folder.)
  


music alchemist said:


> Download and install this VST adapter in foobar2000.
> Go to Components, VST plugins and add the Sonarworks plugin.
> 
> Go to Playback, DSP Manager and activate the Sonarworks plugin. Then click Configure Selected.


 
  
 I got similar/better results than Sonarworks with my own research and efforts...but it is convenient for those who don't want to do so much work.
  
 Edit: Looks like the VST adapter I linked to then is no longer available. Use this one instead:
 http://www.yohng.com/software/foobarvst.html


----------



## Music Alchemist

Oh man. The more time I spend with the Mojo, the more wowed I am. Just played a video game remix album from the '90s (_Killer Cuts_, if anyone's familiar) that I've heard countless times before on countless systems...and couldn't believe how much better it sounded from the Mojo. (And this is with $10 Koss headphones!) I think I'm even more impressed with how it brings so much more out of lesser recordings than I am about how it handles audiophile material.
  
 If anyone you meet doubts the benefits of a better DAC, just let them listen to a Chord DAC.


----------



## ThomasHK

music alchemist said:


> Oh man. The more time I spend with the Mojo, the more wowed I am. Just played a video game remix album from the '90s (_Killer Cuts_, if anyone's familiar) that I've heard countless times before on countless systems...and couldn't believe how much better it sounded from the Mojo. (And this is with $10 Koss headphones!) I think I'm even more impressed with how it brings so much more out of lesser recordings than I am about how it handles audiophile material.
> 
> If anyone you meet doubts the benefits of a better DAC, just let them listen to a Chord DAC.


 
 I made my wife listen to her favorite counter tenor the other day using the Mojo and it made her cry. True story.





 Admittedly she always cries when she here's this guy sing, but still, it's a good story!


----------



## Music Alchemist

thomashk said:


> I made my wife listen to her favorite counter tenor the other day using the Mojo and it made her cry. True story.
> 
> Admittedly she always cries when she here's this guy sing, but still, it's a good story!


 
  
 Vocals are just eerily realistic on the Mojo.


----------



## ThomasHK

music alchemist said:


> Vocals are just eerily realistic on the Mojo.


 
 How can you keep your eyes dry with this though: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXuoh2Q7ieY


----------



## x RELIC x

I just tested the X5ii headphone output to help a user in the X5ii thread. Um, never going back...... EVER. h34r:


----------



## Naugrim

thomashk said:


> How can you keep your eyes dry with this though: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXuoh2Q7ieY


 
 By looking at the dudes face while "he" sings...I'm just confused.


----------



## Music Alchemist

thomashk said:


> How can you keep your eyes dry with this though: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXuoh2Q7ieY


 
  
 ...And here I thought _I_ was a good singer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 That was magnificent. Reminded me of my favorite female vocalist Sarah Brightman. (I'm assuming you know her.)
  

  
 Whoa. I just remembered you're the guy I helped back in 2014.


----------



## Naugrim

music alchemist said:


> ...And here I thought _I_ was a good singer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ha! Really? Well I'm sure I needed it. Spent about 8K on gear in the last few months - so thanks for that.


----------



## jmills8

thomashk said:


> I made my wife listen to her favorite counter tenor the other day using the Mojo and it made her cry. True story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe she cried knowing how much you spend on music gear.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

rob watts said:


> Optical will support DSD with DoP on the optical - but only DSD64. Also, if you use a plastic fibre, only use very short lengths - for longer lengths you need a quality glass fibre. Running optical at 192 kHz is close to the edge for some optical transmitters and cables.
> 
> Rob



On a related note, for a given bitrate, is there any reason to expect optical cables of different build qualities to differ in SQ? Assuming they're capable of supporting the bitrate without noticeable artifacts, such as, intermittent "pops". Also, how big a role does the DAC implementation play?

Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Also very interested to hear Rob's views on this ^^^. 
 In the meantime, this is probably worth reading: http://archimago.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/measurements-toslink-optical-audio.html


----------



## MartynB85

music alchemist said:


> Do you know if there's a way for me to try the optical connection with my Alienware M11x R2 laptop? Perhaps via some sort of adapter cable?
> 
> Apparently there are USB to optical adapters...but I dunno if I'd want to buy one just to see if optical sounds better.


 

 To be honest if it was me, I wouldn't bother unless USB is causing you issues. There are benefits of USB over optical.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Totally agree with that, I've tried USB w/ferrites compared with optical, and couldn't really tell the difference.


----------



## guido

Anyone tried the Focal Elears with the Mojo?


----------



## MartynB85

guido said:


> Anyone tried the Focal Elears with the Mojo?


 

 Yes, had my Elears for about a week. They make an excellent combo.


----------



## MartynB85

canali said:


> i've created a monster, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info, I will definitely be looking into this.


----------



## sarang-i

After long listening, I found mojo, for high-impedance HP, need a decent tube amp, not SS.
 With hd6xx it tends to produce a very harsh sound and have an lack of impact.
 But with low-impedance HP or IEM, it is full-bodied and very quite resolving.
  
 I will leave some my views after getting my amp and pairing it with mojo.


----------



## vaibhavp

sarang-i said:


> After long listening, I found mojo, for high-impedance HP, need a decent tube amp, not SS.
> With hd6xx it tends to produce a very harsh sound and have an lack of impact.
> But with low-impedance HP or IEM, it is full-bodied and very quite resolving.
> 
> I will leave some my views after getting my amp and pairing it with mojo.




depends on which amp. with fiio e12, it was quiet clinical. unlistenable. 

with burson soloist sl, its a different story. with hard to drive hps like hd700, mojo smoothes out a lot of detail. with burson in chain level of detail was very good. sound was enjoyable too. details on vocals was noteworthy. i was surprised how it recreated every breath, smack of lip etc. heard it for first time.


----------



## Audio-Mark

guido said:


> Anyone tried the Focal Elears with the Mojo?




I tried the Elear with the Mojo and the ifi Micro iDSD Black and found the latter a better combination.


----------



## JacquesDewitt

Hi, I am a new user of chord mojo, so I have many doubts.
reading the faq I found that recommended Combo 7: Anker charger + Anker cable / Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1, slightly quieter than combo 6 directly compared, with no pattern to the noise (always the same loudness)

are all the Chargers anker compatible?

is it normal that when the battery is full and it continues through the pc, the light back to ignite?

My apologies for my poor
English.

Best regards


----------



## canali

martynb85 said:


> Thanks for the info, I will definitely be looking into this.


 
 and one more...wow...even_* huger *_(...that sounds SO Trump-like )
 full of sub threads and topics sponsored by Sonore for their microrendu
*http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f26-sonore-sponsored/*


----------



## tracyca

This morning going trough collection of IEM and just grabbed my monster gratitudes and from my iPad Air 2 and chord Mojo. I must say they sound quit good! I almost didn't open up the sealed box.


----------



## Music Alchemist

guido said:


> Anyone tried the Focal Elears with the Mojo?


 
  
 Wait a few days and I should have an Elear.
  


sarang-i said:


> After long listening, I found mojo, for high-impedance HP, need a decent tube amp, not SS.
> With hd6xx it tends to produce a very harsh sound and have an lack of impact.
> But with low-impedance HP or IEM, it is full-bodied and very quite resolving.
> 
> I will leave some my views after getting my amp and pairing it with mojo.


 
  
 The HD 6XX is supposed to sound the same as the HD 650...and the HD 650 is one of the *least* harsh headphones I have heard, even when driven from a Schiit Fulla.
  
 Just to confirm, are you driving the HD 6XX directly from the Mojo?
  


vaibhavp said:


> depends on which amp. with fiio e12, it was quiet clinical. unlistenable.
> 
> with burson soloist sl, its a different story. with hard to drive hps like hd700, mojo smoothes out a lot of detail. with burson in chain level of detail was very good. sound was enjoyable too. details on vocals was noteworthy. i was surprised how it recreated every breath, smack of lip etc. heard it for first time.


 
  
 Smooths out a lot of detail? The HD 800 had more detail than I've ever heard before, and this is regardless of whether it was driven by the Mojo, 430HAD, or HDVD 800.


----------



## sarang-i

vaibhavp said:


> depends on which amp. with fiio e12, it was quiet clinical. unlistenable.
> 
> with burson soloist sl, its a different story. with hard to drive hps like hd700, mojo smoothes out a lot of detail. with burson in chain level of detail was very good. sound was enjoyable too. details on vocals was noteworthy. i was surprised how it recreated every breath, smack of lip etc. heard it for first time.


 
 Yes, well implemented gear will do it for their expenses.


----------



## sarang-i

> @music-alchemist


  
 Yes, i'm listening with it directly
 Also i found last night, that depends on well or poor recorded track.
  
 But when even hearing former, i felt like it's amazing while i wish have some dynamics more.
 And for latter, it has less body of sound.


----------



## Music Alchemist

sarang-i said:


> Yes, i'm listening with it directly Also i found last night, that depends on well or poor recorded track.
> 
> But when even hearing former, i felt like it's amazing while i wish have some dynamics more.
> And for latter, it has less body of sound.


 
  
 I was just confused when you described it as harsh, as the HD 650 has no treble peaks to speak of and never sounded harsh to me. Perhaps you are describing the harshness / thinness of certain recordings? Or perhaps the HD 6XX doesn't sound the same as the HD 650 even though it was hyped up to. The HD 650 is more laid-back than hard-hitting, so it's not going to have the strongest dynamics when driven from accurate electronics.


----------



## sarang-i

> Perhaps you are describing the harshness / thinness of certain recordings?


 
 Yes, that's correct.
  


> The HD 650 is more laid-back than hard-hitting, so it's not going to have the strongest dynamics when driven from accurate electronics.


 
 Perhaps, what i was saying is actually about that i wish to hear full-bodied sound more.
  
 Anyway when i go home today, i will pairing it with Night Blues Mini and find out what's gonna be different.


----------



## Music Alchemist

sarang-i said:


> Perhaps, what i was saying is actually about that i wish to hear full-bodied sound more.


 
  
 I guess it's a preference thing. For me it's a little too full-bodied already. (What sounds accurate to me is that green line in the measurements I linked to.)


----------



## vaibhavp

music alchemist said:


> Wait a few days and I should have an Elear.
> 
> 
> The HD 6XX is supposed to sound the same as the HD 650...and the HD 650 is one of the *least* harsh headphones I have heard, even when driven from a Schiit Fulla.
> ...




best thing about mojo is refined enjoyable sound. i miss it when i take it out of my system. like my tube amp. 

fiio x5 sounds like warm and lacking in transparancy in comparison stand alone. however in usb dac mode it steps its game up and is very transparent. i found in usb dac mode, x5 e12 had similar detail for driving hd700. however still switching back and forth between mojo and fiio rig, that sense of something missing remains. 

i chalk this to Rob's engineering. since he has better control over how his gear sound. it sounds refined and rich almost like a tube amp.


----------



## Rob Watts

arnav agharwal said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > Optical will support DSD with DoP on the optical - but only DSD64. Also, if you use a plastic fibre, only use very short lengths - for longer lengths you need a quality glass fibre. Running optical at 192 kHz is close to the edge for some optical transmitters and cables.
> ...


 
 My listening test revealed no SQ change at all - so long as the data is arriving is still bit perfect. But with optical when it fails, it is fairly easy to spot bit failures. Of course, YMMV, and I guess if it's about to fail, you would hear an improvement with the odd bit error improvement. But I have not been able to hear a difference in my setup using plastic or glass.
  
 Why would that be? Optical actually does not have bad jitter performance; but what it does do is have uneven rise and fall times. But my digital SPDIF receiver actually measures uneven rise and fall times, then uses that measurement to compensate to extract the data correctly. And as regards jitter - the DPLL completely removes jitter from the incoming stream - I can add 2uS worth of jitter, and see absolutely nothing coming out from Mojo with measurements - and Mojo's FFT noise floor is at -170 dB. So optical typically has 2nS of jitter, so that is a thousand times lower than a level that is still not detectable, even when I can resolve -170 dB.... So there is no technical explanation why it would make a difference. So if you do hear a difference, it is either because it is not bit perfect and has data errors (almost impossible with 44.1 though), or your suffering from a placebo (it looks nicer/costs more/must be better). 
  
 Getting to your last point - the DAC has a big impact on this; most DAC's are very sensitive to jitter as they use analogue PLL techniques and they can't eliminate the jitter problems. So optical cables may have a SQ difference with other DAC's.
  
 Rob


----------



## baritone

Any one has the Ultrasone ed8 with the Mojo ?


----------



## WCDchee

rob watts said:


> My listening test revealed no SQ change at all - so long as the data is arriving is still bit perfect. But with optical when it fails, it is fairly easy to spot bit failures. Of course, YMMV, and I guess if it's about to fail, you would hear an improvement with the odd bit error improvement. But I have not been able to hear a difference in my setup using plastic or glass.
> 
> Why would that be? Optical actually does not have bad jitter performance; but what it does do is have uneven rise and fall times. But my digital SPDIF receiver actually measures uneven rise and fall times, then uses that measurement to compensate to extract the data correctly. And as regards jitter - the DPLL completely removes jitter from the incoming stream - I can add 2uS worth of jitter, and see absolutely nothing coming out from Mojo with measurements - and Mojo's FFT noise floor is at -170 dB. So optical typically has 2nS of jitter, so that is a thousand times lower than a level that is still not detectable, even when I can resolve -170 dB.... So there is no technical explanation why it would make a difference. So if you do hear a difference, it is either because it is not bit perfect and has data errors (almost impossible with 44.1 though), or your suffering from a placebo (it looks nicer/costs more/must be better).
> 
> ...




Is there a reason that different transports sound clearly different though, and more so on the mojo than on the Hugo? Not comparing between different inputs. The AK380 sounds clearly better to my ears than the AK100 does as as a transport. Among coaxial players the soundaware Esther m1pro sounds much better than most of the competition, and when the digital coaxial mode is activated and the amp and dac section are switched off it sounds even better.

Any possible thoughts on the reason for this?


----------



## sebbie2

Yes, I read faq.
  
 My problem with stuttering is not only with idevices (iphone or ipad),
 i tried macbook and mac mini and even android device using official chord cable from Mojo pack
 and problem is always with dsd128 & dsd256, dsd64 or any PCM even dxd 384khz works fine.
  
 mojo cable accessory pack has a lot cables and i tried all of them


----------



## Rob Watts

wcdchee said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > My listening test revealed no SQ change at all - so long as the data is arriving is still bit perfect. But with optical when it fails, it is fairly easy to spot bit failures. Of course, YMMV, and I guess if it's about to fail, you would hear an improvement with the odd bit error improvement. But I have not been able to hear a difference in my setup using plastic or glass.
> ...


 
 For electrical inputs - transports can make an audible difference for couple of reasons. RF noise from the source injected into the DAC ground plane will cause increased noise floor modulation; and the ear/brain is sensitive to minute levels of noise flloor modulation, so this is important - it will make it sound brighter with more noise floor modulation, and warmer and smoother with less. Additionally, depth and detail resolution is can be degraded by very tiny signal related but distorted currents; and this will subtly change small signal fundamental linearity (this is where small signals amplitude varies with signal level) and the ear/brain is incredibly sensitive to this; the smallest possible change in small signal resolution or accuracy will degrade the perception of depth. So very tiny distorted signal related currents will damage depth perception.
  
 This is why optical is good; it does not suffer from any of these problems, as it is perfectly galvanically isolated.
  
 And it explains why ASIO sounds better than WASAPI as less processor activity so less noise and hence better sound - so anything that you do with an electrical connection that reduces RF noise such as less processor activity or less power consumption may have a small benefit.
  
 I have not noticed that Mojo is more sensitive than Hugo; if anything I would guess at maybe the other way around!
  
 Rob


----------



## WCDchee

rob watts said:


> For electrical inputs - transports can make an audible difference for couple of reasons. RF noise from the source injected into the DAC ground plane will cause increased noise floor modulation; and the ear/brain is sensitive to minute levels of noise flloor modulation, so this is important - it will make it sound brighter with more noise floor modulation, and warmer and smoother with less. Additionally, depth and detail resolution is can be degraded by very tiny signal related but distorted currents; and this will subtly change small signal fundamental linearity (this is where small signals amplitude varies with signal level) and the ear/brain is incredibly sensitive to this; the smallest possible change in small signal resolution or accuracy will degrade the perception of depth. So very tiny distorted signal related currents will damage depth perception.
> 
> This is why optical is good; it does not suffer from any of these problems, as it is perfectly galvanically isolated.
> 
> ...




How about with regards to say the ak100 vs the AK380? Both use optical but yet sound quite vastly different to my ears as transports. Any thoughts on possible reasons?


----------



## Rob Watts

Assuming that the AK100 and AK380 are both bit perfect outputs and you are listening via Mojo on optical then no reason comes to mind.


----------



## sebbie2

Yesterday I found something strange.
 I read Rob's posts about using optical connection and I connected my mojo to MAC MINI (2011model) using optical cable (cable from Mojo Cable Pack)
 Big surprise - sound was very noticeably different. Tight bass and sound in general more "clear" and separated.
 Ok - it looks like difference - between USB and optical, but..
 I connected mojo to Macbook Pro Retina (2014 model) via Optic Cable and here is surprise - Sound was more like USB connection to mac mini.
  
 So it's weird - Optic connection is noticeably different between Mac Mini and Macbook Pro (both same settings, same player (audirvana plus) and same cable.
 I found only one difference between optical port in Mac Mini and Macbook Pro Retina - macbook can output 192khz, but mac mini only 96khz.


----------



## Music Alchemist

rob watts said:


> Getting to your last point - the DAC has a big impact on this; most DAC's are very sensitive to jitter as they use analogue PLL techniques and they can't eliminate the jitter problems. So optical cables may have a SQ difference with other DAC's.


 
  
 That reminds me about a question I had relating to timing accuracy. You have gone to great lengths to improve the timing, and it is clearly audible in a way that I feel no one would be able to miss. What "spec" does this correspond to? Is it just jitter, or is it something else? One of the reasons I ask is because I often see people claim that jitter is inaudible in modern audio equipment.
  


sebbie2 said:


> Yes, I read faq.
> 
> My problem with stuttering is not only with idevices (iphone or ipad),
> i tried macbook and mac mini and even android device using official chord cable from Mojo pack
> ...


 
  
 Did you try storing everything in virtual RAM drives? As I mentioned, that's the only thing that fixed the stuttering for me.
  


sebbie2 said:


> Yesterday I found something strange.
> I read Rob's posts about using optical connection and I connected my mojo to MAC MINI (2011model) using optical cable (cable from Mojo Cable Pack)
> Big surprise - sound was very noticeably different. Tight bass and sound in general more "clear" and separated.
> Ok - it looks like difference - between USB and optical, but..
> ...


 
  
 See, this is why I want to try the optical connection: just to see if it will sound different.


----------



## Tom Blake

Based on Rob's comments I also tried the optical digital out on my PC (ASUS Maximus Formula VIII mobo) instead of the USB connection. I hadn't even thought of using the PC's optical out instead of USB. So far I marginally prefer the optical out when testing with Tidal Masters streaming at 24/96. Sounds a bit smoother and with a touch more detail retrieval. Will keep testing but so far so good with the optical out!


----------



## NNewman

This week I have recrived my HD800 and had an evening paired them with mojo. Classical, jazz and Bon Jovi. Not the best combo I have heard. May be stock cable is the point. Adding an A2P TUR06 amp have chanched the situation dramaticaly. Unfortunately, my dream to get back to PORTABLE setup has gone. Tur06 is in any case a TRANSPIRTABLE variant. I have bought HD800 to replace my AKG K340 on the "go"...


----------



## JaZZ

nnewman said:


> This week I have recrived my HD800 and had an evening paired them with mojo. Classical, jazz and Bon Jovi. Not the best combo I have heard. May be stock cable is the point. Adding an A2P TUR06 amp have chanched the situation dramaticaly. Unfortunately, my dream to get back to PORTABLE setup has gone. Tur06 is in any case a TRANSPIRTABLE variant. I have bought HD800 to replace my AKG K340 on the "go"...


 
  
 Two words: equalizing and damping modification. An additional amp just acts as an effect device, mainly by adding harmonic distortion and reducing transparency and accuracy in favor of warmth and euphonic coloration. For the record: You can't bypass the Mojo's «amp» section, it remains in the signal path.


----------



## MartynB85

There is no amp section. The DAC drives the HP.


----------



## JaZZ

martynb85 said:


> There is no amp section. The DAC drives the HP.


 
  
 That's not entirely correct. The line-out stage is an amp. The Mojo just renounces an additional headphone amp.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jazz said:


> That's not entirely correct. The line-out stage is an amp. The Mojo just renounces an additional headphone amp.




Isn't the only thing between the DAC output and the 3.5mm connector an I-to-V converter? 

This is not an amp.


----------



## Music Alchemist

martynb85 said:


> There is no amp section. The DAC drives the HP.


 


jazz said:


> That's not entirely correct. The line-out stage is an amp. The Mojo just renounces an additional headphone amp.


 


grumpyoldguy said:


> Isn't the only thing between the DAC output and the 3.5mm connector an I-to-V converter?
> 
> This is not an amp.


 
  
 To be more specific, the headphone outputs are driven by the analog output stage of the DAC, which does have "a very high performance op-amp with a discrete op-stage as a hybrid with a single global feedback path." (Nearly every other DAC has an op-amp or something similar too to amplify the signal before sending it to an external amp.) I think most who are interested in Chord DACs are already aware that there is no separate amp section.
  
 More info here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/1830#post_10459450
  
 Clarification: the Mojo uses parallel transistors.


----------



## JaZZ

The DAC output (stage) is an amp.
  
_Music Alchemist_ beat me to it. – Note that «op amp» in this case means «output amp», not «operational amplifier».


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music alchemist said:


> To be more specific, the headphone outputs are driven by the analog output stage of the DAC, which does have "a very high performance op-amp with a discrete op-stage as a hybrid with a single global feedback path." (Nearly every other DAC has an op-amp too to amplify the signal before sending it to an external amp.) I think most who are interested in Chord DACs are already aware that there is no separate amp section.
> 
> More info here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/1830#post_10459450




Is mojo the same as hugo? The block diagrams I saw suggest otherwise.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jazz said:


> The DAC output (stage) is an amp.
> 
> _Music Alchemist_ beat me to it. – Note that «op amp» in this case means «output amp», not «operational amplifier».




And what is an "output amp" designed with if not an op amp??


----------



## Music Alchemist

grumpyoldguy said:


> Is mojo the same as hugo? The block diagrams I saw suggest otherwise.


 
  
 If by "the same" you mean that there is no separate amp section, then yes. But there are obviously many other differences.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music alchemist said:


> If by "the same" you mean that there is no separate amp section, then yes. But there are obviously many other differences.




By the same I mean there is an op amp in the Mojo analog path. I've been lead numerous times to believe this is not the case with Mojo... so please, could you post the diagram or source that suggests there is an op amp in the Mojo?


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> By the same I mean there is an op amp in the Mojo analog path. I've been lead numerous times to believe this is not the case with Mojo... so please, could you post the diagram or source that suggests there is an op amp in the Mojo?


 

 I, too, have been led to believe from John and Rob's comments there is no op amp in the analog path.


----------



## theveterans

jwbrent said:


> I, too, have been led to believe from John and Rob's comments there is no op amp in the analog path.


 
  
 Isn't it discrete output stage (JFET, etc.) and not op amp?


----------



## Music Alchemist

grumpyoldguy said:


> By the same I mean there is an op amp in the Mojo analog path. I've been lead numerous times to believe this is not the case with Mojo... so please, could you post the diagram or source that suggests there is an op amp in the Mojo?


 


jwbrent said:


> I, too, have been led to believe from John and Rob's comments there is no op amp in the analog path.


 


theveterans said:


> Isn't it discrete output stage (JFET, etc.) and not op amp?


 
  
 From here:
  


> Q: Is the Mojo analogue section Class A like the Hugo?
> A: _“The actual OP stage is identical - same OP transistor silicon - but I used 6 small transistors in parallel rather than 3 large devices. It’s biased at the same Class A level."_


 
  

  
 Some other relevant info:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/10320#post_11527678
  


rob watts said:


> *What is an OP stage?*
> OP is output, and it replaces rather poor OP stages within op-amps. When faced with designing the electronics of Hugo, I had no experience of designing headphone amps - looking into devices that supplied headphones, they were very poor. So I designed it as if it was a power amp (I've designed lots of those) and gave Hugo the ability to drive 8 ohm loudspeakers directly - which means lots of current - in Hugo's case I set it too 0.5A RMS. You will not get this current from op-amps or headphone drive chips, so I had to design a discrete amp. Now to get the best transparency there needs to be a single feedback path, so the discrete OP stage needs to be within the op-amp's global feedback path. Since the op-amps are very high gain bandwidth product devices (high speed), that meant designing a Class A OP stage with very low propagation delay, so that the circuit would remain stable. Now the op-stages in op-amps are pretty poor to awful, so when I got the first prototype I was very pleased at how good the OP stage sounded, and how much lower distortion was (particularly high order harmonics) - even when using the op-stage in DAC mode with easy loads. Indeed, I now use this arrangement all the time now, as it really improves the performance of the op-amp - that's why 2 Qute has it too. The OP stage is by far the weakest part of all op-amps and this is simply because one can use a decent Class A bias current, and very substantial OP transistors, so thermal stability is ensured. And yes, Hugo does not have an analogue volume control, so this means the analogue section is very simple (just 2 resistors and capacitors in the direct signal path). Simple analogue gives much more transparency.


 
  
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_amplifier
  


> An operational amplifier (often op-amp or opamp) is a DC-coupled high-gain electronic voltage amplifier with a differential input and, usually, a single-ended output.


 
  
 http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/94344/opamp-vs-transistor
  


> An operational amplifier is the equivalent of many transistors and is thus able to perform much better than a single transistor (e.g. higher input impedance, lower output impedance, higher gain, differential inputs and/or differential outputs, etc.).


 
  
 It would appear that op-amps and transistors can in some cases be synonymous.


----------



## masterpfa

sashua said:


> O.K. I will take that advice. Can you suggest a good Toslink cable that is very short and not very expensive?


 
 I'm not sure if you have found your solution yet, but the Chord Mojo accessory kit contains OTG, Toslink etc and at a reasonable price too (less than it cost me to get my SySconcept cable delivered to the UK.

 May not be the ideal solution but one that is readily available.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> I have also been unable to fix its "mechanical" sound signature no matter how I equalize it. It's probably just a property of the drivers. The detail and imaging are insanely good, but it doesn't seem to be able to reach the level of neutrality, transparency and naturalness as the STAX SR-207. (Which I never felt the urge to equalize.)


 
  
 imo the most enjoyable headphones to use are the ones that dont need any mods or EQ, the rabbit hole can seem endless.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Black or silver? That is the question.
  
 So how many of you fellow Mojo'ers are thinkin' of adding the Hugo 2 to your systems?
  
 I think the ultimate compliment to the Mojo is that listening to it is such a revelation that it tempts me to upgrade to a higher-end Chord DAC sooner than planned.


----------



## howdy

music alchemist said:


> Black or silver? That is the question.
> 
> So how many of you fellow Mojo'ers are thinkin' of adding the Hugo 2 to your systems?
> 
> I think the ultimate compliment to the Mojo is that listening to it is such a revelation that it tempts me to upgrade to a higher-end Chord DAC sooner than planned.



Im thinking of getting one but the Hugo 1 is what im looking at and black.


----------



## canali

deftone said:


> imo the most enjoyable headphones to use are the ones that dont need any mods or EQ, the rabbit hole can seem endless.


 
 and just out of curiousity, which ones  would you vote for in not needing EQ? I'd love to find a perfectly balanced set of cans...problem is, everyone's prefs of a great or ideal sound sig are  often  unique.
 i'm a basshead 'lite', for example: meaning while i love great bass, it has to be balance. I'm also getting away from too much sub bass I feel it can bleed into other areas...but other bass lovers would poo poo me as not appreciating bass. so my idea of  balanced cans wouldn't be to their liking...and vice versa, most likely.
 or am i missing something?


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, Mojo's sound drove me to acquire the DAVE last year. :eek:

I'm considering the Hugo2 to replace the Mojo based on early reports of the sonic performance. Black is the only choice for me.


----------



## GreenBow

I am concerned about battery life in the Hugo 2. The first info on it from What Hi-Fi said it had longer-life batteries. I think according to info Chord Electronics gave them. ...Yet somehow people see to have worked out that Hugo 2 will have less battery life than the first Hugo. (Confused emoticon.)
  
 I hope it's not less that original Hugo as it will bring it into the battery life range of the Mojo. Eight hours really is bottom line or borderline battery life for a music gadget.


----------



## Deftone

maxh22 said:


> Have you heard any of their Multibit offerings?


 
  
 yes, bifrost muiltibit.


----------



## Music Alchemist

greenbow said:


> I am concerned about battery life in the Hugo 2. The first info on it from What Hi-Fi said it had longer-life batteries. I think according to info Chord Electronics gave them. ...Yet somehow people see to have worked out that Hugo 2 will have less battery life than the first Hugo. (Confused emoticon.)
> 
> I hope it's not less that original Hugo as it will bring it into the battery life range of the Mojo. Eight hours really is bottom line or borderline battery life for a music gadget.


 
  
 I'd never come close to depleting its power in a single day either way.
  
 The secret to enjoying music is to not overdo it. Ya gotta set aside a limited amount of time for it per day. If you did nothing but play music constantly, you would become desensitized, and it would lose much of its effect.


----------



## Deftone

sarang-i said:


> After long listening, I found mojo, for high-impedance HP, need a decent tube amp, not SS.
> With hd6xx it tends to produce a very harsh sound and have an lack of impact.
> But with low-impedance HP or IEM, it is full-bodied and very quite resolving.
> 
> I will leave some my views after getting my amp and pairing it with mojo.


 
  
 that's not quite right, mojo feeding Hd650 is incredible to my ears, resolving yet silky smooth.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Black or silver? That is the question.
> 
> So how many of you fellow Mojo'ers are thinkin' of adding the Hugo 2 to your systems?
> 
> I think the ultimate compliment to the Mojo is that listening to it is such a revelation that it tempts me to upgrade to a higher-end Chord DAC sooner than planned.


 
  
 ill take the black hugo 2 (after saving up for 14 months...)


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> and just out of curiousity, which ones  would you vote for in not needing EQ? I'd love to find a perfectly balanced set of cans...problem is, everyone's prefs of a great or ideal sound sig are  often  unique.
> i'm a basshead 'lite', for example: meaning while i love great bass, it has to be balance. I'm also getting away from too much sub bass I feel it can bleed into other areas...but other bass lovers would poo poo me as not appreciating bass. so my idea of  balanced cans wouldn't be to their liking...and vice versa, most likely.
> or am i missing something?


 
  
 LCD2 are very well balanced imo, the ones I had were much brighter than the dark sound people were calling them.


----------



## jwbrent

greenbow said:


> I am concerned about battery life in the Hugo 2. The first info on it from What Hi-Fi said it had longer-life batteries. I think according to info Chord Electronics gave them. ...Yet somehow people see to have worked out that Hugo 2 will have less battery life than the first Hugo. (Confused emoticon.)
> 
> I hope it's not less that original Hugo as it will bring it into the battery life range of the Mojo. Eight hours really is bottom line or borderline battery life for a music gadget.


 

 John from Chord commented in the Hugo 2 thread that they have gone back to their battery supplier to come up with a better solution for the Hugo 2. He expressed he is looking for at least a 20% improvement, and he sounded hopeful that it would happen.


----------



## jwbrent

music alchemist said:


> Black or silver? That is the question.
> 
> So how many of you fellow Mojo'ers are thinkin' of adding the Hugo 2 to your systems?
> 
> I think the ultimate compliment to the Mojo is that listening to it is such a revelation that it tempts me to upgrade to a higher-end Chord DAC sooner than planned.


 

 I'm definitely planning on getting a Hugo 2. I had the original Hugo in black, but this time due to the improved aesthetics, I'm going for the silver version.


----------



## canali

deftone said:


> that's not quite right, mojo feeding Hd650 is incredible to my ears, resolving yet silky smooth.




and I remember a chord staffer saying they often listened to the mojo thru the 650s


----------



## Starcruncher

1980 pages on, people are still asking about source differences. If there is only one reason to get Poly, I think it is to hear how all the Chord technology sounds together. I don't have the time or interest in testing so many sources, but I am very interested to hear a full on Chord device. It will definitely not be case closed, but hopefully Poly takes the Mojo to a high level, although it never has slouched IMO.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Poly will not end the discussion about source differences.


----------



## music4mhell

theveterans said:


> jwbrent said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, have been led to believe from John and Rob's comments there is no op amp in the analog path.
> ...


 
 That's the reason Mojo can be used as a Pre-Amp or DAC only which i use daily at my home !


----------



## Chris1975

Has to be a good amp to handle the Mojo, though, which I'm sure 95% of you here have. I tried hooking the Mojo to my (cheaper) Cayin C5 and the effect was to veil the detail and sharpness of the Mojo's own output. Still, it added a fun, rumbling bass which is great for listening to some genres


----------



## Light - Man

chris1975 said:


> Has to be a good amp to handle the Mojo, though, which I'm sure 95% of you here have. I tried hooking the Mojo to my (cheaper) *Cayin C5* and the effect was to veil the detail and sharpness of the Mojo's own output. Still, it added a fun, rumbling bass which is great for listening to some genres


 
  
 I also tried Fiio E12A & Fiio A5 amps and to me they did nothing for the overall transparency of the Mojo  - in other word they made the Mojo sound worse to me but maybe added a little more clout*/*bloat to the bass that some people might like (but not me).
  
 I also used the Fiio X3ii coaxial digital output connected to the Mojo and I was surprised how bad it was compared to my Hidizs AP100 DAP. It could be partly due to having to use 2 adapter cables joined together *for my test* (because of Fiio's shared socket)


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Black or silver? That is the question.
> 
> So how many of you fellow Mojo'ers are thinkin' of adding the Hugo 2 to your systems?
> 
> I think the ultimate compliment to the Mojo is that listening to it is such a revelation that it tempts me to upgrade to a higher-end Chord DAC sooner than planned.


 
  
 Before CES I was considering a black Hugo, but the silver Hugo 2 looks nicer (at least to me). Unfortunately the pictures of the silver Hugo 2, indicate the text on the case is in a pale grey colour font - which is potentially difficult to read, when the light is dim.


----------



## Chris1975

light - man said:


> I also tried Fiio E12A & Fiio A5 amps and to me they did nothing for the overall transparency of the Mojo  - in other word they made the Mojo sound worse to me but maybe added a little more clout*/*bloat to the bass that some people might like (but not me).
> 
> I also used the Fiio X3ii coaxial digital output connected to the Mojo and I was surprised how bad it was compared to my Hidizs AP100 DAP. It could be partly due to having to use 2 adapter cables joined together *for my test* (because of Fiio's shared socket)


 
 I'm waiting for a connector cable between the Mojo and Fiio X3ii to arrive in the post; hopefully it will sound good.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

music alchemist said:


> Black or silver? That is the question.
> 
> So how many of you fellow Mojo'ers are thinkin' of adding the Hugo 2 to your systems?
> 
> I think the ultimate compliment to the Mojo is that listening to it is such a revelation that it tempts me to upgrade to a higher-end Chord DAC sooner than planned.


 

 This could be an easy question: 
  
 Whichever is in stock first!


----------



## musickid

hi to all,
  
 i have posted here a copy of a question i submitted on the 2qute thread. the reason being i understand the mojo is also used as a standalone dac and has a 3v output. thanks to all.
  
  
HELP NEEDED.
  
 Im using an earmaxpro tube amp. like most amps as i understand it it is designed to accept a 2V line in from a cd player, dac etc. I would love to upgrade my dac from modimultibit to 2qute however i do not have the luxury of auditioning equipment. would i have any issues using 2qute with my earmaxpro which as far as i can tell was designed for a 2V line input or am i making a big deal from nothing here. i am in a state of limbo here not wanting to spend 1k then finding my tube amp can't cope with a 3V in. thanks to all.


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> hi to all,
> 
> i have posted here a copy of a question i submitted on the 2qute thread. the reason being i understand the hugo is also used as a standalone dac and has a 3v output. thanks to all.
> 
> ...




All Chord DACs share the same basic topology which means that the volume is digitally controlled (except the 2Qute which obviously has no volume control), and the headphone out and the 'line-out' are basically the same path from the DAC. There is no separate headphone amp stage in any current Chord DAC so you'll not be double amping no matter which one you choose. 

One of the biggest reasons I did not consider the 2Qute is precisely because it _only_ has a fixed 3V line-out which is to 'hot' for many amps. If I were you I'd contact the amp manufacturer and ask if it can handle a 3Vrms signal, otherwise look at another amp or one of Chord's other offerings with the ability to reduce the output.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

In case you decide to go Mojo instead:


----------



## Music Alchemist

howdy said:


> Im thinking of getting one but the Hugo 1 is what im looking at and black.


 
  
 The Hugo 2 is said to sound significantly better than the Hugo. @romaz mentioned that the DAVE is the only DAC he's heard that sounds better than the Hugo 2. (Even compared to the six figure upgraded MSB SELECT DAC II!) It seems to be well worth the extra few hundred dollars.
  


canali said:


> and just out of curiousity, which ones  would you vote for in not needing EQ? I'd love to find a perfectly balanced set of cans...problem is, everyone's prefs of a great or ideal sound sig are  often  unique.
> i'm a basshead 'lite', for example: meaning while i love great bass, it has to be balance. I'm also getting away from too much sub bass I feel it can bleed into other areas...but other bass lovers would poo poo me as not appreciating bass. so my idea of  balanced cans wouldn't be to their liking...and vice versa, most likely.
> or am i missing something?


 
  
 "Not needing EQ" is vague, because there are many factors involved.
  
 Here are a few headphones I enjoy without EQ. (In alphabetical/numerical order.)
  
HIFIMAN HE400i: Fairly neutral, but somewhat warm and smooth.
 Koss KTXPRO1: I hype this one up like mad 'cause it only costs ten bucks yet sounds like a $300 headphone. There's some boost in the lower frequencies, which lets it hit harder. Most of the time this makes music more exciting, but on occasion it will interfere and make things a little muddy. The mids and treble are close enough to neutral that I have no major complaints. I can't tell you how much I adore this little gem.
Sennheiser HD 650: Tastefully warm and dark, but more neutral than most.
 STAX SR-30: Gorgeous up-front mids, slightly rolled-off treble. Bass distorts at high volume. Reducing the bass and/or volume fixes it.
STAX SR-207: Most neutral I've heard. (The 10 kHz peak in those measurements isn't there with the stock pads.) The way it handles transients is also the most natural I've heard. (I could never get the HD 800 to sound nearly as natural even with extensive EQ.)
Yamaha HPH-MT220: Powerful bass impact, crazy dynamics, good clarity. Not neutral, but thrilling indeed.
  
 There's a delay with the Focal Elear, so I won't have it until sometime next week. It's tuned like the HD 650, which is a very good thing in my book. I suspect I will enjoy it with all music without EQ, but I did get EQ settings from another owner who uses them to make it more neutral.
  


x relic x said:


> Lol, Mojo's sound drove me to acquire the DAVE last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wonder if I should give the Blu MkII priority over the DAVE. (When the time comes.) I also wonder whether the Blu MkII paired with the Hugo 2 would sound better than the DAVE alone.
  


deftone said:


> ill take the black hugo 2 (after saving up for 14 months...)


 
  
 I could pre-order it, but I want to save/reinvest the rest of my money for now.
  


jwbrent said:


> I'm definitely planning on getting a Hugo 2. I had the original Hugo in black, but this time due to the improved aesthetics, I'm going for the silver version.


 
  
 The silver is certainly iconic of the Hugo legacy. I'll have to think about it for awhile longer (and see more photos as they come out) to decide which better suits my fancy.
  


chris1975 said:


> Has to be a good amp to handle the Mojo, though, which I'm sure 95% of you here have. I tried hooking the Mojo to my (cheaper) Cayin C5 and the effect was to veil the detail and sharpness of the Mojo's own output. Still, it added a fun, rumbling bass which is great for listening to some genres


 
  
 Did you try reducing the volume on the Mojo? (Just to be sure.)
  


miketlse said:


> Before CES I was considering a black Hugo, but the silver Hugo 2 looks nicer (at least to me). Unfortunately the pictures of the silver Hugo 2, indicate the text on the case is in a pale grey colour font - which is potentially difficult to read, when the light is dim.


 
  
As far as I can tell, the Hugo 2 is just like the Hugo in this respect: there is a cut in the metal to form the letters, but it's the same material/color as the rest of the chassis. I have no need to read the logos in the dark, anyway.
  


Spoiler: photo










  
 Edit: He was referring to the letters for the balls, not the logos.
  


peter hyatt said:


> This could be an easy question:
> 
> Whichever is in stock first!


 
  
 Now _that's_ eagerness!


----------



## musickid

BULBS.
  
 The whole point was to source a desktop dac ie qute. i feel quite underwhelmed now. why oh why does qute have to be fixed 3v.


----------



## betula

music alchemist said:


> Black or silver? That is the question.


 
 For me it is black, without a question. The balls look much better with black background.


----------



## Music Alchemist

musickid said:


> BULBS.
> 
> The whole point was to source a desktop dac ie qute. i feel quite underwhelmed now. why oh why does qute have to be fixed 3v.


 
  
 For what it's worth, the Mojo and Hugo can also be used as desktop DACs, and you can control their output voltage.
  
 If you're set on the 2Qute and are willing to get another amp, I can confirm that Schiit Audio amps have no maximum input voltage spec and will work fine with it.


----------



## musickid

i have a beautiful sounding german earmaxpro2 tube amp £700. it was described as an extraordinary sounding amp by one well known reviewer. i have no intention of substituting it. im using a modimultibit dac which although nice with an intona industrial my instinct is saying the 2qute will destroy it. my budget is 1000 so hugo is out and mojo is not a sizeable improvement over what i have. apart from that the hassles of charging. 2qute is perfect. i have even been able to get a very good deal from fanthorpes. to audition the 2qute i would have to shift my laptop,amp and headphones across town. relic an expert has stated why he didnt go 3v 2qute as it is too hot for most inputs. why design it with 3v out?


----------



## Music Alchemist

musickid said:


> why design it with 3v out?


 
  
 In interviews, Chord stated that the 2Qute is primarily marketed to loudspeaker users, so I guess that's why.
  
 Even on the product page, it implies this.
  


> Using the same technology found within Hugo, our multi-award-winning portable DAC, 2Qute offers a simple, compact and affordable standalone solution for your two-channel system.


----------



## musickid

THANKS. that makes perfect sense now. any ideas for 1k dacs not needing charging to improve over modi multibit.


----------



## TG04

x relic x said:


> All Chord DACs share the same basic topology which means that the volume is digitally controlled (except the 2Qute which obviously has no volume control), and the headphone out and the 'line-out' are basically the same path from the DAC. There is no separate headphone amp stage in any current Chord DAC so you'll not be double amping no matter which one you choose.
> 
> One of the biggest reasons I did not consider the 2Qute is precisely because it _only_ has a fixed 3V line-out which is to 'hot' for many amps. If I were you I'd contact the amp manufacturer and ask if it can handle a 3Vrms signal, otherwise look at another amp or one of Chord's other offerings with the ability to reduce the output.


 
 Yes, as a happy Mojo owner I agree with all the above.  If I had known then what I know now I would have gotten the 2Qute (although the extra $ would cause some pain).  The issue with high output and recordings mastered "hot" -- this is nothing new, I have been using the Rothwell Audio product designed to counter this problem for at least 10 years to good effect.  Here's the link:
  
 http://www.rothwellaudioproducts.co.uk/html/attenuators.html
  
 Works great in your conventional stereo setup too.  I have the XLR version on my power amp (1000 watts!) inputs and can attest to their efficacy.


----------



## TG04

miketlse said:


> Before CES I was considering a black Hugo, but the silver Hugo 2 looks nicer (at least to me). Unfortunately the pictures of the silver Hugo 2, indicate the text on the case is in a pale grey colour font - which is potentially difficult to read, when the light is dim.


 
 Is this site supporting plain unadultered merchandising nowadays?  I thought it was about sharing experiences, helping others, getting new ideas -- guess I'm just naive


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid, have you contacted the amp manufacturer to confirm if your amp will be fine with 3Vrms input?

That's step #1.


----------



## musickid

i sent them an email but as they are in germany me in uk and previous attempts were fruitless. at the moment it is a sensitive little thing with a 2v in from modi multi i can feel the amp which fits in your hand is at the right limit of operation. i have read somewhere the extra 1v is to give preamp or speaker owners more room to breathe. i was going to buy the chord qute in early april just weeks from now. im afraid its back to the drawing table. charging for someone who has no portable needs is pointless. google earmaxpro by brocksieper have a look. i want the chord sound but im blocked from all angles for now. earmax will stay. what a journey.


----------



## Music Alchemist

musickid said:


> charging for someone who has no portable needs is pointless.


 
  
 You could always just leave the charge cable connected, which would be similar enough to having a normal DAC plugged into the wall. You're only going to use a DAC when it's connected to your system anyway, so I don't think this little issue is very relevant. To use it while charging, just connect cables to both micro USB inputs. (Unless you want to use the coaxial or optical inputs.)
  


Spoiler: Some quotes relating to charging






mojo ideas said:


> elnero said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any harm in most of the time leaving the Mojo hooked up to computer and plugged in to the wall to keep a full charge?
> ...


 
    
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> Just to clarify. Charging is automatic. If you are playing and charging at the same time, with a fully charged battery, the charger will supply enough current to balance the consumption used by Mojo, so no net current into the battery. If its fully charged and the unit is off, the charger will go off. The charger will re charge automatically when the battery voltage falls to 8.2v (off at 8.4v) so keeping the charger connected will ensure a full charge.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> staxton said:
> 
> 
> > I am also considering replacing my desktop DAC (which, by the way, cost far more than than the Mojo) with a second Mojo, so I might have something to sell too! One question that I think remains unanswered is, Is it alright to leave the Mojo on 24/7 plugged in with a 2A wall wart? Will that adversely affect the battery or anything else in the Mojo? Would keeping the Mojo on all the time avoid the issues with the battery charging circuitry?
> ...





  
 As for the sound...you may be surprised how good the Mojo is. I've come across a few who even think it's better than the Yggdrasil! (But bear in mind that these are all just opinions in the end.)


----------



## JaZZ

musickid said:


> i have a beautiful sounding german earmaxpro2 tube amp £700. it was described as an extraordinary sounding amp by one well known reviewer. i have no intention of substituting it. im using a modimultibit dac which although nice with an intona industrial my instinct is saying the 2qute will destroy it. my budget is 1000 so hugo is out and mojo is not a sizeable improvement over what i have. apart from that the hassles of charging. 2qute is perfect. i have even been able to get a very good deal from fanthorpes. to audition the 2qute i would have to shift my laptop,amp and headphones across town. relic an expert has stated why he didnt go 3v 2qute as it is too hot for most inputs. why design it with 3v out?


 
  
 What does the «hassle of charging» consist of in your view? It just means leaving the Hugo plugged in for a while or even the whole time (approved by Rob Watts). I know, the Earmax Pro is a cute looking piece of gear that sounds nice – so it's possibly an affair of the heart. It's just that it sounds like a tube amp – warm, lush and forgiving –, whereas a Chord DAC would reveal what it's capable of with a piece of wire instead of a (coloring) amp at the headphone's end. So the EMP is simply an unnecessary add-on that looks good. The 2Cute wouldn't be able to drive headphones, as its ouput stage can't deliver enough current and has a too high impedance. That said, the EMP, as an OTL design, has an output impedance around 70 Ω, if I recall correctly, which is far from ideal for most headphones. Compare this to a Hugo or Mojo with output impedances of 0.15 Ω and the like! The ideal case – from a theoretical and puristic point of view – would be selling your EMP in favor of a Hugo or, even better, a Hugo².
  
 Therefore some of us are trying to steer you away from the intended configuration in favor of ultimate sound quality. But if your sonic ideal is indeed connected with tube amps, there's of course nothing wrong to stick with your initial plan and get a 2Cute for feeding the EMP. I'm rather sure it will handle the 3 volts, otherwise there are simple fixes (as has been mentioned).


----------



## Music Alchemist

jazz said:


> That said, the EMP, as an OTL design, has an output impedance around 70 Ω, if I recall correctly, which is far from ideal for most headphones.


 
  
 You can say that again! I had an amp once with an output impedance of 80 ohms. Talk about insane bass...


----------



## musickid

thanks to jazz and all. the emp has a 600 ohm dt880 attached to it. with an output impedence of 70 ohms you can really see why these beyers sing with the otl design. the music just flows. i am really interested in chord dacs and it is the benefits of such which i am trying to extract. i even have the anker charger ready and yes this is not a problem.. with the 2 qute out for now and the mojo's performance on par with the modimultibit fed by an intona industrial this would leave the hugo's dac as the final avenue to explore. to my surprise fanthorpes of hull have offered me 200 trade in. they are also selling hugo ex demo for 1200. i might be able to swing that in april. would it be okay to use the hugo without galvanic isolation as a desktop dac till i sourced another intona if i traded it in for max performance? is it straightforward to set the output voltage to 2v on the hugo into earmaxpro?given the musicality of my tube amp with dt880 600ohm is it still the general consensus that the hugo as one unit would still sound better rather than using its dac into my setup. im just trying differing scenarios here i hope im not dominating the thread!!


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> thanks to jazz and all. the emp has a 600 ohm dt880 attached to it. with an output impedence of 70 ohms you can really see why these beyers sing with the otl design. the music just flows. i am really interested in chord dacs and it is the benefits of such which i am trying to extract. i even have the anker charger ready and yes this is not a problem.. with the 2 qute out for now and the mojo's performance on par with the modimultibit fed by an intona industrial this would leave the hugo's dac as the final avenue to explore. to my surprise fanthorpes of hull have offered me 200 trade in. they are also selling hugo ex demo for 1200. i might be able to swing that in april. would it be okay to use the hugo without galvanic isolation as a desktop dac till i sourced another intona if i traded it in for max performance? is it straightforward to set the output voltage to 2v on the hugo into earmaxpro?given the musicality of my tube amp with dt880 600ohm is it still the general consensus that the hugo as one unit would still sound better rather than using its dac into my setup. im just trying differing scenarios here i hope im not dominating the thread!!


 
  
 I just got a nice Black Chord Hugo in 9/10 condition last night. Won it in an auction and paid just shy of 1k. Totally worth it!
  
 If you keep checking everyday I am sure you will be able to find it around the 1,000 to 1,200 price range.


----------



## Music Alchemist

musickid said:


> thanks to jazz and all. the emp has a 600 ohm dt880 attached to it. with an output impedence of 70 ohms you can really see why these beyers sing with the otl design. the music just flows. i am really interested in chord dacs and it is the benefits of such which i am trying to extract. i even have the anker charger ready and yes this is not a problem.. with the 2 qute out for now and the mojo's performance on par with the modimultibit fed by an intona industrial this would leave the hugo's dac as the final avenue to explore. to my surprise fanthorpes of hull have offered me 200 trade in. they are also selling hugo ex demo for 1200. i might be able to swing that in april. would it be okay to use the hugo without galvanic isolation as a desktop dac till i sourced another intona if i traded it in for max performance? is it straightforward to set the output voltage to 2v on the hugo into earmaxpro?given the musicality of my tube amp with dt880 600ohm is it still the general consensus that the hugo as one unit would still sound better rather than using its dac into my setup. im just trying differing scenarios here i hope im not dominating the thread!!


 
  
 I had that same DT 880. If you like its sound with tubes, you probably won't prefer it with solid state alone. "Better" sound is very subjective, after all.
  
 I don't see any reason not to use the Hugo in a desktop system. I use the Mojo on mine.
  
 For output voltage info, see this post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/7995#post_10847182


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> THANKS. that makes perfect sense now. any ideas for 1k dacs not needing charging to improve over modi multibit.


 
  
 Don't get despondent yet.
  
 AudioSanctuary have the Hugo2 advertised, but the page includes the option to indicate if one has a Hugo to part-exchange. https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-hugo-2-portable-dac-headphone-amplifier.html
  
 If that type of offer becomes common with dealers, then you might find dealers have a lot of part-exchanged Hugos in March/April.
 I expect they will either sell them on Ebay, or to any potential customer who offers them a decent price.
  
 A glut of part-exchanged Hugos, could mean that it is possible that you could pick up a Hugo, at a price that would not break your budget.


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> i sent them an email but as they are in germany me in uk and previous attempts were fruitless. at the moment it is a sensitive little thing with a 2v in from modi multi i can feel the amp which fits in your hand is at the right limit of operation. i have read somewhere the extra 1v is to give preamp or speaker owners more room to breathe. i was going to buy the chord qute in early april just weeks from now. im afraid its back to the drawing table. charging for someone who has no portable needs is pointless. google earmaxpro by brocksieper have a look. i want the chord sound but im blocked from all angles for now. earmax will stay. what a journey.




As mentioned, have you considered the in-line attenuators linked by TG04? Seems like a viable solution if you have your heart set on the 2Qute and Earmax Pro combination. At least it's a simple solution without much expense to reduce the output level of the 2Qute.

P.S. Note to JaZZ, the Mojo and Hugo have 0.075 Ohm output impedance. 




musickid said:


> thanks to jazz and all. the emp has a 600 ohm dt880 attached to it. with an output impedence of 70 ohms you can really see why these beyers sing with the otl design. the music just flows. i am really interested in chord dacs and it is the benefits of such which i am trying to extract. i even have the anker charger ready and yes this is not a problem.. with the 2 qute out for now and the mojo's performance on par with the modimultibit fed by an intona industrial this would leave the hugo's dac as the final avenue to explore. to my surprise fanthorpes of hull have offered me 200 trade in. they are also selling hugo ex demo for 1200. i might be able to swing that in april. would it be okay to use the hugo without galvanic isolation as a desktop dac till i sourced another intona if i traded it in for max performance?* is it straightforward to set the output voltage to 2v on the hugo into earmaxpro?given the musicality of my tube amp with dt880 600ohm is it still the general consensus that the hugo as one unit would still sound better rather than using its dac into my setup*. im just trying differing scenarios here i hope im not dominating the thread!!




Setting the output of the Mojo/Hugo/TT/DAVE is as simple as lowering the volume. Nothing is changed as far as bypassing an amp, _because there is no seperate headphone amp to bypass in all Chord DACs_. You may find the sound quite a bit different from your Earmax Pro, given it's nature as a tube amp. The only one who can determine if the Mojo/Hugo would sound better preference wise as a standalone device vs the EMP is you. You may not like the transparent sound of the Chord gear without the EMP in the mix for your tastes.


----------



## miketlse

tg04 said:


> Is this site supporting plain unadultered merchandising nowadays?  I thought it was about sharing experiences, helping others, getting new ideas -- guess I'm just naive


 
  
 Naive is not the word!
  
 I was pointing out that the light grey font, against a silvery background, could be hard to read in dim light. Please elucidate which aspect of that is 'plain unadulterated merchandising'?


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> the light grey font, against a silvery background, could be hard to read in dim light.


 
  
 Like I mentioned in my reply, as far as I can tell, it's the same material and color as the rest of the chassis.
  
 Why do you need to read it in dim light anyway? I always have the lights on when playing music, and it's not like I'm going to forget which DAC I'm using.


----------



## musickid

What about galvanic isolation. does the hugo benefit from an intona industrial. it has been said that that the mojo does greatly. also many thanks to all here the feedback is great. finally is there a truly noticeable difference between the hugo dac and the mojo dac sound as standalone and also into a a quality tube amp.


----------



## JaZZ

x relic x said:


> P.S. Note to @JaZZ, the Mojo and Hugo have 0.075 Ohm output impedance.


 
  
 Sorry, of course you couldn't have known that I already took account of the contact resistance between headphone jack and headphone plug.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Like I mentioned in my reply, as far as I can tell, it's the same material and color as the rest of the chassis.
> 
> Why do you need to read it in dim light anyway? I always have the lights on when playing music, and it's not like I'm going to forget which DAC I'm using.


 
  
 I was thinking in terms of pictures like http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/lightbox/post/13152698/id/1789468
  
 I presumed that the letters were printed, but you reckon they are just machined.
 Do you always listen to music in bright light? How about late in the evening, with the lights dimmed? Reading those letters will get even harder as one gets older.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> I was thinking in terms of pictures like http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/lightbox/post/13152698/id/1789468
> 
> I presumed that the letters were printed, but you reckon they are just machined.
> Do you always listen to music in bright light? How about late in the evening, with the lights dimmed? Reading those letters will get even harder as one gets older.


 
  
Even in that photo you can see that the logo letters are precision cut out of the metal, not printed. Look up more photos on Google Images (of both the Hugo and Hugo 2) and you can see that more clearly.
  
I meant why do you need to read the letters in the first place?
  
 I keep the lights on nearly all the time because where my computer is in the room, it would be bad for my eyes if I didn't.
  
 Edit: Oh wait. You meant the letters for the balls. Those appear to be anodized. It only takes a few seconds to memorize which ball corresponds to which function.


----------



## Mojo ideas

greenbow said:


> I am concerned about battery life in the Hugo 2. The first info on it from What Hi-Fi said it had longer-life batteries. I think according to info Chord Electronics gave them. ...Yet somehow people see to have worked out that Hugo 2 will have less battery life than the first Hugo. (Confused emoticon.)
> 
> I hope it's not less that original Hugo as it will bring it into the battery life range of the Mojo. Eight hours really is bottom line or borderline battery life for a music gadget.


 Yes I agree however Rob is this time using all the resources possible nigh on every logic gate is now active with the current Xilinx FPGA this has boosted the current requirements to about twice the original Hugo's FPGA however by the time of production we will have the new higher power batteries that will more than compensate for this. So all should be happy with the playing times.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Even in that photo you can see that the logo letters are precision cut out of the metal, not printed. Look up more photos on Google Images (of both the Hugo and Hugo 2) and you can see that more clearly.
> 
> I meant why do you need to read the letters in the first place?
> 
> ...


 
 I had to take a second look at that photo - 'precision cut', they must be using a laser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You obviously have a better memory than me for remembering which button is which, and which socket is which, on your hifi gear.


----------



## musickid

What about galvanic isolation. does the hugo or mojo benefit from an intona industrial. it has been said on the forums that  the mojo does greatly. also many thanks to all here the feedback is great. finally is there a truly noticeable difference between the hugo dac and the mojo dac sound as standalone and also into a a quality tube amp.


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> What about galvanic isolation. does the hugo or mojo benefit from an intona industrial. it has been said on the forums that  the mojo does greatly. also many thanks to all here the feedback is great. finally is there a truly noticeable difference between the hugo dac and the mojo dac sound as standalone and also into a a quality tube amp.




1. Yes the Intona benefits both Mojo and Hugo.

2. Hugo and Mojo have different sound signitures. Hugo sounds a bit faster, more dynamic, shows more micro detail,wider soundstage, etc. it is the more realistic one.

Mojo sounds almost as good as Hugo in many respects but has a more intimate sound stage and a thicker sound signiture. Mojo was tuned to be 'Smooth' so since you are pairing it with a tube amp the Hugo should make a better pairing.


----------



## MartynB85

canali said:


> and just out of curiousity, which ones  would you vote for in not needing EQ? I'd love to find a perfectly balanced set of cans...problem is, everyone's prefs of a great or ideal sound sig are  often  unique.
> i'm a basshead 'lite', for example: meaning while i love great bass, it has to be balance. I'm also getting away from too much sub bass I feel it can bleed into other areas...but other bass lovers would poo poo me as not appreciating bass. so my idea of  balanced cans wouldn't be to their liking...and vice versa, most likely.
> or am i missing something?


 
  
 I went with the Elears, haven't once thought about even looking at the EQ. I also love good bass, must be fast, deep, accurate and can go low. These do all of that imo, you can hear all of the bass but it doesn't overpower anything else. The detail in the bass is very good also.


----------



## GreenBow

mojo ideas said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I am concerned about battery life in the Hugo 2. The first info on it from What Hi-Fi said it had longer-life batteries. I think according to info Chord Electronics gave them. ...Yet somehow people see to have worked out that Hugo 2 will have less battery life than the first Hugo. (Confused emoticon.)
> ...


 
 Fingers crossed. Good luck with it then.


----------



## canali

digital streamers: a growing area, but still confusing to many. heck only a few yrs ago we were told a good DAC is all we needed (and good cans/iems) to truly enjoy digital USB audio...not any more I guess.  
Classy! Sonore’s microRendu takes digital audio higher by 

John H. Darko
  
  
  
  
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/01/classy-sonores-microrendu-takes-digital-audio-higher/*


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone hot their hands on Poly to review and tell us how it plays with mojo


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

naivesound said:


> Anyone hot their hands on Poly to review and tell us how it plays with mojo




Did they launch it yet?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

naivesound said:


> Anyone hot their hands on Poly to review and tell us how it plays with mojo




Yes. 

Jude does and we are waiting on his video.


----------



## NaiveSound

But we have been waiting weeks on that video... Chord didn't make a video?


----------



## Music Alchemist

naivesound said:


> But we have been waiting weeks on that video... Chord didn't make a video?


 
  


Spoiler: Here is an official Poly video released by Chord.


----------



## NaiveSound

OK well thanks, i guess I'm more exited about Jude video


----------



## Planemaker

Hello all

I have been reading a lot on the Mojo and would be really interested to get it

As of today, I am using a Sony ZX1 +DAC/amp sony pha2 and a pair of 535
This setup gave hours of pleasure and I am quite happy about them but consider to upgrade with either Shure 846 or Mojo. And I see some of you have used either 535 or 846 with the Mojo

Could yoi please share your experience? Which one would you consider first? 

Thanks!


----------



## pfurey89

For sure get the 846 if you like the sound sig. for the money there are much better IEMs however


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

planemaker said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have been reading a lot on the Mojo and would be really interested to get it
> 
> ...




If it were me, I'd probably sell the ZX1 (no need for expensive DAP if using an external DAC/amp) and use it to buy the IEMs if I liked how they sound. DAC won't make as much of an impact on what you hear as much as headphones will. I'd only consider buying the Mojo if you really wanted something a little more portable.


----------



## HarveySwick

As of yesterday, I'm officially in the Mojo Club! This little thing is amazing. My first DAC/Amp not named Dragonfly. I love it. 

Question for you guys: would there be a significant upgrade in sound if I picked up a Fiio 3 vs music from my iPhone?


----------



## Aeromarine

currawong said:


> I've been using it directly with HD800s lately.
> 
> 
> There's enough space on top for a DAP easily.  I have an AK100 strapped to mine when I put it in the case. I don't like to remove the optical cable (to avoid dropping or damaging it) so I have mine going the other direction.


 
 is this pelican micro 1020 case?


----------



## Music Alchemist

OMG... Paula Cole sounds godlike on the Mojo.


----------



## Currawong

aeromarine said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using it directly with HD800s lately.
> ...


 

 Yup. If you don't strap the Mojo to the DAP, it fits sideways perfectly too.


----------



## GreenBow

I was thinking a while ago, about folk who bought a Mojo case but don't want it. Meaning because they will get the Poly and the new Poly/Mojo case, could sell the Mojo case here. I would most like be looking for a bargain buy on a Mojo case. I am not totally sure yet but I think I want one.
  
 I kind of like the tactile feel of the Mojo on my desk. However I would definitely prefer to keep it mint. I'd only buy from the UK because I don't want high postage charges for recorded mail from abroad.


----------



## michaelgordon

Can anyone recommend a small dap to pair with mojo? 
  
 My new phone dosent play very well, the Onkyo app crashes and its getting annoying.  I know about the Shanlikng M1 but was wondering if there is anything else small like that.  I would prefer to have a usb connection so i dont have to buy new cables but its not a deal breaker.


----------



## Bengkia369

michaelgordon said:


> Can anyone recommend a small dap to pair with mojo?
> 
> My new phone dosent play very well, the Onkyo app crashes and its getting annoying.  I know about the Shanlikng M1 but was wondering if there is anything else small like that.  I would prefer to have a usb connection so i dont have to buy new cables but its not a deal breaker.




AK70 fits nicely!


----------



## Mojo ideas

naivesound said:


> But we have been waiting weeks on that video... Chord didn't make a video?


 We are making six how to use application videos they have all been shot but we are waiting on post production work before we release them well before production


----------



## michaelgordon

bengkia369 said:


> AK70 fits nicely!


 
 thats for the info but at that price i may as well wait for the poly


----------



## SP Wild

pfurey89 said:


> For sure get the 846 if you like the sound sig. for the money there are much better IEMs however




The 846 just like the 215s have a definite stage sound to them, only the 846 is far more resolving. I wouldn't suggest there are much better iems for the price, merely different perspectives.


----------



## SP Wild

What was the reasoning for making the line out a 3v output? This is the highest single ended output I have encountered.

While not a deal breaker, as I could merely adjust the output lower, why not just make it a 2v output?


----------



## GreenBow

michaelgordon said:


> Can anyone recommend a small dap to pair with mojo?
> 
> My new phone dosent play very well, the Onkyo app crashes and its getting annoying.  I know about the Shanlikng M1 but was wondering if there is anything else small like that.  I would prefer to have a usb connection so i dont have to buy new cables but its not a deal breaker.


 

 Have you looked in the *third post* at the list of DAPs that work with Mojo.
  
 Personally I am thinking about getting the Sony NWZ-A15.


----------



## Chris1975

Here's that list, by the way (or an earlier version of it?)
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/19620#post_12706423


----------



## miketlse

planemaker said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have been reading a lot on the Mojo and would be really interested to get it
> 
> ...


 
  
 Initially I was planning to get some 846, partly because there were many Mojo owners posting about great synergy, plus you could also tune the sound by choosing the best filter for your tastes.
  
 However the Beyer AK T8ie caught my eye, and I eventually bought a pair of mk2.
 I love the T8s, especially how they handle the fine detail in the mid and treble ranges. They are very tight and precise in the bass range as well, but lack the bass boost that many people prefer.
 So they also have great synergy with the mojo, but may not suit everyones preferred sound signature.
  
 Many other owners post about their favourite iems - the mojo has great synergy with quite a few iems, but which is best for you will depend on your preferred sound signature. On the forum, we can suggest a several iems for you to demo, and then select the best for you - there is no iem that is the best for all owners.


----------



## SP Wild

miketlse said:


> Initially I was planning to get some 846, partly because there were many Mojo owners posting about great synergy, plus you could also tune the sound by choosing the best filter for your tastes.
> 
> However the Beyer AK T8ie caught my eye, and I eventually bought a pair of mk2.
> I love the T8s, especially how they handle the fine detail in the mid and treble ranges. They are very tight and precise in the bass range as well, but lack the bass boost that many people prefer.
> ...




Weird. I thought the Beyer AK T8ie mkii had very full bass levels. Definitely the most musical IEM I heard to date. Stage sound or musical sound, SE846 or Beyer. I can't decide which to buy. Stage sound brings back fond memories. Musical can't be beat. Decisions decisions.


----------



## miketlse

sp wild said:


> Weird. I thought the Beyer AK T8ie mkii had very full bass levels. Definitely the most musical IEM I heard to date. Stage sound or musical sound, SE846 or Beyer. I can't decide which to buy. Stage sound brings back fond memories. Musical can't be beat. Decisions decisions.


 
  
 The T8ies are now my preferred earphones, but just as @Peter Hyatt pointed out in the T8ie thread, they do have less bass boost than other headphones with Tesla drivers. Consequently at first they can sound very precise, but slightly bass light - but after a few days one gets used to the sound signature.
 The T8ies are very musical, and very resolving, so with some live recordings one does start to hear the noises of other musicians picking up their bow, or a faint noise from the audience picking a glass up. The result is that one does feel like you are at the performance, and you start to turn your head to see who made the noise - any earphone that can beat that level of immersion in the performance, must be really special. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I do assume that electrostatics could improve the resolution slightly, but the cost would probably be eye-watering.


----------



## jarnopp

currawong said:


> Yup. If you don't strap the Mojo to the DAP, it fits sideways perfectly too.




Im thinking the 1020 may be just a bit too short to hold the Mojo/Poly connected lengthwise.


----------



## UNOE

michaelgordon said:


> bengkia369 said:
> 
> 
> > AK70 fits nicely!
> ...




Hidizs AP60
Shanling M1

Both are small transports and work with Bluetooth out from smartphone/computer to DAC. Both have 1 SD slot.


----------



## GreenBow

Question about the screws on the bottom of the Mojo. Are they meant to be shiney because they are on my new Mojo? However I think they were painted black on  my old Mojo, but I might be wrong.
  
 Long story: just wondering if this Mojo is one that's been opened at some time for some reason.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> I do assume that electrostatics could improve the resolution slightly, but the cost would probably be eye-watering.


 
  
 There's at least one portable electrostat that's cheaper than the IEMs mentioned. (But it's not closed-back.)
  
 https://www.staxusa.com/system/stax-srs-002.html
 https://www.amazon.co.jp/STAX-スタックス-SRS-002-カナル型イヤースピーカー-SRS-002-スタックス/dp/B009QVK35G
  


greenbow said:


> Question about the screws on the bottom of the Mojo. Are they meant to be shiney because they are on my new Mojo? However I think they were painted black on  my old Mojo, but I might be wrong.
> 
> Long story: just wondering if this Mojo is one that's been opened at some time for some reason.
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 My Mojo has basic silver/chrome/whatever screws.


----------



## ninetylol

Can anyone tell me why my Optical Output sounds better (more punchy&clear) when using WASAPI (Exclusive Mode) in Tidal?
  
 This only happens with Optical. When using USB Mojo sounds the same whether i activate or deactivate it.
  
 Windows settings are (both USB device and Optical Device) @ 44.1 16Bit and source is obviously 44.1 16Bit too.


----------



## pfurey89

The 846 is extremely underwhelming. 

I would try or look into,

Campfire Audio Andromeda or Vega
64 Audio U8, U10, or U12
Noble K10
Fitear 334

All can be had for a grand or so used. Will outperform 846 all day.


----------



## Dobrescu George

pfurey89 said:


> The 846 is extremely underwhelming.
> 
> I would try or look into,
> 
> ...


 
  
 ie800 is also an amazing IEM!


----------



## Music Alchemist

(I was going to create an image of Mojo Jojo wearing headphones and holding the Mojo, but that was too much work, so this will have to do.)


----------



## SP Wild

pfurey89 said:


> The 846 is extremely underwhelming.
> 
> I would try or look into,
> 
> ...




All very subjective. The guys in Sydney, Minidisc...Amazing place...Laid out several IEMs to audition. I preferred both Beyer and Shure over the FOTM Andromeda.


----------



## tunes

As a high end transportable audio system it makes no sense to buy a dap simply as a storage device with a UI to select files to feed MOJO or HUGO 2. For me, my iPhone has limited storage and I don't want it to be more than a phone. I bought a QP1R hoping it would be the final 1 box solution for travel as it was advertised to have a powerful current driven amplifier to drive any headphone. I was disappointed with its amplifier section as it just didn't have enough headroom and needed maximum output to drive the Hifiman HEK to its potential with many recordings. So I ended up with an excellent little very powerful add on amp from iFi (micro iCan SE). When driven by the line out from the QP1R, the HEK sounds great but there is some coloration to the sound and the amp runs off an wall adapter without built in battery so really not a true portable solution. 

After reading posts by Rob and knowing that no amplifier is needed to add more contamination to the signal from the DAC with the MOJO or HUGO, I was thinking of selling the QP1R but even if you add the poly as a server to store a large music library, you still need your iPhone as a UI. If it is well integrated with the HUGO2 and the output is reportedly greater than the MOJO, this could be a great solution to drive the
HEK since the DAVE appears to have more than enough power to drive all headphones and the HUGO2 has more power than the MOJO. There isn't yet a poly for the HUGO2 but if and when it is available, if it can stream TIDAL and store music without a dap/amp needed with perhaps a better user interface using a smart phone (since we have to carry our phones anyway) seems like a great solution. Not sure about battery life and if both the HUGO2 and poly have seperate batteries etc. 

I hope Rob comes up with something that will solve the need for those with hard to drive planar type headphones as all current DAP/amps seem not to power the HEK to their potential, are way overpriced for the SQ compared to Chord dacs and lack ability to stream from TIDAL directly. The need to add another amp to a dap/amp to drive planars makes no sense to me.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

sp wild said:


> All very subjective. The guys in Sydney, Minidisc...Amazing place...Laid out several IEMs to audition. I preferred both Beyer and Shure over the FOTM Andromeda.


 

 Can you share your findings?


----------



## Mojo ideas

music alchemist said:


> There's at least one portable electrostat that's cheaper than the IEMs mentioned. (But it's not closed-back.)
> 
> https://www.staxusa.com/system/stax-srs-002.html
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/STAX-スタックス-SRS-002-カナル型イヤースピーカー-SRS-002-スタックス/dp/B009QVK35G
> ...


 No they were stainless steel and the still are


----------



## Music Alchemist

mojo ideas said:


> No they were stainless steel and the still are


 
  
 The "/whatever" part covered that possibility. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (I was referring to the general color anyway.)


----------



## jwbrent

dobrescu george said:


> ie800 is also an amazing IEM!




My favorite.


----------



## Bengkia369

michaelgordon said:


> thats for the info but at that price i may as well wait for the poly




Haha you are right!


----------



## miketlse

greenbow said:


> Question about the screws on the bottom of the Mojo. Are they meant to be shiney because they are on my new Mojo? However I think they were painted black on  my old Mojo, but I might be wrong.
> 
> Long story: just wondering if this Mojo is one that's been opened at some time for some reason.
> 
> Thanks.


 
 my screws are shiny, and my Mojo is number 23,xxx


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> There's at least one portable electrostat that's cheaper than the IEMs mentioned. (But it's not closed-back.)
> 
> https://www.staxusa.com/system/stax-srs-002.html
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/STAX-スタックス-SRS-002-カナル型イヤースピーカー-SRS-002-スタックス/dp/B009QVK35G
> ...


 
 So not too eye watering after all.
 Have you tried the mojo and stax combo? 
 If so, what were your impressions.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> The "/whatever" part covered that possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You only receive pure silver screws if you pay extra for an after market solution - just like headphone cables.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> So not too eye watering after all.
> Have you tried the mojo and stax combo?
> If so, what were your impressions.


 
  
 The only STAX headphones I have owned are the SR-207 and SR-30. At that time I was using the onboard DAC of my laptop...and even then they had a magical transparency I have never heard elsewhere. Obviously they would have sounded even better with the Mojo.
  
 Headphones I have used with the Mojo so far:
  
 AudioQuest NightHawk
 JVC HA-SZ2000
 Koss KTXPRO1
 Sennheiser HD 800


----------



## Skyyyeman

pfurey89 said:


> The 846 is extremely underwhelming.
> 
> I would try or look into,
> 
> ...


 

 ​As SP Wild mentioned above, this is all very subjective.

 ​I had the K10U and Fitear 334U for awhile and was able to compare them directly with my 846 (which had SpinFits and Headphone Lounge Reference Silver Liitz cable -- which took the 846 to another level,)
  
 Using the Mojo, to me the 846 was preferable overall. The K10 and Fitear 334 were superior in some ways to the 846 but inferior in others. The K10 and 334 had more detail, were faster and cleaner and had more treble (too much imo, which I did not like.) Bass was very good, especially in the K10, which I felt also had a bit more of everything versus the Fitear. But to me the Shure had a richer, warmer, more musical, more powerful dynamic sound that was more enjoyable and more "fun", especially with contemporary music. Even with jazz and classical the richness and bass of the 846 provided a firmer more gounded "foundation" to the music that added substance and gravitas. The others sounded thinner by comparison, especially the 334.  Yet, the Shure still had plenty of detail. In terms of personal usage, I also tried all three outdoors in a small park near a busy avenue in Manhattan where there was lots of car noise. The Shure was the only one to carry through the noise adequately because of the above characteristics. If I could find an IEM with the characteristics of the Shure coupled with some additional detail as with the K10, that would be ideal for me. Until then the SE846 is the one for me.


----------



## pfurey89

Indeed subjective. To my ears, the 846 were the only IEMs I've tried that I felt were not worth their price. The subbass is outstanding, but the mid-bass leaves a lot to be desired. The treble is rolled off without an ounce of extension, the mids are lovely, but a little pushed. The soundstage is worse than my $75 wireless gym earbuds I use working out with...
  
 But a fun part of this hobby *is* how subjective this all is. They are the king of isolation, however, which is very nice and the build quality is outstanding.


----------



## Ra97oR

First time I am hearing anyone describing the 334 as bright and thin.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> The only STAX headphones I have owned are the SR-207 and SR-30. At that time I was using the onboard DAC of my laptop...and even then they had a magical transparency I have never heard elsewhere. Obviously they would have sounded even better with the Mojo.
> 
> Headphones I have used with the Mojo so far:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that - i shall keep those stax in mind.
 In the very short term, my thoughts are occupied with how long can i resist before ordering a Hugo 2.


----------



## RPB65

I have to LOL at this for my own annoyance ;0
 iOS 10.3 Beta 1 has broken the CCK to Mojo and so I cannot listen to music via Mojo now. OOPS! 
 Yes that is correct, the genuine CCK does not work. Well thats a new one on me!
 ahhh ***. Back to listening to my iPhone direct then.


----------



## maxh22

rpb65 said:


> I have to LOL at this for my own annoyance ;0
> iOS 10.3 Beta 1 has broken the CCK to Mojo and so I cannot listen to music via Mojo now. OOPS!
> Yes that is correct, the genuine CCK does not work. Well thats a new one on me!
> ahhh ***. Back to listening to my iPhone direct then.


 
  
 Maybe you shouldn't upgrade to Beta software if you want stability and reliability


----------



## RPB65

maxh22 said:


> Maybe you shouldn't upgrade to Beta software if you want stability and reliability


 

 If I wanted reliability and stability I would be married and drive German cars........hang on, I am and I drive an S3. pmsl
 Beta software is good fun! 
 Oh well I have had to reach for my ZX2 again. Ain't used this is a while.


----------



## SP Wild

peter hyatt said:


> Can you share your findings?




I went to minidisc, these guys,for people in OZ, have this amazing place where they actually encourage people to sit down in their well laid out listening station a listen with Zero sales pressure. This is where I was able to audition the Chord Mojo. 

Was going to buy the Andromeda outright, they sounded OK but was not the primary reference sound signature I usually seek first. Beyers and Shures had a very full midrange. Andros had a leaner mid. Beyers had exquisitely extended treble, very detailed, full bass. Gorgeous full mids, just an overall Very nice sound from top to bottom.


----------



## NaiveSound

pfurey89 said:


> Indeed subjective. To my ears, the 846 were the only IEMs I've tried that I felt were not worth their price. The subbass is outstanding, but the mid-bass leaves a lot to be desired. The treble is rolled off without an ounce of extension, the mids are lovely, but a little pushed. The soundstage is worse than my $75 wireless gym earbuds I use working out with...
> 
> But a fun part of this hobby *is* how subjective this all is. They are the king of isolation, however, which is very nice and the build quality is outstanding.



I used the se846 for a year and spent 850 for them at the time I purchased them. 

I unfortunately didn't realize it was the worst buy I can do for that money. Whole they were decent, their price should be 350$ to 400. Nowadays lots are being sold for600 But boy the Mojo made it tolerable...worst bang for buck headphone. Offers nothing special.


----------



## JaZZ

I disagree on the SE846. It needs some tweaking to sound at its best (equalizing anyway) and may not be the best match with the Mojo (which is prone to react somewhat problematic to low impedances in the treble, which the SE846 has).
  
 There's a huge SE846 thread full of enthusiastic users, BTW, so it's effectively a matter of sonic preferences. I happen to appreciate its technical and musical performance, particularly with Hugo and DAVE, but even the FiiO X3 II makes it sing – my dream pairing on the go.


----------



## jlbrach

naivesound said:


> I used the se846 for a year and spent 850 for them at the time I purchased them.
> 
> I unfortunately didn't realize it was the worst buy I can do for that money. Whole they were decent, their price should be 350$ to 400. Nowadays lots are being sold for600 But boy the Mojo made it tolerable...worst bang for buck headphone. Offers nothing special.


 
 couldnt disagree more,the 846 is a wonderful IEM for the money.....


----------



## Deftone

dobrescu george said:


> ie800 is also an amazing IEM!


 only if you use it outdoors the sound becomes balanced it's quite an incredible experience for an IEM but! If you'll be using it indoors as well or indoors only I would not recommend it due to the overpowering 'always on' bass.


----------



## Deftone

sp wild said:


> All very subjective. The guys in Sydney, Minidisc...Amazing place...Laid out several IEMs to audition. I preferred both Beyer and Shure over the FOTM Andromeda.



Subjective ofcourse, imo its seriously lacking a lot of top end and the soundstage is too small so is a very congested boxed in sound, mids and bass are penomenal though.


----------



## warrior1975

Wow. Lots of hate for the 846s...never heard them with the Mojo, but I'm sure I would have thoroughly enjoyed the combination. I really enjoyed them while I owned them.


----------



## TheTrace

After contacting Audioquest about fault cables for my nighthawks, they sent me a new cable. It appears to be TRRS, would this cable damage my mojo at all?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

warrior1975 said:


> Wow. Lots of hate for the 846s...never heard them with the Mojo, but I'm sure I would have thoroughly enjoyed the combination. I really enjoyed them while I owned them.




I used them with Mojo for a while. The FR had way too much gain in the bass region without enough in the mids. The effect was that in vocals, everyone had a rumbling, bass-saturated voice. I also heard some distortion in the bass region. I ended up selling them to get the Andromeda, which I much prefer...


----------



## x RELIC x

thetrace said:


> After contacting Audioquest about fault cables for my nighthawks, they sent me a new cable. It appears to be TRRS, would this cable damage my mojo at all?




Is it a balanced connection TRRS, or TRRS with in-line remote control on the cable. If it's balanced TRRS don't use it. If it's TRRS for an in-line remote (play/pause) button on the cable it'll be fine.


----------



## Dobrescu George

deftone said:


> only if you use it outdoors the sound becomes balanced it's quite an incredible experience for an IEM but! If you'll be using it indoors as well or indoors only I would not recommend it due to the overpowering 'always on' bass.




But exactly that is one of the things I love about them....

You can always EQ things if you feel the need - bit that bass is pure love to me ears.


----------



## venton

Is there any guarantee that Mojo will always work on iOS via official CCK cable?
Or could one day an official ios update just stop it?


----------



## GreenBow

I sort of finally came to the decision that I would buy a Sony A15 Walkman. I'd use it as a Walkman when out of the house, then with Mojo about the home. I went digging around in post three to find out about cables. Under a heading Cables How to Connect to Mojo > Connecting Mojo to Sony Devices > I found the cable recommended. A Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output.
  
 However this is _not_ a cheap cable for a simple OTG USB cable. Secondly getting them in the UK is not easy either. All the ebay ones are from Japan, which means costly if needed to be returned. (Honestly it never rains but it pours.) There is one on Amazon.com, but again costly to return tracked from the UK if needed.
  
 I really started falling for the Sony Walkman as it has excellent battery life when used on its own. Now I might have to reconsider a phone. It's difficult knowing which phones will work with Mojo as we have no list. I hate the idea of having to trawl through so many phone models, and finding out all the stuff I want to know. Like does it do HD-audio, is the battery replaceable, etc......Plus I don't really like the idea of dragging a fancy phone around just to play audio. Plus having to find out if its audio is any good before I buy it, (meaning when used without Mojo.)
  
  
*NB. Thanks to the folks who answered my question on the Mojo screws. It was re-assuring to hear they were meant to be shiny and not painted black. I worried I had one that had been previously opened.*


----------



## jmills8

greenbow said:


> I sort of finally came to the decision that I would buy a Sony A15 Walkman. I'd use it as a Walkman when out of the house, then with Mojo about the home. I went digging around in post three to find out about cables. Under a heading Cables How to Connect to Mojo > Connecting Mojo to Sony Devices > I found the cable recommended. A Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output.
> 
> However this is _not_ a cheap cable for a simple OTG USB cable. Secondly getting them in the UK is not easy either. All the ebay ones are from Japan, which means costly if needed to be returned. (Honestly it never rains but it pours.) There is one on Amazon.com, but again costly to return tracked from the UK if needed.
> 
> ...


Battery on the Sony runs out faster with the Mojo.


----------



## jwbrent

venton said:


> Is there any guarantee that Mojo will always work on iOS via official CCK cable?
> Or could one day an official ios update just stop it?




It's not likely Apple would break one of its own adapters. If they did, the Mojo wouldn't be the only DAC that wouldn't work, and there would be a resulting uproar.


----------



## maxh22

greenbow said:


> I sort of finally came to the decision that I would buy a Sony A15 Walkman. I'd use it as a Walkman when out of the house, then with Mojo about the home. I went digging around in post three to find out about cables. Under a heading Cables How to Connect to Mojo > Connecting Mojo to Sony Devices > I found the cable recommended. A Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output.
> 
> However this is _not_ a cheap cable for a simple OTG USB cable. Secondly getting them in the UK is not easy either. All the ebay ones are from Japan, which means costly if needed to be returned. (Honestly it never rains but it pours.) There is one on Amazon.com, but again costly to return tracked from the UK if needed.
> 
> ...




I was testing the Bluetooth on the Hugo on the NYC Subway and I have to say the sound is quite good! I'm not missing much of anything compared to a wired connection. I did get the occasional pops when I moved Hugo further down into my bag but it went away almost as soon as I heard them. So Apt-X is pretty good. I'm assuming Poly will come with Apt X HD which is the new and improved version that also supports Hi res. So to some things up, even if you have to use bluetooth apt x things will sound good and enjoyable


----------



## GreenBow

maxh22 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of finally came to the decision that I would buy a Sony A15 Walkman. I'd use it as a Walkman when out of the house, then with Mojo about the home. I went digging around in post three to find out about cables. Under a heading Cables How to Connect to Mojo > Connecting Mojo to Sony Devices > I found the cable recommended. A Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output.
> ...


 
  
 I don't know what you mean. I want a DAP so I can play music without the Mojo at times, as I said which you quoted.
  
@jmills8 yeah I know. The A15 does about seven hours on the Mojo.  It was ages ago it was mentioned in this thread. Not many folk talked about Sony DAPs/Mojo-pair, much at all since.


----------



## Music Alchemist

greenbow said:


> I want a DAP so I can play music without the Mojo at times


 
  
 Music without the Mojo?!


----------



## maxh22

greenbow said:


> I don't know what you mean. I want a DAP so I can play music without the Mojo at times, as I said which you quoted.
> 
> @jmills8
> yeah I know. The A15 does about seven hours on the Mojo.  It was ages ago it was mentioned in this thread. Not many folk talked about Sony DAPs/Mojo-pair, much at all since.




I was talking about the Mojo Poly combo. Even if you have to use Bluetooth it will sound great and much better than from the phone


----------



## TheTrace

x relic x said:


> Is it a balanced connection TRRS, or TRRS with in-line remote control on the cable. If it's balanced TRRS don't use it. If it's TRRS for an in-line remote (play/pause) button on the cable it'll be fine.


I think it's because of the latter, asked in the NH thread just to confirm.

Thank you.


----------



## RPB65

venton said:


> Is there any guarantee that Mojo will always work on iOS via official CCK cable?
> Or could one day an official ios update just stop it?


 

 As replied earlier, it would be a bit crazy for Apple to break this when there is no reason to. 
 They have broken it with iOS 10.3 Beta 1 though. Oops.


----------



## venton

rpb65 said:


> As replied earlier, it would be a bit crazy for Apple to break this when there is no reason to.
> They have broken it with iOS 10.3 Beta 1 though. Oops.



Yeah that makes me nervous. I wonder if it broke for all Dacs or just Mojo.


----------



## RPB65

venton said:


> Yeah that makes me nervous. I wonder if it broke for all Dacs or just Mojo.


 

 I dont fret about it. I install a lot of Beta's that normally just break the Lavricable to Mojo. This is the first time it has ever broken the CCK to Mojo.
 Just remember, these are Beta's and not releases. I would be more than shocked if Apple ever released iOS that breaks the CCK.


----------



## miketlse

venton said:


> Yeah that makes me nervous. I wonder if it broke for all Dacs or just Mojo.


 
  
 I think there are often reports of the beta versions stopping many dacs or music players from working, but these issues get reported via the developer forums, and the full version of the code works properly. One or two of the posters on the Chord threads are involved with the developer forums, so the issues do get reported.
  
 Overall, each mojo user has to make their own choice, whether to be an early adopter of beta code and risk experiencing bug issues, or wait for the final release of code.


----------



## Music Alchemist

http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/our-team/
  
 I didn't check out this link until now. It's cool to see the people behind the company.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/our-team/
> 
> I didn't check out this link until now. It's cool to see the people behind the company.


 
 yes, but it also reinforces the relatively small size of the chord product development team, so it is physically impossible for them to update all the chord dac product line at the same time - so they have to update one product at a time.
 Sadly post CES, some posters have complained that not every product is being updated yet (plus the several versions of MScalar) - there are only so many hours in a day.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jmills8 said:


> Battery on the Sony runs out faster with the Mojo.


 There can be no logical reason for this to happen in particular to Mojo over any other Dac


----------



## xeroian

rpb65 said:


> I have to LOL at this for my own annoyance ;0
> iOS 10.3 Beta 1 has broken the CCK to Mojo and so I cannot listen to music via Mojo now. OOPS!
> Yes that is correct, the genuine CCK does not work. Well thats a new one on me!
> ahhh ***. Back to listening to my iPhone direct then.




In what way is it broken? I just updated my test device (iPhone5) and it seems to be working fine with Hugo and Mojo using either the USB2 or USB3 CCK.


----------



## RPB65

xeroian said:


> In what way is it broken? I just updated my test device (iPhone5) and it seems to be working fine with Hugo and Mojo using either the USB2 or USB3 CCK.




The explanation really is in my post you know. 
Broken as in does not work. Has deceased. It is a dead cable! This cable no longer works! It is a non cable. 
And you are quite right that your iPhone 5 will be the same as my iPhone 6S+ once updated.


----------



## xeroian

Try reading my post again rather than turning nasty. I updated my iPhone 5 to 10.3 beta 1 JUST TO HELP YOU and I am telling you it works fine. Okay?


----------



## idabgamgsx9754

I'm a half year of use on my Mojo.  Love the sound.  But I'd like to get some feedback on how you guys are dealing with mobile use.  I'm not ready to velcro the thing onto the back of my phone case.  And I'm using a very short, tight usb cord with the appropriate 90 degree jacks.  My problem with this is handheld use.  If I'm holding it, the short usb cord length necessitates holding the two devices together, and it's uncomfortable to say the least -- the bricklike thickness of the two devices together, along with the uneven weight distribution makes it tough to deal with.  
  
 I've looked into cases for the Mojo, but honestly all that leather stuff out there is mainly to keep the various items in the pocket from laying down scratches but not so much for comfort.  
  
 I'm thinking about getting a long USB data cable and just leaving the mojo in my pocket as a pocket warmer and sucking up the unwieldy cord. 
  
 Thoughts?


----------



## GreenBow

maxh22 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what you mean. I want a DAP so I can play music without the Mojo at times, as I said which you quoted.
> ...


 
  
 I don't want a Poly. I would never take my Mojo out of the house, let alone a Mojo/Poly.
  
 I said above I wanted a Sony DAP to play music when out of the house. (Meaning a cheapish one too.) Then plug into the Mojo if and when needed at home, i.e. when away from PC.
  
 If you want to hail the virtues of the Poly and Hugo, will you do it in a post without quoting me please. I am sick of having to answer the same thing for your benefit.


----------



## RPB65

xeroian said:


> Try reading my post again rather than turning nasty. I updated my iPhone 5 to 10.3 beta 1 JUST TO HELP YOU and I am telling you it works fine. Okay?


 

 Clearly not a fan of Monty Python then? pmsl. That was lost in my post it would seem.


----------



## RPB65

Google is so annoying sometimes. Amazing how using one different word throws up a whole load of other sites.
 For anyone like me addicted to iOS beta's, I just found this on t'interweb
  
 https://beta.applebetas.tk/notes/ios/10.3/beta1.pdf
  

 *Lightning Video Adapters *
 Lightning video adapters may not work as expected in this beta.


----------



## Jd007

is it normal to have the mojo make a hissing sound (ie the unit itself, audio output is fine) when plugged in to power? brand new unit but it makes this weird noise when its plugged in (both when off and on). the hissing dies down when i plug in the signal cable (unit still off), not sure if i should send my unit back.


----------



## TG04

I thought the dead parrot routine was absolutely hilarious, thanks for the reminder // TG


----------



## TG04

keep your shirt on, friend


----------



## UNOE

greenbow said:


> maxh22 said:
> 
> 
> > greenbow said:
> ...


 
 I love my Shanling M1


----------



## Rob Watts

jd007 said:


> is it normal to have the mojo make a hissing sound (ie the unit itself, audio output is fine) when plugged in to power? brand new unit but it makes this weird noise when its plugged in (both when off and on). the hissing dies down when i plug in the signal cable (unit still off), not sure if i should send my unit back.


 
 It's normal - it is the charging regulator going into low power mode. Don't worry, there is nothing wrong.
  
 Rob


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

greenbow said:


> I don't want a Poly. I would never take my Mojo out of the house, let alone a Mojo/Poly.
> 
> I said above I wanted a Sony DAP to play music when out of the house. (Meaning a cheapish one too.) Then plug into the Mojo if and when needed at home, i.e. when away from PC.
> 
> If you want to hail the virtues of the Poly and Hugo, will you do it in a post without quoting me please. I am sick of having to answer the same thing for your benefit.




I don't think Sony DAPs are all that cheap comparatively speaking. But I was thinking about doing something similar... I'm tired of carrying a stack around. I've looked at AK100ii, various Sony DAPs, QP1R. I like the idea of a beater that I can just throw in a pocket and not have to set up the tray table during flights, etc. 

The Sony DAPs (ZX1/2) certainly seem like a nice form factor with the right features (namely wifi and offline Tidal), but the proprietary interface is holding me back. But the chassis design also means I won't be worried about beating it up a little. I'm not really sure at this point. 

The alternatives aren't much better, but with the Sony at least I can grab one at the local Best Buy. There's a small audio store nearby, maybe I'll check out what they have there. I try to avoid that place though, the last time I went the clowns that work there told me measurements are a farce (in an attempt to convince me I needed a $500 USB cable!!).


----------



## BattousaiX26

music alchemist said:


> Music without the Mojo?!


 
 This!


----------



## Jd007

rob watts said:


> jd007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it normal to have the mojo make a hissing sound (ie the unit itself, audio output is fine) when plugged in to power? brand new unit but it makes this weird noise when its plugged in (both when off and on). the hissing dies down when i plug in the signal cable (unit still off), not sure if i should send my unit back.
> ...


 
 even if its constant? basically as long as the device is powered down and charging it constantly makes a hissing sound. when its powered on its silent. does that mean we shouldn't leave the device off when plugged in to charge?


----------



## Rob Watts

If the audible hiss (this should be only at the end of the charging cycle when in trickle charge mode) bothers you, then by all means leave it on. It's perfectly OK to do this.


----------



## Deftone

jd007 said:


> is it normal to have the mojo make a hissing sound (ie the unit itself, audio output is fine) when plugged in to power? brand new unit but it makes this weird noise when its plugged in (both when off and on). the hissing dies down when i plug in the signal cable (unit still off), not sure if i should send my unit back.




After all the complaints about the hissing sound coming from the mojo I decided to open it up and have a look for myself and too my surprise I find a very small snake (chord branded by the looks of it) and it turns out it really does not like the usb cables being plugged in to his little aluminium house, so to show its displeasure after a little while he will start to hiss. Who would have thought he was in there all this time... Btw I have named him Tap the chord snake.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Is anyone else here into Final Fantasy soundtracks?
  
 They sound heavenly on the Mojo. So detailed, dimensional, and more musical than ever!


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Is anyone else here into Final Fantasy soundtracks?
> 
> They sound heavenly on the Mojo. So detailed, dimensional, and more musical than ever!




Yes I have the final fantasy 13 piano collection CD with crystal piano on the artwork. Beautiful emotional sound that bring back a lot memories from playing the game years ago.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> Yes I have the final fantasy 13 piano collection CD with crystal piano on the artwork. Beautiful emotional sound that bring back a lot memories from playing the game years ago.


 
  
 I bought that one too! Is that the only one you got?
  
 I must have spent over a thousand bucks on Final Fantasy soundtracks alone. Even got my hands on some really rare limited editions. Tonight I'm playing select tracks from IX, VIII, VII, XIII, XIII-2, and Lightning Returns.
  
 Look how many there are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://vgmdb.net/search?q=final+fantasy&field=date


----------



## idabgamgsx9754

jd007 said:


> even if its constant? basically as long as the device is powered down and charging it constantly makes a hissing sound. when its powered on its silent. does that mean we shouldn't leave the device off when plugged in to charge?


 
 Mine does this, doesn't bother me because I throw it on the charger when I'm not listening to it.  And it's off the charger when I'm using it.


----------



## idabgamgsx9754

On the topic of the mojo charging hiss... and mojo power in general.  I was thinking that most of the USB power adapters that I have are the switching type.  They are really small marvels of technology but whatever they did to shrink their size probably injects a high frequency noise through to the mojo.  I recently saw this monstrosity on eBay -- a fully linear USB power supply.  Probably wastes enormous amounts of power, but look at the insides of this thing, all those caps, and clean DC USB power. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/181467993450?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 I haven't pulled the trigger yet, so I can't say one way or the other if this would improve the sound coming out of the Mojo.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## GreenBow

I was looking for a new charger for Mojo, only a day or two ago. All the ones I found on Amazon are 2A or 2.4A per socket. Whereas the two I have are 1A.
  
 However one broke. For no explicable reason the plastic earth pin snapped on one of them. Anyway I am kind of nervous about getting a 2A, thinking it might make the battery charge faster. Meaning could it be faster than is healthy for the battery: not sure about this.
  
 I know it's been documented in the third post about 2A chargers. Still nervous though coz I don't understand rechargeable battery specifics. I recall the Mojo website and manual says 1A. While I realise that a higher wattage charger on electronics would make no difference. (Being that a device can only draw the power it uses.) I am not sure how that goes with re-chargeable batteries.
  
@UNOE  yeh I have been looking at the M1 on Amazon. @GRUMPYOLDGUY I think the A15 is just about OK value, but the price varies a lot. Like it was reduced on Amazon just before x-mas for a few hours to £90, but it can cost £200. I should have bought it at £90, but I was deliberating DAP or phone. 
  
 Thing is that a few years ago I used to have an iPod generation one. It was fine for just walking about with out of the home. (I loved it to be honest.) I think the Sony A15 will have good enough sound for me without Mojo.
  
 Overall though I think DAPs are expensive. Like £500 for a ZX1. However that's why Sony are a multi-billion dollar company etc. What people are thinking spending £1000 on a DAP baffles me. (I know the Mojo is different per se.)


----------



## Music Alchemist

greenbow said:


> Overall though I think DAPs are expensive. Like £500 for a ZX1. However that's why Sony are a multi-billion dollar company etc.


 
  
 Multi-billion-dollar companies don't get there by selling luxury niche market items like that, but from selling countless "normal" products and/or services to the masses.
  
 Check out this article about Sony's history: http://factsanddetails.com/japan/cat24/sub157/item918.html


----------



## music4mhell

greenbow said:


> I was looking for a new charger for Mojo, only a day or two ago. All the ones I found on Amazon are 2A or 2.4A per socket. Whereas the two I have are 1A.
> 
> However one broke. For no explicable reason the plastic earth pin snapped on one of them. Anyway I am kind of nervous about getting a 2A, thinking it might make the battery charge faster. Meaning could it be faster than is healthy for the battery: not sure about this.
> 
> I know it's been documented in the third post about 2A chargers. Still nervous though coz I don't understand rechargeable battery specifics. I recall the Mojo website and manual says 1A. While I realise that a higher wattage charger on electronics would make no difference. (Being that a device can only draw the power it uses.) I am not sure how that goes with re-chargeable batteries.


 
 2A charger won't do any harm to Mojo, cause Mojo won't draw more than 1A current from the charger. So there won't be any Note7 fiasco  . I use Motorola 5V/2A charger with Amazon basics 6 feet cable...!


----------



## GreenBow

music4mhell said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for a new charger for Mojo, only a day or two ago. All the ones I found on Amazon are 2A or 2.4A per socket. Whereas the two I have are 1A.
> ...


 
  
 I think I vaguely remember someone saying they charged faster or Mojo was warmer with a high wattage (higher ampage) charger. That's a long time ago though so I may be wrong.
  
 Like I said though, I don't know what the batteries work in this respect. Or if the Mojo employs power regulation on the charging circuit. Maybe it's determined by the voltage and battery properties like with discreet components. (I am just thinking out loud so please forgive me.)
  
 Anyway a quick google, gives me two opposite answers.
 1. Someone charging a phone, and it draws the same power whatever the charger. https://www.quora.com/What-happens-when-we-charge-our-mobile-with-5V-2A-rated-charger-instead-of-5V-1A-rated-charger-Will-charging-faster-damage-the-battery
2. This page says batteries will charge faster with higher ampage chargers. http://lifehacker.com/pay-attention-to-charger-amperage-to-juice-up-your-gadg-1492446246


----------



## Ra97oR

You will be perfectly safe using a higher rated charger. Mojo will not draw more current than it ever needed.


----------



## SP Wild

greenbow said:


> I think I vaguely remember someone saying they charged faster or Mojo was warmer with a high wattage (higher ampage) charger. That's a long time ago though so I may be wrong.
> 
> Like I said though, I don't know what the batteries work in this respect. Or if the Mojo employs power regulation on the charging circuit. Maybe it's determined by the voltage and battery properties like with discreet components. (I am just thinking out loud so please forgive me.)
> 
> ...




Phones and Mojo is internally regulated with regards to charge amperage. If your phone can take a 2amp charge current a 1 amp Wallwart would charge twice as slow. Some older wallwarts are less, so the article is not wrong. Doesn't matter if you have a 5 amp charger, the internal regulation will only draw what it is designed to draw.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> 2A charger won't do any harm to Mojo, cause Mojo won't draw more than 1A current from the charger. So there won't be any Note7 fiasco  . I use Motorola 5V/2A charger with Amazon basics 6 feet cable...!


 
  
  
 I'm surprised you don't use a silver plated unobtanium power cable... aren't you worried the rogue electrons will negatively impact SQ?


----------



## music4mhell

grumpyoldguy said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > 2A charger won't do any harm to Mojo, cause Mojo won't draw more than 1A current from the charger. So there won't be any Note7 fiasco  . I use Motorola 5V/2A charger with Amazon basics 6 feet cable...!
> ...


Lol, that was nice sarcasm...i know we have history of arguments on micro usb cable topic...
but i believe power cable in case of mojo doesn't affect the sound..because Mojo is always taking the power from battery...so giving good linear power supply with help of good power cables will give zero effect on sound...

FYI ... I just got Forza audio micro usb cables and it sounds better than my previous penon's pure copper and pure silver otg cable..


----------



## RPB65

Please recommend me a decent  (and by that I do NOT mean extortionate costing) USB to Mojo cable to use with my Macbook Air.
 It must be able to be used to charge the Mojo as well, whether that makes a difference to the cable quality.................
 I am UK based so if you could include a link, thx kindly


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rpb65 said:


> Please recommend me a decent  (and by that I do NOT mean extortionate costing) USB to Mojo cable to use with my Macbook Air.
> It must be able to be used to charge the Mojo as well, whether that makes a difference to the cable quality.................
> I am UK based so if you could include a link, thx kindly




Anker Powerline+ cables are some good, robust cables. Those are on Amazon. 

Is there something wrong with the cable you have?


----------



## RPB65

grumpyoldguy said:


> Anker Powerline+ cables are some good, robust cables. Those are on Amazon.
> 
> Is there something wrong with the cable you have?


 

 Hi,
 Nothing wrong, just a little short as I am using the one that came with the Mojo and with Macbook on my knee, the Mojo keeps falling down the gap next to me in the settee! LOL. Errr, just a tiny bit annoying. It always looks like the cable is bending too much. If it were longer................
 Thanks. I have seen the Anker cables on there, I will go take a look.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

rpb65 said:


> Hi,
> Nothing wrong, just a little short as I am using the one that came with the Mojo and with Macbook on my knee, the Mojo keeps falling down the gap next to me in the settee! LOL. Errr, just a tiny bit annoying. It always looks like the cable is bending too much. If it were longer................
> Thanks. I have seen the Anker cables on there, I will go take a look.




Gotcha. The Anker ones come in varying lengths and connectors, and my experience with the build quality has been positive. They don't fray or fall apart like some of the poorer quality ones.


----------



## RPB65

grumpyoldguy said:


> Gotcha. The Anker ones come in varying lengths and connectors, and my experience with the build quality has been positive. They don't fray or fall apart like some of the poorer quality ones.


 

 ***! I despair at myself sometimes. My mates Dad used to say sometimes, "if brains were gunpowder, you wouldn't have enough to blow your hat off!"
 I have the Chord accessory pack! pmsl. Oops. I shall just go and get the nice long cable out of that then shall I?


----------



## eddiek997

rpb65 said:


> ***! I despair at myself sometimes. My mates Dad used to say sometimes, "if brains were gunpowder, you wouldn't have enough to blow your hat off!"
> I have the Chord accessory pack! pmsl. Oops. I shall just go and get the nice long cable out of that then shall I?


 

 If brains were gasoline, I wouldn't have enough to power a p!ss-ants go-kart around the inside of a cheerio.
  
 .... and, back on topic...


----------



## idabgamgsx9754

rpb65 said:


> Please recommend me a decent  (and by that I do NOT mean extortionate costing) USB to Mojo cable to use with my Macbook Air.
> It must be able to be used to charge the Mojo as well, whether that makes a difference to the cable quality.................
> I am UK based so if you could include a link, thx kindly


 
 If you want to go for overkill, google 20awg usb cable for charging.  For the shorter cables, having a more durable cable helps since it gets turned and twisted quite a bit.  I use a different cable for charging versus music.


----------



## miketlse

rpb65 said:


> ***! I despair at myself sometimes. My mates Dad used to say sometimes, "if brains were gunpowder, you wouldn't have enough to blow your hat off!"
> I have the Chord accessory pack! pmsl. Oops. I shall just go and get the nice long cable out of that then shall I?


 
 Or as my dad used to say 'if your brains were to explode, there wouldn't be enough force to batter your eyelids.'
  
 Must be a saying from that generation.


----------



## TG04

rpb65 said:


> Please recommend me a decent  (and by that I do NOT mean extortionate costing) USB to Mojo cable to use with my Macbook Air.
> It must be able to be used to charge the Mojo as well, whether that makes a difference to the cable quality.................
> I am UK based so if you could include a link, thx kindly


 
 I got mine from Ghent Audio based on the recommendation of a fellow member and was very pleased.  They ship cheaply and quickly from HK as I recall my total cost ws under $20 for a 12" USB->micro
  

 Website: http://www.ghentaudio.com/


----------



## hakuzen

tg04 said:


> I got mine from Ghent Audio based on the recommendation of a fellow member and was very pleased.  They ship cheaply and quickly from HK as I recall my total cost ws under $20 for a 12" USB->micro
> 
> 
> Website: http://www.ghentaudio.com/


 

 i also got mine (and many other cables!) from ghentaudio. superb inexpensive cables, excellent customer support.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> Gotcha. The Anker ones come in varying lengths and connectors, and my experience with the build quality has been positive. They don't fray or fall apart like some of the poorer quality ones.


 

 I use this Anker and it is very rugged, comes in different lengths, comes in different colors, and is cheap.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Maybe I should've gotten another micro USB cable...
  
 My Mojo's battery ran out unexpectedly and now I have to let it charge again. Guess I was watching more anime than I realized...


----------



## Lycosa777

Bought an Anker charger (this) and used the included cable to check for noise.
 Roughly 50% quieter than using an HTC charger, but still noisy. Same result using another cable I bought for about $8 US.
 Anyone else have this experience?

 Not sure if I just wasted money I could have used for more music...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lycosa777 said:


> Bought an Anker charger (this) and used the included cable to check for noise.
> 
> Roughly 50% quieter than using an HTC charger, but still noisy. Same result using another cable I bought for about $8 US.
> 
> ...




These types of chargers will always be noisy. More to do with the AC side than the DC. 

You could add some in line filtering if you really cared about it. It'd take a few minutes and a couple of bucks to breadboard it.


----------



## Lycosa777

ra97or said:


> *Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit*
> 
> *Combo 7: Anker charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1, slightly quieter than combo 6 directly compared, with no pattern to the noise (always the same loudness)*


 
  

 Quote: 





grumpyoldguy said:


> These types of chargers will always be noisy. More to do with the AC side than the DC.
> 
> You could add some in line filtering if you really cared about it. It'd take a few minutes and a couple of bucks to breadboard it.


 


 I was given the impression that using the combo mentioned above would yield an insignificant amount of noise.
 I guess the Mojo draws current from its battery until its full, then switches to direct current from the power outlet, which would explain why its silent while the battery is charging.

 Thanks for the response, ill look into that.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lycosa777 said:


> I was given the impression that using the combo mentioned above would yield an insignificant amount of noise.
> 
> I guess the Mojo draws current from its battery until its full, then switches to direct current from the power outlet, which would explain why its silent while the battery is charging.
> 
> ...




I thought when you said noisy you meant the voltage on the VBUS. 

What you are describing is something different.


----------



## Planemaker

jlbrach said:


> couldnt disagree more,the 846 is a wonderful IEM for the money.....




Thanks a lot for your feedback. I follow the unanimous advice and will prioritize IEMS before the mojo itself!

As for the 846, I can see few people not liking them. Do you think is is now obsolete or is it just because of taste? 

I liked the signature of the 846. Would it be now a mistake to buy it after 3 years on the market? Would you have any idea of other earphones which would sound alike? 

Sorry for the many questions as I will not make this kind of purchase everyday 

Thanks!


----------



## AndrewH13

planemaker said:


> Thanks a lot for your feedback. I follow the unanimous advice and will prioritize IEMS before the mojo itself!
> 
> As for the 846, I can see few people not liking them. Do you think is is now obsolete or is it just because of taste?
> 
> ...




I've used 846s with Mojo and Hugo for few years, nice match in my opinion. I prefer silicon tips for a brighter sound. One advantage of 846s is their choice of filters to tailor slightly warmer or brighter to your taste. I also have ie800, Katana and 1plus2s. But 846 still has a place in my heart! New colours available now as well apart from the old clear model. The most similar iem I've heard is the Andromeda but still no UK dealer and I wanted a different sound signature so added Katana.


----------



## Lycosa777

grumpyoldguy said:


> I thought when you said noisy you meant the voltage on the VBUS.
> 
> What you are describing is something different.


 

 I see.

 In that case, if anyone could post a possible solution that would be great!

 Mojo is brilliant, and so I hope to reduce the trickle charge noise as much as possible.


----------



## earfonia

lycosa777 said:


> Bought an Anker charger (this) and used the included cable to check for noise.
> Roughly 50% quieter than using an HTC charger, but still noisy. Same result using another cable I bought for about $8 US.
> Anyone else have this experience?
> 
> Not sure if I just wasted money I could have used for more music...


 
  
 Besides noise from charger, EMI could another source of noise. I did a simple test here:
  

  
 If EMI is the issue, USB isolator might help to isolate the USB ground from the analog circuit. I found that Mojo USB ground is connected to the analog ground.
  

  
 Compared to ifi micro iDSD Black-Label:


----------



## Ra97oR

I have a newer model of the mojo now.

With the new model there is now noise on trickle charge, where the old one was silent on the same setup.


----------



## Lycosa777

earfonia said:


> Besides noise from charger, EMI could another source of noise. I did a simple test here: (_Removed for ease of quoting_)
> 
> If EMI is the issue, USB isolator might help to isolate the USB ground from the analog circuit. I found that Mojo USB ground is connected to the analog


 

 I too thought that EMI might be the problem so I moved both the charger and the Mojo from other electronics and used a cable with ferrite cores attached on both ends.
 Still noisy. Been looking at the Schiit Wyrd but I have my doubts, whether it will work or not.

 Tyvm for your post.
  


ra97or said:


> I have a newer model of the mojo now.
> 
> With the new model there is now noise on trickle charge, where the old one was silent on the same setup.


 

 I wonder why that might be?
 I assume you made your guide based on your previous Mojo, hence our results being different?


----------



## traehekat

Just ordered the Mojo, can't wait to receive it. I'm excited to finally have a truly portable hi-fi system.


----------



## theveterans

lycosa777 said:


> I too thought that EMI might be the problem so I moved both the charger and the Mojo from other electronics and used a cable with ferrite cores attached on both ends.
> 
> Still noisy. Been looking at the Schiit Wyrd but I have my doubts, whether it will work or not.
> 
> ...




Just avoid USB and use optical. Problem solved


----------



## Lycosa777

theveterans said:


> Just avoid USB and use optical. Problem solved


 

 If only it were that simple! Its more of a power related issue, not an audio problem.


----------



## RobinTim

theveterans said:


> Just avoid USB and use optical. Problem solved


 
  
 Is there a way to connect optical cable to macbook pros (2015)? Or Iphones?


----------



## Ra97oR

lycosa777 said:


> theveterans said:
> 
> 
> > Just avoid USB and use optical. Problem solved
> ...


 

 I use optical exclusively on Mojo when it is at home. The "noise" is related to audible noise coming from the unit instead of "signal degrading noise" coming out of the 3.5mm jacks.
  
 I am not sure what have changes on the new one, but the ripple charge (or when fully charged and used as a desktop DAC) is now audible when it is left on a desk at a reasonable distance.


----------



## traehekat

Thoughts on this new case? Pretty elegant solution if you are fine with pairing Mojo with the AK70. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arpiben

earfonia said:


> Besides noise from charger, EMI could another source of noise. I did a simple test here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice video and pictures.
Nevertheless it is also a bit confusing since:
1. Resistance measurements are done at USB shield level.(Not all cables are shielded at all or at both ends)
2. Noise measurements are done through different USB cable (with & without jumper)

That said, regarding Mojo, it is true that all In/Out grounds are common.
Rgds.


----------



## idabgamgsx9754

ra97or said:


> I use optical exclusively on Mojo when it is at home. The "noise" is related to audible noise coming from the unit instead of "signal degrading noise" coming out of the 3.5mm jacks.
> 
> I am not sure what have changes on the new one, but the ripple charge (or when fully charged and used as a desktop DAC) is now audible when it is left on a desk at a reasonable distance.


 
 For the reason, I was thinking of getting a linear USB power supply to feed the mojo.  There wouldn't be any switching at all.  But that's only a guess as to the source of it.


----------



## jwbrent

traehekat said:


> Just ordered the Mojo, can't wait to receive it. I'm excited to finally have a truly portable hi-fi system.


 

 Congrats! Your music listening is about to become transformative.


----------



## qrtas

What headphones pair better with chord mojo, the hd600 or the hd650 and why?


----------



## Music Alchemist

@x RELIC x & anyone else who owns higher-end Chord DACs:
  
 Could you go to 1:50 in this track and compare the impact of the drums for me?
  
 (Mojo first, then the others. I guess you should use headphones that excel at impact too. Crank the volume so you can feel the impact and try volume-matching as well as you can. And feel free to enjoy the entire track. It's from this phenomenal movie.)
  
 I noticed that cheap DAC/amps and the like hit a lot harder than the Mojo in this respect, although the Mojo has much better sound quality. I was hoping the DAVE, Hugo 2, etc. would also hit harder like that.


----------



## qrtas

music alchemist said:


> @x RELIC x & anyone else who owns higher-end Chord DACs:
> 
> Could you go to 1:50 in this track and compare the impact of the drums for me?
> 
> ...




  
  
 I also agree that the mojo don't hit very hard. I have a $1,500 US dollars Hifiman 901s and it hits much harder that the mojo. I don't think it is because the DACs are cheap or expensive it is probably just the sound signature of each DAC.


----------



## Music Alchemist

qrtas said:


> I also agree that the mojo don't hit very hard. I have a $1,500 US dollars Hifiman 901s and it hits much harder that the mojo. I don't think it is because the DACs are cheap or expensive it is probably just the sound signature of each DAC.


 
  
 Yeah, I didn't mean to imply that impact and price are proportional; just that every cheaper DAC I've heard hits harder.


----------



## musickid

great feedback. i know what im doing now. 
  
 many thanks.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> @x RELIC x & anyone else who owns higher-end Chord DACs:
> 
> Could you go to 1:50 in this track and compare the impact of the drums for me?
> 
> ...




  
 I tried with the mojo, plus Beyer T51i and Beyer T8ie headphones, and agree that the drums don't hit hard. The mojo does a better job of drums on other albums, so I wonder if it is something in the way that these drums have been recorded (are they electronic or acoustic drums?) or miked.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> I tried with the mojo, plus Beyer T51i and Beyer T8ie headphones, and agree that the drums don't hit hard. The mojo does a better job of drums on other albums, so I wonder if it is something in the way that these drums have been recorded (are they electronic or acoustic drums?) or miked.


 
  
 No, I selected this track because the drums hit crazy hard (feels like two or three times harder) with cheaper DAC/amps like the Creative Sound Blaster E1. At least when paired with the KTXPRO1. (Plus I happen to adore this song.) It's not the best test track, of course.


----------



## Likeimthere

Does anyone know if there is a Mojo trial program available in the US?  I want to compare my Ak120ii with and without a Mojo to see if I want to make an ownership jump on the Mojo.  I run Tidal off of my Ak120ii and from what everyone has been saying, the Mojo takes listening to another level. . . just want to test it out for myself.
  
 If not maybe I'll just buy one and if I don't like it return it. . .


----------



## maxh22

likeimthere said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Mojo trial program available in the US?  I want to compare my Ak120ii with and without a Mojo to see if I want to make an ownership jump on the Mojo.  I run Tidal off of my Ak120ii and from what everyone has been saying, the Mojo takes listening to another level. . . just want to test it out for myself.
> 
> If not maybe I'll just buy one and if I don't like it return it. . .


 
 Amazon has a very good return policy if you buy a prime marked item. You can basically audition it for a maximum of 30 days.


----------



## Music Alchemist

likeimthere said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Mojo trial program available in the US?  I want to compare my Ak120ii with and without a Mojo to see if I want to make an ownership jump on the Mojo.  I run Tidal off of my Ak120ii and from what everyone has been saying, the Mojo takes listening to another level. . . just want to test it out for myself.
> 
> If not maybe I'll just buy one and if I don't like it return it. . .


 
  
 Closest thing I know of to that is this:
  
 https://www.thecableco.com/product/new-headphone-lending-library
  
 You can borrow it for a small fee that is put toward any future purchases from them.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to imply that impact and price are proportional; just that every cheaper DAC I've heard hits harder.




It could be that your just hearing the impact as it really is, a truthful reproduction. If it's not it is strange to hear that a DAC as expensive as mojo couldn't reproduce impact properly.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> It could be that your just hearing the impact as it really is, a truthful reproduction. If it's not it is strange to hear that a DAC as expensive as mojo couldn't reproduce impact properly.


 
  
 I've heard about the more expensive Chord DACs having much stronger impact than the Mojo.


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> I've heard about the more expensive Chord DACs having much stronger impact than the Mojo.


Mojo great Dac. Just add a very good amp and magic.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jmills8 said:


> Mojo great Dac. Just add a very good amp and magic.


 
  
 I'm with @JaZZ on this one: I don't want to add an external amp. He has gone into great detail explaining why driving headphones directly from the DAC is the superior method.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

maxh22 said:


> Amazon has a very good return policy if you buy a prime marked item. You can basically audition it for a maximum of 30 days.


 
 Even with Prime, it depends on the seller; Amazon policy lists re-stocking fee for laptops and such at 20%, but sellers need to be explicit to levy it on other items. The first seller I purchased the Mojo from had put a sticker on the box, putting a 20% re-stocking fee on an opened box, so I promptly returned it. Then I bought it from another, who happened to have no such condition listed. Best to contact the seller before, if possible, or after placing the order, just to be sure.


----------



## Rob Watts

music alchemist said:


> deftone said:
> 
> 
> > It could be that your just hearing the impact as it really is, a truthful reproduction. If it's not it is strange to hear that a DAC as expensive as mojo couldn't reproduce impact properly.
> ...


 
 I played the track back on a M scaler and Dave. This combination is capable of immense speed and impact if the recording allows; but the Absolute Configuration track just sounds soft and lacks impact; it sounds typical of a heavily compressed and over produced MP3 or AAC file. Compression degrades transient timing, which makes it sound soft. So it's the recording, not Mojo.
  
 Rob


----------



## hung031086

I just ordered a mojo for my laptop. How do you know it's new or old model ?


----------



## Music Alchemist

rob watts said:


> I played the track back on a M scaler and Dave. This combination is capable of immense speed and impact if the recording allows; but the Absolute Configuration track just sounds soft and lacks impact; it sounds typical of a heavily compressed and over produced MP3 or AAC file. Compression degrades transient timing, which makes it sound soft. So it's the recording, not Mojo.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 Thanks for trying that out for me.
  
 I guess the cheaper DAC/amps are just messing with the sound in a way that makes drums hit harder.


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> Thanks for trying that out for me.
> 
> I guess the cheaper DAC/amps are just messing with the sound in a way that makes drums hit harder.




I tried it earlier as well with the DAVE and Mojo and I agree with Rob. While the DAVE has more _overall impact across the spectrum_ than Mojo it didn't specifically raise the bass to levels like you seem to be referencing with other gear.

A lot of gear is tuned with second harmonic distortion to fatten up the bass. It's common and a lot of people like it but it isn't transparent to the source. Not saying that is exactly what's happening with your case, just a possible answer to your question.


----------



## GreenBow

arpiben said:


> earfonia said:
> 
> 
> > Besides noise from charger, EMI could another source of noise. I did a simple test here:
> ...


 

 It makes a strong case for shielded cables.
  
 It confuses me at 1.00 minute in where the USB cable is unplugged but the interference continues. Must be picking it up from the short USB cable still on the Mojo.
  
 It would however be interesting to see one of the expensive quality cables on test plugged straight into Mojo. (Without that mini USB cable on the Mojo.)
  
 I am having trouble though working out what it's doing to the music. Meaning is it creating 0s and 1s of its own and distorting the digital signals. Or is it just analogue mush mixed in with the signal out.


----------



## earfonia

arpiben said:


> Nice video and pictures.
> Nevertheless it is also a bit confusing since:
> 1. Resistance measurements are done at USB shield level.(Not all cables are shielded at all or at both ends)
> 2. Noise measurements are done through different USB cable (with & without jumper)
> ...


 
  
 Excellent observation! Thanks!
  
 I agree with you, I shouldn't have used the USB cable when taking the picture of the ifi micro iDSD ground connection measurement. I have checked the micro iDSD USB ground directly without USB cable before taking the picture, so I know that the digital ground is isolated from the analog ground.
  
 As for the short USB cable in the video, I honestly not sure, which is better, to use 2 different USB cables, one for Mojo and the other for micro iDSD, or to use short cable as what I did in the video. I decided to use the short USB cable as adapter and stick with the same cable exposed to the EMI, as I think it is more make sense that way.
  
 Anyway, the measurement was inspired by an 'incident', and was not planned as to test the USB ground isolation. I was measuring Mojo using QA401, to check noise floor, SNR, etc. And I saw the abnormal harmonic distortion during the measurement. Then I learned that those abnormal harmonics came from EMI on the USB cable. I will do more test on this.


----------



## earfonia

greenbow said:


> It makes a strong case for shielded cables.
> 
> It confuses me at 1.00 minute in where the USB cable is unplugged but the interference continues. Must be picking it up from the short USB cable still on the Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I also notice that the noise continues for a while after the USB was unplugged. I have no idea why, but the video and the recorded noise sound was not cut or edited. I only add the intro text and picture. When I have the time, I will do more testing with other USB cables, and share it here.


----------



## music4mhell

earfonia said:


> arpiben said:
> 
> 
> > Nice video and pictures.
> ...


 
 This explains why different USB cables sounds so different with Mojo ..!!


----------



## Arpiben

earfonia said:


> Yes, I also notice that the noise continues for a while after the USB was unplugged. I have no idea why, but the video and the recorded noise sound was not cut or edited. I only add the intro text and picture. When I have the time, I will do more testing with other USB cables, and share it here.


 
  
 You will probably notice also that when USB cable is unplugged what you seem to remove is the high frequency noise part.
 Now is the remaining noise a residual noise or a residual noise added with EMI/RFI only you can tell. Removing also the jumper will avoid it to act as possible antenna for Mojo. 
 Rgds.
  
 Edited:typo


----------



## earfonia

arpiben said:


> You will probably notice also that when USB cable is unplugged what you seem to remove is the high frequency noise part.
> Now is the remaining noise a residual noise or a residual noise added with EMI/RFI only you can tell. Removing also the jumper will avoid it to act as possible antenna for Mojo.
> Rgds.
> 
> Edited:typo


 
  
 Ok. I wanted to try today, but after checking all my longer micro USB cable that I have, all are unshielded, as those are mainly meant for charging. I have to buy good micro USB cable with proper shielding to do the test. Will look around.
  
 Btw, anyone with DECT cordless phone at home, could you please try it? Connect your Mojo or any other USB DAC to your PC, and get the USB cable to touch the cordless phone, and try to listen the EMI noise using sensitive IEM. I'm curious to hear other people experience with EMI noise. Thanks!


----------



## rkt31

earfonia said:


> Ok. I wanted to try today, but after checking all my longer micro USB cable that I have, all are unshielded, as those are mainly meant for charging. I have to buy good micro USB cable with proper shielding to do the test. Will look around.
> 
> Btw, anyone with DECT cordless phone at home, could you please try it? Connect your Mojo or any other USB DAC to your PC, and get the USB cable to touch the cordless phone, and try to listen the EMI noise using sensitive IEM. I'm curious to hear other people experience with EMI noise. Thanks!


 
 try a good usb cable like this https://www.amazon.com/Oyaide-NEO-Class-Cable-Orange/dp/B003TNFCQW with micro adapter https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-USB-B-Micro-Adaptor/dp/B00M0H4J6C/ref=pd_bxgy_147_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00M0H4J6C&pd_rd_r=3NKJ4H06S1Q3HJBCY9R6&pd_rd_w=NmcYD&pd_rd_wg=FRYkV&psc=1&refRID=3NKJ4H06S1Q3HJBCY9R6 . the cable is though more suited  for desktop set up but it easily beats the cheap micro usb cables .


----------



## GreenBow

earfonia said:


> arpiben said:
> 
> 
> > You will probably notice also that when USB cable is unplugged what you seem to remove is the high frequency noise part.
> ...


 
  
 I have wondering about getting the QED Reference Audio. http://www.qed.co.uk/hdmi-and-digital/digital-data/reference-usb-a-b-micro.htm
  
 (I don't envy you having to pay out to test though. It would be good if someone could let you use one without having to buy.)


----------



## earfonia

Probably the issue is not about shielding, but common ground of USB and Analog circuit. I will look around for micro USB cable with good shielding later. Meanwhile, I have Elfidelity USB ground isolator. It's main function is to isolate USB ground from input to output, and to use external 5V power supply and filter it to provide cleaner 5V DC on the USB output.

I just did some test, using the same USB A extension cable that I used in the previous video, and a super short USB A to micro B as adapter to Mojo. I've tested that this short micro B USB cable is shielded. Here is the test, fresh from my camera, no post processing at all:




What I want to see is if ground isolation is effective to block EMI noise. From the test above, it seems quite effective. I've used the Elfidelity USB Booster (that's the name of the gold color device in the middle) for quite sometime. I've tested that It is compatible to all sampling rate as well as DSD up to DSD256. Not sure if it is compatible with DSD512, I don't have the file to test.

Mojo seems limit the USB handshake to 2 times disconnection. After 2 times, I have to switch it off first to get the USB connection LED ON.

Please take note, I have no intention to discredit Mojo. I really like it, and it is my go to DAC. This EMI on USB will happen to any USB DAC with common ground, not only Mojo.

Anyway, let me know what you think.


I bought the Elfidelity USB Booster here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Music-Hall-Elfidelity-USB-Boosters-USB-audio-interface-Hi-Fi-Power-Filter-for-PC-DAC-AMP/32397141841.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.XAaeHL

It was less than $50 when I bought it in 2015.


----------



## Maru10

Hello,

Please did anyone here noticed problems with usb data port of the mojo? My first mojo had a problem from day one ( bad connection, would register music source and play via usb only if cable was gently but constantly pushed down near connector), my second unit developed similar problems after two weeks of gentle usage (only at home, haven't travelled with it yet, no accident...). Do we have same sort of bad batch here in Czech?


----------



## GreenBow

maru10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please did anyone here noticed problems with usb data port of the mojo? My first mojo had a problem from day one ( bad connection, would register music source and play via usb only if cable was gently but constantly pushed down near connector), my second unit developed similar problems after two weeks of gentle usage (only at home, haven't travelled with it yet, no accident...). Do we have same sort of bad batch here in Czech?


 
  
 Often people found that was down to the cable. However sometimes it is the port on the Mojo, and some owners had to get theirs replaced.


----------



## GreenBow

earfonia said:


> Probably the issue is not about shielding, but common ground of USB and Analog circuit. I will look around for micro USB cable with good shielding later. Meanwhile, I have Elfidelity USB ground isolator. It's main function is to isolate USB ground from input to output, and to use external 5V power supply and filter it to provide cleaner 5V DC on the USB output.
> 
> I just did some test, using the same USB A extension cable that I used in the previous video, and a super short USB A to micro B as adapter to Mojo. I've tested that this short micro B USB cable is shielded. Here is the test, fresh from my camera, no post processing at all:
> 
> ...


 

 What's different this time, is that the noise is not present in the Mojo when you unplug the cable. Before it appeared that the short USB cable on the Mojo was making noise.
  
 It does make me think this is what folk who use Jitterbug are doing. Some praise the Jitterbug and if I am not mistaken Rob Watts likes it too.
  
 Thank you for making and uploading these videos. They are eye-opening. I hope you can do more stuff and show, if there's anything left to do.


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> I tried it earlier as well with the DAVE and Mojo and I agree with Rob. While the DAVE has more _overall impact across the spectrum_ than Mojo it didn't specifically raise the bass to levels like you seem to be referencing with other gear.
> 
> A lot of gear is tuned with second harmonic distortion to fatten up the bass. It's common and a lot of people like it but it isn't transparent to the source. Not saying that is exactly what's happening with your case, just a possible answer to your question.


 
  
 I was asking primarily about _how much_ harder the snare drums hit on the DAVE compared to the Mojo. (Not whether they hit harder at all.) This concerns higher frequencies more than lower ones.
  
 But on the topic of bass, I did also notice that the Mojo actually has less audible bass than many other DACs and amps. It does seem likely that this is more accurate, and that the other ones are exaggerating things because they can't reach nearly the level of quality the Mojo does. I don't want to say that it's harmonic distortion per se, because you can measure that and seemingly all of them are a tiny fraction of a percent there.


----------



## betula

greenbow said:


> Often people found that was down to the cable. However sometimes it is the port on the Mojo, and some owners had to get theirs replaced.


 
 I had an early production Mojo, and now a new one. I found, that some USB cables have loose connection with both Mojos, and some connect firmly. So I think, the socket on the Mojo has not changed. (Interesting enough, the expensive cables like AQ Cinnamon or QED Reference were close to useless in this regard, while cheap Lindy or noname cables work like a dream.)


----------



## Maru10

Thanks both of you for the reactions, it was the cable after all. With my first unit, I tried 4 different cables with no success, so I somehow didn't try it now. Indeed, other cables work like charm, only the original Chord one is faulty.
 I like mojo very much, but this experience is somewhat disconcerting (especially the first one, where other cables didn't make difference). I bought it close to 400usd new with free case, and it is hard not to love the sound for the price... if only this crucial port would inspire a tad bit more confidence... 
  
 By the way paired with Audeze sine w/ modified earcups, mojo is not to underestimate. I listen to it more than to my main combo nowadays (irdac, cayin iha6, he560), albeit mainly due comfort and portability...


----------



## Music Alchemist

maru10 said:


> Indeed, other cables work like charm, only the original Chord one is faulty.


 
  
 Hmm, haven't had any issues with mine yet.


----------



## GreenBow

maru10 said:


> Thanks both of you for the reactions, it was the cable after all. With my first unit, I tried 4 different cables with no success, so I somehow didn't try it now. Indeed, other cables work like charm, only the original Chord one is faulty.
> I like mojo very much, but this experience is somewhat disconcerting (especially the first one, where other cables didn't make difference). I bought it close to 400usd new with free case, and it is hard not to love the sound for the price... if only this crucial port would inspire a tad bit more confidence...
> 
> By the way paired with Audeze sine w/ modified earcups, mojo is not to underestimate. I listen to it more than to my main combo nowadays (irdac, cayin iha6, he560), albeit mainly due comfort and portability...


 
  
 Good result.
  
 (You just reminded me to search online for a Mojo case. I want a cheap one, haha.)


----------



## RPB65

@mojoideas Where is the case for Mojo + Accessory pack module?


----------



## canali

rpb65 said:


> @mojoideas Where is the case for Mojo + Accessory pack module?


 
 there is none, to my knowledge...not yet, anyway


----------



## lbbef

earfonia said:


> Ok. I wanted to try today, but after checking all my longer micro USB cable that I have, all are unshielded, as those are mainly meant for charging. I have to buy good micro USB cable with proper shielding to do the test. Will look around.




I can lend you my Anker Powerline+! 
I got some ferrite cores too!


----------



## audi0nick128

hmm concerning bass I think it's possible that what some are missing in Mojos bass response compared to other (lower priced) DACs is a diffused background noise mistaken for part of the bass sound. 

try to listen for details, that are present during the bass passage, and compare if you can pick up those details with the other DACs. 

Cheers


----------



## Music Alchemist

audi0nick128 said:


> hmm concerning bass I think it's possible that what you miss in Mojos bass response compared to other (lower priced) DACs is a diffused background noise mistaken for part of the bass sound.
> 
> try to listen for details, that are present during the bass passage, and compare if you can pick up those details with the other DACs.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 Well yeah, the quality of all the frequencies on the Mojo is far better. But it's not merely a diffused background noise on other DAC/amps; they just have more powerful bass, for whatever reason. We know it's not due to the actual frequency response, since all of them measure as neutral. So it's gotta be a combination of other factors.
  
 What's more important to me than that, though, is the impact of higher frequencies like snare drums.


----------



## audi0nick128

Was just mentioning the possibility, since I experienced similar. 

I remember thinking Mojo sometimes lacked bass impact compared to other devices. But in my case it was the before described effect. 

I think that detail, you did not pick up before, can lead to the impression that the only sound you heard before, bass in this case, has less impact/lower volume. 

It took me sometime to adjust, but I don't feel the bass is lacking, anymore... it's just a whole lot details I didn't hear before, are now presented together with the bass. 

Cheers


----------



## Music Alchemist

audi0nick128 said:


> Was just mentioning the possibility, since I experienced similar.
> 
> I remember thinking Mojo sometimes lacked bass impact compared to other devices. But in my case it was the before described effect.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I suspect one factor is the superior reproduction of transients. I noticed the same thing with electrostatic headphones.


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah IMHO it would make sense, that the lack of an pre echo allows to pick up more of bespoke details.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Well yeah, the quality of all the frequencies on the Mojo is far better. But it's not merely a diffused background noise on other DAC/amps; they just have more powerful bass, for whatever reason. We know it's not due to the actual frequency response, since all of them measure as neutral. So it's gotta be a combination of other factors.
> 
> What's more important to me than that, though, is the impact of higher frequencies like snare drums.


 
 I just repeated your test with the oppo HA2, and the bass seems marginally louder than for the mojo, but i might not have noticed it if i had not been looking for it -expectation bias.
 The oppo is cheaper than the mojo, but still an award winner, so it does not surprise me that it also handles bass better than lower spec dacs.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> I just repeated your test with the oppo HA2, and the bass seems marginally louder than for the mojo, but i might not have noticed it if i had not been looking for it -expectation bias.
> The oppo is cheaper than the mojo, but still an award winner, so it does not surprise me that it also handles bass better than lower spec dacs.


 
  
 I guess you meant testing the bass of different DACs in general. I'm still stuck on the discussion of that track I shared, which was mainly to test the impact of the snare drums.


----------



## Music Alchemist




----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


>


 
  
 How do you like the synergy? Did you return the HD 800?


----------



## twiceboss

music alchemist said:


>




Heyyyyy, how's that sz2000 paired with mojo sound????


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> How do you like the synergy? Did you return the HD 800?


 
  
 I like its synergy with my desk. haha. Haven't even listened to it yet. I'll probably post my impressions in the Elear thread and link to it here.
  
 Yep.
  


twiceboss said:


> Heyyyyy, how's that sz2000 paired with mojo sound????


 
  
 With the right EQ settings, it's amazing with electronic music, especially rap. I've managed to get a cross between a basshead and audiophile sound. Haven't tweaked the EQ settings to sound as good with other types of music, though. (Without EQ, I don't think it's noteworthy at all.) I also put pads from the JVC HA-MR77X on it to get the best bass impact.


----------



## twiceboss

I have th600 for my bass heavy musics and hd800 for critical listening.

Yet still wondering should i try another cans more  haha


----------



## NaiveSound

I love mojo. I like it synergy with Empire ears Zeus. 

But the more I listen the more I am Curious about balanced out. I wish I could try it! Can someone do me a favor and just talk me out of it?


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> I love mojo. I like it synergy with Empire ears Zeus.
> 
> But the more I listen the more I am Curious about balanced out. I wish I could try it! Can someone do me a favor and just talk me out of it?




Lol, just read the third post section on why Chord doesn't implement a balanced output. Also, many TOTL amps that are SE sound better than a lot of balanced amps. The ALO Studio Six comes to mind, as well as the Cavalli Liquid Crimson. Both are SE and both are top performers. The Cayin DAPs don't have a well implemented balanced output and sound worse than their SE output.

TL;DR balanced can solve issues over SE in certain designs, which sounds better on the same device vs the SE output, but if the issues aren't there then SE can sound better than balanced. In essence, any improvement one may hear in a balanced design or a SE design is due to design of the amp.


----------



## Mediahound

naivesound said:


> I love mojo. I like it synergy with Empire ears Zeus.
> 
> But the more I listen the more I am Curious about balanced out. I wish I could try it! Can someone do me a favor and just talk me out of it?


 
  
  


x relic x said:


> Lol, just read the third post section on why Chord doesn't implement a balanced output. Also, many TOTL amps that are SE sound better than a lot of balanced amps. The ALO Studio Six comes to mind, as well as the Cavalli Liquid Crimson. Both are SE and both are top performers. The Cayin DAPs don't have a well implemented balanced output and sound worse than their SE output.
> 
> TL;DR balanced can solve issues over SE in certain designs, which sounds better on the same device vs the SE output, but if the issues aren't there then SE can sound better than balanced. In essence, any improvement one may hear in a balanced design or a SE design is due to design of the amp.


 
  
 Basically, because this:
  


mojo ideas said:


> The primary reason many Dacs have a balanced internal topology is try to overcome switching noise that has been induced into the Dac chips substrate. Balanced circuitry though causes other distortions that should be avoided. Chord Dacs have no substrate switching noise because the switching elements are seperated from the FPGA and more importantly from the analogue circuitry. So because we don't use standard Dac chips that can suffer from these problems. Therefore we do not have no need to used a balanced internal topology so we don't!


----------



## x RELIC x

mediahound said:


> Basically, because this:




Well, yes, but there's a bit more to it than that, which is why I directed him to read all the info in the third post. :wink_face:


----------



## NaiveSound

x relic x said:


> Well, yes, but there's a bit more to it than that, which is why I directed him to read all the info in the third post. :wink_face:




And I've read and I understand, but I get pms from time to time and on other posts of people saying that they had mojos and then opted for a balanced out situation. All I got is curiosity, I'm super happy with mojo, just wondering if I'm missing out on something. Others swear by balanced. 

Can someone explain how it sounds? Does it sound a different way or does it just work a different way?


----------



## earfonia

lbbef said:


> I can lend you my Anker Powerline+!
> I got some ferrite cores too!




Cool thanks! Probably I should make some comparisons of USB cable one day, measure the EMI rejection level of different cable  

We can meet at Zep one day


----------



## x RELIC x

naivesound said:


> And I've read and I understand, but I get pms from time to time and on other posts of people saying that they had mojos and then opted for a balanced out situation. All I got is curiosity, I'm super happy with mojo, just wondering if I'm missing out on something. Others swear by balanced.
> 
> *Can someone explain how it sounds? Does it sound a different way or does it just work a different way?*




As I've tried to explain it all depends on the amp design and the implementation. Some people want a wider sound stage and some balanced amps give that. Some want more bass and warmth and there are different amps that provide that, in both SE or balanced. Some balanced amps are tilted bright which is what some prefer. What I'm trying to say is that the differences aren't so much balanced vs SE, but more down to how the amp is designed and how each amp matches to individual preferences. 

There is a common perception that a balanced output has better dynamics and speration, yet when I've compared a balanced output to the SE output of the same gear when volume matched (this is the key) there was basically no differences heard between the two outputs. A difference of as little as 1dB louder can be perceived as better, that's the way we are wired, we like louder. If a balanced output or a SE output is competently designed then you should hear little, if any, difference between them when volume matched.

There is no magic bullet that says balanced brings X while single ended brings Y when comparing different gear. Within the same gear a balanced output may sound better than the SE output because the amp has a better balanced topology than SE, but that doesn't mean that particular amp will sound better to you than another amp. If a balanced amp speaks more to someone's preference that doesn't mean that all balanced amps are better than SE amps. It just means that person likes that particular amp.

I'm sure there are many who don't like the Mojo compared to other options, and that's fine, but it isn't as easy as saying it's because of a balanced topology.


----------



## idabgamgsx9754

naivesound said:


> And I've read and I understand, but I get pms from time to time and on other posts of people saying that they had mojos and then opted for a balanced out situation. All I got is curiosity, I'm super happy with mojo, just wondering if I'm missing out on something. Others swear by balanced.
> 
> Can someone explain how it sounds? Does it sound a different way or does it just work a different way?


 
  
 Having switched back and forth between SE and Balanced on the same amp, the balanced is several dB louder at the same setting.  I can't say there's much more difference than that.  The Mojo design doesn't lack loud  and my ears and the specs confirm the sound is very very clean.  So if it's clean and capable of being very loud there's no real need.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Tonight I switched back to the onboard DAC of my Alienware M11x R2 laptop and tested things for awhile.
  
 (Amp: FiiO E11 Kilimanjaro. Headphones: Focal Elear, Koss KTXPRO1, JVC HA-SZ2000.)
  
 Oh dear god...it sounds like utter trash in comparison.
  
 Using the Mojo as DAC for the FiiO is better, but still a little crappy. Driving my headphones directly from the Mojo is far superior.
  
 The Mojo really is worlds better. I can't go back to being without Chord. I just can't. Even more curious about the Hugo 2 now...


----------



## Arpiben

earfonia said:


> Cool thanks! Probably I should make some comparisons of USB cable one day, measure the EMI rejection level of different cable
> 
> We can meet at Zep one day




If I may suggest,one day you could also show how EMI/RFI is acting with DUT casing or analog cable (+) headphone (+) headfier ....


----------



## earfonia

greenbow said:


> What's different this time, is that the noise is not present in the Mojo when you unplug the cable. Before it appeared that the short USB cable on the Mojo was making noise.
> 
> It does make me think this is what folk who use Jitterbug are doing. Some praise the Jitterbug and if I am not mistaken Rob Watts likes it too.
> 
> Thank you for making and uploading these videos. They are eye-opening. I hope you can do more stuff and show, if there's anything left to do.


 
  
 Unfortunately AQ Jitterbug doesn't help. USB Ground Input and Ground Output of Jitterbug is connected, so no improvement in EMI rejection on my test. I borrowed it from a friend, tried it with various DACs, couldn't hear any difference. I also did a few measurement, SNR, THD, no different with and without Jitterbug. So far I don't have any luck with it. Not sure how it functions.
  

  
  
 I found a shielded micro USB B cable, if not mistaken the cable was from my Samsung phone. Compared with other micro USB B cable from Aukey charger that is not shielded, I didn't hear any differences. Both picked up the EMI noise and I heard that irritating EMI noise. I'm quite puzzled now, how this EMI noise creeps into the analog output. But so far only ground isolation that is proven to isolate the EMI noise. I will share more if I do more testing. Now have to spend time to review 5 items.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have to skip all these USB EMI things...


----------



## GreenBow

music alchemist said:


>


 
  
 It's been strongly recommended to get a wired headphone jack-converter instead of a rigid one like you have. Something like the Grado Mini Adapter Cable. (Picture of it below.)  It's suggested to use wired adaptor so that there is less weight on the Mojo headphone port.

  
 Just in case, and for the benefit of others.  I recall Rob Watts (or Chord) recommended a wired solution.
  
 Sadly it will result in some sound quality loss across a connection. However, probably little or no more than across the solid adaptor.
  
 It's a shame there isn't such a thing as reviews and awards given to these accessories. Then we could chose the best.


----------



## earfonia

arpiben said:


> If I may suggest,one day you could also show how EMI/RFI is acting with DUT casing or analog cable (+) headphone (+) headfier ....


 
  
 Don't get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Do you mean different type of casings? Metal, plastic, etc? Wow... not sure I will have the time for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But this could probably gives some indication:
  

  
 I made that video long time ago for my Fiio X3ii review.
  
 Analog cable is for sure affected. But depending on many factors. That's where balanced interconnections shine.
  
 Sorry OOT.


----------



## baritone

try this
  
 https://www.adafruit.com/product/2107


----------



## krismusic

In amongst the tech talk, which is very interesting. I particularly like what Relic days about balanced vs SE. 
I thought that people who are carrying Mojo around might like to see my solution. 
My old, spare iPhone 5S in a Barely There shell case Velcro'd to the Mojo original case. 
I offset the phone to completely expose the Mojo's pretty lights. I quite like the way it looks. A bit less of a "stack" maybe. 
Connected with s Forza Audio lightning to USB. Purely for the ergonomics of getting rid of that tiresome CCK. Although I must admit I paid the extra £20 for the hybrid cable "just in case"!
I'm not a cable believer and I am afraid that I refuse you listen to two inches of wire to compare. It's a very nicely made cable though. 
The whole thing lives in the little pouch that I happened to have and generally lives in my backpack. It's also quite OK to just carry in my hand. 
Anyway. Works for me and sounds fantastic. 
Audio nirvana on the move transforms the most hellish journey on public transport.


----------



## earfonia

baritone said:


> try this
> 
> https://www.adafruit.com/product/2107


 
  
I have the older type of USB isolator based on the AD ADuM chip, it works, but only compatible up to 24/96. The problem is Analog Device ADuM chip don't always compatible with sampling rate higher than 24/96, and not compatible with DSD playback. Not sure of the newer ADuM chips.
I already have the Elfidelity, good enough for now.


----------



## krismusic

A better pic of that cable.


----------



## Chris1975

@krismusic - love this! I have a similar set up for my hellish trips on SouthernRail ... I haven't braved ditching the CCK adaptor though, incase Apple make an update that renders a replacement redundant.


----------



## MrBaker

Hi!
 Compared anyone the SQ Chord Mojo and newly minted player iBasso DX200?
 Who is the winner?
 Thanks


----------



## Music Alchemist

greenbow said:


> It's been strongly recommended to get a wired headphone jack-converter instead of a rigid one like you have. Something like the Grado Mini Adapter Cable. (Picture of it below.)
> 
> Just in case, and for the benefit of others.  I recall Rob Watts (or Chord) recommended a wired solution.
> 
> ...


 
  
 If it sounds the same or worse, what is the reason for using the alternate adapter? Got any links?


----------



## psikey

mrbaker said:


> Hi!
> Compared anyone the SQ Chord Mojo and newly minted player iBasso DX200?
> Who is the winner?
> Thanks


 
  
 I'd also be interested to know if anyone has compared the two, especially as this DAP is price comparable to a Mojopoly.


----------



## RobinTim

Quick newbie question: Does it make sense to activate DSP/upsampling in ROON or is the Mojo DAC taking care of this already? Thanks!


----------



## MartynB85

music alchemist said:


> I can't go back to being without Chord. I just can't. Even more curious about the Hugo 2 now...


 
  
 My thoughts exactly. I have already been looking at ways to fund a Hugo 2


----------



## x RELIC x

mrbaker said:


> Hi!
> Compared anyone the SQ Chord Mojo and newly minted player iBasso DX200?
> Who is the winner?
> Thanks





psikey said:


> I'd also be interested to know if anyone has compared the two, especially as this DAP is price comparable to a Mojopoly.




You guys should read the DX200 thread as there's a couple posters commenting there that they prefer it to the Mojo and Hugo. Now, they really don't go in to much detail (as far as I've read so far) but they just say it's 'better' with more air and soundstage. I haven't heard the thing myself but as with any new product launch there is going to be a flood of posts to weed through, and more time, to get a better consensus of the product. So far it _seems to me_ they all feel the DX200 is better than _everything_ that's out there right now. 

I haven't been able to get a solid read on the DX200 yet as there are many comments about the 'air' and clear treble, and then others say it's a warm DAP with forward mids. Maybe it has it all. Also, some owners say it needs a couple hundred hours to sound its best (honestly). :rolleyes:

Edit: A couple PMs later and I guess the DX200 is slightly colder than the DX90 and obviously the Mojo. Pick your poison.


----------



## qrtas

music alchemist said:


> If it sounds the same or worse, what is the reason for using the alternate adapter? Got any links?




If I understood your question correctly, the answer is quite simple. Because it is impossible to put a 1/4 inch plug inside a 1/8 inch headphone connection without an adapter.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Tonight I switched back to the onboard DAC of my Alienware M11x R2 laptop and tested things for awhile.
> 
> (Amp: FiiO E11 Kilimanjaro. Headphones: Focal Elear, Koss KTXPRO1, JVC HA-SZ2000.)
> 
> ...


 
  
 i tried this a while ago coming from audio output of my motherboard, the results compared to mojo was cold, thin and harsh. going back to mojo was lush and musical.


----------



## Arpiben

earfonia said:


> Don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  
 My point is that not only USB cable is the 'entering door' for EMI/RFI: casing, printed circuit design,analog cables, headphones and your body resistance if you are touching the casing or metallic parts of your headphones, etc.... I am pretty sure you are aware of it but probably not everybody is conscious.
 In short words USB isolator devices are not allways sufficient for getting ride of interferences.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music alchemist said:


> If it sounds the same or worse, what is the reason for using the alternate adapter? Got any links?




To reduce mechanical stress on the connector.


----------



## GreenBow

grumpyoldguy said:


> music alchemist said:
> 
> 
> > If it sounds the same or worse, what is the reason for using the alternate adapter? Got any links?
> ...


 
  
 Yeah because the weight of the adaptor and 6mm plug weighs on the Mojo port. Sorry I missed that in my post, I will go back and edit.
  
 I have the Grado 225e but it's actually a Grado 225i with e-drivers. It's because it's a late i-version production model, which was the previous generation models. It means it came with a 6mm plug as the i-series did. Thus I had to buy the Grado Mini Adaptor Cable.
  
 In Music Alchemist's photo, somehow it looked as though the plugs were so large they rested on the table. However I had to mention it though, just in case.


----------



## earfonia

arpiben said:


> My point is that not only USB cable is the 'entering door' for EMI/RFI: casing, printed circuit design,analog cables, headphones and your body resistance if you are touching the casing or metallic parts of your headphones, etc.... I am pretty sure you are aware of it but probably not everybody is conscious.
> In short words USB isolator devices are not allways sufficient for getting ride of interferences.


 
  
 Oh yea, aware of that. But as long as it doesn't make any audible noise on sensitive IEMs, I don't really bother. There is no ending to EMI test. But so far for practical purpose, USB isolator seems to be the only practical solution for USB DAC. It does make the EMI noise low enough to the level that it is no longer audible.


----------



## AndrewH13

x relic x said:


> Maybe it has it all. Also, some owners say it needs a couple hundred hours to sound its best (honestly). :rolleyes:




Don't be surprised by that. iBasso themselves say it needs 200 hours to get to its best. And provide a burn-in cable.


----------



## Music Alchemist

martynb85 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I have already been looking at ways to fund a Hugo 2


 
  
 I've been looking at ways to resist buying it too soon, because I've already spent so much lately.
  
 Oh, lookie! You have an Elear too. Just got mine yesterday.
  
 Talk about paranoid... The day I get it, I have a nightmare about headphone bandits raiding the house and stealing the Elear! In the dream, I tracked them down and got it back. I remember screaming, "How dare you!" hahaha
  
 The other night, I had a dream I was sitting in a classroom listening to an HD 650. Guess that means I miss it...and possibly school too. (Haven't been in college since 2006.)
  


qrtas said:


> If I understood your question correctly, the answer is quite simple. Because it is impossible to put a 1/4 inch plug inside a 1/8 inch headphone connection without an adapter.


 
  
 I guess you weren't following the conversation. I posted a photo of headphones with the Mojo. One was connected to it with a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter. Then someone mentioned that it was recommended to use an adapter with a wire separating the two ends instead of the solid adapter I use.
  


deftone said:


> i tried this a while ago coming from audio output of my motherboard, the results compared to mojo was cold, thin and harsh. going back to mojo was lush and musical.


 
  
 You may also remember how back when I had a Schiit stack (Magni 2 Uber & Modi 2), I was not able to tell it apart from the headphone outputs of my laptop with easier to drive headphones. This makes my experience last night even more significant. I bet plenty of people would think that "trash" sound was just fine if they hadn't heard Chord before.
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> To reduce mechanical stress on the connector.


 


greenbow said:


> Yeah because the weight of the adaptor and 6mm plug weighs on the Mojo port. Sorry I missed that in my post, I will go back and edit.
> 
> I have the Grado 225e but it's actually a Grado 225i with e-drivers. It's because it's a late i-version production model, which was the previous generation models. It means it came with a 6mm plug as the i-series did. Thus I had to buy the Grado Mini Adaptor Cable.
> 
> In Music Alchemist's photo, somehow it looked as though the plugs were so large they rested on the table. However I had to mention it though, just in case.


 
  
 Ah, I see. Well, when I plug it in, the plugs are indeed so large that they rest on the table, so they don't pull down on the Mojo. I'm not worried at all.


----------



## GreenBow

I just ordered an Anker charger. This one. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Charger-Anker-4-Port-PowerPort-Interchangeable/dp/B01MXXOQTE
  
 I hope it's a legitimate Anker because it doesn't show up on their website.
https://www.anker.com/products/taxons/108/USB%20Chargers


----------



## MartynB85

music alchemist said:


> I've been looking at ways to resist buying it too soon, because I've already spent so much lately.
> 
> Oh, lookie! You have an Elear too. Just got mine yesterday.


 
  
 Me too, I've only been into my headphones since december. It's crazy how things escalate. It started with my RHA T20 iems, then came the Mojo. Then I thought I needed some good cans so bought some 400i's. I returned them and a day later I bought the Elears, now I find myself looking a the Hugo 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Had the Elears a few weeks, love them. You enjoying so far?


----------



## Music Alchemist

martynb85 said:


> Had the Elears a few weeks, love them. You enjoying so far?


 
  
 Oh yeah. It's probably one of my top five favorite headphones already. I'm working on a long impression post so I can have it all in one place.


----------



## MartynB85

music alchemist said:


> Oh yeah. It's probably in my top five favorite headphones already. I'm working on a long impression post so I can have it all in one place.


 
  
 Thats good, I'll keep an eye out for your post.
  
 On another note, has anyone experienced an audible 'click' in your headphones when turning the volume up or down? I noticed this for the first time tonight, it gets louder as you click up in volume. Is this normal?


----------



## musickid

If i want to use coax on mojo from imac is it normal practice to use a usb to spdif convertor even though the dac has a usb input? ive read these convertors are for people who have dacs with no usb input?
  
 also something i don't get. when you connect an usb to spdif convertor to an imac it is the convertor that shows up in the audio midi settings and not the dac as far as i can tell. you see the convertor sample rate but not the dacs in settings. do you just assume whatever the convertor sample rate is that is the same as the dac is handling? what if the convertor processes a sample rate higher than what the dac can handle. if you can't see the dacs settings on the computer how do you know what the dac is doing. many thanks.


----------



## Music Alchemist

This track ("It's A Beautiful Day" from Sarah Brightman's 2003 album _Harem_) sounds fantastic on the Elear and Mojo. Should sound great on whatever you guys have too.
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png 
  
 And this Paula Cole track...oh my gosh. You need to hear this, especially on a good system.


----------



## traehekat

Just received my Mojo, can't wait to get this baby charged up and ready to go. 
  
 Question: How do I get my high resolution FLAC files onto my iPhone 7 to use with Mojo?


----------



## Music Alchemist

traehekat said:


> How do I get my high resolution FLAC files onto my iPhone 7 to use with Mojo?


 
  
 What I'd do is convert them to AIFF or ALAC with dBpoweramp.


----------



## buzzlulu

music alchemist said:


> What I'd do is convert them to AIFF or ALAC with dBpoweramp.


 

 Convert them to ALAC.  AIFF is uncompressed and will result in larger files.  ALAC will be slightly smaller than your current FLAC's - all the while remaining full resolution


----------



## Music Alchemist

buzzlulu said:


> Convert them to ALAC.  AIFF is uncompressed and will result in larger files.  ALAC will be slightly smaller than your current FLAC's - all the while remaining full resolution


 
  
 I was merely mentioning it as an option. I use uncompressed files because hard drive space is not an issue for me. For portable use, I'd go full lossy with AAC to fit more music onto portable devices. But some may not want to do that.


----------



## sling5s

I'm hoping in 2018, Chord will release a Mojo 2 (like Hugo 2). Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## traehekat

Thanks to you both for the responses. I ended up downloading the Onkyo HF app for the iPhone and adding the FLAC files to the folder. When I play 44/16 on the Onkyo app the Mojo indicator goes red, which makes sense; however, when I play 96/24 or 192/24 the indicator doesn't change color. What could be going on? 
  
 EDIT: Never mind, it is working now. Sounds great!


----------



## MrBaker

x relic x said:


> You guys should read the DX200 thread as there's a couple posters commenting there that they prefer it to the Mojo and Hugo. Now, they really don't go in to much detail (as far as I've read so far) but they just say it's 'better' with more air and soundstage. I haven't heard the thing myself but as with any new product launch there is going to be a flood of posts to weed through, and more time, to get a better consensus of the product. So far it _seems to me_ they all feel the DX200 is better than _everything_ that's out there right now.
> 
> I haven't been able to get a solid read on the DX200 yet as there are many comments about the 'air' and clear treble, and then others say it's a warm DAP with forward mids. Maybe it has it all. Also, some owners say it needs a couple hundred hours to sound its best (honestly).
> 
> ...


 
 Hi!
 Thank you for answers.
  
 The fact that I have both devices, burned Mojo with 1000+ hours and DX200 was burned just only 50 hours.
 I am in some confusion, everyone including iBasso is talking about the benefits of the player in front of Mojo. But at the moment my Mojo is playing better, more sweeter, airy and voluminous. DX200 slightly more detailed and lukewarm, with a wide stage, but bass and mid is worse than drawn. The sound of a hard and squeezed. But before I can draw conclusions that: 1. The player is not warmed up, 2. USB cable were used for comparisons of staff (not silver as in the case of Mojo). I do not exclude that after completion of these two points, the player will play better Mojo. And the output of the amplifier is not used balanced output. So much for the comparisons as a USB DAC.
 If you play music directly from the player, the sound is somehow better, in everything. It is comparing to USB DAC. And I think in this case it is almost on par with Mojo. Possible explanations of this I have a few: 1. Quality of standard USB cable is bad. 2. iBasso USB DAC does not support 32bit? Mojo has 32bit/768kHz. 3. The problem with the drivers? In the driver settings there is option 24bit/44.1kHz only. Very sad for such a reference dac. 4. Perhaps not the best used electric chain USB.
  
 So yet that is the case I may with the burning and replacing the cable, everything will change dramatically to the best side. And if indeed the USB DAC supports 32bit and 384kHz iBasso team need to modify the drivers. 
  
 I will keep you informed about further events.


----------



## x RELIC x

Thanks for the impressions!


----------



## Mojo ideas

deftone said:


> i tried this a while ago coming from audio output of my motherboard, the results compared to mojo was cold, thin and harsh. going back to mojo was lush and musical.


 It's good to hear the gateway is working .....go on ......you know you want to try Hugo2


----------



## howdy

mojo ideas said:


> It's good to hear the gateway is working .....go on ......you know you want to try Hugo2



I know that I want to try the Hugo2. Sounds like a great device(pun intended).


----------



## Music Alchemist

mojo ideas said:


> It's good to hear the gateway is working .....go on ......you know you want to try Hugo2


 
  
 Any word on what the US price will be?
  
 I know that in the past, US prices for Chord products ended up being higher than in the UK. As I understand it, this was due to the US Chord distributor rather than Chord themselves. If I recall, I read that things are being worked on so that there is less of a price gap between countries.
  
 Also, is the official name Hugo 2 or Hugo2? (On the product page, it says Hugo 2.)


----------



## maxh22

Previously websites weree showing $2,500 now they're showing $2,300.


----------



## qrtas

music alchemist said:


> Any word on what the US price will be?
> 
> I know that in the past, US prices for Chord products ended up being higher than in the UK. As I understand it, this was due to the US Chord distributor rather than Chord themselves. If I recall, I read that things are being worked on so that there is less of a price gap between countries.
> 
> Also, is the official name Hugo 2 or Hugo2? (On the product page, it says Hugo 2.)




Hugo II

haha, I really don't know. Does it matter if it has the space or not? As long as that space doesn't change it's sound...


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> Previously websites weree showing $2,500 now they're showing $2,300.


 
  
 Can you link me to US dealers that list that price, please?
  
 I've seen it between $1,800 and $2,300 from UK dealers (since some of them let US customers buy from them, then go to the UK and pick them up, and without VAT too), but I was asking about US dealers.


----------



## UNOE

mojo ideas said:


> deftone said:
> 
> 
> > i tried this a while ago coming from audio output of my motherboard, the results compared to mojo was cold, thin and harsh. going back to mojo was lush and musical.
> ...


 
 Your missing the real entry level market.  Something 1/6 to 1/3 the processing power of Mojo.  Big as USB stick.  Under $220.


----------



## rkt31

congrats, this is 2000th page of the mojo thread.


----------



## musickid

If anyone can give me some feedback regarding  my imac to coax on mojo as a possibility would be great. my post 2/3 pages back.


----------



## fonna

page 2000


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> Can you link me to US dealers that list that price, please?
> 
> I've seen it between $1,800 and $2,300 from UK dealers (since some of them let US customers buy from them, then go to the UK and pick them up, and without VAT too), but I was asking about US dealers.




http://www.gcaudio.com/products/chord-hugo-2-portable-dac-and-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## Deftone

Quote: 





rkt31 said:


> congrats, this is 2000th page of the mojo thread.


----------



## Deftone

Quote: 





music alchemist said:


> Any word on what the US price will be?
> 
> I know that in the past, US prices for Chord products ended up being higher than in the UK. As I understand it, this was due to the US Chord distributor rather than Chord themselves. If I recall, I read that things are being worked on so that there is less of a price gap between countries.
> 
> Also, is the official name Hugo 2 or Hugo2? (On the product page, it says Hugo 2.)


 

 ​wow mojo must be a powerful gateway drug, iv had this cup of coffee longer than you've had your mojo


----------



## Deftone

mojo ideas said:


> It's good to hear the gateway is working .....go on ......you know you want to try Hugo2


 

 ​I really do but at that type of price sadly this is dream gear for me.


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> http://www.gcaudio.com/products/chord-hugo-2-portable-dac-and-headphone-amplifier/


 
  
 Thanks for the link! Looks like the release date is April 2nd. I'll just wait until it's available.


----------



## musickid

congrats 2000. my spdif query. lol


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> Thanks for the link! Looks like the release date is April 2nd. I'll just wait until it's available.


 
 No problem 
 I'm very excited! Going to hear it tomorrow morning along with Dave and Mojopoly.  Tonight i'm saving my ears for the Orpheus


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> No problem
> I'm very excited! Going to hear it tomorrow morning along with Dave and Mojopoly.  Tonight i'm saving my ears for the Orpheus


 
  
 You get to hear the HE 1? So lucky... You should try and see if they'll let you hook up your Mojo to it.


----------



## NaiveSound

So we should hear about some Poly/Mojo impressions in the near future since some of you lucky guys will get to experience it in the Canjam?


----------



## traehekat

naivesound said:


> So we should hear about some Poly/Mojo impressions in the near future since some of you lucky guys will get to experience it in the Canjam?




Certainly hope so. I bought the Mojo anticipating that I would be picking up the Poly as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxh22

naivesound said:


> So we should hear about some Poly/Mojo impressions in the near future since some of you lucky guys will get to experience it in the Canjam?


 
 Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  


music alchemist said:


> You get to hear the HE 1? So lucky... You should try and see if they'll let you hook up your Mojo to it.


 
  
 I'm not sure. I know the dac section is very well implemented (It better be for the money) but so far I have prefered Mojo and Hugo to all the ESS implementations I've heard


----------



## miketlse

In @Mython s abscence - Get the champagne out - 30000 posts for the thread!


----------



## maxh22




----------



## MartynB85

So with the release of the Hugo 2 we should see quite a few original Hugo's go up for sale. Would it be worth trading the Mojo for a Hugo? Anyone that has owned both for a while care to comment on the sounds differences?
  
 I'm debating with myself now. Do I grab a Poly? Do I go for a second hand Hugo? Or do I just go all out and get a Hugo 2? I felt a bit bonkers buying my Elears, spending £1k more on a Hugo 2 is going to be something else entirely.


----------



## jmills8

martynb85 said:


> So with the release of the Hugo 2 we should see quite a few original Hugo's go up for sale. Would it be worth trading the Mojo for a Hugo? Anyone that has owned both for a while care to comment on the sounds differences?
> 
> I'm debating with myself now. Do I grab a Poly? Do I go for a second hand Hugo? Or do I just go all out and get a Hugo 2? I felt a bit bonkers buying my Elears, spending £1k more on a Hugo 2 is going to be something else entirely.


already started.


----------



## Music Alchemist

martynb85 said:


> So with the release of the Hugo 2 we should see quite a few original Hugo's go up for sale. Would it be worth trading the Mojo for a Hugo? Anyone that has owned both for a while care to comment on the sounds differences?
> 
> I'm debating with myself now. Do I grab a Poly? Do I go for a second hand Hugo? Or do I just go all out and get a Hugo 2? I felt a bit bonkers buying my Elears, spending £1k more on a Hugo 2 is going to be something else entirely.


 
  
 I obviously have not heard the Hugo 2, but as a fellow Elear and Mojo owner, I can say that I am far more interested in a DAC upgrade than a headphone upgrade. And the Hugo 2 is said to be one of the greatest DACs in the world regardless of price.
  
 Try these EQ settings with your Elear! My goodness...it's magical.


----------



## MartynB85

jmills8 said:


> already started.


 
  
 What is that? Hugo's going cheap second hand?
  


music alchemist said:


> I obviously have not heard the Hugo 2, but as a fellow Elear and Mojo owner, I can say that I am far more interested in a DAC upgrade than a headphone upgrade. And the Hugo 2 is said to be one of the greatest DACs in the world regardless of price.
> 
> Try these EQ settings with your Elear! My goodness...it's magical.


 
  
 I have no intention of changing cans, I love my Elears. Will try those settings though.
  
 It is a tough decision regarding the Hugo 2. I don't know how wealthy you folk are, but nearly £2k is a hell of alot of money. I'd have the thing strapped to me 24/7!


----------



## jmills8

martynb85 said:


> What is that? Hugo's going cheap second hand?
> 
> 
> I have no intention of changing cans, I love my Elears. Will try those settings though.
> ...


 a few Hugos has been put up for sale. If you never had one I would suggest you try and grab one.


----------



## rbalcom

musickid said:


> If anyone can give me some feedback regarding  my imac to coax on mojo as a possibility would be great. my post 2/3 pages back.



I would guess that you are not getting a response because nobody else is using coax to connect the Mojo to the iMac. The iMac will show what is actually connected in the Audio MIDI Setup app. The setting you select should be based on the sample rate of the tracks you are playing to the coverter so the iMac does not upsample before sending. You can tell the sample rate that the Mojo is receiving by the color of the power ball. If it matches what you set in iMac, the converter is not changing it. I have not done this so it is what I think based on what I know about the iMac and Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

Asking for a friend,

Anyone use Neutron player in direct driver mode to the Mojo and have any issues? Anyone experience a 'fast forward effect' like 3x normal speed with Mojo from Neutron?


----------



## musickid

Thanks rbalcom,
  
 relatively new to this stuff on a steep learning curve.


----------



## warrior1975

x relic x said:


> Asking for a friend,
> 
> Anyone use Neutron player in direct driver mode to the Mojo and have any issues? Anyone experience a 'fast forward effect' like 3x normal speed with Mojo from Neutron?




Not sure what direct driver mode is, but I've used mojo and neutron many many times, all without issue.


----------



## x RELIC x

warrior1975 said:


> Not sure what direct driver mode is, but I've used mojo and neutron many many times, all without issue.




PM incoming.


----------



## canali

enjoy.... Of Headphones to Come 
 By Tyll Hertsens • Posted: Jan 31, 2017

  
*http://www.stereophile.com/content/headphones-come*


----------



## traehekat

Can anyone recommend a small micro usb to lightning cable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YtseJamer

traehekat said:


> Can anyone recommend a small micro usb to lightning cable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 
  
 https://www.amazon.com/Lightning-MicroUSB-connecting-Digital-Camera/dp/B01N77VPS3/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1486183532&sr=8-3&keywords=micro+usb+to+lightning+cable


----------



## traehekat

ytsejamer said:


> traehekat said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone recommend a small micro usb to lightning cable?
> ...




Ordered, thanks! Also bought the iPhone 7/Mojo case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GreenBow

mojo ideas said:


> deftone said:
> 
> 
> > i tried this a while ago coming from audio output of my motherboard, the results compared to mojo was cold, thin and harsh. going back to mojo was lush and musical.
> ...


 
  
 I used to love listening to my motherboard on-board sound. However I haven't done so since buying Mojo, or Meridian Explorer. I should go back for a listen. It's an Asus board and Asus make their own sound cards. I think some of their sound-card technology has trickled down to their motherboards.
  
 Just trying on-board motherboard sound again now, and it's exceptional for a £75 motherboard. (Mojo leaves it competently behind though, as expected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  
 Motherboard manufacturers are generally improving on-board sound across many boards though, and incorporating proper headphone amps. I think the weakest link in the chain is the piece of cable between motherboard and front headphone port.


----------



## betula

canali said:


> enjoy.... Of Headphones to Come
> By Tyll Hertsens • Posted: Jan 31, 2017
> 
> 
> *http://www.stereophile.com/content/headphones-come*


 
 (My NOD32 reports phishing attempt and blocks this link. Just saying.)


----------



## canali

betula said:


> (My NOD32 reports phishing attempt and blocks this link. Just saying.)




Have no idea what you're talking about ... it's a legit link


----------



## Mojo ideas

rkt31 said:


> congrats, this is 2000th page of the mojo thread.


 Yes it's truly splendid that we've reached that number of well informedcomment and mostly good humoured pages of comment. Hopefully with Matt and Mitch out in New York doing a Show and Tell of Mojo Poly and Hugo2 at CanJam we will have quite a few more soon.


----------



## betula

canali said:


> Have no idea what you're talking about ... it's a legit link


 
 I am talking about the message my NOD32 brought up. Even NOD32 can make a mistake, do not take it personally.


----------



## English Gent

Just use a App like Flac player. great app.


traehekat said:


> Just received my Mojo, can't wait to get this baby charged up and ready to go.
> 
> Question: How do I get my high resolution FLAC files onto my iPhone 7 to use with Mojo?


----------



## NoAlCastor

Does the Mojo allow for user firmware upgrades? If so is there ever likely to be an update to allow full MQA decoding?


----------



## audi0nick128

I think it's not very likely, since for full MQA support Chord/Rob would need to hand over very detailed construction information.

And I think it's understandable that Chord/Rob aren't down for that. 

Cheers


----------



## Music Alchemist

On the topic of snare drum impact...
  
 I believe one factor that made the Creative Sound Blaster E1 (a pretty cheap DAC/amp) hit a lot harder than the Mojo was simply that its amp was being pushed to its limits at high volume. Plus it's not neutral and its DAC is harsher, so there ya go.


----------



## NoAlCastor

audi0nick128 said:


> I think it's not very likely, since for full MQA support Chord/Rob would need to hand over very detailed construction information.
> 
> And I think it's understandable that Chord/Rob aren't down for that.
> 
> Cheers




Ahh ok that is understandable. I would have thought MQA would have simply licenced the decoding technology


----------



## audi0nick128

let's hope that MQA will allow more than one unfolding via software, further down the line.


----------



## canali

betula said:


> I am talking about the message my NOD32 brought up. Even NOD32 can make a mistake, do not take it personally.



No I'm not taking it personally...i was just pointing out it's legit so feel OK to visit that site. It's stereophile.com


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

noalcastor said:


> Does the Mojo allow for user firmware upgrades?




No. Chord has confirmed this.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> No. Chord has confirmed this.




I assumed different. Good to know.

I guess that means we'll have to wait until the Mojo 2 to get MQA compatibility ...


----------



## betula

canali said:


> No I'm not taking it personally...i was just pointing out it's legit so feel OK to visit that site. It's stereophile.com


 
 Thank you.


----------



## rkt31

may be after some time there are few cheap third party hardware solutions available which fully decode mqa and output decoded pcm via coaxial or digital out .


----------



## canali

betula said:


> Thank you.


 
 sorry if my tone wasn't as cvil as i normally attempt...i replied late at night, was groggy.
 (my excuse from the doghouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_


----------



## TG04

Don't hold your breath ... maybe the best we can hope for in order to achieve full MQA is a backpack to attach to the Mojo (I am shamelessly repeating another member's idea) - kind of like the Poly.  
  
 As far as I am concerned such a unit could even be made be a 3rd party as the MQA concept comes in (at least) three parts; decoder, renderer, and complete unit - there's no requirement to offer the full package.  And no need to share your corporate Intellectual Property.  
  
 Maybe the first 2 could be combined in a little unit to put on your USB port, like the Audioquest Jitterbug, made by some enterprising outfit yet to be identified.  Or what if Meridian would offer the Explorer2 with digital outputs ... but maybe that would constitute apostasy?
  
 A Chord rep has told me as well that there are no firmware upgrades for any purpose.  He said their units are designed & built as best they know how at the time, as newer designs/components become available, that would be a new product launch.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

tg04 said:


> Don't hold your breath ... maybe the best we can hope for in order to achieve full MQA is a backpack to attach to the Mojo (I am shamelessly repeating another member's idea) - kind of like the Poly.
> 
> As far as I am concerned such a unit could even be made be a 3rd party as the MQA concept comes in (at least) three parts; decoder, renderer, and complete unit - there's no need to offer the full package.  Maybe the first 2 could be combined in a little unit to put on your USB port, like the Audioquest Jitterbug, by some enterprising outfit.  Or what if Meridian would offer the Explorer2 with digital out... or would that be apostasy?
> 
> A Chord rep has told me as well that there are no firmware upgrades for any purpose.  He said their units are designed & built as best they know how at the time, as newer designs/components become available, that would be a new product launch.




It'll come with a new pricing strategy. The cost will be the GDP of a randomly selected developing country.


----------



## canali

grumpyoldguy said:


> It'll come with a new pricing strategy. The cost will be the GDP of a randomly selected developing country.


 
  
 into 2018 (ces show?) I predict a new mojo....that will still work with the current accessories.


----------



## TG04

grumpyoldguy said:


> It'll come with a new pricing strategy. The cost will be the GDP of a randomly selected developing country.


 
 Ha-ha-ha, that's funny what you opined about the exchange rate although honestly I doubt that is something controlled at HQ.  Having said that, it's probably no surprise to members that Chord tightly controls their UK dealers to prevent export sales priced in Pound Sterling, I think it would be hard to find an online UK based seller who will export, and if you pick up one of these little cuties while visiting GB you'll have to pay the 20% VAT (well, maybe you can get part of that back at Heathrow if you play your cards right).


----------



## Brushane

I am starting to have a problem with my Mojo. On four occasions the Mojo has output pure static liud noise instead of music. Very loud, pure discomfort. This happens while playing a track and not when switching tracks. A few times first the sound out get very, very low, almost quiet and after that pure static white noise.
  
 First I thought it was my software player playing a part in this, but it has happened with different software unfortunately, so now I believe my Mojo is to blame. 
  
 What can be going on? Anyone else heard about this issue?


----------



## jamato8

brushane said:


> I am starting to have a problem with my Mojo. On four occasions the Mojo has output pure static liud noise instead of music. Very loud, pure discomfort. This happens while playing a track and not when switching tracks. A few times first the sound out get very, very low, almost quiet and after that pure static white noise.
> 
> First I thought it was my software player playing a part in this, but it has happened with different software unfortunately, so now I believe my Mojo is to blame.
> 
> What can be going on? Anyone else heard about this issue?


 

 Have you contacted Chord?


----------



## Brushane

Nope, not yet. First I want to see if anyone else here has experienced it. Don't worry though, I will contact either my store or Chord eventually.


----------



## TG04

canali said:


> into 2018 (ces show?) I predict a new mojo....that will still work with the current accessories.


 
 Yeah, but next year Cable (GBP/USD) might be completely different again ...


jamato8 said:


> Have you contacted Chord?


 
 Yes, it happened to me also a couple of times,very unpleasant!  In my case, though, it was not the Mojo at fault but rather the PC acting badly (it had accidentally swallowed some bad driver updates from Microsoft)


----------



## TG04

Like Rick Perry said "Oops!"  When you wrote "GDP" actually I read "GBP" ... well, it was funny just the same!


----------



## Djsenjaya

Hi.. Im using axon 7 with mojo. I currently have dsd256 file and using uapp. When i use Dsd to pcm conversion on dsd mode. The mojo show blue color. 
After i change it to dop mode. It turn to white but the sound was pausing every few second. Whats going on? Is there any fix?


----------



## Music Alchemist

grumpyoldguy said:


> It'll come with a new pricing strategy. The cost will be the GDP of a randomly selected developing country.


 
  
 haha. Now I'm thinking of a scene from a TV series in which someone makes a bet that is higher than the GDP of any country. (Because in this series, apparently a handful of people are that rich.)
  


tg04 said:


> Ha-ha-ha, that's funny what you opined about the exchange rate although honestly I doubt that is something controlled at HQ.  Having said that, it's probably no surprise to members that Chord tightly controls their UK dealers to prevent export sales priced in Pound Sterling, I think it would be hard to find an online UK based seller who will export, and if you pick up one of these little cuties while visiting GB you'll have to pay the 20% VAT (well, maybe you can get part of that back at Heathrow if you play your cards right).


 
  
 I'm glad the Hugo 2 is priced the same in the UK and US, unlike the DAVE.
  
 Like I mentioned in a recent post, some UK dealers let US customers buy online, then pick it up from the UK without paying VAT. Import tax to the US still applies, but it's not high at all.
  


brushane said:


> I am starting to have a problem with my Mojo. On four occasions the Mojo has output pure static liud noise instead of music. Very loud, pure discomfort. This happens while playing a track and not when switching tracks. A few times first the sound out get very, very low, almost quiet and after that pure static white noise.
> 
> First I thought it was my software player playing a part in this, but it has happened with different software unfortunately, so now I believe my Mojo is to blame.
> 
> What can be going on? Anyone else heard about this issue?


 
  
 I encountered alien noise a few times with DSD, but that's it. Never happens for me with PCM.
  


djsenjaya said:


> Hi.. Im using axon 7 with mojo. I currently have dsd256 file and using uapp. When i use Dsd to pcm conversion on dsd mode. The mojo show blue color.
> After i change it to dop mode. It turn to white but the sound was pausing every few second. Whats going on? Is there any fix?


 
  
 That's stuttering, when the music frequently stops and starts. I can only tell you how to fix it on a computer: store the files in virtual RAM drives.


----------



## SunVillage

rob watts said:


> Its the programming port so the FPGA flash can be re-programmed.
> 
> Rob


 
  
  
 I've just found out that the port is removed in the new pcb (Mojo_issue 2)
  
  
 Is there any specific reason why you made such (very slight, but yet interesting) change?


----------



## miketlse

sunvillage said:


> I've just found out that the port is removed in the new pcb (Mojo_issue 2)
> 
> 
> Is there any specific reason why you made such (very slight, but yet interesting) change?


 
 This is news, please quote your source, or provide a link.


----------



## SunVillage

Thanks for taking an interest in the subject haha. 
  
  
 Unfortunately, head-fi is not giving me a permission to provide a link or upload a image. 
 (Is it because I've just join the Head-fi? Perhaps? idk...)
  
 I would appreciate if you would upload the image of the new pcb on my behalf. 
  
 Google 'Chord mojo pcb' -> It's the second image you see under image category. 
  
http://www.my-ear.com.tw/audiophile-soul-chord-mojo/


----------



## Mojo ideas

miketlse said:


> This is news, please quote your source, or provide a link.


 Only the first few Mojos ever had the internal port fitted. Volume production units have not had them since the early days of production.


----------



## miketlse

mojo ideas said:


> Only the first few Mojos ever had the internal port fitted. Volume production units have not had them since the early days of production.


 
 Thanks, I thought it odd that production Mojos would have the programming port included, so I asked for the source or link.


----------



## SunVillage

mojo ideas said:


> Only the first few Mojos ever had the internal port fitted. Volume production units have not had them since the early days of production.


 
  
 MYSTERY SOLVED!


----------



## TG04

sunvillage said:


> I've just found out that the port is removed in the new pcb (Mojo_issue 2)
> 
> 
> Is there any specific reason why you made such (very slight, but yet interesting) change?


 
 slight change, but interesting --- hmm, what does it portend?


----------



## jwbrent

tg04 said:


> Don't hold your breath ... maybe the best we can hope for in order to achieve full MQA is a backpack to attach to the Mojo (I am shamelessly repeating another member's idea) - kind of like the Poly.
> 
> As far as I am concerned such a unit could even be made be a 3rd party as the MQA concept comes in (at least) three parts; decoder, renderer, and complete unit - there's no requirement to offer the full package.  And no need to share your corporate Intellectual Property.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your reply.
  
 I was listening last night to Glenn Hansard's album, _Rhythm and Repose_, the MQA version (TIDAL _really_ needs to add a directory for MQA albums as well as an easy way to identify them in a listing), and as soon as it began I could tell how much better the upper frequencies sounded; it's more noticeable, in my opinion, than the difference between Redbook and Hi Rez in most cases. My plan is to buy a Hugo 2, but the notion of an add-on, although an excellent idea, doesn't appeal to my simplicity sensibilities.
  
 I do wonder, since Chord uses proprietary DAC technology, whether intellectual property is an issue for them in adoption. I'm not clear what MQA requires of the manufacturer in regards to DAC technology.


----------



## jwbrent

tg04 said:


> slight change, but interesting --- hmm, what does it portend?


 

 I'm sure this enabled Chord to save money in manufacturing, not a bad thing at all as long as the design is not compromised.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jwbrent said:


> I'm sure this enabled Chord to save money in manufacturing, not a bad thing at all as long as the design is not compromised.


 No they are programmed by a tiny bed of nails connector these are sprung brass and gold contact points aligned and held in place by a small clamp it's all a very normal procedure


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> It'll come with a new pricing strategy. The cost will be the GDP of a randomly selected developing country.


 

 Hey Grumpy, can you confirm whether the nature of balanced drive inherently doubles the impedance spec of any IEM/headphone connected to it?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

jwbrent said:


> Hey Grumpy, can you confirm whether the nature of balanced drive inherently doubles the impedance spec of any IEM/headphone connected to it?




I don't understand the question.


----------



## jwbrent

grumpyoldguy said:


> I don't understand the question.




I'll pm you ...


----------



## Rob Watts

jwbrent said:


> tg04 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't hold your breath ... maybe the best we can hope for in order to achieve full MQA is a backpack to attach to the Mojo (I am shamelessly repeating another member's idea) - kind of like the Poly.
> ...


 
 For me there is no issue in my readiness to acquire IP to put into my designs; if I hear a technology that genuinely improves performance and musicality then I would be first in the line to use it, and go to any lengths to get it to perform at it's best.
  
 Rob


----------



## theveterans

rob watts said:


> For me there is no issue in my readiness to acquire IP to put into my designs; if I hear a technology that genuinely improves performance and musicality then I would be first in the line to use it, and go to any lengths to get it to perform at it's best.
> 
> Rob


 
  
 I foresee a poly 2 with built-in MQA to PCM decoder.


----------



## jwbrent

Thanks, Rob, for your reply.
  
 Will we have to wait for the Mojo 2 to see MQA compatibility or will there be some way to update the existing Mojo?


----------



## Rob Watts

From my post with emphasis:
  
 " *if* I hear a technology that *genuinely* improves *performance* and *musicality*... "


----------



## jwbrent

Understand.


----------



## Djsenjaya

Anyone ever encounter stuttering playback via Dop on uapp Android when playing dsd256? I'm still waiting for the fix


----------



## noobandroid

I'm getting used to the audio delay on win10, no matter what I do, audio delay is there


----------



## miketlse

djsenjaya said:


> Anyone ever encounter stuttering playback via Dop on uapp Android when playing dsd256? I'm still waiting for the fix


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=dsd256&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=784602&advanced=1


----------



## Egoquaero

Hi guys! 
What happens if I connect my Hd800 to the amplifier Cambridge cxa60 which is sourced by MOJO through a jack-rca cable? 
What is the difference with connecting the headphones directly to mojo? 
What does the amplifier in the middle do? Does it do anything at all that mojo doesn't do? Do you think it improves the sound? 

Cheers guys


----------



## TG04

jwbrent said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I was listening last night to Glenn Hansard's album, _Rhythm and Repose_, the MQA version (TIDAL _really_ needs to add a directory for MQA albums as well as an easy way to identify them in a listing), and as soon as it began I could tell how much better the upper frequencies sounded; it's more noticeable, in my opinion, than the difference between Redbook and Hi Rez in most cases. My plan is to buy a Hugo 2, but the notion of an add-on, although an excellent idea, doesn't appeal to my simplicity sensibilities.
> 
> I do wonder, since Chord uses proprietary DAC technology, whether intellectual property is an issue for them in adoption. I'm not clear what MQA requires of the manufacturer in regards to DAC technology.


 
 I agree with everything you say.  On my system, the Mojo doesn't do well on Tidal MQA (green or yellow light) it won't play, or stalls, or hickups, etc so I actually set up the desktop app to bypass the sw decoder and it still sounds wonderful (red light) -- go figure.
  
 There seems to be an intense dislike of MQA among all the hardware manufacturers, and maybe that is not so strange.  After all, if - and I do say if - the same goal can be achieved with software at very little expense and without the clutter of boxes, cables, power cords, well then it follows that the market for (super)expensive DACs will shrink most dramatically.  Only a few brave ones have bucked the trend and jumped on (rather than get crushed?) but Chord is apparently not one of them.  Even dCS (which also employs FPGA technology) has developed the product internally for use in their ultra-expensive units but is holding off distribution until the music content is a proven success.  Talk about playing both sides of the fence!  At the end of the day, I think it comes down to a straight-forward business calculation, i.e. dollars-and-cents.


----------



## TG04

egoquaero said:


> Hi guys!
> What happens if I connect my Hd800 to the amplifier Cambridge cxa60 which is sourced by MOJO through a jack-rca cable?
> What is the difference with connecting the headphones directly to mojo?
> What does the amplifier in the middle do? Does it do anything at all that mojo doesn't do? Do you think it improves the sound?
> ...


 
  
 I use Beyerdynamic DT1770 (250 ohm) phones together with a Beyerdynamic A20 headphone amp (a table top model) and I feel the amp does bring a little something to the party.  Not to achieve higher playback volume or lower bass or any such measurable performance, but I perceive a somewhat more dynamic, engaging presentation.  Not strictly necessary by any means, but a little icing on the cake IMHO.  
  
 Well, you apparently already have the ingredients, what do you think?


----------



## guido

egoquaero said:


> Hi guys!
> What happens if I connect my Hd800 to the amplifier Cambridge cxa60 which is sourced by MOJO through a jack-rca cable?
> What is the difference with connecting the headphones directly to mojo?
> What does the amplifier in the middle do? Does it do anything at all that mojo doesn't do? Do you think it improves the sound?
> ...


 

 I would not recommend doing it...I doubt very much the headphone amplifier section in the Cambridge is anywhere near as good as the Mojo's


----------



## Music Alchemist

egoquaero said:


> Hi guys!
> What happens if I connect my Hd800 to the amplifier Cambridge cxa60 which is sourced by MOJO through a jack-rca cable?
> What is the difference with connecting the headphones directly to mojo?
> What does the amplifier in the middle do? Does it do anything at all that mojo doesn't do? Do you think it improves the sound?
> ...


 
  
 You'll really need to compare directly to know. I drove the HD 800 from the 430HAD, HDVD 800, and Mojo, and did not hear any major differences as far as the basic sound signature of the HD 800 goes. I only compared the first two directly and did not notice _any_ differences then. I did not compare the Mojo directly, but I feel that it is fine enough for driving it given my prior statement. However, I had serious problems with the sound of the HD 800 that could not be fixed with EQ and solid state electronics alone. If you have no such issues with it, it may be worth experimenting with gear to get the sound you want. Just remember that there is no guarantee you will like it more.


----------



## jarnopp

rob watts said:


> From my post with emphasis:
> 
> " *if* I hear a technology that *genuinely* improves *performance* and *musicality*... "



Might be of interest:
http://archimago.blogspot.com/2017/02/comparison-hardware-decoded-mqa-using.html


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

rob watts said:


> If the audible hiss (this should be only at the end of the charging cycle when in trickle charge mode) bothers you, then by all means leave it on. It's perfectly OK to do this.


 

 Hey Rob,
 I'm on my second Mojo (both were 'newer' coded units) and what you suggest doesn't fix this problem, if anything leaving the unit on whilst plugged in/charging is exactly what causes it to hiss, both my units did this, and it didn't matter what charger (Apple/Anker/iFi) or cable I used, the hiss was identical.
 Interestingly, the second unit stops hissing when music is being played, but even if I pause the music, the hissing comes back.
 To be honest, although it's a bit annoying I can live with it hissing whilst it isn't playing music (if I turn off the unit it stops), the first unit hissed whilst playing music though, which I found unacceptable.


----------



## Chris1975

Coax cable for Fiio X3ii to Mojo has finally arrived from Hong Kong (this one: http://penonaudio.com/Coaxial-Decoding-cable-for-Chord-Mojo-with-DAP) but when I try to play DSD 128 files won't play, the Fiio states that file is not supported. It plays it fine direct to the headphones but not via the coax. Have I got something wrong, here? Is the cable the problem? Thanks for any help!
 Chris


----------



## Chris1975

chris1975 said:


> Coax cable for Fiio X3ii to Mojo has finally arrived from Hong Kong (this one: http://penonaudio.com/Coaxial-Decoding-cable-for-Chord-Mojo-with-DAP) but when I try to play DSD 128 files won't play, the Fiio states that file is not supported. It plays it fine direct to the headphones but not via the coax. Have I got something wrong, here? Is the cable the problem? Thanks for any help!
> Chris


 
 OK, I've answered my own question. See here: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40503 
 Does anyone know a workaround? Or is it easy enough to convert my 128 DSDs to 64?
 Thanks for any help!


----------



## almarti

Hi friends,
 after reading a lot, analyzing all your points of view and your recommendations aligned with my tastes of rock (70% of time) and jazz (30%) I have built the short list of my self-present for my 50th birthday to these 2 options to be connecte almost all time to Mojo:

Hifiman Edition X V2
MrSpeakers Ehter Flow (open version)
 No doubt that HEX will pair fantastically with Mojo, but is Mojo enough powerful to drive Ether Flow?
 In Spain there is a 600€ (aprox $700) of price difference between them (HEX cheaper). In case Mojo can work with both of them, is it worth the difference?
  
 Thanks for your final opinions.


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> Hi friends,
> after reading a lot, analyzing all your points of view and your recommendations aligned with my tastes of rock (70% of time) and jazz (30%) I have built the short list of my self-present for my 50th birthday to these 2 options to be connecte almost all time to Mojo:
> 
> Hifiman Edition X V2
> ...


 
 Sorry I have tried neither option, but I hope that other posters can help you decide.


----------



## TG04

jarnopp said:


> Might be of interest:
> http://archimago.blogspot.com/2017/02/comparison-hardware-decoded-mqa-using.html


 
 Oh my, all these charts and diagrams ... I hope you're not intending to send us back to the evil Hirsch-Houck Laboratories days of yore!  
  
 Now, RW did say "if I _hear_ ..." [italics mine] -- well guess what, from a quick perusal there's not a single mentioning of how anything _sounds_ in this article (interesting though) 
  
 Most of the time I find myself siding with RW but I do think not only does the MQA process have merit, but the Tidal platform itself (w or wo MQA) has potential to revolutionize how we listen to music;
  
 . what? no more shelves of CDs and LPs!  
 . what? no more equipment/components!  
 . what? no more cables and power cords all over the place!
 . what? no more FedEx deliveries!
  
 When I think of it, reminds me of the good old days of radio -- can anyone remember that?  Except, there's no DJ anymore, it's self service all the time.  Quite sad, really


----------



## Aeromarine

tg04 said:


> Oh my, all these charts and diagrams ... I hope you're not intending to send us back to the Hirsch-Houck Laboratories of yore!
> 
> RW did say "if I _hear_ ..." [italics mine] -- well guess what, from a quick perusing there's not a single mentioning of how anything sounds in this article (interesting though)
> 
> ...




Really missing the good old days!!!


----------



## x RELIC x

almarti said:


> Hi friends,
> after reading a lot, analyzing all your points of view and your recommendations aligned with my tastes of rock (70% of time) and jazz (30%) I have built the short list of my self-present for my 50th birthday to these 2 options to be connecte almost all time to Mojo:
> 
> Hifiman Edition X V2
> ...




The Mojo _easily _drives the ETHER Flow. I listen to the combination often and have the Mojo set to double red, or slightly below, on average for a listening level around 75-80dB. There is more than enough headroom to damage your hearing if you choose to do so. As for sound preferences I can't help you as I haven't heard the HEX.


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> The Mojo _easily _drives the ETHER Flow. I listen to the combination often and have the Mojo set to double red, or slightly below, on average for a listening level around 75-80dB. There is more than enough headroom to damage your hearing if you choose to do so. As for sound preferences I can't help you as I haven't heard the HEX.


 
  
 That's a really low listening level. I tend to listen in the blue range with most headphones.


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> That's a really low listening level. I tend to listen in the blue range with most headphones.




I also have the Utopia (same specs as your Elear) and listen around the same level as the ETHER Flow, which is double red, sometimes red/yellow depending on the dynamic level of the track. You listen in the blue range with the Elear's? Wow. That's loud dude.

I always listen to all my headphones at around 75-80dB average, with some peaks around 95dB, which is more than satisfying enough for me. I had the Mojo accidentally on the line-out level and was worried I blew out the ETHER Flow drivers and my ear drums (second time in a year I did that!). I honestly don't know how some people can listen so loud.

Of course anyone can listen to music how loud they want to, but not for me. I also always listen in a quiet environment so I don't need to fight for my music's attention. YMMV.


----------



## idabgamgsx9754

x relic x said:


> The Mojo _easily _drives the ETHER Flow. I listen to the combination often and have the Mojo set to double red, or slightly below, on average for a listening level around 75-80dB. There is more than enough headroom to damage your hearing if you choose to do so. As for sound preferences I can't help you as I haven't heard the HEX.


 
 Depending on the recording, I've had the mojo on double green and it's very pleasant.  No lack of power.  Push it higher and it's pain territory :-/


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> I also have the Utopia (same specs as your Elear) and listen around the same level as the ETHER Flow, which is double red, sometimes red/yellow depending on the dynamic level of the track. You listen in the blue range with the Elear's? Wow. That's loud dude.
> 
> I always listen to all my headphones at around 75-80dB average, with some peaks around 95dB, which is more than satisfying enough for me. I had the Mojo accidentally on the line-out level and was worried I blew out the ETHER Flow drivers and my ear drums (second time in a year I did that!). I honestly don't know how some people can listen so loud.
> 
> Of course anyone can listen to music how loud they want to, but not for me. I also always listen in a quiet environment so I don't need to fight for my music's attention. YMMV.


 
  
 I generally just make it as loud as the instruments would sound in real life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (Real instruments can get extremely loud, especially when you're performing next to them.)


----------



## GreenBow

I use open back headphones, the Grado SR225e. I click my fingers or tap something while I am listening, to get  a sense of volume. I can always hear what's going on around me so I am never deafening myself. Dunno what colour volume buttons that signifies though.


----------



## Music Alchemist

greenbow said:


> I use open back headphones, the Grado SR225e. I click my fingers or tap something while I am listening, to get  a sense of volume. I can always hear what's going on around me so I am never deafening myself. Dunno what colour volume buttons that signifies though.


 
  
 That works if there's lots of empty space in the music and it's a soft recording...or you're just listening at levels far softer than real life...but play, say, death metal (or heck, complex orchestral recordings work too if they're of the louder variety) at realistic volume and you won't even be able to hear your hand slamming against a table over it. I guess some audiophiles are more about easy listening rather than reproducing a true-to-life experience.


----------



## x RELIC x

* PSA - because I care *

I just want to pipe up and say that although it's nice to experience real life performance levels (pretty darned loud) once in a while, I would caution anyone that repeated long term exposure to these levels _will_ damage your hearing. I won't link all the numerous articles and studies done on this but just say that if often listening for more than 15min at over 100dB you are taking a very strong risk at long term hearing loss. The scary thing is that the listener does not notice it, it creeps up slowly over time, and they continue to turn up the volume to reach their perceived preference while at the same time causing more damage. I'm NOT singling anyone out here, I see this all over Head Fi.

Ok, one link for heck of it. Noise Induced Hearing Loss (NIHL)

I leave it to you, the listener, to make your own choices but please be informed of the risks. Apologies for being 'that guy' and that's all I'll say on the matter, not wanting to de-rail the thread.


----------



## shultzee

x relic x said:


> almarti said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends,
> ...


 

 I agree.   The Mojo easily drives the Ether Flow and its a great match.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> That's a really low listening level. I tend to listen in the blue range with most headphones.


 
  
 I cant go past double green on 150ohm AKGs
  
 that is quite loud lol blues at 32ohms.


----------



## jmills8

deftone said:


> I cant go past double green on 150ohm AKGs
> 
> that is quite loud lol blues at 32ohms.


Keep working out, you'll get there !


----------



## Deftone

jmills8 said:


> Keep working out, you'll get there !


 

 ​I would prefer not to have ringing in my ears everyday for the next 40-60 years of my life


----------



## Duncan

deftone said:


> ​I would prefer not to have ringing in my ears everyday for the next 40-60 years of my life


my personal gauge is the vocals, sound louder than real life? Then too loud!

My safe limit for any of my head or earphones is double green.


----------



## krismusic

deftone said:


> ​I would prefer not to have ringing in my ears everyday for the next 40-60 years of my life



As someone who has tinnitus. I would like to reinforce your resolve! 
It's no fun being able to afford superb equipment like the Mojo, after a lifetime of working, and not be able to have the full benefit because of hearing damage.


----------



## waveSounds

music alchemist said:


> That's a really low listening level. I tend to listen in the blue range with most headphones.


 
  
 I also listen mainly in the blue range. When using line out to speakers.
  
 At least you can pierce them and use them to hang your keys and other items so they won't be entirely useless


----------



## jmills8

krismusic said:


> As someone who has tinnitus. I would like to reinforce your resolve!
> It's no fun being able to afford superb equipment like the Mojo, after a lifetime of working, and not be able to have the full benefit because of hearing damage.


 Why buy a Lambo when one plans to drive it as a van?


----------



## psikey

Can anyone satisfy my curiosity ?
  
 I have a Mojo & Dragonfly Red. They are both USB devices (obviously Mojo as other connections) so why would the Mojo be so affected by wireless interference from 3G/4G/Wifi when close coupled to a phone while the DFR has none at all?
  
 I have managed to reduce Mojo RF interference greatly using ferrite ring on USB cable and a sheet of soft iron between Mojo & Phone but is this just down to a design flaw/weakness in the Mojo or due to it using different components that are affected by RF while the DFR is not ?
  
 Does anyone who has used the Hugo know if it also suffers from RF like the Mojo? I'm considering a Hugo 2.


----------



## psikey

duncan said:


> my personal gauge is the vocals, sound louder than real life? Then too loud!
> 
> My safe limit for any of my head or earphones is double green.


 
  
 I only use SE846's (don't even have any headphones) and I can hardly bare double Red, often having it set to the two dull Pink colours !!!
  
 On my laptop I'm usually at 8-12 out of 100 !
  
 If I was looking to try some headphones (only ever listened to some HD800's in a HiFi store and preferred my Shure's) what would sound better than the SE846's ? Anything at the £500 level ?


----------



## qrtas

psikey said:


> I only use SE846's (don't even have any headphones) and I can hardly bare double Red, often having it set to the two dull Pink colours !!!
> 
> On my laptop I'm usually at 8-12 out of 100 !
> 
> If I was looking to try some headphones (only ever listened to some HD800's in a HiFi store and preferred my Shure's) what would sound better than the SE846's ? Anything at the £500 level ?




The HD600 sound amazing


----------



## JaZZ

chris1975 said:


> chris1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Coax cable for Fiio X3ii to Mojo has finally arrived from Hong Kong (this one: http://penonaudio.com/Coaxial-Decoding-cable-for-Chord-Mojo-with-DAP) but when I try to play DSD 128 files won't play, the Fiio states that file is not supported. It plays it fine direct to the headphones but not via the coax. Have I got something wrong, here? Is the cable the problem? Thanks for any help!
> ...


 
  
 I would convert DSD 128 files to PCM files, either 88 or 176 kHz – otherwise your X3 II would have to do the conversion to PCM (88 kHz) anyway. _foobar2000_ can do it.


----------



## AmusedToD

If the Mojo is set to line level output by simultaneous pressing of the two volume buttons (to be used as an external DAC in a hifi setup), does the volume control work?

It looks like it's a bit of hit and miss to get the 3V line level by pressing the 2 volume buttons while powering on the device. And what is the right color to confirm that the line level out is ok? It is supposed to be blue, right? But there is light blue and dark blue, so which one is it?


----------



## krismusic

jmills8 said:


> Why buy a Lambo when one plans to drive it as a van?



Even my ears enjoy the difference Mojo makes to music listening.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> I cant go past double green on 150ohm AKGs
> 
> that is quite loud lol blues at 32ohms.


 
  
 Soon I will take note of volume levels I use on the Mojo with various headphones and music and report here in more detail.
  
 I have extremely sensitive hearing that can pick up the subtlest nuances, so I definitely don't have much hearing loss at all. It's just that I'm the type of audiophile who wants the experience to be as close to real life as possible, including volume.
  
 However, as a musician, I am used to being next to the other performers...and that's a lot louder than being out in the audience. I don't make it quite as loud as being, say, in front of a trumpet section, 'cause that's too much even for me.
  
 Also, sensitivity is more important than impedance. The Elear and Utopia are 104 dB/mW @ 80 ohms.
  


duncan said:


> my personal gauge is the vocals, sound louder than real life? Then too loud!
> 
> My safe limit for any of my head or earphones is double green.


 
  
 I didn't even notice you had a Mojo! (It's not listed on your profile or sig.)
  


amusedtod said:


> If the Mojo is set to line level output by simultaneous pressing of the two volume buttons (to be used as an external DAC in a hifi setup), does the volume control work?
> 
> It looks like it's a bit of hit and miss to get the 3V line level by pressing the 2 volume buttons while powering on the device. And what is the right color to confirm that the line level out is ok? It is supposed to be blue, right? But there is light blue and dark blue, so which one is it?


 
  
 Yes, you can set the volume on the Mojo to whatever you like.
  
 Light blue.


----------



## TG04

x relic x said:


> * PSA - because I care *
> 
> I just want to pipe up and say that although it's nice to experience real life performance levels (pretty darned loud) once in a while, I would caution anyone that repeated long term exposure to these levels _will_ damage your hearing. I won't link all the numerous articles and studies done on this but just say that if often listening for more than 15min at over 100dB you are taking a very strong risk at long term hearing loss. The scary thing is that the listener does not notice it, it creeps up slowly over time, and they continue to turn up the volume to reach their perceived preference while at the same time causing more damage. I'm NOT singling anyone out here, I see this all over Head Fi.
> 
> ...


 
 Is there a "standardized" color-to-dB equivalency table like there is for frequencies (printed on the Mojo box)?  I understand that different headphones sensitivities and different recording levels will affect the perceived volume, but at least it could provide some basic guidance -- say I am targeting 85dB, what color (range) might that be?


----------



## guido

I just received the Mojo but it does not work with my iPhone 6 and the Fiio L19 lightning cable...am I doing something wrong?


----------



## GreenBow

Please forgive. I know we are not supposed to chat about different headphones. However I wondered just out of curiosity if anyone tried the Shure KSE1500, (comfortably priced at £2500, haha.) Meaning along with the Mojo of course.
  
 Then there is some debate about the Sennheiser£200-£400 ear-phones. However in that price range the new AKG N40 has taken that crown from Sennheiser, with What Hi-Fi.
  
 Lastly though I am massively curious about the Grado SR325e now, with the Mojo. I must try it out sometime, since I have the SR225e. I like the pairing of the Mojo + SR225e, but ..and there is a but. I definitely feel there is much more possible.... It needs to have a wetter faster sound, with more detail, better tone, and more tonal balance.
  
 The 225e are amazing in their own right though. They still surprise me every time I use them.
  
 Somehow though I don't think the SR325e is the solution for me. It's left me incredibly curious though. (I think the 325e would be a two point upgrade. One because of the headphone upgrade. Secondly because I have to use a headphone cable adaptor for my SR225e. They have a 6mm jack due to being SR225i with e-drivers. Whereas I would plug straight to Mojo with SR325e.)
  
 I'll have to take Mojo along somewhere and have a listen.


----------



## psikey

guido said:


> I just received the Mojo but it does not work with my iPhone 6 and the Fiio L19 lightning cable...am I doing something wrong?


 
  
 Do you get a message on the iPhone?  I bought a supposedly genuine Fiio L19 cable off ebay and it didn't work with a 6 but for some strange reason did with a 5S.


----------



## guido

nope...no message on the phone and it is a genuine L19 cable bought from Fiio dealer


----------



## Lycosa777

greenbow said:


> I just ordered an Anker charger. This one. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Charger-Anker-4-Port-PowerPort-Interchangeable/dp/B01MXXOQTE
> 
> I hope it's a legitimate Anker because it doesn't show up on their website.
> https://www.anker.com/products/taxons/108/USB%20Chargers


 

 I wouldn't worry. They're only keen on showing their latest products (QC3.0).
 But in saying that, looked at their site and bought one that did appear. Just to be safe.


----------



## audi0nick128

not an apple user here, but what I remember reading many times is that beta IOS images caused trouble with cables, many times...so if you are on beta try switching to an official IOS release. 

Hope this helps. 
Cheers


----------



## NoAlCastor

Can anyone recommend a short USB micro to USB micro cable to connect the Mojo to AK300  I am using a diy one presently but its far too long.  Moon Audio seem to do a Tousling cable in the size I am looking for but not a USB one.


----------



## guido

ok..Fiio L19 works with my iPhone 5 but not my iPhone 6 ....damn!
  
 update....it worked just now with the iPhone 6...now it doesn't work again
  
 update...managed to get the Mojo to lock on again...what is going on?


----------



## equedadoii

hello,
  
 my reading tells me that as far as sub $500 setups go,
 the airmotiv 5s and adam f5 are going to be the 'best' choices to pair with the mojo.
  
 is this a fair reading of what's out there? or have i missed some considerable alternatives?


----------



## guido

equedadoii said:


> hello,
> 
> my reading tells me that as far as sub $500 setups go,
> the airmotiv 5s and adam f5 are going to be the 'best' choices to pair with the mojo.
> ...


 

 I fully agree with the Adam F5s


----------



## psikey

guido said:


> ok..Fiio L19 works with my iPhone 5 but not my iPhone 6 ....damn!
> 
> update....it worked just now with the iPhone 6...now it doesn't work again
> 
> update...managed to get the Mojo to lock on again...what is going on?




Does it stay stable with the 5? Are they both on the same IOS version?

Could be later IOS broke compatability ?



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## guido

psikey said:


> Does it stay stable with the 5? Are they both on the same IOS version?
> 
> Could be later IOS broke compatability ?
> 
> ...


 

 seems to work ok now on the iPhone 6...both phones on latest IOS


----------



## Chris1975

jazz said:


> I would convert DSD 128 files to PCM files, either 88 or 176 kHz – otherwise your X3 II would have to do the conversion to PCM (88 kHz) anyway. _foobar2000_ can do it.


 
 Thanks for this.
  
 Will the Fiio do the conversion even plugged into the Mojo?


----------



## Deftone

psikey said:


> Can anyone satisfy my curiosity ?
> 
> I have a Mojo & Dragonfly Red. They are both USB devices (obviously Mojo as other connections) so why would the Mojo be so affected by wireless interference from 3G/4G/Wifi when close coupled to a phone while the DFR has none at all?
> 
> ...


 

 good question


----------



## guido

Oppo PM-3 and Mojo is simply a fantastic combination....am really surprised at what these mid-level closed cans can do!
  
 Mojo alone with the HD-800 is good but not great...the HD-800 really deserves top notch amplification and sounds sublime with my Trafomatic Experience Head One amp and Mojo as DAC..


----------



## JaZZ

chris1975 said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > I would convert DSD 128 files to PCM files, either 88 or 176 kHz – otherwise your X3 II would have to do the conversion to PCM (88 kHz) anyway. _foobar2000_ can do it.
> ...


 
  
 It will send the DSD data as DoP throught the S/PDIF output, so no, there will be no actual conversion, as it seems. However, as I see it, with the conversion you have to do beforehand (DSD 128 to DSD 64) you'll lose more relevant data than with a conversion from DSD 128 to PCM 176.4 kHz, maybe even 88.2 kHz (24 or 16 bit).


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> I also have the Utopia (same specs as your Elear) and listen around the same level as the ETHER Flow, which is double red, sometimes red/yellow depending on the dynamic level of the track. You listen in the blue range with the Elear's? Wow. That's loud dude.
> 
> I always listen to all my headphones at around 75-80dB average, with some peaks around 95dB, which is more than satisfying enough for me. I had the Mojo accidentally on the line-out level and was worried I blew out the ETHER Flow drivers and my ear drums (second time in a year I did that!). I honestly don't know how some people can listen so loud.
> 
> Of course anyone can listen to music how loud they want to, but not for me. I also always listen in a quiet environment so I don't need to fight for my music's attention. YMMV.


 
  
 I just tested things out some more. Turning the volume down to double red sounds like listening to a concert from outside the building. (This _is_ the lowest volume setting before the left light alternates colors to go down to zero, after all.)
  
 I don't see the point in buying anything better than Apple earbuds if you only listen at such whisper-soft levels.
  
 With the Focal Elear (104 dB/mW @ 80 ohms), light blue or turquoise is my average level with the exception of louder recordings. This is usually still softer than real life, and some recordings and instruments aren't as loud as live sound even on purple.
  
 With the Koss KTXPRO1 (103 dB/mw @ 60 ohms), I tend to set the volume lower, perhaps by a color or two on average.
  
 Orange is the lowest I ever go with both headphones. And I never make it nearly as loud as, for example, a metal concert or the peaks of a live orchestra.
  
 Also bear in mind that some recordings have quite a bit lower volume than most do.
  
 And no, I do not have hearing loss. This is about matching the SPL to what the instruments actually are, or at least getting loud enough to make the music come to life. Like I've said before, I've been a musician practically my entire life and pride myself upon my ability to hear music accurately.


----------



## JaZZ

guido said:


> Oppo PM-3 and Mojo is simply a fantastic combination....am really surprised at what these mid-level closed cans can do!
> 
> Mojo alone with the HD-800 is good but not great...the HD-800 really deserves top notch amplification and sounds sublime with my Trafomatic Experience Head One amp and Mojo as DAC..


 
  
 «Top notch amplification» can't match the Mojo's direct output, only add its own sonic signature to it (note that there's no amp to be bypassed), which means it makes it less accurate – a feature the notoriously treble-friendly (6-kHz peak) HD 800 may benefit from in many cases. If you want to get the maximum out of the Mojo/HD 800 pairing, better use equalizing for compensating the HD 800's tonal flaws instead of arbitrary synergetic effects caused by euphonic harmonic distortion – which moreover imply reduced transparency. Electrically speaking, the Mojo can drive the very efficient HD 800 with ease, so there's no need for double amplification.


----------



## vapman

I usee to run mojo directly into hafler dh500 * 2 running in mono.


----------



## Chris1975

jazz said:


> It will send the DSD data as DoP throught the S/PDIF output, so no, there will be no actual conversion, as it seems. However, as I see it, with the conversion you have to do beforehand (DSD 128 to DSD 64) you'll lose more relevant data than with a conversion from DSD 128 to PCM 176.4 kHz, maybe even 88.2 kHz (24 or 16 bit).


 
  
 Very helpful, thanks. Will check out how to do this via Foobar now.


----------



## equedadoii

guido said:


> I fully agree with the Adam F5s


 

 do you use any ole cable to connect the mojo to the f5s?
 or can you provide a link to something specific?


----------



## canali

equedadoii said:


> do you use any ole cable to connect the mojo to the f5s?
> or can you provide a link to something specific?


 
 i am using powered near field monitors, too:
  
 to use the chord (or dragonfly) in preamp/dac mode first
 get a 3.5 to dual rca adapter to run from the mojo 
 (also called a 1/8'')
 ...and run some quality cables
  
 https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/adapters/index.htm
 see very bottom under 'adapters' ...audioquest makes one, too:
  

  
  
 i'm using blue jeans LC...company has a good reputation without the voodoo $$$.
 but there are TONS of cables out there....careful as you can quickly go down a 'twilight zone' $$$ wormhole.
  
 i'm using the *LC1* by bluejean cables.
 7ft w shipping about $US70 or so.
 https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/audio/index.htm


----------



## xeroian

rpb65 said:


> I have to LOL at this for my own annoyance ;0
> iOS 10.3 Beta 1 has broken the CCK to Mojo and so I cannot listen to music via Mojo now. OOPS!
> Yes that is correct, the genuine CCK does not work. Well thats a new one on me!
> ahhh ***. Back to listening to my iPhone direct then.




Is Beta 2 any better for you (my iPhone 5 works okay) or are you still searching for the Holy Grail?


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> I just tested things out some more. Turning the volume down to double red sounds like listening to a concert from outside the building. (This _is_ the lowest volume setting before the left light alternates colors to go down to zero, after all.)
> 
> I don't see the point in buying anything better than Apple earbuds if you only listen at such whisper-soft levels.
> 
> ...




I said my piece, but you seem to want to express that high volume is ok. I just tested the Utopia (exact same sensitivity and impedance as the Elear) at double green/turquoise and it measured_ rough ballpark _averages around 100dB and peaks above 105dB on well recorded tracks, ie., not brickwalled modern pop music. Some Decca classical was 93-103dB depending on the piece at double green/turquoise.

I really don't want to be a prat about this, but this is a public forum and the levels you listen at seem to be high (measuring is the only way to be sure) so I'm publicly throwing a caution out there, for the public, so they are aware of the risks. My previous post was simply as a general caution that listening repeatedly over 100dB for more than 15min will run a high risk of damaging hearing in general. You are posting that it's fine, for you, and I'm saying to the general public that caution should be observed. At the volume settings you listed, they would be pumping over 100dB easily through the Elear headphones with most tracks and I simply would not endorse anyone listen that loudly. YMMV.

Also, FYI, _many_ musicians (even many famous ones) have hearing loss. It's an occupational hazard and well known. Google 'musician hearing loss'. _I'm not saying you do _as the only way to really know is to go to an audiologist, but again, _this is a public forum and hence my public caution_.

- Example: Reading the Elear thread some members are listening so loud they are bottoming out the driver (overdriving the speaker) and they think it's normal volume. This is why I'm bringing it up. -

Edit: To be clear, I'm not attacking anyone's preferences here. Just throwing out _caution _to everyone.


----------



## RPB65

Please take note of the 'action' levels around 85 dB. I worked in a production factory with mandatory hearing protection at that level and you are listening at 100 dB and think you'll be ok?


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> I said my piece, but you seem to want to express that high volume is ok. I just tested the Utopia (exact same sensitivity and impedance as the Elear) at double green/turquoise and it measured_ rough ballpark _averages around 100dB and peaks above 105dB on well recorded tracks, ie., not brickwalled modern pop music. Some Decca classical was 93-103dB depending on the piece at double green/turquoise.
> 
> I really don't want to be a prat about this, but this is a public forum and the levels you listen at seem to be high (measuring is the only way to be sure) so I'm publicly throwing a caution out there, for the public, so they are aware of the risks. My previous post was simply as a general caution that listening repeatedly over 100dB for more than 15min will run a high risk of damaging hearing in general. You are posting that it's fine, for you, and I'm saying to the general public that caution should be observed. At the volume settings you listed, they would be pumping over 100dB easily through the Elear headphones with most tracks and I simply would not endorse anyone listen that loudly. YMMV.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh, yeah, I totally agree with you. Live sound is not safe to listen to for extended periods and can go far above 100 dB.
  
 Each person is ultimately going to use the volume level they're comfortable with, so I didn't mean to sound like I was recommending anything to anyone; just sharing my experiences.
  
 I only listen to music for a few hours per day, and it's never as loud as things I mentioned, like a metal concert (which is painfully loud to me) and so on. I just like it to be loud enough for it to seem more like real instruments rather than background music.
  
 I didn't mean I have zero hearing loss. Everyone has at least a little. I just meant that it's not significant enough to be a factor.


----------



## qrtas

x relic x said:


> I said my piece, but you seem to want to express that high volume is ok. I just tested the Utopia (exact same sensitivity and impedance as the Elear) at double green/turquoise and it measured_ rough ballpark _averages around 100dB and peaks above 105dB on well recorded tracks, ie., not brickwalled modern pop music. Some Decca classical was 93-103dB depending on the piece at double green/turquoise.
> 
> I really don't want to be a prat about this, but this is a public forum and the levels you listen at seem to be high (measuring is the only way to be sure) so I'm publicly throwing a caution out there, for the public, so they are aware of the risks. My previous post was simply as a general caution that listening repeatedly over 100dB for more than 15min will run a high risk of damaging hearing in general. You are posting that it's fine, for you, and I'm saying to the general public that caution should be observed. At the volume settings you listed, they would be pumping over 100dB easily through the Elear headphones with most tracks and I simply would not endorse anyone listen that loudly. YMMV.
> 
> ...





Many people don't care about hearing loss until it is too late. I always listen between 65 to 75. What is interesting to me is that every time I let my friends of family members listen to my headphones, they imcrese the volume so much that I don't only fear for their hearing loss, but also for my headphone drivers.


----------



## Dobrescu George

For real now, while I do listen loud to 1-2 songs, I do generally listen to moderate levels through the day. It just is not that nice to listen to music that is too loud. It used to be when I was younger tho.


----------



## traehekat

Really liking the Miter Mojo/iPhone 7 case. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## qrtas

traehekat said:


> Really liking the Miter Mojo/iPhone 7 case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! Would you share more pictures?


----------



## traehekat

qrtas said:


> traehekat said:
> 
> 
> > Really liking the Miter Mojo/iPhone 7 case.
> ...




This is the only other one I took last night. I'll snap a few more this evening with my DSLR so you can see what it looks like connected to the iPhone. It's still a little bulky, which is why I'm looking forward to Poly, but it definitely looks sleek, IMO.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## howdy

traehekat said:


> This is the only other one I took last night. I'll snap a few more this evening with my DSLR so you can see what it looks like connected to the iPhone. It's still a little bulky, which is why I'm looking forward to Poly, but it definitely looks sleek, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks very similar to the Chord Mojo case that I have. Kinda hard to see in this pics.


----------



## petezjunior

I have my cck cable. Suggestions on a good usb cable for my mojo and iPhone? Under 50 bucks thanks.


----------



## canali

petezjunior said:


> I have my cck cable. Suggestions on a good usb cable for my mojo and iPhone? Under 50 bucks thanks.


 
 get the extender kit... trust me ...way worth it over an additional cable
 OR get a specialized cable from moon audio or penon that mimics both a cck and the additional cable.
 price is both the same: about US$100
  
 connection often breaks with 2 cables...been there done that


----------



## canali

rpb65 said:


> Please take note of the 'action' levels around 85 dB. I worked in a production factory with mandatory hearing protection at that level and you are listening at 100 dB and think you'll be ok?


 
  
  
 agree: i try to keep things in the low 70s range, to play it safe.
  
 you can easily download a sound pressure app...many free for both ios and android.
 i think it was xrelicx who suggested this to me (or some other helpful person)
 : put your device right up close to your iems/cans at the volume
 being played and  you'll get a pretty accurate reading.


----------



## Music Alchemist

canali said:


> you can easily download a sound pressure app...many free for both ios and android.
> i think it was xrelicx who suggested this to me (or some other helpful person)
> : put your device right up close to your iems/cans at the volume
> being played and  you'll get a pretty accurate reading.


 
  
 I'd like to measure the SPL, but don't use smartphones. I may end up just buying an SPL meter.


----------



## canali

music alchemist said:


> I'd like to measure the SPL, but don't use smartphones. I may end up just buying an SPL meter.


 
 apple store has free ones, I think.


----------



## Music Alchemist

canali said:


> apple store has free ones, I think.


 
  
 Eh? Money is not an issue. I just don't use smartphones.


----------



## equedadoii

canali said:


> i am using powered near field monitors, too:
> 
> to use the chord (or dragonfly) in preamp/dac mode first
> get a 3.5 to dual rca adapter to run from the mojo
> ...


 
  
 pardon my lack of the particulars:
 is there any reason to use xlr vs rca?
  
 is an adapter necessary?
 i had always thought i'd just buy an xlr or rca cable and connect it from the 1/8 jack to the speaker, the f5.
 why the need for an adapter?
  
 maybe i'm reading too much into this, but i'm not actually activating preamp/dac mode on the mojo am i?
 what other mode is there?
  
 again, pardon my ig.


----------



## qrtas

equedadoii said:


> pardon my lack of the particulars:
> is there any reason to use xlr vs rca?
> 
> is an adapter necessary?
> ...




I don't think I understand your question. These 2 connections are totally different. 





What type of connections do your speakers have?

If if doesn't fit, it doesn't work


----------



## canali

qrtas said:


> I don't think I understand your question. These 2 connections are totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 yes THIS..my apologies for not being clear...there are xlr and rca...depends on speaker imputs.
 my speakers have both...i went RCA


----------



## traehekat

canali said:


> petezjunior said:
> 
> 
> > I have my cck cable. Suggestions on a good usb cable for my mojo and iPhone? Under 50 bucks thanks.
> ...




I ordered both of these cables a couple days ago:

http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable

http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB?search=Lightning%20usb

I'll let you guys know what I think when they come in.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## qrtas

canali said:


> yes THIS..my apologies for not being clear...there are xlr and rca...depends on speaker imputs.
> my speakers have both...i went RCA


 
 I found this. It might be helpful. By coincidence the company is called "The Chord Company"
  
They have some info about RCA vs XLR.
  
 http://www.chord.co.uk/help-and-information/xlr-vs-rca/


----------



## miketlse

qrtas said:


> I found this. It might be helpful. By coincidence the company is called "The Chord Company"
> 
> They have some info about RCA vs XLR.
> 
> http://www.chord.co.uk/help-and-information/xlr-vs-rca/


 
  
 The Chord cable company and Chord Electronics are two completely different companies.


----------



## rwelles

Following up on the topic of (excessive) volume, the Washington Post just posted an article on a CDC report. Hearing loss is a real thing and very wide spread.
  
 It is especially insidious because you don't sense it until it's too late. Not unlike the frog in the slowly warming pot of water...


----------



## qrtas

Yes, tha





miketlse said:


> The Chord cable company and Chord Electronics are two completely different companies.


 

Yes, that is the reason I said "by coincidence" Is the information about xlr vs Rca I was sharing


----------



## canali

qrtas said:


> Yes, tha
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the reason I said "by coincidence" Is the information about xlr vs Rca I was sharing


 
 to understand the diffs
 https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=rca+vs+xlr+cables


----------



## petezjunior

Anyone have suggestions on a micro USB for my iPhone out of the mojo? Sorry just need a decent cable under 50 I have my cck already. Don't need other types of cables just a solid micro USB for my mojo. Thanks


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

If you want some thing short just use the one that comes with Mojo.
 If you want something longer that's easily available get an Anker Powerline.
 If you want something with ferrite cores built in get the Sony EC-450.


----------



## SearchOfSub

martynb85 said:


> So with the release of the Hugo 2 we should see quite a few original Hugo's go up for sale. Would it be worth trading the Mojo for a Hugo? Anyone that has owned both for a while care to comment on the sounds differences?
> 
> I'm debating with myself now. Do I grab a Poly? Do I go for a second hand Hugo? Or do I just go all out and get a Hugo 2? I felt a bit bonkers buying my Elears, spending £1k more on a Hugo 2 is going to be something else entirely.





Hugo is clearly better to me than Mojo in all areas. If between Mojo and Hugo, I'd get the used Hugo. But then again when Hugo2 comes out you'll wanna get the Hugo 2 so id just wait and get the latest if reviews are good. (Highly doubt reviews will be bad.)


----------



## SearchOfSub

music alchemist said:


> I've been looking at ways to resist buying it too soon, because I've already spent so much lately.
> 
> Oh, lookie! You have an Elear too. Just got mine yesterday.
> 
> ...






Schiit gear have always been gobs of power low quality gear in my experience.


----------



## audionewbi

So where I live chord poly cost more than chord mojo. 
  
 http://www.apollohifi.com.au/chord-electronics-poly-network-module-for-mojo-preorder-now.html


----------



## WCDchee

audionewbi said:


> So where I live chord poly cost more than chord mojo.
> 
> http://www.apollohifi.com.au/chord-electronics-poly-network-module-for-mojo-preorder-now.html




It does everywhere


----------



## petezjunior

For the micro USB for my Chord iPhone and cck cable is the recommended cable one with two ferrites?


----------



## Chris1975

As a commuter, I have been looking for a really good set-up to take with me on the train, and I've found it. Obviously the Mojo is what makes this all work and I'm delighted with this result:
  

  
  
 The Mojo is connected, via the Coax, to a FiiO X3 second gen.
  
 Add perhaps the best closed back cans - and certainly the best closed headphones I have ever tried (beating the Sennheiser Momentum 2, Audio-Technica ath-msr7, V-Moda M-100s, etc.), the attached BeyerDynamic DT770 250 Ohm. The Mojo drives these _so_ well, taking off any harshness in the highs which I noted from a different DAC connected to the DT 770s. 
  
 I have not found the DT770 cable to be clumsy.


----------



## bzxfire40

Purchasing a USB OTG cable for my Samsung S7 to Mojo. Should I buy a Micro USB Male to Male cable or Male to female then usb cable to the mojo?


----------



## NPWS

bzxfire40 said:


> Purchasing a USB OTG cable for my Samsung S7 to Mojo. Should I buy a Micro USB Male to Male cable or Male to female then usb cable to the mojo?


 
 why don't you just buy micro usb male to male?


----------



## bzxfire40

I actually bought both. The OTG male to male cables are pretty short in length on amazon , so I bought the male to female also so I can hook up a longer usb cable if I need the length. Was just wondering if there was a degrade in SQ from the extra connections with the micro usb male to female to usb cable.


----------



## bzxfire40

Anyone charge there Samsung Galaxy wirelessly while using it with the Mojo? Was wondering if you run in to any overheating or performance issues?


----------



## MartynB85

searchofsub said:


> Hugo is clearly better to me than Mojo in all areas. If between Mojo and Hugo, I'd get the used Hugo. But then again when Hugo2 comes out you'll wanna get the Hugo 2 so id just wait and get the latest if reviews are good. (Highly doubt reviews will be bad.)


 
  
 Yes of course, I would much prefer the brand new Hugo 2. However I don't think I could bring myself to spending nearly double compared to the original Hugo (second hand of course), that is ALOT of money for me.


----------



## psikey

bzxfire40 said:


> Anyone charge there Samsung Galaxy wirelessly while using it with the Mojo? Was wondering if you run in to any overheating or performance issues?


 
  
 I had no problem keeping my S7 sat on its wireless charging pad with the Mojo also powered into the mains. I do live in UK though so doesn't get particularly hot here


----------



## psikey

martynb85 said:


> Yes of course, I would much prefer the brand new Hugo 2. However I don't think I could bring myself to spending nearly double compared to the original Hugo (second hand of course), that is ALOT of money for me.


 
  
 I'm going through similar thought processes now. I'd really like a Hugo 2 but from a cost/SQ view is the Hugo 2 worth 4.5x more than the Mojo, especially if I only drive Shure SE846 IEMS's (at the moment). The Hugo 2 is a lot of money to me too, but its my 50th in a few weeks and want to treat myself


----------



## krismusic

psikey said:


> I'm going through similar thought processes now. I'd really like a Hugo 2 but from a cost/SQ view is the Hugo 2 worth 4.5x more than the Mojo, especially if I only drive Shure SE846 IEMS's (at the moment). The Hugo 2 is a lot of money to me too, but its my 50th in a few weeks and want to treat myself



Just my two pence worth. I would be happy with the stellar performance of the Mojo and spend any money you have on realty nice IEMs/CIEM's. I suggest the Noble range. But I am a bit of a fanboy for Noble!
(Fanboy despite being ten years ahead of you!  )Congrats on the birthday BTW.


----------



## psikey

krismusic said:


> Just my two pence worth. I would be happy with the stellar performance of the Mojo and spend any money you have on *really nice IEMs*/CIEM's. I suggest the Noble range. But I am a bit of a fanboy for Noble!
> (Fanboy despite being ten years ahead of you!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Only ones I'd consider an upgrade on my SE846's are the K10U/Encore/Katana and they are £1699. I got my SE846's off the forums for £470 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and always looking for some 2nd hand K10U's/Encore but rarely offered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
  
 I consider SE846's *really nice IEMs *as do many people.


----------



## Music Alchemist

psikey said:


> I'm going through similar thought processes now. I'd really like a Hugo 2 but from a cost/SQ view is the Hugo 2 worth 4.5x more than the Mojo, especially if I only drive Shure SE846 IEMS's (at the moment). The Hugo 2 is a lot of money to me too, but its my 50th in a few weeks and want to treat myself


 
  
 As has been touched upon earlier, the Hugo 2 is reportedly the second best DAC in the world, beating ones that cost tens of thousands and even over a hundred thousand, and losing only to the DAVE...so that's a pretty insane value in that context. To be fair, this assessment is only based on one person's impressions, but he has a lot of experience comparing the best DACs, so those hold a lot more weight than they normally would. He told me that although he owns the Mojo and likes it for portable use, it's not even close to the DAVE. He also posted about how it was difficult to tell the Hugo 2 and DAVE apart without going back and forth directly.
  
 Anyway, it's the type of thing that, in my opinion, should only be purchased when you have the headphone (or speaker) side of things pretty well taken care of. In other words, you're in love with your headphones and want to take their sound to the next level. (As opposed to still trying to find better headphones.)
  
 Since I don't use IEMs, I really can't tell you how yours compare to the competition. Perhaps you should go to a meet or something and compare the Mojo and Hugo 2 directly with your headphones before making a decision.


----------



## canali

music alchemist said:


> As has been touched upon earlier, the Hugo 2 is reportedly the second best DAC in the world, beating ones that cost tens of thousands and even over a hundred thousand, and losing only to the DAVE...so that's a pretty insane value in that context. To be fair, this assessment is only based on one person's impressions, but he has a lot of experience comparing the best DACs, so those hold a lot more weight than they normally would. He told me that although he owns the Mojo and likes it for portable use, it's not even close to the DAVE. He also posted about how it was difficult to tell the Hugo 2 and DAVE apart without going back and forth directly.
> 
> Anyway, it's the type of thing that, in my opinion, should only be purchased when you have the headphone (or speaker) side of things pretty well taken care of. In other words, you're in love with your headphones and want to take their sound to the next level. (As opposed to still trying to find better headphones.) Since I don't use IEMs, I really can't tell you how yours compare to the competition. Perhaps you should go to a meet or something and compare the Mojo and Hugo 2 directly with your headphones before making a decision.


 
  
 what I would like to see, once the Hugo 2 comes out,
 (and i suggested this in the hugo thread with some agreeing with me),
 is a *DAC slamdown, in the $2-3k range.*
 .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -chord hugo2
 -schiit yiggy
 -sim neo 280D
 etc.
  
 now that would be fun,
 though i do have one colleague who 
 contends that most DACS, within a similar price point,
 (give or take $500) won't sound that much different in SQ.
 ..true or not i'm unsure...a side by side comparison inevitably will happen.


----------



## maxh22

canali said:


> what I would like to see, once the Hugo 2 comes out,
> (and i suggested this in the hugo thread with some agreeing with me),
> is a *DAC slamdown, in the $2-3k range.*
> .
> ...


 
 I'm sure someone will do this.
  
 Maybe @Torq will add the Hugo 2 to his dac auditioning list since the process to get a Hugo 2 won't be that difficult and returns won't be bothersome either. His write-ups are pretty entertaining and on point


----------



## Torq

maxh22 said:


> Maybe @Torq will add the Hugo 2 to his dac auditioning list since the process to get a Hugo 2 won't be that difficult and returns won't be bothersome either. His write-ups are pretty entertaining and on point


 
  
 Not impossible, but also not terribly likely.
  
 While there are a few DACs in the original list I want to audition still (e.g. dCS, MSB, which I'll be hands/ears-on with this week) my focus this year is on a major turntable upgrade.
  
 If a Hugo 2 happens across my path I'll certainly give it a listen, but it's not something I'm going out of my way to do.


----------



## ray-dude

psikey said:


> I'm going through similar thought processes now. I'd really like a Hugo 2 but from a cost/SQ view is the Hugo 2 worth 4.5x more than the Mojo, especially if I only drive Shure SE846 IEMS's (at the moment). The Hugo 2 is a lot of money to me too, but its my 50th in a few weeks and want to treat myself


 
  
 My 50th is coming up in a couple weeks as well...my treat for myself was a pair of custom Noble Katanas to go with my Mojo (week 6 and counting...the wait is gruesome).
  
 I'm very excited with the Hugo 2, but I'll likely be looking at it for my 2 channel set up (replacing an Oppo HA-1).  When a Davina/Dave 2 combo or digital amp setup is eventually available, the Hugo 2 would replace my Mojo in my portable set up.
  
 As they say, may we all be blessed with 1st world problems like these


----------



## Deftone

I think your are brave, in early headfi days I would have dropped a lot of money on a custom without even hearing it, these days after being disappointed by so many flagships I wouldn't put them on wish list without spending more than a week with them. #headfiwisdom


----------



## canali

deftone said:


> I think your are brave, in early headfi days I would have dropped a lot of money on a custom without even hearing it, these days after being disappointed by so many flagships I wouldn't put them on wish list without spending more than a week with them. #headfiwisdom


 
  
 talk about crazy priced flagships:
  
 US$2700 for Empire Ears Zeus XR Adel
  
http://www.empireears.com/product/custom-zeus-xr-adel/



    


  
Custom Zeus-XR Adel™  *$2,729.99*
 and then you add the custom moulds ($100-150) and taxes, delivery.
 wow!
 ..and this summer Audeze is coming out with the LCD i3 (?) iems: *$2500!*
 supposedly has the same sound/tech as in their $4k LCD 4 cans


_but we're not finished ...to get the best sound__ let's also talk about better sounding $$$$ cables, shall we...._


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> talk about crazy priced flagships:
> 
> US$2700 for Empire Ears Zeus XR Adel
> 
> ...




IV got one that's even better

64 audio Tia fourte

Quad driver iem $3,600

I'm looking forward to flagship iems in 2019 $5,800!

PS no really

If you look at the price to performance ratio of iems it's vary poor compared to a full size headphone 

For example someone compared 64 audio A12 (£1200) and hd650 (£233) and they couldn't decide if the A12 was actually better or not. This is how much you have to pay to match it in quality. 

I really enjoy the akg k612 sound but it only cost £126 if I wanted to match that with an iem I'm looking at £500-600+


----------



## canali

deftone said:


> IV got one that's even better
> 
> 64 audio Tia fourte
> 
> ...


 
  
 i still remember this from Ty of Innerfidelity, when he was reviewing the 2016 RMAF:
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf2016-day-2
  
 ''Day two in the big top. Man there's a lot of IEM makers in here. Maybe it's because the barriers to entry are low,
but I sure wouldn't want to be in that business...the competition is fierce. Worse, each manufacturer has
numerous products in the line, oft times touting a different tuning for each product. _*Headphones have *_
_*gotten a lot better over the last few years, but I don't see the same progress on the in-ear side...*_
_*or not as much anyway. Too many bright IEMs, it seems to me.*_ I want to see someone who has a line
that's nicely tuned throughout...and guess what, I did find a company with such a line. We'll get to that down the page.''
(He was referring to Radius' lineup, as in link review)
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/canjam-rmaf2016-day-2
  
 now i don't know his thoughts on the current popular heavy hitters, (campfire etc) or his thoughts on $$$ iem pricing.
 but hey if people want to pony up that coin and feel they're getting a good product, vs others, than who am I to say.
 I'd love to listen to some of these boutique iems, of course...(esp after the rave reviews from canjam)
 ...and who knows, I just might just do that at my local headphone bar this wkend.
 but there is no way i'd pony up that kind of coin (our cdn dollar sucks: 30% below US greenback)
 ...but I do fully respect others' rights to do as they please with their cash. if it makes them happy, then....
  
 just wish prices would come back down to earth a bit for everyone involved.
 at least 'mr speakers' is trying such with his new Aeon closed planar headphones @ $700, to be released in a few months.




  
 to each their own.


----------



## Bengkia369

deftone said:


> IV got one that's even better
> 
> 64 audio Tia fourte
> 
> ...




Anyways, I'm happy with my FAD FI-BA-SS and Audio Technica Ck100pro, those $3000+ iems ain't going to be 10 times better than my rigs, right?!


----------



## god-bluff

deftone said:


> IV got one that's even better
> 
> 64 audio Tia fourte
> 
> ...




Actually K612 Pro is only £87.95 on Amazon at the moment!


----------



## Deftone

Even better then


----------



## Music Alchemist

At least a few of you were waiting for my impressions of the Focal Elear with the Mojo.
  
 I am taking endless notes that may evolve into a full review, but this is the gist of it:
  

It is my new favorite headphone.
Tonal balance is tuned like the HD 650. (Click *here* and *here*.)
Technical performance is akin to the HD 800. It seems to have even better resolution and imaging. Picks up all the details the HD 800 does, but sounds far more natural and musical. Soundstage is a bit narrower, but more three-dimensional.
Not as neutral or transparent as the STAX SR-207.
EQ makes it pretty neutral. Just tone down the bass, bring up 3-8 kHz, and cut the peak around 9 kHz.
With softer recordings, it's the most gorgeous thing I have ever heard. ❤️️
Has good microdynamic snap...
...but lacks macrodynamic power. When I want strong impact and dynamics for more energetic music (like metal and electronic), I easily prefer the Yamaha HPH-MT220.
Comfortable for its size and weight, but the lightweight Koss Porta Pro is many times more comfortable.
Build quality and aesthetics are superb. (But don't run over it with a tank. This isn't a Chord DAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
The cable is ridiculously long, but probably the sturdiest, nicest stock cable I've seen.


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> At least a few of you were waiting for my impressions of the Focal Elear with the Mojo.
> 
> I am taking endless notes that may evolve into a full review, but this is the gist of it:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great review on the combo! 
   
You drive Mojo directly from Computer, no?


----------



## Music Alchemist

dobrescu george said:


> You drive Mojo directly from Computer, no?


 
  
 Yup.
  
 On that note, does anyone have recommendations for "smaller" things to further improve the sound of my system?
  
 I have no budget limit, but for this, let's say...under $70?
  
 I know many of you guys like to tinker around and it would be cool to hear your ideas.
  
 I was thinking something along the lines of an ear pad upgrade and/or an entry-level network player.
  
 What I've got so far:
 http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/accessories/products/headphone-memory-foam-earpads-sheep-skin
 http://www.rpimusicplayer.com
 https://www.cnet.com/how-to/turn-your-raspberry-pi-into-the-ultimate-music-streamer/


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> Yup.
> 
> On that note, does anyone have recommendations for "smaller" things to further improve the sound of my system?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Some people swear by ifi purifiers or jitterbugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I am yet to test either of them.


----------



## Music Alchemist

dobrescu george said:


> Some people swear by ifi purifiers or jitterbugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Heh. I'd rather avoid spending money on cables and power-related things for the time being.
  
 Really curious to try my first network player! Everyone raves about those improving the sound.


----------



## music4mhell

music alchemist said:


> dobrescu george said:
> 
> 
> > Some people swear by ifi purifiers or jitterbugs
> ...


 
 People start spending on cables or power adapters once they audition them or compare them side by side with stock ones.
 Till then "Ignorance is Bliss".
  
 Coming to Network Audio Adapter(NAA), i am thinking of getting microrendu or SOtM sms-200 with a good power supple like sbooster or uptone.


----------



## Music Alchemist

music4mhell said:


> People start spending on cables or power adapters once they audition them or compare them side by side with stock ones.
> Till then "Ignorance is Bliss".
> 
> Coming to Network Audio Adapter(NAA), i am thinking of getting microrendu or SOtM sms-200 with a good power supple like sbooster or uptone.


 
  
 I do intend on buying all sorts of things; just not right now.
  
 The SOtM sMS-200 with the Paul Hynes SR7 linear power supply seems to be the best in that category...but is not cheap.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Hey guys, just joined the crew. I'm going to be using mine in a transportable style setup with my LCD-2F and TH-X00 Purple Heart for now. I haven't read through this thread yet... but I'm going to give it a go. Quick question... is the Optical a better sounding input than the USB? Just wondering if I should look up a USB to Optical adapter.


----------



## MartynB85

waytoocrazy said:


> Hey guys, just joined the crew. I'm going to be using mine in a transportable style setup with my LCD-2F and TH-X00 Purple Heart for now. I haven't read through this thread yet... but I'm going to give it a go. Quick question... is the Optical a better sounding input than the USB? Just wondering if I should look up a USB to Optical adapter.


 

 Try both. Then come back and tell us what you think.
  
 USB is prone to interference and noise but has a small benefit in timing vs optical. Optical is isolated so it isn't prone to interference, your source and Mojo aren't electronically connected.
  
 Optical will only go to 192khz and will play DSD64, USB will also play DSD128 and 256.


----------



## miketlse

waytoocrazy said:


> Hey guys, just joined the crew. I'm going to be using mine in a transportable style setup with my LCD-2F and TH-X00 Purple Heart for now. I haven't read through this thread yet... but I'm going to give it a go. Quick question... is the Optical a better sounding input than the USB? Just wondering if I should look up a USB to Optical adapter.


 
  
 I agree with @MartynB85 
  
 I described my recent experience in a PM [to a different member] a few days ago:
  
 "Rob Watts has posted several times about individual preferences for a type of sound - describing the various trade offs.
 I have [recently] compared using optical and usb inputs for mojo, when using choral music files. It is noticeable that optical sounds clean, with no electrical noise that I can detect, but overall it feels just like listening accurately to a recording. In contrast when using usb, i can hear intermittent patches of electrical noise during the quieter periods, but overall the music sounds brighter, just like being there at the performance. I can understand how such a level of brightness can be preferred by people - for myself, I am finding that this level of brightness is enjoyable.
  
 I used the mojo settings the same for both inputs, and my pair of AKT8t mk2, so I think that there should be no issues with level matching to remove bias. Overall it does concern me that I may be preferring usb with a slight amount of electrical noise, and subsequent distortion, to the more accurate but drier sound achieved using optical inputs."
  
 So try both inputs, and let us know how you felt.


----------



## Niight

I've got my HD 650 today and I must say I'm blown away by it, getting better by the minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (although they're still somewhat uncomfortable)
  
  
 What I'm wondering about is, maybe other HD 650 + Mojo owners can help me out here, what Volume do you set your Mojo?
  
 I calculated 80 dB to be 33 clicks below the Line Level Preset, which puts me in the dark red area, close to one of the Orbs locking its colour.
 I found this level to be somewhat quiet (Windows 10 and Spotify both at 100% volume), but was astonished that the music lost none of its detail.
 This is quite a discovery, compared to my previous headphones (Shure SRH 840).
  
 I also did a quick check with a smartphone sound measurement app by pressing the mic of my phone into one of the pads, the app read a constant 60-65 dB.


----------



## Dobrescu George

niight said:


> I've got my HD 650 today and I must say I'm blown away by it, getting better by the minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You found HD 650 uncomfortable? O.O

 I mean, I found them to be some the most comfortable headphones ever made... HD800S will be more comfortable tho. But HD650 is supposed to be quite comfortable.


----------



## MartynB85

niight said:


> I've got my HD 650 today and I must say I'm blown away by it, getting better by the minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have never tried the 650's myself, I would like a set as everyone raves about them. One thing I have never heard them described is uncomfortable however. 
  
 I'm sat here now, with the Elears on volume at 'light blue'. I have had a few glasses of wine so no doubt the volume is far too loud and shall be turned down soon. I listen to my iems above double dark red so your volume is right down low. Great if you enjoy that volume, personally I prefer it to edge on the high end which isn't good for my hearing but great for being submerged in my music without a care for anything else.
  
 What software are you using to play your music? I'd advise to use an 'exclusive' mode like wasapi or asio, just to ensure nothing is being altered, then the volume control in windows will have no affect and will be controlled by Mojo.


----------



## MartynB85

dobrescu george said:


> You found HD 650 uncomfortable? O.O
> 
> I mean, I found them to be some the most comfortable headphones ever made... HD800S will be more comfortable tho. But HD650 is supposed to be quite comfortable.


 

 I have heard many people say they are the most comfortable cans they have ever tried.....650's that is.


----------



## Niight

martynb85 said:


> I have never tried the 650's myself, I would like a set as everyone raves about them. One thing I have never heard them described is uncomfortable however.
> 
> I'm sat here now, with the Elears on volume at 'light blue'. I have had a few glasses of wine so no doubt the volume is far too loud and shall be turned down soon. I listen to my iems above double dark red so your volume is right down low. Great if you enjoy that volume, personally I prefer it to edge on the high end which isn't good for my hearing but great for being submerged in my music without a care for anything else.
> 
> What software are you using to play your music? I'd advise to use an 'exclusive' mode like wasapi or asio, just to ensure nothing is being altered, then the volume control in windows will have no affect and will be controlled by Mojo.


 
  
 Would love to try the Elears one day =D. Enjoy your wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm exclusively using Spotify Premium at the moment and I've been quite happy with it. Didn't look into something like wasapi and asio therefore.
  
  


dobrescu george said:


> You found HD 650 uncomfortable? O.O
> 
> I mean, I found them to be some the most comfortable headphones ever made... HD800S will be more comfortable tho. But HD650 is supposed to be quite comfortable.


 
 I've just received them today and they're factory new, so I guess I just have to give them some time to adjust to my head and loosen up a bit. At the moment their clamping force feels a little high, but the cushions are quite nicely soft.


----------



## Dobrescu George

martynb85 said:


> I have heard many people say they are the most comfortable cans they have ever tried.....650's that is.


 
 HD800S is far more comfortable for my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But HD650 is also some kind of comfort king.


----------



## Music Alchemist

martynb85 said:


> I have heard many people say they are the most comfortable cans they have ever tried.....650's that is.


 


dobrescu george said:


> HD800S is far more comfortable for my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here's my approximate comfort ranking of a few headphones. Slashes mean I'm not totally sure which is more comfortable since I owned them at different times.
  
 Koss Porta Pro > Koss KTXPRO1 > Philips SHP9500 / Audio-Technica ATH-AD700 > Elear / HD 700 > HD 800 > HD 650


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> Here's my approximate comfort ranking of a few headphones. Slashes mean I'm not totally sure which is more comfortable since I owned them at different times.
> 
> Koss Porta Pro > Koss KTXPRO1 > Philips SHP9500 / Audio-Technica ATH-AD700 > Elear / HD 700 > HD 800 > HD 650


 
  
 That's surprising to say the least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But I found Audio Tehnica's offerings to be quite comfy as well!


----------



## MartynB85

niight said:


> Would love to try the Elears one day =D. Enjoy your wine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've now progressed to brandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's late Friday night here so would be rude not to have a little tipple.
  
 I would take a look at Tidal if you like to stream, you're not limited to 320kbps. Plus then you get to try MQA.
  
 Yeah they may just be a little light, they should settle down or you could try stretching them if they are tight after a week or so.


----------



## jarnopp

martynb85 said:


> I've now progressed to brandy    It's late Friday night here so would be rude not to have a little tipple.
> 
> I would take a look at Tidal if you like to stream, you're not limited to 320kbps. Plus then you get to try MQA.
> 
> Yeah they may just be a little light, they should settle down or you could try stretching them if they are tight after a week or so.




You guys are making me feel like pouring a bourbon when I get home from work...en route now. I guess that's better than making me feel like buying.a Hugo2, but that will probably come, too!


----------



## jark

Hi all, 
  
 I got really late to party here... but, I just bought a Chord Mojo after reading all the reviews ranting about how good, smooth, and musical this little box is. Unfortunately my experience so far has been a big frustration...I mean, are my ears, really that different than anyone else???...this thing is far from smooth or musical....
  
 I've tested it with a MacBook Pro and an iMac, through optical and USB, with Audirvana and Roon, with an AK120II through toslink, on a Beyer T5p gen 2, LCD2 fazor and a HD800 and the results are pretty much the same give or take....dry, thin, laid back, hollow, cold and quite grainy!...My reference system is an Auralic Vega + Aries and a Violectric V281 and the Mojo is light years behind...I really hope the Mojo benefits from burn in or something, although the only similar experience to mine was by someone 1000 pages ago... 
  
 Regarding pairing/synergy with the Mojo, the T5p has the worse, the Audeze a bit better and the HD800 the best so far....
  
 I hope will get better!


----------



## NaiveSound

jark said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got really late to party here... but, I just bought a Chord Mojo after reading all the reviews ranting about how good, smooth, and musical this little box is. Unfortunately my experience so far has been a big frustration...I mean, are my ears, really that different than anyone else???...this thing is far from smooth or musical....
> 
> ...




While not summit fi. After over a year with mojo I'm starting to prefer Cowon Plenue m2 over mojo...


----------



## GreenBow

jark said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got really late to party here... but, I just bought a Chord Mojo after reading all the reviews ranting about how good, smooth, and musical this little box is. Unfortunately my experience so far has been a big frustration...I mean, are my ears, really that different than anyone else???...this thing is far from smooth or musical....
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's definitely how I found the Mojo at first, except it had more detail that what I previously was using. I appreciated the extra detail and told myself to keep listening. I think I started noticing how smooth it was after about eight days. I noticed it's smoothness was down to detail rather than a bloom in how the sound was set up. Meaning no fuzzing, bloom, off tones, etc.
  
 It was all uphill with the Mojo from there. The hollow coldness I first heard was replaced with an _excellent 3D soundstage_. (Sounds were always better spread across the soundstage from the start. However after time the soundstage just sounded right.) Then at some point I noticed that the Mojo was warm after all.
  
 If you have e.g. a month to evaluate the Mojo, then I advise keep listening, and as much as possible.


----------



## rkt31

@jark, to compare dac to dac try connecting a high impedance headphones like t1 600ohm directly to auralic Vega RCA out and then to mojo. mojo will easily beat auralic Vega for sound quality . it may be your amp adding some euphonic distortion. did you replace auralic Vega with mojo in your chain ? imho if you like euphonic distortion then replacing auralic Vega with mojo may sound still better to you.


----------



## GreenBow

Just saying:
  
 I keep getting a message from Youtube, while using Mojo on JRiver,  when as always using WASAPI or ASIO. I get error occurred message on Youtube.
  
 It must be because the bit-perfect driver is selected for the MOJO in JRiver. (JRiver might be paused or not playing, however the driver is still engaged.) Meaning when I try to play Direct Sound within Youtube, it can not play. Thus I get the error message.
  
 Anyway I often go off googling the Youtube error message and can not fix Youtube playback no matter what. Until of course I worked it out originally, and more times recently remember to close JRiver. (I went through the palaver of googling the error today, even though I worked it out ages ago. I keep forgetting.) 
  
 Anyway just saying in case anyone else is getting it, and hasn't worked it out yet.


----------



## JaZZ

The same «problem» occurs with _foobar2000_ and DAVE or Hugo through WASAPI or ASIO, but it suffices to *stop* playback instead of *pausing* to enable Windows sounds generally (so I don't have to close _foobar_).


----------



## theveterans

> Just saying:
> 
> I keep getting a message from Youtube, while using Mojo on JRiver,  when as always using WASAPI or ASIO. I get error occurred message on Youtube.
> 
> ...


 
  
 YouTube is trying to access your Mojo, but Mojo is being used in exclusive Mode through WASAPI or ASIO. Since no music will playback when JRiver/foobar, etc are used, YouTube will show an error. The fix is to just use directsound in Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

Cowon pm2 feeding mojo by optical is amazing expecially with the parametric EQ and awesome presets of the jeteffect 7. Wow. Loving it


----------



## jmills8

naivesound said:


> Cowon pm2 feeding mojo by optical is amazing expecially with the parametric EQ and awesome presets of the jeteffect 7. Wow. Loving it


 pics


----------



## Music Alchemist

jazz said:


> The same «problem» occurs with _foobar2000_ and DAVE or Hugo through WASAPI or ASIO, but it suffices to *stop* playback instead of *pausing* to enable Windows sounds generally (so I don't have to close _foobar_).


 
  
 Same here. All you gotta do is stop playback.


----------



## JaZZ

naivesound said:


> Cowon pm2 feeding mojo by optical is amazing expecially with the *parametric EQ* and awesome presets of the jeteffect 7. Wow. Loving it


 
  
 Traditionally Cowon players have *semi-parametric equalizers* with three steps for bandwidth (narrow, normal, wide) and three center frequencies per EQ band. Can you confirm this? Also, what frequencies are selectable respectively?


----------



## Dobrescu George

naivesound said:


> Cowon pm2 feeding mojo by optical is amazing expecially with the parametric EQ and awesome presets of the jeteffect 7. Wow. Loving it


 
  
 The JetEffects thingy does affect coaux and optical out? O.O
  
 This gotta be a whole new way to enjoy a DAP, I remember JetEffects being the heart of my old cowon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


jazz said:


> Traditionally Cowon players have *semi-parametric equalizers* with three steps for bandwidth (narrow, normal, wide) and three center frequencies per EQ band. Can you confirm this? Also, what frequencies are selectable respectively?


 
  
 My older Cowon used to have this, don't know if the newer ones do this as well


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I've read a few places that synergy wise, the Mojo may not pair favorably with my LCD-2F. Anyone here try the pairing and find it acceptable?


----------



## GreenBow

theveterans said:


> > Just saying:
> >
> > I keep getting a message from Youtube, while using Mojo on JRiver,  when as always using WASAPI or ASIO. I get error occurred message on Youtube.
> >
> ...


 
  
 That is a fix, but not for me. I don't want to run JRiver in Direct Sound; I want it bit-perfect. I said above the fix was just to shut down JRiver.


----------



## miko64

waytoocrazy said:


> I've read a few places that synergy wise, the Mojo may not pair favorably with my LCD-2F. Anyone here try the pairing and find it acceptable?




i have both hugo and mojo plus lcd2f and lcd-x. all combinations pair execllent
personally i prefer hugo, but mojo is also v good

michael


----------



## WayTooCrazy

miko64 said:


> i have both hugo and mojo plus lcd2f and lcd-x. all combinations pair execllent
> personally i prefer hugo, but mojo is also v good
> 
> michael


 
 Good to know. I would've liked the Hugo, but too much $$$ at the moment.


----------



## MartynB85

miko64 said:


> i have both hugo and mojo plus lcd2f and lcd-x. all combinations pair execllent
> personally i prefer hugo, but mojo is also v good
> 
> michael


 

 Would you be able to describe what it is that you prefer with Hugo over Mojo? I am contemplating swapping my Mojo for a Hugo.


----------



## jark

rkt31 said:


> @jark, to compare dac to dac try connecting a high impedance headphones like t1 600ohm directly to auralic Vega RCA out and then to mojo. mojo will easily beat auralic Vega for sound quality . it may be your amp adding some euphonic distortion. did you replace auralic Vega with mojo in your chain ? imho if you like euphonic distortion then replacing auralic Vega with mojo may sound still better to you.


 
  
_"mojo will easily beat auralic Vega for sound quality"_
  
 I have trouble to understand your claim. Based on what? Or is purely your subjective bias opinion?
  
 A more expensive product do not necessarily mean it will sound better than other, but in this case we are talking of a seven times difference.
  
 The Vega is a remarkable DAC, check any review, measurement chart etc


----------



## maxh22

jark said:


> _"mojo will easily beat auralic Vega for sound quality"_
> 
> I have trouble to understand your claim. Based on what? Or is purely your subjective bias opinion?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, Vega is an excellent dac I am very familiar with its sound. It could be that Mojo's tuning isn't your cup of tea. If thats the case then you may want to consider auditioning the Hugo since its tonal balance is akin to your Vega. The Hugo 2 is a huge step up from both so if funds aren't an issue the Hugo 2 would be the best bet.
  





  
 Lastly, you could give Mojo some time and see how you like it over the next few weeks. Try changing sources, cables, etc.


----------



## SP Wild

waytoocrazy said:


> I've read a few places that synergy wise, the Mojo may not pair favorably with my LCD-2F. Anyone here try the pairing and find it acceptable?




Sounds quite nice with my R1s... At healthy volume levels.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

sp wild said:


> Sounds quite nice with my R1s... At healthy volume levels.


 
 Nice! I'm looking to keep a "transportable" setup. I don't often pick up the headphones when sitting at desk or when in front of my stereo... Speakers always win out.


----------



## Music Alchemist

I am convinced that anyone who says the Mojo doesn't sound any different than X DAC simply hasn't spent much time with it.
  
 The more music I play on it, the more I realize how drastically different it is than anything else I've heard.


----------



## Bengkia369

music alchemist said:


> I am convinced that anyone who says the Mojo doesn't sound any different than X DAC simply hasn't spent much time with it.
> 
> The more music I play on it, the more I realize how drastically different it is than anything else I've heard.




Mojo is another league, those who mentioned Mojo sounds similar to other portable DAC are likely due to their iems not resolving enough to pick up details or hearing issues.


----------



## Music Alchemist

bengkia369 said:


> Mojo is another league, those who mentioned Mojo sounds similar to other portable DAC are likely due to their iems not resolving enough to pick up details or hearing issues.


 
  
 Funny thing is—and I've mentioned this before—I can more easily hear the improvements of the Mojo with the $10 Koss KTXPRO1 because I've lived with it for a long time and am intimately familiar with how its sound changes on different gear. With $1,000 headphones, it sounds even more amazing, but I can't always tell which parts of the sound are from the headphones or from the Mojo.


----------



## Dobrescu George

bengkia369 said:


> Mojo is another league, those who mentioned Mojo sounds similar to other portable DAC are likely due to their iems not resolving enough to pick up details or hearing issues.


 
  
 This is a thing that's hard to get to run! 
  
 You have no idea how much time I spent trying to get the demo unit in Romania to connect to my phone... 
  
 In other order of thoughts, headphones not being resolving enough is a problem a lot of times, this is why investing in headphones is very important


----------



## m8o

Just got on the Mojo appreciation train having bought one at CanJam NYC; after being floored by how well it drove the Ether Flow C, unlike my M9XX accepts 24-bit/192Khz over optical, and has a battery within it. WOW! 

2015 pages in this thread. Pardon if I dont read all up to here. Hahaha. Good thing is at least, this thing is pretty dummy-proof. Nothing to search-for or ask at thing his point.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

m8o said:


> Just got on the Mojo appreciation train having bought one at CanJam NYC; after being floored by how well it drove the Ether Flow C, unlike my M9XX accepts 24-bit/192Khz over optical, and has a battery within it. WOW!
> 
> 2015 pages in this thread. Pardon if I dont read all up to here. Hahaha. Good thing is at least, this thing is pretty dummy-proof. Nothing to search-for or ask at thing his point.


 
 Darn. I wanted to go to the NYC CanJam...only about 50 minutes from me. Couldn't make it though. Nice thing is, I just picked up the Mojo as well, should be here early next week. Now, to build new cables! Hehe.


----------



## Music Alchemist

dobrescu george said:


> This is a thing that's hard to get to run!
> 
> You have no idea how much time I spent trying to get the demo unit in Romania to connect to my phone...


 
  
 Do you think something could have been wrong with the demo unit?
  
 Someone I know recently auditioned the Hugo 2, but there were technical difficulties so he could barely evaluate it, whereas the Mojo next to it was fine.


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> Do you think something could have been wrong with the demo unit?
> 
> Someone I know recently auditioned the Hugo 2, but there were technical difficulties so he could barely evaluate it, whereas the Mojo next to it was fine.


 
  
 No idea if that was the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Might have been - situation in which I am totally missing the hype on Mojo... 
  
 From what I've seen, I couldn't even get it to run from a MAC from the demo store...


----------



## Music Alchemist

dobrescu george said:


> No idea if that was the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds like something was wrong, then. A brand new one should work fine under nearly all circumstances.


----------



## flyte3333

Hi Rob! @Rob Watts  @ChordElectronics
  
 New Mojo owner here and I'm lovin it. It's doing a remarkable job in my 2 channel speaker system as a Dac going into my PrimaLuna Dialogue Premium HP integrated.
  
 I understand that 4 clicks down from the 3V preset line level output is roughly 1.9Vrms output.
  
 I understand 3 clicks down is roughly 2.1Vrms output
  
 Can you kindly advise what 2 clicks and also 1 click down, are in terms of Vrms outputs?
  
 Much appreciated in advance


----------



## Dobrescu George

music alchemist said:


> Sounds like something was wrong, then. A brand new one should work fine under nearly all circumstances.


 
  
 Pretty sad, you seem to love it a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Only makes me more curious!


----------



## Rob Watts

em2016 said:


> Hi Rob! @Rob Watts  @ChordElectronics
> 
> New Mojo owner here and I'm lovin it. It's doing a remarkable job in my 2 channel speaker system as a Dac going into my PrimaLuna Dialogue Premium HP integrated.
> 
> ...


 
 Each click down is -1dB. So 1 click will be a maximum of 2.67 V RMS, 2 is 2.38 V RMS.
  
 Remember that pressing the volume after pre-set will mean that Mojo will recall the volume setting after power up, so be careful with sensitive IEM's after....
  
 Rob


----------



## flyte3333

rob watts said:


> Each click down is -1dB. So 1 click will be a maximum of 2.67 V RMS, 2 is 2.38 V RMS.
> 
> Remember that pressing the volume after pre-set will mean that Mojo will recall the volume setting after power up, so be careful with sensitive IEM's after....
> 
> Rob


 
 Thanks heaps Rob


----------



## m8o

Is there a known bug that the line level selection on power-on does not work while plugged-in and charging? 

Doing it right now (holding both volume buttons while pressing power on) and it returns to whatever power I was at prior. I was pretty sure it was working when I was doing it before I plugged in the power. I don't want to unplug until fully charged to test my observation.


----------



## rkt31

@jark, auralic Vega was beaten long back by cheaper hugo and now even now mojo betters it at much lower price. auralic Vega measures extremely well but mojo measures better in some areas than auralic Vega. actually the reason behind mojo sounding so good is the technology used in it. auralic Vega uses ready made Sabre chips which though known for its very good specs but there is much more than that. in mojo the data is upsampled by using proprietary WTA algorithm which uses lot more number of reference samples ( taps ) to fill in the missing data than Sabre chips also the actual digital conversion in mojo takes place through pulse arrays which is unique to chord dacs and ensures better transparency, while there are many more DACs like auralic Vega based on sabre chips. I would suggest to listen to a song through mojo which you have not listened since long and you would be taken by surprise how real mojo sounds then off course you can try that song on your existing set up too .


----------



## x RELIC x

m8o said:


> Just got on the Mojo appreciation train having bought one at CanJam NYC; after being floored by how well it drove the Ether Flow C, unlike my M9XX accepts 24-bit/192Khz over optical, and has a battery within it. WOW!
> 
> 2015 pages in this thread. Pardon if I dont read all up to here. Hahaha. Good thing is at least, this thing is pretty dummy-proof. Nothing to search-for or ask at thing his point.




All you need to read is the third post of this thread. Almost all of the comments and questions are answered there, except for personal opinions and evaluations.

Really, go read it, you'll be happy you did in the long run,


----------



## m8o

x relic x said:


> All you need to read is the third post of this thread. Almost all of the comments and questions are answered there, except for personal opinions and evaluations.
> 
> Really, go read it, you'll be happy you did in the long run,




I did so; line out section. Nothing has changed.

In regular 'volume mode', say ...
1) I turn volume down so both balls are green. 
2) I turn the unit off and on, both volume balls return to green.
3) I turn the unit off again.
4) I press both volume buttons and hold, then I press power, still holding the volume buttons.
5) on powerup both volume balls are still green and volume level is low to match.

That ain't right.


----------



## x RELIC x

m8o, my previous post was _only_ referring to your comment that you haven't read the whole thread. Besides the line-out information, there is a lot of other interesting information, especially in the 'Informative post by Rob Watts' section.

________________________________________________________________________________


I just tested mine while plugged in to my USB wall charger, battery power/charging indicator on:

- Hold all three buttons to turn on the device. My Mojo is now set to the blue/violet line level of 3Vrms. 

- Lowered the volume to double red.

- Turned off the Mojo.

- Hold all three buttons from an off state and again I'm in line level mode.

Sorry, I'm not sure why yours may be different.


----------



## m8o

Ah, ok, didn't realize. Ya, I keep returning to the faq. Lotta good stuff there.

Regarding the line selection. Ya, weird! Much thanks for trying it out!


----------



## betula

I have done a little write-up about the iDSD Black Label vs. the Mojo. Please don't be too harsh on me, since I am not a professional review writer, and also English is not my first language.


----------



## krismusic

betula said:


> I have done a little write-up about the iDSD Black Label vs. the Mojo. Please don't be too harsh on me, since I am not a professional review writer, and also English is not my first language.



Where is it? I'd like to read that.


----------



## ThomasHK

rob watts said:


> Each click down is -1dB. So 1 click will be a maximum of 2.67 V RMS, 2 is 2.38 V RMS.
> 
> Remember that pressing the volume after pre-set will mean that Mojo will recall the volume setting after power up, so be careful with sensitive IEM's after....
> 
> Rob




Yeah.. I will never forget the day I pumped 2V through my shure se846...


----------



## Kramer01

thomashk said:


> Yeah.. I will never forget the day I pumped 2V through my shure se846...


 
 what happened....


----------



## guido

krismusic said:


> Where is it? I'd like to read that.


 

 in the link where it says "write up"


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Yup.
> 
> On that note, does anyone have recommendations for "smaller" things to further improve the sound of my system?
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you want to explore raspberry pi designs, then @Staxton posted several interesting posts nearly a year ago http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/20775#post_12766174
  
 In many respects a Poly with screen, but of course it is much larger, and I expect that the Poly will generate less internal electrical noise as well.
 Nevertheless, the performance would probably only be bettered by streamers using bespoke circuit boards, like the Poly of microRendu.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> If you want to explore raspberry pi designs, then @Staxton posted several interesting posts nearly a year ago http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/20775#post_12766174
> 
> In many respects a Poly with screen, but of course it is much larger, and I expect that the Poly will generate less internal electrical noise as well.
> Nevertheless, the performance would probably only be bettered by streamers using bespoke circuit boards, like the Poly of microRendu.


 
  
 Thanks for the link, but it doesn't tell me anything new. I already researched this extensively. I'm not looking for anything portable. The only reason I am interested in the Raspberry Pi is to see whether a budget network player would improve the sound quality of my desktop system.
  
@silvrr was kind enough to lend me some spare Raspberry Pi equipment (arriving tomorrow) so I can see whether it improves the sound in my case. If it does, I'll probably buy one for myself.
  
 Either way, I don't plan on upgrading to a better network player until I get the SOtM sMS-200. (Which beat the microRendu and everything else.)


----------



## jarnopp

em2016 said:


> Thanks heaps Rob. What's the formula to work out 1db down = max Vrms ?
> 
> Also I've read all the info about the reasons Toslink may have an advantage over the USB and SPDIF coax inputs for the Mojo (like galvanic isolation).
> 
> ...



This should help: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/25770#post_13008622


----------



## WayTooCrazy

How about an old tablet as the interface. Then use a Chromecast audio with Optical out to Mojo, then to AVR or whatever the end component is. That way, you don't tie up your main device (cellphone) and still get a nice interface (and Tidal streaming) via the 2nd tablet.


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> How about an old tablet as the interface. Then use a Chromecast audio with Optical out to Mojo, then to AVR or whatever the end component is. That way, you don't tie up your main device (cellphone) and still get a nice interface (and Tidal streaming) via the 2nd tablet.


 
  
 I only use headphones and currently play audio files on my laptop, connected to the Mojo via USB.
  
 I do not own tablets or smartphones. I would only be interested in this if someone can confirm it outperforms the sound quality of the Raspberry Pi. (And for all I know, my laptop may sound the same or better than that anyway.)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> I only use headphones and currently play audio files on my laptop, connected to the Mojo via USB.
> 
> I do not own tablets or smartphones. I would only be interested in this if someone can confirm it outperforms the sound quality of the Raspberry Pi. (And for all I know, my laptop may sound the same or better than that anyway.)


 
 If you listen to audio via your laptop connected to the Mojo, where does the desktop portion come in? What interface out would you be using in the Raspberry Pi? Would it be the Dac such as a HiFiBerry, or just the interface via WiFi or Lan (network streamer capability) that will then output a digital/optical signal to a different DAC? You'll get higher bitrate via USb from your Mac than Optical out from the Raspberry Pi or Chromecast going optical. In the instance where I mentioned an old tablet (which would theoretically be your Network streamer) to a Chromecast (which would be outputting the Optical Signal to external DAC) to an AVR is the setup I use. The DAC in the AVR is my final link in the chain. I've also done this from the Chromecast to the Schiit Modi2U and then out to my AVR. In the end though, I believe you will get higher quality out of the Pi though. The Chromecast is limited to 24/96 in Optical Out.


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> If you listen to audio via your laptop connected to the Mojo, where does the desktop portion come in? What interface out would you be using in the Raspberry Pi? Would it be the Dac such as a HiFiBerry, or just the interface via WiFi or Lan (network streamer capability) that will then output a digital/optical signal to a different DAC? You'll get higher bitrate via USb from your Mac than Optical out from the Raspberry Pi or Chromecast going optical. In the instance where I mentioned an old tablet (which would theoretically be your Network streamer) to a Chromecast (which would be outputting the Optical Signal to external DAC) to an AVR is the setup I use. The DAC in the AVR is my final link in the chain. I've also done this from the Chromecast to the Schiit Modi2U and then out to my AVR. In the end though, I believe you will get higher quality out of the Pi though. The Chromecast is limited to 24/96 in Optical Out.


 
  
 Desktop audio system as in it is literally on a desktop. (And not portable in the pocket sense.)
  
 I would connect the Mojo to the Raspberry Pi via USB and stream music to it from my laptop via Ethernet or Wi-Fi.
  
 I do not have a Mac; it is an Alienware M11x R2 with Windows 10.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> Desktop audio system as in it is literally on a desktop. (And not portable in the pocket sense.)
> 
> I would connect the Mojo to the Raspberry Pi via USB and stream music to it from my laptop via Ethernet or Wi-Fi.
> 
> I do not have a Mac; it is an Alienware M11x R2 with Windows 10.


 
 Then I will step back and watch intently as you proceed in your search. I too wonder then, using a *NIX variant of the OS on the Pi would give you access to higher than 192Khz bitrate. Nice little laptop by the way. My wife had the R1 when it came out. I pre-ordered it unknowingly. I thought it was already shipping, but we had to wait 3 mos. in order for it to be built and shipped to us.


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> Then I will step back and watch intently as you proceed in your search. I too wonder then, using a *NIX variant of the OS on the Pi would give you access to higher than 192Khz bitrate. Nice little laptop by the way. My wife had the R1 when it came out. I pre-ordered it unknowingly. I thought it was already shipping, but we had to wait 3 mos. in order for it to be built and shipped to us.


 
  
 Nearly all my files are CD rips, so I don't care about high bit rates. (It can play DSD too, though.)
  
 My Alienware was way overpriced. Paid $1,400 for it and it's falling apart after six years. Next serious computer I get will be a custom desktop.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> Nearly all my files are CD rips, so I don't care about high bit rates. (It can play DSD too, though.)
> 
> My Alienware was way overpriced. Paid $1,400 for it and it's falling apart after six years. Next serious computer I get will be a custom desktop.


 
 smart move on custom desktop. How do you like the Mojo and Elear pairing. I've not heard good things about Mojo to LCD-XC, so looking at future  upgrade path beyond LCD-2F.


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> How do you like the Mojo and Elear pairing.


 
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/30165#post_13249426


----------



## theveterans

music alchemist said:


> Nearly all my files are CD rips, so I don't care about high bit rates. (It can play DSD too, though.)
> 
> My Alienware was way overpriced. Paid $1,400 for it and it's falling apart after six years. Next serious computer I get will be a custom desktop.


 
  
 I think any laptop will fall apart in a few years (just look at macbook GPU failures). Their design prohibits thorough cleaning of the hardware and will eventually result to overheating, throttling etc. Desktops OTOH are easily maintained, can remove all of the dust lints and never throttle unless you have so many dust blocking the airflow. Unless you game like crazy, even a small Intel NUC suffices.


----------



## Music Alchemist

theveterans said:


> I think any laptop will fall apart in a few years (just look at macbook GPU failures). Their design prohibits thorough cleaning of the hardware and will eventually result to overheating, throttling etc. Desktops OTOH are easily maintained, can remove all of the dust lints and never throttle unless you have so many dust blocking the airflow. Unless you game like crazy, even a small Intel NUC suffices.


 
  
 Oh, I meant literally falling apart. The hinges are barely there anymore so I have to rest the screen against something behind it. Some of the keys don't work anymore so I have to use an external keyboard sometimes. And so on. Ironically, I have no fan issues anymore. The fan used to go crazy and it would overheat too easily. Now the fan seems to be broken since I never hear it anymore, yet it rarely overheats. Go figure. As far as performance goes, I'm happy enough with it.


----------



## m8o

x relic x said:


> m8o, my previous post was _only_ referring to your comment that you haven't read the whole thread. Besides the line-out information, there is a lot of other interesting information, especially in the 'Informative post by Rob Watts' section.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...




I returned to this this morning after it had been off 10hrs and was done charging. 

As it is fully charged, I disconnected the charger before performing your test. When I did, it does work as designed. Volume orbs are the 3V violet we expect.

I plugged the charger backin to the Mojo and re-performed the test. It once again returns to red orbs, not the 3V level violet. :/ I did it twice.

Disconnect power and re-re-retest ... and line level is engaged. Volume orbs are violet.

Hopefully is addressed if I update firmware... may instead return it to the vendor I bought it from at CanJam. 

Thank again for your time testing yours.


----------



## Music Alchemist

m8o said:


> I returned to this this morning after it had been off 10hrs and was done charging.
> 
> As it is fully charged, I disconnected the charger before performing your test. When I did, it does work as designed. Volume orbs are the 3V violet we expect.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just tested it while charging. Line level is indeed violet.
  
 I guess I had done it the wrong way in the past, because I thought line level was light blue. (The manual says it's supposed to be light blue, but perhaps that's for an old version?)
  


> To set the output level to 3V ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue.


----------



## Layman1

I observed just now that this thread has been going since 2015, has had over 30'000 posts and over 2.5 million views.
 Astonishing, especially as I would imagine most urgent questions and quality reviews were all done in the first few months of release!
 Quite a testament to the product and Chord's input on here


----------



## theveterans

music alchemist said:


> Oh, I meant literally falling apart. The hinges are barely there anymore so I have to rest the screen against something behind it. Some of the keys don't work anymore so I have to use an external keyboard sometimes. And so on. Ironically, I have no fan issues anymore. The fan used to go crazy and it would overheat too easily. Now the fan seems to be broken since I never hear it anymore, yet it rarely overheats. Go figure. As far as performance goes, I'm happy enough with it.


 
  
 Dang. Well at least that won't happen on my surface pro 3 that I bought in Oct 2014 since the peripherals are separate from the body. I just use it as a desktop these days though.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> Oh, I meant literally falling apart. The hinges are barely there anymore so I have to rest the screen against something behind it. Some of the keys don't work anymore so I have to use an external keyboard sometimes. And so on. Ironically, I have no fan issues anymore. The fan used to go crazy and it would overheat too easily. Now the fan seems to be broken since I never hear it anymore, yet it rarely overheats. Go figure. As far as performance goes, I'm happy enough with it.


 
 Oh, I agree with you. We had her M11x rebuilt twice under warranty. The weakest part is the LCD hinge design.


----------



## maxh22

m8o said:


> I returned to this this morning after it had been off 10hrs and was done charging.
> 
> As it is fully charged, I disconnected the charger before performing your test. When I did, it does work as designed. Volume orbs are the 3V violet we expect.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That is weird. Would you mind recording this phenomenon so we could all see? I just tested my Mojo with and without the charger plugged in and it is violet as it should be.


----------



## m8o

maxh22 said:


> That is weird. Would you mind recording this phenomenon so we could all see? I just tested my Mojo with and without the charger plugged in and it is violet as it should be.


 

Indeed. I Was thinking of doing that too. Perhaps tonight. I will have to run shortly.

I am using a 2.1 amp capable charger here. I don't have a 1 amp one here but I do where I'll be later. My curiosity is piqued as to whether that could be at fault.


----------



## miketlse

layman1 said:


> I observed just now that this thread has been going since 2015, has had over 30'000 posts and over 2.5 million views.
> Astonishing, especially as I would imagine most urgent questions and quality reviews were all done in the first few months of release!
> Quite a testament to the product and Chord's input on here


 
  
 This number of posts, containing so much user feedback, has enabled a comprehensive knowledge base to the constructed in post #3. It is true that many urgent questions were answered during the early months, many related to the best cables to buy, or how to set up your phone to output bitperfect signals to mojo. However over time new questions emerge, such as currently how to feed MQA to the Mojo, and I expect that in the next few months there will be a lot of new questions related to the best apps to control the Poly.
  
 This thread also benefits from the fact that it is followed by  @Mojo ideas and @Rob Watts who try and provide product feedback/support when appropriate.
  
 Many posters have been here since the early days, so the thread does also serve a semi-social function as well.


----------



## flyte3333

jarnopp said:


> em2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks heaps Rob. What's the formula to work out 1db down = max Vrms ?
> ...




Hi thanks, I had seen that but that's related to headphones specifically. I was asking Rob about using it as a Dac only, in line out mode.

So the formula that tells you X clicks down from preset 3 Vrms gives you max Y Vrms - only as line level out mode.

Cheers


Sent from my Blackberry DTEK50 using Tapatalk


----------



## miketlse

em2016 said:


> Hi thanks, I had seen that but that's related to headphones specifically. I was asking Rob about using it as a Dac only, in line out mode.
> 
> So the formula that tells you X clicks down from preset 3 Vrms gives you max Y Vrms - only as line level out mode.
> 
> ...


 
 Why would it make any difference if you connect headphones or a pre-amp?
  
 If the spreadsheet calculates the output voltage, then surely that voltage is the same, regardless of whether you connect to headphones or a pre-amp.


----------



## x RELIC x

em2016 said:


> Hi thanks, I had seen that but that's related to headphones specifically. I was asking Rob about using it *as a Dac only, in line out mode*.
> 
> So the formula that tells you X clicks down from preset 3 Vrms gives you max Y Vrms - *only as line level out mode.*
> 
> ...




'Line level out mode' is nothing more than a volume preset. Nothing is internally changed and no seperate headphone amp is bypassed. There is none. The Mojo outputs 100% of the time essentially through the DAC's line out. You can read the specifics in the third post of the thread.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Alright, Chord freaks: I added a Head Gear page for the Hugo 2.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-hugo-2
  
 This is where you can add it to your lists (like clicking the Want It button for now) and publish reviews later.


----------



## flyte3333

miketlse said:


> Why would it make any difference if you connect headphones or a pre-amp?
> 
> If the spreadsheet calculates the output voltage, then surely that voltage is the same, regardless of whether you connect to headphones or a pre-amp.


 
  
 Hi,.
  
 I think my question has caused confusion (my fault).
  
 I want to know, for number of clicks below 3  Vrms line out preset, what is the max output voltage.
  
 0 clicks down = 3 Vrms
 1 click down = 2.67 Vrms output voltage (which Rob just mentioned. I hadn't seen this in the 3rd post?)
 2 clicks down = 2.38 Vrms out voltage
 3 clicks down = 2.1 Vrms (mentioned a couple times in this thread)
 4 clicks down = 1.9 Vrms mentioned plenty of times in this thread of course
  
 Is there a table that shows all the output voltages for 5 clicks down, 6 clicks down etc etc, all the way to 68 clicks down?
  
 I understand a click down is 1db down but how does that correlate to the output voltages? Is there a formula or have I missed this table in the 3rd post? The spreadsheet I am looking at doesn't have this.
  
 Many thanks in advance


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I'm lost on what the need is for changing the voltages as Line-Out mean. Do certain Amps/Pre-Amps need certain voltages to operate properly? Sorry for the newb question.


----------



## flyte3333

waytoocrazy said:


> I'm lost on what the need is for changing the voltages as Line-Out mean. Do certain Amps/Pre-Amps need certain voltages to operate properly? Sorry for the newb question.


 
 Hi, good question, yes some preamps can go into distortion if voltage coming in is too high.
  
 I'm waiting for the manufacturer to get back to me for the recommended input voltage for my integrated (PrimaLuna Dialogue Prem HP).
  
 But in parallel I was wanting to know the various output voltages for the Mojo so I can get it in the range, when PrimaLuna get back to me.
  
 Having said that, 4 clicks down is already below the common 2Vrms that's been normal for a long time with CD players and other transports.
  
 But I was still interested, just out of curiosity, what are the various output voltages even lower than 4 clicks down. The formula or even a table if there is one.
  
 Apologies if this table exists and I've missed it 
  
 I doubt even the 3V rms will be an issue for my preamp but it's always good to check with your manufacturer. There may be a recommended range. No harm done in check.
  
 Did I mention this Mojo is insane value for money as a Dac ?


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> I'm lost on what the need is for changing the voltages as Line-Out mean. Do certain Amps/Pre-Amps need certain voltages to operate properly? Sorry for the newb question.




Yes, as was just mentioned some amps can't handle a 3Vrms input.

In fact, recently in the Abyss thread a user thought his headphones were faulty when in fact the amp was clipping with Mojo's 3Vrms line level volume preset. The solution was to lower the Mojo 4 clicks to 1.9Vrms instead of returning the headphones.

As always, take caution as this will now remember the volume setting and your sensitive headphones/IEMs, and your ears, will not appreciate it if you plug them directly to the Mojo with these high volume settings.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

@m80 I've had 2 different 'newer coded version' Mojos, and they both do the same as yours, i.e. won't reset to 3v line level if charger cable is plugged in.
  
 Assuming my 2 units were are typical (whilst they were both newer coded types, the serials were pretty far apart), Something is definitely different in the power management of the newer units:
  
 1. They hiss if left plugged in.
 2. They auto power off if you're connected via Optical (but not USB).
 3. They won't reset to line level if charger is plugged in.


----------



## xeroian

music alchemist said:


> Alright, Chord freaks: I added a Head Gear page for the Hugo 2.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-hugo-2
> 
> This is where you can add it to your lists (like clicking the Want It button for now) and publish reviews later.




Why do we need another thread when we already have:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread/


----------



## jarnopp

em2016 said:


> Hi, good question, yes some preamps can go into distortion if voltage coming in is too high.
> 
> I'm waiting for the manufacturer to get back to me for the recommended input voltage for my integrated (PrimaLuna Dialogue Prem HP).
> 
> ...



Ok. I think you can use this chart for what you want.
http://www.technicalaudio.com/reading/handydB.html

Let's call line out 0dB, which has a voltage multiplier of 1.0. That is 3V. At 3 clicks down (-3dB) has a multiplier of .708, so 3*.708=2.124V.


----------



## flyte3333

jarnopp said:


> Ok. I think you can use this chart for what you want.
> http://www.technicalaudio.com/reading/handydB.html
> 
> Let's call line out 0dB, which has a voltage multiplier of 1.0. That is 3V. At 3 clicks down (-3dB) has a multiplier of .708, so 3*.708=2.124V.


 
 Hi, thanks, I think we're getting closer.
  
 How does that table work for 2 clicks? Rob mentioned 2 clicks down (-2db) results in max Vrms = 2.38 Vrms output
  
 It doesn't work for me using that table 
  
*EDIT : Scratch that. It does work ! *
  
*For 2 clicks down: 3 * 0.794 = 2.382 Vrms*
  
*Should this table be linked to the 3rd post. I don't think there's enough info in the 3rd post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just kidding*
  
*THANK YOU !*


----------



## inertianinja

Is there any difference between the first and later production runs of these?

I was looking into buying a used one, but I was told it was "from one of the early production runs" and I don't know whether that should be a deal breaker


----------



## m8o

bulbsofpassion said:


> @m80 I've had 2 different 'newer coded version' Mojos, and they both do the same as yours, i.e. won't reset to 3v line level if charger cable is plugged in.
> 
> Assuming my 2 units were are typical (whilst they were both newer coded types, the serials were pretty far apart), Something is definitely different in the power management of the newer units:
> 
> ...




Big thank you. It appeased any concern I had of having a 'bum unit'. 

I can live with all of it but not thrilled learning of #1. At least I haven't heard it.

P.s. @maxh22 as above confirms this behavior is not unique to my unit but is the behavior of all [most?] new units, I won't be making a video of it.

P.p.s. @Mojo ideas
 and @Rob Watts ... is this anything that needs to be addressed?


----------



## Music Alchemist

xeroian said:


> Why do we need another thread when we already have:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread/


 
  
 Click the link. It's not a thread; it's the product page where the reviews are. Here's the one for the Mojo:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo


----------



## Chris1975

Experimented with a Mojo + Cayin C5 combo recently, to the DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm and the AKG K7XX:
  

  
  
 Yes, I know. The elastic band, the protective wrapping around the Cayin, and the Fiio X3 screen protector look _awful_, but this was only an experiment. And the results:
  
 Unless you want to _significantly_ reduce the sound quality produced by the Mojo alone, you have to ensure that the Cayin does as little of the work as possible. So, it is necessary to set the output volume of the Mojo to match the Cayin, i.e. you would be able to swap the headphones from the Mojo to the Cayin with no sound level change. This means the Mojo controls the volume output. For my AKG 7XXs this means putting the Cayin on high gain, set around 3 on the volume control knob. _If this is *not* done, then the result is as follows:_
  

The Mojo+Cayin will sound like one is listening to the music from a distance, with less breadth and detail.
The Mojo alone sounds like sitting in the music itself and is _considerably _better.
  
 But if the sound level output from the Mojo matches the Cayin, then the quality decay between the two is reduced. The result is
  

The Mojo+Cayin without the extra bass turned off has less detail (but only if one is listening closely) across the spectrum and less of a punch in the bass. But it isn't half as bad as when you let the Cayin do the work of significant sound level amplification. The Mojo alone still has greater detail and clarity, as you would expect. 
But turn the Cayin bass gain on in this Mojo+Cayin bundle and a) you hear even less detail in the mids and highs. The extra bass - what is the technical term? - pushes into or, better, over, the mids and highs subduing the clarity the Mojo generates. But b) you do get a considerably greater  punch and depth in the bass (obviously) with _relatively_ little degradation from the Mojo to the Cayin. 
  
 In other words, my tests suggest that adding another (cheaper amp with bass extension or some other sound signature) will not improve the Mojo. However, for a certain music genre, where even more bass is desirable, and a (slight but noticeable) decay in sound quality is not an issue, bundle them up!


----------



## Pandaclocker

mpickup said:


> Due to poor planning... I am using my Audioquest Cinnamon cable to charge the Mojo!   Muh hah hah!    Greatly improved topped-off-ed-ness...
> 
> (But it is a beautifully made cable.  And I am using a nice Audioquest optical cable for the music!)


 
  
 So you're saying that charging the Mojo with an Audioquest Cinnamon cable instead of a 'generic' usb cable makes the Mojo sound better "Greatly improved topped-off-ed-ness..." ??

 For f'cking real? Troll? Placebo?


----------



## GreenBow

lycosa777 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered an Anker charger. This one. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Charger-Anker-4-Port-PowerPort-Interchangeable/dp/B01MXXOQTE
> ...


 
  
 Yep sounds wise. I just re-checked the item I bought on Amazon.
  
 The seller is AnkerDirect. They have 49,000 sales and 100% feedback over the last twelve months.
  
 Their contact details are the same as the contact details Anker have on their own website. I guess pretty much it must be a genuine Anker.
  
  
 I bought because it for one feature actually though. It's a Lite charger. Meaning I think it has less current per line. It's only 27W over four ports; which averages to 1.3A per port. However it would be reasonable to expect it could provide more than 1.3A if only one port in use. Other Anker chargers work that way.
  
 Whatever though, I doubt it will be as high a current output as 2.4A. That is the norm for regular Anker chargers. This was the deliberate choice I made. Since the Mojo stipulates a 1A charger on the Chord website and manual. I figured get as close as possible to that. If it pulls 1.5A I would be very happy.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

greenbow said:


> Yep sounds wise. I just re-checked the item I bought on Amazon.
> 
> The seller is AnkerDirect. They have 49,000 sales and 100% feedback over the last twelve months.
> 
> ...


 

 Please keep in mind more than half of the reviewers are not purchasers.  They received the item (s) for free or for .01
  
 This is a regular practice at Amazon.  
  
 When a reviewer posts something less than 5 stars, the reviewer is harassed.  One such email said _'I see your negative review.  Are you not my friend?  Have I offended you, my friend?   I am a single mother and will lose my job...'_
  
  If the reviewer still does not change his or her review, the reviewer is dropped.  
  
 This does not mean it is not a good product; it means one might want to be discerning and read the "verified purchase" reviews.  Then, with verified purchase reviews, take note of any similarities in the language, as someone from the company with multiple accounts. 
  
 It is common. 
  
 Amazon has taken steps to eliminate this, but the companies (mostly China) contact the reviewer off site, and put the funds in their PayPal account first, and then the purchase is made.  
  
 It is most common in electronics.


----------



## GreenBow

@Peter Hyatt That's not really the point I was making though was it. I was trying to determine if a charger I bought was a genuine Anker. It appears very likely that the seller on Amazon is Anker. As I said in the quotes I quoted, I was wondering if it was a genuine Anker charge. This is because it doesn't show on the Anker website, and it has barely any internet coverage.
  
 The Model I bought is Anker PowerPort 4 Lite
 model: A2402
  
 Since it seems like that is Anker then I am sure it's a genuine item. Meaning I can go ahead an open it and use it.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

greenbow said:


> @Peter Hyatt That's not really the point I was making though was it. I was trying to determine if a charger I bought was a genuine Anker. It appears very likely that the seller on Amazon is Anker. As I said in the quotes I quoted, I was wondering if it was a genuine Anker charge. This is because it doesn't show on the Anker website, and it has barely any internet coverage.
> 
> The Model I bought is Anker PowerPort 4 Lite
> model: A2402
> ...


 

 @GreenBow 
  
   
  
 My point was just a friendly caveat to fellow head-fi posters to use discernment.  
  
  I wrote about the item's reviews; not about the seller.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

EXCITED! Just waiting for the unit to charge... then I'll start testing.

  
 Questions:
 1. How do you clean your balls? (lol... just a normal rag? Windex wipes?)
 2. Does the Mojo require break-in?


----------



## krismusic

guido said:


> in the link where it says "write up"



Doh! Thanks. Interesting write up.


----------



## maxh22

waytoocrazy said:


> EXCITED! Just waiting for the unit to charge... then I'll start testing.
> 
> 
> Questions:
> ...


 
 1.  Mojo's balls don't usually get dirty under normal circumstances but a little bit of water and a towl or isopropyl alcohol will do the trick.
  
 2.  Mojo sounds its best after a 10 minute warmup but sounds 95% as good right from boot.  Since Mojo is a very efficent design it doesn't require any form of break-in; however Rob and many users advocate brain burnin as you get to know the unit.
  
 Enjoy your new Mojo!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

maxh22 said:


> 1.  Mojo's balls don't usually get dirty under normal circumstances but a little bit of water and a towl or isopropyl alcohol will do the trick.
> 
> 2.  Mojo sounds its best after a 10 minute warmup but sounds 95% as good right from boot.  Since Mojo is a very efficent design it doesn't require any form of break-in; however Rob and many users advocate brain burnin as you get to know the unit.
> 
> Enjoy your new Mojo!


 
 Thanks. I only did a "quick" listen and I found it to sound better than my LG V20 (haven't tried it against the Audeze Deckard), but I can definitely tell greater "power" and increased soundstage immediately. Though, I don't see the large upgrade in performance over the V20. I realize it is way too early in testing to say that with certainty, but will continue testing. So far though, I like it...and it does drive the LCD-2F. I don't see a need to add on an external amp at this time.


----------



## maxh22

waytoocrazy said:


> Thanks. I only did a "quick" listen and I found it to sound better than my LG V20 (haven't tried it against the Audeze Deckard), but I can definitely tell greater "power" and increased soundstage immediately. Though, I don't see the large upgrade in performance over the V20. I realize it is way too early in testing to say that with certainty, but will continue testing. So far though, I like it...and it does drive the LCD-2F. I don't see a need to add on an external amp at this time.


 
  
 I have a V20 too. I use it only on trains and as a backup incase something happens to my Mojo. 
  
 The V20 actually has a slightly wider soundtage then Mojo but Mojo has much better depth and three dimensionality. The V20 sounds flat when directly compared to Mojo playing live and well recorded recordings
  
 Give it some listening time and see what you think.


----------



## Music Alchemist

I was freaking out today. Thought something had suddenly gone wrong with my Mojo because I had to turn it up far higher than normal and it distorted badly...but it turns out the culprit was the inline volume control on the cable of one of my headphones that was turned down to nearly zero. XD


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Not sure how the Mojo works as a "Pre". I'm using a 3.5mm to RCA into my Rolls Active X-over. I had the controls set on it and was able to adjust volume with the Audeze Deckard. On the Mojo, I set to Line-Out and it has way too much Bass. The Deckard was balanced. I have to set the bass low via the Rolls now (where I did not have to touch it before). When I was running the Schiit Modi 2 Uber, I didn't have to touch the controls (other than volume) either. What 'am I doing wrong on the Mojo? I've already pulled the Deckard out of the chain to post in the For Sale forum, just concerned about this issue. Should I be lowering the voltage out from the Modi?


----------



## miketlse

waytoocrazy said:


> Not sure how the Mojo works as a "Pre". I'm using a 3.5mm to RCA into my Rolls Active X-over. I had the controls set on it and was able to adjust volume with the Audeze Deckard. On the Mojo, I set to Line-Out and it has way too much Bass. The Deckard was balanced. I have to set the bass low via the Rolls now (where I did not have to touch it before). When I was running the Schiit Modi 2 Uber, I didn't have to touch the controls (other than volume) either. What 'am I doing wrong on the Mojo? I've already pulled the Deckard out of the chain to post in the For Sale forum, just concerned about this issue. Should I be lowering the voltage out from the Modi?


 
  
 The Mojo is bass neutral, so either your source is boosting the bass, or your amp is.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

miketlse said:


> The Mojo is bass neutral, so either your source is boosting the bass, or your amp is.


 
 I don't have any "tone" controls to set via Windows 10 for the driver on the Mojo (at least not that I've seen). 

 ^- These are the settings when I had the Modi2U and the Deckard feeding the X-over.
  

 ^- These are the settings after I replaced the Deckard for the Mojo.  
  
 So my question is, what would have changed? The only thing that I can think of is that the other devices were probably bass deficient and I had to turn the Low Level knob up to 5db and on the Mojo I have to turn it down to 3db? I'm still playing with the High level gain to see where that needs to settle in though.


----------



## x RELIC x

WayTooCrazy, have you tried clicking the volume of the Mojo down 4 clicks to output 1.9Vrms? Same output sound quality, lower output Vrms. You may be feeding a signal that's too hot with the 3Vrms line level volume preset.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

x relic x said:


> @WayTooCrazy, have you tried clicking the volume of the Mojo down 4 clicks to output 1.9Vrms? Same output sound quality, lower output Vrms. You may be feeding a signal that's too hot with the 3Vrms line level volume preset.


 
 I hadn't, but that was my question. I'm trying that now.  Thank you.  I had the "power" also plugged in and the signal wire at the same time (from the same USB powered hub. I heard something like "coil whine" coming from the Mojo. I unplugged the "power" wire and it went away. Is this normal?
  
 Edit: It didn't make a difference. I had still have to move the sub to 2-3db lower than where it was. If that is just how it is going to be, that is fine. I just want to make sure that it is ok.


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> I hadn't, but that was my question. I'm trying that now.  Thank you.  I had the "power" also plugged in and the signal wire at the same time (from the same USB powered hub.* I heard something like "coil whine" coming from the Mojo. I unplugged the "power" wire and it went away. Is this normal?*




Yes. Please read the battery and charging section in the third post of this thread.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

x relic x said:


> Yes. Please read the battery and charging section in the third post of this thread.


 
 Ok. Thanks again. I'll look through the FAQs section to see what else I can find.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

I'm experiencing an odd issue with my Mojo. On some occasions, touching the body causes it to shut down. Since this came up only during winters, my guess would be static on my fingers is somehow responsible. Is this to be expected?
  
 PS: Apologies for "touching the body" pun on V-Day.


----------



## hung031086

Just a noob question. Can you connect mojo to a PS4 controller ?


----------



## x RELIC x

hung031086 said:


> Just a noob question. Can you connect mojo to a PS4 controller ?




No, Mojo will only accept a digital input.


----------



## NPWS

hung031086 said:


> Just a noob question. Can you connect mojo to a PS4 controller ?


 
 yes, via optical/tosilink


----------



## x RELIC x

npws said:


> yes, via optical/tosilink




On the *controller*? 

Edit: Also be aware that the PS4 Slim removed the optical TOSlink connection from the console.


----------



## NPWS

x relic x said:


> npws said:
> 
> 
> > yes, via optical/tosilink
> ...


 
 ah yes, I'm sorry, mojo should be connected to optical behind ps4 old batch not slim one, not in the controller.


----------



## flyte3333

Hi Rob @Rob Watts
  
 I've read all the info about the reasons Toslink may have an advantage over the USB and SPDIF coax inputs for the Mojo (like galvanic isolation).
  
 But in terms of the simplest path from input to the Mojo's FPGA, does the Toslink have the most direct path of all the Mojo's inputs, i.e. just wire from the Toslink connector to the FPGA?
  
 Also, do you share the same concerns that companies like Roon, Sonore, Uptone Audio, Small Green Computer have with having powerful computers and wifi routers close to Dacs, *in terms of RF and EMI* and in particular the Mojo? Of course the metal housing helps with this. But have you found in your testing that having a powerful computer and/or a Wifi router right next to the Mojo had no effect on performance?
  
 Love the technology packed into this little thing. A true classic.
  
@ChordElectronics


----------



## Lycosa777

hung031086 said:


> Just a noob question. Can you connect mojo to a PS4 controller ?


 

 Nope. If you want to use the Mojo with your PS4, you can use the optical output at the back of the console.

 Edit - Ah page didnt load the previous responses. Never mind!


----------



## Rob Watts

em2016 said:


> Hi Rob @Rob Watts
> 
> I've read all the info about the reasons Toslink may have an advantage over the USB and SPDIF coax inputs for the Mojo (like galvanic isolation).
> 
> ...


 
 The various digital inputs go through the same modules within the FPGA so I would not worry about what is the simplest path.
  
 Sure Mojo will be sensitive to RF as all electronics are; but I have implemented large levels of RF filtering and decoupling within Mojo, with separate regulators and RF filters for each digital part. Most of the development listening tests on headphones was in my lab - this is an RF hell, with routers, many PC's and test equipment around. I can't say that I have heard a benefit when I listen in other RF quiet areas though.
  
 Rob


----------



## flyte3333

rob watts said:


> The various digital inputs go through the same modules within the FPGA so I would not worry about what is the simplest path.
> 
> Sure Mojo will be sensitive to RF as all electronics are; but I have implemented large levels of RF filtering and decoupling within Mojo, with separate regulators and RF filters for each digital part. Most of the development listening tests on headphones was in my lab - this is an RF hell, with routers, many PC's and test equipment around. I can't say that I have heard a benefit when I listen in other RF quiet areas though.
> 
> Rob


 
 Thanks Rob. Regarding the simplest path, I didn't mean within the FPGA. I meant the simplest path from the input to the FPGA. Is Toslink the simplest path to the FPGA? i.e. just wire from Toslink straight to the FPGA. As opposed to microUSB for example?


----------



## jarnopp

em2016 said:


> Thanks Rob. Regarding the simplest path, I didn't mean within the FPGA. I meant the simplest path from the input to the FPGA. Is Toslink the simplest path to the FPGA? i.e. just wire from Toslink straight to the FPGA. As opposed to microUSB for example?



See for yourself:
http://blog-imgs-89.fc2.com/f/i/x/fixerhpa/DSC_60482.jpg

Kinda hard to tell, huh?


----------



## mattmc1228

Hello,
 just a quick question...
 Can I run Tidal directly from my android device to the Chord Mojo?
 OR must I use the USB Audio Player App?
 I am running Android Nouget.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## psikey

mattmc1228 said:


> Hello,
> just a quick question...
> Can I run Tidal directly from my android device to the Chord Mojo?
> OR must I use the USB Audio Player App?
> ...


 
  
 You can run direct from Tidal via USB connection but Android will upscale audio 24/192 I think rather than 16/44 of the audio tracks. Only way currently to play Tidal Offline tracks.
  
 UAPP can only stream Tidal but will be bit perfect.


----------



## mattmc1228

Thanks for the quick response.
 Just so I am clear,
 When I was running my Samsung device, I believe it was marshmallow, I needed to run Tidal through the USB Audio Player pro to be able to even use Tidal.
 Something to do with the class 2 drivers??
  
 But now, I have a different phone running Nouget, so will the same apply? Must I run tidal through the USB app?
 OR can I run directly from my phone? W/O using the USB App.
  
 Thanks again,


----------



## SteveUK

mattmc1228 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> Just so I am clear,
> When I was running my Samsung device, I believe it was marshmallow, I needed to run Tidal through the USB Audio Player pro to be able to even use Tidal.
> Something to do with the class 2 drivers??
> ...


 
 You can run direct from the Tidal app if you so choose. As was mentioned, the android audio system will then upsample to 192 before passing on to the Mojo. UAPP avoids this when set to "bitperfect", but only for streaming, not locally stored.
  
 As far as I know, the only phones that don't do this are some Sony Xperia phones running 4.4.4 on which Sony put their own USB driver option to avoid the Android audio system. With this set on my Xperia Z3 Compact, the Mojo shows bitrate as "red" button from the Tidal app as well as UAPP.


----------



## mattmc1228

ok,
 so they have fixed the compatibility issue with running Nouget?


----------



## SteveUK

Certainly my Nexus 6P running Nougat works fine - Tidal app to Mojo (with Android upsampling), Tidal via UAPP to Mojo (without upsampling). The only issue is that UAPP doesn't release the USB port, so if you use that and then go to use something else like the Tidal app, you need to restart the Mojo.


----------



## maxh22

mattmc1228 said:


> ok,
> so they have fixed the compatibility issue with running Nouget?


 
 Everything works on Nouget just as it did on marshmellow what phone do you?


----------



## mattmc1228

I had tge s7 edge and had to use the uapp.
Could not go direct.

Now i have the lg v20 which is running a different os than the V20.


----------



## maxh22

mattmc1228 said:


> I had tge s7 edge and had to use the uapp.
> Could not go direct.
> 
> Now i have the lg v20 which is running a different os than the V20.


 
  
 V20 works with Mojo. I own a V20. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 You will be fine using either android natively or UAPP. Although UAPP does sound better.


----------



## mattmc1228

Good to know.
Is it worth the investment for the upgrade, since the v20 ahas a decent dac?
Also, what are you listeng with? (Iem, headphones?)


----------



## maxh22

mattmc1228 said:


> Good to know.
> Is it worth the investment for the upgrade, since the v20 ahas a decent dac?
> Also, what are you listeng with? (Iem, headphones?)


 
  
 The V20 and Mojo have a completely different tonal balance. Mojo is more resolving, musical, and smooth. I listed my headphone inventory on my profile so check that out if you're interested.


----------



## joshnor713

I have a V20 and Mojo too. While the V20 DAC is impressive for a phone, the Mojo's improvements are still discernible (and anyone telling you otherwise is in denial). If someone were looking at a $100-$200 DAC, I would say just use the V20; it's great for entry-level. It's detail is excellent, but sounds flat compared to the Mojo. Mojo has better dynamics, soundstage, and impact.


----------



## mattmc1228

What are you using as far as iem or cans?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Back in 2015 I drove a Yamaha HPH-MT220 with a Schiit Fulla DAC/amp. I was blown away by the impact and dynamics I got out of that headphone. With more aggressive music (like metal and hard-hitting electronic) it beat out any other headphone for me even though its overall sound quality can't compare to the best headphones.
  
 Recently I got another MT220 and am driving it from the Mojo. With most headphones, I love the Mojo...but although I still like it, the MT220 doesn't have nearly as much impact and dynamics from the Mojo as it did from the Fulla. The only reason I bought the MT220 again was for that exciting sound I used to have...and no longer do.
  
 So now I'm looking for an additional DAC/amp or amp to give me the most exciting sound. I might only use it with the MT220, though I'll test it with my other headphones.
  
 The problem is, if I get something other than the Fulla, I won't be replicating the sound I used to have, and it could be riskier. (Unless someone knows of something that would give my MT220 an even more exciting sound.)
  
 Any recommendations? I'd prefer to stay under $100 for this, but can go over if need be.
  
 Update: Bought @maxh22's Fulla!


----------



## joshnor713

mattmc1228 said:


> What are you using as far as iem or cans?


 
  
 I use SE846 and IE800 IEMs. Not a fan of on-the-head headphones.


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> Back in 2015 I drove a Yamaha HPH-MT220 with a Schiit Fulla DAC/amp. I was blown away by the impact and dynamics I got out of that headphone. With more aggressive music (like metal and hard-hitting electronic) it beat out any other headphone for me even though its overall sound quality can't compare to the best headphones.
> 
> Recently I got another MT220 and am driving it from the Mojo. With most headphones, I love the Mojo...but although I still like it, the MT220 doesn't have nearly as much impact and dynamics from the Mojo as it did from the Fulla. The only reason I bought the MT220 again was for that exciting sound I used to have...and no longer do.
> 
> ...


 
 Gotta agree with you that Fulla has hard hitting bass that is super enjoyable and very fun. I actually still have mine tucked away in my drawer. Unfortunately, it has other problems that bother me. One of which is a high noise floor that doesn't go away regardless of what source or isolater/reclocker you use.


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> Gotta agree with you that Fulla has hard hitting bass that is super enjoyable and very fun. I actually still have mine tucked away in my drawer. Unfortunately, it has other problems that bother me. One of which is a high noise floor that doesn't go away regardless of what source or isolater/reclocker you use.


 
  
 (I meant impact in other areas too.)
  
 I'm gonna PM you!


----------



## mattmc1228

Its funny you say that.
 I have had the 846's on a couple of occasions really liked them, but this hobby is addicting.
 I have just acquired a pair of the IE800's (ebay for $200) Sent them to Sennheiser to check for authenticity (no charge) and they ended up being 100% authentic. (lucky me)
 I bought at the same time IE 80's for $81.00 sent them to Sennheiser, and they were fake. Was able to get refund from seller.
 Anyway, I am listening to the IE800's through the V20 and sound really good. But I also wanted to mention to you that I recently purchased the Astell & Kern XB10 DAC/AMP which has the APTX HD.
 So this matches up perfect with the V20, as you know this also is one of the only phones that have the APTX HD.
  
 Soundstage is amazing with this set up.
  
 What are your thoughts of the 2 iem's you have with the V20 with and w/o using the Mojo.?


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> (I meant impact in other areas too.)
> 
> I'm gonna PM you!




After doing many comparisons I'm not hearing this big lack of impact in metal. Makes me even more happy and content with mojo, I can't fault it.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> After doing many comparisons I'm not hearing this big lack of impact in metal. Makes me even more happy and content with mojo, I can't fault it.


 
  
 Compared with what, though? I was talking about comparing the MT220 from the Fulla and Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Compared with what, though? I was talking about comparing the MT220 from the Fulla and Mojo.


Hugo, mojo, Modi multibit, audeze deckared, fiio Q5.


----------



## Deftone

They all have their differences but impact isn't the issue for me.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> Hugo, mojo, Modi multibit, audeze deckared, fiio Q5.


 
  
 Which headphones?
  
 The MT220 has _way_ stronger impact and dynamics from the Fulla than the Mojo. (However, I am not using the same MT220, so that's another potential factor.)


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Which headphones?
> 
> The MT220 has _way_ stronger impact and dynamics from the Fulla than the Mojo. (However, I am not using the same MT220, so that's another potential factor.)




Hd650, akgk612, lcd3, fostex Th900.


----------



## Deftone

If was really bothered about impact and slam I'd be using quality speakers instead. I think that's the way to go.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> If was really bothered about impact and slam I'd be using quality speakers instead. I think that's the way to go.


 
  
 All I'm saying is that with the MT220, I got plenty of that aspect of sound with the Fulla, whereas it's missing with the Mojo for these particular headphones. I'm not interested in speakers, since I prefer headphones.


----------



## Deftone

You could buy a used fulla and get the exact same sound your missing, that might be better than buying something else blind around the same price.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> You could buy a used fulla and get the exact same sound your missing, that might be better than buying something else blind around the same price.


 
  
 I actually did just that. (See the edit of my original post.)


----------



## flyte3333

jarnopp said:


> em2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Rob. Regarding the simplest path, I didn't mean within the FPGA. I meant the simplest path from the input to the FPGA. Is Toslink the simplest path to the FPGA? i.e. just wire from Toslink straight to the FPGA. As opposed to microUSB for example?
> ...


 

 Ha I had already seen that. While it doesn't look like it's just wire from Toskink to FPGA, the path does look simpler than the microUSB path. But I'm definitely no expert. Was hoping Rob could help with that one @Rob Watts

 Sent from my Blackberry DTEK50 using Tapatalk


----------



## almarti

mattmc1228 said:


> I had tge s7 edge and had to use the uapp.
> Could not go direct.
> 
> Now i have the lg v20 which is running a different os than the V20.




Which USB C cable to Micro USB works with OnePlus 3? Thanks


----------



## howdy

Finally comparing these 2. I have to say I can definitely tell the difference between the Mojo and the Hugo.


----------



## headfry

Looking forward to your impressions on how they compare (if you're OK
 to provide them at some point) ....love my Mojo!


----------



## canali

howdy said:


> Finally comparing these 2. I have to say I can definitely tell the difference between the Mojo and the Hugo.


 
  
 and quite frankly you'd really expect such, given the Hugo is almost 3x the price.


----------



## WCDchee

headfry said:


> Looking forward to your impressions on how they compare (if you're OK
> to provide them at some point) ....love my Mojo!




Hugo's much more open, airy, impactful and authoritative to my ears. In terms of raw resolution though pretty close.


----------



## jmills8

canali said:


> and quite frankly you'd really expect such, given the Hugo is almost 3x the price.


Ill pay 4x and be happier.


----------



## howdy

jmills8 said:


> Ill pay 4x and be happier.



Happiness is priceless.


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> *Happiness is priceless*.




This!!

Exactly why I acquired the DAVE after enjoying the Mojo so much. Worth it (for me).


----------



## Dobrescu George

jmills8 said:


> Ill pay 4x and be happier.


 
  


howdy said:


> Happiness is priceless.


 
  
 Mood alters the music you hear more than anything else! Always stay happy and grateful for what you own and have and enjoy it to the max! 
  
  


x relic x said:


> This!!
> 
> Exactly why I acquired the DAVE after enjoying the Mojo so much. Worth it (for me).


 
  
 I hope that you're totally glad with it!


----------



## Bengkia369

Does Mojo have good synergy with Fitear Tg334?


----------



## Rob Watts

em2016 said:


> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> > The various digital inputs go through the same modules within the FPGA so I would not worry about what is the simplest path.
> ...


 
 I used to get problems (over 3 years ago now)  with the USB decoder chip in that RF noise as the decoder was functioning would change the sound quality. Now I always power the decoder separately with it's own regulator and RF filter; indeed all digital inputs are treated separately; so don't worry about it, it is a problem that has already been solved.
  
 Rob


----------



## flyte3333

rob watts said:


> I used to get problems (over 3 years ago now)  with the USB decoder chip in that RF noise as the decoder was functioning would change the sound quality. Now I always power the decoder separately with it's own regulator and RF filter; indeed all digital inputs are treated separately; so don't worry about it, it is a problem that has already been solved.
> 
> Rob


 
 Thanks Rob. Time for me to sit back, relax and enjoy the music. Very much appreciate your technical insights.


----------



## iAudio365

Just wondering if nyone can help me.

I got my chord mojo this morning, when I turn it on, the 3 lights come on then the power button light turns off but the volume up down button lights stay on.

Is that normal? 

Also It has been on charge all day 7 hours so far, I've been charging it why its turned off, when I got home from work just now, I noticed the little light below the charge port wasn't on, when i turned my mojo on it turned blue, did my mojo stop charging at some point? Shouldn't that little light stay on all the way till it turns green? (I think green is the colour indicating it's fully charged) 

Is all that normal?


----------



## Music Alchemist

iaudio365 said:


> Just wondering if nyone can help me.
> 
> I got my chord mojo this morning, when I turn it on, the 3 lights come on then the power button light turns off but the volume up down button lights stay on.
> 
> ...


 
  
 All that is normal. When it's done charging, the bright light turns off. When you turn it on when it's fully charged, it's blue, then gradually goes down to green, yellow, and red. The power light should be red when you've connected it and are playing 44.1 kHz music.


----------



## x RELIC x

iaudio365 said:


> Just wondering if nyone can help me.
> 
> I got my chord mojo this morning, when I turn it on, the 3 lights come on then the power button light turns off but the volume up down button lights stay on.
> 
> ...




When the Mojo is powered down the battery indicator light is either white, or off. It does not change color when the unit is off and charging. When the unit is on it will display blue as the highest charge, then green at about 70%, then yellow at about 30%, then red at about 10% then blinking red (head for the charger quick when blinking red).

You need a minimum of 1A charger. If the charging light is blinking when powered off and charging then the charger is not delivering 1A of current.

The sampling rate ball will go dark if there is no input detected to the Mojo. How are you connecting your source?


----------



## iAudio365

x relic x said:


> When the Mojo is powered down the battery indicator light is either white, or off. It does not change color when the unit is off and charging. When the unit is on it will display blue as the highest charge, then green at about 70%, then yellow at about 30%, then red at about 10% then blinking red (head for the charger quick when blinking red).
> 
> You need a minimum of 1A charger. If the charging light is blinking when powered off and charging then the charger is not delivering 1A of current.
> 
> The sampling rate ball will go dark if there is no input detected to the Mojo. How are you connecting your source?




Ok so my light was blue so it was fully charged, I have built in USB wall sockets so it gives it the full voltage for charging.

I'm using a AudioQuest Forest micro USB charger.

Now I am just using that same charger connected to my pc as thats where it will now stay untill I take it away with me, but it will primarily be used for my desktop pc only.

I originally did the full charge through my usb wall socket though using the cable mentioned above.


----------



## x RELIC x

iAudio365, you mentioned the sampling rate ball (next to the volume balls) was dark. Do you have it working now when connected to your source?


----------



## iAudio365

x relic x said:


> iAudio365, you mentioned the sampling rate ball (next to the volume balls) was dark. Do you have it working now when connected to your source?




Yes it all seems to be working now, it wasn't dark it would light up when switched on and charging only not connected to any other cable except the cable i was charging it with but then that power button light would go out.

As soon as I hooked it up to my pc via an optical cable and usb for the charging from my pc and downloaded all the drivers etc its now working as intended from what i could tell. 

I ran some music through it using my fostex trp50 mk3s and jesus it sounds amazing.

Can only imaging what it will sound like on my Ether Flows when I get them back from being upgraded (to the flow) 

I'm just now tossing up if buying a cavalli liquid carbon is even worth it as an amp ad on now...


----------



## x RELIC x

iaudio365 said:


> Yes it all seems to be working now, it wasn't dark it would light up when switched on and charging only not connected to any other cable except the cable i was charging it with but then that power button light would go out.
> 
> As soon as I hooked it up to my pc via an optical cable and usb for the charging from my pc and downloaded all the drivers etc its now working as intended from what i could tell.
> 
> ...




Yeah, the sampling rate indicator will go dark if nothing is connected to the inputs, but come on when it sees an input signal. Glad you're enjoying it. 

I can tell you the ETHER Flow sounds fantastic with the Mojo, at least to my ears it does, and the Mojo easily drives them. I also had the Liquid Carbon before I upgraded to the Liquid Gold. While the Liquid Carbon is a very nice sounding amp I find it's less transparent than the Mojo alone and more or less adds its own coloration to the mix (adding any component in any chain will reduce transparency). When I was in the mood for the Cavalli sound I would use the Liquid Carbon, but most of the time I just plugged straight in to the Mojo.


----------



## iAudio365

x relic x said:


> Yeah, the sampling rate indicator will go dark if nothing is connected to the inputs, but come on when it sees an input signal. Glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> I can tell you the ETHER Flow sounds fantastic with the Mojo, at least to my ears it does, and the Mojo easily drives them. I also had the Liquid Carbon before I upgraded to the Liquid Gold. While the Liquid Carbon is a very nice sounding amp I find it's less transparent than the Mojo alone and more or less adds its own coloration to the mix (adding any component in any chain will reduce transparency). When I was in the mood for the Cavalli sound I would use the Liquid Carbon, but most of the time I just plugged straight in to the Mojo.




Yeh think I'm gonna pass on the cavalli. Maybe hahhaa.

However, I will 100% get the liquid spark, I'm just waiting for the guy to get back to me with the pre order info.

Having something I run both on my desktop taking up very minimal space and I can take on the go when needed is something I will not pass up from such a high end brand. 

The carbon whilst soooo tempting, I just can't see me caring about the additional sound it adds enough to spend over 1000 AU$ + after shipping and taxes etc are applied to justify it.

The mojo is just out of this world. Incredible.

But I'm also bloody hopeless and probably buy the carbon anyway because I'm a sucker for different house sounds. I dunno.

Usually when i can't make my mind up on something I tend to just pass. But mojo was a no brainer.


----------



## x RELIC x

iaudio365 said:


> Yeh think I'm gonna pass on the cavalli. Maybe hahhaa.
> 
> However, I will 100% get the liquid spark, I'm just waiting for the guy to get back to me with the pre order info.
> 
> ...




I just read in the Liquid Carbon thread that you have the ETHER C(1.1), not the open ETHER. If you're upgrading to the Flow C version then the Cavalli gear adds some nice synergy as the C is brighter than the open Flow, which has more weight to the sound (I own both). That said the Mojo sounds fine to me with the Flow C as well.


----------



## iAudio365

x relic x said:


> I just read in the Liquid Carbon thread that you have the ETHER C(1.1), not the open ETHER. If you're upgrading to the Flow C version then the Cavalli gear adds some nice synergy as the C is brighter than the open Flow, which has more weight to the sound (I own both). That said the Mojo sounds fine to me with the Flow C as well.




I'm actually just upgrading to the flow (open) from the c 1.1. 

I got AEON's for my closed set option that I just pre ordered a few days ago now. I wanted to mix it up a bit, i have heard that the LC is great with the flows as well. But as I say I'm at a cross roads on sepnding the additional cash on the LC being that my experience so far with the mojo has just been amazing, I'm finding it hard to think things can sound even better haha. 

Like i have the cash ready to go. But in honestly I have since heard of the Liquid Spark, again this makes me not want to go with LC as apparently from what I have been told it sounds just as good as the LC, is actually portable as in pocket size and is available for pre order for 500$,

Can you see where I'm at? Making these decissions isn't easy haha! I dont have massive desk space, but can easy fit most amps but I like it clean, and the portability of the Liquid Spark as well as something not taking up tons of space on my desk is very appealing. 

Ahhhh so hard. Maybe I buy both, maybe just one, but then need to spend additional $$$ on balanced cables etc etc. the list goes on.

As you can see I am a very confused man hahaha


----------



## tpms63

I don't know if anyone post this already. Anyway I do a test for different combination of iOS 10.3 beta iPhone and cable with Mojo.
  
 iPhone 5: iOS 10.3 Beta 2
 iPhone 5s: iOS 10.3 Beta 2
  
 using different cable to connect to mojo
  
 1. iPhone 5 -> Apple CCK -> usb cable/mojo adapter module -> mojo : working fine
 2. iPhone 5 -> Apple CCK USB3 -> usb cable -> mojo : working fine
 3. iPhone 5 -> Fiio L19 Cable -> mojo : working fine
  
 4. iPhone 5s -> Apple CCK -> usb cable/mojo adapter module -> mojo : not working, no light
 5. iPhone 5s -> Apple CCK USB3 -> usb cable -> mojo : working fine
 6. iPhone 5s -> Fiio L19 Cable -> mojo : working fine
  
 I think currently the connection issue comes from Apple CCK (old model).
 If you only have iPhone 5s with Apple CCK, you might want to consider using another cable or not to upgrade to iOS 10.3 beta.
  
 My iPhone 6s is still on iOS 10.2.1. I might try this test on my 6s once 10.3 beta 3 is out.


----------



## guido

I am really having a problem with a Fiio L19 cable and an iPhone 6...
  
 Sometimes it works with the Mojo...often it doesn't...no matter what sequence of switching on, connecting cable etc I try I cannot get the Mojo to lock onto the digital signal.
  
 Anyone have any idea what I can do?


----------



## AndrewH13

iaudio365 said:


> I'm actually just upgrading to the flow (open) from the c 1.1.
> 
> I got AEON's for my closed set option that I just pre ordered a few days ago now. I wanted to mix it up a bit, i have heard that the LC is great with the flows as well. But as I say I'm at a cross roads on sepnding the additional cash on the LC being that my experience so far with the mojo has just been amazing, I'm finding it hard to think things can sound even better haha.
> 
> ...




With headphones of that quality, you really should invest in a Hugo rather than an amp . Big increase of airiness and treble extension over the already good Mojo.


----------



## AndrewH13

guido said:


> I am really having a problem with a Fiio L19 cable and an iPhone 6...
> 
> Sometimes it works with the Mojo...often it doesn't...no matter what sequence of switching on, connecting cable etc I try I cannot get the Mojo to lock onto the digital signal.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I can do?




You might not like this answer, but a £300 Fiio feeding the Mojo would just let you enjoy the music . And save battery on your phone.


----------



## guido

andrewh13 said:


> You might not like this answer, but a £300 Fiio feeding the Mojo would just let you enjoy the music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 but would not stream Tidal


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> I actually did just that. (See the edit of my original post.)


would like to hear your Impression of fulla vs mojo when you get it


----------



## canali

guys i'm trying to figure out if i'm having issues with my cck cable or mojo or ipod or onkyo hf app
 .
 i have the onkyo hf app for high res files (24/192) on my ipod touch....so the mojo should show as blue when i'm playing such files.
 but it's no longer....any site where i can try certain songs to test it?
  
 it used to show as blue when i played 24/192 files...and intermittedly came on again last time i was playing a 24/192 file...then returned to red


----------



## Skyyyeman

x relic x said:


> I just read in the Liquid Carbon thread that you have the ETHER C(1.1), not the open ETHER. If you're upgrading to the Flow C version then the Cavalli gear adds some nice synergy as the C is brighter than the open Flow, which has more weight to the sound (I own both). That said the Mojo sounds fine to me with the Flow C as well.


 

 ​Thank, very interesting. Aside from taming the highs a bit on the Ether C, are there any other changes that you can mention? 
  
 While the Mojo is terrific by itself, I'm thinking that there must be some other changes that occur when adding an external amp, i.e., when using the Mojo as dac feeding an external amp like the Cavalli Liquid Carbon. Maybe the sound signature is changed in some way?
  
 I seem to recall that someone posted awhile back that they thought some detail was lost when adding an amp to Mojo, probably because the signal has to go through a cable and then the additional circuitry of the external amp.
  
 But perhaps there are some changes that some might like at certain times - like maybe some extra warmth with the Cavalli "house" sound, or more powerful bass, or larger soundstage. And maybe some of these changes, if they occur, might be interesting to get a different (but not necessarily better) sound that might offset a loss in detail (if there is a loss in detail).
  
 What do you think?


----------



## x RELIC x

skyyyeman said:


> ​Thank, very interesting. Aside from taming the highs a bit on the Ether C, are there any other changes that you can mention?
> 
> While the Mojo is terrific by itself, I'm thinking that there must be some other changes that occur when adding an external amp, i.e., when using the Mojo as dac feeding an external amp like the Cavalli Liquid Carbon. Maybe the sound signature is changed in some way?
> 
> ...




That 'someone' may have been me as I reported the same much earlier in the thread. Yes, adding the amp will reduce transparency to the source, but at times it can be enjoyable, for sure. The Cavalli house sound I've found to be slightly warmer, more bass and lush mids, and slightly more expansive, but it adds these qualities to everything, reducing overall nuance. There really isn't a loss of perceived detail but more of a Cavalli filter on everything. Really, the best reason to try and to use different gear is personal enjoyment. There's no right or wrong when it comes to personal enjoyment.


----------



## miketlse

skyyyeman said:


> ​Thank, very interesting. Aside from taming the highs a bit on the Ether C, are there any other changes that you can mention?
> 
> While the Mojo is terrific by itself, I'm thinking that there must be some other changes that occur when adding an external amp, i.e., when using the Mojo as dac feeding an external amp like the Cavalli Liquid Carbon. Maybe the sound signature is changed in some way?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think that you will find it interesting reading some of @Rob Watts posts about how the brain interprets music.
  
 The Mojo sound signature is as transparent, and as fast as possible, because the headphone out signal is taken directly from the DAC output.
 Rob is unwavering in his view that adding any form of additional amplifier will modify the sound signature, because you are no longer hearing the music output of the Mojo, but rather the Mojo output fed through another another amplifier - and this amplifier will modify the sound signature for good or bad.
  
 It is the *good or bad* that many posters seem to struggle with, partly because of the perverse way that the brain seems to process sound.
 Rob documents the way that if you listen to pure music, then add minute levels of distortion, then this distortion starts to mess about with the sound floor, and the way that the brain detects and interprets the start/stop of notes. The perverse result is that the distortion can make the music sound brighter, and more enjoyable to some people.
  
 I *think* that I have experienced this, when I change the input signal to my Mojo. Both times I play the same choral music, which seems to have been recorded in a church or cathedral. The music allows me to experience great clarity of voices and transients, and a background level of noise where you could hear a pin drop. I also use the same earphones and volume settings on Mojo. When I input the signal using optical input, the result is that I feel like I am listening to a very accurate copy of a recording. If I instead change over to using the USB input, you do start to hear in the quietest sections, occasional short patches of noise (almost like a very very quiet needle being dragged for a mm across a record). Perversely this music also feels brighter, like being at a performance. I interpret this brightness as being due to the minute levels of distortion.
  
 Most of the time I stick to the optical input, but sometimes i do feel the need to use the usb input, partly to discover if this increase in brightness for a specific track.
  
 Overall this does mean that there is no right/wrong decision about using an amp.
 Using an amp will always modify the sound signature of the music, but some people prefer the pure analytic sound, and others prefer a microscopic % of distortion in order to achieve a more enjoyable/brighter sound overall - it is all personal preference.
  
 The posts that really irritate are from new posters who immediately state that by adding an expensive amp, their mojo is now great, and all other solutions really suck, for all situations (and vice versa). They immediately deny the possibility that they might prefer the opposite mojo/amp setup, without testing the scenarios.
  
 Overall there is no right/wrong answer for you - apart from you have some excellent test kit (mojo etc), so enjoy spending a few months exploring which combinations of music/mojo/amp/headphones that you prefer.
 And provide feedback to us all, about how you are getting on.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> The Mojo sound signature is as transparent, and as fast as possible


 
  
 You're forgetting about the DAVE...and Hugo 2...and...you get the picture.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> You're forgetting about the DAVE...and Hugo 2...and...you get the picture. :evil:



I though that someone would pick up on that. 

I am adopting the attitude that now I am aware that the mojo produces slightly different sound signature, according to the level of distortion - the next step of the journey can be discovering if the Hugo 2 enables both the purity and brightness of music at the same time.

Of course I expect the m-scalar plus Dave, to raise the bar a further notch after that - but that might have to wait a few years.


----------



## Skyyyeman

​Many thanks to xRELICx and miketise for their very helpful responses -- including putting this matter in perspective.


----------



## Music Alchemist

...Does anyone else stroke their Mojo like a cat?


----------



## m8o

music alchemist said:


> ...Does anyone else stroke their Mojo like a cat?




No ... [backs away slowly]


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> ...Does anyone else stroke their Mojo like a cat?




I rub it's marbles. Hehe


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

I couldn't find the answer to this anywhere: Can/does Mojo decode HDCD files?


----------



## flyte3333

Hi all, I'm now the proud owner Sennheiser HD800-S's , powered by the Mojo of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After demo-ing so many cans with the Mojo 

 This simple combination does it for me. I'm not a bass head. The mid range and high's really do it for me and they're really comfortable to wear.
  
 For my desktop setup, I use a very minimalist setup. I use Rob's favourite input, the Toslink input, direct from the iMac (which supports a 3.5mm Toslink connection). I use a well made and affordable Analysis Plus 1m Toslink cable.
  
 With jitter eliminated and no noise to worry about using toslink (full galvanic isolation), it's really happy days. [size=inherit]There's only a single downside to the Toslink connection via the iMac - it's limited to 24/96 so anything above that get's down-sampled. In my case Roon is doing the down-sampling and I'm fine with that.[/size]

 The Dac/amp has enough power for the volumes I listen at. I've tried it with big and powerful headphone amps and didn't think a dedicated amp was needed for the volumes I listen at. 

 This really blows the Oppo PM-1 and HA-1 setup that I had, in terms of high freq detail which i felt was missing.

 I may get an Olimex USB isolator (recommended by Rob) and use the microUSB connection of the Mojo, to enable native 24/176 and 24/192 and DSD64 playback.
  
 I also use the Mojo with a HiFiBerry Digi+ PRO Roon Endpoint in my main hifi setup, with a PrimaLuna integrated - here the Mojo serves as a Dac only (I go 3 clicks down from the 3V preset output). Again toslink is used but works perfectly well up to 24/192 with the Digi+ PRO. Again, no noise and no jitter to worry about. Only my DSD64 purchases are down-sampled which is no biggie.
  
 When I want to do late night serious listening with the cans, I then plug into my PrimaLuna Dialogue Premium's headphone output for all the power I would ever need, and the goodness of tubes. Again, the Mojo doing Dac duties.
  
 Thanks again @Rob Watts and
@ChordElectronics
  
 Happy listening people


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I took a quick look through the FAQ post, but I didn't see anyone mention a USB-C to Micro cable. I'm looking for 3-4" version and a 12" version of that type of cable. If anyone knows where, I'd be very thankful. I've checked Amazon, and those are mostly 3' and longer.


----------



## Mojo ideas

iaudio365 said:


> Just wondering if nyone can help me.
> 
> I got my chord mojo this morning, when I turn it on, the 3 lights come on then the power button light turns off but the volume up down button lights stay on.
> 
> ...


 No blue indicates full charge 100 percent green is 90 to 50 percent


----------



## Mojo ideas

m8o said:


> No ... [backs away slowly]


 Now your getting it! That's what the feel of Mojo was all about. A nice warm friendly ..cat even the eyes in the dark are the same only there's three on them!


----------



## Pictograms

Its a beautiful Janus cat! Something unique and not everyone finds it beautiful.
 But I do...


----------



## rbalcom

waytoocrazy said:


> I took a quick look through the FAQ post, but I didn't see anyone mention a USB-C to Micro cable. I'm looking for 3-4" version and a 12" version of that type of cable. If anyone knows where, I'd be very thankful. I've checked Amazon, and those are mostly 3' and longer.


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier-/301996172236?hash=item46505fe3cc
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-10cm-Type-C-to-Micro-USB-B-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Audio-Amplifier-/291796743206?hash=item43f070f426
  
 I purchased both of these to connect my Shanling M1 to the Mojo and they worked fine.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

rbalcom said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier-/301996172236?hash=item46505fe3cc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-10cm-Type-C-to-Micro-USB-B-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Audio-Amplifier-/291796743206?hash=item43f070f426
> 
> I purchased both of these to connect my Shanling M1 to the Mojo and they worked fine.


 
 Thanks! Was hoping to get something local from Amazon or similar. Last time I ordered from China... it took over 3-4 weeks to get to me.


----------



## rbalcom

waytoocrazy said:


> Thanks! Was hoping to get something local from Amazon or similar. Last time I ordered from China... it took over 3-4 weeks to get to me.


 

 I ordered on November 8. They were shipped on November 9 and arrived at US Customs in Chicago on November 12. Cleared customs and received by US Postal Service on November 14. Delivered to me on November 17. Fairly fast for free shipping from Hong Kong. Tracking number was provided and I was able to track it using USPS.com.
  
 I could never find short ones in the US. I guess the big unknown is how long thing may sit in US Customs. I have had some items take as long as a week, but thought that 9 days was pretty good for these.


----------



## kumar402

Using mojo since March'16.
 Now using it with Sony MDR Z1R and the pair is too good. I don't feel the need to use any amp or other DAC as it sounds too good and satisfactory to me. Only the free balanced Kimber kable that I got with this HP tempts me to look for some balanced amp otherwise a great synergy between Mojo and Z1R


----------



## jwbrent

waytoocrazy said:


> Thanks! Was hoping to get something local from Amazon or similar. Last time I ordered from China... it took over 3-4 weeks to get to me.


 

 Penon Audio has a 10cm solid silver otg cable for $30. It took 10 days to get it from China to California.


----------



## RPB65

tpms63 said:


> I don't know if anyone post this already. Anyway I do a test for different combination of iOS 10.3 beta iPhone and cable with Mojo.
> 
> iPhone 5: iOS 10.3 Beta 2
> iPhone 5s: iOS 10.3 Beta 2
> ...


 

 FYI, my 6S+ does not work with CCK or Lavricable on iOS 10.3 Beta 2. Please read the "read-me" carefully for iOS 10.3 Betas as so far they have both clearly stated that the cables may not work correctly with the Beta. Which was great when I found that info' AFTER I had installed the Beta. LOL


----------



## RPB65

Quote:


mojo ideas said:


> No blue indicates full charge 100 percent green is 90 to 50 percent


 
  
 This is my fully timed test and was done twice, actually matches very well what you stated above 
  
 Blue: 1 hr 45 mins
 Green: 2 hrs 15 mins
 Yellow: 3 hrs 15 mins
 Red: 30 mins
 Red flashing: 8 mins
  
 Total of 7 hrs 53 mins


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> ...Does anyone else stroke their Mojo like a cat?


 
  
 My cat would get jealous if I gave that amount of affection to my Mojo.
 Plus i would get worried if my Mojo started purring, when playing music.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Newest acquisition: Fostex TH900!
  


Spoiler: pic






  


miketlse said:


> My cat would get jealous if I gave that amount of affection to my Mojo.
> Plus i would get worried if my Mojo started purring, when playing music.


 
  
 I think I may pet it because I miss my old cats. (Cats are the best! mreoww)
  
 Look what I found!
  


x relic x said:


> #MojoMoments
> 
> When my cat named Mo Jo (really) is enjoying my Mojo as much as I am.


----------



## jmills8

rpb65 said:


> This is my fully timed test and was done twice, actually matches very well what you stated above
> 
> Blue: 1 hr 45 mins
> Green: 2 hrs 15 mins
> ...


I timed it aswell but I use EQ and the Mojo lasted 7 Hrs and 25 Mins.


----------



## GreenBow

x RELIC x's cat is a beauty.
  
 (Yep my Mojo gets stroked.)


----------



## Bengkia369

I love to rub the balls of my Mojo very much while listening to my favorite music with a cup of hot tea, ah!


----------



## GreenBow

Mojo was designed to feel that way though, according to J. Franks (emojo ideas). He tells the story of how he decided on its feel in a video. I can't point to which one, but a man from east-Asia was interviewing Mr Franks.
  
 I like the satiny feel of the paint.


----------



## Arnav Agharwal

greenbow said:


> Mojo was designed to feel that way though, according to J. Franks (emojo ideas). He tells the story of how he decided on its feel in a video. I can't point to which one, but a man from east-Asia was interviewing Mr Franks.
> 
> I like the satiny feel of the paint.


 
 Think it was something about watching his daughter play at a river bank with flint.


----------



## mpickup

em2016 said:


> Hi all, I'm now the proud owner Sennheiser HD800-S's , powered by the Mojo of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The mac Toslink is not limited to 24/96!  Go to Utilities/Audio MIDI Setup and bump it up!


----------



## flyte3333

Hi mate, see attached. Mine is a 2011 iMac. @mpickup
  
 The USB certainly isn't limited but I think Toslink is.


----------



## flyte3333

@mpickup
  
 You're right the newer Macs aren't limited: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202730
  
 My 2011 is though


----------



## mpickup

Ah well, I hesitate to choose 192/24 at HDTracks just because of the file size anyway!  My preference is 96/24.
  
 Michael


----------



## mpickup

mpickup said:


> Ah well, I hesitate to choose 192/24 at HDTracks just because of the file size anyway!  My preference is 96/24.
> 
> Michael


 

 Emm, I believe Charlie would state that 192/24 benefits my Pono Player, but I bet Rob would say that Mojo doesn't need it.


----------



## maserluv

Hmmmm... 

Is I limex usb-ISO recommended by Rob?

How about additional improvement on Optical input by using the ifi spdif/toslink purifier that do Global Master Timing?

http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/accessory-spdif-ipurifier/

Anyone using it on the chord mojo wif great result?

Regards Wayne




em2016 said:


> Hi all, I'm now the proud owner Sennheiser HD800-S's , powered by the Mojo of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

maserluv said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Is I limex usb-ISO recommended by Rob?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Rob has repeatedly said that re-timers are not recommended with his DACs for all of the inputs. If you are using anything but a wet string to transfer data don't worry about it with his designs.
  
 Also, any claims that optical requires galvanic isolation are completely false. Optical carries no electrical signal (it's literally pulses of light) so no cable bound electrical noise purification can be done with optical.
  
 Edit: The iPurifier galvanic isolation is for coaxial S/PDiF, not optical. Optical and coaxial both fall under the S/PDiF specification so it would be helpful to know which is being specified for the product.


----------



## flyte3333

maserluv said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Is I limex usb-ISO recommended by Rob?
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Hi Wayne, I have it with another system/Dac that doesn't have the jitter elimination tech of the Mojo. It unsurprisingly made no different with the Mojo. The iFi also provides galvanic isolation with the digital coax connection but if using Toslink with the Mojo, that's a non issue. So no jitter or noise to worry about - it's happy days indeed.

The iFi does a really great job in my other system, as I said where there isn't jitter elimination and where I have to use digital coax - it provides galvanic isolation to that Dac.

But not required with the Mojo I found.


Sent from my Blackberry DTEK50 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyte3333

x relic x said:


> maserluv said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...
> ...




Hi mate, the iFi SPDIF iPurifier's claim of galvanic isolation probably applies to SPDIF digital coax. The iPurifier supports both Toslink and Digital Coax

But as I mentioned above, when using Toslink with the Mojo it's not required at all. 

The Olimex is affordable USB galvanic isolation and looks interesting. But with no noise and jitter to worry about with Toslink it's probably not required with the Mojo unless you need DSD64 native playback or you Toslink source can't handle 24/192 (like my old iMac)



Sent from my Blackberry DTEK50 using Tapatalk


----------



## maserluv

Thanks! x Relic x and Em2016 for the insightful advise!

Glad that I got the MOJO and even grateful that I join this forum thread! All is good for me, it's just greed that is over my head.

Regards Wayne


----------



## flyte3333

maserluv said:


> Thanks! x Relic x and Em2016 for the insightful advise!
> 
> Glad that I got the MOJO and even grateful that I join this forum thread! All is good for me, it's just greed that is over my head.
> 
> Regards Wayne




Likewise, I'm really new to this forum and new to the Mojo. So much info on this thread straight from the horses mouth (sorry to call Rob a horse) it's incredible 



Sent from my Blackberry DTEK50 using Tapatalk


----------



## x RELIC x

em2016 said:


> Hi mate, the iFi SPDIF iPurifier's claim of galvanic isolation probably applies to SPDIF digital coax. The iPurifier supports both Toslink and Digital Coax
> 
> But as I mentioned above, when using Toslink with the Mojo it's not required at all.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, I read the OP saying optical with the iPurifier and didn't check the product page. My apologies. I did edit my post after wandering over to iFi's webpage.


----------



## flyte3333

x relic x said:


> Yeah, I read the OP saying optical with the iPurifier and didn't check the product page. My apologies. I did edit my post after wandering over to iFi's webpage.


 
  
 All good mate. It's a great little product but probably not needed with the Toslink inputs of any of Rob's Dacs, not just the Mojo.


----------



## rkt31

you can not provide galvanic isolation with any device to mojo because mojo needs USB power for functioning . if you remove power line from USB, USB input of mojo won't work imho. so these so called galvanic isolators are just replacing the power line from sources (laptop, tab or phone ) with there own clean power. now it will all depend how clean that power as compared to power from source which already operating battery. imho measures like jitterbug and ferrite cores are very effective in reducing high frequency noise which 'may' be present in the source which is already operating on battery.


----------



## almarti

rbalcom said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier-/301996172236?hash=item46505fe3cc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-10cm-Type-C-to-Micro-USB-B-OTG-Cable-for-DAC-Portable-Digital-Audio-Amplifier-/291796743206?hash=item43f070f426
> 
> I purchased both of these to connect my Shanling M1 to the Mojo and they worked fine.




Any of them works with OnePlus 3? I don't see in description


----------



## flyte3333

Hmmm I just realised the Olimex is limited to 24/48, due to the 'Full Speed' limitation. The Intona provides 'High Speed' galvanic isolation with no external power supply required but is half the cost of the Mojo itself. Toslink wins again for my setup. I can see (and hear) why Rob prefers this connection for the Mojo. I think he mentioned somewhere that USB wins if it has galvanic isolation but to do that properly with the Mojo you need the Intona if you have music above 24/48.
  
 Unless I can find a cheaper 'High Speed' USB isolator


----------



## Maru10

Here's a thought i am playing with... If i solder one stereo jack to collect only left channel in mono setup, and another stereo jack in the similar way as a right mono, end both cables with three pin xlr, will I manage to use this as fully ballanced setup, utilizing MOJO's dual 3.5mm outs?

Or is there anything I don't know a out either about mojo (maybe slight delay between the outputs) or about balanced connection (as pono balanced output has trs connectors, and I my idea counts only with ts setup).

Many thanks in advance to anyone better versed in audio connections for sharing their opinion with me.


----------



## rkt31

both 3.5mm output share same output. it won't matter from which output you take left and right channel for 3 pin xlr.


----------



## davidjan

almarti said:


> Any of them works with OnePlus 3? I don't see in description



 

This one works on OnePlus 3: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Type-C-to-MicroUSB-OTG-Cable-for-USB-DAC-Nexus-6P-5X-Zuk-Xiaomi-Meizu-Grey-/252476403589?


----------



## bahaja

Hello everyone,
  
 Currently i have a 3 week old chord mojo with me, and i am noticing that currently the battery life last less than 8 hours after a full charge
 I usually charge the mojo overnight when i sleep, and i never use the mojo while charging the battery simultaneously.
 Post #3 mentioned that it should be fine but is there anyone experiencing the same thing as i do? Also i notice some sort of a buzzing sound when i charge the mojo.
  
 Does this warrant me to file a claim to the seller? 
 My mojo is number 42xxx and i charge it using a sony z5 phone charger if it matters


----------



## Torq

bahaja said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Currently i have a 3 week old chord mojo with me, and i am noticing that currently the battery life last less than 8 hours after a full charge
> I usually charge the mojo overnight when i sleep, and i never use the mojo while charging the battery simultaneously.
> ...


 

 Battery life varies.
  
 Lower-impedance headphones/IEMs will drain it a bit faster - and the volume you listen at will have an effect too.
  
 With SE846 I'd generally see about 6 hours of life.
  
 Mine emitted a high-pitched whine when charging.  This would stop after a few minutes.  Didn't matter what I charged it with (iPhone, iPad, Anker high-capacity chargers, big-external battery packs, lab-grade supplies etc.).  The whine was supposedly down to some component issue in early units that was later fixed, but I've heard it with newer units too.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

torq said:


> Battery life varies.
> 
> Lower-impedance headphones/IEMs will drain it a bit faster - and the volume you listen at will have an effect too.
> 
> ...




I have a whine noise and I have a newer unit.


----------



## miketlse

bahaja said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Currently i have a 3 week old chord mojo with me, and i am noticing that currently the battery life last less than 8 hours after a full charge
> I usually charge the mojo overnight when i sleep, and i never use the mojo while charging the battery simultaneously.
> ...


 
  
 Hello,
  
 I think that the battery life will be partly dependant on the impedance of the headphones, and how loud you listen.
  
 Regarding the charging noise, there are a few posts about this subject, in the battery and charging section of post #3. I have copied a selection:
  
 I use a samsung phone charger without any problems, and apple chargers and anker chargers are popular (because they work well) with posters on this thread.
  
 Usually a change of charger cures the noise problems, but occasionally a change of cable is needed.
  
 So I suggest trying an alternative charger as a first step.
  
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  Quote:
 Originally Posted by *Ra97oR* 



 Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.


*Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit
 Case 2: Only noticeable hiss when you put your ears near the unit
 Case 3: Loud whine lasting the only the first few seconds, faint charging noise after that.
 Case 4: Loud whine, and it goes on for a few seconds and off for a few (voltage drop causing charging circuit to shut down)*



 Combo 1: Sony or Samsung charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable + extension cord = Case 4

 Combo 2: Sony or Samsung charger + Any cable = Case 3

 Combo 3: Apple 1A charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2

 Combo 4: Anker charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2, slightly quieter than combo 3

 Combo 5: Sony or Samsung charger + long 6ft Anker cable (same cable length as Combo 1) = Case 3

Combo 6: Apple 1A charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1

*Combo 7: Anker charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1, slightly quieter than combo 6 directly compared, with no pattern to the noise (always the same loudness)*


----------



## bahaja

torq said:


> Battery life varies.
> 
> Lower-impedance headphones/IEMs will drain it a bit faster - and the volume you listen at will have an effect too.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for your explanation Torq,
  
 I am just wondering, because on the first week i can expect my mojo to last close to ten hours just as advertised when fully charged. On the second week battery life was around 9 to 8,5+ hours, and i thought this is normal because i charge them overnight. I didn't use it with any other headphones/iem except with my JH5, and volumes are on blue & muddy blue most of the time. If, by any chance the battery life keeps draining faster with my current setup & setting, does this means that i have a faulty mojo?
  


miketlse said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think that the battery life will be partly dependant on the impedance of the headphones, and how loud you listen.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for your explanation miketlse
  
 I am glad to know that the whining sound that it produces doesn't affect its performance in any way. I will try to get my hands on other types of charger to see if it is any better. Now i'm just worried if i the decreasing battery life is to be expected or it is some kind of a faulty battery


----------



## pr0b3r

It's been a while since I used my Mojo so I got poisoned again when I did this.


----------



## Bengkia369

pr0b3r said:


> It's been a while since I used my Mojo so I got poisoned again when I did this.




That optical cable is nice where can I buy it?


----------



## pr0b3r

bengkia369 said:


> That optical cable is nice where can I buy it?




Included in the xDuoo X10 stock accessories. The adapter wad bought separately.


----------



## almarti

davidjan said:


> almarti said:
> 
> 
> > Any of them works with OnePlus 3? I don't see in description
> ...




Thanks, I have meenova cable to connect Mojo to my iTouch 5G and it is fantastic. I will buy this.
By the way, does Tidal work directly with this cable wothout anything any other app like UAPP?
Thanks


----------



## 435279

IT03 sound superb out of the Mojo, my favourite combo at the moment too.


----------



## tretneo

So I repurchased Chord Mojo a couple months ago after selling my original unit and missing it. Unfortunately this new one has a terrible coil whine while charging, my original unit didn't do this. I reached out to Chord support and they assured me this is "normal" but I really wanted them to do something to resolve it. They pushed me to work with the reseller however because the return period is lapsed they won't help me either. I've tried multiple chargers/cables but with no luck.
  
 At first, this was only happening during charging and while the unit was off but now it is actually whining/buzzing during playback if power is connected. Basically this means quiet listening during charging is out since I have open headphones. Thoughts anyone?
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## miketlse

tretneo said:


> So I repurchased Chord Mojo a couple months ago after selling my original unit and missing it. Unfortunately this new one has a terrible coil whine while charging, my original unit didn't do this. I reached out to Chord support and they assured me this is "normal" but I really wanted them to do something to resolve it. They pushed me to work with the reseller however because the return period is lapsed they won't help me either. I've tried multiple chargers/cables but with no luck.
> 
> At first, this was only happening during charging and while the unit was off but now it is actually whining/buzzing during playback if power is connected. Basically this means quiet listening during charging is out since I have open headphones. Thoughts anyone?
> 
> /img/vimeo_logo.png


 
  
 remove the power cable when listening, and only charge when you are not listening.


----------



## iAudio365

miketlse said:


> remove the power cable when listening, and only charge when you are not listening.




I just leave mine plugged in all the time on my desk for my main dac. Never makes any noise like that. The issue is the usb cable thats making the mojo make that noise. Get another one.


----------



## tretneo

miketlse said:


> remove the power cable when listening, and only charge when you are not listening.


 
  
 Is this an official solution from Chord? Their product can't charge and be used at the same time?


----------



## tretneo

iaudio365 said:


> I just leave mine plugged in all the time on my desk for my main dac. Never makes any noise like that. The issue is the usb cable thats making the mojo make that noise. Get another one.


 
  
 I've tried 3 different charger and USB cable combinations. All three were used with my original Mojo without this issue.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@tretneo I just purchased one too... and it does the exact same thing. I've tried 3 different cables and even a Samsung charging brick to try and isolate from Power USB Hub. Still does it. I'm actually looking at an Anker PowerPort charger (someone mentioned it in the thread I believe) which should provided a "cleaner" charge to the Mojo and not provide the Coil Whine (will find out on Tuesday when it gets here)...


----------



## tretneo

waytoocrazy said:


> @tretneo I just purchased one too... and it does the exact same thing. I've tried 3 different cables and even a Samsung charging brick to try and isolate from Power USB Hub. Still does it. I'm actually looking at an Anker PowerPort charger (someone mentioned it in the thread I believe) which should provided a "cleaner" charge to the Mojo and not provide the Coil Whine (will find out on Tuesday when it gets here)...


 
  
 Nice, thanks. Please send me a PM (if you can remember) and let me know if that does the trick. If so I'm willing to buy the Anker PowerPort as well.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

tretneo said:


> Nice, thanks. Please send me a PM (if you can remember) and let me know if that does the trick. If so I'm willing to buy the Anker PowerPort as well.


 
 Sure thing.


----------



## miketlse

tretneo said:


> Is this an official solution from Chord? Their product can't charge and be used at the same time?


 
  
 Read post #3 and the battery and charging section.
  
  
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  Quote:
 Originally Posted by *Ra97oR* 



 Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.


*Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit
 Case 2: Only noticeable hiss when you put your ears near the unit
 Case 3: Loud whine lasting the only the first few seconds, faint charging noise after that.
 Case 4: Loud whine, and it goes on for a few seconds and off for a few (voltage drop causing charging circuit to shut down)*



 Combo 1: Sony or Samsung charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable + extension cord = Case 4

 Combo 2: Sony or Samsung charger + Any cable = Case 3

 Combo 3: Apple 1A charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2

 Combo 4: Anker charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2, slightly quieter than combo 3

 Combo 5: Sony or Samsung charger + long 6ft Anker cable (same cable length as Combo 1) = Case 3

Combo 6: Apple 1A charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1

*Combo 7: Anker charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1, slightly quieter than combo 6 directly compared, with no pattern to the noise (always the same loudness)*


_Anker PowerPort is tested at it's worse case scenario(unloaded), the ripple and spike measurements are better when the charger is fully loaded with devices. The Anker charger have noticeable more steady noise pattern than the Apple charger even with the best cable connected, the Apple charger's noise ripples in loudness and the Anker one is very steady at the same amplitude._



 In short:

 If you already have a Apple charger handy, just getting a quality USB cable like the one I've tested will yield noticeable gain, especially if you are using longer cables.

 If you don't have an Apple charger, getting an Anker charger with their PowerLine cables will yield the best possible result without going to go with a lab bench linear power supply. Having a multiport desktop charager will also allow you to run shorter cables.

 Link where I bought them:
 Anker PowerPort 5: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00VTI8K9K
 Anker PowerLine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B014H3GKZ4


----------



## tretneo

Thanks Mike, currently I'm using the same Anker PowerLine USB cable and an Apple iPhone usb charger. I'll give the Anker PowerPort charger a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## miketlse

tretneo said:


>


 
  
 Samsung, Apple and Anker chargers have a good reputation on this thread, because they work fine for most users. Unfortunately there do seem to be small number of users who find that no combination of charger/cable that they try, removes the noise entirely.
  
 For them the choices are:
  

live with it
unplug the charger when listening to music


----------



## tretneo

miketlse said:


> Samsung, Apple and Anker chargers have a good reputation on this thread, because they work fine for most users. Unfortunately there do seem to be small number of users who find that no combination of charger/cable that they try, removes the noise entirely.
> 
> For them the choices are:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I find it hard to believe that with such a wide behavior range Chord would take the position that they are, stating that this is "normal". Particularly as this is a device intended for high quality audio and this behavior goes counter to that. It's like some sort of quality lottery.


----------



## miketlse

tretneo said:


> I find it hard to believe that with such a wide behavior range Chord would take the position that they are, stating that this is "normal". Particularly as this is a device intended for high quality audio and this behavior goes counter to that. It's like some sort of quality lottery.




Bear in mind that it is Rob Watts who says that it is normal, and he is not a Chord employee.

How would Chord respond? The only way to find out is to ask, but John Franks does often display great generosity in trying to sort out issues for customers.


----------



## tretneo

miketlse said:


> Bear in mind that it is Rob Watts who says that it is normal, and he is not a Chord employee.
> 
> How would Chord respond? The only way to find out is to ask, but John Franks does often display great generosity in trying to sort out issues for customers.


 
  
 Ah ok, that makes a big difference then. Thanks Mike, I've sent a followup to Chord support now that the issue is happening during playback so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## GreenBow

Since I use my Mojo on my desk all the time, if it whined I would not have kept it. I could not cope with it fizzing while I am sat at my desk doing other stuff. I guess I got very lucky that I have had two that are silent. Maybe it's my charger though. I could try my new Anker charger and see how that gets on with the Mojo. Then let you folks know what happened. (I just never got round to using the new Anker one yet.)


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

I have a feeling the older Mojo's behave differently with regards to the 'hissing whilst long term charging' problem.
 I've been through two of the 'newer' units and trust me, no charger or cable (at least none of the recommended ones) will make any difference, I learnt this the expensive way by buying and testing them all. Even the fancy iFi iPower one makes no difference (see my previous posts for the specifics). 
 In the meantime if someone id having hissing problems with a 'newer' Mojo please do not parrot the 'you must read post #3' 'you need the Anker charger and cable' as this makes absolutely no difference vs the (common) Apple charger with the supplied Mojo cable.


----------



## tretneo

bulbsofpassion said:


> I have a feeling the older Mojo's behave differently with regards to the 'hissing whilst long term charging' problem.
> I've been through two of the 'newer' units and trust me, no charger or cable (at least none of the recommended ones) will make any difference, I learnt this the expensive way by buying and testing them all. Even the fancy iFi iPower one makes no difference (see my previous posts for the specifics).
> In the meantime if someone id having hissing problems with a 'newer' Mojo please do not parrot the 'you must read post #3' 'you need the Anker charger and cable' as this makes absolutely no difference vs the (common) Apple charger with the supplied Mojo cable.


 
  
 Yeah, based on my testing with quality cables and apple chargers I don't expect the Anker charger to make a difference.


----------



## Deftone

> Originally Posted by *Music Alchemist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I may pet it because I miss my old cats. (Cats are the best! mreoww)


 
  
 I disagree, I'm a dog guy


----------



## Deftone

iv had 2 mojos, they both hiss but my newest unit crackles and hisses.
  
 does it bother me? no I don't care to be honest as it only does it at trickle charge.
  
 if its too problematic then do what others have said, charge and disconnect before you listen


----------



## iAudio365

If anyone is interested, 

This is the cable I use to charge mine AudioQuest Forest Micro USB Cable; Size: 0.75m.

No noise issues what so ever. Plugged in all the time 24/7 as its my main dac I use for my desktop.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

iaudio365 said:


> If anyone is interested,
> 
> This is the cable I use to charge mine AudioQuest Forest Micro USB Cable; Size: 0.75m.
> 
> No noise issues what so ever. Plugged in all the time 24/7 as its my main dac I use for my desktop.


 
 What is your charger, or do you have it running from your PC?


----------



## Music Alchemist

iaudio365 said:


> Plugged in all the time 24/7 as its my main dac I use for my desktop.


 
  
 Am I the reason you bought a Mojo?


----------



## iAudio365

music alchemist said:


> Am I the reason you bought a Mojo?




Both yourself and a lot of other community member feedback definetly helped make my decission easier. Probably one of the most positively reviewed dacs out there from what I seen as well. Price wasn't even a prohibitive factor for me more about choosing the best option for my needs, and this thing just blew me away the day I connected it ip to my pc via optical audio cable. 

I still havent bought the cavalli LC yet haha. Just love the sound of the Mojo so much at the moment by itself.


----------



## Music Alchemist

iaudio365 said:


> this thing just blew me away the day I connected it ip to my pc via optical audio cable.


 
  
 I'm still curious whether it would sound better via optical instead of USB on my system...but I don't have optical output on my laptop, so it's too much trouble for me to bother with for now.


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> I'm still curious whether it would sound better via optical instead of USB on my system...but I don't have optical output on my laptop, so it's too much trouble for me to bother with for now.




If you want to improve the sound from your laptop invest in an Intona! Once you do you really won't want to listen without it. It really helps bring everything into focus and enhances Mojo's musicality.


----------



## music4mhell

music alchemist said:


> iaudio365 said:
> 
> 
> > this thing just blew me away the day I connected it ip to my pc via optical audio cable.
> ...


 
 You can try different USB cables. Sound quality improves a lot with better USB cables, specially with Mojo.
 Personally, i will always go for USB over TOslink. Yes, USB has noise but that can be overcome via good usb cables and ferrite cores. I find USB cable sound is superior to toslink.


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> If you want to improve the sound from your laptop invest in an Intona! Once you do you really won't want to listen without it. It really helps bring everything into focus and enhances Mojo's musicality.


 


music4mhell said:


> You can try different USB cables. Sound quality improves a lot with better USB cables, specially with Mojo.
> Personally, i will always go for USB over TOslink. Yes, USB has noise but that can be overcome via good usb cables and ferrite cores. I find USB cable sound is superior to toslink.


 
  
 I'd rather put the money toward the Hugo 2, SOtM sMS-200, and Small Green Computer sonicTransporter i5.


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> I'd rather put the money toward the Hugo 2, SOtM sMS-200, and Small Green Computer sonicTransporter i5. :evil:




The Intona will benefit the Hugo 2 since it doesn't have galvanic isolation, and it will greatly improve your Mojo. The SMs 200 and small green computer are also an excellent option, but I'd be willing to bet that with the stock power supply, adding Intona in the chain would further improve the sound. 

Just my two cents ofc


----------



## music4mhell

music alchemist said:


> maxh22 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to improve the sound from your laptop invest in an Intona! Once you do you really won't want to listen without it. It really helps bring everything into focus and enhances Mojo's musicality.
> ...


 
 I will be buying Sotm-Sms200 for sure ... really good option, now it has wifi enabled also !


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> The Intona will benefit the Hugo 2 since it doesn't have galvanic isolation, and it will greatly improve your Mojo. The SMs 200 and small green computer are also an excellent option, but I'd be willing to bet that with the stock power supply, adding Intona in the chain would further improve the sound.
> 
> Just my two cents ofc


 
  
 Oh, I'd eventually use a Paul Hynes SR7 linear power supply, which is the best according to romaz. All this stuff would come a little later, anyway. I'm pretty happy with the Mojo from my laptop with the stock USB cable for now.


----------



## canali

Microrendu and Uptone ultracaps lps1 power supply for me...next up: a better desktop DAC...can't wait for hugo2 reviews


----------



## x RELIC x

canali said:


> Microrendu and Uptone ultracaps lps1 power supply for me...next up: a better desktop DAC...*can't wait for hugo2 reviews*


 
  
 Why not apply to the Canadian Hugo2 Tour thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/837542/official-chord-hugo2-canadian-tour-thread#post_13277995


----------



## iAudio365

Hi guys,

Real noob question here. I'm going to buy some cables for my ether flows from Norne Audio I want them with 3.5mm termination then I noticed there are ones with 3.5mm TRRS in there as well.

Isn't trrs used for smart phone connections? Which version 3.5mm do i buy for my mojo 3.55ml connection lol.

I know this is probably the most basic of stupid questions but I'm just so used to buying off the shelf or getting cables that come with my headsets never had them custom built with all these options before.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## x RELIC x

iaudio365 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Real noob question here. I'm going to buy some cables for my ether flows from Norne Audio I want them with 3.5mm termination then I noticed there are ones with 3.5mm TRRS in there as well.
> 
> ...


 
  
 TRRS for smartphones uses the S for the in-line remote control on the cable. Those cables won't matter with the Mojo as it won't recognize the S in these situations. TRRS for a balanced headphone should not be used with the Mojo as it is a single ended unit and you may damage something, or best case it will sound terrible. To make things confusing for you, _you can_ purchase a 3.5mm TRRS cable for the ETHER Flow if you want to use a balanced setup in the future, but _you'll want to also get_ a 3.5mm TRRS to TRS adaptor to use with the Mojo.
  
 For simplicity, just go for a 3.5mm TRS plug on the headphone cable from  Norne Audio for the Mojo.


----------



## dreambass

Hi has anyone here managed to connect a mojo to a Sony xperia x compact. I'm not sure if it's possible but if someone has been able to get this to work please let me know as I can't see an option for digital output in the menu. I'm hoping to use a dac but couldn't connect to my fostex hp-a8. Phone sounds poor on its own, I'm using tidal hifi by the way.


----------



## iAudio365

x relic x said:


> TRRS for smartphones uses the S for the in-line remote control on the cable. Those cables won't matter with the Mojo as it won't recognize the S in these situations. TRRS for a balanced headphone should not be used with the Mojo as it is a single ended unit and you may damage something, or best case it will sound terrible. To make things confusing for you, _you can_ purchase a 3.5mm TRRS cable for the ETHER Flow if you want to use a balanced setup in the future, but _you'll want to also get_ a 3.5mm TRRS to TRS adaptor to use with the Mojo.
> 
> For simplicity, just go for a 3.5mm TRS plug on the headphone cable from  Norne Audio for the Mojo.




So the plain TRS plug is just listed as the "Valab Rhodium 1/8" 3.5mm large barrel" on the norne audio website? 

I'm looking at getting the Draug V.2c. 

Also if I buy this termination is there a balanced connection I can attach to that cable option later on?

Thanks so much for any help. It just doesnt have an option for TRS it only has TRRS or the option I listed above.


----------



## x RELIC x

iaudio365 said:


> So the plain TRS plug is just listed as the "Valab Rhodium 1/8" 3.5mm large barrel" on the norne audio website?
> 
> I'm looking at getting the Draug V.2c.
> 
> ...




Yes, you would choose the "Valab Rhodium 1/8" 3.5mm large barrel" for the cable termination on the device end if _only_ using the Mojo and other single ended devices.

You can't go from a SE termination (headphone) to a balanced termination (device), but you can go from a balanced termination (headphone) to a SE termination (device) with an adaptor.

The toughest choice you have to make is, do you want to terminate the cable as a 4pin XLR (most common for desktop amps), for example for future balanced gear purchases, and add a "pigtail" adaptor to use with the Mojo or other SE devices. 

OR

Do you want to just get a single cable to use with the Mojo and other SE devices and not worry about any future compatibility with balanced gear. You can also purchase another balanced headphone cable in the future as well.

Why don't you email Norne audio and simply explain to them what you are connecting to and express your thoughts about maybe wanting a balanced option for future proofing. I'm sure they'd be more than happy to respond to a potential customer.


----------



## iAudio365

x relic x said:


> Yes, you would choose the "Valab Rhodium 1/8" 3.5mm large barrel" for the cable termination on the device end if _only_ using the Mojo and other single ended devices.
> 
> You can't go from a SE termination (headphone) to a balanced termination (device), but you can go from a balanced termination (headphone) to a SE termination (device) with an adaptor.
> 
> ...




Hey thanks so much for your detailed reply. I will shoot them an email as well.

Thank you again!


----------



## simonm

Hi all,

I've been away from the thread for a while. Look forward to catching up!

Unfortunately I have to report a poor experience with my Lavricables Lightning to Micro-USB cable as it broke/ceased functioning after about 5 months of use.

I previously reported that I was very happy with the cable in this very thread. I never had connectivity issues before it broke so I have every reason to believe it uses a genuine Made-for-iPod/iPhone or Apple CCK chip in the Lightning end of the cable, which remains perfect. It's the Micro-USB plug on the cable that broke.

At first I was worried there was a problem with my Mojo because I couldn't see a problem with the cable and the Mojo reported some connectivity (the signal ball lit up) but it couldn't establish a connection with my phone. On closer inspection however I saw that the Micro-USB plug on the cable was loose, so I figured at least one pin in the cable was broken.

What follows is why I'm disappointed. I expected as Latvia is a member state of the EU that the cable would be covered by warranty and I'd be eligible for a repair or replacement of the cable. When contacting Lavricables I explained that I was aware much of the value of the cable was in the Lightning end so I knew they'd need it back, but I also asked if, with confirmation of return shipping of the broken cable, they could pre-send another to save time on a twice round-the-world journey.

What I was disappointed to find however, was that despite the cable costing over USD $100, Lavricables refused to cover it under warranty and instead requested a USD $30 repair charge in addition to the return shipping I'd have to pay. He would also not pre-send another cable until he'd received the broken one and payment for its repair. He requested pictures of the cable which I dutifully sent and then accused me of mistreating the cable and said things like "people have cut the cable and requested a free replacement before" implying I'd done the same or something similar. But why the hell would I?

His accusations wouldn't stand up in a court in Australia as he'd have to prove that I went out of my way to intentionally damage the cable and use it in a manner in which it wasn't intended and there's a very low likelihood that any normal, sane person would do that so the burden of proof is very high indeed! My Mojo and phone are perfect!

Whether it's the Micro-USB spec itself or his build that's to fault I don't know but I used it as intended with my Mojo and iPhone happily for about five months. When it stopped working the USB plug on the cable was loose. At this point I tried to massage the plug thinking there was an internal plug-connection before my brother managed to easily completely separate the plug from the cable, exposing four silver wires. I've never had a USB plug break on me like this, which implies that something about the design is insufficiently robust and not fit for purpose.

I also note that because of the position of the Lightning and USB ends in the phone and Mojo the cable is forced to bend against the plug, and being very short this no doubt puts strain on the plugs. Perhaps this wasn't considered in the design or there is insufficient slack in the plug itself, both of which imply that the design is insufficient and that the maker should be compelled to cover it under warranty. The cable should be designed to compensate for this bend.

I'm not sure whether all businesses that sell EU-made products from within the EU are bound by EU warranty requirements but I thought they were or else what's the point? The EU trade laws are deliberately designed to encourage/increase the reputation of EU member states and discourage environmental wastage and it's this reputation that swayed my decision to purchase from Lavricables as opposed to Hong Kong or somewhere else. So it seems my faith in paying a premium for an EU-made product was misguided.

I'm not particularly interested in supporting his business anymore so I don't want to pay the USD $30 to get it repaired or replaced. If anyone else wants it I'll be happy to send you the broken cable, but personally I'd prefer to shop elsewhere from now on.

Disappointed to report this experience but it is what it is.

Looking forward to that wireless Mojo solution!


----------



## miketlse

simonm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been away from the thread for a while. Look forward to catching up!
> 
> ...


 
  
 There are two types of warranty applying to most EU products, firstly the warranty that they are legally obliged to provide, plus secondly an additional warranty that the manufacturer or dealer may choose to provide. Some shops/dealers hope that buyers are unaware of the first legal warrenty.
  
 Under EU law, if a product fails within 6 months of purchase, then the fault is held to have existed when the product was manufactured - this means that the product was faulty when bought, and consequently the supplier must offer repair or replacement free of charge. it is not unknown for dealers/suppliers to try and delay the Customer returning the product, until after the 6 months, and then claim that the product is out of the 6 month warranty period.
  
 You could research this on the web, but I can understand if you decide that a legal fight is not worth it over a $30 item.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

miketlse said:


> There are two types of warranty applying to most EU products, firstly the warranty that they are legally obliged to provide ...
> 
> Under EU law, if a product fails within 6 months of purchase, then the fault is held to have existed when the product was manufactured - this means that the product was faulty when bought, and consequently the supplier must offer repair or replacement free of charge.




*grumble grumble* european socialism *grumble grumble*

Some states in the US have similar laws, though I've only heard of them applying to vehicles.

*grumble grumble* domino theory *grumble grumble*


----------



## simonm

miketlse said:


> There are two types of warranty applying to most EU products, firstly the warranty that they are legally obliged to provide, plus secondly an additional warranty that the manufacturer or dealer may choose to provide. Some shops/dealers hope that buyers are unaware of the first legal warrenty.
> 
> Under EU law, if a product fails within 6 months of purchase, then the fault is held to have existed when the product was manufactured - this means that the product was faulty when bought, and consequently the supplier must offer repair or replacement free of charge. it is not unknown for dealers/suppliers to try and delay the Customer returning the product, until after the 6 months, and then claim that the product is out of the 6 month warranty period.
> 
> You could research this on the web, but I can understand if you decide that a legal fight is not worth it over a $30 item.




Thanks very much for the reply. Obviously the most I could do is report it to a relevant EU authority (I have the purchase receipt and all emails including the initial contact within 6 months reporting the fault). But I'm not expecting a resolution other than what he offered (which I'm not accepting) and I'm certainly not losing any sleep over it! My resolution is mainly posting the experience here.

I was very polite and expected a simple resolution but he declined and started accusing me of things that were untrue. I'm very surprised because most businesses survive and prosper on reputation, repeat/return business and word of mouth. This seller decided he wasn't interested in any of those things.

Remember, this is by no means a cheap cable. It's a very small cable costing €100! I'd expect for that price a reasonable quality and longevity. If it was bought in Australia I'd be entitled to a minimum 1-year warranty or more depending on the product and price. For example, my iPhone is covered for 2 years without question from Apple (and without buying their stupid extra warranty) and Australian consumer law dictates the same for the Mojo, though I don't expect to need it for the Mojo. It's built to survive the apocalypse and Chord have been exemplary in this thread regarding problems!

These laws are designed to improve products and reduce the wasteful, throw-away society. I always try to buy quality which is why I bought the Mojo in the first place. My experience with the Mojo is that it gives Britain an astounding reputation for excellence! My B&W MM-1 speakers were made in China but they seem to have Made-in-UK quality because they're still going strong after 10 years and many moves. I pay more to not polute the planet. And I don't accept that things can't be made to last. Remember when fridges would last 30 or 40 years?

Heck, I lose stuff all the time and if it wasn't for this experience and I'd lost one I would've bought from him again in a heartbeat, but now because of this poor support experience I'm turned away for life. The seller may well consider whether that loss of $30 is worth it to lose a customer for life plus the flow-on word-of-mouth effects.

In Australia I'd report him to the relevant state and federal authorities and they need only a few complaints to launch an investigation and possible legal action. I can submit a complaint remotely from Australia but I expect nothing to come if it. That's the risk when buying from eBay and buying internationally. Australian consumer law doesn't cover direct imports (buying from overseas businesses personally) because they have no power in other countries.

So, since I've been away for so long, is there any more news on the wireless module? Does anyone know of a standalone external streamer?


----------



## GreenBow

bulbsofpassion said:


> I have a feeling the older Mojo's behave differently with regards to the 'hissing whilst long term charging' problem.
> I've been through two of the 'newer' units and trust me, no charger or cable (at least none of the recommended ones) will make any difference, I learnt this the expensive way by buying and testing them all. Even the fancy iFi iPower one makes no difference (see my previous posts for the specifics).
> In the meantime if someone id having hissing problems with a 'newer' Mojo please do not parrot the 'you must read post #3' 'you need the Anker charger and cable' as this makes absolutely no difference vs the (common) Apple charger with the supplied Mojo cable.


 
  
 To support your theory. My first Mojo had a 22,000 serial number, and my recent new Mojo a 40,000 serial number. (I think the 40,000 one must be old stock. Since I had an issue with it I suspected it might have been returned before. It doesn't hiss though.)
  
 I think there must be folk with new units that don't hiss though.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I have a S/N: 49XXX... mine hisses. I was actually thinking of building a USB cable for myself using my spare Mogami W2893 and hoping the better (thicker) wire and shielding would help eliminate the hissing. I still have the Anker PowerPort and PowerLine due tomorrow though, so will have to see.


----------



## Deftone

I haven't seen mython in here for a while, must be enjoying his new customer service job at chord.


----------



## Audio-Mark

I'm looking for a good quality USB cable to connect the Mojo to a new MacBook Pro with only USB-c connectors, without using an adapter. Or do you feel an adapter (USB-c to USB-A female) won't affect the sound at all?


----------



## Pandaclocker

Just bought a Mojo.
  
 1. It crackles when I hold it in my hand and move it quickly. It's the volume buttons that crackle. Is this normal?
  
 2. It hisses at the start of charging but then stops after a few minutes. Normal? EDIT: It stops after 5-15 seconds actually.

 3. I made a mistake and put a 3,5 mm jack cable from my headphones into the Mojo, so that my Mojo was directly connected through analog to the computer (output to output ) (I was tired), my computer wasnt playing anything and I quickly took it out, but can this have caused any damage? My computer was running though, but no music being played...Mojo was also turned on...
  
 4. Are the two jack outputs identical in terms of sonic performance? D)

 I have OCD btw.


----------



## m8o

waytoocrazy said:


> I have a S/N: 49XXX... mine hisses. I was actually thinking of building a USB cable for myself using my spare Mogami W2893 and hoping the better (thicker) wire and shielding would help eliminate the hissing. I still have the Anker PowerPort and PowerLine due tomorrow though, so will have to see.




My serial number is up there too. I really have to test this. I haven't noticed this behavior; maybe it's the charger and cable I choose to use (Just Mobile AluPlug & Alucable Duo Bundle). But I rarely have a silent environment too. I have to charge it up to and thru full charge, close the windows to super loud NYC, and mute the TV, dogs, and wife! (Haha to the last one)


----------



## almarti

shultzee said:


> I agree.   The Mojo easily drives the Ether Flow and its a great match.




Sorry to give so late both of you thanks for answering my question.
Now, is it worth price diff Ether Flow and HEX V2 for my music tastes?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Custom cable built... crossing fingers and hoping that this issue is now behind me.

  
 Update: No. It changed the "pitch" of the whine, but it is still present. I also tried 3 different Cellphone chargers and they were all audible and produced the same issues. Hoping the Anker products will do something for me. It is kind of sad that such an expensive product has this type of issue. I wish Chord would have sent a charger and cable in the box that would quiet down the charging.


----------



## Hooster

I just got a mojo, mostly for for use in my main audio system connected to a power amplifier. It is really lovely, and it makes a lot of heavy big and expensive hardware obsolete/irrelevant. In terms of sound quality it is embarrassingly far ahead of the dac/headphone amp it replaces. It is not as convenient, does not have as many switchable inputs and no remote but I will take it in exchange for the low price and excellent sound quality. It is not every day that I can replace a component in my system, sell it for more than I paid for the new component, AND make a huge step forward in terms of sound quality.
  
 Battery drive seems like an obvious solution for a dac these days, given the compact and powerful batteries that are available. No need to spend any money on power conditioners, power cords, etc...


----------



## canali

hooster said:


> I just got a mojo, mostly for for use in my main audio system connected to a power amplifier. It is really lovely, and it makes a lot of heavy big and expensive hardware obsolete/irrelevant. In terms of sound quality it is embarrassingly far ahead of the dac/headphone amp it replaces. It is not as convenient, does not have as many switchable inputs and no remote but I will take it in exchange for the low price and excellent sound quality. It is not every day that I can replace a component in my system, sell it for more than I paid for the new component, AND make a huge step forward in terms of sound quality.
> 
> Battery drive seems like an obvious solution for a dac these days, given the compact and powerful batteries that are available. No need to spend any money on power conditioners, power cords, etc...




Lots of people still love their DACs to have a separate electrical power supply into the wall.
Some people just won't buy the hugo2 because of that. Just personal prefs.


----------



## UNOE

waytoocrazy said:


> Custom cable built... crossing fingers and hoping that this issue is now behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> Update: No. It changed the "pitch" of the whine, but it is still present. I also tried 3 different Cellphone chargers and they were all audible and produced the same issues. Hoping the Anker products will do something for me. It is kind of sad that such an expensive product has this type of issue. I wish Chord would have sent a charger and cable in the box that would quiet down the charging.




Is your source USB? It's probably the computer's power supply. You can try cheater plug if it's he monitors that are hissing.


----------



## Hooster

canali said:


> Lots of people still love their DACs to have a separate electrical power supply into the wall.
> Some people just won't buy the hugo2 because of that. Just personal prefs.


 
  
 Yep, some people have a DAC connected to a special power cable, connected to a power purifier, connected to the wall. This dac is then connected to a headphone amp that is also connected to a special power cable, connected to a power purifier, connected to the wall. The power cable itself could easily cost more than a Mojo.
  
 This is the beauty of today's world of hi fi. The options/permutations are almost endless.


----------



## Hooster

Mine's serial number is in the 20 thousands. No hiss under any circumstances, it is dead silent.


----------



## maserluv

For the record,

Mine's serial number is also in the 20 thousands. No hiss under any circumstances, it is dead silent.

I have charging problem using the Belkin Micro USB cable via iPad Pro Charger initially.

Belkin USB C to Micro USB cable via my HDPlex LPS USB C output also pose problem in charging.


I'm have great result using my Samsung Micro USB Cable via Samsung S4 Charger NOW!

Regards Wayne


----------



## Hooster

Here it is, and some other stuff, including my modded Q701s. There is a 25 watt class A power amp below it... Apologies for poor photo quality...


----------



## paulgc

Mojo sounds... I have a S/N MO34XXX and it makes no strange sounds at all. Was surprised to read the other posts.


----------



## Pandaclocker

Could I have damaged my mojo when I accidentally connected a jack cable from the Mojo's jack-output to my PC's amplified jack-output? I didn't play any music... maybe I tried to play the windows-ding-sound by clicking on the slider in the Windows Audio Mixer, can't remember..., after 10-20 seconds I realized my headphones were not connected D) and fixed it. Now when I try to click on the windows mixer, I only get a ding-sound 50% of the time, and an artifact-sound/no-sound the other 50 % of the time ... does anyone else not get windows-ding-sounds all the time by clicking on the level slider in windows? (im still using directsound, haven't tried wasapi or asio yet).

 Music sounds fine though, yet I'm worried I might have damaged any thing... Is the Mojo's amplified output proctected from such a stupid mistake as I made?


----------



## jmills8

pandaclocker said:


> Could I have damaged my mojo when I accidentally connected a jack cable from the Mojo's jack-output to my PC's amplified jack-output? I didn't play any music... maybe I tried to play the windows-ding-sound by clicking on the slider in the Windows Audio Mixer, can't remember..., after 10-20 seconds I realized my headphones were not connected D) and fixed it. Now when I try to click on the windows mixer, I only get a ding-sound 50% of the time, and an artifact-sound/no-sound the other 50 % of the time ... does anyone else not get windows-ding-sounds all the time by clicking on the level slider in windows? (im still using directsound, haven't tried wasapi or asio yet).
> 
> 
> Music sounds fine though, yet I'm worried I might have damaged any thing... Is the Mojo's amplified output proctected from such a stupid mistake as I made?


Is it working now ?


----------



## Pandaclocker

It is working just fine. I think I'm just being silly. I mean it's fine when music is playing... it's only the windows audio mixer-sound that's buggy when I click on the slider; i.e. it doesn't always play, but I guess this has nothing to do with the mojo and is probably just something buggy with the windows/directsound and USB dacs in general. Or am I wrong?

 Found this in the manual of the mojo:

 "There are two 3.5mm stereo jack socket outputs for headphones. Both can be used at the same time and will drive all headphones and in ear monitors (with the exception of electrostatic) from 8 ohms impedance to 600 ohms. The outputs are also short circuit protected."
  
 so i guess I can sleep well now.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

audio-mark said:


> I'm looking for a good quality USB cable to connect the Mojo to a new MacBook Pro with only USB-c connectors, without using an adapter. Or do you feel an adapter (USB-c to USB-A female) won't affect the sound at all?


 
 I picked this one up off of eBay. I'll let you know when it gets here (using it directly from HP Spectre X2 Tablet).
  
 Side Note: I wonder how my Mogami W2893 USB cable sounds compared to pricier USB Cables.


----------



## Music Alchemist

pandaclocker said:


> it's only the windows audio mixer-sound that's buggy when I click on the slider; i.e. it doesn't always play, but I guess this has nothing to do with the mojo and is probably just something buggy with the windows/directsound


 
  
 Just ignore whether the Windows sound icon makes that noise when you click the slider. This is normal.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I *THINK* I may have solved my "coil whine" charging issue. I'm still testing though. I have let the Mojo play down to 50-75% battery level. Then plugged in, and "SILENT" so far!

 Had a Palm Charger sitting in the bottom of a drawer in my nightstand from when I had a Palm Pre. It is rated at 1A. So far, I have it playing and charging at the same time (running for over 40 minutes so far, no whine).


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Yeah the hissing problem with the newer units doesn't occur until the battery is 'full'. 
 The battery has to be at 100% AND powered on, i.e. in trickle charge mode. 
  
 From reading posts on here, it seems the problem is only with the QR coded units, the 2 I've been through are 46xxx and 47xxx. If you have an older 20xxx (or whatever) unit please do not post things like "I use the Anker charger, no hissing" as it's pretty much irrelevant, and only encourages people to waste money trying to fix this (it won't fix this).
 Also post like "Just don't use it when it's charging" are not helpful, as Chord/Rob have always encouraged Mojo to be used this way, if the goalposts have moved it'd be good to let people know this before people buy this thing.
  
 If I'm honest, I'm pretty disappointed with Chord's response to this problem, my experience was pretty much this.
 Chord: "No it should not do that, we'll get it replaced"
 Weeks later, still no replacement, Chord: "Actually it's normal, deal with it"
 Me "This is lame, and because you dragged your feet I'm now out of returns period"
 Chord "Ok, we'll replace it"
  
 The new unit they sent still hisses whilst trickle charging, but (interestingly) it stops when music is playing. At this point, I'm begrudgingly accepting of that (as I suspect may end up with something worse if I get it replaced again), but I'm not exactly happy. It might 'only' be £400, but it's still marketed as an 'audiophile' product, the ONLY noise it should make is the music.
 I suspect that Chord have a fairly large batch of these with this problem, and it seems they're more willing to stand by an 'audio' product that hisses than actually do the proper thing and recall the (IMO) faulty units.


----------



## Music Alchemist

bulbsofpassion said:


> Yeah the hissing problem with the newer units doesn't occur until the battery is 'full'.
> The battery has to be at 100% AND powered on, i.e. in trickle charge mode.
> 
> From reading posts on here, it seems the problem is only with the QR coded units, the 2 I've been through are 46xxx and 47xxx. If you have an older 20xxx (or whatever) unit please do not post things like "I use the Anker charger, no hissing" as it's pretty much irrelevant, and only encourages people to waste money trying to fix this (it won't fix this).
> ...


 
  
 So the only hissing that people encounter is when trickle charging? (I thought I read about it happening for some during normal charging too.)  And with some units, it's only heard through the headphones (or speakers) when music is not playing, while with others, it may hiss with music too?
  
 I only use the cable that came with it, so I never charge it when in use and have never heard any hissing. Perhaps I would if I added a second cable. I do have a QR code unit with a 39xxx serial number.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

bulbsofpassion said:


> Yeah the hissing problem with the newer units doesn't occur until the battery is 'full'.
> The battery has to be at 100% AND powered on, i.e. in trickle charge mode.


 
 Ok, testing that out now. Anker should be here as well (and I'd be a little irritated if I spent the money and that doesn't fix it either).
  
 Edit: You're right. Trickle charging does it. Why would a $500+ device do this? It is silly!  Hopefully, the Anker does something, or I'll wind up sending it back. I want to keep it plugged in all the time... when in use or not.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

@Music Alchemist Older units had different charging issues I'm talking specifically about QR code units (or possibly units 46xxx and up) in trickle charge mode whilst on/in use. If you only have one cable then the fact you don't have hissing is irrelevant, as I'm obviously talking about a scenario you're not familiar with.
  
@WayTooCrazy Good luck with the Anker, but in my experience with 2 units they make no difference. Even the iFi iPower, which is 2.5a and meant to be totally noise free made no difference.


----------



## GreenBow

bulbsofpassion said:


> @Music Alchemist Older units had different charging issues I'm talking specifically about QR code units (or possibly units 46xxx and up) in trickle charge mode whilst on/in use. If you only have one cable then the fact you don't have hissing is irrelevant, as I'm obviously talking about a scenario you're not familiar with.
> 
> @WayTooCrazy Good luck with the Anker, but in my experience with 2 units they make no difference. Even the iFi iPower, which is 2.5a and meant to be totally noise free made no difference.


 
  
 I was just wondering if the hissing on new Mojos is caused by chargers that are maybe 2A or more. (I know originally it was something to with regulators.) No idea though, just thinking out loud.
  
 I never got round to trying my new Anker charger yet. I think it does 1.3A. My current (other) charger is 1A. I was waiting to open the Anker charger since I just wrote off to Anker. I am just trying to verify that it's genuine as there is so very little about it on the internet. I am pretty sure it's genuine though.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

@GreenBow Nope, Apple 1A charger causes hissing exactly the same as my Anker 2.4a charger and the iFi 2.5a charger. 
  
 Interestingly, my Amp (Naim Nait 5si) isn't earthed itself, usually requiring earthing via connection to a CD player (this is to avoid ground loops I believe). As my Macbook/Mojo combo doesn't seem to effectively earth the amp either, when the volume is up high you can hear the electrical noise these chargers are putting back into the mains circuit, the supposedly 'noise free' iFi one is by far the worst, followed by the Anker then the Apple. 
 So whilst the Anker/iFi may provide Mojo with a 'cleaner' charge, it seems they do this at the expense of putting more noise back towards the amp/speakers, something to bear in mind if you're not plugging headphones straight into the Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

bulbsofpassion said:


> Yeah the hissing problem with the newer units doesn't occur until the battery is 'full'.
> The battery has to be at 100% AND powered on, i.e. in trickle charge mode.
> 
> From reading posts on here, it seems the problem is only with the QR coded units, the 2 I've been through are 46xxx and 47xxx. If you have an older 20xxx (or whatever) unit please do not post things like "I use the Anker charger, no hissing" as it's pretty much irrelevant, and only encourages people to waste money trying to fix this (it won't fix this).
> ...


 
  
 I suspect that i am one of the people that you are trying to have a dig at.
  
 Many of the regulars on this thread, are just like myself, spending our unpaid free time, trying to help people like yourself who are experiencing problems.
 You obviously attended the people skills training course, that teaches you that criticising those who try and help you, will encourage even more help.
 Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

@miketlse
 I'm not trying to have a personal dig at anyone, and I'm also trying to help others here.
 It's just a bit frustrating when someone states "Units X, when doing X as well as X cause X" is usually met with "you're charging it wrong, read post 3, duh", when what myself (and others) are dealing with is clearly not covered in post 3. Also people posting responses about their experiences with older units, or units operating in a different way just makes it more difficult to get to the bottom of this problem.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

greenbow said:


> I was just wondering if the hissing on new Mojos is caused by chargers that are maybe 2A or more. (I know originally it was something to with regulators.) No idea though, just thinking out loud.
> 
> I never got round to trying my new Anker charger yet. I think it does 1.3A. My current (other) charger is 1A. I was waiting to open the Anker charger since I just wrote off to Anker. I am just trying to verify that it's genuine as there is so very little about it on the internet. I am pretty sure it's genuine though.


 
 I was using 2A cell charger at first. Then I tried using USB direct from my Powered USB Hub (I doubt that even gets 1A out). Then I found the Palm charger which states 1A on it... so I was hoping that was the fix. I have even tried building a shielded Higher Quality USB cable from Mogami W2893 (and connected shielding to both ends of the cable). Nothing cleaned it up.
  
 Update: Anker PowerPort 2 and Anker PowerLine cable did not change the issue. This pretty much kills the point of the Optical in for me (I don't have an DAP with Optical Out) and using it as a "DAC" only.


----------



## tretneo

waytoocrazy said:


> I was using 2A cell charger at first. Then I tried using USB direct from my Powered USB Hub (I doubt that even gets 1A out). Then I found the Palm charger which states 1A on it... so I was hoping that was the fix. I have even tried building a shielded Higher Quality USB cable from Mogami W2893 (and connected shielding to both ends of the cable). Nothing cleaned it up.
> 
> Update: Anker PowerPort 2 and Anker PowerLine cable did not change the issue. This pretty much kills the point of the Optical in for me (I don't have an DAP with Optical Out) and using it as a "DAC" only.


 
  
 Not surprised to see this update after trying numerous cables, wall chargers and PC/laptop USB ports. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

tretneo said:


> Not surprised to see this update after trying numerous cables, wall chargers and PC/laptop USB ports. Pretty disappointing.


 
 Agreed. I've already secured my return label. I'm not sure if I should attempt to get another unit or just get another product. I won't accept spending this kind of money for something that doesn't function (IMHO) properly.


----------



## RPB65

For those of us trying the new iOS Betas on our iPhones, my latest experience is below.
 iPhone 6S+, Mojo with accessory pack, SW24, Encore U IEM.
  
 iOS 10.3 Beta 3 has now changed to hopefully ensure that any lightning cable "should work as intended".
 CCK now works fine with my iPhone 6S+
 Lavricable does not work still and this has been the case for a while now. I know it could be sent back for a "fix", whatever that is, however I think I have spent enough on it already to further spend more money to get it to do what it should be doing anyway! I don't see why I should spend more to get it to work.
 I am using the Mojo with accessory pack so will stick with that. This is and probably always will be a settee set up for me anyway.
  
 Happy listening all


----------



## miketlse

waytoocrazy said:


> Agreed. I've already secured my return label. I'm not sure if I should attempt to get another unit or just get another product. I won't accept spending this kind of money for something that doesn't function (IMHO) properly.


 
  
 in that case go for the full blown Hugo 2 - you know it makes sense


----------



## WayTooCrazy

miketlse said:


> in that case go for the full blown Hugo 2 - you know it makes sense


 
 I'd have to wait for the end of summer or something to "charge" up my play funds first.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Right, at least we're getting somewhere in confirming that there's a fairly consistent charge problem on (at least some) QR coded units, and that it cannot be fixed with Anker chargers or cables. 
  
 I'd really like some better answers from Chord about this, they've been suspiciously silent whenever this problem has been brought up here, and like I say, in my personal correspondence with them they flipped from 'No, that is wrong' to 'actually, it's totally normal, nothing to worry about'. Is this consistent for other Chord audio products? If Hugo2 or Dave was to sit there hissing whilst plugged in would it be deemed normal?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

bulbsofpassion said:


> Right, at least we're getting somewhere in confirming that there's a fairly consistent charge problem on (at least some) QR coded units, and that it cannot be fixed with Anker chargers or cables.
> 
> I'd really like some better answers from Chord about this, they've been suspiciously silent whenever this problem has been brought up here, and like I say, in my personal correspondence with them they flipped from 'No, that is wrong' to 'actually, it's totally normal, nothing to worry about'. Is this consistent for other Chord audio products? If Hugo2 or Dave was to sit there hissing whilst plugged in would it be deemed normal?


 
 I doubt that. I'm going to try and contact them directly before I return the Mojo. I do like it and how well it pushes my LCD-2F, but if I have to "accept" the coil whine as "normal", I'd rather return it and get a different device altogether.


----------



## iAudio365

bulbsofpassion said:


> Right, at least we're getting somewhere in confirming that there's a fairly consistent charge problem on (at least some) QR coded units, and that it cannot be fixed with Anker chargers or cables.
> 
> I'd really like some better answers from Chord about this, they've been suspiciously silent whenever this problem has been brought up here, and like I say, in my personal correspondence with them they flipped from 'No, that is wrong' to 'actually, it's totally normal, nothing to worry about'. Is this consistent for other Chord audio products? If Hugo2 or Dave was to sit there hissing whilst plugged in would it be deemed normal?




I have one with the qr code on the box is that what you mean? 

Anyway I got some hissing when plugged directly into the wall via usb (i have built in usb wall sockets that give a super fast charge at the same rate as if you were to plug in your normal power cord) 

Anyway it hissed then I changed the cable to an Audio quest usb micro charger and the hissing stopped.

I just leave it plugged in all the time to my pc now as it's my main dac for everything now. No hissing or issues at all. And I use the same audio quest cable usb micro charger only it's plugged into my pc now instead of my wall socket, still get no hissing or anything at all.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

iaudio365 said:


> I have one with the qr code on the box is that what you mean?
> 
> Anyway I got some hissing when plugged directly into the wall via usb (i have built in usb wall sockets that give a super fast charge at the same rate as if you were to plug in your normal power cord)
> 
> ...


 
 Which AQ cable? I've specifically built a Mogami W2893 cable with the shielding attached to the metal shield at both end of the cable. I don't see how it will make a difference, but I'm willing to try before returning this unit for a refund. How is AQ about returns if it doesn't fix my issue? I honestly don't see why I would have to spend so much money on cables and accessories on something that should have been addressed and corrected by the manufacturer. I believe he means the QR codes on the casing of the Mojo itself (which is what I have... S/N: 49XXX).
  
 Side Note: I figured maybe I have "dirty power" going to the unit. I connected it directly to my HP Spectre X2 tablet (charge port) and it still hummed (when the Spectre was running off battery). So... it is definitely the Mojo.


----------



## iAudio365

waytoocrazy said:


> Which AQ cable? I've specifically built a Mogami W2893 cable with the shielding attached to the metal shield at both end of the cable. I don't see how it will make a difference, but I'm willing to try before returning this unit for a refund. How is AQ about returns if it doesn't fix my issue? I honestly don't see why I would have to spend so much money on cables and accessories on something that should have been addressed and corrected by the manufacturer. I believe he means the QR codes on the casing of the Mojo itself (which is what I have... S/N: 49XXX).
> 
> Side Note: I figured maybe I have "dirty power" going to the unit. I connected it directly to my HP Spectre X2 tablet (charge port) and it still hummed (when the Spectre was running off battery). So... it is definitely the Mojo.




Audio quest forest micro usb charger. Its 75cm long and cost me 50$AU


----------



## WayTooCrazy

iaudio365 said:


> Audio quest forest micro usb charger. Its 75cm long and cost me 50$AU


 
 I assume you meant USB cable and not charger. Unfortunately, the cable is from the same seller as my Mojo (which I've scheduled a RMA for). I've sent then an email explaining the situation, so I'll have to wait and see if they give me an issue returning both products if it doesn't work (and I do have big reservations that it would work), but I'm willing to try...as I do like the Mojo.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

From what I understand, Mojo can make charging noise if it's not quite getting 1A from the charger, and a very long or very thin USB cable can contribute to this.
 As long as the cable is within USB spec, a 2.4A charger should be fine, the cable would have to be really really bad to absorb over 1.4A.
  
 A short (less than 1m) commonly available Anker Powerline cable should be more than good enough.
 If you're really worried that's not good enough buy a 20awg cable like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B010XWJBYK/ 
 I think 20awg is as good as it gets with USB, any thicker it won't even be within USB spec.


----------



## NaiveSound

What's a cheap (300$ and down) portable amp that makes that I can feed it mojo and the sound to be more dynamic and fun.?


----------



## iAudio365

waytoocrazy said:


> I assume you meant USB cable and not charger. Unfortunately, the cable is from the same seller as my Mojo (which I've scheduled a RMA for). I've sent then an email explaining the situation, so I'll have to wait and see if they give me an issue returning both products if it doesn't work (and I do have big reservations that it would work), but I'm willing to try...as I do like the Mojo.





It's a USB cable yes, that can also be used as a full on wall socket charger if you connect your countries wall power unit to it.

In my case I have built in usb charging into my homes wall power sockets so i can just use it as a straight usb charger but get the advantage of the full power output via the usb and in turn it charges everything 3X faster. 

However after its first full charge I now use that same usb cable plugged directly into my pc and just leave it there all the time. No hissing or anytging since switching to that cable.

With the crappier cable I was using that mad it hiss so i dont use that.

I read somewhere on here that, that hissing noise or whatever was caused by some usb chargers creating a vibrating effect within the mojo. 

But if you have tried every cable on the planet then send the mojo back. 

In fact just contact them and send it back now and get them to test and replace it. If they can't replicate it then its your usb.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

iaudio365 said:


> It's a USB cable yes, that can also be used as a full on wall socket charger if you connect your countries wall power unit to it.
> 
> In my case I have built in usb charging into my homes wall power sockets so i can just use it as a straight usb charger but get the advantage of the full power output via the usb and in turn it charges everything 3X faster.
> 
> ...


 
 I've already ordered the AQ Forest cable. Giving that a shot next. The vendor said they'd swap out my Mojo if that doesn't help.   Thanks for the help, I'll report back on Thursday when the cable gets here.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

@iAudio365 So you're saying you're using the AQ cable to charge the Mojo at the same time as using it to play music? How is the music data being fed to Mojo? USB?


----------



## iAudio365

bulbsofpassion said:


> @iAudio365 So you're saying you're using the AQ cable to charge the Mojo at the same time as using it to play music? How is the music data being fed to Mojo? USB?




I use an audio quest optical audio cable to feed the sound on the back of the mojo from my Asus Rog motherboards built in supreme fx sound card.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

iaudio365 said:


> I use an audio quest optical audio cable to feed the sound on the back of the mojo from my Asus Rog motherboards built in supreme fx sound card.


 
 Nice motherboard! I have the MSI Gaming ones, but I don't use that PC. I actually use a Windows 10 tablet for everything and my gaming PC is attached to a tv. We'll see if the cable does anything.


----------



## Hooster

naivesound said:


> What's a cheap (300$ and down) portable amp that makes that I can feed it mojo and the sound to be more dynamic and fun.?


 
  
 You want to connect the Mojo to a cheap portable amp? I have an expensive desktop amp and the Mojo is so good that I would not even bother trying to connect the two. My advice is to enjoy your Mojo and spend the $300 on beer.


----------



## NaiveSound

hooster said:


> You want to connect the Mojo to a cheap portable amp? I have an expensive desktop amp and the Mojo is so good that I would not even bother trying to connect the two. My advice is to enjoy your Mojo and spend the $300 on beer.




I feel that mojo is lacking in some. Mid bass slam and just overall dynamics. I prefer the dac portion of mojo as it's tech is nice but I'd like to alter its sound slightly with an amp to make it fun.


----------



## Music Alchemist

naivesound said:


> I feel that mojo is lacking in some. Mid bass slam and just overall dynamics. I prefer the dac portion of mojo as it's tech is nice but I'd like to alter its sound slightly with an amp to make it fun.


 
  
 I bought a Schiit Fulla (which I previously owned) to use with the Yamaha HPH-MT220 (without Mojo in the chain) to get a more exciting sound. But with most headphones, I vastly prefer the Mojo.
  
 The thing is, the Mojo is going to alter the transients and dynamics if it's in the chain at all. That's why when I want a more obnoxious, in-your-face type of sound, I use the Fulla alone. (Oh, and the Fulla only has a USB input anyway.)


----------



## Hooster

naivesound said:


> I feel that mojo is lacking in some. Mid bass slam and just overall dynamics. I prefer the dac portion of mojo as it's tech is nice but I'd like to alter its sound slightly with an amp to make it fun.


 
  
 Ok, $300 amp to improve on the Mojo, more than can be achieved by simply increasing the volume of the Mojo a notch or two? Anyone?


----------



## NaiveSound

hooster said:


> Ok, $300 amp to improve on the Mojo, more than can be achieved by simply increasing the volume of the Mojo a notch or two? Anyone?




Not improve... Just change and make it more exiting... And not to just make it louder.... U missed the point.. Twice


----------



## NaiveSound

music alchemist said:


> I bought a Schiit Fulla (which I previously owned) to use with the Yamaha HPH-MT220 (without Mojo in the chain) to get a more exciting sound. But with most headphones, I vastly prefer the Mojo.
> 
> The thing is, the Mojo is going to alter the transients and dynamics if it's in the chain at all. That's why when I want a more obnoxious, in-your-face type of sound, I use the Fulla alone. (Oh, and the Fulla only has a USB input anyway.)




Awesome, thanks. Usb input is fine how much is this?


----------



## Music Alchemist

naivesound said:


> Not improve... Just change and make it more exiting... And not to just make it louder.... U missed the point.. Twice


 
  
 Although it may not alter the dynamics much, you can get more mid-bass slam by boosting those frequencies with an equalizer. That would do it more reliably than an amp, since sometimes you may get that from an amp and sometimes you won't. This is just something you can try for free before investing in an additional amp.
  


naivesound said:


> Awesome, thanks. Usb input is fine how much is this?


 
  
 http://schiit.com/products/fulla


----------



## Hooster

naivesound said:


> Not improve... Just change and make it more exiting... And not to just make it louder.... U missed the point.. Twice


 
  
 Ok, equalizer like someone said, or headphones that are more to your liking. 
  
 I have an aversion to double amping, but don't let that bother you.


----------



## x RELIC x

hooster said:


> Ok, equalizer like someone said, or headphones that are more to your liking.
> 
> I have an aversion to double amping, but don't let that bother you.


 
  
 No double amping with the Mojo, there is no separate headphone amp built in to the Mojo. It drives headphones from the line-out stage of the DAC (like all Chord DACs).


----------



## Hooster

x relic x said:


> No double amping with the Mojo, there is no separate headphone amp built in to the Mojo. It drives headphones from the line-out stage of the DAC (like all Chord DACs).


 
  
 Semantics. It amplifies the signal to drive headphones. It is an amp though you can say it is not a separate one.
  
 Adding another amp is however double amping no matter how you choose to twist and turn it.


----------



## Music Alchemist

hooster said:


> Semantics. It amplifies the signal to drive headphones. It is an amp though you can say it is not a separate one.
> 
> Adding another amp is however double amping no matter how you choose to twist and turn it.


 
  
 The headphone output can function as a line out to an external amplifier. Every DAC (well, aside from perhaps the MSB SELECT DAC II) has some sort of amplification inside to amplify the signal and send it to an amp. If adding an amp to the Mojo is double amping, then so is adding any amp to any DAC.


----------



## Hooster

music alchemist said:


> The headphone output can function as a line out to an external amplifier. Every DAC (well, aside from perhaps the MSB SELECT DAC II) has some sort of amplification inside to amplify the signal and send it to an amp. If adding an amp to the Mojo is double amping, then so is adding any amp to any DAC.


 
  
 There is a difference between the Mojo and "any DAC". The line out of "any DAC" may or may not be very good for driving headphones since it is normally not designed for that task. The output of the Mojo can be used as a line out but it is also designed to drive headphones. For most other DACs this is not the case and hence they need an external amp. The Mojo doesn't.
  
 Again this is really all semantics. Like you say, adding any amp to any DAC is in fact double amping in a sense. The point is that most DACs need it while the Mojo does not.


----------



## theveterans

hooster said:


> There is a difference between the Mojo and "any DAC". The line out of "any DAC" may or may not be very good for driving headphones since it is normally not designed for that task. The output of the Mojo can be used as a line out but it is also designed to drive headphones. For most other DACs this is not the case and hence they need an external amp. The Mojo doesn't.
> 
> Again this is really all semantics. Like you say, adding any amp to any DAC is in fact double amping in a sense. The point is that most DACs need it while the Mojo does not.


 
  
 The line out of "any DAC" does not have enough current to properly drive headphones since an amplifier is supposed to accept a line voltage  input. Also, the line out of "any DAC" is typically in the hundreds of ohms in resistance which is clearly unsuitable for driving headphone transducers..


----------



## Music Alchemist

hooster said:


> There is a difference between the Mojo and "any DAC". The line out of "any DAC" may or may not be very good for driving headphones since it is normally not designed for that task. The output of the Mojo can be used as a line out but it is also designed to drive headphones. For most other DACs this is not the case and hence they need an external amp. The Mojo doesn't.
> 
> Again this is really all semantics. Like you say, adding any amp to any DAC is in fact double amping in a sense. The point is that most DACs need it while the Mojo does not.


 
  
 Yes, you can drive most headphones with it, but the point here is that connecting an amp to the Mojo follows the same concept as connecting an amp to any other DAC. It's just that you have the added bonus of driving headphones directly from the DAC's analog output stage (which does have parallel transistors), unlike most DACs. But some headphones cannot be driven from it. Electrostatic headphones, for example, require an electrostatic amp or converter, so you would have to connect the Mojo to one of those for that type of headphone. Some exotic piezoelectric headphones may also require more power than the Mojo can provide. And I don't know anyone who would want to drive a HIFIMAN HE6 from the Mojo alone.
  


theveterans said:


> The line out of "any DAC" does not have enough current to properly drive headphones since an amplifier is supposed to accept a line voltage  input. Also, the line out of "any DAC" is typically in the hundreds of ohms in resistance which is clearly unsuitable for driving headphone transducers..


 
  
 Just so we're clear, @Hooster, I was not implying that headphones can or should be driven directly from conventional DACs. I just meant that adding an amp to the Mojo is not really double amping, just as adding an amp to any other DAC is not.
  
 Of course, under most circumstances, I would not want to add an external amp. When I did compare direct from Mojo to adding an amp, the amp always made the sound quality worse. (But this was only with certain headphones and amps.)


----------



## x RELIC x

The design is a lot more involved than saying a=b compared to other DACs implementations. Semantics, yes, but I'm simply saying don't worry about double amping because the analogue out measures far better than most DAC's line-out and it's capable to drive headphones as well while keeping it as transparent to the source as possible without having extra gear in the Mojo's analogue path that most other conventional designs require. Win win.


----------



## Deftone

,Quote: 





naivesound said:


> I feel that mojo is lacking in some. Mid bass slam and just overall dynamics. I prefer the dac portion of mojo as it's tech is nice but I'd like to alter its sound slightly with an amp to make it fun.


 
  
 find an amp with the most distortion then, sounds like you want aggressive treble with fat bass, or even better get an amp with treble and bass EQ dials and turn them all the way up.


----------



## Hooster

> When I did compare direct from Mojo to adding an amp, the amp always made the sound quality worse. (But this was only with certain headphones and amps.)


 
  
 Many thanks for that useful observation.


----------



## Music Alchemist

hooster said:


> Many thanks for that useful observation.


 
  
 Don't get the wrong idea from my impressions alone, though. This site is full of Mojo owners who prefer the sound with an external amp for one reason or another. It's the type of thing you just gotta try for yourself on a case by case basis to see which sounds better to you. (I'd guess the lone Mojo would win out most of the time.)


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> find an amp with the most distortion then, sounds like you want aggressive treble with fat bass, or even better get an amp with treble and bass EQ dials and turn them all the way up.




Just want a little more dynamics and more punchy, nothing crazy...


----------



## Music Alchemist

naivesound said:


> Just want a little more dynamics and more punchy, nothing crazy...


 
  
 Is this only for the Empire Ears Zeus-XR? Or do you have other unlisted headphones?
  
 The reason I ask is because an amp or DAC/amp may synergize well with one headphone and not so well with another. What might give me more exciting dynamics with one headphone may not do the same for your headphones. Unfortunately, you can't know for sure until you try for yourself.
  
 I'd advise experimenting with EQ before plunging further down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> Just want a little more dynamics and more punchy, nothing crazy...


 
  
 Schiit Fulla (MusicAlchemist says this is more exciting sounding than mojo)
  
 Schiit Magni 2 (I used to own one, its brighter/more agrressive sounding than mojo) 
  
 It could just be that your EE Zues just doesnt sound exciting enough for you.....  what else have you plugged the zues in to, to come to the conclusion mojo is not enough?


----------



## m8o

m8o said:


> My serial number is up there too. I really have to test this. I haven't noticed this behavior; maybe it's the charger and cable I choose to use (Just Mobile AluPlug & Alucable Duo Bundle). But I rarely have a silent environment too. I have to charge it up to and thru full charge, close the windows to super loud NYC, and mute the TV, dogs, and wife! (Haha to the last one)




Quoting myself to provide an answer to this. My Mojo serial number is M049XXX has been pluggged in and fully charged since mid-afternoon (it's late evening now). Whether off or on, latter with my dap on playing music over optical or not, all plugged in ... the Mojo doesn't make a sound.

My adapter and cable is above. I bought it cheap from Massdrop but Amazon Prime price is close.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Is this only for the Empire Ears Zeus-XR? Or do you have other unlisted headphones?
> 
> *The reason I ask is because an amp or DAC/amp may synergize well with one headphone and not so well with another. What might give me more exciting dynamics with one headphone may not do the same for your headphones. Unfortunately, you can't know for sure until you try for yourself.*
> 
> I'd advise experimenting with EQ before plunging further down the rabbit hole.


 
  
 Many headfi'ers ignore "synergy" and then start to blame things like output power etc.


----------



## NaiveSound

music alchemist said:


> Is this only for the Empire Ears Zeus-XR? Or do you have other unlisted headphones?
> 
> The reason I ask is because an amp or DAC/amp may synergize well with one headphone and not so well with another. What might give me more exciting dynamics with one headphone may not do the same for your headphones. Unfortunately, you can't know for sure until you try for yourself.
> 
> I'd advise experimenting with EQ before plunging further down the rabbit hole.







deftone said:


> Schiit Fulla (MusicAlchemist says this is more exciting sounding than mojo)
> 
> Schiit Magni 2 (I used to own one, its brighter/more agrressive sounding than mojo)
> 
> It could just be that your EE Zues just doesnt sound exciting enough for you.....  what else have you plugged the zues in to, to come to the conclusion mojo is not enough?




I now have the Empire Ears Zeus-XRA (adel) which definetly brought the *fun* dynamic sound down a few good notches below the Zeus XR (non adel). 
Going with Adel tech was a mistake I made but I have to wait some months and I'll be able to go to another revision or go back to my beloved XR(non adel) which was plenty of life, fun, resolution, dynamic and everything fun. 

Just wanted to see if adding an amp on top of mojo could get me close my old XR... 

I'm not very good with EQ, I always seem to distort the overall sound and not truly get what I want out of it. 


I have connected the Cowon Plenue m2 (pm2) to mojo. 

The way I do it is, by streaming Tidal hifi (or my own flacs) straight to the Pm2 and run the (jeteffect 7 EQ presets) and feed mojo via optical and then headphones. It's by far the funnest and nicest sound I could get out on various headphones and my Zeus XRA. A tad closer to the XR. 


But I've decided to get rid of the Cowon plenue m2 and fund a used T1 2nd edition to use until the next Zeus revision. 

I only used the Cowon pm2 for this jeteffect EQ presets and they sound very nice without distortion (in most but not all presets) but ONLY while feeding mojo. As mojo just made it proper yet still kept the fun EQ. (which I mildly used) 

But I've tried EQ parametric in UAPP and feeding mojo and it just sounds awful. But I'm sure that's my wrongdoing. 

But Cowon pm2 is too pricy to keep around just a mere EQ. Even tho it's looks and it's sound is decent.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> Schiit Fulla (MusicAlchemist says this is more exciting sounding than mojo)
> 
> Schiit Magni 2 (I used to own one, its brighter/more agrressive sounding than mojo)
> 
> It could just be that your EE Zues just doesnt sound exciting enough for you.....  what else have you plugged the zues in to, to come to the conclusion mojo is not enough?


 
  
 Oddly, for me, the Fulla is more exciting than the Mojo with the MT220, albeit at the expense of some sound quality, but with the KTXPRO1, I don't get much more excitement at all from the Fulla than the Mojo, and the Fulla sounds way worse. So it really does depend mainly on which headphones you're paring things with.
  
 I had a Magni 2 Uber (and Modi 2) before I ever had a Fulla, but I used different headphones with each, so I can't give a good comparison there.
  


deftone said:


> Many headfi'ers ignore "synergy" and then start to blame things like output power etc.


 
  

  


naivesound said:


> I now have the Empire Ears Zeus-XRA (adel) which definetly brought the *fun* dynamic sound down a few good notches below the Zeus XR (non adel).
> Going with Adel tech was a mistake I made but I have to wait some months and I'll be able to go to another revision or go back to my beloved XR(non adel) which was plenty of life, fun, resolution, dynamic and everything fun.
> 
> Just wanted to see if adding an amp on top of mojo could get me close my old XR...
> ...


 
  
 Doing EQ the right way is challenging to say the least, even for the more experienced. I'm not surprised your initial efforts were disappointing.
  
 Looks like you're introducing many factors into the equation. That provides for more possibilities, but also complicates things. I just hope you know what you're getting into before buying stuff. Otherwise you'll end up like me, going through gear like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## jmills8

hooster said:


> Ok, $300 amp to improve on the Mojo, more than can be achieved by simply increasing the volume of the Mojo a notch or two? Anyone?


louder yes, slam no.


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> I now have the Empire Ears Zeus-XRA (adel) which definetly brought the *fun* dynamic sound down a few good notches below the Zeus XR (non adel).
> *Going with Adel tech was a mistake I made but I have to wait some months and I'll be able to go to another revision or go back to my beloved XR(non adel) which was plenty of life, fun, resolution, dynamic and everything fun.*


 
  
 There's your solution, judging by what you have said and in my own experience you wont be satisfied until your get an original XR again.


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> There's your solution, judging by what you have said and in my own experience you wont be satisfied until your get an original XR again.




Thanks guys, I'll just wait. Well... With a t1 2nd ed. 

I've had it before in the past but it's been a while. 

Would you guys say t1 2nd ed has decent synergy with mojo?


----------



## simonm

audio-mark said:


> I'm looking for a good quality USB cable to connect the Mojo to a new MacBook Pro with only USB-c connectors, without using an adapter. Or do you feel an adapter (USB-c to USB-A female) won't affect the sound at all?




You'll simply need a micro-USB to USB-C cable. Many are now popping up. Go for something of reasonable quality but don't spend an excessive amount.

I'm on the side that silver isn't necessary for a digital signal, but by all means go for something with robust, quality connectors and cable to minimise problems and maximise longevity of the cable (and reduce environmental wastage). Don't buy the cheapest crap you can find. Your Mojo deserves better than that!

$20-$40 US should get you something perfectly adequate.


----------



## dreambass

jmills8 said:


> louder yes, slam no.



Why I want a mojo, the sound on my Sony xperia x compact has ok volume but a complete lack of power, slam, control etc etc. I don't think I can connect this phone to an external dac using tidal hifi. Never known this from a Sony phone before if anyone has tried this or has any info please let me know as I'm running out of ideas and something has to give. 
I have cash burning a hole in my pocket and am wondering if I'll ditch this stupid phone.


----------



## Hooster

dreambass said:


> I'll ditch this stupid phone.


 
  
 That sounds like a good plan.


----------



## dreambass

hooster said:


> That sounds like a good plan.



LOL agreed I think, who knows what Sony were thinking. Someone put their brain in neutral.


----------



## lavricables

simonm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been away from the thread for a while. Look forward to catching up!
> 
> ...


 
  
 cheers guys!
  
 just to clarify this situation from both ends so it would not look like it is now.
 the cable has been used by Simon for half of the year and when I got a picture (pls see att) it was pretty obvious that it was misused as he managed to tear out one of the ends somehow...
 I was very curious and asked to explain how that was possible to do (I've never seen that before), but got the only explanation that he has several witnesses that the cable was used properly. Besides that I received some emails with threats about Autralian and EU court if I will not send a replacement immediately for free and bla-bla-bla...

 Well, in other cases I would have sent a replacement for free indeed (many guys here know and could confirm that), however devastated cable + different threats from the customer forced me not to do that. Indeed my offer was to fix it for 30usd delivered back. From my perspective it was fair enough for a misused diy cable. Perhaps somebody would not agree with me, nevertheless I do not force anybody to buy 100usd mojo cable, it's your own choice. Moreover I do not state that this is bullet proof construction. That is not so and I am convinced that every cable could be damaged if not used properly, especially diy one. However what I could guarantee is that all customers will be treated in the best manner and will receive support from my side despite different situations that might occur. 
  
 Take care about your gear and expensive custom cables, guys! It's always better to communicate and find a decent solution without any threats and so on...
  
 best regards,
 lavricables


----------



## jmills8

Simon, How in the world did that happen ? And you want money back after six months? Come on !


----------



## baritone

it seems that the cable passed a rude test ....
 cables had some flexibility but have a limit
 I use simple cables and get fair results, is ok for me


----------



## jmills8

baritone said:


> it seems that the cable passed a rude test ....
> cables had some flexibility but have a limit
> I use simple cables and get fair results, is ok for me


I jam my Mojo cable first in my jean pockets almost every day and the cable never broke.


----------



## Hooster

The question that arises in my mind is, why would anyone pay that kind of cash for a little USB cable? And $30 to repair it plus shipping! Why not just get a new one for $10 and forget all about this?


----------



## jmills8

hooster said:


> The question that arises in my mind is, why would anyone pay that kind of cash for a little USB cable? And $30 to repair it plus shipping! Why not just get a new one for $10 and forget all about this?


Cause of: sound, fit, build, lioks. I live where I can demo thirty different OTG cables and they do sound differently.


----------



## psikey

lavricables said:


> cheers guys!
> 
> just to clarify
> best regards,
> lavricables


 
  
 Looks like miss-use to me from that photo. The end of the micro USB looks to be completely out of alignment, likely due to being caught while plugged into the device which then yanked the cable out of the end connector with such force it snapped the cable !! 
  
 You did right to post your alternative view-point.  As to cost, its a custom hand-made cable that integrates the Apple chip from a Genuine Apple camera connection kit with premium wire into an ideal size.


----------



## Hooster

jmills8 said:


> Cause of: sound, fit, build, lioks. I live where I can demo thirty different OTG cables and they do sound differently.


 
  
 Did you make sure they were all broken in correctly? At least 150 hours?


----------



## jmills8

hooster said:


> Did you make sure they were all broken in correctly? At least 150 hours?


Believe what you like and thats good for your bank account.


----------



## Light - Man

naivesound said:


> Thanks guys, I'll just wait. Well... With a t1 2nd ed.
> 
> I've had it before in the past but it's been a while.
> 
> Would you guys say t1 2nd ed has decent synergy with mojo?


 
  
 I recently had the Beyer T1 Gen 2 and used it with the Mojo.
  
 I no longer have both.
  
 If you want a versatile solution that does excitement, speed and dynamics - I  would suggest that you sell your Mojo and don't buy the T1.2.


----------



## canali

jmills8 said:


> Simon, How in the world did that happen ? And you want money back after six months? Come on !




Yeah... I had to replace my Apple cck cable as some inner wire broke after 4 mo of constant use of going between the mojo and dragonfly...Luckily apple replaced it for free.


----------



## jmills8

canali said:


> Hey I had to replace my Apple cck cable as some inner wire broke after 4 mo of constant use...I was going between the mojo and dragonfly...Luckily apple replaced it for free.


 did the end come off?


----------



## canali

jmills8 said:


> did the end come off?


 

 tweaked my post for clarity...my point was that probably most of these smaller, thinner cables are pretty delicate, despite our best wishes....So I agree with lavricables' point.


----------



## KookaBurrra

Totally crazy in love with my Mojo (and Hidizs AP60 as transport USB) :
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Just fantastic !!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Some further testing... 
  
 This is Anker PowerLine plugged into 1A PalmPre Charger:
  
 With Powering unit on/off
  
 Unit on, but playing/pausing music.
  
 I don't think the AudioQuest Cable will do anything for me, but it'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Yours is worse than both of my bad ones, mine have been more of a hiss than a whine, but it's the same in that it's much quieter when music is actually playing.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

bulbsofpassion said:


> Yours is worse than both of my bad ones, mine have been more of a hiss than a whine, but it's the same in that it's much quieter when music is actually playing.


 
 I also received an email from Chord to say "This is normal". Ummm, no... I don't think so!


----------



## tretneo

waytoocrazy said:


> I also received an email from Chord to say "This is normal". Ummm, no... I don't think so!


 
  
 Agreed. In particular those of us that have had Mojo units in the past that never did this know it isn't normal.


----------



## Music Alchemist

This is somewhat relevant:
  
 When I had a Creative Sound Blaster E1 and used it as an amp only by connecting an analog cable to its 3.5mm input, it would hiss when I connected a USB cable to charge it at the same time. (It did not hiss when it was used as a DAC/amp via USB only even though it charges at all times in that mode.)
  
 Has anyone compared two Mojos from the same serial number batch and confirmed that one hissed under certain circumstances while the other did not? It seems like it's units from different serial number batches that are behaving differently.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

@Music Alchemist As far as I can tell all the users on here with this particular type of noise (when it's in trickle charge mode) have all had the later QR coded units, mine were 46xxx and 47xxx. 
 I suspect there were some internal components changed at some point around the time of the QR coding, and that this batch is fairly big, which is why Chord are reluctant to say anything on here that might instigate a product recall. There was someone that had a 49xxx unit that didn't do this, so perhaps it's been fixed now?
  
 Either way, I'm pretty shocked that a company of Chord's standing is happy to have units that do this out in the wild, and when questioned on it claim it's 'normal'.
  
 It might be 'normal' in that all (or most) current units have the problem, but that's a totally different thing to 'acceptable'.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

After seeing my "linked" videos (in the email I sent back to Chord), they have told me to return the product to my vendor. I'm working with the vendor to get a replacement, but if the replacement does the same... I'm just going to ask for a refund and unfortunately find another device.


----------



## GreenBow

@KookaBurrra, that Hidizs looks a tempting idea. I have been looking for a player that's OK sound quality on its own. Plus supports high-res, and pairs with Mojo. Nice find: nice post.
  
 (I'd be interested to hear how it sounds alone. Am off to google it.)


----------



## mashuto

bulbsofpassion said:


> @Music Alchemist As far as I can tell all the users on here with this particular type of noise (when it's in trickle charge mode) have all had the later QR coded units, mine were 46xxx and 47xxx.
> I suspect there were some internal components changed at some point around the time of the QR coding, and that this batch is fairly big, which is why Chord are reluctant to say anything on here that might instigate a product recall. There was someone that had a 49xxx unit that didn't do this, so perhaps it's been fixed now?
> 
> Either way, I'm pretty shocked that a company of Chord's standing is happy to have units that do this out in the wild, and when questioned on it claim it's 'normal'.
> ...


 

 Are you hearing noise on the headphone line or just out of the unit itself?
  
 I have a 49xxx unit and do hear some whining out of the chord itself but have never heard anything over the headphone line itself. Using a quickcharge charger I have from my phone (provides 1.4A at variable voltages if the devices calls for it) what I hear is a bit of a whine when I first plug it in but before the charging light comes on. Then after 5 seconds or so, the charge light comes on and the whine because inaudible, unless I hold it directly up to my ear. This is using a cheapo cable from amazon I think.
  
 What I just tried was when full (or should be nearly full) I plugged it into my laptop to charge, again with a cheapo amazon cable. Interestingly though, it did the opposite, no noise at first, then it started whining when the charge light came on (though I guess that means im not in trickle charge mode, right?). But the whine went away as soon as I actually powered on the mojo.
  
 And I hear nothing through my headphones.
  
 Don't know if thats helpful at all for your issue.


----------



## DjBobby

mashuto said:


> Are you hearing noise on the headphone line or just out of the unit itself?
> 
> I have a 49xxx unit and do hear some whining out of the chord itself but have never heard anything over the headphone line itself. Using a quickcharge charger I have from my phone (provides 1.4A at variable voltages if the devices calls for it) what I hear is a bit of a whine when I first plug it in but before the charging light comes on. Then after 5 seconds or so, the charge light comes on and the whine because inaudible, unless I hold it directly up to my ear. This is using a cheapo cable from amazon I think.
> 
> ...


 

 Just tried now out of curiosity, mine 40xxx is dead silent. Must be something with the later/higher numbers.


----------



## Music Alchemist

hehe. Even when I play lower quality videos (that don't have much to offer in terms of sound) and use one of my least sonically favored (but most comfortable) headphones, the Koss Porta Pro KTC, I still hook it all up to the Mojo to get the most out of it. <3


----------



## guido

anyone else have the impression that the Mojo sounds a bit bloated with the Focal Elears?


----------



## Music Alchemist

guido said:


> anyone else have the impression that the Mojo sounds a bit bloated with the Focal Elears?


 
  
 I had the Elear and never felt that way. But the Elear itself is a little warm and dark.
  
 http://cdn.head-fi.org/7/7d/7d63d322_Focal_Elear.png
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FocalElear.pdf


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> I *had* the Elear and never felt that way. But the Elear itself is a little warm and dark.
> 
> http://cdn.head-fi.org/7/7d/7d63d322_Focal_Elear.png
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FocalElear.pdf


 
  
 Had?
 Does that mean that you have got rid of them already?
 I thought that you liked them.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> Had?
> Does that mean that you have got rid of them already?
> I thought that you liked them.


 
  
 I love it with softer recordings, but not with everything. (Though it still sounds good with everything.) I did a trial trade for a TH900. The owner only wanted to try the Elear to see if he wanted to buy it. Since he was already done with it, he was kind enough to send the Elear to someone I'm trading with for an LCD-X, and he's letting me keep his TH900 for awhile longer.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> I love it with softer recordings, but not with everything. (Though it still sounds good with everything.) I did a trial trade for a TH900. The owner only wanted to try the Elear to see if he wanted to buy it. Since he was already done with it, he was kind enough to send the Elear to someone I'm trading with for an LCD-X, and he's letting me keep his TH900 for awhile longer.


 
  
 I see. What a complex life you lead.


----------



## KookaBurrra

greenbow said:


> @KookaBurrra, that Hidizs looks a tempting idea. I have been looking for a player that's OK sound quality on its own. Plus supports high-res, and pairs with Mojo. Nice find: nice post.
> 
> (I'd be interested to hear how it sounds alone. Am off to google it.)


 

 I do not try it "alone" for the moment, I have a DAP in addition : the Cowon Plenue 1...


----------



## kumar402

guido said:


> anyone else have the impression that the Mojo sounds a bit bloated with the Focal Elears?


 
 Elear and Mojo combination is little dark or shall I say warm sounding. There is this 4-5KHz dip and Mojo doesn't help on that.


----------



## Music Alchemist

@guido, @kumar402 & any other Elear owners:
  
*Here* are some EQ settings to make the Elear more neutral.
  
 (I wouldn't rely on the Mojo or any other DAC or amp to alter the tonal balance of a headphone. You can tweak that to your liking with EQ.)


----------



## DavidW

I went to CanJam in New York a few weeks ago and was really impressed with the Mojo Poly. This was my first time trying out the Mojo  Leaving the Poly aside for the moment, I am considering selling my Sony ZX2 DAP and replacing it with the Mojo. My source will then be the iPhone 6 accessing my music library via JRemote (new to that as well). I really like the ability to access my entire music library in the native formats via JRemote, and the iPhone / Mojo combo may be my next target system. Can anyone offer some impressions of the audio quality of the Mojo when compared to the ZX2?
 
Looking forward to joining the Mojo conversation (albeit a bit late).


----------



## buzzlulu

davidw said:


> I went to CanJam in New York a few weeks ago and was really impressed with the Mojo Poly. This was my first time trying out the Mojo  Leaving the Poly aside for the moment, I am considering selling my Sony ZX2 DAP and replacing it with the Mojo. My source will then be the iPhone 6 accessing my music library via JRemote (new to that as well). I really like the ability to access my entire music library in the native formats via JRemote, and the iPhone / Mojo combo may be my next target system. Can anyone offer some impressions of the audio quality of the Mojo when compared to the ZX2?
> 
> Looking forward to joining the Mojo conversation (albeit a bit late).


 

 I cannot comment on the ZX2 however I can comment on using an iPhone > Mojo.  As you have surmised this is an extremely powerful combination.  I run Tidal on my iPhone and am able to access full resolution streams via the internet and full resolution off line stored on the iPhone.  When in my house I can use any one of a number of apps which will allow me to access files stored on an external hard drive connected to a downstairs iMac.  The same is true with a NAS.  As for JRiver I am also new to that and I am using it in a very specific situation - to access my ENTIRE music library in full resolution when I am away from my house.  Thats correct - JRiver has an iOS app which allows me to access my library from another state - or another country.
  
 So yes iPhone > Mojo is an extremely powerful solution - more powerful than a DAP.
  
 In case you have not seen this article - it makes for interesting reading
  
 http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/685-streaming-around-globe-or-around-home-jriver-media-center/


----------



## canali

buzzlulu said:


> I cannot comment on the ZX2 however I can comment on using an iPhone > Mojo.  As you have surmised this is an extremely powerful combination.  I run Tidal on my iPhone and am able to access full resolution streams via the internet and full resolution off line stored on the iPhone.  When in my house I can use any one of a number of apps which will allow me to access files stored on an external hard drive connected to a downstairs iMac.  The same is true with a NAS.  As for JRiver I am also new to that and I am using it in a very specific situation - to access my ENTIRE music library in full resolution when I am away from my house.  Thats correct - JRiver has an iOS app which allows me to access my library from another state - or another country.
> 
> So yes iPhone > Mojo is an extremely powerful solution - more powerful than a DAP.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm considering experimenting with JR River.
 ..I did trial Roon and have been invited to trial their new 1.3 version.
 have you also tried Roon, esp the new version?


----------



## DavidW

buzzlulu said:


> I cannot comment on the ZX2 however I can comment on using an iPhone > Mojo.  As you have surmised this is an extremely powerful combination.  I run Tidal on my iPhone and am able to access full resolution streams via the internet and full resolution off line stored on the iPhone.  When in my house I can use any one of a number of apps which will allow me to access files stored on an external hard drive connected to a downstairs iMac.  The same is true with a NAS.  As for JRiver I am also new to that and I am using it in a very specific situation - to access my ENTIRE music library in full resolution when I am away from my house.  Thats correct - JRiver has an iOS app which allows me to access my library from another state - or another country.
> 
> So yes iPhone > Mojo is an extremely powerful solution - more powerful than a DAP.
> 
> ...


 
 I followed that article to setup my NAS, and I love the flexibility it gives me. Tonight, without the Mojo, I used JRemote to listen to Bob Dylan streaming from my NAS while heading home on the bus.  It was great.  Two days from now I will have the Mojo (I ordered one from Amazon after my post). Looking forward to taking it out for a test drive.


----------



## buzzlulu

canali said:


> I'm considering experimenting with JR River.
> ..I did trial Roon and have been invited to trial their new 1.3 version.
> have you also tried Roon, esp the new version?




My main listening is 2 channel - a TOTL Naim/Linn system. All of us in Linn world are waiting for Linn and ROON to make nice and come to some sort of an agreement. Hopefully it looks like it may be happening - exciting as ROON looks unbelievable. 

I just started with JRiver two weeks ago after reading that article. Guess what - it really works! I was down On a trip and able to access my entire music collection - full res FLAC- which resided up north. 

Truly incredible


----------



## RPB65

davidw said:


> I went to CanJam in New York a few weeks ago and was really impressed with the Mojo Poly. This was my first time trying out the Mojo  Leaving the Poly aside for the moment, I am considering selling my Sony ZX2 DAP and replacing it with the Mojo. My source will then be the iPhone 6 accessing my music library via JRemote (new to that as well). I really like the ability to access my entire music library in the native formats via JRemote, and the iPhone / Mojo combo may be my next target system. Can anyone offer some impressions of the audio quality of the Mojo when compared to the ZX2?
> 
> Looking forward to joining the Mojo conversation (albeit a bit late).


 

 Hi @DavidW Here are my very amateur opinions of ZX2 > Mojo. (I use iPhone 6S+, Mojo with accessory pack, SW24, Encore IEM)
 I bought the ZX2 first. I loved it. Amazed at the sound quality. Then I bought SW24 TRRS cable and was amazed how good it made the ZX2 sound. Brilliant. A truly great portable system. BUT, I hate Android, it is *****. Qobuz app crashes all the time, Amazon music app crashes all the time, the screen size is a little small.
 Mojo - I bought this and this is all I use now. Paired with my iPhone this is the best set up for me, at home! On the move, ZX2, at home, Mojo all the way for me.
 Audio quality from Mojo is just aurally sublime to me. At times I find the Mojo better, however this is purely down to the 'brain burn in' between different devices imho.
 With Mojo the hi-res music I have still sounds incredible and I just do not feel the need to use the ZX2 with TRRS.
 My ZX2 is now in a case and not used.


----------



## fuhransahis

I have Tidal streaming through USB Audio Player Pro on Lossless... but the ball on my Mojo only ever glows red... when I stream directly from Tidal, the ball usually glows blue... is there some compression going on somewhere? When I play DSD files through UAPP the ball glows purple so that's fine, but only red through Tidal.

Am I missing something?


----------



## SteveUK

fuhransahis said:


> I have Tidal streaming through USB Audio Player Pro on Lossless... but the ball on my Mojo only ever glows red... when I stream directly from Tidal, the ball usually glows blue... is there some compression going on somewhere? When I play DSD files through UAPP the ball glows purple so that's fine, but only red through Tidal.
> 
> Am I missing something?


 
 If this is Android, it sounds normal. UAPP bypasses the android audio system which upsamples to the highest rate the attached DAC can handle - hence the Tidal app shows blue (upsampled), while Tidal via UAPP (direct using UAPPs driver) shows red.
  
 As far as I know, the only way round that is to use an older Sony Xperia phone running 4.4.4 which has a Sony option for "HD audio via USB" whereby all apps can use the Sony USB driver which feeds native bitrate to USB.  That's why I use a Z3C to feed my Mojo


----------



## audi0nick128

fuhransahis said:


> I have Tidal streaming through USB Audio Player Pro on Lossless... but the ball on my Mojo only ever glows red... when I stream directly from Tidal, the ball usually glows blue... is there some compression going on somewhere? When I play DSD files through UAPP the ball glows purple so that's fine, but only red through Tidal.
> 
> Am I missing something?




Hey there, 

Go to the UAPP settings and disable the upsampling to highest bit rate. 
For DSD playback you should activate DOP (DSD over PCM). 

This brings the best SQ from your Mojo!
You can find better, more detailed descriptions in Post #3

Edit: oh... only the DSD point is relevant, since the red light while playing Tidal means you listen bit perfect, already

Cheers


----------



## fuhransahis

steveuk said:


> If this is Android, it sounds normal. UAPP bypasses the android audio system which upsamples to the highest rate the attached DAC can handle - hence the Tidal app shows blue (upsampled), while Tidal via UAPP (direct using UAPPs driver) shows red.
> 
> As far as I know, the only way round that is to use an older Sony Xperia phone running 4.4.4 which has a Sony option for "HD audio via USB" whereby all apps can use the Sony USB driver which feeds native bitrate to USB.  That's why I use a Z3C to feed my Mojo


 
  


audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Go to the UAPP settings and disable the upsampling to highest bit rate.
> For DSD playback you should activate DOP (DSD over PCM).
> ...


 
 Thank you both!


----------



## mswlogo

Subscribing to thread.
  
 New owner of a Mojo driving HiFiMan X V2's 
  
 All Stock Cables.
  
 I'm feeding it Foobar2000 (FLAC Rips, DTS, SACD, AC3) only player that does everything right on Windows IMHO (see thread I started on setup if interested).
 Also will occasionally use Pandora.


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

Also got a used Mojo (S/N #0210XX). No hissing here thankfully, after paying for it I was worried mine is in the trouble batch. 
  
 Quite happy with it so far, still need to do some critical listening to pick out differences with other DACs.


----------



## mswlogo

Brand new Mojo S/N M049xxx I can't detect any hiss. Even tried blasting a "Silent" FLAC while charging.
  
 All stock cables driving HiFiMan X V2's. (was using Beyerdynamic T1.2's)


----------



## Rockin_Zombie

mswlogo said:


> Brand new Mojo S/N M049xxx I can't detect any hiss. Even tried blasting a "Silent" FLAC while charging.
> 
> All stock cables driving HiFiMan X V2's. (was using Beyerdynamic T1.2's)


 
 I think the Hiss comes from the unit itself, not through headphones.


----------



## Chikolad

Just experienced coil whine...
 It only happened in the last few minutes of charging before the charging stopped. The unit was OFF.
 I have no idea if it happened before, I'm usually not around to see it complete charging.
 It's a 46xxx S/N with QR code.
  
 So... is it faulty?
  
 I ordered it from Amazon UK and only received it about 20 days ago. The 'void' sticker was not on properly when I got it btw - is it possible it was not new?


----------



## island

Probably something I've done...
  
 I listen to music through foobar2000 on a Win 7 laptop via USB to the Mojo. This is working fine.
  
 I also listen to youtube through Mojo + headphones via USB - same set up as above. This stopped working today.
  
 So at the moment I can listen fine to foobar but anything through a browser is silent. I've tried Firefox and Chrome.
  
 Any ideas?
  
 It's been set up and working fine for ages so I've forgotten how I set it up! I think it was just a Win 7 driver from Chord.
  
 Should all work? Why isn't it?


----------



## Music Alchemist

island said:


> Probably something I've done...
> 
> I listen to music through foobar2000 on a Win 7 laptop via USB to the Mojo. This is working fine.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you set the Mojo as the default sound device in Windows?


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

@mswlogo Yep, hissing is from the unit itself, not through the headphones. In at least a couple of examples (and probably others), playing music actually reduces the noise.
  
 @Chikolad I believe if the unit was on, then your Mojo would probably continue to make noise. Like you say, if it's off, the charge cut off stops it.
  
 Once again, the best way to tell if your (QR coded) Mojo does this:
  
 Mojo powered left powered on.
 Mojo connected to computer via USB, but no music playing.
 Mojo left charging; noise usually kicks in at some point after the charge light goes white, this is usually within an hour but varies.


----------



## island

Ohhhh sheeeeet!
 Thanks @Music Alchemist ... whilst checking that I noticed that the main volume was all the way down.
 Man I'm dumb . Long day...


----------



## Chikolad

bulbsofpassion said:


> @mswlogo Yep, hissing is from the unit itself, not through the headphones. In at least a couple of examples (and probably others), playing music actually reduces the noise.
> 
> @Chikolad I believe if the unit was on, then your Mojo would probably continue to make noise. Like you say, if it's off, the charge cut off stops it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks. So do we know if this is just a faulty batch? Do I have grounds or cause to return it to Amazon? Could this be an indication to a bigger problem that might develop over time or is this the full scope of the problem?


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

We don't know, and this is what I'm trying to establish... By looking at some of the posts from QR coded units on here it would appear that there is some sort of problem with a number of units.
 At least one person with a 49xxx unit has said their's doesn't make noise, so *maybe* it's been silently fixed.
  
 In my personal experience with Chord over this, they claimed it was 'normal', I protested a bit before they relented and replaced it with another hissing unit. Since they claim this is 'normal' there's not a lot more I can do about it at this point, which is why I'm making a bit of noise (excuse the pun) about it here, at the very least users like yourself will be able to return yours within your retailer's returns period (Amazon are good for this).
  
 Ultimately I'd like @Mojo ideas to properly address this, the silence (excuse the pun) is deafening.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Well, I tried as suggested a "High Quality" USB cable. I guess the "Coil Whine" is more musical now?


----------



## Chikolad

bulbsofpassion said:


> We don't know, and this is what I'm trying to establish... By looking at some of the posts from QR coded units on here it would appear that there is some sort of problem with a number of units.
> At least one person with a 49xxx unit has said their's doesn't make noise, so *maybe* it's been silently fixed.
> 
> In my personal experience with Chord over this, they claimed it was 'normal', I protested a bit before they relented and replaced it with another hissing unit. Since they claim this is 'normal' there's not a lot more I can do about it at this point, which is why I'm making a bit of noise (excuse the pun) about it here, at the very least users like yourself will be able to return yours within your retailer's returns period (Amazon are good for this).
> ...


 
  
 Thanks again.
 Is this the same issue that's discussed in the FAQ in post #2 under "charging noise"? If so, looks like it's always been there. If it's not, bummer. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post#post_11992415


----------



## mashuto

chikolad said:


> Thanks again.
> Is this the same issue that's discussed in the FAQ in post #2 under "charging noise"? If so, looks like it's always been there. If it's not, bummer. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post#post_11992415


 
 I have a 49XXX unit and definitely hear some of the charging noise from time to time but it definitely fits the description of what I read in the 2nd post and changes depending on cable/charger used. So it sounds like its not an issue, just an annoyance at worst and is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

@Chikolad I think it's different, in that under #3 'charging noise' they basically say that's it's not Mojo, it's the charger, and if you change to better/charger cables the noise will go away.
 I've tried short 20AWG cables, Anker Powerline Cables, and the supplied Mojo Cable, none of these made any difference.
 I've tried charging from a Macbook (both plugged in, and from battery), the Apple iPhone charger, the Apple iPad charger, Anker 2.4w charger, and finally a iFi iPower 'noise free' charger, none of these changed the behaviour even slightly. I'm saying this to hopefully save others the time, hassle and money trying to fix this unfixable (to my knowledge) problem.
  
 If the charging noise really is because of 'substandard' USB chargers/cables (i.e. Mojo is picky) then why the hell do Chord not supply a charger and cable that does actually perform to Mojo's spec? If for some reason that's too difficult, even a short list of 'approved' chargers and cables in the manual would save their customers a lot of hassle when stuff like this arises.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, so... I did a quick cable shoot out... and.. well...
  
 - Meenova USB-C to MicroUSB Cable
 - DIY Mogami W2893 USB to MicroUSB Cable
 - AudioQuest Forest USB to MicroUSB Cable

 My source was my LG V20 phone to the Mojo and then out to my LCD-2F.
  
*Meenova Cable:*
 This cable I thought sounded OK at first, but it wasn't till I put it against the other cables that I realized that it was very thin and cheap sounding. 
  
*Mogami Cable:*
 This cable was easy to tell the difference from the Meenova cable. The Bass, Mids, and Highs all were much cleaner and definitely better. It gave the sound of almost going to a Tube amp from a cheap Solid State amp but was still well defined.
  
*AudioQuest Forest:*
 This cable was better still. It sounded clearer, as if the background had less hiss and was darker during quieter passages. The voices and instruments were more crisp and better defined. Going to this from the Mogami sounded like going from a decent mid-range Tube amp to a Very Good Solid State amp. 
  
 Now, I didn't believe it. You know, I'm with everyone else. This is the "digital realm". Just "1" and "0". In the Analog space, you'd hear a bit more...but not much, not in the digital realm. I was wrong! I had my son try it and my wife as well and they heard the same thing. My son is a gamer and listens on Logitech cheap headphones. My wife, listens on a pair of $20 Sony headphones that I picked up while waiting in-line at Best Buy. If they could hear it and tell a difference, then there must be something to it. Now... I'm almost interested in purchasing the Cinnamon and trying that out.  If only AQ made a USB-C to MicroUSB cable.
  
 Note: Since there are enough people claiming that the "charging" whine is present for them, I'm going to see if the vendor swaps for me, if not... I'll just keep it. I don't intend to use it in my desktop rig (as I still prefer the sound and weight of the Audeze Deckard with my LCD-2F) and just use this when going "transportable". I still very much like the sound.


----------



## RPB65




----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> I love it with softer recordings, but not with everything. (Though it still sounds good with everything.) I did a trial trade for a TH900. The owner only wanted to try the Elear to see if he wanted to buy it. Since he was already done with it, *he was kind enough to send the Elear to someone I'm trading with for an LCD-X*, and he's letting me keep his TH900 for awhile longer.


 
  
 You should start to do neck exercises while hanging weights from your ears.


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> Now, I didn't believe it. You know, I'm with everyone else. This is the "digital realm". Just "1" and "0". In the Analog space, you'd hear a bit more...but not much, not in the digital realm. I was wrong! I had my son try it and my wife as well and they heard the same thing.


 
  
 USB is both digital and analog. (Data and power.) And technically, digital is also analog, since it's electrical impulses and whatnot.
  


deftone said:


> You should start to do neck exercises while hanging weights from your ears.


 
  
 Guess we'll see how well I can handle it. Mine includes an additional head strap, which may improve the comfort.
  
 Oddly, when I auditioned the Abyss (which weighs a bit more), it felt heavy in my hands, but not that heavy on my head. Must be well-designed.


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> Ok, so... I did a quick cable shoot out... and.. well...
> 
> - Meenova USB-C to MicroUSB Cable
> - DIY Mogami W2893 USB to MicroUSB Cable
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, digital is not zero's and one's. They don't actually exist. Digital is _sampled data_ (that's the definition of digital) and it's transmitted as voltage/current down a wire. The threshold above a certain voltage is labeled a one and below the threshold is labeled a zero. Being a real world voltage transmitted down a physical wire the potential to pick up noise is real and that can get in to the analogue components easily and alter the sound.


----------



## EagleWings

waytoocrazy said:


>


 
  
 Hey buddy, you are not alone on that experience. Although I haven't tried different USB cables, I do hear a difference between different sources (Fiio X3ii vs iPhone vs Macbook/PC). When I get a chance in the future, I would like to try different USB cables. Thanks for sharing your findings.


----------



## music4mhell

waytoocrazy said:


> Ok, so... I did a quick cable shoot out... and.. well...
> 
> - Meenova USB-C to MicroUSB Cable
> - DIY Mogami W2893 USB to MicroUSB Cable
> ...


 
 At last... i have done these tests months back  And still people don't believe that USB cable changes the sound @GRUMPYOLDGUY Are you listening


----------



## mswlogo

Do you guys test your SATA cables too? Do you test your micro SD cards too?
I've heard Sandisk Extremes have unbelievable imaging. Only after a few weeks of burn in of course. 

This is just nuts. 

It's an asynchronous DAC !! Do you know what that even means?

USB Data Cables won't make a difference. If it did nothing would work !!!

Have a friend do a double blind test on you, you WILL fail.


----------



## vapman

mswlogo said:


> I've heard Sandisk Extremes have unbelievable imaging. Only after a few weeks of burn in of course.


 
 I test my microSD's but never thought to test my SATA cables? I only use SATA cable that comes with good motherboards.
  
 What do you mean by imaging in microSD context?


----------



## mswlogo

vapman said:


> I test my microSD's but never thought to test my SATA cables? I only use SATA cable that comes with good motherboards.
> 
> What do you mean by imaging in microSD context?




I was joking. It's an Async DAC. DATA is copied to it in little chunks, 100% accurately, every time and RECLOCKED out !!!

Do you test the airways when you download a music file over WIFI or LTS. 

Let me guess, you folks do test that.


----------



## harpo1

mswlogo said:


> Do you guys test your SATA cables too? Do you test your micro SD cards too?
> I've heard Sandisk Extremes have unbelievable imaging. Only after a few weeks of burn in of course.
> 
> This is just nuts.
> ...


 
 Exactly!  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## fredholmes

Subscribe


----------



## rawkesh

I have read about this and understand it's a known issue. When mojo is being charged at the far end of being full, I hear the hissing noise. 

I can't find the post that mentioned this. 

Should I ask for an exchange? Or shall keep it considering it's harmless?


----------



## iAudio365

Does mojo/jotunheim combo allow for balanced output like the mojo/LC combo does? I know the cavalli LC converts the signal input from the mojo to allow a balanced output from the LC. Does the schiit jotunheim do the same?


----------



## Arpiben

rawkesh said:


> I have read about this and understand it's a known issue. When mojo is being charged at the far end of being full, I hear the hissing noise.
> 
> I can't find the post that mentioned this.
> 
> Should I ask for an exchange? Or shall keep it considering it's harmless?


 
  
 Don't worry. Practically all Mojos are hissing in the last minutes of charging cycle including mine (SN 21xxx).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 You may have a look at post #3 for having a better understanding since it is extensively explained.
 Some other owners seem to have charging noise issue during all the charging process. IMHO, only when dealing with those cases there is need to investigate by changing chargers/USB cables or eventually device.


----------



## Maru10

Helo again,

Could anyone make JRIVER work with mojo via iphone? I have no problems streaming anything except sacd isos via iphone. When i try to stream such a file, i get an error message that there is a problem streaming the file selected. Anyone had more succes under such setup?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

mswlogo said:


> Do you guys test your SATA cables too? Do you test your micro SD cards too?
> I've heard Sandisk Extremes have unbelievable imaging. Only after a few weeks of burn in of course.
> 
> This is just nuts.
> ...


 
 All of these cables were purchased to clean up the "charging" whine that I have. I just decided to test them as the actual source to see if there was such a difference. I used to believe whole heartedly that there would be no change in sound. I heard it, and 2 other people who are NOT into quality listening and can care less heard it. I swapped wires back and forth behind their back and they noticed the changes. Does it matter to me that you strongly believe against it? Not at all. I know what I heard and trust that the people who sat with me did as well. None of these cables are expensive. I mean, the Mogami one can be reproduced for $5 or so. The AudioQuest one will be returned as it is too stiff for my use, but I will most likely build something like it in a much shorter and more pliable form. I would like to know if the Mojo truly is Async and can request dropped packets or information from a streaming source (such as a phone) and then re-clock it so that it is a continuous stream with no interference. In that case, I can understand that a cable would make less of a difference. In the end, I'm not trying to convince you to go out and try it, I don't care what you do. What I was stating is that the other people who do claim that USB cables can make a difference... I now believe you. I still won't buy megabuck cables, because if I adjust to the quality of the sound... I'm ok with inferior cables as long as it makes sense to my wallet.


----------



## mswlogo

Expensive or not they will not make a sound difference. 
Sure, build quality and flex etc. matters but sound wise, something ain't right there.


----------



## jmills8

mswlogo said:


> Expensive or not they will not make a sound difference.
> Sure, build quality and flex etc. matters but sound wise, something ain't right there.


You belief from vast experiences ?


----------



## mswlogo

jmills8 said:


> You belief from vast experiences ?




Yes.


----------



## jmills8

mswlogo said:


> Yes.


Happy wallet.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

mswlogo said:


> Yes.


 
 Safe to say, there are at least 3 people in my household that will disagree with you. Anyway... 
  
  
  
 Charge Whine issue:
  
 Has anyone who actually experienced the issue found a suitable "cable" and "charger" that reduced the whine to almost inaudible levels? I would like to have the option of having the Mojo plugged in and feeding a desktop amp or whatever it may be without the whine interfering with enjoyment somewhere during use (like topping off the batter).


----------



## maserluv

Hi WayTooCrazy,

Are you using the three different USB Micro Cables as charging cable OR Data cable for the MOJO? What 5V Charger did you use btw?

Regards Wayne




waytoocrazy said:


> All of these cables were purchased to clean up the "charging" whine that I have. I just decided to test them as the actual source to see if there was such a difference. I used to believe whole heartedly that there would be no change in sound. I heard it, and 2 other people who are NOT into quality listening and can care less heard it. I swapped wires back and forth behind their back and they noticed the changes. Does it matter to me that you strongly believe against it? Not at all. I know what I heard and trust that the people who sat with me did as well. None of these cables are expensive. I mean, the Mogami one can be reproduced for $5 or so. The AudioQuest one will be returned as it is too stiff for my use, but I will most likely build something like it in a much shorter and more pliable form. I would like to know if the Mojo truly is Async and can request dropped packets or information from a streaming source (such as a phone) and then re-clock it so that it is a continuous stream with no interference. In that case, I can understand that a cable would make less of a difference. In the end, I'm not trying to convince you to go out and try it, I don't care what you do. What I was stating is that the other people who do claim that USB cables can make a difference... I now believe you. I still won't buy megabuck cables, because if I adjust to the quality of the sound... I'm ok with inferior cables as long as it makes sense to my wallet.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

maserluv said:


> Hi WayTooCrazy,
> 
> Are you using the three different USB Micro Cables as charging cable OR Data cable for the MOJO? What 5V Charger did you use btw?
> 
> Regards Wayne


 
 I tried 5 different MicroUSB cables as charging cables. I used a PalmPre 1A charger, a Samsung 2A charger, a Sony Xperia Charger (don't remember the amperage), a Jawbone 1A charger, and finally picked up an Anker PowerPlug 2 charger and PowerLine cable. Nothing stopped the whine, but it is when hitting "trickle" charge that it makes the noise. If I play music, it dies down to almost inaudible, but during silent passages and when I turn it off and on... it changes pitch as well. When "done" trickle charging, the Mojo will remain silent. I've re-linked to my videos here...
  
Test 1
Test 2
Test 3


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music4mhell said:


> At last... i have done these tests months back  And still people don't believe that USB cable changes the sound @GRUMPYOLDGUY
> Are you listening




I made a special cable that uses baby seal blubber (from seals I personally clubbed in Antarctica) as isolation between the 7628 strand solid rhodium conductors (plated with silver of course). This is literally the best set up achievable by the laws of physics, or indeed, even if God crafted it himself. I'll let you preorder it for a petty sum of $8372920473.99 (USD). It will make your system sound like you're at an actual concert. You spent so much on your system, why would you use cheap cables too? This is more expensive, so it's better. 

Stop tagging me in these ridiculous posts.


----------



## thrand1

Extremely tempting- limited number of Mojos left, but they are available for $498 currently through Amazon reseller FatWyre for anyone on the fence...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

grumpyoldguy said:


> I made a special cable that uses baby seal blubber (from seals I personally clubbed in Antarctica) as isolation between the 7628 strand solid rhodium conductors (plated with silver of course). This is literally the best set up achievable by the laws of physics, or indeed, even if God crafted it himself. I'll let you preorder it for a petty sum of $8372920473.99 (USD). It will make your system sound like you're at an actual concert. You spent so much on your system, why would you use cheap cables too? This is more expensive, so it's better.
> 
> Stop tagging me in these ridiculous posts.


 
 You probably ticked him off enough that he'll keep doing it. Lol.


----------



## Pandaclocker

I am using my Mojo as the sound-device for my computer  (i.e. desktop use) both for listening to music (spotify premium/fidelify), and also for playing games and watching videos etc etc etc.

 There is 1 thing that annoys me a little bit, and that is that when no audio has been played for a while (say +5 seconds), then any further audio playback is like 0,25-0,50 seconds delayed... it's like the Mojo has gone into a semi-idle state...

 For example, when you recieve a message on Steam you normally get a sound-notification. When I recieve a message on steam without listening to anything (other than that) I only hear the last 25% of the sound-notifaction, so it's almost silent actually, it can easily be missed.

 I am using Windows 7.

 Is this just a normal behaviour of USB Dacs in general ? Or is this something that can be fixed? Or is my Mojo defect? 

 I must admit it feels silly to pay for such an expensive DAC and then there are issues like this :S
  
 My PC is top notch performance wise by the way, quality components all the way, I7-cpu etc, Samsung SSD, so it's not that my pc isn't fast enough. I have disabled all power saving features, intel C states, speedsteep etc, tried different usb ports, both 3.0 and 2.0 etc etc, nothing seems to resolve the issue :>

 Also tried different cables.. also 100usd expensive QED reference USB cable, which did improve detail seperation by the way


----------



## Music Alchemist

pandaclocker said:


> I am using my Mojo as the sound-device for my computer  (i.e. desktop use) both for listening to music (spotify premium/fidelify), and also for playing games and watching videos etc etc etc.
> 
> There is 1 thing that annoys me a little bit, and that is that when no audio has been played for a while (say +5 seconds), then any further audio playback is like 0,25-0,50 seconds delayed... it's like the Mojo has gone into a semi-idle state...
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's because the Mojo has a slight delay due to the extra processing it does.
  
 I programmed foobar2000 to insert a bit of silence before tracks to avoid cutting off the beginning.
  
 But if there's continuous uninterrupted audio like playing a song or video, there should be no delay once it's begun.


----------



## Pandaclocker

music alchemist said:


> It's because the Mojo has a slight delay due to the extra processing it does.


 

 Alright fair enough then. I can live with that, it's not a big deal. And thanks for reassuring me it's normal.


----------



## miketlse

waytoocrazy said:


> All of these cables were purchased to clean up the "charging" whine that I have. I just decided to test them as the actual source to see if there was such a difference. I used to believe whole heartedly that there would be no change in sound. I heard it, and 2 other people who are NOT into quality listening and can care less heard it. I swapped wires back and forth behind their back and they noticed the changes. Does it matter to me that you strongly believe against it? Not at all. I know what I heard and trust that the people who sat with me did as well. None of these cables are expensive. I mean, the Mogami one can be reproduced for $5 or so. The AudioQuest one will be returned as it is too stiff for my use, but I will most likely build something like it in a much shorter and more pliable form. I would like to know if the Mojo truly is Async and can request dropped packets or information from a streaming source (such as a phone) and then re-clock it so that it is a continuous stream with no interference. In that case, I can understand that a cable would make less of a difference. In the end, I'm not trying to convince you to go out and try it, I don't care what you do. What I was stating is that the other people who do claim that USB cables can make a difference... I now believe you. I still won't buy megabuck cables, because if I adjust to the quality of the sound... I'm ok with inferior cables as long as it makes sense to my wallet.


 
 From post #3.
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> USB is isochronous asynchronous. This means that the FPGA supplies the timing to the source, and incoming USB data is re clocked from the low jitter master clock. So again source jitter is eliminated.
> 
> Rob



  
 Regarding dropped packets:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27630#post_13103256


----------



## iAudio365

Hi guys,

Does anyone know if mojo/jotunheim combo allow for balanced output like the mojo/LC combo does? I know the cavalli LC converts the signal input from the mojo to allow a balanced output from the LC. Does the schiit jotunheim do the same?


----------



## Torq

iaudio365 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know if mojo/jotunheim combo allow for balanced output like the mojo/LC combo does? I know the cavalli LC converts the signal input from the mojo to allow a balanced output from the LC. Does the schiit jotunheim do the same?


 

 Yes, you can feed the Jotunheim a single-ended input via it's RCA inputs, and still get a proper balanced output at the headphone socket.  I use mine that way.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

torq said:


> Yes, you can feed the Jotunheim a single-ended input via it's RCA inputs, and still get a proper balanced output at the headphone socket.  I use mine that way.


 
 I wanted to do this with RSA amps (and my Mojo)... are RSA amps relevant anymore? It looks like discussion and Ray building anything new may have stopped a few years ago.
  
 Note: Vendor is taking back my Mojo and replacing it. Hoping the new one is a bit more silent during trickle charging.


----------



## Torq

waytoocrazy said:


> I wanted to do this with RSA amps (and my Mojo)... are RSA amps relevant anymore? It looks like discussion and Ray building anything new may have stopped a few years ago.


 

 You'd want to ping Ray and ask if he's still doing his thing ... I imagine he is.
  
 Unless you're talking about one of his non-portable amps, though, I'm not sure what you'd gain by adding one after the Mojo.  Yes, you could get balanced output, but I can't see that being worth it on it's own.  But beyond driving a few very-power-hungry cans more authoritatively excepted, it's not going to get you anything else over just connecting your headphones directly to the Mojo.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

torq said:


> You'd want to ping Ray and ask if he's still doing his thing ... I imagine he is.
> 
> Unless you're talking about one of his non-portable amps, though, I'm not sure what you'd gain by adding one after the Mojo.  Yes, you could get balanced output, but I can't see that being worth it on it's own.  But beyond driving a few very-power-hungry cans more authoritatively excepted, it's not going to get you anything else over just connecting your headphones directly to the Mojo.


 
 It was a thought in passing. I'm no longer looking at this point.


----------



## m8o

bulbsofpassion said:


> Once again, the best way to tell if your (QR coded) Mojo does this:
> 
> Mojo powered left powered on.
> Mojo connected to computer via USB, but no music playing.
> Mojo left charging; noise usually kicks in at some point after the charge light goes white, this is usually within an hour but varies.




Wait, I may have misunderstood all this time. The charge whine is not triggered if one uses optical spdif in for the music signal? But only if one uses USB for the music signal?


----------



## Hooster

I am enjoying my Mojo. The low noise/high resolution does however reveal problems with some sources. I am currently watching a TV series online and there are sound edits in it that are painfully obvious through the Mojo. They raise and lower the level of things like background sounds and the steps are clearly and slightly distractingly audible. This is not really noticeable through lesser equipment but the Mojo tells you all about it. 
  
 I am not complaining, truth is better than lies.


----------



## mswlogo

thrand1 said:


> Extremely tempting- limited number of Mojos left, but they are available for $498 currently through Amazon reseller FatWyre for anyone on the fence...


 
  
 If for what ever reason you don't like the Mojo, FatWyre has an outrageous %20 Restocking Fee !! Try to find dealers that are Fullfilled through Amazon.
 See the "Help" Tab when you lookup the FatWyre Vender on Amazon.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

m8o said:


> Wait, I may have misunderstood all this time. The charge whine is not triggered if one uses optical spdif in for the music signal? But only if one uses USB for the music signal?




I get the whine when using Spidf as well. Though, it is nice to be able to plug my SACD player into my Mojo and then out to my LCDs.


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> I get the whine when using Spidf as well. Though, it is nice to be able to plug my SACD player into my Mojo and then out to my LCDs.




S/PDiF (Sony/Phillip Digital interface Format) is both optical and coaxial. So are you saying both to are you saying coaxial?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

x relic x said:


> S/PDiF (Sony/Phillip Digital interface Format) is both optical and coaxial. So are you saying both to are you saying coaxial?


 
 Sorry, Optical input. I've not tried the Coax (I no longer have a cable for that interface).


----------



## iAudio365

torq said:


> Yes, you can feed the Jotunheim a single-ended input via it's RCA inputs, and still get a proper balanced output at the headphone socket.  I use mine that way.




Thanks so much for the feedback. 

Can I ask, if I was to opt for the Jotunheim with the amp/dac combo and still use the mojo for the main dac via the rca inputs will it use the mojo at all for the dac or would the dac inside the Jotunheim take over completely?

Just tossing up whether or not to just get it as an amp only.


----------



## Music Alchemist

iaudio365 said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback.
> 
> Can I ask, if I was to opt for the Jotunheim with the amp/dac combo and still use the mojo for the main dac via the rca inputs will it use the mojo at all for the dac or would the dac inside the Jotunheim take over completely?
> 
> Just tossing up whether or not to just get it as an amp only.


 
  
 You already have the Mojo. Why pay extra for the additional DAC you don't need?


----------



## x RELIC x

iaudio365 said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback.
> 
> Can I ask, if I was to opt for the Jotunheim with the amp/dac combo and still use the mojo for the main dac via the rca inputs will it use the mojo at all for the dac or would the dac inside the Jotunheim take over completely?
> 
> Just tossing up whether or not to just get it as an amp only.


 
  
 The Mojo_ can't_ be used as a transport/passthrough as it has *no digital outputs*. The whole point of the Mojo is to use its sophisticated DAC. When using any analogue connection (3.5mm from Mojo to RCA input of an amp for example) it will already be converted to an analogue signal. Remember, a DAC is a *D*igital to *A*nalogue *C*onverter (sampled data to continuous data). Unless wanting to compare the quality of the DAC in the Jotunheim with the Mojo I'd save your money and just get the amp without the DAC option if you really want to add more components to your chain.


----------



## iAudio365

music alchemist said:


> You already have the Mojo. Why pay extra for the additional DAC you don't need?




That's true. I'm having hard time deciding between the jot and cavalli lc, I just know that the LC converts the signal from the mojo to give a balanced output. But some people say the jot doesnt do this and others say it does. But the jot offers more in terms of pre amp etc out of the box and at a much more compelling price point. 

I'm just concerend if it doesnt convert the signal to give me balanced audio from my mojo to the Jotumheim I was thinking just to get it as dac/amp. But the gentelman a few comments above says he uses it this way with out issue.

But is the cavalli LC better at converting the signal to give balanced with mojo or they both work the same way? I heard you need a balanced dac as well with the Jotumheim in order for this to work as intended.


----------



## Torq

iaudio365 said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback.
> 
> Can I ask, if I was to opt for the Jotunheim with the amp/dac combo and still use the mojo for the main dac via the rca inputs will it use the mojo at all for the dac or would the dac inside the Jotunheim take over completely?
> 
> Just tossing up whether or not to just get it as an amp only.


 

 It'll use the Mojo if you select the RCA inputs on the Jotunheim.  It'll use the DAC in the Jotunheim if you select the card input.  So you can have both and switch between them at will.
  
 Unless you're not always going to have the Mojo connected to the Jotunheim though, you don't need the DAC card and could just go with the raw Jotunheim amp.


----------



## iAudio365

x relic x said:


> The Mojo _can't_ be used as a transport/passthrough as it has *no digital outputs*. The whole point of the Mojo is to use its sophisticated DAC. When using any analogue connection (3.5mm from Mojo to RCA input of an amp for example) it will already be converted to an analogue signal. Remember, a DAC is a *D*igital to *A*nalogue *C*onverter (sampled data to continuous data). Unless wanting to compare the quality of the DAC in the Jotunheim with the Mojo I'd save your money and just get the amp without the DAC option if you really want to add more components to your chain.




I really wanted to try balanced though with the Mojo as the dac, thats why I'm tossing up between LC and Jot.


----------



## Music Alchemist

iaudio365 said:


> That's true. I'm having hard time deciding between the jot and cavalli lc, I just know that the LC converts the signal from the mojo to give a balanced output. But some people say the jot doesnt do this and others say it does. But the jot offers more in terms of pre amp etc out of the box and at a much more compelling price point.
> 
> I'm just concerend if it doesnt convert the signal to give me balanced audio from my mojo to the Jotumheim I was thinking just to get it as dac/amp. But the gentelman a few comments above says he uses it this way with out issue.
> 
> But is the cavalli LC better at converting the signal to give balanced with mojo or they both work the same way? I heard you need a balanced dac as well with the Jotumheim in order for this to work as intended.


 
  
 The balanced headphone output on the Jotunheim will almost certainly sound different than the single-ended one. So in that sense, it's not an issue. If you want a definite answer on how the technical side of things works here, contact info@schiit.com.


----------



## Torq

iaudio365 said:


> I really wanted to try balanced though with the Mojo as the dac, thats why I'm tossing up between LC and Jot.


 

 In which case, buy the amp you like the best as both will give you balanced output from an SE input.


----------



## iAudio365

music alchemist said:


> The balanced headphone output on the Jotunheim will almost certainly sound different than the single-ended one. So in that sense, it's not an issue. If you want a definite answer on how the technical side of things works here, contact info@schiit.com.




Good point, will do, just thought some guys on here might know.

I will contact schiit.

Thanks again.


----------



## x RELIC x

iaudio365 said:


> I really wanted to try balanced though with the Mojo as the dac, thats why I'm tossing up between LC and Jot.


 
  
 I know. You were asking if the Mojo's DAC will be bypassed. I said no, it can't be when using the Mojo. Purchase the amp you want to test balanced.


----------



## iAudio365

x relic x said:


> I know. You were asking if the Mojo's DAC will be bypassed. I said no, it can't be when using the Mojo. Purchase the amp you want to test balanced.




Ok cool. Thank you.


----------



## Music Alchemist

A song I played just now (click here if you wanna listen) nearly brought me to tears with the Mojo and Koss KTXPRO1.
  
 Has anyone else noticed music sounding better at night? It happens consistently for me. I think it may just be a biology thing. Some also theorize it's related to power lines and whatnot. Anyway, my listening session tonight is sublime. I played music earlier today and it didn't sound nearly as good as now, for whatever reason.


----------



## kumar402

music alchemist said:


> A song I played just now (click here if you wanna listen) nearly brought me to tears with the Mojo and Koss KTXPRO1.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed music sounding better at night? It happens consistently for me. I think it may just be a biology thing. Some also theorize it's related to power lines and whatnot. Anyway, my listening session tonight is sublime. I played music earlier today and it didn't sound nearly as good as now, for whatever reason.




I don't think it has anything to do with power line but more with reduction in ambience noise as the traffic reduces, significant reduction in noise from neighbor or person staying upstairs. 
Also our mind is more relaxed at night and can concentrate more on music


----------



## Music Alchemist

kumar402 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with power line but more with reduction in ambience noise as the traffic reduces, significant reduction in noise from neighbor or person staying upstairs.
> Also our mind is more relaxed at night and can concentrate more on music


 
  
 That can't be it. I listen loud. I can't even hear my fist slamming against the desk with louder tracks! lol
  
 I do think it's more likely to just be a brain/body phenomenon than anything weird going on with clean/dirty power.


----------



## Deftone

vapman said:


> I test my microSD's but never thought to test my SATA cables? I only use SATA cable that comes with good motherboards.
> 
> What do you mean by imaging in microSD context?


 
  
 Lol I'm not sure if this is serious. Maybe you should try Sonys Premium sound SD cards, i hear the soundstage is out of this world.
  
 http://www.whathifi.com/news/sony-claims-high-end-sd-card-offers-premium-sound


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> That can't be it. I listen loud. I can't even hear my fist slamming against the desk with louder tracks! lol
> 
> I do think it's more likely to just be a brain/body phenomenon than anything weird going on with clean/dirty power.


 

 ​Some people swear music sounds better at night due to much lower RF/EMI
  
 I have never noticed any difference but what i do know is if I'm not in a good mood or feel unwell everything sounds bad no matter how much it costs. To me music always sounds best im when relaxed and happy.


----------



## simonm

jmills8 said:


> Simon, How in the world did that happen ? And you want money back after six months? Come on !




You expect Lavricables not to be biased and selective in his response? In the interest of transparency for this thread I will publish the full transcript of emails to a site in which someone who wishes to take his side might like to see the evidence first. This is not a support experience that enamoured me to the seller of a €100 cable.

Did you read my two lengthy posts in which I described how the cable broke first before the plug came off? Or my point about how the cord in its natural position puts strain on the cable and the port? In the second and third posts Chord themselves warn against this problem and it's why alternative designs like a right-angled plug are recommended (I will post those details to follow). The cable clearly has reliability and longevity issues.

Point 1: I was completely polite and explained fully that the cable stopped working before the plug came off. The plug separated *after* trying to massage the broken port in a desperate attempt to get it functional. I was on a plane and really wanted the music. My brother who was with me is one of the witnesses who saw me restarting my phone and Mojo dozens of times in an effort to get it to work because the cable at that point seemed intact and I was more concerned about a broken Mojo!

After the flight, and still in a desperate attempt to get it to work (yes the Mojo is that addictive) I gave it to him and he must've yanked it or something to break the remaining pins and completely separate the plug.

This is relatively inconsequential since the plug was already broken and it does not validate my consumer rights according to Australian law. I thought the EU had even better protections than Australia but it appears that's not the case. I'm writing to let others know in case they thought buying from from a small seller in Europe gave them better protections.

Point 2: The seller states 6 months but it was actually less than five. This highlights his tendency to twist and distort the facts in his favour.

I don't plan to derail this thread but I do feel very aggrieved by this seller and will provide the facts and argue my case, which I believe I have done.

There are many other makers of similar cables out there and nearly all of them are cheaper and I plan to get one that has a right-angled plug so that strain on the cable and ports is minimised and is instead much more absorbed by the bend in the cable.

Point 3: I gave the seller credit where due and I generously offered the broken cable on here to anyone that wants to repair it for $30 US. Instead the seller rudely suggested I mistreated the cable without providing any logical evidence as to why I'd do that.

Point 4: The seller did not state that return shipping was included (but now does in this thread) so he has changed the story for the purposes of this thread. In all honesty I probably would've happily accepted those terms and this whole dispute would've never happened! He also still refuses to expedite the process if I were to go ahead with the repair.

I just realised that another option is to seek resolution through PayPal.


----------



## maserluv

Hi WayTooCrazy,

Are you saying you heard Better Sounding with AQ Forest Micro USB Cable compare to Meenova Micro USB Cable while using them as Charging Cable?

I'm do encounter better sounding on one Side when using USB C Cable (USB C is reversible) to charge my MOJO.



waytoocrazy said:


> I tried 5 different MicroUSB cables as charging cables. I used a PalmPre 1A charger, a Samsung 2A charger, a Sony Xperia Charger (don't remember the amperage), a Jawbone 1A charger, and finally picked up an Anker PowerPlug 2 charger and PowerLine cable. Nothing stopped the whine, but it is when hitting "trickle" charge that it makes the noise. If I play music, it dies down to almost inaudible, but during silent passages and when I turn it off and on... it changes pitch as well. When "done" trickle charging, the Mojo will remain silent. I've re-linked to my videos here...
> 
> Test 1
> Test 2
> Test 3


----------



## miketlse

hooster said:


> I am enjoying my Mojo. The low noise/high resolution does however reveal problems with some sources. I am currently watching a TV series online and there are sound edits in it that are painfully obvious through the Mojo. They raise and lower the level of things like background sounds and the steps are clearly and slightly distractingly audible. This is not really noticeable through lesser equipment but the Mojo tells you all about it.
> 
> I am not complaining, truth is better than lies.




If you try listening to sporting broadcasts, which include a feed of the crowd noise, the extra clarity in the audio does help to make it feel like you are physically at the event.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

maserluv said:


> Hi WayTooCrazy,
> 
> Are you saying you heard Better Sounding with AQ Forest Micro USB Cable compare to Meenova Micro USB Cable while using them as Charging Cable?
> 
> I'm do encounter better sounding on one Side when using USB C Cable (USB C is reversible) to charge my MOJO.



No. It was running off battery. The Meenova cable was purchased because of how it would connect my tablet to Mojo. I purchased the Mojo to accompany my tablet as transportable, not my phone. The LG V20 has excellent audio for a phone and I find no need to pair it. The other cables were built/purchased for charging due to suggestions in this thread. I just decided to try them in the signal path since I already had them.


----------



## DavidW

As a new Mojo user, I spent the last day trying it out a really do like how it sounds, looks, and feels. A great product (especially from the comments I read in this tread and elsewhere).
 
A few noob questions: when I gently shake the Mojo, I hear a soft rattling sound and then I realized that it is the globes over the color lights. Is that normal or could my unit have a defect?
 
The other quirk was that when I was using the Mojo with my iPhone 6 for a run this morning, I placed the iPhone and the Mojo into my waist runners pack (my daughter calls it a fanny pack  with the Chord-supplied USB cable and the Apple - Lightning-to-USB Camera Adapter (I think that is the CCK). Once it was all in place and I was ready to go the music suddenly stopped coming out of my IEMs and started playing on the iPhone speaker. After a few attempts I left without the Mojo. Once I returned, I applied the cables and everything was fine. The pack was a bit tight so I wonder if the Mojo USB socket disconnects under some very a mild stress. Also, the CCK and USB cable lengths don't give much play. I did swap the Chord-supplied USB with a generic USB cable that didn't work at all so I thought the Chord-supplied USB is something other then generic.
 
Any thoughts? Perhaps a new running pack is in my future.
 
Thanks.


----------



## Music Alchemist

davidw said:


> when I gently shake the Mojo, I hear a soft rattling sound and then I realized that it is the globes over the color lights. Is that normal or could my unit have a defect?


 
  
 Yeah, it's just the balls. Nothin' to worry about.


----------



## rwelles

davidw said:


> As a new Mojo user, I spent the last day trying it out a really do like how it sounds, looks, and feels. A great product (especially from the comments I read in this tread and elsewhere).
> 
> A few noob questions: when I gently shake the Mojo, I hear a soft rattling sound and then I realized that it is the globes over the color lights. Is that normal or could my unit have a defect?
> 
> ...


 

 The globes will rattle slightly on mine. Others have also reported this, so I don't consider it a defect.
  
 If the output switches from the Mojo to the iPhone speakers, this is controlled by the iOS. This is usually fixed by restarting the iPhone. Sometimes it will require a reset (hold down both the power button and the home button until you see the Apple logo. No data or apps will be lost in the process!).


----------



## rkt31

it seems this little beauty is becoming my small desktop system too. my fiio x3 ii gen and mojo stack is so good I can anytime attach it to small diy single driver speaker and enjoy the music in my living room .


----------



## WCDchee

I know the Mojo costs a lot more, and I know it isn't meant for that, but I was trying out a friend's fidget cube, if any of you know what it is, and I must say, the turning the mojo's balls is FAR more satisfying than that fidget cube


----------



## ambrose1985

can anyone verify if a shielded cable can minimise or prevent radio interference when using the mojo ?


----------



## 435279

Not in my experience no, only a longer cable seems to make any difference so that the phone and Mojo can be placed further apart. Some say a ferrite core works too but I've never tried one of these.


----------



## ambrose1985

steveoliver said:


> Not in my experience no, only a longer cable seems to make any difference so that the phone and Mojo can be placed further apart. Some say a ferrite core works too but I've never tried one of these.


 
  
 
  
 I was thinking of getting one to connect to my iphone and/or ipad at my bedside. 
  
 sigh. 
  
 i don't think i can deal with the interference.


----------



## miketlse

ambrose1985 said:


> I was thinking of getting one to connect to my iphone and/or ipad at my bedside.
> 
> sigh.
> 
> i don't think i can deal with the interference.


 
  
 The iphone does seem prone to interference, but there can be other contributory factors, such as how far your phone is from the phone mast (the farther away, the more the phone has to ramp up its signal, to communicate with the mast).
 Even so there are several things that you can try to reduce the issue of RFi:

longer cable
longer shielded cable
ferrite cores
this solution using thin ferrite sheeting, which was reported to remove virtually all RFI http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28935#post_13164965
  
 So don't despair yet, all is not lost.


----------



## jarnopp

ambrose1985 said:


> I was thinking of getting one to connect to my iphone and/or ipad at my bedside.
> 
> sigh.
> 
> i don't think i can deal with the interference.




If your iPad is not cellular (wifi only) you would not have a problem. Or you could put your phone on airplane mode. Depends how you or want to use it.


----------



## theveterans

ambrose1985 said:


> I was thinking of getting one to connect to my iphone and/or ipad at my bedside.
> 
> sigh.
> 
> i don't think i can deal with the interference.


 
  
 get a Poly when it's released and say good bye to interference.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Another member let me borrow his Raspberry Pi 2 (and some other equipment) for awhile in order to get my first taste of a network player. Technically, I didn't even use it as a network player; I put the files on a USB flash drive connected to the Pi and only used its local wireless network to control the Volumio interface via web browser. And of course, I connected the Mojo to the Pi instead of my laptop. It sounded a little better, but not enough of an improvement for me to buy it for myself. So I'll stick with my original plan of not bothering with a serious network player and the like until after upgrading to more important gear.


----------



## Hooster

music alchemist said:


> So I'll stick with my original plan of not bothering with a serious network player and the like until after upgrading to more important gear.


 
  
 I like your plan.


----------



## SLC1966

jarnopp said:


> If your iPad is not cellular (wifi only) you would not have a problem. Or you could put your phone on airplane mode. Depends how you or want to use it.




I have my Mojo stacked with my iPhone using the chord add on block with the Apple camera adapter plugged into it. I have not had any interference at all but if I do I assume I can just put my phone in airplane mode. When I put my phone in Airplane mode it turns off wifi. I just need to click wifi back on. I can then stream using Tidal with no issues. So convenient to stack them that way.


----------



## GreenBow

Reporting that my Anker charger makes no noise on the Mojo. It's a (27W) Port-Port 4 Lite. Model: A2042. (No hissing or whining, as it is with my other non-branded charger.) https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01MXXOQTE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 However I think it was established. This is because my Mojo is in the serial number where hissing isn't as likely. Serial number 40,000 - ish.
  
 I was just checking however. If the Anker had caused hissing then it could have meant my other charger was a solution to share. (Sorry folks it was not a result.)


----------



## x RELIC x

Stacking kit for the X5iii shown with the Mojo:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/828402/fiio-x5-3rd-gen-2x-akm-4490-balanced-out-dsd-dxd-dts-android-dual-card-slot/3390#post_13297874


----------



## blazer78

greenbow said:


> Reporting that my Anker charger makes no noise on the Mojo. It's a (27W) Port-Port 4 Lite. Model: A2042. (No hissing or whining, as it is with my other non-branded charger.) https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01MXXOQTE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> However I think it was established. This is because my Mojo is in the serial number where hissing isn't as likely. Serial number 40,000 - ish.
> 
> I was just checking however. If the Anker had caused hissing then it could have meant my other charger was a solution to share. (Sorry folks it was not a result.)


 
  
 Interesting, my Mojo's serial number is in the 29,xxx range and hisses/buzzes like theres no tomorrow when turned off and charging. Once turned on, it stops hissing, but there are many times that I leave it off and it becomes increasingly annoying (having to unplug the charging cable physically to eliminate it). I've tried quite a few different chargers (iphone, ipad charger etc.) and even a powerbank battery with no luck in eliminating the noise.
  
 The worst part is that the Mojo transmits a strong hiss through my stereo amplifier (and to my speakers) when switched off and charging. It seems to penetrate all the five different inputs on my amp as well...... Arguably, it could be said that the Mojo is not designed for desktop usage being plugged into a charger all the time, but surely this usage scenario would have been tested somewhat.


----------



## Zojokkeli

blazer78 said:


> Interesting, my Mojo's serial number is in the 29,xxx range and hisses like theres no tomorrow when turned off and charging. Once turned on, it stops hissing, but there are many times that I leave it off and it becomes increasingly annoying (having to unplug the charging cable physically to eliminate it). I've tried quite a few different chargers (iphone, ipad charger etc.) and even a powerbank battery with no luck in eliminating the noise.
> 
> The worst part is that the Mojo transmits a strong hiss through my stereo amplifier (and to my speakers) when switched off and charging. It seems to penetrate all the five different inputs on my amp as well...... Arguably, it could be said that the Mojo is not designed for desktop usage being plugged into a charger all the time, but surely this usage scenario would have been tested somewhat. :confused_face:




Maybe you have a defective unit or haven't found a suitable charger. My Mojo is always charging and doesn't hiss at all.


----------



## blazer78

zojokkeli said:


> Maybe you have a defective unit or haven't found a suitable charger. My Mojo is always charging and doesn't hiss at all.


 
  
 Quite possibly. May I ask your serial number range?


----------



## DavidW

Late to the game, but loving the sound of the Mojo. I received mine last Friday, spent the weekend listening, researching, and learning more and more about the Mojo, and really enjoying the experience. Even started reading this thread from the beginning.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't know if I'll keep that up or just turn to the "FAQ in 3rd post! (been there too). Lots of activity way back on March 15, 2015...


----------



## Music Alchemist

I know some of you, like me, are interested in the Hugo 2. Well, now it's available for preorder at Moon Audio for a lower price than I expected!
  
 https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-hugo-2-usb-dac-headphone-amp.html
  
 I'm curious whether I'd still use the Mojo after upgrading.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music alchemist said:


> I know some of you, like me, are interested in the Hugo 2. Well, now it's available for preorder at Moon Audio for a lower price than I expected!
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-hugo-2-usb-dac-headphone-amp.html
> 
> I'm curious whether I'd still use the Mojo after upgrading.




Mojo seems to be infinitely more portable. I suspect for many it will still have a good role as a truly portable unit.


----------



## Music Alchemist

grumpyoldguy said:


> Mojo seems to be infinitely more portable. I suspect for many it will still have a good role as a truly portable unit.


 
  
 Yep. If my lifestyle changes and I start listening to music away from home, the Mojo would retain relevance.
  
 ...And who knows...perhaps I could end up preferring the Mojo for some music regardless.


----------



## ray-dude

grumpyoldguy said:


> Mojo seems to be infinitely more portable. I suspect for many it will still have a good role as a truly portable unit.


 

 I'm preordering a Hugo 2 (via a group buy), but for my home 2 channel setup.  I plan on continuing to use my Mojo for portable and office use.  Eventually when the whole Davina/digital amp landscape comes to fruition, I'll make the call on whether to keep the Hugo 2 as part of the 2 channel chain, or update my portable/office setup, but it will be hard to beat the Mojo for true portable use.
  
 As always, these are remarkably top shelf problems.  We're living in an age of miracles and wonders.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

ray-dude said:


> grumpyoldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo seems to be infinitely more portable. I suspect for many it will still have a good role as a truly portable unit.
> ...


 
 great post. 
  
 like others, I considered selling Mojo to help $ Hugo 2, but I may not...I will wait to see how 'portable' Hugo 2 is for me, personally.  (This may change more so if we Hugo 2 gets his own Poly device).  
  
 My concern about keeping Mojo is becoming so accustomed to Hugo 2 quality, that it spoils Mojo.   I don't know if the difference is this great or not, however.


----------



## warrior1975

Hugo 2 will have its own poly device, been confirmed by Chord.


----------



## Maru10

warrior1975 said:


> Hugo 2 will have its own poly device, been confirmed by Chord.




I wonder whether it will be possible to connect poly to hugo 2 via microusb extenders, until the proprietary solution arrives. I cannot imagine why not, save for an intentional restriction by design.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pandaclocker

@Rob Watts
  
 "_There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant._

_*The downside with USB is the common ground connection."*_
  
 But Rob, what if none of my electrical devices are grounded? In my room the only AC-powerplug there is in my room is a 2-pin-no-ground, so my computer and everything is not-grounded. So that means there is no common ground (right?), and this should mean that there is no downside for me with using USB, right?
 Or can there be "internal grounds" (whatever that is?) within electrical systems even if there is absolutely no connection to any "real" Earth/ground? 
  
 I would really appreciate an answer, as I'm wondering if a optical toslink cable from my onboard RealtekALC1150 to my Mojo will be more "musical" than the usb cable I have from my computer to my Mojo currenty.... Thanks!
  
 EDIT: But yes litterally, my computer is 100% ungrounded... Wonder if it's a problem. Have no apparant problems and I have used it like this for 2 years now.


----------



## miketlse

maru10 said:


> I wonder whether it will be possible to connect poly to hugo 2 via microusb extenders, until the proprietary solution arrives. I cannot imagine why not, save for an intentional restriction by design.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 
  
 I think this will also apply to the Hugo 2 http://www.head-fi.org/t/831347/chord-electronics-poly-advanced-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-specs-in-1st-post/1005#post_13199922


----------



## Maru10

Great, must have missed that post. Thanks a lot!


----------



## miketlse

pandaclocker said:


> @Rob Watts
> 
> "_There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant._
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use optical from my desktop, and the sound from the Mojo is very clean and precise.
 If i use usb from my desktop, I can occasionally hear short bursts of low level electrical noise (a bit like the sound of a record stylus being dragged 1mm across a record) during very quiet passages - however just as Rob Watts predicts in his posts, this electrical noise makes the music sound slightly brighter.
  
 Mostly I stick with optical, but occasionally I like to try usb for some albums.
 You will only find out if you prefer optical by trying it, and all you need is a $5 cable - so it will not be an expensive experiment.


----------



## Hooster

miketlse said:


> I use optical from my desktop.


 
  
 Hi, may I ask how you get optical out of a desktop?


----------



## miketlse

hooster said:


> Hi, may I ask how you get optical out of a desktop?


 
 I presume that was a joke.


----------



## Hooster

miketlse said:


> I presume that was a joke.


 
  
 No, special sound card perhaps?


----------



## miketlse

hooster said:


> No, special sound card perhaps?


 
  
 Nothing special - it is a 10 year old Asus P6T SE motherboard, from the days when optical came as a standard output socket.


----------



## kumar402

has anyone used AudioQuest Forest USB cable to connect Mojo with the laptop.
 I am planning to get one so wanted to know if any one has something good or bad to say about it.


----------



## Zojokkeli

blazer78 said:


> Quite possibly. May I ask your serial number range?


 
  
 My serial number is in the 38XXX range.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

kumar402 said:


> has anyone used AudioQuest Forest USB cable to connect Mojo with the laptop.
> I am planning to get one so wanted to know if any one has something good or bad to say about it.


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/30600#post_13288651
  
 It is a very "stiff" cable, keep that in mind.


----------



## dreambass

Mojo seems a maybe it will maybe it won't, what if device reading through this. ( hiss hum cable charging etc etc)


----------



## kumar402

waytoocrazy said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/30600#post_13288651
> 
> It is a very "stiff" cable, keep that in mind.




Thanks a lot for info. Don't want the cable to be stiff.
Any suggestion for good USB cable for MOJO


----------



## ubs28

Should I go for the Mojo + Poly for portable use or get the Hugo 2?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

kumar402 said:


> Thanks a lot for info. Don't want the cable to be stiff.
> Any suggestion for good USB cable for MOJO


 
 Unfortunately no. I only have the ones listed. I'm probably sending back the AQ Forest cable (due to stiffness). I'll use the cable I made, or I'll go make another cable out of stranded silver plated copper when my Mojo arrives again.


----------



## GreenBow

Optical is still possible on desktop. My motherboard has an optical header. Just a matter of getting a part to take it to the slots at the back.
  
@blazer78 If I recall you said you used Apple chargers. I think they are noisy with Mojo. Did you read, "FAQ in 3rd Post", or not?


----------



## blazer78

greenbow said:


> Optical is still possible on desktop. My motherboard has an optical header. Just a matter of getting a part to take it to the slots at the back.
> 
> @blazer78 If I recall you said you used Apple chargers. I think they are noisy with Mojo. Did you read, "FAQ in 3rd Post", or not?


 
  
 Yes, I've read the section regarding charging noise. The Apple 1 amp charger is supposed to be low in noise/virtually "silent", not in my case however. The noise completely stops when the Mojo is powered on, still, the charging noise while it is off, is quite bothersome.


----------



## Pandaclocker

miketlse said:


> I use optical from my desktop, and the sound from the Mojo is very clean and precise.
> If i use usb from my desktop, I can occasionally hear short bursts of low level electrical noise (a bit like the sound of a record stylus being dragged 1mm across a record) during very quiet passages - however just as Rob Watts predicts in his posts, this electrical noise makes the music sound slightly brighter.
> 
> Mostly I stick with optical, but occasionally I like to try usb for some albums.
> You will only find out if you prefer optical by trying it, and all you need is a $5 cable - so it will not be an expensive experiment.


 
  

 I don't hear any form of electrical noise during quiet piano passages and such. It's very, very dark.

 My setup is:

 Asmedia USB 3.0 port from a Z97X chipset with i7 cpu and high quality EVGA PSU --> Supra USB Cable --> IFi Nano iusb3.0 -> QED Reference 0.30m usb cable --> Fidelio X2.

 Only thing I hear is random pops and clicks when listening to music via Directsound (not aiso or wasapi) while streaming music at 44.1 khz. I think if windows upsamples to 96khz 24bit, then the pops disappear Other than that, it's very musical with no hint of brightness I can percieve at least.

 I'd still like an answer from someone qualified within electrical engineering if it can cause audio problems to have an ungrounded PC as the music player. For what I can read it's a plus because of no ground loop/common ground-issues, but I'm a newb, so what do I know.
  
 Fidelify is great to get bit-perfect music through spotify btw. you have to open spotify first and fidelify first together. Then close spotify down, and now u can search in fidelify after all the music ya want to hear, and it sends it through AISO chord drivers directly to your mojo without windows interfering


----------



## rkt31

I use asio output in foobar and use oyaide neo a class 1m USB cable with ferrite cores and jitterbug in USB ports of laptop. I would say it is by far the best USB set up I could get for the money . that USB cable though stiff but is of very high quality pcocc copper.


----------



## rkt31

oyaide s class uses even thicker but same pcocc copper so for smaller lengths like 1m it can be stiffer so I preferred a class. for longer lengths s class may be better. now oyaide has pure silver USB too but many prefer pcocc copper over silver.


----------



## Rob Watts

pandaclocker said:


> @Rob Watts
> 
> "_There are two problems that USB has against toslink - and one benefit. The benefit is that timing comes from Mojo - but with toslink the incoming data has to be re-timed via the digital phase lock loop (DPLL) and this is not quite as good - but you will only hear the difference via a careful AB test, so it's in practice insignificant._
> 
> ...


 
 It doesn't matter if the units are un-grounded, only if there is a path via the mains - so Mojo connected to a power amp via a PC, then the mains power itself will act as the ground loop. You should be OK if the PC is grounded or mains powered, but if Mojo is not charging and you are listening via headphones - then there is no electrical loop through Mojo.
  
 There are two problems that optical eliminates - one is tiny currents from the PC that are signal related and these are at there worst when the signal crosses through zero and the digital data changes from all ones (slightly negative) to all zeroes (positive or zero) - these tiny signal related but distorted currents degrade depth perception. The second problem is RF noise injected into Mojo from the noisy PC onto Mojo's ground planes.
  
 Now you may say why can't this problem be fixed? For desktop DAC's I put galvanic isolation on the USB, and this electrically isolates the grounds, and this solves 99% of the problem. I can't put isolation on Mojo, as the solution draws too much current from the source - and people would complain if a mobile device had a flat battery after 4 hours of usage. So to minimize the problem I fit RF filters on the ground and VBUS of the USB; and I use 4 ground plane layers on Mojo's PCB - 2 that are dedicated ground planes, this is to reduce the ground impedance, so that when current enters Mojo the error voltages on the ground is kept as small as possible.
  
 If your USB source is battery powered, then this whole problem is solved - there is no way that currents can circulate from the USB inputs to the analogue outputs as there is no return current path - assuming the USB source is not separately grounded.
  
 I hope this clarifies, Rob


----------



## Rob Watts

pandaclocker said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > I use optical from my desktop, and the sound from the Mojo is very clean and precise.
> ...


 
 The problem of clicks and pops via directsound is Windows. Mojo can't correct for source faults.


----------



## GLowaslike

recently got a Mojo and i was wondering which setting to set my dac? im running Windows 10 with tidal and going to run it with a liquid carbon soon (coming this wednesday) and i just want to make sure that i have my mojo at its right settings before firing it up. thank you


----------



## jarnopp

glowaslike said:


> recently got a Mojo and i was wondering which setting to set my dac? im running Windows 10 with tidal and going to run it with a liquid carbon soon (coming this wednesday) and i just want to make sure that i have my mojo at its right settings before firing it up. thank you




I'd start with line out (3v) into the LC. I believe the max unclipped gain would be had at 2 clicks above line out (closer to 3.9v output from the Mojo), bit depending on what volume you want to play the LC at and your headphone, you may want substantially lower Mojo volume (line out minus 4-20 clicks). These are with the LC balanced and at 3x gain, which I prefer to 1x gain. Play around and listen, as YMMV.


----------



## x RELIC x

glowaslike said:


> recently got a Mojo and i was wondering which setting to set my dac? im running Windows 10 with tidal and going to run it with a liquid carbon soon (coming this wednesday) and i just want to make sure that i have my mojo at its right settings before firing it up. thank you




What headphones do you plan to plug in to the Liquid Carbon? If using the line level volume preset of 3Vrms on the Mojo you may find you don't have much room to play with on the Liquid Carbon volume pot. 3Vrms is quite a lot so if you want a more common line-out level click the Mojo's volume down 4 clicks to get 1.9Vrms. Keep in mind that this volume setting will now be remembered so take caution before you plug sensitive headphones directly to the Mojo at these levels.


----------



## lbbef

rkt31 said:


> oyaide s class uses even thicker but same pcocc copper so for smaller lengths like 1m it can be stiffer so I preferred a class. for longer lengths s class may be better. now oyaide has pure silver USB too but many prefer pcocc copper over silver.




I have the Oyaide Neo Class S USB Rev 2. Ever since PCOCC got discontinued, Oyaide has been updating their products to use their new own 102SSC conductor.

I also have the PA-02 V2 RCA (102SSC) as well as Oyaide's mini to mini interconnects in both 102SSC (newer) and PCOCC (older).

Haven't really done a comparison between the two though.


----------



## GLowaslike

x relic x said:


> What headphones do you plan to plug in to the Liquid Carbon? If using the line level volume preset of 3Vrms on the Mojo you may find you don't have much room to play with on the Liquid Carbon volume pot. 3Vrms is quite a lot so if you want a more common line-out level click the Mojo's volume down 4 clicks to get 1.9Vrms. Keep in mind that this volume setting will now be remembered so take caution before you plug sensitive headphones directly to the Mojo at these levels.




LCD-X


----------



## Hooster

glowaslike said:


> recently got a Mojo and i was wondering which setting to set my dac? im running Windows 10 with tidal and going to run it with a liquid carbon soon (coming this wednesday) and i just want to make sure that i have my mojo at its right settings before firing it up. thank you


 
  
 Why not just plug your headphones straight into the Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

glowaslike said:


> LCD-X




Yeah, start with the Mojo 4 clicks down from the line level volume preset. With the LCD-X you'll barely be able to use the volume range of the Liquid Carbon if the Mojo is feeding 3Vrms to the input (unless you like damaging your hearing). I know, I used to own the Liquid Carbon and have the LCD-XC (both the X and XC are very easy to drive).


----------



## zolom

I have the "*Audioquest Forest USB Micro Digital Audio Cable*" (length: 75 cm) arriving in the coming days to connect with my *Mojo*
  
  
_*S7 Edge or Windows 10 laptop > "Audioquest USB Dragontail" > "Audioquest Jitterbug" > "Audioquest Forest USB Micro Digital Audio Cable" > "Mojo" >  optional: "Arrow 5Tx" amplifier to e*_*nhances bass (*_*connected via Silver interconnect) > SE846 (with HeadphonesLounge *__*silver cables)*_
  
 Hope this will prove to be the ultimate setup for me.
  
 Will keep you posted


----------



## GreenBow

blazer78 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Optical is still possible on desktop. My motherboard has an optical header. Just a matter of getting a part to take it to the slots at the back.
> ...


 
  
 I am confused now. I mean I bought an Anker thinking the Apple ones were noisier. However I must have misread.
  
 Moving on though. It was determined that some of the early Mojos has something like noise caused by a regulator. Something to do with charging circuit I think. It's probably linked somewhere in the third post. Or you could use search thread to find it.


----------



## Music Alchemist

glowaslike said:


> LCD-X


 
  
 My LCD-X should arrive tomorrow.
  
 I'd be interested in your comparisons of driving it from the Mojo directly and with external amps.
  


x relic x said:


> Yeah, start with the Mojo 4 clicks down from the line level volume preset. With the LCD-X you'll barely be able to use the volume range of the Liquid Carbon if the Mojo is feeding 3Vrms to the input (unless you like damaging your hearing). I know, I used to own the Liquid Carbon and have the LCD-XC (both the X and XC are very easy to drive).


 
  
 That goes for you too!
  
 I did a bit of research and at least know that plenty of people love the LCD-X direct from Mojo. But I'm curious how much the sound changes when you use it with an external amp. I often read about people getting stronger dynamics with really powerful amps. It's certainly not a power issue since it's so easy to drive, so it would come down to the design of the amp.


----------



## DavidW

Still feeling my way around with the Mojo (a few days in now). I am using the iPhone 6 to feed the Mojo and (for now) a pair of Shure SE-535 IEMs at the backend. When I swapped out the Chord-supplied USB cable for another generic USB cable, the Mojo did not work. I then inserted the Chord-supplied cable and the Mojo good to go.
  
 So what's with the USB on the Mojo? Are there certain characteristics of USB cables that I have been missing?


----------



## Hooster

davidw said:


> So what's with the USB on the Mojo? Are there certain characteristics of USB cables that I have been missing?


 
  
 No, you probably have a faulty cable. I am using a cable that came bundled with a cheap phone and it works great.


----------



## svetlyo

My replacement Mojo has a little QR code and a number (in white) between the two headphone jack. The original unit didn't have such a mark nor the many Mojos seen in pictures all over the web. Can somebody that has bought Mojo recently confirm that it now has that mark?


----------



## Mediahound

svetlyo said:


> My replacement Mojo has a little QR code and a number (in white) between the two headphone jack. The original unit didn't have such a mark nor the many Mojos seen in pictures all over the web. Can somebody that has bought Mojo recently confirm that it now has that mark?


 
  
 That's normal. Chord changed it to include that late last year.


----------



## svetlyo

mediahound said:


> That's normal. Chord changed it to include that late last year.


 
 Thanks. I thought that it might be a mark put on after refurbishing or something like that. The little holo-sticker that seals the box was intact, but who knows...


----------



## musickid

i have three questions and if the response is a definitive yes to them then there is a very high 90% chance i will buy a hugo. there is a very good deal near where i live.
  
 1) can hugo effortlessly drive beyer dynamics dt 880 600 ohm headphones with complete authority and no distortion at loud levels?
  
 2) if i start with a fully charged hugo can i play and charge at the same time for as many hours as i want without worrying about the battery running out.? and wait for it the cruncher...3) can i switch hugo off and disconnect the charger when i finish using it and just plug it into the charger and switch hugo back on when i want to use it again.(assuming that as ive been playing and charging previously the battery drain will have been minimal, routine full charges from time to time is ok) * ie i can only leave hugo charging when i am actually using it playing music due the fact that i do not feel comfortable leaving an electric appliance like the hugo charging while im asleep or out of my flat for safety. *thanks to all mk. normally im out alot as well.


----------



## NaiveSound

Any mojo owners with the T1 2nd gen? 
I found the t1 to be better thank Thr hd800 and other comparable headphones... Is mojo a hood synergy for T1 2nd ed?


----------



## Light - Man

naivesound said:


> Any mojo owners with the T1 2nd gen?
> I found the t1 to be better thank Thr hd800 and other comparable headphones... Is mojo a hood synergy for T1 2nd ed?


 
 As I said to you before - I had the Mojo and T1.2 but I no longer have them.
  
 I know that *Peter* loves the combo but for me it was decent but not good enough for fast dynamic stuff especially considering the T1.2 price. It seems that the T1.2 pairs best with a serious desktop amp.
  
 I have since got the* AKG K612 pro* (for £88 on Amazon UK) and liked it out of the box but the overall sound was a bit disjointed - but now after considerable burn-in time I am finding it remarkably good particularly for vocals but overall finding it enjoyable. I reckon that the K612 should pair well with the Mojo and give it some sparkle in the treble that I found I was missing with the Mojo.
  
 Anyone pairing the K612 with the Mojo?
  
 How are you liking your Cowon Plenue 2 DAP - I thought that you liked it and thought that it was comparable and if not better than the Mojo?
  
 p.s. This thread has become very easy to skim through especially since *Mython* has gone AWOL.
  
*Edit:* I found the T1.2 a touch clinical and sterile for my liking and much prefer the vocals on the K612.


----------



## Mojo ideas

svetlyo said:


> Thanks. I thought that it might be a mark put on after refurbishing or something like that. The little holo-sticker that seals the box was intact, but who knows...


 We now include coding on the end of Mojos to improve product traceability.


----------



## Ra97oR

djbobby said:


> mashuto said:
> 
> 
> > Are you hearing noise on the headphone line or just out of the unit itself?
> ...


 

 My new unit with 46xxx S/N unit whines like mad with it's on trickle charge. My old unit was silent with the same combo (see FAQ for setup).
  
 I have even tried the iFi PSU to see if an even cleaner PSU will help but it didn't change a thing.
  
 The whine is loud enough to be heard outside the room... I haven't got around of returning it yet as I don't want to be left without a Mojo for a week or so for the turnaround without guarantee that a new unit will fix it


----------



## rkt31

@musickid, I am one of the few users using Beyer DT 880 600 ohm with hugo. though it will depend how loud one listens but I barely need to go beyond light blue with hugo . at light purple it will be too loud. battery in hugo is much more powerful than mojo and easily plays around 10 hours. you can switch of hugo after the use and still keep the charger plugged . however i avoid the hugo continuously switched on and charger plugged in .


----------



## Music Alchemist

musickid said:


> i have three questions and if the response is a definitive yes to them then there is a very high 90% chance i will buy a hugo. there is a very good deal near where i live.
> 
> 1) can hugo effortlessly drive beyer dynamics dt 880 600 ohm headphones with complete authority and no distortion at loud levels?
> 
> 2) if i start with a fully charged hugo can i play and charge at the same time for as many hours as i want without worrying about the battery running out.? and wait for it the cruncher...3) can i switch hugo off and disconnect the charger when i finish using it and just plug it into the charger and switch hugo back on when i want to use it again.(assuming that as ive been playing and charging previously the battery drain will have been minimal, routine full charges from time to time is ok) * ie i can only leave hugo charging when i am actually using it playing music due the fact that i do not feel comfortable leaving an electric appliance like the hugo charging while im asleep or out of my flat for safety. *thanks to all mk. normally im out alot as well.


 


rkt31 said:


> @musickid, I am one of the few users using Beyer DT 880 600 ohm with hugo. though it will depend how loud one listens but I barely need to go beyond light blue with hugo . at light purple it will be too loud. battery in hugo is much more powerful than mojo and easily plays around 10 hours. you can switch of hugo after the use and still keep the charger plugged . however i avoid the hugo continuously switched on and charger plugged in .


 
  
 1) I got plenty of volume from the Schiit Fulla with that headphone, and obviously the Mojo/Hugo has even more power. But it may not be ideal in this case. I haven't used it with other amps either, so I can't comment further.
  
 2) Yes.
  
 3) Yes.


----------



## NaiveSound

light - man said:


> As I said to you before - I had the Mojo and T1.2 but I no longer have them.
> 
> I know that *Peter* loves the combo but for me it was decent but not good enough for fast dynamic stuff especially considering the T1.2 price. It seems that the T1.2 pairs best with a serious desktop amp.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the insight, thinking about adding a cheap schiit amp to mojo to make the T1 v2 sound a little better or at least squeeze a little more out of it. 

The Cowon pm2 is an outstanding dap due to its jeteffect 7 and EQ and fluid UI. I loved it. However I had to sell it to fund the T1 2nd get ( got a stellar deal on a new t1 2nd gen and I just had to do it)

I had mojo, Cowon pm2 and, Empire ears Zeus XRA. Something had to go.


----------



## vapman

naivesound said:


> Thanks for the insight, thinking about adding a cheap schiit amp to mojo to make the T1 v2 sound a little better or at least squeeze a little more out of it.
> 
> The Cowon pm2 is an outstanding dap due to its jeteffect 7 and EQ and fluid UI. I loved it. However I had to sell it to fund the T1 2nd get ( got a stellar deal on a new t1 2nd gen and I just had to do it)
> 
> I had mojo, Cowon pm2 and, Empire ears Zeus XRA. Something had to go.


 
 Oh man, don't use a schiit for that. If you are gonna go cheap why not get a crown power amp with a headphone jack? Way more way cleaner power


----------



## Light - Man

naivesound said:


> Thanks for the insight, thinking about adding a cheap schiit amp to mojo to make the T1 v2 sound a little better or at least squeeze a little more out of it.
> 
> The Cowon pm2 is an outstanding dap due to its jeteffect 7 and EQ and fluid UI. I loved it. However I had to sell it to fund the T1 2nd get ( got a stellar deal on a new t1 2nd gen and I just had to do it)
> 
> I had mojo, Cowon pm2 and, Empire ears Zeus XRA. Something had to go.


 
  
 Enjoy your Beyer T1.2 (as lots of people like it) - if not flog it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Talking about the K612, I just tried it with a Geek Out 450 DAC-Amp and it sounds very mediocre with it - so again it just goes to show  that pairings/synergies are very important (as well as our preferences).


----------



## Music Alchemist

The LCD-X sounds _quite_ good with the Mojo! Easily a better all-rounder for me than the Elear, HD 800, and TH900.
  
 ...But this thing is so freaking heavy! I'm worried about my back. At least mine came with an aftermarket strap that improves the comfort and even automatically adjusts to my head.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> The LCD-X sounds _quite_ good with the Mojo! Easily a better all-rounder for me than the Elear, HD 800, and TH900.
> 
> ...But this thing is so freaking heavy! I'm worried about my back. At least mine came with an aftermarket strap that improves the comfort and even automatically adjusts to my head.


 
 Good to know. The strap you refer to, is that the Lohb strap?


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> Good to know. The strap you refer to, is that the Lohb strap?


 
  
 I'm not quite sure. Could be. *Here* is another photo. (Taken by the previous owner.)
  
 The name Lohb sounded familiar...turns out he's someone I've talked to in the caffeine addicts anonymous thread. Heh.


----------



## NaiveSound

vapman said:


> Oh man, don't use a schiit for that. If you are gonna go cheap why not get a crown power amp with a headphone jack? Way more way cleaner power




I never even heard of those but I have an open mind to any info you guys have, is this a better route over the schiit amps. Keep in mind I do want mojo to be the dac portion


----------



## Pandaclocker

If I stream music at youtube with directsound 44.1 khz (i.e. no upsampling sinc youtube is 44.1 khz) or even 88.2 khz I on average hear a click/pop in the audio every 30 second, especially if I also surf/do other things on the PC while listening to the audio. However, if I set directsound to upsample to 96 khz 24 bit , guess what, zero pops/clicks... that's pretty strange


----------



## Deftone

light - man said:


> Anyone pairing the K612 with the Mojo?




I have been using this combination for the past few months and I am extremely happy with it. I only listen to metal and its provides and fast, dynamic and agile sound with great timbre. I'm not looking to upgrade for a while.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> The LCD-X sounds _quite_ good with the Mojo! Easily a better all-rounder for me than the Elear, HD 800, and TH900.
> 
> ...But this thing is so freaking heavy! I'm worried about my back. At least mine came with an aftermarket strap that improves the comfort and even automatically adjusts to my head.



I loved the LCD2 it was an incredible headphone but the weight broke the deal for me, what's the point in fantastic sound when it results in neck pain. Out of interest why do you cover your surface with paper towels?


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> I loved the LCD2 it was an incredible headphone but the weight broke the deal for me, what's the point in fantastic sound when it results in neck pain. Out of interest why do you cover your surface with paper towels?


 
  
 My neck is fine. I'm more worried about my back. (I only weigh 110 pounds!)
  
 Because it's a nasty old table.


----------



## rkt31

was listening to ultimate headphone demo tracks by chesky in 24 bit 192khz with mojo and beyerdynamic DT 880 600 ohm. I would say it was one the most satisfying music experience ever. the compilation of the album is extremely good which includes some very good jazz, gospel and instrumental tracks . recording is top notch. being a binaural recording it conveys the venue and recording ambience perfectly, just like a good binaural recording should sound. sounds are projected in front of you instead of in your head, in of the track a person goes behind the dummy head with a instrument which sounds like a thin metal blade and yes it feels exactly behind you. I wish I could have some more high quality binaural recordings.


----------



## jmills8

rkt31 said:


> was listening to ultimate headphone demo tracks by chesky in 24 bit 192khz with mojo and beyerdynamic DT 880 600 ohm. I would say it was one the most satisfying music experience ever. the compilation of the album is extremely good which includes some very good jazz, gospel and instrumental tracks . recording is top notch. being a binaural recording it conveys the venue and recording ambience perfectly, just like a good binaural recording should sound. sounds are projected in front of you instead of in your head, in of the track a person goes behind the dummy head with a instrument which sounds like a thin metal blade and yes it feels exactly behind you. I wish I could have some more high quality binaural recordings.


you after "the sound" not the music? I know a guy who is into the "visuals" and not the movie itself.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> you after "the sound" not the music? I know a guy who is into the "visuals" and not the movie itself.


 
  
 Sorry, but that's kind of ridiculous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By your logic a well shot cinematic masterpiece will be just as enjoyable on a old VHS tape vs at film resolution. Part of the immersion of music is the placement of instruments and the depth recorded in the track. If the audio engineer went to the trouble of creating a soundscape, or the recording is in binaural with great spacial cues I want to hear that, not just the primary frequency response driven into my ears.


----------



## jmills8

There are groups of guys who watch a movie only because of the visuals and not about what is happening in the movie. Any mistakes during the movie is shunned.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> > There are groups of guys who watch a movie only because of the visuals and not about what is happening in the movie. Any mistakes during the movie is shunned.


 
  
 But that's what they want to focus on (if that's their thing then all the power to them). It's a treat to hear the binaural test tracks showing what's possible with the recording method. I'm sure the OP was simply expressing that he wants to hear more well done binaural tracks, nothing wrong that.


----------



## Zojokkeli

jmills8 said:


> There are groups of guys who watch a movie only because of the visuals and not about what is happening in the movie. Any mistakes during the movie is shunned.


 
  
 My OLED-television certainly makes watching movies more enjoyable, but it doesn't make bad movies any better.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> But that's what they want to focus on (if that's their thing then all the power to them). It's a treat to hear the binaural test tracks showing what's possible with the recording method. I'm sure the OP was simply expressing that he wants to hear more well done binaural tracks, nothing wrong that.


Your cotrect one can enjoy listening to crickets and doors closing. Still doesnt make them more knowlegable.


----------



## x RELIC x

jmills8 said:


> Your cotrect one can enjoy listening to crickets and doors closing. *Still doesnt make them more kbowkegable*.


 
  
 What? Who said that? The whole topic was that binaural sounds great... Wish there were more.... You're going way off on a tangent...
  
 I'm out.


----------



## jmills8

x relic x said:


> What? Who said that? The whole topic was that binaural sounds great... Wish there were more.... You're going way off on a tangent...
> 
> I'm out.


Sorry for the typo. My point is audio for me is about enjoying the music. Anywho its off topic.


----------



## rkt31

@jmills8, this thread is one of the largest thread simply because of the mojo's sq which betters far more expensive DACs . off course good music is enjoyable on any system but still people keep on exploring better gear in the quest of more transparent, realistic and 'hi fidelity' sound. isn't it ? a good binaural recording takes you closer to the real live performance. I agree many a times so called audiophile stuff is more of 'experimental' kind devoid of any melody but that album is not. I found chesky compilations to be of very high quality, not just experimental fusion . I would suggest you to try that album , you will be surprised to listen the extreme fidelity .


----------



## Music Alchemist

jmills8 said:


> My point is audio for me is about enjoying the music.


 
  
 I can't enjoy music even half as much when the equipment makes it sound bad. That goes for some so-called (as in not really) high fidelity equipment too. If you think those who want higher fidelity aren't doing it for the enjoyment of music, you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## psikey

music alchemist said:


> I can't enjoy music even half as much when the equipment makes it sound bad. That goes for some so-called (as in not really) high fidelity equipment too. If you think those who want higher fidelity aren't doing it for the enjoyment of music, you are sorely mistaken.


 
  
 Plus its also what you progress up to/from. When I got my first decent IEM's Klipsch X10i I honestly thought they were wonderful. Now been using SE846's for over a year now and still amazed by them.
  
 Just got a new Fiio X5III DAP so in process of trying it I had a go with the Klipsch X10i again and WOW sounds so crap now to me !
  
 The Mojo still has the edge to me in sound quality compared to my HA-2SE & now X5III. Not a massive improvement like going from X10i to SE846 but still there (apart from cellular RF interference if close coupled to a phone).
  
  
 PS  The X5III is my SE846's new best friend


----------



## Music Alchemist

Argh. Trying to resist buying the HD 600 since I already have so many headphones (though I may trade some away for another STAX system)...but I'm so curious how it will sound, especially on the Mojo! And it's only $288 on Amazon. I really liked the HD 650 even from the humble Schiit Fulla, and online info makes it seem like the HD 600 is like a more neutral version of that headphone. It never ends...my life revolves around headphones, I swear! XD
 Edit: I have no willpower. Bought it...


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Argh. Trying to resist buying the HD 600 since I already have so many headphones (though I may trade some away for another STAX system)...but I'm so curious how it will sound, especially on the Mojo! And it's only $288 on Amazon. I really liked the HD 650 even from the humble Schiit Fulla, and online info makes it seem like the HD 600 is like a more neutral version of that headphone. It never ends...my life revolves around headphones, I swear! XD
> Edit: I have no willpower. Bought it...


 
 If only you could have resisted until black friday - there were several really good offers on the HD 600 before Christmas, usually below $200 or £200. http://www.head-fi.org/t/530008/the-eu-deals-thread/1440#post_13120026


----------



## Music Alchemist

@Deftone: I don't recall. Have you used the HD 600 with the Mojo? Or just the HD 650? Do you prefer it with or without an external amp?
  


miketlse said:


> If only you could have resisted until black friday - there were several really good offers on the HD 600 before Christmas, usually below $200 or £200. http://www.head-fi.org/t/530008/the-eu-deals-thread/1440#post_13120026


 
  
 Black Friday? That's like a thousand Alchemist years from now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Your link is £199, which is about $244 plus international shipping...so not much savings anyway.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> @Deftone
> : I don't recall. Have you used the HD 600 with the Mojo? Or just the HD 650? Do you prefer it with or without an external amp?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Just the HD650, from the modi2 + vali tube amp I used to pair them with the 650 had a bigger bass and more aggressive mid range and treble, from the mojo the 650 is smooth, fast, agile and nimble. 
I prefer the smoother faster sound. Both options were powering the senns well neither sound thin or hollow just preference.


----------



## Joaco

Can anyone lead me to Mojo-Hugo comparisons? Or simply comment.

I would be using it with Shure SE846 and would like to replace a Burson HA-160D in a speaker system if it is up to the level.


----------



## howdy

joaco said:


> Can anyone lead me to Mojo-Hugo comparisons? Or simply comment.
> 
> I would be using it with Shure SE846 and would like to replace a Burson HA-160D in a speaker system if it is up to the level.



Jamming to the hugo right now. I personally think there is a significant differance. There is more depth bass is more impactful, treble is very accurate in that its clear but easy to listen to for hours. Very catharsis.


----------



## flyte3333

Finally got my HP stand so can post a pic of my Mojo setup!

For my particular setup the difference between USB and Toslink inputs for the Mojo are enormous - Toslink wins so easily, even if it's limited to 24/192. My source is a HifiBerry Digi+ PRO, which is essentially an ethernet>I2S>Toslink device. I have had past experience with trying to clean up computer USB sources with high speed USB galvanic isolation but the best is the Intona and that's pricey. This ethernet>I2S>Toslink Hifiberry Digi+ Pro is much more cost effective. When you read about how Toslink is the preferred input for the Mojo (if not using USB galvanic isolation) and then you hear it, it all makes sense. The clarity and separation between instruments and multiple voices and smoothness is incredible, with black backgrounds.

An affordable USB to Toslink converter may be less complicated than my setup but I like avoiding USB in the path completely, like with my Hifiberry Digi+ Pro

I'd love to hear what USB galvanic isolation does with the Mojo, to hear it in comparison with Toslink in my particular setup. The affordable Olimex USB Isolator is limited to 24/48 unfortunately and there's no room for an Intona at the moment in my budget sadly

Has anyone been able to do this comparison between a quality Toslink source vs computer USB audio (no galvanic isolation) vs computer USB audio with galvanic isolation? 

I'm quite happy with the Hifiberry Digi+ Pro's Toslink output so I should probably stop worrying about changing sources and just enjoy the music 

Btw: my USB audio source for comparisons is the Surface Pro 4. I do know that not all USB audio sources are created equal, having owned a microRendu last year but I parted ways with that to try different things. That and the SoTM SMS-200 are incredible USB audio sources that don't really need added USB galvanic isolation but they are around the price of the Mojo itself.






Sent from my Blackberry DTEK50 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joaco

howdy said:


> Jamming to the hugo right now. I personally think there is a significant differance. There is more depth bass is more impactful, treble is very accurate in that its clear but easy to listen to for hours. Very catharsis.




Thanks, Howdy!


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Ordered my mojo today! Wanted to save for the Hugo2 and still will be knowing I could sell the mojo easily when the time comes. Anyways, I'm pretty excited lol.


----------



## canali

Came out yesterday that *Spotify might soon offer lossless streaming* (Spotify Hi Fi) to compete with Tidal Hi Fi
 ...They're testing it now, experimenting with pricing.
*http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/1/14776780/spotify-hi-fi-preparing-launch-lossless-audio-tier*

 Spotify also now has over 50 million subscribers (Apple = 20 million or so...Tidal = 1 million or so)...
*https://www.cnet.com/news/spotify-50-million-subscribers-members-apple-music-tidal/*
 they gained over 10 million within the last year alone ...Seems Roon will try to make partnerships with them again (were rebuffed before) according to comments on Darko's coverage, in the comments section by one who seems to be from Roon.
*http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2017/03/lossless-cd-quality-streaming-coming-to-spotify/*

 Great news imo...The more people start to turn onto better quality music, the better for us all ....the more mainstream it becomes the better  the possibility of new products and services.  And major players like Spotify and Sonos, etc all could help facilitate such with their popularity and brand awareness, regardless of whether you support streaming..(and Apple might offer ALAC lossless with their iPhone 8 fall release, esp if Spotify does go ahead with lossless ).


----------



## AmusedToD

Ok guys, I definitely need some help here. I am expecting delivery of the new Oppo UDP-203 that I intend to use as source via it's RCA coaxial output to my Chord Mojo acting as a standalone DAC.

As you might guess, the issue here is the cable due to the Mojo's 3.5mm coaxial input. So I need a RCA to 3.5mm coaxial cable, or perhaps a RCA-3.5mm adapter.

Any suggestions here?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

amusedtod said:


> Ok guys, I definitely need some help here. I am expecting delivery of the new Oppo UDP-203 that I intend to use as source via it's RCA coaxial output to my Chord Mojo acting as a standalone DAC.
> 
> As you might guess, the issue here is the cable due to the Mojo's 3.5mm coaxial input. So I need a RCA to 3.5mm coaxial cable, or perhaps a RCA-3.5mm adapter.
> 
> Any suggestions here?


 
  
 I believe, You're looking for this.


----------



## Zojokkeli

music alchemist said:


> Argh. Trying to resist buying the HD 600 since I already have so many headphones (though I may trade some away for another STAX system)...but I'm so curious how it will sound, especially on the Mojo! And it's only $288 on Amazon. I really liked the HD 650 even from the humble Schiit Fulla, and online info makes it seem like the HD 600 is like a more neutral version of that headphone. It never ends...my life revolves around headphones, I swear! XD
> Edit: I have no willpower. Bought it...


 
  
 Might as well give Sony MDR-Z1R a shot while you're at it.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Only one more month until the Hugo 2 is out!
  


zojokkeli said:


> Might as well give Sony MDR-Z1R a shot while you're at it.


 
  
 Gotta catch 'em all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Fun fact: Nearly all of the five figures worth of audio equipment I have owned was procured without using any actual income, and instead was gotten from getting rid of stuff I already had, and, more recently, getting an inheritance. In other words, I've barely even begun to try!


----------



## JacquesDewitt

Hello, anyone have a manual test of fools to configure chord mojo with jriver?
I found some but not are very detailed.

Is there a player similar to audirvana in Windows?


----------



## AmusedToD

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I believe, You're looking for this.




Thanks for that. Is the cable good, is anyone using it?

Thanks.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Only one more month until the Hugo 2 is out!
> 
> 
> Gotta catch 'em all!
> ...


 
  
 Have you pre-ordered Hugo 2?


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> Have you pre-ordered Hugo 2?


 
  
 No. I don't preorder expensive things. And I'd rather have even better headphones before upgrading to it.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> No. I don't preorder expensive things. And I'd rather have even better headphones before upgrading to it.


 
  
 Settling on a headphone that will you will use for the next few years is a hard decision thats for sure. it took me quite a while to get to the K612 and it ended up being one of the cheapest!


----------



## x RELIC x

Update!!
  
 The Canadian Hugo2 Review Tour thread is now a Canadian/U.S.A Tour thread, U.S.A. applicants welcome.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/837542/official-chord-hugo2-canadian-u-s-a-tour-thread


----------



## Deftone

why no UK tour you lucky schiits


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> why no UK tour you lucky schiits


 
  
 There is....
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/837708/official-chord-hugo-2-uk-tour-thread


----------



## zerolight

zerolight said:


> http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html




So I finally got around to testing out my new 4 foot Meenova micro usb to lightning cable. Works fine. Feels well made. I like the lack of a lightning adapter. The longer cable means I can keep my phone in the front pocket of jeans and leave the Mojo in my inside jacket pocket. Also not getting interference when I place the iPhone and mojo close together - wonder if that was caused by the adapter.


----------



## DavidW

When I'm using the Mojo as a dedicated DAC (either OSX or Windows 10), the sample rate indicator color ball is illuminated red, even for high-res music. Is there a setting I need to make when using the Mojo as a DAC? Is that when I should put the Mojo into line level mode?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

davidw said:


> When I'm using the Mojo as a dedicated DAC (either OSX or Windows 10), the sample rate indicator color ball is illuminated red, even for high-res music. Is there a setting I need to make when using the Mojo as a DAC? Is that when I should put the Mojo into line level mode?


 
 On Windows 10:
 - Go into your System tray and Right Click your Speaker Icon.
 -  Left click Playback Devices
 - Look for Digital Output that says "Chord Async USB" (if you are using USB connection) and click on it, then properties
 - Click Advanced Tab
 - Try all the different Frequency levels and you will see the power indicator change colors (when you click test).
 - The power ball should be illuminated to the color/output you set the O/S to.
  
 * Which begs the question... if I set to 24/192.... does the Mojo upscale my 16/44 to 24/192? (I'm sure this is in Post #3 right...?)


----------



## x RELIC x

davidw said:


> [COLOR=222222]When I'm using the Mojo as a dedicated DAC (either OSX or Windows 10), the sample rate indicator color ball is illuminated red, even for [/COLOR]high-res[COLOR=222222] music. Is there a setting I need to make when using the Mojo as a DAC? Is that when I should put the Mojo into line level mode?[/COLOR]




You are always using the Mojo as a DAC, nothing is bypassed in 'line level mode' it's just a volume preset that isn't remembered when you turn it off.

As noted above, set the sampling rate in Windows to the same as your music file. However, if you have a mix of music this will get tedious very fast. The solution is to use playback software that automatically sends the correct sampling rate to the DAC based on the sampling rate of the music file. For OSX I use Audirvana+, I don't use Windows for music playback but I know others can help you with a recommendation.


----------



## maxh22

waytoocrazy said:


> * Which begs the question... if I set to 24/192.... does the Mojo upscale my 16/44 to 24/192? (I'm sure this is in Post #3 right...?)




If you just check the box, it will allow 24bit 192khz files to be processed my Mojo. If you change the default sampling rate to 192khz (which you don't wanna do btw) windows will upsample to 192khz before sending the compromised data to Mojo which then upsamples to 32bit 768khz.

The data is no longer bitperfect. This has a negative effect with regards to transient timing. IME, this is completely true and my own listening tests back this up.


----------



## Music Alchemist

davidw said:


> When I'm using the Mojo as a dedicated DAC (either OSX or Windows 10), the sample rate indicator color ball is illuminated red, even for high-res music. Is there a setting I need to make when using the Mojo as a DAC?


 
  
 Use a bit-perfect output mode in your player. I'd recommend ASIO, but you can also go with WASAPI or KS.
  


maxh22 said:


> If you just check the box, it will allow 24bit 192khz files to be processed my Mojo. If you change the default sampling rate to 192khz (which you don't wanna do btw) windows will upsample to 192khz before sending the compromised data to Mojo which then upsamples to 32bit 768khz.
> 
> The data is no longer bitperfect. This has a negative effect with regards to transient timing. IME, this is completely true and my own listening tests back this up.


 

 I thought Chord DACs upsample thousands of times via the WTA tap filters and whatnot, not just up to 768 kHz.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





maxh22 said:


> If you just check the box, it will allow 24bit 192khz files to be processed my Mojo. If you change the default sampling rate to 192khz (which you don't wanna do btw) windows will upsample to 192khz before sending the compromised data to Mojo which then upsamples to 32bit 768khz.
> 
> The data is no longer bitperfect. This has a negative effect with regards to transient timing. IME, this is completely true and my own listening tests back this up.


 
 My Sample Rate only goes up to 96Khz.

 ...but I can go higher in my OS settings.

 So.... not quite sure what I should be setting then... as this is my HP Spectre X2 Tablet that the Mojo will normally be residing with.


----------



## rosolo

Hi Mojo users...I want a phone to pair with mojo. I used samsung S3 but it often broke up (I believe the samsung UI can be problematic too). Now I want something that just works for the mojo via usb using UAPP. What is the cheapest phone I can get away with that will do it. Even s/h will do. but I want to pay least possible money.  Any ideas? tnx


----------



## Deftone

rosolo said:


> Hi Mojo users...I want a phone to pair with mojo. I used samsung S3 but it often broke up (I believe the samsung UI can be problematic too). Now I want something that just works for the mojo via usb using UAPP. What is the cheapest phone I can get away with that will do it. Even s/h will do. but I want to pay least possible money.  Any ideas? tnx




Motorola G4 is cheap and fast also works very well and smoothly with UAAP running android 7


----------



## maxh22

waytoocrazy said:


> My Sample Rate only goes up to 96Khz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just keep OS settings at 16 bit 44khz CD quality. Everything else looks fine.


----------



## Riley Beale

How would the Mojo pair with Audeze isine 20 iems, Earsonics SEM9 iems, Audeze EL8 Closed headphones, and Mr.  Speakers Aeon headphones?  how would it pair with my current Shure SE846 and my V-Moda M100 hardwired?  I am slowly going to upgrade my gear, but first I would like a little insight on those pairings to see if the Mojo would be good for me or not?  I will be using it out of my laptop and desktop computers and possibly a future dap or two.  I Have a Fiio X5 1st gen currently as my only dap.  I plan on getting an Opus 1 and maybe an Onkyo DPX1A or Fiio X5 3 as well eventually.  My music is all various mp3.  I try to keep it at a minimum of 128 bit rate, but a few songs are indeed below that.  I am trying to stick with 320 bit rate as much as possible now.  I have probably close to or over 250 gigs of music.  I like to have all of it with me and a lot of my old cds were stolen a long time ago so I don't have a way to rerip them at a higher quality unless I rebuy all of those albums which is too expensive for me to do right now.  I would rather spend a little on gear instead of rehashing my past to buy all of those albums again.  I also would like a fairly portable device that doesn't take up a lot of desk space or space in my luggage when I travel.  I got a new computer and it takes up at least half of my desk roughly.  I can't really afford a Hugo or anything.  Something with a small foot print would be much better for me.
  
 Thank you
  
 Riley


----------



## Deftone

Riley, I think in this situation it would be best for you to find one to demo and take all your headphones and iems with you and have a long listen/ comparison.


----------



## rosolo

deftone said:


> Motorola G4 is cheap and fast also works very well and smoothly with UAAP running android 7


 
 Thanks Deftone. This looks a good phone but I was hoping for something much cheaper maybe something old from the last couple of years that paired well with the mojo in the past and is now on the s/h market.   Although I see that the G4 PLAY isn't a bad price but it seem very cut back from the standard G4.
 s


----------



## Deftone

rosolo said:


> Thanks Deftone. This looks a good phone but I was hoping for something much cheaper maybe something old from the last couple of years that paired well with the mojo in the past and is now on the s/h market.   Although I see that the G4 PLAY isn't a bad price but it seem very cut back from the standard G4.
> s




Ah I see, I'm not sure an older android phone would be that much of a good idea. For example the galaxy s4 mini I had lying around had problems with UAPP and OTG cables, also the SD card slot in it had max 64gb support but could not recognise my sandisk 200gb extreme at all. The only other phone I know that definiely does work is a Motorola E Gen phone but that's still around £90


----------



## Riley Beale

deftone said:


> Riley, I think in this situation it would be best for you to find one to demo and take all your headphones and iems with you and have a long listen/ comparison.


 

 I wish I could.  I live in Northern California way North of the bay in the valley.  I have nowhere to actually try this quality of gear near me.  There is one Best buy in my area and that is the about it audio store wise unless you count Target and Wal Mart.  The closest Apple store is about 2 hours or so away.  I am a farmer and don't really have a lot of extra time and money to travel long distances to shop for audio gear.  It is much easier for me to ask on here and than see different opinions and figure out what is best for me.  However I am going to San Francisco for a concert next month.  Is the Mojo available anywhere in the city itself?  I will be in Reno the next day if there is a place there i could test one please share.
  
 Cheers
  
 Riley


----------



## sabloke

I'm about to get my Samsung Chromebook Plus delivered and was wondering if it will work with my Mojo? If it does, are Chromebooks affected by the same upsampling limitations like their Android cousins? The best thing about this particular Chromebook is that it is supposed to work with Android apps out of the box. Let's see how well Onkyo, UAPP and other players work with this thing...


----------



## Skyyyeman

riley beale said:


> How would the Mojo pair with Audeze isine 20 iems, Earsonics SEM9 iems, Audeze EL8 Closed headphones, and Mr.  Speakers Aeon headphones?  how would it pair with my current Shure SE846 and my V-Moda M100 hardwired?  I am slowly going to upgrade my gear, but first I would like a little insight on those pairings to see if the Mojo would be good for me or not?  I will be using it out of my laptop and desktop computers and possibly a future dap or two.  I Have a Fiio X5 1st gen currently as my only dap.  I plan on getting an Opus 1 and maybe an Onkyo DPX1A or Fiio X5 3 as well eventually.  My music is all various mp3.  I try to keep it at a minimum of 128 bit rate, but a few songs are indeed below that.  I am trying to stick with 320 bit rate as much as possible now.  I have probably close to or over 250 gigs of music.  I like to have all of it with me and a lot of my old cds were stolen a long time ago so I don't have a way to rerip them at a higher quality unless I rebuy all of those albums which is too expensive for me to do right now.  I would rather spend a little on gear instead of rehashing my past to buy all of those albums again.  I also would like a fairly portable device that doesn't take up a lot of desk space or space in my luggage when I travel.  I got a new computer and it takes up at least half of my desk roughly.  I can't really afford a Hugo or anything.  Something with a small foot print would be much better for me.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Riley


 

 There's no reason why the Mojo shouldn't pair well with any of the headphones you mention - and I've tried the Mojo with several of them. In fact, of the 2,053 pages in this thread so far, in which probably thousands of members have paired the Mojo with probably every headphone under the sun, I can't think of a single post where a member said it didn't pair well. Great dac, excellent analog output section ("amp") - why shouldn't it pair well?
  
 Specifically, of the ones you mention, I've used the Mojo with the Audeze EL8 Closed (and Open, and also Audeze LCD-X and LCD-XC, both of which I've owned), MrSpeakers Aeon - at the recent CanJam NYC, and also with other MrSpeakers phones, incl. Alpha Dog, Ether C and Ether Flow, all of which I've owned, Shure SE846 - which I own and use the Mojo with all the time, and tried the V-Modas too, and many others at CanJam NYC. The Mojo works great with all of them. 
  
 So, I don't think you have to worry about whether the Mojo pairs well with various phones. In fact, I think buying a Mojo is one of the most risk free headphone-related decisions you could make.
  
 And, as an added benefit, the Mojo works extremely well with the older and lower rez recordings you mention.There are many postings here where the members have said how the Mojo has added new life to such recordings. It certainly has for me.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## jarnopp

riley beale said:


> I wish I could.  I live in Northern California way North of the bay in the valley.  I have nowhere to actually try this quality of gear near me.  There is one Best buy in my area and that is the about it audio store wise unless you count Target and Wal Mart.  The closest Apple store is about 2 hours or so away.  I am a farmer and don't really have a lot of extra time and money to travel long distances to shop for audio gear.  It is much easier for me to ask on here and than see different opinions and figure out what is best for me.  However I am going to San Francisco for a concert next month.  Is the Mojo available anywhere in the city itself?  I will be in Reno the next day if there is a place there i could test one please share.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Riley




Audio Vison SF has the Mojo where you can demo in S F. It sounds really good with mp3s (256 and 320kbps).


----------



## Riley Beale

skyyyeman said:


> There's no reason why the Mojo shouldn't pair well with any of the headphones you mention - and I've tried the Mojo with several of them. In fact, of the 2,053 pages in this thread so far, in which probably thousands of members have paired the Mojo with probably every headphone under the sun, I can't think of a single post where a member said it didn't pair well. Great dac, excellent analog output section ("amp") - why shouldn't it pair well?
> 
> Specifically, of the ones you mention, I've used the Mojo with the Audeze EL8 Closed (and Open, and also Audeze LCD-X and LCD-XC, both of which I've owned), MrSpeakers Aeon - at the recent CanJam NYC, and also with other MrSpeakers phones, incl. Alpha Dog, Ether C and Ether Flow, all of which I've owned, Shure SE846 - which I own and use the Mojo with all the time, and tried the V-Modas too, and many others at CanJam NYC. The Mojo works great with all of them.
> 
> ...


 
  


jarnopp said:


> Audio Vison SF has the Mojo where you can demo in S F. It sounds really good with mp3s (256 and 320kbps).


 

 Thank you kindly.  I will take a look there if I get time.  It seems like there is no hype to the Mojo.  t was huge when it came out and is still as huge or bigger now.  It pretty much stands the test of time.  As does most Chord products. to sum it up you cannot go wrong with the Mojo it sounds like.
  
 Thank you
  
 Riley


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Spent some time with the mojo today. By itself and connected to my iPhone it was ok. Clean for sure and great black background but it didn't drive my eikons very well. The soundstage was much smaller than usual and bass wasn't as prominent by a large margin. This is all In comparison to my darkvoice and my peachtree DACIT. I connected iPhone, mojo to darkvoice and had similar soundstage issues So I decided to try and connect directly to my laptop and after downloading the driver I was up and running, I didn't see any point in not connecting my darkvoice since it's my desktop amp and if I've got my laptop out then might as well use it. Connecting to the laptop brought the soundstage I'm use to back but a tad smaller. The added cleanliness and black background was there and I think it digs deeper than my dac it. After listening to my normal list of review music I had some concerns. the very familiar list of vocal and instrumental music I was listening to just wasn't as euphoric as I was use to. The highs of the winy violin were too bright and forward and lacked the sweetness and sometimes caressing nature I love to engulf myself in. Similar things were happening with the vocals. I decided to do some back and forth between dacs and after a while I was able to better understand what was going on. While my DACIT probably isn't as technically good in the distortion and noise floor area, It seemed to be more forward but softer in the attack and maybe a little slower on the decay. This makes it seem more like the type of music I'm listening to is singing to me which I adore. Also the soundstage and body all together was bigger and better than the mojo. I like to look at both sides of the story however and definitely give the mojo the win when it comes to visualizing and sense of more real vocals. I mainly bought the mojo so I could be more portable with my eikons and maybe take them upstairs to bed with me if I wanted to but it didn't quite drive them good enough by itself and rather irritated me a bit. granted there were a couple of times I preferred the mojo presentation with my desktop rig but there were too many times I wasn't enjoying the songs I listen to most. i believe the mojo by itself would work AMAZIMG with easier to drive cans that were made to be more portable. I decided to try on my wife's p7 and it really brought them to life. My two amps give them way more everything than they need and causes them to go places they weren't meant to go and they get very fatiguing when I do so. With the mojo, they meld very well. I've tried it with the mrspeakers aeon and while it drove them well I think the Aeon can scale up more than what the mojo can give. However the AEON with the Hugo2 was probably my most favorite thing to listen to at canjam this year. Soooooop good. I'd like to hear some good iems, lower impedance beyers, some grados and b&w p9 with the mojo. But for now, I think the mojo is going back so I can save for a hugo2.


----------



## miketlse

doctacosmos said:


> Spent some time with the mojo today. By itself and connected to my iPhone it was ok. Clean for sure and great black background but it didn't drive my eikons very well. The soundstage was much smaller than usual and bass wasn't as prominent by a large margin. This is all In comparison to my darkvoice and my peachtree DACIT. I connected iPhone, mojo to darkvoice and had similar soundstage issues So I decided to try and connect directly to my laptop and after downloading the driver I was up and running, I didn't see any point in not connecting my darkvoice since it's my desktop amp and if I've got my laptop out then might as well use it. Connecting to the laptop brought the soundstage I'm use to back but a tad smaller. The added cleanliness and black background was there and I think it digs deeper than my dac it. After listening to my normal list of review music I had some concerns. the very familiar list of vocal and instrumental music I was listening to just wasn't as euphoric as I was use to. The highs of the winy violin were too bright and forward and lacked the sweetness and sometimes caressing nature I love to engulf myself in. Similar things were happening with the vocals. I decided to do some back and forth between dacs and after a while I was able to better understand what was going on. While my DACIT probably isn't as technically good in the distortion and noise floor area, It seemed to be more forward but softer in the attack and maybe a little slower on the decay. This makes it seem more like the type of music I'm listening to is singing to me which I adore. Also the soundstage and body all together was bigger and better than the mojo. I like to look at both sides of the story however and definitely give the mojo the win when it comes to visualizing and sense of more real vocals. I mainly bought the mojo so I could be more portable with my eikons and maybe take them upstairs to bed with me if I wanted to but it didn't quite drive them good enough by itself and rather irritated me a bit. granted there were a couple of times I preferred the mojo presentation with my desktop rig but there were too many times I wasn't enjoying the songs I listen to most. i believe the mojo by itself would work AMAZIMG with easier to drive cans that were made to be more portable. I decided to try on my wife's p7 and it really brought them to life. My two amps give them way more everything than they need and causes them to go places they weren't meant to go and they get very fatiguing when I do so. With the mojo, they meld very well. I've tried it with the mrspeakers aeon and while it drove them well I think the Aeon can scale up more than what the mojo can give. However the AEON with the Hugo2 was probably my most favorite thing to listen to at canjam this year. Soooooop good. I'd like to hear some good iems, lower impedance beyers, some grados and b&w p9 with the mojo. But for now, I think the mojo is going back so I can save for a hugo2.




The reduced width to the soundstage does get mentioned by users. Rob Watts explains it using a visual analogy - previously your dac/amps were providing you with an image that was slightly out of focus. If you look at objects, but let them become out of focus they become blurred and appear to become wider. Once you regain focus, the width is reduced, but you can perceive the distance/depth better. In audio terms, the Mojo brings the soundstage into focus, and reduces its width, but increases the depth to the soundstage, enabling you to better locate the musicians on the stage.


----------



## GreenBow

@DoctaCosmos, sorry I can't read you whole wall of text. Use paragraphs to help people access what you say.
  
 Have you tried using bit-perfect. That deepens soundstage on speakers with Mojo. It also clarifies soundstage in headphones. (All in my opinion.) Bit-perfect also improves the tone somewhat.
  
 No idea what other DACs you used. Nor would I know what their signature is. However when I went from Meridian Explorer to Mojo, the soundstage improved quite a lot. Sounds at the edges of the soundstage were as equally prominent and clear as those anywhere else in the soundstage. (In fact it made the ME soundstage feel a bit ridiculous. However it took time for me to really get to grips with it all; all the new info.)


----------



## DoctaCosmos

I'll try to ponder on the soundstage thing and revise what I quickly wrote last night before I went to bed. I think I can relate and should be able to better interpret what I was hearing. I'll probably just make a video review on YouTube so there's no issues with reading my wall of text. Writing on a tablet doesn't work to good in the first place and when I try to break into paragraphs the formatting usually changes once I submit and skews the overall look into a mess. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Music Alchemist

sound eq said:


> thanks so much
> 
> is there anything else I need to setup in Jriver with mojo to get the best out of it?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm quoting this here so others can help you out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 (To anyone who wants to assist him, he's using the Mojo with loudspeakers.)
  
 I just keep things simple and use bit-perfect output (ASIO in my case) in foobar2000 without any DSP aside from inserting a bit of silence before manually selected tracks to compensate for the delay of the Mojo's processing. (Which otherwise cuts off the beginning of tracks.) Oh, and sometimes I do use VST parametric equalizers.
  
 I can't comment on JRiver's room correction, as I only use the Mojo with headphones and I've only used JRiver a few times in the past.
  
 Doesn't Adaptive Volume try to maximize the volume of your DAC or something like that? I think you should just keep the volume of your computer and player at maximum, then set the Mojo to line level volume and control the volume with your preamp or whatever it is you normally use for that.
  
 Since you mentioned a specific charging solution, I'll leave it to someone else to tell you how that will work.


----------



## junix

Any happy owner of the following:
 https://www.moon-audio.com/miter-chord-mojo-buttplate-leather-case-iphone-7.html ?

  
 Seems like a really convenient option for stacking..


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Replacement Mojo here. Charged for recommended time period. Whine is still there (much harder to hear it though). Sad for such an expensive product to have these issues. Still debating on keeping it.


----------



## musickid

apart from the positive benefits of the intona when using it with a mojo/hugo does it in any way change the sound signature or add anything artificial to the final sound. hugo/mojo are very finely tuned and so i once read the intona can add a veil to the sound even though the isolation benefits are great. cheers mk
  
 another thing that just came to mind, if your using an intona would the fact that the mojo or hugo is plugged in and charging effectively cancel the beneficial effects of the intona. this because the plugged in charger comes _after _the intona? same goes for using optical in this way?


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> apart from the positive benefits of the intona when using it with a mojo/hugo does it in any way change the sound signature or add anything artificial to the final sound. hugo/mojo are very finely tuned and so i once read the intona can add a veil to the sound even though the isolation benefits are great. cheers mk
> 
> another thing that just came to mind, if your using an intona would the fact that the mojo or hugo is plugged in and charging effectively cancel the beneficial effects of the intona. this because the plugged in charger comes _after _the intona? same goes for using optical in this way?


 
  
 1. Whether or not Intona adds anything to the sound is debatable, I don't think so. It makes everything less hazy and more focused. Everything is easier to hear and requires less concentration than when played back from a noisy source. If your source sounds a bit harsh the Intona will help smooth it out as well.
  
 2.  As stated in the 3rd post, Mojo and Hugo run off the internal battery at all times and having the charger plugged in does not affect the sound in anyway.


----------



## musickid

many thanks max. between intona and high quality optical cable which would you go for with an imac 512gb ssd 27 inch? cheers mk


----------



## ReneTS

Hi

Can I use the Chord Mojo just as a DAC, and connect it to an Arcam rhead amp? And how would I do this if possible?


----------



## Music Alchemist

renets said:


> Can I use the Chord Mojo just as a DAC, and connect it to an Arcam rhead amp? And how would I do this if possible?


 
  
 Yes. Just turn on the Mojo while holding both volume buttons at the same time to set the volume to line level, then connect a cable (it can be an adapter too) from the headphone output of the Mojo to your amp. It needs to be 1/8" on one end and whichever connection you need for your amp on the other. You can also change the volume on the Mojo to whatever you want after that if need be.


----------



## ReneTS

music alchemist said:


> Yes. Just turn on the Mojo while holding both volume buttons at the same time to set the volume to line level, then connect a cable (it can be an adapter too) from the headphone output of the Mojo to your amp. It needs to be 1/8" on one end and whichever connection you need for your amp on the other. You can also change the volume on the Mojo to whatever you want after that if need be.


 

 Sounds good  Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## Chikolad

miketlse said:


> The reduced width to the soundstage does get mentioned by users. Rob Watts explains it using a visual analogy - previously your dac/amps were providing you with an image that was slightly out of focus. If you look at objects, but let them become out of focus they become blurred and appear to become wider. Once you regain focus, the width is reduced, but you can perceive the distance/depth better. In audio terms, the Mojo brings the soundstage into focus, and reduces its width, but increases the depth to the soundstage, enabling you to better locate the musicians on the stage.


 
  
 I think that's part of the reason. Using my LCD-3F and comparing between the Mojo and Geek Pulse (vanilla), the Pulse has the wider soundstage but indeed the Mojo feels more cohesive and solid.
 But I also think it's a matter of presentation. I think the Mojo has a more intimate presentation that brings you closer to the stage.
 Having said all that, I'm listening to the LCDs straight out of the Mojo's headphone jack and the Pulse is feeding a Burson Soloist, so it's not apples to apples and it just might be (and I'm quite certain) that the Mojo doesn't drive the LCDs well enough.
 The only 3.5mm to 2RCA cable I currently have is one from Radioshack and connecting the Mojo to the Soloist with it didn't sound good at all.
 I got a more decent one (QED) en route my way and then I will be able to compare DAC to DAC properly.


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> many thanks max. between intona and high quality optical cable which would you go for with an imac 512gb ssd 27 inch? cheers mk




I tested sources a few weeks ago and found that Mojo sounds better with cleaner optical sources. The optical port from my gaming computer sounds half decent (Poor but somewhat listable) with my lifeatec glass cable, it sounds pretty good but still a bit hazy when I installed an Asus Xonar sound card ($20) and sounded the best (Excellent) from the Oppo Blueray player. I don't know how good the iMac will sound but it's worth buying an optical cable and trying it out.

Intona => Oppo toslink out, so in the end I would still recommend you purchase the Intona since I know you've been on the fence for some time now 

Just a note; when I had the Hugo, I found it to be less source dependent than Mojo with regards to the optical input.


----------



## Deftone

doctacosmos said:


> Spent some time with the mojo today. By itself and connected to my iPhone it was ok. Clean for sure and great black background but it didn't drive my eikons very well. The soundstage was much smaller than usual and bass wasn't as prominent by a large margin. This is all In comparison to my darkvoice and my peachtree DACIT. I connected iPhone, mojo to darkvoice and had similar soundstage issues So I decided to try and connect directly to my laptop and after downloading the driver I was up and running, I didn't see any point in not connecting my darkvoice since it's my desktop amp and if I've got my laptop out then might as well use it. Connecting to the laptop brought the soundstage I'm use to back but a tad smaller. The added cleanliness and black background was there and I think it digs deeper than my dac it. After listening to my normal list of review music I had some concerns. the very familiar list of vocal and instrumental music I was listening to just wasn't as euphoric as I was use to. The highs of the winy violin were too bright and forward and lacked the sweetness and sometimes caressing nature I love to engulf myself in. Similar things were happening with the vocals. I decided to do some back and forth between dacs and after a while I was able to better understand what was going on. While my DACIT probably isn't as technically good in the distortion and noise floor area, It seemed to be more forward but softer in the attack and maybe a little slower on the decay. This makes it seem more like the type of music I'm listening to is singing to me which I adore. Also the soundstage and body all together was bigger and better than the mojo. I like to look at both sides of the story however and definitely give the mojo the win when it comes to visualizing and sense of more real vocals. I mainly bought the mojo so I could be more portable with my eikons and maybe take them upstairs to bed with me if I wanted to but it didn't quite drive them good enough by itself and rather irritated me a bit. granted there were a couple of times I preferred the mojo presentation with my desktop rig but there were too many times I wasn't enjoying the songs I listen to most. i believe the mojo by itself would work AMAZIMG with easier to drive cans that were made to be more portable. I decided to try on my wife's p7 and it really brought them to life. My two amps give them way more everything than they need and causes them to go places they weren't meant to go and they get very fatiguing when I do so. With the mojo, they meld very well. I've tried it with the mrspeakers aeon and while it drove them well I think the Aeon can scale up more than what the mojo can give. However the AEON with the Hugo2 was probably my most favorite thing to listen to at canjam this year. Soooooop good. I'd like to hear some good iems, lower impedance beyers, some grados and b&w p9 with the mojo. But for now, I think the mojo is going back so I can save for a hugo2.


 
  
 sounds like you have 'off the shelf dac chip syndrome'
  
 nah im just joking, its good to read views from the other side of the fence. mojo wont be for everyone, for example i noticed some users dont like the speed of mojo but for me its more amazing and also some dont like the tighter leaner bass they want fatter heavier bass.


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> mojo wont be for everyone, for example i noticed some users dont like the speed of mojo but for me its more amazing and also some dont like the tighter leaner bass they want fatter heavier bass.


 
  
 It also confuses me when people say the Mojo sounds too slow.


----------



## Deftone

musickid said:


> apart from the positive benefits of the intona when using it with a mojo/hugo does it in any way change the sound signature or add anything artificial to the final sound. hugo/mojo are very finely tuned and so i once read the intona can add a veil to the sound even though the isolation benefits are great. cheers mk
> 
> another thing that just came to mind, if your using an intona would the fact that the mojo or hugo is plugged in and charging effectively cancel the beneficial effects of the intona. this because the plugged in charger comes _after _the intona? same goes for using optical in this way?


 
  
_*I dont want this to go OT and end up in sound science *_
  
 I have noticed people really like the intona but the measurements are very poor for its price, i think the noise floor is almost identical to the standard motherboard usb output? id have to hear one for myself of course.
  
 Here are the measurements i found so i think if the mojo was to benifit from a USB cleaning device at that price wouldnt it be better to use the iUSB3?
  
*PC Motherboard USB output*
  

*Intona*
  

*iFi iUSB 3.0 Micro*
  

 If the ifi didnt reclock id really think about adding one to my set up because of the impressive noise floor.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> It also confuses me when people say the Mojo sounds too slow.


 
  
 i havent noticed that lol but definitely conflicting views, maybe its the headphones that are slow?


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> i havent noticed that lol but definitely conflicting views, maybe its the headphones that are slow?


 
  
 I meant compared to other DACs/amps with the same headphones. But these are just others' comments, not mine. I love the transients (etc.) on the Mojo.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> I meant compared to other DACs/amps with the same headphones. But these are just others' comments, not mine. I love the transients (etc.) on the Mojo.


 
 Maybe it is a synergy thing with the headphones they have?


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> Maybe it is a synergy thing with the headphones they have?


 
  
 I can attest to that, because I bought a Schiit Fulla again to use with the same headphone. (Yamaha HPH-MT220) Although it's more exciting in some ways than the Mojo (at least with that headphone), it hurts my ears too much, and the overall sound quality is not so good in comparison. There's always a compromise, I guess. That's the only headphone I (sometimes) prefer with the Fulla instead of the Mojo.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

I respect what the mojo does and before I bought it I was enamored with what it brought to the table as I know too well that headphone listening can be fatiguing and that getting timing right was a large piece of the puzzle. I had to adjust to the sound as at first. it didn't seem as detailed but that wasn't the case. Sometimes I was hearing more. Its WHERE the details were placed that I had to adjust to. There really is more depth and the details are where they naturally should be if you were in a live situation. It makes it much more cinematic visually, but it's those little details in the back that a lot of the resonances and harmonics that I like to bath myself in lie. When I was listening to the Hugo2 however, They didn't seem to be as hard to find and in fact seemed to be more up front. It makes sense too. Being that the mojo doesn't falsely present details do to perfect timing how could you make the sound better? personally, I'd relax the large dynamics so that the image appeared to be set back a little further thus also making it seem larger. with this seemingly larger canvas, the smaller dynamics and details would be more prominent and seem like a better sound. That's what I heard with the Hugo2 Hugo tt and Dave.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> I meant compared to other DACs/amps with the same headphones. But these are just others' comments, not mine. I love the transients (etc.) on the Mojo.


 
  
 I see what you mean, i have had my mojo since release week so im fully brain burned in by now and i find it hard to adjust to another sound. the best way i can describe listening to other gear iv tested during this time is flat and dull. It will be very interesting to see what happens when compare mojo and hugo 2 head to head.


----------



## Deftone

doctacosmos said:


> I respect what the mojo does and before I bought it I was enamored with what it brought to the table as I know too well that headphone listening can be fatiguing and that getting timing right was a large piece of the puzzle. I had to adjust to the sound as at first. it didn't seem as detailed but that wasn't the case. Sometimes I was hearing more. Its WHERE the details were placed that I had to adjust to. There really is more depth and the details are where they naturally should be if you were in a live situation. It makes it much more cinematic visually, but it's those little details in the back that a lot of the resonances and harmonics that I like to bath myself in lie. When I was listening to the Hugo2 however, They didn't seem to be as hard to find and in fact seemed to be more up front. It makes sense too. Being that the mojo doesn't falsely present details do to perfect timing how could you make the sound better? personally, I'd relax the large dynamics so that the image appeared to be set back a little further thus also making it seem larger. with this seemingly larger canvas, the smaller dynamics and details would be more prominent and seem like a better sound. That's what I heard with the Hugo2 Hugo tt and Dave.


 
  
 I think you would really like the iDSD black label, it has this slow reverb effect on all instruments it makes them sound like they linger for a lot longer and it has "detail" there too. its not slow but definitely euphoric sounding.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

What about Hugo2. Have you heard it?


----------



## musickid

hi deftone,
  
 when you mention if it doesn't reclock referring to ifi why is that. surely reclocking aids the dac in every way?
  
 also i use to use an intona with a modimultibit. it receives, reclocks and reproduces the signal by 100% and provides full galvanic isolation to usb high speed. when i tried it was outstanding. a lifelike addictive sound where the vocals became akin so real that someone was having a direct conversation with you. its doing something right so many praise it. its not instant night/day it takes time to understand its full potential. i was looking at options for my new hugo and intona comes top so far. it does not affect asynchrous usb operation of dac at all and is 100% transparent. i have no links to intona but im sure their website show very good measurements. optical negates control of dacs timing to computer.


----------



## Deftone

doctacosmos said:


> What about Hugo2. Have you heard it?


 
  
 Not yet i shoud have one in a month or 2
  


musickid said:


> hi deftone,
> 
> when you mention if it doesn't reclock referring to ifi why is that. surely reclocking aids the dac in every way?
> 
> also i use to use an intona with a modimultibit. it receives, reclocks and reproduces the signal by 100% and provides full galvanic isolation to usb high speed. when i tried it was outstanding. a lifelike addictive sound where the vocals became akin so real that someone was having a direct conversation with you. its doing something right so many praise it. its not instant night/day it takes time to understand its full potential. i was looking at options for my new hugo and intona comes top so far. it does not affect asynchrous usb operation of dac at all and is 100% transparent. i have no links to intona but im sure their website show very good measurements. optical negates control of dacs timing to computer.


 
  
 Because the Mojo already has a very good low jitter master clock (what Rob Watts believes to be the best one for Mojo as it is higher quality than the external units / it took him 6 years to perfect and eliminate source jitter) and adding a separate one not only means you reclock twice but you also have the chance to add their own noise that they create to the system. Its the lower system noise floor / RF / EMI reduction that i believe to be the most important. The designer knows his dacs better than anyone so id go with that he thinks is best.
  
 So i only use and iFi idefender 3.0 to remove ground loop noise from my PC and then from there a dual ferrite usb cable to Mojo. iFi is bringing out an iGalvanic but im not sure if this reclocks, they have too many of the same sort of product which can get confusing.
  
 If you personally feel that the intona improves the sound then excellent enjoy it, im just trying to explain you dont *need* expensive reclockers for Mojo.


----------



## maxh22

deftone said:


> Not yet i shoud have one in a month or 2
> 
> 
> Because the Mojo already has a very good low jitter master clock (what Rob Watts believes to be the best one for Mojo as it is higher quality than the external units / it took him 6 years to perfect and eliminate source jitter) and adding a separate one not only means you reclock twice but you also have the chance to add their own noise that they create to the system. Its the lower system noise floor / RF / EMI reduction that i believe to be the most important. The designer knows his dacs better than anyone so id go with that he thinks is best.
> ...


 
 Deftone, I think you are confusing the USB and Optical inputs when you mentioned the low jitter master clock, what you said above only applies to Optical. Rob took steps to reduce RF noise on the usb input but he could only do so much with Mojo since it was designed to be mobile and runs on battery. Mojo, just like practically every other dac in existance benefits from a clean sounding source. Don't get me wrong, I can listen and enjoy Mojo without the Intona, but once I add it in music just starts flowing and the sound goes from good to great


----------



## Deftone

maxh22 said:


> Deftone, I think you are confusing the USB and Optical inputs when you mentioned the low jitter master clock, what you said above only applies to Optical. Rob took steps to reduce RF noise on the usb input but he could only do so much with Mojo since it was designed to be mobile and runs on battery. Mojo, just like practically every other dac in existance benefits from a clean sounding source. Don't get me wrong, I can listen and enjoy Mojo without the Intona, but once I add it in music just starts flowing and the sound goes from good to great


 
  
 i understand, its from memory so i could be wrong but im sure that i read a post from rob recommending not to use a usb reclocker for mojo as they a poor quality in comparison. (i think someone was asking about the Wyred4Sound usb recovery.)
  
 i tried to find the quote but no luck


----------



## jonlad1

Is there a reason using mojo with note 3+UAPP sounds much better (better soundstage, detail, etc) than using with my laptop+mojo driver+foobar?
  
 Same tracks with the note 3 sound great and dont understand why...


----------



## Deftone

jonlad1 said:


> Is there a reason using mojo with note 3+UAPP sounds much better (better soundstage, detail, etc) than using with my laptop+mojo driver+foobar?
> 
> Same tracks with the note 3 sound great and dont understand why...


 
  
 You might have a really noisy laptop, does it sound smoother and less bright from your phone?


----------



## musickid

Rob recommended intona to me. usb plus intona is better than optical due to small benefits of usb asynchrous timing was explained. not my words.


----------



## jonlad1

deftone said:


> You might have a really noisy laptop, does it sound smoother and less bright from your phone?


 
  
 Yeah smoother, detail still there, more 3d, fuller (not the best at describing lol)
  
 You'd think it would sound the same, I suppose the main difference is the mojo is using UAPPs driver opposed to mojos own windows driver on the laptop...


----------



## maxh22

deftone said:


> i understand, its from memory so i could be wrong but im sure that i read a post from rob recommending not to use a usb reclocker for mojo as they a poor quality in comparison. (i think someone was asking about the Wyred4Sound usb recovery.)
> 
> i tried to find the quote but no luck


 
 He was talking about the W4S Remedy actually. It's a good reclocker but sadly it upsamples to 96khz which messes with the timing of the transients. 
  
 Even though Rob put years of effort into eliminating source jitter, cleaner sources still result in audible improvements. Here is a review on Head-fi of the Spidif ipurifier, the op used it with a Chord Hugo and said *"Everything was brought into a sharper focus, the bass became deeper, the cymbals crisper and there was a general greater level of silk smoothness to the music. It had better shape and definition, and a bigger soundstage, which in turn meant better separation." *
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-spdif-ipurifier
  
 The same thing could be said about Intona, it brings everything into focus and removes the haze that was otherwise there, that is why I recommend it to those interested.


----------



## x RELIC x

jonlad1 said:


> *Yeah smoother, detail still there, more 3d, fuller *(not the best at describing lol)
> 
> You'd think it would sound the same, I suppose the main difference is the mojo is using UAPPs driver opposed to mojos own windows driver on the laptop...


 
  
 Rob talks a lot about noise getting in to the audio path, creating noise floor modulation, and spicing up the sound (like audio MSG - his words) and killing depth. That's the whole reason for people using USB cleaners in the path, to clean up noise in the audio path. What you report sounds like the battery powered phone is sending a cleaner signal with less noise. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the UAPP app if there is no EQ engaged and it's sending the signal bit-perfect.


----------



## Music Alchemist

doctacosmos said:


> Being that the mojo doesn't falsely present details do to perfect timing how could you make the sound better?


 
  
 It's not perfect timing. The more expensive Chord DACs have progressively better timing accuracy. (But still not perfect.) That's one of their main selling points, what with the tap filter reconstruction algorithm thingamajiggers.
  


deftone said:


> Not yet i shoud have one in a month or 2


 
  
 Oh, you're getting it that early? I thought you said you would have to save up for a lot longer.
  


maxh22 said:


> The same thing could be said about Intona, it brings everything into focus and removes the haze that was otherwise there, that is why I recommend it to those interested.


 
  
 I happen to be getting a Schiit Wyrd in a trade, so hopefully it'll be a nice addition to my system.


----------



## jonlad1

x relic x said:


> Rob talks a lot about noise getting in to the audio path, creating noise floor modulation, and spicing up the sound (like audio MSG - his words) and killing depth. That's the whole reason for people using USB cleaners in the path, to clean up noise in the audio path. What you report sounds like the battery powered phone is sending a cleaner signal with less noise. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the UAPP app if there is no EQ engaged and it's sending the signal bit-perfect.


 
  
 Makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I really shouldnt be bothering listening to mojo via the laptop...


----------



## WCDchee

I don't know what the exact reason is, it might be the reclocking, or it might be the cleaner power, but the W4s recovery with a linear power supply does amazing things for my Hugo and mojo, everything is taken up a few notches, resolution, transparency, depth, you name it. All of a sudden the instruments and voices come to life, having a solid physical presence, Super focused pinpoint imaging and an incredible sense of space and depth, width and height.


----------



## Riley Beale

So do I not need a Mojo for use with my laptop and desktop computers?  Is it a waste?  My laptop is a little noisy.  I probably would not use a Mojo on the go with a dap most likely
  
 Thank you
  
 Riley


----------



## jonlad1

riley beale said:


> So do I not need a Mojo for use with my laptop and desktop computers?  Is it a waste?  My laptop is a little noisy.  I probably would not use a Mojo on the go with a dap most likely
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Riley


 
  
 It will undoubtedly sound better than your stock sound card, my situation is between my note 3 and my laptop - as always, YMMV


----------



## Music Alchemist

riley beale said:


> So do I not need a Mojo for use with my laptop and desktop computers?  Is it a waste?  My laptop is a little noisy.  I probably would not use a Mojo on the go with a dap most likely


 
  
 I use my Mojo with a laptop and it sounds worlds better than other DAC/amps I've had.
  
 With the Schiit Fulla, I can hear computer noise when music is not playing, but the Mojo is perfectly silent too.
  
 You don't _need_ a Mojo...but you know you want one.


----------



## x RELIC x

riley beale said:


> So do I not need a Mojo for use with my laptop and desktop computers?  Is it a waste?  My laptop is a little noisy.  I probably would not use a Mojo on the go with a dap most likely
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Riley


 
  
 I hear no meaningful difference hooked up to my laptop vs my DAPs. I think it's a case by case situation. Also, some may overstate the differences (this is Head Fi) for the general listener depending on what they focus on and what they value from their listening time. Not saying their comments aren't valid, just that I don't think the difference would be as large as the overall quality you hear. Of course YMMV.


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> I happen to be getting a Schiit Wyrd in a trade, so hopefully it'll be a nice addition to my system.


 
  
 I had one. Definitely made an improvement vs just the Laptop alone but I ended up giving it to a friend as a gift and got the Regen instead which was a little better overall.


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> I had one. Definitely made an improvement vs just the Laptop alone but I ended up giving it to a friend as a gift and got got the Regen instead which was a little better overall.


 
  
 That's good, then, since the Wyrd is basically a bonus item I'm getting in a trade.
  
 But didn't you mention having a different one than the Regen?


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> That's good, then, since the Wyrd is basically a bonus item I'm getting in a trade.
> 
> But didn't you mention having a different one than the Regen?


 
 I have both Intona and Regen


----------



## Riley Beale

Honestly I am not really sure I could tell a significant or any difference between a Mojo and straight out of my laptop or desktop.  I wouldn't really know for sure unless I demo one and I am not sure it is a $600.00 worth upgrade for my needs or not.  I am guessing with my financial situation my money would be better spent on a new dap that I need or headphones or iems.
  
 Thank you
  
 Riley


----------



## maxh22

riley beale said:


> Honestly I am not really sure I could tell a significant or any difference between a Mojo and straight out of my laptop or desktop.  I wouldn't really know for sure unless I demo one and I am not sure it is a $600.00 worth upgrade for my needs or not.  I am guessing with my financial situation my money would be better spent on a new dap that I need or headphones or iems.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Riley


 
  
 Plug your IE 80's into Mojo and you will notice the difference right away


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> I have both Intona and Regen


 
  
 Ah, now it makes sense.
  
 Wanna do a little write-up of how the three compared for you with the Mojo?
  


riley beale said:


> Honestly I am not really sure I could tell a significant or any difference between a Mojo and straight out of my laptop or desktop.  I wouldn't really know for sure unless I demo one and I am not sure it is a $600.00 worth upgrade for my needs or not.  I am guessing with my financial situation my money would be better spent on a new dap that I need or headphones or iems.


 
  
 I think DAC upgrades are best left to when you have the headphone side of things taken care of, to an extent. Looking at your profile, it would appear that you have many headphones you probably wouldn't miss. You could sell them off to more easily afford the Mojo.


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> Ah, now it makes sense.
> 
> Wanna do a little write-up of how the three compared for you with the Mojo?


 
  
 I was thinking of doing this for a while but now that Poly has been announced it would make it somewhat irrelevent since Poly is going to be the most convienent source. Sound quality wise it may even match what I am already getting. Maybe for the Hugo 2 I will write something up. Rob has made it more RF resistant than the Mojo and Hugo so it will be interesting to see if Intona/Regen would improve it vs from a laptop or phone.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> Oh, you're getting it that early? I thought you said you would have to save up for a lot longer.


 
  
 Well only for a demo, it would take me a couple years to save up and buy one (im too impatient to do that)


----------



## Riley Beale

I have no way to sell my iems as I have no bank accounts or credit cards to accept payments  I am in a pretty rural part of Northern California and nobody around here is really into audio except for the high school and college kids with Beats and apple buds.
  
 Would the Mr.  Speakers Aeon Audeze EL8 Closed Earsonics SEM9 and Audeze Isine 20 work well with the Mojo?  I am considering those.
  
 Thank you

 Riley


----------



## DoctaCosmos

The AEON is ridiculously good. It projects an above head image that is amazingly visual. The mojo too is amazing at imaging so it's a match made in heaven I'd say. However the Aeon does scale higher than what the mojo is capable of which is a good thing


----------



## Riley Beale

Money is a bit tight for me.  Would I be better off buying new headphones first or the Mojo?  Which would improve my musical enjoyment more initially upon purchase?
  
 Thank you
  
 Riley


----------



## DoctaCosmos

If you've already got a dac then the AEON for sure.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Well I guess it also depends on how happy you are with your current headphones. There's no headphone like the AEON for the money.


----------



## Music Alchemist

riley beale said:


> I have no way to sell my iems as I have no bank accounts or credit cards to accept payments  I am in a pretty rural part of Northern California and nobody around here is really into audio except for the high school and college kids with Beats and apple buds.


 
  
 You have Internet access. You can get a bank account online, connect it to a PayPal account, and sell your headphones on the for sale/trade forum here, for example. Or you could trade them. (I love trading headphones!)
  


riley beale said:


> Money is a bit tight for me.  Would I be better off buying new headphones first or the Mojo?  Which would improve my musical enjoyment more initially upon purchase?


 
  
 Musical enjoyment is subjective, so no one but you can answer that question.
  
 Are you in love with the headphones you already have? If not, focus on upgrading them before worrying about the Mojo.
  


doctacosmos said:


> There's no headphone like the AEON for the money.


 
  
 You are making me so curious!


----------



## Riley Beale

doctacosmos said:


> Well I guess it also depends on how happy you are with your current headphones. There's no headphone like the AEON for the money.


 

 Okay.  I don't have enough money for both and won't for a while.  I only Have V-Moda M100 and they are pretty uncomfortable.  I am pretty much completely sick of my Shure SE846 for the most part.  I only use them out and about lately when I need them.  Aeon then?
  
 Thanks
  
 Riley


----------



## Riley Beale

music alchemist said:


> You have Internet access. You can get a bank account online, connect it to a PayPal account, and sell your headphones on the for sale/trade forum here, for example. Or you could trade them. (I love trading headphones!)
> 
> 
> Musical enjoyment is subjective, so no one but you can answer that question.
> ...


 

 I think buying the Aeon first is my best bet.  I have internet access just I cannot have bank accounts or Paypal for personal reasons.  I had financial aide in college and I can't 't have any credit or bank accounts still for a while.
  
 Thank you

 Riley


----------



## jmills8

riley beale said:


> I think buying the Aeon first is my best bet.  I have internet access just I cannot have bank accounts or Paypal for personal reasons.  I had financial aide in college and I can't 't have any credit or bank accounts still for a while.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Why the million questions and then the million reasons you wont buy?


----------



## Riley Beale

jmills8 said:


> Why the million questions and then the million reasons you wont buy?


 

 Not trying to be a pain.  Just nervous about buying what is for me really expensive gear.  It makes it hard to make up my miond especially with this amount of money we are talking about.  Sorry if I annoyed you.
  
 Cheers
  
 Riley


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Ever been to a headphone meet Riley? If not, I suggest finding one or a speaker shop near you that has Hp to listen to. It's worth the trip!


----------



## Music Alchemist

riley beale said:


> Just nervous about buying what is for me really expensive gear.  It makes it hard to make up my miond especially with this amount of money we are talking about.


 
  
 I say don't buy things you can't comfortably afford. I only bought the Mojo when I could have bought a Hugo TT if I wanted to.


----------



## jmills8

riley beale said:


> Not trying to be a pain.  Just nervous about buying what is for me really expensive gear.  It makes it hard to make up my miond especially with this amount of money we are talking about.  Sorry if I annoyed you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Riley


You never going to know until you have it or used it. Reading on products will lead on a never ending journey.


----------



## Riley Beale

doctacosmos said:


> Ever been to a headphone meet Riley? If not, I suggest finding one or a speaker shop near you that has Hp to listen to. It's worth the trip!


 

 That is kind of the problem.  I have none really near me.  I live up by Chico California.  I am going to San Francisco next month and am going to hit a store or two there, but it is still pretty limited there.  I farm almonds and walnuts and will be getting to the busy season in a few weeks or so and won't have much time to travel then.
  
 Thank you kindly

 Riley


----------



## Riley Beale

music alchemist said:


> I say don't buy things you can't comfortably afford. I only bought the Mojo when I could have bought a Hugo TT if I wanted to.


 

 I usually try not to.  I will let it go.
  
 Thank you and my apologies
  
 Riley


----------



## Deftone

riley beale said:


> Not trying to be a pain.  Just nervous about buying what is for me really expensive gear.  It makes it hard to make up my miond especially with this amount of money we are talking about.  Sorry if I annoyed you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Riley


 
  
 Dont worry some people buy expensive equipment on here like buying toilet paper, its not the case for everyone and like you say this is a lot money to you (and to me)


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Mmmmmmm hugoTT


----------



## Skyyyeman

Suggest that, after some reasonable period of time and research, you make a decision and buy an item. If you end up not liking it you can always sell it for probably a modest loss, almost like renting it. That's the great thing with this stuff-- you can always sell it if it's well-known and well-regarded, which lessens the finality of any decision.


----------



## Music Alchemist

doctacosmos said:


> Mmmmmmm hugoTT


 
  
 This made me giggle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


skyyyeman said:


> Suggest that, after some reasonable period of time and research, you make a decision and buy an item. If you end up not liking it you can always sell it for probably a modest loss, almost like renting it. That's the great thing with this stuff-- you can always sell it, which lessens the finality of any decision.


 
  
 And don't forget trading! I know I mentioned it just a few posts ago, but there are so many exciting possibilities when you trade with other members here. You can get your hands on out-of-production items more easily that way too.


----------



## maxh22

wcdchee said:


> I don't know what the exact reason is, it might be the reclocking, or it might be the cleaner power, but the W4s recovery with a linear power supply does amazing things for my Hugo and mojo, everything is taken up a few notches, resolution, transparency, depth, you name it. All of a sudden the instruments and voices come to life, having a solid physical presence, Super focused pinpoint imaging and an incredible sense of space and depth, width and height.


 
  
 What LPS are you using?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I should pick up a Mojo. 
It seems to be a common question when it comes to reviews and comparisons

 'how does this xxxx compare to the Mojo?'


----------



## seamon

expatinjapan said:


> I should pick up a Mojo.
> It seems to be a common question when it comes to reviews and comparisons
> 
> 'how does this xxxx compare to the Mojo?'


 
 Pretty much the benchmark of portable audio


----------



## BenHolmes

zerolight said:


> So I finally got around to testing out my new 4 foot Meenova micro usb to lightning cable. Works fine. Feels well made. I like the lack of a lightning adapter. The longer cable means I can keep my phone in the front pocket of jeans and leave the Mojo in my inside jacket pocket. Also not getting interference when I place the iPhone and mojo close together - wonder if that was caused by the adapter.




I had no idea that a cable like this would work, seeing as though sellers usually push/guide you to buy an apple camera kit and a USB cable with the mojo. 

This seems way better. Does it actually work/connect as it's supposed to? I'm keen to get one.


----------



## WCDchee

maxh22 said:


> What LPS are you using?




Nothing too fanciful really the Jays audio LPS in which the bulk order was done during the geek pulse period probably goes for like 50usd used if you're lucky.

I'm not one to hype, regretted immediately after buying the recovery during the preorder special and was 100% ready to sell it immediately. Decided to give it a shot though and it was too big a difference to ignore. After which I had the LPS lying around and plugged it in and again a pretty damn big difference. So it's been in my setup since.


----------



## zerolight

benholmes said:


> I had no idea that a cable like this would work, seeing as though sellers usually push/guide you to buy an apple camera kit and a USB cable with the mojo.
> 
> This seems way better. Does it actually work/connect as it's supposed to? I'm keen to get one.




There's a couple of users in this thread using it too. I have a CCK and replaced it with this cable and it's perfect. There used to be a whole bunch of cables in the faq in this thread but they stopped working after update 10 gore ios. I'm told the more expensive Zee cable still works too but this Meenova in short or long is good value.


----------



## GreenBow

x relic x said:


> jonlad1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Yeah smoother, detail still there, more 3d, fuller *(not the best at describing lol)
> ...


 
  
 Please everyone,
  
 I have been wondering about the effect of EQ-ing on the bit-perfect signal. The signal can't really be called bit-perfect once EQ-ed, since it's not the original signal.
  
 What I mean is how much or in what way is the signal affected. Sorry everyone if this is off topic.
  
 I am using Mojo and JRiver. I found recently that EQ-ing in JRiver made a much better experience with Grado SR225e headphones.
  
 The 225e have a bit of a bright signature. I did EQ the lower frequencies up but the result was not really satisfactory. Someone mentioned that we are really supposed to EQ down, and not up. Anyway I tried that in the bright range of the headphones. I found it works well, since there is no bright glare. I hear the mids and lower notes much richer. (I only EQ-d three bands down 3, 6, and 12KHz, by an average of 3.5dB. (It makes such a difference.))
  
 However going back to EQ-ing. I am wondering how it affects the signal. Does it literally only cut a little off the frequencies EQ-ed? Or does it have some wider effect?


----------



## jmills8

greenbow said:


> Please everyone,
> 
> I have been wondering about the effect of EQ-ing on the bit-perfect signal. The signal can't really be called bit-perfect once EQ-ed, since it's not the original signal.
> 
> ...


If Bit "perfect" is not sounding "perfect" and you use EQ and it brings a smile on your face then thats PERFECT.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Excuse my ignorance... but I have a Windows 10 Tablet that I use for pretty much everything. It only provides me up to 96Khz sample rate, but allows me to set the system to output 32/384. I assume this will lock the system and upsample everything. I've tried Onkyo HF Player on my LG V20 to the Mojo and that does allow me to utilize the different sampling rates based on the file itself. This includes DSD (which I still haven't figured out how to get out of my Windows 10 system). The last pic shows my out for DSD using PCM conversion or DoP. I can even use DSD of different frequencies and my phone will show the difference (again... only outputting to the Mojo). Anyone have any links to point me to how to get this working on my Windows 10 machine like it does on my phone?


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance... but I have a Windows 10 Tablet that I use for pretty much everything. It only provides me up to 96Khz sample rate, but allows me to set the system to output 32/384. I assume this will lock the system and upsample everything. I've tried Onkyo HF Player on my LG V20 to the Mojo and that does allow me to utilize the different sampling rates based on the file itself. This includes DSD (which I still haven't figured out how to get out of my Windows 10 system). The last pic shows my out for DSD using PCM conversion or DoP. I can even use DSD of different frequencies and my phone will show the difference (again... only outputting to the Mojo). Anyone have any links to point me to how to get this working on my Windows 10 machine like it does on my phone?





You should give this a read from the Mojo designer first:




Spoiler






> Originally Posted by Rob Watts View Post
> 
> Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.
> 
> ...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

x relic x said:


> You should give this a read from the Mojo designer first:


 
 That is fine and all... my entire point wasn't really about DSD. It was about the fact that even setting my OS to 24/192 or 32/384... the frequency indicator on the power button of the Mojo never changes. So, it is the frequency I set at the OS level. Which, if I play a 16/44.1 FLAC... it still shows the color for 192Khz. It doesn't do this on my phone. I was wondering if there was a way to get my Tablet to simply pass off the data to the Mojo and let it process the signal without upsampling.


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> That is fine and all... my entire point wasn't really about DSD. It was about the fact that even setting my OS to 24/192 or 32/384... the frequency indicator on the power button of the Mojo never changes. So, it is the frequency I set at the OS level. Which, if I play a 16/44.1 FLAC... it still shows the color for 192Khz. It doesn't do this on my phone. I was wondering if there was a way to get my Tablet to simply pass off the data to the Mojo and let it process the signal without upsampling.




My apologies, I thought you wanted to upsample everything. I completely misread your post. 

For DSD you need to send it over DoP for the Mojo. As far as why your tablet is upsampling everything and your phone is not I can only guess that you need to manually set the Win10 tablet sampling rate the same as your files (tedious if you have a lot of sampling rate variety) or use an audio program that automatically outputs the correct sampling rate. Hopefully those that use Win10 for music playback can help. Incidentally, have you tried installing Chord's driver for the Mojo on the Tablet?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

x relic x said:


> My apologies, I thought you wanted to upsample everything. I completely misread your post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes. I'm still looking through "ComputerAudiophile" as well. I just "might" install Android on my tablet in Dual Boot mode to make this easier.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Tried looking it up but didn't find anything. My sample rate ball is always on 44 red when I put into my computer. When using jrivermediajukebox and playing 96khz music it's still red


----------



## rkt31

I have used mojo with laptop, Android ( Uapp ) and dap (fiio x3 coaxial) . fiio route sounds with least sound stage width. android (Uapp ) route has the widest soundstage but after some time you realize that it is noise which partly gives the impression of extra soundstage width. with laptop the soundstage is better than fiio x3 . now if add means of reducing rfi and emi ( ferrite and jitterbug ) all three benefit but the best and most realistic and fluid presentation is by laptop , may be it is due to asynchronous transfer and removal of rfi and emi by jitterbug and ferrite chokes.


----------



## Music Alchemist

greenbow said:


> Please everyone,
> 
> I have been wondering about the effect of EQ-ing on the bit-perfect signal. The signal can't really be called bit-perfect once EQ-ed, since it's not the original signal.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I _did_ find it odd that DSP can be applied in bit-perfect output modes, but what can ya do...
  
 The answer is simply that it is affected by the extent of the EQ settings you use.
  
 Headphones alter the signal more than anything else. Naturally, you have to alter the signal (typically in the digital realm with software EQ, but you can also use an analog hardware equalizer, though in my opinion digital is higher quality) to compensate for this, so there's nothing wrong with EQ. But you have to learn to do it the right way. There are far more ways to ruin the sound with EQ than there are to make it more accurate.
  
 For the highest quality, use a parametric equalizer. You can set the exact amount to cut or boost each frequency, and you can control the bandwidth, which is basically altering anywhere from a large area of frequencies or just a tiny area with each setting.
  
 Here are some EQ guides to get you started:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/796791/the-most-reliable-easiest-way-to-eq-headphones-properly-to-achieve-the-most-ideal-sound-for-non-professionals
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/794467/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-2016-update
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/615417/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-advanced-tutorial-in-progress
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/587703/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-a-tutorial-part-2
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/413900/how-to-equalize-your-headphones-a-tutorial
  
 Download this frequency sweep and play it in a video player. It will let you see the peaks and dips of any headphone.
  
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/pyi1gug2s2jumzq/sweep.mp4?dl=0
  
 I usually start with a frequency sweep to get an idea of things, but I always equalize using tons of music, especially complex music with many frequencies going on at once.
  
 Also don't forget to reduce the gain in your player by at least the amount of your largest boost/cut.
  


waytoocrazy said:


> I was wondering if there was a way to get my Tablet to simply pass off the data to the Mojo and let it process the signal without upsampling.


 


doctacosmos said:


> Tried looking it up but didn't find anything. My sample rate ball is always on 44 red when I put into my computer. When using jrivermediajukebox and playing 96khz music it's still red


 
  
 To those encountering issues with the sample rate light not corresponding to your music: Use bit-perfect output in your player. (Don't bother with the Windows settings, since it should bypass them.) I use Chord's ASIO driver in foobar2000. WASAPI and KS are alternative modes you can use. If one doesn't work, try the other two. This _should_ fix it. If it doesn't, let me know.


----------



## Leo888

Hi guys, I have put the Mojo purchase ahead of a X5iii. As both serves as a dac on a desktop setup, I, would appreciate some thoughts before stepping up to cement my intention and make an upgrade. With audio reproduction followed by overall performance, which is the right choice moving forward when i have already got a DX50 having a coaxial ouput with a Cayin C5. Thanks in advance for any thoughts offered.


----------



## rkt31

wow, i tried this new foobar asio2 plugin with mojo.https://sourceforge.net/projects/foobar2000-wasap2-output/  i got to know this through the pm of one member. this new asio2 plugin somehow sound more open and fluid than previous asio plugin . i don't know how did they do that as it still uses the chord asio 1.05 driver only thing is that it will show up as asio2: asio chord 1.05 in drop down list of output as against the earlier asio: asio chord 1.05.  try this and share feedback.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> To those encountering issues with the sample rate light not corresponding to your music: Use bit-perfect output in your player. (Don't bother with the Windows settings, since it should bypass them.) I use Chord's ASIO driver in foobar2000. WASAPI and KS are alternative modes you can use. If one doesn't work, try the other two. This _should_ fix it. If it doesn't, let me know.


 
 I appreciate all the help... sorry if this is Hijacking the thread, but I believe this is relevant to a few people (I would think)...  Anyway... I do not see the option to use the ASIO Chord driver in Foobar...


----------



## rkt31

first of all install chord mojo driver ( which i believe you must have done already ) , then copy foobar asio plugin dll file into component folder. restart foobar. now you must be able to get "ASIO2: ASIO Chord asio 1.05 " as output in output drop down menu.


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> I appreciate all the help... sorry if this is Hijacking the thread, but I believe this is relevant to a few people (I would think)...  Anyway... I do not see the option to use the ASIO Chord driver in Foobar...


 
  
 Are you sure you have these components installed?
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_wasapi
  
 You can try downloading and installing the Mojo Windows driver again too:
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Mojo-Windows-Driver.zip
  
 As for DSD...
 http://www.audiostream.com/content/how-play-dsd-file-using-foobar2000


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> Are you sure you have these components installed?
> http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio
> http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_wasapi
> 
> ...


 
 You sir... are my new favourite Head-Fier!  The Power ball is changing depending on file being fed. It seems to have been a few issues (wrong app for playing music, ASIO and Chord drivers needed to be reinstalled and a few other things). Looking to add DSD to this in a bit. Foobar is a new thing for me... so that was part of it as well.


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> You sir... are my new favourite Head-Fier!  The Power ball is changing depending on file being fed. It seems to have been a few issues (wrong app for playing music, ASIO and Chord drivers needed to be reinstalled and a few other things). Looking to add DSD to this in a bit. Foobar is a new thing for me... so that was part of it as well.


 
 Wow, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Looks like we have many headphones in common too. (Check out my profile.)
  
 What differences do you hear between the Deckard and Mojo? (Especially with the LCD-2F, because I have one coming in a few days.)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> Wow, thanks!
> 
> Looks like we have many headphones in common too. (Check out my profile.)
> 
> What differences do you hear between the Deckard and Mojo? (Especially with the LCD-2F, because I have one coming in a few days.)




The Deckard, while not as resolving as the Mojo gives the LCD-2F a more robust and fuller sound (less emphasis on the details). The Mojo is a little lean (in bass and mids) compared to Deckard for the LCD. In all honesty, if I wasn't determined to keep the Mojo for mobile use, the Deckard would stay and the Mojo would be returned.

It isn't a Power thing, as the Mojo pushes the LCD to ear splitting levels. So i chalk it up to Synergy and preference. As they always say...YMMV.

On a side note: I also prefer the Deckard as the pre-amp to my Desktop setup over the Mojo as well.


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> The Deckard, while not as resolving as the Mojo gives the LCD-2F a more robust and fuller sound (less emphasis on the details). The Mojo is a little lean (in bass and mids) compared to Deckard for the LCD. In all honesty, if I wasn't determined to keep the Mojo for mobile use, the Deckard would stay and the Mojo would be returned.
> 
> It isn't a Power thing, as the Mojo pushes the LCD to ear splitting levels. So i chalk it up to Synergy and preference. As they always say...YMMV.


 
  
 What about impact? (Especially for things like drums.) Do you hear/feel significant differences between the two there?
  
 When I had someone's TH900, I mentioned how it barely had any impact on the Mojo...but he says it has plenty of impact on his Deckard. And countless others say the TH900 has strong impact, so I'm beginning to suspect the differences between the Mojo and certain other DAC/amps are larger than I originally thought. On the other hand, I get really strong impact with the Koss KTXPRO1 and Mojo, and I believe it's harder to drive than the TH900.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> What about impact? (Especially for things like drums.) Do you hear/feel significant differences between the two there?
> 
> When I had someone's TH900, I mentioned how it barely had any impact on the Mojo...but he says it has plenty of impact on his Deckard. And countless others say the TH900 has strong impact, so I'm beginning to suspect the differences between the Mojo and certain other DAC/amps are larger than I originally thought. On the other hand, I get really strong impact with the Koss KTXPRO1 and Mojo, and I believe it's harder to drive than the TH900.


 
 I wouldn't say it is "significant", but you can tell that the Deckard has better control over the LCD-2F and the slam is better. I think I'm going to try with the TH-X00 as well, see if there is a difference.


----------



## Zojokkeli

music alchemist said:


> What about impact? (Especially for things like drums.) Do you hear/feel significant differences between the two there?
> 
> When I had someone's TH900, I mentioned how it barely had any impact on the Mojo...but he says it has plenty of impact on his Deckard. And countless others say the TH900 has strong impact, so I'm beginning to suspect the differences between the Mojo and certain other DAC/amps are larger than I originally thought. On the other hand, I get really strong impact with the Koss KTXPRO1 and Mojo, and I believe it's harder to drive than the TH900.


 
  
 I think TH900 has pretty nice impact with Mojo. Better impact and dynamics than with Bifrost + Asgard, but not as crazy as with a Bakoon.


----------



## Music Alchemist

rkt31 said:


> wow, i tried this new foobar asio2 plugin with mojo.https://sourceforge.net/projects/foobar2000-wasap2-output/  i got to know this through the pm of one member. this new asio2 plugin somehow sound more open and fluid than previous asio plugin . i don't know how did they do that as it still uses the chord asio 1.05 driver only thing is that it will show up as asio2: asio chord 1.05 in drop down list of output as against the earlier asio: asio chord 1.05.  try this and share feedback.


 
  
 Just tried it. Hmm. Seems to sound slightly better, like the music has come to life a bit more. Interesting! I like discovering free improvements like this. Oddly, I had to increase the silence DSP before tracks to 2 seconds to keep the beginning of manually selected tracks from being cut off.
  
 ...But with a few tracks, there's this weird clicking sound, and the silence DSP doesn't seem to work even when I increase it further. If the end of a track plays and it goes to the next track, the beginning of the track plays...but if I manually select the track, the beginning is cut off.
  
 Going back and forth, it's subtle enough that I'm not even sure it sounds different at all with most tracks. But on a few, it does definitely sound a little different.


----------



## rkt31

yes exactly . with this new asio2 plugin the music seems to have more life .


----------



## musickid

If using a battery powered laptop with a hugo/mojo that is plugged in as this would provide isolation as Rob has explained would using this setup right next to a mains powered desktop cancel the benefits gained? electrical interference here etc. in my case ssd macbook air for music next to imac ssd for everything else.  cheers mk.


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> If using a battery powered laptop with a hugo/mojo that is plugged in as this would provide isolation as Rob has explained would using this setup right next to a mains powered desktop cancel the benefits gained?


 
  
 Seriously? Are you not over thinking this?


----------



## hfi429366999

xtr4 said:


> BUT PLEASE REMEMBER; that when you set it to 1.9V after 4 clicks down from the line out mode, that this volume IS remembered when switched off UNLIKE line out mode.
> So the next time you turn on your MOJO, the volume WILL be at 1.9V, so don't plug in any headphones and press play.
> You have been warned.
> 
> *Edit: Sorry, quoted wrong person.


 
  
  
 Hello, perhaps this topic has been discussed extensively, but just to be sure, if changing Vrms of the line out with the volume balls, that volume level is remembered, UNLIKE default line out mode without changing the Vrms.  In other words, default line out mode of 3V is not remembered.  
  
 But soon as you change it to something else, that lineout volume (eg .1.9V) IS remembered across power OFF/ON, i.e. when you turn on the unit next time WITH lineout (turn on with both volume balls pressed down) or WITHOUT lineout, 1.9V output it is.
  
 And if powered on as non-lineout, that 1.9V for instance is remembered and that is what will drive the headphone.
  
 Is this all true?
  
  
  
 Reason i ask above for clarification (which i believe to be correct) is that, in lineout mode, after pressing down the volume down 4 times to get to ~1.9V, which lights both volume balls "blue" (indigo), i power down the unit.  Power it back up in lineout mode (both volume balls pressed down, and hold the power ball for ~2 secs), and both volume balls light up "light blue", which i believe is the default, 3V for powering up unit in lineout mode.
  
 Not indigo.  Shouldn't they be?
  
 Is my procedure for saving the lineout level to 1.9V across power off/up, flawed?


----------



## musickid

hi Hooter,
  
 when i was writing the question i shared your thoughts exactly. however what im finding with this audio set up experience that when you think all is done someone mentions the most trivial of points then everything collapses again. a quick check does no harm i feel. im trying to decide whether macbook air ssd on battery vs imac mains powerd with intona is best option. once i know then i will leave all this research far behind me. to complicate matters now ipad mini cck has appeared and i also own a nice ipad retina mini 2. the journey continues as they say. whats the point of spending so much on gear like my new hugo to just handle it any old way. cheers mk


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> hi Hooter,
> 
> when i was writing the question i shared your thoughts exactly. however what im finding with this audio set up experience that when you think all is done someone mentions the most trivial of points then everything collapses again. a quick check does no harm i feel. im trying to decide whether macbook air ssd on battery vs imac mains powerd with intona is best option. once i know then i will leave all this research far behind me. to complicate matters now ipad mini cck has appeared and i also own a nice ipad retina mini 2. the journey continues as they say. whats the point of spending so much on gear like my new hugo to just handle it any old way. cheers mk


 
  
 I think with respect to computer audio that the most important thing is to get the basics right. The computer output HAS to be bit perfect to your dac. If not, then pretty much all is lost if you ask me. Once you are sure you have a correct output, then you can start tweaking. Realize that a lot of effort has been put into designing the Hugo to cope with dirty power, etc.
  
 You are at a point where you can have fun experimenting. Find out what works for you. a forum like this is not going to be able to tell you that. You need to try for yourself. In my experience I am sensitive to things such as cables, even the way they are terminated. (I can for example not abide speaker cables that are terminated with spades/bananas, etc. I find bare wire far superior). I have found by trial and error what works for me. It is all part of the fun. Don't take everything you read on a forum like this too literally... 
  
 Try to get the basics right and don't spend much money on band aids. Better to save your money to upgrade core equipment later, than spend it on a lot of little magic boxes that may or may not improve the sound.


----------



## musickid

Thanks Hooster,
  
 with an intona it is bit perfect Rob told me.  so no additional software ?
  
 is tidal hifi lossless bit perfect? tidal claim desktop app is. good enough for me.
  
 finally are all hugo's now with the right connections for coax/toslink. read there was a problem here. _from when_ was the problem solved.
  
 can't help thinking that my macbook air early 2014 512gb ssd battery powered only used for music would solve all these problems as Rob explains this provides full isolation. of course i don't get the big imac screen plus charging laptop becomes regular issue. another OTT question. would mirroring the macbook air on my imac screen cancel the isolation of the macbook air.lol!!


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> Thanks Hooster,
> 
> with an intona it is bit perfect Rob told me.  so no additional software ?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't know anything about this intona.
  
 Tidal is lossless if you set it up correctly.
  
 Does air conduct electricity?


----------



## Sound Eq

strange i use a phone charger to keep the mojo always on when it connected to my computer which is connected to my home system , and after few hours I find the mojo turned off.
  
 I thought I can have the mojo always running without it turning off.


----------



## Pictograms

hfi429366999 said:


> Hello, perhaps this topic has been discussed extensively, but just to be sure, if changing Vrms of the line out with the volume balls, that volume level is remembered, UNLIKE default line out mode without changing the Vrms.  In other words, default line out mode of 3V is not remembered.
> 
> But soon as you change it to something else, that lineout volume (eg .1.9V) IS remembered across power OFF/ON, i.e. when you turn on the unit next time WITH lineout (turn on with both volume balls pressed down) or WITHOUT lineout, 1.9V output it is.
> 
> ...



As long as I am understanding the question... You can't change the line out setting, everytime you hit the two balls on startup it always reverts to 3V. If you want it to start up in 1.9 all you need to do is switch the Mojo on


----------



## miketlse

hfi429366999 said:


> Hello, perhaps this topic has been discussed extensively, but just to be sure, if changing Vrms of the line out with the volume balls, that volume level is remembered, UNLIKE default line out mode without changing the Vrms.  In other words, default line out mode of 3V is not remembered.
> 
> But soon as you change it to something else, that lineout volume (eg .1.9V) IS remembered across power OFF/ON, i.e. when you turn on the unit next time WITH lineout (turn on with both volume balls pressed down) or WITHOUT lineout, 1.9V output it is.
> 
> ...


 

 Yes is the short answer.
  
*'Line out' is just a short cut to the 3V output voltage (it is the same components and signal path as the normal headphone out, but with the voltage selected to 3V)*.
 So you switch your Mojo on and then press the two balls to get 3V correctly.
 You are then using the -ve volume to get to 1.9V correctly.
 You are then switching off, and the Mojo will remember 1.9V correctly.
  
 If you now just switch the Mojo back on, your Mojo will output 1.9V. This will be the Mojo in headphone out mode, but the voltage will be the same as you were previously using for Line out.
*What you are doing wrong, is switching on the Mojo, and then holding down the volume balls, because you reset the line out voltage to 3V again*.


----------



## musickid

can i check a point hooster mentioned. Rob has advised me that using a battery powered laptop unplugged solves isolation issue. 
  
 does using a plugged in hugo/mojo charging after laptop on battery compromise this? ive looked for post 3 as max told me answer is there cannot find it. i think as hugo is battery powered even if plugged in so no issue. how is this possible though that sound quality is not affected when charger is plugged into mains.


----------



## rosolo

deftone said:


> Ah I see, I'm not sure an older android phone would be that much of a good idea. For example the galaxy s4 mini I had lying around had problems with UAPP and OTG cables, also the SD card slot in it had max 64gb support but could not recognise my sandisk 200gb extreme at all. The only other phone I know that definiely does work is a Motorola E Gen phone but that's still around £90


 
 I just heard about the poly. That seems the best solution and worth paying for if it ain't too pricey. I haven't read anything in this thread about it yet...but then it's a big thread and I'm a slow reader. Web site says it due in April.


----------



## jmills8

rosolo said:


> I just heard about the poly. That seems the best solution and worth paying for if it ain't too pricey. I haven't read anything in this thread about it yet...but then it's a big thread and I'm a slow reader. Web site says it due in April.


USE it then evaluate if its worth it. Ofcourse you believe it is hence you ordered it.


----------



## rosolo

jmills8 said:


> USE it then evaluate if its worth it. Ofcourse you believe it is hence you ordered it.


 
 Well no I've not ordered it ...I only just learned of it really and what I heard of sounded like it would be good and would replace the phone.   HOWEVER...I just learned a little more...it's need for hotspot...and then it's price!!!  At more than the mojo I'm now "well put off" Deftone's suggestion of motorola G4 now looks like a bargain! I'm looking at ipod touch as well to be honest now. Maybe that is more powerful than the G4 for other stuff too.


----------



## alota

i read the user guide and the post but i don´t understand one thing: i select fixed output(3V), listen music and after i turn off. when turn on the output is variable?
 thank you


----------



## jmills8

rosolo said:


> Well no I've not ordered it ...I only just learned of it really and what I heard of sounded like it would be good and would replace the phone.   HOWEVER...I just learned a little more...it's need for hotspot...and then it's price!!!  At more than the mojo I'm now "well put off" Deftone's suggestion of motorola G4 now looks like a bargain! I'm looking at ipod touch as well to be honest now. Maybe that is more powerful than the G4 for other stuff too.


A phone and Mojo works great. I use it 3 Hrs a day on the go.


----------



## Music Alchemist

hooster said:


> (I can for example not abide speaker cables that are terminated with spades/bananas, etc. I find bare wire far superior).


 
  
 I used bare wire to drive one of my old STAX systems with a converter and speaker amp. A non-audiophile female roommate at the time thought it was hilarious.
  


hooster said:


> Does air conduct electricity?


 
  
 Air is an insulator/dielectric and conducts electricity under certain conditions.
  


> Any insulator _can conduct_, provided the _electric_ potential (voltage) across the insulator is greater than the breakdown voltage for that material.


 


> Air does conduct electricity but at extremely high voltage! Dielectric strength of air is 30kV/cm. If air is subjected to a gradient of such an order, it ionizes first and then starts conducting!


 
  
 ...But who needs lightning when you have Mikoto Misaka? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


Spoiler: GIF










  


sound eq said:


> strange i use a phone charger to keep the mojo always on when it connected to my computer which is connected to my home system , and after few hours I find the mojo turned off.
> 
> I thought I can have the mojo always running without it turning off.


 
  
 My first guess is that the cause is your unconventional charger. Try charging it via a USB cable (such as the stock one) connected to a computer and see if this changes. I'm assuming your connections are at least correct: one USB cable connected to the charger input and another USB cable connected to the data input.
  


musickid said:


> can i check a point hooster mentioned. Rob has advised me that using a battery powered laptop unplugged solves isolation issue.
> 
> does using a plugged in hugo/mojo charging after laptop on battery compromise this? ive looked for post 3 as max told me answer is there cannot find it. i think as hugo is battery powered even if plugged in so no issue. how is this possible though that sound quality is not affected when charger is plugged into mains.


 
  
 Does anyone have impressions of a battery-powered laptop sounding better than one plugged in?
  
 My laptop used to last for 8 hours or more unplugged, but now it can only handle an hour or two. I did compare the sound plugged and unplugged a few times, but I don't think it sounded different. However, this was not with the Mojo, so I may compare again.
  


alota said:


> i read the user guide and the post but i don´t understand one thing: i select fixed output(3V), listen music and after i turn off. when turn on the output is variable?
> thank you


 
  
 The output is always variable, never fixed. This was answered on the previous page. It remembers the custom volume setting you set. If you want it to be at 3 volts even when turning it on normally, just set it to that color manually. (But remember not to plug headphones in before reducing the volume to your desired level!) You can also alter the volume after activating line level volume. (Which would involve turning it on while holding both volume buttons, then changing the volume by pressing either of the volume buttons.)


----------



## musickid

*my conclusions so far on platforms: for hugo/mojo/hugo 2/ desktop users. (from someone with no technical background)*
  
  
 1) intona offers great isolation but regardless of how effective it is the point still remains that it can shed an artificial veil over the true sound signature of a mojo/hugo. the audible benefits may not truly reflect the finely tuned sound signature of very fine electronic pieces such as hugo/mojo. it is however bit perfect and ultimately does offer great improvements and benefits. however i want the hugo/mojo to sound purely as Chord intended with nothing added or substracted in between.
  
 2) optical again is great as it is truly isolated not worrying here about all the issues mentioned above. it is also a direct link from pc/player to hugo/mojo. the problem here is that as an spdif transmission protocol control of data timing by mojo/hugo is effectively compromised and mojo/hugo dac "clocks" (in very simple terms) no longer control the flow of information/data to and from pc or device used. _unlike _*asynchrous usb*. even though this outsourcing of data timing and the audible differences are very small, extracting data information from the embedded clock is unacceptable to me. i paid 1K plus for hugo and so i want hugo to be "in control". Im sure even Rob said that due to usb timing it very slightly outperforms spdif when implemented correctly.
  
 3) my ipad mini retina 2 is a great platform but the screen is way too small for home use.
  
 4) that leaves my macbook air 2014 with 512gb ssd. when run on battery alone Rob has kindly advised me that this offers total isolation. a direct usb connection from hugo to laptop ensures a direct signal as Chord intended with nothing in between to "pollute" it. pure 100% asynchrous usb. the macbook air with very fast 512 gb ssd hard drive would be a very solid platform. on enquiring i was told streaming lossless tidal over wifi is not a problem. i have a 150 Mbps service. ideally hugo would be unplugged as reports from the hugo thread indicate better performance. however it seems that when charging no effect on sound quality should be present as hugo takes it power from the internal battery.* (there is an answer confirming this which i have been trying to find but still cannot if anyone can point me. max said third post but still no luck).* the only drawback to this is the lack of a large 27 inch imac screen (i own an imac, macbook air and mini ipad retina 2 which i use for differing situations) and the inconvenience of having to worry about laptop battery and charging. if my conclusions are correct then this is a small price to pay. a nice laptop desk stand and im away with no worries. just to finally enjoy my music. the macbbook air would be dedicated to music only here.(constructive criticism much appreciated if im wrong on anything.)


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> i have a 150 Mbps service. ideally hugo would be unplugged as reports from the hugo thread indicate better performance. however it seems that when charging no effect on sound quality should be present as hugo takes it power from the internal battery.* (there is an answer confirming this which i have been trying to find but still cannot if anyone can point me. max said third post but still no luck).*


 
  
 The answer is listen for yourself. If you hear a difference, then there is a difference if not, no. You are the only person who can answer this.


----------



## lbbef

rosolo said:


> I just heard about the poly. That seems the best solution and worth paying for if it ain't too pricey. I haven't read anything in this thread about it yet...but then it's a big thread and I'm a slow reader. Web site says it due in April.




I'm pretty sure Jude mentioned in the preview video that it would be available for demo at Canjam SG. Which is just 3.5 days away!!!

So excited


----------



## zerolight

Having second thoughts on the Meenova cable. I've had random blasts of static or digital noise that only clear when I disconnect and reconnect the cable from the iPhone. I'm guessing it's the cable as I never had this with the CCK.


----------



## Mojo ideas

lbbef said:


> I'm pretty sure Jude mentioned in the preview video that it would be available for demo at Canjam SG. Which is just 3.5 days away!!!
> 
> So excited


 Yes we are excited too, looking forward to seeing Jude and all the guys. Myself, Rob W , Colin,Tom, and Robert Wong are all flying to Singapore tomorrow for the CanJam show bags full of Hugo2's and Polys, Mojos and other stuff too. Those that can, please come along for a demo and say hello!


----------



## Music Alchemist

rkt31 said:


> yes exactly . with this new asio2 plugin the music seems to have more life .


 
  
 Remember that weird clicking sound I mentioned? It seems to only happen with some MP3s, but not with lossless files. And it only happens with ASIO2.


----------



## Deftone

sound eq said:


> strange i use a phone charger to keep the mojo always on when it connected to my computer which is connected to my home system , and after few hours I find the mojo turned off.
> 
> I thought I can have the mojo always running without it turning off.


 
  
 You should start with a fully charged mojo and then keep the charger plugged in from there and it wont shut off but in another case for example i have plugged in a charger to mojo at roughly half battery and it will eventualy lose power and shut off even though it lasted a fair bit longer than if i left it on battery maybe 6 hours instead of 4. The usage will beat the charging speed when its done like that so its why i advise to plug it in and let it trickle charge after a full charge.
  
 what i do though is just let it charge while im asleep and then its happy to run on battery only for 8 hours + at my pc


----------



## musickid

Rob has advised me to go optical on hugo ending all uncertainty so can someone recommend a really good quality mini toslink cable from my imac that fits the hugo perfectly and is available in the UK? (i will be getting my hugo 2nd week in april. how do i know if it is a unit with the tight connectors? ie before improvements were made?)  thanks to all
  

 *WIREWORLD SUPERNOVA™ 7 - 3.5MM TOSLINK TO MINI-TOSLINK OPTICAL CABLE*
  
 if someone can confirm this fits all hugo's (hugo's before and after adjustments to connections were made by Chord) that would be fantastic.


----------



## hfi429366999

pictograms said:


> As long as I am understanding the question... You can't change the line out setting, everytime you hit the two balls on startup it always reverts to 3V. If you want it to start up in 1.9 all you need to do is switch the Mojo on


 
  
  


miketlse said:


> Yes is the short answer.
> 
> *'Line out' is just a short cut to the 3V output voltage (it is the same components and signal path as the normal headphone out, but with the voltage selected to 3V)*.
> So you switch your Mojo on and then press the two balls to get 3V correctly.
> ...


 
  
  
 Okay, thanks for that clarifications.
  
 Somehow i was getting my wires crossed about what's actually being saved.
  
 So, it's the (headphone output) volume that get saved from previous (whether previously in lineout mode or not) is what's used when you just turn on the unit (without holding down the two volume balls).
  
 The lineout turn on, will "always" start out at 3Vrms output.
  
 So, something like
  
 a) out of the box
 b) headphone turn on, two clicks on volumes down,
 c) turn off
 d) turn on with lineout mode, 3V output,
 e) four presses of volumes down,
 e) turn off
 f) headphone turn on, output at four volumes down level
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Any thoughts on how the LCD-2F and HE500 sound from external amps compared to just the Mojo?
  
 Both should arrive very soon. I don't have anything more powerful than the Mojo. I know the Mojo has plenty of power, but I also read about some people liking headphones like these more from amps that happen to have a lot of power. I think it's related to the design of the amps instead of the power itself, especially since the headphones use a set amount of power to reach any given SPL level anyway. (Meaning that any power beyond that is not used.)
  


musickid said:


> Rob has advised me to go optical on hugo ending all uncertainty so can someone recommend a really good quality mini toslink cable from my imac that fits the hugo perfectly and is available in the UK? (i will be getting my hugo 2nd week in april. how do i know if it is a unit with the tight connectors? ie before improvements were made?)  thanks to all
> 
> 
> *WIREWORLD SUPERNOVA™ 7 - 3.5MM TOSLINK TO MINI-TOSLINK OPTICAL CABLE*
> ...


 
  
 Since some of your posts (and their subsequent replies) about the Hugo were moved to the Hugo thread, it may be a good idea to ask about the Hugo there.
  
 But since we're on the topic...I got a magazine from an audio dealer today. It had a few pages with Chord DACs. I thought it was funny how one was about the Hugo, but they mistakenly pictured the Hugo TT.


----------



## music4mhell

music alchemist said:


> Any thoughts on how the LCD-2F and HE500 sound from external amps compared to just the Mojo?
> 
> Both should arrive very soon. I don't have anything more powerful than the Mojo. I know the Mojo has plenty of power, but I also read about some people liking headphones like these more from amps that happen to have a lot of power. I think it's related to the design of the amps instead of the power itself, especially since the headphones use a set amount of power to reach any given SPL level anyway. (Meaning that any power beyond that is not used.)


 
 It's not about power. I haven't listen directly from Mojo from last 3/4 months, may be i can't even listen directly from Mojo anymore. Now i use Mojo only as my portable DAC.
 Once your mind is aware of the shortcomings, it's very hard to go back  My 2 cents... !!


----------



## Music Alchemist

music4mhell said:


> It's not about power. I haven't listen directly from Mojo from last 3/4 months, may be i can't even listen directly from Mojo anymore. Now i use Mojo only as my portable DAC.
> Once your mind is aware of the shortcomings, it's very hard to go back  My 2 cents... !!


 
  
 Now I'm even more curious!
  
 Which headphones, amps, DACs, etc. are you referring to?
  
 What differences do you hear compared to direct from Mojo?
  
 What do you think accounts for the differences?


----------



## Pictograms

hfi429366999 said:


> Okay, thanks for that clarifications.
> 
> Somehow i was getting my wires crossed about what's actually being saved.
> 
> ...




Yep! You got it


----------



## jarnopp

hfi429366999 said:


> Okay, thanks for that clarifications.
> 
> Somehow i was getting my wires crossed about what's actually being saved.
> 
> ...




I added d1 and d2 lines to make sure all cases are covered. The only time volume is not remembered is when you start in line out mode, and turn off without having changed the volume at all.

Happy listening!


----------



## mmwwmm

I have tried two DAPs (Shanling M1 and Hidizs AP60 as USB transports) and some apps with the Mojo and here is my findings about them. Any comments will be very welcomed!

http://www.head-fi.org/t/820595/hidizs-ap60/510#post_13323067

http://www.head-fi.org/t/820595/hidizs-ap60/510#post_13323174


P.S.: BTW I've got the best sound from the Mojo with an Audiolab 8200CD/V12 outputting optical Toslink stream to the optical input in the Mojo.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Spoiler: Some nice photos of the Hugo 2, Mojo & Hugo



 








 ...And here I thought I was decided on silver. That black is hawt.


----------



## PhilW

Anyone in the UK with MoJo and iPhone / AK70 then MITER make some pretty lovely real leather cases that attach them both together using magnets.


----------



## fumanshu

mmwwmm said:


> I have tried two DAPs (Shanling M1 and Hidizs AP60 as USB transports) and some apps with the Mojo and here is my findings about them. Any comments will be very welcomed!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/820595/hidizs-ap60/510#post_13323067
> 
> ...


 

 I've read your reviews. I also have both the A60 and M1 and use them as transport for my Mojo. I also find that M1 might have a ''lighter" sound compare to the A60 but I found that this ''light'' feel is more the fact that the M1 is more transparent and has more ''air''. So I ended up using my M1 as transport with my Mojo and give the A60 to my son that use it as his daily dap. But I would say that both are quite good as transport and whatever people might say, different transport do sound different thru Mojo!!!!


----------



## RPB65

Spoiler: Pic's inside






philw said:


> Anyone in the UK with MoJo and iPhone / AK70 then MITER make some pretty lovely real leather cases that attach them both together using magnets.





  

@PhilW Not for the + size iPhones though


----------



## Music Alchemist

My Mojo whines when charged from the Schiit Wyrd and iFi iPower 9V power supply, but is silent when charged from my laptop.
  
 Not sure if it would charge faster from the Wyrd, but it seems like the whining can't do it any good, and it would be a shame if it damaged it somehow.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> My Mojo whines when charged from the Schiit Wyrd and iFi iPower 9V power supply, but is silent when charged from my laptop.
> 
> Not sure if it would charge faster from the Wyrd, but it seems like the whining can't do it any good, and it would be a shame if it damaged it somehow.


 
 That has been my issue from the beginning. The replacement is a bit quieter, but...I guess it is a common thing here and Chord seems to think it is "OK".


----------



## Music Alchemist

waytoocrazy said:


> That has been my issue from the beginning. The replacement is a bit quieter, but...I guess it is a common thing here and Chord seems to think it is "OK".


 
  
 Do you get any noise when charging from a laptop? (I don't.)
  
 I also noticed the Mojo charge light going on and off from the Wyrd, so I get the feeling I shouldn't charge it from that.


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> Do you get any noise when charging from a laptop? (I don't.)
> 
> I also noticed the Mojo charge light going on and off from the Wyrd, so I get the feeling I shouldn't charge it from that.




If the light is going on/off then you aren't charging the Mojo properly. A blinking charge indicator light shows you aren't supplying the minimum 1A current to the Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Do you get any noise when charging from a laptop? (I don't.)
> 
> I also noticed the Mojo charge light going on and off from the Wyrd, so I get the feeling I shouldn't charge it from that.




The light cycling on and off, sounds like the wyrd power supply is not supplying 1 amp, so the mojo keeps going through a cycle of:


 start charging and check if 1 amp
If not 1 amp then stop charging
Wait a few seconds then restart charging and check ampage again
Etc
 It is explained in post 3 I think


----------



## KookaBurrra

...


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> If the light is going on/off then you aren't charging the Mojo properly. A blinking charge indicator light shows you aren't supplying the minimum 1A current to the Mojo.


 


miketlse said:


> The light cycling on and off, sounds like the wyrd power supply is not supplying 1 amp, so the mojo keeps going through a cycle of:
> start charging and check if 1 amp
> If not 1 amp then stop charging
> Wait a few seconds then restart charging and check ampage again
> ...


 
  
 I kind of just assumed the Wyrd and iFi iPower 9V power supply would supply (lol) more than my laptop would, but perhaps not.
  
 What do you think causes the louder whine here?
  
 In any case, I'm just fine with continuing to charge it from my laptop as I always do.
  
 Actually, even charging from the laptop, there's a small whine, but I can only barely hear it when I put my ear right against the Mojo; otherwise it's not audible.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

music alchemist said:


> Do you get any noise when charging from a laptop? (I don't.)
> 
> I also noticed the Mojo charge light going on and off from the Wyrd, so I get the feeling I shouldn't charge it from that.


 
 I got it also from my laptop (running off of battery). I haven't tried with the new one.


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> I kind of just assumed the Wyrd and iFi iPower 9V power supply would supply (lol) more than my laptop would, but perhaps not.
> 
> What do you think causes the louder whine here?
> 
> ...


 
  
  


> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Music Alchemist

> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, and this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, and this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. Don't worry about it if you hear the noise, Mojo is not faulty and will continue to be reliable.


 
  
 I thought the Wyrd was all about cleaner power, so why would it do this?
  
 Could the cause instead be the iFi iPower 9V power supply?


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> I thought the Wyrd was all about cleaner power, so why would it do this?
> 
> Could the cause instead be the iFi iPower 9V power supply?


 
  
 Sorry, I have no idea, never used the Wyrd or iFi iPower. Actually, I've never heard any noise while charging. Strange also that your Wyrd/iFi isn't supplying at least 1A current. It's like trying to find a needle in a haystack to find a remedy.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> URL=http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1834723/]
> [/URL]
> 
> ...And here I thought I was decided on silver. That black is hawt.




Phwoar, hot stuff indeed.

Dammit I just want to collect all the chord DACs.


----------



## Deftone

waytoocrazy said:


> That has been my issue from the beginning. The replacement is a bit quieter, but...I guess it is a common thing here and Chord seems to think it is "OK".


 mines been queitly whining for over a year, plugged in continually for months on end at one point and still getting 8+ hours battery. No complaints.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

music alchemist said:


> I thought the Wyrd was all about cleaner power, so why would it do this?
> 
> Could the cause instead be the iFi iPower 9V power supply?




If you really wanted to test this theory, you could get some nice HP or Agilent DC power supply off flea bay on the cheap, cut the USB cable and attach the +5V and GND to the PS. Bonus: you could monitor current draw.


----------



## Zojokkeli

music alchemist said:


> I thought the Wyrd was all about cleaner power, so why would it do this?
> 
> Could the cause instead be the iFi iPower 9V power supply?




FWIW, Wyrd couldn't properly charge my Mojo either, so I just hooked Mojo to my computer's monitor and have been good to go ever since.


----------



## betula

I see, many of you guys experience charging noises with your Mojo. I thought, for the fuller picture I share, that my Mojo is dead silent during charging. Serial number is 46xxx, and I use a Auzest Qualcomm QuickCharge 2.0 (2A turbo charger).


----------



## 435279

Does anybody else use a power bank to charge their Mojo? Mine makes some noise charging from most power supplies but is a lot quieter (almost silent) using a power bank device to charge it.


----------



## jmills8

I use cheap Sony phone charger. No noise full charge. Once my previous phone charger broke for no reason. Make sure white light stays on without blinking.


----------



## Hooster

I use a cheap Chinese USB hub as a charger. Dead silent.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Does anyone use a USB-C cable to USB-Micro for the Mojo? I'm trying to find a decent quality one. I bought a 1ft version off of eBay and do not like the sound from it.


----------



## KookaBurrra

"yourcharger" on eBay : good one for *6,15 USD *http://www.ebay.fr/itm/301996172236


----------



## WayTooCrazy

kookaburrra said:


> "yourcharger" on eBay : good one for *6,15 USD *http://www.ebay.fr/itm/301996172236


 
 Thanks, but I was looking for 8"-12" version, as I don't typically pair my phone to the Mojo, this is for use with my Windows 10 Tablet.


----------



## jamestux

waytoocrazy said:


> Does anyone use a USB-C cable to USB-Micro for the Mojo? I'm trying to find a decent quality one. I bought a 1ft version off of eBay and do not like the sound from it.




I use a C to standard USB adapter, then you can use any USB cable, it sounds as good as it used to directly on my old device. Google do a decent one.


----------



## KookaBurrra

waytoocrazy said:


> Thanks, but I was looking for 8"-12" version, as I don't typically pair my phone to the Mojo, this is for use with my Windows 10 Tablet.


 

 Like this ? http://www.ebay.fr/itm/8-20cm-Type-C-to-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-Cable-OTG-for-Sony-Xperia-XZ-X-Compact-/291988297081?hash=item43fbdbd579 or 
  
 Go here : http://stores.ebay.fr/yourcharger/_i.html?_nkw=+Type+C&submit=Rechercher&_sid=1003624645


----------



## murl

Does anyone use this with the LCD-3s? If so how does it perform?


----------



## Music Alchemist

I love that "Wow!" moment when you play familiar music for the first time on the Mojo and it just sounds so much better than it's ever been. With thousands of albums in my arsenal, there's endless excitement!
  
 With the Schiit Wyrd added to the chain, the sound is improved slightly, but it's not something I'd recommend unless you're looking for that last bit of sound quality. (And I can't guarantee you'd hear a difference on your system.)
  
 In other news... The HE500 (with Audeze microsuede pads) sounds fantastic on the Mojo! One of the best headphones I've ever heard. It really is like the HE6's little brother. Turns out the single-ended cable that came with it is also a Charleston Canare (same as the XLR cable), so I don't need an adapter to try it. But I can't compare to stock cables; they weren't included.


----------



## Likeimthere

Can anyone explain the volume colors on the Mojo please?


----------



## Rudivanb

murl said:


> Does anyone use this with the LCD-3s? If so how does it perform?


 

 I use it with the LCD-3 and to my taste it sounds very good. With some amps the LCD-3 can have a bit too much bass, or not tight enough. With the Mojo it is nicely in balance, even classical music sounds good with this combination, enjoyed listening to a live broadcast last night and getting the feel as if I was in the hall.


----------



## miketlse

likeimthere said:


> Can anyone explain the volume colors on the Mojo please?


 
*Detailed information about Mojos volume levels & associated button colours* (Click to hide)


rob watts said:


> canali said:
> 
> 
> > guys sorry to ask but this volume table is for the hugo...I can't find a similar one for the mojo.
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks to _*GRUMPYOLDGUY*_ for creating the following Mojo-specific spreadsheet:
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> The color indicator/volume problem isn't really a problem. Just start the Mojo in preset mode and count clicks to get to the right output level.
> 
> Preset is 3Vrms, each click is 1dB... Here's a summary of the math to get to your desired dB SPL level...
> 
> ...


----------



## Deftone

Im saying it, AKG K612 and Mojo best pairing iv ever heard. Listening to Beyond Creation - The Aura and its amazing, never hear technical death metal sound so good.
  
 The speed and completely effortless sound coming to my ears is like nothing iv heard, if you have the headphones that can handle this type of complexity give them a try. Amazing fretless bass work by Forest.
  
  
 &amp;lt;a data-cke-saved-href="http://beyondcreation.bandcamp.com/album/the-aura" href="http://beyondcreation.bandcamp.com/album/the-aura"&amp;gt;The Aura by Beyond Creation&amp;lt;/a&amp;gt;


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> Im saying it, AKG K612 and Mojo best pairing iv ever heard. Listening to Beyond Creation - The Aura and its amazing, never hear technical death metal sound so good.
> 
> The speed and completely effortless sound coming to my ears is like nothing iv heard, if you have the headphones that can handle this type of complexity give them a try. Amazing fretless bass work by Forest.


 
  
 That's pretty impressive for barely over a hundred bucks! If I wasn't in "trade thousands of dollars worth of gear for even more four-figure gear" mode I'd buy it. Not sure if it would be able to beat STAX, the HE500, etc., though.
  
 By the way, you need to click the Source button on the top left, then paste the Bandcamp code.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> That's pretty impressive for barely over a hundred bucks! If I wasn't in "trade thousands of dollars worth of gear for even more four-figure gear" mode I'd buy it. Not sure if it would be able to beat STAX, the HE500, etc., though.
> 
> By the way, you need to click the Source button on the top left, then paste the Bandcamp code.


 
  
 its definitely impressive, i compared K612 / K702 / K712
  
 K612 came out on top and better still the cheapest of the 3, i have noticed the mid fi headphones are the most satisfying imo, they have a lot less faults than TOTL.
  
 it goes to show that you really dont need to spend tons of cash to get good sound, K612 will go next to HD650 as the best i have heard regardless of price.


----------



## Likeimthere

Okay. . .so from reading this (and apologies if I'm bringing up old explanations) there is a volume adjustment that is simply adjusting voltage from line out (3V)?  I ask because I got a different color scheme after doing this (Cyan) versus when I was initially adjusting the volume.  Why the difference?


----------



## Likeimthere

Okay. . .so from reading this (and apologies if I'm bringing up old explanations) there is a volume adjustment that is simply adjusting voltage from line out (3V)?  I ask because I got a different color scheme after doing this (both Cyan) versus when I was initially adjusting the volume (Cyan negative with brown positive).  Why the difference?
  
 Quote:


miketlse said:


> *Detailed information about Mojos volume levels & associated button colours* (Click to hide)
> 
> 
> Thanks to _*GRUMPYOLDGUY*_ for creating the following Mojo-specific spreadsheet:


----------



## Benjamin Ruan

It's DAC part is pretty good and its amp needs improvement.


----------



## Music Alchemist

benjamin ruan said:


> It's DAC part is pretty good and its amp needs improvement.


 
  
 Care to elaborate? (Especially since headphones are driven from the DAC's analog output stage and there is no separate amp section.)


----------



## DoctaCosmos

So I tried the mojo with optical tonight instead of USB and got waaaay better results. Unfortunately the optical out is coming from my Amazon fire box and it's sending a sample rate of 48 instead of 44. Not sure if that will degrade the sound quality or not but the sound all together seems closer to what I was expecting.


----------



## Deftone

benjamin ruan said:


> *It's DAC part is pretty good and its amp needs improvement.*


----------



## guido

deftone said:


> its definitely impressive, i compared K612 / K702 / K712
> 
> K612 came out on top and better still the cheapest of the 3, i have noticed the mid fi headphones are the most satisfying imo, they have a lot less faults than TOTL.
> 
> it goes to show that you really dont need to spend tons of cash to get good sound, K612 will go next to HD650 as the best i have heard regardless of price.


 

 I am starting to feel the same way about the HD-600...have owned 2x HD-800, LCD-XC, Focal Elears, etc


----------



## x RELIC x

.


----------



## jamestux

guido said:


> I am starting to feel the same way about the HD-600...have owned 2x HD-800, LCD-XC, Focal Elears, etc



 


You'd rate the HD600s above the elears? I'm only asking as my HD600s were bought new for about £80 before the 650s were launched (15 years maybe) and I have started looking longingly at the Elears - happy to hear I should still be happy!


----------



## guido

jamestux said:


> guido said:
> 
> 
> > I am starting to feel the same way about the HD-600...have owned 2x HD-800, LCD-XC, Focal Elears, etc
> ...


 

 No, I would not rate them above...it's just that for me once I put on the HD-600s I just relax and listen to the music ...with all the others I am always listening for more details, am always tinkering with cables, valves, mods , balanced cables etc,,,,
  
 The Elears are on their way back to the dealer as we speak...


----------



## jamestux

guido said:


> No, I would not rate them above...it's just that for me once I put on the HD-600s I just relax and listen to the music ...with all the others I am always listening for more details, am always tinkering with cables, valves, mods , balanced cables etc,,,,
> 
> The Elears are on their way back to the dealer as we speak...




Thanks, maybe above was the wrong question, I like listening to music rather than individual strings too


----------



## guido

and the HD-600s are superb with the Mojo


----------



## Leo888

Guys, anticipating Mojo or iDSD Black Label. Any kind opinion or quick comparison will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmills8

For on the go?


----------



## Leo888

jmills8 said:


> For on the go?




Both otg and desktop while at work. Both are workable for me as I carry a bag while travelling to work. Which will I the sound department perform better? I do understand that Mojo will win in practical use for my case but at almost the same price. I thought I could use a little opinion. 

Btw, thanks for the help.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

leo888 said:


> Both otg and desktop while at work. Both are workable for me as I carry a bag while travelling to work. Which will I the sound department perform better? I do understand that Mojo will win in practical use for my case but at almost the same price. I thought I could use a little opinion.
> 
> Btw, thanks for the help.


 
 https://youtu.be/f-X2LLMg3ag?t=24m56s


----------



## Leo888

waytoocrazy said:


> https://youtu.be/f-X2LLMg3ag?t=24m56s




Thanks for the link. Will look into the video.


----------



## audi0nick128

hey there I am funding for Poly and have some Mojo related goodies for sale  

Check out if there is something for you. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/839602/chord-mojo-case-directly-from-chord#post_13329133

http://www.head-fi.org/t/839036/forza-audio-works-silver-copper-hybrid-otg-micro-zu-micro-usb#post_13314930

http://www.head-fi.org/t/839037/forza-audio-works-claire-hybrid-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-interconnect#post_13314963

Cheers


----------



## Music Alchemist

guido said:


> I am starting to feel the same way about the HD-600...have owned 2x HD-800, LCD-XC, Focal Elears, etc


 


guido said:


> No, I would not rate them above...it's just that for me once I put on the HD-600s I just relax and listen to the music ...with all the others I am always listening for more details, am always tinkering with cables, valves, mods , balanced cables etc,,,,
> 
> The Elears are on their way back to the dealer as we speak...


 
  
 Interesting that we've had so many headphones in common.
  
 My overall ranking (personal preference only, not an objective ranking of sound quality) of a few notable headphones I've had would be something like:
  
 SR-207 > HE500 > LCD-X > Elear > HD 650 > HD 600 > HD 800 > TH900
  
 Out of those, the only ones I still own are the HE500 and HD 600.
  
 The HD 600 is similar enough to the HD 650, but has upper frequency peaks that hurt my ears sometimes, and the overall sound, to my ears, is not as good and less refined. I usually reach for my Koss KTXPRO1 over the HD 600 as well even though it's technically inferior. (We'll see how things go when I get around to equalizing it.)
  
 I'd say the Elear is more gorgeous with softer recordings, but I think the HD 650 is a better all-rounder with all types of music than most headphones in general.
  
 To more easily hear/see the peaks and dips of any headphone, you can play this frequency sweep in a video player:
  
 https://www.dropbox.com/s/pyi1gug2s2jumzq/sweep.mp4?dl=0


----------



## krismusic

riley beale said:


> That is kind of the problem.  I have none really near me.  I live up by Chico California.  I am going to San Francisco next month and am going to hit a store or two there, but it is still pretty limited there.  I farm almonds and walnuts and will be getting to the busy season in a few weeks or so and won't have much time to travel then.
> 
> Thank you kindly
> 
> ...



I would definitely sort the headphones before the Mojo. Although that is certainly my recommended second step. 
The best sounding headphones are not much use if they are uncomfortable to wear. 
Could you use mail order from somewhere that accepts returns? Or speak to a dealer?


----------



## mswlogo

dithyrambes said:


> Get a trigger to get the mojo unlocked as desktop dac with 52k taps...because battery issue is nonexistent.....then revert back to 26k on the go. Sounds promising to me kkk


 
 What does this post mean?


----------



## Deftone

mswlogo said:


> What does this post mean?




I think he means because of the battery of the mojo the taps are only running at half speed even though theres 52,000 it equals to 26,000 / similar performance to Hugo so he thinks if you run it from desktop mode / wall power you could unlock the taps to 52,000 full speed. I'm not sure but because of the way the mojo is coded even if it did run from a more poewerfull source you couldn't just "unlock" to full speed.


----------



## Deftone

I have said it before though i don't think it needs to be "unlocked" but i do like the idea of a Mojo TT (desk top version of mojo, no battery running from wall power with galvanic isolation in bigger shell for £150 more?)


----------



## ufospls2

deftone said:


> I have said it before though i don't think it needs to be "unlocked" but i do like the idea of a Mojo TT (desk top version of mojo, no battery running from wall power with galvanic isolation in bigger shell for £150 more?)


 
 150 pounds more? From Chord? More like 1500 pounds more haha.


----------



## Deftone

ufospls2 said:


> 150 pounds more? From Chord? More like 1500 pounds more haha.




Hey i can wish


----------



## ufospls2

deftone said:


> Hey i can wish


 
 Can't we all  A Mojo TT would be cool, especially for 150 pounds more, haha.


----------



## blueninjasix

deftone said:


> I have said it before though i don't think it needs to be "unlocked" but i do like the idea of a Mojo TT (desk top version of mojo, no battery running from wall power with galvanic isolation in bigger shell for £150 more?)


 Don't forget RCA outputs so we don't need an adapter to connect to our hi-fi systems


----------



## Hooster

blueninjasix said:


> Don't forget RCA outputs so we don't need an adapter to connect to our hi-fi systems


 
  
 That is the least of my worries. I use an amazing silver plated cable terminated with 3.5mm on one end and 2 x rca on the other. I love it to bits.


----------



## blueninjasix

hooster said:


> That is the least of my worries. I use an amazing silver plated cable terminated with 3.5mm on one end and 2 x rca on the other. I love it to bits.


 Sadly I can't use something similar as I use two monobloc amps spaced at each side of the room and connected to Mojo via solid silver braided interconnects (via an audioquest adapter)


----------



## vapman

blueninjasix said:


> Sadly I can't use something similar as I use two monobloc amps spaced at each side of the room and connected to Mojo via solid silver braided interconnects (via an audioquest adapter)


 
 Are you implying a single cable doesn't work for you? Many long RCA cables can be split. Just get a long one that has the two cables running parallel to one another...
  

  
  
 Notice how all the way to the 3.5mm the cable is side by side..... well that is so you can put a tiny cut in between them to separate them on the RCA end and pull it apart. You can pull them apart all the way down to the 3.5mm.
  
 I have active monitors in my recording studio and do this. The source where the 3.5mm plugs in is in the center of the room, so from the cable I have 12 feet to either monitor. It works perfectly. If you will imagine in the diagram below that the cable both plugs in and splits where the speaker wall and side wall lines intersect ...


----------



## blueninjasix

vapman said:


> Are you implying a single cable doesn't work for you? Many long RCA cables can be split. Just get a long one that has the two cables running parallel to one another...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes that would work for me but when I was looking to buy such a cable, I couldn't find one of suitable quality that could be split in the way you suggest.


----------



## Deftone

Review should be up soon


----------



## apaar123

Can I use them just as an amp?


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> Can I use them just as an amp?


 
  
 No. There is no separate amp which is why you can't input an analogue signal (it only accepts a digital signal). You get the analogue output of the DAC for the most transparency. It's different than conventional DAC/amp combos.


----------



## apaar123

x relic x said:


> No. There is no separate amp which is why you can't input an analogue signal (it only accepts a digital signal). You get the analogue output of the DAC for the most transparency. It's different than conventional DAC/amp combos.


Oh ok thanks


----------



## tretneo

So just an update for those of you following the whole charging whine/buzz issue.
  
 Chord support has basically blown me off after initially stating it's normal for this to happen while charging and powered off. After I recorded a video of it whining loudly during playback I got very little response aside from 'try another power adapter and/or USB cable' and then radio silence. I'm outside the return period and I'm pretty disappointed w/ Chord's support.
  
 I was ready to live with it until it happened during playback. Hope the rest of you have better luck.


----------



## jarnopp

blueninjasix said:


> Yes that would work for me but when I was looking to buy such a cable, I couldn't find one of suitable quality that could be split in the way you suggest.




Mojo conveniently has two output jacks. You could get two mono 3.5 to RCA cables, one wired for left and one for right, and not worry about splitting it.


----------



## Deftone

x relic x said:


> No. There is no separate amp which is why you can't input an analogue signal (it only accepts a digital signal). You get the analogue output of the DAC for the most transparency. It's different than conventional DAC/amp combos.


 
  
 is it getting on your nerves yet relic?


----------



## Deftone

tretneo said:


> So just an update for those of you following the whole charging whine/buzz issue.
> 
> Chord support has basically blown me off after initially stating it's normal for this to happen while charging and powered off. After I recorded a video of it whining loudly during playback I got very little response aside from 'try another power adapter and/or USB cable' and then radio silence. I'm outside the return period and I'm pretty disappointed w/ Chord's support.
> 
> I was ready to live with it until it happened during playback. Hope the rest of you have better luck.


 
  
 you get coil whine from playing back on battery power?


----------



## vapman

jarnopp said:


> Mojo conveniently has two output jacks. You could get two mono 3.5 to RCA cables, one wired for left and one for right, and not worry about splitting it.


 
 This would probably allow for best quality actually as it allows each line to be invidually grounded @blueninjasix


----------



## apaar123

Has anyone used mojo for gaming? If yes how was the experience ?


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> is it getting on your nerves yet relic?


 
  
 No. However, I realize all too well that it gets a bit repetitive (on both sides of the fence).
  


Spoiler: Warning: Rant!



/RANT
  
 What gets on my nerves is when my trying to help, and also clarifying the technical implementations and capabilities of the device, gets mis-understood as extreme bullish fanboy-ism (as I read on _other_ sites that shall not be named). I very rarely compare the Mojo with other gear unless asked directly, and certainly not if I haven't heard the device being compared to. I also never _ever _say that an individual is wrong for their opinion of the Mojo, good or bad. That's what I find frustrating.
  
 Apologies all. Had to let it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 /END RANT


----------



## Leo888

deftone said:


> Review should be up soon




Looking forward to it. Any early thoughts as I look to pick up something today or tomorrow. ✌


----------



## mswlogo

deftone said:


> Review should be up soon


 

 I just bought both of those as well and compared them in my review of mojo.
  
 Review is here http://www.head-fi.org/products/chord-mojo/reviews/18088
  
 I'll be curious of your opinion.


----------



## Deftone

apaar123 said:


> Has anyone used mojo for gaming? If yes how was the experience ?


 
  
 Iv actually been using it tonight to play Resident Evil 7 on PC, its got the option for large dynamic range so that sounds great with Mojo so no complaints here.


----------



## Deftone

leo888 said:


> Looking forward to it. Any early thoughts as I look to pick up something today or tomorrow. ✌


 
  
 iDSD Black label - extends well both ways, wider soundstage, slight reverb effect to sound, "slower" sounding, slightly brighter treble, nice x-bass and 3D features, powerful amp.
  
 Mojo - extends the same to my ears, deeper soundstage, cleaner snappier sound, "faster" sounding, smoother treble, excellent timbre, less fatiguing. equally powerful.
  
 ill note that these are not night and day differences it was a hard comparison to make.
  
 if you are someone that spends much more time watching movies and gaming then id say take the iDSD for the x-bass and 3D
  
 but for music its gotta be mojo
  
 edit: forgot to mention that all testing was on done on AKG k612 Pro with different sub genres of metal, I know its not TOTL or maybe the best headphone to hear the differences but its one of my all time favourite headphone and thats more important to me.


----------



## Hooster

deftone said:


> Mojo - extends the same to my ears, deeper soundstage, cleaner snappier sound, "faster" sounding, smoother treble, excellent timbre, less fatiguing. equally powerful.
> 
> but for music its gotta be mojo


 
  
 How can you lose when your sound is snappier, faster AND less fatiguing? Well said.


----------



## betula

deftone said:


> iDSD Black label - extends well both ways, wider soundstage, slight reverb effect to sound, "slower" sounding, slightly brighter treble, nice x-bass and 3D features, powerful amp.
> 
> Mojo - extends the same to my ears, deeper soundstage, cleaner snappier sound, "faster" sounding, smoother treble, excellent timbre, less fatiguing. equally powerful.
> 
> ...


 
 I have also done a comparison review of the two devices recently. I can agree with your findings.


----------



## apaar123

So for gaming I should pick up idsd?


----------



## vincik

excuse naivity of this question: does it matter what source i use with combo with Mojo? Is there a difference between, let's say cheap smartphone+Mojo and Astell Kern DAP+Mojo in sound quality? I currently use Fiio x5 II and i have an opportunity to buy used Mojo for decent price, so im thinking on selling Fiio and buying Mojo and use smartphone as source.


----------



## Leo888

@Deftone @betula 
Was auditioning them earlier and agrees on the thoughts. I took half an hour on the IDSD but sat on with the Mojo for a hour and a half. The IDSD is more refined but somehow the Mojo just had that something to make me scrolling thru my tunes. Both have that little something over another and will have to decide on one.


----------



## Rudivanb

vincik said:


> excuse naivity of this question: does it matter what source i use with combo with Mojo? Is there a difference between, let's say cheap smartphone+Mojo and Astell Kern DAP+Mojo in sound quality? I currently use Fiio x5 II and i have an opportunity to buy used Mojo for decent price, so im thinking on selling Fiio and buying Mojo and use smartphone as source.


 
 In my situation the difference between my Fiio X3 (1st gen) coax out and phone, Samsung A3 (2017) USB out, does not make a difference, at least not an obvious difference. Maybe the phone is very slightly better. To use the phone as a source is also more convenient to me, only 2 machines to carry, in stead of 3.


----------



## blueninjasix

jarnopp said:


> Mojo conveniently has two output jacks. You could get two mono 3.5 to RCA cables, one wired for left and one for right, and not worry about splitting it.



Can't see this working. You'd get no stereo separation as both channels would output the same signal. If it had been designed this way, Chord would have labeled one output"left" and the other one "right"


----------



## vapman

blueninjasix said:


> Can't see this working. You'd get no stereo separation as both channels would output the same signal. If it had been designed this way, Chord would have labeled one output"left" and the other one "right"




Actually its just dependent on the wiring of the cable, as mojo is blind to what's plugged into the headphone outputs.

All you would need is make (or have made) two stereo plugs and either only wire left to one and right to the other or two mono plugs and do the same.


----------



## blueninjasix

vapman said:


> Actually its just dependent on the wiring of the cable, as mojo is blind to what's plugged into the headphone outputs.
> 
> All you would need is make (or have made) two stereo plugs and either only wire left to one and right to the other or two mono plugs and do the same.



If you use two mono plugs, what's to stop Mojo outputting eg only left channel signal to each of the two sockets?


----------



## vapman

blueninjasix said:


> If you use two mono plugs, what's to stop Mojo outputting eg only left channel signal to each of the two sockets?


 
 It would probably not work unless it was a specific case (if the other non-mojo end expects a stereo connection and is wired as such and it isn't convenient to replace it on the non-Mojo end) but is most likely that you'd want two normal TRS cables and only hook up one of the two stereo channels.


----------



## miketlse (Mar 3, 2019)

vincik said:


> excuse naivity of this question: does it matter what source i use with combo with Mojo? Is there a difference between, let's say cheap smartphone+Mojo and Astell Kern DAP+Mojo in sound quality? I currently use Fiio x5 II and i have an opportunity to buy used Mojo for decent price, so im thinking on selling Fiio and buying Mojo and use smartphone as source.


 

 It is not a naive question, but it often asked.

 It would be nice to think that it would not matter, but it does.

 There is no one solution which is best for everyone - however which solution is better for you will depend on functionality, sound quality and convenience.

*Functionality*
 Mojo inputs:


Rob Watts states that USB input has a slight advantage in regards to the signal clock, but the effect on sound quality can be hard to detect. However usb inputs can suffer from RFI and small levels of electrical noise generated internally by phones/daps, which can make the music sound 'brighter'. Android phones will need to be OTG capable, to output music via USB - OTG is mainly available on the more recent and top of the range models, *which can make it difficult to find a cheap smartphone*.
Optical input is very clean, but you will struggle to find a phone supplying an optical output. Optical is my default input when I connect my mojo to my PC
Coaxial - difficult to find coaxial output on phones, but much more common on daps
 
*Convenience*


phones are convenient, but can generate a lot of RFI, and generally tend to be limited to adding 32Gb max SD cards. The SD card limitation is a showstopper for users who want to carry their entire music library with them at all times
Daps usually allow much larger SD cards, and so are attractive to many users for that reason alone. A year ago there were many posts by users happily using an AK100 as their music server, and feeding the output to their Mojos for the DAC functionality. There are now quite a few users reporting good synergy between the Shanling M1 dap and the Mojo - the advantage being that the M1 is cheaper than the AK daps, and can accomodate a 512GB SD card, which is large enough for many peoples mobile music collection
Streamers - basically the Chord Poly, which will offer unlimited SD card size (so in theory up to 2Tb, but such cards are not available at the moment). The M1 is cheaper, but the Poly is competitively priced compared to AK daps.
 
 So *todays* situation is generally:


streaming alone using tidal or other similar services - phones are generally the better option, because the SD card size is not a constraint. *However wait a month* and you have the option of the Poly instead (combines streaming with unlimited SD card size)
DAPS/music servers - plenty of choice from the cheap M1, through the Poly, and up to the AK320 at the expensive end of the spectrum
convenience seems to be the deciding factor for many users - some prefer the simplicity of using a phone, while others prefer using a DAP and removing their phones/RFI etc from being a constraint (however the downside is carrying one extra device compared to just a phone/Mojo combiination) 
 
 There is a lot of info in post #3 as well.


----------



## jmills8

vincik said:


> excuse naivity of this question: does it matter what source i use with combo with Mojo? Is there a difference between, let's say cheap smartphone+Mojo and Astell Kern DAP+Mojo in sound quality? I currently use Fiio x5 II and i have an opportunity to buy used Mojo for decent price, so im thinking on selling Fiio and buying Mojo and use smartphone as source.


In my experience yes and yes if you use coaxl, USB, Optical.


----------



## jarnopp

vapman said:


> It would probably not work unless it was a specific case (if the other non-mojo end expects a stereo connection and is wired as such and it isn't convenient to replace it on the non-Mojo end) but is most likely that you'd want two normal TRS cables and only hook up one of the two stereo channels.




The Mojo outputs are internally wired together, so it would look no different to Mojo. Just convenience. Two mono RCA cables wired L and R depending on which part of the TRS tip you connect. Just an option, but may potentially sound better as vapman suggested.


----------



## canali

*SOUND SYSTEMS*
[size=24.57px]Audio advances put a concert in your car[/size] *http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-drive/audio-advances-put-a-concert-in-your-car/article34266346/*
  
 yes i know not really mojo related...but portable audio related it is.
 exciting to read while sipping my morning coffee.
  
 just sharing article in local globe and mail newspaper on car audio.
  
 new tech and apps are helping greatly in such a way that 5 yrs ago it wasn't possible
 to get the same level of SQ.
  
 and how that is a really expanding niche...
 eg new BMW M5 series can get a 1600 watt x 16 speaker system.
  
*''The sound-quality improvements are the result of better hardware, but also more so *
*from the software advances being applied in other areas of consumer audio.''*
  
  
*excerpt:*
_“Gone are the days when people brought their cars into the shop and ripped out the system,” s_
_ays Matt Wilson, national product manager for BMW Canada. “They now demand that from the manufacturers themselves.”_
_Indeed they do, if a rash of recent moves and deals is anything to go by._
_BMW, for one, is adding Bowers & Wilkins speakers to its 5 Series in 2017 after introducing the British company’s systems through its 7 Series last year._
_Last September, Ford similarly announced it was partnering with B&O Play, the luxury car audio line created by Denmark’s Bang & Olufsen_
_that was acquired by Stamford, Conn.-based Harman International in 2015._
_Previously found in Audi, Aston Martin and Mercedes-Benz vehicles, B&O Play’s systems are expected to eventually land in all of Ford’s cars and trucks._
_Ford’s Lincoln line has also partnered with Revel, Harman’s most exclusive brand, starting with MKX models in 2015 and expanding to this year’s MKZ. The new MKZ models offer up a whopping 1,200-watt, 20-speaker system, topping even BMW in sheer number of speakers._


----------



## cbl117

I'm sure this has been answered before, so I apologize.  But to confirm, you can't power the mojo from the USB data port, correct?


----------



## miketlse

cbl117 said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before, so I apologize.  But to confirm, you can't power the mojo from the USB data port, correct?



Correct power only through the power port.


----------



## musickid

is there a minimum length for toslink optical to connect mojo or hugo to computer. its been stated 1.5m minimum due to reflections in cable. ive found the cable i want just stuck on this point. the 1.5m thing was the result of professional engineers conclusions. the reflections in cable??


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> is there a minimum length for toslink optical to connect mojo or hugo to computer. its been stated 1.5m minimum due to reflections in cable. ive found the cable i want just stuck on this point. the 1.5m thing was the result of professional engineers conclusions. the reflections in cable??


 
  
 There used to be a post within post #3 that detailed some of the important criteria when choosing optical cables. I think these included:
  

for short cables to stack a dap and mojo, it does not matter if the fibre is plastic or glass (the cable is not long enough for reflections or transmission losses to be a decider)
if your cable has bends with tight radii, it is better to select multi fibre cables, rather than single fibre cables (multi fibres suffer less from reflections issues)
for longer cables (probably the 1.5m length), it is better to select the glass fibre options.
  
 I think one of the aims, was to explain that if you need a shortish cable, without a lot of narrow radii, you can manage with a plastic fibre cable, rather than spend much more money on a premium glass fibre cable.


----------



## musickid

hi Mike,
  
 the glass ones are a bit too expensive right now. ive been recommened this one kabeldirekt a German company. could you have a quick look and tell me if the cable is okay and 1m or 1.5m. i only really need 1m but will go 1.5m if there is really a benefit here. many thanks for your help.
  
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/KabelDirekt-TOSLINK-Optical-Digital-Audio/dp/B00KNQR4UK/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1489260262&sr=8-10&keywords=kabeldirekt+optical
  
  
 https://kabeldirekt-store.de/index.php/audio/toslink-kabel/kabeldirekt-pro-series-mini-toslink-kabel.html


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> hi Mike,
> 
> the glass ones are a bit too expensive right now. ive been recommened this one kabeldirekt a German company. could you have a quick look and tell me if the cable is okay and 1m or 1.5m. i only really need 1m but will go 1.5m if there is really a benefit here. many thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I only have two optical cables, and both are kabeldirekt. One is 1m and the other is 5m, and they both work fine, so you should have no worries about ordering one of those cables.
  
 Some people will always argue that a cable cannot be any good unless it costs at least £100, but don't get fooled by them - kabeldirekt are good quality and inexpensive.
 Regarding the best length, that really depends how you will route your cable between devices. In general it is better to use a slightly longer cable in order to avoid really tight right angled bends,  and with Kabeldirekt the price only increases slightly as the length increases.


----------



## musickid

do you think the 1.5m as minimum rule regarding reflections has any truth in it?


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> do you think the 1.5m as minimum rule regarding reflections has any truth in it?


 
 It will always be true that reflections off the fibre walls travel a longer route, than the photons that pass down the centreline of the cable.
 At the input end of the cable, all the photons will be aligned, but the longer the cable, the more the multiple reflections will cause the leading edge of each light pulse will diverge from being aligned.
 I was not aware of a minimum length, but I thought there was a length beyond which the optical properties of glass cause it to be the preferred fibre material.


----------



## musickid

thanks mike,
  
 i think ill try 1.5m. from what i understand anything less than 1.5m for spdif does not allow the reflections that occur to be corrected adequately. thats what the general consensus seems to be. i never knew ordering a cable could be so intense lol. or wait till im 100% sure.....


----------



## Music Alchemist

Since I'm so in love with the Koss KTXPRO1, I'm playing with the idea of selling off just about everything else (even the Mojo) to more easily get the Hugo 2. (I've spent so much lately I don't want to spend much more right now than I already have.)
  
 Is this a little too crazy, even for me?
  
 I added up the original MSRPs of everything, and it's well over $4,000. (And a lot more if you count non-audio equipment.) Obviously the current used value would be lower, but should be able to cover it.
  
 If someone told me years ago that a headphone that only costs ten or twenty bucks could be just as or more enjoyable for me than ones a hundred times more expensive, I would have thought they were crazy...but here I am, having lived with a handful of four-figure headphones, among many others, on top of auditioning even more exotic ones on systems approaching five figures...and there's just something special about the KTX that often makes me reach for it over them. I'll be the first to admit that the high-end headphones are more technically impressive...and yet, a significant percentage of the time, the KTX is more consistently enjoyable for me. On occasion it sounds straight-up more accurate too. (Though I should note that an exception to some of my previous comments is STAX, which is the most realistic sound I've heard in headphones.) I'd probably have to write hundreds of pages to try to convey why I adore it so much.
  
 My first pair (purchased in late 2015) is starting to get old and has lost its clamping force. I have to push the pads against my ears to get the best sound. @vapman sent me a modified pair with Blu-tack and a nice cable, but unfortunately it apparently snapped in half during shipping, and it didn't include pads either, so I haven't gotten around to listening to it. I bought a third pair just yesterday, mainly because I want to get back the clamping force and be hands-free, but also because I'm curious whether it would sound any different than the first pair.
  
 Hearing how much it scaled going from entry-level DACs and amps to the Mojo really excited me and made me even more eager to know how high it could scale from Chord's better DACs.
  
 I'm not worried about the whole "using cheapo headphones with high-end electronics" thing, since headphone upgrades are a given for me. I just feel like this is one of the next steps in my journey, ya know?
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> thanks mike,
> 
> i think ill try 1.5m. from what i understand anything less than 1.5m for spdif does not allow the reflections that occur to be corrected adequately. thats what the general consensus seems to be. i never knew ordering a cable could be so intense lol. or wait till im 100% sure.....


 
  
 Don't worry with too much overthinking.
  
 The 1m cable is £6.03 and the 1.5m cable is £6.76. At those prices you can get one of each, and discover if there is any difference, without throwing away vast sums of money.
  
 It is not as if you are risking £45 on a cable https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006XC55ZY?psc=1


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> do you think the 1.5m as minimum rule regarding reflections has any truth in it?




It depends on the cable manufacturer. As mentioned before, Sysconcept can make a variety of optical cables at a variety of lengths with no data loss transmition, but you pay for it. If you want to stay within a lower budget range then expect some limitations. That said not all expensive cables can perform well which is why I recommend Sysconcept for a robust solution that delivers.


----------



## musickid

so with 1.5m or 1m sysconcept both guarantee zero loss in data transmission? so with sysconcept length no longer becomes an issue at all?


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> Since I'm so in love with the Koss KTXPRO1, I'm playing with the idea of selling off just about everything else (even the Mojo) to more easily get the Hugo 2. (I've spent so much lately I don't want to spend much more right now than I already have.)
> 
> Is this a little too crazy, even for me?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Amazon has one for $20, you are making me pull the trigger to just to hear what you hear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Tell me, what about the KTXPRO1 pulls you in? What makes you want to listen to it versus say the LCD-X or HD 800S? What's its sound signature like?


----------



## Music Alchemist

maxh22 said:


> Amazon has one for $20, you are making me pull the trigger to just to hear what you hear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's a semi-open on-ear that combines qualities of open and closed headphones. Really strong impact and dynamics, especially with energetic music. (I can give you a list of tracks to test via PM later.) Although expensive headphones are generally better in technical terms, it's not too far behind. (There are plenty of tracks where it can go either way in terms of one sounding clearly better than the other, though this is my own subjective perspective, and others may differ.) Has a nice tonality. Not very far from neutral, but it does have boosted bass, some roll-off up top, etc. (Play that frequency sweep I shared to hear where the peaks and dips are.) The mids are some of the best I've heard; pretty up-front, but not offensive either. It's kind of like a more obnoxious version of the HD 650, so it has a good balance between laid-back musicality and thrilling aggression. Like I mentioned, it would be incredibly difficult for me to express why it's become a part of me. Sometimes words don't suffice, and you just have to get lost in the experience.


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> so with 1.5m or 1m sysconcept both guarantee zero loss in data transmission? so with sysconcept length no longer becomes an issue at all?


 
  
 I have a very short optical cable from Sysconcept with 2 90 degree bends in it from the AK240 to the Mojo. There is no loss of data transmission. It works otherwise I wouldn't recommend them.
  

  
  
 I have this type:
  
 http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349&osCsid=2qs2lqienvpamlg4d6beshr3l2
  
  
 You can also get one without a 90 degree bend in it at the length you desire:
  
 http://www.sys-concept.com/U-toslink_miniplug.html


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> so with 1.5m or 1m sysconcept both guarantee zero loss in data transmission? so with sysconcept length no longer becomes an issue at all?


 
  
 In your shoes I would go with sysconcept, for sure.


----------



## Avenida

antihippy said:


> Hmm, ordering from amazon Japan is weird though, shipping wise.
> 
> By the way, is it common for the balls to rattle a bit? Only happens with a firm shake.


 
  
 Wait until you get the carry case, it's worse.


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> Since I'm so in love with the Koss KTXPRO1, I'm playing with the idea of selling off just about everything else (even the Mojo) to more easily get the Hugo 2. (I've spent so much lately I don't want to spend much more right now than I already have.)
> 
> Is this a little too crazy, even for me?
> 
> ...


 Pkus life time warrenty.


----------



## musickid

ill try two kabeldirekt to start with 1m and 1.5m and see if there is really any difference due to these reflections.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. both cost £12 in total and have been recommended by at least two members here as good solid quality up to 24/192. then maybe ill try a sys later. its a headache shipping from Canada to UK.


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> its a headache shipping from Canada to UK.


 
  
 Why is that?


----------



## musickid

with amazon UK i have it after 2/3 days. with Sys i have to pay extra intl. shipping cost plus potential customs/VAT in UK to release the package.


----------



## paruchuribros

deftone said:


>



Awesome response. Sometimes pictures (GIFs) can explain 1000 things.


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> with amazon UK i have it after 2/3 days. with Sys i have to pay extra intl. shipping cost plus potential customs/VAT in UK to release the package.


 
  
 Sorry for the OT, but do UK customs bother with such low value items?


----------



## Deftone

apaar123 said:


> So for gaming I should pick up idsd?




Yes i think the X-Bass (adds sub bass punch) and 3D (larger Sountage with positional effects) are really cool features for gaming.


----------



## musickid

above 15 pounds yes. 20% vat plus duty


----------



## KookaBurrra

Chord Mojo & Cowon Plenue 1, connected by Moon Audio "Silver Dragon Toslink"
 (https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html) :
  
​  ​      ​


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Damn you @KookaBurrra! I love the look of your setup and now I'm quite curious of using Toslink on the Mojo. So, started looking at a DAP (as sometimes I don't like my phone tossing in notifications while I'm trying to listen to music). Now I'm looking at the Fiio X5 3rd Gen and AK70 as possible candidates. Though, doing so makes me wonder why I would keep the Mojo around then.


----------



## tretneo

deftone said:


> you get coil whine from playing back on battery power?




While playing back and connected to power.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

tretneo said:


> While playing back and connected to power.


 
 I was getting the same thing with my original unit. I believe my second unit is quieter with the coil whine, but it is definitely still there. I don't use it plugged in anymore. I use off of battery, if I were to leave it plugged in, no matter how low the coil whine is, I find that whine unacceptable in a $550 unit meant for "audio".


----------



## miketlse

waytoocrazy said:


> I was getting the same thing with my original unit. I believe my second unit is quieter with the coil whine, but it is definitely still there. I don't use it plugged in anymore. I use off of battery, if I were to leave it plugged in, no matter how low the coil whine is, I find that whine unacceptable in a $550 unit meant for "audio".


 
  
 Always remember that the original prime use case for the Mojo was 'mobile' attached to a phone, and not being charged at the same time.
 Use the device as originally intended, and you will get no coil whine. 
  
 Desktop use is a bonus.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

miketlse said:


> Always remember that the original prime use case for the Mojo was 'mobile' attached to a phone, and not being charged at the same time.
> Use the device as originally intended, and you will get no coil whine.
> 
> Desktop use is a bonus.


 
 Agreed, but they offered it as a "use case" scenario. I utilized my Oppo HA-2 in this fashion for a week or so... no whine from that. Like I said, it is sad that this is the case, and we all just "accept" it. Then again, I've decided to "accept" it as well, since I do like the sound from the Mojo. O'well.


----------



## jamestux

Does this improve the sound or just change it? I'm strongly considering the Plenue 1 as a dap



kookaburrra said:


> Chord Mojo & Cowon Plenue 1, connected by Moon Audio "Silver Dragon Toslink"
> (https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html) :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamhanin

Hi all, just a few hours back I purchased my *first ever *DAC or Amp. and I went with the mojo after much reading and watching video reviews. I am not too much in to music so I am looking for a "one and done" strategy, so really hoping i made the right choice. I currently own Philips SHP9500, AKG k7xx(still new in the box as I was Waiting for a DAC/Amp combo) and LZ A4 which will arrive later this month I hope.
  
 So for now, what would you guys recommend as far as connecting to PC? USB or Optical? my mobo has no coaxial out so that's not an option at the moment.


----------



## apaar123

deftone said:


> Yes i think the X-Bass (adds sub bass punch) and 3D (larger Sountage with positional effects) are really cool features for gaming.


and also my headphones are veryyyyy hard to drive


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> and also my headphones are veryyyyy hard to drive




Which headphones?


----------



## apaar123

x relic x said:


> Which headphones?


akg k712


----------



## x RELIC x

apaar123 said:


> akg k712


 
  
 Sorry, but the K712 are sort of easy to drive. Not the easiest but certainly not really dificult. You may be mistaking the sound signature of the headphone (I haven't heard them) for requiring more power. Often people mistake synergy for power requirement. Look at the specs from AKG's website:
  
 http://www.akg.com/pro/p/k712pro
  
  


> TECHNICAL SPECIFICATION
> *General*
> Headphone typeopen*Max. Input Power**200 mW*Audio frequency bandwidth10 to 39800 Hz*Sensitivity headphones**105 dB SPL/V**Rated Impedance**62 Ohms*Earpads Detachable cableyesCable Length3 mEarpads replaceableyes


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> Sorry, but the K712 are sort of easy to drive. Not the easiest but certainly not really dificult. You may be mistaking the sound signature of the headphone (I haven't heard them) for requiring more power. Often people mistake synergy for power requirement. Look at the specs from AKG's website:


 
  
 Yeah, even my Koss KTXPRO1 is harder to drive. The Mojo has no trouble at all driving my HE500 (89 dB/mW @ 38 ohms) either. I'd bet it could even make the HE6 and Abyss pretty loud, though at that point I'd want a more powerful amp.


----------



## jmills8

Some will live by numbers written on paper or posted on the web and others will go by their ears. My Mojo did drive my P7 indoors but fails when I take it outdoors. My other devices drove my heaphones much better outdoors.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jmills8 said:


> Some will live by numbers written on paper or posted on the web and others will go by their ears. My Mojo did drive my P7 indoors but fails when I take it outdoors. My other devices drove my heaphones much better outdoors.


 
  
 What does this even mean? How would it be any different when you're outside?


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> What does this even mean? How would it be any different when you're outside?


 Ill help you realise that outdoors there are multiple noises around you. Imagine you outside walking with 50, 80 or 90 other people all around you. Imagine a bus and another bus going by you. Now all these noises will enter your ears no matter if its a iem ciem or headphone. Indoors the Mojo and Hugo sounds much better. The main issue outdoors is bass punch. Outdoors with the Mojo or Hugo they lose the bass punch. Even when I eq they loose it. With a portable amp the bass punch is there when I am outside.


----------



## x RELIC x

Guys, I wasn't making _any_ comment or statement about the pairing with the Mojo. I was _only_ pointing out the K712 aren't really a difficult headphones to drive by the specs. Synergy and user preference is a completely different conversation.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jmills8 said:


> Ill help you realise that outdoors there are multiple noises around you. Imagine you outside walking with 50, 80 or 90 other people all around you. Imagine a bus and another bus going by you. Now all these noises will enter your ears no matter if its a iem ciem or headphone. Indoors the Mojo and Hugo sounds much better. The main issue outdoors is bass punch. Outdoors with the Mojo or Hugo they lose the bass punch. Even when I eq they loose it. With a portable amp the bass punch is there when I am outside.


 
  
 That has nothing to do with driving headphones. The Mojo has far more than enough power for nearly any headphone. What you are describing is how the amp is coloring the sound.


----------



## 435279

jmills8 said:


> Ill help you realise that outdoors there are multiple noises around you. Imagine you outside walking with 50, 80 or 90 other people all around you. Imagine a bus and another bus going by you. Now all these noises will enter your ears no matter if its a iem ciem or headphone. Indoors the Mojo and Hugo sounds much better. The main issue outdoors is bass punch. Outdoors with the Mojo or Hugo they lose the bass punch. Even when I eq they loose it. With a portable amp the bass punch is there when I am outside.


 
 Being outdoors with headphones of any type alters many things yes. What I do is enjoy the different sound signature, not increase the volume in an attempt to make them sound the same as when indoors.


----------



## KookaBurrra

waytoocrazy said:


> Damn you @KookaBurrra! I love the look of your setup and now I'm quite curious of using Toslink on the Mojo. So, started looking at a DAP (as sometimes I don't like my phone tossing in notifications while I'm trying to listen to music). Now I'm looking at the Fiio X5 3rd Gen and AK70 as possible candidates. Though, doing so makes me wonder why I would keep the Mojo around then.


 

 I use the combo Plenue1/Mojo at home (bed, garden, ...) when I do not want to use my computer for the Mojo. I use Mojo for my sedentary headphone.
 Outside, I use only the Plenue 1 with my portable headphone !


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> That has nothing to do with driving headphones. The Mojo has far more than enough power for nearly any headphone. What you are describing is how the amp is coloring the sound.


so at hone bass take out side with same track, ar same volune then no bass coming out due to noises coming in. Also I have recorded music and what I engineered is not being duplicated with this set up.


----------



## KookaBurrra

jamestux said:


> Does this improve the sound or just change it? I'm strongly considering the Plenue 1 as a dap


 

 It's not change the sound of the Mojo, the Plenue 1 in Toslink just work as transport... But you can use Eq and BBE Effects in the Plenue 1, so this is a really good solution to modify the sound of your headphone with the Mojo !!


----------



## jamestux

kookaburrra said:


> It's not change the sound of the Mojo, the Plenue 1 in Toslink just work as transport... But you can use Eq and BBE Effects in the Plenue 1, so this is a really good solution to modify the sound of your headphone with the Mojo !!



 


Thanks - I meant the sound of the Plenue 1 on it's own versus the sound with Mojo - it's good to know that the EQ still works though, thanks!


----------



## KookaBurrra

jamestux said:


> Thanks - I meant the sound of the Plenue 1 on it's own versus the sound with Mojo


 
  
 Hum... Sorry but I can't really compare the two, because I don't use it with the same headphones, like I said...
_(Shure SRH1540 & AKG K7xx ==> Mojo  //  Sennheiser Momentum 2.0  & KEF M500 ==> Cowon Plenue 1)_
  
 But I can say that both are in a very high level !


----------



## tretneo

waytoocrazy said:


> Agreed, but they offered it as a "use case" scenario. I utilized my Oppo HA-2 in this fashion for a week or so... no whine from that. Like I said, it is sad that this is the case, and we all just "accept" it. Then again, I've decided to "accept" it as well, since I do like the sound from the Mojo. O'well.


 
  
 Glad to hear your replacement unit is a bit better. I definitely agree, claiming this is acceptable because there are other more appropriate use cases doesn't excuse the fact that playback during charging is not only a supported use case but an extremely common use case for just about every electronic device out there.
  
 Anyway, like you said it's sad the Mojo can't handle this operation mode properly.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

tretneo said:


> Glad to hear your replacement unit is a bit better. I definitely agree, claiming this is acceptable because there are other more appropriate use cases doesn't excuse the fact that playback during charging is not only a supported use case but an extremely common use case for just about every electronic device out there.
> 
> Anyway, like you said it's sad the Mojo can't handle this operation mode properly.


 

 Yeah it's total nonsense. In fact, many many people have asked about using Mojo in this way (i.e. using as a DAC in a hi-fi) and the ONLY issue that gets mentioned (by John, Rob or anyone else) is Mojo's lack of galvanic isolation over USB.
 If this particular use case is problematic, why doesn't anyone from Chord say so? Why are we wasting time trying different chargers and cables etc?


----------



## Ancipital

tretneo said:


> Glad to hear your replacement unit is a bit better. I definitely agree, claiming this is acceptable because there are other more appropriate use cases doesn't excuse the fact that playback during charging is not only a supported use case but an extremely common use case for just about every electronic device out there.
> 
> Anyway, like you said it's sad the Mojo can't handle this operation mode properly.


 
  
 The fact that I couldn't play and charge at the same time on a warm day (without Mojo overheating and switching off) is what lead me to buying a "proper" desktop DAC in the end. This was after the irritation of it being a pain to use on the move due to lack of galvanic isolation and RF rejection. Usability niggles like that detract from your enjoyment.


----------



## shootthemoon18

ancipital said:


> The fact that I couldn't play and charge at the same time on a warm day (without Mojo overheating and switching off) is what lead me to buying a "proper" desktop DAC in the end. This was after the irritation of it being a pain to use on the move due to lack of galvanic isolation and RF rejection. Usability niggles like that detract from your enjoyment.


 
 This quirks is exactly the reason why i sold my mojo.

 But i just bought another one today haha. I think if you treat the Mojo as a desktop DAC/AMP and keep it connected to the power supply all day/all night, then you won't be in the position to worry about the charging and overheating issues. The sound quality is so good on the Mojo that i can deal with it's quirks. Seriously think about it, how much do you have to spend to get a noticeable upgrade. After multiple trips to my local headphone store, i think you have to spend at least 2x more to get a true upgrade. I also paired the mojo with some mid-range desktop amps and i was shocked to hear that the desktop amp downgrades the final output severely!


----------



## GreenBow

I use my Mojo as a desktop DAC but I use it on battery and charge overnight. Sometimes I need a little charge and play. (However it doesn't shut down when doing that.)
  
 Ideally a mains powered desktop DAC would be preferential, but I'm OK with the Mojo. It would have been nice if the Mojo had a longer battery life. Meaning it would be enough for daily use for those using it all day.
  
_I did think of a solution to make the Mojo mains powered though. Remove the cover, and unplug the battery. Attach a PSU supplying DC at the right voltage, to the power socket on the Mojo circuit board. (Right voltage being whatever the battery puts out when fully charged.) Modify the case to take the PSU DC cable._
  
 Should work.


----------



## Leo888

Just got my Mojo and 3 hours into the first charge and it gets really warm. My Cayin C5 also get pretty Warm when charging which seems like a norm but still a bit of a worry leaving it unattended overnight. One question though, does the battery comes pre charged as mine is totally flat when ootb. Thanks.


----------



## Ancipital

shootthemoon18 said:


> The sound quality is so good on the Mojo that i can deal with it's quirks. Seriously think about it, how much do you have to spend to get a noticeable upgrade.


 
  
 About $250, hilariously. Get a good price for the used Mojo, and you'll have enough left over to build a clean SPDIF source, or some new music.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jmills8 said:


> so at hone bass take out side with same track, ar same volune then no bass coming out due to noises coming in. Also I have recorded music and what I engineered is not being duplicated with this set up.


 
  
 And as I already explained, this has nothing to do with driving headphones and everything to do with how the components in your system alter the sound. If the Mojo was struggling to drive a headphone, it would be at near maximum volume and clipping.
  
 Go here to get a taste of how amplification works: http://apexhifi.com/specs.html
  


bulbsofpassion said:


> Yeah it's total nonsense. In fact, many many people have asked about using Mojo in this way (i.e. using as a DAC in a hi-fi) and the ONLY issue that gets mentioned (by John, Rob or anyone else) is Mojo's lack of galvanic isolation over USB.
> If this particular use case is problematic, why doesn't anyone from Chord say so? Why are we wasting time trying different chargers and cables etc?


 
  
 Looks like the Hugo 2 has no galvanic isolation either. Wonder if it'll cause any issues for me in the future...
  


leo888 said:


> Just got my Mojo and 3 hours into the first charge and it gets really warm. My Cayin C5 also get pretty Warm when charging which seems like a norm but still a bit of a worry leaving it unattended overnight. One question though, does the battery comes pre charged as mine is totally flat when ootb. Thanks.


 
  
 It is recommended to charge it to full before you first use it. When the charge light goes off, you're good to go.
  


ancipital said:


> About $250, hilariously. Get a good price for the used Mojo, and you'll have enough left over to build a clean SPDIF source, or some new music.


 
  
 So...you're implying that the Modi Multibit sounds better than the Mojo?


----------



## vapman

He might think the Modi Multibit is better, why question it? I think my 0404 is better than the Mojo or I wouldn't have kept it, sold my mojo, and got a backup 0404.
  
 Oh... the 0404 has an older AKM chip than is used in the non Multibit Modi. the AD5547 in the Multibit I consider to be on the level of the 0404's AKM.
  
 Please also consider taking @jmills8 words at face value. This would make two people who have recorded music in disagreement with your claim


----------



## jmills8

music alchemist said:


> And as I already explained, this has nothing to do with driving headphones and everything to do with how the components in your system alter the sound. If the Mojo was struggling to drive a headphone, it would be at near maximum volume and clipping.
> 
> Go here to get a taste of how amplification works: http://apexhifi.com/specs.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for your knowledge. Guess it cant produce what I want on its own. Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Leo888

@Music Alchemist

Thanks for the advice. As i can't comprehen the kind of warmess people are having when charging, it stil is worrying until i get a few charges tobset my mind free. But the temperature seems to have maintained at the same level during the last few hours of charging. I'll let it charge for the recommended 8 hours minimum first charge as mentioned by the salesperson. Thanks again.


----------



## Music Alchemist

vapman said:


> He might think the Modi Multibit is better, why question it? I think my 0404 is better than the Mojo or I wouldn't have kept it, sold my mojo, and got a backup 0404.
> 
> Oh... the 0404 has an older AKM chip than is used in the non Multibit Modi. the AD5547 in the Multibit I consider to be on the level of the 0404's AKM.
> 
> Please also consider taking @jmills8 words at face value. This would make two people who have recorded music in disagreement with your claim


 
  
 I was asking if that was what he was implying.
  
 And how is that supposed to work, exactly? How does using an external portable amp drive portable, easy to drive headphones better when the Mojo already has more than enough power for even hard to drive headphones? I don't see how this is even possible. It's just coloring the sound, not driving them better.
  


leo888 said:


> @Music Alchemist
> 
> Thanks for the advice. As i can't comprehen the kind of warmess people are having when charging, it stil is worrying until i get a few charges tobset my mind free. But the temperature seems to have maintained at the same level during the last few hours of charging. I'll let it charge for the recommended 8 hours minimum first charge as mentioned by the salesperson. Thanks again.


 
  
 It's supposed to get warm when charging, so no worries.


----------



## vapman

music alchemist said:


> I was asking if that was what he was implying.
> 
> And how is that supposed to work, exactly? How does using an external portable amp drive portable, easy to drive headphones better when the Mojo already has more than enough power for even hard to drive headphones? I don't see how this is even possible. It's just coloring the sound, not driving them better.
> 
> ...


 
 I have had plenty of times I wanted to run my mojo into my cayin c5 or other amps to add bass impact and energy to the whole sound. But, I've had times using 16 ohm headphones when i couldn't get satisfying bass slam from the mojo, even with heavy EQ tricks (i know you know the kind of EQ i do, lol) so i ran it into an amp.
  
 What I will not disagree with is that it's coloring the sound and not driving them "better", because there is no objective better in this circumstance, since my "better" might be maximum bass impact at the expense of overshadowing other freqs with bass (doesn't bother me one bit) whereas "better" to you or another might be a flatter more unaffected FR.
  
 Where I do disagree is that an external amp can't help things like bass impact or presence. I don't think anyone prioritizing uncolored sound over total SPL is adding an external amp anyway, unless it's direct from mojo to power amp to speakers (i did this and it was great).


----------



## Light - Man

Originally Posted by *Music Alchemist*
  
 I was asking if that was what he was implying.
  
 And how is that supposed to work, exactly? How does using an external portable amp drive portable, easy to drive headphones better when the Mojo already has more than enough power for even hard to drive headphones? I don't see how this is even possible. It's just coloring the sound, not driving them better.
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
  
 Could it be that some people miss the traditional purpose built OP amps and buffers that are incorporated into the vast majority of Amps and DAPs?
  
 I know that *Relic* is a wiz on such things but he may wisely wish not to get involved in such a discussion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There is also the impedance matching issue - so nothing ever seems straight forward as much as we would wish!


----------



## jmills8

Like this



When outdoors just a dap with a good amp can do what I need. Outdoors with the Mojo with iems its all good but with headphones I run into issues.


----------



## Music Alchemist

vapman said:


> I have had plenty of times I wanted to run my mojo into my cayin c5 or other amps to add bass impact and energy to the whole sound. But, I've had times using 16 ohm headphones when i couldn't get satisfying bass slam from the mojo, even with heavy EQ tricks (i know you know the kind of EQ i do, lol) so i ran it into an amp.
> 
> What I will not disagree with is that it's coloring the sound and not driving them "better", because there is no objective better in this circumstance, since my "better" might be maximum bass impact at the expense of overshadowing other freqs with bass (doesn't bother me one bit) whereas "better" to you or another might be a flatter more unaffected FR.
> 
> Where I do disagree is that an external amp can't help things like bass impact or presence. I don't think anyone prioritizing uncolored sound over total SPL is adding an external amp anyway, unless it's direct from mojo to power amp to speakers (i did this and it was great).


 
  
 You at least seem to understand that this is exactly how I said it: the Mojo drives them just fine, and external amps can color the sound. I never said that an external amp can't change the bass. My only point is that this has absolutely nothing to do with driving headphones. Driving headphones is not about opinion; it is about objective facts and science. Check the link in my prior post.
  
 Read this post: http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/1830#post_10459450
  
 Here's an excerpt:
  


rob watts said:


> So how do we reconcile reports that desktop headphone amps sound better? I don't believe they do, its a case of altering the sound to suit somebody's taste. Now as I said at the beginning of this post, that is not what I want to do - I want things to sound transparent, so that we can get closer to the sound of live acoustic music. Adding an extra headphone amp will only make things worse as extra components degrades transparency. Another possibility is that people are responding against Hugo's unusually (for a headphone amp) low output impedance of 0.075 ohms. Now, compared to headphone amps of 2 to 33 ohms impedance, this will make the sound much leaner with less bass. Additionally, the improvements in damping can be heard as a much tighter bass with a faster tempo. So if you find your headphone too lean, the problem is not Hugo's drive - your headphone is just been driven correctly.


 
  


light - man said:


> Could it be that some people miss the traditional purpose built OP amps and buffers that are incorporated into the vast majority of Amps and DAPs?
> I know that *Relic* is a wiz on such things but he may wisely wish not to get involved in such a discussion.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it may be possible that it's just a preference for sound signature.
  
 The Mojo's output impedance is 0.075 ohms, so this is not even a factor. It becomes a factor when you use amps with higher output impedance, which can change the sound.
  


jmills8 said:


> Like this
> 
> When outdoors just a dap with a good amp can do what I need. Outdoors with the Mojo with iems its all good but with headphones I run into issues.


 
  
 And what I am saying is that those issues are not due to a lack of power. It's probably just due to the Mojo's sound signature that does not add extra pounding bass and so on.


----------



## miketlse

leo888 said:


> @Music Alchemist
> 
> Thanks for the advice. As i can't comprehen the kind of warmess people are having when charging, it stil is worrying until i get a few charges tobset my mind free. But the temperature seems to have maintained at the same level during the last few hours of charging. I'll let it charge for the recommended 8 hours minimum first charge as mentioned by the salesperson. Thanks again.


 
  
 Some users who live in regions of the world where the local ambient temperature is very high, have experienced problems with the Mojo getting warm.
 The advice from chord is that the Mojo will always run hottest if you try and listen to music whilst charging the Mojo from a virtually flat battery - but if you fully charge the Mojo first, and then listen to music (even with the charger still connected), the Mojo will run much cooler.
 Secondly standing your Mojo on its side, allows more heat to escape (compared to the normal lying flat on the desk), and consequently the Mojo will also run cooler.
  
 If you try one or both of the above, you should experience no more problems.


----------



## Hooster

miketlse said:


> Secondly standing your Mojo on its side, allows more heat to escape (compared to the normal lying flat on the desk), and consequently the Mojo will also run cooler.


 
  
 Or you could put it in a plastic bag and submerge it in a bucket of ice water...


----------



## miketlse

hooster said:


> Or you could put it in a plastic bag and submerge it in a bucket of ice...


 
  
 Not if the Mojo is like most electronic devices, which stipulate do not use below 5C, to avoid a risk of condensation causing short circuits and other damage.


----------



## DBaldock9

miketlse said:


> Not if the Mojo is like most electronic devices, which stipulate do not use below 5C, to avoid a risk of condensation causing short circuits and other damage.


 

 Maybe add a couple of packets of desiccant to the bag?


----------



## miketlse

dbaldock9 said:


> Maybe add a couple of packets of desiccant to the bag?


 
  
 You could try, but it is your $500 you are risking


----------



## Hooster

Perhaps a bank of USB driven fans, blowing across a block of ice would do the trick.


----------



## Mojo ideas

hooster said:


> Perhaps a bank of USB driven fans, blowing across a block of ice would do the trick.


 Mojo does run warm when being played and charged from empty. A cup of tea would feel much hotter though and after a minute of sitting the tea cup surface would be surprisingly only at about 50 degrees Mojo gets to only about 40 degrees C so it's not a problem as there are three independant methods, thermal trips, built in to mojo to shut it down it it gets too warm. The battery makers say they have been design to be safe at over 150 degrees. So please don't fret over this issue we've shipped nearly fifty thousand units and not had any problems


----------



## Hooster

mojo ideas said:


> Mojo does run warm when being played and charged from empty. A cup of tea would feel much hotter though and after a minute of sitting the tea cup surface would be surprisingly only at about 50 degrees Mojo gets to only about 40 degrees C so it's not a problem as there are three independant methods, thermal trips, built in to mojo to shut it down it it gets too warm. The battery makers say they have been design to be safe at over 150 degrees. So please don't fret over this issue we've shipped nearly fifty thousand units and not had any problems


 
  
 My comment was tongue in cheek, sorry if that was not clear. The fact is I have a Mojo that is permanently charging and I do not find it gets hot at all, whether I am using it or not and it has never shut itself down. I have other equipment that gets a lot hotter and I have no problems with that either. My big class A amp warms my room up


----------



## Music Alchemist

hooster said:


> My big class A amp warms my room up


 
  
 Some don't realize that the Mojo is also class A.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> Some don't realize that the Mojo is also class A.


 
  
 True, but not quite as good a room heater as a large valve power amp.


----------



## maxh22

miketlse said:


> True, but not quite as good a room heater as a large valve power amp.




Or my gaming pc


----------



## mpc8240

Driving SE846 directly from Macbook Pro 15' at work and quite happy. Anyone concurs or disagrees that Mojo barely brings discernible SQ improvement for SE846? If that is the case, I will skip Mojo and move on to Hugo 2 or WA8 for my be all and end all.
 Thanks in advance for any first-hand experience!


----------



## Leo888

Thanks everyone for the feedback about the warming up issue.


----------



## x RELIC x

light - man said:


> I know that *Relic* is a wiz on such things but he may wisely wish not to get involved in such a discussion.




Not really a wiz, but practical and thorough. The Mojo is 600mW@32 Ohms. Some popular amp's specs are:

- The ALO Cv5 pictured in jmills8 last post is 325mW/per channel @35 Ohms. 

- The Vorzuge Pure II is 320mW/per channel @32 Ohms. 

- The Woo WA8 is 350mW *max* (no specified load). 

- The ALO CDM is 125mW@32 Ohm (balanced).


So regardless if the user does not like the presentation of the Mojo alone and prefers an amp attached, the lack of power comment is patently false for many headphones compared to these amps, and others. Many compare the WA8 to the Mojo and point out that the WA8 has more power. Same with the CDM. This is simply not true and it perpetuates myths on the forums which is why I comment on it. Obviously the Mojo is more powerful than these two amps but a user may like the warmer sound and mistake this for more power for 'true potential'. The difference between the Cv5 and the Vorzuge Pure II and the Mojo is insignificant if the Mojo's power is rated as the total. If it's per channel (I don't know) then it's not even close for power output. Regarding Current delivery the Mojo has plenty with 500mA.

Also, the 0.075Ohm impedance on the Mojo (which is very good) isn't an issue but the simple analogue stage may be an issue for very sensitive IEMs. Rob's measurements are that with an 8 Ohm load the frequency response is down -0.3dB at 10kHz, but that roll off reduces significantly with slightly higher resistance loads. That's not much of a roll off, but some may be really sensitive to it and don't like very low impedance headphones from the Mojo. Again, it isn't an impedance issue but the way the analogue stage is designed.

As I've repeatedly said, _I don't think there is anything wrong with finding the synergy with gear that one prefers_. That's what this hobby is all about. I do find inaccurate statements very misleading regarding power, across all of Head Fi, which perpetuates false conclusions and leads people to spend their money for all the wrong reasons and further perpetuate myths.

You are right though, we've been through this before and I'd rather not spiral in to another 'debate' so I'll not continue from here.


----------



## shootthemoon18

Thanks Relic for the very helpful post.
  
 Since we're on the topic of driving power, what is the driving limit of the Mojo? Obviously, HE6 would be no go, what about HE1000?


----------



## Hooster

shootthemoon18 said:


> Thanks Relic for the very helpful post.
> 
> Since we're on the topic of driving power, what is the driving limit of the Mojo? Obviously, HE6 would be no go, what about HE1000?


 
  
 No problem with the HE1000


----------



## x RELIC x

shootthemoon18 said:


> Thanks Relic for the very helpful post.
> 
> Since we're on the topic of driving power, what is the driving limit of the Mojo? Obviously, HE6 would be no go, what about HE1000?


 
 You need to look at both specifications for the transducer - Ohms and sensitivity. The HE-1000(v2) has an resistance of 35 Ohms, but a low sensitivity of 90dB SPL/mW. The sensitivity is actually the more important figure. I can't comment directly on the drive ability of the Mojo to the HE-1000(v2) as I haven't heard it. I know that people drive the HE-1000 from the ALO CDM and are quite happy with the pairing and the CDM is far below the Mojo's output capability.
  
 On the other hand Innerfidelity reports that only 0.297Vrms / 2.6mW are required to drive the HE-1000(v1) to 90dB SPL. I'll let others chime in on the drive ability for the HE-1000.


----------



## Music Alchemist

shootthemoon18 said:


> Since we're on the topic of driving power, what is the driving limit of the Mojo? Obviously, HE6 would be no go, what about HE1000?


 
  
 The Mojo has the same maximum output power specs as the Hugo TT:
  
 8 ohms: 720 mW
 32 ohms: 600 mW
 56 ohms: 320 mW
 300 ohms: 70 mW
 600 ohms: 35 mW
  
 I calculated the power requirements of those two headphones for you.
  
 HE1000:
  




  
 HE6:
  




  
 So with the Mojo, the HE1000 can reach somewhere between 115 and 120 dB, while the HE6 would be under 110.
  
 You can measure the SPL (loudness) of your headphones with an SPL meter. If you have a smartphone, you can download an app to do it without buying a dedicated one. There are various techniques for measuring it properly, but you basically just want to put it next to the headphones where your ears would be. Not all of them are very accurate, so this is just to give you a ballpark idea of how loud you listen with various types of music. There will be an average level and then higher levels with the dynamic peaks in the music. If you don't listen very loud in the first place, you may not need to worry about having to handle dynamic peaks in excess of 110 dB. But you can measure it via the method outlined above to see how much SPL capability you need.
  
 I've mentioned here recently how I don't come anywhere close to pushing the Mojo's limits with the HE500. (Which is 89 dB/mW @ 38 ohms, so a little harder to drive than the HE1000.)


----------



## canali

from Sonos, last week.

*Sonos says high-res audio support "not on the roadmap"*
 Sonos says people should listen to lossless, CD-quality audio and stop listening to MP3s
 before talking about high-resolution audio.
  
http://www.whathifi.com/news/sonos-says-high-res-audio-support-not-roadmap


----------



## m8o

hooster said:


> No problem with the HE1000




Maybe it's just me. Of every headphone I own (many more than in my sig), the HE1K is the only one that lacked synergy w/the Mojo. Whereas another great planar, the Ether Flow C, has extremely good synergy w/the Mojo.

There is more to 'driven well' than absolute power. The HE1K was just dull, flat, and lifeless to me from the Mojo. Same story too using the using the M9XX.

Edit: Damn soft keys of these pocket computers that also make phone calls ... HR1E was supposed to be HE1K.


----------



## Music Alchemist

m8o said:


> Maybe it's just me. Of every headphone I own (many more than in my sig), the HE1K is the only one that lacked synergy w/the Mojo. Whereas another great planar, the Ether Flow C, has extremely good synergy w/the Mojo.
> 
> There is more to 'driven well' than absolute power. The HR1E was just dull, flat, and lifeless to me from the Mojo. Same story too using the using the M9XX.


 
  
 Well, the HE1000 sounded sort of like that to me from the 430HAD and HDVD 800 as well, and they have gobs of power. I kind of just assumed that was the headphone's sound signature.
  
 Altering the sound of headphones via using various components that all have enough power to drive the headphones has nothing to do with driving headphones. Otherwise, you might as well say an equalizer is driving headphones.
  
 Just to facilitate more people familiarizing themselves with the basic science of how headphone amplification actually works, I'm dropping these links again:
  
 http://apexhifi.com/specs.html
 http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=1285


----------



## Deftone

This reminds me of the time i got people aggravated in the HD650 thread because i said the mojo drives them well


----------



## m8o

deftone said:


> This reminds me of the time i got people aggravated in the HD650 thread because i said the mojo drives them well



Lol, well, so do I. Not the best of all my amps. But i was content..


----------



## music4mhell

deftone said:


> This reminds me of the time i got people aggravated in the HD650 thread because i said the mojo drives them well


 
 What's your opinion now ?
 Mojo drives HD650 well ? (Not from power perspective)


----------



## jmills8

music4mhell said:


> What's your opinion now ?
> Mojo drives HD650 well ? (Not from power perspective)


MOST people will say their $ 100 dap can drive their $1400 headphone. Many will say their phone can drive their headphone even better than their dap.


----------



## jamestux

music4mhell said:


> What's your opinion now ?
> Mojo drives HD650 well ? (Not from power perspective)



It drives the HD600 brilliantly, so I would assume so


----------



## music4mhell

jamestux said:


> music4mhell said:
> 
> 
> > What's your opinion now ?
> ...


 
 I also believed the same when i got my Mojo and HD650 until i got exposed to good AMPS


----------



## jamestux

music4mhell said:


> I also believed the same when i got my Mojo and HD650 until i got exposed to good AMPS


 
 It's not as pleasing as running through my full rig downstairs admittedly.  But it makes my laptop / PC / phone / DAP sound much closer to that than the devices on their own!!
  
 I'm not up on audiophile terminology but mostly the HD600 are unusable with portable sources - and even when they get loud enough there are oddities in the sound at certain frequencies that stop the enjoyment - those oddities just are not there with the Mojo


----------



## ChordElectronics

​  ​ Ahead of our highly anticipated Poly launch in April, we've created a selection of how-to videos covering Poly basics. The six-strong video series aims to show just how easy Poly is to integrate with Mojo, your smartphone and your network and introduces the following:​  ​ 1. Adding Poly to a network: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbVEY_2wOdA​ 2. Setting up Roon (Mac): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8NEgcOOVLA​​ 3. Smartphone playback (DLNA): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR3HhVeQtnQ​​ 4. Smartphone MPD (SD Card) control: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv6mMworCPo​ 5. Playback via AirPlay: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmMyGBxgUtI​​ 6. Playback via Bluetooth: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuonZqRA_Xo​​  ​ You can discover all of these brand new videos by clicking on the links above, or by visiting our YouTube channel.​  ​ Enjoy!​


----------



## flyte3333

Hi again Rob @Rob Watts 
@ChordElectronics
  
 I've read a lot of your comments about the Mojo FPGA's up-sampling, in the 3rd post and elsewhere.
  
 Just a quick question.
  
 Does the Mojo's FPGA up-sample whatever comes in, even if I have a computer up-sample 24bit/44kHz music up to 32bit/768kHz before it goes to the Mojo?
  
 So in this case, up-sampling before the Mojo won't really make the Mojo do less work in terms of processing, so there's no real benefit in up-sampling before the Mojo?
  
 Or is there actually benefit in up-sampling 24/44 music to 32/768 PCM before the Mojo?
  
 Thanks again !


----------



## shootthemoon18

x relic x said:


> You need to look at both specifications for the transducer - Ohms and sensitivity. The HE-1000(v2) has an resistance of 35 Ohms, but a low sensitivity of 90dB SPL/mW. The sensitivity is actually the more important figure. I can't comment directly on the drive ability of the Mojo to the HE-1000(v2) as I haven't heard it. I know that people drive the HE-1000 from the ALO CDM and are quite happy with the pairing and the CDM is far below the Mojo's output capability.
> 
> On the other hand Innerfidelity reports that only 0.297Vrms / 2.6mW are required to drive the HE-1000(v1) to 90dB SPL. I'll let others chime in on the drive ability for the HE-1000.


 
  
 Oh wow. I had the CDM before. I didn't realize that it is so capable! It seems likes the transparency of the source plays a much bigger role than sheer power in 'driving' a headphone.
  
  


music alchemist said:


> The Mojo has the same maximum output power specs as the Hugo TT:
> 
> 8 ohms: 720 mW
> 32 ohms: 600 mW
> ...


 
 This is extremely helpful!


----------



## m8o

music alchemist said:


> Well, the HE1000 sounded sort of like that to me from the 430HAD and HDVD 800 as well, and they have gobs of power. I kind of just assumed that was the headphone's sound signature.




Haha. No, definitely not, and why the HE1K gets like 90% of my head time. Of course I drive it with the speaker taps of the McIntosh MHA-100 (netting around 12wpc into the HE1K's impedance). And if using the unbalanced analog inputs and mixdown calls for it I use the exceptional Perreaux TC2 bass/mid/treble tone control to massage the tonal balance. Now THAT is synergy. . 

Love the Mojo, but a wise man once said "A man's got to know his limitations" -Clint Eastwood, said either right before or after blowing away a "bad guy".


----------



## mswlogo

iamhanin said:


> Hi all, just a few hours back I purchased my *first ever* DAC or Amp. and I went with the mojo after much reading and watching video reviews. I am not too much in to music so I am looking for a "one and done" strategy, so really hoping i made the right choice. I currently own Philips SHP9500, AKG k7xx(still new in the box as I was Waiting for a DAC/Amp combo) and LZ A4 which will arrive later this month I hope.
> 
> So for now, what would you guys recommend as far as connecting to PC? USB or Optical? my mobo has no coaxial out so that's not an option at the moment.




Use USB with a PC. 

You get the full range of formats over USB and most accurate timing. You automatically get ASIO/Wasapi with USB on Windows too. 
You don't need an exotic USB cable either.

Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Music Alchemist

em2016 said:


> Hi again Rob @Rob Watts
> @ChordElectronics
> 
> I've read a lot of your comments about the Mojo FPGA's up-sampling, in the 3rd post and elsewhere.
> ...


 
  
 It upsamples everything. They recommend to avoid any additional upsampling before it.
  


m8o said:


> Haha. No, definitely not, and why the HE1K gets like 90% of my head time. Of course I drive it with the speaker taps of the McIntosh MHA-100 (netting around 12wpc into the HE1K's impedance). And if using the unbalanced analog inputs and mixdown calls for it I use the exceptional Perreaux TC2 bass/mid/treble tone control to massage the tonal balance. Now THAT is synergy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Every planar magnetic headphone I've heard (Abyss, HE6, HE400i, HE500, HE1000, LCD-2F, LCD-X) has a smoothed-over, rounded-off texture. The HE1000 sounded more smooth and lush than any of them; far too laid-back and fake-sounding for me. (I'm not talking about frequency response here.) Even entry-level STAX kills them as far as I'm concerned.
  
 And no, you're not going to ever put 12 watts into it. (If you sent 12 watts into the HE1000 by maximizing the volume, it would reach about 131 dB. Even if the headphone drivers could reach that level without breaking up, that's as loud as a jet taking off and, needless to say, would destroy anyone's hearing in not much time at all. Plus dynamic peaks in the music would make everything distort since you'd already be at the limits of the amp at that point.)
  
 To reach any given SPL level, the headphones use the same amount of power regardless of the amp. (The only thing increasing the power being sent into the headphones does is increase the volume.) As long as it meets the basic requirements (shown above in the images I made), it's not going to be driving them any better; it's just going to be altering the sound in some way due to other aspects of the design of the amp. In case you didn't know, the 430HAD outputs up to 8 watts at 50 ohms. But the differences in power between all these amps has no relevance because that extra power is never used.
  
 Take an SPL meter and measure how loud you're listening with the HE1000. If it's 100 dB, you're only using 10 mW; if it's 110 dB, you're only using 100 mW; and if it's 115, you're only using about 316 mW.
  
 Long story short, the Mojo can drive the HE1000 just fine up to a certain point, but its sound signature may not be to everyone's liking.
  
 Since my HE500 is slightly harder to drive than the HE1000 and I don't come close to the Mojo's limits with it, I'd say I'm listening well under 115 dB (I haven't done SPL measurements to verify exactly how loud I listen with different types of music) and the story would be the same with the HE1000 as far as actually driving it goes. Since I listen louder than most do, that means for nearly everyone, the Mojo will have no issues driving the HE1000.
  
 Nine times out of ten, what people are describing when talking about driving headphones (in this context) is simply the sound signature of their system.


----------



## Deftone

music4mhell said:


> What's your opinion now ?
> Mojo drives HD650 well ? (Not from power perspective)




Well HD650 is famous for "needing an expensive amp to reach is full potential" but from my supprise I found it can run from a phone and it does not sound bad at all. Anyway I tried the 650s with Schiit Vali, Burson Soloist and Mojo.

Vali - a little bass bloom and nice edge to guitars
Soloist - cold with a added hardness to treble, nice details.
Mojo - tighter bass, smoothest sound with a little extra detail. 

None of these sounded dull or underpowered apart from straight from a smartphone where it wouldn't go loud enough for higher dynamic range music and noticeably missing a little body.

When I was talking about this before Jude quoted me and said it's an exceptional combination and I agree, HD650 + Mojo is one of the best setups I have heard regardless of price, same goes for AkG612 + Mojo.


----------



## RobinTim

music alchemist said:


> It upsamples everything. They recommend to avoid any additional upsampling before it.


 
  
  
 So it would therefore not make sense to use the Roon upsampling for example?


----------



## Music Alchemist

robintim said:


> So it would therefore not make sense to use the Roon upsampling for example?


 
  
 You can try it and see how you like it, but in theory, it's best to let the DAC do its job.


----------



## Hooster

robintim said:


> So it would therefore not make sense to use the Roon upsampling for example?


 
  
 That is right, it would not.


----------



## vincik

Hello. I just bought Mojo. I would like to ask few question. Many thanks for replies!
  
 1.How do i set up Foobar to get 100% of Mojo's potential? Thanks
  
 2.I have Fiio x5 2nd DAP. How do i connect it to Mojo in order to let Mojo do the digital-analogue conversion? 3.5mm jack from coax out of Fiio to 3.5mm jack into Mojo?
  
 3. How to setup foobar for dsd? I managed to get .dsf file working in foobar, but light on Mojo in red (44khz) and not white (DSD). So it is converted to PCM? How do i send it unconverted to Mojo?
  
 4.i need two usb cables for both charging and dac with pc. do i need to buy something special or any usb cabels will do?


----------



## m8o

@Music Alchemist, you speak as if many, I, don't know all that. Or have a firm grasp on all the math; well educated on the matter; both academically and ongoing over decades.

Of course I know there is nowhere near wattS (plural) of RMS power being fed to my headphone. But to ignore what a well of power does give someone, is notable. Headroom. 

The ability to produce high magnitude transients that are dozens higher in db than the average of the program material, without compression or the slightest bit of distortion; ie the voltage that shold be provided is never even close to slacking due to excessive current draw and supply having no reserves. I can assure you at the volume I listen, those musical peaks (not RMS) are hitting 'wattS' (plural) into my HE1K in extremely short bursts. Remember too before you spin off a retort, I have big blue VU meters that are telling me so, touted widely as being some of the best (accurate & fast) in the business, without me having to put my scope on the amp output taps to record the voltage peaks to tell me the same. 

It is the lack of that power reserve a small, power limited device like the Mojo & M9xx misses, that adversely affect the 'body and heft' of the musical reproduction, in the HE1K (and I'll reiterate only that hp of all I have). Not just the 'signature' of the phone to begin with. Which you obviously dislike strongly, period, so why would you have any ability to rebuff what those who give it a fair shake tell you it does synergies with?

...I don't even know why I'm engaging here. Love my Mojo with 9 outta 10 of my phones. Lol


----------



## Music Alchemist

vincik said:


> Hello. I just bought Mojo. I would like to ask few question. Many thanks for replies!
> 
> 1.How do i set up Foobar to get 100% of Mojo's potential? Thanks
> 
> 3. How to setup foobar for dsd? I managed to get .dsf file working in foobar, but light on Mojo in red (44khz) and not white (DSD). So it is converted to PCM? How do i send it unconverted to Mojo?


 
  
 Make sure you have these installed and select Chord's ASIO driver in foobar2000's output.
  
http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio
http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Mojo-Windows-Driver.zip
  
 I use the tutorial here for DSD:
  
http://www.audiostream.com/content/how-play-dsd-file-using-foobar2000
  


m8o said:


> @Music Alchemist, you speak as if many, I, don't know all that. Or have a firm grasp on all the math; well educated on the matter; both academically and ongoing over decades.
> 
> Of course I know there is nowhere near wattS (plural) of RMS power being fed to my headphone. But to ignore what a well of power does give someone, is notable. Headroom.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's pretty interesting. If you ever measure the SPL of the HE1000 on your system during those peaks, please share how loud it is, and also how much power is being used.
  
 I want to stress that I never denied headphones can sound different (and perhaps better) on different amps. But the most expensive amp I used had more than 8 watts available, so it should be a similar situation to your system where it can send multiple watts into the headphone if need be. (And it didn't sound any different on a less expensive but still powerful amp. Also, the jump in sound quality from the HE400i driven from the Fulla to the HE1000 driven by the 430HAD was not very significant at all to me.) I don't dislike the HE1000; I just don't like it nearly as much as certain other headphones.


----------



## WayTooCrazy




----------



## Deftone

waytoocrazy said:


>


 
  
  i dont understand?


----------



## rosolo

I just bought LG G5. Can anyone tell me what cable I need to connect to mojo please? (it uses usb type C)


----------



## WhiteKnite

rosolo said:


> I just bought LG G5. Can anyone tell me what cable I need to connect to mojo please? (it uses usb type C)


 USB C OTG to Type B micro. Sit back and enjoy the RFI/EMI. Seriously, I can only use my G5 in airplane mode. There is a TON of noise otherwise. I'd suggest getting a long cable and a ferrite choke and keeping them separated. I planned to stack them and it's just not an option. I have the stuff on the way to DIY a cable and shield it as much as possible to see if I can make stacking work with this G5. This is what I currently use but don't recommend:


----------



## vincik

do i need OTG cable for pc connection or any cable will do? does it matter what length it will be?


----------



## WhiteKnite

vincik said:


> do i need OTG cable for pc connection or any cable will do? does it matter what length it will be?


 
 No, you don't need OTG to connect to PC.  Any length will work.


----------



## x RELIC x

I just listened to Rob Watts CanJam Singapore talk - link - and he pegs the brightness of the Hugo1 vs the smoothness of the Mojo to more noise floor modulation in the Hugo1. He says when others report that the Hugo1 is more transparent and bright that it's, in part, the Hugo1's (undesired) noise floor modulation they are hearing. He also goes on to say that he tuned the Mojo slightly warmer as well but the noise floor modulation in Hugo1 is a big part of why it's brighter than Mojo.

Interesting. I've long suspected this may be one of the reasons why the Hugo1 was reported as brighter and more 'transparent' as Rob has been continuously improving his WTA filter since Hugo1. Good to know. For me the devil is in the details. It's also interesting to me to know that it is as audible as he implies.

Edit: I'm not saying the Mojo is better than the Hugo1 or vice versa, I'm not qualified for that as I haven't heard the Hugo1. I'm saying it's fascinating to me to know what some of the reasons for the differences in sonic presentations between the two devices are according to the designer.


----------



## maxh22

x relic x said:


> I just listened to Rob Watts CanJam Singapore talk - link - and he pegs the brightness of the Hugo1 vs the smoothness of the Mojo to more noise floor modulation in the Hugo1. He says when others report that the Hugo1 is more transparent and bright that it's, in part, the Hugo1's (undesired) noise floor modulation they are hearing. He also goes on to say that he tuned the Mojo slightly warmer as well but the noise floor modulation in Hugo1 is a big part of why it's brighter than Mojo.
> 
> Interesting. I've long suspected this may be one of the reasons why the Hugo1 was reported as brighter and more 'transparent' as Rob has been continuously improving his WTA filter since Hugo1. Good to know. For me the devil is in the details. It's also interesting to me to know that it is as audible as he implies.
> 
> Edit: I'm not saying the Mojo is better than the Hugo1 or vice versa, I'm not qualified for that as I haven't heard the Hugo1. I'm saying it's fascinating to me to know what some of the reasons for the differences in sonic presentations between the two devices are according to the designer.


 
  
 Thank you for posting this, the background noise made it a little hard to listen to but I listened through it all anyways. Not sure if you noticed but around the 30 minute mark, Rob mentioned @JaZZ and discussed comments from some people regarding Mojo and Hugo's headphone out and the lack of power compared to a full size headphone amp. I thought that part was pretty interesting too.


----------



## Music Alchemist

x relic x said:


> I just listened to Rob Watts CanJam Singapore talk - link - and he pegs the brightness of the Hugo1 vs the smoothness of the Mojo to more noise floor modulation in the Hugo1. He says when others report that the Hugo1 is more transparent and bright that it's, in part, the Hugo1's (undesired) noise floor modulation they are hearing. He also goes on to say that he tuned the Mojo slightly warmer as well but the noise floor modulation in Hugo1 is a big part of why it's brighter than Mojo.
> 
> Interesting. I've long suspected this may be one of the reasons why the Hugo1 was reported as brighter and more 'transparent' as Rob has been continuously improving his WTA filter since Hugo1. Good to know. For me the devil is in the details. It's also interesting to me to know that it is as audible as he implies.
> 
> Edit: I'm not saying the Mojo is better than the Hugo1 or vice versa, I'm not qualified for that as I haven't heard the Hugo1. I'm saying it's fascinating to me to know what some of the reasons for the differences in sonic presentations between the two devices are according to the designer.


 
  
 I've read that the DAVE and Mojo have zero noise floor modulation. So this is a more recent development that had not been implemented in his earlier DACs, I suppose. It's nice to know that the Hugo 2 won't have this issue.
  
 Speaking of, since I'd like to buy the Hugo 2 as soon as (or maybe a little before) it comes out, I'd appreciate links to any comparisons of the Hugo 2 to the Mojo that anyone comes across.


----------



## miketlse

music alchemist said:


> I've read that the DAVE and Mojo have zero noise floor modulation. So this is a more recent development that had not been implemented in his earlier DACs, I suppose. It's nice to know that the Hugo 2 won't have this issue.
> 
> Speaking of, since I'd like to buy the Hugo 2 as soon as (or maybe a little before) it comes out, I'd appreciate links to any comparisons of the Hugo 2 to the Mojo that anyone comes across.


 
  
 Have you read the RW tutorial? http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread/1665#post_13342285


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> Have you read the RW tutorial? http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread/1665#post_13342285


 
  
 Thanks. (I don't follow that thread, as it's too much work.) Very interesting stuff!
  
 I have no doubts that the Hugo 2 will sound amazing. The reason I asked for any comparisons people have come across so far is that I think it would be nice to see things in a context I can better identify with, since the Mojo is the only Chord DAC I've heard.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I'm probably going to get "flamed" for this... but I've run across another Fantastic synergy with the Mojo.  The VE Monks+.  I've modded mine, but the stock ones sound great on it. I actually reach for these to listen to Jazz before grabbing my other headsets lately.


----------



## rosolo

whiteknite said:


> USB C OTG to Type B micro. Sit back and enjoy the RFI/EMI. Seriously, I can only use my G5 in airplane mode. There is a TON of noise otherwise. I'd suggest getting a long cable and a ferrite choke and keeping them separated. I planned to stack them and it's just not an option. I have the stuff on the way to DIY a cable and shield it as much as possible to see if I can make stacking work with this G5. This is what I currently use but don't recommend:


 
  
 Ah okay thanks for the head's up. I've not noticed that but then I havn't put a sim into it yet.  I also didnt realise that the otg side of things is handled in the software. Once I did I found that my existing mojo cable plus a usb-a female to female adapter and the existing usbC cable actually worked. It looks a right mess and I'm sure its dropping bits but I think is still sounds better then my samsung s3 did.  Good to know that I shouldnt plan to get the shortest path though if the RFI is a problem. I'm happy to have them separated in a bag anyway. cheers


----------



## Nirvana1000

Does anyone know where i can buy a long 5ft-10ft micro usb to micro usb cable? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Deftone

You could buy a 10ft monoprice micro USB cable and then put an adapter on the normal USB end. Should cost less than £6.


----------



## Nirvana1000

Good idea,thanks.


----------



## GreenBow

rosolo said:


> whiteknite said:
> 
> 
> > USB C OTG to Type B micro. Sit back and enjoy the RFI/EMI. Seriously, I can only use my G5 in airplane mode. There is a TON of noise otherwise. I'd suggest getting a long cable and a ferrite choke and keeping them separated. I planned to stack them and it's just not an option. I have the stuff on the way to DIY a cable and shield it as much as possible to see if I can make stacking work with this G5. This is what I currently use but don't recommend:
> ...


 
  
 I was vaguely thinking of buying an LG G5, or the SE version. Might wait until there's a good discount.
  
 For a moment I thought, "Oh no", when you said it suffers terrible RF interference. However I would use it in airlplane mode all the time. It would be a transport and a camera and not really a phone. Plus I would use it without Mojo sometimes as a DAP when out walking etc. It has a good What Hi-Fi review for its sound quality....Anyway ..just saying.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I'm thinking really hard of picking up a Shanling M1 to pair and keep with the Mojo when not using it attached to my tablet. I get lost in the music when in airplane mode with my phone, and lose out on texts and phone calls. That, and I don't want to hand my phone over to anyone to listen to a track I'm playing...'cause they might get nosey and look around, not important with a dedicated DAP. Hehe. Does anyone else here use the Shanling M1 with the Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> I'm thinking really hard of picking up a Shanling M1 to pair and keep with the Mojo when not using it attached to my tablet. I get lost in the music when in airplane mode with my phone, and lose out on texts and phone calls. That, and I don't want to hand my phone over to anyone to listen to a track I'm playing...'cause they might get nosey and look around, not important with a dedicated DAP. Hehe. Does anyone else here use the Shanling M1 with the Mojo?




http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=Shanling+m1&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=784602&advanced=1


:wink_face:


----------



## WayTooCrazy

x relic x said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=Shanling+m1&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=784602&advanced=1
> 
> 
> :wink_face:



Sorry... I should have searched first. Hehe...


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> Sorry... I should have searched first. Hehe...




No worries. 

Seems a lot of people like the M1 and since they enabled USB audio out it seems like a great small transport option. Personally I'm not a fan of the wheel with a click button, but many don't mind it.

It would also be nice to read some more recent impressions of the M1 / Mojo pairing.


----------



## zerolight

tretneo said:


> So just an update for those of you following the whole charging whine/buzz issue.
> 
> Chord support has basically blown me off after initially stating it's normal for this to happen while charging and powered off. After I recorded a video of it whining loudly during playback I got very little response aside from 'try another power adapter and/or USB cable' and then radio silence. I'm outside the return period and I'm pretty disappointed w/ Chord's support.
> 
> I was ready to live with it until it happened during playback. Hope the rest of you have better luck.


 
  
 I only really get noise if my phone is close to the mojo. I prefer to keep the mojo in a different jacket pocket and run a 3 or 4 foot cable between the mojo and the phone. Makes it easier to use the phone whilst walking around.


----------



## rosolo

zerolight said:


> I only really get noise if my phone is close to the mojo. I prefer to keep the mojo in a different jacket pocket and run a 3 or 4 foot cable between the mojo and the phone. Makes it easier to use the phone whilst walking around.



 



I had this happen for a while. I ended up swapping both USB cable and Charger (a 10A multicharger) I was also getting mojo wihte light flashing even though 10A charger. Since the swapout no problem. I'm not saying it wasn't the mojo at fault but if it was it's cleared now - hopefully!

edit.....sorry I mis-quoted this ...it is in response to tretneo's post quoted


----------



## Music Alchemist

Sold my Mojo. :'(
  
 BUT! I should have the Hugo 2 soon after it's released. I've got everything set up so I won't even have to spend more money than I already have spent when I buy it.


----------



## Hooster

music alchemist said:


> Sold my Mojo. :'(


 
  
 How could you?


----------



## Music Alchemist

hooster said:


> How could you?


 
  
 hehe. You keep up with this thread. You already know the answer to that. I am upgrading to the Hugo 2 and am getting rid of most of my gear to make that easier on me. I don't mind suffering for a few weeks for the sake of what is considered by some to be the second best DAC in the world.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I wouldn't mind the Hugo 2 myself, but I can't justify it right now. I guess I'll keep the Mojo for portable...but it stacks fairly nicely with the Shanling M1...

 Now for me to build a custom USB cable and figure out how to "stick" the M1 to the Mojo... Is there less expensive cases out there for the Mojo? Don't want to spend $100 on a case to only ruin it by using Velcro on it.


----------



## Deftone

music alchemist said:


> hehe. You keep up with this thread. You already know the answer to that. I am upgrading to the Hugo 2 and am getting rid of most of my gear to make that easier on me. I don't mind suffering for a few weeks for the sake of what is considered by some to be the second best DAC in the world.




Update us on what it feels like to be without Mojo for a couple weeks, it's a strange feeling once it kicks in. I did once i just used my smartphone for music for a couple weeks and I didn't like it lol.


----------



## maxh22

music alchemist said:


> Sold my Mojo. :'(




At least there will be a new Mojo owner. A very happy one hopefully.


----------



## GreenBow

Is it true then that there a lot of Mojos for sale? I read it but never knew if it was more than just a rumour.


----------



## alota

First impression of the Mojo: What!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 and bought used.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 just one thing: i had to put the drivers manually. my system is windows 10.Normal?


----------



## miketlse

alota said:


> First impression of the Mojo: What!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Does this mean that you like what you are hearing, or you are hating it?


----------



## Hooster

miketlse said:


> Does this mean that you like what you are hearing, or you are hating it?


 
  
 It means he hated it, but he bought it anyway because of the glowing balls.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Regarding the drivers, yes, you have to put them in manually for windows 10. Everybody does.


----------



## alota

Ahahahahah yes i love the balls
Now seriosly after many years with this stuffs it's a really new experience and really positive. I imagine the dave.....


----------



## Deftone

alota said:


> Ahahahahah yes i love the balls
> Now seriosly after many years with this stuffs it's a really new experience and really positive. I imagine the dave.....




Don't worry, pretty much everyone who purchased Mojo imagined the Dave. This is also normal... I think


----------



## Music Alchemist

deftone said:


> Update us on what it feels like to be without Mojo for a couple weeks, it's a strange feeling once it kicks in. I did once i just used my smartphone for music for a couple weeks and I didn't like it lol.


 
  
 My perception isn't going to change, no matter whether it's a few hours or weeks.
  
 It's like how I described it earlier: compared to the Mojo, the Fulla sounds pretty bad: obnoxious, unrefined, harsh, etc...just sorta lo-fi. Tends to hurt my ears more. I think this particular one has a slight channel imbalance that messes with my ears too. At least it's still good enough to enjoy music with...
  
 The next few weeks are gonna be like Vegeta training on another planet to become a Super Saiyan. lol. Unpleasant, but should be worth it.
  
 It's nice that the Hugo 2 has filters to emulate the sound signature of the Mojo, but with more impressive performance.
  
 By the way, here's an all-too-brief comparison. It's where those photos were from.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/839353/review-chord-hugo-2-by-zhiyu


----------



## iamhanin

music alchemist said:


> My perception isn't going to change, no matter whether it's a few hours or weeks.
> 
> It's like how I described it earlier: compared to the Mojo, the Fulla sounds pretty bad: obnoxious, unrefined, harsh, etc...just sorta lo-fi. Tends to hurt my ears more. I think this particular one has a slight channel imbalance that messes with my ears too. At least it's still good enough to enjoy music with...
> 
> ...



Hey, are you "USERIDLE" on eBay?


----------



## x RELIC x

music alchemist said:


> My perception isn't going to change, no matter whether it's a few hours or weeks.
> 
> It's like how I described it earlier: compared to the Mojo, the Fulla sounds pretty bad: obnoxious, unrefined, harsh, etc...just sorta lo-fi. Tends to hurt my ears more. I think this particular one has a slight channel imbalance that messes with my ears too. At least it's still good enough to enjoy music with...
> 
> ...


 
  
 The filters are more than just to emulate the Mojo. In fact, Rob has included the option so one can see the audible difference when using an inferior WTA filter to the one in Hugo2, which I must say has been spruced up quite a bit according to Rob's detailed information he posted recently. He basically says that if you are listening to the orange or red filter all the time then you should consider getting warmer headphones as the Mojo filters are not as transparent / accurate as the Hugo2 white and green filters.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread/1665#post_13342285
  
  


> /snip......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Music Alchemist

iamhanin said:


> Hey, are you "USERIDLE" on eBay?


 
  
 No, why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


x relic x said:


> The filters are more than just to emulate the Mojo. In fact, Rob has included the option so one can see the audible difference when using an inferior WTA filter to the one in Hugo2, which I must say has been spruced up quite a bit according to Rob's detailed information he posted recently. He basically says that if you are listening to the orange or red filter all the time then you should consider getting warmer headphones as the Mojo filters are not as transparent / accurate as the Hugo2 white and green filters.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread/1665#post_13342285


 
  
 Yes, I've read all that. All I'm saying is that it's a nice bonus to have an additional flavor akin to the Mojo.


----------



## iamhanin

music alchemist said:


> No, why? :blink:
> 
> I bought my Mojo from him(only received it yesterday) I never seen a used item so well taken care off.


----------



## Music Alchemist

iamhanin said:


> I bought my Mojo from him(only received it yesterday) I never seen a used item so well taken care off.


 
  
 I only sell/trade audio equipment on here (via the classifieds) to other Head-Fi'ers. Mine is still in perfect condition, though. It's not hard to keep it that way. (Then again, I only listen at home. Maybe it would be harder with a more active portable lifestyle.)


----------



## iamhanin

Anyone playing Battlefield 1 with mojo? It's almost over powered because of how well you can listen to foot steps and know how far the enemy is!


----------



## corius

Hi,

I'm looking for a Dap to stack with the Mojo, nothing too large. I'm using a fiio X3ii currently and it's pretty good, but the UI is quite small and basic.

Could someone tell me if the AK70 output is bit perfect please? I've read different answers to this, and knowing that it is Android under the covers makes me slightly concerned.

Is there any other Dap that would be a good fit?

Many thanks


----------



## alota

deftone said:


> Don't worry, pretty much everyone who purchased Mojo imagined the Dave. This is also normal... I think



If i confirm my impressions, an hugo 2 is next step. First i need to win the lottery LOL


----------



## WhiteKnite

corius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a Dap to stack with the Mojo, nothing too large. I'm using a fiio X3ii currently and it's pretty good, but the UI is quite small and basic.
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, bit perfect.  Works really great together.  I'm a big fan of the AK70 UI.  It is great if you want a simple DAP that just focuses on audio and not over complicating things with other android stuff.  Bit expensive just for a transport, but if you ever use the AK70 on its own it is worth it.  Tidal works well but wifi reception isn't great so if you have any dead/weak spots in your house it will find them.


----------



## Serre Dent

New to this forum, I was however following the discussions since quite some time.
 Thanks so much to the Chord team for their post on here and especially Mr Watts convincing and technical posts.
 I have the mojo since around 1 year and I can say I can't stop using it as the sound is so addictive. I am using it with a Oppo PM-3 and mostly an android motorola streaming tidal (usb audio player pro).
 In the past, I used some cheap dac with Sabre chip which sounded terribly bright to me as everything was so called "precised" but unlistenable. (Despite the good reviews, I had more pleasure listening to my smartphone...). And the main asset of the mojo for me, is the capacity to sound precise without sounding brigh. As it was the first time for me to hear "marketing" (sorry for the word) focusing on sounding darker and not so called "analytic, airy, neutral,...etc", I found this argument quite intriguing as it followed my impression on modern audio.
 I so then tried the mojo with my smartphone in a shop and couldn't stop listen to it.
 But when I first tried the mojo back at home, it was on my noisy pc (usb). The sound wasn't the one I enjoyed so much the day before and I tought I made a wrong purchase as it was disappointing.
 I then tried again using my smartphone and the sound already improved quite a lot (less harsh, ...). Even better later by switching off lte networks, wifi, etc...
  
 I am really enjoying the mojo on my phone (better would be to be able to listen to offline music on usb audio app...) but the sound is not so good on my pc.
 I know there is the usb galvanic isolation solution but anyone has tried the turtle beach audio advantage micro II (usb to optical) out of a pc ?
  
 Thanks !


----------



## canali

Quote: 





corius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a Dap to stack with the Mojo, nothing too large. I'm using a fiio X3ii currently and it's pretty good, but the UI is quite small and basic.
> 
> ...


 
  
 i use an apple ipod touch 6 (128gb)...does my Tidal streaming and offline...can also play flac, alac and even 24/192 files
 with the onkyo hf app for only $10... got mine used, paid only US$250 for 128gb...fab deal.
 still a solid workhorse..buy the chord extender kit as in pic (it's not the poly) @$100 and a CCK cable US$25 and you're all set.


----------



## alota

It's the poly attached to mojo?
Edit:extended kit. Whatis this?


----------



## iamhanin

When using mojo with your PC, do you change the bit rate setting at all? My PC is at 16 bit 441hz,is there any benefit to change that?
I am very new to this.


----------



## Music Alchemist

iamhanin said:


> When using mojo with your PC, do you change the bit rate setting at all? My PC is at 16 bit 441hz,is there any benefit to change that?
> I am very new to this.


 
  
 Use bit-perfect output in your player and it will output whatever the file is to the Mojo. I recommend Chord's ASIO driver, but you can also use WASAPI, KS, etc.
  
 http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Mojo-Windows-Driver.zip
 http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio


----------



## iamhanin

Thank you so much. I am already using the driver.


----------



## Music Alchemist

iamhanin said:


> Thank you so much. I am already using the driver.


 
  
 In that case, the ASIO driver will bypass your Windows settings regardless.


----------



## iamhanin

So how come the power buttons light changes when i up the bit rate


----------



## Music Alchemist

iamhanin said:


> So how come the power buttons light changes when i up the bit rate


 
  
 I need more details. Tell me exactly what you're doing.


----------



## iamhanin

music alchemist said:


> I need more details. Tell me exactly what you're doing.


 
 1)downloaded the driver.
 2) install the driver
 3)choose digital output(chord Async usb 44.1khz-768khz) for my playback.
 power button always stays red. all my music are 320mp3.
 last night just for the heck of it i started to play with bit rate in PC and noticed the color changed accordingly.


----------



## Music Alchemist

iamhanin said:


> 1)downloaded the driver.
> 2) install the driver
> 3)choose digital output(chord Async usb 44.1khz-768khz) for my playback.
> power button always stays red. all my music are 320mp3.
> last night just for the heck of it i started to play with bit rate in PC and noticed the color changed accordingly.


 
  
 Hello, you have reached Chord fan support. This post may be monitored and/or recorded for quality assurance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think you meant sample rate, not bit rate. Which player are you using? You did not specify that you are using ASIO, so I'd recommend that as your next step. You can configure Chord as the device in the output mode without it being bit-perfect, and I suspect this is the issue.


----------



## iamhanin

music alchemist said:


> Hello, you have reached Chord fan support. This post may be monitored and/or recorded for quality assurance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I cannot express how grateful I am for the help! I am too old and new at the same time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am using Foobar2000


----------



## Music Alchemist

iamhanin said:


> I cannot express how grateful I am for the help! I am too old and new at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Okay, in foobar2000, click File, Preferences, Output, and select "ASIO : ASIO Chord  1.05" under Device.


----------



## alota

sometimes i hear some click bur rarely. with the jot and the xd-05 nothing


----------



## tunes

Forget about the filters. The real issue is that one of the best headphones on the planet, the HEK V2 may not be driven to its full dynamic potential by the internal amplifier of the Hugo 2 and since the RCA line out is not direct from the DAC any amplifier added to the chain will cause significant perturbations/distortion (as per Rob). I am now thinking that a different DAC with a true line out makes more sense to pair with the HEK V2 so that a really good headphone amp can be used. I am not a fan of the Utopia as it just doesn't have the air and open live 3D experience that the HEKV2 has.


----------



## miketlse

tunes said:


> Forget about the filters. The real issue is that one of the best headphones on the planet, the HEK V2 may not be driven to its full dynamic potential by the internal amplifier of the Hugo 2 and since the RCA line out is not direct from the DAC any amplifier added to the chain will cause significant perturbations/distortion (as per Rob). I am now thinking that a different DAC with a true line out makes more sense to pair with the HEK V2 so that a really good headphone amp can be used. I am not a fan of the Utopia as it just doesn't have the air and open live 3D experience that the HEKV2 has.


 
  
 I have read your post several times, and come to the conclusion that one of us is confused.


----------



## iamhanin

music alchemist said:


> Okay, in foobar2000, click File, Preferences, Output, and select "ASIO : ASIO Chord  1.05" under Device.


 
 under preferences, I get component-display-keyboard shortcuts-Media Library-Networking-Playback-shell integration-tools-Advanced.
 no out put


----------



## Music Alchemist

iamhanin said:


> under preferences, I get component-display-keyboard shortcuts-Media Library-Networking-Playback-shell integration-tools-Advanced.
> no out put


 
  
 Sorry, I forgot to mention that Output is under Playback. (Click the arrow.) It's just that on mine, it's already expanded.


----------



## BB 808

alota said:


> It's the poly attached to mojo?
> Edit:extended kit. Whatis this?


 
 It's in the Mojo Cable Pack and you get all of this for around $99


----------



## jmills8

bb 808 said:


> It's in the Mojo Cable Pack and you get all of this for around $99


Moho not big enough so add an end to make it bigger pack.


----------



## BB 808

jmills8 said:


> Moho not big enough so add an end to make it bigger pack.


 
 Yep, the Mojo is not big enough.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

You know... pairing the Shanling M1 to the Mojo... gives me connection via BT 4.0/AptX to my phone. I have a MicroSD full of songs in the M1... looks like I can pretty much do almost everything the Poly does...


----------



## jwbrent

waytoocrazy said:


> You know... pairing the Shanling M1 to the Mojo... gives me connection via BT 4.0/AptX to my phone. I have a MicroSD full of songs in the M1... looks like I can pretty much do almost everything the Poly does...




In terms of functionality, you may be correct. The question that remains until the Poly is released is whether the performance is the same ...


----------



## Leo888

Having great time with the Samsung Tab>Mojo>VE Zen. Charger plugged in while playing and the Mojo is getting uncomfortably warm. I understand that it gets warm but to what degree is acceptable is what's bothering me. Any thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## x RELIC x

leo888 said:


> Having great time with the Samsung Tab>Mojo>VE Zen. Charger plugged in while playing and the Mojo is getting uncomfortably warm. I understand that it gets warm but to what degree is acceptable is what's bothering me. Any thoughts. Thanks.




It will shut off before it becomes unacceptable. There are thermal protection safeties built in.

If using the Mojo while plugged in and while the battery is low there will be more heat generated. The recommendation is to run the Mojo plugged in with a near full battery, which will draw less Current to charge the battery and therefore produce less heat.


----------



## Leo888

x relic x said:


> It will shut off before it becomes unacceptable. There are thermal protection safeties built in.
> 
> If using the Mojo while plugged in and while the battery is low there will be more heat generated. The recommendation is to run the Mojo plugged in with a near full battery, which will draw less Current to charge the battery and therefore produce less heat.


 
 Hi, thanks for the thoughts. The battery was already fully charged with a 2.1a Samsung charger before use. Might be just me going OCD with heat issues as I have issues with other electronics before. But it does feel like there's a little too much this time round though. OCD again??? Haha. Anyway, it's good to know that there are safety features built in.


----------



## miketlse

leo888 said:


> Hi, thanks for the thoughts. The battery was already fully charged with a 2.1a Samsung charger before use. Might be just me going OCD with heat issues as I have issues with other electronics before. But it does feel like there's a little too much this time round though. OCD again??? Haha. Anyway, it's good to know that there are safety features built in. :etysmile:




There are three drivers impacting how hot your Mojo gets:


 the local ambient temperature
 the amount of heat that is generated by Mojo - the advice from @x Relic x will minimise this
 the ease with which heat can escape from the Mojo - standing your Mojo on its side (instead of the normal flat on its back), will maximise this

Combining these two solutions seems to work for most owners, who reported problems on this thread.

And if all this fails, then I think that Mojo contains three separate thermal cutout switches, for safety.


----------



## Leo888

miketlse said:


> There are three drivers impacting how hot your Mojo gets:
> 
> 
> the local ambient temperature
> ...




Hi, thanks for the reassurance. I have now placed some coins under the rubber feet raising the base up for better heat dissipation.


----------



## corius

canali said:


> i use an apple ipod touch 6 (128gb)...does my Tidal streaming and offline...can also play flac, alac and even 24/192 files
> with the onkyo hf app for only $10... got mine used, paid only US$250 for 128gb...fab deal.
> still a solid workhorse..buy the chord extender kit as in pic (it's not the poly) @$100 and a CCK cable US$25 and you're all set.



 



Thanks! I actually have a 64GB ipod touch that I'd forgotten about, so I've ordered the connection kit and it should arrive today ( Amazon Prime rocks!)

I've been using the Mojo with my iPhone 7 but have become frustrated at having to keep connecting and disconnecting it and having to use a long USB lead to avoid RF interference. Your solution looks much more practical, and if it work out I'll get a 128G version.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Now all I need is to get some iems, looking at the Sennheiser IE80.


----------



## shootthemoon18

leo888 said:


> Hi, thanks for the thoughts. The battery was already fully charged with a 2.1a Samsung charger before use. Might be just me going OCD with heat issues as I have issues with other electronics before. But it does feel like there's a little too much this time round though. OCD again??? Haha. Anyway, it's good to know that there are safety features built in.


 
  
 If you think Mojo is hot, wait till you touch a tube amp. I had the ALO CDM before, this thing gets so ridiculously hot that it becomes a discomfort to turn the volume knob!


----------



## shootthemoon18

I'm currently running the Mojo using optical cable because i'm too lazy to install the drivers and the optical connector is more robust. I know Rob said there should't be any difference in SQ but has anyone found any significant difference between USB and Optical?


----------



## Leo888

shootthemoon18 said:


> If you think Mojo is hot, wait till you touch a tube amp. I had the ALO CDM before, this thing gets so ridiculously hot that it becomes a discomfort to turn the volume knob!


 
 Hi, thanks and noted on that. I have actually held back on tube amps though I have this urge to own one. Will get to it in time soon.
  
 Mojo is reminiscent of the days I own the then shoe box Naim Audio.


----------



## canali

corius said:


> canali said:
> 
> 
> > i use an apple ipod touch 6 (128gb)...does my Tidal streaming and offline...can also play flac, alac and even 24/192 files
> ...


 
 i bought the mojo extender kit as I hated having to use two cables previously:
 the sound connection kept breaking with any movement of the device after a while.
 doubtless just one of the reasons chord assessed in releasing the the extender kit: better connection, less cables, less hassles,
 plus it now sits flush to an apple phone/later generation ipod touch players... so a win-win solution on any fronts.
  
 and IOS just works so well with Chord, too.


----------



## hackstu

Updated USB audio player pro today, as it now supports MQA/Hi Res audio with tidal.
  
 I realise the mojo dosn't support MQA, but the Hi Res tracks i've tried i.e. 24bit/96khz 
 seem to play at 24bit/48khz, can anyone explain this??


----------



## vapman

hackstu said:


> Updated USB audio player pro today, as it now supports MQA/Hi Res audio with tidal.
> 
> I realise the mojo dosn't support MQA, but the Hi Res tracks i've tried i.e. 24bit/96khz
> seem to play at 24bit/48khz, can anyone explain this??


 
 it is downsampling so that would be quite a controversy if UAPP is being touted as bit perfect.


----------



## fordski

hackstu said:


> Updated USB audio player pro today, as it now supports MQA/Hi Res audio with tidal.
> 
> I realise the mojo dosn't support MQA, but the Hi Res tracks i've tried i.e. 24bit/96khz
> seem to play at 24bit/48khz, can anyone explain this??


 

 That's great. I'll check it out. The reason it is playing at 24/48 is that is how the file is received and played with no MQA processing. When streaming MQA files you either need a compatible DAC or a software program which does some MQA processing commonly called unfolding. To date the only software I'm aware of that is unfolding Tidal is their own desktop app and Audirvana 3.0. With software unfolding it only partially processes the file so you get partial benefits of the unfolding process. An MQA DAC is required to get the full benefits.
  
 So in all likelihood UAPP is allowing you to access the Tidal Masters but is not doing any additional MQA processing. Roon does a similar function.
  
 Having said that some have observed that Tidal Masters have a better sound than just plain old 16/44 streaming even without any MQA processing.
  
 EDIT: For those interested this provides a basic MQA overview:
  
 https://www.computeraudiophile.com/ca/ca-academy/mqa-for-civilians/


----------



## jamestux

hackstu said:


> Updated USB audio player pro today, as it now supports MQA/Hi Res audio with tidal.
> 
> I realise the mojo dosn't support MQA, but the Hi Res tracks i've tried i.e. 24bit/96khz
> seem to play at 24bit/48khz, can anyone explain this??




Through my pc they run at higher sample rates. I'm assuming that UAPP is running android tidal which as far as I'm aware doesn't support master yet - and even if that's changed the first level MQA decode is in the desktop application which might explain what you are seeing


----------



## chaturanga

jamestux said:


> Through my pc they run at higher sample rates. I'm assuming that UAPP is running android tidal which as far as I'm aware doesn't support master yet - and even if that's changed the first level MQA decode is in the desktop application which might explain what you are seeing


 
  
 I am currently able to listen Tidal Master tracks via UAPP with my Meridian Explorer 2 connected  The trick is that if you search albums which have master version, you will get 2 listings, one of them is HI-FI the other is MQA version.


----------



## mattmc1228

What headphones? 
And what device? Android?
Initial impressions?


----------



## chaturanga

mattmc1228 said:


> What headphones?
> And what device? Android?
> Initial impressions?


 
  
 I don't have advanced headphones, I have 1More Triple Driver and Rock Jaw Resonate IEM. I will try it more tomorrow (it's midnight here in Turkey, I recently was aware of the update by a friends message) I could not find so much time to listen and compare HI-FI and Master versions.
  
 My device is LG V20  (Android Nougat)
  
 I am expecting better results from UAPP and Meridian Explorer 2 setup, rather than Meridian Explorer 2 on PC. That is because I was already getting a more clear sound from UAPP (bit perfect) Tidal listening through Meridian Explorer 2, rather than Tidal HI-FI on PC through Meridian Explorer 2.


----------



## chaturanga

mattmc1228 said:


> What headphones?
> And what device? Android?
> Initial impressions?


 
  
 I just compared Pray You Catch Me HI-FI vs MQA and I can say MQA is better. But only one track is not enough to decide. And I am not sure if I would choose MQA in a blind test.
  
 I will try to make a test with at least 20 tracks tomorrow, I will play tracks without knowing which is MQA by adding both HI-FI and MQA versions in a play list. And of course I will not look at the lights on ME2. 
  
 I will share my results here


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Compact case of Audiophilia

Since i can't find a reasonable case for the Mojo to allow stacking.


----------



## mattmc1228

Thanks,
I just ordered the Meridian and also running the V20.
You should look at the Astell and Kern XB10 bluetooth device.
The LG V20 and the XB10 both have APTX HD.
I am using the Sennheiser ie800's


----------



## chaturanga

mattmc1228 said:


> Thanks,
> I just ordered the Meridian and also running the V20.
> You should look at the Astell and Kern XB10 bluetooth device.
> The LG V20 and the XB10 both have APTX HD.
> I am using the Sennheiser ie800's




That is nice, but I must say that V20 does not juice Meridian Explorer 2 directly. Meridian Explorer 2 is not a portable solution to use inside your pocket.

I purchased a USB-C to USB 3.0 OTG cable, I was planning to connect ME2 (Which comes with a short Mini USB to USB cable) to LG V20 such way. But when I did, ME2 did not get energy. 

Then I have heard that a USB Mini to USB Y type cable setup could work. I connected extra power cable of Y type mini USB cable to a powerbank and ME2 worked! That means you need another source to power up ME2 if you want to connect LG V20. 

So please consider this situation.


----------



## mattmc1228

Can you provide a link of the adapter you purchased


----------



## Ike1985

If I line out mojo to ALO CDM and I run the CDM balanced output will it actually be balanced since mojo isn't capable of balanced output?


----------



## HPLobster

chaturanga said:


> I am currently able to listen Tidal Master tracks via UAPP with my Meridian Explorer 2 connected  The trick is that if you search albums which have master version, you will get 2 listings, one of them is HI-FI the other is MQA version.


 
 nice! I noticed the appearance of two Versions of course, but wouldn´t have thought that it actually worked that way...
  
 Does this also work without the Meridian Explorer (at least for 96 kHz of course) ?


----------



## x RELIC x

ike1985 said:


> If I line out mojo to ALO CDM and I run the CDM balanced output will it actually be balanced since mojo isn't capable of balanced output?


 
  
 Depends on how the CDM implements the SE line-in to the balanced headphone out. Might be a better question for the ALO CDM thread.


----------



## Deftone

ike1985 said:


> If I line out mojo to ALO CDM and I run the CDM balanced output will it actually be balanced since mojo isn't capable of balanced output?


 
  
 Isnt the CDM output much weaker than Mojo though?


----------



## chaturanga

mattmc1228 said:


> Can you provide a link of the adapter you purchased




I have bought from a Turkish online store. I think a cable like following will work (In Q&A section one says it worked for LG V20 - at least to transfer files - I suppose it will also work for Meridian Explorer 2)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01COOQIKU/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1489981906&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=usb+c+usb+otg&dpPl=1&dpID=313wWtrub0L&ref=plSrch


----------



## chaturanga

hplobster said:


> nice! I noticed the appearance of two Versions of course, but wouldn´t have thought that it actually worked that way...
> 
> Does this also work without the Meridian Explorer (at least for 96 kHz of course) ?




Yes I was thinking same but I tried when heard that UAPP started to support MQA through supporting DACs.

I am not sure if it works for other DACs, but from what I have read about MQA, it should work. Because MQA tracks will be decoded by every DAC with its maximum supporting capability. Am I right?


----------



## x RELIC x

deftone said:


> Isnt the CDM output much weaker than Mojo though?


 
  
 Yeah, ALO CDM=125mW@32 Ohm (balanced) and Mojo=600mW@32 Ohm. Still, the CDM is reported to sound great so it's not always about power.


----------



## noobandroid

with the noble sage, my mojo volume goes all time low, 2x red but still sounds near perfection


----------



## Ike1985

deftone said:


> Isnt the CDM output much weaker than Mojo though?




CDM is much more dynamic, thick and musical than Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

ike1985 said:


> CDM is much more dynamic, thick and musical than Mojo.




I understand, I assumed you wanted to go balanced to add more power.


----------



## HPLobster

chaturanga said:


> Yes I was thinking same but I tried when heard that UAPP started to support MQA through supporting DACs.
> 
> I am not sure if it works for other DACs, but from what I have read about MQA, it should work. Because MQA tracks will be decoded by every DAC with its maximum supporting capability. Am I right?


 
 Will have to try later this day when I´m at my desk again...
 The software-decoding is done through Tidal but only up to a 96 kHz sample rate (the USB-DAC attached doesn´t matter in this case), you will need a DAC that supports MQA-hardware-decoding for sample rates above that (like the Meridian Explorer for example)... This however applies only for desktop-usage, I wasn´t aware one could already listen to Tidal Masters OTG as you did apparently...


----------



## jamestux

chaturanga said:


> I just compared Pray You Catch Me HI-FI vs MQA and I can say MQA is better. But only one track is not enough to decide. And I am not sure if I would choose MQA in a blind test.
> 
> I will try to make a test with at least 20 tracks tomorrow, I will play tracks without knowing which is MQA by adding both HI-FI and MQA versions in a play list. And of course I will not look at the lights on ME2.
> 
> I will share my results here




Have a listen to Lemonade, any track. I'm sure that you will pick the MQA version every time if not then there's something not working properly


----------



## chaturanga

jamestux said:


> Have a listen to Lemonade, any track. I'm sure that you will pick the MQA version every time if not then there's something not working properly


 
  
 I hope so  May be with a better headphone or speakers it will be clearer, but with IEMs it's not always easy do decide which is better. But I will try to do my best.


----------



## WhiteKnite

IMO the mojo at 16/44 sounds quite a bit better than the ME2 with MQA on.


----------



## chaturanga

hplobster said:


> Will have to try later this day when I´m at my desk again...
> The software-decoding is done through Tidal but only up to a 96 kHz sample rate (the USB-DAC attached doesn´t matter in this case), you will need a DAC that supports MQA-hardware-decoding for sample rates above that (like the Meridian Explorer for example)... This however applies only for desktop-usage, I wasn´t aware one could already listen to Tidal Masters OTG as you did apparently...


 
  
 I am not expert about this how should I check? When I play "Pray You Catch Me" from Lemonade MQA album, through Meridian Explorer 2, I am getting blue light but UAPP gives details for the track as: DAC: 44100Hz File: 44100Hz 24bit 1479Kbps.
  
 I have recently checked that UAPP settings and saw "Android Sample Rate" option. I have checked it as "Device native sample rate".
 And another setting inside the app is "Upsample to highest rate", I checked it, too. But above information did not change on the same track.
  
 What does that mean? ME2 showed blue light but can't it decode MQA in full capacity or what?


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> I am not expert about this how should I check? When I play "Pray You Catch Me" from Lemonade MQA album, through Meridian Explorer 2, I am getting blue light but UAPP gives details for the track as: DAC: 44100Hz File: 44100Hz 24bit 1479Kbps.
> 
> I have recently checked that UAPP settings and saw "Android Sample Rate" option. I have checked it as "Device native sample rate".
> And another setting inside the app is "Upsample to highest rate", I checked it, too. But above information did not change on the same track.
> ...


 
 A lot of the MQA albums are just mastered at 44.1 or 48.  Quite a few show just the blue light, some light up one white light, and some light up 2.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> A lot of the MQA albums are just mastered at 44.1 or 48.  Quite a few show just the blue light, some light up one white light, and some light up 2.


 
  
 Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so the values are correct according to the album itself. Do you or does anyone know a higher mastered album or track on Tidal?


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Some albums actually have a few songs that show a different bitrate which is odd.  I think Joni Mitchell, 'Blue' lights up all the lights.  Can't think of any others off the top of my head.


----------



## jamestux

chaturanga said:


> Thanks! so the values are correct according to the album itself. Do you or does anyone know a higher mastered album or track on Tidal?




On my desktop DAC and mojo Lemonade is a 96khz album through tidal even without an MQA decoding DAC and on that album in particular the difference is vast! I'm still not convinced that you are getting proper masters through you android device


----------



## WhiteKnite

jamestux said:


> On my desktop DAC and mojo Lemonade is a 96khz album through tidal even without and MQA decoding DAC and on that album in particular the difference is fast! I'm still not convinced that you are getting proper masters through you android device


 
 I think the first track is not 96 though.  I remember that album as being one that has different rates.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> I think the first track is not 96 though.  I remember that album as being one that has different rates.


 
  
 So let me check all tracks of lemonade. 
  
 @jamestux I am not sure, too  
  
 @WhiteKnite thanks


----------



## Hooster

ike1985 said:


> CDM is much more dynamic, thick and musical than Mojo.


 
  
 Why bother with the mojo then?


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> Some albums actually have a few songs that show a different bitrate which is odd.  I think Joni Mitchell, 'Blue' lights up all the lights.  Can't think of any others off the top of my head.


 
  
 I got DAC: 48000Hz File: 48000Hz 24bit 1640Kbps for Blue from Joni Mitchell. And as you said blue light and other 2 white light is on.
  
 But I could get only one blue light from whole Lemonade album. And all are 44000Hz 24Bit and variable bitrates from 1377 to 1650Kbps.


----------



## WhiteKnite

chaturanga said:


> I got DAC: 48000Hz File: 48000Hz 24bit 1640Kbps for Blue from Joni Mitchell. And as you said blue light and other 2 white light is on.
> 
> But I could get only one blue light from whole Lemonade album. And all are 44000Hz 24Bit and variable bitrates from 1377 to 1650Kbps.


 
 If the lights are on it is unfolding.  UAPP or Roon will only show the bitrate of the packaged MQA file as it passes through, so if it says 48khz and all the lights are on that means 196khz.


----------



## chaturanga

whiteknite said:


> If the lights are on it is unfolding.  UAPP or Roon will only show the bitrate of the packaged MQA file as it passes through, so if it says 48khz and all the lights are on that means 196khz.


 
  
 Wow! Yes you are right UAPP is in the game before Meridian Explorer 2. And of course UAPP is just sending the folded file to the Meridian Explorer 2 and ME2 unfolds it. I have missed this simple detail  
  
 Thank you very much for clearing my mind.


----------



## Nirvana1000

ike1985 said:


> CDM is much more dynamic, thick and musical than Mojo.



I should hope so considering it is more than double the price of the mojo.


----------



## Mojo ideas

ike1985 said:


> If I line out mojo to ALO CDM and I run the CDM balanced output will it actually be balanced since mojo isn't capable of balanced output?


 Yes we don't need to have a balanced output because it's a dodgy fix for a problem Rob watts Dac designs don't have.


----------



## rbalcom

Anybody know where the Mojo thread went?


----------



## jmills8

rbalcom said:


> Anybody know where the Mojo thread went?


 resting ?


----------



## ufospls2

Hey All,
  
 Is there any way to check the battery health of your Mojo? Mine has been dying on me often over the last little while and I listen with it plugged into the usb power port, so I thought it shouldn't die.


----------



## mashuto

ufospls2 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Is there any way to check the battery health of your Mojo? Mine has been dying on me often over the last little while and I listen with it plugged into the usb power port, so I thought it shouldn't die.




Are you sure that's the battery dying and not the overheating protection kicking in?


----------



## ufospls2

mashuto said:


> Are you sure that's the battery dying and not the overheating protection kicking in?


 
  Not the overheating protection...well I don't think so? The red light starts flashing then it dies. It is never hot to the touch when I feel it, warm-ish maybe? It dies as well when it isn't playing/charging at the same time and just playing. I don't think I've ever had the overheat protection kick in, but I could be wrong. 
  
 An example would be, I used it yesterday afternoon. Then plugged it in to charge, and it got a few hours charging. I then went to listen to music in the evening, and it lasted an hour then died. I thought I had maybe pressed the power button by accident, so I started it up again, and the red light was flashing and it died within 30 seconds. This is what makes me think it is a battery problem, but I could be wrong. I'm really not sure.


----------



## miketlse

ufospls2 said:


> Not the overheating protection...well I don't think so? The red light starts flashing then it dies. It is never hot to the touch when I feel it, warm-ish maybe? It dies as well when it isn't playing/charging at the same time and just playing. I don't think I've ever had the overheat protection kick in, but I could be wrong.
> 
> An example would be, I used it yesterday afternoon. Then plugged it in to charge, and it got a few hours charging. I then went to listen to music in the evening, and it lasted an hour then died. I thought I had maybe pressed the power button by accident, so I started it up again, and the red light was flashing and it died within 30 seconds. This is what makes me think it is a battery problem, but I could be wrong. I'm really not sure.


 
 As well as overheating protections, there are battery protections built in for when the battery has been discharged too deeply.
 They are described somewhere in this thread, so time to search.
  
 [edit] from post #3
 However, if your charger is fine, then it may be that Mojos battery has been discharged more-deeply than usual:
  
 Quote:


rob watts said:


> slcanhead said:
> 
> 
> > .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge.
> ...


----------



## mashuto

ufospls2 said:


> Not the overheating protection...well I don't think so? The red light starts flashing then it dies. It is never hot to the touch when I feel it, warm-ish maybe? It dies as well when it isn't playing/charging at the same time and just playing. I don't think I've ever had the overheat protection kick in, but I could be wrong.
> 
> An example would be, I used it yesterday afternoon. Then plugged it in to charge, and it got a few hours charging. I then went to listen to music in the evening, and it lasted an hour then died. I thought I had maybe pressed the power button by accident, so I started it up again, and the red light was flashing and it died within 30 seconds. This is what makes me think it is a battery problem, but I could be wrong. I'm really not sure.




Yea definitely doesn't sound like overheating protection.

Have you done a full charge and made sure the battery light is blue when you start playback? On a full charge mine can easily last a full work day of on and off listening.


----------



## SLCanhead

Just to note, my first Mojo with the issue referenced above never held a charge. I was sent a replacement by the dealer - the replacement worked fine. 
  
 SL


----------



## ufospls2

miketlse said:


> As well as overheating protections, there are battery protections built in for when the battery has been discharged too deeply.
> They are described somewhere in this thread, so time to search.
> 
> [edit] from post #3
> ...


 
  
 I have searched, and read the FAQ in the third post. It isn't a one time occurance, so thats why I'm thinking its not the deep discharge problem. 


mashuto said:


> Yea definitely doesn't sound like overheating protection.
> 
> Have you done a full charge and made sure the battery light is blue when you start playback? On a full charge mine can easily last a full work day of on and off listening.


 
 I have done a full charge more than once, it just isn't lasting as long as it used to. FWIW, my Mojo is 9 months old, so I'm quite familiar with how long the battery (used) to last and what not. It is definitely not lasting as long as it once did. This is why I have started using it plugged in to the charging port, so I can hopefully get more time out of it. However, that doesn't seem to be helping much, as it died after an hour last night. 
  


slcanhead said:


> Just to note, my first Mojo with the issue referenced above never held a charge. I was sent a replacement by the dealer - the replacement worked fine.
> 
> SL


 
 Interesting. My unit isn't brand new, so perhaps its a different problem. Thank you for chiming in.


----------



## miketlse

ufospls2 said:


> I have searched, and read the FAQ in the third post. It isn't a one time occurance, so thats why I'm thinking its not the deep discharge problem.
> I have done a full charge more than once, it just isn't lasting as long as it used to. FWIW, my Mojo is 9 months old, so I'm quite familiar with how long the battery (used) to last and what not. It is definitely not lasting as long as it once did. This is why I have started using it plugged in to the charging port, so I can hopefully get more time out of it. However, that doesn't seem to be helping much, as it died after an hour last night.
> 
> Interesting. My unit isn't brand new, so perhaps its a different problem. Thank you for chiming in.


 
 Flashing red is normally indicating less than 2% charge.
 When you recharge, do you switch the Mojo off? 
  
@Mojo ideas has posted in the past, that *very few* of the Mojos that get returned have battery problems, and the cause is usually a failure of the battery protection circuit.
 For you, with a non working Mojo, the root cause (whether battery or battery protection circuit) may be a moot point, compared to being able to listen to your Mojo - if trying a long trickle charge with Mojo turned off does not work, then contact your dealer who will advise about returning to Chord. They are usually able to sort things out.


----------



## ufospls2

miketlse said:


> Flashing red is normally indicating less than 2% charge.
> When you recharge, do you switch the Mojo off?
> 
> @Mojo ideas has posted in the past, that *very few* of the Mojos that get returned have battery problems, and the cause is usually a failure of the battery protection circuit.
> For you, with a non working Mojo, the root cause (whether battery or battery protection circuit) may be a moot point, compared to being able to listen to your Mojo - if trying a long trickle charge with Mojo turned off does not work, then contact your dealer who will advise about returning to Chord. They are usually able to sort things out.


 
 Well in the last little while I've been charging whilst using due to this issue. Then when I'm not using the Mojo, charging with it turned off. Its like...its working.....but not as well/long as it used to. I'm left wondering if it is going to die at any time. I guess I'll contact the dealer I bought it from. Thanks for the help.


----------



## miketlse

ufospls2 said:


> Well in the last little while I've been charging whilst using due to this issue. Then when I'm not using the Mojo, charging with it turned off. Its like...its working.....but not as well/long as it used to. I'm left wondering if it is going to die at any time. I guess I'll contact the dealer I bought it from. Thanks for the help.


 
 OK, I hoped that it would be something simple to sort out, and save you the hassle of returning your Mojo.
 Your dealer should be able to help/advise.


----------



## sanjeewasam

Can someone comment on Mojo pairing with Jh Audio Roxanne Universal IEM.


----------



## NaiveSound

What headphones sound very mid forward (mid centric) signature when played with mojo?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> What headphones sound very mid forward (mid centric) signature when played with mojo?


 
  
 HD650


----------



## jmills8

deftone said:


> HD650


For indoor use.


----------



## sklonchpower

Dear All.
  
 Could you be so kind to help me with the next issue I faced with?
  
 I had read the next link http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post#
  
 And I cant find the way how to make this preset mode start working.
 I know that if I press two volume buttons I'll switch on line output.
 Could you be so kind to explain me how to start preset more and adjust output of headphones according to my headphones specs.
 Thank you very much and have a nice day.


----------



## jarnopp

sklonchpower said:


> Dear All.
> 
> Could you be so kind to help me with the next issue I faced with?
> 
> ...




Line out mode simply starts the Mojo at a preset volume level (which is 3V output). You can adjust the volume up or down from there. But the best way to find the right level for your headphones is to start with the volume OFF and gradually adjust it upward until you find the right level. Then when you turn Mojo off and on again, it will start at that same level.


----------



## sklonchpower

Thank you very much.
 As far as I understood for my isine I need to make "-72" clicks at button volume that decrease volume. Its according to excell file that present at the first page of this topic.
 Am I understand it right?
  
 Kind regards.
 Vlad


----------



## jarnopp

sklonchpower said:


> Thank you very much.
> As far as I understood for my isine I need to make "-72" clicks at button volume that decrease volume. Its according to excell file that present at the first page of this topic.
> 
> Am I understand it right?
> ...




That is a guide, and a good starting point. But more simply, turn on Mojo and press the down volume button until both lights go out. Then plug in your isine and listen as you increase the volume to the level you like. The last volume you were listening at will be remembered by Mojo when you turn it off and on again.


----------



## Shure or bust

Can you run the mojo without battery via micro usb ?


----------



## noobandroid

shure or bust said:


> Can you run the mojo without battery via micro usb ?


 
 it has something like a current passthrough, so plug it in and let it charge till full (lights out), then connect the power AND the data port to active ports, preferably charge to a quality 2A charger and data to pc (maybe with an usb isolator, better), and it will all work continuously, although with more heat out


----------



## Shure or bust

Im sold. Hopefully it is a worthy replacement for my ha-1. I also hope it sonically matches my chord 2qute.


----------



## Hooster

shure or bust said:


> Im sold. Hopefully it is a worthy replacement for my ha-1.


 
  
 I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## HPLobster

shure or bust said:


> Im sold. Hopefully it is a worthy replacement for my ha-1. I also hope it sonically matches my chord 2qute.


 
  
  


hooster said:


> I don't think you will be disappointed.


 
 +1
  
 I use it as my main-rig DAC (via USB-micro from PC), no problems whatsoever...heat is negligible IMHO.


----------



## alota

hplobster said:


> +1
> 
> I use it as my main-rig DAC (via USB-micro from PC), no problems whatsoever...heat is negligible IMHO.


 
 i saw that you have the pm-3
 i have one with faw cable. the combo with mojo is really really good. you like this combination?


----------



## HPLobster

alota said:


> i saw that you have the pm-3
> i have one with faw cable. the combo with mojo is really really good. you like this combination?


 
 I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The Mojo brings out the best in them, the mids are simply to-die-for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...When I put them on it´s just like floating away into eternal musicality...
 I have also yet to find a genre that doesn´t sound good with this combo...
  
 I have listened to a LOT of DAPs (including many high-end ones) and I have listened to a LOT of closed cans...this is the best portable (over-ear) solution there is IMHO, best synergy possible...however take that from someone who has no experience with IEMs overall (with the exception of my IE80 that I only use to watch movies/youtube when traveling...) 
  
 mayyyyyybe someday I will have to give the Ether C a listen, but that´s low on my priority list right now...


----------



## maxh22

hplobster said:


> I LOVE it!
> The Mojo brings out the best in them, the mids are simply to-die-for :rolleyes: ...When I put them on it´s just like floating away into eternal musicality...
> I have also yet to find a genre that doesn´t sound good with this combo...
> 
> ...




Try the IE 80 and Mojo combo when you have time. It's such a relaxing combo..


----------



## alota

hplobster said:


> I LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 agree with you. honestly, i had some headphones in the past(hd-800, he-6, k-1000, hp-2, etc.etc.etc.)and i can believe in the sound of this headphone


----------



## NaiveSound

Any other headphones that are mid forward (mid centric) other than the hd650 when paired with the Mojo?


----------



## HPLobster

maxh22 said:


> Try the IE 80 and Mojo combo when you have time. It's such a relaxing combo..


 
 Yeah, maybe I should... It´s just that I never missed them since I own the PM3s (for almost a year now...).
 But I (used to) like the IE80s very much....and I like relaxed sound (hence I´m going to sell my TH-X00s...)


----------



## HPLobster

naivesound said:


> Any other headphones that are mid forward (mid centric) other than the hd650 when paired with the Mojo?


 
 Oppo-PM-3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also Hifiman HE-400i


----------



## NaiveSound

hplobster said:


> Oppo-PM-3   Also Hifiman HE-400i




I used to gave the he400i, I loved them, but I'm looking for even more midforward sound and detailed


----------



## maxh22

hplobster said:


> Yeah, maybe I should... It´s just that I never missed them since I own the PM3s (for almost a year now...).
> But I (used to) like the IE80s very much....and I like relaxed sound (hence I´m going to sell my TH-X00s...)




It definitely scales with better equipment, that's for sure. I'm wondering how much better it will get with Hugo 2... I will definitely report on that when I get my unit!


----------



## HPLobster

naivesound said:


> I used to gave the he400i, I loved them, but I'm looking for even more midforward sound and detailed


 
 hmm.....AKG-headphones tend to have a mid-forward signature...and detail...but I don´t know their line-up well enough to give you the best choice...


----------



## NaiveSound

hplobster said:


> hmm.....AKG-headphones tend to have a mid-forward signature...and detail...but I don´t know their line-up well enough to give you the best choice...




Thank you for that, anyone have any idea on the better choice on akg line?


----------



## jwbrent

naivesound said:


> Thank you for that, anyone have any idea on the better choice on akg line?




I owned both the K7XX and the K712 ... really liked the 712. Alas, I sold them in pursuit of IEM heaven.


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> I owned both the K7XX and the K712 ... really liked the 712. Alas, I sold them in pursuit of IEM heaven.




The 712 and Mojo go very well together, in my view.


----------



## Hooster

jwbrent said:


> I owned both the K7XX and the K712 ... really liked the 712. Alas, I sold them in pursuit of IEM heaven.


 
  
 Apologies for going OT here, but did you find IEM heaven and if you did, what IEM was heavenly?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> Thank you for that, anyone have any idea on the better choice on akg line?




I've tried these/ own 

K612 - balanced, detailed & smooth
K702 - emphasis on treble, detail & soundstage
K712 - mid focused & more detailed than both but comes at a cost because it can get harsh


----------



## mochill

http://penonaudio.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=704


----------



## Ike1985

deftone said:


> Isnt the CDM output much weaker than Mojo though?


 
  
 "Weak" isn't a concern, I'm using CIEMs and I'm sure if I was using headphones the CDM would have more than enough power. Right now I'm using low gain on the CDM and turning the knob about 1/2 of a single turn.  I could turn a lot more if I wanted but I like hearing.  Imagine a wavelength visibly, the line and it's curved hills above and below it.  The Mojo has little hills the CDM has Mountians(and I don't mean that in a frequency response sense, I mean it in a dynamism and largeness sense).  Mojo is incredibly detailed and it's an integral part of my setup being the part that produces the analog output for the CDM to amp.  The CDM increases the distance between the highs and lows making that line I talked about earlier taller above and deeper below, the effect is a larger more dynamic sound.  Soundstage is more spacious and much larger in all directions than mojo and vocals are more upfront closer to the listener.  CDM also makes the high end more present, especially cymbals, high pianos and other high instruments.  It adds a sparkle.  CDM also segregates each frequency/instrument better, there is more space between them so you can clearly see the drummer is in the top right , his cymbal is on the left, and vocalist is on the top left, etc.  Each instrument/frequency is more distinct and easier to isolate, less blurred in together.  CDM is magic when combined with a good analog output from a competent DAC like Mojo.
  
 I just compared Kinglord's Salmon and The Snake on Mojo vs Mojo + CDM.  Mojocdm was way more dynamic, soundstage was way larger with the panning guitars spinning around my head whereas with Mojo they just go a bit from left to right, sounded more live and energetic.  Also there's more sparkle in the top end and high notes are more present.
  
 https://kinglord.bandcamp.com/track/salmon-and-the-snake


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> I've tried these/ own
> 
> K612 - balanced, detailed & smooth
> K702 - emphasis on treble, detail & soundstage
> K712 - mid focused & more detailed than both but comes at a cost because it can get harsh




Is there anything higher end than the akg with mid forward magic?


----------



## Light - Man

naivesound said:


> Is there anything higher end than the akg with mid forward magic?


 
  
 Are you talking high end prices or high end sound quality? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Have you tried the AKG K612 pro yet or any other AKG?
  
 Can we take it that you are still looking for something better after your recent purchase of the Beyer T1.2 ?


----------



## NaiveSound

light - man said:


> Are you talking high end prices or high end sound quality?
> 
> Have you tried the AKG K612 pro yet or any other AKG?
> 
> Can we take it that you are still looking for something better after your recent purchase of the Beyer T1.2 ?




Sold the t1. I liked it but I was able to buy it for waaaaaay cheap and sold it for a fair price and made a few hundred. I'm having financial issues right now, so I'm not looking to spend much. I was asking of higher quality sound but (most of the time) that comes with a premium price. However... I don't mind buying used. I have not tried any akg. But I will the 712 as everyone says good things about it. 
Also I will be pairing with mojo so the synergy has to be there too if possible. But the answer is higher end sound. And maybe even price a little as I will buy used I can probably snatch up a good deal


----------



## Light - Man

naivesound said:


> Sold the t1. I liked it but I was able to buy it for waaaaaay cheap and sold it for a fair price and made a few hundred. I'm having financial issues right now, so I'm not looking to spend much. I was asking of higher quality sound but (most of the time) that comes with a premium price. However... I don't mind buying used. I have not tried any akg. But I will the 712 as everyone says good things about it.
> Also I will be pairing with mojo so the synergy has to be there too if possible. But the answer is higher end sound. And maybe even price a little as I will buy used I can probably snatch up a good deal


 
  
 Deftone and I agree that the K612 is surprisingly good and is cracking good value - if you are patient and give it sufficient burn in time.
  
 Several people prefer it to the K712.
  
 You could also try the TOTL K812 which I have my eye on - when it gets discounted by Amazon.


----------



## EagleWings

mython said:


> LOL...
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/812223/since-ak380cu-as-claimed-by-many-sounds-superior-compared-to-stock-should-mojo-be-made-in-cu-housing-too


 
  

  
 Btw, I do NOT have any info on this piece. I found this picture on FB in the King Rudi group's wall.


----------



## Ike1985

eaglewings said:


>




Really brings out mids and increases sub bass!!


----------



## joshnor713

ike1985 said:


> Really brings out mids and increases sub bass!!


 
  
 How about a dbrand skin. Would that improve sound quality? 
  
 (just kidding of course)
  
 On that note, a dbrand skin for the Mojo would be rad.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

joshnor713 said:


> How about a dbrand skin. Would that improve sound quality?
> 
> (just kidding of course)
> 
> On that note, a dbrand skin for the Mojo would be rad.


 
 I agree, I wouldn't mind bypassing any scratches with a skin... as I can't for the life of me find a reasonably priced case (doesn't need to be leather - pleather will do).


----------



## vapman

My question is HOW ON EARTH are there no cheapo silicone skins for these yet?
  

They are cheap as heck
Great impact absorbtion & exceptional protection against scratch, ding
Grip ++
Can be colorful easily
Protects device inside from dust better than leather etc
No complaints from those who refuse to buy leather products
They are good enough for most people's phones but not the MOJO?


----------



## Ike1985

There was a dude who I will not name on the forums who thought placing his ak380 in a case changed the signature and being outside I think too.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

It's not that I refuse to buy a "leather" case for the Mojo... I just would rather spend that towards another pair of headphones... now, if the case were $50 or less... I'd have less of an issue buying it.


----------



## offerbk1

Why would someone buy an expansive usb cable to connect the mojo to his phone? The whole idea is that tbe dac is in the mojo meaning all the signals between the phone and the mojo are 0 and 1 so if its working... its working. Whats the added value of buying a "good and expansive" cable over the 2 dollar ones from ebay?


----------



## jmills8

offerbk1 said:


> Why would someone buy an expansive usb cable to connect the mojo to his phone? The whole idea is that tbe dac is in the mojo meaning all the signals between the phone and the mojo are 0 and 1 so if its working... its working. Whats the added value of buying a "good and expansive" cable over the 2 dollar ones from ebay?


This has been debated 100 times.


----------



## corius

offerbk1 said:


> Why would someone buy an expansive usb cable to connect the mojo to his phone? The whole idea is that tbe dac is in the mojo meaning all the signals between the phone and the mojo are 0 and 1 so if its working... its working. Whats the added value of buying a "good and expansive" cable over the 2 dollar ones from ebay?


 
  
 You are right that the DAC just needs 1's and 0's. However, the USB cable electrically couples the source and the Mojo, and, in theory, it is possible that ground or signal noise from the source could transfer from source to Mojo and effect the behaviour of components other than just the FPGA (DAC). Whether or not this actually happens in real life is a subject of great debate.
  
 Now... Fibre optic cables sold with gold plated connectors... that is another topic altogether!


----------



## Hooster

offerbk1 said:


> Why would someone buy an expansive usb cable to connect the mojo to his phone? The whole idea is that tbe dac is in the mojo meaning all the signals between the phone and the mojo are 0 and 1 so if its working... its working. Whats the added value of buying a "good and expansive" cable over the 2 dollar ones from ebay?


 
  
 Because it makes them feel better and they think it sounds better. A lot of hifi is about that. People spend a lot of money on things that don't necessarily impact the real sound quality.


----------



## Hooster

ike1985 said:


> CDM is magic when combined with a good analog output from a competent DAC like Mojo.
> 
> I just compared Kinglord's Salmon and The Snake on Mojo vs Mojo + CDM.  Mojocdm was way more dynamic, soundstage was way larger with the panning guitars spinning around my head whereas with Mojo they just go a bit from left to right, sounded more live and energetic.  Also there's more sparkle in the top end and high notes are more present.
> 
> https://kinglord.bandcamp.com/track/salmon-and-the-snake


 
  
 I know what you mean. The sound coming out of my Samsung phones sounds better when I turn the tube amp effect on, a lot like you have described.


----------



## Light - Man

jmills8 said:


> This has been debated 100 times.


 
  
 Yes, this debate is like listening to a 100 bad scratches on an old broken record.
  
 Best that we listen with our ears and not with our pockets!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..................


----------



## HPLobster

offerbk1 said:


> Why would someone buy an expansive usb cable to connect the mojo to his phone? The whole idea is that tbe dac is in the mojo meaning all the signals between the phone and the mojo are 0 and 1 so if its working... its working. Whats the added value of buying a "good and expansive" cable over the 2 dollar ones from ebay?


 
 I bought a ForzaAudioworks Silver OTG USB-cable once to connect my Android-phone with the Mojo. When comparing it to my el cheapo usb cable it actually ...... improved nothing. 0,0%.
 It looks awesome though, I´m keeping it


----------



## guido

can someone recommend a good quality affordable USB cable to connect the Mojo to my MAC?


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> Is there anything higher end than the akg with mid forward magic?




Don't use price as the deciding factor for sound quality, that's the worst thing you can do in this hobby. You can't think well I won't enjoy this headphone because it's $200 and not $2,000.


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> Don't use price as the deciding factor for sound quality, that's the worst thing you can do in this hobby. You can't think well I won't enjoy this headphone because it's $200 and not $2,000.




I don't, people, just as a heads up. You get what you pay for. I haven't found anything impressive at under 500$ and plenty that wowed at over that amount... So... Typically... You get better as the costs rise. But I do understand hype and perceived value. 

Just wanted to know what are some of the best mid forward headphones... At any price range. But I'm more interested in high end. This is just a curiosity, I can't afford anything other than dollar tree earbuds right now anyways haha


----------



## Deftone

guido said:


> can someone recommend a good quality affordable USB cable to connect the Mojo to my MAC?




Monoprice sheilded usb with ferrite bead cost me £3.45


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> I don't, people, just as a heads up. You get what you pay for. I haven't found anything impressive at under 500$ and plenty that wowed at over that amount... So... Typically... You get better as the costs rise. But I do understand hype and perceived value.
> 
> Just wanted to know what are some of the best mid forward headphones... At any price range. But I'm more interested in high end. This is just a curiosity, I can't afford anything other than dollar tree earbuds right now anyways haha




Well I purchased ie800 for almost £700, I didn't get what I paid for because I thought the sound was underwhelming, where as the Pinnacle p1 I purchased after that (£179) we're amazing and "better" than the Sennheiser so. Your forum name explains a lot, Don't forget to enjoy the music.


----------



## Ike1985

offerbk1 said:


> Why would someone buy an expansive usb cable to connect the mojo to his phone? The whole idea is that tbe dac is in the mojo meaning all the signals between the phone and the mojo are 0 and 1 so if its working... its working. Whats the added value of buying a "good and expansive" cable over the 2 dollar ones from ebay?


 
  
 I would agree, however when it comes to analog signals cables do make a difference IMO but not digital EXCEPT for EMI/RF interferrence.  Digital cables designed for EMI/RF can actually affect the signature slightly per Rob Watts some thousand pages ago but it isn't an intentional effect but rather a byproduct of ferrite devices.


----------



## Ike1985

hooster said:


> I know what you mean. The sound coming out of my Samsung phones sounds better when I turn the tube amp effect on, a lot like you have described.


 

 I have an S7 and yes the tube effect is nice but a pale shadow of what the CDM is! If you like that I suggest you look at a CDM at some point in the future because it's probably the best thing I ever bought for audio ever.


----------



## NaiveSound

deftone said:


> Well I purchased ie800 for almost £700, I didn't get what I paid for because I thought the sound was underwhelming, where as the Pinnacle p1 I purchased after that (£179) we're amazing and "better" than the Sennheiser so. Your forum name explains a lot, Don't forget to enjoy the music.




I mean u guess so..? I have heard 1200$ and up iems and headphones...they all pooped on anything iem/hp at under 1k$... Other than The noble line up. Those truly are inflated, they are ok at everything but great at nothing. 

I have experience some iems/headphones that were a few hundred off in price and the cheaper ones performed better... But nothing very drastic., ie800 are boomy, with bloat and a weak midrange... Markert is full of fakes and many on this forum have abandoned them anyway... Other than that experience I doubt you have anything else to compare to

But I guess my screen name just blows my cover huh? Pffft


----------



## Deftone

naivesound said:


> I mean u guess so..? I have heard 1200$ and up iems and headphones...they all pooped on anything iem/hp at under 1k$... Other than The noble line up. Those truly are inflated, they are ok at everything but great at nothing.
> 
> I have experience some iems/headphones that were a few hundred off in price and the cheaper ones performed better... But nothing very drastic., ie800 are boomy, with bloat and a weak midrange... Markert is full of fakes and many on this forum have abandoned them anyway... Other than that experience I doubt you have anything else to compare to
> 
> But I guess my screen name just blows my cover huh? Pffft




I tried to help but nevermind. Good luck with the headphone search.


----------



## GraveNoX

I upgraded my PC PSU to a Corsair RM1000i, I didn't expected to change the sound of the Mojo, but it did, it sounds absolutely out of this world.
 Every time I change something in the chain, the cable, using jitterbug, the sound is different.
 The idea is that I don't know how much can be improved about Mojo, that's why we see many different opinions about it, it depends the system is used on.
 I tried optical (integrated Realtek + Xonar DG) and it was worse than USB and that was before PSU upgrade. Now on USB, the sound is insane.
 I use it on USB 2.0 (Intel) because I get some artifacts (pops) using 3.0 (Etron chipset). I will try a PCI-E - USB card to see if I can improve the sound even more.
  
 So if you use your PC, upgrade to a expensive PSU, for me it was the biggest upgrade for Mojo.
 It also improved the sound of the Nano iDSD by a wide margin, but still cannot reach Mojo.
  
 Thank you Chord for this amazing product! I will buy only Chord DACs in the future.


----------



## Deftone

I can believe that, I have seasonic power supply in my PC and I think it's the reason for having low noise on the USB outputs.


----------



## Ike1985

deftone said:


> I can believe that, I have seasonic power supply in my PC and I think it's the reason for having low noise on the USB outputs.


 

 Hows the noise on Macbook Pro's? I'm using a 7-8 year old MBP and in a year or two looking to switch to a 2014 becuse that's the last year you could swap out parts like RAM and HDD's or SDD's before apple did they're despicable lock down BS.


----------



## Shure or bust

If you think a psu changes audio quality you need a mental evaluation.


----------



## GraveNoX

shure or bust said:


> If you think a psu changes audio quality you need a mental evaluation.


 
 You need a mental evaluation before posting here.


----------



## spook76

shure or bust said:


> If you think a psu changes audio quality you need a mental evaluation.




Oh come on a retired Japanese attorney dropped $40,000+ for his own utility pole so his neighbors' usage would not effect his stereo and he can draw power directly from the grid. Hehehe

https://www.google.com/amp/gizmodo.com/obsessed-audiophiles-in-japan-are-installing-their-own-1785291714/amp


----------



## m8o

Hah! love the confidence. Buy prrreety sure dirty 5V power on a USB source shows up in various dac-amp measurents. I've seen various tests where high order non-harmonic spurious signals in the frequency spectrum were squelched just by changing cables to one w/an integrated shunt (the right name isn't coming to me right now; someone help me out).


----------



## Shure or bust

Keyword: A computer psu does not affect audio quality.


----------



## Hooster

shure or bust said:


> Keyword: A computer psu does not affect audio quality.


 
  
 And you know this because?


----------



## vapman

m8o said:


> Hah! love the confidence. Buy prrreety sure dirty 5V power on a USB source shows up in various dac-amp measurents. I've seen various tests where high order non-harmonic spurious signals in the frequency spectrum were squelched just by changing cables to one w/an integrated shunt (the right name isn't coming to me right now; someone help me out).


 
 Ferrite core?


----------



## Shure or bust

If you were using onboard audio the psu would matter. You honestly think the chord mojo doesnt have noise supression built into it ?


----------



## NaiveSound

Still having issues finding something with forward mids and also good synergy with mojo.


----------



## m8o

vapman said:


> Ferrite core?



Yes, thank you.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

m8o said:


> Hah! love the confidence. Buy prrreety sure dirty 5V power on a USB source shows up in various dac-amp measurents. I've seen various tests where high order non-harmonic spurious signals in the frequency spectrum were squelched just by changing cables to one w/an integrated shunt (the right name isn't coming to me right now; someone help me out).


 
 But, Mojo is not using the 5V power from USB input (other than input switching).


----------



## Ike1985

HAHA you guys crack me up.


----------



## jamestux

hplobster said:


> I bought a ForzaAudioworks Silver OTG USB-cable once to connect my Android-phone with the Mojo. When comparing it to my el cheapo usb cable it actually ...... improved nothing. 0,0%.
> It looks awesome though, I´m keeping it




I was given a QED USB cable to review... Same result!


----------



## theveterans

jamestux said:


> I was given a QED USB cable to review... Same result!


 
  
 In my experience, coaxial cables give the most significant difference out of the 3 inputs. The latter two (optical and USB) are almost placebo (snake oil) to my ears.


----------



## Shure or bust

theveterans said:


> In my experience, coaxial cables give the most significant difference out of the 3 inputs. The latter two (optical and USB) are almost placebo (snake oil) to my ears.


 
 i AGREE 100%


----------



## WayTooCrazy

So... a Fiio X5 Gen 3 with Coax out would be a fantastic DAP to pair with the Mojo?  I have the Shanling... but the "Jog Wheel" is kind of annoying.


----------



## howdy

waytoocrazy said:


> So... a Fiio X5 Gen 3 with Coax out would be a fantastic DAP to pair with the Mojo?  I have the Shanling... but the "Jog Wheel" is kind of annoying.



I can try the X5iii/Mojo, I would think they would be great togther except for the size. I use the Mojo/M1 90% of the time streaming Tidal Hifi which works great.


----------



## harpo1

howdy said:


> I can try the X5iii/Mojo, I would think they would be great togther except for the size. I use the Mojo/M1 90% of the time streaming Tidal Hifi which works great.


 
 How are you streaming Tidal on the M1?  Bluetooth from a phone?


----------



## howdy

harpo1 said:


> How are you streaming Tidal on the M1?  Bluetooth from a phone?



Yep! LGV20 to M1/Mojo. I can get about 30 feet distance to.


----------



## harpo1

howdy said:


> Yep! LGV20 to M1/Mojo. I can get about 30 feet distance to.


 
 Why not otg to Mojo from LGV20 and eliminate the M1?


----------



## fluidz

naivesound said:


> Still having issues finding something with forward mids and also good synergy with mojo.


 
  
 He-500


----------



## Deftone

theveterans said:


> In my experience, coaxial cables give the most significant difference out of the 3 inputs. The latter two (optical and USB) are almost placebo (snake oil) to my ears.


 
  
 Only reason i would buy an expensive usb cable is for better sheilding and the aesthetics.


----------



## GoSUV

Whether different USB cables make any differences depend on your source equipment. I would rank the following in order of electrical noise that would transmit via the USB cable to the Mojo: desktop computers > laptop computers > smart phones > tablets (non-LTE capable, otherwise same as smart phones) > DAP's including iPod Touch's
  
 So if you are using a DAP as source to connect to the Mojo, the effect of different USB cables is going to be subtle and negligible, compared to say a computer as source where the difference can be quite apparent.
  
 From my personal experience, USB cables do make a difference. Cables that are better shielded, or by just wrapping a ferrite core to a cheap USB cable, does make the sound darker and less grainy. And this difference is observable not just on the Mojo, but other portable DAC's as well.
  
 Of course, DAC's that are built with isolation by design, such as the Hugo TT or the Dave, are immune to the electrical noise and other EMI picked up by the cable and affecting the audio path, using different USB cables will not make any difference.
  
 Finally as a disclaimer, I have always said different USB cables may make a "difference", not necessarily implying it is "better" or "worse". Such is personal taste and some people may actually prefer the brighter sound of an unshielded cable thinking it is giving more details. To each his own.


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> So... a Fiio X5 Gen 3 with Coax out would be a fantastic DAP to pair with the Mojo?  I have the Shanling... but the "Jog Wheel" is kind of annoying.




I have the X5-3 and I like it for the 2 mSD card slots, the interface is largely working well, it streams Tidal, Spotify, etc., stores offline content to the 1st mSD slot, and the overall sound is clean and sweet to my ears...

BUT...

Be aware that for a transport the coaxial only outputs up to 24/96kHz currently and converts DSD to 88.2 PCM, and you need a custom cable to connect coaxial because of the shared line out port. Also, the USB audio out does not currently work without loud pops and excessive noise even though it's an advertised feature. FiiO is aware and 'are working on it', but I thought you should know.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

x relic x said:


> I have the X5-3 and I like it for the 2 mSD card slots, the interface is largely working well, it streams Tidal, Spotify, etc., stores offline content to the 1st mSD slot, and the overall sound is clean and sweet to my ears...
> 
> BUT...
> 
> Be aware that for a transport the coaxial only outputs up to 24/96kHz currently and converts DSD to 88.2 PCM, and you need a custom cable to connect coaxial because of the shared line out port. Also, the USB audio out does not currently work without loud pops and excessive noise even though it's an advertised feature. FiiO is aware and 'are working on it', but I thought you should know.




Thanks for the Heads up. I guess I'll stick with the M1 for now and decide what I want to do for a DAP later...than pass the M1 off to the kids.


----------



## x RELIC x

waytoocrazy said:


> Thanks for the Heads up. I guess I'll stick with the M1 for now and decide what I want to do for a DAP later...than pass the M1 off to the kids.




I'm sure the coaxial limits will be worked on. They've mucked up the coaxial out on the previous gen X5-2 before and fixed it relatively quickly. I'll post here if they end up working it out.


----------



## Arpiben

x relic x said:


> BUT...





> Also, the _*USB audio out does not currently work*_ without loud pops and excessive noise even though it's an advertised feature. FiiO is aware and 'are working on it', but I thought you should know.


 
  
 Thanks for reminding this point, I discovered this non compliancy only a few days ago thanks to one of your posts in X5-3's thread.
 I am afraid it will be hard or quite difficult to correct it.


----------



## howdy

harpo1 said:


> Why not otg to Mojo from LGV20 and eliminate the M1?



I like the small portable size of the Mojo/M1, I can put the combo in my pocket while Im doing whatever and still have my phone out to use.


----------



## headmanPL

I know from previous posts there are many in this forum that seek out binaural sound recordings.
 Probably only available to those in the UK, but BBC Radio 3 are starting to post recordings made by the BBC R&D team.
 I haven't tried yet as work would block the stream, but I'm looking forward to listening later via iPlayer and my laptop through Mojo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04w6g3s
Kaffe Matthews: in locking (in binaural sound)  Listen on headphones to Kaffe Matthew's 4-channel composition, recorded live at St John-at-Hackney, London, for International Women's Day 2017, and mixed in binaural sound.

  
  
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04x5jk3
*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius (in binaural sound)*

  
 Listen on headphones to Sir Mark Elder conducting the Hallé orchestra, Hallé Choir and Hallé Youth Choir in a binaural sound mix of Elgar's oratorio, The Dream of Gerontius, recorded live at the Bridgewater Hall, Manchester, on 12th March 2017. With soloists Sasha Cooke (mezzo-soprano), David Butt Philip (tenor) and Iain Paterson (bass-baritone). 
 Binaural sound offers headphone listeners an immersive audio experience, with sounds appearing to come from all around you. This clip is part of a trial by the BBC’s Research & Development department, which is researching technology that emulates human hearing in order to produce spatial recordings. So listening to the binaural version, you might perceive the music coming from outside your head, with the chorus appearing elevated above the orchestra, and the acoustic of the Bridgewater Hall surrounding you. Ensure your headphones are the correct way round - with the left channel on your left ear and the right channel on your right ear.


----------



## Ike1985

headmanpl said:


> I know from previous posts there are many in this forum that seek out binaural sound recordings.
> Probably only available to those in the UK, but BBC Radio 3 are starting to post recordings made by the BBC R&D team.
> I haven't tried yet as work would block the stream, but I'm looking forward to listening later via iPlayer and my laptop through Mojo
> 
> ...


 
  
 I played around with binaural sound but I always get bored with it because it's always classical stuff, nothing you can bang your head to.  I think the real leap is the Smyth Realiser thingy, can't wait to hear that.  Hope they develop some sort of conversion for files that aren't in that format because I am not re downloading my entire library.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

I'm having a serious problem with my unit: the battery hardly charges anymore. I can leave it on the charger for 12 or 24 hours, it doesn't matter. The white light turns on every time, and it will eventually start blinking as if it's charged, but when i turn it on, I'm already in yellow, and it will play for MAYBE an hour before hitting blinking red and shutting off! Leaving it on the charger while it plays helps a very little (I can go an hour and 15 mins). I haven't seen a blue or even a green amount of charge since this began! I've tried all the obvious things: letting it charge "fully", unplugging and plugging it back in, I've used different chargers and different cords.

This happened very suddenly, like overnight, and it's made the Mojo just plain unenjoyable. What's the point in listening anymore?

 I really hope someone has an idea of how to fix this. It's supposedly under warranty, but the last time I contacted Chord for a different issue they were no help AT ALL (and that issue STILL hasn't been addressed), so I'm dreading having to fight with them again. Any ideas? Anybody? 

If Chord ultimately doesn't honor the warranty, what do I do then? It's sad this is even a concern, I thought Chord would be better than this.


----------



## SteveUK

dj the rocket said:


> I'm having a serious problem with my unit: the battery hardly charges anymore. I can leave it on the charger for 12 or 24 hours, it doesn't matter. The white light turns on every time, and it will eventually start blinking as if it's charged, but when i turn it on, I'm already in yellow, and it will play for MAYBE an hour before hitting blinking red and shutting off! Leaving it on the charger while it plays helps a very little (I can go an hour and 15 mins). I haven't seen a blue or even a green amount of charge since this began! I've tried all the obvious things: letting it charge "fully", unplugging and plugging it back in, I've used different chargers and different cords.
> 
> This happened very suddenly, like overnight, and it's made the Mojo just plain unenjoyable. What's the point in listening anymore?
> 
> ...


 
 You say it starts blinking as if charged? iirc, blinking means that it's not receiving enough current to charge properly, when charged the light goes out.
 I assume you've tried a different charger with at least 2A capacity?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Anyone try this charger?

https://www.moon-audio.com/tronsmart-usb-charger.html

Wondering if it'll squelch my trickle charging whine.


----------



## sabloke

Got two of those, they're brilliant. No charging noise.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

sabloke said:


> Got two of those, they're brilliant. No charging noise.


 
 Really!? Nice! I guess I'll have to order one... but first, sending back my Shanling M1 and leaning heavy towards the Cayin N3 to pair with the Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

dj the rocket said:


> I'm having a serious problem with my unit: the battery hardly charges anymore. I can leave it on the charger for 12 or 24 hours, it doesn't matter. The white light turns on every time, and it will eventually start blinking as if it's charged, but when i turn it on, I'm already in yellow, and it will play for MAYBE an hour before hitting blinking red and shutting off! Leaving it on the charger while it plays helps a very little (I can go an hour and 15 mins). I haven't seen a blue or even a green amount of charge since this began! I've tried all the obvious things: letting it charge "fully", unplugging and plugging it back in, I've used different chargers and different cords.
> 
> This happened very suddenly, like overnight, and it's made the Mojo just plain unenjoyable. What's the point in listening anymore?
> 
> ...


 
  
 The flashing light is showing that you arent feeding mojo enough amps. it doesnt blink when its finished a proper full
 charge, try to use a 2A charger and a quality cable so you dont restrict charging current reducing it to 1A or below.


----------



## jmills8




----------



## TheTrace

^ cold.


----------



## theveterans

jmills8 said:


>


 
  
 Anodize that copper so that it doesn't oxidize like on your pics


----------



## jmills8

theveterans said:


> Anodize that copper so that it doesn't oxidize like on your pics


Its a Copper mod.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I would probably put some sealant on it so that it doesn't Oxidize... but some people like the look of that on copper (not me though)... I'm sure it will oxidize quickly with the oils from the hands.


----------



## noobandroid

jmills8 said:


> Its a Copper mod.


 
 you the one with Rudi right?


----------



## jmills8

noobandroid said:


> you the one with Rudi right?


not me but I know from FB.


----------



## miketlse

waytoocrazy said:


> I would probably put some sealant on it so that it doesn't Oxidize... but some people like the look of that on copper (not me though)... I'm sure it will oxidize quickly with the oils from the hands.


 
 Give them a few months and they will turn green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 That will definately count as a mod.


----------



## theveterans

miketlse said:


> Give them a few months and they will turn green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 With enough carbonate exposure from the environment for sure.


----------



## m8o

Doesn't the green oxidization require salt? Not sure. Which I guess could come from your fingers/hands anyway. Yes, clear coat makes sense.


----------



## theveterans

m8o said:


> Doesn't the green oxidization require salt? Not sure. Which I guess could come from your fingers/hands anyway. Yes, clear coat makes sense.


 
  
 Yep you get carbonates from tap water and sodium from your hands
  
 Then again, I'd rather nickel plate it with 10 microns then plate it with 2 microns of decorative gold plate. That should resist corrosion for years.


----------



## ray-dude

As an interim step until I get my Hugo 2, I'm trying to connect my Mojo directly to my Classe CT2300 amp (-> B&W 802 speakers) via the single ended RCA inputs on the Classe.  When I go through my Oppo HA-1 as a preamp (Mojo headphone out to RCA in on Oppo to RCA out to Classe), everything is hunky dory.  When I try to connect the Mojo directly to the amp (Mojo headphone out to Classe RCA single ended in), I get a horrific hum.
  
 Before I experiment more, thoughts on how to eliminate hum in this sort of set up?  Have folks successfully connected their Mojo directly to a power amp in a 2 channel setup?
  
 My ultimate plan is to have the Hugo 2 connected directly to the amp (via RCA outs), so I'm trying to simplify my signal path in anticipation of that (and hopefully avoid similar hum issues with the H2)


----------



## Hooster

ray-dude said:


> Before I experiment more, thoughts on how to eliminate hum in this sort of set up?  Have folks successfully connected their Mojo directly to a power amp in a 2 channel setup?


 
  
 Yes, I have mine connected to a power amp with no problems at all. The hum may be due to a ground loop. You might try disconnecting your power amp from the ground, plugging your power amp into a different socket or some such solution.


----------



## miketlse

ray-dude said:


> As an interim step until I get my Hugo 2, I'm trying to connect my Mojo directly to my Classe CT2300 amp (-> B&W 802 speakers) via the single ended RCA inputs on the Classe.  When I go through my Oppo HA-1 as a preamp (Mojo headphone out to RCA in on Oppo to RCA out to Classe), everything is hunky dory.  When I try to connect the Mojo directly to the amp (Mojo headphone out to Classe RCA single ended in), I get a horrific hum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Sounds like a ground loop.

My system is usually

desktop>Mojo>Arcam Solo neo> Speakers

and I experience no problems

key points:

desktop>Mojo is via optical, so no electrical connection
Mojo is running off battery, so no mains electricity connection

So only the amplifier is connected to ground, so no ground loop.


Can you try connecting the Mojo directly to your amp, and remove your HA-1 as the potential issue - for this test?
Probably trial and error is needed, to narrow down the root cause.


----------



## ray-dude

> key points:
> 
> desktop>Mojo is via optical, so no electrical connection
> Mojo is running off battery, so no mains electricity connection
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the quick reply guys.
  
 I should clarify that "horrific" for my hum means I'm worried that it will blow my speakers (extremely loud).  
  
 I have the same issue when connecting the mojo on battery only (not connected to power and not connected to any other source) to the amp.  Strangely, I also get a significant hum when connected to the Mojo with the Mojo power off and nothing else connected to the (with multiple different cables/adapters)
  
 I have had zero issues with the Mojo driving headphones/CIEMs/Oppo HA-1 as a preamp/etc.
  
 I just tried connecting my amp directly to my Pono (headphone out, power off) and got the same hum as the Mojo.  Per @Hooster the problem may be with my amp.  I'll experiment there.
  
 Thanks again


----------



## miketlse

ray-dude said:


> Thanks for the quick reply guys.
> 
> I should clarify that "horrific" for my hum means I'm worried that it will blow my speakers (extremely loud).
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, from that description the Mojo is innocent, and the amp should be your focus now.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, so... I sent back the Shanling M1. I thought it was nice and all, but didn't like having to reach around and continually grab the jog wheel for play pause, etc. So. I'm on the hunt again for something "like" the M1, isn't much bigger than the Mojo and can do the BT 4.0/Aptx streaming, and hopefully has Coax/or USB out.  Physical buttons are a BIG plus as I want to operate it with the screen off. Touch-screen is not a necessity. Any ideas?  I'm leaning towards Cayin N3. I'm currently using my Sony Xperia Z3v as a DAP for the Mojo, but that phone is quite a bit bigger than the Mojo (so stacking looks silly).  Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## howdy

waytoocrazy said:


> Ok, so... I sent back the Shanling M1. I thought it was nice and all, but didn't like having to reach around and continually grab the jog wheel for play pause, etc. So. I'm on the hunt again for something "like" the M1, isn't much bigger than the Mojo and can do the BT 4.0/Aptx streaming, and hopefully has Coax/or USB out.  Physical buttons are a BIG plus as I want to operate it with the screen off. Touch-screen is not a necessity. Any ideas?  I'm leaning towards Cayin N3. I'm currently using my Sony Xperia Z3v as a DAP for the Mojo, but that phone is quite a bit bigger than the Mojo (so stacking looks silly).  Any suggestions appreciated.



Hidizs AP60?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

howdy said:


> Hidizs AP60?


 
 I just stumbled onto that... It looks excellent! I think the buttons are capacitive... so I'll have to read a bit more about it. 
  
 Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## fumanshu

waytoocrazy said:


> I just stumbled onto that... It looks excellent! I think the buttons are capacitive... so I'll have to read a bit more about it.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!


 

 I have both AP60 and M1 and tested both with Mojo, M1 is much much cleaner and gives bigger soundstage Give the AP60 to my son. Just ordered yesterday the Cayin N3 to use it with the Mojo, don't know if it will sounds better than M1 with Mojo.
  
 Also, I'm wondering if coaxial sounds better than USB on the Mojo when needed with DAP.....with the Cayin N3 I ordered the ''special'' usb c to coax cable....hope will sound good!!!
  
 Anyone test usb vs coax on Mojo?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

fumanshu said:


> I have both AP60 and M1 and tested both with Mojo, M1 is much much cleaner and gives bigger soundstage Give the AP60 to my son. Just ordered yesterday the Cayin N3 to use it with the Mojo, don't know if it will sounds better than M1 with Mojo.
> 
> Also, I'm wondering if coaxial sounds better than USB on the Mojo when needed with DAP.....with the Cayin N3 I ordered the ''special'' usb c to coax cable....hope will sound good!!!
> 
> Anyone test usb vs coax on Mojo?


 
 Keep me in the loop. I have not ordered yet (and just built a long OTG cable for a phone that I no longer use) to pair with Mojo for time being. N3 is also one that I'm considering. The Fiio X3ii looked nice, but I need/want Tidal to stream to the device/Mojo as well.


----------



## krismusic

Anyone using an iPod Touch with the Mojo? Any problems, interference etc?


----------



## miketlse

krismusic said:


> Anyone using an iPod Touch with the Mojo? Any problems, interference etc?


 
 Check post #3 first.
 If there were any issues, they have probably been flagged up there.


----------



## canali

krismusic said:


> Anyone using an iPod Touch with the Mojo? Any problems, interference etc?


 
 yes i do..ipod touch 6 and mojo with extender.
 sometimes there is a connection issue...rarely however...
 when it does i just remove the cck cable and then plug it back in,
 ensuring both devices are connected...usually takes care of things.
  
 **enjoying the mojo more and more...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





at first i was a lazy ass with just using my dragonfly red (lightweight, smaller)
 ...but now am enjoying the sound of the mojo....if you're not well trained in listening skills/exposure to alot of gear
 then being able to hear the diffs between a very good DAC vs a lesser one is not so easy...i naively thought it would be aking to going
 from SD to HD TV easy....nada.
  
 and btw want to see REALLY pricey DACs...then look at some of *MSB technology* gear...wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.msbtechnology.com/dacs/
 http://www.msbtechnology.com/


----------



## miketlse

canali said:


> and btw want to see REALLY pricey DACs...then look at some of *MSB technology* gear...wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Makes the DAVE + Blu 2 + Utopia headphones, look very affordable.


----------



## krismusic

miketlse said:


> Check post #3 first.
> If there were any issues, they have probably been flagged up there.







canali said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Thanks. I think I'll go ahead and buy one.


----------



## canali

krismusic said:


> Thanks. I think I'll go ahead and buy one.


 

  

  
  
 i also suggest buying the *Onkyo HF player ''pack'' *or $10 from the apple app store...allows you to play alac, flac, and 24/192 files.
 https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/onkyo-hf-player/id704139896?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
 (there is a free version ..but only the $10 paid app allows for HD 24/192 files)
  
 in some discussion with a helpful headfier about this app,
 i was asked if the *onkyo hd app* was doing* native upsampling* or not...
 am not sure...
_"What happens when you turn off upsampling mode?_
_I havent used it for a long time admittedly. Perhaps they have improved.
 Before it would play say 24/96, but the app would downsample it to 16/44. So i wasnt actually getting the 24/96 playback_
_but when i was playing my Rush 'Moving Pictures' in 24/192 thru the app, the mojo ball was the darker blue_
_indicating correct bitstream rate.''_


----------



## WayTooCrazy

canali said:


> one chap asked me if the onkyo hd app was doing native upsampling or not...am not sure...
> but when i was playing my Rush 'Moving Pictures' in 24/192 thru the app, the mojo ball was the darker blue
> indicating correct bitstream rate.


 
 Settings > USB Audio > Upsampling Mode (turn off). Dunno if you can use DSD mode on the iPhone... but you can also change the settings there as well.


----------



## canali

waytoocrazy said:


> Settings > USB Audio > Upsampling Mode (turn off). Dunno if you can use DSD mode on the iPhone... but you can also change the settings there as well.


 
 excuse my naivete...why would you turn off the upsampling mode?
 i don't use any DSD btw....just tidal hifi, and my own ripped alac, flac and 24/192 purchases from 7digital.ca


----------



## WayTooCrazy

canali said:


> excuse my naivete...why would you turn off the upsampling mode?
> i don't use any DSD btw....just tidal hifi, and my own ripped alac, flac and 24/192 purchases from 7digital.ca


 
 I answered your question... you were not sure if the app was doing native upsampling... the answer is, it is by default. I turn off upsampling as I want my 44.1/96/88 or 192Khz tracks to play at their native resolution and not be molested by my DAC. If it doesn't bother you and you are ok with it. No need to turn it off.


----------



## ljbrandt

I'd interested to try a Mojo as a desktop DAC (I'm not a headphone guy).  I've searched this thread, but it doesn't seem like there's a consensus for a bargain micro USB to use for a desktop solution (ala the infamous Belkin USB gold back in the day).  I'm not really interested to spend more than 20-30 bucks, so the AQ cinnamon is out.  Also looking for a quality USB charging cable. Any other suggestions?  Anker perhaps?


----------



## fumanshu

waytoocrazy said:


> Keep me in the loop. I have not ordered yet (and just built a long OTG cable for a phone that I no longer use) to pair with Mojo for time being. N3 is also one that I'm considering. The Fiio X3ii looked nice, but I need/want Tidal to stream to the device/Mojo as well.


 

 I just don,t know if Mojo via coaxial is a s good, better or worst than USB input. Have you read anything about that?  Anyway, I ordered the Cayin N3 usb c to coaxial cable which looks so nice....hope that it sounds as good as it looks!!!


----------



## miketlse

fumanshu said:


> I just don,t know if Mojo via coaxial is a s good, better or worst than USB input. Have you read anything about that?  Anyway, I ordered the Cayin N3 usb c to coaxial cable which looks so nice....hope that it sounds as good as it looks!!!


 
 I think that Rob watts gives his preference for sound quality as USB>optical>coaxial
  
 There were plenty of people using coaxial, so you may find it suits your needs.
 I mainly use optical, because it is very clean sound, but USB sounds slightly brighter to me. I haven't tried coaxial.
  
 I am hoping that the Hugo 2 will provide both clean and bright with USB. Heres hoping.


----------



## fumanshu

miketlse said:


> I think that Rob watts gives his preference for sound quality as USB>optical>coaxial
> 
> There were plenty of people using coaxial, so you may find it suits your needs.
> I mainly use optical, because it is very clean sound, but USB sounds slightly brighter to me. I haven't tried coaxial.
> ...


 

 Yes I've read that Rob says that too. On my main system, I much prefer listening the Chord 2Qute with my Siltech coaxial cable rather than my DH Labs Mirage USB cable which is a very good USB cable.USB cable always sound too sterile . But never try coaxial input on the Mojo since I always use the USB because my Shanling M1 doesn't have a coax output. But with my new Cayin N3, I will have the chance to try t out. I know that a lot of people are using coaxial on their Mojo but don't know what their impressions when comparing it the usb input.


----------



## miketlse

fumanshu said:


> Yes I've read that Rob says that too. On my main system, I much prefer listening the Chord 2Qute with my Siltech coaxial cable rather than my DH Labs Mirage USB cable which is a very good USB cable.USB cable always sound too sterile . But never try coaxial input on the Mojo since I always use the USB because my Shanling M1 doesn't have a coax output. But with my new Cayin N3, I will have the chance to try t out. I know that a lot of people are using coaxial on their Mojo but don't know what their impressions when comparing it the usb input.




In the early Mojo days (say just over a year ago), there were a lot of posts regarding the best coaxial cables and plugs to use. But once a consensus was reached, the posts seemed to die down, because there were no issues left to solve - plus I presume that most coaxial users must have been happy.


----------



## fumanshu

miketlse said:


> In the early Mojo days (say just over a year ago), there were a lot of posts regarding the best coaxial cables and plugs to use. But once a consensus was reached, the posts seemed to die down, because there were no issues left to solve - plus I presume that most coaxial users must have been happy.


 

 It would be great to find these posts back. I don,t even know that there was a post on this topic!!!


----------



## x RELIC x

Compared to the USB input I find coaxial to sound largely the same. Optical is slightly smoother and USB and coaxial are generally a wash IMO. 

Of course this is with the gear I've tried and use so YMMV.


----------



## fumanshu

x relic x said:


> Compared to the USB input I find coaxial to sound largely the same. Optical is slightly smoother and USB and coaxial are generally a wash IMO.
> 
> Of course this is with the gear I've tried and use so YMMV.


 

 thanks a lot for your input about the differences in your finding!! what optical cable are you using?


----------



## x RELIC x

fumanshu said:


> thanks a lot for your input about the differences in your finding!! what optical cable are you using?




I use a short Sysconcept optical cable and it works very well from the AK100 mk2 and the AK240. I've posted these already in the thread, but this is what it looks like...





I also have other various optical cables I've used with my CD player and MacBookPro.


----------



## miketlse

fumanshu said:


> It would be great to find these posts back. I don,t even know that there was a post on this topic!!!


 
 A search using the keyword Fiio should bring up ,some posts.
 However as a starter Post #3 contains this section of links:
  
  
*Connecting Mojo to devices via 3.5mm co-axial* (Click to hide)
 *(NB: please also view the videos section!)*
  
*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment*. *None of these links are official endorsements*_._
  
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2940#post_12033270
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2595#post_12029029
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/12810#post_12407306
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/3570#post_12046140
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4020#post_12054119
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4275#post_12057847
  
Please be cautious about head-fier derGabe selling cables_  - *some members have not received their orders!*_
  
www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11490#post_12349732
  
  
  
 iBasso DX90 issues:  www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-first-post-for-updated-info/4800#post_12069924
  
  
  
*Fiio x3**ii and X5ii*  owners, please additionally note: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/14070#post_12442957
 MoonAudio offer suitable cables
 Custom-Cable also offer suitable cables

  
*'Uranus' Co-Axial cable for Fiio X3ii and X5ii* (Click to show)   

  
  
  

  
  
 Here are the signal paths for an appropriate Co-Axial cable to connect Fiio X3ii and X5ii DAPs to Mojos Co-Axial digital input:
  

 (pin-out identities based upon these: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14985#post_12467535 )
  
*IMPORTANT: James (CEO of Fiio) has privately confirmed to me that the above diagram is definitely correct for X3ii, X5ii, and X7*
  
  
 Alternatively, if you wish to use a _*stereo TRS*_ plug at the Mojo end (instead of the mono TS plug in the above picture, which is really all that is required), then the pin connections would be as follows:
  

 (pin-out identities based upon this: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/18675#post_12651727)
  


 
*Also see THIS post* (Click to show)


----------



## analog'd

2094 pages. so i take it there are a few people who have this lil beauty, or else a couple of people who post a LOT. then i guess i'm not breaking any new ground when i receive mine in 3 days, but heck, i'm still excited as can be. 


 this beast will free me from only listening in one spot in the house, which is in the basement (or cellar as we call em around here), and allow my grandchildren to know for certain that i'm still with them (i listen a LOT!). i am also fairly certain that the dac in this thing is gonna out perform the old grant fidelity tube dac i'm using. have an AQ cinnamon and an AQ golden gate coming, so i can also use it as dac only with my burson soloist amp. 

 i still can't get over being amazed at the idea that i can listen to my lcd-3f (2016 ver) anywhere i please. spring is coming and sitting outside is gonna be amazing. i think I better 'spring' for that fresh battery for my laptop! 

 is this thing half as good as they say it is? c'mon wednesday, hurry up and get here!


----------



## canali

analog'd said:


> 2094 pages. so i take it there are a few people who have this lil beauty, or else a couple of people who post a LOT. then i guess i'm not breaking any new ground when i receive mine in 3 days, but heck, i'm still excited as can be.
> 
> 
> this beast will free me from only listening in one spot in the house, which is in the basement (or cellar as we call em around here), and allow my grandchildren to know for certain that i'm still with them (i listen a LOT!). i am also fairly certain that the dac in this thing is gonna out perform the old grant fidelity tube dac i'm using. have an AQ cinnamon and an AQ golden gate coming, so i can also use it as dac only with my burson soloist amp.
> ...


 
  
  
 a quality portable audio rig is definitely a thing of beauty...


----------



## miketlse

analog'd said:


> 2094 pages. so i take it there are a few people who have this lil beauty, or else a couple of people who post a LOT. then i guess i'm not breaking any new ground when i receive mine in 3 days, but heck, i'm still excited as can be.
> 
> 
> this beast will free me from only listening in one spot in the house, which is in the basement (or cellar as we call em around here), and allow my grandchildren to know for certain that i'm still with them (i listen a LOT!). i am also fairly certain that the dac in this thing is gonna out perform the old grant fidelity tube dac i'm using. have an AQ cinnamon and an AQ golden gate coming, so i can also use it as dac only with my burson soloist amp.
> ...


 
 Welcome to the club (in 3 days). I don't think that you will be disappointed.
  
 Chord posted a few days ago, that they have sold nearly 50k Mojos, and still the number grows.
  
 This does mean that there is a vast reservoir of knowledge built up on Head-Fi, with a lot of common questions/answers documented in post #3.
  
 I always suggest spend the 3 days compiling your music list, then enjoy the music and see where it leads you - it has certainly led me to explore many new musical styles/artists/etc during the last year.
  
 There is also the Mojos greatest hits thread, where some of us discuss tracks that sound very good using Mojo.


----------



## alota

analog'd said:


> 2094 pages. so i take it there are a few people who have this lil beauty, or else a couple of people who post a LOT. then i guess i'm not breaking any new ground when i receive mine in 3 days, but heck, i'm still excited as can be.
> 
> 
> this beast will free me from only listening in one spot in the house, which is in the basement (or cellar as we call em around here), and allow my grandchildren to know for certain that i'm still with them (i listen a LOT!). i am also fairly certain that the dac in this thing is gonna out perform the old grant fidelity tube dac i'm using. have an AQ cinnamon and an AQ golden gate coming, so i can also use it as dac only with my burson soloist amp.
> ...


 
 prepare for a new experience


----------



## AndrewH13

miketlse said:


> In the early Mojo days (say just over a year ago), there were a lot of posts regarding the best coaxial cables and plugs to use. But once a consensus was reached, the posts seemed to die down, because there were no issues left to solve - plus I presume that most coaxial users must have been happy.


 
  
  
 Yep, use Coax from Fiio & iBasso DAPs into Mojo & Hugo and never had the slightest problem.  In past used Optical and Co-ax into Tag hifi, always preferred Coax.


----------



## fumanshu

andrewh13 said:


> Yep, use Coax from Fiio & iBasso DAPs into Mojo & Hugo and never had the slightest problem.  In past used Optical and Co-ax into Tag hifi, always preferred Coax.


 

 thanks a lot for input concerning coaxial input of the Mojo. have you ever use usb? interested to see if thee is differences, if so what they are.


----------



## AndrewH13

fumanshu said:


> thanks a lot for input concerning coaxial input of the Mojo. have you ever use usb? interested to see if thee is differences, if so what they are.




Never had need nor desire to. Optical can have problems with highest bitrates and previously sounded too smooth (connections to hifi) which i don't like. USB has different variants, OnTheGo, Micro, Mini, C type. Coax just works and sounds great, very few problems ever talked about on here. The thread would be a tenth smaller if you cut out connection queries with USB and Optical!


----------



## fumanshu

andrewh13 said:


> Never had need nor desire to. Optical can have problems with highest bitrates and previously sounded too smooth (connections to hifi) which i don't like. USB has different variants, OnTheGo, Micro, Mini, C type. Coax just works and sounds great, very few problems ever talked about on here. The thread would be a tenth smaller if you cut out connection queries with USB and Optical!


 

 thanks a lot! Since I don't listen much DSD files, I guess I will use the Cayin N3 with it's ''special'' USB C to coaxial cable.....at worst, still can use normal usb c to micro b with the Mojo since the N3 can both output coax or usb. Will see which sound I prefer.


----------



## Deftone

ljbrandt said:


> I'd interested to try a Mojo as a desktop DAC (I'm not a headphone guy).  I've searched this thread, but it doesn't seem like there's a consensus for a bargain micro USB to use for a desktop solution (ala the infamous Belkin USB gold back in the day).  I'm not really interested to spend more than 20-30 bucks, so the AQ cinnamon is out.  Also looking for a quality USB charging cable. Any other suggestions?  Anker perhaps?


 
  
 Get an Anker Powerline (they are excellent quality usb cables) and stick a couple ferrite chokes on it. I just use a Monoprice 3m micro usb.


----------



## Deftone

miketlse said:


> Welcome to the club (in 3 days). I don't think that you will be disappointed.
> 
> *Chord posted a few days ago, that they have sold nearly 50k Mojos, and still the number grows.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I dont know why but i expected at least 200,000 units. Being so involved in this hobby makes me forget its still a niche market.


----------



## Deftone

analog'd said:


> is this thing half as good as they say it is? c'mon wednesday, hurry up and get here!


 
  
 If i had to describe the sound mojo puts out in one word... effortless.


----------



## Rob Watts

analog'd said:


> 2094 pages. so i take it there are a few people who have this lil beauty, or else a couple of people who post a LOT. then i guess i'm not breaking any new ground when i receive mine in 3 days, but heck, i'm still excited as can be.
> 
> 
> this beast will free me from only listening in one spot in the house, which is in the basement (or cellar as we call em around here), and allow my grandchildren to know for certain that i'm still with them (i listen a LOT!). i am also fairly certain that the dac in this thing is gonna out perform the old grant fidelity tube dac i'm using. have an AQ cinnamon and an AQ golden gate coming, so i can also use it as dac only with my burson soloist amp.
> ...


 
 I was listening to a system that had a mega DAC a few days ago - a reference DAC that has been very well reviewed, and the overall system cost at least a third of a million USD. Now I get to listen to these systems at shows a lot; but this time I was relaxed with a friend, and I could play whatever I wanted.
  
 And I was shocked as to how bad it was - the biggest problem was the sound-stage was utterly and completely flat (OK I admit I am a depth freak). But it had large amounts of digital glare, with the loudest instrument dominating, and no timbre variation. A Mojo based system would very easily beat this in every single regard.
  
 So I am sure you have no worries about it being as good as they say it is...
  
 Happy listening, Rob


----------



## WhiteKnite

It really is something special. I've had mine a couple weeks now and everything else sounds flat and dull after adjusting to the mojo sound. When I auditioned it, I thought it was nice, but didn't realize HOW nice until I got one and spent some time with it. That depth and the dynamics really do bring a new dimension to the music. It continues to impress me daily.


----------



## analog'd

alota said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> prepare for a new experience


 
  
 says the guy who's selling his?


----------



## analog'd

deftone said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the club (in 3 days). I don't think that you will be disappointed.
> ...


 
 oh man, these numbers are MASSIVE compared to 20 years ago when i got my 1st pair of grado rs1's and people would stop me on the streets in manhattan because seeing a wooden headphone was so bizarre. 50k mojos along with all the other sales of other models/brands is fairly huge. look at how many manufacturers are staying alive in headphone gear and you know that this is no niche any more really. it's like, if they had made "the graduate" now, the older guy would've said to the kid; "headphones. the future is headphones".


----------



## axl1

Those with the Shanling M1 DAP. What cable you use to connect the DA to Mojo? Where to get the cable?


----------



## Deftone

axl1 said:


> Those with the Shanling M1 DAP. What cable you use to connect the DA to Mojo? Where to get the cable?


 
  
 I thik it comes with USB C to Micro in the box


----------



## harpo1

deftone said:


> I thik it comes with USB C to Micro in the box


 
 That one isn't otg.  He'll need an otg one.


----------



## harpo1

axl1 said:


> Those with the Shanling M1 DAP. What cable you use to connect the DA to Mojo? Where to get the cable?


 
 Here's one several people have used.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-Audio-Amplifier-/301996162871?hash=item46505fbf37


----------



## WhiteKnite

harpo1 said:


> Here's one several people have used.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Left-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-Audio-Amplifier-/301996162871?hash=item46505fbf37


 
 Yep, that's the one I use for my G5.  It works but too much EMI/RFI with the phone.  Probably fine for the M1 I'm sure.


----------



## harpo1

whiteknite said:


> Yep, that's the one I use for my G5.  It works but too much EMI/RFI with the phone.  Probably fine for the M1 I'm sure.


 
 I use it for the M1 Mojo combo and it works fine.


----------



## Hooster

rob watts said:


> A Mojo based system would very easily beat this in every single regard.


 
  
 The Mojo is amazing, thank you for making it.


----------



## alota

analog'd said:


> says the guy who's selling his?


 
 yes because i´m buying an hugo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 P.S.: i wrote this after pratically sold my mojo


----------



## WhiteKnite

hooster said:


> The Mojo is amazing, thank you for making it.


 
 I just wish customer support was better.  Mine had a loose 3.5mm jack so lost connection in one channel if I wiggled it at all.  After waiting a week for a reply I opened it up and found 2 of the tabs were never even soldered to the pcb.  Took me less than 5 minutes to fix, and isn't really a big deal, but a reply to my emails would have been nice.


----------



## adamsmarbles

1st post!
  
 Thank you
  
           First thing I did was get out every headphone I have access too,  a poor selection I might add,  Sennheiser HD 600,  m50x, Momentum's, Panasonic RP-WF 600-s, my brothers Beyers, wish I could rent headphones. 
  
           Took the plunge on this last week after obsessing over it for a while as a wanted to get away from my 6-7 year old Onkyo 805, and several soundcard headphone outs like the x-fi, xonar, sadly never the essence headphone out's im a pc nut though
  
          Next thing will be to get myself a dap? portable music device to keep the source as good as it can be, tried usb audio player pro on my samsung s6, but i need to find a better solution for the long term.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

adamsmarbles said:


> 1st post!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


 
 I'm in the same boat. I've had mine for 2 mos. or so and love the sound. I currently pair with my Sony Z3v as a source (spare phone), but stacking is silly as the phone is huge. I wish they had smaller phones roughly the size of the Mojo for stacking. I originally bought an LG V20 thinking that was going to solve my "mobile" situation. Though, the Mojo squashes the V20 and made me realize that vocals on the V20 aren't as good, Highs can be sibilant at times and bass is too fuzzy. So, I now 'am looking for a DAP to pair with it (as I didn't like the Shanling M1). If only the Poly weren't crazy priced and was in the $400-450 range... it'd be hard not to grab that instead of a DAP.


----------



## maxh22

waytoocrazy said:


> If only the Poly weren't crazy priced and was in the $400-450 range... it'd be hard not to grab that instead of a DAP.


 
  
 In due time it will be


----------



## joshnor713

waytoocrazy said:


> I'm in the same boat. I've had mine for 2 mos. or so and love the sound. I currently pair with my Sony Z3v as a source (spare phone), but stacking is silly as the phone is huge. I wish they had smaller phones roughly the size of the Mojo for stacking. I originally bought an LG V20 thinking that was going to solve my "mobile" situation. Though, the Mojo squashes the V20 and made me realize that vocals on the V20 aren't as good, Highs can be sibilant at times and bass is too fuzzy. So, I now 'am looking for a DAP to pair with it (as I didn't like the Shanling M1). If only the Poly weren't crazy priced and was in the $400-450 range... it'd be hard not to grab that instead of a DAP.


 
  
 I'm kinda on the same boat. Would prefer a DAP over stacking, but there's no DAP that compares to the Mojo (maybe the AK380 at like 5x the price!). I also have the V20 and agree with your comparison.
  
 Just like you, I wanted a small mobile device to attach to the Mojo. I ended up getting a used Xperia Z3 Compact and I'm pretty satisfied with the stack, although, the phone could be smaller still. Plus, Sony used to have a dedicated audio driver via OTG (I reverted back to Android 4.4.4 because they removed the setting in later versions). Now I can use Tidal without Android's stupid re-sampling 
  
 I also thought about getting an old iPhone (when they were 4"), but don't want to have to use the camera connect dongle. The Poly would be a sweet alternative, but I wouldn't pay more than $200 for that kind of convenience. Also, would it be able to stream Tidal?


----------



## WCDchee

Notice anything? 

I've been really enjoying Mojo the past months. However, I've always felt the Hugo to sound much better, airier, much more open, more impactful.

I got to know of a balanced mod service, doesn't cost much and doesn't do a huge overall, just changes one of the outputs to a balanced output. Now I know some people are going to jump at this and tell me that the mojo is best untouched.

What I do hear, is significantly sharper imaging, significantly larger and more open staging, airier highs, and better resolution. So much so that I don't miss my Hugo anymore. The Hugo might be wiser, but the balanced mojo actually sounds more precise, transparent and resolving.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

joshnor713 said:


> I'm kinda on the same boat. Would prefer a DAP over stacking, but there's no DAP that compares to the Mojo (maybe the AK380 at like 5x the price!). I also have the V20 and agree with your comparison.
> 
> Just like you, I wanted a small mobile device to attach to the Mojo. I ended up getting a used Xperia Z3 Compact and I'm pretty satisfied with the stack, although, the phone could be smaller still. Plus, Sony used to have a dedicated audio driver via OTG (I reverted back to Android 4.4.4 because they removed the setting in later versions). Now I can use Tidal without Android's stupid re-sampling
> 
> I also thought about getting an old iPhone (when they were 4"), but don't want to have to use the camera connect dongle. The Poly would be a sweet alternative, but I wouldn't pay more than $200 for that kind of convenience. Also, would it be able to stream Tidal?


 
 I believe you would be able to stream Tidal if you connect via BT 4.0/AptX. I've done that on the Shanling and it wasn't bad at all. I've been thinking a lot about the DP-X1 and the AK70... and really like the look of the AK70 in stacked form (ultimately an AK120 v1 would be my preferred stack).

 I like how this Miter case snaps apart.


----------



## Hooster

wcdchee said:


> I got to know of a balanced mod service, doesn't cost much and doesn't do a huge overall, just changes one of the outputs to a balanced output.


 
  
 How do they do that, op amps or transformers?


----------



## joshnor713

waytoocrazy said:


> I believe you would be able to stream Tidal if you connect via BT 4.0/AptX. I've done that on the Shanling and it wasn't bad at all. I've been thinking a lot about the DP-X1 and the AK70... and really like the look of the AK70 in stacked form (ultimately an AK120 v1 would be my preferred stack).
> 
> I like how this Miter case snaps apart.


 
  
 Yeah, that is slick. I would've gone the AK route, but they don't do Tidal offline (nor have said if they ever will). Shame


----------



## GreenBow

Glad folks recently mentioned the Shanling M1 and that Hidziz or whatever it's called.  I keep meaning to find a source for Mojo so I can use it away from PC.
  
 However I recently added a requirement to my list of necessities with a source. It must have quite an expansive EQ on it. Basically I discovered my Grado 225e sound infinitely better with the bright highs tamed.
  
 225e graph.

  
  
 It means I need a DAP that I can EQ, if I keep these headphones. That actually rules out the Sony A15/17, since all settings become locked when USB is connected. I either need a DAP that will still EQ, or a phone that has an app that EQ's.
  
 It might seem a bit of a workaround for just one pair of headphones. However it can't harm to have EQ possibility can it? Unless in future I absolutely maintain a philosophy of buying only flat response headphones. (Then sell my 225e, so I can use any source. ...Btw..I don't mean that the 225e are way too bright, but they are a bit for me.)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

joshnor713 said:


> Yeah, that is slick. I would've gone the AK route, but they don't do Tidal offline (nor have said if they ever will). Shame


 
 That does stink, didn't think of that.


----------



## fredholmes

waytoocrazy said:


> I believe you would be able to stream Tidal if you connect via BT 4.0/AptX. I've done that on the Shanling and it wasn't bad at all. I've been thinking a lot about the DP-X1 and the AK70... and really like the look of the AK70 in stacked form (ultimately an AK120 v1 would be my preferred stack).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can stream tidal using USBAudioPlayerPro a great little Android app.


----------



## Ike1985

greenbow said:


> Glad folks recently mentioned the Shanling M1 and that Hidziz or whatever it's called.  I keep meaning to find a source for Mojo so I can use it away from PC.
> 
> However I recently added a requirement to my list of necessities with a source. It must have quite an expansive EQ on it. Basically I discovered my Grado 225e sound infinitely better with the bright highs tamed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 UAPP on android, nothing else is close.  Paramaetric and typical IQ, streaming support, responsive support that constantly updates the app, bitperfect option, DSD options, so many options.


----------



## joshnor713

fredholmes said:


> You can stream tidal using USBAudioPlayerPro a great little Android app.


 
  
 But no offline


----------



## krismusic

joshnor713 said:


> I also thought about getting an old iPhone (when they were 4"), but don't want to have to use the camera connect dongle. The Poly would be a sweet alternative, but I wouldn't pay more than $200 for that kind of convenience. Also, would it be able to stream Tidal?



There are some nice neat albeit expensive third party cables available that get rid of the CCK and make a smalier iPhonI a neat option. 

I agree that a device that does not store offline files is no use to me.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

You guys got me thinking... now I'm looking through Amazon at sub 3.5" screen Android phones. There are a lot and sub $100 for them, and sum in the $50 range.


----------



## joshnor713

waytoocrazy said:


> You guys got me thinking... now I'm looking through Amazon at sub 3.5" screen Android phones. There are a lot and sub $100 for them, and sum in the $50 range.


 
  
Make sure they support OTG! Many cheap Android phones don't come with the feature.


----------



## sabloke

For about $200 you can get a V10. Proper phone and a bit of a beast DAP by itself


----------



## WayTooCrazy

sabloke said:


> For about $200 you can get a V10. Proper phone and a bit of a beast DAP by itself


 
 Already have a V20.


----------



## WCDchee

hooster said:


> How do they do that, op amps or transformers?


 
  
 Here's the thing, I don't know 
  
 What they did tell me though was that the fundamental circuit design wasn't changed, it was pretty simple, just a matter of inverting the current amp section and making it 4 pin.


----------



## DBaldock9

wcdchee said:


> Here's the thing, I don't know
> 
> What they did tell me though was that the fundamental circuit design wasn't changed, it was pretty simple, just a matter of inverting the current amp section and making it 4 pin.


 

 Mojo-Kai?  That model is mentioned many pages back, about a year ago - but no details were discussed.


----------



## WCDchee

dbaldock9 said:


> Mojo-Kai?  That model is mentioned many pages back, about a year ago - but no details were discussed.




I'm not certain exactly how much it costs, I've yet to pay but I do know it doesn't cost much unlike the musashi which pretty much costs as much as a new mojo, and which I've found to be worse than the normal mojo.


----------



## Ike1985

joshnor713 said:


> But no offline




What do you mean? I drag and drop flac albums onto my phone running UAPP everyday.


----------



## Ike1985

wcdchee said:


> Here's the thing, I don't know
> 
> What they did tell me though was that the fundamental circuit design wasn't changed, it was pretty simple, just a matter of inverting the current amp section and making it 4 pin.



Right and it measured worse post mod on some measurements If I recall correctly. I'd much rather just get a balanced cable for the cdm( mojo -> cdm -> iems)


----------



## WCDchee

ike1985 said:


> Right and it measured worse post mod on some measurements If I recall correctly. I'd much rather just get a balanced cable for the cdm( mojo -> cdm -> iems)




It's not the musashi mod. It's done by another party in china for something like a hundred bucks.

Unfortunately I'm not such a fan of the CDM. I do find the mod to have improved the mojo considerably though. Clearly improved resolution, staging, imaging and transparency.


----------



## Hooster

ike1985 said:


> What do you mean? I drag and drop flac albums onto my phone running UAPP everyday.


 
  
 Not with Tidal


----------



## Ike1985

wcdchee said:


> It's not the musashi mod. It's done by another party in china for something like a hundred bucks.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not such a fan of the CDM. I do find the mod to have improved the mojo considerably though. Clearly improved resolution, staging, imaging and transparency.




Send me yours and I'll pay shipping both ways to review it. 

How do I even contact this guy, his siteis totally in chinese and took me 10 min to even find it, the address isn't anything related to MSt audio at all.


----------



## ambrose1985

btw anyone can recommend a good cable btwn iphone and mojo ? I need a long one because its gg to be for my bedside table setup !


----------



## DjBobby

ambrose1985 said:


> btw anyone can recommend a good cable btwn iphone and mojo ? I need a long one because its gg to be for my bedside table setup !


 
 Meenova has 2 different lengths.
 http://meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## Bengkia369

One word - STEAM!


----------



## ambrose1985

djbobby said:


> Meenova has 2 different lengths.
> http://meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


 
  
 oh thx thx ! what about moon audio's silver dragons and curious cables ? 
  
 Any reviews about them ?


----------



## Ike1985

djbobby said:


> Meenova has 2 different lengths.
> http://meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


 
  
 Startech on amazon is much higher quality and same or lower price. Much thicker cable, very sturdy.  I got mine for like $4 bucks if I recall correctly.  I also owned the meenova, it was thin and the ends were fragile and the cable was broke in a matter of months.  I've had my startech for a very long time now and it's still perfect.  search google for startech otg


----------



## DavidW

This just started happening this morning: I plug in the Apple CCK into my iPhone 6 and the connected USB plug into the Mojo. Music only comes out of the iPhone speaker and no longer comes out of the Mojo headphone jack. Sometimes when I make the connection, I get the following message: "iousbhostdevice: this connected device is not supported". The problem still persists even after restarting all devices.
  




  
 Any ideas?


----------



## Thewhyer

davidw said:


> This just started happening this morning: I plug in the Apple CCK into my iPhone 6 and the connected USB plug into the Mojo. Music only comes out of the iPhone speaker and no longer comes out of the Mojo headphone jack. Sometimes when I make the connection, I get the following message: "iousbhostdevice: this connected device is not supported". The problem still persists even after restarting all devices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I have the same issue I think the iOS 10.3 update messup the connection.
 Do you guys have any idea how to solve it?


----------



## Ike1985

thewhyer said:


> Yeah, I have the same issue I think the iOS 10.3 update messup the connection.
> Do you guys have any idea how to solve it?


 
  
 Ditch apple. Other than that it's hard to say man, whose to say the next update won't screw you again?  I'm loving android and the Samsung S8 is right around the corner.  When I had an iPhone I used to disconnect Mojo, close my listening apps, disconnect all cables, powerdown mojo, powerdown phone, turn on mojo, connect cable to mojo and then to phone.


----------



## miketlse

thewhyer said:


> Yeah, I have the same issue I think the iOS 10.3 update messup the connection.
> Do you guys have any idea how to solve it?


 
 What type of update is it - full or beta?
  
 Apple have a long history on this thread, of releasing beta version updates, which stop connections working (and sometimes bricks the chips in third party connection cables).
 The full release of software usually works fine.
 Your options are probably revert to your previous version of iOS, or just live with the beta version until the full release happens (not what everyone wants to hear).
  
 Sometimes the chips in the cables become permanently bricked, and then the only option is a new cable.


----------



## Hooster

miketlse said:


> Sometimes the chips in the cables become permanently bricked, and then the only option is a new cable.


 
  
 Or ditch apple.


----------



## canali

Quote: 





davidw said:


> This just started happening this morning: I plug in the Apple CCK into my iPhone 6 and the connected USB plug into the Mojo. Music only comes out of the iPhone speaker and no longer comes out of the Mojo headphone jack. Sometimes when I make the connection, I get the following message: "iousbhostdevice: this connected device is not supported". The problem still persists even after restarting all devices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 happens occasionally to me, too..just unplug, replug...ensure it's snugly inserted
 turn unit on/off
  
 doesn't sound like you are using the *chord mojo* *extender add-on?*...
 buying that was the best thing i got for the mojo.
 otherwise, before purchasing it, the connection between usb and cck often went off...esp if moved around.
 was a total PITA.


----------



## dennistdk

thewhyer said:


> Yeah, I have the same issue I think the iOS 10.3 update messup the connection.
> Do you guys have any idea how to solve it?


 

 10.3 here - and working fine, so it's doesn't seem like a general issue with 10.3.


----------



## cazone

AP60+Mojo 

Had the Mojo stacked with the X3ii before. 
But was never satisfied with the spdif out.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

cazone said:


> AP60+Mojo
> 
> Had the Mojo stacked with the X3ii before.
> But was never satisfied with the spdif out.


 
 My AP60 will be here today. How do you like your stack?  I have a shopping cart packed with an AK70 and case that allows the Mojo stack... and my finger keeps hovering over the "buy" button. I'm hoping the AP60 will satisfy. I know that lots of people say the "balanced" is not all that... or whatever... I can't help but want it though.


----------



## jmills8

cazone said:


> AP60+Mojo
> 
> Had the Mojo stacked with the X3ii before.
> But was never satisfied with the spdif out.


Put that in your pocket and walk around for a couple of hours.


----------



## cazone

jmills8 said:


> Put that in your pocket and walk around for a couple of hours.


 

 hehe
 I don't walk. never.
 But I take trains...
  
 (still a little smaller than the mojo+X3ii combo)


----------



## cazone

waytoocrazy said:


> My AP60 will be here today. How do you like your stack?  I have a shopping cart packed with an AK70 and case that allows the Mojo stack... and my finger keeps hovering over the "buy" button. I'm hoping the AP60 will satisfy. I know that lots of people say the "balanced" is not all that... or whatever... I can't help but want it though.


 

 First impression is quite good.
 I prefer the AP60 (as a transport) soundwise to the X3ii.
  
 And it's so small !


----------



## ReigninBeard

dennistdk said:


> 10.3 here - and working fine, so it's doesn't seem like a general issue with 10.3.


 

 Hello this is my first post. I've lurked for quite some time but felt the need to register to post this. There are definitely issues with iOS 10.3. I installed it at the start of the week. (public finished build) This morning was my first go at using my Mojo since the update. I was using my 7plus. The audio would start for a about a minute and then shut off, the Mojo's lights were still on and the audio was showing as playing on my iPhone. If i turned the Mojo off and on again the audio would play and again after the same sort of time would shut off again. I tried it for a hour or so with different tracks and as I keep the accessory kit in my bag a few different connections.  When I got home from work I tried my Mojo on my Mac and my Wifes iPhone 6 that she hadn't updated yet. No issues at all. I decided to stick the phone into DFU mode and revert back to 10.2.1, which is a major ball ache (I discovered) as because it wouldn't let me restore the 10.3 back up to my newly restored phone. Anywhere I synced over a few albums including ones I'd tried this morning, they all played fine again. For testing purposes I updated to 10.3 again and played the audio and same problem again, audio kept shutting off and wouldn't play. Reverted back to 10.2.1 again and as I type this its back to normal again. (i've been sat at my mac for hours restoring etc). So its apparent there are definitely problems with the new iOS. To iPhone users that are experiencing problems, I would revert back as soon as possible before Apple stops signing 10.2.1. Its a fairly easy process, you need to find the correct iOS for your phone, stick your phone into DFU mode then restore your phone to the 10.2.1 you download, you'll need to hold the alt key on mac or shift key on windows when you press the restore button to locate where you downloaded 10.2.1. Take into account though that you won't be able to restore your back up, which is a major pain. Assuming there's a fix in 10.3.1 though the back up would work again. I hope this helps a few of you.


----------



## tuna47

I need help 
Will the mojo be able to drive the hifiman he 1000 
I know more power would be better but won't have money left
Has anyone heard the combo


----------



## DBaldock9

tuna47 said:


> I need help
> Will the mojo be able to drive the hifiman he 1000
> I know more power would be better but won't have money left
> Has anyone heard the combo


 
 There's a fairly in-depth analysis of the Mojo driving the HE-1000, in this post - http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/31095#post_13339114


----------



## karloil

At long last, after eyeing the Mojo for months - finally got my unit!  Am I too late???


----------



## ReigninBeard

I had a response from Chord on Twitter to say that "Since 10.3 non-genuine Apple cables are effected. Switching to an authorised cable will clear the issue." I'm using an official genuine apple CCK and then Chords cable or USB block. What other genuine apple cable are they suggesting I use?


----------



## 435279

karloil said:


> At long last, after eyeing the Mojo for months - finally got my unit!  Am I too late???


 
 You are never too late to find your Mojo.


----------



## karloil

steveoliver said:


> You are never too late to find your Mojo.




 Hahaha i guess you're right  Batteries are dead on my unit, need to charge 1st when I get home before I can use it. Got a free optical cable too! Great deal k_hand_tone1:


----------



## DavidW

reigninbeard said:


> I had a response from Chord on Twitter to say that "Since 10.3 non-genuine Apple cables are effected. Switching to an authorised cable will clear the issue." I'm using an official genuine apple CCK and then Chords cable or USB block. What other genuine apple cable are they suggesting I use?


 
 I received the same response from my Amazon seller. My CCK is a genuine Apple cable. Further, my Mojo did not work when plugged into a Windows PC (with the appropriate drivers). I'm not certain in my case if it is 10.3 or the unit. I am in the process of sending it back as it is still within the Amazon return period. I actually found another Mojo at an even lower cost ($498 USD) from a different seller on Amazon.
  
 I am hoping that it is the unit and not 10.3, but I will find out for sure in the nex few days.  Meanwhile. listening to my music right out of the iPhone.


----------



## zerolight

My CCK was bought direct from Apple. It too has connection issues. Every so often drops the connection. Disconnect and reconnect cable from phone resolves. Not ideal. It's the ugly BIG CCK3.


----------



## venton

I'm fine on 10.3 on ipod touch 6th gen


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

venton said:


> I'm fine on 10.3 on ipod touch 6th gen




With custom cck or Apple cck?


----------



## venton

djtheaudiophile said:


> With custom cck or Apple cck?



Genuine Apple cck


----------



## ekrauss

miketlse said:


> What type of update is it - full or beta?
> 
> Apple have a long history on this thread, of releasing beta version updates, which stop connections working (and sometimes bricks the chips in third party connection cables).
> The full release of software usually works fine.
> ...




iOS 10 has wreaked similar havoc with the Oppo HA-2 and HA-2SE. The issue has been narrowed down to a problem with the iOS 10 USB driver.


----------



## Ike1985

reigninbeard said:


> I had a response from Chord on Twitter to say that "Since 10.3 non-genuine Apple cables are effected. Switching to an authorised cable will clear the issue." I'm using an official genuine apple CCK and then Chords cable or USB block. What other genuine apple cable are they suggesting I use?


 
  
 apple just wants you to buy another from them.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

I'm scared to update my iPod touch 6th gen as I use a custom cck cable from Forza audio works.


----------



## Deftone

karloil said:


> At long last, after eyeing the Mojo for months - finally got my unit!  Am I too late???


 
  
 Too late? im not aware the Mojo party ended.


----------



## Deftone

djtheaudiophile said:


> I'm scared to update my iPod touch 6th gen as I use a custom cck cable from Forza audio works.


 
  
 Im glad these problems dont happen on android its good to fall back on, its pretty aggravating when windows plays up even if your running on chords asio drivers then requires multiple restarts.


----------



## karloil

x relic x said:


>


 
  
 just to confirm @x RELIC x - the cable that you used here is a FiiO L16?
  
 I'm planning to do a DIY Coax cable - 3.5mm to 3.5mm - would you be able to help me with the pinouts? tried reading the FAQ section but it wasn't really stated there. Planning to connect the Mojo and Cayin i5 - and i read it also uses the same configuration as with FiiO X5 (http://penonaudio.com/Coaxial-Decoding-cable-for-Chord-Mojo-with-DAP?search=mojo)


----------



## x RELIC x

karloil said:


> just to confirm @x RELIC x
> - the cable that you used here is a FiiO L16?
> 
> I'm planning to do a DIY Coax cable - 3.5mm to 3.5mm - would you be able to help me with the pinouts? tried reading the FAQ section but it wasn't really stated there. Planning to connect the Mojo and Cayin i5 - and i read it also uses the same configuration as with FiiO X5 (http://penonaudio.com/Coaxial-Decoding-cable-for-Chord-Mojo-with-DAP?search=mojo)




Yes, it's the FiiO L16 and it works with the X5-1's separate 3.5mm TS coaxial port. Yes, I know, I know, it's a stereo TRS cable meant for line-out connections and not a shielded 75 Ohm coaxial standard cable. It does work though as the signal and ground line up with the pin outs.

For the Cayin i5 you need to use their USB C to coaxial cable as they don't have a 3.5mm coaxial port for the i5. There's plenty of information on the i5 thread if you do a search for coaxial output, or just ask there (Andy Kong usually replies rather quickly).

Edit: This post will be of use to you.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/802382/cayin-i5-lossless-android-dap-with-akm4490-dac-supporting-32-384-pcm-64-128-dsd/2085#post_13033755


----------



## karloil

x relic x said:


> Yes, it's the FiiO L16 and it works with the X5-1's separate 3.5mm TS coaxial port. Yes, I know, I know, it's a stereo TRS cable meant for line-out connections and not a shielded 75 Ohm coaxial standard cable. It does work though as the signal and ground line up with the pin outs.
> 
> For the Cayin i5 you need to use their USB C to coaxial cable as they don't have a 3.5mm coaxial port for the i5. There's plenty of information on the i5 thread if you do a search for coaxial output, or just ask there (Andy Kong usually replies rather quickly).


 
  
 thanks for the quick reply. yeah, i also asked and did a search in the i5 thread. I also looked at the N6 thread and found some answers. Someone did mention that the i5 also has Coax out - but now i have the pin configuration (TS Plug - Data at Tips, Ground to Sleeve) for the cable - just need Andy to confirm the Coax for i5


----------



## x RELIC x

karloil said:


> thanks for the quick reply. yeah, i also asked and did a search in the i5 thread. I also looked at the N6 thread and found some answers. Someone did mention that the i5 also has Coax out - but now i have the pin configuration (TS Plug - Data at Tips, Ground to Sleeve) for the cable - just need Andy to confirm the Coax for i5




Did you read the link in the edit I made to my previous post?

Here it is again:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/802382/cayin-i5-lossless-android-dap-with-akm4490-dac-supporting-32-384-pcm-64-128-dsd/2085#post_13033755


----------



## karloil

x relic x said:


> Did you read the link in the edit I made to my previous post?
> 
> Here it is again:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/802382/cayin-i5-lossless-android-dap-with-akm4490-dac-supporting-32-384-pcm-64-128-dsd/2085#post_13033755


 
  
 This is so perfect! Thank you for providing the link and helping out! I really appreciate it. Now time to look for the parts


----------



## WarrenR

Hi all.
  
 Well I just picked up this baby (the mojo) a few days ago and the SQ has blown my mind.  I have a hifi set up but I use the Mojo with the PC in my bedroom.  I already had a pair of HD650's and a Rega Ear lying about so I thought why not put them to good use.  So I bought a Dragonfly Black which used for a few days but I just got the upgrade itch and decided to splash out on the Mojo.  I'm so glad I did as this thing is phenomenal.  The Dragonfly was nice for the money but this is on another level. 
  
 The first day I used the Mojo connected to my Rega Ear due to not having an adapter but now I run the HD650's straight from the Mojo.  Now I'm getting the upgrade itch for some more headphones (oh no what have I started!).
  
 So if you had £300 to spend on some headphones, new or 2nd hand, what would you say if the best for synergy straight from the Mojo?  I have tinnitus so I favour smoothness, midrange and bass over analytical detail.  I mean I still like detail but not by the bucket loads.
  
 I frequent a classifieds forum that is members only and someone is selling a pair of practically brand new Audioquest Nighthawk Carbon for £300. 
  
 Cheers.


----------



## betula

warrenr said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well I just picked up this baby (the mojo) a few days ago and the SQ has blown my mind.  I have a hifi set up but I use the Mojo with the PC in my bedroom.  I already had a pair of HD650's and a Rega Ear lying about so I thought why not put them to good use.  So I bought a Dragonfly Black which used for a few days but I just got the upgrade itch and decided to splash out on the Mojo.  I'm so glad I did as this thing is phenomenal.  The Dragonfly was nice for the money but this is on another level.
> 
> ...


 

 Go for the Nighthawk. It is not everyone's cup of tea, but if you give some time to your brain to adjust to its unique sound signature, you may fall in love with them. Great synergy with Mojo. I still love this combo for many-many months now. Amazing sound imo, and great value for the money.


----------



## jarnopp

reigninbeard said:


> I had a response from Chord on Twitter to say that "Since 10.3 non-genuine Apple cables are effected. Switching to an authorised cable will clear the issue." I'm using an official genuine apple CCK and then Chords cable or USB block. What other genuine apple cable are they suggesting I use?




I've upgraded to 10.3 and, for the first time with the official CCK, am having occasional random sound loss. I have to pause the track, unplug and plug back in the lightning connector. Kind of annoying. Not frequent, but random. Average once or twice an hour, maybe? Hopefully Poly fixes that for good.


----------



## WarrenR

Hi Betula.
  
 Really no way.  They are interesting sound wise.  I'm just reading some more reviews of the AQ NHC now.  I'll have a think about it.  I think I need to do some more research about them first before I splash out or does an early bird catch the worm?  I don't think they will sell today but you never know.
  
 Any other phones for £300 ,preferably 2nd hand as I can get more bang for buck?
  
 Must have great synergy being driven from the Mojo!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Running this... but still have a hankering for a "balanced" DAP.


----------



## maxh22

warrenr said:


> Hi Betula.
> 
> Really no way.  They are interesting sound wise.  I'm just reading some more reviews of the AQ NHC now.  I'll have a think about it.  I think I need to do some more research about them first before I splash out or does an early bird catch the worm?  I don't think they will sell today but you never know.
> 
> ...




The M1060 sounds glorious with Mojo. I listen on red/orange and there is plenty of power to spare. Right now they are $400 on amazon but the msrp is $300. Monoprice is going to be restocking them mid April and hopefully with some tweaks to the build.

Zeos just did a review of them which came out today. He liked them better than the LC-2 and said they are in line with the LCD-X in the sound quality dept. I don't always agree with his reviews or the way he tests his equipment but this time he is pretty spot on about these headphones.


----------



## vincik

Can Mojo be used 24/7 with pc as dac? It seems not because when i use Mojo for longer periods of time (almost whole day) of contious use, it auto shutdowns and can be used only after while. So does it mean the unit depleats it's battery capacity quicker than it is able to replenish it? Or could it be some other problem? Maybe overheating? Or some auto sleep function going mad? I use it on Windows 10, 24bit/96khz. It went off on two differenc ocsasions. Both when playing two different games for few hours. Battery is charged from pc whole time it is connected as dac. Unit is few weeks old.
  
 The small light next to charging port is white when connected and flashes red when disconected. - does it mean battery is low? how can i tell battery level when it is being charged?


----------



## harpo1

vincik said:


> Can Mojo be used 24/7 with pc as dac? It seems not because when i use Mojo for longer periods of time (almost whole day) of contious use, it auto shutdowns and can be used only after while. So does it mean the unit depleats it's battery capacity quicker than it is able to replenish it? Or could it be some other problem? Maybe overheating? Or some auto sleep function going mad? I use it on Windows 10, 24bit/96khz. It autoshutdowned when playing two different games for few hours. Battery is charged from pc whole time it is connected as dac. Unit is few weeks old. thanks


 
 You need to make sure it's fully charged before using it as a desktop DAC.


----------



## miketlse

vincik said:


> Can Mojo be used 24/7 with pc as dac? It seems not because when i use Mojo for longer periods of time (almost whole day) of contious use, it auto shutdowns and can be used only after while. So does it mean the unit depleats it's battery capacity quicker than it is able to replenish it? Or could it be some other problem? Maybe overheating? Or some auto sleep function going mad? I use it on Windows 10, 24bit/96khz. It went off on two differenc ocsasions. Both when playing two different games for few hours. Battery is charged from pc whole time it is connected as dac. Unit is few weeks old. The small light next to charging port is white when connected and flashes red when disconected.




Flashing red means 2% battery left, so it is not surprising that is shuts down.
The chord advice is to fully charge the battery first, and then you can use the mojo connected to your pic, with no issues of overheating.


----------



## betula

vincik said:


> Can Mojo be used 24/7 with pc as dac? It seems not because when i use Mojo for longer periods of time (almost whole day) of contious use, it auto shutdowns and can be used only after while. So does it mean the unit depleats it's battery capacity quicker than it is able to replenish it? Or could it be some other problem? Maybe overheating? Or some auto sleep function going mad? I use it on Windows 10, 24bit/96khz. It went off on two differenc ocsasions. Both when playing two different games for few hours. Battery is charged from pc whole time it is connected as dac. Unit is few weeks old.
> 
> The small light next to charging port is white when connected and flashes red when disconected. - does it mean battery is low? how can i tell battery level when it is being charged?


 

 You are experiencing this problem, because Mojo is not charging from USB ports. It needs 1A for charging, and USB ports provide only 500mA. You need at least 1A wall charger for Mojo. Listening and charging at the same time is OK according to Chord, but Mojo will run hotter than usual. You do not have to worry about heat though, as the unit will shut off before over-heating thanks to security circuits. (This is not what you are experiencing at this point, you simply drain the battery.) There are three ways to avoid overheating and auto shut off: 1, start using Mojo after it is fully charged (leaving the charger cable plugged in) 2, turn the unit on its side, this way you double the surface to loose heat and shut off won't happen 3, use Mojo from battery, and charge at night. (If you need more than 7-8 hrs listening a day, you can still plug the charger in for an hour or so without any issue.) According to Rob Watts battery should give you at least 10.000 hrs of usage before it starts to loose its capacity. That is more than 5 years, if you listen 5 hours _every_ day.

 This is how the charging lights tell you the battery level:


On a personal note: I did use my first Mojo plugged in 24/7, but somehow killed the battery. I was not paying attention to keep it fully charged before using it though, and it was a very early production unit. With my replacement unit I chose the 3rd way, charging at night and using the battery. Works well for me, and it is also one cable less this way.


----------



## WhiteKnite

maxh22 said:


> The M1060 sounds glorious with Mojo. I listen on red/orange and there is plenty of power to spare. Right now they are $400 on amazon but the msrp is $300. Monoprice is going to be restocking them mid April and hopefully with some tweaks to the build.
> 
> Zeos just did a review of them which came out today. He liked them better than the LC-2 and said they are in line with the LCD-X in the sound quality dept. I don't always agree with his reviews or the way he tests his equipment but this time he is pretty spot on about these headphones.


 Hoping to grab those as well once they come back in stock. I'm just afraid they'll sell out before I put in my order with how much hype Zeos gave them.


----------



## x RELIC x

warrenr said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well I just picked up this baby (the mojo) a few days ago and the SQ has blown my mind.  I have a hifi set up but I use the Mojo with the PC in my bedroom.  I already had a pair of HD650's and a Rega Ear lying about so I thought why not put them to good use.  So I bought a Dragonfly Black which used for a few days but I just got the upgrade itch and decided to splash out on the Mojo.  I'm so glad I did as this thing is phenomenal.  The Dragonfly was nice for the money but this is on another level.
> 
> ...




FYI, Rob Watts (the Mojo designer) prefers the Nighthawk due to its performance and smooth delivery. I picked up the Nighthawk when it was 40% off before the Nighthawk Carbon was released and it basically matches your description for your preferences. What I really like about them is the flat impedance response and the _very_ low distortion. I think the Mojo/Nighthawk combo is fantastic. When I want to hear _everything_ in the music with ridiculous dynamic punch I use the Focal Utopia with the DAVE. When I want to lose myself in the smooth warmth of the music I use the Nighthawk with the Mojo.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Audeze LCD-2F.


----------



## yoyorast10

music alchemist said:


> A pause is not the problem; it's skipping over the first moments of the track entirely that is the problem. (The cause is apparently the delay of the DAC due to the extra processing it does.) When the music starts, it has cut off the beginning of the track. But as I covered already, the foobar2000 plugin that lets you insert silence before each track fixed it. (Not the fade feature you mentioned.) Perhaps you don't keep up with the thread?
> 
> I actually get more of a pause either way since I load tracks into memory.


 
  
 What is the name of this plugin?


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

x relic x said:


> FYI, Rob Watts (the Mojo designer) prefers the Nighthawk due to its performance and smooth delivery. I picked up the Nighthawk when it was 40% off before the Nighthawk Carbon was released and it basically matches your description for your preferences. What I really like about them is the flat impedance response and the _very_ low distortion. I think the Mojo/Nighthawk combo is fantastic. When I want to hear _everything_ in the music with ridiculous dynamic punch I use the Focal Utopia with the DAVE. When I want to lose myself in the smooth warmth of the music I use the Nighthawk with the Mojo.




How are the nighthawks compared to audeze sine?


----------



## WarrenR

betula said:


> Go for the Nighthawk. It is not everyone's cup of tea, but if you give some time to your brain to adjust to its unique sound signature, you may fall in love with them. Great synergy with Mojo. I still love this combo for many-many months now. Amazing sound imo, and great value for the money.


 
  


x relic x said:


> FYI, Rob Watts (the Mojo designer) prefers the Nighthawk due to its performance and smooth delivery. I picked up the Nighthawk when it was 40% off before the Nighthawk Carbon was released and it basically matches your description for your preferences. What I really like about them is the flat impedance response and the _very_ low distortion. I think the Mojo/Nighthawk combo is fantastic. When I want to hear _everything_ in the music with ridiculous dynamic punch I use the Focal Utopia with the DAVE. When I want to lose myself in the smooth warmth of the music I use the Nighthawk with the Mojo.


 

 Interesting thanks!
  
 I just splashed out for the Nighthawk Carbon 2nd hand for £300.  Seller describes them as mint.  I should have them on Tuesday.  They retail £599 over here so I think i got a bargain.  I hope I like them.
  
 I was reading John Darko's review of the Mojo and he said they put meat onto the bone when it comes to the timbre of the Mojo.  I'm liking the sound of that!
  
 I'll update my thoughts about the phones soon.


----------



## x RELIC x

djtheaudiophile said:


> How are the nighthawks compared to audeze sine?




I'm sorry, I haven't heard the Audeze Sine.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I tried the Nighthawk's at my local Best Buy Magnolia. I'm going to assume they were "just" out of the box and not properly amped, because when I heard them... they were lifeless and dark. I didn't think much of them. Especially considering what everyone else seems to think about them. I do have Sine coming in on Tuesday though. I also picked up a pair of Brianwavz HM5 pads to go with them. Can't wait to try them out. If they are as good and as comfortable as I hope.. I putting my LCD-2F and Deckard up for sale.


----------



## Deftone

warrenr said:


> Hi Betula.
> 
> Really no way.  They are interesting sound wise.  I'm just reading some more reviews of the AQ NHC now.  I'll have a think about it.  I think I need to do some more research about them first before I splash out or does an early bird catch the worm?  I don't think they will sell today but you never know.
> 
> ...




You already have one of the best headphones in the world trust me, Spend your money on music.


----------



## Deftone

waytoocrazy said:


> I tried the Nighthawk's at my local Best Buy Magnolia. I'm going to assume they were "just" out of the box and not properly amped, because when I heard them... they were lifeless and dark. I didn't think much of them. Especially considering what everyone else seems to think about them. I do have Sine coming in on Tuesday though. I also picked up a pair of Brianwavz HM5 pads to go with them. Can't wait to try them out. If they are as good and as comfortable as I hope.. I putting my LCD-2F and Deckard up for sale.




They are quite dark, not everyone can get used to the signature.


----------



## karloil

for those using the official case - does your Mojo normally turn off by itself? (i'm suspecting of thermal issues)
  
 I normally observe this while using Mojo and charging it at the same time.


----------



## RamblerBoy

Does anyone know where i can get bumpons for chord mojo? I lost one among the 4 stuck on to it.


----------



## miketlse

ramblerboy said:


> Does anyone know where i can get bumpons for chord mojo? I lost one among the 4 stuck on to it.



I don't remember this question being asked before, so there is no existing guidance I can give.
All I can suggest is contact Chord, and ask if they will send you one.

Failing that then Google for adhesive silicone feet, and see what links are discovered.


----------



## karloil

ramblerboy said:


> Does anyone know where i can get bumpons for chord mojo? I lost one among the 4 stuck on to it.




Try 3M. They have several sizes available and hopefully one size will fit.


----------



## jarnopp

At this point, it's probably best to take one off and see if you can find an exact match. If not, replace all four so it stays level.


----------



## WarrenR

maxh22 said:


> The M1060 sounds glorious with Mojo. I listen on red/orange and there is plenty of power to spare. Right now they are $400 on amazon but the msrp is $300. Monoprice is going to be restocking them mid April and hopefully with some tweaks to the build.
> 
> Zeos just did a review of them which came out today. He liked them better than the LC-2 and said they are in line with the LCD-X in the sound quality dept. I don't always agree with his reviews or the way he tests his equipment but this time he is pretty spot on about these headphones.


 
  
 They look like nice phones but shipping over to the UK will make them too dear because of the collapse in the pound since Brexit, plus taxes and shipping.


----------



## fumanshu

Anyone here using the coax input on the Mojo? I would like to know if you're suppose to be able to adjust the volume on the player or like the USB input, only the Mojo would control the volume? 
  
 And you're using the volume of the player-transport, at what volume should it be set not to affect too much the ''pure'' sound of the Mojo Dac? 
  
 Thanks


----------



## dennistdk

reigninbeard said:


> I had a response from Chord on Twitter to say that "Since 10.3 non-genuine Apple cables are effected. Switching to an authorised cable will clear the issue." I'm using an official genuine apple CCK and then Chords cable or USB block. What other genuine apple cable are they suggesting I use?


 

 Been doing some testing with a few cables. It seems all the unoriginal ones I have (usually with the "lightning to usb" chip in the lightning-part of the cable) are broken by 10.3. Even the one I made myself :-/
 It works for like 2 minutes, but then disconnects. I can only get it working again by restarting the phone.
 The original cck cable works fine (at least for the last few hours of playback).  Using a little special adapter makes it "ok" for now.


----------



## ReigninBeard

I did a fresh install Friday night, which hasn't stopped it happening but it's definitely slowed the issue down a bit. Took my Mojo for a 7 hour overtime stint at work Saturday. It stopped 17 times in those hours. Still annoying. But I can get through the odd track now. Can't figure out why it's affecting genuine CCK's too


----------



## Hooster

Anyone here using the coax input on the Mojo? I would like to know if you're suppose to be able to adjust the volume on the player or like the USB input, only the Mojo would control the volume?
 I think that would depend on the software you are using.
  
 And you're using the volume of the player-transport, at what volume should it be set not to affect too much the ''pure'' sound of the Mojo Dac?
 It should be set to the max.


----------



## iAudio365

hooster said:


> Anyone here using the coax input on the Mojo? I would like to know if you're suppose to be able to adjust the volume on the player or like the USB input, only the Mojo would control the volume?
> I think that would depend on the software you are using.
> 
> And you're using the volume of the player-transport, at what volume should it be set not to affect too much the ''pure'' sound of the Mojo Dac?
> It should be set to the max.




I use the optical coax, I adjust the volume from the mojo itself, I have an asus rog motherboard and that has its own software built in and on that I have the volume set to max, and the main volume control for me has been always done via the mojo itself. This does not effect the purity of the mojo itself and sounds fantastic.


----------



## jarnopp

dennistdk said:


> Been doing some testing with a few cables. It seems all the unoriginal ones I have (usually with the "lightning to usb" chip in the lightning-part of the cable) are broken by 10.3. Even the one I made myself :-/
> It works for like 2 minutes, but then disconnects. I can only get it working again by restarting the phone.
> The original cck cable works fine (at least for the last few hours of playback).  Using a little special adapter makes it "ok" for now.




Yep, same experience, even the up-until-now perfect Meenova cable. 2 minutes after a reset/restart and then it stops. Only CCK functions, and I get the stopping randomly on average a couple times per hour. Supposedly th Meenova was MfI, but perhaps not.


----------



## mswlogo

Is it worth adding a Linear Power Suppy to Mojo.

Since it more or less seems to run off the battery and power is just going to the charging circuit I was not sure if it would make much difference. And no power is used off the USB data input. 

I've seen some on ebay for $50 to $150 from China. 

Like this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/302250658326

I use Mojo strictly as a desktop unit.


----------



## karloil

fumanshu said:


> Anyone here using the coax input on the Mojo? I would like to know if you're suppose to be able to adjust the volume on the player or like the USB input, only the Mojo would control the volume?
> 
> Thanks




I'm using the Mojo via Coax - volume is adjusted on the Mojo. Adjusting the the volume on the player does nothing


----------



## Deftone

mswlogo said:


> Is it worth adding a Linear Power Suppy to Mojo.
> 
> Since it more or less seems to run off the battery and power is just going to the charging circuit I was not sure if it would make much difference. And no power is used off the USB data input.
> 
> ...




I can't hear any differences with the charger plugged in but if were convinced it would change the sound of probably go for an iFi ipower plug "queiter than battery"


----------



## fumanshu

karloil said:


> I'm using the Mojo via Coax - volume is adjusted on the Mojo. Adjusting the the volume on the player does nothing


 

 thanks a lot! It just seems that my player is not set to max when I use coax out to Mojo...so I have to manually set it to max when connected to Mojo.


----------



## karloil

fumanshu said:


> thanks a lot! It just seems that my player is not set to max when I use coax out to Mojo...so I have to manually set it to max when connected to Mojo.


 
  
 I don't even set to max volume (on DAP) when i use my Coax - i believe the concept is since the signal is bypassing the DAC and Amp portions already so no need to set them. The Mojo will do all the work.


----------



## iAudio365

mswlogo said:


> Is it worth adding a Linear Power Suppy to Mojo.
> 
> Since it more or less seems to run off the battery and power is just going to the charging circuit I was not sure if it would make much difference. And no power is used off the USB data input.
> 
> ...




I found a thread on them over at /r/audiophile https://www.reddit.com/r/audiophile/comments/574ri1/linear_power_supplies_for_dacs_overpriced_snake/ 

I googled asking if they were snake oil or not, turns out they can be quite good but become snake oil the higher you go up the chain. Apparently they do make a difference although how much on the mojo I wouldn't know as that thing sounds great to me anyway just plugged in full time via usb to my pc and I don't get any noise or interference of any kind, i use coax optical for sound output as well. 

Take a read through the thread I listed above there's some recommendations in there for ones as well. I would certainly check the ones you noted here from ebay to see what others are saying. You don't want it to burn your home down


----------



## equedadoii

hello all,
  
 i'm leaning towards pairing my chord mojo with a set of focal alpha 50s, but not knowing my way around these sorts of things too well, i'm still a bit lost on the particulars.
  
 two things:
  
 |first, in terms of price point, are the alpha 50s about as good as I can get in the 500-600ish range? or would I need to spend more to get the most out of the mojo?
 |second,
  


> However, I don’t think the Mojo will work as a preamp. You’d need to set the Mojo headphone jacks to line out, and hook it up to a separate volume control, like the Schiit Sys, http://schiit.com/products/sys


 

 is this true? will I need to buy some sort of passive preamp in order to rig it like so:
 laptop > mojo (via dual rca) > alphas?


----------



## canali

equedadoii said:


> hello all,
> 
> i'm leaning towards pairing my chord mojo with a set of focal alpha 50s, but not knowing my way around these sorts of things too well, i'm still a bit lost on the particulars.
> 
> ...


 
  

 i have the Focal alpha 50s
 ...they rock for value...
  
  
Leave it to the French to kick the sound of desktop/computer speakers up a notch 

*https://www.cnet.com/news/leave-it-to-the-french-to-kick-the-sound-of-desktopcomputer-speakers-up-a-notch/*

 (wish I'd gotten the slightly larger 65s for more bottom end:
 like 'em so much that I'm even considering switching up to the $$CMS 65 series at double the price)

*you just need a DAC as the speakers are active...no preamp*
*just press down both volume buttons of mojo when hookingup, esp for this purpose*
 i'm using the ifi micro idsd...will soon swap in mojo to try it.

  so buy a dual RCA to 1/8'' splitter plug to attach to dual RCA cables like this below by audioquest
 (sent to me by another member).you should be all set.
 (i'm using bluejean LC-1 cables) https://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/audio/index.htm


----------



## theveterans

equedadoii said:


> hello all,
> 
> i'm leaning towards pairing my chord mojo with a set of focal alpha 50s, but not knowing my way around these sorts of things too well, i'm still a bit lost on the particulars.
> 
> ...




Consider the HS7's that I have for 400/pair or 200 each. They sound very reference like when fed with a good DAC


----------



## Hooster

equedadoii said:


> is this true? will I need to buy some sort of passive preamp in order to rig it like so:
> laptop > mojo (via dual rca) > alphas?


 
  
 No, you can control the output level of the Mojo. Absolutely no need for a passive pre.


----------



## x RELIC x

As has been mentioned, there is nothing bypassed or changed from a hardware standpoint with the Mojo when setting to line-out mode. It's simply a volume preset to output 3Vrms. Nothing less, nothing more.

You can read about the output stage and the line level preset in the third post of this thread.


----------



## equedadoii

cheers for this canali. super helpful. the sort of answer i've been seeking for some time now.
 i'm pretty close to grabbing a used pair from amazon. it is an investment, mind, but it's the sort of thing where i'm absolutely willing to spend on decent quality as long as they keep for eons.
 the cms look great too, but i can't merit that price point lol. i may well invest in the cable you linked to at some point too, though i have come across lots of opinions around these parts wrt to their use/quality. if you have experience with something more run of the mill versus the lc-1, i'd like to hear about it.
  


theveterans said:


> Consider the HS7's that I have for 400/pair or 200 each. They sound very reference like when fed with a good DAC


 
 it was down to the hs7s and alphas for me.
 the hs7s go for $400 used and the alphas $450.
  
 i doubt i'd be able to tell too much of a difference between the two, but i could be wrong.
  
 so far as i can see, any last minute considerations would come down to secondary details: lbs, aesthetic, i/o.
 from all the reviews i've seen, there just seems to be that little bit more praise for the alphas, but i'm sure others feel just as strongly about the hs7s.
 i can be persuaded!
  


hooster said:


> No, you can control the output level of the Mojo. Absolutely no need for a passive pre.


 
  
 thank you for the confirmation!


----------



## canali

equedadoii said:


> cheers for this canali. super helpful. the sort of answer i've been seeking for some time now.
> i'm pretty close to grabbing a used pair from amazon. it is an investment, mind, but it's the sort of thing where i'm absolutely willing to spend on decent quality as long as they keep for eons.
> the cms look great too, but i can't merit that price point lol. i may well invest in the cable you linked to at some point too, though i have come across lots of opinions around these parts wrt to their use/quality. if you have experience with something more run of the mill versus the lc-1, i'd like to hear about it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 update: i'm springing for the 65s to try for 30 days
 (sale of $100 off each at Tom Lee music here in Canada)
 with AURALEX mopads ...i have them on stands like these:
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/361493982343?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 bluejean cables are made by no bullsh*t, no koolaid company Belkin...solid, proven  bang for buck.
  
 also check on hifishark...lots of audio from all sorts of sites ends up there
 https://www.hifishark.com/search?q=focal+alpha+50
  
*WARNING: turn volume all the way down when first trying them...if using your laptop as volume control.*
 trust me on that one, LOL...start from 1-3% and work upwards...your heart and your hearing
 will thank you.


----------



## WhiteKnite

doraymon said:


> Guys, what is a fair price to ask for my AK120 II in mint condition and lightly used? Including shipping and PayPal fees.
> I want to sell relatively fast.
> 
> Thanks


 
 Probably better to ask in the AK120 thread


----------



## doraymon

whiteknite said:


> Probably better to ask in the AK120 thread



Lol, sorry, I'm selling both so I copy pasted and forgot to change product name, let me try again...


----------



## doraymon

Guys, what is a fair price to ask for my Mojo in mint condition and lightly used? Including shipping and PayPal fees.
I want to sell relatively fast.

Thanks


----------



## Mojo ideas

hooster said:


> Or ditch apple.


 Or become Polygamous Apple shouldn't be able to shut that down. Poly will be going into production very soon now.


----------



## Hooster

.....


----------



## WhiteKnite

doraymon said:


> Guys, what is a fair price to ask for my Mojo in mint condition and lightly used? Including shipping and PayPal fees.
> I want to sell relatively fast.
> 
> Thanks


 
 For a fast sale, $400-$425.  Otherwise you can try and ask $450+ if you aren't in a rush.


----------



## doraymon

whiteknite said:


> For a fast sale, $400-$425.  Otherwise you can try and ask $450+ if you aren't in a rush.


 
 Thanks a lot and apologies if someone was disturbed by the question.
 It was a genuine one and Ithought it could have been of common interest. No intent to spam!


----------



## karloil

Just want to confirm something:
  
 Currently using the Mojo and I want to use another portable Amp.
  
 - I read in the 3rd post that we need to set the Line Level of the Mojo - pressed both volume buttons while turning on, they turn Light Blue - Done
 - Then connect to any of the 2 3.5mm HP Output of the Mojo to the Amp - Done
 - Everything works fine
 - Now I want to use the Mojo again - _without _the portable Amp.
 - Turn off the Mojo, Turn it back on - the volume buttons *are still *Light Blue!
 - Did this several times and they are *still *Light Blue
  
 I know that the manual and the 3rd post says that this shouldn't happen. But in theory, (should this continue to happen ) can I just click on the "-" Volume button to set my volume back again to normal? (Red/Orange colors)
  
 -----------------------------------------
  
 EDIT: Just read this and tried it out - Which solved my dilemna!
  
*Line out mode is an exception, unless you have pressed a volume button while in it. Then the volume you set will be saved, if you did not change volume in Line out mode, it will not save to 3V for obvious reasons.*
  
 I guess I might have accidentally pressed on the volume buttons that's why.


----------



## jmills8

doraymon said:


> Guys, what is a fair price to ask for my Mojo in mint condition and lightly used? Including shipping and PayPal fees.
> I want to sell relatively fast.
> 
> Thanks


$300.00


----------



## miketlse

karloil said:


> Just want to confirm something:
> 
> Currently using the Mojo and I want to use another portable Amp.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Easy to do by mistake.


----------



## Shure or bust




----------



## jarnopp

jmills8 said:


> $300.00



Are we bidding now?


----------



## canali

doraymon said:


> Thanks a lot and apologies if someone was disturbed by the question.
> It was a genuine one and Ithought it could have been of common interest. No intent to spam!


 
 too subjective a question...just go onto ebay, hifishark, audiogon, even the classifieds here with a search.
 find the average price and offer yours lower.


----------



## joshnor713




----------



## Painterspal

reigninbeard said:


> I did a fresh install Friday night, which hasn't stopped it happening but it's definitely slowed the issue down a bit. Took my Mojo for a 7 hour overtime stint at work Saturday. It stopped 17 times in those hours. Still annoying. But I can get through the odd track now. Can't figure out why it's affecting genuine CCK's too


 

 I'm having the same problem. Just bought an Apple refurbished iPad Air 2 and, unaware of the problem, I upgraded to iOS 10.3 and now it suddenly goes silent, randomly, about every 10 - 15 minutes or so. I have an Apple CCK and i'm using the Onkyo player to play HD files via the Mojo. Didn't have this problem with my old set up (iPhone 5s). Pretty sure it's due to the system upgrade. Currently rather pi**ed off.
  
 Edited to add that I find just stopping play back and unplugging the cable seems to cure it. Still very annoying.


----------



## buzzlulu

I too am having the same problems - annoying and does not inspire confidence to potential Hugo2 purchasers.
  
 Apple released 10.3.1 update last night - lets see if anything improved


----------



## maxh22

painterspal said:


> I'm having the same problem. Just bought an Apple refurbished iPad Air 2 and, unaware of the problem, I upgraded to iOS 10.3 and now it suddenly goes silent, randomly, about every 10 - 15 minutes or so. I have an Apple CCK and i'm using the Onkyo player to play HD files via the Mojo. Didn't have this problem with my old set up (iPhone 5s). Pretty sure it's due to the system upgrade. Currently rather pi**ed off.
> 
> Edited to add that I find just stopping play back and unplugging the cable seems to cure it. Still very annoying.


 
  


buzzlulu said:


> I too am having the same problems - annoying and does not inspire confidence to potential Hugo2 purchasers.
> 
> Apple released 10.3.1 update last night - lets see if anything improved


 
  
 I'm using 10.2.1 on an iPad Air 1, should I hold off on updating it to 10.3.1?
  
 Please report if the issue has been fixed in the latest update.


----------



## xeroian

Not fixed for me on my iPhone 6s plus. Is, and has always been perfect on my iPhone 5.


----------



## Lito1

same issue here with iphone 5S (ios 10.3) running Tidal with Mojo...


----------



## Painterspal

maxh22 said:


> I'm using 10.2.1 on an iPad Air 1, should I hold off on updating it to 10.3.1?
> 
> Please report if the issue has been fixed in the latest update.


 

 I updated my iPad Air 2 to 10.3.1 and ran it for an hour this evening. It's better but not quite cured yet. The issue happened once after about ten minutes. I stopped playback, unplugged the USB cable from the CCK and reconnected and, since then it's worked ok. Further testing needed I think... I'd stick with what you have for now if it's working okay.


----------



## Deftone

equedadoii said:


> hello all,
> 
> i'm leaning towards pairing my chord mojo with a set of focal alpha 50s, but not knowing my way around these sorts of things too well, i'm still a bit lost on the particulars.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You could use mojo in a $10,000 system and it wouldnt sound out of place. buy the best active speakers you can afford.


----------



## Shure or bust




----------



## iDesign

buzzlulu said:


> I too am having the same problems - annoying and does not inspire confidence to potential Hugo2 purchasers.
> 
> Apple released 10.3.1 update last night - lets see if anything improved


 
  
 I can confirm that the 10.3.1 update does, in fact, prevent the Mojo from working with the iPhone SE and Apple's own Lightning to USB Camera Adapter. It would be helpful if users with this issue could state the which model iPhone or iPad and Lightning cable they are using. This will help other readers determine which devices are and are not affected. 
  
 Apple needs to be slammed for issuing updates that were not fully tested and prevent peripherals from working with the Lightning port. Given that Apple made the decision to eliminate ports and force manufacturers, app developers, and customers to use Lightning and USB Type-C adapters, they in turn must do a better job testing updates. These reckless updates will severely hurt the third party manufacturers who spent billions of dollars across various industries to develop and produce devices to work with the Lightning cable. Your post is one of many I have read tonight from customers that are losing confidence in the devices they purchased or plan to purchase-- and I feel the same way. I imagine for a business owner like John Franks it is especially frustrating knowing Apple has instantly rendered his products useless for many owners.


----------



## equedadoii

deftone said:


> You could use mojo in a $10,000 system and it wouldnt sound out of place. buy the best active speakers you can afford.


 

 ​thanks for this. i super appreciate it.
 it's a very strong endorsement.


----------



## headfry

idesign said:


> I can confirm that the 10.3.1 update does, in fact, prevent the Mojo from working with the iPhone SE and Apple's own Lightning to USB Camera Adapter. It would be helpful if users with this issue could state the which model iPhone or iPad and Lightning cable they are using. This will help other readers determine which devices are and are not affected.
> 
> Apple needs to be slammed for issuing updates that were not fully tested and prevent peripherals from working with the Lightning port. Given that Apple made the decision to eliminate ports and force manufacturers, app developers, and customers to use Lightning and USB Type-C adapters, they in turn must do a better job testing updates. These reckless updates will severely hurt the third party manufacturers who spent billions of dollars across various industries to develop and produce devices to work with the Lightning cable. Your post is one of many I have read tonight from customers that are losing confidence in the devices they purchased or plan to purchase-- and I feel the same way. I imagine for a business owner like John Franks it is especially frustrating knowing Apple has instantly rendered his products useless for many owners.


 

 The issue may be only with the original CCK - my USB3CCK works fine with 10.3.1 on iPhone 6s Plus w/Mojo.
 It seems that the USB3CCK is being properly supported, original appears not to be right now.
  
 As far as USB C, the Apple USB C to USB adapter has worked flawlessly to date.


----------



## SteveUK

In case anyone's interested...my "around the house" system - battery bank powered Raspberry Pi running Picoreplayer, controlled from a web page or phone app (Orange Squeeze). Local music and streaming (Tidal, Spotify, BBC etc) via LMS server running on an Odroid U3 with music stored on a NAS.
  
 Connected to the Mojo and HD600s makes for a rather lovely listening experience!
  
 (please excuse the velcro - need to find a better way to hold the Mojo to a phone/M1 when I'm out and about....)


----------



## venton

Spotify through ipod touch 6th gen, apple usb cck, 10.3.1 is fine for me.
Seriously worried about the possibility of it stopping due to an update in the future though.


----------



## xeroian

headfry said:


> The issue may be only with the original CCK - my USB3CCK works fine with 10.3.1 on iPhone 6s Plus w/Mojo.
> It seems that the USB3CCK is being properly supported, original appears not to be right now.
> 
> As far as USB C, the Apple USB C to USB adapter has worked flawlessly to date.




Sorry to say that I have 2 of the USB C adapters that don't play nicely with my iPhone 6s Plus and 10.3/10.3.1.

My old 32 bit iPhone 5 running 10.3 is fine. 

Which firmware revision is your adapter? You can access that via Sattings/General/About when the adapter is connected. Mine is at 1.0.5 - a fairly recent update.


----------



## xeroian

mojo ideas said:


> Or become Polygamous Apple shouldn't be able to shut that down. Poly will be going into production very soon now.




Hi John,

I would have preferred you to say that Chord are very disappointed by Apple's latest update and are working with their engineers rather than trying to sell us Poly as a workaround.


----------



## Marqzen

Hello head-fi'ers, another Chord Mojo fan here, really loves the HD800 Mojo Combo! The search is over  
  
 Really wished it was MQA compatible, anyways, its solid sounding and much more than i could ever wish it to be


----------



## peter2

steveuk said:


> In case anyone's interested...my "around the house" system - battery bank powered Raspberry Pi running Picoreplayer, controlled from a web page or phone app (Orange Squeeze). Local music and streaming (Tidal, Spotify, BBC etc) via LMS server running on an Odroid U3 with music stored on a NAS.
> 
> Connected to the Mojo and HD600s makes for a rather lovely listening experience!
> 
> (please excuse the velcro - need to find a better way to hold the Mojo to a phone/M1 when I'm out and about....)


 

 I am very interested. I have been eying Raspberry Pi for a couple of weeks. There are a few things in your setup particularly interesting to me as a PI-newbi, the monitor free solution, Tidal streaming and the battery setup. I will have to do some research! The only problem is that your text indicates Android and I will have to find equivalents in iOS - if even possible.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@peter2 Why not an Hidizs AP60? You can put your music directly on MicroSD and use that as a stack (with Mojo), but it also has the ability to be a BT receiver for streaming from your phone (whatever you want to stream from) via BT4.0/AptX? Not better than WiFi... but easier setup and actually still sounds pretty good. Just a thought, no shooting me or anything.  I also was thinking of doing the Raspberry Pi with a screen to act as a Squeezebox.


----------



## peter2

waytoocrazy said:


> @peter2 Why not an Hidizs AP60? You can put your music directly on MicroSD and use that as a stack (with Mojo), but it also has the ability to be a BT receiver for streaming from your phone (whatever you want to stream from) via BT4.0/AptX? Not better than WiFi... but easier setup and actually still sounds pretty good. Just a thought, no shooting me or anything.  I also was thinking of doing the Raspberry Pi with a screen to act as a Squeezebox.


 

 Souds interesting, but as an ios user, Bluetooth is out of the question for home use, ie no AptX (sometimes I wish I was an Android user) . But I will also put Hidiz AP60 on my research list. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SteveUK

peter2 said:


> I am very interested. I have been eying Raspberry Pi for a couple of weeks. There are a few things in your setup particularly interesting to me as a PI-newbi, the monitor free solution, Tidal streaming and the battery setup. I will have to do some research! The only problem is that your text indicates Android and I will have to find equivalents in iOS - if even possible.


 
 iPeng I believe is the recommended ios squeeze control app....
  
 Feel free to get in touch if I can help at all - over the years I've put together many different players!  Currently a mixture of Rasperry Pi (2/3/Zero) and Joggler players, as well as Android player so I can access my home library while out and about...


----------



## miketlse

xeroian said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I would have preferred you to say that Chord are very disappointed by Apple's latest update and are working with their engineers rather than trying to sell us Poly as a workaround.


 
 I assume that you have read this post, and know that the issue is hardware related - Apple have moved the goalposts.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread/2550#post_13400758
  
 What do you expect Chord to say 'out of solidarity with Apple, we will refuse to take advantage of their bad decision, and will not sell any Poly units until the situation is resolved'.?


----------



## peter2

steveuk said:


> iPeng I believe is the recommended ios squeeze control app....
> 
> Feel free to get in touch if I can help at all - over the years I've put together many different players!  Currently a mixture of Rasperry Pi (2/3/Zero) and Joggler players, as well as Android player so I can access my home library while out and about...


 

 Thanks for the offer Steve, you might her from me. Regarding iPeng, I was reading about it on the Roon server forum today, the developer trying to get it ready as a Roon endpoint player. I have never been in direct contact with Squeezebox, even if I heard about it a thousand times A lot to learn here. Oh, I have to do some research on Squeezebox also.


----------



## buzzlulu

miketlse said:


> I assume that you have read this post, and know that the issue is hardware related - Apple have moved the goalposts.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/831345/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread/2550#post_13400758
> 
> What do you expect Chord to say 'out of solidarity with Apple, we will refuse to take advantage of their bad decision, and will not sell any Poly units until the situation is resolved'.?


 

 Well then perhaps Chord might say
  
 "potential purchasers of Hugo2 - we cannot guarantee that the Hugo2 will work Apple iPhones running the current iOS software"
  
 i.e. buyer beware


----------



## miketlse

buzzlulu said:


> Well then perhaps Chord might say
> 
> "potential purchasers of Hugo2 - we cannot guarantee that the Hugo2 will work Apple iPhones running the current iOS software"
> 
> i.e. buyer beware


 
 Have you spotted any other manufacturers rushing to make a similar announcement, to millions of potential customers?


----------



## SteveUK

peter2 said:


> Thanks for the offer Steve, you might her from me. Regarding iPeng, I was reading about it on the Roon server forum today, the developer trying to get it ready as a Roon endpoint player. I have never been in direct contact with Squeezebox, even if I heard about it a thousand times A lot to learn here. Oh, I have to do some research on Squeezebox also.


 
  
 I learnt a lot from the Slimdevices forums as well as Picoreplayer, BirdsLikeWires for the Joggler/Openframe build and Max2Play (previously Squeezeplug)... have fun!


----------



## mashuto

waytoocrazy said:


> @peter2 Why not an Hidizs AP60? You can put your music directly on MicroSD and use that as a stack (with Mojo), but it also has the ability to be a BT receiver for streaming from your phone (whatever you want to stream from) via BT4.0/AptX? Not better than WiFi... but easier setup and actually still sounds pretty good. Just a thought, no shooting me or anything.  I also was thinking of doing the Raspberry Pi with a screen to act as a Squeezebox.


 
 I am obviously not who you were responding to, but that little player does usb out to the mojo, has bt/aptx for streaming from a phone and has sd card support? I have been wanting to move my audio off my phone since storage is rather limited on my phone, but am not sold on the poly yet in part due to the price and wanting to hear a lot more about it. Are there other relatively inexpensive/small players that are relatively cheap that will do digital out to the mojo, but offer bluetooth or other connections for streaming from my phone if I want?


----------



## miketlse

mashuto said:


> I am obviously not who you were responding to, but that little player does usb out to the mojo, has bt/aptx for streaming from a phone and has sd card support? I have been wanting to move my audio off my phone since storage is rather limited on my phone, but am not sold on the poly yet in part due to the price and wanting to hear a lot more about it. Are there other relatively inexpensive/small players that are relatively cheap that will do digital out to the mojo, but offer bluetooth or other connections for streaming from my phone if I want?


 
  
 Shanling M1 seems to be very popular.


----------



## mashuto

miketlse said:


> Shanling M1 seems to be very popular.


 

 Hmm thanks, thats a bit pricier than the other one, but if it works better, might be the way to go. Just want something that I can store all my music on, usb out (hopefully without resampling) and have bt or some other option so I can play spotify.


----------



## SteveUK

mashuto said:


> Hmm thanks, thats a bit pricier than the other one, but if it works better, might be the way to go. Just want something that I can store all my music on, usb out (hopefully without resampling) and have bt or some other option so I can play spotify.


 
  
  


miketlse said:


> Shanling M1 seems to be very popular.


 
 Cayin N3 is another popular one...if its available yet


----------



## PhilW

steveuk said:


> Cayin N3 is another popular one...if its available yet


 Will be available for order from tomorrow onwards at Audio Sanctuary lol


----------



## mashuto

steveuk said:


> Cayin N3 is another popular one...if its available yet


 
 Thanks for the suggestion. DAPs are totally unfamiliar territory to me since I was just planning to use the mojo with my phone, but I am finding there are some issues and limitations I would rather overcome. The N3 looks like its pretty much exactly what I would be looking for. Something that I use with the mojo, or for ease of use, just use by itself and still have good audio quality.
  
 Im liking what Im reading about it, and it seems to be available through a reseller on amazon...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

mashuto said:


> Hmm thanks, thats a bit pricier than the other one, but if it works better, might be the way to go. Just want something that I can store all my music on, usb out (hopefully without resampling) and have bt or some other option so I can play spotify.


 
 I returned my Shanling because I didn't like the "jog" wheel (it rests against the Mojo). I also think the AP60 sounds better than the Shanling when used "Stand Alone". I'm not sure why you'd want Digital out... as the AP60 will push DSD over to the Mojo via USB. You can even connect it to your PC/Phone and use the AP60 as a USB DAC.


----------



## Hooster

Just get an android phone...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

hooster said:


> Just get an android phone...


 
 Hard to find an Android phone in this form factor. I used a spare Sony Xperia Z3v... and that was HUGE compared to the Mojo. This is a nice little stack for less than $100. The only thing missing on this is WiFi, but you can pair your phone to it.. so no real need at that point. The one thing I didn't like about using a phone was the static I was getting if I forgot to turn off the GSM/GPRS antennas.


----------



## SteveUK

philw said:


> Will be available for order from tomorrow onwards at Audio Sanctuary lol


 
 I'll be looking out for it!


----------



## mashuto

waytoocrazy said:


> I returned my Shanling because I didn't like the "jog" wheel (it rests against the Mojo). I also think the AP60 sounds better than the Shanling when used "Stand Alone". I'm not sure why you'd want Digital out... as the AP60 will push DSD over to the Mojo via USB. You can even connect it to your PC/Phone and use the AP60 as a USB DAC.


 
  
 I may be using the terminology wrong here, but what I meant is just that if I want to bypass internal processing and let the mojo do it all via digital/usb, then I can do that. Thats what I meant. Sorry if I used that incorrectly, but if I can just pass the music directly via usb to the mojo, that would be perfect. No processing, no resampling. Did you think I meant digital via coax? Though I dont really know if one is better or worse. The cayin n3 just looks like a more full featured player, so might be the ticket to me, though it looks like that would be coax to the mojo and not usb, but if I want to use it standalone it looks like it might be a better option.
  


hooster said:


> Just get an android phone...


 
  
 I have an android phone, but its not perfect. The main issue is that I just have very limited storage and no sd card slot. So a separate player would mean that I would never have to worry about storage or potentially losing features if or when I upgrade my phone. And with bluetooth capability, I can do all my streaming, albeit with a small potential hit to quality. This would also mean I dont have to keep my phone connected to the mojo during playback. Though it is an extra item to carry around, I dont mind. I could charge my phone during playback too, which would be nice. In terms of audio quality, I often get dropouts and small pops, that I think is related to androids direct usb audio output. Add to the fact that I can often hear noise and interference from the cell radio, it just seems like a relatively inexpensive external player would be a nice addition to my setup.


----------



## Hooster

mashuto said:


> Add to the fact that I can often hear noise and interference from the cell radio, it just seems like a relatively inexpensive external player would be a nice addition to my setup.


 
  
 Sounds good to me.


----------



## krismusic

hooster said:


> Just get an android phone...



What phone, with an SD card for storing offline files, Would anyone recommend?


----------



## SteveUK

krismusic said:


> What phone, with an SD card for storing offline files, Would anyone recommend?


 
 Sony Xperia Z3Compact - running the older 4.4.4 Android to avoid the upsampling that Android brought in later.  Decent size and will take 256 micro SD card... oh, and apt-x bluetooth if you ever need it...


----------



## Bengkia369

Mojo love!


----------



## ufospls2

I sent Chord support an email about two weeks ago, but haven't heard back yet. Is this normal? Or should I send another email? Thanks for the help.


----------



## DBaldock9

steveuk said:


> Sony Xperia Z3Compact - running the older 4.4.4 Android to avoid the upsampling that Android brought in later.  Decent size and will take 256 micro SD card... oh, and apt-x bluetooth if you ever need it...


 
  
 Do you know if that Sony Xperia smartphone works with standard OTG cables, or does it require a custom Sony cable?
  
  
 Also, does it support installing and running UAPP?
  
  
 Thanks,
 David Baldock


----------



## Hooster

ufospls2 said:


> I sent Chord support an email about two weeks ago, but haven't heard back yet. Is this normal? Or should I send another email? Thanks for the help.


 
  
 Who knows. Just give them a call on +44 1622 721444 and ask. I am sure they would prefer that, rather than have their failure to respond to you for two weeks discussed on an internet forum.


----------



## zerolight

The old smaller CCK with one usb port seems problematic now. It was an issue even last year with the dragonfly. 

The new CCK3, the USB3 variant with two ports ( lightning and usb3) which lets you connect mojo and optionally a lightning charge cable (I never do) works fine. 
This one. 

http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter?fnode=91


----------



## SteveUK

dbaldock9 said:


> Do you know if that Sony Xperia smartphone works with standard OTG cables, or does it require a custom Sony cable?
> 
> 
> Also, does it support installing and running UAPP?
> ...


 
 Yep, bog standard micro-usb OTG cables.
  
 UAPP runs fine on it, although I find I need UAPP less with Sony's "HD audio" setting which does avoid android audio system upsampling and works on all apps......  So I can use any app  bitperfect to the Mojo.


----------



## krismusic

steveuk said:


> Sony Xperia Z3Compact - running the older 4.4.4 Android to avoid the upsampling that Android brought in later.  Decent size and will take 256 micro SD card... oh, and apt-x bluetooth if you ever need it...



Thanks for the recommendation. Looks like it will only take a128 gig SD card. Do you happen to know if it is possible to store Tidal offline files on an SD card?


----------



## SteveUK

krismusic said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Looks like it will only take a128 gig SD card. Do you happen to know if it is possible to store Tidal offline files on an SD card?


 
  
 They'll certainly take a 200 as that's what I use, which implies they'll take a 256 and more when they come available. 
 Yes, you can store Tidal offline on SD.


----------



## PhilW

krismusic said:


> Do you happen to know if it is possible to store Tidal offline files on an SD card?


 
  
 Yes you can


----------



## DBaldock9

steveuk said:


> They'll certainly take a 200 as that's what I use, which implies they'll take a 256 and more when they come available.
> Yes, you can store Tidal offline on SD.


 
  
 Yeah, usually the marketing material only lists what's available at the time of release, and since this is an older phone, they probably haven't gone back and updated the SD card capacity (because they want you to buy their newer phones...).
  
 Over on the Shanling M1 thread, someone connected a Micro SD to standard SD adapter, and was using a 512G card on the M1.


----------



## SteveUK

dbaldock9 said:


> Over on the Shanling M1 thread, someone connected a Micro SD to standard SD adapter, and was using a 512G card on the M1.


 
  
 Interesting...if a little fragile!


----------



## DBaldock9

steveuk said:


> Interesting...if a little fragile!


 
  
 Well it was one of those flexible circuit type adapters, which they tucked into the "flap" part of the M1 case, to protect the SD socket assembly.


----------



## SteveUK

dbaldock9 said:


> Well it was one of those flexible circuit type adapters, which they tucked into the "flap" part of the M1 case, to protect the SD socket assembly.


 
 This kind of thing I assume:


----------



## SteveUK

philw said:


> Will be available for order from tomorrow onwards at Audio Sanctuary lol


 
  
 Keep hitting CTL-f5 on the site waiting for the N3 to appear!


----------



## cpauya

zerolight said:


> The old smaller CCK with one usb port seems problematic now. It was an issue even last year with the dragonfly.
> 
> The new CCK3, the USB3 variant with two ports ( lightning and usb3) which lets you connect mojo and optionally a lightning charge cable (I never do) works fine.
> This one.
> ...


 
 Sadly I have to report a different experience - Apple CCK USB3 does not work properly on my newly updated iPhone 5S v10.3.1 with my Mojo.
  
 I used HibyMusic and Spotify and the audio kept dropping after about 2 minutes or more of playback.  The music still kept on playing but no more audio.
  
 Tried re-inserting the lightning connector (and/or hitting pause and resume) and that would resume the audio but after a few minutes it will drop again.
  
 So sad with this breakage and hope we get a v10.3.2 update from Apple soon.


----------



## ChordElectronics

ufospls2 said:


> I sent Chord support an email about two weeks ago, but haven't heard back yet. Is this normal? Or should I send another email? Thanks for the help.


 
  
  
  
 Sorry to hear this, that's certainly not normal. If you could send us an email directly to; info@chordelectronics.co.uk that would be best.


----------



## WhiteKnite

chordelectronics said:


> Sorry to hear this, that's certainly not normal. If you could send us an email directly to; info@chordelectronics.co.uk that would be best.


 
 I was also ignored when I sent an email to support about 2 weeks ago.  I actually posted about it in this thread as well. Something you may want to look into... I ended up resolving my issue myself but didn't give a very good impression.  Fortunately it was nothing major and I still love my Mojo.


----------



## ChordElectronics

whiteknite said:


> I was also ignored when I sent an email to support about 2 weeks ago.  I actually posted about it in this thread as well. Something you may want to look into... I ended up resolving my issue myself but didn't give a very good impression.  Fortunately it was nothing major and I still love my Mojo.


 
  
 We've identified an issue with our current mailing system which means that a small number of emails aren't appearing to come through. We're working hard to resolve this, but if anyone doesn't receive a response within one or two days (excluding weekends) please send an email to info@chordelectronics.co.uk


----------



## cpauya

cpauya said:


> zerolight said:
> 
> 
> > The old smaller CCK with one usb port seems problematic now. It was an issue even last year with the dragonfly.
> ...


 

 To further explain my use case, I was reading head-fi on my iPhone while listening to music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am going to test this further tonight.


----------



## michaelgordon

@SteveUK
  
 Advanced MP3 have had the N3 available for a couple of weeks now, I got it release day(ish) and its excellent.


----------



## SteveUK

michaelgordon said:


> @SteveUK
> 
> Advanced MP3 have had the N3 available for a couple of weeks now, I got it release day(ish) and its excellent.


 
 Out of stock at the moment


----------



## bikutoru

michaelgordon said:


> @SteveUK
> 
> Advanced MP3 have had the N3 available for a couple of weeks now, I got it release day(ish) and its excellent.


 

 I hope you are using a coax connection to Mojo. If that's the case could you please share what cable you employ and where you got it?


----------



## PhilW

bikutoru said:


> I hope you are using a coax connection to Mojo. If that's the case could you please share what cable you employ and where you got it?


 

  This one?
  
 https://shop.musicteck.com/products/type-c-to-coaxial-cable


----------



## SteveUK

philw said:


> This one?
> 
> https://shop.musicteck.com/products/type-c-to-coaxial-cable


 
 Will AudioSanctuary be stocking them or similar when the N3 is available?   I'm not going to get into USB vs SPDIF, just fancy the options!


----------



## michaelgordon

bikutoru said:


> I hope you are using a coax connection to Mojo. If that's the case could you please share what cable you employ and where you got it?


 
 no im using a usb otg with an adapter to usb c.  It sounds fine but im thinking about getting the coax to try it out


----------



## SteveUK

Does anyone know of a non-leather Mojo case?  Something like cork would be great....  or I may have to try out my limited DIY skills!


----------



## Deftone

michaelgordon said:


> @SteveUK
> 
> Advanced MP3 have had the N3 available for a couple of weeks now, I got it release day(ish) and its excellent.


 
  
 could you take a pic of it next to mojo please


----------



## Bengkia369

steveuk said:


> Does anyone know of a non-leather Mojo case?  Something like cork would be great....  or I may have to try out my limited DIY skills!




So far yet to see non leather Mojo case yet, maybe you can diy and show it here!


----------



## miketlse

steveuk said:


> Does anyone know of a non-leather Mojo case?  Something like cork would be great....  or I may have to try out my limited DIY skills!


 
 Surely cork would insulate the mojo too much, and risk thermal shutdown.


----------



## SteveUK

miketlse said:


> Surely cork would insulate the mojo too much, and risk thermal shutdown.


 
 Good point...it can get pretty warm....  hmm...back to the drawing board....


----------



## Bengkia369

steveuk said:


> Good point...it can get pretty warm....  hmm...back to the drawing board....




Maybe a 3d printed plastic case with heat ventilation holes?


----------



## miketlse

steveuk said:


> Good point...it can get pretty warm....  hmm...back to the drawing board....


 
 it would have been an interesting colour/texture visually, just a pity it insulates so well.
  
 I think there were some pictures in this thread, showing some home made cases (hand stiched leather), but they would predate the release of the original Chord case.


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> Maybe a 3d printed plastic case with heat *ventilation holes*?


 
  
 I think this is a good idea, you could probably getting it looking like the official case with hinges and a clasp.
  
 it would need some work smoothing it all over though, a lot of 3D printed plastic looks a bit "rough"


----------



## Bengkia369

deftone said:


> I think this is a good idea, you could probably getting it looking like the official case with hinges and a clasp.
> 
> it would need some work smoothing it all over though, a lot of 3D printed plastic looks a bit "rough"




I'm not a pro in such stuffs just giving some of my humble suggestions, if you have the knowledge and skills to built it, please by all means do so. 
And maybe you could even make some to sell to our fellow headfiers.


----------



## Deftone

bengkia369 said:


> I'm not a pro in such stuffs just giving some of my humble suggestions, if you have the knowledge and skills to built it, please by all means do so.
> And maybe you could even make some to sell to our fellow headfiers.


 
  
 Well im not the one who wants the case lol but i still agree.


----------



## michaelgordon

deftone said:


> could you take a pic of it next to mojo please


 
 here you go


----------



## equedadoii

hi again,
  
 this feels like a really dumb question. probably is.
  
 i'm trying to buy a 3.5 dual rca cable to affix from the mojo to a pair of alpha 50s.
 but in all of the cables i'm looking at, i'm failing to see how both plugs will stretch the four or fiveish feet between the two speakers.
 unless the piece of Y-looking plastic that connects the two rca plugs slides up and down in order to give the space to stretch out, i'm failing to see how each plug reaches each respective speaker?
  
 apologies. i'm not sure how to explain this any better.


----------



## Hooster

equedadoii said:


> i'm failing to see how both plugs will stretch the four or fiveish feet between the two speakers.


 
  
 Sounds like you need a cable stretcher.


----------



## episiarch

equedadoii said:


> i'm trying to buy a 3.5 dual rca cable to affix from the mojo to a pair of alpha 50s.
> but in all of the cables i'm looking at, i'm failing to see how both plugs will stretch the four or fiveish feet between the two speakers.
> unless the piece of Y-looking plastic that connects the two rca plugs slides up and down in order to give the space to stretch out, i'm failing to see how each plug reaches each respective speaker?


 
  
 This will depend on the cable you buy, but in many cases the RCA cables will be two separate cables bundled inside of a single sleeve which holds them together for tidiness up until a few inches from the end.  In this case you can slit and remove the sleeve and boom, you will have individual cables.  Or the RCA cables will be enclosed a single piece of molded insulator with a groove between the left and right sides, in which case the two sections can be pulled apart (you may need a knife to get the process started) to form two separate cables.
  
 You could also contact Blue Jeans Cable for something custom-made for your needs.  They are not expensive.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Or just buy single Rca cables and an Rca female to stereo male adapter. Lots of single rca cables available for car audio etc


----------



## Barndoor

One of my frustrations of using the mojo with my phone is managing my phones battery. 
I happened to take the back off my LG G3 the other day and notice that it has wireless charging capability, so purchased a charging pad so that I can charge and use the Mojo at the same time..
The pad works fine on it's own, however as soon as I attach a USB device it stops the wirelss charging.
Is there anyway around this?


----------



## equedadoii

> Or just buy single Rca cables and an Rca female to stereo male adapter. Lots of single rca cables available for car audio etc


 
 could you link to what you're suggesting?
  


> This will depend on the cable you buy, but in many cases the RCA cables will be two separate cables bundled inside of a single sleeve which holds them together for tidiness up until a few inches from the end.  In this case you can slit and remove the sleeve and boom, you will have individual cables.  Or the RCA cables will be enclosed a single piece of molded insulator with a groove between the left and right sides, in which case the two sections can be pulled apart (you may need a knife to get the process started) to form two separate cables.
> 
> You could also contact Blue Jeans Cable for something custom-made for your needs.  They are not expensive.


 
 so do the lc-1s have that natural separation where each plug can stretch to plug into each speaker?
 i'm not seeing any pictures on their website that make it obvious.
  


> Sounds like you need a cable stretcher.


----------



## Barndoor

A couple of these to add to your current cable:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/KabelDirekt-Digital-Coaxial-Extension-Female/dp/B00SWYTT9E/


----------



## Barndoor

actually that was coax (not sure if would make a difference). how about this as an alternative:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Single-Phono-Extension-Cable-Female/dp/B01K7V41TM/


----------



## jarnopp

equedadoii said:


> hi again,
> 
> this feels like a really dumb question. probably is.
> 
> ...




This should work, and provide the most flexibility:
https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-3-5mm-Mini-Plug-to-2-RCA-Adapter-Hard/dp/B003VJX2F2/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1491571182&sr=8-2-fkmr2&keywords=Audioquest+1%2F8+to+rca+adapter


----------



## WhiteKnite

jarnopp said:


> This should work, and provide the most flexibility:
> https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-3-5mm-Mini-Plug-to-2-RCA-Adapter-Hard/dp/B003VJX2F2/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1491571182&sr=8-2-fkmr2&keywords=Audioquest+1%2F8+to+rca+adapter


 
 Yep one of those and 2 of this STYLE cable, not necessarily this one.  This is just the first one I saw: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D5H8G3W/ref=AmazonBasics_HQP?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_r=VET6BPWWFQP7TX951CWA&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=2798274322&pf_rd_i=B003FVYXY0


----------



## headfry

xeroian said:


> Sorry to say that I have 2 of the USB C adapters that don't play nicely with my iPhone 6s Plus and 10.3/10.3.1.
> 
> My old 32 bit iPhone 5 running 10.3 is fine.
> 
> Which firmware revision is your adapter? You can access that via Sattings/General/About when the adapter is connected. Mine is at 1.0.5 - a fairly recent update.


 

 My USB3CCK (the larger, newer CCK) is at 1.0.5 as well. It plays without issue
 on my two iOS devices - my 6S+ with 10.3.1 (the other is a Touch with 10.2.1). So 
 in my system, no issues.


----------



## fordski

barndoor said:


> One of my frustrations of using the mojo with my phone is managing my phones battery.
> I happened to take the back off my LG G3 the other day and notice that it has wireless charging capability, so purchased a charging pad so that I can charge and use the Mojo at the same time..
> The pad works fine on it's own, however as soon as I attach a USB device it stops the wirelss charging.
> Is there anyway around this?




My LG V10 has wireless charging and it also will not charge wirelessly when the usb port is in use. I haven't found a way around it either.


----------



## god-bluff

fordski said:


> My LG V10 has wireless charging and it also will not charge wirelessly when the usb port is in use. I haven't found a way around it either.




Sony Z3 has seperate magnetic charging port so can be charged whilst attached to a dac via usb. nice feature


----------



## ontherivet

I see that the Poly is available for pre-order over at Moon, $629, yikes. Anyway, I saw the image below on the website. Label says the cable is a CCK but that doesn't look like the normal CCK that I've seen. When I download the image it says "chord-mojo-usb-butt-plate-iphone". Anyone have a clue what that is? Heck of a lot more user friendly than the standard CCK to USB connection which is my biggest beef I have about the Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

ontherivet said:


> I see that the Poly is available for pre-order over at Moon, $629, yikes. Anyway, I saw the image below on the website. Label says the cable is a CCK but that doesn't look like the normal CCK that I've seen. When I download the image it says "chord-mojo-usb-butt-plate-iphone". Anyone have a clue what that is? Heck of a lot more user friendly than the standard CCK to USB connection which is my biggest beef I have about the Mojo.



 


Don't rush to buy until you have checked that the cable still works with the latest version of ioS.


----------



## spook76

I have posted this before on the thread but if you want the only absolutely bullet proof cable to connect an iOS device to the Mojo get the Penon Audio Lightning to Micro USB Mojo Pure Silver Decoding Cable. It is pricey at $129 but it works flawlessly. I have been using it since iOS 9 without issue. 
http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable


----------



## x RELIC x

ontherivet said:


> I see that the Poly is available for pre-order over at Moon, $629, yikes. Anyway, I saw the image below on the website. Label says the cable is a CCK but that doesn't look like the normal CCK that I've seen. When I download the image it says "chord-mojo-usb-butt-plate-iphone". Anyone have a clue what that is? Heck of a lot more user friendly than the standard CCK to USB connection which is my biggest beef I have about the Mojo.




That is the standard CCK cable from Apple, but the end is swallowed in the butt plate accessory for better ergonomics. This is not the Poly, just an add on to make the Mojo more stackable with phones and includes a port for making the standard CCK more user friendly.


----------



## ontherivet

Thanks RELIC and Spook, very helpful. Love the sound of the Mojo but I'm a complete spaz on an airplane trying to manage the CCK/USB/Mojo monster so really want to get this thing under control.
  
 I was thinking about upgrading the USB cable to a Dragon anyway, because, why not. So $129 for a more ergonomic solution wouldn't be so bad. Penonaudio cable similar to a Blue/Black Dragon?
  
 Thanks


----------



## spook76

ontherivet said:


> Thanks RELIC and Spook, very helpful. Love the sound of the Mojo but I'm a complete spaz on an airplane trying to manage the CCK/USB/Mojo monster so really want to get this thing under control.
> 
> I was thinking about upgrading the USB cable to a Dragon anyway, because, why not. So $129 for a more ergonomic solution wouldn't be so bad. Penonaudio cable similar to a Blue/Black Dragon?
> 
> Thanks



Not only it the Penon one of the smallest cable solutions it is made with 4n silver litz wire. Not to spark a cable war but the sound is better (yes I know it is just transmitting 0/1 but...). The Black or Blue Dragon still requires a CCK cable as they are just USB cables. The Penon Lightning is one cable. 

I just ordered the new L-shaped for $136 because of the ergonomics. My old one becomes my back up, I guess.

p.s. If anyone is willing to wait 10 days or so until I have my new one, I would be willing to sell my old one for $70 CONUS shipping free. PM if you are interested.


----------



## Deftone

michaelgordon said:


> here you go




Very nice i just might pick one up, do you know if it has bitperfect usb output?

Edit: yes it does


----------



## Deftone

Iv got a question i dont think anyone has asked;
  
 This is the Mojo-Poly case but does the poly have identical measurements to the extender module?
  
 It would make it look much nicer if it was all in one case with a dap/phone on top...


----------



## raelamb

deftone said:


> Iv got a question i dont think anyone has asked;
> 
> This is the Mojo-Poly case but does the poly have identical measurements to the extender module?
> 
> It would make it look much nicer if it was all in one case with a dap/phone on top...


 

 I asked in the poly thread a few weeks ago and John Franks responded "Yes"


----------



## almarti

Same issue with iPad Mini 2 and 10.3.1 but with Meenova Lighting to MicroUSB cable (http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html).
 Tidal stops playing before first minute ends saying Mojo is not a compliant device.
 This cable works properly with an iPod Touch 5G under iOS 9.3.1
 When do you think there is a fix by Apple?


----------



## corius

almarti said:


> Same issue with iPad Mini 2 and 10.3.1 but with Meenova Lighting to MicroUSB cable (http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html).
> 
> 
> Tidal stops playing before first minute ends saying Mojo is not a compliant device.
> ...



 


Chord should have paid the licensing fee to use the Apple decryption chip as other big manufacturers have.

I've seen Chord state that they were worried Apple would steal their IP. Not so sure about that, they seem to be doing rather well with Beats. We "Audiophiles" tend to forget that we are an extremely small niche market.

In any case, I've had three Mojos and have grown increasingly frustrated with cumbersome CCK stacking and really tedious Android issues. I've gone for a Sony wm1a which "just works", sounds fantastic and has a very long battery life. If you can break away from the need for Tidal/Spotify there are some really elegant solutions out there.

I was hanging on for the Poly even though it appears to have serious design issues but the continued delays are too worrying.

The Mojo does sound great though !


----------



## miketlse

corius said:


> almarti said:
> 
> 
> > Same issue with iPad Mini 2 and 10.3.1 but with Meenova Lighting to MicroUSB cable (http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html).
> ...


 
  
 I beg to differ on some points:
  

Apple own Beats, and are only interested in the music streaming business, and not the headphone design - so Apple own the IP and can do what they want with it.
Even Apple compliant companies like OPPO now find that their HA2 dac using hardware certification, will no longer connect to the Apple OS10.3.1 ecosystem. 
This post points out that it is not Chord IP at stake, but rather Rob Watts IP. http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/27570#post_13098461


----------



## buzzlulu

[quote name="corius" 

In any case, I've had three Mojos and have grown increasingly frustrated with cumbersome CCK stacking and really tedious Android issues. I've gone for a Sony wm1a which "just works", sounds fantastic and has a very long battery life. If you can break away from the need for Tidal/Spotify there are some really elegant solutions out there.

 ![/quote]


How do you think the WM1A stacks up against the Mojo?


----------



## corius

miketlse said:


> I beg to differ on some points:
> 
> 
> Apple own Beats, and are only interested in the music streaming business, and not the headphone design - so Apple own the IP and can do what they want with it.
> ...



 


That is exactly my point. Apple are using Beats market share to introduce cheap, good quality headphones with built in DACs to satisfy iPhone 7 users and their streaming services. Why on earth would they want expensive, low volume FPGA solutions.

I don't follow your IP comment. Are you saying Chord don't own the Mojo (and associated product ) IP but that it is owned by Rob Watts, and it is he who refused to license the Apple decoder technology? In any case the point is that the Mojo hasn't licensed the technology, and that makes for a poorer user experience.


----------



## miketlse

corius said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ on some points:
> ...




Rob Watts is the developer of the FPGA code, and owns the IP to that code. Chord cannot hand over his IP to Apple without his agreement.


----------



## Deftone

If I'd worked a big chunk of my life perfecting codes for fpga dac technology I wouldn't be handing it over for free either.


----------



## WhiteKnite

I wouldn't either. Even if there is little chance of Apple stealing it, just on principle, I wouldn't want to support and reinforce that kind of closed proprietary system.


----------



## almarti

whiteknite said:


> I wouldn't either. Even if there is little chance of Apple stealing it, just on principle, I wouldn't want to support and reinforce that kind of closed proprietary system.




Then, which is the best source device alternative to link with Mojo if not an iOS device? I don't want Poly and I want it connected through cable, able to run Tidal (Qobuz desires) and some apps to play 24/96 or 24/192 files stored internally.


----------



## musickid

i've popped over from the hugo 2 thread also in need of some advice regarding android if apple  idevices become nil.
  
 i may get a sony m5 it has 16 gb flash storage with 10gb available. does anyone know if i can store tidal offline to the micro sd card for this specific sony model?
  
 also if this phone does not support hires audio does it really matter if your feeding the signal into a mojo or hugo 2 as its externally processed anyway? its "good" audio just not hires.
  
 i know the mojo users are experts in all this stuff so help appreciated. mk.


----------



## venton

Chord must be mightily pissed off. Apple just halved the audience for the Mojo with 10.3 update.


----------



## AndrewH13

venton said:


> Chord must be mightily pissed off. Apple just halved the audience for the Mojo with 10.3 update.




Really? Android has quite a share of phones being used. Personally I wouldn't use a phone, many like myself prefer a DAP. Then there are a few laptop and PC users about i believe?


----------



## musickid

hi venton,
  
 has the situation deteriorated to the point where there is no remedy? have chord announced anything? i have a deposit down for a hugo2 if apple is out i can put my ipad mini retina 2 to one side and carry on........
  
 Andrew we are talking potentially thousands of users also oppo


----------



## WhiteKnite

almarti said:


> Then, which is the best source device alternative to link with Mojo if not an iOS device? I don't want Poly and I want it connected through cable, able to run Tidal (Qobuz desires) and some apps to play 24/96 or 24/192 files stored internally.


 
 I use an AK70, it isn't ideal for everyone (I love it), but I would never go back to Apple.  They lost my business a long time ago when they started deliberately slowing down older devices on newer IOS updates.


----------



## cpauya

andrewh13 said:


> venton said:
> 
> 
> > Chord must be mightily pissed off. Apple just halved the audience for the Mojo with 10.3 update.
> ...


 

 I agree, it's not really a "halved the audience" situation.  While I am disappointed with the iOS 10.3.x breakage, I totally understand it cannot be perfected every time.
  
 I use my Mojo mainly as a desktop DAC/Amp from my Macbook Pro and only use my iPhone when going mobile, thus the effect to me is minimal.  Would love to have a DAP but I'm saving for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Update:  My iPhone 5S v10.3.1 still losses audio after a few minutes of play when used with my Mojo + CCK-USB3 cable.  I will try to steal my wife's 6S Plus or my daughter's iPad Air (both on v10.3.1) some time this week and see if they're affected.


----------



## miketlse (Mar 3, 2019)

cpauya said:


> I agree, it's not really a "halved the audience" situation.  While I am disappointed with the iOS 10.3.x breakage, I totally understand it cannot be perfected every time.
> 
> I use my Mojo mainly as a desktop DAC/Amp from my Macbook Pro and only use my iPhone when going mobile, thus the effect to me is minimal.  Would love to have a DAP but I'm saving for now. :wink_face:
> 
> Update:  My iPhone 5S v10.3.1 still losses audio after a few minutes of play when used with my Mojo + CCK-USB3 cable.  I will try to steal my wife's 6S Plus or my daughter's iPad Air (both on v10.3.1) some time this week and see if they're affected.




There is another factor which you could also test.

Based on the hypothesis that Apple have updated the code so that when more power is needed to maintain contact with the cell mast, the power available for the USB connection is reduced.

There are reports like yours, that the USB connection is initially ok, but then gets cut.
The question this raises is, is your USB connection ok initially when you are within short distance of a cell mast (so low power to maintain phone contact), but when you move out of this range and the phone power has to be increased, then the USB connection gets cut.
This could be happening if you are commuting, or in a car - however would be harder to explain if you were located in one place all the time.


----------



## cpauya

miketlse said:


> cpauya said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, it's not really a "halved the audience" situation.  While I am disappointed with the iOS 10.3.x breakage, I totally understand it cannot be perfected every time.
> ...


 

 Hmm... that's an interesting thought, however I've been always static when I listen to Mojo, so not sure if that'll count.


----------



## miketlse

cpauya said:


> Hmm... that's an interesting thought, however I've been always static when I listen to Mojo, so not sure if that'll count.




It is interesting feedback, because it implies that your phone is always using the same cell mast, and so something else would need to be triggering the change in cell power.
I am not an expert in how the cell power changes, but I wonder if an incoming email or sms would cause a temporary increase in cell power.


----------



## WhiteKnite

miketlse said:


> It is interesting feedback, because it implies that your phone is always using the same cell mast, and so something else would need to be triggering the change in cell power.
> I am not an expert in how the cell power changes, but I wonder if an incoming email or sms would cause a temporary increase in cell power.


 
 It could have to do with the phone checking for notifications too.  I always assumed that's what caused the random EMI/RFI pulses phones emit.  
  
 Best way to test if it has to do with power changes is to try airplane mode.


----------



## cpauya

miketlse said:


> cpauya said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... that's an interesting thought, however I've been always static when I listen to Mojo, so not sure if that'll count.
> ...


 

 As I remember, there were none (incoming messages).  My theory was that there's another iPhone process that's trying to use the audio while I'm listening thus the cause of the audio loss.  But the wonder is that the player (HibyMusic/Spotify/etc) is supposed to pause but it just continued playing.  Thus my conclusion of a "breakage" for the iOS v10.3.x release.
  
 Really deserves some more investigation and verification from other affected iPhone users too.


----------



## miketlse

cpauya said:


> As I remember, there were none (incoming messages).  My theory was that there's another iPhone process that's trying to use the audio while I'm listening thus the cause of the audio loss.  But the wonder is that the player (HibyMusic/Spotify/etc) is supposed to pause but it just continued playing.  Thus my conclusion of a "breakage" for the iOS v10.3.x release.
> 
> Really deserves some more investigation and verification from other affected iPhone users too.




Thanks for the feedback - it all helps the gradual process of elimination.


----------



## cpauya

whiteknite said:


> miketlse said:
> 
> 
> > It is interesting feedback, because it implies that your phone is always using the same cell mast, and so something else would need to be triggering the change in cell power.
> ...


 

 Ah to be honest I haven't tried that yet (airplane-mode).  Will do that tomorrow as I'm sleepy now... but in my case, iPhone notifications do emit sound which should have been heard on the Mojo.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

cpauya said:


> Ah to be honest I haven't tried that yet (airplane-mode).  Will do that tomorrow as I'm sleepy now... but in my case, iPhone notifications do emit sound which should have been heard on the Mojo.


 
 The worst phone that I've experienced to do that has been the LG V20. UGH! Totally the reason why I picked up a Hidizs AP60 to stack.


----------



## Deftone

waytoocrazy said:


> The worst phone that I've experienced to do that has been the LG V20. UGH! Totally the reason why I picked up a Hidizs AP60 to stack.


 
 Same but with Cayin N3


----------



## WayTooCrazy

deftone said:


> Same but with Cayin N3




I wanted the Cayin N3...but couldn't find a US distributor at the time. I now have a Fiio X5iii and dock, and like it. Wondering about selling my stack now and just sticking with the X5.


----------



## Deftone

waytoocrazy said:


> I wanted the Cayin N3...but couldn't find a US distributor at the time. I now have a Fiio X5iii and dock, and like it. Wondering about selling my stack now and just sticking with the X5.


 
 How come?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

deftone said:


> How come?



The Mojo stack is better, but the Fiio isn't that far behind, is balanced and I can output to balanced amp (I realize most don't care about balanced, but it is something that i want to try and I purchased a few cables and balanced headphones to use). I prefer a "non stack" to a stack. I'm still unsure if I will, but I haven't touched the Mojo beyond a quick comparison since getting the Fiio. The LG V20 was supposed to be my "mobile" solution, but it left me more unsatisfied and curious than anything else.


----------



## DBaldock9

waytoocrazy said:


> The Mojo stack is better, but the Fiio isn't that far behind, is balanced and I can output to balanced amp (I realize most don't care about balanced, but it is something that i want to try and I purchased a few cables and balanced headphones to use). I prefer a "non stack" to a stack. I'm still unsure if I will, but I haven't touched the Mojo beyond a quick comparison since getting the Fiio. The LG V20 was supposed to be my "mobile" solution, but it left me more unsatisfied and curious than anything else.




What audio issues are you having with the LG V20?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

dbaldock9 said:


> What audio issues are you having with the LG V20?


 
 It wasn't so much audio issues with the V20, it was notifications in general and using a cellphone. Though, I do find that it can't compare with the Mojo or Fiio (and it probably shouldn't). It has more "bloated" bass. The mids are nice but less refined and I feel sometimes the Highs are "trying" too hard and can get shrill (but a lot of that could be the headphones). Once I went to the Mojo... I basically stopped using the V20 as an audio device in general.  Though, as a phone... it does sound really good.


----------



## maxh22

@WayTooCrazy what Fiio device are you using now?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

maxh22 said:


> @WayTooCrazy what Fiio device are you using now?


 
 Fiio X5iii.


----------



## Deftone

I think I've read a few people have moved to the new X5-3. The ultimate solution for me would be mojo with a screen. I've tried other things but quickly lose interest and go back to mojo.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

deftone said:


> I think I've read a few people have moved to the new X5-3. The ultimate solution for me would be mojo with a screen. I've tried other things but quickly lose interest and go back to mojo.


 
 That would be something.


----------



## Deftone

waytoocrazy said:


> That would be something.




Yes indeed but for now i will lust for Hugo2


----------



## maxh22

waytoocrazy said:


> Fiio X5iii.




Are you using it with Mojo or just stand-alone?

I'm not using the V20 for music listening as much as I thought I would, but on the bright side it has Apt-X which sounds really close to the wired connection when connected directly to the phone (no galvanic isolation or re-clockers) with Hugo 1. 

Looking forward to using it with Hugo 2 when traveling and no longer regret getting the phone since no Apple device supports Apt-X and all the issues people are having with Apple's latest update.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

maxh22 said:


> Are you using it with Mojo or just stand-alone?
> 
> I'm not using the V20 for music listening as much as I thought I would, but on the bright side it has Apt-X which sounds really close to the wired connection when connected directly to the phone (no galvanic isolation or re-clockers) with Hugo 1.
> 
> Looking forward to using it with Hugo 2 when traveling and no longer regret getting the phone since no Apple device supports Apt-X and all the issues people are having with Apple's latest update.


 
 Fiio I'm using stand-alone. When I want to listen to the Mojo, I have that stacked with the Hidizs AP60 via USB OTG cable (and either MicroSD or AptX from V20).


----------



## BrOtO

waytoocrazy said:


> It wasn't so much audio issues with the V20, it was notifications in general and using a cellphone. Though, I do find that it can't compare with the Mojo or Fiio (and it probably shouldn't). It has more "bloated" bass. The mids are nice but less refined and I feel sometimes the Highs are "trying" too hard and can get shrill (but a lot of that could be the headphones). Once I went to the Mojo... I basically stopped using the V20 as an audio device in general.  Though, as a phone... it does sound really good.




I personally own fiio-x5 iii and V20 together ..and v20 is far from having bloated bass*(its such a mis interpretation that i would go so far as to say one probably never had a proper hands on with V20 ).*.its sits on the opposite side of having anything 'bloated' 

E.g Akg k240 headphone quite known for its weak low-feq output ,still sounds solid and punchy via V20 .

Hence , unless u used some personally modded equipment ...like VE Monk plus modded ..its REALLY difficult to imagine V20 having bloated output..

And yeah ..another point ..per my view..
*V20 produces much more "neutral" "flat" 
(MOST people make mistake amping left and right channel to max creating more n more V shaped response ..those need to be kept at zero unless required , for flatness) "authentic" sound signature across headphones* and sources than Mojo ..And the
Amp capacity of V20 is equivalent to mojo (32mw@600ohm).

I guess there is nothing wrong that you see V20 differently ...but maybe you didnt look hard enough or didnt want/need to...
Coz even if I am wrong ...10 other people cant possibly be wrong together..


----------



## x RELIC x

.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

broto said:


> I personally own fiio-x5 iii and V20 together ..and v20 is far from having bloated bass*(its such a mis interpretation that i would go so far as to say one probably never had a proper hands on with V20 ).*.its sits on the opposite side of having anything 'bloated'
> 
> E.g Akg k240 headphone quite known for its weak low-feq output ,still sounds solid and punchy via V20 .
> 
> ...


 
 I've listened to the V20 for awhile before purchasing the Mojo or even the Fiio. I've used it with CIEMS, LCD-2F, TH-X00 and quite a few other headphones. IMHO, the V20 bass is not as well defined, and in my opinion "less controlled" that is why I said it was bloated. If I described it incorrectly, my bad. It is not as clean as the other two devices. It has fantastic mids and sometimes shrill highs. I do not fault it as it is the best phone source I've used. I'm happy you like yours, and I'm personally happy with using mine as a phone (which it is a good phone). I just wouldn't choose it as my only audio device over the other two. Though, had I not heard the other two, I'd be perfectly content. Now, back on topic shall we?


----------



## askri

Hi, folks!
 I found mojo measurements
  
 http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/chord-mojo.php#rw13
  
  
 Output power is absolute different from official user manual.
  

  
 From manual:

  
  
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## romanrex

Different criteria to determine the power.
  
 In the RAA, the capacity is calculated at the beginning of the clipping.
 Manufacturers often calculated as a certain percentage of distortion, it gives higher power values.
 If there is clipping, no matter what percent is it. With clipping, bad sound will be with the 1% and 0.1 and 0.01 percent. But if the clipping is not, then it will be good to play and 1% and above.
  
 Manufacturers usually do not show spectra. Reports RAA spectra are shown and each can define an alternative output power value using any method that he feels right.


----------



## romanrex

This is clear spectra. Clear sound.
  
  

  
 Clear spectra with start clipping distortion. Clear sound.
  

  
 Hard clippnig. But little value distortion 0.0038%. Unpleasant Sound.
  

  
 Very hard clippnig. Value distortion - 0.015%. Wheezing sound.


----------



## audioIQ

broto said:


> Amp capacity of V20 is equivalent to mojo (32mw@600ohm).


 
  
 While the v20 is a great device, I highly doubt it outputs that much power from its amp section even in high impedance mode.


----------



## BrOtO

audioiq said:


> While the v20 is a great device, I highly doubt it outputs that much power from its amp section even in high impedance mode.



I underestimated V20 first too ..being a phone and all..but high impedance mode + software ans hardware matched *dynamic volume levelling *always provided *Spot on* *volume matched* music each time (neither too loud nor too silent)


----------



## Ancipital

cpauya said:


> Ah to be honest I haven't tried that yet (airplane-mode).  Will do that tomorrow as I'm sleepy now... but in my case, iPhone notifications do emit sound which should have been heard on the Mojo.


 
  
 The Mojo has very poor RFI rejection down the USB cable, and is also somewhat vulnerable through the air. It's better to pair it with an old phone in flight mode, or best of all, a DAP with optical out (and radios off). Don't use it with a phone with its radios on, as soon as the signal to/from the local cell is too attenuated, the phone will crank the gain, and cause lots of noise on the Mojo.
  
 As I say, a DAP with the radios off, and an SPDIF or optical cable will make the most of the device.


----------



## dennistdk

ancipital said:


> The Mojo has very poor RFI rejection down the USB cable, and is also somewhat vulnerable through the air. It's better to pair it with an old phone in flight mode, or best of all, a DAP with optical out (and radios off). Don't use it with a phone with its radios on, as soon as the signal to/from the local cell is too attenuated, the phone will crank the gain, and cause lots of noise on the Mojo.


 
  
 I found that if you "shield" the USB connector on the CCK-cable it eliminates most (if not all) the RFI noise.
 If you hear the noise just try putting your hand around the USB connector-part and the noise disappears. Think it's the USB end of the CCK-cable that is badly shielded.


----------



## Hooster

askri said:


> Hi, folks!
> I found mojo measurements
> 
> http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/amp/chord-mojo.php#rw13
> ...


 
  
 Yes, there is something wrong with the numbers. If it can produce 720mW at 8 Ohms, then  6,75mW at 16 Ohms can not be correct. It should be something around 360mW at 16 Ohms. Just by itself, then 6,75mW at 16 Ohms can't be right.


----------



## x RELIC x

hooster said:


> Yes, there is something wrong with the numbers. If it can produce 720mW at 8 Ohms, then  6,75mW at 16 Ohms can not be correct. It should be something around 360mW at 16 Ohms. Just by itself, then 6,75mW at 16 Ohms can't be right.




Those measurements are rubbish. Rob has already stated in the Hugo thread (Mojo, Hugo and TT have the same output stage except for the TT's increased bias current) with other 'measurements' from elsewhere and confirmed what the actual output power is. What has me scratching my head is how there is such a huge discrepancy.




rob watts said:


> Its because the figures are nonsense.
> 
> Hugo actual output is:
> [COLOR=3F3F3F]Output power - 1KHz 1V sinewave both channels driven 0.1% distortion[/COLOR][COLOR=3F3F3F]
> ...




http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/14295#post_13070560


----------



## paulgc

Saw some posts with issues with the Apple CCK. I am running beta1 of iOS 10.3.2 with a CCK with the Mojo adapter unit with no issues.


----------



## jooonnn

Chord Mojo does not work with any of my non-apple cables anymore to my iphone 7 plus on ios10.3. It only works on the genuine cck but loses connection more often than id like. Super frustrating so its probably time for the poly ugh


----------



## cpauya

ancipital said:


> cpauya said:
> 
> 
> > Ah to be honest I haven't tried that yet (airplane-mode).  Will do that tomorrow as I'm sleepy now... but in my case, iPhone notifications do emit sound which should have been heard on the Mojo.
> ...


 

 Yup, I agree re RFI effects of a phone with Mojo (read lots about it) but it's my only source when mobile and about.  And I honestly did not notice any noise or my ears are not that trained to distinguish it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I think you misunderstood my comment though.  What I meant was that the phone notifications (or music from the player or when watching a movie on my phone) should have been heard on the Mojo if there's no "breakage" with the iOS v10.3.x update.  I don't recall having any issues with my iPhone 5S + CCK-USB3 cable + Mojo combo prior to the update.
  
*Update:* Still losses audio even when I use flight-mode on my iPhone 5S v10.3.1.  Sometimes it only takes a few minutes, sometimes more than an hour.  A pause/resume on the player sometimes works, but a reinsert of the CCK-USB3 cable is more reliable to get audio again.  What's weird is that even with loss of audio, the power ball of Mojo is still on (indicates red, green or whatever sampling rate of music is playing from iPhone) and the player is still playing.


----------



## cpauya

paulgc said:


> Saw some posts with issues with the Apple CCK. I am running beta1 of iOS 10.3.2 with a CCK with the Mojo adapter unit with no issues.


 

 Thanks for this much awaited test, there's hope for us iOS users so we can resume enjoying our MoJo when mobile!  
  
 I will wait for this update with fingers crossed.


----------



## Mojo ideas

askri said:


> Hi, folks!
> 
> I found mojo measurements
> 
> ...


 Well yes ours are right


----------



## jfettlol

since i couldn't find any pics with this setup. Chord Mojo x X5ii x Dyson TRRS/TS (TRS wired for TS) clean.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@jfettlol I like your Dyson cable better than what I've found on the net. I'd order the one you have... not the one with the cheap looking plastic connector on the Mojo side.


----------



## romanrex

Publish a signal spectrum for 8 Ohms 720 mW for Mojo. The spectrum of the signal has nothing in common even with low-average sound quality. Or you want to connect headphones instead of a light bulb for strobe lights?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Trying out a DIY digital coax cable. Will try and see if USB sounds different to Coax.


----------



## wakka992

Hi guys,
  
 charging my MoJo with an iFi iPower 5V while using it with Xiaomi/1more IEM results in electric rippling noise. The same can't be said for an Anker powerport+...
  
 So anyone having the same problem with iFi iPower? is that SMPS really a garbage?


----------



## jfettlol

waytoocrazy said:


> @jfettlol
> I like your Dyson cable better than what I've found on the net. I'd order the one you have... not the one with the cheap looking plastic connector on the Mojo side.





He lists them on ebay every now and then. Came to under 30$. Way cheaper option than moon audio's 80$+ piece of fancy wire.


----------



## harpo1

jfettlol said:


> He lists them on ebay every now and then. Came to under 30$. Way cheaper option than moon audio's 80$+ piece of fancy wire.


 
 Yeah and hope he doesn't go AWOL for a month or two like he has in the past.  Plus his communications skills leave alot to be desired.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

jfettlol said:


> He lists them on ebay every now and then. Came to under 30$. Way cheaper option than moon audio's 80$+ piece of fancy wire.


 
  
  


harpo1 said:


> Yeah and hope he doesn't go AWOL for a month or two like he has in the past.  Plus his communications skills leave alot to be desired.


 
 Yea, I hate purchasing stuff and not hearing or knowing what is going on for a few weeks and then it just "shows up". Like when I order stuff from China (I hate ordering from overseas). Anyway, I found pieces in my "hobby" box so I built my own with spare SPC cables I had. So I'm good.


----------



## Mediahound

So it seems with the latest iOS update 10.3 (and beyond), third-party usb cables no longer with with iOS devices. You HAVE to use the Apple one (Lightning to USB adapter). 
  
 I found this out the hard way traveling to and from this passed weekend's SoCal CanJam and not being able to listen to my Mojo on the plane since I only had a third-party cable with me.


----------



## miketlse

mediahound said:


> So it seems with the latest iOS update 10.3 (and beyond), third-party usb cables no longer with with iOS devices. You HAVE to use the Apple one (Lightning to USB adapter).
> 
> I found this out the hard way traveling to and from this passed weekend's SoCal CanJam and not being able to listen to my Mojo on the plane since I only had a third-party cable with me.


 
  
 A slightly disappointing Canjam for you, but hopefully you managed to enjoy the main event.
  
 I think you should pause, and let events unfold a bit further.
 It is not clear if the Apple issue applies to all future 10.3.x versions, or whether as has been claimed, that 10.3.2 beta cures the issue.
 So hold onto your money for a few days, until the situation clarifies a bit.


----------



## Hooster

miketlse said:


> So hold onto your money for a few days, until the situation clarifies a bit.


 
  
 That is good advice that applies to a variety of situation. I wish I was better at following it.


----------



## mattw30

New iOS update and my forza cck replacement cable works with iPod and iPad which is good news


----------



## miketlse

hooster said:


> That is good advice that applies to a variety of situation. I wish I was better at following it.


 
  
 Like everyone here I have rushed to buy items, and then discovered that I rarely use them - so with fingers burnt I try and remember to not rush in in future.
 It can be difficult, but many times it has saved me throwing money down the drain.


----------



## Nirvana1000

waytoocrazy said:


> Trying out a DIY digital coax cable. Will try and see if USB sounds different to Coax.



What is the silver amp?


----------



## harpo1

nirvana1000 said:


> What is the silver amp?


 
 Audeze Deckard


----------



## DjBobby

mediahound said:


> So it seems with the latest iOS update 10.3 (and beyond), third-party usb cables no longer with with iOS devices. You HAVE to use the Apple one (Lightning to USB adapter).


 


miketlse said:


> It is not clear if the Apple issue applies to all future 10.3.x versions, or whether as has been claimed, that 10.3.2 beta cures the issue.


 


mattw30 said:


> New iOS update and my forza cck replacement cable works with iPod and iPad which is good news


 
  
 After updating iPhone 7 to 10.3.1 ALL my cables stopped working, including the genuine Apple CCK. It starts playing for a half a minute or so, and then shows up "this device is not supported"


----------



## Mediahound

djbobby said:


> After updating iPhone 7 to 10.3.1 ALL my cables stopped working, including the genuine Apple CCK. It starts playing for a half a minute or so, and then shows up "this device is not supported"


 

 That's strange. My Apple adapter seems to be working fine, just not the third-party one. I played an entire album with it without issue.


----------



## adamsmarbles

does windows 10 creators update need new drivers or something?  im guessing not but the sound enhancements arent there to disable anymore, and some other things i usually disable
  
 is that a thing?


----------



## cellison

djbobby said:


> After updating iPhone 7 to 10.3.1 ALL my cables stopped working, including the genuine Apple CCK. It starts playing for a half a minute or so, and then shows up "this device is not supported"


 

 I just got my Mojo back from having the battery replaced and reading this forum was expecting to have problem with my iPhone SE/10.3.1 and the Mojo. I just listened to about an hours worth of music using the Apple CCK and didn't have any issues at all. I'm not sure why some people are having issues and some aren't.


----------



## Duncan

From another thread, my own CCK, model A1440 continues to work fine, but seemingly model A1441 is the one having issues, feel free to corroborate that information as you wish


----------



## cellison

duncan said:


> From another thread, my own CCK, model A1440 continues to work fine, but seemingly model A1441 is the one having issues, feel free to corroborate that information as you wish


 
 I just checked and my CCK is the A1440 model.


----------



## jfettlol

that's cool, but you're throwin some shade man. i read all about him prior to ordering via ebay, but he must take that account seriously because they showed up in less than a week. i'm happy with the cable, i ordered a ton of different adapters and such before i just decided to order the cable. this was 2 weeks ago, and i'm already making my own cables and connections,  you live and learn.


   

 (ok, idk how to delete or properly reply to a certain post. this website is confusing..)


----------



## ReigninBeard

There's already a few posts on this site on different DAC threads saying people are still having problems on the 10.3.2 beta so don't get your hopes up


----------



## ReigninBeard

duncan said:


> From another thread, my own CCK, model A1440 continues to work fine, but seemingly model A1441 is the one having issues, feel free to corroborate that information as you wish




I've tried 2 A1440 models. One brand new. Both are displaying the issue


----------



## costas23

hi, I am planning on upgrading my mobile to a recent Android device (Huawei P9) to use with my mojo on the go. 
 However I read some time ago, that android sends upsampled audio files to mojo which results in worse sq .... is there a way to send bit-perfect files to mojo while using spotify? I listen solely to spotify (I know UAPP sends bit-perfect signal but it is not working with spotify, only tidal, so I can't use UAPP).
 thanks in advance


----------



## Hooster

costas23 said:


> I know UAPP sends bit-perfect signal but it is not working with spotify, only tidal, so I can't use UAPP).
> thanks in advance


 
  
 Use Tidal, works great


----------



## krismusic

This thing with the IOS update disabling third party connectors. Isn't that a deliberate aim of Apple? Keeping their system closed. So why would a future update enable them again? Unless they realise that they have compromised their CCK of course...


----------



## costas23

hooster said:


> Use Tidal, works great


 
 thanks for your reply, but that's not an option, I prefer spotify (also due to half the costs 
  
 so there is no option to output not-upsampled signal from android?


----------



## Hooster

costas23 said:


> thanks for your reply, but that's not an option, I prefer spotify (also due to half the costs
> 
> so there is no option to output not-upsampled signal from android?


 
  
 In the grand scheme of things, considering how much things like hifi equipment and physical media cost. then Tidal is a gift. All I know is that spotify is lossy and compatible with cheap audio equipment or simply straight out of a phone or computer. 
  
 How can you afford a mojo and what I assume are decent headphones if you can not afford Tidal?


----------



## DBaldock9

costas23 said:


> thanks for your reply, but that's not an option, I prefer spotify (also due to half the costs
> 
> so there is no option to output not-upsampled signal from android?


 
  
 There is, if you go back to an Android 4.4.4 device.  The audio upsampling changes are apparently part of Android 5 and newer.
  
 A few pages back, one poster recommended the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact, as a model with Android 4.4.4, and able to accept a 256GB MicroSD card.
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Sony-Xperia-Z3-Compact_id8744


----------



## guido

the Mojo with Tidal and HD-600 is simply outstanding!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

How are we validating the upsampling? If I use Onkyo HF Player, the Mojo shows the bitrate of the files that I'm passing along. Is that still upsampling at that point? I guess I'm just confused.


----------



## DBaldock9

waytoocrazy said:


> How are we validating the upsampling? If I use Onkyo HF Player, the Mojo shows the bitrate of the files that I'm passing along. Is that still upsampling at that point? I guess I'm just confused.


 
  
 What device are you running the Onkyo HF Player on?
 It may be working similarly to UAPP, and bypassing the Android audio drivers, when outputting data via USB.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Yes





dbaldock9 said:


> What device are you running the Onkyo HF Player on?
> It may be working similarly to UAPP, and bypassing the Android audio drivers, when outputting data via USB.




Yes, HF Player uses it's own USB driver. I'm using LG V20 and have used Xperia Z3v with no problems.



Onkyo's USB driver use is aggressive. So, if you want to stream "after" listening to Onkyo... you will have to turn the application off, and disconnect and reconnect the Mojo and then you can use Tidal or other streaming service, but you will be back to upsampling due to the OS.


----------



## PhilW

Yeah it's not just upsampling on Android either....it's using Android's own audio path.....which is sucky in itself.


----------



## Rob Watts

krismusic said:


> This thing with the IOS update disabling third party connectors. Isn't that a deliberate aim of Apple? Keeping their system closed. So why would a future update enable them again? Unless they realise that they have compromised their CCK of course...


 
 No that is not the intent - when companies want to do that, nothing then works in that mode. With IOS 10.3.1 most products work, and some do not; if it was a deliberate aim of Apple, none would work at all.


----------



## frevo

It also looks like MFi-certified devices do not work reliably. I cannot imagine that Apple would break such devices intentionally.


----------



## paulgc

Apple CCK discussions... Have seen a number in the thread over the last couple of weeks as Apple has updated iOS. I am running both a iPhone 6S and an iPad Pro on iOS 10.3.2 Public beta 2. I have a couple of CCKs both version A1440 and they each work fine on both devices with the Chord Extended Adapter. So not really sure what the issues are with some.


----------



## Hypespazm

Hello guys New to the Chord Scene and Just got a new Mojo, Can any of you help me figure out why I keep getting BSOD on windows 10. My mojo works 100% fine with LG v20. Im just not sure why its not wanting to work. ive done everything I could think of.

 Tried on difference PC's Different Drivers. Clean install of drivers and clean wipe. nothing seems to work. I mainly use USB on all my devices. 
  for some reason the chord when it is plugged in seems to lock all my sound settings and doesnt work with any sound. nor does foobar work

 any help is greatly appreciated.. I would like to use this on my desktop


----------



## noobandroid

hypespazm said:


> Hello guys New to the Chord Scene and Just got a new Mojo, Can any of you help me figure out why I keep getting BSOD on windows 10. My mojo works 100% fine with LG v20. Im just not sure why its not wanting to work. ive done everything I could think of.
> 
> 
> Tried on difference PC's Different Drivers. Clean install of drivers and clean wipe. nothing seems to work. I mainly use USB on all my devices.
> ...



hmm that's quite weird, first time see a pc not working with mojo. there are 2 version of Windows driver, which one did you use?


----------



## Hypespazm

noobandroid said:


> hmm that's quite weird, first time see a pc not working with mojo. there are 2 version of Windows driver, which one did you use?


 
  
  
  
 I used the windows 10 version


----------



## Softable

Hello, I am a bit of a newbie here, and I don't have the time to sort through 30,000 posts, so please forgive me if this has already been discussed.

I currently have the Schiit Jotenheim with the Balanced DAC module, and I was wondering, since the chord mojo and the Schiit Jotenheim are similarly priced, how do they compare to each other? 

Sorry if this is completely irrelevant, ex. Portable vs desktop? I would still like to know how they compare, maybe I could have my portable solution also be my desktop solution

EDIT: I have the LCD 2, and I am planning on Upgrade to the LCD X or Ether Flow


----------



## episiarch

The following is not exactly an answer to your question, but might be a relevant data point.
  
 I used to use Modi Multibit + an amp as my desktop system and wasn't getting full use out of my Mojo since I'm deskbound so much of the time.  Eventually I started plugging my Mojo into the amp and stopped using the MM altogether; to me Mojo was enough of a sonic upgrade over the MM to be worth the very modest hassle of unplugging/replugging the Mojo before/after portable use.  But I still use the amp at my desk despite Mojo being perfectly able to drive my headphones superbly on its own, simply because at my desk I really prefer the convenience of a volume knob.


----------



## miketlse

softable said:


> Hello, I am a bit of a newbie here, and I don't have the time to sort through 30,000 posts, so please forgive me if this has already been discussed.
> 
> I currently have the Schiit Jotenheim with the Balanced DAC module, and I was wondering, since the chord mojo and the Schiit Jotenheim are similarly priced, how do they compare to each other?
> 
> ...


 

 Hello,
  
 Using the 'Search this thread' functionality with the Keyword Jotenheim gives just these 10 posts to read. http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=Jotenheim&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=784602&advanced=1


----------



## RamblerBoy

I feel like biting my mojo


----------



## WayTooCrazy

episiarch said:


> The following is not exactly an answer to your question, but might be a relevant data point.
> 
> I used to use Modi Multibit + an amp as my desktop system and wasn't getting full use out of my Mojo since I'm deskbound so much of the time.  Eventually I started plugging my Mojo into the amp and stopped using the MM altogether; to me Mojo was enough of a sonic upgrade over the MM to be worth the very modest hassle of unplugging/replugging the Mojo before/after portable use.  But I still use the amp at my desk despite Mojo being perfectly able to drive my headphones superbly on its own, simply because at my desk I really prefer the convenience of a volume knob.




So you prefer the Mojo to a Modi Multibit? Interesting.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

hypespazm said:


> Hello guys New to the Chord Scene and Just got a new Mojo, Can any of you help me figure out why I keep getting BSOD on windows 10. My mojo works 100% fine with LG v20. Im just not sure why its not wanting to work. ive done everything I could think of.
> 
> Tried on difference PC's Different Drivers. Clean install of drivers and clean wipe. nothing seems to work. I mainly use USB on all my devices.
> for some reason the chord when it is plugged in seems to lock all my sound settings and doesnt work with any sound. nor does foobar work
> ...


 
 Have you tried a different USB cable? Is it possible the one you have is damaged internally or at one of the connectors?


----------



## Hypespazm

waytoocrazy said:


> Have you tried a different USB cable? Is it possible the one you have is damaged internally or at one of the connectors?


 
 I have tried another USB. its very strange because the MOJO works completely fine with Android. I will try another usb right now and see but Im not sure this will fix the issue since ive used the same usb with the Schiit fulla 2


----------



## Hypespazm

Hello everyone , Is it common to have issues with windows 10?, I am a new Mojo owner here and I keep getting blue screens with the mojo. it seems to lock up my sound settings as well. I am currently on the latest drivers. Ive done all type of clean installs and nothing seems to work . any advice?


----------



## Softable

miketlse said:


> Hello,
> 
> Using the 'Search this thread' functionality with the Keyword Jotenheim gives just these 10 posts to read. http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=Jotenheim&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=784602&advanced=1




Oh my gosh thank you so much this will save me a lot of time.

Sorry I didn't know how many times this has been discussed.


----------



## miketlse

softable said:


> Oh my gosh thank you so much this will save me a lot of time.
> 
> Sorry I didn't know how many times this has been discussed.




The search functionality is useful, except for those occasions when it lists 500 links, and you can't think of a better search word.


----------



## miketlse

hypespazm said:


> Hello everyone , Is it common to have issues with windows 10?, I am a new Mojo owner here and I keep getting blue screens with the mojo. it seems to lock up my sound settings as well. I am currently on the latest drivers. Ive done all type of clean installs and nothing seems to work . any advice?




Two thoughts:




I presume that you are using the Chord Windows driver
Microsoft are rolling out a new version of win 10, and I hope that they haven't done an apple on us


----------



## Mediahound

Interestingly, last night when I pugged in my Apple Lightning to USB3 adapter to my iPhone, it started sending a firmware update to the adapter. I'm not sure what changed and it still works (worked before too). My third party Meevo one still does not work however for me the issue is minor since the Apple once works fine. 
  
 If you have an Apple one that is not working, you might try to see if it updates when plugging it in to your iOS device.


----------



## Zojokkeli

hypespazm said:


> Hello everyone , Is it common to have issues with windows 10?, I am a new Mojo owner here and I keep getting blue screens with the mojo. it seems to lock up my sound settings as well. I am currently on the latest drivers. Ive done all type of clean installs and nothing seems to work . any advice?


 
  
 Not sure how common your issues are, but I've had zero issues with Windows 10. I also have the latest update of Windows installed, and haven't had any problems. Maybe there's something else malfunctioning in your computer.
  
 Do you have a legit Windows 10 copy? I used to have issues with some DACs with a non-legit copy of Windows 7.


----------



## Hypespazm

zojokkeli said:


> Not sure how common your issues are, but I've had zero issues with Windows 10. I also have the latest update of Windows installed, and haven't had any problems. Maybe there's something else malfunctioning in your computer.
> 
> Do you have a legit Windows 10 copy? I used to have issues with some DACs with a non-legit copy of Windows 7.


 

 Yes this is a brand new laptop. its a skylake based i3


----------



## Zojokkeli

hypespazm said:


> Yes this is a brand new laptop. its a skylake based i3


 
  
 Maybe some USB-port power saving issues?


----------



## miketlse

hypespazm said:


> Yes this is a brand new laptop. its a skylake based i3


 
  
 A couple of things to investigate
  
https://www.drivereasy.com/knowledge/fix-windows-10-no-sound-issue/
  
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/no-sound-7-tips-fix-audio-issues-windows-10/


----------



## plinth

One of my Mojos has gone bad, can't get reply from Chord Customer service.
  
 All three of my Mojos ran cool and played flawlessly. I replaced thousands of pounds worth of DACs with Mojos. Recently one of them would not stay on whilst charging and not playing. After a day I would find it with the white flashing light and completely flat, so the charger was timing out. I have tried 3 different chargers (Anker high power 10W per channel and even my iPad Pro 14W charger). If I get it back on by unplugging it and waiting then replugging the USB charging cable in it will start to charge up. I can get it fully charged but it will self discharge overnight whilst switched off. When playing it gets much hotter than the others. I have changed the cables, lengths of cables but everything works with two, nothing with the rogue. I contacted customer support some two or three weeks ago but had no response. Is there an easier way to get this RMAed.


----------



## miketlse

plinth said:


> One of my Mojos has gone bad, can't get reply from Chord Customer service.
> 
> All three of my Mojos ran cool and played flawlessly. I replaced thousands of pounds worth of DACs with Mojos. Recently one of them would not stay on whilst charging and not playing. After a day I would find it with the white flashing light and completely flat, so the charger was timing out. I have tried 3 different chargers (Anker high power 10W per channel and even my iPad Pro 14W charger). If I get it back on by unplugging it and waiting then replugging the USB charging cable in it will start to charge up. I can get it fully charged but it will self discharge overnight whilst switched off. When playing it gets much hotter than the others. I have changed the cables, lengths of cables but everything works with two, nothing with the rogue. I contacted customer support some two or three weeks ago but had no response. Is there an easier way to get this RMAed.


 
  
 It doesn't sound normal. However the mojo battery charging circuitry can go into a protective mode, if the battery has been deeply discharged (see post #3).
 The advice is normally to switch the mojo off, and let the battery very slow charge, until it reaches the minimum normal charge level.
  
 However it sounds like you are already doing that, so it is concerning that your mojo runs hot, and discharges rapidly.
  
*The Chord RMA process is for you to contact your dealer, who will start the RMA chain dealer>national distributor>Chord.*
 That possibly explains why Chord Customer Support have not responded.
  
 Maybe @Mojo ideas could send you a PM, and put your mind at rest.


----------



## plinth

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. This one was from Amazon so it is out of their return window and they told me to contact Chord.


----------



## Hooster

plinth said:


> One of my Mojos has gone bad, can't get reply from Chord Customer service.


 
  
 According to Chord it is too much trouble for them to deal with stuff like this and the distributor should deal with the issue. That is apparently what their "expensive" distribution network is for. You could always try giving Chord a call though.


----------



## Hypespazm

So far Mojo has been a headache for me. did a reformat on both computers. and the issues are fixed but the mojo still crashes. its pretty ridiculous and annoying. never had so many headaches with any product. I am supposed to be writing a review on it soon. and I feel disappointed. it sounds amazing on android but horrible to far since i cant even get it to work. on PC


----------



## maxh22

hypespazm said:


> So far Mojo has been a headache for me. did a reformat on both computers. and the issues are fixed but the mojo still crashes. its pretty ridiculous and annoying. never had so many headaches with any product. I am supposed to be writing a review on it soon. and I feel disappointed. it sounds amazing on android but horrible to far since i cant even get it to work. on PC




Have you tried another pc? I use Mojo with my windows 10 pc and never experienced a BSOD.

It could be something else on your computer doing this, how did you determine it was Mojo?


----------



## Hypespazm

maxh22 said:


> Have you tried another pc? I use Mojo with my windows 10 pc and never experienced a BSOD.
> 
> It could be something else on your computer doing this, how did you determine it was Mojo?


 
 its been 2 windows 10 PC's Im planning on trying one more. and maybe a MAC when i get the chance but still not cool. the Schiit fulla 2 I own just works immediately


----------



## Deftone

ramblerboy said:


> I feel like biting my mojo


 
  
 i dont think it will taste very nice...


----------



## Deftone

hypespazm said:


> Hello everyone , Is it common to have issues with windows 10?, I am a new Mojo owner here and I keep getting blue screens with the mojo. it seems to lock up my sound settings as well. I am currently on the latest drivers. Ive done all type of clean installs and nothing seems to work . any advice?


 
  
 Haha yes its always common to have problems with windows.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@Hypespazm   Try this. Grab a 4GB or higher Thumbdrive. Download a "Live" copy of any Linux Distro. Boot the distro, pop in the Mojo. If it works... it is Windows and not your PC hardware, the Mojo or the cable. It would be a Windows/Driver issue somewhere. If I understand correctly, Linux and OSX do not need drivers.


----------



## cpauya

hooster said:


> ...
> How can you afford a mojo and what I assume are decent headphones if you can not afford Tidal?


 
 One reason: Because Tidal is NOT available in our country yet, and that leaves us in "envy" of you people who enjoy their Mojo + Tidal combos.


----------



## Hooster

cpauya said:


> One reason: Because Tidal is NOT available in our country yet, and that leaves us in "envy" of you people who enjoy their Mojo + Tidal combos.


 
  
 Sorry to hear it, I hope you get Tidal soon.


----------



## theveterans

hypespazm said:


> So far Mojo has been a headache for me. did a reformat on both computers. and the issues are fixed but the mojo still crashes. its pretty ridiculous and annoying. never had so many headaches with any product. I am supposed to be writing a review on it soon. and I feel disappointed. it sounds amazing on android but horrible to far since i cant even get it to work. on PC




Use SPDIF and problem solved


----------



## mashuto

Hey fellas, so I recently picked up the Cayin N3 to use with my mojo based on some recommendations here. I wanted to make sure I have everything configured properly as I am not entirely sure I am getting bit-perfect audio (or if it really truly matters). I have tried usb-c from the cayin to coax, and I am almost positive the cayin is processing the audio first before sending it (as pcm maybe?). The sample rate color still changes on the mojo correctly, but I can still control the volume on the cayin too, as well as equalizer and gain, etc. usb-c to usb-micro directly to the mojo seems better as I can no longer control volume from the cayin, but the equalizer settings do still provide an audible difference. So I am not 100% sure if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Mojo ideas

hooster said:


> According to Chord it is too much trouble for them to deal with stuff like this and the distributor should deal with the issue. That is apparently what their "expensive" distribution network is for. You could always try giving Chord a call though.


 I think you've given great advise Mike however if the unit does indeed have a problem that is not solved by a power off long charge then I suggest if he feels he has no dealer he can contact. he should pack the unit carefully along with written note with his full 
name email and address and a description of the fault we will check it out and fix it. Note I didn't every say not to contact us direct but it should be later resort as we are pretty busy. 



miketlse said:


> It doesn't sound normal. However the mojo battery charging circuitry can go into a protective mode, if the battery has been deeply discharged (see post #3).
> The advice is normally to switch the mojo off, and let the battery very slow charge, until it reaches the minimum normal charge level.
> 
> However it sounds like you are already doing that, so it is concerning that your mojo runs hot, and discharges rapidly.
> ...


----------



## miketlse

plinth said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to reply. This one was from Amazon so it is out of their return window and they told me to contact Chord.


 
  
 Have you seen post #31769 ?
 Hopefully your issue can now get sorted out in a straightforward manner.


----------



## plinth

Thank you very much. I will send it back for repair as its behaviour is very different from the others, it seems to have a power draw all the time that defeats the charger if switched on. I had hoped that my Hugo 2 would arrive before I had to send it in but I will get it sorted now.


----------



## canali

insightful (albeit a bit depressing) story on our age of so much compressed music,
 loudness wars and Dynamic Range.
  *Dynamic Range: No Quiet = No Loud*
  
https://www.computeraudiophile.com/ca/ca-academy/dynamic-range-no-quiet-no-loud-r643/
  
_*Intro:*_
_After 35 years of digital audio, I expected higher quality recordings, mixes and masters._
_One problem is, I am in the wrong music genre. Classical recordings usually get the audiophile treatment,_
_but rock, blues, alt, country, et al., not so much. The reality is that most mainstream recordings, mixes, and_
_masters have had dynamic range compression applied, at multiple stages in the recording, mixing, mastering,_
_re-mastering process, including broadcast. Wimpy loud sound has been going on for over 20 years. In the infamous_
_words of Howard Beal, “I’m mad as hell and I am not going to take this anymore!”_
 
_My thesis is that we are so used to overly compressed (read: crushed) sound, people forget what good dynamic sound_
_“sounds like.”  So much so, the rebirth of the LP has made a comeback as the vinyl revival. While there is much speculation_
_why vinyl revival, I suggest the underlying reason is folks are tired of overly compressed sound and have fond memories of_
_vinyl not sounding as “bad”, compared to digital audio. But digital audio is not the culprit._
 
_This article is intended to be educational and empowering. Educational in understanding parts of the recording, mixing, and_
_mastering processes that are detrimental to good sound quality and what can be improved. Empowering, if one so chooses,_
_to voice your opinion in this forum or other forums dedicated to overcoming the Loudness War._


----------



## DJ The Rocket

steveuk said:


> You say it starts blinking as if charged? iirc, blinking means that it's not receiving enough current to charge properly, when charged the light goes out.
> I assume you've tried a different charger with at least 2A capacity?






deftone said:


> The flashing light is showing that you arent feeding mojo enough amps. it doesnt blink when its finished a proper full
> charge, try to use a 2A charger and a quality cable so you dont restrict charging current reducing it to 1A or below.




Huh. Thanks for the tips, and sorry to take so long to reply, this is just such a depressing issue that it takes a lot of willpower to force myself to think about it.

The thing is, when I plug it in, I get a solid white light that stays solid for the next 5 or 8 hours, and only then begins to blink, which is why I assume that's to indicate "charge complete."

I'm using the same charger I've always used with it, which is good for 1 amp. For the sake of argument though I'll try it on my 2+ amp charger/USB cord that is normally reserved for my phones/tablets which won't respond to anything under 2A. I don't have high hopes for this to do anything different, but it certainly can't hurt. I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## miketlse

dj the rocket said:


> Huh. Thanks for the tips, and sorry to take so long to reply, this is just such a depressing issue that it takes a lot of willpower to force myself to think about it.
> 
> The thing is, when I plug it in, I get a solid white light that stays solid for the next 5 or 8 hours, and only then begins to blink, which is why I assume that's to indicate "charge complete."
> 
> I'm using the same charger I've always used with it, which is good for 1 amp. For the sake of argument though I'll try it on my 2+ amp charger/USB cord that is normally reserved for my phones/tablets which won't respond to anything under 2A. I don't have high hopes for this to do anything different, but it certainly can't hurt. I'll report back tomorrow.




Some smart chargers detect when the battery is nearly fully charged, and change to trickle charge mode, in order to avoid overcharging the battery.
Maybe this is happening in your case.
The only indicator of a fully charged battery, is that the light switches off.

What is the exact model of your charger.


----------



## Hypespazm

So FWIW I didnt know that windows was now compatible higher than 24Bit /192khz and this setting the mojo to this setting has fixed all my issues!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

hypespazm said:


> So FWIW I didnt know that windows was now compatible higher than 24Bit /192khz and this setting the mojo to this setting has fixed all my issues!




Good to hear! Enjoy your Mojo!


----------



## Scorpion667

Chord Mojo factory machining is out of alignment for 5xxxx units, noticed it on one unit at Bay Bloor Radio and one purchased from Headfoneshop (Toronto). The 2xxxx unit I demo'ed at Headfoneshop was flawless however. Please work with the factory to fix the issue.


----------



## Mojo ideas

scorpion667 said:


> Chord Mojo factory machining is out of alignment for 5xxx units, noticed it on one unit at Bay Bloor Radio and one purchased from Headfoneshop (Toronto). The 2xxxx unit I demo'ed at Headfoneshop was flawless however. Please work with the factory to fix the issue.


 I'll be taking this up with our uk manufacturer however doesn't look like a machining problem. It seems to my eye that the lid is just misaligned and that the eight screws holding the bottom plate to the top box need to be slackened off and the two parts aligned by hand and then the screws tightened up again.


----------



## Hooster

mojo ideas said:


> I'll be taking this up with our uk manufacturer


 
  
 You might consider having these made in China. The QC can be very good.


----------



## Scorpion667

mojo ideas said:


> I'll be taking this up with our uk manufacturer however doesn't look like a machining problem. It seems to my eye that the lid is just misaligned and that the eight screws holding the bottom plate to the top box need to be slackened off and the two parts aligned by hand and then the screws tightened up again.


 
 Scratch that, you were right - lid was ever so slightly misaligned. Looks good now, thank you.
  

  

  


hooster said:


> You might consider having these made in China. The QC can be very good.


 
 From going through the thread, the failure rate appears to be very low. A small misalignment shouldn't warrant a revisal of manufacturing strategy.
  
 I must admit, I gave the product a firm nod of approval after seeing "MADE IN ENGLAND" on the label. It's refreshing to see in a product segment that's dominated by Chinese manufacturing.


----------



## guliver

For the first time today I am listening Spotify premium from Daughter account thru the Mojo connected to my Onkyo DPxA1 and surprise I got the Blue light 192KHz resolution!
  
 is Spotitify already broadcasting in High resolution or something else going on in term of up sampling in my Onkyo, Anyway the sound is amazing as is??
  
  
  
 https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/1/14776780/spotify-hi-fi-preparing-launch-lossless-audio-tier


----------



## x RELIC x

guliver said:


> For the first time today I am listening Spotify premium from Daughter account thru the Mojo connected to my Onkyo DPxA1 and surprise I got the Blue light 192KHz resolution!
> 
> is Spotitify already broadcasting in High resolution or something else going on in term of up sampling in my Onkyo, Anyway the sound is amazing as is??
> 
> ...




No, Spotify is not streaming Hi Res, and lossless would still be 16/44.1. The Onkyo Android OS is upsampling the file.


----------



## PhilW

x relic x said:


> No, Spotify is not streaming Hi Res, and lossless would still be 16/44.1. The Onkyo Android OS is upsampling the file.




The Android OS is upsampling the file. This isn't just an onkyo thing. All androids will upsample. Seems the galaxy 7e is 192 but 8+ is 48. They all seem to differ.


----------



## guliver

x relic x said:


> No, Spotify is not streaming Hi Res, and lossless would still be 16/44.1. The Onkyo Android OS is upsampling the file.


 
  
  


philw said:


> The Android OS is upsampling the file. This isn't just an onkyo thing. All androids will upsample. Seems the galaxy 7e is 192 but 8+ is 48. They all seem to differ.


 

 Yes I think you are right I just checked it with YouTube same result


----------



## x RELIC x

philw said:


> The Android OS is upsampling the file. *This isn't just an onkyo thing*. All androids will upsample. Seems the galaxy 7e is 192 but 8+ is 48. They all seem to differ.




Yup, I know it's not just an Onkyo thing and is due to the Android OS. The FiiO X5iii bypasses the Android upsampling so it doesn't happen with all Android OS players. It depends on the implementation. :wink_face:


----------



## guliver

So I am wondering when they will launch their new HI res Spottily they will need a special version of their player to circumvallate the android  upsampling
  
 https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/1/14776780/spotify-hi-fi-preparing-launch-lossless-audio-tier


----------



## Hooster

Please try to avoid up-sampling and any other unnecessary processing.


----------



## x RELIC x

guliver said:


> So I am wondering when they will launch their new HI res Spotifify they will need a special version of their player to circumvallate the android  upsampling




To be clear, it won't be Hi Res, they call it Hi Fi. Big difference. The bandwidth required to stream Hi Res is huge, which is why MQA is a lossy format which is able to get the file size down to acceptable levels for streaming. 

Hi Fi simply is referring to *lossless* vs *lossy* encoding and will be the same as CD quality which is 16/44.1, the same as lossy codecs but with a much higher _bit *rate*_, not a higher _bit *depth*_.


----------



## guliver

So About MQA witch is lossy, is it an improvement over lossless with a lesser bit rate?


----------



## x RELIC x

guliver said:


> So About MQA witch is lossy, is it an improvement over lossless with a lesser bit rate?


 
  
 That's a giant can of marketing worms I don't want to get in to.


----------



## Hooster

guliver said:


> So About MQA witch is lossy, is it an improvement over lossless with a lesser bit rate?


 
  
 MQA makes the music files shorter which is not really a huge issue these days... Data storage is actually quite cheap.


----------



## PhilW

x relic x said:


> Yup, I know it's not just an Onkyo thing and is due to the Android OS. The FiiO X5iii bypasses the Android upsampling so it doesn't happen with all Android OS players. It depends on the implementation. :wink_face:


 you sure? I thought it was only the built in music app that didn't upsample?


----------



## x RELIC x

philw said:


> you sure? I thought it was only the built in music app that didn't upsample?


 
  
The music app and third party apps bypass the Android SRC according to FiiO. I haven't tested all scenarios because they haven't properly implemented coaxial and USB audio out yet. The point is, semantics aside, that not all implementations are identical, as you pointed out yourself. I simply said the Onkyo Android OS because the OP was using the DPX-1 and Android was causing the upsampling, not Spotify. Nothing more, nothing less.
  
 I see no point in spiraling OT about this.


----------



## DavidW

So what is the story with the iOS upgrade? The Mojo works fine (and always sounds great) as long as I don't move it. But if I take this highly portable device out and go for a walk, I'm losing connections every few minutes. Saying wait until Apple releases its next iOS upgrade doesn't work for me (I'm still within my return period at Amazon, and I really want to keep the Mojo, but it has to work...)

Here is the post from the Chord Mojo Facebook page as of April 13:
  


> IMPORTANT MESSAGE FOR USERS OF APPLE DEVICES:
> Apple have recently released iOS 10.3 software update for iPad, iPhone and iPod and this has affected the operation of some of their accessories including the lightning to USB adapter cable (camera connection kit).
> This is causing issues where the audio will not play on the connected product but the track will still show as playing on Apple device.
> Apple have been made aware.
> ...


----------



## Hooster

davidw said:


> So what is the story with the iOS upgrade?


 
  
 Try using Android.


----------



## Deftone

hooster said:


> Please try to avoid up-sampling and any other unnecessary processing.


 
  
 I was hoping all this up sampling business would be removed in the lastest 'Windows 10 Creators Update' but nope its still there...


----------



## DavidW

hooster said:


> Try using Android.


 
 Thanks, but no. I'd like a solution for the iPhone.


----------



## NiVrA

What cable do i need so that I can stack the chord mojo with the sony NW-A35?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Something like this most likely...

 Ask the Seller on Amazon to confirm first of course.


----------



## miketlse

nivra said:


> What cable do i need so that I can stack the chord mojo with the sony NW-A35?


 
 Here is an earlier post discussing the issue http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/28980#post_13167227


----------



## Deftone

nivra said:


> What cable do i need so that I can stack the chord mojo with the sony NW-A35?


 
  
 You should use one of these
  
 WMC-NWH10


----------



## PhilW

Hi all.

I am trying to get a bit more info for current iOS users experiencing a few audio drop outs with the iPhone. Could anyone possibly test this please? Put your phone into airplane mode then reboot? Would like to check if it still occurs ty.


----------



## 471630

philw said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am trying to get a bit more info for current iOS users experiencing a few audio drop outs with the iPhone. Could anyone possibly test this please? Put your phone into airplane mode then reboot? Would like to check if it still occurs ty.


 

 Bump. I'm about to order Fiio's L19 (lightning to micro USB) that has traditionally worked for users. But with the recent updates, I don't want to waste $30.


----------



## michaelgordon

can anyone recommend a USB C to micro OTG cable for use with Cayin N3 to Mojo, I have had a look in the 3rd post but they all seem to be B to micro?  Id prefer very short 10cm or so and ideally silver.  I have asked pennon already but they don't do one.


----------



## mashuto

michaelgordon said:


> can anyone recommend a USB C to micro OTG cable for use with Cayin N3 to Mojo, I have had a look in the 3rd post but they all seem to be B to micro?  Id prefer very short 10cm or so and ideally silver.  I have asked pennon already but they don't do one.


 
 I dont think you need an OTG cable. I am just using a straight usb-c to usb-micro. Though I cannot point you in the direction of a short cable, I think the one I ended up with was about 3 feet long.
  
 What you might want to do is find a short cable and get a usb-c adapter.


----------



## michaelgordon

oh right ok, I might start looking.  I already have the short cable with an adapter but it cuts out with the slightest movement.  Thanks


----------



## DBaldock9

michaelgordon said:


> oh right ok, I might start looking.  I already have the short cable with an adapter but it cuts out with the slightest movement.  Thanks


 

 The shortest USB C to Micro USB cable that I've come across, is this one - http://ultimumvitae.com/Details/B01AHQQGUE/HomeSpot-8-20cm-USB-31-Short-Type-C-Cable-Type-C-Male-to-Micro-USB-Male-USB-20-Reversible-Hi-Speed-f
  
 EDIT: It's also on Amazon - https://smile.amazon.com/Adapter-HomeSpot-MacBook-Chromebook-Oneplus/dp/B01AHQQGUE


----------



## howdy

dbaldock9 said:


> The shortest USB C to Micro USB cable that I've come across, is this one - http://ultimumvitae.com/Details/B01AHQQGUE/HomeSpot-8-20cm-USB-31-Short-Type-C-Cable-Type-C-Male-to-Micro-USB-Male-USB-20-Reversible-Hi-Speed-f
> 
> EDIT: It's also on Amazon - https://smile.amazon.com/Adapter-HomeSpot-MacBook-Chromebook-Oneplus/dp/B01AHQQGUE



I bought some off Ebay that are right angled from china for 6 bucks shipped works great with my M1/Mojo. I will link later or you can check out the M1 thread.


----------



## Zojokkeli

michaelgordon said:


> can anyone recommend a USB C to micro OTG cable for use with Cayin N3 to Mojo, I have had a look in the 3rd post but they all seem to be B to micro?  Id prefer very short 10cm or so and ideally silver.  I have asked pennon already but they don't do one.




I ordered a generic usb-c otg cable from Ebay for less than 2€, works great with my Nexus 5X.


----------



## TERTBUTYL

michaelgordon said:


> can anyone recommend a USB C to micro OTG cable for use with Cayin N3 to Mojo, I have had a look in the 3rd post but they all seem to be B to micro?  Id prefer very short 10cm or so and ideally silver.  I have asked pennon already but they don't do one.


 
 I have the 4" right-angled cable from eBay as well as a 6" straight-connector cable from Monoprice. I'm happy to dig up the links if you're interested.
  
 However, I recently bought a type C to micro cable from Forza Audioworks and I'm extremely pleased with it. I no longer use the other cables. http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98


----------



## michaelgordon

thanks picked up the 4" from ebay.  I like the forza cable but quite expensive.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Such expensive cables.


----------



## TERTBUTYL

michaelgordon said:


> thanks picked up the 4" from ebay.  I like the forza cable but quite expensive.


 
 Yea quite expensive. That's why I went through the cheaper cables first


----------



## WayTooCrazy

tertbutyl said:


> Yea quite expensive. That's why I went through the cheaper cables first


 
 I'm a DIY guy... I can build a Toxic Cables Silver cabled version for much, much cheaper.  I actually built my Coax cable out of Toxic Cables SPC. Works fine.


----------



## 474194

Late to the party.
  
 Recently purchased a Mojo and it brings much enjoyment.
  
 Thank you Chord and Rob Watts.
  
 Must resist Hugo 2...


----------



## capnjack

michaelgordon said:


> thanks picked up the 4" from ebay.  I like the forza cable but quite expensive.




http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98 I bought this one, it looks and sounds excellent! However I'm not a cable builder well worth it in my opinion, got the eBay one as a spare tho
The shanling one doesn't work as otg tho which doesn't really make a lot of sense


----------



## guido

silencetoo said:


> Bump. I'm about to order Fiio's L19 (lightning to micro USB) that has traditionally worked for users. But with the recent updates, I don't want to waste $30.


 

 works for me..


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I'm sure those boutique cables are amazing! I actually do not like the "cheap" ones off eBay either. So... if you can "tinker" and DIY your own, you'll get a good return on time/money invested. Though, it isn't for everyone.

 That cable is an OTG cable (both ends), so I can reconfigure in any way that suits me. It was built out of spare Mogami W2893 that I had lying around.


----------



## karloil

waytoocrazy said:


> I'm a DIY guy... I can build a Toxic Cables Silver cabled version for much, much cheaper.  I actually built my Coax cable out of Toxic Cables SPC. Works fine.


 
  
 also DIYed a Coax cable (with full spec 75ohm cable)


----------



## WayTooCrazy

karloil said:


> also DIYed a Coax cable (with full spec 75ohm cable)


 
 That looks very nice! Congrats on a Great job!


----------



## karloil

waytoocrazy said:


> That looks very nice! Congrats on a Great job!


 
  
 Thanks! I might need your help soon as i want to create a USB C to Micro USB soon.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

karloil said:


> Thanks! I might need your help soon as i want to create a USB C to Micro USB soon.


 
 I've not built one before, but I have the parts.  This page might be a good primer.


----------



## karloil

waytoocrazy said:


> I've not built one before, but I have the parts.  This page might be a good primer.


 
  
 Thanks! was also looking at other threads and sites on pin outs. this is useful!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

karloil said:


> Thanks! was also looking at other threads and sites on pin outs. this is useful!



I wasn't aware that USB-C also required OTG capability. I thought it was supposed to be built into the host device. I will have to continue looking to make sure (or sacrifice one of my cables to verify).


----------



## harpo1

waytoocrazy said:


> I wasn't aware that USB-C also required OTG capability. I thought it was supposed to be built into the host device. I will have to continue looking to make sure (or sacrifice one of my cables to verify).


 
 I know the Shanling M1 to mojo requires an OTG capable cable.


----------



## Deftone

michaelgordon said:


> can anyone recommend a USB C to micro OTG cable for use with Cayin N3 to Mojo, I have had a look in the 3rd post but they all seem to be B to micro?  Id prefer very short 10cm or so and ideally silver.  I have asked pennon already but they don't do one.


 
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier/262700661665?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D40656%26meid%3D54cf987e62f4449bb8001be84b9ed1bb%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262565743891
  
 Your welcome.


----------



## Deftone

It seems to be pretty slow in the thread lately, possibly a mixture of those waiting for poly and hugo2 reviews.


----------



## maxh22

deftone said:


> It seems to be pretty slow in the thread lately, possibly a mixture of those waiting for poly and hugo2 reviews.


 
 This ^
  
 A couple more weeks and more people should have a Hugo 2 on hand (hopefully I will).


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@karloil No VooDoo Magic on the DIY USB-C to MicroUSB Cable. I just built one and it works GREAT (out of Mogami W2893)!
  
 I used my LG V20 and neither side is OTG. I do not know how other USB-C devices will react though.


----------



## karloil

waytoocrazy said:


> @karloil
> No VooDoo Magic on the DIY USB-C to MicroUSB Cable. I just built one and it works GREAT (out of Mogami W2893)!
> 
> I used my LG V20 and neither side is OTG. I do not know how other USB-C devices will react though.




Great! :thumbsup_tone1: I would have to ask you again in the near future as i'm still sourcing for a USB C locally 

Planning to use the cable between a Cayin N3 and Mojo.


----------



## michaelgordon

deftone said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-to-Type-C-OTG-Cable-for-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier/262700661665?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D40656%26meid%3D54cf987e62f4449bb8001be84b9ed1bb%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262565743891
> 
> Your welcome.


 
 Thanks, thats the one i have ordered.


----------



## jopoly

plinth said:


> One of my Mojos has gone bad, can't get reply from Chord Customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


This doesn't help you, but I've had something similar happen with my Mojo. 

The first sign that something was up was when it got unusually hot (charging temperature hot) whilst playing (and not simultaneously charging). I noticed at the time that the battery light was solid white, as if it was charging.

Subsequent attempts to charge the Mojo were hit/miss, always using known good chargers and cables that had worked in the past (an HTC phone charger and an official Apple charger). Over the course of three successive overnight charges from red/amber, the next morning the battery light would be green (at best), amber or flashing white (the long charge time warning). The unplugging/replugging the charging cable trick worked for me as well, but I still couldn't get it back to blue.

Mine went back to Chord (I hope!) via my dealer about three weeks ago; haven't heard anything back from my dealer yet.

Out of interest, when did you purchase your faulty Mojo? I bought mine last November.


----------



## xeroian

philw said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am trying to get a bit more info for current iOS users experiencing a few audio drop outs with the iPhone. Could anyone possibly test this please? Put your phone into airplane mode then reboot? Would like to check if it still occurs ty.




Greetings Mr Wannock,
Sadly even full airplane mode and a reboot does not stop the sound dropping out on my iPhone 6s Plus with iOS 10.3.2 beta 3

Ian


----------



## miketlse

jopoly said:


> plinth said:
> 
> 
> > One of my Mojos has gone bad, can't get reply from Chord Customer service.
> ...


 
  
 I tagged @plinth s issue for John Franks, who provided this response for owners who cannot use the 'normal' RMA process (eg no dealer because Mojo bought through Amazon).
http://www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-dac-amp-faq-in-3rd-post/31755#post_13424397
  
 So owners should not despair if the normal RMA process cannot be used successfully. Just politely ask for help on one of the Chord threads, and normally Chord will be alerted, and a workaround can quickly be identified.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

even though the described battery issue seems to be more serious, it might help to do a full cycle recharge. 

So drain the battery to blinking red and then charge it till the charging light goes off. 

Cheers


----------



## Peter Hyatt

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> even though the described battery issue seems to be more serious, it might help to do a full cycle recharge.
> 
> ...


 

 I've had lithium battery issues resolved by this very thing:  drain out and recharge.  As soon as it blinks and is about to go blank, recharge.


----------



## god-bluff

Group test in this month's HiFi Choice magazine

Chord Mojo. Audioquest Dragonfly Red. iFi iDSD Black Label. Oppo HA2se, Rha DACamp II, ATC HiFi.

No prizes for guessing which one wins!


----------



## betula

god-bluff said:


> Group test in this month's HiFi Choice magazine
> 
> Chord Mojo. Audioquest Dragonfly Red. iFi iDSD Black Label. Oppo HA2se, Rha DACamp II, ATC HiFi.
> 
> No prizes for guessing which one wins!




I have tested Mojo vs iDSD BL vs HA2SE. Interested to read their findings.


----------



## joshnor713

betula said:


> I have tested Mojo vs iDSD BL vs HA2SE. Interested to read their findings.


 
  
 What do you think between the Mojo and iDSD BL?
  
 I own both and like the iDSD BL a little better. I have the Mojo more for portability and travel. Interested to see what others think.


----------



## betula

joshnor713 said:


> What do you think between the Mojo and iDSD BL?
> 
> I own both and like the iDSD BL a little better. I have the Mojo more for portability and travel. Interested to see what others think.


 

 Check my comparison review here on Head-Fi if you are interested. Both are very good DACs, it almost comes down to personal preference. I give the edge to the Mojo for its depth and natural 3D sound, however the BL is also very entertaining, musical and soft sounding in a good sense.


----------



## RobinTim

Any advice on what connector I could best use to hook up the Focal Elear to the Mojo? Without wanting to start a cable debate, would there be massive differences in sound? Thanks from a newbie.


----------



## zept0sec

robintim said:


> Any advice on what connector I could best use to hook up the Focal Elear to the Mojo? Without wanting to start a cable debate, would there be massive differences in sound? Thanks from a newbie.


 
  
 Simple solution: Grado 1/4" to 3.5mm adaptor.


----------



## Deftone

joshnor713 said:


> What do you think between the Mojo and iDSD BL?
> 
> I own both and like the iDSD BL a little better. I have the Mojo more for portability and travel. Interested to see what others think.


 
  
 I like the Mojo better, more detailed, better transients and just a more natural, effortless and realistic sound.


----------



## Deftone

robintim said:


> Any advice on what connector I could best use to hook up the Focal Elear to the Mojo? Without wanting to start a cable debate, would there be massive differences in sound? Thanks from a newbie.


 
  
 The Sennheiser one is fine and its only *£5.68​*  
*edit; i noticed you have HD650 so there should be one in the box!​*


----------



## DavidW

I sent the following to Chord tonight:
  
 ______________
  
 Can you please advise on the situation with iPhone users who upgraded to iOS 10.3 and the Mojo (a truly great device) that no longer works (at least for me) any more than five or so minutes before I have to pull out the lightning cable and replace it. The Mojo is good to go for the next five or so minutes and then I repeat the process. The post on your Facebook page says to wait until Apple releases the next iOS update.
  
 I called Apple today to see if there is any way to rollback to 10.2 (there isn't).  They also said that they don't know when the next release will be issued. When it is, how do we even know if the Mojo will work with that iOS release?
  
 I really like the sound of my Mojo, but saying to wait with no further guidance is not helpful. I know you monitor and post on Head-Fi. Lots of posts there (including mine), but the silence by Chord on this topic is troubling. Can you please advise on a resolution?
  
 Thanks,
  
 David
 ______________
  
 I hope to get a response there (or here). I did not get a reply to my last message to Chord, so I thought why not post the content here (Hello Chord???). Hope to get a response, but more importantly, a solution.


----------



## jooonnn

xeroian said:


> Greetings Mr Wannock,
> Sadly even full airplane mode and a reboot does not stop the sound dropping out on my iPhone 6s Plus with iOS 10.3.2 beta 3
> 
> Ian


 
 I have the same issues - i've tried both BRAND NEW - bought at the store this week - Apple USB 3 and the CCK with no luck.  It sucks


----------



## jooonnn

davidw said:


> I sent the following to Chord tonight:
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Chord please fix this.  I just bought a month and a half ago and have no idea what i can do with this outside of selling it and telling all my friends it is not worth it anymore.  I feel like the only option to keep this is to now buy a Chord Poly which costs MORE than the chord mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

jooonnn said:


> Chord please fix this.  I just bought a month and a half ago and have no idea what i can do with this outside of selling it and telling all my friends it is not worth it anymore.  I feel like the only option to keep this is to now buy a Chord Poly which costs MORE than the chord mojo.




Chord can't fix it, it's an Apple issue, and many other brands are experiencing the same issues. It's in Apple's hands.


----------



## UNOE

What is the best USB cable without a core for under $30?


----------



## dxBrian

​


zojokkeli said:


> I ordered a generic usb-c otg cable from Ebay for less than 2€, works great with my Nexus 5X.


 

 Monoprice has them as well, under $5


----------



## UNOE

unoe said:


> What is the best USB cable without a core for under $30?


 

 I'm looking for 4ft to 6ft cable.  The Audioquest Pearl seems like it will be good enough.  Any problems with that cable?


----------



## howdy

My Mojo works great, always attached to the Shanling M1 streaming Tidal. Glad I dont have any apple products now. I thought I heard Apple was releasing an update soon.


----------



## jooonnn

x relic x said:


> Chord can't fix it, it's an Apple issue, and many other brands are experiencing the same issues. It's in Apple's hands.


 
 Is it really though? It seems the chord mojo was made to work around apples interface in the first place (much like the other brands) so it seems plausible to think that they should continue to work towards that, however way that may require.  Chord seems to have a large amount of iOS users that i doubt they would want to lose.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

This will solve all of your Apple iOS woes!

 Works fabulous, you can keep your phone as a phone... and you can stream to it with Bluetooth. No notifications to kill your music. You can stream music to your home stereo... it'll take MicroSD cards up to 256GB. It is under $100 (CCK is $29 already)... Apple can't decide to do an upgrade and break it, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## KrusherSHPX

god-bluff said:


> Group test in this month's HiFi Choice magazine
> 
> Chord Mojo. Audioquest Dragonfly Red. iFi iDSD Black Label. Oppo HA2se, Rha DACamp II, ATC HiFi.
> 
> No prizes for guessing which one wins!


 
 I'm kinda interested. Does anyone know when this will be out ?


----------



## cpauya

jooonnn said:


> x relic x said:
> 
> 
> > Chord can't fix it, it's an Apple issue, and many other brands are experiencing the same issues. It's in Apple's hands.
> ...


 
 I didn't bother to look but there's a big chance other brands are also suffering the same fate as Chord re CCK + iOS v10.3 breakage.  With your line of reasoning, ALL DAC/Amp makers that allows input via micro-USB interface + CCK connection MUST fix the issue that ONLY Apple can do.  Really?  It is not plausible at all for me.  With that, I commend Chord for posting a notice in their Facebook page, they know of the issue but can't fix it from their end.  
  


> ... they should continue to work towards that, however way that may require.


 
 I understand that you are really pissed-off (been missing "toying" with Mojo balls on the go?) and maybe still cannot accept the fact that Apple messed this update for audio enthusiasts like us.  Trust me, I know the feeling.  For days/weeks - I felt like I wanted to throw the darned CCK3 cable away.  But having realised that it's an Apple software issue, well, we just have to extend our patience and wait until Apple releases a fix. 
  
 For now, my advice as a co-sufferer - let's enjoy Mojo as a desktop unit, or use the other Mojo inputs, and play our beloved music to appease us eh.


----------



## Deftone

It's quite surprising that even after you guys have been informed that it was apple and their recent update that screwed external dacs compatibly that you go on to defend apple and blame the third party for not fixing it. I don't see the sense behind this behaviour.


----------



## karloil

From my understanding, if the unit is not Apple MFI certified - then Apple doesn't guarantee the unit's compatibitily in their future updates. Now since the Mojo is not MFI certified - they fell into this category (amongst the rest of other devices). So who's fault is it now? Apple which clearly stated this? Or Chord who doesn' t want to have thier devices certified? It's a blame/waiting game right now...

For Mojo users who exclusively uses their iPhone that's affected by this 
- we can wait IF Apple addresses this issue (or if they even see this as an issue in the 1st place). 
- or look for another DAP that can be used as transport and continue using the Mojo with it
- or sell the Mojo

In any scenario, yes it's a hassle indeed and only the individual can decide which way to proceed


----------



## rbalcom

karloil said:


> From my understanding, if the unit is not Apple MFI certified - then Apple doesn't guarantee the unit's compatibitily in their future updates. Now since the Mojo is not MFI certified - they fell into this category (amongst the rest of other devices). So who's fault is it now? Apple which clearly stated this? Or Chord who doesn' t want to have thier devices certified? It's a blame/waiting game right now.




Or the person who purchased the Mojo knowing Chord said the Mojo was not MFI certified and that Apple's only purpose for the CCK was to connect a camera to transfer photos. The potential for future compatibility issues should have been obvious, but I bet only a few even considered it.


----------



## Hooster

> The potential for future compatibility issues should have been obvious, .


 
  
 I think you have a point there.


----------



## karloil

rbalcom said:


> Or the person who purchased the Mojo knowing Chord said the Mojo was not MFI certified and that Apple's only purpose for the CCK was to connect a camera to transfer photos. The potential for future compatibility issues should have been obvious, but I bet only a few even considered it.


 
  
 Agreed.
  
 Yes, the consumers are smack right in the middle of this (which sucks) - but for now, we can do something about it (as per suggestions) or just air out sentiments and leave the Mojo gathering dust and wasting money. The Mojo is a very versatile device and i'm sure people will move on from this issue and find ways to further enjoy their investment/music.


----------



## x RELIC x

Even Apple MFI certified devices are having issues...
  
 Seriously, suggesting Chord fix Apple's iOS USB power requirement change in the latest iOS update is absurd. I get it, it's not a pretty picture and there are a lot of people who are very upset with Apple's update, but it's Apple's issue to work out and the owners that use an Apple device as a source will, unfortunately, need to see if Apple fixes the issue.
  
 Apple is already aware of the issue apparently so now the ball is in their court, not in the hands of manufacturers, including Chord.


----------



## almarti

michaelgordon said:


> Thanks, thats the one i have ordered.



Does it work with OnePlus 3?
Is non-angle version available?


----------



## cpauya

rbalcom said:


> karloil said:
> 
> 
> > From my understanding, if the unit is not Apple MFI certified - then Apple doesn't guarantee the unit's compatibitily in their future updates. Now since the Mojo is not MFI certified - they fell into this category (amongst the rest of other devices). So who's fault is it now? Apple which clearly stated this? Or Chord who doesn' t want to have thier devices certified? It's a blame/waiting game right now.
> ...


 
  
 Sorry but no, Apple clearly mentioned support for other USB devices in the Use Apple USB camera adapters with other USB devices support article.  To quote a portion of the article that's relevant here:
   





> You can use these USB devices with Apple USB Camera Adapters:
> 
> Audio/MIDI interfaces and devices
> Hubs
> ...


 
 I know that's for the USB3-CCK/CCK3 but it should apply to the USB2-CCK version too.  
  
 Obviously, Mojo belongs to the Audio/MIDI interfaces and devices.  Mojo do NOT need to be MFI-certified, it just needs the interface to connect to the CCK3 cable.
  
 What does this mean for us Mojo users?  To me this breakage is still Apple's fault and without giving much hope to the others, that means I expect Apple to issue a fix for this.


----------



## karloil

cpauya said:


> Sorry but no, Apple clearly mentioned support for other USB devices in the Use Apple USB camera adapters with other USB devices support article.




Noted on your point. To me, like one of the posts before, the ball is in Apples court. If they really see this as an issue then good for us users, then a fix will be coming. But please correct me - has Apple acknowledged this yet?

If they don't see this as an issue - then Mojo (with iPhone) users might need to find ways to further utilize their devices...


----------



## michaelgordon

almarti said:


> Does it work with OnePlus 3?
> Is non-angle version available?


 

 Im not sure haven't received it yet.  Ill let you know when I do but ill be using with the Cayin N3 not the 3T but I can test it.


----------



## cpauya

karloil said:


> cpauya said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but no, Apple clearly mentioned support for other USB devices in the Use Apple USB camera adapters with other USB devices support article.
> ...


 

 I don't know if Apple acknowledged it but Chord mentioned in their Facebook post that Apple has already been notified.


----------



## karloil

cpauya said:


> I don't know if Apple acknowledged it but Chord mentioned in their Facebook post that Apple has already been notified.




Yes, i saw that post too. We are all hoping for the best...


----------



## xeroian

jooonnn said:


> I have the same issues - i've tried both BRAND NEW - bought at the store this week - Apple USB 3 and the CCK with no luck.  It sucks




Remember that if you buy anything from Apple in-store or online you have 2 weeks to return it (used or unused) for a full refund.


----------



## xeroian

cpauya said:


> I don't know if Apple acknowledged it but Chord mentioned in their Facebook post that Apple has already been notified.




...but the more people who complain to Apple the better. 

Here is https://bugreport.apple.com/logon the link. Just use your normal Apple ID and password.


----------



## jegnyc

x relic x said:


> Even Apple MFI certified devices are having issues...


 
 Just check the Oppo threads . . .


----------



## Peter Hyatt

xeroian said:


> cpauya said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if Apple acknowledged it but Chord mentioned in their Facebook post that Apple has already been notified.
> ...


 

 its worth the effort.


----------



## rbalcom

cpauya said:


> Sorry but no, Apple clearly mentioned support for other USB devices in the Use Apple USB camera adapters with other USB devices support article.  To quote a portion of the article that's relevant here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 A more relevant part of the article you didn't include might be:
  


> Some USB devices need more power than your iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch can provide. If you connect one of these types of USB devices, you might see an alert that says “attached accessory uses too much power." Try one of these steps:
> 
> Connect the USB devices to a powered USB hub or secondary power source.
> Use a Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter.
> The Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter has a built-in Lightning port, which you can connect to a USB power adapter. This provides power to your iOS device and connected USB device.


 
  
 Which clearly identifies the potential problem.


----------



## Hooster

A powered hub may well be a way to overcome this issue.


----------



## rbalcom

hooster said:


> A powered hub may well be a way to overcome this issue.




I have been listening for an hour to my iPhone 7 (iOS 10.3.1) feeding the Mojo without any issues using the Lightening to USB 3 Camera Adapter powered by my iPhone charger.


----------



## xeroian

rbalcom said:


> A more relevant part of the article you didn't include might be:
> 
> 
> Which clearly identifies the potential problem.




Except that people using a powered USB3 connector also report the problem.


----------



## Duncan

rbalcom said:


> I have been listening for an hour to my iPhone 7 (iOS 10.3.1) feeding the Mojo without any issues using the Lightening to USB 3 Camera Adapter powered by my iPhone charger.


Exactly my point from earlier in the thread, that on the most part lightning adapters still work, it's definitely not a blanket statement to say that USB audio is broken with iOS 10.3.x


----------



## xeroian

rbalcom said:


> I have been listening for an hour to my iPhone 7 (iOS 10.3.1) feeding the Mojo without any issues using the Lightening to USB 3 Camera Adapter powered by my iPhone charger.




......and I once managed 23 hours before the sound muted. At other times the phone has not managed a minute. It seems to be totally random.


----------



## raelamb

Boy am I happy I never updated my ipod touch with IOS 10.2.1 to 10.3X.  Normally I am the first Mac Moonie to download new software blindly. A few years ago I updated my MacBook Pro to a new OS and lost support for my Apogee Duet DAC and Meridian speakers for 3 months


----------



## cpauya

rbalcom said:


> A more relevant part of the article you didn't include might be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 On my end, I haven't seen that alert when using the Mojo.  Though I have seen it when connecting other USB devices to the iPhone (like a flash drive to test).  Remember that Mojo is self-powered thus might explain why I didn't see any alert relating to power.
  
 Just a note: I've also used Mojo with a powered CCK3 but the audio still got cut.  It could happen mostly in a few minutes, and I was also able to play continuously (rarely) for a few hours but it still got cut.


----------



## cpauya

xeroian said:


> rbalcom said:
> 
> 
> > I have been listening for an hour to my iPhone 7 (iOS 10.3.1) feeding the Mojo without any issues using the Lightening to USB 3 Camera Adapter powered by my iPhone charger.
> ...


 

 Yes, the same as my experience, it's random.


----------



## rbalcom

My point is that some say it's Apple's problem and some say that it's Chord's problem, but in fact it is really neither. Apple designed something to connect a camera to iPhones and iPads to transfer photos. The computer community quickly jumped on the fact that it could do much more. Chord designed a device and tested it to verify it worked as part of that much more that the camera connection device could do. Blaming either for it no longer working is pointless. Newer hardware and software were never guaranteed to continue support for what was beyond Apples design purpose. While I understand it is frustrating, you need to solve it for yourself. Live with the frustration, change to an Android phone, or find another transport. It could be a long wait otherwise. That is the reality of the situation.


----------



## Hooster

> change to an Android phone,


 
  
 This is the solution I recommend.


----------



## ekrauss

iOS 10.X appears to have introduced a new USB driver that has broken compatibility with many DACs, including the Mojo, Dragonfly, and Oppo HA-2. iOS 10.3 appears to have exacerbated the problems further. I understand people throwing their hands in the air and wanting to jump from iOS to Android, but I just can't stomach Android--and also, luckily my HA-2 has not succumbed to the problem. Anyway, I recommend filing bug reports with Apple and awaiting a fix.


----------



## Hooster

ekrauss said:


> iOS 10.X appears to have introduced a new USB driver that has broken compatibility with many DACs, including the Mojo, Dragonfly, and Oppo HA-2. iOS 10.3 appears to have exacerbated the problems further. I understand people throwing their hands in the air and wanting to jump from iOS to Android, but I just can't stomach Android--and also, luckily my HA-2 has not succumbed to the problem. Anyway, I recommend filing bug reports with Apple and awaiting a fix.


 
  
 Is there any announcement/information from Apple regarding this situation? They must know all about this by now.


----------



## Shure or bust

I know a solution. Don't buy apple products.


----------



## zerolight

Seems to be more of a problem with older iPhones. Good number of people on this thread have no, or very occasional, problems with iPhone 7, including me. 

No intention of ditching iPhone for Android. I did that once and lasted just 6 months. Let's also not pretend that DAC threads haven't been full of Android issues too - which cables work, what phones, certain apps, etc. We have a niche product, a small user base, these issues won't be a priority for Apple or Google.


----------



## krismusic

jooonnn said:


> Chord please fix this.  I just bought a month and a half ago and have no idea what i can do with this outside of selling it and telling all my friends it is not worth it anymore.  I feel like the only option to keep this is to now buy a Chord Poly which costs MORE than the chord mojo.



Personally I would change source rather than lose the Mojo. Having a separate source to my phone is more convenient in any case IME. A cheap android phone could be the way forward. 




waytoocrazy said:


> This will solve all of your Apple iOS woes!
> 
> 
> 
> Works fabulous, you can keep your phone as a phone... and you can stream to it with Bluetooth. No notifications to kill your music. You can stream music to your home stereo... it'll take MicroSD cards up to 256GB. It is under $100 (CCK is $29 already)... Apple can't decide to do an upgrade and break it, etc. etc. etc.



What DAP is that and does using Bluetooth degrade the sound at all?


----------



## karloil

krismusic said:


> What DAP is that and does using Bluetooth degrade the sound at all?




That's an AP60 connected via USB to the Mojo


----------



## TheTrace

zerolight said:


> Seems to be more of a problem with older iPhones. Good number of people on this thread have no, or very occasional, problems with iPhone 7, including me.
> 
> No intention of ditching iPhone for Android. I did that once and lasted just 6 months. Let's also not pretend that DAC threads haven't been full of Android issues too - which cables work, what phones, certain apps, etc. We have a niche product, a small user base, these issues won't be a priority for Apple or Google.


I used to have an iPhone for 4 years until last year I got an Android. Had so many problems with iPhone and a fraction of those problems if any on Android and haven't looked back.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

krismusic said:


> What DAP is that and does using Bluetooth degrade the sound at all?


 
 Part of my statement was tongue-in-cheek, but yet...not really. If I were an iPhone user and wanted to use my Mojo, and were in the same situation as a lot of other users here. Separating the Mojo from the iPhone until the issue is resolved would be a good stopgap. The Hidizs AP60 is about the least expensive way I know to get a stand-alone DAP that doesn't sound bad on it's own, but most importantly can be utilized with the Mojo. Yes, streaming Bluetooth will degrade the sound, so the songs you don't want to stream, put them on a MicroSD and put it directly into the AP60. That little unit will also decode DSD or pass it along to the Mojo for processing. It has Bluetooth 4.0 and AptX support as well. When the Apple issue is resolved, hand the DAP off to one of the kids or keep it for future use or just sell it off.


----------



## zerolight

thetrace said:


> I used to have an iPhone for 4 years until last year I got an Android. Had so many problems with iPhone and a fraction of those problems if any on Android and haven't looked back.




Yeah. We are all different. I can see the appeal of Android but for me IOS works for what I do at home and work much better, I always found the apps to be better too. My better != someone else's better. I'm just saying that "don't buy Apple" isn't a solution, that just creates a different problem. Glad you love your Android though - I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## TheTrace

zerolight said:


> Yeah. We are all different. I can see the appeal of Android but for me IOS works for what I do at home and work much better, I always found the apps to be better too. My better != someone else's better. I'm just saying that "don't buy Apple" isn't a solution, that just creates a different problem. Glad you love your Android though - I enjoyed it for what it was.


I agree with you completely. iPhone is still really good, it's just when you come into problems like these or you wanna do something against the grain, things can get REAL aggravating. 

My only issues (I missed drag and drop sooooo much), other than that the apple experience was cool. I still use iTunes for my lossy encoding to this day. Makes my days to and from school a little more bearable in traffic with my mojo.


----------



## zerolight

I'm almost ready to just use my Angies direct rather than through Mojo. Not because of issues as my 7 is stable enough, but just less bulk. Leave the Mojo for my new LCD2. We will see. It's been decades since I was at school.


----------



## maxh22

zerolight said:


> I'm almost ready to just use my Angies direct rather than through Mojo. Not because of issues as my 7 is stable enough, but just less bulk. Leave the Mojo for my new LCD2. We will see. It's been decades since I was at school.


 
 Have you thought about a Poly?


----------



## zerolight

maxh22 said:


> Have you thought about a Poly?




Lol. That'd be less bulk. That said, I like the idea, but it's an awfully expensive way to send Apple Music or Tidal to my earphones.


----------



## UNOE

zerolight said:


> maxh22 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought about a Poly?
> ...




Shanling M1 is good enough for me for streaming I mainly on my own library.


----------



## maxh22

zerolight said:


> Lol. That'd be less bulk. That said, I like the idea, but it's an awfully expensive way to send Apple Music or Tidal to my earphones.




Well you do have expensive and high quality iems that can greatly benefit from a great source such as a Mojo; adding a Poly would make it one of the best portable audiophile rigs money can buy.


----------



## twiceboss

https://www.amazon.com/iFi-Audio-iSilencer-3-0-Filter/dp/B01MXDZ0PO/ref=pd_sim_23_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01MXDZ0PO&pd_rd_r=4HPEC4JCEBEDR1Z0D7FV&pd_rd_w=weq0C&pd_rd_wg=uMGks&psc=1&refRID=4HPEC4JCEBEDR1Z0D7FV

Can this help improve mojo?


----------



## Galm

Hi guys, after basically burning through cables, what's the best way to actually use this thing portably?
  
 I need a cable + usb camera adapter (or way around that stupid thing if it exists) that can have the mojo against my phone in my pocket without the cable crapping out after like a month and a half.
  
 Because of where I live, I'm not going to like clip it to my belt or something, needs to stay out of view.
  
 My Oppo HA-2 didn't have too much trouble because it only needed on cable, but I need something really tough and durable with mojo.


----------



## triodesteve

I don't use mine portably enough to spend the money, but if I did this is what I would buy:
  
 http://www.lavricables.com/cables/reference-silver-lightning-to-chord-hugo-mojo-interconnect-cable/
  
 Has the apple chip built in making the cck cable unnecessary.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

triodesteve said:


> I don't use mine portably enough to spend the money, but if I did this is what I would buy:
> 
> http://www.lavricables.com/cables/reference-silver-lightning-to-chord-hugo-mojo-interconnect-cable/
> 
> Has the apple chip built in making the cck cable unnecessary.


 

 Has the lavricable survive the iOS update?


----------



## triodesteve

grandfathertime said:


> Has the lavricable survive the iOS update?




I use a cck cable which still works so I would assume so.


----------



## jegnyc

grandfathertime said:


> Has the lavricable survive the iOS update?


 
 There is a report on the Dragonfly thread that it does not.  (Message 3201 there in response to my question.)


----------



## Hooster

twiceboss said:


> https://www.amazon.com/iFi-Audio-iSilencer-3-0-Filter/dp/B01MXDZ0PO/ref=pd_sim_23_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01MXDZ0PO&pd_rd_r=4HPEC4JCEBEDR1Z0D7FV&pd_rd_w=weq0C&pd_rd_wg=uMGks&psc=1&refRID=4HPEC4JCEBEDR1Z0D7FV
> 
> Can this help improve mojo?


 
  
 It seems that whether or not these things improve anything varies. I would not spend much money on what is essentially a band aid, that may or may not improve the sound.


----------



## Mojo ideas

jooonnn said:


> Chord please fix this.  I just bought a month and a half ago and have no idea what i can do with this outside of selling it and telling all my friends it is not worth it anymore.  I feel like the only option to keep this is to now buy a Chord Poly which costs MORE than the chord mojo.


 I understand your frustration however It's not our electronics that is causing this problem! We can't fix an Apple problem that they have caused either by mistake or by deliberate act


----------



## Mojo ideas

cpauya said:


> On my end, I haven't seen that alert when using the Mojo.  Though I have seen it when connecting other USB devices to the iPhone (like a flash drive to test).  Remember that Mojo is self-powered thus might explain why I didn't see any alert relating to power.
> 
> Just a note: I've also used Mojo with a powered CCK3 but the audio still got cut.  It could happen mostly in a few minutes, and I was also able to play continuously (rarely) for a few hours but it still got cut.


 The amount of power that is taken has nothing to do with this issue! Mojo takes no power at all from the USB source.


----------



## Mediahound

Interestingly, I have no issues at all with my iPhone 7 Plus and the Apple USB 3.0 to Lightning adapter connected to my Mojo (latest iOS update).


----------



## zerolight

mediahound said:


> Interestingly, I have no issues at all with my iPhone 7 Plus and the Apple USB 3.0 to Lightning adapter connected to my Mojo (latest iOS update).




Yeah. Me too for the most part. I had to reboot once when I got a connection issue. It drops more frequently when out than at home making me think it's related to cell tower switching. I can get hours between a drop, even days.


----------



## matt8268

I can't comment on drop frequency related to other devices, but my brand new iPhone 7 Plus (running iOS 10.3.1) drops audio with the Mojo. Seemingly randomly as others have stated, sometimes after 2 mins, sometimes after more than an hour. Just don't want folks to think somehow the iPhone 7 Plus is immune. This to me is clearly Apple's problem to fix. I will live with the dropouts for now and anxiously check this thread for an update. I upgraded to the 7 Plus with 256GB because I can now fit my entire music collection losslessly on my phone and play through the Mojo. Bad timing.


----------



## Galm

triodesteve said:


> I don't use mine portably enough to spend the money, but if I did this is what I would buy:
> 
> http://www.lavricables.com/cables/reference-silver-lightning-to-chord-hugo-mojo-interconnect-cable/
> 
> Has the apple chip built in making the cck cable unnecessary.


 
 Yeesh, if I bought something like that I would need assurances that it is extremely durable.  Some of that cost looks like it would be going into integrating the apple camera adapter into the cable.  Can a cable like that take a lot of abuse and be bent at a 180 degree any daily?


----------



## Peter Hyatt

matt8268 said:


> I can't comment on drop frequency related to other devices, but my brand new iPhone 7 Plus (running iOS 10.3.1) drops audio with the Mojo. Seemingly randomly as others have stated, sometimes after 2 mins, sometimes after more than an hour. Just don't want folks to think somehow the iPhone 7 Plus is immune. This to me is clearly Apple's problem to fix. I will live with the dropouts for now and anxiously check this thread for an update. I upgraded to the 7 Plus with 256GB because I can now fit my entire music collection losslessly on my phone and play through the Mojo. Bad timing.






Matt

Thank for for the warning. 

Can you tell us what your songs are saved in and how many the iPhone holds?

We are thinking of upgrading our iPhones and while waiting for poly the extra space would be nice. 

Most of mine are apple lossless. 

Thanks.

PS. Since not everyone has the issue I wonder if trying new CCK cable is worth the chance.


----------



## matt8268

> Can you tell us what your songs are saved in and how many the iPhone holds?


 
  
 I currently have 7648 songs (7447 of which are Apple Lossless, the rest are random MP3s) that take up 200GB.


----------



## twiceboss

hooster said:


> It seems that whether or not these things improve anything varies. I would not spend much money on what is essentially a band aid, that may or may not improve the sound.


 
 I have no clue why my mojo sounds different between my desktop and laptop. That's the reason i wonder about this product.


----------



## noobandroid

twiceboss said:


> I have no clue why my mojo sounds different between my desktop and laptop. That's the reason i wonder about this product.



laptop may have dirty usb power, causing data loss in transmission or distortion induced, so it might be that the usb, try optical or coax if available


----------



## twiceboss

noobandroid said:


> laptop may have dirty usb power, causing data loss in transmission or distortion induced, so it might be that the usb, try optical or coax if available




Ok the story is.

My desktop gives tube like sound. My laptop gives brighter sound. Interesting? Haha


----------



## cpauya

mojo ideas said:


> cpauya said:
> 
> 
> > On my end, I haven't seen that alert when using the Mojo.  Though I have seen it when connecting other USB devices to the iPhone (like a flash drive to test).  Remember that Mojo is self-powered thus might explain why I didn't see any alert relating to power.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the reminder but yes I know that.  I was replying to this post which was misleading and not so relevant for me.  So I made it clear that even when using the powered CCK3, the issue is still there:
  


rbalcom said:


> A more relevant part of the article you didn't include might be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So to sum-up my experience on this issue: Mojo + CCK3 (powered or unpowered) + iPhone 5S on iOS v10.3.1 still cuts the audio within random minutes of playback.  And it's not Mojo's fault.


----------



## zerolight

I think this is all about Apple trying to prevent third party cables that can replace a CCK. I have the CCK3 and a Meenova. The Meenova occasionally dropped connection whilst the CCK3 was solid. Then 10.3 came along and the Meenova reports it's not compatible and the CCK3 randomly drops occasionally. Doesn't seem like a coincidence.


----------



## fluidz

With the Creators update for Windows 10 we have spatial sound as an option.  Enabling it causes shared audio mode to switch to 16bit/48khz  which makes the Mojo light orange.  Turning spatial sound off does not revert the shared mode to how it was set prior to enabling it, it will stay at 16bit/48khz, and the Mojo will continue to light orange until manually changed back.  
  
 Seeing how turning this new feature on causes the change to 48Khz, If using 48Khz, will it be detrimental to audio quality compared to say, 16bit/44.1khz when the volume output via the Windows mixer is set to 100%?  Or will there be no difference? (Dolby Atmos headphone set to disabled)
  

  
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## Ancipital

twiceboss said:


> Ok the story is.
> 
> My desktop gives tube like sound. My laptop gives brighter sound. Interesting? Haha


 
  
 The Mojo doesn't do very well at rejecting stray EMI/RF down the USB inputs, so the glare in the sound from the laptop is no surprise. Laptop USB outs often have a lot of noise on the VBUS lines. Better to feed the Mojo cleanish SPDIF (not laptop SPDIF, which will likely be full of phase noise due to derived clocks). This is a pretty good bang for buck option:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Breeze-audio-Best-pure-USB-decoder-XMOS-U8-DU-U8-DAC-Asynchronous-USB-coax-fiber-XMOS/331129_32499738639.html
  
 (Yes, I know it looks like the dodgiest of Chi-fi, but it's actually quite competent.)
  
 Edit: Bother, "no longer available" - you may find one on ebay, or there are other options, depending on capability/budget.


----------



## theveterans

fluidz said:


> With the Creators update for Windows 10 we have spacial sound as an option.  Enabling it causes shared audio mode to switch to 16bit/48khz  which makes the Mojo light orange.  Turning spacial sound off does not revert the shared mode to how it was set prior to enabling it, and it will stay at 16bit/48khz, and the Mojo will continue to light orange until manually changed back.
> 
> Is this detrimental to audio quality compared to say, 16bit/44.1khz when output via the Windows mixer is set to 100%?  Or will there be no difference?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I prefer the cleanest digital output so no DSP for me. Only DSP I would accept is the one from Dolby Virtual Surround when playing movies


----------



## canali

theveterans said:


> I prefer the cleanest digital output so no DSP for me. Only DSP I would accept is the one from Dolby Virtual Surround when playing movies


 
 love the vid in the multiple screen shot...i'm alway trying to learn new apps...which are you using please?


----------



## theveterans

canali said:


> love the vid in the multiple screen shot...i'm alway trying to learn new apps...which are you using please?


 
  
 Fidelity (Spotify Premium client) since it has ASIO output. Until Tidal does ASIO natively, I won't switch to it since ASIO definitely sounds better to me than both WASAPI Exclusive and Windows Mixer.
  

  
 Spotify ASIO > Tidal HiFi WASAPI for me


----------



## canali

theveterans said:


> Fidelity (Spotify Premium client) since it has ASIO output. Until Tidal does ASIO natively, I won't switch to it since ASIO definitely sounds better to me than both WASAPI Exclusive and Windows Mixer.


 
  
 i meant in how you're able to show what you were doing that allowed those video screen shots?
 still fidelity?


----------



## theveterans

canali said:


> i meant in how you're able to show what you were doing that allowed those video screen shots?
> still fidelity?


 
  
 It's not my post if you look at it again. I quoted someone else's post since I am expressing my opinion that I don't like DSP such as Dolby Atmos, etc. unless I'm watching movies on my Home Theater setup


----------



## fluidz

canali said:


> i meant in how you're able to show what you were doing that allowed those video screen shots?
> still fidelity?


 
  
 The program i used to capture is *ScreenToGif*, it's freeware.
  
 http://www.screentogif.com/


----------



## xeroian

grandfathertime said:


> Matt
> 
> Thank for for the warning.
> 
> ...




Regarding song capacity you should expect 3 CDs to take up about 1GB. This assumes an average length CD (about 50 minutes) and storing data losslessly in iTunes ALAC format or offline in Tidal. 

Regarding the new CCK then no it is not worth taking the chance. I have two old style and two new style with the latest firmware. Dropouts occur with all of them.


----------



## Hooster

ancipital said:


> Edit: Bother, "no longer available" - you may find one on ebay, or there are other options, depending on capability/budget.


 
  
 Could this: *https://tinyurl.com/lwhoc3z*
  
 be an option?


----------



## Ancipital

hooster said:


> Could this: *https://tinyurl.com/lwhoc3z*
> 
> be an option?


 
  
 Pass, I haven't seen detailed measurements of that one. However, another seller has some U8 left:
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Breeze-audio-Best-pure-USB-decoder-XMOS-U8-DU-U8-DAC-Asynchronous-USB-coax-fiber-XMOS/331129_32499738639.html


----------



## Galm

ancipital said:


> Pass, I haven't seen detailed measurements of that one. However, another seller has some U8 left:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Breeze-audio-Best-pure-USB-decoder-XMOS-U8-DU-U8-DAC-Asynchronous-USB-coax-fiber-XMOS/331129_32499738639.html


 
 Forgive my ignorance, what is it that something like that does?


----------



## Ancipital

galm said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what is it that something like that does?


 

 It plugs into your computer's USB out, and gives you S/PDIF, TOSlink, i2s and AES/EBU digital outs.
  
 The idea is to avoid plugging directly into the computer, providing much lower-jitter clocks than either the S/PDIF and TOSlink outs of your computer (which use clock dividers or other horrible forms of derivation causing periodic phase noise). It also protects somewhat from the electrical noise in your computer's USB out- and has better clocks than the USB interface in most DACs.
  
 USB audio is asynchronous, and has no clocks per se- clocks are only imposed when the stream hits a USB audio receiver like the one in your DAC, or in this device. Often the integrated USB interface is designed as a convenience measure and isn't terribly high quality, with fairly mediocre clocks.
  
 (Incidentally, beware anyone making grand claims about USB reclocking devices, they're snakeoil merchants. Cleaning up the USB VBUS power and/or protecting from ground loops is the only real USB decrapification that actually works.)
  
 The Mojo can sound considerably better when driven from a clean (in terms of both electrical and phase noise) SPDIF/TOSlink signal than it does from USB. I'm not that impressed with its USB implementation, I must admit- even by the standards of "better than nothing" USB ins.


----------



## Galm

ancipital said:


> It plugs into your computer's USB out, and gives you S/PDIF, TOSlink, i2s and AES/EBU digital outs.
> 
> The idea is to avoid plugging directly into the computer, providing much lower-jitter clocks than either the S/PDIF and TOSlink outs of your computer (which use clock dividers or other horrible forms of derivation causing periodic phase noise). It also protects somewhat from the electrical noise in your computer's USB out- and has better clocks than the USB interface in most DACs.
> 
> ...


 
 I must say I don't fully understand that logic.  They are digital signals, how can interference like you're describing even happen?  It's 1s and 0s in a certain order, nothing more nothing less.  I understand when the signal is analog that noise and dirty cables will ruin the signal, but I don't get the science behind how that even makes sense on a digital signal.
  
 Any article or something that explains it?


----------



## x RELIC x

galm said:


> I must say I don't fully understand that logic.  They are digital signals, how can interference like you're describing even happen?  It's 1s and 0s in a certain order, nothing more nothing less.  I understand when the signal is analog that noise and dirty cables will ruin the signal, but I don't get the science behind how that even makes sense on a digital signal.
> 
> Any article or something that explains it?




Those 'magical' 1's and 0's transmitted down a wire are actually a real electrical Voltage/Current (above a threshold represent's a 1 and below represents a 0), they are only a _representation_ of a _physical state_ (same idea as the 1's and 0's that are simply a physical magnetic state in a hard drive as magnetic positive and negative). 

Any electrical component can create/transmit noise and that can end up in the analogue components, which ends up being heard at the transducer. We live in a physical analogue word and digital (which simply means sampled data) must also be in a physical form to represent the original. It's not a mystery but we are so used to saying 1's and 0's that we often forget that they don't actually exist, floating around in our digital equipment. At it's core, digital is just different states of physical form, manipulated in a physical medium.

It's actually remarkable how we've manipulated things, and have become so detached to the tech we use that we believe things like 1's and 0's don't represent a real word/physical property, which can also carry electrical noise.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

matt8268 said:


> > Can you tell us what your songs are saved in and how many the iPhone holds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks so much. It helps with our planning. 

That's a huge number.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

x relic x said:


> galm said:
> 
> 
> > I must say I don't fully understand that logic.  They are digital signals, how can interference like you're describing even happen?  It's 1s and 0s in a certain order, nothing more nothing less.  I understand when the signal is analog that noise and dirty cables will ruin the signal, but I don't get the science behind how that even makes sense on a digital signal.
> ...





Good post. Thanks, Relic. Do you have any links for further understanding (not too technical)

It's neat stuff to learn and I want to learn more about mojo and processing power vs other DACS. Reading specs doesn't always help me.


----------



## Ancipital

galm said:


> I must say I don't fully understand that logic.  They are digital signals, how can interference like you're describing even happen?  It's 1s and 0s in a certain order, nothing more nothing less.  I understand when the signal is analog that noise and dirty cables will ruin the signal, but I don't get the science behind how that even makes sense on a digital signal.
> 
> Any article or something that explains it?


 
  
 Many, google is your friend.
  
 "Phase noise" is not noise in the data payload, but _when _it arrives- in the timing. When a bit of waveform occurs in the time domain affects how it's rendered as a frequency. This is not like storing  samples in a file, where you might know that 16 bits is an amplitude snapshot in time, followed by another 16 bit snapshot of the other channel, followed by another in the first channel to occur immediately afterwards. When you're streaming clocked digital audio down a wire, _when _the data arrives is as vital a part of the audio as _what _is sent.
  
 Essentially, if your timing is not stable, you will "smear" frequencies by affecting when sound appears in time- stuff appearing in slighty wrong places causes what are called sideband signals. Consider a waveform, of the sort you're used to in a sample editor. Your "ones and zeros" are the Y axis of the graph, but when they appear is along the X axis. The higher the frequency, the shorter the cycle time along the X axis, and thus the larger percentage the "smearing" represents of the fundamental. Jitter disproportionately affects higher frequencies, making them less distinct, affecting the intelligibility of the sound.
  
 Cheap/bad clocks have more phase noise- they're further from the ideal regularity. The S/PDIF clocks from computer motherboards are often derived from other clocks, using dividers/multipliers, and have regular errors that are predictable in a modular manner- that sounds particularly bad. However, a cheap and dirty USB receiver will have its own clocking issues too, which will adversely affect the sound.
  
 Executive summary, timing jitter doesn't sound like g-g-g-glitching unless things are really broken. It sounds like muddy audio and it sucks. Once you've heard the difference, it's quite a shock. Even the Mojo can sound loads better with a clean feed.


----------



## canali

Guys ...Going to swap in my mojo with my microrendu...Just seeking a few good USB suggestions please....Curious? AQ cinnamon ? Others?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

canali said:


> Guys ...Going to swap in my mojo with my microrendu...Just seeking a few good USB suggestions please....Curious? AQ cinnamon ? Others?


 
 Definitely the Curious...it is more expensive, so it has to be the best.


----------



## Ancipital

canali said:


> Guys ...Going to swap in my mojo with my microrendu...Just seeking a few good USB suggestions please....Curious? AQ cinnamon ? Others?


 
  
 Yes, a bog standard Belkin Gold cable. Many "audiophile" cables don't even meet the relevant USB spec properly. Don't waste your money on nonsense. The more you understand about how USB works, the more ludicrous such cables will seem, even the ones which actually do meet the minimum spec.


----------



## x RELIC x

grandfathertime said:


> Good post. Thanks, Relic. Do you have any links for further understanding (not too technical)
> 
> It's neat stuff to learn and I want to learn more about mojo and processing power vs other DACS. Reading specs doesn't always help me.




I'm not aware of one article in particular that would summarize what I posted, but rather a multitude of information that describes how devices work. For example, look up how SSD stores data and you'll see that it's either a trapped electron or not (not an actual 0 or 1 but a difference in a physical state), or how data is transmitted down a wire as Voltage/Current. 

The underlying principle is that both are physical in nature, but one is sampled for ease of manipulation (digital) one is not (analogue), and noise can indeed propagate in the digital realm to the analogue components. Ever hear bibs and beeps when using a USB audio output on the same BUS as a magnetic hard drive? That's noise propagating through the components. There's also substrate noise from digital switching that propagates through the wire.

There's also the jitter timing effects, as Ancipital explained well, that also can affect what we hear which some describe as 'noise', but it's timing 'noise'. 

If you want to learn more about the Mojo and it's implementations then you should read the third post of this thread. Mython has done an epic job of gathering the information from Rob Watts about his designs there.


----------



## Rdwng1975

How does everyone feel about the quality of otg from IOS devices when it works in comparison to typical USB out of a PC? How about that same otg vs coaxial?


----------



## DjBobby

Contacted Meenova to ask about the dropouts connecting Mojo to iPhone 7 and both of my iPads, got a very quick response:
  
"Unfortunately iOS 10.3 blocks USB audio output for all non-MFi cables/adapters. You can read more here:
http://www.borofone.com/cautious-upgrade-apple-ios-10-3-blocked-otg-audio-adapter/
We are still looking for work-around. Thanks, Support @Meenova"


----------



## zerolight

djbobby said:


> Contacted Meenova to ask about the dropouts connecting Mojo to iPhone 7 and both of my iPads, got a very quick response:
> 
> [COLOR=222222]"Unfortunately iOS 10.3 blocks USB audio output for all non-MFi cables/adapters. You can read more here:[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222][COLOR=1155CC]http://www.borofone.com/cautious-upgrade-apple-ios-10-3-blocked-otg-audio-adapter/[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> ...




Shouldn't really come as a surprise since the last few releases have been blocking non mfi cables presumably using counterfeit encryption chips. I'm thinking that the result of this is the inadvertent blocking of devices legitimately connecting through CCK. Hopefully they will fix that, but there's always the chance that this niche market is simply collateral damage.


----------



## 329161

Looking for opinions - Mojo or ifi Micro idsd black label? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Galm

ancipital said:


> Many, google is your friend.
> 
> "Phase noise" is not noise in the data payload, but _when _it arrives- in the timing. When a bit of waveform occurs in the time domain affects how it's rendered as a frequency. This is not like storing  samples in a file, where you might know that 16 bits is an amplitude snapshot in time, followed by another 16 bit snapshot of the other channel, followed by another in the first channel to occur immediately afterwards. When you're streaming clocked digital audio down a wire, _when _the data arrives is as vital a part of the audio as _what _is sent.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for that, I was somewhat struggling to google it based on your description initially that let me google it more precisely.  
  
 I'm quite surprised that the protocol for audio is clock dependant in such a manner, seems more like MIDI than I was expecting.  I'm familiar with a lot of USB data transfer from work, but have never looked at audio.  I suppose it would help with bandwidth.  I also am surprised that the clock can be bad.  I would expect my desktop s/pdif clock to use the cpu clock which should be essentially perfect.  
  
  


dcfac73 said:


> Looking for opinions - Mojo or ifi Micro idsd black label?
> Thanks in advance.


 
 ProTip: When asking for advice, don't post in the discussion of one of the products.  Gonna get some biased answers lol.  
  
 I mean I'm sure some people here will try and give you some honest opinions, but I would probably post this as a request in the buying advice forum.  
  
  As someone who only owns Mojo, I've heard the iDSD is potentially better, but Mojo is way smaller.  If you want a pocket solution Mojo is more portable.  But I won't go into sound quality, some one who has used both would know more.


----------



## ekrauss

shure or bust said:


> I know a solution. Don't buy apple products.




That is certainly *A* solution, but it's not an acceptable solution to many people. I can't stand Android, for example. I like Windows Phone but there just aren't enough apps for it. Hence, I stick with iOS--plus, it is the mobile platform supported by my work.


----------



## betula

dcfac73 said:


> Looking for opinions - Mojo or ifi Micro idsd black label?
> Thanks in advance.


 

 It depends on many things, mostly on personal preference.
 Buy Mojo if you need portability (iDSD BL is just too big for portable use). Buy the BL if you need versatility (tons of inputs and outputs). Budget might be important too, Mojo is £399, iDSD BL is £549 (at least here in the UK).
_Both _are very nice sounding DACs.
*BL:* smooth, warm, relaxing sound with more bass presence compared to Mojo. Entertaining listening experience. Wider soundstage, but depth is lacking compared to Mojo giving you a more 2D "screen" you are looking at in your head.
*Mojo:* slightly more detailed, more intimate soundstage. Depth of the soundstage is immediately obvious, you can place the instruments not just to the right or left, but forward and backwards as well. Feels even more natural and lifelike compared to the BL, although BL is also quite good in this regard. Mojo wins on vocals hands down.
 I think, Mojo sounds more "audiophile", more experienced pair of ears will probably appreciate Mojo's clarity, 3D space and refinement. BL's sound is easier to "digest". Silky smooth fun with bass. With BL it feels like you are listening to your favorite band from the first 3-4 row of seats in a venue. With Mojo it almost feels like you were on the stage with the musicians, and you could almost touch them. BL is smooth with more of a constant bass presence, Mojo is clear, clean, and (3D)spacious, even better balanced compared to the BL. BL is also fairly detailed, but Mojo sounds slightly more detailed. Mojo sounds more lifelike and true to life, but BL's bass is highly addictive. Even though you know this bass is not completely lifelike, you just get hooked. For classical, instrumental, vocal I would definitely recommend Mojo based on pure sound quality. With mostly electronic music you might find the BL more fun. Not that Mojo is not great with electronic music, it is. But bass is only there, when the recording really calls for it. That said 60-70% I listen to electronic music with my Mojo. (Not DnB and dubstep though, but ambient and downtempo.)
 I'd say if functionality is secondary, go for the better deal you find. You won't be disappointed with any of these DACs.
 I personally prefer Mojo's qualities over the BL, but that is me. (Sometimes I wish I could take the BL's bass knob and implement it on Mojo to occasionally indulge in some dirty bass pleasure with certain electronic tracks, but would _never_ trade off the Mojo's clear, lifelike space.) 
 These are the best two portable/transportable DACs currently on the market under £6-800. Both are in the next league compared to HA2SE for example.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

Hello, under the product registration on Chord's website, the "Country of Purchase:" refers to where I bought the product from (online from Custom-Cable so UK) or my country at the moment of the purchase (Italy)? Sorry for the (maybe) stupid question but this confuses me a bit. Thanks


----------



## 329161

Would you guys put the audio quality of the Mojo on the same level as desktop rigs such as Oppo ha1?


----------



## x RELIC x

dcfac73 said:


> Would you guys put the audio quality of the Mojo on the same level as desktop rigs such as Oppo ha1?




Yes. I had the HA-1 and I found the Mojo to be better to my ears. The depth, timbre, transient timing, and overall musicality was much better from the Mojo. The HA-1 sounded slightly grainy, etched, and sterile in comparison. Besides more output power I didn't find the HA-1 to be as capable. Don't get me wrong, the HA-1 was nice when I had it but the Mojo actually displaced it for me.


----------



## 329161

x relic x said:


> Yes. I had the HA-1 and I found the Mojo to be better to my ears. The depth, timbre, transient timing, and overall musicality was much better from the Mojo. The HA-1 sounded slightly grainy, etched, and sterile in comparison. Besides more output power I didn't find the HA-1 to be as capable. Don't get me wrong, the HA-1 was nice when I had it but the Mojo actually displaced it for me.


I'm in the process of deciding between the Mojo and the ifi idsd bl. I heard the Ha1 and was very impressed. It seemed to give a really authoritative sound because of its driving power. I had a brief listen to the Mojo, but was not floored in the same way tbh. I will have to give the Mojo a better listen.


----------



## howdy

dcfac73 said:


> I'm in the process of deciding between the Mojo and the ifi idsd bl. I heard the Ha1 and was very impressed. It seemed to give a really authoritative sound because of its driving power. I had a brief listen to the Mojo, but was not floored in the same way tbh. I will have to give the Mojo a better listen.



I for one will say with all honesty prefer the Ifi DSD Micro over the Mojo but, if portability is what your looking for than the Mojo is the way to go. The Micro is not huge but in no way fit in your pocket.I still on the Mojo as I love the sound and will always keep it.


----------



## 329161

howdy said:


> I for one will say with all honesty prefer the Ifi DSD Micro over the Mojo but, if portability is what your looking for than the Mojo is the way to go. The Micro is not huge but in no way fit in your pocket.


thanks  
I always take a backpack with me to carry my portable rig anyway. I don't think the Mojo strapped to a phone would fit in your average pocket either


----------



## x RELIC x

dcfac73 said:


> I'm in the process of deciding between the Mojo and the ifi idsd bl. I heard the Ha1 and was very impressed. It seemed to give a really authoritative sound because of its driving power. I had a brief listen to the Mojo, but was not floored in the same way tbh. I will have to give the Mojo a better listen.


 
  
 We could be focusing on different things when listening to the gear, have different preferences, and likely different headphones. Technically, the HA-1 didn't render the music as cleanly IMO. There is a slight lack of transient timing from the HA-1 to my ears, and it's not in the frequency response matter. The brightness of the HA-1 can easily come across as extra detail and impact to the listener. Tonally, the Mojo is smoother, yes, but it also renders the detail better.
  
 A great example is a track I have where there is rain falling and a brook in the background. On the Mojo the rain impacting the ground is clearer, sharper and sounds like rain and the brook sounds like rushing water. With the HA-1 the rain sounded more like sizzling bacon and the brook more like just white noise. It's not night and day but that's what I heard. Then again I focus on these things so YMMV. Of course preferences are at play so if you like the HA-1 presentation with your headphones then I imagine the Mojo might not be your cup of tea.
  
 Edit: I'd also like to try the iDSD BL as I've read many good things about it, but having the iDAC2 I'm not too excited to jump on the iFi wagon. The iDAC2 was a very large disappointment for me.


----------



## headfry

I was not blown away the first time I heard Mojo; after listening for a few days its superb
musicality revealed itself and has impressed me ever since. Looking forward to your impressions -
I've never tried the iFi DSD Micro.


----------



## UNOE

I got my Audioquest Pearl USB cable and listen to it all day.  I'm a bit sad about this cause, it diffidently makes a difference.  I was missing out for a year in detail.  I wish it wasn't the case but it is now I have to buy more cables for other desk that I use Mojo at.
  
 Before I always used coaxial.  But then I realized kernel mode.  Its best mojo has ever sounded.  Kernel mode with a good USB cable.


----------



## 329161

headfry said:


> I was not blown away the first time I heard Mojo; after listening for a few days its superb
> musicality revealed itself and has impressed me ever since. Looking forward to your impressions -
> I've never tried the iFi DSD Micro.


I would say driving power would be a priority for me, even though I use efficient portable hp's. Power with less effort seems to give a bigger audio sound that daps like the zx2 and qp1r don't quite manage. The sound seems to be "thinner" with these devices in a way the HA1 was not. I will give another listen to the Mojo and crank it up. 
One thing that draws me to the idsd is the power rating, which I believe rivals desktop amps.


----------



## x RELIC x

dcfac73 said:


> I would say driving power would be a priority for me, even though I use efficient portable hp's. Power with less effort seems to give a bigger audio sound that daps like the zx2 and qp1r don't quite manage. The sound seems to be "thinner" with these devices in a way the HA1 was not. I will give another listen to the Mojo and crank it up.
> One thing that draws me to the idsd is the power rating, which I believe rivals desktop amps.


 
  
 The Mojo is waaaaaay more powerful than the Z1R and QP1R. Actually, the Mojo has the same power output as the Hugo and the HugoTT (except the TT has a higher current bias). One thing that constantly comes up on Head Fi is that just having more power equals better sound. When you turn up the volume you are feeding more power. When the volume is lower the headphones simply don't see that power that isn't being tapped. The _implementation of the design_ and tuning of the gear is much more important than raw excessive power if not listening at volumes that _don't actually utilize_ that power. I'm sure there will be a flood of people who disagree but this is how the voltage and current delivery work. Less volume, not as much power being used. More volume, more power being used. Just look at gear like the ALO CDM. It has less than half the power output of the Mojo and yet many really like the 'powerful' and 'spacious' sound from the CDM. 
  
 The big difference I believe is _how well the gear is implemented_. If listening well within the max volume range then you'll have enough power delivery for the most dynamic transients in the music. As Rob has noted with the Mojo, if you aren't listening above double blue then there is more than enough headroom for any music. The rest is implementation and tuning (tuning being a personal preference). Specifically with the HA-1 balanced output I never really could turn the volume higher than 9:00 on the dial on low gain with my headphones without it being too loud for me. That means that about 2/3 of the total available power was simply never used. What was important, within the volume I was listening at, was the design of the amp overall, which matters at all volume levels / power output.
  
 Power output is an easy marketing tool to be able to 'outdo' competitors. I wouldn't put too much stock in just max output power, but rather on the design, implementation, measured performance, and tuning.


----------



## Hooster

dcfac73 said:


> Would you guys put the audio quality of the Mojo on the same level as desktop rigs such as Oppo ha1?


 
  
 No. I have had the ha-1 and now have a Mojo so I know what I am talking about. To me the Mojo is at a different level, especially in terms of depth, musicality and a presentation that natural and not analytical. 
  
 The HA-1 is however a very nice piece of equipment, very well made and very flexible. It is not in the same class as the Mojo when it comes to sound quality.


----------



## cardeli22

What headphones did you use the Mojo and ifi BL with? I am going back and forth between the two. I am also looking to getting the Mr. speakers Aeon down the road. Which would be a better fit for the Aeon? Great description on how each sounds.


----------



## shootthemoon18

x relic x said:


> The Mojo is waaaaaay more powerful than the Z1R and QP1R. Actually, the Mojo has the same power output as the Hugo and the HugoTT (except the TT has a higher current bias). One thing that constantly comes up on Head Fi is that just having more power equals better sound. When you turn up the volume you are feeding more power. When the volume is lower the headphones simply don't see that power that isn't being tapped. The _implementation of the design_ and tuning of the gear is much more important than raw excessive power if not listening at volumes that _don't actually utilize_ that power. I'm sure there will be a flood of people who disagree but this is how the voltage and current delivery work. Less volume, not as much power being used. More volume, more power being used. Just look at gear like the ALO CDM. It has less than half the power output of the Mojo and yet many really like the 'powerful' and 'spacious' sound from the CDM.
> 
> The big difference I believe is _how well the gear is implemented_. If listening well within the max volume range then you'll have enough power delivery for the most dynamic transients in the music. As Rob has noted with the Mojo, if you aren't listening above double blue then there is more than enough headroom for any music. The rest is implementation and tuning (tuning being a personal preference). Specifically with the HA-1 balanced output I never really could turn the volume higher than 9:00 on the dial on low gain with my headphones without it being too loud for me. That means that about 2/3 of the total available power was simply never used. What was important, within the volume I was listening at, was the design of the amp overall, which matters at all volume levels / power output.
> 
> Power output is an easy marketing tool to be able to 'outdo' competitors. I wouldn't put too much stock in just max output power, but rather on the design, implementation, measured performance, and tuning.


 
 not to forget that people (me included) sometimes get confused with 'fatter bass' as more power.  In my experience, most of the time it is simply more distortion in the bass.


----------



## Hooster

shootthemoon18 said:


> not to forget that people (me included) sometimes get confused with 'fatter bass' as more power.  In my experience, most of the time it is simply more distortion in the bass.


 
  
 "fat" bass typically means that the amplifier is lacking in power.


----------



## x RELIC x

shootthemoon18 said:


> not to forget that people (me included) sometimes get confused with 'fatter bass' as more power.  In my experience, most of the time it is simply more distortion in the bass.


 
  


hooster said:


> "fat" bass typically means that the amplifier is lacking in power.


 
  
 I think the term that's more apt is 'PHAT'. Many amp designers add harmonic distortion to increase bass. Nothing wrong with liking a certain tuning, but it's good to know where it's coming from. Saves money that way.


----------



## betula

x relic x said:


> Edit: I'd also like to try the iDSD BL as I've read many good things about it, but having the iDAC2 I'm not too excited to jump on the iFi wagon. The iDAC2 was a very large disappointment for me.


 
  Compared to Mojo I am also not that impressed with previous iFi products. The BL however is different. With this smoother sound they took a leap to the good direction. Definitely worth a listen. Different (better) compared to all previous iFi products. Definitely in Mojo's ballpark now. 
  


cardeli22 said:


> What headphones did you use the Mojo and ifi BL with? I am going back and forth between the two. I am also looking to getting the Mr. speakers Aeon down the road. Which would be a better fit for the Aeon? Great description on how each sounds.


 
 I have not heard the Aeon, but IMO the BL really gives life to brighter and more analytical headphones. I would avoid very warm and dark headphones with the BL, as it already has a warmish and smooth tone.


----------



## 329161

Reviews between the idsd and Mojo seem to be split on sq. Mojo is obviously slightly more portable and the idsd is more feature rich. 
One guy, in particular (Z Reviews), wasn't very positive about the Mojo, but was about the idsd. 
I own an ibasso dx90 that I could spdif into the Chord and they're about the same footprint. That would be neat. 
On the other hand, my Galaxy S3 would make a good fit with the ifi. Decisions 
I don't have any way of auditioning the ifi, but I will do more in depth testing of the Mojo.


----------



## betula

dcfac73 said:


> Reviews between the idsd and Mojo seem to be split on sq. Mojo is obviously slightly more portable and the idsd is more feature rich.
> One guy, in particular (Z Reviews), wasn't very positive about the Mojo, but was about the idsd.
> I own an ibasso dx90 that I could spdif into the Chord and they're about the same footprint. That would be neat.
> On the other hand, my Galaxy S3 would make a good fit with the ifi. Decisions
> ...


 

 I like Z's reviews, as he is very entertaining, but when it comes to fine details in sound, take his words with a grain of salt. To him all DACs sound the same from HA2 through Mojo to the iDSD BL. He prefers the BL to Mojo based on sheer functionality, as according to him a DAC is just a DAC. The difference according to him is only in power output and functionality and all DACs sound the same.
 He is better with headphones, and as I said he has got a very entertaining style which I really like, but forget his DAC reviews when it comes to SQ difference.


----------



## Shure or bust

I need help. I need to go line level coax out of the mojo to dual rca. I'm confusing myself. What cable do i need ? Do i need a 3.5mm ts to rca ?


----------



## x RELIC x

dcfac73 said:


> Reviews between the idsd and Mojo seem to be split on sq. Mojo is obviously slightly more portable and the idsd is more feature rich.
> One guy, in particular (Z Reviews), wasn't very positive about the Mojo, but was about the idsd.
> I own an ibasso dx90 that I could spdif into the Chord and they're about the same footprint. That would be neat.
> On the other hand, my Galaxy S3 would make a good fit with the ifi. Decisions
> I don't have any way of auditioning the ifi, but I will do more in depth testing of the Mojo.




I find he really glosses over any technical implementation and doesn't really put in the effort to figure out why gear sounds the way it does. I find he also flip flops on a lot of statements over time. Entertaining, yes, in a 'I can't look away' sort of deal. Informative beyond a cursory rambling of his preferences, not really. His Mojo review was actually annoying as he spent maybe 30 seconds talking about what makes the Mojo different (made in England is about as far as he got) and the rest was playing with the balls. 

He also misrepresents the 'line-out mode' as it's just a volume preset and there's no traditional separate amp to bypass in the Chord DACs. What was the nail in the coffin for his Mojo review, for me, was when he said at the beginning it's like a FiiO e12. Lol, they're nothing alike and the e12 doesn't have a DAC. I find he gives somewhat good impressions on some things but.... I could respect his opinion more if he knew what the device actual is and does (for better or worse) and he didn't like the product. But it seems to me like he was a 5 year old playing with the lights of a particle accelerator and got bored. Then again, he does things his way and many people like his approach so to each their own.


----------



## Shure or bust

To do line level out I need 3.5mm ts to rca right ?


----------



## x RELIC x

shure or bust said:


> I need help. I need to go line level coax out of the mojo to dual rca. I'm confusing myself. What cable do i need ? Do i need a 3.5mm ts to rca ?





shure or bust said:


> To do line level out I need 3.5mm ts to rca right ?




I think you're confusing yourself. There is no coax out, only digital coaxial *input*. You can't take a digital signal and feed it to analogue RCA. The Mojo converts a digital signal to an analogue one, not the other way around.

If you want to output to an external amp then you can just pick up a stereo 3.5mm *TRS* to RCA cable.

Like this:


----------



## Shure or bust

I bought this. I miss read the manual. Now to delete my posts haha


----------



## x RELIC x

shure or bust said:


> I bought this. Correct right ?




Yeah, that'll do.


----------



## Shure or bust

x relic x said:


> Yeah, that'll do.


 
 Thanks haha Gotta get ready for STAX.


----------



## audioIQ

is there any way to Further Dim the LED's on the mojo, there should be more steps to this setting, Even at the dimmer setting its eye bleeding at night, I have to shove it under the pillow for it to be bearable. This is literally my only issue with the mojo. I'd really like it if we could just turn the LED's off somehow.


----------



## SteveUK

audioiq said:


> is there any way to Further Dim the LED's on the mojo, there should be more steps to this setting, Even at the dimmer setting its eye bleeding at night, I have to shove it under the pillow for it to be bearable. This is literally my only issue with the mojo. I'd really like it if we could just turn the LED's off somehow.


 
 +1 on this....  I've done the same - shoved under the pillow - and then had it shut down from overheating! (I was powering it as well...) ....


----------



## zerolight

Tried an hour of my commute without the Mojo, Angies direct to iPhone 7 plus. I wasn't really enjoying the sound - I put it down to my new LCD2s spoiling me at home. Then I swapped in the Mojo and it was night and day better. I'm quite shocked how much richer and just better the Mojo makes things. I may need to trade out my Angies for closed backs at some point though - they just hurt my tiny ear canals after about an hour.


----------



## ZeDuK

Did some of you compare USB, optical and coaxial ports ?
 Does a good USB cable such as FAW bring audible improvement ?


----------



## adamsmarbles

zeduk said:


> Did some of you compare USB, optical and coaxial ports ?
> Does a good USB cable such as FAW bring audible improvement ?


 
  
 Personally speaking from my understanding and experience of it thus far (it will vary) 
  
  
 USB (several cables) 
 Plays highest source material bit perfect
  
 Optical (several cables) 
 I think its slightly more musical with instruments coming off more pronounced and a tiny bit of a sound stage 
  
 Analog line out to my onkyo 805 amp 
 best sound stage and most musical, speakers were great too,  very subjective 
  
 ive only listened to them on my hd 600, m50x and momentums, my amp is running monitor audio speakers,   would love to get the Monolith M1060 next 
  
 havent tried coax yet i dont really have a source for it


----------



## ZeDuK

Thank you for your feedback !


----------



## adamsmarbles

steveuk said:


> +1 on this....  I've done the same - shoved under the pillow - and then had it shut down from overheating! (I was powering it as well...) ....


 
 mine casts a slight red light on to the ceiling if it gets too much im going to get a tape flap for it  haha


----------



## Mediahound

zeduk said:


> Did some of you compare USB, optical and coaxial ports ?
> Does a good USB cable such as FAW bring audible improvement ?


 
  
  


adamsmarbles said:


> Personally speaking from my understanding and experience of it thus far (it will vary)
> 
> 
> USB (several cables)
> ...


 
  
 According to Gordan Rankin "No matter what asynchronous USB is going to be better than most any SPDIF system, especially Toslink." from- 
  
http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2016/05/gordon-rankin-on-why-usb-audio-quality-varies/#comment-133007﻿


----------



## CAMSHAFT

So lately I have been warming up the Mojo before I use it.  I have been letting it play for 10 or so minutes. Am I the only one that hears a difference between a cold Mojo and warm one?


----------



## maxh22

camshaft said:


> So lately I have been warming up the Mojo before I use it.  I have been letting it play for 10 or so minutes. Am I the only one that hears a difference between a cold Mojo and warm one?




I hear a smoother and more relaxed sound at around the ten minute mark same as yourself. Even from cold Mojo sounds very good.


----------



## kenshinco

With the ios 10.3.1 issue of not recognizing the mojo when connected through cck or custom cable, all the current mojo owner will have more reasons to go with poly....
Apple sucks!!


----------



## Father Schu

maxh22 said:


> I hear a smoother and more relaxed sound at around the ten minute mark same as yourself. Even from cold Mojo sounds very good.



I have had this same impression when listening cold vs. warmed up.  I meant to ask this before but I'm glad you brought it up.  Am I just getting used to the sound after listening for a while?  I doubt it since I've had the same realization multiple times.


----------



## jlbrach

the Mojo is a wonderful portable option,IMHO the Hugo is the better DAC


----------



## guerph

So I've been experiencing this issue with my iPhone 7+ and Mojo CCK model A1440 and A1619 (latest USB3). After a few frustrating weeks, I finally today noticed that it only dropped after pressing the sleep/wake button. Normally putting the phone to sleep, music continues to play uninterrupted. But today I noticed almost every time I put phone to sleep a few moments later the music would stop playing through Mojo. But Tidal app still showed file playing when I wake phone. Now I haven't done a lot of testing, but then when leaving the phone screen on, I didn't lose connection. A few minutes later I put phone to sleep and lost audio again. 

Update: As noted above, if I use the USB 3 CCK and put phone to sleep I lose audio. But if I have the USB 3 CCK also connected to power supply and put phone to sleep it keeps playing...no drops.


----------



## UNOE

flooded with ads now wow


----------



## Galm

dcfac73 said:


> Reviews between the idsd and Mojo seem to be split on sq. Mojo is obviously slightly more portable and the idsd is more feature rich.
> One guy, in particular (Z Reviews), wasn't very positive about the Mojo, but was about the idsd.
> I own an ibasso dx90 that I could spdif into the Chord and they're about the same footprint. That would be neat.
> On the other hand, my Galaxy S3 would make a good fit with the ifi. Decisions
> I don't have any way of auditioning the ifi, but I will do more in depth testing of the Mojo.


The largest difference between two dacs that I've ever heard was using ie800s between the Oppo HA-2 and Chord Mojo.  Guitar distortion in particular sounded _way_ better even to my non audiophile friends.  So I was confused about that.  Either my Oppo sucked, or Z review was using only certain types of music.  Or the differences aren't as apparent on other headphones. 

But it made me more skeptical of his reviews to be honest.  Most dacs I feel like have rather subtle differences, while those two I could tell apart in one strum. 

I also compared my WA7 Dac and Chord Mojo dacs only (the WA7 also uses a 9108 Sabre like the Oppo) and the differences were there (the mojo was smoother but less articulate and brighter) but I had to listen carefully with my HD800s.


----------



## Traveller

On account of tonight's GotG 2 debut, my Mojo has the day off...


_Got my "Awesome Mix" tapes - ready2go... !




_


----------



## headfry

guerph said:


> So I've been experiencing this issue with my iPhone 7+ and Mojo CCK model A1440 and A1619 (latest USB3). After a few frustrating weeks, I finally today noticed that it only dropped after pressing the sleep/wake button. Normally putting the phone to sleep, music continues to play uninterrupted. But today I noticed almost every time I put phone to sleep a few moments later the music would stop playing through Mojo. But Tidal app still showed file playing when I wake phone. Now I haven't done a lot of testing, but then when leaving the phone screen on, I didn't lose connection. A few minutes later I put phone to sleep and lost audio again.
> 
> Update: As noted above, if I use the USB 3 CCK and put phone to sleep I lose audio. But if I have the USB 3 CCK also connected to power supply and put phone to sleep it keeps playing...no drops.



nice troubleshooting......hopefully will help those affected!


----------



## PinkyPowers

Anybody know where I can buy some super short optical cables? The sort best used when hooking a DAP up to the Mojo?


----------



## miketlse

Traveller said:


> On account of tonight's GotG 2 debut, my Mojo has the day off...
> 
> 
> _Got my "Awesome Mix" tapes - ready2go... !
> ...


Reminds me of my Aiwa lookalike that gave me hundreds of hours of pleasure during the early 90s.
All those evenings listening to the launch of Virgin Radio, footy on Radio 5, and cassettes.

How I wish the Mojo + Poly had been available in those days.


----------



## miketlse

PinkyPowers said:


> Anybody know where I can buy some super short optical cables? The sort best used when hooking a DAP up to the Mojo?


This info is included in post #3, so maybe some of it will be useful to you.

Sysconcept custom-made low-profile optical cable

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2370#post_12025183

http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349



 










www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2880#post_12032024

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2265#post_12023214  (specifically to a Mac computer)

related (_non_-Mojo-specific) discussion about optical cables: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread/2250#post_12023147


----------



## PinkyPowers

Thanks *miketlse*.


----------



## ceemsc (Apr 27, 2017)

Galm said:


> The largest difference between two dacs that I've ever heard was using ie800s between the Oppo HA-2 and Chord Mojo.  Guitar distortion in particular sounded _way_ better even to my non audiophile friends.  So I was confused about that.  Either my Oppo sucked, or Z review was using only certain types of music.  Or the differences aren't as apparent on other headphones.
> 
> But it made me more skeptical of his reviews to be honest.  Most dacs I feel like have rather subtle differences, while those two I could tell apart in one strum.
> 
> I also compared my WA7 Dac and Chord Mojo dacs only (the WA7 also uses a 9108 Sabre like the Oppo) and the differences were there (the mojo was smoother but less articulate and brighter) but I had to listen carefully with my HD800s.



I think Z-Reviews missed a trick & wrote off the Mojo too quickly.

I upgraded from an Ibasso D14 & the musicality improvement is Night & Day! How does Rob Watts do it?

I originally bought the D14 as an endgame thinking no DAC could beat the ESS Sabre 9018K2M & was I mistaken! Just listened to Sarah Brightman sing Andrew Lloyd Webber's Pie Jesu & I was moved to almost tears..


----------



## Deftone

dcfac73 said:


> Looking for opinions - Mojo or ifi Micro idsd black label?
> Thanks in advance.



Mojo made everything else sound flat to me.


----------



## Rdwng1975

Is Chords service email response time slow?   I sent a messages days ago and have received no response.


----------



## howdy

Did you buy a Mojo?


PinkyPowers said:


> Anybody know where I can buy some super short optical cables? The sort best used when hooking a DAP up to the Mojo?


----------



## PinkyPowers

howdy said:


> Did you buy a Mojo?



No, no. Nothing so exciting. But I have the iDSD Black Label in for testing, and I'm looking for some solutions.


----------



## Shure or bust

Got it up and running! Thanks guys


----------



## bmichels

PinkyPowers said: ↑
Anybody know where I can buy some super short optical cables? The sort best used when hooking a DAP up to the Mojo?

Is this short enough ?


----------



## KookaBurrra

*Silver Dragon Toslink Form Fit Cable* : https://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-toslink-form-fit-digital-cable.html

On my Cowon Plenue 1 :


----------



## Wilderbeast

UNOE said:


> flooded with ads now wow



Ad blocker


----------



## RPB65

Just zoom the page in so the ads go off the side of the screen


----------



## rumina (Apr 29, 2017)

I made a cool little project, a portable music streamer/player with a Raspberry Pi Zero W for my Chord Mojo (using RuneAudio). Stream music/radio stations, play local stored files, 20% smaller then the Poly.






Runtime is up to 6h, i have used a 128gb micro sd card for local storage.

Hardware cost 20 usd + microsd card + printing cost.

It's a portable version of my Chord Mojo docking station, http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1716990.

Grab the files and instructions here: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2282585


----------



## DavidW

Do any iPhone users dare...
https://9to5mac.com/2017/04/24/ios-10-3-2-beta-4/


----------



## zerolight

Was problem free for weeks working at home. Back on the London commute and the connection dropped regularly on my 7 plus with CCK3. I think it's linked to cell tower changes. PITA though.

Tempted to buy a cheap android as a dap.


----------



## UNOE

rumina said:


> I made a cool little project, a portable music streamer/player with a Raspberry Pi Zero W for my Chord Mojo (using RuneAudio). Stream music/radio stations, play local stored files, 20% smaller then the Poly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What $1 power switch did you use.  Also are you saying 128GB SD was $8?


----------



## 435279

UNOE said:


> What $1 power switch did you use.  Also are you saying 128GB SD was $8?



I noticed that too, some of the component prices quoted are a bit low, but its still a very well designed add-on for the Mojo. The device size and stacking on top of the Mojo is perfect.

I would also dispute the 6 hour runtime too, my similar device with a 2000mah battery can manage only 5 hours before it needs charging.


----------



## rumina (Apr 29, 2017)

got me  the switches are from aliexpress:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pc...32658248551.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.UqO4CQ
20 for 1.07 usd

smalest fast micro sd card with 16gb 8 - 10 usd, and yes, the 128 gb i used is about 75-85 usd

raspberry zero pi w is great, much lower energie consumption than a normal raspberry:

http://raspi.tv/2017/how-much-power-does-pi-zero-w-use

the cheap step-up converter has a efficiency of about 80% so 1600/10*8/200 = 6.4 but i try it till shutdown, 5 1/2 h streaming from nas, short of 6 h local playback. btw my universal model with 3400 panasonic 18650 runs for 13h .

http://goughlui.com/2016/04/11/review-three-cheap-unbranded-1x18650-diy-power-banks/

but any usb hub/wifi will drain quickly 50ma+ more, my docking station with the additional hub/wifi drains the double amount of power.

try it for yourself, it's a nice little streamer. i think you can max out the playtime with volumio, measured lower drain with this os but takes 2 min to boot and don't sound as good as runeaudio.


----------



## miketlse

DavidW said:


> Do any iPhone users dare...
> https://9to5mac.com/2017/04/24/ios-10-3-2-beta-4/



There are many posts on this thread referring to beta updates, messing up the connections to external dacs.
I wouldn't dare try it, but since the normal update has already messed up the connections to external dacs, I would not be surprised if some iPhone users do try the beta update, because it can hardly make things worse. Or can it?


----------



## mojfan

Hello,

I'm going to buy a Chord Mojo soon and I would like to know if it is compatible with Oneplus 3t. 
Has anyone tried ? 

Regards


----------



## maxh22

mojfan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going to buy a Chord Mojo soon and I would like to know if it is compatible with Oneplus 3t.
> Has anyone tried ?
> ...



Yes, as long as OTG mode is enabled under settings.


----------



## mojfan

Thank you for the reply. 
In fact I am quite afraid of buying the Oneplus 3t since it appears several people had difficulties to use the Mojo with their Oneplus 3. Despite the OTG compatibility of this device. 

Has anybody ever seen a Mojo work with a OP3T ?


----------



## KookaBurrra (Apr 29, 2017)

@*UNOE : *You don't read the good way, I think...

_"1 16gb/xx gb fast micro sd card with rune audio image - 8 usd - xx usd"_


----------



## harpo1

mojfan said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> In fact I am quite afraid of buying the Oneplus 3t since it appears several people had difficulties to use the Mojo with their Oneplus 3. Despite the OTG compatibility of this device.
> 
> Has anybody ever seen a Mojo work with a OP3T ?


I tell you what you buy the OP3T and I'll swap you my OnePlus One which works great with the mojo.


----------



## maxh22

harpo1 said:


> I tell you what you buy the OP3T and I'll swap you my OnePlus One which works great with the mojo.



LOL!


----------



## xeroian (Apr 29, 2017)

iOS 10.3.2 beta 4 does not fix our problem. I am travelling without Hugo at the moment so can't test beta 5 which came out on Friday.

(Can't get reply with quote to work ATM)

@DavidW @miketise


----------



## Andrew Montreal (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi all, I am quite new to Head-Fi. I am a new Mojo Chord owner and enjoying it immensely. I mostly listen to it using my Hifiman HE560's. Couple of issues though...

I have one of those units that, when getting near the end of the charging process, makes a whining sound, the pitch of which seems to change overtime. The sound is coming from the unit itself. I wrote to Mojo and they said it's not an issue...

"It is normal for Mojo whistle when on charge. The noise occurs when a lower quality charger is used. It is actually the filters within Mojo cleaning up the 5V on the USB input due to the voltage ripple. This means that it can be louder when in trickle charge mode too, as the charger is not under it's full load. It will not damage anything."

Thoughts?

Secondly, I am almost certain that I got no more than five hours from my last charge, which was only the unit's second charge. Might having had it in line level mode for at least half of that time affect the how long it can play before the battery needs to be recharged?


----------



## ceemsc

I also get the Mojo charge whine as I  typically charge from laptops which can leak into the audio unless you use a USB cable with a filter jacket on it.

I'd say line-level use would result in high power usage hence the reduced charge-free time; I'm sure an electrical engineer would say it is something to do with the Mojo low output impedance line-levelling into the High Impedance Input of an external amp.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

To clarify, the whine I am referring to is not in the audio, it's coming from the unit itself.


----------



## ceemsc

Yes I know, however the whine might be heard if you turn up your external amp.

Alternatively keep the mojo charged up as much as possible & disconnect the power during use.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

I see. I actually never use the Mojo when it's being charged. It's solely being used as a portable unit.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

So do we have a DAP out there in the Mojo price range that sounds just as good or maybe even better?

I'v been a member for over 4 years now, but I'm still very ignorant when it comes to DACs.


----------



## Deftone

@Tom Yum Goong
I'll let a few people answer because not everyones opinion is the same but to me, there is no other dap/dac under £1,000 that sounds better than the mojo. I've always said if chord made a mojo dap it would likely destroy every other dap but hey that's just what I hear. Let's put it this way some people that own AK380s use it as a transport for the mojo lol.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

ceemsc said:


> Yes I know, however the whine might be heard if you turn up your external amp.
> 
> Alternatively keep the mojo charged up as much as possible & disconnect the power during use.



I'm fighting this same issue, on Mojo #2 (sent the first one back because it was too loud). I've spent over $80 one cables, adapters, etc... to try and get rid of the whine. Nothing for me has worked yet. I'm considering getting an Anker PowerBankl and charge the Mojo from that while leaving the PowerBank plugged in. My other alternative is to try a Linear Power Supply that provides cleaner output. Lastly, of course, there is a Power conditioner. My main issue with all of these... why do I have to spend money to fix something that shouldn't have left the factory that way?


----------



## YungFrieza

Considering buying this, would it sound good with a pair of HD-800's? The only amp I have for them at the moment is a Dragonfly v1.2, so I definitely need to upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

So just to understand, you people are getting the whine sound in the audio signal? I am just hearing it from the body of the Mojo. Tomorrow I will try with the Transparent Power Isolator. If nothing changes, I have ordered a small Anker charger. Will see if that combo makes a difference. That being said, as I quoted, according to Chord, there is no problem with the noise I'm hearing and it causes no issues.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

But damn... compared to what I was listening to before, the Mojo coupled with my Hifiman HE560's makes my evening listening sessions SO much more enjoyable. Heavenly even given certain recordings. Last night was the unmastered version of Beck's Sea Change.


----------



## Deftone

Andrew Montreal said:


> So just to understand, you people are getting the whine sound in the audio signal? I am just hearing it from the body of the Mojo. Tomorrow I will try with the Transparent Power Isolator. If nothing changes, I have ordered a small Anker charger. Will see if that combo makes a difference. That being said, as I quoted, according to Chord, there is no problem with the noise I'm hearing and it causes no issues.



I get a quiet whine on the last bit of trickle charge but its never interfered with the actual audio signal coming from the dac.


----------



## x RELIC x

Andrew Montreal said:


> So just to understand, you people are getting the whine sound in the audio signal? I am just hearing it from the body of the Mojo. Tomorrow I will try with the Transparent Power Isolator. If nothing changes, I have ordered a small Anker charger. Will see if that combo makes a difference. That being said, as I quoted, according to Chord, there is no problem with the noise I'm hearing and it causes no issues.



A few _very early_ units had an unreasonable hiss/whine through the output which was unrelated to the charging whine. I had one such unit on the tour and it was fixed by Chord. I don't think there have been any of these units out in the wild for over a year.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

Got it. So all agree that the little whine is no issue. Good to know.

And for how long the unit should last once fully charged if supplying the 3V line-level signal, any thoughts?


----------



## Deftone

Andrew Montreal said:


> Got it. So all agree that the little whine is no issue. Good to know.
> 
> And for how long the unit should last once fully charged if supplying the 3V line-level signal, any thoughts?



7-9 Hours for me.


----------



## x RELIC x

Andrew Montreal said:


> Got it. So all agree that the little whine is no issue. Good to know.
> 
> And for how long the unit should last once fully charged if supplying the 3V line-level signal, any thoughts?



There seems to varying results. Typically I get 8-9 hours still (had my unit since launch), but I don't use the line level 3Vrms (line-out mode is _nothing more_ _than a volume preset_ that isn't remembered when the unit is powered off). 

Also, it depends on the load that is on the other end. For high Voltage and low Current requirements (like a line-in to an amp) you'll actually get better battery life. For high Current and low Voltage requirements (like IEMs) the juice will drain faster, contrary to many misconceptions out there.


----------



## rbalcom

YungFrieza said:


> Considering buying this, would it sound good with a pair of HD-800's? The only amp I have for them at the moment is a Dragonfly v1.2, so I definitely need to upgrade. Thanks.



The Mojo has plenty of output power to drive the HD-800 headphones. I love the pairing, but "sound good" is very subjective, so your ears may not agree with mine.


----------



## cpauya (Apr 30, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> There seems to varying results. Typically I get 8-9 hours still (had my unit since launch), but I don't use the line level 3Vrms (line-out mode is _nothing more_ _than a volume preset_ that isn't remembered when the unit is powered off).
> 
> Also, it depends on the load that is on the other end. For high Voltage and low Current requirements (like a line-in to an amp) you'll actually get better battery life. For high Current and low Voltage requirements (like IEMs) the juice will drain faster, contrary to many misconceptions out there.


A few months ago I was having > 8 hours from my Mojo.  These past two months, I only get roughly 5 hours from full charge.  I've noticed this since February and I kept investigating.  I mainly use DT880-250ohms on it.  I used the Apple earpods just to test it while mobile and I only got 4 hours of use.

I used only the iPad or iPhone adapters or thru the Macbook Pro to charge it.  The Mojo is mostly charged overnight while off then used the next day.  Here's the breakdown of my observations over the last two months.

Blue < 1 hour, Green > 1 hour, Yellow > 1 hour, Red < 1 hour, Blinking red < 15 minutes.  It will last 5-6 hours when used.  Another observation is that it will last > 6 hours when turned-on without anything connected.

I already returned it to the store I brought it from for service/repair or possibly battery replacement.

I deeply miss my Mojo and look forward to using it again after a month or two.


----------



## 435279 (May 1, 2017)

I have a Mojo that was purchased about six months after they were released. It can be quite loud when charging too.

As with other units the noise is present no matter what mains charger I use.

I always charge from a powerbank, the largest one I have gives me three charges before it needs charging itself, the Mojo is completely silent when charging from a powerbank.

Do others with noisy units find a powerbank charger fixes the charging noise issue, or is it just mine?


----------



## DAM1996

I just updated my iPhone 6s to 10.3.1 and my Chord Mojo drops out constantly with an error message saying 'This accessory is not supported by this device". I know that the problem is widespread to almost all non-MFI cables and DACS. I am very worried about this move by Apple being a marketing move and not a bug... It hurts a lot as I just got my Mojo after saving for many weeks (broke college student). 

Anybody got any information on this?


----------



## 435279

DAM1996 said:


> I just updated my iPhone 6s to 10.3.1 and my Chord Mojo drops out constantly with an error message saying 'This accessory is not supported by this device". I know that the problem is widespread to almost all non-MFI cables and DACS. I am very worried about this move by Apple being a marketing move and not a bug... It hurts a lot as I just got my Mojo after saving for many weeks (broke college student).
> 
> Anybody got any information on this?



I read somewhere here that if the CCK firmware is not updated 10.3.x is works OK. Not an iPhone user myself, just passing on the info.


----------



## betula

Dear fellow Mojo owners,
Excuse me for bringing my question here, but I can't find a living Foobar2000 thread. Answers can come in PM, to avoid derailing Mojo thread.
I did set Foobar up a few times in the past, so it is not that I am unfamiliar with installing different components, and so on. Yesterday I had to do a clean OS reinstall, which means I had to set up Foobar again from scratch.
All works fine, bitperfect mode is on, DSD is working, however Mojo's power button only changes color for DSD. All the other different FLAC files and MP3s are the same color. I tried ASIO as well as WASAPI, and the result is the same. I have been playing with settings, nothing seems to change this.
What else can I do to make Mojo detect all the other bitrates as well, not just DSD and _everything else_? I never had this problem with previous Foobar installations, so I am a bit puzzled.


----------



## 435279

betula said:


> Dear fellow Mojo owners,
> Excuse me for bringing my question here, but I can't find a living Foobar2000 thread. Answers can come in PM, to avoid derailing Mojo thread.
> I did set Foobar up a few times in the past, so it is not that I am unfamiliar with installing different components, and so on. Yesterday I had to do a clean OS reinstall, which means I had to set up Foobar again from scratch.
> All works fine, bitperfect mode is on, DSD is working, however Mojo's power button only changes color for DSD. All the other different FLAC files and MP3s are the same color. I tried ASIO as well as WASAPI, and the result is the same. I have been playing with settings, nothing seems to change this.
> What else can I do to make Mojo detect all the other bitrates as well, not just DSD and _everything else_? I never had this problem with previous Foobar installations, so I am a bit puzzled.



It should be automatic, are you sure you have different bitrate files?

Try using one of the sample rate converter plug-ins to see if the bitrate seen by the Mojo changes with that.


----------



## betula

SteveOliver said:


> It should be automatic, are you sure you have different bitrate files?
> 
> Try using one of the sample rate converter plug-ins to see if the bitrate seen by the Mojo changes with that.



I have just reinstalled all components. Now it is working. Thanks!


----------



## 435279

betula said:


> I have just reinstalled all components. Now it is working. Thanks!



Glad you got it working


----------



## Rob Watts

Deftone said:


> I get a quiet whine on the last bit of trickle charge but its never interfered with the actual audio signal coming from the dac.



Yes this can happen for a few minutes just before the charge light goes out. It is the charging regulator going into low power mode, and as the regulator switches on and off it creates a tiny whine in the inductor. It is nothing to worry about; it is a small physical noise and most certainly will not impair reliability nor does it indicate a fault.


----------



## esm87

Hi guys, just thought I'd check in.

Bought the B&W P7W this weekend. Absolutley love the sound of these!

Connected to the mojo, the SQ really does sound stunning my ears! My experience with mojo is the better the quality hp/IEM you use, the more benefit you get from it.

Anybody else here use the p7w wired to mojo?

Artists such as Adele, John mayer, hendrix etc just sound amazing to my ears with this setup.

Only thing im concerned about though with my mojo now, when i upgrade to the new galaxy s8, I'll need an otg micro B to USB type C cable. 

Anyone have any help for me here? I've tried looking around on here for info but being on my mobile, im struggling with this new site layout which, in my opinion sucks...


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> Hi guys, just thought I'd check in.
> 
> Bought the B&W P7W this weekend. Absolutley love the sound of these!
> 
> ...



I suspect that any of the cables used to connect the Shanling M1 to Mojo will work.
For example https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/s...th-4-0-aptx-dsd.816385/page-167#post-13376119

Forza also make popular cables, but they have a more premium price http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98

Also check if there are any cables recommended in post #3


----------



## Andrew Montreal

DAM1996 said:


> I just updated my iPhone 6s to 10.3.1 and my Chord Mojo drops out constantly with an error message saying 'This accessory is not supported by this device". I know that the problem is widespread to almost all non-MFI cables and DACS. I am very worried about this move by Apple being a marketing move and not a bug... It hurts a lot as I just got my Mojo after saving for many weeks (broke college student).
> 
> Anybody got any information on this?


Is this for real? I guess this is an issue with all portable DAC's. Is this an issue that will be addressed in the near future? I just bought my Mojo and would be DEEPLY disappointed if I either couldn't update my phone regularly or use my Mojo.

I have been using it only with my laptop of late and there have been no issues. When I tested the Mojo in a shop, I used my iPhone 6 (10.3.1) and I was able to listen to music for over an hour with no drop-outs.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

It has been reported that a few normal "USB-C to MicroUSB" connectors do not work on the S8. I have a couple (purchased) and 1 DIY that work fine on my LG V20, but do not work on the S8.


----------



## miketlse

WayTooCrazy said:


> It has been reported that a few normal "USB-C to MicroUSB" connectors do not work on the S8. I have a couple (purchased) and 1 DIY that work fine on my LG V20, but do not work on the S8.


Do they need to be OTG cables?


----------



## Andrew Montreal (May 1, 2017)

Does the Fiio L19 work with iPhone iOS 10.3.1? Should it continue to work onward?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

miketlse said:


> Do they need to be OTG cables?


I hope someone else with an S8 can answer that for you. The S8 is my wife's phone (so I don't get allowed to touch it often. haha). I use the V20.


----------



## EGO DEATH (May 1, 2017)

@betula or anyone with Mojo stacks experience what about DAPs for the Mojo, what is your estimate of the yield in a stack with Shanling M5, iBasso DX80, Fiio X5:II?

What do you recommend if anything in the 0-500 usd bracket? I've gotten it into my head that the dx80 is the superior choice. I'm buying deaf, so only after objectively as possible superior sq. Hopefully like the Mojo of DAPS, the Pareto option if you will, like the Monk+ by V.E.


----------



## Andrew Montreal (May 1, 2017)

Okay, this gets interesting/weird and I would love to know your thoughts.

I just picked up a Fiio L19 to go from my iPhone 6 for the Mojo Chord. Listening to End Of The Day from Beck's Sea Change. I am comparing my two set-ups...

Spotify (High quality setting - only choice on laptop) on my MacBook Pro -> Chord's USB to Micro USB cable -> Mojo Chord -> Hifiman HE560's
vs.
Spotify (Extreme setting - highest of three) on iPhone 6 -> Fiio L19 (lightning to Micro USB cable) -> Mojo Chord -> Hifiman HE560's

I have very good listening skills as I am deeply involved in music production. (Some have referred to my ears as golden.) I clearly hear a difference in the two set-ups. The version with my MacBook generally has more definition. I noticed this at first in the lows and low-mids. Though when listening to a track like The Beatles' Come Together, I am more emotionally moved by the lower octaves of the iPhone signal. The same digital signal (I'm pretty sure), though coming via two different paths, are being converted by the same unit with the same headphones. Both are USB. And this isn't subtle. I go back and forth and there is clearly more detail in the laptop path. HOW ON EARTH IS THIS POSSIBLE?


----------



## howdy

EGO DEATH said:


> @betula or anyone with Mojo stacks experience what about DAPs for the Mojo, what is your estimate of the yield in a stack with Shanling M5, iBasso DX80, Fiio X5:II?
> 
> What do you recommend if anything in the 0-500 usd bracket? I've gotten it into my head that the dx80 is the superior choice. I'm buying deaf, so only after objectively as possible superior sq. Hopefully like the Mojo of DAPS, the Pareto option if you will, like the Monk+ by V.E.


I use the Shanling M1 to use with the Mojo, it works great and i can stream Tidal to it from my phone. If this is not what your looking for I would choose the FiiO X5iii over the DX80 as these around the same price and the X5iii is by far superior. I had the DX80 and never really liked it and it was strapped to a iFi DSD micro always.


----------



## betula

howdy said:


> I use the Shanling M1 to use with the Mojo, it works great and i can stream Tidal to it from my phone. If this is not what your looking for I would choose the FiiO X5iii over the DX80 as these around the same price and the X5iii is by far superior. I had the DX80 and never really liked it and it was strapped to a iFi DSD micro always.



I can basically echo howdy's post, although I am not that much into DAPs (anymore), so my knowledge is not 100% up to date in that regard. (And I also use my Mojo mainly as desktop DAC.) If I wanted to buy a DAP for Mojo, form factor would be the most important for me. Shanling M1 (or an old AK100). Beside the FiiO X5iii the X3ii could be good as well, if you don't want to spend too much (it is just a bit tricky with the coaxial cable, read about that before you purchase). I also didn't like DX80 too much. I found it too big, and bulky with sharp edges. I do not think you need a DX80-like DAP if you just want a transport for Mojo. In that rare cases when I take my Mojo out (usually on flights) I just use my phone (Moto G5) with UAPP. If someone is looking for a transport for Mojo my first suggestion would be a small Android phone (with android 5+ and UAPP) keep it in flight mode to avoid RFI noise and use it as a dedicated transport for Mojo. If you use bitperfect mode, it does not matter much, what transport you are using. Connection types make bigger difference (USB, toslink, or coax). So, my suggestion is to go with a phone, but if you really need a DAP for some reason, the M1 would be _my_ choice for Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

howdy said:


> I use the Shanling M1 to use with the Mojo, it works great and i can stream Tidal to it from my phone. If this is not what your looking for I would choose the FiiO X5iii over the DX80 as these around the same price and the X5iii is by far superior. I had the DX80 and never really liked it and it was strapped to a iFi DSD micro always.



While I like the X5iii for its features and musical sound on its own, the digital coaxial output currently 'only' allows up to 24/96 kHz playback (with 24/192 there is no sound) and DSD is converted to 88.2kHz PCM. I have hopes that FiiO will rectify this in the coming FW update but I thought it should be noted regardless.

FiiO also advertises USB audio out since day one but they haven't properly implemented it yet. For these reasons I wouldn't recommend the X5iii as a transport until the digital audio output is solid.


----------



## aangen

x RELIC x said:


> While I like the X5iii for its features and musical sound on its own, the digital coaxial output currently 'only' allows up to 24/96 kHz playback (with 24/192 there is no sound) and DSD is converted to 88.2kHz PCM. I have hopes that FiiO will rectify this in the coming FW update but I thought it should be noted regardless.
> 
> FiiO also advertises USB audio out since day one but they haven't properly implemented it yet. For these reasons I wouldn't recommend the X5iii as a transport until the digital audio output is solid.



I stopped plugging my X5iii into my Mojo. No need. Now my Mojo is my desktop amp, and lately I have been listening to loudspeakers. Odd. I have the greatest respect for the Mojo, fear not.


----------



## x RELIC x (May 2, 2017)

aangen said:


> I stopped plugging my X5iii into my Mojo. No need. Now my Mojo is my desktop amp, and lately I have been listening to loudspeakers. Odd. *I have the greatest respect for the Mojo, fear not.*



Lol, what on Earth is there to fear... I was just pointing out the current shortcomings of the X5iii's digital output. If someone finds any device that they enjoy more than the Mojo then that's what this hobby is all about, personal enjoyment. If anyone doesn't like the Mojo or any of Chord's gear then all the power to them. 

Have you tried using the Mojo to feed your speaker setup? I tried it long ago and recall liking it, but my speaker listening time is rather limited in my home, plus I typically use what's in my home theater stack when I do.


----------



## aangen (May 2, 2017)

I have listened to my system with the Mojo driving the speakers. It's as good as you'd think it would be. But right now my computer is playing through a first gen Cambridge Dacmagic (via optical) feeding a Sunfire Theater Grand 3 Prepro into a Rotel RB-1070 AMP into B&W 905n speakers in a near field configuration. (Sonic Holography enabled) The Mojo is sitting inches from the Dacmagic and it's off. I could swap out the Dacmagic in seconds but I would have to stand up. The last thing I can stand is up. (I am listening to "The Sound" and their album "Counting The Days". It sounds swell.

Update: I lied, not only could i stand up, I went up three floors to get a cable that made the swap easier. I have now taken the Dacmagic and optical out of the setup and swapped in the Mojo. It sounds better, a lot more life.
Thanks for the encouragement. I was using the Dacmagic cause it was there and it sounded fine and now maybe it's yet another DAC I'll no longer use. Sigh.

Update to update: Now I am going to have to remember to turn the Mojo WAY down next time I plug in headphones. I hope I do.


----------



## x RELIC x

aangen said:


> I have listened to my system with the Mojo driving the speakers. It's as good as you'd think it would be. But right now my computer is playing through a first gen Cambridge Dacmagic (via optical) feeding a Sunfire Theater Grand 3 Prepro into a Rotel RB-1070 AMP into B&W 905n speakers in a near field configuration. (Sonic Holography enabled) The Mojo is sitting inches from the Dacmagic and it's off. I could swap out the Dacmagic in seconds but I would have to stand up. The last thing I can stand is up. (I am listening to "The Sound" and their album "Counting The Days". It sounds swell.
> 
> Update: I lied, not only could i stand up, I went up three floors to get a cable that made the swap easier. I have now taken the Dacmagic and optical out of the setup and swapped in the Mojo. It sounds better, a lot more life.
> Thanks for the encouragement. I was using the Dacmagic cause it was there and it sounded fine and now maybe it's yet another DAC I'll no longer use. Sigh.
> ...



Was curious how the Cambridge DACmagic (100?) sounds, never heard it but have read some impressions about it, I think in the Liquid Carbon thread (could be mistaken). 

I've blasted my ears twice. I thought once would be the last, but months later doing tests and BAM! Fool me once.....


----------



## aangen

If I made you do a double blind test listening via speakers to the Mojo and The Dacmagic you would be mad I put you up to it. I doubt I could reliably pick one from the other in such a test. A percent here, a percent there. Overall I'd like to believe the Mojo would trounce it but I do not believe that is the case from listening to them both tonight.


----------



## x RELIC x

aangen said:


> If I made you do a double blind test listening via speakers to the Mojo and The Dacmagic you would be mad I put you up to it. I doubt I could reliably pick one from the other in such a test. A percent here, a percent there. Overall I'd like to believe the Mojo would trounce it but I do not believe that is the case from listening to them both tonight.



Don't think I'd be mad about anything, besides the fact that I'd be sitting down to do a double blind test (they can be tedious). On that count you're spot on! ; )

Thanks for the impression.


----------



## headfry (May 2, 2017)

listen to both over a period of time; if the Mojo doesn't reveal a
substantially better sound and musicality I'd be very surprised. A/B
 tests, as well as cursory comparisons aren't very useful - it took me days
to acclimatize and appreciate the Mojo's qualities - didn't impress me initially.

My love for the sound if this unit continues to this day - using for 8 months!


----------



## maxh22

x RELIC x said:


> Don't think I'd be mad about anything, besides the fact that I'd be sitting down to do a double blind test (they can be tedious). On that count you're spot on! ; )
> 
> Thanks for the impression.



I use to have a first gen DACMagic; I remember it having a warm sound signature and the sound was very agreeable. Two things I remember distinctly about it were that it had a hard time getting the sound of drums right and it sounded a little congested during busy passages, other than that It performed well in it's price range.


----------



## dennistdk

rumina said:


> I made a cool little project, a portable music streamer/player with a Raspberry Pi Zero W for my Chord Mojo (using RuneAudio). Stream music/radio stations, play local stored files, 20% smaller then the Poly.
> 
> Runtime is up to 6h, i have used a 128gb micro sd card for local storage.
> 
> ...



Very interesting. I'm going to give that a go as it seems very flexible and a nice alternative. 
Also like your dock - nice idea.
Don't have access to a 3D printer for the case unfortunately  Are you selling the 3d printed cases?


----------



## ShreyasMax

EGO DEATH said:


> @betula or anyone with Mojo stacks experience what about DAPs for the Mojo, what is your estimate of the yield in a stack with Shanling M5, iBasso DX80, Fiio X5:II?
> 
> What do you recommend if anything in the 0-500 usd bracket? I've gotten it into my head that the dx80 is the superior choice. I'm buying deaf, so only after objectively as possible superior sq. Hopefully like the Mojo of DAPS, the Pareto option if you will, like the Monk+ by V.E.



Hello,

I use the FiiO X3 1st Gen (a.k.a 'Classic' ) with the Mojo via coaxial; the first advantage over the 2nd gen is that any stereo 3.5mm interconnect should do the trick (I'm using the FiiO L16). 

One thing to note while stacking the Mojo is that the DAP screen should not get hindered by rubber bands, as is the case with most smartphones & touchscreen DAPs unless one uses a different stack setup. FiiO obviously has their own stacking kits (for the X3 & X1) for sale so that's a good option. If stacking isn't a hindrance, the *AK70* seems to be the DAP of choice for many Mojo users as a transport. There are even cases being made for this particular stack setup, so that's another good option.

And lastly, I have limited experience with the sound quality differences when connecting different sources to Mojo, so someone else should help out in that department.

Hope you get your DAP of choice soon.

Cheers


----------



## Ike1985

As a reviewer, one of the things I appreciate most about Mojo is it's ability to be neutral.  When you hear a live show the music is warm, it doesn't sound overly bright or insanely detailed, it's more of a flow, bouncing off the acoustics of the environment, etc.  EQ'ing just a dash of sparkle or even running Mojo as is allows me to get a pretty good idea of an item's sonic characteristics.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

Andrew Montreal said:


> Okay, this gets interesting/weird and I would love to know your thoughts.
> 
> I just picked up a Fiio L19 to go from my iPhone 6 for the Mojo Chord. Listening to End Of The Day from Beck's Sea Change. I am comparing my two set-ups...
> 
> ...



Anyone? This is such a mystery to me.


----------



## x RELIC x

Andrew Montreal said:


> Anyone? This is such a mystery to me.



I don't claim to be able to answer your question, but these posts from Mojo's designer Rob Watts may help.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-757#post-12341302

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-764#post-12346556


----------



## ceemsc

As your DAC -> Amp -> Headphone chain is identical, the only real difference is your data source ie. IPhone vs. MAC.

Is there any way to see if there is a difference in the digital source output in the config settings including eq of the host platforms & Spotify app?


----------



## Andrew Montreal

Yeah. The mobile version has an EQ, which I have disabled. The laptop version does not.

The mobile version has three choices for sample rate. It is on the highest one... extreme. As for the laptop version you can only choose between regular and high quality streaming. I have it set to high.

It's quite amazing. It must have to do with the second quote from Rob Watts where he writes:

"The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are source jitter intolerant) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception."

I guess...


----------



## ceemsc

Alternatively it could be caused by USB noise; my laptops USB ports are particularly noisy & I haven't experienced any noise from an iPhone lightning port.


----------



## Girlfrombrasil

Anyone know if Chord will be releasing a new version of the Mojo like they did w/the Hugo?


----------



## Galm

Is the Mojo still having issues with iOS?  Literally gonna sell it at this rate even though I love it.


----------



## theveterans

Galm said:


> Is the Mojo still having issues with iOS?  Literally gonna sell it at this rate even though I love it.



Just wait for Chord Poly then use Bluetooth


----------



## headfry

theveterans said:


> Just wait for Chord Poly then use Bluetooth




No issues for me (so far), latest IOS on three devices, no issues with USB 3 CCK....
some others here have expressd same. YMMV.


----------



## Deftone

Galm said:


> Is the Mojo still having issues with iOS?  Literally gonna sell it at this rate even though I love it.



Dont buy a Oppo HA2 then either or many other dac/amp combos, the problem persists there too.


----------



## Deftone

Girlfrombrasil said:


> Anyone know if Chord will be releasing a new version of the Mojo like they did w/the Hugo?


I think its way too soon, OG Mojo is going to be around for a good few more years yet.


----------



## EGO DEATH (May 4, 2017)

Just saw the poly, looks like Chord is doing great work. (yea I'm new to this scene.)

Kudos @theveterans ❤


----------



## Ike1985

Galm said:


> Is the Mojo still having issues with iOS?  Literally gonna sell it at this rate even though I love it.



Much happier with the android mobile experience than iphone.  There is nothing I can't do now, so much more capabilities especially from an audiophile perspective.  Don't miss jail.  I'd get rid of my iPhone b4 mojo, to each their own though.


----------



## paulgc

Listened to Tidal from an iPad Pro for 2 hours straight using the Apple CCK to Chord Mojo with the Chord Mojo Extender. No drop out issues with iOS latest Beta. Did I just luck out?


----------



## Francisk

Ike1985 said:


> Much happier with the android mobile experience than iphone.  There is nothing I can't do now, so much more capabilities especially from an audiophile perspective.  Don't miss jail.  I'd get rid of my iPhone b4 mojo, to each their own though.


Just curious if you can stream your Spotify from your Android phone to your Mojo, since you mentioned there's nothing that your Android phone can't do.


----------



## triodesteve

Andrew Montreal said:


> Anyone? This is such a mystery to me.


Its pretty simple. Your computer is making a lot more noise than the iPad. The iPad is solid state everything and very simple. The iOs is simple. The Mac has to do lots more and is more complicated....
Try listening to both with either a signal isolator or using battery on the 5v leg of the usb and be prepared to be amazed even more


----------



## x RELIC x

Francisk said:


> Just curious if you can stream your Spotify from your Android phone to your Mojo, since you mentioned there's nothing that your Android phone can't do.



Well, you can't stream anything to the Mojo as it requires a wired connection. To look at it from a basic standpoint, the app is installed on the phone and the phone decodes the music to a PCM bitstream. The PCM bitstream is what is sent to the DAC, not the compressed music format from Spotify. So, if the Android phone that is running Spotify has USB audio output capabilities then the music can be sent to the Mojo.


----------



## Francisk

x RELIC x said:


> Well, you can't stream anything to the Mojo as it requires a wired connection. To look at it from a basic standpoint, the app is installed on the phone and the phone decodes the music to a PCM bitstream. The PCM bitstream is what is sent to the DAC, not the compressed music format from Spotify. So, if the Android phone that is running Spotify has USB audio output capabilities then the music can be sent to the Mojo.


As much as I love the Samsung S7 Edge but that's the 1 thing that it cannot do, playback Spotify through my Mojo which I can do on my iPhone and iPad via CCK. I hope Android will fix this annoyance soon.


----------



## Galm

theveterans said:


> Just wait for Chord Poly then use Bluetooth


Lol I need it to be portable in my pocket.  I'm not paying twice as much to fix it and make it larger.


Deftone said:


> Dont buy a Oppo HA2 then either or many other dac/amp combos, the problem persists there too.


Already had one, I like Mojo a lot more unfortunately.


Ike1985 said:


> Much happier with the android mobile experience than iphone.  There is nothing I can't do now, so much more capabilities especially from an audiophile perspective.  Don't miss jail.  I'd get rid of my iPhone b4 mojo, to each their own though.


Out of my hands, unfortunately I need to stay on iOS for at least another year.


----------



## x RELIC x

Francisk said:


> As much as I love the Samsung S7 Edge but that's the 1 thing that it cannot do, playback Spotify through my Mojo which I can do on my iPhone and iPad via CCK. I hope Android will fix this annoyance soon.



Oh, now I see where your coming from *I'm wearing a sheepish face*


----------



## Ike1985 (May 5, 2017)

Francisk said:


> As much as I love the Samsung S7 Edge but that's the 1 thing that it cannot do, playback Spotify through my Mojo which I can do on my iPhone and iPad via CCK. I hope Android will fix this annoyance soon.



I don't use spotify, I use bandcamp.  I don't understand why you cant run spotty through mojo via USB on Android.  I can run everything I care to run: YouTube, UAPP, bandcamp, etc.  In Android I can purchase flac albums, download them directly to my device, extract the zip, relocate them to my music folder and play them and bitperfect through UAPP.  I can download and play anything on media on the internet and actually have possession of the file.  It seems some people are getting spoitify to work on android with external dacs via usb, not sure why spotify doesn't make their software place nicer with external dacs.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I just tried Spotify through my LG V20 into the Mojo. Works, no issues. I don't seem to have an issue playing anything through the Mojo via my V20. I wonder if you (@Francisk) could be running something like Onkyo HF player or something that is using it's USB driver and locking the USB audio out for other apps (it can do that if launched and running in the background).


----------



## Francisk (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies Ike1985 and WayTooCrazy. UAPP and Poweramp are both working fine from my S7 Edge (Exynos version) connected to Mojo but Spotify refuse to playback through Mojo. I actually migrated from iPhone to S7 Edge (Exynos version) thinking that I will be able to playback all my audio apps through my Mojo but unfortunately not. I've tried every possible settings including killing all apps before using Spotify but no go. I don't know if I've missed out anything. I mostly use my phone for 320kBps Mp3 files and leave all the heavier flac or dsd files to my Cayin N3 DAP with a 256Gb microSD card.


----------



## Andrew Montreal (May 5, 2017)

triodesteve said:


> Its pretty simple. Your computer is making a lot more noise than the iPad. The iPad is solid state everything and very simple. The iOs is simple. The Mac has to do lots more and is more complicated....
> Try listening to both with either a signal isolator or using battery on the 5v leg of the usb and be prepared to be amazed even more



But it's the other way around. I'm getting a clearer image with the laptop. It's with the iPhone that the image is less defined.

Perhaps is it because I'm using the L19 with the iPhone and the laptop requires no lightning chip in between itself and the Mojo?

Might I be better off without the L19 and simply getting the approved Apple CCK to go into the USB that came with the Mojo?


----------



## maxh22 (May 5, 2017)

Francisk said:


> Thanks for the replies Ike1985 and WayTooCrazy. UAPP and Poweramp are both working fine from my S7 Edge (Exynos version) connected to Mojo but Spotify refuse to playback through Mojo. I actually migrated from iPhone to S7 Edge (Exynos version) thinking that I will be able to playback all my audio apps through my Mojo but unfortunately not. I've tried every possible settings but no go. I don't know if I've missed out anything. I mostly use my phone for 320kBps Mp3 files and leave all the heavier flac or dsd files to my Cayin N3 DAP with a 256Gb microSD card.



Try uninstalling UAPP then run Spotify. UAPP sets itself as the default music player when my Mojo is connected, this makes other apps like Spotify and Tidal unable to pass the signal to Mojo. Uninstalling that is one way to get Spotify to work.


----------



## Francisk

maxh22 said:


> Try uninstalling UAPP then run Spotify. UAPP sets itself as fhe default music player when my Mojo is connected, uninstalling that is one way to get Spotify to work.


Thanks for the tips maxh22, I'll try uninstalling UAPP and see if that works.


----------



## harpo1

Francisk said:


> Thanks for the tips maxh22, I'll try uninstalling UAPP and see if that works.


You don't have to uninstall it.  Just go into the settings and deselect Use USB DAC when you want to use spotify or Tidal.


----------



## Francisk (May 5, 2017)

harpo1 said:


> You don't have to uninstall it.  Just go into the settings and deselect Use USB DAC when you want to use spotify or Tidal.


Thanks to you, maxh22 and WayTooCrazy for helping me solve the Android Spotify issue with my Mojo. Problem completely solved by just deselecting "Use USB DAC" and "Bit Perfect (USB audio)" in the UAPP settings. The issue is with UAPP locking the audio driver and not an Android issue as WayTooCarzy pointed out. Now I'm a happy Android user and no regrets for leaving my iPhone.


----------



## Wilderbeast

Galm said:


> Is the Mojo still having issues with iOS?  Literally gonna sell it at this rate even though I love it.



Yes, and also considering selling. Also contemplating buying a Samsung instead but I'm so used to iPhones after lazily sticking with Apple for years. Transitioning to a new OS is not something I want to spend time on. 

I've been content with the iPhone/Mojo combo for so long that I haven't logged into head-fi for months. I only came back to see if anyone else was having the same problem.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Francisk said:


> Just curious if you can stream your Spotify from your Android phone to your Mojo, since you mentioned there's nothing that your Android phone can't do.



Well, if you use something like the Hidizs AP60, Cayin N3 or something similar... you can stream via AptX and BT 4.0 from your Android phone to the Mojo.


----------



## canali (May 5, 2017)

so on the apple 10.3 update being incompatible with the mojo
 (and other devices it seems per the article below)
is there any resolution, aside from awaiting the next release, for those of use who did the upgrade?
 my ipod touch is not workiing with it anymore, as well...back to using nexus with mojo.
any eta on a fix or new ios update in the works by apple?


*Apple iOS update prevents DACs working with your iPhone*
https://www.whathifi.com/news/apple-ios-update-prevents-dacs-working-your-iphone


----------



## ReigninBeard

I got tired of waiting for apple to fix it, so ordered an AP60 to act as a transport. Missed listening through the Mojo so much.


----------



## Francisk (May 5, 2017)

WayTooCrazy said:


> Well, if you use something like the Hidizs AP60, Cayin N3 or something similar... you can stream via AptX and BT 4.0 from your Android phone to the Mojo.


Yes, that's the reason why I purchased the Cayin N3 when my S7 Edge (Exynos) couldn't do Spotify with Mojo...but now it's a different story after you guys helped me solve the UAPP hogging the USB Audio driver issue. I was basically streaming S7 Edge Spotify via Bluetooth to the N3 before I solved the USB Audio driver issue.

All in all, migrating to Samsung S7 Edge (Exynos) is the best thing that happened to me. Apple is so unpredictable with every iOS update. you always have to pray when you update the firmware...then again, praying doesn't work either because Apple is always acting God with their users...they don't give a damn about their users. Some of my iDevices work with Mojo while some don't. I've had enough of their attitude.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Francisk said:


> All in all, migrating to Samsung S7 Edge (Exynos) is the best thing that happened to me. Apple is so unpredictable with every iOS update. you always have to pray when you update the firmware...then again, praying doesn't work either because Apple is always acting God with their users...they don't give a damn about their users. Some of my iDevices work with Mojo while some don't. I've had enough of their attitude.



O/T: Even if this is true or not, it is interesting and almost logical on Apple's part (in keeping with their business model).


----------



## EGO DEATH

Possible to replace mojo battery?


----------



## 435279

EGO DEATH said:


> Possible to replace mojo battery?



Contact your Chord dealer.


----------



## Francisk

WayTooCrazy said:


> O/T: Even if this is true or not, it is interesting and almost logical on Apple's part (in keeping with their business model).



@WayTooCrazy, thanks for the info. That's the reason why I gave up on the new iPhone :-D


----------



## miketlse (May 6, 2017)

EGO DEATH said:


> Possible to replace mojo battery?



@SteveOliver is correct that the first step is to contact your dealer.

The Mojo battery is connected internally using a cable and plug, so anyone confident with simple DIY can unscrew the back of the case, and replace the battery quickly. This also means that in theory a dealer can replace a battery quickly, but not all will offer that service.

The alternative is to use the Chord RMA process which is dealer>distributor>Chord Electronics.

@Mojo ideas has also posted that owners who do not have a 'traditional' dealer (eg bought via Amazon) .....'should pack the unit carefully along with written note with [their] full name email and address and a description of the fault and [Chord] will check it out and fix it.' Note that is the last resort - if the normal RMA process cannot be followed.

Including the full details is important, because there have been occasions where the courier delivers a Mojo to Chord, with no details explaining who the owner was, or the problem that the owner was experiencing with their Mojo.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## canali (May 6, 2017)

ReigninBeard said:


> I got tired of waiting for apple to fix it, so ordered an AP60 to act as a transport. Missed listening through the Mojo so much.



yeah i'm thinking of just replacing my ifi micro idsd with the mojo for desktop use and finding a better dap...
  (with my powered speakers/cans/iems...in a yr from now i'll p/u a used hugo 2)

*question please for those very familiar with quality daps and also the mojo*:
what would equal or better mojo's sound and also offer wifi
(as i stream tidal often) and offer great bang for the buck and is very user friendly?
...the new ibasso dx200 or other?...
the thought of not having to carry around a brick is also appealing.
suggestions welcomed.


----------



## GreenBow

ReigninBeard said:


> I got tired of waiting for apple to fix it, so ordered an AP60 to act as a transport. Missed listening through the Mojo so much.



Agreed. I was without Mojo for a while and it was not the same. Once new Mojo arrived, all was well.

I wouldn't buy any Apple music product myself, since I hate iTunes. (Hate being the polite expression. Lots of the strongest expletives otherwise.) However that aside it's got to be a good move to buy a cheap transport. ...I use Mojo at desktop but I want a transport.

I worry the same about Windows 10. I reverted back to 7 after the trial period, because of issues, (not with Mojo). However some users did report Mojo not being detected after a Win 10 update.

What a mess. Why can't we have a normal OS? 

PS The Head-Fi website is still a mess. I am logged in, but I had to log in again to post. Plus 'go to last read post' was not available on this thread.


----------



## karmazynowy

canali said:


> yeah i'm thinking of just replacing my ifi micro idsd with the mojo for desktop use and finding a better dap...
> (with my powered speakers/cans/iems...in a yr from now i'll p/u a used hugo 2)
> 
> *question please for those very familiar with quality daps and also the mojo*:
> ...



Try AK300.


----------



## Ike1985

WayTooCrazy said:


> O/T: Even if this is true or not, it is interesting and almost logical on Apple's part (in keeping with their business model).






Francisk said:


> @WayTooCrazy, thanks for the info. That's the reason why I gave up on the new iPhone :-D



Yep, done with Apple: the walled garden (which now extends to hardware) and Samsung and Xiaomi have surpassed them in hardware quality so no reason to consider them for me.


----------



## ecmfidelity

Ike1985 said:


> Yep, done with Apple: the walled garden (which now extends to hardware) and Samsung and Xiaomi have surpassed them in hardware quality so no reason to consider them for me.


Hehe, I've been there - and went back again  But good luck!


----------



## EGO DEATH (May 6, 2017)

Thanks. Is it non advisable to purchase a 1 year old used mojo? How do they hold up? Can't purchase through pp as I'm abroad, so options are limited unfortunately.



miketlse said:


> @SteveOliver is correct that the first step is to contact your dealer.
> 
> The Mojo battery is connected internally using a cable and plug, so anyone confident with simple DIY can unscrew the back of the case, and replace the battery quickly. This also means that in theory a dealer can replace a battery quickly, but not all will offer that service.
> 
> ...


----------



## canali (May 6, 2017)

thanks guys for your imput..

per a comparative review below with a mojo against an AK380 i just might await an apple update and keep the mojo/ipod brick...seems my backup dragonfly red might work w iPod touch.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/o...r-ak320-vs-a-transport-and-chord-mojo.807992/

_GKZZ:
I have both mojo and AK380. My set up are:
A) I pod+Chord Mojo
B) AK380 copper + AMP.
Ear phones: Vision Ears 6xcontrol + Effect Audio Mars wire.

The difference is only about 10% in favor of the AK380, though the price is about 4x of that of IPOD and MOJO.
AK 380 has more ability to dissect complex passages so that the minute details stands out more and more definate, the base is also more pleasing with the 380 too. E.g. Try listening to La Isla Bonita and you will see. All the fine details comes out a touch more definite and clearer, especially when there are so many intruments in the background, all revolving and surrounding your ears. 
However, the difference is not night and day, but is there.
If budget allows, get AK380+AMP, otherwise, the MOJO is a fantastic bargain for  turning your phone into an amazing  instrument. _


----------



## rodel808

canali said:


> yeah i'm thinking of just replacing my ifi micro idsd with the mojo for desktop use and finding a better dap...
> (with my powered speakers/cans/iems...in a yr from now i'll p/u a used hugo 2)
> 
> *question please for those very familiar with quality daps and also the mojo*:
> ...



I agree with karmazynowy. Try the ak300. I have both ak300 and mojo and they sound very similar to my ears.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

Strange... everyone seems to be having problems with Mojo and the iOS 10.3 but I have them running together via a Fiio L19. Occasional drop-out but most days there are none.


----------



## raelamb (May 6, 2017)

Feel fortunate not to have updated to 10.3X but I'm curious about something I haven't seen mentioned yet. I have an Ipod Touch that I use with Mojo. I have zero interest in combining my iphone with music. Of those of you having issues is anybody using an ipod touch?  Is the problem limited only to the iPhone?


----------



## canali (May 7, 2017)

raelamb said:


> Feel fortunate not to have updated to 10.3X but I'm curious about something I haven't seen mentioned yet. I have an Ipod Touch that I use with Mojo. I have zero interest in combining my iphone with music. Of those of you having issues is anybody using an ipod touch?  Is the problem limited only to the iPhone?



yes  i am having issues: using a mojo and ipod touch 6.
and it's all messed up now after i upgraded to 10.3.1.
so don't do it.


----------



## venton

raelamb said:


> Feel fortunate not to have updated to 10.3X but I'm curious about something I haven't seen mentioned yet. I have an Ipod Touch that I use with Mojo. I have zero interest in combining my iphone with music. Of those of you having issues is anybody using an ipod touch?  Is the problem limited only to the iPhone?


I am having no issues with ipod touch 10.3.1 with dropouts using official cck.


----------



## twiceboss

karmazynowy said:


> Im using Mojo as a DAC to feed my Stax system (SRM 323S + Lambda Nova Signature & PRO), and this is by far the best source i have try. Great synergy, better than Marantz HD-DAC1, Audiolab M-DAC, Hegel HD11 and few others... Very rich and realistic sound.


I recalled that you have marantz dac1, hows that compare to mojo? im planning to upgrade my mojo to something better but below $1000 used. I usually use hd800SDR for my daily driver


----------



## miketlse

twiceboss said:


> I recalled that you have marantz dac1, hows that compare to mojo? im planning to upgrade my mojo to something better but below $1000 used. I usually use hd800SDR for my daily driver


If you only need a desktop solution, and no headphone out, then a used 2qute would give you improved sound quality.


----------



## twiceboss

miketlse said:


> If you only need a desktop solution, and no headphone out, then a used 2qute would give you improved sound quality.


what about amp? do i need another amp for 2qute?


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

I need to know one thing as I don't want to destroy my mojo: when I turn the unit on in 3V line level mode (I also use it as a desktop dac connected to an integrated amp), can I then control the volume from the mojo itself just like its normal use with headphones? What I didn't get, if once the unit is in line level output the volume should not be touched at all.


----------



## miketlse

Nosce Te Ipsum said:


> I need to know one thing as I don't want to destroy my mojo: when I turn the unit on in 3V line level mode (I also use it as a desktop dac connected to an integrated amp), can I then control the volume from the mojo itself just like its normal use with headphones? What I didn't get, if once the unit is in line level output the volume should not be touched at all.



Line level mode is just a short cut to a 3V output signal.

1 - If you do not touch the volume balls, then the 3V output *will not be remembered* next time you switch on the Mojo, so you will have to select Line level again.
2 - If instead you do touch the volume balls, you can adjust the voltage in just the same manner as when using headphones, however Mojo *will remember this output* level when you next switch Mojo on. This will cause no problem to Mojo, but could blow a pair of sensitive iems, or your hearing - so always remember to reduce the volume to a low level before you switch your Mojo off.


----------



## miketlse

twiceboss said:


> what about amp? do i need another amp for 2qute?


2Qute has fixed 3V output, so you cannot adjust the volume/voltage.
2Qute was originally designed to be connected to either a preamp or a headphone amp. It gets excellent reviews on Head-Fi (and the Naim forum), so could be an option for you if you only need a desktop solution (but you will need an amp of some sort).
2Qute cannot replace Mojo for mobile use cases, because it does need a power supply.
There is a 2Qute thread on Head-Fi.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum (May 7, 2017)

miketlse said:


> Line level mode is just a short cut to a 3V output signal.
> 
> 1 - If you do not touch the volume balls, then the 3V output *will not be remembered* next time you switch on the Mojo, so you will have to select Line level again.
> 2 - If instead you do touch the volume balls, you can adjust the voltage in just the same manner as when using headphones, however Mojo *will remember this output* level when you next switch Mojo on. This will cause no problem to Mojo, but could blow a pair of sensitive iems, or your hearing - so always remember to reduce the volume to a low level before you switch your Mojo off.


Thanks for your reply.
So far I've always used the volume balls when in 3V output, sometimes above, sometimes below the fixed 3V output (is this wrong to do?). I've read somewhere that controlling the volume directly from the mojo is much better - quality wise - than any digital volume control (I use JRiver with disabled volume in this case).

Now, should one *never* go above the fixed 3V purplish color output when using it as a desktop dac connected to an integrated amp? I'm a bit ignorant about voltages and stuff (also related to amps..)...


----------



## Mython

Hi everyone, I hope you are all well.

I just wanted to say it has come to my attention that post #3 has had its formatting (specifically all the *nested* spoilers) destroyed by the forum changover.

Those of you who know how much work has gone into that post, incrementally, during the past 2 years, will understand that I am mightily cheesed-off about this, but there seems little I can do about it, if the forum software won't properly support nesting.

I am currently considering my options, but extracting all the nested content into a long list will make such an enormous amount of information vastly more-cluttered.

In any case, all the best to you all (and I hope those of you with iDevices get a fix for Apple's latest breakage of CCK functionality).


----------



## miketlse

Nosce Te Ipsum said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> So far I've always used the volume balls in 3V output, sometimes above, sometimes below the fixed 3V output. I've read somewhere that controlling the volume directly from the mojo is much better - quality wise - than any digital volume control (I use JRiver with disabled volume in this case).
> 
> Now, should one *never* go above the fixed 3V purplish color output when using it connected to an integrated amp? I'm a bit ignorant about voltages and stuff (also related to amps..)...



It all depends on the amplifier.
The standard was defined as 2V in the days when CDs were first produced (3V and then four presses of the -ve ball will get you to 1.9V, which is close enough), but some amplifiers are happy with 5V.
You need to read the user manual for your amp, and see if the max input voltage is mentioned.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum (May 7, 2017)

miketlse said:


> It all depends on the amplifier.
> The standard was defined as 2V in the days when CDs were first produced (3V and then four presses of the -ve ball will get you to 1.9V, which is close enough), but some amplifiers are happy with 5V.
> You need to read the user manual for your amp, and see if the max input voltage is mentioned.


My amp is a NAD C326BEE..i'll investigate it  Thanks again for your help! (I've edited the previous post a bit meanwhile)


----------



## miketlse

Mython said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you are all well.
> 
> I just wanted to say it has come to my attention that post #3 has had its formatting (specifically all the *nested* spoilers) destroyed by the forum changover.
> 
> ...



Welcome back @Mython .
One option for you would be a wiki style, with the welcome page containing the main contents list, and then a child page for each main topic section.

I had been thinking that some sections of post #3 that were very useful 18 months ago (cables etc), may get less visits in future now that the cable pack exists, and Poly will soon make cables a thing of the past for some users.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum (May 7, 2017)

Here https://nadelectronics.com/product/c-326-stereo-integrated-amplifier/ it says under the "Line level input, Pre-out" tab, *2V in 2V out. *Does that mean that *I have* to set mojo line level to 1.9V (4 clicks vol. down from the 3V output)? What could happen if I keep it at 3V even if the amp specs says 2V?

The manual says:
Maximum input signal >8 Vrms (ref. 0.1 THD)

I'm confused on which is the correct thing I need to know.


----------



## miketlse

Nosce Te Ipsum said:


> Here https://nadelectronics.com/product/c-326-stereo-integrated-amplifier/ it says under the "Line level input, Pre-out" tab, *2V in 2V out. *Does that mean that *I have* to set mojo line level to 1.9V (4 clicks vol. down from the 3V output)? What could happen if I keep it at 3V even if the amp specs says 2V?



There have been posts about this in the past, which would have been easy to find a couple of weeks ago, with the old Head-Fi search this thread option.
From memory, you would have no problem during quiet music passages, but would risk 'clipping' during loud passages, leading to audible distortion.
My arcam amp can handle 2.5V so usually I select 3V then 2 of the -ve button, but occasionally I forget to reduce the voltage, without any problems, but I am not playing my music very loud.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum (May 7, 2017)

miketlse said:


> There have been posts about this in the past, which would have been easy to find a couple of weeks ago, with the old Head-Fi search this thread option.
> From memory, you would have no problem during quiet music passages, but would risk 'clipping' during loud passages, leading to audible distortion.
> My arcam amp can handle 2.5V so usually I select 3V then 2 of the -ve button, but occasionally I forget to reduce the voltage, without any problems, but I am not playing my music very loud.


I edited the post and added this

The manual says: Maximum input signal >8 Vrms (ref. 0.1 THD)

What do you think? Don't know which is the correct one...


----------



## miketlse

Nosce Te Ipsum said:


> I edited the post and added this
> 
> The manual says: Maximum input signal >8 Vrms (ref. 0.1 THD)
> 
> What do you think? Don't know which is the correct one...


the manual is probably saying that the design spec is 2V for the minimum distortion, but the amp can cope with 8V but with x% of distortion (eg clipping and harmonics).
It probably means that 8V will not destroy your amp, but maybe your listening pleasure.

So probably some trial and error is needed;
Start at 2V, and then gradually try with one press less of the -ve ball, and see if your music sounds ok.
I am being cautious, because I do not want you to wreck your amp, but you may be able to use 3V without too much difficulty.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

miketlse said:


> the manual is probably saying that the design spec is 2V for the minimum distortion, but the amp can cope with 8V but with x% of distortion (eg clipping and harmonics).
> It probably means that 8V will not destroy your amp, but maybe your listening pleasure.
> 
> So probably some trial and error is needed;
> ...


Ok, I'll follow your advices... thanks much!


----------



## maxh22

canali said:


> thanks guys for your imput..
> 
> per a comparative review below with a mojo against an AK380 i just might await an apple update and keep the mojo/ipod brick...seems my backup dragonfly red might work w iPod touch.
> 
> ...



Mojo anywhere close to it's highest level of source refinement will outperform the AK380 IMO. With a Mojo attached to just an ipod I could see why he prefer's the AK380. He should redo the comparison once Poly is out!


----------



## canali (May 7, 2017)

maxh22 said:


> Mojo anywhere close to it's highest level of source refinement will outperform the AK380 IMO. With a Mojo attached to just an ipod I could see why he prefer's the AK380. He should redo the comparison once Poly is out!



maybe i'm misreading, but how will the sound on the mojo/poly be any different if the mojo is still the dac?
the ipod only stores the files and feeds them over, so if i'm correct it has no effect on the SQ that the mojo brings to the table.


----------



## miketlse

canali said:


> maybe i'm misreading, but how will the sound on the mojo/poly be any different if the mojo is still the dac....ipod only stores the files and feeds them over, right?



One factor is that an ipod (or other dap/phone/transport) connected by cable to the mojo, allows the opportunity for the cable to act as an aerial for RFI). The poly plugged into the mojo, removes the cable/RFI from the equation.


----------



## maxh22

canali said:


> maybe i'm misreading, but how will the sound on the mojo/poly be any different if the mojo is still the dac?
> the ipod only stores the files and feeds them over, so if i'm correct it has no effect on the SQ that the mojo brings to the table.



@Em2016 Use's a urendu/lps-1 and curious cable with his Mojo, he can attest to the improvement an excellent source can make to Mojo. The difference between it, and say, an iPod touch connected to Mojo is quite startling; It's nearly night and day when It comes to extracting the finest of details from a recording and presenting them in a musical and non fatiguing way.

You don't even have to spend that much to bring Mojo to a higher level, just adding a Regen after the iPod touch will elevate it's performance and make it much more enjoyable.


----------



## canali (May 7, 2017)

maxh22 said:


> @Em2016 Use's a urendu/lps-1 and curious cable with his Mojo, he can attest to the improvement an excellent source can make to Mojo. The difference between it, and say, an iPod touch connected to Mojo is quite startling; It's nearly night and day when It comes to extracting the finest of details from a recording and presenting them in a musical and non fatiguing way.
> 
> You don't even have to spend that much to bring Mojo to a higher level, just adding a Regen after the iPod touch will elevate it's performance and make it much more enjoyable.



hey guys  i'm talking about using the mojo/pod touch vs ak380 in transport/portable mode.
not a fair comparison once you add in a MR, Roon 1.3 and uptone ultracaps lps1 as that config is for stationary usage.
FYI i have that setup, too, for desktop, but am instead using my iFi micro iDSD in lieu of the mojo (i enjoy
the 3D and xBass settings of the micro iDSD...haven't tried the mojo yet).

Em2016 and i are still awaiting to hear from those who already have the MR and LPS1 and who've just bought the newly released *uptone iso regen*: will it make any diff or not in the SQ (talking about a simple chain).
we hear iFi is coming out with something similar.


----------



## Hooster

Nosce Te Ipsum said:


> I edited the post and added this
> 
> The manual says: Maximum input signal >8 Vrms (ref. 0.1 THD)
> 
> What do you think? Don't know which is the correct one...



Your amplifier will have no problems with the 3V signal. I would not worry about it for one second.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

Hooster said:


> Your amplifier will have no problems with the 3V signal. I would not worry about it for one second.


Thanks, I guess it's ok too...


----------



## flyte3333

maxh22 said:


> @Em2016 Use's a urendu/lps-1 and curious cable with his Mojo, he can attest to the improvement an excellent source can make to Mojo. The difference between it, and say, an iPod touch connected to Mojo is quite startling; It's nearly night and day when It comes to extracting the finest of details from a recording and presenting them in a musical and non fatiguing way.
> 
> You don't even have to spend that much to bring Mojo to a higher level, just adding a Regen after the iPod touch will elevate it's performance and make it much more enjoyable.



Yep the quality of source makes a huge difference to any Dac - even some (not all) Dave owners that I know think the microRendu + LPS-1 is a better source than a directly USB connected computer.

But in this case though @canali already knows this too though with his mRendu and LPS-1 setup !  So we're all on the same page ! 

I reckon alot of USB sources would benefit from a REGEN type device right before the Dac USB input and probably even more with the ISO REGEN because it's got the best signal integrity John Swenson has ever measured - we'll find out from the field reports in a few weeks but my experience with all the advice John has given me in forums and privately via PM, is that he always delivers the goods. I reckon it will be a home run but we'll all see field reports soon enough.

As for the Poly, the great thing is that it's electrically disconnected from the computer - all wireless. The downside though is how do you isolate the Wi-Fi transmitter/receiver. This is the same explanation Jesus from Sonore gave me as to why they prefer ethernet vs Wi-Fi. People are even finding that ethernet's isolation transformer isn't 'enough' and finding great results with optical isolation of the ethernet connection. So some bad stuff is still jumping the moat with ethernet's transformer isolation. So as they say, there's no such thing as a free lunch . I haven't gone down that path of optical isolation by the way. I wouldn't be surprised if the next microRendu has optical isolation at it's ethernet port, give how many people are really finding improvements with this approach.

But I have no doubt Rob and the team have done a great job with the Poly with regards to the WiFi's EMI/RFI and other stuff that may affect the Dac's performance. Rob filters the heck out of RFI. They have complete control of the design and optimising everything. My home WiFi isn't that reliable and I have ethernet throughout so the Poly probably isn't for me though.

Hey @canali for portable use (i.e. not much to carry around) I reckon the iFi iPurifier2 (with microUSB output) and a Curious USB REGEN link would be nice with the iPod Touch. The iPurifier2 would be powered by the iPod. I rate the REGEN better than the iPurifier2 but of course the REGEN needs external power - so not very portable. But the iPurifier2 does improve things, even if not as much as the REGEN.

Cheers gents


----------



## flyte3333

miketlse said:


> the manual is probably saying that the design spec is 2V for the minimum distortion, but the amp can cope with 8V but with x% of distortion (eg clipping and harmonics).
> It probably means that 8V will not destroy your amp, but maybe your listening pleasure.



I agree with this but the best thing is to ask the manufacturer.

I emailed PrimaLuna when I got my Mojo for my Dialogue Premium HP Integrated) and they said 3Vrms was a little on the high side even though no damage would occur and recommended to go lower if possible, so I went down to 2Vrms - 4 clicks down from the pre-set output mode of the Mojo.

If they don't reply to you I would recommend 2Vrms based on what miketlse said also.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

Em2016 said:


> I agree with this but the best thing is to ask the manufacturer.
> 
> I emailed PrimaLuna when I got my Mojo for my Dialogue Premium HP Integrated) and they said 3Vrms was a little on the high side even though no damage would occur and recommended to go lower if possible, so I went down to 2Vrms - 4 clicks down from the pre-set output mode of the Mojo.
> 
> If they don't reply to you I would recommend 2Vrms based on what miketlse said also.


Thanks for the information, I'll keep it 2V (1.9V) from now on, the volume is just perfect with a little adjustement from the amp knob and the clarity and overall musicality of this little thing amazes me every time...


----------



## AviP

Can I use this adapter to plug a regular coax cable into the Mojo?


----------



## 435279

AviP said:


> Can I use this adapter to plug a regular coax cable into the Mojo?



If your regular coax cable has an RCA connector then yes, it should work fine.


----------



## Provisus

Hereby a suggestion for people looking for a case and want something different for their Mojo:

I have contacted an artisan (Bones artisan) on Etsy if she could make me a case. I gave her the dimensions of the Mojo and creative freedom. She made something very special:


----------



## flyte3333

Nosce Te Ipsum said:


> Thanks for the information, I'll keep it 2V (1.9V) from now on, the volume is just perfect with a little adjustement from the amp knob and the clarity and overall musicality of this little thing amazes me every time...



It really does punch way above it's weight doesn't it.

I don't think there's any doubt the Mojo is going into the sub USD500 HiFi Hall of Fame 

I would even put it in the sub USD1000 HiFi Hall of Fame !


----------



## Andrew Montreal (May 8, 2017)

Extraordinary sound for that price. Though I spend most of my days in the studio creating music, now that I have the Mojo I find myself coming home and wanting to listen to more music!


----------



## maxh22

Provisus said:


> Hereby a suggestion for people looking for a case and want something different for their Mojo:
> 
> I have contacted an artisan (Bones artisan) on Etsy if she could make me a case. I gave her the dimensions of the Mojo and creative freedom. She made something very special:



Looks unique for sure! Could you post some more picturesof it at different angles?


----------



## Provisus (May 8, 2017)

maxh22 said:


> Looks unique for sure! Could you post some more picturesof it at different angles?



Hereby a few extra pictures!


----------



## rbalcom

AviP said:


> Can I use this adapter to plug a regular coax cable into the Mojo?



Yes


----------



## Pottsy2

Bit late to the party, but just got a Mojo...

Compared to my Ibasso DX90, through Westone 4R's, it sounds just a little nicer. Not earth shattering by any means, but just a touch more detail or clarity.

However...

I thought this had an amp that would "drive any headphones". Using my Fidelio X1's, it sounds thin and muddled. No deep bass, poor detail, poor treble, blah blah. And yes, I know, X1's are budget headphones. BUT, set the mojo to line-out, and connect my Meier Audio Quickstep amp, and, well, the X1s are astonishing. I just can't stop listening. Deep bass has reappeared, treble exploding in minute detail - and so on.

My point seems to be that the mojo is not the be-all-and-end-all. Or, my X1's really need a decent amp. Either way, the advice on the first page of this thread is a bit out:



> Meir Audio quickstep: This amp did not alter the sound but to me there is no point in pairing it with quickstep as Mojo alone offers far more volume than paired with quickstep.


----------



## Galm

Huuu, after talking with Apple support they aren't very forthcoming.  

Leave feedback saying it's a problem here on iOS 10.3: https://www.apple.com/feedback/


----------



## maxh22

Galm said:


> Huuu, after talking with Apple support they aren't very forthcoming.
> 
> Leave feedback saying it's a problem here on iOS 10.3: https://www.apple.com/feedback/



Even though the problem doesn't personally affect me(Since I'm running a slightly older version), I have submitted feedback for the behalf of others in hopes that apple gets enough complaints to actually fix this problem.


----------



## Galm

maxh22 said:


> Even though the problem doesn't personally affect me(Since I'm running a slightly older version), I have submitted feedback for the behalf of others in hopes that apple gets enough complaints to actually fix this problem.


Thanks a lot! 

Yeah the problem is really annoying me.


----------



## twiceboss

do anyone tried mojo with xduoo? it sounds warm in a good way. Listening with HD800SDR right now


----------



## ejong7

Pottsy2 said:


> Bit late to the party, but just got a Mojo...
> 
> Compared to my Ibasso DX90, through Westone 4R's, it sounds just a little nicer. Not earth shattering by any means, but just a touch more detail or clarity.
> 
> ...


Something I found useful when using this particular pairing is that I put the volume on my DX90 to max. You want make it go into 'line out' so that the control is solely on the Mojo and not dependant on the DX90.

Or.....maybe you've done that. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pottsy2

The dx90 is acting as a digital transport, so the volume does nothing. Therefore I have it at zero...


----------



## Deftone (May 9, 2017)

Pottsy2 said:


> Bit late to the party, but just got a Mojo...
> 
> Compared to my Ibasso DX90, through Westone 4R's, it sounds just a little nicer. Not earth shattering by any means, but just a touch more detail or clarity.
> 
> ...


It drives my hd650 & k612 flawlessly so you shouldn't be having problems with X1 its only 30ohms...


----------



## x RELIC x (May 9, 2017)

Deftone said:


> It drives my hd650 & k612 flawlessly so you shouldn't be having problems with X1 its only 30ohms...



Not only is the X1 only 30 Ohms, it also has an efficiency of 100dB/mW SPL... indeed an easy load for almost any source. Nothing wrong with _personal preference_ for adding the amp though, for that individual. The X1's needing a 'decent amp' is off the mark purely from a power perspective between the Mojo and the Quickstep. If the Quickstep provides a better listening experience for the person that's different, and down to synergy and tastes. The only thing I would say is that the Mojo's 'amp' is not the issue and it can _easily_ drive the X1's with copious amounts of Voltage and Current output to spare, of course not counting the fact that the Mojo doesn't actually have a conventional separate amplifier stage.

Personal _preference_ and measured _performance_ don't always align. Such is life. Personally, almost every time I listen to headphones or source gear that doesn't measure well I tend not to enjoy them, even if I don't know how they measure before I listen to them.


----------



## Pottsy2

It _drives _them fine, it's just that the external amp makes the sound a load better. I suppose it should be no surprise - external specialist amp does a better job than internal one.


----------



## Pottsy2

x-post with Relic - exactly! I just prefer it with the amp.. Oh well, thicker stack than I hoped for!


----------



## x RELIC x

Pottsy2 said:


> x-post with Relic - exactly! I just prefer it with the amp.. Oh well, thicker stack than I hoped for!



I found the LCD-XC to pair rather unfavourable with the Mojo (and the DAVE), yet enjoyable on other gear, even though they are also an easy load. There are some headphone's that just may not sync well. That said, I still find the Mojo to be exceptional in its category.


----------



## Rob Watts (May 9, 2017)

Going off topic - I just noticed that Relic has a quote from Robert M Pirsig - the writer of Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - who sadly passed away recently. Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance was certainly the best book I read in my 20's, I need to read it again.


----------



## x RELIC x (May 9, 2017)

Rob Watts said:


> Going off topic - I just noticed that Relic has a quote from Robert M Pirsig - the writer of Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance - who sadly passed away recently. Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance was certainly the best book I read in my 20's, I need to read it again.



April 24th was a sad day. You'll likely enjoy the book even more now some years later.


----------



## rwelles

Very sad; I hadn't heard about Pirsig's passing. I loved that book in my 20s, enjoyed it more in my 30s. Time to pick it up again!


----------



## almarti

almarti said:


> Does it work with OnePlus 3?
> Is non-angle version available?



Hi, finally I got this Meenova USB Type-C-to-MicroUSB OTG Cable [http://meenova.com/st/p/mbc_c2mu.html] and it works properly with OP3 Android Nougat (7.x), at least recognizes the Chord Mojo but I get some issues:
- sound level depends on android system sound level, so you can increase/decrease it independently of Mojo's one; with Mojo you can change sound volume over the android baseline
- sound quality is poor, very close (not to say same) than plugging headphones to the android headphone jack

Is Android usb audio drive so poor?
Do I need to configure something inside android? If so, where?
Do I need UAPP to improve this? I have read UAPP does not work with Tidal offline; if so, which other Android USB Audio App/Drive works with Tidal offline?

Thanks.


----------



## 474194 (May 9, 2017)

Shout out to the iRiver H1x0 folks whom posted.  Mojo buttons can be controlled without opening waist pack.


----------



## 474194 (Jul 27, 2017)

.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

almarti said:


> Hi, finally I got this Meenova USB Type-C-to-MicroUSB OTG Cable [http://meenova.com/st/p/mbc_c2mu.html] and it works properly with OP3 Android Nougat (7.x), at least recognizes the Chord Mojo but I get some issues:
> - sound level depends on android system sound level, so you can increase/decrease it independently of Mojo's one; with Mojo you can change sound volume over the android baseline
> - sound quality is poor, very close (not to say same) than plugging headphones to the android headphone jack
> 
> ...



You might want to check with other OnePlus 3 owners. I run my Mojo with the LG V20 which is also Nougat... and have no problems whatsoever outputting to Tidal, Spotify or anything else. If I load up Onkyo (which like UAPP has a USB driver), then I do have issues outputting to anything outside of their program (until I unload them from memory).


----------



## Ike1985

Should we enable or disable dithering when transmitting bitperfect to chord devices?


----------



## everittroad

I recently bought a used Fiio X5 first gen as I was curious if different dap will sound different with the mojo. I have been using an ak120 with my mojo for the last few months with a system.concept optical cable. After fixing up the X5 with the mojo, the sound is so different. It sounds harsher with a sibilant treble. Maybe it's the coaxial cable (from Penon). Actually hoping there will not be much different so that I can sell my ak120 to fund other purchases. Oh well.....


----------



## ceemsc (May 11, 2017)

everittroad said:


> I recently bought a used Fiio X5 first gen as I was curious if different dap will sound different with the mojo. I have been using an ak120 with my mojo for the last few months with a system.concept optical cable. After fixing up the X5 with the mojo, the sound is so different. It sounds harsher with a sibilant treble. Maybe it's the coaxial cable (from Penon). Actually hoping there will not be much different so that I can sell my ak120 to fund other purchases. Oh well.....



Maybe a difference in config settings & DSP causing pre-DAC processing of the data stream between the AK & FiiO DAPs?

If both were set to default/neutral, you would expect there to be no difference unless AK & FiiO were somehow embedding their own "flavour" of digital data retrieval & presentation.

Could the difference in internal circuitry be a cause? Might the DAPs be trying to present to line-/headphone-out at the same time as data-out be a cause for interference?


----------



## almarti

ceemsc said:


> Maybe a difference in config settings & DSP causing pre-DAC processing of the data stream between the AK & FiiO DAPs?
> 
> If both were set to default/neutral, you would expect there to be no difference unless AK & FiiO were somehow embedding their own "flavour" of digital data retrieval & presentation.
> 
> Could the difference in internal circuitry be a cause? Might the DAPs be trying to present to line-/headphone-out at the same time as data-out be a cause for interference?



As per last bad news on iOS versions breaking ligthning connectivity I am looking for the cheapest DAP (or transport) to pair with Mojo through coax or toslink. It should have Android to run Tidal online and offline. I don't mind the DAC and sound quality of this device as this will be delegated to Mojo. Tidal mandatory and memory for tidal offline or FLAC upload.

Which one do you suggest?


----------



## SteveUK (May 11, 2017)

almarti said:


> As per last bad news on iOS versions breaking ligthning connectivity I am looking for the cheapest DAP (or transport) to pair with Mojo through coax or toslink. It should have Android to run Tidal online and offline. I don't mind the DAC and sound quality of this device as this will be delegated to Mojo. Tidal mandatory and memory for tidal offline or FLAC upload.
> 
> Which one do you suggest?


Second hand Sony Xperia Z3 Compact running stock android 4.4.4. It'll run all the apps you may need (Tidal, Spotify etc) and this particular version used Sony's own USB driver to avoid the usual android upsampling on all apps.  That or a Fiio X5iii....

EDIT....oops, I missed your requirement for coax or toslink... obviously the Sony is USB only...  

X5iii then!


----------



## almarti

SteveUK said:


> Second hand Sony Xperia Z3 Compact running stock android 4.4.4. It'll run all the apps you may need (Tidal, Spotify etc) and this particular version used Sony's own USB driver to avoid the usual android upsampling on all apps.  That or a Fiio X5iii....
> 
> EDIT....oops, I missed your requirement for coax or toslink... obviously the Sony is USB only...
> 
> X5iii then!


Thanks a lot.
How do you compare X5iii with Cayin i5?


----------



## SteveUK

almarti said:


> Thanks a lot.
> How do you compare X5iii with Cayin i5?


I should put my hands up and admit I don't have the X5iii yet... it's the next purchase once I've cleared a few other things... My reason for going for that over the i5 is the dual storage slots.....  The ability to store (currently) over 500G of my own and offline Tidal was compelling with a lot of travelling.....


----------



## PhilW

SteveUK said:


> I should put my hands up and admit I don't have the X5iii yet... it's the next purchase once I've cleared a few other things... My reason for going for that over the i5 is the dual storage slots.....  The ability to store (currently) over 500G of my own and offline Tidal was compelling with a lot of travelling.....



If sound qualty was the only remit then i5 all day every day over the X5III.


----------



## rico11764

I have been using the Mojo in my main system with a slightly modified Glow Audio Amp One and Omega 3XRS Hi Output speakers, and am continually amazed! Beautiful musicality and flow that really draws me in.  I have been using a Macbook Pro with Amarra 4, but was wondering if going to a Dap as a transport would bring any sonic benefits? I really like the idea of not being attached to the computer, but not at the expense of SQ.


----------



## maxh22

rico11764 said:


> I have been using the Mojo in my main system with a slightly modified Glow Audio Amp One and Omega 3XRS Hi Output speakers, and am continually amazed! Beautiful musicality and flow that really draws me in.  I have been using a Macbook Pro with Amarra 4, but was wondering if going to a Dap as a transport would bring any sonic benefits? I really like the idea of not being attached to the computer, but not at the expense of SQ.



You would be better off using a reclocker like the Uptone Regen after the Macbook to boost sound quality further.


----------



## SteveUK

PhilW said:


> If sound qualty was the only remit then i5 all day every day over the X5III.



Interesting that there's that much difference!  I'd generally be using it as a transport for the Mojo, so not so much difference I'm assuming....


----------



## Deftone

almarti said:


> As per last bad news on iOS versions breaking ligthning connectivity I am looking for the cheapest DAP (or transport) to pair with Mojo through coax or toslink. It should have Android to run Tidal online and offline. I don't mind the DAC and sound quality of this device as this will be delegated to Mojo. Tidal mandatory and memory for tidal offline or FLAC upload.
> 
> Which one do you suggest?



Why not try Moto E 2nd Gen, it will run UAPP, has support for high capicity sd cards and OTG.


----------



## almarti

Deftone said:


> Why not try Moto E 2nd Gen, it will run UAPP, has support for high capicity sd cards and OTG.



I have just got my Oneplus 3 work wit Mojo and UAPP but UAPP does not play Tidal offline files as does not have Tidal and/or labels permission. So for offline you have to upload files to Oneplus 3 losing all Tidal playlists and offline downloads.
The andrid device should have a good USB Audio driver (not the generic one) to play tidal offline


----------



## WayTooCrazy

almarti said:


> I have just got my Oneplus 3 work wit Mojo and UAPP but UAPP does not play Tidal offline files as does not have Tidal and/or labels permission. So for offline you have to upload files to Oneplus 3 losing all Tidal playlists and offline downloads.
> The andrid device should have a good USB Audio driver (not the generic one) to play tidal offline



As stated in my previous message. It is not Nougat, it is not OnePlus3, it is UAPP that is restricting access to Tidal for you to play. Unload that from memory, or go into settings to turn it off temporarily while you use Tidal. I have no issues running ANY audio through my Nougat phone (LG V20) into the Mojo.


----------



## almarti

WayTooCrazy said:


> As stated in my previous message. It is not Nougat, it is not OnePlus3, it is UAPP that is restricting access to Tidal for you to play. Unload that from memory, or go into settings to turn it off temporarily while you use Tidal. I have no issues running ANY audio through my Nougat phone (LG V20) into the Mojo.


True but when you disbale UAPP then the default Android USB Audio works doing upsampling to 192kHz (Mojo dark blue) ans cound is horrible. UAPP ensures right orginal file resolution.
Any other alternative to UAPP compliant with Tidal offline?
It could the android usb audio drivers developed by Android DAP makers


----------



## harpo1

almarti said:


> True but when you disbale UAPP then the default Android USB Audio works doing upsampling to 192kHz (Mojo dark blue) ans cound is horrible. UAPP ensures right orginal file resolution.
> Any other alternative to UAPP compliant with Tidal offline?
> It could the android usb audio drivers developed by Android DAP makers


No and there never will be because of licensing agreements.  That's another reason you don't have offline mode on a PC.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

almarti said:


> True but when you disbale UAPP then the default Android USB Audio works doing upsampling to 192kHz (Mojo dark blue) ans cound is horrible. UAPP ensures right orginal file resolution.
> Any other alternative to UAPP compliant with Tidal offline?
> It could the android usb audio drivers developed by Android DAP makers



...in that, you are correct. Straight to 192Khz it unfortunately goes. So, you are quite correct there. I apologise if I misunderstood what you were mentioning previously.  I will say this though. Since Android Tidal is restricted to "HiFi" and not Masters... you will be happy to know that through Digital Coax out from my X5iii, I get proper 44.1KHz.


----------



## almarti

WayTooCrazy said:


> ...in that, you are correct. Straight to 192Khz it unfortunately goes. So, you are quite correct there. I apologise if I misunderstood what you were mentioning previously.  I will say this though. Since Android Tidal is restricted to "HiFi" and not Masters... you will be happy to know that through Digital Coax out from my X5iii, I get proper 44.1KHz.



Lovely. I understand X5iii works with Tidal offline, don't I?.

After your well received answers I start the process of purchasing an X5iii or Ciyan i5


----------



## canali (May 12, 2017)

question: i need a new cell ...considering the highly regarded  lg v20
....has anyone heard it and can comment on it's sound sig/sq against the mojo?


----------



## maxh22

canali said:


> question: i need a new cell ...considering the highly regarded  lg v20
> ....has anyone heard it and can comment on it's sound sig/sq against the mojo?



Gonna PM you in a bit Canali


----------



## Audiotistic

What dac chip is in the Mojo?  I've looked all over the internet for an answer and can't find anything.  Is Chord not releasing that info or something?  I looked through this thread but I don't have the time to read all 2147 pages.


----------



## x RELIC x

Audiotistic said:


> What dac chip is in the Mojo?  I've looked all over the internet for an answer and can't find anything.  Is Chord not releasing that info or something?  I looked through this thread but I don't have the time to read all 2147 pages.



It uses a Xilinx Artix FPGA for the custom WTA filter and the DAC is Rob Watts discrete Pulse Array DAC with 4 elements. Nothing about Chord DACs has an off the shelf DAC chip.

You can read the third post of this thread for a copious amount of information from the designer Rob Watts.


----------



## Audiotistic

x RELIC x said:


> It uses a Xilinx Artix FPGA for the custom WTA filter and the DAC is Rob Watts discrete Pulse Array DAC with 4 elements. Nothing about Chord DACs has an off the shelf DAC chip.
> 
> You can read the third post of this thread for a copious amount of information from the designer Rob Watts.



Ah, gotchya.  Makes sense why I couldn't find any info on it, it's all custom.  Thank you very much for the quick and informative reply.


----------



## maxh22

Audiotistic said:


> Ah, gotchya.  Makes sense why I couldn't find any info on it, it's all custom.  Thank you very much for the quick and informative reply.



If you want to read more, there is some info on Mojo's dedicated website as well.

http://www.chordmojo.com/technology/


----------



## dkzp

Hey guys, so I just bought the Chord Mojo and it came in a Black Box. Is this new because all the reviews show that the Mojo comes in a white box. Can anyone confirm if the black box is a new thing? I'm afraid that I had purchase a fake Mojo!


----------



## harpo1

dkzp said:


> Hey guys, so I just bought the Chord Mojo and it came in a Black Box. Is this new because all the reviews show that the Mojo comes in a white box. Can anyone confirm if the black box is a new thing? I'm afraid that I had purchase a fake Mojo!


It's real.  They changed the packaging sometime in 2016.


----------



## dkzp

harpo1 said:


> It's real.  They changed the packaging sometime in 2016.



alright thank you... I like how they assume everyone knows how to use the Mojo and thus didn't include an instruction manual


----------



## rbalcom

dkzp said:


> alright thank you... I like how they assume everyone knows how to use the Mojo and thus didn't include an instruction manual



It is available online. 

http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Mojo-Manual-28072016.pdf


----------



## Deftone

Man its crazy to know i have followed this thread since the first week and purchased Mojo as soon as it was available, now at post #32,200!


----------



## karmazynowy

Does Chord make a change to Mojos finish? The newer one looks more glossy, mine old Mojo is a bit more matt black. Hmm. How will Poly look? It won't fit one of this Mojos for sure.


----------



## paulgc

Two finishes? Interesting and not in a good way to match the Poly! Chord or dealers any comment? At what serial nuber series did it change if in fact it did. I would not be happy to spend that much on the two and they didnt match. Going to hold off on Poly (knowing it is delayed) until I can get more clarification.


----------



## paulgc

karmazynowy said:


> Does Chord make a change to Mojos finish? The newer one looks more glossy, mine old Mojo is a bit more matt black. Hmm. How will Poly look? It won't fit one of this Mojos for sure.


What serial number range is the lighter one? MOxx...


----------



## howdy

You sure that someone just didnt shine it up with some sort of compound, like Armour all?


----------



## karmazynowy (May 13, 2017)

Old one: ~20k, new one with QR code ~50k.

No, I don't think you can manualy brush it that perfectly. The newer one was DEMO unit from store, so it was not used regulary. 

The difference was hard to catch on photo but it visible and was quite obvious in feel too when you hold them in hand.


----------



## Mython

Mython said:


> I just wanted to say it has come to my attention that post #3 has had its formatting (specifically all the *nested* spoilers) destroyed by the forum changover.
> 
> Those of you who know how much work has gone into that post, incrementally, during the past 2 years, will understand that I am mightily cheesed-off about this, but there seems little I can do about it, if the forum software won't properly support nesting.
> 
> I am currently considering my options, but extracting all the nested content into a long list will make such an enormous amount of information vastly more-cluttered.



*@ all of you*, there seems to have been significant improvements to rectify the issue of the new forum platform not correctly handling nested spoilers. This is great news, but if any of you (particularly those of you who are familiar with how the content should look) find yourself with 10 minutes to spare, I'd much appreciate you clicking through the various sub-sections and letting me know (via PM) if you spot any erratic issues with the way the information is being displayed. For example, I am myself experiencing erratic behaviour with the new platform's automatic truncation of long quoted entries, whereby my browser often fails to display the 'expand' option, to remove the truncation, even though the spoilers themselves seem to be unfolding correctly, as they used to do.

Cheers, all


----------



## Slaphead

Changes in manufacturing processes, needing to source materials from 2 or more different suppliers, or needing to find an alternative materials supplier can lead to these slight cosmetic changes.

To be honest it wouldn't bother me in the least, even if one is not going to be a perfect colour match for an add-on module. For me it's the function of the device that's important. As long as they sound the same then it's OK. The problem for me would be if they didn't sound the same.


----------



## karmazynowy

It's not a problem for me too, but find it interesting to share. They sound the same, so its fine.


----------



## miketlse

Slaphead said:


> Changes in manufacturing processes, needing to source materials from 2 or more different suppliers, or needing to find an alternative materials supplier can lead to these slight cosmetic changes.
> 
> To be honest it wouldn't bother me in the least, even if one is not going to be a perfect colour match for an add-on module. For me it's the function of the device that's important. As long as they sound the same then it's OK. The problem for me would be if they didn't sound the same.


Yes I agree, I am far more interested in how the music sounds, than what does the case finish look like.


----------



## SLC1966

miketlse said:


> Yes I agree, I am far more interested in how the music sounds, than what does the case finish look like.


I have an older Mojo (matte finish). And a newer USB Adapter Module (glossy). I think when they started having the seriel number etched into the Mojo they started having a glossier finish.


----------



## betula

SLC1966 said:


> I have an older Mojo (matte finish). And a newer USB Adapter Module (glossy). I think when they started having the seriel number etched into the Mojo they started having a glossier finish.



 I do not think, that is correct. I owned a very early production Mojo and now a newer one (46xxx) with the QR code. They both are matte finished.


----------



## everittroad

ceemsc said:


> Maybe a difference in config settings & DSP causing pre-DAC processing of the data stream between the AK & FiiO DAPs?
> 
> If both were set to default/neutral, you would expect there to be no difference unless AK & FiiO were somehow embedding their own "flavour" of digital data retrieval & presentation.
> 
> Could the difference in internal circuitry be a cause? Might the DAPs be trying to present to line-/headphone-out at the same time as data-out be a cause for interference?


 
It could be that the difference is in the digital output. AK uses optical while X5 uses coaxial.


----------



## canali (May 15, 2017)

fingers crossed we can now user our various DACS (etc) with apple devices..
my mojo is feeling abandoned...
*Apple Releases iOS 10.3.2 With Multiple Bug Fixes and Security Updates*
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/05/15/apple-releases-ios-10-3-2/

otherwise, if not, then it's still...: *apple-ios-update-prevents-dacs-working-your-iphone*
https://www.whathifi.com/news/apple-ios-update-prevents-dacs-working-your-iphone


----------



## WayTooCrazy (May 15, 2017)

canali said:


> fingers crossed we can now user our various DACS (etc) with apple devices..
> my mojo is feeling abandoned...
> *Apple Releases iOS 10.3.2 With Multiple Bug Fixes and Security Updates*
> https://www.macrumors.com/2017/05/15/apple-releases-ios-10-3-2/
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## dennistdk

canali said:


> fingers crossed we can now user our various DACS (etc) with apple devices..
> my mojo is feeling abandoned...
> *Apple Releases iOS 10.3.2 With Multiple Bug Fixes and Security Updates*
> https://www.macrumors.com/2017/05/15/apple-releases-ios-10-3-2/
> ...



The beta versions they released did not fix it. So don't think the final will either. :-/


----------



## Tenebras

Hello all,

I will be joining the ownership club next month and as I am quite new to this in general, I am a bit confused about the necessities. From the unboxing I've seen, you get a very small cable, presumably to attach to a plug for charging, but no cables to actually attach it to a source(in my case, my PC). Do I have to buy a USB connector separately and, if so, does it matter what sort I get so as not to affect the quality of the audio?

Many thanks.


----------



## cellison

canali said:


> fingers crossed we can now user our various DACS (etc) with apple devices..
> my mojo is feeling abandoned...
> *Apple Releases iOS 10.3.2 With Multiple Bug Fixes and Security Updates*
> https://www.macrumors.com/2017/05/15/apple-releases-ios-10-3-2/
> ...



I installed 10.3.2. on my iPhone… bug is still there. :\


----------



## Slim1970

I've had my Mojo for about a month now and have been running IOS 10.3.1 and now 10.3.2 with Apples CCK cable and my Mojo is working fine.


----------



## betula

Tenebras said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be joining the ownership club next month and as I am quite new to this in general, I am a bit confused about the necessities. From the unboxing I've seen, you get a very small cable, presumably to attach to a plug for charging, but no cables to actually attach it to a source(in my case, my PC). Do I have to buy a USB connector separately and, if so, does it matter what sort I get so as not to affect the quality of the audio?
> 
> Many thanks.



Welcome to the club. I would recommend to read post #3 while you are waiting for your Mojo. You will find most of the answers for your questions there.
Most of us find the short cable pretty useless, I have never used it. Buy a nice longer cable for data connection. You will also need a wall charger, as Mojo is not charging from PC USB. The charger has to be 1A+.


----------



## maxh22

I just did a test with four apple devices.

One iPad Air 2
Two iPhone 7 Plus's
And one iPhone 7

Each of them was on 10.3.1 and every single one of them accepted the handshake with Mojo. I installed the latest update on each of the devices, and once again , each of them worked perfectly fine playing back audio with Mojo.

I don't have any older apple devices on hand to test but I do have an iPad Air 1 that i have yet to update to the latest version.

How many people here have an iPhone 7 or Plus and are experiencing issues with Mojo?

Does everyone else have an older iphone?

Please post what iPhone you have or if you have ever used a third party cck cable to connect to Mojo  and are still experiencing dropouts or other connectivity issues.


----------



## Slim1970

I've just tried and successfully used my Mojo with my Apple iPhone 7+, iPad Pro (12.9") and iPad Mini 4 with the cck cable and the lastest Apple update with no connectivity issues.


----------



## xeroian (May 15, 2017)

Slim1970 said:


> I've just tried and successfully used my Mojo with my Apple iPhone 7+, iPad Pro (12.9") and iPad Mini 4 with the cck cable and the lastest Apple update with no connectivity issues.



As I was reading your post my 6s+ running 10.3.2 Final silenced my lightning output although the music app still thinks it's playing.

So no fix yet. To anyone who is on iOS 10.2.1 - DO NOT UPDATE


----------



## xeroian

Since Apple will release iOS 11 beta 1 in three weeks time at the WWDC I now don't expect non-beta users to get a fix before the iOS 11 general release in Autumn (the Fall). This time last year Apple messed up VPN for many iOS 9 users and didn't fix it until iOS 10. History will likely repeat itself - if there's a fix at all.


----------



## ReigninBeard

maxh22 said:


> Please post what iPhone you have or if you have ever used a third party cck cable to connect to Mojo  and are still experiencing dropouts or other connectivity issues.



7 Plus only ever used official apple CCK. Not working with two different apple CCK's 
Still have the bug, luckily my AP60 arrived today!


----------



## cellison

maxh22 said:


> I just did a test with four apple devices.
> 
> One iPad Air 2
> Two iPhone 7 Plus's
> ...



iPhone SE with Apple CCK, latest iOS 10.3.2, iPhone says it's still playing, no sound coming from Mojo.
Fortunately I have an iPad Air 2 that I haven't upgraded.


----------



## Tenebras

betula said:


> Welcome to the club. I would recommend to read post #3 while you are waiting for your Mojo. You will find most of the answers for your questions there.
> Most of us find the short cable pretty useless, I have never used it. Buy a nice longer cable for data connection. You will also need a wall charger, as Mojo is not charging from PC USB. The charger has to be 1A+.



Will this work? This is the cable I am looking at.


----------



## Deftone (May 15, 2017)

Tenebras said:


> Will this work? This is the cable I am looking at.



Yes any charge and data cable, although to be picky i would recommend *this 
*
Not that belkin plug though its only 1A, try Anker USB Charger 24W 2-Port USB Wall Charger.


----------



## Deftone

Dont know if its just me but since the forum switch i feel the posting activity has really slowed down, i used to come on to check my headfi subs most nights and there would be quite a few posts to read through even from just one day but now i can go away for 3-4 days and come back but theres still less. I guess a lot of people left?


----------



## harpo1

Deftone said:


> Dont know if its just me but since the forum switch i feel the posting activity has really slowed down, i used to come on to check my headfi subs most nights and there would be quite a few posts to read through even from just one day but now i can go away for 3-4 days and come back but theres still less. I guess a lot of people left?


I've noticed the same.  Plus I've talked to several people who have decided to walk away from head-fi because of the change.  I'm ok with the change but it still needs some work. I'm sure Jude will get it all squared away in the coming months.


----------



## Deftone (May 15, 2017)

harpo1 said:


> I've noticed the same.  Plus I've talked to several people who have decided to walk away from head-fi because of the change.  I'm ok with the change but it still needs some work. I'm sure Jude will get it all squared away in the coming months.



Yeah i can understand the change being too much for some people, after all the years of getting used to something its a pretty big shock especially without a notice. Even though its been much improved still it will never be the way they want it.

I miss a lot of the old features and i still cant find where my reviews went. Oh well.


----------



## eldss (May 16, 2017)

There's still a lot of work to be done, but overall, I find it less intuitive, harder to discover new threads, almost impossible to find a thread, and no way to search within a thread. I've actually found that it is easier to find threads if you google them. They should also add the shortcuts to your alerts, messages, etc on the front page.


----------



## Deftone

eldss said:


> There's still a lot of work to be done, but overall, I find it less intuitive, harder to discover new threads, almost impossible to find a thread, and no way to search within a thread. *I've actually found that it is easier to find threads if you google them*. They should also add the shortcots to your alerts, messages, etc on the front page.



Lol thats what i have been doing to get around too.


----------



## bluenight

Am i wrong thinking that the rca mini jack is a downgrade to audio quality compared to if it would have had right and left rca out to connect to a headphone amp?


----------



## x RELIC x

bluenight said:


> Am i wrong thinking that the rca mini jack is a downgrade to audio quality compared to if it would have had right and left rca out to connect to a headphone amp?



Not when you consider that the designer feels connecting to a headphone amp is a downgrade in transparency.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

bluenight said:


> Am i wrong thinking that the rca mini jack is a downgrade to audio quality compared to if it would have had right and left rca out to connect to a headphone amp?


Hugo has a rca out, but all outputs are connected to the same bus. It wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## x RELIC x

eldss said:


> There's still a lot of work to be done, but overall, I find it less intuitive, harder to discover new threads, almost impossible to find a thread, and no way to search within a thread. I've actually found that it is easier to find threads if you google them. They should also add the shortcuts to your alerts, messages, etc on the front page.



There's a couple of threads that are actively monitored by the admins so you can vent your concerns or add suggestions there, which would more productive than in this thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/april-2017-changes-bug-reports-and-feedback-thread.845502/

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/new-head-fi-update.845500/


Also, search works just fine within threads. Use the big search box on the top of the page and select 'Search This Thread Only'.. See the attached pic.


----------



## bluenight

x RELIC x said:


> Not when you consider that the designer feels connecting to a headphone amp is a downgrade in transparency.


I see, but would there be any differens in audio quality with those two different types of connection. I am thinking similar to balanced inputs vs single ended in a headphone amp but i guess rca left right vs mini jack rca is not that diffrent in terms of sound quality output.


----------



## bluenight

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Hugo has a rca out, but all outputs are connected to the same bus. It wouldn't make a difference.


This is the case with mojo or only hugo?


----------



## x RELIC x (May 16, 2017)

bluenight said:


> I see, but would there be any differens in audio quality with those two different types of connection. I am thinking similar to balanced inputs vs single ended in a headphone amp but i guess rca left right vs mini jack rca is not that diffrent in terms of sound quality output.



I doubt anyone would objectively be able to tell a difference between a 3.5mm and RCA connection. Differences between balanced vs single ended has to do with the topology of the DAC or amp where you hear the differences, which has much more potential to heard.


----------



## junix

canali said:


> fingers crossed we can now user our various DACS (etc) with apple devices..
> my mojo is feeling abandoned...
> *Apple Releases iOS 10.3.2 With Multiple Bug Fixes and Security Updates*
> https://www.macrumors.com/2017/05/15/apple-releases-ios-10-3-2/



Thnx for the tip!

Updated my iPhone yesterday evening.. been using the Mojo (with Penon Audio Pure Silver Decoding Cable) for 3 hours total without one single dropout.
I used to have dropouts every few minutes, so it looks promising.

Let's see, will report back if something changes!


----------



## almarti

Uuuummm it looks like working only with last Apple products of iPad Pro and iPhone 7 but not previous one. Fortunately my old iPod Touch 5G left at iOS 9.3.2 and Meenova cable works but not with my iPad mini 2. Ggggrrrr, thinking on getting X5 3rd gen and connect to Mojo through coaxial and forget forever Apple for music


----------



## Dieling

junix said:


> Thnx for the tip!
> 
> Updated my iPhone yesterday evening.. been using the Mojo (with Penon Audio Pure Silver Decoding Cable) for 3 hours total without one single dropout.
> I used to have dropouts every few minutes, so it looks promising.
> ...



This is the first time someone reports non-official CCK cable is working after ios10.2. will try my made in china cheap cable and report back. Thx


----------



## Hooster

bluenight said:


> I see, but would there be any differens in audio quality with those two different types of connection. I am thinking similar to balanced inputs vs single ended in a headphone amp but i guess rca left right vs mini jack rca is not that diffrent in terms of sound quality output.



It is a good question. I suspect you will here a bigger difference between different quality cables and connectors than you will hear between rca left right vs mini jack. I use the mini jack as a pre out to drive a power amp. It took me a while to find a cable/connectors that I was happy with, but now I am very pleased.


----------



## junix

Dieling said:


> This is the first time someone reports non-official CCK cable is working after ios10.2. will try my made in china cheap cable and report back. Thx


I have this:
http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable

It worked flawlessly until iOS update 10.3.1
After that I was experiencing a lot of dropouts (like everyone else) but after yesterdays iOS update (10.3.2) it seems fine (for now..)


----------



## almarti

junix said:


> I have this:
> http://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable
> 
> It worked flawlessly until iOS update 10.3.1
> After that I was experiencing a lot of dropouts (like everyone else) but after yesterdays iOS update (10.3.2) it seems fine (for now..)



@junix Which Apple device are you using?
@Dieling I use only Meenova cables, very well built, reliable although a little longer than I expected
This for Apple http://meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html
This for Android USB Type C http://meenova.com/st/p/mbc_c2mu.html


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Has anyone tried the Mojo with Tia Fourte? Does the Mojo drive it with authority? I am getting mine later this week so can't wait to try.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

By the way, probably someone has already asked, can someone recommend a high quality short cable from USB-C to micro USB so I can use my Samsung Galaxy S8+ with the mojo? Thanks.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x RELIC x said:


> I doubt anyone would objectively be able to tell a difference between a 3.5mm and RCA connection. Differences between balanced vs single ended has to do with the topology of the DAC or amp where you hear the differences, which has much more potential to heard.



But balanced doesn't necessarily mean better... Just my two cents...


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Just to report back on the iPhone issue. I am using iPhone 7+ (red) with the Mojo on iOS 10.3.1, with a direct connection cable which gets rid of the camera kit. Works like a charm.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Audiotistic said:


> Ah, gotchya.  Makes sense why I couldn't find any info on it, it's all custom.  Thank you very much for the quick and informative reply.



And that's why it is better than many DAPs out there which are worth multiple times of its price. Kudos to Rob Williams.


----------



## x RELIC x

LouisArmstrong said:


> But balanced doesn't necessarily mean better... Just my two cents...



Did I say anything about better? I said differences.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Hooster said:


> It is a good question. I suspect you will here a bigger difference between different quality cables and connectors than you will hear between rca left right vs mini jack. I use the mini jack as a pre out to drive a power amp. It took me a while to find a cable/connectors that I was happy with, but now I am very pleased.



You use the Mojo to drive a stereo speakers system? Pretty amazing, but again this goes a long way to show how great the Mojo is. Cheers.


----------



## x RELIC x

LouisArmstrong said:


> And that's why it is better than many DAPs out there which are worth multiple times of its price. Kudos to Rob Williams.



You mean Rob Watts.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x RELIC x said:


> Did I say anything about better? I said differences.



Just saying dude. Peace.


----------



## x RELIC x

LouisArmstrong said:


> Just saying dude. Peace.



Well you're preaching to the choir. Again, I never said balanced was better by default. Peace.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x RELIC x said:


> You mean Rob Watts.



Yes, Rob Watts. I hope he makes a DAP so I don't have to buy the SP1000. Always prefer a one-brick solution when I am out and about, it makes me look stupid swiping the iPhone with the Mojo connected. At home and when I need some isolation with the IEMs, I always reach for the Mojo though. Simply put, it is indeed better than my AK380Cu in terms of sound quality despite it is many times cheaper.


----------



## karmazynowy

LouisArmstrong said:


> Yes, Rob Watts. I hope he makes a DAP so I don't have to buy the SP1000. Always prefer a one-brick solution when I am out and about, it makes me look stupid swiping the iPhone with the Mojo connected. At home and when I need some isolation with the IEMs, I always reach for the Mojo though. Simply put, it is indeed better than my AK380Cu in terms of sound quality despite it is many times cheaper.



Next Mojo addon will be a LCD screen and puff! - here is your DAP from Chord.


----------



## LouisArmstrong (May 16, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> Well you're preaching to the choir. Again, I never said balanced was better by default. Peace.



You got some pretty amazing gear in your signature file. How would you compare the Dave-Utopia setup with BHSE-SR009 (assuming Dave is the source)?

Back to the topic I think the Mojo compares favourably to many desktop DACs. The Mojo beats all Schitt DAC products for example in my opinion. I really hope they release a DAP.


----------



## x RELIC x (May 16, 2017)

LouisArmstrong said:


> Yes, Rob Watts. I hope he makes a DAP so I don't have to buy the SP1000. Always prefer a one-brick solution when I am out and about, it makes me look stupid swiping the iPhone with the Mojo connected. At home and when I need some isolation with the IEMs, I always reach for the Mojo though. Simply put, it is indeed better than my AK380Cu in terms of sound quality despite it is many times cheaper.



Well, given the impending release of the Poly I doubt a DAP is on its way.




LouisArmstrong said:


> You got some pretty amazing gear in your signature file. How would you compare the Dave-Utopia setup with BHSE-SR009 (assuming Dave is the source)?
> 
> Back to the topic I think the Mojo compares favourably to many desktop DACs. The Mojo beats all Schitt DAC products for example in my opinion. I really hope they release a DAP.



Thanks, I'm happy with where I've ended up but the Blu mk with the M scaler is seriously tempting me. I haven't heard the BHSE or the SR009, but I wish I did!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

x RELIC x said:


> Well, given the impending release of the Poly I doubt a DAP is on its way.



Just to get your opinion - would you say paying $1K more than the SP1000 for a second hand Dave, is a much better investment than buying the AK SP1000 itself? I am currently using Weiss DAC202 for desktop playback.


----------



## junix

almarti said:


> @junix Which Apple device are you using?


iPhone 7


----------



## x RELIC x (May 16, 2017)

LouisArmstrong said:


> Just to get your opinion - would you say paying $1K more than the SP1000 for a second hand Dave, is a much better investment than buying the AK SP1000 itself? I am currently using Weiss DAC202 for desktop playback.





Spoiler: Ramblings



I am a big fan of Rob's WTA filter and Pulse Array DAC because of the transients and natural presentation, as I hear it. There are those that disagree though. I listen to Classical, Jazz, Acoustic, older Rock (Pink Floyd for example), Electronic, Ambient. Personally, I wouldn't pay the premium for the SP1000 using the AKM4497 off-the-shelf DACs, not counting any personal tonal preferences, and I'm not a fan of AK's amp outputs typically from what I've heard (not saying the amp section is bad). I find Rob's approach takes audio reproduction much further, and I can't fathom why one would pay the premium for AK at this point.

As far as DAVE is concerned let me just say that it is sooooo much more technically capable than the Mojo (for reference), yet it sounds soooo much more natural and analogue as well, and I like the Mojo. The music is much deeper, more expansive, like going from a clean recording studio to a grand cathedral, and the transients are incredibly sharp and fast. More impact, more bass, more low level detail, waaay more depth, cleaner treble, much better dynamics, and it's like there is sound coming from nowhere. I feel the SP1000 may be a slight improvement over the AK380, but still limited by the less capable hardware in the device than even the Mojo.




If it were me I would pick the DAVE over the SP1000 any day. Easy choice, especially at that price!!

The Weiss DAC202 has good specs but I haven't heard it. Having dual ESS9018 DAC chips would keep me from an audition. Based on early reports you can add the M scaler to the DAVE and the experience would be, shall we say, transformational.


----------



## miketlse

LouisArmstrong said:


> By the way, probably someone has already asked, can someone recommend a high quality short cable from USB-C to micro USB so I can use my Samsung Galaxy S8+ with the mojo? Thanks.


Depends what you mean by 'high quality'.
If you mean high cost, then Forza Audio Works produce a popular cable, but it is long.

Unexpectedly there are a lot of reports from people happily using cheap short cables, sourced off EBay.

I think links are contained in post #3, but there are plenty of links also on the Shanling M1 thread.


----------



## almarti

LouisArmstrong said:


> By the way, probably someone has already asked, can someone recommend a high quality short cable from USB-C to micro USB so I can use my Samsung Galaxy S8+ with the mojo? Thanks.





LouisArmstrong said:


> By the way, probably someone has already asked, can someone recommend a high quality short cable from USB-C to micro USB so I can use my Samsung Galaxy S8+ with the mojo? Thanks.


Look at my answer, two replies above this yours


----------



## kvad

LouisArmstrong said:


> By the way, probably someone has already asked, can someone recommend a high quality short cable from USB-C to micro USB so I can use my Samsung Galaxy S8+ with the mojo? Thanks.



Deftone had a good recommendation a few pages back. Been using it with no problems with an HTC 10.


----------



## Ike1985 (May 16, 2017)

I'm using Mojo with Jriver.  I have disabled all upsampling in Jriver but I'm getting this when I click DSP window:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Input: 44.1 kHz 16bit 2ch from source format FLAC

-No changes being made-

Output: 44.1kHz *32bit* 2ch using Core Audio (direct connection)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note the change from 16bit to 32 bit.  Is this normal?  Shouldn't it be the same for bitperfect playback?

I tried to go to my Audio-Midi Setup on my MacBook Pro but none of the options there seem to make a difference.


----------



## DavidW

I upgraded to iOS 10.3.2. Big mistake for me (and why such variation as reported in this thread?). I was at first intrigued as my Mojo played without fail for a solid six or seven minutes this morning and then bam!, same old, same old. It's gotten even worse. Now it plays for a few seconds. Any sudden touch of the iPhone and the Mojo stops and my music comes out of the iPhone speaker. The iPhone displays "Cannot Use Device.  Mojo: The connected device is not supported."

I love the sound, but I'm seriously considering bailing on the Mojo. And I do wish Chord would respond more so than telling folks to wait for the next iOS update. And here we are...


----------



## eldss

I'm wondering if the different reports from people who seem to have the same model of iphone and IOS version, yet have different results may have to do with hardware, either on the CCK connector or different hardware found in different production batches of the iphone.


----------



## miketlse

eldss said:


> I'm wondering if the different reports from people who seem to have the same model of iphone and IOS version, yet have different results may have to do with hardware, either on the CCK connector or different hardware found in different production batches of the iphone.


The original reports from Oppo, mentioned that the power to the cable was reduced, when the phone needed to increase the radio signal power used to connect to the nearest cellphone mast.
So it is quite possible that some users experience no problems, if their phone/ipad just sits on a desk, compared to someone who may be driving/walking/commuting and their phone/ipad is needing to keep connecting to different cellphone masts.
People are reporting their hardware, and OS number, but not if their phone/iPad is stationary or moving.


----------



## miketlse

DavidW said:


> I upgraded to iOS 10.3.2. Big mistake for me (and why such variation as reported in this thread?). I was at first intrigued as my Mojo played without fail for a solid six or seven minutes this morning and then bam!, same old, same old. It's gotten even worse. Now it plays for a few seconds. Any sudden touch of the iPhone and the Mojo stops and my music comes out of the iPhone speaker. The iPhone displays "Cannot Use Device.  Mojo: The connected device is not supported."
> 
> I love the sound, but I'm seriously considering bailing on the Mojo. And I do wish Chord would respond more so than telling folks to wait for the next iOS update. And here we are...


What are you expecting Chord to do? 
The problem is affecting all DACs from all manufacturers, even MFI certified dacs like Oppos HA2.
All manufacturers can only wait until Apple sort the software out.


----------



## xeroian

xeroian said:


> Since Apple will release iOS 11 beta 1 in three weeks time at the WWDC I now don't expect non-beta users to get a fix before the iOS 11 general release in Autumn (the Fall). This time last year Apple messed up VPN for many iOS 9 users and didn't fix it until iOS 10. History will likely repeat itself - if there's a fix at all.



Well I got that one wrong, at least partially. Apple have tonight released a 10.3.3 beta. I will try it as soon as the public beta is available.


----------



## zerolight

miketlse said:


> The original reports from Oppo, mentioned that the power to the cable was reduced, when the phone needed to increase the radio signal power used to connect to the nearest cellphone mast.
> So it is quite possible that some users experience no problems, if their phone/ipad just sits on a desk, compared to someone who may be driving/walking/commuting and their phone/ipad is needing to keep connecting to different cellphone masts.
> People are reporting their hardware, and OS number, but not if their phone/iPad is stationary or moving.



That kinda makes sense. When I'm at home in Glasgow I am able to use the Mojo for hours without a disconnect. When I'm in London I find it drops regularly. Must have something to do with cell tower switching. I used to find Apple Music would pause at a cell tower switch. This feels like that but worse.


----------



## miketlse (May 16, 2017)

zerolight said:


> That kinda makes sense. When I'm at home in Glasgow I am able to use the Mojo for hours without a disconnect. When I'm in London I find it drops regularly. Must have something to do with cell tower switching. I used to find Apple Music would pause at a cell tower switch. This feels like that but worse.


@Slaphead posted some illustrative numbers about 99% of Apple users want to have increased battery life, and only less that 1% are audiophiles interested in maintaining connection to their external DACs.
It is easy to understand why Apple may have the motive to focus more on cell mast connections, and not lose too much sleep over DAC owners.


----------



## 435279 (May 16, 2017)

Ike1985 said:


> I'm using Mojo with Jriver.  I have disabled all upsampling in Jriver but I'm getting this when I click DSP window:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Input: 44.1 kHz 16bit 2ch from source format FLAC
> 
> ...



For bit-perfect the most important factor here is to keep the 44.1KHz sampling rate constant so there is no sample rate conversion. The 16bit data will fit into 32bits with the extra bits padded with zeros so there is no real conversion taking place at all.  The output should be identical to 44.1Khz 16 bit in this case.

Edit:

Or select 16bit in the list below then it should force 16bit playback:


----------



## DavidW

miketlse said:


> What are you expecting Chord to do?
> The problem is affecting all DACs from all manufacturers, even MFI certified dacs like Oppos HA2.
> All manufacturers can only wait until Apple sort the software out.



Communicate with their customers. I know Rob Watts regularly posts here (and I appreciate that). I feel that we're not getting any guidance about what Chord may be doing with any communications they may have had with Apple, or any workarounds if there are any (other posters are trying many things- some work in some environment, others don't). I wrote to Chord a few times on their product support page (and not all about Apple) and haven't heard back once and that is somewhat frustrating.  I really like Chord and the Mojo, but I need the Mojo to work for me. Otherwise, what's the point? 



miketlse said:


> The original reports from Oppo, mentioned that the power to the cable was reduced, when the phone needed to increase the radio signal power used to connect to the nearest cellphone mast.
> So it is quite possible that some users experience no problems, if their phone/ipad just sits on a desk, compared to someone who may be driving/walking/commuting and their phone/ipad is needing to keep connecting to different cellphone masts.
> People are reporting their hardware, and OS number, but not if their phone/iPad is stationary or moving.



Interesting. When I was at home this morning it worked with periodic drops. Now at work, it drops more than it works, so maybe it is the location and movement. However, the drops were fairly consistent with 10.3.1.

My hardware/environment: iPhone 6, Apple CCK cable, usually on the move (driving, running, etc.) Occasionally stationary.


----------



## miketlse

DavidW said:


> Communicate with their customers.



I am not trying to start a row, but they have communicated already that there is nothing that they can do to cure the problem.
I realise that you are frustrated, but trying to blame the easy target Chord, will not cure your Apple issues.

Seriously though, it has also been pointed out that an additional trigger for the phone to contact the cell mast, can be when the phone receives an alert about a message or email, plus possibly also if you have your phone set to discover your location (cellmasts or GPS ?).

Overall it would be difficult to not experience any dropouts, unless you switch the phone to airplane mode - which is probably a step too far for most people.


----------



## Soundizer (May 16, 2017)

DavidW said:


> Communicate with their customers. I know Rob Watts regularly posts here (and I appreciate that). I feel that we're not getting any guidance about what Chord may be doing with any communications they may have had with Apple, or any workarounds if there are any (other posters are trying many things- some work in some environment, others don't). I wrote to Chord a few times on their product support page (and not all about Apple) and haven't heard back once and that is somewhat frustrating.  I really like Chord and the Mojo, but I need the Mojo to work for me. Otherwise, what's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using the Wider Apple CCK cable which allows you to charge at the same time?

It has been observed recently that it seems to be better and more reliable for Audio connection compared to single port Apple CCK cable.


----------



## miketlse

Soundizer said:


> Are you using the Wider Apple CCK cable which allows you to charge at the same time?
> 
> It has been observed recently that it seems to be better and more reliable for Audio connection compared to single port Apple CCK cable.


Maybe that could be because you would be powering the chip in the cable, using mains power, rather than the phone battery.
It would be interesting to hear the experiences of as many users of that cable as possible.


----------



## Soundizer

miketlse said:


> Maybe that could be because you would be powering the chip in the cable, using mains power, rather than the phone battery.
> It would be interesting to hear the experiences of as many users of that cable as possible.




The observation of more reliability was made without powering the iPhone. However i see your logic.


----------



## Soundizer

I would love to see next Chord Mojo utilising Bluetooth 5.0. Samsung new S8 has Bluetooth 5.0 which is over 3 times better range than Bluetooth 4versions. Then on top of Bluetooth 5 include support for:
AptX
AptX HD
AAC

if Apple iPhone 8 has BT5, then it is even more compelling.
Who needs all the fuss with cables.

That new Mojo Poly makes the Mojo too big.
I am sure if Apple offer BT5 on iPhone 8 we will see many BT5 DACS in 2018.


----------



## Hooster

DavidW said:


> I love the sound, but I'm seriously considering bailing on the Mojo. And I do wish Chord would respond more so than telling folks to wait for the next iOS update. And here we are...



It is not for Chord to respond. There is absolutely nothing they can do. This is an Apple problem. Don't you wish Apple would respond? Why are you bailing on a product that works in favor of one that does not?


----------



## supervisor

Hooster said:


> It is not for Chord to respond. There is absolutely nothing they can do. This is an Apple problem. Don't you wish Apple would respond? Why are you bailing on a product that works in favor of one that does not?



how can you say it is not for them to respond? it may be accurate that "there is absolutely nothing they can do" but all they have done is written two Facebook posts about the issue.

they need to put a disclaimer on the Chord website and remove any reference to iOS compatibility if "there is absolutely nothing they can do." they need to tell the world the Mojo and Hugo are, for the time being, no longer compatible with iOS, with no solution in sight...


----------



## Hooster

supervisor said:


> they need to tell the world the Mojo and Hugo are, for the time being, no longer compatible with iOS, with no solution in sight...



No solution in sight? So you think Apple is unable/unwilling to fix this?


----------



## supervisor

Hooster said:


> No solution in sight? So you think Apple is unable/unwilling to fix this?



wouldn't put it past them. have you not seen their official response? 

"Hi

When using electronic accessories with your iPhone, ensure that they are either genuine Apple products or that they have been certified as Made for iPhone under the MFi program. Certified items come with the "Made for iPhone" logo on them and/or on their packaging.





Using uncertified or counterfeit accessories may damage your iPhone and/or adversely affect operation. Apple's warranty does not cover damage caused by use with a third party product that does not meet Apple's specifications."


----------



## Hooster

supervisor said:


> wouldn't put it past them. have you not seen their official response?
> 
> "Hi
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. This is the first time I have seen an official Apple response. Judging by it, I think you are right and Chord "need to tell the world the Mojo and Hugo are, for the time being, no longer compatible with iOS, with no solution in sight..."

There are ways around this for people who insist on using Apple. They could simply get an Android phone and use that. They are not that expensive.


----------



## x RELIC x

supervisor said:


> wouldn't put it past them. have you not seen their official response?
> 
> "Hi
> 
> ...



Obviously Apple is clueless that even MFI certified portable DAC/amps are having issues with their latest updates. This issue is affecting much more than Chord products and MFI certification isn't immune to Apple's 'wisdom' in their new power handling limit.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Can't wait for this "Apple" stuff to be behind us so we can get to the regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## supervisor

honestly thought about switching to Android because of this issue. but i just can't give up Messages... i can't.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

supervisor said:


> honestly thought about switching to Android because of this issue. but i just can't give up Messages... i can't.


Get an inexpensive (sub $100) DAP to connect your Mojo to and store your music there...or BT it over. Then again, you can always wait for the much ballyhooed "Poly" and spend a kajillion dollars to do much of what these small DAPs can do. Personally, I think it is a better idea than getting rid of the Mojo. If Apple ever gets it sorted, you still have your Mojo and you have a DAP that you can use elsewhere...including turning a speaker system into a BT one later on.


----------



## supervisor

WayTooCrazy said:


> Get an inexpensive (sub $100) DAP to connect your Mojo to and store your music there...or BT it over. Then again, you can always wait for the much ballyhooed "Poly" and spend a kajillion dollars to do much of what these small DAPs can do. Personally, I think it is a better idea than getting rid of the Mojo. If Apple ever gets it sorted, you still have your Mojo and you have a DAP that you can use elsewhere...including turning a speaker system into a BT one later on.



lol yes I've pre-ordered a Poly. but that doesn't help me in May 2017 when I want to listen to music in headphones in bed and Poly not out until July (?)...


----------



## Ike1985 (May 16, 2017)

I would add that chord has been involved in this thread since day 1.  Hats off to Rob Watts and the other who I've seen commenting for the entire thread.  Finally, get over apple.  Literally hundreds of pages of this thread is people complaining about mojo not working right with apple.  BTW if you frequent other dac threads you'll see that this problem isn't limited to Chord.  The problem is dokey with apple and their lock-down of their platform.  Happy with my S7 edge, forget apple.  I don't enjoy electronic jail.  The S8/S8 Edge is a fantastic phone BTW.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Truth of the matter is, I'm sure they're tired of people telling them to leave their platform of choice. I'm all about choice. If you like it, deal with the demons that reside in it, but don't expect other manufacturers to fix the problem that your platform created (and continues to create, over and over again). I actually wish Windows mobile was a viable platform. Since I run PCs, I'd like a mobile device that could do all the things I want, and sync in complete parity with my OS of choice. That is one thing Apple has going for it. If you stick within their Ecosystem, it is pretty bad ass!  (Just not for me).


----------



## matt8268

I use my iPhone 7+ on 10.3.1 at home, and the drops are there but rather infrequent. Usually no more than 1 time per album, but it does vary a bit. It is acceptable for me temporarily given how much I enjoy listening to my Mojo. That is of course provided a fix is coming from Apple at some point. I think Apple makes a huge mistake by being so secretive about bugs. They are simply horrible. If they would just acknowledge the issue, and give folks some way to track when a fix would be released, I think everyone would understand and wait (relatively) patiently. The uncertainty and lack of communication makes it worse.

True story, I walked into an Apple store complaining that my Apple Watch failed to show certain calendar events that were on my phone. Since the watch simply mimicks what the phone shows, there is no other explanation than a bug with the watch, and the bug had been there from day 1 (over a year). The Apple store employee I talked to said "tell me about it", and proceeded to show me his watch and the exact same syncing issue that I had. ON HIS (THE APPLE EMPLOYEE'S) WATCH. I thought this was great, I was finally going to get an answer. He directed me to the next level person, who told me there were no known bugs with the watch. I referred her to her own employee who just showed me the exact issue I was having on his watch, and she just reiterated there were no known bugs, and perhaps I could call into their tech support number. This ended up being a few weeks before WatchOS 3 came out (huge update), which fixed the issue. If I could have simply seen an acknowledgment of the bug and when they were planning to fix it, I would have felt treated like an adult and been much happier.

Apple doesn't really have an incentive to change unless this leads to reduced sales, which doesn't seem likely. For me the love for some of their products is very offset by this arrogance when it comes to leveling with customers about issues. This erodes my trust and good faith in Apple, and is building up and could cause me (and others?) to at some point make a move away from Apple.


----------



## aangen

Chord just needs to make and Apple version of the Mojo. Make it white, make it limited to playing songs from iTunes, make it cost three or four times more than the first version, make it stop working in two years and require the customer to buy a new one that is only marginally better. Give the Apple kids what they like, give them what they are used to.


----------



## Deftone

DavidW said:


> I upgraded to iOS 10.3.2. Big mistake for me (and why such variation as reported in this thread?). I was at first intrigued as my Mojo played without fail for a solid six or seven minutes this morning and then bam!, same old, same old. It's gotten even worse. Now it plays for a few seconds. Any sudden touch of the iPhone and the Mojo stops and my music comes out of the iPhone speaker. The iPhone displays "Cannot Use Device.  Mojo: The connected device is not supported."
> 
> *I love the sound, but I'm seriously considering bailing on the Mojo.* And I do wish Chord would respond more so than telling folks to wait for the next iOS update. And here we are...



Wait, so you love the sound but apple mess up again and it makes you want to bail on mojo...


----------



## Slaphead

DavidW said:


> I upgraded to iOS 10.3.2. Big mistake for me (and why such variation as reported in this thread?). I was at first intrigued as my Mojo played without fail for a solid six or seven minutes this morning and then bam!, same old, same old. It's gotten even worse. Now it plays for a few seconds. Any sudden touch of the iPhone and the Mojo stops and my music comes out of the iPhone speaker.* The iPhone displays "Cannot Use Device.  Mojo: The connected device is not supported."*
> 
> I love the sound, but I'm seriously considering bailing on the Mojo. And I do wish Chord would respond more so than telling folks to wait for the next iOS update. And here we are...



I've been testing a prototype device for my company which uses an official Apple sourced LAM (Lightning Audio Module) which is designed to allow charging of the iPhone 7 while listening to music.

When I say prototype I mean that from an electronics point of view the device is finished. It's just the form that's still being worked on. Up until the 10.3.1 beta it worked flawlessly, thereafter the exact same problem that a lot of people are facing in that it would work for a bit before reporting that the device is not compatible, or just reporting that the device is incompatible as soon as it's plugged in, even though all of the electronics are officially Apple and the device would be official MFi. We've now confirmed that the problem still exists with the public release of 10.3.2.

Now if Apple break what is effectively their own stuff with an iOS update what chance to independent manufacturers such as Chord have?

We know that the ability to charge and listen to music would have been a killer feature, and since the iPhone 7 it's a feature that a lot of people have been crying out for. However the project is now on hold as a result of this problem. Also even if it is resolved we're coming to the conclusion we cannot risk even a minimum manufacturing order as there are no guarantees that it won't be broken by iOS 11.


----------



## Hooster

I just got a XMOS USB decoder for my Mojo. I feel that it certainly elevates things, bringing more stability, focus and authority. I could be imagining all of that, but nonetheless, I feel it was $125 well spent.


----------



## venton

Do the problem iphones cut out when in airplane mode? The cut outs seem to happen when searching for masts, so I presume this would stop the disconnect?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Hooster said:


> I just got a XMOS USB decoder for my Mojo. I feel that it certainly elevates things, bringing more stability, focus and authority. I could be imagining all of that, but nonetheless, I feel it was $125 well spent.



What product? I've been looking at the Jitterbug and such. I've also built my own USB cable which I like very much (v1.0) I ended up lending it to someone to test and they enjoyed it as well, so I'll be making another, but changing a few more aspects on it (again for testing). This was made for the charge whine...but I like how it sounds for music as well.

 
It is far from attractive, which is why I dubbed it "Ugly USB". It was based on the concept of the "Curious USB" cable and I'm actually going to do the same thing, but this time take the Vcc and GND outside and weave them around each other. I'll have a floating shield on the device side this time and leave the shielding soldered on the Host side.


----------



## XybernetIQ (May 17, 2017)

DavidW said:


> Communicate with their customers. I know Rob Watts regularly posts here (and I appreciate that). I feel that we're not getting any guidance about what Chord may be doing with any communications they may have had with Apple, or any workarounds if there are any (other posters are trying many things- some work in some environment, others don't). I wrote to Chord a few times on their product support page (and not all about Apple) and haven't heard back once and that is somewhat frustrating.  I really like Chord and the Mojo, but I need the Mojo to work for me. Otherwise, what's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DavidW said:


> I upgraded to iOS 10.3.2. Big mistake for me (and why such variation as reported in this thread?). I was at first intrigued as my Mojo played without fail for a solid six or seven minutes this morning and then bam!, same old, same old. It's gotten even worse. Now it plays for a few seconds. Any sudden touch of the iPhone and the Mojo stops and my music comes out of the iPhone speaker. The iPhone displays "Cannot Use Device.  Mojo: The connected device is not supported."
> 
> I love the sound, but I'm seriously considering bailing on the Mojo. And I do wish Chord would respond more so than telling folks to wait for the next iOS update. And here we are...





First time poster in this thread and my english is far from being good.

Anyway I dared to post because I've updated in the morning to iOS10.3.2 both my iPad Air 2 and iPhone 7 Plus. I was on 10.3.1 before.
I used the same ol' setup I use since I bought my Mojo and I did not experienced your findings. It works flawlessly as it always has done in the various iOS iterations, since I bought it. No drops, just music. Being it from iPhone or iPad. I never tried beta releases of iOS.

I connect to the Mojo from either iDevices I have through the old CCK, the model with one USB socket w/o charging lighting port. The CCK is connected to Mojo through the USB Adapter Module, the Poly-like box (sold with Mojo Cable Pack http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo-cable-pack/).

I don't have a USB OTG cable to connect Mojo to the CCK, to test if it works w/o the USB Adapter Module or not, but in the setup described above I have nothing to complaint. It just worked and it works since 5 hours ago.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Arghavan

Sorry if it's been discussed before but 
1. does it make a difference if I connect Mojo to a smartphone or the AK300 DAP? any difference in sound quality?
2. when I use mojo with my phone (4G LTE) it has a very audible noise to the sound. How can I remedy this?


----------



## gazzington

Hi I have just bought one of these today. I would like to get it a case but the official one is rather pricey. Has anyone found a cheaper alternative?


----------



## Hooster (May 17, 2017)

WayTooCrazy said:


> What product? I've been looking at the Jitterbug and such. I've also built my own USB cable which I like very much (v1.0) I ended up lending it to someone to test and they enjoyed it as well, so I'll be making another, but changing a few more aspects on it (again for testing). This was made for the charge whine...but I like how it sounds for music as well.



This, the best version; *https://tinyurl.com/m7pv7ap
*
It makes the jitterbug look like a bad joke, in my own opinion of course, and that decoder is not portable..


----------



## Soundizer (May 17, 2017)

WayTooCrazy said:


> Get an inexpensive (sub $100) DAP to connect your Mojo to and store your music there...or BT it over. Then again, you can always wait for the much ballyhooed "Poly" and spend a kajillion dollars to do much of what these small DAPs can do. Personally, I think it is a better idea than getting rid of the Mojo. If Apple ever gets it sorted, you still have your Mojo and you have a DAP that you can use elsewhere...including turning a speaker system into a BT one later on.




I agree with your thinking here. Polly or a DAP is a better option then speding xxxx on Android devices and is a big headache to change mobile OS. 

Much better to get future proofed Poly which will hold its value more so than even Flagship Android phones.

I simply don't use Mojo with my iPone as prefer a wireless solution which is where Poly comes in. Poly will be out soon.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Hooster said:


> This, the best version; *https://tinyurl.com/m7pv7ap
> *
> It makes the jitterbug look like a bad joke, in my own opinion of course, and that decoder is not portable..



Saving this for future! Though, before that...I'll be getting the Furman to quiet down the Trickle charging... "then" this is a possibility.


----------



## xeroian

xeroian said:


> Well I got that one wrong, at least partially. Apple have tonight released a 10.3.3 beta. I will try it as soon as the public beta is available.



Problem is still there with 10.3.3 beta 1. I managed 45 minutes before my sound muted. As usual my iPhone 6s+ still things it is playing.


----------



## almarti

I am sure this has been already asked (I apologize) but after reading again famous post #3 I have not found it.
Which is the specific COAX cable to connect FiiO X5III to Mojo? I understood 3.5mm jack 4-pole at FiiO side and 3.5mm jack 2-pole at Mojo side. Right? 
In any case all models you may know, please share 
Thanks


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> I am sure this has been already asked (I apologize) but after reading again famous post #3 I have not found it.
> Which is the specific COAX cable to connect FiiO X5III to Mojo? I understood 3.5mm jack 4-pole at FiiO side and 3.5mm jack 2-pole at Mojo side. Right?
> In any case all models you may know, please share
> Thanks


Post #3 shows the plugs and cabling for X5II.
I have looked on the FiiO forum page, and can see no mention of plugs, so maybe your best option will be to post a question on that page. https://www.head-fi.org/f/forums/fiio.180/


----------



## x RELIC x

almarti said:


> I am sure this has been already asked (I apologize) but after reading again famous post #3 I have not found it.
> Which is the specific COAX cable to connect FiiO X5III to Mojo? I understood 3.5mm jack 4-pole at FiiO side and 3.5mm jack 2-pole at Mojo side. Right?
> In any case all models you may know, please share
> Thanks





miketlse said:


> Post #3 shows the plugs and cabling for X5II.
> I have looked on the FiiO forum page, and can see no mention of plugs, so maybe your best option will be to post a question on that page. https://www.head-fi.org/f/forums/fiio.180/



Yes, the X5 III is the same as the X5 II.

You can grab something like this, but make sure to choose the 4 pole option:

http://penonaudio.com/Coaxial-Decoding-cable-for-Chord-Mojo-with-DAP


----------



## almarti

Thanks a lot, sure the 4-pole


x RELIC x said:


> Yes, the X5 III is the same as the X5 II.
> 
> You can grab something like this, but make sure to choose the 4 pole option:
> 
> http://penonaudio.com/Coaxial-Decoding-cable-for-Chord-Mojo-with-DAP


----------



## cyberhazy (May 17, 2017)

venton said:


> Do the problem iphones cut out when in airplane mode? The cut outs seem to happen when searching for masts, so I presume this would stop the disconnect?



Good idea, but I didn't find that Airplane Mode made the audio drops any less frequent.

Until Apple gets around to fixing this problem, it might be worthwhile to think of our phones as buggy computers instead of as appliances or audio gear.  Right now, I'm thinking the bug has more to do with the iOS app ecosystem and our usage patterns than with any specific hardware-related problems.  (Are there any long-time Mac users out there who remember the bad old days when we needed something like Conflict Catcher to sort out software problems?)  Anyway, I've adopted the following behaviors which I think make the audio drops less severe:

1. Force quitting backgrounded apps that have earned my suspicion, especially iOS's built-in audio apps like Music (when I'm not using it) and Podcasts, and also force quitting 3rd-party apps that output audio if I'm still having a problem.

2. Turning off background app refresh on these same suspicious apps.  For me, that means setting the Podcast app to refresh manually instead of automatically.  You can also go into General Settings -> Background App Refresh and take an axe to different apps, but I haven't had to go that far.

3. Power cycling the phone, although I haven't had to resort to this since trying #1 and #2 above.

Admittedly these strategies have not solved the issue completely, but whereas I used to get audio drops every couple of minutes, if I'm lucky, now I can listen to entire albums without experiencing any dropouts.  This may depend on the app being used for playback - I use the iOS Music app for iTunes synced content, and Onkyo HF player for HD and DSD, and I think I still get more drops using the Onkyo player, but it's still not as bad as before.


----------



## Mython (May 17, 2017)

Since it's so quiet, here in the thread, here's a little something to feed Mojo, in a spare 5 minutes:

youtube.com/watch?v=dqE871--piM

(original: youtube.com/watch?v=8NQ-Bk63Hs8 )

youtube.com/watch?v=rcVEsNno40w


----------



## Deftone

Mython said:


> Since it's so quiet, here in the thread, here's a little something to feed Mojo, in a spare 5 minutes:
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=dqE871--piM
> 
> ...



And hes some for people that like a little more meat on the bone


----------



## junix

junix said:


> Thnx for the tip!
> 
> Updated my iPhone yesterday evening.. been using the Mojo (with Penon Audio Pure Silver Decoding Cable) for 3 hours total without one single dropout.
> I used to have dropouts every few minutes, so it looks promising.
> ...



After some "break in time" my iOS 10.3.2 returned to normal - aka I experience periodic dropouts ..
I cannot explain the fact that I used it for more than 6 hours without a single dropout on the first day after the update. Sorry for the optimistic misleading first info..

I cannot find any correlation between anything I do and the frequency of the dropouts.. let's just call it "Apple Magic" for the time being.

I'm not giving up on the Mojo so I'll have to find a cheap DAP until/if this gets solved by Apple or just accept I bought the 256 gb version of the iPhone 7 for nothing and buy a proper DAP.


----------



## Soundizer (May 18, 2017)

hi Junix,

Try using the larger Apple CCK kit cable (includes a charging port) as it is more reliable than the single port Apple CCK kit. Buy it direct from Apple.

Apparently over 50% of MFI shown certified cables on Amazon are not really MFI. Apple complained to Amazon about selling these dodgy cables, but nothing Amazon can do about it.

Let us know how it goes with the Apple CCK cable.

Soundizer


----------



## DavidW

junix said:


> After some "break in time" my iOS 10.3.2 returned to normal - aka I experience periodic dropouts ..
> I cannot explain the fact that I used it for more than 6 hours without a single dropout on the first day after the update. Sorry for the optimistic misleading first info..
> 
> I cannot find any correlation between anything I do and the frequency of the dropouts.. let's just call it "Apple Magic" for the time being.
> ...



After a few days away from the Mojo, I too decided that I'm not giving up either. Plug and play would be nice, but the iOS combo at the moment won't allow that.

I did find this helpful from cyberhazy:



cyberhazy said:


> Good idea, but I didn't find that Airplane Mode made the audio drops any less frequent.
> 
> Until Apple gets around to fixing this problem, it might be worthwhile to think of our phones as buggy computers instead of as appliances or audio gear.  Right now, I'm thinking the bug has more to do with the iOS app ecosystem and our usage patterns than with any specific hardware-related problems.  (Are there any long-time Mac users out there who remember the bad old days when we needed something like Conflict Catcher to sort out software problems?)  Anyway, I've adopted the following behaviors which I think make the audio drops less severe:
> 
> ...



That helped (with thanks to cyberhazy). This morning, I was able to listen Gene Ammon's great Boss Tenor LP







almost in its entirety without a drop.  That, and the superb sound quality of Ammons and the Mojo, convinced me to stick with it.


----------



## waveSounds

Deftone said:


> And hes some for people that like a little more meat on the bone




I've recently been listening to Opeth's Deliverance & Damnation Remixed - well, the Damnation album specifically - through lé Mojo... there's nothing else out there that manages to create a similar atmosphere to it. One of my favourite albums of all time!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I returned my iOS phone and gave away my iPad awhile ago... but I decided that the Mojo was also better separated from my LG V20 as well...


----------



## ecmfidelity

waveSounds said:


> I've recently been listening to Opeth's Deliverance & Damnation Remixed - well, the Damnation album specifically - through lé Mojo... there's nothing else out there that manages to create a similar atmosphere to it. One of my favourite albums of all time!


I am not at all a metal guy, but I was hooked on Damnation when it was relased about fourteen years ago. One of the best progessive rock albums I have heard since I bough the Led Zeppelins IV in the beginning of the 70s. Now I'm mostly listen to jazz and classical, and this is one of the few rock albums I'm still enjoying from time to time. Now back to my Mojo and Tomasz Stanko Quartet


----------



## almarti

WayTooCrazy said:


> I returned my iOS phone and gave away my iPad awhile ago... but I decided that the Mojo was also better separated from my LG V20 as well...



Which cable are you using for the COAX connection of X5iii with Mojo?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

almarti said:


> Which cable are you using for the COAX connection of X5iii with Mojo?



It's a DIY quick cable I tossed together just for testing...It's made with Toxic Cables SPC wire (Viper) and some cheap connectors (that's why it looks ugly). I had Neutrik ends on it, but used them as "Y" split elsewhere. If I decide to stack like this more often, I'll get better connectors and rebuild the cable.


----------



## Arghavan

Can you recommend a good over-ear but portable headphones to use with Mojo? I really like the design and construction of V-Moda's M100 but the sound is just too bassy


----------



## supervisor

Arghavan said:


> Can you recommend a good over-ear but portable headphones to use with Mojo? I really like the design and construction of V-Moda's M100 but the sound is just too bassy



OPPO PM-3


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Arghavan said:


> Can you recommend a good over-ear but portable headphones to use with Mojo? I really like the design and construction of V-Moda's M100 but the sound is just too bassy



Audeze Sine, I hear good things about the Meze 99 Classic too (kind of interested in those).


----------



## Arghavan

WayTooCrazy said:


> Audeze Sine, I hear good things about the Meze 99 Classic too (kind of interested in those).


Sine is on-ear. is it as comfortable as over-ears like pm-3 and v-moda m-100?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Arghavan said:


> Sine is on-ear. is it as comfortable as over-ears like pm-3 and v-moda m-100?



PM-3 is more comfortable, but not as good a headphone. I prefer the Sine. Though, I also have mine modded with larger earpads that make them more comfortable than the PM-3 (using ATH-MSR7 earpads). I did very much enjoy the PM-3 when I had them though.


----------



## Arghavan

WayTooCrazy said:


> PM-3 is more comfortable, but not as good a headphone. I prefer the Sine. Though, I also have mine modded with larger earpads that make them more comfortable than the PM-3 (using ATH-MSR7 earpads). I did very much enjoy the PM-3 when I had them though.


Is the modding process rather easy? I'm not much of a modder. 
Also which one of Sines you've got? Open back or closed back?


----------



## almarti

MrSpeakers Ether Flow; they are amazing with Mojo


----------



## WayTooCrazy (May 18, 2017)

Arghavan said:


> Is the modding process rather easy? I'm not much of a modder.
> Also which one of Sines you've got? Open back or closed back?



Easy to Mod. I'm using closed. Check the Sine thread if you are interested, there is a ton of information there. There is information on the 3D files you will need to get printed to facilitate pad rolling.


----------



## Arghavan

WayTooCrazy said:


> Easy to Mod. I'm using closed. Check the Sine thread if you are interested, there is a ton of information there. There is information on the 3D files you will need to get printed to facilitate pad rolling.


Here I don't have the 3D printing options. I saw you mentioned you tested both the msr7 and brainwavz earpads. Can I fit either one without the hassle of using an adapter?


----------



## Arghavan

almarti said:


> MrSpeakers Ether Flow; they are amazing with Mojo


They sound great but over my budget (500-600$)


----------



## Deftone




----------



## x RELIC x

Arghavan said:


> They sound great but over my budget (500-600$)



MrSpeakers AEON is the one to look at for your budget then, and early impressions are very good. Very close to the ETHER line but much more reasonably priced and the Mojo will have no issues driving them.


----------



## rbalcom

almarti said:


> Which cable are you using for the COAX connection of X5iii with Mojo?



Why not use the coax cable that came with the X5iii and a simple RCA to Mono 3.5mm adapter?


----------



## emjen

Guys, i might het a second hand Mojo around 360€, and use it as a desktop amp and dac. I have the Sennheiser HD 598's and grado 125es, not really phones that need amping, but if i can het the best for a good deal it still might be worth it. It will be used in desktop only with Spotify premium as source. 
A note: i would actually prefer something that would also be able to run my speakers as well, but this one doesnt, right?


----------



## Galm

New iOS update didn't seem to do anything...

Getting saltier.


----------



## almarti

rbalcom said:


> Why not use the coax cable that came with the X5iii and a simple RCA to Mono 3.5mm adapter?


Why not? But I need to be sure it works properly and if RCA to Mono 3.5mm supports digital signal as it looks like as analog signal


----------



## waveSounds (May 19, 2017)

ecmfidelity said:


> I am not at all a metal guy, but I was hooked on Damnation when it was relased about fourteen years ago. One of the best progessive rock albums I have heard since I bough the Led Zeppelins IV in the beginning of the 70s. Now I'm mostly listen to jazz and classical, and this is one of the few rock albums I'm still enjoying from time to time. Now back to my Mojo and Tomasz Stanko Quartet



Interesting you say that, as I'm not big into metal either. One of the few genres I rarely listen to, and when it has growling even less so.

As for the Mojo; it pairs brilliantly with my Shure SRH1540s, but I'm looking to add an open-back to use with it. Have my eye on the T1.2, Amiron, Elear, and LCD-2.


----------



## rbalcom

almarti said:


> Why not? But I need to be sure it works properly and if RCA to Mono 3.5mm supports digital signal as it looks like as analog signal



I used the Coax cable that came with an iBasso DX80 to connect it to the Mojo using an RCA to 3.5mm mono plug adapter and it worked great. Those adapters are fairly inexpensive compared to a custom Coax cable. The Mojo needs a two connection point 3.5mm plug for the signal and ground. The adapter is just metal and passes what ever signal it gets. Mine played FLAC at 192 and DSD without issue.


----------



## RobinTim

Deftone said:


>



What player is this? Looks like a good fit in term of size.


----------



## miketlse

RobinTim said:


> What player is this? Looks like a good fit in term of size.


I assume that it is the new Shanling M2s, which seems to be generating some excitement.
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/s...ith-ak4490-muse8920-bluetooth-usb-out.843643/


----------



## 435279

RobinTim said:


> What player is this? Looks like a good fit in term of size.



Shanling M2s


----------



## supervisor

does anyone know if new Onkyo DP-S1 works with Mojo?


----------



## howdy

supervisor said:


> does anyone know if new Onkyo DP-S1 works with Mojo?


It does, but there is no offline Tidal support which is why im going with the equally priced X5iii. Perfect source and it outputs DSD via Coax.


----------



## gazzington

Could somebody send me a link of what cable I need to play music on my Sony xz through the chrome mojo?


----------



## miketlse

gazzington said:


> Could somebody send me a link of what cable I need to play music on my Sony xz through the chrome mojo?


It is USB C socket, so probably a cable such as mentioned in this post https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2095#post-13376124


----------



## Sam Anv

WOW thats some good stuff


----------



## doktorkarate

Hi, I'd like to have a new desktop DAC/AMP and would really like to get either the m9xx or the m900. Both would cost about the same ~600€ My "Problem" is that I could get a mojo for 400€ and I don't know what to go for now; I mean I could use the Mojo as a desktop amp, right? please "help"


----------



## miketlse (May 21, 2017)

doktorkarate said:


> Hi, I'd like to have a new desktop DAC/AMP and would really like to get either the m9xx or the m900. Both would cost about the same ~600€ My "Problem" is that I could get a mojo for 400€ and I don't know what to go for now; I mean I could use the Mojo as a desktop amp, right? please "help"


The Mojo is a DAC, with the headphone output taken directly from the DAC.
There is no headphone amp contained within the case - but Mojo does not need one to drive most types of headphones (up to 600 ohms).
Many of us use the Mojo as an input source for a desktop amp, and it performs very well in that role.

If you are looking to drive passive speakers, then you will need to factor in the cost of an amp as well. If budget is an issue, there are pre-owned bargains around on auction sites, or even the ex-demo Yamaha RX-V381 on this page http://www.son-video.com/destockage...45&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Product#DOM3
Some owners of the DAVE dac do drive passive speakers directly from the DAVE, without using an amp, but they do need to be high efficiency speakers.
The Mojo does have less output power, but maybe it is possible to drive desktop monitor type speakers, although I don't remember ever hearing anyone posting about trying this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## doktorkarate

miketlse said:


> The Mojo is a DAC, with the headphone output taken directly from the DAC.
> There is no headphone amp contained within the case - but Mojo does not need one to drive most types of headphones (up to 600 ohms).
> Many of us use the Mojo as an input source for a desktop amp, and it performs very well in that role.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply! Kinda helped, yeah! So as I only am using headphones, where the hardest to drive are HD600 and T50rpmk3 I should be perfectly fine with the mojo, right?
I still have a O2 Amp here. I could split the 3,5mm to RCA and then AMP the signal if needed in future, I guess?
Hope I got you right
Thanks again for the answer!


----------



## miketlse

doktorkarate said:


> Thanks for your reply! Kinda helped, yeah! So as I only am using headphones, where the hardest to drive are HD600 and T50rpmk3 I should be perfectly fine with the mojo, right?
> I still have a O2 Amp here. I could split the 3,5mm to RCA and then AMP the signal if needed in future, I guess?
> Hope I got you right
> Thanks again for the answer!



There are plenty of Mojo owners, who report great synergy with the HD600, for example https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-842#post-12402777

To use an external amp, all you will need is an 3.5mm to two RCA cable, and they are easy to find.


----------



## guido

I love my HD-600s on the Mojo...real synergy!


----------



## Alu

I recently got the Meze 99 Classics and I'm using them with the Mojo out of my Laptop as my travel setup.
And holy moly, the Mojo really surprises me every time time I use it.
The fact that such a small device can achieve these musical heights really is startling.

I love this thing.
I also feel like I found my definitive portable setup, and I can totally understand why people would stick with this thing as their primary DAC.


----------



## x RELIC x

miketlse said:


> but Mojo does not need one to drive most types of headphones (up to 600 ohms).



Up to 800 Ohms according to Chord.


----------



## stormdrain667

With the ios bug (I have it too CCK usb 3) I'm wondering what the experience of using something like the jitterbug is?

With the audio cutoff being so intermittent is it possible that it's an interference thing?

If anyone has one of those usb purifier thing can they comment if they still get the cut outs?

Cheers


----------



## noobandroid

stormdrain667 said:


> With the ios bug (I have it too CCK usb 3) I'm wondering what the experience of using something like the jitterbug is?
> 
> With the audio cutoff being so intermittent is it possible that it's an interference thing?
> 
> ...


are you trying to say putting a usb purifier type of stuff in between ios device and mojo, in the connection of cck? don't think it's gonna bring anything to the table


----------



## stormdrain667

noobandroid said:


> are you trying to say putting a usb purifier type of stuff in between ios device and mojo, in the connection of cck? don't think it's gonna bring anything to the table


No idea just a random theory. It's just that some people it works fine and others get the audio cutout at random times.

It's the random bit that makes me think interference


----------



## bikutoru

I know it is new fashion to complain about Apple, because they make popular stuff they must be bad.
Just to understand what all the fuss about I spent the whole weekend with Mojo and CCKs. I do have both old usb 2 and a new one usb 3 with charging port. Have to report that usb 3 gave me 2 cut outs initially on Friday night with iPad 2.  Starting on Saturday, I used only iPhone 7, no matter what I did or how hard I tried I couldn't get any cutouts, neither on old or new CCKs. I'm not saying there is no problem with new update, I'm saying that I had hard time replicating it.
At the end of this weekend I decided to try Google Pixel. Oh well, it does not sound as clear as iPhone and it also has this almost unnoticeable crackling, almost like I'm listening to an LP, kinda defeats the Mojo's mojo. 
I guess, I'm sticking with what I've been using all along.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@bikutoru Sounds like an issue with that particular Pixel phone (or cable). I have had none of those issues playing through my LG V20, Sony Xperia ZV3, or a few other Android devices I have on hand.


----------



## zerolight

bikutoru said:


> I know it is new fashion to complain about Apple, because they make popular stuff they must be bad.
> Just to understand what all the fuss about I spent the whole weekend with Mojo and CCKs. I do have both old usb 2 and a new one usb 3 with charging port. Have to report that usb 3 gave me 2 cut outs initially on Friday night with iPad 2.  Starting on Saturday, I used only iPhone 7, no matter what I did or how hard I tried I couldn't get any cutouts, neither on old or new CCKs. I'm not saying there is no problem with new update, I'm saying that I had hard time replicating it.
> At the end of this weekend I decided to try Google Pixel. Oh well, it does not sound as clear as iPhone and it also has this almost unnoticeable crackling, almost like I'm listening to an LP, kinda defeats the Mojo's mojo.
> I guess, I'm sticking with what I've been using all along.



Trying taking the Mojo and iPhone out for a walk. When I stay home, I'm fine 99% of the time. When I am commuting it drops the connection several times over a 30 min journey and I need to pull the cable and reconnect. If there was an alternative DAP I could use for Tidal Streaming that was as good or better I think I'd jump, but I'm not sure there is:

AR M2 / M20 - firmware updates seem to be thin on the ground, Tidal support is becoming an issue, Apple Music maybe too, and the M20 seems broken on current firmware
X5 III - not convinced its as good as the Mojo, again firmware seems spotty
DX200 - by all accounts this is pretty fast and slick, looks good too, but it seems like it's a bit thin and analytic rather than fun like the Mojo
X7 - spotty firmware, not so fun
Poly - unreleased, but looks ideal, except that it needs a personal hotspot rather than it being the personal hotspot, which means it can't be used on my weekly commuter flight, which is very very stupid


----------



## Sunnysideup

Late to the party as usual. Charging it up on my desk now.


----------



## almarti

I am just reaching out the conclusion of acquiring an X5III for commuting paired with IEMs and paired with Mojo and Ether Flow at home.
Tidal offline is key for me.


----------



## zerolight

From what I've read the X5iii doesn't pair well over USB but you can get a special coax cable to connect digitally. Tidal is supposedly fine on the X5iii. I'm hoping some brings out an Android DAP that's up at the Mojo level, but bang up to date - a new version of the AR M2 for instance.


----------



## WayTooCrazy (May 22, 2017)

@almarti I can check to see if X5iii to Mojo is working with the latest firmware in a few minutes. I don't have the EtherFlow... but I do have hard to drive earbuds (Venture Electronics Zen 2.0 Standard in Balanced form, as well as the "Black Edition" of the Zen 2.0 as well). I also have the Sennheiser HD6XX sitting next to me, and the X5iii does drive the HD6XX to loud levels, synergy is subjective though.

Update:  Yes, X5iii to Mojo is working well through USB or Coaxial. The latest Firmware seems to have corrected the USB problem.

Though, I will admit... I rarely pair them, as I feel the X5iii is strong enough on it's own.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 22, 2017)

Asking a beginner question here. I'm trying to run a test to compare the sonic signatures of the Mojo and another dedicated DAC. Do I:

A) line out to an amp?
B) connect the Mojo in normal mode to an amp?

I tried option A and it resulted in distortion, probably due to the stacked gain, but I'm not sure if option B is conclusive. Any advice?


----------



## x RELIC x (May 22, 2017)

Sunnysideup said:


> Asking a beginner question here. I'm trying to run a test to compare the sonic signatures of the Mojo and another dedicated DAC. Do I:
> 
> A) line out to an amp?
> B) connect the Mojo in normal mode to an amp?
> ...



Line out mode on the Mojo is just a volume preset to 3Vrms, which may be too 'hot' for the amp you are feeding. To get to a more reasonable output level that will play with most amps you can set the Mojo to line level output and then click the volume down -4 times to output 1.9Vrms. There is no loss in attenuating the digital volume according to Rob Watts so don't worry about adjusting the output to a more favorable level. Also be aware that when you adjust the volume that this is now remembered so you'll likely want to turn it down before listening to the Mojo on its own (or be prepared to blast your ears!).

When doing comparisons the attached amp will add it's own signature on top of the Mojo vs the Mojo on its own when comparing signatures.


----------



## benbun

Mojo guros, 

I am current looking for a good DAP for my se846 (z7 moded for home) instead of iphone 6 for casual in the pocket listen with out mojo stack, since i broke 2 fiio lightening musb cable already. I am happy mojo user but the iphone stake is big and run out of storage especially many DAPs now can take on 2 micro SD cards. 

I went and tried higher end 1a/1z/1es vs mojo on balanced for few hours in Sony store, 1a/1z/1es has that airiness feel and details, but voice feels recessed towards the back and a bit dark, mojo voice is much more fore-front and presentable, vocals are strong for mojo. I have also tried the new AK Kann briefly and it seems it's comparable with Mojo on voice, but it's way too big and heavy, but storage is huge 128+256+512! 

I am gear towards on the Onkyo DP-S1 for it's small size but it seems not able to connect to Mojo at home. Anyone has any suggestions on a mojo sounding DAP will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## x RELIC x (May 23, 2017)

benbun said:


> Mojo guros,
> 
> I am current looking for a good DAP for my se846 (z7 moded for home) instead of iphone 6 for casual in the pocket listen with out mojo stack, since i broke 2 fiio lightening musb cable already. I am happy mojo user but the iphone stake is big and run out of storage especially many DAPs now can take on 2 micro SD cards.
> 
> ...



FiiO X5iii. Tonally it is similar to the Mojo, if not slightly warmer. However, if you seek air and a brighter signature then the smooth treble may not be to your liking.


----------



## aangen

I stopped using my Mojo with my Fiio X5iii fo a while because it is just fine without it. A few days ago I plugged the Mojo back into it and sure enough, it's just finer. 
I don't miss it when it isn't plugged in to the X5iii, but I sure do appreciate it when it is. For me it's that close. I do most of my Mojo listening at my computer.


----------



## benbun

Thanks guys, i did consider and tried x5iii and the sound is not as re-fined as iphone+nutron+mojo, and bass are gone. The one dap came close to mojo in the warm vocal at higher price is AK300 and AK Kann. Kann beat AK300 by the shere volumn of really nice bass note, problem is it's in the $1000 range and it's huge  close to the iphone+mojo stack... the other DAP i am consider is onkyo dp-x1a but it doesn't sound close to the thick and warm mojo signture, it sounds relatively digital and cooler.


----------



## howdy

benbun said:


> Thanks guys, i did consider and tried x5iii and the sound is not as re-fined as iphone+nutron+mojo, and bass are gone. The one dap came close to mojo in the warm vocal at higher price is AK300 and AK Kann. Kann beat AK300 by the shere volumn of really nice bass note, problem is it's in the $1000 range and it's huge  close to the iphone+mojo stack... the other DAP i am consider is onkyo dp-x1a but it doesn't sound close to the thick and warm mojo signture, it sounds relatively digital and cooler.


I have both DP-X1 and Fiio X5iii and on there own I myself prefer the DP-X1 by a large margin. I bought the X5iii to use as a source for the Mojo only. I like that I can output DSD via Coax to Mojo with. Its a great source and I have Tidal offline for it as well. I do have my DP-X1 strapped to the Oppo HA2-SE which i love the sound as well.
Ive been trying to get away from multiple devices but, the sound is much better this way.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

My main reason for going Mojo is that not only does it go with the phone, but also with the laptop. It's nice to have one device that handles both.


----------



## 329161

Can anyone confirm if mojo works with players other than UAPP (specifically Poweramp) on android?


----------



## SteveUK (May 24, 2017)

dcfac73 said:


> Can anyone confirm if mojo works with players other than UAPP (specifically Poweramp) on android?



A qualified "yes" - versions of android after 5 Lollipop support USB DACs natively for all apps BUT depending on the implementation, the android audio system upconverts to the highest bitrate that the DAC supports...  So for the Mojo, it may transfer all files at 192KHz. That is my own experience with Marshmallow and Nougat. UAPP as well as some other apps (Neutron for example - I don't know about Poweramp) use their own USB driver to bypass this android "feature".
I personally use an older Sony Xperia Z3C "downgraded" to Android 4.4.4 on which Sony provided their own USB driver to do the same.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

dcfac73 said:


> Can anyone confirm if mojo works with players other than UAPP (specifically Poweramp) on android?



Guess it is a matter of perspective. On my LG V20 via USB, I can't get it to not "up-sample" the audio. So, works... sort of.


----------



## Ike1985

dcfac73 said:


> Can anyone confirm if mojo works with players other than UAPP (specifically Poweramp) on android?



With UAPP the native android upsampling is disabled as UAPP uses their own driver.  This is why I use UAPP, I don't want my music upsampled.  I'm on S7E and UAPP performed flawlessly with both marshmallow and nougat.


----------



## Ike1985

Is Mojo capable of playing this file back? It's Donald Fagan's Morph The Cat SACD (or mayb eit's a DVD-A) with 5.1, each track has two versions, I'm guessing two DVDs and the second is the 5.1 version.  It will play one version but not the other, the second version is a much larger file, usually 3-4x the size of the first.  I'm getting an error in Jriver and I'm configured properly for bitstreaming, here is everything I know about one of the seemingly unplayable files:

Morph The Cat - SACD 304MB
1 bit
2822400 Hz
- The entire album is a single .iso file
- Jriver is unable to obtain a bitrate for the files, I'm guessing it's massive though somewhere north of 5000kbps

"Error: Playback could not be started on the output "CORE AUDIO" using the format DOP 2.8MHz 6ch"

It's odd because all my other DSD works.


----------



## miketlse

Ike1985 said:


> Is Mojo capable of playing this file back? It's Donald Fagan's Morph The Cat SACD (or mayb eit's a DVD-A) with 5.1, each track has two versions, I'm guessing two DVDs and the second is the 5.1 version.  It will play one version but not the other, the second version is a much larger file, usually 3-4x the size of the first.  I'm getting an error in Jriver and I'm configured properly for bitstreaming, here is everything I know about one of the seemingly unplayable files:
> 
> Morph The Cat - SACD 304MB
> 1 bit
> ...


My first thought is that you are trying to play 6 channels (5.1) through a Mojo only designed for 2 channels - so you would have an incompatibility there.


----------



## Ike1985

miketlse said:


> My first thought is that you are trying to play 6 channels (5.1) through a Mojo only designed for 2 channels - so you would have an incompatibility there.



Yea I already fiddled with the various channel options in Jriver but nothing worked.  I assumed that's what it was as well, wanted confirmation.  Thanks


----------



## 435279

Ike1985 said:


> Yea I already fiddled with the various channel options in Jriver but nothing worked.  I assumed that's what it was as well, wanted confirmation.  Thanks



Did yo try changing to 2 channel OP here:


----------



## canali

benbun said:


> Thanks guys, i did consider and tried x5iii and the sound is not as re-fined as iphone+nutron+mojo, and bass are gone. The one dap came close to mojo in the warm vocal at higher price is AK300 and AK Kann. Kann beat AK300 by the shere volumn of really nice bass note, problem is it's in the $1000 range and it's huge  close to the iphone+mojo stack... the other DAP i am consider is onkyo dp-x1a but it doesn't sound close to the thick and warm mojo signture, it sounds relatively digital and cooler.



what of the ibasso dx200? lots of good reviews there.

side note: with the recent apple ios 10.3.2 upgrade both my mojo and dragonfly red are now working again with my ipod touch6.


----------



## howdy

benbun said:


> Thanks guys, i did consider and tried x5iii and the sound is not as re-fined as iphone+nutron+mojo, and bass are gone. The one dap came close to mojo in the warm vocal at higher price is AK300 and AK Kann. Kann beat AK300 by the shere volumn of really nice bass note, problem is it's in the $1000 range and it's huge  close to the iphone+mojo stack... the other DAP i am consider is onkyo dp-x1a but it doesn't sound close to the thick and warm mojo signture, it sounds relatively digital and cooler.


Are you saying that the X5iii and Mojo sounded different than your iPhone and Mojo together? I think the X5iii and Mojo are a awesome combo!


----------



## esm87

Anybody here using mojo with the galaxy s8? Pm me please


----------



## krismusic

benbun said:


> Mojo guros,
> 
> I am current looking for a good DAP for my se846 (z7 moded for home) instead of iphone 6 for casual in the pocket listen with out mojo stack, since i broke 2 fiio lightening musb cable already. I am happy mojo user but the iphone stake is big and run out of storage especially many DAPs now can take on 2 micro SD cards.
> 
> ...


Maybe an android phone is the way to go? I was recommend to try the Sony X3.
Otherwise this looks promising. 
https://ap200.hidizs.net/
I suspect that a lot of DAP manufacturers will be bringing our devices for Tidal and the like. I don't know what has taken them so long!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

howdy said:


> Are you saying that the X5iii and Mojo sounded different than your iPhone and Mojo together? I think the X5iii and Mojo are a awesome combo!


I concur.


----------



## waveSounds

That's a lot of gear & cables for... earbuds


----------



## WayTooCrazy (May 25, 2017)

waveSounds said:


> That's a lot of gear & cables for... earbuds



It is. They are Venture Electronic Zen 2.0 Black Edition, which are 320Ω. I would not try and get on the plane with this setup, lol.


----------



## AviP

Does anyone know of an OTG adapter for an Android phone which would allow me to charge my phone while keeping it connected to the Mojo?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Quick Q y'all. I thought the Mojo auto-detected sampling bitrate, according to the manual, but mine doesn't seem to do that. It goes by whatever I have it set in Windows. Is there any way to have it go automatic?


----------



## Ike1985

SteveOliver said:


> Did yo try changing to 2 channel OP here:



Yea, tried that.  Didn't work.  Oh well!


----------



## Ike1985

AviP said:


> Does anyone know of an OTG adapter for an Android phone which would allow me to charge my phone while keeping it connected to the Mojo?



I went down that path, found nothing.  Suggest you try wireless charging if possible.  FYI Startech makes excellent OTG cables at a cheap price.


----------



## almarti

Ike1985 said:


> With UAPP the native android upsampling is disabled as UAPP uses their own driver.  This is why I use UAPP, I don't want my music upsampled.  I'm on S7E and UAPP performed flawlessly with both marshmallow and nougat.


Fully agree I use UAPP with my OnePlus 3 under Nougat. It works properly, with Meenova cable it pairs with Mojo.
The issue UAPP can not play Tidal Offline (only can stream) and that's a handicap for me.
I don't understand why UAPP can not play Tidal Offline meanwhile all specific android USB drivers of mid/high DAPs (FiiO X5, iBasso, etc.) can do it


----------



## almarti

WayTooCrazy said:


> @almarti I can check to see if X5iii to Mojo is working with the latest firmware in a few minutes. I don't have the EtherFlow... but I do have hard to drive earbuds (Venture Electronics Zen 2.0 Standard in Balanced form, as well as the "Black Edition" of the Zen 2.0 as well). I also have the Sennheiser HD6XX sitting next to me, and the X5iii does drive the HD6XX to loud levels, synergy is subjective though.
> 
> Update:  Yes, X5iii to Mojo is working well through USB or Coaxial. The latest Firmware seems to have corrected the USB problem.
> 
> Though, I will admit... I rarely pair them, as I feel the X5iii is strong enough on it's own.



Nice photo. Thanks for the clarification, I had an HD600 so I can confirm then than Ether Flow will be very well driven.
Which cable are you using for coax connection?


----------



## Barndoor

Ike1985 said:


> I went down that path, found nothing.  Suggest you try wireless charging if possible.  FYI Startech makes excellent OTG cables at a cheap price.



I tried wireless charging. My LG G3 won't wirelessly charge if something is connected to the usb. Couldn't find any settings to change and asked here without anybody replying that they had succeeded.


----------



## AviP

Barndoor said:


> I tried wireless charging. My LG G3 won't wirelessly charge if something is connected to the usb. Couldn't find any settings to change and asked here without anybody replying that they had succeeded.


Thanks for your input. I have a G3 too, you saved me the cost of a wireless charger


----------



## maxh22

almarti said:


> Fully agree I use UAPP with my OnePlus 3 under Nougat. It works properly, with Meenova cable it pairs with Mojo.
> The issue UAPP can not play Tidal Offline (only can stream) and that's a handicap for me.
> I don't understand why UAPP can not play Tidal Offline meanwhile all specific android USB drivers of mid/high DAPs (FiiO X5, iBasso, etc.) can do it



UAPP cannot save offline files because Tidal has not granted them a license to do so. Only the app from the app store can save songs offline; which is why the Fiio x5 III can do it.


----------



## fordski

Barndoor said:


> I tried wireless charging. My LG G3 won't wirelessly charge if something is connected to the usb. Couldn't find any settings to change and asked here without anybody replying that they had succeeded.



Yup I had the same problem with my LG V10. Wireless charging doesn't work with anything plugged into the USB port.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

almarti said:


> Nice photo. Thanks for the clarification, I had an HD600 so I can confirm then than Ether Flow will be very well driven.
> Which cable are you using for coax connection?



Thanks. The cable itself is DIY (quick and dirty to just "test" the Coax out), but the wire is Toxic Cables Viper.


----------



## almarti

maxh22 said:


> UAPP cannot save offline files because Tidal has not granted them a license to do so. Only the app from the app store can save songs offline; which is why the Fiio x5 III can do it.


I downloaded UAPP from the Play Store and paid for the license. So, then, has UAPP to pay more to Tidal as it is supposed FiiO has done to enable Tidal offline in its DAP line?


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> I downloaded UAPP from the Play Store and paid for the license. So, then, has UAPP to pay more to Tidal as it is supposed FiiO has done to enable Tidal offline in its DAP line?


It is a standard way to monetize a technology.
Invent/patent a technology, and then charge customers for a licence to use the technology.


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> It is a standard way to monetize a technology.
> Invent/patent a technology, and then charge customers for a licence to use the technology.



I understand this. I will be willing to pay more to UAPP to enable Tidal offline to my Oneplus 3 and able to connect it to Mojo.
Now the alternative is to spend around $400-600 for an Android DAP to get Tidal offline through USB or Coax.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (May 25, 2017)

miketlse said:


> It is a standard way to monetize a technology.
> Invent/patent a technology, and then charge customers for a licence to use the technology.



It's a safeguard to avoid people circumventing the DRM so people just download a million tracks from Tidal through an external app, canceling their subscription, and essentially getting a ton of albums for ten bucks forever.

Of course, I'm having no problems playing Tidal straight into the Mojo out of a G6 so I'm not sure why y'all are using another app.


----------



## maxh22

almarti said:


> I downloaded UAPP from the Play Store and paid for the license. So, then, has UAPP to pay more to Tidal as it is supposed FiiO has done to enable Tidal offline in its DAP line?





almarti said:


> I understand this. I will be willing to pay more to UAPP to enable Tidal offline to my Oneplus 3 and able to connect it to Mojo.
> Now the alternative is to spend around $400-600 for an Android DAP to get Tidal offline through USB or Coax.



extremesd, the company behind UAPP, has already tried multiple times to obtain a license from Tidal to store songs for offline use but Tidal has declined to grant them a license.

If you want to use the andorid interface then the Fiio X5 III is a good portable source component since Fiio has apparently written a custom usb driver for it; so no android upsampling.

IMO, there is a definite improvement to the sound when playing back local files in airplane mode versus streaming music with the radio antenna active. It sounds way smoother across the spectrum with more apparent depth then before, this is something I notice consistantly.

However, UAPP with an optimized android phone (All background processes and tabs closed, cellular off) sounds not too far behind. YMMV.


----------



## gazzington

Hi I am hoping someone can help. I bought the correct cable to attach the mojo to my Sony phone. I just can't get it to work. I attached it all up played music on phone pressed mojo on. The 3 lights come on but the third one stops being coloured after a few seconds. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gazzington

Ignore that got it working. Wow the sound!


----------



## Ike1985

gazzington said:


> Ignore that got it working. Wow the sound!



If you can disable any upsampling, dithering or EQ'ing you should do so to get max sound quality.  Download and install UAPP, enable bitperfect mode.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

gazzington said:


> Ignore that got it working. Wow the sound!



Hey buddy, care to say what you did to make it work? 

For the life of me I can't get this thing to work with UAPP. Tidal native? No problem. UAPP keeps saying it doesn't recognize it.


----------



## harpo1

SomeGuyDude said:


> Hey buddy, care to say what you did to make it work?
> 
> For the life of me I can't get this thing to work with UAPP. Tidal native? No problem. UAPP keeps saying it doesn't recognize it.


Did you select Use USB DAC in the settings menu of UAPP?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

harpo1 said:


> Did you select Use USB DAC in the settings menu of UAPP?



Of course. Like I said, music plays a-okay through every other app, UAPP just keeps telling me there's no USB device found.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SomeGuyDude said:


> Hey buddy, care to say what you did to make it work?
> 
> For the life of me I can't get this thing to work with UAPP. Tidal native? No problem. UAPP keeps saying it doesn't recognize it.



Figured it out. UAPP is, somehow, even more finicky about cable than the mojo normally. Had to try different cables before it would play nice.


----------



## equalspeace

Anybody know what cable I should use to connect the mojo to my fiio x1 2nd gen?


----------



## miketlse

equalspeace said:


> Anybody know what cable I should use to connect the mojo to my fiio x1 2nd gen?


Welcome to this thread.
There is some information about connecting Fiio devices in post #3, but the x1 is not specifically mentioned.
Quite a few Mojo owners use Fiio transports, so hopefully someone will provide an answer.
Here are the signal paths for an appropriate Co-Axial cable to connect Fiio X3ii and X5ii DAPs to Mojos Co-Axial digital input:



 
(pin-out identities based upon these: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14985#post_12467535 )

*IMPORTANT: James (CEO of Fiio) has privately confirmed to me that the above diagram is definitely correct for X3ii, X5ii, and X7*


Alternatively, if you wish to use a _*stereo TRS*_ plug at the Mojo end (instead of the mono TS plug in the above picture, which is really all that is required), then the pin connections would be as follows:



 
(pin-out identities based upon this: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/18675#post_12651727)


↑
  Lately, I have been recommending a certain type of TRS Connector(or Plug) for the coaxial cable to connect a Fiio X3ii/X5ii/X7 to a Mojo, and it appears to be causing some confusion here. Hopefully this post will help clarify this confusion.

*PLEASE NOTE:* This post only applies to Fiio X3 2nd Gen, X5 2nd Gen and X7 devices. Before we get into the topic, here is a picture to understand what TS, TRS, TRRS Connectors are:



 
Source: http://www.cablechick.com.au/blog/understanding-trrs-and-audio-jacks/

Fiio X3ii, X5ii and X7 devices use a single 3.5mm port that is shared for both Line-Out and Coaxial Digital-Out purposes. A regular coax cable will NOT work with these devices. You need a modified cable with 3.5mm TRRS Connector to work with these devices. The TRRS pins on this coaxial cable have to be configured as shown in the picture below:



 

Source: http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=40478

Now, the coax port on the Mojo is a simple, dedicated 3.5mm coax port. So all it needs is a 3.5mm TS Connector. So in order to connect a Fiio X3ii/X5ii/X7 to a Mojo, you need a coax cable with 3.5mm TRRS Connector on one end and, a 3.5mm TS Connector on the other. The TRRS end goes into the Fiio devices and the TS end goes into the Mojo.

_EDITOR'S note: There are cable makers who sell this modified cable in both Straight Connectors and Right-Angle Connectors version, but it can be necessary to make a special-order. Dyson Audio used to make them, but this maker became unreliable, and is best avoided until further notice._


If you want a cable with Straight Connectors on both end, you can stop right here and can right away purchase it from one of these places:
Moon-Audio (US) / Custom-Cable (UK) / Uranus (Malaysia)

Now the *PROBLEM* arises, when you want this cable with Right-Angle Connectors. For some reason, the only Right-Angle version of TS Connector, that seems to be available in the market is this plastic one:



 

I did not like this plastic connector. I looked around for a solution and I found out that, cable makers like Moon-Audio and Uranus, used a TRS Connector instead on the TS Connector, in their Right-Angle version of the coax cable. But now I had ANOTHER PROBLEM. Uranus-Cable does not ship outside Malaysia and the cable from Moon-Audio was too expensive.

  Hope this helps!

-EagleWings


----------



## harpo1

miketlse said:


> Welcome to this thread.
> There is some information about connecting Fiio devices in post #3, but the x1 is not specifically mentioned.
> Quite a few Mojo owners use Fiio transports, so hopefully someone will provide an answer.
> Here are the signal paths for an appropriate Co-Axial cable to connect Fiio X3ii and X5ii DAPs to Mojos Co-Axial digital input:
> ...


The X1ii doesn't have a digital output only line out so you can't use it with the mojo.


----------



## miketlse

harpo1 said:


> The X1ii doesn't have a digital output only line out so you can't use it with the mojo.


That explains why it is not mentioned in post #3.


----------



## gazzington

I have bought the relevant cables to join my fiio to a mojo chord but the blue light switches off. I have changed the fiio settings to coax out as that is the cable I'm using. Any ideas?


----------



## harpo1

gazzington said:


> I have bought the relevant cables to join my fiio to a mojo chord but the blue light switches off. I have changed the fiio settings to coax out as that is the cable I'm using. Any ideas?


What fiio product?


----------



## gazzington

X5 v3


----------



## harpo1

gazzington said:


> X5 v3


what coax cable are you using?


----------



## gazzington

Fiio L21 3.5mm to rca Coaxial digital adapter cable cable to the cable that came with the x5


----------



## harpo1

gazzington said:


> Fiio L21 3.5mm to rca Coaxial digital adapter cable cable to the cable that came with the x5


Go into the audio settings on the X5 and change the SPDIF out to DOP.


----------



## tjw321 (May 27, 2017)

AFAIK the L21 is just a longer version of the cable (except with a male RCA) that came with the X5 and is not suitable to plug directly into the Mojo.

The cable you need with the X5 adapter would look more like this: https://www.amazon.co.uk/m-one-Black-3-5mm-Single-Phono/dp/B01MTFVT9T
Or a normal coax cable plus one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/kenable-Phono-Socket-3-5mm-Adapter/dp/B004HSQJHY

I don't actually recommend either of them, I just linked them so you could see the sort of thing that might work, though I think I have used the second one successfully in the past.

In either case, it is a mono jack plug, not a TRRS at the Mojo end.

I actually use a Penon cable which is designed specifically for the X5 to Mojo connection and don't bother with the adapter.

This is the one - the 4 pole plug is the one I use: http://penonaudio.com/Coaxial-Decoding-cable-for-Chord-Mojo-with-DAP


----------



## AviP

Hi all!
A while back I saw an Excel sheet that listed the volume levels and their associated colors, but now I can't seem to find it. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
Thanks!


----------



## audi0nick128

AviP said:


> Hi all!
> A while back I saw an Excel sheet that listed the volume levels and their associated colors, but now I can't seem to find it. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
> Thanks!



Hey there, 

Go to page 2065,  third post. 

Cheers


----------



## AviP

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Go to page 2065,  third post.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!
If there a way to get the original Excel spreadsheet? I'm pretty sure it was an Excel file last time I saw it. I have a feeling that if it was, then the site migration has something to do with it disappearing.


----------



## miketlse

AviP said:


> Thanks!
> If there a way to get the original Excel spreadsheet? I'm pretty sure it was an Excel file last time I saw it. I have a feeling that if it was, then the site migration has something to do with it disappearing.


Is that the spreadsheet created by @GRUMPYOLDGUY ?


----------



## AviP

miketlse said:


> Is that the spreadsheet created by @GRUMPYOLDGUY ?


Either one will be great!


----------



## audi0nick128 (May 29, 2017)

I only did a quick Google search, but near the mentioned post was also a sheet created by Grumpy, showing volumes for several headphones...

Cheers

EDIT: If you want to know the Volume of your headphone at a given Mojo colour indication, Grumpys approach explained in the post is IMHO the best way.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I admit I can't see the need to have such a thing. Just put it low and then gently lift until it's a comfortable volume. What's the need for a spreadsheet?


----------



## Hooster

SomeGuyDude said:


> I admit I can't see the need to have such a thing. Just put it low and then gently lift until it's a comfortable volume. What's the need for a spreadsheet?



To help prevent permanent hearing loss and tinnitus maybe.


----------



## Wreckgar7

Sorry for noob question, but can someone tell me what cable i need to connect a  *m2tech hiface two *for my mojo? http://www.ebay.com/itm/M2TECH-HIFACE-TWO-INTERFACCIA-USB-SPDIF-192-Khz-/310801320023

edit: i would probably use the rca version.


----------



## x RELIC x (May 29, 2017)

Wreckgar7 said:


> Sorry for noob question, but can someone tell me what cable i need to connect a  *m2tech hiface two *for my mojo? http://www.ebay.com/itm/M2TECH-HIFACE-TWO-INTERFACCIA-USB-SPDIF-192-Khz-/310801320023
> 
> edit: i would probably use the rca version.



Well, you'd want an RCA to 3.5mm mono TS cable. The question is why would you want the m2tech hiface in the first place. The Chord DACs do not benefit from external jitter devices according to the designer, in fact he's repeatedly advised against it. I haven't tested the device though so if you get one plugged in to the Mojo please report back anything you hear.


----------



## Mython

SomeGuyDude said:


> I admit I can't see the need to have such a thing. Just put it low and then gently lift until it's a comfortable volume. What's the need for a spreadsheet?



LOL - I am inclined to agree with you!



Hooster said:


> To help prevent permanent hearing loss and tinnitus maybe.



I'm going to preface this by saying that, although he and I have had our differences, I nonetheless appreciate the effort GrumpyOldGuy put into creating the aforementioned spreadsheet.
With that said, I can't help but smile at your remark, @ Hooster - are you really unable to moderate your playback SPL to a sensible level, before and during your listening session(s), without the need for a spreadsheet?


----------



## Rob Watts

Good to see Mython back


----------



## Hooster

Mython said:


> LOL - I am inclined to agree with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, that is just me. I can't do anything without a spreadsheet. I am lost without specs, stats, etc. 

I do actually think that some people on here may be permanently damaging their hearing without realizing it. Once that has happened they need a hearing aid. Not high end hifi equipment.


----------



## file1man

all my music comes from spotify extreme subscription- so connecting mojo to my samsung s7 edge smartphone with an otg cable, does the otg cable create a master slave relationship when I click the phones spotify icon and play a song by wiFI, which dac, mojo or phone, processes the music file? will the mojo use its fpga Dac or does the phoneDac process the file and then feed data thru mojo, process again, then pass music  to my headphone attached to mojo.  To use the mojo dac, must the sound file be saved on the phones ssd


----------



## audi0nick128

Mojo will convert digital to analog when you connect your phone via OTG cable. 

The next question is : Will it be bit perfect or will Androids upsampling process interfere  

For bit perfect  Tidal playback on Android many use the App UAPP ... not 100 percent sure about Spotify, since I don't have it. 

Cheers


----------



## miketlse

file1man said:


> all my music comes from spotify extreme subscription- so connecting mojo to my samsung s7 edge smartphone with an otg cable, does the otg cable create a master slave relationship when I click the phones spotify icon and play a song by wiFI, which dac, mojo or phone, processes the music file? will the mojo use its fpga Dac or does the phoneDac process the file and then feed data thru mojo, process again, then pass music  to my headphone attached to mojo.  To use the mojo dac, must the sound file be saved on the phones ssd




OTG stands for On The Go, and an OTG cable has nothing to do with creating network master:slave relationships.
DAC stands for Digital to Analog Convertor, so if your phone DAC is in control, it will convert the digital music signal to analogue signal. If this analogue signal is fed to the Mojo, then you will hear no music, for the simple reason that the Mojo is a DAC, and only accepts digital inputs. Feeding an analogue signal to a Mojo will achieve nothing!
If you phone instead feeds a digital signal to the mojo, then the Mojo can decode this to generate the analogue music signal.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Hooster said:


> Sorry, that is just me. I can't do anything without a spreadsheet. I am lost without specs, stats, etc.
> 
> I do actually think that some people on here may be permanently damaging their hearing without realizing it. Once that has happened they need a hearing aid. Not high end hifi equipment.



I take hearing tests now and again. Spotless results. 

Seriously, unless you're constantly listening at LOUD volumes, you're fine. It's like not being able to tell when you're getting sunburnt somehow.


----------



## Hooster

SomeGuyDude said:


> It's like not being able to tell when you're getting sunburnt somehow.



The fact is that you can't tell when your getting sunburnt. You only notice it after the fact.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Hooster said:


> The fact is that you can't tell when your getting sunburnt. You only notice it after the fact.



The first few times, sure, but once you've had it happen you pick up on the signs pretty quickly. 

Not to mention, all you need to do is get an idea of what a safe volume is ONCE, and then you should have a darn good grip on it from then on out.


----------



## supervisor

iOS 10.3.3 beta 2 just released. installing now; fingers crossed...


----------



## Hooster

Mojo and friends. They play together very nicely


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 


Just wanted to ask if anyone tried the ifi ground hog system with Mojo. 

Cheers


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Can't imagine why you'd need it. The Mojo has no noise/hiss/hum issues that I can hear.

Only problem I'm having is that it seems really finicky about which cables it likes.


----------



## audi0nick128

SomeGuyDude said:


> Can't imagine why you'd need it. The Mojo has no noise/hiss/hum issues that I can hear.
> 
> Only problem I'm having is that it seems really finicky about which cables it likes.



I remember that several members said that grounding improved SQ quite a bit. 
To be exact I remember someone wondered, why SQ improved when coax was connected (unused)  and I reasoned it was due to grounding...Currawong liked my post, back then. 

So for 60 Euro I would  be willing to give it a try...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Several members around here also insist that $800 cables are worth it and that they can tell MQA from FLAC, so watch out.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

If I can't hear the fly on the wall of the recording studio rustling it's butt hairs... then I don't have enough resolution in my rig. I will have to upgrade.


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah to be honest I do believe in high quality usb cables myself  
I love my Forza cables and will soon build my own... just for fun 

And I do like what galvanic isolation does to my setup...so I will likely try if grounding brings something to the table.

 But hey each to their own! 

Cheers


----------



## SomeGuyDude

You should get a Synergistic Research HOT.


----------



## audi0nick128

SomeGuyDude said:


> You should get a Synergistic Research HOT.



Trying to make fun of me heh? 
Not taking the bait... Like I said, each to their own... 

I guess you ll have fun with this one:
https://parttimeaudiophile.com/2016...the-skin-effect-and-albanias-organike-cables/

Cheers


----------



## doktorkarate

audi0nick128 said:


> Mojo will convert digital to analog when you connect your phone via OTG cable.
> 
> The next question is : Will it be bit perfect or will Androids upsampling process interfere
> 
> ...



 +1 UAPP is a must-have app for android. For the functions and ease of use it is a bargain!


----------



## deniska80 (Jun 1, 2017)

Is there any comparsion with centrance dacportabe (Im the owner) ?
I think this question was discussed but with this new forum style I cant find option "Search this forum"
Im going to use it with Iphone 7.


----------



## fordski

deniska80 said:


> Is there any comparsion with centrance dacportabe (Im the owner) ?
> I think this question was discussed but with this new forum style I cant find option "Search this forum"
> Im going to use it with Iphone 7.



For search function use the large search box at the top right of the page and enter your search term and select search this thread only.


----------



## almarti

doktorkarate said:


> +1 UAPP is a must-have app for android. For the functions and ease of use it is a bargain!


Yes, but you only can stream Tidal.
UAPP has not implemented Tidal offline as Tidal has not granted them with the license. This is bad for me as when travelling I play Tidal offline. Tidal support explained me the USB android driver you can find in Android-based DAPs is an implementation of ALSA Linux Drivers replacing te default embedded in Android 5 and above that does upsampling as you don't need to handle other sound sources like phone, alarms, etc.

It is a pitty UAPP does not build a pure USB Android driver to play Tidal natively. I offered them extra money for this product. After iOS fiasco with CCK I wanted to use my Oneplus 3 android smartphone but due to Tidal offline lack I am being forced to buy a mid-fi DAP to pair with Mojo.

In the sub $500 I have down selected FiiO X5III and Cayin i5.
Which one all of you recommend to me?
Any other alternatives?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Take a look at the Onkyo DP-X1 and DP-S1 as well.


----------



## almarti

WayTooCrazy said:


> Take a look at the Onkyo DP-X1 and DP-S1 as well.


I will do.
Do you know if both of them or at least one of them allow digital output to Mojo preferably coaxial?


----------



## rbalcom

How does going to a DAP solve your issue of up sampling or no Tidal offline? Android has the same limitations in DAPs as in phones, unless you know something I don't.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

almarti said:


> I will do.
> Do you know if both of them or at least one of them allow digital output to Mojo preferably coaxial?



I don't unfortunately. I know the X5iii does   I've been looking at them as well, but since I have the X5iii.... I might wait another year or two before looking again.


----------



## audi0nick128

Dp x1 has USB out

Dp s1 is supposed to get USB out, later on

NO coax for both

For some reason some DAPs can stream Tidal offline,  without upsampling. 

Cheers


----------



## WayTooCrazy

rbalcom said:


> How does going to a DAP solve your issue of up sampling or no Tidal offline? Android has the same limitations in DAPs as in phones, unless you know something I don't.



I believe they have custom drivers (they may not be using the Android audio driver set).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

It's just a shame the USB cable this thing comes with is a piece of shiiiiiiit.

Just sitting in my pocket the connection has gotten loose and goofy to the point that UAPP keeps taking a crap because the USB device is "disconnected" every few seconds. I have to buy another just because I legit can't use the thing with my phone.


----------



## rbalcom

WayTooCrazy said:


> I believe they have custom drivers (they may not be using the Android audio driver set).



Interesting. The music player most likely does, but to use Tidal they would have to use the Tidal app which would most likely use the Android audio drivers. I believe that was the way the DP-X1 worked forcing the use of UAPP for Tidal.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

rbalcom said:


> Interesting. The music player most likely does, but to use Tidal they would have to use the Tidal app which would most likely use the Android audio drivers. I believe that was the way the DP-X1 worked forcing the use of UAPP for Tidal.



Look at the picture I posted. That is Tidal, running in offline mode... passing 16bit/44.1KHz file... not being upsampled.


----------



## rbalcom

WayTooCrazy said:


> Look at the picture I posted. That is Tidal, running in offline mode... passing 16bit/44.1KHz file... not being upsampled.



I see. Thanks and that the FiiO X5 Gen 3 feeding it through Coax, right?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

rbalcom said:


> I see. Thanks and that the FiiO X5 Gen 3 feeding it through Coax, right?


Correct, DIY Coax cable. I just tested it again and turned off WiFi to make sure it wasn't still streaming... and it continued to work as described.


----------



## almarti

rbalcom said:


> How does going to a DAP solve your issue of up sampling or no Tidal offline? Android has the same limitations in DAPs as in phones, unless you know something I don't.



Not really, the customized Android version inside each DAP replaces default Android audio drivers by the ones compliant with DAC chipsets inside, usually based on ALSA audio linux drivers.
When you install UAPP you are replacing default Android audio driver by the one provided by UAPP, in my case only activated when connected to Mojo with USB C OTG cable


----------



## almarti

WayTooCrazy said:


> I don't unfortunately. I know the X5iii does   I've been looking at them as well, but since I have the X5iii.... I might wait another year or two before looking again.



Looking at specs, DP-X1 feeds output digital through micro USB B OTG and it's a full Android 5.1.1 but at 800€ almost double than X5III and i5
DP-S1 seems to be a black box where Tidal services is embedded and enabled by firmware updates (other streaming services coming) but I don't find it can feed digital output to an external DAC (Mojo). Price into the 400€, slightly cheaper than X5III/i5


----------



## almarti

WayTooCrazy said:


> I believe they have custom drivers (they may not be using the Android audio driver set).


That's right my friend.


----------



## musickid (Jun 2, 2017)

could mojo and mac users let me know when using usb does audio midi set up show clock source default or clock source mojo? im not worried about the mojo "clock" acting as master over the computer clock as with usb i know the mojo fpga automatically controls timing. what is worrying me is how the mac displays the device who's clock is master. i hope that makes sense. in all my enquiries it seems sometimes clock source default is shown and people are happy or in this case clock source mojo or the name of the dac is shown. i want to know which is correct. some say clock source default refers to the mac clock and some say default refers to the dac clock. for me this seems like a potentially huge thing to overlook as it is important the mac displays the mojo dac clock is being used. can anyone clarify this that would be great? thanks mk (just to reiterate it is the indifference by users as to whether clock source default or clock source mojo is displayed in audio midi set up which puzzles me) on the mojo solutions thread it was made clear to me that mojo should read as the clock source however when contacting a pc audio expert in the UK he was sure that clock source default referred to the connected dac only adding to my confusion.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jun 2, 2017)

musickid said:


> could mojo and mac users let me know when using usb does audio midi set up show clock source default or clock source mojo? im not worried about the mojo "clock" acting as master over the computer clock as with usb i know the mojo fpga automatically controls timing. what is worrying me is how the mac displays the device who's clock is master. i hope that makes sense. in all my enquiries it seems sometimes clock source default is shown and people are happy or in this case clock source mojo or the name of the dac is shown. i want to know which is correct. some say clock source default refers to the mac clock and some say default refers to the dac clock. for me this seems like a potentially huge thing to overlook as it is important the mac displays the mojo dac clock is being used. can anyone clarify this that would be great? thanks mk (just to reiterate it is the indifference by users as to whether clock source default or clock source mojo is displayed in audio midi set up which puzzles me) on the mojo solutions thread it was made clear to me that mojo should read as the clock source however when contacting a pc audio expert in the UK he was sure that clock source default referred to the connected dac only adding to my confusion.



Well, your UK PC expert is plainly wrong. The Midi app shows the correct source for the clock no matter what is selected. Default for the built in audio output, Mojo for Mojo, Dave for Dave, etc..






With all due respect, I think you are worrying too much.

Edit: Please ignore the differences in sampling rate through the Midi app. I never use it and instead use Audirvana+ to output audio through my Mac, which bypasses the Apple Core audio. Don't want you to get confused about anything here.


----------



## audi0nick128

almarti said:


> Looking at specs, DP-X1 feeds output digital through micro USB B OTG and it's a full Android 5.1.1 but at 800€ almost double than X5III and i5
> DP-S1 seems to be a black box where Tidal services is embedded and enabled by firmware updates (other streaming services coming) but I don't find it can feed digital output to an external DAC (Mojo). Price into the 400€, slightly cheaper than X5III/i5



DP S1 is said to get the digital out over USB via firmware update, like the Hidsizs Ap 60. 

Got this info from the S1 thread. 

Cheers


----------



## musickid

hi Relic,
thanks for your patience with me on this point. im collecting my hugo 2 any day now. once i set it up i'll examine the settings carefully again and hopefully everything you say here will appear in the right place. _for some reason when i used a modi multibit only on pressing the little plus sign to create an aggregate device did the dac's name show as clock. _

where it says source default in your screenshot does that refer to the dave/mojo automatically? also if only one dac was connected just mojo for eg i take it the settings remain the same. if hugo 2 displays correctly on my imac i will ditch this query once and for all and finally enjoy the music. many thanks MK.


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> hi Relic,
> thanks for your patience with me on this point. im collecting my hugo 2 any day now. once i set it up i'll examine the settings carefully again and hopefully everything you say here will appear in the right place. _for some reason when i used a modi multibit only on pressing the little plus sign to create an aggregate device did the dac's name show as clock. _
> 
> where it says source default in your screenshot does that refer to the dave/mojo automatically? also if only one dac was connected just mojo for eg i take it the settings remain the same. if hugo 2 displays correctly on my imac i will ditch this query once and for all and finally enjoy the music. many thanks MK.



Clock Source: *Default only appears when I select the Built-in audio output*, otherwise it displays the clock source that corresponds to the selected DAC, which is the correct behaviour. I can't speak to why the Modi didn't show as the clock.

It's pretty black and white and illustrated in the pics I've shown.


----------



## musickid

i'm sure the hugo 2 will prompt all the correct settings on my imac. thanks Relic


----------



## odessamarin

*Please fix..!
Head-fi Mojo FAQ (started by 'Currawong')
https://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq
404 Not Found*


----------



## Ike1985 (Jun 2, 2017)

My S7 Edge was stolen....I'm looking at an S8 plus now.  Does anyone know of a usb-c to micro-usb cable I can use to connect Mojo to the S8(and it'll work like an OTG cable)?


----------



## Mython (Jun 2, 2017)

odessamarin said:


> *Please fix..!
> Head-fi Mojo FAQ (started by 'Currawong')
> https://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq
> 404 Not Found*



Thanks - this has happened because of the changeover to a different forum platform, a couple of weeks ago, which broke so many links and so much functionality that it has had many longtime members pulling their hair out or wringing their hands in despair (or both), with some even deserting the site and their membership, in disgust.

As a simple fix, I just tried to delete the links you mentioned, from post #2 /#3, and this miserable forum software, not content with wrecking those posts, won't even let me do something as simple as edit the content.

*"The submitted message is too long to be processed. Please shorten it"*


I refuse to delete thousands of words of content that took 2 years to compile.

So, my hands are tied. I can only apologise to Mojo owners whose ready-reference has been substantially ruined, but there is very little I can do about this sorry state of affairs.

Thankyou for taking the time to report it, though.


----------



## AC1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ike1985 said:


> My S7 Edge was stolen....I'm looking at an S8 plus now.  Does anyone know of a usb-c to micro-usb cable I can use to connect Mojo to the S8(and it'll work like an OTG cable)?



Looking for one as well, but as a holdover the micro to c adapter (the cheaper 3.99 one) from monoprice works in otg on my old micro to micro cable (Moon Silver Dragon) to use with Mojo.
Tested some generic adapters I got from Amazon and the Samsung one and they did not work in otg on the S8+Mojo.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Ike1985 said:


> My S7 Edge was stolen....I'm looking at an S8 plus now.  Does anyone know of a usb-c to micro-usb cable I can use to connect Mojo to the S8(and it'll work like an OTG cable)?



You have to use an adapter. I have yet to find a combination OTG/b-to-c all in one cable.


----------



## Ike1985

What about these:
https://www.startech.com/uk/Cables/usb-c/usb-c-micro-usb-cable-50cm~USB2CUB50CM

https://www.trianglecables.com/usb-...cable-3-foot?gclid=CJz4jsOqn9QCFdgVgQodTJELwg

Not a fan of adapters if I can avoid it.


----------



## 435279

Ike1985 said:


> What about these:
> https://www.startech.com/uk/Cables/usb-c/usb-c-micro-usb-cable-50cm~USB2CUB50CM
> 
> https://www.trianglecables.com/usb-...cable-3-foot?gclid=CJz4jsOqn9QCFdgVgQodTJELwg
> ...



How about this one, It should work OK, I have two different cables I use between my M1 and Mojo, admitidly not this one, but both work OK, I don't think the cable has to be anything special.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasi...6238&sr=8-14&keywords=usb+c+to+micro+usb&th=1


----------



## WayTooCrazy (Jun 2, 2017)

Removed


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> could mojo and mac users let me know when using usb does audio midi set up show clock source default or clock source mojo? im not worried about the mojo "clock" acting as master over the computer clock as with usb i know the mojo fpga automatically controls timing. what is worrying me is how the mac displays the device who's clock is master. i hope that makes sense. in all my enquiries it seems sometimes clock source default is shown and people are happy or in this case clock source mojo or the name of the dac is shown. i want to know which is correct. some say clock source default refers to the mac clock and some say default refers to the dac clock. for me this seems like a potentially huge thing to overlook as it is important the mac displays the mojo dac clock is being used. can anyone clarify this that would be great? thanks mk (just to reiterate it is the indifference by users as to whether clock source default or clock source mojo is displayed in audio midi set up which puzzles me) on the mojo solutions thread it was made clear to me that mojo should read as the clock source however when contacting a pc audio expert in the UK he was sure that clock source default referred to the connected dac only adding to my confusion.



I simply run the stream from my computer into a USB decoder that re clocks it and converts it to SPDIF and have no worries and better sound.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

The cables y'all are linking to aren't OTG, meaning they won't work. That's the issue. For it to work with Android, it _has _to be an OTG adapter.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Not on the LG V20. I purchased cheap eBay cables and made a DIY cable all the all worked. None of those cables worked for me with my wife's S8.


----------



## rbalcom

SomeGuyDude said:


> The cables y'all are linking to aren't OTG, meaning they won't work. That's the issue. For it to work with Android, it _has _to be an OTG adapter.



https://www.ebay.com/i/301996172236...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1222276657339


----------



## WayTooCrazy

rbalcom said:


> https://www.ebay.com/i/301996172236?chn=ps&dispItem=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fi%252F301996172236%253Fchn%253Dps%2526dispItem%253D1%26itemid%3D301996172236%26targetid%3D478161008872%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9027834%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D764892186%26adgroupid%3D39783961149%26rlsatarget%3Daud-310176692042%3Apla-478161008872%26abcId%3D978836%26merchantid%3D101647106%26gclid%3DCM330-CeoNQCFQYvaQodKWUDFw%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1222276657339



I bought this cable... still waiting on my local USPS office to deliver... 2.5 mos ago they received it... they still haven't resolved my claim. Next time I pay extra for UPS or FedEx.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

rbalcom said:


> https://www.ebay.com/i/301996172236?chn=ps&dispItem=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fi%252F301996172236%253Fchn%253Dps%2526dispItem%253D1%26itemid%3D301996172236%26targetid%3D478161008872%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9027834%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D764892186%26adgroupid%3D39783961149%26rlsatarget%3Daud-310176692042%3Apla-478161008872%26abcId%3D978836%26merchantid%3D101647106%26gclid%3DCM330-CeoNQCFQYvaQodKWUDFw%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1222276657339



Welp, took a gamble on this one. We'll see if it works!


----------



## harpo1

SomeGuyDude said:


> Welp, took a gamble on this one. We'll see if it works!


It works with my mojo&m1 combo.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

harpo1 said:


> It works with my mojo&m1 combo.



I'm gonna be using it with an LG G6, so I'm skeptical. I've had issues with cables and the Mojo already, but if this works I'll be damn happy.


----------



## 474194

odessamarin said:


> *Please fix..!
> Head-fi Mojo FAQ (started by 'Currawong')
> https://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq
> 404 Not Found*



Until resolved, can go to the Internet Archive's WayBackMachine:

https://web.archive.org/web/20170308021738/http://www.head-fi.org/a/chord-mojo-faq



> The Wayback Machine is an initiative of the Internet Archive, a 501(c)(3) non-profit, building a digital library of Internet sites and other cultural artifacts in digital form.


----------



## Deftone

Ahh old forum memories :'(


----------



## organ_donor

I wonder how some of you hook LPS to Mojo considering it takes only USB from source and has it own battery..?

Thanks.


----------



## iDesign

supervisor said:


> iOS 10.3.3 beta 2 just released. installing now; fingers crossed...



Which Apple devices do you own and what did iOS 10.3.3 restore/break?


----------



## odessamarin (Jun 3, 2017)

FIIO X5II to Mojo.. will this work? My tester suggest it will.. (waiting for my mojo to tryout..)
.. stock FIIO X5III coax adapter ---> normal RCA with 3,5 (left ch connected)


----------



## supervisor

iDesign said:


> Which Apple devices do you own and what did iOS 10.3.3 restore/break?



iOS 10.3.2 broke USB power functionality through the Apple CCK. the audio will stop playing through Mojo but the iOS device will show the song as still playing. 

but the problem still exists. tried out Fiio x5iii and it seems that doesn't work through USB to Mojo either... going to return the x5iii. waiting patiently for Poly!


----------



## maxh22

supervisor said:


> iOS 10.3.2 broke USB power functionality through the Apple CCK. the audio will stop playing through Mojo but the iOS device will show the song as still playing.
> 
> but the problem still exists. tried out Fiio x5iii and it seems that doesn't work through USB to Mojo either... going to return the x5iii. waiting patiently for Poly!



You could also try the coax out from of the Fiio x5 in the meantime.


----------



## harpo1

maxh22 said:


> You could also try the coax out from of the Fiio x5 in the meantime.


The X7 has been around for 2 years and they still haven't got OTG working on it yet so I wouldn't hold my breathe for a fix anytime soon.


----------



## Angular Mo

Mython said:


> Thanks - this has happened because of the changeover to a different forum platform, a couple of weeks ago, which broke so many links and so much functionality that it has had many longtime members pulling their hair out or wringing their hands in despair (or both), with some even deserting the site and their membership, in disgust.
> 
> As a simple fix, I just tried to delete the links you mentioned, from post #2 /#3, and this miserable forum software, not content with wrecking those posts, won't even let me do something as simple as edit the content.
> 
> ...





Never have I seen a site formerly used everyday on my phone so vastly ruined the user experience and I say this as a professional software business-analyst.


----------



## karloil

supervisor said:


> tried out Fiio x5iii and it seems that doesn't work through USB to Mojo either... going to return the x5iii. waiting patiently for Poly!



provided that you where using the correct cable to connect the 2 units - i also have the X7 before and they just simply fail in delivering their promises with the firmware, they are so disappointing! so i might advise you to look elsewhere if you want a transport for your Mojo.


----------



## GraveNoX (Jun 3, 2017)

Previously I said that I changed the PSU of my PC (Corsair RM1000i) and the sound improved dramatically using Mojo, optical sounded worse than before this change so optical is not an option for me.
Just upgraded my PC to Ryzen 1700X and Asus crosshair vi hero. I thought the sound was clear and clean before (just with RM1000i) but now it's another big step in sound quality with Mojo and also with Nano IDSD. I didn't changed the cables, only the motherboard/cpu/ram. I wonder how much the sound can be improved, because I don't understand what's happening, why I'm getting different results changing stuff around.
Pretty sure the s/pdif converter into digital from Mojo is just poor quality. USB Async will always win in cheap devices below $1k.
And pretty sure s/pdif is there just for ease of use if you don't have USB or other reason, not something to replace USB.
I've seen reports of getting better results on optical, but not on cheap DACs, Chord won't include a $50 s/pdif converter into a $500 DAC.
And maybe some people reports better sound on optical, just because the USB signal is full of noise and claim optical as being their favourite.


----------



## WayTooCrazy (Jun 3, 2017)

Coax and USB out from X5iii into Mojo both work fine. The lastest firmware has enabled it.


----------



## odessamarin

WayTooCrazy said:


> Coax and USB out from X5iii into Mojo both work fine. The lastest firmware has enabled it.



Then we all set


----------



## supervisor

maxh22 said:


> You could also try the coax out from of the Fiio x5 in the meantime.



that seems to throttle me at 44.1khz (red light on Mojo) for all resolutions (Fiio app and Hibymusic, I recognize Tidal will always be red). is that normal or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## supervisor

WayTooCrazy said:


> Coax and USB out from X5iii into Mojo both work fine. The lastest firmware has enabled it.



USB gives me clicks and pops... doesn't seem to work.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

supervisor said:


> USB gives me clicks and pops... doesn't seem to work.





supervisor said:


> that seems to throttle me at 44.1khz (red light on Mojo) for all resolutions (Fiio app and Hibymusic, I recognize Tidal will always be red). is that normal or am I doing something wrong?



I would double check to make sure you are using the latest Firmware. 


  
That is 24/96 on both USB & Coax.
 <- Tidal via Coax, not being upsampled.


----------



## supervisor

WayTooCrazy said:


> I would double check to make sure you are using the latest Firmware.
> 
> 
> That is 24/96 on both USB & Coax.
> <- Tidal via Coax, not being upsampled.



got the coaxial working--is it accurate that it will only play nice with Mojo and higher resolutions when using the Fiio Music app?

and another question--does the volume change when you raise or lower the volume on the x5iii while using the USB to Mojo? because that's not right, is it? volume seems fixed with coaxial but not USB.

i hate this thing


----------



## oneguy

supervisor said:


> iOS 10.3.2 broke USB power functionality through the Apple CCK. the audio will stop playing through Mojo but the iOS device will show the song as still playing.
> 
> but the problem still exists. tried out Fiio x5iii and it seems that doesn't work through USB to Mojo either... going to return the x5iii. waiting patiently for Poly!



I have same problem with the Mojo through iPhone now. After I restart my phone I have 15-30 sec of playback then nothing until I restart the phone again. I get the "does not support this device message."


----------



## WayTooCrazy

supervisor said:


> got the coaxial working--is it accurate that it will only play nice with Mojo and higher resolutions when using the Fiio Music app?
> 
> and another question--does the volume change when you raise or lower the volume on the x5iii while using the USB to Mojo? because that's not right, is it? volume seems fixed with coaxial but not USB.
> 
> i hate this thing



You should check the Fiio X5iii thread. You can have the Line-Out be set to fixed or adjustable.  I do not think you can via Coax, but USB can be adjusted via volume. I prefer it that way, as I use the RM1 remote quite often. I'm sure Fiio will put a fix in via firmware for people who don't like it. Personally, it looks like you are looking for reasons to get rid of it, just sell it then. Get something else. I don't have issues with it and Mojo. Since this is the Mojo thread, this should be taken over and asked at the X5iii thread if you need further info.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jun 3, 2017)

supervisor said:


> got the coaxial working--is it accurate that it will only play nice with Mojo and higher resolutions when using the Fiio Music app?
> 
> and another question--does the volume change when you raise or lower the volume on the x5iii while using the USB to Mojo? because that's not right, is it? volume seems fixed with coaxial but not USB.
> 
> i hate this thing



Volume is adjustable through USB and you should maximize the volume using USB audio out from the X5iii. This shouldn't be the case but it is. FiiO said they are working to improve the USB audio but I have little faith in their attention to the matter at this point (especially since it was an advertised feature at launch). Coaxial output has limitations with the Kbps (the data rate) and when going over around 5000 Kbps there is a white noise output from coaxial. What this means is basically 24/192kHz tracks from the X5iii's coaxial output may produce very audible white noise over the music.

Also, even with the volume maxed on the X5iii when using USB audio out it is still more quiet than the coaxial out. This tells me FiiO has a lot of work to do on the USB audio output for the X5iii. I'm disappointed in the X5iii as a transport for these reasons.




WayTooCrazy said:


> You should check the Fiio X5iii thread. You can have the Line-Out be set to fixed or adjustable.  I do not think you can via Coax, but USB can be adjusted via volume. I prefer it that way, as I use the RM1 remote quite often. I'm sure Fiio will put a fix in via firmware for people who don't like it. Personally, it looks like you are looking for reasons to get rid of it, just sell it then. Get something else. I don't have issues with it and Mojo. Since this is the Mojo thread, this should be taken over and asked at the X5iii thread if you need further info.



Coaxial out is not adjustable like line-out (as you mention). Two completely different outputs that just happen to share the same port.


----------



## Deftone

WayTooCrazy said:


> I would double check to make sure you are using the latest Firmware.
> 
> 
> That is 24/96 on both USB & Coax.
> <- Tidal via Coax, not being upsampled.



Hmm working fine? Power light looks red/orange to me, shouldnt 96khz be green... ?


----------



## supervisor

x RELIC x said:


> Volume is adjustable through USB and you should maximize the volume using USB audio out from the X5iii. This shouldn't be the case but it is. FiiO said they are working to improve the USB audio but I have little faith in their attention to the matter at this point (especially since it was an advertised feature at launch). Coaxial output has limitations with the Kbps (the data rate) and when going over around 5000 Kbps there is a white noise output from coaxial. What this means is basically 24/192kHz tracks from the X5iii's coaxial output may produce very audible white noise over the music.
> 
> Also, even with the volume maxed on the X5iii when using USB audio out it is still more quiet than the coaxial out. This tells me FiiO has a lot of work to do on the USB audio output for the X5iii. I'm disappointed in the X5iii as a transport for these reasons.
> 
> ...



thank you for your insight on this.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I swear the only flaw is the inability to charge/use out of one cable. Paired up with the 1more quad and it's a near perfect experience for my tastes.


----------



## WayTooCrazy (Jun 4, 2017)

Deftone said:


> Hmm working fine? Power light looks red/orange to me, shouldnt 96khz be green... ?



You're right. Looks like it may be resampling to 88Khz (lights were dimmed)... Hmmmm. Now I need to play with this a bit more.


----------



## x RELIC x

WayTooCrazy said:


> You're right. Looks like it may be resampling to 88Khz (lights were dimmed)... Hmmmm. Now I need to play with this a bit more.



96kHz displays green for some albums and also yellow for others from the X5iii for me. Like I said, not the best implementation currently. Also found 192kHz is displaying as green.


----------



## simonpickard

HI,

So I've just got a Mojo to use with my iPhone 7 via Silver Moon cable + CCK. I'm also getting cut outs every 30secs to few mins. Need to disconnect the cable then re-connect.
Any fixes / hacks for this?

At the moment it's unusable.


----------



## supervisor

simonpickard said:


> HI,
> 
> So I've just got a Mojo to use with my iPhone 7 via Silver Moon cable + CCK. I'm also getting cut outs every 30secs to few mins. Need to disconnect the cable then re-connect.
> Any fixes / hacks for this?
> ...



no fix currently.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

x RELIC x said:


> 96kHz displays green for some albums and also yellow for others from the X5iii for me. Like I said, not the best implementation currently. Also found 192kHz is displaying as green.



I've been looking to sell the X5iii and Mojo anyway and move upscale to a higher end DAP. Looking to no longer stack. This inconsistency is pretty much the push I needed. They're both up on the for sale forums. Now to spot myself a DAP that will fill the need of quality and not require stacking.


----------



## AndrewH13

WayTooCrazy said:


> I've been looking to sell the X5iii and Mojo anyway and move upscale to a higher end DAP. Looking to no longer stack. This inconsistency is pretty much the push I needed. They're both up on the for sale forums. Now to spot myself a DAP that will fill the need of quality and not require stacking.



Only heard one DAP at any price which I find comparable to a Mojo or Hugo combo. And that's the QP1R.


----------



## niotio910

I'm no expert to explain, but the mojo makes the violin & piano sound more "emotional" to me 
Does someone feel the same?


----------



## Mython (Jun 4, 2017)

niotio910 said:


> I'm no expert to explain, but the mojo makes the violin & piano sound more "emotional" to me
> Does someone feel the same?





Mython said:


> I was listening to _'Yo Yo Ma plays Ennio Morricone_', during my 7 days with the Hugo, and although I realise some may roll their eyes at this, I can tell you all, _in absolute truth_, that it almost moved me to tears. _Really._
> 
> The Hugo made Yo Yo Ma's cello sound so sonorous that it sent shivers down my spine. I have genuinely never heard that album sound so moving.
> 
> ...





Rob Watts said:


> Relating sound quality to technical performance is very complex, and I will try to explain, but I could talk for days about it and completely confuse everybody. But here is a quick answer to your questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## balph

I own the Mojo since January but recently I have noticed that there is very soft, but still audible noise when the Mojo is turned on without playing music, even when it is not connected via USB/optical etc. I actually think it has been there since the beginning, I've just started to notice it more and more. I use the Mojo with the FLC8S and it is especially noticeable when disconnecting and connecting the 3,5mm plug, it can clearly be heard that the noise disappears and appears again. It surely isn't very loud at all and completely disappears when the music starts playing. It also doesn't increase or decrease when turning the volume up or down on the Mojo.

I'm not sure how sensitive the FLC8S is but before buying the Mojo I remember reading in most reviews that one of its strong points was the almost non-existent noise. I also noticed that there is no audible noise at all with the FLC8S when connecting it to my iPad or iPhone, so I'm not sure if I should be worried that a 500 euro DAC/amp generates more noise than the cheap DAC inside my iPhone/iPad. Occasionally I also use the Mojo with my HD600s and with these there is no audible at all, but this isn't very surprising I guess since they are much harder to drive than IEMs.

Other than the noise the Mojo works perfectly and sounds amazing.

Can anybody tell me if this noise is normal for the Mojo? Do you experience any noise issues when combining the Mojo with (sensitive?) IEMs?


----------



## Hooster

balph said:


> Can anybody tell me if this noise is normal for the Mojo? Do you experience any noise issues when combining the Mojo with (sensitive?) IEMs?



Do you have this noise when the Mojo's charging port is not connected to anything?


----------



## balph

Hooster said:


> Do you have this noise when the Mojo's charging port is not connected to anything?


Yes, the noise is audible when absolutely nothing is connected (charging cable, USB, optical, coax) and the Mojo is turned on.


----------



## Hooster

balph said:


> Yes, the noise is audible when absolutely nothing is connected (charging cable, USB, optical, coax) and the Mojo is turned on.



Sorry, I can't help you then. Can anyone clarify this issue?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

On my Mojo, Max Volume and no input...
Iansean Museti 16Ω/96dB  - No hiss
VE Zen 2.0 320Ω/108dB - No hiss
VE Monk Espresso  64Ω/116dB - No hiss


----------



## balph

Hooster said:


> Sorry, I can't help you then. Can anyone clarify this issue?





WayTooCrazy said:


> On my Mojo, Max Volume and no input...
> Iansean Museti 16Ω/96dB  - No hiss
> VE Zen 2.0 320Ω/108dB - No hiss
> VE Monk Espresso  64Ω/116dB - No hiss



Thanks for testing and helping. Does seem that there is something odd going on with my Mojo. It really is a very very slight hiss, and it starts to become almost unnoticeable after a few minutes (ears/brain probably get used to it), only to become noticeable again when unplugging/plugging in the FLC8S. I'll probably email the seller to try to get a replacement.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

niotio910 said:


> I'm no expert to explain, but the mojo makes the violin & piano sound more "emotional" to me
> Does someone feel the same?



I definitely do, and I'm glad we got a comment in the thread that wasn't focusing so hard on sampling rate.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jun 4, 2017)

balph said:


> Thanks for testing and helping. Does seem that there is something odd going on with my Mojo. It really is a very very slight hiss, and it starts to become almost unnoticeable after a few minutes (ears/brain probably get used to it), only to become noticeable again when unplugging/plugging in the FLC8S. I'll probably email the seller to try to get a replacement.



I'm not sure there's anything odd. Given the FLC8's impedance of 11 Ohms and sensitivity of 107dB SPL/mW I wouldn't be surprised if you hear a minor hiss. They are sensitive earphones.

I hear a very minor hiss with the JH Angie (17 Ohm, 117dB SPL/mW) and Noble K10 as well (around 30 Ohm - sensitivity unknown but it is high). Also consider that some people are more sensitive to hearing hiss than others.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Is warranty coverage only available to original purchaser?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

WayTooCrazy said:


> Is warranty coverage only available to original purchaser?



Warranty should be attached the original purchase date of the item, regardless of who has owned it along the way.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

SomeGuyDude said:


> Warranty should be attached the original purchase date of the item, regardless of who has owned it along the way.



That is what I thought. 

Thx.


----------



## harpo1

SomeGuyDude said:


> Warranty should be attached the original purchase date of the item, regardless of who has owned it along the way.


That's not always true it depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

harpo1 said:


> That's not always true it depends on the manufacturer.



I have seen these disclaimers before, but not for a long time... didn't know it was still a thing.


----------



## howdy

SomeGuyDude said:


> I definitely do, and I'm glad we got a comment in the thread that wasn't focusing so hard on sampling rate.


I for one think the X5iii and Mojo are an awesome combo and work great together. The Mojo is one device I will keep forever, i absolutely love the sound it produces.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

harpo1 said:


> That's not always true it depends on the manufacturer.



Very few audiophile companies are that difficult. They understand that gear changes hands and are okay with offering the warranty.


----------



## Deftone (Jun 4, 2017)

WayTooCrazy said:


> I've been looking to sell the X5iii and Mojo anyway and move upscale to a higher end DAP. Looking to no longer stack. This inconsistency is pretty much the push I needed. They're both up on the for sale forums. Now to spot myself a DAP that will fill the need of quality and not require stacking.



You might struggle finding one, some people like mojo more than AK380cu and end up using it as the transport. I think that says enough about the ridiculously good quality sound for the price.

I know how you feel though, an all in one mojo dap is my dream.


----------



## Deftone

My mojo is well over warranty period now, but just out of interest if they battery was to die how much do chord charge for repair?


----------



## balph

x RELIC x said:


> I'm not sure there's anything odd. Given the FLC8's impedance of 11 Ohms and sensitivity of 107dB SPL/mW I wouldn't be surprised if you hear a minor hiss. They are sensitive earphones.
> 
> I hear a very minor hiss with the JH Angie (17 Ohm, 117dB SPL/mW) and Noble K10 as well (around 30 Ohm - sensitivity unknown but it is high). Also consider that some people are more sensitive to hearing hiss than others.


Thanks for testing with your IEMs, yes you're right, I might worry too much about this. The only thing that still bothers me is that my iPhone and iPad aren't generating a hiss at all while the Mojo does. But this might also be an engineering compromise because of the huge output power range of the Mojo (just guessing here), which the iPhone/iPad obviously doesn't have.


----------



## waveSounds

I like to keep my Mojo elevated.


----------



## Zojokkeli

waveSounds said:


> I like to keep my Mojo elevated.



That's pretty cool. What stand are you using?


----------



## waveSounds

Heh thanks. It's this one.

I recently bought another for my desk at work (the one pictured). Seems to keep it cooler than having it sat on the desk, and you can rotate it however you want it.


----------



## miketlse

balph said:


> Thanks for testing with your IEMs, yes you're right, I might worry too much about this. The only thing that still bothers me is that my iPhone and iPad aren't generating a hiss at all while the Mojo does. But this might also be an engineering compromise because of the huge output power range of the Mojo (just guessing here), which the iPhone/iPad obviously doesn't have.


Here are the comments from Rob Watts https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-379#post-12099045
The only engineering compromise is that the iPhone and iPad have higher noise floors, which mean that the hiss is masked, but also they will not be as good as the Mojo at detecting the stop and start of notes.


----------



## miketlse

waveSounds said:


> Heh thanks. It's this one.
> 
> I recently bought another for my desk at work (the one pictured). Seems to keep it cooler than having it sat on the desk, and you can rotate it however you want it.


Presumably you had to attach the metal plate to the back of your Mojo.


----------



## waveSounds

miketlse said:


> Presumably you had to attach the metal plate to the back of your Mojo.



Sure did.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

The ability to stick the mojo on a laptop and any phone I have is why I'm at a point of preferring it over a dedicated DAP. It's REALLY nice to be able to just swap what it's plugged into and know it'll sound the exact same.


----------



## SteveUK

SomeGuyDude said:


> The ability to stick the mojo on a laptop and any phone I have is why I'm at a point of preferring it over a dedicated DAP. It's REALLY nice to be able to just swap what it's plugged into and know it'll sound the exact same.


=


----------



## maxh22

waveSounds said:


> I like to keep my Mojo elevated.



This looks really cool! Wish you shared it sooner haha

I just ordered mine from Amazon US.
https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Magne...GREEN+Magnetic+Desktop+Cellphone+Stand+Holder


----------



## Zojokkeli

waveSounds said:


> Heh thanks. It's this one.
> 
> I recently bought another for my desk at work (the one pictured). Seems to keep it cooler than having it sat on the desk, and you can rotate it however you want it.



Thanks. Put an order for one too.


----------



## miketlse

Tempted to get one myself. https://www.amazon.fr/UGREEN-Téléphone-Magnétique-Blackberry-Smartphones/dp/B01M6541US/


----------



## waveSounds

Ha! Enjoy your floating Mojos, chaps. Here's a couple more of it back on its perch in my home setup:


----------



## balph

miketlse said:


> Here are the comments from Rob Watts https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-379#post-12099045
> The only engineering compromise is that the iPhone and iPad have higher noise floors, which mean that the hiss is masked, but also they will not be as good as the Mojo at detecting the stop and start of notes.


Thanks for the link and the explanation, I'm probably just freaking out about nothing here. Only thing that's not true for me is what Mr. Watts is saying in that post about no change in hiss levels when turning the Mojo off and on, I can definitely hear that a little bit, but this might just be because of the very sensitive FLC8S. Maybe I just have exceptional hearing and should see this from the positive side


----------



## miketlse

balph said:


> Thanks for the link and the explanation, I'm probably just freaking out about nothing here. Only thing that's not true for me is what Mr. Watts is saying in that post about no change in hiss levels when turning the Mojo off and on, I can definitely hear that a little bit, but this might just be because of the very sensitive FLC8S. Maybe I just have exceptional hearing and should see this from the positive side


He said "With *sensible* sensitivity IEM's (Noble, Ultimate ears, Dita) I can hear absolutely no added hiss from Mojo".
Users have reported hearing some hiss, when using *extremely* sensitive IEMs, such as the SE846 (although to be fair, some SE846 owners report no hiss, so maybe the sensitivity of the owners hearing also needs to be considered) .
Presumably your IEMs fall into the same extremely sensitive category (and maybe your ears as well).
This just highlights the importance of synergy between the components in a hifi system - be they dac, iems or ears).


----------



## adamsmarbles

eeek thats impressive very rare chd76864.sys (chord?) caused a blue screen    *i know i know why am i using windows hehe   running latest everything on intel/nvidia creative update system   was playing a wasapi flac over jriver 

/me hides under the bed


----------



## krismusic

howdy said:


> I for one think the X5iii and Mojo are an awesome combo and work great together. The Mojo is one device I will keep forever, i absolutely love the sound it produces.


I was just reading the Headphonics review and it said that the X5iii didn't work too well with Mojo via OTG. Have you got it connected some other way?


----------



## supervisor

krismusic said:


> I was just reading the Headphonics review and it said that the X5iii didn't work too well with Mojo via OTG. Have you got it connected some other way?



some people here will say that it works. it may function but it does not work well. 

i experienced clicks and pops and did not like that there was no line level out via the USB OTG.


----------



## miketlse

adamsmarbles said:


> eeek thats impressive very rare chd76864.sys (chord?) caused a blue screen    *i know i know why am i using windows hehe   running latest everything on intel/nvidia creative update system   was playing a wasapi flac over jriver
> 
> /me hides under the bed


If you are running the latest updates of everything - then you are performing the role of beta tester that all the different software/hardware works together ok.
Are you able to reproduce the error again?


----------



## tomwoo

x RELIC x said:


> I'm not sure there's anything odd. Given the FLC8's impedance of 11 Ohms and sensitivity of 107dB SPL/mW I wouldn't be surprised if you hear a minor hiss. They are sensitive earphones.
> 
> I hear a very minor hiss with the JH Angie (17 Ohm, 117dB SPL/mW) and Noble K10 as well (around 30 Ohm - sensitivity unknown but it is high). Also consider that some people are more sensitive to hearing hiss than others.


I couldn't hear any hiss with JH Angie connected to Mojo. Guess I'm insensitive to hiss
Anyway, it will hardly be a problem when music plays even though there is a slight hiss.


----------



## x RELIC x

tomwoo said:


> I couldn't hear any hiss with JH Angie connected to Mojo. Guess I'm insensitive to hiss
> Anyway, it will hardly be a problem when music plays even though there is a slight hiss.



Exactly, different sensitivity to hiss is not unheard of. I only really notice it when I turn off the Mojo while the JH Angie is plugged in and then it's like 'oh, there was hiss'. it's not outrageous hiss or anything, but it is as the OP had described with his FLC8.


----------



## askri

I can`t find answer to my question in this thread. Sorry if it was discussed million times before.

I have Mojo in my office system so what will be the best choice for the longest battery life:

1.       My Mojo always connected to charger when it plays music.

2.       My Mojo gets full charge at night and plays without charger during working day.

What option will be the best? And Why?


Thanks!


----------



## 435279

askri said:


> I can`t find answer to my question in this thread. Sorry if it was discussed million times before.
> 
> I have Mojo in my office system so what will be the best choice for the longest battery life:
> 
> ...



Lots of people will tell you it makes no difference, but for me its the option that allows the Mojo to stay coolest. For me that is only charge when its off overnight.

The battery is apparently high temperature tolerant, but I know from experience Li-Po and Li-ion batteries of any type don't like heat.

My Mojo is 18 months old now with over 200 charges and I still get a 6h+ life.


----------



## tunes (Jun 6, 2017)

Looking for a DAP to pair with the HUGO2 as a transport only as the DAC is just HUGO2. Which DAP has the best, fastest user interface, touch screen, with 200GB SD cards and Wifi/ blue tooth to permit streaming with TIDAL either on Wifi direct or via iPhone. Ideally under $1000? Don't care about sound quality of built in DAC or amp since will use optical or USB out to HUGO2 to IEM or TOTL Headphones. 
THANKS


----------



## fixated

tunes said:


> Looking for a DAP to pair with the HUGO2 as a transport only as the DAC is just HUGO2. Which DAP has the best, fastest user interface, touch screen, with 200GB SD cards and Wifi/ blue tooth to permit streaming with TIDAL either on Wifi direct or via iPhone. Ideally under $1000? Don't care about sound quality of built in DAC or amp since will use optical or USB out to HUGO2 to IEM or TOTL Headphones.
> THANKS


Not sure why you're looking for transport for the hugo2 here in the mojo thread but if you're just after something with an optical output and great UI why not go with the Cowon PM2 or a used P1. I quite like their UI and they have optical out so you can use them as a transport.


----------



## mickerru

Any amp suggestions for mojo ang hd800? Thinking about matrix mstage 3b with balanced out but jot sure with the pairing. 

Thanks


----------



## Slim1970

mickerru said:


> Any amp suggestions for mojo ang hd800? Thinking about matrix mstage 3b with balanced out but jot sure with the pairing.
> 
> Thanks



I've been using my Mojo with the ifi iCAN Pro and it drives my HD800S's superbly. Adding a little X-Bass does wonders for the HD800S's low end.


----------



## Deftone

tunes said:


> Looking for a DAP to pair with the HUGO2 as a transport only as the DAC is just HUGO2. Which DAP has the best, fastest user interface, touch screen, with 200GB SD cards and Wifi/ blue tooth to permit streaming with TIDAL either on Wifi direct or via iPhone. Ideally under $1000? Don't care about sound quality of built in DAC or amp since will use optical or USB out to HUGO2 to IEM or TOTL Headphones.
> THANKS



Shanling m2s


----------



## Deftone

You can leave mojo plugged in to charger all the time it wont hurt it. I used like this for months one time as a desktop unit.


----------



## harpo1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Deftone said:


> Shanling m2s


Nevermind.


----------



## adamsmarbles (Jun 6, 2017)

adamsmarbles said:


> eeek thats impressive very rare chd76864.sys (chord?) caused a blue screen    *i know i know why am i using windows hehe   running latest everything on intel/nvidia creative update system   was playing a wasapi flac over jriver
> 
> /me hides under the bed






miketlse said:


> If you are running the latest updates of everything - then you are performing the role of beta tester that all the different software/hardware works together ok.
> Are you able to reproduce the error again?



Very correct, my mistake - Yes the error is seemingly caused by jriver (22.0.108) being unstable on wasapi. Shame as i love the software.    The error is reproducible on jriver only thus far. No other audio software that uses wasapi blue screens.  -   So i'll try and find a solution on their forum. 

I havent experienced a blue screen in any other wasapi/asio software situation.


----------



## miketlse

adamsmarbles said:


> Very correct, my mistake - Yes the error is seemingly caused by jriver (22.0.108) being unstable on wasapi. Shame as i love the software.    The error is reproducible on jriver only thus far. No other audio software that uses wasapi blue screens.  -   So i'll try and find a solution on their forum.
> 
> I havent experienced a blue screen in any other wasapi/asio software situation.


The good thing is that you have narrowed down the root cause, but I guess that you have to wait for Jriver to release the next bugfix.
The Mojo usually runs very stable if you use the Chord drivers.


----------



## Deftone

Yeah it runs fine with asio on jriver, roon is a very nice player but stupid price. Jriver isnt as nice but its far cheaper and has a really good video renderer and upscaling feature called MadVR built in.


----------



## tunes

lonerboy13 said:


> Not sure why you're looking for transport for the hugo2 here in the mojo thread but if you're just after something with an optical output and great UI why not go with the Cowon PM2 or a used P1. I quite like their UI and they have optical out so you can use them as a transport.


Thanks but Cowon PM2 can't stream TIDAL.


----------



## karmazynowy

tunes said:


> Looking for a DAP to pair with the HUGO2 as a transport only as the DAC is just HUGO2. Which DAP has the best, fastest user interface, touch screen, with 200GB SD cards and Wifi/ blue tooth to permit streaming with TIDAL either on Wifi direct or via iPhone. Ideally under $1000? Don't care about sound quality of built in DAC or amp since will use optical or USB out to HUGO2 to IEM or TOTL Headphones.
> THANKS



Try Pioneer XDP-100R. Much below $1000, fast UI, full android, streaming Tidal, Spotify etc., 2 micro SD card slots, decent battery.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Try the Hidizs AP60 or Cayin N3 to test. AP60 can handle 256GB Cards, can connect to Android/iOS phones and stream Tidal, Spotify, whatever you have on your phone. You can stream in AptX if using Android. Will connect via USB. Can decode DSD on it's own. Very under-rated little players. Their internal DACs may not be up to snuff, but since you're connecting to Hugo2 anyway. Worth a shot and can return if you don't like. I actually use my AP60 as a "burn-in" station to burn in other headphones/earbuds when not needed.


----------



## SteveUK

WayTooCrazy said:


> Try the Hidizs AP60 or Cayin N3 to test. AP60 can handle 256GB Cards, can connect to Android/iOS phones and stream Tidal, Spotify, whatever you have on your phone. You can stream in AptX if using Android. Will connect via USB. Can decode DSD on it's own. Very under-rated little players. Their internal DACs may not be up to snuff, but since you're connecting to Hugo2 anyway. Worth a shot and can return if you don't like. I actually use my AP60 as a "burn-in" station to burn in other headphones/earbuds when not needed.



Are you sure that these will stream from phone to DAP using APTX? All the ones I've found only use APTX when transmitting (to headphones etc) rather than receive - for receive they revert to SBC.....  Whether aptx is actually that much better is of course moot!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

SteveUK said:


> Are you sure that these will stream from phone to DAP using APTX? All the ones I've found only use APTX when transmitting (to headphones etc) rather than receive - for receive they revert to SBC.....  Whether aptx is actually that much better is of course moot!



You're right. I can't validate that it is streaming to AP60 in AptX mode. My LG V20 supposedly does not show the AptX symbol (or so I've read somewhere). Both units support this feature... but I've yet to see the symbol on either device. So, I will assume they don't communicate to each other over AptX for now (just tried it).


----------



## SteveUK

It's a pity they dont... I was on the point of getting a Shanling M2S as transport for exactly this, until I discovered....  I've sprung for a Fiio X5iii instead which is pretty good on its own and excellent in combination with the mojo.....


----------



## WayTooCrazy

SteveUK said:


> It's a pity they dont... I was on the point of getting a Shanling M2S as transport for exactly this, until I discovered....  I've sprung for a Fiio X5iii instead which is pretty good on its own and excellent in combination with the mojo.....



Too bad you didn't live state side... I would've given you a deal on mine.


----------



## maxh22

WayTooCrazy said:


> You're right. I can't validate that it is streaming to AP60 in AptX mode. My LG V20 supposedly does not show the AptX symbol (or so I've read somewhere). Both units support this feature... but I've yet to see the symbol on either device. So, I will assume they don't communicate to each other over AptX for now (just tried it).



If you have a non AptX device you can try it out and do some listening tests. When I had Hugo 1 I was testing out the Bluetooth, I tried an iPhone and the V20. The iphone doesn't do AptX so it ended up sounding noticeably worse than when the V20 was sending the signal to Hugo.


----------



## kevindiu

karmazynowy said:


> Try Pioneer XDP-100R. Much below $1000, fast UI, full android, streaming Tidal, Spotify etc., 2 micro SD card slots, decent battery.


I agree, as a 300R user, 100R has less bug, stable firmware and Android eco system, so it is a great device for connecting external DAC/AMP


----------



## supervisor

https://thenextweb.com/apple/2017/06/06/ios-11-flac-audio-iphone-ipad/


----------



## SteveUK

WayTooCrazy said:


> Too bad you didn't live state side... I would've given you a deal on mine.


I remember seeing one FS...  pity I wasn't over there at the time!   It's certainly not perfect, but doing what I want at the moment....


----------



## SteveUK

supervisor said:


> https://thenextweb.com/apple/2017/06/06/ios-11-flac-audio-iphone-ipad/


Wow..... I never realised they didn't support FLAC!   I've never used ios for music, only ever android or standalone daps...


----------



## Slaphead (Jun 7, 2017)

SteveUK said:


> Wow..... I never realised they didn't support FLAC!   I've never used ios for music, only ever android or standalone daps...



Well Apple has always supported their home grown ALAC format (Apple's version of FLAC). Transcoding FLAC to ALAC was never that much of a big  deal, and the transcoding is perfectly lossless.

That said it was an extra step in the process that most people really didn't need, or want, to deal with. So hats off to Apple for finally including FLAC support, assuming it survives into the public release of iOS 11.

A bigger question is, however, whether iTunes on High Sierra will support FLAC - that would be a far more important thing for me.


----------



## RAQemUP (Jun 7, 2017)

Individual iOS apps from the store supported more file formats than the in built music player. The files ,however, would only show up for those specific apps you added them to and not be system wide. With this change, now you would just sync it with iTunes and it will show system wide for all apps.


----------



## stormdrain667

Has anyone tried the iOS 11 beta to see if the cutout issue introduced in 10.3 is fixed?


----------



## 435279

stormdrain667 said:


> Has anyone tried the iOS 11 beta to see if the cutout issue introduced in 10.3 is fixed?



One member in a post I saw said it was.


----------



## Dean Lim

nice


----------



## tunes

kevindiu said:


> I agree, as a 300R user, 100R has less bug, stable firmware and Android eco system, so it is a great device for connecting external DAC/AMP


Does it offer both optical out as well as USB out options as a transport for HUGO2? Does it have builtin Wifi for streaming TIDAL or via Bluetooth from a smartphone?  Looking for a standalone solution without a phone.


----------



## tunes

WayTooCrazy said:


> Too bad you didn't live state side... I would've given you a deal on mine.


Does the fiio have built in Wifi and both optical and USB out for using as a transport only for HUGO2?


----------



## karmazynowy

tunes said:


> Does it offer both optical out as well as USB out options as a transport for HUGO2? Does it have builtin Wifi for streaming TIDAL or via Bluetooth from a smartphone?  Looking for a standalone solution without a phone.



Wifi and BT yes, no optical out, but you can use USB out. I use XDP100R as a transport for Mojo.


----------



## SteveUK

tunes said:


> Does the fiio have built in Wifi and both optical and USB out for using as a transport only for HUGO2?


Wifi, USB and copper ("coax") rather than optical SFDIF


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jun 8, 2017)

Admit, I'm about to lose my bird. Plugging the mojo into my LG G6 results in an INSANE amount of intermittent static and buzz to the point it's damn near unlistenable. It sounds incredible out of my laptop but out of my phone it's becoming garbage. Getting close to returning it.

EDIT: And as a clarification, it happens when the Mojo is next to the phone. Which sort of heavily undermines the whole point of it being portable. What the hell, Chord.


----------



## maxh22

SomeGuyDude said:


> Admit, I'm about to lose my bird. Plugging the mojo into my LG G6 results in an INSANE amount of intermittent static and buzz to the point it's damn near unlistenable. It sounds incredible out of my laptop but out of my phone it's becoming garbage. Getting close to returning it.
> 
> EDIT: And as a clarification, it happens when the Mojo is next to the phone. Which sort of heavily undermines the whole point of it being portable. What the hell, Chord.



Try a different OTG and data cable.


----------



## 435279

SomeGuyDude said:


> Admit, I'm about to lose my bird. Plugging the mojo into my LG G6 results in an INSANE amount of intermittent static and buzz to the point it's damn near unlistenable. It sounds incredible out of my laptop but out of my phone it's becoming garbage. Getting close to returning it.
> 
> EDIT: And as a clarification, it happens when the Mojo is next to the phone. Which sort of heavily undermines the whole point of it being portable. What the hell, Chord.



This has been covered in this thread many times, either use airplane mode or separate the Mojo and phone. Yes it is annoying but most of us work around the problem.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SteveOliver said:


> This has been covered in this thread many times, either use airplane mode or separate the Mojo and phone. Yes it is annoying but most of us work around the problem.



That is... a terrible solution. For one, because I use Tidal and stream my music, for two, it means that if I want to use my Mojo, _you're expecting me to render my phone useless as a phone.
_
Sorry, no. That's not some little minor problem. This is a big problem in design considering the Mojo is advertised as a smartphone device.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

maxh22 said:


> Try a different OTG and data cable.



Actually, they don't need to be connected. If my headphones are plugged into the Mojo and I rest my phone on it, the static sound happens regardless on if the phone and Mojo are connected.


----------



## dennistdk

stormdrain667 said:


> Has anyone tried the iOS 11 beta to see if the cutout issue introduced in 10.3 is fixed?



Yes, it has been fixed as far as my tests go when using original apple cck cables - have had it playing for over 3 hours today and 2 hours yesterday without issues. 
Unoriginal cables still do not work (reports "unsupported attachment" after 1-2 minutes of playback). A shame cause I have a home-made cable that was perfect for it.

However the current beta of iOS11 is quite buggy and I had many app crashes, so I wouldn't recommend it right now, maybe wait for the next beta. And the change of audio output has been hidden really well... took me forever to find.


----------



## dennistdk

SomeGuyDude said:


> That is... a terrible solution. For one, because I use Tidal and stream my music, for two, it means that if I want to use my Mojo, _you're expecting me to render my phone useless as a phone.
> _
> Sorry, no. That's not some little minor problem. This is a big problem in design considering the Mojo is advertised as a smartphone device.



All the portable amp/dacs I tried have had this issue (Oppo HA-2, RHA Dacamp). With the Mojo it was worse, however I found out that by shielding the USB cable the noise pretty much disappeared (e.g. on an iPhone if you put your hand around the usb connector on the cck cable the "gsm" noise is completely gone). So you might want to try a really high quality cable...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

dennistdk said:


> All the portable amp/dacs I tried have had this issue (Oppo HA-2, RHA Dacamp). With the Mojo it was worse, however I found out that by shielding the USB cable the noise pretty much disappeared (e.g. on an iPhone if you put your hand around the usb connector on the cck cable the "gsm" noise is completely gone). So you might want to try a really high quality cable...


I wish. :/

Unfortunately, like I said, it seems to be internal to the Mojo itself. If the phone and Mojo are disconnected, but my headphones are in the Mojo, putting my phone near it makes the static sound pick up. Not an issue on the laptop, it's making me wonder if it's the phone specifically.


----------



## theveterans

LTE, and 3G radios are the culprit


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I had reported the iOS update not working with various 3rd party products, including but not limited to  Chord.  They finally "closed out" my ticket with:


Apple Developer Relations
June 8 2017, 3:32 PM
Engineering has provided the following information regarding this issue:  Please note that this is not an MFi product. Here’s their website: http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo-cable-pack/ It’s a headphone amplifier that uses the the lightning to USB camera adapter to connect via a usb adapter.  If this is to work, the manufacturer will have to address the issue.


----------



## x RELIC x

Peter Hyatt said:


> I had reported the iOS update not working with various 3rd party products, including but not limited to  Chord.  They finally "closed out" my ticket with:
> 
> 
> Apple Developer Relations
> ...



Point them the Oppo HA-2SE, which is MFI certified, as it's also having the same issues.


----------



## x RELIC x

SomeGuyDude said:


> I wish. :/
> 
> Unfortunately, like I said, it seems to be internal to the Mojo itself. If the phone and Mojo are disconnected, but my headphones are in the Mojo, putting my phone near it makes the static sound pick up. Not an issue on the laptop, it's making me wonder if it's the phone specifically.



The cable is acting as antennae for the RFI/EMI from the cellular signal and that gets injected into the audio components in the Mojo. I've tested this with the same results as you.


----------



## Deftone

Is it possible to get audio from android apps to pass through to mojo? for example, amazon video and youtube? I have a Moto G5 running Android 7.0

Cheers!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

x RELIC x said:


> The cable is acting as antennae for the RFI/EMI from the cellular signal and that gets injected into the audio components in the Mojo. I've tested this with the same results as you.



Hmmm. So would a better cable fix it? I'm not usually a pricey cable guy, but if we're talking RFI interference it's a legitimate issue.


----------



## x RELIC x

SomeGuyDude said:


> Hmmm. So would a better cable fix it? I'm not usually a pricey cable guy, but if we're talking RFI interference it's a legitimate issue.



I really don't know, but I doubt it. It's physics, and the signal from cellular phones can be quite strong depending on the network and the strength of the signal. Practically the first 1000 pages of this thread has many reports of the same thing. I've also read plenty of the same thing in the Oppo HA-2 thread. I'm not trying to make excuses for the device but I don't see a way around it. Personally, I use a DAP with the Mojo and stream Tidal on WiFi without hearing any interference, but obviously that's not an option away from a WiFi network. Wish I had more solutions for you.


----------



## jonlad1

Hi guys,

Does anyone have an idea if a xiaomi redmi pro will work with a mojo? I've just bought a 128gb model to use as a transport.

It should work but thought I'd see if anyone had actually tried this combo

Cheers


----------



## SomeGuyDude

x RELIC x said:


> I really don't know, but I doubt it. It's physics, and the signal from cellular phones can be quite strong depending on the network and the strength of the signal. Practically the first 1000 pages of this thread has many reports of the same thing. I've also read plenty of the same thing in the Oppo HA-2 thread. I'm not trying to make excuses for the device but I don't see a way around it. Personally, I use a DAP with the Mojo and stream Tidal on WiFi without hearing any interference, but obviously that's not an option away from a WiFi network. Wish I had more solutions for you.



That's really disheartening for a mobile dac/amp, to be honest.


----------



## Hooster

jonlad1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if a xiaomi redmi pro will work with a mojo? I've just bought a 128gb model to use as a transport.
> 
> ...



There is no reason why it should not work. It is an android phone so the android software will work.


----------



## howdy

SomeGuyDude said:


> That's really disheartening for a mobile dac/amp, to be honest.


Is Tidal offline an option for you? I use the FiiO X5iii exclusively with the Mojo. I have the Oppo HA2SE as well and have it with the Onkyo DP-X1 and have no buzzing issues. I did have issues with my LG V20 and the Mojo, but I like my phone being a phone but do use my phone with Bluetooth IEMs.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

howdy said:


> Is Tidal offline an option for you? I use the FiiO X5iii exclusively with the Mojo. I have the Oppo HA2SE as well and have it with the Onkyo DP-X1 and have no buzzing issues. I did have issues with my LG V20 and the Mojo, but I like my phone being a phone but do use my phone with Bluetooth IEMs.



I don't like this being a "solution" to the problem. I'm probably keeping the Mojo because it sounds amazing with my laptop but I'll do what I have to do to keep it sounding good.


----------



## Deftone

jonlad1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone have an idea if a xiaomi redmi pro will work with a mojo? I've just bought a 128gb model to use as a transport.
> 
> ...



As long as it supports OTG it will be fine.


----------



## ching1202

I don't own any portable dac/amp before. I normally use Iphone+FLAC/WAV as source and my IEM is RHA T20. I wonder if MOJO can improve the sound quality with iphone+T20?
Also, I plan to get a new Custom IEM (like 64 ears or UE). Should I get the Custom IEM first before I buy a dac/amp to pair with, or should I try+buy dac/amp with my current setting first.
Thanks


----------



## Deftone

ching1202 said:


> I don't own any portable dac/amp before. I normally use Iphone+FLAC/WAV as source and my IEM is RHA T20. I wonder if MOJO can improve the sound quality with iphone+T20?
> Also, I plan to get a new Custom IEM (like 64 ears or UE). Should I get the Custom IEM first before I buy a dac/amp to pair with, or should I try+buy dac/amp with my current setting first.
> Thanks



It will improve the sound but by how much completely down to you and your ears, but as you can read from the many pages of this thread i dont think theres been anyone that purchased a Mojo and didnt like it.


----------



## tjw321

SomeGuyDude said:


> I don't like this being a "solution" to the problem. I'm probably keeping the Mojo because it sounds amazing with my laptop but I'll do what I have to do to keep it sounding good.


Try a ferrite bead on the cable.


----------



## Mython

Peter Hyatt said:


> I had reported the iOS update not working with various 3rd party products, including but not limited to  Chord.  They finally "closed out" my ticket with:
> 
> 
> Apple Developer Relations
> ...





x RELIC x said:


> Point them the Oppo HA-2SE, which is MFI certified, as it's also having the same issues.



It's even simpler than that:

Prior to the most recent iOS update(s), DAC-amps were working with Apple devices.

After the iOS updates, DAC-amps stopped working with Apple devices.

Either Apple are incompetent at updating iOS or they are deliberately breaking compatibility and feigning innocence.

In any case, their response to your enquiry, Peter, was undeniably non-constructive and a rather $h1tty obfuscating response from a multi-national corporation to a customer of their several-hundred-dollar product(s). Their arrogance & selfishness never ceases to amaze me.

I'm glad you're well-educated on alternative source devices - I'm only sorry you should have to seek an alternative when you've paid good money for a device which has been arbitrarily scuppered through no fault of your own - you don't deserve to be treated that way


----------



## xeroian

Peter Hyatt said:


> I had reported the iOS update not working with various 3rd party products, including but not limited to  Chord.  They finally "closed out" my ticket with:
> 
> 
> Apple Developer Relations
> ...



A while back I gave Apple a lengthy & detailed description of the problem and their recent response was more promising:

"Engineering has requested the following information in order to further investigate this issue:

Please collect a sysdiagnose log and attach it to your bug report. Also, if the bug can be seen visually, please include a screenshot .....etc etc"

Apple has only had my sysdiagnose file for a week but there may still be hope.


----------



## supervisor

*** there's got to be an Apple developer who uses the Mojo?!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

LMAO I'm glad for the last few posts. Since I'm using my Mojo when mobile, I admit I was curious to try an iPhone. Not happenin' now.


----------



## Deftone

supervisor said:


> *** there's got to be an Apple developer who uses the Mojo?!



Nope theyre all using airpods probably...


----------



## supervisor

Deftone said:


> Nope theyre all using airpods probably...



lol. honestly, the cut-outs don't happen too much, they are just a minor annoyance. i still think my spare iPhone 6S is a better DAP than most.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Best DAP phone I've heard so far remains the LG v20. The Mojo spanks it, but it's the best all in one out there, IMO.


----------



## Hooster

supervisor said:


> *** there's got to be an Apple developer who uses the Mojo?!



Sure, but they all use Android.


----------



## headfry (Jun 9, 2017)

Mython said:


> It's even simpler than that:
> 
> Prior to the most recent iOS update(s), DAC-amps were working with Apple devices.
> 
> ...



======================================================================

Well, many of us are using the CCK with Mojo just fine in 10.3.2....note I am using the newer USB3 CCK....no issues.

Others have reported success as well.


----------



## Hooster (Jun 9, 2017)

Peter Hyatt said:


> I had reported the iOS update not working with various 3rd party products, including but not limited to  Chord.  They finally "closed out" my ticket with:
> 
> 
> Apple Developer Relations
> ...




What a disgusting and arrogant reply you got. They know what is going on, believe me, they must have been inundated with complaints from owners of all manner of devices that have stopped working correctly with apple products after the IOS update.

Fortunately we are free to direct our business to whomever we want. In other words, if you don't like it, then don't buy their stuff.


----------



## headfry (Jun 10, 2017)

headfry said:


> ======================================================================
> 
> Well, many of us are using the CCK with Mojo just fine in 10.3.2....note I am using the newer USB3 CCK....no issues.
> 
> Others have reported success as well.




update: just upgraded my iPod touch to 10.3.2 and it works with the Mojo,
so the issue may be with the original CCK....the newer (and firmware updated) USB 3 CCK
works flawlessly.

Could the fix be this simple? I think so, based on my experience.

...anyone out there with the original CCK working with Mojo in 10.3.2?


----------



## canali

yes with recent update a week or so ago both my dragonfly red and chord mojo were once again working with my cck/ipod touch 6


----------



## Mython (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm very pleased to hear that the issue may (_may_) have been resolved, now.

However, it doesn't excuse the dismissive, blame-shifting, reply Peter apparently received from Apple.

I'd like to see some changes made, in their attitude towards the customers on whom their corporate existence relies, but I won't hold my breath on that! 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pklluASxfA

Back to Mojo, and a more positive outlook, I'm glad Mojo customers using Apple source devices may be able to enjoy their music, moving forwards from the debacle, without having to shell out on alternative source gear.

Here's to Mojo-music! 





...speaking of which, Mojo's been running through my amp+speakers much of today, for a little R&R - 'Sunday' on a Saturday, so-to-speak! 


youtube.com/watch?v=hi8NtRBfrAc&list=RDsNmxCoWnTFw&index=2 (_stunning _instrumental jazz sax recording from *1957*_!_)
youtube.com/watch?v=4i7ma455d84
youtube.com/watch?v=afJFkXsowKg (similar to: youtube.com/watch?v=s6rV2dwV4kk)
youtube.com/watch?v=YuMskNS-QMU
youtube.com/watch?v=v6R9H84koxs
youtube.com/watch?v=8ucGbREFrA4_ (warning: semi-explicit lyrics)_
youtube.com/watch?v=RXGj7-JvYq0
youtube.com/watch?v=ebFYqEx9Hbo
youtu.be/h7yGmBM8JMY
youtube.com/watch?v=pkeDBwsIaZw
youtube.com/watch?v=JX_b1KU3GWY


_Don't hate me, but I confess I still prefer listening to music on fullsize hi-fi, rather than headphones, whenever I'm not on-the-move. Guess that makes me something of a social outcast, here on Head-fi, but I can live with that._


----------



## niotio910 (Jun 11, 2017)

I pair AP60 with my Mojo when I'm on the go. In the office, I use the mojo with a Macbook Pro (using optical output, and Audirvana Plus 3 player). The strange thing is that I like the sound of the AP60-usb-Mojo over the Macbook-Mojo's. Not sure what's wrong with the Macbook-Mojo setup, but it makes me feel fatigue after approx. 1 hour of listening. Now I'm connecting USB instead of optical output from the Macbook to see if I will feel the same.
I read some of threads in this room saying that the optical sounds better than USB because of RF noise. The RF noise, when using USB, can get into the mojo and it will make the sound brighter and fatigue. I, indeed, feel that the optical connection makes it sound warmer/darker, but I don't know why I also feel fatigue


----------



## majo123

Hi guys I'm not subscribed to this thread and boy there's a he'll of a lot of posts to read! Lol ....i was wondering if anyone could give me advice on a setup. 
I was considering buying some schiit gear possibly asguard 2 or lyr 2 and also bitfrost multibit or modi multibit my question is about replacing the dac part with a mojo and using the mojo as the dac, i read on some posts here and on other website forums that they consider the mojo to be a better sounding dac than the 2 schiit offerings?
And also if anyone has knowledge of this how well does it perform? 
Im not totally worried about aesthetics just sound quality and also the added benefit of using the mojo as portable if i liked appeals , even though i own fiio x7 and a opus 1.


----------



## theveterans

YMMV on which DAC is better. To me, I prefer my Bifrost Multibit on my desktop setup and use Mojo only on my portable. On my desktop setup, Mojo sounds less energetic and warmer than Bifrost Multibit.


----------



## miketlse

majo123 said:


> Hi guys I'm not subscribed to this thread and boy there's a he'll of a lot of posts to read! Lol ....i was wondering if anyone could give me advice on a setup.
> I was considering buying some schiit gear possibly asguard 2 or lyr 2 and also bitfrost multibit or modi multibit my question is about replacing the dac part with a mojo and using the mojo as the dac, i read on some posts here and on other website forums that they consider the mojo to be a better sounding dac than the 2 schiit offerings?
> And also if anyone has knowledge of this how well does it perform?
> Im not totally worried about aesthetics just sound quality and also the added benefit of using the mojo as portable if i liked appeals , even though i own fiio x7 and a opus 1.


As you have spotted, the relative merits of the Chord dacs vs the Schitt dacs/amps do get debated occasionally - but sometimes it is difficult to avoid the debate becoming acrimonious and personal.
The inherent differences in the ways that the Chord dacs (WTA filter based) and the Schitt dacs (R2R based) process the digital signals, does mean that the Chord dacs do achieve better specifications/performance, so there are many chord owners who will proclaim buy chord.
On the other side of the fence, there are many passionate schitt owners, who get mortally offended if anyone suggests that chord dacs are better.
The Mojo can drive most headphones with no problems, so you potentially do not need a headphone amp.
Ultimately the most impartial advice is to take your favourite headphones, and demo both the chord and the schitt solutions, and discover whether you prefer the chord or schitt 'sound signature'.


----------



## triodesteve

I've used the Mojo with all three inputs and while I have preferences, none have been even remotely fatiguing. When people talk about RF noise, they are usually referring to cell phone noise that occurs when your phone is searching for data. It goes away when you move to airplane mode. 
I have a complex usb arrangement but even using the supplied cable straight into the mojo sounds great, so don't worry about using usb.



niotio910 said:


> I pair AP60 with my Mojo when I'm on the go. In the office, I use the mojo with a Macbook Pro (using optical output, and Audirvana Plus 3 player). The strange thing is that I like the sound of the AP60-usb-Mojo over the Macbook-Mojo's. Not sure what's wrong with the Macbook-Mojo setup, but it makes me feel fatigue after approx. 1 hour of listening. Now I'm connecting USB instead of optical output from the Macbook to see if I will feel the same.
> I read some of threads in this room saying that the optical sounds better than USB because of RF noise. The RF noise, when using USB, can get into the mojo and it will make the sound brighter and fatigue. I, indeed, feel that the optical connection makes it sound warmer/darker, but I don't know why I also feel fatigue


----------



## majo123

miketlse said:


> As you have spotted, the relative merits of the Chord dacs vs the Schitt dacs/amps do get debated occasionally - but sometimes it is difficult to avoid the debate becoming acrimonious and personal.
> The inherent differences in the ways that the Chord dacs (WTA filter based) and the Schitt dacs (R2R based) process the digital signals, does mean that the Chord dacs do achieve better specifications/performance, so there are many chord owners who will proclaim buy chord.
> On the other side of the fence, there are many passionate schitt owners, who get mortally offended if anyone suggests that chord dacs are better.
> The Mojo can drive most headphones with no problems, so you potentially do not need a headphone amp.
> Ultimately the most impartial advice is to take your favourite headphones, and demo both the chord and the schitt solutions, and discover whether you prefer the chord or schitt 'sound signature'.



Thanks for the info , i have some planars fostex t50rp and also when I decide on my purchases will buy some hifiman he400i  so that's why I was looking at adding the mojo to a schiit amp either asgaard2 or lyr2


----------



## theveterans

niotio910 said:


> I pair AP60 with my Mojo when I'm on the go. In the office, I use the mojo with a Macbook Pro (using optical output, and Audirvana Plus 3 player). The strange thing is that I like the sound of the AP60-usb-Mojo over the Macbook-Mojo's. Not sure what's wrong with the Macbook-Mojo setup, but it makes me feel fatigue after approx. 1 hour of listening. Now I'm connecting USB instead of optical output from the Macbook to see if I will feel the same.
> I read some of threads in this room saying that the optical sounds better than USB because of RF noise. The RF noise, when using USB, can get into the mojo and it will make the sound brighter and fatigue. I, indeed, feel that the optical connection makes it sound warmer/darker, but I don't know why I also feel fatigue



From my experience, Mojo sounds best with USB due to Mojo's reclocking system (Asynchronous) gets used. With optical, Mojo relies on the incoming stream if the stream has lots of jitter, it will cause fatigue. None of Mojo's inputs will protect it from RF and EMI noise since Mojo's internals are not shielded from electromagnetic field.


----------



## theveterans

majo123 said:


> Thanks for the info , i have some planars fostex t50rp and also when I decide on my purchases will buy some hifiman he400i  so that's why I was looking at adding the mojo to a schiit amp either asgaard2 or lyr2



I have paired the Mojo to Asgard 2 briefly and IMO Asgard 2 enhances Mojo's sound much better than Mojo alone in terms of soundstage and bass control. I'd recommend to not pair the Mojo with Lyr 2 as it may sound too bassy and soundstage might suffer. If you can get Jotunheim, Mojo + Jotunheim would be great since Jotunheim resolves better than Asgard 2 and Lyr 2


----------



## majo123 (Jun 11, 2017)

theveterans said:


> I have paired the Mojo to Asgard 2 briefly and IMO Asgard 2 enhances Mojo's sound much better than Mojo alone in terms of soundstage and bass control. I'd recommend to not pair the Mojo with Lyr 2 as it may sound too bassy and soundstage might suffer. If you can get Jotunheim, Mojo + Jotunheim would be great since Jotunheim resolves better than Asgard 2 and Lyr 2



Thanks for that i was leaning towards the asgard2 over the lyr2 i also read that for the money the asgard2 is top notch and a couple of reviews said they preferred the asgard2 over the lyr2 even though the lyr2 was more resolving .
I did look at the jotunheim but with the dac before I considered the mojo and not as a stand alone amp, hmmmm another possibility, i can go to the jotunheim if i liked.


----------



## majo123

majo123 said:


> Thanks for that i was leaning towards the asgard2 over the lyr2 i also read that for the money the asguard2 is top notch and a couple of reviews said they preferred the asgard2 over the lyr2 even though the lyr2 was more resolving .
> I did look at the jotunheim but with the dac before I considered the mojo and not as a stand alone amp, hmmmm another possibility, i can go to the jotunheim if i liked.



I just had another quick look at the jotunheim and there are a couple of extras i.e balanced and potential to upgrade that definitely appeal so yes I think I might go jotunheim mojo.
I am also a bit worried about using the mojo as a desktop dac for battery reasons, can it be used while on a constant plug in and does it effect the battery long term, again this is a little thing for me as i wouldn't be to worried to run it off battery and re charge although not ideal.


----------



## majo123

theveterans said:


> I have paired the Mojo to Asgard 2 briefly and IMO Asgard 2 enhances Mojo's sound much better than Mojo alone in terms of soundstage and bass control. I'd recommend to not pair the Mojo with Lyr 2 as it may sound too bassy and soundstage might suffer. If you can get Jotunheim, Mojo + Jotunheim would be great since Jotunheim resolves better than Asgard 2 and Lyr 2



I also notice you have my other possible choice the bitfrost multibit any thoughts on the better dac with pairing with a jotunheim????


----------



## theveterans

majo123 said:


> I also notice you have my other possible choice the bitfrost multibit any thoughts on the better dac with pairing with a jotunheim????



I find that Bifrost Multibit provides a wider soundstage, a little bit more depth and upper frequency detail than the Mojo. Mojo however sounds a tiny bit warmer, but is also very quick and resolving. Which of the two DACs being better at quick and resolving is debatable. Anyways, you won't have to worry about batteries degrading quickly due to always 100% charged when used as a desktop if you choose to get a desktop DAC equal or slightly better than Mojo (Bifrost Multibit for me). As for the comment with Lyr 2 being more resolving than Asgard 2, IMO I find the Asgard 2 and Jotunheim certainly better resolving in terms of making microdynamic transients sound clearer. If you want to explore more on the DACs, you can try the Questyle CMA600i balanced DAC, but I haven't heard it though so I can't compare it.


----------



## majo123

theveterans said:


> I find that Bifrost Multibit provides a wider soundstage, a little bit more depth and upper frequency detail than the Mojo. Mojo however sounds a tiny bit warmer, but is also very quick and resolving. Which of the two DACs being better at quick and resolving is debatable. Anyways, you won't have to worry about batteries degrading quickly due to always 100% charged when used as a desktop if you choose to get a desktop DAC equal or slightly better than Mojo (Bifrost Multibit for me). As for the comment with Lyr 2 being more resolving than Asgard 2, IMO I find the Asgard 2 and Jotunheim certainly better resolving in terms of making microdynamic transients sound clearer. If you want to explore more on the DACs, you can try the Questyle CMA600i balanced DAC, but I haven't heard it though so I can't compare it.



Thanks for the info, im still in 2 minds I dont need portability ( have fiio x7/am3 and opus/1).
Between your replys/advice i read more again on bitfrost multibit;  it was my first choice when I decided to buy desktop dac as i only have portable daps.
Thanks again for your help , still I'm uncertain which route il go but your advice is valuable owning both.


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 12, 2017)

Hooster said:


> What a disgusting and arrogant reply you got. They know what is going on, believe me, they must have been inundated with complaints from owners of all manner of devices that have stopped working correctly with apple products after the IOS update.
> 
> Fortunately we are free to direct our business to whomever we want. In other words, if you don't like it, then don't buy their stuff.



I agree with boycotting Apple. ITunes alone is enough to cause trauma. I never used it often, but last time I did, I could not get my iPod Shuffle to show up. After about two hours, googling, swearing, fuming, and raging, I found I had to click preferences. Then click show drives or something, yet I could see all my PC hard drives. (Might have been show external components. - but who cares.) Has the be the height of stupidity.

Then once I updated my Shuffle to a newer version of software. In the process the new software did not include 'Voice Over'. Meaning instead of folder names, artist names, song titles; I get folder 1, 2, 3, etc. Constantly gives me server failed when I try to fix it.

Basically to fix it, I need to buy a new iPod. They can stuff that. Never buying Apple again, ever. I guess they work on the premise, that some folk will not have the confidence to not buy Apple. Due to peer pressure.

Gonna get a (non-Apple product) file transport for Mojo instead.

@Mython, yeah I nearly gave up on Head-Fi too. Only used it about five times since they changed it.


----------



## davidjan

headfry said:


> update: just upgraded my iPod touch to 10.3.2 and it works with the Mojo,
> so the issue may be with the original CCK....the newer (and firmware updated) USB 3 CCK
> works flawlessly.
> 
> ...


iOS will update CCK automatically when you plug it into iPhone.


----------



## stormdrain667

I didn't find any updates. My usb 3 cck is version 1.05 and I still get issues


----------



## musickid

is the cck3 fix now a definite YES it works or is it more experimenting? i will have a hugo 2 soon and would like to use it with my ipad mini retina. thanks to all.


----------



## supervisor

musickid said:


> is the cck3 fix now a definite YES it works or is it more experimenting? i will have a hugo 2 soon and would like to use it with my ipad mini retina. thanks to all.



no... i don't think it's been 100% resolved. but i had a five hour flight yesterday using iPhone 6S and Mojo with original CCK and experienced zero dropouts. but firmware is the same as when i got dropouts a couple of days ago. rolling the dice...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2017)

After listening to this briliiant little amp for a few weeks, i really like the quality and features. A little glitch which i always encounter on iPhone is that it somehow 'mutes' itself after a while, but the player continues to play. Not sure why, but i had to disconnect/reconnect pretty frequently. Anyone had this issue? Using iPhone 7+ and Kaisertone.

Another small 'issue' is the sampling rate. Though I read on some other thread that the ball isn't capable of outputting a pure white color while playing DSD, I can't help but to find the light purple very similar to the 768 light shown in the manual. Anyone managed to make it show pure white?

*Edit:* I solved the mystery of the white ball shortly after posting. The light setting must be set to the brighter setting and seen from roughly 45 degrees with the headphone jacks facing you. LOL!

Still need help with the random 'mutes' though...


----------



## AviP

Sunnysideup said:


> After listening to this briliiant little amp for a few weeks, i really like the quality and features. A little glitch which i always encounter on iPhone is that it somehow 'mutes' itself after a while, but the player continues to play. Not sure why, but i had to disconnect/reconnect pretty frequently. Anyone had this issue? Using iPhone 7+ and Kaisertone.
> 
> Another small 'issue' is the sampling rate. Though I read on some other thread that the ball isn't capable of outputting a pure white color while playing DSD, I can't help but to find the light purple very similar to the 768 light shown in the manual. Anyone managed to make it show pure white?
> 
> ...



It's been discussed endlessly for the last month or two. The "random mutes" are a bug introduced in iOS 10.3.1 (I think it was that version)


----------



## supervisor

Sunnysideup said:


> After listening to this briliiant little amp for a few weeks, i really like the quality and features. A little glitch which i always encounter on iPhone is that it somehow 'mutes' itself after a while, but the player continues to play. Not sure why, but i had to disconnect/reconnect pretty frequently. Anyone had this issue? Using iPhone 7+ and Kaisertone.
> 
> Another small 'issue' is the sampling rate. Though I read on some other thread that the ball isn't capable of outputting a pure white color while playing DSD, I can't help but to find the light purple very similar to the 768 light shown in the manual. Anyone managed to make it show pure white?
> 
> ...



all the posts directly above yours are discussing it!


----------



## jadeboy

Chord Mojo Battery Replacement.

Ok, it's a few days over the warranty period for the Mojo. During the entire year, I have connected the chord mojo as a desktop DAC and it was left on 24/7 and charging.

Eventually, the chord mojo randomly would stop charging due to the fact it was constantly being powered. I hacked around this problem by using a cheap timer which would turn off power every several hours for about 30 minutes. It works great for about 6 months.

Now I think I need to replace the battery, anyone knows the exact model number of the battery and where to get it - I am decent at soldering.


----------



## oatp1b1

I'm using the Mojo together with an iPhone SE using a Apple CCK. Works fine SQ wise, but I'm experiencing intermittent interference which is something that I have experienced while connected to my MBP late 2013 as well. Is there an easy solution for this? Getting e.g. an iFi iSilencer? I've tried using airplane mode and while I think it helped a bit it did not completely solve the issue.


----------



## chillaxing

looking for a Lavricable or Penon lightning to micro cable.  Let me know if any of you have one and wants to part with it.

I have the L19 and it works great but the way that its angled i can't charge and use the mojo at the same time.

I have a cck and usb otg but I like my cables neat clean for portable use.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

BTW for anyone wondering if that eBay OTG that goes straight from micro-to-C works, it does. Works like a charm.


----------



## Deftone (Jun 13, 2017)

jadeboy said:


> Chord Mojo Battery Replacement.
> 
> Ok, it's a few days over the warranty period for the Mojo. During the entire year, I have connected the chord mojo as a desktop DAC and it was left on 24/7 and charging.
> 
> ...



Had mine plugged in 24/7 for 8 months before i still get 6-9 hours battery now iv gone fully portable.

I dont know if you can buy the battery from anywhere, i think its custom spec for chord.


----------



## Deftone

SomeGuyDude said:


> BTW for anyone wondering if that eBay OTG that goes straight from micro-to-C works, it does. Works like a charm.



The right angled one i suggested a while back?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Deftone said:


> The right angled one i suggested a while back?



Yezzir. Just showed up in the mail. I was surprised.

Unfortunately, the short cable doesn't fix the proximity issue. So I'm gonna look for one that's the same idea but not right angled and 18" long or so.

I seriously despise the "just put your phone in airplane mode!" non-solution. Hey, y'all, the reason I *have* a smartphone in my pocket is because I expect to use its ability to communicate remotely (and why I pay for a Tidal subscription). Telling me it's a valid strategy to turn off its data capabilities is like saying it's not a problem that a car stereo makes your engine stall and the answer is to only listen to music while it's in neutral.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jun 13, 2017)

... Disregard


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

jadeboy said:


> Chord Mojo Battery Replacement.
> Now I think I need to replace the battery, anyone knows the exact model number of the battery and where to get it - I am decent at soldering.


Mojo's battery is custom made for Chord. You can order it from Chord or their distributors. It uses a 2-pin connector, no soldering required.


----------



## deniska80

Is there any users of neutron player on ios with mojo?
What are the best settings for pure non-colored signal? Neutron support doesnt answer.


----------



## malcbo

Sunnysideup said:


> After listening to this briliiant little amp for a few weeks, i really like the quality and features. A little glitch which i always encounter on iPhone is that it somehow 'mutes' itself after a while, but the player continues to play. *Not sure why, but i had to disconnect/reconnect pretty frequently*. Anyone had this issue? Using iPhone 7+ and Kaisertone.
> 
> Another small 'issue' is the sampling rate. Though I read on some other thread that the ball isn't capable of outputting a pure white color while playing DSD, I can't help but to find the light purple very similar to the 768 light shown in the manual. Anyone managed to make it show pure white?
> 
> ...


Like many others here, I also sometimes have this issue with my iPhone 7. However I don't need to disconnect the Mojo, I just press pause for a few seconds, then play, and the music comes back on!


----------



## miketlse

Shanling are beta testing new software that allows you to control The M1 and M2s from your android phone.

More info here https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/s...nsport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd.816385/page-181


----------



## harpo1

miketlse said:


> Shanling are beta testing new software that allows you to control The M1 and M2s from your android phone.
> 
> More info here https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/s...nsport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd.816385/page-181


Yep.  I just downloaded it and will install this evening when I get home.


----------



## miketlse

harpo1 said:


> Yep.  I just downloaded it and will install this evening when I get home.


I'm tempted to try it myself.


----------



## howdy

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Mojo's battery is custom made for Chord. You can order it from Chord or their distributors. It uses a 2-pin connector, no soldering required.


Do you know of any in the USA? If so how much.


----------



## riderx1

I got this recently. Great performance but does anyone experience irregular static cracks while playing? They're somewhat subtle on any track I play.


----------



## supervisor

riderx1 said:


> I got this recently. Great performance but does anyone experience irregular static cracks while playing? They're somewhat subtle on any track I play.



what is your source?


----------



## riderx1

MP3/AAC on iTunes


----------



## SomeGuyDude

riderx1 said:


> MP3/AAC on iTunes



You talking an iPhone or a laptop? Does it happen when music isn't playing?


----------



## riderx1

Laptop. I think it only occurs when music plays but not 100% sure.


----------



## kevindiu

miketlse said:


> Shanling are beta testing new software that allows you to control The M1 and M2s from your android phone.
> 
> More info here https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/s...nsport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd.816385/page-181


Onkyo DP-S1 also have this feature, I will get my DP-S1 today and see how it goes.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

howdy said:


> Do you know of any in the USA? If so how much.



You can try using this locator - https://chordelectronics.co.uk/dealer-locator/
I have no idea, what they charge for mojo battery.


----------



## martinrajdl

Yesterday I was finally able to get a mojo of my own, really looking forward to spending as much time during the weekend as possible.


----------



## Deftone

I haven't been able to use my IE800 for about a week due to some wax blockage and inflammation, iv been having mad cravings for music but while I get treatment for my ears I decided to pick up some apple ear pods because I don't want to push anything in my ears for a while. I'm actually surprised that they sound pretty good for the price. Apart from a mid bass hump I'm pretty happy with them and they will help keep the cravings to a minimum while my ears get healthy again. Here's a shot with the mojo of course.


----------



## dennistdk

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Mojo's battery is custom made for Chord. You can order it from Chord or their distributors. It uses a 2-pin connector, no soldering required.



It's just a LiPo 7.4v 1650mAh 12,21Wh afaik. 
You can probably replace it with another battery easily (a newer 2000mAh should fit in there fine, if not just use a 1500mAh, soldering the 2 pin connector is easy).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

kevindiu said:


> Onkyo DP-S1 also have this feature, I will get my DP-S1 today and see how it goes.



I feel like controlling a DAP from your phone starts to negate the purpose of having a DAP as opposed to just a DAC connected _to _the phone.


----------



## slackbits

SomeGuyDude said:


> I feel like controlling a DAP from your phone starts to negate the purpose of having a DAP as opposed to just a DAC connected _to _the phone.



I got a M1 off Massdrop and it works well, but the UI is challenging and I am always clicking the wrong button or something else.  Then I got a XDP-100R because I wanted a better UI and ability to use things like Roon and Tidal.  However the XDP with the Mojo lasts maybe 2 hours.  I tried the new new Hiby Link software today, and while the UI is still a little lame in its organization, it works really well and the M1 can last a good long while with the Mojo.  So there is that.  Oh, as far as a phone goes, I have an Samsung S6 and connected to a Mojo had pops, clicks, noise and studdering, so DAP is the best way to go IMHO.  

P.S. Yes, I did consider for a moment using the XDP to control the M1 connected to the Mojo - but that would just be silly.


----------



## NaiveSound

Is the Poly still a thing?


----------



## kevindiu

SomeGuyDude said:


> I feel like controlling a DAP from your phone starts to negate the purpose of having a DAP as opposed to just a DAC connected _to _the phone.


I put my DAP+MOJO into the bag and this feature really make my life easier. The phone for me should be use separately, it should be used a lot and a cable connecting to mojo makes me unconformable.


----------



## Slim1970 (Jun 15, 2017)

NaiveSound said:


> Is the Poly still a thing?



That's a good question. Is it still due to be released next month?


----------



## waveSounds

riderx1 said:


> I got this recently. Great performance but does anyone experience irregular static cracks while playing? They're somewhat subtle on any track I play.



I also get this, but only when the Mojo's plugged into my work computer. On my home gaming machine and Dell XPS 13 I don't get the same problem; guessing it's due to the noisy USB ports and basic motherboard in the work one. Been meaning to try a jitterbug to see if it helps but haven't got around to buying one yet...


----------



## Arghavan (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey Guys
yesterday I updated my windows 10. Since then whenever I try to use the mojo in windows it crashes with the following error:




the .sys file is the mojo driver that fails. Do you think Chord should update the driver or is there anything else I can do?


----------



## karmazynowy

Did you reinstall Mojo drivers?


----------



## Zojokkeli

Arghavan said:


> Hey Guys
> yesterday I updated my windows 10. Since then whenever I try to use the mojo in windows it crashes with the following error:
> 
> 
> ...



I started getting same crashes if I allow Tidal to take exclusive control over Mojo. I turned the control off and now I can listen to music, but no longer bitperfect. A fix from one of the parties would be nice.


----------



## Arghavan

karmazynowy said:


> Did you reinstall Mojo drivers?


Yes, sadly it didn't work. Uninstalling the latest windows update however solved the issue.


Zojokkeli said:


> I started getting same crashes if I allow Tidal to take exclusive control over Mojo. I turned the control off and now I can listen to music, but no longer bitperfect. A fix from one of the parties would be nice.


Yeah, I hope the problem will be soon acknowledged.


----------



## Gibson59

Slim1970 said:


> That's a good question. Is it still due to be released next month?



 Apparently within then next couple months according to Chord's Facebook page post. More info on the Poly thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...mojo-☆★►specs-in-1st-post-◄★☆.831347/page-110


----------



## NaiveSound

This Poly thing is taking half a year to launch? And now more delays?


----------



## Sunnysideup

flargosa said:


> After three months of using the Mojo by itself, I tried using it with my O2 amp to power my Elear.  I notice cleaner sound coming out.  Any of you guys tried using an external amp and notice any benefits?  I would expect using the Mojo directly would sound best as there is few parts between the DAC and headphone out, but that does not seem to be the case.


I was searching for a similar response and I saw your post half a year ago on running the Mojo through O2. 

Going through some jazz tracks, I could 'feel' saxophones blowing harder and more textured, a little more emphasis on sub bass, cymbals crashing with more authority. There is more emphasis and liveliness to everything. 

One variable is the cable which I used to connect them. I don't have another cable to compare with, so I'm not sure how much it plays in shaping the tone.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

NaiveSound said:


> This Poly thing is taking half a year to launch? And now more delays?



Would you rather they rushed it and didn't make sure it was ready?


----------



## corius

SomeGuyDude said:


> Would you rather they rushed it and didn't make sure it was ready?



I'd rather they announced it when ready to ship as other reputable companies do, e.g. Apple, A&K

Some would say it is a marketing ploy to announce a product then repeatedly slip the delivery dates.


----------



## bikutoru

Sunnysideup said:


> I was searching for a similar response and I saw your post half a year ago on running the Mojo through O2.
> 
> Going through some jazz tracks, I could 'feel' saxophones blowing harder and more textured, a little more emphasis on sub bass, cymbals crashing with more authority. There is more emphasis and liveliness to everything.
> 
> One variable is the cable which I used to connect them. I don't have another cable to compare with, so I'm not sure how much it plays in shaping the tone.



Every little change in the chain from the source file to your ears probably produces some change. When changes are too subtle to perceive, paying more attention will magnify them. For me, most of the time Mojo alone is fine, better then fine really, but if I feel like a change I connect it through my Lake People amp and it seem to sound different, I wouldn't say better or worse, more like equally great but still a little different. I could never feel that any cables I tried made much if any difference, or may be I just did not have bad cables :shrug
The biggest unappreciated aspect of all this is our attention, if we pay attention to details, music becomes more colorful, textured, etc. It is almost as if you buy a different piece of equipment, with one big difference - you already own it, were born with it, and it is magical. When tired and listening to music as a background, no matter how good is the equipment you own, it just a background noise.
Mojo is definitely out of this world in terms of music reproduction, now we just need to listen and hear. If you feel like you need to be changing your toolset externally, there are tons of option, finding that some combination sounds better will not be easy, but if you have time a desire you can try. If you just want enjoy music right now, just tune in your brain and you are there.


----------



## joshnor713

corius said:


> I'd rather they announced it when ready to ship as other reputable companies do, e.g. Apple, A&K
> 
> Some would say it is a marketing ploy to announce a product then repeatedly slip the delivery dates.



+1. Announce it when it's ready to ship. Chord isn't the only one at fault. Sony for example with the Xperia XZ Premium - it was announced in Feb and is just now shipping. Just stupid.


----------



## Zojokkeli

It's not like this is a LH Labs (Geek Wave etc.) type of scenario. Couple of months here or there, as long as the final product is solid.


----------



## Deftone

Zojokkeli said:


> It's not like this is a LH Labs (Geek Wave etc.) type of scenario. Couple of months here or there, as long as the final product is solid.



Haha yeah but thats been going on for about 3 years...


----------



## Mython (Jun 17, 2017)

joshnor713 said:


> corius said:
> 
> 
> > SomeGuyDude said:
> ...




To be fair, Poly is set to offer some rather advanced functionality, and that range of functionality has been increased since the original announcement, on the basis of Chord striving to listen to community feedback and cater for requested features. This takes time to develop. It's not just about adding more functionality, it's about adding functionality *and* integrating it in such a way that the exisiting functionality isn't compromised.

Take a look at some of the most enormous players in the tech world - Apple and Microsoft. Both these companies have hundreds of millions of dollars to throw at R&D, yet Microsoft is notorious for releasing half-baked operating systems that customers are expected to stress-test, and then patches be incrementally created & released, in response to holes and flaws. With the advent of WIndows 10, they even have the collossal arrogance to dictatorially decree that customers MUST accept their patches (to say nothing of the outrageous snooping measures now integrated into the operating system) or be refused a functional license, in the longterm. Apple, on the other hand, seem hell-bent on inplementing proprietary protocols wherever and whenever they can, and breaking (whether it be deliberate or 'accidentally...') functionality with 3rd-party devices each time their operating system is updated.

Chord is a very small company in comparison to such corporate behemoths, and they don't try to handcuff their customers or treat them as guinea pigs, so perhaps they deserve a little slack whilst they & their partners strive to develop a very complex product that functions as intended?


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 17, 2017)

GreenBow said:


> I agree with boycotting Apple. ITunes alone is enough to cause trauma. I never used it often, but last time I did, I could not get my iPod Shuffle to show up. After about two hours, googling, swearing, fuming, and raging, I found I had to click preferences. Then click show drives or something, yet I could see all my PC hard drives. (Might have been show external components. - but who cares.) Has the be the height of stupidity.
> 
> Then once I updated my Shuffle to a newer version of software. In the process the new software did not include 'Voice Over'. Meaning instead of folder names, artist names, song titles; I get folder 1, 2, 3, etc. Constantly gives me server failed when I try to fix it.
> 
> ...



OK my bad. I found I could re-assert Voice-over in iTunes. My new internet did it. However it was weird that my old internet would give me a server error from Apple.

However my other beef with Apple is the struggle I had with iTunes trying to drag and drop. I have only a 4GB Shuffle, and I had lots of mp3 on it. I tried to replace an mp3 version of an album with an ALAC version. About two and a half hours later, with steam and anger coming off me, I gave up. If you can drag and drop into a folder I could not work out how to do it.

Anyway, not to digress for too long. Since the iPod Shuffle communicates I think coaxially as well as analogue from the 3.5mm socket. I wonder if it would work with the Mojo; I will try it, and let folks know.


----------



## Jmaharry

Just bought a Chord Mojo to use with iPhone iPad Pro and Mini. 
Now I'm concerned about getting digital signal out and into the Mojo. 
I have CCk, but that's too clunky.
Lavricables are suspending production of their Lightning to Micro indefinitely. 
Anyone have the ideal, elegant, clean solution for connecting iPhone to Mojo?


----------



## gazzington

Hi. I bought a chord mojo about a month ago and have got it working wonderfully with my Sony phone.  I have bought cables suggested on this forum and having no luck getting it to work with Spotify on my fiio x5iii.  Can someone give me basic instructions how to get them to pair?


----------



## triodesteve (Jun 18, 2017)

corius said:


> I'd rather they announced it when ready to ship as other reputable companies do, e.g. Apple, A&K"
> 
> Sorry...I screwed up the quoting. Below is me...Steve, not the original poster.
> 
> ...


----------



## rbalcom

GreenBow said:


> However my other beef with Apple is the struggle I had with iTunes trying to drag and drop. I have only a 4GB Shuffle, and I had lots of mp3 on it. I tried to replace an mp3 version of an album with an ALAC version. About two and a half hours later, with steam and anger coming off me, I gave up. If you can drag and drop into a folder I could not work out how to do it.



That is not how iTunes works. You need to learn how to use the application the way it was designed. Simple process to delete the tracks in the album and then add the new version to iTunes.



GreenBow said:


> Anyway, not to digress for too long. Since the iPod Shuffle communicates I think coaxially as well as analogue from the 3.5mm socket. I wonder if it would work with the Mojo; I will try it, and let folks know.



Not sure why you would think that it supports coax. The 3.5m socket is for headphone out and the iPod Shuffle USB cable. The specifications say nothing about supporting coax or digital out.


----------



## rbalcom

Jmaharry said:


> Just bought a Chord Mojo to use with iPhone iPad Pro and Mini.
> Now I'm concerned about getting digital signal out and into the Mojo.
> I have CCk, but that's too clunky.
> Lavricables are suspending production of their Lightning to Micro indefinitely.
> Anyone have the ideal, elegant, clean solution for connecting iPhone to Mojo?



I use a Hidizs AP60 connected to the Mojo using a 6" micro USB OTG cable. I connect my iPhone to the AP60 using Bluetooth. Whatever I play on the phone (like streaming Tidal or from my Music library) plays through the MoJo. Works great.


----------



## nyquistT

Arghavan said:


> Hey Guys
> yesterday I updated my windows 10. Since then whenever I try to use the mojo in windows it crashes with the following error:
> 
> 
> ...





Zojokkeli said:


> I started getting same crashes if I allow Tidal to take exclusive control over Mojo. I turned the control off and now I can listen to music, but no longer bitperfect. A fix from one of the parties would be nice.





Arghavan said:


> Yes, sadly it didn't work. Uninstalling the latest windows update however solved the issue.
> 
> Yeah, I hope the problem will be soon acknowledged.



The problem is caused by June Windows 10 Cumulative Updates: KB4022725 (1703), KB4022715 (1607), KB4022714 (1511), KB4022727 (RTM).

They changed something about kernel mode drivers.

As @Arghavan pointed out, removing this update specifically solves the problem.

Since the update fixed some vulnerabilities, I hope Chord releases a new driver that works with it.


----------



## turkayguner

rbalcom said:


> I use a Hidizs AP60 connected to the Mojo using a 6" micro USB OTG cable. I connect my iPhone to the AP60 using Bluetooth. Whatever I play on the phone (like streaming Tidal or from my Music library) plays through the MoJo. Works great.



You got a contender to the upcoming Poly there and the combo is way cheaper.


----------



## Arghavan

nyquistT said:


> The problem is caused by June Windows 10 Cumulative Updates: KB4022725 (1703), KB4022715 (1607), KB4022714 (1511), KB4022727 (RTM).
> 
> They changed something about kernel mode drivers.
> 
> ...


Kris Foster at Chord's support team answered my email. they are working on a new driver and it will be published by the end of the week.



> Hi Ali
> Thanks for your email, Im sorry to see you are having issues with your Mojo.
> 
> We are currently running a beta driver which should fix your issue. If you make sure all previous versions have been uninstalled and download the beta version below, it should get you up and running.
> ...


----------



## jadeboy

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Mojo's battery is custom made for Chord. You can order it from Chord or their distributors. It uses a 2-pin connector, no soldering required.



Thanks. 

Also for anyone interested, I did another battery hacked I have used in the past to fix charging issues ... 

I took the mojo and wrap it up in multiple layers of paper towel (to prevent moisture) and put in 2 zip lock bags and put it into the freezer for several hours.
Afterward, I let it warm up to room temperature and charges for over 12 hours. Now, I have it plugged into a timer (turns off every 3 hours for 30 minutes) charger, so far no issue for several days.


----------



## adamsmarbles (Jun 19, 2017)

oh god dammit    my mojo    is the first togo in this 30c temperature     WHY!  agghhh

edit now looking up stuff ' internal thermal cut off switch'?    so i'll wait for it to cool down and see if i can find a cooler place for it,   but for all my electronics including my pc and my onkyo 805 running at full power, the chord is the first togo

makes me angry

edit citation 

'JF here - Mojos multiple DSP cores and all other circuitry develop 1.7 Watts of heat when running this heat it dissipated from Mojos case through convection and heat radiating away. This can only happen when the Mojo cases temperature is a few degrees above the ambient temperature so it will feel warm in a high ambient environment. This is normal and totally safe as there are three separate and independent thermal sensing and protection circuits to look after Mojo and Mojos special battery.'


----------



## jadeboy (Jun 19, 2017)

adamsmarbles said:


> oh god dammit    my mojo    is the first togo in this 30c temperature     WHY!  agghhh



I solved this using a heat sink.

Additionally, I have a temperature sensor connected to the Mojo (I used the Mojo as DAC) blowing a fan when it goes above a certain temperature.


----------



## adamsmarbles (Jun 19, 2017)

jadeboy said:


> I solved this using a heat sink.
> 
> Additionally, I have a temperature sensor connected to the Mojo (I used the Mojo as DAC) blowing a fan when it goes above a certain temperature.


 
thanks for the idea,  as i use the mojo 24/7 daily driver

Is the battery the main cause of the heat?   Can i operate mojo without it?

edit:  re-positioned it to a cooler place hoping for the best   will monitor it   :*(


----------



## joshnor713

What are you guys that worried about heat? Has the device failed on you because of it??


----------



## adamsmarbles (Jun 19, 2017)

joshnor713 said:


> What are you guys that worried about heat? Has the device failed on you because of it??



yes,  mine turned off because of 30 c ambient

i've unplugged it to cool down, re-positioned it to a cooler place,    

for debate though,  can the battery be removed for cooler operation ?


----------



## Mython

Try placing Mojo on its edge, rather than on its base.

This allows improved thermal dissipation, since more of the casework surface-area is freely-exposed to the air.


----------



## turkayguner

jadeboy said:


> I solved this using a heat sink.
> 
> Additionally, I have a temperature sensor connected to the Mojo (I used the Mojo as DAC) blowing a fan when it goes above a certain temperature.



Uh oh that doesn't look like a "portable" solution.


----------



## Mython

It's easy to forget that Mojo has an oft-quoted circa 500 times the processing power of many off-the-shelf DAC chips, and that extraordinary amount of number-crunching takes processing power, ...and with that, _inevitably_, comes a dollop of heat-dissipation. It's amazing Mojo manages so much in such a tiny package, but there are some trade-offs, here & there. No electronic device, that I'm aware of, is absolutely 100% perfect.


----------



## nyquistT (Jun 19, 2017)

Arghavan said:


> Kris Foster at Chord's support team answered my email. they are working on a new driver and it will be published by the end of the week.



I'll give it a try, thanks for sharing!

Edit: they pulled the link, so I guess I will have to wait until official release.


----------



## Hooster

Mython said:


> No electronic device, that I'm aware of, is absolutely 100% perfect.



You need to get to know DAVE.


----------



## GreenBow

adamsmarbles said:


> yes,  mine turned off because of 30 c ambient
> 
> i've unplugged it to cool down, re-positioned it to a cooler place,
> 
> for debate though,  can the battery be removed for cooler operation ?



You should find that placing a fan near it will solve the problem. (I suspect even a small desk-fan would be totally sufficient. I am thinking of setting up a very small fan on top of mine if I need it.)

I assume you mean when playing and charging. I assume it didn't turn off while just playing and not charging.

I have a fan behind me in hot weather. Just the air flow that passes me is enough to keep Mojo cool - cool, when charging and playing. (I don't advocate charging and playing, as I usually charge overnight - then play in the day.)


----------



## almarti

rbalcom said:


> I use a Hidizs AP60 connected to the Mojo using a 6" micro USB OTG cable. I connect my iPhone to the AP60 using Bluetooth. Whatever I play on the phone (like streaming Tidal or from my Music library) plays through the MoJo. Works great.



I ask myself how much bit perfect transmission you are losing due to bluetooth connection between phone and AP60. Fortunately my old iPod 5 gen is locked at iOS 9.3.5 and ligthing-micro cable is working.

Alternatively I am using 39€ Chromecast Audio powered by an Anker power bank and connected through toslink to Mojo. Any iOS or Android can send Tidal HIFI to CCA in streaming or offline to Mojo through WIFI in bit perfect mode.


----------



## Mython

Hooster said:


> You need to get to know DAVE.



Haha!  One day, one day....


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 20, 2017)

It seems that the iPod Shuffle will not work coaxially, as expected really. Had to try though. I tried it with a quality 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, (and not an official coaxial cable).

Anyway it has to be worth a try to see if the Shuffle will work with the Mojo via USB. I could try the apple cable from the Shuffle. Then add to it, an OTG or standard; USB female to USB micro into the Mojo. Got to be worth a try, don't you think?


----------



## turkayguner

I don't think it has the necessary drivers, good luck though.


----------



## waveSounds

GreenBow said:


> I have a fan behind me in hot weather. Just the air flow that passes me is enough to keep Mojo cool - cool, when charging and playing. (*I don't advocate charging and playing*, as I usually charge overnight - then play in the day.)



My Mojo undergoes the play & charge approach for 95% of its life and it's not cut out on me yet. There's zero issue leaving it connected to a charger, even if that's... FOREVER. I mean, the thing's designed to handle it!

However you could always grab one of these, hook it up to a spare fan header on your motherboard, and put it on your Mojo...


----------



## rbalcom

almarti said:


> I ask myself how much bit perfect transmission you are losing due to bluetooth connection between phone and AP60. Fortunately my old iPod 5 gen is locked at iOS 9.3.5 and ligthing-micro cable is working.



I guess the answer is not enough for me to hear a difference. Actually, my goal was to not have my phone hard wired to the Mojo so I could use it as a phone and handheld device easier.


----------



## jadeboy (Jun 20, 2017)

waveSounds said:


> My Mojo undergoes the play & charge approach for 95% of its life and it's not cut out on me yet. There's zero issue leaving it connected to a charger, even if that's... FOREVER. I mean, the thing's designed to handle it!


 
This is what I thought also.

But in my case and I have read other people posts in which leaving the Mojo on all the time charging produced a situation in which the mojo will refuse to charge... You have to unplug the power for about 10 seconds and reconnect it.. This happened to me after 6 months of using the mojo as a DAC 24/7. I hacked around this problem by using a timer on the charger to turn power on/off.


----------



## waveSounds

Ah, I've probably not encountered it because I take it between home and work so it spends at least an hour being unplugged from the mains while in transit.


----------



## almarti

rbalcom said:


> I guess the answer is not enough for me to hear a difference. Actually, my goal was to not have my phone hard wired to the Mojo so I could use it as a phone and handheld device easier.



The other alternative is to use CCA. Now it is what I am using.


----------



## adamsmarbles (Jun 20, 2017)

it overheated again  (or battery) im using it as a desktop dac

twice in 2 days,   2nd time i moved it to a cooler place, kind of near a fan   what do you guys suggest i do now?  is it broke?  wait for winter?  go to maplins and buy raspberry pi heat sinks and a tiny fan for it?

out of all my componants during this heat,  the mojo is the only one thats giving me grief 


**** edit: its blinking white/blue    didnt notice this  (prior to these past couple of days its been operational for 2-3 months?)  im confused, im giving it a full charge again,


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

adamsmarbles said:


> it overheated again  (or battery) im using it as a desktop dac
> 
> twice in 2 days,   2nd time i moved it to a cooler place, kind of near a fan   what do you guys suggest i do now?  is it broke?  wait for winter?  go to maplins and buy raspberry pi heat sinks and a tiny fan for it?
> 
> ...


Blinking white light is because, charger is unable to provide the required 1A. 
What charger are you using? Do not use your onboard USB slots. Use a good quality wall adapter like Anker.


----------



## adamsmarbles

cant tell if its been caused after it turned off, as i said its been operational for months, but i will explore another cable


----------



## karloil

GreenBow said:


> It seems that the iPod Shuffle will not work coaxially, as expected really. Had to try though. I tried it with a quality 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, (and not an official coaxial cable).
> 
> Anyway it has to be worth a try to see if the Shuffle will work with the Mojo via USB. I could try the apple cable from the Shuffle. Then add to it, an OTG or standard; USB female to USB micro into the Mojo. Got to be worth a try, don't you think?



It will never work - the Shuffle doesn't output digital signals, it only outputs L/R/Ground Signals via its 3.5mm. As for trying the USB route, the OS does not know how to output it, so yeah.


----------



## GreenBow

karloil said:


> It will never work - the Shuffle doesn't output digital signals, it only outputs L/R/Ground Signals via its 3.5mm. As for trying the USB route, the OS does not know how to output it, so yeah.



Ah. I was thinking that the Shuffle puts out digital if you play files on it while connected to PC. You're going to be right though I guess, and only analogue.

I mean since it takes digital in, I wondered if sound out when connected to PC could be digital.


----------



## SteveUK

GreenBow said:


> Ah. I was thinking that the Shuffle puts out digital if you play files on it while connected to PC. You're going to be right though I guess, and only analogue.
> 
> I mean since it takes digital in, I wondered if sound out when connected to PC could be digital.



I think in that use case, it'll be transferring the file rather than streaming as audio over IP (effectively)


----------



## adamsmarbles

adamsmarbles said:


> cant tell if its been caused after it turned off, as i said its been operational for months, but i will explore another cable



replying to myself  as a followup #craycray

brought a new usb charger and its hissing now so i guess thats a good sign,  last cable should of been ok, im guessing its because of the tiny tiny usb power connector

also still not sure if it did overheat,    what would it do? just turn off or blink its leds?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Hooster said:


> You need to get to know DAVE.



DAVE is my endgame amp/dac. Hearing the DAVE+Utopia was marvelous, and the Utopia usually underwhelms me.


----------



## turkayguner

SomeGuyDude said:


> DAVE is my endgame amp/dac. Hearing the DAVE+Utopia was marvelous, and the Utopia usually underwhelms me.


There is no endgame mate sorry.


----------



## Deftone

You guys paranoia makes me chuckle


----------



## Jmask5

turkayguner said:


> There is no endgame mate sorry.


Yes there is its called sennheiser he-1.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Jmask5 said:


> Yes there is its called sennheiser he-1.



I have a sneaking suspicion that there are plenty of people who wouldn't agree with that. Particularly people who prefer a warmer sound.


----------



## karloil

GreenBow said:


> Ah. I was thinking that the Shuffle puts out digital if you play files on it while connected to PC. You're going to be right though I guess, and only analogue.
> 
> I mean since it takes digital in, I wondered if sound out when connected to PC could be digital.



If it's connected to the PC then it's communicating digitally - but iTunes is the one responsible for retrieving the information from the Shuffle. The built in OS has no idea how to connect to another device (other than a PC), so yeah, it won't work.


----------



## maxh22

Jmask5 said:


> Yes there is its called sennheiser he-1.



The DAC section could be immensely improved by adding a Dave/Blu


----------



## Hooster

maxh22 said:


> The DAC section could be immensely improved by adding a Dave/Blu



Including a DAC section was a mistake. It should just have been a headphone and amp. DAC technology moves so fast that DACS are sometimes obsolete when they are launched.


----------



## Slim1970

Hooster said:


> Including a DAC section was a mistake. It should just have been a headphone and amp. DAC technology moves so fast that DACS are sometimes obsolete when they are launched.



This fast moving technology that you speak of is probably one of the reasons the iFi Pro iDSD is taking so long to be released. It will be interesting to see how it will compare with the likes of the Chord Dave and other high end DACs once released.


----------



## Deftone

Hooster said:


> Including a DAC section was a mistake. It should just have been a headphone and amp. DAC technology moves so fast that DACS are sometimes obsolete when they are launched.



I do agree with you but I can understand why Senn did it, to control every aspect of the sound. They wanted to have a "fixed" way of how they think the best headphone in the world should sound and the same to everyone. 

I believe the sabre 9018 dac can be bypassed though? In that case Chord Dave + Blu MK2 + Sennheiser HE1 would be at top of my list of 'what to buy when I've won the Lotto' lol


----------



## Hooster

Deftone said:


> I believe the sabre 9018 dac can be bypassed though? In that case Chord Dave + Blu MK2 + Sennheiser HE1 would be at top of my list of 'what to buy when I've won the Lotto' lol



Yes, it has a digital out. I don't believe many HE-1 owners will actually use the Sabre 9018 DAC, which many would say is already obsolete.


----------



## Jmask5

To quote some guy on this message board "I dont believe in DACs." Or better yet the difference between a 500 dollar DAC and a 5000 dollar DAC is negligible.


----------



## Deftone (Jun 21, 2017)

I used quite a few different DACs before getting Chord Mojo, I always thought the difference was very subtle and I still think it is with them DACs... not with Mojo though it's been a big difference and stopped me from having pre Mojo thoughts of  "I wonder if there's anything a bit better I could have chose" I'd happily live with Mojo for the rest of my days.


----------



## headfry (Jun 21, 2017)

Deftone said:


> I used quite a few different DACs before getting Chord Mojo, I always thought the difference was very subtle and I still think it is with them DACs... not with Mojo though it's been a big difference and stopped me from having pre Mojo thoughts of  "I wonder if there's anything a bit better I could have chose" I'd happily live with Mojo for the rest of my days.


I totally agree. While I'm sure there are better sounding DAC's, in my system the Mojo sounds so musical I am not even curious about how much better DACs can be ......and am TOTALLY satisfied with my system, thanks to Chord Mojo and Grado's, particularly my GS!000i's.

This coming from an audiophile with many decades of experience and a bit of a perfectionist.

The consistent enjoyment that the small Mojo brings is amazing at its relatively modest price!


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 22, 2017)

SteveUK said:


> I think in that use case, it'll be transferring the file rather than streaming as audio over IP (effectively)





karloil said:


> If it's connected to the PC then it's communicating digitally - but iTunes is the one responsible for retrieving the information from the Shuffle. The built in OS has no idea how to connect to another device (other than a PC), so yeah, it won't work.



Yep, I was thinking it would be sending bits to the PC.

The Shuffle is only 4GB which isn't great anyway. However you operate the Shuffle manually by its remote control. I guess if it's connected to a PC then it knows to send bits. When not PC connected then it sends analogue, (to headphones).

I was wondering though if I could trick it to send data to the Mojo. By attaching a USB OTG, between Shuffle and Mojo. Anyway I won't know until I try. I assumed as said, I'd need a female OTG USB C to male micro usb, like this one. https://www.kenable.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=7229 It has to be worth £1 to try, don't you think?


----------



## Hooster

Jmask5 said:


> To quote some guy on this message board "I dont believe in DACs." Or better yet the difference between a 500 dollar DAC and a 5000 dollar DAC is negligible.



You can choose to believe "some guy", or what you hear yourself.


----------



## GreenBow

I am thinking about getting an LG G5 or LG G5 SE.

The G5 is listed in its specs as HD- audio playable. However the G5 SE does not list that. Whereas the opinion between the two is that the G5 SE has a less powerful processor, and 1GB less RAM. 

Anyway I am thinking of buying the G5 SE, and want to use it with the Mojo. However I don't know if it will play HD-audio through the Mojo if I get the USB Audio Player Pro. While 98% of my entire music collection is CD, I do mean to buy some more HD-audio. Meaning I really want to be able to have a phone that will play HD-audio.

Does anyone know for sure if the LG G5 SE would be OK for me please?

(NB. I have my mind made up on the G5 (or SE).)


----------



## ljbrandt

miketlse said:


> Some smart chargers detect when the battery is nearly fully charged, and change to trickle charge mode, in order to avoid overcharging the battery.
> Maybe this is happening in your case.
> The only indicator of a fully charged battery, is that the light switches off.
> 
> What is the exact model of your charger.



I am having this exact same issue.  I am using an anker powerline usb cables (both power and data) with an anker "elite" powerport 2 wall charger.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

GreenBow said:


> I am thinking about getting an LG G5 or LG G5 SE.
> 
> The G5 is listed in its specs as HD- audio playable. However the G5 SE does not list that. Whereas the opinion between the two is that the G5 SE has a less powerful processor, and 1GB less RAM.
> 
> ...



I mean, keep in mind, anything above 16/44.1 is 100% irrelevant sonically (and there's a strong case to be made that higher freq range is actually bad for sound). So I wouldn't really stress it.


----------



## waveSounds

Tidal HiFi, man. It's all you need and everything you want.


----------



## turkayguner

SomeGuyDude said:


> I mean, keep in mind, anything above 16/44.1 is 100% irrelevant sonically (and there's a strong case to be made that higher freq range is actually bad for sound). So I wouldn't really stress it.


HIgher sample rated material can be sonically and vastly better if it was mixed, mastered and later decoded (converted to analog) correctly with very low digital errors. That's where the quality Digital to Analog Converters (DACs) shine.
There are some online tests where you can pick A or B for each track and see if you can really hear the differences. Even with my mediocre setup in the past I got around 80% - 90% correct results depending on the tests. Those tests mean a lot because if you cannot hear then why the heck you are even trying to upgrade your setup? That is another question though.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

turkayguner said:


> HIgher sample rated material can be sonically and vastly better if it was mixed, mastered and later decoded (converted to analog) correctly with very low digital errors. That's where the quality Digital to Analog Converters (DACs) shine.
> There are some online tests where you can pick A or B for each track and see if you can really hear the differences. Even with my mediocre setup in the past I got around 80% - 90% correct results depending on the tests. Those tests mean a lot because if you cannot hear then why the heck you are even trying to upgrade your setup? That is another question though.



Nope.

https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html

As long as both were coming off of the exact same master track, the higher sample rate and bit depth at best sound the same, but can also sound worse. This isn't even anecdotal, it's about the literal properties of the human ear.

And as for "why are you trying to upgrade," stick with me here because this might sound crazy, but... _upgrading your gear is about a hell of a lot more than hearing extra nonexistent details._


----------



## turkayguner

SomeGuyDude said:


> Nope.
> 
> https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html
> 
> ...



Sorry but I don't get it why am I getting oranges when I was asking for apples.

I got a look at the site you linked and it reminded me the first year at my audio engineering class. Nice read anyways but pretty basic stuff and there are some parts which are dated and not true anymore, well that is another talk, let's get back to my previous reply.

I was talking about properly mixed mastered material which are let's say 96/24 at studio. If you have decent ears -and I believe most of the human beings have but just doesn't know how to listen analytically- you WILL hear the difference between the downsampled and dithered 44/16 version. I am not saying it is always the higher the better, because people have tastes, the extra smooth and detailed representation may not be everyone's taste. And the scope of the difference changes with the index of the material, what genre it is, how it is mixed and mastered ..etc.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

turkayguner said:


> Sorry but I don't get it why am I getting oranges when I was asking for apples.
> 
> I got a look at the site you linked and it reminded me the first year at my audio engineering class. Nice read anyways but pretty basic stuff and there are some parts which are dated and not true anymore, well that is another talk, let's get back to my previous reply.
> 
> I was talking about properly mixed mastered material which are let's say 96/24 at studio. If you have decent ears -and I believe most of the human beings have but just doesn't know how to listen analytically- you WILL hear the difference between the downsampled and dithered 44/16 version. I am not saying it is always the higher the better, because people have tastes, the extra smooth and detailed representation may not be everyone's taste. And the scope of the difference changes with the index of the material, what genre it is, how it is mixed and mastered ..etc.



No.

You won't. And that article explains why.

Damn I thought people who claim to be able to tell 320 from FLAC were bad enough, but now you're claiming to tell 16/44.1 from 24/96? Sure. Suuuuuure pal. Of course you can.


----------



## Brooko

[Mod Comment]

Discussion on bit-rate / hi-res etc has no place in this thread.  I would invite you both to take the discussion to Sound Science where it can be properly discussed.


----------



## triodesteve

Anyone having luck with the original CCK and current iPhone/Ipad OS (10.3.2)???


----------



## turkayguner

I don't know if it is meaningful or not but a few days ago I tested my Apogee One for several hours with its own proprietary OTG cable connected to my 10.3.2 iPhone 5s. There were no pauses nor anything. First, I thought the issue might be the CCK itself. Then I switched the OTG cable with the USB-A type cable and added the CCK. I have tried to replicate the issue people having with CCK but I had no luck. I am now not sure what is causing the problem and if it depends on multiple variables.


----------



## supervisor

i have had no further problems at all on 10.3.3 Public Beta 3. seems like it's been fixed. not sure when they will be releasing the official 10.3.3 though.


----------



## Galm

supervisor said:


> i have had no further problems at all on 10.3.3 Public Beta 3. seems like it's been fixed. not sure when they will be releasing the official 10.3.3 though.


Hopefully soon...  The connection problems are killing me.  It takes like 5-15 tries to even get it to detect mojo, and sometimes will drop the signal like 10 seconds into a song like 5 times in a row...


----------



## Deftone

GreenBow said:


> I am thinking about getting an LG G5 or LG G5 SE.
> 
> The G5 is listed in its specs as HD- audio playable. However the G5 SE does not list that. Whereas the opinion between the two is that the G5 SE has a less powerful processor, and 1GB less RAM.
> 
> ...



As long as LG G5 has OTG support then UAPP will send any audio file to Mojo, but you will find like most of us that you will only need standard 16/44.1 as it sounds incredible so there is no need for high res.


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 2, 2017)

I am glad the mods stopped the off topic stuff. Please anyone, I am trying to figure out of the LG G5 SE will export HD-audio to the Mojo. Meaning since the Mojo is added. Will it over-ride the fact that the G5 SE doesn't natively seem to do HD-audio.

By the way, on your amazing head-fi gear folks, please check this out. The track is called Earth, by Three Cats.




 As far as I can tell it's balanced neutrally.


----------



## GreenBow

Deftone said:


> As long as LG G5 has OTG support then UAPP will send any audio file to Mojo, but you will find like most of us that you will only need standard 16/44.1 as it sounds incredible so there is no need for high res.



Thanks Def. I am hoping the LG G5 SE will do HD-audio out. (Meaning UAPP sending to Mojo. Since the G5 SE seems not to do native HD-audio.) It will save big bucks over the G5.


----------



## markrw

I recently tried using Neutron instead of UAPP on my Sony Z5C paired with Mojo and I am liking the sound better using Neutron over UAPP. Specifically, I find the highs to be smoother sounding with Neutron. I have Android 7 on my Z5C and I am able to get native bit rates on both UAPP and Neutron. Neutron is now my default player.


----------



## turkayguner

markrw said:


> I recently tried using Neutron instead of UAPP on my Sony Z5C paired with Mojo and I am liking the sound better using Neutron over UAPP. Specifically, I find the highs to be smoother sounding with Neutron. I have Android 7 on my Z5C and I am able to get native bit rates on both UAPP and Neutron. Neutron is now my default player.


I am waiting for my Mojo, it's at the customs atm man it is too painful to sit and wait.. So on the iOS side of things, do the players sound different from each other? If so which one do you guys enjoy the best with Mojo?


----------



## miketlse

turkayguner said:


> I am waiting for my Mojo, it's at the customs atm man it is too painful to sit and wait.. So on the iOS side of things, do the players sound different from each other? If so which one do you guys enjoy the best with Mojo?


There is no single favourite - some users prefer ease of use over sound quality.
There is a lot of useful info for new owners in post #3, but be very careful with cables - maybe not all those listed ios cables will work now.
Anyway, here are a couple of suggestions for music players from post #3.
*Mojo owners using iOS will need to use a software app, in order to output Hi-Res audio* through the Lightning connection. There are a few options:


Onkyo HF Player ($10 for HD Version)


HiBy Music (free)


----------



## SomeGuyDude

markrw said:


> I recently tried using Neutron instead of UAPP on my Sony Z5C paired with Mojo and I am liking the sound better using Neutron over UAPP. Specifically, I find the highs to be smoother sounding with Neutron. I have Android 7 on my Z5C and I am able to get native bit rates on both UAPP and Neutron. Neutron is now my default player.



Does Neutron do streaming services or on-device files only? A big reason I sprung for UAPP was that it uses Tidal.


----------



## turkayguner

miketlse said:


> Anyway, here are a couple of suggestions for music players from post #3.
> *Mojo owners using iOS will need to use a software app, in order to output Hi-Res audio* through the Lightning connection. There are a few options:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. I thought I have read all of the 3rd post but it seems I have missed some. I didn't pay for any player app on iOS yet because my music source is Tidal. I have downloaded the free Hiby music app and loaded up some hi-res files. Quality is quite good and also there are some DSP options as well. Not bad for a free app. Now I am looking for a way to get my Tidal HIFI sub fully working on my iPad. Is there a solution yet? If there was an iOS clone of the UAPP app it would be perfect. If there is no solution on iOS side, I guess I need to find an Android transport for the Mojo as a last resort.


----------



## supervisor

turkayguner said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I thought I have read all of the 3rd post but it seems I have missed some. I didn't pay for any player app on iOS yet because my music source is Tidal. I have downloaded the free Hiby music app and loaded up some hi-res files. Quality is quite good and also there are some DSP options as well. Not bad for a free app. Now I am looking for a way to get my Tidal HIFI sub fully working on my iPad. Is there a solution yet? If there was an iOS clone of the UAPP app it would be perfect. If there is no solution on iOS side, I guess I need to find an Android transport for the Mojo as a last resort.



what's wrong with the iOS Tidal app for iPad?! what solution are you looking for?


----------



## x RELIC x

turkayguner said:


> Now I am looking for a way to get my Tidal HIFI sub fully working on my iPad. Is there a solution yet? If there was an iOS clone of the UAPP app it would be perfect. If there is no solution on iOS side, I guess I need to find an Android transport for the Mojo as a last resort.



Im not sure what you're trying to do here. Tidal HiFi is 16/44.1 lossless CD quality and works fine with the iPad without any other apps.


----------



## turkayguner

Oh well I thought with UAPP you could do 88.2 or 96 with albums within Masters catalogue.


----------



## x RELIC x

turkayguner said:


> Oh well I thought with UAPP you could do 88.2 or 96 with albums within Masters catalogue.



Oh, Tidal Masters. Yeah, I don't know.


----------



## canali (Jun 23, 2017)

Galm said:


> Hopefully soon...  The connection problems are killing me.  It takes like 5-15 tries to even get it to detect mojo, and sometimes will drop the signal like 10 seconds into a song like 5 times in a row...



.same experience as yours.
.very frustrating...goes on and off...
i did the apple ios update too.
 but tidal playing on mojo/ipod touch
is still a somewhat precarious outing.


----------



## markrw

SomeGuyDude said:


> Does Neutron do streaming services or on-device files only? A big reason I sprung for UAPP was that it uses Tidal.


I don't think it does Tidal. I use it for locally stored files. However, on the website it says that it supports streaming audio:
*Q: Is there support for streaming audio?*
A: Yes, there is. Navigate with Internet browser to the link you would like to stream, press on it, Android OS will offer the list of apps to open that link, choose Neutron from that list, Neutron will start and on its Display will be saying CONNECTING..., if format is supported it will start playing the stream. All streaming URLs opened like that will be saved in Streaming group in Playlist screen (below Queue group). Also it is saved in XML file: /Android/data/com.neutroncode.mp/streaming.xml. It is possbile to edit this XML file manually and add/fill the list of URLs there. If it is non-Android platform then streaming.xml can be located in a custom NeutronMP folder


----------



## SomeGuyDude

markrw said:


> I don't think it does Tidal. I use it for locally stored files. However, on the website it says that it supports streaming audio:
> *Q: Is there support for streaming audio?*
> A: Yes, there is. Navigate with Internet browser to the link you would like to stream, press on it, Android OS will offer the list of apps to open that link, choose Neutron from that list, Neutron will start and on its Display will be saying CONNECTING..., if format is supported it will start playing the stream. All streaming URLs opened like that will be saved in Streaming group in Playlist screen (below Queue group). Also it is saved in XML file: /Android/data/com.neutroncode.mp/streaming.xml. It is possbile to edit this XML file manually and add/fill the list of URLs there. If it is non-Android platform then streaming.xml can be located in a custom NeutronMP folder



Hm... that sounds a little janky. Ah well. 

I know I was slagging on various sample rates and all, but I'm definitely going for the highest fidelity available even if I can't consciously hear it. UAPP works well enough, but damned if Neutron doesn't seem to have a lot of good reviews.


----------



## jmonty

Hi,
In my Mojo seems that one headphones out (the one on the side of the lights) sounds slightly better and warmer.
Does somebody noticed that in your Mojos?
Thanks,


----------



## theveterans

^ headphone jack burn-in?


----------



## waveSounds

Now I've heard it all.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

waveSounds said:


> Now I've heard it all.



Don't forget to burn in your MP3s before listening. Give your whole collection a couple spins overnight. The 1s and 0s should be nice and warmed up!

In seriousness, though, it's possible one of the two outputs is a little janky. Unlikely, but if you're really wondering, I suggest asking a friend to help you by having them plug your headphones into one vs the other randomly and see if you can reliably guess which is which.


----------



## canali (Jun 24, 2017)

*


SomeGuyDude said:



			Don't forget to burn in your MP3s before listening. Give your whole collection a couple spins overnight. The 1s and 0s should be nice and warmed up!
		
Click to expand...

*


SomeGuyDude said:


> In seriousness, though, it's possible one of the two outputs is a little janky. Unlikely, but if you're really wondering, I suggest asking a friend to help you by having them plug your headphones into one vs the other randomly and see if you can reliably guess which is which.



Lmao...

I'm tired of my mojo dropping out w my iPod...crazy frustrating. Even did the most recent apple iOS update that was supposed to fix things...slightest touch on cck and often a disconnection and 'this device not compatible' or something...arrgh.....so am going to sell it with the extender kit.

So please feel free to shoot me ideas for a DAP replacement in the $1000 ish range ...I'm thinking of the ibasso dX200 or something else...I do a lot of streaming with Tidal, using offline downloads.


----------



## almarti

waveSounds said:


> Tidal HiFi, man. It's all you need and everything you want.


Fully agree, but need a good DAP able to play Tidal offline through COAX/Toslink (to pair with Mojo) and WIFI (Chromecast) and Bluetooth, any clue?
I was in the last stage to order an FiiO X5 III but some issues with offline I am reading.


----------



## c malc

Just a note in praise of the Mojo, this is major:

Sold off my vinyl deck many years ago (Source, Zeta, Koetsu) and despite High end amps and speakers not been satisfied since then.  Been (wrongly) waiting for an upgrade in digital source DVDA SACD etc but it proved the answer that eluded for so long was a better DAC.
I'm happy now, even with the simplest of digital sources I can relax INTO what I'm hearing.  ...and all this at a very affordable price.


----------



## jmonty

SomeGuyDude said:


> Don't forget to burn in your MP3s before listening. Give your whole collection a couple spins overnight. The 1s and 0s should be nice and warmed up!
> 
> In seriousness, though, it's possible one of the two outputs is a little janky. Unlikely, but if you're really wondering, I suggest asking a friend to help you by having them plug your headphones into one vs the other randomly and see if you can reliably guess which is which.


I did, and my friend also think it sound slightly more defined and warmer in one output than the another. Perhaps the output I've used always is "burned-in", but it sound slightly better, it is not my only perception.


----------



## 425118

How has the battery life held up for you guys? Mine seems to be unable to reach past a 2hrs on a charge and I've had it for about 1yr.


----------



## theveterans

monsieurb said:


> How has the battery life held up for you guys? Mine seems to be unable to reach past a 2hrs on a charge and I've had it for about 1yr.



Still 6 hours for me. Mine is from early 2016 when I received it.


----------



## jmonty

Mine is 8 hours until it gets exhausted. At volume between red and green, I am using HP with 33 Ohm and 97db. I bought it in November 2016


----------



## krismusic

canali said:


> Lmao...
> 
> I'm tired of my mojo dropping out w my iPod...crazy frustrating. Even did the most recent apple iOS update that was supposed to fix things...slightest touch on cck and often a disconnection and 'this device not compatible' or something...arrgh.....so am going to sell it with the extender kit.
> 
> So please feel free to shoot me ideas for a DAP replacement in the $1000 ish range ...I'm thinking of the ibasso dX200 or something else...I do a lot of streaming with Tidal, using offline downloads.


Hopeful you don't need to spend anywhere near $1000. This sounds very promising at around $350
https://www.facebook.com/hidizs/


----------



## x RELIC x

monsieurb said:


> How has the battery life held up for you guys? Mine seems to be unable to reach past a 2hrs on a charge and I've had it for about 1yr.



Still around 8hrs from a full charge. By chance have you had yours plugged in constantly?


----------



## Jmask5 (Jun 25, 2017)

Anyone us their mojo as the dac in a desktop setup?


----------



## waveSounds

I does.


----------



## Jmask5

What amp do you use?


----------



## Slim1970

Jmask5 said:


> Anyone us their mojo as the dac in a desktop setup?



I'm using my Mojo as a dac for my iFi iCan Pro.


----------



## Jmask5

Slim1970 said:


> I'm using my Mojo as a dac for my iFi iCan Pro.


How do you feel it works for you? Do you wish you had a desktop dac?


----------



## Deftone

Jmask5 said:


> How do you feel it works for you? Do you wish you had a desktop dac?



Mojo replaced my desktop rig of Wyred4sound Dac2SE + burson soloist SL

Cost me around £2,300


----------



## Slim1970

Jmask5 said:


> How do you feel it works for you? Do you wish you had a desktop dac?



It works great. The clarity, detail and all the qualities that make the Mojo special are all still there. In fact, I had the Oppo HA-1 and the Mojo and Pro iCan is leaps and bounds better in every way. I must confess, I am waiting for the iFi Pro iDSD to be released but in the meantime I have NO problem with using the Mojo as a dac. It's actually pretty scary how good the Mojo is performing with the Pro iCan.


----------



## Jmask5

Great to know thanks. I love it as a dac for my d7000. I have been eying a hd800 or lcd-x but need more power. I want the same characteristics of the mojo but amplified to satisfy those headphones. Glad to know it works well.


----------



## abirdie4me

Has anyone tried using a laptop cooler to keep their Mojo cool? Something like this?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q3PKQVY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_dp_T1_ZiiuzbKMD3VPV


----------



## Zojokkeli

Jmask5 said:


> Anyone us their mojo as the dac in a desktop setup?



Mojo replaced my whole desktop rig. I might have to consider an external amp if I get LCD-3s, but so far I'm satisfied.


----------



## rkt31

chord hugo (1) feeding directly to ahb2 power amp (amp in low gain mode ) and monitor audio rsw 12 sub through rca splitter. speakers are kef r300. hugo is at around blue/purple output . audio recorded through olympus ls100 and video through phone. plenty of ferrite used on the power and digital cables. experience the exceptional dynamics of hugo. for best listen use headphones. thanks !


----------



## rkt31

speakers were set for correct toe-in with my own experience, to get the correct depth perception and frequency balance. cables are furutech custom, source is fiio x3 2k. sub was also carefully matched for level and crossover with my own experience.


----------



## turkayguner

rkt31 said:


> chord hugo (1) feeding directly to ahb2 power amp (amp in low gain mode ) and monitor audio rsw 12 sub through rca splitter. speakers are kef r300. hugo is at around blue/purple output . audio recorded through olympus ls100 and video through phone. plenty of ferrite used on the power and digital cables. experience the exceptional dynamics of hugo. for best listen use headphones. thanks !



You cannot expect us to reveal a lot from the audio off of a Youtube video. Even if it was a lossless recording, there would be still some room errors from what I have heard already that would prevent me to judge how good the gear you have sounds. For example, the excessive early reflections and reverberation caused by the lack of diffusers. Get some good treatment to your room man, nice gear but lack of room acoustics.


----------



## c malc

Jmask5 said:


> Anyone us their mojo as the dac in a desktop setup?


 
Yes, what would you like to know?


----------



## rkt31

@turkayguner, thanks for the response. if you would have listened , you would agree that there is plenty of drive and dynamics Hugo has. for those who can't afford Dave or Hugo 2, original Hugo is still has a reason to continue . I believe if the system is set properly ( specially the speakers) the sound is like the performance in that room itself , whatever are the room acoustics and that's what I experience in my untreated room. it's like listening to a person talking in that room. also the reason for wider than natural sound in the video is the mic placement in Olympus LS 100.


----------



## turkayguner

rkt31 said:


> I believe if the system is set properly ( specially the speakers) the sound is like the performance in that room itself


I'm pretty sure it would be like that, and that's where Chord excels in my opinion. Their products reproduce the audio signal in such a way that you feel like it is alive right around you.


----------



## waveSounds

rkt31 said:


> @turkayguner, thanks for the response. if you would have listened , you would agree that there is plenty of drive and dynamics Hugo has. for those who can't afford Dave or Hugo 2, original Hugo is still has a reason to continue . I believe if the system is set properly ( specially the speakers) the sound is like the performance in that room itself , whatever are the room acoustics and that's what I experience in my untreated room. it's like listening to a person talking in that room. also the reason for wider than natural sound in the video is the mic placement in Olympus LS 100.



That's lovely n' all, but this is the Mojo thread...


----------



## 425118

x RELIC x said:


> Still around 8hrs from a full charge. By chance have you had yours plugged in constantly?



Yes indeed. It is plugged in 95%+ of the time. Is that the culprit?


----------



## c malc

monsieurb said:


> Yes indeed. It is plugged in 95%+ of the time. Is that the culprit?



Lithium batteries survive best when cool and at about 65% charged.  They deteriorate more rapidly when hot and either fully charged or flat.


----------



## betula

monsieurb said:


> Yes indeed. It is plugged in 95%+ of the time. Is that the culprit?



It happened to me as well last year. Chord said it is ok to keep Mojo plugged in 24/7, so I did that. (95% desktop use.) After 8-10 months with my first Mojo I experienced the same problem, battery didn't last longer than 2 hrs anymore. Chord has replaced my unit under warranty. I have been using my second Mojo for half a year now, mostly on battery to avoid another battery failure. It runs around 8 hrs.


----------



## Deftone

I don't know, mine was plugged in 24/7 for a long time and I'm still getting 9hours...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

monsieurb said:


> How has the battery life held up for you guys? Mine seems to be unable to reach past a 2hrs on a charge and I've had it for about 1yr.



I'm not sure, but I do know that I can usually get 2-3 days on mine with a couple hours a day. Then again I've only let the battery die once or twice.


----------



## netpc

Has anyone tried Chord Mojo with RHA MA750?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Zojokkeli said:


> Mojo replaced my whole desktop rig. I might have to consider an external amp if I get LCD-3s, but so far I'm satisfied.



Get an LCD-X, won't need another amp. And the X (IMO) sounds better.


----------



## Slaphead

canali said:


> Lmao...
> 
> I'm tired of my mojo dropping out w my iPod...crazy frustrating. Even did the most recent apple iOS update that was supposed to fix things...*slightest touch on cck and often a disconnection and 'this device not compatible' or something...arrgh*.....so am going to sell it with the extender kit.
> 
> So please feel free to shoot me ideas for a DAP replacement in the $1000 ish range ...I'm thinking of the ibasso dX200 or something else...I do a lot of streaming with Tidal, using offline downloads.



If you're feeling brave then the iOS 11 public beta is now out - you could try it, and if it doesn't work out for you then you can still roll back - the caveat being that you'd need to reload all the data and apps again if you do roll back.

With reference to bold part in the quote, it does seem to me that in your case you may well have an intermittent connection problem somewhere in the chain, rather than it being an issue with the software.


----------



## canali

Slaphead said:


> If you're feeling brave then the iOS 11 public beta is now out - you could try it, and if it doesn't work out for you then you can still roll back - the caveat being that you'd need to reload all the data and apps again if you do roll back.
> 
> With reference to bold part in the quote, it does seem to me that in your case you may well have an intermittent connection problem somewhere in the chain, rather than it being an issue with the software.


So try another cck cable...to play it safe.i was considering that too


----------



## Slaphead

canali said:


> So try another cck cable...to play it safe.i was considering that too



Not only that, but try a different USB cable as well. I have an audio interface on my computer which is connected via a USB hub, and if I touch the cable it loses connection. Most of the time it's not a problem, but I do need to get around to replacing the hub and/or USB cable.


----------



## canali

Slaphead said:


> Not only that, but try a different USB cable as well. I have an audio interface on my computer which is connected via a USB hub, and if I touch the cable it loses connection. Most of the time it's not a problem, but I do need to get around to replacing the hub and/or USB cable.


Thanks...have any in mind? I do use the mojo extender module.


----------



## Slaphead

canali said:


> Thanks...have any in mind? I do use the mojo extender module.



Yeah - that's a point, I hadn't figured the extender module into this. Ok, simply for diagnostic purposes I'd temporarily remove the extender module and connect the CCK to a USB cable (any functioning one will work for a test) and then the USB cable into the Mojo to see if that eliminates the problem. If not then the CCK is the next suspect.

Basically it's a process of elimination.


----------



## 425118

betula said:


> It happened to me as well last year. Chord said it is ok to keep Mojo plugged in 24/7, so I did that. (95% desktop use.) After 8-10 months with my first Mojo I experienced the same problem, battery didn't last longer than 2 hrs anymore. Chord has replaced my unit under warranty. I have been using my second Mojo for half a year now, mostly on battery to avoid another battery failure. It runs around 8 hrs.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## 425118

Slaphead said:


> If you're feeling brave then the iOS 11 public beta is now out - you could try it, and if it doesn't work out for you then you can still roll back - the caveat being that you'd need to reload all the data and apps again if you do roll back.
> 
> With reference to bold part in the quote, it does seem to me that in your case you may well have an intermittent connection problem somewhere in the chain, rather than it being an issue with the software.



I had something similar but it seems to stem from my iPhone. I used it with the mojo and dragonfly dac. I found some lint in the lightning port which helped after I removed it.


----------



## eldss

So, a couple of questions for those in the know. Is the reason that the Mojo's price was reduced due to a newer version coming out soon, and wouldn't it be nice if Chord would someday come out with an Android base DAP that would allow you to stream?


----------



## LIVE_EVIL

Guys, i have a stupid question. I bought mojo and when i am using it I end up hearing distortion when going above certain physical headphones volume. I assume that this is headphones clipping or i am wrong and i am driving mojo too hard. i use mojo with AKG K240DF ( i assume DF should be capable of withstanding lots and lots of power, ER4S and HD600.
So are headphones or mojo at fault?


----------



## AviP

eldss said:


> So, a couple of questions for those in the know. Is the reason that the Mojo's price was reduced due to a newer version coming out soon, and wouldn't it be nice if Chord would someday come out with an Android base DAP that would allow you to stream?


As far as I know, the price dropped because of the devaluation of the British Pound


----------



## baradona

Absolutely superb


----------



## baradona

Hmmm, why can't I get the quote to work ?  That was an answer re Mojo/PM3


----------



## adamsmarbles (Jun 27, 2017)

LIVE_EVIL said:


> Guys, i have a stupid question. I bought mojo and when i am using it I end up hearing distortion when going above certain physical headphones volume. I assume that this is headphones clipping or i am wrong and i am driving mojo too hard. i use mojo with AKG K240DF ( i assume DF should be capable of withstanding lots and lots of power, ER4S and HD600.
> So are headphones or mojo at fault?



are you listening to it line out mode?   (4 presses down volume)

line out, can remember its mode if you press up and down volume i believe. 

if not 

loose cable?


----------



## adamsmarbles (Jun 27, 2017)

monsieurb said:


> Thanks for the info.



eek thats scary im on my 2nd mojo now after having switch off issues, i let its battery drain off 3 times, tried several recharges with different usb cables, 1amp, 2 amp, maplins 2amp wall socket micro usb, computer psu,  2 mains locations.  i got a white light charge,   first time it died it blinked red,  sometimes it blinked white, etc,  it got replaced i would of prefered it fixed, but #amazon  the serial number for the new one is only a few hundred digits changed last 3 numbers im kind of weary of this now.

i used my first as a 24/7 dac for about 3-4 months half of the time on headphone mode, half on dac,  which chord clearly states its ok todo,   does the heat kill the battery on charge?  i dont want to cycle it every 8 hours thats crazy,   


im not sure what todo now,   hope for the best? use it like i would do since its my consumer right, right


----------



## AviP

baradona said:


> Hmmm, why can't I get the quote to work ?  That was an answer re Mojo/PM3


You need to click "Quote" on the message(s) you want to quote and then click "Insert quotes" by the reply text box.


----------



## 425118

adamsmarbles said:


> eek thats scary im on my 2nd mojo now after having switch off issues, i let its battery drain off 3 times, tried several recharges with different usb cables, 1amp, 2 amp, maplins 2amp wall socket micro usb, computer psu,  2 mains locations.  i got a white light charge,   first time it died it blinked red,  sometimes it blinked white, etc,  it got replaced i would of prefered it fixed, but #amazon  the serial number for the new one is only a few hundred digits changed last 3 numbers im kind of weary of this now.
> 
> i used my first as a 24/7 dac for about 3-4 months half of the time on headphone mode, half on dac,  which chord clearly states its ok todo,   does the heat kill the battery on charge?  i dont want to cycle it every 8 hours thats crazy,
> 
> ...



You're using as directed, that should be good...I'm sure there will be a Mojo2 by the time it runs its lifespan


----------



## baradona

AviP said:


> You need to click "Quote" on the message(s) you want to quote and then click "Insert quotes" by the reply text box.



Thanks!


----------



## adamsmarbles (Jun 27, 2017)

Mojo ideas said:


> when the Mojo is being used and being charged especially when driving lower impedance there is a net drain on the battery. This means that the charging circuit does not quite provide enough power to power the Dac and amp circuitry and keep charge the battery at the same level this is because we had to limit the amount of charge over a given time due to thermal constraints. Our charging time with the Mojo switched off is usually four or max five hours this is a little inconvenient but when we compare this to other Dac amps that need up to a full twenty four hours to charge we feel that we didn't do such a bad job.



confirming my worse fears ?

so usb, line out = its gonna drain the battery regardless of charge from the mains?  but its not running low impedance , is it?    
drains  because of thermal? 
if so what kind of cooling does it need?
what about hot days is 30c ambient, will that cook the battery? ie wont keep its charge?

is it safer to run optical, line out? thats an option for me, but kind of prefer usb


#veryconfused


----------



## waveSounds

Nothing a lil liquid nitrogen shouldn't take care of.


----------



## adamsmarbles

waveSounds said:


> Nothing a lil liquid nitrogen shouldn't take care of.


could maybe get a usb powered mini fan and a thermometer?


----------



## Deftone

netpc said:


> Has anyone tried Chord Mojo with RHA MA750?



i used to use them both but the treble is too hard on my ears even with mojo


----------



## Deftone

just dropping this in the thread guys


----------



## turkayguner

eldss said:


> So, a couple of questions for those in the know. Is the reason that the Mojo's price was reduced due to a newer version coming out soon, and wouldn't it be nice if Chord would someday come out with an Android base DAP that would allow you to stream?


No, not another Android crap please..


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 28, 2017)

I noticed a few folk asking about the Mojo as a desktop DAC again recently. Powering and charging aside, it's a good desktop DAC.

However recently I have found myself using my Meridian Explorer (ME) a bit more. Originally I only used my Mojo when listening to music or watching DVDs. Gaming and Youtube were consigned to my ME. However the hassle of changing over cables meant I was migrating more to using the Mojo more. Games do absolutely sound better with the Mojo, and I was happy to just use the Mojo.

Just recently though, I plugged in my ME and have left it on. Even when listening to some music. I can't exactly remember why I chose to do this. It may have been for battery preservation, meaning I don't want to wear it out. Or since changing to the ME, I have been enjoying not having to muck about with settings...........What I mean is, when I boot up my PC, my ME comes on. I don't have to power up the ME and set it to line level, or headphones settings.....The ME is just so much easier to use.

I still mainly use my Mojo for music though. I think it's a real testament to the ME though. When it's still stands as a good DAC next to the Mojo. The ME is kind of laid back in comparison, whereas the Mojo is far more exciting.

... I am on the verge of buying a phone for the Mojo. Meaning my Mojo is still going to get fully use, and used away from my PC.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Anyone having an issue where one of the two 3.5mm jacks doesn't work right? On mine, the one on the same side as the buttons cuts in and out. It's not really an issue since the other works fine, but boy it's annoying.


----------



## adamsmarbles

SomeGuyDude said:


> Anyone having an issue where one of the two 3.5mm jacks doesn't work right? On mine, the one on the same side as the buttons cuts in and out. It's not really an issue since the other works fine, but boy it's annoying.



I've always found that 3.5mm can be tedious to make connect,  you have tried rotating it whilst connected?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

adamsmarbles said:


> I've always found that 3.5mm can be tedious to make connect,  you have tried rotating it whilst connected?



Sure have, and that makes it jolt in and out randomly or sound wonky.


----------



## jmonty

Mine has the same problem. The Headphones out on the side of the leds have a bad contact and sometimes I loose the signal.
The problem is that after some checking of one friend and myself we noticed that on the out that is not working well the sound is slightly better (warmer) than the other out, probably because a break-in process as I always used that out.
I am thinking if it would be easy to open the case and try to fix it. Did somebody opened ? it is difficult?


----------



## maxh22

jmonty said:


> Mine has the same problem. The Headphones out on the side of the leds have a bad contact and sometimes I loose the signal.
> The problem is that after some checking of one friend and myself we noticed that on the out that is not working well the sound is slightly better (warmer) than the other out, probably because a break-in process as I always used that out.
> I am thinking if it would be easy to open the case and try to fix it. Did somebody opened ? it is difficult?



I believe it was you that posted a day or two ago about one of the headphone outs sounding a bit better than the other?

You're not alone in thinking this, within the first few months of getting Mojo I would plug my headphone's into one of the sockets and feel that the side with the glowing lights sounded a tad warmer and smoother than the other side (that was the side I was using the most).

Try plugging in your headphones on the side you feel is worse after Mojo is on for 10-20 mins and see if you could tell the difference.


----------



## 435279

SomeGuyDude said:


> Anyone having an issue where one of the two 3.5mm jacks doesn't work right? On mine, the one on the same side as the buttons cuts in and out. It's not really an issue since the other works fine, but boy it's annoying.



Yes me too, the RHS socket cuts in and out, it doesn't matter which headphones I use I get the same issue, it could be a faulty socket, but I think its a solder joint issue on mine.


----------



## jmonty

maxh22 said:


> I believe it was you that posted a day or two ago about one of the headphone outs sounding a bit better than the other?
> 
> You're not alone in thinking this, within the first few months of getting Mojo I would plug my headphone's into one of the sockets and feel that the side with the glowing lights sounded a tad warmer and smoother than the other side (that was the side I was using the most).
> 
> Try plugging in your headphones on the side you feel is worse after Mojo is on for 10-20 mins and see if you could tell the difference.


Yes, I posted that before.
I did.I connected the Mojo to the PC, put the headphones on the other out (side opposite the lights), wait 1 hour and then checked and still sounded better the out that was on the light side even when the other out was working for more than 1 hour.


----------



## sling5s (Jun 28, 2017)

I've had the Mojo for about a year now (and my Hugo2 is soon to arrive) and initially preferred the Mojo through Liquid Cavalli Carbon and Microzotl-2S because the amps gave the headphones more body, bass, and soundstage with a slightly loss of transparency, but now I just prefer straight out the Mojo. I don't know if it's Mojo burn in (or as Rob says brain burn in) but I hardly use the external desktop amps. I'm now tempted to sell them. Anyone else felt (or feel) this way?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

The Mojo seems to have a bass increase to begin with, I can't imagine throwing it behind a warm amp would be good (unless your headphones are on the bright/sterile side).


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

jmonty said:


> Mine has the same problem. The Headphones out on the side of the leds have a bad contact and sometimes I loose the signal.
> The problem is that after some checking of one friend and myself we noticed that on the out that is not working well the sound is slightly better (warmer) than the other out, probably because a break-in process as I always used that out.
> I am thinking if it would be easy to open the case and try to fix it. Did somebody opened ? it is difficult?


Just remove the bottom screws using hex keys, it just opens up. Battery is glued to the top plate, and connects to the board via 2-pin connector.


----------



## Soundizer (Jun 29, 2017)

I am hoping to connect the Chord Mojo to a Blu Ray Player which has a Digital Coax output supporting 192khz PCM audio.
Can anyone recommend a 3meter Cable and what kind, that can connect the Blu Ray Player to the Mojo.

I looked on Audioquest website but could not find anything. Don't mind paying for good quality.


----------



## martinrajdl

Hey, has anyone tried Mojo with CCK and ios11 public beta ? how is it ?


----------



## aldinho878

Has anyone tried the RHA Dacamp L1 to compare with the Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

aldinho878 said:


> Has anyone tried the RHA Dacamp L1 to compare with the Mojo?



I haven't heard the RHA but as a quick summary spec wise the RHA has less than half the power output of the Mojo at 16 Ohms, has worse THD+N, has less dynamic range, a terrible 2.2 Ohms for the output impedance (look out low impedance IEMs), and is yet another ESS 9018k2m implementation.

On the flip side you can use the RHA as a stand alone amp (not really that powerful), and there are tone controls which are always nice. Battery life is longer from the RHA. The RHA also has a mini XLR balanced output if you're in the camp that must have a balanced output. Hopefully others who have heard the RHA will chime in for you regarding sound differences.


----------



## supervisor (Jun 30, 2017)

martinrajdl said:


> Hey, has anyone tried Mojo with CCK and ios11 public beta ? how is it ?



i am running the iOS 11 public beta on a new iPad Pro and it is working flawlessly


----------



## Slaphead

supervisor said:


> i am running the iOS 11 public beta on a new iPad Pro and it is working flawlessly



Well, at least one thing is working flawlessly on the public beta, but then it is a beta.

My advice is that unless you primarily use your iToy for music through an external DAC, then stay away for the moment as it's still quite rough around the edges and really sucks battery IME.

Also remember that iOS 10.3.3 is likely to drop relatively soon and it's also reported to have fixed the problem with external audio devices.


----------



## supervisor

yes I can confirm the recent public betas of 10.3.3 have eliminated the issue as well. the coast is clear!


----------



## martinrajdl

Oh shoot, interestig. I wish I stayed away from this public beta, it’s been nothing but a nightmare. Apart from the hell of using the new notification/lock screen thingy, a lot (like a lot) of stuff just plain doesn’t work. Makes the phone really hard to actually use. But at least I can finally go and purchase the cck cable for my newly purchased mojo, knowing it might actually work.


----------



## waveSounds

Some enterprising company should make a small aptx Bluetooth receiver that just has a digital out so we can connect it to the Mojo, stick it in a bag and control it all from our phone. I'd pay £100 for it just for the convenience.


----------



## waveSounds (Jun 30, 2017)

waveSounds said:


> Some enterprising company should make a small aptx Bluetooth receiver that just has a digital out so we can connect it to the Mojo, stick it in a bag and control it all from our phone. I'd pay £100 for it just for the convenience.



Maybe it already exists..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Hi-Fi-Ho...axial-Audio-Receiver-Bluetooth-IDC/B00P10VE0Y

Couldn't get the link to work using the phone.


----------



## SteveUK

waveSounds said:


> Maybe it already exists..
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Hi-Fi-Ho...axial-Audio-Receiver-Bluetooth-IDC/B00P10VE0Y
> 
> Couldn't get the link to work using the phone.




Beware that a lot of these are only apt-x on transmit, not receive. I bought a very similar item for just the same purpose only to discover that.  If it is apt-x in both directions, I'll be right on it!


----------



## waveSounds

Good point! Seems that aptx is only for transmitting. Tbh I just need it to be able to handle 320kbps - I don't think aptx is required for this?


----------



## tjw321

waveSounds said:


> Some enterprising company should make a small aptx Bluetooth receiver that just has a digital out so we can connect it to the Mojo, stick it in a bag and control it all from our phone. I'd pay £100 for it just for the convenience.


How about this:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Bluetooth-Adapters/Yamaha-YBA-11-YBA11-Bluetooth-Adapter/B00BWEUNAA


----------



## x RELIC x

waveSounds said:


> Some enterprising company should make a small aptx Bluetooth receiver that just has a digital out so we can connect it to the Mojo, stick it in a bag and control it all from our phone. I'd pay £100 for it just for the convenience.



Lol, you just described part of the Chord Poly.


----------



## waveSounds

x RELIC x said:


> Lol, you just described part of the Chord Poly.



Heh, sure... but really I'd like something that doesn't cost more than the Mojo itself!

As excellent as the Poly is billed to be, I don't want/need a lot of the features it offers.


----------



## jarnopp

waveSounds said:


> Some enterprising company should make a small aptx Bluetooth receiver that just has a digital out so we can connect it to the Mojo, stick it in a bag and control it all from our phone. I'd pay £100 for it just for the convenience.



It exists:  https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1363#post-12742813

Didn't you read the whole thread?


----------



## waveSounds

jarnopp said:


> It exists:  https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1363#post-12742813
> 
> Didn't you read the whole thread?



I sure did, must have skipped page 1363...

Did it work fine with 320kbps streams? You didn't seem certain of it in that post.


----------



## Soundizer

What cable is required for Coax Input?


----------



## rbalcom

waveSounds said:


> Some enterprising company should make a small aptx Bluetooth receiver that just has a digital out so we can connect it to the Mojo, stick it in a bag and control it all from our phone. I'd pay £100 for it just for the convenience.



I use a Hidizs AP60 connected to the Mojo using a 6" micro USB OTG cable. Whatever I play on the phone gets processed by the MoJo.


----------



## Soundizer

The manual is a joke and so are website support information. 

3 days trying to work out 'What cable is required for Coax Input?'
Still do not know. 

What is the point in having a coax input when it is a complete mystery as to what cable to use.


----------



## AndrewH13

Soundizer said:


> The manual is a joke and so are website support information.
> 
> 3 days trying to work out 'What cable is required for Coax Input?'
> Still do not know.
> ...



A standard analogue 3.5 to 3.5 will work! For longer lengths and to be purist, a 75ohm cable is suggested for digital transfer. But there's a few of us here, who could not detect a difference


----------



## jarnopp

waveSounds said:


> I sure did, must have skipped page 1363...
> 
> Did it work fine with 320kbps streams? You didn't seem certain of it in that post.



Oh, yes, it was fine with 320kbps.  But, honestly, I haven't really used it since testing it.  PM me if you are seriously considering this, as I have a barely used Grace!  I'm awaiting a pre-ordered Poly.


----------



## x RELIC x

Soundizer said:


> The manual is a joke and so are website support information.
> 
> 3 days trying to work out 'What cable is required for Coax Input?'
> Still do not know.
> ...



You need a cable that has a 3.5mm jack on the end that plugs in to the Mojo. What is your source feeding the Mojo?


----------



## triodesteve

Soundizer said:


> The manual is a joke and so are website support information.
> 
> 3 days trying to work out 'What cable is required for Coax Input?'
> Still do not know.
> ...



I'm not sure what there is to figure out. It needs to have a mini on one end. Do you need a brand name?
There is an enormous amount of info at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## canali

Slaphead said:


> Yeah - that's a point, I hadn't figured the extender module into this. Ok, simply for diagnostic purposes I'd temporarily remove the extender module and connect the CCK to a USB cable (any functioning one will work for a test) and then the USB cable into the Mojo to see if that eliminates the problem. If not then the CCK is the next suspect.
> 
> Basically it's a process of elimination.



you ''Da Man!'' Slaphead...yup it was the cck cable.....you'd think i would have thought of this given the last one i went thru (doh!).
i go between my mojo/ipod and dragonfly/ipod...so the cck is constantly being straightened, then bent again etc....
add to this i was only using flimsy elastics vs the more solid rubber bands, so again there was movement of the device again affecting
the twisting of the cable.

so today i went into apple, got a new cck and no further issues.

this all said i still hate the brick...still considering the ibasso dx200 or something similar quality for wifi/tidal.
once you go lighter, more compact, it's so hard to enjoy 'the bricks' for walk around portability..

so thanks, Slaphead.


----------



## Slaphead

canali said:


> you ''Da Man!'' Slaphead...yup it was the cck cable.....you'd think i would have thought of this given the last one i went thru (doh!).
> i go between my mojo/ipod and dragonfly/ipod...so the cck is constantly being straightened, then bent again etc....
> add to this i was only using flimsy elastics vs the more solid rubber bands, so again there was movement of the device again affecting
> the twisting of the cable.
> ...



Glad to be service, Sir.

I know what you mean about the "brick" aspect of the Mojo - I would consider it an easily transportable device, rather than a true portable solution. As such I'm happy using mine as a desktop DAC/Amp.

I'd only consider something like a Dragonfly as a truly portable DAC/Amp, but even then I'd only take it with me if I was using HPs that needed the extra power. In my opinion most, if not all, the sound quality advantages of using an external DAC/Amp over just a decent smartphone output are wiped out by the ambient noise encountered when out and about, especially in city areas. Hence for me it's just not worth lumbering myself down with extra stuff hanging off whatever phone or DAP I've got with me.


----------



## DavidW

More iOS drama...

After a few weeks of nearly flawless performance, I'm now back to the iPhone not working with the Mojo via the CCK. I connect the Mojo, launch JRemote as my player, and then the Mojo's power light shuts off, and music is only coming out of the iPhone speaker. I then go through the drill of removing and reinserting the lightning cable into the iPhone and then I get the following message: "this accessory if not supported by this iPhone." What's really strange is that it worked a few weeks ago and then it stopped. Still using 10.3.2.

Any thoughts (besides waiting for the Poly)? Are others getting similar behaviors?


----------



## DavidW

DavidW said:


> More iOS drama...
> 
> After a few weeks of nearly flawless performance, I'm now back to the iPhone not working with the Mojo via the CCK. I connect the Mojo, launch JRemote as my player, and then the Mojo's power light shuts off, and music is only coming out of the iPhone speaker. I then go through the drill of removing and reinserting the lightning cable into the iPhone and then I get the following message: "this accessory if not supported by this iPhone." What's really strange is that it worked a few weeks ago and then it stopped. Still using 10.3.2.
> 
> Any thoughts (besides waiting for the Poly)? Are others getting similar behaviors?



But hey, that was my 100th post, so all is not too bad


----------



## canali

DavidW said:


> More iOS drama...
> 
> After a few weeks of nearly flawless performance, I'm now back to the iPhone not working with the Mojo via the CCK. I connect the Mojo, launch JRemote as my player, and then the Mojo's power light shuts off, and music is only coming out of the iPhone speaker. I then go through the drill of removing and reinserting the lightning cable into the iPhone and then I get the following message: "this accessory if not supported by this iPhone." What's really strange is that it worked a few weeks ago and then it stopped. Still using 10.3.2.
> 
> Any thoughts (besides waiting for the Poly)? Are others getting similar behaviors?


as per my earlier post, check the cck ...buy a new one, plug it in and see if you're getting the same result.
i guess the cck cables are pretty fragile, not made for alot of repeat bending/straigtening etc.


----------



## Andrew Sedgwick

canali said:


> as per my earlier post, check the cck ...buy a new one, plug it in and see if you're getting the same result.
> i guess the cck cables are pretty fragile, not made for alot of repeat bending/straigtening etc.


 
I had this problem - if the CCK is less than a year old the Apple Shop will replace foc if you have the original receipt - they did this for me no questions asked & solved the problem.


----------



## canali

Andrew Sedgwick said:


> I had this problem - if the CCK is less than a year old the Apple Shop will replace foc if you have the original receipt - they did this for me no questions asked & solved the problem.


yes. i found that out, too...sorry i should have noted that...
guess when you're a very rich comany that charges $35 for a $2 cable you can afford to.
regardless that's good cust service in my books.


----------



## Soundizer

x RELIC x said:


> You need a cable that has a 3.5mm jack on the end that plugs in to the Mojo. What is your source feeding the Mojo?



Hello. 

The Source is a Blu Ray Player with a COAX DIGITAL OUTPUT.


----------



## DavidW (Jul 1, 2017)

canali said:


> yes. i found that out, too...sorry i should have noted that...
> guess when you're a very rich comany that charges $35 for a $2 cable you can afford to.
> regardless that's good cust service in my books.



Thanks, on my way to the Apple store this afternoon. Hope that is the ticket.


----------



## Soundizer

Soundizer said:


> Hello.
> 
> The Source is a Blu Ray Player with a COAX DIGITAL OUTPUT.




Will this cable work?

*Fiio L21 3.5mm - RCA Coaxial Digital Adapter Cable*

http://www.advancedmp3players.co.uk...dapter_Cable&gclid=COvVzb6-6NQCFdUaGwodXjUAKw


----------



## harpo1

Soundizer said:


> Will this cable work?
> 
> *Fiio L21 3.5mm - RCA Coaxial Digital Adapter Cable*
> 
> http://www.advancedmp3players.co.uk...dapter_Cable&gclid=COvVzb6-6NQCFdUaGwodXjUAKw


You need something like this.
https://www.amazon.com/Black-Audio-Cable-3-5mm-Connectors/dp/B0081SDKHI

The one you linked to is for the newer generation fiio players and I'm not sure that will work with the mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 1, 2017)

Soundizer said:


> Hello.
> 
> The Source is a Blu Ray Player with a COAX DIGITAL OUTPUT.



the above cable posted by @harpo1 should work.

Or this cable, which is a 75 Ohm coaxial standard cable may be better:

https://www.amazon.com/Micca-Premium-SPDIF-Digital-Coaxial/dp/B00V436UQU

Or this:

http://www.infinitecables.com/audio...m-cables/3.5mm-male-to-rca-male-digital-coax/


The L21 cable by FiiO will not work.


----------



## supervisor

DavidW said:


> What's really strange is that it worked a few weeks ago and then it stopped. Still using 10.3.2.
> 
> Any thoughts (besides waiting for the Poly)? Are others getting similar behaviors?



10.3.2 doesn't work. it's not just going to start to work. 10.3.3 should fix your issues, if it's not the CCK.


----------



## canali (Jul 1, 2017)

supervisor said:


> 10.3.2 doesn't work. it's not just going to start to work. 10.3.3 should fix your issues, if it's not the CCK.


yes that is the thing; you don't know...i also upgraded and it was '''working'' for a while...but then the drop outs would intermittedly happen.
...came down to the cable being faulty with too much wear and tear.


----------



## Deftone

Cant believe these problems with apple devices is still on going.


----------



## supervisor

Deftone said:


> Cant believe these problems with apple devices is still on going.



it was definitely frustrating on many levels, but it's not still on going. anyone can download the 10.3.3 public beta, which fixes the CCK issue. when 10.3.3 is officially released everyone will be able to sleep again.


----------



## canali (Jul 1, 2017)

supervisor said:


> it was definitely frustrating on many levels, but it's not still on going. anyone can download the 10.3.3 public beta, which fixes the CCK issue. when 10.3.3 is officially released everyone will be able to sleep again.



i agree...but i also feel that  people should also check their apple cck cables,
_esp if they're using it with other devices on a regular basis._
this is the 2nd cable i've now gone thru in a bit......10.3.2 solved my issue from the wall of 10.3.1....
but it was (per slaphead's suggestion) the cable at fault in the end: not the latest ios OS.
but everyone is different, i realize....


----------



## Deftone

I really do wish Poly was set at a different price. As an android user without any problems id still love a wireless solution but im not fortunate enough to have very deep pockets. Mojo was a very expensive purchase for me, so with Poly being even higher priced i was gutted. Ill have to keep my eyes open later on in the year and hope i can get lucky with a very good deal on a second hand unit.


----------



## joshnor713

Deftone said:


> I really do wish Poly was set at a different price. As an android user without any problems id still love a wireless solution but im not fortunate enough to have very deep pockets. Mojo was a very expensive purchase for me, so with Poly being even higher priced i was gutted. Ill have to keep my eyes open later on in the year and hope i can get lucky with a very good deal on a second hand unit.



Agreed. An accessory for a device shouldn't cost more than the device. Props to Chord for pushing the envelope with the Poly, but the price is just not reasonable.


----------



## cpauya

Sidetrack:  Just got back my Mojo from service, battery was replaced coz it easily got drained before.  Had to wait for almost two months, but it's very much worth it.  Excellent service it is!

Now to enjoy lots of Mojo-music for the rest of the night.


----------



## Torrs

DavidW said:


> More iOS drama...
> 
> After a few weeks of nearly flawless performance, I'm now back to the iPhone not working with the Mojo via the CCK. I connect the Mojo, launch JRemote as my player, and then the Mojo's power light shuts off, and music is only coming out of the iPhone speaker. I then go through the drill of removing and reinserting the lightning cable into the iPhone and then I get the following message: "this accessory if not supported by this iPhone." What's really strange is that it worked a few weeks ago and then it stopped. Still using 10.3.2.
> 
> Any thoughts (besides waiting for the Poly)? Are others getting similar behaviors?



Apple CCK also kept disconnecting for me which forced me to keep having to unplug and replug every couple of songs. It was very frustrating. Just bought the lightning to USB adapter with the additional lightning port for charging. I’ve only been using it for a couple hours but seems to work fine.
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/...=aos-us-kwgo-pla-btb--slid--product-MK0W2AM/A
One thing to note is that the phone did ask if I wanted to update the camera adaption software when I first plugged it into my phone. I chose “Later” and not to update it.


----------



## karloil

cpauya said:


> Sidetrack:  Just got back my Mojo from service, battery was replaced coz it easily got drained before.  Had to wait for almost two months, but it's very much worth it.  Excellent service it is!
> 
> Now to enjoy lots of Mojo-music for the rest of the night.



2 months for a battery replacement? how long was the shipment? 2 months it too long for a battery that's easily replaceable.


----------



## Francisk

I was contemplating to purchase the Poly for my Mojo just to pair my phones and tablets wirelessly to Mojo but the only thing that stopped me was Poly's price. Now I've found a neat solution at only $150, just stream my phone via Bluetooth (aptX) to my Cayin N3 ($150) which is connected digitally to my Mojo. Voila, a simple solution at a reasonable price. No thanks to Poly.


----------



## karmazynowy (Jul 2, 2017)

karloil said:


> 2 months for a battery replacement? how long was the shipment? 2 months it too long for a battery that's easily replaceable.



2 months? Is this a joke? And he call that service excellent.


----------



## Mython

karmazynowy said:


> 2 months? Is this a joke? And he call that service excellent.




Well, now, that very much depends on what the chain of events was, doesn't it?


----------



## ThatPhil

this doesn't bode well as my Mojo is currently in need of fixing.


----------



## DavidW

Andrew Sedgwick said:


> I had this problem - if the CCK is less than a year old the Apple Shop will replace foc if you have the original receipt - they did this for me no questions asked & solved the problem.





DavidW said:


> Thanks, on my way to the Apple store this afternoon. Hope that is the ticket.



The replacement CCK did it. Apple swapped it out free of charge. Back to flawless performance so far with 10.3.2.


----------



## cpauya

Sorry if I was misunderstood but @Mython was right, the two months for battery replacement was due to a series of events.

My dealer explained that their logistics for parts/repair only happens twice a month (imagine that).  I live in another city (Davao city) and they had to ship my Mojo to their main branch (Manila) who will further diagnose the issue/s then make the service repairs.  I don't know what happens afterwards, whether they had to order the parts from Chord or they have spare.  But I think they had to order the parts which adds to the wait time.

I do hope that explains the 2 months repair for the readers.  

I usually buy products that's easily available from most local vendors so that warranty claims will be shorter.  But the Mojo is rare!  It's a gem to find in my city and I was told by my dealer that they only sold 2 of these including mine.  Considering that it's made by Chord in England, that's quite a long way from the Philippines isn't it?  

So before buying Mojo, I already considered and expected wait times to be longer should I need a fix. 



karloil said:


> 2 months for a battery replacement? how long was the shipment? 2 months it too long for a battery that's easily replaceable.



Yup, I know it's easily replaceable as John (or Rob) mentioned.  But I had to go thru my dealer's  warranty process as I only had my Mojo for about 4 months by that time.

I bet it would only have taken less than a week for all the diagnosis and actual service if we take the logistics out of the equation.

I was kept informed by my dealer the whole time, thus the Excellent service badge.  Else, I would have gone crazy waiting for two months. 



karmazynowy said:


> 2 months? Is this a joke? And he call that service excellent.



Not a joke at all.  Please see above.  

As comparison, I just had a battery replaced for a Macbook Air under AppleCare and that took more than a month.  Battery had to be shipped from Singapore they said.  

These warranty repairs really depends on the dealer's response time, parts availability, where they do the actual diagnosis and service, etc.

To me, excellent service (based on person's location and situation) is as subjective as the music we appreciate because of a lot of variables involved.



Mython said:


> Well, now, that very much depends on what the chain of events was, doesn't it?



Spot-on mate.  Thanks for not being so critical.

I wish these service repairs are as fast as some of you have expressed but such is my situation. 

I'm just happy my Mojo is fixed and back.


----------



## canali (Jul 7, 2017)

canali said:


> as per my earlier post, check the cck ...buy a new one, plug it in and see if you're getting the same result.
> i guess the cck cables are pretty fragile, not made for alot of repeat bending/straigtening etc.



David W..good to hear...shows those damned cck cables are pretty brittle.

before I was swapping it out to my dragonfly...so i presume that all that bending and then unbending
wore down the wire connection inside....now I keep mine in the mojo all the time.
heck even when removing it I have an elastic around it so it can't unbend and straighten out.

one thing I will say: now that i'm listening to my mojo more, the sound really is a butt kicker.
i was using the dragonfly red for a while (ligher, smaller) but the mojo just sounds sooo sweet.


----------



## headfry

canali said:


> David W..good to hear...shows those damned cck cables are pretty brittle.
> 
> before I was swapping it out to my dragonfly...so all that bending and then unbending
> guess wore down the wires in side....now I keep mine in the mojo all the time.
> ...




Agreed....have had my Mojo close to a year and it more than lives up to all of the hype...fantastic musicality
and reliability!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

While my Deckard is busted, I've been listening to my LCD-X through the Mojo. It's pretty damn good. Lacks a bit of the oomph of the Deckard, but for a little handheld it's doing a damn admirable job.


----------



## canali

and I was to sell it for an ibasso dx200....before i'd realize the constant drops were from the cck cable.
am glad I didn't ...so feel free to pass the word: for those having drops it might not be an IOS update issue afterall.
damned flimsy cck cable!...argh.

anyway, I wonder how the mojo2 will improve upon the current mojo (and won't be soo good as to move into the hugo2 territory)
and when it'll get released....any bets? next yr? the mojo did come out in 2015 right?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Until they actually announce the thing we should probably not worry about any kind of speculations. You might as well wonder what the Hugo 3 will be like.


----------



## Deftone (Jul 7, 2017)

canali said:


> anyway, I wonder how the mojo2 will improve upon the current mojo (and won't be soo good as to move into the hugo2 territory)
> and when it'll get released....any bets? next yr? the mojo did come out in 2015 right?



I wouldn't expect a mojo 2 any time soon, little guy has a lot of life left in him.

I think this would make more sense than a Mojo 2 because I think chord have a great potential line up for everyone.

Mojo (£400)
Mojo TT (£900)
Mojo + Poly (£900)
3Qute (£1,300)
Hugo 2 (£1,800)
Hugo 2 TT (£3,200)
Dave (£8,500)
Dave + Blu MK2 (£17,000)

Note; this is not all confirmed by chord just what I have come up with myself.

I always said it and I will keep saying it, if chord did release a Dap with nice screen and mojos sound quality or better I think it would send shockwaves through the portable world just like mojo did.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm not sure there's a need for a Mojo TT. The Mojo, powered as it is, works perfectly well in a desktop scenario for the majority of cases. It'd make more sense to just have a handheld, a small portable-ish, a beefy desktop, and King Daddy and just worry about that.

I'm not a believer in having a separate item at every single price point. It's a lot of R&D instead of just making 3-4 items that work well for wide swaths.


----------



## buke9

Hey all just received my used Mojo today and had the same problem as others with my 6S Plus. I was starting to get worried as I couldn't get Tidal to work on my MacBook Pro either I was using it thru Chrome as the app flaked out a while ago and didn't update it as the Chrome version was working fine. Also found Vox has to be switched in the app to the different source so that also reduced the stress factor. I'm using a aftermarket cck cable so that might be a problem also I have one on order now and hope this fixed that problem. Running 10.3.2 and it runs for about 30 seconds and then tells me device not supported. I'm just glad it's not my used Mojo that was the problem. I've heard it several times before but it's different when you can hear it with your gear in a better setting. Not going to replace the Yggy but when I want to set out on the patio and listen to music and enjoy the outdoors it's pretty damn good.


----------



## captblaze

buke9 said:


> Hey all just received my used Mojo today and had the same problem as others with my 6S Plus. I was starting to get worried as I couldn't get Tidal to work on my MacBook Pro either I was using it thru Chrome as the app flaked out a while ago and didn't update it as the Chrome version was working fine. Also found Vox has to be switched in the app to the different source so that also reduced the stress factor. I'm using a aftermarket cck cable so that might be a problem also I have one on order now and hope this fixed that problem. Running 10.3.2 and it runs for about 30 seconds and then tells me device not supported. I'm just glad it's not my used Mojo that was the problem. I've heard it several times before but it's different when you can hear it with your gear in a better setting. Not going to replace the Yggy but when I want to set out on the patio and listen to music and enjoy the outdoors it's pretty damn good.



I just jumped back into a Mojo (hasn't arrived yet), from what I understand IOS 11 is supposed to cure all the CCK woes brought on by 10.3. I might give the developer beta a go and see if what I was reading is true or not.


----------



## buke9

captblaze said:


> I just jumped back into a Mojo (hasn't arrived yet), from what I understand IOS 11 is supposed to cure all the CCK woes brought on by 10.3. I might give the developer beta a go and see if what I was reading is true or not.


 I hope so as this was the main reason I bought it to use from my iPhone. Not the end of the world but hope it gets fixed.


----------



## supervisor

buke9 said:


> Hey all just received my used Mojo today and had the same problem as others with my 6S Plus. I was starting to get worried as I couldn't get Tidal to work on my MacBook Pro either I was using it thru Chrome as the app flaked out a while ago and didn't update it as the Chrome version was working fine. Also found Vox has to be switched in the app to the different source so that also reduced the stress factor. I'm using a aftermarket cck cable so that might be a problem also I have one on order now and hope this fixed that problem. Running 10.3.2 and it runs for about 30 seconds and then tells me device not supported. I'm just glad it's not my used Mojo that was the problem. I've heard it several times before but it's different when you can hear it with your gear in a better setting. Not going to replace the Yggy but when I want to set out on the patio and listen to music and enjoy the outdoors it's pretty damn good.



your aftermarket cable isn’t going to help troubleshooting. but download the iOS 10.3.3 Public Beta or iOS 11 Public Beta if you want to test them out with your current cable. those versions work fine.


----------



## buke9

supervisor said:


> your aftermarket cable isn’t going to help troubleshooting. but download the iOS 10.3.3 Public Beta or iOS 11 Public Beta if you want to test them out with your current cable. those versions work fine.


 I just might do that thanks for the help. Got a original coming but might hit the Apple Store and get another one as it seems they don't fair to well with use.
Thanks again.


----------



## karmazynowy

Deftone said:


> I wouldn't expect a mojo 2 any time soon, little guy has a lot of life left in him.
> 
> I think this would make more sense than a Mojo 2 because I think chord have a great potential line up for everyone.
> 
> ...



Mojo TT with RCA and XLR outputs, without battery and bellow £1k is a instant buy for me as I use Mojo at my desktop only anyway.


----------



## Deftone

karmazynowy said:


> Mojo TT with RCA and XLR outputs, without battery and bellow £1k is a instant buy for me as I use Mojo at my desktop only anyway.



+ Improved power supply and galvanic isolation.

I know someone posted here saying there's no need for a Mojo TT because is good as a desktop already, you are right but you can read from this thread the insane amount of paranoid people that won't leave mojo plugged in to power all the time. I think Mojo TT has a place and so does a Mojo Dap.


----------



## musickid

if not plugged in all the time is that playing and charging from a full battery and then disconnecting charger and turning mojo off when not in use? the next time you listen you just play and charge again?

i'm getting hugo 2 next week and as i'm new to this don't really like the idea of leaving it plugged in all the time. help appreciated.


----------



## turkayguner

I cannot recall who that was but someone asked me to share how I like Chord Mojo earlier. So as promised and since my Mojo arrived 3 days ago and already listened to music around like 20+ hours through it, here are my early findings;

With Shure SE846:

Mojo vs iPad mini 4
1) Instruments are much easier to place in stereo field with Mojo.
2) Bass is tighter and harder hitting with Mojo.
3) No fatigue after long listening sessions with Mojo. With iPad mini 4, I feel like I need to take a break after 1 hour or so.
4) Complete silence when there is no music playing with Mojo. I can hear a little bit of hiss for a few seconds after I pause the music with iPad mini 4, after that the hiss goes away.
5) I can hear little details in music like pianists' breath, people making noise in concert hall, musician tapping on the floor, singer whispers mixed at a low volume in verses etc, which amazes me with Mojo. I can say iPad mini 4's headphone out is way blurry after I heard Mojo.

Mojo vs iPhone 5s
1) Stereo seperation is better with Mojo.
2) Strangely sub bass has more impact with iPhone 5s. But it is more controlled in average and present with Mojo in all sub 200Hz area. I can say some of today's popular music sounds a bit more exciting with iPhone 5s vs Mojo.
3) I can listen 1-2 hours with iPhone 5s, but after that I feel like I need to take a break.
4) Both has no hiss when there is no music playing.
5) Detail retrieval is superb with Mojo compared to iPhone 5s. Mids are weaker and acoustic instruments feel not so real with iPhone 5s.

Mojo vs Macbook Air 13" (2015)
1) Worst stereo image here along all Apple devices I have.
2) Bass is meh and no sub bass impact at all with Macbook Air.
3) Sound is edgy and cannot listen to it for more than 30 mins. Volume management is worst with Macbook Air. It has way too much power for Shure SE846. I cannot go past 3-4 ticks in volume because it gets way too loud with most of the genres.
4) There is an audible hiss all the time with Macbook Air.
5) Details are much more present with Mojo.


----------



## supervisor

why would an iPhone sound different than an iPad? apples to apples. literally. the iOS software is just feeding the digital file to the Mojo without any adulteration...


----------



## captblaze

supervisor said:


> why would an iPhone sound different than an iPad? apples to apples. literally. the iOS software is just feeding the digital file to the Mojo without any adulteration...



Just a guess, but I would think he is comparing each device with and without Mojo in the chain. @turkayguner - yes or no?


----------



## buke9

supervisor said:


> why would an iPhone sound different than an iPad? apples to apples. literally. the iOS software is just feeding the digital file to the Mojo without any adulteration...


 I'm sure the amp and dac circuit is different on the two. Software is one thing hardware is another. My iPhone sounds nothing like my MacBook Pro.


----------



## martinrajdl

Just to pitch in, mojo does fully work on ios11 public beta with cck cable, but boy, it’s like the only thing that works as it should. I am desperate for a newer release. Also, interesting notes on comparison apples stock build in stuff compared to mojo.


----------



## buke9

martinrajdl said:


> Just to pitch in, mojo does fully work on ios11 public beta with cck cable, but boy, it’s like the only thing that works as it should. I am desperate for a newer release. Also, interesting notes on comparison apples stock build in stuff compared to mojo.


 Thanks for the heads up on that . I have read many bad things about the 11 beta will wait for final release.


----------



## captblaze

buke9 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that . I have read many bad things about the 11 beta will wait for final release.



IOS 11 beta is less worse on my iPad Air 2 then my iPhone 7 plus. Luckily Apple now provides a way back to 10.3.2 though you have to load the most recent 10.3.3 beta first


----------



## musickid

in the comparisons above is it mac air on its own then with a mojo added to it for a/b comparison? surely once a mojo is added to any of the apple devices above it overides the apple hardware so it makes no difference which apple device you use? or is an ipad mini better sounding with a mojo than a mac air with a mojo?


----------



## turkayguner

captblaze said:


> Just a guess, but I would think he is comparing each device with and without Mojo in the chain. @turkayguner - yes or no?



I did the comparisons with headphone out of the Apple device vs Mojo connected to the same device.


----------



## turkayguner

musickid said:


> in the comparisons above is it mac air on its own then with a mojo added to it for a/b comparison? surely once a mojo is added to any of the apple devices above it overides the apple hardware so it makes no difference which apple device you use? or is an ipad mini better sounding with a mojo than a mac air with a mojo?



Sorry about that I was not totally clear. Since Mojo is the winner against Macbook Air hands down, the conclusions vs MB Air are about the sound coming from MB Air. Among all of the Apple hardware I had so far, MB Air had the worst audio quality of all.


----------



## Slaphead

buke9 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that . I have read many bad things about the 11 beta will wait for final release.



You don't need to wait that long. Normally by the time the 3rd or 4th public beta arrives the only real problems left are edge case problems which are unlikely to affect normal usage.

The current beta is the first public beta, and yes it is pretty rough around the edges, but apart from the odd moments of frustration it is usable, and IME relatively stable. However the only real reason to run it at the moment is if you have an iPad and want to play around with the new iPad features. There's little to be gained by putting it on an iPhone, and if you want to solve that external audio problem right now then the 10.3.3. beta would be a safe bet.


----------



## Mojo ideas

supervisor said:


> why would an iPhone sound different than an iPad? apples to apples. literally. the iOS software is just feeding the digital file to the Mojo without any adulteration...


I'm sure the reponse across the lower frequencies is not flat for the I phone 5 because when we were testing the  Mojo design we were getting unusual listening results that we found to be differences in lower bass levels from different phones. This may account for the differences between their own products too.


----------



## turkayguner

Mojo ideas said:


> I'm sure the reponse across the lower frequencies is not flat for the I phone 5 because when we were testing the Mojo design we were getting unusual listening results that we found to be differences in lower bass levels from different phones. This may account for the differences between their own products too.


I can confirm that it is true between iPhone 5s, iPad mini 4 and Macbook Air (2015 model). They all have very different kind of bass delivery. I didn't spend even a week yet with Mojo so I guess I will discover a lot with it. But so far with Mojo it feels like there is a multi-band compression in 20-200Hz band going on. Because the bass is so stable and punchy whatever music I have listened through it so far. It is very new and strange to me because I am so used to get unreliable bass response with many consumer grade gear for so many years. And there is one more thing that I am asking to myself, did you put some kind of dynamic EQ in the signal chain? How come music doesn't sound harsh when I increase the volume even close to the pain threshold? There must be some kind of dynamic treble shelf EQ which is in inverse proportion to the amplitude.
Anyways, I guess I have to thank Chord engineers because whatever you guys have put in this little black box, it is superbly done. I am just blown away, cannot stop rediscovering my music archive.


----------



## venton

Was getting frequent drop outs with Apple cck. I sprayed some deoxit contact cleaner into the usb end of cable. Problem solved. I wonder if the pins in the cck connector are tarnishing over time?


----------



## offerbk1

Hi All, received the mojo few days ago and im very happy with the sound. Purchased the 7cm cable from post 3 in advance to connect to galaxy s7 and purchased the uapp to feed bit perfect with no android upsampling. 
Question... when connecting mojo and s7 the connection is backwards. The mojo botons are facing the back of the phone instead of being towards the outside. Is there a short cable that will connect it with the bottons facing out?


----------



## hotteen

Anyone else has problem with Podcast and Audiobook? My Mojo works perfectly with music tracks, but something's wrong with Audiobook and Podcast. Not sure if it has to do with up-sampling algorithm? My source is iPhone SE.


----------



## Chikolad

I wonder if this has happened to anyone... I wrote to the Chord support yesterday but they haven't answered yet.

On my work laptop, the Mojo started causing BSODs after the Windows 10 Creators Update (weirdly, on my desktop everything still works fine).
I went to the Chord website and saw that there is a new driver specifically for the Creators Update.
I downloaded and installed the driver, but now the Mojo isn't recognized at all. In Device Manager, it appears with the yellow triangle and a message saying that Windows could not verify the digital signature of the driver.
I tried reinstalling the driver, removing it completely and installing again, reverting back to the old driver, shutting down the computer and restarting, connecting the Mojo to a different slot, let Windows find the driver and nothing... it won't work.

Any ideas?


----------



## miketlse

Chikolad said:


> I wonder if this has happened to anyone... I wrote to the Chord support yesterday but they haven't answered yet.
> 
> On my work laptop, the Mojo started causing BSODs after the Windows 10 Creators Update (weirdly, on my desktop everything still works fine).
> I went to the Chord website and saw that there is a new driver specifically for the Creators Update.
> ...


I can sense that you are very frustrated at the situation.
I think that you are rather optimistic contacting Chord support during the weekend, and expecting a near instantaneous reply during the weekend.

From my experience contacting Chord, someone will have looked at your message today (the first working day), and tried to redirect your problem to the appropriate individual.
Hopefully you will get a reply today.
If you do not get a reply, then you can always post your question about the driver on the Chord Facebook page.


----------



## Chikolad

miketlse said:


> I can sense that you are very frustrated at the situation.
> I think that you are rather optimistic contacting Chord support during the weekend, and expecting a near instantaneous reply during the weekend.
> 
> From my experience contacting Chord, someone will have looked at your message today (the first working day), and tried to redirect your problem to the appropriate individual.
> ...



It wasn't meant as a diss on Chord or a complaint for not replying on the weekend. I realize it sounded like this 
I was just hoping someone whom it has happened to will help me with this. 
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## miketlse

Chikolad said:


> It wasn't meant as a diss on Chord or a complaint for not replying on the weekend. I realize it sounded like this
> I was just hoping someone whom it has happened to will help me with this.
> Thanks for your reply.


Don't worry, I realise that you were not dissing Chord.
I think that i have read two or three posts, mentioning issues with the driver for the Windows 10 update.
Interestingly the issue gives the appearance that the root cause is not that the driver code does not work, but that the signature has not been registered.

Sorry but I cannot remember anyone posting a solution.


----------



## canali (Jul 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Deftone

The creators driver didn't work on my Windows 10 CE with Mojo either so I had to roll back to previous driver.


----------



## Deftone

I love what Mojo can do for cheap iems, mainly the treble.


----------



## loghead (Jul 11, 2017)

I have been waiting for my budget to allow this purchase and with a couple job moves basically forgot about the Mojo for awhile.  I went to Moon Audio earlier and saw "SALE" and it is priced at $498.  Is this the new price point or is this a limited time sale?  Do I need to jump on this "sale" or is this a permanently reduced price?


----------



## turkayguner

loghead said:


> I have been waiting for my budget to allow this purchase and with a couple job moves basically forgot about the Mojo for awhile.  I went to Moon Audio earlier and saw "SALE" and it is priced at $498.  Is this the new price point or is this a limited time sale?  Do I need to jump on this "sale" or is this a permanently reduced price?


I don't think you can buy any better DAC at this price. I have it for like a week and feeling so stupid why I didn't purchase this little unit years ago..




Chikolad said:


> I tried reinstalling the driver, removing it completely and installing again, reverting back to the old driver, shutting down the computer and restarting, connecting the Mojo to a different slot, let Windows find the driver and nothing... it won't work.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you try connecting your Mojo to any iOS or Android device? You can also check S/PDIF or coaxial outs if it is about the USB connection to narrow it down to only software drivers.


----------



## turkayguner

Deftone said:


> I love what Mojo can do for cheap iems, mainly the treble.


I agree with you. My RHA MA750i gained a lot more with bass/treble control and added so much details to the mids. I can say it is on whole another level right now. My Shure SE846 didn't gain a lot though compared to RHA, just like volume level management is easier and stereo separation is more pronounced pretty much.


----------



## psikey

Just managed to pickup an "As New" one from Amazon Warehouse Prime day for £350 less 20% working out at £280. Today only I think. Got to be worth it at £280 (or even £267 if you go for a "Very Good" condition one).


----------



## DroidSkin

psikey said:


> Just managed to pickup an "As New" one from Amazon Warehouse Prime day for £350 less 20% working out at £280. Today only I think. Got to be worth it at £280 (or even £267 if you go for a "Very Good" condition one).


 that's a great deal.


----------



## bluenight

How well does this drive the hd 650?


----------



## LIVE_EVIL

It will drive hd650s to deafening levels. But it might make bass tighter and it might be something you wont like.


----------



## bluenight (Jul 11, 2017)

LIVE_EVIL said:


> It will drive hd650s to deafening levels. But it might make bass tighter and it might be something you wont like.


What do you mean with bass tighter? I like it to not sound thin, want it to sound fullbodied.


----------



## turkayguner

bluenight said:


> How well does this drive the hd 650?


It drives it fantastically for me. I listen to most of the modern genres plus nicely recorded classical and jazz. Mojo doesn't color the sound at all, you get tighter and better controlled lows and listening comfort with the natural highs. Stereo separation gets better as well. Volume level is set at blue for me for most of the time and at that level modern music is pretty loud, so no issues getting high enough levels.


----------



## bluenight (Jul 11, 2017)

turkayguner said:


> It drives it fantastically for me. I listen to most of the modern genres plus nicely recorded classical and jazz. Mojo doesn't color the sound at all, you get tighter and better controlled lows and listening comfort with the natural highs. Stereo separation gets better as well. Volume level is set at blue for me for most of the time and at that level modern music is pretty loud, so no issues getting high enough levels.


That sounds great
So it will sound fullbodied enough?


----------



## turkayguner

bluenight said:


> That sounds great
> So it will sound fullbodied enough?


Enough may change for anybody. But I can say that it is enough for me.


----------



## malcbo

bluenight said:


> How well does this drive the hd 650?


I never liked the HD650 with the Mojo alone. 
However, when I used Mojo as the source for the Schiit Magni 2, I discovered a whole new HD 650, with way more body than with Mojo alone.


----------



## bluenight (Jul 11, 2017)

Ok thanks for the quick replies. I have an lake people rs02 HPA so i can use it as source to that if i wouldent like the sound direct from mojo.

Been trying an idsd bl and it sounds really great but it have compability isues with my tv using optical so i cant keep it. It looses the sound for one second from time to time with hdmi sources connected to the tv. Anyway thinking of getting mojo instead then.


----------



## Mython

bluenight said:


> Been trying an idsd bl and it sounds really great but it have compability isues with my tv using optical so i cant keep it. It looses the sound for one second from time to time with hdmi sources connected to the tv. Anyway thinking of getting mojo instead then.



Not to dissuade you from trying Mojo, but I must ask you if you have tried using a higher quality optical cable, to see if that cures the drop-outs.


----------



## bluenight

Mython said:


> Not to dissuade you from trying Mojo, but I must ask you if you have tried using a higher quality optical cable, to see if that cures the drop-outs.


No i havent. But the optical cable works fine with my other dac connected to the tv. Also the built in apps on my tv like netflix and youtube dont have drop out isues with the idsd bl only the various sources connected with hdmi. I think there is some strange compability isue going on there. Not to willing to buy an another optical cable either.


----------



## Deftone

bluenight said:


> How well does this drive the hd 650?



Very well.


----------



## bluenight

Deftone said:


> Very well.


Il ask you the same then. Fullbodied enough and not thin sounding?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

bluenight said:


> Il ask you the same then. Fullbodied enough and not thin sounding?



The Mojo is quite full sounding to my ears. Drives the HD650 (I got a pair) damn well. 

Though, TBH, the Dragonfly Red can push the 650 adequately even out of a laptop.


----------



## Deftone

bluenight said:


> Il ask you the same then. Fullbodied enough and not thin sounding?



Well it depends on the listener, I prefer fast, tight bass with a good punch but not thin. I hate slow, thick and congested sounding equipment.


----------



## Cassadian

I've got a Chord Mojo and T1 2nd Gen incoming tomorrow.  Let's see how that pairing sounds.


----------



## canali (Jul 11, 2017)

Was


Cassadian said:


> I've got a Chord Mojo and T1 2nd Gen incoming tomorrow.  Let's see how that pairing sounds.



i am interested in these can...or the elear...or t1 gen 2 (but gen 2 is much harder to drive @  600 ohm isn't it?)


----------



## Cassadian

canali said:


> Was
> 
> 
> i am interested in these can...or the elear...or t1 gen 2 (but gen 2 is much harder to drive @  600 ohm isn't it?)



I've heard from the grapevine that the Mojo does a fine job of running them.  I guess the proof is in the pudding.  

And the second generation T1 is the same impedance as the first generation at 600 ohms.


----------



## supervisor

Cassadian said:


> I've got a Chord Mojo and T1 2nd Gen incoming tomorrow.  Let's see how that pairing sounds.



looking forward!


----------



## canali (Jul 11, 2017)

i was sooooo close to selling my mojo/ipod touch 6 ''dap''..but once i started a/b
against the dragonfly red, i just couldn't do it...no the sound diff is not day and night,
not black and white (if only it were like going from SD tv to HD tv...wouldn't that
make purchasing decisions so much easier, lol)..

.but anyway, in the end i found that the mojo was just more
dynamic, expressive...more separation (at least to my very NON golden ears)
..tighter bass slam...more dimensional even....again not black and white as
i think the DF red is a fab little rocketship (and i still use it on those days that
i don't want to  carry around a brick)
so i'm keeping my brick for now.

finally, sure i'd love to eventually move up to a lighter, slimmer real DAP, but the price points
to get a really distinct level of sound quality vs the mojo is, i think, 
a bit cost prohibitive.(I use tidal offline alot)


----------



## Deftone

canali said:


> i was sooooo close to selling my mojo/ipod touch 6 ''dap''..but once i started a/b
> against the dragonfly red, i just couldn't do it...no the sound diff is not day and night,
> not black and white (if only it were like going from SD tv to HD tv...wouldn't that
> make purchasing decisions so much easier, lol)..
> ...



From your posts seeing you go back and forth, I get the impression you do a lot of over thinking.


----------



## canali (Jul 11, 2017)

Deftone said:


> From your posts seeing you go back and forth, I get the impression you do a lot of over thinking.



lol...I'm busted!

i guess it's like that in any hobby...how long are we truly satisfied with whatever watch, audio piece, tv etc before the next 'latest and greatest catches
our fancy and makes us reconsider what we have.....lol


----------



## bluenight

Deftone said:


> Well it depends on the listener, I prefer fast, tight bass with a good punch but not thin. I hate slow, thick and congested sounding equipment.


I think thats my preference too. 



SomeGuyDude said:


> The Mojo is quite full sounding to my ears. Drives the HD650 (I got a pair) damn well.
> 
> Though, TBH, the Dragonfly Red can push the 650 adequately even out of a laptop.


 No more need to question the driving capability then with hd 650. Mojo is specified to handle up to 800 ohm so 300 ohm it would handle easy i guess. Quite a game changer this types of devices innit makeing desktop amps less usefull.


----------



## Slaphead

Cassadian said:


> I've got a Chord Mojo and T1 2nd Gen incoming tomorrow.  Let's see how that pairing sounds.



While I can't comment on the T1 Gen. 2, I've found that the Mojo pairs exceptionally well in general with Beyerdynamic HPs, and the Mojo with the DT1990 is, to my ears, a superb combination.


----------



## GreenBow

Please any help with Mojo and Steinberg Cubase.

Firstly I can not get Cubase to make any sound using the Chord driver. That's not so much an issue because I can use the Generic ASIO driver with Cubase.

However I am also getting quite a lot of pops and clicks. A lot really.

Does anyone have any suggestions please? I wish the Chord driver would work really I guess. I will look at it again myself and secondly see if there is a setting I can change to reduce clicks. There my be something for this, like latency or something.

I did read however that 75% of home studio users use the Chord Hugo. I suspect they do not suffer clicks. Or they put up with them, for the clarity of the Hugo in mixing. Anyway I am hoping that the Hugo is click free in Cubase. Also hoping if that Hugo is click free, that the Hugo2 is also click free. Rather than taking after the Mojo I mean, (as I don't know what's comparative).


----------



## bluenight (Jul 12, 2017)

How good is this when using as a dac feeding an amp? Whats the soundsignature? 
I got an fairly neutral amp.

Details will probebly be lost right compared to when connecting the headphones direct to mojo?


----------



## AndrewH13

bluenight said:


> How good is this when using as a dac feeding an amp? Whats the soundsignature?
> I got an fairly neutral amp.
> 
> Details will probebly be lost right compared to when connecting the headphones direct to mojo?



Slightly rolled off of neutral, touch warm, very natural sound. Your amp can only add a flavour to this.


----------



## Slim1970

Slaphead said:


> While I can't comment on the T1 Gen. 2, I've found that the Mojo pairs exceptionally well in general with Beyerdynamic HPs, and the Mojo with the DT1990 is, to my ears, a superb combination.


I just picked up the DT 1990's last Friday but I haven't had a chance to get much ear time with them. I'll take you up on your suggestion and try it with my Mojo. My initial listen with my iCan Pro was amazing. These cans are superbly detailed with outstanding clarity especially with the analytical pads on. I switched and put the balanced pads and I'm in love with the sound. They are still detailed but the highs are not as bright and the low end is deeper. The DT 1990's are great headphones!


----------



## kevindiu

Recently I modded my mojo, it sounds even better to my ears,


----------



## bluenight (Jul 12, 2017)

AndrewH13 said:


> Slightly rolled off of neutral, touch warm, very natural sound. Your amp can only add a flavour to this.


Sounds nice, thanks. 
How about the detail retrieval?


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 12, 2017)

GreenBow said:


> Please any help with Mojo and Steinberg Cubase.
> 
> Firstly I can not get Cubase to make any sound using the Chord driver. That's not so much an issue because I can use the Generic ASIO driver with Cubase.
> 
> ...



Need to add that clicks and pops are ore common when stopping and stating a lot. Not meaning at the start point or stop point, which click anyway. Just that when playing short parts consistently, playback is much more likely to suffer clicks. ... Whereas if I play a whole piece through in Cubase I experience far less clicks, and maybe only one.


----------



## turkayguner

GreenBow said:


> Need to add that clicks and pops are ore common when stopping and stating a lot. Not meaning at the start point or stop point, which click anyway. Just that when playing short parts consistently, playback is much more likely to suffer clicks. ... Whereas if I play a whole piece through in Cubase I experience far less clicks, and maybe only one.


Do you have the proper ASIO driver for Mojo?

If yes, you can try to increase buffer size in Cubase.

If no, it is all about drivers. You need to install the correct ASIO driver supplied by Chord.


----------



## Cassadian

I got jipped by Amazon.  They cancelled the order on my T1's at the last moment and they said they couldn't fulfill my order at the sale price because the deal had expired.  Man.  Looks like I won't be listening to this after all.  Otherwise I would've posted impressions today.  Well looks like I have the Mojo and no headphones to listen to.  LOL. *facepalm*


----------



## turkayguner

kevindiu said:


> Recently I modded my mojo, it sounds even better to my ears,


What did you gain with that mod?


----------



## kevindiu

turkayguner said:


> What did you gain with that mod?


Background hiss is less, better dynamic.


----------



## John Wellman

I've been trying to sift through the charging noise issues in this thread and was hoping someone could lay out a quick summary for me.  In other words, when do you start to worry about the charging noises?

Context:  I just bought a used Mojo with receipt from a local dealer dated 3-4 months old. 3 days without issues then all of a sudden today I've been having all manor of strange noises while charging. First a ticking every 10 seconds for 1-2 seconds while pulled into a 1A USB wall charger with about a 1 meter cable. I thought this might be down to a chord issue, so I swapped cords and the ticking seemed to subside.

About 1 hour later, stock cable plugged into a 1A iPhone wall charger: a long (minutes) whining sound starts coming out of the DAC like its full of hot bubbly air slowly escaping. I plugged the charger back into the computer rather than the wall charger and the whining started slowing over a minute or two until it was back to quiet.

Seems like the whine goes away when turned on. It seems to me like it will charge normally till it should be full then it won't turn off - it just whines and wheezes.

Chord support is telling me the noise is either i) normal or ii) related to a bad cable.  I'm using the one provided.  It isn't an issue all the time. 

What would the community recommend here?


----------



## joshnor713

Cassadian said:


> I got jipped by Amazon.  They cancelled the order on my T1's at the last moment and they said they couldn't fulfill my order at the sale price because the deal had expired.  Man.  Looks like I won't be listening to this after all.  Otherwise I would've posted impressions today.  Well looks like I have the Mojo and no headphones to listen to.  LOL. *facepalm*



Why did they cancel? That's aggravating.


----------



## Cassadian

joshnor713 said:


> Why did they cancel? That's aggravating.



They said there was an availability issue.  I was skeptical when my item hadn't shipped the night before it was expected.  I talked to customer service and they said there's nothing that they could do.  Now I have a Mojo powering 50 dollar headphones.  Hahahaha.


----------



## Slaphead

Cassadian said:


> They said there was an availability issue.  I was skeptical when my item hadn't shipped the night before it was expected.  I talked to customer service and they said there's nothing that they could do.  Now I have a Mojo powering 50 dollar headphones.  Hahahaha.



I don‘t know what price the T1 Gen. 2 was being offered to you for, but if the standard price is too high then you could console yourself with a pair of DT1990 Pros. They are very good with the Mojo.

Yeah I know, I‘m beginning to sound like a broken record here.


----------



## bluenight

mojo vs idsd bl: how close are they in sound quality? Been really liking idsd bl with hd 650 but cant keep it beacuse sound dropping isues with my tv which is my main usage area.


----------



## supervisor

Cassadian said:


> They said there was an availability issue.  I was skeptical when my item hadn't shipped the night before it was expected.  I talked to customer service and they said there's nothing that they could do.  Now I have a Mojo powering 50 dollar headphones.  Hahahaha.



get a Focal Elear


----------



## ATau

kevindiu said:


> Background hiss is less, better dynamic.



Lower noise floor would be awesome! Can you tell us more about your mod?


----------



## AndrewH13

Slaphead said:


> I don‘t know what price the T1 Gen. 2 was being offered to you for, but if the standard price is too high then you could console yourself with a pair of DT1990 Pros. They are very good with the Mojo.
> 
> Yeah I know, I‘m beginning to sound like a broken record here.



When Chord tour sent out the TT, they supplied Beyer T90s which sounded way above their price.


----------



## ceemsc

John Wellman said:


> ...
> What would the community recommend here?



If the noise leaks intrusively into the audio; unplug from the charge while listening and then recharge when finished.


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> Don't worry, I realise that you were not dissing Chord.
> I think that i have read two or three posts, mentioning issues with the driver for the Windows 10 update.
> Interestingly the issue gives the appearance that the root cause is not that the driver code does not work, but that the signature has not been registered.
> 
> Sorry, but I cannot remember anyone posting a solution.


I am suffering from this problem too.
Using HP Spectre 13 Windows 10 64-bit
If you find the solution, please share it. Thanks


----------



## LIVE_EVIL

BTW, does anyone get periodic clicks with Mojo.
When mine is plugged into Windows laptop i get ever so slight ticks every now and then. Actually annoying.


----------



## Deftone

bluenight said:


> mojo vs idsd bl: how close are they in sound quality? Been really liking idsd bl with hd 650 but cant keep it beacuse sound dropping isues with my tv which is my main usage area.



BL is not as good imo.


----------



## Deftone

LIVE_EVIL said:


> BTW, does anyone get periodic clicks with Mojo.
> When mine is plugged into Windows laptop i get ever so slight ticks every now and then. Actually annoying.



Sounds like a USB problem to me, what player are you using and do you have ASIO enabled?


----------



## joshnor713

Deftone said:


> BL is not as good imo.



I actually like the BL a little better than the Mojo, lol. I have both. IMO, Mojo is more musical but BL is more detailed. Using with SE846 and IE800 IEMs


----------



## Deftone

joshnor713 said:


> I actually like the BL a little better than the Mojo, lol. I have both. IMO, Mojo is more musical but BL is more detailed. Using with SE846 and IE800 IEMs



Its a smidgen brighter but not more detailed, Mojo has the better transients and timbre.


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> I am suffering from this problem too.
> Using HP Spectre 13 Windows 10 64-bit
> If you find the solution, please share it. Thanks


There was a post recently on the Hugo 2 thread, where the problem was that installing the new driver, caused Windows to reset the default sound settings, to output through speakers and not the dac. The solution was to reset the sound output setting, to the dac.


----------



## karmazynowy

LIVE_EVIL said:


> BTW, does anyone get periodic clicks with Mojo.
> When mine is plugged into Windows laptop i get ever so slight ticks every now and then. Actually annoying.



I have it too, when using mojo with youtube or tidal. With foobar (and ASIO) it is dead silent.


----------



## bluenight (Jul 13, 2017)

Deftone said:


> BL is not as good imo.





joshnor713 said:


> I actually like the BL a little better than the Mojo, lol. I have both. IMO, Mojo is more musical but BL is more detailed. Using with SE846 and IE800 IEMs





Deftone said:


> Its a smidgen brighter but not more detailed, Mojo has the better transients and timbre.


 Imo idsd bl did make my hd 650 sound very clear and detailed without being harsh, never heard voices that clear before. And the sound stage width was great. Bass digged deep to.


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> There was a post recently on the Hugo 2 thread, where the problem was that installing the new driver, caused Windows to reset the default sound settings, to output through speakers and not the dac. The solution was to reset the sound output setting, to the dac.


My problem is the famous warning triangle in the Device Management App advising Windows 10 is not able to check the digital signature of the driver and as a consequence, the Chord Audio is not shown in the list of available audio devices
Do you know how to fix this? Thanks


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> There was a post recently on the Hugo 2 thread, where the problem was that installing the new driver, caused Windows to reset the default sound settings, to output through speakers and not the dac. The solution was to reset the sound output setting, to the dac.


Do you know if I need to install both drivers, the generic Windows 10 and the Creators one? If so, in which order? Really I don't know what Creators refers to


----------



## captblaze

almarti said:


> Do you know if I need to install both drivers, the generic Windows 10 and the Creators one? If so, in which order? Really I don't know what Creators refers to



The Generic Windows Driver does not contain an ASIO driver. The mojo creators update is the latest driver published by chord that is needled for the creators update to windows 10 1(703 branch). you get that from chord. The generic driver should auto install. you need to do a manual install of the other (Mojo creators update)


----------



## LIVE_EVIL

karmazynowy said:


> I have it too, when using mojo with youtube or tidal. With foobar (and ASIO) it is dead silent.


Yes, same setting like yours. In tidal, youtube or any other system sounds. I think this is actually a rather serious flaw.


----------



## Deftone

captblaze said:


> The Generic Windows Driver does not contain an ASIO driver. The mojo creators update is the latest driver published by chord that is needled for the creators update to windows 10 1(703 branch). you get that from chord. The generic driver should auto install. you need to do a manual install of the other (Mojo creators update)



The creators driver version doesnt work with Mojo.


----------



## captblaze

Deftone said:


> The creators driver version doesnt work with Mojo.



When my Mojo arrives today I will test it out, but judging by the package for the drivers, it looks like an update and you install them over the original driver package


----------



## SomeGuyDude

LIVE_EVIL said:


> BTW, does anyone get periodic clicks with Mojo.
> When mine is plugged into Windows laptop i get ever so slight ticks every now and then. Actually annoying.



Does it sound like a very small static shot, and only in one ear?


----------



## Mython

Who's stopping by the Chord Electronics stand at CanJam London?

I can't speak for Chord, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if there'll be a Mojo-Poly or two, to audition.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Mython said:


> Who's stopping by the Chord Electronics stand at CanJam London?
> 
> I can't speak for Chord, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if there'll be a Mojo-Poly or two, to audition.



A what now?


----------



## LIVE_EVIL

SomeGuyDude said:


> Does it sound like a very small static shot, and only in one ear?


No, in both ears and it is of very short duration.


----------



## GreenBow

turkayguner said:


> Do you have the proper ASIO driver for Mojo?
> 
> If yes, you can try to increase buffer size in Cubase.
> 
> If no, it is all about drivers. You need to install the correct ASIO driver supplied by Chord.



Yeah I have the Chord driver installed because I use them for music enjoyment. However in Cubase I get no sound with the Chord driver. I tried a completely new project with the Chord driver to start with, added some audio, but no sound. The same on my older projects if I switch to Chord driver. It's not just me either, because someone in another thread was asking the same thing. 

I will look over the settings. There is ASIO guard or something which I should explore. It might well be the answer, but I think I already checked it. Anyway I'll check buffer, and anything else. I did google but nothing really comes up about Mojo and Cubase. Maybe I should just google Cubase clicks.


----------



## Deftone

Speaking of the new creators edition driver's, what's the benefit of it considering the old driver works fine on Windows 10 CE?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Deftone said:


> Speaking of the new creators edition driver's, what's the benefit of it considering the old driver works fine on Windows 10 CE?



None.


----------



## captblaze

well the old adage you cant go home again took one in the back side tonight. I was an early  Mojo adopter and at the end of last summer in my zeal for greener pastures sold my Mojo thinking another device would take its place. fast forward to this summer. I have been chasing my tail trying to fill the void that Mojo filled in my mobile audio arsenal. I'm not a one size fits all person and that is has become more evident as time goes by. I have an awesome desktop setup and a few very good DAPs, but was missing a device that would allow me to connect my phone, tablet and laptop and be able to have a listening experience beyond what Apple or Microsoft offered. That's when it occurred to me that I never should have sold Mojo. So, when I had an opportunity to get one recently I jumped at it. I now have come full circle and feel I have a good enough balance of audio gear to allow me to vary what I grab based on the situation I find myself in at the time. so for me it is lesson learned and yes... you can go home again.

@Deftone - I installed the original driver package for Mojo and it functions as expected and then installed the CU driver over top with no issues. I don't notice any change in sound quality, but perhaps there is something that was needed to play nice with the new way the O/S deals with audio.


----------



## almarti

Deftone said:


> The creators driver version doesnt work with Mojo.


So, how have you got Mojo working with Windows 10 Home updated to last version (64-bit)? Thanks


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Just use the Chord driver. I'm fully updated and it works. 

Also, definitely bummed that the button-side output is so messed up. Not because it matters in the abstract (I can just use the other one), but because it's just something that doesn't work right.


----------



## George Chronis

RPB65 said:


> For those of us trying the new iOS Betas on our iPhones, my latest experience is below.
> iPhone 6S+, Mojo with accessory pack, SW24, Encore U IEM.
> 
> iOS 10.3 Beta 3 has now changed to hopefully ensure that any lightning cable "should work as intended".
> ...



I'm sorry to bring this back from the dead, but has anyone with a Lavricable been able to make it work with iOS and Mojo recently (10.3.2 iPhone 7)? I've been searching all over and the last threads I can find are from January.


----------



## 435279

I'm happy to report, a bit of solder reflow work on my Mojo's RHS headphone socket to PCB connections has fixed the audio drop-outs I was experiencing. I can share my audio again. Yay.


----------



## almarti

SomeGuyDude said:


> Just use the Chord driver. I'm fully updated and it works.
> 
> Also, definitely bummed that the button-side output is so messed up. Not because it matters in the abstract (I can just use the other one), but because it's just something that doesn't work right.


Yesterday night I got, I had to restart my Windows 10 laptop in special startup mode to disable Windows to work only with checked digital certificates drives and now all is OK.


----------



## loghead

Hello, I just got the mojo and I need some help.

My goal is to connect the mojo to my Galaxy s7 edge in order to listen to Tidal streaming. Is this not possible? Is there a work around?

When I connect the OTG cable I bought, the power button lights up blue. But when I start playing the file in tidal, theres no sound.

Do I need a 3rd party app? Is there anyway to listen in offline mode?

I assumed mojo would play nicely with my s7 edge based on reviews I read but it seems my targeted use (Tidal) may be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## karmazynowy

It should work. Show us your otg cable.


----------



## jonmbarlow

loghead said:


> Hello, I just got the mojo and I need some help.
> 
> My goal is to connect the mojo to my Galaxy s7 edge in order to listen to Tidal streaming. Is this not possible? Is there a work around?
> 
> ...


You need to use UAPP which has Tidal integrated.


----------



## loghead

karmazynowy said:


> It should work. Show us your otg cable.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L99TGKU/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1



jonmbarlow said:


> You need to use UAPP which has Tidal integrated.



I see... as far as offline mode in tidal, are we android users SOL even if we use UAPP?


----------



## DBaldock9

loghead said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01L99TGKU/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> I see... as far as offline mode in tidal, are we android users SOL even if we use UAPP?




I believe I've read that the Tidal app encrypts the offline files, so you do have to use the Tidal app to play them, _and only on the device that downloaded the files_.

There's a whole thread about Tidal, here - https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/tidal-lossless-streaming.733233/


----------



## webzeb

Hello,

On the first page, it can be read in several quoted posts that the output stage would not pair very well with "low" impedances.
For exemple, that distorsios increases with impedances below 33 ohms

As I am looking for a portable audio source for IEM, is is OK to pair the Mojo with IEM chose impedance is quite low ?
Following members recommandations, I was considering Alclair reference (20ohms), Custom Arts FIBAE 2 (only 7ohms, but almost constant no matter the frequency), Shure SE846 (26ohms), etc.

Thank you!

Fred


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 16, 2017)

webzeb said:


> Hello,
> 
> On the first page, it can be read in several quoted posts that the output stage would not pair very well with "low" impedances.
> For exemple, that distorsios increases with impedances below 33 ohms
> ...



I think you misunderstood the effect of low impedance IEMs with the Mojo. There aren't added distortions, but the frequency response is slightly altered with very low impedance IEMs.

My JH Angie, which are 17 Ohms, are fine.

By the way, the Shure SE846 is 9 Ohms impedance, not 26 Ohms.


----------



## majo123

Hi I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but what is the best software for playback of hires files on a Windows 10 pc


----------



## captblaze

I've been using music bee. lots of options and ways to customize the UI, plus no issues with hi res playback (don't know about DSD I don't have a DSD capable DAC)


----------



## webzeb

x RELIC x said:


> I think you misunderstood the effect of low impedance IEMs with the Mojo. There aren't added distortions, but the frequency response is slightly altered with very low impedance IEMs.
> 
> My JH Angie, which are 17 Ohms, are fine.
> 
> By the way, the Shure SE846 is 8 Ohms impedance, not 26 Ohms.


Thank you for your reply.

Is this related to the voltage divider that output impedance of the Mojo forms with the (very frequency dependent) IEM impedance or is there something else happening?

Regarding distorsion, I was refering to a post of rob watts saying:
_Reducing the output load only starts to increase distortion with 33 ohms - at this level it is _*very*_ much lower than other headphone amps._
But I may have misunderstood if it actually applies  the Mojo and in which scale.


----------



## psikey

webzeb said:


> Hello,
> 
> On the first page, it can be read in several quoted posts that the output stage would not pair very well with "low" impedances.
> For exemple, that distorsios increases with impedances below 33 ohms
> ...



SE846 is 9 Ohm and sound fantastic with my Mojo. That's all I use actually, Mojo & SE846's with Samsung phone as source.


----------



## Deftone

What are you guys using to clean Mojo?


----------



## loghead (Jul 16, 2017)

DBaldock9 said:


> I believe I've read that the Tidal app encrypts the offline files, so you do have to use the Tidal app to play them, _and only on the device that downloaded the files_.
> 
> There's a whole thread about Tidal, here - https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/tidal-lossless-streaming.733233/



I posted in the thread but it is pretty dead. No posts other than mine in over a week.

I did some experimenting and I'm really confused with what works and what doesn't with the Mojo in my setup.  Galaxy S7 Edge (Tidal HiFi) > Mojo > Shure SE 846

I downloaded UAPP and began playing music through the Tidal integration without issues.  Then, I switched over to youtube to look up some information about my phone settings and to my surprise, youtube was streaming audio through the Mojo.  I then pulled up the Tidal app and was able to play my offline music through the Mojo!  I figured that UAPP solved all my issues and that just having it downloaded would allow the functionality I was looking for across other apps.   

During playback of Youtube and Tidal streaming files, the power indicator on the Mojo was blue.  When I switched back over to UAPP, the sample indicator on the power button was Red.

I took a break from my listening session quite pleased that everything was in order on my new portable rig.  I booted back up just now, and the Mojo went back to ignoring all incoming audio from Tidal or other apps.  I have to access UAPP to play any music through the Mojo and I don't see what happened between my earlier listening session and now.  I'm at a complete loss.  There is no reason I can surmise that the functionality suddenly changed.  I didn't change any settings.

Mojo vets, please help!!!


----------



## maxh22

loghead said:


> I posted in the thread but it is pretty dead. No posts other than mine in over a week.
> 
> I did some experimenting and I'm really confused with what works and what doesn't with the Mojo in my setup.  Galaxy S7 Edge (Tidal HiFi) > Mojo > Shure SE 846
> 
> ...



Some other people had the exact same problem you are experiencing (myself included). The problem lies with how UAPP works; if you set it as the default device, every time you plug Mojo in, UAPP will boot up and take control of Mojo, not allowing other apps like Youtube and Tidal to send data to it. 

Basically, all you have to do is fully close the program and data will then run through Mojo once again (UAPP runs in the background so make sure to 'x' it out, it will still run behind the scenes even if you clear all your programs).


----------



## loghead

maxh22 said:


> Some other people had the exact same problem you are experiencing (myself included). The problem lies with how UAPP works; if you set it as the default device, every time you plug Mojo in, UAPP will boot up and take control of Mojo, not allowing other apps like Youtube and Tidal to send data to it.
> 
> Basically, all you have to do is fully close the program and data will then run through Mojo once again (UAPP runs in the background so make sure to 'x' it out, it will still run behind the scenes even if you clear all your programs).



Hmmm, I closed out of UAPP and the power indicator remains off on the Mojo if I start playing anything through Tidal or elsewhere. Playing the audio does not result in the Mojo being initialized.  The only time I get a response from the mojo is when I connect to UAPP and play a track (red indicator light comes on).

When I turn the Mojo on, UAPP automatically initializes.

I know for a fact that earlier I was playing all audio through the Mojo, with Youtube and Tidal being the two that I tried.  It was like some elusive mode/hack because now I cannot restore that functionality.


----------



## psikey (Jul 16, 2017)

Some times UAPP/Android does not release audio control back unless you power off the Mojo or disconnect the USB.

Then if you've set UAPP to default it will always take over once Mojo detected.
 You need to go into App Manager and clear UAPP as audio default. Always select once only at popup each time to choose between UAPP or cancel to keep Android control of audio (this is how it works on S7/S8 anyway).


----------



## loghead (Jul 16, 2017)

psikey said:


> Some times UAPP/Android does not release audio control back unless you power off the Mojo or disconnect the USB.
> 
> Then if you've set UAPP to default it will always take over once Mojo detected.
> You need to go into App Manager and clear UAPP as audio default. Always select once only at popup each time to choose between UAPP or cancel to keep Android control of audio (this is how it works on S7/S8 anyway).



Thanks, before seeing this advice I was digging in this thread back to the beginning of May (following the bread crumbs of info i found searching keywords)... some people suggested just deleting UAPP and that worked.

My question is, why did I need UAPP in the first place? Was that a pre-requisite to allow my Galaxy S7 to play with a USB dac (ie, installing of certain drivers)?  And if so, why does it still play nicely now that I uninstalled UAPP?


----------



## supervisor

loghead said:


> Thanks, before seeing this advice I was digging in this thread back to the beginning of May (following the bread crumbs of info i found searching keywords)... some people suggested just deleting UAPP and that worked.
> 
> My question is, why did I need UAPP in the first place? Was that a pre-requisite to allow my Galaxy S7 to play with a USB dac (ie, installing of certain drivers)?  And if so, why does it still play nicely now that I uninstalled UAPP?



not an Android user but I think you need UAPP because Android will upscale Tidal 44.1/16 streams and offline files to 48/16 and there’s nothing you can do it about it. not bitperfect.


----------



## fordski

loghead said:


> Thanks, before seeing this advice I was digging in this thread back to the beginning of May (following the bread crumbs of info i found searching keywords)... some people suggested just deleting UAPP and that worked.
> 
> My question is, why did I need UAPP in the first place? Was that a pre-requisite to allow my Galaxy S7 to play with a USB dac (ie, installing of certain drivers)?  And if so, why does it still play nicely now that I uninstalled UAPP?



UAPP is useful if you want bit perfect playback through USB for tidal and your locally stored music. As others have mentioned it’s important if you want to play directly to USB from other Apps (ie Tidal offline) you must make sure UAPP isn’t running as it will take control of your USB output. Do not allow UAPP to become the default player when USB is plugged in or it will take over the USB output every time you plug it in.


----------



## karloil

Deftone said:


> What are you guys using to clean Mojo?



Lint free rag with alcohol - i put a bit of alcohol on the rag, let it air a bit. When i see that it's just damp and have evaporated by such, then i use it to wipe the Mojo.


----------



## psikey (Jul 17, 2017)

loghead said:


> Thanks, before seeing this advice I was digging in this thread back to the beginning of May (following the bread crumbs of info i found searching keywords)... some people suggested just deleting UAPP and that worked.
> 
> My question is, why did I need UAPP in the first place? Was that a pre-requisite to allow my Galaxy S7 to play with a USB dac (ie, installing of certain drivers)?  And if so, why does it still play nicely now that I uninstalled UAPP?



Only if you want bit perfect and correct frequency Playback otherwise Android sends all out scalled to 192/48 24bit I think.


----------



## Rob Watts

webzeb said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Is this related to the voltage divider that output impedance of the Mojo forms with the (very frequency dependent) IEM impedance or is there something else happening?
> 
> ...



I have not covered this before, but it's fairly simple (well ok maybe not so simple). The output stage is the same as Hugo in that it uses the same discrete transistors. Now the output stage must be short circuit proof, and this is done normally by adding a current limit. The problem with current limits is that they start to function even with moderate OP stage currents, as the limiter starts to apply the brakes. And you can easily measure and hear this effect.

So to overcome this I use a series resistor instead. So when the OP stage is shorted, it will now see the series resistor, and it is safe. But you can't simply connect a series resistor to an amp OP stage; it will add to the output impedance, and it will mess up the damping of the headphone, giving you a soft bass. Also, adding a resistor in the signal path will directly degrade transparency. So what happens is the feedback is taken _after_ this resistor; so the single feedback loop eliminates the consequences of the resistor being in place. But it means at RF frequencies, when the global feedback is not providing any effect, the resistor is functioning, and its there when the OP is shorted, so the OP stage is still safe. Because the resistor is present at RF, I also add a capacitor to ground, and this gives me another RF filter.

Now conventional DAC's have very complex out of band and RF filters, because DAC's create huge amounts of noise which must be filtered out (if you don't you get more noise floor modulation, and then things sound hard and bright). But adding these filters degrade transparency, simply because you have a lot more passive components in the signal path. Now with pulse array, I run the noise shapers at 104 MHz; and this means that the OP noise is much lower than conventional - but it still needs to be filtered out. So the adding of the OP resistor and the capacitor gives me another RF filter, and I get it for free, as there is no price to pay for it in terms of transparency, as the filter is inside the DAC's global feedback loop.

So this resistor and cap is very valuable arrangement; I get an RF filter with no cost in transparency; I get a an OP stage that is safe under shorts but does not require a limiter which would add distortion. But getting back to Mojo - why does adding a low impedance load subtly change the frequency response at 20 kHz? Its because I wanted to use the same OP stage as Hugo; but the transistors I use are way too big physically for Mojo, so I use the same transistors but packaged in a tiny package. But these have less power dissipation, and that forces me to use a safety resistor that is three times larger in value; and the larger value gives a bigger change in frequency response with low impedance loads. But we are talking about frankly trivial changes; at 33 ohms it is only -0.1dB down at 15 kHz; with 16 ohms it is -0.3 dB at 15 kHz.

But in terms of distortion, because there is not a current limit used for shorting, the current delivery is extremely linear and is the same as Hugo. With IEM's the impedance is low, but the actual voltage is trivial, and you certainly won't be able to measure or hear any distortion with such low voltages.

I hope this gives you a flavor of the complexities involved in designing Mojo's output stage; successful design for optimum sound quality is actually very complex, often involving competing pressures. 

Rob


----------



## webzeb

Rob Watts said:


> I have not covered this before, but it's fairly simple (well ok maybe not so simple). The output stage is the same as Hugo in that it uses the same discrete transistors. Now the output stage must be short circuit proof, and this is done normally by adding a current limit. The problem with current limits is that they start to function even with moderate OP stage currents, as the limiter starts to apply the brakes. And you can easily measure and hear this effect.
> 
> So to overcome this I use a series resistor instead. So when the OP stage is shorted, it will now see the series resistor, and it is safe. But you can't simply connect a series resistor to an amp OP stage; it will add to the output impedance, and it will mess up the damping of the headphone, giving you a soft bass. Also, adding a resistor in the signal path will directly degrade transparency. So what happens is the feedback is taken _after_ this resistor; so the single feedback loop eliminates the consequences of the resistor being in place. But it means at RF frequencies, when the global feedback is not providing any effect, the resistor is functioning, and its there when the OP is shorted, so the OP stage is still safe. Because the resistor is present at RF, I also add a capacitor to ground, and this gives me another RF filter.
> 
> ...


Rob,

Manu thanks!


----------



## Arghavan

I know it's probably answered before but I can't find it.
How can I play DSD/DSF files with foobar through chord mojo? I've installed the DSD Decoder component and output preference is set to WASAPI event/push. But I can't play dsd files (mp3, flac works fine). Also JRiver Media Center has no problem.
What do I need to change?


----------



## miketlse

Arghavan said:


> I know it's probably answered before but I can't find it.
> How can I play DSD/DSF files with foobar through chord mojo? I've installed the DSD Decoder component and output preference is set to WASAPI event/push. But I can't play dsd files (mp3, flac works fine). Also JRiver Media Center has no problem.
> What do I need to change?


Mojo does not play native DSD, it plays DOP (DSD over PCM) instead.
Seriously RBCD sounds excellent, so why worry about DSD?


----------



## majo123

Thanks for that, it seems ok im just trying it right now.


----------



## majo123

captblaze said:


> I've been using music bee. lots of options and ways to customize the UI, plus no issues with hi res playback (don't know about DSD I don't have a DSD capable DAC)



Thanks I'm trying it right now.


----------



## c malc

LIVE_EVIL said:


> Guys, i have a stupid question. I bought mojo and when i am using it I end up hearing distortion when going above certain physical headphones volume. I assume that this is headphones clipping or i am wrong and i am driving mojo too hard. i use mojo with AKG K240DF ( i assume DF should be capable of withstanding lots and lots of power, ER4S and HD600.
> So are headphones or mojo at fault?



Most likely your headphones clipping, but interestingly, above a certain volume (it varies depending on individuals) the tiny bones that transmit sound in your ears create their own distortion. 
(tldr: your ears can clip)


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 18, 2017)

Please properly quote me or I may not see your reply!

I recently got my second Mojo. I had bought the 2Qute for $1,300, but I'm back to the Mojo. One reason is because I want to keep costs down for the time being. I more or less only use speakers now. (I think my speakers are better than any headphone I've heard.) I'm even more impressed with the Mojo's performance with speakers (using it as a DAC / digital preamp) than with headphones.

I'd say the Mojo is not as accurate as the 2Qute, but it has a unique magical sound. I do think it beats the non-Chord DACs I've owned, including the Schiit Modi Multibit and iFi micro iDSD.

Anyway, this is a used unit that is a little older than the new one I got earlier this year. It came with an aftermarket USB A to dual micro USB cable, which lets you do charging and playback at the same time. However, this Mojo overheats and shuts off when I do that, even when it's placed upright. (It works fine if I do charging and playback separately.)

Can anyone recommend something to charge it at the same time as playback without it overheating? I'd prefer one of those devices that plug into the wall, to have it separate from my computer.


----------



## c malc

Music Alchemist said:


> Please properly quote me or I may not see your reply!
> 
> I recently got my second Mojo. I had bought the 2Qute for $1,300, but I'm back to the Mojo. One reason is because I want to keep costs down for the time being. I more or less only use speakers now. (I think my speakers are better than any headphone I've heard.) I'm even more impressed with the Mojo's performance with speakers (using it as a DAC / digital preamp) than with headphones.
> 
> ...



Try an older phone charger with a low enough output maximum to force a cooler trickle charge; maybe  a 750mA or or even 500mA.  Could be wrong but I think despite modern 5V chargers being 2.1A the Mojo only takes 1A max.


----------



## Music Alchemist

c malc said:


> Try an older phone charger with a low enough output maximum to force a cooler trickle charge; maybe  a 750mA or or even 500mA.  Could be wrong but I think despite modern 5V chargers being 2.1A the Mojo only takes 1A max.



Thanks for the info. I'm looking for a link to the exact thing to buy, without any guesswork.


----------



## c malc

Music Alchemist said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm looking for a link to the exact thing to buy, without any guesswork.


Ask anyone over 40.  They'll have a drawer full of weak chargers and will give you one.  They can't do any harm if 5V micro USB.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 18, 2017)

c malc said:


> Could be wrong but I think despite modern 5V chargers being 2.1A the Mojo only takes 1A max.



https://chordelectronics.co.uk/supp...ct-battery-mojo-hugo-hugo-tt/usb-charger-buy/



> All our USB charged devices require a minimum of 5v 1amp to charge the internal battery. However, we recommend purchasing a 2amp charger because, although some may be listed with an output power of 1amp, they may in fact be delivering less than this.
> 
> There is not a problem with purchasing a charger that can deliver more than 2amps of current with our USB charged devices as the internal charger circuit is protected against this. Please note, that for optimal performance we recommend using a USB to Micro USB cable no longer than 1.5m for play and charging.





c malc said:


> Ask anyone over 40.  They'll have a drawer full of weak chargers and will give you one.  They can't do any harm if 5V micro USB.



I don't have friends that old. XD

This one looks promising: https://www.moon-audio.com/tronsmart-usb-charger.html

But I guess I'll get a cheaper one that's 5V 2A, such as this one: https://www.amazon.com/Charger-Adapter-PumpkinX-RadiumX-Raspberry/dp/B00XDI1FRI


----------



## c malc

Music Alchemist said:


> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/supp...ct-battery-mojo-hugo-hugo-tt/usb-charger-buy/
> 
> That's worded as if sub 1A charger won't work at all, but I'm sure it will, though not charging fast enough for continuous operation i.e. less charge than current being used. Given the battery capacity this wouldn't be a problem as long as 12 hr+ continuous use isn't expected.
> 
> ...





Music Alchemist said:


> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/supp...ct-battery-mojo-hugo-hugo-tt/usb-charger-buy/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## c malc

I've found Belkin and especially Aukey recommendable.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Just bought *this* 5V 2A charger that plugs into the wall and has a permanent micro USB cable. Just six bucks. I'll be really bummed out if the Mojo still overheats.


----------



## Deftone

Music Alchemist said:


> Just bought *this* 5V 2A charger that plugs into the wall and has a permanent micro USB cable. Just six bucks. I'll be really bummed out if the Mojo still overheats.



Overheating even if charger is plugged in after full charge?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Deftone said:


> Overheating even if charger is plugged in after full charge?



I haven't tried that; just charging and playback at the same time when it's not fully charged.


----------



## Deftone

Music Alchemist said:


> I haven't tried that; just charging and playback at the same time when it's not fully charged.



You need to let it do a full charge, leave your power cable plugged in permanently from there on. If you do it this way it will stay warm and should never go hot or overheat.


----------



## Slaphead

c malc said:


> Try an older phone charger with a low enough output maximum to force a cooler trickle charge; *maybe  a 750mA or or even 500mA*.  Could be wrong but I think despite modern 5V chargers being 2.1A the Mojo only takes 1A max.



The problem here is that the Mojo may reject charging from these, displaying the flashing white (I think) light. A lot of people way back in this thread experienced charging issues from their 1A (5W) phone chargers, which turned out to be not quite 1A. The problem was solved by going to a 2A (10W) charger.



Music Alchemist said:


> Anyway, this is a used unit that is a little older than the new one I got earlier this year. It came with an aftermarket USB A to dual micro USB cable, which lets you do charging and playback at the same time. However, this Mojo overheats and shuts off when I do that, even when it's placed upright. (It works fine if I do charging and playback separately.)



Try charging the Mojo fully before using it and then leave the charging cable connected while in use. As the battery will be fully, or near fully, charged there'll be less current draw into the charging circuitry and therefore less heat being generated.

I use my Mojo like this all the time and have had no cutouts, and the Mojo itself merely gets warm to the touch.


----------



## venton

Also be wary of cheap unbranded usb chargers claiming to be 2A. They often aren't. Best buy a recognised brand to be sure.


----------



## 435279

Use a power bank to charge, I've done that from the start with mine. Your Mojo will thank you for giving it a much cleaner 5v supply.


----------



## Arghavan

miketlse said:


> Mojo does not play native DSD, it plays DOP (DSD over PCM) instead.
> Seriously RBCD sounds excellent, so why worry about DSD?


Sorry I'm a beginner here and I don't know what RBCD is!
I have a bunch of DSF files that plays fine through DoP mode of JRiver Media Center but I want to use foobar2000. I don't really believe in playing DSDs natively, Can I use my mojo in DoP mode with foobar? right now DSD/DSF files won't show up in library.


----------



## x RELIC x

Arghavan said:


> Sorry I'm a beginner here and I don't know what RBCD is!
> I have a bunch of DSF files that plays fine through DoP mode of JRiver Media Center but I want to use foobar2000. I don't really believe in playing DSDs natively, Can I use my mojo in DoP mode with foobar? right now DSD/DSF files won't show up in library.



Yes, Mojo plays DSD over PCM (DoP). DSD over PCM is still DSD but wrapped in PCM for driverless transmition over USB (but can also be used for coaxial and optical transmition). The DAC sees the DoP format and extracts the DSD data exactly as it was before it was transmitted from the source.

RBCD stands for Red Book CD, the CD standard.


----------



## Arghavan (Jul 19, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> Yes, Mojo plays DSD over PCM (DoP). DSD over PCM is still DSD but wrapped in PCM for driverless transmition over USB (but can also be used for coaxial and optical transmition). The DAC sees the DoP format and extracts the DSD data exactly as it was before it was transmitted from the source.
> 
> RBCD stands for Red Book CD, the CD standard.


The problem is I downloaded and installed "Windows 10 Creators Update" driver from Chord's website and there is no ASIO Chord option in foobar's settings.
*EDIT:* I figured you should install the windows 7 driver first and the windows 10 driver to get the ASIO driver.


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> So, how have you got Mojo working with Windows 10 Home updated to last version (64-bit)? Thanks


Deftone posted this, which may be worth trying 
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...official-thread.831345/page-402#post-13608421


----------



## triodesteve

10.3.3 installed and still no Mojo love from apple. I'm using the original CCK and it does not work. Very bummed. Can anyone with the newer larger CCK confirm 
that 10.3.3 works with it and Mojo?


----------



## NaiveSound

What Is a decent Dap that has Tidal and sounds good even when not paired with mojo?


----------



## tomwoo

Another Android-based DAP v.s. Mojo question. 
I used FiiO X7 for Tidal, sounds decent to me. Even better with Mojo of course.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 19, 2017)

Deftone said:


> You need to let it do a full charge, leave your power cable plugged in permanently from there on. If you do it this way it will stay warm and should never go hot or overheat.





Slaphead said:


> Try charging the Mojo fully before using it and then leave the charging cable connected while in use. As the battery will be fully, or near fully, charged there'll be less current draw into the charging circuitry and therefore less heat being generated.
> 
> I use my Mojo like this all the time and have had no cutouts, and the Mojo itself merely gets warm to the touch.



Thanks, guys! It worked. I've been using it for hours today (trickle-charging + playback) with no problems. It still gets warm, of course. I put it up on its side in case that might help.

(See update post below.)



SteveOliver said:


> Use a power bank to charge, I've done that from the start with mine. Your Mojo will thank you for giving it a much cleaner 5v supply.



How so?

I don't hear a difference between charging and not charging during playback. (I tested this by unplugging/replugging it while various music was playing.)

Or perhaps you meant the longevity of the Mojo's internal battery?


----------



## Deftone

I also hear no audible changes from on charge or off charge.


----------



## 474194

Ignoring the CCK connection and iOS software issues, is it the consensus that the CCK is considered a weak link SQ-wise?  I've read one person's opinion that this is the case.

Considering Poly vs Hugo₂ for portable.  It doesn't make much sense to go Hugo₂ + TOTL USB cable + Apple Watch if the CCK may hold it back some.  Poly makes more sense not that it's wireless, but it eliminates the CCK for iDevices.


----------



## theveterans

Hugo2 has Bluetooth input which makes the USB cable moot.


----------



## 474194 (Jul 19, 2017)

Doesn't Bluetooth downsample?  Not enough sample data SQ-wise.

SQ is being sacrificed in some way with Bluetooth and/or CCK?  That's what I'm trying to avoid for next purchase.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Ack! Spoke too soon. It finally shut off. Can't handle the heat. Hopefully that charger I ordered will do the trick...

Also, I find the "Hugo2" stylizing that people do confusing, because on the official page, it clearly says "Hugo 2" with a space in there.


----------



## supervisor

triodesteve said:


> 10.3.3 installed and still no Mojo love from apple. I'm using the original CCK and it does not work. Very bummed. Can anyone with the newer larger CCK confirm
> that 10.3.3 works with it and Mojo?



it’s likely your cable then. do you have a spare?


----------



## Deftone

Had my mojo since November 2015 I think?

Anyway, the power ball is still matte but the most used balls (volume) is glossy clear.

Here's a picture of my smooth balls


----------



## theveterans

AC-12 said:


> Doesn't Bluetooth downsample?  Not enough sample data SQ-wise.
> 
> SQ is being sacrificed in some way with Bluetooth and/or CCK?  That's what I'm trying to avoid for next purchase.



IMO, if you want the no compression whatsoever you can get the Poly with WiFi streaming or even a cheapo Chromecast Audio to do the same thing as the Poly. For me, DAC makes a much more effect in sound than a no compression streaming from WiFi. To me, Hugo 2 through Bluetooth is superior than MojoPoly through WiFi streaming.


----------



## buke9

triodesteve said:


> 10.3.3 installed and still no Mojo love from apple. I'm using the original CCK and it does not work. Very bummed. Can anyone with the newer larger CCK confirm
> that 10.3.3 works with it and Mojo?


 Same here was told the 10.3.3 beta worked but the final release doesn't work for me either.


----------



## 474194

theveterans said:


> IMO, if you want the no compression whatsoever you can get the Poly with WiFi streaming or even a cheapo Chromecast Audio to do the same thing as the Poly. For me, DAC makes a much more effect in sound than a no compression streaming from WiFi. To me, Hugo 2 through Bluetooth is superior than MojoPoly through WiFi streaming.



Cheers for sharing your thought process.  When on the go, your not in a perfect controlled environment so it's difficult to have perfect anything SQ-wise.  So the Bluetooth solution may work.  I already devoted the Mojo to the gaming PC because the sound card gave out.  

Thanks, this will help as I need a replacement since I'm out a Mojo.  Can you confirm if the Youtube and/or VLC Video app can be played via Bluetooth on the Hugo₂?  I'm half music half videos on the go.


----------



## x RELIC x

buke9 said:


> Same here was told the 10.3.3 beta worked but the final release doesn't work for me either.



Maybe the last thing Apple implemented before final release was the dropouts.


----------



## triodesteve

supervisor said:


> it’s likely your cable then. do you have a spare?



It works for a few minutes and then stops. Its not a short in the cable....the cable isn't moving. The cable was fine before upgrading to 
10.3.1 or whenever the software issues arose.


----------



## 435279

Music Alchemist said:


> Thanks, guys! It worked. I've been using it for hours today (trickle-charging + playback) with no problems. It still gets warm, of course. I put it up on its side in case that might help.
> 
> (See update post below.)
> 
> ...



Basically yes, for me its more about longer battery life and less noisy charging, my Mojo has that annoying noise when charging from all the mains chargers I've tried.


----------



## 474194

theveterans said:


> Hugo2 has Bluetooth input which makes the USB cable moot.



Unfortunately, I don't have aptX so Bluetooth is a no go.  But Hugo₂ is the way to go so will order one.  Will just adapt again with the CCK and hope2go.  

Mojo will always stay as it's so versatile.  Only con is no auto-shutoff.

There is an impression at the below link with and without aptX:

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...official-thread.831345/page-389#post-13601477


----------



## psikey

NaiveSound said:


> What Is a decent Dap that has Tidal and sounds good even when not paired with mojo?


Fiio X5III


----------



## xeroian

supervisor said:


> it’s likely your cable then. do you have a spare?



I ran all six 10.3.3 betas on my iPhone 6s+ without a single drop out but am now reluctant to install 10.3.3 final. 

Can anyone here confirm that 10.3.3 has solved their CCK dropouts and which iDevice and CCK they are using. 

Thanks


----------



## majo123

Well i just bought a mojo last week , I never realy considered it even with the overwhelming majority vote, previous daps fiio x3, x5, and still own fiiox7 and opus1 but i have to say I love the mojo  (sorry still love my opus1 though) if i had any gripe it would be lack of instructions, chord seriously need to do better in that front , it took me a while to get foobar to play all my different formats , I have to admit I have always used daps as a standalone and never as desktop dac so a bit of a learning curve for me.
Im still trying to find a decent software that is more user friendly than foobar so any suggestions would be great, I have tried music bee which is nice and user friendly but i don't think is able to play dsd.


----------



## psikey

I use JRiver Media Centre on Windows PC


----------



## majo123

Thanks  j river seems to be struggling with some of the files...but not with foobar il keep experimenting with j river.


----------



## Rutti

Hi, 
I just bought the Chord Mojo and I've connected that to my macbook pro. For some reason the power button is always red. Even if I play flac quality (downloaded songs), or if I play songs through master in tidal? Am I doing something wrong? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## supervisor

FLAC from Tidal is RBCD 44/16 and the color for that resolution is red. so that's correct.

Master MQA through Tidal app should get your colors to change to green though. are you using USB? make sure your settings look like this:


----------



## Rutti

supervisor said:


> FLAC from Tidal is RBCD 44/16 and the color for that resolution is red. so that's correct.
> 
> Master MQA through Tidal app should get your colors to change to green though. are you using USB? make sure your settings look like this:



Thank you, it still didn't work though. I've also tried playing FLAC files in Vox. But the color still didn't change..

I just plugged in the chord mojo into my macbook pro and I changed the output to the mojo. Should I do something more?


----------



## supervisor (Jul 20, 2017)

FLAC files can come in many different resolution flavors. what resolution are the files you are trying to play? if 44/16, red is totally fine.

did you choose Mojo in Tidal settings? or "System Default"/'"Built-in Output"?

H2 picture below but should be same result from Mojo


----------



## Rutti

supervisor said:


> FLAC files can come in many different resolution flavors. what resolution are the files you are trying to play? if 44/16, red is totally fine.
> 
> did you choose Mojo in Tidal settings? or "System Default"/'"Built-in Output"?



I have the Mojo selected in tidal. Which makes it so all the other sounds played from the computer gets passed through my speakers.. 
You were correct about the flac file. How do I get all sound to play through the mojo and not only tidal?


----------



## supervisor

OK, turn off exclusive mode


----------



## Rutti

Could you link me a song from tidal that should make the mojo turn "green"? Thank you for your help by the way.


----------



## supervisor

Rutti said:


> Could you link me a song from tidal that should make the mojo turn "green"? Thank you for your help by the way.



https://tidal.com/album/75206892


----------



## Rutti

Thank you! So I think I've figured out the "problem", the songs where probably always playing in the correct sample rate but it didn't change on the mojo until I used it in exclusive mode. So I guess the Mojo will be red all the time even if you play higher samples. I wasn't playing any other audio while I was using Tidal. But I guess the Mojo thinks there is other audio playing?


----------



## triodesteve

xeroian said:


> I ran all six 10.3.3 betas on my iPhone 6s+ without a single drop out but am now reluctant to install 10.3.3 final.
> 
> Can anyone here confirm that 10.3.3 has solved their CCK dropouts and which iDevice and CCK they are using.
> 
> Thanks


Here's what I have to offer and its clear as mud. With the original CCK cable and updated to 10.3.3
Iphone 6s works for a few minutes and then says not supported
Ipad Mini 2 seems to work fine


----------



## rbalcom

Rutti said:


> Thank you! So I think I've figured out the "problem", the songs where probably always playing in the correct sample rate but it didn't change on the mojo until I used it in exclusive mode. So I guess the Mojo will be red all the time even if you play higher samples. I wasn't playing any other audio while I was using Tidal. But I guess the Mojo thinks there is other audio playing?



The Mac OS audio changes the output sample rate to what is set for the device in the Audio MIDI Setup app (Utilities Folder). Once set, the selection is remembered each time the Mojo is reconnected. Using Tidal in the exclusive mode bypasses the Mac OS audio and sends it to the Mojo unchanged. If you play Master quality tracks, the ball color will be yellow or green. All others will be red.


----------



## bytor33

AC-12 said:


> Ignoring the CCK connection and iOS software issues, is it the consensus that the CCK is considered a weak link SQ-wise?  I've read one person's opinion that this is the case.



I don't feel that's the case, but I'm not a believer in different USB cables making any kind of difference in the sound quality.  I've had great sound with the CCK with my Mojo and now Hugo 2.


----------



## canali

bytor33 said:


> I don't feel that's the case, but I'm not a believer in different USB cables making any kind of difference in the sound quality.  I've had great sound with the CCK with my Mojo and now Hugo 2.



Agree...key with cck cables is that they're a bit on the fragile side...bending and unbending them will eventually break some connection inside...I now keep mine in the bent position with an elastic around it even when unplugged and recharging it (used with mojo and iPod touch6).


----------



## 474194

bytor33 said:


> I don't feel that's the case, but I'm not a believer in different USB cables making any kind of difference in the sound quality.  I've had great sound with the CCK with my Mojo and now Hugo 2.



Thanks.  I figure CCK is close to an native port on a iDevice, but after reading certain posts not quite sure.

Yes, Mojo sounds dynamic with the CCK.  Going for the Hugo₂ and an Apple Watch for wireless controls.  Know iAudioGate supports Apple Watch and watched a Japanese Youtube video of someone using Apple Watch with NePLAYER.


----------



## 474194

canali said:


> Agree...key with cck cables is that they're a bit on the fragile side...bending and unbending them will eventually break some connection inside...I now keep mine in the bent position with an elastic around it even when unplugged and recharging it (used with mojo and iPod touch6).



Did you ever test the CCK with a Curious Cable?


----------



## headfry (Jul 21, 2017)

triodesteve said:


> Here's what I have to offer and its clear as mud. With the original CCK cable and updated to 10.3.3
> Iphone 6s works for a few minutes and then says not supported
> Ipad Mini 2 seems to work fine




Just upgraded my iPhone 6s Plus to 10.3.3 and no issues with USB 3 CCK--->Jitterbug---->Mojo, plays
flawlessly as usual. Not sure why a few of us here are having issues.

If it isn't working reliably, are you using the newer (and firmware upgraded) USB 3 CCK?


----------



## canali (Jul 21, 2017)

AC-12 said:


> Did you ever test the CCK with a Curious Cable?


Nope. no need..my CCK cable works just fine.


----------



## psikey

So the older/smaller far more portable USB2 CCK adapter still doesn't work anymore?


----------



## headfry (Jul 21, 2017)

psikey said:


> So the older/smaller far more portable USB2 CCK adapter still doesn't work anymore?




it may still work, but I've moved on to the USB 3 CCK which I now think may work better and/or may be better supported. Worth a try,
it can be returned if not helping. Would like to know if it does fix the issue tho.


----------



## maxh22

headfry said:


> it may still work, but I've moved on to the USB 3 CCK which I now think may work better and/or may be better supported. Worth a try,
> it can be returned if not helping. Would like to know if it does fix the issue tho.



Do you hear any SQ improvement using the USB 3 CCK? I remember reading somewhere that the new CCK apparently sounds better than the old one :O


----------



## venton

10.3.3 cured my dropouts it seems. Thank FF that.


----------



## triodesteve

psikey said:


> So the older/smaller far more portable USB2 CCK adapter still doesn't work anymore?



I reported earlier that the smaller CCK was working with my iPad mini but not iphone 6S. The iPhone seems to be working now. I'll keep playing this weekend. 
I realize it makes no sense


----------



## joshnor713

Who else wishes there was a separate Mojo thread for Apple users?


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 21, 2017)

SteveOliver said:


> Basically yes, for me its more about longer battery life and less noisy charging, my Mojo has that annoying noise when charging from all the mains chargers I've tried.



Based on everything I read in this thread when I owned the first Mojo, the noise occurs with some units and not others. My current Mojo is totally silent when charged via the 5V 2A wall wart to micro USB charger that arrived today. But it still gets hot after a few hours of trickle-charging + playback. Fingers crossed it doesn't shut off again!


----------



## majo123

I know my posts impressions are very late to the party having only owned a mojo for a few days..initial pairings with a galaxy s7 phone were ok, but need to do more experimenting with software I feel to get the benefit , I stacked with a fiio x7 through usb and to be honest didn't feel there was much difference to the x7, I stacked with an opus1 through toslink and well on the portable side of things so far it has been my favourite, it just gave the opus1 more body to the sound realy brought out the opus1 more , which i already prefer to the fiio x7.
But by far my favourite use at the moment is as a usb desktop dac this is awesome! Why they don't bring a desktop version out within a similar price point is beyond me, I know they have supposedly better products right but hey it's all about making money.
Smooth detailed and enough power to drive nearly everything I have , just better instructions would be nice and getting cables/and connections a bit easier would be a bonus.
All in all though pretty impressed ,ironically I see me using this more as it's unintended use (desktop) than anything else.


----------



## Passenger11




----------



## Music Alchemist

Alright, so I have that charger permanently plugged in to the Mojo. It's going well so far...except I've encountered an odd issue. When I turn the Mojo off, the charge light turns off too. I know the battery has been depleted somewhat because if I unplug and replug the charger cable, it charges for awhile, with the white charger light staying on until it's finished charging. It would appear that if I leave the charger cable connected at all times, it doesn't keep charging it when it's turned off, instead requiring me to disconnect and reconnect it for that to happen. Is this normal? Shouldn't it keep charging when I turn it off and have the charger cable still connected? If so, why does it not appear to do so?


----------



## Kira69

New John Franks interview on headfonia: 
http://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-chord-electronics/



> HFN: Many people wish for a Chord DAP, what are the chances of that happening?
> JF:With Poly and Mojo, DAPs are no longer required. A smartphone is all you need.



In my opinion, you're wrong. A dedicated source is way more convenient than Poly. Poly+Mojo is fragile, weird in size and form, and depends of other devices.

I'm not saying Poly is a bad product. If we look at it like an streaming/dlna/wireless module then it's the perfect product, but if we look at it like a DAP sustitute then it's not more than a patch.

I'm sure many will enjoy it and find it useful. But it's not a sustitute of an autonomous portable player.


----------



## miketlse

majo123 said:


> I know my posts impressions are very late to the party having only owned a mojo for a few days..initial pairings with a galaxy s7 phone were ok, but need to do more experimenting with software I feel to get the benefit , I stacked with a fiio x7 through usb and to be honest didn't feel there was much difference to the x7, I stacked with an opus1 through toslink and well on the portable side of things so far it has been my favourite, it just gave the opus1 more body to the sound realy brought out the opus1 more , which i already prefer to the fiio x7.
> But by far my favourite use at the moment is as a usb desktop dac this is awesome! Why they don't bring a desktop version out within a similar price point is beyond me, I know they have supposedly better products right but hey it's all about making money.
> Smooth detailed and enough power to drive nearly everything I have , just better instructions would be nice and getting cables/and connections a bit easier would be a bonus.
> All in all though pretty impressed ,ironically I see me using this more as it's unintended use (desktop) than anything else.


Glad that you are enjoying your Mojo. There are quite a few other owners who use it almost exclusively as a desktop dac.
If you are struggling regarding cables, there is a lot of cable info in post #3 of this thread. There is also the Mojo cable pack that can be bought, or if you wait a month the Poly should start shipping, and then no cables will be needed.


----------



## majo123

miketlse said:


> Glad that you are enjoying your Mojo. There are quite a few other owners who use it almost exclusively as a desktop dac.
> If you are struggling regarding cables, there is a lot of cable info in post #3 of this thread. There is also the Mojo cable pack that can be bought, or if you wait a month the Poly should start shipping, and then no cables will be needed.



Thanks.
I might buy the cable pack but if I'm honest so far im not so impressed out of my galaxy s7 and have an 8cm connection for that, but i still need to experiment with software etc so dont think im getting its full potential there.
My fiio x7 i am  selling anyway as I dont realy keep stuff i am not using , i tend to pick up what I prefer (opus1) so not worried about connection there.
The only connection I do realy want is a short toslink in case I would want to stack the mojo with the opus 1.


----------



## majo123

Kira69 said:


> New John Franks interview on headfonia:
> http://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-chord-electronics/
> 
> 
> ...



I sort of agree, im new to the mojo but streaming capability leaves me a little flat anyway, I will always go wired until I can hear no difference between the two.
Now if they made an add on that had some sort of screen, i.e way to view play files etc then count me in.


----------



## Rob Watts

Music Alchemist said:


> Alright, so I have that charger permanently plugged in to the Mojo. It's going well so far...except I've encountered an odd issue. When I turn the Mojo off, the charge light turns off too. I know the battery has been depleted somewhat because if I unplug and replug the charger cable, it charges for awhile, with the white charger light staying on until it's finished charging. It would appear that if I leave the charger cable connected at all times, it doesn't keep charging it when it's turned off, instead requiring me to disconnect and reconnect it for that to happen. Is this normal? Shouldn't it keep charging when I turn it off and have the charger cable still connected? If so, why does it not appear to do so?



Don't worry, it's fine. When it is connected, it charges to 8.2v, then will stop charging. When the battery drops to 8.0v, it will automatically restart charging. When you disconnect the charger, the charger circuit is reset, and it will initially start charging to the full 8.2v immediately. If you want to ensure 100% charge, then turn off the unit, then disconnect charger, reconnect, and it will top up to full charge.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Rob Watts said:


> Don't worry, it's fine. When it is connected, it charges to 8.2v, then will stop charging. When the battery drops to 8.0v, it will automatically restart charging. When you disconnect the charger, the charger circuit is reset, and it will initially start charging to the full 8.2v immediately. If you want to ensure 100% charge, then turn off the unit, then disconnect charger, reconnect, and it will top up to full charge.



I see. I should be able to leave the charger connected at all times, then...as long as it doesn't overheat and shut off. It still gets worryingly hot with charging + playback. After using it for awhile, I just turned it off and now the charge light is indeed on, unlike before.


----------



## djevoultion

Hi quick question. When I'm using the Mojo to line out to an external amplifier, does it matter what volume I set it at? (i.e. 3v, 1.9v, 1.5v etc). Will I lose any of the audio information setting a lower volume on the Mojo to give the external amplifier more play ?


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Headfonia posted an interview with John Franks today!

See here:
http://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-chord-electronics/


----------



## bikutoru

djevoultion said:


> Hi quick question. When I'm using the Mojo to line out to an external amplifier, does it matter what volume I set it at? (i.e. 3v, 1.9v, 1.5v etc). Will I lose any of the audio information setting a lower volume on the Mojo to give the external amplifier more play ?


reposting my experience: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/chord-electronics-2qute-dac-announced.749582/page-80#post-13597630

From what I've seen here, people recommend 1.9v


----------



## miketlse

djevoultion said:


> Hi quick question. When I'm using the Mojo to line out to an external amplifier, does it matter what volume I set it at? (i.e. 3v, 1.9v, 1.5v etc). Will I lose any of the audio information setting a lower volume on the Mojo to give the external amplifier more play ?


I suggest look at the volume from a slightly different angle, ie if the volume exceeds the max input voltage for your amplifier, then you risk causing the signal to clip/distort, which definitely can be thought of as lost audio information. 
So ensuring that your mojo output does not exceed your amplifier max input voltage, will ensure that you have the best chance of listening to good audio.
What volume to set the Mojo at?
When the first CD players were produced (mid 80s), the industry standard input voltage for amplifiers was set at 2V, and I believe that standard still applies. However some hifi manufacturers ignore the standard, and design amplifiers that will accept higher voltages.

All amplifiers should be safe at 2V (so you can use the Mojo 3V lineout - 4 volume clicks, to achieve 1.9V, which is close enough) 
my arcam solo neo is designed for 2.5V, so I use the Mojo 3V lineout - 2 volume clicks 
some amplifiers are happy with 4V   
You should check what is the max input voltage for your amplifier (user manual/website etc), and set you Mojo to be as close to that voltage as possible.


----------



## kevindiu

Kira69 said:


> New John Franks interview on headfonia:
> http://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-chord-electronics/
> 
> 
> ...



I think so, I don't like wireless audio things which may affect the original sound, where violate why chord products are better compared to other manufacture. 
Although poly support micro sd card, I don't think it is good enough because of the size of mojo+poly, also it only have 1 card slot. 
I think many of us wants to see a DAP made by chord, this kind of product should be the right way to go.


----------



## kinetic758

Hi All.  Took a short hiatus from the portable audio scene to find out that the Mojo has been discounted nearly everywhere to $500.00.  This device has always been on my radar.  Does this discount indicate a new version is on the horizon and/or is this the new price for this device?  It seems that some sites are listing the Mojo as "discontinued".  I know I may get a slightly biased response in this thread, but are there new DACs out there (I've been out of the scene for a year or so) that I should also be looking at?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Just saw this presentation by @Rob Watts. I'm sure it's been shared before, but it's pretty interesting! (Especially the later parts about how Chord use the most advanced DAC technology.)


----------



## 435279

kinetic758 said:


> Hi All.  Took a short hiatus from the portable audio scene to find out that the Mojo has been discounted nearly everywhere to $500.00.  This device has always been on my radar.  Does this discount indicate a new version is on the horizon and/or is this the new price for this device?  It seems that some sites are listing the Mojo as "discontinued".  I know I may get a slightly biased response in this thread, but are there new DACs out there (I've been out of the scene for a year or so) that I should also be looking at?



The pound has dropped quite a bit in value, which is great for UK exports, not so good for imports. 

Mojo is made in the UK and the price has held at £399 here, that equates to just over $500 at current exchange rates. I think the discounted price is simply reflecting this drop in the value of the £


----------



## djevoultion

bikutoru said:


> reposting my experience: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/chord-electronics-2qute-dac-announced.749582/page-80#post-13597630
> 
> From what I've seen here, people recommend 1.9v



Thanks bikutoru. Setting the Mojo at 1.9V is too loud when using the ifi iCan SE and LCD2 (50ohm). The volume knob of the SE barely moves from the lowest setting. There's no information on the preferred input on iFi's website or the SE's manual. At the moment I've got the Mojo set to double blue which gives just enough movement on the dial to ensure there's no channel imbalance. 

Perhaps I should set software pre-amp at -10dB to allow the Mojo to be used in 1.9V mode (2x indigo)


----------



## bluenight

Is a 3,5mm to 2 rca included when you buy a mojo?


----------



## majo123

bluenight said:


> Is a 3,5mm to 2 rca included when you buy a mojo?



No you have to buy separately.


----------



## bluenight

Thanks for info


----------



## RAQemUP

kinetic758 said:


> ...are there new DACs out there (I've been out of the scene for a year or so) that I should also be looking at?



The iFi micro iDSD Black Label is comparable. It's longer (roughly same length as a iPhone 7 Plus) but still portable enough IMO plus has double the battery life of a Mojo. It has a lot of useful features built in. Adorama frequently put it in sale. They just had it on sale for $380 but I think it's back up to full price.


----------



## listrahtes

Im am really sorry if the question has been answered but I cant find it. Read a long time in this thread. 

I am looking for an angled  short quality cable to connect my Moto play Z to the mojo.
Without adapter that would be USB-C male otg to usb micro male or to coax 3,5mm.  I cant find such cable despite this one https://www.amazon.de/BlueBeach-Typ...00820006&sr=8-15&keywords=USB-C+otg+usb+micro. 

As the Mojo has such high quality I want to use a  quality cable. Looked up audioquest, phonosphie.AQVOX. and some more....etc but with USB C there seems to be no such thing. Strange. 

Does anyone have a recommendation for me or would you buy the cheap cable or annother solution?


----------



## triodesteve

majo123 said:


> But by far my favourite use at the moment is as a usb desktop dac this is awesome! Why they don't bring a desktop version out within a similar price point is beyond me, I know they have supposedly better products right but hey it's all about making money.
> Smooth detailed and enough power to drive nearly everything I have , just better instructions would be nice and getting cables/and connections a bit easier would be a bonus.
> All in all though pretty impressed ,ironically I see me using this more as it's unintended use (desktop) than anything else.



I believe its called the Hugo.


----------



## Kira69

listrahtes said:


> Im am really sorry if the question has been answered but I cant find it. Read a long time in this thread.
> 
> I am looking for an angled  short quality cable to connect my Moto play Z to the mojo.
> Without adapter that would be USB-C male otg to usb micro male or to coax 3,5mm.  I cant find such cable despite this one https://www.amazon.de/BlueBeach-Typ...00820006&sr=8-15&keywords=USB-C+otg+usb+micro.
> ...


Take a look at Shanling L2: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B072XBBDZ8


----------



## majo123

triodesteve said:


> I believe its called the Hugo.



Haha yes,  as I said "supposedly better products"  but not at the price point and merely an observation how good I think it is as a desktop dac. 
As I said "all about making money right "


----------



## jarnopp

djevoultion said:


> Thanks bikutoru. Setting the Mojo at 1.9V is too loud when using the ifi iCan SE and LCD2 (50ohm). The volume knob of the SE barely moves from the lowest setting. There's no information on the preferred input on iFi's website or the SE's manual. At the moment I've got the Mojo set to double blue which gives just enough movement on the dial to ensure there's no channel imbalance.
> 
> Perhaps I should set software pre-amp at -10dB to allow the Mojo to be used in 1.9V mode (2x indigo)


Using software to lower the signal would further degrade the sound.  I don't have one, but the website for iCan says it has 3 gain settings, 0, 12, and 24 dB, and can provide 4W, which is a lot!  What headphones are you using, and which gain setting?  I am suspecting you don't need that much power, and, especially if you are already on the 0 gain setting, you probably would get the most transparent sound from the Mojo alone.


----------



## c malc

Slaphead said:


> The problem here is that the Mojo may reject charging from these, displaying the flashing white (I think) light. A lot of people way back in this thread experienced charging issues from their 1A (5W) phone chargers, which turned out to be not quite 1A. The problem was solved by going to a 2A (10W) charger.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right !  That's a surprising detail.  This thread is so huge I hadn't read that.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## c malc

Music Alchemist said:


> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/supp...ct-battery-mojo-hugo-hugo-tt/usb-charger-buy/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Music Alchemist said:


> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/supp...ct-battery-mojo-hugo-hugo-tt/usb-charger-buy/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for putting me right there.  I was EXACTLY wrong; it's a minimum of 1A, preferably a good 2.1A modern charger.


----------



## miketlse

listrahtes said:


> Im am really sorry if the question has been answered but I cant find it. Read a long time in this thread.
> 
> I am looking for an angled  short quality cable to connect my Moto play Z to the mojo.
> Without adapter that would be USB-C male otg to usb micro male or to coax 3,5mm.  I cant find such cable despite this one https://www.amazon.de/BlueBeach-Typ...00820006&sr=8-15&keywords=USB-C+otg+usb+micro.
> ...


This is the cable that I use to connect my Shanling M1 (usbC OTG) to either my mojo or hugo 2 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98


----------



## miketlse

c malc said:


> Thank you for putting me right there.  I was EXACTLY wrong; it's a minimum of 1A, preferably a good 2.1A modern charger.


@Mython put in many hours of effort collating a lot of useful information into post #3 - this is pointed out in the thread title, but still people omit to read it.


----------



## listrahtes

miketlse said:


> This is the cable that I use to connect my Shanling M1 (usbC OTG) to either my mojo or hugo 2 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98


Thanks!  I choose flat under category "braid" is this correct?



Kira69 said:


> Take a look at Shanling L2:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B072XBBDZ8



Thx  a lot. I looked up amazon but in .uk and .germany the item is not sold. I may order it directly from Hongkong. As I need 2 will try out both recommendations


----------



## Music Alchemist

Since some ask from time to time how the Mojo compares to other DACs, here's my own personal ranking of DACs I have owned.

The DAC/amps were primarily compared in DAC only mode. The amps in some DAC/amps can significantly color the sound, though this doesn't apply to Chord. Note that the list does not necessarily reflect objective performance so much as subjective preference.

1. Chord 2Qute
2. Chord Mojo
3. Schiit Modi Multibit
4. JKenny Ciúnas DAC
5. iFi micro iDSD
6. JDS Labs OL DAC
7/8. Schiit Modi 2 / Schiit Fulla 2
9. Schiit Fulla
10. Creative Sound Blaster E1


----------



## miketlse

listrahtes said:


> Thanks!  I choose flat under category "braid" is this correct?



I just checked the details when I ordered my cable:
FAW Copper Series/Pyre Android Digital LOD:

Braid : Flat
Cable/Length : 30cm
Copper Series (UPOCC Copper)
Insulation : Semi-transparent black
Sleeving : None
USB (1nd end) : USB C-type (OTG enabling)
USB (2nd end) : USB micro-B (Gold Plated)
Yes 'flat' is correct for the braid.


----------



## Mojo ideas

Kira69 said:


> New John Franks interview on headfonia:
> http://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-chord-electronics/
> 
> 
> ...


I think you can state that the best hand and visual interface that has ever been developed is on is on current smartphones it's really no surprise because billions of dollars  has been spent in developing it. Also that you can take for granted that everyone on the planet has a smart phone in their hands for ninety percent of their waking hours so why would they want to put their phone down and pull out a player that has a clunky old interface and then they'd have to fiddle about with that interface and then put their player down to pick up their phone again. I personally feel that your logic simply has not been thought through properly. Poly is not as you state wrong, actually it's is so very right that I'm sure that even you will come around to the concept soon enough well I'm certainly expecting you too as we've invested a fortune in bringing you Poly


----------



## SilverEars

Lovin this little guy!    I think the best portable source heard yet!


----------



## joshnor713

Mojo ideas said:


> I think you can state that the best hand and visual interface that has ever been developed is on is on current smartphones it's really no surprise because billions of dollars  has been spent in developing it. Also that you can take for granted that everyone on the planet has a smart phone in their hands for ninety percent of their waking hours so why would they want to put their phone down and pull out a player that has a clunky old interface and then they'd have to fiddle about with that interface and then put their player down to pick up their phone again. I personally feel that your logic simply has not been thought through properly. Poly is not as you state wrong, actually it's is so very right that I'm sure that even you will come around to the concept soon enough well I'm certainly expecting you too as we've invested a fortune in bringing you Poly



All the DAP has to do is play music, who cares if the interface is old and/or clunky? Poly is certainly a neat idea, but the fact is that it doesn't save you from carrying around two devices anyways. And I'm wondering what will be the impact to the phone's battery life with continual wireless streaming, of which wouldn't be a concern with a standalone DAP.

I'm not saying the Poly shouldn't exist, I'm sure there's an audience for it. But there's still plenty of us who want a standalone Chord DAP.


----------



## supervisor

i care. the GUI and responsiveness is paramount and a reason why I wont use an x5III, etc. they are frustrating devices to use.

nothing will be snappier or better laid out than a current smartphone


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 24, 2017)

Is it only recommended to charge at 1amp only?  If you use a wallwart that outputs 5v 2amp would it shorten the battery life much quicker?

I use a Samsung fast charger, and it adjust to the phone's fast charge requirements, but for the Mojo does it limit the current intake to certain rate?


----------



## harpo1

SilverEars said:


> Is it only recommended to charge at 1amp only?  If you use a wallwart that outputs 5v 2amp would it shorten the battery life much quicker?
> 
> I use a Samsung fast charger, and it adjust to the phone's fast charge requirements, but for the Mojo does it limit the current intake to certain rate?


No it only draws what it needs when charging so you'll be fine.  The mojo requires a minimum of 1 amp to charge.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, more questions.  I notice that there are 2 usb ports, named micro usb and charging port.  Question is, if you have it plugged to micro usb, is there power going through it to charge while listening to it on the computer?

Or can it only be charged through the charging port?  In other words, do I have to have two of them plugged in to use it and charge at the same time?

Does it really take 10hrs to charge the battery from empty?!  This thing is so small, how big can the battery be to take so long?!  What is the max current limit it takes in?  If it's charging at it's current limit, is it drastically shorter time to charge?


----------



## x RELIC x

SilverEars said:


> Ok, more questions.  I notice that there are 2 usb ports, named micro usb and charging port.  Question is, if you have it plugged to micro usb, is there power going through it to charge while listening to it on the computer?
> 
> Or can it only be charged through the charging port?  In other words, do I have to have two of them plugged in to use it and charge at the same time?
> 
> Does it really take 10hrs to charge the battery from empty?!  This thing is so small, how big can the battery be to take so long?!  What is the max current limit it takes in?  If it's charging at it's current limit, is it drastically shorter time to charge?



The charging port only takes power, and no data. The data port takes data, and you can not charge from the data port. This is so you can control when the device is charged vs always being charged when using it with the USB data port. 

When the white charging light below the power USB port goes out then it's charged, no need for the 10 hours. The charging circuit will determine the Current it needs, but you need a minimum of 1A Current to charge it.


----------



## SilverEars

Ok, that makes sense.  You have more of a control over when it should be charged.  

One more question.  What's up with the short USB cable?  It's not useful for me to connect to my phone?  Makes no sense since it's too short of a usb cable for charging or computer usage, and the connector isn't for direct connection to android phones.  What was the reasoning behind this one?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

SilverEars said:


> Makes no sense since it's too short of a usb cable for charging or computer usage, and the connector isn't for direct connection to android phones.  What was the reasoning behind this one?


- Charging from a portable battery pack.
- Connecting to your laptop
Who needs dangling wires, when mobile. These are MObile-JOy, afterall.


----------



## turkayguner

Hey guys is there any working lightning to micro USB cable for iPhone v10.3.3?


----------



## DavidW (Jul 25, 2017)

iOS 11 is out as a public beta. Anyone willing to take a chance? A lot of us are counting on iOS 11 to put the drop outs behind us. I'm on hold for now.


----------



## miketlse (Jul 26, 2017)

turkayguner said:


> Hey guys is there any working lightning to micro USB cable for iPhone v10.3.3?


There are a few posts stating that 10.3.3 works ok with the new CCK3 cable, but not everyone reports 100% success.
So things are looking more promising, but you may want to wait and see what feedback arrives when people have tried the iOS 11 beta.

[edited] 10.3.3 https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-advanced-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►specs-in-1st-post-◄★☆.831347/page-119#post-13622413


----------



## turkayguner (Jul 25, 2017)

miketlse said:


> There are a few posts stating that 10.3.3 works ok with the new CCK3 cable, but not everyone reports 100% success.
> So things are looking more promising, but you may want to wait and see what feedback arrives when people have tried the iOS 11 beta.


I am not totally sure what CCK3 is but I bought a CCK cable from Apple last year and at the moment it works fine. What I was asking for was a short cable which is lightning connection on one end and micro usb on the other end. Issue with CCK cable is it doesn't look reliable when it is attached to another cable because the USB cable puts a lot of weight on the fragile lightning end and it also creates a lot of bulk which is against the purpose of MObile JOy. I bought the cable accessory pack. But this time the iPhone extension module forces me to remove the beautiful case which I also bought. What I do right now is carrying the pelican case came with my Shure SE846, stuffing Mojo, a bunch of cables and CCK and IEMs in it.


----------



## DavidW

Tonight I am listening to Keith Jarrett's The Koln Concert, a 96K digital download I purchased a few years ago. I'm using Foobar on Windows 10. Foobar reports a sampling frequency of 96K but the Mojo is red indicating 44K. Any thoughts why that is?


----------



## SilverEars

Wow, this thing takes a very long time to charge.  I think it's been charging for 3hrs and still charging, and this is through a wall charger.


----------



## kinetic758

Hi all.  Getting ready to pull trigger on the Mojo and I see a few sellers on Amazon: FatWyre, Audio Advice, Audio Advisor, etc.  Do you (U.S-based) folks recommend a particular seller (preferably one that is flexible with returns, repairs, etc)? If they're not on Amazon, that's fine too, just wanted to find a good, reputable seller.  Thanks!


----------



## 435279

DavidW said:


> Tonight I am listening to Keith Jarrett's The Koln Concert, a 96K digital download I purchased a few years ago. I'm using Foobar on Windows 10. Foobar reports a sampling frequency of 96K but the Mojo is red indicating 44K. Any thoughts why that is?



Are you using the Foobar wasapi component? If yes then check that you don't have resampling active.


----------



## bocosb (Jul 26, 2017)

I need a little troubleshooting.. my Mojo is 1 and a half years old, and I used it mostly as a desktop dac for my PC, plugged in almost all the time (shared the charger with my phone)
Atm i'm on a trip and I didn't used it the last 2 weeks and it seems that it's discharged.. I tried leaving it overnight turned off(with 2 different chargers and cables) but it still doesn't start, and the charging led doesn't light up when it's plugged in. It starts only if its plugged in and seems to work fine but it makes a t t t t t t t t sound at the start when the power light is going through the colors.

1. plugged in while switched off, only the lights flicker once, nothing happens, no charging led no matter how long I let it charge


2. connected to the laptop and charger, makes that sound at the start(v faint whine afterwards) works fine while plugged in but dies instantly if I remove the power



L.E. maybe worth mentioning: couple of times in the last months at home it switched off while listening to music with the battery depleted even if it was plugged in (resolved by removing and reinserting the charging cable)


----------



## Pink Kong

Hello. Haaam, where to start. Ok, so at last, i got my replaced mojo. Had some usb issues. Used it for a first time yesterday. My gear and setup: Mac, VLC player, Audioquest forest usb cable, and Sennheiser HD 25-13II 600Ohms (dj headphones). I believe these are some lousy headphones, and the difference in sound between with mojo and mac's output is so hard to tell, i am not event sure there's one. Jumping from FLAC to 320 mp3 back and forth with mojo on doesn't seem to make any any difference. When playing FLAC, mojo still indicates red, but i did some reading and made the changes to 192000khz. Indicates blue, but sounds the same. Is it the headphones the main case? Or VLC? Or both? Any help will do. Thank you!


----------



## supervisor

16/44 FLAC and 320 kbps mp3 will always be red. 

you upsampled a 16/44 source to 192, that’s why it went blue. 

you need actual higher resolution files for it to change the color “bitperfect” (not upsampling)

go do some shopping on hdtracks, or stream Tidal Masters from a desktop computer.


----------



## DavidW

SteveOliver said:


> Are you using the Foobar wasapi component? If yes then check that you don't have resampling active.



It took me a bit to navigate under the hood, but that did it, thanks!


----------



## miketlse

bocosb said:


> I need a little troubleshooting.. my Mojo is 1 and a half years old, and I used it mostly as a desktop dac for my PC, plugged in almost all the time (shared the charger with my phone)
> Atm i'm on a trip and I didn't used it the last 2 weeks and it seems that it's discharged.. I tried leaving it overnight turned off(with 2 different chargers and cables) but it still doesn't start, and the charging led doesn't light up when it's plugged in. It starts only if its plugged in and seems to work fine but it makes a t t t t t t t t sound at the start when the power light is going through the colors.
> 
> 1. plugged in while switched off, only the lights flicker once, nothing happens, no charging led no matter how long I let it charge
> ...



There is a section about battery and charging, within the FAQ in post #3.

I suspect your battery is fully depleted, so try this advice from post #3
*Q*  .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge. 
*A from Rob Watts* : Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.


----------



## Pink Kong

Supervisor, indicators color is not the main issue. The main issue is that theres is a very slight or near no difference between mojo or no mojo when playing flac and 320mp3. Is your point is that theres no point of using mojo with flac and mp3, only with higher resolution files?


----------



## miketlse (Jul 26, 2017)

Pink Kong said:


> Supervisor, indicators color is not the main issue. The main issue is that theres is a very slight or near no difference between mojo or no mojo when playing flac and 320mp3. Is your point is that theres no point of using mojo with flac and mp3, only with higher resolution files?


FLAC is just a codec Free Lossless Audio Codec.
So FLAC can be red book, or anywhere up to hi-res

MP3 is also a codec, but in this case lossy.

Mojo is great with red book CD files, there is no need to spend a lot of money on hi-res files.


----------



## xeroian

DavidW said:


> iOS 11 is out as a public beta. Anyone willing to take a chance? A lot of us are counting on iOS 11 to put the drop outs behind us. I'm on hold for now.



I ran the first iOS 11 public beta on an iPad pro 10.5 for 2 weeks without a single dropout. Used USB 3 CCK, TIDAL, MUSIC app and a Hugo 1. 

Similarly I tested the first development beta on an iPhone 7 for several days without dropouts. 

My daily device is an iPhone 6s+ and that is currently working fine with 10.3.3. I don't plan updating that to iOS 11 as I would lose some 32 bit apps and 11 doesn't seem to add anything. However I will be buying an iPad Pro 10.5 next week and will go straight to iOS 11 as iPad features are vastly improved.


----------



## xeroian

miketlse said:


> MP3 is also a codec, but in this case lossless.



We know you meant to type lossy.


----------



## Pink Kong

Just tried Tidal masters. Switching on and on between mojo and mac's output makes absolute absolute zero difference. Sounds exactly the same.


----------



## bocosb

miketlse said:


> There is a section about battery and charging, within the FAQ in post #3.
> 
> I suspect your battery is fully depleted, so try this advice from post #3
> *Q*  .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge.
> *A from Rob Watts* : Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.



I read all that section before posting and i'm aware of the trickle charging.. I tried in 2 different nights with the mojo switched off - like 10-12 hours - and with 2 different chargers and not a sign of current in the batterry. I will try today one more time with a third charger and if it doesn't work could it be a failed battery?


----------



## jarnopp

bocosb said:


> I read all that section before posting and i'm aware of the trickle charging.. I tried in 2 different nights with the mojo switched off - like 10-12 hours - and with 2 different chargers and not a sign of current in the batterry. I will try today one more time with a third charger and if it doesn't work could it be a failed battery?


Make sure the charger is at least 1A. Better to use a 2A charger just to be sure, because they don't all output what they are rated. Good luck!


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 26, 2017)

Pink Kong said:


> Supervisor, indicators color is not the main issue. The main issue is that theres is a very slight or near no difference between mojo or no mojo when playing flac and 320mp3. Is your point is that theres no point of using mojo with flac and mp3, only with higher resolution files?


Have you tried various types of tracks?  I mean types that emphasizes differing parts of the sound spectrum.  I try all kinds, rock, pop, compressed, dynamic, simple interviews, movies, bla to see how natural the output is in various circumstances.  

It may just be that your headphones really don't benefit from the Mojo.  I use iems, and I think for certain iems(ciem in my case) mojo can make a difference.  It was the same case with the hugo.  I liked it with iems, but for full sized, dunno...


----------



## x RELIC x

SilverEars said:


> Have you tried various types of tracks?  I mean types that emphasizes differing parts of the sound spectrum.  I try all kinds, rock, pop, compressed, dynamic, simple interviews, movies, bla to see how natural the output is in various circumstances.
> 
> It may just be that your headphones really don't benefit from the Mojo.  I use iems, and I think for certain iems(ciem in my case) mojo can make a difference.  It was the same case with the hugo.  I liked it with iems, but for full sized, dunno...



That would be a huge generalization. I have plenty of full sized headphones I enjoy very much from the Mojo, more than my IEMs. Different flavours for different people, but I wouldn't go as far as to imply that full sized headphones, generally speaking, aren't fine with the Mojo.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 26, 2017)

With that said, I tried Hugo as a preamp(or LO or whatever have you) for full sized also, pretty lousy if you tell me.  Save your monies for a nice amp for a full sized.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 26, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> With that said, I tried Hugo as a preamp(or LO or whatever have you) for full sized also, pretty lousy if you tell me.  Save your monies for a nice amp for a full sized.



What's a Hugo got to do with anything? The Mojo and the Hugo have the same power specs. Also, with both, the line-out mode is just a volume preset and nothing is changed or bypassed. Anyway, if you like your headphones from an amp that's great, but the general idea that full sized headphones aren't good with either unit will be different from person to person.


----------



## Ike1985

My mojo is working great with UAPP on my S8+ but I am unable to channel any other audio to it, say from bandcamp or youtube.  I have tried "prevent usb audio routing" and I have also tried to select different options in "use usb device for" but none of it seems to work.  Is anyone else getting Mojo to work with apps other than UAPP on S8/S8+?


----------



## DBaldock9

Ike1985 said:


> My mojo is working great with UAPP on my S8+ but I am unable to channel any other audio to it, say from bandcamp or youtube.  I have tried "prevent usb audio routing" and I have also tried to select different options in "use usb device for" but none of it seems to work.  Is anyone else getting Mojo to work with apps other than UAPP on S8/S8+?



The USB Driver in UAPP tends to grab, and keep the USB port.  
You have to make sure UAPP is stopped _completely_, before other apps can stream data out of the USB port.


----------



## supervisor (Jul 26, 2017)

Pink Kong said:


> Just tried Tidal masters. Switching on and on between mojo and mac's output makes absolute absolute zero difference. Sounds exactly the same.


 
some people can’t hear a difference. your ears, your equipment... I’m just telling you nothing is wrong with a Mojo if the color is red. that is normal for all 16/44 audio and below (320kbps)

whether or not you can personally hear a difference between a 320 mp3, uncompressed 16/44, or Tidal Masters is not really something we can assist you with


----------



## Ike1985

DBaldock9 said:


> The USB Driver in UAPP tends to grab, and keep the USB port.
> You have to make sure UAPP is stopped _completely_, before other apps can stream data out of the USB port.



Did that, even force closed UAPP.  Still nothing.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 26, 2017)

Ike1985 said:


> My mojo is working great with UAPP on my S8+ but I am unable to channel any other audio to it, say from bandcamp or youtube.  I have tried "prevent usb audio routing" and I have also tried to select different options in "use usb device for" but none of it seems to work.  Is anyone else getting Mojo to work with apps other than UAPP on S8/S8+?


Anybody know where you can cheap short usb cable Hugo to Android USB type c?  Or mini as I have a mini to c adapter.


----------



## Pink Kong

supervisor said:


> some people can’t hear a difference. your ears, your equipment... I’m just telling you nothing is wrong with a Mojo if the color is red. that is normal for all 16/44 audio and below (320kbps)
> 
> whether or not you can personally hear a difference between a 320 mp3, uncompressed 16/44, or Tidal Masters is not really something we can assist you with



I tried it with my friends who are into hi-fi quite seriously, we tested it on 10K audionote system, and we couldn't detect any difference. Its hard to believe that people wow'ing this dac so much and i cant hear a thing. I bought it second hand. First dac was faulty, and this one is replacement (also used), so maybe something was done to it, not sure what to think.


----------



## miketlse

SilverEars said:


> Anybody know where you can cheap short usb cable Hugo to Android USB type c?  Or mini as I have a mini to c adapter.



Maybe not cheap enough for you, but the quality is very good.

This is the cable that I use to connect my Shanling M1 (usbC OTG) to either my mojo or hugo 2 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/c...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2210#post-13618633


----------



## harpo1

Ike1985 said:


> Did that, even force closed UAPP.  Still nothing.


You may have to uninstall UAPP then reinstall it.  Then when you connect your mojo a popup will show up for UAPP just make sure to cancel and don't select use as default.  Then in the future if you want to play through UAPP hit ok.  If you want to play through another app hit cancel.


----------



## SilverEars

miketlse said:


> Maybe not cheap enough for you, but the quality is very good.
> 
> This is the cable that I use to connect my Shanling M1 (usbC OTG) to either my mojo or hugo 2 http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2210#post-13618633


Thanks, but I found one within a reasonable budget on Ebay for others that are interested.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-Ang...494457&hash=item46505fe3cc:g:hrQAAOSwNuxXbo63


----------



## triodesteve

Pink Kong said:


> I tried it with my friends who are into hi-fi quite seriously, we tested it on 10K audionote system, and we couldn't detect any difference. Its hard to believe that people wow'ing this dac so much and i cant hear a thing. I bought it second hand. First dac was faulty, and this one is replacement (also used), so maybe something was done to it, not sure what to think.


That is surprising....I have a non-os battery powered dac with a transformer outputs (aka it cost a bunch) and I'm afraid to listen to it vs the Mojo because I think the Mojo is probably better. For the money I think its stunning. Actually even without cost as a consideration. 
Weird.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 26, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> Wow, this thing takes a very long time to charge.  I think it's been charging for 3hrs and still charging, and this is through a wall charger.



I use a 5V 2A wall charger and would recommend letting it charge to full while off, then leaving the charge cable connected at all times. (If you don't need it for portable use, that is.) This way, you won't need to wait for it to charge much in the future.



kinetic758 said:


> Hi all.  Getting ready to pull trigger on the Mojo and I see a few sellers on Amazon: FatWyre, Audio Advice, Audio Advisor, etc.  Do you (U.S-based) folks recommend a particular seller (preferably one that is flexible with returns, repairs, etc)? If they're not on Amazon, that's fine too, just wanted to find a good, reputable seller.  Thanks!



I bought my first Mojo from Sonic Electronix on Amazon (my second one, which I am currently using, was purchased used), but any of the ones you listed should be fine. I bought an AudioQuest NightHawk from Audio Advisor and now they send me magazines all the time. haha



Pink Kong said:


> Supervisor, indicators color is not the main issue. The main issue is that theres is a very slight or near no difference between mojo or no mojo when playing flac and 320mp3. Is your point is that theres no point of using mojo with flac and mp3, only with higher resolution files?





SilverEars said:


> With that said, I tried Hugo as a preamp(or LO or whatever have you) for full sized also, pretty lousy if you tell me.  Save your monies for a nice amp for a full sized.



I adore the Mojo with everything, from low bit rate lossy to hi-res files, from cheap portable headphones to full-size open-backs that cost four figures. (See profile.) I'm even more impressed with how much better it sounds (than more affordable DACs) when paired with my pro studio speakers.

My general advice for those who don't hear a difference would be to try to ensure the rest of your chain is high quality—so good recordings, lossless files, high fidelity headphones/speakers, and so on. And be sure to test with all the different types of music you can, for extended periods too.

To my ears, Chord DACs give me a very different, far more natural sound than any other DACs I've heard. They're like the electrostats of the DAC world.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

I'm quite sensitive to too much volume, too much treble & high-end frequencies (as such, I listen at relatively low volumes).

I'm on a quest to achieve my "end-game" set-up, which will ultimately have to be a very "non-fatiguing" set-up.


My _*current*_ set-up is as follows:

Tidal offline (aka: CD quality) -> iPhone 6 -> Fiio Q1 -> HD 600

My _*future*_ upgrade goals are as follows (I've done my research and have come to the conclusion that these 2 headphones will likely be my best options re: "non-fatiguing"):

HD 650
LCD-2

I'm wondering which is the best portable dac/amp option for driving both of these headphones (HD 650 & LCD-2):

iDSD Micro Black Label?
Chord Mojo?
Any other options that I'm maybe unaware of?


----------



## Music Alchemist

This is one of my favorite tracks to compare DACs with. (Click here for the pretty anime version!)



The attack and echo of the drums, the energy of the guitars, etc. are presented differently, for example. The Modi Multibit was tubey and emotional, the 2Qute was more resolving and aggressive, and the Mojo is somewhere in-between. (Though the MMB can be more aggressive than the Mojo, but in a way that I'd describe as crude.)

This song has sentimental significance for me and often brings me to tears. "We looked up from the pitch-dark world and the stars in the night sky were ready to fall. I wonder when it was that I started chasing after you."

Here's a crazier track that I also like to use for testing.



(I do listen to virtually all types of music, but audiophile-quality acoustic recordings tend to sound good on most gear, so I think it's important to test with "lesser" recordings as well.)

If anyone wants to compare DACs they have on-hand to the Mojo with these tracks, I'd be interested in others' thoughts. (Though the lossless files sound a little better, so you're missing out on some of the experience with these links.)



TheEldestBoy said:


> I'm wondering which is the best portable dac/amp option for driving both of these headphones (HD 650 & LCD-2):



You're asking in the Mojo thread, so don't be surprised when we (or at least I) say: Mojo all the way!


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Music Alchemist said:


> This is one of my favorite tracks to compare DACs with. (Click here for the pretty anime version!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I figured as much


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 26, 2017)

Look for reviews and comparisons.  Read enough of them to figure out if what people saying is biased or not(you got the whole thread).  I doubt that Mojo can drive an LCD-2 to it's potential.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 26, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> I doubt that Mojo can drive an LCD-2 to it's potential.



The LCD-2F (latest version I owned) is rated at 101 dB/mW @ 70 ohms.

The Mojo, Hugo, and Hugo TT all have the same maximum output power specs:

8 ohms: 720 mW
32 ohms: 600 mW
56 ohms: 320 mW
300 ohms: 70 mW
600 ohms: 35 mW

(The output current is 500 mA.)

Now take a look at the LCD-2F's power requirements:




Even for high SPL dynamic peaks, it doesn't come close to pushing the limits of the Mojo. I can attest to this from experience.

Some people prefer the coloration of external amps, but Chord gets you as close as you can get to listening to the direct output of the DAC.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 26, 2017)

The O2 have the capabilities as well, and there was a difference in being driven through an O2 and a Beta22(as I have owned both and tried it out on both amps).  Planars like the LCD2 are not driven properly by the small amps.  I've also owned the HE-6 and on paper, it can be driven by decent amp such as an O2, but really there is a difference when it's driven and listened to.  It get's loud, yes, but doesn't mean it sounds right.  And that's what I mean by being driven to it's potential.

Have you actually heard it out of several different types of amps including Mojo or are you just putting numbers out?  Those numbers can apply to a lot of small amps, not only the Mojo.  Why should he go with a Mojo exclusively if there are other output devices out there that can meet the numbers?

If you want more details check the other threads on the amps.  Old, but it's documented.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 27, 2017)

I've driven ultra-high-end headphones such as the HD 800 from the Mojo, 430HAD, and HDVD 800. Those vastly more expensive DAC/amps were barely better. In fact, I may still prefer the Mojo. I drove an HE400i from a little Schiit Fulla and honestly thought the HE1000 driven by the 430HAD (which outputs up to 8 watts at 50 ohms) was only slightly better. I prefer the HE500 from the Mojo over either of those overall, but admit the HE6 (which has far lower sensitivity than the others!) may be my favorite HIFIMAN.

The benefits of powerful amps are highly exaggerated. (For any given SPL, the same amount of power is being sent into the headphones as long as the amp meets the basic requirements, so if it does sound different, it's not due to extra power in most cases. It may come down to the design of the amp and have nothing to do with power.)

I'd suggest trying a headphone on the Mojo before assuming it can't handle it. (And bear in mind I was referring to the LCD-2F, not necessarily older versions.)

As for your question of why would someone buy the Mojo... For the superior sound quality of Chord, of course!

...

So who else uses speakers with their Mojo?




Pic I took tonight of the most recent configuration. (Notice the falling apart Alienware with DAVE wallpaper. lol)


It's difficult to capture what those colored balls actually look like.

These studio speakers paired with Chord DACs give me the best sound I've had in my bedroom. I'm finally getting close to the sensation that the performers are in the room with me.

The Mojo and 2Qute are like mellow and aggressive versions of each other, with the latter having noticeably better resolution, dynamics, and so on.

I enjoy the ability to use the Mojo as a digital preamp. With the 2Qute, I had to use a passive preamp (Schiit SYS) with RCA and RCA to XLR cables. As with many cheap things with volume knobs, it made a scratching sound when I adjusted the volume. With the Mojo, I just use a 3.5 mm to dual XLR cable and the volume control is totally silent. I was worried that I wouldn't be able to adjust the volume quickly enough, but thankfully, there are no issues.

I'm using a $30 Behringer UCA202 audio interface (not pictured, as it's at the back of the table) to output optical TOSLINK to the Mojo. I haven't compared enough to be able to say whether I hear a difference from USB. I know that others have reported improvements with optical here. One benefit (setting aside sound quality) is that it electrically isolates the DAC, which (in theory) fixes computer noise issues. It removed ground loop noise for me. (But I usually use a cheater plug on my laptop power cable for that anyway. I know that ground loop isolators are safer.) The Behringer can't output anything above 24-bit / 48 kHz, but it's not a major issue for me since most of my music is in Red Book (16-bit / 44.1 kHz) resolution and I can always switch back to USB.


----------



## normanl

TheEldestBoy said:


> I'm quite sensitive to too much volume, too much treble & high-end frequencies (as such, I listen at relatively low volumes).
> 
> I'm on a quest to achieve my "end-game" set-up, which will ultimately have to be a very "non-fatiguing" set-up.
> 
> ...


I have both iDSD Micro Black Label and Chord Mojo (and also HD600). SQwise, both are excellent and more or less a personal preference. However, iDSD has lot more features, e.g., it plays DSD and SACD files in real native form with amazing sound and dynamic range. Mojo only plays in DoP form which can not compete with iDSD. Actually, I spend more time with iDSD which I purchased for $380 when it was on sale in Adorama. Hope this'll help.


----------



## x RELIC x

normanl said:


> Mojo only plays in DoP form which can not compete with iDSD



DoP (DSD *over* PCM) is DSD just contained in a PCM wrapper. It was created to deal with the lack of audio drivers over USB for DSD formats (USB standard only includes PCM for audio) and at the DoP capable DAC it plays the DSD file contained in the wrapper. DoP is *not*, in any way, *a conversion* to PCM and the data played is exactly the same as Native DSD.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 27, 2017)

I actually like the Mojo with my SE5U.  I've been comparing Mojo with the AK380, and Mojo tend to have a more natural tones to the sounds, and bass sound more realistic.  But, I find that AK380 can output slightly better details, and resolution.  Both perform well on separation of sound, but Mojo tend to have more of spacial sound to it.  This is my impression of it's performance for CIEM.  So far, I enjoy Chord products for pairing with IEMs, but for headphones, or as part of a string of speakers is a different story.

Of course Mojo has the edge when it comes to performace per pricing ration in comparison to AK380.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 27, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> So far, I enjoy Chord products for pairing with IEMs, but for headphones, or as part of a string of speakers is a different story.



For reference, could you share which headphones you've driven from the Mojo? Was this extended listening as opposed to brief auditions? What did you dislike about the sound?

Here's my list. (All headphones I used to have and lived with.)



Spoiler



Audeze LCD-2F Rosewood
Audeze LCD-X
AudioQuest NightHawk
Focal Elear
Fostex TH900
HIFIMAN HE500
JVC HA-MR77X
JVC HA-SZ2000
Koss KTXPRO1
Koss Porta Pro KTC
Koss UR55
Sennheiser HD 600
Sennheiser HD 800
Sennheiser PX 100-II
Yamaha HPH-MT8
Yamaha HPH-MT220


----------



## x RELIC x

SilverEars said:


> The O2 have the capabilities as well, and there was a difference in being driven through an O2 and a Beta22(as I have owned both and tried it out on both amps).  Planars like the LCD2 are not driven properly by the small amps.  I've also owned the HE-6 and on paper, it can be driven by decent amp such as an O2, but really there is a difference when it's driven and listened to.  It get's loud, yes, but doesn't mean it sounds right.  And that's what I mean by being driven to it's potential.
> 
> Have you actually heard it out of several different types of amps including Mojo or are you just putting numbers out?  Those numbers can apply to a lot of small amps, not only the Mojo.  Why should he go with a Mojo exclusively if there are other output devices out there that can meet the numbers?
> 
> If you want more details check the other threads on the amps.  Old, but it's documented.



I had the Oppo HA-1 (4W max balanced) and I absolutely found it worse than the Mojo with my LCD-2.2. The Cavalli Liquid Gold (9W) and Chord DAVE I have sound better to me with the LCD-2.2 than the Mojo, sure, but I attribute that to the amp tuning for the Liquid Gold (sweet warm sound, at all volumes not just loud power 'demanding' volumes), and the overall leaps and bounds improvement from the DAVE over the Mojo. The O2 has it's followers but I was never impressed with it every time I auditioned it, even with very efficient IEMs, so I wouldn't use it as a benchmark.

Again, generalizations and marketing biases regarding power don't help anyone. Preferences are of course a different story, so if one wants to save money and use full sized headphones that are well within the Mojo's spec then give it an audition and maybe save from overpaying for the max power label on the side of the box of other gear. Conversely, try different amp gear and see if it has synergy with one's headphones. I don't think anyone is debating if one likes or dislikes a pair of headphones from the Mojo. The issue is that you are making statements that are simply untrue regarding the drive ability of the device.


----------



## SilverEars

I actually have not tried Mojo with any cans yet, but only with my CIEM.  I got rid of my headphones, so won't be trying any headphones with the Mojo.  Only Chord product I've tried full sized headphones was with Hugo, but it drove it potential, but there was better performing pairings.  I didn't like the 6khz peak on the HD800, got rid of that.  Didn't like LCD's sound signature, so got rid of that.  I did like HE-6, but eventually let that go.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 27, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> I actually have not tried Mojo with any cans yet, but only with my CIEM.  I got rid of my headphones, so won't be trying any headphones with the Mojo.  Only Chord product I've tried full sized headphones was with Hugo, but it drove it potential, but there was better performing pairings.  I didn't like the 6khz peak on the HD800, got rid of that.  Didn't like LCD's sound signature, so got rid of that.  I did like HE-6, but eventually let that go.



So, it would be wise not to comment on the drive ability without first hand experience. 

Every one of my headphones in my signature is driven just fine (to me) with the Mojo and I never go past double yellow on the volume with any of my full sized headphones. Is there better gear out there (in different price tiers) to my ears? Yes. Does that mean the Mojo is incapable of driving full sized headphones? No.


----------



## Music Alchemist

SilverEars said:


> I actually have not tried Mojo with any cans yet, but only with my CIEM.  I got rid of my headphones, so won't be trying any headphones with the Mojo.  Only Chord product I've tried full sized headphones was with Hugo, but it drove it potential, but there was better performing pairings.  I didn't like the 6khz peak on the HD800, got rid of that.  Didn't like LCD's sound signature, so got rid of that.  I did like HE-6, but eventually let that go.



I see. Thanks for clarifying.

We probably have similar taste in headphones. The most prominent peak on my HD 800 was at 5,500 Hz. (I analyzed it with frequency sweeps.)

I've read good things about those Spiral Ears. If I ever need something for long-term portable use, it's on my short list. (But for the time being, I only listen to music at home.)


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 27, 2017)

I may give HD800 with the 6k correction a try.

SE5U performs really well, but it's not without flaws.  Mid range can be upped slightly, and would be just right.  It's very finicky with sources, but with Mojo performs well for the most part. There are other sources I've had better results with other IEMs that it just doesn't work well with and it's the midrange shows it's ugly side.  AK380 and the Mojo are the two out of several I've tried that it performs at it's best.


----------



## Ike1985

Im using Mojo + ALO CDM, pretty sweet with IEMs.  You get all the detail of Mojo with the spaciousness, image separation, image solidity and massive stage and dynamism of the CDM.


----------



## Ike1985 (Jul 27, 2017)

harpo1 said:


> You may have to uninstall UAPP then reinstall it.  Then when you connect your mojo a popup will show up for UAPP just make sure to cancel and don't select use as default.  Then in the future if you want to play through UAPP hit ok.  If you want to play through another app hit cancel.



Uninstalled UAPP, still nothing.  Worse yet when fiddling with the USB settings with Mojo connected the phone will often lock up and then restart and sometimes get stuck while booting.

The problem is it sasys "USE USB FOR...charge connected device" I tried to select transfer media files but it wont let me.

I have tried:

prevent automatic usb audio routing in developer options
setting usb to MTP in developer options

nothing.

Seems that Android System keeps reconfiguring Mojo to suck power from the phone, making it a device to be charged by my S8.


----------



## RobinTim

Music Alchemist said:


> Pic I took tonight of the most recent configuration. (Notice the falling apart Alienware with DAVE wallpaper. lol)
> 
> 
> It's difficult to capture what those colored balls actually look like..



What the toilet paper...? Does it help with the room aoustics or something?


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 27, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> I may give HD800 with the 6k correction a try.



I did much more extensive EQ than that. Sonarworks, others' settings, my own experiments... Getting it to be more neutral wasn't too difficult, but you can't change the weird things the drivers do to the sound. Comes off as overly tight and dry to me. I much prefer virtually any STAX, personally. (It's too bad I was never able to use a Chord DAC with any of the four STAX systems I owned.)



RobinTim said:


> What the toilet paper...? Does it help with the room aoustics or something?



The paper towels are just on the table because it's old and nasty. lol

The position of the speakers in the room affects the sound, though. Each position sounds different, and this one may be the best I've found so far. I haven't bothered with room treatments or EQ yet.

I see you have an Elear! That's one of my favorite headphones, and I did use it with the Mojo when I owned it.


----------



## RobinTim

Music Alchemist said:


> The paper towels are just on the table because it's old and nasty. lol
> 
> The position of the speakers in the room affects the sound, though. Each position sounds different, and this one may be the best I've found so far. I haven't bothered with room treatments or EQ yet.
> 
> I see you have an Elear! That's one of my favorite headphones, and I did use it with the Mojo when I owned it.



I would love to try it with the Hugo 2 or even the TT someday. One can have dreams  But it already sounds pretty nice with the Mojo.


----------



## Music Alchemist

RobinTim said:


> I would love to try it with the Hugo 2 or even the TT someday. One can have dreams  But it already sounds pretty nice with the Mojo.



The prices of the higher-end Chord DACs make my plans more complicated than they otherwise would be. I bought a 2Qute for $1,300 even though I only spent $250 on the speakers...and now I'm back to the Mojo, which makes more sense financially for the moment. If I were to go for the Hugo 2 as my next DAC, I'd have to take other factors into consideration, such as whether to get better speakers first, and if so, how far to take that. I'd eventually upgrade to flagship Chord (DAVE & Blu MkII or whatever their best is when the time comes), making the Hugo 2 ultimately redundant, though potentially still relevant depending on the timing. It looks like all the American dealers still don't have the Hugo 2 in stock.


----------



## guliver

Need help after 7month of use mostly plug in, the battery led blink red for a minute and the mojo just turn off
Should I replace the battery and what type to use?


----------



## rbalcom

guliver said:


> Need help after 7month of use mostly plug in, the battery led blink red for a minute and the mojo just turn off
> Should I replace the battery and what type to use?



Battery LED blinking red means less than 10% remaining. My experience is that it shuts off shortly after it starts to blink red. Remove the charging cable for a while (maybe 30 minutes) and then try to charge it checking for the solid white light until it goes completely out. The only real reason to replace the battery is shortened play time.


----------



## SilverEars

Some more AK380, Hugo comparison.

AK380 is slightly brighter than the Hugo, and the treble is finer on the AK380.  Hugo's treble can come off grainy on some vocal tracks.  The AK380's stage seems to depend on the track, but Hugo just seems to open up the stage in general. Bass is definately tighter sounding on the AK380, but can come off unnatural sounding, but Hugo's bass sounds more natural.


----------



## miketlse

SilverEars said:


> Some more AK380, Hugo comparison.
> 
> AK380 is slightly brighter than the Hugo, and the treble is finer on the AK380.  Hugo's treble can come off grainy on some vocal tracks.  The AK380's stage seems to depend on the track, but Hugo just seems to open up the stage in general. Bass is definately tighter sounding on the AK380, but can come off unnatural sounding, but Hugo's bass sounds more natural.


Why don't you post Hugo specific information on the Hugo thread, instead of the Mojo thread?


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 28, 2017)

miketlse said:


> Why don't you post Hugo specific information on the Hugo thread, instead of the Mojo thread?


My bad, it was actually a comparison to Mojo, not Hugo(as I don't currently own a Hugo).  I've mixed them up.  Sorry for the confusion guys.

Should have read as:

Some more AK380, Mojo comparison.

AK380 is slightly brighter than the Mojo, and the treble is finer on the AK380.  Mojo's treble can come off grainy on some vocal tracks.  The AK380's stage seems to depend on the track, but Mojo just seems to open up the stage in general. Bass is definately tighter sounding on the AK380, but can come off unnatural sounding, but Mojo's bass sounds more natural.


----------



## karmazynowy

Is this normal, that Mojo sometimes clicks and pops when using with Windows? It appears only when I use it with Tidal, Spotify, YT but problem don't exists on Foobar2000 with ASIO. Same on my PC and laptop, WIN10, last Chords drivers. I have Mojo from one of the frist batches, no QR code on it. Should i send it for repair/replace?


----------



## miketlse

karmazynowy said:


> Is this normal, that Mojo sometimes clicks and pops when using with Windows? It appears only when I use it with Tidal, Spotify, YT but problem don't exists on Foobar2000 with ASIO. Same on my PC and laptop, WIN10, last Chords drivers. I have Mojo from one of the frist batches, no QR code on it. Should i send it for repair/replace?


Your Mojo is ok, and it is working as designed.
The usual reasons for clicks and pops during tracks are:

pauses in the music data stream from the phone/computer etc. Mojo plays the data which it receives (ie a blank) and the result is a click or pop. The pause in the music stream can be caused by the system priorities of the phone/computer (eg update screen set as a higher priority to send the music stream), and can often be cured by some trial and error with the system settings. Sometimes these pauses are caused by the music player app, so check your settings there as well. These pauses were reported to be a serious issue by people playing games on their pc, and using mojo for the audio (games usually place a high priority on screen updates). 
If your computer streams corrupt data to the Mojo, the Chord driver will request that the data is resent again. The default windows drivers do not request this resend, so check which drivers are being used by Tidal, Spotify, YT.
There are quite a few posts in this thread discussing issues with clicks/pops, and their cures, so you may find some useful information if you search the thread.


----------



## karmazynowy

So another question is - why only Mojo have this problems? I have tried at least 10 different full DACs, portable combos, daps (in DAC mode) in the last 3 years and Mojo is the only one which has this problem. Why is it so sensitive to this?


----------



## 474194 (Jul 28, 2017)

karmazynowy said:


> So another question is - why only Mojo have this problems? I have tried at least 10 different full DACs, portable combos, daps (in DAC mode) in the last 3 years and Mojo is the only one which has this problem. Why is it so sensitive to this?



Mojo is using proprietary Chord drivers.  Other DAC's maybe using Windows native drivers.

Have you tried uninstalling the Chord drivers in Device Manager, reboot, then install the new Chord drivers?  Maybe it's using a combo of old and new Chord drivers so maybe uninstalling might help.

I don't use the Mojo on PC so not familiar, but shouldn't hurt to try.

Another thing you can try is if you have a spare hard drive to swap with current drive and install a fresh Windows and fresh Chord drivers.  It's quite easy with the Windows Media Creation tool if you have a spare.

If after a fresh install and installing the latest drivers, the problem is still replicated then maybe it's time to send it in...


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 28, 2017)

Could someone direct me to posts explaining the technical causes of the Mojo and Hugo sounding different despite both having no noise floor modulation and the same effective number of taps?


----------



## x RELIC x

Music Alchemist said:


> Could someone direct me to posts explaining the technical causes of the Mojo and Hugo sounding different despite both having no noise floor modulation and the same effective number of taps?



Mojo has the same TAP number, but run at half speed for battery considerations. Mojo has a 4e Pulse Array DAC and Hugo2 has a 10e Pulse Array DAC. Hugo2 WTA filter goes to 256FS while Mojo's WTA filter goes to 16FS. Hugo2 has a more robust analogue stage that also has second order noise shaping that the Mojo does not have. The Hugo 2 has a second WTA filter which Mojo does not. It's not just TAPs.


----------



## Music Alchemist

x RELIC x said:


> Mojo has the same TAP number, but run at half speed for battery considerations. Mojo has a 4e Pulse Array DAC and Hugo2 has a 10e Pulse Array DAC. Hugo2 WTA filter goes to 256FS while Mojo's WTA filter goes to 16FS. Hugo2 has a more robust analogue stage that also has second order noise shaping that the Mojo does not have. The Hugo 2 has a second WTA filter which Mojo does not. It's not just TAPs.



...I said Hugo, not Hugo 2.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 28, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> ...I said Hugo, not Hugo 2.



D'oh! Funny thing is Mojo has more TAPs than Hugo1, but as I said, run diffferently.


----------



## Music Alchemist

x RELIC x said:


> D'oh! Funny thing is Mojo has more TAPs than Hugo1, but as I said, run diffferently.



Yeah, that's why I used the phrase effective number of taps, since it has twice as many, but at half speed, making them (seemingly) the same in that respect. I know there are posts explaining the technical reasons they sound different, but they're difficult to track down.


----------



## x RELIC x

Music Alchemist said:


> Yeah, that's why I used the phrase effective number of taps, since it has twice as many, but at half speed, making them (seemingly) the same in that respect. I know there are posts explaining the technical reasons they sound different, but they're difficult to track down.



Also, Rob has pointed out that Hugo sounds brighter partly because of noise floor modulation in the Hugo1. So no, both don't have the same noise floor modulation. Agreed, it's difficult to track down but you can always read all posts by Rob to get a picture of what he's done (not too crazy to read through if you're interested in the matter).


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 28, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> Also, Rob has pointed out that Hugo sounds brighter partly because of noise floor modulation in the Hugo1. So no, both don't have the same noise floor modulation. Agreed, it's difficult to track down but you can always read all posts by Rob to get a picture of what he's done (not too crazy to read through if you're interested in the matter).



Um...I'm just gonna share a relevant quote here:



Rob Watts said:


> The facts are facts - Hugo has the most advanced (in terms of complexity) production interpolation filter available. *It also has zero measurable distortion and noise floor modulation for small signals.* These two facts alone make Hugo remarkable - at any price point.



I did recall reading something in the past about the Hugo having some noise floor modulation. If anyone has links, I'm all ears.

I'm also interested in learning why the 2Qute (home system version of Hugo) has (at least to my ears) better resolution and dynamics than the Mojo.


----------



## x RELIC x

Music Alchemist said:


> I did recall reading something in the past about the Hugo having some noise floor modulation. If anyone has links, I'm all ears.



From the Hugo 2 thread. Clearly stating the Hugo 1 has some noise floor modulation. Things improve, designers find better methods. Not saying this is the exact reason why Mojo is smoother (there are few, even including the capacitors used in the OP stage), but Rob did confirm that the Hugo1 has some noise floor modulation that he's since improved on.



Rob Watts said:


> Not so easy to answer - Hugo 2 is certainly more incisive than Hugo 1, with a lot more transparency; but it is also fundamentally more refined and smoother too - how these two differing qualities come out will depend upon your music - on some tracks you will notice it sounding much more refined and warm; on other tracks you will hear better speed, more power and impact - that initial crack as a stick hits a wood block is much easier to perceive for example.
> 
> Technically, the reasons for *the improved warmth is down to lower noise floor modulation* and overall lower distortion; the improvement in transparency, notably depth and detail resolution is down to the better noise shaping and internal truncation; and the ability to perceive sharp transients (crack as stick hits wood block) is down to improvements on the WTA, notably running at 256 FS. So in this case the timing uncertainty due to sampling has been reduced, and this allows one to perceive rapidly changing sounds.
> 
> Rob




Regarding the capacitors used in the Mojo.



Rob Watts said:


> Sure Mojo is more mid-centric, in that it has a softer or fuller bass; and this is down to the use of a single coupling capacitor (digital DC servos would be too expensive to implement for Mojo). Electrolytic capacitors add an unnatural bloom to the sound, which can sound superficially attractive. I have talked before about yin and yang with audio - the battle between refinement and on the other hand transparency. More refinement equates to a warmer presentation; more transparency gives a much brighter presentation. Unfortunately, people are extremely sensitive to this balance; and when you employ listening tests in product development it's crucial that very sensitive and accurate listening is used, as a superficial improvement may just be down to better balance (one distortion balancing another). So I have to consciously be extremely careful when using listening tests, because you can never be 100% sure; that's why a null listening test (when one can hear no difference) is extremely valuable.



It's not just TAPs, or noise floor modulation, or capacitors, or WTA filters. It's the culmination of the overall design that makes the differences. Mojo was said to be tuned smoother given it's intended portable audience. Hugo1 is brighter due to a variety of reasons.


----------



## Deftone

Ike1985 said:


> My mojo is working great with UAPP on my S8+ but I am unable to channel any other audio to it, say from bandcamp or youtube.  I have tried "prevent usb audio routing" and I have also tried to select different options in "use usb device for" but none of it seems to work.  Is anyone else getting Mojo to work with apps other than UAPP on S8/S8+?



I have never been able to get audio output from youtube on my phone to mojo or other dacs, i searched around and it seems no one else has been able to either.


----------



## Deftone

Pink Kong said:


> I tried it with my friends who are into hi-fi quite seriously, we tested it on 10K audionote system, and we couldn't detect any difference. Its hard to believe that people wow'ing this dac so much and i cant hear a thing. I bought it second hand. First dac was faulty, and this one is replacement (also used), so maybe something was done to it, not sure what to think.



You either have incredibly high expectations (understandably) and youre underwhelmed or you just cant hear the difference.


----------



## bocosb

After exhausting all the test option and try all the chargers and leaving mojo overnight I came to the conclusion that either my battery is dead or the charging circuitry is defective.. I will contact my dealer in about 2 weeks when I get home. Anyone got the battery replacement done? After 1 and a half years it should be covered by warranty but if that's the battery life under heavy use(10-12h/day) maybe I should consider another option?


----------



## miketlse

bocosb said:


> After exhausting all the test option and try all the chargers and leaving mojo overnight I came to the conclusion that either my battery is dead or the charging circuitry is defective.. I will contact my dealer in about 2 weeks when I get home. Anyone got the battery replacement done? After 1 and a half years it should be covered by warranty but if that's the battery life under heavy use(10-12h/day) maybe I should consider another option?


Return your Mojo to Chord via your dealer.
Your issue may not be caused by your battery. Several months ago @Mojo ideas posted that Chord had tested the Mojos that had been returned because of 'battery issues', and virtually all of them had fully working batteries, but one of the components in their charging circuitry had failed.


----------



## x RELIC x

Just reporting that on iOS 10.3.3 using the older lightning camera connection kit that I've had no dropouts at all with the Mojo. Solid as a rock from my iPad Pro for the past hour. Typically I don't use iOS devices to the Mojo but I just had to stream the BBC PROMS in binaural.

Excellent quality... highly recommended thanks to @Christer.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0594zng


----------



## Music Alchemist

I find myself having to explain why I think the Mojo is better than so-and-so DAC and how this is supported by measurements and technical performance rather frequently nowadays. It's tiresome...and sometimes fruitless, since there are always going to be those who prefer a different sound signature or just don't test things properly.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 29, 2017)

Has anyone tried various optical TOSLINK cables with the Mojo? Got links to impressions/comparisons? (Or you can post new ones.)

I'm just using a dirt cheap Monoprice cable at the moment and would like to experiment with better ones. (Many say pricier ones sound better and are worth buying.)

This $119 one has my curiosity piqued: http://shop.mapleshadestore.com/Mapleshade-Clearlink-Optical-Cable-Standard-Toslink/productinfo/OPTICAL-ST/

Also, should I get a better source that outputs TOSLINK? (I'm just using a Behringer UCA202 now.)


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 30, 2017)

Logically, the transmition of light is not affected by interference and impedance so the quality of the cable should only come down to light dispersion within the cable which would only affect the amount of data that ends up at the other receiving end (not able to transmit 24/192). Jitter may be a factor but I'm uncertain if the cable has any effect or more to do with the source and receiver than it has to do with the cable itself.

Glass typically reduces inter-modal dispersion of the light but also has a terrible bend radius (glass breaks). There are plastic cables like the ones from Sysconcept that use thousands of micro strands which significantly reduce inter-modal light dispersion and have a very tight bend radius and still transmit up to the 24/192 S/PDiF spec.

Many cheap plastic optical cables only allow up to 24/96kHz and that's about where the 'improvement' of a good optical cable can be had, regardless of marketing, IMO.


----------



## Slaphead

Music Alchemist said:


> Has anyone tried various optical TOSLINK cables with the Mojo? Got links to impressions/comparisons? (Or you can post new ones.)
> 
> I'm just using a dirt cheap Monoprice cable at the moment and would like to experiment with better ones. (Many say pricier ones sound better and are worth buying.)
> 
> ...



Personally I'd only bother with getting a more expensive TOSLINK cable if you're having problems with drop outs at higher bit depths and sample rates. I'm using just a cheap "shop own brand" TOSLINK cable and have zero issues with it, and IMO it sounds just a touch smoother than the USB connection (probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference in a blind test though).

That said virtually all of my material is at 16/44, so I wouldn't expect many, if any issues, with a cheap TOSLINK cable in my setup.


----------



## Music Alchemist

I'm looking for impressions based on direct experience, not theory.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 30, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> I'm looking for impressions based on direct experience, not theory.



Well, my direct experience is that I've never heard a difference with different optical cables no matter the quality. One glass optical cable I own I paid $200 for and to my ears it sounds exactly the same as a cheap $10 cable I have. The difference I noted was the cheap cable only transmits up to 24/96kHz and that's about the only difference to me. Of course I'm sure others may chime in with their own opinions but that's my _unbiased_ opinion based on experience.

Edit: Regarding your second question of a different source, in my experience, I've heard worse sound from the AK100 mk2 than the AK240 using the same optical cable. I really wanted the AK100 mk2 to sound the same as the whole reason I purchased it was to stack with the Mojo. So, in my opinion/experience, a different source can make a difference, but don't ask me to explain why there was a difference.


----------



## Music Alchemist

x RELIC x said:


> Well, my direct experience is that I've never heard a difference with different optical cables no matter the quality. One glass optical cable I own I paid $200 dollars for and to my ears it sounds exactly the same as a cheap $10 cable I have. The difference I noted was the cheap cable only transmits up to 24/96kHz and that's about the only difference to me. Of course I'm sure others may chime in with their own opinions but that's my unbiased opinion based on experience.



Thanks for clarifying. For what it's worth, here's a post I tracked down with impressions of that Mapleshade cable:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/page-233#post-12691548


----------



## x RELIC x

Music Alchemist said:


> Thanks for clarifying. For what it's worth, here's a post I tracked down with impressions of that Mapleshade cable:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/page-233#post-12691548



So, the cable differences he heard were more subtle than the differences with the washing machine pads...... hmmmmmm, think about that.


----------



## canali

mojo battery ...anyone know how many mAh it has?
i have 2 rechargers: 2500 and 5000


----------



## Music Alchemist

x RELIC x said:


> So, the cable differences he heard were more subtle than the differences with the washing machine pads...... hmmmmmm, think about that.



True, but these things tend to be in the subtle category.

So which upgrades for the Mojo that cost under $200 would you personally recommend?



canali said:


> mojo battery ...anyone know how many mAh it has?
> i have 2 rechargers: 2500 and 5000



https://chordelectronics.co.uk/supp...ct-battery-mojo-hugo-hugo-tt/usb-charger-buy/



> All our USB charged devices require a minimum of 5v 1amp to charge the internal battery. However, we recommend purchasing a 2amp charger because, although some may be listed with an output power of 1amp, they may in fact be delivering less than this.
> 
> There is not a problem with purchasing a charger that can deliver more than 2amps of current with our USB charged devices as the internal charger circuit is protected against this. Please note, that for optimal performance we recommend using a USB to Micro USB cable no longer than 1.5m for play and charging.


----------



## miketlse

Music Alchemist said:


> So which upgrades for the Mojo that cost under $200 would you personally recommend?


Shanling M1 plus a cable https://www.amazon.com/Shanling-M1-Lossless-Player-Portable/dp/B01LXZRUXE
Suffers from none of the electrical noise generated by phones, and can take a 256Gb card


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> Shanling M1 plus a cable https://www.amazon.com/Shanling-M1-Lossless-Player-Portable/dp/B01LXZRUXE
> Suffers from none of the electrical noise generated by phones, and can take a 256Gb card



I use my Mojo with a PC and studio speakers. I even have an $882 operating system (Windows Server 2016 Standard Core) and ~$137 optimization software (AudiophileOptimizer). However, the improvements of that software are less apparent with the Mojo than with the 2Qute. I've been using normal Windows and TOSLINK lately since it's less of a pain. Anyway, I'm only looking for enhancements that would apply to a home system, as I only listen to music at home. (Oh, and TOSLINK already electrically isolates the DAC.)


----------



## Starcruncher

Putting out a feeler post.

Is there any interest in a package deal consisting of:
Mojo
iPod touch 128 GB, 6th gen
Penon lighting to micro USB cable


----------



## maxh22

Music Alchemist said:


> True, but these things tend to be in the subtle category.
> 
> So which upgrades for the Mojo that cost under $200 would you personally recommend?/



Schiit recently announced the Eitr which is a high-quality USB to Spidif converter which they claim fixes the USB problem once and for all for a modest price of $180.
http://www.schiit.com/products/eitr


----------



## Deftone

Music Alchemist said:


> I use my Mojo with a PC and studio speakers. I even have an $882 operating system (Windows Server 2016 Standard Core) and ~$137 optimization software (AudiophileOptimizer). However, the improvements of that software are less apparent with the Mojo than with the 2Qute. I've been using normal Windows and TOSLINK lately since it's less of a pain. Anyway, I'm only looking for enhancements that would apply to a home system, as I only listen to music at home. (Oh, and TOSLINK already electrically isolates the DAC.)



Ah that must be annoying dropping a grand on audio software only to find not worth the hassle at the moment.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 30, 2017)

maxh22 said:


> Schiit recently announced the Eitr which is a high-quality USB to Spidif converter which they claim fixes the USB problem once and for all for a modest price of $180.
> http://www.schiit.com/products/eitr



I am aware, but it only outputs coaxial, and, from what I've read, Rob Watts said TOSLINK is the best input for the Mojo and Hugo. (I'm already using TOSLINK via a Behringer UCA202, so USB is not even a factor for me, and it only cost $30.)



Deftone said:


> Ah that must be annoying dropping a grand on audio software only to find not worth the hassle at the moment.



Well, Windows Server has a free evaluation that can be extended multiple times, so I only paid ~$137 for AO.


----------



## Wreckgar7

maxh22 said:


> Schiit recently announced the Eitr which is a high-quality USB to Spidif converter which they claim fixes the USB problem once and for all for a modest price of $180.
> http://www.schiit.com/products/eitr


What cable do i need to use the Eitr with mojo?


----------



## maxh22 (Jul 30, 2017)

Wreckgar7 said:


> What cable do i need to use the Eitr with mojo?



One USB cable, one Spdif Coax cable.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Rob Watts said:


> Mojo is designed to drive loudspeakers. You will be amazed hearing it fill the room with beautiful sound using efficient 8 ohm horn loudspeakers.



How loud would these speakers be able to get when driven by the Mojo?

https://emotiva.com/products/speakers/airmotiv-t1

Nominal impedance: 4 ohms
Efficiency: 88 dB (2.83V/1m)

Are 3.5 mm to speaker wire cables readily available without having to wait for a DIY builder?


----------



## fordski

Music Alchemist said:


> How loud would these speakers be able to get when driven by the Mojo?
> 
> https://emotiva.com/products/speakers/airmotiv-t1
> 
> ...



Those are pretty inefficient speakers and I doubt you'd get much from the mojo without an external amp. Self powered speakers would be a better option and Emotiv have several models.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

AC-12 said:


> Doesn't Bluetooth downsample?  Not enough sample data SQ-wise.
> 
> SQ is being sacrificed in some way with Bluetooth and/or CCK?  That's what I'm trying to avoid for next purchase.



It shouldn't. If you transfer a file over BT, it's over BT. There shouldn't be any SQ at all because it's a purely digital transfer. You can transfer a video file from one device to another over BT and it's not any different when it gets there. The issue is the speed. Older BT protocols were too slow to able to stream at high bitrates so they downsampled to avoid juttering and skipping. BT4 does 25mbps, a hell of a lot higher than any files you're gonna throw at it.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Jul 31, 2017)

fordski said:


> Those are pretty inefficient speakers and I doubt you'd get much from the mojo without an external amp. Self powered speakers would be a better option and Emotiv have several models.



I'm using JBL LSR305 powered nearfield studio monitors, but am toying with the idea of getting tower speakers. I did notice that one review recommended an amp that outputs 150W or more, so I guess I would need a speaker amp for that one.


----------



## x RELIC x

Omega speakers have a range of high efficient speakers (94.5dB 8 Ohm, 99dB 4-6 Ohm) but I'm still not sure if the Mojo on its own would drive them loud enough, plus the low impedance may be an issue.

@romaz spoke pretty highly of them with the DAVE, but the DAVE has much more power output than the Mojo.

https://omegaloudspeakers.com/collections/monitor-speakers


----------



## Music Alchemist

x RELIC x said:


> Omega speakers have a range of high efficient speakers (94.5dB 8 Ohm, 99dB 4-6 Ohm) but I'm still not sure if the Mojo on its own would drive them loud enough, plus the low impedance may be an issue.
> 
> @romaz spoke pretty highly of them with the DAVE, but the DAVE has much more power output than the Mojo.
> 
> https://omegaloudspeakers.com/collections/monitor-speakers



Yeah, he told me about driving those with his DAVE. However, I'm curious about floorstanding tower speakers (with many drivers) for the time being. The Klipsch R-26F (another one that caught my eye) is 8 ohms / 97 dB and is being sold for well below MSRP. If I got them, I'd probably use a vintage receiver to drive them, but could see how the Mojo fares as well.


----------



## Wreckgar7

maxh22 said:


> One USB cable, one Spdif Coax cable.


Doesn't it need to be a 3.5mm to spdif cable? I dont see how i can connect it IF not. Could you please send a link or picture of the cable? Thank you and sorry im the worst at this


----------



## 126045 (Jul 31, 2017)

LE: The happiness hasn't lasted. The music stopped after 1min of playing. Apple needs to fix this!
=======
I've got my Mojo and the Chord's case today. Super enthusiastic by the quality of sound, I am using it with a pair of (wired) B&W P5 and alternatively Audiotechnica ATH-M50.
I am keeping my DSD files stored on an iPhone 6S Plus running Kaisertone, connected to Mojo via Apple Lightning to USB 3.0 adapter: https://www.conrad.se/?websale8=conrad-swe&pi=1431336.
I don't experience the same interruptions as people are complaining about while using iOS 10.3.2. Did I've missed anything?


----------



## maxh22

Wreckgar7 said:


> Doesn't it need to be a 3.5mm to spdif cable? I dont see how i can connect it IF not. Could you please send a link or picture of the cable? Thank you and sorry im the worst at this



I found a couple options you could take a look at:

https://www.ramelectronics.net/SPDIF.aspx
https://www.amazon.com/Micca-SPDIF-...qid=1501530066&sr=8-1&keywords=spdif+coax+3.5

Not too sure about the Micca cable but the former should work.


----------



## Music Alchemist

I wonder if Chord will ever release a more aggressive-sounding DAC at the same price point as the Mojo. I've mentioned that the 2Qute sounds more resolving, aggressive, and dynamic, but at a much higher price. The Mojo is still phenomenal, but is noticeably more mellow and rounded.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 31, 2017)

Right, IMO Mojo is very good performance for pricing if comparing to others in the top ends.  AK380 is 5x the price and there are catagories Mojo does better, in terms of strictly sonic qualities.  UI and build is a different matter.


----------



## headfry

mandrei83 said:


> LE: The happiness hasn't lasted. The music stopped after 1min of playing. Apple needs to fix this!
> =======
> I've got my Mojo and the Chord's case today. Super enthusiastic by the quality of sound, I am using it with a pair of (wired) B&W P5 and alternatively Audiotechnica ATH-M50.
> I am keeping my DSD files stored on an iPhone 6S Plus running Kaisertone, connected to Mojo via Apple Lightning to USB 3.0 adapter: https://www.conrad.se/?websale8=conrad-swe&pi=1431336.
> I don't experience the same interruptions as people are complaining about while using iOS 10.3.2. Did I've missed anything?




I use the same iPhone and USB 3.0 CCK, also using Kaisertone. Works on all my IOS devices in 10.3.3 and worked as well
in 10.3.2. One thing I do is tilt the Mojo by putting a small object underneath, with the micro USB cable pointing up. Also,
this arrangement isn't suited for on the go but on a stable surface, as moving the iPhone or Mojo  can pause it (as can changing volume
on the Mojo unless done very carefully).

Love the sound of my setup, yours should be working too!


----------



## Wreckgar7

maxh22 said:


> I found a couple options you could take a look at:
> 
> https://www.ramelectronics.net/SPDIF.aspx
> https://www.amazon.com/Micca-SPDIF-...qid=1501530066&sr=8-1&keywords=spdif+coax+3.5
> ...


Nice, thanks alot


----------



## Deftone

Music Alchemist said:


> I wonder if Chord will ever release a more aggressive-sounding DAC at the same price point as the Mojo. I've mentioned that the 2Qute sounds more resolving, aggressive, and dynamic, but at a much higher price. The Mojo is still phenomenal, but is noticeably more mellow and rounded.



What made you go back to Mojo if you liked the 2Qute more?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Deftone said:


> What made you go back to Mojo if you liked the 2Qute more?



Because I paid $1,300 for the (new) 2Qute and just $400 for the (used) Mojo. I'd rather put that money toward better speakers right now.

(Also, I had not heard the Mojo with speakers until getting the second Mojo.)


----------



## ve3fnd

I had a 2Qute about a year or so back, was not that impressed, I found it to be bright and lifeless. After that I got a Hugo 1 much better DAC IMO. The Hugo 1 sounds so smooth and warm compared to the 2qute. Now I picked up a Mojo to use with my Ipad and sennheiser momentum headphones. The Mojo is a great headphone amp. It's not bad as a home DAC as well, I could live with it. But guys it was not designed to be a home DAC so you get what you pay for hihi. I use my Hugo 1 at home and Mojo on the go. I actually find the Mojo to be just a bit smoother and more musical on my momentums. The Hugo 1 is the clear winner at home. My home setup so you know what I compared them on is Micromega PA-20 pre, PW-400 amp and Martin Logan motion 40 speakers (nordost blue heaven speaker cable). A good friend of mine is getting a Hugo 2 soon, I may take it for a demo.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah, I would describe Mojo as musical sounding as well, which is interchangeable to natural.  Other players tend to sound a bit digital IMO, and EDM typicall always works for this reason, but natural instrumentals not quite as much.  If listening to instrumentals, Mojo does well on the mids, and low end.


----------



## Deftone

ve3fnd said:


> I had a 2Qute about a year or so back, was not that impressed, I found it to be bright and lifeless. After that I got a Hugo 1 much better DAC IMO. The Hugo 1 sounds so smooth and warm compared to the 2qute. Now I picked up a Mojo to use with my Ipad and sennheiser momentum headphones. The Mojo is a great headphone amp. It's not bad as a home DAC as well, I could live with it. But guys it was not designed to be a home DAC so you get what you pay for hihi. I use my Hugo 1 at home and Mojo on the go. I actually find the Mojo to be just a bit smoother and more musical on my momentums. The Hugo 1 is the clear winner at home. My home setup so you know what I compared them on is Micromega PA-20 pre, PW-400 amp and Martin Logan motion 40 speakers (nordost blue heaven speaker cable). A good friend of mine is getting a Hugo 2 soon, I may take it for a demo.



Arent the Hugo and 2Qute almost the same?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Deftone said:


> Arent the Hugo and 2Qute almost the same?



The 2Qute is the home system version of the Hugo and has galvanic isolation, wall power, and perhaps a few other differences.


----------



## x RELIC x

ve3fnd said:


> The Mojo is a great headphone amp.



Actually it's a terrible headphone amp as you can't use it strictly as an amp. Notice there are no analogue inputs on any Chord DAC. That's because technically it's a DAC that's able to drive headphones from its analogue stage rather than a DAC with a separate amp.


----------



## ve3fnd

Yes you are right, Hugo 1 and 2Qute are very similar. I think the fact that the Hugo is running off its battery and that you have control over output power makes it play better with more gear IMO. I have heard about others who had trouble with a 2Qute sounding bright.


----------



## ve3fnd

x RELIC x said:


> Actually it's a terrible headphone amp as you can't use it strictly as an amp. Notice there are no analogue inputs on any Chord DAC. That's because technically it's a DAC that's able to drive headphones from its analogue stage rather than a DAC with a separate amp.



If you want to get all technical, then the Mojo is a great DAC that's able to drive headphones from its analogue stage.


----------



## x RELIC x

ve3fnd said:


> If you want to get all technical, then the Mojo is a great DAC that's able to drive headphones from its analogue stage.



It just has been confusing for many who can't figure out why it can't be used as an amp only. Also, there's so many comments that the DAC is great but the amp isn't. So yes, technically it's good to be clear about how it's put together.


----------



## ve3fnd

x RELIC x said:


> It just has been confusing for many who can't figure out why it can't be used as an amp only. Also, there's so many comments that the DAC is great but the amp isn't. So yes, technically it's good to be clear about how it's put together.



I was more trying to get at the fact that its geared towards OTG with headphones, at home it will work but its not going to blow anyone away IMO. Also I don't think I would try driving any speakers from my Mojo anytime soon lol


----------



## Music Alchemist

ve3fnd said:


> Yes you are right, Hugo 1 and 2Qute are very similar. I think the fact that the Hugo is running off its battery and that you have control over output power makes it play better with more gear IMO. I have heard about others who had trouble with a 2Qute sounding bright.



I thought it only had a slight tinge of brightness. I really enjoyed the realism I got with the 2Qute. The Mojo is just a temporary solution until I figure out the timing for speaker and DAC upgrades.



ve3fnd said:


> If you want to get all technical, then the Mojo is a great DAC that's able to drive headphones from its analogue stage.



But to be clear (for those with misconceptions, not necessarily you), there are six parallel transistors in the output stage of the DAC, so it still has amplification in there. (As does any DAC, but Chord has adapted them to drive headphones too.)



ve3fnd said:


> I was more trying to get at the fact that its geared towards OTG with headphones, at home it will work but its not going to blow anyone away IMO. Also I don't think I would try driving any speakers from my Mojo anytime soon lol



I still like the Mojo more than the Modi Multibit, iFi micro iDSD, etc. at home.

I'm glad I found a power amp that can drive pretty much anything for just $150. Now I just have to worry about whether tower speakers would work in my bedroom. (They're still shorter than my monitors on stands, but some say you should sit eight feet or more away from floorstanders.)


----------



## ve3fnd (Jul 31, 2017)

I will say for others setups the 2Qute may sound much better then what I experienced. It could simply be its not compatible with my pre. My dealer did warn me of a possible impedance match problem between the 2Qute and some gear. That may have been what was going on. I'm happy I ended up with a Hugo and a Mojo. Not only did I like the sound of the Hugo 1 better, I liked that it can go portable if I want to. There is nothing wrong with using the Mojo at home, just keep in mind it can only do so much at its price point. I see people expecting it to be a giant killer. I love my Mojo but IMO the Hugo is far better in my home system then the Mojo is. Not only because of SQ but I like the inputs better and the fact that they are switchable. I'm also not a fan of using a "Y" adapter to go from 1/8th to RCA plugs but that's just me. As long as your happy with how your own setup is sounding, is all that matters. I forgot to mention I like having volume control on the Hugo as well.


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 1, 2017)

I think I just bought the wrong smartphone to use as a file source with Mojo.

I bought an LG G5 SE.

I emailed LG before I bought it and told them how I wanted to use it.
1. With the LG add on DAC and use it as a walkman
2. With the Chord Mojo as an external DAC.


This was part of their reply:
"the only feature that has been removed from the G5 SE is the VR functionality, as OTG support has been dropped"

I read that a few times and didn't recognise it meant Virtual Reality, which doesn't matter to me. (I just thought, "Ah some feature, I probably wouldn't use anyway".) However I managed to not 'take in' that they were saying there is no OTG, (On The Go).

If there's no OTG, then surely that means it will not work with the Mojo.

Oddly though, this review says the LG G5 SE does support OTG. (If you scroll down to where is says LG G5 SE Interfaces.) http://www.wovow.org/review-lg-g5-se-modular-smartphone/

This states USB OTG compatibility.. http://gadgets.ndtv.com/lg-g5-se-3452

The LG website says, USB 2.0, Type-C. http://www.lg.com/uk/mobile-phones/lg-H840

Gsmarena also state it has OTG support. http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_g5_se-8056.php

Please anyone?


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> I think I just bought the wrong smartphone to use as a file source with Mojo.
> 
> I bought an LG G5 SE.
> 
> ...


----------



## majo123

I was wondering if anyone could further my knowledge on the sound quality of the mojo and if i can improve from my phone...basically i have paired the mojo with a galaxy s7 via usb  ... a fiio x7 via usb...a opus1 via optical ...and via usb  on laptop  .
Now in my opinion the best sound i am getting is via usb out of laptop, opus1 optical second and both the usb  x7 and galaxy s7 last ...should the x7 and galaxy s7 be more or less equivilant as laptop as they are only being used as transport ?.


----------



## ve3fnd

GreenBow said:


> I think I just bought the wrong smartphone to use as a file source with Mojo.
> 
> I bought an LG G5 SE.
> 
> ...



I had nothing but bad luck with Android and my Mojo. The Samsung phone I have (grand prime) does not have USB OTG.  It was very hard to find online if it had OTG, the real test was when i pluged in the OTG Plug and then the Mojo with no sound. I also tested on a Samsung tablet, I can't remember the model right now with no luck. From what I have seen there are very few android phones that have USB OTG. I ended up buying an Ipad mini 3, because as far as I know all apple devices have USB OTG with the camera connection kit. After using the Mojo with the Ipad using Tidal, I am nothing but happy. I now have HD audio anywhere I go. The Mojo is a huge step up form headphones plugged in to only the Ipad.  I am using Sennheiser momentum headphones as of now. If you already have the Mojo you could test it on a display phone to be sure it works. You will need an OTG cable. Hope this helps some.


----------



## SilverEars

Are you guys using usb audio player pro and running into those problems?

It's an app on the Google play store for android devices.


----------



## GreenBow

@miketlse
@ve3fnd

I am in a position where I can return the phone, since it has not yet been delivered.

I think the only way to find out if it will work is to try it, maybe in a shop. It's not a new phone though, so would be hard to find. If the phone packaging is open I could do a quick try.

Really sad to hear that Android and Mojo are awkward. I thought everyone was doing fine.

Am feeling quite dismal about the prospects of this going well.


----------



## miketlse

ve3fnd said:


> I had nothing but bad luck with Android and my Mojo. The Samsung phone I have (grand prime) does not have USB OTG.  It was very hard to find online if it had OTG, the real test was when i pluged in the OTG Plug and then the Mojo with no sound. I also tested on a Samsung tablet, I can't remember the model right now with no luck. From what I have seen there are very few android phones that have USB OTG. I ended up buying an Ipad mini 3, because as far as I know all apple devices have USB OTG with the camera connection kit. After using the Mojo with the Ipad using Tidal, I am nothing but happy. I now have HD audio anywhere I go. The Mojo is a huge step up form headphones plugged in to only the Ipad.  I am using Sennheiser momentum headphones as of now. If you already have the Mojo you could test it on a display phone to be sure it works. You will need an OTG cable. Hope this helps some.


Only the 'top of the range' Samsung phones were OTG.


----------



## miketlse

majo123 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could further my knowledge on the sound quality of the mojo and if i can improve from my phone...basically i have paired the mojo with a galaxy s7 via usb  ... a fiio x7 via usb...a opus1 via optical ...and via usb  on laptop  .
> Now in my opinion the best sound i am getting is via usb out of laptop, opus1 optical second and both the usb  x7 and galaxy s7 last ...should the x7 and galaxy s7 be more or less equivilant as laptop as they are only being used as transport ?.



Phones in general would be the noisiest option, because they generate RFI when they broadcast, and their internal components also generate electrical noise. Remember also that most people stack their phone and Mojo together, so there is little distance between the phone aerial and the USB cable connecting the phone to the Mojo. Some phones are notoriously noisy, but others are fairly quiet. You can often get rid of most/all of the RFI by adding a cheap ferrite choke to the USB cable. If you still get some electrical noise (Rob Watts posts that low level electrical noise, can fool the brain into hearing music as 'brighter', but some people do enjoy this brightness), you can do some trial and error with the phone settings, and alter the priority of some of the activities (eg screen refresh). Even so, I found it difficult to make my phone 100% silent, and some noise could still be heard during very quiet music passages.
High spec DAPs are usually quiet anyway, firstly because they are not trying to regularly transmit to the local cell tower. Using optical removes the risk of low level electrical noise. I have found that optical (from my computer) is a clearer music source, but lacked the slight brightness that I could hear when using USB.
USB from laptop - as mentioned in bullet point 2, I used to detect brightness when connecting my ten year old desktop to Mojo via USB. Rob Watts has posted that he finds his modern laptop to be very quiet when operating off battery, but when connected to the mains, he can sometimes detect some mains noise that has passed through the ground plane of the laptop circuit board, and then through the USB cable.
Overall I think your findings are much as I would expect.


----------



## majo123

miketlse said:


> Phones in general would be the noisiest option, because they generate RFI when they broadcast, and their internal components also generate electrical noise. Remember also that most people stack their phone and Mojo together, so there is little distance between the phone aerial and the USB cable connecting the phone to the Mojo. Some phones are notoriously noisy, but others are fairly quiet. You can often get rid of most/all of the RFI by adding a cheap ferrite choke to the USB cable. If you still get some electrical noise (Rob Watts posts that low level electrical noise, can fool the brain into hearing music as 'brighter', but some people do enjoy this brightness), you can do some trial and error with the phone settings, and alter the priority of some of the activities (eg screen refresh). Even so, I found it difficult to make my phone 100% silent, and some noise could still be heard during very quiet music passages.
> High spec DAPs are usually quiet anyway, firstly because they are not trying to regularly transmit to the local cell tower. Using optical removes the risk of low level electrical noise. I have found that optical (from my computer) is a clearer music source, but lacked the slight brightness that I could hear when using USB.
> USB from laptop - as mentioned in bullet point 2, I used to detect brightness when connecting my ten year old desktop to Mojo via USB. Rob Watts has posted that he finds his modern laptop to be very quiet when operating off battery, but when connected to the mains, he can sometimes detect some mains noise that has passed through the ground plane of the laptop circuit board, and then through the USB cable.
> Overall I think your findings are much as I would expect.




Ok thanks and thanks for the thorough explanation, seems as though I will stay prefering the mojo through usb laptop which I think is fantastic.


----------



## Slim1970

majo123 said:


> Ok thanks and thanks for the thorough explanation, seems as though I will stay prefering the mojo through usb laptop which I think is fantastic.


The Mojo in DAC only mode is fantastic. I use it as my DAC for my Pro iCan and they work very well together.


----------



## SilverEars

If there is noise, you should hear it.  It's simple.

If the phone is transmitting or receiving and Mojo is picking it up, you will hear it.  Same for noise through the mains, which I rarely have heard, but lately I've heard humm leaking through the usb cable connected to a wallplug.  Obviously it was grounding issue, and my iems were picking it up even when touching Mojo.  


It's more of an issue with sensitive headphones.


----------



## miketlse

majo123 said:


> Ok thanks and thanks for the thorough explanation, seems as though I will stay prefering the mojo through usb laptop which I think is fantastic.


Glad that you have found an overall system that enables you to enjoy your music.
I am probably fortunate that my desktop is so old, that it has an optical output, so I was able to compare usb and optical from the same source. Optical provided a very clean signal, which resulted in music sounding like a *very precise copy* of the original recording. USB added that low level of electrical noise, which made the music brighter, giving the impression of listening to the *actual performance* of the music. I tended to favour optical for most music.
Interestingly enough, now that I also have the Hugo 2, both the optical and USB seem to sound the same - that slight brightness with USB has disappeared.


----------



## miketlse

SilverEars said:


> If there is noise, you should hear it.  It's simple.
> 
> If the phone is transmitting or receiving and Mojo is picking it up, you will hear it.  Same for noise through the mains, which I rarely have heard, but lately I've heard humm leaking through the usb cable connected to a wallplug.  Obviously it was grounding issue, and my iems were picking it up even when touching Mojo.
> 
> ...


Read some of @Rob Watts posts about the sources of electrical noise, and how the brain then plays tricks with how you perceive music. You will soon understand that noise is not quite as simple as you are making out.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 1, 2017)

Nonsense, usb stream cannot change the frequency response.  Only effects of noise in the line can effect the signal digitally to cause errors if significant, but the stream get converted to analog.  If there is noise in the line, it's a grounding issue and cannot make sound brighter.  If there is noise you will hear the noise floor, or if it's significant you will hear it, whatever type of noise it is.

Who care what Rob says.  Is he the messiah?


----------



## almarti

x RELIC x said:


> It just has been confusing for many who can't figure out why it can't be used as an amp only. Also, there's so many comments that the DAC is great but the amp isn't. So yes, technically it's good to be clear about how it's put together.


Which amp do you recommend to connect the Mojo to in order to drive MrSpeakers Ether Flow at very high level of SQ?


----------



## miketlse

SilverEars said:


> Nonsense, usb stream cannot change the frequency response.  Only effects of noise in the line can effect the signal digitally to cause errors if significant, but the stream get converted to analog.  If there is noise in the line, it's a grounding issue and cannot make sound brighter.  If there is noise you will hear the noise floor, or if it's significant you will hear it, whatever type of noise it is.
> 
> Who care what Rob says.  Is he the messiah?


You are just trying to justify the physics of the cable. You are completely missing the point about how the brain interprets the signals received in the ears - and this has nothing to do with the physics of the cable.
Have you read any of Robs posts on the subject?


----------



## x RELIC x

almarti said:


> Which amp do you recommend to connect the Mojo to in order to drive MrSpeakers Ether Flow at very high level of SQ?



Personally, none. I really prefer the ETHER Flow direct from the Mojo with nothing else added in the chain. At my listening levels I'm typically barely on red in the volume range so there is more than ample headroom with the ETHER Flow. For higher SQ I'd move to even more resolving gear like the Hugo2 or the DAVE rather than adding devices in the chain. But that's just my opinion.

If I had a stand alone DAC that _required_ adding an amp then I find that the MrSpeakers headphones sound great with Cavalli amps. I also really like the tuning of ALO amps and something like the ALO Cv5 is something I'd like to audition.


----------



## ve3fnd

SilverEars said:


> Are you guys using usb audio player pro and running into those problems?
> 
> It's an app on the Google play store for android devices.



I used that app, the problem was my android stuff didn't have OTG. Apple is far better for HD music IMO. Now I use Tidal and Onkyo hf player on the Ipad, it works great with no issues what so ever. YouTube also works through the Mojo with no issue.


----------



## almarti

x RELIC x said:


> Personally, none. I really prefer the ETHER Flow direct from the Mojo with nothing else added in the chain. At my listening levels I'm typically barely on red in the volume range so there is more than ample headroom with the ETHER Flow. For higher SQ I'd move to even more resolving gear like the Hugo2 or the DAVE rather than adding devices in the chain. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> If I had a stand alone DAC that _required_ adding an amp then I find that the MrSpeakers headphones sound great with Cavalli amps. I also really like the tuning of ALO amps and something like the ALO Cv5 is something I'd like to audition.


Got it, thanks


----------



## Ike1985

ve3fnd said:


> I used that app, the problem was my android stuff didn't have OTG. Apple is far better for HD music IMO. Now I use Tidal and Onkyo hf player on the Ipad, it works great with no issues what so ever. YouTube also works through the Mojo with no issue.



Disagree totally with this, I've used both and the apps on android are far superior.  I never had an issue with my S7 Edge, it's an S8 issue.  Right now the only audio I can send to Mojo on my S8+ is from UAPP.  Sucks, but I hope it gets resolved soon.  I was an apple user for years, iphone1-5 and I still use my 2009 MacBook pro laptop and love it but I will never use another apple phone after I experienced the unwalled garden.  I don't have to hope Samsung fixes it, any developer can fix it on Android.


----------



## Ike1985

Slim1970 said:


> The Mojo in DAC only mode is fantastic. I use it as my DAC for my Pro iCan and they work very well together.



2nd'd, sounds spectacular with CDM as well.


----------



## Deftone

GreenBow said:


> Really sad to hear that Android and Mojo are awkward. I thought everyone was doing fine.
> 
> Am feeling quite dismal about the prospects of this going well.



Mojo is doing fine on android, it just seems that you have a device that does no longer support OTG output which is quite rare for a modern smartphone.


----------



## Deftone

ve3fnd said:


> I used that app, the problem was my android stuff didn't have OTG. Apple is far better for HD music IMO. Now I use Tidal and Onkyo hf player on the Ipad, it works great with no issues what so ever. YouTube also works through the Mojo with no issue.



Did you know there is people complaining about iOS devices all the time in this thread about how the connection has been dropping every 10 minutes and its been going on for months.

Same happened with Oppo HA2 users as well.


----------



## ve3fnd

Deftone said:


> Did you know there is people complaining about iOS devices all the time in this thread about how the connection has been dropping every 10 minutes and its been going on for months.
> 
> Same happened with Oppo HA2 users as well.



Sure theres issues with all devices. In my case after I got the Ipad, they are no longer there. I have been listening to radio paradise with there app on my Ipad mini 3 through the Mojo for over an hour tonight. No dropouts what so ever. Tidal and YouTube are fine too. So take that for what its worth I guess. I can only share what my experience was. That is that I would never use an android with my Mojo again.


----------



## Deftone (Aug 1, 2017)

ve3fnd said:


> Sure theres issues with all devices. In my case after I got the Ipad, they are no longer there. I have been listening to radio paradise with there app on my Ipad mini 3 through the Mojo for over an hour tonight. No dropouts what so ever. Tidal and YouTube are fine too. So take that for what its worth I guess. I can only share what my experience was. That is that I would never use an android with my Mojo again.



Yeah but you cant really say one device is better than another when you didnt get them to compare anyway.

If you had an android phone with OTG support it would have worked flawlessly with an app like UAPP and it also has a bitperfect setting.


----------



## ve3fnd

Ike1985 said:


> Disagree totally with this, I've used both and the apps on android are far superior.  I never had an issue with my S7 Edge, it's an S8 issue.  Right now the only audio I can send to Mojo on my S8+ is from UAPP.  Sucks, but I hope it gets resolved soon.  I was an apple user for years, iphone1-5 and I still use my 2009 MacBook pro laptop and love it but I will never use another apple phone after I experienced the unwalled garden.  I don't have to hope Samsung fixes it, any developer can fix it on Android.



I totally disagree with you. All apple devices have OTG. From what i found if you don't have the most expensive phone that Samsung makes it may.... or may not have OTG. I got this Ipad mini cheep on sale and not one issue. Not one lol


----------



## ve3fnd (Aug 1, 2017)

Deftone said:


> Yeah but you cant really say one device is better than another when you didnt get them to compare anyway.
> 
> If you had an android phone with OTG support it would have worked flawlessly with an app like UAPP it even has a bitperfect setting.



Exactly.... I wish i could have tested an android, but after two weeks of trying to get one thst has OTG. I gave up lol

PS I didn't say better... It worked first try lol so that's a win. Very easy to use. No extra software needed just plug in to the Ipad and any audio comes out of the Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

ve3fnd said:


> Exactly.... I wish i could have tested an android, but after two weeks of trying to get one thst has OTG. I gave up lol



Almost all modern android phones have otg support, you were just unlucky. My fathers 2 year old $80 motorola android phone has otg. Its not about price.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Oh boy...splurged on a $900 floorstanding speaker system (Klipsch RP-250F & Behringer KM750) but paid significantly less since the speakers were used.

It won't arrive until around a week from now. Anxious about how towers will perform in a bedroom...but hey, one step at a time, as they say...

That power amp can output more than a thousand times as much power as the Mojo at 8 ohms!

I am nowhere near rich and get the feeling I'll be tempted to sell off most of my other gear yet again to recuperate. I wonder which not-too-expensive DACs that I haven't owned yet are more aggressive and dynamic than the Mojo without sacrificing too much refinement.


----------



## ve3fnd

Deftone said:


> Almost all modern android phones have otg support, you were just unlucky. My fathers 2 year old $80 motorola android phone has otg. Its not about price.



Yes I was very unlucky but not anymore! Not one complaint.


----------



## ve3fnd

Music Alchemist said:


> Oh boy...splurged on a $900 floorstanding speaker system (Klipsch RP-250F & Behringer KM750) but paid significantly less since the speakers were used.
> 
> It won't arrive until around a week from now. Anxious about how towers will perform in a bedroom...but hey, one step at a time, as they say...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you picked yourself a good setup. Soundvisionreview.com likes them! You seemed to really like the 2qute you had, why not try that on the new setup?


----------



## Deftone

Music Alchemist said:


> Oh boy...splurged on a $900 floorstanding speaker system (Klipsch RP-250F & Behringer KM750) but paid significantly less since the speakers were used.
> 
> It won't arrive until around a week from now. Anxious about how towers will perform in a bedroom...but hey, one step at a time, as they say...
> 
> ...



Wow floor standing speakers in the bedroom, why not your livingroom?

make sure to get some spikes for the speakers and thick granite slabs to sit on.


----------



## ve3fnd

Deftone said:


> Wow floor standing speakers in the bedroom, why not your livingroom?
> 
> make sure to get some spikes for the speakers and thick granite slabs to sit on.



From what I seen online they are a small set of floorstanders. Shouldn't be a problem in a smaller room.


----------



## Music Alchemist

ve3fnd said:


> Sounds like you picked yourself a good setup. Soundvisionreview.com likes them! You seemed to really like the 2qute you had, why not try that on the new setup?



Read the part in the quote about money. I've mentioned here multiple times that I downgraded from the 2Qute to cheaper DACs (including the Mojo) primarily for financial reasons. Now that I've gone deeper down the rabbit hole, I may be inclined to sell the Mojo and (temporarily) use an even cheaper, but more aggressive-sounding DAC. Crazy thing is, all this is without any "official" work, since I've been living off an inheritance this year. I'll probably stick with DACs under $500 until the Hugo 2.



Deftone said:


> Wow floor standing speakers in the bedroom, why not your livingroom?
> 
> make sure to get some spikes for the speakers and thick granite slabs to sit on.



My system is in my bedroom and I'd rather not bring it down to the living room for the time being. (I like to listen to music while doing other things on the computer, and I tend to spend most of my time in this room.)

There's a platform at the bottom of the cabinet and it includes spiked feet as well.



ve3fnd said:


> From what I seen online they are a small set of floorstanders. Shouldn't be a problem in a smaller room.



Yeah, they're not exactly large. (36.10” x 7.87” x 14.82”) My nearfield speakers on stands are taller.


----------



## ve3fnd

Music Alchemist said:


> Oh boy...splurged on a $900 floorstanding speaker system (Klipsch RP-250F & Behringer KM750) but paid significantly less since the speakers were used.
> 
> It won't arrive until around a week from now. Anxious about how towers will perform in a bedroom...but hey, one step at a time, as they say...
> 
> ...



As for the amp, I almost bought a Behringer A500 a ways back. There is a ton of good feed back on the a500. I was looking at the specs of the KM750, they look similar. I also see it says class AB, IMO that is a good choice over some of the Behringer digital stuff. I know that's funny because I have a digital amp. I only base that opinion on reviews I have seen. I'm very interested to hear your thoughts after its all set up.


----------



## ve3fnd

This is just me, I will spend more if it gets me the sound im after. I did the small step at a time thing before. You end up spending more money in the end when you constantly keep upgrading. I bit the bullet on my stuff and never looked back lol! If the Hugo 2 is what you want I say do it as soon as you can!


----------



## Music Alchemist

ve3fnd said:


> This is just me, I will spend more if it gets me the sound im after. I did the small step at a time thing before. You end up spending more money in the end when you constantly keep upgrading. I bit the bullet on my stuff and never looked back lol! If the Hugo 2 is what you want I say do it as soon as you can!



Eh...well...my endgame system would be in the five to six figure range, so small steps are my only choice. (Incidentally...read through my profile. ahaha)


----------



## ve3fnd

Music Alchemist said:


> Eh...well...my endgame system would be in the five to six figure range, so small steps are my only choice. (Incidentally...read through my profile. ahaha)


I get that, but why buy an other cheep DAC and know you want the Hugo 2. Just hold on to the Mojo for now and get the 2. Do what you want its your money lol That's just me. I don't like taking one step forward and then two back lol. I think with your new speakers, amp and the Hugo 2 you will really have something!


----------



## Music Alchemist

ve3fnd said:


> I get that, but why buy an other cheep DAC and know you want the Hugo 2. Just hold on to the Mojo for now and get the 2. Do what you want its your money lol That's just me. I don't like taking one step forward and then two back lol. I think with your new speakers, amp and the Hugo 2 you will really have something!



I thought I explained clearly: I would potentially sell the Mojo and use a cheaper DAC for awhile in order to recuperate some of the money I recently lost. I may need it, after all. And the Hugo 2 would just be another temporary solution, since I'd eventually want Chord's best.


----------



## Deftone (Aug 2, 2017)

@Music Alchemist I've read quite a few of your posts on the forum for a while now and i noticed you're on an ongoing journey to purchase some best audio equipment available. While i respect your passionate approach to the hobby, buying and selling a lot of gear (which can be quite fun) it can also be a lot of side steps and money wasting. Have you thought about hitting a point where you can settle on some decent midrange gear to keep you busy for a long period of time until you can afford very high end / "the best" ?

You'll find that many people that need to upgrade or sidegrade often turn out to love the equipment more than the music and those who have no problem with much longer stretches between purchasing, love the music more than the equipment. I suppose it doesn't help that some manufacturers in this game seem to release new or revised products every month lol.

Anyway just interested in your thoughts.
Deftone.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Deftone said:


> @Music Alchemist I've read quite a few of your posts on the forum for a while now and i noticed you're on an ongoing journey to purchase some best audio equipment available. While i respect your passionate approach to the hobby, buying and selling a lot of gear (which can be quite fun) it can also be a lot of side steps and money wasting. Have you thought about hitting a point where you can settle on some decent midrange gear to keep you busy for a long period of time until you can afford very high end / "the best" ?
> 
> You'll find that many people that need to upgrade or sidegrade often turn out to love the equipment more than the music and those who have no problem with much longer stretches between purchasing, love the music more than the equipment. I suppose it doesn't help that some manufacturers in this game seem to release new or revised products every month lol.
> 
> ...



Music is my life. But with the wrong equipment, I can't enjoy music nearly as much. Finding your ideal system is a seemingly neverending endeavor for some, including myself, and I see nothing wrong with that. You mentioned sticking with "decent midrange gear" for awhile...but the thing is, even headphones in the four figure range don't meet my standards as a lifelong musician who wants convincing realism at the push of a button. Since transitioning to speakers, I've gotten closer to the level of realism I seek, but my journey is just beginning. I'm not the type of person who is satisfied to sit idly by, even with stuff I love. I'm always striving toward greater heights. If you have something more specific to say, I'll gladly listen.


----------



## AndrewH13

Music Alchemist said:


> Oh boy...splurged on a $900 floorstanding speaker system (Klipsch RP-250F & Behringer KM750) but paid significantly less since the speakers were used.
> 
> It won't arrive until around a week from now. Anxious about how towers will perform in a bedroom...but hey, one step at a time, as they say...
> 
> ...



Website for that power amp says 'for the working musician'. It is suitable and is being used by people in hifi setups? I know I never mix my hifi and guitar/PA equipment as they have very different aims.


----------



## Music Alchemist

AndrewH13 said:


> Website for that power amp says 'for the working musician'. It is suitable and is being used by people in hifi setups? I know I never mix my hifi and guitar/PA equipment as they have very different aims.



Specs and reviews make it seem like it's comparable to fancy audiophile amps. But I mainly bought it because it was only $150 and has enough power for anything. Although I'm a DAC believer, I'm more of an amp skeptic. (Based on experience as well as theory.) As long as it has a neutral frequency response, low distortion, and plenty of power, that's all I need. This one claims it has better transient speed, so that's just a bonus. ...Anyway, this is the Mojo thread and I don't want to get further off-topic...


----------



## Mython (Aug 2, 2017)

Deftone said:


> @Music Alchemist I've read quite a few of your posts on the forum for a while now and i noticed you're on an ongoing journey to purchase some best audio equipment available. While i respect your passionate approach to the hobby, buying and selling a lot of gear (which can be quite fun) it can also be a lot of side steps and money wasting. Have you thought about hitting a point where you can settle on some decent midrange gear to keep you busy for a long period of time until you can afford very high end / "the best" ?
> 
> You'll find that many people that need to upgrade or sidegrade often turn out to love the equipment more than the music and those who have no problem with much longer stretches between purchasing, love the music more than the equipment. I suppose it doesn't help that some manufacturers in this game seem to release new or revised products every month lol.


*

"What a Long Strange Trip It's Been" *_(The Grateful Dead)

_
Yeah... for some people, audiophilia is all about the journey/quest.     ...That, or an outward manifestation of a broader psychological itch they can never succeed in truly scratching.


We human beings are odd creatures, don't you think?


----------



## miketlse

Mython said:


> *
> "What a Long Strange Trip It's Been" *_(The Grateful Dead)
> 
> _
> ...


I think much of this is just the modern manifestation of brain psychology that has evolved during hundreds of millions of years. Scientists normally describe it in terms of an evolutionary adaptation, to ensure successful hunting, to provide food to eat.
This could apply to animals or humans - hunger is the initial trigger to start hunting, and then the brain produces neurotransmitters to ensure that the hunt is pleasurable (important when it could take two or three days to successfully hunt your next meal), but once the hunt is finished the brain stops producing these neurotransmitters, and the euphoria subsides.

Humans still have their brains wired like this, even though the context has gradually changed over hundreds of thousands of years:

originally every human needed to hunt
societial groups evolved, where part of the group performed the hunting, and the rest of the group remained back at base - for those back at base, maybe the 'hunt for food' became replaced by the 'hunt for new knowledge/skills etc', and this could have been weaving, cooking, language, music etc
ever since farming became established, there has been less/little/no need for most humans to hunt for food, but they still have brains seeking the euphoria produced by hunting
How does this manifest itself for audiophiles:

Some audiophiles are continually on the hunt for the next piece of equipment to buy, but the euphoria of the hunt disappears once they have bought it, and it quickly gets returned/sold - for an example Head-Fi has some members who talk of buying/testing 50 pairs of headphones a year, but never finding a pair that they can live with for many years. Marketing departments are quite happy to keep triggering the need to hunt, with carefully crafted adverts etc.
Some audiophiles are continually on the hunt for greater understanding about audio, and how they can build a system to satisfy themselves
Some audiophiles are continually on the hunt for new music to enjoy

etc
Most of us can probably recognise elements of our behaviour amongst those three bullet points - trying to scratch the psychological itch that @Mython mentions. We just can't help ourselves, because this behaviour is so deeply ingrained/hardwired in the human subconcious brain.
The itch can never get completely scratched as long as we delegate our behaviour to our subconcious - it takes concious effort/decisions to stop buying new gear every few weeks.


----------



## Ike1985

I'm all about the music.  Sound quality is obviously important too but only to the extent it brings me closer to the music.


----------



## Utophy

Good afternoon ! First of all I need to say that I am new in this Audiophile world ( I dont know almost anything  ) 

 I just bought the Chord Mojo , and I am using it connected to my computer with usb , and to one Sennheiser hd700 . But I have a little problem , I can hear some background noise like raining or sand moving ... not really clean sound . Ive search in internet and I think its called Jitter . How can I solve it ? Its fault of the Mojo ? Bad drivers? I need to configure something before to play the things? 

Thanks for your help !


----------



## miketlse

Utophy said:


> Good afternoon ! First of all I need to say that I am new in this Audiophile world ( I dont know almost anything  )
> 
> I just bought the Chord Mojo , and I am using it connected to my computer with usb , and to one Sennheiser hd700 . But I have a little problem , I can hear some background noise like raining or sand moving ... not really clean sound . Ive search in internet and I think its called Jitter . How can I solve it ? Its fault of the Mojo ? Bad drivers? I need to configure something before to play the things?
> 
> Thanks for your help !


Unlikely to be jitter, but there are other possible causes.
What computer and music player software are you using?


----------



## Utophy

miketlse said:


> Unlikely to be jitter, but there are other possible causes.
> What computer and music player software are you using?



Thanks for the fast reply !   . I am using the JRiver and the Windows media player  , and I tried 2 computers , one surface pro and other i7 , both with Win 10 . The sound is like the old TVs , when you have the channel bad configured , very low and on the background . Maybe is normal :/


----------



## showme99

Chord Mojo now available on Massdrop:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/chord-mojo-portable-dac-amp


----------



## GreenBow

Hello again folks.

My LG G5 SE has arrived today. The one I said I was doubting that it would pair with the Mojo.

It's sealed tight so I can't test it. I will have to try visiting shops to see if any stores have one on the shelf. I think that would be extremely unlikely though.

I think the only option is to try contacting LG again. 


It's really confusing that they say OTG was dropped. Yet all the website reviews state OTG supported. Even Gsmareana state OTG supported.

I think with me buying from Amazon under distance selling regulation in the UK. I might legally be allowed to open the phone's box and try it. Not going to though; at least not without asking Amazon first.

I think whatever I do, I should get an OTG cable. Thus if the chance to test it arose, then I can do.


I did have a wobble of doubt as to whether a smart-phone would be my ideal transport. Basically because playing music even without the Mojo would deplete the battery. Maybe leaving me low battery for emergency calls. ... I did however rationalise that I wanted a camera, a music player, and a phone. That's why I finally purchased this one. Only to find it might not work with the Mojo. (Anyway, off to the third post to see if I can find out which OTG cable I need.)


----------



## DavidW

showme99 said:


> Chord Mojo now available on Massdrop:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/chord-mojo-portable-dac-amp


Wow, that's a great price for the Mojo. If anyone is sitting on the fence, grab it before this one closes in five days.


----------



## DavidW

Utophy said:


> Thanks for the fast reply !   . I am using the JRiver and the Windows media player  , and I tried 2 computers , one surface pro and other i7 , both with Win 10 . The sound is like the old TVs , when you have the channel bad configured , very low and on the background . Maybe is normal :/



Very strange. I've heard some of the white noise you're talking about, but for me, it was only a few seconds and quite loud. Also, my set up is close to yours where I'm running JRiver MC on their Id and then to my iPhone 6 running JRemote and the Mojo. I also have a separate installation of JRiver on a Surface Pro (Windows 10). I have no issues at all with both set ups. The fact that you're getting the white noise on multiple devices points to the Mojo or perhaps the cable. Did you try swapping out the USB cable?


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> .



For me, it's not about the hunt per se; just finding more realistic sound. Obviously, it's impossible to fully replicate the original performance in a reproduction system, so the journey continues...



DavidW said:


> Wow, that's a great price for the Mojo. If anyone is sitting on the fence, grab it before this one closes in five days.



It's certainly a good price for new, and it looks like the wait period before shipping is a little less than a month (some drops take five months or more), but used ones are available for even lower without the long wait period. I bought my first Mojo new (selling it at a loss) and the second one used. I wouldn't have lost money if I got the first one used as well.


----------



## miketlse (Aug 2, 2017)

Utophy said:


> Thanks for the fast reply !   . I am using the JRiver and the Windows media player  , and I tried 2 computers , one surface pro and other i7 , both with Win 10 . The sound is like the old TVs , when you have the channel bad configured , very low and on the background . Maybe is normal :/


You should be getting very good sound quality with Win 10, much better than you are experiencing.

Are you using the Chord win 10 drivers for Mojo?
Have you got you Mojo charging at the same time as listening to music? Possibly you have a noisy 5V connection feeding the noise into your Mojo. 
I use Foobar2000 to ensure bitperfect file transfer to the Mojo. Bitperfect will give you the best sound quality, and ensure that Mojo receives an exact copy of the original music data file.
Hopefully some of the others who use JRiver can provide an alternative viewpoint that could be helpful to you.


----------



## miketlse

DavidW said:


> Very strange. I've heard some of the white noise you're talking about, but for me, it was only a few seconds and quite loud. Also, my set up is close to yours where I'm running JRiver MC on their Id and then to my iPhone 6 running JRemote and the Mojo. I also have a separate installation of JRiver on a Surface Pro (Windows 10). I have no issues at all with both set ups. The fact that you're getting the white noise on multiple devices points to the Mojo or perhaps the cable. Did you try swapping out the USB cable?


Was your issue related to noise at the start of tracks?

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12159983

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/7245#post_12179712

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7995#post_12207379


ALSO SEE:

_Foobar_:

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11955#post_12372725

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13125#post_12417607


(_J-River_* general *set-up, on MBP):

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11685#post_12359925

and this may also be of interest

ALSO SEE (*regardless* of which playback software is used): www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9780#post_12277215


----------



## Deftone

Ike1985 said:


> I'm all about the music.  Sound quality is obviously important too but only to the extent it brings me closer to the music.



Yep same here, I guess I could class myself as a music first audiophile. I have never turned down an album due to how bad it may be mastered but I have turned down albums if I just don't like it musically.


----------



## miketlse

Deftone said:


> Yep same here, I guess I could class myself as a music first audiophile. I have never turned down an album due to how bad it may be mastered but I have turned down albums if I just don't like it musically.


I can only speak for myself, but the Mojo impact has been that I started to relisten to old favourite albums that I had not listened to for years, plus listen to new genres such as jazz and classical.
This music tends to be listened to at two levels:

in the car during my commute - some albums sound Mehh... but others make me think 'worth listening to in better quality via Mojo'
So the Mojo has expanded my musical horizons, and long may it continue with the Hugo 2 as well.
I have adopted the concious stategy of just buy the best at a particular pricepoint (Mojo, then Hugo 2), and enjoy the music for a while.
The Mojo and Hugo 2 can both reveal the shortcomings of some old old jazz recordings (say 20s to 60s), but still both enable enjoyment in the music, if one just listens to it.


----------



## ve3fnd

Utophy said:


> Thanks for the fast reply !   . I am using the JRiver and the Windows media player  , and I tried 2 computers , one surface pro and other i7 , both with Win 10 . The sound is like the old TVs , when you have the channel bad configured , very low and on the background . Maybe is normal :/



Make sure in the Jriver settings your Mojo is set to the ASIO output, that makes sure it bypasses the rest of the un-needed audio path and go's right to the Mojo. If you can use the Jriver volume to change the level, then your not on the right setting. I used the Mojo with Jriver 10 and have great sound. My regular setup is Jriver 10 through the Hugo 1 also with no issues.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> I can only speak for myself, but the Mojo impact has been that I started to relisten to old favourite albums that I had not listened to for years



Same here. It's quite an experience for familiar music to sound so much better!

I'm still on the lookout for a more aggressive DAC (with more physical, incisive, explosive dynamics) at or under its price range, though. The Schiit Modi Multibit is the closest I've gotten to that, but both times I owned it, it made mysterious crackling/popping sounds. (Never happened with other DACs.) The manufacturer could not replicate the issue during testing, so it must have been something strange going on in my system. I only used it with USB. Not sure if TOSLINK (which is what I usually use now) would fix it. (It wasn't a ground loop, since I already fixed that.)


----------



## DavidW

miketlse said:


> Was your issue related to noise at the start of tracks?
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12159983
> 
> ...



Wish I could help but that was long ago. However, I do appreciate the links that will help me fine tune JRiver.


----------



## x RELIC x

showme99 said:


> Chord Mojo now available on Massdrop:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/chord-mojo-portable-dac-amp



Massdrop has had the Mojo a few times and each time Chord has replied saying that Massdrop isn't sanctioned by Chord to sell the Mojo and Chord will not honour warranties from Massdrop sales. Just passing on the info, unless something has changed the buyer should be aware.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 2, 2017)

I am glad to report that, with the 5V 2A wall charger I bought, the Mojo doesn't overheat and shut off anymore, even after many hours of use.

(I tested for weeks to be sure. I do turn the Mojo off when not using it, though, and also have it placed upright for better heat dissipation.)


----------



## Rutti

Hi, 

In "Audio MIDI SETUP", should you always choose 768 000 Hz as the format? Or which one is the best? Which format did you guys pick for your Mojo? And should you just pick it once and be done with it? Should you change format depending on what goes through the Mojo?

My other DAC (the DAC for my speakers) has many more alternatives to pick from (it's the Gustard X12, actually bought it for the Auedeze LCD-2 I've previously had).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## x RELIC x

Pick the sampling rate that is the same as the music file. If listening to lossy MP3 or AAC or lossless CD quality FLAC, WAV, AIFF or ALAC then you would choose 16/44.1. If listening to higher bit depth or sampling rate music then choose the one that corresponds to that bit depth and sampling rate. The up-sampling algorithm in the Mojo is much better than what the OSX up-sampling can do so you want to send the file as-is with no up-sampling is the recommendation from the designer.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 3, 2017)

Rutti said:


> In "Audio MIDI SETUP", should you always choose 768 000 Hz as the format? Or which one is the best? Which format did you guys pick for your Mojo? And should you just pick it once and be done with it? Should you change format depending on what goes through the Mojo?



If possible, just use bit-perfect output (ASIO, KS, or WASAPI) in your music player, which bypasses your computer's settings and sends an exact copy of the data of each file to the DAC.


----------



## theveterans

Music Alchemist said:


> If possible, just use bit-perfect output (ASIO, KS, or WASAPI) in your music player, which bypasses your computer's settings and sends an exact copy of the data of each file to the DAC.



OS X doesn't have those options FYI


----------



## Music Alchemist

theveterans said:


> OS X doesn't have those options FYI



Those were just examples of bit-perfect output modes. There are various ways to achieve bit-perfect output with OS X, such as:

https://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Audio_Output_Modes



> On OS X MC uses Core Audio to access your audio device, which provides bit-perfect playback, and requires no configuration.



http://bitperfectsound.blogspot.com/p/what-is-bitperfect.html


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Rutti said:


> Thank you! So I think I've figured out the "problem", the songs where probably always playing in the correct sample rate but it didn't change on the mojo until I used it in exclusive mode. So I guess the Mojo will be red all the time even if you play higher samples. I wasn't playing any other audio while I was using Tidal. But I guess the Mojo thinks there is other audio playing?



Man I can't even use exclusive mode. I try it and first my PC gets a BSOD, then nothing plays upon next boot. It's maddening.


----------



## theveterans

SomeGuyDude said:


> Man I can't even use exclusive mode. I try it and first my PC gets a BSOD, then nothing plays upon next boot. It's maddening.



Some programs or apps don't like WASAPI, especially when the sample rate is different from the current one used. Use ASIO to avoid these issues.


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 4, 2017)

Deftone said:


> Yep same here, I guess I could class myself as a music first audiophile. I have never turned down an album due to how bad it may be mastered but I have turned down albums if I just don't like it musically.



Yep. One of my favourite albums is Hawkwind - Doremi Fasol Latido. .... (Or, doh-ray-me-fa-so-la-tee-doh, for those who didn't spot it.)

It was meant to have been recorded in a barn with matresses on the walls for acoustics. The whole album was meant to have been completed in about four takes. .... I love it though. Sounds great on Mojo, haha.

Excellent rock album, and a gateway album for newcomers to Hawkwind, I think.


----------



## GreenBow

I am still trying to work out of the LG G5 SE supports OTG.

I have asked on, http://www.tomsguide.com/forum/id-3486532/support-usb-otg.html

I re-emailed LG, but they said the G5 Se did not support OTG before. Contradictory to all reviews.

Does anyone please have any suggestions where else I should ask? There doesn't seem to be a dedicated mobile phone forum on Head-Fi that I could use. I will try at a few mobile phone shops, but it's quite an old phone now. .... Anyway I have ordered an OTG cable for now.


----------



## Currawong

"Portable Source Gear" forum.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Rutti said:


> Hi,
> 
> In "Audio MIDI SETUP", should you always choose 768 000 Hz as the format? Or which one is the best? Which format did you guys pick for your Mojo? And should you just pick it once and be done with it? Should you change format depending on what goes through the Mojo?
> 
> ...


It's easier to use a bit perfect player like "Vox", which will bypass this system default value.


----------



## rasmushorn

theveterans said:


> OS X doesn't have those options FYI



You can use this add on app for OS X:
https://itunes.apple.com/dk/app/bitperfect/id455545700?l=da&mt=12


----------



## 126045

I've bought the Apple CCK with USB3.0 connection and I am still experiencing audio interruptions on my Mojo, without moving the cables. I am using Kaisertone.
Has anyone tried one of the below cables? Would they work, at least for getting the sound and then supposing that Apple with fix the audio issue?

Shure AMV-LTG Lightning-to-MicroUSB Cable: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shure-AMV-LTG-Cable-x/dp/B014SOC2J0/
Rantow Nylon Braided Video Date Cables for DJI Mavic Pro Drone: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rantow-Braided-Controller-Lightning-Micro-USB/dp/B072147KK4/

Has anyone tried these cables?

Regarding the Lavricables, I've got the below message this week:



> Currently there are issues with ios10.3.1-10.3.3. Lightning mojo/ hugo interconnect cable does not support them since apple screwed up smth so that some of the apple's own cck are not working with these ios as well as reported on headfi.
> If you run any version prior to these, cable will work fine and could be made, just let me know.



Any comments or thoughts?


----------



## Rutti (Aug 4, 2017)

rasmushorn said:


> You can use this add on app for OS X:
> https://itunes.apple.com/dk/app/bitperfect/id455545700?l=da&mt=12



Does BitPerfect work with Spotify, tidal, youtube, as well? Or is it dedicated for itunes?

Could you also recommend a good application for an iPhone? Right now I am only using the cck + micro usb cable and then I just play sounds on my device. Both from spotify, tidal and so on.


----------



## Zojokkeli

SomeGuyDude said:


> Man I can't even use exclusive mode. I try it and first my PC gets a BSOD, then nothing plays upon next boot. It's maddening.



I had the same problem. Installing new Mojo drivers on top of the old ones fixed the issue for me.


----------



## miketlse

mandrei83 said:


> I've bought the Apple CCK with USB3.0 connection and I am still experiencing audio interruptions on my Mojo, without moving the cables. I am using Kaisertone.
> Has anyone tried one of the below cables? Would they work, at least for getting the sound and then supposing that Apple with fix the audio issue?
> 
> Shure AMV-LTG Lightning-to-MicroUSB Cable: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shure-AMV-LTG-Cable-x/dp/B014SOC2J0/
> ...


The most popular comment has tended to be 'don't use Apple equipment as your music source - use Android instead' - but that is probably not the answer that you wanted.

You don't state which version of iOS you are using, so I have to assume that at best it is 10.3.3. If so then there is no benefit changing to another cable - most people report that the interruptions still persist with 10.3.3 and the USB 3 CCK cable, but some people do report success, although it is not clear why this setup works ok for them, but not other people. At the moment, if you buy another cable, it is highly likely that you will be throwing your money down the drain.

The most positive thing that can be said is that some people are now reporting success with the iOS11 beta release and USB3 CCK, so the solution for you could be try the beta, then upgrade to the public release when available.  

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2212#post-13622560


----------



## x RELIC x

Rutti said:


> Does BitPerfect work with Spotify, tidal, youtube, as well? Or is it dedicated for itunes?
> 
> Could you also recommend a good application for an iPhone? Right now I am only using the cck + micro usb cable and then I just play sounds on my device. Both from spotify, tidal and so on.



Spotify, Tidal HiFi, and iTunes are all 16/44.1 so if you don't want to use another piece of software just set the Midi controller to 16/44.1.


----------



## 126045

It's not a solution to use Android instead iOS. Personally I don't want to switch to Android just for listening music and I am interested in finding solutions for my existing iOS device. I am also against buying a DAP running Android, when I do have an iPhone. 
I will wait until autumn, when iOS11 will be released. I am not in rush right now, it's just that I don't want to use the CCK adapter with my Mojo. I would prefer a direct Lightning to Micro-USB cable.


----------



## captblaze

miketlse said:


> The most positive thing that can be said is that some people are now reporting success with the iOS11 beta release and USB3 CCK, so the solution for you could be try the beta, then upgrade to the public release when available.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2212#post-13622560



If your rely on Maps on your iPhone, stay away from the IOS 11 beta. The built in map app isn't working properly in dev4


----------



## X-Frame

mandrei83 said:


> It's not a solution to use Android instead iOS. Personally I don't want to switch to Android just for listening music and I am interested in finding solutions for my existing iOS device. I am also against buying a DAP running Android, when I do have an iPhone.
> I will wait until autumn, when iOS11 will be released. I am not in rush right now, it's just that I don't want to use the CCK adapter with my Mojo. I would prefer a direct Lightning to Micro-USB cable.



I don't own a Mojo but have been seriously considering one over the past few weeks, however from looking through this thread it seems like the Penon Silver Lightning to Micro-USB cable is a very reliable option to bypass the CCK because it seems to actually have a CCK chip inside.

https://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable ?search=Lightning

It is quite expensive, but seems short and convenient and you don't have to use or buy a CCK for $30-$40 and then the Chord Accessories Pack for another $90.

This cable is also in the 3rd post FAQ. It's what I would be getting if I decide to pull the trigger, however I may want to wait until iOS 11 release and new iPhone announcement first.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

x RELIC x said:


> Spotify, Tidal HiFi, and iTunes are all 16/44.1 so if you don't want to use another piece of software just set the Midi controller to 16/44.1.



Tidal HiFi is most definitely not always 44.1 if you get the Masters.


----------



## 126045

X-Frame said:


> https://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable ?search=Lightning
> It is quite expensive, but seems short and convenient and you don't have to use or buy a CCK for $30-$40 and then the Chord Accessories Pack for another $90.



130USD + shipping + import taxes, shipped from Hong Kong. Tell me where I can buy the parts and I will ship a custom-made cable from Sweden with 50USD/cable to everyone who wants one.


----------



## DBaldock9

mandrei83 said:


> 130USD + shipping + import taxes, shipped from Hong Kong. Tell me where I can buy the parts and I will ship a custom-made cable from Sweden with 50USD/cable to everyone who wants one.



Do you have to use an Apple licensed chip, to communicate between the cable and the IOS device?
If so, how much does Apple charge for the license?


----------



## 126045 (Aug 4, 2017)

Does the Lavricables has such chip inside its one of the connectors?


----------



## Ike1985

I think the android issues may be fit to the cable, I've ordered the meenova c-b cable, the reviews state it works with dacs so we shall see.


----------



## Wreckgar7

Has anyone tried the Schiit Eitr with mojo? Impressions?


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 4, 2017)

You know you're a Mojo fan when the first link that shows up in Firefox when you type the letter M is this thread. 



Wreckgar7 said:


> Has anyone tried the Schiit Eitr with mojo? Impressions?



I'm mildly curious about it, but since it's $179 and only outputs coaxial, I probably won't try it. I've read Rob Watts' posts about how TOSLINK sounded better to him than coaxial for the Hugo. (And I think the Mojo too.) I already use TOSLINK via a Behringer UCA202 audio interface that only cost $30. (Though this particular device can't output anything past 24-bit / 48 kHz, but this isn't an issue for me since nearly all my music is 16-bit / 44.1 kHz.)


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

The Meenova lightning-usb cable works perfectly with iOS 10.2.1 (it's cheap too), I'd really like to know if it works with the iOS 11 beta (anyone?), but I'll just wait and see on that.

If this doesn't get resolved soon I'll probably end up buying a cheap DAP, can anyone recommend one that takes 2 microSD cards and also does optical out?


----------



## miketlse

Bulbsofpassion said:


> The Meenova lightning-usb cable works perfectly with iOS 10.2.1 (it's cheap too), I'd really like to know if it works with the iOS 11 beta (anyone?), but I'll just wait and see on that.
> 
> If this doesn't get resolved soon I'll probably end up buying a cheap DAP, can anyone recommend one that takes 2 microSD cards and also does optical out?


Half the problem is that so many people had updated to 10.3.x before they discovered the issues.

I don't think many cheap DAPs do optical out, but I could be wrong.
Why not wait a couple of weeks for the Poly to ship, and that can take 2Tb cards, and there is no need for the optical connection.


----------



## majo123

miketlse said:


> Half the problem is that so many people had updated to 10.3.x before they discovered the issues.
> 
> I don't think many cheap DAPs do optical out, but I could be wrong.
> Why not wait a couple of weeks for the Poly to ship, and that can take 2Tb cards, and there is no need for the optical connection.


Ok  i have a mojo and was wondering if there's a popular osrticulst


Most definitely!  Opus1 has 2 slots and optical out and if you check reviews, pinkypowers  and glassmonkeys and the thread you will see most think it's a fantastic dap in its own right.


----------



## miketlse

majo123 said:


> Ok  i have a mojo and was wondering if there's a popular osrticulst You have lost me there. Even google has never heard of osrticulst
> 
> 
> Most definitely!  Opus1 has 2 slots and optical out and if you check reviews, pinkypowers  and glassmonkeys and the thread you will see most think it's a fantastic dap in its own right.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

miketlse said:


> Half the problem is that so many people had updated to 10.3.x before they discovered the issues.
> 
> I don't think many cheap DAPs do optical out, but I could be wrong.
> Why not wait a couple of weeks for the Poly to ship, and that can take 2Tb cards, and there is no need for the optical connection.



I wasn't aware that 2tb Micro SD cards even existed! I'd imagine they're pretty expensive...
I'm not interested in Poly for a few reasons:
1. It's £500. I'm not saying this is bad value, but I just want a DAP, I'd be paying for a load of functions I'd never use.
2. As a DAP it requires an iPhone to work. All the digital devices I've ever used have at some point suffered from connection problems when they need to talk to each other, and I have a hard time believing that Poly will be rock solid with regards to this 100% of the time (I'd love to be proved wrong on this). Since iPhones running 10.3.x have problems talking to a Mojo using a cable, it's a bit worrying that Poly is so reliant on Apple stuff playing nice. (Yes 'get an Android' I know).
3. Unlike a DAP, Poly seems like it will only work with Mojo, which right now I'm fine with, but god knows what fancy DACs I may want to try over the next few years.


----------



## GreenBow

Currawong said:


> "Portable Source Gear" forum.



Thanks. I might try that.

However I am becoming resigned to thinking that the LG G5 SE will not support OTG. (I have bought an OTG cable to test out the Mojo and G5 SE. In a shop if the opportunity arises.)

I re-contacted LG and queried why so many reviews said the G5 SE does support OTG, but they said not. .... They explained that initially it did, but it was not stable so they removed OTG support later. Adding that if they fix it, an update will be applied. (I couldn't help thinking that they were prodding me toward a more expensive model, like the normal G5. Only because that's what so many companies do.) ...  Anyway the LG G5 SE that I have bought is new and still boxed and sealed, so it can be returned.

It's a shame because the G5 SE has a removable battery. Also I bought the LG Hi-Fi Plus (add-on-DAC) module, for when not using the Mojo.


However all is not lost, and I may find a solution. ... I have made a discovery with the website 'gsmarena'. They actually state if a phone supports OTG in their specs listing. Like one phone I looked at, e.g actually says: USB microUSB 2.0, USB Host. This is for a phone called a CAT S40. http://www.gsmarena.com/cat_s40-7456.php

I found the S40 by looking on Carphone Warehouse. I started looking for cheaper phones to try find one with a usable camera. As soon as I saw: *CAT-phones*, and an *Archos 50 Saphir 4G, *and wanted one instantly. This is what I want a phone to be like: an appearance derived from being designed tough and sturdy. .... I never liked the look of normal smart-phones, because they just look flash. It's one reason why I have staunchly held off ever wanting to by one. .... However the CAT S40 and the Archos 50 Saphir 4G don't review so well. The Archos phone has a camera that even at 13MP takes dark and blurry pictures.

Back to square one looking for a phone, camera, file transport. At least I know what I am looking for now though.


----------



## miketlse

Bulbsofpassion said:


> I wasn't aware that 2tb Micro SD cards even existed! I'd imagine they're pretty expensive...Yes i have yet to see any advertised, but give it a few years. I bought 200Gb cards when they were on sale, and have only managed to fill a few GB so far.
> I'm not interested in Poly for a few reasons:
> 1. It's £500. I'm not saying this is bad value, but I just want a DAP, I'd be paying for a load of functions I'd never use. Yes but majo123 has suggested a DAP which costs £429, which isn't much cheaper.
> 2. As a DAP it requires an iPhone to work. All the digital devices I've ever used have at some point suffered from connection problems when they need to talk to each other, and I have a hard time believing that Poly will be rock solid with regards to this 100% of the time (I'd love to be proved wrong on this). Since iPhones running 10.3.x have problems talking to a Mojo using a cable, it's a bit worrying that Poly is so reliant on Apple stuff playing nice. (Yes 'get an Android' I know).
> 3. Unlike a DAP, Poly seems like it will only work with Mojo, which right now I'm fine with, but god knows what fancy DACs I may want to try over the next few years.  This question was asked a few days ago, and it seems like the Poly will work with other DACs if you use a USB cable.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Hmmm, John Franks in the Poly thread: "Because at present Poly can only be switched on by being connected to a Mojo that is switched on."


----------



## miketlse

Bulbsofpassion said:


> Hmmm, John Franks in the Poly thread: "Because at present Poly can only be switched on by being connected to a Mojo that is switched on."


In January the Poly design could operate in standalone mode. The statement a few days ago was more ambiguous - 'at present' infers that a future software update could change the situation.
I will be disappointed if the Poly can no longer also work with the Hugo 2. Luckily I already have the Shanling M1, which does work with the Hugo 2.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Is the Mojo always safe to turn on and off when connected to a turned on power amp and passive speakers?

I got that power amp today. It's larger than I expected and can output up to 750 watts. When I turn the Mojo off with my active speakers connected and turned on, it makes a sound. Not a problem in this case, but I'm not sure if it could be an issue with a really powerful amp. Could it cause it to send all its power into the speakers and potentially damage them? (I'd be using the Mojo as a digital preamp.)


----------



## x RELIC x (Aug 4, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Tidal HiFi is most definitely not always 44.1 if you get the Masters.



Tidal Masters are most definitely not Tidal HiFi, but the Masters are offered to HiFi subscribers. 

Tidal HiFi is CD lossless 16/44.1. Tidal masters is MQA.


----------



## jarnopp

Music Alchemist said:


> Is the Mojo always safe to turn on and off when connected to a turned on power amp and passive speakers?
> 
> I got that power amp today. It's larger than I expected and can output up to 750 watts. When I turn the Mojo off with my active speakers connected and turned on, it makes a sound. Not a problem in this case, but I'm not sure if it could be an issue with a really powerful amp. Could it cause it to send all its power into the speakers and potentially damage them? (I'd be using the Mojo as a digital preamp.)



I would always turn on Mojo first, and check the volume, before turning on the amp, to be on the safe side. Also, Mojo cannot be used as a "digital preamp" as it only has analog output.  You can use it as a Dac/ line source for your amp, but it's output into the amp is analog line most any other line souce.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jarnopp said:


> I would always turn on Mojo first, and check the volume, before turning on the amp, to be on the safe side. Also, Mojo cannot be used as a "digital preamp" as it only has analog output.  You can use it as a Dac/ line source for your amp, but it's output into the amp is analog line most any other line souce.



That's what I was thinking of doing, but I wanted to see if anyone knew more.

It's a digital preamp because the volume control is digital.


----------



## jarnopp

Music Alchemist said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing, but I wanted to see if anyone knew more.
> 
> It's a digital preamp because the volume control is digital.



Could be semantics, but I would call it a digital volume controlled line source for an amp.  And of course, with a DAC before the line source stage.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jarnopp said:


> Could be semantics, but I would call it a digital volume controlled line source for an amp.  And of course, with a DAC before the line source stage.



Well, it's many things. What I'm saying is that it can function as a digital preamp. You'll find this phrase in Chord's official statements too. For example:

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/dave/



> The DAC, which is also a reference-level headphone amplifier and 'digital preamp'



You can find thousands of other results with "digital preamp" and "Chord" by clicking *here*.

The amplification in Chord DAC/amps is in the DAC's analog output stage, though, for those not aware.


----------



## rkt31

was not able to get a dap with optical out at reasonable price . so I ordered c2g digital coaxial to optical converter. I plan to input from fiio X3 2nd gen to this converter. I am already using few ferrite core on  fiio L21cable and also plan to feed the c2g converter with a 6v battery pack instead of wall wart. main use will be to check the effect of optical vs coaxial with mojo and Hugo. set up will not be portable so mainly will be used with speaker system. anyone used this c2g converter ?


----------



## dbalvo

I know this came up a few times before, but didn't see any answers.  I've got a Samsung S8 and want to use the Mojo for things like Spotify.  However, when I connect the devices (using a proper USB-C OTG cable) the audio on my S8 cuts out and no sound comes out of the mojo.  Even after disconnecting it, the sound is dead until I reboot the phone.  I've tried the 'prevent usb audio' setting but all that does is keep the sound working on the phone (still no sound out of the mojo.)  Has anyone come up with a proper solution to this?  

I've just emailed Chord as well.  If I hear back from them I'll reply here.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

x RELIC x said:


> Tidal Masters are most definitely not Tidal HiFi, but the Masters are offered to HiFi subscribers.



I went cross-eyed reading this muddled garbage of a sentence.


----------



## x RELIC x (Aug 5, 2017)

SomeGuyDude said:


> I went cross-eyed reading this muddled garbage of a sentence.



Excuse me? It's pretty straight forward. Tidal HiFi is a subscription and came first and is defined as 16/44.1 Lossless CD quality. That's Tidal HiFi. The Tidal Masters collection is offered to Tidal HFi subscribers, but it's called Tidal Masters, not Tidal HiFi.. There is a difference between Tidal HiFi and Tidal Masters so when you say Tidal HiFi can be up to 96kHz sampling rate this is incorrect. Tidal albums in the Masters collection (much more limited than HiFi) can be up to 96kHz sampling rate.

Edit: from the Tidal Q&A regarding the difference from the Masters...

_"*What is the difference between HiFi quality and Master quality sound?*

HiFi audio is a superior sound, but is still limited in its resolution — 44.1 kHz/16 bit.

Yet TIDAL has partnered with MQA to deliver something infinitely better: an authenticated and unbroken version (typically 96 kHz/24 bit) with the highest possible resolution — as flawless as it sounded in the mastering suite. And exactly as the artist intended it to sound."

http://tidal.com/gb/mastersfaq
_
Now, whether you believe what MQA claims or not is a different matter. My point was to the OP that Tidal HiFi is 16/44.1. Not sure why it needs to be dragged on to a debate, or why the need to criticize.


----------



## miketlse

Music Alchemist said:


> Is the Mojo always safe to turn on and off when connected to a turned on power amp and passive speakers?
> 
> I got that power amp today. It's larger than I expected and can output up to 750 watts. When I turn the Mojo off with my active speakers connected and turned on, it makes a sound. Not a problem in this case, but I'm not sure if it could be an issue with a really powerful amp. Could it cause it to send all its power into the speakers and potentially damage them? (I'd be using the Mojo as a digital preamp.)



I don't have problems, but to be on the safe side:

Turn Mojo on
Check your line level output does not exceed the amp max input voltage
Switch on the amp
Start the music source


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 5, 2017)

There's a DAP which looks like a really good contender, on the Head-Fi home page right now. Cayin N3 high-res player £150. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ca...audio-player-black.22343/reviews#review-18975

Very tempting.

Since I have run into trouble with my first phone as a file transport, I might just get this DAP. .. It does OTG. The USB port does USB or coaxial out.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Life seems so much more complicated for you portable users.



miketlse said:


> I don't have problems, but to be on the safe side:
> 
> Turn Mojo on
> Check your line level output does not exceed the amp max input voltage
> ...



All I see in the specs is input sensitivity: "0.77 V / 26 dB / 1.4 V, switchable @ level control max"

Any thoughts?

I was basically going to start at low volume for both the power amp and Mojo, then work my way up to determine safe levels.


----------



## ntbm3

Got in on the Massdrop Mojo! Super pumped!!!

Even found a curious usb cable used to treat my audiophile nervosa....

Any one used mojo with JH audio CIEM's? I just ordered some JH Pro16 v2's.... mind will be blown...


----------



## miketlse

Music Alchemist said:


> Life seems so much more complicated for you portable users.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOG created this spreadsheet https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1719#post-13008622
3V and 4 clicks of -ve will give you 1.9v, so a few more clicks should give you 1.4V.


----------



## miketlse

ntbm3 said:


> Got in on the Massdrop Mojo! Super pumped!!!
> 
> Even found a curious usb cable used to treat my audiophile nervosa....
> 
> Any one used mojo with JH audio CIEM's? I just ordered some JH Pro16 v2's.... mind will be blown...


Did you read this post? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2223#post-13637390


----------



## maxh22

ntbm3 said:


> Got in on the Massdrop Mojo! Super pumped!!!
> 
> Even found a curious usb cable used to treat my audiophile nervosa....
> 
> Any one used mojo with JH audio CIEM's? I just ordered some JH Pro16 v2's.... mind will be blown...



Congrats! You will be very satisfied with both the Mojo and the Curious cable. Did you purchase the Curious Mojo/Hugo link or are you going to be using a standard Curious with an adapter?


----------



## ntbm3

miketlse said:


> Did you read this post? https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2223#post-13637390



I didn't see that ppost but did see the warranty info when purchased so I know what I am getting into.


----------



## ntbm3

maxh22 said:


> Congrats! You will be very satisfied with both the Mojo and the Curious cable. Did you purchase the Curious Mojo/Hugo link or are you going to be using a standard Curious with an adapter?



I got the specific Mojo/hugo one, should be legit!


----------



## miketlse

ntbm3 said:


> I didn't see that ppost but did see the warranty info when purchased so I know what I am getting into.


OK - you are aware of the situation, and happy with the risk that you are taking.


----------



## ntbm3

miketlse said:


> OK - you are aware of the situation, and happy with the risk that you are taking.



Living on the wild side!


----------



## miketlse

ntbm3 said:


> Living on the wild side!


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 5, 2017)

miketlse said:


> GOG created this spreadsheet https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1719#post-13008622
> 3V and 4 clicks of -ve will give you 1.9v, so a few more clicks should give you 1.4V.



As I mentioned, I would be using the Mojo as a digital preamp, controlling the volume of the power amp with it. So I would simply start out low and increase to my desired level, frequently changing the volume with each song as I normally do.


----------



## Pokemonn (Aug 6, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> As I mentioned, I would be using the Mojo as a digital preamp, controlling the volume of the power amp with it. So I would simply start out low and increase to my desired level, frequently changing the volume with each song as I normally do.



@Music Alchemist  I recommend to use passive preamp. my mojo very rarely outputs maximum volume white noise when Mojo's FPGA got crashed. it may blow your loudspeakers.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Pokemonn said:


> @Music Alchemist  I recommend to use passive preamp. my mojo very rarely outputs maximum volume white noise when Mojo's FPGA got crashed. it may blow your loudspeakers.



How often has your Mojo crashed? (Same question to anyone else who experienced that.) What do you think caused it? It never happened to me.


----------



## Pokemonn

it is very rare. I guess some RF spike noise came from out environments caused a crash. again it very very rare. but can happen.


----------



## White Lotus

Still loving this little unit! It's my go-to for portable amplification.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Pokemonn said:


> it is very rare. I guess some RF spike noise came from out environments caused a crash. again it very very rare. but can happen.



I'm using TOSLINK, which electrically isolates the DAC. Are there still things I need to worry about?


----------



## miketlse

Music Alchemist said:


> I'm using TOSLINK, which electrically isolates the DAC. Are there still things I need to worry about?


I suspect that there are only three ways to get the Mojo to output that max level of white noise:

faulty component within Mojo - this is the first report of white noise that I can remember, and Chord have sold 50,000+ Mojos, so the risk for you is very low
maybe one of the internal components temporarily overheated, leading to a corrupted packet of music data - but it would be strange for a component to overheat for only a second, especially when the Mojo has 3 thermal cutout circuits.
faulty music data sent to the Mojo - I think that this is the most likely root cause - but you are already fastidious about ensuring a high quality data source for your dacs, so I think that the risk would be very low for you. 
I will now wait for Sodds Law to swing into operation, resulting in several posters reporting the same issue.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 6, 2017)

I started a thread about this, but didn't get any real answers: I'm looking for a more aggressive DAC than the Mojo that costs $500 or less. The Modi Multibit is what I'd go for if I can't find a better alternative. Both MMB units I owned made mysterious crackling/popping noises that the manufacturer could not replicate. Back then I only used USB, but perhaps with TOSLINK, it wouldn't do that anymore. I think the Mojo is more refined, but its smoothness is becoming a problem for me with more energetic music. The MMB is affordable enough that I _could_ compare it directly to the Mojo without having to get rid of anything beforehand. (I used to have a 2Qute, MMB, and Fulla 2 at the same time.) Just wanted to check here to see if anyone knew of anything else I should check out.

If I use another DAC, I'd just use a passive preamp for the volume control. I have a Schiit SYS, but it makes scratching noises, so I'd like to try the JDS Labs OL Switcher.


----------



## karmapolice

Hi,

I am trying to connect the mojo to my vac amp as a dac using an oppo as the transport into the mojo.  I was going to run a 3.5mm cable from the mojo headphone output to the rca input on the VAC.  Unfortunately, my nordost coaxial cable is not fitting into the mojo.  The nordost coaxial cable termination has a shell on it so the cable does not fit all the way into the mojo coaxial input.  

Can someone recommend a quality cable that does fit into the coaxial or a digital cable that goes into the optical input that is ideal for home hifi.  I was thinking wireworld supernova 7 for optical unless people prefer the coax input.

thanks

Michael


----------



## Music Alchemist

karmapolice said:


> Can someone recommend a quality cable that does fit into the coaxial or a digital cable that goes into the optical input that is ideal for home hifi. I was thinking wireworld supernova 7 for optical unless people prefer the coax input.



I just use this TOSLINK cable: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=1419

Some say that TOSLINK sounds better than coaxial and USB with the Mojo and Hugo.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Why is the Mojo just ~$420 brand new on amazon.co.jp? Is there something fishy going on?


----------



## joshnor713

Music Alchemist said:


> I started a thread about this, but didn't get any real answers: I'm looking for a more aggressive DAC than the Mojo that costs $500 or less. The Modi Multibit is what I'd go for if I can't find a better alternative. Both MMB units I owned made mysterious crackling/popping noises that the manufacturer could not replicate. Back then I only used USB, but perhaps with TOSLINK, it wouldn't do that anymore. I think the Mojo is more refined, but its smoothness is becoming a problem for me with more energetic music. The MMB is affordable enough that I _could_ compare it directly to the Mojo without having to get rid of anything beforehand. (I used to have a 2Qute, MMB, and Fulla 2 at the same time.) Just wanted to check here to see if anyone knew of anything else I should check out.
> 
> If I use another DAC, I'd just use a passive preamp for the volume control. I have a Schiit SYS, but it makes scratching noises, so I'd like to try the JDS Labs OL Switcher.



The idsd black label is fuller/punchier than the mojo to me. I have both.


----------



## Music Alchemist

joshnor713 said:


> The idsd black label is fuller/punchier than the mojo to me. I have both.



I used to have the iFi micro iDSD. Used as a DAC with speakers, I thought it was hardly better than the Schiit Fulla 2 and not nearly as good as the Mojo and Modi Multibit. It was even worse when I didn't bypass its amp section with a passive preamp.


----------



## NaiveSound

What happened to Poly?  Is it ever going to get released?


----------



## joshnor713

NaiveSound said:


> What happened to Poly?  Is it ever going to get released?



There's a dedicated Poly thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...mojo-☆★►specs-in-1st-post-◄★☆.831347/page-123

Think Chord said mass production shipments by the end of this month.


----------



## TylerJarvis

Got to demo the mojo today with my ASG 2.5s. Sounded amazing but still alittle out of my price range


----------



## TylerJarvis

Wonder if the mojo 2 is gonna drop anytime soon. Might drive the price down of the one a little.


----------



## joshnor713

Music Alchemist said:


> I used to have the iFi micro iDSD. Used as a DAC with speakers, I thought it was hardly better than the Schiit Fulla 2 and not nearly as good as the Mojo and Modi Multibit. It was even worse when I didn't bypass its amp section with a passive preamp.



The black label is a real nice step up. But yeah, if you didn't care for the original then I would say pass.


----------



## TylerJarvis

Would you recommend the black label over the mojo?


----------



## joshnor713 (Aug 7, 2017)

TylerJarvis said:


> Would you recommend the black label over the mojo?



It's hard, they're both fantastic DACs. With my IEMs (ie800 and SE846), I feel like I'm getting more power out of the BL; it sounds fuller. But the Mojo definitely has more finesse.

Mojo wins hands down for portability, but the BL has better battery life. I don't get any EMI interference at all with OTG'ing with my phone on the BL.

Tough call man.


----------



## TylerJarvis

Thanks for your input.


----------



## rasmushorn

Rutti said:


> Does BitPerfect work with Spotify, tidal, youtube, as well? Or is it dedicated for itunes?
> 
> Could you also recommend a good application for an iPhone? Right now I am only using the cck + micro usb cable and then I just play sounds on my device. Both from spotify, tidal and so on.



No, unfortunately not. The BitPerfect app only works when playing music files, located locally from iTunes. For my iOS devices I use Neutron or Kaiser Tone apps. I am not sure whether they will feed the DAC "bit-perfect" though.


----------



## onsionsi

I sold my Mojo in order to buy Hugo2 but since the Hugo2 is not available in my dealer stock, now i'm crying every day because i miss my Mojo and indeed i can't listen to the music from my iPhone or from my PC.

Fatigue fatigue fatigue ...........


----------



## joshnor713

onsionsi said:


> I sold my Mojo in order to buy Hugo2 but since the Hugo2 is not available in my dealer stock, now i'm crying every day because i miss my Mojo and indeed i can't listen to the music from my iPhone or from my PC.
> 
> Fatigue fatigue fatigue ...........



Lol at our first world problems


----------



## Music Alchemist

onsionsi said:


> I sold my Mojo in order to buy Hugo2 but since the Hugo2 is not available in my dealer stock, now i'm crying every day because i miss my Mojo and indeed i can't listen to the music from my iPhone or from my PC.
> 
> Fatigue fatigue fatigue ...........



Last night I had another dream that I had the Hugo 2. It's like those dreams you have as a kid where your room is full of all the toys you wanted...then you wake up and realize it was just a dream. 

I'd bet those who buy the Hugo 2 from the UK (from dealers who ship to the US, etc.) would get theirs sooner than those who bought from US dealers, since plenty of people in the UK already own it.


----------



## miketlse

Music Alchemist said:


> Last night I had another dream that I had the Hugo 2. It's like those dreams you have as a kid where your room is full of all the toys you wanted...then you wake up and realize it was just a dream.
> 
> I'd bet those who buy the Hugo 2 from the UK (from dealers who ship to the US, etc.) would get theirs sooner than those who bought from US dealers, since plenty of people in the UK already own it.


The Audiosanctuary page for the Hugo 2 states *We Are Unable To Deliver To Addresses in Either US or Canada*
Their page for Poly states* PLEASE NOTE:- Due to contractual reasons we are unable to dispatch this product to countries outside of the EU.*
So I think US/Canada customers will have to buy from their local dealers.


----------



## Malevolent

joshnor713 said:


> It's hard, they're both fantastic DACs. With my IEMs (ie800 and SE846), I feel like I'm getting more power out of the BL; it sounds fuller. But the Mojo definitely has more finesse.
> 
> Mojo wins hands down for portability, but the BL has better battery life. I don't get any EMI interface at all with OTG'ing with my phone on the BL.
> 
> Tough call man.


Yes, the BL definitely has more power in its shell. In fact, as a portable amp, it's one of the most powerful I've ever seen.

The Mojo, to my ears, is the slightly more resolving of the 2. I'd take either in a heartbeat, when it comes down to sound. If you take it as a whole package however, the Mojo wins hands down. The BL is simply not very transportable, due to its size _and_ its shape - it's not very good when stacked.


----------



## Light - Man

Music Alchemist said:


> I started a thread about this, but didn't get any real answers:* I'm looking for a more aggressive DAC than the Mojo that costs $500 or less.* The Modi Multibit is what I'd go for if I can't find a better alternative. Both MMB units I owned made mysterious crackling/popping noises that the manufacturer could not replicate. Back then I only used USB, but perhaps with TOSLINK, it wouldn't do that anymore. I think the Mojo is more refined, but its smoothness is becoming a problem for me with more energetic music. The MMB is affordable enough that I _could_ compare it directly to the Mojo without having to get rid of anything beforehand. (I used to have a 2Qute, MMB, and Fulla 2 at the same time.) Just wanted to check here to see if anyone knew of anything else I should check out.
> 
> If I use another DAC, I'd just use a passive preamp for the volume control. I have a Schiit SYS, but it makes scratching noises, so I'd like to try the JDS Labs OL Switcher.



Have you tried the Musical Fidelity V90 DAC, it is available Amazon USA, so you can return it if it is not to your taste.

I power mine with a 12 Volt car battery, I believe it has the speed, punch and dynamics that you are looking for in a speaker based system.


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> The Audiosanctuary page for the Hugo 2 states *We Are Unable To Deliver To Addresses in Either US or Canada*
> Their page for Poly states* PLEASE NOTE:- Due to contractual reasons we are unable to dispatch this product to countries outside of the EU.*
> So I think US/Canada customers will have to buy from their local dealers.



What's confusing is that it says "We are able to ship to United States" at the top, then further down the page, it says what you mentioned. I believe I read somewhere that they do ship to the US if you get in touch with them. Doesn't matter to me either way since I won't buy it just yet, and I'd like to learn more about how it compares to the Yggdrasil first. (Opinions go both ways and it's hard to tell how they really sound with so many conflicting reports.) I may even wait until I've upgraded to speakers that cost more than either DAC.



Light - Man said:


> Have you tried the Musical Fidelity V90 DAC, it is available Amazon USA, so you can return it if it is not to your taste.
> 
> I power mine with a 12 Volt car battery, I believe it has the speed, punch and dynamics that you are looking for in a speaker based system.



Cool, thanks for the rec. Haven't heard that one. I don't suppose you know how it compares to the Modi Multibit?

I'm playing music on my new (but actually used) Klipsch RP-250F floorstanding speakers for the first time. They sound so radically different from my JBL LSR305 nearfield monitors! Hauntingly realistic at times...but other times there are still aspects the JBLs excel in. I've compared a good number of DACs with the JBLs, but this is the first time I'm hearing the Klipsch, so I'm not able to tell how much of the sound is attributed to the Mojo. This is also the first time I've owned floorstanders. I can feel the floor shake. Heck, I can feel my organs shake! It's like an earthquake up in here. lol


----------



## Mython

Music Alchemist said:


> Why is the Mojo just ~$420 brand new on amazon.co.jp? Is there something fishy going on?




Ordinarily I'd assume that was dodgy ('d be tempted to think it was a re-packaged customer-return item), but it's interesting that it's being fulfilled by Amazon, at that price (not _sold_ by Amazon, but fulfilled by their warehouse).

So, this onlooker is unsure.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Mython said:


> Ordinarily I'd assume that was dodgy ('d be tempted to think it was a re-packaged customer-return item), but it's interesting that it's being fulfilled by Amazon, at that price (not _sold_ by Amazon, but fulfilled by their warehouse).
> 
> So, this onlooker is unsure.



And the thing is, countless Amazon.co.jp sellers are selling it "new" at such a low price. I thought this wasn't allowed.

Any thoughts, Chord? @Mojo ideas @Rob Watts


----------



## miketlse

Music Alchemist said:


> This is also the first time I've owned floorstanders. I can feel the floor shake. Heck, I can feel my organs shake! It's like an earthquake up in here. lol


I decided to change to floorstanders, when I realised that standmounts could not handle instruments such as the double bass very well.
Add the Mojo or Hugo 2 as the source, and suddenly you can hear the extended bass notes, fully controlled without any hint of smearing.
I think you have many hours of enjoyment ahead of you.


----------



## miketlse

Music Alchemist said:


> And the thing is, countless Amazon.co.jp sellers are selling it "new" at such a low price. I thought this wasn't allowed.
> 
> Any thoughts, Chord? @Mojo ideas @Rob Watts



Several Chord prices are slightly lower than a year ago, usually attributed to the changes in exchange rates (triggered by the Brexit environment).


----------



## Music Alchemist

miketlse said:


> I decided to change to floorstanders, when I realised that standmounts could not handle instruments such as the double bass very well.
> Add the Mojo or Hugo 2 as the source, and suddenly you can hear the extended bass notes, fully controlled without any hint of smearing.
> I think you have many hours of enjoyment ahead of you.





One of the main reasons I upgraded to these was because small nearfields could only project the instruments on a stage relative to their size: so, on the stands, everything was limited to the area at head height. Now the illusion of the instruments being in the room with me is more convincing, and certainly not only because of size. And yeah, the bass is another experience entirely with these.



miketlse said:


> Several Chord prices are slightly lower than a year ago, usually attributed to the changes in exchange rates (triggered by the Brexit environment).



The Mojo is £399 (about $520) in the UK and $498 in the US. Exchange rates would not cause it to be _a hundred dollars_ lower than that in Japan. Somebody needs to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## fiddlestickers

The Amazon.jp price does seem quite low, and the seller doesn't have stellar ratings - but the Yodobashi price (after the 10% 'points' have been deducted) is quite similar.

http://www.yodobashi.com/product/100000001002913276/

Yodobashi is a pucka shop


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 7, 2017)

fiddlestickers said:


> The Amazon.jp price does seem quite low, and the seller doesn't have stellar ratings



It's not just one seller; it is many sellers, including Amazon.co.jp themselves.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/offer-listing/B016W1X94O/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## fiddlestickers

Indeed. My point is though that the price does seem to be in the ballpark for Japan, even in physical shops with a good reputation.

The pound has fallen catastrophically against the yen in the period Mojo has been available here, so it may be a rare case of the consequences of currency fluctuations actually benefiting consumers.


----------



## Music Alchemist

fiddlestickers said:


> The pound has fallen catastrophically against the yen in the period Mojo has been available here



Ah, so it's possible that the Japanese market was instructed by Chord to sell for so-and-so yen, so their price didn't change (only its equivalent USD value) since it was based on yen instead of pounds. This is mere speculation, of course, until Chord chime in and tell the story behind it. At any rate, this presents a problem for those selling their Mojo on the used market.


----------



## goodclarity

Help! the audiophile bug hit me and fortunately I had the funds to buy hdvd800, hd800s and chord mojo. Considering the hdvd800 dac is subpar with mojo. i want to use mojo as the input to hdvd800 amp..but I dont know how to do this, what cables I need or even if this is possible? Hence request help from the knowledgeable experts out there. Also a silly question is bugging me. I have the mojo connected to chromecast audio which I send files thru my pc, would the pc dac converted the signals + chromecast audio dac ---> chord mojo dac, in essence what I am listening to is an adulterated signal?


----------



## Music Alchemist

goodclarity said:


> Help! the audiophile bug hit me and fortunately I had the funds to buy hdvd800, hd800s and chord mojo. Considering the hdvd800 dac is subpar with mojo. i want to use mojo as the input to hdvd800 amp..but I dont know how to do this, what cables I need or even if this is possible?



All you need are the right cables. Here are some I have that you could get:

3.5 mm to dual XLR: https://www.amazon.com/AxcessAbles-TRS18-DXLR403M-Stereo-Breakout-Audio/dp/B01AS5N8BE
3.5 mm to dual RCA: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=665

In my experience, there are only minor differences between driving the HD 800 from the Mojo and HDVD 800.


----------



## Deftone

GreenBow said:


> There's a DAP which looks like a really good contender, on the Head-Fi home page right now. Cayin N3 high-res player £150. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ca...audio-player-black.22343/reviews#review-18975
> 
> Very tempting.
> 
> Since I have run into trouble with my first phone as a file transport, I might just get this DAP. .. It does OTG. The USB port does USB or coaxial out.


----------



## Ike1985

The meenova off cable made no difference with regard to getting Mojo to work with apps other than UAPP.   Confirmed: not a cable issue.


----------



## Deftone (Aug 7, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> I started a thread about this, but didn't get any real answers: I'm looking for a more aggressive DAC than the Mojo that costs $500 or less. The Modi Multibit is what I'd go for if I can't find a better alternative. Both MMB units I owned made mysterious crackling/popping noises that the manufacturer could not replicate. Back then I only used USB, but perhaps with TOSLINK, it wouldn't do that anymore. I think the Mojo is more refined, but its smoothness is becoming a problem for me with more energetic music. The MMB is affordable enough that I _could_ compare it directly to the Mojo without having to get rid of anything beforehand. (I used to have a 2Qute, MMB, and Fulla 2 at the same time.) Just wanted to check here to see if anyone knew of anything else I should check out.
> 
> If I use another DAC, I'd just use a passive preamp for the volume control. I have a Schiit SYS, but it makes scratching noises, so I'd like to try the JDS Labs OL Switcher.



You would be better off getting aggressive speakers to be honest, even though dacs can do incredible things to part of the sound its only a very small portion of the overall final sound quality.


----------



## Deftone

Ike1985 said:


> The meenova off cable made no difference with regard to getting Mojo to work with apps other than UAPP.   Confirmed: not a cable issue.



I have never been able to get audio output from any other apps than UAPP to any dac/amp i have used on Android 5/6/7

When asked about this in the android thread people said its impossible to make apps like youtube or movie apps to work with usb audio out.


----------



## Deftone

TylerJarvis said:


> Would you recommend the black label over the mojo?



For gaming and movies - iDSD BL
For music - Mojo


----------



## Music Alchemist

Deftone said:


> You would be better off getting aggressive speakers to be honest, even though dacs can do incredible things to part of the sound its only a very small portion of the overall final sound quality.



I'm very happy with the speakers I got today. I didn't mean overly aggressive.


----------



## Deftone

Music Alchemist said:


> I'm very happy with the speakers I got today. I didn't mean overly aggressive.



I think the Schiit signature sound is aggressive so have you tried Bifrost multibit i think that might be around $500? you seemed to like the modi so i thought of that.


----------



## Deftone

Music Alchemist said:


> I'm very happy with the speakers I got today. I didn't mean overly aggressive.



Also when you have many different dacs all lined up side by side and do level matched comparisons the differences are wayyyy smaller than you believe compared going from one to another with breaks in between.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Deftone said:


> I think the Schiit signature sound is aggressive so have you tried Bifrost multibit i think that might be around $500? you seemed to like the modi so i thought of that.



The Bifrost Multibit is $599 and is identical to the $249 Modi Multibit aside from the power supply, chassis, and modular upgradeability in the case of the Bifrost.



Deftone said:


> Also when you have many different dacs all lined up side by side and do level matched comparisons the differences are wayyyy smaller than you believe compared going from one to another with breaks in between.



I've done that. They sound very different on my system, especially wnen comparing entry-level DACs to Chord.


----------



## theveterans (Aug 7, 2017)

Deftone said:


> I think the Schiit signature sound is aggressive so have you tried Bifrost multibit i think that might be around $500? you seemed to like the modi so i thought of that.



Not sure which Schiit you demoed, but Bifrost Multibit is definitely not aggressive nor bright at least compared to some Sabre DACs. It's pretty neutral overall and if the track recalls for aggression, both Mojo and Schiit deliver them without lacking energy. Mojo definitely is smoother though, but on my speakers, I prefer the less polite Schiit since it makes the speakers more alive sounding than Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

theveterans said:


> Not sure which Schiit you demoed, but Bifrost Multibit is definitely not aggressive nor bright at least compared to some Sabre DACs. It's pretty neutral overall and if the track recalls for aggression, both Mojo and Schiit delivers them without lacking energy. Mojo definitely is smoother though, but on my speakers, I prefer the less polite Schiit since it makes the speakers more alive sounding than Mojo.


i dont demo i buy. it was the Modi 1, Modi Multibt and Vallhalla 2.


----------



## Music Alchemist

theveterans said:


> Not sure which Schiit you demoed, but Bifrost Multibit is definitely not aggressive nor bright at least compared to some Sabre DACs. It's pretty neutral overall and if the track recalls for aggression, both Mojo and Schiit delivers them without lacking energy. Mojo definitely is smoother though, but on my speakers, I prefer the less polite Schiit since it makes the speakers more alive sounding than Mojo.



When I first tried the Mojo with the speakers, I preferred it in every way...but after spending more time with it, the smoothness became problematic for more energetic music, especially metal...so now I will probably go back to the Modi Multibit, primarily because I think it does a better job reproducing the aggression in music. (Though the Mojo is more refined to my ears.)


----------



## goodclarity (Aug 7, 2017)

In my experience, there are only minor differences between driving the HD 800 from the Mojo and HDVD 800.[/QUOTE]

Thank you, I've ordered the RCA cable. Can you please educate me on how the signal processing 'will occur' once I have chord mojo driving HDVD800. As in my mind I see, Laptop output --->> Chromecast audio (does DAC processing occur here?)----> Chord Mojo (does Dac processing occur here?)----> HDVD800 (using the 3.55 to RCA from mojo, does DAC processing occur here?)-->HD800s. In my mind, since the chromecast is the first link in the chain, the signal is already manipulated before it reaches the amplifier thru mojo/hdvd800. Thank you


----------



## Music Alchemist

goodclarity said:


> Can you please educate me on how the signal processing 'will occur' once I have chord mojo driving HDVD800. As in my mind I see, Laptop output --->> Chromecast audio (does DAC processing occur here?)----> Chord Mojo (does Dac processing occur here?)----> HDVD800 (using the 3.55 to RCA from mojo, does DAC processing occur here?)-->HD800s. In my mind, since the chromecast is the first link in the chain, the signal is already manipulated before it reaches the amplifier thru mojo/hdvd800.



I've never used Chromecast, but the Mojo only has digital inputs and analog outputs. The Mojo would do the digital to analog conversion and the HDVD 800 would just be used as an amp when you connect to its analog inputs.


----------



## x RELIC x

goodclarity said:


> Thank you, I've ordered the RCA cable. Can you please educate me on how the signal processing 'will occur' once I have chord mojo driving HDVD800. As in my mind I see, Laptop output --->> Chromecast audio (does DAC processing occur here?)----> Chord Mojo (does Dac processing occur here?)----> HDVD800 (using the 3.55 to RCA from mojo, does DAC processing occur here?)-->HD800s. In my mind, since the chromecast is the first link in the chain, the signal is already manipulated before it reaches the amplifier thru mojo/hdvd800. Thank you



DAC means Digital to Analogue Converter. The Mojo only accepts a digital input so it is not possible to have a DAC used before it, feeding it an analogue signal. That doesn't mean there isn't any Digital Signal Processing before the Mojo, DSP, like a digital equalizer, or some other digital 'enhancement'. If using the analogue inputs, RCA, of the HDVD800 then you are feeding the analogue signal converted from the Mojo.


----------



## goodclarity

[QUOTE="If using the analogue inputs, RCA, of the HDVD800 then you are feeding the analogue signal converted from the Mojo.[/QUOTE]

So the chromecast connected to the chord mojo via optical is just acting as a chord poly and just supplying the music signal to the mojo for DAC conversion?  
Interesting, so the analogue signal converted by the mojo goes thru the hdvd800 and the hdvd800 thinks "ah, there was an external dac used, I'll just amplify it and uses its amp which it is well regarded for" or does the HDVD800 thinks " ah, here is the analogue signal i dont trust it, I'll convert it to digital and then to my analog via my own dac and amplify it"? 

Appreciate the helpful responses to build up my knowledge


----------



## Music Alchemist

x RELIC x said:


> The Mojo only accepts a digital input so it is not possible to have a DAC used before it, feeding it an analogue signal.



While this is normally true, I thought of a crazy experiment: first DAC > ADC > second DAC = combined sound of two DACs! I wonder if it would work. hehe


----------



## x RELIC x

Music Alchemist said:


> While this is normally true, I thought of a crazy experiment: first DAC > ADC > second DAC = combined sound of two DACs! I wonder if it would work. hehe



Lol, sure it would work... but why?! Sample, interpolate missing samples, sample again, interpolate missing samples again.

????


----------



## Music Alchemist

x RELIC x said:


> Lol, sure it would work... but why?! Sample, interpolate missing samples, sample again, interpolate missing samples again.
> 
> ????



Like I said, it would be for those who want to combine the sound signatures of two different DACs. (In theory.)


----------



## White Lotus

Mojo is great with IEMs!


----------



## rkt31

today I got c2g digital coaxial to optical converter. I did not want to buy an expensive dap with optical out . so I fed fiio x3 2nd gen digital coaxial out to c2g converter. fiio L21 cable with few ferrites removed all RFI and emi effect , also c2g converter was powered with 4AA battery pack instead of supplied ac adapter. converter's optical out was fed to mojo and Hugo. sound this way had better focus to vocals and better bass definition while retaining black background of ferrite core attached L21 cable feeding directly to coaxial input of mojo/Hugo. the c2g converter is not yet broken in, still sounding already better in many areas than digital coaxial route.


----------



## AndrewH13 (Aug 8, 2017)

rkt31 said:


> today I got c2g digital coaxial to optical converter. I did not want to buy an expensive dap with optical out . so I fed fiio x3 2nd gen digital coaxial out to c2g converter. fiio L21 cable with few ferrites removed all RFI and emi effect , also c2g converter was powered with 4AA battery pack instead of supplied ac adapter. converter's optical out was fed to mojo and Hugo. sound this way had better focus to vocals and better bass definition while retaining black background of ferrite core attached L21 cable feeding directly to coaxial input of mojo/Hugo. the c2g converter is not yet broken in, still sounding already better in many areas than digital coaxial route.



 In tests I've done using Sonos to Hugo in hifi I've always preferred Co-ax to Optical and have run three DAPs using coax. Surprised adding an extra converter into chain gives better sound.


----------



## 126045

Anyone running Mojo with Genelec G One 2017 active speakers? How do they sound? 
This year the Finish company Genelec has released the newer models (the Genelec G One-A 2013-2017 active speaker has the datasheet here).


----------



## Music Alchemist

mandrei83 said:


> Anyone running Mojo with Genelec G One 2017 active speakers? How do they sound?
> This year the Finish company Genelec has released the newer models (the Genelec G One-A 2013-2017 active speaker has the datasheet here).



I thought of getting Genelecs, but ended up with floorstanders. What I can tell you is that my JBL LSR305 (active) sounds great and my Klipsch RP-250F (passive) sounds spectacular, and the Mojo just brings them to the next level.


----------



## GreenBow

Deftone said:


>



Nice pics. I just saw the add for the Fiio X7 Mark II. It has both optical and coaxial out. http://www.fiio.net/en/products/71


----------



## Zojokkeli

mandrei83 said:


> Anyone running Mojo with Genelec G One 2017 active speakers? How do they sound?
> This year the Finish company Genelec has released the newer models (the Genelec G One-A 2013-2017 active speaker has the datasheet here).



I haven't heard that they upgraded their G-series speakers. I have a pair of M040's and I'm enjoying them very much. I haven't tried them with Mojo, but due to a recent move into a new city, I'm likely to hook them up with Mojo soon.


----------



## 126045

Today I've picked up from the post the Genelec G One speakers, 2017 model. Overall my working desk looks as below:





Genelec G One in the back. I have raised the TABLETOP switch while the other ones are down. I've noticed that the level of the signal is pretty loud in the speakers while I have inserted in the same time the Shure SE846 earphones in the other 3.5mm jack of Mojo. I am trying to keep Genelec and Shure equipment kind of the same volume level, so that I don't overload the Shure earphones by mistake if I would use the -10dB attenuation switch.

For those who want higher attenuation, they can use the LEVEL -10dB switch:





Now I am able to listen DSDs/FLAC/whatever files with Audirvana Plus (you need to purchase a license) on my iMac 27":



 

Worth the investment? Definitely yes! I've bought the Genelec One speakers from Reference Audio in Stockholm, since I live in this city.


----------



## husamia

*What's the fix for the faint whine while charging?*


----------



## miketlse

husamia said:


> *What's the fix for the faint whine while charging?*


The fix is to read the FAQ contained in post #3

A - The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU & a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant. 
A - The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, & this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, & this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. Don't worry about it if you hear the noise, Mojo is not faulty & will continue to be reliable. 

Q - is it normal to have the mojo make a hissing sound (ie the unit itself, audio output is fine) when plugged in to power? brand new unit but it makes this weird noise when its plugged in (both when off and on). the hissing dies down when i plug in the signal cable (unit still off), not sure if i should send my unit back.
A - It's normal - it is the charging regulator going into low power mode. Don't worry, there is nothing wrong.


A - Further testing on the charger and cable compatibility. Chosen Anker PowerPort 5 for good measured performance and multi-port charging with Anker PowerLine due to good construction with braid + foil shielding. All are available at a reasonable price.


*Case 1: Virtually silent, only heard very minor hiss when ear is pretty much on the unit
Case 2: Only noticeable hiss when you put your ears near the unit
Case 3: Loud whine lasting the only the first few seconds, faint charging noise after that.
Case 4: Loud whine, and it goes on for a few seconds and off for a few (voltage drop causing charging circuit to shut down)*



Combo 1: Sony or Samsung charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable + extension cord = Case 4

Combo 2: Sony or Samsung charger + Any cable = Case 3

Combo 3: Apple 1A charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2

Combo 4: Anker charger + Sony or Samsung USB cable = Case 2, slightly quieter than combo 3

Combo 5: Sony or Samsung charger + long 6ft Anker cable (same cable length as Combo 1) = Case 3

Combo 6: Apple 1A charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1

*Combo 7: Anker charger + Anker cable/Chord Mojo's bundled cable = Case 1, slightly quieter than combo 6 directly compared, with no pattern to the noise (always the same loudness)*


_Anker PowerPort is tested at it's worse case scenario(unloaded), the ripple and spike measurements are better when the charger is fully loaded with devices. The Anker charger have noticeable more steady noise pattern than the Apple charger even with the best cable connected, the Apple charger's noise ripples in loudness and the Anker one is very steady at the same amplitude._



A - In short:

If you already have a Apple charger handy, just getting a quality USB cable like the one I've tested will yield noticeable gain, especially if you are using longer cables.

If you don't have an Apple charger, getting an Anker charger with their PowerLine cables will yield the best possible result without going to go with a lab bench linear power supply. Having a multiport desktop charager will also allow you to run shorter cables.

Link where I bought them:
Anker PowerPort 5: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00VTI8K9K
Anker PowerLine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B014H3GKZ4


----------



## NaiveSound

How big is the difference between mojo and Hugo 2?  Try to guess it in percentile if you can


----------



## goodclarity (Aug 11, 2017)

Progress report 
HD800s with chord mojo - OK
HDVD800 with HD800s - OK
Bought the RCA cable out as suggested (Thank you) and my setup is chromecast audio---->Chord mojo--RCA out to HDVD800--->HD800s. Now, I noticed i had to press the two volumes at once when turning mojo on (line level). However, when I put the balanced cable that came with my HD800s. I was blown away! Never I had imagined that the simple you tube videos sounded so amazing. Every little nuances of instruments can be heard. Now this is thru normal you tube videos and the mojo shows color orange.  Now the thing bugging me is how do I play higher sample rate files. So far I have 32 bit flacs, dsd and when I cast it via powerdvd to chromecast the color is still red/orange (have written to mojo but no reply yet). I cannot get it to cast any higher.
Any suggestions (cable/software), help would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## theveterans

You just witness the real MoJo sound as a DAC. Its variable lineout section for headphones is IMO less transparent sounding compared to the Line out mode aka DAC mode


----------



## x RELIC x

theveterans said:


> You just witness the real MoJo sound as a DAC. Its variable lineout section for headphones is IMO less transparent sounding compared to the Line out mode aka DAC mode



What? Sorry, but line-level preset doesn't bypass anything and there is no other 'DAC' mode. Pressing both buttons is only a digital volume preset to 3Vrms and there is nothing internally bypassed.


----------



## guido

yip, there is no line-out mode bypassing the internal amp...so not sure how it can possibly sound less transparent


----------



## theveterans

guido said:


> yip, there is no line-out mode bypassing the internal amp...so not sure how it can possibly sound less transparent



Let me rephrase what I meant earlier: To me, the digital volume control that is not set to output to 3V sounds less transparent to my ears. I had tried 1.9 V output before and tried to volume match my speakers and it sounds more congested compared to the 3V output


----------



## jarnopp

theveterans said:


> Let me rephrase what I meant earlier: To me, the digital volume control that is not set to output to 3V sounds less transparent to my ears. I had tried 1.9 V output before and tried to volume match my speakers and it sounds more congested compared to the 3V output



That's fair. I found something similar with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon. It's maximum from the Mojo without clipping is just under 4V (if my calculation is correct), or 2 clicks above line out. I have also found this seems to provide the most transparency. When I want more "Cavalli sound" I lower the Mojo to 1.9V. But, for convenienc I usually use line out (3V).  But, how you get to 3V or any other volume setting does not matter (moving the volume up and down to 3V or using the power on shortcut).  It is EXACTLY the same. Other posters were reacting to the notion that how you got to 3V matters, which it does not and you may not have been implying that.


----------



## Arpiben

theveterans said:


> Let me rephrase what I meant earlier: To me, the digital volume control that is not set to output to 3V sounds less transparent to my ears. I had tried 1.9 V output before and tried to volume match my speakers and it sounds more congested compared to the 3V output



Unless you have both Outputs connected as for example, one for Amplifier, one for headphone, there is no reason for such behavior.
THD+Noise vs Output Voltage for Mojo is steady and min. for a wide voltage range.
Probably even more than the 0.2Vrms-3Vrms you may found around in some non official measurements.
Add that most Amplifiers have impedance inputs in the 10k/100k Ohms therefore in principle you should have no SQ differences between 1.9Vrms or 3Vrms line out.
Now, that said, your observations may be right and some other parameters ( ground currents?) need to be taken into account.
It is an interesting point since many are reporting less SQ when using external amps.
Rgds.


----------



## goodclarity

Honestly, i was thinking what is the hype with mojo, my alienware r3 2017 outputs sound really good and I was using bose qc35 before. Then i recently bought the hdvd800, hd800s and chord mojo, still I was feeling like that king who had no clothes but others said great dress. i was contemplating keeping my hdvd800 and selling mojo. To train myself I have been listening to the same 5 songs for a week training my ear to pick up nuances. it was only when I paired mojo with hd8vd800 that my 'wow' moment kicked in so I have decided to keep all 3. Also, i was planning to sell my very old z5500 speakers but now seeing the what a good dac can do, i am planning to connect mojo to the z5500 to see how much it improves. I agree with the veterans and above that something is happening that is making my system sound very very good when i do line out vs just plain mojo.


----------



## jarnopp

Arpiben said:


> Unless you have both Outputs connected as for example, one for Amplifier, one for headphone, there is no reason for such behavior.
> THD+Noise vs Output Voltage for Mojo is steady and min. for a wide voltage range.
> Probably even more than the 0.2Vrms-3Vrms you may found around in some non official measurements.
> Add that most Amplifiers have impedance inputs in the 10k/100k Ohms therefore in principle you should have no SQ differences between 1.9Vrms or 3Vrms line out.
> ...



Hi, I think your reply may have been directed to me.  I'll add a little. As I stated, I'm running the Mojo into the LC on high gain and driving the HiFiMan HE-6 which are very inefficient.  When keeping the overall volume the same, higher Mojo (less LC re is less colored sound, and vice-versa when Mojo is lower and LC is higher.  But the LC sounds so sweet!


----------



## theveterans

All of this says that our ears hear differently and thus you find the setting that sounds best to your ears. To me, 3V line out to an amp or preamp is how Mojo sounds best to me. Any lower than that it sounds congested to me.


----------



## Arpiben

Thanks for your inputs @theveterans & @jarnopp.
At the end it is always a matter of sweet spot between electronics and ears. 
Rgds.


----------



## Yourmomm

Don't want to hijack this thread but can't find an answer anywhere, and Chord and Oppo have failed to provide me with one. 

Does anyone use the Mojo as a USB dac for the oppo bdp 105d? If so, how? When I try to connect, the oppo says 'not recognised'...im guessing it needs drivers, like a pc.... 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## miketlse

Yourmomm said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread but can't find an answer anywhere, and Chord and Oppo have failed to provide me with one.
> 
> Does anyone use the Mojo as a USB dac for the oppo bdp 105d? If so, how? When I try to connect, the oppo says 'not recognised'...im guessing it needs drivers, like a pc....
> 
> Thanks in advance...


I cannot see any posts referring to using the Mojo in that manner. @maxh22 has a 105, so maybe he can offer some suggestions.


----------



## Set845 (Aug 13, 2017)

Yourmomm said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread but can't find an answer anywhere, and Chord and Oppo have failed to provide me with one.
> 
> Does anyone use the Mojo as a USB dac for the oppo bdp 105d? If so, how? When I try to connect, the oppo says 'not recognised'...im guessing it needs drivers, like a pc....
> 
> Thanks in advance...



I have an Oppo105d and Mojo connected optical. There are no USB outputs on the Oppo. All outputs are analog, optical, and coax. All USB ports are inputs for storage drives. For what it's worth, the optical sounds fantastic. Better than USB from my iMac using Audirvana and better than my iPhone using Onkyo HF Player. Much better. To be fair, optical cannot use the data clock in the Mojo because it's a USB clock but I suspect that the optical data clock in the Oppo is very very good because I don't detect jitter. And I'm using a decent optical cable.
Edit: There is also a USB audio input. It's a type B USB port, like a printer USB port, but it can't help you because its only an input to plug into a computer to make the Oppo a USB DAC.


----------



## rbalcom

Yourmomm said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread but can't find an answer anywhere, and Chord and Oppo have failed to provide me with one.
> 
> Does anyone use the Mojo as a USB dac for the oppo bdp 105d? If so, how? When I try to connect, the oppo says 'not recognised'...im guessing it needs drivers, like a pc....
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Page 85 of the Oppo BDP-105 User Manual does not include USB Audio Out as an output. It only supports USB Audio In. Page 19 tells you how to use Optical or Coax outputs to send digital out.


----------



## maxh22

Yourmomm said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread but can't find an answer anywhere, and Chord and Oppo have failed to provide me with one.
> 
> Does anyone use the Mojo as a USB dac for the oppo bdp 105d? If so, how? When I try to connect, the oppo says 'not recognised'...im guessing it needs drivers, like a pc....
> 
> Thanks in advance...





Set845 said:


> I have an Oppo105d and Mojo connected optical. There are no USB outputs on the Oppo. All outputs are analog, optical, and coax. All USB ports are inputs for storage drives. For what it's worth, the optical sounds fantastic. Better than USB from my iMac using Audirvana and better than my iPhone using Onkyo HF Player. Much better. To be fair, optical cannot use the data clock in the Mojo because it's a USB clock but I suspect that the optical data clock in the Oppo is very very good because I don't detect jitter. And I'm using a decent optical cable.
> Edit: There is also a USB audio input. It's a type B USB port, like a printer USB port, but it can't help you because its only an input to plug into a computer to make the Oppo a USB DAC.



As others have pointed out, the Oppo doesn't have an analog in so you can't use it as a headphone amp. 

FWIW, I also strongly agree and have stated in the past on this thread that the optical output is fantastic as a source and is really clean and musical sounding with no harshness to speak of.


----------



## Set845 (Aug 14, 2017)

maxh22 said:


> As others have pointed out, the Oppo doesn't have an analog in so you can't use it as a headphone amp.
> 
> FWIW, I also strongly agree and have stated in the past on this thread that the optical output is fantastic as a source and is really clean and musical sounding with no harshness to speak of.



You nailed it. By comparison the iPhone lightning to Mojo mini USB sounds bright and slightly artificial. In the end more fatiguing. And the iMac sounds worse.

Yourmomm, we're not saying that optical is better than USB. I'm saying the Oppo is the best sounding transport I've plugged my Mojo into. And it happens to be optical.


----------



## Yourmomm

Thanks all, for clearing that up. Oppo have clearly missed a trick...perhaps they don't want to admit that their (what I used to think was a damned fine DAC for the money) is beaten hands down by this little box of magic. I'll get me a decent optical cable and see what I can do with it, instead...


----------



## Mojo ideas

goodclarity said:


> Honestly, i was thinking what is the hype with mojo, my alienware r3 2017 outputs sound really good and I was using bose qc35 before. Then i recently bought the hdvd800, hd800s and chord mojo, still I was feeling like that king who had no clothes but others said great dress. i was contemplating keeping my hdvd800 and selling mojo. To train myself I have been listening to the same 5 songs for a week training my ear to pick up nuances. it was only when I paired mojo with hd8vd800 that my 'wow' moment kicked in so I have decided to keep all 3. Also, i was planning to sell my very old z5500 speakers but now seeing the what a good dac can do, i am planning to connect mojo to the z5500 to see how much it improves. I agree with the veterans and above that something is happening that is making my system sound very very good when i do line out vs just plain mojo.


 Thank you for sticking with it and allowing time for your ears and brain to adjust ...... this is one journey you have taken that you'll ever want to retrace your steps


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Aug 14, 2017)

edited...found answer.
just waiting for poly!


----------



## Wreckgar7

Anyone tried the mojo with a Schiit Eitr yet?


----------



## 435279

Wreckgar7 said:


> Anyone tried the mojo with a Schiit Eitr yet?



No but I have tried the Mojo with various other USB to optical converters. I haven't found one that makes the Mojo sound bad or not work well though, I do prefer the Mojo optical input over the USB.


----------



## Psychonaut71

Finally got round to getting my Mojo. Had to part ways with my HA-1. Is there a universally acknowledged best USB cable to connect the Mojo with laptop?


----------



## Slaphead

Psychonaut71 said:


> Finally got round to getting my Mojo. Had to part ways with my HA-1. Is there a universally acknowledged best USB cable to connect the Mojo with laptop?



Yes - optical S/PDIF.

OK, that doesn’t answer your question with regards to USB. Quite frankly there are too many variables. A lot depends on how electrically noisy your laptop is. Even the “best” USB cables might not do much to get rid of that problem, whereas optical will (assuming you have an optical out on your laptop).

Basically buying USB cables is a crap shoot, but I will say this: don’t buy a dirt cheap Poundland special cable, and equally don’t buy a £100 cable. Just get a well constructed cable for around £10 to £20.

However I would also suggest looking at optical if your laptop has an optical out - often the standard HP jack functions as an optical out with a 3.5mm S/PDIF optical adapter. Many people, myself included, think that the Mojo sounds best this way.


----------



## Psychonaut71

Slaphead said:


> Yes - optical S/PDIF.
> 
> OK, that doesn’t answer your question with regards to USB. Quite frankly there are too many variables. A lot depends on how electrically noisy your laptop is. Even the “best” USB cables might not do much to get rid of that problem, whereas optical will (assuming you have an optical out on your laptop).
> 
> ...


I have a Dell Inspiron 15R SE. Just tried googling whether the headphone jack doubles up as there is no optical out. But not a lot coming up on my search.


----------



## jdpark

I'm new to the Mojo club here. Just picked up a new condition - used one. I also got my first 128DSD album from Native DSD (Beethoven's 5 & 7). I'm listening with KS through Foobar on Windows 10 pro, via USB out of a Lenovo Thinkpad with my Beyer DT150s. 

I'm very impressed with the detail of the highs, especially the brass and woodwind instruments. Though that said, at least on this recording the bass is very full and rich (though not heavy). Wow, I'm hearing breathing (of the conductor?), and the instruments sound so real.  The sound is lean, relative to these headphones, but not anemic. On full passages the sound is quite wide and well imaged. I'm not sure if I'm just hearing a great recording or a great dac, but either way, my previous dacs couldn't do native DSD, so I feel like this is a bonus. 

The DSD sounds so good I would hate to miss out on that by using only an optical connection, but that said, if it's even more analogue sounding, I guess I wouldn't be opposed to trying to find a USB-Optical converter of some sort.


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 15, 2017)

Psychonaut71 said:


> I have a Dell Inspiron 15R SE. Just tried googling whether the headphone jack doubles up as there is no optical out. But not a lot coming up on my search.



According to this - http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3517/t/19321645 it doesn’t, unfortunately. That’s not totally conclusive though.

However my advice still stands with regards to USB cables. However if you’re passing a bargain basement outfit, and they’ve got dirt cheap USB cables then you could do worse than to give one a try - not much to lose.


----------



## cyclops214 (Aug 15, 2017)

Wreckgar7 said:


> Anyone tried the mojo with a Schiit Eitr yet?



My Eitr is Arriving today If I have the time I will test it out tonight And let you know.


----------



## Wreckgar7

cyclops214 said:


> My Eitr is Arriving today If I have the time I will test it out tonight And let you know.


That Would be great, take your time, have not heard from anyone Who used it with mojo so


----------



## AndrewH13

Wreckgar7 said:


> That Would be great, take your time, have not heard from anyone Who used it with mojo so



That's USB to Co Ax rather than optical isn't it? (Not a problem, coax is my favoured connection)


----------



## Set845

jdpark said:


> I'm new to the Mojo club here. Just picked up a new condition - used one. I also got my first 128DSD album from Native DSD (Beethoven's 5 & 7). I'm listening with KS through Foobar on Windows 10 pro, via USB out of a Lenovo Thinkpad with my Beyer DT150s.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the detail of the highs, especially the brass and woodwind instruments. Though that said, at least on this recording the bass is very full and rich (though not heavy). Wow, I'm hearing breathing (of the conductor?), and the instruments sound so real.  The sound is lean, relative to these headphones, but not anemic. On full passages the sound is quite wide and well imaged. I'm not sure if I'm just hearing a great recording or a great dac, but either way, my previous dacs couldn't do native DSD, so I feel like this is a bonus.
> 
> The DSD sounds so good I would hate to miss out on that by using only an optical connection, but that said, if it's even more analogue sounding, I guess I wouldn't be opposed to trying to find a USB-Optical converter of some sort.



I've never used Foobar but I imagine it would output DSD over optical as DoP. DSD over PCM (DoP) basically packs the DSD stream into 24/88.2 PCM. There is no difference in sound. Not to worry.


----------



## x RELIC x

Set845 said:


> I've never used Foobar but I imagine it would output DSD over optical as DoP. DSD over PCM (DoP) basically packs the DSD stream into 24/88.2 PCM. There is no difference in sound. Not to worry.



DoP (DSD *over* PCM, *not converted* to PCM) is DSD wrapped in a PCM container. It was created to overcome USB's lack of recognizing DSD as a music file without drivers. When a DoP signal reaches a DoP enabled DAC the exact same data is played as the original DSD file. There is no PCM conversion with DoP and the DSD data is identical to the original. The container isn't limited 24/88.2 PCM as DoP can handle different DSD rates which would not relate to a specific sampling rate.


----------



## cyclops214

Wreckgar7 said:


> That Would be great, take your time, have not heard from anyone Who used it with mojo so



The difference is like night and day I had USB noise From my iMac And the Eitr Cleared it up Well worth it To me.


----------



## Set845

x RELIC x said:


> DoP (DSD *over* PCM, *not converted* to PCM) is DSD wrapped in a PCM container. It was created to overcome USB's lack of recognizing DSD as a music file without drivers. When a DoP signal reaches a DoP enabled DAC the exact same data is played as the original DSD file. There is no PCM conversion with DoP and the DSD data is identical to the original. The container isn't limited 24/88.2 PCM as DoP can handle different DSD rates which would not relate to a specific sampling rate.



You are correct. I never said converted. I said packed, I meant wrapped. My bad. The point I was making to the OP was that he will hear DSD in all it's fidelity using optical.


----------



## adamsmarbles (Aug 15, 2017)

Another moment of madness from me yay,  maybe its a local pc problem because im playing around with updates and hpet settings and switching from my carefully placed network usb connection, and ethernet onboard.  Powersettings and other PC road-bumps are thoroughly troubleshooted.  I havent gone the DAP route yet,

So as a general pc user, im riding the windows/nvidia update train that most of us are forced to make.  I dont want to air-gap my PC, for best case audio, i want to get the most out of everything.
Did windows creative update bork the chord driver ecosystem, i tried the latest windows 10 creative update drivers, and it wouldnt install asio,  the driver it did install had pops in direct sound, drop outs in wasapi, when switching exclusive modes in video players,  and other wierdness,  in the end i reinstalled newest, then reverted to 1.0.58.0   the danger drivers i think**, when used with creative update, was expecting blue screen on exclusive, alas nothing, its behaving itself well,  latencymon shows good results, i can window/fullscreen video player with no drop outs, bingo.

Been obsessing over this for the last week yay updates haha.

p.s. been using allot of fidelify (spotify 3rd party asio software, also does a stream buffer)  and tidal lossless/masters,   i think its a step up, for most general usages \o/


EDIT*** Spoke too soon  asio/wasapi in foobar worked fine,   but when turned on in tidal and i imagine jriver too, it blue screened.. so basically creative update is terrible

EDIT*** 2 deleted the drivers, unplugged, was about to reinstall, instead i plugged it back in again, it gave me 1.0.62.0   and it found asio,  i troubleshooted wasapi on jriver and exclusive on tidal,  checked for pops, drop outs on direct sound,   nothing obvious yet..   Jesus loves me.


----------



## x RELIC x (Aug 15, 2017)

Set845 said:


> You are correct. I never said converted. I said packed, I meant wrapped. My bad. The point I was making to the OP was that he will hear DSD in all it's fidelity using optical.



Yeah, apologies, I was talking in general not specifically about your post but the 88.2kHz transmission comment threw me off. 

Just for information purposes DoP over optical will likely only transmit DSD64 given the bandwidth limitations of optical, at least that's the max on the Mojo, in case some aren't aware.


----------



## jdpark (Aug 16, 2017)

Actually, Mojo on the Chord site says toslink is capable of 192/24. But many adapters cannot send over 96/24, and some older ones don't send over 44.1/16. 

Some people claim that DSD-PCM conversion loses some of the "magic" of DSD, but I have no idea if that's true. I think with DSD128 it should be sending 176/24, which depending on the adapter/soundcard being used, should work in theory. I see this usb-toklink interface for just over 100$, that claims to be able to send up to 24/192. It looks pretty good. For some reason a lot of other similar products have been discontinued.

The issue I suppose is the reduction of jitter and reclocking, which can also be done with USB methods (as well as coax optical) now. At the moment I'm satisfied with the USB sound using Kernal Streaming. Very involving and I cannot detect any effects of jitter that I am usually aware of (fuzzy soundstage, overly rounded edges on instruments, etc.). That said, maybe in six months or so, I'll get the itch to try and ramp it up a notch.


----------



## goodclarity

USB sound using kernel streaming-> are you implying jriver as a player, I can also only do the same, anything else apart from Kernel streaming mojo in jriver crashes my Laptop with bsod


----------



## jdpark (Aug 16, 2017)

Nope, just added KS to Foobar and it works great. Slows computer down a bit, but no problems so far...

It's good to know, following the above conversation, that DSD64 and 128 can be read even via Toslink. DSD256 is a bit of an overkill for me at this point, anyway. The sweet spot for me where I notice a difference with well-mastered stuff is DSD64 and 96/24PCM. Anything higher is just a bonus, but not critical, in my view. My views might change now that I have the mojo.

I am now using the line out feature to a Lehmann BCL and there are some nice improvements. The sound is a touch warmer (which is funny because this amp is considered to be on the cool side of neutral), and the bass has a little more slam factor and body. Actually, the advantages over the headphone output are not huge, but this sound would work well with any very neutral set of cans, I think. I should note that I'm using a basic y-split RCA cable, and that could be diminishing the potential a tiny bit. One thing about having an amp is you get easier control over volume, as well as gain features.

It's good to know that the Mojo will probably sound great in a larger system.

 Listening to Charlie Haden and Keith Jarret's duet, _Jasmine_, ECM, 2010 (HD Tracks 96/24) and everything sounds fantastic. On a lesser dac or system this album can come across a little bit too smooth, not elevator jazz, but I would say, 'dinner music'. With the mojo I feel like I'm in the room with them. So involving.


----------



## x RELIC x

jdpark said:


> and 128 can be read even via Toslink



No, for clarity DSD128 isn't supported over optical. Optical is limited to DSD64 as per the manual.

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Mojo-Manual-28072016.pdf


----------



## Wreckgar7

cyclops214 said:


> The difference is like night and day I had USB noise From my iMac And the Eitr Cleared it up Well worth it To me.


Anything specific as in terms of clarity, soundstage, Air, bass, instrument separation that you noticed improved?


----------



## cyclops214

Wreckgar7 said:


> Anything specific as in terms of clarity, soundstage, Air, bass, instrument separation that you noticed improved?



Sorry but no Just a clean signal Which is a definite improvement Over the noisy USB.


----------



## supervisor

cyclops214 said:


> My Eitr is Arriving today If I have the time I will test it out tonight And let you know.



what kind of cable do you use for Eitr to Mojo? Eitr to Hugo 2?


----------



## cyclops214

supervisor said:


> what kind of cable do you use for Eitr to Mojo? Eitr to Hugo 2?



This is the cable I am using.       https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FMZX48I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Wreckgar7

cyclops214 said:


> This is the cable I am using.       https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FMZX48I/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Dont you need an adapter to fit into the mojo Coax also?


----------



## radiocalm

I'm currently running my iPhone to mojo to shure se846 and I'm incredibly happy with it. Does anyone have suggestions to bundle it, make it more portable with the cck? I used to run an iPod to a ray samuels using a lod cable and it was so nice and portable compared to the mess that's created by the cck? Any thoughts?


----------



## gkohli

Wreckgar7 said:


> Dont you need an adapter to fit into the mojo Coax also?



I do use an adapter with my digital coax cable (Supra) into the Mojo. I bought this from Amazon - it is a Monoprice RCA to 3.5 mm mono. Works quite well and i can use any Digital Coax cable with RCA terminations.

https://www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B01ACHA4UG/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## maxh22

radiocalm said:


> I'm currently running my iPhone to mojo to shure se846 and I'm incredibly happy with it. Does anyone have suggestions to bundle it, make it more portable with the cck? I used to run an iPod to a ray samuels using a lod cable and it was so nice and portable compared to the mess that's created by the cck? Any thoughts?



CCK slides right into the adapter module, it's a cleaner solution.
https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mo...AMrsWXXg6vp3PA3BoCDmYQAvD_BwE&ad=106141897521


----------



## Shawn39 (Aug 16, 2017)

What are these USB things doing that the Mojo isn't doing as it's asynch re-clocking already?

Also, the sound from my laptop usb to Mojo is much better than from my iPad to Mojo though the expensive camera adapter.  From the iPad it sounds less bassy and more bright, but not in a good way.  What could be causing that?


----------



## maxh22

Shawn39 said:


> What are these USB things doing that the Mojo isn't doing as it's asynch re-clocking already?
> 
> Also, the sound from my laptop usb to Mojo is much better than from my iPad to Mojo though the expensive camera adapter.  From the iPad it sounds less bassy and more bright, but not in a good way.  What could be causing that?



RF noise from the iPad. I use an iPad air with Airplane mode on and Wifi. Best sound through the iPad is airplane mode on, Wifi off, and listening to offline files. Getting a jitterbug helps in both instances.


----------



## Shawn39

maxh22 said:


> RF noise from the iPad. I use an iPad air with Airplane mode on and Wifi. Best sound through the iPad is airplane mode on, Wifi off, and listening to offline files. Getting a jitterbug helps in both instances.




Thanks, I will try that.  Is the Jitterbug a noise filter?  I'm sure there's lots of noise on my laptop, just less than my iPad.  Does the Eitr do what the Jitterbug does?

(Lots of questions, I have)


----------



## cyclops214

Wreckgar7 said:


> Dont you need an adapter to fit into the mojo Coax also?



If you don't have an adapter and this will work https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...9-399c-49e1-901a-7b8786e59436&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## radiocalm

maxh22 said:


> CCK slides right into the adapter module, it's a cleaner solution.
> https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mo...AMrsWXXg6vp3PA3BoCDmYQAvD_BwE&ad=106141897521


Thanks so much for the response. I feel kinda like an idiot as I by all my stuff from moon audio and I'd looked at that before and thought it was just tons of different cables. Should've bought that instead of the black Dragon usb I bought. Although happy to have that for computer use. Cheers.


----------



## maxh22

Shawn39 said:


> Thanks, I will try that.  Is the Jitterbug a noise filter?  I'm sure there's lots of noise on my laptop, just less than my iPad.  Does the Eitr do what the Jitterbug does?
> 
> (Lots of questions, I have)



Yeah, the jitterbug is essentially a passive noise filter and does a good job for the money. However, the Eitr would most likely make the jitterbug irrelevant in the chain and would provide the biggest uplift in sound quality from what I've read.



radiocalm said:


> Thanks so much for the response. I feel kinda like an idiot as I by all my stuff from moon audio and I'd looked at that before and thought it was just tons of different cables. Should've bought that instead of the black Dragon usb I bought. Although happy to have that for computer use. Cheers.



Actually, you are not an idiot at all, the black dragon cable is an improvement over the stock cable for sure. You can still use the black dragon with the extension kit for a great mobile Mojo experience that can only be bettered by Poly.


----------



## radiocalm

Thanks again for the info, I do appreciate the help. And not to hop on the bandwagon but this mojo is insanely good for the money. I can't stop listening to it. And the ability to plug it into my iPhone and stream tidal or Spotify is so incredibly cool. I've been into headphones for 10 years or so and have had some fairly high end stuff but this is something else entirely. Thank you chord.


----------



## Music Alchemist

jdpark said:


> Nope, just added KS to Foobar and it works great. Slows computer down a bit, but no problems so far...
> 
> It's good to know that the Mojo will probably sound great in a larger system.



KS actually has the lowest latency compared to ASIO and WASAPI. It slows down my computer the least, though it's usually not noticeable either way.

The Mojo sounded phenomenal with my floorstanding speakers. (But they still sound great even with cheap DACs.)



cyclops214 said:


> Sorry but no Just a clean signal Which is a definite improvement Over the noisy USB.



Wait, you're saying that you don't hear any sound quality improvements with the Eitr? Why not just use TOSLINK, then? It electrically isolates your DAC. If you don't have a source that can output TOSLINK, the $30 Behringer UCA202 audio interface can do it.


----------



## cyclops214 (Aug 17, 2017)

-


----------



## cyclops214

Music Alchemist said:


> KS actually has the lowest latency compared to ASIO and WASAPI. It slows down my computer the least, though it's usually not noticeable either way.
> 
> The Mojo sounded phenomenal with my floorstanding speakers. (But they still sound great even with cheap DACs.)
> 
> ...



I did not bye the Eitr For the Mojo I don't use it Hooked up to my computer I Bought it For my Schiit Stack. I was just answering a question That was asked on this thread.


----------



## Music Alchemist

cyclops214 said:


> I did not bye the Eitr For the Mojo I don't use it Hooked up to my computer I Bought it For my Schiit Stack. I was just answering a question That was asked on this thread.



Ah, I see. I do know that coax is often regarded as the best input for some Schiit DACs. As for those who use the Mojo exclusively, it would appear that TOSLINK is better anyway.


----------



## Vu Chau

Hi, my Mojo suddenly stopped working. It can be powered on/off normally, but when connected via USB to my phone the power button doesn't glow anymore. I take that as it's unable to accept the input from my phone. Has anyone seen this before? Is there a way to reset the Mojo / anything to try really?

I tested using the same phone, USB cable, with another DAC and that one works fine, so I'm afraid my new Mojo is the problem.


----------



## betula

Vu Chau said:


> Hi, my Mojo suddenly stopped working. It can be powered on/off normally, but when connected via USB to my phone the power button doesn't glow anymore. I take that as it's unable to accept the input from my phone. Has anyone seen this before? Is there a way to reset the Mojo / anything to try really?
> 
> I tested using the same phone, USB cable, with another DAC and that one works fine, so I'm afraid my new Mojo is the problem.


I think it is probably your phone. What player are you using? UAPP?
Did you try to reconnect Mojo or switch Mojo off and on again while it is connected?


----------



## Mojo ideas

Vu Chau said:


> Hi, my Mojo suddenly stopped working. It can be powered on/off normally, but when connected via USB to my phone the power button doesn't glow anymore. I take that as it's unable to accept the input from my phone. Has anyone seen this before? Is there a way to reset the Mojo / anything to try really
> I tested using the same phone, USB cable, with another DAC and that one works fine, so I'm afraid my new Mojo is the problem.


 please switch your Mojo off then charge it with a good charger 2amp if possible. When it stops charging and the white light goes off switch the unit on and the charging light should glow Blue your Mojo should be fine


----------



## Vu Chau

betula said:


> I think it is probably your phone. What player are you using? UAPP?
> Did you try to reconnect Mojo or switch Mojo off and on again while it is connected?



I use JetAudio, and I have tried reconnecting/switching power while connected. My Mojo used to work before with the same phone and cable, so it's certainly not my phone (well, I do run Android O _beta_ so unless its internals have changed recently - can't know for sure until Monday with the official Android O drop from Google). I haven't had opportunities to test with other phones - might try next week at work. One thing is that when charging, sometimes there is this weird hissing sound and I have to remove the USB cable. This happened since when I first got the Mojo, so I'm feeling this might be a defective unit. 

The other thing is I usually place the Mojo on bed while sleeping listening to music, and sometimes lay on it so I don't know if the buttons were pressed in any weird order/combinations. Other than that, the unit might just as well be too hot and burned?


----------



## GreenBow

I randomly bought Hi-Fi Choice (magazine) today. Anyway next months issue has their review of the Hugo 2. I am guessing the review will appear online too. I am looking forward to hearing their opinion of the Hugo 2.


----------



## miketlse

Vu Chau said:


> I use JetAudio, and I have tried reconnecting/switching power while connected. My Mojo used to work before with the same phone and cable, so it's certainly not my phone (well, I do run Android O _beta_ so unless its internals have changed recently - can't know for sure until Monday with the official Android O drop from Google). I haven't had opportunities to test with other phones - might try next week at work. One thing is that when charging, sometimes there is this weird hissing sound and I have to remove the USB cable. This happened since when I first got the Mojo, so I'm feeling this might be a defective unit.
> 
> The other thing is I usually place the Mojo on bed while sleeping listening to music, and sometimes lay on it so I don't know if the buttons were pressed in any weird order/combinations. Other than that, the unit might just as well be too hot and burned?



Try reading the FQA in post 3 regarding the hissing when charging.
There is not a lot that can be reset within Mojo (apart from resetting the charging circuitry, as mentioned by @Mojo ideas) - most of the settings that can be changed, reside within the phone operating system, or phone apps used as music players.
You mention that your phone is using an Android beta version - beta versions of software are notorious with breaking some functionalities on the phones, and preventing Mojo operating correctly, but everything gets sorted out when the public release of the software is ready. You probably need to wait until Monday, and try with the official Android release.


----------



## Vu Chau

miketlse said:


> Try reading the FQA in post 3 regarding the hissing when charging.
> There is not a lot that can be reset within Mojo (apart from resetting the charging circuitry, as mentioned by @Mojo ideas) - most of the settings that can be changed, reside within the phone operating system, or phone apps used as music players.
> You mention that your phone is using an Android beta version - beta versions of software are notorious with breaking some functionalities on the phones, and preventing Mojo operating correctly, but everything gets sorted out when the public release of the software is ready. You probably need to wait until Monday, and try with the official Android release.



Ok I had a chance to revert to the last stable Android version, but no luck in getting the Mojo to detect audio input from the phone. The Mojo does show the blue light upon a complete charge as @Mojo ideas said, but the power button remains dormant. Does Chord accept mailing in units for troubleshooting/repair?


----------



## 435279

Vu Chau said:


> Ok I had a chance to revert to the last stable Android version, but no luck in getting the Mojo to detect audio input from the phone. The Mojo does show the blue light upon a complete charge as @Mojo ideas said, but the power button remains dormant. Does Chord accept mailing in units for troubleshooting/repair?



For returns contact your Chord dealer first. Can you try one of the other inputs too? I would also try plugging it into a PC and see if it appears in device manager.


----------



## miketlse

Vu Chau said:


> The other thing is I usually place the Mojo on bed while sleeping listening to music, and sometimes lay on it so I don't know if the buttons were pressed in any weird order/combinations. Other than that, the unit might just as well be too hot and burned?



I'm not aware of any other posts concerning strange button combinations, so I think that we can rule that out
Mojo has three separate thermal safety cutouts, to shut down Mojo before the internal components/battery get too hot, so I think that we can also rule out heat damage to your Mojo


----------



## miketlse

Vu Chau said:


> I tested using the same phone, USB cable, with another DAC and that one works fine, so I'm afraid my new Mojo is the problem.


Exploring settings:

phone settings - presumably set to 'use external speakers', otherwise the other DAC would not work
JetAudio settings - is this set to output to Mojo?


----------



## fdmerle

Hello Guys,
Any thoughts about compatibility of mojo with https://www.taotronics.com/taotronics-tt-ba09-bluetooth-4.1-transmitter-receiver-aptX.html


----------



## junix

radiocalm said:


> I'm currently running my iPhone to mojo to shure se846 and I'm incredibly happy with it. Does anyone have suggestions to bundle it, make it more portable with the cck? I used to run an iPod to a ray samuels using a lod cable and it was so nice and portable compared to the mess that's created by the cck? Any thoughts?


Check this:

https://www.amazon.com/MITER-Leathe...71&sr=8-1&keywords=miter+mojo+and+iphone+case
+
https://penonaudio.com/Lightning-Pure-Silver-Decoding-Cable

I have the penon cable and it is working flawlessly for me.
The Miter case is a bit harder to get where I live as it seems nobody wants to ship it here for reasonable money.


----------



## SteveUK

fdmerle said:


> Hello Guys,
> Any thoughts about compatibility of mojo with https://www.taotronics.com/taotronics-tt-ba09-bluetooth-4.1-transmitter-receiver-aptX.html



I tried one to use a receiver connected via optical to Mojo which works BUT returned it as doesn't support APTX when used as a receiver, only as transmitter. I've yet to find a portable bluetooth APTX receiver that outputs digital.
(Other than - I assume - Poly!)


----------



## jarnopp

SteveUK said:


> I tried one to use a receiver connected via optical to Mojo which works BUT returned it as doesn't support APTX when used as a receiver, only as transmitter. I've yet to find a portable bluetooth APTX receiver that outputs digital.
> (Other than - I assume - Poly!)



How about this:
https://gracedigital.com/shop/3play-bluetooth-receiver

I've successfully hooked it up to Mojo via optical.


----------



## rbalcom

jarnopp said:


> How about this:
> https://gracedigital.com/shop/3play-bluetooth-receiver
> 
> I've successfully hooked it up to Mojo via optical.



When I tried the 3play, as well as the Hidizs AP60, and sent it 96Hz/24bit and 192Hz/24bit files the Mojo power ball would be red indicating to me that the bluetooth conversion down sampled the files to 44.1Hz/16bit. Is my understanding correct? Not really very knowledgeable of how bluetooth works so I gave up on trying to get a wireless connection to the Mojo.


----------



## SteveUK

jarnopp said:


> How about this:
> https://gracedigital.com/shop/3play-bluetooth-receiver
> 
> I've successfully hooked it up to Mojo via optical.



That looks good, pricey here in the UK tho... I don't think it's been distributed here from what I can see.....


----------



## Music Alchemist

Well, it's happened...Mojo prices on the used market have plummeted, thanks to Japan. Still no official answer as to why the Mojo costs so much less in Japan.


----------



## Starcruncher

Music Alchemist said:


> Well, it's happened...Mojo prices on the used market have plummeted, thanks to Japan. Still no official answer as to why the Mojo costs so much less in Japan.



How low are you seeing and where?


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 22, 2017)

Starcruncher said:


> How low are you seeing and where?



https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/offer-listing/B016W1X94O/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/offer-listing/B016W1X94O/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

Those are the Japanese prices I was referring to, which in turn are now affecting the Head-Fi classifieds more. At least I'm assuming that's why two have been listed for $330 and $350. (No one in their right mind would pay $529 for a new Mojo from the US and sell it for that low.)


----------



## Starcruncher

Music Alchemist said:


> https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/offer-listing/B016W1X94O/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/offer-listing/B016W1X94O/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used
> 
> Those are the Japanese prices I was referring to, which in turn are now affecting the Head-Fi classifieds more. At least I'm assuming that's why two have been listed for $330 and $350. (No one in their right mind would pay $529 for a new Mojo from the US and sell it for that low.)



Ah, ok. I saw similar prices. I thought something changed further. 300 - 350 is pretty fair IMO.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Starcruncher said:


> Ah, ok. I saw similar prices. I thought something changed further. 300 - 350 is pretty fair IMO.



$300 is not fair for a $529 DAC/amp! It's screwing over the people who did not buy from Japan. I was disgruntled enough selling it for $400.


----------



## krismusic

Music Alchemist said:


> $300 is not fair for a $529 DAC/amp! It's screwing over the people who did not buy from Japan. I was disgruntled enough selling it for $400.


It always surprises me how high the resale price of gear is. Not just on HeadFi but also eBay. Didn't there used to be a rule of thumb that second hand was 50% of the original price?


----------



## Music Alchemist

krismusic said:


> It always surprises me how high the resale price of gear is. Not just on HeadFi but also eBay. Didn't there used to be a rule of thumb that second hand was 50% of the original price?



Selling something that is practically the same as new for half price is just ridiculous. People shouldn't have to lose much at all selling gear they paid their hard-earned money for.


----------



## miketlse

krismusic said:


> It always surprises me how high the resale price of gear is. Not just on HeadFi but also eBay. Didn't there used to be a rule of thumb that second hand was 50% of the original price?


You are thinking of cars in the UK, but in France people try and sell 10 year old cars for 90% of new price.


----------



## jdpark

Sorry to change back to previous subject, but is the consensus now that Mojo to something like the Behringer UCA202 via toslink optical really is noticeably better than say, using the Audioquest jitterbug to a good USB cable? 

I've been over this issue regarding other DACs and there seem to be a lot of computer people who think well-implemented USB is better than optical for most new DACs.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 22, 2017)

jdpark said:


> Sorry to change back to previous subject, but is the consensus now that Mojo to something like the Behringer UCA202 via toslink optical really is noticeably better than say, using the Audioquest jitterbug to a good USB cable?
> 
> I've been over this issue regarding other DACs and there seem to be a lot of computer people who think well-implemented USB is better than optical for most new DACs.



I have not used the AudioQuest JitterBug, but I did use the Schiit Wyrd (a similar USB power isolator), and as you know, I have used the Behringer UCA202 to output TOSLINK to the Mojo. What I can tell you is that the Wyrd improved the sound slightly, and I got the feeling that TOSLINK sounded slightly more natural than that...but it was never a major difference. In fact, switching between the Mojo and UCA202 in DAC mode via USB and the Schiit SYS passive preamp (making sure to volume-match), there was no audible difference with many tracks. All this stuff is far more subtle than the differences between transducers. Since the UCA202 is only thirty bucks and TOSLINK is regarded as the best input for the Mojo, it's an easy thing to try for yourself.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Music Alchemist said:


> https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/offer-listing/B016W1X94O/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/offer-listing/B016W1X94O/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used
> 
> Those are the Japanese prices I was referring to, which in turn are now affecting the Head-Fi classifieds more. At least I'm assuming that's why two have been listed for $330 and $350. (No one in their right mind would pay $529 for a new Mojo from the US and sell it for that low.)



Maybe the yen has dropped in value, and it's affecting the prices? Anyway, the price drop won't affect the prices in EU, as we have to pay for shipping + VAT on top of the price.


----------



## Monsterzero (Aug 24, 2017)

Just want to give a shout out to Tom @ChordElectronics for helping me out with my Mojo.
Long story short I purchased my Mojo used and have been leaving it plugged in and using it as a fulltime desktop DAC,which isnt the suggested use.The past few weeks my Mojo has been shutting down frequently,having degraded SQ and distortion from one of the line-outs.

After exchanging emails they discovered my Mojo is under warranty and even though I bought it second hand and not using it in the suggested manner will be fixing my Mojo free of charge.

Its refreshing to know that some companies stand behind their products and go above and beyond the call of duty to help their customers.

Thank you Chord!


----------



## tomwoo

monsterzero said:


> Just want to give a shout out to Tom @ChordElectronics for helping me out with my Mojo.
> Long story short I purchased my Mojo used and have been leaving it plugged in and using it as a fulltime desktop DAC,which isnt the suggested use.The past few weeks my Mojo has been shutting down frequently,having degraded SQ and distortion from one of the line-outs.
> 
> After exchanging emails they discovered my Mojo is under warranty and even though I bought it second hand and not using it in the suggested manner will be fixing my Mojo free of charge.
> ...


+1 for outstanding customer service of Chord

Does this mean we shouldn't use Mojo as desktop DAC anymore?


----------



## DBaldock9

tomwoo said:


> +1 for outstanding customer service of Chord
> 
> Does this mean we shouldn't use Mojo as desktop DAC anymore?



Maybe just don't leave it plugged in, charging, all the time.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Mojo doing awesome job driving speakers too.


----------



## razym

Is anybody able to use the Windows 10 Creator's Update driver (dated 6/2017) or found a way to use it? It's unsigned and won't install on the latest build.


----------



## miketlse

razym said:


> Is anybody able to use the Windows 10 Creator's Update driver (dated 6/2017) or found a way to use it? It's unsigned and won't install on the latest build.


There are many posts about problems with that driver and Mojo https://www.head-fi.org/search/1982286/?q=Creator's&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=784602. The issue seems to be cured by reverting to the previous driver, but it is not the ideal solution.
The same search on the Hugo 2 thread, also flags up some users experiencing issues, but this post is interesting, suggesting the driver changes the default output to speakers instead of DAC. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-376#post-13594616


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 24, 2017)

monsterzero said:


> Long story short I purchased my Mojo used and have been leaving it plugged in and using it as a fulltime desktop DAC,which isnt the suggested use.The past few weeks my Mojo has been shutting down frequently,having degraded SQ and distortion from one of the line-outs.





tomwoo said:


> Does this mean we shouldn't use Mojo as desktop DAC anymore?





DBaldock9 said:


> Maybe just don't leave it plugged in, charging, all the time.



Chord have stated in the past that it's fine to use the Mojo as a desktop DAC.

Perhaps the equipment you used to charge it was not optimal. I had a 5V 2A wall charger permanently connected to the Mojo with no issues.

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/supp...ct-battery-mojo-hugo-hugo-tt/usb-charger-buy/

Once it reaches a certain charge level, it stops charging. It's best to have it charged to full before playback so it trickle-charges, which puts less stress on the unit and keeps it cooler since the power draw isn't heavy.



Zojokkeli said:


> Mojo doing awesome job driving speakers too.



Those are active monitors, so it's not actually driving them. (Though the Mojo can drive sensitive passive speakers with the right cable.)


----------



## Monsterzero

Music Alchemist said:


> Chord have stated in the past that it's fine to use the Mojo as a desktop DAC.
> 
> Perhaps the equipment you used to charge it was not optimal. I had a 5V 2A wall charger permanently connected to the Mojo with no issues.
> 
> ...



There seems to be some conflicting info going around,as I too was told by Chord staff at CanJam NYC that using the Mojo plugged in and used fulltime was okay to do.
Apparently leaving the battery plugged in full time severely reduces the battery lifespan,and once that battery is dead the Mojo will no longer work,plugged in or not. At least thats the way im understanding it after 25+ emails with Chord and three phone calls to their official repair center in L.A.

Maybe @ChordElectronics would like to jump in and clarify?


----------



## x RELIC x

DBaldock9 said:


> Maybe just don't leave it plugged in, charging, all the time.



Been saying this from day one...

The issue is remaining at a high state of charge (over 4.10V) for extended periods of time for all lithium batteries. This can be more stressful and detrimental to overall lifespan than cycling. If not using it just unplug the the thing.


----------



## jdpark

By the way, I wasn't getting my DSD to work with the white light over the power button when playing DSD128 files through Foobar2000 until I changed the SACD settings to DSD. Weirdly, the default is PCM, and it seems to limit the output to 44.1. After installing the foo_dsd_asio component, which is for SACD and DSD I had to make sure to click on the SACD under preferences -> output -> tools -> SACD, and then now with my Beethoven's Fifth I'm seen some gorgeous numbers (it sounds pretty good, too):


----------



## Zojokkeli

Music Alchemist said:


> Those are active monitors, so it's not actually driving them. (Though the Mojo can drive sensitive passive speakers with the right cable.)



Right you are, poor choice of words on my part. Point was, Genelecs sing beautifully out of Mojo.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Zojokkeli said:


> Right you are, poor choice of words on my part. Point was, Genelecs sing beautifully out of Mojo.



I was going to buy some Genelec monitors, but went for Klipsch floorstanders instead, which were the last thing I used with my second Mojo before parting with it. Now I'm in the "How much should I spend on transducer upgrades before getting back into high-end DACs?" phase. hehe


----------



## DieHappy (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello HeadFi,

I got a Mojo and Samsung S8 OTG with UAPP bit perfect. Sounds realy good. I know the Mojo very well on PC - optical - Foobar WASAPI.

*Is ist possible, that an Iphone CCK + Mojo sound a little bit better than android OTG + Mojo? *

Because... i think there is something "magicle" in den Apple Player. Many Androids sound terrible, but an Iphone for me sound purer, clearer an so on.
Maybe it is the: Apogee UV22HR Dither thing in the IOS player that mentioned in the Phone, i dont know.

Please tell me your experience between Apple CCK vs. OTG UAPP into Mojo with normal LAME mp3.
Thanks very much.

Have i mentioned, that i love the sound of this little Mojo beast ?!


----------



## miketlse

DieHappy said:


> Hello HeadFi,
> 
> I got a Mojo and Samsung S8 OTG with UAPP bit perfect. Sounds realy good. I know the Mojo very well on PC - optical - Foobar WASAPI.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the thread.
You seem to be sorted regarding Android and PC via optical.
Regarding using Apple devices:

cables are one of the biggest sources of problems for users, especially recently with the Apple iOS upgrade stopping DACs working. Read the section in the FAQ in post #3


Mython said:


> Spoiler: Connecting Mojo to iDevices




Many users try and use third party cables, but some seem rather fragile and fail to work after a short time. Other times there are issues with iOS updates stopping cables working so be careful to avoid pouring money down a bottomless pit.
By default Apple converts files to 48k, which may not worry you too much if using MP3s, but it does mean the signal is not bitperfect. To ensure bitperfect data, and/or play hires files, the preferred music players are HiBy and Onkyo HF Player
Hope this helps for a starter, but there are plenty of Apple users who can help answer any questions that you have (or alternatively use the search this thread functionality).


----------



## DieHappy (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks miketlse, this helps a lot!
You made my day. OK, i will stay with my lovely Samsung S8 and enjoy the fantastic sound quality with the UAPP into Mojo.

The fact, that the IOS Player convert to 48kHz is a no go for me. I didn't know that the IOS Player + CCK is NOT bit perfect.
And maybe the volume control is not disabled like in the UAPP?! No bit perfect.

I had a little hope, that there is still a little bit more sound quality then UAPP - OTG - Mojo. I am wrong.


----------



## DieHappy (Aug 25, 2017)

Interesting for me was, that there is a different sound signature between UAPP + Mojo via USB and Windows 10, Foobar, WASAPI optical into Mojo.

Rob Watts says, "darker is better" and vote for optical. S8 UAPP + Mojo are realy a little bit brighter i mean, BUT also a little bit more clear and pure and more 3D and more micro details via USB. VERY little difference for sure, but i think so.
I believe i hear a little bit more micro detail than with the PC config above. I have to hear more.

You have to hear this album / concert in a cave with Mojo:

https://www.amazon.de/Mtv-Unplugged...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=PGWCN3MB4B5BJ4E172A6



What a killer bass and the cave sound atmosphere.


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> There are many posts about problems with that driver and Mojo https://www.head-fi.org/search/1982286/?q=Creator's&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=784602. The issue seems to be cured by reverting to the previous driver, but it is not the ideal solution.
> The same search on the Hugo 2 thread, also flags up some users experiencing issues, but this post is interesting, suggesting the driver changes the default output to speakers instead of DAC. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-376#post-13594616



You need to go to Windows 10 Advance configuration (enable it) and in next restart found there and enable the feature of installing unsigned drivers, and you get last Mojo Windows 10 drivers working properly as you had in Windows 7.


----------



## miketlse (Aug 25, 2017)

DieHappy said:


> Thanks miketlse, this helps a lot!
> You made my day. OK, i will stay with my lovely Samsung S8 and enjoy the fantastic sound quality with the UAPP into Mojo.
> 
> The fact, that the IOS Player convert to 48kHz is a no go for me. I didn't know that the IOS Player + CCK is NOT bit perfect.
> ...


Phones do generate RFI, and Apple phones are regarded as among the worst offenders. RFI causes crackles etc, plus the low level electrical noise tends to make music sound 'brighter' - using optical removes the RFI, but the result is that music can sound less bright. Some people prefer that slight brightness using USB - it is all personal preferences.
I started with the Samsung Galaxy Note 3, plus UAPP plus a ferrite choke, to remove virtually all the crackles, but the music still felt brighter than when using optical.
I now use a Shanling M1 for the music transport (no phone signal pollution), and that faint brightness to the music has gone. Now USB from the M1 and optical from my computer sound the same, for both the Mojo and Hugo 2, so I shall not return to using a phone.

[edit] For choral music

Optical provided the sensation of listening to a very clear recording of a music performance
USB with the faint brightness, provided the sensation of listening to the actual live music performance 
So yes it is possible to hear subtle differences between the different inputs


----------



## DieHappy (Aug 25, 2017)

OK, i use the S8 only in flight mode to listen music and with a big ferrite choke. Thats all i can do.
Do you think this is the same like Shanling M1?


----------



## miketlse

DieHappy said:


> Interesting for me was, that there is a different sound signature between UAPP + Mojo via USB and Windows 10, Foobar, WASAPI optical into Mojo.
> 
> Rob Watts says, "darker is better" and vote for optical. S8 UAPP + Mojo are realy a little bit brighter i mean, BUT also a little bit more clear and pure and more 3D and more micro details via USB. VERY little difference for sure, but i think so.
> I believe i hear a little bit more micro detail than with the PC config above. I have to hear more.
> ...



That video is unavailable in france -so not everyone may be able to hear it.
Try listening to what the Mojo treats the really moody bass at the start of this 

There are also two threads where some of us have posted a few gems, for you to explore:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-music-that-i-shall-use-to-test-my-hugo-2.842494/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mojos-greatest-hits.802832/


----------



## musickid (Aug 26, 2017)

I have a chord hugo 2 and need help from mojo users as i know it's a common theme here.

1) i have an ipad mini 2 i'd like to use running a version of ios 9. do i upgrade to the latest version of ios or wait for apple to release an ios version which definitely works 100%? how long is apple likely to support ios 9?

2) do i use the more expensive cck 3 or the standard cck 2 cable?

3) final point. is streaming tidal using the above setup going to give me bit perfect output or do i need to consider 3rd party software? i.e is the tidal stream upsampled or downsampled?

many thanks to all. MK.


----------



## headfry

musickid said:


> I have a chord hugo 2 and need help from mojo users as i know it's a common theme here.
> 
> 1) i have an ipad mini 2 i'd like to use running a version of ios 9. do i upgrade to the latest version of ios or wait for apple to release an ios version which definitely works 100%? how long is apple likely to support ios 9?
> 
> ...



------------------------------------
to answer question 3, I strongly recommend the CCK 3. I had several CCK 2's stop working on me - kept getting 
them replaced under warranty - seemed to fail after a month or two. CCK3 still going strong after a year,
not only is it more reliable/long lasting but is a newer design and has more uses, esp. allowing charging of 
the iOS device while using!


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> I have a chord hugo 2 and need help from mojo users as i know it's a common theme here.
> 
> 1) i have an ipad mini 2 i'd like to use running a version of ios 9. do i upgrade to the latest version of ios or wait for apple to release an ios version which definitely works 100%? how long is apple likely to support ios 9?
> 
> ...



Hey MK:

1.The latest version of iOS (10.3.3 )works well with Hugo 2 so you won't run into any problems if you decide to update.

2. I would go for the more expensive CCK 3 cable. Users have reported that its lifespan is better than the CCK2 and the CCK 3 may also have slightly better sound quality (According to AQ at least). The option to charge is also very good because streaming audio actually kills the battery faster than you may think.

3. Audio is bit-perfect so no need to use any third party software.

Hope this helps


----------



## musickid

Does charging the ipad mini while streaming music from it result in more "interference" or degradation of SQ than compared to not charging it whilst in use? ie the ground interference from the mains.

how do you know and ensure tidal is bit perfect with ios? i've read many reports about android and apple upsampling etc. in tidal desktop app you have exclusive mode and force volume for bitperfect delivery.

this is new territory for me so thanks again. my logic is saying the small ipad mini might be better than my macbook air with regards to emf noise and noise from laptop's usb.


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> Does charging the ipad mini while streaming music from it result in more "interference" or degradation of SQ than compared to not charging it whilst in use? ie the ground interference from the mains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The iPad will sound better with no charger connected but how much? I don't know. The difference isn't going to be massive but the option to stream and charge will at least be there.

I can't be 100% sure that the iPad will output 'bitperfect audio' but the sampling rate is red 44khz and I'm certain there is no upsampling going on, so rest assured that your music will be unmolested when it reaches Hugo.


----------



## musickid

Thanks Max,

what are all these reports of apple/android up and down sampling then? howcome it does not apply to ipad mini and tidal. do i basically trust the sample indicator light on hugo 2 as being very accurate?


----------



## canali

question: 
i sold my ifi micro idsd and am not using my mojo as the dac.
can i also  have it attached to a recharging usb cable to my laptop to recharge,
while i'm using it as a preamp/dac to my powered speakers?


----------



## harpo1

canali said:


> question:
> i sold my ifi micro idsd and am not using my mojo as the dac.
> can i also  have it attached to a recharging usb cable to my laptop to recharge,
> while i'm using it as a preamp/dac to my powered speakers?


The mojo needs at least 1amp to charge.  Most usb 2 ports only put out 500 ma.  I'm not sure how much usb 3 ports output.


----------



## canali

harpo1 said:


> The mojo needs at least 1amp to charge.  Most usb 2 ports only put out 500 ma.  I'm not sure how much usb 3 ports output.


that's odd...i have usb 2...10 yr old laptop...always use it to charge my mojo with an anker quick charge cable.


----------



## GreenBow

Is Windows 10 stable now with Mojo? Or is the future of Win 10 with Mojo going to be unstable every time Win 10 does an upgrade? Please any thoughts.


----------



## cyclops214

GreenBow said:


> Is Windows 10 stable now with Mojo? Or is the future of Win 10 with Mojo going to be unstable every time Win 10 does an upgrade? Please any thoughts.


I am running 10.3.3 On my iPhone7 And it is working fine.


----------



## Zojokkeli

cyclops214 said:


> I am running 10.3.3 On my iPhone7 And it is working fine.



You're running Windows 10 on iPhone? 



GreenBow said:


> Is Windows 10 stable now with Mojo? Or is the future of Win 10 with Mojo going to be unstable every time Win 10 does an upgrade? Please any thoughts.



i have no problems with Mojo on Win 10.


----------



## cyclops214

Zojokkeli said:


> You're running Windows 10 on iPhone?
> 
> 
> 
> i have no problems with Mojo on Win 10.


I seriously hope you're joking IOS Is at current version 10.3.3


----------



## Zojokkeli

cyclops214 said:


> I seriously hope you're joking IOS Is at current version 10.3.3



I'm joking. If you read the post you originally replied to again, Greenbow was asking if the Mojo runs stable on Windows 10, not IOS.


----------



## cyclops214

Zojokkeli said:


> I'm joking. If you read the post you originally replied to again, Greenbow was asking if the Mojo runs stable on Windows 10, not IOS.


Wow, I guess I was not paying attention.


----------



## majo123

To anyone who maybe interested. 
Homeavdirect in the UK have official mojo cases at half price at the moment...well did up until last night not checked today.


----------



## GreenBow

Zojokkeli said:


> You're running Windows 10 on iPhone?
> 
> i have no problems with Mojo on Win 10.



I have been reading some scare stories, about people not being able to get their Mojo working on Win 10. Even fairly recently in this thread.

It means that I can't move to Win 10 because I use Mojo for monitoring when I use Cubase. I think support for Win 7 will last after 2020, as support for XP lasted longer than expected. However it's other software that will drop its support for Win 7 also that is a worry. Win 7 is the min spec for any new software bought today.

I am probably worrying before time, but I am worrying no less.

By the way, congrats on your picture two pages back. Stunning set up. I use Mojo with Q Acoustics BT3, but I am looking for a change soon. I might not go active this time. The New Rega Brio integrated amp is a nice slim-line shape to fit on my desktop. 

The foam you have your speakers on is perfect. I am looking for some identical. I many layers of bits of white foam for now.


----------



## Zojokkeli

GreenBow said:


> I have been reading some scare stories, about people not being able to get their Mojo working on Win 10. Even fairly recently in this thread.
> 
> It means that I can't move to Win 10 because I use Mojo for monitoring when I use Cubase. I think support for Win 7 will last after 2020, as support for XP lasted longer than expected. However it's other software that will drop its support for Win 7 also that is a worry. Win 7 is the min spec for any new software bought today.
> 
> ...



I had an issue with Tidal crashing the computer with Mojo, when Tidal was allowed exclusive control over sound. That problem was fixed by installing the new drivers for Mojo. Other than that, I haven't had any problems with Mojo working on Windows 10. I use Tidal and foobar2000 for listening to music.

Thanks. I'm very happy with the setup. 
The foam pads I have are Genelec's own, made for the M-series speakers.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 28, 2017)

canali said:


> can i also  have it attached to a recharging usb cable to my laptop to recharge,
> while i'm using it as a preamp/dac to my powered speakers?



You "can" charge it with a laptop. I used the Mojo as a DAC/preamp for speakers. (Both active and passive.) However, when I did simultaneous charging and playback via two of the USB outputs of my laptop, the Mojo would overheat and shut off after awhile, even when placed upright for better heat dissipation. The solution I found was to use a 5V 2A micro USB wall charger. It's best to charge it to full before turning it on and playing music. This way, it will trickle-charge instead of the heavier power draw that occurs when you let the battery deplete more. Some do recommend letting the battery deplete from time to time for the sake of its long-term life, but I just left it on the charger permanently. At that point I also used a Behringer UCA202 audio interface to output TOSLINK to the Mojo.


----------



## Parham99

Would this DAC let me get the full quality out of HD 700 or Amiron Home?


----------



## canali

thanks to all who replied to my query on using the mojo while recharging at the same time.
from Tom @ Chord: 
_I would actually recommend not having it on charge all the time, as this can potentially damage the battery, however, you can charge and play, but everynow and then just unplug the charger and use the battery for a little while._


----------



## 435279

majo123 said:


> To anyone who maybe interested.
> Homeavdirect in the UK have official mojo cases at half price at the moment...well did up until last night not checked today.



Thank you. I ordered one yesterday, should be here today.


----------



## majo123

SteveOliver said:


> Thank you. I ordered one yesterday, should be here today.



Your welcome.


----------



## radiocalm

Quick question on chargers. I'm using a 1 amp and it works fine. I don't use this as a desktop or ever charge and play at the same time. Figure that extra work and heat can't be good for it over time and I always baby my stuff... I'm OCD. They say 2 amp is optimal - when I look at 2 amp chargers there are so many, and all different wattage ratings and iq charging, adaptive charging... do I need a 2 amp? And if so which wattage/kind should I buy. Over time would a 3 amp be harder on the unit? Apologies if this has been asked already, this thread is huge, didn't seen anything in the faq at the beginning. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## IQBALSH

Hello, I've just joined this site.
I purchased a chord mojo 2 weeks ago and have been using it with my iPhone/MacBook Pro and My about 15 year old Grado SR325i.  I'm no audiophile, but noticed a huge difference in SQ.  

My question is that I think my mojo may have charging issues.  I can leave it on charge for 12 hours using an iPhone plus in to the mains, but the charging light continues flashing past the 10 hour charge time.  When I power it on, the light is coloured green rather than blue.  Has anyone else experienced the same?  Should I go back to the merchant to get it checked out?


----------



## Zojokkeli

IQBALSH said:


> Hello, I've just joined this site.
> I purchased a chord mojo 2 weeks ago and have been using it with my iPhone/MacBook Pro and My about 15 year old Grado SR325i.  I'm no audiophile, but noticed a huge difference in SQ.
> 
> My question is that I think my mojo may have charging issues.  I can leave it on charge for 12 hours using an iPhone plus in to the mains, but the charging light continues flashing past the 10 hour charge time.  When I power it on, the light is coloured green rather than blue.  Has anyone else experienced the same?  Should I go back to the merchant to get it checked out?



If the battery light is flashing, your charger isn't powerful enough. I had this problem too with phone chargers. Hooking Mojo up with my PC fixed the issue.


----------



## IQBALSH

Zojokkeli said:


> If the battery light is flashing, your charger isn't powerful enough. I had this problem too with phone chargers. Hooking Mojo up with my PC fixed the issue.


Thanks for the prompt reply.  I am using a USB extension cable.  I will give it a go on the next charge


----------



## miketlse

IQBALSH said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.  I am using a USB extension cable.  I will give it a go on the next


The minimum is 1A and 2 amp is preferred. Favourite chargers are Samsung, Apple and Anker. Sometimes even a 1A charger can cause problems, if the cable is too long and high resistance.


----------



## Music Alchemist

radiocalm said:


> Quick question on chargers. I'm using a 1 amp and it works fine. I don't use this as a desktop or ever charge and play at the same time. Figure that extra work and heat can't be good for it over time and I always baby my stuff... I'm OCD. They say 2 amp is optimal - when I look at 2 amp chargers there are so many, and all different wattage ratings and iq charging, adaptive charging... do I need a 2 amp? And if so which wattage/kind should I buy. Over time would a 3 amp be harder on the unit? Apologies if this has been asked already, this thread is huge, didn't seen anything in the faq at the beginning. Thanks for any ideas.



Here's the 5V 2A micro USB wall charger I used: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351330392350

More info: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/supp...ct-battery-mojo-hugo-hugo-tt/usb-charger-buy/


----------



## radiocalm

Music Alchemist said:


> Here's the 5V 2A micro USB wall charger I used: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351330392350
> 
> More info: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/supp...ct-battery-mojo-hugo-hugo-tt/usb-charger-buy/


Thanks for the recommendation, that looks good and an awesome price. If the 1 amp I am using gives from what I can tell a full charge without any issues is it safer or less wear and tear on the battery to use it over a 2 amp? I've heard higher rated chargers and quick charges wear out batteries faster? Anyone have any thoughts on that? I know I'm being way over the top here and over analyzing but I really pamper my stuff and like it to last as long as possible. I still have my first shure e5 iem that I bought, it's 10+ years old and in mint condition!


----------



## miketlse

radiocalm said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, that looks good and an awesome price. If the 1 amp I am using gives from what I can tell a full charge without any issues is it safer or less wear and tear on the battery to use it over a 2 amp? I've heard higher rated chargers and quick charges wear out batteries faster? Anyone have any thoughts on that? I know I'm being way over the top here and over analyzing but I really pamper my stuff and like it to last as long as possible. I still have my first shure e5 iem that I bought, it's 10+ years old and in mint condition!


1 amp is the minimum rating, and it is easy for such a charger when combined with a USB cable that does not fully meet the spec, to fall below 1 amp, and then you end up with a failure to charge plus blinking lights. Many people are using 2 amp chargers for Apple or Samsung phones without problems. It is best to avoid high rated chargers. I started off using a Oppo vooc fast charger, but rob watts posted about the dangers of fast chargers, or high voltage chargers, so I have used my phone charger ever since.


----------



## radiocalm

miketlse said:


> 1 amp is the minimum rating, and it is easy for such a charger when combined with a USB cable that does not fully meet the spec, to fall below 1 amp, and then you end up with a failure to charge plus blinking lights. Many people are using 2 amp chargers for Apple or Samsung phones without problems. It is best to avoid high rated chargers. I started off using a Oppo vooc fast charger, but rob watts posted about the dangers of fast chargers, or high voltage chargers, so I have used my phone charger ever since.


Awesome, that's great information, thank you. I figured one of those super turbo fast chargers could be hard on the battery, wear it out faster etc. I'll find a 2 amp standard phone charger and go with that, I've found a Samsung with the adaptive charge, it says it charges regular devices at 2 amps so that should work perfect and I've had good luck with the Samsung branded chargers in the past. Thanks again.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Aug 31, 2017)

radiocalm said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, that looks good and an awesome price. If the 1 amp I am using gives from what I can tell a full charge without any issues is it safer or less wear and tear on the battery to use it over a 2 amp? I've heard higher rated chargers and quick charges wear out batteries faster? Anyone have any thoughts on that? I know I'm being way over the top here and over analyzing but I really pamper my stuff and like it to last as long as possible. I still have my first shure e5 iem that I bought, it's 10+ years old and in mint condition!



Did you read the info on the second link? I'll quote it here to make it more visible for others.



> All our USB charged devices require a minimum of 5v 1amp to charge the internal battery. However, we recommend purchasing a 2amp charger because, although some may be listed with an output power of 1amp, they may in fact be delivering less than this.
> 
> There is not a problem with purchasing a charger that can deliver more than 2amps of current with our USB charged devices as the internal charger circuit is protected against this. Please note, that for optimal performance we recommend using a USB to Micro USB cable no longer than 1.5m for play and charging.


----------



## lcdman

Hi,

I'm new to the hobby, having purchased my Mojo less than a month ago, but I enjoy the sound quality a lot. Currently I'm using it with a Windows PC at work, a MBP at home and with a Sony Z5 Compact on the go. So far it seems to live up to the reviews I've been reading before committing to buy, so I'm very happy with my decision


----------



## petetheroadie

Hi All,

Not sure if this was discussed recently, a quick search didn't bring anything up, but My Google Pixel just got updated to the new OS version (Oreo Cookie) and it looks like Android fixed the problem with upscaling. My Mojo now shows the appropriate colour to match the bit rate of the track being played (through UAPP).

Finally!

Pete


----------



## Zojokkeli

petetheroadie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not sure if this was discussed recently, a quick search didn't bring anything up, but My Google Pixel just got updated to the new OS version (Oreo Cookie) and it looks like Android fixed the problem with upscaling. My Mojo now shows the appropriate colour to match the bit rate of the track being played (through UAPP).
> 
> ...



Nice, can't wait for my Nokia 8 to get the Oreo update!


----------



## musickid

what is the synergy between mojo and sony z1r? if you had to recommend high end cans in the region of 1600 gbp what is best here?


----------



## radiocalm

Anyone have any thoughts or experience with the mojo and the focal elear? I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on a pair of those. I have a decent home amp too, its old (ray samuels hr-2) but it's still pretty decent although I kinda like the sound of the mojo better with my home headphones which is mostly a hd650.


----------



## Yourmomm

musickid said:


> what is the synergy between mojo and sony z1r? if you had to recommend high end cans in the region of 1600 gbp what is best here?


I used to have sennheiser hd800s with a woo audio wa 1... Pretty high spec rig, and one I was very happy with, until I heard the mrspeakers ether open (not even the flow version) with the chord Mojo. Needless to say, I immediately sold the senny's, and am trying to sell the wa1 now, and now have the ethers. I cannot recommend them highly enough with the Mojo. I am thinking of upgrading to the flows with the mrspeakers trade in thing ($500US, for brand new headphones), but  I can't trial them where I live, so it's a bit of a risk, when Im as happy as I am with the original ethers...try them. It will be like a breath of fresh air, compared to the frankly horrible Sony z1r's.


----------



## Slim1970

The Z1R's are not horrible and they sound great with the Mojo. I was doing some listening with the combo today for a couple of hours. The Z1R's are easy to drive but they scale very well with higher end gear. I like them best with my Pro iCan. But the iDSD BL is a nice pairing as well. The 3D+ feature on it really opens up the soundstage on the Z1R's.


----------



## miketlse

radiocalm said:


> Anyone have any thoughts or experience with the mojo and the focal elear? I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on a pair of those. I have a decent home amp too, its old (ray samuels hr-2) but it's still pretty decent although I kinda like the sound of the mojo better with my home headphones which is mostly a hd650.


Search the thread using the keyword Elear. Several owners of chord dacs have written about their experiences with the Elear, including the use of equalisation profiles to try and get a fully neutral frequency response. @Music Alchemist and @JaZZ spring to mind.


----------



## Music Alchemist

radiocalm said:


> Anyone have any thoughts or experience with the mojo and the focal elear? I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on a pair of those. I have a decent home amp too, its old (ray samuels hr-2) but it's still pretty decent although I kinda like the sound of the mojo better with my home headphones which is mostly a hd650.





miketlse said:


> Search the thread using the keyword Elear. Several owners of chord dacs have written about their experiences with the Elear, including the use of equalisation profiles to try and get a fully neutral frequency response. @Music Alchemist and @JaZZ spring to mind.



I'm curious to hear the Elear on a powerful external amp. Although the Mojo can drive it fine in terms of volume, I did not get the strong dynamics and impact from the Elear that everyone raved about and wonder if the Mojo was holding it back somehow. I found the Elear laid-back in that area...which is the opposite of the general consensus and really confused me. I sent my Elear to another member, who drove it with an Audeze Deckard and agreed with me.

The Elear is tuned like the HD 650 but more impressive technically (particularly with acoustic music), so fans of the Senn are sure to like the Elear.

Although I did make it more neutral with a parametric equalizer, EQ in general requires a good deal of effort to properly implement. I would more often just listen to it in stock form.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Sep 2, 2017)

musickid said:


> what is the synergy between mojo and sony z1r? if you had to recommend high end cans in the region of 1600 gbp what is best here?


I've had the Z1R/Kimble SE cable for an hour and it sounded fine with the Mojo. Tracks from 80s onwards sound great on them. One observation was that the bass could be a little tighter, which I suspect balanced option would fix (not with Mojo though). Love the build and feel of the Z1R, especially the 'click and barrel' system for cable change.

I guess it comes back to personal preference as It was a little too bassy for me. Senn HD800 or Beyer T1.1 are my recommendations for Mojo.


----------



## musickid (Sep 2, 2017)

is 10.3.3 now ok for ipad with mojo plus can i use a hugo 2 charger for mojo?


----------



## appabahn

musickid said:


> is 10.3.3 now ok for ipad with mojo plus can i use a hugo 2 charger for mojo?



I am using mojo with Ipad air and Iphone 6s+ both with 10.3.3. Same as previous versions in my experience.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Nope, I'm in the same boat. Got a new laptop and it's dead in the water. Driver is unsigned, shows up in device manager but won't appear as an actual playback device. Awesome. I'm so glad.


----------



## Hooster

SomeGuyDude said:


> Nope, I'm in the same boat. Got a new laptop and it's dead in the water. Driver is unsigned, shows up in device manager but won't appear as an actual playback device. Awesome. I'm so glad.



You have my sympathy.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Hooster said:


> You have my sympathy.



If there was even anything resembling an explanation for what's happening I wouldn't be so upset but I haven't seen squat aside from "hey we have a new driver for the Creator's Update."


----------



## ThatPhil

My W10 64bit laptop is completely up to date but im using the old chord drivers and it works flawlessly


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ThatPhil said:


> My W10 64bit laptop is completely up to date but im using the old chord drivers and it works flawlessly



Holy crap I got it working. 

Okay, so, there are several places to get the drivers. 

This link? Don't use it: http://www.chordmojo.com/support/#driver

This one, use the non-Creator driver: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo/

I tried several of the other non-Creator drivers, and the creator specific drivers, but it was _only_ that one that worked.


----------



## miketlse

SomeGuyDude said:


> Holy crap I got it working.
> 
> Okay, so, there are several places to get the drivers.
> 
> ...


The explanation of how to adjust the windows settings, so that it accepts unsigned drivers, was posted a few days ago on one of the chord threads.


----------



## Deferenz

I am pretty new to the audiophile world and so I am still learning about this fascinating hobby. I am reading through this thread and am currently on page 198 of 2242. So, a bit of a way to go yet, and  my apologies if this is covered later in the thread (it’s a huge thread!). 

I am close to ordering the Chord Mojo and my set up would be:

iPhone 6 plus > Mojo > Dunu DN2000J

FYI My main computer is an iMac using iTunes and I do not have any Windows PCs in my home.

I need some clarification on the use of the Onkyo HF Player app for those using their iPhone as a transport source. This app has been suggested by a number of reviewers here as an important factor to get the best music clarity from the Mojo and they talk of music files needing to be ‘bit-perfect’. The suggestion is to pay the £10 / $10 to get the full HD issue of this Onkyo app for this purpose.

1.      What is the difference between using apple lossless files from the normal pre-installed  iPhone music app compared to using FLAC/HD on the Onkyo app? I was under the impression that lossless was very good quality anyway. Is FLAC/HD better and is it only these that are bit-perfect?

2.      If the Onkyo app is the best way to go, then does anyone have a link to a step by step guide on how to copy CD’s in FLAC or bit-perfect to my Mac computer and how to then upload to the iPhone?

3.      Would I still run things via iTunes or would I need a different music app for the Mac to look after my music?

Sorry if these questions are a bit basic.  I am new to all this and still learning.


----------



## headfry (Sep 5, 2017)

Deferenz said:


> I am pretty new to the audiophile world and so I am still learning about this fascinating hobby. I am reading through this thread and am currently on page 198 of 2242. So, a bit of a way to go yet, and  my apologies if this is covered later in the thread (it’s a huge thread!).
> 
> I am close to ordering the Chord Mojo and my set up would be:
> 
> ...




I would recommend you consider Kaisertone,
my favourite IOS player - excellent sound + features, including eq - file such as FLAC or Apple Lossless  (ALAC) are simply dragged into the app through iTunes from your Mac. I prefer the sound and features of Kaisertone to Onkyo - both apps are able to send hires files to your Mojo. Although it has upsampling, I prefer it straight.

ALAC and FLAC sound about the same - no preference there.


----------



## junix

headfry said:


> I would recommend you consider Kaisertone,
> my favourite IOS player - excellent sound + features, including eq - file such as FLAC or Apple Lossless  (ALAC) are simply dragged into the app through iTunes from your Mac. I prefer the sound and features of Kaisertone to Onkyo - both apps are able to send hires files to your Mojo. Although it has upsampling, I prefer it straight.


I also recommend to consider Kaisertone, great "little app"!


----------



## musickid

if you stream tidal lossless via cck3 cable to mojo from an ipad mini do i need any 3rd party players/software? i'm assuming tidal hifi lossless is good enough on its own and no upsampling occurs as the mojo sample rate colour shows the correct for 16/44.1 tidal hifi? many thanks mk


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> if you stream tidal lossless via cck3 cable to mojo from an ipad mini do i need any 3rd party players/software? i'm assuming tidal hifi lossless is good enough on its own and no upsampling occurs as the mojo sample rate colour shows the correct for 16/44.1 tidal hifi? many thanks mk



Hi, musikid, sorry, I can't help you regarding iproducts, but I assume things are ok if Mojo is showing the correct color.. Have you got a Mojo now? If so, congratulations and how are you finding it compared to Hugo2?


----------



## musickid (Sep 5, 2017)

i'm keeping all options open. i do like the look of mr speakers ether flow.


----------



## IQBALSH

miketlse said:


> 1 amp is the minimum rating, and it is easy for such a charger when combined with a USB cable that does not fully meet the spec, to fall below 1 amp, and then you end up with a failure to charge plus blinking lights. Many people are using 2 amp chargers for Apple or Samsung phones without problems. It is best to avoid high rated chargers. I started off using a Oppo vooc fast charger, but rob watts posted about the dangers of fast chargers, or high voltage chargers, so I have used my phone charger ever since.


I recently purchased a 12w (2.4 amp) official apple charger, it is working well in combination with the chord supplied charging cable.  No more flashing led and I finally received the blue fully charged light when I powered it up.


----------



## Starcruncher

Deferenz said:


> I am pretty new to the audiophile world and so I am still learning about this fascinating hobby. I am reading through this thread and am currently on page 198 of 2242. So, a bit of a way to go yet, and  my apologies if this is covered later in the thread (it’s a huge thread!).
> 
> I am close to ordering the Chord Mojo and my set up would be:
> 
> ...



Welcome. First thing I recommend is to not read the entire thread. I mean, you can, obviously, but my goodness there are tangents and repeated questions galore. You surely know the basics of this device by now and using it with Mac and iOS is fairly simple. The best thing for time's sake is to just search the thread with keywords pertaining to your inquiries.

On to your questions:

1. The default music app is fine if you have ALAC or higher bitrate mp3 files. It should be mostly plug in and play (however, I have not used it much with Mojo, so I may be missing something). The HUGE advantage of Onkyo (what I use) and other apps is that they take formats that the Apple app does not, namely FLAC and higher sample rate files*. Plus, there are more customization options that can get you more mileage out of Mojo. Additionally, personal preferences dictate one's opinion of the Apple app and iTunes. I hate them both. I only mention this because Onkyo is very straightforward to use. I get lost and frusrated in the Apple Music app.

2. There are many options to rip CDs. My simple go to is an app called Mediahuman. It's easy to use, free, and let's you rip in all sorts of FLAC options.

3. If you have FLAC files, you can't use iTunes to listen to your music. You would need another program, of which there are many. VLC is free and effective, but it's far from the last word.

* I believe the upcoming version of Music and maybe iTunes will take FLAC files. For me, it's a nonstarter since I dislike the UI and much more about those programs.


----------



## Domdom

A bit surprised no-one mentioned Foobar 2000 for iOS. Made some progress lately, free, and fully compatible with MOJO, give it a try and report back


----------



## musickid

has anyone had problems with mojo after using a cck3 cable listening and charging the ios device at the same time?


----------



## cyclops214 (Sep 6, 2017)

Deferenz said:


> I am pretty new to the audiophile world and so I am still learning about this fascinating hobby. I am reading through this thread and am currently on page 198 of 2242. So, a bit of a way to go yet, and  my apologies if this is covered later in the thread (it’s a huge thread!).
> 
> I am close to ordering the Chord Mojo and my set up would be:
> 
> ...



If you have Any music purchased from iTunes It will not play Through the Onkyo app It's only good if you have AFLAC Files are greater So don't pay the money If you don't have those High-res music Formats. Personally, I Rip my CDs With the Apple lossless encoder So I have no need For third-party Apps on my iPhone.


----------



## episiarch

cyclops214 said:


> If you have Any music purchased from iTunes It will not play Through the Onkyo app It's only good if you have AFLAC Files are greater So don't pay the money If you don't have those High-res music Formats. Personally, I Rip my CDs With the Apple lossless encoder So I have no need For third-party Apps on my iPhone.


My iTunes purchases, those that are not just in the cloud but downloaded/local on the iPhone, do play via the Onkyo app.


----------



## cyclops214

episiarch said:


> My iTunes purchases, those that are not just in the cloud but downloaded/local on the iPhone, do play via the Onkyo app.





episiarch said:


> My iTunes purchases, those that are not just in the cloud but downloaded/local on the iPhone, do play via the Onkyo app.


 I tried It Last year And it would not work for me Only Music that I ripped myself Would play And not anything by through iTunes.


----------



## cyclops214 (Sep 6, 2017)

episiarch said:


> My iTunes purchases, those that are not just in the cloud but downloaded/local on the iPhone, do play via the Onkyo app.


I just reinstalled the Onkyo App And I still get the Same problem All music Purchased through iTunes It tells me it is DRM protected And will not play And all my music Is downloaded Directly to my phone. So I would like to know how you are getting it to play On yours?

Update 
Apparently iTunes plus Doesn't have DRM free Versions of most of my music That I purchased through them Which really sucks.


----------



## episiarch

That does suck.  The stuff I've bought is available DRM-free on iTunes.  I'm sorry to hear your purchases are unavailable that way.


----------



## musickid

the anker power port 5 has been recommended for mojo however it talks about fast charging technology power iq and voltage boost and i remember you saying rob advised against such things, the anker power port 5 did come tops in headfi test so im confused here.


----------



## Domdom

I use Anker to charge Mojo, so far no issue. Anker not very fast but fine.


----------



## musickid

is that power port 5 domdom and how long have you been using it? i have the 1.8m ankerpowerline but chord say no more than 1.5m. awaiting demo of ether flows mr speakers very excited.


----------



## Domdom

It seems to be the 5 ports from Amazon.FR in Jan 2015, but no longer available, 6 ports is. True I use a short USB cable but a standard length should do. Surprised this generates so much debate  Slow charge is better even if a bit of a pain waiting, Just dont wait for Mojo to be empty? just a thought.


----------



## musickid (Sep 7, 2017)

have you had any problem with anker power port 5? it is still on amazon.fr apologies for repeating myself its just that rob advised against quick charging technology.

is there any advantage to using a batterybank 12000mah for mojo over mains charging/power for use at home. better sq, less interference etc?


----------



## Domdom

I have always read slow charging is better for the long run but remember, i believe it is the equipment absorbing power not power supply pushing. As an example: iPhone 6 (or 6S) can charge faster if given power through 10W iPad charger.
so i you can tolerate slower through 5portz ANKER go for it. Sometimes a little boost may be enjoyable! 
as an other example iPad Pro would benefit from 29W USB C charger but Apple didn't consider adding it to the box, just the 12W  and charge is really slow!!


----------



## musickid

what about battery banks like 12000mah must be cleaner or not so?


----------



## Domdom

Can I make a friendly comment / tease. Lets stop being nerds for  a sec and listen to good music


----------



## musickid

you are right my friend. i am taking delivery of £1700 mr speakers headphone ether flow and mojo today. i want to make sure all is good as i had some bad luck before.


----------



## Domdom

FYI using Mojo with a PC and Sennheiser HD800 ... all good here! relax and enjoy


----------



## musickid

i will post impressions of this combo ether flow/mojo as soon as i can.


----------



## Carabasda

Hi mates, easy question not so easy answer.

For HD 600 headphones, would you recommend the Mojo, or something like Xduoo XD-05 or Schiit Fulla 2?

I am not taking my HD 600 out of home, but often my sons are watching TV in the living room and I go to listen music to any quiet room, so I need something portable. Currently I have a Fiio Q1, which I take with me everywhere I go.
The sound from the Q1 is not bat at all, but I keep reading everywhere it has not enough power for 300 ohms headphones and if I am going to change I want to get the best portable DAC I can afford.
What I don't like about the Xduoo is that I have to get it from China if I want a competitive price and if it brokes I don't trust the warranty. I can buy the Mojo from amazon Spain and that means 2 years warranty.
Some say there is not much improvement from Xduoo/Fulla to the Mojo, at least not what the price difference is, but everyone seems to agree the Mojo is better.

I am not considering the iDSD Black Label (it has very good reviews), because I can't put it in my little bag and go with it everywhere. The Oppo HA 2 SE seems to be also under the Mojo in terms of sound and it only cost around 100$ less here in Spain, so I prefer the Mojo.

My sources are a S7 android phone (USB Audio Player Pro app) and a PC with Foobar. I also take the DAC to work to listen music with a not so good headphones, Sennheiser Momentum M2 in ear.
My preferred music is classical, I have almost all my CDs converted to flac, some hi resolution files and even a few DSD.

I've been reading forums and reviews for weeks, but I can't compare both by myself so it is no easy to decide.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## musickid

the mojo beats everything under 1000 and drives all your headphones easily. there is no competition you need to hear it to understand. i'm collecting mine today.


----------



## Domdom

I am sure for the absolute purist, a power supplied desktop kind of DAC/AMP would be slightly be better but so far I had MOJO so decided to use it  It may be enough, so give it a try!!
It is convenient and works for other devices: iPhone, PC, Mac ... lets get back our feet down to earth and stop seeking the graal for a while


----------



## Slim1970

musickid said:


> the mojo beats everything under 1000 and drives all your headphones easily. there is no competition you need to hear it to understand. i'm collecting mine today.


Have you heard the iFi iDSD BL? It gives the Mojo a run for it money. I have both and I'm using the iDSD BL a lot more.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Carabasda said:


> Hi mates, easy question not so easy answer.
> 
> For HD 600 headphones, would you recommend the Mojo, or something like Xduoo XD-05 or Schiit Fulla 2?
> 
> ...



Easy decision, just buy Mojo. 

Don't consider Mojo as "just" a portable source, it's perfectly fine as a desktop solution too, and rivals competition at and above its price range.

It will absolutely beat the pants off some DAPs and the Fulla.


----------



## musickid

we will get there and find it lol........


----------



## Slim1970 (Sep 7, 2017)

Zojokkeli said:


> Easy decision, just buy Mojo.
> 
> Don't consider Mojo as "just" a portable source, it's perfectly fine as a desktop solution too, and rivals competition at and above its price range.
> 
> It will absolutely beat the pants off some DAPs and the Fulla.


Agreed, the Mojo is an excellent piece of gear. I'm using it in my desktop system now as my DAC feeding my Pro iCan. I love the pairing there's so much detail and resolution. My HE1K v2's sound incredible coming from the Pro iCan with the Mojo as my DAC.


----------



## Carabasda

It's clear then.  Whenever I have the money I'll buy the Mojo. I guess it will be Christmas or Black Friday if can't find a second hand one in Spain before.
Thanks.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Carabasda said:


> For HD 600 headphones, would you recommend the Mojo, or something like Xduoo XD-05 or Schiit Fulla 2?



If I recall correctly, I tested the HD 600 on a Fulla 2 and thought it wasn't nearly as good as the Mojo, plus it started to distort.



musickid said:


> the mojo beats everything under 1000 and drives all your headphones easily. there is no competition you need to hear it to understand.



There are plenty of people who like other gear more than the Mojo. And it can't easily drive the least sensitive planar magnetics like the HIFIMAN HE6, and can't drive electrostats at all.



musickid said:


> we will get there and find it lol........



That image is one of my old avatars. hehe


----------



## normanl

Slim1970 said:


> Have you heard the iFi iDSD BL? It gives the Mojo a run for it money. I have both and I'm using the iDSD BL a lot more.


 Same here!


----------



## Hooster

Music Alchemist said:


> There are plenty of people who like other gear more than the Mojo. And it can't easily drive the least sensitive planar magnetics like the HIFIMAN HE6, and can't drive electrostats at all.



Also, it can not make your bed, wash your dishes, hunt Pokemons or pour you a cup of coffee! 

The Mojo is what it is and it does what it does. I don't see how there can be any complaints at the price.

Let us know how you like your Mojo, Musickid, hope you get it soon.


----------



## musickid

listening to mr speakers ether flow (home trial) out of my imac while i wait for mojo to complete its initial charge. coming from the small beyer dt880 straight to a TOTL headphone described as the closest thing to electrostatic performance available is new 'thing' for me. hugo 2 cash refund well spent!! i'm trying hard to feel if the ether flow's are comfortable for me. in one way yes with lambskin deep pads but maybe a bit heavy we shall see.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 7, 2017)

Hooster said:


> The Mojo is what it is and it does what it does. I don't see how there can be any complaints at the price.



While I agree, again, there are plenty who don't and dislike the Mojo for whatever reason, and some even prefer much cheaper equipment.



musickid said:


> a TOTL headphone described as the closest thing to electrostatic performance available



Just curious, since you worded it this way... Have you tried electrostats? I owned four STAX systems (and a Koss ESP950) and do prefer them over other headphone technology. Every time I hear non-electrostats that cost thousands, my general reaction is, "Yeah, this is good, but even entry-level STAX is still better."

As for the ETHER Flow being described as the closest to electrostatic performance in a non-electrostat...I think you should research the more expensive models out there. (Like the Abyss AB-1266 Phi, Focal Utopia, HIFIMAN SUSVARA, Audeze LCD-4, etc.)



musickid said:


> hugo 2 cash refund well spent!!



What's the story behind that?


----------



## Zojokkeli

musickid said:


> listening to mr speakers ether flow (home trial) out of my imac while i wait for mojo to complete its initial charge. coming from the small beyer dt880 straight to a TOTL headphone described as the closest thing to electrostatic performance available is new 'thing' for me. hugo 2 cash refund well spent!! i'm trying hard to feel if the ether flow's are comfortable for me. in one way yes with lambskin deep pads but maybe a bit heavy we shall see.



Let us know how you like the Flows with Mojo.


----------



## Hooster

Music Alchemist said:


> What's the story behind that?



A long one. Here is part of it:

"That the first did indeed have a loose knob on its shaft. We have had a few of these from the very first batch due to a very few faulty knobs being supplied. We isolated the build batch very early on and have subsequently dropped that supplier.

The second returned unit was tested thoroughly by us and had no fault found. We assume that the jack or cable were faulty or not pushed in properly. 

The third unit would have been fine when we supplied it as it has a final USB check prior to shipping. However having tested the unit it was faulty having had had its USB chip blown to pieces despite having full ESD and overvoltage protection built in, this can only occur if the user's equipment has significant earthing or voltage applied to the USB socket."

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread.831345/page-521


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> the mojo beats everything under 1000 and drives all your headphones easily. there is no competition you need to hear it to understand. i'm collecting mine today.



If you are getting the Mojo, then let me give you a tip. A USB to spdif converter/decrapifier does wonders for the Mojo. Something like the Singxer Su-1 or Schiit Eitr,


----------



## musickid

Thanks Hooster,

out of my imac the flow's sound brilliant but i'm feeling the comfort factor may not be for me. i'm thinking of the sony z1r maybe next trial. mojo approaching end of initial charge.


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> Thanks Hooster,
> 
> out of my imac the flow's sound brilliant but i'm feeling the comfort factor may not be for me. i'm thinking of the sony z1r maybe next trial. mojo approaching end of initial charge.



You can not go wrong with the Sony Z1R. Highly recommended.


----------



## Nirvana1000 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hooster said:


> If you are getting the Mojo, then let me give you a tip. A USB to spdif converter/decrapifier does wonders for the Mojo. Something like the Singxer Su-1 or Schiit Eitr,


In what way does it do wonders for Mojo?Does it eliminate RF noise and improve sound?


----------



## Hooster (Sep 7, 2017)

Nirvana1000 said:


> In what way does it do wonders for Mojo?Does it eliminate RF noise and improve sound?



Not sure about the technical stuff to be honest. It just makes it sound better. If you want technobabble, here is some from Schiit (no affiliation):

"Why would I need a USB to SPDIF converter?” you might ask. Well, maybe you don’t. Maybe you’re already using our Gen 5 USB input. But if you aren’t, *this is a great way to convert virtually any computer, tablet, streamer, or phone into a dedicated, high-performance audio source*.

Works with Virtually Any Audio USB Source and DAC
Just connect your USB source to Eitr’s USB input, and connect Eitr’s coaxial SPDIF output to any DAC that accepts coaxial input. Now, you have *complete isolation from source to DAC, together with a superb, low-jitter coaxial SPDIF interface* for bit depths and sample rates up to 24/192.

USB, Solved: Gen 5 Technology
The Eitr features the same unique Gen 5 USB input technology as in our upgradable DACs. It’s simply the highest-performance USB input available today, with *complete electrostatic and electromagnetic isolation* (via transformers), self-power of all critical low-noise and rechecking sections, and separate, precision clock sources for both 44.1 and 48kHz multiples. (And if you don’t understand the technobabble, here’s the point: it works great and sounds great, too.)

Linear, Low-Noise Power Supply—Built In
You won't need any "linear supplies" or other "add-ons" to improve Eitr—like all of our stackable products, we've built in a linear supply with multiple stages of ultra-low-noise voltage regulators. From the included 1.5A, 6VAC wall-wart to the output, there are no switching supplies in Eitr."

http://www.schiit.com/products/eitr


----------



## swesko

Hi i have had the oppo ha-2, ordered the ha-2 SE (still waiting for it...) i want to try the mojo. Question is there a mojo 2 coming soon as the hugo was refreshed. Also, anyone using the mojo with the galaxy s8?


----------



## maxh22

swesko said:


> Hi i have had the oppo ha-2, ordered the ha-2 SE (still waiting for it...) i want to try the mojo. Question is there a mojo 2 coming soon as the hugo was refreshed. Also, anyone using the mojo with the galaxy s8?



Don't expect a Mojo 2 until at least 2019. Poly hasn't even shipped yet so the only folks who have had the full Mobile Joy experience are the folks at Chord and the reviewers who either have the first batch of Poly's or who will soon have them.


----------



## swesko

maxh22 said:


> Don't expect a Mojo 2 until at least 2019. Poly hasn't even shipped yet so the only folks who have had the full Mobile Joy experience are the folks at Chord and the reviewers who either have the first batch of Poly's or who will soon have them.


Ok thats reassuring as i just saw some retailers giving discounts on the mojo..tahts usually a sign for destocking


----------



## Music Alchemist

Hooster said:


> If you are getting the Mojo, then let me give you a tip. A USB to spdif converter/decrapifier does wonders for the Mojo. Something like the Singxer Su-1 or Schiit Eitr,



Since Rob Watts preferred optical TOSLINK over coaxial with the Mojo and Hugo, I wonder whether, in this case, the Eitr would still sound inferior to the much more affordable optical setup I used. (A $30 Behringer UCA202 audio interface and Monoprice 1419 TOSLINK cable.) The differences between USB and optical were very subtle in my experience, though. (And I know that some DACs benefit more from coax.)


----------



## IQBALSH

musickid said:


> has anyone had problems with mojo after using a cck3 cable listening and charging the ios device at the same time?


Is that the USB 3.0 camera cable?  I have been using it for a few weeks with the mojo.  I've had no issues with music or charging the iPhone.  I use a very long Anker powerline+ Cable to charge while listening to the mojo.


----------



## musickid (Sep 7, 2017)

mojo charged. ether flow 3.5 jack did not fit mojo connector. listening to fragile by sting from my dt880 600 ohm stunning. different not worse than H2. Tomorrow i will arrange z1r somehow. the story continues.

thanks i'll try cck3 again with ipad mini retina.


----------



## Nirvana1000 (Sep 7, 2017)

Just ordered the Anker Power Port 5.I am presently using my HTC 10 quick charger.I contacted Chord about using a quick charger and they said its fine.But I read that Rob said that it could be bad for the battery.Too bad it's the only one working and it is charging without issue.And it's not overheating any more than usual.But sometimes when I move the unit around it loses the charger connection.That never happened when I first bought it.


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> mojo charged. ether flow 3.5 jack did not fit mojo connector. listening to fragile by sting from my dt880 600 ohm stunning. different not worse than H2. Tomorrow i will arrange z1r somehow. the story continues.
> 
> thanks i'll try cck3 again with ipad mini retina.



Outstanding. Are you sure that the ether flow 3.5mm jack will not fit if you give it a little push? It should be a standard connector. Great to hear that you are liking Mojo, I look forward to your impressions with Z1R


----------



## musickid (Sep 7, 2017)

i tried with the cable supplied and when i compared to my beyers jack which nicely clicks into place the flow's one just would not. i'm not risking it. anyhow the flow after 3 hours on myhead is just not the comfort fit i wanted. they look stunning and even from my imac sounded great. shame really. i hope mr sony brings me luck. just a TOTL headphone needed to complete this episode.

for iqbalsh have you tried charging the phone whilst simultaneously listening to music?


----------



## 435279

swesko said:


> Ok thats reassuring as i just saw some retailers giving discounts on the mojo..tahts usually a sign for destocking



Its dropped £10 in the UK too recently, not sure if thats a permanent price drop here though. My feeling is the price drop is just to encourage more people to consider the Chord brand rather than a new model being released soon.


----------



## swesko

Just talked to an authorized retailer he said theres no new mojo coming soon. Now i just need a cable that works with my s8


----------



## musickid

why no more new mojos soon? i purchased one this week and very happy.


----------



## swesko

musickid said:


> why no more new mojos soon? i purchased one this week and very happy.


Im talking about a mojo 2


----------



## thefitz

Hello,

Have a Mojo on the way, and plan on using it with my Fiio X5ii as a transport. 

The closest thing to a coax cable I could find on Amazon has a pinout like this:

http://www.couillaler.fr/WebRoot/ce...ery/Cables/rode_sc7/Rode_SC7_schema_prise.jpg

Looks good, except the ring of the Mojo side looks like it's the signal instead of the ground. Will this cause an issue? Or is that ring pin on the Mojo side irrelevant?


----------



## 435279

thefitz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have a Mojo on the way, and plan on using it with my Fiio X5ii as a transport.
> 
> ...



It may cause a problem if the mojo and Fiio touch together, if the cases are grounded.

I had this same set-up for a while and made my own cable, I can send it to you if you are in UK/Europe.


----------



## thefitz

SteveOliver said:


> It may cause a problem if the mojo and Fiio touch together, if the cases are grounded.
> 
> I had this same set-up for a while and made my own cable, I can send it to you if you are in UK/Europe.


Thanks for the offer - I cancelled my order and found something purpose-made on eBay for a similar price. Better safe than sorry!!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Still really wish the Mojo didn't have such issues with cell phone interference. Really detracts from a big reason I bought the damn thing.


----------



## Mr X

SomeGuyDude said:


> Still really wish the Mojo didn't have such issues with cell phone interference. Really detracts from a big reason I bought the damn thing.



I rarely suffer from that. Try a longer cable if possible so that you don’t keep the phone close to the mojo, that should help. Or could look at the Poly to go totally wire free - at a cost mind!


----------



## WarrenR

I am running windows 10 1703 Creators update.  On the Mojo website there are two drivers for Windows 10.  One if just a Windows 10 driver the other is called Windows10_Creators_Driver768Khz.  Do I use this one?

Thanks.


----------



## junix

Mr X said:


> I rarely suffer from that. Try a longer cable if possible so that you don’t keep the phone close to the mojo, that should help. Or could look at the Poly to go totally wire free - at a cost mind!


Yes this helps, but imho defeats the name Mojo = Mo(bile)Jo(y) and Chord should rename it to Trajo = Tra(nsportable)Jo(y).
Don't get me wrong, I literally love the Mojo and what it brings to the table for the money.. I also understand why it has problems with cell phone interference.
But this is why I use it mostly with my computer.. until it will be replaced by a Hugo 2.


----------



## rkt31

a hindi song played by chord Hugo through benchmark ahb2 power amp. pls listen through headphones. as usual the mastering is highly compressed


----------



## Zojokkeli

WarrenR said:


> I am running windows 10 1703 Creators update.  On the Mojo website there are two drivers for Windows 10.  One if just a Windows 10 driver the other is called Windows10_Creators_Driver768Khz.  Do I use this one?
> 
> Thanks.



Install them both. First the regular driver, and then the one for creator's update.


----------



## flargosa

Has anybody ever gotten extended warranty for their mojo?  My mojo stop charging just two weeks after warranty expired, authorize repair shop took a look at it and suggested I contact Chord to possibly extend the warranty since it is only two weeks past warranty.  I contacted Chord Electronics requesting extended warranty but no reply.  I can't believe it died soon after the warranty.  Anybody successfully extended their warranty?


----------



## Hooster

flargosa said:


> Has anybody ever gotten extended warranty for their mojo?  My mojo stop charging just two weeks after warranty expired, authorize repair shop took a look at it and suggested I contact Chord to possibly extend the warranty since it is only two weeks past warranty.  I contacted Chord Electronics requesting extended warranty but no reply.  I can't believe it died soon after the warranty.  Anybody successfully extended their warranty?



Good grief... Is it too hard for the shop to replace the battery, which is most likely what needs to happen?


----------



## miketlse

flargosa said:


> Has anybody ever gotten extended warranty for their mojo?  My mojo stop charging just two weeks after warranty expired, authorize repair shop took a look at it and suggested I contact Chord to possibly extend the warranty since it is only two weeks past warranty.  I contacted Chord Electronics requesting extended warranty but no reply.  I can't believe it died soon after the warranty.  Anybody successfully extended their warranty?


Never been reported on this thread, so the answer is probably no.
Based on the experiences on this thread, you probably either have a failed battery or a failed battery charging circuit (one of the components sometimes fails). Chord can ship you a battery if you want to try diy (typically about $40, and you can unscrew the back of the case, and the battery is connected by a cable/plug, so it is easy to diy). The repair shop can easily swap the battery, but they will want to test it works ok etc, and this can cost much more than the battery alone (some repair shops have been reported as asking of the order of $200), but others do charge more reasonable prices.


----------



## miketlse

Hooster said:


> Good grief... Is it too hard for the shop to replace the battery, which is most likely what needs to happen?


Probably not too hard.
But car repair shops love doing repairs for insurance companies, because $100 repairs can then be charged at $500.


----------



## AndrewH13

flargosa said:


> Has anybody ever gotten extended warranty for their mojo?  My mojo stop charging just two weeks after warranty expired, authorize repair shop took a look at it and suggested I contact Chord to possibly extend the warranty since it is only two weeks past warranty.  I contacted Chord Electronics requesting extended warranty but no reply.  I can't believe it died soon after the warranty.  Anybody successfully extended their warranty?



Even if you could extend warranty, I never heard of being able to extend it AFTER having a problem.

If this was allowable, there would never be a point in buying extended warranty until something goes wrong!


----------



## ThomasHK

x RELIC x said:


> You need a cable that has a 3.5mm jack on the end that plugs in to the Mojo. What is your source feeding the Mojo?



I'm in need of an RCA to 3.5mm COAX. What pin configuration is needed for the 3.5mm SPDIF of the Mojo? I see different models for sale... TRS? TRRS? Doesn't matter?


----------



## x RELIC x

ThomasHK said:


> I'm in need of an RCA to 3.5mm COAX. What pin configuration is needed for the 3.5mm SPDIF of the Mojo? I see different models for sale... TRS? TRRS? Doesn't matter?



Your safest bet is to go RCA to 3.5mm TS (mono). I've used a TRS adaptor and it works but I'm not exactly clear on the ground (Ring as ground, Sleeve as ground, or both). The Tip will always be the signal.


----------



## ThomasHK

x RELIC x said:


> Your safest bet is to go RCA to 3.5mm TS (mono). I've used a TRS adaptor and it works but I'm not exactly clear on the ground (Ring as ground, Sleeve as ground, or both). The Tip will always be the signal.



Thanks, yeah, I figured as much. SPDIF with RCA is just two connectors. Ordered a 75Ohm RCA to RCA and an RCA to 3.5mm adaptor.


----------



## miketlse

thefitz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have a Mojo on the way, and plan on using it with my Fiio X5ii as a transport.
> 
> ...


All the plug connections are explained in the FAQ in post #3.


----------



## musickid

i have a pm1 oppo arriving wed. i want to improve mojo's sound but do not want to add an intona or usb to coax type device. i thought about poly as a home streamer but as i won't use mojo apart from desktop mode it may not be the solution. i have a budget 500gbp does anyone have any ideas? with oppo pm1 cans i don't really need another headphone right now or an iem. tough call.


----------



## jarnopp

musickid said:


> i have a pm1 oppo arriving wed. i want to improve mojo's sound but do not want to add an intona or usb to coax type device. i thought about poly as a home streamer but as i won't use mojo apart from desktop mode it may not be the solution. i have a budget 500gbp does anyone have any ideas? with oppo pm1 cans i don't really need another headphone right now or an iem. tough call.



You are streaming Tidal HiFi to your Mac, correct?  Have you tried an optical toslink connection from Mac to Mojo?


----------



## Hooster (Sep 11, 2017)

musickid said:


> i have a pm1 oppo arriving wed. i want to improve mojo's sound but do not want to add an intona or usb to coax type device. i thought about poly as a home streamer but as i won't use mojo apart from desktop mode it may not be the solution. i have a budget 500gbp does anyone have any ideas? with oppo pm1 cans i don't really need another headphone right now or an iem. tough call.



I think the intona is really expensive for what it is. I have this: https://tinyurl.com/ybzqyfbt ,the best version and it works great with Mojo. I can't see any reason to spend more on a USB isolator. It is probably a lot better then the intona, the build quality is for example superior. It is has a real power supply, not powered by USB bus.


----------



## Yourmomm

Hooster: "I have this: https://tinyurl.com/ybzqyfbt ,the best version" 

This looks interesting. What's the difference between the three versions? Is it just the colour/finish?


----------



## miketlse

Yourmomm said:


> Hooster: "I have this: https://tinyurl.com/ybzqyfbt ,the best version"
> 
> This looks interesting. What's the difference between the three versions? Is it just the colour/finish?


I don't know what the differences are, but all three versions are at a price point where it is no great loss if the improvement is marginal, but great value if the improvement is very noticeable.


----------



## musickid

im considering a usb to optical convertor for mac air or high quality optical cable from imac.


----------



## Hooster

Yourmomm said:


> Hooster: "I have this: https://tinyurl.com/ybzqyfbt ,the best version"
> 
> This looks interesting. What's the difference between the three versions? Is it just the colour/finish?



Ultra high precision oscillator and better transformer. I don't see any difference in the color/finish.


----------



## flargosa (Sep 11, 2017)

Guys, shop is charging $250 to replace the mojo battery. Is it a generic battery I could buy elsewhere and replace myself? Battery worked perfectly for 12 months and 2 weeks. Isn't it supposed to last longer?


----------



## Hooster

flargosa said:


> Guys, shop is charging $250 to replace the mojo battery. Is it a generic battery I could buy elsewhere and replace myself? Battery worked perfectly for 12 months and 2 weeks. Isn't it supposed to last longer?



Shop is taking you for a fool.


----------



## musickid

if bit perfect usb measures identical to optical then maybe optical is not the optimal solution?


----------



## flargosa (Sep 11, 2017)

Hooster said:


> Shop is taking you for a fool.



I think George Meyer AV is the only authorize Chord repair shop in the US.  Chord told me to contact them for repairs. Anybody know of a cheaper shop to replace batteries? They would not sell me only the batteries. Must pay for service and battery.


----------



## Hooster

flargosa said:


> I think George Meyer AV is the only authorize Chord repair shop in the US.  Chord told me to contact them for repairs. Anybody know of a cheaper shop to replace batteries? *They would not sell me only the batteries.* Must pay for service and battery.



Call Chord UK on +44 1622 721444 and get this sorted out. They are partly responsible for this since they have authorized this shop. I would tell them that I find this unacceptable. I would ask them to send me a battery, paid for of course. ($100 to change the battery would be the absolute maximum I think anyone should charge. I would think that was a lot, but I would grin and bear it.)

Please keep us up to date. For me the pendulum keeps swinging between wanting to buy Chord products because of their performance and not because of issues like the one you are describing. If Chord had any pride they would fix this for free since you should reasonably be able to expect the battery to last for 2 years plus. At the very least they should send you a new battery at cost price, which is probably peanuts since they buy them in the tens of thousands.


----------



## Yourmomm

Hooster: I was thinking of taking the plunge and trying the schiit eitr, but the cost, without being able to trial where I live put me off... Yours looks like a cheaper way I can give usb isolation a go! Any comments on how it changes to sound? Unlike others, I have been disappointed with the optical connections for Mojo, finding the optical connection, (for the same source component),  sounding constrained, thicker and darker (and less involving) than the plain old bog standard USB connection...whst differences to the sound do you note, with your gizmo?


----------



## Hooster

Yourmomm said:


> Hooster: I was thinking of taking the plunge and trying the schiit eitr, but the cost, without being able to trial where I live put me off... Yours looks like a cheaper way I can give usb isolation a go! Any comments on how it changes to sound? Unlike others, I have been disappointed with the optical connections for Mojo, finding the optical connection, (for the same source component),  sounding constrained, thicker and darker (and less involving) than the plain old bog standard USB connection...whst differences to the sound do you note, with your gizmo?



It makes the sound more dynamic and improves the focus as far as I am concerned. It makes the image more stable in a way. Well worth it for the price.


----------



## Hooster

miketlse said:


> Dealers were charging $34 for replacing the Hugo battery, so I would expect similar or less for Mojo. http://www.head-fi.org/t/702787/chord-hugo/13995#post_12965364



^^^^
$250 is insane


----------



## musickid

optical out of imac straight has won hands down. pheww


----------



## flargosa (Sep 11, 2017)

Hooster said:


> ^^^^
> $250 is insane


 
Yap, I was shock when I got the cost to replace batteries.  Maybe they are the only guys who have mojo batteries so they can charge whatever they feel is fair price.

I'll try contacting chord support again. Hopefully they are willing to sell only the battery and at a reasonable price, less than $75.


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> optical out of imac straight has won hands down. pheww



Won against what?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Sorry for the question. I have never bothered with optical or Coax connections before as I have never needed to. I don't need to now, but I do want to try sending digital out from my iFi iOne to my Mojo. I understand that the iOne sends digital out only via Coax. I do have a 3.5 - 3.5 cable, but it doesn't work and only has single pole at both ends so that I suspect may be the issue. Does anybody have a cable suggestion/link that will work to get digital from the iOne to the Mojo? Thanks in advance.


----------



## musickid

against usb macbook air battery powered and usb imac. against ipad mini 2 retina with cck3 cable. optical out of imac to mojo was wow last night. very trippy. no need for convertors or fancy optical cables.


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> against usb macbook air battery powered and usb imac. against ipad mini 2 retina with cck3 cable. optical out of imac to mojo was wow last night. very trippy. no need for convertors or fancy optical cables.



You should try adding a Jitterbug to the CCK if you ever decide to use the iPad as a source, make's everything sound better and smoother with less digital noise.

What optical cable are you using btw?


----------



## musickid (Sep 12, 2017)

kabeldirekt optical not costly plays 96khz tidal masters well to mojo. pm1 arriving tomorrow. roon experiment coming on. max can you give me some impressions pm1/mojo. i'm slightly worried when they say any amp drives it easily. optical from imac to mojo makes guitar reverberates and echo. awesome. h2 bad luck turned it around.

is it normal for mojo to switch off by itself after 10 or so minutes with desktop? if connected to a laptop does it stay on?

also when i pick my headphones up mojo sometimes moves too on the table is there a way to attach something which won't be affected by the heat dissipated from mojo. blutak is out.


----------



## maxh22 (Sep 12, 2017)

musickid said:


> kabeldirekt optical not costly plays 96khz tidal masters well to mojo. pm1 arriving tomorrow. roon experiment coming on. max can you give me some impressions pm1/mojo. i'm slightly worried when they say any amp drives it easily. optical from imac to mojo makes guitar reverberates and echo. awesome. h2 bad luck turned it around.
> 
> is it normal for mojo to switch off by itself after 10 or so minutes with desktop? if connected to a laptop does it stay on?



I had the PM-1' s for over a week thanks to the loaner program and really enjoyed them. Great synergy with Mojo;I think I was listening on Red/Orange most of the time and it sounded plenty loud and dynamic.

The only caveat I experienced with the PM1 were that  the earpads would make my ears warm and after an hour I wanted to take them off and let my ears cool down. On the other hand that might be considered a good thing since you don't wanna listen for hours and hours on end since it could cause hearing loss and even some hearing damage over the long term.

To me the sound of the PM1 was really addictive and I'm glad I got to try them out.

Mojo only shuts off if the battery dies or if it gets too hot.


----------



## musickid

also auto shut down on optical after 10 mins but not with usb. i just learnt this applies to new mojo's.

what do you think about my previous question regarding keeping mojo from sliding on table?


----------



## maxh22

You could try electrical tape I suppose.

I used to use the UGREEN Magnetic Mount Desk Cell Phone Holder which looked really cool and kept Mojo above the table.

 You could get a similar solution if you like the look.


----------



## musickid

wouldn't the magnetic force impact on mojo's electrical status?


----------



## Hooster (Sep 12, 2017)

musickid said:


> against usb macbook air battery powered and usb imac. against ipad mini 2 retina with cck3 cable. optical out of imac to mojo was wow last night. very trippy. no need for convertors or fancy optical cables.



Precisely, which corroborates what I said previously, that the Mojo benefits from a USB isolator upstream. The jitterbug is fine, but I don't really see why you should not pay a little extra to get something serious like this:  https://tinyurl.com/ybzqyfbt









It makes the jutterbug look like a joke.


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> also auto shut down on optical after 10 mins but not with usb. i just learnt this applies to new mojo's.
> 
> what do you think about my previous question regarding keeping mojo from sliding on table?



The Mojo sounds great via USB if you have a proper isolator. I think the 10 minute shut down is a iproduct issue and has nothing to do with Mojo, new or old. I use the optical input on Mojo all the time, optical from my TV. The Mojo never ever shuts down. Of course my TV is not an iproduct.


----------



## musickid (Sep 12, 2017)

_Mojo now uses an intelligent standby function in order to preserve battery life when not in use. If playback has been paused for longer than ten minutes Mojo will switch off.- newer mojos
_
what difference between optical from imac to optical from breeze? they're both digital.


----------



## Hooster (Sep 12, 2017)

musickid said:


> _Mojo now uses an intelligent standby function in order to preserve battery life when not in use. If playback has been paused for longer than ten minutes Mojo will switch off.- newer mojos
> _
> *what difference between optical from imac to optical from breeze*? they're both digital.



Probably not much. The point of the Breeze is killing jitter and galvanic isolation, so it should be beneficial as a usb isolator. Optical already guarantees galvanic isolation and jitter may not be a big problem for the Mojo. So, like you have experienced, then optical out of your mac does not need any gadgets in between it and your Mojo. Too bad that that there is an auto shut down after 10 minutes.


----------



## musickid

cheers hooster


----------



## maxh22 (Sep 12, 2017)

musickid said:


> wouldn't the magnetic force impact on mojo's electrical status?



No difference in SQ.





Hooster said:


> Precisely, which corroborates what I said previously, that the Mojo benefits from a USB isolator upstream. The jitterbug is fine, but I don't really see why you should not pay a little extra to get something serious like this:  https://tinyurl.com/ybzqyfbt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a desktop solution your box is probobally better. Is that what you're using at home?

What I like about jitterbug is the ability to take it anywhere do to its size. But pretty soon Poly will make all these solutions redundant, so yeah.....


----------



## musickid

can you elaborate on how poly will improve mojo's sq quality in home set up streaming tidal via wifi? i thought seriously about poly but with imac optical can't see much point now.


----------



## Hooster (Sep 12, 2017)

maxh22 said:


> No difference in SQ.
> For a desktop solution your box is probobally better. Is that what you're using at home?



Yes, and I have zero interest in Poly. This box works very well with Mojo. I use optical from my TV and USB from my computer as signals. The Mojo itself has no way to switch between these. When the box is turned on the Mojo plays the USB signal. If I turn the box off it does not see any USB signal and it plays the optical signal (optical is plugged straight into the Mojo, not going through the box). This way the on off switch on the box doubles as a toggle between sound from my TV and from my computer. Very practical and it does not hurt that it cleans up the USB crud coming out of my PC.


----------



## musickid

i'm about to try a roon trial.  exciting stuff.  so many things to do after bad luck.


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> can you elaborate on how poly will improve mojo's sq quality in home set up streaming tidal via wifi? i thought seriously about poly but with imac optical can't see much point now.



It can do everything the optical out from your iMac will do but you won't be chained to your desk and can listen in your bed, on the couch, outside while taking a walk. There won't be any headaches that occur due to RFI and EMI polluting the source, it will just be Mobile Joy. I also expect the SQ to rival the best sources money could buy and on top of that you won't be limited to one location.


----------



## musickid

i only listen at my desk while surfing. i have little use for mobile audio. SQ rivals best sources......ummmm

im reading your pm1 review. great stuff.


----------



## Jawed

For USB cables, with or without a Jitterbug (I use 2 - one on USB, one just plugged into PC), ferrite clip on cores like these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01E5ALVWQ

put on the USB cable will help to clean up the RF noise that causes problems. Put 4 or more on the USB cable near the Mojo - there's no way to use too many  

Obviously this is for desktop use, prolly a bit awkward when you're on the go.

You should choose cores that are designed to fit tightly on your USB cable. 3mm is a common size for USB cables, but find out the size of your own cable before choosing. They're so cheap, it's an experiment everyone who uses USB should try.

Now playing: Radiohead - National Anthem


----------



## musickid

Roon kicks ass


----------



## Arpiben (Sep 13, 2017)

maxh22 said:


> There won't be any headaches that occur due to RFI and EMI polluting the source,



Rather than any, I prefer to say in principle less headaches since RFI/EMI can also enter Mojo/Poly through other used or unused Ins & Outs (except optical).
It will mainly depends on Poly's efficiency to deal with AC and internal EMI issues.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Do people really think we can hear tiny, measureable levels of RFI/EMI over top of music? Have to be pretty poorly done designs to leave audible levels of either I would suggest.


----------



## miketlse

Sonic Defender said:


> Do people really think we can hear tiny, measureable levels of RFI/EMI over top of music? Have to be pretty poorly done designs to leave audible levels of either I would suggest.


Your suggestion is wrong.
@Rob Watts has posted many times on the impact that even very low levels of electrical noise has on small signals, resulting in diminished ability to distinguish the start and end of notes. Search the chord threads, or the @Watts On thread to learn more.


----------



## Sonic Defender

miketlse said:


> Your suggestion is wrong.
> @Rob Watts has posted many times on the impact that even very low levels of electrical noise has on small signals, resulting in diminished ability to distinguish the start and end of notes. Search the chord threads, or the @Watts On thread to learn more.


People have demonstrated they can hear this reliably? Not to get all sound science forum here, but may I ask if you can hear this noise over top of music, and if so how have you been able to test that out? There is a difference between measureable/theoretical and audible. I conducted a 7 subject, multiple trial per subject, very well controlled experiment at a head-fi meet a number of years back and not one person could tell the difference between a 320mp3 and the lossless master it was made from. I just find it hard to believe that something as tiny as RFI/EMI are audible to you over top of the music. Anyway, I guess we shouldn't take this further as it will derail the thread which isn't my intention. Cheers and enjoy the music as we always say.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 13, 2017)

Sonic Defender said:


> People have demonstrated they can hear this reliably? Not to get all sound science forum here, but may I ask if you can hear this noise over top of music, and if so how have you been able to test that out? There is a difference between measureable/theoretical and audible. I conducted a 7 subject, multiple trial per subject, very well controlled experiment at a head-fi meet a number of years back and not one person could tell the difference between a 320mp3 and the lossless master it was made from. I just find it hard to believe that something as tiny as RFI/EMI are audible to you over top of the music. Anyway, I guess we shouldn't take this further as it will derail the thread which isn't my intention. Cheers and enjoy the music as we always say.



The basic concept is that it changes the way the music sounds rather than being obvious distortion on top of the music. It's one reason (of many) why countless audiophiles use all sorts of wacky products, including DACs, USB regenerators, network players, dedicated music servers, power supplies and conditioners, and so on. Check out the wealth of experiments on audiobacon.net for examples.

As for demonstrating they can hear it...very few even know how to conduct proper controlled tests, much less have the equipment to do so and document the results, so it's quite a bit to ask of the average person. Someday I would like to do such tests with high-end gear, but it's not a priority for me, as I listen with my ears and my primary goal is achieving higher levels of realism.

On that note, I think, in general, too much emphasis is placed on components aside from the transducers (headphones/speakers) despite the fact that they are the main determiner of the sound of your system. I (temporarily) downgraded from high-end DACs (including the Chord 2Qute) to a $30 DAC, yet am getting far better sound than before since I upgraded my speakers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Music Alchemist said:


> On that note, I think, in general, too much emphasis is placed on components aside from the transducers (headphones/speakers) despite the fact that they are the main determiner of the sound of your system. I (temporarily) downgraded from high-end DACs (including the Chord 2Qute) to a $30 DAC, yet am getting far better sound than before since I upgraded my speakers.


PM me mate and let me know if you really believe that normal levels of RFI/EMI as produced by the Mojo actually results in any possible detectable sound change. We'll do it by PM as the thread will get derailed otherwise.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 13, 2017)

Sonic Defender said:


> PM me mate and let me know if you really believe that normal levels of RFI/EMI as produced by the Mojo actually results in any possible detectable sound change. We'll do it by PM as the thread will get derailed otherwise.



I don't think a PM is necessary if I just share my own limited experience on this subject. When I used optical TOSLINK (which electrically isolates the DAC) rather than USB, the sound of the Mojo improved slightly. (Countless others, including Rob Watts himself, have experienced this.) I also got slight improvements with a Schiit Wyrd USB power isolator, software tweaks like Windows Server and AudiophileOptimizer (which were more obvious with a more resolving DAC), and a Raspberry Pi portable computer. Theory is great, but listening experience is what matters.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Sep 13, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> I don't think a PM is necessary if I just share my own limited experience on this subject. When I used optical TOSLINK (which electrically isolates the DAC) rather than USB, the sound of the Mojo improved slightly. (Countless others, including Rob Watts himself, have experienced this.) I also got slight improvements with a Schiit Wyrd USB power isolator, software tweaks like Windows Server and AudiophileOptimizer (which were more obvious with a more resolving DAC), and a Raspberry Pi portable computer. Theory is great, but listening experience is what matters.


Last post as this really will get OT quickly. If the changes are slight how can you be sure you aren't imaging them? PM me so we don't pollute the thread. And actually conducting a well controlled listening experiment is easy, my 12 year old daughter could do it so actual testing is pretty darn possible.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 13, 2017)

Sonic Defender said:


> Last post as this really will get OT quickly. If the changes are slight how can you be sure you aren't imaging them? PM me so we don't pollute the thread.



Again, I'm not going to PM you, as this is entirely relevant. DACs only make a slight improvement too, relatively speaking. These are relative differences I'm talking about. When I say slight, I mean compared to the huge differences that headphones and speakers can make, but they were still obvious when I spent time comparing carefully. I could just as well call it a night and day difference (like with the software tweaks) and be referring to the same thing, but in a different context.


----------



## Luke- (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi,
So After reading this massive thread I purchased a Mojo recived it yesterday to pair with my Pioneer XDP 100r,the sound is no doubt better but after about 5 tracks my pioneer crashes and I have to do a complete start up never happend before the Mojo any ideas ?

just been doing some more listening only happens on shuffle,not playing full album.

Cheers


----------



## UNOE

Have two "mojo" devices showing up on windows 10 after update.  No longer able to get foobar to work.  Tried latest Mojo driver from Chord.  Can not get the second device in the device manger labeled mojo to use any drivers.  What is recommended now after latest windows update?


----------



## Sonic Defender

Music Alchemist said:


> Again, I'm not going to PM you, as this is entirely relevant. DACs only make a slight improvement too, relatively speaking. These are relative differences I'm talking about. When I say slight, I mean compared to the huge differences that headphones and speakers can make, but they were still obvious when I spent time comparing carefully. I could just as well call it a night and day difference (like with the software tweaks) and be referring to the same thing, but in a different context.



No worries, cheers.


----------



## swesko

With all due respect, try to listen to music using a phone with your fav iem and try them with a good dac or on a dap with a good dac. You do hear a difference at least that was my experience using my s7 edge and the oppo ha2


----------



## thefitz

Sonic Defender said:


> No worries, cheers.


USB conversations aren't worth it. The claims will destroy your soul.


----------



## Sonic Defender

swesko said:


> With all due respect, try to listen to music using a phone with your fav iem and try them with a good dac or on a dap with a good dac. You do hear a difference at least that was my experience using my s7 edge and the oppo ha2


Totally agree mate, but that level of technical difference isn't what we were discussing earlier, assuming you were addressing me. If not, my apology. Cheers.


----------



## Hooster

Hi Fi is strange. When we have the components in front of us and switch between them we are easily convinced that component A sounds far better than component B. Things get much more difficult if we are asked to distinguish between product A and product B in a blind test. My point of view is that if I think it sounds better, then that is good enough for me. If someone else thinks there is no difference, then I am fine with that too.


----------



## swesko (Sep 13, 2017)

Hooster said:


> Hi Fi is strange. When we have the components in front of us and switch between them we are easily convinced that component A sounds far better than component B. Things get much more difficult if we are asked to distinguish between product A and product B in a blind test. My point of view is that if I think it sounds better, then that is good enough for me. If someone else thinks there is no difference, then I am fine with that too.


Well obviously noone here knows whats best otherwise we would only have 1 thread with the best iem/headphone/source but to each their own so dont let anyone convince you otherwise. Thhere is however a minimum, if you told me that stock airpods or xiaomi pistons sound very good id say you should get something else. At work, im the audio geek i just spent 3k on audio gear this month (wife doesnt know obviously) and my colleagues keep telling im crazy for buying 1500usd iems but when i tell them to listen to their stock headphone and try my stuff they discover new music, separation, clarity etc then they wanna buy my iems  so theres a strict minimum then from there to each their own preference

Btw when i do a blind test dor different iem and i cant tell the difference i stick with the cheapest of the 2 obviously even if the consensus is for the more expensive.


----------



## musickid

mojo does 600 mw into 32 ohms. oppo pm1 is 32 ohms. pm1 has long term max input power 500mw. pulse max input power 2W. HA1 oppo amp goes to 2000mw and more into 32 ohms. if mojo supplies larger power of 600mw than long term rating power for oppo pm1 of 500mw how is this possible?


----------



## x RELIC x (Sep 13, 2017)

musickid said:


> mojo does 600 mw into 32 ohms. oppo pm1 is 32 ohms. pm1 has long term max input power 500mw. pulse max input power 2W. HA1 oppo amp goes to 2000mw and more into 32 ohms. if mojo supplies larger power of 600mw than long term rating power for oppo pm1 of 500mw how is this possible?



You'll never use all of the max 600mW (full volume) from the Mojo with the PM-1 unless you don't favour your hearing. Likely you'll use in the ballpark of less than 1/4 of that for comfortable listening volumes (or even less). The 500mW spec from Oppo is what is safe for long term use for the headphone before risking damage to the headphone, which will be long after you go deaf. The 2W max for the Oppo is likely for immediate damage threshold to the headphone. Max specs are deceiving in the sense that they really have no bearing on the actual power output from a device at reasonable listening levels.


----------



## musickid

thanks relic another one cleared up. pm 1 arriving tomorrow. my mojo sounds great do you think it can be bettered by oppo ha1 with pm1? i know folk don't like it dac.


----------



## x RELIC x (Sep 13, 2017)

musickid said:


> thanks relic another one cleared up. pm 1 arriving tomorrow. my mojo sounds great do you think it can be bettered by oppo ha1 with pm1? i know folk don't like it dac.



Do I think so? Nope, not technically.

'Better' comes down to 2 things, measurements and preference. Others really like the HA-2 but I haven't heard it and I have zero interest in it.

Edit: Oops, misread your post, I thought you were comparing portable devices. I actually preferred the Mojo to the HA-1 before I sold the HA-1 but I never tried it with the PM-1 either. And yes, the Mojo still measures better than the HA-1.


----------



## jarnopp

UNOE said:


> Have two "mojo" devices showing up on windows 10 after update.  No longer able to get foobar to work.  Tried latest Mojo driver from Chord.  Can not get the second device in the device manger labeled mojo to use any drivers.  What is recommended now after latest windows update?



Mac.


----------



## Sonic Defender

jarnopp said:


> Mac.


A computer is a computer, it is the user that matters not the OS, well, not that much anyway. Mac is just another tool, get the same stuff done in a slightly different way.


----------



## jarnopp

Sonic Defender said:


> A computer is a computer, it is the user that matters not the OS, well, not that much anyway. Mac is just another tool, get the same stuff done in a slightly different way.



I was joking. But, a dedicated streamer wouldn't be bad, either, like the Elac Doscovery or Antipodes.


----------



## Sonic Defender

jarnopp said:


> I was joking. But, a dedicated streamer wouldn't be bad, either, like the Elac Doscovery or Antipodes.


Oops, my bad, sorry mate. I hate to admit it, but I have known way too many Mac snobs who can get a little insufferable and I think read into your comment when I shouldn't have. My apology. Slinks away and wipes the egg from his face.


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> thanks relic another one cleared up. pm 1 arriving tomorrow. my mojo sounds great do you think it can be bettered by oppo ha1 with pm1? i know folk don't like it dac.



I used to have a HA-1 and now I have a Mojo. The HA-1 is extremely well made, designed and great to look at. To my taste it is light years ahead of Chord in terms of form and function. (The Mojo beats it in terms of portability though of course.) However, compared to the Mojo the HA-1 can sound a bit bright, fatiguing and there is a hint of something you could call a digital haze. The Mojo sounds more relaxing and I guess analog. Given that the Mojo costs less than the HA-1 and sounds better I can live with it, at least while I wait for something like the 3qute.

Enjoy your Mojo, it is lovely to listen to 

"if mojo supplies larger power of 600mw than long term rating power for oppo pm1 of 500mw how is this possible?"
The power a device can supply and the long term rated power of a headphone are two very different things. *You will never be listening at anything near those levels anyway.* The PM-1 produces 102 dB in 1 mW. Yes, 1mW for 102dB. You are at a risk of permanently damaging your hearing if you listen for more than 10 minutes at that level.

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/PermissibleExposureTime.htm


----------



## Hooster

jarnopp said:


> Mac.



Disregard. I did not realize you were joking.


----------



## Rob Watts

Sonic Defender said:


> People have demonstrated they can hear this reliably? Not to get all sound science forum here, but may I ask if you can hear this noise over top of music, and if so how have you been able to test that out? There is a difference between measureable/theoretical and audible. I conducted a 7 subject, multiple trial per subject, very well controlled experiment at a head-fi meet a number of years back and not one person could tell the difference between a 320mp3 and the lossless master it was made from. I just find it hard to believe that something as tiny as RFI/EMI are audible to you over top of the music. Anyway, I guess we shouldn't take this further as it will derail the thread which isn't my intention. Cheers and enjoy the music as we always say.



Some years back a client purchased some patented IP from me and I was under contract to design new devices using this technology, and to embed the IP into the company. It was a large semiconductor company, and they had some extremely clever and talented engineers. Unfortunately, when explaining details of the IP, it often came down to very lively discussions as to why it was necessary to have performance levels that were way beyond the ear's threshold of audibility. I on the other hand, have consistently heard errors that are much smaller than the ear's ability to detect from the threshold of audibility POV, and the reason these small errors are audible is down to the brain's processing of the data from the ear, and the threshold of audibility tests do not cover the brain's processing.

Anyway, I was getting fed up with the arguments, as the engineers would not accept that these levels were important. So I set up a single blind listening test with one of their non-audiophile engineers at my home. Basically I was comparing two different noise shapers, that both have acceptable performance from the threshold of audibility POV. The performance is covered in my Hugo technical masterclass slide:




 

What was interesting was the sound quality differences - the bottom noise shaper had better depth and detail resolution, and sounded significantly warmer and smoother. The change in warmth is down to noise floor modulation, as the noise floor at -190 db of the first noise shaper improves to -200 db with no signal present. This level of noise floor modulation would not be measurable on real test equipment, as the analogue noise would swamp the noise shaper noise floor modulation.

After the test, the engineer came up to me and said that what surprised him was not that he could actually hear a difference, but that the difference was so easy to hear - it was a night and day change to him. Anyway, the guy wrote a report to the company, and thereafter I got no arguments about the necessity of doing things to this level of performance.

As to your comments about MP3 - well on my BluDave I can very easily hear the difference from 320k AAC to CD quality - the AAC sounds soft and warm by comparison, and it's very apparent.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Hi Rob, well I'm a huge fan of your designs, but we can still agree to disagree. While I won't say that it is outside of the realm of possibility, if something isn't audible I still struggle to understand how it can shift anything else that is audible enough to become audible? And seeing as how with consumer audio devices we are concerned with hearing acuity such as the average person possesses again, even if this is so, is it meaningful in a practical sense? I guess even you and I shouldn't derail the thread, so I will end with this thought. You are obviously an extremely intelligent and knowledgeable man so I don't presume to lecture you, I'm just making my thoughts known so it doesn't seem that I simply differ for the sake of differing, I try to be thoughtful about doing so.

That doesn't mean that I believe myself to be correct beyond any doubt, I'm not so arrogant as that. Nonetheless, it is common in drug trials, or in trials of psychological therapies that a treatment effect is noted (measureable), nonetheless that effect can be so small as to have no practical significance. Again, I'm not pronouncing that to be the case here; however, I remain skeptical that the average human being has much chance of hearing the levels of RFI/EMI as audible that were being proposed here. Could I be wrong and again have egg on my face, darn straight I could, but I'm not just going to assume something is so. That isn't meant to be obstinate or contrary, just a commitment I make to try and remain consistent in how I approach things. I own the Mojo and loved my time with the Hugo2 during the tour, so again, I say all of these things with the utmost respect for your science and your craft.


----------



## Rob Watts

Sonic Defender said:


> Hi Rob, well I'm a huge fan of your designs, but we can still agree to disagree. While I won't say that it is outside of the realm of possibility, if something isn't audible I still struggle to understand how it can shift anything else that is audible enough to become audible? And seeing as how with consumer audio devices we are concerned with hearing acuity such as the average person possesses again, even if this is so, is it meaningful in a practical sense? I guess even you and I shouldn't derail the thread, so I will end with this thought. You are obviously an extremely intelligent and knowledgeable man so I don't presume to lecture you, I'm just making my thoughts known so it doesn't seem that I simply differ for the sake of differing, I try to be thoughtful about doing so.
> 
> That doesn't mean that I believe myself to be correct beyond any doubt, I'm not so arrogant as that. Nonetheless, it is common in drug trials, or in trials of psychological therapies that a treatment effect is noted (measureable), nonetheless that effect can be so small as to have no practical significance. Again, I'm not pronouncing that to be the case here; however, I remain skeptical that the average human being has much chance of hearing the levels of RFI/EMI as audible that were being proposed here. Could I be wrong and again have egg on my face, darn straight I could, but I'm not just going to assume something is so. That isn't meant to be obstinate or contrary, just a commitment I make to try and remain consistent in how I approach things. I own the Mojo and loved my time with the Hugo2 during the tour, so again, I say all of these things with the utmost respect for your science and your craft.



I will give an analogy; the audibility threshold tests are a bit like 16 bit audio - 96 dB THD and noise, which frankly is good enough from the threshold POV. But feed a 16 bit signal into a FFT, and then one can see signals well below -130 dB. So too with the brain processing - we should not be fixated on the performance of the ears (96dB) but on the performance of the brain in how it process the data - and science is completely ignorant as to how the brain manages to process audio to separate individual sounds out into discrete entities. My view is the errors are not significant from the ears performance, but are significant in that they degrade the processing ability of the brain.

I guess you heard the SQ difference from Mojo to Hugo 2? But the measurable difference is insignificantly small when compared to the threshold of audibility.


----------



## UNOE (Sep 14, 2017)

jarnopp said:


> Mac.


I have Mac at home and Windows at work.

Anyways who else is using build 1703 and has the non USB 2.0 drivers working?


----------



## Hooster

I am sure most of you have some reference track when evaluating equipment. This is mine



I use the CD/FLAC  version as a reference (the one on youtube sounds rough compared to that, dunno if you could measure it but it just does.). It has a lot of natural sounds/instruments that really sort out the average from the really good.


----------



## musickid (Sep 14, 2017)

i'm listening to andrea bocelli's album passione with mojo and it feels warmer and less analytical than hugo 2 but still capable of digging deep to give life and picking fine detail in his voice. all of this on roon of which my trial is in its second day. roon is a complete transformation to my listening experience akin to a disney world of music information for adults coupled with SQ that equals if not beating the native tidal player. lossless tidal flac integrates seamlessly with roon. the whole experience is heavenly. i actually feel more comfortable with mojo's sound just with no apparent reason. my oppo pm1 flagship headphone arriving saturday. violins sound eerily real via roon. i also switched to optical direct from my imac 27 , 512gb ssd to mojo. not only does this enable me to exploit mojo's most recommended input (and i did compare to usb but with guitar strings on optical reverberating so smoothly like i've never heard before) it also allows me to utilise my imac's graphic card to the full when interacting with roon's UI, metadata, album artwork etc.

i considered something like the aries mini or microrendu but these would have to be tablet controlled putting my imac's 2560 by1440 screen to waste. streaming is very useful but for someone who sits at his desk in front of a large screen to listen it has little value for me. my german kabeldirekt optical cable has so far passed up to 96khz with ease and gold connectors are very nice so well made. this is the point i've reached in my dac journey. mojo just wipes the floor. who would have thought a simple set up would satisfy me so much. roon was the trick in the hat here. maybe a nice headphone stand or iem next we shall see. i thought about a tube amp for my beyers but even that may not extract the same quality as mojo. oppo pm1 with mojo is said to be a heavenly match i'll know soon. i hope nothing goes wrong now touchwood. cheers to all mk. it took me a good 5 hours to study and understand roon's full functionality. i also researched my late 2013 imac's dac/headphone amp and these are cirrus based. its spdif transmitter/receiver is built into the cirrus chip and of a much higher quality than i anticipated.


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> i'm listening to andrea bocelli's album passione with mojo and it feels warmer and less analytical than hugo 2 but still capable of digging deep to give life and picking fine detail in his voice. all of this on roon of which my trial is in its second day. roon is a complete transformation to my listening experience akin to a disney world of music information for adults coupled with SQ that equals if not beating the native tidal player. lossless tidal flac integrates seamlessly with roon. the whole experience is heavenly. i actually feel more comfortable with mojo's sound just with no apparent reason. my oppo pm1 flagship headphone arriving saturday. violins sound eerily real via roon. i also switched to optical direct from my imac 27 , 512gb ssd to mojo. not only does this enable me to exploit mojo's most recommended input (and i did compare to usb but with guitar strings on optical reverberating so smoothly like i've never heard before) it also allows me to utilise my imac's graphic card to the full when interacting with roon's UI, metadata, album artwork etc.
> 
> i considered something like the aries mini or microrendu but these would have to be tablet controlled putting my imac's 2560 by1440 screen to waste. streaming is very useful but for someone who sits at his desk in front of a large screen to listen it has little value for me. my german kabeldirekt optical cable has so far passed up to 96khz with ease and gold connectors are very nice so well made. this is the point i've reached in my dac journey. mojo just wipes the floor. who would have thought a simple set up would satisfy me so much. roon was the trick in the hat here. maybe a nice headphone stand or iem next we shall see. i thought about a tube amp for my beyers but even that may not extract the same quality as mojo. oppo pm1 with mojo is said to be a heavenly match i'll know soon. i hope nothing goes wrong now touchwood. cheers to all mk. it took me a good 5 hours to study and understand roon's full functionality. i also researched my late 2013 imac's dac/headphone amp and these are cirrus based. its spdif transmitter/receiver is built into the cirrus chip and of a much higher quality than i anticipated.


Keep the feedback coming.
I use optical exclusively at home, (that is aided by having a ten year old PC motherboard), but it does sound good.
Oppo headphones did have a good reputation with the Mojo, so hopefully you will enjoy them.


----------



## musickid

thanks mike. can you think of any iem's in the £500 range that would truly give me a groundbreaking experience. H2 money still going......lol


----------



## Music Alchemist

Hooster said:


> I am sure most of you have some reference track when evaluating equipment. This is mine
> 
> I use the CD/FLAC  version as a reference (the one on youtube sounds rough compared to that, dunno if you could measure it but it just does.). It has a lot of natural sounds/instruments that really sort out the average from the really good.



Cool, cool. I listen to just about all types of music and couldn't pick a favorite test track. But one of my favorites is actually a poorly-mastered one with aggressive electric guitars and drums, dramatic choir, etc. ("ətˈæk 0N tάɪtn" by Hiroyuki Sawano; first track on the Attack On Titan Original Soundtrack, if you're familiar.) Sometimes it's more useful to hear how better gear makes lesser recordings sound, since the best recordings sound great on even cheap equipment.



musickid said:


> i actually feel more comfortable with mojo's sound just with no apparent reason.



I thought it was interesting when you mentioned that you think the Hugo 2 isn't better than the Mojo in your eyes, but just different. That goes against the general consensus, and I'd like to see more of your impressions there. I thought the 2Qute was considerably better than the Mojo. (And it isn't nearly as technically advanced as the Hugo 2.)


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> thanks mike. can you think of any iem's in the £500 range that would truly give me a groundbreaking experience. H2 money still going......lol


Regarding iems, I use AKT8 ie Mk2, and I believe that any iem that beats them will be very special - but they are outside your price range.
My curiosity has been triggered by the reviews of the www.amazon.co.uk/Audeze-iSINE-Planar-Lightning-Headphone/dp/B01MY96Z8J and http://www.highendheadphones.co.uk/audeze/audeze-lcdi4-in-ear-headphone, but I have never tried them, and their open backed design would not be suitable for use at work in the office. The isine20 is not far outside your price rance, but never having demoed a pair, I cannot give a definitive answer, but I can suggest that you demo a pair if you get a chance.
I am interested in iems for work, that nearly match the AKT8s, but cost a lot less, but such iems are few and far between.


----------



## swesko

I would say try the Westone W60


----------



## musickid (Sep 14, 2017)

hugo 2 is an analytical monster retrieving detail that mojo is not be able to. mojo has 26k taps like hugo 1 and i find its warmer presentation more relaxing and possibly quite therapeutic and stress busting. i have to think more about the music with H2 whereas with mojo i find i can just listen and forget. mojo still surprises me as it seems to emit bursts of micro detail that you think it is not capable of just when you're not expecting it. i also feel far more comfortable with mojo's form factor not so much its smaller size but it just feels solid like a tank and the coloured balls seem very nice to the touch. the 10 minute autoshut off function is good//bad i'm still deciding. overall both H2 and mojo are stunning devices but i honestly don't believe H2 is better than mojo or that mojo is worse than H2 they are just different in their presentation of music and both will appeal to users with different wishes and needs. i'm very happy with mojo//pm1 combo. i can't express feelings that tie in within the general consensus if i don't feel that.


----------



## Music Alchemist

musickid said:


> hugo 2 is an analytical monster retrieving detail that mojo is not be able to. mojo has 26k taps like hugo 1 and i find its warmer presentation more relaxing and possibly quite therapeutic and stress busting. i have to think more about the music with H2 whereas with mojo i find i can just listen and forget. mojo still surprises me as it seems to emit bursts of micro detail that you think it is not capable of just when you're not expecting it. i also feel far more comfortable with mojo's form factor not so much its smaller size but it just feels solid like a tank and the coloured balls seem very nice to the touch. the 10 minute autoshut off function is good//bad i'm still deciding. overall both H2 and mojo are stunning devices but i honestly don't believe H2 is better than mojo or that mojo is worse than H2 they are just different in their presentation of music and both will appeal to users with different wishes and needs. i'm very happy with mojo//pm1 combo. i can't express feelings that tie in within the general consensus if i don't feel that.



I understand what you're saying: that you subjectively prefer the Mojo. And that's fine. But no one can deny that the Hugo 2 _is_ better (ie higher fidelity) in an objective sense, because it's been demonstrated by extensive measurements and technical explanations of the advances in technology. The distinction between subjective and objective is crucial.


----------



## rwelles

I’ve had my Mojo for well over a year, but I’ve only been using it for portable use. The other week, I sent my Gumby in for the latest USB upgrade. Since then I’ve been using the Mojo in my main stereo system. As others have attested, this little box sounds absolutely fabulous over speakers. It really has made me appreciate it even more.

I’m hoping that once the Poly gets shipping, there will be an announcement about an upgrade for the 2Qute based on the Hugo2.

Has anyone heard anything???? (That’s a hint aimed at you, @Mojo ideas !)


----------



## musickid

IE800????


----------



## swesko

radio interference is pretty present on my mojo and samsung s8. I hear some interference especially on 4g but on wifi as well.


----------



## miketlse

swesko said:


> radio interference is pretty present on my mojo and samsung s8. I hear some interference especially on 4g but on wifi as well.


You need to narrow down the root cause as to whether it is RFI, or clicks caused by your music player or phone settings. The solutions are different.


----------



## swesko

miketlse said:


> You need to narrow down the root cause as to whether it is RFI, or clicks caused by your music player or phone settings. The solutions are different.


Well i hear both. Sometimes clicks and other times rfi  im using the uapp with bit perfect enabled and streaming tidal or using own flac library


----------



## Sonic Defender

swesko said:


> radio interference is pretty present on my mojo and samsung s8. I hear some interference especially on 4g but on wifi as well.


When the music is playing or just with no music? I haven't hooked up my phone in a while to the Mojo so maybe I should try and see what I experience.


----------



## Arpiben (Sep 15, 2017)

swesko said:


> Well i hear both. Sometimes clicks and other times rfi  im using the uapp with bit perfect enabled and streaming tidal or using own flac library



1. Clicks/pops:

Increase buffer size at UAPP level,
Reduce phone`s CPU load by deactivating not needed applications.
Basically USB audio data is sent  every 125us (isochronous transfer). DACs operating with asynchronous transfer mode ( Mojo case ) are using their own clock to control their buffer.
If their buffer size is too low or too high they send a request to the DAP for changing the number of bytes sent per packet. There is also a data integrity check at DAC side (CRC).
If CRC detects errors in the packet, there is no time for packet to be resent.
A player (phone/PC/DAP) with CPU overloaded may not send the USB audio packets regularly or change the packet size as requested by DAC or other applications.
An empty or full buffer generates cliks and pops.

2. RFI/EMI:

use a longer USB cable for adding distance between your phone and DAC
if phone and DAC are stack together you may try some metallic plate in between them in order to reduce phone interferences
I am often using UAPP/Mojo with an old smartphone acting exclusively as digital player only ( no phone / no wifi = flight mode + limited applications) and the only issues I may encounter are dealing with the USB cables connectors susceptibility to movements.

Edited:quote mistake corrected


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

Hooster said:


> Probably not much. The point of the Breeze is killing jitter and galvanic isolation, so it should be beneficial as a usb isolator. Optical already guarantees galvanic isolation and jitter may not be a big problem for the Mojo. So, like you have experienced, then optical out of your mac does not need any gadgets in between it and your Mojo. Too bad that that there is an auto shut down after 10 minutes.



I'm using an older Macbook that only goes to to 96khz over optical (and won't do 88khz either) so to get around this I bought a SMSL X-USB to convert USB to optical. Sound is great and interestingly Mojo no longer auto shuts off, so obviously the auto shut off thing is specific to certain sources. Anyway if you're after a cheap (I paid less than £45 via Amazon) way to isolate Mojo then this thing works well all the way up to 24/192.


----------



## tomwoo

Bulbsofpassion said:


> I'm using an older Macbook that only goes to to 96khz over optical (and won't do 88khz either) so to get around this I bought a SMSL X-USB to convert USB to optical. Sound is great and interestingly Mojo no longer auto shuts off, so obviously the auto shut off thing is specific to certain sources. Anyway if you're after a cheap (I paid less than £45 via Amazon) way to isolate Mojo then this thing works well all the way up to 24/192.


Maybe it's not your Macbook but your optical cable, cheap optical cables, like the one I got from Amazon, can't handle files over 96khz.


----------



## Bulbsofpassion

tomwoo said:


> Maybe it's not your Macbook but your optical cable, cheap optical cables, like the one I got from Amazon, can't handle files over 96khz.


 
Even though I use cheapo Fisual cables (about £5 each) they work fine at 192khz (never had a single dropout/issue) with my newer Macbook Pro, and also the X-USB. 
The problem is that Apple didn't support these rates until after 2013: https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT202730


----------



## tomwoo

Bulbsofpassion said:


> Even though I use cheapo Fisual cables (about £5 each) they work fine at 192khz (never had a single dropout/issue) with my newer Macbook Pro, and also the X-USB.
> The problem is that Apple didn't support these rates until after 2013: https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT202730


Thanks for the info, the Fospower cable I got only handles 96khz and below. I will definitely check out Fisual cables.


----------



## Nirvana1000 (Sep 16, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> I understand what you're saying: that you subjectively prefer the Mojo. And that's fine. But no one can deny that the Hugo 2 _is_ better (ie higher fidelity) in an objective sense, because it's been demonstrated by extensive measurements and technical explanations of the advances in technology. The distinction between subjective and objective is crucial.


It should be better considering the Hugo 2 costs $2300 more than the Mojo here in Canada.


----------



## UNOE

Chord support today emailed me to say the "Creators" driver is not signed with newest version of windows and is not working at the moment.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 16, 2017)

Nirvana1000 said:


> It should be better considering the Hugo 2 costs $2300 more than the Mojo.



Not sure where you're getting that number from. The current US retail price of the Hugo 2 is $2,379 while the Mojo is $529, so the difference is $1,850. In the UK, the prices are a bit lower for at least one shop that is still selling with a VAT-excluded option, so it would appear that they either ship to the US or let US customers buy online and then pick it up. Their prices for that are £1,499 (~$2,036) and £332 (~$450), making the difference ~$1,586.


----------



## Nirvana1000 (Sep 16, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> Not sure where you're getting that number from. The current US retail price of the Hugo 2 is $2,379 while the Mojo is $529, so the difference is $1,850. In the UK, the prices are a bit lower for at least one shop that is still selling with a VAT-excluded option, so it would appear that they either ship to the US or let US customers buy online and then pick it up. Their prices for that are £1,499 (~$2,036) and £332 (~$450), making the difference ~$1,586.


That's Canadian.Sorry, I forgot to put CAD.
We always pay more for everything here.


----------



## CasperBxl (Sep 16, 2017)

*iPhone + Mojo, Sept-2017 New stack build with custom cable and custom cases*
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ip...uild-with-custom-cable-and-custom-case.22654/

Teaser:


----------



## musickid

PM1 headphone 3.5mm jack did not fit mojo at all. luckily my dealer recommended a grado 6.4mm to 3.5mm headphone adaptor with the short 15cm cable. works brilliantly. i was wondering how other pm1/mojo owners solved this issue as its never mentioned.


----------



## pete321

Going to buy a Schiit Valhalla 2 amp, using my mojo as dac into that would be double amping right?

Would using a modi 2 dac to valhalla 2 sound better than using the mojo setup for hd650? Can't afford anything else than that for a dac at the moment.


----------



## Mython (Sep 17, 2017)

pete321 said:


> Going to buy a Schiit Valhalla 2 amp, using my mojo as dac into that would be double amping right?



No, that would not be 'double-amping', as such.

Because Rob's DAC topology is unique, Mojo does not incorporate an 'amp stage', in the conventional sense.

I've extensively quoted Rob's discussion on this topic ('about Mojos output stage'), in post #3 of this thread, so I urge you to read this - it's very informative.

Post #3 also contains the following useful section:

*Spoiler: Detailed & in-depth Information on Mojo, by Rob Watts (Mojos designer) > Spoiler: Informative posts by Rob Watts

*
Unfortunately, when the forum software was changed, a few months ago, the new software utterly butchered the formatting of post #3, detrimentally affecting not just the clarity of the layout and navigation but also stupidly truncating nested quotes to the point where they are almost unreadable. Just know that if you encounter a nested quote that includes Rob, then it has been included for good reason, even if the text has been severely truncated, in which instances, you can click on the tiny arrow next to the commentator's name, which will take you to their original full post within the thread.


----------



## pete321 (Sep 17, 2017)

thanks, I will check it out, i read a post online after I posted about someone with my same setup I had in mind and he was happy, and how it's not double amping, good to know.


----------



## Leo-

Looking for a small and (preferably) cheap transport for the Mojo for DSD. I would like to confirm if the Cayin N3, Shanling M2S and Hizs AP60 are all capable of bit perfect DSD. 

N3 does DXD but is a bit less stackable, M2S does DSD256 and AP60 is the cheapest. Any other recommendations?

I didn't succeed in outputing DSD from my Android phone (always show purple not white). Works fine from my other sources though.


----------



## Hooster

pete321 said:


> thanks, I will check it out, i read online after I posted about a person with my same setup I had in mind and he was happy, and how it's not double amping, good to know.



It is in fact double amping, since the Mojo does in practice work as a headphone amplifier. Further amping is not needed. The only reason to amp a mojo is to introduce a distortion/flavour that pleases you. If you are sure you really want the flavour that the extra amp introduces it might be worth buying. If not, save your money or spend it on something that actually does something useful.


----------



## Mython (Sep 17, 2017)

Hooster said:


> It is in fact double amping, since the Mojo does in practice work as a headphone amplifier. Further amping is not needed. The only reason to amp a mojo is to introduce a distortion/flavour that pleases you. If you are sure you really want the flavour that the extra amp introduces it might be worth buying. If not, save your money or spend it on something that actually does something useful.



You're not new around here, so I'm sure you know that it's a tricky question and one that has been discussed endlessly in this thread, over the past couple of years.

I'm not saying you are 'wrong', and I actually agree that adding an amp will introduce a certain "distortion/flavour" to the sound, which isn't strictly necessary.

My intention was simply to draw attention to the fact that Mojo does not have a complex discrete amplifier circuit in the conventional sense, and that Mojos output transistors can be set to a line-level where they can satisfactorily feed a seperate amplifier. I gave a brief answer and perhaps I should have elaborated, but that was why I pointed to existing discussion on the matter.

It might be inconvenient to some who prefer to think in entirely conventional terms, but it's an important distinction.

Cheers.


----------



## Leo-

Well said Mython. In my experience with the iMod (which also doesn't have an amp in the output circuit), the line out is quite edgy and it is hugely beneficial to add an amp at the output. The output of the Mojo is smoother, therefore an amp is not really needed. The main reason for doing this would be if an analog volume control would work better than the digital control in the Mojo. I haven't tried yet myself.


----------



## jdpark

I use the line out of the Mojo a lot, into two different amps (in two offices) and to my main system. Actually, I use the line out function more often than the regular headphone jack. 

One thing I've found which is quite strange is that when I'm listening to 44.1/16 (i.e. Redbook) wav/flac/alac files I hear an improvement in quality of the tone and timbres of instruments over my HRT HD, which came out several years ago. However, in every 24-bit setting (88/96/176/192Hz), the HRT HD really kills the Mojo. It is more dynamic, punchy, and the soundstage is better. Also, I've been experimenting with DSD and I can't tell that the Mojo makes DSD (64/128/256) sound much better than 44.1/16 (maybe a bit, but not night and day). In fact, the DSD performance was so poor, I downloaded Jriver to convert to PCM on the fly and noticed that the HRT HD sounded better in 176/24 than the native DSD does on the Mojo. I also get annoying digital pops when I play 256DSD from my computer.

Is it possible that the Mojo wasn't meant to be used with a computer, or alternatively that it wasn't meant to be used with an amp at all?  

In my view the Mojo isn't a real hi-rez dac. Just because it can technically decode the stuff, doesn't mean it does it well at all, or that you will actually hear an improvement. But on the upside, it's a fantastic Redbook machine, especially if you like mid-centered music rolled off highs.


----------



## SilverEars

I'm feeding it to my JBL 305 powered monitors.  It's a clean source.


----------



## musickid

mojo has a beast of an amp. save your money for high end headphones. that will give you a 'new' sound imho.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 17, 2017)

pete321 said:


> Going to buy a Schiit Valhalla 2 amp, using my mojo as dac into that would be double amping right?
> 
> Would using a modi 2 dac to valhalla 2 sound better than using the mojo setup for hd650? Can't afford anything else than that for a dac at the moment.





Hooster said:


> It is in fact double amping, since the Mojo does in practice work as a headphone amplifier. Further amping is not needed. The only reason to amp a mojo is to introduce a distortion/flavour that pleases you. If you are sure you really want the flavour that the extra amp introduces it might be worth buying. If not, save your money or spend it on something that actually does something useful.



All DACs have amplification of some sort; Chord adapted their DAC/amps to be able to drive headphones directly from the analog output. (There are six parallel transistors there in the Mojo's case.) Many sources indicate that it's actually cleaner than the line outs of most DACs. My perspective is that if you want to call it double amping, you might as well say connecting any DAC to any amp is double amping. It's not double amping in the conventional sense that involves a reduction in sound quality caused by the first amp. You also have full flexibility in terms of adjusting the output voltage via the digital volume control.

In my experience, the Mojo sounds far better than the Modi 2.

There are a few low sensitivity and/or high impedance headphones that can't be driven from the Mojo. (And electrostats should go without saying.) For example, I had a vintage piezoelectric (one of the rarest headphones in the world) that barely got loud enough from a Magni 2 Uber at max volume! But it's fine for most headphones.



SilverEars said:


> I'm feeding it to my JBL 305 powered monitors.  It's a clean source.



I did the same. I also used it as a preamp for a Behringer KM750 power amp and Klipsch RP-250F speakers.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 17, 2017)

Mojo LO mode is just line level voltage output(or volume level that matches the line level voltage, which was the same for the Hugo).  The difference from a dedicated DAC compared to pre-amp is, with a pre-amp you are making adjustment to the output voltage that the receiving amp takes in to drive whatever is being driven.  Output impedance of dedicated amp is higher than something like a mojo.  Ideally, you want want an amp at the driving side to lower the output impedance which the dedicated amp is too high, and therefore you send the DAC's signal to the amp that lowers the output impedance.

Line-level output of a dedicated DAC is amp'd. With a dedicated DAC, although you can adjust the volume digitally by software, the output impedance is the issue which is reduced with an amp.

What I'm most concerned about is the noise I'm hearing with a dirty usb connection out of my desktop.  With the Mojo, I feed in optical which isolates from such noise.  Behringer UCA202 seems to be low cost option to isolate usb noise if you don't have an optical out on your computer.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 17, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> I did the same. I also used it as a preamp for a Behringer KM750 power amp and Klipsch RP-250F speakers.


I had a set of passive loudspeakers in the past that I no longer own, and looking into getting a new pair(which performs very well from what I recall, and there is a difference from monitor(like JBL 305) output to what a loudspeaker can do).  And the Behringer KM750 sounds like a very reasonably priced option to get ample power fed to them.

I had these, and these(mine were EMP tek, but same thing) were impressive for the price.  https://rbhsound.com/towers_imp.php

JBL 305 can output clean sound, but it's not only about loudness per sizing of space that people generally point out.   If you compare loudspeakers to these monitors, you will notice the differences.  It's not really about speaker size fitting for room sizes, there is more to it than that.  These monitor like speakers are limited in how the sound it output, it just sounds like miniature speakers although the tweeters sound clean in the case of JBL, you don't get as much of a weighty sound as you get from loudspeakers. You can hear the limitation with these small speakers with tweeter emphasis.  Due to this, it lacks realism.

How did you run into the Behringer KM750?


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 17, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> Mojo LO mode is just line level voltage output(or volume level that matches the line level voltage, which was the same for the Hugo). The difference from a dedicated DAC compared to pre-amp is, with a pre-amp you are making adjustment to the output voltage that the receiving amp takes in to drive whatever is being driven. Output impedance of dedicated amp is higher than something like a mojo. Ideally, you want want an amp at the driving side to lower the output impedance which the dedicated amp is too high, and therefore you send the DAC's signal to the amp that lowers the output impedance.
> 
> Line-level output of a dedicated DAC is amp'd. With a dedicated DAC, although you can adjust the volume digitally by software, the output impedance is the issue which is reduced with an amp.



Chord DAC/amps are also digital preamps. The output voltage is adjusted by the digital volume control whether you are driving headphones or connecting to a speaker system.

(Just wanted to clarify, since your statements could be interpreted as saying otherwise. Oh, and I didn't mean they're preamps when you're driving transducers directly.)



SilverEars said:


> What I'm most concerned about is the noise I'm hearing with a dirty usb connection out of my desktop. With the Mojo, I feed in optical which isolates from such noise. Behringer UCA202 seems to be low cost option to isolate usb noise if you don't have an optical out on your computer.



Yep, I was happy with using the UCA202 that way (the Mojo is the only DAC I tried optical with), and at the moment it's my temporary DAC as well.



SilverEars said:


> I had a set of passive loudspeakers in the past that I no longer own, and looking into getting a new pair(which performs very well from what I recall, and there is a difference from monitor(like JBL 305) output to what a loudspeaker can do). And the Behringer KM750 sounds like a very reasonably priced option to get ample power fed to them.
> 
> I had these, and these(mine were EMP tek, but same thing) were impressive for the price. https://rbhsound.com/towers_imp.php



I think I'll focus on Tekton speakers from now on. The designer claims they're the most accurate speakers in the world despite the (relatively) affordable prices. I don't know how true that is, but the reviewers (and owners) are going crazy over them. The description of the technology is very interesting: http://www.tektondesign.com/about.html



SilverEars said:


> JBL 305 can output clean sound, but it's not only about loudness in a space that loudspeakers do better compared to a monitor. If you compare loudspeakers to these monitors, you will notice the differences. It's not really about speaker size fitting for room sizes, there is more to it than that.



Studio monitors are loudspeakers too. Technically, all sorts of speakers (active, passive, small, large, etc.) can be studio monitors; it's just that many of them tend to be powered and compact. In some cases, the exact same floorstanding speaker with a different paint job / finish has been marketed as either a studio monitor or audiophile speaker.

And yeah, my towers sound way more realistic than the small monitors, but they're both great.



SilverEars said:


> How did you run into the Behringer KM750?



I just researched affordable power amps.

The main downside (aside from its size and weight) is the loud fan system. It stays cool, but is not quiet at all.

I plan on sticking with it until I can get a digital power amp from Chord when it's released. (People are saying it will be like the speaker version of basically being able to drive headphones directly from the DAC, with the highest transparency/accuracy.) On that note, I'm still curious how well Chord DAC/amps can drive various passive speakers directly, since you can do that with the right cables. They're just limited in output power, so the speakers have to be fairly sensitive.


----------



## Hooster

Music Alchemist said:


> My perspective is that if you want to call it double amping, you might as well say connecting any DAC to any amp is double amping. It's not double amping in the conventional sense that involves a reduction in sound quality caused by the first amp.




"Any DAC" is not able to function as a headphone amplifier as well as the Mojo does. The Mojo is a headphone amplifier, advertised, sold and used as such. Any dac is not. It is surprising to see how much confusion there still seems to be about this.

An amplifier downstream will always affect the sound quality and it will unavoidably be different from the sound without it. Sorry for being captain obvious here, but there would be zero point if there was no difference. The thousand $ question is, do you like the difference and is it worth the extra clutter and expense?


----------



## Music Alchemist

Hooster said:


> "Any DAC" is not able to function as a headphone amplifier as well as the Mojo does. The Mojo is a headphone amplifier, advertised, sold and used as such. Any dac is not. It is surprising to see how much confusion there still seems to be about this.



Well yeah, any Chord enthusiast knows that. What I'm saying is that the amplification in Chord DAC/amps is not going to compromise the sound quality when connected to another amp, so although it's technically double amping, it's not "conventional" double amping. This is a crucial distinction, because many amps do color the sound when used as preamps.


----------



## jdpark

Music Alchemist said:


> Well yeah, any Chord enthusiast knows that. What I'm saying is that the amplification in Chord DAC/amps is not going to compromise the sound quality when connected to another amp, so although it's technically double amping, it's not "conventional" double amping. This is a crucial distinction, because many amps do color the sound when used as preamps.



I don't understand why people keep going over these points. The Mojo has a headphone amplifier setting, and a line out setting. You should not use headphones with the line out mode, and you should not send the analogue signal to an external amp in the headphone amplifier mode. This is very clear in the manual. No one who uses the line out would be considered "double amping". 

Obviously, being the experimenter that I am, I've tried using the headphone amp mode for powering an external amp, such as the Schiit Magni. It gets distorted and doesn't sound good. Yet, when using the line out mode, it sounds great. But by all means, this is a thread where everything worth saying, is worth saying at least 50 times.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Delete.


----------



## Hooster (Sep 18, 2017)

jdpark said:


> I don't understand why people keep going over these points. The Mojo has a headphone amplifier setting, and a line out setting. You should not use headphones with the line out mode, and you should not send the analogue signal to an external amp in the headphone amplifier mode. This is very clear in the manual. No one who uses the line out would be considered "double amping".
> 
> Obviously, being the experimenter that I am, I've tried using the headphone amp mode for powering an external amp, such as the Schiit Magni. It gets distorted and doesn't sound good. Yet, when using the line out mode, it sounds great. But by all means, this is a thread where everything worth saying, is worth saying at least 50 times.


 
I do not think you understand. This so called line out mode is just a volume setting that works for line out. You could set the volume differently and still use the Mojo line out.There is no inherent difference between the level that Chord has chosen when you select line out.

If you overload the device downstream of mojo it will of course sound bad. The answer is simply to turn the volume of the Mojo down. If you insist on calling discrete volume settings modes, fine. I just call them volume settings.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

CasperBxl said:


> *iPhone + Mojo, Sept-2017 New stack build with custom cable and custom cases*
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ip...uild-with-custom-cable-and-custom-case.22654/
> 
> Teaser:



Great review! I've been using a similar setup since 2016! Going rubberbandless is a beautiful thing!

Apple - iPod Touch (128GB)
Forza AudioWorks - FAW Copper Series/Pyre Lightning LOD
SwitchEasy - Nude
Chord Electronics - Mojo
Chord Electronics - Leather Case
Audeze - Sine
Orbit Concepts - Deloop Headphone Bag
Compact Discs Imported To Waveform Audio File Format


----------



## jdpark

Hooster said:


> I do not think you understand. This so called line out mode is just a volume setting that works for line out. You could set the volume differently and still use the Mojo line out.There is no inherent difference between the level that Chord ha chosen when you select line out.
> 
> If you overload the device downstream of mojo it will of course sound bad. The answer is simply to turn the volume of the Mojo down. If you insist on calling discrete volume settings modes, fine. I just call them volume settings.



What don't you understand about the line out mode? Chord has said very clearly, it sends out 3v signal in line out mode, and 2v signal in the headphone volume mode. These are two distinct modes with different voltages. How is that not clear to you? The headphone amp is not meant to be sent to an amp/preamp and the line out is not meant to be sent to headphones. The line out mode is not a volume setting. It is not the same signal voltage as the regular headphone out. Perhaps you never learned how to use the Mojo with an amp? 

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/support/dacs/engage-line-level-mode/line-level-mode-mojo/


----------



## x RELIC x (Sep 18, 2017)

jdpark said:


> I don't understand why people keep going over these points.



Because it's continually misunderstood how the implementation is done. Chord and Rob have confirmed many times that the line out mode is simply a digital volume preset, nothing is bypassed. Rob has also confirmed that the 'amp' is basically just the analogue stage of the DAC, you can't seperate the sound from the DAC from the analogue stage in the Mojo. There is no traditional seperate 'amp' section and that's how Rob designs all his current DACs.

Regarding the differences you heard, if you used a higher volume than the line-out volume preset then the distortion was likely from clipping the amp's input. If you used a lower volume then you may have been reacting to the fact that we humans perceive as little as 0.5dB as more dynamic, it's just the way we perceive louder volumes, so likely the 3Vrms preset sounded more dynamic and cleaner to you simply because it was louder.



jdpark said:


> What don't you understand about the line out mode? Chord has said very clearly, it sends out 3v signal in line out mode, and 2v signal in the headphone volume mode. These are two distinct modes with different voltages. How is that not clear to you? The headphone amp is not meant to be sent to an amp/preamp and the line out is not meant to be sent to headphones. The line out mode is not a volume setting. It is not the same signal voltage as the regular headphone out. Perhaps you never learned how to use the Mojo with an amp?
> 
> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/support/dacs/engage-line-level-mode/line-level-mode-mojo/



Sorry, Chord says nothing about a seperate amp in that link. They just say the setting is not remembered in line-level mode. I would recommend reading the information from Rob in the third post of this thread for confirmation. Also, they never said headphone output is 2V, the output will be entirely dependant on what volume the Mojo is set to. Just trying to keep the information straight here.

Edit: This is one of many posts regarding the output stage and how Mojo's is different:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-384#post-12102313

This is confirmation about the line-out mode:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-627#post-12259792


----------



## Hooster (Sep 18, 2017)

"Sorry, *Chord says nothing about a seperate amp* in that link. They just say the setting is not remembered in line-level mode. I would recommend reading the information from Rob in the third post of this thread for confirmation. Also, *they never said headphone output is 2V, the output will be entirely dependant on what volume the Mojo is set to.* Just trying to keep the information straight here."

Many thanks, Relic. I try not to educate others unless I know what I am talking about. I hope this has cleared things up.


----------



## jdpark

Okay guys/gals, it seems I was partially incorrect. (Not the first time.) While we do not have the problem of *double amping* when hooking up the Mojo to an external amp, it seems that the Chord site's usage of the term "*line out mode*" was inherently a bit confusing. It means, if I understand now, that IF you want exactly 3V Rms to go to your amp/preamp THEN you can use the preset *volume function* to send out 3Vrms. It is generally a useful function, because most amplifiers are very happy to have 3VRms and actually the industry standard seems to be more like 2.4V, and I think some headphone amps can take considerably lower than that. However, if I understood correctly from other posts, the 3V double purple volume setting (aka line out mode) is not the highest volume available, though for many IEMs it is much higher volume than one would normally use with sensitive phones. There is probably a reason why Chord set this volume to send to an amp/preamp, as higher than that may overload some amplifiers, though one could send out less, as long as you don't go so low as to approach the amp's own noise floor or force the amp to clip. Suffice it to say, I learned that you can use the double purple volume function, or adjust down a bit, and safely send analogue signal to an external amp. That's good, because 3v is actually louder than most of my amps need.


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes it should be thought of as a preset level, rather than line out mode - even if you are indeed actually doing it for a line out function. All that happens is the volume is set to give 3V RMS at 0dBFS (or 3v RMS maximum possible).


----------



## Music Alchemist

Thanks to everyone for going to the trouble of explaining things so I didn't have to. hehe



DJtheAudiophile said:


> Audeze - Sine



I had the SINE recently! One of the best closed-backs I've heard. (Though it can't compete with the better open-backs.)



jdpark said:


> However, if I understood correctly from other posts, the 3V double purple volume setting (aka line out mode) is not the highest volume available, though for many IEMs it is much higher volume than one would normally use with sensitive phones.



Yep, it can go much louder than that...which would only apply to low sensitivity and/or higher impedance headphones. (Or passive speakers driven directly from the Mojo.)


----------



## hjribeiro

Hi Guys

I have been looking everywhere and i am bit confused.

I have bought a mojo to amp my Sennheiser HD650 from my laptop. Also us it on the office to make my IEM sound nicer.

I also have an Xbox One and was wondering if I could plug my mojo there on the optical output? Has anyone tried that? What cable do I need?

Thanks

HJR


----------



## IQBALSH

Since I purchased my mojo a few weeks ago, I have tried a number of different cables to connect with my iPhone/MacBook Pro.

1. An audioquest carbon iPhone lightening to USB cable plus the audioquest dragon tail.  Both cables Connected together.  Sadly this config didn't work, the supplier said that yhe dragon tail doesn't have an apple certified certificate,

2. An Actung Cable from eBay, they are based in Manchester, UK.

3. Curious cable for the mojo, This was shipped from Queensland in Australia.

Configuration 1 was useless for me, the quality of the cable looked good, but sadly no sound.

Configuration 2, nice quality cable, the micro USB side looked ok, but not to the same standard as the USB-A side.  I personally didn't really notice a significant SQ difference compared to the short cable supplied by chord.  I had concluded that I was going to be on the a USB cable only transfers a digital signal and isn't going to make a difference.

Configuration 3, I connected my iPhone and Headphones, played the 1st track, my jaw dropped, I'm no audiophile and probably didn't notice the differences with configuration 2, however with the Curious Cable I was surprised how lively the sound was, seperation and clarity.  I'm really pleased with the cable, it is double the price of the actung cable and the sound quality reflects that, the actung cable was ok I guess for the price, but the curious cable has left me speechless, my Grado SR325i have never sounded so good.


----------



## musickid

if i have my oppo pm1 headphone plugged into mojo is it possible to feed a line out from mojo to a tube amp without having to disconnect the headphone each time? i would worry about wearing out the ports doing that constantly. i have some beyers dt880 600 ohm in need of a good otl tube amp. it would be great if i could leave the headphone and line out plugged in continuously. all this talk made me curious even though earlier i was against a third party amp.


----------



## 435279

hjribeiro said:


> I also have an Xbox One and was wondering if I could plug my mojo there on the optical output? Has anyone tried that? What cable do I need?



Yes it will work, set the XBOX to output stereo PCM and *not* Dolby.

For a cable something like this, would be OK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasi...qid=1505804105&sr=1-4&keywords=optical+cables


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 19, 2017)

musickid said:


> if i have my oppo pm1 headphone plugged into mojo is it possible to feed a line out from mojo to a tube amp without having to disconnect the headphone each time? i would worry about wearing out the ports doing that constantly. i have some beyers dt880 600 ohm in need of a good otl tube amp. it would be great if i could leave the headphone and line out plugged in continuously. all this talk made me curious even though earlier i was against a third party amp.



Yeah, you can do that, as long as you don't mind sound coming from the headphones. You'd need to make sure the line level volume isn't potentially dangerous to your headphones, as they are quite sensitive, after all. And you'd need to make sure you're at a low enough volume before putting them on your head.


----------



## musickid

is it possible to reduce the line level to 2v which most amps are designed for?

would 3v out be too much for the oppo pm1 headphone? thanks mk.


----------



## Hooster

I have an extension cable permanently plugged into mojo and plug in and unplug headphones from that with no wear to the Mojo port. The other port is permanently plugged into a power amplifier. I just unplug the headphone when using the power amplifier and turn the power amplifier off when using headphones. Works great.


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> is it possible to reduce the line level to 2v which most amps are designed for?
> 
> would 3v out be too much for the oppo pm1 headphone? thanks mk.



Click down 4 times from 3Vrms to get 1.9Vrms. There will be no loss of sound quality. BE CAUTIOUS as this volume setting will now be remembered when you power cycle the Mojo.

Yes, 3Vrms would destroy your hearing with the PM-1.


----------



## musickid

could i safely leave the oppo's plugged in at 1.9v?

also when headphone listening can i leave line out cable plugged in with the amp off?

i'm double checking if i can have the line out/headphone cables permanently left in mojo as has already been confirmed.


----------



## hjribeiro

SteveOliver said:


> Yes it will work, set the XBOX to output stereo PCM and *not* Dolby.
> 
> For a cable something like this, would be OK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasi...qid=1505804105&sr=1-4&keywords=optical+cables




Thanks! Cable is on its way!


----------



## x RELIC x

musickid said:


> could i safely leave the oppo's plugged in at 1.9v?



I wouldn't, but that's me. I don't think it will wreck the headphone, but I just wouldn't. As suggested earlier I would recommend getting an extender and plug the headphones in and out of that if you are worried about wearing out the Mojo socket.



musickid said:


> also when headphone listening can i leave line out cable plugged in with the amp off?



I don't see why not.


----------



## musickid

thanks maybe a nice tube amp for beyers come xmas. pm1 top class with mojo.

listening to goat hill junket anthony wilson


----------



## Hooster (Sep 19, 2017)

musickid said:


> could i safely leave the oppo's plugged in at 1.9v?
> 
> also when headphone listening can i leave line out cable plugged in with the amp off?
> 
> i'm double checking if i can have the line out/headphone cables permanently left in mojo as has already been confirmed.



Leave amp plugged in, even when not turned on. 

Always unplug the headphones when not in use. It is a good habit that will prevent problems/damage.


----------



## Light - Man (Sep 19, 2017)

musickid said:


> thanks maybe a nice tube amp for beyers come xmas. pm1 top class with mojo.
> 
> listening to goat hill junket anthony wilson



I think that you would be much better off flogging your Beyer DT880 (600ohm) and just enjoy your new PM1. Why not give them plenty of burn-in time as it does no harm and many people believe it improves the SQ. You don't have to spend all your cash, why not keep some of it!


----------



## musickid (Sep 19, 2017)

the beyers are staggering in terms of their performance//price and at 295gr unbelievably comfortable. i like having something to look forward to and working towards. i analysed my current set up imac-optical-mojo-pm1 running roon and can't think of any way to improve on it. i don't really need mobile audio as i listen at home. can anyone think of anything else. i thought about ha1 for pm1 but as its discontinued well...i've been down the h2 route with no luck and not going back....poly is really a mobile thing??? just bought oppo's and they are great no pressing need for another totl can.


----------



## thefitz

Not even sure where to ask this!!

Does anyone know of a DAP that:

Can connect to an external hard drive via USB OTG (iBasso, Cayin)
Has 2 dedicated microSD card slots (Fiio)
Has a dedicated digital coax out that supports both D2P and DoP (Fiio, Cayin)
Can read a USB OTG drive and outputting to digital coax at once (iBasso)
Costs $0.50
Okay, that last bullet point might not be feasible.

Currently, I'm using an iBasso DX90 with a hard drive and a Schiit stack as my main rig. My Bimby doesn't read DSD so the iBasso's D2P is just fine. However, if I want to use my Mojo instead of my Bimby, the iBasso can't feed it real DSD.

My Fiio X5ii is a pretty good portable mate to the Mojo as a portable setup, so I can feed it real DSD when on the road. But, it can't read off of a USB hard drive. Sure, I have 400GB of space, but you'd be surprised how quickly they fill up with 24 bit+DSD files.

If I can get a player that does all of the above, I don't need to have two players, and I can get the most out of both of my DACs.

Thoughts?


----------



## 435279

I don't believe such an amazing player exists at the moment.



thefitz said:


> My Fiio X5ii is a pretty good portable mate to the Mojo as a portable setup, so I can feed it real DSD when on the road. But, it can't read off of a USB hard drive. Sure, I have 400GB of space, but you'd be surprised how quickly they fill up with 24 bit+DSD files.



I noticed that too, my solution for on the road, is CD quality FLAC, perfect storage/audio quality trade-off for current micro SD storage capacities.


----------



## Leo-

You can only feef dsd64 through coax, is that right? The option of plugging the Hdd is nice since an external drive is a lot cheaper than SD cards. With the hiby link on the Cayin N3 it would be a killer rig for the office. Just wished it was one centimeter shorter... On my wishlist I would also like To have no more than the same footprint as the Mojo. 

What HDD are you looking at? Battery powered any good?


----------



## triodesteve

musickid said:


> the beyers are staggering in terms of their performance//price and at 295gr unbelievably comfortable. i like having something to look forward to and working towards. i analysed my current set up imac-optical-mojo-pm1 running roon and can't think of any way to improve on it. i don't really need mobile audio as i listen at home. can anyone think of anything else. i thought about ha1 for pm1 but as its discontinued well...i've been down the h2 route with no luck and not going back....poly is really a mobile thing??? just bought oppo's and they are great no pressing need for another totl can.



The poly seems like it can be the swiss army knife to the Mojo. Receiving data wirelessly thru Poly MAY be better than toslink from your MacBook. We do't know yet of course, but we will soon. If its better than or as good as a microRendu, then the mobile is a freebie add on.


----------



## newtophones07

Can someone recommend a nice "HQ to cost" ratio, 3.5mm stereo to RCA cable to connect the mojo to a stereo amplifier in line out mode??  Or a nice 3.5mm stereo to single ended coaxial, that I could use on amplifier INPUT.

Thanks


----------



## Zojokkeli

newtophones07 said:


> Can someone recommend a nice "HQ to cost" ratio, 3.5mm stereo to RCA cable to connect the mojo to a stereo amplifier in line out mode??  Or a nice 3.5mm stereo to single ended coaxial, that I could use on amplifier INPUT.
> 
> Thanks



I bought a basic 3,5mm to RCA cable to connect my Mojo to my Genelecs from a local A/V store for 8€, and it sounds good enough.


----------



## thefitz (Sep 20, 2017)

Leo- said:


> You can only feef dsd64 through coax, is that right? The option of plugging the Hdd is nice since an external drive is a lot cheaper than SD cards. With the hiby link on the Cayin N3 it would be a killer rig for the office. Just wished it was one centimeter shorter... On my wishlist I would also like To have no more than the same footprint as the Mojo.
> 
> What HDD are you looking at? Battery powered any good?


Not sure about DSD64: https://www.dcsltd.co.uk/support/what-is-dop-dsd-over-pcm/
That link suggests that it sends DSD as-is over a 24/176 stream.

Also, https://www.computeraudiophile.com/forums/topic/27819-native-dsd-versus-dop-comparison/

"As far as I am concerned the only "disadvantage" for DoP is that it requires high rate PCM capability for those who want to be able to playback high rate DSD files: DSD 64 requires a 176.4 PCM package, DSD 128 requires a 352.8 PCM package, and DSD 256 requires a 705.6 PCM package. Not a lot of DACs can do 705.6 PCM, so DSD 256 delivery is generally limited to Native DSD streams." <-- so the Mojo seems covered there, no? Or does coax top out at 192 (and thus DSD64)?

I actually bought the Cayin N3 yesterday, but cancelled my order when I realized you couldn't do OTG and digital out at once! The USB port does either/or. Dealbreaker.

My iBasso reads off my Western Digital MyPassport 2.5" drive flawlessly. You just need a powered USB hub as the iBasso can't supply enough juice on its own. SEAGATE DRIVES DO NOT WORK WITH THE iBASSO. I bought different four drives to prove this.

I pulled the trigger on a Hifiberry with a Digi+ card and will see how that goes. With Volumio, this might be exactly what I need...


----------



## Leo-

thefitz said:


> Not sure about DSD64: https://www.dcsltd.co.uk/support/what-is-dop-dsd-over-pcm/
> That link suggests that it sends DSD as-is over a 24/176 stream.
> 
> Also, https://www.computeraudiophile.com/forums/topic/27819-native-dsd-versus-dop-comparison/
> ...



I read that coax can deliver dsd64 but then I haven't tried. Yes I read about the limitation on the Cayin but forgot about it, good that you checked. The Hifi berry is a cost effective solution but not for on the go. Still looking... On top of my list are the Shanling M1 and m2s, I'm a bit concerned with battery life when playing DSD. None of the players with 10+ battery life does DSD apparently - Sony nw series apparently doesn't do DOP (they say dsd streams are converted to pcm which I'm assuming is not dop).


----------



## thefitz

Leo- said:


> I read that coax can deliver dsd64 but then I haven't tried. Yes I read about the limitation on the Cayin but forgot about it, good that you checked. The Hifi berry is a cost effective solution but not for on the go. Still looking... On top of my list are the Shanling M1 and m2s, I'm a bit concerned with battery life when playing DSD. None of the players with 10+ battery life does DSD apparently - Sony nw series apparently doesn't do DOP (they say dsd streams are converted to pcm which I'm assuming is not dop).


There's DoP (DSD over PCM), which basically encodes DSD data in PCM packets. Then there's D2P (DSD to PCM), which basically converts DSD to 24/176 or 24/88. Still good, but I figure if you can avoid converting, why convert?


----------



## Leo-

I don't know what does the Walkman do. Is it d2p?

Btw in my Android with Hiby the Mojo indicates it receives PCM (violet) over USB. Only when I connect to my ultrarendu via DOP the light will turn white. And it does struggle with dsd256 whilst my other DAC works flawlessly. Not sure what the other's experience with dsd256 is, but I get some dangerous pops through the speakers - it is effectively unusable.


----------



## Mython (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm no AK fanboy (wouldn't even mention the following but for the fact it is well under $1000), but, for those of you seeking a new DAP/transport, the AK70 Mkii might be a viable option to consider alongside the FIIO x5iii and others:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ast...ichelle-limited-iem-coming-in-october.860889/


----------



## Leo-

Mython said:


> I'm no AK fanboy (wouldn't even mention the following but for the fact it is well under $1000), but, for those of you seeking a new DAP/transport, the AK70 Mkii might be a viable option to consider alongside the FIIO x5iii and others:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ast...ichelle-limited-iem-coming-in-october.860889/


----------



## Leo-

I struggle to see any value in using these big daps as transports. They're big and their battery life sucks, so I would rather invest the money in headphones or in music or saving for some upgrade to my main rig. I still wish to fit my stack into a Peli case... 

That said, what we would all need is an AK 120 with DSD over USB


----------



## radiocalm

Sorry if this has been asked before, I've been looking and don't see a definitive answer. I was charging my mojo today and it's making that high pitched buzzing sound. I wasn't listening, just charging and was using the same 1 amp charger I have been using since I bought it 2 months ago and this has never happened. Should I be concerned? It's not a healthy sound. At some point did chord weigh in on this and I just missed it on the thread?  I'm really bummed because I like the mojo so much, but this is an unhealthy noise. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mython

Leo- said:


> I struggle to see any value in using these big daps as transports. They're big and their battery life sucks, so I would rather invest the money in headphones or in music or saving for some upgrade to my main rig. I still wish to fit my stack into a Peli case...
> 
> That said, what we would all need is an AK 120 with DSD over USB



_"To each, their own..."_


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 20, 2017)

musickid said:


> could i safely leave the oppo's plugged in at 1.9v?



The official page says its maximum long-term power handling capacity is 500 mW (and 2 W for short-term pulses) so it's potentially unsafe.



newtophones07 said:


> Can someone recommend a nice "HQ to cost" ratio, 3.5mm stereo to RCA cable to connect the mojo to a stereo amplifier in line out mode??  Or a nice 3.5mm stereo to single ended coaxial, that I could use on amplifier INPUT.



I have this one: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=665

The Monoprice RCA to XLR cables I use are much nicer than that one, though.

I also have this 3.5 mm to dual XLR cable: https://www.amazon.com/AxcessAbles-TRS18-DXLR403M-Stereo-Breakout-Audio/dp/B01AS5N8BE

(In case you have XLR inputs and wanted to try them.)


----------



## Leo-

Mython said:


> _"To each, their own..."_



Exactly  I am not criticising you or the AK which I can believe is a good DAP, it's just that it is an expensive toy to be used solely as a transport. When the shopping list is big, at a certain point one needs to prioritise things a bit...


----------



## cardeli22

Leo- said:


> Exactly  I am not criticising you or the AK which I can believe is a good DAP, it's just that it is an expensive toy to be used solely as a transport. When the shopping list is big, at a certain point one needs to prioritise things a bit...


LOL. As much as I agree with you in trying to figure out why people use expensive daps as transports, Some say they do it for the better and smoother UI on those transports.


----------



## Leo-

Interface is indeed a factor, but then there's the Hiby link coming about and probably other options in the future. 

Another one is good clocks.


----------



## musickid

best UI is roon on a 27 imac hires screen with mojo to optical to mac. roon remains unmatched for metadata/UI/artwork. each listening session becomes like a voyage of discovery. maybe one day roon on dap?....


----------



## Sonic Defender

musickid said:


> best UI is roon on a 27 imac hires screen with mojo to optical to mac. roon remains unmatched for metadata/UI/artwork. each listening session becomes like a voyage of discovery. maybe one day roon on dap?....


I have to agree, the better Mac displays are simply gorgeous.


----------



## RPB65

I've been away from the forum for a while so apologies if this is a repeat post............
My iPhone 6S+ is now on the iOS11 GM version which is basically the same as the public release. 
For the first time in a long time I picked up my Mojo and listened to music using the Lavricable and it worked! For a whole 2 minutes then my iPhone said, "this accessory is not compatible with iPhone" and promptly disconnected it. LOL. Anyway, the Mojo accessory pack wouldn't work then either. I had to reboot the phone and start again.
Question - how does it know to block the Lavricable when it has a CCK inside it? Yet the Mojo accessory pack works fine with the Apple CCK. Amazing for Apple, absolutely rubbish for me. 
Almost the weekend folks! I hope you all have a great one.


----------



## RPB65

mandrei83 said:


> Does the Lavricables has such chip inside its one of the connectors?



Hi. The Lavricable does have a CCK inside of it, BUT and this is critical, mine no longer works as the iPhone won't recognise it and certainly doesn't on iOS 11.
When I bought the cable it worked fine, however that was on an older iOS version. Since the iOS 10 and newer, it no longer works.
I personally would not buy one unless I got some kind of guarantee about this. Its a lot of money for a cable that I could only use for a very short time.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Apple, always looking to dictate everything. I know there are many great things about Apple products and their ecosystem, but man I'm glad for my personal sensibilities and needs I'm not caught up in their certification net. Must be very frustrating.


----------



## musickid

does it make any sense to buy totl iem's like andromeda for home use?


----------



## Zojokkeli

musickid said:


> does it make any sense to buy totl iem's like andromeda for home use?



Depends on your needs. I only use IEMs when I'm on the go, travelling or exercising. At home I use headphones or speakers. IEMs are also good when you are cleaning the house. But I probably wouldn't go for TOTL IEMs, even though I get tempted every now and then.


----------



## xryptic

Did anybody pickup an iPhone 8/+ (iOS 11) and tried using the mojo thru a CCK cable? Thinking of upgrading from my iPhone 7+ to maybe an X later if this current generation's iPhone works fine with the mojo.


----------



## gunwale

musickid said:


> does it make any sense to buy totl iem's like andromeda for home use?



you can sleep with it. you cant sleep with a headphone although you can sleep with the speaker on.


----------



## Leo-

gunwale said:


> you can sleep with it. you cant sleep with a headphone although you can sleep with the speaker on.



You can also get a Hifi girl/boyfriend to sleep with. Be warned they don't come cheap


----------



## gunwale

I just got a mojo from massdrop but I am going to return it. (because of the massdrop vendor issue and it has nothing to do with mojo)

In my own words, i think mojo is a device with a very precise volume control.

I can listen to my songs at a lower volume and they still sound engaging. (not too loud or too soft)

Everything has more textures.

The only problem I have is the treble and bass does not scale.

For example at lower volume (first white), everything from 200khz and above sounded nice.

I need to reach at least 2nd red and above (green) to get proper bass but the treble can be slightly too loud for me.

I am using an iem.

Sensitivity: 114db
Impedance: 16Ω


----------



## Leo-

gunwale said:


> I just got a mojo from massdrop but I am going to return it. (because of the massdrop vendor issue and it has nothing to do with mojo)
> 
> In my own words, i think mojo is a device with a very precise volume control.
> 
> ...



What you need is an equaliser. At low volumes, the human ear is less sensitive to the lower frequencies therefore we miss the bass. The amp cannot help in this sense really since it is (should) be providing a flat response irrespective of the output voltage - remember that loud or quiet will depend on the sensitivity of your headphones, and you have very sensitive ones. Perhaps your previous amp added some bass boost or other kind of "flavouring"?


----------



## Mython

musickid said:


> best UI is roon on a 27 imac hires screen with mojo to optical to mac. roon remains unmatched for metadata/UI/artwork. each listening session becomes like a voyage of discovery. maybe one day roon on dap?....



Yeah, that's all very well, but it's not a utopian wonder.

Privacy is an issue, for example, and that consideration matters more to some music lovers than others.


----------



## infinityShake (Sep 22, 2017)

xryptic said:


> Did anybody pickup an iPhone 8/+ (iOS 11) and tried using the mojo thru a CCK cable? Thinking of upgrading from my iPhone 7+ to maybe an X later if this current generation's iPhone works fine with the mojo.


I have iOS11 on my iPhone 7 and the Mojo plays fine with the CCK 3. I use the KaiserTone App. I tested the iPhone 6 too - no problems also. I guess iPhone 8 should be fine too.


----------



## thefitz

Sonic Defender said:


> I have to agree, the better Mac displays are simply gorgeous.


I have high hopes (pi hopes?) for my Hifiberry setup, since I'll use Volumio.

I'm obviously new to the Mojo, but I had my first proper listening session last night, mainly DSD stuff via my X5ii sent by DoP. I was amazed at how much sound it got out of my humble Campfire Orions. Can't wait to run my IE800s through them.


----------



## Lewis-123 (Sep 22, 2017)

Here's a handy case I found for my Mojo, just need a couple of left/right angled usb cables and it'll make life easier to listen and charge i hope, the end section should protect the usb cables and i guess ill run a micro female one up under the molle to charge with, will keep you posted, sorry if this has been done before


----------



## SteveUK

Lewis-123 said:


> Here's a handy case I found for my Mojo, just need a couple of left/right angled usb cables and it'll make life easier to listen and charge i hope, the end section should protect the usb cables and i guess ill run a micro female one up under the molle to charge with, will keep you posted, sorry if this has been done before



Quite like that...where was it from?


----------



## Lewis-123

SteveUK said:


> Quite like that...where was it from?




Hi Steve it’s just a pistol mag molle holder I got it from an air soft supply store it’s a ‘Nuprol pmc open top retention pouch’ it was about £8


----------



## SteveUK

Lewis-123 said:


> Hi Steve it’s just a pistol mag molle holder I got it from an air soft supply store it’s a ‘Nuprol pmc open top retention pouch’ it was about £8


Great thanks


----------



## Lewis-123

SteveUK said:


> Great thanks




http://www.patrolbase.co.uk/airsoft...en-top-retention-pouch-black.htm#.WcVIm62ZOis


----------



## Music Alchemist

Zojokkeli said:


> At home I use headphones or speakers. IEMs are also good when you are cleaning the house.





gunwale said:


> you can sleep with it. you cant sleep with a headphone although you can sleep with the speaker on.



Technically, IEMs are in-ear headphones. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headphones#Ear-fitting_headphones



Leo- said:


> You can also get a Hifi girl/boyfriend to sleep with. Be warned they don't come cheap



And when you do find such a hidden gem and things don't work out, the heartbreak is...er..._worse_. 



gunwale said:


> The only problem I have is the treble and bass does not scale.
> 
> For example at lower volume (first white), everything from 200khz and above sounded nice.
> 
> I need to reach at least 2nd red and above (green) to get proper bass but the treble can be slightly too loud for me.



You meant 200 Hz, not 200 kHz. 

It looks like those are issues with your headphones, not the Mojo.



Mython said:


> Yeah, that's all very well, but it's not a utopian wonder.
> 
> Privacy is an issue, for example, and that consideration matters more to some music lovers than others.



Could you elaborate on what you mean about privacy?

I'd like to try Roon sometime, but it's not a priority for me, especially due to the astronomical price of admission. It's actually easier for me to drag and drop on-the-fly playlists from my custom-organized file folders into foobar2000 with its basic default interface than it is for me to browse a fancy interface.



thefitz said:


> I have high hopes (pi hopes?) for my Hifiberry setup, since I'll use Volumio.



Side note: I got slightly better sound (than my laptop in basic form) with someone's Raspberry Pi I borrowed, but it wasn't enough of a difference to bother with. AudiophileOptimizer and Windows Server 2016 Standard Core (on the laptop) made a more significant improvement for me.


----------



## thefitz

Music Alchemist said:


> Side note: I got slightly better sound (than my laptop in basic form) with someone's Raspberry Pi I borrowed, but it wasn't enough of a difference to bother with. AudiophileOptimizer and Windows Server 2016 Standard Core (on the laptop) made a more significant improvement for me.


Yeah, I want to use my phone as a remote and don't really have a servicable computer. My Pi will replace my iBasso DX90 as a transport.


----------



## Mython

Music Alchemist said:


> Could you elaborate on what you mean about privacy?
> 
> I'd like to try Roon sometime, but it's not a priority for me, especially due to the astronomical price of admission. It's actually easier for me to drag and drop on-the-fly playlists from my custom-organized file folders into foobar2000 with its basic default interface than it is for me to browse a fancy interface.



Yes, but only briefly, as I don't wish to sidetrack the thread off-topic.

As I understand it, Roon is a subscription service. Everytime you use the service to access metadata for the music you are playing, the communication is 2-way - you only get to receive metadata from Roon's servers if your device has first sent data to Roon - as a subscriber, that data identifies who you are, and, secondly, it identifies the tracks or albums you are requesting metadata for. Further still, it is quite probable that Roon may log your browsing activity through any associated information you may have manually taken an interest in, as a result of it being linked as being relevant to, or similar to, the music your device originally requested metadata for, during playback. Thus, your privacy may be at risk, and your listening and browsing habits might be being profiled or, at some point in the future, perhaps even sold-on to third parties (even if Roon decide not to do this, at this point in time, it is common for tech companies to be purchased by conglomerates - e.g. https://policies.yahoo.com/ie/en/yahoo/privacy/euoathnoticefaq/ )

Anyway, sorry for the OT, everyone. *Back to Mojo! *


----------



## supervisor

Mython said:


> Yes, but only briefly, as I don't wish to sidetrack the thread off-topic.
> 
> As I understand it, Roon is a subscription service. Everytime you use the service to access metadata for the music you are playing, the communication is 2-way - you only get to receive metadata from Roon's servers if your device has first sent data to Roon - as a subscriber, that data identifies who you are, and, secondly, it identifies the tracks or albums you are requesting metadata for. Further still, it is quite probable that Roon may log your browsing activity through any associated information you may have manually taken an interest in, as a result of it being linked as being relevant to, or similar to, the music your device originally requested metadata for, during playback. Thus, your privacy may be at risk, and your listening and browsing habits might be being profiled or, at some point in the future, perhaps even sold-on to third parties (even if Roon decide not to do this, at this point in time, it is common for tech companies to be purchased by conglomerates - e.g. https://policies.yahoo.com/ie/en/yahoo/privacy/euoathnoticefaq/ )
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the OT, everyone. *Back to Mojo! *



what do you have to hide man


----------



## almarti

Zojokkeli said:


> Install them both. First the regular driver, and then the one for creator's update.



Which are the differences between regular drive and creator's update?


----------



## Zojokkeli

almarti said:


> Which are the differences between regular drive and creator's update?



Creator's update driver fixes the issues people are having with the latest version of Windows 10. I think it requires the old driver to be installed first, and then the new one on top of it. At least I installed the Creator's update driver on top of the old one and haven't encountered any problems since.


----------



## IQBALSH

infinityShake said:


> I have iOS11 on my iPhone 7 and the Mojo plays fine with the CCK 3. I use the KaiserTone App. I tested the iPhone 6 too - no problems also. I guess iPhone 8 should be fine too.


The Teac app also works with the same setup


----------



## cardeli22

IQBALSH said:


> The Teac app also works with the same setup


Nice.


----------



## musickid

I have some 600 ohm beyers lying dormant. would it be a mistake to add a quality otl tube amp with mojo to power them. with rob's emphasis on pure transparency i'm not sure. then again why do chord portable dacs have a line out if that can only add distortion or the like.


----------



## Yourmomm

musickid said:


> I have some 600 ohm beyers lying dormant. would it be a mistake to add a quality otl tube amp with mojo to power them. with rob's emphasis on pure transparency i'm not sure. then again why do chord portable dacs have a line out if that can only add distortion or the like.



I've got 250 Ohm Beyer dt 1770 pro's, which I much prefer through the Mojo line out, into my Woo Audio WA2 otl amp, than through the Mojo alone. The sound is stunning, for closed headphones...just need something similar for my open mrspeakers Ethers (soon to be ether flows) and I reckon I'm set for life.... So yes. Do it! Otl/Mojo combo all the way for high impedance loads....


----------



## Rob Watts

musickid said:


> I have some 600 ohm beyers lying dormant. would it be a mistake to add a quality otl tube amp with mojo to power them. with rob's emphasis on pure transparency i'm not sure. then again why do chord portable dacs have a line out if that can only add distortion or the like.



So you may use it into power amps to drive loudspeakers... And line out is only a pre-set volume, physically nothing changes.


----------



## musickid (Sep 26, 2017)

WHAT A DAY...............having some free time mid morning and with the sun out i decided to continue my exploration of Grover Washington on roon being a big sax fan. all is good. it just so happened to get to the point where i now had a mojo and oppo pm1's with a roon subscription running had taken some careful planning especially after a spate of unbelievable bad luck with hugo 2 which i eventually gave up on and used the cash for this set up as described. the agency managing the flat i live in which contains 4/5 flats in a house had informed us last week that some communal door/passageway/stairway painting would be going on. so i get a knock around 1130am and a funny looking guy sure enough was painting the outside of my door. now with the stench of paint and the sun out i have a powerful metal floor standing fan that was on at speed. little did i realise that it was pointing straight at the painter with my desk containing my imac and pm1 and mojo directly adjacent.

BOOM.... the fan blew a cloud of fine droplets of gloss oil based paint all over the desk. instantly i packed the pm1's in to the bedroom. checked the computer not too bad. my leather office chair covered in white mini globules. wait for it.......mojo covered in white mini drops of paint. ok maybe this can be wiped off quickly. what does funny guy say...no no its oil based its gloss it won't come off....here comes the good bit.....funny guy.. "i'll go and get my turps (turpentine) and with a 'dirty' cloth i'll soon get the paint of mojo". i screamed out "your hands are full of paint and YOU CANNOT USE TURPS AND CHEMICALS ON FINE AUDIO HIFI equipment." funny guy looks confused. if he wasn't looking so bewildered i'd have.... any way i demand to speak to your boss and unbelievably boss turns up and i show him mojo at £390. we made a deal i'll forget the chair just reimburse me £390 for mojo final. 15 minutes later he turns up with 390 cash. he takes the oil paint mojo and says he'll give it to his niece to use i explain its not possible....as he manhandles it with hands covered in gloss paint. luckily superfi had a new mojo and gave me a free leather mojo case for 390 all in. after cleaning and inspecting everything in detail i've just sat down now 12 hours later at midnite after charging new mojo for 4 hours and i'm back to mister magic by Grover Washington on roon.....pm1 A ok.


----------



## Hooster

Sounds like it is time to get your own place.


----------



## musickid

this is my own place that i rent.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

thefitz said:


> Not even sure where to ask this!!
> 
> Does anyone know of a DAP that:
> 
> ...


Fiio X5 iii + Portable wireless hard disk - Should be a much cleaner solution for your use case.
http://www.seagate.com/consumer/backup/wireless-plus/

You can also skip the Fiio X5 III and use your phone, if you don't want to carry a additional device.


----------



## jdpark (Sep 27, 2017)

Okay... this mojo seems to have a learning curve. I am having a lot of trouble getting DSD to come out of my Windows10 laptop (it tends to get digital pops and sometimes won't start at all), but I'm listening to the Dragon Quartet in 256DSD now from my work desktop (Windows 8.1) and it sounds AMAZING! Weirdly, I am using Foobar2000 with both computers and have all the drivers installed, etc... At least I'm finally hearing the potential of DSD here, but I'm still annoyed that I can't do that at home.

Looking back through the thread (which I don't have time for) it looks like I may be able to download the Creators update and fix some of the problems on my Windows 10 laptop. Will try that later. 

BTW, I'm using AKG 501 headphones, and they are typically very hard to drive, but I'm getting some of the most realistic acoustic timbres I've ever heard from any speaker or headphone setup, period.


----------



## Leo-

I have similar issues dude. I sometimes get really loud pops with DSD and dsd256 doesn't play at all after a few minutes.


----------



## thefitz

I still can't believe how good my Campfire Orions sound with the Mojo. Yes, of course - there's no getting around the fact that they're a humble single BA, but they're an incredibly pleasing listen. The least "BA quack" I've heard yet. I sold my Jupiters to buy the Mojo... too bad I never got the chance to try them together!

Kinda makes me wonder what the Andromedas would sound like....


----------



## Hooster (Sep 28, 2017)

no message


----------



## Gabriel Sontag (Sep 28, 2017)

I just bought the mojo full retail and it will arrive tomorrow, but when I asked the amazon fulfilled seller if he was an authorized chord reseller (this was after it had shipped) he said that the product was authorized because he did buy it from an authorized seller, I don't want to encourage unauthorized resellers, nor do I want my warranty to be void, and I would have to pay amazon if I want to send back the mojo.
What would you recommend?


----------



## Zowie1

I'm currently using Fiio A5 as an portable amp with L3-LOD, iPod Classic 160 GB and Sennheiser HD 650 (and sometimes with IE800). Would the Chord Mojo be a worthy upgrade compared to A5? I read somewhere on this thread that you can't use the DAC with iPod Classic so is worth getting but only using it as an amp?


----------



## musickid

GABRIEL: return it immediately and buy from an authorised dealer like moon audio.

ZOWIE: ditch all your present gear and start fresh with mojo. once you hear mojo your other stuff will be history.


----------



## Music Alchemist

What impresses me even more about the Mojo is how much it allows *cheap* headphones to scale. (Compared to driving them from entry-level DAC/amps.) Sure, using it with four figure headphones is great and all, but it just blew my mind how much better it made the ~$20 Koss KTXPRO1 sound.


----------



## musickid

does using mojo line out to otl tube amp to beyer 600ohm make sense?


----------



## Yourmomm

musickid said:


> does using mojo line out to otl tube amp to beyer 600ohm make sense?



I have answered this, above, @musickid...

Mojo sounds good on its own, but sounds a hell of lot better as a line out, into my WA2 otl amp, into my 250Ohm beyers....i imagine same would be true for 600Ohm beyers...


----------



## musickid

many thanks yourmomm


----------



## Gabriel Sontag (Sep 29, 2017)

Gabriel Sontag said:


> I just bought the mojo full retail and it will arrive tomorrow, but when I asked the amazon fulfilled seller if he was an authorized chord reseller (this was after it had shipped) he said that the product was authorized because he did buy it from an authorized seller, I don't want to encourage unauthorized resellers, nor do I want my warranty to be void, and I would have to pay amazon if I want to send back the mojo.
> What would you recommend?


The sellers exact words were...
"I have bought it from an authorized company, so it is an authorized product."
Is that true for new, or only used products?
This seller has at least 9 more in stock, who is selling him them...
and how is he selling them at the same exact price as the authorized sellers without buying directly from chord?
Could he actually be an authorized seller with inadequate language skills?
(This is my hope because then I don't have to restart the shipping wait, especially long from friday due to weekends...)


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

What’s a good portable amp to pair with the mojo? Price range is $100-$350.


----------



## Zojokkeli

DJtheAudiophile said:


> What’s a good portable amp to pair with the mojo? Price range is $100-$350.



Mojo should have no problem driving anything considered portable.


----------



## SilverEars

DJtheAudiophile said:


> What’s a good portable amp to pair with the mojo? Price range is $100-$350.


I would forget about adding an amp unless your headphones are difficult to drive as adding an amp will not improve the sound in anyway for headphones that can be drive fine through the Mojo. It will reduce transparency of the signal coming out of the Mojo, and any differences will be from coloring provided by the extra stage which is the amp added.  Whether the coloring is desired is preference.


----------



## betula

SilverEars said:


> I would forget about adding an amp unless your headphones are difficult to drive as adding an amp will not improve the sound in anyway for headphones that can be drive fine through the Mojo. It will reduce transparency of the signal coming out of the Mojo, and any differences will be from coloring provided by the extra stage which is the amp added.  Whether the coloring is desired is preference.


+1


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 29, 2017)

I just find that Mojo is a pretty clean source.  When I drive different headphones/speakers, I can pretty much sense it.  I have tried other sources, DAPs, and the output response of the load varies, and this is likely due to the different output stage topologies.  Mojo has been very consistent.

I've been driving the Monolith M1060 with the Mojo, and boy does it sound tight(quick response time, reactions), punchy, clear.  Just clean.


----------



## Yourmomm

SilverEars said:


> I would forget about adding an amp unless your headphones are difficult to drive as adding an amp will not improve the sound in anyway for headphones that can be drive fine through the Mojo. It will reduce transparency of the signal coming out of the Mojo, and any differences will be from coloring provided by the extra stage which is the amp added.  Whether the coloring is desired is preference.



Except see above. Eg, high impedance Beyers have a signature that is smoothed nicely and improved by a tube otl amp. The difference between Mojo alone, and Mojo line out into such a (decent) amp,  for such cans, is like night and day, imho. And the double-amping criticism has been done to death on this forum already...just scroll back to see what the people who've actually done it have to say about it (ie, that it can work really well, with the Mojo!).


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 29, 2017)

Like I've stated, the coloring preference.  If you got tubes to bring out some warmth and suppress the treble of the beyers, and works out for you and you desire, that's all there is to it.  My point is regarding transparency of the signal output by the Mojo as stated.

High impedance for headphones is beneficial in output impedances of the source to not skew the response given it's relatively insignificant in comparison.  But, that doesn't speak about preference of the headphone load output.  Dynamics like Beyer has a nonlinear impedance response that humps in the upper bass area so the relativity of the output impedance to headphone impedance depends on frequencies as well in comparsion to a planar with a flat impedance response.


----------



## Isloo

Yourmomm said:


> Except see above. Eg, high impedance Beyers have a signature that is smoothed nicely and improved by a tube otl amp. The difference between Mojo alone, and Mojo line out into such a (decent) amp,  for such cans, is like night and day, imho. And the double-amping criticism has been done to death on this forum already...just scroll back to see what the people who've actually done it have to say about it (ie, that it can work really well, with the Mojo!).


 
I think it also a matter of personal preference and taste. Yes, strictly speaking an amp is not necessary for the vast majority headphones. However, adding an amp can change the sound to better suit headphones or your preferred sound. I use an amp with the Mojo most of the time not because my headphones need it, but because I prefer the slightly different sound the amp gives. To me it's an improvement.


----------



## Yourmomm (Sep 29, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> I would forget about adding an amp unless your headphones are difficult to drive as adding an amp will not improve the sound in anyway for headphones that can be drive fine through the Mojo. It will reduce transparency of the signal coming out of the Mojo, and any differences will be from coloring provided by the extra stage which is the amp added.  Whether the coloring is desired is preference.





SilverEars said:


> Like I've stated, the coloring preference.  If you got tubes to bring out some warmth and suppress the treble of the beyers, and works out for you and you desire, that's all there is to it.  My point is regarding transparency of the signal output by the Mojo as stated.



It's a dac. There's no such thing as transparency. Everything is coloured to start with, and every colouration is personal preference. The OP of the question needs to be more specific as to what sound signature he wants, and what cans he's using. The Mojo is better than anything I've heard at the price point in not intruding in my listening, but it has a definite signature, (which I like). I don't know anyone,  outside of sound engineers,  who is looking for a 'transparent' sound in headphones. Neutral sounding studio monitors tend to be pretty boring, in my opinion. You might find the asker of the question above feels the same way...


----------



## SilverEars

Yourmomm said:


> It's a dac. There's no such thing as transparency. Everything is coloured to start with, and every colouration is personal preference. The OP of the question needs to be more specific as to what sound signature he wants, and what cans he's using. The Mojo is better than anything I've heard at the price point in not intruding in my listening, but it has a definite signature, (which I like). I don't know anyone,  outside of sound engineers,  who is looking for a 'transparent' sound in headphones. Neutral sounding studio monitors tend to be pretty boring, in my opinion. You might find the asker of the question above feels the same way...


The contradiction in what you say is that you like the sig out of the Mojo yet you got an amp to color it.  Like I said, preference, and if you like to look at everything as colored, than it's your colored outlook. LOL.  I guess according to you there is no transparency after all, a term often used.


----------



## Yourmomm (Sep 29, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> The contradiction in what you say is that you like the sig out of the Mojo yet you got an amp to color it.  Like I said, preference, and if you like to look at everything as colored, than it's your colored outlook. LOL.  I guess according to you there is no transparency after all, a term often used.



Nope, no contradiction. I said I liked the Mojo signature, and I use it with my WA2, to reign in my high impedance beyers (I would also do the same, if I still had my hd800s, too, FWIW). But I use the Mojo on its own, with my Ethers, as their sound, and the way the Mojo colours it,  is totally different; again, I prefer it, and this should be the only test of whether it's worth adding an amp to the Mojo or not; not some quest for mythical 'transparency' (which would be boring, clinical and sterile, even if it did exist).  And yes, transparency doesn't exist in dacs,  I DO believe that....

My point is that you proffered very definitive advice, (that double amping is 'bad', as it diminishes transparency), which is frankly, simply not true in the Mojo's case,  (I would say),  for most people who have actually tried it...for a lot of them, raised (as I was) in the golden, predigital age of hifi,  when this WAS a more valid rule of thumb, double amping the Mojo actually can sound surprisingly good, and can be well worth a go...


----------



## coolcrew23

Has anyone tried a Chord Mojo and a Darkvoice 336SE? Plan to try this setup


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 29, 2017)

Yourmomm said:


> It's a dac. There's no such thing as transparency. Everything is coloured to start with, and every colouration is personal preference. The OP of the question needs to be more specific as to what sound signature he wants, and what cans he's using. The Mojo is better than anything I've heard at the price point in not intruding in my listening, but it has a definite signature, (which I like). I don't know anyone,  outside of sound engineers,  who is looking for a 'transparent' sound in headphones. Neutral sounding studio monitors tend to be pretty boring, in my opinion. You might find the asker of the question above feels the same way...





Yourmomm said:


> not some quest for mythical 'transparency' (which would be boring, clinical and sterile, even if it did exist).



I'm not sure where you got the idea that neutrality and transparency would be boring, clinical, sterile, etc. It would only be those things if the recording itself fit that description.

Both of my speaker systems are very neutral (though not nearly as neutral as they could be with EQ and acoustic treatments) and relatively transparent...and they sound mindblowingly exciting when the recording is like that. (There are many studies that suggest most people favor a neutral measured frequency response when listening to speakers.)

The concept of transparency centers upon the fact that some things are measurably more accurate than others. The more accurate you get, the closer you potentially get to higher transparency. (Just because perfect transparency doesn't exist doesn't mean higher transparency doesn't.) Every audiophile I know seeks transparency, and some would define it as the sense that you are listening to the real thing rather than a recording.

Stereophile defines transparency as:


> 1) A quality of sound reproduction that gives the impression of listening _through_ the system to the original sounds, rather than to a pair of loudspeakers. 2) Freedom from veiling, texturing, or any other quality which tends to obscure the signal. A quality of crystalline clarity.



Here's another definition from a Head-Fi glossary:


> Easy to hear into the music, detailed, clear, not muddy. Wide flat frequency response, sharp time response, very low distortion and noise. A hear through quality that is akin to clarity and reveals all aspects of detail.



The following is taken from a PM I sent someone about the ways Chord DACs are more accurate:

Frequency response: This is not a factor, since even the cheapest DACs can measure as a straight line across the audible range.

Timing accuracy: Measured in nanoseconds, while all other DACs are microseconds at best. So they're thousands of times more accurate in terms of the reproduction of transients. Add the tap lengths (exceeding one million at the highest and about 26,000 for the more affordable models), which relate to how advanced the interpolation filter is, and you go from already surpassing other DACs to rocketing into outer space.

Noise shaping: Far more advanced than other DACs. This relates to small signal resolution. ("conventional DAC noise shapers are about -140dB; Mojo is at -200 dB, and Dave takes the record at -350 dB.")

Noise floor modulation: Zero. No other DACs I know of can claim this.

Distortion: Lower than just about anything else; sometimes far lower.

Dynamic range: Around or above the best out there, depending on the model.

Jitter: Zero. Even the most expensive six figure DACs have measurable jitter.

Okay, back to my post. All of these things can contribute to a higher sense of transparency.

Getting into the Chord DAC/amps... They also have the amplification in the DAC's analog output stage rather than a separate amp section. It's designed to be as transparent as possible, and akin to listening to the DAC directly. The output impedance is a tiny fraction of an ohm, so it's not going to affect headphones in the ways that amps with high output impedance can. And since there isn't a separate amp section, it's not going to color the sound in the way that those can. (Some amps also have high distortion and so on.)

These things are what people mean when they talk about it being less colored and more transparent.

Of course, there are some cases in which you have technically less accurate sound/components but higher perceived transparency. This is inevitable given the subjective nature of audio. But when us Chord fanatics talk about transparency, we're usually referring to technical superiority.

Some people do prefer an external amp...but there are more than a few (including myself) who got noticeably inferior sound with an external amp. So it's certainly not a black and white issue.


----------



## Leo-

It is incorrect to say that Chord DACs have better accuracy than average. They still receive signals which have timing errors like the others, which is then upsampled for smoothing in the filtering step. The timing errors are the same as if seen by another DAC using the same clock. Whether or not the digital smoothing done in the Mojo performs better than an analog stage at the output of the DAC is a different story - since the digital filters are far from being perfect, also the output of the Mojo is not, so to say, true to the original analog signal. 

Out of curiosity, I've plugged the Mojo into my main system about two weeks ago. There is no comparison to my main non-oversampling DAC. Not only the Mojo is not as _transparent_, it lacks weight and width in comparison, the soundstage is quite thinner, almost as if I would have put a screen in front of the speakers. The Mojo is very nice for its size, however it is far from being a holy grail.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 29, 2017)

Leo- said:


> It is incorrect to say that Chord DACs have better accuracy than average. They still receive signals which have timing errors like the others, which is then upsampled for smoothing in the filtering step. The timing errors are the same as if seen by another DAC using the same clock. Whether or not the digital smoothing done in the Mojo performs better than an analog stage at the output of the DAC is a different story - since the digital filters are far from being perfect, also the output of the Mojo is not, so to say, true to the original analog signal.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I've plugged the Mojo into my main system about two weeks ago. There is no comparison to my main non-oversampling DAC. Not only the Mojo is not as _transparent_, it lacks weight and width in comparison, the soundstage is quite thinner, almost as if I would have put a screen in front of the speakers. The Mojo is very nice for its size, however it is far from being a holy grail.



I was talking about all Chord DACs, but especially the higher-end ones such as the DAVE. It is an objective fact that it is far more accurate in some (or even all) ways. (It measures better in all parameters.) I covered those aspects in my post. (But obviously the Mojo would be inferior to Chord's best.) I would suggest researching this matter further and talking to the designer, @Rob Watts.


----------



## miketlse

Leo- said:


> It is incorrect to say that Chord DACs have better accuracy than average.


That is a very stong statement to make.
Please can you provide the technical data that proves your assertion.


----------



## Leo-

...therefore I said _for the same clock accuracy_. If the clocking errors are not corrected internally using fancy clocking algorithms which very few DACs do, there is always an input error. For the same clock input, the error in the input signal is exactly the same regardless of the downstream upsampling/filtering. That's mathematics -> a filter simply smooths the input signal, it does not magically elliminates the input errors (noise). What the filtering does is to shape the analog signal _between _the input points. It can add more noise but cannot remove it - errors must be removed at the input stage (in this case by reclocking).


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 29, 2017)

Leo- said:


> ...therefore I said _for the same clock accuracy_. If the clocking errors are not corrected internally using fancy clocking algorithms which very few DACs do, there is always an input error. For the same clock input, the error in the input signal is exactly the same regardless of the downstream upsampling/filtering. That's mathematics -> a filter simply smooths the input signal, it does not magically elliminates the input errors (noise). What the filtering does is to shape the analog signal _between _the input points. It can add more noise but cannot remove it - errors must be removed at the input stage (in this case by reclocking).



Ah, so you're talking about errors upstream from the DAC. But which errors in particular? I covered the total lack of (and immunity to) jitter in (at least some) Chord DACs, for example. I also covered that they have more advanced noise shaping than other DACs. And the things Chord does for timing accuracy (more accurately resolving transients through advanced digital reconstruction filters and so on) are unprecedented. The idea is to get closer to reproducing the original analog waveform instead of merely reproducing the sampled data.


----------



## Leo-

Yes, timing errors in general. I don't think that Chord uses any sort of jitter correction. I read that Dave has a clocking accuracy in the order of 5ps on USB, which is awesomely low but not zero - I haven't heard Dave even though I would love to. In fact, very few DACs do have active reclocking. The only one I've heard is another British one - the Naim NDS, which is also an oversampling DAC and is simply outstanding. 

Even if you assume that the DA part of the Mojo is perfect, it lacks a powerful power supply that is capable of delivering near-perfect current transients. This I believe is one of the main differences between the Mojo, Hugos and Dave (also increasingly precise clocks).


----------



## UNOE

I need a new driver for Windows 1703.  Any update when we will get a proper driver?


----------



## Music Alchemist (Sep 29, 2017)

Leo- said:


> I don't think that Chord uses any sort of jitter correction.



According to the designer, they have zero jitter and are entirely immune to jitter. I already explained that. Here's one example of measurements for that:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-112#post-13342285



Leo- said:


> I read that Dave has a clocking accuracy in the order of 5ps on USB



Actually, Chord DACs have a timing resolution of 9.6 _nano_seconds. (Thousands of times faster than other DACs.) Here's a related post:



Rob Watts said:


> The filtering was a three stage digital filter, and means I can recreate the analogue waveform accurately to a 9.6 nS resolution. All other DAC's work to a resolution of at most 16FS, which is only 1.4 uS. Moreover, getting to this resolution is not good either, as they have very limited tap lengths so it has gross timing errors too. The fact that I have very long tap length WTA filters, plus the fact that filtering is at 9.6nS resolution, gives Mojo this unique timing performance - and its that, above all else, that gives it its musicality.





Leo- said:


> In fact, very few DACs do have active reclocking.



So, even if you acknowledge that Chord DACs have the most advanced digital reconstruction filters and tap lengths (giving them the highest timing accuracy), your issue is the fact that they don't have a certain type of reclocking? Which type exactly?

And again I ask: Which types of errors do Chord DACs not address? Be specific.

@miketlse, myself, and surely others are curious to see the evidence to support your claims.



Leo- said:


> which is also an oversampling DAC



I noticed that Rob said even NOS DACs still oversample. I'd like to learn more about that, because it was generally assumed that non-oversampling means just that...but perhaps not.



Leo- said:


> Even if you assume that the DA part of the Mojo is perfect



It's certainly not.



Leo- said:


> it lacks a powerful power supply that is capable of delivering near-perfect current transients. This I believe is one of the main differences between the Mojo, Hugos and Dave (also increasingly precise clocks).



Fair enough.

On a loosely related note, one of the selling points of my power amp is its "Accelerated Transient Response technology for ultimate punch and clarity."


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 29, 2017)

Leo- said:


> Yes, timing errors in general. I don't think that Chord uses any sort of jitter correction. I read that Dave has a _*clocking accuracy in the order of 5ps on USB, which is awesomely low but not zero*_ - I haven't heard Dave even though I would love to. In fact, very few DACs do have active reclocking. The only one I've heard is another British one - the Naim NDS, which is also an oversampling DAC and is simply outstanding.
> 
> Even if you assume that the DA part of the *Mojo is perfect, it lacks a powerful power supply that is capable of delivering near-perfect current transients.* This I believe is one of the main differences between the Mojo, Hugos and Dave (also increasingly precise clocks).


5ps is 10^-12  Zero is absolute.  Not possible.

Explain near perfect current transients and what that does?  Mojo runs on a battery.

When I read your comments I get a sense you throw concepts around without understanding.


----------



## x RELIC x (Sep 29, 2017)

Leo- said:


> Yes, timing errors in general. I don't think that Chord uses any sort of jitter correction. I read that Dave has a clocking accuracy in the order of 5ps on USB, which is awesomely low but not zero - I haven't heard Dave even though I would love to. In fact, very few DACs do have active reclocking. The only one I've heard is another British one - the Naim NDS, which is also an oversampling DAC and is simply outstanding.
> 
> Even if you assume that the DA part of the Mojo is perfect, it lacks a powerful power supply that is capable of delivering near-perfect current transients. This I believe is one of the main differences between the Mojo, Hugos and Dave (also increasingly precise clocks).



Of course the Chord DACs do jitter correction. Rob uses his *D*PPL for jitter and all his DACs use the same jitter correction.

Some posts on Jitter from Rob (also quoted in post#3):

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-238#post-12045883

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1227#post-12625913

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-764#post-12346556


Regarding the power output the Mojo has the exact same Voltage and Current output as Hugo1, TT is largely the same (TT has a higher Current bias), Hugo2 has slightly more power output with the same 0.5A Current, and of course the DAVE is more powerful.


----------



## Leo-

@Music Alchemist good post and nice info on the Hugo. Hadn't seen these slides before. However, -170dB is not exactly "jitter free". See a -300dB example below just for the sake of comparison. 

https://www.naimaudio.com/sites/default/files/products/downloads/files/ndx-white-paper-oct-2010.pdf

Quickly (it's very late) - whenever the power supply has a demand peak (doesn't matter if AC or battery powered), its capability of providing additional current momentarily decreases. For this there are current regulators, capacitors and so on. Think of amps with tube regulators, where the sound is changed by rolling the tubes. In theory the regulator tubes are not in the signal path, however they do influence the sound by shaping the voltage supply.


----------



## Music Alchemist

Leo- said:


> However, -170dB is not exactly "jitter free". See a -300dB example below just for the sake of comparison.



@Rob Watts: Any comments on this? Your original comments were that there is "no measurable jitter at all."


----------



## gad1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello.  Just received Mr. Mojo.  Have been charging for 6hrs. plus.  The battery
indicator under the usb charge port has recently changed from white to blue.
The manual says to charge until light goes out.  It also says blue indicates
75-100%.  Could be charge is taking this long because I first charged with my
6s iphone charger, then getting impatient I switched to an ipad 2 charger.
Patience is a virtue but damn, I want to hear what this little sucker can do.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

gad1 said:


> Hello.  Just received Mr. Mojo.  Have been charging for 6hrs. plus.  The battery
> indicator under the usb charge port has recently changed from white to blue.
> The manual says to charge until light goes out.  It also says blue indicates
> 75-100%.  Could be charge is taking this long because I first charged with my
> ...



If it's blue you're good to go. TBH I just keep two USB cables in all the time so it's always charging/playing simultaneously. I can't imagine ever using my laptop without it now.


----------



## Rob Watts

Music Alchemist said:


> @Rob Watts: Any comments on this? Your original comments were that there is "no measurable jitter at all."



The Naim paper is a digital simulation, it's not a real measured output (and I would be amazed if it employed quantized coefficients too - which are needed in a real implementation - it looks like ideal coefficients from a Matlab simulation). And it just shows the effect of the 16FS digital filter; it's absolutely nothing to do with jitter; I could present the same plot but instead of running at 384 KHz it would be at 98 MHz, as digital filtering within all my DAC's are not limited to 16FS but extend to 2048 FS. Without the 2048FS filter you would see sidebands at 16FS, 32FS, 48FS, 64FS...


----------



## Hooster

Leo- said:


> Out of curiosity, I've plugged the Mojo into my main system about two weeks ago. There is no comparison to my main non-oversampling DAC. *Not only the Mojo is not as transparent, it lacks weight and width in comparison, the soundstage is quite thinner, almost as if I would have put a screen in front of the speakers. *The Mojo is very nice for its size, however it is far from being a holy grail.



Excellent post. The Mojo is what it is and it is great in that capacity. It is however not perfect, far from it.


----------



## Leo-

Rob Watts said:


> The Naim paper is a digital simulation, it's not a real measured output (and I would be amazed if it employed quantized coefficients too - which are needed in a real implementation - it looks like ideal coefficients from a Matlab simulation). And it just shows the effect of the 16FS digital filter; it's absolutely nothing to do with jitter; I could present the same plot but instead of running at 384 KHz it would be at 98 MHz, as digital filtering within all my DAC's are not limited to 16FS but extend to 2048 FS. Without the 2048FS filter you would see sidebands at 16FS, 32FS, 48FS, 64FS...



Thanks mr. Watts, that would explain the difference (-300dB is probably not measurable anyway). Would you care to point out to where does the reclocking of the source signal take place - I assumed originally from the Hugo diagrams it is done by recreating the time base with the fpga clocking frequency?


----------



## Rob Watts

Leo- said:


> Thanks mr. Watts, that would explain the difference (-300dB is probably not measurable anyway). Would you care to point out to where does the reclocking of the source signal take place - I assumed originally from the Hugo diagrams it is done by recreating the time base with the fpga clocking frequency?


It's done by the DPLL - and this creates a new word clock, synchronous to the ultra low jitter local clock. Internally, the data has a micro buffer, so data is clocked out by the DPLL created word clock. 

The DPLL module is identical for Mojo right up to Dave. Use of this system completely eliminates incoming source jitter; indeed, I can add 2uS of source jitter, and it makes zero measurable difference.


----------



## swesko

I hear background noise ie old vinyl like sound when using usb out from my galaxy s8 is this normal?or are the tracks at fault?or my iem too sensitive?


----------



## 435279

swesko said:


> I hear background noise ie old vinyl like sound when using usb out from my galaxy s8 is this normal?or are the tracks at fault?or my iem too sensitive?



That could be the well known RF interference issue, is it silent in air-plane mode?


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 30, 2017)

It's likely from the antenna of the S8 as the Mojo's housing is not shielded to block out the RF noise.  Although, it sounds like buzzing noise.  Like SteveOliver says, try put it in Airplane mode.


----------



## swesko

SteveOliver said:


> That could be the well known RF interference issue, is it silent in air-plane mode?





SilverEars said:


> It's likely from the antenna of the S8 as the Mojo's housing is not shielded to block out the RF noise.  Although, it sounds like buzzing noise.  Like SteveOliver says, try put it in Airplane mode.



Well thats the thing, i know what interference sounds like but dunno if what im hearing is interference  but the background is not black, its like an old record playing but when i hit pause for example i dont hear anything


----------



## 435279

Some people are more sensitive to hearing some background hiss when using sensitive iem's, you may be in that group. My old ears don't work that well.


----------



## SilverEars

Ok, I had similar experience with Lotoo PAW Gold.  When the music is playing, you can hear a slight static sound underneath.  I have S8 as well, but I don't have any issues besides RFI, and I'm using Andromeda which is quite sensitive to pick up low noise floors.


----------



## Julienstanford

Do both 3.5 audio out jacks send 4V when the Mojo is in line out mode? 

I'd like to use one 3.5 jack for my headphone amp and the other 3.5 Jack for my speaker app. Then I wouldn't need to swap cables and only turn on the app I want to listen to.


----------



## 435279

Julienstanford said:


> Do both 3.5 audio out jacks send 4V when the Mojo is in line out mode?
> 
> I'd like to use one 3.5 jack for my headphone amp and the other 3.5 Jack for my speaker app. Then I wouldn't need to swap cables and only turn on the app I want to listen to.



Yes, they are physically connected together inside.


----------



## DavidW

I see that Apple has officially released iOS 11 (at least it showed up on my iPhone this morning as a pending update). I have not done so yet. Has anyone updated to iOS 11 on has the Mojo and has the Mojo remained operational? I have had only very minor issues with 10.3 and will not move to 11 until there is confirmation from others. I know that my experience with 10.3 is not universal, but it is a safe haven for me until the Poly is released in the next few weeks.


----------



## swesko

SilverEars said:


> Ok, I had similar experience with Lotoo PAW Gold.  When the music is playing, you can hear a slight static sound underneath.  I have S8 as well, but I don't have any issues besides RFI, and I'm using Andromeda which is quite sensitive to pick up low noise floors.


I have westone w60 and are sensible and my ears are very sensible as well thats why i enjoy high end gear more than others  but it can be annoying as with the mojo. So im gonna try it with my dal next week and see if i hear anything


----------



## SomeGuyDude

You know what's also neat?


Julienstanford said:


> Do both 3.5 audio out jacks send 4V when the Mojo is in line out mode?
> 
> I'd like to use one 3.5 jack for my headphone amp and the other 3.5 Jack for my speaker app. Then I wouldn't need to swap cables and only turn on the app I want to listen to.



Mojos will occasionally have issues with the botton-side output. So be careful.


----------



## Music Alchemist

swesko said:


> I hear background noise ie old vinyl like sound when using usb out from my galaxy s8 is this normal?or are the tracks at fault?or my iem too sensitive?





swesko said:


> Well thats the thing, i know what interference sounds like but dunno if what im hearing is interference  but the background is not black, its like an old record playing but when i hit pause for example i dont hear anything



Could just be recording hiss, in which case it's not a problem; just showing you what's on the recording.

Try playing the same files with the Mojo from other sources and with other headphones. Also try tracks that you know don't contain hiss.


----------



## Hooster

Julienstanford said:


> Do both 3.5 audio out jacks send 4V when the Mojo is in line out mode?
> 
> I'd like to use one 3.5 jack for my headphone amp and the other 3.5 Jack for my speaker app. Then I wouldn't need to swap cables and only turn on the app I want to listen to.



The Mojo will send out as many V as you tell it to by adjusting the volume. There is really no line out "mode". Both outputs are connected together so will send out the same volume.


----------



## jarnopp

Hooster said:


> The Mojo will send out as many V as you tell it to by adjusting the volume. There is really no line out "mode". Both outputs are connected together so will send out the same volume.



Yes, but the volume shortcut known as "line out" (holding down both volume buttons when turning Mojo on) will set the volume to 3V (not 4V) output.  This will not be remembered by Mojo when you turn it off and on again, unless you have changed the volume manually.  4 clicks down from line out will give you 1.9V, and I think 2 clicks up will give you about 4V, if that's what you need.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 30, 2017)

How much you send out depends on input sensitivity of the Amp, gain, and headphone sensitivity.  It works as a preamp, but like a digitally volume adjustable DAC.  Dedicated DACs typically are not meant to be driving transducer directly, and hence output impedance is greater than ideal(which Mojo is close to nil so you can drive wider range of impedance of transducers out of it directly which is the most reasonable reason for getting one).  Think of as a DAC and like stated above, voltage gets adjusted by volume, and I personally find that the signal output seems clean for the built in amp for my JBL 305 monitors(and my outlook for using it as powered speaker DAC is quite high, notice I only said this for speakers) Great match.  I've tried others and Mojo sounds most linear to my ears out of the 305s.


----------



## NaiveSound

Cannot connect note 8 to mojo.  I keep buying various OTG cables on Amazon  ( micro usb / usb type c)  and none recognize my mojo, so note doesn't play on it, plz help


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 30, 2017)

I have S8, and S8 does recognize the Mojo as an audio device, however, no apps except Usb Audio player pro outputs audio to the Mojon and you must set it to output audio via usb through the usb audio player pro settings.


----------



## NaiveSound

My other phones don't recognize my mojo all of a sudden... Could it of broke?


----------



## coolcrew23

coolcrew23 said:


> Has anyone tried a Chord Mojo and a Darkvoice 336SE? Plan to try this setup


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 1, 2017)

Quick comparison of DAC preamp output of Mojo(with Hugo 2 mixed in) vs Questyle CMA600i:

When driving full sized headphone M1060 planars, the 600i has more refinement as does the Hugo 2(which I have recently tried).  600i tend to sounded a bit warm with wide stage presentation compared to the Hugo 2.  600i has more of a laid back treble charactersitics compared to the Hugo 2, and also the Mojo.  If you have the 800 or 800s, 600i should help in supressing the peaks in the lower treble region as it is laid back, and especially it's sibilant characteristics.  Although 600i sounds more detailed as does the Hugo 2 than the Mojo, it has a bit of a treble texturing that creates a slight faux detailing.  It's not the most resolving source I've tried for this reason.  Compared to the Hugo 2, it does present a warmer sig, and given it suppresses some peakiness may come off as a tube like presentation in sig although it is solid stage DAC/Amp.  In terms of detailing, the definition of both the 600i and Hugo 2 is better, but Hugo 2 can be the most transparent which may not bide well at the output with peaky tracks, and therefore I prefer the 600i than the Hugo 2.  600i comes very close to the Hugo 2 for being less than half the price, but downside is that it is not portable like the Hugo 2 or the Mojo.

I would recommend giving M1060 a try as it does scale with better sources.

Mojo, although lacks a bit on the definition and resolution of sound compared to the other two, interestingly sounds very good out of my studio monitor speakers. I have not tested the Hugo 2 yet with the 305 monitors though.  What Mojo does well is punchiness and tightness and how well it controls the planar drivers of the M1060, but with this, it has a more of a forward and aggressive characteristic.

Lesson here is that although 600i better than Mojo for headphones, not for my studio monitors(JBL 305).  For some reason, the dynamics and definition is lost using the powered speakers as output.  As I've said in the past, out of any DAP/portable DAC/Amp, Mojo has provided the cleanest output to my JBL 305 powered speakers.  So, just because a source does well for headphones, doesn't mean, it will equally perform well for speakers.  Just to add, I've used balanced output of 600i and headphone out of Mojo.  This is also a lesson that balanced does not mean better.

This was quite counter intuitive experience as I hear punchy bass out of the M1060 planars, but not my JBL 305, do I take it that planars are driven better with 600i, but not really for dynamic speakers.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

NaiveSound said:


> My other phones don't recognize my mojo all of a sudden... Could it of broke?



Does anything at all recognize it?


----------



## Music Alchemist (Oct 1, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> I have not tested the Hugo 2 yet with the 305 monitors though.



How the Hugo 2 compares to the Mojo with speakers is the main thing I'm curious about.

If you still have your hands on it, I'd be very interested in your impressions! Be sure to test all types of music.

I don't recall how well you have the monitors set up in your room or even if you're using full-size stands. I did lots of experimenting with the positioning of the LSR305s when I had the 2Qute and Mojo. It's worth the trouble since you can get significantly better sound with the right room setup.

(Ironically, my floorstanding speakers seem to be less sensitive to this. I noticed that I had less problems with room acoustics in general with them despite how much larger and more complex they are.)



SilverEars said:


> Lesson here is that although 600i better than Mojo for headphones, not for my studio monitors(JBL 305). For some reason, the dynamics and definition is lost using the powered speakers as output.



Do you think it's because the 600i's electronics are interfering with the signal even though it can function as a line level preamplifier? I noticed that my Schiit SYS passive preamp sounded better than using conventional amps (such as the ones in the iFi micro iDSD and Schiit Fulla 2 DAC/amps) as preamps. (And naturally, the Mojo doesn't have that problem either.)


----------



## Leo-

Rob Watts said:


> It's done by the DPLL - and this creates a new word clock, synchronous to the ultra low jitter local clock. Internally, the data has a micro buffer, so data is clocked out by the DPLL created word clock.
> 
> The DPLL module is identical for Mojo right up to Dave. Use of this system completely eliminates incoming source jitter; indeed, I can add 2uS of source jitter, and it makes zero measurable difference.



Hi Rob, thanks for the answers. I was perhaps confused since I read that Mojo did not use the same USB clocking as the Hugo - perhaps there _is_ a difference? I would have some more questions regarding the DSD engine for a small experiment that I'm doing using some studio mastered material, perhaps could I contact you directly?

Just to not let my original comment in the air, John Atkinson has shown some clear jitter signals on the Mojo. Is that somehow particular to the Toslink input? Care to ellaborate?


----------



## Hooster

SilverEars said:


> Lesson here is that although 600i better than Mojo for headphones, not for my studio monitors(JBL 305).  *For some reason, the dynamics and definition is lost using the powered speakers as output.*  As I've said in the past, out of any DAP/portable DAC/Amp, Mojo has provided the cleanest output to my JBL 305 powered speakers.  So, just because a source does well for headphones, doesn't mean, it will equally perform well for speakers.  Just to add, I've used balanced output of 600i and headphone out of Mojo.  This is also a lesson that balanced does not mean better.



Your post is fascinating to me. A couple of days ago I came close to replacing my Mojo with a 600i.I used the Mojo directly into a power amplifier, which is close to using it directly into monitors. Well, I actually ended up getting an Oppo UDP-205. I am truly delighted, what a gloriously well engineered piece of equipment. To me it's DAC is almost night and day better than the Mojo. It even makes music from youtube sound fascinating and fun to listen to. Oh, and it also plays DVDs, SACDs and Blu Rays beautifully. I am glad I did not get the 600i.

I have said this before, but now I say it with more conviction, my days of upgrading are over for a while. I came to Mojo from an Oppo HA-1. I felt that the Mojo had incrementally better sound quality than the HA-1, slightly better and also sideways, towards a more analogue, warm kind of presentation. The step from Mojo to UDP-205 is bigger to my ears and is up rather than sideways. 

Finally, I have been considering a Hugo2. I have finally crossed that off my list. The reasons are in order of importance, value for money, a battery that who knows when will need replacing and quirky ergonomics. 

Thanks, Chord for making the Mojo. Owning it was fun.


----------



## musickid

hi hooster 

i don't understand how the oppo doubles as bluray player//headphone system. i do have 4k/hdr tv but not that much into movies i'm more music. would the bluray function be wasted and if i use roon/tidal how to set up? many thanks


----------



## Hooster

musickid said:


> hi hooster
> 
> i don't understand how the oppo doubles as bluray player//headphone system. i do have 4k/hdr tv but not that much into movies i'm more music. would the bluray function be wasted and if i use roon/tidal how to set up? many thanks



I have not tried the Oppo with headphones yet, but it is great with my speakers. I use it with an external XMOS decoder to the so spdif  coax and it is just plug and play. 

Even if you don't use blu ray it is well worth it. The picture quality from streaming video like Netflix is for example amazing. I suspect that the Oppo would be worth the price, even if it was just a dac. The sound is just lovely.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 1, 2017)

Hooster said:


> Finally, I have been considering a Hugo2. I have finally crossed that off my list. The reasons are in order of importance, value for money, a battery that who knows when will need replacing and quirky ergonomics.
> 
> Thanks, Chord for making the Mojo. Owning it was fun.


For the money, I wouldn't bother with Hugo 2, wait until it drops in value once the hype dies down like how Hugo 1 has suffered, and this is the case with lots of gears here.  I didn't find it amazing to warrant the price point.

UDP-202 is more than twice the price of Mojo, and does it perform well for the practicality of the audience here in headfi for earphones?

I do like that it has myriads of functionalities, but at that price point, it should pretty much be expected if you look around.  For AV functional purposes, it makes sense, but I take your word that it performs well for speakers.  I will have to get a hand on one since I need a top 4k uhd device, and if it function quite well for speakers/headphones, it pretty much hit the bird with more than one stone.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 1, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> Do you think it's because the 600i's electronics are interfering with the signal even though it can function as a line level preamplifier? I noticed that my Schiit SYS passive preamp sounded better than using conventional amps (such as the ones in the iFi micro iDSD and Schiit Fulla 2 DAC/amps) as preamps. (And naturally, the Mojo doesn't have that problem either.)


Well, SYS is for dropping the line-level voltage to the amp passively, which functions pretty much like a volume knob infront of the amp section of an amp.  I have no idea what is causing the differences in output for various devices I've tried as preamp, but for sure Mojo has worked out well with the powered speakers.


----------



## Yourmomm

Hooster said:


> Well, I actually ended up getting an Oppo UDP-205. The step from Mojo to UDP-205 is bigger to my ears and is up rather than sideways.



It must be a big improvement to the Oppo bdp 105d, whose dac I don't rate over that of the Mojo...i'd be interested in hearing others' perspectives of the UDP-205, as this would possibly be a more cost-effective and widely useful upgrade, than a new dac/headphone amp alone, for those wishing to spread their Mojo wings...

PS thanks for the heads-up for that breeze audio usb-to-optical converter,  @Hooster; I bought one,  and do really like the difference it makes...


----------



## Hooster (Oct 1, 2017)

Yourmomm said:


> PS thanks for the heads-up for that breeze audio usb-to-optical converter,  @Hooster; I bought one,  and do really like the difference it makes...



Thanks for the feedback. The Breeze is great and a great value.

I believe that the upd-205"s dac is far superior to previous Oppo dacs.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Hooster said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The Breeze is great and a great value.
> 
> I believe that the upd-205"s dac is far superior to previous Oppo dacs.



Going off-topic here, but are you using powered speakers with the 205, or do you have a power amp connected to it? UDP-205 is on my list when I'm upgrading my home theater at some point, and I was wondering if it makes sense to connect eg. Schiit Vidar to the 205, and drive passive speakers, like Elac Uni-Fis or Adantes with the system? We can continue the discussion via PM if its too distracting for the topic.


----------



## coolcrew23

Is the Mojo really considered to have a warm signature? Planning to pair it with my tube amp. Worried about this being too bassy or muddy.


----------



## Yourmomm

coolcrew23 said:


> Is the Mojo really considered to have a warm signature? Planning to pair it with my tube amp. Worried about this being too bassy or muddy.



Sounds pretty good through my woo audio WA2, so I would say, not particularly. But then that's with my Beyers Dt 1770 pros, which need something to take their edge off... Combo works really well. It might help to know what you're trying to drive, as this will have more effect on the final sound imho...


----------



## coolcrew23

Yourmomm said:


> Sounds pretty good through my woo audio WA2, so I would say, not particularly. But then that's with my Beyers Dt 1770 pros, which need something to take their edge off... Combo works really well. It might help to know what you're trying to drive, as this will have more effect on the final sound imho...



Thanks for the response. 

Plan to use the Chord Mojo as DAC to my Darkvoice 336SE and use Sennheiser HD6XX. I do adminy that I prefer strong bass and a warm signature. I just don’t want too much.


----------



## Yourmomm (Oct 2, 2017)

coolcrew23 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Plan to use the Chord Mojo as DAC to my Darkvoice 336SE and use Sennheiser HD6XX. I do adminy that I prefer strong bass and a warm signature. I just don’t want too much.



Yep I've not heard the darkvoice but those around here seem to rate it highly...i also have sennheiser HD600's (and used to have sennheiser hd800s) and the setup described above works well for them, too... Better for hd800s than hd600's though imho, as the treble's not at all bright in the 600's.

You might find your proposed setup a bit polite with 600's and 650's for your described tastes, as I find them slightly on the darker side of neutral sounding 'phones...i use my Beyers when I want to listen to EDM or rock (or when I need to Listen to closed phones as I don't want to disturb others in the house), and sennies hd600's through the same setup when I want a change from my Ethers... But Ethers mostly, through Mojo alone, for everything other than EDM and rock.


----------



## coolcrew23

Yourmomm said:


> Yep I've not heard the darkvoice but those around here seem to rate it highly...i also have sennheiser HD600's (and used to have sennheiser hd800s) and the setup described above works well for them, too... Better for hd800s than hd600's though imho, as the treble's not at all bright in the 600's.
> 
> You might find your proposed setup a bit polite with 600's and 650's for your described tastes, as I find them slightly on the darker side of neutral sounding 'phones...i use my Beyers when I want to listen to EDM or rock (or when I need to Listen to closed phones as I don't want to disturb others in the house), and sennies hd600's through the same setup when I want a change from my Ethers... But Ethers mostly, through Mojo alone, for everything other than EDM and rock.



Hope to be corrected by people here. I heard the Darkvoice 336se is a poor man’s Woo haha! I’m guessing a Mojo and the Darkvoice will pair well enough with a warmer hd650? Currently use a Dragonfly Red.  Well i’ll find out tomorrow. I’m borrowing my dad’s mojo.


----------



## Yourmomm

coolcrew23 said:


> Hope to be corrected by people here. I heard the Darkvoice 336se is a poor man’s Woo haha! I’m guessing a Mojo and the Darkvoice will pair well enough with a warmer hd650? Currently use a Dragonfly Red.  Well i’ll find out tomorrow. I’m borrowing my dad’s mojo.




I think the WA2 may be the poor man's woo... It's a lot cheaper than their more esoteric gear, and really good sound for the money, but it can't play my Ethers, as it can't handle their low impedance (or any low impedance phones)...

Report back with your impressions of your setup... I'd be interested to hear them


----------



## gunwale

i tried mojo with my phone and pc via usb input.

i wasnt impressed.

just today, i tried sound blaster e5 optical output to mojo.

it sounded very colorful but in a good way.

sound blaster e5 alone has very weird sound stage and low resolution.

i think a good source is more beneficial to mojo than an amp.


----------



## Jawed

Mojo into HD 650 is superb from Huawei P10 using OTG and Onkyo player.

Now playing: The Beta Band - Dogs Got a Bone


----------



## Mython

Jawed said:


> Mojo into HD 650 is superb from Huawei P10 using OTG and Onkyo player.
> 
> Now playing: The Beta Band - Dogs Got a Bone




Just for fun, try this youtube clip:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXHLh3C8PGY


----------



## thefitz

Zowie1 said:


> I'm currently using Fiio A5 as an portable amp with L3-LOD, iPod Classic 160 GB and Sennheiser HD 650 (and sometimes with IE800). Would the Chord Mojo be a worthy upgrade compared to A5? I read somewhere on this thread that you can't use the DAC with iPod Classic so is worth getting but only using it as an amp?


I went from a Fiio E12A (not too dissimilar to an A5), and it was like day and night. Keep in mind that the A5 is just an amp, and the Mojo is a magic DAC which will improve your sound the most.


----------



## subversion

Just for anyone looking to buy cables, I purchased some coax cables for my Mojo from flashbacksales in UK. There didn't seem to be a great deal of options for BNC > 3.5mm (from Naim ND5xs to mojo) & also from Fiio X3ii to mojo but flashback were most helpful in getting me sorted...















Hope this helps - cheers!


----------



## Music Alchemist

Yourmomm said:


> the treble's not at all bright in the 600's.



Yes it is. 

It's not nearly as nasty as the HD 700 and HD 800, but it was bad enough that it annoyed me quite often.

Use a neutral solid state amp (such as the Mojo) and play this frequency sweep. The HD 600 has obvious upper frequency peaks.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pyi1gug2s2jumzq/sweep.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Leo-

subversion said:


> Just for anyone looking to buy cables, I purchased some coax cables for my Mojo from flashbacksales in UK. There didn't seem to be a great deal of options for BNC > 3.5mm (from Naim ND5xs to mojo) & also from Fiio X3ii to mojo but flashback were most helpful in getting me sorted...
> 
> Hope this helps - cheers!



Dave from Flashbacksales is a great lad to deal with. Can't recommend them enough for the great service and prices. He will build you any analog cable you may imagine!


----------



## NaiveSound

Nothing recognises my mojo, with different cables.... Smartphone or pc.... It just died..... Buttons light up.... But no sound,  doesn't get recognized.. I have no other player/dac


----------



## Yourmomm

Music Alchemist said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> It's not nearly as nasty as the HD 700 and HD 800, but it was bad enough that it annoyed me quite often.
> 
> ...



It's never annoyed me, unlike the hd800 and (less so) hd800s, so I guess it's all relative...


----------



## Yourmomm (Oct 2, 2017)

NaiveSound said:


> Nothing recognises my mojo, with different cables.... Smartphone or pc.... It just died..... Buttons light up.... But no sound,  doesn't get recognized.. I have no other player/dac



Could be broken female micro usb connector? These always struck me as fragile...

Easy thing to return to chord and analyze, I imagine, and would be fairly cheap to fix too...


----------



## NaiveSound

How do I active the line out and deactivate it? I may of messed something up?  This is devastating, I can't listen to music, out of the phone is straight garbage... I want mojo


----------



## radiocalm

All you do to turn the line out off is power cycle it. When you power it off and start it up again it resets the line out function. To put it in line out you need the device off and then hold down the two volume buttons while you also push the power button to power it on. If you've had the device off and then on again (power cycled it) that's not the issue. Plus the line out isn't anything but a set volume level anyway so I guess I didn't need to say any of that.


----------



## radiocalm

I am using my mojo primarily with my iPhone 7 plus, the new 11.1 update is out. Anyone done this and can say whether mojo will still work? I just use a cck to connect. I'm always scared to update my phone when they come out. I need mojo to work with it. I'm thinking since I use the apple camera connection kit it will work with any update? If anyone knows I'd love some help.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I feel weird as hell using the Mojo with chi-fi but damned if it isn't a great combo.


----------



## Set845

radiocalm said:


> I am using my mojo primarily with my iPhone 7 plus, the new 11.1 update is out. Anyone done this and can say whether mojo will still work? I just use a cck to connect. I'm always scared to update my phone when they come out. I need mojo to work with it. I'm thinking since I use the apple camera connection kit it will work with any update? If anyone knows I'd love some help.



I think you mean 11.0.1. I have an iPhone 7 running 11.0.1. It works but I still get dropouts with my Mojo and Dragonfly Red. The dropouts are far less numerous on 11.0.1 than on 10.3.3. I have two Apple CCK connectors and two USB cables so I know it’s not a connection issue. I’ve noticed the higher the sample rate the more numerous the dropouts occur.


----------



## Leo-

Im almost pulling the trigger on a Hidizs Ap60 for use as transport for the Mojo. The two main criteria are small footprint and DSD capable (no PCM conversions). Any other recommendations?


----------



## kevindiu

Leo- said:


> Im almost pulling the trigger on a Hidizs Ap60 for use as transport for the Mojo. The two main criteria are small footprint and DSD capable (no PCM conversions). Any other recommendations?


Onkyo dps1 or 30r, but remember not to update the latest framework as it removed usb out functionality, it this function will be bring back in next release


----------



## Leo-

kevindiu said:


> Onkyo dps1 or 30r, but remember not to update the latest framework as it removed usb out functionality, it this function will be bring back in next release



I had a look at them, but they do look a bit WAF with that small screen. Wouldn't mind buying something slightly bigger instead (Hidizs AP 200, Fiio X5 mkiii or even Cayin N3). Decisions decisions decisions


----------



## radiocalm

Set845 said:


> I think you mean 11.0.1. I have an iPhone 7 running 11.0.1. It works but I still get dropouts with my Mojo and Dragonfly Red. The dropouts are far less numerous on 11.0.1 than on 10.3.3. I have two Apple CCK connectors and two USB cables so I know it’s not a connection issue. I’ve noticed the higher the sample rate the more numerous the dropouts occur.


Thanks for the reply, that is encouraging, I know eventually I will have to update but I'm glad to know it works. I'm a pretty basic guy, I just use tidal for the most part so I don't really get the drop outs you would from the super hi res and dsd stuff.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 3, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> It's not nearly as nasty as the HD 700 and HD 800, but it was bad enough that it annoyed me quite often.
> 
> ...


You know how nasty 800 is.  Why is 650 opposite?  They need to put out HD825(avg of 0 and 50, LOL) and I'd be for it totally!  I want transient response of 800 with a bit of body, stage and avg'd treble response.  I would bet it come off aggressive out of the Mojo.  800 needs something like Questyle CMA600i to reduce upper mids a bit to rid of the shrill.

This I can see why people would add some color to the chain with an amp.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Oct 3, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> You know how nasty 800 is.  Why is 650 opposite?  They need to put out HD825(avg of 0 and 50, LOL) and I'd be for it totally!  I want transient response of 800 with a bit of body, stage and avg'd treble response.  I would bet it come off aggressive out of the Mojo.  800 needs something like Questyle CMA600i to reduce upper mids a bit to rid of the shrill.
> 
> This I can see why people would add some color to the chain with an amp.



I had no major problems with the HD 650 since it's on the slightly warm and dark side, but still close enough to neutral. (The HD 600 is very similar, but more lean and bright with lower resolution.)

You may or may not have read my posts about the HD 800. I equalized it extensively (via Sonarworks, others' settings, and my own experiments) and realized that much of its sound signature cannot be altered by EQ. I didn't get into physical modifications, but I thought it was interesting that there were only very minor differences between driving it from the Mojo and driving it from solid state amps that cost thousands. I was never impressed by its transient response since I'm used to electrostats. (Which can be _too_ fast for some.)


----------



## Zojokkeli

Music Alchemist said:


> By the way, a proper HD 800 successor is in the works. My friend linked me to a photo of it.



Care to share?


----------



## Leo-

Zojokkeli said:


> Care to share?



Sharing is caring!


----------



## paruchuribros

During the last year Thanksgiving sale, I have got LCD-2. With Mojo, they sound weak. Sounds like they are not playing with full potential. Is it an issue with Mojo (can't power LCD-2) or my set of LCD-2 got some issues?


----------



## Music Alchemist (Oct 3, 2017)

Zojokkeli said:


> Care to share?





Leo- said:


> Sharing is caring!



I should have asked my friend for the source, because I just realized that it's actually the KuruDa KD-P1, which is a $5,000 Japanese headphone that merely resembles the HD 800. (My bad, and sorry for the off-topic.)

https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10001642.jpg
https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10001643.jpg



paruchuribros said:


> During the last year Thanksgiving sale, I have got LCD-2. With Mojo, they sound weak. Sounds like they are not playing with full potential. Is it an issue with Mojo (can't power LCD-2) or my set of LCD-2 got some issues?



What do you mean by weak? My LCD-2F got very loud very quickly with the Mojo and I had no serious issues with the sound.


----------



## IQBALSH

musickid said:


> i tried with the cable supplied and when i compared to my beyers jack which nicely clicks into place the flow's one just would not. i'm not risking it. anyhow the flow after 3 hours on myhead is just not the comfort fit i wanted. they look stunning and even from my imac sounded great. shame really. i hope mr sony brings me luck. just a TOTL headphone needed to complete this episode.
> 
> for iqbalsh have you tried charging the phone whilst simultaneously listening to music?


Sorry for the late reply, yes tried charging the IPhone while listening to music through the mojo. My experience was that I get interference from the mobile signal, flight mode should fix that


----------



## miketlse

Music Alchemist said:


> I should have asked my friend for the source, because I just realized that it's actually the KuruDa KD-P1, which is a $5,000 Japanese headphone that merely resembles the HD 800. (My bad, and sorry for the off-topic.)
> 
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10001642.jpg
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10001643.jpg
> ...


Pictures did make me think of a *very open back* Focal Utopia.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 3, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> I should have asked my friend for the source, because I just realized that it's actually the KuruDa KD-P1, which is a $5,000 Japanese headphone that merely resembles the HD 800. (My bad, and sorry for the off-topic.)
> 
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10001642.jpg
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10001643.jpg
> ...


There's a difference between properly driven or controlled and loud.  Even with iSine20, only DAP I found to drive it well was Lotoo PAW Gold.  You can tell the differences in how different sources drive the transducers, and unfortunately coherency can be effected if not properly driven, and planars can sound shouty or hollow although I haven't experienced with with M1060 which is well controlled by Mojo, but the sound can be refined by better sources I realized.

As for that Kuruda, looking at how open they are, they probably do not run into headphone inner space container sound effects that headphones have.  I recently noticed this comparing to speakers.  In ways I like the direct sound feed of headphones compared to speakers(which helps in hearing better details), but there are the benefits of how open the speakers are with definition and tonality.


----------



## Music Alchemist

SilverEars said:


> There's a difference between properly driven or controlled and loud.



Yes, but Chord and many of their owners would contend that they are being properly driven by the Mojo, Hugo, etc. Here's a good post relating to that:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-hugo.702787/page-123#post-10459450


----------



## NaiveSound

I still just can get anything to recognize my mojo.... Idk what's going on... Desperate... I don have any warranty, how can I fix myself?


----------



## musickid

please list the problems to see if i can help.


----------



## Hooster

NaiveSound said:


> I still just can get anything to recognize my mojo.... Idk what's going on... Desperate... I don have any warranty, how can I fix myself?



Just send it in for repair. Chances are it is something simple, like a bad connection.


----------



## DivaFonda

NaiveSound said:


> I still just can get anything to recognize my mojo.... Idk what's going on... Desperate... I don have any warranty, how can I fix myself?



No warranty? Did you buy second hand? If that's the case, if you bought from a friend, have them send it back for you under warranty. Or does anyone know if Chord would repair for a price?


----------



## Hooster

DivaFonda said:


> No warranty? Did you buy second hand? If that's the case, if you bought from a friend, have them send it back for you under warranty. Or does anyone know if Chord would repair for a price?



Yes, of course Chord supports it's products and will repair for a price. 

It kind of makes me sad that you asked that question though. It seems like we have been trained to discard/dispose of products and that there is no point in repairing anything because the next great thing is here, or just around the corner.


----------



## DivaFonda

Hooster said:


> Yes, of course Chord supports it's products and will repair for a price.
> 
> It kind of makes me sad that you asked that question though. It seems like we have been trained to discard/dispose of products and that there is no point in repairing anything because the next great thing is here, or just around the corner.


 
Well there are some companies who leave second hand or grey market buyers on their own. I've seen it happen too many times, so unfortunately I ask, no matter who the company is.


----------



## NaiveSound

Mojo power button lights up red when I connect via otg to a smartphone/pc. But after a few minutes (while no music ever plays) the power button shuts off(no color) but volume buttons are still on.  Cannot play any music....

Once I hooked up a bad otg cable to it ever since it doesn't start any music with good working otg cables.... I'm desperate as it was my sole dac/amp.     Music is lifeless... It's pathetic how dependent I have become to mojo


----------



## musickid

try with computer and report back to see if mojo works?


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 3, 2017)

paruchuribros said:


> During the last year Thanksgiving sale, I have got LCD-2. With Mojo, they sound weak. Sounds like they are not playing with full potential. Is it an issue with Mojo (can't power LCD-2) or my set of LCD-2 got some issues?


I had the LCD2 which I rid of due to less mid presence after getting it to drive properly.  My experience was that it doesn't get driven easily like the dynamics(hd650) with the same source.  Same issue with Ether Flow C.  Mid presence wasn't all thay coherent.  I mean come on, it cost 1.7k.  Why do I get better clarity from a $300 planar?  Unacceptable.  Some of these high-end prices being such a disappointing risk is rediculous.

Who said more performance generally scale with price?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SilverEars said:


> I had the LCD2 which I rid of due to less mid presence after getting it to drive properly.  My experience was that it doesn't get driven easily like the dynamics(hd650) with the same source.  Same issue with Ether Flow C.  Mid presence wasn't all thay coherent.  I mean come on, it cost 1.7k.  Why do I get better clarity from a $300 planar?  Unacceptable.  Some of these high-end prices being such a disappointing risk is rediculous.
> 
> Who said more performance generally scale with price?



So basically you're saying it's the headphones' fault that you didn't give them good amplification. Nice work.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

paruchuribros said:


> During the last year Thanksgiving sale, I have got LCD-2. With Mojo, they sound weak. Sounds like they are not playing with full potential. Is it an issue with Mojo (can't power LCD-2) or my set of LCD-2 got some issues?



The Mojo doesn't do especially well with big planars that I've found. My LCD-X sounds significantly better out of the Deckard than the Mojo.


----------



## NaiveSound

I did, it's like the pc/smartphone or mojo recognize the connection to mojo as the power button lights ip, but after a little while the power button goes off with the volume buttons still on. But no music being played at any time


----------



## Rob Watts

NaiveSound said:


> I did, it's like the pc/smartphone or mojo recognize the connection to mojo as the power button lights ip, but after a little while the power button goes off with the volume buttons still on. But no music being played at any time


Sounds like you have a fully depleted battery.
Turn it off; connect the charger; make sure the light under the charger is white and does not flash; leave it to charge overnight. If it is fully depleted, it could take 12 hours to re-charge.


----------



## x RELIC x

SomeGuyDude said:


> The Mojo doesn't do especially well with big planars that I've found. My LCD-X sounds significantly better out of the Deckard than the Mojo.



The Deckard was exceptionally warm to me when I tried it at a meet last summer when I purchased my LCD-i4 (using my DAVE as a reference).


----------



## Yourmomm

Rob Watts said:


> Sounds like you have a fully depleted battery.
> Turn it off; connect the charger; make sure the light under the charger is white and does not flash; leave it to charge overnight. If it is fully depleted, it could take 12 hours to re-charge.



I was thinking this, too. Are you sure you're charging it properly? Flashing white light under charging cable means it's NOT charging properly...and that you need to connect it to a more powerful charger...


----------



## svfoo123

I have been running the Mojo through my pc attached to my LCD 2014 Fazor and I feel that it does an exceptional job of instrument separation and powering it.


----------



## SilverEars

SomeGuyDude said:


> So basically you're saying it's the headphones' fault that you didn't give them good amplification. Nice work.


If you read it again, that's not what it states.


----------



## Music Alchemist

I think people are confusing the sound signature of an amp with its ability to drive headphones. As long as the basic requirements are met, the same amount of power is used for any given headphone to reach any given SPL regardless of the amp. Just because you like the sound more doesn't mean it's "driving it better" or whatever.


----------



## Mython

Longtime readers of this thread will already be familiar with this, but for more recent newcomers, here is something on driving Audeze headphones using Mojo:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1230#post-12631354


----------



## NaiveSound

Rob Watts said:


> Sounds like you have a fully depleted battery.
> Turn it off; connect the charger; make sure the light under the charger is white and does not flash; leave it to charge overnight. If it is fully depleted, it could take 12 hours to re-charge.




Thank you so much kind sir.   I have done that, it is now fully charged. But like before, when I first turn on mojo and connect it to pc/smartphone via otg cable it stays red for a short while then it will tunnoff. Thr volume buttons always stay on.   Android says there is no USB, it asks me to (charge /midi/transfer files) ect.    UAPP says that it cannot detect a dac.    Windows shows nothing at all.

I don't have anything that will play to mojo via optical or coax.  I have a tv.... But no audio sources.

Listening at music out of my phone is just garbage,  I got so burned in with mojo thst nothing else is decent.


I loved my mojo and took very very good care of it.... I wish there was something I could do. Money is very tight and I wish I could fix it somehow myself


----------



## maxh22

NaiveSound said:


> Thank you so much kind sir.   I have done that, it is now fully charged. But like before, when I first turn on mojo and connect it to pc/smartphone via otg cable it stays red for a short while then it will tunnoff. Thr volume buttons always stay on.   Android says there is no USB, it asks me to (charge /midi/transfer files) ect.    UAPP says that it cannot detect a dac.    Windows shows nothing at all.
> 
> I don't have anything that will play to mojo via optical or coax.  I have a tv.... But no audio sources.
> 
> ...




Try uninstalling UAPP and restart your phone. Do the same with the Chord drivers on your windows pc. 
If there is a red light when you plug in your phone that means a handshake between Mojo and the connected device has just been established. 
Drivers could sometimes mess with the handshake so it makes sense to reinstall them if things aren't working.


----------



## Jawed

Music Alchemist said:


> I think people are confusing the sound signature of an amp with its ability to drive headphones. As long as the basic requirements are met, the same amount of power is used for any given headphone to reach any given SPL regardless of the amp. Just because you like the sound more doesn't mean it's "driving it better" or whatever.


I found, when comparing DAVE and Hugo TT, that at higher listening levels bass would sound very slightly "phat" on TT versus DAVE at the same level, playing into HD 800 S. Turning down the volume on both, the phatness disappeared from TT.

So, while TT theoretically has far more power and voltage swing than HD 800 S needs, it turns out that it's still possible to hear distortion at higher listening levels (not insane, about -22dB on DAVE, I don't know what colours that is on Mojo). Normally an amplifier's power is specified along with distortion, e.g. 0.1%. Distortion rises with increasing loudness and Chord's cheaper DACs with headphone output will be heard producing more distortion than expected at normal levels. DAVE, despite being more powerful, probably does have comparatively audible distortion with the trickiest, hardest to drive, headphones, even if it doesn't clip.

Before I did a proper comparison, I swore blind that TT is powerful enough for HD 800 S based on the specifications. Now I prefer to post occasional reminders that the power/distortion specifications are misleading. Mojo has about the same power/distortion ratings as Hugo TT.

My friend's Mojo sounds absolutely awesome driving HD 650s, for what it's worth. You have to spend thousands of dollars to get a worthwhile upgrade on that...

Now playing: Three's Company - Danny Boy


----------



## NaiveSound

maxh22 said:


> Try uninstalling UAPP and restart your phone. Do the same with the Chord drivers on your windows pc.
> If there is a red light when you plug in your phone that means a handshake between Mojo and the connected device has just been established.
> Drivers could sometimes mess with the handshake so it makes sense to reinstall them if things aren't working.





Just did,  doeebt work, the Mojo behaves the same way,   in pc it doesn't even pull it up that there is something in Thr usb port.

Android gives me these options


----------



## harpo1

NaiveSound said:


> Just did,  doeebt work, the Mojo behaves the same way,   in pc it doesn't even pull it up that there is something in Thr usb port.
> 
> Android gives me these options


Do you have the host side of the usb otg cable connected to your phone?  Also is your mojo turned on before connecting to your phone?


----------



## Yourmomm (Oct 4, 2017)

NaiveSound said:


> Just did,  doeebt work, the Mojo behaves the same way,   in pc it doesn't even pull it up that there is something in Thr usb port.
> 
> Android gives me these options



Still sounds like it might be a dodgy USB cable, or USB connector on the Mojo. Could also be that for internal battery is kaput and not holding enough charge to power Mojo properly, even when fully charged...Can't you rule the former out, by using TOSLINK with another source? That would at least begin to narrow down problem, but chances are you will have to return to chord in any event...i really can't see this being an expensive repair, unless you have water damaged it or something like that... Ive dropped my mojo a million times without problem, and there are no reliability issues which I am aware of, so they are pretty hardy little things, not likely to just develop a major fault, without obvious cause...

More likely to be something simple... But no less annoying for that!


----------



## NaiveSound

Yourmomm said:


> Still sounds like it might be a dodgy USB cable, or USB connector on the Mojo. Could also be that for internal battery is kaput and not holding enough charge to power Mojo properly, even when fully charged...Can't you rule the former out, by using TOSLINK with another source? That would at least begin to narrow down problem, but chances are you will have to return to chord in any event...i really can't see this being an expensive repair, unless you have water damaged it or something like that... Ive dropped my mojo a million times without problem, and there are no reliability issues which I am aware of, so they are pretty hardy little things, not likely to just develop a major fault, without obvious cause...
> 
> More likely to be something simple... But no less annoying for that!




I have optical cable, but I have  nothing to connect to.  My TV is it. Would thay work?


----------



## NaiveSound

I tried it, it worked.    Otg cable to laptop or smartphone still doesn't work.  Thr power button colors up but that's all... Idk what to do. Depressing


----------



## harpo1

NaiveSound said:


> I tried it, it worked.    Otg cable to laptop or smartphone still doesn't work.  Thr power button colors up but that's all... Idk what to do. Depressing


You don't use an OTG cable to your laptop.  Use a regular usb cable.


----------



## NaiveSound

harpo1 said:


> You don't use an OTG cable to your laptop.  Use a regular usb cable.




Yes for laptop just q normal cable, but for smartphone I use otg. But no music playing.   Jeez... How much will it cost to fix? And who knows how long it takes to get back to me.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Oct 4, 2017)

Jawed said:


> I found, when comparing DAVE and Hugo TT, that at higher listening levels bass would sound very slightly "phat" on TT versus DAVE at the same level, playing into HD 800 S. Turning down the volume on both, the phatness disappeared from TT.
> 
> So, while TT theoretically has far more power and voltage swing than HD 800 S needs, it turns out that it's still possible to hear distortion at higher listening levels (not insane, about -22dB on DAVE, I don't know what colours that is on Mojo). Normally an amplifier's power is specified along with distortion, e.g. 0.1%. Distortion rises with increasing loudness and Chord's cheaper DACs with headphone output will be heard producing more distortion than expected at normal levels. DAVE, despite being more powerful, probably does have comparatively audible distortion with the trickiest, hardest to drive, headphones, even if it doesn't clip.
> 
> ...



I've mentioned many times before that, with the HD 800, the differences I heard between the Mojo and $4,300 430HAD (which can output up to 8W at 50 ohms) were so small that I wouldn't be able to say what they were without a direct comparison. I got no noticeable distortion with the Mojo driving the HD 800 and all sorts of other headphones at high SPL.

The Mojo's listed THD is 0.00017%. That's absurdly low. I would be interested in seeing objective evidence for distortion caused by Chord's DAC/amps as opposed to the headphones themselves.

(Bass naturally sounds "phatter" and more powerful when you turn up the volume, anyway.)


----------



## harpo1

NaiveSound said:


> Yes for laptop just q normal cable, but for smartphone I use otg. But no music playing.   Jeez... How much will it cost to fix? And who knows how long it takes to get back to me.


Have you tried a different usb cable and otg cable?  Cables go bad all the time.


----------



## Yourmomm (Oct 4, 2017)

NaiveSound said:


> I tried it, it worked.    Otg cable to laptop or smartphone still doesn't work.  Thr power button colors up but that's all... Idk what to do. Depressing



You tried what? The optical cable? If so, just buy a new USB/otg cable. If problem still exists it's probably dodgy micro usb connector on Mojo. Would be pennies to fix... If you don't mind voiding your warranty, any decent electrical repairer could do the job, if you're not confident doing it yourself...personally, I would send it to chord for the peace of mind, and just suck it up that you will be without it for a while... Or use something like this, recently recommended to me on this forum:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32499738639.html#autostay

Which isolates and converts your noisy usb signal to an optical one, creating cleaner, more dynamic sound (at least, it worked in my system)... Many more expensive examples of the same equipment available online...

Then you wouldn't ever need your USB connection on your Mojo. I never use mine, anymore...


----------



## harpo1

Yourmomm said:


> You tried what? The optical cable? If so, just buy a new USB/otg cable. If problem still exists it's probably dodgy micro usb connector on Mojo. Would be pennies to fix... If you don't mind voiding your warranty, any decent electrical repairer could do the job, if you're not confident doing it yourself...personally, I would send it to chord for the peace of mind, and just suck it up that you will be without it for a while... Or use something like this, recently recommended to me on this forum:
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32499738639.html#autostay
> 
> ...


How is that decoder going to help him when he mainly uses his stuff as a portable device?


----------



## Yourmomm

harpo1 said:


> How is that decoder going to help him when he mainly uses his stuff as a portable device?



Yep...Only works with pc. So he would have to use his PC, and have to stomach NOT using his portable device, unless he fixes the problem, which he doesn't seem inclined to do. Simple. What would you suggest?


----------



## harpo1

Yourmomm said:


> Yep...Only works with pc. So he would have to use his PC, and have to stomach NOT using his portable device, unless he fixes the problem, which he doesn't seem inclined to do. Simple. What would you suggest?


Since he mainly listens with his mojo connected to his phone.  If I were him I'd take the money he'd spend on what you suggested and put it towards repairing his mojo if it is indeed defective.


----------



## Yourmomm

harpo1 said:


> Since he mainly listens with his mojo connected to his phone.  If I were him I'd take the money he'd spend on what you suggested and put it towards repairing his mojo if it is indeed defective.



Yep. Cos it's not like we haven't been suggesting that, for the past few pages of responses...


----------



## NaiveSound

I purchased a new OTG on Amazon gets here Friday,  if thay doesn't fix it I'll send it in to chord.   The biggest issue with sending it in is that it will take a while... Till I get it back.

I guess either way I will have to do without Mojo.    I wish I had something that could fill thr void.  Ever since the Mojo started to act up (unless it's my cable)  I have just not listened to music at all.   Straight out of the phone is poop


----------



## 435279

Yourmomm said:


> Yep...Only works with pc. So he would have to use his PC, and have to stomach NOT using his portable device, unless he fixes the problem, which he doesn't seem inclined to do. Simple. What would you suggest?



If it were mine I would open it up and re-solder the micro usb connector, I already did so with one of my headphone sockets, which now works perfectly.

The lead-free solder that manufacturers have to use nowadays is very brittle compared to the old 60/40 stuff and very prone to fracture. When re-soldering add a little lead based solder into the joint and it should never fail again.


----------



## NaiveSound

SteveOliver said:


> If it were mine I would open it up and re-solder the micro usb connector, I already did so with one of my headphone sockets, which now works perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would love to do it but I just have no clue what I'm doing and would hate to damage it even more


----------



## 435279

NaiveSound said:


> I would love to do it but I just have no clue what I'm doing and would hate to damage it even more



Agreed, don't attempt it if you are not good with a soldering iron. Also as already mentioned above doing it yourself will void any remaining warranty.


----------



## SilverEars

Anybody know of a cheap 24/192 usb to optical spdif converter?


----------



## Rob Watts

It's extremely unlikely it is Mojo - most likely it is the OTG cable. It's also possible that the phone has thrown a wobbly too, so try another OTG cable, and if that doesn't work, try another phone to make sure before sending it back to Chord.


----------



## Yourmomm

Rob Watts said:


> It's extremely unlikely it is Mojo - most likely it is the OTG cable. It's also possible that the phone has thrown a wobbly too, so try another OTG cable, and if that doesn't work, try another phone to make sure before sending it back to Chord.



I would agree. The idea that it was the Mojo was based on your reports that the problem was universal, 'with every source not recognising it'. The assumption was that you were trying more than one cable! 

Cables, especially cheap ones, go wrong all the time. Bet you any amount of money this is all it is...


----------



## Yourmomm

SilverEars said:


> Anybody know of a cheap 24/192 usb to optical spdif converter?




What do. You mean by cheap? @Hooster recommended this one:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32499738639.html#autostay

Which I bought and works like a charm. Very impressed, for the outlay.


----------



## NaiveSound

Rob Watts said:


> It's extremely unlikely it is Mojo - most likely it is the OTG cable. It's also possible that the phone has thrown a wobbly too, so try another OTG cable, and if that doesn't work, try another phone to make sure before sending it back to Chord.




I just got the other cable and tested it out.  It Is not working.  As soon as I plug cable into phone the Mojo power button colors red. But when I play music it doesn't go through mojo.


New News.... I just got a different phone recently and when I plugged the Mojo to it via  a USB c to micro usb OTG.   The music played only for 1 second then it stopped then I have been having issues.

However when I went to an old phone and now with   new otg cable the problem still persist. Maybe it's not mojo, but what can I do. Not even pc recognized mojo.


----------



## maxh22

SilverEars said:


> Anybody know of a cheap 24/192 usb to optical spdif converter?


The UCA202 is a great choice if you are on a budget, it improves the sound of your source and scales with cleaner sounding sources. The sweet spot so far has been the Jitterbug and UCA202 combo.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KW2YEI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## NaiveSound

Is there any way to *reset mojo *?


----------



## DBaldock9

SilverEars said:


> Anybody know of a cheap 24/192 usb to optical spdif converter?



I'm not sure about the bit-depth/bit-rate, but this unit is budget priced - https://www.amazon.com/USB-DAC-PCM2704-Optical-Converter/dp/B0093KZTEA


----------



## SilverEars

Rob Watts said:


> It's extremely unlikely it is Mojo - most likely it is the OTG cable. It's also possible that the phone has thrown a wobbly too, so try another OTG cable, and if that doesn't work, try another phone to make sure before sending it back to Chord.


That can be crossed off the list of possibilities by connecting a Micro-B usb cable to a computer.  If that works, it's the cable.


----------



## NaiveSound

SilverEars said:


> That can be crossed off the list of possibilities by connecting a Micro-B usb cable to a computer.  If that works, it's the cable.




I did that,  mojo lights up, but windows does not recognize it or install driver or play audio when mojo is plugged


----------



## Music Alchemist

SilverEars said:


> Anybody know of a cheap 24/192 usb to optical spdif converter?





maxh22 said:


> The UCA202 is a great choice if you are on a budget, it improves the sound of your source and scales with cleaner sounding sources. The sweet spot so far has been the Jitterbug and UCA202 combo.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KW2YEI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Gah. That's the one I was gonna mention. It's what I used to output TOSLINK to the Mojo.

It's limited to 24/48, though. If you want to play files that are higher resolution than that, you'd have to use DS (DirectSound; Windows default) instead of bit-perfect output in your player. Or you could convert the files to a lower resolution. (I use dBpoweramp.) They'd sound identical as 16/44 anyway.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 5, 2017)

NaiveSound said:


> I did that,  mojo lights up, but windows does not recognize it or install driver or play audio when mojo is plugged


Perhaps I missed this, but are you using older version of windows(7 specifically?).  Just checking if you installed the driver before plugging in.  Windows 7 failed to install the device for me and had to install the driver manually downloaded from the Chord website.


----------



## miketlse (Oct 5, 2017)

NaiveSound said:


> Is there any way to *reset mojo *?


Reset mojo to what? The only things that you can reset are the battery management circuit, and the line-out voltage, and neither of those will help you.
Just to make sure that all the simple potential root causes have been checked, before you send your Mojo back:

Do all your phones have OTG capability?
Are your phones/computer setup to output music via USB?
Are your music player apps setup to output music via USB?


----------



## musickid

when using mojo line out with a tube amp how do you know for certain whether to use 3v or 1.9v?

thanks mk


----------



## NaiveSound

miketlse said:


> Reset mojo to what? The only things that you can reset are the battery management circuit, and the line-out voltage, and neither of those will help you.
> Just to make sure that all the simple potential root causes have been checked, before you send your Mojo back:
> 
> Do all your phones have OTG capability?
> ...


Yes to all of them.  In that past it worked and now it doesn't.... Fml


----------



## NaiveSound

Just found out something about my mojo problem.

When I first turn mojo on and plug it in a source, the power button colors up.

But if I unplug it from the source and then plug it back in Thr power button does not color up....does that diagnose


----------



## DivaFonda

Does anything happen if you jiggle the cord plugged into it? If so, I do think the port may have gone bad. I don't own this yet, but I've seen power ports go bad on other devices. It works for a second then because something is loose, the connection is lost.


----------



## Jawed

Music Alchemist said:


> The Mojo's listed THD is 0.00017%. That's absurdly low.


That's not when driving headphones though, that'll be into a load of 10K ohm or 100K ohm. Into headphones distortion increases.



> I would be interested in seeing objective evidence for distortion caused by Chord's DAC/amps as opposed to the headphones themselves.


I don't know of any such published results.



> naturally sounds "phatter" and more powerful when you turn up the volume, anyway.)


Except that when playing DAVE at the same volume on the same piece of music it was not "phatter". That was the entire point of my posting, that compared with DAVE, TT (and, I expect Mojo) will be perceptibly distorted at "normal" listening levels into apparently easy to drive headphones, such as HD 800 S.

Now playing: Low - Do You Know How to Waltz?


----------



## Music Alchemist (Oct 5, 2017)

Jawed said:


> That's not when driving headphones though, that'll be into a load of 10K ohm or 100K ohm. Into headphones distortion increases.



What I'm saying is that headphones have much higher distortion in the first place, so we don't know how much of that is caused by the DAC/amp.



Jawed said:


> Except that when playing DAVE at the same volume on the same piece of music it was not "phatter". That was the entire point of my posting, that compared with DAVE, TT (and, I expect Mojo) will be perceptibly distorted at "normal" listening levels into apparently easy to drive headphones, such as HD 800 S.



Okay, but as I stated, I got no noticeable distortion driving the HD 800 from the Mojo, and it was hardly different from using very powerful amps that cost thousands.

Also, you're comparing two different DACs. For all you know, it could be the DAC that made the difference, not the difference in output power.


----------



## Jawed

Music Alchemist said:


> Also, you're comparing two different DACs. For all you know, it could be the DAC that made the difference, not the difference in output power.


No, because when I turned down the volume on TT, the phatness disappeared. And when I turned down the volume on DAVE there was no change in phatness. And when I turned up the volume on DAVE there was no change in phatness either. TT's sound was changing with volume, not DAVE.

DAVE just has lower distortion at the same listening levels.

Now playing: Beneath Autumn Sky - Zealots Awaken


----------



## Music Alchemist

Jawed said:


> No, because when I turned down the volume on TT, the phatness disappeared. And when I turned down the volume on DAVE there was no change in phatness. And when I turned up the volume on DAVE there was no change in phatness either. TT's sound was changing with volume, not DAVE.
> 
> DAVE just has lower distortion at the same listening levels.



And that lower distortion could come from its design (it certainly has lower measured distortion) rather than the fact that it has more output power.

The DAVE only outputs up to 154 mW at 300 ohms anyway. That's less than plenty of $100 headphone amps. And the HD 800 gets up to 600 ohms at some frequencies. All this isn't that relevant, though, because to reach 110 dB, the HD 800 only needs roughly 21 mW at 300 ohms. (Sure, it's 210 mW for 120 dB, but it's doubtful you'd ever get that loud, even with dynamic peaks.)

There just isn't any credible evidence that supports the notion that having excess power does anything at all to the sound, as long as the amp meets the basic requirements. (Which I linked to before.) If there is a difference in sound with a particular amp or DAC/amp and all of them have enough power for the headphone to reach the desired SPL, the difference must come from other aspects of the design aside from output power.


----------



## NaiveSound

DivaFonda said:


> Does anything happen if you jiggle the cord plugged into it? If so, I do think the port may have gone bad. I don't own this yet, but I've seen power ports go bad on other devices. It works for a second then because something is loose, the connection is lost.




Nothing happens when I move the cord around.    But when I plug the cord in it the power button ball lights up (if I unplug and then plug back it the power ball does not color up).

So if it does color up when I first plug it in, doesn't this mean connection of some sort is made?

Mr Rob Watts, plz help


----------



## Jawed

Music Alchemist said:


> And that lower distortion could come from its design (it certainly has lower measured distortion) rather than the fact that it has more output power.


That's the point: when you take the same basic design and improve it with less distortion at the same power, it sounds better  Usually, at the same amount of distortion, this new design will have more power.



> There just isn't any credible evidence that supports the notion that having excess power does anything at all to the sound, as long as the amp meets the basic requirements. (Which I linked to before.)


I have already said that I once would have agreed with you, because according to the specifications of TT, there is no way this kind of distortion would be heard at normal listening levels with HD 800 S.

Then I compared it to DAVE and heard that at the same level, TT sounds distorted (it's subtle, 1 in 50 tracks where you'd notice), simply because it is being played loudly. Turn TT down a little and the distortion disappears. DAVE didn't show this distortion, even when I played the music more loudly.



> If there is a difference in sound with a particular amp or DAC/amp and all of them have enough power for the headphone to reach the desired SPL, the difference must come from other aspects of the design aside from output power.


The specification for power is for a given amount of distortion. So two amps that can both deliver the same power will not necessarily have the same distortion when delivering that power. The amp with the worst distortion at the same power level will tend to sound worse.

As I say, I used to have the same point of view as you, that for "normal listening" SPL, headphones like HD 800 S aren't fussy if the amp is more than powerful enough, like TT. But it turns out that the distortion levels for headphone amplification specification are too generous... It's subtle, but I think it's unfair to suggest that more power (or less distortion at the same power) makes no difference. 

TT and Mojo are about the same power for the same amount of distortion and so with headphones like HD 800 S there will be some pieces of music at normal listening levels where distortion will be heard, varying with volume level. Upgrading to DAVE (or perhaps Hugo 2, which also has lower distortion, I believe) will not show the same variation in distortion at these volume levels.

Now playing: Les Mysteres des Voix Bulgares


----------



## Music Alchemist

Jawed said:


> That's the point: when you take the same basic design and improve it with less distortion at the same power, it sounds better  Usually, at the same amount of distortion, this new design will have more power.
> 
> I have already said that I once would have agreed with you, because according to the specifications of TT, there is no way this kind of distortion would be heard at normal listening levels with HD 800 S.
> 
> ...



Just because it has lower distortion does not mean that the higher maximum output power available is the cause.

It's all about the design of the electronics, not how much power they have in reserve.

I tend to listen loud...and to all types of music...and never encountered (obvious) distortion with the HD 800 driven by the Mojo. The fact that it sounded roughly the same from amps with a lot more power (and at far higher price points) supports my assertion that having more power available (that the headphone would never use unless you increase the volume) has no benefit.

I don't doubt your experiences; only some of your explanations as to the cause.


----------



## 435279

NaiveSound said:


> Nothing happens when I move the cord around.    But when I plug the cord in it the power button ball lights up (if I unplug and then plug back it the power ball does not color up).
> 
> So if it does color up when I first plug it in, doesn't this mean connection of some sort is made?
> 
> Mr Rob Watts, plz help



You will have to return it to your dealer for service, something has broken in there. Rob can't/won't help he is not Chord customer services.

*YOUR ONLY OPTION AT THIS POINT IS TO RETURN IT.*


----------



## Yourmomm

SteveOliver said:


> You will have to return it to your dealer for service, something has broken in there. Rob can't/won't help he is not Chord customer services.
> 
> *YOUR ONLY OPTION AT THIS POINT IS TO RETURN IT.*



+1

Unless you bought a duff cable, time to send it in...


----------



## Arpiben

NaiveSound said:


> Just found out something about my mojo problem.
> 
> When I first turn mojo on and plug it in a source, the power button colors up.
> 
> But if I unplug it from the source and then plug it back in Thr power button does not color up....does that diagnose



Not sure I am understanding you well.
But,in principle, if power ball turns up and stays on it means that USB handshake protocol has been done and it is ok. You should be able to play music from your source.
When dealing with USB OTG cables & Android phones  MOJO must be On first.
When dealing with computers it is more or like 'plug & play' and it should not matter.
If not already done, I will suggest you to limit first your USB trials with a windows7 PC.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 6, 2017)

Music Alchemist said:


> And that lower distortion could come from its design (it certainly has lower measured distortion) rather than the fact that it has more output power.
> 
> The DAVE only outputs up to 154 mW at 300 ohms anyway. That's less than plenty of $100 headphone amps. And the HD 800 gets up to 600 ohms at some frequencies. All this isn't that relevant, though, because to reach 110 dB, the HD 800 only needs roughly 21 mW at 300 ohms. (Sure, it's 210 mW for 120 dB, but it's doubtful you'd ever get that loud, even with dynamic peaks.)
> 
> There just isn't any credible evidence that supports the notion that having excess power does anything at all to the sound, as long as the amp meets the basic requirements. (Which I linked to before.) If there is a difference in sound with a particular amp or DAC/amp and all of them have enough power for the headphone to reach the desired SPL, the difference must come from other aspects of the design aside from output power.


Yes, I believe the distortion measurements, unless it's terrible, is in the orders of magnitude lower than that of headphone distortion, but both distortions are in different domains.  One electrically measured and the other acoustically or mechnical parameter.  How does electrical distortion translates to acoustical is the question.

I know the difference between driven well vs sound signature of the headphones or the source.  You make it sound like it's black and white, that if it gets loud, it's driven well and it's outputting the source's sig.  If you tried iem, headphones, to speakers with various sources, you know it's not so black and white.

Also, there is a difference in being drive well to headphones sound refinement varying with sources.  M1060 was more refined sounding out of CMA600i and Hugo 2.  It's quite obvious.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Oct 6, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> I know the difference between driven well vs sound signature of the headphones or the source. You make it sound like it's black and white, that if it gets loud, it's driven well and it's outputting the source's sig. If you tried iem, headphones, to speakers with various sources, you know it's not so black and white.



You make it sound like I'm new to this. (I am not.) But if the sound of a headphone barely changes at all when comparing driving it from the Mojo and driving it from far more powerful amps that cost thousands, that tells me it's being driven just fine by the Mojo.

The power requirements of headphones are not rocket science. Read *this* and *this*.



SilverEars said:


> Also, there is a difference in being drive well to headphones sound refinement varying with sources. M1060 was more refined sounding out of CMA600i and Hugo 2. It's quite obvious.



And this confuses the matter for people because some will say it's being driven better out of something that sounds better to them and others will say it sounds better because the quality of the DAC is better.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SilverEars said:


> Also, there is a difference in being drive well to headphones sound refinement varying with sources.  M1060 was more refined sounding out of CMA600i and Hugo 2.  It's quite obvious.



$500 amp doesn't sound as good as $1300 and $2000+ models, news at 11.

Tune in tomorrow when we investigate how well a Ford Mustang stacks up against a Lamborghini Aventador.


----------



## Music Alchemist

SomeGuyDude said:


> $500 amp doesn't sound as good as $1300 and $2000+ models



I disagree. Plenty of other Mojo owners do too.


----------



## haiku

How to get the best sound out of the Mojo? R&D @Brimar Audio Labs, Hong Kong.


----------



## TheTrace

Customized mojo?


----------



## Hooster

Ok, I can see why someone would want a Mojo that looks different, but why did they have to put that huge sticker on it, "Sounds of luxury" for pete's sake,? That kind of ruins it for me. That along with the fingerprints and rough finish.


----------



## miketlse

haiku said:


> R&D @Brimar Audio Labs, Hong Kong.


The only reason to copy the case if you are doing R&D, is if you are doing research into creating a fake. @Mojo ideas 
The only saving grace is that if they are trying to create a fake, they still have many years of research needed into machining cases.


----------



## haiku

miketlse said:


> The only reason to copy the case if you are doing R&D, is if you are doing research into creating a fake. @Mojo ideas
> The only saving grace is that if they are trying to create a fake, they still have many years of research needed into machining cases.



Don´t worry. It´s only the effects of the copper shielding on the SQ they´re testing, afaik.


----------



## miketlse

haiku said:


> Don´t worry. It´s only the effects of the copper shielding on the SQ they´re testing, afaik.


Their webpage contains the following phrases:

Double Helix DNA Background with 45 degree separation

Quantum, Cryo & Demagnetization for each cable

With more than 100 times gold filling than traditional industrial plating.
That is enough to persuade me that they are quoting pseudo-science, fruitloopery, etc, in an attempt to entice the gullible, into emptying their pockets of cash.
I imagine that they will soon be advertising Chord Mojos with bespoke copper case, and greatly improved (ie night and day improvement) RFI shielding, for a mere $1500 - and that they will find customers.


----------



## Mython (Oct 7, 2017)

It's amazing the arrogance of some people.

Mess around with a few (often dubious/unfounded/unnecessary) modifications on a device that has a heritage of several decades R&D and then proudly badge it as if you created the entire device? (_Translation: _attempt to get rich quick, off the back of someone else's lifetime of labour)


Karma will intervene, soon enough...


----------



## Leo-

...and looks horrible tbh


----------



## Hooster

I will definitely give them a visit next time I am in Hong Kong, probably early next year.


----------



## 435279

Hooster said:


> I will definitely give them a visit next time I am in Hong Kong, probably early next year.



Sounds like a threat, will they be needing hospital visits afterwards.


----------



## DavidW (Oct 9, 2017)

For anyone who has been on the fence about upgrading to iOS 11 (like me), I wrote to Chord to ask if anyone at Chord has "fully tested and can advise on the stability and interoperability of the Mojo and the iPhone running iOS 11?" 
Mitch Duce wrote back stating:





Hello David,

I’m personally running iOS11 on my iPhone 7 here at Chord. I’ve used it with Mojo, Hugo2 and Dave with no issues. Poly is also working faultlessly. I haven’t yet had any issues reported either so all is looking well!

Kind regards

Mitch Duce
​I will now take the plunge and upgrade to iOS 11. Good to hear about the performance of the Poly as a bonus!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Has anyone snagged the Poly? I... kinda really want one.


----------



## Yourmomm (Oct 10, 2017)

Me too. On my list of things to acquire, next after roon membership, Mrspeakers ether flow upgrade, and half-decent cable....

Total cost: over $2000 US

Available current funds: zilch


----------



## NaiveSound

The Chord team and brand are just amazing, the quality of people match The quality of their products.


----------



## jooonnn

Is anyone still having chord mojo issues with apple ios? Ive tried 10.3.3 and now ios 11 beta.  I still get issues with the sound cutting out with some of the smallest movements to the usb cable, and if it happens enough times it still gives the mojo device not supported error message. When using an android device it works just fine.  I have tried 3 different cables as well.  It definitely was never this sensitive during ios 10.2 and earlier.

All help appreciated.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Yourmomm said:


> Me too. On my list of things to acquire, next after roon membership, Mrspeakers ether flow upgrade, and half-decent cable....
> 
> Total cost: over $2000 US
> 
> Available current funds: zilch



I tried Roon, and... wow I was disappointed. Maybe it's great if you have a lot of locally stored music on a NAS or something, but as a Tidal user it just felt like a needlessly clunky UI that gave me no useful recommendations.


----------



## Yourmomm

SomeGuyDude said:


> I tried Roon, and... wow I was disappointed. Maybe it's great if you have a lot of locally stored music on a NAS or something, but as a Tidal user it just felt like a needlessly clunky UI that gave me no useful recommendations.




Yep I don't think it adds anything that great to Tidal alone, (although it's UI I think is much easier to navigate...and the discover and focus functions have worked well for me,  to find out about new artists I really like, and have never heard of before...)

But then, that's not its primary function...i use it as a one stop shop (a bit like iTunes, but not infuriating) and server for all my high resolution music files, wherever they are stored, distributed throughout my network (or even not held locally, and on Tidal, instead). I've literally added thousands of albums to my collection from Tidal, which appear in my library without me having to download any of them, right alongside those albums I actually own myself, and are stored on my network...also, I can set up watched folders, anywhere on the local network, on any computer (apple or PC)/NAS/RAID drive, so wherever music is added, in whatever format, it will be seen straight away in my core Library, and accessible from any remote and/or endpoint around the house. 

Add in the ease of setting up endpoints to the server, (it even coped with my ancient custom modded squeezebox classic with ease, which is usually a royal PITA to set up in a music distribution network), the ease of setting up android and iOS remotes, and the high quality playback (which can be combined with software like hqplayer, to live upsample and distribute every played file,  to dsd format), and it's a real winner for me. Voila! High res music and high quality playback throughout my house, using crappy old equipment that's been gathering dust for years, and all switchable and controllable from my phone... 

I've been like a teenager again, listening to 2 or 3 hours music a day, every day, for the first time in  years...the only gripe I have about it is the price, which I think is huge for what it is... But I think they're counting on people experiencing the kinds of benefits that I have, as $10 a month (plus Tidal subs) suddenly seems like peanuts, when it rekindles the kind of passion for music that I've only ever experienced before,  for vinyl....


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I really don't understand the whole "rekindling the passion" thing. Like, I'm trying to get it, but like... all my albums are stored on the local network as well, the only difference is that I swap from Musicbee to Tidal depending on which I need. What's going on that people are treating Roon like it's some wild difference in how you listen to your stuff? Is it just that until you used Roon you were unable to listen to anything unless you were at that machine?

Like, okay. Let's say for a moment that I have zero problems listening to my local or Tidal music, despite having more than one machine (I use Google if I want to get it from my phone, which means I can also listen to it when I'm not on WiFi). Does Roon actually offer anything to me?


----------



## Yourmomm

SomeGuyDude said:


> I really don't understand the whole "rekindling the passion" thing. Like, I'm trying to get it, but like... all my albums are stored on the local network as well, the only difference is that I swap from Musicbee to Tidal depending on which I need. What's going on that people are treating Roon like it's some wild difference in how you listen to your stuff? Is it just that until you used Roon you were unable to listen to anything unless you were at that machine?
> 
> Like, okay. Let's say for a moment that I have zero problems listening to my local or Tidal music, despite having more than one machine (I use Google if I want to get it from my phone, which means I can also listen to it when I'm not on WiFi). Does Roon actually offer anything to me?



Maybe not. For me, when you have 30000 albums either stored in different places across your network, or that I just like on Tidal, (and don't have stored anywhere), the value of having one place to organise and search them all, without having to constantly swap applications and turn on computers in different rooms, (with some albums on one application, and others,  on another, and me never remembering which are which), is invaluable...I also like using the Mojo with it, as now I just carry it around the house with me, hook up the always on optical connections, and away I go, with no fuss...

You've obviously tried it and are underwhelmed. I wouldn't bother with it, if you didn't get the benefits, or think you can do better elsewhere...thousands of subscribers so far obviously disagree...


----------



## Lee Corke

Is there anyway that the Chord Mojo can be used as a DAC and AMP with the Blackberry Passport phone??? I have tried different places for info and have received conflicting information. Has anybody had any success using this configuration?


----------



## musickid

Tidal exclusively for me with roon (with no local library) is a real difference to the tidal app. the artwork, GUI, photos, bios, recommendations, intro to new genres on its own make roon a real interactive experience which i enjoy. tidal is just a database of albums by comparison. i really enjoy roon as its potential to come across artists you thought new but then now realise you don't is fab.


----------



## Yourmomm

musickid said:


> Tidal exclusively for me with roon (with no local library) is a real difference to the tidal app. the artwork, GUI, photos, bios, recommendations, intro to new genres on its own make roon a real interactive experience which i enjoy. tidal is just a database of albums by comparison. i really enjoy roon as its potential to come across artists you thought new but then now realise you don't is fab.



Well I'd obviously concur to some extent...Tonight alone I've added 43 Tidal albums to my library database, most of which are artists I've never heard of before, and I've only just discovered in this particular evening's roon wormhole...in the past two weeks, I've added over 400. This never happened with Tidal alone, and ive been a Tidal subscriber for years...

Most people I think though wouldnt think roon was worth it, unless they're streaming with it from numerous places, to numerous devices, across a network... Particularly worth it, if they want something really easy to use, that's well supported, and/or don't have a lot of tech know-how, and have lots of bits and pieces of incompatible gear, which roon connects effortlessly...as I say, $20 a month all down for Tidal and roon seems peanuts to me, for that amount of functionality and good new music, and the ease of playing it.


----------



## swesko

can anyone share that spreadsheet with target db levels shared earlier?it says atatchement is not available. would appreciate it. Sometimes green color gives me the right volume but sometimes it just distorts badly and the sound becaomes congested


----------



## adamsmarbles

NOOOO

# unit 2   of Mojo    working well for a 2-3 months, now it turned off     #unit 1 did a similar thing which got worse.. im going to throw this in the bin if thats the case again!


----------



## Hooster

adamsmarbles said:


> NOOOO
> 
> # unit 2   of Mojo    working well for a 2-3 months, now it turned off     #unit 1 did a similar thing which got worse.. im going to throw this in the bin if thats the case again!



Just charge it properly. If that does not work give it back to Chord. They will fix it.


----------



## adamsmarbles (Oct 16, 2017)

Mojo #2 has been operating 24/7 for a good 2-3 months.

Varied states mostly DAC.

This is the first time, its failed over twice in 2 days,  [1st instance i didn't bleed it]  Now I've let it bleed blinking red.

 35-40c

I've had to bleed it dry and fully recharge it again,  now its squealing like a pig [white charging]. My last Mojo #1, was never stable again.  So for me this isn't a good sign. 

I'm worried because if it does it again being the 2nd unit.


----------



## miketlse

adamsmarbles said:


> Mojo #2 has been operating 24/7 for a good 2-3 months.
> 
> Varied states mostly DAC.
> 
> ...


If the ambient temperature is 40C, and you are charging the battery from near depleted, it is no surprise that the internal temperature is getting so hot that you get thermal shutdown.
If you are also getting a buzz whilst charging, then you probably have a charger that is producing a lot of ripple current - but you can cure that by getting a better charger.
Have you read the FAQ contained in post #3?


----------



## musickid

order a hugo 2 charger through your dealer which they can get from chord for peanuts. i had a backup H2 charger which i now use with mojo with excellent results.


----------



## adamsmarbles (Oct 17, 2017)

miketlse said:


> If the ambient temperature is 40C, and you are charging the battery from near depleted, it is no surprise that the internal temperature is getting so hot that you get thermal shutdown.


the ambient temp isnt 40c,  room temp is normal 17-20c,  mojo unit temp is 40c tops (i consider that normal) warm, but not as hot as the previous unit got.



miketlse said:


> If you are also getting a buzz whilst charging, then you probably have a charger that is producing a lot of ripple current - but you can cure that by getting a better charger.
> Have you read the FAQ contained in post #3?


Yes, re-reading it to be certain #3 battery and charging,   and leaving it on 24/7 

Its charged now and i've been listen to music on it almost a day,  its led battery indicator is a solid blue. 

I personally suspect the battery trickle charge gets bugged sometimes balancing net current from the battery..  because why would it stay blue, then turn off? without even blinking red or anything,  it tells me its nothing todo with the 2amp charger thats connected (for months i add again)

p.s. havent tried this sounds like a plan 

'When the battery voltage falls to 8.0 volts, then the charger will return to charging. Tip - if you want to force the charger to top up Mojo's battery to 8.200 V then removing the charge USB, wait 5 seconds, reattach, and the charger will top it up to 8.200 V.'


----------



## miketlse

There is a lot of knowledge captured in this Mojo thread.
If you charge your Mojo from a low battery, plus listen to music at the same time, then the Mojo will internally be generating heat from battery charging plus processing music.
Using your mojo with a fully charged battery, to listen to music, generates less heat and prevents thermal shutdowns of the mojo.
Most of the issues with thermal shutdowns, have been reported from users from Dubai or Singapore, during seasons when the ambient temperature is highest.
The Mojo is special, but can respond best to a little trial and error, before returning to Chord;


----------



## upsguys88

best short, flexible lightning to micro usb interconnect for iphone 5 se > mojo?


----------



## 435279

I can get a Mojo for my other hobby too now. 

https://www.immersionrc.com/fpv-products/vortex-230-mojo/


----------



## Wyd4

Loving the Aeon Mojo combo. Very much.


----------



## 435279

A Mojo for each ear. 

Or with two you can get a balanced connection from Mojo.


----------



## adamsmarbles (Oct 20, 2017)

AGHH

Somebody please explain this to me. Please

Mojo powered on in dac mode "constant voltage"  for 5 months.

Turns off, i bleed it dry. Maybe not enough because it can still turn on.   Gave it a full charg. Led stays white.

3 days later turns off again.  Unplug cable its red.

Has it died? Can i resurrect it?

p.s. ive been turning it on for like 20 times now, trying to bleed it dry for one last full charge *sigh


----------



## almarti

upsguys88 said:


> best short, flexible lightning to micro usb interconnect for iphone 5 se > mojo?



I am using this http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html and it works like a charm


----------



## DjBobby

almarti said:


> I am using this http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html and it works like a charm


Have you tried it with iOS 11? Because I have 2 of them, both identical, none of them works with iPhone 7 on iOS11.


----------



## jimm2

adamsmarbles said:


> AGHH
> 
> Somebody please explain this to me. Please
> 
> ...




Same issue here. The mojo worked great for about 3 months plugged in 24/7 while using as a desktop dac. Then all of a sudden, it starts shutting down by itself every few days. When I check, the battery is dead. So I take it offline and charge it for 10 hours and plug it back in. Works fine for a few days then it shuts down again. Doesn't seem to be charging anymore while it's in use. I tried multiple 2 amp chargers and usb cables, no change. 

Seems like I'm not alone with this problem. I guess I should've listened to my common sense that said don't use a battery powered dac for the desktop but most online info said it would be fine in this situation so I went ahead. Live and learn.


----------



## theveterans

Never used my earliest batch Mojo while charging. It still gives me 6-8 hours of playback despite being used almost everyday.


----------



## Hooster

jimm2 said:


> Same issue here. The mojo worked great for about 3 months plugged in 24/7 while using as a desktop dac. Then all of a sudden, it starts shutting down by itself every few days. When I check, the battery is dead. So I take it offline and charge it for 10 hours and plug it back in. Works fine for a few days then it shuts down again. Doesn't seem to be charging anymore while it's in use. I tried multiple 2 amp chargers and usb cables, no change.
> 
> Seems like I'm not alone with this problem. I guess I should've listened to my common sense that said don't use a battery powered dac for the desktop but most online info said it would be fine in this situation so I went ahead. Live and learn.



Get a charger with more juice.


----------



## jimm2

Hooster said:


> Get a charger with more juice.



How much juice would you suggest? I tried multiple 2 amp chargers that work fine elsewhere but none of these helped. Not sure why it would work with a 2 amp charger for 3 months if it needed more juice.


----------



## Mython

Have you tried a different charging cable?

Some charging cables have a relatively high resistance, which may cause issues with charging current


----------



## jimm2

Mython said:


> Have you tried a different charging cable?
> 
> Some charging cables have a relatively high resistance, which may cause issues with charging current


Yep, tried multiple cables as well. No luck. I seriously doubt that it's the charger or the cable after trying many different combinations. They all charge the mojo as expected when it's not in use. Seems something went wrong with the internal charging circuit that controls when it should charge.


----------



## Hooster

You need a good quality 5V, 2A charger with a good cable. Some of these products are weaker than advertised. The Mojo needs juice.


----------



## NaiveSound

Hooster said:


> You need a good quality 5V, 2A charger with a good cable. Some of these products are weaker than advertised. The Mojo needs juice.



What do you recommend as far as quality from Amazon?


----------



## jimm2

Hooster said:


> You need a good quality 5V, 2A charger with a good cable. Some of these products are weaker than advertised. The Mojo needs juice.



I've been using an Anker 5V 2A charger with a good cable and this worked well for 3 months. 

Once this started happening, my first thought was the charger was going bad so I replaced it with a Samsung 5V 2A charger that I have laying around. When that didn't help, I tried a RavPower 2.4 amp charger as well. None of these made any difference.


----------



## x RELIC x (Oct 20, 2017)

I don’t think it has anything to do with the charger, cable, or such. Likely the battery is bunk after leaving it plugged in 24/7. This happens with all lithium batteries if left plugged in and at near full charge for extended periods of time. Indeed almost every single report of a Mojo battery failure has been from being plugged in 24/7.


----------



## Hooster

For further information on charging Mojo, please read the faq:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/#post_11992416


----------



## Hooster

x RELIC x said:


> I don’t think it has anything to do with the charger, cable, or such. *Likely the battery is bunk after leaving it plugged in 24/7*. This happens with all lithium batteries if left plugged in and at near full charge for extended periods of time. Indeed almost every single report of a Mojo battery failure has been from being plugged in 24/7.



This is what I am afraid of, and one of the reasons I sold my Mojo. I kept my battery plugged in 24/7.


----------



## Mython

x RELIC x said:


> I don’t think it has anything to do with the charger, cable, or such. Likely the battery is bunk after leaving it plugged in 24/7. This happens with all lithium batteries if left plugged in and at near full charge for extended periods of time. Indeed almost every single report of a Mojo battery failure has been from being plugged in 24/7.




We both know it is possible that the battery may need replacing, but it's always wise to consider less drastic options, to begin with, whilst troubleshooting.

@ jimm2 : are you the original owner of your Mojo, since new?


----------



## jimm2

Mython said:


> We both know it is possible that the battery may need replacing, but it's always wise to consider less drastic options, to begin with, whilst troubleshooting.
> 
> @ jimm2 : are you the original owner of your Mojo, since new?



I'm the 2nd owner so can't say for sure how much use it had before I got it but it wasn't very old according to the receipt.  

Unless there are other suggestions to try besides charger and cable, I guess I'll have to send it in for repair and get something else for the desktop. Too bad, really like the mojo. I didn't expect it to last forever but was hoping I could get a year or two out of it.


----------



## x RELIC x

Mython said:


> We both know it is possible that the battery may need replacing, but it's always wise to consider less drastic options, to begin with, whilst troubleshooting.



Yes, of course, but it should be repeated, IMO, for something as simple as removing a plug when you don't use the thing. Hopefully future readers can benefit.


----------



## jimm2

x RELIC x said:


> Yes, of course, but it should be repeated, IMO, for something as simple as removing a plug when you don't use the thing. Hopefully future readers can benefit.



From what I recall reading, the Chord rep claimed it was OK to use plugged in 24/7. Is that not correct?


----------



## x RELIC x (Oct 20, 2017)

jimm2 said:


> From what I recall reading, the Chord rep claimed it was OK to use plugged in 24/7. Is that not correct?



Yes, that is what they said... However, the Mojo is not immune to the effects of lithium batteries shortcomings. I've posted about it many times in this thread with links to sources like Battery University which explain why lithium batteries do not fair well when kept near a full charge (4.10V and above per cel). It's stressful for the battery and more detrimental for the lifespan of the battery than charging cycles. Even the Hugo2's charging scheme was re-worked to avoid this issue. So yeah, the Mojo shouldn't be left on the charger 24/7.

Edit: To be clear, using the device while plugged-in is different than having it left plugged in all the time. My advice is simply unplug the device when not using it and it doesn't need a charge. Mine was sent to me for review since before the launch day and I still get 8-9 hours playback time.


----------



## Mython

It's also important to remember that you are the second owner of your Mojo, _jimm2,_ and, unfortunately, there is no way of knowing how it was treated by the original owner.

By happenstance, Hooster's comments are a perfect case-in-point:



Hooster said:


> This is what I am afraid of, and one of the reasons I sold my Mojo. I kept my battery plugged in 24/7.




Even 2 brand-new Mojos may be treated differently by each owner - even if they _both_ leave them plugged-in 24-7, the batteries may still be exposed to different charge and discharge cycles, different charge and/or discharge current, etc. etc.

So many possible variables.


In any case, you should be able to obtain a new battery via your local Chord dealer (albeit not under warranty)


----------



## jimm2

Thanks for the input folks. 

Wondering if the Chord rep would care to comment on this topic. Is it Chord's position that the mojo can be left plugged in 24/7?


----------



## adamsmarbles (Oct 21, 2017)

jimm2 said:


> Same issue here. The mojo worked great for about 3 months plugged in 24/7 while using as a desktop dac. Then all of a sudden, it starts shutting down by itself every few days. When I check, the battery is dead. So I take it offline and charge it for 10 hours and plug it back in. Works fine for a few days then it shuts down again. Doesn't seem to be charging anymore while it's in use. I tried multiple 2 amp chargers and usb cables, no change.
> 
> Seems like I'm not alone with this problem. I guess I should've listened to my common sense that said don't use a battery powered dac for the desktop but most online info said it would be fine in this situation so I went ahead. Live and learn.




Thanks for continuing the talk about 24/7 Dac use, battery etc

Its very annoying being told by Chord that Mojo is good to be used 24/7 and having people who know about the battery more say, it will die and being on the 2nd mojo myself having it happen again.


P.S   

1) Bleeding: im still trying to bleed it of juice an hour after it turns off for low battery, it still got juice left to turn on, so im here like flicking its switch constantly..   

2) Im going to try disconnecting the power cable every few hours for 10 seconds and plugging it back in, to try and trigger it to recharge, i believe it was suggested somewhere.


----------



## Yourmomm

adamsmarbles said:


> Thanks for continuing the talk about 24/7 Dac use, battery etc
> 
> Its very annoying being told by Chord that Mojo is good to be used 24/7 and having people who know about the battery more say, it will die and being on the 2nd mojo myself having it happen again.



I'm curious why you're on your second Mojo? Even if you did fry your battery of your first one, a battery replacement is a hell of a lot cheaper than a new mojo... You can even do it yourself fairly easily, if you're that way inclined...


----------



## adamsmarbles

Yourmomm said:


> I'm curious why you're on your second Mojo? Even if you did fry your battery of your first one, a battery replacement is a hell of a lot cheaper than a new mojo... You can even do it yourself fairly easily, if you're that way inclined...



mojo #1 had the 24/7 battery issue aswell, chord said exchange it on amazon, 5 months later back to same issue.


----------



## Yourmomm

adamsmarbles said:


> mojo #1 had the 24/7 battery issue aswell, chord said exchange it on amazon, 5 months later back to same issue.



I see... At least it was a free replacement... I wonder if you can do the same again, and just not leave it plugged in all the time again? I've had my mojo nigh on two years (and I bought it secondhand)... I use it at least one-two hours every day, and recharge on a daily basis, and my battery still holds charge well...


----------



## adamsmarbles (Oct 21, 2017)

Yourmomm said:


> I see... At least it was a free replacement... I wonder if you can do the same again, and just not leave it plugged in all the time again? I've had my mojo nigh on two years (and I bought it secondhand)... I use it at least one-two hours every day, and recharge on a daily basis, and my battery still holds charge well...




its primary function is a dac, it will be useless to me if its not,   i'd rather throw it out the window if chord cant rectify this problem,  i've emailed them see what they say.      if they can take the battery out i would love that, its not super easy, it requires a skilled engineer, and i would reckon they wont allow it, but its something they might be able to do fingers crossed.

other wise i'll go dragonfly red  with a magni 2


p.s. 1) bleeding, it turns itself on now, without me pressing.. scary


Im gonna go play some sad music on my hdmi tv connection :*(


----------



## Zojokkeli

My Mojo has been plugged in pretty much 24/7 for about a year now, and I have no issues with the battery. 

The charging cable is hooked up to my PC monitor though, so I guess when I switch off the PC the display powers off too, thus not really charging Mojo all the time.


----------



## Yourmomm

adamsmarbles said:


> its primary function is a dac, it will be useless to me if its not,   i'd rather throw it out the window if chord cant rectify this problem :*(



I've got a microsonore streamer which has a battery power supply, as the noise floor with batteries is stunningly low... I plug it in when I need it, and unplug it (and recharge) when I've finished...it's not cumbersome at all... Throwing the Mojo out the window rather than going through this simple process seems a little extreme... I'll take it off your hands, instead!

Oh and changing the battery is not that hard... You certainly don't need to be an engineer! Any electrical engineer would do it for you though, for peanuts, if you're not confident doing it yourself, (obviously going outside of chord would void the warranty though...)


----------



## musickid

1) carry out initial full charge.

2) plug mojo into charger and play as long as you like. i played 13 hours the other day.

3) at start full charge blue light. soon you see white light=charging while playing.

4) when finished turn mojo off but still plugged into charger.

5) i notice after a few minutes charger white light goes off so mojo fully charged. mojo is now off and connected to a charger which is also off.

6) next time mojo is switched on blue light shows you are starting with a full charge. repeat above steps and forget that the charger even exists. only disconnect charger from mojo if you leave home for more than a day or two or longer for safety reasons. from time to time full discharge/charge cycle. very simple. okay to leave plugged in 24/7 imho.


----------



## jarnopp

adamsmarbles said:


> Its very annoying being told by Chord that Mojo is good to be used 24/7 and having people who know about the battery more say, it will die and being on the 2nd mojo myself having it happen again..



I will be annoyed when I have to change my battery, too. But I do recognize that there is a difference between being told you CAN do someth8ng (as opposed to Chord saying you must not) and being told you may with no ill effects at all. It is unreasonable to think you can use something at the limits of its tolerances and not have some diminishment of lifespan. If the convenience of leaving it plugged in is worth it, the trade off may be shorter battery life.


----------



## jimm2

Yourmomm said:


> Oh and changing the battery is not that hard... You certainly don't need to be an engineer! Any electrical engineer would do it for you though, for peanuts, if you're not confident doing it yourself, (obviously going outside of chord would void the warranty though...)



Do you know of a replacement battery for the mojo that can be purchased? I thought the mojo had a custom battery with no direct replacement and Chord would not sell it to you directly.


----------



## Mython

jimm2 said:


> Do you know of a replacement battery for the mojo that can be purchased? I thought the mojo had a custom battery with no direct replacement and Chord would not sell it to you directly.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-1st-post-◄★☆.831347/page-141#post-13758914


----------



## jimm2

Mython said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-advanced-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►specs-in-1st-post-◄★☆.831347/page-141#post-13758914



Thanks but unless I missed it isn't that post just stating that you need to return your mojo to a Chord service center for a battery replacement? 

My question is can a replacement battery be purchased directly without returning the device to Chord. Yourmomm stated that users can easily replace their battery outside of sending it back to Chord so it sounds like he has knowledge of a replacement battery that can be purchased by owners.


----------



## bikutoru

jimm2 said:


> My question is can a replacement battery be purchased directly without returning the device to Chord. Yourmomm stated that users can easily replace their battery outside of sending it back to Chord so it sounds like he has knowledge of a replacement battery that can be purchased by owners.



That is not just your question, I'm sure lots of people who's Mojo is no longer under warranty and who are not technically challenged would like to know the answer. Having these unpleasant stories about battery dying and then looking for ways to resurrect it... I'd buy a spare battery right now and change it when I need to, my Mojo is about 2 years old and I do run it in desktop mode quite often.

Please let us change a battery without figuring out where and how to send it for $$$ battery replacement!!!


----------



## DBaldock9

I believe the original marketing info about the Mojo, was that Chord used a _special_ (does that mean _custom_?) high temperature battery.
If it is custom made for them, it may not be easy to purchase, outside of ordering from Chord.


----------



## jimm2

Mojo ideas said:


> No it's fine to leave it plugged in all the time but if your charging from an unplugged lap top you may drain the lap tops batteries. But if your using just the data USB connection ithe mojo takes no power from the connected device. John F.



When I read this, my impression is that a Chord representative is saying there is no detrimental effect to leaving the battery plugged in 24/7. I can only speak for myself but that's why I bought it for desktop 24/7 use.


----------



## miketlse

bikutoru said:


> That is not just your question, I'm sure lots of people who's Mojo is no longer under warranty and who are not technically challenged would like to know the answer. Having these unpleasant stories about battery dying and then looking for ways to resurrect it... I'd buy a spare battery right now and change it when I need to, my Mojo is about 2 years old and I do run it in desktop mode quite often.
> 
> Please let us change a battery without figuring out where and how to send it for $$$ battery replacement!!!


There are already several posts in this thread, where chord state that they will be happy to supply individual batteries to owners. As @Mython mentioned, postal restrictions mean that it is difficult to mail individual batteries to owners, so the batteries have to be collected from the dealer.
Once you have the battery, a DIY replacement is straightforward. Just unscrew the base plate of the case, then look at this diagram https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-1st-post-◄★☆.831347/page-141#post-13759945 . The battery is connected by a short cable and plug, so unplugging the old battery and then plugging in the replacement battery, should be straightforward. Then just screw the two halves of the case together.


----------



## jimm2

I'm a bit confused. Mython's post says this -

"The most likely scenario is that your device will need to be returned to a service center - not just because some soldering may be required (preferably with anti-static precautions during the procedure), but also because sending individual lithium cells contravenes postal regulations in many countries, these days."

My questions is this - If I live near a Chord dealer, should I expect that they will sell me a replacement battery without installation costs that I can pick up and replace myself (voiding any warranty of course)?


----------



## almarti

DjBobby said:


> Have you tried it with iOS 11? Because I have 2 of them, both identical, none of them works with iPhone 7 on iOS11.


No, as I am using my iPod Touch 5 gen locked at iOS 9.3.5
I will try with the iPad that is on iOS 11


----------



## miketlse

jimm2 said:


> I'm a bit confused. Mython's post says this -
> 
> "The most likely scenario is that your device will need to be returned to a service center - not just because some soldering may be required (preferably with anti-static precautions during the procedure), but also because sending individual lithium cells contravenes postal regulations in many countries, these days."
> 
> My questions is this - If I live near a Chord dealer, should I expect that they will sell me a replacement battery without installation costs that I can pick up and replace myself (voiding any warranty of course)?


During the two years that the Mojo has been on sale, the battery replacement options seem to have evolved/expanded to become:

The default of returning your Mojo through the dealer, who then forwards it to the service centre
If the owner is happy to perform a DIY repair, then either PM @Mython or @Mojo ideas , who will then facilitate the arrangements for sending the battery to the dealer. You then collect the battery from the dealer, without any additional costs.
Some customer focused dealers are happy to perform the DIY repair free of charge (lets face it, the DIY repair should only take 5 minutes, then leave the Mojo charging for a few hours, and switch on to check that the charging circuit has worked ok) 
There have been several posts describing options 2 and 3 proceding smoothly.
Hope this answers your question.


----------



## jimm2

miketlse said:


> Hope this answers your question.



Yes, it does. Thanks.

I'm going to PM @Mojo ideas to confirm. There is a Chord dealer about 15 miles from me so we'll see if this works out.


----------



## cardeli22

almarti said:


> I am using this http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html and it works like a charm


I also use this cable but for my Centrance dacportable and it works wonderfully.


----------



## Mython (Oct 21, 2017)

jimm2 said:


> I'm a bit confused. Mython's post says this -
> 
> "The most likely scenario is that your device will need to be returned to a service center - not just because some soldering may be required (preferably with anti-static precautions during the procedure), but also because sending individual lithium cells contravenes postal regulations in many countries, these days."
> 
> My questions is this - If I live near a Chord dealer, should I expect that they will sell me a replacement battery without installation costs that I can pick up and replace myself (voiding any warranty of course)?



To clarify - it wasn't my intention to imply that soldering absolutely will be necessary, but that it _might_ be, depending on the condition of the Mojo in question, which will vary from one individual to another. Additionally, many Mojo owners lack experience with disassembling and servicing electronic devices, even though, to others, a simple disassembly, battery swap, and reassembly, will pose no signficiant challenge.
_More than anything else_, my remark that "the *most likely* scenario is that your device will need to be returned to a service center" was a <broad statement> taking into account the many owners lacking confidence or skills *and *the fact that postal restrictions can be severe, regarding postal of lithium cells that are not being shipped within the device for which they are intended.

Apologies if you found that ambiguous or confusing, but the good news is that Chord and their distribution network will help you obtain a replacement cell for Mojo (and, to confirm, it is a specific cell, of a higher specification than the majority of generic cells floating around in the marketplace). However, there may be circumstances under which some dealers may be unable to send a cell directly to you, through no fault of theirs, or of Chord's. In such circumstances, it might prove necessary for you to travel in order to obtain one, or, alternatively, to send your Mojo for a cell replacement, since postal restrictions generally allow shipment of lithium cells provided they are within the device for which they are intended. It's only fair that you understand these postal restrictions may affect your situation, rather than feeling aggrieved at Chord, if they do.


----------



## bikutoru

miketlse said:


> There are already several posts in this thread, where chord state that they will be happy to supply individual batteries to owners. As @Mython mentioned, postal restrictions mean that it is difficult to mail individual batteries to owners, so the batteries have to be collected from the dealer.
> Once you have the battery, a DIY replacement is straightforward. Just unscrew the base plate of the case, then look at this diagram https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-advanced-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►specs-in-1st-post-◄★☆.831347/page-141#post-13759945 . The battery is connected by a short cable and plug, so unplugging the old battery and then plugging in the replacement battery, should be straightforward. Then just screw the two halves of the case together.


If this is so straight forward, why so many people keep asking for the same thing?
If it was truly that simple, there would be a link in infamous Post #3 how to purchase a battery, not search through 2K+ of posts, message somebody and hope for the best.


----------



## miketlse

bikutoru said:


> If this is so straight forward, why so many people keep asking for the same thing?
> If it was truly that simple, there would be a link in infamous Post #3 how to purchase a battery, not search through 2K+ of posts, message somebody and hope for the best.


I will let @Mython reply to you - he created/maintained the post #3.


----------



## Mython

Certainly:

I can no longer edit posts #1, #2, #3 because when the entire forum was migrated to a different platform, some functionality was lost. For example, 1) although the 'spoiler' function still works, it doesn't, IMO, work as well as it used to, 2) all quotations are now truncated to an absurd degree, which makes navigating the wealth of information more difficult, and, 3) most importantly, the new platform won't allow me to edit such a large amount of information, so any attempt on my part (and believe me, I have tried) to edit one of those long posts leads to an error when I submit, telling me the document is too long to submit. So, rather than risk losing information, I am in a stalemate with the forum platform and am having to just leave it as-is.

Although this does mean there are a few things, every now & then, that I'd like to add, I console myself that there's more than 2 years of detailed information collated there, so it covers the majority of bases, to help newcomers get up&running with Mojo. In my defence, I don't think you'll find many products on Head-fi that have more information distilled in one place, in their specific threads, so, apologies if it doesn't contain everything, but I hope it helps you somewhat, with other Mojo topics.


----------



## Deftone

I took a break from headfi for a while, it’s nice to come back and see the old ‘mojo too weak to drive anything over 50ohms debate’ still ongoing...


----------



## sweetben

Has the price dropped on the Mojo because they've sold so many they can afford/need to do it, or is the arrival of a "Mojo 2" immanent?


----------



## NaiveSound

sweetben said:


> Has the price dropped on the Mojo because they've sold so many they can afford/need to do it, or is the arrival of a "Mojo 2" immanent?



I too am wondering if mojo 2 is even in R&D?


----------



## Rob Watts

NaiveSound said:


> I too am wondering if mojo 2 is even in R&D?



No it's not even at the pre ideas stage yet. Mojo's sound quality and musicality, at it's price point, I think is perfect, and you can't improve on perfection... What I mean by this, is that anything I can possibly do today to improve musicality or SQ would cost many more $$$ - and that would defeat the point of Mojo.

Mojo is the design I celebrate the most - getting state of the art measurements, sound quality, and musicality in a cost effective design is not easy...


----------



## bvng3540

@Rob Watts is there anything we can do to used mojo on our iOS devices on iOS 11 or later thanks


----------



## NaiveSound

Rob Watts said:


> No it's not even at the pre ideas stage yet. Mojo's sound quality and musicality, at it's price point, I think is perfect, and you can't improve on perfection... What I mean by this, is that anything I can possibly do today to improve musicality or SQ would cost many more $$$ - and that would defeat the point of Mojo.
> 
> Mojo is the design I celebrate the most - getting state of the art measurements, sound quality, and musicality in a cost effective design is not easy...




I genuinely appreciate all you've done with it!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Rob Watts said:


> No it's not even at the pre ideas stage yet. Mojo's sound quality and musicality, at it's price point, I think is perfect, and you can't improve on perfection... What I mean by this, is that anything I can possibly do today to improve musicality or SQ would cost many more $$$ - and that would defeat the point of Mojo.
> 
> Mojo is the design I celebrate the most - getting state of the art measurements, sound quality, and musicality in a cost effective design is not easy...



You know what y'all could do?

Fix the damn interference it gets from cell phones.


----------



## DavidW

almarti said:


> No, as I am using my iPod Touch 5 gen locked at iOS 9.3.5
> I will try with the iPad that is on iOS 11



I cautiously loaded iOS 11.0.2 (my first venture to iOS 11) and I'm happy to report that the Mojo works without fail on my iPhone 6. I have not upgraded to the latest release (11.0.3).


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone trying mojob with note 8?    Note 8 has usb c.   What cable are you using?


----------



## adamsmarbles (Oct 22, 2017)

Dairy entry: 27

Dear head-fi:   Day 1 of full discharge and charge.

1) Bleed successful i hope, I bleed it to the point where it wouldn't turn on after 20-30 power presses.

2) Full charge

3) Used it for a few hours, unplugged and checked battery Blue, then white plugged-in led.

4) Left it on, I slept and checked on it, after I woke. still blue.

5) 3-4 hours of use unplugged.  Blue


i'll unplug it daily or every few hours, and will try and turn it off as often as possible when im not using it to give it rest bite. 

Now I prey.


----------



## IQBALSH

NaiveSound said:


> Mojo power button lights up red when I connect via otg to a smartphone/pc. But after a few minutes (while no music ever plays) the power button shuts off(no color) but volume buttons are still on.  Cannot play any music....
> 
> Once I hooked up a bad otg cable to it ever since it doesn't start any music with good working otg cables.... I'm desperate as it was my sole dac/amp.     Music is lifeless... It's pathetic how dependent I have become to mojo


Have yo


NaiveSound said:


> The Chord team and brand are just amazing, the quality of people match The quality of their products.


Did you manage to get your mojo back in action?  Any idea what the issue was?

Just curious


----------



## RiseFall123

Sorry for my very directly question:

iPhone 6>Tidal>CCK cable>Mojo>original 6.5-3.5 adapter cable>HD650

There's something better in the same price class? I don't need something portable, I need only to have a secondary gear for listening my HD650.

What I like more in the Mojo is that support Apple and it has DAC and AMP together so less issues for me.


----------



## IQBALSH

NaiveSound said:


> Anyone trying mojob with note 8?    Note 8 has usb c.   What cable are you using?


Check to see if curious cable offer a USB C.  I have the Micro USB to standard USB.  The Micro USB connection I worry about when on the move, but the sound quality improvement is very noticeable to me compared to a standard cable.


----------



## NaiveSound

IQBALSH said:


> Have yo
> 
> Did you manage to get your mojo back in action?  Any idea what the issue was?
> 
> Just curious




It is currently out for repair, I do not know when I get I back or what was wrong with it


I will gladly report back once I get it back


----------



## leftside

I was taking a look through the FAQ, but couldn't see anywhere that mentioned the Mojo no longer works with iOS 11. Did I miss something, or does the FAQ need to be updated?


----------



## Deftone

RiseFall123 said:


> Sorry for my very directly question:
> 
> iPhone 6>Tidal>CCK cable>Mojo>original 6.5-3.5 adapter cable>HD650
> 
> ...



I used them both together they sound really nice, HD660S + Mojo is likely to be an even better pair.


----------



## jwbrent (Oct 23, 2017)

Rob Watts said:


> No it's not even at the pre ideas stage yet. Mojo's sound quality and musicality, at it's price point, I think is perfect, and you can't improve on perfection... What I mean by this, is that anything I can possibly do today to improve musicality or SQ would cost many more $$$ - and that would defeat the point of Mojo.
> 
> Mojo is the design I celebrate the most - getting state of the art measurements, sound quality, and musicality in a cost effective design is not easy...



I’ve been happy with my 18 month old Mojo and have had no battery issues even though I took Rob’s advice by leaving it plugged in all the time. I was hoping that a better Mojo would be coming in 2018, perhaps a special edition model priced higher than the current model that incorporated similar DAC technology used in the Hugo 2.

I wonder if it makes sense business wise to come out with, let’s say, a $999 SE version. I, for one, would buy one, but maybe I’m in the minority. Rob’s post suggests that it would cost a lot of money to improve the Mojo ... does a $400 increase (from the original retail price) allow for such technology while maintaining the current model’s profit margin?

I think the current Mojo at $529 new (which appears to be the going price in the U.S. from what I’ve seen) fits a market niche, so keeping the current model in the lineup makes total sense. But with so many Mojo owners out there, I can’t help think there’s a market for an upgraded version. Perhaps Chord would be concerned with canabalizing Hugo 2 sales, or those upgrading to an SE version selling off their original Mojos thereby flooding the market with used ones, and thus impacting new Mojo sales.

Am I in the minority? How many others would buy a more expensive model if it promised similar DAC performance as the Hugo 2?

Pardon my rambling on this topic, but this has been on my mind ...


----------



## joshnor713

SomeGuyDude said:


> You know what y'all could do?
> 
> Fix the damn interference it gets from cell phones.



This.


----------



## Hooster

jwbrent said:


> Am I in the minority? How many others would buy a more expensive model if it promised similar DAC performance as the Hugo 2?
> 
> Pardon my rambling on this topic, but this has been on my mind ...



How many would buy a Hugo 2 if a slightly more expensive Mojo offered similar DAC performance? Nobody. Chord will not compete with themselves. Expect an updated Mojo when hugo2 has become obsolete.


----------



## Zojokkeli

jwbrent said:


> I’ve been happy with my 18 month old Mojo and have had no battery issues even though I took Rob’s advice by leaving it plugged in all the time. I was hoping that a better Mojo would be coming in 2018, perhaps a special edition model priced higher than the current model that incorporated similar DAC technology used in the Hugo 2.
> 
> I wonder if it makes sense business wise to come out with, let’s say, a $999 SE version. I, for one, would buy one, but maybe I’m in the minority. Rob’s post suggests that it would cost a lot of money to improve the Mojo ... does a $400 increase (from the original retail price) allow for such technology while maintaining the current model’s profit margin?
> 
> ...



Considering the price drop for Hugo 1 since H2 came out, you could think of that as an upgrade for Mojo.


----------



## Mython (Oct 30, 2017)

leftside said:


> I was taking a look through the FAQ, but couldn't see anywhere that mentioned the Mojo no longer works with iOS 11. Did I miss something, or does the FAQ need to be updated?



Up until (and including) the present day, any issues of incompatibility with iOS are not the fault of Mojo. It is Apple who keep moving the goalposts, with repeated breaks in external DAC compatibility (not just Chord DACs).

Some people seem to have issues with iOS 11, whereas others find everything works fine. One thing has been demonstrated repeatedly, and that is that beta versions of iOS seem to break external DAC functionality as regular as clockwork, so should be avoided at all costs by Mojo owners. As for full-release versions of iOS, it is wise to avoid updating iOS until it has been confirmed that functionality has not been broken by the update. If you have the very latest iteration of iOS 11 (at this time of writing), and it isn't functioning with Mojo, then you might try a new CCK, as these (even genuine Apple ones) sometimes develop faults.

However, having said all that, please don't feel I am being defensive about Mojo. I'm simply telling you the honest truth that 99% of iOS issues with Mojo (and with other DACs) is because Apple insist on encrypting the digital audio output of their devices, in order to keep as tight a grip as possible on their almost-hermetically-sealed product ecosystem. This unnecessary additional complexity in the transfer of digital audio data can get flakey, sometimes.

Also see: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-193#post-13817220


----------



## jwbrent

Hooster said:


> How many would buy a Hugo 2 if a slightly more expensive Mojo offered similar DAC performance? Nobody. Chord will not compete with themselves. Expect an updated Mojo when hugo2 has become obsolete.



Well, a year after the $2,200 Hugo was released, the Mojo came out using the same number of taps, so there is precedence for history to repeat itself.


----------



## jwbrent

Zojokkeli said:


> Considering the price drop for Hugo 1 since H2 came out, you could think of that as an upgrade for Mojo.



I owned the Hugo but ended up selling it and buying a Mojo because I preferred the form factor as well as its tonal character. That's why I'm hoping for a Mojo SE ... a scaled down version of the Hugo 2 with less functionality and comparable sonics. Not equal, comparable.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

I read about many issues between iphones and mojo (noise mostly) i wonder if someone here is using an apple lighting device with mojo...


----------



## adamsmarbles (Oct 23, 2017)

n/a


----------



## RiseFall123

Battery no issue for me, i will use it at home.

Wondering about hiss hum noise when near the phone (!).

Also,wondering if i need also apart the apple cck.


----------



## x RELIC x (Oct 23, 2017)

jwbrent said:


> Well, a year after the $2,200 Hugo was released, the Mojo came out using the same number of taps, so there is precedence for history to repeat itself.



Technically the Mojo has around double the TAPs as Hugo1, but run at half speed according to Chord. Regardless, there's more than just TAPs at play with the Hugo2. Newer WTA filter, more Pulse Array elements, different analogue stage, etc..



Mojo ideas said:


> Actually it's about twice as many as Hugo but run at half the speed giving approximately the same number crunching power in terms of DSP ..... We have mentioned this before, but didn't want to put much focus on it as this is a small only part of the over design of Rob's overall topology


----------



## Deftone (Oct 23, 2017)

It makes no sense to have a Mojo 2 yet, at its price is still subjectively better than any other portable source gear under £1000. It will be years away, theres no point in a Mojo DAP either because of Poly.


----------



## acia

adamsmarbles said:


> its primary function is a dac, it will be useless to me if its not,   i'd rather throw it out the window if chord cant rectify this problem,  i've emailed them see what they say.      if they can take the battery out i would love that, its not super easy, it requires a skilled engineer, and i would reckon they wont allow it, but its something they might be able to do fingers crossed.
> 
> other wise i'll go dragonfly red  with a magni 2
> 
> ...


change battery is uber easy


----------



## GrussGott (Oct 25, 2017)

FWIW, here's my quickie non-audiophile preview review of a Mojo I got last night:
Setup: 2015 MBP > Tidal HiFi > Chord Mojo (USB, Anker Powerline+) > wired B&W P7W (i.e., passive)

There's definitely an improvement in SQ versus the MBP's output, although for anyone who's a noob user / non-audiophile I have to say it's not big, i.e., it's not an immediate OMG moment. After you listen for a bit and do some A/B testing (blind if you can), then you hear it ... and for me the "it" is more detail at lower volumes. You can hear _small _things in the songs you didn't hear before and overall the music is more "there", whatever the right word for that is. It's easier to get into a song without the volume cranked up. Visually it'd be like going from watching a movie on a 45" LCD to a 50" LCD - it doesn't feel like a big change, and it's not, but it's a change that's a bit better and more engaging.

It's strange in that using my B&Ws wirelessly and A/B testing AptX versus SBC I can more quickly and easily hear a difference with the SBC sounding more "grainy". Here, this difference is much more subtle but possibly more impactful as it provides an overall more smooth sound that kind of pulls you in.

Today I'll try the same tests with the Aeon Flow Closeds ... I gotta say I'm a bit nervous I'm not going to find a huge difference with the Aeons. If I don't, not sure what I'll do ...

*TLDR: *With passable HiFi HPs the Mojo makes a subtle difference to noob ears, but it's a difference that you don't want to give up, but don't expect it to change your life - at first blush it's slightly better.  If $529 seems like a lot for a blinkie box that slightly improves things, I'd pass.  If you're willing to walk the path of the damned, then dive in.

Now ... should I get Audirvana? Hmmm ....


----------



## AndrewH13

Mojo sounding it's best I've heard it today, with new Sennheiser ie800S


----------



## jarnopp

GrussGott said:


> FWIW, here's my quickie non-audiophile preview review of a Mojo I got last night:
> Setup: 2015 MBP > Tidal HiFi > Chord Mojo (USB, Anker Powerline+) > wired B&W P7W (i.e., passive)
> 
> There's definitely an improvement in SQ versus the MBP's output, although for anyone who's a noob user / non-audiophile I have to say it's not big, i.e., it's not an immediate OMG moment. After you listen for a bit and do some A/B testing (blind if you can), then you hear it ... and for me the "it" is more detail at lower volumes. You can hear _small _things in the songs you didn't hear before and overall the music is more "there", whatever the right word for that is. It's easier to get into a song without the volume cranked up. Visually it'd be like going from watching a movie on a 45" LCD to a 50" LCD - it doesn't feel like a big change, and it's not, but it's a change that's a bit better and more engaging.
> ...



Get Roon...then add Poly


----------



## Deftone

GrussGott said:


> FWIW, here's my quickie non-audiophile preview review of a Mojo I got last night:
> Setup: 2015 MBP > Tidal HiFi > Chord Mojo (USB, Anker Powerline+) > wired B&W P7W (i.e., passive)
> 
> There's definitely an improvement in SQ versus the MBP's output, although for anyone who's a noob user / non-audiophile I have to say it's not big, i.e., it's not an immediate OMG moment. After you listen for a bit and do some A/B testing (blind if you can), then you hear it ... and for me the "it" is more detail at lower volumes. You can hear _small _things in the songs you didn't hear before and overall the music is more "there", whatever the right word for that is. It's easier to get into a song without the volume cranked up. Visually it'd be like going from watching a movie on a 45" LCD to a 50" LCD - it doesn't feel like a big change, and it's not, but it's a change that's a bit better and more engaging.
> ...


Instead of quick swapping it’s better to spend at least a week with mojo and nothing else then go back to other sources and the change is far greater, I don’t know how it works or why but I trust my ears so when going back to a phone or something for example it sounds flat and dull. With mojo I got more layers in the bass, more detail, better depth and much better timbre.


----------



## smaragd

I can confirm that the Mojo works on my iPhone 6 plus running IOS 11.1 beta 5



Mython said:


> Up until (and including) the present day, any issues of incompatibility with iOS are not the fault of Mojo. It is Apple who keep moving the goalposts, with repeated breaks in external DAC compatibility (not just Chord DACs).
> 
> Some people seem to have issues with iOS 11, whereas others find everything works fine. One thing has been demonstrated repeatedly, and that is that beta versions of iOS seem to break external DAC functionality as regular as clockwork, so should be avoided at all costs by Mojo owners. As for full-release versions of iOS, it is wise to avoid updating iOS until it has been confirmed that functionality has not been broken by the update. If you have the very latest iteration of iOS 11 (at this time of writing), and it isn't functioning with Mojo, then you might try a new CCK, as these (even genuine Apple ones) sometimes develop faults.
> 
> However, having said all that, please don't feel I am being defensive about Mojo. I'm simply telling you the honest truth that 99% of iOS issues with Mojo (and with other DACs) is because Apple insist on encrypting the digital audio output of their devices, in order to keep as tight a grip as possible on their almost-hermetically-sealed product ecosystem. This unnecessary additional complexity in the transfer of digital audio data can get flakey, sometimes.


----------



## Mython

smaragd said:


> I can confirm that the Mojo works on my iPhone 6 plus running IOS 11.1 beta 5



I'm very pleased to hear that, although I can assure you that a beta version of iOS with working digital audio output is something of a rarity, this past couple of years!


----------



## karloil

Deftone said:


> I don’t know how it works or why but I trust my ears so when going back to a phone or something for example it sounds flat and dull. With mojo I got more layers in the bass, more detail, better depth and much better timbre.



same observation for me too.


----------



## Deftone (Oct 26, 2017)

karloil said:


> same observation for me too.



I think when you’re quick swapping you are trying hard to find differences and in a way your stressing your self out but once you get used to something those differences stand out by themselves and there’s no need for high levels of concentration.


----------



## karloil

Deftone said:


> I think when you’re quick swapping you are trying hard to find differences and in a way your stressing your self out but once you get used to something those differences stand out by themselves and there’s no need for high levels of concentration.



Well, i think it would also depend on the individual. For some people, a quick swap is their way of determining the differences. For some, they are used to the gear, so a swap will immediately reveal the differences. So yeah, per case basis.


----------



## Hedonism

How does the Mojo compare to proper DAPs such as the offerings from Sony, AK, Fiio, Onkyo/Pioneer, etc.? Right now I'm debating on getting a Mojo + cheap transport vs. the brand new Sony ZX300. This will be powering Hifiman Edition X v2 / Ultimate Ears Reference Remastered, if that matters.


----------



## asian23

HI does anyone have average battery life run times on their Mojo? I know Chord claim it is 10 hours, but in real life usage for me, I guess with continuous use I am getting an average of 8 hours. Not much of a difference, but still.....


----------



## asian23

Hedonism said:


> How does the Mojo compare to proper DAPs such as the offerings from Sony, AK, Fiio, Onkyo/Pioneer, etc.? Right now I'm debating on getting a Mojo + cheap transport vs. the brand new Sony ZX300. This will be powering Hifiman Edition X v2 / Ultimate Ears Reference Remastered, if that matters.



Extremely good, this is what I run with Fostex TH-X00 and AKG K7xx. I have a cheap transport, but debating the pros and cons of the new Chord Poly. Poly costs a lot though, which to me personally a cheap transport works just as well.


----------



## Mython

asian23 said:


> HI does anyone have average battery life run times on their Mojo? I know Chord claim it is 10 hours, but in real life usage for me, I guess with continuous use I am getting an average of 8 hours. Not much of a difference, but still.....



It can vary, according to a few different factors. For example, the impedance of your cans/IEMs/CIEMs, how loud you like to listen, etc. etc.

Somewhere between 7.5-10hrs is not uncommon. There is a vast amount of number-crunching going on in Mojos FPGA, and there are always trade-offs with electronic devices, as I'm sure you know, all too well!


----------



## Hooster

My advice is this. If you really want to compare components, do not quick swap and do not bother to painstakingly level match. Just use component A for at least 2 months. Then take it out and use component B in exactly the same way. You will not have any trouble deciding whether or not you have a preference. The last time I did this I actually listened to component B at a lower level than I normally listen to component A. Nevertheless, component A was packed and sold and will never be used by me again while I am keeping component B.

If you can in fact get comparable or better sound quality from component B over component A, simply by boosting the level half a dB, then you should just use the cheapest one. The difference is not worth paying money for, if all you need to do is up the volume a fraction.


----------



## vo_obgyn

With the power button off, my Mojo will not take a charge or turn on. It will turn on and operate after the charger and cable is connected, but won’t charge. The charger and cable are good. I’ts just a year old. I’ve searched this thread and the Chord site and have tried to troubleshoot but still with an issue. Any last minute recommendations before I send it in?


----------



## Yourmomm

vo_obgyn said:


> With the power button off, my Mojo will not take a charge or turn on. It will turn on and operate after the charger and cable is connected, but won’t charge. The charger and cable are good. I’ts just a year old. I’ve searched this thread and the Chord site and have tried to troubleshoot but still with an issue. Any last minute recommendations before I send it in?



Dead battery. Replace it.


----------



## vo_obgyn (Oct 27, 2017)

@Yourmomm. Yes, that's what I'm thinking....will contact dealer. Like some others in this thread, I thought that the battery should have lasted longer!


----------



## NaiveSound

Hooster said:


> My advice is this. If you really want to compare components, do not quick swap and do not bother to painstakingly level match. Just use component A for at least 2 months. Then take it out and use component B in exactly the same way. You will not have any trouble deciding whether or not you have a preference. The last time I did this I actually listened to component B at a lower level than I normally listen to component A. Nevertheless, component A was packed and sold and will never be used by me again while I am keeping component B.
> 
> If you can in fact get comparable or better sound quality from component B over component A, simply by boosting the level half a dB, then you should just use the cheapest one. The difference is not worth paying money for, if all you need to do is up the volume a fraction.




Volume gets overlooked so so so much.


----------



## escknx

According to specs Mojo, Hugo and 2Qute have same Chord Custom FPGA DAC

If I will be using purely DAC section towards Burson Conductor amp, is there any advantages of getting Hugo over Mojo?


----------



## GrussGott

escknx said:


> According to specs Mojo, Hugo and 2Qute have same Chord Custom FPGA DAC
> 
> If I will be using purely DAC section towards Burson Conductor amp, is there any advantages of getting Hugo over Mojo?



AFAIK you can't use just the DAC section of the Mojo, the line out mode simply locks the volume of the output.

In other news, today I confirmed that my 2015 MacBook Pro has an optical out built into the headphone jack!  Who knew?  Not me.

I was looking into buying USB de-crapifiers like the Eitr, but instead I bought a $4.99 cable and am now plugging into the optical port of the mojo.
fistbump


----------



## Hooster

escknx said:


> According to specs Mojo, Hugo and 2Qute have same Chord Custom FPGA DAC
> 
> If I will be using purely DAC section towards Burson Conductor amp, is there any advantages of getting Hugo over Mojo?



Not sure why you would do that. The Mojo IS in fact a headphone amplifier. As such the Hugo is however probably a bit better. The advantage would be that you should definately be able to use the Hugo the way it is intended to be used, sell the Burson and spend the money on something useful.


----------



## escknx

Hooster said:


> Not sure why you would do that. The Mojo IS in fact a headphone amplifier. As such the Hugo is however probably a bit better. The advantage would be that you should definately be able to use the Hugo the way it is intended to be used, sell the Burson and spend the money on something useful.


Because I love the way Burson sounds.
And I want to compare Chord DAC on Burson vs Chord all-in-one like Hugo.

Sure thing if Hugo outperforms Burson on clarity/soundtage field then I gonna sell Conductor.


----------



## Hooster

escknx said:


> Because I love the way Burson sounds.
> And I want to compare Chord DAC on Burson vs Chord all-in-one like Hugo.
> 
> Sure thing if Hugo outperforms Burson on clarity/soundtage field then I gonna sell Conductor.



The fact is that the Burson can not improve the clarity/soundstage of the Hugo. The Burson is not adding any information to the signal coming from Hugo.


----------



## escknx

Hooster said:


> The fact is that the Burson can not improve the clarity/soundstage of the Hugo. The Burson is not adding any information to the signal coming from Hugo.


Yes but Burson has pretty fine amp section, and I don not know how it compares to Hugo's amp section.
I mention Burson Conductor, this is DAC/AMP featuring ESS9018 DAC. So my idea is to compare Bursons DAC to Chord DAC using Burson's amp section.
If both amp AMP and DAC sections of tiny Chord outperforms Burson, then it will be sold for sure.
But in case Chord's DAC is good, but AMP section is not that good compared to Burson's then I'm gonna use Chord DAC -> Burson AMP


----------



## x RELIC x

escknx said:


> Yes but Burson has pretty fine amp section, and I don not know how it compares to Hugo's amp section.
> I mention Burson Conductor, this is DAC/AMP featuring ESS9018 DAC. So my idea is to compare Bursons DAC to Chord DAC using Burson's amp section.
> If both amp AMP and DAC sections of tiny Chord outperforms Burson, then it will be sold for sure.
> *But in case Chord's DAC is good, but AMP section is not that good compared to Burson's then I'm gonna use Chord DAC -> Burson AMP*



Well, by design the 'amp' in Chord gear is more akin to the analogue stage of most other DACs. That is, it has very few components in the signal path for the sake of transparency to the source and therefore you'll get comments that state that adding an external amp will only add its flavour to the sound. You can not separate the DAC section from the 'amp' section in the Chord DACs because they are tied together. Indeed, when you use the line-level output it's simply a volume preset and nothing more. Nothing internally is bypassed.

If you like the Burson attached to the unit then that's what matters. An audition would be in order.


----------



## Yourmomm

escknx said:


> Yes but Burson has pretty fine amp section, and I don not know how it compares to Hugo's amp section.
> I mention Burson Conductor, this is DAC/AMP featuring ESS9018 DAC. So my idea is to compare Bursons DAC to Chord DAC using Burson's amp section.
> If both amp AMP and DAC sections of tiny Chord outperforms Burson, then it will be sold for sure.
> But in case Chord's DAC is good, but AMP section is not that good compared to Burson's then I'm gonna use Chord DAC -> Burson AMP



Yep but you can't separate the Mojo's dac and amp sections: they are the same thing... So, if you choose to double-amp (which some people, including me do choose to do, because they like the coloration synergy of their respective amps), you are not comparing Mojo with the Burson Amp...You are comparing the Burson, with the Mojo AS WELL AS the Burson...


----------



## Hooster

escknx said:


> Yes but Burson has pretty fine amp section, and I don not know how it compares to Hugo's amp section.
> I mention Burson Conductor, this is DAC/AMP featuring ESS9018 DAC. So my idea is to compare Bursons DAC to Chord DAC using Burson's amp section.
> If both amp AMP and DAC sections of tiny Chord outperforms Burson, then it will be sold for sure.
> But in case Chord's DAC is good, but AMP section is not that good compared to Burson's then I'm gonna use Chord DAC -> Burson AMP



Sorry to rain on your parade, but the better/more transparent the Burson's amp section is, the more it will let you know what the Hugo's amp section sounds like. If the Burson is perfect it will be perfectly transparent and there will be no difference between using the Burson or not using the Burson, which kind of makes you question the point of the exercise.


----------



## escknx

Yes I got it.
Just got both Mojo and Hugo will see how it goes.
Thanks guys


----------



## escknx (Oct 28, 2017)

Hooster said:


> Indeed, your point of view is understandable and it is nice to see that you are being honest about what you are doing, "because they like the coloration". I like some kinds of coloration too, but the last thing I would say is that double amping increases clarity. That is just not possible.


Yea I just didn;t know that this thing will be different between Mojo and Hugo.

Hugo has RCAs preamps as far as I understand that allows to use external amp same way as with 2Qute.

Just why bothering 2Qute if I can get same thing w Hugo plus pretty good amp section all in 1 package.

I guess that I can be used as desktop amp even if battery dies, right?


----------



## Hooster

escknx said:


> Yes I got it.
> Just got both Mojo and Hugo will see how it goes.
> Thanks guys



Please let us know. Just make sure to level match precisely if you are comparing setups/components.


----------



## escknx

Hooster said:


> Please let us know. Just make sure to level match precisely if you are comparing setups/components.


Will definitely do next week once they arrive.
May also grab 2Qute later just to see if there's any difference between its RCA outs compared to Hugo's.
I dont see any difference except shielded USB on 2Qute.

EDIT: sorry might be a bit of offtop here


----------



## x RELIC x

escknx said:


> Yea I just didn;t know that this thing will be different between Mojo and Hugo.
> 
> Hugo has RCAs preamps as far as I understand that allows to use external amp same way as with 2Qute.
> 
> ...



The Hugo's RCA out is tied to the headphone out. Again, no separate amp section.


----------



## Hooster (Oct 28, 2017)

escknx said:


> Yea I just didn;t know that this thing will be different between Mojo and Hugo.
> 
> Hugo has RCAs preamps as far as I understand that allows to use external amp same way as with 2Qute.
> 
> ...




This is a pretty big subject and there is a lot of material available online. I think an in depth comparison of Mojo/Hugo and 2Qute might be beyond the scope of this thread. If you can try a 2Qute, by all means do. Have fun! 

With the right cables, Mojo, Hugo and 2Qute can all be used as preamps. I am not sure how Hugo behaves if the battery dies.


----------



## escknx

x RELIC x said:


> The Hugo's RCA out is tied to the headphone out. Again, no separate amp section.


Oh okay got it.

So basically Mojo and Hugo use same DACs but with different output stage implementation?

Anyways, wondering if anyone here used Mojo as main desktop amp..


----------



## Hooster

escknx said:


> Oh okay got it.
> 
> So basically Mojo and Hugo use same DACs but with different output stage implementation?
> 
> Anyways, wondering if anyone here used Mojo as main desktop amp..



I have done that and it works, but there are better DACs out there for that purpose.


----------



## x RELIC x

escknx said:


> Oh okay got it.
> 
> So basically Mojo and Hugo use same DACs but with different output stage implementation?



No actually. They use the same idea in the implementation but the Mojo's FPGA chip is newer with newer filters programmed in it. The Mojo has about double the TAPs as the Hugo, but run at about half speed to get equivalent performance to the Hugo1 according to Chord. Both output the exact same Voltage and Current so power is the exactly the same, but again the analogue stage is slightly different (same principle though) due to the difference in size and cost of each device.

An FPGA chip is just a blank slate for anyone to program their code on to it. There's also more to it than just the code running on the FPGA. They also use a 4e Pulse Array DAC and, as I previously mentioned, they both have slightly different analogue stages. The newer Hugo2 uses a 10e Pulse Array DAC and has further improvements to the code on the FPGA and has a better analogue stage yet.

Honestly, it's a mine field. Mojo measures better than Hugo in many areas but many prefer the sound of the Hugo1 over the Mojo. Some prefer Mojo's sound. One can either follow the best measuring device or follow what sounds best to them. Many find the Hugo1 to be brighter than the Mojo's mid-centric sound, it's all about preference. Even adding an amp to the chain will degrade the measured performance but some like the sound of their amp, and in the end that's what matters, enjoying the music.


----------



## jarnopp

Hooster said:


> This is a pretty big subject and there is a lot of material available online. I think an in depth comparison of Mojo/Hugo and 2Qute might be beyond the scope of this thread. If you can try a 2Qute, by all means do. Have fun!
> R
> With the right cables, Mojo, Hugo and 2Qute can all be used as preamps. I am not sure how Hugo behaves if the battery dies.



With over 34k posts, nothing is beyond the scope of this thread. Even though 17,000 of them are about the dac vs amp section of Mojo.


----------



## musickid

and i thought they were one and the same??


----------



## GrussGott

As a noob to Hifi stuff and the mojo I'm enjoying it as it's a unique piece of kit ... 

... but with all of the seeming innovation in it (taps and upsampling, FPGA, etc), why is it so susceptible to cell phone interference??  It's a mobile device first and foremost, so this seems like a huge violation of its primary claim to the throne.   Granted it's not a big deal for my use cases but still, that's a pretty big miss.


----------



## Yourmomm

GrussGott said:


> As a noob to Hifi stuff and the mojo I'm enjoying it as it's a unique piece of kit ...
> 
> ... but with all of the seeming innovation in it (taps and upsampling, FPGA, etc), why is it so susceptible to cell phone interference??  It's a mobile device first and foremost, so this seems like a huge violation of its primary claim to the throne.   Granted it's not a big deal for my use cases but still, that's a pretty big miss.



Been reading a lot about this, but I've never had the problem myself, using both Samsung s4 and Samsung note 5 as sources... Is it iPhones only which interfere?


----------



## musickid

lets hope the big telecomm operators give more consideration to where they place their masts in the future. maybe localised surveys to predetermine the mojo users out there?


----------



## Hooster

GrussGott said:


> As a noob to Hifi stuff and the mojo I'm enjoying it as it's a unique piece of kit ...
> 
> ... but with all of the seeming innovation in it (taps and upsampling, FPGA, etc), why is it so susceptible to cell phone interference??  It's a mobile device first and foremost, so this seems like a huge violation of its primary claim to the throne.   Granted it's not a big deal for my use cases but still, that's a pretty big miss.



Have you tried encasing the Mojo in tin foil?


----------



## Leo-

Yourmomm said:


> Been reading a lot about this, but I've never had the problem myself, using both Samsung s4 and Samsung note 5 as sources... Is it iPhones only which interfere?



Do you use it with 3/4g on? My aging 5s cannot be left anywhere near the Mojo if not on airplane mode.


----------



## escknx (Oct 28, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> The Hugo's RCA out is tied to the headphone out. Again, no separate amp section.


I've been watching for a few videos, such as _The Hans Beekhuyzen Channel, Mojo review_* 2:25 minute mark *and Hans mentioned that if you power on device while holding both volume buttons, it enters mode when headphone outs act like line level mode with different voltage mode.

and another one
_InnerFidelity CES 2014 Hugo presentation_* 2:42 minute mark,* where Chord representative told that there Hugo has mode to use RCA outs as "straight reference DAC section" with bypassing volume control.


So basically its what you called "volume preset" and reviewers just haven't mentioned simplicity of amp section and called it "straight DAC section" ?


EDIT: and to be on a safe side just ordered 2Qute as well, to have all 3 devices compared side by side


----------



## GrussGott

a Nexus 5 with WiFi, bluetooth, and LTE (via Project Fi so not sure which carrier) all on.   Hardwire connection was a USB-C OTG plugged into a 1' Anker Powerline+ micro-USB to the Mojo.

Once it's all plugged in, if my N5 is within 6" or so of the Mojo with no music playing I hear faint but distinct interference which is easily repeatable, by which I mean it's never not happened.

Now, for me, this isn't a big deal because I don't rubberband my phone to the mojo and if there was music playing and I was on the go I'd probably never hear it.  But is the solution the Poly?  And speaking of that, if the cell phone causes interference, will the Poly?

It's a big miss for a mobile device, but nothing more than a few % impactful to me.  Still annoying though.


----------



## Mython

GrussGott said:


> a Nexus 5 with WiFi, bluetooth, and LTE (via Project Fi so not sure which carrier) all on.   Hardwire connection was a USB-C OTG plugged into a 1' Anker Powerline+ micro-USB to the Mojo.
> 
> Once it's all plugged in, if my N5 is within 6" or so of the Mojo with no music playing I hear faint but distinct interference which is easily repeatable, by which I mean it's never not happened.
> 
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1284#post-12685665


----------



## Mython

escknx said:


> I've been watching for a few videos, such as _The Hans Beekhuyzen Channel, Mojo review_* 2:25 minute mark *and Hans mentioned that if you power on device while holding both volume buttons, it enters mode when headphone outs act like line level mode with different voltage mode.
> 
> _InnerFidelity CES 2014 Hugo presentation_* 2:42 minute mark,* where Chord representative told that there Hugo has mode to use RCA outs as "straight reference DAC section" with bypassing volume control.



Yes, these and many more videos are listed in *post #3*

There are also various quotes about the volume-preset function, for line-out purposes, in related sections of post #3.




escknx said:


> So basically its what you called "volume preset" and reviewers just haven't mentioned simplicity of amp section and called it "straight DAC section" ?



Yes.


----------



## GrussGott (Oct 28, 2017)

escknx said:


> So basically its what you called "volume preset" and reviewers just haven't mentioned simplicity of amp section and called it "straight DAC section" ?



The mojo does not have a separate DAC and Amp which means that every output from the device is amplified.  The line out mode simply locks the level of amplification, ie, volume, so you can use that level for something without worrying about accidentally bumping the volume.

Here's an example:
* You duct tape the volume knob of your desktop amp on "3" so it can't be rotated
* You use a male-male headphone patch cable to plug the headphone output of  your amp into the line in of your bluetooth speaker
* You use the bluetooth's volume buttons to control the volume.

Think what would happen if you really cranked up the volume of the BT speaker and then your buddy ripped off the duct tape and cranked up the desktop amp.  Answer: boom.

So to prevent *boom*, the Mojo locks the volume.

At this point, it's also important for me to mention that I pretty much have no fecking idea what I'm talking about so I'd take all that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Yourmomm

Leo- said:


> Do you use it with 3/4g on? My aging 5s cannot be left anywhere near the Mojo if not on airplane mode.



Yep. Come to think of it, I also use my mojo with an iPad pro on 4G, with no problems, either...


----------



## Hooster

escknx said:


> I've been watching for a few videos, such as _The Hans Beekhuyzen Channel, Mojo review_* 2:25 minute mark *and Hans mentioned that if you power on device while holding both volume buttons, it enters mode when headphone outs act like line level mode with different voltage mode.
> 
> and another one
> _InnerFidelity CES 2014 Hugo presentation_* 2:42 minute mark,* where Chord representative told that there Hugo has mode to use RCA outs as "straight reference DAC section" with bypassing volume control.
> ...




There has been a great deal of confusion regarding this, and no credit to Hans for not being clear. I often find his reviews superficial and lacking in deep understanding.

The Chord devices can be considered "straight dac" no matter what volume you set them to.

The so called line level out is just an arbitrary volume setting. This setting is relatively high, probably to give an advantage when comparing with other devices. I would use a lower setting to avoid the risk of overloading the input of the device downstream.


----------



## escknx

GrussGott said:


> The mojo does not have a separate DAC and Amp which means that every output from the device is amplified.  The line out mode simply locks the level of amplification, ie, volume, so you can use that level for something without worrying about accidentally bumping the volume.


Pretty fair, I was just thinking that this is how every DAC in the world acts, since pre-amp outs of the dacs are amplified in some way to get certain signal level to the further amp section.


----------



## GrussGott (Oct 28, 2017)

Mython said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1284#post-12685665



Yeah, except it seems not that based on Rob's explanation:

_[great sound is] complicated and depends upon a number of factors - *principally the amount of RF noise injected into the Mojo*, *and the amount of correlated noise that gets in*. It will depend upon the source device as to which sounds best. My preference is optical, as this has the smoothest sound quality and best depth, as it does not suffer from both of the aforementioned problems ...
*
... all my DAC's up-sample to 2048 times that is at least 16 times more than typical. What does this do? Well its not just about up- sampling but filtering out the RF noise that is present on a digital signal.* Its essential to do this, as it gets you closer to the original analogue signal in the ADC (and this is the DAC's job to recover the analogue signal not the digital data). This extensive filtering reduces jitter sensitivity by a factor of 64, and allows the DAC to eliminate noise floor modulation. Now this is a very important problem, as it makes the DAC sound hard and less smooth and is a major problem with DACs - all other DACs have very large noise floor modulation, Mojo has zero measurable noise floor modulation (I have plots at home proving this). This is a major reason why Mojo sounds so smooth and natural.
_​So I read that as Rob saying he's using beaucoup processing power to get rid of that noise.

That noise that's still there.

That no other portable DAC/Amps have.


----------



## Mython (Oct 28, 2017)

Spoiler: Quoted text by Mython, regarding RFI






Dexter Morgan said:


> Could the Mojo have been built in a way that would prevent RF/EMI interference, like with some kind of shielding? I'm ignorant about such things, so pardon me if this is a stupid question.





Mython said:


> Even with shielding of the circuitboard, the signal cable (microUSB cable) can pick-up RF from the phone (which is in almost-continual communication with local cell towers, even when not making a call or streaming) and carry that into the circuit.
> 
> Even with the best will in the world, there's only just so much one can do to minimise RF.
> 
> ...








GrussGott said:


> Yeah, except it seems not that based on Rob's explanation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As any competent DAC designer should, Rob has tried to minimise the influence of RF on his DAC designs.

However, the first remark you emboldened above, in the quoted text from Rob Watts, mentions a preference for optical. In relation to Mojo and RF, optical is ideal because an optical cable cannot act as an aerial capable of inadvertently picking up RF. Of course, RF may still attempt to get in directly through Mojos casework, even when optical is the chosen digital connection, but it should be vastly more difficult for RF to interfere with Mojos circuitry than in the scenario of a metal-conductor cable as would be the scenario with USB or Co-Axial.


In any event, the issue of RF and Mojo primarily relates to the potential influence of RF noise on the *analogue* circuitry (and many customers do _not_ experience RF issues).


----------



## Yourmomm

Mython said:


> (and many customers do _not_ experience RF issues).



I'm obviously lucky, then, in that I'm one of them who doesn't... I wonder what the difference is between those that do, and those that do not experience this problem? It can't be distance from cell tower, as I'm constantly on the move, in poor reception areas, too, and still don't ever suffer with it. Is it the quality of the OTG cable? (mine's a fairly cheapo, no name brand, micro USB-to-micro USB one, which is definitely OTG, as it only works in one direction); or is it variations in source (apple/windows phones vs Android?), or variations in the Mojo units themselves? (doubtful)...it seems a bit odd...


----------



## GrussGott (Oct 28, 2017)

Mython said:


> In any event, the issue of RF and Mojo primarily relates to the potential influence of RF noise on the *analogue* circuitry (and many customers do _not_ experience RF issues).



I'm not trying to poop in anybody's bowl of morning mojos, I'm just pointing out that the radio interference is real and is the result of poor design, at least when it comes to a portable, mobile DAC/amp - and that's not opinion, that's a fact - which is why I don't think we should try to come up with reasons why it's not poor design.

Torq over at SBAF posted a fantastic write-up comparison of portable DAC/Amps and here's what he found:

_Despite the heavy metal casing, *Mojo is surprisingly susceptible to EMI.* For a device that is intended to be used with a phone, this is unfortunate. While the degree of interference is dependent on what radio bands your particular phone is using and, as a result, can change markedly depending on where you’re using it, there’s a good chance you’ll need to put your phone in “Airplane” mode if you want a clean listening session.

*It’s curious to note that none of the other units I compared here exhibited these issues at all.*_

_Also, I think this has the worst USB implementation I’ve come across. It results in frequent dropouts when playing multi-rate DSD via every macOS machine I’ve tried and some Surface devices, and seems excessively affected by electrical noise on the USB connection.

*If evaluated as a DAC/amp*, again irrespective of price/value, then things change a little bit:
*iDSD BL* > GOV2+ Inf > *Mojo* > Explorer 2 > Dragonfly Red
_​So, yeah, relative to EMI, The mojo is unique is this drawback - and similar in performance - which means it's 100% a design flaw.  Of course there are many trade-offs with these things including who makes them and where, which in this case, these are two UK companies in the top (AMR the parent of iFi is).  I knew all of this and still bought a Mojo vs the iFi.

But, yeah, one of Mojo's unique flaws is an EMI problem and, yes, this is 100% Chord's fault as others of similar (or better) performance have designed for it, or not had to worry.


----------



## Mython (Oct 28, 2017)

GrussGott said:


> I'm not trying to poop in anybody's bowl of morning mojos, I'm just pointing out that the radio interference is real and is the result of poor design, at least when it comes to a portable, mobile DAC/amp - and that's not opinion, that's a fact - which is why I don't think we should try to come up with reasons why it's not poor design.
> 
> Torq over at SBAF posted a fantastic write-up comparison of portable DAC/Amps and here's what he found:
> 
> ...





For the record, I stand by what I've written, this past hour. There are, as I've quite reasonably explained, many different factors influencing whether RFI might be experienced or not. I'm not mindlessly defending Chord or Mojo - I'm simply pointing out some of the factors which can be at play.

Furthermore:

Some experience RFI issues, some don't.

Some prefer an iDSD BL or other DAC over Mojo, and some don't.

Mojo is categorically _not_ unique in experiencing occasional RFI - I consider that assertion (and it's only my opinion, of course) to be unsubstantiated.

That one individual, on another forum, might happen to post their experiences of comparing RFI susceptibility of several different DACs, and derive one set of findings, does not necessarily make that set of findings representative of a majority of many thousands of Mojo owners around the globe.


I respect that you have encountered some RFI issues, yourself, and I'm not belittling that at all, but it doesn't mean Mojo is a 'uniquely flawed' product.


----------



## GrussGott (Oct 28, 2017)

Mython said:


> I'm not mindlessly defending Chord or Mojo
> I consider that assertion (and it's only my opinion, of course) to be unsubstantiated.
> , but it doesn't mean Mojo is a 'uniquely flawed' product.



yeah but you are blindly [changing the word to blind] defending the Mojo given you have zero data to support your opinion - that's basically the definition of "blind".

Said differently, there's plenty of evidence to support the Mojo being uniquely flawed in this respect - if you have data disproving that, let's see it, otherwise there's actually not anything you're standing behind.

If you don't have any data then you're blind defending.

and, for the record, I just bought the mojo and I KNEW it had this design flaw, so I'm not blind attacking it, just responding to the data and not letting Rob off the hook for fixing an obvious and pervasive design flaw.


----------



## bikutoru

GrussGott said:


> I just bought the mojo and I KNEW it had this design flaw


Why would you do that?
Masochistic tendencies?


----------



## NaiveSound

Anyone have comparisons of pha3  vs mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x (Oct 29, 2017)

escknx said:


> So basically its what you called "volume preset" and reviewers just haven't mentioned simplicity of amp section and called it "straight DAC section" ?
> 
> 
> EDIT: and to be on a safe side just ordered 2Qute as well, to have all 3 devices compared side by side



Exactly. ‘Reviewers’ will typically use conventional terminology or just don’t understand the product they are reviewing.

I’m just passing on information from the designer, and he’s repeatedly informed these forums (and in PMs with me because I was curious and asked) the same info that I posted to you. I’m not sure why John said the RCA is different in that 2014 video, probably because it’s easier in a sound byte than getting in to the details of the unique implementation over conventional designs. In the end though it is as I mentioned to you. I’ll trust the designer.

If you like I can bring up multiple posts like the following (just for information purposes, of course). You can’t bypass the single I to V (Current to Voltage) stage or it would sound terrible. This is akin to other conventional DAC’s analogue out, but with much lower impedance. What Rob refers to as the amplifier stage is not the same as traditional conventional amplifiers and I believe this is where some confusion may be.




Rob Watts said:


> *Line level mode is just a volume preset for the volume control - nothing else changes*.
> 
> Mojo has an FPGA (which is digital logic only) a discrete DAC (turning digital signals to analogue via flip-flops and resistors) and a single output amplifier - and that is it.
> 
> ...





Rob Watts said:


> *Yes it should be thought of as a preset level, rather than line out mode* - even if you are indeed actually doing it for a line out function. All that happens is the volume is set to give 3V RMS at 0dBFS (or 3v RMS maximum possible).





Rob Watts said:


> So you may use it into power amps to drive loudspeakers... *And line out is only a pre-set volume, physically nothing changes.*





Rob Watts said:


> No, you need at least one amplifier to do the critical I to V conversion. Now it is possible to design a voltage only DAC (no amp at all), but they sound poor due to lots of problems - the largest being the huge amount of distortion you get doing it that way. Believe me, if I could make it simpler I would. The key that Mojo has is extremely low distortion and noise (0.00017% 3V 300 Ohms) but only one single amplifier in the signal path - *and this amp combines headphone drive, filtering and I to V conversion in a single stage*.
> 
> Rob


----------



## x RELIC x

GrussGott said:


> Yeah, except it seems not that based on Rob's explanation:
> 
> _[great sound is] complicated and depends upon a number of factors - *principally the amount of RF noise injected into the Mojo*, *and the amount of correlated noise that gets in*. It will depend upon the source device as to which sounds best. My preference is optical, as this has the smoothest sound quality and best depth, as it does not suffer from both of the aforementioned problems ...
> *
> ...



The noise Rob is referring to in that quote is different from EMI emitted from a cellular device.





GrussGott said:


> I'm not trying to poop in anybody's bowl of morning mojos, I'm just pointing out that the radio interference is real and is the result of poor design, at least when it comes to a portable, mobile DAC/amp - and that's not opinion, that's a fact - which is why I don't think we should try to come up with reasons why it's not poor design.
> 
> Torq over at SBAF posted a fantastic write-up comparison of portable DAC/Amps and here's what he found:
> 
> ...



With all due respect the Mojo isn’t the only device to have this issue (no defence here, just pointing it out). The Oppo HA-2 comes to mind. Yes, it’s unfortunate that the Mojo is susceptible to EMI from cellular phones and I’ve heard it myself. I get a lot of EMI from my 3G network but none from my LTE network. I’m sure every case will be different depending on the proximity to the transmition tower and the network used. I even get interference when I hold my phone near the Headphone cable on 3G, which acts like an antenna for the EMI that gets in to the Mojo.


----------



## GrussGott (Oct 29, 2017)

bikutoru said:


> Why would you do that?
> *Masochistic tendencies?*



Mostly that.

But also because I like the mojo form factor better, I like the design better, and I do want to get to know the Chord stuff for myself.  But I guess that's the masochist in me talking.  And back to the design ... that hard core aluminum and those marbles ... that's pretty cool.  But, gah!  with the cheap USB connectors.

Also I've worked with a communications gear manufacturer in their labs and I have some experience with what to expect from cell interference, how it's caused and what the result is.  Given there's no revolt I was pretty sure the problem was/is minor and that my use-case won't matter for it and I was right ... except  for it's even less impactful that I thought!

I'll probably buy an iFi DSD BL next, but that's if I keep my P9s that are coming ... if not I may skip the iFi and spend the dough on a pair of ZMF Atticus which are 300 ohms ... I wonder if the poor little Mojo can drive those!


----------



## Leo-

Mython said:


> Mojo is categorically _not_ unique in experiencing occasional RFI - I consider that assertion (and it's only my opinion, of course) to be unsubstantiated.
> 
> That one individual, on another forum, might happen to post their experiences of comparing RFI susceptibility of several different DACs, and derive one set of findings, does not necessarily make that set of findings representative of a majority of many thousands of Mojo owners around the globe.



Someone's findings may not be representative of the majority, but it does mean that it may be a concern for users interested in doing a similar thing. I have 3 DACs at work and a soon to be replaced Samsung 5s. I'm just thinking if the 5s is especially "dirty" due to having a plastic back, however an antenna is an antenna - not sure why it is especially bad, however the Mojo picks up any interference from the 3g/4g. One other dac used to pick up the "classic" network handshake (which the Mojo doesn't seem to bother with) and the third nothing. Also the Mojo picks up noise from a fairly long distance whilst the phone needs to be hugging the other Dac in order to have any interference.

I'm wondering from the comment above if the noise is picked up by the cable since I leave the cable in even if the Mojo is disconnected - I will give it a try without the cable and the Mojo disconnected. As it stands now it is bloody annoying since the noise is louder than my normal listening level on IEMs.

Regarding the Mojo and DSD comment above, I also have intermittent problems with the mobile (which I always use in airplane mode  ) and the Mojo. However, it works fine if I plug it to my stereo up to dsd128 - couldn't get dsd256 to work yet, however I just want to point out that it is likely to be a source issue.


----------



## GrussGott (Oct 29, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> The noise Rob is referring to in that quote is different from EMI emitted from a cellular device.



Well then that's probably why there's a design flaw: the lead designer is unaware there's a problem.  He can't fix what he doesn't know about.

In any event, Rob is pretty clear that his tech is upsampling "16 times more than typical" to filter out RF noise.  Seems like if he was only focused on one type of RF noise he'd say so.  It would also sound kind of odd if he said, "except cell RF noise, that shiit shoots right on through"

And, since we don't hear about this EMI flaw with, say, the iFi DSD BL, then either iFi is upsampling 16x more than Rob, and filtering out even more RF noise than Rob is, or Rob's got a design flaw.

If something primarily happens only with the mojo, then that something is primarily a mojo problem.


----------



## x RELIC x (Oct 29, 2017)

GrussGott said:


> Well then that's probably why there's a design flaw: the lead designer is unaware there's a problem.  He can't fix what he doesn't know about.
> 
> In any event, Rob is pretty clear that his tech is upsampling "16 times more than typical" to filter out RF noise.  Seems like if he was only focused on one type of RF noise he'd say so.  It would also sound kind of odd if he said, "except cell RF noise, that shiit shoots right on through"
> 
> ...



Of course he’s aware of the EMI from cellular networks and Chord and Rob have discussed this many times in this thread. You can search the topic if you want or not, it’s no skin off my teeth. I was just pointing out that what _you specifically quoted_ from Rob was not an EMI filter from cellular networks.

You keep bringing up the iDSD BL, but like I mentioned there’s other devices that also have this issue even if the iDSD does not. There’s no argument from me that the Mojo is susceptible to EMI interference, just that it’s not exclusive to the Mojo. Does that make it any less painful? No.


----------



## Mython (Oct 29, 2017)

GrussGott said:


> yeah but you are blindly [changing the word to blind] defending the Mojo given you have zero data to support your opinion - that's basically the definition of "blind".
> 
> Said differently, there's plenty of evidence to support the Mojo being uniquely flawed in this respect - if you have data disproving that, let's see it, otherwise there's actually not anything you're standing behind.
> 
> If you don't have any data then you're blind defending.




No, I am doing nothing of the sort - I am simply pointing out that your claim that Mojo is _'uniquely_' flawed in not being immune to RFI is unsubstantiated. The burden of proof is upon you to prove such an outlandish assertion, not on me to disprove it. Have you personally tested _*every*_ other portable DAC on the market and found each and every one to be immune to RFI?

Nobody here, least of all me, is asserting that Mojo is a perfect device or that your experiencing RFI with Mojo is something to be swept under the carpet - the issue of RFI has been openly discussed in this thread. However, to extrapolate your RFI experience to the point of exclaiming that Mojo is 'uniquely flawed' is (_IMO_) a step too far, that's all.


----------



## miketlse

GrussGott said:


> Said differently, *there's plenty of evidence* to support the Mojo being uniquely flawed in this respect



Let's be rational, and adopt a scientific methodology.

You have made a blanket assertion, that the Mojo is uniquely flawed, and that there's plenty of evidence to support your assertion.

*Please* provide links to this evidence, in order to substantiate your assertion. Then we can all review this evidence, and validate/not validate your assertion.


----------



## NaiveSound

Does Poly aid into the cell RF noise problem?


----------



## x RELIC x (Oct 29, 2017)

Clearly not an issue exclusive to Mojo (see quotes below). This doesn’t make the interference problem any better for those that experience it, but we don’t really need to go on about if it’s just a Mojo thing.



arthurl said:


> *tl/dr; Digital noise, frequent disconnects and playback issues when paired to an iPhone 6 with cellular data on.*
> 
> I have been experiencing most of the same issues as mentioned by others (e.g. disconnection, garble, digital noise, etc..) on pairing my iPhone 6 with BOTH the HA-2 and HA-2SE using either the music app or HF Player. Noise/disconnects usually (not always) happens when my phone is on cellular data only (not when wifi is connected) and possibly when signal drops from LTE to 3G or 3G to Edge.
> 
> ...





dbdynsty25 said:


> It's an S6 problem.  *Does it with the three USB dacs I've tried (Fiio e17K, HA-2 and JDS C5D)...so clearly there's something wrong w/ the USB Audio out on the S6...I've tried it with multiple S6s as well thinking I had a bad one.
> 
> Works fine w/ cellular radios off...so yeah*.  Good times.  Don't get the S6 if you want to use it as your audio device.





mandrake50 said:


> At least not if you want the cell radio available when playing audio. It will play 24/192 files natively though. For airplane use, it would be fine.
> I seem to get all of the luck. My HTC DNA, had the same problem. I don't get much choice, these are/were company supplied phones.
> I am not going to buy another phone/plan so I can listen to music on a phone though. *I have lots of other options.
> Too bad it doesn't play nice with the HA-2 (with radios on)*, because I like the phone in other regards.





dennistdk said:


> *I did a lot of testing here. The problem is related to the phone and antenna power (which goes up when it tries to change cells in areas with bad coverage). It basically made the HA2(SE) impossible for me to use on longer trips* (I travel 150km by train almost each day - it cuts out roughly 20 times during the trip, especially under long tunnels with little or no coverage).
> I have had several iPhone models (5s, 6 and 7) and both the HA2 and HA2SE. The same problem with all - easy to replicate if you put and stack the phone and HA2 together in a faraday-like container.
> 
> If you use a longer cable (just the basic iPhone USB charger one) and keep the devices at least 10-15 cm apart there isn't any issues. Only when they are stacked together (like you usually would). When it cuts out you can also hear the typical "gsm interference noise" in background if you have highly sensitive headphones/iems.
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x (Oct 29, 2017)

NaiveSound said:


> Does Poly aid into the cell RF noise problem?



If you keep your phone away from the Mojo then yes. You should confirm in the Poly thread.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 29, 2017)

Two ways RF can be caused, a non-shielded cable can be lengthed to pick-up radio signals(this shouldn't really happen, quite rare), or through the housing, the electronics lines pick up the RFI.  Metal housing shields RFI, Mojo is obviously not a metal housing.  Mojo was designed for portables in mind, cellphones are portable sources, people can have their antennas on at times since they could be using the phone functionalities, and something like this should been accounted for.  Not sure if the plastic housing was due to cost reduction on their end.

Mojo as a consumer device has a bit things people have to put up with.  Non-shielded housing for one, long charge time, power being shut-off immediately after turning it on(which is quite a petpeaves of mine).  It's a ghetto production. LOL. Look at the damn thing.  $500 dollars is a quite reasonable price point to expect something without those flaws.

I don't even know if I can fully trust the battery to last a long life-time, it seems like a shotty design.


----------



## miketlse

SilverEars said:


> Two ways RF can be caused, a non-shielded cable can be lengthed to pick-up radio signals(this shouldn't really happen, quite rare), or through the housing, the electronics lines pick up the RFI.  Metal housing shields RFI, Mojo is obviously not a metal housing.  Mojo was designed for portables in mind, cellphones are portable sources, people can have their antennas on at times since they could be using the phone functionalities, and something like this should been accounted for.  Not sure if the plastic housing was due to cost reduction on their end.
> 
> Mojo as a consumer device has a bit things people have to put up with.  Non-shielded housing for one, long charge time, power being shut-off immediately after turning it on(which is quite a petpeaves of mine).  It's a ghetto production. LOL. Look at the damn thing.  $500 dollars is a quite reasonable price point to expect something without those flaws.


'Not sure if the plastic housing was due to cost reduction on their end.'?
The Mojo case is machined from an aluminium billet!


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 29, 2017)

You're right, it is metal housing, dunno why I keep thinking it's not metal.

Anyway, there are spots the RFI can enter, large opening where the buttons are.


----------



## miketlse

SilverEars said:


> You're right, it is metal housing, dunno why I keep thinking it's not metal.
> 
> Anyway, there are spots the RFI can enter, large opening where the buttons are.


Certainly the case does not produce a metallic ring, if you tap it with a fingernail.
The buttons do offer an entry route, but surprisingly they never get mentioned by any posters.
Headphone cables also act as an aerial, which is an often overlooked RFI source - but using thicker/heavier RFI shielded cables for IEMs would probably be seem as inconvenient by many owners.

In all honesty, putting a ferrite choke on the USB cable, removed the RFI for me.
The only remaining source of clicks/pops was the internal electronics of the phone - the clicks appeared after an Android update, and then disappeared after a subsequent update.
Now I use the Shanling M1 as a transport for my Mojo, and there are no clicks at all.


----------



## miketlse

Admittedly not the Mojo case, but here is the Hugo 2 case being machined.
https://www.facebook.com/chordelectronics/videos/1060362084063812/


----------



## cyclops214

Jesus Christ do we really need 2+ Pages of the posts About RF interference. Where the hell are the moderators To delete this bull?


----------



## jarnopp (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclops214 said:


> Jesus Christ do we really need 2+ Pages of the posts About RF interference. Where the hell are the moderators To delete this bull****?



^this. Let’s talk about the line out mode some more.

But, I will add that with the CCK and the chord included usb cable (only an inch of separation or stacked), I got RFI on occasions, making the experience frequently not good. Totally solved this by using a longer usb cable (1m) and keeping the phone away, or using optical, and now, I hope, with Poly, when it gets to U.S.


----------



## DivaFonda

cyclops214 said:


> Jesus Christ do we really need 2+ Pages of the posts About RF interference. Where the hell are the moderators To delete this bull****?



As a potential buyer, I welcome this info. Everything has flaws along with praise. This, along with the battery issue, has given me pause. Before reading this thread thoroughly, I'd always thought Mojo was an almost "do no wrong" device. Not so sure now.


----------



## Slaphead

cyclops214 said:


> Jesus Christ do we really need 2+ Pages of the posts About RF interference. Where the hell are the moderators To delete this bull****?



Well it is definitely a problem with the Mojo. I actually use my Mojo as a desktop solution using optical input, but if my phone, which is generally at least a metre away, rings or polls the network then I hear that through the Mojo. None of my other audio gear is affected by that.

So yes, it’s a valid discussion point, even if you think it’s bull.


----------



## miketlse

DivaFonda said:


> As a potential buyer, I welcome this info. Everything has flaws along with praise. This, along with the battery issue, has given me pause. Before reading this thread thoroughly, I'd always thought Mojo was an almost "do no wrong" device. Not so sure now.


For most of us, the Mojo does perform as an 'almost do no wrong' device.
Most of the issues regarding RFI, cables, music players, batteries etc, were discussed in great depth almost two years ago, and @Mython captured much of the consensus about best practice in post #3.
Putting simple ferrite chokes ($1) on USB cables will cure most RFI, and using the optical input removes the issue completely.

My views regarding batteries do sometimes irritate a few long term posters on this thread.
They will make repeated claims/predictions that the Mojo batteries, will begin to fail after one year.
The Mojo has been on sale for two years, and has sold in excess of 50,000 units - the posts by the battery doomsayers make me feel that we should have seen about 20,000 Mojos returned by now for new batteries.
In reality the posts by owners who have had their batteries replaced, must amount to a total of less than 1% of Mojos worldwide.
So you must make your own mind up, as to how big an issue the battery is for you.
The battery issue would not stop me buying a Mojo.


----------



## DivaFonda

That depends. For $529(current US price), I'd want the two years most rechargeable batteries last before acting up. I'm going to read those posts again but it seems like heavy usage wears the battery faster. I tend to turn off or unplug devices but sometimes I forget. The recent posters who left theirs running on the desktop and the one who used it daily for mobile had the battery suddenly give problems. I have other rechargeable devices hitting that two year mark with no battery replacements needed. And they're always being used.


----------



## Slim1970

I for one has never experienced any RF issues with Mojo. I know the potential is there with it or any electronic device for that matter. I just enjoy the Mojo for what it is. I think it’s one of the top two affordable and portable/transportable devices you can buy along with the iDSD BL. I go back and forth with them depending on which headphone I’m using all the time. I don’t care about RF interference or eventual battery replacement with my Mojo. I just care about getting the best possible sound out of my headphones and the Mojo is one of the few devices that can do that to my ears.


----------



## jimm2

miketlse said:


> During the two years that the Mojo has been on sale, the battery replacement options seem to have evolved/expanded to become:
> 
> The default of returning your Mojo through the dealer, who then forwards it to the service centre
> If the owner is happy to perform a DIY repair, then either PM @Mython or @Mojo ideas , who will then facilitate the arrangements for sending the battery to the dealer. You then collect the battery from the dealer, without any additional costs.
> ...



Just wanted to report my results with getting a new Mojo replacement battery per option 2 in the above instructions. 

I contacted @Mojo ideas and within a week I had a new battery ready for pick up at the dealer. Hats off to Chord and @Mojo ideas for the excellent support.


----------



## miketlse

jimm2 said:


> Just wanted to report my results with getting a new Mojo replacement battery per option 2 in the above instructions.
> 
> I contacted @Mojo ideas and within a week I had a new battery ready for pick up at the dealer. Hats off to Chord and @Mojo ideas for the excellent support.


Thanks for the feedback. Battery life understandably worries potential owners like @DivaFonda, so any 'return on experience' on the advice that I (and several other long-term members of the Chord threads) provide 'in good faith' is very welcome.

The consensus seems to be emerging that it is not so much 'heavy usage' that poses a risk, but rather leaving the mojo on charge 24/7 for months on end. The consensus is also that the battery life will be maximised, if the normal usage is to keep the battery operating within the range 25% to 75% charged. I try and follow this regime myself, and have experienced no problems - but I should also add that I do not use my Mojo heavily every day (I am not from the generation which is listening to music 16h/d, every day).


----------



## adamsmarbles (Oct 29, 2017)

for me personally after going through a ton of brainstorming with its 24/7 battery usage, i've had to change my behavior with it.  I unplug it to check its battery status light,   i've had to think of ways of turning it off more,    in hindsight chord mojo is a step forward but an experiment, and we brought into it, i just hope there is a cheaper better solution in the future by chord, something that makes the battery optional would be the best solution.   For example I could get the exact same quality or better with a £250 z370 aorus on board motherboard these days,  this product is wierd, but great that its unique too.  I'm very mixed opinion about it.  (im not overly slating it, im just expressing frustration, and workarounds.)

So..  since i know i get good sound to my amp(s) by this dac, vs its amplification. I've wired its line out to the onkyo amp, it feeds the speakers, sure it adds a tiny bit of colour, but i like it, and sure its variable line out, but it works outstandingly thus far. I use the headphone out to feed my magni 2. So now i have the option of switching it on or off and not worrying about taking anything away from my setup, i've been listening to my hd 600 for the last week,  no distortion,  real power house.


----------



## Yourmomm (Oct 29, 2017)

adamsmarbles said:


> for me personally after going through a ton of brainstorming with its 24/7 battery usage, i've had to change my behavior with it.  I unplug it to check its battery status light,   i've had to think of ways of turning it off more,    in hindsight chord mojo is a step forward but an experiment, and we brought into it, i just hope there is a cheaper better solution in the future by chord, something that makes the battery optional would be the best solution.   For example I could get the exact same quality or better with a £250 z370 aorus on board motherboard these days,  this product is wierd, but great that its unique too.  I'm very mixed opinion about it.  (im not overly slating it, im just expressing frustration, and workarounds.)
> 
> So..  since i know i get good sound to my amp(s) by this dac, vs its amplification. I've wired its line out to the onkyo amp, it feeds the speakers, sure it adds a tiny bit of colour, but i like it, and sure its variable line out, but it works outstandingly thus far. I use the headphone out to feed my magni 2. So now i have the option of switching it on or off and not worrying about taking anything away from my setup, i've been listening to my hd 600 for the last week,  no distortion,  real power house.



You get the same performance out of an onboard sound chip, on a GBP250 motherboard?!! Good luck with that...

in blind testing, and to my ears, my mojo consistently outperforms audiophile dacs I've owned, which were three times the price...(admittedly a bit older, and mentioning no names...). It still outperforms a couple of modern dacs, (one I've just heard, and one I like, and still own), at twice the Mojo's price.

I know the internet gives power to the people, and that a lot of people's subjective experience may vary, but bugger me if a lot of the grumbling on here about battery mistreatment and rf interference (with which I've admittedly never suffered) seems to be somewhat petty. The Mojo is a fantastic product, at a frankly unbelievable price point. But then I come from expensive, (other headphone amp $2400US, main system amp $10000)  high end audio, so it's all relative....despite these outlays, and for my ether flows, the Mojo is still the best amp I've currently got...


----------



## GrussGott (Oct 29, 2017)

miketlse said:


> For most of us, the Mojo does perform as an 'almost do no wrong' device.
> Most of the issues regarding RFI, cables, music players, batteries etc, were discussed in great depth almost two years ago, and @Mython captured much of the consensus about best practice in post #3.
> Putting simple ferrite chokes ($1) on USB cables will cure most RFI, and using the optical input removes the issue completely.



I would not characterize it as "consensus", rather the opinion of a group of like minded people with dissenters shouted down.

With that, here's my "consensus" on the Mojo

*Sound
Mojo strengths*: staging, imaging, spatiality, layering
*Mojo neutral: *Resolution, detail; speed, transients, focus; tonality, timbre
*Mojo weak: *Dynamics, slam, contrast

*Physicality*
*Mojo strengths: *solid chunk of kickarse metal, funky design, super portable
*Mojo weaknesses:* connectors are cheap / weak, coax input is 3.5mm; sensitive to EMI; battery can crap out

Against competitors like the LH labs geek out V2, iFi iDSD BL, AQ DFR, Meridian Ex 2 the mojo does well, sitting in the middle in most places, at the top on some, at the bottom on some (research based opinion).

*For me: I've just purchased the Mojo new, love it, and will be keeping it for three reasons:
(1.) *I want to go deep on the Chord sound and experience the FPGA DAC tech for myself
*(2.) *It's got a "relaxed" sound compared to, say, the iFi BL, and I like relaxed.  Some complain the Mojo falls off at the top and bottom; that's ok for me with mobile use-cases
*(3.)* The EMI issue - which it most definitely has - is not a problem for me as my mobile use is on a plane or sitting down somewhere connected to my laptop

*RECOMMENDATIONS*
* If you like a relaxed sound and want a super portable device where your mobile use cases are connected to your laptop or sitting a small distance from your phone, I'd recommend the mojo - if you have it, chances are the Mojo will drive it
* If you need something that sits right next to your phone, you might/will get EMI issues (based on my testing, 100% with newer android and iPhones, no problem with tablets or laptops)
* If you're looking for a desktop solution, you can get, say, a Mimby/Magni3 for $348 and it's probably an end-game desktop setup unless you've got an extensive HP collection and looking to plumb the aural depths
* Going even cheaper on the desktop solution, you can get a Topping D30/A30 stack or a SMSL stack for ~$200 - based on my experiences you need pretty good equipment and a great ear to need more


----------



## GrussGott (Oct 29, 2017)

Yourmomm said:


> despite these outlays, and *for my ether flows, the Mojo is still the best amp I've currently got*...



Well it's definitely not the right amp for my Aeon Flows - for that if I wanted portable I'd probably go with the iFi given to my ear the Aeons aren't bassy enough so I'd be flipping that iFi bass boost, and that's also an area the mojo falls short in.

That said, with my wired P7Ws and PSB M4U2s the mojo is great, also my wired P5s but now we're getting pretty far down to quality curve   Also, the Aeon Flows CHOW CHOW CHOW the mojo's battery - probably not a surprise given the efficiency of the Aeon Flows but it's still quite noticeable: the mojo gives me about 6-8 hours on the Aeon flows (sometimes less) and double that with my P7Ws.

Overall my battery strategy is top up, use down to red, charge overnight.  Pretty much the same thing I do with all of my battery equipment, so we'll see.

The mojo is a portable device so it's weird to me that so many people complain about its limitations as a desktop "dac" which it technically can't even be.

The mojo is great for what it was designed for: mobile use.


----------



## Zojokkeli

GrussGott said:


> The mojo is a portable device so it's weird to me that so many people complain about its limitations as a desktop "dac" which it technically can't even be.



I've had no problems with Mojo as a desktop solution for the past year I've had the pleasure to own it. Works fine with my TH900s and Genelec M040s, and no issues with battery or thermal shutdown.


----------



## Leo-

Leo- said:


> I'm wondering from the comment above if the noise is picked up by the cable since I leave the cable in even if the Mojo is disconnected - I will give it a try without the cable and the Mojo disconnected. As it stands now it is bloody annoying since the noise is louder than my normal listening level on IEMs.



So I've tried the interference thingy with and without the USB cable connected. Most of the interference is indeed picked up by the cable (7cm in my case), however it is still audible without the cable connected - very faint but audible. The reason for that seems to be that my phones' antenna to be located at the bottom and therefore close to the USB port. At least it looks like since the interference is highest as as the bottom of the phone gets close to the USB port. - in this case the pops and hissing get loud again even if the cable is not connected. It's not a practical scenario though. 

Does it bother me? Yes since in practice prevents me from using the phone as a transport, but then I'll replace it with a DAP soon. 

I like the idea of compiling a 'wishlist' for a Mojo 2, to me it seems like most desired improvements are not on the audio side.


----------



## Deftone

I rarely got RF problems with mojo, maybe 3-4 times over the course of a year and a half of owning. What I did want the most though was an auto shut off feature to save battery as 50% of my listening time is done at night before and while I go to sleep. I’d basically get a couple hours use for every full charge, it would have been a really nice feature to have and not wake up to a dead mojo.


----------



## GrussGott

Deftone said:


> I rarely got RF problems with mojo, maybe 3-4 times over the course of a year and a half of owning. What I did want the most though was an auto shut off feature to save battery as 50% of my listening time is done at night before and while I go to sleep. I’d basically get a couple hours use for every full charge, it would have been a really nice feature to have and not wake up to a dead mojo.



Mine has an auto-shut off.    Also, in comparison to the iFi iDSD my the Mojo snags interference every time vs the iFi which never gets any ever.


----------



## Deftone

GrussGott said:


> Mine has an auto-shut off.    Also, in comparison to the iFi iDSD my the Mojo snags interference every time vs the iFi which never gets any ever.



Auto shut off is a now a thing in newer batches of mojo?

That’s true my iDSD black label never had problems either but it didn’t sound as good as Mojo.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> Auto shut off is a now a thing in newer batches of mojo?
> 
> That’s true my iDSD black label never had problems either but it didn’t sound as good as Mojo.



I have an original, but newer models have auto shut-off if no signal is detected after 10 minutes, when using optical or coax. Doesn’t work with USB. So, maybe Poly can implement this feature?


----------



## Deftone

Ah that’s a shame, I never use optical always usb. 
I would have parted ways with usb though just for that feature. Oh well I have Hugo 2 now.


----------



## 435279

jarnopp said:


> I have an original, but newer models have auto shut-off if no signal is detected after 10 minutes, when using optical or coax. Doesn’t work with USB. So, maybe Poly can implement this feature?



Apparently an auto power down when using USB causes computer crashes. I'm not sure why, my computer never crashes when I turn Mojo power off manually even when playing music, I'm not sure why an auto power off would be any different to a manual power off.


----------



## Rob Watts

It will crash J River, and sometimes the whole PC. I know to my cost when swapping different units over.


----------



## Rudivanb

miketlse said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Battery life understandably worries potential owners like @DivaFonda, so any 'return on experience' on the advice that I (and several other long-term members of the Chord threads) provide 'in good faith' is very welcome.
> 
> The consensus seems to be emerging that it is not so much 'heavy usage' that poses a risk, but rather leaving the mojo on charge 24/7 for months on end. The consensus is also that the battery life will be maximised, if the normal usage is to keep the battery operating within the range 25% to 75% charged. I try and follow this regime myself, and have experienced no problems - but I should also add that I do not use my Mojo heavily every day (I am not from the generation which is listening to music 16h/d, every day).



I also had a dying battery after 1½ year of moderate use, say between 500 to 600 hours of use in total over 1½ years. I am using the Mojo 2x per day while commuting. What worked for me is charging it to full, disconnect the charger and then let the Mojo play continuously with headphones connected, but without my USB source connected. To my surpise it played about 8 hours. Next I used the Mojo during commuting and it turned out I get at least 7 hours playing time as I am used to.
What a relief, happy that I do not have to buy a new battery.

I hope that others with a battery issue will have the same luck.


----------



## episiarch

Thank you. I'll try that.


----------



## waveSounds

I'm going to weigh in on the RF interference and battery issues using the exact science of anecdotal evidence as per my ownership of the Mojo:

Using this OTG cable with my S7 I have not once experienced any RF interference, nor do I experience any interference if my phone is in the general vicinity (~20cm) of the Mojo, or on-top/underneath the Mojo. The same is true when using it with the computer and the phone being next to it.

Lé Mojo spends 99.2% of its life plugged into the mains as the muscial lungs for my desktop. Still get 6-8 hours of battery life.

Everyone else is obviously lying because it just doesn't measure up to my own personal, scientific experiences.


----------



## 435279

waveSounds said:


> I'm going to weigh in on the RF interference and battery issues using the exact science of anecdotal evidence as per my ownership of the Mojo:
> 
> Using this OTG cable with my S7 I have not once experienced any RF interference, nor do I experience any interference if my phone is in the general vicinity (~20cm) of the Mojo, or on-top/underneath the Mojo. The same is true when using it with the computer and the phone being next to it.
> 
> ...



Cable ordered (your link didn't work but I found it on Amazon) If it really is the magic bullet to fix Mojo interference issues I will let you know.


----------



## waveSounds

Well, I hope it works for you! And if not, at the very least, you have another OTG cable.


----------



## Leo-

waveSounds said:


> I'm going to weigh in on the RF interference and battery issues using the exact science of anecdotal evidence as per my ownership of the Mojo:
> 
> Using this OTG cable with my S7 I have not once experienced any RF interference, nor do I experience any interference if my phone is in the general vicinity (~20cm) of the Mojo, or on-top/underneath the Mojo. The same is true when using it with the computer and the phone being next to it.
> 
> ...



Good to know you don't have problems with the s7, planning to get one. Do you have the normal or Edge version?

By the way, all S7 owners are obviously liars since with the S5 the interference has been scientifically proven to be bloody annoying


----------



## karloil

waveSounds said:


> Everyone else is obviously lying because it just doesn't measure up to my own personal, scientific experiences.



RE: RF Interference

That's quite an accusation. I just tried my Mojo with my KEYone and i do hear interference from time to time (both with and without music, phone on top of Mojo - but a few cm away, i don't hear it)

If you don't experience such, that doesn't mean other users (and a lot of us here) are lying about their experience. (The same concept happens to almost all electronic device - some users have issues, some don't) There are a lot of factors to consider when it comes to interference. So your experience may or may not directly translate to what others are experiencing - and it shouldn't be a basis of how you will judge others (just because you haven't experienced it)


----------



## Yourmomm

karloil said:


> RE: RF Interference
> 
> That's quite an accusation. I just tried my Mojo with my KEYone and i do hear interference from time to time (both with and without music, phone on top of Mojo - but a few cm away, i don't hear it)
> 
> If you don't experience such, that doesn't mean other users (and a lot of us here) are lying about their experience. (The same concept happens to almost all electronic device - some users have issues, some don't) There are a lot of factors to consider when it comes to interference. So your experience may or may not directly translate to what others are experiencing - and it shouldn't be a basis of how you will judge others (just because you haven't experienced it)




Is there something about the internet that makes people lose their sense of humour?


----------



## waveSounds

karloil said:


> RE: RF Interference
> 
> That's quite an accusation. I just tried my Mojo with my KEYone and i do hear interference from time to time (both with and without music, phone on top of Mojo - but a few cm away, i don't hear it)
> 
> If you don't experience such, that doesn't mean other users (and a lot of us here) are lying about their experience. (The same concept happens to almost all electronic device - some users have issues, some don't) There are a lot of factors to consider when it comes to interference. So your experience may or may not directly translate to what others are experiencing - and it shouldn't be a basis of how you will judge others (just because you haven't experienced it)





Yourmomm said:


> Is there something about the internet that makes people lose their sense of humour?



Yep, I was very clearly joking what with the whole "scientific experiences" phrase.


----------



## karloil

waveSounds said:


> Yep, I was very clearly joking what with the whole "scientific experiences" phrase.



I see. Then i was out of line.


----------



## Yourmomm

karloil said:


> I see. Then i was out of line.



I wouldn't worry about it. There really does need to be a better way of expressing this sort of humour, through text: perhaps a 'take this with a pinch of salt' emoji?  I do know, from personal experience,  that reading what I write subjectively often makes it hard for others to understand just how wrong they all are, and how fully awesome my own perspective is.

Now can we can get back to berating the Mojo's battery and RF interference issues (neither of which I have ever experienced)?


----------



## 435279

waveSounds said:


> Well, I hope it works for you! And if not, at the very least, you have another OTG cable.



As you say at least I have another OTG cable, complete with interference.


----------



## jimm2

jimm2 said:


> Just wanted to report my results with getting a new Mojo replacement battery per option 2 in the above instructions.
> 
> I contacted @Mojo ideas and within a week I had a new battery ready for pick up at the dealer. Hats off to Chord and @Mojo ideas for the excellent support.



Well, I replaced the battery a few days ago and I'm happy to say that it fixed my problem with the Mojo shutting off. For anyone thinking about replacing their own battery, it's extremely easy. You just need the correct Torx driver to remove the case screws. The battery is held in place with double sided tape so just gently pry that up and unplug the connector. That's all there is to it so I would say anyone can do this (if you're comfortable voiding any remaining warranty of course). Chord even provides a strip of double sided tape with the new battery to hold it in place again. 

Thanks to everyone who offered their guidance on getting this resolved.


----------



## GreenBow

Rudivanb said:


> I also had a dying battery after 1½ year of moderate use, say between 500 to 600 hours of use in total over 1½ years. I am using the Mojo 2x per day while commuting. What worked for me is charging it to full, disconnect the charger and then let the Mojo play continuously with headphones connected, but without my USB source connected. To my surpise it played about 8 hours. Next I used the Mojo during commuting and it turned out I get at least 7 hours playing time as I am used to.
> What a relief, happy that I do not have to buy a new battery.
> 
> I hope that others with a battery issue will have the same luck.



*disconnect the charger and then let the Mojo play continuously with headphones connected, but without my USB source connected. To my surprise it played about 8 hours.*

I am not entirely sure what you mean by this. Do you mean fully charge Mojo. Switch Mojo on. Then attach headphones. Then disconnect charger (and probably cable). Then disconnect any sound source. Meaning leave the Mojo to discharge the battery in its own time.




jimm2 said:


> Well, I replaced the battery a few days ago and I'm happy to say that it fixed my problem with the Mojo shutting off. For anyone thinking about replacing their own battery, it's extremely easy. You just need the correct Torx driver to remove the case screws. The battery is held in place with double sided tape so just gently pry that up and unplug the connector. That's all there is to it so I would say anyone can do this (if you're comfortable voiding any remaining warranty of course). Chord even provides a strip of double sided tape with the new battery to hold it in place again.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who offered their guidance on getting this resolved.



I thought the battery was thermally bonded to the case. Then taped down. I always imagined using thermal interface material whenever I get around to needing a new battery.


----------



## jimm2

GreenBow said:


> I thought the battery was thermally bonded to the case. Then taped down. I always imagined using thermal interface material whenever I get around to needing a new battery.



With the new battery, Chord includes 2 additional pieces - 1) the strip of double sided tape for fastening the battery to the case as I mentioned. 2) they also provide a strip of thermal tape that you fasten to the other side of the battery. The thermal tape is not bonded to the case, only to the battery.


----------



## GreenBow

jimm2 said:


> With the new battery, Chord includes 2 additional pieces - 1) the strip of double sided tape for fastening the battery to the case as I mentioned. 2) they also provide a strip of thermal tape that you fasten to the other side of the battery. The thermal tape is not bonded to the case, only to the battery.



Right-o then. Thank you.


----------



## Rudivanb

GreenBow said:


> *disconnect the charger and then let the Mojo play continuously with headphones connected, but without my USB source connected. To my surprise it played about 8 hours.*
> 
> I am not entirely sure what you mean by this. Do you mean fully charge Mojo. Switch Mojo on. Then attach headphones. Then disconnect charger (and probably cable). Then disconnect any sound source. Meaning leave the Mojo to discharge the battery in its own time.....



Yes have a fully charged Mojo discharging continuously with phones connected, but without source. Reason for having phones connected: A lot of amplifiers do not like be be on but without headphones or speaker connected.  That I did not connect any source was because of practicality as my phone is my source.


----------



## GreenBow

Rudivanb said:


> Yes have a fully charged Mojo discharging continuously with phones connected, but without source. Reason for having phones connected: A lot of amplifiers do not like be be on but without headphones or speaker connected.  That I did not connect any source was because of practicality as my phone is my source.



OK will try that if I ever get worried about battery.


----------



## slayer6288

When using the chord mojo with the iphone 7 hooked up to the aux in my car stereo system should i have both the iphone and chord mojo max volume and use my car stereo volume to control volume or what is best to use here in that situation. I dont want any volume clipping or anything like that


----------



## Starcruncher

slayer6288 said:


> When using the chord mojo with the iphone 7 hooked up to the aux in my car stereo system should i have both the iphone and chord mojo max volume and use my car stereo volume to control volume or what is best to use here in that situation. I dont want any volume clipping or anything like that



The phone volume won't make a difference. I use the 3V line out mode and adjust the car stereo accordingly. My car's system is nothing special (stock 2014 Mazda 3) and I've had no problems with clipping or distortion.


----------



## localuser

i just bought a brandnew chord mojo, i started using it right after i opened the box. last for 3-5 hrs and shuts down. so i charged it and saw the led indicator blue/white(not really sure, didnt pay attention ;d) then after a few hrs of charging(approx 2-3hrs)i started using it again and shuts down after a few hrs(3-4hrs). right now im charging it and ever since i plugged it in the led indicator shows blue/white(again im not sure if its blue or white(looking closely it looks white/but the reflection is blue). i havent seen the led indicator change ever since. should i expect the led to change color? or its permanent white/blue? how can i really know if its fully charged? ive seen the manual it says that the led indicator should turn of if fully charged, while some threads saying i should be seeing blue(not sure if i should be seeing the blue while charging or while in use). not sure if mine is faulty or fake or thats just how it shld be. just wanna clarify so ill know if i shld return it. fast response would be awesome since the shop that ive bought from offers a limited time of replacing the unit incase if the product is faulty. thanks


----------



## GreenBow

localuser said:


> i just bought a brandnew chord mojo, i started using it right after i opened the box. last for 3-5 hrs and shuts down. so i charged it and saw the led indicator blue/white(not really sure, didnt pay attention ;d) then after a few hrs of charging(approx 2-3hrs)i started using it again and shuts down after a few hrs(3-4hrs). right now im charging it and ever since i plugged it in the led indicator shows blue/white(again im not sure if its blue or white(looking closely it looks white/but the reflection is blue). i havent seen the led indicator change ever since. should i expect the led to change color? or its permanent white/blue? how can i really know if its fully charged? ive seen the manual it says that the led indicator should turn of if fully charged, while some threads saying i should be seeing blue(not sure if i should be seeing the blue while charging or while in use). not sure if mine is faulty or fake or thats just how it shld be. just wanna clarify so ill know if i shld return it. fast response would be awesome since the shop that ive bought from offers a limited time of replacing the unit incase if the product is faulty. thanks



I think if your charging light is alternating between colour and white, your charger is not providing enough current.

As it says on the back of the box also, first time charge it until the charge light goes out. (Or for ten hours, whichever comes first.)


----------



## captblaze

get it replaced ASAP


----------



## krismusic

upsguys88 said:


> best short, flexible lightning to micro usb interconnect for iphone 5 se > mojo?


I'm very happy with my Forza Auduoworks cable. Matt is an excellent guy to deal with.


----------



## localuser

GreenBow said:


> I think if your charging light is alternating between colour and white, your charger is not providing enough current.
> 
> As it says on the back of the box also, first time charge it until the charge light goes out. (Or for ten hours, whichever comes first.)



Should i expect to see changes on the led indicator?
The mojo that i got came with 1 black box, the unit and the cable, no manuals or cards whatsoever. Black box that u can pull out to open. Just like the white box but no tips or guides at the back but with complete prints etc. The box is completely plastic/sticker sealed. Im currently using the cable that came with it and the adapter from my nexus 5(1.2 output if im not mistaken)


----------



## miketlse

localuser said:


> i just bought a brandnew chord mojo, i started using it right after i opened the box. last for 3-5 hrs and shuts down. so i charged it and saw the led indicator blue/white(not really sure, didnt pay attention ;d) then after a few hrs of charging(approx 2-3hrs)i started using it again and shuts down after a few hrs(3-4hrs). right now im charging it and ever since i plugged it in the led indicator shows blue/white(again im not sure if its blue or white(looking closely it looks white/but the reflection is blue). i havent seen the led indicator change ever since. should i expect the led to change color? or its permanent white/blue? how can i really know if its fully charged? ive seen the manual it says that the led indicator should turn of if fully charged, while some threads saying i should be seeing blue(not sure if i should be seeing the blue while charging or while in use). not sure if mine is faulty or fake or thats just how it shld be. just wanna clarify so ill know if i shld return it. fast response would be awesome since the shop that ive bought from offers a limited time of replacing the unit incase if the product is faulty. thanks


The early batches of the Mojo were half-charged by Chord, because there was the risk that some Mojos could sit on dealers shelves for several months, before being sold.
Reality turned out to be that customers were buying the mojo as fast as Chord could ship them, so most only sat on dealers shelves for a few hours at most. This meant that new owners usually needed only three or four hours of charging before their new Mojo was fully charged.
I don't know what the situation is today (two years after first shipments), but I think the best practice is still to charge your mojo fully before first use (I know that is difficult for some impatient owners) 
I get the feeling from your post, that your mojo is never getting fully charged, so I am not surprised that you get only 3 to 5 hrs runtime.
There is a lot of info/wisdom in post #3, about charging, the best chargers, and some charging issues.
For me the charging light seems to be white, with a tinge of purple, but the light does go out when the battery is fully charged.
I suggest a period of trial and error, where you find out if your charger can supply enough current, plus whether you are leaving your mojo to charge for long enough.
Hopefully that will enable you to find your comfort zone, where you can best enjoy your mojo.


----------



## miketlse

krismusic said:


> I'm very happy with my Forza Auduoworks cable. Matt is an excellent guy to deal with.


I too have found the Forza usb C cable to be excellent - admittedly more expensive than some ebay cables, but it is 'flexible' and will not put undue strain on the mojo usb sockets.


----------



## miketlse

localuser said:


> Should i expect to see changes on the led indicator?
> The mojo that i got came with 1 black box, the unit and the cable, no manuals or cards whatsoever. Black box that u can pull out to open. Just like the white box but no tips or guides at the back but with complete prints etc. The box is completely plastic/sticker sealed. Im currently using the cable that came with it and the adapter from my nexus 5(1.2 output if im not mistaken)


Don't worry too much.
Within post #3 on this thread, @Mython has captured the accumulated wisdom from hundreds of posts, regarding how to get the best experience when using the mojo.
It is well worth a read, because you are bound to find some snippet of user-experience that will be of benefit to you.


----------



## localuser

miketlse said:


> The early batches of the Mojo were half-charged by Chord, because there was the risk that some Mojos could sit on dealers shelves for several months, before being sold.
> Reality turned out to be that customers were buying the mojo as fast as Chord could ship them, so most only sat on dealers shelves for a few hours at most. This meant that new owners usually needed only three or four hours of charging before their new Mojo was fully charged.
> I don't know what the situation is today (two years after first shipments), but I think the best practice is still to charge your mojo fully before first use (I know that is difficult for some impatient owners)
> I get the feeling from your post, that your mojo is never getting fully charged, so I am not surprised that you get only 3 to 5 hrs runtime.
> ...



That was my plan the whole time, but the led indicator's color is confusing. White/purple/blue -.- and right now im charging my mojo and will probably wait until the led completely shuts off. And searching ever since i got the unit, all the problems that ive seen regarding the led is just theirs are blinking which isnt the one im experiencing rght now. Im probably/hopefully seeing the color wrong


----------



## miketlse

localuser said:


> That was my plan the whole time, but the led indicator's color is confusing. White/purple/blue -.- and right now im charging my mojo and will probably wait until the led completely shuts off. And searching ever since i got the unit, all the problems that ive seen regarding the led is just theirs are blinking which isnt the one im experiencing rght now. Im probably/hopefully seeing the color wrong


The blinking led, is an indication that your charger is not providing enough current (must be 1A minimum). Many owners have found that Samsung phone chargers, Apple chargers, and Anker chargers work well. I use Samsung chargers, and experience no problems.
The white light is generated by using three leds (red + green + blue) and in theory should produce white light. But manufacturing tolerances mean that some people like myself, see white light with a tinge of purple. Nothing to worry about, because the key point is that the light will go out when fully charged. I tend to charge at night, so if the light is out when i wake up in the morning, then I am happy.
I think that you will be ok in the long run, but you are just going through the phase of identifying which is the best charger to use, and for how long to charge your mojo.


----------



## slayer6288

Starcruncher said:


> The phone volume won't make a difference. I use the 3V line out mode and adjust the car stereo accordingly. My car's system is nothing special (stock 2014 Mazda 3) and I've had no problems with clipping or distortion.



Is the 3V line out mode a fixed volume? What volume should I have the mojo in this scenario? Dont you usually put your source in this case the mojo when going into a car aux?


----------



## miketlse

slayer6288 said:


> Is the 3V line out mode a fixed volume? What volume should I have the mojo in this scenario? Dont you usually put your source in this case the mojo when going into a car aux?


The line out, is a fast track to 3V - but you can then change the voltage using the volume balls as normal. Each click of the balls represents 1 db, so the default 3V followed by four clicks of the -ve ball will result in an output voltage of 1.9 V, which is as close as we can get to the standard voltage of 2V.


----------



## rbalcom

localuser said:


> Should i expect to see changes on the led indicator?
> The mojo that i got came with 1 black box, the unit and the cable, no manuals or cards whatsoever. Black box that u can pull out to open. Just like the white box but no tips or guides at the back but with complete prints etc. The box is completely plastic/sticker sealed. Im currently using the cable that came with it and the adapter from my nexus 5(1.2 output if im not mistaken)



Mojo User Manual
https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Mojo-Manual-28072016.pdf


----------



## Lee Corke

after installing the relevant software for windows 7 on my laptop, I am left with 3 different ways to affect the volume that comes through to Shure 535Ltd SE iems.

digital out volume
windows media player volume
hardware volume buttons on mojo

Question (1)
Is there a recognised (best practice) procedure for the setting of these three different controls, to achieve optimum results?

Question (2)
Is there a recommended software application that is particularly suited to the Chord.? I am not after fancy equalizers or tone controls/bass boosts and such, I just want to hear the Mojo as its creators intended.

Any help/advice will be appreciated.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 6, 2017)

localuser said:


> That was my plan the whole time, but the led indicator's color is confusing. White/purple/blue -.- and right now im charging my mojo and will probably wait until the led completely shuts off. And searching ever since i got the unit, all the problems that ive seen regarding the led is just theirs are blinking which isnt the one im experiencing rght now. Im probably/hopefully seeing the color wrong



On second thoughts.

If the power LED is alternating between white and a colour. That happens to me sometimes, but only if I have the Mojo charging for more than about six hours. It has a cut-out on the charger if it goes past about six hours. This only happens when charging the Mojo and playing it at the same time. As then charging takes ages.

You should read the 3rd post as that is where the FAQ is. Also get the manual from the Chord website. Thirdly try the search function this website, as this has been covered before.

Another state is, if the power LED is alternating between on and off and is white when on. I think that means charger not supplying enough current.

Really though, you should be reading post three. I know I have answered this question more than once myself in this thread. (I have seen it answered many times.) It should still all be documented in post 3, although I think some information got lost. Due to the website re-design.

Best advice is to switch it off, and charge it for ten hours. Just be patient.


----------



## escknx (Nov 6, 2017)

Alright I finally got Hugo and Mojo.

Also I've made myself a favor with the best audio gear investment of 50usd into THIS little thing and a pair of 1/4 TRS cables.

No more thinking and placebo psychological effects - just volume matching and pure blind ABing.

Using Fostex TH900 and Senn HD700 with various genres, bitrates, lossless formats, Foobars, Tidals and Google Music(my favorite) I was trying to spot a difference between Burson Conductor ES9018 and Chord DAC's.

Mojo vs Burson: Burson is cleaner, spacier, airier.
Mojo to Burson AMP via RCA vs Burson: no difference.

Hugo vs Burson: Unfortunately, I was unable to find even tiniest difference, then I asked my wife to click that A/B switch for me, but again was out of luck detecting that moment she clicked it.
Hugo DAC to Burson's AMP via RCA, using Bursons front panel switch could  - absolutely the same.

Bottom line both sound great, but Hugo is smaller, lighter, has extremely weird controls and in/out placements.
Burson is bigger, heavier, more solid looking, has nice controls and in/out placements, but can serve as a small household heater.

Mojo's DAC is as great as Hugo's one, but AMP part is worse than Burson's guaranteed.

Also compared to OPPO Sonica and found zero difference between Burson's ES9018 and OPPO's ES9038 implementations - its just exactly same sound.
Week ago I really believed that Oppo's DAC sounded better that ES9018 Not just believed, I've heard it! )


----------



## Yourmomm

escknx said:


> Alright I finally got Hugo and Mojo.
> 
> Also I've made myself a favor with the best audio gear investment of 50usd into THIS little thing and a pair of 1/4 TRS cables.
> 
> ...



Thanks @escknx for this interesting experiment... 

@robthemac, more grist for your mill...? Not quite the discrepancy in cost-of-dacs that we're looking at, but interesting, nonetheless...


----------



## Deftone (Nov 6, 2017)

escknx said:


> Alright I finally got Hugo and Mojo.
> 
> Also I've made myself a favor with the best audio gear investment of 50usd into THIS little thing and a pair of 1/4 TRS cables.
> 
> ...



Interesting post, ive done this blind AB switching many times and i could detect no differences either, its when i did 2 weeks solely with one dac then 2 weeks with another. i did not need to "look" for the differences then they just stood out all by themselves and thats when i started to really notice the differences.

Its similar to when i have purchased shiny new expensive headphones, at first i think woah how dissapointing a 10% improvement maybe for A LOT more money, then i go back to the old set after a month and i couldnt stand the poor sound of my previous ones.


----------



## robthemac

Yourmomm said:


> Thanks @escknx for this interesting experiment...
> 
> @robthemac, more grist for your mill...? Not quite the discrepancy in cost-of-dacs that we're looking at, but interesting, nonetheless...



Haha very interesting. Can't wait to test it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Deftone said:


> Instead of quick swapping it’s better to spend at least a week with mojo and nothing else then go back to other sources and the change is far greater, I don’t know how it works or why but I trust my ears so when going back to a phone or something for example it sounds flat and dull. With mojo I got more layers in the bass, more detail, better depth and much better timbre.



Numbers and measurements are only there to give us an idea of what we might hear. If the sound is pleasant, don't let people try and convince you that you're wrong because of this or that.


----------



## dannyvstheworld

localuser said:


> i just bought a brandnew chord mojo, i started using it right after i opened the box. last for 3-5 hrs and shuts down. so i charged it and saw the led indicator blue/white(not really sure, didnt pay attention ;d) then after a few hrs of charging(approx 2-3hrs)i started using it again and shuts down after a few hrs(3-4hrs). right now im charging it and ever since i plugged it in the led indicator shows blue/white(again im not sure if its blue or white(looking closely it looks white/but the reflection is blue). i havent seen the led indicator change ever since. should i expect the led to change color? or its permanent white/blue? how can i really know if its fully charged? ive seen the manual it says that the led indicator should turn of if fully charged, while some threads saying i should be seeing blue(not sure if i should be seeing the blue while charging or while in use). not sure if mine is faulty or fake or thats just how it shld be. just wanna clarify so ill know if i shld return it. fast response would be awesome since the shop that ive bought from offers a limited time of replacing the unit incase if the product is faulty. thanks


It turns off after being fully charged. I bought it brand new and the first charge only took 5 hours or so, but the second charge almost took like 8 hours, and the third charge was also a bit longer than usual. Afterwards the charge time gets back to normal.


----------



## bytor33

Has anyone ever got DSD 128 to play without getting cutouts?

For the longest time I thought it was my iPhone 6 not being fast enough to feed it the file.  Since I've upgraded to the iPhone X, it still won't play without cutting out.  With my Hugo 2 however it plays flawlessly, which leads me to believe the Mojo just doesn't support higher than DSD 64.


----------



## Leo-

bytor33 said:


> Has anyone ever got DSD 128 to play without getting cutouts?
> 
> For the longest time I thought it was my iPhone 6 not being fast enough to feed it the file.  Since I've upgraded to the iPhone X, it still won't play without cutting out.  With my Hugo 2 however it plays flawlessly, which leads me to believe the Mojo just doesn't support higher than DSD 64.



I always get spikes with dsd128 on the phone, but works well in my stereo. Plugged to the stereo, I can't do dsd256 at all but I've seen some folks reporting that they were able to do it. BEWARE that in my setup I've got very nasty pops When trying dsd256, so try it at low volumes first.


----------



## escknx

SomeGuyDude said:


> Instead of quick swapping it’s better to spend at least a week with mojo and nothing else then go back to other sources and the change is far greater, I don’t know how it works or why but I trust my ears so when going back to a phone or something for example it sounds flat and dull. With mojo I got more layers in the bass, more detail, better depth and much better timbre.
> Numbers and measurements are only there to give us an idea of what we might hear. If the sound is pleasant, don't let people try and convince you that you're wrong because of this or that.


The point is when I try to fast switch from phone to Mojo I hear the difference immediately, cell phones as well as PC's and laptop's outputs dont provide that power control over the headphones as real nice amps.

Its not about measurements, its about actual hearing. When I blindly compare 4 high quality DACs(Mojo, Hugo, 9018, 9038) and I can not spot the moment when transition between them occurred, that brings me to conclusion that all these DACs are recovering that analog signal perfectly and any 'thoughts' about one is being better that the other are psychologically motivated and have nothing to do with hearing. 
They just build analog signal right, without adding any filters, effects, up/downsamplings.
In the other hand I can spot the difference immediately between 2 batches of X00, one from 2xxx and another 5xxx series. They are different, no doubts about that, I can hear it blindly side by side.
I also can hear the difference between TI PCM5102A DAC and ES9080 or Chord's. But nothing between Chord and ES9018.


----------



## NaiveSound

How does mojo compare to wm1a?


----------



## localuser

just an update i just fully charged my mojo(not sure how long, fell asleep ;d). lasted 6-7 hrs desktop use so i guess it means im good.

just a question, im tried playing a music using foobar desktop. and for some reason the 44khz color is the one showing. and if im not mistaken ive alrdy installed the drivers manually from the site itself or is there something that i shld do/check to make sure? or the usb cable might be causing this?


----------



## escknx

localuser said:


> just an update i just fully charged my mojo(not sure how long, fell asleep ;d). lasted 6-7 hrs desktop use so i guess it means im good.
> 
> just a question, im tried playing a music using foobar desktop. and for some reason the 44khz color is the one showing. and if im not mistaken ive alrdy installed the drivers manually from the site itself or is there something that i shld do/check to make sure? or the usb cable might be causing this?


Yea, you need to turn on ASIO output to Mojo in Foobar's settings, Output section. Chande Direct Sound to ASIO


----------



## ljbrandt

Experiencing my first problem with my mojo and looking for advice...

The power button (ball) won't physically depress and I can't turn the unit on (or off) any longer.  The springiness and soft clicking of the power ball is completely gone and it just spins.  Is there any easy fix to this or am I looking at a warranty claim?


----------



## miketlse

ljbrandt said:


> Experiencing my first problem with my mojo and looking for advice...
> 
> The power button (ball) won't physically depress and I can't turn the unit on (or off) any longer.  The springiness and soft clicking of the power ball is completely gone and it just spins.  Is there any easy fix to this or am I looking at a warranty claim?


This is the first time that I have heard of this problem, so you are probably looking at a return via your dealer. Maybe @Matt Bartlett can confirm whether this would be the best way forward.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Hi.
Yes the procedure is to contact the dealer first and then they arrange further support or service.

Matt


----------



## localuser

tried setting it on asio(push and event), still no change on sample rate indicator on my mojo(red) but whenever i try to play a game. the indicator changes to blue.


----------



## escknx

> tried setting it on asio(push and event), still no change on sample rate indicator on my mojo(red) but whenever i try to play a game. the indicator changes to blue.


Do you have sampe rate column added to your foobar's playlist view? You want to make sure those files are really different. It can be just 44.1 flac files or whatever container you're using. 
You can also leave default DirectSound output in foobar and just force playback in whatever sample rate you want, in Windows playback device properties. Just to see if light changes.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

localuser said:


> tried setting it on asio(push and event), still no change on sample rate indicator on my mojo(red) but whenever i try to play a game. the indicator changes to blue.



Check at the top of your list of output devices. You should have something called ASIO: ASIO Chord 1.05. Use this to get bit perfect output. It looks like you are using Asio4all at the moment.

Also worth checking in the DSP manager option that you don't have the resampler dsp turned on.


----------



## localuser

escknx said:


> Do you have sampe rate column added to your foobar's playlist view? You want to make sure those files are really different. It can be just 44.1 flac files or whatever container you're using.
> You can also leave default DirectSound output in foobar and just force playback in whatever sample rate you want, in Windows playback device properties. Just to see if light changes.


could be right, tried testing on window playback the light changes. so might just be the file or the settings. knowing that its working shld be enough for now. will check more guides to double check the settings i needed on.


----------



## localuser

Matt Bartlett said:


> Check at the top of your list of output devices. You should have something called ASIO: ASIO Chord 1.05. Use this to get bit perfect output. It looks like you are using Asio4all at the moment.
> 
> Also worth checking in the DSP manager option that you don't have the resampler dsp turned on.



its on now still no change. so it might be the file that im playing. will test more and try it out again. windows playback properties on test, the light changes too. will check more guide to see if i miss something.


----------



## 435279

localuser said:


> its on now still no change. so it might be the file that im playing. will test more and try it out again. windows playback properties on test, the light changes too. will check more guide to see if i miss something.



Did you try using WASAPI? That's all I ever use, AFAIK its replaced ASIO for bit-perfect playback in Windows.


----------



## slayer6288

If you put the chord mojo in line level mode does that bypass the amp inside and only use the dac or does the amp work at a fixed voltage level for volume?


----------



## localuser

SteveOliver said:


> Did you try using WASAPI? That's all I ever use, AFAIK its replaced ASIO for bit-perfect playback in Windows.


i guess its really working cause whenever i play audio from other sources(games/players), the led ball changes to the color i set on the windows audio settings(which is max 300 something = blue). but whenever i play music on foobar it changes to red. im just paranoid lol.

btw on the windows settings. this one



some said that it should be on the max available option and put it on non exclusive. some said to put it on 16/24 41/48. is it personal reference? whats the right option?


----------



## jarnopp

slayer6288 said:


> If you put the chord mojo in line level mode does that bypass the amp inside and only use the dac or does the amp work at a fixed voltage level for volume?



The latter. You cannot bypass Mojo’s volume. The analog out is one-in-the-same as the variable output (“amp”). Line out is a shortcut to 3v. No difference in sound


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Just chiming in that I'm still pretty sure the Mojo+P1 combo is the best out there.


----------



## 435279

SomeGuyDude said:


> Just chiming in that I'm still pretty sure the Mojo+P1 combo is the best out there.



I agree, what is the Mojo+P1 combo?


----------



## Deftone

SteveOliver said:


> I agree, what is the Mojo+P1 combo?


Could be Pinnacle P1


----------



## 435279

Deftone said:


> Could be Pinnacle P1



Ah yes, you could be right, I was just agreeing because Mojo sounds great with everything I've tried it with.


----------



## Maelob

Mojo with CCK 3.0 iPhone 6 with latest IOS 11 - still having some random drop out issues. or about a second.  While using Tidal app. Becoming really annoying,  I know there were a lot of issues earlier in the year but I thought that was solved.


----------



## miketlse (Nov 10, 2017)

Maelob said:


> Mojo with CCK 3.0 iPhone 6 with latest IOS 11 - still having some random drop out issues. or about a second.  While using Tidal app. Becoming really annoying,  I know there were a lot of issues earlier in the year but I thought that was solved.


I think the iOS issues were cleared up, but I think that some owners have been reporting some issues with Tidal recently, so you could try a quick search for tidal issues.

[Edit] for example https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-212#post-13836246


----------



## RPB65 (Nov 10, 2017)

Maelob said:


> Mojo with CCK 3.0 iPhone 6 with latest IOS 11 - still having some random drop out issues. or about a second.  While using Tidal app. Becoming really annoying,  I know there were a lot of issues earlier in the year but I thought that was solved.



Hi Maelob, I haven't been on here for a while so apologies if I am repeating something. I have the 6S Plus on iOS 11.1.1 and just tried Amazon music and am getting some split second drop outs. Now I am on the iOS beta program and even had this with one of the last beta's I was on. At the moment my phone does not like the latest 11.2 beta 2, so I cannot test that and report back, however once the next iOS 11.2 beta 3 is released, I will test this and report back here. The problem I have is that I have not listened to my music for so long that I cannot remember the iOS version that worked ok with no drop outs. I agree though it is totally annoying.
Edited to add, this is Mojo with CCK on a two year old iPhone 6S Plus. Not sure which version of CCK I have.


----------



## NaiveSound

Is mojo strong enough to handle   Lcd  XC?


----------



## x RELIC x (Nov 10, 2017)

NaiveSound said:


> Is mojo strong enough to handle   Lcd  XC?



Easily from a Current and Voltage perspective. The LCD-XC is rather easy to drive. Personally I don’t like the pairing with my LCD-XC as it sounds rather bright, but that could be my pair as there is some variance with the LCD-XC, or it’s just my personal preferences.


----------



## theaudiologist

can you connect the mojo to speakers in some way? i'm choosing between mojo and ifi micro BL. what's better soundwise?


----------



## Zojokkeli

theaudiologist said:


> can you connect the mojo to speakers in some way? i'm choosing between mojo and ifi micro BL. what's better soundwise?



If you have powered speakers, you can hook Mojo straight into them. If you have passive speakers, you can hook Mojo to a power amp feeding the speakers.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

theaudiologist said:


> can you connect the mojo to speakers in some way? i'm choosing between mojo and ifi micro BL. what's better soundwise?



Yes as Zojokkeli has said you can easily connect Mojo to active powered speakers - many forum members do this. For passive speakers you will need a separate power amplifier for both the Mojo or the iFi.


----------



## Hedonism

Found a decent deal on a demo unit for Chord Mojo (just under 300 USD), so I sprung on that. I'll be pretty much just using it as a desktop dac/amp.

I read the FAQ on battery/charging, but still have a few questions...

- I should first fully charge the Chord Mojo, then leave it charging after plugging it in to my computer, right?
- There's a post saying that there's an overall net drain on the battery when playing and charging simultaneously...does that mean the Mojo will run out of battery if left playing long enough even while plugged in?
- If so, is there any way to alleviate that issue?


----------



## myhalis

I have been using the mojo almost daily for 15 months. It stopped working out of the blue. The iMac does not see it, neither the MacBook pro, the iPad or the iPhone. I guess I have to get it back to the store but it is out of warranty. 

And some thoughts about the "law of diminishing returns". I don't have that much equipment and my setup is 100% portable. The only other dac/amp I have is the Oppo HA-2 from older days. It is true that I was never excited about the Oppo but the improvements were noticeable when driving the oppo pm3 or the Audeze EL-8. When I got the mojo I stopped using it. It may have gotten many awards in its price class but it is significantly less transparent than the mojo, instrument separation and timbre is nowhere near as good. The funny thing is that now I don't find the oppo X % worse than the mojo but still enjoyable. It just sounds lifeless and not musical regardless to which headphone I use. There is no law of diminishing returns between the two, at least for me. The good thing is I put an order for a black Hugo 2 but I do need to fix the mojo unless it is cost prohibitive. Until then it seems I will be taking a break from listening.


----------



## D2Girls

Congrats on the Hugo 2 purchase. I like how you just casually said in an offhand way that you purchased it like its nothing 
Im sure it will outlive your expectations especially if youre used to the sound of just a Mojo


----------



## miketlse

myhalis said:


> I have been using the mojo almost daily for 15 months. It stopped working out of the blue. The iMac does not see it, neither the MacBook pro, the iPad or the iPhone. I guess I have to get it back to the store but it is out of warranty.
> 
> And some thoughts about the "law of diminishing returns". I don't have that much equipment and my setup is 100% portable. The only other dac/amp I have is the Oppo HA-2 from older days. It is true that I was never excited about the Oppo but the improvements were noticeable when driving the oppo pm3 or the Audeze EL-8. When I got the mojo I stopped using it. It may have gotten many awards in its price class but it is significantly less transparent than the mojo, instrument separation and timbre is nowhere near as good. The funny thing is that now I don't find the oppo X % worse than the mojo but still enjoyable. It just sounds lifeless and not musical regardless to which headphone I use. There is no law of diminishing returns between the two, at least for me. The good thing is I put an order for a black Hugo 2 but I do need to fix the mojo unless it is cost prohibitive. Until then it seems I will be taking a break from listening.


It is unusual to see a report of the Mojo dying out of the blue, but it does happen.
So far you have tested it with Apple ecosystem devices, but it would be interesting if you (or a friend?) could test if a windows PC can see your mojo.
The default procedure is to return your mojo via your dealer, but maybe @Mojo ideas or @Matt Bartlett would like the opportunity to add any advice as to whether your dealer should add a note stating that the Mojo should be returned to chord for diagnostic tests.


----------



## myhalis

D2Girls said:


> Congrats on the Hugo 2 purchase. I like how you just casually said in an offhand way that you purchased it like its nothing
> Im sure it will outlive your expectations especially if youre used to the sound of just a Mojo



 what would you do in my position? 

I think Chord conspired against me. They knew I was trying to find an excuse to get the Hugo and they secretly sent a termination signal to the mojo. Now they are going to torture me delivering the Hugo in a month or so. Still don't know when. So this is why am playing it low.


----------



## myhalis

miketlse said:


> It is unusual to see a report of the Mojo dying out of the blue, but it does happen.
> So far you have tested it with Apple ecosystem devices, but it would be interesting if you (or a friend?) could test if a windows PC can see your mojo.
> The default procedure is to return your mojo via your dealer, but maybe @Mojo ideas or @Matt Bartlett would like the opportunity to add any advice as to whether your dealer should add a note stating that the Mojo should be returned to chord for diagnostic tests.



Ok, I will pair it tomorrow with a windows laptop to see what happens. However, I didn't do any software updates, automatic or otherwise. So it may not be an apple issue. What you are saying is definitely worth trying though. The mojo was an in-store purchase from audio46 in NYC.


----------



## miketlse

myhalis said:


> what would you do in my position?
> 
> I think Chord conspired against me. They knew I was trying to find an excuse to get the Hugo and they secretly sent a termination signal to the mojo. Now they are going to torture me delivering the Hugo in a month or so. Still don't know when. So this is why am playing it low.


I have a Hugo 2, and you will find it a step up in detail compared to the Mojo.
After using the Hugo 2 exclusively for a month, I tried the Mojo again and found that it sounds slightly congested compared to the Hugo 2. 
The Mojo is still best in its class for mobile use (especially now that the Poly is available), so I reserve the Mojo for office use, and the Hugo 2 for use at home.
Maybe the same scenario would work well for you, in which case it is worthwhile getting your Mojo working again.


----------



## miketlse

myhalis said:


> Ok, I will pair it tomorrow with a windows laptop to see what happens. However, I didn't do any software updates, automatic or otherwise. So it may not be an apple issue. What you are saying is definitely worth trying though. The mojo was an in-store purchase from audio46 in NYC.


Yes it probably may not be an apple issue, but I try and advise owners to try some simple tests first, in case they help avoid the stress/hassle of a return to Chord.


----------



## theaudiologist

Zojokkeli said:


> If you have powered speakers, you can hook Mojo straight into them. If you have passive speakers, you can hook Mojo to a power amp feeding the speakers.


but how do you connect to active speakers? and which amps are good for passive speakers? also, does using a 6.3->3.5mm adapter on the HD600 ruin the quality?


----------



## Zojokkeli

theaudiologist said:


> but how do you connect to active speakers? and which amps are good for passive speakers? also, does using a 6.3->3.5mm adapter on the HD600 ruin the quality?



I use a 3,5mm to RCA cable to connect my Mojo to my Genelecs. I also use 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter with my TH900s, and I don't believe there is any perceivable difference between using an adaptor or not. 
As for power amps, I have no idea. I have my eye on Schiit Vidar when I make the jump to passive speakers.


----------



## miketlse

theaudiologist said:


> but how do you connect to active speakers? and which amps are good for passive speakers? also, does using a 6.3->3.5mm adapter on the HD600 ruin the quality?


Slightly OT, but I use a cable that splits the 3.5mm signal from the Mojo, to two RCA cables for my Arcam solo neo.
This works ok, and I regard myself as on a music plateau - ie reproduction is ok, but could always be improved (at the moment my focus is on whether this can best be enabled via shortening the length of the speaker cables (currently 9m) or by adding a subwoofer in the january sales). If those options do not work, then an upgrade to the amplifier must be considered, but at the moment that is not on the horizon.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

theaudiologist said:


> but how do you connect to active speakers? and which amps are good for passive speakers? also, does using a 6.3->3.5mm adapter on the HD600 ruin the quality?



Yes as has been suggested you just need a 3.5mm jack to RCA cable. No a 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter cable makes no difference. It is such a short length of cable that it has no effect.


----------



## theaudiologist

Matt Bartlett said:


> Yes as has been suggested you just need a 3.5mm jack to RCA cable. No a 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter cable makes no difference. It is such a short length of cable that it has no effect.


youdn't the 3.5mm to rca reduce quality? and can't you connect passive speakers to rca's in a way?


----------



## jarnopp

theaudiologist said:


> youdn't the 3.5mm to rca reduce quality? and can't you connect passive speakers to rca's in a way?



You have to plug something into the Mojo output.  Whether it’s headphones or active speakers or an interconnect to an amplifier or preamp. The cable you use will have whatever effect you believe cables have and you can find your preferred choice of cable for each scenario. 

That being said, for most passive (non-self powered) speakers, Mojo will not be able to fully drive them. You can use Mojo as another input to your system, like adding it to a preamp along with your CD player, turntable, etc.  then use the preampmto control the volume. If you are looking for more transparency or have a simpler system, then you can use the Mojo straight into an amplifier. It will require more care (keep volume off when connecting) and use the Mojo to control the volume. Or, a 3rd party app like Roon, if you are using it. I do this for home listening and it sounds great.


----------



## theaudiologist

jarnopp said:


> You have to plug something into the Mojo output.  Whether it’s headphones or active speakers or an interconnect to an amplifier or preamp. The cable you use will have whatever effect you believe cables have and you can find your preferred choice of cable for each scenario.
> 
> That being said, for most passive (non-self powered) speakers, Mojo will not be able to fully drive them. You can use Mojo as another input to your system, like adding it to a preamp along with your CD player, turntable, etc.  then use the preampmto control the volume. If you are looking for more transparency or have a simpler system, then you can use the Mojo straight into an amplifier. It will require more care (keep volume off when connecting) and use the Mojo to control the volume. Or, a 3rd party app like Roon, if you are using it. I do this for home listening and it sounds great.


thanks. well i'll forget passive speakers, but regarding active speakers, can i use the coax or optical out to connect to the speakers?


----------



## jarnopp

theaudiologist said:


> thanks. well i'll forget passive speakers, but regarding active speakers, can i use the coax or optical out to connect to the speakers?



The USB, optical, and coax are only digital inputs.  The two analog 3.5mm jacks are the only outputs.  So, Mojo only accepts digital input (3 choices of input) and only outputs analog.  But yes, you can use the output jack to connect directly to active (powered) speakers.  The kind of cable will depend on what the speakers need, but usually they accept RCAs, so anything that will allow the 3.5mm stereo output of the Mojo to connect to RCA will work - a single cable or adapter, etc. 

Then, you will want to get the manufacturer recommendation for input sensitivity and match Mojo to that.  It's commonly about 2V, but could range from 600mV to over 3V.  Line out setting on Mojo is 3V.  If you need lower, 4 clicks down is 1.9V and 14 clicks down is about 600mV.  If you need higher, 2 clicks up is just under 4V.  Then you can control the volume using the speaker volume control.


----------



## IamMathew (Nov 13, 2017)

Rob Watts said:


> No it's not even at the pre ideas stage yet. Mojo's sound quality and musicality, at it's price point, I think is perfect, and you can't improve on perfection... What I mean by this, is that anything I can possibly do today to improve musicality or SQ would cost many more $$$ - and that would defeat the point of Mojo.
> 
> Mojo is the design I celebrate the most - getting state of the art measurements, sound quality, and musicality in a cost effective design is not easy...




How much more is "many more $$$"?

There's a big price gap between Mojo and Hugo 2 (Hugo 2 is 5x the price of the Mojo), so there's a nice warm room for great 1000 to 1200 portable product.

There are few features in Hugo 2 that I miss in Mojo- like Bluetooth, manual input switching, 6.3mm output. Not to mention the Bass Boost which comes with cross-feed function. A strange Bass Boost option is still an option. Mojo has no such options. More battery life would be amazing too.

So if you added Bass Boost, you could call it Mojo Boost, haha!

So if something in that price range with those features came out (it could still be bigger than Mojo, but smaller than Hugo), with better SQ, I would be inclined to buy it.


----------



## Hooster (Nov 14, 2017)

theaudiologist said:


> but how do you connect to active speakers? and which amps are good for passive speakers? also, does using a 6.3->3.5mm adapter on the HD600 ruin the quality?



Mark Levinson and Pass Labs make excellent amps for speakers.

May I ask why you think an adapter would affect the quality?


----------



## theaudiologist

Hooster said:


> Mark Levinson and Pass Labs make excellent amps for speakers.
> 
> May I ask why you think an adapter would affect the quality?


because analog signals are very sensitive and get degraded very easily?


----------



## Hooster

theaudiologist said:


> because analog signals are very sensitive and get degraded very easily?



Fortunately they do not get degraded that easily.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

Hooster said:


> Mark Levinson and Pass Labs make excellent amps for speakers.
> 
> May I ask why you think an adapter would affect the quality?



So do Chord Electronics


----------



## Leo-

theaudiologist said:


> because analog signals are very sensitive and get degraded very easily?



The answer is rather in impedance matching, shielding, and so on and so forth. Why don't op get a cable with the terminations he needs? The cables dont't have to be all that expensive, he can get them for reasonable prices (dodgy adapters may be expensive in their own) and it will look two thousand moneys better.


----------



## almarti

GrussGott said:


> Mine has an auto-shut off.    Also, in comparison to the iFi iDSD my the Mojo snags interference every time vs the iFi which never gets any ever.


How auto-shut on is enabled?


----------



## DjBobby

Using Mojo with the latest MacBook Pro on High Sierra 10.13.1, I have noticed since today that whenever I press volume button on Mojo, doesn't matter + or -, the audio stops. I've tried Tidal, Audirvana 3+, Swinsian and iTunes, always the same story. I am aware that it is not a problem with a Mojo since I never had it before, but would be grateful if anyone using MB Pro could share their experiences.


----------



## leftside (Nov 15, 2017)

Happy to report that a newly purchased Mojo with a newly purchased CCK cable, iPhone 8+, iOS 11.0.3 is working fine. Using Campfire Audio Vega headphones. Sounds a little better than the regular lightning adapter. Just a little more clarity and the bass is tighter with less booming.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

Some advice:

Although I'm really happy with the way Mojo sounds, Android USB output is definitely not the best of sources, even running in bitperfect mode, bypassing native upsampling.

I'm wondering if anyone here has tried Viper4Android, and if that makes a big difference with respect to phones as sources? This also includes a crossfeed feature, right?

Alternatively, what's the cheapest source with native SPDIF output _and_ Android capabilities (spotify, google music streaming)? Cheapest I can find is FiiO X5iii...


----------



## Deftone

leftside said:


> Happy to report that a newly purchased Mojo with a newly purchased CCK cable, iPhone 8+, iOS 11.0.3 is working fine. Using Campfire Audio Vega headphones. Sounds a little better than the regular lightning adapter. Just a little more clarity and the bass is tighter with less booming.



Use only mojo for 2 weeks then go back to your lightning adapter.


----------



## leftside

Yes - I like to try both methods for audio comparison. The quick A/B testing and then the method you describe above. Loving the DSD capabilities of the Mojo with the Onkyo HF Player.


----------



## Pepito

I just picked up the Mojo after 2 years of ignoring head-fi (my wallet was very thankful), but alas the upgrade bug got me itchin' 

This little thing is *AMAZING, *it blows my RSA amps and Pico DAC combination out of the water. The instrument separation, placement and soundstage is night and day. Others have said it as well, but this darn thing is so coherent; it's natural and effortless. I'm having a tough time really nit-picking the minutia since it sounds so damn good. 

I don't post much on here anymore, but I had to say something after buying into the Chord hype: it's real.


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 16, 2017)

almarti said:


> How auto-shut on is enabled?


You shouldn't have to do anything - if your Mojo is newer it'll auto shut-off



DjBobby said:


> Using Mojo with the latest MacBook Pro on High Sierra 10.13.1, I have noticed since today that whenever I press volume button on Mojo, doesn't matter + or -, the audio stops.



I also use an MBP (10.12.6) and don't have that problem on either USB or S/PDIF TOSLINK, works great.  Three things I can think are:

(a.) Pressing the buttons might be jiggling the port on the Mojo (bad port or bad cable) which stops the bitstream, or

(b.) You're potentially in line out mode, but a power cycle should clear that ... or

(c.) You have some settings wrong on your MBP in audio midi setup


----------



## DjBobby

GrussGott said:


> You shouldn't have to do anything - if your Mojo is newer it'll auto shut-off
> I also use an MBP (10.12.6) and don't have that problem on either USB or S/PDIF TOSLINK, works great.  Three things I can think are:
> 
> (a.) Pressing the buttons might be jiggling the port on the Mojo (bad port or bad cable) which stops the bitstream, or
> ...


Thanks a lot. 
(b) is out of question - I was using it with HPs on modest listening levels,
(c) also not because it doesn't happen with any other dac,
(a) sounds most likely. I will check with some other cables.


----------



## Deftone

almarti said:


> How auto-shut on is enabled?



Only works with opitical connection


----------



## karloil

almarti said:


> How auto-shut on is enabled?



On my unit, works on both Optical and USB connections.


----------



## Rob Watts

karloil said:


> On my unit, works on both Optical and USB connections.



The behaviour is different - optical will trigger shut down simply by being silent (tx zero data) but USB input needs to be shut-down (no +5v VBUS present).


----------



## Deftone

Rob Watts said:


> The behaviour is different - optical will trigger shut down simply by being silent (tx zero data) but USB input needs to be shut-down (no +5v VBUS present).



Good to know


----------



## Andreeas1978

My friends, what is Mojo`s battery capacity in mAh, please? Poly`s is 2100mAh and I am trying to find out how big an external battery would I need to have on the go. THX


----------



## x RELIC x

Andreeas1978 said:


> My friends, what is Mojo`s battery capacity in mAh, please? Poly`s is 2100mAh and I am trying to find out how big an external battery would I need to have on the go. THX



This may help:



Rob Watts said:


> Mojo's battery is actually about 14Wh - Watt hours - is a better measure of battery capacity, as Mojo has two cells with a max total voltage of 8.4v. Your 5000mAh external battery is maybe only 18.5 Wh (assuming it is a single cell), and when you figure in inefficiencies in power delivery, you will need more than 18.5 Wh from a portable battery to fully recharge Mojo. 10000mAh single cell should be fine.
> 
> As other posters have said, 1A is min, 2A is fine but Mojo will not charge any faster. I have controlled the charge time for thermal reasons.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Andreeas1978

x RELIC x said:


> This may help:


Thank you. I have an Asus Zenpower 10050 rated mah, 5V 2.4 Ah and I managed to charge them both full while playing (with a couple of hours turned off)
I`m not familiar with W hour..
If you want to see Poly open I have just posted mine in Poly thread..


----------



## x RELIC x (Nov 17, 2017)

Andreeas1978 said:


> Thank you. I have an Asus Zenpower 10050 rated mah, 5V 2.4 Ah and I managed to charge them both full while playing (with a couple of hours turned off)
> I`m not familiar with W hour..
> If you want to see Poly open I have just posted mine in Poly thread..



Yup, already saw the pics you posted.

I’m not sure how the Watt hour relates to mAh either, but Rob did say a 10000mAh cell should be fine so the Zenpower seems like it would be fine. Hope it helps.


----------



## Andreeas1978

x RELIC x said:


> Yup, already saw the pics you posted.
> 
> I’m not sure how the Watt hour relates to mAh either, but Rob did say a 10000mAh cell should be fine so the Zenpower seems like it would be fine. Hope it helps.


Yes it helps, thank you! I have a starting point now. And I`ll find out about the Watt hour vs mah. I`m sure though, it`s one of the ...not so transparent problems, I think I tried before  ))


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Is there another thread that covers impressions with various headphones and IEM’s? Read through several hundred posts on RFI and using the Mojo as a DAC (at least it felt like it, particularly interested in the Focal Line, Utopia, Elair, and now Clear Phones.


----------



## x RELIC x

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Is there another thread that covers impressions with various headphones and IEM’s? Read through several hundred posts on RFI and using the Mojo as a DAC (at least it felt like it, particularly interested in the Focal Line, Utopia, Elair, and now Clear Phones.



I find the Utopia pairs well with the Mojo’s mid centric and smooth signature. Still dynamic and punchy and not overly bright. Drive ability is fine and I rarely go above the red volume for my listening levels. Haven’t heard the Elear or the Clear. That said, the Utopia will reveal better sources as you move up.


----------



## theaudiologist

anyone compared the mojo to the 2cute? as far as I now, the 2cute doesn't do 768khz PCM or DSD128 or DSD256, which is really disappointing.


----------



## Deftone

theaudiologist said:


> anyone compared the mojo to the 2cute? as far as I now, the 2cute doesn't do 768khz PCM or DSD128 or DSD256, which is really disappointing.



Yeah I find it disappointing, most if not all my albums are in native 32bit 768khz PCM.

... said no one ever.


----------



## Angular Mo

Mojo out of warranty period, won’t power up.

It is out with George Meyer AV....

Bummer.


----------



## theaudiologist

Deftone said:


> Yeah I find it disappointing, most if not all my albums are in native 32bit 768khz PCM.
> 
> ... said no one ever.


yes, but if you have a player like audirvana you could oversample to those frequencies.


----------



## Leo-

Deftone said:


> Yeah I find it disappointing, most if not all my albums are in native 32bit 768khz PCM.
> 
> ... said no one ever.



Most of my jazz albums are in dsd 128 or 256, and I find it disappointing that I cannot get DOP to work in dsd256 for the Mojo


----------



## Leo-

x RELIC x said:


> Yup, already saw the pics you posted.
> 
> I’m not sure how the Watt hour relates to mAh either, but Rob did say a 10000mAh cell should be fine so the Zenpower seems like it would be fine. Hope it helps.



Watt hours is a measurement of energy storage capacity. You can estimate the W-h by dividing the mAh figure by 1000 times the output voltage (5V for USB).


----------



## Arpiben

Leo- said:


> Watt hours is a measurement of energy storage capacity. You can estimate the W-h by dividing the mAh figure by 1000 times the output voltage (5V for USB).


Sorry @Leo- but you mixed up.

*Power Capacity in Watts per Hour = Ampers per Hour * Voltage*
1000 mA per hour = 1A per hour

Battery manufacturers very often only provide  half of the parameters, usually the current per hour is provided in mAH for bigger values. But alone, without mention of the cell voltage or type as well as how many cells are in serial you can not figure out the power per hour the battery is able to provide. Anyway, dealing with zenpower Li-Ion 10050 mAh the cell voltage is rated at 3.6V (capacity specification).
Then 10.05*3.6=*36 Watts per hour. *
This value is a theoritical max. You may apply a safety merit coefficient of 0.7 or 70% for taking into account battery efficiency and lower down the optimal values provided. This will bring an estimated power capacity of 36 * 0.7 = *25 Watts per Hour*

Rob Watts specifies that Mojo`s battery have a capacity of 14W-h and need at least 18.5W-h to be fully charged..
Therefore @Andreeas1978 battery has enough capacity to charge Mojo.
*

*


----------



## Leo- (Nov 19, 2017)

Sorry you're right (P=Vi), the post edit didn't go through for some reason.

Edit: I meant to say to first divide the mAh by 1000 and _then_ multiply the result by 5 or whatever voltage


----------



## Andreeas1978

Arpiben said:


> Sorry @Leo- but you mixed up.
> 
> *Power Capacity in Watts per Hour = Ampers per Hour * Voltage*
> 1000 mA per hour = 1A per hour
> ...


Many thanks, Arpiben!!


----------



## Audioscope

Guys, I am somewhat curious about the Chord Mojo and have been looking at it for the last year, but still haven't bought one yet.  I haven't been on Head-fi much lately, but it's now the end of 2017.  Is the Chord Mojo still relevant? 

Do we foresee a Chord Mojo 2 coming out soon?


----------



## karloil

Rob Watts said:


> The behaviour is different - optical will trigger shut down simply by being silent (tx zero data) but USB input needs to be shut-down (no +5v VBUS present).



ah yes - i had my Mojo stacked to another DAP and when the DAP auto shuts down, after a few minutes the Mojo shuts off too.


----------



## jarnopp

Audioscope said:


> Guys, I am somewhat curious about the Chord Mojo and have been looking at it for the last year, but still haven't bought one yet.  I haven't been on Head-fi much lately, but it's now the end of 2017.  Is the Chord Mojo still relevant?
> 
> Do we foresee a Chord Mojo 2 coming out soon?



I absolutely believe the Mojo is still relevant.  Better than that, I think it’s better for me than Hugo2 in overall balance (not as detailed, but see my comparison review for more detail: 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/chord-hugo-2.22209/reviews#review-19256). 

With the addition of Poly, which I am listening to now as a Roon endpoint, it’s fantastic. The Poly shows the benefit of the Mojo “platform.”  This is the upgrade, not any change to the Mojo as dac/amp, but the extension of features. 

I don’t see a Mojo2  dac until there is a significant upgrade in available hardware into which to put Rob’s next upgraded code.  But, as noted above, I might not necessarily just want Hugo2 in a Mojo form factor. 

I would not hesitate to recommend Mojo to anyone.


----------



## x RELIC x

Audioscope said:


> Guys, I am somewhat curious about the Chord Mojo and have been looking at it for the last year, but still haven't bought one yet.  I haven't been on Head-fi much lately, but it's now the end of 2017.  Is the Chord Mojo still relevant?
> 
> Do we foresee a Chord Mojo 2 coming out soon?



There’s no Mojo2 on the horizon, and won’t be for quite some time...




Rob Watts said:


> No it's not even at the pre ideas stage yet. Mojo's sound quality and musicality, at it's price point, I think is perfect, and you can't improve on perfection... What I mean by this, is that anything I can possibly do today to improve musicality or SQ would cost many more $$$ - and that would defeat the point of Mojo.
> 
> Mojo is the design I celebrate the most - getting state of the art measurements, sound quality, and musicality in a cost effective design is not easy...


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 20, 2017)

Audioscope said:


> Do we foresee a Chord Mojo 2 coming out soon?



So probably no Mojo 2 coming out, so it's relevant if you want it for what it is: a very small mobile DAC/amp that might be somewhat sensitive to EMI if it's near your phone.  Many have tried to use it as a desktop DAC and that's caused battery failure issues for them, so it really depends on your use-case:

*(1.) If you're looking for primarily a desktop DAC/amp, it's not the right fit for the $$ IMO.*  First, it's not going to have the power of a desktop system, and second, you can get an excellent Mimby/Magni3 stack for $350 or add a few hundred and get the Woo Audio WA7 DAC/amp if you want beautiful ... and third there are many other choices like Audio-GD, massdrop specials, etc ... or you can go even cheaper with a Topping D30/A30 stack or  SMSL.  In short, you're paying for size in the Mojo and not using it in a desktop setting and you can get equal or better (or much better) for equal or less, and if you're looking for design for a few hundred more you can get that too.
*
(2.) If you're looking for portable / transportable, it should be on the short list. * It's a good or great DAC, can drive most headphones, and it's small ... but it can be sensitive to electro-magnetic interference, i.e., your cell phone might cause a slight to loud buzz, so it's probably not the thing to rubber-band to your phone.  However if you need more transportable, i.e., you set it up at your desk at work, listen all day, hide it in a drawer for lunch, then take it home and listen more there, it's great for that.  But there are competitors like the iFi micro DSD black label (if you wait you can find them for ~$400), the new micro version of that, and some others (e.g., geek out, Fiiio, etc).  For me it would come down to the Mojo and Ifis.

Personally I just got one as the first thing to start building my headphone system - I auditioned lots of things, but the combination of its form factor, great sound, and coolness (if you like the design) is great for me.  But I also got 2 sets of HPs (hd600s, th-x00) and the Jotunheim, following the spending priorities: headphones > amp > dac > cables / ICs / balanced.  In short, you can buy, say, new Senn HD650s and a Mimby/M3 stack for the same price as just the new Mojo, so you have to decide what your priority is and if you're cash strapped or looking for the most for a limited dollar it looks less attractive.  If, OTOH, you have a decent budget, need a portable/transportable option and like the design then it's great.


----------



## 435279

With all this talk about Mojo2, what feature(s) would you like?

For me I think its a close run thing between two options, which are really opposites:

1. Same features/specs but with better battery life (20 hours would be great  ) then I can use Mojo for a few days between recharges.
2. Integrated Poly features.


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 20, 2017)

SteveOliver said:


> With all this talk about Mojo2, what feature(s) would you like?



(1.) Fix the price
(2.) Fix the EMI problem
(3.) Fix the battery problem
(4.) Fix the port build quality
(5.) Add a USB de-crapifier and more outputs

They did a good thing dropping the price $70, and it can be tricky to price drop for used market, etc, but this is a $400 device, not $530 and definitely not $600.

Mojo 2 should be a ground up rebuild in exterior and they could fix some things with the software / sound character (rolled off sub-bass, FR, etc), as well as add the poly features.

That would be a $600 device (the market is too crowded now to support a second Mojo $600 lightening strike)


----------



## jarnopp

GrussGott said:


> They did a good thing dropping the price $70, and it can be tricky to price drop for used market, etc, but this is a $400 device, not $530 and definitely not $600.



How could you possibly know the price of Mojo?  It’s not just hardware, but software, too. Other companies have successfully charged a premium for their “hardware” simply because their software was perceived as better (I.e., Apple). You may not need the difference or want to pay for it, but Mojo isn’t just assembled hardware.  And we could not know the cost of Rob’s IP/software.


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 20, 2017)

jarnopp said:


> How could you possibly know the price of Mojo?



It's an estimation of fair price based on comparables like the iFi DSD BL, which you can get for $400 if you shop around and iFi's new offering (nano, $200, same size/function as the Mojo), among others and the used market.  People can always choose to pay more for a brand, but Chord is not Apple, and this market is quickly turning from blue to red ocean ... which is why Chord lowered the price $71, which is how I know.

A company can play the _it's-built-by-elves-from-unicorn-fur_ card one time, and they've played it.


----------



## Rob Watts

You have to be having a laugh or kidding me right?

You can't compare Mojo to any chip based DAC at *any* price based upon the technology employed (*facts not magic*) or it's measured performance (it out measures any other DAC at any price again *facts not magic*). I could go on about the sound and musical qualities, but that is a subjective opinion. But Mojo has won more awards than any other DAC (*facts not magic*).


----------



## Andreeas1978

Rob Watts said:


> You have to be having a laugh or kidding me right?
> 
> You can't compare Mojo to any chip based DAC at *any* price based upon the technology employed (*facts not magic*) or it's measured performance (it out measures any other DAC at any price again *facts not magic*). I could go on about the sound and musical qualities, but that is a subjective opinion. But Mojo has won more awards than any other DAC (*facts not magic*).


I subscribe to this! You cannot compare the best netbook let`s say, no matter how modern or expensive, with a real PC. Mojo is a different product, different principles, different class (of it`s own actually.) I`ve had a few DACs, DAC AMPS, good specs, Sabre cips, etc, but when I went to test Mojo with my Sennheiser gear I couldn`t lie to myself. I wasn`t planning to buy anything but ended up buying Mojo and now Poly. Take your time, listen to good headsets that you also know and see the detail, musicality, organic bass impact, like big valve amps. Then decide.


----------



## Roscoeiii

GrussGott said:


> It's an estimation of fair price based on comparables like the iFi DSD BL, which you can get for $400 if you shop around and iFi's new offering (nano, $200, same size/function as the Mojo), among others and the used market.  People can always choose to pay more for a brand, but Chord is not Apple, and this market is quickly turning from blue to red ocean ... which is why Chord lowered the price $71, which is how I know.



I'd agree that the iDSD MICRO Black Label is probably the best competing device to the Mojo. Even though it is a chip based dac/amp that may not measure as well as the Mojo, it also sounds great (as does the Mojo) and allows you to tweak the sound to your liking (if you are into that sort of thing and/or your gear needs a lil boost in the bass, etc). *Ultimately, like many things audiophile, it comes down to preferred sound signatures and system synergy. *

However, as exciting a product as it is, it is a stretch to say the NANO Black Label is comparable. Doesn't have the output power, multiple digital inputs, etc that the Micro and Mojo have.


----------



## jarnopp

GrussGott said:


> It's an estimation of fair price based on comparables like the iFi DSD BL, which you can get for $400 if you shop around and iFi's new offering (nano, $200, same size/function as the Mojo), among others and the used market.  People can always choose to pay more for a brand, but Chord is not Apple, and this market is quickly turning from blue to red ocean ... which is why Chord lowered the price $71, which is how I know.
> 
> A company can play the _it's-built-by-elves-from-unicorn-fur_ card one time, and they've played it.



We can agree to disagree on the value of Mojo's sound, but on price, to set the record straight, it has everything to do with Brexit/exchange rates, nothing else.  When Mojo was released, it was 399 pounds in Britain, which is about $600 at a 1.53 $/pound exchange rate.  Now, the Mojo is the same price in Britain, but at the current 1.32 exchange rate, that equates to about $525.


----------



## GrussGott

Rob Watts said:


> You have to be having a laugh or kidding me right?
> 
> You can't compare Mojo to any chip based DAC at *any* price based upon the technology employed (*facts not magic*) or it's measured performance (it out measures any other DAC at any price again *facts not magic*). I could go on about the sound and musical qualities, but that is a subjective opinion. But Mojo has won more awards than any other DAC (*facts not magic*).



Given all of the awards and superior measurements, then you shouldn't have lowered the price in the states?


----------



## Yourmomm

GrussGott said:


> Given all of the awards and superior measurements, then you shouldn't have lowered the price in the states?



Yeah. 'Cos then you could moan, even more than you already do... 

If that' s even possible...


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 20, 2017)

Yourmomm said:


> Yeah. *'Cos then you could moan, even more *than you already do...
> 
> *If that' s even possible*...



Of COURSE it is!

At least that's what @Yourmomm says.


----------



## Leo-

Rob Watts said:


> You have to be having a laugh or kidding me right?
> 
> You can't compare Mojo to any chip based DAC at *any* price based upon the technology employed (*facts not magic*) or it's measured performance (it out measures any other DAC at any price again *facts not magic*). I could go on about the sound and musical qualities, but that is a subjective opinion. But Mojo has won more awards than any other DAC (*facts not magic*).



I beg to disagree. There are some rather chip DACs which are hands down better than the Mojo that's for sure, however they're rather old designs that cost more even than Dave (that's more than 15 Mojos...). But they do exist indeed and they do sound heavenly...


----------



## localuser

does onboard soundcard matters if chord is connected on a desktop?


----------



## harpo1

localuser said:


> does onboard soundcard matters if chord is connected on a desktop?


No


----------



## localuser

harpo1 said:


> No


can u suggest a desktop player that doesnt need alot of tweaks just to get a bitperfect playback. im currently using foobar rn but im not satisfied with it and i feel like im missing something, and so far every guides that i found on setting it up are all posted yrs ago so.


----------



## harpo1

localuser said:


> can u suggest a desktop player that doesnt need alot of tweaks just to get a bitperfect playback. im currently using foobar rn but im not satisfied with it and i feel like im missing something, and so far every guides that i found on setting it up are all posted yrs ago so.


Sorry I use foobar.  You can try musicbee.


----------



## localuser

harpo1 said:


> Sorry I use foobar.  You can try musicbee.


is ur settings on bitperfect playback? if yes would u mind sending me ur settings. ill try musicbee ty


----------



## harpo1 (Nov 20, 2017)

localuser said:


> is ur settings on bitperfect playback? if yes would u mind sending me ur settings. ill try musicbee ty


I'm not home so I can't post them.  Post yours so we can see what you have going on.

Edit:  This thread might help as well.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...ad-got-problems-or-questions-ask-here.624628/


----------



## localuser

harpo1 said:


> I'm not home so I can't post them.  Post yours so we can see what you have going on.
> 
> Edit:  This thread might help as well.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...ad-got-problems-or-questions-ask-here.624628/



ill check the thread to see if someone asked the same dissatisfaction i have. one more thing, is dap necessary or optional? will i see a great improvement compared to desktop? is it worth? mojo paired with k712


----------



## Leo-

localuser said:


> is ur settings on bitperfect playback? if yes would u mind sending me ur settings. ill try musicbee ty



For bit perfect it does not really matter if you use foobar or other program (for the same driver of course). Foobar, Roon and HQPlayer sound the same with the same settings. It's when upsampling that the software makes a big difference.


----------



## localuser

Leo- said:


> For bit perfect it does not really matter if you use foobar or other program (for the same driver of course). Foobar, Roon and HQPlayer sound the same with the same settings. It's when upsampling that the software makes a big difference.



so as long as its playing bitperfect(sending right freq on mojo)it means i have everything installed/setup correctly?


----------



## Leo-

It should... in principle. However, only Roon and HQP worked straight for me. If you want to stay on the cheap then you should maybe look elsewhere, but purely from an audio perspective those are great if you are keen on upsampling. I haven't experimented a lot with upsampling and the mojo, but if you have other DACs also it is a must have I'd say. Foobar is excellent after you're set and you're using native output, and it is free. I dislike most other programs I've tried either due additional sound layers hidden in the signal path and/or terrible interface (yeah I dislike Jriver style looks).


----------



## Sonic Defender

Leo- said:


> I beg to disagree. There are some rather chip DACs which are hands down better than the Mojo that's for sure, however they're rather old designs that cost more even than Dave (that's more than 15 Mojos...). But they do exist indeed and they do sound heavenly...


Well, that could be, but first you note the massive price difference and you do need to consider that Rob was clear he was talking about measurements and not subjective opinion on how something sounds, if that is what you are talking about which is somewhat unclear. Cheers.


----------



## Leo-

Sonic Defender said:


> Well, that could be, but first you note the massive price difference and you do need to consider that Rob was clear he was talking about measurements and not subjective opinion on how something sounds, if that is what you are talking about which is somewhat unclear. Cheers.



Yes, even Rob has written before that NOS DACs can be very good with high quality analog filters, however they end up being very expensive. I would add that very good power supplies are also very important, which end up making them very expensive indeed - however above he suggested that Mojo would be superior to all those DACs regardless of their cost, something to which my ears won't to agree with.


----------



## UNOE

Anyone know if I could make a USB data able with out 5v for Mojo?  I want to make a high grade cable and if 5V is not needed for music port I might as well leave it out.  This cable will only be used on Mojo.  I will have another cable for charging.


----------



## x RELIC x

UNOE said:


> Anyone know if I could make a USB data able with out 5v for Mojo?  I want to make a high grade cable and if 5V is not needed for music port I might as well leave it out.  This cable will only be used on Mojo.  I will have another cable for charging.



Nope.



Rob Watts said:


> Mojo needs the +5v on the USB VBUS wire permanently; I use this wire simply to tell the FPGA to select the USB as an input, then to shut down power to the OPT receiver and coax SPDIF interface chip.
> 
> The wire is just used to sense, and is very heavily filtered; there is no way RF noise from this line can affect Mojo, so don't worry about it.
> 
> Rob


----------



## UNOE

Okay thanks


----------



## Sonic Defender

Leo- said:


> ... however above he suggested that Mojo would be superior to all those DACs regardless of their cost, something to which my ears won't to agree with.



I'm not sure he meant sound better, that is subjective, I still think he meant measure better, but at the level any well designed and implemented DAC measures the discussion is very academic. What does the difference between 0.00265% distortion versus 0.00325% distortion sound like (hypothetical figures)? I'm just trying to illustrate the point that measurements can be taken and expressed, but that doesn't mean they are audible. I know that you weren't making that point, I'm just throwing it into the discussion because I sometimes get the sense that some people feel that if a measurement of say distortion is already well beyond the threshold of hearing that going lower yet can somehow produce an audible benefit which essentially is poppycock as they say. Not sure what my aggregate point is? Oh well.


----------



## Rob Watts

Sonic Defender said:


> I'm not sure he meant sound better, that is subjective, I still think he meant measure better, but at the level any well designed and implemented DAC measures the discussion is very academic. What does the difference between 0.00265% distortion versus 0.00325% distortion sound like (hypothetical figures)? I'm just trying to illustrate the point that measurements can be taken and expressed, but that doesn't mean they are audible. I know that you weren't making that point, I'm just throwing it into the discussion because I sometimes get the sense that some people feel that if a measurement of say distortion is already well beyond the threshold of hearing that going lower yet can somehow produce an audible benefit which essentially is poppycock as they say. Not sure what my aggregate point is? Oh well.



Actually my opinion is that Mojo sounds very much better than any DAC at any price point; but of course that is my subjective opinion, no matter how rigorous my subjective evaluations are. I have had some of Mojo's competitors at my home, and was shocked at how badly they perform sonically; but at the end of the day, that's just my personal opinion.

But as regards measurements no you are incorrect - the key measurement that Mojo has over all other DAC's is lack of noise floor modulation, and this is - again in my opinion - highly audible.




 

The red trace (no signal) has the exactly the same noise floor as the blue trace (2.5v RMS into 300 ohm load). This performance is unmatched by any other DAC at any price point; all other non Chord DAC's have the 2.5v noise floor at best at around  -150dB - and some have even more noise floor modulation.

Mojo's unique performance is not limited to noise floor modulation - it will resolve small signals to a much better accuracy than all other DAC's - it will resolve a -120 dB signal with no measurable amplitude error - and no other DAC, at any price point, can do that. Small signal accuracy is essential for detail resolution and depth perception.

Of course any follower of this thread will know that the other feature - that is unique to my DAC's - is the interpolation filter. Conventional interpolation filters are poor, and have substantial timing errors when they come to reconstruct transients. Timing is a crucial perceptual cue, being used by the brain for soundstage, timbre, and pitch (particularly bass) perception; and because Mojo employs 44 DSP cores running in parallel, and has about 500 times more processing power than all other chip DAC's, it is able to do a much more accurate job of reconstructing the timing of transients for the original analogue signal.

So when I get to hear other DAC's, they sound flat (poor soundstage due to poor ability to resolve small signals), they sound hard, bright and fatiguing (exactly due from listening tests of noise floor modulation and confirmed by their poor measurements) and they have bad timbre reproduction and soft ill defined bass (due to the timing errors from low tap length interpolation filters).

There is no magic or hype associated with this; it's all down to decades of solid research and advanced engineering; all of the above effects are verifiable by measurement, and IMHO easily audible.


----------



## bikutoru

"...at the level any well designed and implemented DAC measures the discussion is very academic..."

If we do not take measurements into considerations and every person's hearing is subjective, then all we have people's opinion that:
1. NOS dacs are superiour to upsampling dacs, always
2. More expensive always better than less expensive
3. No matter what any of you say, Mojo is not good because they are right and you are wrong
4. LPSU, cables, cable lifters, etc, etc, etc in my system is better than your SPSU, cables, etc. etc....
  stay on any audiophile forum for more than 2 hours and you can fill another dozen of these...
5.
6.
7.
....
...
...and nothing, absolutely nothing in this world can convince them otherwise, because they 'know' what they are talking about. I wish Rob had no desire to follow this thread to hear these over and over again, even some of us benefit from him being here.

I'd rather hear academic discussions...

On the other hand, I have a friend who makes music but cannot hear a difference between 128 and 320 bitrate of mp3. So, in theory, it is possible that Mojo, to him, will sound just the same as a headphone jack out of the worst computer. Does he argue that his computer's audio port sounds just the same or better? *No, he makes music.* 
But here we seem to be the subject of these arguments non-stop. I just wonder, if Mojo does not sound any better than some other dac, why not use that dac and be happy - why do they need to prove something to people enjoying Mojo?


----------



## Deftone (Nov 21, 2017)

bikutoru said:


> I just wonder, if Mojo does not sound any better than some other dac, why not use that dac and be happy - why do they need to prove something to people enjoying Mojo?



These type of people don’t like that someone else is enjoying things a lot more than them so they try to ruin it for others and knock them down to their miserable level.


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 21, 2017)

Deftone said:


> These type of people don’t like that someone else is enjoying things a lot more than them so they try to ruin it for others and knock them down to their miserable level.



For these consumer products forums there are really 5 use-cases:

*(1.) I'm new to audio products and looking for neutral advice* about this product (research)

*(2.) I'm experienced, but new to this product*, and need neutral practical knowledge (insights)

*(3.) I'm in love with this product* and want to share my love with others (camaraderie)

*(4.) I hate this product *and want to share my hate with others (activism)

*(5.) I own this product* and would like usage advice / ideas (collaboration)

Head-Fi forces all of us into one place and it results in some unhappy people and then a lot of insults get tossed about between lovers and haters confusing things for newbies.  And for those of us who are neutral, the constant fawning can get annoying.

Amazon, amongst other sites for example, uses product ratings and separate discussion boards which helps separate out these different uses, and that might be a solution here.  Adding to the problem is money: sponsorships can have the effect of turning threads like this into one long commercial.

But, until there's another solution, we're all stuck with each other in this thread.


----------



## IamMathew

Rob Watts said:


> Actually my opinion is that Mojo sounds very much better than any DAC at any price point; but of course that is my subjective opinion, no matter how rigorous my subjective evaluations are. I have had some of Mojo's competitors at my home, and was shocked at how badly they perform sonically; but at the end of the day, that's just my personal opinion.
> 
> But as regards measurements no you are incorrect - the key measurement that Mojo has over all other DAC's is lack of noise floor modulation, and this is - again in my opinion - highly audible.
> 
> ...





What about these measruements from stereophile? https://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements


----------



## Zojokkeli

bikutoru said:


> "...at the level any well designed and implemented DAC measures the discussion is very academic..."
> 
> If we do not take measurements into considerations and every person's hearing is subjective, then all we have people's opinion that:
> 1. NOS dacs are superiour to upsampling dacs, always
> ...



Don't forget that all DACs sound the same.


----------



## Light - Man

Zojokkeli said:


> Don't forget that all DACs sound the same.



But they don't all taste the same?


----------



## Rob Watts

IamMathew said:


> What about these measruements from stereophile? https://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements


Absolutely - but they are from the AP ADC itself. The APX555 - the most advanced Audio Precision - does not show ADC noise floor modulation with a single tone as it incorporates 4 ADC's, 2 two to measure the residual, and two to measure the fundamental. Stereophile does not have an APX555, and this will severely limit the measured performance. But even with the APX 555, the two tone intermod test shows noise floor modulation, but this entirely comes from the AP as you would need six ADC's to do this test properly.
Of course, Davina - my ADC project - does not suffer from noise floor modulation, so using a future Davina ADC would solve this measurement issue.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Light - Man said:


> But they don't all taste the same?



Seems like double-blind tasting tests for DACs are in order.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Nov 21, 2017)

Removed - no need to keep this circular discussion going. Cheers


----------



## IamMathew (Nov 21, 2017)

Rob Watts said:


> Absolutely - but they are from the AP ADC itself. The APX555 - the most advanced Audio Precision - does not show ADC noise floor modulation with a single tone as it incorporates 4 ADC's, 2 two to measure the residual, and two to measure the fundamental. Stereophile does not have an APX555, and this will severely limit the measured performance. But even with the APX 555, the two tone intermod test shows noise floor modulation, but this entirely comes from the AP as you would need six ADC's to do this test properly.
> Of course, Davina - my ADC project - does not suffer from noise floor modulation, so using a future Davina ADC would solve this measurement issue.



Oh, wait, hold your horses! You are replying to a simpleton (me) here!

So first they feed the Mojo digital signal from PC e.g., then Mojo converts signal and at the output of the Mojo, there's zero noise floor modulation, but they need to convert the analog signal back to digital to have it analysed by PC? And that AD conversion adds modulation of the noise floor?

The thing is, that their other measurements don't show this behaviour, Dragonfly Red for example: https://www.stereophile.com/images/816AQDragfig13.jpg https://www.stereophile.com/content...lack-usb-da-headphone-amplifiers-measurements Why would such a feature of their AD converter be apparent on Mojo and not on Dragonfly Red measurements?

Other thing about the Mojo measrument's that left me puzzled is how jagged the 1 kHz sinewave looks like. 

The L and R channels are very close to each other, however.


----------



## jarnopp

IamMathew said:


> Oh, wait, hold your horses! You are replying to a simpleton (me) here!
> 
> So first they feed the Mojo digital signal from PC e.g., then Mojo converts signal and at the output of the Mojo, there's zero noise floor modulation, but they need to convert the analog signal back to digital to have it analysed by PC? And that AD conversion adds modulation of the noise floor?
> 
> ...



I don’t know how to read that (so hope Rob will answer), burns I do question your intent.  For context, here is how John Atkinson characterized the sine wave measurements he took: “And with its high resolution and overall low level of noise, the Chord DAC's reproduction of undithered 16-bit data describing a sinewave at exactly –90.31dBFS was exemplary (fig.9),” (Read more at https://www.stereophile.com/content...ne-amplifier-measurements#CulgPbbxpX63L18h.99).


----------



## Rob Watts

I am in Asia at the moment, so when I get back (mid December) I will take and post some measurements using a APX555, which is fundamentally much more capable test gear. But to give you a flavor, here is Dave's -90.31 dB 24 bit data. This is about 3dB better than Mojo:



 

The undithered 16 bit data - and this was taken from the exact same unit that Stereophile did it's measurements from:



 

Mojo would be 3 dB worse than this. As you can see, it's perfectly clean, with just the ringing that must be there. But Stereophile's published review using their test gear from the identical unit shows a mess of noise.

If anybody wants other measurements using the APX555 just ask and I should be able to do them at the same time too.


----------



## maxh22

Rob Watts said:


> I am in Asia at the moment, so when I get back (mid December) I will take and post some measurements using a APX555, which is fundamentally much more capable test gear. But to give you a flavor, here is Dave's -90.31 dB 24 bit data. This is about 3dB better than Mojo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Rob, would you be able to include a test of one of Mojo's competitors that you've purchased to showcase the differences?


----------



## Rob Watts

I have never bought other DAC's - I would not learn anything useful from the exercise.


----------



## maxh22

Rob Watts said:


> I have never bought other DAC's - I would not learn anything useful from the exercise.



I was referring to this:



Rob Watts said:


> I have had some of Mojo's competitors at my home, and was shocked at how badly they perform sonically; but at the end of the day, that's just my personal opinion.
> 
> But as regards measurements no you are incorrect - the key measurement that Mojo has over all other DAC's is lack of noise floor modulation, and this is - again in my opinion - highly audible.



I just wanted to see a comparison of measurements between Mojo and another similarly priced dac using your state of the art Apx555, it would be interesting to me and many others I'm sure, but if you no longer have that competitors dac then I understand.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> I was referring to this:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to see a comparison of measurements between Mojo and another similarly priced dac using your state of the art Apx555, it would be interesting to me and many others I'm sure, but if you no longer have that competitors dac then I understand.



Is it not against Head Fi rules for a MOT to directly compare in detail about competitors products?


----------



## maxh22

x RELIC x said:


> Is it not against Head Fi rules for a MOT to directly compare in detail about competitors products?



Rob doesn't have to mention the name of said competitor, it can be named "Dac B" for example.


----------



## x RELIC x

maxh22 said:


> Rob doesn't have to mention the name of said competitor, it can be named "Dac B" for example.



True.


----------



## Light - Man

But Chord say on a regular basis (on Head-Fi) that their DACs measure better than all the other DACs in the Universe and then on the other hand they can't back it up with any data because they have no other competitors DACs at hand to compare theirs against?

Is is not then just a truck of hot air?


----------



## GrussGott

Besides all of the measurements, I think it would be great if, at the next Head-Fi show, they'd get a panel of 20 people to blind test DACs and amps and post the results ... 3 different groups on 3 different days would be even better.

* Does any DAC/amp consistently get identified?  ie., 70% of panelists correctly identified the Mojo
* Does any DAC/amp consistently get voted best?  worst?
* Does any DAC/amp consistently get tagged with a sound signature?  i.e., relaxed, detailed, wide sound stage, etc

Now THAT would be some killer data!

But most vendors would be terrified of such a study and likely wouldn't actively participate or sponsor it ... which should tell us all something.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

Here I need help about these questions:

1 is the dac amp really too warm for hd650?

2 is the dac really make interences noise when near an iphone?

3 which cable to use apart the apple cck? I mean brand and model that you may advice me.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here I need help about these questions:
> 
> ...



1 Hell no

2 Yes

3 Not sure, I'll leave that for someone else


----------



## x RELIC x

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here I need help about these questions:
> 
> ...



1. Subjective.

2. Completely depends on the network and the cellular signal strength. I don’t get any noise on LTE but my 3G network is very noisy. Others report the opposite. Some will say yes and some will say no.

3. You can look at the third post of this thread for some recommendations. Not sure how relevant it is at this point but it may be helpful as a start.


----------



## GrussGott

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here I need help about these questions:
> 
> ...



(1.) I use it with my HD600s and I think it sounds great - to my ear the mojo sound is "relaxed" and rolls off the highs and sub-bass compared to other DAC/amps, but that's subjective.  I definitely wouldn't call it too warm.

(2.) Yes, can't say iPhone as i've only tried that once, but with android phones on LTE, definitely.  I've tried it with 4 and they all cause EMI issues, although for me it's not strong or loud, but you can hear it in between songs

(3.) No idea


----------



## RiseFall123

I know it’s a little off topic but here somebody tested the oppo ha-2 se and could advice me? That oppo seem less fuzzy for everything. Remember my only cans are th HD650.

And i am afraid about those noises and all that cables involved to mojo.


----------



## Rob Watts

maxh22 said:


> I was referring to this:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to see a comparison of measurements between Mojo and another similarly priced dac using your state of the art Apx555, it would be interesting to me and many others I'm sure, but if you no longer have that competitors dac then I understand.



Yes I was sent a DAC which I measured noise floor modulation, but I decided not to publish, as I prefer to just talk about my own stuff; after all I could get accused of cherry picking evidence, or other such stuff. And my job is to talk about my work, not other peoples. But since I am being accused from another poster of "being a truck of hot air" now, here was the data:




 

So you can see lot's of issues, which are normal for a chip based DAC. The first one is noise floor modulation, with the noise floor moving from -165dB to -155 dB at 2 kHz; note Mojo is at a constant -175dB, that's ten times lower. You can see skirting issues around the fundamental, this is another type of noise floor modulation, with the skirt extending to -140 dB; in my listening tests these skirts have been shown to be highly audible. Oddly, they sound identical to noise floor modulation; removing the skirts and it gets smoother and warmer. The most likely source of this is low frequency jitter on the master clock. You can also see quite high levels of harmonic distortion peaking at -100dB (2nd) and -106 dB (third) , with Mojo being at -136 and -130 - that's about thirty times lower. More worryingly, are the anharmonic clusters around each harmonic at around -150dB; these are the noise shaper activity being demodulated by the DAC; it's most likely a consequence of signal correlated switching activity, or signal correlated jitter on the master clock. The ear/brain is good at dealing with harmonic distortion, as the ear is non-linear; but it's not capable of tolerating anharmonic distortion, as it does not occur in the natural world.

This device is actually quite good compared to some high-end audio DAC's, where low frequency distortion can reach more than 1%, with even larger levels of noise floor modulation.


----------



## GrussGott

Rob Watts said:


> my job is to talk about my work, not other peoples ... This device is actually quite good compared to some high-end audio DAC's, where low frequency distortion can reach more than 1%, with even larger levels of noise floor modulation.



Hi Rob, would you support blind testing at CanJam or other venues where a group of, say 100,  listeners would blind test, say, three portable DAC/amps: Mojo, Ifi iDSD BL, Fiio Q5?  If the Mojo is superior in sound, what better way to prove that than a blind test?

Seems like most consumers just want to know: does the Mojo sound better to me than its competitors?

And if experiential testing is opposed (e.g., everyone hears things differently, so wouldn't prove anything) then why go to all the trouble of posting all of this technical data?


----------



## Rob Watts

The problem with blind testing is twofold - firstly the minute you add stress into listening, then your sensitivity falls. If the actual DUT is not identified (A B or C) and truly random, then sensitivity collapses even more.

The second issue is qualitative. I remember a research paper "proving" that a Stradivarius violin was as good as a modern inexpensive violin. They blind tested these violins, and half the audience preferred one, the other half preferred the other. So there you have it - they sound the same. Of course, that was nonsense - the Strad is warm sounding, the modern violin is quite bright. If they had re-framed the question to which is the warmer sound, then you would have got the right answer - the majority of the audience would easily be able to spot the warmer violin. I once heard on the radio in my car, somebody doing a blind test with a Strad against a modern violin, and it was easy to hear which was the Strad - even in my car on the motorway - the Strad sounded a lot warmer. But some people like bite and a bright sound; and the same is true with audio. The issue with DAC's sounding different is actually not that they sound very different, but that some people actually "like" or rather think they like, the sound of distortion.

I actually employ blind listening tests when the results of a test is so challenging or significant technically, and so I need to confirm my own listening tests. So listeners are asked to hear this, hear that, without knowing what they are listening too, and characterise and describe the difference. If under blind conditions it is audible, then it means one has to accept the evidence as fact, even if intellectually it may be challenging (the ear/brain can't be that sensitive)...

But I don't see your problem - try one at home, and if you don't like it send it back. If you can't hear the difference, then don't waste your own money.

And yes sometimes I do wonder why I go to all this trouble posting technical stuff...


----------



## GrussGott

Rob Watts said:


> But I don't see your problem - try one at home, and if you don't like it send it back. If you can't hear the difference, then don't waste your own money.
> 
> And yes sometimes I do wonder why I go to all this trouble posting technical stuff...



Thanks so much for that thoughtful answer, it definitely helps me at least.

As for "my problem", it's not really for me anymore as I bought a Mojo a few months ago and I think it sounds great -- combined with the design, the size, etc it's definitely a keeper for me (I still think it's over-priced, but hey, subjective!).  Overall I'm a satisfied Chord customer.

For new people coming to this 2,000+ page thread, it could be helpful to skip all of the technical / religious stuff and hear, "in blind testing the mojo is most often selected as the best portable DAC/amp".

Back to me, I have no sound complaints, and would rather see any effort put into the physical product (EMI, battery, ports, maybe power, maybe bluetooth)


----------



## theaudiologist

if the mojo isn't a chip based DAC, then what is it?


----------



## Deftone

theaudiologist said:


> if the mojo isn't a chip based DAC, then what is it?



FPGA


----------



## theaudiologist (Nov 22, 2017)

Deftone said:


> FPGA


what's that? and what's the difference between a chip based dac?


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 22, 2017)

theaudiologist said:


> what's that? and what's the difference between a chip based dac?



Rather than use off-the-shelf DAC chips like the 4490, Rob wrote custom code (software) that is implemented via a field programmable gate array (FPGA) chip.  In short, it's a completely different architecture than anything out there.  Whether that means it sounds better is the subjective part ... but it's the premium you're paying for (as well as the design).


----------



## Rob Watts

A DAC has two parts - the digital, and the analogue. Conventional DAC chips use a mixed signal process, so it combines digital and analogue, but typically would be in a 180 nm process. So the DAC designer has to keep the digital parts very simple, as there is not much area and so few gates to do anything complex. Moreover, the digital part is noisy, and upsets the analogue part through the substrate. Also, analogue on silicon is a big problem - resistors and capacitors are non-linear, so one has to go to very complex lengths to reduce this problem.

But an FPGA based DAC is actually not a DAC; what happens is the digital part is on an FPGA (which is a field programmable gate array) and the analogue part is via discrete analogue components. The beauty of this approach is that you can have an extremely complex digital part, as the FPGA is made with 28 nm silicon, so you can pack many more gates in an economic device; Mojo has 500 times more processing power than usual chips because of using an FPGA. Also, because the analogue part is discrete, there are no issues with noise coupling, and resistors and caps are all linear. When I have desiged the digital parts for a chip, it is fundamentally the same process as designing for a FPGA; indeed, I always prototyped my silicon chip designs with FPGA's.

But there are downsides to an FPGA DAC; the designer must know what he is doing; and unit costs are very much higher  - but that doesn't matter too much for high end audio, where performance is the most important factor.


----------



## turkayguner

Hello guys, my older USB2 CCK cable is now broken and I need to purchase a new one. Which one should I go for; the same USB2 or the newer USB3 CCK cable? Is there any benefit with the new cable? I am currently using iPhone 5s and iPad Air mini 4. I had some connection issues like the idevices cannot see Mojo sometimes lately but I guess it was because of the faulty cable.


----------



## jarnopp

turkayguner said:


> Hello guys, my older USB2 CCK cable is now broken and I need to purchase a new one. Which one should I go for; the same USB2 or the newer USB3 CCK cable? Is there any benefit with the new cable? I am currently using iPhone 5s and iPad Air mini 4. I had some connection issues like the idevices cannot see Mojo sometimes lately but I guess it was because of the faulty cable.



Poly.


----------



## miketlse

turkayguner said:


> Hello guys, my older USB2 CCK cable is now broken and I need to purchase a new one. Which one should I go for; the same USB2 or the newer USB3 CCK cable? Is there any benefit with the new cable? I am currently using iPhone 5s and iPad Air mini 4. I had some connection issues like the idevices cannot see Mojo sometimes lately but I guess it was because of the faulty cable.


There are several suggestions for Apple cables in the faq in post #3. Buying some brands of cheap non-apple cables can turn into a false economy, but others are better. I expect that you will get plenty of suggestions to buy the chord cable module, or the Poly - but it is your choice as to how much you want to spend.


----------



## turkayguner

jarnopp said:


> Poly.


Eh.. Poly is cool but I cannot afford it right now.


----------



## turkayguner

miketlse said:


> There are several suggestions for Apple cables in the faq in post #3. Buying some brands of cheap non-apple cables can turn into a false economy, but others are better. I expect that you will get plenty of suggestions to buy the chord cable module, or the Poly - but it is your choice as to how much you want to spend.


I already purchased the cable kit with my Mojo but even with the Apple extesion module there is still a need for CCK cable.


----------



## PitMaravich

Hi guys,

I red this thread as much as I could for information about Mojo before buying it. I needed DAC for my desktop computer and I tought Mojo could be good for that job as there is perfectly clear explanation in the FAQ section from Mr.Watts that Mojo is able to work plugged in 24/7.

From the day one Mojo would produce hissing sounds (very loud and irritating sound) after a while, usually after a couple hours of listening while the power USB is plugged in.
Mojo becomes unstable and the hissing starts going through the speakers so loud I was afraid my speakers will be damaged. Audio driver crushes soon and the only way to hear any audio is to restart computer and wait for Mojo to cool down.

Now I've done my homework, Mojo FAQ stats that it is normal for it to produce hissing sounds and that user should try different cables and chargers. In this thread I red that Anker products should work well with Mojo so I orderd Powerport 5 and Powerline USB cable - the items unavailable in my country so I had to buy them over a friend from Germany.
And...Anker didn't help, the problems were still there so I decided to ask Chord support for advice.
And that was as helpful as much as the Anker.
All I got from support is - Mojo is a portable device and it doesn't have a desktop mode like Hugo2. And the advice to fully charge Mojo and than use it in desktop setup. After I tried that too, and the only difference was that it took longer for Mojo to heat and start bugging again. So I wrote to Chord support, seven days ago, that the problem remains and asked them if I can get refund from my dealer, but I'm still waiting reply (seven days now) and I'm not sure I'll ever get one.

Bottom line
- FAQ in this thread is misleading - Mojo is not ment to be used as standalone DAC, plugged in 24/7
- Chord has very unprofessional support. I work as a support too, and the number one rule is to ALWAYS answer to asked questions - even if the customer doesn't like the answer. If I did what the person from Chord did to me I would be fired. But then again I work for a company that doen't sell bad desinged products.


----------



## miketlse

PitMaravich said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I red this thread as much as I could for information about Mojo before buying it. I needed DAC for my desktop computer and I tought Mojo could be good for that job as there is perfectly clear explanation in the FAQ section from Mr.Watts that Mojo is able to work plugged in 24/7.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your bad experience. It is true that normally if the Mojo produces hissing when charging, the root cause is either a power supply that generates too much ripple current, or just the manufacturing tolerances of the battery charging components.
However there have been a few occasions where excessive noise is caused by a faulty Mojo.
Chord have built up a deserved reputation on Head-Fi for the level of their customer support, so the experience that you report does seem unusual.
Perhaps @Mojo ideas or @Matt Bartlett can propose a way forward, to help your situation.


----------



## GreenBow

Please does anyone have any idea if the Mojo will work with the Cowon Plenue D? ... I know it has a micro USB out, but that's all. No other ports, or any idea if it supports OTG.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> Please does anyone have any idea if the Mojo will work with the Cowon Plenue D? ... I know it has a micro USB out, but that's all. No other ports, or any idea if it supports OTG.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1309#post-12706338


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> Please does anyone have any idea if the Mojo will work with the Cowon Plenue D? ... I know it has a micro USB out, but that's all. No other ports, or any idea if it supports OTG.





miketlse said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1309#post-12706338



Yeah I found it with the search function. Sadly not going to work.


----------



## Zojokkeli

PitMaravich said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I red this thread as much as I could for information about Mojo before buying it. I needed DAC for my desktop computer and I tought Mojo could be good for that job as there is perfectly clear explanation in the FAQ section from Mr.Watts that Mojo is able to work plugged in 24/7.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a faulty device. I have no such problems with Mojo in desktop use.


----------



## sklonchpower

Hi everybody.
It seems to me that I saw a post where one could adjust Mojo's impedance according to any headphones to sound better.
I know that when we using Mojo with a line mode its easy to adjust line output by pressing volume buttons.
So, my question is: Is it possible to adjust sound when you not in a line mod? Does Mojo automatically adjust it or not?
I saw somewhere excel table for it.

Kind regards.
Vlad


----------



## Matt Bartlett

PitMaravich said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I red this thread as much as I could for information about Mojo before buying it. I needed DAC for my desktop computer and I tought Mojo could be good for that job as there is perfectly clear explanation in the FAQ section from Mr.Watts that Mojo is able to work plugged in 24/7.
> 
> ...



Hi,
     Thank you for bringing this to my attention. It's disappointing to read about your experience so firstly I must apologise.
Your issue sounds more complex than just a charging problem so I do suspect there is a fault with your particular Mojo.
Your first point of contact for any service issues should be your dealer or the shop where you purchased Mojo. We always
do our best to help and support via email, calls or forums but ultimately at some point the dealer will need to be involved 
as it is also their job to provide aftersales support. If you can let me know who your dealer or distributor is I would be happy
to contact them for you. Perhaps if you prefer you can PM me with your details and where you purchased Mojo so
I can assist you further.

To clarify for everyone Mojo is a portable product and was designed for that purpose. However it can be used as fixed system DAC and left on charge
providing Mojo is turned off when not in use. This way the batteries will fully charge and the charge circuit will switch off. 
You will then only ever be using Mojo is trickle charge mode when switched on and in use.

Matt


----------



## jarnopp

sklonchpower said:


> Hi everybody.
> It seems to me that I saw a post where one could adjust Mojo's impedance according to any headphones to sound better.
> I know that when we using Mojo with a line mode its easy to adjust line output by pressing volume buttons.
> So, my question is: Is it possible to adjust sound when you not in a line mod? Does Mojo automatically adjust it or not?
> ...



I believe you saw an Excel spreadsheet posted by grumpyoldguy that showed the output volume and number of clicks up or down from line out to get a desired output level, in dB, given a certain sensitivity of headphone.  The impedance never changes out from the Mojo. Only the volume, which is exactly the same whether you get to a color combination from line out (a short cut to the 3V output at double purple) or you manually adjust the volume.


----------



## miketlse

sklonchpower said:


> Hi everybody.
> It seems to me that I saw a post where one could adjust Mojo's impedance according to any headphones to sound better.
> I know that when we using Mojo with a line mode its easy to adjust line output by pressing volume buttons.
> So, my question is: Is it possible to adjust sound when you not in a line mod? Does Mojo automatically adjust it or not?
> ...


I think @jarnopp is right.
@Rob Watts did explain output impedance in this post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1036#post-12487144

Some posters have considered the idea of using adapter plugs which you can buy (ie they plug into the mojo and add X ohms to the impedance), or making diy cables, containing a resistor - so there are options that you can explore.
However in every case you will change the impedance and damping factor, and change the 'sound signature' of the mojo.
I am not trying to wind up any mojo owners, who will respond that the mojo is perfectly neutral, and has no sound signature.


----------



## PitMaravich

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for bringing this to my attention. It's disappointing to read about your experience so firstly I must apologise.
> Your issue sounds more complex than just a charging problem so I do suspect there is a fault with your particular Mojo.
> Your first point of contact for any service issues should be your dealer or the shop where you purchased Mojo. We always
> ...



I wanted to contact my dealer as soon as I knew that the problem was a bug and not a feature, didn't want to waste anybody's time. 
I will PM you the details if that can move things forward.

Thanks for helping out.


----------



## MementoMori99 (Nov 25, 2017)

New mojo owner here.  I am deciding between the following micro usb cables:  Audioquest Pearl, Forest or Cinnamon and Monoprice ferrite core or premium.  Which of the previously mentioned have the most neutral and accurate sound and pleasing tonal qualities?  Which of the previously mentioned is the best bang-for-the-buck in terms of sound quality improvement?  Any input would be very much appreciated.

https://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Pearl-0-75m-Standard-Micro/dp/B00EJQJOKI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1511630945&sr=1-1&keywords=AudioQuest+Pearl+0.75m+(2.46+ft.)+Standard+to+Micro+USB+Cable
https://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-F...ro+High+Definition+Digital+Audio+Cable+-+.75M
https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-C...s=Audioquest+Cinnamon+USB+2.0+A+-+Micro+0.75m
https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-12...id=1511631036&sr=1-1&keywords=monoprice+12003
https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=5456&seq=1&format=2


----------



## SomeGuyDude

...it's a USB cable. Get whichever one is the cheapest.


----------



## Matt Bartlett

PitMaravich said:


> I wanted to contact my dealer as soon as I knew that the problem was a bug and not a feature, didn't want to waste anybody's time.
> I will PM you the details if that can move things forward.
> 
> Thanks for helping out.



Thanks for the PM. I will take it from here.


----------



## Caruryn




----------



## turkayguner

I'm trying to consider a cheap transport for my Mojo. Which one would you guys pick and why?

Hidizs AP60
Hidizs AP60 II
Shanling M1
Cayin N3


----------



## miketlse

turkayguner said:


> I'm trying to consider a cheap transport for my Mojo. Which one would you guys pick and why?
> 
> Hidizs AP60
> Hidizs AP60 II
> ...


Shanling M1 works ok for me. You can now use the Hibylink app, to controll the M1 from a phone/tablet, so the small screen stops being an issue.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

if a "portable" gear isn't necessary what you would choose between these paths:

1) iPhone>Tidal>Mojo>HD650

2) iPhone>Tidal>Dragonfly red>Little Dot MKIII (or another tube one)

They are the same price, maybe the Mojo path is the most "easy" but I am afraid about the interferences with the phone near. Also, the Mojo doesn't support iOS natively.

Please advice...


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> if a "portable" gear isn't necessary what you would choose between these paths:
> 
> ...



If you don't put Mojo on top of iPhone there is almost like no interference for me.


----------



## Leo-

FYI, I'm listening to this wonderful jazz album called "got my Mojo Workin'" from Jimmy Smith from HD Tap Transfers (link below - it's on sale for a short while). Now that I got your attention, the sweet irony is that I'm still not able to make DSD128 working via DOP from Android. Any tips?






https://www.highdeftapetransfers.com/products/jimmy-smith-got-my-mojo-workin


----------



## RiseFall123

turkayguner said:


> If you don't put Mojo on top of iPhone there is almost like no interference for me.



Do you think the match with HD650 will be good?


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> Do you think the match with HD650 will be good?


I have the exact same combo for home and enjoying the pairing very much.


----------



## RiseFall123

turkayguner said:


> I have the exact same combo for home and enjoying the pairing very much.



So do you use iphone, mojo and hd650? Did you try tidal?


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 26, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> So do you use iphone, mojo and hd650? Did you try tidal?



For me it wouldn't even be a question: mojo.  For me, there is some interference but only if the phone is right next to the Mojo and I don't use it that way, I'm always sitting somewhere so it's trivial to keep them 6 inches apart.  As for the 650, I can't say, but I have a 600 and it sounds great.  Tomorrow I'm going to start demoing a Jot so I'll see if there's a drastic difference.  As for the DFR, it doesn't really have a place for me, especially given it's price ... for desktop I'd get a Modi/Magni3 for that.  The Mojo is to my ear the best sound for it's package size, and has a unique sound (which i like and so far prefer), but it does have competitors like a mimby/m3 stack, mimby/jot for $100 more than the mojo, or the similarly priced or cheaper iFi idsd black label.  none of those will be as portable as the mojo.  but if you want tubes, massdrop has a darkvoice that just went up


----------



## zolom

Listening to TIDAL with UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) with BitPrefect set, via the MOJO and SE846, is sublime!


----------



## GrussGott

zolom said:


> Listening to TIDAL with UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) with BitPrefect set, via the MOJO and SE846, is sublime!



Assuming you don't get *Universal's audio-watermarked music* which is a significant percentage of what's available


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> So do you use iphone, mojo and hd650? Did you try tidal?


Yes, Tidal is my main music source and I can say that iPhone/Macbook > Tidal > Mojo > HD650 is the best way to listen to music at home for me (like I do at the moment). I love listening this way. But I am pretty sure my wife is not happy about it )


----------



## RiseFall123

turkayguner said:


> Yes, Tidal is my main music source and I can say that iPhone/Macbook > Tidal > Mojo > HD650 is the best way to listen to music at home for me (like I do at the moment). I love listening this way. But I am pretty sure my wife is not happy about it )



Thank you for the feedback.

After the apple camera cable what usb cable do you use with it?


----------



## MementoMori99

RiseFall123 said:


> Thank you for the feedback.
> 
> After the apple camera cable what usb cable do you use with it?



Any cable similar to the ones listed in the following link posted below will do the job.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2299#post-13873175


----------



## RiseFall123

For curiosity, will the cable the cable they give with the bundle do the job?


----------



## MementoMori99

RiseFall123 said:


> For curiosity, will the cable the cable they give with the bundle do the job?



Yes, if it is sufficiently long enough for your needs.


----------



## styks (Nov 27, 2017)

Please dont think me rude but this thread is so darn long! .... Scouring it would take an age! And im useless with a search engine.
So ill just jump straight in if you dont mind

Whats the best transport for Mojo. £400 ish. Play all resolution inc. DSD?
Need min of 256gb, Android, IOS, phone, DaP, portable, OTG, or IOS equiv. Something around iphone 5 size, not much bigger though if possible.
Not bothered so much about aesthetics just top quality bit perfect output for Mojo.
I know Mojo is good but no harm in feeding it the best you can lmo.
Reliable, good processing power solid OTG, solid stable software/player.
Decent battery life.
Not relevent really but it drives Focal Elear, later on some IEM's

Poly is not so practical for me tbh, expensive too.

No great experience with portable gear tbh .... But im ok tech wise, prefer not to have to go great lengths configuring.
A few suggestions would he very helpful, cheers!


----------



## Deftone

Mid tier Samsung galaxy (running UsbAudioPlayerPro in bitperfect mode) + 256gb sd card + 10cm otg cable for around £5. 

All under £400 and then with the phone turn on flight mode and battery saver.


----------



## GrussGott

Just got my Jot for a full in-home test and did a few hours with it:
Macbook Pro > Tidal HiFi > TOSLINK s/pdif > Mojo @1.9v > super cheap RCA cable > Jot (high gain, SE) > TH-x00 mahogany

(1.) I love the Mojo DAC's "relaxed" sound as part of a setup driving the Jot. While I probably wouldn't use the Mojo/Jot for critical listening, I really don't do that so for my use the Mojo is great (haven't done a full in-home of a Mimby or higher)

(2.) The Jot DEFINITELY improves on the Mojo's sound overall. A great example is Psychemagick's Valley of Paradise: the driving bass line sounds a bit muddy via the Mojo alone, but through the Jot sounds super clean. Enter the Lovely by Bluetech sounds supreme through the Jot, and hi-res Diana Krall is sublime.

(3.) The Jot really opens things up, cleans them up, and clears them up; this is almost always a good thing, but on badly recorded / mixed songs / sourced songs it's not good. An example is I Melt with You by Modern English - there was no version that sounded good, and there were a few other songs that had similar problems. Another example is She Sells Sanctuary (long version) by The Cult - it sounded good, but maybe sounded better on the Mojo alone, I'll have to play more

I was prepared for not much discernible difference across all music types I listen to, but that's not the case: the Jot really makes a difference, at least so far driven by the Mojo.

I will be doing some more A/Bing, getting an HD600 in the game, using USB, etc but for now I'll call the Jot a big win.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

for those who are using Mojo and Windows 10, the driver to use is "*Windows10_Creators_Driver768kHz.zip*"?


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> Thank you for the feedback.
> 
> After the apple camera cable what usb cable do you use with it?


The short USB cable that comes with Mojo works just fine. I purchased the cable pack as well and there is a longer USB cable in it. It also works without issues. If you don't mind going airplane mode with your iPhone (and also don't mind dismissing the original Mojo case) you can also use the extension module without any USB cable which will form a nice and tidy stack.


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> for those who are using Mojo and Windows 10, the driver to use is "*Windows10_Creators_Driver768kHz.zip*"?


You first need to install the original driver and apply the creators update afterwards.


----------



## Angular Mo

A little moisture and my Mojo’s Board is ruined, amazing how much gap there is around the ports.

Chord prices a replacement at $300 !
Total cost with service is over USD 400 !

Just when I wanted a Poly.

Looks like a Chord lost me as a customer forever or a very long time.

They could have priced it better considering I am a customer.


----------



## Hooster

Angular Mo said:


> A little moisture and my Mojo’s Board is ruined, amazing how much gap there is around the ports.
> 
> Chord prices a replacement at $300 !
> Total cost with service is over USD 400 !



Just get a new one and keep it away from water. It is only $529 on Amazon.


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 28, 2017)

Angular Mo said:


> A little moisture and my Mojo’s Board is ruined, amazing how much gap there is around the ports.
> 
> Chord prices a replacement at $300 !
> Total cost with service is over USD 400 !
> ...



Sorry to hear - the ports are one of the huge weaknesses of the Mojo: cheap and soldered directly to the board.  It kind of ruins an otherwise rock solid build quality and feel ...

I have a $20 bluetooth speaker with WAY higher quality USB ports and TRS jacks


----------



## Leo-

Hmmm ports soldered to the board should be good!?

I wondered before if moisture, oils etc. would not actually get in through the marbles. That's what I considered a weakpoint in the design - not only they're natural smudge collectors, they also roll. I try to keep mine as clean and still as possible

*eats Pringles*


----------



## Andreeas1978 (Nov 28, 2017)

Angular Mo said:


> A little moisture and my Mojo’s Board is ruined, amazing how much gap there is around the ports.
> 
> Chord prices a replacement at $300 !
> Total cost with service is over USD 400 !
> ...


How did it got to water? I found mine quite "moist" from my pocket on some rainy day..but working fine. I was scared though. Consider selling it? I have one of the first models, battery doesn't last so long and the body has some scars..I could use some parts if you find no fix for it..


----------



## GrussGott

Leo- said:


> Hmmm ports soldered to the board should be good!?



bad because plugging / unplugging flexes the solder joints and they break - plus the mojo ports just sit behind a giant hole in the case which, to water or moisture, is like open pipe.

Take a look at any modern smartphone usb port - you'll immediately see the difference.


----------



## Angular Mo

Andreeas1978 said:


> How did it got to water? I found mine quite "moist" from my pocket on some rainy day..but working fine. I was scared though. Consider selling it? I have one of the first models, battery doesn't last so long and the body has some scars..I could use some parts if you find no fix for it..



Heavy rain storm soaked through my backpack and canvas bag for gadgets. I think the weak part are the gaps around the toslink inputs.

Now I keep my stuff in a Skooba book-shaped “bag”

Expensive and Portable don’t mix well for me, evidently.


----------



## Deftone

Angular Mo said:


> A little moisture and my Mojo’s Board is ruined, amazing how much gap there is around the ports.
> 
> Chord prices a replacement at $300 !
> Total cost with service is over USD 400 !
> ...



Sorry to hear about that mate, hope you find a new dac you enjoy just as much.


----------



## styks

Deftone said:


> Mid tier Samsung galaxy (running UsbAudioPlayerPro in bitperfect mode) + 256gb sd card + 10cm otg cable for around £5.
> 
> All under £400 and then with the phone turn on flight mode and battery saver.



Took you at your word my friend thank you! .... Bought a Samsung Galaxy S5 today, fast 256 card, i had the OTG lead already.
No Sim, flight mode on anyway. ... Sounds fine, bit perect Option checked!

Battery saver mode? .... Does that not also reduce processing speed? .... Or is it enough anyway?
Ive disabled everything i dont require.

Last question, allow Android system update or not? ..... Currently 6.0.1 ... ive disabled auto update.


----------



## Deftone

styks said:


> Took you at your word my friend thank you! .... Bought a Samsung Galaxy S5 today, fast 256 card, i had the OTG lead already.
> No Sim, flight mode on anyway. ... Sounds fine, bit perect Option checked!
> 
> Battery saver mode? .... Does that not also reduce processing speed? .... Or is it enough anyway?
> ...



Good to hear, UAPP should run very smoothly still with power saver enabled, just recommended it because you’ll get a good few extra hours out of it. If it feels sluggish for some odd reason then maybe disable it.

Regarding software update I’d just leave it to disable auto update, I highly doubt S5 will be updated to anything later than marshmallow now.


----------



## styks

Deftone said:


> Good to hear, UAPP should run very smoothly still with power saver enabled, just recommended it because you’ll get a good few extra hours out of it. If it feels sluggish for some odd reason then maybe disable it.
> 
> Regarding software update I’d just leave it to disable auto update, I highly doubt S5 will be updated to anything later than marshmallow now.



Great stuff, thanks again!


----------



## Leo-

GrussGott said:


> bad because plugging / unplugging flexes the solder joints and they break - plus the mojo ports just sit behind a giant hole in the case which, to water or moisture, is like open pipe.
> 
> Take a look at any modern smartphone usb port - you'll immediately see the difference.



This is clear, however electrically it is advantageous to have the port directly soldered. Everything is a compromise in the end, I'm happy with the implementation but then I only transport the Mojo inside a waterproof Peli case.



styks said:


> Took you at your word my friend thank you! .... Bought a Samsung Galaxy S5 today, fast 256 card, i had the OTG lead already.
> No Sim, flight mode on anyway. ... Sounds fine, bit perect Option checked!
> 
> Battery saver mode? .... Does that not also reduce processing speed? .... Or is it enough anyway?
> ...



Dude, would you mind awfully to make a small test with the S5? One would be to check the interference with a sim card in and check for interference (only if you're fine with sliding in a SIM card into it) and the second one would be to check if a DSD128 file plays correctly. These are the two things I struggle with the S5 and some other people don't seem to have issues with (at least not with other phones).

Ps. 6.0.1 should be the latest Marshmallow version for the S5.


----------



## 435279

Angular Mo said:


> A little moisture and my Mojo’s Board is ruined, amazing how much gap there is around the ports.
> 
> Chord prices a replacement at $300 !
> Total cost with service is over USD 400 !
> ...



Its a pain yes, but it can't really be sold as a spare part any cheaper, except perhaps on a part exchange basis. The circuit  board is the Mojo, if it were cheaper, people would buy a board, put it in a 3D printed case with a battery and make their own cheap Mojo.


----------



## Angular Mo

SteveOliver said:


> Its a pain yes, but it can't really be sold as a spare part any cheaper, except perhaps on a part exchange basis. The circuit  board is the Mojo, if it were cheaper, people would buy a board, put it in a 3D printed case with a battery and make their own cheap Mojo.



Exactly!

For we owners would give up a broken board for a new one.


----------



## RiseFall123

turkayguner said:


> you can also use the extension module without any USB cable which will form a nice and tidy stack



What is the "extension module"?


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> What is the "extension module"?



This.


----------



## styks

Leo- said:


> This is clear, however electrically it is advantageous to have the port directly soldered. Everything is a compromise in the end, I'm happy with the implementation but then I only transport the Mojo inside a waterproof Peli case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep no problem friend,
Ill get to it tomorrow, had a testing few days, need to chill for a night.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Nov 29, 2017)

How the mojo works as a dac in a normal setup (amp+speakers)?

The lineout is just a volume set or does something (exclude its amp)?

I read so much but still have doubts.

I would like to use mojo also in my main setup because my actual dac is becoming older.


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> How the mojo works as a dac in a normal setup (amp+speakers)?
> 
> The lineout is just a volume set or does something (exclude its amp)?
> 
> ...



Cue the record...  Mojo works great in a home system. Don’t doubt; the line out is just a short cut to the variable “A” part of Mojo’s D-to-A conversion. Every DAC also has an “A” out. Usually it’s fixed output at some voltage. Sometimes they have actual amplifier stages after that (which can sometimes be bypassed), with extra electronics. Mojo does not hav an extra amplifier stage, but does have a simple, digitally controlled, variable output. The “fixed output” mode simply sets this at 3V. 

This gives you lots of options when using in a home system,like preamp for volume control, playback app, a Mojo volume control of amplifier directly, etc.  All will sound great.


----------



## JasonZX12R

Anyone know where I can get a replacement battery the Mojo?  PN ARL9047 Li-Po 7.4v 1.65AH 12.21WH


----------



## Deftone

JasonZX12R said:


> Anyone know where I can get a replacement battery the Mojo?  PN ARL9047 Li-Po 7.4v 1.65AH 12.21WH



If you purchased from a hifi retailer they supply batteries from chord for around £40 if I remember rightly


----------



## GrussGott

RiseFall123 said:


> How the mojo works as a dac in a normal setup (amp+speakers)?
> 
> The lineout is just a volume set or does something (exclude its amp)?
> 
> ...



If you're looking for a permanent DAC for a desktop application, the Mojo is probably not the right choice and sometime like the Mimby is made for that.

If you want a portable device that you can use on battery power in your desktop system, then the Mojo will work.  This is what I do and it works great:

(1.) on the go or around the house I use the mojo as it's ultra portable
(2.) When I want to sit down and listen, I trigger the line out mode (take it down to 1.9v) and run it into my Jot on battery power.


----------



## stoobot

Out of curiosity, anyone who uses the mojo with a Mk 1 AK70... how notable is the difference between the direct out on the AK70 and going via the mojo? Cheers!


----------



## JasonZX12R

Deftone said:


> If you purchased from a hifi retailer they supply batteries from chord for around £40 if I remember rightly


Cool thanks, let me see if I can reach out to them.  I was within warranty but trying to get Chord to do warranty work is impossible.


----------



## styks (Nov 30, 2017)

Leo- said:


> This is clear, however electrically it is advantageous to have the port directly soldered. Everything is a compromise in the end, I'm happy with the implementation but then I only transport the Mojo inside a waterproof Peli case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi again,
Good news DSD 128 is playing fine, UAPP / Mojo is showing DSD colour, and it sounds stunning out of my cans!
Bad news, cellular interference is there, enough to annoy and ruin ones mojo, pun, or in this case not at all funny reference, intended!

Im actually quite annoyed by this, even though it may not effect me. Surely a very large percentage of Mojo owners will be connecting Mojo to phone?
Inexcusable cockup on Chords part, it should've been well shielded against those frequencies. I imagine there are many very fed up phone/Mojo owners?


----------



## miketlse

styks said:


> Hi again,
> Good news DSD 128 is playing fine, UAPP / Mojo is showing DSD colour, and it sounds stunning out of my cans!
> Bad news, cellular interference is there, enough to annoy and ruin ones mojo, pun, or in this case not at all funny reference, intended!
> 
> ...


The Mojo case is aluminium so it is well shielded. The rfi is entering via the usb cable. Are you still using the samsung? When i was using the samsung galaxy note 3, all it took was to add one ferrite choke to the usb cable, to remove the rfi.


----------



## RiseFall123

GrussGott said:


> I trigger the line out mode (take it down to 1.9v)



Why everybody does that (not staying on 3v)? And do you symply push down the volume x times to achieve that after you turn on the lineout mode?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Why everybody does that (not staying on 3v)? And do you symply push down the volume x times to achieve that after you turn on the lineout mode?



Yes, 4 clicks on the down volume ball will take it to 1.9V. People do this because the CD player standard was 2V output and many devices expect this. But, all you need to do is find out the inout sensitivity of your amp or powered speakers and match that.


----------



## GrussGott

RiseFall123 said:


> Why everybody does that (not staying on 3v)? And do you symply push down the volume x times to achieve that after you turn on the lineout mode?



old school.  inputs used be at 2v and some systems can't handle more (or distort above it), but most amps can take it.  still, 3v just feels hot so I click down 4x to 2v.


----------



## RiseFall123

GrussGott said:


> old school.  inputs used be at 2v and some systems can't handle more (or distort above it), but most amps can take it.  still, 3v just feels hot so I click down 4x to 2v.



Hi,

according to the specs of my amp it will handle?

Line Input Sensitivity 440mV @ 140W / 8Ω

http://www.roksan.co.uk/products/k3-integrated-amplifier/


----------



## AndrewH13

Found the analogue inputs on my Tag McLaren Amp have individual manual (with tape-deck like meters) or automatic setup for voltage. Either way it settled on 2.3 or 2.4v as optimum.


----------



## styks (Dec 1, 2017)

miketlse said:


> The Mojo case is aluminium so it is well shielded. The rfi is entering via the usb cable. Are you still using the samsung? When i was using the samsung galaxy note 3, all it took was to add one ferrite choke to the usb cable, to remove the rfi.


Hi,
I agree in part, i also considered that. The is more to shielding than just a case, thick aluminium or not.
I'm an Amateur radio operator, yes it can be difficult but not unsolvable by the manufacturer.
If i had to insert/wind a ferrite choke to help with this the form factor will take a large hit.
All the after market fancy cables that ive seen do not incorperate a choke in thier design, that ive spotted anyhow.
Do some have to insert/wind chokes for headphone cable and power lead also?

It really should've been incorperated internally.


----------



## Leo-

styks said:


> Hi again,
> Good news DSD 128 is playing fine, UAPP / Mojo is showing DSD colour, and it sounds stunning out of my cans!
> Bad news, cellular interference is there, enough to annoy and ruin ones mojo, pun, or in this case not at all funny reference, intended!
> 
> ...



Hi styks, thanks a lot for the feedback. Yeah, the S5 is very bad in pairing with the Mojo regarding interference. People have been luckier with other models however with the S5 it is truly unbearable. Your data point confirms my findings (at least I feel less weird in this thread now). There is some leakage even with the cable disconnected when the bottom of the phone is close to the USB port!

I can't recommend a ferrite but using airplane mode eliminates the issue. Good news you've got dsd128 working, this suggests I should look at a new USB cable. 

Enjoy the music


----------



## black9white

What would be a desktop version of the mojo? Any alternatives, don't want to use the mojo for desktop due to the batteries


----------



## 435279

I can recommend the SMSL T1, its what I use when not listening to a Mojo or Hugo 2

I'm still using the supplied valve, but intend to upgrade it one day


----------



## GrussGott

black9white said:


> What would be a desktop version of the mojo? Any alternatives, don't want to use the mojo for desktop due to the batteries



Schiit Mimby or if you want a portable option and max flexibility, iFi iDSD Black Label micro or nano


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 1, 2017)

styks said:


> Hi,
> I agree in part, i also considered that. The is more to shielding than just a case, thick aluminium or not.
> 
> It really should've been incorperated internally.



totally.  The "oh it comes in via the USB" excuse is laughable; as if designing for that shouldn't be a fundamental consideration.  "oh, the water leak only comes into your house through the water pipes, otherwise your house is leakproof!"

Why is it so hard for people to say, "yeah, it's a big miss and they should fix it"

Being transparent about flaws builds customer loyalty - denying them breeds animosity and backlash


----------



## miketlse

GrussGott said:


> totally.  The "oh it comes in via the USB" excuse is laughable; as if designing for that shouldn't be a fundamental consideration.  "oh, the water leak only comes into your house through the water pipes, otherwise your house is leakproof!"


You obviously believe me to be an idiot, but I have followed this thread for 2300 pages, so have read all the issues and cures that have been proposed and proven/disproved by the many Mojo owners.
Try using optical input instead - you will find that the RFI disappears. If the RFI was entering via the volume balls, the RFI would still be present.


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 1, 2017)

miketlse said:


> You obviously believe me to be an idiot, but I have followed this thread for 2300 pages, so have read all the issues and cures that have been proposed and proven/disproved by the many Mojo owners.
> Try using optical input instead - you will find that the RFI disappears. If the RFI was entering via the volume balls, the RFI would still be present.



Quite the opposite: I think you're being observationally practical to a fault (or trying to make cleverly framed, dissembled excuses for a flawed product).  You're providing the observation of why the flaw happens and potential fixes, but you should know that comes across as excusing the miss.  If the product is susceptible to interference during it's intended methods of use, it's a flawed product, i.e., the Mojo is a flawed product.

That's not a bad thing if it's a recognized flaw and there's a fix released or even a new version coming with a fix.   Few if any products are flawless, so denial of design flaws is the more serious offense. 

As usual, it's the cover-up, not the crime that's the worst part.


----------



## Deftone

What would cause the poor RF problems with Mojos USB port? USB chip implementation? USB connector quality? 

I’m not an engineer but I am wondering why you never really hear about it with other dac amp units.


----------



## DavidW

Very bummed. I had a defective CCK cable and was on my way to the Apple store to get another under the Apple warranty. As I was walking from my car, I plugged the CCK cable into the Mojo. It didn't stay in. I looked closer and noticed that the USB socket on the Mojo had become dislodged and is now inside the unit. The CCK cable is now my small worry. The Mojo, that is something else (and it's only six months old). I'll work with my dealer and Chord to see what can be done. But for something like this to happen to a unit I generally handle with care while in transit, very bummed...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

miketlse said:


> You obviously believe me to be an idiot, but I have followed this thread for 2300 pages, so have read all the issues and cures that have been proposed and proven/disproved by the many Mojo owners.
> Try using optical input instead - you will find that the RFI disappears. If the RFI was entering via the volume balls, the RFI would still be present.



They're saying that it's a dumb excuse because this is ostensibly a portable amp, which means its stated goal is to be plugged into a phone with headphones plugged into it. That's what it's built for. If the primary function of a device results in RFI interference, that's bad design. 

I love my Mojo to bits, but the interference with a cell phone considering the accessory pack includes rubber bands to strap it TO a phone is damn near inexcusable.


----------



## Light - Man

Guys, Mike is only trying to help by giving a practical solution that he has tried and tested, he is not trying to defend Chord or represent them in any way.

The official Chord response seems to be - no comment and no solution other than what Mike has suggested.


----------



## styks (Dec 2, 2017)

Light - Man said:


> Guys, Mike is only trying to help by giving a practical solution that he has tried and tested, he is not trying to defend Chord or represent them in any way.
> 
> The official Chord response seems to be - no comment and no solution other than what Mike has suggested.



I personally dont feel that,  and if i believe my gut, I understand why Mike is posting as he is, trying to help, and I for one thank him for that.

It's obvious there is so much irritaion regarding this, folks jump in attacking anything they may percieve as a Chord defence, also understandable to a degree. I always try and remember to start a post by saying, "now im not trying to defend ## but this what i think may be happening" or like that .... Then folks know exactly where your comming from, unless your known to be affiliated with the company of course! Ha ha ha.
One must also realise that there are generally more negative comments posted than there are positive.  We shout about whats wrong rather keenly, and it escalates. With possitive comments it doesnt happen to the same degree, its very human and of course understandable! .....

Question is i think. Did Chord test for RFI from what was likely to be the most commonly used source. If they did it was obviously to costly, time consuming, or too difficult it resolve. ...... If they didnt test for RFI well thats an even worse failure.

As an radio amatuer opperator the onus is on us to ensure we do not create RFI for our neighbours, even if it means adding filters/chokes etc to their equipment,  (if they agree if course) to cure the problem, at our expense. If we're unable to do that, we have to " stop " transmitting on those frequencies! 

We all know that cellular frequencies can interfere with our car radios, some are suseptable some not.
The manufacturers know that cell phones will be used in close proximity and that they have no control over installaion.
The more expensive systems are designed well to reject interference, and even work with our phones, seamlessly, flawlessly, (unless fitted really badly) and normally do just that. ..... Cheaper ones, well you take pot luck!

Chord should've ensured this did not happen, especially given what its designed for. The reason for the "no comment" is in my opinion the same as saying, yes we ballsed that up! ..... They can't say anything else.


----------



## Rob Watts

No that is not the situation, we did not balls up RFI.

Chord and I have been working very hard on this issue, and spent a lot of time and effort trying to improve the RFI. So the first mod improved Wi-Fi, and this went into the production model. But people kept complaining, so I tried iss3, with RF improvements.

Iss 3 had no benefit.

So I tried iss 4.
This had no benefit.

Iss 5 - this too had no benefit.

At this stage I had tried everything conceivable to improve RFI, so I handed the design to a RF engineer, who builds RF OP stages for mobiles.
He suggested some changes.
I took his ideas on board, and actually improved upon them, with filters that knocked out every single mobile phone freq across the World. And then I beefed it up with three of these filters.

So I was now convinced it would kill the problem.

But - iss 6 had NO BENEFIT again - what was alarming was it made no difference whatsoever.

But then realisation occurred: the RFI problem *IS NOT RFI. 
*
Why did I come to this conclusion? Because RF treatment has no effect at all, but people were claiming that mild steel helped. Mild steel has no screening effect on RF, but screens for low frequency magnetic problems. The RFI issue is in fact the phone having poor low frequency magnetic fields as the RF is modulated. This explains why most phones have no problems whatsoever, but other phones have big issues, when the actual RF transmission power is identical.

So to help with the issue you can:

1. Get a better phone with low external magnetic fields.
2. Use a case that has mild steel plates on the surface between Mojo and the phone.
3. Keep the mobile some distance away from Mojo.

Note that this issue is not just a Chord issue, as this noise affects other DAC amps too. Note too that it's not an issue with all phones - I have personally never ever heard RFI on Mojo or Hugo 2.


----------



## turkayguner

Rob Watts said:


> No that is not the situation, we did not balls up RFI.
> 
> Chord and I have been working very hard on this issue, and spent a lot of time and effort trying to improve the RFI. So the first mod improved Wi-Fi, and this went into the production model. But people kept complaining, so I tried iss3, with RF improvements.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info. Would you mind if I ask which brand/model is the phone you are using Mr Watts?


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

1) anyone knows if RFI issue is related also to ipad?

2) what jack to rca cable is adviced for an laptop to amp use (line level mode)?

3) if in a hifi integration i can keep it under charge or ut will damage uts batteries in this way?

4) under charge is true that it will become warm so much?

5) anybody here use it in a hifi system (like a stand alone dac) for an everyday use? If so, is so uncomfortable as i read?


----------



## 435279

Rob Watts said:


> Why did I come to this conclusion? Because RF treatment has no effect at all, but people were claiming that mild steel helped. Mild steel has no screening effect on RF, but screens for low frequency magnetic problems. The RFI issue is in fact the phone having poor low frequency magnetic fields as the RF is modulated. This explains why most phones have no problems whatsoever, but other phones have big issues, when the actual RF transmission power is identical.



It can't be as simple as that Rob, I suffer with Mojo's notorious interference issue too, I'm using an HTC10. Two other portable DAC amps I have that are immune from this issue are the DragonFly Red and the iFi Nano BL both are basically noise free and both have aluminium cases.

I also can't use my Mojo on my PC desk, the PC is on a shelf directly below and I get a fair amount of noise in that case too.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) anyone knows if RFI issue is related also to ipad?
> 
> ...


* I used it *at home, connected to my pc for a year, without issues.


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1) anyone knows if RFI issue is related also to ipad?
> 
> ...


1)  I had no noise issues with any wifi source to date including non-cellular iPad mini 4th gen.

2) You cannot send analog signal to Mojo, it only accepts digital signals.

3) It is okay if you switch it off after using and charge only when the battery is empty. Not recommended to leave it on 7x24 plugged in for the longevity of the battery.

4) Yes it gets pretty warm if you charge and use at the same time.

5) I use it at home and also on the go. I have no issues at all.


----------



## Rob Watts

turkayguner said:


> Thanks for this info. Would you mind if I ask which brand/model is the phone you are using Mr Watts?


It's a Motorola Moto X style. Although it's never happened to me, again it's YMWV! That's why this whole RFI business has been so very frustrating... Fortunately, in the long term this problem will disappear, as the next gen mobile phones will not low frequency modulate the RF.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 2, 2017)

Rudivanb said:


> I also had a dying battery after 1½ year of moderate use, say between 500 to 600 hours of use in total over 1½ years. I am using the Mojo 2x per day while commuting. What worked for me is charging it to full, disconnect the charger and then let the Mojo play continuously with headphones connected, but without my USB source connected. To my surpise it played about 8 hours. Next I used the Mojo during commuting and it turned out I get at least 7 hours playing time as I am used to.
> What a relief, happy that I do not have to buy a new battery.
> 
> I hope that others with a battery issue will have the same luck.



I tried this and it's worked.

My Mojo was giving me eight hours and ten minutes when new. ... I don't use it too often. I have a Meridian Explorer which shares workload with my Mojo, (which is used as a desktop DAC).

However just recently I noticed the battery seemed to run out quicker. Two or three times I thought this, so I decided to time my Mojo play time. It was now doing seven hours and fifteen minutes, (having dropped from eight hours and ten minutes).

Anyway Rudivanb, I tried your method for battery time improvement and it worked. ... *To recap for other readers. Fully charge Mojo. .. Remove all cables. ... Plug in headphones... . Power on Mojo... Leave it switched on and let it exhaust its battery set up like this.*

After I did this once. My Mojo went from 7 hours and fifteen minutes, to eight hours exactly next time I used it for music. .. I ran it through a cycle like this again to see if I could get eight hours ten minutes again. I forgot to time playback, but I will do it again.


Thank you, Head-fier Rudivanb.


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 2, 2017)

Rob Watts said:


> It's a Motorola Moto X style. Although it's never happened to me, again it's YMWV! That's why this whole RFI business has been so very frustrating... Fortunately, in the long term this problem will disappear, as the next gen mobile phones will not low frequency modulate the RF.



Rob on your next trip to silicon valley I recommend you stop at any large device manufacturer (like the people making the phone you have and a zillion other portable devices), and I mean any, because it's an RFI issue and that's been confirmed.  I would recommend a large grey-beard company that makes routers, switches, networking equip, etc and recently IP phones, cameras, and other consumer devices.  They are experts are at this.

I'm not a device engineer but I've been in their labs 100s of times and they can recreate the issue on any device you point to in 30 seconds and show you what they do to prevent it.


----------



## Hikoki (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am thinking about getting the Mojo and using it as an outboard DAC and/or headamp. I have an Ifi iCan I have been using with the DT880 600ohm feeding it from Chromecast Audio and its internal DAC. I have recently tested the Schiit Modi Multibit as a external DAC, however, I didn't perceive much if any difference in SQ. Which surprised me. Now, does anyone on here have an experience with  Chromecast Audio and the Mojo? If so, has this had an impact on the sound quality?
Thanks for any feedback,
Ivan


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 2, 2017)

Hikoki said:


> Hi everyone. I am thinking about getting the Mojo and using it as an outboard DAC and/or headamp. I have an Ifi iCan I have been using with the DT880 600ohm feeding it from Chromecast Audio and its internal DAC. I have recently tested the Schiit Modi Multibit as a external DAC, however, I didn't perceive much if any difference in SQ. Which surprised me. Now, does anyone on here have an experience with  Chromecast Audio and the Mojo? If so, has this had an impact on the sound quality?
> Thanks for any feedback,
> Ivan



Mojo is a mobile solution (thus the "mo"), Mimby is a desktop solution so if you're looking for a desktop solution ....

Chromecast has issues with HiFi audio: here and here and here - and shouldn't be used for HiFi

_It’s not fair to Google to connect a € 39 streaming device to a € 900 stereo.  Google never even hinted it could be used like that ... It is an ideal way for youngsters to play music from their phone to a speaker ... But *if your want just a little bit of audio quality, this is not the way to go. Any streamer I have reviewed sounds many times better. *And to be fair to Google, cost many times more._​


----------



## Arpiben

GrussGott said:


> Rob on your next trip to silicon valley I recommend you stop at any large device manufacturer (like the people making the phone you have and a zillion other portable devices), and I mean any, because it's an RFI issue and that's been confirmed.  I would recommend a large grey-beard company that makes routers, switches, networking equip, etc and recently IP phones, cameras, and other consumer devices.  They are experts are at this.
> 
> I'm not a device engineer but I've been in their labs 100s of times and they can recreate the issue on any device you point to in 30 seconds and show you what they do to prevent it.



I will be the first one interested in the solutions they may have to protect speakers, loudspeakers and headphones when you bring a mobile phone at a few inches


----------



## GrussGott

Arpiben said:


> I will be the first one interested in the solutions they may have to protect speakers, loudspeakers and headphones when you bring a mobile phone at a few inches



that's the EXACT use-case I saw them demonstrate a zillion times.  Like if you're on a conf call and someone sets a cell phone down by the speakerphone.


----------



## 435279

@Rob Watts I respect and admire your DAC technology, it's the best out there by far, reading these comments it seems you may a bit to learn regarding RF noise though. If you could get together with some RF experts during the design of the Mojo 2 we could have the perfect portable DAC. 

As I said above currently listening to iFi Nano BL via my HTC 10, streaming over 4G and its totally immune from any background noise.


----------



## Arpiben

GrussGott said:


> that's the EXACT use-case I saw them demonstrate a zillion times.  Like if you're on a conf call and someone sets a cell phone down by the speakerphone.



Therefore you may also complain about headphones and loudspeakers EMI susceptibility.
That said if you want to keep your mobile on air a bit of copper foil should keep EMI away.
For different reasons, I do keep my mobile with WiFi  Off and in Airplane mode when using it as a DAP.


----------



## styks (Dec 2, 2017)

Rob Watts said:


> No that is not the situation, we did not balls up RFI.
> 
> Chord and I have been working very hard on this issue, and spent a lot of time and effort trying to improve the RFI. So the first mod improved Wi-Fi, and this went into the production model. But people kept complaining, so I tried iss3, with RF improvements.
> 
> ...



Errm interesting. So not all phones are equal. Do they have to comply with EMF standards / regulations?
So you say EMF production from some is greater than others? Low frequency, are you saying these emmisions produced are venturing out of the bands,  outside of the cellphone frequencies, spurious emmisions?
Could you explain further please, I'd like to look into the problem,  I have friends with sensitive equipment that may be able to measure / show these spurious emmisions.
I'll certainly contact Samsung, my phone is fairly modern, an S5. ..... They musy be told of the problem if the emmisions are not clean or within specified guide lines.

Have you difinitive proof of what you say?

Would be possible to use some sort of magnetic shielding, some material with similar properties to mild steel but lighter? ..... I'm quite interested in this, ill do some research into shielding against EMF.

There must be a way of sheidling against it now you know what the problem is? .... A MK7!
GIRON Magnetic Shielding Film, maybe? .... Many foils available, but i guess you have considered this?


----------



## miketlse

styks said:


> Errm interesting. So not all phones are equal. Do they have to comply with EMF standards / regulations?
> So you say EMF production from some is greater than others? Low frequency, are you saying these emmisions produced are venturing out of the bands,  outside of the cellphone frequencies, spurious emmisions?
> Could you explain further please, I'd like to look into the problem,  I have friends with sensitive equipment that may be able to measure / show these spurious emmisions.
> I'll certainly contact Samsung, my phone is fairly modern, an S5. ..... They musy be told of the problem if the emmisions are not clean or within specified guide lines.
> ...


18 months ago @psikey was reporting that slipping a thin ferrite sheet inside his phone protector (plus adding a ferrite choke) removed the RFI issue for him. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1188#post-12591852


----------



## styks

Arpiben said:


> Therefore you may also complain about headphones and loudspeakers EMI susceptibility.
> That said if you want to keep your mobile on air a bit of copper foil should keep EMI away.
> For different reasons, I do keep my mobile with WiFi  Off and in Airplane mode when using it as a DAP.



No never complained about that, never really had that problem tbh, tell a lie, i had old hifi speakers a while back that were susceptible. I managed to shield those fairly well, my transmitters were not as clean as they should've been, I was quite green then.  
Yes thought about copper foil, much of my equipent has copper foil shielding within, + ferrites, etc etc.
As it happens my phone is always in airplane mode, no sim in it most if the time either. Its a dedicated source only.
I only popoed a sim in it to test interference for a member.


----------



## styks

miketlse said:


> 18 months ago @psikey was reporting that slipping a thin ferrite sheet inside his phone protector (plus adding a ferrite choke) removed the RFI issue for him. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1188#post-12591852



Thank you for the link, ill have a read.
Good news, I'm glad he sorted it successfully. Im guessing he paired them, stack ive heard it called. I'll go read.
Is there room inside the Mojo for foil or ferrite shielding? If you shield the most sensitive components, would possibly help?


----------



## Rob Watts

SteveOliver said:


> @Rob Watts I respect and admire your DAC technology, it's the best out there by far, reading these comments it seems you may a bit to learn regarding RF noise though. If you could get together with some RF experts during the design of the Mojo 2 we could have the perfect portable DAC.
> 
> As I said above currently listening to iFi Nano BL via my HTC 10, streaming over 4G and its totally immune from any background noise.



You clearly did not read my post about RFI - I gave the design to an RF expert, with full access to schematics and layout. He recommended changes, which I actually implemented in full, plus some, and it FAILED TO MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE whatsoever - not even the slightest change at all. This was after months of other work on the issue, again NO CHANGE whatsoever. Sorry to shout, but I get fed up sometimes with armchair "experts" pontificating, when they have absolutely no experience about electronic design - and particularly after we have spent a great deal of time and effort over this issue and involved experienced RF experts in the process too.


----------



## Rob Watts

styks said:


> Errm interesting. So not all phones are equal. Do they have to comply with EMF standards / regulations?
> So you say EMF production from some is greater than others? Low frequency, are you saying these emmisions produced are venturing out of the bands,  outside of the cellphone frequencies, spurious emmisions?
> Could you explain further please, I'd like to look into the problem,  I have friends with sensitive equipment that may be able to measure / show these spurious emmisions.
> I'll certainly contact Samsung, my phone is fairly modern, an S5. ..... They musy be told of the problem if the emmisions are not clean or within specified guide lines.
> ...



When the mobile phone communicates with the cell tower, it modulates the RF carrier - its this modulation that you hear as the chirping noise. This generates two components - the RF at whatever MHz, and a low frequency magnetic component, which falls away quite rapidly away from the mobile phone. This low frequency magnetic field is simply the nett current flowing within the phone from the battery, and is only at audio frequencies. The problem that Mojo has is it's strength - the small size, which means the unit gets closer to the magnetic field. If the mobile phone has a small magnetic loop internally, there are no problems.

To be honest, we have spent two years chasing our tails assuming it was RF - but now I am reasonably certain I have been looking in the wrong area (it's not RF) then we can look at other possible solutions. I am posting my findings about magnetic screening so others can experiment or offer suggestions.


----------



## Hikoki (Dec 3, 2017)

GrussGott said:


> Mojo is a mobile solution (thus the "mo"), Mimby is a desktop solution so if you're looking for a desktop solution ....
> 
> Chromecast has issues with HiFi audio: here and here and here - and shouldn't be used for HiFi
> 
> _It’s not fair to Google to connect a € 39 streaming device to a € 900 stereo.  Google never even hinted it could be used like that ... It is an ideal way for youngsters to play music from their phone to a speaker ... But *if your want just a little bit of audio quality, this is not the way to go. Any streamer I have reviewed sounds many times better. *And to be fair to Google, cost many times more._​


Grüß Gott☺️ and thanks for taking the time to reply. I and quite a number of CCA users don't subscribe to your and Darko' s point of view, though. To me, just like to many people on various forums this cheap little  thing sounds ' hifi' enough even in direct comparison with much  more expensive signal source gear.  I personally own the Fio X5 player ( might not be hifi enough, though, or is it ?) and I haven't really perceived much difference if any in SQ comparing the Fiio and the CCA, definitely not of the horrifying caliber the reviewers in the links you provided suggested.
But hey,  I wasn't even  asking for the evaluation of the CCA  in the first place. I just wanted to know if using the Mojo might make a difference even in this setup. Your reply sounded like you couldn't even imagine using the Mojo in combo with the CCA ( I also stream flac music from my NAS, mind you).
Sorry to say this, but I am of the opinion that somehow people can't stomach the fact this Google device only costs as little as $30.
Cheers
Ivan


----------



## 435279

Rob Watts said:


> You clearly did not read my post about RFI - I gave the design to an RF expert, with full access to schematics and layout. He recommended changes, which I actually implemented in full, plus some, and it FAILED TO MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE whatsoever - not even the slightest change at all. This was after months of other work on the issue, again NO CHANGE whatsoever. Sorry to shout, but I get fed up sometimes with armchair "experts" pontificating, when they have absolutely no experience about electronic design - and particularly after we have spent a great deal of time and effort over this issue and involved experienced RF experts in the process too.



I don't want to get into an argument with you Rob, so this is my last post on this, I just wanted to defend my position, I did read your post, I would suggest your RF "expert" was not "expert" enough, or his efforts would have fixed the problem, in your words I don't want to shout, but "GET A BETTER EXPERT". Also how do you know what experience in electronic design I have? Its not "absolutely no experience", back in the day I did an HNC in electronics over three years, before I switched to software engineering.


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 3, 2017)

Hikoki said:


> Grüß Gott☺️ and thanks for taking the time to reply. I and quite a number of CCA users don't subscribe to your and Darko' s point of view, though ... Your reply sounded like you couldn't even imagine using the Mojo in combo with the CCA ( I also stream flac music from my NAS, mind you).



So is your question is the Mojo going to be a weaker link in the chain than the CCA?  Then no, it won't, so go for it if you can get the input right.

I'm guessing soon enough DACs will have wifi receivers and those won't  be expensive so I don't think it has much to do with cost personally.  I'm all for goog stuff.


----------



## Hooster

Rob Watts said:


> Sorry to shout, but I get fed up sometimes with armchair "experts" pontificating.



Me too, but this is the nature of the internet. All the best to you, and thank you for all your great work.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi,

how the Mojo perform for movies?

I want to insert it in my regular hifi setup, I have a 2.1 system based on Roksan K3 amp and B&W 685 S2 speakers and sub.

Once, hopefully, it will give me more performance with music than my actual dac (Asus Essence One USB), I wondering how it will do with movies because I like to switch music to movies very fast and don't want to change dac every moment.

Other questions:

1) it’s ok with Windows 10? Many people (not here) complain about the driver.

2) How Roon or foobar sees it? Asio or wasapi only?


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> how the Mojo perform for movies?
> 
> ...



I can't answer all your questions, but here goes:
1 - there are quite a few posts on this thread, from mojo owners using it for movies. Both the headphone outputs, are connected to the same DAC output, so you use one headphone output to feed the stereo amp, and the other headphone output to feed the analogue input to the subwoofer (so the subwoofer needs to have analogue in, plus its own volume control).
I don't have a subwoofer, but I do connect my TV optical output to either my Mojo or Hugo 2, and then feed the output to a stereo amp. 
You already have award winning amp and speakers, so I assume that you like the overall sound signature. The Asus will already enable you to have an improved sound performance, than using the default of the speakers on your TV.
Will you prefer the sound performance provided by the Mojo? Based on two years of posts on this thread, I believe that you probably will, however I have not physically compared the two DACs, so this is just my opinion. As always it is a good idea if you can borrow a Mojo from a dealer/friend, and try it in your system for a few hours, to help you make your decision.
2 - Windows 10 drivers. The full update process is Win 10 driver, then install the Win 10 Creators Edition on top (both available from the Chord website). There were a few issues, but I think those were due to either owners not installing the Chord driver, or installing the Win CE driver without installing the Win 10 driver first. I don't remember any posts about Win 10 drivers for quite a while, so I assume that the drivers are now stable and mature, and no longer causing issues.
3 - Foobar. I use Foobar2000 without any issues. The setup advice from post #3 is:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-798#post-12372725 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-876#post-12417607
4 - Sorry I don't use Roon, so cannot help there.


----------



## RiseFall123

Thank you for the brillant answer.

I am reading those posts too.

About the sub, I nevet thought about connecting it to the second mojo output, usually i use the preout output rca of the amp.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Thank you for the brillant answer.
> 
> I am reading those posts too.
> 
> About the sub, I nevet thought about connecting it to the second mojo output, usually i use the preout output rca of the amp.


You can continue to use the pre-out if you prefer. Some owners have amps without a pre-out, so they have to use the Mojo second headphone output.


----------



## Rudivanb

GreenBow said:


> I tried this and it's worked.
> 
> My Mojo was giving me eight hours and ten minutes when new. ... I don't use it too often. I have a Meridian Explorer which shares workload with my Mojo, (which is used as a desktop DAC).
> 
> ...



Good to hear it works for you as well. Because it turns out the battery is still fine, this makes me wonder if something is wrong with the electronics 'controlling' the battery?


----------



## miketlse

Rudivanb said:


> Good to hear it works for you as well. Because it turns out the battery is still fine, this makes me wonder if something is wrong with the electronics 'controlling' the battery?


Nothing wrong with the electronics - occasionally running the battery to near flat, recalibrates the battery meter. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1056#post-12501541


----------



## GreenBow

Rudivanb said:


> Good to hear it works for you as well. Because it turns out the battery is still fine, this makes me wonder if something is wrong with the electronics 'controlling' the battery?



I don't know, maybe it's a neat way to recondition the battery that you have discovered.



miketlse said:


> Nothing wrong with the electronics - occasionally running the battery to near flat, recalibrates the battery meter. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1056#post-12501541



Yeah but why should this method be any better than just letting the Mojo go flat playing music. That doesn't reassert/correct battery life.


----------



## miketlse (Dec 3, 2017)

GreenBow said:


> I don't know, maybe it's a neat way to recondition the battery that you have discovered.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but why should this method be any better than just letting the Mojo go flat playing music. That doesn't reassert/correct battery life.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

the mojo alone can really compete with desktop amps hwen driving high impedance headphones?

I read opposite thoughts about it around...


----------



## Mython

RiseFall123 said:


> I read opposite thoughts about it around...




Yes, you may find that contradictory opinions are common, in Hi-Fi, 99.9999999999999% of the time.


....actually, after further consideration, I think, perhaps, the above is incorrect.


Contradictory opinions are common, in Hi-Fi, even _more often_ than that


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> the mojo alone can really compete with desktop amps hwen driving high impedance headphones?
> 
> I read opposite thoughts about it around...


I agree with @Mython - the debate about 'does mojo have enough power to drive all headphones?', does reveal several different viewpoints, often 180 degrees opposed to each other.
The Mojo specifications do show that in theory it should produce enough power to run virtually all headphones, to eardrum bursting sound pressures - and yet some owners still firmly state that that their headphones sound underpowered.
The nearest that you will get to consensus, is that many owners will agree that there are a small group of headphones that are 'difficult to drive properly'.
The reasons why those headphones are 'difficult to drive properly' is the area where the real disagreement starts to surface.
I don't own any of the 'difficult to drive properly' headphones, so I have no personal experience to comment about.


----------



## RiseFall123

My HD650 is difficult to drive that’s why I ask.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> My HD650 is difficult to drive that’s why I ask.


The hd600, hd700, hd800 etc are generally regarded as easy to drive.
What symptoms are you experiencing, that make you believe that they are difficult to drive?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> My HD650 is difficult to drive that’s why I ask.



Haven’t stopped listening to Mojo/Poly/HD6xx since MassDrop delivered them Friday night. Such an awesome combo...no worries.  And my main hp are the  HE-6, which ARE notoriously the definition of hard to drive (and with which I do use a hp amp, or even a speaker amp.


----------



## RiseFall123

I just ordered the mojo for a stand alone use with my iPhone (no external amp) and reading around I read many comments that says that it’s good or less good with high impedance headphones like H650s and above (300ohm).


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 4, 2017)

miketlse said:


> I don't think that it matters much to the the battery whether the Mojo is playing music or not. Most of the energy usage is by the fpga decoding the data input, even if there is no music (so the data is just bytes with a zero value), and the power usage driving headphones is just a few milliwatts. So playing music will deplete the battery slightly faster, than just leaving the mojo switched on, and presumably playing music stops the auto-shutdown operating on newer mojos.



Obviously it matters, and that's what I was saying. The method that Rudivanb mentioned works for me, when no cables are attached. It restores battery life. When other cables connected and battery depletes didn't. Why not read what we were saying?


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> Haven’t stopped listening to Mojo/Poly/HD6xx since MassDrop delivered them Friday night. Such an awesome combo...no worries.  And my main hp are the  HE-6, which ARE notoriously the definition of hard to drive (and with which I do use a hp amp, or even a speaker amp.



If HD6xx is the same impedance of HD650 (and so it should be) I am happy to hear that.


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> If HD6xx is the same impedance of HD650 (and so it should be) I am happy to hear that.



Yep.  300 ohms. I’m on double orange with compressed EDM (which I tend to listen around 85dB) and around double green for uncompressed classical (like the Dorati 1812). I think you will enjoy your Mojo!


----------



## styks (Dec 3, 2017)

Rob Watts said:


> When the mobile phone communicates with the cell tower, it modulates the RF carrier - its this modulation that you hear as the chirping noise. This generates two components - the RF at whatever MHz, and a low frequency magnetic component, which falls away quite rapidly away from the mobile phone. This low frequency magnetic field is simply the nett current flowing within the phone from the battery, and is only at audio frequencies. The problem that Mojo has is it's strength - the small size, which means the unit gets closer to the magnetic field. If the mobile phone has a small magnetic loop internally, there are no problems.
> 
> To be honest, we have spent two years chasing our tails assuming it was RF - but now I am reasonably certain I have been looking in the wrong area (it's not RF) then we can look at other possible solutions. I am posting my findings about magnetic screening so others can experiment or offer suggestions.



Thank you, i see, well at least i think i do. The Samsung S5 may be particularly bad, it was end on to the Mojo at the OTG cable length, about 3" Although it will not effect me, i use it only as a source with no sim card, i will try anything that pops into my head and feedback to the forum. As you are now seemingly on the right path having chased RFI to death, the Mojo 2 will no doubt incorporate magnetic shielding in its construction when you identify the range of frequencies that are problematic.
I guess there are components that can be replaced / changed in favour of components that fare better under such conditions? Stands to reason there will be, how it impacts your design I suppose is the concern.

I appologise for my poor choice of words in that post, although it will not effect me I feel the fustration/bewilderment of others


----------



## jsplice

For those using their Mojo with a Fiio X5iii via coax, where is a good place to order an affordable coax cable?  Moon Audio can custom make one I see, but it's rather expensive for what I am looking for. Was hoping to stay under $30.


----------



## GrussGott

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> the mojo alone can really compete with desktop amps hwen driving high impedance headphones?
> 
> I read opposite thoughts about it around...



I think the question is less "can the mojo create pressure" - yes.

The more interesting question is, with a given set of headphones, what about the soundstage?  Micro dynamics?  macro dynamics?  slam?  clarity?  speed?  blackness?

Right now I'm using the Mojo into the Jotunheim and I really like it - there are various opportunities for improvement and I will pursue them in a few months or more, but for now it's a good pairing of the mojo's "relaxed" sound and the Jot's slam and fire.  I'm using HD600s and TH-x00s (and a few others that don't matter).  Next year i'll add some ZMFs and a few other amps and may 1 or 2 DACs, but first I want to get really used to the mojo alone, and with the Jot.  I was going to throw a mimby and ifi BL into the mix but I've decided against it as I want some deep experience with what I have.

So back to your question, what is it you're looking for in a sound signature?  I'd say figure that out and go from there.


----------



## Deftone

RiseFall123 said:


> My HD650 is difficult to drive that’s why I ask.



It’s not difficult to drive.

The mojo can power almost every headphone but the produced “flavour” might not be to your liking.


----------



## Deftone

GrussGott said:


> I think the question is less "can the mojo create pressure" - yes.
> 
> The more interesting question is, with a given set of headphones, what about the soundstage?  Micro dynamics?  macro dynamics?  slam?  clarity?  speed?  blackness?
> 
> ...



What gives you the impression mojo is “relaxed”


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 4, 2017)

Deftone said:


> What gives you the impression mojo is “relaxed”



Mostly the sound that comes out of it versus, say, the iFi BL or the Mimby, but also Rob said he rolled the sound for mobile versus the hugo.

Relaxed is what everyone else calls it, and I'm not an audiophile and don't know words like "microdynamics" or phrases like "frequency response extension", so I'm just repeating their words.

I'd call it "light" and for my ear and my equipment it's a better "get to know ya" sound than, say, the mimby, so that's why I picked the Mojo for the next 4-6 months.


----------



## Yourmomm

Deftone said:


> Mid tier Samsung galaxy (running UsbAudioPlayerPro in bitperfect mode) + 256gb sd card + 10cm otg cable for around £5.
> 
> All under £400 and then with the phone turn on flight mode and battery saver.



This is exactly what I do, and it'. just as good as any expensive DAP.  Except my setup cost a lot less than GBP400....


----------



## Zojokkeli

RiseFall123 said:


> If HD6xx is the same impedance of HD650 (and so it should be) I am happy to hear that.



Mojo should be good for most headphones out there. I have very-easy-to-drive headphones though, so I don't feel the need to add anything to my chain for the moment. 
If I pick up LCD-3s in the future, I might have consider getting an separate amp too. But that's not a headache for the time being.


----------



## Hooster

Deftone said:


> What gives you the impression mojo is “relaxed”



I would describe it as relaxed, easy and unfatiguing to listen to.


----------



## Hooster (Dec 4, 2017)

Zojokkeli said:


> Mojo should be good for most headphones out there. I have very-easy-to-drive headphones though, so I don't feel the need to add anything to my chain for the moment.
> If I pick up LCD-3s in the future, I might have consider getting an separate amp too. But that's not a headache for the time being.



The Mojo is perfectly compatible with probably about 95% of headphones out there and there is no doubt that it is capable of driving most headphones. The question is NOT, can the Mojo drive the headphones? The question is, what does the Mojo sound like, and is that a sound that you like?

My advice is not to bother with a separate amp. If the amp is good it will just tell you what the Mojo sounds like. If the amp is bad it will add it's own coloration, which can hardly be good if you like the Mojo.

Finally, in my humble opinion the LCD-3 and Mojo belong in an entirely different league and if you are paying that kind of money for headphones you should get something that does them justice. A Mojo does not. If you pick up LCD-3s, don't get an amp for a Mojo. Get a better DAC, Chord Hugo2 is by many accounts a good choice.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 4, 2017)

I’m a curiosity.

Adding an amp to the mojo to improve the “slam” and the driving power will no be a risk to damage the chain clarity?
Also, you should do the lineout sequence every moment when connecting to such amp.
I mean, mojo is dac and amp together, same project, another amp could be a lottery.
Speaking about HD650 price point, upper, I’d follow the advice of the post over mine.


----------



## jarnopp (Dec 4, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> I’m a curiosity.
> 
> Adding an amp to the mojo to improve the “slam” and the driving power will no be a risk to damage the chain clarity?
> Also, you should do the lineout sequence every moment when connecting to such amp.
> ...



If the Mojo’s output can drive your headphones with enough power and headroom to meet your listening levels (and for HD650 that is true) then you cannot “add” clarity and it must always be degraded.  What everyone is saying, though, is that you might like the sound better.  I find Mojo incredibly detailed and neutral, with a hint of warmth. But, the level of warmth is not even like the warmth of HD650 itself compared to neutral. The comb8nation is great, IMO.

When people say Mojo is light or rolled in the highs, I think they truly are looking for something more aggressive, which I don’t prefer.  Rob (the designer of Mojo) has said this is added distortion. I don’t know, but you cannot add clarity by adding an amp, so you will get more distortion and a different flavor.

I would try your headphones without an added amp. That is the easiest and cheapest path.  Then, audition some amps if you feel something is lacking.  More likely, you will find you need to up your headphone instead, or select one with a different profile.

Edit:  I forgot to address your line out question.  You do not need to put Mojo in line out mode every time to connect it to an amp. What you do want to do is match Mojo’s output with your amps input impedance. If your amp is happy with 3V, the. The line out function is cinvenient.  If not, feel free to adjust up or down. There is no sonic penalty for doing so.


----------



## turkayguner

GreenBow said:


> *To recap for other readers. Fully charge Mojo. .. Remove all cables. ... Plug in headphones... . Power on Mojo... Leave it switched on and let it exhaust its battery set up like this.*


My Mojo shuts off automatically when I power it on without any cables attached after a few minutes.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 4, 2017)

turkayguner said:


> My Mojo shuts off automatically when I power it on without any cables attached after a few minutes.



Oh yes. The newer design. Is that the same even with headphones attached. I guess it will be. Sorry then. You'll have to go with the solution @miketlse suggests that I think is in the 3rd post FAQ. Meaning just allowing a full charge to be depleted, I guess with cables attached.

I bought my Mojo a year ago, and I think it was even then a fairly early serial number; SN 40,000-ish.


----------



## GrussGott

Hooster said:


> The Mojo is perfectly compatible with probably about 95% of headphones out there ... If you pick up LCD-3s, don't get an amp for a Mojo. Get a better DAC, Chord Hugo2 is by many accounts a good choice.



Or get a Mimby / Jot DAC/amp and a Woo Audio WA7 fireflies DAC/amp and a Woo Audio WA8 portable tube powered DAC/amp for the same price


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Any sources for the 8/9v rechargeable battery for Mojo? It's super easy to actually replace, by the looks of things.


----------



## Hooster

JeremyLaurenson said:


> Any sources for the 8/9v rechargeable battery for Mojo? It's super easy to actually replace, by the looks of things.



Yes, your Chord dealer will be delighted to sell you one.


----------



## ThomasHK

Battery life has dropped to about half in the course of 1 year. Nice.
Cannot really leave it plugged in all the time due to coil whine. Nice. 
So what options do I have? Seems this thing is loosing value in my eyes by the day.


----------



## jsplice

To add to some of the complaints being listed here, I've had my Mojo for about a month, and I've been pretty disappointed with the battery life.  I'm lucky to get 4-5 hours play time, using a moderately efficient sent of headphones like the Beyerdynamic T5P 2nd gen.

To add to that, I simply can not get it to play nicely in Windows 10 using either of the drivers from Chord's site (the regular or the "creators" drivers).  I tried two different versions of JRiver (20 and 23), using kernel streaming, Chord ASIO, and ASIO4ALL.  Ironically, ASIO4ALL is the only driver in JRiver that provides reliable playback, but it unfortunately doesn't support DSD.  So I am stuck having to go back into the settings and change from ASIO4ALL to kernel streaming every time I want to listen to a DSD album.  I've tried all the different USB ports on my machine, to no avail.  By contrast, my Dragonfly Red works without issue.  The problems I am speaking of happen at random times while using other things within Windows, one of the biggest culprits being a web browser.  The sound begins to break up, then gradually deteriorates until JRiver crashes completely.  On top of that, if I try to use Tidal in exclusive mode, my entire PC crashes....yes a blue screen in Windows, something I haven't seen in a very long time.  This is reproducible every single time I put Tidal into exclusive mode with the Mojo.

The fact that ASIO4ALL works ok but their own driver does not seems like an indication that they need to spend some more time on QA when they develop their drivers.  All this being said, I still love the performance of the Mojo, but it is definitely very "rough around the edges" when it comes to stuff like this.  I just hate having to work around all these issues to be able to enjoy it on my PC, as it puts a real damper on the whole experience.


----------



## adamsmarbles (Dec 4, 2017)

After reducing my mojo to  a paper weight  and replacing it with better powered solution. 
I'm kind of hoping the chord would issue an apology for engineering such a monstrously flawed product,  over hyped with the technobabble that people like me brought.  (sadly i still want to listen to it)

If people brought a car that, overheated, whined, conked out after a few hours,  THEY WOULD WANT IT FIXED!!   sadly its the battery that will ALWAYS FAIL, and the damn thing powered or not is dependent on it  really realy saddens me,  I want to support and buy chord.    will they ever issue a fix for the mojo?   HELL NO  

I WANT THE BATTERY GONE!


----------



## jarnopp

adamsmarbles said:


> After reducing my mojo to  a paper weight  and replacing it with better powered solution.
> I'm kind of hoping the chord would issue an apology for engineering such a monstrously flawed product,  over hyped with the technobabble that people like me brought.  (sadly i still want to listen to it)
> 
> If people brought a car that, overheated, whined, conked out after a few hours,  THEY WOULD WANT IT FIXED!!   sadly its the battery that will ALWAYS FAIL, and the damn thing powered or not is dependent on it  really realy saddens me,  I want to support and buy chord.    will they ever issue a fix for the mojo?   HELL NO
> ...



unsubscribe


----------



## Deftone

adamsmarbles said:


> After reducing my mojo to  a paper weight  and replacing it with better powered solution.
> I'm kind of hoping the chord would issue an apology for engineering such a monstrously flawed product,  over hyped with the technobabble that people like me brought.  (sadly i still want to listen to it)
> 
> If people brought a car that, overheated, whined, conked out after a few hours,  THEY WOULD WANT IT FIXED!!   sadly its the battery that will ALWAYS FAIL, and the damn thing powered or not is dependent on it  really realy saddens me,  I want to support and buy chord.    will they ever issue a fix for the mojo?   HELL NO
> ...



You act like every mojo that has been produced is like this.

I have had my mojo since launch week, At one time it spent 9 months permanently on charge as a desktop unit, now it is on the move with me. It did not damage the battery, mine does not over heat and shut down and only makes a quiet whine at the end of a charge cycle. I am still getting 8+ hours battery life.

If your battery is faulty stop whining and contact your dealer for a replacement.


----------



## Zojokkeli

jsplice said:


> To add to some of the complaints being listed here, I've had my Mojo for about a month, and I've been pretty disappointed with the battery life.  I'm lucky to get 4-5 hours play time, using a moderately efficient sent of headphones like the Beyerdynamic T5P 2nd gen.
> 
> To add to that, I simply can not get it to play nicely in Windows 10 using either of the drivers from Chord's site (the regular or the "creators" drivers).  I tried two different versions of JRiver (20 and 23), using kernel streaming, Chord ASIO, and ASIO4ALL.  Ironically, ASIO4ALL is the only driver in JRiver that provides reliable playback, but it unfortunately doesn't support DSD.  So I am stuck having to go back into the settings and change from ASIO4ALL to kernel streaming every time I want to listen to a DSD album.  I've tried all the different USB ports on my machine, to no avail.  By contrast, my Dragonfly Red works without issue.  The problems I am speaking of happen at random times while using other things within Windows, one of the biggest culprits being a web browser.  The sound begins to break up, then gradually deteriorates until JRiver crashes completely.  On top of that, if I try to use Tidal in exclusive mode, my entire PC crashes....yes a blue screen in Windows, something I haven't seen in a very long time.  This is reproducible every single time I put Tidal into exclusive mode with the Mojo.
> 
> The fact that ASIO4ALL works ok but their own driver does not seems like an indication that they need to spend some more time on QA when they develop their drivers.  All this being said, I still love the performance of the Mojo, but it is definitely very "rough around the edges" when it comes to stuff like this.  I just hate having to work around all these issues to be able to enjoy it on my PC, as it puts a real damper on the whole experience.



Install both of the drivers. Regular first, and then the Creator's one on top of the old one. 
I have no issues with Mojo and Windows 10, although I did have the same issues with Tidal right after the Windows update. Installing the drivers correctly fixed all the issues for me.

As for the general discussion in the thread, I've had my Mojo for over a year now as mostly a desktop solution, and I haven't suffered any thermal shutdowns, or had problems with battery when I use it as a portable. 
For my needs Mojo is more than enough, and it replaced a significantly more expensive and beefier system (Schiit Bifrost Uber, Bakoon HDA 5210mk3).


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

the Mojo is just arrived (didn't try yet): moving the unit (or even knocking on it slightly), *I can hear the "balls" moving sounds inside their holes*.
I didn't expect that. I bought it new. It's normal that?


----------



## AndrewH13

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> the Mojo is just arrived (didn't try yet): moving the unit (or even knocking on it slightly), *I can hear the "balls" moving sounds inside their holes*.
> I didn't expect that. I bought it new. It's normal that?



Yes, Mojo can be shaken around and used as a Maraca. But it’s best left static to produce music


----------



## GreenBow

ThomasHK said:


> Battery life has dropped to about half in the course of 1 year. Nice.
> Cannot really leave it plugged in all the time due to coil whine. Nice.
> So what options do I have? Seems this thing is loosing value in my eyes by the day.



Try what was suggested on Post #34560 of 34620. I confirmed in that post, a fix for battery life.



jsplice said:


> To add to some of the complaints being listed here, I've had my Mojo for about a month, and I've been pretty disappointed with the battery life.  I'm lucky to get 4-5 hours play time, using a moderately efficient sent of headphones like the Beyerdynamic T5P 2nd gen.
> 
> To add to that, I simply can not get it to play nicely in Windows 10 using either of the drivers from Chord's site (the regular or the "creators" drivers).  I tried two different versions of JRiver (20 and 23), using kernel streaming, Chord ASIO, and ASIO4ALL.  Ironically, ASIO4ALL is the only driver in JRiver that provides reliable playback, but it unfortunately doesn't support DSD.  So I am stuck having to go back into the settings and change from ASIO4ALL to kernel streaming every time I want to listen to a DSD album.  I've tried all the different USB ports on my machine, to no avail.  By contrast, my Dragonfly Red works without issue.  The problems I am speaking of happen at random times while using other things within Windows, one of the biggest culprits being a web browser.  The sound begins to break up, then gradually deteriorates until JRiver crashes completely.  On top of that, if I try to use Tidal in exclusive mode, my entire PC crashes....yes a blue screen in Windows, something I haven't seen in a very long time.  This is reproducible every single time I put Tidal into exclusive mode with the Mojo.
> 
> The fact that ASIO4ALL works ok but their own driver does not seems like an indication that they need to spend some more time on QA when they develop their drivers.  All this being said, I still love the performance of the Mojo, but it is definitely very "rough around the edges" when it comes to stuff like this.  I just hate having to work around all these issues to be able to enjoy it on my PC, as it puts a real damper on the whole experience.



Did you charge for full ten hours when taking it out of the box?

When I got my first mojo, I charged for a while. Then couldn't wait and started to listen and charge at the same time. Then when I played music I could not get a full eight hours; I think about five and was shocked. However I figured maybe I should condition the battery, and leave it on for a full ten hour charge. That fixed it.

Alternatively try the fix that Rudivanb posted. I recapped it on Post #34560 of 34620.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 5, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> the Mojo is just arrived (didn't try yet): moving the unit (or even knocking on it slightly), *I can hear the "balls" moving sounds inside their holes*.
> I didn't expect that. I bought it new. It's normal that?



If you search the thread, you'll find it's normal.


----------



## RiseFall123

I read this thread so much (but not 2000 pages) and I didn't notice the shaking noise. Ok then!

Now, some negative things... I charged the battery out of the box for five hours (now it's again under charge...), and listened with my HD650 (iPhone/Tidal the source). They are the first impression so don't take so seriosly: I found it very musical and very detailed with those high that are very roll off (not a issue for me). But the impact, punch and "slam" is almost absent there. I didn't make an A/B test with my desktop Asus Xonar Essence One USB dac but it seem that the Asus is more more dynamic and that it "fills" the HD650 absolutely better.

I hope I am wrong, tonight it will finish the total charge and I also will made an AB test with it.


----------



## Hooster

RiseFall123 said:


> But the impact, punch and "slam" is almost absent there. I didn't make an A/B test with my desktop Asus Xonar Essence One USB dac but it seem that the Asus is more more dynamic and that it "fills" the HD650 absolutely better.



It it what it is, and you heard what you heard. I think that the Asus is an excellent DAC. I believe it costs more than the Mojo. Did you expect it to sound worse than a Mojo?


----------



## IamMathew

Why do people keep calling Mojo's sound signature as warm? Mojo seem to have even frequency response with very little amount of variation in it (+/- 0.2 dB? from 20 Hz to 20 kHz) and no measured clockwise tilt.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hooster said:


> It it what it is, and you heard what you heard. I think that the Asus is an excellent DAC. I believe it costs more than the Mojo. Did you expect it to sound worse than a Mojo?



If, in the end, I will find the Mojo too "thin" for my HD650 what is the best scenario you would choose:

- return it and buy another desktop dac (even another E1 that I find excellent too)

- sell my HD650 and buy the new HD660S that should be better "driveable" and keeping the Mojo

PS: My need is to have TWO setups for headphone, that's why I bought the Mojo, for the bedroom... but... if is the situation is that, I will buy another laptop and connect a desktop amp for the HD650 if necessary.


----------



## Deftone

IamMathew said:


> Why do people keep calling Mojo's sound signature as warm? Mojo seem to have even frequency response with very little amount of variation in it (+/- 0.2 dB? from 20 Hz to 20 kHz) and no measured clockwise tilt.



I don’t know, when I compared with iDSD black label it was not rolled off in the treble or sub bass it had the same extension. But the iDSD had more agrreisve sub bass and treble so the slightly hard bass and treble gave the impression of more excitement.  Mojo is not rolled off at all to my ears but I also don’t think it’s relaxed I think it’s in the middle. 

Now does the mojo actually sound thin or is it the lack of distortion giving the sense of thinner bass and less impact? Vinyl is full of distortion and if you compare it to digital file of the same master and same amp, speakers etc the vinyl is very bass heavy and impactful in comparison.


----------



## Hooster

IamMathew said:


> Why do people keep calling Mojo's sound signature as warm? Mojo seem to have even frequency response with very little amount of variation in it (+/- 0.2 dB? from 20 Hz to 20 kHz) and no measured clockwise tilt.



If you can call a lack of aggression warmth, then the Mojo is warm. It has has more to do with how it presents high frequencies, rather than frequency response. These days frequency response for electronic gear is a non issue, since anything that is any good has a flat frequency response in the human hearing range.


----------



## GrussGott

AndrewH13 said:


> Yes, Mojo can be shaken around and used as a Maraca. But it’s best left static to produce music









  mine lightly shakes too


----------



## Hooster

RiseFall123 said:


> If, in the end, I will find the Mojo too "thin" for my HD650 what is the best scenario you would choose:
> 
> - return it and buy another desktop dac (even another E1 that I find excellent too)
> 
> ...




If you don't like the Mojo, then get something that you do like.

You may at some stage wish to get the 660S, but if you do, then get it for the right reasons. Not as a band aid for something else. 

Why not give something like the idsd black label a try? 

I mostly listen in my living room and I am fairly demanding with respect to sound quality there. I use a proper DAC there, both for headphones and my speaker setup. For bedroom listening I use a Samsung S6 connected directly to HD600 headphones. I play at low levels to relax before I go to sleep. I don't really feel the need or inclination to mess around with cables and extra equipment there. At the end of the day it is about enjoying music, not equipment.


----------



## GrussGott

Hooster said:


> If you can call a lack of aggression warmth, then the Mojo is warm. It has has more to do with how it presents high frequencies, rather than frequency response. These days frequency response for electronic gear is a non issue, since anything that is any good has a flat frequency response in the human hearing range.



That's a great way to put it - I don't know all of the words, but to me it's a great sound that's noticeably different than other DACs - I call it "light" but it's more that when I listen to say the Mimby or ifi BL, it's more of sit up and pay attention that's ultimately a little fatiguing versus the Mojo which is more relax into a chair.  That said, I don't find it to be a huge difference between much of any of these DACs and either my equipment or ears are bad, but I do notice it, sometimes after the fact as a "that just felt better" that I can't specifically point to or articulate.

I'd also say that, for me, I need at least a week between devices to come to a conclusion; almost always when I A/B something I can hear small differences, but do I prefer one or the other?  That's a much tougher question.  I usually find I have a gut reaction and then slowly change to the opposite position


----------



## jarnopp

GrussGott said:


> That's a great way to put it - I don't know all of the words, but to me it's a great sound that's noticeably different than other DACs - I call it "light" but it's more that when I listen to say the Mimby or ifi BL, it's more of sit up and pay attention that's ultimately a little fatiguing versus the Mojo which is more relax into a chair.  That said, I don't find it to be a huge difference between much of any of these DACs and either my equipment or ears are bad, but I do notice it, sometimes after the fact as a "that just felt better" that I can't specifically point to or articulate.
> 
> I'd also say that, for me, I need at least a week between devices to come to a conclusion; almost always when I A/B something I can hear small differences, but do I prefer one or the other?  That's a much tougher question.  I usually find I have a gut reaction and then slowly change to the opposite position



Mojo can be relaxing to listen to, or 8ncredibly rewarding if you are paying attention. It doesn’t add aggressiveness to my ears, but I wouldn’t call it light. I might say delicate, intricate, or detailed. The lack of distortion and great musical timing is responsible for this. 

I also totally agree with you on the time it takes to evaluate something subtle like a DAC. @RiseFall123 i would give it at least 10 days to 2 weeks to get accustomed to the sound before deciding, if that works with your return window.


----------



## RiseFall123

Sure, I have 14 days to decide.

The main issues seem a not difference in driving the hd650 between mojo and iPhone 8 plus (at 80% volume).

Also that the Asus E1 adds more low end and “fullness”.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 6, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Sure, I have 14 days to decide.
> 
> The main issues seem a not difference in driving the hd650 between mojo and iPhone 8 plus (at 80% volume).
> 
> Also that the Asus E1 adds more low end and “fullness”.



I would say take all the time that you can to audition the Mojo. Use your full fourteen days.

I say so because it took me a week before I started to like the Mojo. Then it just got better every day from then on. (This was mostly using it to drive active desktop speakers, and some headphone listening.) .... At first I found the Mojo thin, cold, and metallic sounding. However it was noticeably more detailed that the Meridian Explorer DAC that I was previously using. Only because of that fact, I kept listening for general day to day music. Then around a week later I noticed that the Mojo was smooth by being detailed. (The Mojo was not having hiccups or seeming to miss detail. The Mojo seemed to lay everything out.) As opposed to being smooth by having a thick warm sound, like my Meridian Explorer.

I think soon after one week when I notice the smoothness, I noticed it starting to sound warm. Or at the least it didn't sound so cold anymore. ... The Mojo detail seemed to be tacked on to side of sounds that I would hear with my Meridian Explorer. By about seven-to-ten days, the Mojo was sounding completely whole. ... It was all uphill from there with the Mojo.

The Mojo is praised for its organisation. That's what you hear after some time. Everything appearing to sound where it should, and sounds having the right timbre. .... For me I would have sworn it was burn-in. However Rob Watts calls it brain-burn-in. Getting used to more detail in the right places I guess.

Another thing I found was that the Mojo filled the soundstage. It was quite tall and reasonably wide, and all of it was used. ... Whereas the soundstage in my Meridian Explorer (ME) was quite different. The ME was not as tall. While the ME's soundstage was almost as wide, it used it completely differently. Sounds were more centrally focused. They appeared in a triangle shape. Some sound at the sides but not height at the sides. Sound in the middle, with a fair amount of height. .. I very quickly grew to appreciate the Mojo.

N.B. By the way, that's not say I don't like or would condescend, the Meridian Explorer DAC. I was listening to it last night, with new amp and desktop speakers. (My Mojo was doing something else last night.) However I would not like to be without at least the Mojo, from Chord.


----------



## RiseFall123

I will take the advice and I will listen to the Mojo everyday, iPhone, Tidal, HD650.

My afraid is about its "power" on the HD650 300ohm that maybe is not too much to drive them as they want to be.

Just initial thoughts yet.


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 6, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> I will take the advice and I will listen to the Mojo everyday, iPhone, Tidal, HD650.
> 
> My afraid is about its "power" on the HD650 300ohm that maybe is not too much to drive them as they want to be.
> 
> Just initial thoughts yet.



I have the HD 600s and I find the Mojo to be plenty to drive them, although I do prefer the sound out of the Jotunheim as fed by the mojo.  Either way I never use the Mojo when it's plugged into power and that's because I've found that anything with an audio out and a battery sounds enormously better on battery power versus plugged in.  I don't find this an inconvenience at all - in desktop mode the mojo sits on top of the Jot (also in black ) and I simply unplug the power, plug in the USB to my laptop and listen.  When I'm done, unplug the Laptop USB and plug in the power USB.  No different than my phone or any other portable device.  I use Anker Powerline+ USB cables ... not sure if they make a difference, but I like them better than regular USB cables just on feel / looks


----------



## aross215

Alright so im new to the site but not forums and I know I should take some time to use the search function properly but I'm in a pinch here. My mojo tells me that Tidal is only playing in the 44hrz region. no mater the song, even checked out hi-fi's December playlist. still red. I'm playing from an Iphone 6. Is that the best quality I can get from the app? Are higher rates only reserved for desktops?


----------



## GreenBow

aross215 said:


> Alright so im new to the site but not forums and I know I should take some time to use the search function properly but I'm in a pinch here. My mojo tells me that Tidal is only playing in the 44hrz region. no mater the song, even checked out hi-fi's December playlist. still red. I'm playing from an Iphone 6. Is that the best quality I can get from the app? Are higher rates only reserved for desktops?



Not quite sure what you mean.

Mojo only plays what it's given and doesn't alter the sampling rate of the music being played. If you're on red indicated by the power button, then you're at 44.1KHz.

Mojo can play music up to 768KHz as indicated on the box. It can play this from any source. Some have found that you need high quality digital cables for the Mojo to receive at 192KHz or above. (I think that was over optical.)

My guess is check if you're device is putting music out at the rate which you want. If Tidal says it's playing at 44.1KHz, then the Mojo will show red therefor 44.1KHz.


----------



## rbalcom

aross215 said:


> Alright so im new to the site but not forums and I know I should take some time to use the search function properly but I'm in a pinch here. My mojo tells me that Tidal is only playing in the 44hrz region. no mater the song, even checked out hi-fi's December playlist. still red. I'm playing from an Iphone 6. Is that the best quality I can get from the app? Are higher rates only reserved for desktops?



Tidal HiFi and below are 44.1 kHz sample rate while Tidal Masters are 88 or 96 kHz. The only Tidal Apps that support Master quality streaming are the PC (Windows and Mac) Apps. My guess is that it has to do with the processing power needed to unfold the MQA files, but that is just speculation on my part.


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 6, 2017)

rbalcom said:


> Tidal HiFi and below are 44.1 kHz sample rate while Tidal Masters are 88 or 96 kHz. The only Tidal Apps that support Master quality streaming are the PC (Windows and Mac) Apps. My guess is that it has to do with the processing power needed to unfold the MQA files, but that is just speculation on my part.



This.  Most all Tidal songs are CD quality.  And controversially I'll say to hear a difference above that requires some nice equipment and good ear.  I stream tidal 96 tracks like Diana Krall into the mojo and into a jotunheim, listening with either an HD600 or Th-X00, and I'll be damned if I can hear any difference between CD quality and above.  In fact i think that's why CD quality is 44.1, it's so good most people won't hear any difference [science-y justification words go here].

Granted if I threw a hi-res file stored on a non-system disk into a metrum pavane and Zana Deux or WA22 maybe I could tell ...

but tell me i'm wrong, are there people here who can blind identify a tidal file streamed above 44.1 through an iphone and mojo?  Seems iffy.


----------



## Leo-

GrussGott said:


> This.  Most all Tidal songs are CD quality.  And controversially I'll say to hear a difference above that requires some nice equipment and good ear.  I stream tidal 96 tracks like Diana Krall into the mojo and into a jotunheim, listening with either an HD600 or Th-X00, and I'll be damned if I can hear any difference between CD quality and above.  In fact i think that's why CD quality is 44.1, it's so good most people won't hear any difference [science-y justification words go here].
> 
> Granted if I threw a hi-res file stored on a non-system disk into a metrum pavane and Zana Deux or WA22 maybe I could tell ...
> 
> but tell me i'm wrong, are there people here who can blind identify a tidal file streamed above 44.1 through an iphone and mojo?  Seems iffy.



It depends a lot on what the master file is and what DAC you're using. On the Mojo it's hard to identify the difference due to upsampling, especially if the 44.1 version is simply downsampled from a higher frequency version. Also on the Mojo, DSD and DXD sound exactly the same to me, on my other DAC the difference is unmistakable.


----------



## rbalcom

GrussGott said:


> This.  Most all Tidal songs are CD quality.  And controversially I'll say to hear a difference above that requires some nice equipment and good ear.  I stream tidal 96 tracks like Diana Krall into the mojo and into a jotunheim, listening with either an HD600 or Th-X00, and I'll be damned if I can hear any difference between CD quality and above.  In fact i think that's why CD quality is 44.1, it's so good most people won't hear any difference [science-y justification words go here].
> 
> Granted if I threw a hi-res file stored on a non-system disk into a metrum pavane and Zana Deux or WA22 maybe I could tell ...
> 
> but tell me i'm wrong, are there people here who can blind identify a tidal file streamed above 44.1 through an iphone and mojo?  Seems iffy.



If you can not hear any difference, you are not wrong. Just as much as you believe you can not hear any difference there are those who believe they can, so for those individuals you are wrong. Since the mid 1940's 44.1 kHz was considered all the sample rate that was necessary to provide the maximum quality that humans could perceive. I personally do not care to discuss the realness of the various positions. My quoted response was made only to provide information on what Tidal provides without opinion on the merits of MQA or Tidal Masters.


----------



## GrussGott

rbalcom said:


> If you can not hear any difference, you are not wrong. Just as much as you believe you can not hear any difference there are those who believe they can, so for those individuals you are wrong. Since the mid 1940's 44.1 kHz was considered all the sample rate that was necessary to provide the maximum quality that humans could perceive. I personally do not care to discuss the realness of the various positions. My quoted response was made only to provide information on what Tidal provides without opinion on the merits of MQA or Tidal Masters.



Sounds like you're saying I'm totally right, which seems pretty reasonable  

only thing I'd add is that by "not hear any difference" I mean in blind testing, which is the only way to test IMO.  I like to be able to confidently point and say "that's better" and i can't do that if the testing isn't blind.


----------



## rbalcom

GrussGott said:


> Sounds like you're saying I'm totally right, which seems pretty reasonable
> 
> only thing I'd add is that by "not hear any difference" I mean in blind testing, which is the only way to test IMO.  I like to be able to confidently point and say "that's better" and i can't do that if the testing isn't blind.



Not wrong within the scope of your physiology, equipment and experience is not exactly the same as totally right in my world. Blind testing removes bias, but presents some interesting challenges to Rob’s concept of training your brain to recognize the differences.


----------



## aross215

I see, I was under the impression for a moment that Masters and Hi-fi were the same thing, but I downloaded the desktop app and see there's a difference. Putting aside all the hooplah regarding whether or not you can hear the difference, it still makes me happy to see something other than red on the mojo


----------



## Wildcatsare1

aross215 said:


> I see, I was under the impression for a moment that Masters and Hi-fi were the same thing, but I downloaded the desktop app and see there's a difference. Putting aside all the hooplah regarding whether or not you can hear the difference, it still makes me happy to see something other than red on the mojo



I’ve been streaming 24/192 downloads via Onkyo HF on my iPhone and iPad. It is nice to see the blue versus red light, even better is the improved sound!


----------



## aross215

actually even after searching for master files on tidal desktop that gosh darn mojo wont turn from red to blue... when I play music from the onkyo HD app I get a blue light. The mystery remains unsolved


----------



## Leo-

rbalcom said:


> If you can not hear any difference, you are not wrong. Just as much as you believe you can not hear any difference there are those who believe they can, so for those individuals you are wrong. Since the mid 1940's 44.1 kHz was considered all the sample rate that was necessary to provide the maximum quality that humans could perceive. I personally do not care to discuss the realness of the various positions. My quoted response was made only to provide information on what Tidal provides without opinion on the merits of MQA or Tidal Masters.



Sorry but that doesn't make any sense. 44.1 kHz is just above twice the limit of human hearing due to... mathematical reasons.


----------



## rbalcom

aross215 said:


> actually even after searching for master files on tidal desktop that gosh darn mojo wont turn from red to blue... when I play music from the onkyo HD app I get a blue light. The mystery remains unsolved



I do not know if your desktop is Windows or Mac, but to setup the Tidal app do the following:

Connect the Mojo to your PC (USB)
Turn on the Mojo
Open the Tidal app
Open settings in the Tidal app
Select Streaming
Under Quality select Master
Under Sound Output select Mojo
Move your cursor to the right of Mojo to expose a gear icon - click it
Under Mojo select Use Exclusive Mode
Under Mojo select Force Volume

This sets the Tidal app to output at maximum volume to the Mojo bypassing the PC sound card. 

Hope it helps.  Good luck.


----------



## aross215

rbalcom said:


> I do not know if your desktop is Windows or Mac, but to setup the Tidal app do the following:
> 
> Connect the Mojo to your PC (USB)
> Turn on the Mojo
> ...



Just followed you're instructions to a T and I no longer have red balls. Now I have red, green and blue balls. Sounds pretty damn good though in my DT 1770's too. Gracis.


----------



## rbalcom

Leo- said:


> Sorry but that doesn't make any sense. 44.1 kHz is just above twice the limit of human hearing due to... mathematical reasons.



I’m sure that Bell Labs did more than just saying, “Just double the high end of the frequency range for human hearing. It don’t get any better than that.”


----------



## Leo-

rbalcom said:


> I’m sure that Bell Labs did more than just saying, “Just double the high end of the frequency range for human hearing. It don’t get any better than that.”



Actually, yes. The maths behind it are actually complex (and Rob knows this very well), but in few words you start with the highest frequency of human hearing, add a band for the low pass filter roll-off, and double it. In the best case scenario, this sample rate will reproduce the analog signal. In real life, it gets even more complicated as none of the links in the chain are perfect, and neither your amp or drivers like to be driven at those "low" frequencies.


----------



## miketlse

It looks like there was quite an extended debate over the years, about which sampling rates to use.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/44,100_Hz


----------



## IamMathew

When I compare Mojo to iPhone 7 dongle DAC, i find, that when I listen to Mojo, I find both low and high listening volumes very satisfactory (Aeon Closed). But when I use the same HP for the iPhone 7 dongle DAC, I can't seem to find satisfactory listening volume. Every volume setting seem too high or too low to me. I wonder if I spotted it out in a blind test!


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> I don't think that it matters much to the the battery whether the Mojo is playing music or not. Most of the energy usage is by the fpga decoding the data input, even if there is no music (so the data is just bytes with a zero value), and the power usage driving headphones is just a few milliwatts. So playing music will deplete the battery slightly faster, than just leaving the mojo switched on, and presumably playing music stops the auto-shutdown operating on newer mojos.





GreenBow said:


> Obviously it matters, and that's what I was saying. The method that Rudivanb mentioned works for me, when no cables are attached. It restores battery life. When other cables connected and battery depletes didn't. Why not read what we were saying?



By the way @miketlse, sorry if this sounded short tempered or if I was having a go at you. Please don't take it that way, as it was not meant like that. I think you've always been on point.

I appreciate that if the third post specifies fully charging and completely de-charging the battery, will restore full charging capability. However that was not working for me as I usually fully charge, and then listen until flat. I was very glad when Rudivanb came up with another solution.


----------



## GrussGott

aross215 said:


> Just followed you're instructions to a T and I no longer have red balls. *Now I have red, green and blue balls.* Sounds pretty damn good though in my DT 1770's too. Gracis.


----------



## Deftone

RiseFall123 said:


> I will take the advice and I will listen to the Mojo everyday, iPhone, Tidal, HD650.
> 
> My afraid is about its "power" on the HD650 300ohm that maybe is not too much to drive them as they want to be.
> 
> Just initial thoughts yet.



Ignore that it’s not a power issue.


----------



## jarnopp

IamMathew said:


> When I compare Mojo to iPhone 7 dongle DAC, i find, that when I listen to Mojo, I find both low and high listening volumes very satisfactory (Aeon Closed). But when I use the same HP for the iPhone 7 dongle DAC, I can't seem to find satisfactory listening volume. Every volume setting seem too high or too low to me. I wonder if I spotted it out in a blind test!



Low volume on dongle DAC is not resolving enough and has too low power, and on higher volume is distorted and aggressive. Mojo mo’ betta’!


----------



## Hooster

"Dongle DAC". That sounds like some kind of torture device. Most phones these days have a perfectly usable on board DAC.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 7, 2017)

@Rudivanb

I think I may made a mistake over the battery charging, and reconditioning the battery issue.

I have found that my Mojo will give me 7hours 15 min from charge light going out.

However it gives me the full eight hours and fifteen minutes, that it did originally when new, under different charging. This is from full charge, where it's been left on charge after the charging light goes out.

Apparently once charged, the Mojo charging light goes off, then continues on trickle charge for a while. Thus topping up the battery further. I think this is what I understood from Rob Watts posts, but sorry if I am wrong.


Either using your technique did recondition the battery. Or when I was seeing about 7 hours fifteen minutes playing time. It was from only charge until the charging light goes out.


My apologies genuinely to anyone if I have misled.


----------



## RiseFall123

Still “breaking in”’ the mojo, adding 4/5 hours overall with it.

I still think that is not “filling” and driving my Hd650 as my old E1 does but I also admit that it could be more distortion on the E1 rather than real driving abilities. I don’t know also because I am dedicating to the Mojo alone for now without other A/B testing.

Still trying it.


----------



## GreenBow

RiseFall123 said:


> Still “breaking in”’ the mojo, adding 4/5 hours overall with it.
> 
> I still think that is not “filling” and driving my Hd650 as my old E1 does but I also admit that it could be more distortion on the E1 rather than real driving abilities. I don’t know also because I am dedicating to the Mojo alone for now without other A/B testing.
> 
> Still trying it.



Yeah, I mean, my Mojo is not as thick sounding as my Meridian Explorer. However when I listen to my Mojo, I don't need telling, because to me it sounds right. It might not have quite the complete characteristics that I want, but that's always the case. We need to spend ultimately a lot more to get what we want.

Overall, in balance though, the Mojo sounds right in its own field.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hello from Spain (sorry for my bad english).
This week I have purchased a new chord mojo. When the mojo arrives it was "out of battery", I am on the second charge. 

For now, i use the mojo connected to an PC through a Soundblaster USB X-FI HD (optical out / in - mojo-) and with a Sennheisser HD 380pro (54Ohm), I used (at the moment) for playing games with the Sennheiser (Battlefront 2)

The battery life with this set is only about 5 hours (second charge). Mojo seems "OK", I am charged it with an iphone adaptor until white light if off, etc, etc. When i put the mojo "ON" blue light, etc, etc....

Is normal that I only have about 5 hours of battery ???.  (Volume set low...), second charge...

I am worry about this.

What about your battery life ?, Can you post your experiences ??

Thanks, best regards.


----------



## RiseFall123

I still am after my first charge, it’s yellow, I made 4 hours I think so it could be.

Also, my HP are high impedance yet.

I can charge it also right now (yellow) instead of waiting for it to discarge totally (red) or I will ruin the battery?


----------



## TimeSnow

canali said:


> yes i do..ipod touch 6 and mojo with extender.
> sometimes there is a connection issue...rarely however...
> when it does i just remove the cck cable and then plug it back in,
> ensuring both devices are connected...usually takes care of things.
> ...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Rob Watts said:


> 1.* Get a better phone with low external magnetic fields.*
> 2. Use a case that has mild steel plates on the surface between Mojo and the phone.
> 3. Keep the mobile some distance away from Mojo.
> 
> Note that this issue is not just a Chord issue, as this noise affects other DAC amps too. Note too that it's not an issue with all phones - I have personally never ever heard RFI on Mojo or Hugo 2.



Yeah you're right. My LG G6, v30, and Note 8 are cheap-ass phones. I'll be sure to upgrade.

I like suggestion #3, too. "Oh hey, you know this device we made for you to use with your mobile device? Keep it away from your mobile device!"

I'm using my Mojo right now, I love the thing, but WOW y'all...


----------



## x RELIC x (Dec 7, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Still “breaking in”’ the mojo, adding 4/5 hours overall with it.
> 
> I still think that is not “filling” and driving my Hd650 as my old E1 does but I also admit that it could be more distortion on the E1 rather than real driving abilities. I don’t know also because I am dedicating to the Mojo alone for now without other A/B testing.
> 
> Still trying it.



My thoughts are that you’ll either like the Mojo with the HD650 or not after some time listening to it. The HD650 does have some bass roll off from 80Hz and downward so maybe the Mojo’s synergy (or lack of) with the HD650 just isn’t for you. Nothing wrong with that. The Mojo doesn’t really burn-in so unless you’ve acclimated to the sound you may want to either seek a source that meets your preferences better with the HD650, or purchase different headphones if you like the Mojo. Mathematically the power (Voltage and Current) is plenty for the HD650.

On a side note, I think it’s good that you are listening to one device for a period of time before going back to the old device as I found this way to be more revealing of characteristic differences than a/b testing. YMMV.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 8, 2017)

Still listening, still on the first charge after out of the box.

My thoughts are: everything is fine, fluid, articulate, detailed, tight and the soundstage is not narrow (as someone said here) and it's big in horizonal and in vertical way. I still hear the highs roll off yet.

*I dont have any interference noise issue at all even stick to the phone (4g on).*

But it still lacks of impact according to me and the post above me it's probably saying that technically.

I didn't make other A/B test with my Asus E1, but in my memory, there are parts in the songs when the dynamic/punch increase (usually a riff of drums) that I cannot "feel" on the Mojo and that I remember that I "feel" on the E1.

This morning I will test the Mojo as DAC (not amp) in my first system (roon+mojo+amp+speakers).

Since, impact apart, I find it awesome,* I wonder if I will change my 300ohm HD650 with an 150ohm HD660S, if that impact/punch/fullness that I miss on the Mojo will come back* or if these lackness is inside the signature of the Mojo. Because, due for it's comfort (I can use the Mojo in the bed without having too stuff in the bedroom) I could keep the Mojo and buy another headphone (keeping the HD650 for the living room).

PS: *the Mojo runs very hot.* Yesterday night, after two/three hours it was warm very much. I know it's normal but in the summer it will be fine that situation???


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Still listening, still on the first charge after out of the box.
> 
> My thoughts are: everything is fine, fluid, articulate, detailed, tight and the soundstage is not narrow (as someone said here) and it's big in horizonal and in vertical way. I still hear the highs roll off yet.
> 
> ...



Mojo does run warm, especially if you are charging at the same time,  you can play and charge at the same time, but if so, it’s recommended to start with a full charge. 

I would say keep listening.  What I started to notice after I first got Mojo was a feeling that I was hearing new things in soundstage I knew extremely well. When you can, for instance, feel like you are listening to a new master of Dark Side of the Moon after 30 years f playing the same CD, that is impressive.  And you become addicted to the details and rhythm/timing Mojo provides.


----------



## RiseFall123

Could you advice an minijack to rca cable (brand and model) in the case i decide to keep it and to use it also with my main setup (which actually it is running just now with supermarket cables)?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Could you advice an minijack to rca cable (brand and model) in the case i decide to keep it and to use it also with my main setup (which actually it is running just now with supermarket cables)?



Audioquest makes both cables and a nifty adapter, if you already have RCA cables you like:

adapter: https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-3...756500&sr=1-3&keywords=audioquest+mini-to-rca

cables (but there are many choices): https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-E...756500&sr=1-6&keywords=audioquest+mini-to-rca


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 8, 2017)

I thought about the same (evergreen), about the adapter... i wont lose quality compared to the cable?

And... about a microusb to usb cable any advice? Anker?

About the line level output, stated from my amp's manual: “Except for PHONO input (19) all other inputs are line level and will accept virtually all currently available source components.”

That means that I don’t need to go to 2V as explained here in this thread or is always better to go to 2V anyway?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> I thought about the same (evergreen), about the adapter... i wont lose quality compared to the cable?
> 
> And... about a microusb to usb cable any advice? Anker?
> 
> ...



Depending on your view of how much difference cables make, but the adapter is more versatile, especially if you already have decent RCA.  I think the trade-off is balanced, because it may be more solid construction from 1/8 to RCA, whereas the cable may have smaller solder points.  For micro-to-USB, the AQ Forest cable I've used, but again, your opinion of different digital cables should determine how much you might want to spend.

For voltage, I'd try 3V because it's convenient, but experiment with 3-4 clicks down (2.1 or 1.9V), and see if it sounds cleaner or not.


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> Depending on your view of how much difference cables make, but the adapter is more versatile, especially if you already have decent RCA.  I think the trade-off is balanced, because it may be more solid construction from 1/8 to RCA, whereas the cable may have smaller solder points.  For micro-to-USB, the AQ Forest cable I've used, but again, your opinion of different digital cables should determine how much you might want to spend.
> 
> For voltage, I'd try 3V because it's convenient, but experiment with 3-4 clicks down (2.1 or 1.9V), and see if it sounds cleaner or not.



Very helpful!

About the voltage, when I click down colour remain the same, it’s should be so?


----------



## 435279

SomeGuyDude said:


> Yeah you're right. My LG G6, v30, and Note 8 are cheap-ass phones. I'll be sure to upgrade.
> 
> I like suggestion #3, too. "Oh hey, you know this device we made for you to use with your mobile device? Keep it away from your mobile device!"
> 
> I'm using my Mojo right now, I love the thing, but WOW y'all...



I've been giving Rob's magnetic field radiation theory some thought, I'm not an expert though, just an armchair keyboard warrior. 

Rob may well be correct, we know from electrical first principals that Magnetism and electric currents are related. I don't believe iron or steel shielding between the Phone and Mojo will help much here though.

I believe what may be happening is the magnetic field from the phone is generating a tiny electrical current in the headphone wire which is being fed back into the Mojo's sensitive circuitry. I find if I keep the headphone wire away from the phone it helps with the noise.

One of the selling points of the Mojo, the simple output driver circuit may be making things worse as there is less decoupling of noise fed back into the FPGA, the very design choice to give us a cleaner simpler output path is reducing quality when Mojo is used with a phone.

If there is any validity to this theory then magnetically shielding the headphone cable should quieten things down a bit. I not sure how to magnetically shield the entire length of the headphone cable, perhaps a ferrite core on the headphone wire close to the plug will help.

Now back to my armchair.


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Very helpful!
> 
> About the voltage, when I click down colour remain the same, it’s should be so?



It doesn't change much, but it does change.  It goes from more viloet to dark blue to light bllue on its way through the reverse rainbow.  Here are pics, but hard to capture:

Line out:





-4 clicks:




-8 clicks:


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> By the way @miketlse, sorry if this sounded short tempered or if I was having a go at you. Please don't take it that way, as it was not meant like that. I think you've always been on point.



I was a bit taken aback by your comments, largely because they seemed so 'out of character' for you.
I decided to delete my post, rather than accidently start an argument.
It's water under the bridge now.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 8, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Very helpful!
> 
> About the voltage, when I click down colour remain the same, it’s should be so?



Yes. Don't worry. Four clicks down is what we are all using for 2V line-level. ..I used to run my Mojo into a set of Q Acoustic BT3 that are active speakers. The line level on them was specified at 2V, and 2.25V as overload. With the Chord Mojo on 3V I used to hear clipping occasionally. When I used four clicks down from 3V, the problem was fully solved.

The colour of the volume orbs might not change much over four clicks, so no worries. On mine, one orb shifts colour very slightly over four clicks.

I would say just keep going with your Mojo, and please let us know what you think eventually. ... I clearly remember being in that, 'not sure place' at first. Other people have said they experienced the same when they started. I think possibly because there is so much information and spacialisation with the Mojo. It takes some time to figure it all out, when coming from a very different DAC. For me there was adjustment from a thick sound Meridian Explorer too, to the more natural Mojo. .... Either that, or burn in. (Am gonna get my ears clipped for mentioning burn in, haha.)




miketlse said:


> I was a bit taken aback by your comments, largely because they seemed so 'out of character' for you.
> I decided to delete my post, rather than accidently start an argument.
> It's water under the bridge now.



Thank you Mike; you rock.

I noticed you not posting for a couple of days, and hoped I hadn't hacked you off. I was getting worried.

I think my post was more of a, "Look look - read read". However I posted quickly in reply, and did not think out what I was doing. (As said earlier, absolutely not aimed at you. I was just kind of excited by what I thought was happening.)

I was also eventually rejoicing when I think I worked out what as happening. In that my Mojo has not lost any charge capacity in a year exactly now from new. That's got to be good for Chord's reputation, and my peace of mind.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> I noticed you not posting for a couple of days, and hoped I hadn't hacked you off. I was getting worried.



It is true that I have not been posting much for a week or so.
There are a few individuals hacking me off on the chord threads at the moment, and it has been made clear by some of them that my posts on the Poly thread are unwelcome, so i am taking a breather and saving my energy for when i can help someone in genuine need.


----------



## Pepito

Throwing in my 2 cents about the Mojo and AQ Jitterbug.

After doing some A/B with and without the AQ, I'd have to agree with some other members on this forum who think that the Jitterbug makes some noticeable sonic differences. I say noticeable and not improvement. The Jitterbug makes the bass more prominent and the mids are brought forward slightly as well. What this does to the sound is make it less transparent. The highs aren't rolled off, but they appear to since the bass and mids are taking up more space. The depth and soundstage seems to be reduced because the sound is much more "forward." This was all done with my CA Vega's, and to those that are familiar with them you can imagine how the Jitterbug would make it sound more congested. The overall signature is smoother without the Jitterbug. 

I was first intrigued by elnero's description of the Mojo + Jitterbug because the Jitterbug helped my other setups sound better. But after spending some time without the Jitterbug I will be keeping it out.


----------



## GreenBow

I seem to recall Rob Watts liking the JitterBug, I think with the Mojo, too.

I have a question though. Is the need for JitterBug removed when using one of Chord's DACs that have galvanic isolation?


----------



## Pepito

GreenBow said:


> I seem to recall Rob Watts liking the JitterBug, I think with the Mojo, too.
> 
> I have a question though. Is the need for JitterBug removed when using one of Chord's DACs that have galvanic isolation?



Watt's tried it out with the Dave. He noticed an improvement with the Jitterbug and Dave, and the Dave has proper isolation. 

YMMW in the subjective world of audiophile's


----------



## GreenBow

Pepito said:


> Watt's tried it out with the Dave. He noticed an improvement with the Jitterbug and Dave, and the Dave has proper isolation.
> 
> YMMW in the subjective world of audiophile's



Thank you Mython. I think I might as well just try one. (I also know that What Hi-Fi like the JitterBug.)

I am wrangling over maybe buying another DAC right now; a Chord one of course, (well duh). ...... Whether or not to get one with galvanic isolation.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Curious about the creator of the Chord Electronics Dave, Hugo and Mojo? Our Rob Watts interview is now online for your reading pleasure.
An interesting read, perfect for when you're bored of X-mas shopping 
https://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-rob-watts/


----------



## SomeGuyDude

RiseFall123 said:


> I will take the advice and I will listen to the Mojo everyday, iPhone, Tidal, HD650.
> 
> My afraid is about its "power" on the HD650 300ohm that maybe is not too much to drive them as they want to be.
> 
> Just initial thoughts yet.



I can say with confidence the Mojo drives the HD650's _gorgeously_.


----------



## RiseFall123

SomeGuyDude said:


> I can say with confidence the Mojo drives the HD650's _gorgeously_.



Good for me, I still testing it (4th day), it did two full charges since I received (new).

Thoughts:

- Still miss "impact" and "dynamic" in some drums part of songs that I know very well

- Every some minutes (say 15/20) I need to increase a little the volume (two/three clicks), don't know why

- It works good also as dac for my main living room system, surpriced very good for music and less for movies (the Asus Xonar E1 seem better for this)

I'm still in the break-in time (hardware or brain still don't know yet).


----------



## MementoMori99 (Dec 9, 2017)

For those who are new to the Mojo, based upon personal experience, it is my opinion that a "minimum" of 24-hrs. of break-in with medium volume music is required to realize it's best sound potential.  Also, after breaking it in, I highly recommend that one warms it up for a "minimum" of 10-min. with medium volume music before critically listening to it.  This, of course, is coming from a cold state.


----------



## RiseFall123

MementoMori99 said:


> For those who are new to the Mojo, based upon personal experience, it is my opinion that a "minimum" of 24-hrs. of break-in with medium volume music is required to realize it's best sound potential.  Also, after breaking it in, I highly recommend that one warms it up for a "minimum" of 10-min. with medium volume music before critically listening to it.  This, of course, is coming from a cold state.



Between your iPhone 6 and the AQ cable (I will buy it soon) do you have the Apple camera cable, right?


----------



## MementoMori99 (Dec 9, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Between your iPhone 6 and the AQ cable (I will buy it soon) do you have the Apple camera cable, right?



Yes, I have the one with two usb outlets.  One for data and the other for charging.  In other words, it allows me to listen to music and charge my phone simultaneously.

https://www.amazon.com/Apple-MK0W2A...qid=1512842142&sr=8-10&keywords=dragonfly+red


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Good for me, I still testing it (4th day), it did two full charges since I received (new).
> 
> Thoughts:
> 
> ...


Firstly, which types of music do you prefer to listen to?

Switching now to an iems analogy.
I have the Mojo and Hugo 2.
At the start of the year, I had several pairs of beyer headphones (best of all i liked the sound from the Tesla headphone drivers), and purchased some AKT8ie Mk2 iems (beyer built, AK tuned). On Head-Fi I was advised that the T8ie can initially sound slightly light in the bass department, compared to the other beyer headphones, but that after a period of use I would have grown accustomed to the T8ie bass (very precise and revealing, but lacking the bass boom of many consumer iems).
The advice proved correct, and my brain/ears became accustomed to the T8ie.
I do wonder if you with your Mojo are experiencing the initial stage of growing accustomed to the bass sound signature.
Please don't reject the Mojo immediately, because given a bit more aclimatisation, you could grow to love the sound signature.
If after an extended period of listening, you still don't like the sound signature, then at least you have given the Mojo 'a fair chance'.

I too find that the Mojo works well as a source for my living room system.
I don't worry too much about whether it is perfect for movies, because movie soundtracks have been subjected to so much DSP, that i doubt there is much real 'sound/music' left to hear.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 9, 2017)

miketlse said:


> Firstly, which types of music do you prefer to listen to?
> 
> I do wonder if you with your Mojo are experiencing the initial stage of growing accustomed to the bass sound signature.
> Please don't reject the Mojo immediately, because given a bit more aclimatisation, you could grow to love the sound signature.
> ...



About the music I hear, in hearphones mostly modern prog-metal, then some grunge, rock and pop mostly 90's, then Beatles, Police, Yes. Few hip-hop and r'n'b especially from 90's. Instead in the living room (speakers) I also listen to some dance and electronic music (ala Duft Punk for example).

So variuous kind.

In the main setup, as only dac, the Mojo is brillant and I don't need to "break-in", it destroy in every field my Asus E1. I also notice that the "roll off highs" are also present here but not a problem, less fatiguing listening from the metal tweeter of my B&W 685 S2 is welcome... but the detail is all there. The music "breathe" more and in albums I listened millions of times (I just listened Scenes From a Memory by Dream Theater) not a single note out of place, very crisp and clear acoustic guitars, drums so high detailed and some instruments I never notice in the past.

Now, as you said, I will give it chances for headphones too. I don't blame it for the bass that is "smaller" than the E1 on the HD650, what I blame is a lack of "impact" in some parts that I was used to hear with the E1 that here seem missing.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> About the music I hear, in hearphones mostly modern prog-metal, then some grunge, rock and pop mostly 90's, then Beatles, Police, Yes. Few hip-hop and r'n'b especially from 90's. Instead in the living room (speakers) I also listen to some dance and electronic music (ala Duft Punk for example).
> 
> So variuous kind.
> 
> ...


Interesting reply.
I bought the Steve Wilson remixes of Close to the edge, Relayer and Tales of Topograhic Oceans, and Mojo and Hugo 2 do make them sound like completely new albums.
I also listen to a friends internet radio show broadcasting alternative rock, something that i would not have listened to twenty years ago, and Mojo and Hugo 2 enable me to hear so much detail in the tracks, that each week I identify bands to explore further.
I also am thinking of exploring Daft Punk. I remember just a few years ago when they were on every billboard at every railway station in France, but now I am starting to think that all the marketing hype etc has died down, and that Mojo can allow me to explore the music properly.


----------



## jarnopp

MementoMori99 said:


> This, of course, is coming from a cold state.



Southern California is not cold.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

My only opinion of bit-depth and sample rate: as long as it matches the source, it's going to sound fine. 44.1KHz is far more than enough fidelity for the physical limits of human hearing, the issue is only when resampling happens because artifacts pop up.


----------



## RiseFall123

miketlse said:


> Interesting reply.
> I bought the Steve Wilson remixes of Close to the edge, Relayer and Tales of Topograhic Oceans, and Mojo and Hugo 2 do make them sound like completely new albums.
> I also listen to a friends internet radio show broadcasting alternative rock, something that i would not have listened to twenty years ago, and Mojo and Hugo 2 enable me to hear so much detail in the tracks, that each week I identify bands to explore further.
> I also am thinking of exploring Daft Punk. I remember just a few years ago when they were on every billboard at every railway station in France, but now I am starting to think that all the marketing hype etc has died down, and that Mojo can allow me to explore the music properly.



Wilson is an audiophile so I can imagine those remastered high quality (and Close to the edge is already very good in original mixed, so it will be even greater).

Duft Punk makes every setup “to sing”, very complete mixings from bottom ends to highs.

The Mojo already won a stable place in the living room setup (roon/amp/speakers) and now I continuing testing for headphones (iphone/tidal), for now pro and cons with them.


----------



## GrussGott

RiseFall123 said:


> Wilson is an audiophile so I can imagine those remastered high quality (and Close to the edge is already very good in original mixed, so it will be even greater).
> 
> Duft Punk makes every setup “to sing”, very complete mixings from bottom ends to highs.
> 
> The Mojo already won a stable place in the living room setup (roon/amp/speakers) and now I continuing testing for headphones (iphone/tidal), for now pro and cons with them.



I've been bopping between the HD600 and Th-X00 and it seems to be a great pairing.  I did about 3 hours last night and every time something didn't sound right I'd pop on the other pair and it sounded great.


----------



## MementoMori99

jarnopp said:


> Southern California is not cold.



I was referring to the Mojo from the "off" position or cold state.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

BTW, is there any reason not to use this thing with really low impedance IEMs? I picked up some iBasso IT03's and I really hope it doesn't end up with a weird mismatch.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

GrussGott said:


> I've been bopping between the HD600 and Th-X00 and it seems to be a great pairing.  I did about 3 hours last night and every time something didn't sound right I'd pop on the other pair and it sounded great.



Senns pair REALLY well with the Mojo. 600/650/700/800/800S all.


----------



## cyclops214

SomeGuyDude said:


> BTW, is there any reason not to use this thing with really low impedance IEMs? I picked up some iBasso IT03's and I really hope it doesn't end up with a weird mismatch.


It will be fine I am using the SE846 With mine And those are 9ohms And I have no problem whatsoever.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Dec 9, 2017)

Mojo started cutting out. If I move it, it disconnect from the USB. Both ports on my laptop, two different cables.

I have now had pretty much all of my equipment break, and I haven't even been abusive with it. It's just been sitting on a table or in my lap.

I am... extraordinarily upset. This is now a few thousand dollars of equipment that has all broken on me in a few months, without me doing anything to warrant it. Meanwhile, the laptops and other crap I've got that HAS actually fallen on the floor or had some coffee on it is going fine.


----------



## Donie Ray Samba-an

Has anyone tried mojo on iPod Touch 6th Gen. running iOS 8.4.1?


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 10, 2017)

After having owned two Mojos for two whole years, I can't believe I missed out on using optical. I naturally chose USB from PC, and part of that decision was my motherboard which has no optical.

However after starting to read the Hugo 2 thread, I re-read opinions about optical being better. That being due to noise on the USB power lines, and PCs being full of noise. Anyway I have singled out the Audioquest JitterBug on my to buy list. Probably order today or for sure in next three days.

I also bought an adapter for my PC which will give me an optical out. Only a cheap thing on ebay, https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPDIF-Optical-and-RCA-Out-Plate-Cable-Bracket-for-ASUS-Gigabyte-MSI-Motherboard/182484182912?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648

It takes optical from a header on the motherboard, and sends to rear of PC. However I am concerned about noise inside the PC again, and the device will use power rails from the motherboard header. This may interfere with the signal before it's converted to optical, before being sent to DAC. (I did buy a very good power supply though, and hopefully that will reduce noise.)

Another option is to buy a lower end quality sound card that has shielding and optical out. Getting kind of like a dog chasing its tail though, meaning looking for solution after solution.


However the results should be getting more sound quality from the Mojo. It makes me realise that I have not heard the Mojo at its best yet. Considering how it sounds already, that's quite something to think about. .................. Still sulking a bit though.However I decided long ago, that my next PC build will have a motherboard with optical. All should be well again in the universe then.


----------



## RiseFall123

Donie Ray Samba-an said:


> Has anyone tried mojo on iPod Touch 6th Gen. running iOS 8.4.1?



Not tried, here the manual:
_"In order to use USB audio you will require an Apple device running iOS6 or later and *it needs the
lightning connector* rather than the old 30 pin connector.
You require the Apple camera connection kit which will enable a standard USB connection from the
lightning port. Use this cable with the short USB to micro USB cable to connect Mojo. All audio will
then play through Mojo."_


----------



## jarnopp

GreenBow said:


> After having owned two Mojos for two whole years, I can't believe I missed out on using optical. I naturally chose USB from PC, and part of that decision was my motherboard which has no optical.
> 
> However after starting to read the Hugo 2 thread, I re-read opinions about optical being better. That being due to noise on the USB power lines, and PCs being full of noise. Anyway I have singled out the Audioquest JitterBug on my to buy list. Probably order today or for sure in next three days.
> 
> ...



What about something like this:  
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FEDHHKE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Pretty cheap and doesn’t require power. Don’t know how the dac iin it is, but for converting to optical, might be just fine.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> After having owned two Mojos for two whole years, I can't believe I missed out on using optical. I naturally chose USB from PC, and part of that decision was my motherboard which has no optical.
> 
> However after starting to read the Hugo 2 thread, I re-read opinions about optical being better. That being due to noise on the USB power lines, and PCs being full of noise. Anyway I have singled out the Audioquest JitterBug on my to buy list. Probably order today or for sure in next three days.
> 
> ...


I think that @Music Alchemist has recommended an interface like this on one of the threads https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0023BYDHK
It avoids the need to plug devices into the motherboard.


----------



## GreenBow

jarnopp said:


> What about something like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FEDHHKE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Pretty cheap and doesn’t require power. Don’t know how the dac iin it is, but for converting to optical, might be just fine.





miketlse said:


> I think that @Music Alchemist has recommended an interface like this on one of the threads https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0023BYDHK
> It avoids the need to plug devices into the motherboard.



Thank you both very much for these. I never even new they existed. That's a quicker way than waiting for the unit that I have ordered on ebay to come from China. It doesn't matter if I end up with two options, as options are good, I run more than one PC.)

Also cheaper than buying something like a shielded PCI (-E) slot sound card from someone like ASUS. I think I might google for a while to find the least noisy option.

I have my happy face on now.


----------



## RiseFall123

Does somebody here use *Roon (for desktop) and Tidal (for mobile) *like me?

Just to ask another opinion about the SQ with the Mojo of them.

Wonder if deserve to create another "Roon station" or continue to just use Tidal for mobile with the Mojo.

I could make an AB test myself, but now I am focused to make other AB test and don't want to confuse myself


----------



## Hooster

GreenBow said:


> However after starting to read the Hugo 2 thread, I re-read opinions about optical being better. That being due to noise on the USB power lines, and PCs being full of noise. Anyway I have singled out the Audioquest JitterBug on my to buy list. Probably order today or for sure in next three days.



I can recommend the Schiit Wyrd.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Does somebody here use *Roon (for desktop) and Tidal (for mobile) *like me?
> 
> Just to ask another opinion about the SQ with the Mojo of them.
> 
> ...


Most of the Roon talk seems to be on the Poly thread, especially about using Poly as a Roon endpoint.
I think Roon also gets mentioned on the DAVE and Hugo 2 threads.


----------



## Music Alchemist (Dec 10, 2017)

I haven't posted in this thread in awhile! It's too much work to keep up with all the posts now since I'm doing so many other things.



miketlse said:


> I think that @Music Alchemist has recommended an interface like this on one of the threads https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0023BYDHK
> It avoids the need to plug devices into the motherboard.



Yep, I used the UCA202 to output optical to the Mojo.

I also use it as a DAC at the moment. (Keeping costs down until I upgrade to higher-end speakers, then I'll get back into high-end DACs.)


----------



## RiseFall123

Quick question: What the benefits using Mojo as dac with some valve amp like the little dot iv? It deserves the money?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Quick question: What the benefits using Mojo as dac with some valve amp like the little dot iv? It deserves the money?





RiseFall123 said:


> Does somebody here use *Roon (for desktop) and Tidal (for mobile) *like me?
> 
> Just to ask another opinion about the SQ with the Mojo of them.
> 
> ...



To my ears, Roon,s protocol sounds better than Airplay. That is using Poly as an end point with Mojo and compared to using Poly as Airplay to Mojo (you can do either). 



RiseFall123 said:


> Quick question: What the benefits using Mojo as dac with some valve amp like the little dot iv? It deserves the money?



Unless you headphones require more power to reach a certain listening level with the type of music you are playing, then the benefit of adding any amp is only to adjust the sound to your liking. This is not a bad thing and may make all the difference in your listening pleasure.


----------



## maxh22

jarnopp said:


> To my ears, Roon,s protocol sounds better than Airplay. That is using Poly as an end point with Mojo and compared to using Poly as Airplay to Mojo (you can do either).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you say its a big difference?  I should receive the tour Poly this Friday and I'll definitely make sure to try Roon along with Airplay and Bluetooth.


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> To my ears, Roon,s protocol sounds better than Airplay. That is using Poly as an end point with Mojo and compared to using Poly as Airplay to Mojo (you can do either).
> .



I meant: mobile/tidal/mojo and desktop/roon/mojo/asio.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 10, 2017)

Hooster said:


> I can recommend the Schiit Wyrd.



Many thanks. Lots of choice now. I didn't know what the Wyrd gadget was until now, but I've seen it mentioned.

I am painfully looking at the Chord Hugo 2, so I''d want my signals as clean as possible. However even if I stick with Mojo for a while, I want to make it as solid and fine sounding as possible.


(I'd be surprised though if I make it a week without giving in to the craving for a Hugo 2. I have been working my way though the Hugo 2 thread. I decided I had questions to look at answers for  first before making my choice. I'm agonising agonising over 2Qute and Hugo TT too. .. Having said that, I very recently upgraded my desktop audio rig, and so the Mojo is sounding even better. (My previous desktop Q Acoustics BT3 just weren't cutting it really, although good for their price.)

On the Hugo 2 thread, I've made it to page 280 so far. Most of the first 200 pages were pure speculation. It means you can skim read for signs from people that have a Hugo 2, or Rob's posts. Still takes an eon though, like yesterday I was at it reading, for least half a day.)


----------



## jarnopp

maxh22 said:


> Would you say its a big difference?  I should receive the tour Poly this Friday and I'll definitely make sure to try Roon along with Airplay and Bluetooth.



I would say big as in when listening I say say, “ouch, that is clearly on the wrong input!”  They are close, but with extended listening Roon sounds a bit smoother, more relaxed.  Maybe it has better timing, which Mojo is very good at conveying.


----------



## Donie Ray Samba-an

RiseFall123 said:


> Not tried, here the manual:
> _"In order to use USB audio you will require an Apple device running iOS6 or later and *it needs the
> lightning connector* rather than the old 30 pin connector.
> You require the Apple camera connection kit which will enable a standard USB connection from the
> ...



But apple cck is only compatible with iOS 9.0 and above.


----------



## musickid

is it normal for the mojo headphone connector to be 'picky' about which headphone jack connectors it accepts. i find my oppo pm1 3.5mm jack did not fit but when attached to a grado adaptor all is ok after a bit of adjustment. for eg in one port its difficult to get sound however in the other port it needs minimal adjustment to get full vibrant sound. when i use my beyer dt880 3.5mm connector however it fits perfectly with a click into both mojo ports with full sound instantly no worries. i would like to know if this kind of behaviour can be normal for mojo? i know other connections experience various issues at times. currently using pm1 with grado adaptor and sounds excellent.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

musickid said:


> is it normal for the mojo headphone connector to be 'picky' about which headphone jack connectors it accepts. i find my oppo pm1 3.5mm jack did not fit but when attached to a grado adaptor all is ok after a bit of adjustment. for eg in one port its difficult to get sound however in the other port it needs minimal adjustment to get full vibrant sound. when i use my beyer dt880 3.5mm connector however it fits perfectly with a click into both mojo ports with full sound instantly no worries. i would like to know if this kind of behaviour can be normal for mojo? i know other connections experience various issues at times. currently using pm1 with grado adaptor and sounds excellent.



The jack on the "bulb" side of mine has been picky as hell, I think that's a common issue.

It's a good thing the Mojo sounds so  good, I wouldn't put up with this crap normally.


----------



## GrussGott

GreenBow said:


> Many thanks. Lots of choice now. I didn't know what the Wyrd gadget was until now, but I've seen it mentioned.
> 
> I am painfully looking at the Chord Hugo 2, so I''d want my signals as clean as possible. However even if I stick with Mojo for a while, I want to make it as solid and fine sounding as possible.



Optical s/pdif isn't without it's problems and many would say it's much more jitter prone than USB whereas USB runs into problems on the receiving end if there is a lot of noise and it amps up the processing ... Schiit clearly seems to be going the USB route, choosing to clean up the USB and then outputs to coax s/pdif in the Eitr and recently adding in its Gen 5 USB.  There's also rumors they're working on their own USB chipset to handle the processing load.

I started out using optical on the mojo out of my MacBook but have switched to USB as I notice no difference in light A/B testing and USB is just much more convenient.  As for the Hugo, I just don't get the argument for it when you could buy endgame DAC & tube amp for the same price or multiple of them (e.g. woo audio WA2 and schiit gumby) or if you need transportable you could get woo WA8 and new set of nice headphones.  But the heart wants what it wants.


----------



## musickid (Dec 10, 2017)

the hugo2 is just about its unmatched sq at this price range. it drives nearly all cans well. wyrd and such devices just add rf interference making the sound brighter which is mistakingly perceived as being better imho.


----------



## x RELIC x (Dec 11, 2017)

GrussGott said:


> or if you need transportable you could get woo WA8 and new set of nice headphones. But the heart wants what it wants.



The WA8 is rather low on its power output, very low battery life, and a rather pedestrian ESS DAC (IMO). Combine that with a warm lush sound and not very impressive distortion levels and it may not be for everyone for the price. I’m not saying the sound is bad, but perhaps not for everyone. As you say ‘the heart wants what the heart wants’.


----------



## Deftone

musickid said:


> the hugo2 is just about its unmatched sq at this price range. it drives nearly all cans well. wyrd and such devices just add rf interference making the sound brighter which is mistakingly perceived as being better imho.



I think the wyrds job is to clean up the usb a bit


----------



## bunkbail

Hey guys,

I wanted to connect my Mojo to an external amp using the line level mode (press both volume buttons while switching on). As per the manual, the volume balls should illuminate light blue but mine doesn't, it lights up in purple. What gives? Also, if I turn it off and turn back on, it stays on purple when supposedly it should be reset back on previous volume before it was set to line level mode, no?


----------



## jarnopp

bunkbail said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanted to connect my Mojo to an external amp using the line level mode (press both volume buttons while switching on). As per the manual, the volume balls should illuminate light blue but mine doesn't, it lights up in purple. What gives? Also, if I turn it off and turn back on, it stays on purple when supposedly it should be reset back on previous volume before it was set to line level mode, no?



This is what line out looks like. (Picture taken on dimmed ball setting.) There can be some variation. If you adjust the volume at all after using line out, that will become the new setting when turning back on.  Line level is just a shortcut to manually setting the volume. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2312#post-13902019


----------



## bunkbail

jarnopp said:


> This is what line out looks like. (Picture taken on dimmed ball setting.) There can be some variation. If you adjust the volume at all after using line out, that will become the new setting when turning back on.  Line level is just a shortcut to manually setting the volume.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2312#post-13902019



Thanks. That cleared some things up. I guess line out just sets volume/voltage at 3V, but not bypass the amp section of Mojo (is there even an amp section in Mojo?).


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 11, 2017)

GrussGott said:


> Optical s/pdif isn't without it's problems and many would say it's much more jitter prone than USB whereas USB runs into problems on the receiving end if there is a lot of noise and it amps up the processing ... Schiit clearly seems to be going the USB route, choosing to clean up the USB and then outputs to coax s/pdif in the Eitr and recently adding in its Gen 5 USB.  There's also rumors they're working on their own USB chipset to handle the processing load.
> 
> I started out using optical on the mojo out of my MacBook but have switched to USB as I notice no difference in light A/B testing and USB is just much more convenient.  As for the Hugo, I just don't get the argument for it when you could buy endgame DAC & tube amp for the same price or multiple of them (e.g. woo audio WA2 and schiit gumby) or if you need transportable you could get woo WA8 and new set of nice headphones.  But the heart wants what it wants.



Well Chord DACs are immune to jitter, as the samples are re-clocked inside the DAC at the correct sampling frequency. Therefor making optical the most likely to be most accurate, if file storage device is noise free.

I am exploring USB clean up, of the power lines. I think I am going to get a JitterBug, or WYRD. If it improves the signal even slightly, it will be worth it. The Chord Mojo is stunning, and I know it's signature well on USB, so I should spot any improvement. I think the noticeable gains are more solidity,  and a bit more clarity. ..........

In the case of optical. I think it will be a matter of getting the signal through a device which creates the optical signal. One that doesn't suffer USB noise. I am actually thinking it might be best to get a sound card that specialises in being shielded. Or put a JitterBug or WYRD on an external USB to optical converter.

(There is a very strong argument for getting rid of noise. If it's the case that it messes up the signal processing or samples. I guess it only takes one bit (of a byte/packet/sample) to be off, and one sample is lost. ... I was recently doing some work in Cubase. I discovered that changing one sample point even fractionally was noticeable, if you knew previously how it should sound. .. Anyway that's all for another thread.)


I don't agree that for me, about what you said, about value for money spending. Or that there is an end game DAC and amplifier worth buying at the price range you suggest. Of Chord Hugo £1,400, or Hugo 2 £1,800. Maybe in the world of headphone amplifiers, but not in the world of regular hi-fi amplifiers. A headphone amplifier would be useless to me, as I only use headphones part of the time. Then when I use headphones I plug them into the DAC. Waste of money buying a headphone amplifier then, since you gain nothing from using one. The further you travel from DAC to headphones, the more signal you lose. If you are happy with Chord DAC, you use that.

In terms of DAC cost alone, the Hugo TT was widely regarded as setting the standard at its price, when reviewed at £3,000. Yet some feel the Hugo 2 outperforms the Hugo TT. I guess either DAC would make someone happy, but neither are acknowledged as end game. They are close enough, to be extremely happy to live with though, and 'feel end-game' though . However not end game, since everyone is aware of the Chord DAVE anyway.


----------



## musickid

i don't think a usb to spdif interface will sound any different to optical straight out of a computer. in fact the convertor might introduce problems by messing up the clock reference used by the dac and the clock in the spdif of the computer. my description needs improving here.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 11, 2017)

musickid said:


> i don't think a usb to spdif interface will sound any different to optical straight out of a computer. in fact the convertor might introduce problems by messing up the clock reference used by the dac and the clock in the spdif of the computer. my description needs improving here.



I am not sure whether putting a USB clean-up on a USB-to-optical device, would mess anything up. No idea. However I don't think that the DAC controls SPDIF asynchronously. I think the bits a totally sent and controlled by the computer. I think the DAC is simply sat on the end and sees the light patterns coming in. However the samples are iso-synchronously dealt with, by Chord DACs, (meaning clocked).

I presume this is the case with optical. I doubt my Mojo sends talk to my desktop digital radio, when it gets optical from it.

I don't have an optical output on my PC. Only a header on the motherboard. Or I will use a sound card, or an external USB>optical.


----------



## Light - Man

MementoMori99 said:


> I was referring to the Mojo from the "off" position or cold state.



Indeed! It is fluffing freezing here also!


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 11, 2017)

GreenBow said:


> Well Chord DACs are immune to jitter, as the samples are re-clocked inside the DAC at the correct sampling frequency. Therefor making optical the most likely to be most accurate, if file storage device is noise free.



That doesn't sound consistent with what I know about USB versus s/pdif, i.e., USB agrees upfront versus s/pdif which has to agree with every sample, but I haven't dug into it much deeper than that.  (actually I have I just don't remember the details) nevertheless, saying that any device is "immune" from jitter seems risky.  I know Rob prefers the sound of optical, I've heard other say the opposite, but the industry is clearly going USB.  That may be for convenience, but I've read (and forgotten) many technical arguments about why USB is the better standard.


----------



## AndrewH13

GrussGott said:


> That doesn't sound consistent with what I know about USB versus s/pdif, i.e., USB agrees upfront versus s/pdif which has to agree with every sample, but I haven't dug into it much deeper than that.  (actually I have I just don't remember the details) nevertheless, saying that any device is "immune" from jitter seems risky.  I know Rob prefers the sound of optical, I've heard other say the opposite, but the industry is clearly going USB.  That may be for convenience, but I've read (and forgotten) many technical arguments about why USB is the better standard.



Just to throw a spanner in the works, I always prefer s/pdif Coax 
Talking Mojo and Hugo 1 and 2 with DAPs, and Hugo from Sonos into 2 channel hifi. But never use laptop for music which may be different. But no need for anything wrapped round cables, no limited bandwidth problems, just good sound.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 11, 2017)

I'd like to have USB, optical, and coaxial, as options to use. It makes sense to me then to have all the options working at their best.

I don't understand how you don't reason why Chord DACs are immune to jitter. Jitter is a timing error. Chord DACs re-clock all the samples using a very accurate clock. You're going to have to use the search function on the thread to find out. I can't explain it any other way. It's been covered because I remember double checking it myself, and Rob Watts answered.

I think you're right about USB needing to agree data sent was correct. I am sure I read that Chord DACs resend for data if there is an error. ... However my purpose of wanting to clean the USB line, isn't to corrects those kind of errors. It's to correct noise within the DAC, that gets in via USB power lines.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 11, 2017)

AndrewH13 said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works, I always prefer s/pdif Coax
> Talking Mojo and Hugo 1 and 2 with DAPs, and Hugo from Sonos into 2 channel hifi. But never use laptop for music which may be different. But no need for anything wrapped round cables, no limited bandwidth problems, just good sound.



I think going off what the conversation has been recently, that you're right. Please could you remind me in a few words what USB vs optical, for you is like.

(Sorry, but I can't remember the qualities that people say get enhanced with optical. Probably though, just better overall. I would love to hear Mojo at it's absolute best. I sounds so good as I have it now with my amplifier and (my incredible to me) desktop speakers.)


----------



## AndrewH13

GreenBow said:


> I think going off what the conversation has been recently, that you're right. Please could you remind me in a few words what USB vs optical, for you is like.
> 
> (Sorry, but I can't remember the qualities that people say get enhanced with optical. Probably though, just better overall. I would love to hear Mojo at it's absolute best. I sounds so good as I have it now with my amplifier and (my incredible) desktop speakers.)



My experience is there is little between the three, provided all are at their best. But coax just has so little to go wrong, so you know you don't need to modify it. I've used DACs in my hifi (improving CD and later streaming) from the first Arcam Black Box, liked Rob's Deltic DAC,  to more recently Rega and Naim DACs, then Mojo and Hugos with a special word for TT that I had for review. Whenever there was the option of Optical and Coax, I always found Coax more engaging. I know Rob has a slight preference for Optical, but then Rob likes some warm headphones that I find a bit soft!


----------



## AndrewH13

Regarding USB, I've only recently used it, prefering Daps to computers as a source.  Few months ago I bought a Pioneer Dap going cheap and use it alternating with a Questyle QP1R via Hugo into Tag McLaren hifi. The Pioneer uses USB, the Questyle Optical. I can't hear any difference, so believe I am hearing Hugo coping with a good signal from both. 

But Mojo and Hugo II are connected to ibasso and fiio Daps via very short Coax for iem and headphone listening respectively. 

Like you say, good to have a choice of all three methods of connectivity.


----------



## GreenBow

AndrewH13 said:


> Regarding USB, I've only recently used it, prefering Daps to computers as a source.  Few months ago I bought a Pioneer Dap going cheap and use it alternating with a Questyle QP1R via Hugo into Tag McLaren hifi. The Pioneer uses USB, the Questyle Optical. I can't hear any difference, so believe I am hearing Hugo coping with a good signal from both.
> 
> But Mojo and Hugo II are connected to ibasso and fiio Daps via very short Coax for iem and headphone listening respectively.
> 
> Like you say, good to have a choice of all three methods of connectivity.



Ahh, yes I think that USB on a computer is going to be substantially worse than a DAP. I clearly recall Rob Watts telling us that PCs are (very) noisy.

I also read him saying he found his laptop quiet, on the USB. Being due to laptops requiring less power as they have evolved. Also I think I recall him saying, something about being happy with optical and USB on it. ...... Overall though, I think the residing issue was that with noisier sources, that optical was better than USB. I think that's what it was.

Sorry I didn't mean to be nagging you for information or data. I just couldn't recall the words folk used to describe optical vs noisier USB, or USB generally.

No worries but thank you a lot, anyway.


----------



## AndrewH13

GreenBow said:


> Ahh, yes I think that USB on a computer is going to be substantially worse than a DAP. I clearly recall Rob Watts telling us that PCs are (very) noisy.
> 
> I also read him saying he found his laptop quiet, on the USB. Being due to laptops requiring less power as they have evolved. Also I think I recall him saying, something about being happy with optical and USB on it. ...... Overall though, I think the residing issue was that with noisier sources, that optical was better than USB. I think that's what it was.
> 
> ...



Just A Coincidence, but we both have made the same amount of HeadFi posts


----------



## Rudivanb

GreenBow said:


> @Rudivanb
> 
> I think I may made a mistake over the battery charging, and reconditioning the battery issue.
> 
> ...


Or it was sheer luck on my side.
BTW I do fully discharge the battery sometimes during normal use, as I  forget the re-charge ;(


----------



## musickid

no one considered poly as ultimate source?


----------



## GreenBow

Rudivanb said:


> Or it was sheer luck on my side.
> BTW I do fully discharge the battery sometimes during normal use, as I  forget the re-charge ;(



I don't know. I could not make a conclusion in the end. ..... Excellent result for you though.


----------



## someyoungguy

Sorry if this is a repeat question but holy cr&p there’s over 2300 pages in this thread! 

I’m looking for a short optical interconnect to use for portable use for stacking a source to the mojo. Does anyone have any good tips for a reasonably priced option?

So far I’m struggling to find much around under 0.5m in length:
• Fiio L12S short (described as 7cm or 16 cm end-to-end). This looks perfect but is discontinued.
• ALO audio portable optical cable: perfect, cheap, but shipping is $40 USD for a $20 USD cable!
• Moon audio: too expensive 

There’s custom options from the likes of Sys concepts but I’m looking for an off-the-shelf option to keep the price down. Any ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^^ I've had good luck with Dyson Cables, they are great to work with and modestly priced, high quality cables.


----------



## x RELIC x

someyoungguy said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question but holy cr&p there’s over 2300 pages in this thread!
> 
> I’m looking for a short optical interconnect to use for portable use for stacking a source to the mojo. Does anyone have any good tips for a reasonably priced option?
> 
> ...



Super short optical would require a quality implementation to avoid light diffraction losses on the data. You get what you pay for and I found Sysconcept to be flawless after 1.5years of use.


----------



## krismusic

GrussGott said:


> Besides all of the measurements, I think it would be great if, at the next Head-Fi show, they'd get a panel of 20 people to blind test DACs and amps and post the results ... 3 different groups on 3 different days would be even better.
> 
> * Does any DAC/amp consistently get identified?  ie., 70% of panelists correctly identified the Mojo
> * Does any DAC/amp consistently get voted best?  worst?
> ...


I blind tested Mojo several times and didn't get it. Bought one on a month's trial and never looked back. I came to the conclusion that s blind test tested the tester as well as the equipment. Could I immediately identify micro details? No. Have I been happy listening to the Mojo and disappointed when listening directly to my phone? Yes.


----------



## x RELIC x (Dec 11, 2017)

GreenBow said:


> (Sorry, but I can't remember the qualities that people say get enhanced with optical. Probably though, just better overall. I would love to hear Mojo at it's absolute best.



The differences may come down to optical sounding warmer/smoother than USB or coaxial. This is because with a USB or coaxial connection the potential for noise electrically entering the system would pump the noise floor up and down, which in turn creates a brightness/hardness to the sound. This may come off as more detail initially, but Rob has maintained it’s a false sense of detail that reduces nuance and I can see the reasoning. YMMV. In the end choose what you prefer.

I say optical _*may*_ sound smoother/warmer because not all USB implementations/sources are crap and a relatively clean laptop on battery power may produce the same sound as optical. Jitter has been shown by Rob to not be an issue (his explanations are posted many, many times throughout the various Chord DAC threads on how he’s solved the jitter issue with S/PDiF) and the differences between inputs mostly comes down to filtering electrical noise, which optical is immune by nature of it’s light transmission.

These recent posts may help those that are curious about Rob’s jitter implementations:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-621#post-13904762

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-621#post-13904808

One can also search the site for Jitter by Rob Watts:

https://www.head-fi.org/search/4313159/?q=Jitter&o=relevance&c[user][0]=394072&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][focal]=0&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][iso]=0&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][aperture]=0


----------



## IamMathew

"*HFN:* What is your personal favourite DAP? Headphone? Earphone? Please explain why.
*RW:* Currently Mr Speakers Aeon"

https://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-rob-watts/2/

Which one, Rob? Open or closed?


----------



## mpickup

IamMathew said:


> "*HFN:* What is your personal favourite DAP? Headphone? Earphone? Please explain why.
> *RW:* Currently Mr Speakers Aeon"
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-rob-watts/2/
> ...



In a different thread, Rob praises the Closed for its isolation on his many long flights.


----------



## GraveNoX

x RELIC x said:


> The differences may come down to optical sounding warmer/smoother than USB or coaxial. This is because with a USB or coaxial connection the potential for noise electrically entering the system would pump the noise floor up and down, which in turn creates a brightness/hardness to the sound. This may come off as more detail initially, but Rob has maintained it’s a false sense of detail that reduces nuance and I can see the reasoning. YMMV. In the end choose what you prefer.
> 
> I say optical _*may*_ sound smoother/warmer because not all USB implementations/sources are crap and a relatively clean laptop on battery power may produce the same sound as optical. Jitter has been shown by Rob to not be an issue (his explanations are posted many, many times throughout the various Chord DAC threads on how he’s solved the jitter issue with S/PDiF) and the differences between inputs mostly comes down to filtering electrical noise, which optical is immune by nature of it’s light transmission.


Optical is just a way to cut the wire distance between two devices, but devices themselves can still be full of noise. My question is, does all optical sources sound the same for Chord DACs ? The transceiver that send light to the cable is powered by current which can be dirty. It's not like the signal is created from nothing.
I wish I will understand such things as, what if the signal is already dirty, how the DAC knows how to get the good data from it ?
I assume not all optical sources uses same clock and also I don't think Mojo can understand every variation of clocks that are out there
For example a  Focusrite Rednet 3 can improve the sound on Mojo ? If so, how and why?

I understand that jitter is not measurable, but measurements are USELESS.
Audio cables, power cables etc make a difference, but measurements show nothing. Same with DACs, AMPs etc.


----------



## x RELIC x

GraveNoX said:


> Optical is just a way to cut the wire distance between two devices, but devices themselves can still be full of noise. My question is, does all optical sources sound the same for Chord DACs ? The transceiver that send light to the cable is powered by current which can be dirty. It's not like the signal is created from nothing.
> I wish I will understand such things as, what if the signal is already dirty, how the DAC knows how to get the good data from it ?
> I assume not all optical sources uses same clock and also I don't think Mojo can understand every variation of clocks that are out there
> For example a  Focusrite Rednet 3 can improve the sound on Mojo ? If so, how and why?
> ...



I said _electrical noise_. Optical transmits data through pulses of light and can not carry electrical noise and would essentially filter it out. I’m not saying the signal can’t be degraded in other ways before it’s sent over the optical cable.

As for differences between optical sources I do find that different optical sources can have different sound. I purchased an AK100 mk2 to specifically pair with the Mojo given its form factor and dual mSD slots, but when comparing the optical output of the AK100 mk2 to the AK240 I found that the AK100 mk2 sounded etched, harsh, and smeared. Was this jitter or something else? I asked on this forum and the reply was that the AK100mk2 might have some DSP on but it didn’t, at least from a user standpoint. My only conclusion is that the optical transmitter of the AK100 mk2 was inferior to the AK240 using the same cable but I’m not versed enough on the matter to know exactly why/how. Perhaps, as you say, the signal is simply messed up before being output through optical and therefore the Mojo couldn’t recover what it thinks is correct(?). All I know is that jitter itself seems to not be an issue based on what information has been provided by the designer, but that’s not to say there won’t be other issues with optical.

The original question was what to expect sonically from optical vs USB so I replied that (a decently implemented) optical may be smoother/warmer based on my experience and also based on what has been shared by the designer. This is the typical difference with optical vs a dirty USB source. As for improvements from a $1000 device like the Focusrite Rednet 3 it would be helpful to know what ‘improvement’ means if measurements are not meaningful. Do you have any sonic impressions on the Focusrite Rednet 3 in the chain and without?


----------



## GraveNoX (Dec 12, 2017)

I don't have Focusrite Rednet 3 but many users suggest that it will improve dramatically DACs that suffer from jitter on spdif because of its revolutionary master clock. All I can see on Chord based forums is that "jitter is not a problem" but my question is why different optical sources sound different on Chord DACs ? I don't know if Hugo 2 is better at this against Mojo.
It's gonna be awesome if someone can answer.

Yes, optical sounds smoother and warmer on my Mojo/Hugo 2. On Hugo 2, I never used USB because on Mojo going from filtered USB to optical with a cheap cable was a clear improvement. Hugo 2 doesn't sound bright/brittle like some people said.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 14, 2017)

Compliments to the Mojo.

After upgrading my moderately priced desktop active speakers to an amplifier and speakers of better quality, the Mojo rocks more.

There's more spacing, and separation. Lyrics are easier to hear. These are all more qualities down to the improvement in amp and speakers though. However it lays out just how good the Mojo actually is. I had been missing quite a lot.

My speakers are excellent for low volume listening (as is the amplifier), so patently perfect for the job. The speakers need space behind for the bass port, and I have managed to give them 30cm.  Supposedly they need to have 50cm ideally for tonal balance, but I am missing nothing. Sometimes they feel a touch bass heavy, sometimes a touch bass light so they must be spot on.


Anyway back to the Mojo. What it does with well recorded music is beyond question. The tonality and detail, deliver some rather incredible results.

I think my point of this post though, is more about what the Mojo does with lesser quality recordings. My albums which stand out for this are my CD FLAC rips of two Shirley Bassey albums that I have. 'Never, never, Never', and 'Good, Bad, but Beautiful'. While I would not have thought of her music production to be lacking. There is discrepancy with these two older albums from the 1970s. The Mojo doesn't make them sound bad though. It just makes them sound wonderful, and paired with my new desktop audio kit, they sound good. (The tone in Dame Shirley Bassey's voice is superb, and she's perfectly relaxing to listen to. Don't just think high power Goldfinger etc. She records some lovely stuff, like Send in the Clowns, or No Regrets.)

You read about kit that makes poorer recording sound bad, however I can easily conclude that the Mojo doesn't. If your poorer recordings are sounding at all bad or harsh. You need to look at your other kit and not the Mojo.

Old desktop active speakers: Q Acoustics BT3, Chord Clearway speaker cable to connect satellite speaker, QED Reference Audio jack-to-phono cable.
New desktop equipment (two weeks old): Rega Brio 2017, Dynaudio Emit M10, Chord Clearway speaker cable, QED Reference Audio jack-to-phono cable.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I got in contact with Chord about the Mojo I bought a few months ago.

They told me to send it to a repair shop.

LMAO **** that. Wow.


----------



## GreenBow

Audioquest JitterBug arrives today. Nearly forgot. Exciting.


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> Audioquest JitterBug arrives today. Nearly forgot. Exciting.



I like the AudioQuest JitterBug with the Mojo.

By the way, I just bought an HD-audio album from HD Tracks. Norah Jones - Not Too Late (24bit/192KHz), however when I play it, the Mojo says it's playing at 48KHz. I am feeling sore right now. Everything's a tussle.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 14, 2017)

Yes, I am 100% happy on the AudioQuest Jitterbug.

It has made the Mojo that bit warmer and smoother. It must be close to optical sounding now. Or at least less or no noise on the USB power lines.

In all fairness, my Mojo was sounding fairly spot on anyway, and I always maintained it sounded right. The Chord DAC thing of all is right in the universe. ... Anyway adding the Jitterbug, took some of those sparkles away, and the effect was a warmer sound. Secondly initially felt like a little loss in soundstage. I'm over that now, as it sounds fractionally more focused. Little more solid sounding. It's left the top end sweet.

It's kind of like the Mojo has stopped gently waving its jazz hands at, when it plays music.

I am so happy with it, that I just plugged it in, thought, yup - need to adjust to new signature. Left in on plug and play - forgot about it.


(P.S. I wonder if that's why some folk found the a touch Mojo mid-centric, because they were using noisy USB.)


----------



## SomeGuyDude

So... has anyone in the US done any Mojo repairs?


----------



## 435279

SomeGuyDude said:


> So... has anyone in the US done any Mojo repairs?



I'm not in the US, but what's wrong with it?


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

I really need your opinions and help here.

I am with the Mojo and HD650 for 7 days and more, but I still didn't like the Mojo at all with my cans.

I listened to it not too much (say one hour at day) and I listened only it in these days without AB test with other hardware (as adviced here).

Yesterday, though, I did two AB tests... one with my iPhone 8 Plus and the other with my Asus Essence One desktop dac.

iPhone 8 Plus vs Mojo

Is really hard to spot differences at normal listening volumes! Sure, the Mojo is overall better and can "drive" the HD650 louder than the cheapest dac of the iPhone, that's for sure, but really, the iPhone performarce is very close to the Mojo's and I am speaking also in the dynamic range department!

Asus E1 vs Mojo

Here comes the pain! I listen a very HUGE difference in terms of SQ between the E1 and the Mojo with my HD650... the E1 drives the cans much better than the Mojo. If with the latter I have more nuances in the voices and maybe the middle are little forwarded, and I could say there are some more details in the Mojo presentation, the E1 gives a dynamic, punch, slam, call it how you want, that the Mojo can only dream! And I am not sure it's only distortion... I think the E1 "fill" better the HD650, it makes shine the middle-bass department, it has more body, it more... felt on my ears. The Mojo, instead, need to me that I increase little the volume during the playing, and even that, I can't feel the dynamics that I need with the HD650.

It makes sense to give the Mojo other days for breaking in? It makes sense to try the Mojo with LOWER impedance cans instead that with my HD650?

I am thinking to buy another E1 (maybe newer versions) and put it in my bedroom (iPhone>Tidal>E1>HD650) and returning the Mojo back... still thinking.

Instead, the Mojo as Dac seem far better than the E1 in my main system, it more "organized" the image that I get from it, but today I will play back with the E1 to understand better the difference with the Mojo. Maybe I could keep the Mojo as first dac in my main system and taking the Asus E1 in the bedroom only for headphones playing.

Advices?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

SteveOliver said:


> I'm not in the US, but what's wrong with it?



It's cutting out like crazy and Chord seems to offer absolutely no warranty repairs. All they did was give me two websites for people who do repairs on Chord products.

I am, to put it mildly, less than impressed.


----------



## krismusic (Dec 14, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really need your opinions and help here.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how much help I can be but here goes! 
My immediate reaction is that if you have something you like, the E1, stick with that and back the Mojo. Why force yourself to like it?
However. I auditioned the Mojo several times before buying and could discern no real difference from my iPhone 6S.
I was never happy with the sound I was getting from the phone and wanted an improvement. What made me give the Mojo a go was reading on here the obvious sincerity and expertise of its designer Rob Watts who posts here. I bought one on a month's trial and never looked back. Occasionally it runs out of charge and I have to listen to the phone. I am always very pleased to put the Mojo back into the chain.
IMHO the phone makes a noise. The Mojo plays music. 
I still don't think that in a blind test I would be able to pick out the Mojo. This speaks to me of my limitations in detecting small nuances. Those nuances may be vital in conveying the emotion of the music. Which is what I believe Mojo does. All very unscientific and nothing that I would cite to encourage anyone to part with their hard earned. 
My experience. I would not part with my Mojo. My suggestion would be to buy a Mojo from someone who will allow a month's trial and see what you think at the end of that. Otherwise just enjoy the E1. You may just have found a gizmo that makes you as happy as the Mojo makes me! HTH!!!


----------



## RiseFall123

krismusic said:


> My suggestion would be to buy a Mono from someone who will allow a month's trial and see what you think at the end of that.



Did you mean Mojo? I already have one and some other days of window return.

Brillant answer thanks, I am thinking what to do


----------



## DjBobby

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really need your opinions and help here.
> 
> ...


I guess it's all about the output impedance. The Asus E1 has an output impedance of 14 Ohm, compared to Mojo's 0,2 Ohm. The theory says that the output impedance of the headphone amp should be as low as possible. Many, including Axel Grell of Sennheiser don't agree with that. Sennheiser's HDV 820 has much higher output impedance. Some prefer drier sound of the low impedance amps, some fuller and richer sound of the higher outputs. You probably belong to the second.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really need your opinions and help here.
> 
> ...


What type of music are you playing - this can be a strong influence on how people respond to the various sound signatures.
For example:

many dac/amp that exibit a neutral response may not please someone who exclusively listens to music with a repetitive pronounced bass beat
Chord dacs are good at revealing the timbre of real physical instruments, but electronic dance music does not contain the references to 'timbre', so some of the benefits of a mojo will never reveal themselves
etc
Have you explored any of the tracks in this thread, which contains many tracks which mojo owners have recommended?
Try a few of the tracks, and provide feedback as to whether your opinion of your mojo/hp pairing changes.


----------



## RiseFall123

To begin, I surely don't like the "drier" sounds because they don't satisfy me especially with the HD650 where I need to have shivers when I listen to some dynamic drum moment in some songs...

I listen to many genre, from rock to metal, from prog-rock to prog-metal, some easy listening pop-rock, very very few dance and hip-hop in cans (i prefer listen to this genres with the main system).

From the first post of that thread I only listened to two songs over twelve (Beatles and Clapton ones) and I didn't spot that differences (I mean I didn't do an AB test to spot that differences) but those songs (and albums) songs awesome with the Mojo. Later I will listen some other songs from that thread and when I'll have the time I will try to spot those differences in an AB test.

BTW, I probably keep it (or just I am thinking it now) because two reasons:

1) as only dac in the chain of my main system (I mean amp+speakers) the differences between the Mojo and the E1 is on the Mojo side in term of naturaless, smooth, details, bottom end control and... "musicality".

2) I have a 2000 thread's posts where 1999 people says that the Mojo is great or that is the best dac under 1000 that they ever heard so. I know that we must listen with our ears but a so huge good feedback is something to give consideration.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Not sure about the HD650, sold mine sons ago, never cared for the Headphone.

On a positive note, I’m happy to report that the Mojo>Focal Clear combination is spectacular! From classic rock to classical, great tonality, bass, soundstage, clean clear treble, and incredible dynamics. The Mojo plays to the Clear’s strengths, highly recommended!

Just received a coax cable from theCable Architect and the even deeper, “inky blackness” from which the music arises as compared to the Apple Camera Kit/USB connection is phenomenal!


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 14, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really need your opinions and help here.
> 
> ...



I just posted in post 34757 my results with the Audioquest JitterBug. If you are using USB then is something you might want to think about whatever DAC you use.

To me it took the slightly flashy edge off the Mojo, and made it sound a touch more solid. Enough to be very happy.

Otherwise try optical connection. I bought an optical kit that fits onto a header on my computer motherboard. (It's in the post.) Output to rear IO brackets of the PC. Optical is said to be a bit warmer and smoother.

However in the possibility that the Mojo does need proper burn-in which Rob Watts assures us not. Why not try running the mojo playing music even when you are not listening to it?

I tend to agree with Rob Watts about their not being burn-in. Rather it just takes time to get used to. I say this because my first Moo went faulty. After I returned it, I was without Mojo for a few weeks. When I bought a second Mojo, I really didn't notice any burn in time. Maybe a little brain burn in, to quickly re-adjust back to the Mojo detail. Not physical DAC burn-in I think, because it was a new sealed in a box unit.

I really do think it's about time with the Mojo that counts. An hour a day seems like not enough. I say that because my Meridian Explorer had a heavier thicker sound. I found it very hard to gravitate away from. However all said the Mojo is more realistic, and more accurate, and a better DAC in every sense. ............ Sorry I can't help any more than that. I did suggest getting as much time on it as possible. Regrettably it seems you were short on time to be able to listen to it.


----------



## Hooster

RiseFall123 said:


> iPhone 8 Plus vs Mojo
> 
> Is really hard to spot differences at normal listening volumes! Sure, the Mojo is overall better and can "drive" the HD650 louder than the cheapest dac of the iPhone, that's for sure, but really, the iPhone performarce is very close to the Mojo's and I am speaking also in the dynamic range department!
> 
> Advices?



My advice is to trust your own ears and ignore hype.




SomeGuyDude said:


> It's cutting out like crazy and Chord seems to offer absolutely no warranty repairs. All they did was give me two websites for people who do repairs on Chord products.
> 
> I am, to put it mildly, less than impressed.



Why are you going to Chord for repairs? They have a dealer network and the purpose of that is to provide service. Your dealer should repair it. If not I believe they should lose their licence to sell Chord products.


----------



## turkayguner

The difference in sound between iPhone 5s and Mojo is like night and day for me. Before I auditioned the Mojo, iPhone was pretty ok but now I know that all those i-devices and also my Macbook they all distort, that is the most obvious thing after a few minutes of music listening experience. In terms of details like stereo positioning and nuances, punch in lows etc are making music like a lifelike image compared to the iPhone, iPad and Macbook which produce only a blurry kind of image. I still listen to music with my in-ears connected to iPhone directly when I'm on the move, but anytime I do that I wish I had the time to connect Mojo in between.

If anyone thinks Mojo doesn't do anything or not doing good enough for the stereo signal, well it makes no sense to keep it since it is not the cheapest device around.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Hooster said:


> Why are you going to Chord for repairs? They have a dealer network and the purpose of that is to provide service. Your dealer should repair it. If not I believe they should lose their licence to sell Chord products.



When my Shure se846 had issues I went to Shure. When my Audeze had issues I went to Audeze. If a Macbook has issues you go to Apple. What the hell world do you live in?


----------



## Hooster

SomeGuyDude said:


> When my Shure se846 had issues I went to Shure. When my Audeze had issues I went to Audeze. If a Macbook has issues you go to Apple. What the hell world do you live in?



The question was simple. Why don't you ask your dealer to fix it?


----------



## harpo1

SomeGuyDude said:


> When my Shure se846 had issues I went to Shure. When my Audeze had issues I went to Audeze. If a Macbook has issues you go to Apple. What the hell world do you live in?


Chord has posted several times if you have issues with your mojo contact your dealer directly.  If they can't help then contact Chord.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

harpo1 said:


> Chord has posted several times if you have issues with your mojo contact your dealer directly.  If they can't help then contact Chord.



Wonderful business strategy.

"Yeah, we built and manufactured it, but talk to the people who just put the box on a shelf, they should know what to do."

Then again, what ought I expect from the company whose answer to interference issues is "keep it away from the mobile device this thing was designed to be used with."


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 14, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> I already have one and some other days of window return ... I am thinking what to do





SomeGuyDude said:


> Wonderful business strategy.



It actually is a great business strategy which is why most manufacturers use a dealer network to gain scale, and nobody hid this fact from you because you bought it from a dealer not Chord direct.

That said, the 1 year warranty on a $500+ device is pretty scary, especially given the myriad of build issues with the Mojo.  Mine has the EMI problem and the battery whine which 3 years ago the CEO said at the beginning of thread was limited to only a few devices.  If you can't return it (and don't assume you can't - ask your dealer) work with them and use the warranty for what it's for.

@RiseFall123 you should probably return it as you're not going to be happy with it.

For me, I can DEFINITELY hear a difference in quality with the Mojo and what I'll call resolution.  If use my phone or laptop direct it's like the life has disappeared from the music, and this goes for movies / TV too.  That said, the Mojo isn't unique in this respect and there are $100 DACs that to my ear will give you 90% of the same sound quality / feeling ... but they don't have the Mojo's portability or design and, while they might provide the similar quality sound, it's not the same sound.  Mojo has a unique, and to my ear, great sound.

The Mojo has a unique sound in a unique package so ultimately you just have to decide if one or both of those qualities if worth it.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

GrussGott said:


> It actually is a great business strategy which is why most manufacturers use a dealer network to gain scale, and nobody hid this fact from you because you bought it from a dealer not Chord direct.



I bought my Audeze stuff from the same store I got the Mojo,  I bought the Shure se846 from  B&H in NYC, I got Mee P1 from Amazon, and in all those cases I went to the manufacturer and they dealt with the issue. But aight. Sure.


----------



## Hooster

SomeGuyDude said:


> Wonderful business strategy.
> 
> "Yeah, we built and manufactured it, but talk to the people who just put the box on a shelf, they should know what to do."
> 
> Then again, what ought I expect from the company whose answer to interference issues is "keep it away from the mobile device this thing was designed to be used with."



They should know because Chord have invested time and money onto training the dealers and building the network. Unless you happen to live next door to Chord, then I don't really understand your issue. Take your item or send it to your dealer with instructions to fix it. It will then be fixed and you will have it back in 100% working order. This is the way it works with most consumer stuff, refrigerators, vaccume cleaners, dishwashers, etc. It is a tried and trusted system.


----------



## GrussGott

SomeGuyDude said:


> I bought my Audeze stuff from the same store I got the Mojo,  I bought the Shure se846 from  B&H in NYC, I got Mee P1 from Amazon, and in all those cases I went to the manufacturer and they dealt with the issue. But aight. Sure.





Hooster said:


> They should know because Chord have invested time and money onto training the dealers and building the network.



^^^ uh, yeah, that ... @SomeGuyDude, you do realize that the people that design these products also design the optimal way for sales, service, and warranty work which is called "the dealer network".

So you're essentially circumventing the intended service model design and hoping it works better than the OEM's design.

Glad it's working out for you, but probably not a great move.


----------



## freitz

Anyone use the Chord Mojo as a desktop Dac amp when not traveling? Thought about ordering one for on the go and replacing my Audeze Deckard at home.


----------



## GrussGott

I think most people do ... at least on secondary set-ups . ... I do


----------



## Zojokkeli

At least in Europe it's usually the standard to return the items to the dealer. If my TV breaks, I won't contact LG, I just return it to the store I bought it from.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

someyoungguy said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question but holy cr&p there’s over 2300 pages in this thread!
> 
> I’m looking for a short optical interconnect to use for portable use for stacking a source to the mojo. Does anyone have any good tips for a reasonably priced option?
> 
> ...



Here you go from aliexpress. It's just $0.70 and looks like the one shipped with HUGO-1.







This and an L-shaped mini adapter, you should be set.


----------



## someyoungguy

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Here you go from aliexpress. It's just $0.70 and looks like the one shipped with HUGO-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you


----------



## RiseFall123

I’m using thr Mojo as dac in my main system, everything is so balanced and controlled, the only issue seem the highs that are too much rolled off.

But I am actually using a supermarket cable don’t know who is the guilty.

The other parts of the overall sound are instead far better than my ordinary dac.


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> I’m using thr Mojo as dac in my main system, everything is so balanced and controlled, the only issue seem the highs that are too much rolled off.
> 
> But I am actually using a supermarket cable don’t know who is the guilty.
> 
> The other parts of the overall sound are instead far better than my ordinary dac.


I don't think highs are rolled-off. You can generate some sine waves and check the levels if your particular Mojo have issues in the treble area. Maybe you had some super harsh sources (DACs or amps) before and your ears are so used to that but speaking of the Mojo I have, I can surely say there is no roll-off at lows or highs, completely transparent.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 15, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> I’m using thr Mojo as dac in my main system, everything is so balanced and controlled, the only issue seem the highs that are too much rolled off.
> 
> But I am actually using a supermarket cable don’t know who is the guilty.
> 
> The other parts of the overall sound are instead far better than my ordinary dac.



I am really happy that you are trying the Mojo in a system, and finding its qualities. That's mostly how I find the Mojo, apart from sounding rolled off.

I think the Mojo is meant to be set up a little warmer than neutral. That's actually bouncing me even more to get the Hugo 2, which I will buy anyway.


Initially I was inclined to be resistant to leaving behind my Meridian Explorer for its warm thick sound. However I saw straight off the Mojo had the clearly better detail level. That kept me listening and of course the encouragement of others, and reviews. It really was all uphill after about ten days or two weeks. It just gets better and better and becomes a staple of my music and gaming sound. Literally to the point where I could not live without a Chord DAC. I started to realise though that the mojo was the more realistic signature. Not just from the detail level, More that the Meridian Explorer was being thick sounding to appeal. The Meridian Explorer is still a good DAC though, and still a five star product for its price. (The ME2 is said to be even better.) Even no w when I go back to the ME(1), I get pangs for it. The Mojo wins me back every single time though, and it's no contest.

I had to be without Mojo for a few weeks and I was miserable, as mine went faulty. As soon as I got another it was straight back to being happier. I found minimal or no burn in time with my second Mojo, which strongly advocates brain burn in, over DAC burn in. I just felt back to the music.


All said though, if the Mojo is a little warm sounding, I don't feel it lacks high end bite. Quite the opposite, the top end is very good. I think it was designed to be a touch warm for making mobile use not bright or clinical. Or something like that, but don't quote me please.

Have fun and good luck with it.


----------



## ufospls2

Gotta say I'm pretty pissed off and disappointed in Chord. My Mojo hasn't worked since May, and I have been trying to get into contact with Chord since then. I finally got a reply......and they told me to go to the dealer I bought it from. Would have been nice to have had that reply back in May. Now I'm not getting a reply from the dealer. I just want a Mojo that works again!!!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

ufospls2 said:


> Gotta say I'm pretty pissed off and disappointed in Chord. My Mojo hasn't worked since May, and I have been trying to get into contact with Chord since then. I finally got a reply......and they told me to go to the dealer I bought it from. Would have been nice to have had that reply back in May. Now I'm not getting a reply from the dealer. I just want a Mojo that works again!!!



I got lucky that the dealer I went through is awesome, because Chord's attitude of "yeah we made it, but you deal with it if you have problems" does not inspire much confidence.


----------



## GrussGott

.


----------



## GrussGott

I just gotta say once more ... what in the world is making you think going to OEM is good move?  Do you do that with appliances? cars? home goods?  sundries?  groceries? furniture? landscaping? plumbing equipment? coffee?

When you're unhappy with your coq au vin at a restaurant do you try to contact the chicken farm?

It's bizarre.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile (Dec 15, 2017)

Titans vs. God’s.


----------



## ufospls2

GrussGott said:


> I just gotta say once more ... what in the world is making you think going to OEM is good move?  Do you do that with appliances? cars? home goods?  sundries?  groceries? furniture? landscaping? plumbing equipment? coffee?
> 
> When you're unhappy with your coq au vin at a restaurant do you try to contact the chicken farm?
> 
> It's bizarre.



Was that directed at me?

If so, when I have a problem with my Audezes, I contacted Audeze. They fixed them. When I had a problem with my Focals, I contacted Focal, and they fixed them. When I had a problem with my Abyss, I contacted Abyss, and they fixed them. See a pattern here? I should also mention, when I contacted the mentioned manufacturers, they got back to me within a day.


----------



## 435279

ufospls2 said:


> Was that directed at me?
> 
> If so, when I have a problem with my Audezes, I contacted Audeze. They fixed them. When I had a problem with my Focals, I contacted Focal, and they fixed them. When I had a problem with my Abyss, I contacted Abyss, and they fixed them. See a pattern here? I should also mention, when I contacted the mentioned manufacturers, they got back to me within a day.



As already mentioned above things are a bit different in Europe. Over here its currently usual to contact the dealer/seller first if you have an issue with an item and need service.

Sadly this is gradually being eroded away though with big companies like Amazon etc. shifting support and warranty issues to the manufacturer after the initial very brief warranty period. I for one am sad to see this, but that's the Internet for you.


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> I am really happy that you are trying the Mojo in a system, and finding its qualities. That's mostly how I find the Mojo, apart from sounding rolled off.
> 
> I think the Mojo is meant to be set up a little warmer than neutral. That's actually bouncing me even more to get the Hugo 2, which I will buy anyway.
> 
> ...



Very interesting feedback from you, thanks.

Still testing (enjoy) the Mojo in both ways, as only dac (line level) on my main system and as dac/amp for my hd650 (iphone as source, tidal).

As dac is currently a winner (and i am using a very cheap cable actually) apart the high end that maybe i need to get used to it.

As also amp, instead, while I am aware about all the benefits of it in term of overall resolution and “tune”, I somehow miss the impact punch slam fullness that i got from my desktop dac amp.

These are still my feedbacks.

I hav two questions:

1) the jitterbug is really interesting? I can easy have it from amazon.

2) with a lower impedance hp i could have better results or otherwise with a dedicated amp (bh crack, etc.). I mean not in SQ but i mean in “filling” more powerful the hp.


----------



## MementoMori99 (Dec 24, 2017)

For those who are interested, I have tested several usb micro cables with my Mojo and have arrived to the following conclusions.

1.) Audioquest Pearl, Forest and Cinnamon cables typically fit loosely(usb micro end) and may lead to occasional or repeated audio glitches.

2.) For the budget conscious, I highly recommend the stock 6" cable, Anker Powerline or Monoprice cable with ferrite core.
https://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerL...62597&sr=8-3&keywords=PowerLine+1ft+Micro+USB
https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=5456&seq=1&format=2

3.) Tone altering characteristics of cables are highly controversial and a purely subjective endeavor.  At a cost of $80(1-ft.) it is not inexpensive, but the Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable(occ copper) is well made, usb micro end fits well and at least, to my ears, it offers a pleasant compromise in sound neutrality, accuracy and tonal qualities.
https://www.moon-audio.com/blue-dragon-usb-cable.html

Keep in mind that all of the above are strictly my opinion.  YMMV.


----------



## RiseFall123

MementoMori99 said:


> For those who are interested, I have tested several usb micro cables with my Mojo and have arrived to the following conclusions.
> 
> 1.) Audioquest Pearl, Forest and Cinnamon cables typically fit loosely(usb micro end) and may lead to occasional or repeated audio glitches.
> 
> ...



Mmm, I have in my shopping list the Forest and the Evergreen (need both kind).

Still didn’t bought the because I am still insecure about the size.

But your post makes me stop, but i am not sure to spend 80 dollars for the usb.

Thanks for your precious opinion.


----------



## MementoMori99 (Dec 16, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Mmm, I have in my shopping list the Forest and the Evergreen (need both kind).
> 
> Still didn’t bought the because I am still insecure about the size.
> 
> ...



The Evergreen's work well. I use them for both mini cable(3.5mm) and rca applications.  Another good less expensive alternative would be the Tower's which are the entry level line.  Unless you are very discerning or ultra-critical, the Monoprice usb micro cable with ferrite core is cheap and should suit your needs.  You are very welcome.


----------



## freitz

Has anyone compared this to the ifi idsd micro black label?


----------



## RiseFall123

MementoMori99 said:


> The Evergreen's work well. I use them for both mini cable(3.5mm) and rca applications.  Another good less expensive alternative would be the Tower's which are the entry level line.  Unless you are very discerning or ultra-critical, the Monoprice usb micro cable with ferrite core is cheap and should suit your needs.  You are very welcome.



Amazon Italia should have Monoprice usb in the catalog, with the save money (saved by the not bought Forest) I could give a try to the Jitterbug. This one with 30 days of window back without any shipping costs.


----------



## harpo1

freitz said:


> Has anyone compared this to the ifi idsd micro black label?


Use the search it's been posted many times.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 16, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Very interesting feedback from you, thanks.
> 
> Still testing (enjoy) the Mojo in both ways, as only dac (line level) on my main system and as dac/amp for my hd650 (iphone as source, tidal).
> 
> ...



Well you may find the Mojo grows on you more still yet, and I think you will. It might be case of either accepting the Mojo's signature. Or that you recognise the Mojo's slam is the right amount.

The JitterBug is a good idea I think. It might be a good plan to get comfortable with the Mojo. Then make another purchase, but totally up to you.

I like the JitterBug, but to be fair I need to do more listening with it, and then without it. I definitely felt that it cooled my Mojo a bit. I have adjusted and accepted the new signature. However my amplifier and speakers are new and good quality. I still take a breath almost every time I use them with the Mojo. I still have the old signature of my previuos amplified speakers I vaguely in my mind.

My new amp and speakers reach lower in bass making the Mojo sound more balanced. Therefor me soon adding a Jitterbug might have been wiser had I adjusted fully to the new amplifier and speakers. My reaction to the jitterbug soothing my Mojo, which I believe was real. Could just me still being taken aback by my amp and speakers. Therefor I really need to do more testing.

However I am sure it has calmed my Mojo a bit and in the right direction. Since the JitterBug is meant to cure slight brightness and very slight fatigue,and better imaging. That's caused by USB power line noise coming from a computer, and entering the DAC analogue stage I think. Then that's what I was sure happened. I love it now.


Yes the Jitterbug is on Amazon. .... However something I think you should do if you have not, is read post 3. You might find it just the place to look over Mojo FAQ.

You should be able to answer your headphone question. However the short answer is, that Mojo can play any headphone. There may be a rare very high impedance headphone that the Mojo might struggle a bit with. However for most headphones, I would strongly discourage a headphone amplifier. Just use the Mojo output for headphones for the freshest signal.

More slam can be added with different headphones or amplifier/speakers. As long as you understand that the Mojo is right then you can try whatever you want with other equipment.


Please do not feel bad tearing yourself away from a bass heavy slamming DAC.

I find the Mojo kicks my music hard so no worries for me. (Try playing INXS - Devil Inside.) It depends on what you pair Mojo with.


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> Since the JitterBug is meant to cure slight brightness and very slight fatigue,and better imaging. That's caused by USB power line noise coming from a computer,



I absolutely didn't have any fatiguing with the Mojo, maybe slightly the different side... in the HD650 it is totally not fatiguing at all while in the speakers system I miss a little the "fatiguing" highs, sometimes I feel the Mojo too "calm" on the high side.

I usually use it with iPhone and headphones, so, *should have not too much "power noise"*, do you think also in this case the Jitter could improve? BTW, I am reading the FAQs in these days I only remember that Rob Watts adviced this product, I will search for more reading about.



GreenBow said:


> I would strongly discourage a headphone amplifier. Just use the Mojo output for headphones for the freshest signal.



That's what I Always thought (less chain, more "clean" signal for the Mojo), but I still reads people here that on the go only use the Mojo while at home they plug it into an Amp.



GreenBow said:


> I find the Mojo kicks my music hard so no worries for me. (Try playing INXS - Devil Inside.) It depends on what you pair Mojo with.



I just added that album in my Roon library, I'll listening soon, also, I almost forgot that band so this is a good excuse for listening again.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 16, 2017)

*HELP!!!*

My Mojo, brand new, one week of life, I put under charge about four hours ago, and as charger I am using an Apple charger (2A output).

I notice that, during the charge, it... *MAKE A NOISE like a SCREAM*, it's very well loud noticeable. Then I removed the cable (still the light of charging was on), then I put again under charge and... STILL MAKE THIS LOUD NOISE.

Then I tried a smaller charger (Always Apple, 1A), and it still "SCREAMS LOUD".

*The hissing is lasting for SIX minutes before the end of a charge.*

What I should do? Any feedback?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> *HELP!!!*
> 
> My Mojo, brand new, one week of life, I put under charge about four hours ago, and as charger I am using an Apple charger (2A output).
> 
> ...



This is normal. Unfortunately. Some chargers whine more or less, but it won’t damage the Mojo at all.


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> This is normal. Unfortunately. Some chargers whine more or less, but it won’t damage the Mojo at all.



Hi,

But during the cycle of charge I have no hissing at all, only *the last 5/6 minutes* of a full charge I have the high pitched noise.

And I am using the adviced charger from Apple (5v 2A).

Do you mean is normal during all the charging process or at the end of it (my case)?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> But during the cycle of charge I have no hissing at all, only *the last 5/6 minutes* of a full charge I have the high pitched noise.
> 
> ...



I still think it is normal. Check out the 3rd Q in this FAQ:  
https://www.head-fi.org/articles/chord-mojo-faq.18671/


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> I still think it is normal. Check out the 3rd Q in this FAQ:
> https://www.head-fi.org/articles/chord-mojo-faq.18671/



They are speaking about: “*when the charger I'm using is connected to the charging port”
*
Whilst my case is different, it only appear when the charging cycle is at its end, six minutes before the charging light will shut off.

The whining is like th unit is frying itself, I made a video too.

The case of this user is like mine:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-making-noise-when-almost-fully-charged.858422/


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 16, 2017)

MementoMori99 said:


> For those who are interested, I have tested several usb micro cables with my Mojo and have arrived to the following conclusions.  Keep in mind that all of the above are strictly my opinion.



I use Anker powerline+ which have been great; excellent durability, great connectors.  They don't have super ultra unobtanium conductors, but I'm a bit skeptical you could hear the difference on most Mojo setups anyway.  Anker P+ works great for me both USB OTG, and in my desktop between my macbook pro and the Mojo routed through a Schiit Jotunheim.  At least with my HPs (Senn hd600, th-x00, others) I can't hear a difference between USB and TOSLINK S/PDIF

In my new desktop setup I've got the Pangea premier (not the XL or spendier ones).  Based on my research, analog cables may help minorly with sub-bass and high end "sparkle", with copper better for bright setups, and silver better for dark/warm setups, and with digital cables, i.e., USB, helping with jitter/interference/clocking issues that are caused by the receiving chipset having to work harder resulting in jitter.  That said, it's important to note I have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about.


freitz said:


> Has anyone compared this to the ifi idsd micro black label?


Just about everyone?  If you google the internet for "easily lost portable dac" you might find something useful.  net-net: ifi BL is a fantastic transportable swiss army knife DAC/Amp with tons of options.  Mojo is a much smaller, much more portable device, but with only a few of those options.  Sound is subjective, but some would say the mojo sound is "smoother" but the difference isn't huge.


RiseFall123 said:


> during the cycle of charge I have no hissing at all, only *the last 5/6 minutes* of a full charge I have the high pitched noise.


Same, and I tested mine with 4 sets of chargers and USB cables.  If you check early in this thread the CEO says that's a small issue in only a few units and it's fixed.  As time went on, more research, blah blah, it's normal.

Doesn't sound normal to me (and if it is I don't like it) and I sent mine back for replacement and/or refund.


----------



## RiseFall123

GrussGott said:


> Same. If you check early in this thread the CEO says that's a small issue in only a few units and it's fixed. As time went on, more research, blah blah, it's normal. Doesn't sound normal to me and I sent mine back for replacement and/or refund.



Did you had or HAVE the same issue? Did you sent it back and received a new without the issue? I didn’t understand sorry.


----------



## MementoMori99

GrussGott said:


> I use Anker powerline+ which have been great; excellent durability, great connectors.  They don't have super ultra unobtanium conductors, but I'm a bit skeptical you could hear the difference on most Mojo setups anyway.  Anker P+ works great for me both USB OTG, and in my desktop between my macbook pro and the Mojo routed through a Schiit Jotunheim.



.Thanks for reminding me.  Anker Powerline and Powerline+ are also great micro usb cables for the budget conscious.  For me, I have had a good experience with just the plain jane powerline series. 

https://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerL...62597&sr=8-3&keywords=PowerLine+1ft+Micro+USB
https://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerL...2679&sr=8-4&keywords=PowerLine++1ft+Micro+USB


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 16, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Did you had or HAVE the same issue? Did you sent it back and received a new without the issue? I didn’t understand sorry.



Yes, exactly same as you, and yes I've sent mine back, and if they all have it I'm returning it for a refund.

I like the sound a lot, I love the size and design, but the build issues ... funky noises, EMI problems, cheapy feeling connectors, battery issues, and with only a 1 year warranty on a $500+ item that's been out for a few years?  ... that doesn't exactly say "we're confident in our build quality!"

It'll be a tragedy because I really like that thing and its relaxed sound - it's a great option in the mix and it's so portable.  but with all these small issues and the fear it's going to crap out, it just doesn't feel premium, and ultimately that really annoys me.

And I don't want to be annoyed and somewhat disappointed every time I look at the thing.


----------



## RiseFall123

GrussGott said:


> Yes, exactly same as you, and yes I've sent mine back, and if they all have it I'm returning it for a refund.



*Did you receive another back with the same issue or you just have a refund and stop?*

I report that my hissing buzzing noise is not related to the charger and also not to the cable because I tried three charget (apple 1a apple 2a samsung 1,2a) and two cables (including the stock cable) and the charging cable with the laptop.

When it whines out loud like it frying (Only *some minutes before the charge is complete*) its not related to those but its the unit itself the “issue”.

Instead When the unit is charging (not the last minutes) it is totally in silence, not hissing even low.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Dec 16, 2017)

GrussGott said:


> When you're unhappy with your coq au vin at a restaurant do you try to contact the chicken farm?



If I'm unhappy with my meal I talk to the chef. As in, _the person who made the meal.
_
Apparently you chew out the waiter. Your analogy would be like if I was calling up  the steel mills where the materials were forged.

EDIT: Let me add to my own post. Manufacturer's have a longer warranty than the store. If I'm past the return policy on the store (usually 14-30 days), why would I go back to them? The hell are they going to do?  If you have a Lenovo laptop from Best Buy and it dies 3 months later, what's BB going to tell you?

Let me save you time, _because this is has happened to me._ They say "contact the manufacturer."

EDIT 2: For what it's worth, I _did_ go to the dealer, and they're sending it in for repairs. So basically I just did what I wanted to do in the first place with a middleman. Sweet. 

There's a strong chance once I get the repaired version, it's going up for sale because I'd like to start banking money for a Hugo 2. Despite all my kvetching, I love the Mojo and I've a feeling I'll like its big brother even more.


----------



## GrussGott

RiseFall123 said:


> *Did you receive another back with the same issue or you just have a refund and stop?*



I have all of the exact same behavior as you.  I haven't gotten the new one back but the dealer assures me it's from newest stock just in for the holiday so we'll see - if it has the same behavior I'll return the unit for a full refund.


----------



## talan7

I have the mojo and love its sound. The only thing I wish it had is a bass boost. Chord really needs to come out with an app to use with the mojo and Poly with an eq.


----------



## RiseFall123

GrussGott said:


> I have all of the exact same behavior as you.  I haven't gotten the new one back but the dealer assures me it's from newest stock just in for the holiday so we'll see - if it has the same behavior I'll return the unit for a full refund.



Do you remember the beginning of your serial?

I also ask to my seller some days more to return it in order to understand better the situation.

If the issue is only the loud whining in the last 6 minutes of a full charge, I could live with it. Probably.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 17, 2017)

Please give a look of the *whining Mojo*:
sendanywhe.re/MCTM0HGY

PS: a found two differents set of drivers for Windows 10, one from the Chord site and another from the "www.chordmojo.com" site.

Chord site - Windows-10-Driver.zip
Chord site - Windows10_Creators_Driver768kHz.zip

www.chordmojo.com - setup_win10_768.zip

It seem the one from the www.chordmojo.com site is the sum of the two on the Chord site.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Hi, been on Head Fi for several years and decided to give the Mojo a shot, to drive my Focal Clear and CIEMs. I’ve been trying to replicate the issues reported, I can not. Even with my iPhone 6+ attached, and charging the Mojo via the extension, even speaking on the phone while they remain attached. I get deep a black background. 

Additionally, I’m not getting a “whinnying” sound when charging, hope I’m not cursing myself .


----------



## AndrewH13

talan7 said:


> I have the mojo and love its sound. The only thing I wish it had is a bass boost. Chord really needs to come out with an app to use with the mojo and Poly with an eq.



Really? Chord is a traditional hifi company where the aim is to produce high quality sound. Rob has stated that with his Chord DACs, his aim is to re-produce the original Analogue signal. If you want more bass than was originally intended on your recording, it's easy to buy a non neutral bass-heavy headphone.


----------



## RiseFall123

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Hi, been on Head Fi for several years and decided to give the Mojo a shot, to drive my Focal Clear and CIEMs. I’ve been trying to replicate the issues reported, I can not. Even with my iPhone 6+ attached, and charging the Mojo via the extension, even speaking on the phone while they remain attached. I get deep a black background.
> 
> Additionally, I’m not getting a “whinnying” sound when charging, hope I’m not cursing myself .



What's your serial number beginning?

About the "whining" hissing during the Mojo charging, I report that it is only in the last 6 minutes of a full charges, before the charging led turn off. That whining is very loud to me. On all the other charge cycle it's totally mute.


----------



## GreenBow

I mentioned earlier having bought a new amplifier and speakers. However there's writing on the circuit board of the Rega Brio (2107) amplifier that I bought, "I've been fettled with a drop of Mojo".  Sorry but I can't work out how to upload image, but you can see the picture on this page. The text is written near the far right large capacitor. https://soundorg.com/blog/rega-brio-2017-stereophile-review

(Haha, how could any Mojo user resist?)


----------



## x RELIC x

RiseFall123 said:


> What's your serial number beginning?
> 
> About the "whining" hissing during the Mojo charging, I report that it is only in the last 6 minutes of a full charges, before the charging led turn off. That whining is very loud to me. On all the other charge cycle it's totally mute.



I’m not sure if you’ve read the third post of this thread (as the title suggests) but there’s information there regarding the charging noise. Some units seems to be unaffected, but that may also be because different people use different cables and chargers.




> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, & this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, & this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. Don't worry about it if you hear the noise, Mojo is not faulty & will continue to be reliable.
> 
> Rob





Rob Watts said:


> It's normal - it is the charging regulator going into low power mode. Don't worry, there is nothing wrong.
> 
> Rob





Rob Watts said:


> If the audible hiss (this should be only at the end of the charging cycle when in trickle charge mode) bothers you, then by all means leave it on. It's perfectly OK to do this.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 17, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> I’m not sure if you’ve read the third post of this thread (as the title suggests) but there’s information there regarding the charging noise. Some units seems to be unaffected, but that may also be because different people use different cables and chargers.



I read that posts very much but the third of your quotes was missed by me. My bad.

You saved my day.

My only doubts is now that the whining at the end of the charging cycle is made also on different cables and different chargers (three!), so, logically should be something that should affect everyone here but it seem doesn’t.

But now I think I can continue in testing and enjoying it instead of thinking that I have a defective unit.

I wonder what @GrassGrott thinks about those quotes (with my same issue).


----------



## Wildcatsare1

RiseFall123 said:


> What's your serial number beginning?
> 
> About the "whining" hissing during the Mojo charging, I report that it is only in the last 6 minutes of a full charges, before the charging led turn off. That whining is very loud to me. On all the other charge cycle it's totally mute.



Apologies for the delayed response, my serial number begins with M0552xx.


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 17, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> I wonder what @GrussGott thinks about those quotes (with my same issue).



Well, I've already seen them.  As I said earlier, the CEO said it was problem with only a few units and it was fixed, then more time and no fix and, blah blah, and Rob says normal.  So good normal or annoying normal or bad normal?

I think everyone has to make their call on the sound quality, build quality, warranty, and any issues experienced vs cost.

The Mojo is a unique device, there's really nothing else like it, but it's also far from perfect so you just have to decide - there's no "right" call.


----------



## x RELIC x (Dec 18, 2017)

GrussGott said:


> Well, I've already seen them.  As I said earlier, the CEO said it was problem with only a few units and it was fixed, then more time and no fix and, blah blah, and Rob says normal.  So good normal or annoying normal or bad normal?
> 
> I think everyone has to make their call on the sound quality, build quality, warranty, and any issues experienced vs cost.
> 
> The Mojo is a unique device, there's really nothing else like it, but it's also far from perfect so you just have to decide - there's no "right" call.



I wonder if you are referring to reports of a loud hiss / noise that could be heard through the headphones (not just very low impedance headphones) that was in some early units. I had a tour unit that suffered from that anomaly and it was fixed for the rest of the tour. That issue was identified and fixed, but a few got out in the wild. I don’t think I’ve ever read that John said the charging coil whine was changed (and I’ve read every post of this thread from the beginning). There has been some confusion between these two different hissing/noise/whining sounds before.


----------



## GrussGott

x RELIC x said:


> I wonder if you are referring to reports of a loud hiss / noise that could be heard through the headphones (not just very low impedance headphones) that was in some early units. I had a tour unit that suffered from that anomaly and it was fixed for the rest of the tour. That issue was identified and fixed, but a few got out in the wild. I don’t think I’ve ever read that John said the charging coil whine was changed (and I’ve read every post of this thread from the beginning). There has been some confusion between these two different hissing/noise/whining sounds before.



Could be, I'm too lazy to go find it, bottom line is the end-of-cycle charging whine lasts about 10 minutes for me and it has zero to do with USB cords or chargers because I have many very high quality ones with intelligent voltage regulation, filtering, etc and the charging whine is instant no matter which cords, charger, outlet combination is used.   Hey, maybe it's "normal" but it's weird and annoying, especially if some units have it and some don't.

Yet another idiosyncrasy of this device - I can't think of another product I've had in quite some time that has this many quirks ... 

Overall that's usually a feature of very high-end things: they're either quirky in how they operate or how they deliver, but in exchange you get high performance ...

For me, though, I just don't find that to be the case with the Mojo.  It's got a cool design and a unique sound, but not a WAY WAY better sound (or potentially even "better"), and the Mojo's operating quirks are many.

I'll likely wait for the Mojo 2 and hope they fix all this stuff, otherwise I'm going to classify them with other great flawed British products like the 1970s Jaguars


----------



## x RELIC x

@GrussGott, no denying that it exists and that it’s a quirky behaviour. Each person will have to make the choice about how they want to accept it.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't know what is meant by whine.  I have heard humms out of an outlet, but it was the same for another device out of the same outlet.  But, with a different outlet I have not heard the hum, but it was out of a different charger, a samsung charger.  The other one was a verizon one.

Only way to know if it's the filtering is to try both chargers on the two different outlets located at different places.

One thing I'd say is that with my AK240, when I touch the chasis, it goes away, and this tells me I'm grounding it.  I think the headphone out connection is picking up the humm.

With my desktop USB connection, I've heard noisy line which was amplified to my powered speakers.  I use optical due to this.


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 18, 2017)

SilverEars said:


> *I don't know what is meant by whine.  *



It's a loud whine with a tinny jet-engine kind of sound that's loud enough to hear on a separate floor of your house if other things are quiet, and it's coming from the Mojo itself, not speakers (course there's the EMI issue, that's another issue)

It sounds like this:  weeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE[10minutes]EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeeee over the course of last 10 minutes of the charging cycle.

That's how I first heard it - was getting ready for bed on the 2nd level of a house and heard this low volume whine ... I thought it might be a water pipe issue or something outside.  I started searching all over the house and eventually discovered it was the Mojo and it was sitting all by itself on a desk in an office with the only connection being the USB charging cable.  It was quite loud and noticeable in that room.  I was super surprised because it's such a small device with no speaker but that thing is LOUD.  Course I freaked out thinking it was going to start a fire (cause as we all know it gets pretty hot) and the next day did a bunch of research and found out it was "normal".

After a bunch of experimenting I could repeat the whine every time - again, just the Mojo and a charging cable.


----------



## RiseFall123

Wildcatsare1 said:


> my serial number begins with M0552xx.



Thank you, mine is M056xxx, even newer than yours, with this whine on the end of charging while you don't have it at all. I little envy you.



x RELIC x said:


> I wonder if you are referring to reports of a loud hiss / noise that could be heard through the headphones (not just very low impedance headphones) that was in some early units. I had a tour unit that suffered from that anomaly and it was fixed for the rest of the tour. That issue was identified and fixed, but a few got out in the wild. I don’t think I’ve ever read that John said the charging coil whine was changed (and I’ve read every post of this thread from the beginning). There has been some confusion between these two different hissing/noise/whining sounds before.



With my unit (new and with a new serial number) I can say that:

- I have NOT any hiss on the headphone in every circumstances

- I have NOT any whine during the charging (even with my ear close to it), expept for the last 6 minutes

- I HAVE a whine (loud whine) in the last 6 minutes of charging, tried multiple chargers and two different cables.



GrussGott said:


> Could be, I'm too lazy to go find it, bottom line is the end-of-cycle charging whine lasts about 10 minutes for me and it has zero to do with USB cords or chargers because I have many very high quality ones with intelligent voltage regulation, filtering, etc and the charging whine is instant no matter which cords, charger, outlet combination is used. Hey, maybe it's "normal" but it's weird and annoying, especially if some units have it and some don't.



Exactly my case.



GrussGott said:


> It sounds like this: weeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE[10minutes]EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeeee



Exactly, it's loud, louder than one can think.

The kind Rob assured me that is normal on some units and it's not damaging at all, now I have to struggle with myself If I want to give it back to the seller hoping on a replace that doesn't make the whine, sending back to Chord directly or keep my Mojo with this "issue".
I think that after the very kind Rob explanations I will keep it, but knowing that some unit is immune to this issue is not a great thing to me.


----------



## SilverEars

GrussGott said:


> It's a loud whine with a tinny jet-engine kind of sound that's loud enough to hear on a separate floor of your house if other things are quiet, and it's coming from the Mojo itself, not speakers (course there's the EMI issue, that's another issue)
> 
> It sounds like this:  weeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE[10minutes]EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeeee over the course of last 10 minutes of the charging cycle.
> 
> ...


Sounds extreme.  Besides usb hiss due to dirty connection, have not heard such myself.


----------



## SilverEars

talan7 said:


> I have the mojo and love its sound. The only thing I wish it had is a bass boost. Chord really needs to come out with an app to use with the mojo and Poly with an eq.


Try Equilizer APO.  Look into the Sound science forum, there is a thread about that.

It's interesting how bass isn't all that significant out of my Andromeda.  You'd expect for such low OI.  My 2ohm OI Opus #2 outputs greater bass.


----------



## RiseFall123

SilverEars said:


> Sounds extreme.  Besides usb hiss due to dirty connection, have not heard such myself.



He is not exagerating, my gf (who usually totally ignore this technical stuff at all) the other day shout at me that something wrong was coming from my Mojo under charge, the whine was not low, and she was worried like the unit was "frying" itself.


----------



## DjBobby

GrussGott said:


> It's a loud whine with a tinny jet-engine kind of sound that's loud enough to hear on a separate floor of your house if other things are quiet, and it's coming from the Mojo itself, not speakers (course there's the EMI issue, that's another issue)
> 
> It sounds like this:  weeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE[10minutes]EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeeee over the course of last 10 minutes of the charging cycle.
> 
> ...


I have M040XXX, no whining at all. Nothing, dead silent. Should I be concerned that mine is maybe not original?


----------



## RiseFall123

DjBobby said:


> I have M040XXX, no whining at all. Nothing, dead silent. Should I be concerned that mine is maybe not original?



Could you report your cables and charger?

Is still the Onkyo HF player the only fully compatible app for iOS and Mojo for higher sample rate?


----------



## MementoMori99 (Dec 18, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Could you report your cables and charger?



I use a 3-ft. Anker Powerline micro usb cable and have used it with a 12W Apple charger, Anker Powerport 2 charger and Tronsmart charger.  Fortunately, for me, I have not experienced any noise issues whatsoever while charging my Mojo.  FYI, I have M056XXX.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012VWH6PQ/
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LCDT7FC/
https://www.amazon.com/Tronsmart-Charger-Charge-Technology-Galaxy/dp/B01MYWP60T/


----------



## DjBobby

RiseFall123 said:


> Could you report your cables and charger?
> 
> Is still the Onkyo HF player the only fully compatible app for iOS and Mojo for higher sample rate?


Samsung charger from Aliexpress 2A, cable which I got with the FiiO X5II.
I have Onkyo HF, Hiby and Flac Player (by Dan Leehr) - all work on higher sample rates with iPhone 7 on latest iOS and Mojo.


----------



## RiseFall123

DjBobby said:


> I have Onkyo HF, Hiby and Flac Player (by Dan Leehr) - all work on higher sample rates with iPhone 7 on latest iOS and Mojo.



Since my favourite (foobar) won't play on higher sample rates, what is your fav of those three? The first is mentioned even of the Mojo manual.


----------



## RiseFall123

MementoMori99 said:


> I use a 3-ft. Anker Powerline micro usb cable and have used it with a 12W Apple charger, Anker Powerport 2 charger and Tronsmart charger.  Fortunately, for me, I have not experienced any noise issues whatsoever while charging my Mojo.  FYI, I have M056XXX.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012VWH6PQ/
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LCDT7FC/
> https://www.amazon.com/Tronsmart-Charger-Charge-Technology-Galaxy/dp/B01MYWP60T/



I think that the issue is not related to the chargers because I also use the Apple 12W (iPad Pro).

I will buy those cables from Anker (not only for charge, but also for listening), since the other adviced here Monoprice seem to be difficult to find in my country at normal prices.


----------



## DjBobby (Dec 18, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Since my favourite (foobar) won't play on higher sample rates, what is your fav of those three? The first is mentioned even of the Mojo manual.


Onkyo HF. You might need the pro pack.


----------



## RiseFall123

DjBobby said:


> Onkyo HF. You might need the pro pack.



I will get it, thank you.


----------



## Wildcatsare1 (Dec 18, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> Could you report your cables and charger?
> 
> Is still the Onkyo HF player the only fully compatible app for iOS and Mojo for higher sample rate?



I’m using a Zojoro 40W Charger with the Mojo Cable Kit USB Cable, without a noise, externally or with headphones/CIEMs.


----------



## GrussGott

RiseFall123 said:


> I will get it, thank you.



FWIW I decided to do the refund after having spent some quality time with the Eitr > Mimby > Jot ... whoa.  Try some Dylan LeBlanc or Angus & Julia Stone on that - just no comparison to the little Mojo,  but not fair given we're talking desktop vs a mobile solution and $830 vs $530 new.  If I needed a lot of mobile I'd definitely keep the Mojo.

Nevertheless I just won't be going mobile that much so I decided to anchor to the desktop.


----------



## 435279

RiseFall123 said:


> I think that the issue is not related to the chargers because I also use the Apple 12W (iPad Pro).



You are correct, If Mojo users are experiencing charging noise during the last few minutes of charging this is most likely related to the charge circuit switching from a constant current charge mode to a constant voltage charge mode and not an electrically noisy power supply. Lipo batteries similar to the one in Mojo require this as its very important not to exceed a cell voltage of, typically, 4.2v


----------



## turkayguner

Mojo ideas said:


> I'm not sure who spoke to who at chord but I can tell you firmly that any noise directly coming from Mojo is not normal and the unit should be returned to your retailer for immeadiate replacement. There are a few units still out there with this problem that I've posted about earlier.



While I was digging for the older posts about the noise coming from the Mojo (when it is close to be charged fully) I found this post coming from John Franks in 264th page of this thread. Now I'm pretty confused and not sure what to do. I bought the Mojo from an online shop which ships internationally from UK. My unit's serial starts with 0158... and it has a QR code. I think it's from a newer batch. I need your suggestions, thanks.


----------



## GrussGott

turkayguner said:


> While I was digging for the older posts about the noise coming from the Mojo (when it is close to be charged fully) I found this post coming from John Franks in 264th page of this thread. Now I'm pretty confused and not sure what to do. I bought the Mojo from an online shop which ships internationally from UK. My unit's serial starts with 0158... and it has a QR code. I think it's from a newer batch. I need your suggestions, thanks.



That's the exact post I was thinking of!  Thanks for finding.

The think the net-net is the end-of-charging-cycle noise is considered "normal" now, and some may never hear it, so you have to decide if it's something you're willing to put up with or not.


----------



## miketlse

turkayguner said:


> While I was digging for the older posts about the noise coming from the Mojo (when it is close to be charged fully) I found this post coming from John Franks in 264th page of this thread. Now I'm pretty confused and not sure what to do. I bought the Mojo from an online shop which ships internationally from UK. My unit's serial starts with 0158... and it has a QR code. I think it's from a newer batch. I need your suggestions, thanks.


That post is referring to a noise that never goes away. One of the early batches (that post is over two years old - so it was a very early batch) had a problem with that type of noise issue, and all the offending Mojos were replaced by Chord, as and when they were reported.

That is a different scenario to a noise that only appears at the end of charging.
The early batches did not have QR codes - they were added after maybe a year, as a deterrent to stop the sale of fake Mojos.


----------



## RiseFall123

Almost two weeks with the Mojo and I need to share again my feedback.

*ISSUES*
The ending-charge-cycle-whine hiss is tollerable by me, also because the CEO (that was very fast in his support) told me that the Mojo won't be damaged from it. But I still can't understand clearly if some units are immune or less, here there are users that totally deny the problem and these users use my same charger (Apple 12W).

*AS DAC IN MY SPEAKERS SYSTEM*
The Mojo doesn't have the "sparkle" on highs that my other DAC (Asus E1) has but in all the other departments, mid-highs, mids, lows, bottom end is totally awesome.
What totally astonish me is that the low end are so tight and controlled that I can push the volume how I want and my setup will never goes into distortion.
Also, my setup was fatiguing with the E1, especially in some bright albums, while with the Mojo that issue is totally gone.
BUT, sometimes and with some music (say instrumental), I miss the "sparkle" of the E1.
ALSO, I don't like movies with the Mojo. There I prefer the less controlled and more "higher" E1.
*
AS DAC/AMP with iPhone>Tidal>HD650*
I still think that the Mojo sound "thin" on my HD650. It lacks dynamics and it doesn't fill (as the Asus E1 does) the cans as I wish. For all the rest, the Mojo is very musical, relaxing and detailed, even though, also here the highs are roll off and maybe because the HD650 is already "veiled". For sure, Mojo+HD650 is the less fatiguing pair on earth.


----------



## taki

Anyone know a solution for the quality led on the Mojo is always Blue? I use FLAC files on many platforms and Hi-Fi media players and I get always blue?
-I tried Windows 10 (changed the speakers setting to max) and Andoird (S8 Plus).
-Media players I tried: MusicBee, Foobar2000, AIMP (Android).
-Streaming Hi-Fi audio.


----------



## RiseFall123

taki said:


> Anyone know a solution for the quality led on the Mojo is always Blue? I use FLAC files on many platforms and Hi-Fi media players and I get always blue?
> -I tried Windows 10 (changed the speakers setting to max) and Andoird (S8 Plus).
> -Media players I tried: MusicBee, Foobar2000, AIMP (Android).
> -Streaming Hi-Fi audio.



Maybe because Android will always oversample and your Windows audio settings are set to an high sample. Try to set your soundcard to 44khz and report if color is now red.


----------



## waveSounds

taki said:


> Anyone know a solution for the quality led on the Mojo is always Blue? I use FLAC files on many platforms and Hi-Fi media players and I get always blue?
> -I tried Windows 10 (changed the speakers setting to max) and Andoird (S8 Plus).
> -Media players I tried: MusicBee, Foobar2000, AIMP (Android).
> -Streaming Hi-Fi audio.



When using with Windows; unless you're using Foobar or Tidal or another bit of software that supports bit-perfect, the Mojo will always display the sample rate you've set. In Foobar go to the preferences menu and select WASAPI (event) for the Mojo - this will bypass the native sampling rate set for Windows.


----------



## RiseFall123

waveSounds said:


> When using with Windows; unless you're using Foobar or Tidal or another bit of software that supports bit-perfect, the Mojo will always display the sample rate you've set. In Foobar go to the preferences menu and select WASAPI (event) for the Mojo - this will bypass the native sampling rate set for Windows.



Mojo support ASIO too, in Roon surely, in foobar I didn’t tried.


----------



## taki

RiseFall123 said:


> Maybe because Android will always oversample and your Windows audio settings are set to an high sample. Try to set your soundcard to 44khz and report if color is now red.


Yes it shows red now when set to 44khz.


----------



## taki

waveSounds said:


> When using with Windows; unless you're using Foobar or Tidal or another bit of software that supports bit-perfect, the Mojo will always display the sample rate you've set. In Foobar go to the preferences menu and select WASAPI (event) for the Mojo - this will bypass the native sampling rate set for Windows.




I can't find WASAPI (event).
Please see screenshot.


----------



## RiseFall123

taki said:


> I can't find WASAPI (event).
> Please see screenshot.



You need the wasapi component that you fibd in the official foobar website (it should be 3.0 version). I don’t see asio there, I should see in my computer if i have it or not (on Roon I have it).


----------



## taki

RiseFall123 said:


> You need the wasapi component that you fibd in the official foobar website (it should be 3.0 version). I don’t see asio there, I should see in my computer if i have it or not (on Roon I have it).



After I installed WASAPI (ver 3.3) and selected in Foobar settings, Mojo quality led turned red.






Below is my Windows settings.


----------



## RiseFall123

What is the best paired headphones with the Mojo that has been found in the under 1000$ Budget according to you here?


----------



## Caruryn

I love it with HD 660 S.Essentially it's a clearer,brighter HD 650 with tighter bass which is great since mojo is leaning a little on the warm/neutral so no darkness with this pair.The sound  is very musical and technically proficient and if the soundstage width was a bit  bigger i could see a lot of casual audiophiles being very content with just this pair before upgrading to more expensive headfones and upgrading mojo too.

From other users posts mojo works very well with LCD-2,Oppo PM 2/3,HE400i,HD600/700 and AKG 812,


----------



## x RELIC x

RiseFall123 said:


> What is the best paired headphones with the Mojo that has been found in the under 1000$ Budget according to you here?



Tough question without more information about your sonic preferences. Perhaps look at the Mr. Speakers AEON under $1000.


----------



## GrussGott

x RELIC x said:


> Tough question without more information about your sonic preferences. Perhaps look at the Mr. Speakers AEON under $1000.



FWIW, for me the AFC with the mojo was no bueno - like the bottom half of most music was gone; I like the HD600 / Mojo quite a bit and the Th-X00 is a great counterpoint to the HD600, so I'd get those two and / or similar.  Given that, if was going to spend $1000 on HPs now it would be for the ZMF Atticus, but those probably aren't a great pair for the Mojo ... maybe a minimum of a Mimby/Vali2


----------



## x RELIC x

GrussGott said:


> FWIW, for me the AFC with the mojo was no bueno - like the bottom half of most music was gone; I like the HD600 / Mojo quite a bit and the Th-X00 is a great counterpoint to the HD600, so I'd get those two and / or similar.  Given that, if was going to spend $1000 on HPs now it would be for the ZMF Atticus, but those probably aren't a great pair for the Mojo ... maybe a minimum of a Mimby/Vali2



Different strokes.. 

More info about preferences would be in order.


----------



## GrussGott (Dec 20, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> Different strokes..
> 
> More info about preferences would be in order.



Well, I lack all of the fancy language so I'll say when it comes to "neutral" I love the HD600 over the HD650, and definitely the 800 (but not fair on that one).  There are tracks from artists like Dylan LeBlanc or Angus/Julia Stone that sound stellar on the mojo / HD600 (granted I greatly prefer my Eitr>Mimby>Jot if I could only pick one - but that doesn't mean the Mojo wouldn't have a firm place, it just wouldn't be what I'd grab when I want that crisp sound).  On the AFCs there was so much treble it was a bit overwhelming with most acoustic guitar I tried.  Another example would be the master of Simple Minds Acoustic - great definition on the AFCs no doubt, but so much treble!  Where's the bass thumps?  they're there but like in the other room, not here with everyone else.

On older music like Erykah Badu's On and On, the knocky instrument was like a nail in your ear, literally painful to listen to.  On other tracks like the B-52s, they just sounded empty due to the missing mid-bass / bass.  The HD600s don't have this and while I definitely wouldn't call them basshead HPs, they have their own clarity and quality that I really like sometimes.

At the end of the day, I'm a basshead and I like EDM (e.g., Bluetech), 80s jams (REM, INXS, etc), acoustic especially chicks, pop, jazz, some rock, some orchestral, some classical like Shostakovich, but not too much of that.  Basically I've found that I can hit all of my moods with the HD600 (neutral, clarity) and TH-x00 (bass thumpin fun) and all of that sounded great with the Mojo (again, the mojo has that laid back feel versus the spark - which can trend sharp - from other setups.  The Mojo is never like that - it's a Bombay gin and tonic: always smooth and refreshing)

As for the AFC, I loved the build - literally the most comfortable headphone ever for me and there was no doubt they're a very high quality HP (and I love and am rooting for the company!) . But the AFCs just didn't make the cut for me due to that lack of mid-bass and bass to my ear.

I was hopeful the AFC/Mojo would be the perfect setup: sounds like a desktop, transports like mobile.  But, instead, I replaced the AFCs with the HD600s and TH-X00, and the Mojo with the eitr/mimby/jot.

I do miss the Mojo though.  aw feck it, and the AFCs.  I want it all.


----------



## x RELIC x

GrussGott said:


> Well, I lack all of the fancy language so I'll say when it comes to "neutral" I love the HD600 over the HD650, and definitely the 800 (but not fair on that one).  There are tracks from artists like Dylan LeBlanc or Angus/Julia Stone that sound stellar on the mojo / HD600 (granted I greatly prefer my Eitr>Mimby>Jot if I could only pick one - but that doesn't mean the Mojo wouldn't have a firm place, it just wouldn't be what I'd grabbed when I want that crisp sound).  On the AFCs there was so much treble it was a bit overwhelming with most acoustic guitar I tried.  Another example would be the master of Simple Minds Acoustic - great definition on the AFCs no doubt, but so much treble!  Where's the bass thumps?  they're there but like in the other room, not here with everyone else.
> 
> On older music like Erykah Badu's On and On, the knocky instrument was like a nail in your ear, literally painful to listen to.  On other tracks like the B-52s, they just sounded empty due to the missing mid-bass / bass.  The HD600s don't have this and while I definitely wouldn't call them basshead HPs, they have their own clarity and quality that I really like sometimes.
> 
> ...



Sure, you have your preference. I was responding to @RiseFall123 and think he may want to try it.

I’m a retired bass head and didn’t mind the ETHER Flow C with the Mojo (although it certainly does sound bright), and the AEON closed has a little more bass than the EFC. The AEON open has a little more mid bass than the AEON closed and sounds slightly more warm than the closed AEON. For a headphone under $1000 it’s won a lot of awards and has some very positive reviews.

If @RiseFall123 would provide more information then he could get more helpful replies.

For my perspective I hate bright upstream gear. I don’t think I’d ever enjoy the Jot from what I’ve read. I use the DAVE as my reference and I never get an ounce of brightness or hollowness from it unless it’s in the track. The Mojo is no where near the DAVE in capability to my ears, but isn’t too far off in tonal balance IMO. Definately in the same family. Compared to the HA-1 that I sold it’s quite a different sound. The AGD DAC-19 (PCM 1704) had a warmer tuning, and I liked its tuning when I had it, but it doesn’t resolve as well as the Mojo (not quite as incisive IMO).

I like a lot of the tracks you listed and it seems we have very similar preferences in music, although I’ve been listening to a large variety of classical more and more over the last few years. I find it interesting how much people’s tuning preferences vary yet they can enjoy the same music.


----------



## musickid

which is the correct driver windows 10 or windows 10 creator? thanks mk


----------



## Zojokkeli

musickid said:


> which is the correct driver windows 10 or windows 10 creator? thanks mk



Both. Regular first, and then install the Creator's update driver on top.


----------



## RiseFall123

musickid said:


> which is the correct driver windows 10 or windows 10 creator? thanks mk



The chordmojo website (not the chord) has one driver that should be the sum of the two.

Thanks for the advices, I will answer later my fav genre and signature because now I am from mobile and I need to write


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 20, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> Sure, you have your preference. I was responding to @RiseFall123 and think he may want to try it.



Hi headfiers,

here what I listen and what I want to achieve:

About the sound I like, I listen from metal to prog metal, rock to prog rock, to many easy listening (but good quality) music as Police and Sting, Jann Arden, 4 No Blondes (mostly 90's pop-rock).

What I want to achieve:
I will try to explain better than I can... in my desktop I have a laptop>Roon>Tidal>Asus Xonar Essence One>HD650.
I absolutely love that setup, even if it's less "smooth" and detailed and balanced than Mojo signature, that setup makes my HD650 "to sing", I mean, the headphones are "fill" with music, they are driven very good and no distortions, only emotions.

But, I want that "sound" in my bedroom and there I don't want another laptop, dac, etc., I only want my iPhone, a dac and a pair of headphones. But, iPhone>Tidal>Mojo>HD650, although I cannot say is bad, I admit is smooth, detailed, relaxing, musical, but I am not satisfied because the "emotion" I have from the desktop setup in terms of "driving", "filling", dynamics, the HD650 is not there.

So, my dream is... keeping the Mojo, keeping the iPhone as source, and to obtain my "desktop setup" sound in my bedroom.

And I ask you: teorically it is possible with a more efficient and low impendance headphone? What about a AQ NightHawk or the HD660S or the headphones you adviced me above (I didn't read their sensivities yet)?

If what I ask is impossible, I will simply put the Mojo in my desktop setup (because as dac is better than the Asus E1), and I will take the E1 in the bedroom, so iPhone>E1>HD650 and in this scenario I will keep the HD650.

BUT, if you tell me that *teorically is possible to receive from the Mojo the "driving" that I need with lower impedance HP*, I will buy another HP, no problem.

PS: I am not a "basshead" because I don't listen at hip-hop or dance so much, but when a dynamic drum moment arrive in a song I want to have shivers in my ears (the same I have with E1>HD650).


----------



## musickid (Dec 20, 2017)

What exactly is windows 10 creator as compared to just windows 10?  also is it ok to say have hugo 2 drivers and mojo drivers installed on the same laptop at once? obviously only using one dac at a time? so there is no conflict here?


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> What exactly is windows 10 creator as compared to just windows 10?  also is it ok to say have hugo 2 drivers and mojo drivers installed on the same laptop at once? obviously only using one dac at a time? so there is no conflict here?


First there was Win 10, then last April the Win 10 creators edition update was released.
https://www.pcworld.com/article/318...-inking-and-edge-win-mixed-reality-loses.html


----------



## RiseFall123

miketlse said:


> First there was Win 10, then last April the Win 10 creators edition update was released.
> https://www.pcworld.com/article/318...-inking-and-edge-win-mixed-reality-loses.html



And now we have the Fall Creators Update.


----------



## x RELIC x

RiseFall123 said:


> What about a AQ NightHawk or the HD660S or the headphones you adviced me above (I didn't read their sensivities yet)?



Actually, depending on what your reply was I was going to recommend the AQ Nighthawk as well. @GrussGott is right, the AEON may feel a little to bright for you.

I haven’t heard the HD660S so I won’t comment on them. You may want to check out Tyll’s review of them on Innerfidelity.

The Nighthawk has some love / hate with Head Fi’ers but to me they offer a smooth and _low distortion_ presentation that has some great bass and (once you get used to the sound signature) they still have detailed highs. At first they may sound too warm but given some time they really reveal that they are a well engineered headphone. Also consider the closed version, the Nightowls. The Nightowl is slightly brighter and many people prefer their sound over the Nighthawks as they aren’t quite as warm / smooth but still offer some great bass and warmth. Both these Audioquest are very easy to drive. One thing is that I find the Headphone cable is (ironically) terrible on the Audioquest headphones.

There is also the Focal Elear to consider. I don’t own the Elear (I own the Utopia).

The above headphones are all easily driven from the Mojo if you want to keep it.


----------



## MementoMori99 (Dec 20, 2017)

x RELIC x said:


> Actually, depending on what your reply was I was going to recommend the AQ Nighthawk as well.  The Nighthawk has some love / hate with Head Fi’ers but to me they offer a smooth and _low distortion_ presentation that has some great bass and (once you get used to the sound signature) they still have detailed highs. At first they may sound too warm but given some time they really reveal that they are a well engineered headphone. Also consider the closed version, the Nightowls. The Nightowl is slightly brighter and many people prefer their sound over the Nighthawks as they aren’t quite as warm / smooth but still offer some great bass and warmth. Both these Audioquest are very easy to drive. One thing is that I find the Headphone cable is (ironically) terrible on the Audioquest headphones.
> 
> The above headphones are all easily driven from the Mojo if you want to keep it.



I would just like to add that the Nightowls(NO's) are essentially a closed version of the Nighthawks(NH's).  Other than having a little smaller soundstage compared with the NH's, the NO's have similar sound characteristics(tonal qualities) to the NH's provided that the hybrid earpads from the original NH woods are used in place of the protein leather(boost) earpads.  As you can see in my signature, this is my preference.


----------



## RiseFall123

I prefer open headphones so NH will be winner. I read somewhere that with the Mojo they pair beautifully.

Also they are cheaper than I thought and I can easily return them.

I will have with them the sense of powerful drive from NH-Mojo that I miss from HD650-Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x (Dec 20, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> I read somewhere that with the Mojo they pair beautifully.
> 
> .......
> 
> I will have with them the sense of powerful drive from NH-Mojo that I miss from HD650-Mojo?



Rob Watts loves the Nighthawk for their low distortion and tonality, maybe that’s what you read.

I don’t think you would feel like any ‘powerful drive’ will be lacking, but only you can determine that for yourself. The math and physics say there is more than ample drive for the Nighthawks and I listen to them below double red volume.


----------



## RiseFall123

I think i will give a try to them. Last doubt: NH are known as warm and so the Mojo, also, I read about back mids. May report if there is truth behind?


----------



## GreenBow

musickid said:


> What exactly is windows 10 creator as compared to just windows 10?  also is it ok to say have hugo 2 drivers and mojo drivers installed on the same laptop at once? obviously only using one dac at a time? so there is no conflict here?



I have Mojo originally and had the drivers for Mojo installed. Then I just bought the Hugo 2.

After getting the Hugo 2, I downloaded its drivers and installed them. Yet I only see one set of Chord drivers in my Windows 7 - 'Programmes and Features'. Secondly I only see one set of Chord WASAPI and ASIO choices in my JRiver settings.  

I found that both my Hugo 2 and Mojo are running on the latest drivers that installed. Meaning the drivers for Hugo 2 that I just installed. It's possible that the Mojo and Hugo are using the same drivers. It certainly looks that way.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Mojo + Sennheiser seems to be a great combo in general. I was less than enthused with it and my LCD-X, but I never heard it with the LCD-2. 

I'd be heavily tempted to snag a Focal Elear, honestly. That'd be damn near endgame for most.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

RiseFall123 said:


> I think i will give a try to them. Last doubt: NH are known as warm and so the Mojo, also, I read about back mids. May report if there is truth behind?



If you're thinking Nighthawk, get the Dragonfly Red. They pair marvelously together.


----------



## x RELIC x

RiseFall123 said:


> I think i will give a try to them. Last doubt: NH are known as warm and so the Mojo, also, I read about back mids. May report if there is truth behind?



No recessed mids to me, but the Nighthawk is a warm headphone. I don’t find it too warm with the Mojo, but that’s me. The Nighthawk are one of those ‘get used to the sound’ compared to other headphones kind of warmth. I like them most for their very low in distortion and I pick that out easily. The Nighthawk are smooth but still have good dynamics and detail. Headphones like the Elear are more punchy / dynamic and grab your attention. Many have said the Elear is a HD650 replacement and others hate the Elear’s slightly recessed 4K region. Again, perhaps you can audition them.


----------



## Zojokkeli

RiseFall123 said:


> I think i will give a try to them. Last doubt: NH are known as warm and so the Mojo, also, I read about back mids. May report if there is truth behind?



You might also want consider Audeze LCD-2C.


----------



## RiseFall123

SomeGuyDude said:


> If you're thinking Nighthawk, get the Dragonfly Red. They pair marvelously together.



I am still in the return window with the mojo, do you think I could get a better sq from the cheaper Dragonfly?


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 21, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> I am still in the return window with the mojo, do you think I could get a better sq from the cheaper Dragonfly?



No. Just no.

Get a pair of headphones that pair well with the Mojo. Anyway the Nighthawks get lots of compliments with the Mojo. Crikey, I am shocked you ask.

You should also be thinking of the Mojo as a component that will survive upgrading the rest of your system. About three weeks ago I upgraded my desktop kit, and to be honest, the Mojo is nothing short of mind-blowing.


----------



## Arpiben

GreenBow said:


> I have Mojo originally and had the drivers for Mojo installed. Then I just bought the Hugo 2.
> 
> After getting the Hugo 2, I downloaded its drivers and installed them. Yet I only see one set of Chord drivers in my Windows 7 - 'Programmes and Features'. Secondly I only see one set of Chord WASAPI and ASIO choices in my JRiver settings.
> 
> I found that both my Hugo 2 and Mojo are running on the latest drivers that installed. Meaning the drivers for Hugo 2 that I just installed. It's possible that the Mojo and Hugo are using the same drivers. It certainly looks that way.



Hi @GreenBow 

Since Mojo and Hugo 2 are sharing the same microcontroller MCU chip for USB, odds are great for them to use same USB drivers.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 21, 2017)

GreenBow said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> Get a pair of headphones that pair well with the Mojo. Anyway the Nighthawks get lots of compliments with the Mojo. Crikey, I am shocked you ask.
> 
> You should also be thinking of the Mojo as a component that will survive upgrading the rest of your system. About three weeks ago I upgraded my desktop kit, and to be honest, the Mojo is nothing short of mind-blowing.



I just ordered the NH because I hope to get more dynamics from the Mojo than with the actually Hd650...

I also use the Mojo in the desktop setup and I blame it only for the roll off highs. Do you notice that?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

RiseFall123 said:


> I am still in the return window with the mojo, do you think I could get a better sq from the cheaper Dragonfly?



Oh hell no. I thought you were looking at which to buy. I was just saying if you haven't purchased anything, the Nighthawk+DFR pair beautifully, but if you've already got a Mojo keep that. It's definitely in another league.


----------



## RiseFall123

SomeGuyDude said:


> Oh hell no. I thought you were looking at which to buy. I was just saying if you haven't purchased anything, the Nighthawk+DFR pair beautifully, but if you've already got a Mojo keep that. It's definitely in another league.



You made me afraid with that post. Also because, after what you wrote, I read that they are both very warm (Mojo and HW) so I thought your advice was for that.

I will have 14 days to evaluate the HW with my Mojo, I hope it will give me more satisfation than Mojo-HD650. Otherwise, I will send the HW backand, I will place a desktop amp in my bedroom for the HD650 and I will place the Mojo as permanent DAC in the living room main chain.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

RiseFall123 said:


> You made me afraid with that post. Also because, after what you wrote, I read that they are both very warm (Mojo and HW) so I thought your advice was for that.
> 
> I will have 14 days to evaluate the HW with my Mojo, I hope it will give me more satisfation than Mojo-HD650. Otherwise, I will send the HW backand, I will place a desktop amp in my bedroom for the HD650 and I will place the Mojo as permanent DAC in the living room main chain.



Mojo + HD650 is a fantastic combo, BTW. I have that sitting at my desk along with my Audeze stuff (well, mojo is getting repaired, but still).


----------



## RiseFall123

SomeGuyDude said:


> Mojo + HD650 is a fantastic combo, BTW. I have that sitting at my desk along with my Audeze stuff (well, mojo is getting repaired, but still).



I totally dislike that combo. I mean, it totally lacks dynamic, it sounds "plain", "not filling", how I can say. For all the other stuff (details, musicality, tone) is a great pair yet (to my ears).

Just plugging the HD650 in my desktop dac/amp (Asus E1) and the dynamic back again.

I am trying the Mojo-HW combo now to earn that "missing dynamic". I cross my fingers because tomorrow I should receive the NW.


----------



## musickid

mojo drives oppo pm 1 fantastically too. nice synergy and it what i use now.


----------



## GreenBow

RiseFall123 said:


> I just ordered the NH because I hope to get more dynamics from the Mojo than with the actually Hd650...
> 
> I also use the Mojo in the desktop setup and I blame it only for the roll off highs. Do you notice that?



I hope you find what you are looking for. All I know is that folk have said a lot, that the Nighthawks are a good match with the Mojo.

Personally I looked at the review of the Nighthawks and thought, probably not for me.


I don't know your price range, but my advice would be read all the reviews you can. Always aim for neutrality and balance between bass and treble. It makes pairing easier. If you can't find what you're looking for, wait. Wait until a manufacturer makes what you want. However, that's not always possible so you have to compromise, but compromise as little as possible. I think that, otherwise I can end up buying twice.

Like right now I am looking for some headphones. They are not at the top of my priorities. Maybe speaker cable comes first, but my Chord Clearway can do its job for some time. I need a portable option, and I am exploring the Poly Mojo. However I have heard that the Mojo will cut off the first half second of music, stored on the SD card.  ............. Anyway long story short, I need some portable headphones or IEMs, and eventually some home headphones. If I were to get home-headphones, I would be looking at Beyerdynamic Amiron, T1 2nd Gen, or possibly Senneheiser HD800s. However all three of these headphones choices, makes me think carefully and twice. It's very hard work getting clear about what you want. Yet aiming for neutrality makes it all little surer, if you can find it.

I really wish you the best of luck. If in the end somehow you let the Mojo go, then you know you did the right thing for you. I would not personally be too concerned about the slightly warm tuning of the Chord Mojo. I find the top end has easily enough beauty to be over-sufficient at this price point. ...... To put a little perspective on it. I bought the Hugo 2 two days ago. Down to circumstances, I ended up using the Mojo now and again in those two days. Every time I listen to I still adore it, it still blows my mind, and it's still stunning. ... I would not part with it for love or money.


----------



## j4100

I read the FAQ on a coax cable that suits the FiiO X5ii and bought one from one of the linked stores (Audio Sanctuary / Custom Cables). The cable is fine, but due to the cable and connectors used, it's not stackable. Anyone on here (or any other external link) who makes cables to order? Not looking to pay $90 (the Moon Audio one) and don't want to use adaptors.

Thanks


----------



## DjBobby

j4100 said:


> I read the FAQ on a coax cable that suits the FiiO X5ii and bought one from one of the linked stores (Audio Sanctuary / Custom Cables). The cable is fine, but due to the cable and connectors used, it's not stackable. Anyone on here (or any other external link) who makes cables to order? Not looking to pay $90 (the Moon Audio one) and don't want to use adaptors.
> 
> Thanks


I have this one: https://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-coaxial-cable-for-chord-mojo-dap.html?search=coaxial%20mojo
Looks nice and doesn't cost a fortune. However the sound was a disappointment and it only collects dust now. I guess that FiiO's X5ii coax output is not clean and produces some RF noise. It sounds muddy, the bass lacks precision, the soundstage is out of place and overall it just doesn't sound right. I've compared several devices connected through usb to Mojo with the FiiO-coax-Mojo, and the difference was huge in favor of usb.


----------



## j4100

DjBobby said:


> I have this one: https://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-coaxial-cable-for-chord-mojo-dap.html?search=coaxial%20mojo
> Looks nice and doesn't cost a fortune. However the sound was a disappointment and it only collects dust now. I guess that FiiO's X5ii coax output is not clean and produces some RF noise. It sounds muddy, the bass lacks precision, the soundstage is out of place and overall it just doesn't sound right. I've compared several devices connected through usb to Mojo with the FiiO-coax-Mojo, and the difference was huge in favor of usb.



Thanks for the info, though that is very disappointing. I was hoping I didn't need to upgrade the X5ii. I don't recall reading negative opinions about using the Mojo with an X5ii. Perhaps a stupid question, but would a problem with your cable and connectors be causing this? Just checking.


----------



## DjBobby

j4100 said:


> Thanks for the info, though that is very disappointing. I was hoping I didn't need to upgrade the X5ii. I don't recall reading negative opinions about using the Mojo with an X5ii. Perhaps a stupid question, but would a problem with your cable and connectors be causing this? Just checking.


One small part might be from the cable, one small part could be Mojo's coax implementation, but I think the greatest cause is coming from the X5ii. Connected through an Audioquest Coax cable + FiiO's adopter to several desktop dacs revealed difference to usb. Smaller soundstage, flat imaging, somewhat brighter and harsher treble and less defined bass with X5ii coax out. What puzzles me, and I would be grateful if anyone could explain this, is that the difference is far less pronounced with dsd files than flacs.. Anyway, Mojo sounds with the iPhone miles away compared to X5ii.


----------



## awaltz

Mojo ideas said:


> No the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units expect a life of greater than ten years. Mojo has a plug on it so it's just an easy replacement for a shop technician Hugo batteries will need soldering in place though but this is also a low skilled job which would be require rarely if ever.
> John Franks.



Dear John Franks, 

I bought my Chord Mojo at Max Schlundt Culture Technology in Berlin, Germany in February 2016. It´s sonic performance never failed on my: I had memorably experiences listening to Andras Schiff´s interpretation of Schubert´s Piano Sonata, Miles´ Sketches of Spain or Jlin´s Dark Energy. But after about 18 months, the Mojo stopped working. I wasn’t able to turn in on anymore. I brought it to the store where I bought it and they sent it to Chord´s representative in Germany, Mr Olaf Adam at G8 & friends GmbH. Two months (!) later, they got back to me. The want me to pay about 220 Euros (260 US$, 195 Pound Sterling) for a new battery, which is almost half the price of a new Mojo. 

Chord grants a 1 year warranty for the battery. But in Germany we have a 2-year-defects liability. I believe you should fix the Mojo on account of the  2-year-defects liability. If the DAC not usable after 18 months, there must have been an issue when I bought it. But Mr. Adam argues Chord´s batteries only fail within the first months of use. If this was not the case, I must have used it wrongly (which I did not do, I am an avid hifi user of 30 years experience dating back to my parents Thorens record player in the 70s ). I think it´s just rude and insulting. I am writing to you directly as you state something very different about Mojo´s battery performance. 

At this point, I am really just saddened by my Chord experience which is dragging on for 3 month now. I was looking forward to play music to my family at christmas. This is not happening. 

A. Waltz


----------



## Wildcatsare1

j4100 said:


> I read the FAQ on a coax cable that suits the FiiO X5ii and bought one from one of the linked stores (Audio Sanctuary / Custom Cables). The cable is fine, but due to the cable and connectors used, it's not stackable. Anyone on here (or any other external link) who makes cables to order? Not looking to pay $90 (the Moon Audio one) and don't want to use adaptors.
> 
> Thanks



Here’s the one I’m using between my Fiio X7 and Mojo, reasonable, no RF, and sounds great.

https://www.dysonaudio.com/products...hord-mojo-75-ohm-digital-jumper-trrs-ts-3-5mm

Edit: Make sure you ask for Fiio 2nd generation.


----------



## Mojo ideas

awaltz said:


> Dear John Franks,
> 
> I bought my Chord Mojo at Max Schlundt Culture Technology in Berlin, Germany in February 2016. It´s sonic performance never failed on my: I had memorably experiences listening to Andras Schiff´s interpretation of Schubert´s Piano Sonata, Miles´ Sketches of Spain or Jlin´s Dark Energy. But after about 18 months, the Mojo stopped working. I wasn’t able to turn in on anymore. I brought it to the store where I bought it and they sent it to Chord´s representative in Germany, Mr Olaf Adam at G8 & friends GmbH. Two months (!) later, they got back to me. The want me to pay about 220 Euros (260 US$, 195 Pound Sterling) for a new battery, which is almost half the price of a new Mojo.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry for your disappointment at Mr Adam’s response.  please private message me your name and full address and I will see what I can do to send a replacement battery to your retailer  however the repair charge is set by the retailer for the work they must do to actually fit the part.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 23, 2017)

Will the Powerline+ give the same results as the stock cable of Mojo or is only good as charger and not as audio data travel?

Does somebody tried the Amazon usb micro golden connectors cables (always as audio not as charger)?
AmazonBasics - Cavo Micro USB 2.0 - 0,9 m (pacco da 2) https://www.amazon.it/dp/B01EK87KW8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_llLpAbD0S4ZK6


----------



## MementoMori99

RiseFall123 said:


> Will the Powerline+ give the same results as the stock cable of Mojo or is only good as charger and not as audio data travel?



The Powerline or Powerline+ should perform the same or a little bit better than the stock Mojo cable.  Only your ears can tell if there is any difference.  The reason for getting them is for their better build quality and longer available lengths.  Yes, they should work fine for both charging and data.


----------



## jimm2

awaltz said:


> Dear John Franks,
> 
> I bought my Chord Mojo at Max Schlundt Culture Technology in Berlin, Germany in February 2016. It´s sonic performance never failed on my: I had memorably experiences listening to Andras Schiff´s interpretation of Schubert´s Piano Sonata, Miles´ Sketches of Spain or Jlin´s Dark Energy. But after about 18 months, the Mojo stopped working. I wasn’t able to turn in on anymore. I brought it to the store where I bought it and they sent it to Chord´s representative in Germany, Mr Olaf Adam at G8 & friends GmbH. Two months (!) later, they got back to me. The want me to pay about 220 Euros (260 US$, 195 Pound Sterling) for a new battery, which is almost half the price of a new Mojo.
> 
> ...


It literally takes a few minutes to replace the Mojo battery and doesn't require any specialized skill. In my opinion, anyone that charges this exorbitant amount to replace it would be cheating you.


----------



## bikutoru

jimm2 said:


> It literally takes a few minutes to replace the Mojo battery and doesn't require any specialized skill. In my opinion, anyone that charges this exorbitant amount to replace it would be cheating you.



My mojo is 2 years old so I wouldn't mind to get a battery that I'd have no problem replacing within a few minutes as you say, when I need to. So I thought something about $40 would be reasonable, but when I asked one of the dealers(quote reputable btw), he quoted me $175 and said it has to be sent in. As much as I like Chord sound, the way they control this battery supply(imho) is beyond any common reason.


----------



## GreenBow

I have asked for help with a point about the Poly, a couple of times in the Poly thread. I need to know something before I consider buying a Poly. However it's been ignored, or people do not know, so I am asking here please.

I have heard in the Poly thread, that the Poly will sometimes cut off the first half second of music, when playing from SD-card.

This was fixed when playing music from a computer (over USB) by some media centre software settings. (This was mostly after newly manually selected tracks. Like selecting a new album to play, or switching tracks.) It was a case of insert maybe 0.7s of silence before newly selected tracks, etc.


However after asking twice in the Poly thread, no-one has come up with a work around. Please does anyone have any ideas.

It does seem odd that it only got mentioned recently, and right at the start from when the Poly went on sale.

Please can someone tell me what's going on, or about any workaround. Otherwise I simply will not buy a Poly, because there would be no point. I would not use any streaming features of the Poly, and I would only use SD-card playback. If the Poly can't do SD-card playing without a hiccup, that can't be worked around, then there's just no point for me.

I know that this method of hardware synchronisation is possibly the best, that Chord use. Meaning I am not firing up a debate about that. I just need to know.


----------



## jarnopp (Dec 23, 2017)

GreenBow said:


> I have asked for help with a point about the Poly, a couple of times in the Poly thread. I need to know something before I consider buying a Poly. However it's been ignored, or people do not know, so I am asking here please.
> 
> I have heard in the Poly thread, that the Poly will sometimes cut off the first half second of music, when playing from SD-card.
> 
> ...



Yes, it seems both 8Player and Glider cut off the very beginning of each song (seems like less than 1/4 of a second). Also, no gapless playback. Roon supports gapless and does not cut off any music, so maybe this is an app issue or DLNA?  Glider team has been very responsive, so maybe @joe28 can address this.

PS, I was testing this on my iPad with 8Player and switched to Glider on my iPhone, and Glider was on the same track I left off of on the iPad!  Is this a DLNA feature?


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 23, 2017)

jarnopp said:


> Yes, it seems both 8Player and Glider cut off the very beginning of each song (seems like less than 1/4 of a second). Also, no gapless playback. Roon supports gapless and does not cut off any music, so maybe this is an app issue or DLNA?  Glider team has been very responsive, so maybe @joe28 can address this.
> 
> PS, I was testing this on my iPad with 8Player and switched to Glider on my iPhone, and Glider was on the same track I left off of on the iPad!  Is this a DLNA feature?



Thank you for replying. I was getting kind of stressed over it.

A couple of apps were mentioned to me, in the Poly thread a long time ago. I forgot them. However recently I looked again at the What Hi-Fi review and they have mentioned a few. I'll list them here, and show the link.

This is the paragraph from What Hi-Fi.
"Chord’s manual gives *Plex *and *8 Player* as examples, but they both cost extra for full access. A perfectly usable free app for both Android & iOS devices is *MyAudioStream Lite*, but on this occasion we opt for the Android-friendly *BubbleUPnP* app on an LG G6 phone."
Read more at https://www.whathifi.com/chord/poly/review#5ikUhcbGTYMg4UBr.99

If there's a free one there it might be worth a look. Would be eagerly keen to hear any results.

I have been tussling with myself a lot recently about what to buy. Meaning maybe a DAP, and phone. Or a phone with top notch sound. Or just a DAP. I think step one would be to get a good sounding phone, as I don't even have smart-phone. It's so confusing though, because I could be better with just a phone with just a good camera, and then buy a DAP.


----------



## joe28

jarnopp said:


> Yes, it seems both 8Player and Glider cut off the very beginning of each song (seems like less than 1/4 of a second). Also, no gapless playback. Roon supports gapless and does not cut off any music, so maybe this is an app issue or DLNA? Glider team has been very responsive, so maybe @joe28 can address this.



8Player and Glider are acting as a mediator in this scenario, informing the Poly what file should be played and where it's located on the network. The audio stream itself is not seen or processed by the DLNA app, so this may be something the Chord folks would need to look into.

I can confirm the Poly does implement the optional DLNA actions to support gapless playback, and Glider is invoking those actions, but there is still a short audible gap between tracks.



jarnopp said:


> PS, I was testing this on my iPad with 8Player and switched to Glider on my iPhone, and Glider was on the same track I left off of on the iPad! Is this a DLNA feature?



The DLNA spec allows a control point to query a renderer for the currently playing track, so Glider does this on startup if the last selected renderer is still online. We're glad you like it!


----------



## GreenBow

joe28 said:


> 8Player and Glider are acting as a mediator in this scenario, informing the Poly what file should be played and where it's located on the network. The audio stream itself is not seen or processed by the DLNA app, so this may be something the Chord folks would need to look into.
> 
> I can confirm the Poly does implement the optional DLNA actions to support gapless playback, and Glider is invoking those actions, but there is still a short audible gap between tracks.



We don't actually mean in relation to gaps between tracks, whether set to gapless or not.

The Mojo is designed to clip about half a second off the start of a track sometimes, to allow for hardware synchronisation. As far as I know, it's only when using USB, and that's how Poly connects to send music to Mojo. ... On computer, on USB, we have to alter our media centre settings.

In JRiver it goes like this.

Settings:  
Play silence at start-up for hardware synchronisation (Manually select a length of silence. I chose 1 second.)

This covers when you start playing an album, or manually switch tracks. JRiver inserts a second of silence, in conjunction with the sampling frequency of the music about to be played. Thus allowing for hardware synchronisation, and eliminating pops or clicks.


However on the Poly Mojo, I am trying to figure out if this workaround can be implemented. Otherwise the Poly can clip the start of manually selected tracks. (Obviously not tracks that run on from one to the next.)

Otherwise I think I might pass on buying a Poly. Since I would only want it for just an SD-card player at least, I mean. Shame if there is no fix though.


----------



## Twitley

hello to you, mojo fan.
I would like your opinion.

I own Ak120II and Shanling M2s to listen to Zeus Xra.
I think resell Ak120II to acquire a mojo to associate m2s.

But, I would like to know if, it's a good choice.

Thank you


----------



## Caruryn

Twitley said:


> hello to you, mojo fan.
> I would like your opinion.
> 
> I own Ak120II and Shanling M2s to listen to Zeus Xra.
> ...



With your iems i would sell AK120ii and buy a sony WM1A and go balanced.I would keep the M2 just for fun when out and about.Imo you will get a much better return in sound.


----------



## Twitley

I do not think I have finances for the sony WM1A.
That's why I look at the mojo.


----------



## Caruryn

Huh,you're sporting $4000 iems though.No,food or expenses until you get the best,whatever it takes right?


----------



## Twitley

I bought the used Zeus.
I would like to know if the rendering of the mojo will be better and bass more important.


----------



## Caruryn (Dec 24, 2017)

Seriously,sell the Ak120ii for around $700-800 and just save another $200 in a couple of weeks or a month,don't do sidegrades.If you had a headfone and depending on synergy it would be a different story.


----------



## jarnopp

Twitley said:


> I bought the used Zeus.
> I would like to know if the rendering of the mojo will be better and bass more important.



In my opinion it will, but it depends how you like your bass. It will not make it more “aggressive” and “full” but it will be very fast, detailed and articulate in letting you hear all the different bass notes being played distinctly. This is one of the features I enjoy most about the Mojo sound.


----------



## Twitley

I'm looking for bass, even if I'm looking for a little more impact.


----------



## miketlse

Twitley said:


> I'm looking for bass, even if I'm looking for a little more impact.


Bass does mean different things to different people, so I would advise you to demo a Mojo before buying.
I think @jarnopp has described the Mojo bass well.
I found great pleasure in the increased detail/texture that I could hear during the bass rich sections of tracks. For example I find that the Mojo makes the bass intro to this track sound so moody, but that level of detail does not suit everyones tastes - some people are just interested in the loudest boom, boom, boom that they can get.
Perhaps you could post a few tracks that you would use to test whether the Mojo handles the bass well - then maybe some of the Mojo owners could provide some feedback for you.


----------



## RiseFall123

Does charging the battery without waiting it to be lowered or totally discharge, say charging it when it’s orange, eill damage the life of the battery?

Charging while using the unit is on is not raccomanded, but it’s only because the battery charge slower or because there is a battery damage doing that?


----------



## GreenBow

RiseFall123 said:


> Does charging the battery without waiting it to be lowered or totally discharge, say charging it when it’s orange, eill damage the life of the battery?
> 
> Charging while using the unit is on is not raccomanded, but it’s only because the battery charge slower or because there is a battery damage doing that?



I generally prefer to Charge the Mojo overnight, and the use it during the day.

If for some reason, the Mojo battery supply is running out, then I will charge and play for a while. As far as we know there is no harm in that.

The issue is that long periods of charge and play, can make the Mojo very hot. It was discovered that it is best to charge the Mojo battery completely. The leave the charger plugged in to the Mojo, and start to use it. This way the charger turns on and off at regular intervals.   . However it is strongly recommended by users, to discharge the Mojo regularly, and then recharge it.

Personally I would recommend using the Mojo on battery in the day, and charge at night. The batteries have an exceptional lifespan, so it's not an issue. ... It is your choice though.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Does charging the battery without waiting it to be lowered or totally discharge, say charging it when it’s orange, eill damage the life of the battery?
> 
> Charging while using the unit is on is not raccomanded, but it’s only because the battery charge slower or because there is a battery damage doing that?


This thread is over two years old, and I think that the user experience during this period has gradually allowed the best practice to evolve:

Chord specified the battery to have a certain life https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-723#post-12321639, under certain conditions
The owner consensus seems to be that using the battery cycling from 100% charged to fully depleted, does post a risk - but using the battery from say 75% charged down to 25% charged (then recharge) will avoid all the risky scenarios, and maximise the battery life. I try and follow this charging cycle. 
I think Chord are being honest, when they describe the specifications for the Mojo battery, but Mojo owners are more conservative, and risk averse.


----------



## x RELIC x

RiseFall123 said:


> Does charging the battery without waiting it to be lowered or totally discharge, say *charging it when it’s orange, eill damage the life of the battery?*
> 
> Charging while using the unit is on is not raccomanded, but it’s only because the battery charge slower or because there is a battery damage doing that?



It should actually extend the total life span. Lithium batteries have no memory effect and short charge cycles are a good thing for overal lifespan. Completely discharging them regularly is not recommended in general as that is stressful for lithium batteries. The general rule is to not discharge lithium batteries below 20% and not charge more than 80% for the _ultimate_ in lifespan. However,  it is recommended to discharge and then fully recharge the lithium battery once a month to ‘calibrate’ the batteries charge meter.

Of course these are best practices for all lithium batteries and each user will no doubt have their preferred charging habits.


----------



## RiseFall123

x RELIC x said:


> It should actually extend the total life span. Lithium batteries have no memory effect and short charge cycles are a good thing for overal lifespan. Completely discharging them regularly is not recommended in general as that is stressful for lithium batteries. The general rule is to not discharge lithium batteries below 20% and not charge more than 80% for the _ultimate_ in lifespan. However,  it is recommended to discharge and then fully recharge the lithium battery once a month to ‘calibrate’ the batteries charge meter.
> 
> Of course these are best practices for all lithium batteries and each user will no doubt have their preferred charging habits.



Very helpful. And happy to ear that I was already follow the “rule” without knowing.


----------



## bluenight (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi just have bought an mojo and wondering  how to best feed this to external headphoneamp. I guess connecting a 3,5mm-2 rca to one of the headphones output  and put mojo in line level mode will work?

I heard some harsh sss sounds with voices with hd 800s when listening straight from mojo with apple music. Maybe connecting to an external amp takes the edge off.

Anyone got reccomendations for 3,5mm-2rca quality cables?

Does mojo have a burn in time?


----------



## RiseFall123

bluenight said:


> Hi just have bought an mojo and wondering  how to best feed this to external headphoneamp. I guess connecting a 3,5mm-2 rca to one of the headphones output  and put mojo in line level mode will work?
> 
> I heard some harsh sss sounds with voices with hd 800s when listening straight from mojo with apple music. Maybe connecting to an external amp takes the edge off.
> 
> ...



OMG, do you find sibilance in Mojo presentation??? Maybe I am deaf (or you) (I'm kidding), but Mojo isn't totally harsh to my ears. Is the opposite, I find it too "warm" and roll off in highs.

Also, I didn't like it so much as headphone amp because the narrow soundstage and because the sound is not that dynamic on my HD650 but I am testing it with the AQ Nighthawk and It steal my heart as hifi chain dac because not only is very detailed in the middle and middle low, not only it's bass are very controlled and tight (like I used a parametric EQ in my room) but it made my chain and speakers less "fatiguing" than my other desktop dac.

So, ironically, I am seriously thinking that I will totally devote the Mojo as my mainly dac in the desktop chain and I will take the desktop dac in my bedroom and use it as dac/amp headphones.

The enabling line level mode of the Mojo is written in the manual and here in the faq while, at least for me, I won't buy for now a jack-rca cable but a jack-rca adapter (the one of Audioquest, 10 dollars/euros about) and use with my standard rca cable.


----------



## MementoMori99

bluenight said:


> Anyone got reccomendations for 3,5mm-2rca quality cables?
> 
> Does mojo have a burn in time?



Audioquest Tower or Evergreen will do a fine job.  Please see links below.

https://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-T...uest+tower+Audio+Interconnect+1m+3.5mm+to+RCA
https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-E...+Evergreen+Audio+Interconnect+1m+3.5mm+to+RCA

As for burn in time, I recommend a "minimum" of 24-hrs..  After breaking in the Mojo, I also recommend that it be warmed up from the "off" position by playing music at a medium volume level for a "minimum" of 10-min. before critically listening to it.


----------



## RiseFall123

He could buy just a good adapter if already he owns a good rca to rca cable.


----------



## Hooster

awaltz said:


> Dear John Franks,
> 
> I bought my Chord Mojo at Max Schlundt Culture Technology in Berlin, Germany in February 2016. It´s sonic performance never failed on my: I had memorably experiences listening to Andras Schiff´s interpretation of Schubert´s Piano Sonata, Miles´ Sketches of Spain or Jlin´s Dark Energy. But after about 18 months, the Mojo stopped working. I wasn’t able to turn in on anymore. I brought it to the store where I bought it and they sent it to Chord´s representative in Germany, Mr Olaf Adam at G8 & friends GmbH. *Two months (!) later*, they got back to me. *The want me to pay about 220 Euros* (260 US$, 195 Pound Sterling) for a new battery, which is almost half the price of a new Mojo.
> 
> ...



This is why I rather hurriedly sold my Mojo, while it was working ok. I am not interested in being at the mercy of people like "Mr. Adam". Perhaps it is time that Chord reviewed who they licence to sell their products. At the end of the day, Chord is responsible for this state of affairs since they choose who is allowed to sell their products, and I assume they provide some kind of instructions and training to these sellers.

As far as I can tell Mr. Adams is also in breach of German regulations and should for this reason be reported to the authorities who will then decide how he should be dealt with.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 25, 2017)

Hooster said:


> This is why I rather hurriedly sold my Mojo, while it was working ok. I am not interested in being at the mercy of people like "Mr. Adam". Perhaps it is time that Chord reviewed who they licence to sell their products. At the end of the day, Chord is responsible for this state of affairs since they choose who is allowed to sell their products, and I assume they provide some kind of instructions and training to these sellers.
> 
> As far as I can tell Mr. Adams is also in breach of German regulations and should for this reason be reported to the authorities who will then decide how he should be dealt with.



Yeah but fitting a new battery is easy. Probably completely done inside five minutes. .......... All you have to do is buy one from Chord Electronics. They send you the battery, and stuff you need to fit it, like thermal pad I think.

Just over one year along and my battery is still exactly as long lasting as it was when new. Might be something to do with Li-Po batteries having no battery memory.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 25, 2017)

@RiseFall123

I do understand you thoughts about the Mojo being battery operated. I was recently thinking very carefully about buying a Chord 2Qute. (Quite happy in the knowledge that a 2Qute 2 could be released soon.)

The 2Qute being £1000 is a more steep financial investment over the Mojo, but sturdily worth it. People generally say the 2Qute is more neutral and deeper in the bass. However since I read up on 'desktop mode' of the Hugo 2, I chose that DAC instead. I also realised that I was going to prefer having a headphone socket on my DAC.

The Mojo though is a staggering DAC for the cost. Even run on battery regularly my Mojo battery life has remained as it was. It's not lost one minute of playing time, in a little over a year since new. I also found it fitted around my lifestyle and that I fitted around it equally, charging and playing when needed. ... Whatever you do, I think you are onto a winning formula. If you keep the Mojo, you can't go wrong. If you change tactic and buy another Chord DAC, now you understand their qualities, you still onto a winner.

I hope you get settled with what you do though. I can add that your Chord DAC will only get better, as you upgrade you other system components. After upgrading mine, I was quite knocked out by the Mojo. I think only because I need an excellent DAC for playing in Cubase, is why I bought the Hugo 2. My Mojo was good enough, so I guess bit of upgrade addiction, and gut feeling took part in my decision also.  .... Anyway please let us know if you stick with Chord.


----------



## RiseFall123

I already ended the returning time so I already kept the mojo with me, now i am testing it with all my stuff trying to find out the better pairing.


----------



## GreenBow

Oh I just noticed you have the K3 so you already know exactly where the Mojo is at.


----------



## bluenight (Dec 25, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> OMG, do you find sibilance in Mojo presentation??? Maybe I am deaf (or you) (I'm kidding), but Mojo isn't totally harsh to my ears. Is the opposite, I find it too "warm" and roll off in highs.
> 
> Also, I didn't like it so much as headphone amp because the narrow soundstage and because the sound is not that dynamic on my HD650 but I am testing it with the AQ Nighthawk and It steal my heart as hifi chain dac because not only is very detailed in the middle and middle low, not only it's bass are very controlled and tight (like I used a parametric EQ in my room) but it made my chain and speakers less "fatiguing" than my other desktop dac.
> 
> ...


 Yes i found it sibilance with hd 800s compared to project prebox s2 digital which i recently tried.

Good thinking getting an adapter instead because i own expensive quality rca cables already.

Btw does mojo have fw uppgrades?


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> Oh I just noticed you have the K3 so you already know exactly where the Mojo is at.



Didn’t get the sense your sentence (my bad English maybe),



bluenight said:


> Btw does mojo have fw uppgrades?



Nice question, I wondering too.


----------



## GreenBow

RiseFall123 said:


> Didn’t get the sense your sentence (my bad English maybe),



Ah OK, sorry language.

When I said, "Oh I just noticed you have the K3 so you already know exactly where the Mojo is at.".


I meant that, you Roksan K3 and B&W speakers would easily be enough to hear the Mojo and understand its full potential.


Or,
knowing where it's at - meaning, understanding it qualities


----------



## SomeGuyDude

bluenight said:


> Hi just have bought an mojo and wondering  how to best feed this to external headphoneamp. I guess connecting a 3,5mm-2 rca to one of the headphones output  and put mojo in line level mode will work?
> 
> I heard some harsh sss sounds with voices with hd 800s when listening straight from mojo with apple music. Maybe connecting to an external amp takes the edge off.
> 
> ...



Dear god no a DAC/amp does not have burn-in time.


----------



## jarnopp

bluenight said:


> Yes i found it sibilance with hd 800s compared to project prebox s2 digital which i recently tried.
> 
> Btw does mojo have fw uppgrades?



That must say more about the HD800, or something in the setup?  Mojo is pretty neutral, leaning toward warm not bright. 

No firmware upgrades. To update the Mojo’s FPGA would require a trip back to Chord.


----------



## bluenight (Dec 26, 2017)

jarnopp said:


> That must say more about the HD800, or something in the setup?  Mojo is pretty neutral, leaning toward warm not bright.
> 
> No firmware upgrades. To update the Mojo’s FPGA would require a trip back to Chord.


 I am using the optical input connected from my tv, Maybe it sounds better with usb or coax. Think it sound a bit digital and harsh compared to project s2 . Maybe it has been outrun peformance wise by newer dac/amps like ifi idsd bl and project prebox s2 digital that is even cheaper then mojo.  Both those dacs had sounddrops from my tv with hdmi sources but worked fine with the internal tv apps so i couldent keep them, as my entertainment hub is my tv. I can only hope mojo will sound better feeding mojo to my headphone amp, hoping for less sibilance and more sub bass.


----------



## theaudiologist

does the mojo do 5.1? 9.1?


----------



## DBaldock9

theaudiologist said:


> does the mojo do 5.1? 9.1?



It's a strictly 2-Channel Stereo device.


----------



## RiseFall123

What’s actually the most common appreciation pairing with the Mojo (open hp)?

Maybe the nighthawks are not my cup of tea for shape reasons so I could evaluate other stuff.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

RiseFall123 said:


> What’s actually the most common appreciation pairing with the Mojo (open hp)?
> 
> Maybe the nighthawks are not my cup of tea for shape reasons so I could evaluate other stuff.



I’m loving the Focal Clear, Mojo combination.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

bluenight said:


> I am using the optical input connected from my tv, Maybe it sounds better with usb or coax. Think it sound a bit digital and harsh compared to project s2 . Maybe it has been outrun peformance wise by newer dac/amps like ifi idsd bl and project prebox s2 digital that is even cheaper then mojo.  Both those dacs had sounddrops from my tv with hdmi sources but worked fine with the internal tv apps so i couldent keep them, as my entertainment hub is my tv. I can only hope mojo will sound better feeding mojo to my headphone amp, hoping for less sibilance and more sub bass.


It's your TV's optical out. Not all optical outs are implemented the same. Optical out from my AK DAPs vs Sony PS4 & Set-top box is day-night different. Try with a stand-alone source and see  if it still sounds bad.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> What’s actually the most common appreciation pairing with the Mojo (open hp)?


It is probably a good idea to mention your max budget, otherwise you will get a wide range of answers, from say the HD600 up to the Utopia.


----------



## Zojokkeli

RiseFall123 said:


> What’s actually the most common appreciation pairing with the Mojo (open hp)?
> 
> Maybe the nighthawks are not my cup of tea for shape reasons so I could evaluate other stuff.



Don't know how common my combo is, but TH900s pair really nicely with Mojo. I don't feel the need to add any extra fuss in my system.


----------



## RiseFall123

Does the Mojo takes benefits from AQ Jitterbug in a simple chain like iPhone-Tidal-Mojo?

For the laptop or desktop I can imagine the clear advantages but from a Phone that is immune from electricity noise issues?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I’m loving the Focal Clear, Mojo combination.



I'm not gonna lie. I'm all Audeze'd up but this is a tempting-ass combo to me. I may try to A/B the Clear with the LCD-X and see which tickles my fancy more.


----------



## 435279

RiseFall123 said:


> Does the Mojo takes benefits from AQ Jitterbug in a simple chain like iPhone-Tidal-Mojo?
> 
> For the laptop or desktop I can imagine the clear advantages but from a Phone that is immune from electricity noise issues?



Is this a wind-up, phone immune from electrical noise! 

I use my Jitterbug with Mojo and Hugo 2, it may not make any difference, but I say to myself "why not".


----------



## Wildcatsare1

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I'm all Audeze'd up but this is a tempting-ass combo to me. I may try to A/B the Clear with the LCD-X and see which tickles my fancy more.



Don’t have the X, but I have a 2017 LCD3 that is getting 0 head time now.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Don’t have the X, but I have a 2017 LCD3 that is getting 0 head time now.



Care to give a quick comparison? Particularly insofar as warmth/bass. I love Audeze because of their lusher sound.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

SomeGuyDude said:


> Care to give a quick comparison? Particularly insofar as warmth/bass. I love Audeze because of their lusher sound.



I do as well, I can’t do a comparison today, but I’d be happy to do so tomorrow.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I do as well, I can’t do a comparison today, but I’d be happy to do so tomorrow.



Gracias.


----------



## almarti

SomeGuyDude said:


> Care to give a quick comparison? Particularly insofar as warmth/bass. I love Audeze because of their lusher sound.



My Mojo is pairing terrifically with my MrSpeakers Ether Flow. From different listenings I got the conclusion Chord family products work excellent with planar hp as Audeze, MrSpeakers, etc.


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> My Mojo is pairing terrifically with my MrSpeakers Ether Flow. From different listenings I got the conclusion Chord family products work excellent with planar hp as Audeze, MrSpeakers, etc.


In the early days of the thread, there were many posts stating that the Mojo paired well with the Oppo PM3. I do not remember the PM3 being mentioned a lot in the past year, but that does not disprove the Mojo working well with some planar headphones.


----------



## Slim1970 (Dec 27, 2017)

miketlse said:


> In the early days of the thread, there were many posts stating that the Mojo paired well with the Oppo PM3. I do not remember the PM3 being mentioned a lot in the past year, but that does not disprove the Mojo working well with some planar headphones.


I'm definitely enjoying my PM-3's with the Mojo. But the iDSD BL sounds even better with them especially with 3D+ and XBass+ engaged. 3D+ adds some much needed soundstage and a sense of head space to make them sound more open. The XBass+ feature adds a nice low end presence. Both are great with the PM-3's but I'm listening to them more with my iDSD BL.


----------



## miketlse

Slim1970 said:


> I'm definitely enjoying my PM-3's with the Mojo.


Good. They certainly were a popular recommendation 18 months ago.


----------



## TimeSnow

RiseFall123 said:


> What’s actually the most common appreciation pairing with the Mojo (open hp)?
> 
> Maybe the nighthawks are not my cup of tea for shape reasons so I could evaluate other stuff.



It's the opposite of common, but my "Batman" HE-560s sound fabulous with my Mojo. No other secret sauce needed.


----------



## AndrewH13

miketlse said:


> Good. They certainly were a popular recommendation 18 months ago.



For those that like a warmer sound 

Horses for courses but the ifi adds a bit of bite to the softer sounding PM3s so I can understand the poster above. With the Mojo being a bit rolled off, I find more exciting phones like the MrSpeakers Ether Closed my perfect match, also at a fraction of price, the Grado 325s. All personal preference though.


----------



## YCHANGE

The last few months I've been using Mojo hooked up to Shanling M1 as a bluetooth receiver to my old android phone(Gonemad Music App).  I'm still blown away how good the music sounds even through bluetooth with mp3 files.  I also have the idsd bl as a back up but prefer the mojo for its simplicity.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

almarti said:


> My Mojo is pairing terrifically with my MrSpeakers Ether Flow. From different listenings I got the conclusion Chord family products work excellent with planar hp as Audeze, MrSpeakers, etc.



I'm not sure it works so hot with Audezes. My LCD-X definitely sounded a little less lively than with the Deckard, and I think it's because Audeze is a warmer/rolled-off brand in general so it doesn't mesh as nicely.


----------



## Benz-Fi

Anyone know of aftermarket cases for the Mojo that have straps like the hugo leather case? Can't seem to find anything online.


----------



## miketlse

Benz-Fi said:


> Anyone know of aftermarket cases for the Mojo that have straps like the hugo leather case? Can't seem to find anything online.


In the early days of the thread, some of the owners were posting pictures of DIY cases, and I thought that I remembered that one case with straps - I have just searched for you, but with no success.
The mojo is relatively small and light, so most cases will be oriented to locating the mojo inside a pocket, and not on a belt.
I use this case, which can hold either my mojo or Hugo 2, plus iems, cables etc.
If you definitely need a case that attaches to your belt, then maybe you need to think laterally. Many higher education colleges will be looking for projects for their design students, and creating a bespoke case for a mojo can represent such a project. Granted it means that you wouldn't receive a case for a few months, but you would have a bespoke case, plus would have supported the education of the next generation of artisans.


----------



## rkt31

after successfully driving small 4 inch full range drivers in a small plastic enclosure to sufficiently high levels, I now building 5 inch single full range driver based (without whizzer cone) sealed speaker boxes from MDF boards of around 12 ltr volume . drivers were tested directly driven by mojo and sounded sufficiently loud for near field listening. the speakers are planned to be connected through a pair of fiio rc ux1 oyaide pcocc headphone extender cable using both 3.5mm output of mojo using one channel each from two 3.5mm output of mojo.


----------



## tommasoff

Hello everyone,
finally I received my brand new Mojo from Amazon this morning (430E from Italy).
After getting the package delivered, I found out that It was not packed correctly (considering the price): just the box outside the Chord box itself without anything more inside...
Just wanted to ask: the Mojo makes a sound (like something internal was loose) when I shake it. Not sure if it's just due to the tiny balls (I know they are supposed to be loose) or something else. Is it normal or should I return it?

best


----------



## AndrewH13

Use three 


tommasoff said:


> Hello everyone,
> finally I received my brand new Mojo from Amazon this morning (430E from Italy).
> After getting the package delivered, I found out that It was not packed correctly (considering the price): just the box outside the Chord box itself without anything more inside...
> Just wanted to ask: the Mojo makes a sound (like something internal was loose) when I shake it. Not sure if it's just due to the tiny balls (I know they are supposed to be loose) or something else. Is it normal or should I return it?
> ...


Hold three fingers on balls, then move, shake if you must, and does it still rattle? 
Not sure what you mean box outside Mojo box. This would me Amazon packaging, what more are you seeking?

Main thing, do you like sound?


----------



## tommasoff

AndrewH13 said:


> Use three
> 
> Hold three fingers on balls, then move, shake if you must, and does it still rattle?
> Not sure what you mean box outside Mojo box. This would me Amazon packaging, what more are you seeking?
> ...



Hi Andrew, thanks for the reply.

I haven't tried it yet, the little thing is still recharging. I really can't wait!
Regarding the packaging, I was just expecting some sort of paper/styrofoam inside the amazon packaging considering the price but whatever
Anyway, I will wait till the mojo is recharged to unplug and shake it carefully. I tried now (holding the three balls) and doesn't seem to make weird sounds. Probably I was a bit sleepy when I tried in the first place!


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi all,

I am still looking for a good pairing between Mojo and a right headphone.

I needed to send back the Nighthawks due to the fact that it's shape was too deep (in large way) to have comfort when I listen from the bed/pillow (90% of my time spend to listen).

I have at home a pair of HD650 but my listening experience is so weird that I don't understand. I explain: the pair is very thin to my ears and lacks dynamics but when I pair them to my desktop amp/dac I have a full dynamic response but strangely I have more fatiguing in listening and the "bottom end", very strange, it's more on the Mojo than on the desktop amp.

I am here, also, to "educate" my ears, and to understand also techically this stuff.

I am not certain if I like more the less dynamic but more musical and less sibilance sound of the Mojo or if I like more the more dynamic, punchy, larger soundstage but less musical and more fatiguing sound of the desktop amp.

If I choose to stay with the Mojo-HD650 pair I will need to spend some money in modding the HD650 (the earpads mostly) I want your opinion about this pair... I read around in this thread very different opinions, *people that accuse the Mojo to don't driving properly the full body headphones and people who state that the Mojo has a plenty of power in driving that*, it's just to get use to the sound.

I read also a post of Rob Watts that explained with voltage values, that Mojo can drive the HD650 very well but some people was not agree because they said that the volume is ok but the dynamics was poor.

What is your point of view about that? Modding the HD650 and stick with it and the Mojo or sell the HD650 and looking for another HP with a lower impedance value?


----------



## crazywipe

Hey guys, I have a question about the Mojo. As I understand the Mojo has 1 usb connection port and 1 usb port to recharge the internal battery. 
When I connect the Mojo to my laptop (for example), *is the Mojo also powered from the usb connection port* or *it uses the internal battery for power*?
Hope someone could clarify, I lost hours yesterday without finding this information!
Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

crazywipe said:


> Hey guys, I have a question about the Mojo. As I understand the Mojo has 1 usb connection port and 1 usb port to recharge the internal battery.
> When I connect the Mojo to my laptop (for example), *is the Mojo also powered from the usb connection port* or *it uses the internal battery for power*?
> Hope someone could clarify, I lost hours yesterday without finding this information!
> Thanks



Mojo is always powered from the battery. If you just have the data USB connected then it will not recharge.


----------



## crazywipe (Dec 29, 2017)

*@ x RELIC x: *

Thanks for the answer. This is really a deal breaker for me. My laptop has just two usb port and they are on the opposite side, so connecting and charging the device it's not practical. I can use it on battery, but again it's another thing to take in consideration, it's a bit annoying when you forgot to recharge and the battery is dead...
Honestly I am bit surprised it can't be powered from the connection port...
I think it's better I'll stick with my Dragonfly Red.


----------



## cloudkicker

crazywipe said:


> *@ x RELIC x: *
> 
> Thanks for the answer. This is really a deal breaker for me. My laptop has just two usb port and they are on the opposite side, so connecting and charging the device it's not practical. I can use it on battery, but again it's another thing to take in consideration, it's a bit annoying when you forgot to recharge and the battery is dead...
> Honestly I am bit surprised it can't be powered from the connection port...
> I think it's better I'll stick with my Dragonfly Red.


You can get a cable like this that splits and does both data and power.


----------



## crazywipe (Dec 29, 2017)

cloudkicker said:


> You can get a cable like this that splits and does both data and power.



 Yes, This seems very good and solve problem! So basically with this cable one usb port can power and connect the device the same time. At this point if the battery is full charge, It will use the power from usb port, am I correct?
Do you think the Mojo will become too hot used in this configuration?


----------



## AndrewH13

crazywipe said:


> Yes, This seems very good and solve problem! So basically with this cable one usb port can power and connect the device the same time. At this point if the battery is full charge, It will use the power from usb port, am I correct?
> Do you think the Mojo will become too hot used in this configuration?



It will not use power from USB port. As Relic said, it plays from battery. But it would recharge as necessary at the laptops usb power rate.


----------



## Benz-Fi

miketlse said:


> In the early days of the thread, some of the owners were posting pictures of DIY cases, and I thought that I remembered that one case with straps - I have just searched for you, but with no success.
> The mojo is relatively small and light, so most cases will be oriented to locating the mojo inside a pocket, and not on a belt.
> I use this case, which can hold either my mojo or Hugo 2, plus iems, cables etc.
> If you definitely need a case that attaches to your belt, then maybe you need to think laterally. Many higher education colleges will be looking for projects for their design students, and creating a bespoke case for a mojo can represent such a project. Granted it means that you wouldn't receive a case for a few months, but you would have a bespoke case, plus would have supported the education of the next generation of artisans.



Thanks for the quick and detailed response! I actually want the straps so that I can stack a player with the mojo without having to use rubber bands, which typically are overlaying the screen of the player or falsely pressing buttons on the mojo in my pocket. For example, this is how I stack my Hugo/Cayin: https://goo.gl/1uoKKT  -- Makes it much easier to control the screen and store inside of a small side-bag like the one you use.

I was thinking about going the custom route as I have a connection in that world, but like you had mentioned it will take months to design and procure such product and I am a bit too eager for that lol


----------



## earwego

I have a Chord Mojo that doesn't seem to play by the book (I've only recently got it). Firstly I can't power it on when disconnected from the mains - and that's after fully charging it plus I've used it extensively over Xmas in the main Hi-Fi rig - and secondly the rule to reset this to default line-only 3V output of powering up and holding the up and down volume control buttons at the same time does not work, instead it just turns on remembering the last volume setting despite this reset power up routine? Also, mine powers off automatically after about 10 mins of not sensing any signal through the DAC (I use a Chromecast Audio via Optical to the Mojo). So, what's wrong, or what have I overlooked perhaps?


----------



## jarnopp

earwego said:


> I have a Chord Mojo that doesn't seem to play by the book (I've only recently got it). Firstly I can't power it on when disconnected from the mains - and that's after fully charging it plus I've used it extensively over Xmas in the main Hi-Fi rig - and secondly the rule to reset this to default line-only 3V output of powering up and holding the up and down volume control buttons at the same time does not work, instead it just turns on remembering the last volume setting despite this reset power up routine? Also, mine powers off automatically after about 10 mins of not sensing any signal through the DAC (I use a Chromecast Audio via Optical to the Mojo). So, what's wrong, or what have I overlooked perhaps?



The auto shut off is normal for newer Mojos. If both your volume buttons work otherwise, that is odd behavior. I would try plugging in a USB source (not th power though) so it won’t auto shut off and let it run down completely. Some have suggested plugging in headphones while doing this (but not playing music). After it runs down completely, charge it fully overnight. Then see if it’s behaving better.


----------



## earwego

OK interestng, is this a proven method for getting the Mojo back on track? Drain the battery?


----------



## miketlse

Benz-Fi said:


> Thanks for the quick and detailed response! I actually want the straps so that I can stack a player with the mojo without having to use rubber bands, which typically are overlaying the screen of the player or falsely pressing buttons on the mojo in my pocket. For example, this is how I stack my Hugo/Cayin: https://goo.gl/1uoKKT  -- Makes it much easier to control the screen and store inside of a small side-bag like the one you use.
> 
> I was thinking about going the custom route as I have a connection in that world, but like you had mentioned it will take months to design and procure such product and I am a bit too eager for that lol


Have you checked the FAQ in post 3?
There is a section  for stacking/cases etc, which includes photos and links to some of the cases which were developed during months after Mojo was released.


----------



## jarnopp

earwego said:


> OK interestng, is this a proven method for getting the Mojo back on track? Drain the battery?



Some have reported success. Try it and please report back. Maybe we can prove it!


----------



## earwego (Dec 29, 2017)

jarnopp said:


> Some have reported success. Try it and please report back. Maybe we can prove it!



Sorry what was I thinking - I can't do that - as soon as I disconnect the Mojo from the mains there's not life in it at all. So I can't connect a computer or a set of headphones to the Mojo and get anything out of it because unless it's connected to the mains it's dead! Nada. No lights anywhere.


----------



## jarnopp

earwego said:


> Sorry what was I thinking - I can't do that - as soon as I disconnect the Mojo from the mains there's not life in it at all. So I can't connect a computer or a set of headphones to the Mojo and get anything out of it because unless it's connected to the mains it's dead! Nada. No lights anywhere.



Hmmm. Sounds like a dead battery then.


----------



## miketlse

earwego said:


> Sorry what was I thinking - I can't do that - as soon as I disconnect the Mojo from the mains there's not life in it at all. So I can't connect a computer or a set of headphones to the Mojo and get anything out of it because unless it's connected to the mains it's dead! Nada. No lights anywhere.


i suspect that you have drained your battery, and your charger is not supplying enough current (minimum 1A) to chaarge the battery.
From the FAQ in post #3 of this thread:
Quote:

  .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge. 
Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.

When charging make sure the battery light is white and not flashing - if it flashes, pull out the charging cable, count to ten, re-attach the charging cable. If it continues to flash, it is most likely the charger is not giving 1A at 5V, so use a better charger.

Rob  
Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*


Firstly the 4/5 hours is the charge time whilst it is in constant current or full charge mode - so that will get you to blue. But after that it goes into trickle charge mode, and the white light will still be on. I can't remember how long the trickle charge mode is, but I guess 9 hours would be right for full and trickle charge.

Of course, if you are charging whilst on it will take very much longer to charge, and the charger timer might get triggered then you get the flashing white battery LED. The charger timer circuit is only on during full charge mode. So if it's fully charged, and then you plug in the charger and turn it on, then the white charger light will stay on permanently as the trickle charge is being balanced by the current Mojo is drawing (no net current into or out of the battery).

Hope that explains!

Rob


----------



## RiseFall123 (Dec 29, 2017)

AndrewH13 said:


> Use three
> 
> Hold three fingers on balls, then move, shake if you must, and does it still rattle?
> Not sure what you mean box outside Mojo box. This would me Amazon packaging, what more are you seeking?
> ...



I also bought the Mojo brand new for a similar price but from an audio store in Poland. I had the same sensation that was not correctly boxed and that the "seal" stick was not from Chord. After that I seen some pictures on Internet and I realized that that stick is from Chord (there is written "Void").

My Mojo also shaking loud and was the first thing that I notice (the second was the hiss during the last minutes of a charge).


----------



## tommasoff

Hi guys,

this great little boy seems to work like a charm!
It sounds amazing!!! I have tried with my shure srh440 (with Brainwavz angular, my favourite pair of cans) and senn hd569, and it's great.
Really looking forward to try it out with iems as well 

no strange sounds at all


----------



## bluenight

I connected the mojo to my lake people rs 02 amp and with satisfying result. I think it sounds more fullbodied now with my hd800s


----------



## musickid

i believe an amp will harm mojo's sound. it is very powerful on its own.


----------



## RiseFall123

musickid said:


> i believe an amp will harm mojo's sound. it is very powerful on its own.



His hp is 300ohm, Like mine, still wondering if it’s enough or not, I change idea everyday about this 

I bought the famous Anker Powerline+ to replace the short stock cable. I noticed that the Anker is very tight on insert and very tight to unplug it. Since I will do it one million of times due to change the hole for charge and for data, it won’t damage at all the unit holes?


----------



## tayano

How is 6S+ as a source for the mojo?


----------



## bluenight

musickid said:


> i believe an amp will harm mojo's sound. it is very powerful on its own.


 Maybe it isent strong enough for hd 800s or hd 650. It sounded thiner to me with only mojo. Risefall123 used a good word to describe it in a previous post "more dynamic" with external amp. Not sure i am loosing detail either with external amp.


----------



## Mython

bluenight said:


> Maybe it isent strong enough for hd 800s or hd 650. It sounded thiner to me with only mojo.



If you prefer to use an additional amplifier to change the distortion characteristic of your music, that is absolutely your choice, and I for one wish you every happiness with listening to your music in the way that you like it best.

To say that Mojo on its own sounded 'thinner' to you than when you added an extra amp is also legitimately your subjective opinion.

However, where I question you is the part where you make a huge leap to concluding that the perceived difference in sound may indicate that Mojo may not be 'strong enough' to drive HD800s or HD650.

A group of Head-fiers could argue the likelihood of that, back&forth, endlessly, encountering varying shades of grey in between, although I'm quite certain, _on the mathematics_ side of the power delivery, Rob Watts could present a strong case for Mojo offering plenty of power to those Sennheisers

I am not stating that you are 'wrong', but let me just ask you:

before you arrived at the hypothesis that Mojo sounding 'thinner' might be due to insufficient power delivery, did it occur to you that it might just be that you are enjoying a distortion (2nd order harmonic distortion, for example) introduced by your additional amplifier? There are _many_ factors, totally unrelated to power output, that may influence the difference in sound with or without your additional amplifier.

There is some interesting discussion in the following post:



Spoiler: Rob Watts on assumptions in relation to SQ






Rob Watts said:


> I thought my first blog post should be non technical, and frankly the only non technical audio related subject I could think of that people may find interesting was listening tests - but I guess this is pretty fundamental subject for audio. After all, it's the main thing that separates the extreme objectivists (you don't need to listen it's all nonsense) from the extreme subjectivists (you don't need to measure it's all nonsense) argument. Its at the heart of the major discourse on Head-Fi - a poster says product xyz sounds great,another politely states your talking twaddle - of course they are (hopefully) arguing on the sound quality based upon their own listening tests, biases and preferences. Indeed, I often read a post about a device I know well, and can't relate the posters comments with what I think about the device. Sometimes this is simply different tastes, and I can't and won't argue with that - whatever let's you as an individual enjoy music is perfect for you, and if its different for me then that's fine - vive la différence. But sometimes the poster simply gets it wrong, because they do not have the mental tools to accurately assess sound quality. Over the many years I have developed listening tests that tries to objectively and accurately assess sound quality. These tests are by no means perfect, and I admit that listening tests are very hard and extremely easy to get wrong - that's why it's important to try to get more accurate results, as its very easy to go down the wrong path.
> 
> Another problem is sensitivity - some people hear massive changes, some can barely discriminate anything at all. Fortunately, I consider myself in the former camp, but I don't know how much is innate or through training (I have done lots of tests in my time...) Certainly, having an objective methodology does help, even if it's only about being able to more accurately describe things.
> 
> ...








In any case, I hope you enjoy your music, whichever gear you choose to reproduce it with


----------



## SomeGuyDude

tayano said:


> How is 6S+ as a source for the mojo?



Literally anything is fine as a source. The Mojo is doing all the conversion and amplification.


----------



## RiseFall123

We must choose to lose impact


Mython said:


> If you prefer to use an additional amplifier to change the distortion characteristic of your music, that is absolutely your choice, and I for one wish you every happiness with listening to your music in the way that you like it best.
> 
> To say that Mojo on its own sounded 'thinner' to you than when you added an extra amp is also legitimately your subjective opinion.
> 
> ...



So very interesting, I am one of the many that struggle with himself to understand if "more dynamic" means less trasparency, so, If I need to "educate" my ear to listen to less "powerful and filling" sound on my HD650 or just back to my desktop headphone amp. I need to add, yet, that the Mojo has a narrow soundstage. This is not an opinion, this is objective. In the end, though, I am sticking to the Mojo and my trusty HD650 for these days, enjoining it. Maybe educating my hearing.

I want to state that I finally tried the Mojo as only DAC in my main rig (speakers rig) with a decent RCA cable. So, the initial impressions that the Mojo had the "roll off higs" isn't true. The Mojo maybe has a touch of roll off on the highs but it's very little. I was mistaken because I use it with a poor rca cable. Now my main rig sound again with the "sparkle", the downside is that the listening is again fatiguing (as I had with my previous dac). It's not the the Mojo to be guilty (in fact, with HD650 is not fatiguing at all) but my amp and my speakers that are on the "bright" side.​


----------



## miketlse

tayano said:


> How is 6S+ as a source for the mojo?


You need to indicate which criteria, you want the 6S+ to be judged against.


----------



## bluenight (Dec 30, 2017)

Mython said:


> If you prefer to use an additional amplifier to change the distortion characteristic of your music, that is absolutely your choice, and I for one wish you every happiness with listening to your music in the way that you like it best.
> 
> To say that Mojo on its own sounded 'thinner' to you than when you added an extra amp is also legitimately your subjective opinion.
> 
> ...





Mython said:


> If you prefer to use an additional amplifier to change the distortion characteristic of your music, that is absolutely your choice, and I for one wish you every happiness with listening to your music in the way that you like it best.
> 
> To say that Mojo on its own sounded 'thinner' to you than when you added an extra amp is also legitimately your subjective opinion.
> 
> ...


  I havent a-b enough. Havent read the long rob watts post yet. But first immpresion when conecting mojo to external amp was a richer and bigger sound imo after just haved listened to it the first days straight from mojo. I am not thinking it sounded all bad though only with mojo and infact i think i started to like the sound only with mojo before i connected to the external amp, but as i said prefer the later. Maybe it had burn in time after all,someone said 24 hours, or i got used to the sound.

Maybe mojos amp is strong enough for hd 800s but not optimal.

Edit
Ok i a-b metallica- enter sandman and much preffer mojo connected to lake people 02 amp. Again mojo sounded thin on its own imo.

As a dac i must say i am very happy with the peformence  I think the dac section is better then ifi idsd bl if i remmember correctly. But with idsd bl having a better amp.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

miketlse said:


> You need to indicate which criteria, you want the 6S+ to be judged against.



It doesn't matter. All a source is doing is firing some 1s and 0s over to the Mojo. You could use literally anything and it's sending the exact same data over the line.


----------



## RiseFall123

I am looking for an headphone that pair very well with the Mojo, that has a low impedance, that is fun and full body like the Nighthawk but with the pads that are not as deep, I mean with the pads that are small as the HD6** headphones (they not deep at all). This because I can’t have a right comfort listening on the bed using a deep pad instead with the HD650 I have no issue.


----------



## miketlse

SomeGuyDude said:


> It doesn't matter. All a source is doing is firing some 1s and 0s over to the Mojo. You could use literally anything and it's sending the exact same data over the line.


It does matter.
You have assumed that he was talking about the 1s and 0s, but he could have been thinking in terms of value for money, physical form factor, battery life, internal electrical noise.

This is analogous to him asking 'how is the BMW as a car?', but not indicating if was interested in speed, acceleration, price, reliability, etc.


----------



## RiseFall123

miketlse said:


> money, physical form factor, battery life, internal electrical noise



I think he means about music not about all that stuff related to the device. But, according to, the source means, for example I notice difference between software players even when they are in "default" settings with the same driver, with the same dac.

I want to report that today I had another listening session with the Mojo as dac in the main speakers rig with a decent signal cable and once again I need to say that as dac the Mojo is totally NOT rolled off in the highs, nothing at all. The sparkle is all there, while in the other part of the audio spectrum it sounds better than my desktop dac.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

miketlse said:


> It does matter.
> You have assumed that he was talking about the 1s and 0s, but he could have been thinking in terms of value for money, physical form factor, battery life, internal electrical noise.
> 
> This is analogous to him asking 'how is the BMW as a car?', but not indicating if was interested in speed, acceleration, price, reliability, etc.



You serious, dude? This is asking about the Mojo, it's bleedingly obviously he was asking in terms of how well the 6S+ works as a source to the Mojo, he wasn't just asking generic cell phone advice. 

But okay slugger, you just keep on keepin' on lmao. 

"Hey guys, maybe he was asking if it came in pretty colors! And when this dude asked if the Mojo was good, I think he wanted to know if the texture was pleasant!"


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> I am looking for an headphone that pair very well with the Mojo, that has a low impedance, that is fun and full body like the Nighthawk but with the pads that are not as deep, I mean with the pads that are small as the HD6** headphones (they not deep at all). This because I can’t have a right comfort listening on the bed using a deep pad instead with the HD650 I have no issue.



Sounds like this could be end game for you:
https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/focal-clear-over-ear-open-headphones
63 ohms and easy to drive

Or, for half th price if you move quickly (only 15 hours left):
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-focal-elex-headphones
80 ohms impedance


----------



## tayano (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes, I’m asking how good it’s as a source for the mojo. Pure sonically question. I’ve read elsewhere that a phone as a source doesn’t do the mojo justice.

This is what caused me to ask about the 6S+:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sen...r-for-the-hd650.862308/page-125#post-13944534
And a few posts earlier too. 

I really don’t get that since a source is a source, should it really matter that much? It doesn’t in my logic.

Regarding sources again, I read that optical out filter out the jitter and is preferred instead of usb (that can have a dirty output).

I’ve a usb to spdif adapter at home, is this good enough to remove the jitter?

I’m also thinking of using Computer -> Airplay -> a Apple Tv3 -> optical out -> mojo if my usb is not clean enough.


----------



## miketlse

jarnopp said:


> Sounds like this could be end game for you:
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/focal-clear-over-ear-open-headphones
> 63 ohms and easy to drive
> 
> ...


Also worth reading these interesting reviews:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/focal-clear.22796/reviews#review-19569
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/massdrop-x-focal-elex-review-measurements.867615/
The Mojo was one of the DACs used during testing for this review https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/ath-adx5000.22829/reviews#review-19623


----------



## Wildcatsare1

RiseFall123 said:


> I am looking for an headphone that pair very well with the Mojo, that has a low impedance, that is fun and full body like the Nighthawk but with the pads that are not as deep, I mean with the pads that are small as the HD6** headphones (they not deep at all). This because I can’t have a right comfort listening on the bed using a deep pad instead with the HD650 I have no issue.



The new Focal Clear is an awesome combination with the Mojo, fantastic tone, clarity, pace, and dynamics.


----------



## RiseFall123

“Not recommended for those who are looking for smooth and warm sounding headphone.” And I am very much on the warm side while the Clear seem very pricey even double and more than the Mojo.

Ok, I will give a second chance to the Nighthawk because I find them new 35% less than the priced I pay the first time (when returned).

For sure the pair hd650-mojo seem not to be my taste with many music. I will test again the NH-mojo and I will try to find a workaround for the discomfort I had with them when listening on bed (99% of where I listen to hps).


----------



## bluenight (Dec 31, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> “Not recommended for those who are looking for smooth and warm sounding headphone.” And I am very much on the warm side while the Clear seem very pricey even double and more than the Mojo.
> W
> Ok, I will give a second chance to the Nighthawk because I find them new 35% less than the priced I pay the first time (when returned).
> 
> For sure the pair hd650-mojo seem not to be my taste with many music. I will test again the NH-mojo and I will try to find a workaround for the discomfort I had with them when listening on bed (99% of where I listen to hps).


 Another option could be to get another headphone amp to  connect with mojo and hd 650. I have self been intrested in trying "ifi ican se" so i recommend that one. Read good things about it seems to be alot if bang for the bucks.

Maybe its the one you have now that caused sibilance with mojo and hd650 as you posted earlier. I dont hear sibilance with mine external amp(lake people rs 02).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

RiseFall123 said:


> “Not recommended for those who are looking for smooth and warm sounding headphone.” And I am very much on the warm side while the Clear seem very pricey even double and more than the Mojo.
> 
> Ok, I will give a second chance to the Nighthawk because I find them new 35% less than the priced I pay the first time (when returned).
> 
> For sure the pair hd650-mojo seem not to be my taste with many music. I will test again the NH-mojo and I will try to find a workaround for the discomfort I had with them when listening on bed (99% of where I listen to hps).



If you're trying to listen to big ol' over-ears headphones while lying down, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## x RELIC x (Dec 31, 2017)

tayano said:


> Regarding sources again, I read that optical out filter out the jitter and is preferred instead of usb (that can have a dirty output).
> 
> I’ve a usb to spdif adapter at home, is this good enough to remove the jitter?
> 
> I’m also thinking of using Computer -> Airplay -> a Apple Tv3 -> optical out -> mojo if my usb is not clean enough.



Measurably, jitter isn’t an issue here with Chord DACs (but is commonly thought to be), it’s RF noise and the filtering of that noise that makes a difference. I’m not talking about the pops and clicks from EMI cel phone signals but rather electrical noise that gets in to the analogue stage and spices up the sound. Rob has posted extensively about this and you can find much of this information in the third post of this thread. Optical filters out the electrical noise because the data is transferred as pulses of light rather than voltage down a wire.

This comes up almost every week in this thread even though the title points to where all the information resides.


----------



## RiseFall123

bluenight said:


> Another option could be to get another headphone amp to  connect with mojo and hd 650. I have self been intrested in trying "ifi ican se" so i recommend that one. Read good things about it seems to be alot if bang for the bucks.
> 
> Maybe its the one you have now that caused sibilance with mojo and hd650 as you posted earlier. I dont hear sibilance with mine external amp(lake people rs 02).



I had sibilance with hd650 and asus E1, I am giving another chance to the NH just to have less chain possible trying to achieve to a not sibilance and full sound.



SomeGuyDude said:


> If you're trying to listen to big ol' over-ears headphones while lying down, you're gonna have a bad time.



Why?


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> “Not recommended for those who are looking for smooth and warm sounding headphone.” And I am very much on the warm side while the Clear seem very pricey even double and more than the Mojo.
> 
> Ok, I will give a second chance to the Nighthawk because I find them new 35% less than the priced I pay the first time (when returned).
> 
> For sure the pair hd650-mojo seem not to be my taste with many music. I will test again the NH-mojo and I will try to find a workaround for the discomfort I had with them when listening on bed (99% of where I listen to hps).


I have been wondering about whether listening to open backed headphones, whilst lying on a pillow is causing some of your problems. One of the key points for open backed headphones, is often said to be that they remove the potential for sound to be reflected back from the headphone case,  to ones ear. I do wonder if lying on a pillow changes the sound signature, because some sound is absorbed by the pillow, and some is reflected back to your ear.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 31, 2017)

RiseFall123 said:


> We must choose to lose impact
> 
> 
> So very interesting, I am one of the many that struggle with himself to understand if "more dynamic" means less trasparency, so, If I need to "educate" my ear to listen to less "powerful and filling" sound on my HD650 or just back to my desktop headphone amp. I need to add, yet, that the Mojo has a narrow soundstage. This is not an opinion, this is objective. In the end, though, I am sticking to the Mojo and my trusty HD650 for these days, enjoining it. Maybe educating my hearing.
> ...




Really glad you see the Mojo as I do now.

It might be worth trying the AudioQuest Jitterbug. If you buy it on Amazon and don't think it cools the Mojo a fraction. Then you could return it as long as you are Ok with doing that.

I think the Jitterbug doesn't come in a security sealed box, so it's OK to try. (I can't find the box mine came in, so I can't be sure.)

Some people actually said that the Jitterbug cured the top end of the Mojo too much. I thought that at first, but didn't give it a second thought. I just decided just live with the Mojo as it was. The Jitterbug only takes noise off the USB power rails. Apparently that noise causes a slight brightness and some listener fatigue, by somehow interfering in the analogue parts of the DAC.

I found that I very soon adjusted to the Mojo with the Jitterbug. Only the same as someone e.g. slightly altering the treble setting on a music centre. We might resist at first, but that's all.


----------



## RiseFall123

miketlse said:


> I have been wondering about whether listening to open backed headphones, whilst lying on a pillow is causing some of your problems. One of the key points for open backed headphones, is often said to be that they remove the potential for sound to be reflected back from the headphone case,  to ones ear. I do wonder if lying on a pillow changes the sound signature, because some sound is absorbed by the pillow, and some is reflected back to your ear.



I never thought that the pillow could change the sound signature of an open headphone, surely it’s not the ideal way to listen (even for a closed kind). Also, when the pads are depth it’s even worse due to the discomfort of the pads inside the pillow and ear ache for this. I am trying to find a pillow that is good for the purpose in fact.

But I can’t help it. On-ear I dont like, in-ear I dont like (only when I am outside I use them), closed I don’t like (want to listen around when music is not playing).



GreenBow said:


> Really glad you see the Mojo as I do now.
> 
> It might be worth trying the AudioQuest Jitterbug. If you buy it on Amazon and don't think it cools the Mojo a fraction. Then you could return it as long as you are Ok with doing that.
> 
> ...



It’s absolutely on my wishlist I will buy soon and will use in the laptop chain and in the iPhone chain.


----------



## x RELIC x

RiseFall123 said:


> I never thought that the pillow could change the sound signature of an open headphone, surely it’s not the ideal way to listen (even for a closed kind). Also, when the pads are depth it’s even worse due to the discomfort of the pads inside the pillow and ear ache for this. I am trying to find a pillow that is good for the purpose in fact.
> 
> But I can’t help it. On-ear I dont like, in-ear I dont like (only when I am outside I use them), closed I don’t like (want to listen around when music is not playing).



Ear pad position can change the sound quite a bit actually depending on the headohone. This, plus comfort issues, are legitimate concerns.

My recommendation is to just use a throw pillow or similar smaller pillow(s) for your head that won’t affect the headphone placement or comfort.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

miketlse said:


> I have been wondering about whether listening to open backed headphones, whilst lying on a pillow is causing some of your problems. One of the key points for open backed headphones, is often said to be that they remove the potential for sound to be reflected back from the headphone case,  to ones ear. I do wonder if lying on a pillow changes the sound signature, because some sound is absorbed by the pillow, and some is reflected back to your ear.



If you are looking for something with an open sound for bed use, give the Audeze iSine 20, in ear, open planar headphones a shot. Much more comfortable for pillow jamming .


----------



## bluenight

I asked earlier if there was burn in time on mojo and one said 24h and one said god no. But i recently whatched this hugo 2 review and the guy claims in the end of the video that it will get burnt in after playing it for a week. This could probably be aplied to mojo then.

Then i wonder if he means you have to constantly play it for a week non stop otherwise it will never get burnt in. Or if he means you will burn it in by playing music with it normaly with all the shut downs in between for a accumulated time of a week?


----------



## RiseFall123

x RELIC x said:


> My recommendation is to just use a throw pillow or similar smaller pillow(s) for your head that won’t affect the headphone placement or comfort.



It’s what I want to achieve, some experiments when the big cans hp will arrive to me.


----------



## MementoMori99

bluenight said:


> I asked earlier if there was burn in time on mojo and one said 24h and one said god no. But i recently whatched this hugo 2 review and the guy claims in the end of the video that it will get burnt in after playing it for a week. This could probably be aplied to mojo then.
> 
> Then i wonder if he means you have to constantly play it for a week non stop otherwise it will never get burnt in. Or if he means you will burn it in by playing music with it normaly with all the shut downs in between for a accumulated time of a week?




Like I said in a previous post, I highly recommend a "minimum" 24-hrs. of burn-in time for the Mojo.  FYI, I ran it "unattended" for 6-8 hours a day while playing music at medium volume levels until the required time was achieved.  Whether you decide to break-in the Mojo for 24-hrs. or 40-50 hrs. is totally up to you.


----------



## RiseFall123

While I cannot find any difference during breakin as headphone amp, I find it changing as dac intonche main chain rig. Cannot say if it’s real or “brain in” but I could swear that is real. Sounding more powerful on the middle lows than in the beginning.


----------



## DavidW

Thinking a bit outside the box... I've been on hold with the Poly waiting for it to stabilize. There is a lot of good work now being done by the early adopters, and while I and others wait, it got me thinking about alternates. What I really want in portability is being able to play music from some onboard memory. This would be especially useful to me when I am outside of a wifi connection or where cellular service is spotty. So here is the alternate: is it possible to connect a lightning splitter with an iPhone external storage device on one end of the splitter and the CCK to the Mojo on the other end? If so, that could meet the requirements for external storage assuming one can control the music with an app on the phone.

Any thoughts on this? Is it is still an idea that is too rough for execution?


----------



## miketlse

DavidW said:


> Thinking a bit outside the box... I've been on hold with the Poly waiting for it to stabilize. There is a lot of good work now being done by the early adopters, and while I and others wait, it got me thinking about alternates. What I really want in portability is being able to play music from some onboard memory. This would be especially useful to me when I am outside of a wifi connection or where cellular service is spotty. So here is the alternate: is it possible to connect a lightning splitter with an iPhone external storage device on one end of the splitter and the CCK to the Mojo on the other end? If so, that could meet the requirements for external storage assuming one can control the music with an app on the phone.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Is it is still an idea that is too rough for execution?


You can already put a SD card in the Poly, and play directly from that. Why would you want to add an external hard drive?


----------



## DavidW

miketlse said:


> You can already put a SD card in the Poly, and play directly from that. Why would you want to add an external hard drive?


This is in place of the Poly (or at least as a workaround while waiting for the Poly to stabilize).


----------



## miketlse

DavidW said:


> This is in place of the Poly (or at least as a workaround while waiting for the Poly to stabilize).


One alternative is to buy a Shanling M1, and fit a SD card in that. It runs Hibylink app, which can now be controlled by iphones or android phones.
No need to buy a poly then.


----------



## bluenight

MementoMori99 said:


> Like I said in a previous post, I highly recommend a "minimum" 24-hrs. of burn-in time for the Mojo.  FYI, I ran it "unattended" for 6-8 hours a day while playing music at medium volume levels until the required time was achieved.  Whether you decide to break-in the Mojo for 24-hrs. or 40-50 hrs. is totally up to you.


 Do you mean 24 hours non stop playing without stops? 

This dude in hugo 2 review talks about burn in time for a week of playing, not sure if he means it will only get burnt in playing music with it non stop for a week or it will burn in also using it normally for a accumulated time of a week with shut downs in between.

Somewhere in the end of this


----------



## MementoMori99

bluenight said:


> Do you mean 24 hours non stop playing without stops?



No, 24-hrs. total play time typically, broken down to 6-8 hrs. per day plus charging time until achievement of number goal.  By doing this, break-in will be achieved in 3-4 days.


----------



## DavidW

miketlse said:


> One alternative is to buy a Shanling M1, and fit a SD card in that. It runs Hibylink app, which can now be controlled by iphones or android phones.
> No need to buy a poly then.


I'll look into this. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## lcdman

DavidW said:


> I'll look into this. Thanks for the suggestion.



It's on sale at musicteck.com, ending today. I had the same dilemma (waiting for the Poly vs buying a cheap transport) and ended up ordering a Shanling M2 from them, which will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## RuiPP

Did anyone try the Mojo with the new Sennheiser IE 80s? I'd like to know how does it work with a 16 Ω impedance earphones? Any hiss?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Benz-Fi

miketlse said:


> Have you checked the FAQ in post 3?
> There is a section  for stacking/cases etc, which includes photos and links to some of the cases which were developed during months after Mojo was released.


Thank you for your help and suggestion found a case and ordered it over the weekend!


----------



## GreenBow (Jan 2, 2018)

RiseFall123 said:


> I never thought that the pillow could change the sound signature of an open headphone, surely it’s not the ideal way to listen (even for a closed kind). Also, when the pads are depth it’s even worse due to the discomfort of the pads inside the pillow and ear ache for this. I am trying to find a pillow that is good for the purpose in fact.
> 
> But I can’t help it. On-ear I dont like, in-ear I dont like (only when I am outside I use them), closed I don’t like (want to listen around when music is not playing).
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking again about you thinking your amp and speakers might be a little bit bright.


I am looking to invest in a mains unit that filters noise out of the Mains supply. Something like this. The Tacima CS947 https://www.whathifi.com/best-buys/accessories/best-mains-products

Since removing noise from the USB power lines on my DAC with the Jitterbug helped. I am looking to see if I can purify the mains electricity. The general impression of these mains products, is that pro-reviewers report the same thing. Better dynamics, and reduction in brightness. ... It's got to be worth a try. At the least, it's anti-surge protection.

I am very interested also because the Rega Brio, which I have suffers a fraction of mains hum. A 50Hz signal very quietly in the speakers. I can hear it if I put an ear right next to the speakers. I can not hear it if I move my ear just a few centimetres away from the speakers. (Apparently this mains hum is not uncommon in amplifiers. Not that I ever remember it before.) ... However it will be enough to fractionally alter the sound. Regardless of this though, the Rega Brio is an exceptional amplifier, and has won many awards. No one says a bad word about it. .. It is truly amazing to listen to, from my experience.

If one of these mains products can do anything, then I will be ecstatic. ... it might be what you are looking for, for your system. Although the Jitterbug might be enough to make you happy. Or any other noise reducing gadget. Someone mentioned that the Schitt WYRD works well, and it reviews well. There is also the iFi USB 3.0 line of products. They can work on 5V power supply to the Mojo to charge it. If you are playing and charging, who knows if it will help. Also you can use it to cure noise in the audio signal line. It re-clocks though, so hopefully it will not interfere with the Chord DAC sending for signals.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

bluenight said:


> I asked earlier if there was burn in time on mojo and one said 24h and one said god no. But i recently whatched this hugo 2 review and the guy claims in the end of the video that it will get burnt in after playing it for a week. This could probably be aplied to mojo then.
> 
> Then i wonder if he means you have to constantly play it for a week non stop otherwise it will never get burnt in. Or if he means you will burn it in by playing music with it normaly with all the shut downs in between for a accumulated time of a week?




That was me that said it and this video is an idiot. There is no burn-in. It's like expecting your DVD player to "burn in" and play movies better. 

If you're gonna start burning in your Mojo you might as well copy and paste your FLAC files around a couple times to "burn them in" too.


----------



## Mython

SomeGuyDude said:


> If you're gonna start burning in your Mojo you might as well copy and paste your FLAC files around a couple times to "burn them in" too.




Actually, copying and pasting FLAC files around a couple of times, _does _work - the trick is to use a silver-plated 99.999999% OFC USB cable with an _external_ hard drive. Most people make the mistake of copying and pasting on an internal hard drive or a USB stick, so they don't get the benefit of the external USB cable. The cable must be cooled in liquid nitrogen before connecting the HDD, though, or the molecular structure won't refine the FLAC files correctly.


----------



## DBaldock9

Mython said:


> Actually, copying and pasting FLAC files around a couple of times, _does _work - the trick is to use a silver-plated 99.999999% OFC USB cable with an _external_ hard drive. Most people make the mistake of copying and pasting on an internal hard drive or a USB stick, so they don't get the benefit of the external USB cable. The cable must be cooled in liquid nitrogen before connecting the HDD, though, or the molecular structure won't refine the FLAC files correctly.



Do you write for _Stereophile_?


----------



## 435279

Mython said:


> Actually, copying and pasting FLAC files around a couple of times, _does _work - the trick is to use a silver-plated 99.999999% OFC USB cable with an _external_ hard drive. Most people make the mistake of copying and pasting on an internal hard drive or a USB stick, so they don't get the benefit of the external USB cable. The cable must be cooled in liquid nitrogen before connecting the HDD, though, or the molecular structure won't refine the FLAC files correctly.



I'm afraid that's wrong. My PC has "silver-plated 99.999999% OFC" for every single internal cable, SATA, PSU, Motherboard to USB sockets, so I can copy and paste from any source to any destination and get the sonic improvement in all my audio files. I have also set-up some scripts to do this automatically.


----------



## Mython (Jan 8, 2018)

SteveOliver said:


> I'm afraid that's wrong. My PC has "silver-plated 99.999999% OFC" for every single internal cable, SATA, PSU, Motherboard to USB sockets, so I can copy and paste from any source to any destination and get the sonic improvement in all my audio files. I have also set-up some scripts to do this automatically.



Nope; you're missing the cryogenic conditioning stage. Those cables will be far too warm inside that PC case 




*EDIT*_: in response to more than one concerned private message, from fellow Head-Fiers, I'm compelled to make it clear that I was just joking in my earlier post, about improving .flac files by copying them to an exterenal hard drive. I know it was obvious to most of you, but one or two others might not catch the sarcasm, what with the limitations of text communication._


----------



## Mython

BTW, Happy New Year to Mojo owners around the globe!

Truly, I wish you all a fantastic 2018


----------



## SomeGuyDude

This thread took a turn for the AWESOME on this page.


----------



## RuiPP

RuiPP said:


> Did anyone try the Mojo with the new Sennheiser IE 80s? I'd like to know how does it work with a 16 Ω impedance earphones? Any hiss?
> Thanks a lot.


Could someone help me, please?
Thanks.


----------



## GreenBow

RuiPP said:


> Could someone help me, please?
> Thanks.



I don't know. I much think lower impedance IEMs might suffer hiss. I use Grado 32 ohm headphones, and they are silent.

If you do a search in the search box for this thread, you will find some answers.


----------



## jdpark

I just bought a $6 cable to connect my old Denon CD player via coaxial to the Mojo. Very cool! It's nice that you can literally go out and buy a $100 used CD player, as long as it has coaxial output and a good laser/drive system, you can rediscover your CD collection at home. You don't need a computer, a phone, or a DAP to get really nice sound from this baby right on its own. Granted, perhaps you would be better off getting a $600 used CD player from a hi-fi shop, but that's beside the point. With the Mojo you can hook it up to anything, including a CD player lying around the house, and it produces great sound.


----------



## taki (Jan 3, 2018)

Can I use this cable with my Mojo please?
my plan connection:
(Windows)  -->  (Mojo)  -->  (Sony MUC-M12SB1)  --> (Sony XBA-Z5)
it says "Balanced cable" but it has only one end from Mojo side, I though balanced cable should have two ends from each side. sorry I am noob in balanced setups.
and if it is balanced, can I still use it with my Mojo. I just need a good cable that, I prefer copper cables since I heard it enhances bass.






link to cable:
http://www.sony.com.sg/electronics/headphone-extension-cables/muc-m12sb1

Thank you!!


----------



## 435279

taki said:


> Can I use this cable with my Mojo please?
> my plan connection:
> (Windows)  -->  (Mojo)  -->  (Sony MUC-M12SB1)  --> (Sony XBA-Z5)
> it says "Balanced cable" but it has only one end from Mojo side, I though balanced cable should have two ends from each side. sorry I am noob in balanced setups.
> ...



You would need an adapter to use that cable with Mojo as it has 3.5mm single ended outputs. Probably better to get a different cable unless you already have that one.


----------



## x RELIC x

taki said:


> Can I use this cable with my Mojo please?
> my plan connection:
> (Windows)  -->  (Mojo)  -->  (Sony MUC-M12SB1)  --> (Sony XBA-Z5)
> it says "Balanced cable" but it has only one end from Mojo side, I though balanced cable should have two ends from each side. sorry I am noob in balanced setups.
> ...



No, it won’t work. That’s a 4.4mm balanced Pentacon connector to be used only with a device that has a balanced Pentacon output (Pentacon is a relatively new balanced headphone connector).

The Mojo has a 3.5mm single ended (TRS) output and an adaptor would be needed. Might as well look at a different cable.


----------



## 435279

x RELIC x said:


> No, it won’t work. That’s a 4.4mm balanced Pentacon connector to be used only with a device that has a balanced Pentacon output (Pentacon is a relatively new balanced headphone connector).
> 
> The Mojo has a 3.5mm single ended (TRS) output and an adaptor would be needed. Might as well look at a different cable.



Is there an echo in here, at least we both agree.


----------



## x RELIC x

SteveOliver said:


> Is there an echo in here, at least we both agree.



Lol... crosspost... you posted while I was typing.


----------



## taki (Jan 3, 2018)

SteveOliver said:


> You would need an adapter to use that cable with Mojo as it has 3.5mm single ended outputs. Probably better to get a different cable unless you already have that one.





x RELIC x said:


> No, it won’t work. That’s a 4.4mm balanced Pentacon connector to be used only with a device that has a balanced Pentacon output (Pentacon is a relatively new balanced headphone connector).
> 
> The Mojo has a 3.5mm single ended (TRS) output and an adaptor would be needed. Might as well look at a different cable.



is it worth it to replace Mojo with another amp/dac like: Sony PHA3 to use a balanced cabled? in terms of sound quality.
I really love the sound of Sony XBA-h3 + Mojo, so I decided to upgrade to XBA-Z5 since both have the same sound signature, but I have read that to get the most of the Z5 I need a balanced cable.


----------



## 435279

taki said:


> is it worth it to replace Mojo with another amp/dac like: Sony PHA3 to use a balanced cabled? in terms of sound quality.
> I really love the sound of Sony XBA-h3 + Mojo, so I decided to upgrade to XBA-Z5 since both have the same sound signature, but I have read that to get the most of the Z5 I need a balanced cable.



The whole balanced cable thing (argument) is for another thread, if you want to try balanced then go with the Sony PHA 3, I disagree that you "need" a balanced cable though to get the most from the Z5.

There should be comparison reviews of the PHA 3 vs Mojo on Headfi, I only have Mojo so I can't help with a comparison in this instance.


----------



## Steve Wilcox

aross215 said:


> Just followed you're instructions to a T and I no longer have red balls. Now I have red, green and blue balls. Sounds pretty damn good though in my DT 1770's too. Gracis.



Not sure how you're getting the blue light from Tidal as the MQA streams only output up to 96kbps (green light) to a non-MQA DAC?  Is the blue light from other files?


----------



## DavidW

DavidW said:


> Very bummed. I had a defective CCK cable and was on my way to the Apple store to get another under the Apple warranty. As I was walking from my car, I plugged the CCK cable into the Mojo. It didn't stay in. I looked closer and noticed that the USB socket on the Mojo had become dislodged and is now inside the unit. The CCK cable is now my small worry. The Mojo, that is something else (and it's only six months old). I'll work with my dealer and Chord to see what can be done. But for something like this to happen to a unit I generally handle with care while in transit, very bummed...


Great news to report. Chord covered the repair and my Mojo will be back from George Meyer AV in a few days. Gramophone (my seller in Maryland) gave me a loaner while it was out for repair, so I was not without a Mojo during the last month or so.

So here is the question- what can I do to minimize the USB socket from being dislodged in the future? I generally handle the Mojo (and all my gear) with care, but this is a mobile unit. My initial thought is to keep a band around the Mojo (I prefer elastic hair tie backs) and that would keep any undue stress off the USB socket. Other tips? Is this necessary?  Anyone experience this happening?


----------



## Mython

DavidW said:


> Great news to report. Chord covered the repair and my Mojo will be back from George Meyer AV in a few days. Gramophone (my seller in Maryland) gave me a loaner while it was out for repair, so I was not without a Mojo during the last month or so.



Glad to hear Chord, and your dealer(s) have taken good care of you.



DavidW said:


> So here is the question- what can I do to minimize the USB socket from being dislodged in the future?




Although it's not a night-&-day difference, it can be somewhat helpful to use a CCK with a right-angled microUSB plug, so as to minimise the amount of leverage exerted upon Mojos microUSB socket.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Steve Wilcox said:


> Not sure how you're getting the blue light from Tidal as the MQA streams only output up to 96kbps (green light) to a non-MQA DAC?  Is the blue light from other files?



I’m actually getting both burnt orange and green on Tidal output from the BlueSound Node 2.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jan 3, 2018)

taki said:


> is it worth it to replace Mojo with another amp/dac like: Sony PHA3 to use a balanced cabled? in terms of sound quality.
> I really love the sound of Sony XBA-h3 + Mojo, so I decided to upgrade to XBA-Z5 since both have the same sound signature, but I have read that to get the most of the Z5 I need a balanced cable.



I knew this question was coming. 

Well, if you prefer the sound of a piece of gear then that’s the one that will be subjectively better to you, but don’t put 100% stock in balanced for the sake of balanced. I suggest you read the third post of this thread as the designer of the Mojo has explained (rather well) why single ended can be better than balanced. I’ve heard/owned mediocre balanced gear and I’ve heard/owned exemplary single ended gear.

Regarding the term ‘better’ you need to consider what you are looking for. The Mojo measures much better than the PHA3 so for fidelity (transparency to the source) the Mojo would be better. By this I don’t mean a subjective ‘neutral’ tuning but measured output performance compared to the input signal. I haven’t heard the PHA3 so I can’t really comment on the sound differences subjectively. My advice would be to audition if you can.

Edit: regarding getting the best out of balanced gear, the difference is in the implementation of the source and the cable is simply facilitating hearing the balanced topology, which may or may not provide a meaningful improvement depending on the implementation. Headphones reveal the differences in the source, unless the headphones are grossly underpowered which would be extremely rare for IEMs


----------



## taki

x RELIC x said:


> I knew this question was coming.
> 
> Well, if you prefer the sound of a piece of gear then that’s the one that will be subjectively better to you, but don’t put 100% stock in balanced for the sake of balanced. I suggest you read the third post of this thread as the designer of the Mojo has explained (rather well) why single ended can be better than balanced. I’ve heard/owned mediocre balanced gear and I’ve heard/owned exemplary single ended gear.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for the informative post...

I think I will stick with my Mojo, and maybe in future I will try the PHA3 if I have a chance to demo it.
I really love the sound of the Mojo + XBA-H3, I even enjoy it more than my TH900MK2 headphones (for home use), thats why decided to upgrade to Mojo+XBA-Z5.
For me, the only reason to think about PH3 is to compare bass between Mojo and PH3.

Thank you again, now it is clear for me.


----------



## Redmetal1897 (Jan 4, 2018)

Got this off a fellow head-fier at a good price. Have to say, upgrading from my Laptop DAC, the difference in quality is significant.

Only had a limited chance to use so far, but right off the bat, the presence of the sound has increased, bass has more impact and texture, greater clarity and detail, in terms of spacing there is more air and the imaging is more precise. Very happy with this upgrade. Running from my laptop to LCD-2's and FA 003's. Previously I was using the going Laptop (Dell XPS 15 9550) -> Schiit Lyr -> Headphone.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Thought I’d drop this in here. If anyone is looking for a all in one cable solution for their iPhone/ipod instead of using the bulky  CCK, I’m selling one slightly used and one new Forza AudioWorks - FAW CopperSeries/Pyre Lightning LOD which has the CCK built right inside the cable.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-faw-copper-series-pyre-lightning-lod.868975/


----------



## dbturbo2

Steve Wilcox said:


> Not sure how you're getting the blue light from Tidal as the MQA streams only output up to 96kbps (green light) to a non-MQA DAC?  Is the blue light from other files?



I signed up for the Tidal free trial and was only getting the 96 kHz green light on the 192 kHz Master files from my PC.  I received an email from Tidal that would extend my trial to 90 days if I put a credit card on the account.  I did so yesterday and am now getting the blue 192 khz light when playing the 192 kHz files, and I’m getting the 96 kHz light when playing non master files.  Don’t know if the change is related to the change in my subscription or not.  Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## lentoviolento

Is mojo able to drive atticus or mrspeakers with autority?


----------



## TimeSnow

lentoviolento said:


> Is mojo able to drive atticus or mrspeakers with autority?



Yes, that seems to be the consensus. Might be worth asking on the threads for the specific headphones though, as there's certainly people there that have paired them with the Mojo.


----------



## lentoviolento

Thanks, i did but i havent received an exaustive answer...


----------



## TimeSnow

lentoviolento said:


> Thanks, i did but i havent received an exaustive answer...



I've used it with HD650s and HE560s, and can't turn it all the way up with either.

The 560s in particular are known to be a bit hard to drive, and can't be driven with phones, laptops, etc. But they can be driven to painfully loud levels with the mojo.


----------



## Steve Wilcox

dbturbo2 said:


> I signed up for the Tidal free trial and was only getting the 96 kHz green light on the 192 kHz Master files from my PC.  I received an email from Tidal that would extend my trial to 90 days if I put a credit card on the account.  I did so yesterday and am now getting the blue 192 khz light when playing the 192 kHz files, and I’m getting the 96 kHz light when playing non master files.  Don’t know if the change is related to the change in my subscription or not.  Anyone else have a similar experience?



Very strange.  I really don't understand why that is happening?


----------



## lentoviolento

TimeSnow said:


> I've used it with HD650s and HE560s, and can't turn it all the way up with either.
> 
> The 560s in particular are known to be a bit hard to drive, and can't be driven with phones, laptops, etc. But they can be driven to painfully loud levels with the mojo.



I had lcd2 and mojo one year ago.. And i was very satisfied.. I sold it because someone told that it wasn't powerful enough to drive them to their max potential... Bought and audio gd nfb1.. Didnt find differences..  Now i m considering buying it again...


----------



## opienor

lentoviolento said:


> Is mojo able to drive atticus or mrspeakers with autority?



Using MrSpeakers Ether Flow Open with Mojo. Not even close to using max volume and I think they are a great pairing.


----------



## lentoviolento

opienor said:


> Using MrSpeakers Ether Flow Open with Mojo. Not even close to using max volume and I think they are a great pairing.



Differences with a desktop amp ecpecially in the bass department? I m. Beginning to think that all this fuzz about powerful expensive amps are snake oil


----------



## Mython (Jan 5, 2018)

lentoviolento said:


> Is mojo able to drive atticus or mrspeakers with autority?



I don't know if he ever uses Mojo with them, but Rob Watts recently remarked that he likes Mr Speakers Aeon closed:



Rob Watts said:


> 2017 Review
> 
> .... I must mention Mr Speakers Aeon closed. I first heard prototypes at different Canjams, and in I ordered a pair based upon 5 minutes listening. A production unit arrived in the Summer, and straight out of the box sounded exactly like I heard at Canjam - they are superb - extremely transparent and refined, but perhaps slightly bright, but not overtly so. Perfect for all the flying I do!



FTR, Mojo has equivalent power delivery to Hugo 1


----------



## opienor

lentoviolento said:


> Differences with a desktop amp ecpecially in the bass department? I m. Beginning to think that all this fuzz about powerful expensive amps are snake oil



My only other amp is the Questyle CMA600i. I would say the overall sound is a bit more powerful than the Mojo but haven’t noticed any differences in the bass. IMO the Mojo isn’t lacking in any department in comparison. The Mojo is such a musical little thing. So tight, precise and punchy. Makes you rediscover a lot of music.


----------



## x RELIC x

lentoviolento said:


> I m. Beginning to think that all this fuzz about powerful expensive amps are snake oil



This! Except for a select few very very low sensitivity headphones the physics of the power delivery required is not anywhere near what marketing says. Comments of a more ‘powerful’ sound are mostly regarding amp tuning than actual power delivery at reasonable volumes without distortion.


----------



## dbturbo2

Steve Wilcox said:


> Very strange.  I really don't understand why that is happening?



Quick update, when playing Masters I’m getting a purple 384 kHz light on everything in Tidal as long as I am not using Exclusive Mode.  Choosing Exclusive Mode changes the light to green 96 kHz.

While not in Exclusive Mode, I went to Nvidia Control Panel, under Display, Set up digital audio, Open Window Sound Settings, double click on the Chord and then Advanced tab you can select the sample rate and bit depth when running in shared mode.  This was set to 2 channel, 32 bit, 384000 hz and is triggering the purple indicator on Mojo. If I change the sample rate in the Advanced tab the Mojo reflects whatever is chosen.

So...... is the PC taking the 96khz output from Tidal Masters, and upsampling it and passing it onto Mojo?


----------



## RiseFall123

dbturbo2 said:


> Quick update, when playing Masters I’m getting a purple 384 kHz light on everything in Tidal as long as I am not using Exclusive Mode.  Choosing Exclusive Mode changes the light to green 96 kHz.
> 
> While not in Exclusive Mode, I went to Nvidia Control Panel, under Display, Set up digital audio, Open Window Sound Settings, double click on the Chord and then Advanced tab you can select the sample rate and bit depth when running in shared mode.  This was set to 2 channel, 32 bit, 384000 hz and is triggering the purple indicator on Mojo. If I change the sample rate in the Advanced tab the Mojo reflects whatever is chosen.
> 
> So...... is the PC taking the 96khz output from Tidal Masters, and upsampling it and passing it onto Mojo?



Mojo doesn’t support mqa.

The best scenario is to use the exclusive mode of the tidal app or the asio in foobar or mojo.

Then we have often mostly 48 khz on many tidal mqa files (that formely are very higher than 48 khz).

Upsampling and sharing mode is always the worst scenario.


----------



## RiseFall123

My Mojo is charging (it was at orange status) but the charging light is not working... I plug and unplug, still not working...
I should begin to worry?


----------



## 435279

RiseFall123 said:


> My Mojo is charging (it was at orange status) but the charging light is not working... I plug and unplug, still not working...
> I should begin to worry?



First try a different charger, if you have already, then yes, begin to worry.


----------



## cheesycake7

Hello everyone, it's my first post in this forum! Been following this thread for sometime and wanted to confirm my understanding before I go ahead and purchase my Chord Mojo.

I'm planning to run the Chord in my very simple bedroom set up ( Fire TV > Smart TV (Hisense HE65k5510UWTS) Toslink > Chord Mojo > Audioengine A5+). I've read about keeping the Chord Mojo plugged in at all times and understand that I need at least 1A on the USB (so will attempt to charge it using the USB port on my active speakers, and if the current isn't enough then I will get a standalone charger for it).

Just want to make sure I'm on the right track in terms of what I need to upgrade in my system (a DAC should be my first go-to I believe?). And also have been considering the Arcam irDac II and Audiolab M-Dac which are around the price range. I think I'll still go for the Chord Mojo after the reviews I've read on this thread as well as a few others here also running it as a standalone DAC in their system. Unless any of you disagree.....? Let me know. Cheers!


----------



## krismusic

cheesycake7 said:


> Hello everyone, it's my first post in this forum! Been following this thread for sometime and wanted to confirm my understanding before I go ahead and purchase my Chord Mojo.
> 
> I'm planning to run the Chord in my very simple bedroom set up ( Fire TV > Smart TV (Hisense HE65k5510UWTS) Toslink > Chord Mojo > Audioengine A5+). I've read about keeping the Chord Mojo plugged in at all times and understand that I need at least 1A on the USB (so will attempt to charge it using the USB port on my active speakers, and if the current isn't enough then I will get a standalone charger for it).
> 
> Just want to make sure I'm on the right track in terms of what I need to upgrade in my system (a DAC should be my first go-to I believe?). And also have been considering the Arcam irDac II and Audiolab M-Dac which are around the price range. I think I'll still go for the Chord Mojo after the reviews I've read on this thread as well as a few others here also running it as a standalone DAC in their system. Unless any of you disagree.....? Let me know. Cheers!


I suggest you buy your Mojo from somewhere that allows returns after a decent period. Personally I doubt that you will get much improvement through your system but I could be completely wrong...


----------



## RiseFall123

cheesycake7 said:


> Hello everyone, it's my first post in this forum! Been following this thread for sometime and wanted to confirm my understanding before I go ahead and purchase my Chord Mojo.
> 
> I'm planning to run the Chord in my very simple bedroom set up ( Fire TV > Smart TV (Hisense HE65k5510UWTS) Toslink > Chord Mojo > Audioengine A5+). I've read about keeping the Chord Mojo plugged in at all times and understand that I need at least 1A on the USB (so will attempt to charge it using the USB port on my active speakers, and if the current isn't enough then I will get a standalone charger for it).
> 
> Just want to make sure I'm on the right track in terms of what I need to upgrade in my system (a DAC should be my first go-to I believe?). And also have been considering the Arcam irDac II and Audiolab M-Dac which are around the price range. I think I'll still go for the Chord Mojo after the reviews I've read on this thread as well as a few others here also running it as a standalone DAC in their system. Unless any of you disagree.....? Let me know. Cheers!



I use it also as dac for my main speaker chain and the improvement is huge. You can leave always connected to the charge as here was explained.


----------



## D2Girls

cheesycake7 said:


> Hello everyone, it's my first post in this forum!


 Hello! I can tell!



cheesycake7 said:


> Audioengine A5+


 Good lord, how terrifying.




cheesycake7 said:


> Just want to make sure I'm on the right track in terms of what I need to upgrade in my system (a DAC should be my first go-to I believe?).


 no, your dac really shouldn't be the first "go-to"



cheesycake7 said:


> I think I'll still go for the Chord Mojo after the reviews I've read on this thread as well as a few others here also running it as a standalone DAC in their system.


Sounds like you've made up your mind....



cheesycake7 said:


> Unless any of you disagree.....? Let me know. Cheers!


Enjoy your new dac on your amazing audioengine speakers. Cheers!


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

just a heads up, selling a slightly used official chord mojo leather case for $50. cheers.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-chord-electronics-mojo-leather-case.869166/


----------



## jarnopp (Jan 7, 2018)

cheesycake7 said:


> Hello everyone, it's my first post in this forum! Been following this thread for sometime and wanted to confirm my understanding before I go ahead and purchase my Chord Mojo.
> 
> I'm planning to run the Chord in my very simple bedroom set up ( Fire TV > Smart TV (Hisense HE65k5510UWTS) Toslink > Chord Mojo > Audioengine A5+). I've read about keeping the Chord Mojo plugged in at all times and understand that I need at least 1A on the USB (so will attempt to charge it using the USB port on my active speakers, and if the current isn't enough then I will get a standalone charger for it).
> 
> Just want to make sure I'm on the right track in terms of what I need to upgrade in my system (a DAC should be my first go-to I believe?). And also have been considering the Arcam irDac II and Audiolab M-Dac which are around the price range. I think I'll still go for the Chord Mojo after the reviews I've read on this thread as well as a few others here also running it as a standalone DAC in their system. Unless any of you disagree.....? Let me know. Cheers!



Welcome!

The specs on those speakers say the USB power outlet is only 500mA (
https://audioengineusa.com/shop/poweredspeakers/a5-plus-powered-speakers/), 
so you’ll want a better charger for the Mojo. I recommend a 2A charger, like Anker, so you know it will be getting what it needs. The extra rating won’t harm Mojo.

Also, you can experiment, but you will probably want to set Mojo at 4 clicks down from line level, perhaps lower even, depending on your setup.


----------



## cheesycake7 (Jan 7, 2018)

jarnopp said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The specs on those speakers say the USB power outlet is only 500mA (
> https://audioengineusa.com/shop/poweredspeakers/a5-plus-powered-speakers/),
> ...



Thank you! This has been really helpful - especially on the USB outlet and the settings. Will hopefully like the upgrade.



D2Girls said:


> Hello! I can tell!
> 
> Good lord, how terrifying.
> 
> ...



Hahaha you're really funny. Thanks 



krismusic said:


> I suggest you buy your Mojo from somewhere that allows returns after a decent period. Personally I doubt that you will get much improvement through your system but I could be completely wrong...



Thanks - will see if I can get it from a site that allows returns. What's your suggestion for improving the system if not the Chord Mojo?


----------



## MarkF786

cheesycake7 said:


> Thanks - will see if I can get it from a site that allows returns. What's your suggestion for improving the system if not the Chord Mojo?



I'd agree with the above quotes.  The differences between DACs only become apparent if you're using very resolving headphones or speakers.  If you got a decent DAC in the $100 or less range, it would probably sound just as good as the Mojo through the Audioengine A5+ speakers.

To be honest, even when listening through very high-end headphones, the difference between a $100 DAC and a $500 DAC is fairly subtle.


----------



## jarnopp

MarkF786 said:


> I'd agree with the above quotes.  The differences between DACs only become apparent if you're using very resolving headphones or speakers.  If you got a decent DAC in the $100 or less range, it would probably sound just as good as the Mojo through the Audioengine A5+ speakers.
> 
> To be honest, even when listening through very high-end headphones, the difference between a $100 DAC and a $500 DAC is fairly subtle.



Yes and no. While with middle of the road equipment DACs may be hard to differentiate, a good dac will scale with your system. Also, with listening, the Mojo itself reveals itself to be an exceptional dac, even with decent but not summit fi gear. There wouldn’t be over 35,000 posts here about it if not. When needed, going portable is an added benefit.


----------



## Sonic Defender

MarkF786 said:


> I'd agree with the above quotes.  The differences between DACs only become apparent if you're using very resolving headphones or speakers.  If you got a decent DAC in the $100 or less range, it would probably sound just as good as the Mojo through the Audioengine A5+ speakers.
> 
> To be honest, even when listening through very high-end headphones, the difference between a $100 DAC and a $500 DAC is fairly subtle.


I have to agree, I think people really overstate the differences in DACs. If the DAC is capable of proper dynamic reproduction, has very low distortion and jitter it should sound fine. Case in point. I was trying to decide if I should keep my NAD M51 and Mojo after getting the iFi iOne DAC. Now I'm not saying there is no chance that there aren't audible differences, but they must be very modest as I tried really hard to spot them. After about a week of comparing all three I was able to sell the M51 and Mojo (loved both of those devices) and just keep the iOne. I use resolving headphones and decent speakers with the iOne and it does a fantastic job and I can't imagine how I could justify spending significantly more on a DAC when in my mind the headphones or speakers contribute the most audible characteristics into the listening chain. This is just my experience and feeling at this point and I'm not trying to start the DAC measurements war again, but I do agree with you, any decent capable DAC should provide excellent listening pleasure if the headphones or speakers match the users preferences and the amplification can power them properly.


----------



## jarnopp

Sonic Defender said:


> I have to agree, I think people really overstate the differences in DACs. If the DAC is capable of proper dynamic reproduction, has very low distortion and jitter it should sound fine. Case in point. I was trying to decide if I should keep my NAD M51 and Mojo after getting the iFi iOne DAC. Now I'm not saying there is no chance that there aren't audible differences, but they must be very modest as I tried really hard to spot them. After about a week of comparing all three I was able to sell the M51 and Mojo (loved both of those devices) and just keep the iOne. I use resolving headphones and decent speakers with the iOne and it does a fantastic job and I can't imagine how I could justify spending significantly more on a DAC when in my mind the headphones or speakers contribute the most audible characteristics into the listening chain. This is just my experience and feeling at this point and I'm not trying to start the DAC measurements war again, but I do agree with you, any decent capable DAC should provide excellent listening pleasure if the headphones or speakers match the users preferences and the amplification can power them properly.



There are some real differences and good science behind why. If interested, this is a good read: 
http://archimago.blogspot.com/2018/01/audiophile-myth-260-detestable-digital.html


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Welp.

Chord charged $75 for a "diagnostic" and then said the repairs for the USB would be $300, so I am exiting Mojo-land. Was fun while it lasted, I think I'm done with Chord haha.


----------



## TimeSnow

SomeGuyDude said:


> Welp.
> 
> Chord charged $75 for a "diagnostic" and then said the repairs for the USB would be $300, so I am exiting Mojo-land. Was fun while it lasted, I think I'm done with Chord haha.


Holy crap.


----------



## Andreeas1978

TimeSnow said:


> Holy ****.


That's outrageous!! What was the problem again? Go fix it at any electronics service. Hell, send it to me and I'll fix it for free if it's just soldering\resoldering\replacing USB connector! (I don't think the shipping worths  it though), let's  get real, yes it sounds amazing, yes it is marvelous engeneered, but regular soldering, not microscopic soldering, is just... Soldering!! 
Is the connector made on Mars or something? I'm sure it's got some stardust in composition, otherwise how stupid would we have to be to fall for this one?!


----------



## Sonic Defender

jarnopp said:


> There are some real differences and good science behind why. If interested, this is a good read:
> http://archimago.blogspot.com/2018/01/audiophile-myth-260-detestable-digital.html


Thanks for the link read it, and have also read essentially the same information on a few occasions. I tend to still be in the camp that believes that just because something is measureable doesn't make it audible in any meaningful way (although sometimes it is). I also very much agree with the sentiment of the author, many recordings really don't require high end audio reproduction gear as nothing can undue the damage of poor mastering to any great extent. I have quite a bit of poorly mastered, but still enjoyable music in my collection, and I know going into it that it won't sound fantastic even if I use really nice gear. It may sound better by way of comparison with poor quality gear, but it will still always sound compressed and hysterical. Thankfully I also have some very well recorded music that deserves to be handled better. Thanks again for the link, I do appreciate the effort. Cheers.


----------



## TimeSnow

Andreeas1978 said:


> That's outrageous!! What was the problem again? Go fix it at any electronics service. Hell, send it to me and I'll fix it for free if it's just soldering\resoldering\replacing USB connector! (I don't think the shipping worths  it though), let's  get real, yes it sounds amazing, yes it is marvelous engeneered, but regular soldering, not microscopic soldering, is just... Soldering!!
> Is the connector made on Mars or something? I'm sure it's got some stardust in composition, otherwise how stupid would we have to be to fall for this one?!



I'd hope someone from Chord pops onto the thread and explains this... because maybe there's more too it somehow... frankly it makes me really nervous, because I rely on my mojo and don't always have 300 to hand over to have something fixed. 

I don't know if the problem is extremely uncommon, etc.


----------



## tommasoff

Hi Guys,

I am looking for a pair of closed cans to pair with the little Mojo.

Do you have any experience with the akg k550 (mk1/2)? Otherwise, any hint with a budget of 150 euros?

Right now I am using it with senn hd579 and shure srh440.

cheers!

Tom


----------



## rbalcom

SomeGuyDude said:


> Welp.
> 
> Chord charged $75 for a "diagnostic" and then said the repairs for the USB would be $300, so I am exiting Mojo-land. Was fun while it lasted, I think I'm done with Chord haha.



What was the reason for the repair not being covered under the Mojo’s one year warranty?


----------



## lentoviolento

tommasoff said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking for a pair of closed cans to pair with the little Mojo.
> 
> ...



akg 550 sucks...
senn 579 is too bright for my taste.
my two cents are : sell the mojo, buy a fiio or a dragon fly or whatever and buy a better hp....


----------



## cheesycake7

MarkF786 said:


> I'd agree with the above quotes.  The differences between DACs only become apparent if you're using very resolving headphones or speakers.  If you got a decent DAC in the $100 or less range, it would probably sound just as good as the Mojo through the Audioengine A5+ speakers.
> 
> To be honest, even when listening through very high-end headphones, the difference between a $100 DAC and a $500 DAC is fairly subtle.



Hmm maybe I should consider saving a bit on my budget and going for the Audioengine D1/Dragonfly Black/Red or one of the Fiio DACs....



jarnopp said:


> Yes and no. While with middle of the road equipment DACs may be hard to differentiate, a good dac will scale with your system. Also, with listening, the Mojo itself reveals itself to be an exceptional dac, even with decent but not summit fi gear. There wouldn’t be over 35,000 posts here about it if not. When needed, going portable is an added benefit.



Hmm maybe I'll still get the Chord Mojo then...



Sonic Defender said:


> I have to agree, I think people really overstate the differences in DACs. If the DAC is capable of proper dynamic reproduction, has very low distortion and jitter it should sound fine. Case in point. I was trying to decide if I should keep my NAD M51 and Mojo after getting the iFi iOne DAC. Now I'm not saying there is no chance that there aren't audible differences, but they must be very modest as I tried really hard to spot them. After about a week of comparing all three I was able to sell the M51 and Mojo (loved both of those devices) and just keep the iOne. I use resolving headphones and decent speakers with the iOne and it does a fantastic job and I can't imagine how I could justify spending significantly more on a DAC when in my mind the headphones or speakers contribute the most audible characteristics into the listening chain. This is just my experience and feeling at this point and I'm not trying to start the DAC measurements war again, but I do agree with you, any decent capable DAC should provide excellent listening pleasure if the headphones or speakers match the users preferences and the amplification can power them properly.



Or not...



jarnopp said:


> There are some real differences and good science behind why. If interested, this is a good read:
> http://archimago.blogspot.com/2018/01/audiophile-myth-260-detestable-digital.html



AHHHH I can't decide now  . Is it safe to say at least that, even a cheap, decent DAC will show a good improvement in my system? I'm really not sure if I should consider selling the A5+s and going for a set of 5.1s like the Tannoy HTS 101-XPs and a receiver, but really not sure if I want to spend that much extra.


----------



## miketlse

cheesycake7 said:


> Hmm maybe I should consider saving a bit on my budget and going for the Audioengine D1/Dragonfly Black/Red or one of the Fiio DACs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Demo a Mojo - it will beat all the competitor DACs in that price range.
Then you can make an informed decision - at the moment you are trying to make a decision, based on other peoples preferences.


----------



## lentoviolento

cheesycake7 said:


> Hmm maybe I should consider saving a bit on my budget and going for the Audioengine D1/Dragonfly Black/Red or one of the Fiio DACs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listen.. There s no audible differences between dacs.. Buy some on amazon so you can a/b.. And then tell me if i am not right....


----------



## miketlse

lentoviolento said:


> Listen.. There s no audible differences between dacs.. Buy some on amazon so you can a/b.. And then tell me if i am not right....


Those of us who have already bought several dacs, can already tell you that you are not right.
However you are free to believe whatever you want.


----------



## AndrewH13

lentoviolento said:


> Listen.. There s no audible differences between dacs.. Buy some on amazon so you can a/b.. And then tell me if i am not right....



Quote of the year so far, on a Chord DAC thread!

I presume you have heard Hugo or Dave?


----------



## miketlse

AndrewH13 said:


> Quote of the year so far, on a Chord DAC thread!



Yes that quote goes straight to first position on the leaderboard.


----------



## lentoviolento

miketlse said:


> Yes that quote goes straight to first position on the leaderboard.




you wouldnt be the first fools to fail a blind test....


----------



## lentoviolento

i keep believing what i want , you keep spending money convincing yourself that you are "audiophile"...


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Andreeas1978 said:


> That's outrageous!! What was the problem again? Go fix it at any electronics service. Hell, send it to me and I'll fix it for free if it's just soldering\resoldering\replacing USB connector! (I don't think the shipping worths  it though), let's  get real, yes it sounds amazing, yes it is marvelous engeneered, but regular soldering, not microscopic soldering, is just... Soldering!!
> Is the connector made on Mars or something? I'm sure it's got some stardust in composition, otherwise how stupid would we have to be to fall for this one?!



I have no clue. I might ask them to give it back just so I can open it up and tinker with it myself.


----------



## Mython (Jan 8, 2018)

lentoviolento said:


> Listen.. There s no audible differences between dacs.. Buy some on amazon so you can a/b.. And then tell me if i am not right....





lentoviolento said:


> you wouldnt be the first fools to fail a blind test....





lentoviolento said:


> i keep believing what i want , you keep spending money convincing yourself that you are "audiophile"...



You are as entitled to your opinion as anyone, but if you truly believe that everyone other than you is a fool for believing different DACs sound different, then why are you posting here?

Are you here just to troll the thread?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

lentoviolento said:


> Listen.. There s no audible differences between dacs.. Buy some on amazon so you can a/b.. And then tell me if i am not right....



Rule of thumb: if there's an audio difference between DACs it means at least one of them is ****ing up. Amplifiers can certainly color sound, but a data conversion is supposed to be straight 1:1,  whatever the spectrogram looks like is what the analog signal should be. It'd be like if your DVD player changed what a movie looked like.


----------



## tommasoff

lentoviolento said:


> akg 550 sucks...
> senn 579 is too bright for my taste.
> my two cents are : sell the mojo, buy a fiio or a dragon fly or whatever and buy a better hp....



Not for mine! I really like them. They have a rather rounded and comfortable sound, quite musical and not too analytic. I have been using a pair of akg k701, and those are definitely too bright to me, especially compared to the senns. 
Not really agreeing about selling the Mojo. I preferred to invest in a good source in order to get everything from all (a lot) my headphones, even the cheaper ones. This doesn't mean that I won't buy a premium set of cans, but this will not happen in the nearest future. 
Btw, lets stick to my original question: any suggestion for a good pairing with a budget of 150 euros? 
About the k550, why do you say that? Can you please explain your point? I have read several reviews and they don't seem so bad, like you say.

thanks

Tom


----------



## musickid (Jan 8, 2018)

lento as an example I have owned mojo/yulong u100 dac and modi multibit dac. mojo scales very nicely with low to mid priced headphones. compared to the other two similar priced dacs the mojo at 400 pounds is a completely different experience. like having a headphone mini concert when you like. the mojo following here is entirely because it does really sound better for real. try it and see. forget about the name audiophile see how a superior dac increases music enjoyment. calling people fools who are trying to help you is not cool bro.

tommas try beyer dt880 250ohm or 32 ohm premium home edition. fits your budget and excellent with german engineering. I have dt880 600ohm and when used with Hugo 2 still sounded fantastic. open and airy great for jazz/female vocals

not all dacs recreate the analogue signal as precisely as each other. therefore the comparison 1:1 cannot be true here.


----------



## Mython (Jan 8, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Amplifiers can certainly color sound, but a data conversion is supposed to be straight 1:1,  whatever the spectrogram looks like is what the analog signal should be. It'd be like if your DVD player changed what a movie looked like.



So, you believe that all DVD players use absolutely identical MPEG decoding and signal processing algorithms to create their output signal? Nope. Even the _encoders_ for DVD movies do not use identical algorithms to each other. They all try to adhere to the boundaries of the relevant specifications, but their means of getting there varies widely, and the quality of the images they output varies widely, accordingly.


If two camera lenses are of identical size, and both are made from glass of identical degree of transparency, then does that mean that they will/must produce images of identical clarity? Nope.
They, too, will each be designed and manufactured according to certain theoretical, practical and economic constraints.




SomeGuyDude said:


> Rule of thumb: if there's an audio difference between DACs it means at least one of them is ****ing up.



There is _no such thing_, in the Hi-Fi world, as a perfect Digital to Analogue Converter, up to, and including, this point in time. That fact is mathematically provable. ALL Hi-Fi DACs (and indeed, all studio Analogue to Digital Converters) in the world, up to, and including, this point in time, are flawed, to varying degrees, as they attempt to approximate the reconstruction of the original analogue music signal, from a flawed digital encoding, as best their designers (and manufacturers) can, within the constraints of their knowledge, budget, and the technical state of the art of the silicon components they employ. Rob Watts (designer of Chord Electronics DACs) is getting closer and closer to ideal DAC performance, but hasn't quite reached perfection yet. Many other DACs are mathematically provable to be substantially inferior in the accuracy with which they attempt to reconstruct the analogue waveform.

In the Hi-Fi world, Digital to Analogue Conversion is not as simple as a pocket calculator performing a '2+2=4' type of calculation. If you believe it is that simple, then you are being rather naive.


----------



## tommasoff

musickid said:


> l
> tommas try beyer dt880 250ohm or 32 ohm premium home edition. fits your budget and excellent with german engineering. I have dt880 600ohm and when used with Hugo 2 still sounded fantastic. open and airy great for jazz/female vocals
> 
> .



Thanks a lot for the suggestion, I completely forgot to consider the Beyers!

Anyway, right now you can find pretty good deals for the Audeze isine10 in ebay (uk). I am quite a bit curious about these fancy planar-magnetic earphones, and I was wandering if the theoretical pairing would work well.
ps: 165£ new!
Have you guys ever tried?

Tom


----------



## TimeSnow

Yeah, DACs definitely CAN sound different, because the conversion to analogue. It's done differently and with different components, made with different degrees of tolerance, etc.

BUT

They should probably NOT sound so different that you can't stand one and think another changes the way you hear everything.

Amps on the other hand....


----------



## musickid (Jan 8, 2018)

don't risk buying unbelievable deals on ebay. item delivered in plain box stuff. be careful here

I think badly implemented dacs can sound awful. a great sounding dac can definitely transform the way you listen. price is not necessarily a determining factor


----------



## tommasoff

musickid said:


> don't risk buying unbelievable deals on ebay. item delivered in plain box stuff. be careful here



Of course I am not buying it so instinctively!

Just curious.

Anyway, it seems like a legit and reliable shop (feedbacks are numerous). If you search ''isine10'' on ebay, it's the first that pops up.


----------



## musickid

ask yourself how can they sell a product which is sold everywhere for 400 for 150??


----------



## tommasoff

Come on, I am not such a dumb. Of course I have an answer. I was just asking if someone of you had any experience with mojo and sine.


----------



## musickid

oh..i did not want to see a fellow headfier get a bad deal from ebay. with regards to iem I have little experience. I doubt very much they would equal the beyers though. unless you need portable iem's of course


----------



## tommasoff

Thanks! Sorry, didn't want to sound mean.

I will keep reading up, until I find a (legit) deal. 

Surely this little boi makes you incredibly hungry of new toys to try...


----------



## maxh22

lentoviolento said:


> Listen.. There s no audible differences between dacs.. Buy some on amazon so you can a/b.. And then tell me if i am not right....



I would bet my house that Rob Watts could tell the difference rather quickly; especially since he is more sensitive than any of us to timing errors and would spot the difference right away.

If you think there is no difference I suggest you buy a schiit modi/magni, logout of the forums, and continue living in your bubble


----------



## musickid

check out HUGO2!!!


----------



## AndrewH13

maxh22 said:


> I would bet my house that Rob Watts could tell the difference




I'm not sure whether Rob would chuckle or combust at hearing 'all Dacs sound the same'. Just think, DAVE and a phones internal DAC, yep, same sound quality.


----------



## musickid

blu2 into dave and dragonfly black


----------



## AndrewH13

musickid said:


> blu2 into dave and dragonfly black



Stop it! I've got a bad throat, and now a laughter fit 

Those poor soles who have spent sixteen grand, and could have got identical for £100 quid!


----------



## Rob Watts

maxh22 said:


> I would bet my house that Rob Watts could tell the difference rather quickly; especially since he is more sensitive than any of us to timing errors and would spot the difference right away.
> 
> If you think there is no difference I suggest you buy a schiit modi/magni, logout of the forums, and continue living in your bubble



I don't think I am more sensitive than any of us - but I guess lots of listening tests have fine tuned my sensitivity.
For example, on my flight to Las Vegas to CES on Friday, I spent much of the flight listening to music on Hugo 2. And it was sounding rather soft and out of focus - and I guessed that my hearing was off - maybe getting a cold - anyway, towards the end of the flight I discovered the Hugo 2 filter had been set been set to orange, rather than my usual green - so back to green and everything snapped into focus. To me it is not a small difference at all - it is immediate and easy to hear. But this is a relatively subtle change technically - switching out the 256FS WTA filter makes the starting and stopping of notes much more diffuse.


----------



## Rob Watts

AndrewH13 said:


> I'm not sure whether Rob would chuckle or combust at hearing 'all Dacs sound the same'. Just think, DAVE and a phones internal DAC, yep, same sound quality.



All DAC's sound the same, and of course reproduced audio is identical to the sound of live unamplified orchestras... Boy my life would be a lot easier if both those statements were true!


----------



## AndrewH13

Rob Watts said:


> Boy my life would be a lot easier if both those statements were true!



Less fulfilling though!


----------



## musickid

have a great time in Vegas...


----------



## Mython

musickid said:


> have a great time in Vegas...



"What happens in Vegas _stays_ in Vegas!"


----------



## musickid

not on headfi too?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Mython said:


> If two camera lenses are of identical size, and both are made from glass of identical degree of transparency, then does that mean that they will/must produce images of identical clarity? Nope.



That is an absolute putrid analogy because a lens is a physical object working in analog. The lens would be the amplifier in this case. If you stick the same lens on two cameras that use identical hardware to translate that image into digital, will it create the same digital file?  Yes. Yes it will.


----------



## Mython (Jan 8, 2018)

SomeGuyDude said:


> That is an absolute putrid analogy because a lens is a physical object working in analog. The lens would be the amplifier in this case. If you stick the same lens on two cameras that use identical hardware to translate that image into digital, will it create the same digital file?  Yes. Yes it will.



LOL - OK, so it wasn't the best analogy I could've chosen.

However, your retort speaks of 2 pieces of identical hardware using an identical lens and achieving an identical digital file.

That is analagous (pun intended) to 2 identical ADCs producing the same results from an identical microphone feed.

So, in effect, you have said absolutely nothing at all to back up your 



Spoiler: original assertions






SomeGuyDude said:


> Rule of thumb: if there's an audio difference between DACs it means at least one of them is ****ing up. Amplifiers can certainly color sound, but a data conversion is supposed to be straight 1:1,  whatever the spectrogram looks like is what the analog signal should be. It'd be like if your DVD player changed what a movie looked like.





 that I was responding to, unless you are claiming that your original remarks related to 2 identical DACs rather than 2 different DACs.


By the way:



SomeGuyDude said:


> That is an absolute putrid analogy because a lens is a physical object working in analog.



are you proposing that DACs do not reconstruct an analogue signal or function at all in the analogue domain..?

I'm off to sleep now, as it is the early hours. I don't wish this to derail the thread, but for people to make outlandish assertions about DACs (not just you), in a respected DAC thread, without clearly describing what they consider to be legitimate basis upon which their assertions are founded, is potentially misleading to others.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't think I was saying anything outlandish, if I was one of the posters you were referring to. I personally do not hear significant differences with DACs. I suspect if I worked at it I might start to, but I don't work at listening to music, I simply listen so really small differences are likely to go unnoticed. I for one would never say all DACS sound alike as I haven't had enough experience to make such a claim. I can however, say that in my limited experience I don't really hear significant differences (although sometimes I think that I do, but then again our hearing brain can change hour by hour so I'm never sure). I do believe that a DAC that is fundamentally well implemented should perform quite well in an audio chain. I say that, but when I had the Hugo2 here I loved that thing, same with the Mojo which I owned. All I can say is that when I was trying really hard to make a good decision and comparing the iOne with the M51 and Mojo, I opted to keep the iOne. Not because it was better, but because I really didn't notice anything obviously worse with it and it provided me with built in Bluetooth which was a nice feature for my needs.

I will put in my little disclaimer here. It is also possible that these small, even tiny differences do matter, but they might be hard to notice when we are deliberately attempting to listen. It does seem at least plausible that timing errors and other very slight modulation artifacts may be hard to notice while attempting to hear a difference, but matter nonetheless. Perhaps listening fatigue is more likely to occur as a cumulative effect of very slight differences? I can't say one way or the other, but I do try to keep an open mind.


----------



## Zojokkeli

maxh22 said:


> If you think there is no difference I suggest you buy a schiit modi/magni, logout of the forums, and continue living in your bubble



Better yet, don't even buy those. A smartphone will surely sound the same.


----------



## lentoviolento

I had mojo, jot with dac, ifi idsd bl, mimby, teac 301 and at least 5 portables... Made a lot of ab with at least 50 cans among the best(for my money) like lcd2, lcd x, lcd3, aeon closes and open, 560,hd800s etc etc. Using tidal flac or apple music.... Listening from paul kalkbrnner to depeche mode. Not classical music... The differences i found were in the power they supply, not in the sound. I believe that in this world people hear what they want to hear... 300s for a cable, 2k for a hugo2 that will probably sound like hugo 1. I don't know how to explain in english but a dac only translate a signal into other type of signal. Stop. I bet my house that audiophiles would fail a blind test, and i think the same for almost every amp. Hifi is like supplements...90x100 placebo...


----------



## Mart

Is the only way to replace the battery to go through a dealer? This will cost likely around $2-300 dollars with shipping etc. Which is too much to justify for me. My Mojo (2 years old now) only works when plugged in to a power source as it has been for most of its life, which from reading is meant to be fine due to the smart way the charging is applied. It still sounds great when it's plugged in but it really restricts its usefulness to me.


----------



## cocolinho

lentoviolento said:


> audiophiles would fail a blind test, and i think the same for almost every amp.


I would tend to agree for DAC, but for amp the synergy (affected by impedance output for example) with transducters plays a major role in the audio reproduction so differences between amps will be audible.


----------



## miketlse

Mart said:


> Is the only way to replace the battery to go through a dealer? This will cost likely around $2-300 dollars with shipping etc. Which is too much to justify for me. My Mojo (2 years old now) only works when plugged in to a power source as it has been for most of its life, which from reading is meant to be fine due to the smart way the charging is applied. It still sounds great when it's plugged in but it really restricts its usefulness to me.


Your mojo is out of warranty, so you do have the option of doing a diy battery replacement. A PM to JF or Matt will enable them to review the situation with you, and if everyone agrees, then chord will send a replacement battery to your dealer, typically for approx $40. It is difficult for Chord to send the battery direct to the mojo owner, because postal services can be wary of handling individual batteries. Hope this helps.


----------



## vrln

So around two more hours to go until the Chord CES announcements... My guess is Mojo 2. Why? CES is traditionally for announcing mainstream stuff that sells in the tens of thousands. Last year was the time to launch Hugo 2 (mainstream in high end audio terms) and now Mojo has been around long enough to get an update. It´s also their widest market product. An updated version would reignite the hype as well. Personally I´d love to see a Mojo TT, but I doubt that will ever happen. It would sell well, but my guess is Chord is worried it would cannibalize their Hugo 2 / Hugo 1-2 TT sales too much.


----------



## lentoviolento

cocolinho said:


> I would tend to agree for DAC, but for amp the synergy (affected by impedance output for example) with transducters plays a major role in the audio reproduction so differences between amps will be audible.



Yeah but let's put it this way.. If the amp is not cheap, if it is a quality amp, the differences are subtle... I did an ab comparison beetween ifi idsd and audio gd nfb1 and it was impossible to find which one was playing... I dare anyone in this thread. Expecially with midfi hps.... If you use a senn 579 for example it will sound good from any source...


----------



## Mython

vrln said:


> So around two more hours to go until the Chord CES announcements... My guess is Mojo 2. Why? CES is traditionally for announcing mainstream stuff that sells in the tens of thousands. Last year was the time to launch Hugo 2 (mainstream in high end audio terms) and now Mojo has been around long enough to get an update. It´s also their widest market product. An updated version would reignite the hype as well. Personally I´d love to see a Mojo TT, but I doubt that will ever happen. It would sell well, but my guess is Chord is worried it would cannibalize their Hugo 2 / Hugo 1-2 TT sales too much.



2 hours?

Mystery is underrated, these days.

Some believe that contemplating mystery/the unknown is a powerful means by which one may (potentially) grasp infinity.


If you concur with that, then the next 2 hours of continued mystery may be enjoyed, without impatiently wishing them away.

If you _don't _concur with that, then at least it's something to contemplate and thereby _distract_ yourself from the self-inflicted suffering of impatiently wishing them away!


----------



## tommasoff

lentoviolento said:


> Yeah but let's put it this way.. If the amp is not cheap, if it is a quality amp, the differences are subtle... I did an ab comparison beetween ifi idsd and audio gd nfb1 and it was impossible to find which one was playing... I dare anyone in this thread. Expecially with midfi hps.... If you use a senn 579 for example it will sound good from any source...



Using the same amplifier (docet cuffia amp) and the same cans (579) I compared the sound coming from three different dacs: CA DacMagic 100, Fiio x5 (as an usb dac) and a Grandinote Volta (7100£). 
Absolutely the same sound.
Too bad I didn't have a pair of Audeze


----------



## ChordElectronics (Sep 16, 2019)

*CHORD ELECTRONICS ARE PROUD TO ANNOUNCE









*

Born out of our multi award-winning Hugo 2 FPGA technology, Qutest is a sleek new home system DAC at a great price. Combining Rob Watts’ digital design (with 750x the power of a conventional chip DAC), with a gorgeous new compact chassis design by John Franks, Qutest is the world’s most advanced compact DAC. Future-proof, with support for up 768kHz PCM and native DSD 512 files, Qutest can be used to instantly upgrade CD transports and players, streamers, computers, tablets, smartphones and headphones with a suitable headphone amplifier.






Click here to join the Head-Fi discussion ... or click here to be taken to the Chord Electronics website to learn more about Qutest


----------



## cheesycake7

I saw the announcement and was delighted that the Qutest serves the purpose I wanted the Chord Mojo to, until I saw the price


----------



## Mython

cheesycake7 said:


> I saw the announcement and was delighted that the Qutest serves the purpose I wanted the Chord Mojo to, until I saw the price



Maybe, but a lot of work went into improving Hugo's performance (to create Hugo 2), and consequently, Hugo 2 operates at a higher level of performance than Mojo.

...and Qutest benefits from Hugo 2's improvements.


----------



## Jimi Zine

Will the Qutest handle DSD native on a mac too? (as oppose to Mojo's DoP)


----------



## x RELIC x

Jimi Zine said:


> Will the Qutest handle DSD native on a mac too? (as oppose to Mojo's DoP)



I replied to you on the Qutest thread already, but basically DoP (DSD over PCM, not converted to PCM) still plays the original DSD but without drivers.


----------



## Rob Watts

Just to clear things up, as there are two terms for "native" DSD. DoP is _native_ DSD, in that it is a protocol to transmit pure one bit _native_ DSD. _Native_ DSD is just the original DSD data completely unchanged.

But native (no italics on native) DSD transmission is an ASIO USB protocol where the _native_ DSD is transmitted with only the DSD data  - no DoP headers, no 0 bit packing. Since only the data is transmitted, it is much more efficient - and it is the only way to transmit DSD512 on USB.

Chord DAC's can receive both protocols: native ASIO for _native_ DSD and DoP for _native_ DSD. To transmit DSD512 you must use the ASIO drivers in native (i.e. not DoP) mode.

Yes I know it is confusing.


----------



## Tennessee

Will be dlna stream through bubbleupnp to chord poly bitperfect and lossless? I know airplay isn't and I don't like its sound.


----------



## Jimi Zine (Jan 10, 2018)

Rob Watts said:


> Just to clear things up, as there are two terms for "native" DSD. DoP is _native_ DSD, in that it is a protocol to transmit pure one bit _native_ DSD. _Native_ DSD is just the original DSD data completely unchanged.
> 
> But native (no italics on native) DSD transmission is an ASIO USB protocol where the _native_ DSD is transmitted with only the DSD data  - no DoP headers, no 0 bit packing. Since only the data is transmitted, it is much more efficient - and it is the only way to transmit DSD512 on USB.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this Rob! I have a problem with Mojo on a mac, where _native_ DSD64 works great, via DoP, but DSD128 & 256 exhibit audio dropouts, not associated with CPU power. I know others have had the same issue. 

Is this the reason the Qutest uses native (no italics on native) DSD transmission instead, which as you say is more efficient and requires ASIO drivers for windows and mac?

Regards


----------



## cathee

Hi Mojo Owners -

Quick question: I'm recently experiencing some problems pairing my Mojo with my new Laptop (Gigabyte Aero 14 - Win 10H). When I use Exclusive Mode in TIDAL, my computer automatically shuts down.

Any and all pointers are appreciated.
Best,
x


----------



## Rob Watts

cathee said:


> Hi Mojo Owners -
> 
> Quick question: I'm recently experiencing some problems pairing my Mojo with my new Laptop (Gigabyte Aero 14 - Win 10H). When I use Exclusive Mode in TIDAL, my computer automatically shuts down.
> 
> ...


It's a Win 10 creators issue. Just download the creators driver update from Chord.


----------



## Jimi Zine

Rob Watts, why are you ignoring my question?

Does the Chord Qutest use native or DoP DSD transmission?


----------



## DavidW (Jan 11, 2018)

Mython said:


> Glad to hear Chord, and your dealer(s) have taken good care of you.
> 
> 
> Although it's not a night-&-day difference, it can be somewhat helpful to use a CCK with a right-angled microUSB plug, so as to minimise the amount of leverage exerted upon Mojos microUSB socket.



Any suggestions for a left- (preferred) or right-angled USB plug? I purchased a pair of angled adapters from Amazon (amzn.to/2DiDR9h) but would rather get a left-angled cable so the cable rests closer to the Mojo. I think I prefer left-angled as the extension lies short of the edge of the Mojo, but does cover the USB power connection. Still somewhat on the fence about which one I like better. Nevertheless, I'm on the hunt for an angled cable to swap out the adapter. Any recommendations?


----------



## Rob Watts

Jimi Zine said:


> Rob Watts, why are you ignoring my question?
> 
> Does the Chord Qutest use native or DoP DSD transmission?



I have already answered it - Qutest will support native DSD using an ASIO driver, or DoP. The only way you can run DSD512 is via ASIO, and on Windows I use Foobar with Chords ASIO driver, and it works perfectly. That is how I tested the native mode and tested DSD512.
I have no experience of Mac at all, and I can't comment on that; but Chord tell me that ASIO does not work with iOS.


----------



## ZappaMan

I just wanted to share this..... I was listening to the Beatles, Hey Jude, Germany 1976 (DSF), on the iphone via Onkyo HD Player app, over a phono lead to my car sterero, and the sound was really amazing.  I dont listen to the beatles really, so it was one of those rarer moments that people talk about, where the music\performance was so tangible.  Mojo rocks.  

Is it worth spending any money on improving a 3.5 phono lead for listening in the car?


----------



## Jimi Zine

Rob Watts said:


> I have already answered it - Qutest will support native DSD using an ASIO driver, or DoP. The only way you can run DSD512 is via ASIO, and on Windows I use Foobar with Chords ASIO driver, and it works perfectly. That is how I tested the native mode and tested DSD512.
> I have no experience of Mac at all, and I can't comment on that; but Chord tell me that ASIO does not work with iOS.



Ok so this is the first time I am being told the Qutest supports Native DSD using an ASIO driver *on Windows only*, and will likely use DoP on a mac like the Mojo, meaning the audio drop out problems will likely remain.

I asked on facebook but the answer was unclear,


----------



## Rob Watts

No I already explained that the audio drop-outs when the source sends faulty data has been ameliorated over a year ago. All our DAC's are now no different to any other DAC in terms of treating DSD source drop-outs; plus you have the added benefit of no bangs pops and noises when DSD is changed by the app.


----------



## Jimi Zine

Rob Watts said:


> No I already explained that the audio drop-outs when the source sends faulty data has been ameliorated over a year ago. All our DAC's are now no different to any other DAC in terms of treating DSD source drop-outs; plus you have the added benefit of no bangs pops and noises when DSD is changed by the app.



Ok so you are saying that this problem has been fixed over a year ago, meaning these dropouts are no longer an issue, but as the Chord Mojo came out before this point it does indeed have this problem with Mac and DSD128 & 256??


----------



## cathee

Rob Watts said:


> It's a Win 10 creators issue. Just download the creators driver update from Chord.



Hi Rob - 

Thanks for the reply. But I just installed the creators driver update and now when I plug the Mojo into my laptop it is not detected...


----------



## Rob Watts

Oh - have you tried a restart of the lap-top and Mojo? And tried plugging into another USB port? Did you install the creators update over the top of the original driver? You need to install the original driver first, then install the creators update without deleting the older Chord driver...


----------



## cathee

Rob Watts said:


> Oh - have you tried a restart of the lap-top and Mojo? And tried plugging into another USB port? Did you install the creators update over the top of the original driver? You need to install the original driver first, then install the creators update without deleting the older Chord driver...



Thanks for the quick reply.

Yup creators update installed after the original driver. Everything restarted. Trying again as I type this, nothing working... (Even tried new USB cables)


----------



## Rob Watts

Ok, I am at CES at the moment and will have a word with Matt who handles this with Chord, later this morning.


----------



## Rob Watts

So I have spoken to Matt and he is certain it is not a creators driver issue; he suggests new USB cables (which you have tried) and try it on another USB source. If it fails on another USB source, then it needs going back for repair, so please contact your dealer.


----------



## miketlse

DavidW said:


> Any suggestions for a left- (preferred) or right-angled USB plug? I purchased a pair of angled adapters from Amazon (amzn.to/2DiDR9h) but would rather get a left-angled cable so the cable rests closer to the Mojo. I think I prefer left-angled as the extension lies short of the edge of the Mojo, but does cover the USB power connection. Still somewhat on the fence about which one I like better. Nevertheless, I'm on the hunt for an angled cable to swap out the adapter. Any recommendations?


Check the FAQ in post #3. There were a lot of posts about plugs/cables and Mojo two years ago, and links to the the most popular solutions were  added to the FAQ.


----------



## jdpark

Folks, I'm really enjoying the Mojo with the new(ish) Beyerdynamic Amiron Home cans. Whether it's well-recorded Hip-Hop (Tupac's Greatest Hits, for instance), or almost any acoustic, classical, or jazz, the signature is like an  HD650, only a bit more extended on both ends, much tighter bass, and very engaging full-mids. They are apparently an easier to drive, and less aggressive T90. They're also super comfy. With Hip-Hop I have a sort of brownish-yellow color on the volume, and when I go up to 96/24 or 192/24 classical, I can turn it up to royal blue. Otherwise, I haven't needed to go any higher and these cans are hopping. While the Mojo can get some of my other cans technically loud enough, it doesn't seem to have enough juice for the ones that typically need an amp. In this case the bass is solid, pumping, and reaches sooooo deep. The highs are a bit too sharp on some pop music (though I've just opened these and there's almost no burn-in), but on anything that isn't already sibilant in the recording, they are smooth as butter. Even some of my classical vocal music that is naturally sibilant was enjoyable, as the words themselves popped out, thanks to the extra extension up top. (It's extension, not a boost.)

I also like the Mojo with my Etymotics, but the highs are a bit too rolled off.... The Mojo sounds surprisingly good with my AKG 501s, but the bass isn't really felt with them, and the bottom octave of the piano is simply dead. The soundstage is so good though, that I still use them for some things. I have mixed feelings about my Beyer DT150s. They sounds great, but they aren't super-charged, and I feel they struggle to get a good grip on quiet classical.


----------



## Mython (Jan 11, 2018)

DavidW said:


> So here is the question- what can I do to minimize the USB socket from being dislodged in the future?





Mython said:


> Although it's not a night-&-day difference, it can be somewhat helpful to use a CCK with a right-angled microUSB plug, so as to minimise the amount of leverage exerted upon Mojos microUSB socket.





DavidW said:


> Any suggestions for a left- (preferred) or right-angled USB plug? I purchased a pair of angled adapters from Amazon (amzn.to/2DiDR9h) but would rather get a left-angled cable so the cable rests closer to the Mojo. I think I prefer left-angled as the extension lies short of the edge of the Mojo, but does cover the USB power connection. Still somewhat on the fence about which one I like better. Nevertheless, I'm on the hunt for an angled cable to swap out the adapter. Any recommendations?



No... unfortunately, you have exchanged one problem for another. The purpose of my suggesting a  right-angled plug was to slightly reduce the amount of leverage likely to be exerted upon the microUSB socket.

However, by using an_ adapter_ to achieve the right-angle, you have massively increased the length of the rigid ('plug') part of your cable, so that it can now exert _even more_ leverage than before (albeit in a twisting direction instead of a longitudinal direction).

In order to benefit from the right-angled approach (and, as I remarked previously, it's only moderate benefit, rather than 'night-&-day'), you'll need to obtain a cable that has a genuine right-angled plug on it, which will be much more compact than your adapter method (and thus will exert less leverage than the adapter method, because a compact right-engled plug has less 'moment').

As @miketise mentioned, I've posted a number of cable suggestions in post #3, some of which have right-angled plugs either as standard, or as a specifiable option.

I can no longer edit and update that post, but most of the cables suggested therein should still be available.


----------



## IamMathew

Rob Watts said:


> And that's the primary reason why Mojo sounds like "you are there" because it more accurately reconstructs the analogue signal before it was sampled.
> 
> Rob



What would that mean for digitally made music?


----------



## Rob Watts

Actually electronic music is great with a WTA filter, as the transients are unnaturally fast - so electronic dance music is extremely tight and fast, as the WTA filter reduces the transient timing error, so you appreciate the speed much more readily.


----------



## GreenBow

DavidW said:


> Any suggestions for a left- (preferred) or right-angled USB plug? I purchased a pair of angled adapters from Amazon (amzn.to/2DiDR9h) but would rather get a left-angled cable so the cable rests closer to the Mojo. I think I prefer left-angled as the extension lies short of the edge of the Mojo, but does cover the USB power connection. Still somewhat on the fence about which one I like better. Nevertheless, I'm on the hunt for an angled cable to swap out the adapter. Any recommendations?



Wow. Emotional experience seeing the picture of the Mojo.

I bought a Hugo 2 about a month ago, and it comes as an emotional shock to see the Mojo again.


----------



## DavidW

Mython said:


> No... unfortunately, you have exchanged one problem for another. The purpose of my suggesting a  right-angled plug was to slightly reduce the amount of leverage likely to be exerted upon the microUSB socket.
> 
> However, by using an_ adapter_ to achieve the right-angle, you have massively increased the length of the rigid ('plug') part of your cable, so that it can now exert _even more_ leverage than before (albeit in a twisting direction instead of a longitudinal direction).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the additional guidance. I landed on the adapter after failed attempts of finding an angled cable (it actually wasn't that hard to find one...) However, I was unable to find anything under post #3 checking under "Cables & HOW TO CONNECT Mojo to your chosen device (i-Device, micro-USB, Sony, Co-axial, Optical, etc.)".  Please let me know if there is a suggested cable. Absent that, I selected a this cable from Amazon and am sending back the adapter.


----------



## Mython (Jan 12, 2018)

DavidW said:


> Thanks for the additional guidance. I landed on the adapter after failed attempts of finding an angled cable (it actually wasn't that hard to find one...) However, I was unable to find anything under post #3 checking under "Cables & HOW TO CONNECT Mojo to your chosen device (i-Device, micro-USB, Sony, Co-axial, Optical, etc.)".  Please let me know if there is a suggested cable. Absent that, I selected a this cable from Amazon and am sending back the adapter.



Ah, looking at the Amazon link you posted, it seems you are seeking one with a fullsize USB plug on one end, in order to plug it into the female end of an Apple CCK. However, perhaps you may not be aware that there are a lot of cables on the market (mostly from southeast Asia) which cleverly circumvent the need for a seperate CCK, and thus make connecting an iDevice to Mojo much more compact. These cables have a microUSB plug on one end, and an Apple Lightning plug on the other end, to insert directly into an iDevice.

If you are willing to pay for a bespoke cable, then there are a few cable-makers who are willing to accomodate requests for specific plug types (such as right-angled), as I alluded to in an earlier reply. Some bespoke cables are very expensive, but others are more easily within reach. It can depend on whereabouts in the world you live, as to which vendor is your best bet. For example, a lot of people in Europe get in touch with ForzaAudioWorks (mostly for Android usage), who are based in Poland, but there are some companies in America (MoonAudio, etc.), and quite a few companies in southeast Asia (PenonAudio, etc.). It should be noted that, _outside of southeast Asia_, there are more options for Android cables than there are for CCK-circumvention cables, probably due to companies being wary of incurring Apple's wrath.

Therefore, to be clear: obtaining a cable with a right-angled plug, but which still needs to connect in-series with a genuine Apple CCK dongle is easy, all over the world. It is when you seek a cable that circumvents the need for a seperate Apple CCK dongle that the number of suppliers shrinks rapidly, to _mostly_ be only those from southeast Asia. These southeast Asian companies _do_ ship internationally and they can be contacted directly or, often, via eBay.

I'm not trying to steer you into buying expensive cables. All I'm saying is that there are a wide array of options, companies, and price-points, so it may take a bit of hunting around, and be careful to familiarise yourself with which cables employ a circumvention method, and which don't, so that you don't end up being disappointed. For example, non of the MoonAudio cables will work without a daisy-chained official Apple CCK dongle, which is quite understandable as they are based in America. If you *carefully* read the relevant section in post #3, you will (I hope) find that I've clearly identified cables which do, and don't, need seperate CCK to function successfully with an iDevice. I've also linked to an explanation of _why_ it is that Mojo isn't MFI certified.

Also be aware that some CCK-circumvention cables have a genuine Apple CCK chip cannibalised from an Apple CCK dongle, resoldered into the third-party cable. It is _alleged_ that some other CCK-circumvention cables use some other method to trick the iDevice. I haven't personally verified, with my own eyes, if this is possible, or if all such cables really have a genuine CCK chip soldered into them. All I can say is that some users have reported some cables to be a bit more flakey than others, in the sense that they do not always function 100% reliably with iDevices. You will see that I've added a note, here and there, in that section of post #3, to mention if users have reported consistently flakey behaviour with a cable. Things may have moved on a bit since I last updated that information, several months ago, but most of it should still hold true (I'm not able to edit/update the information anymore).

Lastly, I'll just mention that if you do choose to use a CCK-circumvention cable, then please *never update to a beta version of iOS*, as the beta versions seem to break external DAC functionality almost every time, especially for people who aren't using an official Apple CCK dongle.


----------



## DavidW

Thanks for the extensive reply. I did see the CCK-circumvention cables in post #3. I am not (too much) troubled with the CCK dongle so I will stay on the less costly side with cables in this instance. I do plan to use the Poly once it has stabilized, so the whole question about cables and the potential of another USB socket dislocation all goes away. However, I am on hold with the Poly and closely following the comments on the Poly thread.

Finally, I have learned never to be on the cutting edge of iOS updates much less the beta versions, especially after 10.3.2. I now wait for the all clear for others before proceeding.


----------



## Serre Dent (Jan 13, 2018)

I got the nighthawk carbon (us pads) and treble extension is wider than the Oppo PM3.
Nighthawk C sounds globally less bright tho, which is good but more "ultra-highs" are there.
The PM3 has high frequency roll off; making it easy to listen to any kind of music. (no hard "sss" and "ttt", whistles...)

The drawbacks with nighthawk carbon C is now that I can hear pretty clearly the difference when wifi is on for example when I'm streaming tidal. (I'm using android (motog), mojo, usb audio player, air flight mode but with wifi: switched off "position" and lte)
My test is following: I parameter the buffer to 25s. I start the stream and listen for some time (focusing on voices) then switch off the wifi.
Song continue to play and I can hear a difference: everything sounds more focus, for voices "sss" is quieter (better)...

I really hope that android/tidal had a bit perfect mode so that I could listen to offline songs without any upsampling...

I focus a lot to "sss" because I have been using the pm3 for some while now and I got used to not hear those sounds so much.
The "sss" are not piercing however, but I can notice the difference.


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> Cheers for the reply. I agree as my headphones sound good to me and the music I listen to but I can also appreciate that something like 400i etc is another playing field. Im after good deep bass with solid clear vocals and good clear highs. From what Ive researched the mojo is a step in the right direction. Im a basshead but when i listen to my rock playlist i want to really hear the full sound spectrum from bon jovi, whitesnake etc through to fleetwood mac, kings of leon etc


Your post is two years old, but if you are still thinking of the 400i, they are now £180 on amazon uk.


----------



## lormac

Hi, Can anyone comment on balance output and usb output of ak380? are these outputs okay or not?


----------



## x RELIC x

lormac said:


> Hi, Can anyone comment on balance output and usb output of ak380? are these outputs okay or not?



1) Balanced output to the Mojo? Not going to happen because the Mojo only accepts digital inputs.

2) USB out of the AK380 to the Mojo should be fine. Works great with my AK240.

3) Or are you looking for a comparison between the AK380’s balanced output vs USB in to the Mojo?


----------



## RiseFall123

Serre Dent said:


> The drawbacks with nighthawk carbon C is now that I can hear pretty clearly the difference when wifi is on for example when I'm streaming tidal. (I'm using android (motog), mojo, usb audio player, air flight mode but with wifi: switched off "position" and lte)



I never had issues with iPhone>Tidal>Mojo>NHC when LTE and WIFI are on.



miketlse said:


> Your post is two years old, but if you are still thinking of the 400i



Very interesting to me too... I Always knew 400i is bright and that's not what I like.


----------



## niron

Is it just me, or does everyone else think that a Chord Mojo 2 is scheduled to come out later this year?


----------



## x RELIC x

niron said:


> Is it just me, or does everyone else think that a Chord Mojo 2 is scheduled to come out later this year?



Just you.


----------



## niron

OK


----------



## Zojokkeli

It's been said many times that Mojo 2 is not currently in the works. I wouldn't expect one in the near future, maybe 2019 or -20 at the earliest.


----------



## miketlse

niron said:


> Is it just me, or does everyone else think that a Chord Mojo 2 is scheduled to come out later this year?


Every new mojo owner is potentially a new poly customer, so there is little incentive for Chord to kill the mojo 1 off.


----------



## 435279

miketlse said:


> Every new mojo owner is potentially a new poly customer, so there is little incentive for Chord to kill the mojo 1 off.



My guess (guess only) is that Mojo 2 would probably have Poly functionality built-in. Sort of makes sense if you think about it.

I can't see any other reason for a Mojo 2, FPGA and battery technology hasn't really advanced that much in the last few years to improve the functionality and WTA filters significantly.


----------



## cloudkicker

My Mojo is about two years old and the battery needs to be replaced. In my case, I almost always use it where I have access to power. If the battery needs to be replaced every two years, and given the added cost to do so, maybe a Mojo 2 could be one that doesn't have a battery and requires constant power. My situation could be unique, but a battery-less Mojo would work very well in my case.


----------



## Mython

There can be benefits to a battery, even if a DAC is 'always' plugged in...

Some cons, too, but definitely some pros.


----------



## NaiveSound

Ak70 mkii vs mojo sound impression  ?


----------



## GreenBow (Jan 18, 2018)

cloudkicker said:


> My Mojo is about two years old and the battery needs to be replaced. In my case, I almost always use it where I have access to power. If the battery needs to be replaced every two years, and given the added cost to do so, maybe a Mojo 2 could be one that doesn't have a battery and requires constant power. My situation could be unique, but a battery-less Mojo would work very well in my case.



I used my Mojo a lot over the year and one months since I bought it. The battery is still exactly as it was in terms of lasting eight hours and fifteen minutes. (That's playing CD quality music.) I do mostly charge the battery when I sleep, and play from battery during the day. I do not leave the Mojo plugged in all the time. I would sometimes charge and play a bit, if necessary. ... Possibly you are worrying too much.

I have however wondered often about fitting a power supply to the Mojo. I mean take out the battery and then add a power supply to power connector on the board. The Mojo would only still see DC power, and could not differentiate that it was not battery power. As long as it was a clean PSU, I could see it working. ... However I am not sure I would advise it, or recommend it. *Though I can't really see any problems, but then, I am not a leading edge engineer*. It should just be a case of matching the power of the PSU you use, to what the Mojo battery put out.


----------



## GraveNoX

niron said:


> Is it just me, or does everyone else think that a Chord Mojo 2 is scheduled to come out later this year?


https://youtu.be/-amqHQAdmkU?t=244
"It's a very advanced product, so there is no intention, or no need to produce a Mojo Mark 2, it's not even in our plans, for the future at the moment."


----------



## 435279

GreenBow said:


> I used my Mojo a lot over the year and one months since I bought it. The battery is still exactly as it was in terms of lasting eight hours and fifteen minutes. (That's playing CD quality music.) I do mostly charge the battery when I sleep, and play from battery during the day. I do not leave the Mojo plugged in all the time. I would sometimes charge and play a bit, if necessary. ... Possibly you are worrying too much.
> 
> I have however wondered often about fitting a power supply to the Mojo. I mean take out the battery and then add a power supply to power connector on the board. The Mojo would only still see DC power, and could not differentiate that it was not battery power. As long as it was a clean PSU, I could see it working. ... However I am not sure I would advise it, or recommend it. *Though I can't really see any problems, but then, I am not a leading edge engineer*. It should just be a case of matching the power of the PSU you use, to what the Mojo battery put out.



I like that idea, why not even go one step further and create a custom Mojo by removing the circuit and putting it in a different case. Mines out of warranty now so if I ever needed to replace the battery I may go this route. I have a 3D printer to print a custom case not many 3D modeling skills unfortunately. I could combine my PiPoly and Mojo in one case, sharing a power supply, that would be very nice.


----------



## RuiPP

SteveOliver said:


> I like that idea, why not even go one step further and create a custom Mojo by removing the circuit and putting it in a different case. Mines out of warranty now so if I ever needed to replace the battery I may go this route. I have a 3D printer to print a custom case not many 3D modeling skills unfortunately. I could combine my PiPoly and Mojo in one case, sharing a power supply, that would be very nice.


Nice idea.


----------



## musickid (Jan 18, 2018)

lets go one step further and design a brand new mojo 8k with redesigned case and internal circuitry and then hire a bouncy castle and jump around on it...... JUST JOKING.

on a serious note can anyone recommend a 6.35 to 3.5 adaptor that fits mojo perfectly i.e. clicks into place properly everytime no issues. my pm1 jack plays up a bit. thanks to all


----------



## Julienstanford (Jan 18, 2018)

This is currently how I’m pairing my iPhone and Mojo together.  I have plans to modify the bottom plate of the Mojo so I can directly mount it to the X frame attached to my phone. It will allow me to remove the Velcro and white foam padding from this set up.

Does anyone know a battery case or some type of external battery that can pass through data?  Or any other way I can charge my iPhone while the Mojo is playing, without using a CCK.  I’ve had a number of the camera connection kits fail on me.  And they’re generally too bulky to use in a portable configuration.


----------



## Nirvana1000 (Jan 19, 2018)

Is anyone else getting an occasional shock from their Mojo?It is winter and my room does get dry but i do use a humidifier.


----------



## jarnopp

Nirvana1000 said:


> Is anyone else getting an occasional shock from their Mojo?Is is winter and my room does get dry but i do use a humidifier.



Yes!  Streaming from Roon using Poly, I often am shocked at the new detail I am hearing.


----------



## Nirvana1000 (Jan 19, 2018)

jarnopp said:


> Yes!  Streaming from Roon using Poly, I often am shocked at the new detail I am hearing.


So its worth the price?


----------



## Nirvana1000

GraveNoX said:


> https://youtu.be/-amqHQAdmkU?t=244
> "It's a very advanced product, so there is no intention, or no need to produce a Mojo Mark 2, it's not even in our plans, for the future at the moment."


              **** yeah!


----------



## jarnopp

Nirvana1000 said:


> So its worth the price?



So, worth is quite subjective. If you compare it to other Roon endpoints, if that’s one of your use cases, Mojo/Poly is a fantastic value. As only a mobile solution, it depends what you are looking for.  Mojo alone is excellent. Poly not only adds flexibility, but also seems to be able to get the best sound from Mojo.


----------



## Julienstanford

Has anyone with an iPhone 8 or X has tried using wireless charging while using a Mojo?


----------



## fluidz (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi guys,

I've come across an issue with windows 10 (fall update installed), and the Chord Mojo, which seems to cause Firefox v57 (the default version from their website) to stutter when watching youtube videos.


When Chord Mojo is selected as the default sound device (default settings selected in properties), videos will appear to be choppy and judder.  When a different sound device is selected as default in windows, there are no stutters.  This can be seen by switching back and forth.

Firefox has been reinstalled and tested in safe mode - still choppy.  Chrome and Edge don't show this issue.

Has anybody else come across this?

*Update : Switched to optical.  No issues.*


----------



## Boerd (Jan 21, 2018)

My Mojo isn't working anymore - it shuts down whenever I try to play. Sometimes it shuts down right when the music begins, sometimes after 2-3 minutes. I tried playing from Linux / Win 10 / Mac - same issue.
Disappointing; it is less than 1 year old.
Update: now it's not even starting - after all the buttons lit up Mojo shuts down immediately.


----------



## miketlse

Boerd said:


> My Mojo isn't working anymore - it shuts down whenever I try to play. Sometimes it shut down right when the music begin, sometimes after 2-3 minutes. I tried playing from Linux / Win 10 / Mac - same issue.
> Disappointing; it is less than 1 year old.


Let's try and eliminate the simplest root causes first:
1 - is your battery near empty? Have you changed your charger recently?
2 - are you trying to charge and listen to your mojo simultaneously, with your mojo in a case, and the ambient room temperature is high.


----------



## Boerd (Jan 21, 2018)

1. Battery is at full (bright white light)
2. The room is not THAT hot - 18-21 C
3. I tried with the Mojo both connected to the charger or disconnected. Same result.
4. I tried with the Mojo both connected to the PC or not. It still shuts down.

I tried to debug myself - Mojo just shuts down.


----------



## x RELIC x

Boerd said:


> 1. Battery is at full (bright white light)
> 2. The room is not THAT hot - 18-21 C
> 3. I tried with the Mojo both connected to the charger or disconnected. Same result.
> 
> I tried to debug myself - Mojo just shuts down.



Did you have the Mojo plugged in 24/7 previously by chance?


----------



## Boerd (Jan 21, 2018)

x RELIC x said:


> Did you have the Mojo plugged in 24/7 previously by chance?



Mostly overnight - to charge it. But - there were periods when for weeks maybe I left it plugin to charge (at the beginning) so - the answer is yes, sometimes / no not everyday. Last few months (2-3 months) I didn't have it plugged in the charger 24/7 - only during the night.


----------



## Boerd

Haa! It started working again after unplugging it and restarting it like 6 times... Weird stuff. Even more weird - the battery is now at RED. Go figure. At least I can listen to my music!


----------



## Boerd

Happy camper again. Sigh of relief!


----------



## rbalcom (Jan 22, 2018)

Boerd said:


> 1. Battery is at full (bright white light)
> 2. The room is not THAT hot - 18-21 C
> 3. I tried with the Mojo both connected to the charger or disconnected. Same result.
> 4. I tried with the Mojo both connected to the PC or not. It still shuts down.
> ...



A bright white light does not mean the battery is at full charge. It means the battery is charging. The amount of charge is only indicated when the Mojo is on and should be green, blue, yellow, red and flashing red in order from full to I'm going to shutdown cause I got no charge. Also, the amount of charge is indicated when the Mojo is on only. While charging, the white light will go out when the charge circuit stops charging because it is fully charged. A blinking white light indicates that the charging circuit has detected a problem and stopped charging the Mojo.


----------



## rbalcom

Boerd said:


> Haa! It started working again after unplugging it and restarting it like 6 times... Weird stuff. Even more weird - the battery is now at RED. Go figure. At least I can listen to my music!



Not for long. RED indicates the battery is 2% to 9% charged. Stop listening and plug it in until the white light goes out.


----------



## Boerd

rbalcom said:


> Not for long. RED indicates the battery is 2% to 9% charged. Stop listening and plug it in until the white light goes out.


Doing exactly that.


----------



## harpo1

Boerd said:


> 1. Battery is at full (bright white light)
> 2. The room is not THAT hot - 18-21 C
> 3. I tried with the Mojo both connected to the charger or disconnected. Same result.
> 4. I tried with the Mojo both connected to the PC or not. It still shuts down.
> ...


You've had the mojo this long and don't know the white light doesn't indicate a full charge?  The white light indicates it's charging.  The light will go out when fully charged. When not plugged in a fully charged battery is indicated with a blue light.  Well 80 to 100% is blue.


----------



## miketlse

Boerd said:


> Doing exactly that.


From the FAQ in post #3:
rob watts said: 

Q  .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge. 
A Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.

There is also:
'However the mojo battery charging circuitry can go into a protective mode, if the battery has been deeply discharged.
The advice is normally to switch the mojo off, and let the battery very slow recharge.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Jan 21, 2018)

fluidz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've come across an issue with windows 10 (fall update installed), and the Chord Mojo, which seems to cause Firefox v57 (the default version from their website) to stutter when watching youtube videos.
> 
> ...



Did you try on another computer or changing the usb port on yours?


----------



## Redmetal1897

I am using the Mojo hooked up to my laptop (Dell XPS 15) to stream music off of Google Play Music. Would anyone know how to access equalizer settings while doing this? Dell Audio gets disabled at this point


----------



## Trapok

I have a question about pairing a DAP with a DAC/AMP,
If the DAP has already a good dac/amp chips on it, what is the interest to plug a MOJO on it?
may be it is a odd question but i try to understand


----------



## NaiveSound

What is a decebt cable ( amazon/ebay) stuff.

Type C to micro Usb  OTG


----------



## lcdman

NaiveSound said:


> What is a decebt cable ( amazon/ebay) stuff.
> 
> Type C to micro Usb  OTG



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0744BKDRD/

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-An...r-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier/301996172236

I'm using these with my Shanling M2S and my Mojo without any problems.


----------



## Shizmoo

Looking for a DAC I can use with my iphone x and my computer and heard this was best SQ in price range. As far as for iphone x I got that covered, but for my computer should I hook this to my amp or toss the amp and use the Mojo alone since it has a built in amp? I ask because I have a crappy amp - http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/dta-1-class-t-digital-amplifier-15-wpc.html


----------



## NaiveSound

lcdman said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0744BKDRD/
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Right-An...r-Portable-Digital-DAC-Amplifier/301996172236
> 
> I'm using these with my Shanling M2S and my Mojo without any problems.




I appreciate the links.  I have someone that lent me a ifi nano  but imI looking for a longer cable, max 2 feet


----------



## Rob Watts

Trapok said:


> I have a question about pairing a DAP with a DAC/AMP,
> If the DAP has already a good dac/amp chips on it, what is the interest to plug a MOJO on it?
> may be it is a odd question but i try to understand



The whole point of Mojo is that there are actually no good dac/amp chips available; they all, by comparison to Mojo, perform poorly both measurement and sound quality wise. No other non Chord DAC reconstructs transients as accurately as Mojo - and that's down to Mojo's processing power (500x more powerful) and the use of the WTA algorithm. Also, no other non Chord DAC (at any price) has Mojo's zero measured noise floor modulation (and this is the reason for Mojo's natural warmth and refinement).  No other non Chord DAC has the analogue simplicity of a single high power discrete OP stage with only one amplifier in the signal path - and this single amp topology gives Mojo's transparency.

Rob


----------



## rbalcom

NaiveSound said:


> I appreciate the links.  I have someone that lent me a ifi nano  but imI looking for a longer cable, max 2 feet



 ifi nano products do not use micro usb or usb c connectors.


----------



## ULPilot

I’m sure this has been answered elsewhere in the thread, but I’m unable to find the answer.

I got my mojo last week, to use with my AK300 and LCD-X’s, and I absolutely love how it improves that pairing.

My problem is that it misses the first couple of seconds of each track, every single time. It’s bad enough that I’m considering returning it if there isn’t a solution

I can only find references to this problem when connecting from a computer.  Can anyone point me in the direction of how to fix this.

I connect to mojo via optical cable

Thanks


----------



## Rob Watts

I have never heard of this issue before whilst using optical. Plug out the optical cable, look at the red light from the optical cable. Does this light turn off in between tracks?


----------



## GraveNoX

fluidz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've come across an issue with windows 10 (fall update installed), and the Chord Mojo, which seems to cause Firefox v57 (the default version from their website) to stutter when watching youtube videos.
> 
> ...


While playing youtube, don't open/play other audio software that uses WASAPI or ASIO.
Quit ASIO/WASAPI audio software, go to windows audio settings and select 16bit-88.2khz (or any other), then select 16bit-44.1khz, select yes if asked, after that, Mojo resets like it was re-plugged in. The only option to be used is 16bit-44.1khz.
On an older windows 8.1 installation, I had crackles like you if I play through foobar2000, then play youtube video. Now, if I play foobar2000 and then play youtube, foobar2000 continues to play, but no audio from youtube which is normal. 
I use "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" and unchecked "Give exclusive mode applications priority".


----------



## ULPilot

Hi Rob, thanks for the reply

Just checked this and the red light stays on constantly from being plugged into the AK, including during changing tracks.  I connected Mojo to my 2017 MacBook Pro via usb, and playing from iTunes there is no problem at all.

My AK300 is running the latest firmware and my Mojo has a serial number which starts 0159...

I guess this may be an AK issue if the mojo works fine with other systems. Disappointing though, as I would still need to return it and it sounds so darn good.


----------



## miketlse

Trapok said:


> I have a question about pairing a DAP with a DAC/AMP,
> If the DAP has already a good dac/amp chips on it, what is the interest to plug a MOJO on it?
> may be it is a odd question but i try to understand


Rob Watts has already answered about the mojo dac being far superior to the chip dacs used in daps. The mojo started life marketed as a mobile dac that would be connected to a mobile phone. Phones have the disadvantages that they used to have small SD cards, so small music libraries, plus generated RFI.
Daps had the advantage that they could use much larger SD cards, so hold a much larger music library. So people started using the DAP to store their music library, and then use the DAP digital output as the input to their mojo.
18 months down the road, we now have the chord poly available, which can also use a large SD card, so mojo owners will gradually migrate to using a poly instead of a DAP as their music transport.


----------



## 435279 (Jan 22, 2018)

ULPilot said:


> Hi Rob, thanks for the reply
> 
> Just checked this and the red light stays on constantly from being plugged into the AK, including during changing tracks.  I connected Mojo to my 2017 MacBook Pro via usb, and playing from iTunes there is no problem at all.
> 
> ...



You can manage without the AK300, unless you meant, no you can't have, why would you want to manage without your Mojo.


----------



## Rob Watts

ULPilot said:


> Hi Rob, thanks for the reply
> 
> Just checked this and the red light stays on constantly from being plugged into the AK, including during changing tracks.  I connected Mojo to my 2017 MacBook Pro via usb, and playing from iTunes there is no problem at all.
> 
> ...



Yes it sounds like an AK issue. Very strange...


----------



## GreenBow

rbalcom said:


> A bright white light does not mean the battery is at full charge. It means the battery is charging. The amount of charge is only indicated when the Mojo is on and should be green, blue, yellow, red and flashing red in order from full to I'm going to shutdown cause I got no charge. Also, the amount of charge is indicated when the Mojo is on only. While charging, the white light will go out when the charge circuit stops charging because it is fully charged. A blinking white light indicates a fault with the charging circuit.



Blinking white light doesn't necessarily mean fault with charging circuit. I have never heard that before. As far as I know, blinking white light means charger is not providing enough current to charge and play. I think it also means that Mojo has been in charge and play mode for more that six hours, from low charge. After six hours, the charging is cut off, as it won't charge for more that six hours.


----------



## musickid (Jan 22, 2018)

is there any harm in using a single ferrite on mojos power cord? its plugged in all the time. cheers mk

this is the first time i've experimented with ferrites. i understand they have little use with optical for obvious reasons and headphone cables. i just need confirmation adding a ferrite to mojos stock power cord is ok. about 7cm from mojos power connector. are ferrites meant to go on power cords like mojos and should i notice any difference in sq.


----------



## rbalcom

GreenBow said:


> Blinking white light doesn't necessarily mean fault with charging circuit. I have never heard that before. As far as I know, blinking white light means charger is not providing enough current to charge and play. I think it also means that Mojo has been in charge and play mode for more that six hours, from low charge. After six hours, the charging is cut off, as it won't charge for more that six hours.



Sorry. I was trying to say that the charging circuit had sensed a fault rather than imply that it had a fault. Crawling back under my rock without comment on your six hour comment.


----------



## Mython (Jan 22, 2018)

rbalcom said:


> Sorry. I was trying to say that the charging circuit had sensed a fault rather than imply that it had a fault.



Yes, I interpreted your comment to mean that the charging circuit was not charging as intended (as would be the case, if insufficient charging current was being supplied to Mojo), rather than the circuit actually having a technical hardware fault.

However, others, less familiar with Mojo, might misconstrue your intended meaning.

Semantics can be a  fickle mistress!


Therefore, not to reduce the legitimacy of Greenbow's later clarification, but, _purely to avoid any confusion to new Mojo owners who may read your original remark_, it might be helpful to go back and edit your original post, in order to make your intended meaning clearer to anyone newcomers reading it.


----------



## rbalcom

Good suggestion. Edit made and hopefully made it better.


----------



## Trapok

Rob Watts said:


> The whole point of Mojo is that there are actually no good dac/amp chips available; they all, by comparison to Mojo, perform poorly both measurement and sound quality wise. No other non Chord DAC reconstructs transients as accurately as Mojo - and that's down to Mojo's processing power (500x more powerful) and the use of the WTA algorithm. Also, no other non Chord DAC (at any price) has Mojo's zero measured noise floor modulation (and this is the reason for Mojo's natural warmth and refinement).  No other non Chord DAC has the analogue simplicity of a single high power discrete OP stage with only one amplifier in the signal path - and this single amp topology gives Mojo's transparency.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for your answer.

What i understand is is that buying an hi-end DAP and pairing it with a MOJO is a nonsens as the DAP will be used as transport only.
Am i right?
(Unless you already have it)


----------



## earwego

Am I right in saying that the Chord Mojo is totally immune to the quality of the source/transport (if at least half-decent) - like for instance - if I use the simple little Google Chromecast Audio via its toslink? I am close to spending good money on an sMS-200 Ultra which is renowned as an excellent source (a 'game changer' some say) - but if Chord DACs do not respond (due to they way they are specifically designed) to the higher end quality transport with femto clocks then I may as well stick with the CCA! (Or perhaps I 'may' upgrade to the Aries Mini simply because of the UI).

Additional do this, does the Mojo respond to high quality linear power supplies?

There's so much talk about money spent upstream of the DAC int terms of transport and PSU, if however this is certainly unnecessary "for sure", the CCA does everything I need it to.


----------



## musickid

with optical does mojo fully reclock the incoming signal so it is in effect in full control of timing as if you were using the usb input? i know other dacs can become slave to the sources clock if not using asynchrous usb input. i think dave does reclock all incoming signals regardless of input type using DPLL as far as i understand? is mojo the same?


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes Mojo is the same as Dave and Hugo 2 - they all have the identical DPLL.

As far as linear PSU's go, when I plug in Mojo's charger, I can measure absolutely no change - but much more importantly (as we can hear what can't be measured) I can't hear any change. Of course, if you are using Mojo as a DAC feeding a power amp, you may hear differently, as some power amps are very sensitive to other PSU's, and the mains power in general.

As far as sources go, if it is bit perfect, than Mojo is pretty much insensitive to the quality of the source - certainly completely insensitive to source jitter. Optical will be the best SQ, and with a good source USB will match optical sound quality.


----------



## earwego (Jan 23, 2018)

Rob Watts said:


> Yes Mojo is the same as Dave and Hugo 2 - they all have the identical DPLL.
> 
> As far as linear PSU's go, when I plug in Mojo's charger, I can measure absolutely no change - but much more importantly (as we can hear what can't be measured) I can't hear any change. Of course, if you are using Mojo as a DAC feeding a power amp, you may hear differently, as some power amps are very sensitive to other PSU's, and the mains power in general.
> 
> As far as sources go, if it is bit perfect, than Mojo is pretty much insensitive to the quality of the source - certainly completely insensitive to source jitter. Optical will be the best SQ, and with a good source USB will match optical sound quality.



Well this is VERY important to me. I've been chasing the idea that a high quality transport such as the sMS-200 Ultra's are "superb" - but why spend money on one when - in terms of the Chord Mojo at least - it won't make a blind bit of difference between using a lowly (but competent) CCA or a souped up sMS-200. 

However if this is true (which is excellent btw) then I will be locked into using Chord DACs because these are perhaps the only DACs on the market that do not upgrade their performance with better upstream foundation. I would like the Chord 2Qute, but 3V output just seems a little high - I can of course see if that is the case.

Point is conclusively - the CCA is as good as any front end transport 'irrespective of price' when tethered to a Chord!!


----------



## musickid

thanks for the clarification there. mk


----------



## miketlse

earwego said:


> Well this is VERY important to me. I've been chasing the idea that a high quality transport such as the sMS-200 Ultra's are "superb" - but why spend money on one when - in terms of the Chord Mojo at least - it won't make a blind bit of difference between using a lowly (but competent) CCA or a souped up sMS-200.
> 
> However if this is true (which is excellent btw) then I will be locked into using Chord DACs because these are perhaps the only DACs on the market that do not upgrade their performance with better upstream foundation. I would like the Chord 2Qute, but 3V output just seems a little high - I can of course see if that is the case.
> 
> Point is conclusively - the CCA is as good as any front end transport 'irrespective of price' when tethered to a Chord!!


Mojo is not entirely immune to source quality, see post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2238#post-13681386
Optical will produce a very clear sound output, but usb can be impacted by RFI or electrical noise generated internally by the source phone, laptop etc. Even a cheap DAP like a shanling, produces a good quality usb source. I have not heard poly, so cannot say if it is much better, although there are a number of owners posting that the sound quality is outstanding.


----------



## jarnopp

earwego said:


> Well this is VERY important to me. I've been chasing the idea that a high quality transport such as the sMS-200 Ultra's are "superb" - but why spend money on one when - in terms of the Chord Mojo at least - it won't make a blind bit of difference between using a lowly (but competent) CCA or a souped up sMS-200.
> 
> However if this is true (which is excellent btw) then I will be locked into using Chord DACs because these are perhaps the only DACs on the market that do not upgrade their performance with better upstream foundation. I would like the Chord, but 3V output just seems a little high - I can of course see if that is the case.
> 
> Point is conclusively - the CCA is as good as any front end transport 'irrespective of price' when tethered to a Chord!!



I would agree that bit perfect sources probably don’t matter or affect the Mojo, but that is not to say that different DACs will all sound the same. There is the very real problem of getting the bit perfect stream from device A to Mojo, and RFI and other noise transmitted by the connection can be (very) detrimental. That is why optical is suggested as the best input, because it doesn’t transmit any of this noise. But it had to support your use case, which would be mostly desktop use and l8mited sample rates. The Chord Poly, although USB, does not seem to suffer these noises either and many Poly owners, myself included, feel it’s the best way to feed Mojo, especially if you are streaming from Roon.  It’s also quite portable.


----------



## earwego (Jan 23, 2018)

jarnopp said:


> I would agree that bit perfect sources probably don’t matter or affect the Mojo, but that is not to say that different DACs will all sound the same. There is the very real problem of getting the bit perfect stream from device A to Mojo, and RFI and other noise transmitted by the connection can be (very) detrimental. That is why optical is suggested as the best input, because it doesn’t transmit any of this noise. But it had to support your use case, which would be mostly desktop use and l8mited sample rates. The Chord Poly, although USB, does not seem to suffer these noises either and many Poly owners, myself included, feel it’s the best way to feed Mojo, especially if you are streaming from Roon.  It’s also quite portable.



Yes I was looking at that combo (Mojo+Poly) for the ultimate streaming solution for Tidal - the other alternative is Aries Mini (or full blown Aries) to the Chord Mojo - because at least you have Tidal built into the AURALiC products. Introducing Roon means adding expense on the software and also needing to optimise the computer that Roon is running from.

Actually come to think of it, why would I need the Chord Poly if the CCA is already streaming Tidal just fine, without the CCA influencing the SQ in a negative way on the Mojo? If all I do is stream Tidal - surely it's a waste of money for me (as I don't stream over UPnP for example). Looking online - Chromecast Audio will be supported soon - but I already have the casting function on the CCA. So in conclusion, no benefit for me bolting on a Poly!?


----------



## jarnopp

earwego said:


> Yes I was looking at that combo (Mojo+Poly) for the ultimate streaming solution for Tidal - the other alternative is Aries Mini (or full blown Aries) to the Chord Mojo - because at least you have Tidal built into the AURALiC products. Introducing Roon means adding expense on the software and also needing to optimise the computer that Roon is running from.
> 
> Actually come to think of it, why would I need the Chord Poly if the CCA is already streaming Tidal just fine, without the CCA influencing the SQ in a negative way on the Mojo? If all I do is stream Tidal - surely it's a waste of money for me (as I don't stream over UPnP for example). Looking online - Chromecast Audio will be supported soon - but I already have the casting function on the CCA. So in conclusion, no benefit for me bolting on a Poly!?



The phone introduces quite a bit of noise via the CCK/USB cable connection.  Also, it may not be worth it just for form factor, but freeing the phone from the Mojo has been life-changing for me in terms of convenience.


----------



## jooonnn

I'm still having a ton of issues with iOS 11 with the chord mojo on my iPhone X. I keep getting a 'accessory not supported by this iphone' error.  It happens when the CCK alone is plugged in, even without my mojo OR my dragonfly red.

I am pretty certain the latest update nuked the apple CCK if you look at the reviews of the cable currently.  

Oh apple


----------



## Light - Man

jooonnn said:


> I'm still having a ton of issues with iOS 11 with the chord mojo on my iPhone X. I keep getting a 'accessory not supported by this iphone' error.  It happens when the CCK alone is plugged in, even without my mojo OR my dragonfly red.
> 
> I am pretty certain the latest update nuked the apple CCK if you look at the reviews of the cable currently.
> 
> Oh apple



Can you Apple dudes not go back to factory settings or is something so simple and straightforward not available?

Of course *back up all data* before trying anything (especially old girlfriend phone numbers - just in case  )


----------



## musickid (Jan 23, 2018)

earwego i personally would not use an aries mini or aries as a source as its connected to the mains and can cause trouble. as reiterated optical is best followed by a battery powered laptop next for usb. remember the money needs to go on good cables/high quality headphone *after* mojo. the headphone will make the biggest difference not all this other nonsense. i'm using flagship oppo pm1 with mojo with stunning results and optical to imac/roon. keep it simple. mr speaker aeon highly recommended too.

its apple hardware lightman AFAIK.


----------



## Julienstanford

jooonnn said:


> I'm still having a ton of issues with iOS 11 with the chord mojo on my iPhone X.



Are you sure it’s an authentic CCK? There are clones that look exactly like the real thing. 

I use lightning to micro USB cables.  They are much more convenient, cheaper, and last just a long.


----------



## Light - Man

Anyone using a Fidelio X2 with a Mojo and if so - how does it synergize?


----------



## jooonnn

Julienstanford said:


> Are you sure it’s an authentic CCK? There are clones that look exactly like the real thing.
> 
> I use lightning to micro USB cables.  They are much more convenient, cheaper, and last just a long.




Yep, same cable ive been using since last year straight from the apple store (latest model).  There is a chance this cable could be “bad” now, but i highly doubt it considering the history of shoddy ios updates that apple releases.  I had it replaced mid last year by apple only to find it was an iOS 10 issue, so its a fairly new cable.  Is anyone here running the latest ios version without issues?


----------



## Julienstanford (Jan 23, 2018)

jooonnn said:


> Yep, same cable ive been using since last year straight from the apple store (latest model).



My new version CCK on iOS 11.2.2 with an iPhone 7 Plus still working. But the old version just stoped working for me last week. 

I’ve had two other CCKs (yes, in total 3) stop working for no reason. I for sure won’t buy them anymore. Seen I have better luck with the Chinese lighting to USB cables. You can find them for $10. They even work with my Aurender FLOW.


----------



## jooonnn

Julienstanford said:


> My new version CCK on iOS 11.2.2 with an iPhone 7 Plus still working. But the old version just stoped working for me last week.
> 
> I’ve had two other CCKs (yes, in total 3) stop working for no reason. I for sure won’t buy them anymore. Seen I have better luck with the Chinese lighting to USB cables. You can find them for $10. They even work with my Aurender FLOW.



Ill swing by the apple store to get an exchange today and see if it helps.  I hope it is not an iphone x specific issue


----------



## maxh22 (Jan 23, 2018)

earwego said:


> Am I right in saying that the Chord Mojo is totally immune to the quality of the source/transport (if at least half-decent) - like for instance - if I use the simple little Google Chromecast Audio via its toslink? I am close to spending good money on an sMS-200 Ultra which is renowned as an excellent source (a 'game changer' some say) - but if Chord DACs do not respond (due to they way they are specifically designed) to the higher end quality transport with femto clocks then I may as well stick with the CCA! (Or perhaps I 'may' upgrade to the Aries Mini simply because of the UI).
> 
> Additional do this, does the Mojo respond to high quality linear power supplies?
> 
> There's so much talk about money spent upstream of the DAC int terms of transport and PSU, if however this is certainly unnecessary "for sure", the CCA does everything I need it to.



I suggest you read this review from Darko:

https://darko.audio/2016/07/not-as-the-artist-intended-google-chromecast-audio-w-tidal/

Unfortunalty it looks like the GCA has some issues of it's own..

"Despite the electrical isolation of a TOSLINK connection, the Google puck serves up more treble glare than an unmodified Sonos Connect. Playing catch on an Airplay stream, the 3rd Generation Apple TV sounds better."

There is also mention of a lack of gapeless playback if that's important to you. Since it uses custom software we cannot even be sure it plays audio bitperfectly so there might be some compromise there.

A while back I was looking at the GCA myself but all these compromises held me back. The device is cheap as hell that's for sure. So if you wanna buy it, try it, and return it using a reputable store that's also an option.


----------



## x RELIC x

earwego said:


> I would like the Chord 2Qute, but 3V output just seems a little high - I can of course see if that is the case.



The latest iteration of the 2Qute was announced at CES 2018, the Qutest. You can select 1V, 2V, or 3V output. It also has the Hugo2 DAC so it’s quite a nice update.


----------



## Mython (Jan 23, 2018)

jooonnn said:


> I'm still having a ton of issues with iOS 11 with the chord mojo on my iPhone X. I keep getting a 'accessory not supported by this iphone' error.  It happens when the CCK alone is plugged in, even without my mojo OR my dragonfly red.
> 
> I am pretty certain the latest update nuked the apple CCK if you look at the reviews of the cable currently.
> 
> Oh apple





jooonnn said:


> Yep, same cable ive been using since last year straight from the apple store (latest model).  There is a chance this cable could be “bad” now, but i highly doubt it considering the history of shoddy ios updates that apple releases.  I had it replaced mid last year by apple only to find it was an iOS 10 issue, so its a fairly new cable.  Is anyone here running the latest ios version without issues?





Julienstanford said:


> My new version CCK on iOS 11.2.2 with an iPhone 7 Plus still working. But the old version just stoped working for me last week.
> 
> I’ve had two other CCKs (yes, in total 3) stop working for no reason. I for sure won’t buy them anymore. Seen I have better luck with the Chinese lighting to USB cables. You can find them for $10. They even work with my Aurender FLOW.




Yes, although iOS betas (and even recent full-release iOS 11) can (and often do) break external DAC functionality from iDevices, there are plenty of people successfully using iOS 11 with Mojo and other external DACs, in recent weeks.


On the other hand, there are numerous examples (not just in this thread) of genuine Apple CCKs becoming faulty, with all sorts of confusion, disbelief, misappropriated blame to other devices, etc. etc., only for people to eventually realise that, _yes_, genuine Apple CCKs really do sometimes develop faults.

In short, since iOS 11 is currently working well for many people with external DACs, your first port of call should be to an Apple store, to try a new CCK.

I hope this works for you (I suspect it will), and please let us know how you get on, either way!


----------



## Slim1970

Light - Man said:


> Anyone using a Fidelio X2 with a Mojo and if so - how does it synergize?


I have the X2HR and love the synergy between the Mojo and it. Bass is taunt and punchy, mids have very good presence and not to forward, the treble has very good clarity. In my opinion, they are a very good match for each other.


----------



## GreenBow (Jan 23, 2018)

earwego said:


> Well this is VERY important to me. I've been chasing the idea that a high quality transport such as the sMS-200 Ultra's are "superb" - but why spend money on one when - in terms of the Chord Mojo at least - it won't make a blind bit of difference between using a lowly (but competent) CCA or a souped up sMS-200.
> 
> However if this is true (which is excellent btw) then I will be locked into using Chord DACs because these are perhaps the only DACs on the market that do not upgrade their performance with better upstream foundation. I would like the Chord 2Qute, but 3V output just seems a little high - I can of course see if that is the case.
> 
> Point is conclusively - the CCA is as good as any front end transport 'irrespective of price' when tethered to a Chord!!



Then the Chord Qutest, (the new model of the 2Qute), would suit you. It has output variable to 1V, 2V, or 3V. ... Three volts isn't that high though, for a lot of amplifiers in the price range of the 2Qute. .. They seem to operate at about 3V to 5V. Cheaper amplifiers like the Marantz PM6006 are set to 2.25V I think, or 2.5V. Mostly that information can be found on the manufacturers website, and by downloading the manual from there.

I have the £600 Rega Brio (2017) , and it is specified for up to 10V on line level in.


----------



## DavidW

Mython said:


> Yes, although iOS betas (and even recent full-release iOS 11) can (and often do) break external DAC functionality from iDevices, there are plenty of people successfully using iOS 11 with Mojo and other external DACs, in recent weeks.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, there are numerous examples (not just in this thread) of genuine Apple CCKs becoming faulty, with all sorts of confusion, disbelief, misappropriated blame to other devices, etc. etc., only for people to eventually realise that, _yes_, genuine Apple CCKs really do sometimes develop faults.
> ...



It is my experience that the Apple CCK cable lasts a few months before it gives out. Apple will cover it for a year, so just mark the date of purchase and seek a replacement if it breaks within the first year. The Apple warranty applies no matter where you purchased the CCK.


----------



## canali (Jan 25, 2018)

anyone ever used their chord mojo as part of a tv/headphones setup?

i am considering buying a nice pair of bluetooth cans (b&w px, sony 1000x md2) for late night
tv listening (my lg oled has bluetooth pairing abilities)...

but i first thought to save some $$$ and  try an optical out from
my  tv into the chord mojo then into my massdrop fostex thx ebony cans first.
 i emailed chord, they said it would work...
just wondering if anyone is using their mojo in this manner too?


----------



## canali (Jan 25, 2018)

Julienstanford said:


> My new version CCK on iOS 11.2.2 with an iPhone 7 Plus still working. But the old version just stoped working for me last week.
> 
> I’ve had two other CCKs (yes, in total 3) stop working for no reason. I for sure won’t buy them anymore. Seen I have better luck with the Chinese lighting to USB cables. You can find them for $10. They even work with my Aurender FLOW.



i posted on this much earlier: apple's cck are not the most robust...i was using it with my ipod touch/mojo/extender.
and then swapping it out with a dragonfly red...the CCK doesn't like to be folded, unfolded much it seems. 
so now i keep the cck in a bent position even when removing the mojo, with an elastic holding it in place.
so what i thought was an ios update was instead the cck dropping out due to the connection being broken inside.

i'd be careful of the cheap asian cables...i tried that route, too...didn't fit into my mojo extender (if you have one)
and the quality can suck....i took my broken cck cable back to apple almost a yr later...got a new one replacement for free.


----------



## fordski

canali said:


> anyone ever used their chord mojo as part of a tv/headphones setup?
> 
> i am considering buying a nice pair of bluetooth cans (b&w px, sony 1000x md2) for late night
> tv listening (my lg oled has bluetooth pairing abilities)...
> ...



I have used my LG TV in that configuration with my Mojo. It works great. The only glitch I found is that there is a delay in the audio restarting when you pause something playing on the TV so you miss a bit of the dialogue.  It's related to the optical output on the TV as it happens with my external speakers which also operate via optical output. I've since gotten a Poly and now just use the bluetooth feature on Poly/Mojo for my late night listening.


----------



## canali (Jan 25, 2018)

fordski said:


> I have used my LG TV in that configuration with my Mojo. It works great. The only glitch I found is that there is a delay in the audio restarting when you pause something playing on the TV so you miss a bit of the dialogue.  It's related to the optical output on the TV as it happens with my external speakers which also operate via optical output. I've since gotten a Poly and now just use the bluetooth feature on Poly/Mojo for my late night listening.



many thanks for this! saves me cash outlay for now (i've already spent alot as it is on upgrading to new gear: a new lg oled tv (getting it professionally calibrated this wkend),
kef ls50w white speakers, matching white stands, svs sb2000 white subwoofer, yamaha yas 207 sound bar etc)..that's most of my vacation money spent for this yr, lol


----------



## fordski

canali said:


> many thanks for this! saves me cash outlay for now (i've already spent alot as it is on upgrading to new gear: a new lg oled tv,
> kef ls50w white speakers, matching white stands, svs sb2000 white subwoofer, yamaha yas 207 sound bar etc)



Nice setup, the KEF speakers are on my wish list! And the LG OLED is an amazing TV. I think the mojo with headphones is a perfect late night setup for it as well.....enjoy!


----------



## miketlse

canali said:


> anyone ever used their chord mojo as part of a tv/headphones setup?
> 
> i am considering buying a nice pair of bluetooth cans (b&w px, sony 1000x md2) for late night
> tv listening (my lg oled has bluetooth pairing abilities)...
> ...


I don't watch much TV these days, mostly when some sport on. But I usually use the TV optical output to my Mojo, and it works fine. If you watch sport, and the program is using a mike in the crowd, you will hear the crowd so much clearer, that you really do feel like you are sitting amongst them.
Admittedly not Hi-Res, but another example of the mojo working wonders with all sorts of sound inputs.


----------



## ZappaMan

I was watching a football match, and could hear a particular woman in the crowd shouting/singing, it was awesome, more fun then the match itself !


----------



## Mython

ZappaMan said:


> I was watching a football match, and could hear a particular woman in the crowd shouting/singing, it was awesome, more fun then the match itself !



To some of us, almost _anything_ is more fun than a football/rugby/any-sports match!


----------



## Zojokkeli

canali said:


> many thanks for this! saves me cash outlay for now (i've already spent alot as it is on upgrading to new gear: a new lg oled tv (getting it professionally calibrated this wkend),
> kef ls50w white speakers, matching white stands, svs sb2000 white subwoofer, yamaha yas 207 sound bar etc)..that's most of my vacation money spent for this yr, lol



Haven't tried Mojo, but I have my old Schiit Bifrost hooked up to my LG OLED television via optical connection and it works great. At some point in the future I will expand the system with a power amp and some Elac speakers.


----------



## almarti

earwego said:


> Yes I was looking at that combo (Mojo+Poly) for the ultimate streaming solution for Tidal - the other alternative is Aries Mini (or full blown Aries) to the Chord Mojo - because at least you have Tidal built into the AURALiC products. Introducing Roon means adding expense on the software and also needing to optimise the computer that Roon is running from.
> 
> Actually come to think of it, why would I need the Chord Poly if the CCA is already streaming Tidal just fine, without the CCA influencing the SQ in a negative way on the Mojo? If all I do is stream Tidal - surely it's a waste of money for me (as I don't stream over UPnP for example). Looking online - Chromecast Audio will be supported soon - but I already have the casting function on the CCA. So in conclusion, no benefit for me bolting on a Poly!?



Same decision for me.
After a lot of issues with iOS 10 and 11 connection to Mojo through CCK I moved to CCA and I am very happy with it when using it with Mojo at home, but not a good solution when traveling in plane/train as you need to carry additional power banks.

So I am looking for a transport with minimal specs:
- DAC is not needed as Mojo is the one
- a lot of storage through 1 or 2 mSD slots
- Chromecast compliant and Android preferred
- Can play Tidal and other lossless streaming servoces
- Able to store Tidal offline in mSD
- Optical output

I spent my money in Hidizs AP200 and fully frustrated.

If you know some devices to my specs please share. I will not invest in a high quality DAP as I will not leave Mojo.


----------



## GreenBow

@almarti 

I have been in your position for a long time. I still have not decided on a phone, DAP, or any gadget, for file source.

I keep looking over the poly, but I can't work something out with it.


----------



## earwego (Jan 27, 2018)

So many affordable high quality streamers on the market I've been mulling over and I can only choose one... these are on my shortlist:

The Mojo / Poly
sOTM SMS-200 Ultra version
AURALiC Aries (full version not the Mini)
Fidelizer NImitra

All the above are around the £1000 or so mark all in - but I feel this is the level we should be looking at to ensure a rock solid foundation for downstream components. I've listed what seems to be the very best value for money top performance products from reviews and responses on forums - I have yet to audition them.

I'm only going to be streaming Tidal - nothing more. Can anyone else think of any good quality streamer I have missed off my research list for around that budget?

I can tell you that during my research I have finally knitted together the digital streaming infrastructure involving UPnP, DLNA, BubbleUPnP, MQA, Roon etc - it's been an eye opener to be sure.


----------



## jarnopp

earwego said:


> So many affordable high quality streamers on the market I've been mulling over and I can only choose one... these are on my shortlist:
> 
> The Mojo / Poly
> sOTM SMS-200 Ultra version
> ...



So, a couple of questi9ns:  1, how will connect your streamer to Mojo?  It seems the greatest benefit from Poly is not having the USB cable and being able to keep the phone away. But optical would be a good choice if the sample rate limitation works for you. 2, do you need/want portability?


----------



## earwego

jarnopp said:


> So, a couple of questi9ns:  1, how will connect your streamer to Mojo?  It seems the greatest benefit from Poly is not having the USB cable and being able to keep the phone away. But optical would be a good choice if the sample rate limitation works for you. 2, do you need/want portability?



No I won't be using the Mojo as a portable unit - but in a fully fledged separates system. The Mojo is "that" good it would fit in amongst a good separates system and be right at home showing other DACs a thing or two.

If I choose to keep the Mojo with the others solutions I have listed - no problem  - the Mojo can be connected with USB from the digital streamers mentioned.


----------



## Amberlamps (Jan 28, 2018)

Ive had my mojo for about a year now and I was wondering roughly how long does everyones mojo last for on a full charge ?

Reason I ask is because chord says mojo on a full charge should last anywhere between 8-10 hours, my experience is I am lucky if I get 4 hours playing time out of my mojo and its been like that from day one.

I never really thought about it until I got the poly addon which chord says should have 8-10 hours of usage on a full charge.

When using them as a combo mojo runs out of juice hours before poly does.

So I was wondering, roughly how long does everyones mojo last for on a full charge.

Cheers


----------



## 435279

@Phuca I've owned my Mojo for 2+ years, I'm not sure exactly when I got it. I don't use it exclusively it competes for my attention with several other sources, I would guess its had somewhere between 100 and 150 charges though.

Runtime for me on Friday last week was 7 hours, the LED was orange so it still had a bit more power left too, Friday's headphone of choice was the Sennheiser HD650.

I'm still happy with the run-time per charge, keeping my fingers crossed though. The battery life I find is dependent source rather than load, I mainly use USB but some sources seem to drain the battery quicker


----------



## Paiceyfan

SteveOliver said:


> @Phuca I've owned my Mojo for 2+ years, I'm not sure exactly when I got it. I don't use it exclusively it competes for my attention with several other sources, I would guess its had somewhere between 100 and 150 charges though.
> 
> Runtime for me on Friday last week was 7 hours, the LED was orange so it still had a bit more power left too, Friday's headphone of choice was the Sennheiser HD650.
> 
> I'm still happy with the run-time per charge, keeping my fingers crossed though. The battery life I find is dependent source rather than load, I mainly use USB but some sources seem to drain the battery quicker


Diverting slightly.. I have been trying to find someone who regularly uses the HD650 with a Mojo. How do you find the combination? I was worried it might be too polite, as I listen to Hard Rock, predominantly.


----------



## 435279

Paiceyfan said:


> Diverting slightly.. I have been trying to find someone who regularly uses the HD650 with a Mojo. How do you find the combination? I was worried it might be too polite, as I listen to Hard Rock, predominantly.



Mojo/HD650, works well for me, great synergy to my ears. Friday was Supertramp, early 70's albums day, they were all sounding good.  For reference I've compared this pairing with Hugo 2, to me it's main improvement is sounding more open, with better sound-stage, but then it should at the price.


----------



## Mython

SteveOliver said:


> Mojo/HD650, works well for me, great synergy to my ears. Friday was Supertramp, early 70's albums day, they were all sounding good.  For reference I've compared this pairing with Hugo 2, to me it's main improvement is sounding more open, with better sound-stage, but then it should at the price.



That sounds *'Logical'* to me.


----------



## Paiceyfan

SteveOliver said:


> Mojo/HD650, works well for me, great synergy to my ears. Friday was Supertramp, early 70's albums day, they were all sounding good.  For reference I've compared this pairing with Hugo 2, to me it's main improvement is sounding more open, with better sound-stage, but then it should at the price.


Thanks... that's just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## rkt31

Chord mojo directly playing a 5 inch single driver sealed box diy speaker.


----------



## musickid

for earwego a battery powered quiet ssd laptop will give isolation from the mains something the others can't.


----------



## RiseFall123

Paiceyfan said:


> HD650 with a Mojo



They sound “thin” to me.


----------



## 435279

RiseFall123 said:


> They sound “thin” to me.



We all hear things differently, so that's OK, but I found Rob's recent post regarding the distortions and harmonics other sources and amplifiers can add to the sound, perhaps you prefer these artifacts.


----------



## RiseFall123

I also spoke with him about it.

Yes, in fact, I will try some eq before to afford an amplifier.


----------



## Mython

Paiceyfan said:


> .... HD650 with a Mojo ....





RiseFall123 said:


> They sound “thin” to me.





SteveOliver said:


> We all hear things differently, so that's OK, but I found Rob's recent post regarding the distortions and harmonics other sources and amplifiers can add to the sound, perhaps you prefer these artifacts.



Some related discussion here:

www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-%E2%98%86%E2%98%85%E2%96%BAfaq-in-3rd-post-%E2%97%84%E2%98%85%E2%98%86.784602/page-1247#post-12653036


----------



## AudioTransit9213

I'm new to this thread so I apologize if this has been asked already. My mojo make aa horrible whining/screeching noise anytime I hit the lock or unlock button on my car keys. Even tho they'e i didifferent pockets, mojo left side pants pocket, keys right hand jacket pocket. Only way I can get it to stop is to turn mojo off and back on. Any advice on how to prevent this or if this is possibly an issue to return it over?


----------



## miketlse

AudioTransit9213 said:


> I'm new to this thread so I apologize if this has been asked already. My mojo make aa horrible whining/screeching noise anytime I hit the lock or unlock button on my car keys. Even tho they'e i didifferent pockets, mojo left side pants pocket, keys right hand jacket pocket. Only way I can get it to stop is to turn mojo off and back on. Any advice on how to prevent this or if this is possibly an issue to return it over?


I am hardly surprised that if you use the radio transmitter in your key fob, just 1 foot from your Mojo, that the Mojo suffers from RFI.


----------



## AudioTransit9213

miketlse said:


> I am hardly surprised that if you use the radio transmitter in your key fob, just 1 foot from your Mojo, that the Mojo suffers from RFI.


Well, I'm using it with poly for "mobile" use. I don't see much of a way around it. It hasn't always done this either. It just seems to be a persistent issue today all of a sudden.


----------



## AudioTransit9213

Also, it goes nonstop til I shut the mojo off.


----------



## Tennessee

What is the best headphone for mojo in your opinion? Got t1p II, t5p II, EL8, nighthawk, momentum 2, msr7, shure 1540, ath 50. No iems please.


----------



## jarnopp

Tennessee said:


> What is the best headphone for mojo in your opinion? Got t1p II, t5p II, EL8, nighthawk, momentum 2, msr7, shure 1540, ath 50. No iems please.



The best headphone. 


Seriously, whatever you like, Mojo will have the power and (low) output impedance to match almost everything.


----------



## RiseFall123

Tennessee said:


> What is the best headphone for mojo in your opinion? Got t1p II, t5p II, EL8, nighthawk, momentum 2, msr7, shure 1540, ath 50. No iems please.



Many likes Nighthawk, I am still not sure but mine are in burn in yet.


----------



## miketlse

Tennessee said:


> What is the best headphone for mojo in your opinion? Got t1p II, t5p II, EL8, nighthawk, momentum 2, msr7, shure 1540, ath 50. No iems please.


In all honesty you have listed many of the headphones that have been preferred over the past two and a half years (ok you have not mentioned the oppo PM3 which was popular as the cheapest member of the PM range, but not a big deal).
My suggestion would be to not try and identify the best headphone to cover all eventualities, but try and break it down into distinct use cases, eg:

open backed headphones. I have the grado se80 plus sennhiser hd598se. During the past few months I have tried the sennheiser again, and enjoyed them, so would be interested to hear the focal clear etc - but not urgent. (some people swear by the Utopia, but that is too dear at the present).
closed back headphones for when i don't want to disturb my sleeping cat - I have the beyer 51i which does a good job, but some of your HP may already be better
iems - you exclude iems - I have an old pair of shure se100 which do a job for listening to work elearning videos, but are not hifi. I also use AK T8ie for music listening, and they set a high baseline. It would be interesting to find a pair of iems that deliver 95% of the T8 performance, for about $200, but realise that this may be a non-urgent long-term task. 
Hope this gives you a few ideas to explore.


----------



## canali (Feb 3, 2018)

miketlse said:


> In all honesty you have listed many of the headphones that have been preferred over the past two and a half years (ok you have not mentioned the oppo PM3 which was popular as the cheapest member of the PM range, but not a big deal).
> My suggestion would be to not try and identify the best headphone to cover all eventualities, but try and break it down into distinct use cases, eg:
> 
> open backed headphones. I have the grado se80 plus sennhiser hd598se. During the past few months I have tried the sennheiser again, and enjoyed them, so would be interested to hear the focal clear etc - but not urgent. (some people swear by the Utopia, but that is too dear at the present).
> ...



for iems also try FLC 8S for US$200 or so used.....imo were almost as good as the AK-T8ie


----------



## andrewjamesdean

After years with an android, and being very happy with UAPP, I’ve just bought an iPhone and no idea what an equivalent iOS app is. 

Any suggestions? I’d like to be able to play music stores locally on the phone, and also stream from my NAS when at home. 

All my music is FLAC, including some 192 hi-res files. 

What apps are you all using? 

Help!


----------



## RiseFall123

andrewjamesdean said:


> After years with an android, and being very happy with UAPP, I’ve just bought an iPhone and no idea what an equivalent iOS app is.
> 
> Any suggestions? I’d like to be able to play music stores locally on the phone, and also stream from my NAS when at home.
> 
> ...



Roon support Mojo multi bitrate and Tidal.

But sincerely I use 90% tidal app alone and only sometimes Roon (for headphone listening + mojo).


----------



## andrewjamesdean

RiseFall123 said:


> Roon support Mojo multi bitrate and Tidal.
> 
> But sincerely I use 90% tidal app alone and only sometimes Roon (for headphone listening + mojo).


Appreciate the response, but I’m probably after a solution in the sub-$500 price range haha


----------



## RiseFall123

andrewjamesdean said:


> Appreciate the response, but I’m probably after a solution in the sub-$500 price range haha



Maybe I didn’t get the question.

Roon is 100 dollars/year while tidal is optional.

Roon works with ios and the flac you have in the computer.

I have other advices for ios but roon seem the better, just ask.


----------



## 435279

andrewjamesdean said:


> Appreciate the response, but I’m probably after a solution in the sub-$500 price range haha



Hibymusic is available on iOS, if ever I went to the Apple darkside I would start there. It's cheaper than Roon too.


----------



## RiseFall123

He could try neutron, onkyo, even foobar with the monkeymote plugin.

Some will not respect the bitrate and other will not connect to a server. There are many stuff to try.


----------



## RiseFall123

Somebody here which prefer Mojo “alone” solution instead to muscolar amps (crack jot etc.) for around ear high impedance (say 300ohm) headphones?

I am struggling with myself if burn in my brain t accept the polite mojo-hd 650 pairing or if to fall into “good plenty of watts) amp solution and stick with it.


----------



## AlexB73

I just connected my Mojo to my huge Altec 604E speakers.
It works!


----------



## RiseFall123 (Feb 4, 2018)

AlexB73 said:


> I just connected my Mojo to my huge Altec 604E speakers



Cool but I meant headphones, lol.

But, thinking, I'd like to try a couple of Klipsch Heresy III or something else very high effincency, and then iPhone>Roon endpoint>Mojo>Speakers.


----------



## YtseJamer

lentoviolento said:


> Is mojo able to drive atticus or mrspeakers with autority?



Yes!  I really like the Atticus with Mojo.  (More than with the R2R 11)


----------



## Sheep1234 (Feb 5, 2018)

Does someone know a way to attach the mojo to my desk so it won't fall off if I accidentallyI pull on the cable of my headphones?
I already destroyed a mojo that way and I don't want it to happen again...

The Mojo should not be permanently attached to it.


----------



## Mython

Sheep1234 said:


> Does someone know a way to attach the mojo to my desk so it won't fall off if I accidentallyI pull on the cable of my headphones?
> I already destroyed a mojo that way and I don't want it to happen again...
> 
> The Mojo should not be permanently attached to it.




It's a bit basic, but I suppose a big chunk of Blu-Tack might do what you need

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-Tack



Self-adhesive Velcro might also do the trick, but it's more difficult to remove from Mojo if you no longer want to use it.

https://hookandloop.com/products/peel-stick-hook-and-loop


----------



## TimeSnow

Sheep1234 said:


> Does someone know a way to attach the mojo to my desk so it won't fall off if I accidentallyI pull on the cable of my headphones?
> I already destroyed a mojo that way and I don't want it to happen again...
> 
> The Mojo should not be permanently attached to it.



You could easily have a metal fabricator make a one off polished steel or aluminum frame. Like an ashtray but with the appropriate cut outs for the cables. Put some nonslip feet on it and you're sorted.


----------



## miketlse

TimeSnow said:


> You could easily have a metal fabricator make a one off polished steel or aluminum frame. Like an ashtray but with the appropriate cut outs for the cables. Put some nonslip feet on it and you're sorted.


Or glue a plastic tray to the table, and place the mojo in the tray.
An alternative view on things, would be to get a longer headphone cable - long enough that you don't pull on the mojo.


----------



## Mython

I have another idea - you could rout a Mojo-sized recess in your desktop


----------



## miketlse

Mython said:


> I have another idea - you could rout a Mojo-sized recess in your desktop


Or hang a bag like this from the table, and place the mojo in it. https://www.amazon.fr/Bailuoni-corde-coton-naturel-blanc/dp/B06Y2FH1YQ
That's four workable options that have been suggested - the Mojo thread comes up trumps again.


----------



## venton

Put a heavy book on the headphone cable in front of the mojo.


----------



## musickid

Small cheap granite slab. done


----------



## Ruddy52

Hi everyone, first post here so be nice to me.

The answer to this question is probably resting somewhere in this thread, but I don't fancy trawling through 2354 pages looking for it so I will ask it anyway.

I have a Chord Mojo, and the Astell & Kern AK70. Which type of cable would I need, or which would be the best, to connect the two together?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Ruddy52 said:


> Hi everyone, first post here so be nice to me.
> 
> The answer to this question is probably resting somewhere in this thread, but I don't fancy trawling through 2354 pages looking for it so I will ask it anyway.
> 
> ...




Tha Folks here are sweethearts compared to Super Audio BF’s . I picked up my Fiio X7 to Mojo cable from Dyson, on his EBay Site,
 Cablearchitect


----------



## Julienstanford

Ruddy52 said:


> I have a Chord Mojo, and the Astell & Kern AK70. Which type of cable would I need, or which would be the best, to connect the two together?



An OTG micro USB to micro USB cable.


----------



## Sheep1234 (Feb 6, 2018)

Could someone tell me how to setup the Mojo with JRiver Media Center?

I either have it on WASAPI with 4x DSD  in DoP









or Asio with 2x DSD in DoP (if I put 4x DSD in this mode it is stuttering)





It works ok but it will only play the sound coming from JRiver, if I switch to my browser for example and play a youtube video, the video won't start or if I try to play music in Spotify the song won't play. It will play again if I close JRiver though. 

Also the volume control in JRiver does nothing in both modes. Same as the Volume Control in Windows. If I don't use DSD I have no issues.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ruddy52

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Tha Folks here are sweethearts compared to Super Audio BF’s . I picked up my Fiio X7 to Mojo cable from Dyson, on his EBay Site,
> Cablearchitect



Thanks for the help mate. I'll have a look at that one.


----------



## Ruddy52

Julienstanford said:


> An OTG micro USB to micro USB cable.



Thank you sir.


----------



## normanl

Sheep1234 said:


> Could someone tell me how to setup the Mojo with JRiver Media Center?
> 
> I either have it on WASAPI with 4x DSD  in DoP
> 
> ...


----------



## normanl

To play DSD files, select "DSD" in "Bitstreaming : yes",  double
click "Device Setting" and select "DSD streaming in DoP format" and select
"None" in "Output Encoding" of "DSP Studio"


----------



## Sheep1234

normanl said:


> To play DSD files, select "DSD" in "Bitstreaming : yes",  double
> click "Device Setting" and select "DSD streaming in DoP format" and select
> "None" in "Output Encoding" of "DSP Studio"



Thanks for your reply. This does not work very well. I still can't use the volume control in JRiver and Windows and can't play Youtube videos. I just noticed they won't work even with my OPPO HA-1. I will contact JRiver about this, I think there's something wrong.


----------



## Mython (Feb 6, 2018)

Sheep1234 said:


> ....  can't play Youtube videos. I just noticed they won't work even with my OPPO HA-1. I will contact JRiver about this, I think there's something wrong.



You might consider these posts, from many moons ago:




sandalaudio said:


> organ_donor said:
> 
> 
> > On my Windows 8.1 all the videos on browser (Chrome) will not play when my Mojo is playing music through Jriver. Any solution to this? Thanks.
> ...






noobandroid said:


> Deftone said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of chrome, i still cannot get anything browser based to play through mojo (tried multiple different browsers too) its been wrecking my poor head for days.
> ...




These, and others, may be found using this thread search:

https://www.head-fi.org/search/6288740/?q=browser&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=784602


Please let us all know if you find a solution that works for you.

All the best.


----------



## DavidW

Sheep1234 said:


> Could someone tell me how to setup the Mojo with JRiver Media Center?
> 
> I either have it on WASAPI with 4x DSD  in DoP
> 
> ...



I struggled with this for a long time. I have JRiver Media Center on the JRiver Id (a dedicated NUC) and on a Windows computer. I have two threads on the MC Interact Page that may help. Most of the discussion is about the Id, but there are references to the Windows setup as well:

*DSD on Id (and JRemote) and*
*Zones on the Id*


----------



## Sheep1234

So some guys from JRiver helped a bit. It is not possible to play DSD files or have the Mojo convert PCM to DSD and have windows sound at the same time.
Here's the thread and explanation https://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php/topic,114282.0.html

Chord also says it is not possible.


----------



## RiseFall123

Aeon Flow Open pairing with our Mojo.

I need some feedback...


----------



## almarti

RiseFall123 said:


> Aeon Flow Open pairing with our Mojo.
> 
> I need some feedback...


Only experience with Ether Flow and Mojo, and I love this sound. My experience in different listening sessions is MrSpeakers and Audeze pair perfectly with Chord products


----------



## RiseFall123

almarti said:


> Only experience with Ether Flow and Mojo, and I love this sound. My experience in different listening sessions is MrSpeakers and Audeze pair perfectly with Chord products



I just bought the Flow.

My concern was more about the “driving” abilities of the Mojo on the Flows.


----------



## almarti

RiseFall123 said:


> I just bought the Flow.
> 
> My concern was more about the “driving” abilities of the Mojo on the Flows.


Don't worry about it, Mojo drives my Ether Flow like a charm


----------



## RiseFall123

almarti said:


> Don't worry about it, Mojo drives my Ether Flow like a charm



Hope it will works good also with the Aeon then.


----------



## Rob Watts

RiseFall123 said:


> Hope it will works good also with the Aeon then.


It does!


----------



## theaudiologist

hi. I have a few questions:

1) how many taps does the mojo have?

2) does it do DSD NATIVELY? I read the mojo does DSD using DoP. Does that mean the DSD isn't native?

3) how's the battery?


----------



## Chikolad

I'd be interested to know how many of you think that full sized headphones can benefit from an external amp connected to the Mojo and how many of you think that external amps only degrade the output of the Mojo (that's what Rob Watts claims)?

Opinions?


----------



## DjBobby (Feb 9, 2018)

Chikolad said:


> I'd be interested to know how many of you think that full sized headphones can benefit from an external amp connected to the Mojo and how many of you think that external amps only degrade the output of the Mojo (that's what Rob Watts claims)?
> 
> Opinions?


I tremendously appreciate the Mojo as a dac, but am less convinced about the headphone output. Due to the low output impedance, it works great with some headphones but can over-dampen others. Some higher impedance Beyers and Senns can sound too thin and lifeless. For the HD650 definitely prefer an external amp.
I know that this can again outrage the discussion about people preferring distortion and coloration, but any music hall is adding coloration or the space distortion, as compared to the dry music studio. I prefer listening the orchestral music in an "erratic" concert hall acoustic, rather than in "correct" dry sounding studio acoustics. Therefore my vote goes to the external amp.


----------



## Chikolad

I'll tell you where I'm coming from... I've been using my Mojo connected to a Soloist (full 4W version) for my LCD-3s (latest drivers, so 110 ohms), as when I first tried them with and without the amp I preferred them with it.
When I heard about the Qutest coming out I thought great, it can replace the Mojo in that setup and I will get a better sound, will not need to keep moving the Mojo between my home and portable rig, and will not have to worry about overusing the battery.
Then I read that Rob Watts doesn't recommend the Qutest to be used with headphone amps and that it's better to just get a Hugo2 for that...
So to help myself decide on whether or not to get the Qutest, I once again compared the Mojo with and without the amp and this time I wasn't sure what I preferred... the amp adds fullness (phatness?) to the sound and I think also some treble energy that makes things sound more spacious. But on the other hand, without the amp the sound seems more cohesive and controlled.

So now I'm in a bit of a pickle


----------



## x RELIC x (Feb 9, 2018)

theaudiologist said:


> hi. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) how many taps does the mojo have?



Around the same as Hugo2, but run at half speed for Hugo1 TAP performance is what has been stated by Chord.



theaudiologist said:


> 2) does it do DSD NATIVELY? I read the mojo does DSD using DoP. Does that mean the DSD isn't native?



Native simply means DSD with USB drivers. DoP plays back the DSD file exactly the same as native but wraps the DSD data in a PCM container to avoid drivers when using a DoP capable DAC. When the DoP DSD is played back it is the exact same data as ‘Native’ DSD.



theaudiologist said:


> 3) how's the battery?



Fine for me after using it since launch. Some have had issues. Most of the issues I’ve read have been from those that leave theirs plugged in 24/7.


----------



## x RELIC x

Chikolad said:


> I'll tell you where I'm coming from... I've been using my Mojo connected to a Soloist (full 4W version) for my LCD-3s (latest drivers, so 110 ohms), as when I first tried them with and without the amp I preferred them with it.
> When I heard about the Qutest coming out I thought great, it can replace the Mojo in that setup and I will get a better sound, will not need to keep moving the Mojo between my home and portable rig, and will not have to worry about overusing the battery.
> Then I read that Rob Watts doesn't recommend the Qutest to be used with headphone amps and that it's better to just get a Hugo2 for that...
> So to help myself decide on whether or not to get the Qutest, I once again compared the Mojo with and without the amp and this time I wasn't sure what I preferred... the amp adds fullness (phatness?) to the sound and I think also some treble energy that makes things sound more spacious. But on the other hand, without the amp the sound seems more cohesive and controlled.
> ...



You may have misread what Rob was saying. For _*DIRECT*_ _*headphone*_ drive he doesn’t recommend an external amp so he suggests Hugo2 instead of the Qutest. For Qutest he recommends using a speaker setup because (almost all) speakers require an amp anyway. If you prefer your amp with the LCD-3 already then the Qutest will still work fine as the Hugo2 DAC tech is in the Qutest. Rob’s goal is ultimate transparency to the source so you need to keep this in mind when he says do not use an amp.


----------



## Dana Reed

Hi All, I just got one of these and really like it so far.  For desktop use, it works really well with the apple USB3 camera adapter, so the phone can be charging while it's connected to the Mojo.   For portable use, I'm considering the $99 cable pack that comes with the USB extender module to make it easier to strap to my iPhone SE.  Looking at the pictures, it appears that with the extender, it matches the length of the iPhone 6,7 etc.  Is that correct, so it will extend a bit longer than my current phone?
Does the extension module lock onto the Mojo somehow, or have people had any trouble with it becoming dislodged as it's jostled around in your pocket?


----------



## theaudiologist

wj


x RELIC x said:


> Around the same as Hugo2, but run at half speed for Hugo1 TAP performance is what has been stated by Chord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait, so the mojo has 49,152 taps but runs at 100mHz? so you can say it's somewhere between hugo and hugo 2? 

another thing, although i'm mainly going to use it for music, can i use the mojo to watch movies with a friend?


----------



## Chikolad

x RELIC x said:


> You may have misread what Rob was saying. For _*DIRECT*_ _*headphone*_ drive he doesn’t recommend an external amp so he suggests Hugo2 instead of the Qutest. For Qutest he recommends using a speaker setup because (almost all) speakers require an amp anyway. If you prefer your amp with the LCD-3 already then the Qutest will still work fine as the Hugo2 DAC tech is in the Qutest. Rob’s goal is ultimate transparency to the source so you need to keep this in mind when he says do not use an amp.



Thanks x RELIC x,
I haven't misread Rob, I understood it just like you wrote. I understand that the Qutest is a DAC like all others and will probably sound amazing with my amp.
I guess my dilemma is whether the lcd-3 really do sound better straight out of the Mojo and I'll just have to do some more listening and make my mind up about it. If this is the case then Rob is right and I really don't need the Qutest and would gain more from getting a Hugo2 (and probably sell the Soloist)


----------



## x RELIC x

theaudiologist said:


> wj
> 
> 
> wait, so the mojo has 49,152 taps but runs at 100mHz? so you can say it's somewhere between hugo and hugo 2?
> ...



No, the performance of the Mojo was intended to be similar to Hugo1. On the other hand the Mojo has better measured performance over Hugo1 but sounds smoother / warmer. I’m not sure where your 100mHz reference comes from. All this information is in the third post of this thread by the way.

This is one such post from John Franks regarding the number of TAPs that you asked earlier:



Mojo ideas said:


> Actually it's about twice as many as Hugo but run at half the speed giving approximately the same number crunching power in terms of DSP ..... We have mentioned this before, but didn't want to put much focus on it as this is a small only part of the over design of Rob's overall topology




The Hugo2 is on a whole other level.


----------



## x RELIC x

Chikolad said:


> Thanks x RELIC x,
> I haven't misread Rob, I understood it just like you wrote. I understand that the Qutest is a DAC like all others and will probably sound amazing with my amp.
> I guess my dilemma is whether the lcd-3 really do sound better straight out of the Mojo and I'll just have to do some more listening and make my mind up about it. If this is the case then Rob is right and I really don't need the Qutest and would gain more from getting a Hugo2 (and probably sell the Soloist)



My apologies. I guess it comes down to your preferences then as the Hugo2 will easily drive the LCD-3 (by the numbers). Tough choice indeed, good luck with the audition.


----------



## theaudiologist

ye


x RELIC x said:


> No, the performance of the Mojo was intended to be similar to Hugo1. On the other hand the Mojo has better measured performance over Hugo1 but sounds smoother / warmer. I’m not sure where your 100mHz reference comes from. All this information is in the third post of this thread by the way.
> 
> This is one such post from John Franks regarding the number of TAPs that you asked earlier:
> 
> ...


ah but what's the speed of the hugo in the first place that the mojo has half of?


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 9, 2018)

theaudiologist said:


> hi. I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) how many taps does the mojo have?
> 
> ...




Hang on about the TAP count.

I thought it was:
The Mojo has 26,368 taps running at half speed.
The Hugo 1 has 26,368 taps
The Hugo 2 has 49,152 taps

No idea about DSD.

Battery on mine does eight hours fifteen minutes after one year of fairly solid use. (Not every day, but most days.) That was how long the battery lasted when I bought it new.


----------



## Mython

GreenBow said:


> Hang on about the TAP count.
> 
> I thought it was:
> The Mojo has 26,368 taps running at half speed.
> The Hugo 1 has 26,368 taps



Nope. Not according to JF, whose quote x RELIC x posted, a while ago:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1390#post-12769926


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah it's all so long ago now, when it was discussed.


----------



## Deftone

From what I remember

Mojo - Around 50,000 set at half speed = performance to 26,000. 4E pulse array

Hugo - 26,000 full speed. 4E pulse array

Hugo 2 - 49,000 full speed. 10E pulse array


----------



## KristianFaksvag

Hello, I was wondering if one of you Mojo-poly owners could answer me some questions. I already have the mojo, but considering buying poly.
1) How´s the airplay connection when playing either from iphone or a mac? My experience with airplay is that the connection some times cuts out..
2) Does the personal hotspot work?
3) How´s the bluetooth connection compared with airplay when you play from tidal hifi?
4) I´m gonna use the poly most of the time at home/work, and only with my headphones. Do you think the price is worth it when I´m not gonna use it with a speaker etc.? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mython

KristianFaksvag said:


> Hello, I was wondering if one of you Mojo-poly owners could answer me some questions. I already have the mojo, but considering buying poly.
> 1) How´s the airplay connection when playing either from iphone or a mac? My experience with airplay is that the connection some times cuts out..
> 2) Does the personal hotspot work?
> 3) How´s the bluetooth connection compared with airplay when you play from tidal hifi?
> ...




Your best bet is to ask your questions in the dedicated Poly thread:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/unread


----------



## RiseFall123

x RELIC x said:


> Rob’s goal is ultimate transparency to the source so you need to keep this in mind when he says do not use an amp.



But we also need to like the results, for example I hate the pairing with the HD 650.

Now I am waiting for the Aeon Flow to arrive and due to the good feedback (of Rob too) I hope I will like the results (I like a “full” sound signature).



theaudiologist said:


> can i use the mojo to watch movies with a friend?



In HP? Why not? Altought I found it better for music than for movies (but I speaking about Mojo->amp->speakers).
The mojo is correct and this is good for music but for movies it’s funnier to have a more inaccurate device, weirdly this is my taste.


----------



## TKpurple (Feb 10, 2018)

KristianFaksvag said:


> Hello, I was wondering if one of you Mojo-poly owners could answer me some questions. I already have the mojo, but considering buying poly.
> 1) How´s the airplay connection when playing either from iphone or a mac? My experience with airplay is that the connection some times cuts out..
> 2) Does the personal hotspot work?
> 3) How´s the bluetooth connection compared with airplay when you play from tidal hifi?
> ...


Assuming you get Poly with no issues. New ones are reported to work with no issues. I have old one poly but it also works very stable.  In my case spotify over airplay from iPhone six to Mojopoly works flawlessly either over i phone hot spot or wifi. No dropouts i was driving severaltimes using Mojopoly in the car throughout Poland and it worked very stable. You can use also Mojopoly hot spot to listen to downloaded spotify TIDAL  files
Personal hotspot works the best when no other known wifi networks are available.
Mojopoly Blutoof works but i do not use it.
Mojopoly use is dedicated to headphones but it also works great as mainsystem dac/pre. It imho works great in terms of sound quality for Mojo. It will be easier to operate in particular in terms of internal sd card when gofigure app will be released which hope is letter of days.


----------



## theaudiologist

x RELIC x said:


> No, the performance of the Mojo was intended to be similar to Hugo1. On the other hand the Mojo has better measured performance over Hugo1 but sounds smoother / warmer. I’m not sure where your 100mHz reference comes from. All this information is in the third post of this thread by the way.
> 
> This is one such post from John Franks regarding the number of TAPs that you asked earlier:
> 
> ...


i got the 1


x RELIC x said:


> No, the performance of the Mojo was intended to be similar to Hugo1. On the other hand the Mojo has better measured performance over Hugo1 but sounds smoother / warmer. I’m not sure where your 100mHz reference comes from. All this information is in the third post of this thread by the way.
> 
> This is one such post from John Franks regarding the number of TAPs that you asked earlier:
> 
> ...


I got the 100MHz speed from this vid:


maybe that's what people are referring to when they talk about the speed? the speed of the oscillators?


----------



## x RELIC x

RiseFall123 said:


> But we also need to like the results, for example I hate the pairing with the HD 650.



Yes. You cherry picked the part of my quote out of context.


----------



## miketlse

theaudiologist said:


> can i use the mojo to watch movies with a friend?


Yes, both the headphone sockets are connected to the same DAC output, so you can plug two sets of headphones in, and two people can then listen to the same music/movie etc.
Use an optical cable plugged into the optical output of your TV/Bluray player/AV , and then connected to the optical input of the Mojo. Mojo can only decode plain stereo, so you don't get 5.1 or other fancy processing like dolby, but that is not an showstopper when wearing headphones.


----------



## onsionsi

Is it possible to power Mojo Using Uptone UltraCap LPS-1, if so which power Voltage should i use 3.3V or 5V or 7V?


----------



## Mython (Feb 12, 2018)

onsionsi said:


> Is it possible to power Mojo Using Uptone UltraCap LPS-1, if so which power Voltage should i use 3.3V or 5V or 7V?




Mojo is designed in accordance with the USB specs, which would be 5v.

However, it is not necessary to use a fancy power supply with Mojo, and the owner of Chord Electronics advises against it. Although I should clarify that John Franks was not explicitly discussing the LPS-1, it would still be wise to heed the following:




Mojo ideas said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you choose to ignore this advice, it is at your own risk, and could invalidate your Mojo warranty.


----------



## onsionsi

Mython said:


> Mojo is designed in accordance with the USB specs, which would be 5v.
> 
> However, it is not necessary to use a fancy power supply with Mojo, and the owner of Chord Electronics advises against it. Although I should clarify that John Franks was not explicitly discussing the LPS-1, it would still be wise to heed the following:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your advice @Mython


----------



## RiseFall123

After some weeks, maybe two months with Mojo, that's my feedback:

IN THE MAIN SPEAKERS RIG

Excellent performer, I sold my previous desktop DAC for the Mojo. Even it's not confortable for a stable use, the SQ is far better to every DAC I ever had. Dynamics are astonishing, the control of the bottom end is like I have a software of room correction without having one.

FOR HEADPHONE DAC/AMP

I dislike the pair with HD 650, I liked more the pair with AQ NightHawks and now I enjoy it VERY MUCH paired with my new AEON Flow Open. Everything is bold and well filled, detailed, musical.


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> After some weeks, maybe two months with Mojo, that's my feedback:
> 
> IN THE MAIN SPEAKERS RIG
> 
> ...



So, is the conclusion really that you don’t like the HD650s that much?


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> So, is the conclusion really that you don’t like the HD650s that much?



I liked when paired to my previous desktop dac.


----------



## baiyy1986

RiseFall123 said:


> After some weeks, maybe two months with Mojo, that's my feedback:
> 
> IN THE MAIN SPEAKERS RIG
> 
> ...


Maybe a very dumb question,  how can you connect your mojo to desktop amp?
3.5mm Male to 2RCA Male?
I just wonder if I do that amp will loss some sound quality, correct me if I am wrong.
I also think mojo is too good to be true I may purchase another one as desktop dac, however, lack of other connection always hesitate me.


----------



## fordski

baiyy1986 said:


> Maybe a very dumb question,  how can you connect your mojo to desktop amp?
> 3.5mm Male to 2RCA Male?
> I just wonder if I do that amp will loss some sound quality, correct me if I am wrong.
> I also think mojo is too good to be true I may purchase another one as desktop dac, however, lack of other connection always hesitate me.



That's exactly what I do. Just get a reasonably good quality cable that splits the 3.5mm plug into L & R RCA plugs if your amp has RCA inputs. The Mojo make's a great DAC for home use with external amps IMO. When turning on your mojo with an external amp just hold down the volume up and down buttons and it will be preset to 3 Volts line out. If you need to reduce it just click down. 4 clicks down = 1.9 volts.


----------



## zettelsm

Another Mojo battery failure. . .

My Mojo S/N M020441 will not turn on unless connected to an external power supply and when plugged in, doesn't seem to be charging the battery.

Mr. Franks stated on this forum that the battery service life of the Mojo's battery was expected to be 10 years. Based on that assertation, I decided to buy a Mojo despite my reluctance to purchase any expensive consumer electronics device with an internal, non-user serviceable battery. 


(see Mr. Franks' post on this forum of Oct 28, 2015 at 7:03 AM  Post #2702 of 35339)

I have contacted both Chord UK via their website contact form, the US distributor when referred by my initial contact, and now Tom Vaughan Chord UK Pro Audio and Manufacturing, all of whom declined to repair the Mojo since it was out of the one year warranty period. Instead I was told to contact one of the US repair facilities where it would cost me $160 USD for troubleshooting and a battery replacement, more if there were other or additional repairs needed. Mr Vaughan offered to sell me a battery at the cost of 70 UKP, delivered.

Mr. Franks if you're reading, I'm very disappointed in the lack of service I'm receiving from your company. Your assurances of battery life well beyond three years and your claim of ten year battery life would seem to constitute an implicit warranty to a reasonable person. The Mojo is not an inexpensive piece of audio equipment and premature battery failure would seem to me to be something you would want to investigate and correct, if not for continued good customer relations and standing behind your word and products, then at least to determine failure modes and to address them in parts procurement and manufacturing.

As it stands I now have a Mojo rendered unfit for its primary purpose, *portable* self-contained high-quality music. 

I have to say that my experience with the Mojo and Chord customer support has made me reconsider future purchases of Chord Electronics products.

Steve Zettel


----------



## TimeSnow

It pains me to say this, but I am definitely thinking of selling my MOJO before it dies... If the company is bragging about a 10 year life expectancy it should offer a 10 year warranty on the battery. Otherwise it should apologize for that claim and provide REAL information.

This is becoming a regular occurance.


----------



## baiyy1986

Does hugo also has battery problem or just mojo?
Just curious.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 15, 2018)

RiseFall123 said:


> After some weeks, maybe two months with Mojo, that's my feedback:
> 
> IN THE MAIN SPEAKERS RIG
> 
> ...


For me there is absolutely no comparison to my standalone home DAC. I admit though as a portable device for this cheap mojo is just amazing, but I prefer four digits gear.


----------



## RiseFall123

fordski said:


> That's exactly what I do. Just get a reasonably good quality cable that splits the 3.5mm plug into L & R RCA plugs if your amp has RCA inputs. The Mojo make's a great DAC for home use with external amps IMO. When turning on your mojo with an external amp just hold down the volume up and down buttons and it will be preset to 3 Volts line out. If you need to reduce it just click down. 4 clicks down = 1.9 volts.



Me too, exactly, the same, but I leave the standard line-level output voltage and I use my previous rca to rca cable with a converter to 3,5mm by AudioQuest.


----------



## Father Schu

TimeSnow said:


> It pains me to say this, but I am definitely thinking of selling my MOJO before it dies... If the company is bragging about a 10 year life expectancy it should offer a 10 year warranty on the battery. Otherwise it should apologize for that claim and provide REAL information.
> 
> This is becoming a regular occurance.



How many have actually reported battery issues after 6 months or more of regular usage (i.e., battery issue not manifesting itself right out of the box)?  Is this really a reliability issue inside of three years for those with regular usage, or is this just a few pre-mature failures for some unlucky customers?


----------



## TimeSnow

Father Schu said:


> How many have actually reported battery issues after 6 months or more of regular usage (i.e., battery issue not manifesting itself right out of the box)?  Is this really a reliability issue inside of three years for those with regular usage, or is this just a few pre-mature failures for some unlucky customers?



There's been a few recently, and the thing that kills me is that all of them find if basically impossible to get them fixed without spending a tonne of cash. 

And this after you've already spent half a grand on a portable headphone amp.

It just seems ridiculous, and it seems like a risk not really worth taking... or rather... I'm beginning to feel that way.

I use my Mojo for work all the time and if it does I don't necessarily have money to buy a spare one while I spend the money to get the first one fixed. Nor the inclination.

It seems like a smarter move would be - for me - to buy easier to drive headphones for work, and an amp that runs on mains. And forget any notion of using it one the go.

That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Deftone

baiyy1986 said:


> Does hugo also has battery problem or just mojo?
> Just curious.



There is no battery problem...


----------



## Father Schu

TimeSnow said:


> There's been a few recently, and the thing that kills me is that all of them find if basically impossible to get them fixed without spending a tonne of cash.
> 
> And this after you've already spent half a grand on a portable headphone amp.
> 
> ...



I have not had any issues myself but it is concerning if someone else has over 2-3 years and now has to pay a third of the cost for a replacement.  I feel for the guy.


----------



## Shizmoo

Tried this out with my B&W PX headphones, heard no difference in quality with and without the Mojo. I see a lot of people saying it improves SQ or does something, maybe I dont have the hearing for it. I cant tell the difference between 128kbps vs flac in general. Only lower than 128kbps I notice bad quality. I guess if you are similar to me dont bother buying one.


----------



## Deftone (Feb 15, 2018)

Shizmoo said:


> Tried this out with my B&W PX headphones, heard no difference in quality with and without the Mojo. I see a lot of people saying it improves SQ or does something, maybe I dont have the hearing for it. I cant tell the difference between 128kbps vs flac in general. Only lower than 128kbps I notice bad quality. I guess if you are similar to me dont bother buying one.



I would use 320kps if you're in to mp3 and try the Mojo on its own for one full week then go back to your phone or whatever you are using.
If you still cant hear a difference after that then just get some $20 iems, play your 128kps mp3s, enjoy a chunky wallet and be happy that you didnt fall in to the rabbit hole


----------



## baiyy1986

I would say depend on the headphone and song.
I heard one of the huge difference is my friend's Shure 535 red, he don't care about the source and amp, but it is a huge difference.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Will a standard tosslink fit the Mojo? I read somewhere that it won't. Is the heating up during charging an issue?


----------



## MementoMori99 (Feb 16, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## RiseFall123

Shizmoo said:


> Tried this out with my B&W PX headphones, heard no difference in quality with and without the Mojo.



I don't think with such headphone someone will be able to spot any differences.



Dark Helmet said:


> Will a standard tosslink fit the Mojo?



I never checked, I can use a standard optical cable from TV to Mojo?


----------



## Sonic Defender

RiseFall123 said:


> I don't think with such headphone someone will be able to spot any differences.



Why would you say that? Have you owned the P7 or heard it? I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but many people make the completely baseless assumption that only very expensive headphones are capable of revealing all the details in music, which is silly. The P7 is perfectly capable of revealing the full dynamic range of music and the sound signature itself I'm sure would not prevent it from being a suitable tool as per the OPs point. I owned the P7W and thought it was quite a nice headphone. I am just pushing back at the notion that people have to spend offensive amounts of money to hear these special musical qualities that are lost with affordable headphones. I would have to see a very well reasoned argument supported by technical information before I could accept that (in this case) the P7 is not up to the task. Seems like a really big claim that requires some evidence to substantiate.


----------



## ZappaMan

Sonic Defender said:


> Why would you say that? Have you owned the P7 or heard it? I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but many people make the completely baseless assumption that only very expensive headphones are capable of revealing all the details in music, which is silly. The P7 is perfectly capable of revealing the full dynamic range of music and the sound signature itself I'm sure would not prevent it from being a suitable tool as per the OPs point. I owned the P7W and thought it was quite a nice headphone. I am just pushing back at the notion that people have to spend offensive amounts of money to hear these special musical qualities that are lost with affordable headphones. I would have to see a very well reasoned argument supported by technical information before I could accept that (in this case) the P7 is not up to the task. Seems like a really big claim that requires some evidence to substantiate.


I’m always interested in people opinions regarding inexpensive ways to experience something special with music.


----------



## baiyy1986

Sonic Defender said:


> Why would you say that? Have you owned the P7 or heard it? I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but many people make the completely baseless assumption that only very expensive headphones are capable of revealing all the details in music, which is silly. The P7 is perfectly capable of revealing the full dynamic range of music and the sound signature itself I'm sure would not prevent it from being a suitable tool as per the OPs point. I owned the P7W and thought it was quite a nice headphone. I am just pushing back at the notion that people have to spend offensive amounts of money to hear these special musical qualities that are lost with affordable headphones. I would have to see a very well reasoned argument supported by technical information before I could accept that (in this case) the P7 is not up to the task. Seems like a really big claim that requires some evidence to substantiate.


I think what he says is P7 don't need a DAC/amp combo to push it's potential, I used to own a pair of P7 also still have a pair of HD598, I also can't tell the difference when using mojo.
I hear some slight difference using a tube amp, but that is a different story.
Again It is not about price, it is the feature of the headphone.


----------



## Sonic Defender

ZappaMan said:


> I’m always interested in people opinions regarding inexpensive ways to experience something special with music.


I share your interest. Not that I am against very expensive gear, not at all. I think if I had the disposable income, I would spend quite extravagantly. That said, when I have purchased more expensive gear, when I consider the law of diminishing returns I believe that the very best return on investment where audio reproduction is concerned (subjectivity and preference taken into account of course) is found with more affordable gear. A well done headphone at let's say $300 for the sake of example is quite capable of providing excellent audio reproduction and climbing the food chain of audio gear to say a $3000 headphone as I am sure you and everybody in this community knows, does not bring with it a 10 fold increase in audio reproduction quality. 

Anyway, I'm being a broken record here, but I have found well thought out and matched middle of the pack gear is really capable and for me unquestionably yields the best audio return on investment. The stratospheric gear is for the wealthy among us and I am happy for those who go that route, sadly that does not describe my reality, but I am totally fine with that. Cheers.


----------



## Sonic Defender

baiyy1986 said:


> I think what he says is P7 don't need a DAC/amp combo to push it's potential, I used to own a pair of P7 also still have a pair of HD598, I also can't tell the difference when using mojo.
> I hear some slight difference using a tube amp, but that is a different story.
> Again It is not about price, it is the feature of the headphone.


Perhaps, I had considered that possibility, but it did seem to be coming from another perspective, but no matter really. Cheers.


----------



## RiseFall123

Sonic Defender said:


> Why would you say that? Have you owned the P7 or heard it? I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but many people make the completely baseless assumption that only very expensive headphones are capable of revealing all the details in music, which is silly. The P7 is perfectly capable of revealing the full dynamic range of music and the sound signature itself I'm sure would not prevent it from being a suitable tool as per the OPs point. I owned the P7W and thought it was quite a nice headphone. I am just pushing back at the notion that people have to spend offensive amounts of money to hear these special musical qualities that are lost with affordable headphones. I would have to see a very well reasoned argument supported by technical information before I could accept that (in this case) the P7 is not up to the task. Seems like a really big claim that requires some evidence to substantiate.



You wrote “PX” and I found a Bluetooth hp...


----------



## Sonic Defender

RiseFall123 said:


> You wrote “PX” and I found a Bluetooth hp...


My bad. I am still a little confused about what you were trying to say mate, so if I was totally off my apology. I did briefly own the PX and only returned it due to a slight comfort issue. I am actually considering trying it again as I did rather like the PX.


----------



## wchanhk

Hi, I am a new member and therefore not sure whether this is the right place to post my inquiry. Please point me in the right direction if I am here by mistake. 

I have JRemote set up in my IPad Air to control MC22 in my iMac. It works fine with my audio set up, but I also want to listen to music files in my NAS through my headphone when I am elsewhere in the house, so I bought an Apple usb 3 camera kit and a Chord Mojo. When I hooked them up to my Ipad (Ipad to Apple camera kit to (usb to micro usb) Mojo) and chose "This device" (my Ipad) on JRemote, the music was played through the Ipad's speaker or headphone jack, but I could not get it through the connected external dac (the mojo). I was under the impression that whenever I connect the Apple usb 3 camera adaptor, Ipad would default to digital out and stream the digital data to the external dac for conversion, but that's not happening. How can I fix this? Is there setting in my ipad or Jremote or MC22 that I need to fix? I have posted this question in the JRiver forum but didn't get a workable solution. I hope someone here can help.


----------



## baiyy1986

wchanhk said:


> Hi, I am a new member and therefore not sure whether this is the right place to post my inquiry. Please point me in the right direction if I am here by mistake.
> 
> I have JRemote set up in my IPad Air to control MC22 in my iMac. It works fine with my audio set up, but I also want to listen to music files in my NAS through my headphone when I am elsewhere in the house, so I bought an Apple usb 3 camera kit and a Chord Mojo. When I hooked them up to my Ipad (Ipad to Apple camera kit to (usb to micro usb) Mojo) and chose "This device" (my Ipad) on JRemote, the music was played through the Ipad's speaker or headphone jack, but I could not get it through the connected external dac (the mojo). I was under the impression that whenever I connect the Apple usb 3 camera adaptor, Ipad would default to digital out and stream the digital data to the external dac for conversion, but that's not happening. How can I fix this? Is there setting in my ipad or Jremote or MC22 that I need to fix? I have posted this question in the JRiver forum but didn't get a workable solution. I hope someone here can help.


Have you tried other device with apple USB 3 adapter?
Apple USB 3 camera adapter is one of the most confusing cables apple make.


----------



## ZappaMan

wchanhk said:


> Hi, I am a new member and therefore not sure whether this is the right place to post my inquiry. Please point me in the right direction if I am here by mistake.
> 
> I have JRemote set up in my IPad Air to control MC22 in my iMac. It works fine with my audio set up, but I also want to listen to music files in my NAS through my headphone when I am elsewhere in the house, so I bought an Apple usb 3 camera kit and a Chord Mojo. When I hooked them up to my Ipad (Ipad to Apple camera kit to (usb to micro usb) Mojo) and chose "This device" (my Ipad) on JRemote, the music was played through the Ipad's speaker or headphone jack, but I could not get it through the connected external dac (the mojo). I was under the impression that whenever I connect the Apple usb 3 camera adaptor, Ipad would default to digital out and stream the digital data to the external dac for conversion, but that's not happening. How can I fix this? Is there setting in my ipad or Jremote or MC22 that I need to fix? I have posted this question in the JRiver forum but didn't get a workable solution. I hope someone here can help.


I’d say, if the music continues to play as normal, then you have a dodgy cck or usb cable connected to the cck cable.


----------



## GreenBow

Sonic Defender said:


> I share your interest. Not that I am against very expensive gear, not at all. I think if I had the disposable income, I would spend quite extravagantly. That said, when I have purchased more expensive gear, when I consider the law of diminishing returns I believe that the very best return on investment where audio reproduction is concerned (subjectivity and preference taken into account of course) is found with more affordable gear. A well done headphone at let's say $300 for the sake of example is quite capable of providing excellent audio reproduction and climbing the food chain of audio gear to say a $3000 headphone as I am sure you and everybody in this community knows, does not bring with it a 10 fold increase in audio reproduction quality.
> 
> Anyway, I'm being a broken record here, but I have found well thought out and matched middle of the pack gear is really capable and for me unquestionably yields the best audio return on investment. The stratospheric gear is for the wealthy among us and I am happy for those who go that route, sadly that does not describe my reality, but I am totally fine with that. Cheers.



I have to disagree with you in some respect on this post.

For example the Focal Utopia at about £3,500, are arguably the best headphones ever made. I bet that leaves room for a ten times sound quality improvement over the best £350 headphones.

I know from being a Mojo owner and then buying the Hugo 2, that the Hugo 2 was worth it. I can't even put the difference into words. Mojo - £400, Hugo 2 £1800. Therefor 4.5 fold increase in price.  ...... Considering the Mojo is thought widely as the best DAC up to the 2Qute when priced at £1000. (Now the 2Qute can be found for £800 new.) Then it's up to you how you value the Mojo, and then decide how many times it needs to be better. 

I think Hugo 2 has more output power, so better for driving high impedance headphones. It has RCA outputs. Input selection. Filters pre-sets. Two coxial inputs, or rather a double coaxial input. .. Then there's the sound..............


----------



## Sonic Defender

@GreenBow, well how to do you determine if something sounds ten times better? I don't think science is there yet, in fact I know science isn't there yet. That isn't to say that for you the Utopia isn't "ten times" better, that is a perfectly valid, albeit, non-scientific personal evaluation that cant be tested or refuted. I can only say that I am very happy for you that you feel that way about the Utopia, that is the point of this hobby to get that much joy so for you that was money well spent. I still feel that a well done less expensive headphone subjectively can provide a very high level of user satisfaction and beyond that, all of this is just opinion and not something we can test and compare as these experiences are unique, internal experiences beyond study and scrutiny. Even if we study a brain listening to music with an FMRI machine, we can observe activity, but that doesn't tell us how that activity is being experienced, we can simply notice that it occurs.


----------



## ubs28 (Feb 17, 2018)

Sonic Defender said:


> I share your interest. Not that I am against very expensive gear, not at all. I think if I had the disposable income, I would spend quite extravagantly. That said, when I have purchased more expensive gear, when I consider the law of diminishing returns I believe that the very best return on investment where audio reproduction is concerned (subjectivity and preference taken into account of course) is found with more affordable gear. A well done headphone at let's say $300 for the sake of example is quite capable of providing excellent audio reproduction and climbing the food chain of audio gear to say a $3000 headphone as I am sure you and everybody in this community knows, does not bring with it a 10 fold increase in audio reproduction quality.
> 
> Anyway, I'm being a broken record here, but I have found well thought out and matched middle of the pack gear is really capable and for me unquestionably yields the best audio return on investment. The stratospheric gear is for the wealthy among us and I am happy for those who go that route, sadly that does not describe my reality, but I am totally fine with that. Cheers.



While the P7W is a world class leading headphone in terms of wireless headphones, it is not in wired headphone. Far from it.

You don’t need a $3500 headphone to hear the limitations of the P7 in wired mode as the $799 Aeons already exposes it quite easily.

So I have to agree with the other poster that headphones like these are often the limitation.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Feb 17, 2018)

Removed, don't want to continue an unproductive, off topic discussion. Cheers.


----------



## rbalcom (Feb 18, 2018)

wchanhk said:


> Hi, I am a new member and therefore not sure whether this is the right place to post my inquiry. Please point me in the right direction if I am here by mistake.
> 
> I have JRemote set up in my IPad Air to control MC22 in my iMac. It works fine with my audio set up, but I also want to listen to music files in my NAS through my headphone when I am elsewhere in the house, so I bought an Apple usb 3 camera kit and a Chord Mojo. When I hooked them up to my Ipad (Ipad to Apple camera kit to (usb to micro usb) Mojo) and chose "This device" (my Ipad) on JRemote, the music was played through the Ipad's speaker or headphone jack, but I could not get it through the connected external dac (the mojo). I was under the impression that whenever I connect the Apple usb 3 camera adaptor, Ipad would default to digital out and stream the digital data to the external dac for conversion, but that's not happening. How can I fix this? Is there setting in my ipad or Jremote or MC22 that I need to fix? I have posted this question in the JRiver forum but didn't get a workable solution. I hope someone here can help.



Your impression is correct. When the Mojo is correctly connected and turned on, it will replace iPad in the Air Play list with Mojo. It would seem that the Mojo is not connected to the iPad. Things to check include:


Are you using the data micro usb connection on the Mojo? Of the two micro usb jacks, it is the one on the left.
When you turn the Mojo on, the volume balls will light and the on/off ball will cycle through all the colors while the Mojo starts up. If not connected to a source, the on/off ball will not be lit. If the Mojo is connected the on/off ball will be lighted up.
Check the small LED under the right micro usb jack to make sure it is either blue, green or yellow. That is the battery charge indicator. Red means less than 10% battery charge.
You can try to connect your iPad charger to the cck to see if that helps. That should help make sure that the iPad connector has enough power to detect the Mojo and connect it.
I hope that helps. Also check the cables and make sure it is not a bad cable. Good luck. I have the same setup on my iPhone X and iPad Pro and it works fine. Nothing to set on the iPad, Jremote or Media Center 22.

I assume that your iPad Air is running iOS 11.2.5. Versions before 11 were known to not connect to the Mojo.


----------



## baiyy1986

2 o'clock in the morning, can't go to sleep.
I want to share some of my own experience about the price of the gear.
10X expensive gear does not mean 10X much more pleasure of music, it *never* just about the *music*.
In fact, if you want to enjoy music, MP3+iphone+$100 headphone is more than enough.
$200 for headphone, $100 for a DAC, $100 for an amp, congrats you are "*hi-fi*" enough.
So if someone says he buy expansive music for the pleasure of music that is a lie.
Same reason you have a brand new computer with an i9 chip or an i5 chip, 8G ram or 32G ram,8 core or 4 core, does not matter, they are all fast, so what is the difference?
For me, of course, it is all about gear, all about a person who is curious about the capacity what other best person in the world can do, all about how a great team pushes its limit.
Yes, all about the limit.
For example, some of my friends' research is about building a model for the gene detection, the previous model is 98% accurate, his goal is to try to make it 99% or maybe 99.5%,
Well, people will say 98% is good enough, but if no one wants to push the limit, how the society walk forward?
Also why people chasing THD to 0.0000 something? that is pointless to some other people.
The reason I bought the mojo is really simple, not just listen to the music, as I previously mentioned, the only huge difference I experienced is Shure 535, it really gives me a huge improvement of the sound. I am so curious how Chord pushes their limit to put something so tiny but make it so great. Because of this small tiny thing, I start some online course about FPGA, I want to add FPGA to my future research.
I think we should all appreciate the work of art these people make, just like some many hate on the Apple product, there are so many hate on high-end stuff.


----------



## ubs28 (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, you could buy a 720p LCD screen with a 720p player and save alot of money. But I rather spend a bit more and enjoy my movies on a proper 4K TV on 4K resolution.

Just like with audio, I enjoy a movie much more that has the best screen quality as possible.

But ofcourse, you can enjoy good movies and music with lesser equipment.


----------



## stephen0351

where can I buy DSOTM in DSD?


----------



## RiseFall123

stephen0351 said:


> where can I buy DSOTM in DSD?



Are you sure you will get a really improvement?


----------



## ubs28

You can get CD quality which is at 1411 kbps and thus should be good enough if you cannot find the DSD version?


----------



## stephen0351

Im new to high res music, I have a Sony WM1A, I dont have any high res music yet, Im just asking where I can buy Pink Floyd in DSD or FLAC? I tried to get music from other people but they dont come through after they said they would share, no problem, I dont have a problem buying the music, but where? I cant find dsotm anywhere


----------



## miketlse (Feb 18, 2018)

stephen0351 said:


> where can I buy DSOTM in DSD?


There are plenty of SACD for sale on ebay. https://www.ebay.fr/i/183037937253
Like others have mentioned mojo + CD is good enough, unless you want the sacd 5.1 experience.


----------



## stephen0351

miketlse said:


> There are plenty of SACD for sale on ebay. https://www.ebay.fr/i/183037937253
> Like others have mentioned mojo + CD is good enough, unless you want the sacd 5.1 experience.


Crazy! no way Im paying $175 for a cd, lol. so I guess Im seeing that there was no real benefit to buying the WM1A, had I of know I get same quality on my iphone I wouldnt have bought it, I thought I was going to get awesome better quality on the WM1A, lol, oh well live and learn


----------



## Sonic Defender

stephen0351 said:


> Crazy! no way Im paying $175 for a cd, lol. so I guess Im seeing that there was no real benefit to buying the WM1A, had I of know I get same quality on my iphone I wouldnt have bought it, I thought I was going to get awesome better quality on the WM1A, lol, oh well live and learn


Diminishing returns mate, diminishing returns.


----------



## baiyy1986

stephen0351 said:


> Crazy! no way Im paying $175 for a cd, lol. so I guess Im seeing that there was no real benefit to buying the WM1A, had I of know I get same quality on my iphone I wouldnt have bought it, I thought I was going to get awesome better quality on the WM1A, lol, oh well live and learn


New Sony turntable can rip vinyl,which support dsd, I think it’s 300 or something now,that would be a better choice than 175 bucks for one single cd.


----------



## Mython (Feb 18, 2018)

Honestly, standard CD (AKA Redbook) 16 bit 44.1khz (and .flac files of the same resolution) really do sound surprisingly good through Chord DACs. So much so, that I would be more concerned about finding a well-mastered version of an album rather than whether it is higher res than Redbook.

DSOTM is available very cheaply on CD - e.g.: www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004ZN9RWK


If you want to find the best mastered CD version of this album, that is generally considered to be the Japanese 'Black Triangle' pressing, but it's as rare as hens' teeth, to purchase (it does exist in .flac format, in the shadowy regions of cyberspace, but I wouldn't recommend taking that risk).


Some further reading, on the topic of .DSD:

www.head-fi.org/search/6715205/?q=dsd&o=relevance&c[user][0]=394072&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][focal]=0&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][iso]=0&c[p][sonnb_xengallery_photo][aperture]=0


----------



## stephen0351

thanks all! I found a “Japan black triangle” copy of dsotm in Germany for $70 shipped so I got it

Just for general knowledge is it best to find digital remastered versions of albums for high res devices? I pretty much only listen to oldschool classic rock


----------



## WarrenR

I'm having a weird issue with foobar and asio with windows 10.  Sometimes when I stop playing music the globe that indicates sample rate changes from redbook to another colour (orange I think) and ASIO fails to work brining up a foobar error box.  I have to change foobar settings to WASAPI, play a track to get the globe to change to red and then go back to ASIO in settings.

Has anyone has this before?


----------



## Deftone

stephen0351 said:


> Im new to high res music, I have a Sony WM1A, I dont have any high res music yet, Im just asking where I can buy Pink Floyd in DSD or FLAC? I tried to get music from other people but they dont come through after they said they would share, no problem, I dont have a problem buying the music, but where? I cant find dsotm anywhere



16.44 is high resolution, find the original U.K. first press CD, rip to WAV and play back through a Chord DAC. You won’t care about 24/96 or DSD from there onwards.


----------



## musickid

how many taps in mojo? can't find answer anywhere. i know they run half speed of hugo.


----------



## fiddlestickers

I got sick of the Apple cable crapshoot, and decided I had waited long enough for Poly to mature - So I bought a Shanling M1 and updated the firmware so I can use Hibylink app on my phone. 

It's great! 200gb of FLAC on an SD card, and it's been rock solid so far. The only downside is that current firmware doesn't allow power auto shut-off.


----------



## theveterans

musickid said:


> how many taps in mojo? can't find answer anywhere. i know they run half speed of hugo.



Effective 26000 taps, same as Hugo. If Mojo runs the same speed as Hugo, it would've had 52000 taps


----------



## musickid

i thought if mojo runs same speed as hugo you still have 26k taps but here they would be fully utilised. not a doubling of taps.


----------



## theveterans

^ It's twice as much as Hugo, but run at 1/2 speed so 26K effective taps


----------



## musickid

so is it 52k taps in mojo or more like hugo 2's 49k somin?


----------



## Deftone

musickid said:


> how many taps in mojo? can't find answer anywhere. i know they run half speed of hugo.



Around 50,000


----------



## Deftone

musickid said:


> so is it 52k taps in mojo or more like hugo 2's 49k somin?



I think the exact number is still unknown for Mojo but iirc Hugo2 runs same model FPGA as Mojo but this time its running at 101% with 49,000 taps at full speed and 10 element pulse array.


----------



## ubs28

I believe the Mojo is indeed at 50k taps but only runs at half speed due to limitations of having such a compact design.

I am not sure what the Poly does, but its  makes the Mojo sound better. Maybe the Poly allows the Mojo run at higher speeds? (But that is pure speculation on my part)


----------



## etnt

https://darko.audio/2016/03/chord-electronics-extend-mojo-at-canjam-socal-2016/



> Watts’ first WTA model for Chord, the DAC64, ran with 1000 taps. The QuteHD followed with 10,000 taps. The 2Qute and Hugo feature 26,000 taps apiece. Ditto 2015’s Mojo. Chord’s statement decoder DAVE (covered here and here) is powered by a whopping 164,000 taps. Helping the Hugo bros and Mojo along is battery power, augmented by Supercaps and galvanically isolated USB in the TT.


----------



## ubs28

etnt said:


> https://darko.audio/2016/03/chord-electronics-extend-mojo-at-canjam-socal-2016/



John Franks (Mojo Ideas) confirmed that the Mojo has double the taps but runs at half the speed.

Quoting is a bit difficult on the iPhone, but you can look it up.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 19, 2018)

Sonic Defender said:


> @GreenBow, well how to do you determine if something sounds ten times better? I don't think science is there yet, in fact I know science isn't there yet. That isn't to say that for you the Utopia isn't "ten times" better, that is a perfectly valid, albeit, non-scientific personal evaluation that cant be tested or refuted. I can only say that I am very happy for you that you feel that way about the Utopia, that is the point of this hobby to get that much joy so for you that was money well spent. I still feel that a well done less expensive headphone subjectively can provide a very high level of user satisfaction and beyond that, all of this is just opinion and not something we can test and compare as these experiences are unique, internal experiences beyond study and scrutiny. Even if we study a brain listening to music with an FMRI machine, we can observe activity, but that doesn't tell us how that activity is being experienced, we can simply notice that it occurs.



I don't have the Utopia. I was using the example to compare ten times the price.

However with the Hugo 2, you can't really imagine the improvement until you have got used to it. What I mean is being a Mojo owner I tried to imagine the Hugo 2, before I bought it. I tried to evaluate what I thought it could sound like, vs what it costs vs the Mojo. However the Hugo 2 was better in ways and to a level, that I had not imagined. Whether or not it's value is 4.5x the Mojo in sound quality, plus it's other features. That's for the individual to decide. Personally I think high end audio manufacturers are charging too much. As any company will do. (Yet having said that I don't dispute the £1800 that I paid for the Hugo 2. Whatever the market price set is, I think the Hugo 2 was worth it.)

I don't think we are going to agree though. I think you are guess-timating what equipment will be like, and evaluating it monetarily. I suggest you audition the Hugo 2 and listen for a good long time.

I think the Utopia will be mostly worth it, at £3,500 vs a £350 headphone. The experience, quality, surprises, etc will add up to money well spent.  However when I say mostly worth it, I would hope for a flatter response headphone. The Utopia has the very same dip in frequency response around 7KHz as all headphones do. ... Therein lies my question. Products are not perfect, but maybe we are charged as if they are. Maybe though, if the Utopia had a perfectly flat response, then the price could easily be £5000. Basically because we would want the Utopia, no matter what.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Feb 19, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> I don't think we are going to agree though. I think you are guess-timating what equipment will be like, and evaluating it monetarily. I suggest you audition the Hugo 2 and listen for a good long time.


I was part of the Hugo2 tour actually, so I did get a long time with it. That said, I wasn't talking about the Hugo2, I simply was speaking in general terms and only addressed the Utopia as you mentioned it specifically and it sounded like you owned it. My apology for the mistake. And despite having the Mojo here during my time with the Hugo2, I still have no sense of how one decides if component A is x times better sounding than component B. I just don't think that type of determination is possible. Now subjectively, sure, anybody can say and feel rightly that a piece of gear is way better sounding than something else. There is nothing wrong with holding such an opinion, I do it as well. I was just saying that it would be quantifiably impossible to show that for every x amount of dollars spent, these areas of sound reproduction increased in discrete, easy to measure ways that would allow us to say why headphone x is worth 10 times more than headphone B. I don't think there is anything controversial about that.

I also suspect that a perfectly neutral headphone would be perceived by some as boring so there really is no audio utopia (pun intended) as the experience with audio bliss that we strive for is different for each of us.


----------



## Mython (Feb 19, 2018)

etnt said:


> > Watts’ first WTA model for Chord, the DAC64, ran with 1000 taps. The QuteHD followed with 10,000 taps. The 2Qute and Hugo feature 26,000 taps apiece. Ditto 2015’s Mojo. Chord’s statement decoder DAVE (covered here and here) is powered by a whopping 164,000 taps. Helping the Hugo bros and Mojo along is battery power, augmented by Supercaps and galvanically isolated USB in the TT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ubs28 said:


> John Franks (Mojo Ideas) confirmed that the Mojo has double the taps but runs at half the speed.
> 
> Quoting is a bit difficult on the iPhone, but you can look it up.




https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1390#post-12769926


----------



## SilverEars

GreenBow said:


> I think the Utopia will be mostly worth it, at £3,500 vs a £350 headphone. The experience, quality, surprises, etc will add up to money well spent.  However when I say mostly worth it, I would hope for a flatter response headphone. *The Utopia has the very same dip in frequency response around 7KHz as all headphones do*. ... Therein lies my question. Products are not perfect, but maybe we are charged as if they are. Maybe though, if the Utopia had a perfectly flat response, then the price could easily be £5000. Basically because we would want the Utopia, no matter what.






According to Jude's graph, it's the opposite actually.  That's actually where the greater treble energy is around.  Personally, I like the mids to the upper mids, lower treble, but how much energy in the treble can be felt due to this rise.  What's interesting with the Mojo is that it's slightly subdue'd in this region with sibilant recordings.  I like the Mojo with my powered LSR305, and it performs quite well as a dedicated DAC.  Something I notice is that bass response isn't as significant as other DACs I've tried.  Hugo 2 is a bit warmer sounding I've noticed, and also more mids outputted as well.  Mojo tend to put more clarity based on what I've been hearing. 

Question I have is, how is the volume done on the Mojo?  What is the difference between volume control on the operating system compared to directly from the Mojo itself?


----------



## baiyy1986

WarrenR said:


> I'm having a weird issue with foobar and asio with windows 10.  Sometimes when I stop playing music the globe that indicates sample rate changes from redbook to another colour (orange I think) and ASIO fails to work brining up a foobar error box.  I have to change foobar settings to WASAPI, play a track to get the globe to change to red and then go back to ASIO in settings.
> 
> Has anyone has this before?





Sonic Defender said:


> I was part of the Hugo2 tour actually, so I did get a long time with it. That said, I wasn't talking about the Hugo2, I simply was speaking in general terms and only addressed the Utopia as you mentioned it specifically and it sounded like you owned it. My apology for the mistake. And despite having the Mojo here during my time with the Hugo2, I still have no sense of how one decides if component A is x times better sounding than component B. I just don't think that type of determination is possible. Now subjectively, sure, anybody can say and feel rightly that a piece of gear is way better sounding than something else. There is nothing wrong with holding such an opinion, I do it as well. I was just saying that it would be quantifiably impossible to show that for every x amount of dollars spent, these areas of sound reproduction increased in discrete, easy to measure ways that would allow us to say why headphone x is worth 10 times more than headphone B. I don't think there is anything controversial about that.
> 
> I also suspect that a perfectly neutral headphone would be perceived by some as boring so there really is no audio utopia (pun intended) as the experience with audio bliss that we strive for is different for each of us.



I also want to figure out why, so I tested some of the "good" headphones like hd800, lcd3, utopia, I trust my ear than any other reviewers.
In a simple word, it gives you the magical sound. The price is basically building upon the previous product from their company, also cross-talk with other same level headphones.
In my opinion, in this business, they scale the price very good, it used to be classified an under 1000 level, 1000-2000, anything beyond 2000,  (some of the company want to grab the market so they may push their price a little.
But now it is much more like 500,1000,1500,2000,2400, and anything beyond 2400, I would say in the 500 range everything is fine, very musical, this range is the one which start separates the user from buying Beats to this entry level, so this level's product is actually quite good.500-1000 is a much better improvement, to this level. 
But the real thing change beyond 1000, in the range below 1000, you listen to the "music", beyond 1000, you listen to the "headphone". 
Everybody has their own scale of the product, the ratio of price and performance is the main concern for the custom. But I would say in the same company product, the bar is very obvious.
I have th900 and just received a pair of E-MU teak, I like E-MU teak, and online a lot of people says E-MU teak and THx00 is better than TH900, I don't know how they have the conclusion, but in my ear the difference is quite obvious, E-MU is a quite good headphone for 500. I promise it is a good headphone for 500, but if you want me to pay 1000, not even close. Th-900 even a lot of people say they don't like it or whatever, it still sounds like a flagship, it sounds like the best Fostex they ever made, same reason to utopia, they are the best headphone Focal ever made. I agree these headphones should lower the price, which can make more people can enjoy, but business is business.
That is the reason I prefer mojo cause in its price range I can't see anything perform this good in this small size if I really want to upgrade, the only thing that can go another level is HUGO2. 
Anyway this is my opinion.


----------



## IamMathew

Is it technically possible today to fit Hugo 2's output stage (10 element pulse array and 1w into 8 ohms) and 256FS filter into Mojo's tiny chassis?


----------



## ubs28 (Feb 19, 2018)

IamMathew said:


> Is it technically possible today to fit Hugo 2's output stage (10 element pulse array and 1w into 8 ohms) and 256FS filter into Mojo's tiny chassis?



Probably not. We will have to wait a few years till those FPGA chips are available and then we have the Mojo 2 with hopefully the Hugo 2 sound.

The funny thing is, the Poly + Mojo is much closer to the Hugo 2 than without the Poly (Yes, the Hugo 2 is still better but the gap is closed).


----------



## Rob Watts

IamMathew said:


> Is it technically possible today to fit Hugo 2's output stage (10 element pulse array and 1w into 8 ohms) and 256FS filter into Mojo's tiny chassis?


No - power dissipation of 10 elements is an issue, similarly the 256FS filter. I would need to make power savings elsewhere to allow it.


----------



## jpjasmine

jdpark said:


> I just bought a $6 cable to connect my old Denon CD player via coaxial to the Mojo. Very cool! It's nice that you can literally go out and buy a $100 used CD player, as long as it has coaxial output and a good laser/drive system, you can rediscover your CD collection at home. You don't need a computer, a phone, or a DAP to get really nice sound from this baby right on its own. Granted, perhaps you would be better off getting a $600 used CD player from a hi-fi shop, but that's beside the point. With the Mojo you can hook it up to anything, including a CD player lying around the house, and it produces great sound.



jdpark, can you provide a link to the coax cable? I am having a hard time finding one in the usual places (amazon, audio advisor, etc.)

Also, how is the sound? I saw a couple of posts recommending optical connection rather than coax.

--jp


----------



## Armando Cruz (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm another delighted Mojo owner(but in my case I own as well a disproportional ignorance on the matter).If you could help me...I have in  mind acquiring some speakers Monitor audio Bronze 2. Can I plug this speakers directly to chord mojo?(or do I need any separate amp?)  Which cables do I need to do so?(any suggestion of a good ones?) Mojo+Bronze 2 will this be a good combination? Thanks in advance


----------



## jarnopp (Feb 19, 2018)

Armando Cruz said:


> Hi guys, I'm another delighted Mojo owner(but in my case I own as well a disproportional ignorance on the matter).If you could help me...I have in  mind acquiring some speakers Monitor audio Bronze 2. Can I plug this speakers directly to chord mojo?(or do I need any separate amp?)  Which cables do I need to do so?(any suggestion of a good ones?) Mojo+Bronze 2 will this be a good combination? Thanks in advance



At 90 dB, I think they will be a bit insensitive for Mojo, but if you are just experimenting, you can try it. If you want to make Mojo the basis of your speaker system, without an amp, you may want to audition something more efficient like the Klipsch (Reference Premier RP-160M) or Omega (Super 3i Montors), which are roughly in the same price range. There will be trade-offs though, like volume and bass.


----------



## Zojokkeli

baiyy1986 said:


> I also want to figure out why, so I tested some of the "good" headphones like hd800, lcd3, utopia, I trust my ear than any other reviewers.
> In a simple word, it gives you the magical sound. The price is basically building upon the previous product from their company, also cross-talk with other same level headphones.
> In my opinion, in this business, they scale the price very good, it used to be classified an under 1000 level, 1000-2000, anything beyond 2000,  (some of the company want to grab the market so they may push their price a little.
> But now it is much more like 500,1000,1500,2000,2400, and anything beyond 2400, I would say in the 500 range everything is fine, very musical, this range is the one which start separates the user from buying Beats to this entry level, so this level's product is actually quite good.500-1000 is a much better improvement, to this level.
> ...



Another happy TH900 and Mojo owner here. Awesome sound and a wonderful pairing.


----------



## jdpark

jpjasmine said:


> jdpark, can you provide a link to the coax cable? I am having a hard time finding one in the usual places (amazon, audio advisor, etc.)
> 
> Also, how is the sound? I saw a couple of posts recommending optical connection rather than coax.
> 
> --jp



Actually you don't really need a "coax" cable, you just need a regular cable with an RCA interconnect on one end and a mini-jack on the other. Although coax cables are supposed to be 75 Ohm from point A to point B, many cheap ones actually aren't up to these specs.  (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...oax-or-does-it-have-to-be-a-75ohm-one.563361/)

The sound was passable. I would say USB is sharper, more defined and with more body. I have never used the optical input. I wouldn't recommend using a CD player and a regular cable from the coax digital output to the mini-jack of the Mojo unless that's your only option. In that case, go for it, and enjoy your CDs.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 20, 2018)

Sonic Defender said:


> I was part of the Hugo2 tour actually, so I did get a long time with it. That said, I wasn't talking about the Hugo2, I simply was speaking in general terms and only addressed the Utopia as you mentioned it specifically and it sounded like you owned it. My apology for the mistake. And despite having the Mojo here during my time with the Hugo2, I still have no sense of how one decides if component A is x times better sounding than component B. I just don't think that type of determination is possible. Now subjectively, sure, anybody can say and feel rightly that a piece of gear is way better sounding than something else. There is nothing wrong with holding such an opinion, I do it as well. I was just saying that it would be quantifiably impossible to show that for every x amount of dollars spent, these areas of sound reproduction increased in discrete, easy to measure ways that would allow us to say why headphone x is worth 10 times more than headphone B. I don't think there is anything controversial about that.
> 
> I also suspect that a perfectly neutral headphone would be perceived by some as boring so there really is no audio utopia (pun intended) as the experience with audio bliss that we strive for is different for each of us.



Well when I first got the Hugo 2, I knew and heard it was better. The extra (shall we say) 3D effect was standout. However I was not used to it, and it took a while to acclimatise to. It took a while to hear the sounds as whole. Initially it seemed like I was hearing the Mojo but extra sound stuck on the side of the Mojo sound. Meaning for a particular sound in the sound field. This is using amplifier and speakers. After about two weeks I saw that the sounds were whole, but it took longer to totally get it. I think it took me about a month before I was putting Hugo to play, and was knowing what to expect. (That doesn't mean the Hugo 2 does not astonish me every day.) I remember it taking about that long with the Mojo too. I remember it being all uphill from about ten day to two weeks.

I knew instantly though that the Hugo 2 was perfect. It was neutral with a natural warmth to the sound. I knew I would soon hear all the extra sounds as a whole and it was just a matter of time. It wasn't just the 3D effect that was more noticeable. There were details everywhere. Sounds I had not heard before. Sounds that were there before, but sounded off, now sounded spine tingling. ... You have to bear in mind also that I am not using Hugo 2 on top end kit. There is much more to hear than I am hearing. I only use budget Rega Brio (2017 version), and Dynaudio Emit M10.

On my headphones, the Hugo 2 is virtually wasted. I only have the Grado 225e. They just sound of the plastic they are made of, when paired with Hugo 2. I should however give myself longer to try them, and acclimatise, as explained above.

I have to completely disagree that flat is not exciting. I won't buy equipment that is not balanced. I find it too hard to pair other equipment with if I buy off balanced. Secondly you don't get to hear what the musicians and engineering were meant to be doing. The Hugo 2 is neutral, and for that it's perfect.




SilverEars said:


> According to Jude's graph, it's the opposite actually.  That's actually where the greater treble energy is around.  Personally, I like the mids to the upper mids, lower treble, but how much energy in the treble can be felt due to this rise.  What's interesting with the Mojo is that it's slightly subdue'd in this region with sibilant recordings.  I like the Mojo with my powered LSR305, and it performs quite well as a dedicated DAC.  Something I notice is that bass response isn't as significant as other DACs I've tried.  Hugo 2 is a bit warmer sounding I've noticed, and also more mids outputted as well.  Mojo tend to put more clarity based on what I've been hearing.
> 
> Question I have is, how is the volume done on the Mojo?  What is the difference between volume control on the operating system compared to directly from the Mojo itself?



Ok thank you. I was being vague when I quoted 7KHz, because I could not remember the exact frequency. I will likely remember now though, as I have been wrong and made a fool of myself. However the point is that I think it's shame that all headphones do this. You can't get better than flat. Nothing better than balanced sound.

It astonishes me that people find the Mojo has better clarity than Hugo 2. The Hugo 2 is somewhere else completely compared to the Mojo. No insult to the Mojo either because it's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## IamMathew

Rob Watts said:


> No - power dissipation of 10 elements is an issue, similarly the 256FS filter. I would need to make power savings elsewhere to allow it.



Thanks for fast reply. So better OP stage = necessarily bigger DAC?

How big is the impact of output stage of your DAC design on sound quality compared to the impact the digital part (digital filtering/ FPGA DAC firmware) has?
Or else- if I were to buy Hugo 2, what would give me more SQ upgrade over Mojo- better output stage, or better FPGA filtering algorithm?
Thanks


----------



## jpjasmine

jdpark said:


> Actually you don't really need a "coax" cable, you just need a regular cable with an RCA interconnect on one end and a mini-jack on the other. Although coax cables are supposed to be 75 Ohm from point A to point B, many cheap ones actually aren't up to these specs.  (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...oax-or-does-it-have-to-be-a-75ohm-one.563361/)
> 
> The sound was passable. I would say USB is sharper, more defined and with more body. I have never used the optical input. I wouldn't recommend using a CD player and a regular cable from the coax digital output to the mini-jack of the Mojo unless that's your only option. In that case, go for it, and enjoy your CDs.



Thanks. My transport is actually a raspberry pi -> i2s dac (allo digi one) coax out -> dac. Mojo may not be the way for me to go then...


----------



## Sonic Defender

@GreenBow, I also found the Hugo2 to be stunning, and as you described in, rather neutral with a natural warmth. Fantastic device to be sure. I also thought the Mojo was fabulous. My point has never been about the Mojo or the Hugo2s abilities. Anyway, great that you are enjoying your gear so much.


----------



## Deftone

Interesting to find out after spending the day with mojo that the bass is so solid and palpable on IE800S I haven’t had this on other sources, it can be quite addictive!


----------



## ScareDe2

Just wanted to share, I went to the store with the Mojo + Fiio (connected with a coax cable) and to my ears this combo works best with less expensive and neutralish headphones. The best synergy was with: BeyerDynamic DT770 250 > Focal Spirit Pro > Focal Utopia > AKG K812 > Grado SR80. Grado is not neutral so it was an easy last. Interesting that the Focal Spirit actually sounded better than the Utopia with the Mojo. But the DT770 really is the best. If I had to keep just one headphone for portable solution, this one reigns supreme.


----------



## Deftone

ScareDe2 said:


> Just wanted to share, I went to the store with the Mojo + Fiio (connected with a coax cable) and to my ears this combo works best with less expensive and neutralish headphones. The best synergy was with: BeyerDynamic DT770 250 > Focal Spirit Pro > Focal Utopia > AKG K812 > Grado SR80. Grado is not neutral so it was an easy last. Interesting that the Focal Spirit actually sounded better than the Utopia with the Mojo. But the DT770 really is the best. If I had to keep just one headphone for portable solution, this one reigns supreme.



What was it about the sound that made you prefer these pairings? I’d like to know I’m more detail.


----------



## ScareDe2 (Feb 20, 2018)

With the K812 the emphasize is on the soundstage, very big and combined with the mojo the music seems to lack some snap/punch. I don't think the Mojo brings the K812 to its full potential. With the Utopia there was a focus on the nuances, I would hear with precision like how hard the drummer hits his symbal, but it was an analytical experience rather than emotional. Was like, look this is all the little things the musicians are doing. It sounded too technical.

With the DT770 the sound is more balanced. It sounds good and my focus stays even, I don't get lost in one things like, details or soundstage. It just seems right. the Focal Spirit Pro is a close second but I think it was not driven with enough power. Or at least, it was less engaging than with the DT770.


----------



## Armando Cruz

jarnopp said:


> At 90 dB, I think they will be a bit insensitive for Mojo, but if you are just experimenting, you can try it. If you want to make Mojo the basis of your speaker system, without an amp, you may want to audition something more efficient like the Klipsch (Reference Premier RP-160M) or Omega (Super 3i Montors), which are roughly in the same price range. There will be trade-offs though, like volume and bass.



Much appreciated for your answer jarnopp(spot on!).Most of the time I use headphones to hear my music( I have it a beyerdynamic 1990 pro connected to my mojo, the sound is STUNNING by the way ) . I would like to have some speakers , but I really Really don't want to spent much money on it. I live in uk, the Monitor audio bronze it as a price of 279 , while Klipsch cost it's around 500 pounds...It's almost the double in here... Because of that I do not feel much attracted to klipsch:\ . I was thinking... is there any amplifier ( without dac hardware in it )between 200 and 300 that could do the work ? This way I could use chord mojo as dac only( does it sound good to you? I heard that chord mojo  does it a very nice job working just as dac)


----------



## Sonic Defender

Armando Cruz said:


> Much appreciated for your answer jarnopp(spot on!).Most of the time I use headphones to hear my music( I have it a beyerdynamic 1990 pro connected to my mojo, the sound is STUNNING by the way ) . I would like to have some speakers , but I really Really don't want to spent much money on it. I live in uk, the Monitor audio bronze it as a price of 279 , while Klipsch cost it's around 500 pounds...It's almost the double in here... Because of that I do not feel much attracted to klipsch:\ . I was thinking... is there any amplifier ( without dac hardware in it )between 200 and 300 that could do the work ? This way I could use chord mojo as dac only( does it sound good to you? I heard that chord mojo  does it a very nice job working just as dac)


Yes as a DAC alone the Mojo is quite competent. I happen to like the sonic signature of the Mojo very much. For amps you should be able to find quite a few solid options, certainly if you are willing to look used. I would also say look into the Polk Audio American HiFi line. I purchased the S20 I think and I am quite pleased with the performance to price. Not sure if Polk is expensive in the UK. What about Mordaunt Short speakers? have you looked into them? My friend had a set of their entry level bookshelf speakers, Carnival 1 I believe, and they were also surprisingly nice. I guess it depends on your listening goals, the room, do you want to do nearfield listening, that type of thing. I found supporting the S20s with a modest REL TZero sub in a small room and nearfield listening to work very well for my needs.


----------



## jarnopp

Armando Cruz said:


> Much appreciated for your answer jarnopp(spot on!).Most of the time I use headphones to hear my music( I have it a beyerdynamic 1990 pro connected to my mojo, the sound is STUNNING by the way ) . I would like to have some speakers , but I really Really don't want to spent much money on it. I live in uk, the Monitor audio bronze it as a price of 279 , while Klipsch cost it's around 500 pounds...It's almost the double in here... Because of that I do not feel much attracted to klipsch:\ . I was thinking... is there any amplifier ( without dac hardware in it )between 200 and 300 that could do the work ? This way I could use chord mojo as dac only( does it sound good to you? I heard that chord mojo  does it a very nice job working just as dac)



Well, since you can get the Monitor Audio so reasonably, that makes sense. I own this amp and it’s pretty respectable in the price range:
https://emotiva.com/collections/basx-series/products/a-100

Here is the UK dealer inquiry link:
http://www.karma-av.co.uk/ui/content/contactus.aspx


----------



## Rob Watts

IamMathew said:


> Thanks for fast reply. So better OP stage = necessarily bigger DAC?
> 
> How big is the impact of output stage of your DAC design on sound quality compared to the impact the digital part (digital filtering/ FPGA DAC firmware) has?
> Or else- if I were to buy Hugo 2, what would give me more SQ upgrade over Mojo- better output stage, or better FPGA filtering algorithm?
> Thanks



With portable devices it is all about power, from two POV - battery life, and how warm the unit gets. So a bigger case = bigger more capable batteries, and larger surface area to dissipate the heat. So Mojo's FPGA has half the power than Hugo 2's - even though it's the same FPGA - as pretty much with Hugo 2 I am using max capacity and max internal clock speeds. And I can increase the element count on Hugo 2, as more power is available. So when using it as a DAC, the improvements are mostly down to the FPGA and the 10e pulse array.

Now the OP stage design is quite different in that Hugo 2 uses the method I created for Dave - the 2nd order analogue noise shaper - and this has big benefits particularly when using low impedance loads, such as anything below say 100 ohms. Distortion with low loads does not significantly increase with Hugo 2, and this is down to the analogue noise shaper topology. So the benefits of this will depend upon the headphone used.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Armando Cruz said:


> Hi guys, I'm another delighted Mojo owner(but in my case I own as well a disproportional ignorance on the matter).If you could help me...I have in  mind acquiring some speakers Monitor audio Bronze 2. Can I plug this speakers directly to chord mojo?(or do I need any separate amp?)  Which cables do I need to do so?(any suggestion of a good ones?) Mojo+Bronze 2 will this be a good combination? Thanks in advance


Check out the Onkyo A-9010 + Q Acoustics 3020 pairing.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 21, 2018)

Armando Cruz said:


> Much appreciated for your answer jarnopp(spot on!).Most of the time I use headphones to hear my music( I have it a beyerdynamic 1990 pro connected to my mojo, the sound is STUNNING by the way ) . I would like to have some speakers , but I really Really don't want to spent much money on it. I live in uk, the Monitor audio bronze it as a price of 279 , while Klipsch cost it's around 500 pounds...It's almost the double in here... Because of that I do not feel much attracted to klipsch:\ . I was thinking... is there any amplifier ( without dac hardware in it )between 200 and 300 that could do the work ? This way I could use chord mojo as dac only( does it sound good to you? I heard that chord mojo  does it a very nice job working just as dac)



If you prepared to spend £500 on speakers, don't overlook the Dynaudio Emit M10. (I have a pair on my desktop now, doing their job.) They are good at low volumes so good for desktop use. You might need a bit of space behind them so consider that. (I have managed to get almost 30cm behind them.) Also the new KEF Q350, but they say not so good at low volume.

Amplifiers in your price range would be the Onkyo A-9010, at approximately £200. (The Marantz PM6006 has an onboard DAC.)  I imagine the Marantz probably outperforms the Onkyo on analogue amplification. However I am not sure, and the Onkyo is said to be very good for the price. However since you can pick the Marantz up for a bargain these days. The Marantz actually might be the one to buy.

Good luck with Mojo through your kit. I'd also recommend trying an AudioQuest Jitterbug. It tames the Mojo somewhat and makes the USB signature more like the optical. Threfore making it more pleasant with partnering kit.

I had the Mojo through the Dynaudio Emit M10 and the Rega Brio (2017). Uh-mazing.


----------



## Armando Cruz

GreenBow said:


> If you prepared to spend £500 on speakers, don't overlook the Dynaudio Emit M10. (I have a pair on my desktop now, doing their job.) They are good at low volumes so good for desktop use. You might need a bit of space behind them so consider that. (I have managed to get almost 30cm behind them.) Also the new KEF Q350, but they say not so good at low volume.
> 
> Amplifiers in your price range would be the Onkyo A-9010, at approximately £200. (The Marantz PM6006 has an onboard DAC.)  I imagine the Marantz probably outperforms the Onkyo on analogue amplification. However I am not sure, and the Onkyo is said to be very good for the price. However since you can pick the Marantz up for a bargain these days. The Marantz actually might be the one to buy.
> 
> ...


A BIG thank you to all of you guys(5 Stars).Between all of the options you gave to me, I'm gonna give some thoughts and make up my mind.


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> I had the Mojo through the Dynaudio Emit M10



Just bought the M20.


----------



## Armando Cruz

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Check out the Onkyo A-9010 + Q Acoustics 3020 pairing.



I checked , and I liked!
I saw a bundle Onkyo A9010+Acoustics 3020 = 319 pounds. Just the amp alone it's 229  ,I will end up spending 110 pounds in this speakers( sounds gorgeous to me !).Thanks for saving me money,it was what I was looking for, I didn't want to spent much money in the first place. It's for small room, I think it will serve me well.


----------



## GreenBow

RiseFall123 said:


> Just bought the M20.



Exciting! More bass and scale, than the M10. (More volume too, because they are 4ohm, compared to 6ohm M10.)

I have the Hugo 2 now, but I loved the Mojo, Rega Brio, M10 combination. Before that I had the active speakers Q Acoustics BT3 on my desktop. Once I bought the speaker and amplifier combination, I felt I wasn't squinting with my ears any more.


----------



## GreenBow

Armando Cruz said:


> I checked , and I liked!
> I saw a bundle Onkyo A9010+Acoustics 3020 = 319 pounds. Just the amp alone it's 229  ,I will end up spending 110 pounds in this speakers( sounds gorgeous to me !).Thanks for saving me money,it was what I was looking for, I didn't want to spent much money in the first place. It's for small room, I think it will serve me well.



I think if you're going totally budget, that is absolutely the way to go. Remember to budget for speaker cable, to get the best from your kit. I use Chord Clearway, £10 meter. There are cheaper alternatives, but check reviews. Just google "best speaker cable" and at the least, you'll find the What Hifi list in order.

When I mentioned the Marantz PM6006, I meant the original one. They have released a PM6006 UK edition, but I have not seen reviews on that. I know however that the Marantz PM6006 UK edition CD player, won best award for CD player up £1000. Considering it costs £450, that's pretty cool. I bet a file source like a phone or a computer, with a Mojo would compete quite happily with it though. I think the Mojo would probably be better.


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> I have the Hugo 2 now, but I loved the Mojo, Rega Brio, M10 combination.



How many hours of burn in your M10?

What distance from behind wall?

Plug foams yes or not?


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 22, 2018)

I have mine about 30cm from the rear 'wall'. They are on my desk, but my desk is in front of a window, meaning the window bay gives me space. The window is my wall. ..... I do not use foam plugs. I think the bass balance mix is fine; perfect.

However if I am very close up to the speakers, on my desk, there is a slight drop in bass. (That's something to do with physics of sound.) I just roll my chair back a bit if I need to, and the tone fills in again.


----------



## Armando Cruz (Feb 22, 2018)

Sonic Defender said:


> Yes as a DAC alone the Mojo is quite competent. I happen to like the sonic signature of the Mojo very much. For amps you should be able to find quite a few solid options, certainly if you are willing to look used. I would also say look into the Polk Audio American HiFi line. I purchased the S20 I think and I am quite pleased with the performance to price. Not sure if Polk is expensive in the UK. What about Mordaunt Short speakers? have you looked into them? My friend had a set of their entry level bookshelf speakers, Carnival 1 I believe, and they were also surprisingly nice. I guess it depends on your listening goals, the room, do you want to do nearfield listening, that type of thing. I found supporting the S20s with a modest REL TZero sub in a small room and nearfield listening to work very well for my needs.



Is there any sub out there... Even more modest(like 200 pounds) than the REL TZero(350 pounds) sub? For what I read the Q Acoustics lacks bass,not having bass it's simple not an option...


----------



## Armando Cruz

Armando Cruz said:


> Is there any sub out there... Even more modest(like 200 pounds) than the REL TZero(350 pounds) sub? For what I read the Q Acoustics lacks bass,not having bass it's simple not an option...


I'm visualising on ebay a lots of sub between 150 and 200 with 100W for a small room, I just don't know what it goes well with Acoustics 3020. I'm not expecting anything divine for this price. Just something that doesn't making me wonder... where is the bloody bass?


----------



## Mython

Guys,  may I (nicely) ask you to take this discussion to PM, please?

Cheers


----------



## Armando Cruz

Mython said:


> Guys,  may I (nicely) ask you to take this discussion to PM, please?
> 
> Cheers


 Absolutely I should had done that , I just realise that now


----------



## Mython

Armando Cruz said:


> Absolutely I should had done that , I just realise that now



Thanks. If you'd like to save any of your above discussion, then please go ahead and do so, now, and then I can ask a mod to do a little house-cleaning.

No heavy-handedness intended, just trying to keep the thread on-topic for others 


 

All the best.


----------



## paulgc

@MoonAudio now has USB-C Dragon Cables. Ordered one to use with my MacBook Pro and Mojo. Audioquest seems to be behind the curve on this one.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Feb 22, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## myusernameislove (Feb 22, 2018)

*What are the best Universal IEM pairings with Mojo in the 1k USD region?* *Please advice.* I was thinking about Oriolus or Andromeda - two different signatures (bassy-warm-thick VS balanced-airy) - but Andromeda does not pair well with Mojo. I own IFi iEMatch, but I would prefer pairing, that does not require me to use it. Do you know of any other excelent pairings aside of Oriolus V2/Reborn, and could you write word or two about its sound character and why would you personally choose it over the other options out there? It will be my first IEM with such a price. *I am also interested in CIEM recommendations with the same sound characteristics and same (1k)  price tag.*

I own one V sounding earphone (Echobox Finder X1), and I would like my next IEM to sound more balanced (not too V sound = not too recessed midrange). I also own modded HE-400i and I like its warm tone. It lacks the coherency and musical consistency of Hifiman Edition X V2's sound because it (HE-400i) tends to sound too analytical in direct comparison with Edition X V2 to me. I liked this effortless and consistent musical presentation of Edition X V2 very much. I do not mind listening to a warmer sound signature but too much of warmness in midrange is not a requirement. There should be some, I just do not know how much of it. It must not sound cold, dry or analytical (it should take my attention to the song itself, not to the separated instruments). I am probably looking for coherent musical presentation with certain body and very good tuning that makes sense to the ears of the listener. I like to listen mostly to acoustic music (Bela Fleck), hard rock (Queen, Stevie Wonder, Mike Oldfield), classical music (Beethoven piano sonatas and lots of various symphonies) and occasionaly pop, Metallica and even dance music. What IEM would you advice me to choose for Mojo? Thank you.


----------



## Mython

Sonic Defender said:


> Fair enough, but you do realize that if you go back in the history of this thread it has wandered off many times in the past, and it will so again. Cheers.



Perhaps.

Also, I am no angel, myself. I know that.

To re-iterate: my remarks weren't intended negatively - I was only making a peaceful and not unreasonable request, as the off-topic may have continued quite a bit further.

No heavyhandedness intended, and no offence intended. I hope that was obvious from the polite & relaxed tone of my opening request.


----------



## Mython

myusernameislove said:


> What are the best Universal IEM pairings with Mojo in the 1k USD region? I was thinking about Oriolus or Andromeda - two different signatures (bassy-warm-thick VS balanced-airy) - but Andromeda does not pair well with Mojo. I own IFi iEMatch, but I would prefer pairing, that does not require me to use it. Do you know of any other excelent pairings aside of Oriolus V2/Reborn, and could you write word or two about its sound character? Thank you.



You might also care to consider one of EE's new lineup


----------



## myusernameislove (Feb 22, 2018)

Mython said:


> You might also care to consider one of EE's new lineup


I know about it, but which one of it? Remember, it should be the best available option for 1k. It does not need to be EE, if better price/value ratio is found elsewhere. I would like someone to name few real gems that pair very well with Mojo around 1k


----------



## Deftone (Feb 22, 2018)

myusernameislove said:


> I know about it, but which one of it? Remember, it should be the best available option for 1k. It does not need to be EE, if better price/value ratio is found elsewhere. I would like someone to name few real gems that pair very well with Mojo around 1k



IE800S performs on the same level of $2K flagship customs for “only” $1K

I’m using the IE800S Mojo combination right now.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Mython said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> Also, I am no angel, myself. I know that.
> 
> ...


Bummer, as you can see I deleted my post, but obviously you were replying while I was editing! I realized that your suggestion was reasonable and even if OT chats were common (like this one!!) they are still best via PM. No harm no foul mate, cheers.


----------



## etnt

myusernameislove said:


> *What are the best Universal IEM pairings with Mojo in the 1k USD region?* *Please advice.* I was thinking about Oriolus or Andromeda - two different signatures (bassy-warm-thick VS balanced-airy) - but Andromeda does not pair well with Mojo. I own IFi iEMatch, but I would prefer pairing, that does not require me to use it. Do you know of any other excelent pairings aside of Oriolus V2/Reborn, and could you write word or two about its sound character and why would you personally choose it over the other options out there? It will be my first IEM with such a price. *I am also interested in CIEM recommendations with the same sound characteristics and same (1k)  price tag.*
> 
> I own one V sounding earphone (Echobox Finder X1), and I would like my next IEM to sound more balanced (not too V sound = not too recessed midrange). I also own modded HE-400i and I like its warm tone. It lacks the coherency and musical consistency of Hifiman Edition X V2's sound because it (HE-400i) tends to sound too analytical in direct comparison with Edition X V2 to me. I liked this effortless and consistent musical presentation of Edition X V2 very much. I do not mind listening to a warmer sound signature but too much of warmness in midrange is not a requirement. There should be some, I just do not know how much of it. It must not sound cold, dry or analytical (it should take my attention to the song itself, not to the separated instruments). I am probably looking for coherent musical presentation with certain body and very good tuning that makes sense to the ears of the listener. I like to listen mostly to acoustic music (Bela Fleck), hard rock (Queen, Stevie Wonder, Mike Oldfield), classical music (Beethoven piano sonatas and lots of various symphonies) and occasionaly pop, Metallica and even dance music. What IEM would you advice me to choose for Mojo? Thank you.


Acoustune 1551


----------



## miketlse

myusernameislove said:


> I know about it, but which one of it? Remember, it should be the best available option for 1k. It does not need to be EE, if better price/value ratio is found elsewhere. I would like someone to name few real gems that pair very well with Mojo around 1k


SE 846, AKT8IE, for a start.
Etymotic iems have fans, but not everyone likes the deep penetrative of the earbuds. Also some users hear background hiss with very sensitive iems like the SE846, but most users seem ok.
So it is difficult for owners to give a definitive one best iem, because criteria like music type, comfort, hiss, fully sealed or open, can influence the choice. Even so you should get an interesting short-list of iems to demo, and make your final choice.


----------



## Zojokkeli

myusernameislove said:


> *What are the best Universal IEM pairings with Mojo in the 1k USD region?* *Please advice.* I was thinking about Oriolus or Andromeda - two different signatures (bassy-warm-thick VS balanced-airy) - but Andromeda does not pair well with Mojo. I own IFi iEMatch, but I would prefer pairing, that does not require me to use it. Do you know of any other excelent pairings aside of Oriolus V2/Reborn, and could you write word or two about its sound character and why would you personally choose it over the other options out there? It will be my first IEM with such a price. *I am also interested in CIEM recommendations with the same sound characteristics and same (1k)  price tag.*
> 
> I own one V sounding earphone (Echobox Finder X1), and I would like my next IEM to sound more balanced (not too V sound = not too recessed midrange). I also own modded HE-400i and I like its warm tone. It lacks the coherency and musical consistency of Hifiman Edition X V2's sound because it (HE-400i) tends to sound too analytical in direct comparison with Edition X V2 to me. I liked this effortless and consistent musical presentation of Edition X V2 very much. I do not mind listening to a warmer sound signature but too much of warmness in midrange is not a requirement. There should be some, I just do not know how much of it. It must not sound cold, dry or analytical (it should take my attention to the song itself, not to the separated instruments). I am probably looking for coherent musical presentation with certain body and very good tuning that makes sense to the ears of the listener. I like to listen mostly to acoustic music (Bela Fleck), hard rock (Queen, Stevie Wonder, Mike Oldfield), classical music (Beethoven piano sonatas and lots of various symphonies) and occasionaly pop, Metallica and even dance music. What IEM would you advice me to choose for Mojo? Thank you.



Definitely give Noble Audio Dulce Bass a shot. Lush mids and a nice, full bodied sound signature.


----------



## myusernameislove (Feb 23, 2018)

etnt said:


> Acoustune 1551


I choosed these. Can you please share you impressions with them (possibly with Mojo)? How would you compare them to the other IEMs you own? Thank you.


----------



## paulgc

paulgc said:


> @MoonAudio now has USB-C Dragon Cables. Ordered one to use with my MacBook Pro and Mojo. Audioquest seems to be behind the curve on this one.



@MoonAudio never fails to amaze me ordered late on the 21st and on my desk on the 23rd in Toronto.


----------



## etnt

myusernameislove said:


> I choosed these. Can you please share you impressions with them (possibly with Mojo)? How would you compare them to the other IEMs you own? Thank you.


plenty of impressions here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/acoustune-hs1501-al-hs1551-cu.853285/

impactful bass, warm mids and nice trebles without getting sibilant. not exactly neutral, veering to the warm side but sounding very musical and full bodied.

though i only listened to them for a few hours, chose it's bassier brother 1501 in the end.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Hi all,

I am waiting for my Chord Poly to arrive and I have been messing with a CCK. Intermittent clipping etc with the latest iOS abound, 2 CcKs later.

I have perused this thread and it seems that this just isn’t going to work. I’d like someone to verify for me that this is the current state of affairs with Mojo and iPhoneX


----------



## Deftone

Not iPhone X but I’m using iPhone 8 with mojo sometimes and its always worked fine. It’s the cck with two ports on the bottom for charging as well.


----------



## majo123

Does anyone use shanling m1 as transport for mojo ? I was wondering how good they pair up? I ask as in my experience of different transports phones daps etc there are some that sound better than others.


----------



## 435279

majo123 said:


> Does anyone use shanling m1 as transport for mojo ? I was wondering how good they pair up? I ask as in my experience of different transports phones daps etc there are some that sound better than others.



Yes I do, it sounds great to me with any DAC I've used it with, Mojo, Hugo2, Oppo HA-2se, Ifi Nano BL, etc, etc. It just works and works well.


----------



## majo123

SteveOliver said:


> Yes I do, it sounds great to me with any DAC I've used it with, Mojo, Hugo2, Oppo HA-2se, Ifi Nano BL, etc, etc. It just works and works well.


Thanks, i have tried 3 different transports, galaxy s7 which I thought was awful , I read some comments on the net of people saying they can't tell the difference from there phone, with that pairing I agree.
Fiio x7 through micro usb again for me mediocre but better .
Opus1 is a lot better but optical and doesn't bypass internal dac can sound on the very odd occasion a bit too processed.
Best use so far from me is laptop.
I'm thinking of buy the m1


----------



## x RELIC x (Feb 25, 2018)

majo123 said:


> and doesn't bypass internal dac can sound on the very odd occasion a bit too processed.



Just to clear things up here in case it confuses others... If the signal goes through the Opus1’s DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter) then the Mojo would not be able to decode it because it would be an analogue signal if it went through the DAC of the Opus1. Optical output is digital and there is no way to output an analogue signal from the Opus1’s DAC through optical.

So no, the Opus1 DAC is not used to output the signal through optical to the Mojo.


----------



## majo123

peter123 said:


> There shouldn't be any difference between transports, that being said Android (on phones) does do a lot of strange things to the sound.





x RELIC x said:


> Just to clear things up here in case it confuses others... If the signal goes through the Opus1’s DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter) then the Mojo would not be able to decode it because it would be an analogue signal if it went through the DAC of the Opus1. Optical output is digital and there is no way to output an analogue signal from the Opus1’s DAC through optical.
> 
> So no, the Opus1 DAC is not used to output the signal through optical to the Mojo.



I stand corrected...Thanks dude didn't know that.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Deftone said:


> Not iPhone X but I’m using iPhone 8 with mojo sometimes and its always worked fine. It’s the cck with two ports on the bottom for charging as well.


I am already 2 single port CCKs in.... not sure I want to go fork more money over.

Anyone with an iPhoneX and regular CCK?


----------



## Gosod

Mojo - works with the fiio L5 cable?


----------



## miketlse

Gosod said:


> Mojo - works with the fiio L5 cable?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-17#post-11995306


----------



## Gosod

miketlse said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-17#post-11995306


So it will work? via the line output?


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Gosod said:


> So it will work? via the line output?


No, not at all.


----------



## Gosod

If it can work with the cable that is in the picture then why can't he work with the cable from the L5? don't understand.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Gosod said:


> If it can work with the cable that is in the picture then why can't he work with the cable from the L5? don't understand.


Mojo cannot accept analog input. L5 is analog line out for walkman.
For Digital out from walkman to mojo you need Fiio's L27.
http://www.fiio.net/en/products/80


----------



## GreenBow

@mathi8vadhanan 

I read that the ZX300 works Mojo. Even better it works with the standard connector cable that is easy to source. I read it in the Head-Fi ZX300 thread.


----------



## esm87

Hi guys, I have the mojo. I want to sell it as a bundle with ny sony EX800st and JVC SZ1000.

How do I upload to sell it? Can I do it off my phone or do I have to do it through a computer?

Appreciate any PM's on how to do this.

Cheers


----------



## lwells

ZappaMan said:


> I just wanted to share this..... I was listening to the Beatles, Hey Jude, Germany 1976 (DSF), on the iphone via Onkyo HD Player app, over a phono lead to my car sterero, and the sound was really amazing.  I dont listen to the beatles really, so it was one of those rarer moments that people talk about, where the music\performance was so tangible.  Mojo rocks.
> 
> Is it worth spending any money on improving a 3.5 phono lead for listening in the car?



It depends on how much your enjoyment is dependent on your perception of the reproduction's qualities.  

If the setup you are describing sounded amazing to you, than this device might not be worth your time.  However, you're here reading about it so a part of you is considering the idea that it is worth your time.  Only you can answer that.  You're probably going to hear to hear it yourself.


----------



## spark plugs.

JeremyLaurenson said:


> I am already 2 single port CCKs in.... not sure I want to go fork more money over.
> 
> Anyone with an iPhoneX and regular CCK?


i do. no clicking for me. only issue i have is that the mojo gets a ton of interference from the iphone if i keep them too close. a real bummer for my portable rig


----------



## Dana Reed (Feb 27, 2018)

spark plugs. said:


> i do. no clicking for me. only issue i have is that the mojo gets a ton of interference from the iphone if i keep them too close. a real bummer for my portable rig


I have also noticed this interference and the only ways to get rid of it is for me to put the iphone in airplane mode, or to put them in separate pockets with a cable between.  (Neither ideal solutions).
I ordered a walkman cable adapter from Sony to connect my NWZ-A17 that should arrive in a couple weeks.  As long as I have bluetooth turned off and the FM tuner off, there shouldn't be any RF issues with that one.  Mainly I hope that the sony cable slides into the Chord USB adapter with the same fit as the Apple CCK (otherwise some "shaving" of the plastic housing on that cable may be necessary).  Anyone tried to use the Sony WMC-NWH10 with the Chord USB adapter?  From the picture, the USB female end looks a little bulkier than the Apple one.

**edit** Forgot to mention that I always heard this same RF interference with the Oppo HA-2 and iPhone SE as well.


----------



## torifile

I just picked up a Mojo and I'm trying to figure out the best way to connect it to my iPhone X. Which lightning to USB do I need? This one or this one? Does the Mojo come with a USB to micro USB cable? Am I in for a world of frustration?


----------



## lwells

torifile said:


> I just picked up a Mojo and I'm trying to figure out the best way to connect it to my iPhone X. Which lightning to USB do I need? This one or this one? Does the Mojo come with a USB to micro USB cable? Am I in for a world of frustration?



Both will work.  However, some say the 2nd one you posted results in better sound.  Audioquest even suggests you avoid the 1st one and only use the 2nd one.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Hi, 
I this is my first post here. 

I am a happy owner of a oppo ha-2 but am thinking of selling it and buying the Mojo. 

I have been reading a lot of posts here and I understand that the Mojo is not perfect, but everybody seem to like the sound 

I have two questions:

1) those of you who have these two (oppo ha-2 and Mojo), do you think the Mojo is worth the jump? Is there a noticeable difference between the two?

2) (more important) as I will be using it mainly with my iphone 6s plus (and also at home connecting my windows pc to my arcam amplifier) the problems people speak about the cck connection not being very reliable really puts me off. I do not want to always have to buy a new cck connection every time it stops working... for those that use the Mojo with cck and iphones, is this really a problem? 

Thanks


----------



## torifile

lwells said:


> Both will work.  However, some say the 2nd one you posted results in better sound.  Audioquest even suggests you avoid the 1st one and only use the 2nd one.


Thanks. I went ahead and bought both just in case. The apple store is 5 minutes from my office so I will just return the other one once I determine which is best.


----------



## lwells

torifile said:


> Thanks. I went ahead and bought both just in case. The apple store is 5 minutes from my office so I will just return the other one once I determine which is best.



I’d be curious to hear your impressions. Please update us.


----------



## Dana Reed

I have been using both of these CCK adapters for a while now and I haven't heard any difference between them using either the Mojo, or other USB DACs (like the Schiit Modi).  The primary issue with using my iphone with any external DAC seems to be that there are occasional dropouts in the sound  depending on other activity you might be doing on the phone at the time (or background activity).  I find that these are reduced and/or go away completely if you quit any background apps or reboot the phone prior to listening, but I haven't been able to narrow down exactly which activities cause them (except that definitely if you are using an app that invokes the camera, you will get an audio dropout momentarily on a USB DAC (this glitch doesn't happen on either the built in headphone port (iphone SE still has one) or with bluetooth audio).

I will be keeping both adapters since one fits nicely into the USB adapter for the Mojo, and the other one allows charging the phone while listening.

(iPhone SE with iOS 11.2.5, using Onkyo HF player for any files beyond 48 kHz)


----------



## miketlse

Pimsilveira said:


> Hi,
> I this is my first post here.
> 
> I am a happy owner of a oppo ha-2 but am thinking of selling it and buying the Mojo.
> ...


I bought a ha-2, and enjoyed it so much that remember thinking that if the Mojo was as good as owners reported on this thread, then the Mojo must be something special.
So after a few months, I bought a Mojo, and have never felt the need to switch the ha-2 on again.


----------



## Pimsilveira

I really want to feel that way too  with the mojo. 
But I am having second thoughts because of the connection problems (reported) with the cck adapter as I will ve using it mainly with my iphone 6s plus...


----------



## Pimsilveira

miketlse said:


> I bought a ha-2, and enjoyed it so much that remember thinking that if the Mojo was as good as owners reported on this thread, then the Mojo must be something special.
> So after a few months, I bought a Mojo, and have never felt the need to switch the ha-2 on again.


----------



## ZappaMan

Pimsilveira said:


> I really want to feel that way too  with the mojo.
> But I am having second thoughts because of the connection problems (reported) with the cck adapter as I will ve using it mainly with my iphone 6s plus...



After a few weeks of use, my cck cable caused some breaks with the audio whenever I moved the lead, but I just exchanged it at the Apple store for a new one and it’s fine.


----------



## KaiFi

Does anyone else notice a little "glitch" in the sound right when a track starts playing? I've noticed that before playing music through iTunes and YouTube on my MacBook Pro (Mojo hooked up via USB). It's not a big deal, but I'm just wondering.


----------



## Pimsilveira

ZappaMan said:


> After a few weeks of use, my cck cable caused some breaks with the audio whenever I moved the lead, but I just exchanged it at the Apple store for a new one and it’s fine.





ZappaMan said:


> After a few weeks of use, my cck cable caused some breaks with the audio whenever I moved the lead, but I just exchanged it at the Apple store for a new one and it’s fine.



So would it be safe to say that _usually_ there aren’t many problems with cck connection between mojo and iphones?


----------



## ZappaMan

Pimsilveira said:


> So would it be safe to say that _usually_ there aren’t many problems with cck connection between mojo and iphones?


I can’t say really as I’ve mostly used the poly. But surely Apple cck cables work in the majority of cases most of the time.
Even if you got a years use and it’s warranty expired, you’d probably have got you’re money’s worth, though it’s not good enough that the cable wouldn’t last as long as a year - hypothetically.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Has anyone been using the Mojo has a dac connected to a good amplifier and speakers?
How does it perform?
How does it compare to other more “traditional” dacs in a hifi setup?


----------



## jarnopp

Pimsilveira said:


> Has anyone been using the Mojo has a dac connected to a good amplifier and speakers?
> How does it perform?
> How does it compare to other more “traditional” dacs in a hifi setup?



It sounds better. Also, you have the advantage of being able to match the output to your amplifier’s sensitivity. R clicks down from “line out” (3V) will get you about 2V, which is more standard.


----------



## lwells (Mar 1, 2018)

ZappaMan said:


> After a few weeks of use, my cck cable caused some breaks with the audio whenever I moved the lead, but I just exchanged it at the Apple store for a new one and it’s fine.




Grab a paper clip or needle and clean out the pocket lint from the female end of your lightning connector on your phone. I bet it’s loaded and not allowing a tight fit with adapters.


----------



## pithyginger63

Is there any plan to release a new version of the mojo within the next two years? I'm in the process of saving up for an upgrade and don't want to purchase the mojo only for the mojo 2 to be released soon after.


----------



## lwells

pithyginger63 said:


> Is there any plan to release a new version of the mojo within the next two years? I'm in the process of saving up for an upgrade and don't want to purchase the mojo only for the mojo 2 to be released soon after.




I remember reading somewhere recently that there are no plans for the near future. I think this makes sense since the poly is very recent. 

Also, the price difference between the current Hugo (2) and mojo makes more sense currently.  I would be surprised if they close that gap anytime soon. 

On a side note, my mojo just arrived two hours ago. I took a risk and chose this over the much less expensive iFi BL dsd nano that I recently sampled. I loved the sound of the nano. The mojo is better. 

I’ve made DAC changes in the past that made me start tapping my foot again. This one makes me literally dance. Do it.


----------



## miketlse

pithyginger63 said:


> Is there any plan to release a new version of the mojo within the next two years? I'm in the process of saving up for an upgrade and don't want to purchase the mojo only for the mojo 2 to be released soon after.


All the indications are no.
The Mojo crams an enormous amount of processing into such a small case volume. If you wanted to roughly double the amount of processing to similar to the hugo 2, you would need a larger battery, plus more volume to allow the generated heat to escape, so ultimately the case would have to be larger. 
Once you start increasing the case dimensions, you are well on the way to making the Mojo the same size as the Hugo 2, and at that point the Mojo2 would no longer fill the slot in the product line for a mobile dac.
Once the next generation of more efficient chips becomes available, at a cheap enough price for Chord to use, then presumably Rob could update the design, but every time that the Mojo 2 question gets asked, he states that it is not yet feasible to start designing an update.
There is also the question about what incentive do chord have, to change the form factor or design of the Mojo, and possibly make it incompatible with the Poly?


----------



## esm87

Anyone here using mojo with HD660's? Opinions please if so


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> Anyone here using mojo with HD660's? Opinions please if so


Some of these posts say the synergy is great. https://www.head-fi.org/search/7071550/?q=Mojo&t=post&o=date&c[thread]=862308


----------



## ZappaMan

Has anyone tried the bantam gold power amp with their mojo, to power speakers?


----------



## ZappaMan

miketlse said:


> Some of these posts say the synergy is great. https://www.head-fi.org/search/7071550/?q=Mojo&t=post&o=date&c[thread]=862308


I got a custom cable from ted allen for my 650, and the improvements in bass and clarity is really striking.  It’s really engaging now, where previously it was good but a bit dull.


----------



## spark plugs.

This interference I get with my mojo and iPhone is a real buzz kill. I shouldn't have to put my phone in airplane mode when I'm on the go.


----------



## ZappaMan

spark plugs. said:


> This interference I get with my mojo and iPhone is a real buzz kill. I shouldn't have to put my phone in airplane mode when I'm on the go.


I don’t really get any. Even before poly, I don’t remember that much.  Try shutting down non essential apps. Is it apps that amplify the source make it more susceptible? Like using onkyo hf player rather than tidal for example....


----------



## spark plugs.

ZappaMan said:


> I don’t really get any. Even before poly, I don’t remember that much.  Try shutting down non essential apps. Is it apps that amplify the source make it more susceptible? Like using onkyo hf player rather than tidal for example....


Seems to be any app, really. Tidal, apple music, Spotify, Onkyo...


----------



## Pimsilveira

spark plugs. said:


> This interference I get with my mojo and iPhone is a real buzz kill. I shouldn't have to put my phone in airplane mode when I'm on the go.



Is your phone very close to the mojo? Like touching each other? If yes, have you tried separating them? Does the problem persist?

Does the interference happen all the time, or only in areas of poor signal phone reception, where the phone antenna has to struggle to get a signal?


----------



## x RELIC x

spark plugs. said:


> This interference I get with my mojo and iPhone is a real buzz kill. I shouldn't have to put my phone in airplane mode when I'm on the go.



Yeah, it sucks. Users have reported the same with the Oppo HA-2, ALO CDM, FiiO Q5, etc.... cellular network signals are very strong and difficult to avoid for some depending on the carrier, the distance to the cellular transmition tower and the signal strength. Personally I don’t have any issue unless I’m on 3G, for LTE I get no interference. YMWV.


----------



## spark plugs.

Pimsilveira said:


> Is your phone very close to the mojo? Like touching each other? If yes, have you tried separating them? Does the problem persist?
> 
> Does the interference happen all the time, or only in areas of poor signal phone reception, where the phone antenna has to struggle to get a signal?


I use the USB kit and the rubber band to hold the two together. I ride the subway, so want it to be as portable as possible. if I move them away from each other, I get no interference...but then it's not exactly convenient.


----------



## ZappaMan

spark plugs. said:


> I use the USB kit and the rubber band to hold the two together. I ride the subway, so want it to be as portable as possible. if I move them away from each other, I get no interference...but then it's not exactly convenient.


And this is why poly is a nice add on - as you get your phone back - rather than being tethered.
Suppose that’s life, you can have any two of three qualities, but you can’t have them all together at the same time


----------



## Pimsilveira

spark plugs. said:


> I use the USB kit and the rubber band to hold the two together. I ride the subway, so want it to be as portable as possible. if I move them away from each other, I get no interference...but then it's not exactly convenient.



Well, I get your point. It is not very convenient to have the two apart...
But in the subway, the phone will for sure be struggling for signal...


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Pimsilveira said:


> Has anyone been using the Mojo has a dac connected to a good amplifier and speakers?
> How does it perform?
> How does it compare to other more “traditional” dacs in a hifi setup?


Even with my beginner setup (Infinity Primus P363), I prefer HUGO to Mojo. HUGO adds a bit more air and separation between instrument.
HUGO also does not suffer from heating while being used and charged at the same time. Also, it has few more ports + Bluetooth.
For full size headphones, Speakers - Hugo. IEMs, Portable Headphones - Mojo
I would try to get a used HUGO, if you're going to use in a tradition hi-fi setup.


----------



## Pimsilveira

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Even with my beginner setup (Infinity Primus P363), I prefer HUGO to Mojo. HUGO adds a bit more air and separation between instrument.
> HUGO also does not suffer from heating while being used and charged at the same time. Also, it has few more ports + Bluetooth.
> For full size headphones, Speakers - Hugo. IEMs, Portable Headphones - Mojo
> I would try to get a used HUGO, if you're going to use in a tradition hi-fi setup.



Thank you


----------



## lwells (Mar 2, 2018)

ZappaMan said:


> And this is why poly is a nice add on - as you get your phone back - rather than being tethered.
> Suppose that’s life, you can have any two of three qualities, but you can’t have them all together at the same time




Does this actually solve this issue?  I have the mojo plugged into my desktop.  It's 1 meter from my phone and still consistently producing rf noise.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

spark plugs. said:


> This interference I get with my mojo and iPhone is a real buzz kill. I shouldn't have to put my phone in airplane mode when I'm on the go.



Please try adding these ferrite beads to your usb cable. Several have reported that it helps with EMI noise.
These are very cheap on ebay/amazon.



Duy Le said:


> I use the ferrite choke for my coaxial cable. I don't know how to describe the sound but I like it


----------



## ZappaMan

lwells said:


> Does this actually solve this issue?  I have the mojo plugged into my desktop.  It's 1 meter from my phone and still consistently producing rf noise.


It sounds to me like your experience may be atypical, but for the reasons why that is, i'm not sure.

But as stated above, your phone will be going mad in the subway seeking a network, other people have previously posted about the subway being a particularly bad place for interference.  

If i were you, I'd have strategies to work around it, so when I'm in the subway, and i want to listen to a DAC connected to a phone, I'd go into airplane mode and I'd have offline music lined up for that purpose.

But if you're getting RF, in normal usage conditions, with your phone 1 meter away from your mojo, then I think your right to try to understand why, maybe more forum members can contribute their experience if they have that problem also.


----------



## ZappaMan

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Please try adding these ferrite beads to your usb cable. Several have reported that it helps with EMI noise.
> These are very cheap on ebay/amazon.


Do you have the amazon link for this one pictured  ?


----------



## lwells

ZappaMan said:


> Do you have the amazon link for this one pictured  ?


I just purchased these.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01MG8GQ1F/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Here you go. Check your cable's diameter before ordering.

https://www.amazon.com/Topnisus-Ant...519983378&sr=8-19&keywords=ferrite+beads&th=1


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

ZappaMan said:


> It sounds to me like your experience may be atypical, but for the reasons why that is, i'm not sure.
> 
> But as stated above, your phone will be going mad in the subway seeking a network, other people have previously posted about the subway being a particularly bad place for interference.
> 
> ...



It's not just the Mojo, any of the cables connected to it can act as an antenna and cause EMI noise. May be the cables are nearby phone.
Also the extent of this issue varies by carriers (due to the various bands that are being used) and the available signal strength.


----------



## lwells

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It's not just the Mojo, any of the cables connected to it can act as an antenna and cause EMI noise. May be the cables are nearby phone.
> Also the extent of this issue varies by carriers (due to the various bands that are being used) and the available signal strength.



I've never had a device quite this sensitive to RF.  So, while it is fair to say that this isn't just a Mojo issue it would also be fair to say that the Mojo is particularly sensitive.


----------



## Duncan

Have to say I'm enjoying my renaissance with the mojo...

It pairs fantastically with the AK T8ie mkII, seriously some of the best full sized rig sound I've ever had out of a portable setup with IEMs (with my agad AK120 Titan), really don't think I could ask for more, with the synergy that is on offer...

That being said, if there is a portable DAC with a darker background that anyone can recommend, I'll be appreciative.


----------



## ubikutz (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi,

A question to Mojo owners... in Windows 10 sound properties, do you see the enhancements tab?
How does it look for you guys in there?
https://imgur.com/a/fsRMY

Thanks!


----------



## lwells (Mar 3, 2018)

Duncan said:


> Have to say I'm enjoying my renaissance with the mojo...
> 
> That being said, if there is a portable DAC with a darker background that anyone can recommend, I'll be appreciative.



Which input do you use?


Side note:

Day two with my mojo. This is the best purchase I’ve made since I got my first pair of custom iems. I really love this thing.


----------



## Duncan

lwells said:


> Which input do you use?
> 
> 
> Side note:
> ...


Optical for me, been too long that this little setup has been sat on the side


----------



## KaiFi

Is there any way to run the Mojo off of USB power?

I really like the Mojo, it's the best-sounding DAC I've ever used, but the fact that it runs on battery and I have to charge it is annoying to me because I really only listen to music sitting at my desk. If I charge it all the way and then run it with the USB cable plugged in, it is still running off the battery?


----------



## RiseFall123

lwells said:


> I have the mojo plugged into my desktop. It's 1 meter from my phone and still consistently producing rf noise.





lwells said:


> I've never had a device quite this sensitive to RF. So, while it is fair to say that this isn't just a Mojo issue it would also be fair to say that the Mojo is particularly sensitive.



I never had iPhone noises even if I stick the Mojo and the iPhone together. It’s not the Mojo but is the hp in fact I had shortly the Denon MM400 and it had this issue. My all other hps no issues at all.



KaiFi said:


> Is there any way to run the Mojo off of USB power?
> 
> I really like the Mojo, it's the best-sounding DAC I've ever used, but the fact that it runs on battery and I have to charge it is annoying to me because I really only listen to music sitting at my desk. If I charge it all the way and then run it with the USB cable plugged in, it is still running off the battery?



Many people use as stable dac for desktop rig, doing that, it will reduce certainty the battery lifetime but it’s the only way to avoid the charge boring routine.


----------



## miketlse

KaiFi said:


> Is there any way to run the Mojo off of USB power?
> 
> I really like the Mojo, it's the best-sounding DAC I've ever used, but the fact that it runs on battery and I have to charge it is annoying to me because I really only listen to music sitting at my desk. If I charge it all the way and then run it with the USB cable plugged in, it is still running off the battery?


There is quite a bit of info in the FAQ in post #3

Quote:
↑
  If you fully charge Mojo then use it in a desktop it will not switch off; the power dissipation that the charger uses in matching the current drawn by Mojo is negligible. You are only at risk when charging and using at red ....

Just to give you some numbers - fully charged and matching Mojo's current draw the power dissipation is 107 mW for the charger circuit. That will increase running temperature by less than 1 deg C. But at flashing red it is 910 mW for the power dissipation in the charger.

Now I could fix this by using a switcher based charger rather than a linear one - but these inject too much RF noise onto the battery. This would impair sound quality, and Mojo's design goals was that plugging in the charger would have no significant change in SQ - which would not happen if I used a switcher based charger. I am not prepared to damage SQ as to me this is the most important aspect just for a tiny improvement in usability.

Rob
↑
  To understand it better, let's assume Mojo is off and charging.

Now the charger has two modes of normal operation - constant current, which is set to 330 mA, and constant voltage which is set to 8.200 V. Now when the non charging battery battery voltage is less than 8.200 V, then the charger supplies a constant current. But when the non charging battery voltage gets close to 8.200 V, then the charger switches mode to constant voltage at 8.200 V. The current that is charging the battery then slowly falls from the initial 330mA, to zero - its in the trickle charge mode now. Eventually, the non charging battery voltage hits exactly 8.200 V, the charger is in constant voltage mode of 8.200 V, no current now flows into the battery, and the charger switches off automatically. When the battery voltage falls to 8.0 volts, then the charger will return to charging. Tip - if you want to force the charger to top up Mojo's battery to 8.200 V then removing the charge USB, wait 5 seconds, reattach, and the charger will top it up to 8.200 V.

Now imagine that Mojo is on at the same time as it is charging. In this case, the battery will continue to charge until it gets to 8.200 V, and the charger is set to voltage mode and gives 8.200 V too; so no current flows into or out of the battery; but Mojo itself is drawing 180 mA of DC current, and this will simply come from the charger - so the charger will supply the needed 180 mA for Mojo. It will do this for ever, and it won't switch off. This is intended, as it means that the battery is effectively not being used to supply the bulk of the current, won't charge or discharge, is held at a safe level, and will operate like this for a very long time.

Now we have been talking about DC currents, and this is indeed the vast bulk of the current. But what about dynamic currents and noise? Because the output impedance of the battery is much lower than the charger, then the noise of the charger is reduced; also dynamic currents still comes from the battery. So running in this mode ensures the best of both worlds - low RF and audio band noise from the battery, large dynamic currents available, and low PSU impedance too - but without the worry of the battery wearing out from charge and discharge cycles.

I hope this clarifies.

Rob 

Quote:
↑
when the Mojo is being used and being charged especially when driving lower impedances there is a net drain on the battery. This means that the charging circuit does not quite provide enough power to power the Dac and amp circuitry and keep charge the battery at the same level this is because we had to limit the amount of charge over a given time due to thermal constraints. Our charging time with the Mojo switched off is usually four or max five hours this is a little inconvenient but when we compare this to other Dac amps that need up to a full twenty four hours to charge we feel that we didn't do such a bad job.


----------



## swiftytoenails

lwells said:


> I've never had a device quite this sensitive to RF.  So, while it is fair to say that this isn't just a Mojo issue it would also be fair to say that the Mojo is particularly sensitive.



I only use my Mojo connected to my Galaxy S7, but I thought it was broken because of all the RF noise particularly with iems. It got to the point that i bought an ifi nano idsd black label to replace it. Should have just read the forums first because all I had to do was put my phone into airplane mode. The RF noise has completely disappeared. This little device, at least to my ears, is the best portable investment I've ever made.


----------



## RiseFall123

swiftytoenails said:


> I only use my Mojo connected to my Galaxy S7, but I thought it was broken because of all the RF noise particularly with iems. It got to the point that i bought an ifi nano idsd black label to replace it. Should have just read the forums first because all I had to do was put my phone into airplane mode. The RF noise has completely disappeared. This little device, at least to my ears, is the best portable investment I've ever made.



I never had RF noise from mojo with iPhone and 3g or lte on with my headphones expect for the denon mm400.


----------



## IamMathew

Rob Watts said:


> more power is available. So when using it as a DAC, the improvements are mostly....
> 
> ...... down to the analogue noise shaper topology. So the benefits of this will depend upon the headphone used.



Can it be used some other way than as a DAC?  

What about Aeon Closed back? Can you say how big are improvements between Hugo 2 and Mojo with these? Oh, have you also heard the open version of those?
Thanks


----------



## IamMathew (Mar 3, 2018)

Mojo is class A, I guess? Through entire volume setting range or up to which color setting (= voltage)?
So basically, it doesn't matter how loud I push it, it still draws the battery all the same for all the volume settings?


----------



## x RELIC x

IamMathew said:


> Mojo is class A, I guess? Through entire volume setting range or up to which color setting (= voltage)?
> So basically, it doesn't matter how loud I push it, it still draws the battery all the same for all the volume settings?



It depends on the load. A low impedance load (headphone/IEM) will draw more Current and drain the battery faster. A high impedance load will draw less Current and drain the battery slower. Also, if using more power to push louder volumes then the battery will drain faster.


----------



## lwells

swiftytoenails said:


> It got to the point that i bought an ifi nano idsd black label to replace it.



I’m nitpicking. Besides the RF noise, I can’t find many faults with the mojo. And you’re correct, airplane mode solves it.

I sampled an iDSD BL nano for a week before I bought the mojo. I REALLY liked it. It broke and I sent it back to iFi.

I was a bit terrified that I would have buyers remorse getting the mojo as it costs 2x as much. I have none. To my ears, they are in different classes.

For $200, I would take that nano over anything less than the mojo that I’ve heard though. It’s really great.


----------



## swiftytoenails

lwells said:


> I’m nitpicking. Besides the RF noise, I can’t find many faults with the mojo. And you’re correct, airplane mode solves it.
> 
> I sampled an iDSD BL nano for a week before I bought the mojo. I REALLY liked it. It broke and I sent it back to iFi.
> 
> ...



I bought both of my units used and saved some money, but I did pay close to retail for the iFi. There was no RF noise at all with the iFi and the sound was eerily close to the Mojo to my ears. I would have been happy with either, but once I figured out how to eliminate the RF when using the Mojo, the choice was clear as to which one was going to stay.


----------



## ubikutz

ubikutz said:


> Hi,
> 
> A question to Mojo owners... in Windows 10 sound properties, do you see the enhancements tab?
> How does it look for you guys in there?
> ...



Anybody? 
Please help!


----------



## miketlse

ubikutz said:


> Anybody?
> Please help!


The default advice is not to try enhancements to the music data that you are sending to the Mojo, but instead focus on sending bitperfect data.
The exception would be if you want to try using frequency equalisation, in order to cure issues with headphone or room respons.
Are you using the Chord driver?


----------



## ubikutz (Mar 4, 2018)

Co


miketlse said:


> The default advice is not to try enhancements to the music data that you are sending to the Mojo, but instead focus on sending bitperfect data.
> The exception would be if you want to try using frequency equalisation, in order to cure issues with headphone or room respons.
> Are you using the Chord driver?



Hi!

Thanks for the reply. 100% agree with your advice for music content.

For games i have some challanges as the conent is often harsh and tiresome.
I found that i need to tone down the highs a bit (eq) and tone down the dynamic range (equalize loudness) so that i dont get ear fatigue with headphones even at low volumes.
Battlefield 1 for example has brilliant sound design but there’s only so much explosions and gun shot sounds my ear can take.

This is why i’m trying to understand how/if i could apply eq and loudness equalization to the mojo when the content requires it.

I dont have the mojo yet so no way for me to check if these options are available in the enhancements pane. Could you help me out with a screenshot?

Do you know a better way to achieve these goals.

Thanks!


----------



## miketlse

ubikutz said:


> Co
> 
> 
> Hi!
> ...


The mojo contains no functionality for frequency or loudness equalisation - it merely accurately converts the digital signal it receives, into the analogue sound output.
That means that any frequency or loudness equalisation, has to be performed by the PC.
There are a few posters (especially @JaZZ and @Music Alchemist) who have described in some detail their experiences with equalisation, and the software that they use.
My suggestion would be to search the Chord threads for some of their posts. You may be in luck, and one of them will reply to your post.


----------



## RiseFall123

IamMathew said:


> What about Aeon Closed back? Can you say how big are improvements between Hugo 2 and Mojo with these? Oh, have you also heard the open version of those?



I use the pair mojo-AFO and the source is iPhone-Tidal.


----------



## miketlse

IamMathew said:


> Can it be used some other way than as a DAC?
> 
> What about Aeon Closed back? Can you say how big are improvements between Hugo 2 and Mojo with these? Oh, have you also heard the open version of those?
> Thanks


I have never tried them, but Rob Watts is a fan.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-703#post-14008779
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-483#post-13667081


----------



## ubikutz

miketlse said:


> The mojo contains no functionality for frequency or loudness equalisation - it merely accurately converts the digital signal it receives, into the analogue sound output.
> That means that any frequency or loudness equalisation, has to be performed by the PC.
> There are a few posters (especially @JaZZ and @Music Alchemist) who have described in some detail their experiences with equalisation, and the software that they use.
> My suggestion would be to search the Chord threads for some of their posts. You may be in luck, and one of them will reply to your post.



Dear Miketlse,

Thank you so much for your reply.
I've researched @JaZZ and @Music Alchemist 's posts, but unfrotunately they do not apply to my situation.
They use either a foobar EQ plugin or a VST EQ plugin, that are specific to listening to music via a player from their PCs.

What i need is an OS level equalizer / loudness correction that works for all applications, especially the ones that do not support audio plugins, such as games.

Could somebody using the Mojo on Windows 10 give me a hand with this please?
If you go to  "Sound settings"/"Playback", right click your Mojo and go to "Properties", what do you see in the "Enhancements" tab?
Could you maybe please post a screeshot?

Thanks!


----------



## ukflyboy

There is no enhancements tab, only General, Supported Formats, Levels, Advanced and Spatial Sound.


----------



## ubikutz

ukflyboy said:


> There is no enhancements tab, only General, Supported Formats, Levels, Advanced and Spatial Sound.


Thank you mate! that settles it.


----------



## GraveNoX

ubikutz said:


> Dear Miketlse,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> I've researched @JaZZ and What i need is an OS level equalizer / loudness correction that works for all applications, especially the ones that do not support audio plugins, such as games.
> ...


Maybe try Equalizer APO + Peace (GUI)
[URL]https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/[/URL]
[URL]https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/[/URL]
It works with Mojo/Hugo 2 and any output including optical and even audio through HDMI.
And of course it supports only DirectSound.
It requires "Enable audio enhancements" from Windows Audio Settings -> Advanced.


----------



## Rob Watts

IamMathew said:


> Can it be used some other way than as a DAC?
> 
> What about Aeon Closed back? Can you say how big are improvements between Hugo 2 and Mojo with these? Oh, have you also heard the open version of those?
> Thanks



Aeon closed is what I use myself for flights - I am sat in a lounge now in SFO looking forward to listening with Hugo 2 and my Aeons. Great headphones with extremely good perception of depth and pinpoint lateral imagery. I have not heard the open version. Aeon's work extremely well with both Mojo and Hugo 2, but allow you to easily hear Hugo 2's improvements.


----------



## musickid (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Rob, did you get a trip up to the Golden Gate? East Midlands is nearly there!!


----------



## Rob Watts

No - but had a fantastic time snowmobiling at lake Tahoe in fresh snow!


----------



## musickid

I'm not jealous honest . Wishing you a pleasant flight. Mk


----------



## RiseFall123

Rob Watts said:


> I have not heard the open version.



Please, hear it soon because I am curious to know what you think about the pairing with the Mojo.


----------



## ZappaMan

RiseFall123 said:


> Please, hear it soon because I am curious to know what you think about the pairing with the Mojo.


What is the name of the headphone?


----------



## MementoMori99

ZappaMan said:


> What is the name of the headphone?



MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open.


----------



## RiseFall123

MementoMori99 said:


> MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open.



Yes


----------



## KaiFi

Has anyone found the Chord Mojo surprisingly powerful?

Listening with Sennheiser HD599s, I have to put the volume below the red (in the IEM range) on some tracks it's so loud.


----------



## swiftytoenails

KaiFi said:


> Has anyone found the Chord Mojo surprisingly powerful?
> 
> Listening with Sennheiser HD599s, I have to put the volume below the red (in the IEM range) on some tracks it's so loud.



The opposite has been my experience. When I had my HD 6XXs, the volume on my Mojo was in the white range to be heard at slightly above normal levels. Same with the Concero HP.


----------



## Paiceyfan

Aren't these differences just down to the relative impedances of the headphones?


----------



## KaiFi

Yeah, the HD 599s have an impedance of 50 ohms, so I guess they don't need much. It depends on what I'm listening to too, though. With classical, I usually have it in the orange, but with electronica, I'm finding below red is enough.


----------



## harpo1

It's not just the impedance the sensitivity also plays a role as well.


----------



## organ_donor

My 3 years old Chord Mojo now will never get charged fully. The battery indicator is still white and quickly turns to red despite been charged overnight. 
Bad battery or bad indicator?


----------



## RiseFall123

swiftytoenails said:


> The opposite has been my experience. When I had my HD 6XXs, the volume on my Mojo was in the white range to be heard at slightly above normal levels. Same with the Concero HP.



I totally dislike the Mojo Hd650 pairing just for a similar reason (too thin sounding).


----------



## ZappaMan

RiseFall123 said:


> I totally dislike the Mojo Hd650 pairing just for a similar reason (too thin sounding).


Is this with the stock cables?  I got a cable upgrade and to me / the sound is really good, clean and crisp.

From memory I’d listen at the green volume.


----------



## 435279

The _"I don't like Mojo with HD650"_ statement pop's up from time to time. I happen to quite like the paring and I just tested it again to confirm.

Source was Shanling M1. I tested Mojo and Ifi Nano BL into the HD650, actually to me they both sound very similar.

Neither sounds "thin" to me, sound-stage was very similar too, so I wonder why some people seem to think it sounds thin, I too found green-green to be the right volume for me on Mojo.

@RiseFall123 what do you normally drive you HD650 from? Its possible that Mojo will sound thin when directly compared to other sources.


----------



## miketlse

organ_donor said:


> My 3 years old Chord Mojo now will never get charged fully. The battery indicator is still white and quickly turns to red despite been charged overnight.
> Bad battery or bad indicator?


Have you changed your charger?
If your light is still white, then the battery has not completed charging.
This topic has been discussed already many times on this thread, and here is some information from the FAQ in post #3

First, check that your charger is rated for _at least_ *1amp* charging current (higher is fine; lower is not). If the charger is not rated high-enough, then Mojos white charging LED will flash, to warn that Mojo will not charge successfully.

However, if your charger is fine, then it may be that Mojos battery has been discharged more-deeply than usual:

Quote:
↑

↑
  .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge. 
Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.

When charging make sure the battery light is white and not flashing - if it flashes, pull out the charging cable, count to ten, re-attach the charging cable. If it continues to flash, it is most likely the charger is not giving 1A at 5V, so use a better charger.

Rob  
Originally Posted by *Rob Watts*


Firstly the 4/5 hours is the charge time whilst it is in constant current or full charge mode - so that will get you to blue. But after that it goes into trickle charge mode, and the white light will still be on. I can't remember how long the trickle charge mode is, but I guess 9 hours would be right for full and trickle charge.

Of course, if you are charging whilst on it will take very much longer to charge, and the charger timer might get triggered then you get the flashing white battery LED. The charger timer circuit is only on during full charge mode. So if it's fully charged, and then you plug in the charger and turn it on, then the white charger light will stay on permanently as the trickle charge is being balanced by the current Mojo is drawing (no net current into or out of the battery).

Hope that explains!

Rob


----------



## organ_donor

miketlse said:


> Have you changed your charger?
> If your light is still white, then the battery has not completed charging.
> This topic has been discussed already many times on this thread, and here is some information from the FAQ in post #3
> 
> ...



The battery light is not flashing when it is charging therefore I assume the charger is fine. I think my Mojo battery is dying do you know where can I get the battery replaced since my Mojo is already out of warranty.


----------



## miketlse

organ_donor said:


> The battery light is not flashing when it is charging therefore I assume the charger is fine. I think my Mojo battery is dying do you know where can I get the battery replaced since my Mojo is already out of warranty.


Does your battery charging light go out? If not then the battery is not getting fully charged.


----------



## organ_donor

miketlse said:


> Does your battery charging light go out? If not then the battery is not getting fully charged.



it has been charging like more than 24 hours and is still showing white. It was fine previously.


----------



## miketlse

organ_donor said:


> it has been charging like more than 24 hours and is still showing white. It was fine previously.


If it has been charging for that long, then that probably rules out recalibrating the charging circuit as well.
The default process is to contact your dealer, and they will return your Mojo to Chord.
The plan B if you are confident with DIY, is to contact Chod and they can send a battery to your dealer, and you can agree with your dealer whether they replace the battery, or let you replace the battery yourself. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2327#post-13930824
The DIY process is described in this thread, and is not difficult, but not everyone likes DIY.
Chord have to send the battery to your dealer, because many courier firms are nervous about shipping lithium batteries, to private addresses.


----------



## organ_donor

miketlse said:


> If it has been charging for that long, then that probably rules out recalibrating the charging circuit as well.
> The default process is to contact your dealer, and they will return your Mojo to Chord.
> The plan B if you are confident with DIY, is to contact Chod and they can send a battery to your dealer, and you can agree with your dealer whether they replace the battery, or let you replace the battery yourself. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2327#post-13930824
> The DIY process is described in this thread, and is not difficult, but not everyone likes DIY.
> Chord have to send the battery to your dealer, because many courier firms are nervous about shipping lithium batteries, to private addresses.


Noted. Thanks.


----------



## 435279

organ_donor said:


> it has been charging like more than 24 hours and is still showing white. It was fine previously.



In your case it may not be the battery that is faulty but the charge circuit instead. Its a guess, but if its showing white for that long its possible the charging circuit may not be passing any current to the battery. I would recommend against getting a battery and replacing it yourself because if its not the battery then your Mojo would have to be returned for repair anyway.

If it were mine I would remove the battery and cycle it using an external charger with a LiPo mode, then I would have a measurement of its current capacity. *Do not* do this unless you understand the risks and know exactly what you are doing.

Sadly I think this is not going to be a cheap repair.


----------



## harpo1

SteveOliver said:


> In your case it may not be the battery that is faulty but the charge circuit instead. Its a guess, but if its showing white for that long its possible the charging circuit may not be passing any current to the battery. I would recommend against getting a battery and replacing it yourself because if its not the battery then your Mojo would have to be returned for repair anyway.
> 
> If it were mine I would remove the battery and cycle it using an external charger with a LiPo mode, then I would have a measurement of its current capacity. *Do not* do this unless you understand the risks and know exactly what you are doing.
> 
> Sadly I think this is not going to be a cheap repair.


Unless this person is into RC stuff I seriously doubt he'll have an external LiPo charger.


----------



## 435279

harpo1 said:


> Unless this person is into RC stuff I seriously doubt he'll have an external LiPo charger.



That's why I have a Lipo/Li-Ion charger.


----------



## organ_donor (Mar 11, 2018)

Sorry all i would like to amend my previous statement. My Mojo was not able to charge for a long period. 

I just noticed that my Mojo will stop charging itself when my battery is still in red unplugged from charging cable. Obviously it is not fully charged yet so i plug it in back and it shows white again, without flashing. Unfortunately the white light will go off after sometime, and it is still red with the unit on.

I will 'force' charging it over night later with the unit is still on and see how it goes.


----------



## Mbarbieri

Hi, I’m currently listening to my music on Qobuz App on iPhone 6 + Chord Mojo DAC + AKG K812 Headphones. 

About an year ago, I moved from Tidal to Qobuz on the iPhone after noticing a big difference in sound quality.

Today, I listen to my music on Amarra 4 on a MacBook Pro, streaming MQA from Tidal, which seems to sound better than anything else I have tried so far. Some reviews say that MQA should sound better than Qobuz Hi-Res, anyway.

Now, I’m planning an upgrade - moving to Chord Hugo 2 + Focal Utopia Headphones - which I’m quite confident about, however, I’m not sure of what music source and player would match them properly. 

So, in summary, I want to stream Tidal MQA or Qobuz Hi-Res - but never play local files - and still maintain portability, considering that quality isn’t compromised, otherwise I would be happy to go for a bulkier player or desktop one. 

Maybe Chord Poly (combined with the Mojo) would allow me to stream and play music bypassing the phone’s player?
Or, the Hogo 2 could offer me a better solution?

Any guidance/recommendation/suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks very much!


----------



## jarnopp

Mbarbieri said:


> Hi, I’m currently listening to my music on Qobuz App on iPhone 6 + Chord Mojo DAC + AKG K812 Headphones.
> 
> About an year ago, I moved from Tidal to Qobuz on the iPhone after noticing a big difference in sound quality.
> 
> ...



Mojo/Poly will allow you to bypass the player and stream in hi res. It also sounds simply fabulous, streaming from Roon (local or Tidal HiFi) or playing from its SD card using Glider or another suitable app. So, 2Go for Hugo when available should also sound great. And portable. 

Regarding MQA, you might check this out: 
https://www.computeraudiophile.com/...-of-controversies-concerns-and-cautions-r701/


----------



## miketlse

Mbarbieri said:


> Hi, I’m currently listening to my music on Qobuz App on iPhone 6 + Chord Mojo DAC + AKG K812 Headphones.
> 
> About an year ago, I moved from Tidal to Qobuz on the iPhone after noticing a big difference in sound quality.
> 
> ...


If you want to chase MQA, keep these opinions of Rob Watts in mind. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-231#post-13489662


----------



## Boerd

My Chord Mojo is almost unusable. First, for more than 2 months it has problems holding a charge for more than 2 hours. I tried different chargers, even though the one I use (Anker) is a great charger and is one of the recommended ones (or it was when I bought it). The Mojo randomly starts making static noise for which the only solution is to restart it (this for about 6 months now). Lately it shuts down (again randomly), especially while using JRiver MC 23 on Windows. On Linux it's less often that Mojo shuts down. Initially I thought the shutdown is due to the battery but at times I can restart it and it works even for 1 full hour.

Pretty disappointed in the quality; yes it's cheap but also not it isn't very good. Looking on the Amazon website, 25% of the ratings for Mojo are 3 or below which I thought is ok (??). If you read through those 25%, there are complaints about Mojos with the static / hissing or battery problems. Mine has both.
Emailed Chord... All I got back was a generic "contact the dealer" message but my Mojo is older than 1 year, it is almost 18 months old so the dealer has no obligations (nor do I have expectations at this point). I will not pay to fix it - not worth to me; too many problems.
All in all the Mojo worked perfectly (or almost perfectly) for about 9 months but after that it is a PITA.
I thought I should share this so others know there are quality issues with Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

Boerd said:


> My Chord Mojo is almost unusable. First, for more than 2 months it has problems holding a charge for more than 2 hours. I tried different chargers, even though the one I use (Anker) is a great charger and is one of the recommended ones (or it was when I bought it). The Mojo randomly starts making static noise for which the only solution is to restart it (this for about 6 months now). Lately it shuts down (again randomly), especially while using JRiver MC 23 on Windows. On Linux it's less often that Mojo shuts down. Initially I thought the shutdown is due to the battery but at times I can restart it and it works even for 1 full hour.
> 
> Pretty disappointed in the quality; yes it's cheap but also not it isn't very good. Looking on the Amazon website, 25% of the ratings for Mojo are 3 or below which I thought is ok (??). If you read through those 25%, there are complaints about Mojos with the static / hissing or battery problems. Mine has both.
> Emailed Chord... All I got back was a generic "contact the dealer" message but my Mojo is older than 1 year, it is almost 18 months old so the dealer has no obligations (nor do I have expectations at this point). I will not pay to fix it - not worth to me; too many problems.
> ...


Chord have shipped over 50000 mojo, and your mojo seems to be one of the rare units that fails. 
You have contacted chord, and they have advised you to follow their standard returns policy, which is to return units via the dealer. However you are not prepared to do that.
Are you just looking to have a good moan, or do you want your mojo to be repaired?


----------



## 435279

miketlse said:


> Chord have shipped over 50000 mojo, and your mojo seems to be one of the rare units that fails.
> You have contacted chord, and they have advised you to follow their standard returns policy, which is to return units via the dealer. However you are not prepared to do that.
> Are you just looking to have a good moan, or do you want your mojo to be repaired?



I don't believe @Boerd is "looking to have a good moan" but just offering his perspective on Mojo's long term endurance.

I had to re-solder one of the headphone sockets on mine last year, I think it was nearly 18 months old at the time, is that acceptable? Many people wouldn't even attempt that kind of repair themselves.

Part of the issue I'm sure is caused by modern lead-free solders that all devices must employ these days, if any of the joints between the FPGA and the circuit board failed though I don't think many DIY'ers would be able to attempt that kind of repair, myself included, I suspect if that happened the only cost effective option would be to buy a new Mojo and I don't think I would buy a new one myself, but move to another brand.

None of this is Chord's fault though, it happens, but for a portable device that costs as much as Mojo does, are we are not right to expect a few years at least of worry-free use, or at least until Mojo 2 is released.


----------



## lwells (Mar 12, 2018)

organ_donor said:


> I just noticed that my Mojo will stop charging itself when my battery is still in red unplugged from charging cable. Obviously it is not fully charged yet so i plug it in back and it shows white again, without flashing. Unfortunately the white light will go off after sometime, and it is still red with the unit on.
> 
> I will 'force' charging it over night later with the unit is still on and see how it goes.



Perhaps your cell has really increased impedance from how it is aging.  This would cause the cell to polarize more during charging and therefore would hit the designed upper voltage cutoff sooner.  I imagine this would be very likely if you frequently listen to the unit while it is charging.

Aging of lithium ion cells are driven by parasitic side reaction on the electrode surfaces.  These are a function of time and temperature.  I'm a little uncomfortable with the warmth i feel this unit get to when it is charging.  For this reason, I don't listen while it charges in hopes to not exasperate the issue.  Please keep in mind, that if the cell potentials are sufficiently low and the cathode active material were sufficiently specified for this temperature this is not an issue at all.  However, I do not know the designed upper cuttoff voltage of the cell in the Mojo; nor the cathode material.  I am just playing it safe because I love this product.

I'm not familiar with the charging protocol or protection circuit for this particular device but this would be my guess.  Your LED indications would make sense to me if they are giving an idea of the state of charge from some rudimentary coulomb counting.

If the LED indicators are giving an idea of the state of charge as a function of voltage, I would guess your issue is not with the cell.  Something is wrong elsewhere in the circuit.


----------



## miketlse

SteveOliver said:


> I don't believe @Boerd is "looking to have a good moan" but just offering his perspective on Mojo's long term endurance.
> 
> I had to re-solder one of the headphone sockets on mine last year, I think it was nearly 18 months old at the time, is that acceptable? Many people wouldn't even attempt that kind of repair themselves.
> 
> ...


There have probably been 5 Mojos reported with his issue, on this thread during a period of nearly 3 years. That is a failure rate of 1 in 10,000. A similar number of failures with broken usb sockets. It is unfair of anyone, to publicly post that a product has quality issues, when the failure rates are so low. Throw enough mud, and eventually some will stick.


----------



## jarnopp

Boerd said:


> My Chord Mojo is almost unusable. First, for more than 2 months it has problems holding a charge for more than 2 hours. I tried different chargers, even though the one I use (Anker) is a great charger and is one of the recommended ones (or it was when I bought it). The Mojo randomly starts making static noise for which the only solution is to restart it (this for about 6 months now). Lately it shuts down (again randomly), especially while using JRiver MC 23 on Windows. On Linux it's less often that Mojo shuts down. Initially I thought the shutdown is due to the battery but at times I can restart it and it works even for 1 full hour.
> 
> Pretty disappointed in the quality; yes it's cheap but also not it isn't very good. Looking on the Amazon website, 25% of the ratings for Mojo are 3 or below which I thought is ok (??). If you read through those 25%, there are complaints about Mojos with the static / hissing or battery problems. Mine has both.
> Emailed Chord... All I got back was a generic "contact the dealer" message but my Mojo is older than 1 year, it is almost 18 months old so the dealer has no obligations (nor do I have expectations at this point). I will not pay to fix it - not worth to me; too many problems.
> ...



Did you purchase your Mojo with a credit card?  Many cards have warranty benefits that will double the warranty, usually up to one year. You might look into it.


----------



## Mbarbieri

miketlse said:


> If you want to chase MQA, keep these opinions of Rob Watts in mind. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-231#post-13489662


Thanks million for the quick response. Very useful!!


----------



## Mbarbieri

jarnopp said:


> Mojo/Poly will allow you to bypass the player and stream in hi res. It also sounds simply fabulous, streaming from Roon (local or Tidal HiFi) or playing from its SD card using Glider or another suitable app. So, 2Go for Hugo when available should also sound great. And portable.
> 
> Regarding MQA, you might check this out:
> https://www.computeraudiophile.com/...-of-controversies-concerns-and-cautions-r701/


Thanks million for the quick response. Very useful!!


----------



## Bengkia369

Don't know why Chord Mojo with Poly module sounds better than Mojo alone?! Anyone felt the same too?!


----------



## Boerd

miketlse said:


> Chord have shipped over 50000 mojo, and your mojo seems to be one of the rare units that fails.
> You have contacted chord, and they have advised you to follow their standard returns policy, which is to return units via the dealer. However you are not prepared to do that.
> Are you just looking to have a good moan, or do you want your mojo to be repaired?



The "good moan" stuff made me smile but I was essentially saying that after 18 months I am looking at a paid repair and according to statistics I can see on Amazon.com there are others in the same situation; I didn't just buy that rare item that's defect. 18 months seem to be the point (again, reading reviews on Amazon.com) where most of the problems are reported.
In my post I also said it's not worth for me to pay for a repair (which now is the only alternative); the headphones I have can be used with my iPhone.
The reason for my post is that other people should know there are defect Chord Mojos out there and while the sound is great (it really is!) the Mojos do seem to have defects (or at least a certain percentage of them).


----------



## Boerd (Mar 12, 2018)

miketlse said:


> There have probably been 5 Mojos reported with his issue, on this thread during a period of nearly 3 years. That is a failure rate of 1 in 10,000. A similar number of failures with broken usb sockets. It is unfair of anyone, to publicly post that a product has quality issues, when the failure rates are so low. Throw enough mud, and eventually some will stick.



According to reviews from verified purchases on Amazon, the percentage of defect Mojos after 18 months is a lot higher than 5 / 10 000.
1 and 2 star ratings (most of them displeased people with defect mojos after the warranty period) is about 9% + 8% = 17%. That is high and is exactly the reason for my post.


----------



## miketlse

Boerd said:


> According to reviews from verified purchases on Amazon, the percentage of defect Mojos after 18 months is a lot higher than 5 / 10 000.
> 1 and 2 star ratings (most of them displeased people with defect mojos after the warranty period) is about 9% + 8% = 17%. That is high and is exactly the reason for my post.


Having followed this thread for over two years, and actively participated in providing user help for almost as long, I can tell you that the failure rate is nowhere near as high as 17%.
You are making the classic mistake of extrapolating from a small sample size on Amazon, to the entire number of Mojo owners.
The people who post reviews on Amazon are going to disproportionately feature a high number of complainers. For all products, the 99% of happy owners rarely post a review, and so you just see those with issues.


----------



## Boerd

miketlse said:


> Having followed this thread for over two years, and actively participated in providing user help for almost as long, I can tell you that the failure rate is nowhere near as high as 17%.
> You are making the classic mistake of extrapolating from a small sample size on Amazon, to the entire number of Mojo owners.
> The people who post reviews on Amazon are going to disproportionately feature a high number of complainers. For all products, the 99% of happy owners rarely post a review, and so you just see those with issues.


I have to say you are correct, especially on "99% of happy owners rarely post a review, and so you just see those with issues"
Probably my mistake then.


----------



## venton

I use my Mojo exclusively for my hifi. How hard would it be to get rid of battery and power direct from wall supply? That would end any future worries about battery replacement costs.
I've never opened a Mojo, but I imagine there would be a plug from the battery which could be replaced with a similar plug with required voltage.


----------



## miketlse

venton said:


> I use my Mojo exclusively for my hifi. How hard would it be to get rid of battery and power direct from wall supply? That would end any future worries about battery replacement costs.
> I've never opened a Mojo, but I imagine there would be a plug from the battery which could be replaced with a similar plug with required voltage.


It would be less risky to buy a second hand 2Qute.


----------



## almarti

Could someone share the exact configuration (settings) of UAPP in Android for Mojo?
Thanks


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> Could someone share the exact configuration (settings) of UAPP in Android for Mojo?
> Thanks


Have you checked the FAQ in post "3?
There is info about using UAPP to work with a NAS drive, and run Tidal in bitperfect mode.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

miketlse said:


> Having followed this thread for over two years, and actively participated in providing user help for almost as long, I can tell you that the failure rate is nowhere near as high as 17%.
> You are making the classic mistake of extrapolating from a small sample size on Amazon, to the entire number of Mojo owners.
> The people who post reviews on Amazon are going to disproportionately feature a high number of complainers. For all products, the 99% of happy owners rarely post a review, and so you just see those with issues.



I do agree that amazon reviews are generally biased as negative reviews are more likely to be represented than a positive one. I myself definitely post reviews more often if something is defective. If i am really satisfied with a product i'm generally more preoccupied enjoying it to post a review.

I have been considering getting a Mojo (for my Shure 1540s and for an upgrade to focal clears i've set my heart on). I have demoed them a couple of times briefly with both headphones and do love the sound and synergy  in both cases. 

However i was more than a bit put off reading reports of various battery, charging, mobile interference or micro usb socket issues. Coupled with the experiences some users have reported dealing with chord on repairs and warranty issues, it has made me think twice about pulling the trigger. There does seem to be a fair number of people reporting the same problems, but then again some people do not seem to have any of these issues at all. I am leaning towards taking a chance and hoping that the unit i receive is of the latter category.


----------



## pithyginger63

hello chord mojo owners, i don't have one myself but am thinking of getting one, but i wanted to ask first if there was some sort of belt pouch/clip/attachment for a chord + poly combo, preferable something you don't have to drill a hole through to plug something in


----------



## jarnopp

pithyginger63 said:


> hello chord mojo owners, i don't have one myself but am thinking of getting one, but i wanted to ask first if there was some sort of belt pouch/clip/attachment for a chord + poly combo, preferable something you don't have to drill a hole through to plug something in



Yes, see my post in the Poly thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-240#post-13858457


----------



## pithyginger63

thank you! @jarnopp


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

venton said:


> I use my Mojo exclusively for my hifi. How hard would it be to get rid of battery and power direct from wall supply? That would end any future worries about battery replacement costs.
> I've never opened a Mojo, but I imagine there would be a plug from the battery which could be replaced with a similar plug with required voltage.



It uses a standard 2-pin JST connector for power. Proceed at your own risk though.


----------



## maxh22

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It uses a standard 2-pin JST connector for power. Proceed at your own risk though.



Can you explain what mod you did to your Mojo? It looks like a copper chassis replaced the stock chassis?


----------



## TheTrace

My 3.5mm jacks are in need of repair for a second time and I'm about to run out of time on my warranty. So I contacted chord about a warranty repair and I was told that he would send an estimate and labor was $100 an hour.. when did they start charging for warranty repairs?


----------



## miketlse

TheTrace said:


> My 3.5mm jacks are in need of repair for a second time and I'm about to run out of time on my warranty. So I contacted chord about a warranty repair and I was told that he would send an estimate and labor was $100 an hour.. when did they start charging for warranty repairs?


is it chord that wants to charge you, or the service/repair centre?


----------



## TheTrace (Mar 14, 2018)

miketlse said:


> is it chord that wants to charge you, or the service/repair centre?


I would have thought they were one entity, so I'm not entirely sure. He's now saying if my unit is still under warranty then it's no charge from him. I submitted my serial number so we'll see. Maybe just a miscommunication.


----------



## Mython

TheTrace said:


> I would have thought they were one entity, so I'm not entirely sure. He's now saying if my unit is still under warranty then it's no charge from him. I submitted my serial number so we'll see. Maybe just a miscommunication.




No, Chord don't operate like Apple, who have dedicated stores.

Chord dealers are under obligation to fulfill Chord warranty requirements, but they are nonetheless independent entities and in no way one & the same entity as Chord Electronics Ltd. That'd be a bit like Amazon being the same entity as the hundreds of thousands of companies whose products they sell.


----------



## lwells

Mython said:


> No, Chord don't operate like Apple, who have dedicated stores.
> 
> Chord dealers are under obligation to fulfill Chord warranty requirements, but they are nonetheless independent entities and in no way one & the same entity as Chord Electronics Ltd. That'd be a bit like Amazon being the same entity as the hundreds of thousands of companies whose products they sell.



He states he contacted Chord, not a Chord dealer.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Has anyone experienced problems with the latest IOS firmware (11.2.6)? Is it compatible with Mojo?


----------



## lwells

Pimsilveira said:


> Has anyone experienced problems with the latest IOS firmware (11.2.6)? Is it compatible with Mojo?



No issues here. iPhone 6.


----------



## Pimsilveira

lwells said:


> No issues here. iPhone 6.


Ok thanks. 
Mine is the 6s plus. Should be the same


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

maxh22 said:


> Can you explain what mod you did to your Mojo? It looks like a copper chassis replaced the stock chassis?


I'm sorry, those aren't mine. Should have credited the source. Some redditor's DIY copper reshell.

https://imgur.com/r/headphones/YAqFv
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/61adyo/chord_mojo_diy_reshell/


----------



## Swiftfalcon

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/singxer-f-1-xmos-xu208-usb-digital-interface Will this improve chord mojo sound.


----------



## TheTrace (Mar 15, 2018)

Apparently it's past it's warrenty and the repair is per hour with a base fee of 1 hour (which it's $100 an hour) and parts.

This has been a repetitive problem I've had with the Mojo since after the first half year of having it and something that's been sent to them for repairs before. Each time they would claim their ports or nothing but the highest quality and that shouldn't be the case, so for them to turn around and want to  charge for what seems to be a design flaw is not cool to me.

It's not like the channel just fades out, it makes my monitors produce a loud bassy tone that has the potential to disturb my neighbors.

I'm out, probably selling it if I can't find a feasible route. Warrenty on a product like this should definitely be at least 2 years, especially if repairs are going go be that expensive. I could repair my smartphone screen two times over with that .


----------



## betula

TheTrace said:


> Apparently it's past it's warrenty and the repair is per hour with a base fee of 1 hour (which it's $100 an hour) and parts.
> I'm out, probably selling it if I can't find a feasible route. Warrenty on a product like this should definitely be at least 2 years, especially if repairs are going go be that expensive. I could repair my smartphone screen two times over with that .


My Mojo has 2 yrs warranty. Depends on the retailer I guess? 16 months ago they swapped my year old Mojo for a new one due to battery problems. Warranty period started again of course. I left my first Mojo plugged in pretty much 24/7. I do full cycles with the 2nd one, works like a charm after 16 months. That said I am not sure if I would feel comfortable without warranty support. When the time comes (December) I might buy a new Mojo and sell the old one just for having the support. I love the sound, even after this much time. And I tested all popular portable DACs recently. Mojo beats them with its exceptionally natural and life-like sound presentation.


----------



## TheTrace

betula said:


> My Mojo has 2 yrs warranty. Depends on the retailer I guess? 16 months ago they swapped my year old Mojo for a new one due to battery problems. Warranty period started again of course. I left my first Mojo plugged in pretty much 24/7. I do full cycles with the 2nd one, works like a charm after 16 months. That said I am not sure if I would feel comfortable without warranty support. When the time comes (December) I might buy a new Mojo and sell the old one just for having the support. I love the sound, even after this much time. And I tested all popular portable DACs recently. Mojo beats them with its exceptionally natural and life-like sound presentation.


I'm satisfied with the product aside from the hiccups but the business tactics are ridiculous.


----------



## Mython

Mython said:


> No, Chord don't operate like Apple, who have dedicated stores.
> 
> Chord dealers are under obligation to fulfill Chord warranty requirements, but they are nonetheless independent entities and in no way one & the same entity as Chord Electronics Ltd. That'd be a bit like Amazon being the same entity as the hundreds of thousands of companies whose products they sell.





lwells said:


> He states he contacted Chord, not a Chord dealer.




Mmmmm, yes, but there was a little uncertainty about that, in the sense that when some people say 'Chord', they mean their Chord dealer, whereas some people accurately mean Chord Electronics Ltd, in the UK.



TheTrace said:


> My 3.5mm jacks are in need of repair for a second time and I'm about to run out of time on my warranty. So I contacted chord about a warranty repair and I was told that he would send an estimate and labor was $100 an hour.. when did they start charging for warranty repairs?





miketlse said:


> is it chord that wants to charge you, or the service/repair centre?



(still @ lwells) My assumption that @TheTrace may have meant his Chord dealer, was mainly because the dealer one purchased their Mojo from *is* the appropriate first point of contact. So... no misinterpretation intended


----------



## Mython

TheTrace said:


> I'm satisfied with the product aside from the hiccups but the business tactics are ridiculous.




Respectfully, what 'business tactics' are you referring to?


----------



## TheTrace (Mar 15, 2018)

Mython said:


> Respectfully, what 'business tactics' are you referring to?


A year long warrenty on a device that needed to be repaired twice already (for the same thing). Two years should be minimal for something of this price, otherwise I'd be paying for half a Mojo in repairs. Maybe I'm just cynical.


----------



## Mython (Mar 15, 2018)

TheTrace said:


> A year long warrenty on a device that needed to be repaired twice already (for the same thing). Two years should be minimal for something of this price, otherwise I'd be paying for half a Mojo in repairs. Maybe I'm just cynical.



What I find interesting about the battery life issue is that by far the majority people have no apparent issues with their Mojo battery after a couple of years use, yet a relatively small minority of people seem to have a problem with not just one battery but their replacement battery, too.

That's intriguing, but, to my mind, it seems quite unlikely that Chord are to blame, because the odds don't seem to stack up. Granted, _not impossible_, but unlikely.

If not one, but _two_ batteries have failed in the same unit, I'd be looking more towards pattern of usage (one example could be repeatedly listening to Mojo whilst plugged-in, but before the battery has reached full charge, which might, potentially, lead to unnecessary thermally-induced wear&tear on the battery). Aside from pattern of usage, the quality of the regulation circuitry of the customer's chosen USB charger might be worth considering (although, admittedly, Mojo does have built-in protection circuitry, to handle most scenarios).

Please don't anyone jump to the conclusion that I'm trying to 'deflect' blame away from Chord. I'm simply saying that the chances of *2* consecutive batteries failing seems rather outlandish, to put it mildly. I don't think it's unreasonable to suspect that some other factor, such as an unusual pattern of usage, might be at play.


----------



## TheTrace

Mython said:


> What I find interesting about the battery life issue is that by far the majority people have no apparent issues with their Mojo battery after a couple of years use, yet a relatively small minority of people seem to have a problem with not just one battery but their replacement battery, too.
> 
> That's intriguing, but, to my mind, it seems quite unlikely that Chord are to blame, because the odds don't seem to stack up. Granted, _not impossible_, but unlikely.
> 
> ...


A healthy dose of skepticism is always a good thing so I don't think you're trying to deflect anything.

And the battery situation is unfortunate, though I can't say my battery ever gave me problems. Rather for me it was the USB port not working (first repair), one of my 3.5mm slots not working properly along with the USB again (second repair) and now both my 3.5mm jacks are screwed. I went a long time ignoring the issue when it was just one, two it became inexcusable.


----------



## Mython

TheTrace said:


> A healthy dose of skepticism is always a good thing so I don't think you're trying to deflect anything.
> 
> And the battery situation is unfortunate, though I can't say my battery ever gave me problems. Rather for me it was the USB port not working (first repair), one of my 3.5mm slots not working properly along with the USB again (second repair) and now both my 3.5mm jacks are screwed. I went a long time ignoring the issue when it was just one, two it became inexcusable.



I can understand your frustration. I'm a Head-Fier, too, and I get irritated with some gear.

Permit me to ask you, though; are you a fan of premium aftermarket cables?


----------



## TheTrace

Mython said:


> I can understand your frustration. I'm a Head-Fier, too, and I get irritated with some gear.
> 
> Permit me to ask you, though; are you a fan of premium aftermarket cables?


No issue in you asking lol, but I've never really ever gone into that realm. I used to question if they mattered but never purchased one because of how expensive they are. It's just a small piece of the chain to me and premium cables to my knowledge don't have much concrete evidence backing any enhancements. That's just me though.


----------



## Mython

TheTrace said:


> No issue in you asking lol, but I've never really ever gone into that realm. I used to question if they mattered but never purchased one because of how expensive they are. It's just a small piece of the chain to me and premium cables to my knowledge don't have much concrete evidence backing any enhancements. That's just me though.



Haha - I'm not especially a fan of aftermarket cables, either.

Actually, the reason I asked you is that some aftermarket cables use extravagant plugs that exert even more stress upon device sockets. If you care to search this thread, you'll find I've mentioned many times that right-angled plugs can be helpful in reducing the leverage 3.5mm and microUSB plugs exert upon Mojos sockets.


----------



## Zojokkeli

TheTrace said:


> A year long warrenty on a device that needed to be repaired twice already (for the same thing). Two years should be minimal for something of this price, otherwise I'd be paying for half a Mojo in repairs. Maybe I'm just cynical.



In EU we have mandatory 2 year warranty on almost everything, so it's not like Chord would design their products to fail on purpose after one year. 
My Mojo turns 2 in September, fingers crossed I won't run into any problems after that. Haven't had any before.


----------



## Pimsilveira

I have sold my Oppo Ha-2 and ordered a Mojo  
I hope I will be able to tell the difference between the two ...


----------



## jarnopp

Pimsilveira said:


> I have sold my Oppo Ha-2 and ordered a Mojo
> I hope I will be able to tell the difference between the two ...



The Oppo is silver with black leather, while the Mojo is black with large colored lights. You shouldn’t have an issue, but let us know how it goes!


----------



## ChasingDopamine

Hi all, just a quick question. i am considering buying a mojo via (sold and dispatched by) Amazon UK. does anyone have any experience with dealing with warranty issues with mojos purchased via amazon? seeing as they are not a brick and mortar store i am unsure how they might carry out repairs if the situation might arise. The return period is 1 month but woudl they honour a refund or replacement after say 9 months if i email them?


----------



## nsolarz

The battery recently failed in my Chord Mojo to the point where it would turn on then immediately shut down again. As I am in the US, I was directed to a third-party repair shop, which wanted $100 per hour plus $55 for parts to replace the battery, which is absolutely crazy. My chord sits at my desk 100% of the time, so I don't even need the battery functionality, as I can power it directly. So I took a go at cracking it open myself, which was very, very easy. The battery is a 7.4v 1650mAh LiPo battery, connected to the PCB by a simple connector. I spent some time trying to find an exact replacement battery online, but no such luck. Finally, on a whim, I hooked up the board to USB power *without* the battery connected, and lo and behold, works fine. boots up, plays audio etc. Again, since it sits at my desk at all times, this works perfectly for my use case.


----------



## lwells

nsolarz said:


> The battery recently failed in my Chord Mojo to the point where it would turn on then immediately shut down again. As I am in the US, I was directed to a third-party repair shop, which wanted $100 per hour plus $55 for parts to replace the battery, which is absolutely crazy. My chord sits at my desk 100% of the time, so I don't even need the battery functionality, as I can power it directly. So I took a go at cracking it open myself, which was very, very easy. The battery is a 7.4v 1650mAh LiPo battery, connected to the PCB by a simple connector. I spent some time trying to find an exact replacement battery online, but no such luck. Finally, on a whim, I hooked up the board to USB power *without* the battery connected, and lo and behold, works fine. boots up, plays audio etc. Again, since it sits at my desk at all times, this works perfectly for my use case.


Can you post a photo of the LiPo cells?


----------



## nsolarz

lwells said:


> Can you post a photo of the LiPo cells?


----------



## lwells (Mar 16, 2018)

nsolarz said:


>



Cr@p!  That's not much to go by.  Are there any markings elsewhere?

If it's just the 8 allenheads on the bottom, I'll crack mine open and take some measurements.  I'd like to measure the potential at 100% SoC on a fresh cell anyway to get an idea of what the protection and charging circuit is doing.

If Chord could point us to their replacement cell, I could probably identify or construct a replacement pack that would sacrifice some run-time in exchange for calendar life.


----------



## nsolarz

lwells said:


> Cr@p!  That's not much to go by.  Are there any markings elsewhere?
> 
> If it's just the 8 allenheads on the bottom, I'll crack mine open and take some measurements.  I'd like to measure the potential at 100% SoC on a fresh cell anyway to get an idea of what the protection and charging circuit is doing.



no other markings. The other issue is that there are no cell balance leads, and it is apparently an uncommon connector for a Lipo (I talked to a guy from an RC hobby shop to see if they had anything comparable). It is the 8 allenhead screws on bottom. The battery is taped to the top shell with a really sticky 2-sided tape. The PCB is mounted to the bottom plate with two small phillips screws. Disassembly/reassembly was really easy.


----------



## Mython

It's been stated many times, in this thread, that Chord did not source a generic cell for Mojo, but here it is, from John Franks himself:



Mojo ideas said:


> We had the battery developed for only our mojo application. Done for us especially, It took Chord 3 years and many attempts to get the sheer ear thumping power density we have achieved in mojo. So I'd rather people didnt underestimate our design skills and I'd ask please don't think you can better it with a quick battery substitution as this can be risky or even dangerous.


----------



## nsolarz

Mython said:


> It's been stated many times, in this thread, that Chord did not source a generic cell for Mojo, but here it is, from John Franks himself:


Thats perfectly fine, if they sold a replacement battery as a standalone thing. There is nothing complex about doing the replacement yourself, except that you cant buy the battery anywhere. Cell-phone batteries are significantly harder to replace, yet don't cost $150+ to do so.


----------



## 435279

nsolarz said:


> no other markings. The other issue is that there are no cell balance leads, and it is apparently an uncommon connector for a Lipo (I talked to a guy from an RC hobby shop to see if they had anything comparable). It is the 8 allenhead screws on bottom. The battery is taped to the top shell with a really sticky 2-sided tape. The PCB is mounted to the bottom plate with two small phillips screws. Disassembly/reassembly was really easy.



If its a 7.4v battery then it must be a two cell battery, if it doesn't have a balance tap, only two wire + and - then it must have a built in battery management circuit.

If you take the heatshrink off, very carefully, don't puncture the cells, then you should be able to see the BMS circuit. I suspect one of the cells in that pack is faulty the other one is probably still OK so > 3v.


----------



## lwells (Mar 16, 2018)

Mython said:


> It's been stated many times, in this thread, that Chord did not source a generic cell for Mojo, but here it is, from John Franks himself:




Thanks for the quote.  I'm not underestimating Chords design abilities.  I think they design wonderful products. 

I am however doubting their knowledge of the degradation of different lithium ion chemistries.  This is what I do. You wont find me critiquing any other aspects of the circuit.


----------



## nsolarz

SteveOliver said:


> If its a 7.4v battery then it must be a two cell battery, if it doesn't have a balance tap, only two wire + and - then it must have a built in battery management circuit.
> 
> If you take the heatshrink off, very carefully, don't puncture the cells, then you should be able to see the BMS circuit. I suspect one of the cells in that pack is faulty the other one is probably still OK so > 3v.


yea no thanks lol. The battery already felt very swollen when removing it, so I am disposing of it rather than disassembling it further.


----------



## 435279

Mython said:


> It's been stated many times, in this thread, that Chord did not source a generic cell for Mojo, but here it is, from John Franks himself:



Lipo batteries made of special pixie-tears, I'm not saying John is making it up, but the Poly thread has taught me not to believe a lot of what he says.

The battery is non-standard and not an off-the-shelf item in that it has a BMS circuit, other that that, call me a skeptic.


----------



## Mython

lwells said:


> Thanks for the quote.  I'm not underestimating Chords design abilities.  I think they design wonderful products.
> 
> I am however doubting their knowledge of the degradation of different lithium ion chemistries.  This is what I do. You wont find me critiquing any other aspects of the circuit.



You can _choose_ to latch-onto that fragment of the quote that you know very well wasn't the reason I posted the quote. That's your prerogative.



SteveOliver said:


> Lipo batteries made of special pixie-tears, I'm not saying John is making it up, but the Poly thread has taught me not to believe a lot of what he says.
> 
> The battery is non-standard and not an off-the-shelf item in that it has a BMS circuit, other that that, call me a skeptic.



You're entitled to your skepticism, if you have your own reasons. However, this is a public thread and I wouldn't wish others less knowledgeable than yourself to be led to believe that it's open season for generic cell-swaps with Mojo, as it could lead to danger to them and/or to their Mojo hardware. Therefore, you may do as you wish, with your Mojo, and I wish you good luck, but I would advise anyone else with a Mojo in need of a fresh cell to contact their dealer, in the first instance, to see what they are charging, and if that turns out to be too expensive, you might try e-mailing Chord Electronics Ltd, in the UK, to organise purchasing just the cell itself (probably shipped via a dealer), if one feels capable of installing the new cell safely, themselves.


----------



## 435279

Mython said:


> You're entitled to your skepticism, if you have your own reasons. However, this is a public thread and I wouldn't wish others less knowledgeable than yourself to be led to believe that it's open season for generic cell-swaps with Mojo, as it could lead to danger to them and/or to their Mojo hardware. Therefore, you may do as you wish, with your Mojo, and I wish you good luck, but I would advise anyone else with a Mojo in need of a fresh cell to contact their dealer, in the first instance, to see what they are charging, and if that turns out to be too expensive, you might try e-mailing Chord Electronics Ltd, in the UK, to organise purchasing just the cell itself (probably shipped via a dealer), if one feels capable of installing the new cell safely, themselves.



Yes I 100% agree, please nobody mess about with Lithium batteries unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## lwells

Mython said:


> You can _choose_ to latch-onto that fragment of the quote that you know very well wasn't the reason I posted the quote. That's your prerogative.



No worries.  I didn't take offense.

I happen to design materials for next generation lithium ion cells and teach M.Sc. courses in lithium ion construction and degradation.  I'm not posting my concerns about this pack because I want to point fingers about design or part selection.  I'm in this discussion because it would be a fun side project and I happen to have all the necessary equipment and knowledge.


----------



## Mython

Who knows, you may design the next best thing in lithium cells, if you apply yourself to it as a serious project.

Seriously, many of the best inventions in history have been from average Joes in their back garden shed, tinkering away at some problem or other they've noticed and decided to apply their mind to solving.


----------



## lwells (Mar 16, 2018)

Mython said:


> Who knows, you may design the next best thing in lithium cells, if you apply yourself to it as a serious project.
> 
> Seriously, many of the best inventions in history have been from average Joes in their back garden shed, tinkering away at some problem or other they've noticed and decided to apply their mind to solving.



I'm heavily applied on serious lithium ion work.

Improving the pack design for the mojo would just be a fun side project.  No inventions are necessary; just knowledge and equipment. Nothing worthy of publications.


----------



## Mython

If only 'the powers that (_unfortunately_) be' would release their stranglehold on the petro-dollar-based economy and stop suppressing scalar energy, we might not need to even bother with batteries...

But that's an off-topic can of worms.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

Finally pulled the trigger on this one. Arrives tommorow. 

Upgraded from dragonfly red, briefly considered the new Fiio Q5 but decided to give this one a shot based on everything I've heard. Exited to see if the hype is real.

Does anyone know if I can connect to my phone via a usb-c to usb OTG cable connected to a usb to micro USB (non OTG) cable? Does anyone have a single cable recommendation to connect to a Samsung note 8, or a good optical cable to connect to a PC?


----------



## betula

ChasingDopamine said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this one. Arrives tommorow.
> 
> Upgraded from dragonfly red, briefly considered the new Fiio Q5 but decided to give this one a shot based on everything I've heard. Exited to see if the hype is real.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can connect to my phone via a usb-c to usb OTG cable connected to a usb to micro USB (non OTG) cable? Does anyone have a single cable recommendation to connect to a Samsung note 8, or a good optical cable to connect to a PC?


I think you made the right decision, supposing you don't need Bluetooth. 
Q5 is great, but Mojo sounds even better. As far as I know, you need OTG cable. I don't think plugging an OTG and non-OTG cable together will work.
I have recently upgraded my phone, so had to change my micro b to micro b USB cable for a micro b to type c one.
This should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## dontfeedphils

ChasingDopamine said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this one. Arrives tommorow.
> 
> Upgraded from dragonfly red, briefly considered the new Fiio Q5 but decided to give this one a shot based on everything I've heard. Exited to see if the hype is real.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can connect to my phone via a usb-c to usb OTG cable connected to a usb to micro USB (non OTG) cable? Does anyone have a single cable recommendation to connect to a Samsung note 8, or a good optical cable to connect to a PC?



https://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-form-fit-usb-cable-by-moon-audio.html

It's a pricey cable, but if you stack the Mojo on the back of your phone this cable works perfectly (and doesn't stick out and get in the way of everything).


----------



## ChasingDopamine

betula said:


> I think you made the right decision, supposing you don't need Bluetooth.
> Q5 is great, but Mojo sounds even better. As far as I know, you need OTG cable. I don't think plugging an OTG and non-OTG cable together will work.
> I have recently upgraded my phone, so had to change my micro b to micro b USB cable for a micro b to type c one.
> This should arrive tomorrow.



The bluetooth did appeal and i would love to try the Q5 one day, but the limited reviews mention it being bright and that was the dealbreaker for me. I figured i would take the SQ hit on the move just to get the best sound during critical listening/evening relaxation. 

Interesting, i read in the FAQ on the third post that the cable must be OTG on the phone end only, not on the mojo end. Im hoping to find a good one on amazon in time.

Also, does anyone know if the following cable would work from my PC?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/AmazonBasi...21227436&sr=8-5&keywords=toslink+optical&th=1
Am i right in thinking that optical would be best from a PC to reduce noise/interference?


----------



## betula

ChasingDopamine said:


> The bluetooth did appeal and i would love to try the Q5 one day, but the limited reviews mention it being bright and that was the dealbreaker for me. I figured i would take the SQ hit on the move just to get the best sound during critical listening/evening relaxation.
> 
> Interesting, i read in the FAQ on the third post that the cable must be OTG on the phone end only, not on the mojo end. Im hoping to find a good one on amazon in time.
> 
> ...


The FAQ is right and I am wrong then. Every day we learn something new.
The Q5's treble is indeed a bit on the bright side. Mojo is much more relaxing.


----------



## ZappaMan

ChasingDopamine said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on this one. Arrives tommorow.
> 
> Upgraded from dragonfly red, briefly considered the new Fiio Q5 but decided to give this one a shot based on everything I've heard. Exited to see if the hype is real.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can connect to my phone via a usb-c to usb OTG cable connected to a usb to micro USB (non OTG) cable? Does anyone have a single cable recommendation to connect to a Samsung note 8, or a good optical cable to connect to a PC?


I got my optical cable in tescos, hopefully they all the same


----------



## Mython (Mar 16, 2018)

betula said:


> As far as I know, you need OTG cable.





ChasingDopamine said:


> Interesting, i read in the FAQ on the third post that the cable must be OTG on the phone end only, not on the mojo end.





betula said:


> The FAQ is right and I am wrong then. Every day we learn something new.




Before I say what I'm about to say, let me preface it by saying I am _not_ an Android expert, so I may be wrong about this:

I think I recall a few people saying that *newer* Android phones no longer require OTG cables. By newer, that'd probably mean 2017 onwards.

_Anyone reading this, please take this information with caution and do further research to verify it._


----------



## dontfeedphils

Mython said:


> Before I say what I'm about to say, let me preface it by saying I am _not_ an Android expert, so I may be wrong about this:
> 
> I think I recall a few people saying that *newer* Android phones no longer require OTG cables. By newer, that'd probably mean 2017 onwards.
> 
> _Anyone reading this, please take this information with caution and do further research to verify it._



Pretty sure anything with a USB-C input/output doesn't need a special "OTG" cable.  Any normal cable will work and recognize the device.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

So with my note 8 I could use a standard usb c to micro usb cable without otg on either end? Will the mojo take charge from my batter if said sable is plugged into my phone and the data input socket of the mojo? The FAQ said I need a cable which is otg on the phone end but Im really struggling to find one in the UK


----------



## dontfeedphils

ChasingDopamine said:


> So with my note 8 I could use a standard usb c to micro usb cable without otg on either end? Will the mojo take charge from my batter if said sable is plugged into my phone and the data input socket of the mojo? The FAQ said I need a cable which is otg on the phone end but Im really struggling to find one in the UK



Before I bought the Black Dragon "form fit" cable I used this cheap cable from amazon without any issue,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LONQ7R6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## betula

ChasingDopamine said:


> So with my note 8 I could use a standard usb c to micro usb cable without otg on either end? Will the mojo take charge from my batter if said sable is plugged into my phone and the data input socket of the mojo? The FAQ said I need a cable which is otg on the phone end but Im really struggling to find one in the UK


There was a link for you in one of my previous comments to eBay UK. The cable comes from China, but it doesn't take more than 4-5 days.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

betula said:


> There was a link for you in one of my previous comments to eBay UK. The cable comes from China, but it doesn't take more than 4-5 days.



Thank you for the link. I had noticed it but it gives me an estimate of end of April for delivery (to the UK). Maybe this is an over estimate though as they say it ships via standard delivery 1 day after payment so unless they are walking it from China I suspect it may not take as long. The form factor seems ideal for stacking.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

dontfeedphils said:


> Before I bought the Black Dragon "form fit" cable I used this cheap cable from amazon without any issue,
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LONQ7R6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



This one doesn't say that it's OTG, was this at all a problem when plugged into the data end of the mojo in terms of draining your phone?


----------



## dontfeedphils

ChasingDopamine said:


> This one doesn't say that it's OTG, was this at all a problem when plugged into the data end of the mojo in terms of draining your phone?



No, the phone only sends data unless you tell it to power the device.  Android may say "supplying power to device", but based on battery usage on both the phone and the Mojo, I know that's not true.  I had a Fiio E10K in the past that I would power and drive with a Nexus 6P, that would pull power, and a lot of it (phone would drain very quickly).  That's not the case with the Mojo and this cable.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Another recommendation for driving the Mojo from a newer Android based phone, buy USB Audio Player Pro and thank me later.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

dontfeedphils said:


> No, the phone only sends data unless you tell it to power the device.  Android may say "supplying power to device", but based on battery usage on both the phone and the Mojo, I know that's not true.  I had a Fiio E10K in the past that I would power and drive with a Nexus 6P, that would pull power, and a lot of it (phone would drain very quickly).  That's not the case with the Mojo and this cable.



Thank you I might give this one a go as Amazon UK has the same item in stock next day delivery.

Yes I also use UAPP with my dragonfly red, works a treat.


----------



## dontfeedphils

ChasingDopamine said:


> Thank you I might give this one a go as Amazon UK has the same item in stock next day delivery.
> 
> Yes I also use UAPP with my dragonfly red, works a treat.



No problem.  If you have a choke or two laying around I noticed it help with EMI/RFI noise when using with my phone.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

My mojo just arrived! Ordered off Amazon last night at 7pm and it arrived today at 4pm! 
It came with no instruction manual or anything (is this normal?) Just the colour codes codes on the side of the box.

I thought it would take longer to arrive so I've had no time to read up on the colour schemes of charging indicators etc.. so straight to work on the FAQ! Might try and find some videos too.

Am I right to say that I should leave it to charge for 10 hours or until the indicator goes out before using it t all?


----------



## ZappaMan

ChasingDopamine said:


> My mojo just arrived! Ordered off Amazon last night at 7pm and it arrived today at 4pm!
> It came with no instruction manual or anything (is this normal?) Just the colour codes codes on the side of the box.
> 
> I thought it would take longer to arrive so I've had no time to read up on the colour schemes of charging indicators etc.. so straight to work on the FAQ! Might try and find some videos too.
> ...


Yes - re charging 

Here’s the manual

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Mojo-Manual-28072016.pdf


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 17, 2018)

This is so weird, I don't know why Mojo puts out the best sound out of my active speakers.  JBL LSR305.  It's like it's the best or perfect match for it.  If anybody has an LSR305, I'd definitely feed it the Mojo.  I was actually thinking about selling my Mojo, but I can't get anything to replace it for my active speakers! 

Mojo performs well with everything for it, music, movies, videos.  Chord should consult JBL in just building in the Mojo DAC into to those monitors!  They are pretty much meant for each other IME.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Can you share your experience of the mojo connected to a audiophile (usually expensive) hi-fi system?
 How does it perform connected to a really great amp and great speakers?
 How does it compare to other more traditional (not portable) DACs?


----------



## magicalmouse

myusernameislove said:


> *What are the best Universal IEM pairings with Mojo in the 1k USD region?* *Please advice.* I was thinking about Oriolus or Andromeda - two different signatures (bassy-warm-thick VS balanced-airy) - but Andromeda does not pair well with Mojo. I own IFi iEMatch, but I would prefer pairing, that does not require me to use it. Do you know of any other excelent pairings aside of Oriolus V2/Reborn, and could you write word or two about its sound character and why would you personally choose it over the other options out there? It will be my first IEM with such a price. *I am also interested in CIEM recommendations with the same sound characteristics and same (1k) price tag.*



HAve you considered er4xr - this seems to match well with my mojo/fiio x7/otg out - also shure se535, both (together if you wished) are within your budget and give different but complementary signatures.


----------



## DjBobby

Pimsilveira said:


> Can you share your experience of the mojo connected to a audiophile (usually expensive) hi-fi system?
> How does it perform connected to a really great amp and great speakers?
> How does it compare to other more traditional (not portable) DACs?


IMO it sounds great as a part of an audiophile system, in my case with big Dali floor-standers. Better than most other "traditional" dacs I've tried. Actually much prefer Mojo as a dac alone, than as a headphone amp.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

So just finished my first listening session with the mojo after my long first charge. Had read all the reviews and carried a fair amount of bias both towards and against it from all the positive reviews dropping poetic adjectives one after another and negative reviews saying it's overpriced and they couldn't hear much of a difference.

Firstly, the charge whine was real, and the interference issue was real. Putting my phone in airplane mode helped. There was no significant interference via usb from pc running tidal. The device did run hot as expected, and the usb sockets did come across as not the most resilient. My current cable works but runs havoc on my battery so will be getting a replacement cable soon.

As for the sound, im using Shure 1540s and replacing a dragonfly red as a dacamp. I spent a week trying to decide between the mojo and Q5, and told myself I would try the mojo and return it to amazon for the Q5 if it turned out to be nothing special.

Well I must say Amazon are gonna have to come to my house and pry this one away from my cold dead hands because expect for a warranty replacement it's never going back. This is the real deal and I can see the hype is definitely there for a reason. Everything everyone has said has been for a very good reason. The detail, resolution,  sepeation, layering, imaging, tonality... Its like listening through a different set of headphones in a completely different price bracket. I had always felt something not quite right with my Shure 1540s and even considered selling them many times. Nope nothing wrong with them, in fact I now know they are exceptional set of headphones, they were just being held back and needed to be unlocked. Not only are they now singing at thier potential, I get the sense that they are now the bottle neck for the mojo (actually got my heart set on a focal clear when I can muster the balls to drop £1400 from my savings on headphones).

I was literally lost for words. I sat down with an analytical mindset, listening critically to pick out flaws as we do when comparing audio products. Somewhere floating around my subconscious was the biases from all the reviews I had read, both positive and negative, struggling to come to the forefront of my mind. Listening to a few choice songs which I knew like the back of my hand so any emotional reaction to them means something special is happening. Something special did indeed happen, all my judgement and analysis fell silent, and all of a sudden I was deeply and emotionally moved. I literally had to take my headphones off and just laugh. The music spoke to my soul once again, and I finally understood what everyone was talking about. The hype was real.

I gave them to my significant other as part of my evaluation process. She has an untrained ear and knew nothing of the product, it's cost or reviews whatsoever. Also a woman I had watched patiently hold her silence at my audio ramblings as and read her book at audio stores I had managed to drag her along to. She once described the focal utopias as "yeah it's alright". In this instance it took an unprecedented  time for me to get my headphones back from her.

I don't know what kind of witchcraft is going on inside this little black box, but this one is definitely a keeper. It reminded me what it is that I chase in this hobby, what all the hours of forum browsing and purchase decisions are hoping to lead too. I know a huge part of any dopamine release is novelty, and it's possible the novelty will wear off. Its also more than likley that there is a fair amount of placebo at play. But I don't care about any of that. Even just part of that feeling every now and again after a long stressful day, it would be money well spent.

Anyway this is nothing you havnt all heard before but thought I would share. Looking forward to further evaluations today.


----------



## Sheep1234 (Mar 18, 2018)

Does anyone has a solution for playing with the mojo and spotify under windows 10?

When I start Spotify with the mojo selected as a sound device spotify will jump trough the tracks without playing music. When I start spotify with another sound device selected and then switch to the mojo it will work fine.
This happens with 3 diffrent PC's of mine and also with the Hugo 2.

I contacted Chord about this and they said that something else is using the Mojo and occupying it, but I can't figure out what that should be.and it's kinda strange that this happens on 3 diffrent PC's.

Edit: I fixed it by activating everything at supported formats and setting the sample rate to 192000 Hz. It seems like it has problems upsampeling.


----------



## MementoMori99 (Mar 18, 2018)

ChasingDopamine said:


> Firstly, the charge whine was real, and the interference issue was real. Putting my phone in airplane mode helped. There was no significant interference via usb from pc running tidal. The device did run hot as expected, and the usb sockets did come across as not the most resilient. My current cable works but runs havoc on my battery so will be getting a replacement cable soon.



Welcome to the club!  I am pleased to hear that you are enjoying your Mojo.

The following 3-ft Monoprice cable took care of the charge whine and/or hiss in my Mojo.  It can also be used as a data transfer cable.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030307&p_id=5457&seq=1&format=2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Monoprice-3-Feet-Micro-24AWG-Ferrite/dp/B004C4WEVI

In my experience, to realize the best sound performance out of the Mojo one must first break it in by playing music at medium volume levels for a minimum of 24-hrs..  Once break-in is achieved, all that is required is to warm it up for a minimum of 10-min. by playing music at medium volume levels before a critical or regular listening session begins.  Obviously, everyone is entitled to their own opinions.  YMMV.


----------



## jarnopp

ChasingDopamine said:


> So just finished my first listening session with the mojo after my long first charge. Had read all the reviews and carried a fair amount of bias both towards and against it from all the positive reviews dropping poetic adjectives one after another and negative reviews saying it's overpriced and they couldn't hear much of a difference.
> 
> Firstly, the charge whine was real, and the interference issue was real. Putting my phone in airplane mode helped. There was no significant interference via usb from pc running tidal. The device did run hot as expected, and the usb sockets did come across as not the most resilient. My current cable works but runs havoc on my battery so will be getting a replacement cable soon.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!  You’ve summarized nearly all the posts on this thread succinctly, with the exception of the “line out” mode.


----------



## TheTrace

nsolarz said:


> The battery recently failed in my Chord Mojo to the point where it would turn on then immediately shut down again. As I am in the US, I was directed to a third-party repair shop, which wanted $100 per hour plus $55 for parts to replace the battery, which is absolutely crazy. My chord sits at my desk 100% of the time, so I don't even need the battery functionality, as I can power it directly. So I took a go at cracking it open myself, which was very, very easy. The battery is a 7.4v 1650mAh LiPo battery, connected to the PCB by a simple connector. I spent some time trying to find an exact replacement battery online, but no such luck. Finally, on a whim, I hooked up the board to USB power *without* the battery connected, and lo and behold, works fine. boots up, plays audio etc. Again, since it sits at my desk at all times, this works perfectly for my use case.


If you ever come across information on how to replace/fix the 3.5mm slots in your travels please share that here. We have different situations but are in the same boat as far as the warranty goes.


----------



## TheTrace (Mar 18, 2018)

SilverEars said:


> This is so weird, I don't know why Mojo puts out the best sound out of my active speakers.  JBL LSR305.  It's like it's the best or perfect match for it.  If anybody has an LSR305, I'd definitely feed it the Mojo.  I was actually thinking about selling my Mojo, but I can't get anything to replace it for my active speakers!
> 
> Mojo performs well with everything for it, music, movies, videos.  Chord should consult JBL in just building in the Mojo DAC into to those monitors!  They are pretty much meant for each other IME.


I always looked around for more impressions on this combo but never found much. I always found it to be superb and have no urge to listen to anything else when the using the Mojo with the JBL 305s. Just recently added the matching sub for the monitors and damn is all I gotta say..


----------



## SilverEars

TheTrace said:


> I always looked around for more impressions on this combo but never found much. I always found it to be superb. Just recently added the matching sub for the monitors and I have zero complains about performance.


There isn't an extensive thread I could find here, and I was looking for one that people have tried various DACs with.  Interestingly, I had the Mojo when I first got them and didn't have an idea how good the combo was until I tried to feed it various other sources like DAPs, DACs, and I can't understand why Mojo works so well with them.  Interestingly, Mojo pulls up the low-end a bit compared to other stuff I've tried, but it probably don't stand a chance to a dedicated sub though.  Sounds clear, clean, articulate.  I appreciate the performance more with the Mojo.


----------



## Boerd (Mar 18, 2018)

For a while now I noticed that the Mojo's battery light is not turning off anymore while plugged in. At all. I tried different chargers (with enough juice, etc.) - the battery light stays on. Even after 2-3 days left turned off and plugged in. If I unplug it the light turns blue (when Mojo is turned on) - supposedly the Mojo is charged, but the charge doesn't last 2 hours on the red or yellow lights / level (with Sennheiser HD 650).
Has anybody had this problem? Any solutions? I contacted my dealer but the price for replacing the battery (I think 120$) is not worth to me; I'd rather buy a better DAC after my experience with Mojo.
Still - if anybody has found a fix or a workaround - I'd try it.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

Considering getting some ferritebeads to help with interference. Does anyone recommend the AudioQuest jitterbug for the mojo? Some reviews seem to rate it while others seem not so impressed


----------



## maxh22

ChasingDopamine said:


> Considering getting some ferritebeads to help with interference. Does anyone recommend the AudioQuest jitterbug for the mojo? Some reviews seem to rate it while others seem not so impressed



I can recommend the Jitterbug wholeheartedly for Mojo; get the ferrites as well everything helps.


----------



## miketlse

ChasingDopamine said:


> So just finished my first listening session with the mojo after my long first charge. Had read all the reviews and carried a fair amount of bias both towards and against it from all the positive reviews dropping poetic adjectives one after another and negative reviews saying it's overpriced and they couldn't hear much of a difference.
> 
> Firstly, the charge whine was real, and the interference issue was real. Putting my phone in airplane mode helped. There was no significant interference via usb from pc running tidal. The device did run hot as expected, and the usb sockets did come across as not the most resilient. My current cable works but runs havoc on my battery so will be getting a replacement cable soon.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Mojo club.
As one of the posters who have followed this thread for over two years, your experience mirrors many other mojo owners. In the early days of this thread, there were many posts by mojo owners, describing how they read the posts/publicity about mojo, and went along to dealers curious to hear the mojo, but not expecting it to replace their existing dac solution. Most of those posts ended with them saying that they left the demo, either with a mojo, or with one on order. Normally people know very quickly that the mojo is a step up, and special.
@Mython tried to capture a lot of the best practice for using Mojo in the FAQ in post #3, granted the subsequent change in Head-Fi platform makes some of the info harder to access, but there are several long-term posters who will be happy to try and answer any questions that you may have.
Regarding Jitterbug, Rob Watts posted that although it doesn't reduce jitter, it can reduce electrical noise, so can be considered a cost effective improvement.
For myself, i found that adding a ferrite choke removed much of the electrical noise, but there are interesting posts on the other chord threads about using multiple ferrite chokes, each tuned to a different frequency band.
Please feel free to ask any other questions that you have, because hopefully we can provide an answer.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

miketlse said:


> Welcome to the Mojo club.
> As one of the posters who have followed this thread for over two years, your experience mirrors many other mojo owners. In the early days of this thread, there were many posts by mojo owners, describing how they read the posts/publicity about mojo, and went along to dealers curious to hear the mojo, but not expecting it to replace their existing dac solution. Most of those posts ended with them saying that they left the demo, either with a mojo, or with one on order. Normally people know very quickly that the mojo is a step up, and special.
> @Mython tried to capture a lot of the best practice for using Mojo in the FAQ in post #3, granted the subsequent change in Head-Fi platform makes some of the info harder to access, but there are several long-term posters who will be happy to try and answer any questions that you may have.
> Regarding Jitterbug, Rob Watts posted that although it doesn't reduce jitter, it can reduce electrical noise, so can be considered a cost effective improvement.
> ...



Thank you for the warm welcome. I've just had my second day with the mojo and it continues to blow me away. I continue to do my reading but as it was an impulse buy which arrived so shortly after my order and I've struggled to part myself from listening to it ive still got alot more to read.
The sound is perfect, so for once in my brief audiophile career im not dealing with EQs or formats or anything to do with the sound itself. That truely speaks to how fantastic the mojo is. I can't forsee myself wanting to update that part of my signal chain at all, I've simply lost interest in looking for a better dac. Hell I've already set aside another £389 to buy it's replacement for when it breaks outside warranty (although depending on how my research goes I might up into this fund early and get a poly).

I'm not getting much noise when using on my PC via USB, hence why I'm not too certain on the jitterbug as an investment. May go for it anyway as it's only £39.

I am however getting a fair bit of interference on my phone, so am looking at solutions for that.

I found these on Amazon and may give them a try:    www.amazon.co.uk/Dreamtop-Clip-Ferrite-Suppressor-Diameter/dp/B01MG8GQ1F

Likewise this cable were recommended which I am going to try as a replacement for my current cable solution.
www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01GGKYAIU/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1
It doesn't say otg but the reviews seem to suggest it might work (connecting to a note 8)

Does anyone have any advice on reading strain on the usb sockets or minimising battery problems? The issues reported have me treading lightly as I do love how this thing sounds.


----------



## Adu (Mar 18, 2018)

Pimsilveira said:


> Can you share your experience of the mojo connected to a audiophile (usually expensive) hi-fi system?
> How does it perform connected to a really great amp and great speakers?
> How does it compare to other more traditional (not portable) DACs?



Actually it's sound great as DAC only, in my modest hi-fi system.


----------



## x RELIC x

ChasingDopamine said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. I've just had my second day with the mojo and it continues to blow me away. I continue to do my reading but as it was an impulse buy which arrived so shortly after my order and I've struggled to part myself from listening to it ive still got alot more to read.
> The sound is perfect, so for once in my brief audiophile career im not dealing with EQs or formats or anything to do with the sound itself. That truely speaks to how fantastic the mojo is. I can't forsee myself wanting to update that part of my signal chain at all, I've simply lost interest in looking for a better dac. Hell I've already set aside another £389 to buy it's replacement for when it breaks outside warranty (although depending on how my research goes I might up into this fund early and get a poly).
> 
> I'm not getting much noise when using on my PC via USB, hence why I'm not too certain on the jitterbug as an investment. May go for it anyway as it's only £39.
> ...



I had a similar feeling when I first heard the Mojo, but unlike you it had me insanely curious to try the TOTL DAVE when it was released. Needless to say I’ve gone down the rabbit hole since then.

Regarding EMI from the phone chances are that cables or ferrites may not eliminate it, unfortunately. Cellular signals are very strong and can be picked up even through the headphone cable - as I’ve discovered when testing. The only surefire way to get around it is to use ‘airplane’ mode on your smartphone or use a dedicated DAP (which obviously has no cellular antennae) to connect to the Mojo. I’ve read about other devices like the WA8, OPPO HA-2, CDM, FiiO Q5 have all had posts regarding smartphone cellular interference as well so it’s not just Mojo but a downside to using a device which has strong cellular signals very near audio gear.

Regardless, if you find something that reduces or eliminates the EMI I’m sure the forum would like to read about it.


----------



## ChasingDopamine (Mar 18, 2018)

x RELIC x said:


> I had a similar feeling when I first heard the Mojo, but unlike you it had me insanely curious to try the TOTL DAVE when it was released. Needless to say I’ve gone down the rabbit hole since then.
> 
> Regarding EMI from the phone chances are that cables or ferrites may not eliminate it, unfortunately. Cellular signals are very strong and can be picked up even through the headphone cable - as I’ve discovered when testing. The only surefire way to get around it is to use ‘airplane’ mode on your smartphone or use a dedicated DAP (which obviously has no cellular antennae) to connect to the Mojo. I’ve read about other devices like the WA8, OPPO HA-2, CDM, FiiO Q5 have all had posts regarding smartphone cellular interference as well so it’s not just Mojo but a downside to using a device which has strong cellular signals very near audio gear.
> 
> Regardless, if you find something that reduces or eliminates the EMI I’m sure the forum would like to read about it.



The Dave is pretty far down the rabbit hole! I actually had a chance to audition one at a store in London, but gave it a miss as I'd rather not have to consider sellingseither of my kidneys at this present moment so probably best leave that one to the imagination for me! I would consider the Hugo 2 however. I tried it with the focal clears and thought they were incredible, however at the time I had attributed this mostly to the focals, but now that I've listened critically at my leisure to the Mojo perhaps didn't give enough of the credit to the Hugo.

I have also read about these issues with other models. Overall I still find the mojo more pleasurable than the dragonfly red it replaced even with a bit of interference, so I can't say it's a deal-breaker for now. I don't actually mind going on airplane mode. Shutting off from the world actually helps me disengage and relax into the music. The only downside of course is the fact that I can't browse tidal via UAPP.

I did however note that interference seemed less with WiFi on but mobile data and location turned off - this also allowed WhatsApp and browsing so a bit half and half there incase people need to contact me during listening sessions.

I have thought about a DAP, although I would need to do more research. Ideally one with tidal (/offline) and a warmish dac for use on the go when the mojo is tucked away.


----------



## x RELIC x

ChasingDopamine said:


> The Dave is pretty far down the rabbit hole! I actually had a chance to audition one at a store in London, but gave it a miss as I'd rather not have to consider sellingseither of my kidneys at this present moment so probably best leave that one to the imagination for me! I would consider the Hugo 2 however. I tried it with the focal clears and thought they were incredible, however at the time I had attributed this mostly to the focals, but now that I've listened critically at my leisure to the Mojo perhaps didn't give enough of the credit to the Hugo.
> 
> I have also read about these issues with other models. Overall I still find the mojo more pleasurable than the dragonfly red it replaced even with a bit of interference, so I can't say it's a deal-breaker for now. I don't actually mind going on airplane mode. Shutting off from the world actually helps me disengage and relax into the music. The only downside of course is the fact that I can't browse tidal via UAPP.
> 
> ...



I imagine with WiFi on it helps with location services if within wifi signal distance and so therefore reduces the gain required on the cellular antennae.

For Tidal (offline) there’s the FiiO X5iii which does fine with 16/44.1 content to an external DAC like the Mojo, and it has a warm signature on its own (warmer than Mojo). I wouldn’t recommend it for USB audio output but coaxial to the Mojo is fine with the appropriate custom cable (unless playing high resolution files over 5000kbps). But of course this is an extra expense.


----------



## lwells

ChasingDopamine said:


> So just finished my first listening session with the mojo after my long first charge.




I had a similar experience to you.  I auditioned an iFi iDSD BL nano for a week before buying the mojo.  I REALLY liked the nano.  Had it not broken in the first week of use (seriously) I would have bought it instead of the mojo.  I was expecting some buyer's remorse with the mojo as it costs 2x as much.  I have none.

I think the best I can articulate the difference:  The nano made me tap my foot again.  The mojo makes my whole body move.


----------



## lwells

ChasingDopamine said:


> Considering getting some ferritebeads to help with interference. Does anyone recommend the AudioQuest jitterbug for the mojo? Some reviews seem to rate it while others seem not so impressed



I can recommend the jitterbug, but I don't think it will help with interference so much.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

lwells said:


> I can recommend the jitterbug, but I don't think it will help with interference so much.



Did you find it helped with noise through the usb? Importantly though did you find it had any effect on the sound signiture of the mojo? I vaugleu remember reading something suggesting that it may. If it can't hurt I may get one just to have one lying around, but I'd be a bit early if it affected the sonic performance of the mojo


----------



## lwells

ChasingDopamine said:


> Did you find it helped with noise through the usb? Importantly though did you find it had any effect on the sound signiture of the mojo? I vaugleu remember reading something suggesting that it may. If it can't hurt I may get one just to have one lying around, but I'd be a bit early if it affected the sonic performance of the mojo



To my ear, the jitterbug doesn't have any effect on sound signature.  I get the sense that the highs are a touch smoother with the jitterbug.  The change will probably be dependent on the device.  With my devices, I'm not sure I could identify it in a blind test.  It's subtle, and makes cymbals a bit more pleasant.  

It made no change to interference for me.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

I just ordered some ferrite clip one, pack of 20 in different sizes to experiment a bit. Am I right to say that they would be most effective being placed near the mojo? Would there be any additional benefit to placing them near the phone, near the mojo on the headphone cable end, or on the charging cable?


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> Have you checked the FAQ in post "3?
> There is info about using UAPP to work with a NAS drive, and run Tidal in bitperfect mode.



I checked 3rd post but I was referring to Settings inside USB Audio settings (USB 1, USB 2, bit perfect, etc.)
I had to struggle with those parameters in OnePlus 3 and now they seem different in AP200 as I always get some noise, clicks, etc., with any song.


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> Welcome to the Mojo club.
> As one of the posters who have followed this thread for over two years, your experience mirrors many other mojo owners. In the early days of this thread, there were many posts by mojo owners, describing how they read the posts/publicity about mojo, and went along to dealers curious to hear the mojo, but not expecting it to replace their existing dac solution. Most of those posts ended with them saying that they left the demo, either with a mojo, or with one on order. Normally people know very quickly that the mojo is a step up, and special.
> @Mython tried to capture a lot of the best practice for using Mojo in the FAQ in post #3, granted the subsequent change in Head-Fi platform makes some of the info harder to access, but there are several long-term posters who will be happy to try and answer any questions that you may have.
> Regarding Jitterbug, Rob Watts posted that although it doesn't reduce jitter, it can reduce electrical noise, so can be considered a cost effective improvement.
> ...





ChasingDopamine said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. I've just had my second day with the mojo and it continues to blow me away. I continue to do my reading but as it was an impulse buy which arrived so shortly after my order and I've struggled to part myself from listening to it ive still got alot more to read.
> The sound is perfect, so for once in my brief audiophile career im not dealing with EQs or formats or anything to do with the sound itself. That truely speaks to how fantastic the mojo is. I can't forsee myself wanting to update that part of my signal chain at all, I've simply lost interest in looking for a better dac. Hell I've already set aside another £389 to buy it's replacement for when it breaks outside warranty (although depending on how my research goes I might up into this fund early and get a poly).
> 
> I'm not getting much noise when using on my PC via USB, hence why I'm not too certain on the jitterbug as an investment. May go for it anyway as it's only £39.
> ...




I am not sure quite what Mike means here. I am not sure the Jitterbug can stop RFI affecting your cables, which it picks up between PC and Mojo. (That's what ferrites are for I think.) The Jitterbug stops noise on the power rails from a source like a PC.

However I was sold by the Jitterbug, the minute I applied it to my USB line from my PC.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

GreenBow said:


> I am not sure quite what Mike means here. I am not sure the Jitterbug can stop RFI affecting your cables, which it picks up between PC and Mojo. (That's what ferrites are for I think.) The Jitterbug stops noise on the power rails from a source like a PC.
> 
> However I was sold by the Jitterbug, the minute I applied it to my USB line from my PC.



Do you know if the jitterbug would have any use on a phone? (e.g. phone -> usb-c (otg) to female usb->jitterbug> male usb to microusb -> mojo.  i believe it was mentioned before than a phone has less issues with this kind of noise so in that case would i be better off with a straight phone
-> usb-c to micro usb ->mojo?


----------



## lwells

ChasingDopamine said:


> Do you know if the jitterbug would have any use on a phone? (e.g. phone -> usb-c (otg) to female usb->jitterbug> male usb to microusb -> mojo.  i believe it was mentioned before than a phone has less issues with this kind of noise so in that case would i be better off with a straight phone
> -> usb-c to micro usb ->mojo?



My mojo touches my work windows laptop and my iPhone 6.  I just leave a jitterbug on my work laptop.  There I can hear the difference.  I can't so much on my iphone.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> I am not sure quite what Mike means here. I am not sure the Jitterbug can stop RFI affecting your cables, which it picks up between PC and Mojo. (That's what ferrites are for I think.) The Jitterbug stops noise on the power rails from a source like a PC.
> 
> However I was sold by the Jitterbug, the minute I applied it to my USB line from my PC.


Maybe I didn't explain it well, but you are right that the ferrite chokes remove RFI captured by the outer shield of the cable, and the jitterbug is removing electrical noise passing down the wires inside the cable.


----------



## Dana Reed

x RELIC x said:


> I had a similar feeling when I first heard the Mojo, but unlike you it had me insanely curious to try the TOTL DAVE when it was released. Needless to say I’ve gone down the rabbit hole since then.
> 
> Regarding EMI from the phone chances are that cables or ferrites may not eliminate it, unfortunately. Cellular signals are very strong and can be picked up even through the headphone cable - as I’ve discovered when testing. The only surefire way to get around it is to use ‘airplane’ mode on your smartphone or use a dedicated DAP (which obviously has no cellular antennae) to connect to the Mojo. I’ve read about other devices like the WA8, OPPO HA-2, CDM, FiiO Q5 have all had posts regarding smartphone cellular interference as well so it’s not just Mojo but a downside to using a device which has strong cellular signals very near audio gear.
> 
> Regardless, if you find something that reduces or eliminates the EMI I’m sure the forum would like to read about it.


That's been my experience here with an iPhone SE is that putting it in airplane mode was the only way to get rid of the audible RF on the Mojo.  That turned out not to be practical for a phone, so first I tried a Sony DAP connected via USB, but now just to get the ability to use both my own lossless content and also streamed stuff from Spotify, I bought a 128 GB iPod touch and connected that using the USB adapter module and CCK cable.  I only turn on Wifi when I want to pull down something else from Spotify, and use the Onkyo HF player to play any FLAC or ALAC files of higher than 48/24.


----------



## fluidz (Mar 20, 2018)

Are there any benefits to pairing a Hugo 2 over a Mojo when combined with HD800S (newer model) ? I'm finding the Mojo lacks punch in kick drums when paired with the HD800S and need an amp/dac that provides that fine warm detail Mojo provides but with more low end weight?  Does the Hugo provide that or will it more or less sound the same?

I have been pairing he-500s with the Mojo for years (and happily so).  Now I have these HD800S, the Mojo isn't quite adequate enough for some of the genres i listen to.

[Edited]

Thanks


----------



## betula

fluidz said:


> Are there any benefits of pairing a Hugo 2 over the Mojo when combined with HD800S (newer model) ? I'm finding the Mojo lacks punch in kick drums when paired with the HD800S and need an amp/dac that provides that fine warm detail Mojo provides but with more low end weight?  Does the Hugo provide that or will it more or less sound the same?
> 
> I have been pairing he-500s with the Mojo for years (and happily so).  Now I have these HD800S, the Mojo feels like it isn't adequate enough.
> 
> Thanks


There is a reason why Hugo2 is almost five times more expensive than Mojo. It might not be five times better, but it is _much_ better in everything than Mojo. And I love my Mojo. The two weeks I spent with Hugo2 was eye-opening.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

So I just got a new cable ( Amazon basics usb c to micro usb). It worked fine despite not being otg. However I could swear it sentence to sound worse than my Anker otg usbc to female usb connected to another Anker usb to micro usb charging cable. I struggled to evaluate this as I couldn't tell if further evaluations were due to a perceptual bias or not.

Further more I applied ferrite cores to my cables and likewise struggled to notice a difference. I don't know if it's having an effect or not. 

When I switched to airplane mode, I was still getting a background hiss/ him on certain tracks. Its pretty loud actually. I'm using Shure 1540s 46 ohm impedance. This hum/hiss was still present via usb on my PC, so I'm not sure if this is a usb issue. I always thought that this was the EMI everyone was talking about, but even on airplane mode it was as present as ever. 

Most worryingly however is that when I was a/bing cables, during the demo the mojo emitted a loud static blast during a song when cutting off connection with UAPP.  This was concerning as it was quite painful and my mojo is two days old. It hasn't done this before so I will be keeping an ear out for it. Im absolutely head over heels for the mojo sound but hearing damage is a definite no go.


----------



## betula

I have no intention to advertise my reviews. I know my place is at the audio hobbyists, not with the many professional reviewers here on Head-Fi. (We are lucky to have them.)
But.
A couple of times I was told, my latest reviews turn out to be Mojo praises. I thought, I link in my latest review of the Fiio Q5. If my critics are right, this is the only place where people won't throw stones at me.


----------



## baiyy1986

KaiFi said:


> Does anyone else notice a little "glitch" in the sound right when a track starts playing? I've noticed that before playing music through iTunes and YouTube on my MacBook Pro (Mojo hooked up via USB). It's not a big deal, but I'm just wondering.


I also got "glitch" when I use MacBook Pro, and only glitch when it plays DSD file. when it switches the song which contains the big file. But no glitch when youtube or other FLAC files played.


----------



## miketlse

betula said:


> I have no intention to advertise my reviews. I know my place is at the audio hobbyists, not with the many professional reviewers here on Head-Fi. (We are lucky to have them.)
> But.
> A couple of times I was told, my latest reviews turn out to be Mojo praises. I thought, I link in my latest review of the Fiio Q5. If my critics are right, this is the only place where people won't throw stones at me.


Don't worry. You are right to compare new equipment to a baseline (in this case mojo), and the mojo proved better in many respects. Some people will never like the mojo as a baseline, because it sets a very high baseline that other manufacturers struggle to compete with.


----------



## lwells

ChasingDopamine said:


> So I just got a new cable ( Amazon basics usb c to micro usb). It worked fine despite not being otg. However I could swear it sentence to sound worse than my Anker otg usbc to female usb connected to another Anker usb to micro usb charging cable. I struggled to evaluate this as I couldn't tell if further evaluations were due to a perceptual bias or not.



I am also using an amazon basics cable.  I don't notice any SQ differences.  However the amazon one drops the iphone signal less; leaving me to point a finger at the included cable as the culprit for issues while i'm on the go.  (ferrite chokes on both)

I have no static or hiss ever.  I'm listening with 32ohm cIEMs.


----------



## Mython

lwells said:


> I am also using an amazon basics cable.  I don't notice any SQ differences.  However the amazon one drops the iphone signal less; leaving me to point a finger at the included cable as the culprit for issues while i'm on the go.  (ferrite chokes on both).



As you probably know, sometimes there are fractions of a millimetre differences in sizing of the connectors, on cables, which can affect how reliably they interface with device sockets, especially when being nudged whilst in pockets, on the go.

Not saying that's definitely the reason for your experiences, but it's certainly one possibility.


----------



## lwells

Mython said:


> As you probably know, sometimes there are fractions of a millimetre differences in sizing of the connectors, on cables, which can affect how reliably they interface with device sockets, especially when being nudged whilst in pockets, on the go.
> 
> Not saying that's definitely the reason for your experiences, but it's certainly one possibility.



I think it's the most likely.  

However, I'm unable to reproduce it intentionally.  That really confuses me.


----------



## ChasingDopamine

lwells said:


> I am also using an amazon basics cable.  I don't notice any SQ differences.  However the amazon one drops the iphone signal less; leaving me to point a finger at the included cable as the culprit for issues while i'm on the go.  (ferrite chokes on both)
> 
> I have no static or hiss ever.  I'm listening with 32ohm cIEMs.



I've tried the Amazon basics cable today and didn't notice any change either. Must have been a perceptual bias. It fits a bit more loosely than my Anker cable but I think I'll keep it as to tight a fit actually concerns me a bit more in regards to strain on the socket when removing or inserting the cable. A tiny bit of give seems safer on the mods fragile sockets but I may be wrong here.

I'm not certain if the ferrites are having any effect. How many cores is everyone using? And are you finding any greater effect with more cores?

These are the ones im using:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...rrite+core&dpPl=1&dpID=51UxkmwY2wL&ref=plSrch


Again I may keep as i can't see how it could hurt the SQ and the form factor of one core isn't too bad in regards to propping up the cable to prevent downward strain and helping me quickly distinguish the cable ends.


----------



## TheTrace (Mar 21, 2018)

After much contemplation, I'll be keeping the Mojo as a (kinda) stationary desktop unit only with my monitors/sub and headphone amp. I used it like that 95% of the time anyway, so not much of a loss. Considering the problem with my 3.5mm jacks only happens when the device is subjected to any kind of motion (even slightly), hopefully that will solve my problem.

Nonetheles because of this I can't say that I'll be purchasing another mojo if it comes out or chord product. Maybe if the warrenty was actually 2 years for me like it was for some others then things would be different. But I refuse to pay within that time window for something that costs what it does, especially when there are others with that warrenty.


----------



## Caruryn

I've been liistening to Mojo with the usb connect for lg v20 for almost 2 hours since it arrived and i have to say i am pretty underwelmed with the performance.I can understand people being disappointed and saying it is not worth the money if phone is their only source.After changing again to coaxial and Cayin N6 and lowering the vol almost by a half (first green balls) the sound became much more open,much more clear,the mids are more fleshed out and not lean like with lg v20/mojo,vocals natural,layered detailed,bass much more depth and detail,it is pretty shocking actually.

I am pretty familiar with mojo's sound from coax as i've been listening to it for more than a year with the N6/dx90 so here is how i would rate the sound with HD660S.

Soundstage Width:Mojo/N6(good width taking into account that mojo does not excell in this area,very airy sound,very good space between instruments)>>Mojo/Dx90(a bit less width and air,enough space between instruments)>Mojo/v20(Not as open as the daps but a bit better than v20 alone,complex instrumental passages sound closed in and instruments mashed together)

Soundstage Depth:Mojo/N6(Very,very,good depth,sound is all around you,front and back,almost 3d,good layering,you feel like you are listening to medium desktop gear)>>Mojo/dx90(not nearly as good depth,less dimension to the sound)>>Mojo/v20(flat,2dimensional,no layers)

Mids:Mojo/N6(Very good clarity and detail,instruments are thicker and more realistic,vocals are awe inspiring,very open clear and natural,a bit to the front)>>Mojo/Dx90(Clear sound,detailed mids with the added sabre sound of dryness and analytical tone,vocals are clear but much less open and airy than N6/mojo)>>Mojo/v20(smoother mids overall,the sound is rounder,details don't scream at you as with the 2 daps,everything is a couple notches down,instruments sound lean,vocals recessed,not nearly as detailed or open)

Treble:Mojo/N6(Extension,airiness,sparkle,can be a bit fatiguing with sharp roll off,due to a bit of edginness)>Mojo/DX90(less extension and air but not as sharp)>Mojo/V20(Less air,sound is almost dark which surprised me as V20 alone is on the bright/analytical side,less extension but also less fatiguing)

Bass:Mojo/N6(Tight,very good detail and depth,very good balance but not very punchy)>Mojo/dx90(Slightly punchier but less detailed and controlled)>Mojo/v20(the punchiest of them all,on the dry side but less balanced and quality bass).

My opinion,mojo sounds better through coax than usb,more meaty and clear sound and scales much higher with quality dap rather than phone.


----------



## ZappaMan

Caruryn said:


> I've been liistening to Mojo with the usb connect for lg v20 for almost 2 hours since it arrived and i have to say i am pretty underwelmed with the performance.I can understand people being disappointed and saying it is not worth the money if phone is their only source.After changing again to coaxial and Cayin N6 and lowering the vol almost by a half (first green balls) the sound became much more open,much more clear,the mids are more fleshed out and not lean like with lg v20/mojo,vocals natural,layered detailed,bass much more depth and detail,it is pretty shocking actually.
> 
> I am pretty familiar with mojo's sound from coax as i've been listening to it for more than a year with the N6/dx90 so here is how i would rate the sound with HD660S.
> 
> ...


I’m interested in how poly replaces the need for a dap, id like to hear your impressions if you ever get a poly.


----------



## maxh22

Caruryn said:


> I've been liistening to Mojo with the usb connect for lg v20 for almost 2 hours since it arrived and i have to say i am pretty underwelmed with the performance.I can understand people being disappointed and saying it is not worth the money if phone is their only source.After changing again to coaxial and Cayin N6 and lowering the vol almost by a half (first green balls) the sound became much more open,much more clear,the mids are more fleshed out and not lean like with lg v20/mojo,vocals natural,layered detailed,bass much more depth and detail,it is pretty shocking actually.
> 
> I am pretty familiar with mojo's sound from coax as i've been listening to it for more than a year with the N6/dx90 so here is how i would rate the sound with HD660S.
> 
> ...



Yeah the V20 sounds a little flat and I wouldn't recommend it at all as a source; even with UAPP I got random pops and occasional drop outs. The V10 is a much better source and from memory is closer to your N6 at least in terms of sounding 'meaty' and 'full'. 

Are you using the Coax cable that Cayin sells specifically for Mojo?


----------



## Caruryn

I am using the coax cable that came with ibasso dx90 and an adapter


----------



## Caruryn




----------



## Adu

Yesterday I made some tests between USB and coaxial input of the Mojo.
I will start with the sources :
1. iPhone 6s and Kaisertone app; the cables used was Lightning to USB Camera Adapter and Moon Audio Silver Dragon USB cable.
2. MacBook Pro mid 2012 and Audirvana Plus; the cable used was Moon Audio Silver Dragon USB cable with Audioquest Jitterbug.
3. DAP Fiio X5- first generation; cable used Moon Audio Black Dragon mini coaxial cable.

The DAC and headphone amplifier: Chord Mojo.

The IEM and Earphones used:
1. Echobox Finder X1 with Comply tips T400
2. Chord&Major 8'13 Rock with Comply tips T200
3. VE Monk Plus.

I used ONLY wav, flac, alac files; examples Roger Waters The wall 24/48 wav, Audiogon The wake up yours ears sampler 24/192 wav.
I started to compare the same music files from iPhone and MacBook Pro; MacBook Pro sound better, the presentation of the instruments were more spatial, the bass more controlled. 
Then I switched the source with X5 coaxial and surprise; a LOT better sound than before, the voices were natural and precise located, the highs were not edgy at all, the soundstage was larger, the music was more dynamic.


----------



## surfratt

I am thinking of getting the Mojo (or possibly Fiio Q5 due to all the interference issues I am hearing about).  I would be using the Mojo with my iPhone 6, not in airplane mode.  Are there any shielded cables you would recommend for use with an iPhone?  How bad is the interference with an iPhone, not in airplane mode, using shielded lightning cable?  Been reading through this long A@@ thread   Is the interference blown out of proportion, or is it pretty prevalent?


----------



## x RELIC x

surfratt said:


> I am thinking of getting the Mojo (or possibly Fiio Q5 due to all the interference issues I am hearing about).  I would be using the Mojo with my iPhone 6, not in airplane mode.  Are there any shielded cables you would recommend for use with an iPhone?  How bad is the interference with an iPhone, not in airplane mode, using shielded lightning cable?  Been reading through this long A@@ thread   Is the interference blown out of proportion, or is it pretty prevalent?



It all depends on your signal strength, the network you are on, etc., which is why there is no real consensus. For example, I only get EMI noise on 3g and not on LTE. For others it’s the opposite, and yet others get cellular noise no matter what. 

If deciding between Mojo and Q5 I’d suggest asking in the Q5 thread if anyone uses their smartphone connected to the Q5 (as opposed to a DAP) and if they get cellular interference (noise, pops, clicks, etc.).


----------



## miketlse

surfratt said:


> I am thinking of getting the Mojo (or possibly Fiio Q5 due to all the interference issues I am hearing about).  I would be using the Mojo with my iPhone 6, not in airplane mode.  Are there any shielded cables you would recommend for use with an iPhone?  How bad is the interference with an iPhone, not in airplane mode, using shielded lightning cable?  Been reading through this long A@@ thread   Is the interference blown out of proportion, or is it pretty prevalent?


I second what @x RELIC x has posted.
Some users have no problems with an iphone, but others have issues.
The network and signal strength are important, so how far you live from your cell mast should be considered, because many phones will ramp up their signal strength if the signal from the cell mast is weak.


----------



## turkayguner

x RELIC x said:


> I had a similar feeling when I first heard the Mojo, but unlike you it had me insanely curious to try the TOTL DAVE when it was released. Needless to say I’ve gone down the rabbit hole since then.
> 
> Regarding EMI from the phone chances are that cables or ferrites may not eliminate it, unfortunately. Cellular signals are very strong and can be picked up even through the headphone cable - as I’ve discovered when testing. The only surefire way to get around it is to use ‘airplane’ mode on your smartphone or use a dedicated DAP (which obviously has no cellular antennae) to connect to the Mojo. I’ve read about other devices like the WA8, OPPO HA-2, CDM, FiiO Q5 have all had posts regarding smartphone cellular interference as well so it’s not just Mojo but a downside to using a device which has strong cellular signals very near audio gear.
> 
> Regardless, if you find something that reduces or eliminates the EMI I’m sure the forum would like to read about it.



I do not understand why I do get neither EMI nor any other noise from the cellphone jack straight out, but lots of it when the cell reception is on and Mojo connected with USB. Any explanations?


----------



## miketlse

turkayguner said:


> I do not understand why I do get neither EMI nor any other noise from the cellphone jack straight out, but lots of it when the cell reception is on and Mojo connected with USB. Any explanations?


when cell reception is on, your phone will be transmitting to the cell mast, and some of these transmissions will be picked up by the usb cable acting as an antenna.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Those of you that use iphones with the mojo, do you think I can use this adapter (image) to connect my CCK cable to the mojo, so that I have a shorter connection (1 cable instead of two)?


----------



## Pimsilveira

Pimsilveira said:


> Those of you that use iphones with the mojo, do you think I can use this adapter (image) to connect my CCK cable to the mojo, so that I have a shorter connection (1 cable instead of two)?


----------



## ZappaMan

Pimsilveira said:


>


It would be fine if your stationary, but couldnt carry around in pockets, as the connections would come under stress and bend I’d say.


----------



## lwells

Pimsilveira said:


> Those of you that use iphones with the mojo, do you think I can use this adapter (image) to connect my CCK cable to the mojo, so that I have a shorter connection (1 cable instead of two)?



I don’t think this would work.


----------



## Pimsilveira

lwells said:


> I don’t think this would work.


Why do you say that?


----------



## miketlse

Pimsilveira said:


> Those of you that use iphones with the mojo, do you think I can use this adapter (image) to connect my CCK cable to the mojo, so that I have a shorter connection (1 cable instead of two)?


Have you read all the iphone cable information that was collected in the FAQ in post #3?


----------



## Pimsilveira

miketlse said:


> Have you read all the iphone cable information that was collected in the FAQ in post #3?


I tried to read as much as I could, but I don”t remember reading anything about this kind of adapter...


----------



## Mython

From post #3:


----------



## Pimsilveira

Mython said:


> From post #3:


Ok thank you. I see what you mean


----------



## daberti

Question for Rob.

Rob, please, I'd need you shed some light.
In the Support forum of JRiver Media Center I created a thread because I do know you said these words:
"_It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.

 So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.

 The volume control function on Mojo is much more sophisticated than the PC as I employ noise shaping and I do the function at a very high internal sample rate. Hopefully using the volume set to max on the app will mean the volume coefficient is 1.0000000... so it will return the original data._"

Actually I did notice an audible difference when I disabled any volume Handling from within the app.
I stressed out that Mojo (and Hugo as well) does need to be fed by a bitperfect stream AND to handle itself volume.

But that app by default outputs every PCM as 32bit by means of padding: i.e. 16bit and 24bit are padded on the fly by that app to 32bit.

I was told that the audio content is just the same but I replied that if this may help lower grade DACs by avoiding delays in mode switching, it is no longer feeding Mojo in bitperfect mode.

I need your point of view about that, please

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cann3dh33t

https://penonaudio.com/blue-micro-usb-to-lightning-cable.html?search=lightning%20cable

Does this cable 'play nice' with ios 11.2.6


----------



## cathee

Cann3dh33t said:


> https://penonaudio.com/blue-micro-usb-to-lightning-cable.html?search=lightning%20cable
> 
> Does this cable 'play nice' with ios 11.2.6



I use the Ag version with my iPhone X & MOJO, no problems.


----------



## Rob Watts

daberti said:


> Question for Rob.
> 
> Rob, please, I'd need you shed some light.
> In the Support forum of JRiver Media Center I created a thread because I do know you said these words:
> ...



Yes actually all USB data is 32 bit - even if the file is 16 bit - but the 16 LSB's are simply zero. So nothing to worry about there, they just simply extended the bit's by adding zeros.


----------



## daberti

Rob Watts said:


> Yes actually all USB data is 32 bit - even if the file is 16 bit - but the 16 LSB's are simply zero. So nothing to worry about there, they just simply extended the bit's by adding zeros.



Thanks Rob.

Two final questions: Mojo handles 32bit float as well? Does it upsample or oversample to 1.04MHz? What is the final freq. sent in analog domain?
I found audible differences BTW in that app -J River Mediacenter- using its Internal 64Float volume handling (at full signal) as opposed to disabling any volume and allowing Mojo to fully handle volume.
They argue it is a "placebo" difference the one I do hear


----------



## magicalmouse

I recently bought a mojo and find the sound excellent, as people say it is as near analogue as portable digital is likely to get.

I have, however found that using usb otg from my x7 and usb from my laptop that any movement of the cables stops the audio (i have changed the usb cable but with little effect). The x7 also seems to lock up on occasion whether in fiio music mode or using android foobar mobile and both these issues are irritating to the point where i am contemplating returning the mojo (if the sound was not wonderful i would already have done so.

My question is has anyone had similar issues and solved them?


----------



## ChasingDopamine

Does anyone know if I would be able to make a warranty claim within 1 year against broken usb/headphone sockets if they give? My mojo is barley 2 weeks old and the headphone sockets are making creaky sounds when the jack is taken in and out. I'm being really careful taking anything in or out but they seem fragile. I know some have made claims on battery failure but are broken sockets also covered?


----------



## miketlse

ChasingDopamine said:


> Does anyone know if I would be able to make a warranty claim within 1 year against broken usb/headphone sockets if they give? My mojo is barley 2 weeks old and the headphone sockets are making creaky sounds when the jack is taken in and out. I'm being really careful taking anything in or out but they seem fragile. I know some have made claims on battery failure but are broken sockets also covered?


Such claims have been made successfully in the past.
My advice is to be honest with Chord when you describe how you use the Mojo.
There was one famous case on this thread, where the owner stated that he was very careful with his Mojo, but then posted photos showing the usb sockets completely ripped from the circuit board - and that would have taken some force.
Understandably @Mojo ideas was not amused, but I think the repair was eventually sorted out ok.


----------



## DavidW (Mar 28, 2018)

miketlse said:


> Such claims have been made successfully in the past.
> My advice is to be honest with Chord when you describe how you use the Mojo.
> There was one famous case on this thread, where the owner stated that he was very careful with his Mojo, but then posted photos showing the usb sockets completely ripped from the circuit board - and that would have taken some force.
> Understandably @Mojo ideas was not amused, but I think the repair was eventually sorted out ok.



I had a similar incident where my USB socket became dislodged and was floating inside the body of the Mojo. My unit was about six months old. Mitch at Chord suggested that I consult with one of two repair shops they recommend in the U.S. (as I'm the Washington DC area) I sent my Mojo to George Meyer AV in Los Angeles and the repair was fully covered by Chord.


----------



## lwells

New headphone day for me: 

The mojo, with it's two outputs, is perfect for comparing these two guys (Alclair RSM and Alclair Studio 4).


----------



## god-bluff

396629 said:


> Maybe unlikely but has anyone compared the *Graham Slee Bitzie* to the Mojo?


Anyone ?


----------



## Deftone

pithyginger63 said:


> Is there any plan to release a new version of the mojo within the next two years? I'm in the process of saving up for an upgrade and don't want to purchase the mojo only for the mojo 2 to be released soon after.



Personally I think the mojo will have a minimum 5 year run before it’s updated and then after that we might see something with specs close to Hugo2 in Mojos size and then obviously soon after Hugo3 would follow to push the portable benchmark even higher.


----------



## miketlse

Deftone said:


> Personally I think the mojo will have a minimum 5 year run before it’s updated and then after that we might see something with specs close to Hugo2 in Mojos size and then obviously soon after Hugo3 would follow to push the portable benchmark even higher.


I think that you are in the right ballpark there.


----------



## boblauer

Deftone said:


> Personally I think the mojo will have a minimum 5 year run before it’s updated and then after that we might see something with specs close to Hugo2 in Mojos size and then obviously soon after Hugo3 would follow to push the portable benchmark even higher.


If so I'll upgrade, currently very happy with Mojo in my portable rig.


----------



## ZappaMan

Deftone said:


> Personally I think the mojo will have a minimum 5 year run before it’s updated and then after that we might see something with specs close to Hugo2 in Mojos size and then obviously soon after Hugo3 would follow to push the portable benchmark even higher.



Would that be 2020 then?


----------



## Mython (Mar 29, 2018)

ZappaMan said:


> Would that be 2020 then?



Nobody has 2020 vision - only 2020 _hindsight, so try asking exactly the same question in 2021 _


----------



## ZappaMan

Mython said:


> Nobody has 2020 vision - only 2020 _hindsight, so try asking exactly the same question in 2021 _


We should maintain some sort of prediction calendar, and whenever the prediction fails, a forfeit should be paid!


----------



## Mython

ZappaMan said:


> We should maintain some sort of prediction calendar, and whenever the prediction fails, a forfeit should be paid!



Some people like to be predictive

Some people like to be _vindictive_


I guess you may fall into the latter category! LOL



As for Mojo 2... I wouldn't venture to stick my neck out with a prediction on that, because Rob could update the code easily, but updating the _hardware _to run updated code is not entirely in his, or Chords, control - it's all about availability of low-power FPGAs. Since Moore's law is allegedly running out of steam, it seems unwise to speculate on when a worthwhile jump in FPGA performance, without power penalty, may actually make it into economical production.


----------



## lwells

Mython said:


> As for Mojo 2... Since Moore's law is allegedly running out of steam, it seems unwise to speculate on when a worthwhile jump in FPGA performance, without power penalty, may actually make it into economical production.


The FPGA in the mojo is only on a 28nm process. They have a ways to go before they run into the Moore’s Law challenges described in the rest of the computer industry. This is about the transistor size intel was using eight to ten years ago.

http://eecatalog.com/lps/files/2012/05/wp389_Lowering_Power_at_28nm1.pdf


----------



## 435279

lwells said:


> The FPGA in the mojo is only on a 28nm process. They have a ways to go before they run into the Moore’s Law challenges described in the rest of the computer industry. This is about the transistor size intel was using eight to ten years ago.
> 
> http://eecatalog.com/lps/files/2012/05/wp389_Lowering_Power_at_28nm1.pdf



True, but I suspect Xilinx are not going to invest billions on a new Fab plant for one customer producing high end audio for a few obsessive types like us. 

When a critical mass of their customers require more performance then we will see a move to a new fab size.


----------



## miketlse

SteveOliver said:


> True, but I suspect Xilinx are not going to invest billions on a new Fab plant for one customer producing high end audio for a few obsessive types like us.
> 
> When a critical mass of their customers require more performance then we will see a move to a new fab size.


Exactly, but easily forgotten about.


----------



## lwells

SteveOliver said:


> True, but I suspect Xilinx are not going to invest billions on a new Fab plant for one customer producing high end audio for a few obsessive types like us.
> .




This is a fantastic point. 

How do we make FPGAs more common place :|


----------



## 435279

lwells said:


> This is a fantastic point.
> 
> How do we make FPGAs more common place :|



By buying more of Chord's products, simple really.


----------



## lwells (Mar 30, 2018)

SteveOliver said:


> By buying more of Chord's products, simple really.



Then we have a problem. I already have a mojo and cannot afford a Hugo 2. 

However, I have noticed that some hobby enthusiasts are starting to gravitate towards FPGAs for some projects. I assume this is because they are becoming more cost competitive with the other solutions; or at least “more affordable”.


----------



## DBaldock9

Recent article from The Register - https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/19/xilinx_everest_acap_super_fpga/


----------



## 435279

DBaldock9 said:


> Recent article from The Register - https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/19/xilinx_everest_acap_super_fpga/



Very interesting, thanks for posting, if that device series or one of its derivatives is suitable for Rob's DAC technology we are in for a massive audio treat in the next few years.


----------



## onsionsi

I don't know if my question was answered before but I did my search without a success to get an answer to my issue.

My unit is still a little bit warm after fully charged and also this thing happening with my friend unit but I haven't a logical interpretation for this issue so does anyone have an idea for this issue?


----------



## jarnopp

onsionsi said:


> I don't know if my question was answered before but I did my search without a success to get an answer to my issue.
> 
> My unit is still a little bit warm after fully charged and also this thing happening with my friend unit but I haven't a logical interpretation for this issue so does anyone have an idea for this issue?



Mojo does run a bit warm in normal operation, but not hot like when playing and charging at the same time. If you are not experiencing any thermal shut-downs, you should be ok.  Or is there some other issue?


----------



## onsionsi

jarnopp said:


> Mojo does run a bit warm in normal operation, but not hot like when playing and charging at the same time. If you are not experiencing any thermal shut-downs, you should be ok.  Or is there some other issue?



Thank you for your reply 

But I mean that my unit is still warm even when it fully charged and connected to charger despite it is not in operating mode.


----------



## Deftone

DBaldock9 said:


> Recent article from The Register - https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/19/xilinx_everest_acap_super_fpga/



@Rob Watts thoughts?


----------



## Rob Watts

DBaldock9 said:


> Recent article from The Register - https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/19/xilinx_everest_acap_super_fpga/





Deftone said:


> @Rob Watts thoughts?



I saw the announcement last week. FPGA's intended for data centres will be hideously expensive; and it has processor cores I do not need. 7nm process will be very exciting - but the economical mode is normally two steps above the current state of the art node, as a state of the art node mask set will cost around $150M - and that fixed cost will only be used for expensive devices. So a 7nm to replace the current 28nm Artix range (which is what I currently use for DAC's) would mean that state of the art production would be 2 or 3 nm - and we are many years (perhaps a decade) away from that. There is no point in a process node that is so expensive that only a few devices are ever made at silly prices. When Xilinx "launched" the Artix range in 2012, it took 3 or 4 years before you could actually buy anything... And no hints of anything to replace the Artix range.


----------



## NoTimeFor

Just got mojo. I started Chord experience with Hugo2. Felt that h2 was too big to carry around. H2 will be used in my 2 channel set up mostly. So decided to buy mojo since I loved h2. Mojo is good, period. It has very life like sound texture but with a drop of honey on top. Mojo sounded really good right out of the box. H2 needed about 25 to 30 hrs burnin to sound for my liking. I also listened Dave for bit at the store. Wow! Never heard such pleasant sound with infinite amounts of details in my ears. Obtaining dave will be my hifi end game for sure.


----------



## MementoMori99

For those who are interested, I recently tested my Mojo with the Moon Audio Silver Dragon micro usb cable(1-ft. for $140).  The improvements were "extremely" subtle and came in the form of a shade more clarity in exchange for a shade less musicality.  I ended up returning it because I did not feel that the improvement and compromise in sound was worth the $60 difference in price with my current Moon Audio Blue Dragon micro usb cable(1-ft. for $80).  YMMV.


----------



## Adu

I own the same usb cable Moon Audio Silver Dragon micro usb cable together with Audioquest Jitterbug; the sound it's detailed but I prefer more the coaxial connection over the usb.


----------



## Mython

MementoMori99 said:


> For those who are interested, I recently tested my Mojo with the Moon Audio Silver Dragon micro usb cable(1-ft. for $140).  The improvements were "extremely" subtle and came in the form of a shade more clarity in exchange for a shade less musicality.  I ended up returning it because I did not feel that the improvement and compromise in sound was worth the $60 difference in price with my current Moon Audio Blue Dragon micro usb cable(1-ft. for $80).  YMMV.




Hmmm....it's almost enough to make a person wonder if high-priced luxury cables made from dodo tears and rocking-horse $h1t _might_ not really be worth the money...


----------



## NoTimeFor (Mar 31, 2018)

Mython said:


> Hmmm....it's almost enough to make a person wonder if high-priced luxury cables made from dodo tears and rocking-horse $h1t _might_ not really be worth the money...



Cables have a high diminishing marginal return, IMO. Premium cables or even Bluejean cables should sound better than generic $1 stock cables and the difference can be easily distinguishable. Comparing different premium cables for pros / cons is much more pain in the @ss. One might need multiple components test the cables to pick out subtle differences between them. Those differences (if any) can be good or bad, or may worth a premium for some, but surely not for all.


----------



## boblauer

IMO the best bang of buckets with cables in the mid tier versions, they are distinguishable characteristics from bundled cables. Next step up really steepens the diminishing return. I run my mojo out of my M1 with their L2 OTG cable(it's silver) and prefer it over a generic OTG I have.Both work, L2 seems blackier and has more punch or weight. All IMO.


----------



## ZappaMan

boblauer said:


> IMO the best bang of buckets with cables in the mid tier versions, they are distinguishable characteristics from bundled cables. Next step up really steepens the diminishing return. I run my mojo out of my M1 with their L2 OTG cable(it's silver) and prefer it over a generic OTG I have.Both work, L2 seems blackier and has more punch or weight. All IMO.


What is the price range/examples of mid tier plz?


----------



## haduel (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi everyone,

this is my first post

I have a Mojo and would appreciate anyone who can share his/her experience or present some well substantiated reasoning regarding the following question: How important is the quality of the cable that connects my Android phone with the Mojo? Is the importance comparable to the cable that connects the Mojo with the headphones?


----------



## jarnopp

haduel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> this is my first post
> 
> I have a Mojo and would appreciate anyone who can share his/her experience or present some well substantiated reasoning regarding the following question: How important is the quality of the cable that connects my Android phone with the Mojo? Is the importance comparable to the cable that connects the Mojo with the headphones?



Welcome. I think it’s important in the sense that cables can transmit electrical noise and interference. You want to eliminate that. If you can use optical, that is the best because no noise is transmitted. If you need a higher sampling rate or can’t use optical, consider Poly (yes, not cheap), as it sounds the best and supports all sample rates.


----------



## turkayguner (Mar 31, 2018)

boblauer said:


> IMO the best bang of buckets with cables in the mid tier versions, they are distinguishable characteristics from bundled cables. Next step up really steepens the diminishing return. I run my mojo out of my M1 with their L2 OTG cable(it's silver) and prefer it over a generic OTG I have.Both work, L2 seems blackier and has more punch or weight. All IMO.


Glad to hear about that because I just placed an order for a L2 cable for stacking Mojo with the upcoming Hiby R3.


----------



## boblauer

ZappaMan said:


> What is the price range/examples of mid tier plz?


Anywhere from $50 to $125 depending on cable type, length and materials. I use Pangea USB 6% silver .5 m USB was $40, I also have Audioquest RCA interconnects .6 and 1 meter Evergreen and Cinnamon models $35 to $65. I have tried an AQ Carbon cable for a couple weeks and noticed no real difference with mine and it's in the $150 range. Not exactly scientific testing but it meets my needs and fit's in the budget. I've never bought any HP cables above $200 not heard any high end ones. My HP cables are PW No5, Null Audio Brevity and Impact Audio(2). I have a couple NRG power cables but they came with the equipment when I bought it.


----------



## haduel (Apr 1, 2018)

jarnopp said:


> Welcome. I think it’s important in the sense that cables can transmit electrical noise and interference. You want to eliminate that. If you can use optical, that is the best because no noise is transmitted. If you need a higher sampling rate or can’t use optical, consider Poly (yes, not cheap), as it sounds the best and supports all sample rates.


Thanks for your reply!

Just to make it clear: Are you saying that there is no difference between the cable that goes from smartphone to mojo as compared to the cable that goes from mojo to headpones, in terms of how much the cables effect SQ? 

Also, are you saying that transmitting the digital signal from my phone to the mojo via Wifi results in better SQ compared to using a cable and that that is the reason why the poly sounds better? And shouldn't the SQ improvement here be limited to the level of a an optical cable connection between data source (smartphone or poly) and mojo because the data  still has to go through an optical cable to reach the mojo?


----------



## NoTimeFor (Apr 1, 2018)

I think:

Source (i.e. smartphone) can introduce jitter and electrical noises.
Cables can experience signal noise from RF and suffer from capacitance / inductance with dilectric properties of insulation of that cable.

Some people go with one box solution not only for having a simple setup but also to reduce a signal path to avoid unwanted sound quality degradation. A device like Poly does just that.


----------



## jarnopp

haduel said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Just to make it clear: Are you saying that there is no difference between the cable that goes from smartphone to mojo as compared to the cable that goes from mojo to headpones, in terms of how much the cables effect SQ?
> 
> Also, are you saying that transmitting the digital signal from my phone to the mojo via Wifi results in better SQ compared to using a cable and that that is the reason why the poly sounds better? And shouldn't the SQ improvement here be limited to the level of a an optical cable connection between data source (smartphone or poly) and mojo because the data  still has to go through an optical cable to reach the mojo?



I’m saying there are differences in sound of analog signal cables, I.e. from Mojo to headphones and people have many preferences here. But, for digital cables, I believe that differences in sound result from additional, unwanted noise, and you should strive for a USB cable that sounds the same as optical, which would indicate no added interference or noise. 

And yes, Wi-Fi May result in better SQ, as @NoTimeFor stated above also.


----------



## Omegamma

Hi Mojo lovers,

I use my Mojo for more than a year and I am very happy with it. My source is an Iphone 6s with Tidal and I use the USB input of the Mojo. Once I tried Mojo driven by my Heed Audio CD transport thru optical cable and the SQ was significantly better. I am wondering if the difference is due to the better digital source or due to optical instead of USB input of Mojo. Because of this I started thinking about to try an USB SPDIF converter. 
So my question to you guys:
Do anyone use an USB SPDIF converter with Mojo? If yes does it improves the SQ?
Thanks!


----------



## lwells

Omegamma said:


> So my question to you guys:
> Do anyone use an USB SPDIF converter with Mojo? If yes does it improves the SQ?
> Thanks!



I have seen praise for the Schiit Eitr for this. But, of course, that is not a portable solution.


----------



## haduel

Omegamma said:


> Hi Mojo lovers,
> 
> I use my Mojo for more than a year and I am very happy with it. My source is an Iphone 6s with Tidal and I use the USB input of the Mojo. Once I tried Mojo driven by my Heed Audio CD transport thru optical cable and the SQ was significantly better. I am wondering if the difference is due to the better digital source or due to optical instead of USB input of Mojo. Because of this I started thinking about to try an USB SPDIF converter.
> So my question to you guys:
> ...


I am somewhat of a noob but shouldn't the cable switch be the reason? The only role the source is playing is to provide the data. The Dac is doing all the audible footwork (converting the digital into a analogue signal). The only reason why a source could sound bad is if it has lots of noise and a smart-phone (in airplane mode) should be pretty ideal for that since it's battery powered.


----------



## miketlse

Omegamma said:


> Hi Mojo lovers,
> 
> I use my Mojo for more than a year and I am very happy with it. My source is an Iphone 6s with Tidal and I use the USB input of the Mojo. Once I tried Mojo driven by my Heed Audio CD transport thru optical cable and the SQ was significantly better. I am wondering if the difference is due to the better digital source or due to optical instead of USB input of Mojo. Because of this I started thinking about to try an USB SPDIF converter.
> So my question to you guys:
> ...


Rob Watts posts that for the Mojo, the optical input is slightly better than the usb input. The principle reasons are that optical is immune to the effects of RFI, and is also isolated from any electrical noise being generated within the source device.
The phone will generate some electrical noise, plus the usb cable will act like an aerial for RFI - and this noise/RFI will cause the music to sound brighter, compared to if you use the optical input. You can remove much of the RFI by adding a ferrite choke to the usb cable, but the electrical noise will remain.
I use optical for my Mojo and hugo 2, and only rarely use usb.


----------



## musickid

which optical cables mike?


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> which optical cables mike?


I use cheap ones https://www.amazon.fr/KabelDirekt-1-5m-Câble-Optique-TOSLINK/dp/B00FQK3S3A
I wait now for the multitude of posts, from audiophiles stating that i cannot be serious, using a cable that costs less than £300.


----------



## Mython

miketlse said:


> I use cheap ones https://www.amazon.fr/KabelDirekt-1-5m-Câble-Optique-TOSLINK/dp/B00FQK3S3A
> I wait now for the multitude of posts, from audiophiles stating that i cannot be serious, using a cable that costs less than £300.



Serious and Sane don't always happen to the same person, but, _on this occasion_, I think you got lucky!


----------



## haduel (Apr 2, 2018)

Omegamma said:


> Hi Mojo lovers,
> 
> I use my Mojo for more than a year and I am very happy with it. My source is an Iphone 6s with Tidal and I use the USB input of the Mojo. Once I tried Mojo driven by my Heed Audio CD transport thru optical cable and the SQ was significantly better. I am wondering if the difference is due to the better digital source or due to optical instead of USB input of Mojo. Because of this I started thinking about to try an USB SPDIF converter.
> So my question to you guys:
> ...





lwells said:


> I have seen praise for the Schiit Eitr for this. But, of course, that is not a portable solution.



My understanding is that is that a USB SPDIF converter takes the signal from a source (e.g. a smartphone) and then allows for it to be further transported via Toslink or Coaxial to the DAC (the Mojo for example).

The advantage would be that any noise from the smartphone, the USB that connects smartphone and USB-SPDIF-converter and the USB-SPDIF-converter itself would not arrive at the DAC (Mojo) because an optical cable (Toslink) has being doing the transport to the DAC (optical cables don't take up noise).

Did I get anything wrong here?

And purely from a sound quality perspective, does such an USB SPDIF converter achive the same result as the Chord Poly and might even be better because the Poly might be noisy itself (see
https://www.head-fi.org/goto/post?id=13161612#post-13161612)
AND is near the Mojo by design?


----------



## Omegamma (Apr 2, 2018)

lwells said:


> I have seen praise for the Schiit Eitr for this. But, of course
> 
> Thanks for the hint. I'll check it.


----------



## miketlse

haduel said:


> My understanding is that is that a USB SPDIF converter takes the signal from a source (e.g. a smartphone) and then allows for it to be further transported via Toslink or Coaxial to the DAC (the Mojo for example).
> 
> The advantage would be that any noise from the smartphone, the USB that connects smartphone and USB-SPDIF-converter and the USB-SPDIF-converter itself would not arrive at the DAC (Mojo) because an optical cable (Toslink) has being doing the transport to the DAC (optical cables don't take up noise).
> 
> ...


You are right about optical connection, and i use optical almost exclusively. I have posted before that optical results in music output that sounds like a very clean reproduction of music. Playing the same track, usb sounded slightly brighter, as if one was at the actual performance - the brightness is caused by low levels of electrical noise fooling the brain, but some people do prefer this brightness.
The post that you quote was by Grumpy, and he was well known to have a sceptical viewpoint about everything that Chord posted. @Mojo ideas responded by mentioning many times that Chord had used a team of RFI experts to design the PCB, which was itself 10 layer, to further reduce the RFI contamination within the PCB. During the past month, now that owners have both the Poly, and the firmware updates, we are seeing posts stating that now Mojo + poly, produces better sound quality than Mojo on its own. Based on those posts, I think it is safe to conclude that Poly is not noisy, and that @Mojo ideas was correct all along. 
So don't have any fears about Poly being noisy.


----------



## haduel (Apr 2, 2018)

miketlse said:


> You are right about optical connection, and i use optical almost exclusively. I have posted before that optical results in music output that sounds like a very clean reproduction of music. Playing the same track, usb sounded slightly brighter, as if one was at the actual performance - the brightness is caused by low levels of electrical noise fooling the brain, but some people do prefer this brightness.
> The post that you quote was by Grumpy, and he was well known to have a sceptical viewpoint about everything that Chord posted. @Mojo ideas responded by mentioning many times that Chord had used a team of RFI experts to design the PCB, which was itself 10 layer, to further reduce the RFI contamination within the PCB. During the past month, now that owners have both the Poly, and the firmware updates, we are seeing posts stating that now Mojo + poly, produces better sound quality than Mojo on its own. Based on those posts, I think it is safe to conclude that Poly is not noisy, and that @Mojo ideas was correct all along.
> So don't have any fears about Poly being noisy.



That would answer the question whether the poly + mojo produces better SQ results than the mojo + usb cable.

What about the other question: Shouldn't a USB-SPDIF-converter produce the same effect as the Poly since both options (USB-SPDIF-converter and Poly) eliminate the USB cable and replace it with a optical cable (I have read somewhere that the Poly transports the digital signal via an optical cable to the Mojo). I am asking because there are pretty inexpensive and compact USB-SPDIF-converters which could produce the same results as the Poly for far less money. This conclusion is based on the assumption I described in the post you replied to which is that the only thing that matters is that the digital signal is fed to the mojo by an optical cable. This conclusion would also imply that there is no other quality a USB-SPDIF-converter would have to have and that any (cheap) USB-SPDIF-converter would do.

I appreciate anyone who can find a fault in my argument.

@miketlse do you have the link to the post which refuted the critique I cited?


----------



## dontfeedphils

haduel said:


> That would answer the question whether the poly + mojo produces better SQ results than the mojo + usb cable.
> 
> What about the other question: Shouldn't a USB-SPDIF-converter produce the same effect as the Poly since both options (USB-SPDIF-converter and Poly) eliminate the USB cable and replace it with a optical cable (I have read somewhere that the Poly transports the digital signal via an optical cable to the Mojo). I am asking because there are pretty inexpensive and compact USB-SPDIF-converters which could produce the same results as the Poly for far less money. This conclusion is based on the assumption I described in the post you replied to which is that the only thing that matters is that the digital signal is fed to the mojo by an optical cable. This conclusion would also imply that there is no other quality a USB-SPDIF-converter would have to have and that any (cheap) USB-SPDIF-converter would do.
> 
> ...



FWIW, I used to drive my Mojo via USB and never liked the combo with the Utopia, harsh/digital sounding.  Decided to experiment and buy a Schiit Eitr (USB/Coax converter) to use with the Mojo.  Completely removed the harshness I was hearing via USB.  After that I upgraded to the Hugo 2 and notice the same issues with USB vs coax.


----------



## MementoMori99 (Apr 2, 2018)

dontfeedphils said:


> FWIW, I used to drive my Mojo via USB and never liked the combo with the Utopia, harsh/digital sounding.  Decided to experiment and buy a Schiit Eitr (USB/Coax converter) to use with the Mojo.  Completely removed the harshness I was hearing via USB.  After that I upgraded to the Hugo 2 and notice the same issues with USB vs coax.



Excuse my ignorance, how did you connect your Mojo or Hugo 2 to the Eitr?  Does it require a toslink cable?  If not, what?  The only thing that I know at this point is that I need a usb A to usb B cable to connect the Eitr to my iPhone 6s.


----------



## dontfeedphils

MementoMori99 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, how did you connect your Mojo or Hugo 2 to the Eitr?  Does it require a toslink cable?  If not, what?  The only thing that I know at this point is that I need a usb A to usb B cable to connect the Eitr to my iPhone 6s.



Eitr uses digital coax, I use a Black Dragon 75-ohm RCA to 3.5mm mono digital coax cable.


----------



## MementoMori99

dontfeedphils said:


> Eitr uses digital coax, I use a Black Dragon 75-ohm RCA to 3.5mm mono digital coax cable.



Thank you.


----------



## buke9

Omegamma said:


> Hi Mojo lovers,
> 
> I use my Mojo for more than a year and I am very happy with it. My source is an Iphone 6s with Tidal and I use the USB input of the Mojo. Once I tried Mojo driven by my Heed Audio CD transport thru optical cable and the SQ was significantly better. I am wondering if the difference is due to the better digital source or due to optical instead of USB input of Mojo. Because of this I started thinking about to try an USB SPDIF converter.
> So my question to you guys:
> ...


Pretty sure the increase in sound quality is sample rate. I only get 44Khz out of my iPhone 6S and iPad using Tidal and 768 or 384 from my MacBook Pro the color chart is hard to tell the difference.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

buke9 said:


> Pretty sure the increase in sound quality is sample rate. I only get 44Khz out of my iPhone 6S and iPad using Tidal and 768 or 384 from my MacBook Pro the color chart is hard to tell the difference.


CD also maxes out at 16/44.1 kHz.


----------



## miketlse

haduel said:


> That would answer the question whether the poly + mojo produces better SQ results than the mojo + usb cable.
> 
> What about the other question: Shouldn't a USB-SPDIF-converter produce the same effect as the Poly since both options (USB-SPDIF-converter and Poly) eliminate the USB cable and replace it with a optical cable (I have read somewhere that the Poly transports the digital signal via an optical cable to the Mojo). I am asking because there are pretty inexpensive and compact USB-SPDIF-converters which could produce the same results as the Poly for far less money. This conclusion is based on the assumption I described in the post you replied to which is that the only thing that matters is that the digital signal is fed to the mojo by an optical cable. This conclusion would also imply that there is no other quality a USB-SPDIF-converter would have to have and that any (cheap) USB-SPDIF-converter would do.
> 
> ...


You have confused me there - which specific critique are you referring to?


----------



## haduel

miketlse said:


> You have confused me there - which specific critique are you referring to?



In https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2385#post-14145488 you mention a critique by @Mojo ideas


----------



## musickid (Apr 4, 2018)

I use kabeldirekt for my mojo/imac. A very solid performer, guitar strings sound eerily real. Also don't forget an ill engineered usb to coax/optical convertor has the potential to completely mess up the timing of any original signal inputted into it. In this case you would be listening to distorted music without realising and i think this _*may*_ apply to cheap and/or expensive solutions. I underline may here as this doesn't apply to all convertors and i have no idea how to differentiate between them. Using optical straight from a pc/mac is best if you have the option to. My opinion here if that helps.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

haduel said:


> What about the other question: Shouldn't a USB-SPDIF-converter produce the same effect as the Poly since both options (USB-SPDIF-converter and Poly) eliminate the USB cable and replace it with a optical cable (I have read somewhere that the Poly transports the digital signal via an optical cable to the Mojo). I am asking because there are pretty inexpensive and compact USB-SPDIF-converters which could produce the same results as the Poly for far less money. This conclusion is based on the assumption I described in the post you replied to which is that the only thing that matters is that the digital signal is fed to the mojo by an optical cable. This conclusion would also imply that there is no other quality a USB-SPDIF-converter would have to have and that any (cheap) USB-SPDIF-converter would do.
> 
> I appreciate anyone who can find a fault in my argument.
> 
> @miketlse do you have the link to the post which refuted the critique I cited?


It depends on the USB audio implementation. In case of Poly, the usb audio out is dedicated, it doesn't perform other functions on the usb data bus (except may be reading the sd-card). In case of Phones and laptops, usb bus is shared for variety of other functions and their PCB is crowded with other components. For these sources, adding  a USB-SPDIF converter is not going to help, since it's just converting the noisy data to optical format. If you like optical, check out A&K DAPs.


----------



## musickid

Imac's have a high quality spdif optical out built in to the headphone jack. Surprisingly the on board dac is not low quality by any means but of course cannot compete with mojo. It's optical out does in my opinion rival any convertor.


----------



## dontfeedphils

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It depends on the USB audio implementation. In case of Poly, the usb audio out is dedicated, it doesn't perform other functions on the usb data bus (except may be reading the sd-card). In case of Phones and laptops, usb bus is shared for variety of other functions and their PCB is crowded with other components. For these sources, adding  a USB-SPDIF converter is not going to help, since it's just converting the noisy data to optical format. If you like optical, check out A&K DAPs.



It's not converting "dirty USB data to dirty coax data"  The whole point is that it's stripping out the electrical noise and passing along a cleanly clocked, data only source.


----------



## musickid

Now i bet the contents of that bag is filthy!!


----------



## haduel (Apr 4, 2018)

musickid said:


> I use kabeldirekt for my mojo/imac. A very solid performer, guitar strings sound eerily real. Also don't forget an ill engineered usb to coax/optical convertor has the potential to completely mess up the timing of any original signal inputted into it. In this case you would be listening to distorted music without realising and i think this _*may*_ apply to cheap and/or expensive solutions. I underline may here as this doesn't apply to all convertors and i have no idea how to differentiate between them. Using optical straight from a pc/mac is best if you have the option to. My opinion here if that helps.





mathi8vadhanan said:


> It depends on the USB audio implementation. In case of Poly, the usb audio out is dedicated, it doesn't perform other functions on the usb data bus (except may be reading the sd-card). In case of Phones and laptops, usb bus is shared for variety of other functions and their PCB is crowded with other components. For these sources, adding  a USB-SPDIF converter is not going to help, since it's just converting the noisy data to optical format. If you like optical, check out A&K DAPs.





dontfeedphils said:


> It's not converting "dirty USB data to dirty coax data"  The whole point is that it's stripping out the electrical noise and passing along a cleanly clocked, data only source.



Thanks for all of your input.
I didn't know about the timing issues with USB-SPDIF converter.

I see the following options to connect a source with the mojo:

(a) Android Smartphone which connects to the Mojo via USB cable. Additional investment required: USB OTG micro B - B cable (5$ to 150$)
(b) DAP which connects to the Mojo via an optical cable. Additional investment required: Ibasso DX80 (cheapest DAP I found with optical out) for 200 USD used + 15-100$ for the Toslink cable (e.g. the lifatec toslink cable for 90$).
(c) USB-SPDIF converter which connects the source via USB first and then via optical or coaxial to the Mojo. Additional investment required: I have seen USB-SPDIF converters ranging from 20$ to 120$ for the Schiit Eitr to....
(d) Chord Poly which connects to the Mojo via optical cable (I read somewhere that the data transfer from poly to Mojo is via optical but I can't find that reference any more). Additional investment required: 400$ used.
(e) Less viable options: PC (Lenovo Laptop) is not really an option because it has more noise than a smartphone and no optical out. The conventional/cheap DAPs I have (Sansa Clip, Sony, Samsung; all no optical out) don't seem to provide any benefit over (a) and have worse UI.

_Advantages and disadvantages_ as I see them for the options above:
(a)
+ cheapest
+ most compact (no additional unit)
- noisy USB cable which may decrease SQ, the theory is that of course bits are bits but RF noise is audible, see FAQ in https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/ (Spoiler: Is one the the inputs better than the other?)

(b)
+ optical cable should sound best (compared to coax and usb) also acc. to Rob Watts (designer of Mojo), see http://www.the-ear.net/how-to/rob-watts-chord-mojo-tech
- more expensive than (a) by ~ 200$.
- a little less compact than (a) because of an additional unit

(c)
- I am confused by the above feedback: My original assumption was that what matters is that there is an optical input to the mojo and nothing else really matters and a USB-SPDIF converter would provide for that. But if there is a timing issue as described here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2386#post-14149141 and other issues as described here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2386#post-14149215 then this might not be an option because it's more expensive than (a) but might produce worse SQ than (a).
+ But it could be a great solution as there are compact, inexpensive USB-SPDIF converters. The effect on SQ of such an USB-SPDIF converter is just unclear to me at this point.
- If quality of these units matters in some way and it's not only as simple as "SQ is great as long as there is an optical cable feeding the mojo" than the selection of quality units gets smaller and less compact possibly, the Schiit Eitr for example is already not really portable anymore.

(d)
+ Should sound at least as good as (b) given that it uses an optical connection to transfer data to the mojo (I forgot where I read that. Would be nice if someone had a link to confirm that). I am not sure if there are other factors that effect sound quality built into the Poly other than the fact that the mojo is fed by an optical connection.
- This post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-34#post-13161612 put forth a few arguments that the Poly could be noisy in itself and effect SQ negatively. I have not seen a rebuttal to that. Has anyone?
- more expensive than (a) by ~ 300$.
- a little less compact than (a) because of an additional unit

My criteria are (from important to not so important but still relevant): Audible sound quality, compactness (I live in hotels mostly), price.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

musickid said:


> Imac's have a high quality spdif optical out built in to the headphone jack. Surprisingly the on board dac is not low quality by any means but of course cannot compete with mojo. It's optical out does in my opinion rival any convertor.


I'm using my HUGO via Mac Mini's (late 2012), and they're good. Too bad, apple has dropped Optical out since 2016 refresh.


----------



## musickid (Apr 4, 2018)

I use optical from a 2013 512gb ssd imac it is excellent. I investigated this and i think apple spdif is a high quality texas instruments or cirrus logic reputable brand. With optical out from computer i know i am getting the right data and timing with non of the corruption a convertor *might *introduce. IMHO don't go down the convertor route no matter how nicely it is wrapped up unless there is no other option. I don't trust the rf noise they inject.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

haduel said:


> Thanks for all of your input.
> I didn't know about the timing issues with USB-SPDIF converter.
> 
> I see the following options to connect a source with the mojo:
> ...



If you don't want to spend much - (a)
If you don't want to spend much + you can live without streaming - (a) with phone in airplane mode during playback.
If you can spend a bit - (d) By your estimation only $100 difference vs (b). Definitely go for Poly. It's more compact than all the other 3. You have to just charge one device (Mojo + Poly), since they merge perfectly into one unit. Poly uses USB not optical to interface with Mojo. Since it's purpose built for Audio out, you don't have to worry about SQ. Also, since it's network based, you're not tied to one music library.


----------



## dontfeedphils

haduel said:


> Thanks for all of your input.
> I didn't know about the timing issues with USB-SPDIF converter.
> 
> I see the following options to connect a source with the mojo:
> ...



The reason I went with a Schiit Eitr is that they seem to have their heads wrapped around the USB interface quite well, and all the reviews were quite complementary.  Even to the point of suggesting that it makes absolutely no difference what you feed the Eitr with, either way it'll output the same correctly clocked, clean data stream to your device, and my tests prove the same thing so far.

Being able to plug any dirty USB source, from my Nexus 6P, to my Lenovo Yoga, to a tablet, or my dedicated desktop source, they'll all sound the same.


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 4, 2018)

haduel said:


> Thanks for all of your input.
> I didn't know about the timing issues with USB-SPDIF converter.
> 
> I see the following options to connect a source with the mojo:
> ...


Regards poly using optical, according to roon, it says it’s using a usb aspect. So I think it’s not using optical - otherwise how would it play dsd etc.. only know a little so could have it wrong.


----------



## Mython




----------



## majo123 (Apr 4, 2018)

I use a opus1 with optical to mojo and also a cayin n3 coax to mojo , I have to say I prefer the opus1 optical to mojo although the cayin n3 coax to mojo does come close its not quite as clean sounding to my ears.
The opus 1 is a great optical source to the mojo with dual card slots and also a great dap on its own too, going for about 250 dollars at musicteck.


----------



## miketlse

haduel said:


> In https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2385#post-14145488 you mention a critique by @Mojo ideas


Here is one of the replies by JF regarding RFI.
If he was wrong, then people would now be saying that Mojo/poly results in degraded sound, but people are posting the opposite, for example.


----------



## haduel (Apr 4, 2018)

Mython said:


>


I guess you are implying that the optical is a dummy?

I just can remember where I read that the Poly connects to the Mojo via optical but I consider that false now given all of your opposite convictions.


----------



## Mython

haduel said:


> I guess you are implying that the optical is a dummy?
> 
> I just can remember where I read that the Poly connects to the Mojo via optical but I consider that false now given all of your opposite convictions.



Mojo connects to Poly via USB

Here are a few posts from the Poly thread:



Mojo ideas said:


> An add on product that has been designed to mate with the original unit must actually do that It seemed logical to connect via the active HD USB and also to feed through the charging feed USB so that both units can be charged at the same time the outer two bosses are there only for lateral stability protecting both of the USBs. The connection works very well.





Mojo ideas said:


> We've repeatedly tested this connecting and disconnecting the connection between the two units thousands of times. It's  is very stable having two extremely strong carbon reenforced locating bosses that fit into the optical and minijack connectors this  stabilises the two USB connectors and Poly also cups the Mojo further enhancing the connection





Mojo ideas said:


> Because we are turning the Poly on and off by interrogating the USB input on the Mojo this is done by a tiny additional microprocessor this measures many parameters of the USB in Mojo


----------



## daberti

Elsewhere there are people saying that Chord DACs convert DSD internally  to PCM.
Does this hold true?

Thanks


----------



## paulgc

haduel said:


> I guess you are implying that the optical is a dummy?
> 
> I just can remember where I read that the Poly connects to the Mojo via optical but I consider that false now given all of your opposite convictions.



Optical and Coax assist supporting the PHYSICAL connection only. Taking strain off the Micro USBs.


----------



## Mython

daberti said:


> Elsewhere there are people saying that Chord DACs convert DSD internally  to PCM.
> Does this hold true?
> 
> Thanks



I'm not _absolutely_ 100% certain, but I'm 99.5% sure Mojo handles DSD exactly the same way Hugo1 does.

On that basis, you might find the following post of interest:


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-hugo.702787/page-166#post-10494245



Hope this helps!


----------



## daberti (Apr 5, 2018)

Mython said:


> I'm not _absolutely_ 100% certain, but I'm 99.5% sure Mojo handles DSD exactly the same way Hugo1 does.
> 
> On that basis, you might find the following post of interest:
> 
> ...



The link to Hugo you kindly pointed me to HUGELY helped me.
Rob says *"..in Hugo, we have a potentially much more serious problem with DSD, as Hugo has to do volume control and cross-feed EQ. This means it has to be converted to PCM.......*".
Volume control is called into play also for Mojo (not cross-feed EQ though, which ain't there in first place).
So...yes, I'm 99.5% sure (until Rob corrects me of course) the DSD is DoP delivered to Mojo who (as well as Hugo) internally converts it to PCM.

Thanks again Mython, you gained a like


----------



## stevedlu (Apr 5, 2018)

musickid said:


> Imac's have a high quality spdif optical out built in to the headphone jack. Surprisingly the on board dac is not low quality by any means but of course cannot compete with mojo. It's optical out does in my opinion rival any convertor.


Actually they don't anymore. I bought a '17 iMac assuming it did. NOPE. Using a OWC Thunderbolt3 Dock Optical out now. Not a high quality spdif chipset...thankfully Chord DACs reclock spdif and it doesn't matter.


----------



## x RELIC x (Apr 6, 2018)

daberti said:


> So...yes, I'm 99.5% sure (until Rob corrects me of course) the DSD is DoP delivered to Mojo who (as well as Hugo) internally converts it to PCM.



Based on the part I quoted you should be aware that DoP has absolutely nothing to do with *converting* DSD to PCM. DoP (DSD *over* PCM) is a means of transmitting DSD without drivers (which is called Native DSD). There is absolutely no difference in the DSD bits played between the (poorly) named Native DSD and DoP. Any conversion, if Rob confirms there is conversion, is seperate and not representative of DoP at all.

If you already surmised this then please disregard my reply.


----------



## musickid

Mine was a late 2013. Think they stopped optical around 2016.


----------



## daberti (Apr 6, 2018)

x RELIC x said:


> Based on the part I quoted you should be aware that DoP has absolutely nothing to do with *converting* DSD to PCM. DoP (DSD *over* PCM) is a means of transmitting DSD without drivers (which is called Native DSD). There is absolutely no difference in the DSD bits played between the (poorly) named Native DSD and DoP. Any conversion, if Rob confirms there is conversion, is seperate and not representative of DoP at all.
> 
> If you already surmised this then please disregard my reply.



RELIC, that was exactly what I meant to say. I.e.: Player=>DoP encapsulation (notably by means of  DoP Standard 1.0 with 0xFA / 0x05 markers)=>Mojo.

I think that basing on what I wrote and/or reported above there's little space for doubts: ".....*This means it has to be converted to PCM*" (per Rob's own words).


----------



## 435279

Why does it matter if DSD is converted to PCM if its done correctly? They are just two different ways of representing the same digital data, the content would be identical.


----------



## daberti (Apr 7, 2018)

SteveOliver said:


> Why does it matter if DSD is converted to PCM if its done correctly? They are just two different ways of representing the same digital data, the content would be identical.



Because there is actually a lot of confusion already: NOS Dacs, OS DACs, true multibit DACs and so on with an endless list......all claiming to be THE correct implementation.
Truth to be told advantages stand on each side, as caveats.
So it looks the truth stands in how each DAC deals in the most efficiently way with the latters, given the initial choice.

I'm NOT quite in the mood of going thru' the burden of explaining the differences about DSD natively recorded (one take, no DSP) as such and DSD as transcoded from i.e. DXD just to mention one.
Neither I'll make the mistake of saying that DSD is best than PCM or viceversa.

EDIT:
But one thing needs to be stated clearly, to limit reigning confusion: what it is *Fully Native DSD*.
It is made of what I call *4N* requirements (*N* stands for Native) that all need to be checked.

1)*N recording*: recording in one take straight to the mixer and from this to the DSD DAW.
2)*N decoding* by the player: no upsampling, no conversion to PCM.
3)*N* *delivering* to DAC: a bitperfect DSD stream is sent to the DAC either the DoP or the ASIO driver way.
4)*N DAC DSD Handling*: the DAC must NOT convert DSD to PCM. Things get different when we deal with i.e. DACs that convert DSD to PCM for a number of reasons, as digital volume control. These DACs are NOT DSD Native but DSD-capable. They may even deliver better results than the native DSD process itself scores, but we're no longer in Fully Native DSD realm.

I'm NOT saying Mojo, Hugo and Dave are crappy. I would have NOT bought the former two.
Neither I'm saying that in the specific case converting internally DSD to PCM with all the clever measures adopted by Rob brings about worst results.

What I'm saying is that I'd politely like to know -in this very case- if a DAC I purchased (and this historically held true for every single DAC I do own, BTW) handles DSD without any modification or does actually convert it into PCM. If the latter holds true it is NOT a Native DSD DAC.

All that simple


----------



## x RELIC x

daberti said:


> RELIC, that was exactly what I meant to say. I.e.: Player=>DoP encapsulation (notably by means of  DoP Standard 1.0 with 0xFA / 0x05 markers)=>Mojo.
> 
> I think that basing on what I wrote and/or reported above there's little space for doubts: ".....*This means it has to be converted to PCM*" (per Rob's own words).



Cheers! I was a little unsure that’s what you meant so thanks for clarifying.


----------



## daberti

x RELIC x said:


> Cheers! I was a little unsure that’s what you meant so thanks for clarifying.



Cheers to you x RELIC It was a pleasure to be 100% accurate. 
Fault of mine. 
Sorry

Dan


----------



## Wildcatsare1

ChasingDopamine said:


> I do agree that amazon reviews are generally biased as negative reviews are more likely to be represented than a positive one. I myself definitely post reviews more often if something is defective. If i am really satisfied with a product i'm generally more preoccupied enjoying it to post a review.
> 
> I have been considering getting a Mojo (for my Shure 1540s and for an upgrade to focal clears i've set my heart on). I have demoed them a couple of times briefly with both headphones and do love the sound and synergy  in both cases.
> 
> However i was more than a bit put off reading reports of various battery, charging, mobile interference or micro usb socket issues. Coupled with the experiences some users have reported dealing with chord on repairs and warranty issues, it has made me think twice about pulling the trigger. There does seem to be a fair number of people reporting the same problems, but then again some people do not seem to have any of these issues at all. I am leaning towards taking a chance and hoping that the unit i receive is of the latter category.



I have only had my Mojo for a couple months, but have had zero issue, and it sounds spectacular with the Focal Clear (its even okay with the Abyss, while I wait for my new amp).


----------



## daberti (Apr 6, 2018)

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I have only had my Mojo for a couple months, but have had zero issue, and it sounds spectacular with the Focal Clear (its even okay with the Abyss, while I wait for my new amp).



Mojo since 2016. Zero issues.

Both on mobile (Neutron MP on my iPhone 6+ 128GB with Apple USB3 CCK) and at home (W10+JRiver Media Center 23) I use Mojo with:​1)RHA T10 (reference filter)(when I'm in bass mood)
2)RHA T20 (reference filter)(when with my girlfriend that like 'em so much, for in tandem usage)
3)Campfire Lyra II (a combination made in heaven: tighter basses, improved mids and highs)
4)Oppo PM3 with custom Lavricables silver cables (another A+ combo)
5)Meze 99 Classics Walnut Silver + 99 Series 7N OCC Silver Plated Cable+TRSS to TRS included adapter (quite not on par with PM3 but audibly better than with stock cable, yet still with bass bleeding into lower mids: better sensations achieved when used with Oppo HA-2 1st Gen.)

A little IEM digression: as you've noticed I'm NOT a fan myself of BA IEM. Many I've tried and discarded straight away, with the only notable exception being Campfire Dorado which is an hybrid, though.
I found out that DD IEM are far more scalable, sybilance and hiss free and in the end less fatiguing for my meant usage and this makes my day.

Sometimes, at home and very rarely on holidays, I like to add my hybrid Fostex HP-V1 to the mix with a Reference 8 wire silver interconnect cable from Lavricables. This happens when I do want to add an extra hug to my ears/brain, but digressing on that combination alone would deserve some heavy thread hijacking....

No interferences whatsoever so far on mobile, provided you enable airplane mode. 
No interferences at home either, with the usb cable which has two micro-usb ends, one for charging and one for data transport (with stock ferrite choke the latter) even when both connected to Mojo (heat aplenty when playin' and chargin' at same time, I don't do that usually).

Hope this helps


----------



## dac2800 (Apr 6, 2018)

Is anyone having an issue with iOS 11.3? I upgraded last night and my iPhone no longer will output through the Apple lightning to USB 3 adapter to my Chord (or a Dragonfly Red). TIA.


----------



## turkayguner

daberti said:


> Mojo since 2016. Zero issues.
> 
> Both on mobile (Neutron MP on my iPhone 6+ 128GB with Apple USB3 CCK) and at home (W10+JRiver Media Center 23) I use Mojo with:​1)RHA T10 (reference filter)(when I'm in bass mood)
> 2)RHA T20 (reference filter)(when with my girlfriend that like 'em so much, for in tandem usage)
> ...


Not even any RFI interference with your iPhone?


----------



## daberti (Apr 7, 2018)

turkayguner said:


> Not even any RFI interference with your iPhone?



Not a single one so far in the above mentioned conditions.


----------



## daberti (Apr 7, 2018)

dac2800 said:


> Is anyone having an issue with iOS 11.3? I upgraded last night and my iPhone no longer will output through the Apple lightning to USB 3 adapter to my Chord (or a Dragonfly Red). TIA.



What is the player used on iPhone?
I'm using USB3 CCK against iOS 11.3 with Neutron MP and Mojo without any issue.

Furthermore, with USB3 CCK connected go to Settings=>General=>Info and find the "Apple USB Camera Adapter" entry. Tap on it. Check "Firmware version". It should be 1.05

Let me know


----------



## NoTimeFor

Does Mojo consume battery power if it is off and left unconnected to anything? I used Mojo for probably 4 hrs from full charge last night and this morning when I turned it on, I saw a blinking green light and it shuts off. ??? Should I send it for battery repair (it's only few days old .. grrr...)?


----------



## daberti (Apr 7, 2018)

NoTimeFor said:


> Does Mojo consume battery power if it is off and left unconnected to anything? I used Mojo for probably 4 hrs from full charge last night and this morning when I turned it on, I saw a blinking green light and it shuts off. ??? Should I send it for battery repair (it's only few days old .. grrr...)?



Full charge is when even the White light goes off.
Charging=>Blue light=>White light=>no light on=fully charged

EDIT:
I missed the green blinking light. Was it the battery light or one of the big "balls"?
Did you charge Mojo the last time while it was on?
Did you ever allowed Mojo to go through a full discharge whilst playing at list once?


----------



## jarnopp

NoTimeFor said:


> Does Mojo consume battery power if it is off and left unconnected to anything? I used Mojo for probably 4 hrs from full charge last night and this morning when I turned it on, I saw a blinking green light and it shuts off. ??? Should I send it for battery repair (it's only few days old .. grrr...)?



Blinking green would indicate something els, but I don’t know what. You should contact Chord. Low charge is blinking red.


----------



## NoTimeFor

jarnopp said:


> Blinking green would indicate something els, but I don’t know what. You should contact Chord. Low charge is blinking red.


It could been blinking red. I am bit of colour blind (faint green / red) ... don't laugh ..


----------



## turkayguner

daberti said:


> Not a single one so far in the above mentioned conditions.


Ah you say airplane mode.. Now it figures.


----------



## daberti

NoTimeFor said:


> It could been blinking red. I am bit of colour blind (faint green / red) ... don't laugh ..



None here would laugh on such things !!


----------



## daberti (Apr 7, 2018)

turkayguner said:


> Ah you say airplane mode.. Now it figures.



That was on iPhone not on Pc. 
However on iPhone with DSD airplane mode is strictly required....so JMAW


----------



## Cann3dh33t

I have a charging issue with a relatively new Mojo. 
I picked up a used one a week ago and it arrived completely drained,no charge.
I let it charge through the night and the next day I got a solid green battery light.
It dropped to yellow within 20 min. and total run time was around 3 hrs connected to
an iphone 7 cck3 streaming Tidal. I have tried numerous charging combos from
ipad .2.1A, Anker powerpoint 2.4A, Macbook USB. The device was purchased
from Moon on May 11th last yr. 
Could this battery be toast within 11 mos.? I cannot achieve a blue battery light
leaving in plugged into mains for 18+ hrs. 
I have noticed that once it's drained and the red light is blinking, power down and plug it in,
the white light stays solid and after a couple hrs. the white light will go into a flashing state.
Not quick flashing but long pauses in between.
When I contacted the seller he claims the device was always connected to power source.


----------



## 435279 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cann3dh33t said:


> I have a charging issue with a relatively new Mojo.
> I picked up a used one a week ago and it arrived completely drained,no charge.
> I let it charge through the night and the next day I got a solid green battery light.
> It dropped to yellow within 20 min. and total run time was around 3 hrs connected to
> ...



The battery in Mojo is a two cell 7.4v item. There has been at least one case on here where one of the two cells had failed, it sounds like this has happened in your case.

Yes the battery can fail in less than one year. You have to options, get a refund, or if possible or have the battery replaced.


----------



## x RELIC x

SteveOliver said:


> The battery in Mojo is a two cell 7.4v item.



Correction, it’s 8.4V.

I agree, being that it was plugged in constantly for 11 months and won’t charge to full the battery seems to have been fried.


----------



## Mython (Apr 8, 2018)

Unfortunately, there are some selfish people in this world who will use items until an issue arises and then sell them on to unsuspecting buyers.

It's not fair to the secondhand buyer and it's not fair to the company that made the product, because it creates a skewed experience of the quality of a product, especially since the way the item has been treated since new is unknown (other than that it has allegedly always been connected to a power source).


Did you buy the Mojo from a Head-Fier?


----------



## daberti (Apr 8, 2018)

x RELIC x said:


> Correction, it’s 8.4V.
> 
> I agree, being that it was plugged in constantly for 11 months and won’t charge to full the battery seems to have been fried.



I'll integrate your remarks.
If you've a laptop with Li-Ion cells and use it always connected to the recharge source, after some time you'll find that battery capacity will be fairly lower.
This is NOT NECESSARILY a sign that cells are fried and in fact is perfectly expected.
What has to be done -in Mojo's case- is:
1)Purchase an "USB Current and Voltage Tester"
2)Connect to i.e. the USB socket of your choice (capable of at least 1A output)
3)Connect you USB to Micro USB cable, USB side to the tester and Micro USB side to Mojo
4)Max chargin' amperage should be 0.97A (blue light) and then 0.14A (White light) untill fully charged
5)Do one chargin' cycle with Mojo in off state.
6)Use Mojo until it switches off (end of battery juice) and repeat step 5).
7)Do steps 5) and 6) at least 4 times.

If things do NOT improve Mojo had been used unproperly in that ways (possibly concurringly):
1)Always in playing and recharging at same time with battery over the below mentioned 20-40 °C.
2)Despite what seller says Mojo had been used in a way that the max batts cycles count had been triggered: i.e. on Li-Ion 500 full discharge cycles had been done. That is from 100% to below 25%. Depending of power requirements this could have well been done. After that cycle number you're normally left with 50% of nominal battery capacity. In that case the seller is a plain lier.

As a side note: top notch rechargeable Li-Ion batts  like Sony and Panasonic (and all flavours of Lithium based cells) clearly indicate the max cycles with reference being made to a certain operational temperature, which normally is 20-40 °C .  Some particular chemistries allow to operate at extended ranges. Go beyond that and the battery capacity will be lowered as well.

This link might be interesting for everyone here.

The bottom line: I seriously hope that Mojo has NOT been equipped with LiCoO2 cells.


----------



## NoTimeFor

Is it normal for mojo to not charge to full without  any interuption? Before I went to bed, I put mojo plugged in to a charger. I saw white light so I thought it was charging. Next morning, I saw no light so I turn on mojo, then it shows a green light. So, to get to a blue light, I need to charge it again.
This bugs the hell out of me


----------



## Cann3dh33t

Mython said:


> Unfortunately, there are some selfish people in this world who will use items until an issue arises and then sell them on to unsuspecting buyers.


Its difficult to determine if, in fact it was done with malicious intent.
I think the battery's capacity has been greatly decreased due to the the previous owners application.
I can't imagine why someone would choose a mobile device for a desktop solution?
I did contact Moon Audio ( original seller) and they responded back swiftly, with a RMA# with instructions for shipment to George Meyer.
I'm somewhat cautious about sending it off, because:
1. I'm not the original purchaser  
2. Not real clear on Chords warranty policy ( transferable )
3. I'm taking ownership of a problem not created by me!


----------



## Mython (Apr 8, 2018)

Have you been clear with Moon Audio that you are not the original purchaser? AFAIK, the warranty in USA is for 12 months (mainland Europe has different legislation), but the warranty pertains to the original contract between dealer and customer, so, in the case of someone like yourself, being a secondhand owner, honouring of the original contractually-obliged warranty would be _at Moon Audio's own discretion_ (or Chord's discretion, in special circumstances).

It does seem, from what you're saying, that Moon Audio are trying to resolve this efficiently and amicably, which is good to hear. It's in everyone's best interests to resolve it with the minimum of friction. My advice is to be totally up-front with them about the situation.

Ultimately, a battery swap is not difficult for them to organise.


----------



## DavidW

daberti said:


> What is the player used on iPhone?
> I'm using USB3 CCK against iOS 11.3 with Neutron MP and Mojo without any issue.
> 
> Furthermore, with USB3 CCK connected go to Settings=>General=>Info and find the "Apple USB Camera Adapter" entry. Tap on it. Check "Firmware version". It should be 1.05
> ...



I needed to wipe my iPhone 6s (long, long story...) and after doing so I now have iOS 11.3 and I too and having the same problem. The iPhone doesn't recognize the Mojo (and my effort to configure the Poly is on hold for the moment until this is resolved). I went to Settings=>General as you suggested but did not see Info. I went to About but nothing there either. When using Glider (@joe28) and looking for devices, the Mojo is nowhere to be found. Suggestions, please. Thanks.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

Mython said:


> Have you been clear with Moon Audio


No, I relayed the symptoms of the device to them and provided the S/N and order # off the printed invoice (in the box).
I was surprised by their immediate response with the rma. I then contacted the seller and got a `less then enthusiastic`response.
I will take your advice and reach out to Moon with more details.
I'm enamored with this little kit and feel its worth the effort.


----------



## Mython (Apr 8, 2018)

DavidW said:


> ....  now have iOS 11.3 and I too and having the same problem. The iPhone doesn't recognize the Mojo .... Suggestions, please. Thanks.




Sorry to say something you don't want to hear, but since you are the second person to report an issue only after updating to the latest iOS version, it does seem fairly obvious that the issue is with Apple's updated code, and I'm sure you are familiar with the fact that it has happened _many_ times that when Apple update iOS, there is often a break in external DAC functionality. It beggars belief that one of the biggest electronics mega-corporations on planet earth cannot avoid breaking functionality _almost every time_ they update their own code, but the pattern is a longstanding one.

I hope for your sake and everyone else's that they bug-fix and release a new iOS version quickly.


----------



## DavidW

Mython said:


> Sorry to say something you don't want to hear, but since you are the second person to report an issue only after updating to the latest iOS version, it does seem fairly obvious that the issue is with Apple's updated code, and I'm sure you are familiar with the fact that it has happened _many_ times that when Apple update iOS, there is often a break in external DAC functionality. It beggars belief that one of the biggest electronics mega-corporations on planet earth cannot avoid breaking functionality _almost every time_ they update their own code, but the pattern is a longstanding one.
> 
> I hope for your sake and everyone else's that they bug-fix and release a new iOS version quickly.



Bummer.  I really hope that is not the case (as I so much want to try the Mojo with the Poly, especially with the release in a few hours of the GoFigure app). @Mojo ideas, any thoughts on what Mython is suggesting?


----------



## miketlse

NoTimeFor said:


> Is it normal for mojo to not charge to full without  any interuption? Before I went to bed, I put mojo plugged in to a charger. I saw white light so I thought it was charging. Next morning, I saw no light so I turn on mojo, then it shows a green light. So, to get to a blue light, I need to charge it again.
> This bugs the hell out of me


Solid green is not full charge - solid blue is full charge, and then after approx a couple of hours use, the colour should change from blue to green.
So your Mojo is not getting fully charged.
There are several possible root causes, only one of which is a failed battery.
The flashing white light sounds like the charger is supplying less than the 1A minimum current required.
What type of charger are you using? Some makes of 'smart charger' start out supplying the full charging current, but once the battery gets near to full charge, the charger switches to a trickle-charge mode which is too low a current for the Mojo, so the indicator light changes from solid white to flashing white.
This has caught out several owners, who believed that their batteries should be fully charged, but in practice were never getting anywhere near fully charged.
This is easy to confirm/eliminate as the root cause, by experimenting with using a different charger, and seeing if the battery now charges properly.


----------



## ZappaMan

DavidW said:


> I needed to wipe my iPhone 6s (long, long story...) and after doing so I now have iOS 11.3 and I too and having the same problem. The iPhone doesn't recognize the Mojo (and my effort to configure the Poly is on hold for the moment until this is resolved). I went to Settings=>General as you suggested but did not see Info. I went to About but nothing there either. When using Glider (@joe28) and looking for devices, the Mojo is nowhere to be found. Suggestions, please. Thanks.


This one time.... glider and AK connect couldn’t properly see poly, as a network renderer, but could as a Bluetooth device.
I gave poly a good charge and it was back to normal again.
My hypothesis, at low battery (sometimes) something happens to limit polys connectivity, and you can’t “see” it, but it stil has its power lights on etc.


----------



## Mython

ZappaMan said:


> This one time....




...at Band camp..? 


Glad it started working.

In the meantime, I really hope no one else upgrades downgrades to the latest version of iOS, until the DAC fucntionality is fixed.


----------



## x RELIC x (Apr 8, 2018)

daberti said:


> I'll integrate your remarks.
> If you've a laptop with Li-Ion cells and use it always connected to the recharge source, after some time you'll find that battery capacity will be fairly lower.
> This is NOT NECESSARILY a sign that cells are fried and in fact is perfectly expected.
> What has to be done -in Mojo's case- is:
> ...



I’m not referencing charge cycles or heat, but the fact that keeping a lithium battery above 4.10V/cel for an extended time can be as/more stressful than high temperature and can be more detrimental to the capacity and total lifespan than charge cycles. The information is in the battery university site you linked, but in a different article. I’ve linked to it more times than I can count on this thread, but I’m rather over the repetition of doing it yet again.

The Mojo’s battery is not lithium cobalt, but rather lithium polymer and for all charge considerations reacts the same as lithium ion. The short story is that, for any device powered by lithium ion and lithium polymer, do not leave the device on a constant charge for extended periods (24/7 for weeks/months) unless the charging scheme does not top up continuously above 4.10V/cel. Modern laptops and the Hugo2 account for this but the Mojo does not. Almost all issues I’ve read about Mojo’s battery (and I’ve read every post in this thread) are from users who have happened to also leave Mojo plugged in 24/7, which seems far too coincidental to dismiss.


----------



## zettelsm

Mython said:


> ...at Band camp..?
> 
> 
> Glad it started working.
> ...



Just another data point — Upgraded to the latest version of iOS on my iPhone X and it works just fine with Apple Camera Connection Kit and Roon.

Steve Z


----------



## daberti (Apr 8, 2018)

x RELIC x said:


> I’m not referencing charge cycles or heat, but the fact that keeping a lithium battery above 4.10V/cel for an extended time can be as/more stressful than high temperature and can be more detrimental to the capacity and total lifespan than charge cycles. The information is in the battery university site you linked, but in a different article. I’ve linked to it more times than I can count on this thread, but I’m rather over the repetition of doing it yet again.
> 
> The Mojo’s battery is not lithium cobalt, but rather lithium polymer and for all charge considerations reacts the same as lithium ion. The short story is that, for any device powered by lithium ion and lithium polymer, do not leave the device on a constant charge for extended periods (24/7 for weeks/months) unless the charging scheme does not top up continuously above 4.10V/cel. Modern laptops and the Hugo2 account for this but the Mojo does not. Almost all issues I’ve read about Mojo’s battery (and I’ve read every post in this thread) are from users who have happened to also leave Mojo plugged in 24/7, which seems far too coincidental to dismiss.



We said exactly the same thing, in fact in my original post contains the following....."If you've a laptop with Li-Ion cells and use it always connected to the recharge source, after some time you'll find that battery capacity will be fairly lower.". That is: battery indicator will show i.e. "92% and not charging".
Some very good brands like MSI will give you a dedicated Battery Application to reset it, next step being shutting down the laptop and doing a charging cycle with the laptop still off.

I just added Cycles because that was my issue. In fact what happened to myself with my brand new Mojo follows: I charged it for some ten hours with requested amperage fullfilled but I never saw the white light.
Then I practiced the very same above mentioned checkpoints solving the issue.


Li-polymer can be built on many chemistries, the likes of Li-cobalt, NMC, Li-phosphate and Li-manganese, and is not considered a unique battery chemistry. The majority of Li-polymer packs are cobalt based (which includes NMC, which are safer than  LCO though), but other active materials may also be added.

Li-polymer is unique in that a micro porous electrolyte replaces the traditional porous separator. Li-polymer offers slightly higher specific energy and can be made thinner than conventional Li-Ion and not of cylindrical shape.

The only CHEMISTRY which when topped scores 4.2V AND does NOT contain Cobalt at all is *Lithium Manganese Oxide:* LiMn2O4 cathode. graphite anode . Short form: LMO or Li-manganese. Flashlight nuts know them as IMR. It withstands high amperages but has lower capacity than LCO or NMC (cobalt based and 4.2V).


----------



## daberti

zettelsm said:


> Just another data point — Upgraded to the latest version of iOS on my iPhone X and it works just fine with Apple Camera Connection Kit and Roon.
> 
> Steve Z



Let's make a database:
11.3 and iPhone X=> Mojo works
11.3 and iPhone 6+=> Mojo works


----------



## daberti (Apr 8, 2018)

So:

zettelsm: iPhone X, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works

daberti: iPhone 6 Plus, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works

DawidW: iPhone 6 S, iOS 11.3=> Mojo NOT recognized

Please add your own


----------



## Adu

daberti said:


> So:
> 
> zettelsm: iPhone X, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
> 
> ...



I can confirm that my  iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, iOS 11.3 >> Mojo WORKS


----------



## lwells (Apr 9, 2018)

daberti said:


> Let's make a database:
> 11.3 and iPhone X=> Mojo works
> 11.3 and iPhone 6+=> Mojo works



I think people should specify which cck too.

Mine works with the 3.0 cck. The 2.0 one mysteriously stopped working recently.


zettelsm: iPhone X, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
daberti: iPhone 6 Plus, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
lwells: iPhone 6 (CCK 3.0), iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
lwells: iPhone 6 (CCK 2.0), iOS 11.3=> Mojo NOT recognized
DawidW: iPhone 6 S, iOS 11.3=> Mojo NOT recognized
Please add your own


----------



## lwells (Apr 9, 2018)

daberti said:


> Li-polymer is unique in that a micro porous electrolyte replaces the traditional porous separator. Li-polymer offers slightly higher specific energy and can be made thinner than conventional Li-Ion and not of cylindrical shaThe only CHEMISTRY which when topped scores 4.2V AND does NOT contain Cobalt at all is *Lithium Manganese Oxide:* LiMn2O4 cathode. graphite anode . Short form: LMO or Li-manganese. Flashlight nuts know them as IMR. It withstands high amperages but has lower capacity than LCO or NMC (cobalt based and 4.2V).





			
				x Relic x said:
			
		

> The Mojo’s battery is not lithium cobalt, but rather lithium polymer and for all charge considerations reacts the same as lithium ion. The short story is that, for any device powered by lithium ion and lithium polymer, do not leave the device on a constant charge for extended periods (24/7 for weeks/months) unless the charging scheme does not top up continuously above 4.10V/cel. Modern laptops and the Hugo2 account for this but the Mojo does not. Almost all issues I’ve read about Mojo’s battery (and I’ve read every post in this thread) are from users who have happened to also leave Mojo plugged in 24/7, which seems far too coincidental to dismiss.



Regarding "LiPO":
Lithium polymer does not always mean polymer electrolyte.  Apple calls their cells Lithium Polymer even though they use a traditional carbonate electrolyte. "LiPo" has become sort of a trade name for hobbyist cells and such as well.  I think this might be for shipping or export classification reasons.  When I produce a lithium ion electrodes (a metal foil, active material, binder, etc) and ship it, I need to classify the material type for the US Dept. of Transportation (DOT).  The DOT categorizes these as 'plastic films' because enough of the electrode content is the binder material.  Similarly, I think that when these hobbyist cells are exported, they are allowed to be classified as "polymer" because such a small fraction of the cell is liquid electrolyte.  However, when you post mortem them, you will find they are indeed traditional liquid electrolyte cells (usually with a Li[Ni0.8Co.02]O2 or LCO cathode). Actual lithium polymer cells barely exist in the wild. The only ones I can think of are for the Ballore Blue car in France (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolloré_Bluecar).

Or maybe it's not about export at all.  Maybe this is how smaller battery manufactures hose companies like Chord by making them think they are getting something special. If somebody wants to send me their mojo cells, I'll answer that question.  

Regarding real Polymer cells:
There are 'real' polymer cells.  There are two classifications, dry and wet.  Dry polymer cells must have their temperature elevated to around 65*C before a glassy transition of the polymer allows for any ionic conductive. So, right off the bat, we know this is not what is in Mojo.  For 'wet' polymer cells, a mixture of ethylene carbonate and dimethyl carbonate is added to the polymer to allow for some room temperature conductivity.  These are traditional liquid electrolytes.  The ONLY reason for using a polymer electrolyte (wet or dry) is to enable a lithium metal anode.



			
				daberti said:
			
		

> Li-polymer offers a slightly higher specific energy and can be made thinner....



ehhhhh.
Slightly higher gravimetical energy density.  Volumetrically it's the same in practice, if not worse. The polymer itself, cuts into the volumetric energy density.  The electrodes must be produced with the polymer 'encapsulating' the active material to have sufficient ion transport.  This can make the cathode twice as thick as a traditional lithium ion cell cathode for a given areal coating weight. The electrolyte layer itself (as you mentioned replaces the traditional PE/PP/PE separator) cannot be coated as thin as a separator.  Current high energy separators are around 10-13 microns thin; further diluting the energy density.

Secondly, actual polymer cells use a lithium metal (LiM) anode.  Because there is no electrolyte reductively stable against LiM, excess is used in hopes of giving the cells a somewhat respectable calendar life because you are constantly consuming the LiM.  By excess, I'm talking like 3-4x of lithium metal. This seriously takes a chunk out of the theoretical volumetric energy density.  The only reason for using a polymer electrolyte is to enable the use of a LiM anode. I think this Jeff Dahn presentation gives a great breakdown of energy density impacts when using LiM.
(http://www.almaden.ibm.com/institut...esentations/JeffDahn-AlmadenInstitute2009.pdf)

Lastly, there are no commercial viable polymer electrolytes are that oxidatively stable above around 3.9v vs. LiM.  (3.83 vs. graphite).  The electrolyte in the Ballore cells is poly ethylene oxide based.  Ether groups start to oxide around 3.9V. This, among other issues, forces 'real' polymer cells to use cathodes that have a redox at lower potentials.  LFP is usually used for this reason.  LFP's average potential vs. LiM on charge is around 3.5V.  With the reduced cell potential, you are losing even more cell energy density relative to what you could do with a traditional liquid electrolyte.



			
				x Relic x said:
			
		

> The short story is that, for any device powered by lithium ion and lithium polymer, do not leave the device on a constant charge for extended periods (24/7 for weeks/months) unless the charging scheme does not top up continuously above 4.10V/cel.



4.2V vs. graphite is not nearly as much of a threat to the life of LiMn2O4 as elevated temperature. Depending on the cathode material, electrolyte oxidation does not start becoming measurable until just above 4.2V.  However, this destruction pales in comparison to the transition metal dissolution that occurs in some cathode materials at elevated temperatures.  LMO is about the worst for this. @25:00 there is a great breakdown of coulombic inefficiencies as a function of temperature for multiple cathode chemistries.

Cells with LMO cathodes really need active thermal management to have a decent calendar life and we all know that the case of the Mojo reaches at least 35*C during charging.  I'm assuming this is because of the charging circuit, but I am no electrical engineer.  The temperature at the cell is higher than that 35*C you see on the case.

In short, LMO would be a horrible choice for a cathode in the Mojo.


----------



## Adu

lwells said:


> I think people should specify which cck too.
> 
> Mine works with the 3.0 cck. The 2.0 one mysteriously stopped working recently.
> 
> 11.3 iPhone 6



Mine is Apple CCK Lightning to USB Camera Adapter and it’s working fine.


----------



## lwells (Apr 9, 2018)

Adu said:


> Mine is Apple CCK Lightning to USB Camera Adapter and it’s working fine.



There are two types.

USB 3.0






USB 2.0


----------



## x RELIC x

lwells said:


> Regarding "LiPO":
> Lithium polymer does not always mean polymer electrolyte.  Apple calls their cells Lithium Polymer even though they use a traditional carbonate electrolyte. "LiPo" has become sort of a trade name for hobbyist cells and such as well.  I think this might be for shipping or export classification reasons.  When I produce a lithium ion electrode (a metal foil, active material, binder, etc) and ship it, I need to classify the material type for the US Dept. of Transportation (DOT).  The DOT categorizes these as 'plastic films' because enough of the electrode content is the binder material.  Similarly, I think that when these hobbyist cells are exported, they are allowed to be classified as "polymer" because such a small fraction of the cell is liquid electrolyte.  However, when you post mortem them, you will find they are indeed traditional liquid electrolyte cells (usually with a Li[Ni0.8Co.02]O2 or LCO cathode). Actual lithium polymer cells barely exist in the wild. The only ones I can think of are for the Ballore Blue car in France (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolloré_Bluecar).
> 
> Regarding real Polymer cells:
> ...




Interesting info. 

One of your quote manipulations quotes me when it was actually @daberti who said that li-poly has a ‘higher specific energy and made thinner’. Sorry, I didn’t say that.

I’m no battery chemist so any information posted about such is interesting, but I won’t presume to guess the exact makeup of the Mojo’s battery. All I know is Chord has stated it’s battery is made specifically for Mojo and that it’s lithium polymer. I have no clue if this is for marketing, transportation regulations, or other. The rest is academic and not really useful for this thread because it’s pretty much guesswork unless Chord releases specifics, but like I said it is an interesting topic (to me).

Specifically for this thread and Mojo owners, I've observed that _most posts _I’ve read regarding battery failure / reduced life / low maximum charge / low run time are also when the Mojo is plugged-in 24/7. I’ve personally experienced this with other batteries for other audio devices and laptops in the past so I’m making a suggestion based on lithium charging recommendations from battery information sources, my experience, and my observations that it may help others.

I just hope people using their Mojo would take 0.5 seconds to unplug it when not using it and at full charge to help prolong the battery life.

I have no further comment other than this.


----------



## lwells (Apr 9, 2018)

x RELIC x said:


> Interesting info.
> 
> One of your quote manipulations quotes me when it was actually @daberti who said that li-poly has a ‘higher specific energy and made thinner’. Sorry, I didn’t say that.



Oh! I'm sorry about that.  I'll fix it.




x RELIC x said:


> I have no clue if this is for marketing, transportation regulations, or other. The rest is academic and not really useful for this thread because it’s pretty much guesswork unless Chord releases specifics....
> 
> I have no further comment other than this.



Agreed...  back to my music


----------



## Adu

lwells said:


> There are two types.
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> ...



Mine is USB 2.0


----------



## turkayguner

iPad mini 4 => iOS 11.3 => CCK USB2 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440) => Mojo (with QR code)

It works flawlessly for whom interested.


----------



## Ray1684

Didn't have to do anything in particular and my iPhone 8+ with latest firmware runs fine with the Mojo using Apple CCK USB2. 

Quick question, my Mojo stacked to my AK100ii using the Moon Audio Opt to 3.5mm is having issues with 24/192khz files, gives me a crackle/popping static, however, with any files on lower resolution, it seems to work fine. 

Is this likely an issue with the cable? I've tried the AK100ii by itself and it plays the file without any issues, and Chord Mojo seems to playback from my desktop fine. Wasn't aware that a fault in the cable could cause it to not play certain resolutions. 

Are there any other cable options available apart from the moon audio cables? not keen on spending 125 USD plus shipping to Australia for a replacement.


----------



## daberti (Apr 9, 2018)

Updated as of 2018-04-09 12:56 UTC

@zettelsm iPhone X, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works

@daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS 11.3, CCK 3 FW 1.05=> Mojo works

@Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, iOS 11.3, CCK 2=> Mojo works

@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 2.0), iOS 11.3=> Mojo works

@turkayguner iPad mini 4 => iOS 11.3 => CCK USB2 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)=> Mojo works

@DavidW iPhone 6 S, iOS 11.3=> Mojo NOT recognized

Please add your own with CCK type as correctly remarked by @lwells (2 or 3 and possibly FW version)


----------



## lwells (Apr 9, 2018)

iPhone X, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works

@daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS 11.3, CCK 3 FW 1.05=> Mojo works
@Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, iOS 11.3, CCK 2=> Mojoworks
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 3.0), iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 2.0), iOS 11.3=> Mojo NOT recognized Perhaps it just failed at a conveniently confusing time. Cable looks fine.

@turkayguner iPad mini 4 => iOS 11.3 => CCK USB2 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)=> Mojo works

@DavidW iPhone 6 S, iOS 11.3=> Mojo NOT recognized


----------



## miketlse

Ray1684 said:


> Didn't have to do anything in particular and my iPhone 8+ with latest firmware runs fine with the Mojo using Apple CCK USB2.
> 
> Quick question, my Mojo stacked to my AK100ii using the Moon Audio Opt to 3.5mm is having issues with 24/192khz files, gives me a crackle/popping static, however, with any files on lower resolution, it seems to work fine.
> 
> ...


Read the faq in post #3. Some optical cables max out at 96kHz instead of 192khz.


----------



## Ray1684

miketlse said:


> Read the faq in post #3. Some optical cables max out at 96kHz instead of 192khz.



Sorry didn't word that correctly, it was playing fine but just started having issues, trying to pin point the cause of it, first guess is that the cable is faulty but I've not seen any similar issues or haven't been searching the correct key words.


----------



## daberti (Apr 9, 2018)

lwells said:


> iPhone X, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
> 
> @daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS 11.3, CCK 3 FW 1.05=> Mojo works
> @Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, iOS 11.3, CCK 2=> Mojoworks
> ...



Perfect. I was just going to add your CCK 2 failure.
BTW I edited the correct handle to @DavidW (not DawidW as I previously reported him, sorry for that David)

Other than this: I also experienced failure with my own CCK 2 (Model Number A1440, FW 1.0.0, Hardware Version 1.0.0).
My iPhone recently asked me to upgrade CCK 3.0 (to FW 1.05 that is) and that was BEFORE upgrading to iOS 11.3 .
It looks like CCK 2.0 it is NOT enabled to be upgraded OTF whilst the opposite helds true for CCK 3.0 .

IMPORTANT EDIT:
Users of CCK 2.0 please add your FW and HW versions

Thanks


----------



## turkayguner

I feel like the latest iOS update doesn't break the support for CCKs for all but what it does is it corrupts some settings or OS files. Did you guys try resetting settings or just wiping your devices and reinstall iOS from scratch? I bet one of these will fix it for you.

In the meantime I would not upgrade to the latest version if you didn't already, because it looks some random crap breaks the CCKs independent of which version it is.


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 9, 2018)

daberti said:


> Perfect. I was just going to add your CCK 2 failure.
> BTW I edited the correct handle to @DavidW (not DawidW as I previously reported him, sorry for that David)
> 
> Other than this: I also experienced failure with my own CCK 2 (Model Number A1440, FW 1.0.0, Hardware Version 1.0.0).
> ...


ios 11.3 + iphone 7, works, using onkyo hf player + cck cable.
fw 1.0.0
hw 1.0.0


----------



## AndrewH13

Always used DAPs with my Mojo and Hugos. But curios to try iPhone 6S and iPad (2017) so just going to order an Apple CCK from Amazon, as few quid cheaper than Apple site. Read post 3, but not clear on if there is any disadvantage buying latest USB3 rather than USB 2 CCK?


----------



## zettelsm

lwells said:


> iPhone X, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
> 
> @daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS 11.3, CCK 3 FW 1.05=> Mojo works
> @Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, iOS 11.3, CCK 2=> Mojoworks
> ...





daberti said:


> Updated as of 2018-04-09 12:56 UTC
> 
> @zettelsm iPhone X, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
> 
> ...



@zettelsm iPhone X, iOS 11.3, Apple CCK 3.0, Roon, Mojo -- works fine, no action needed on my part.

Steve Z


----------



## ZappaMan

AndrewH13 said:


> Always used DAPs with my Mojo and Hugos. But curios to try iPhone 6S and iPad (2017) so just going to order an Apple CCK from Amazon, as few quid cheaper than Apple site. Read post 3, but not clear on if there is any disadvantage buying latest USB3 rather than USB 2 CCK?


Higher speeds for transferrring files between phone and computer is one advantage possibly.


----------



## lwells (Apr 9, 2018)

AndrewH13 said:


> Always used DAPs with my Mojo and Hugos. But curios to try iPhone 6S and iPad (2017) so just going to order an Apple CCK from Amazon, as few quid cheaper than Apple site. Read post 3, but not clear on if there is any disadvantage buying latest USB3 rather than USB 2 CCK?



I think the only disadvantage is size. Neither are great portable solutions. The cables always seem to fail at the lightning connector side for me. 

I’ve chewed through three in two years. They get used daily though.


----------



## Adu

daberti said:


> Perfect. I was just going to add your CCK 2 failure.
> BTW I edited the correct handle to @DavidW (not DawidW as I previously reported him, sorry for that David)
> 
> Other than this: I also experienced failure with my own CCK 2 (Model Number A1440, FW 1.0.0, Hardware Version 1.0.0).
> ...




What do you refer at FW and HW versions?


----------



## turkayguner

lwells said:


> I think the only disadvantage is size. Neither are great portable solutions. The cables always seem to fail at the lightning connector side for me.
> 
> I’ve chewed through three in two years. They get used daily though.


I bought 2x CCK (USB2) in last 3 years. Using daily as well. The first CCK failed on lightning side.


----------



## turkayguner (Apr 9, 2018)

Adu said:


> What do you refer at FW and HW versions?


Go to your iOS device Settings/General/About and you will see the CCK hv and fv info.


----------



## daberti

turkayguner said:


> I feel like the latest iOS update doesn't break the support for CCKs for all but what it does is it corrupts some settings or OS files. Did you guys try resetting settings or just wiping your devices and reinstall iOS from scratch? I bet one of these will fix it for you.
> 
> In the meantime I would not upgrade to the latest version if you didn't already, because it looks some random **** breaks the CCKs independent of which version it is.



No issue with CCK 3 up to now. Problems look like arising with CCK 2 only....up to now though


----------



## daberti

ZappaMan said:


> Higher speeds for transferrring files between phone and computer is one advantage possibly.



And OTF firmware upgradeable


----------



## daberti (Apr 9, 2018)

zettelsm said:


> @zettelsm iPhone X, iOS 11.3, Apple CCK 3.0, Roon, Mojo -- works fine, no action needed on my part.
> 
> Steve Z



Will edit the list ASAP Steve.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## daberti (Apr 9, 2018)

@zettelsm iPhone X, iOS 11.3, Apple CCK 3.0 (FW 1.05, HW 1.00), Roon, => Mojo works
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS: 11.3, CCK 3 FW 1.05=> Mojo works
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS: 11.3, CCK 2 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)=> Mojo NOT recognized
@Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, iOS 11.3, CCK 2 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)=> Mojoworks
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 3.0), iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 2.0), iOS 11.3=> Mojo NOT recognized Perhaps it just failed at a conveniently confusing time. Cable looks fine.
@turkayguner iPad mini 4 => iOS 11.3 => CCK USB2 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)=> Mojo works

@DavidW iPhone 6 S, iOS 11.3 (CCK type and firmware lacking: please provide them)=> Mojo NOT recognized[/QUOTE]

Please, everyone seeing his/her CCK here -whichever version- lacking FW version, is encouraged to provide it.


----------



## Adu

turkayguner said:


> Go to your iOS device Settings/General/About and you will see the CCK hv and fv info.



Thanks.

iOS 11.3(15E216)
Model CCK A1440
FW 1.0.0
HW 1.0.0


----------



## zettelsm

turkayguner said:


> Go to your iOS device Settings/General/About and you will see the CCK hv and fv info.



Thanks. Apple CCK 3.0 used is FW 1.0.5, HW 1.0.0

Steve Z


----------



## zettelsm

daberti said:


> @zettelsm iPhone X, iOS 11.3, Apple CCK 3.0 (firmware lacking: please provide it), Roon, => Mojo works
> @daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS: 11.3, CCK 3 FW 1.05=> Mojo works
> @daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS: 11.3, CCK 2 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)=> Mojo NOT recognized
> @Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, iOS 11.3, CCK 2=> Mojoworks
> ...



Please, everyone seeing his/her CCK here -whichever version- lacking FW version, is encouraged to provide it.[/QUOTE]

@zettelsm: Apple CCK 3.0 FW 1.05, HW 1.00

Steve Z


----------



## daberti

Adu said:


> Thanks.
> 
> iOS 11.3(15E216)
> Model CCK A1440
> ...



Thanks @Adu . Updated

Dan


----------



## daberti (Apr 9, 2018)

zettelsm said:


> Please, everyone seeing his/her CCK here -whichever version- lacking FW version, is encouraged to provide it.



@zettelsm: Apple CCK 3.0 FW 1.05, HW 1.00

Steve Z[/QUOTE]

Thanks Steve. Updated.

Dan


----------



## lwells

Apple CCK 3.0 FW 1.05, HW 1.00

Still trying to hunt down my 2.0 cck. I’m hoping I didn’t toss it.


----------



## daberti (Apr 9, 2018)

Modified for more concise reading

MOJO works:

@zettelsm iPhone X, iOS 11.3, Apple CCK 3.0 (FW 1.05, HW 1.00), Roon
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS: 11.3, CCK 3.0 FW 1.05
@Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, iOS 11.3, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 3.0), iOS 11.3
@turkayguner iPad mini 4, OS 11.3 => CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440
@ZappaMan iPhone 7,  iOS 11.3, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0)

MOJO not recognized:
@DavidW iPhone 6 S, iOS 11.3 (CCK type and firmware lacking: please provide them mate)
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 2.0), iOS 11.3=> "_Mojo NOT recognized. Perhaps it just failed at a conveniently confusing time. Cable looks fine_."
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS: 11.3, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)

Please, everyone seeing/adding his/her combo results here, please mention CCK's own  -whichever version, 3.0 or 2.0- FW and HW version.
To add your entry to this list just hit "Post Reply" button and remove the "QUOTE and "/QUOTE" tags (included squared parenthesis).

Apparently Apple has broken legacy support (i.e. towards CCK 2.0, which is NOT OTF upgradable). For what I see it's kinda random like pattern, up to now  possibly hitting some but not all of the iPhone 6, 6 Plus and 6 S devices.
Up to now I don't recon any CCK 3.0 failure.


----------



## AndrewH13

ZappaMan said:


> Higher speeds for transferrring files between phone and computer is one advantage possibly.





lwells said:


> I think the only disadvantage is size. Neither are great portable solutions. The cables always seem to fail at the lightning connector side for me.
> 
> I’ve chewed through three in two years. They get used daily though.



Shant be using out and about. Thanks, should have CCK 3 tomorrow for Tidal trial on iPhone/iPad. Always been happier with DAPs driving Mojo/Hugo and owning music, but time to see how the other half lives!


----------



## daberti

AndrewH13 said:


> Shant be using out and about. Thanks, should have CCK 3 tomorrow for Tidal trial on iPhone/iPad. Always been happier with DAPs driving Mojo/Hugo and owning music, but time to see how the other half lives!



Let us know


----------



## AndrewH13

daberti said:


> Let us know



Will do, there’s a list to add to


----------



## daberti (Apr 9, 2018)

AndrewH13 said:


> Will do, there’s a list to add to



Thanks 
BTW: when first connecting the CCK 3.0 DON'T rush and connect Mojo. Just leave CCK 3.0 connected and put yourself under Wi-Fi coverage as probably a pop-will ask you to update it.
After this, with CCK 3.0 still connected it would be a good measure to invoke a "respring".


----------



## daberti (Apr 9, 2018)

Added important update on my own CCK 2.0 .

Bedtime here in Italy so I ask to you (one of you) to poke @DavidW as we still do not have a clue of his very CCK version, FW and HW. Please and thanks 

MOJO works:

@zettelsm iPhone X, iOS 11.3, Apple CCK 3.0 (FW 1.05, HW 1.00), Roon
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS: 11.3, CCK 3.0 FW 1.05
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus, iOS: 11.3, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440) (it needed a respring to be brought back to reasoning)
@Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, iOS 11.3, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 3.0), iOS 11.3
@turkayguner iPad mini 4, OS 11.3 => CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440
@ZappaMan iPhone 7,  iOS 11.3, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0)


MOJO not recognized:

@DavidW iPhone 6 S, iOS 11.3 (CCK type and firmware lacking: please provide them mate)
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 2.0), iOS 11.3=> "_Mojo NOT recognized. Perhaps it just failed at a conveniently confusing time. Cable looks fine_."

Please, everyone adding his/her combo results, please mention CCK's own  -whichever version, 3.0 or 2.0- FW and HW version.

Apparently Apple has broken legacy support (i.e. towards CCK 2.0, which is NOT OTF upgradable). For what I see it's kinda random like pattern, up to now  possibly hitting some but not all of the iPhone 6 and 6 S devices.

Up to now no failure in that sense has been detected with CCK 3.0.


----------



## RiseFall123

Can you advice me sone stable desktop dac with the Mojo sound signature?

Max 1000 dollars range.

Or I should buy another Mojo?

I am tired to switch from headphone to main rig


----------



## DavidW

Sorry for being MIA. Been spending a lot of time on the Poly thread. So, here is what I can tell, my Mojo does not work when connected to my iPhone 6 (iOS 11.3) with the CCK 2.0. My Mojo does work when connected to the Poly.


----------



## Pimsilveira

I am waiting for my mojo. It should arrive today 
I wasn’t thinking of updating to the latest ios 11.3 but my iphone did this automatically 
I tried connecting my hrt microstreamer (usb dac) to my iphone using my cck cable and it is still working fine. 
Does this mean that I will have no problems with the mojo?


----------



## DavidW

Maybe not. As far as my results, it could be a damaged CCK cable. My experience is that the CCK cables are not durable (although Apple does have a one year warranty and I've used my three CCK cables over the last two years- and I do treat the cable and the Mojo with care), so that could have been the case for me.


----------



## Deftone (Apr 10, 2018)

daberti said:


> So:
> 
> zettelsm: iPhone X, iOS 11.3=> Mojo works
> 
> ...



iPhone 8+ works with Mojo using the latest CCK usb3.


----------



## daberti

Pimsilveira said:


> I am waiting for my mojo. It should arrive today
> I wasn’t thinking of updating to the latest ios 11.3 but my iphone did this automatically
> I tried connecting my hrt microstreamer (usb dac) to my iphone using my cck cable and it is still working fine.
> Does this mean that I will have no problems with the mojo?



Maybe ya will not have. Which CCK do you have?


----------



## daberti

DavidW said:


> Sorry for being MIA. Been spending a lot of time on the Poly thread. So, here is what I can tell, my Mojo does not work when connected to my iPhone 6 (iOS 11.3) with the CCK 2.0. My Mojo does work when connected to the Poly.



One more CCK 2 issue with iOS 11.3 and iPhone 6.


----------



## Pimsilveira

daberti said:


> Maybe ya will not have. Which CCK do you have?



I have a single usb entry cck... don’t know how to “call” it... does this help?


----------



## daberti

RiseFall123 said:


> Can you advice me sone stable desktop dac with the Mojo sound signature?
> 
> Max 1000 dollars range.
> 
> ...



Within one grand you will probably find some other fine desktop DACs with same sound signature, but quite NOT with same overall performances/measurements.
Mojo's sound sign. is the result of a knowledgeable setup by Rob Watts, and if you like that signature my thought is DTTTW "Don't touch the team that wins" and buy another one.
Also, will you be using BA IEMs with that stable Desk. DAC? If you don't check in advance DAC's output impedance, you'll be going to experience NASTY surprises.
Same holds true with some other very low DD IEMs, but to a much lesser extent.
And bear in mind that OI varies with frequency (and yes, also on headphones side).

If you want some more features and you can stretch your budget go for a Hugo 2. Slightly more on the analytical side, though. Yet not quite a desktop amp.

I'm myself saving for a Dave and currently I'm using my Mojo as a "desktop" DAC (not chargin when playing as Mojo does NOT like that).


----------



## daberti

Pimsilveira said:


> I have a single usb entry cck... don’t know how to “call” it... does this help?



CCK 2.0
Well, if you you would tell us which apple device, version, iOS version you've AND if Mojo is detected and working it possible could be better


----------



## daberti

Deftone said:


> iPhone 8+ works with Mojo using the latest CCK usb3.



Could you please double check CCK 3.0 FW and HW version?

TIA


----------



## turkayguner

Now it smells like the problems arise with an iPhone 6/6s and CCK USB2.


----------



## Pimsilveira

daberti said:


> CCK 2.0
> Well, if you you would tell us which apple device, version, iOS version you've AND if Mojo is detected and working it possible could be better



Sorry, I forgot to mention that I have a iphone 6s plus 128gb. Ios 11.3 (latest). 
I haven’t tried it with the mojo, as I have not received it yet. It should arrive today. 
As I tested my iphone and cck cable with my hrt microstreamer usb dac and it works, I was wondering if that could be and indication that it will also work with the mojo...


----------



## AndrewH13

Glad I went for CCK 3 as more people seem to have issues with USB2 version. 

Arrived today, hw 1.0.0,  fw 1.0.5

Used from iPhone 6s and iPad 2017. To Mojo and Hugo 1. 

No pop-ups or messages, it just works! Is there any notification when not working that people get, or just no digital signal received at Mojo end?

What does surprise me is the shallow USB sockets at Mojo and Hugo! At best half the plug inserted and a wobble on both. Is this normal? But as I say, working fine. 

Made mistake with Tidal. Signed up for 4 weeks trial of 320 bitrate. Upgraded to HiFi to see if my dodgy WiFi will take CD quality, one day later. Now account says payment in 14 days. Surely point of changing is to trial both levels and not lose half of trial?


----------



## daberti

Pimsilveira said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that I have a iphone 6s plus 128gb. Ios 11.3 (latest).
> I haven’t tried it with the mojo, as I have not received it yet. It should arrive today.
> As I tested my iphone and cck cable with my hrt microstreamer usb dac and it works, I was wondering if that could be and indication that it will also work with the mojo...



Not at all an indication. Please chime back when you'll have Mojo in flesh and bones


----------



## daberti

AndrewH13 said:


> Glad I went for CCK 3 as more people seem to have issues with USB2 version.
> 
> Arrived today, hw 1.0.0,  fw 1.0.5
> 
> ...



No pop-ups qas it was latest firmware already off the shelf.
The issue is that Mojo is NOT recognized.

Never been a streaming guy myself: I check each singleHi-Res track I download with iZotope RX6 and MusicScope to be sure it is NOT a fake, with interesting results.


----------



## daberti (Apr 10, 2018)

Some more mates added

!!! iOS 11.3 only and Mojo/Hugo at the ready, please !!!
Thanks

Please, everyone adding his/her combo results, please mention CCK's own  -whichever version, 3.0 or 2.0- FW and HW version.
For mates experiencing issues only: may I ask you to provide all the possible info (GB, hw and model, NOT IMEI and S/N of course) ?​
MOJO works:

@zettelsm iPhone X,Apple CCK 3.0 (FW 1.05, HW 1.00), Roon
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus 128GB, CCK 3.0 (FW 1.05 HW 1.0)
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus 128GB, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440) (it needed a respring to be brought back to reasoning)
@Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 3.0)
@turkayguner iPad mini 4, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@ZappaMan iPhone 7, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0)
@Deftone iPhone 8+, CCK 3.0 (firmware version 1.0.5, hardware version 1.0.0)
@AndrewH13  iPhone 6s and iPad 2017, CCK 3.0 (firmware version 1.05, hardware version 1.0.0) (tested against Mojo AND Hugo1)


MOJO not recognized:

@DavidW iPhone 6S+ 128GB, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 2.0),  Our mate said "_Mojo NOT recognized. Perhaps it just failed at a conveniently confusing time. Cable looks fine_."


Apparently Apple has broken legacy support (i.e. towards CCK 2.0, which is NOT OTF upgradable BTW). For what I see it's kinda random like pattern, up to now  possibly hitting some but not all of the iPhone 6 and 6S+ devices. NOT 6+ 128GB (mine) and NOT 6S (Moderl A1633) about which @Adu  reported a successful coupling.
To complete the pattern -sorry for that- I humbly think that the ones of us who had a success with CCK 3.0 -but did NOT have CCK 2.0 at hand- would get a hold of CCK 2.0 (from a friend etc.) and try this as well.

Up to now not a single failure has been detected with CCK 3.0.


----------



## Deftone

Sorry can’t confirm the details I don’t have the cck to hand but I used it with my iPhone a week ago in pinch and works fine. 

My number one choice is to use a DAP for Mojo and not a smart phone, it avoids compatibility and RF issues.


----------



## daberti (Apr 10, 2018)

Deftone said:


> Sorry can’t confirm the details I don’t have the cck to hand but I used it with my iPhone a week ago in pinch and works fine.
> 
> My number one choice is to use a DAP for Mojo and not a smart phone, it avoids compatibility and RF issues.



Agreed, but it ain't a free lunch as we'd have anyway to bypass the DAP's DAC and Amp section altogether to give Mojo a bitperfect signal.
Do you have some to recommend able to do that, mate? Just asking.
That's why I gave up to such an otherwise dreamy asset.
On the other side the CCK 2.0 issues are there for some of us, granted, but by using my iPhone in airplane mode I'd never had RF issues in two yrs with either of the two CCKs.
If I should spend >a grand in an almighty DAP+600 for Mojo (not to speak about Poly's price) having an iPhone at hand which was North of 700 when I purchased it...well Hugo 2 it would definitely be a good run for the money, with BT onboard


----------



## Deftone

daberti said:


> Agreed, but it ain't a free lunch as we'd have anyway to bypass the DAP's DAC and Amp section altogether to give Mojo a bitperfect signal.
> Do you have some to recommend able to do that, mate? Just asking.
> That's why I gave up to such an otherwise dreamy asset.
> On the other side the CCK 2.0 issues are there for some of us, granted, but by using my iPhone in airplane mode I'd never had RF issues in two yrs with either of the two CCKs.



Yes... I use Shanling M2S it does bitperfect digital out over the usb C port, everything in the DAP is bypassed it’s just sending my lossless WAV CD rips perfectly. Most modern Daps with digital out do this as well.


----------



## AndrewH13

daberti said:


> Agreed, but it ain't a free lunch as we'd have anyway to bypass the DAP's DAC and Amp section altogether to give Mojo a bitperfect signal.
> Do you have some to recommend able to do that, mate? Just asking.



Nearly every decent DAP has Optical, USB or my favourite, Co-ax out to Mojo. I use iBasso DX90, Fiio X5 v1 and Pioneer 100. They are only used as transports.


----------



## AndrewH13

daberti said:


> No pop-ups qas it was latest firmware already off the shelf.
> The issue is that Mojo is NOT recognized.



Yes, it did ask for update immediately plugged into iPhone6S.

When you say 'Not Recognised', do you mean an Apple message or just no audio coming through?


----------



## AndrewH13

daberti said:


> Some more mates added
> 
> .



Just to add, CCK A1619, and yes, using 11.3 on both iPad and iPhone 6.

Cheers.


----------



## daberti

Deftone said:


> Yes... I use Shanling M2S it does bitperfect digital out over the usb C port, everything in the DAP is bypassed it’s just sending my lossless WAV CD rips perfectly. Most modern Daps with digital out do this as well.



Thanks mate. I'll dig accordingly...Dave will have to wait


----------



## daberti

AndrewH13 said:


> Yes, it did ask for update immediately plugged into iPhone6S.
> 
> When you say 'Not Recognised', do you mean an Apple message or just no audio coming through?



I mean that Chord Mojo is not recognized


----------



## daberti

AndrewH13 said:


> Nearly every decent DAP has Optical, USB or my favourite, Co-ax out to Mojo. I use iBasso DX90, Fiio X5 v1 and Pioneer 100. They are only used as transports.



Thanks to you as well.
Fiio has been historically a failure to me.
I'll keep within USA, UK, EU made DP, supporting all formats and bitdepth supported by Mojo, which implies USB.
A heck of a search it will be !


----------



## daberti

AndrewH13 said:


> Just to add, CCK A1619, and yes, using 11.3 on both iPad and iPhone 6.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks


----------



## Mython (Apr 10, 2018)

daberti said:


> Thanks to you as well.
> Fiio has been historically a failure to me.
> I'll keep within USA, UK, EU made DP, supporting all formats and bitdepth supported by Mojo, which implies USB.
> A heck of a search it will be !



Then again, a Shanling M1 won't risk hurting the wallet too much if it lasts a year or so...   Quite a few people feed their Mojo with one.




quodjo105 said:


> I'm good to go. Shanling m1 is such a fantastic digital transport for the mojo.







turkayguner said:


> I'm trying to consider a cheap transport for my Mojo. Which one would you guys pick and why?
> 
> Hidizs AP60
> Hidizs AP60 II
> ...





miketlse said:


> Shanling M1 works ok for me. You can now use the Hibylink app, to controll the M1 from a phone/tablet, so the small screen stops being an issue.





miketlse said:


> Shanling M1 plus a cable https://www.amazon.com/Shanling-M1-Lossless-Player-Portable/dp/B01LXZRUXE
> Suffers from none of the electrical noise generated by phones, and can take a 256Gb card





SteveOliver said:


> Source to Hugo and Mojo for me and a few others on here is the Shanling M1. Being a tiny device the UI may be an issue for some, but the HibyLink feature lets me control the music via Bluetooth from my Phone. A great solution IMHO.





SteveOliver said:


> Its a Shanling M1, mine pairs very well with every USB DAC I've tried it with, DFR, Mojo and Hugo 2.




More posts:

www.head-fi.org/search/8381917/?q=shanling+m1&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=784602


----------



## Deftone

daberti said:


> Thanks mate. I'll dig accordingly...Dave will have to wait



No problem, I wouldn’t use it if I wasn’t getting a pure digital feed to Mojo.


----------



## Deftone




----------



## Mython

I admit, I knew how close the M1 is, to Mojo, sizewise, but I didn't realise how close M2 is, as well. I was under the impression that the M2 is longer than that.

Looks like they're _both_ decent budget transport options for Mojo!


----------



## turkayguner

daberti said:


> Agreed, but it ain't a free lunch as we'd have anyway to bypass the DAP's DAC and Amp section altogether to give Mojo a bitperfect signal.
> Do you have some to recommend able to do that, mate? Just asking.
> That's why I gave up to such an otherwise dreamy asset.
> On the other side the CCK 2.0 issues are there for some of us, granted, but by using my iPhone in airplane mode I'd never had RF issues in two yrs with either of the two CCKs.
> If I should spend >a grand in an almighty DAP+600 for Mojo (not to speak about Poly's price) having an iPhone at hand which was North of 700 when I purchased it...well Hugo 2 it would definitely be a good run for the money, with BT onboard



You should definitely check the upcoming Hiby R3. It is such a great device very similar in size of the Mojo and half the thickness. It supports Airplay, bluetooth 4.1 apt-X and they are working with Sony for the 96kHz/24bit capable LDAC codec. It also does lossless Tidal streaming and they are also working for the MQA support.

Any Mojo owner who is looking for a transport should definitely check it before buying anything else.


----------



## miketlse

daberti said:


> Thanks mate. I'll dig accordingly...Dave will have to wait


@Mython has already quoted one of my posts regarding using the Shanling M1.
@Deftone also has a suggestion which I think has the benefit of a larger user screen for not much more money.
However both daps are controllable from a phone using the hibylink app, so to my biased mind seem like a no-brainer short term solution. This would buy you enough time to consider other options which may become available in the next year or two.


----------



## Deftone

I just want to make post about some differences I’ve noticed between old and new units. I had my first Mojo in 2015 early production number that I can’t remember, the second one is a few weeks old with production number #58XXX.

Finding #1. The aluminium finish is darker with a little more shine, like matte to satin but not gloss.

Finding #2. 48khz orange led is now lighter in colour and easier to differentiate from 44.1khz red.

Finding #3. Usb input now has auto turn off feature which seems to happen 15 minutes after device gives no signal. Used to be optical only so really happy about this, will save many charges.


----------



## daberti (Apr 11, 2018)

Mython said:


> Then again, a Shanling M1 won't risk hurting the wallet too much if it lasts a year or so...   Quite a few people feed their Mojo with one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To all mates:
Holy Saints buddy, what a load of info!!
When back home from my beer (red) I’ll dive my head into. Thanks


----------



## daberti

Deftone said:


> I just want to make post about some differences I’ve noticed between old and new units. I had my first Mojo in 2015 early production number that I can’t remember, the second one is a few weeks old with production number #58XXX.
> 
> Finding #1. The aluminium finish is darker with a little more shine, like matte to satin but not gloss.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that inside


----------



## miketlse

daberti said:


> Holy Saints buddy, what a load of info!!
> When back home from my beer (red) I’ll dive my head into. Thanks


Tell us more, red beer? i have tried Irish red ale, but would be interested to hear of other brands.


----------



## daberti

I expected that


----------



## daberti (Apr 10, 2018)

miketlse said:


> Tell us more, red beer? i have tried Irish red ale, but would be interested to hear of other brands.



Italian made. Brand: ”Menabrea”.
Not overly strong, round taste.
I’ll chime back later as my lady’s showing early signs of jealousy towards my head-fi mates.
She entitled as she gifted me my loved CFA Lyra II (Audio Gods bless her)


----------



## Mython

Tell her your 'Mojo' depends on it, and maybe she'll be more motivated to cut you some slack!


----------



## miketlse

daberti said:


> Italian made. Brand: ”Menabrea”.
> Not overly strong, round taste.
> I’ll chime back later as my lady’s showing early signs of jealousy towards my head-fi mates.
> She entitled as she gifted me my loved CFA Lyra II (Audio Gods bless her)


Look after your lady, because she is there for you, when we are logged off.


----------



## boblauer

Mython said:


> Then again, a Shanling M1 won't risk hurting the wallet too much if it lasts a year or so...   Quite a few people feed their Mojo with one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M1 with Mojo


----------



## daberti

turkayguner said:


> You should definitely check the upcoming Hiby R3. It is such a great device very similar in size of the Mojo and half the thickness. It supports Airplay, bluetooth 4.1 apt-X and they are working with Sony for the 96kHz/24bit capable LDAC codec. It also does lossless Tidal streaming and they are also working for the MQA support.
> 
> Any Mojo owner who is looking for a transport should definitely check it before buying anything else.



Another one added to the search list. THX


----------



## AndrewH13

daberti said:


> I mean that Chord Mojo is not recognized



None the wiser. You have repeated the question rather than answering!


----------



## daberti

miketlse said:


> Look after your lady, because she is there for you, when we are logged off.



Just done, she's nicely sleeping, my loved Nuclear Engineer that she is. THX.

Just listening with MOJO and CFA Lyra II giving justice to them all at
David Elias, Red Tail Guide.
Next ones John Gorka, Flying Red Horse, Mercy On The Wheels, Love Is Our Cross To Bear (Aix Records version, worth checking whole album as Mark Waldrep did a magnificent recording)
Then some songs from Carrie Newcomer (The Slender Thread album; one of the best ever recorded albums IMHO. I was lucky to be able to download it when Stockfish Records still was allowing to do that, now sadly enough it is available only on SACD from them).

So, something more 'bout me, with a little thread derailing: I'm Daniele, shortie for Dan, Italian and I mean one of the good ones, ya all know what I mean. I work hard (System Analyst and Audio SW consultant: I recommend audio playing and editing SW) and I do care after people having less (or can barely make their way to end of month) in my spare time 
Living in Northern Italy, Lake Como, Lecco is the city, 50 meters from Lake as the the crow flies.
I was born 51yrs ago in Umbria, Central Italy. Old values, no-nonsense ethics.

Someone of you getting in Italy? Poke at me!

Cheers to all of you


----------



## daberti (Apr 10, 2018)

AndrewH13 said:


> None the wiser. You have repeated the question rather than answering!



There are two types of possible failures:

1)CCK is NOT recognized in the Settings=>......  This is kinda EPIC failure. This means that Apple seriously has broken backwards compatibility if with previous iOS version CCK was recognized by iOS.

2)CCK IS recognized in the Setting=>...... BUT does NOT get a hold of Mojo. This is what looks like we've being experiencing here.

So, all in all what to do? How to behave?
IMHO....with no evidence -up to now- of CCK 3.0 misbehaving AND with the support from CCK 3.0 of OTF firmware upgrade what probably would Apple do?
Revising the whole code of iOS for all of the iDevices parking lot or just plainly advice customers experiencing the issue to go the CCK 3.0 way knowing that future troubles in that sense could easily be addressed by releasing an upgraded FW for just CCK 3.0 and peacefully (well not quite so for us, but this another story to be told) de-facto phasing out CCK 2.0 ?
You can bet the second option will be a homerun in their deciding rooms.

I hope this time I did answer in line with you question, sorry for previous time, mate.

Dan


----------



## AndrewH13

daberti said:


> Someone of you getting in Italy? Poke at me!
> 
> Cheers to all of you



Stayed in Northern Italy a few years back, halfway up a mountain in Aosta Valley, in a lady’s B&B for four nights as a way of saying thank you for helping her setup a website. Think it was above Montjovet if my memory serves me correct, absolutely delightful, right off the beaten track!


----------



## daberti (Apr 11, 2018)

miketlse said:


> @Mython has already quoted one of my posts regarding using the Shanling M1.
> @Deftone also has a suggestion which I think has the benefit of a larger user screen for not much more money.
> However both daps are controllable from a phone using the hibylink app, so to my biased mind seem like a no-brainer short term solution. This would buy you enough time to consider other options which may become available in the next year or two.



Agreed.
Just a disclosure:
My 82yrs old father (hearing impaired) blasted the previous desktop DAC and Amp setup. With Dave being my wet dream with a desktop amp to buy as well (and a portable DAC with balanced output coming next by a very small margin), I'll have to consider each 100 bucks quid.
EDIT: probably I'll be hunting for a Class A AMP to color a little bit either Hugo 2 or Dave sound rendition.
Especially given the fact that I've a fully working mobile setup already


----------



## AndrewH13

daberti said:


> Agreed.
> Just a disclosure:
> My 82yrs old father (hearing impaired) blasted the previous desktop DAC and Amp setup. With Dave being my wet dream with a desktop amp to buy as well (and a portable DAC with balanced output coming next by a very small margin), I'll have to consider each 100 bucks quid.
> Especially given the fact that I've a fully working mobile setup already



Rather than Dave, do consider Hugo 2 or even Hugo 1 which has a great lively exciting sound. No desktop amps recommended with any of them, so as to keep maximum detail, unless you desire to add artificial warmth.


----------



## daberti

AndrewH13 said:


> Stayed in Northern Italy a few years back, halfway up a mountain in Aosta Valley, in a lady’s B&B for four nights as a way of saying thank you for helping her setup a website. Think it was above Montjovet if my memory serves me correct, absolutely delightful, right off the beaten track!



And I expected such a positive report.
For how much abused it might sound, there are hidden gems in Tuscany as well. No need to go to Florence, with it's high prices.
There is a load of friendly and open-hearted family-run B&Bs . From that base, apparently in the middle of nothing, in 1hr of train/drive you can reach for mountains and seaside at your will.

Just ask me in PM

Bedtime now, 1:52 right now here 

See you all Tomorrow mates, have good listenings 

Dan


----------



## daberti

AndrewH13 said:


> Rather than Dave, do consider Hugo 2 or even Hugo 1 which has a great lively exciting sound. No desktop amps recommended with any of them, so as to keep maximum detail, unless you desire to add artificial warmth.



Thanks for that, as well.


----------



## pithyginger63

So I've finally bought a chord mojo to be used with my pc, I've plugged it in and installed its drivers. I've also added the WASAPI component to foobar2000 and can now play flac bit perfect. When I tried to play a dsd, the ball does not turn white, instead it shows up as blue. How do I output dsd to the chord mojo? I'm pretty inexperienced when it comes to software so I'm gonna need a lot of explaining everything. When I first got dsd, I installed some other components on foobar2000 (these: https://www.psaudio.com/ps_how/how-to-play-dsd-files-on-foobar/). I'm not sure if I did anything wrong.


----------



## calbu (Apr 11, 2018)

pithyginger63 said:


> So I've finally bought a chord mojo to be used with my pc, I've plugged it in and installed its drivers. I've also added the WASAPI component to foobar2000 and can now play flac bit perfect. When I tried to play a dsd, the ball does not turn white, instead it shows up as blue. How do I output dsd to the chord mojo? I'm pretty inexperienced when it comes to software so I'm gonna need a lot of explaining everything. When I first got dsd, I installed some other components on foobar2000 (these: https://www.psaudio.com/ps_how/how-to-play-dsd-files-on-foobar/). I'm not sure if I did anything wrong.



Can you try:
In foobar: file->preferences->Playback->output->Device "DSD:ASIO:ASIO Chord 1.05"?

You may need to install:
http://www.foobar2000.org/getcompon...8fb9adb007ae4acc5/foo_out_asio.fb2k-component


----------



## pithyginger63 (Apr 11, 2018)

calbu said:


> Can you try:
> In foobar: file->preferences->Playback->output->Device "DSD:ASIO:ASIO Chord 1.05"?
> 
> You may need to install:
> http://www.foobar2000.org/getcompon...8fb9adb007ae4acc5/foo_out_asio.fb2k-component



just tried this, the ball glows light purple(768) rather than completely white? also, when i play other audio, say a youtube video then go back to foobar, foobar doesn't play and shows an error message.

"Unrecoverable playback error: Could not start ASIO playback"

whats the difference between wasapi event and push? event also has the problem where changing from youtube to foobar causes foobar to stop while push doesn't have that problem. however push cuts the beginning of the track


----------



## calbu

pithyginger63 said:


> just tried this, the ball glows light purple(768) rather than completely white? also, when i play other audio, say a youtube video then go back to foobar, foobar doesn't play and shows an error message.
> 
> "Unrecoverable playback error: Could not start ASIO playback"
> 
> whats the difference between wasapi event and push? event also has the problem where changing from youtube to foobar causes foobar to stop while push doesn't have that problem. however push cuts the beginning of the track



looks the browser /app is not releasing the device. Close browser /app and try..


----------



## pithyginger63

calbu said:


> looks the browser /app is not releasing the device. Close browser /app and try..


yup, that does it, thank you!


----------



## daberti

pithyginger63 said:


> just tried this, the ball glows light purple(768) rather than completely white? also, when i play other audio, say a youtube video then go back to foobar, foobar doesn't play and shows an error message.
> 
> "Unrecoverable playback error: Could not start ASIO playback"
> 
> whats the difference between wasapi event and push? event also has the problem where changing from youtube to foobar causes foobar to stop while push doesn't have that problem. however push cuts the beginning of the track



Foobar needs to own Chord ASIO driver with exclusive control: this is especially true when bitstreaming DSD.
You have to assign you PC's own soundcard to play system events or i.e. YouTube.

What OS have you got?


----------



## pithyginger63

daberti said:


> What OS have you got?



win 10



daberti said:


> You have to assign you PC's own soundcard to play system events or i.e. YouTube.



how do you do this? thx!


----------



## miketlse

pithyginger63 said:


> win 10
> 
> 
> 
> how do you do this? thx!


There is probably some relevant information in the faq in post #3 of this thread.


----------



## pithyginger63

i'm planning to use the mojo with a phone, what rubber bands are meant for the grooves? what other types of bands do people use?


----------



## Mython

Post #3.........


----------



## pithyginger63 (Apr 11, 2018)

more news, my mojo keeps cutting out, sound just disappears completely until i turn it off then on again. not overheat, i'm keeping it quite cool

edit: seems fine now


----------



## Mython

pithyginger63 said:


> more news, my mojo keeps cutting out, sound just disappears completely until i turn it off then on again. not overheat, i'm keeping it quite cool




Are you *sure* you have fully charged it?


----------



## miketlse

pithyginger63 said:


> more news, my mojo keeps cutting out, sound just disappears completely until i turn it off then on again. not overheat, i'm keeping it quite cool


What colour is the battery ball? Flashing red possibly?


----------



## pithyginger63

Mython said:


> Are you *sure* you have fully charged it?





miketlse said:


> What colour is the battery ball? Flashing red possibly?


led is blue, i've changed some settings and it hasnt cut out since


----------



## daberti (Apr 11, 2018)

So, after the first quick look Shanling M3s could be a possible candidate. Yet: does it play wavpack AND FLAC 32bit files (I've a load of them for working reasons). Looks like NOT.


miketlse said:


> There is probably some relevant information in the faq in post #3 of this thread.



THX @Miketise: I must agree you wrote a masterpiece of an understatement 

EDIT: just to be clear, I meant (MP+Mojo wise) if that was possible on M3s own side as I'm already doing that either with Neutron (iPhone) and with Jriver MC 23 and I need to play Wavpack (32bit) and Flac (32bit) for working reasons.


----------



## daberti

pithyginger63 said:


> more news, my mojo keeps cutting out, sound just disappears completely until i turn it off then on again. not overheat, i'm keeping it quite cool



Mate, why not trying with JRiver Media Center? It is a fully functional trial and maybe easier road for you.


----------



## pithyginger63

daberti said:


> Mate, why not trying with JRiver Media Center? It is a fully functional trial and maybe easier road for you.


can you switch from computer to computer?


----------



## daberti (Apr 11, 2018)

pithyginger63 said:


> can you switch from computer to computer?



EDIT:
If needed yes. And look at this .
Any way in post #3 there is lotta info about configuring JR MC as well.
Give it a try and let us now.


----------



## turkayguner

pithyginger63 said:


> i'm planning to use the mojo with a phone, what rubber bands are meant for the grooves? what other types of bands do people use?


Don't do it unless you are ok with airplane mode.


----------



## daberti (Apr 11, 2018)

+1 Airplane mode.
Then: have you read here about the problem experienced by some of us with CCK 2.0 ?
Purchase CCK 3.0 (the one with two slots, in layman terms).


----------



## Dana Reed

daberti said:


> Some more mates added
> 
> !!! iOS 11.3 only and Mojo/Hugo at the ready, please !!!
> Thanks
> ...


Just adding in.  iPhone SE, iOS 11.3 CCK 2.0 model A1440, FW 1.0.0 HW 1.0.0  (worked with 11.2.6, and still works after updating to 11.3).  
I do have the CCK 3.0 but that stays at home and I use it to connect to my Schiit Eitr.  That also worked before and after 11.3


----------



## daberti

Thanks Dana for your contribute.
Will add you later. On mobile right now. 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## daberti (Apr 11, 2018)

2018/04/11 23:45 UTC
@Dana Reed added: thanks for your feedback

!!! iOS 11.3 only and Mojo/Hugo at the ready, please !!!
Thanks

Please, everyone adding his/her combo results, please mention CCK's own  -whichever version, 3.0 or 2.0- FW and HW version.
For mates experiencing issues only: may I ask you to provide all the possible info (GB, hw and model, NOT IMEI and S/N of course) ?​
MOJO works:

@zettelsm iPhone X,Apple CCK 3.0 (FW 1.05, HW 1.00), Roon
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus 128GB, CCK 3.0 (FW 1.05 HW 1.0)
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus 128GB, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440) (it needed a respring to be brought back to reasoning)
@Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 3.0)
@turkayguner iPad mini 4, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@ZappaMan iPhone 7, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0)
@Deftone iPhone 8+, CCK 3.0 (firmware version 1.0.5, hardware version 1.0.0)
@AndrewH13  iPhone 6s and iPad 2017, CCK 3.0 (firmware version 1.05, hardware version 1.0.0) (tested against Mojo AND Hugo1)
@Dana Reed  iPhone SE, CCK 2.0 model A1440, FW 1.0.0 HW 1.0.0 (worked with 11.2.6, and still works after updating to 11.3). Our mate said "_I do have the CCK 3.0 but that stays at home and I use it to connect to my Schiit Eitr. That also worked before and after 11.3_"


MOJO not recognized:

@DavidW iPhone 6S+ 128GB, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 2.0),  Our mate said "_Mojo NOT recognized. Perhaps it just failed at a conveniently confusing time. Cable looks fine_."


Apparently Apple has broken legacy support (i.e. towards CCK 2.0, which is NOT OTF upgradable BTW). For what I see it's kinda random like pattern, up to now  possibly hitting some but not all of the iPhone 6 and 6S+ devices. NOT 6+ 128GB (mine) and NOT 6S (Model A1633) about which @Adu  reported a successful coupling.
To complete the pattern -sorry for that- I humbly think that the ones of us who had a success with CCK 3.0 -but did NOT have CCK 2.0 at hand- would need get a hold of CCK 2.0 (from a friend etc.) and try this as well to help us all.

Up to now not a single failure has been detected with CCK 3.0


----------



## RiseFall123

What’s the difference in terms of potential audio quality:

iphone > tidal > usb > mojo > my gear

Vs

Android TV > tidal > optical > mojo > my gear


----------



## DBaldock9

RiseFall123 said:


> What’s the difference in terms of potential audio quality:
> 
> iphone > tidal > usb > mojo > my gear
> 
> ...



Does the Android TV have the issue of resampling audio to 48KHz?


----------



## RiseFall123

DBaldock9 said:


> Does the Android TV have the issue of resampling audio to 48KHz?



Due to the color of the ball of the Mojo it does surely a resampling, just don't remember right now what one but for sure it's not red so you right.

So I assume that in any case the iPhone endpoint is always better.

Also, and for curiosity, I wonder if even Kodi with it's passthrough feature are resampled.


----------



## DBaldock9

RiseFall123 said:


> Due to the color of the ball of the Mojo it does surely a resampling, just don't remember right now what one but for sure it's not red so you right.
> 
> So I assume that in any case the iPhone endpoint is always better.
> 
> Also, and for curiosity, I wonder if even Kodi with it's passthrough feature are resampled.



I know that the UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro) app has a Tidal client included, and is capable of outputting bit-perfect audio via the USB port, on a phone or tablet.  But I don't know whether it will install and run on an Android TV device, or whether it can use the SPDIF optical output.  There is a UAPP thread, which has posts and questions answered by one of the developers - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/usb...quitous-usb-audio-support-for-android.704065/


----------



## daberti (Apr 12, 2018)

Asking to @DavidW and @lwells only: your CCK 2.0 is recognized by iOS 11.3, but you don't get a hold of Mojo.
Now, CCK 2.0 (in this case) is only Part 1 of the whole cable connection.
Part 2 being the USB-B to Micro-USB (both male ends) cable. Would you please get another such  -but fully shielded this time- cable and test again?
TIA

!!! iOS 11.3 only and Mojo/Hugo at the ready, please !!!
Thanks

Please, everyone adding his/her combo results, please mention CCK's own  -whichever version, 3.0 or 2.0- FW and HW version.
For mates experiencing issues only: may I ask you to provide all the possible info (GB, hw and model, NOT IMEI and S/N of course) ?​
MOJO works:

@zettelsm iPhone X,Apple CCK 3.0 (FW 1.05, HW 1.00), Roon
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus 128GB, CCK 3.0 (FW 1.05 HW 1.0)
@daberti iPhone 6 Plus 128GB, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440) (it needed a respring to be brought back to reasoning)
@Adu iPhone 6S (Model A1633) with Onkyo HF Player, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 3.0)
@turkayguner iPad mini 4, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@ZappaMan iPhone 7, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0)
@Deftone iPhone 8+, CCK 3.0 (firmware version 1.0.5, hardware version 1.0.0)
@AndrewH13  iPhone 6s and iPad 2017, CCK 3.0 (firmware version 1.05, hardware version 1.0.0) (tested against Mojo AND Hugo1)
@Dana Reed  iPhone SE, CCK 2.0 model A1440, FW 1.0.0 HW 1.0.0 (worked with 11.2.6, and still works after updating to 11.3). Our mate said "_I do have the CCK 3.0 but that stays at home and I use it to connect to my Schiit Eitr. That also worked before and after 11.3_"


MOJO not recognized:

@DavidW iPhone 6S+ 128GB, CCK 2.0 (firmware version 1.0.0, hardware version 1.0.0, model number A1440)
@lwells iPhone 6 (CCK 2.0),  Our mate said "_Mojo NOT recognized. Perhaps it just failed at a conveniently confusing time. Cable looks fine_."


Apparently Apple has broken legacy support (i.e. towards CCK 2.0, which is NOT OTF upgradable BTW). For what I see it's kinda random like pattern, up to now  possibly hitting some but not all of the iPhone 6 and 6S+ devices. NOT 6+ 128GB (mine) and NOT 6S (Model A1633) about which @Adu  reported a successful coupling.
To complete the pattern -sorry for that- I humbly think that the ones of us who had a success with CCK 3.0 -but did NOT have CCK 2.0 at hand- would need get a hold of CCK 2.0 (from a friend etc.) and try this as well to help us all.

Up to now not a single failure has been detected with CCK 3.0.


----------



## lwells

I'm sorry but I cannot retest.  I assumed this was a cable failure and tossed it


----------



## daberti (Apr 12, 2018)

lwells said:


> I'm sorry but I cannot retest.  I assumed this was a cable failure and tossed it



It is to me definitely kinda cable failure more than backwards compat. broken by iOS 11.3: either of the two cables I mentioned above (CCK and USB to MicroUSB.

Let's wait for @DavidW to chime in 

Thanks


----------



## torifile

This may be a stupid question but why is *the* thread about the Mojo in the portable  *source* gear forum?


----------



## Mython (Apr 13, 2018)

torifile said:


> This may be a stupid question but why is *the* thread about the Mojo in the portable  *source* gear forum?



You're about 2 years late, asking that question 


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-885#post-12421262



In addition to the points made in the above link, if you look in the _'Dedicated Source Components'_ section of the forum, you'll see that there are _numerous _DACs listed there.
Mojo is fundamentally the same thing, only in portable format (and one that doesn't require a seperate amplifier in order to drive headphones).

If you were meaning to imply that a DAC cannot be considered a source, since it requires a source of digital signal (from a smartphone, tablet, CD-transport, DAP, or whatever), then that is getting into semantics. A DAC may not be a *complete* source, but it is still a source, in partnership with a transport to act as a source of digital signal.
Consider Mojo a source of a superior analogue signal, when fed a digital source signal which could be reconstruced into an analogue signal _convincingly_ or poorly, depending on the competence of (and practical constraints exerted upon) the DAC designer.


----------



## miketlse

Mython said:


> You're about 2 years late, asking that question
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-885#post-12421262


I am not convinced.
Originally the phone was the source, and Mojo provided the dac functionality. Nowadays poly represents the source, not the mojo.
I will give up there, because it is an argument that I can never win, and it is Friday afternoon.


----------



## Mython (Apr 13, 2018)

Hahaha, *'Along Came Poly'* to complicate the semantics even further?

Poly is the *conveyor* of a _digital_ signal, as you well know. (I say conveyor, as distinct from source, as I am trying to acknowledge that there may be any number of different devices broadcasting digital data to Poly). However, it could still be argued (and_ I_ would) that Poly is, in _some_ senses, a source, since it does feed a digital signal to Mojo.

In any case, you wouldn't have much success connecting Poly to the analogue input of an amplifier, or transducer! 


Heck, I'd gladly keep things much simpler and just say that Poly is a digital source (of sorts) and Mojo is an analogue source (of sorts).

In a relay race, there might be 4 people *per lane* competing in the race. So, which one is the runner?


I'm sure there must be something better I could be doing with my Friday - has my life really come to debating semantics with strangers, on the internet?!


----------



## turkayguner

I don't think Mojo or any mobile DAC is a source by itself, like the Apogee One which I have for example. A source in general should have some sort of storage (or streaming) and playback functionalities by itself. Mojo only takes the digital signal and converts it to analog signal as we all aware off.


----------



## Mython

turkayguner said:


> I don't think Mojo or any mobile DAC is a source by itself ....





I agree.


No one is saying Mojo is a source by itself, but it _is_ a source_ component.
_

Until such time as the forum has a sub-section specifically dedicated to Portable DACs & DAC-Amps, the most appropriate location for this thread is exactly where it has always been.

Honestly, the number of junk threads created _on a daily basis_ in each of the forum sub-sections is enough to test the sanity of anyone concerned with organisation on this website. Quibbling over the semantics of a legitimate longstanding thread pales into insignifcance, by comparison.


----------



## Light - Man

*Mython*, I reckon that I can solve this puzzling *semantic* conundrum once and for all (for ever!)

Take this example from *Samantha* from Bewitched ( and who did not want to..................???? !!!)






Here we can see her dishing out the bytes in packets of bits and somehow the Mojo makes sense of it all - and produces a sound that so many people seem to like.

Hope that is a tiny byte of help,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Happy Friday!


----------



## miketlse

Mython said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> No one is saying Mojo is a source by itself, but it _is_ a source_ component.
> ...


I think the curse of Friday the 13th has been in operation.


----------



## RiseFall123

Some of you found a “stand” (like a mobile stand) for the desktop that is compatible woth the mojo shape?


----------



## daberti (Apr 13, 2018)

As almost always solution could possibly be quite at hand.

1)Mojo by itself needs a SW to cope with playing tasks. In this case Mojo comes second in the audio chain so it is NOT a source.


2)Is Poly capable to cope with playing by itself? I suspect NOT.
Straight from dedicated page:
"_Its advanced design enables everyday devices, including Android and Apple smartphones/tablets, to become portable ‘hi-fi-quality’ digital audio players: the smartphone becomes the controller, with Poly and Mojo doing the high-level audio processing. Poly can also be used with computers and laptops, plus it can access networked audio stored on NAS drives using popular DLNA apps._"
But In the very same page, right at start we find: "Music streamer/player"   

...Anyway, in this case Mojo comes third and Poly comes 2nd (if music files are made available by Poly, that is) in the audio chain.

With that in mind, Mojo's own thread can be safely placed wherever deemed appropriate.


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> Some of you found a “stand” (like a mobile stand) for the desktop that is compatible woth the mojo shape?


I guess there are cases made by Miter, which makes it stand with an angle. I might be wrong though I don't have their cases.


----------



## turkayguner

daberti said:


> As almost always solution could possibly be quite at hand.
> 
> 1)Mojo by itself needs a SW to cope with playing tasks. In this case Mojo comes second in the audio chain so it is NOT a source.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. But I don't mind the place of this thread though. I just use the search function in general because useful things are all spread around many sub-forums. Not only people start the threads at wrong sub-forums but there are so many times I hit some fantastic off-topic discussions which helped me learn a lot.


----------



## daberti

turkayguner said:


> I agree with you. But I don't mind the place of this thread though. I just use the search function in general because useful things are all spread around many sub-forums. Not only people start the threads at wrong sub-forums but there are so many times I hit some fantastic off-topic discussions which helped me learn a lot.



Agreed.


----------



## boblauer

turkayguner said:


> I guess there are cases made by Miter, which makes it stand with an angle. I might be wrong though I don't have their cases.


Miter case here, note to use the stand I have it upside down but that's really not a concern to me as I could use the balls blindfolded by now.


----------



## miketlse

Mython said:


> I'm sure there must be something better I could be doing with my Friday - has my life really come to debating semantics with strangers, on the internet?!


Friday still has life in it.
At least you are debating with strangers, and not stranglers.


----------



## boblauer

I was a Stranglers fan in the 70's, does that count for anything special? Yes the sword fights over tomatoe/tomato are always fun.


----------



## miketlse

boblauer said:


> I was a Stranglers fan in the 70's, does that count for anything special? Yes the sword fights over tomatoe/tomato are always fun.


Or even albums called Tormato.


----------



## boblauer

Ah a Yes fan? That was an interesting cover if memory serves me, Bruford beating up a tomatoe or something red.


----------



## miketlse

boblauer said:


> Ah a Yes fan? That was an interesting cover if memory serves me, Bruford beating up a tomatoe or something red.


Mojo and Hugo2 make the Steve Wilson remixes of Yes albums sound so magical. It is a great pity that they cannot find the original master tapes for Going For the One. Chord dacs would work wonders with remixed versions of the church organ in Awaken.


----------



## torifile

It’s just confusing because you’ll see the Mojo listed for sale in the amplifier section and the source section. IME, it’s not a source because it doesn’t house the music. That seems like a clear enough distinction to me. But I don’t run the joint. I was just curious.


----------



## x RELIC x (Apr 13, 2018)

The Mojo can’t be used as an amp only so it doesn’t make sense to list it in the amp section. The output is tied directly to the DAC and doesn’t have a traditional _seperate_ amp. Technically Head Fi needs another category to place gear like the Mojo, Hugo, etc. and as it is right now the Source Gear section is currently the best place for it. Every other DAC in the source gear section (with or without a headphone output) isn’t being singled out for their ‘category’.


----------



## Mython (Apr 13, 2018)

torifile said:


> It’s just confusing because you’ll see the Mojo listed for sale in the amplifier section and the source section. IME, it’s not a source because it doesn’t house the music. That seems like a clear enough distinction to me. But I don’t run the joint. I was just curious.




Hey, everyone's entitled to their opinion.

I didn't mean to sound terse - I was just making a case for why I'd posted the thread here, that's all.

If you see it differently, that's 100% fine.


As I said, it comes down to semantics, and semantics is frequently open to individual interpretation.



As for mojo being listed for sale in 2 different sections of the classifieds, that's partly because Mojo serves the purpose of both a DAC and an amplifier (for itself, but not for analogue sources), but also because people tend to look after Number 1, when listing their gear in the classifieds, and that means they try to get maximum exposure of their classified, by listing in as many categories as possible. Some might call that selfish, but it's the way things are, here on Head-Fi. In the case of Mojo, Relic has rightly pointed out that listing Mojo in the amplifier section of the forums or of the classifieds is illogical, but it'll keep happening...


----------



## miketlse

Mython said:


> Everyone's entitled to their opinion.
> 
> I didn't mean to sound terse - I was just making a case for why I'd posted the thread here, that's all.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. we can debate whether Mojo is located in the correct Head-Fi forum, 'until the  cows come home'.
The reality is that the Mojo thread has achieved 35000+ posts. That says more about the impact of Mojo, than any friendly debates about where the thread is physically located.


----------



## daberti

miketlse said:


> Don't worry. we can debate whether Mojo is located in the correct Head-Fi forum, 'until the  cows come home'.
> The reality is that the Mojo thread has achieved 35000+ posts. That says more about the impact of Mojo, than any friendly debates about where the thread is physically located.



Until the cows...
I did not know that. 
Serious
Bookmarked


----------



## krismusic

miketlse said:


> The reality is that the Mojo thread has achieved 35000+ posts. That says more about the impact of Mojo, than any friendly debates about where the thread is physically located.


2399 no?


----------



## Mython (Apr 13, 2018)

miketlse said:


> 35000+ posts.



Posts



krismusic said:


> 2399 no?



_Pages_


----------



## miketlse

daberti said:


> Until the cows...
> I did not know that.
> Serious
> Bookmarked


Maybe it is the english euphemism - 'until the cows come home' historically refers to the agricultural day historically being from when the livestock being released in the morning, to when they return in the evening. 
Most of my work colleagues do not have english as a first language, and I know that occasionally I use euphemisms that are not immediately familiar from language classes. 
However the longer that I work with colleagues from different cultures, the more I realise that many of our euphemisms are very similar, and presumably had common language roots many centuries ago.
I have shared friendly PMs with @Mython on the Mojo thread for nearly 3 years, and we have had an online laugh about todays tease.


----------



## RiseFall123

I try again with my question:

What desktop dac without the amplifier section for my speakers rig that could sound close to the mojo?


----------



## daberti (Apr 14, 2018)

miketlse said:


> Maybe it is the english euphemism - 'until the cows come home' historically refers to the agricultural day historically being from when the livestock being released in the morning, to when they return in the evening.
> Most of my work colleagues do not have english as a first language, and I know that occasionally I use euphemisms that are not immediately familiar from language classes.
> However the longer that I work with colleagues from different cultures, the more I realise that many of our euphemisms are very similar, and presumably had common language roots many centuries ago.
> I have shared friendly PMs with @Mython on the Mojo thread for nearly 3 years, and we have had an online laugh about todays tease.



Oh yeah, I did get the meaning. Farming days are still here to stay, at least in Italy. Thanks God, I might add.
EDIT: Sometimes I cannot prevent my mind from going unleashed to John Gorka's lyrics so much full of truth "....No prayers for steady rain this year".

Other nice english expressions I know:
To blow something to the smithereens.
If you want the bounty ya gotta take the booty.
Cloud o' nine
Cat o' nine
Burma Road (military jargon: in the military ships the corridor/communication channel running all the the way from stern to bow)

Mostly learned from Major Peter Ratcliffe's (DCO) own book about his astonishingly long service in THE 22nd.
@Rob Watts (you know what Regiment I'm talking about  )


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> I try again with my question:
> 
> What desktop dac without the amplifier section for my speakers rig that could sound close to the mojo?



This is a tough question to answer. Any DAC can be or not be close to the Mojo.

Firstly you need to tell us what you do hear when you listen with Mojo? What audio qualities you spot most of the time? You like the smoothness? You like the realistic stereo placement? You like the resolution? You like the fast response? You like the transparency?

So.. What are your preferences?

Other than the tonality, there are also those fancy utility factors, like the DSD, MQA capabilities etc.

All DACs will be different if you are careful and if you care and if you can hear. So again, it is not just about Mojo, it is about any audio gear. So many similar items yet they are all so different in some other ways.


----------



## krismusic

Mython said:


> Posts
> 
> 
> 
> _Pages_


Doh! Apologies for being dense!


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> I try again with my question:
> 
> What desktop dac without the amplifier section for my speakers rig that could sound close to the mojo?



Chord Qutest. It has the Hugo2 dac implementation with the Mojo output stage (fixed out at 1, 2, one 3V), but no amplifier/volume.


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> Chord Qutest. It has the Hugo2 dac implementation with the Mojo output stage (fixed out at 1, 2, one 3V), but no amplifier/volume.



What information do you have that the Qutest has the same output stage as the Mojo? I’m not sure this would be an accurate statement.


----------



## jarnopp

x RELIC x said:


> What information do you have that the Qutest has the same output stage as the Mojo? I’m not sure this would be an accurate statement.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...c-official-thread.869417/page-4#post-13966636


----------



## Deftone

RiseFall123 said:


> I try again with my question:
> 
> What desktop dac without the amplifier section for my speakers rig that could sound close to the mojo?



There isn’t another none chord dac that sounds like mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...c-official-thread.869417/page-4#post-13966636



Ah! I read that when it was posted as well, d’oh! 

Thanks for the reminder and link.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> There isn’t another none chord dac that sounds like mojo



Hey @Deftone,

Have you heard Qutest?  I have not, but am encouraged by the Mojo output stage. I auditioned the Hugo 2 (tour unit) and appreciated the technicals, but preferred the Mojo tonality overall.  I definitely will audition when they hit the States in volume.


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> Hey @Deftone,
> 
> Have you heard Qutest?  I have not, but am encouraged by the Mojo output stage. I auditioned the Hugo 2 (tour unit) and appreciated the technicals, but preferred the Mojo tonality overall.  I definitely will audition when they hit the States in volume.



Hi, no unfortunately I have not, just Mojo and Hugo 2.

Have you not thought about using the red filter with Hugo 2? The idea is that should give the Mojo tonality but with improved technical ability.


----------



## jarnopp

x RELIC x said:


> Ah! I read that when it was posted as well, d’oh!
> 
> Thanks for the reminder and link.



I think it’s interesting Rob chose that OP stage vs the Hugo stage. There should be no logistical reason t9 switch from the H2 OP stag, so I wonder if it was to differentiate for some reason...but what?


----------



## jarnopp (Apr 13, 2018)

Deftone said:


> Hi, no unfortunately I have not, just Mojo and Hugo 2.
> 
> Have you not thought about using the red filter with Hugo 2? The idea is that should give the Mojo tonality but with improved technical ability.



I tried the filters. I overall found Mojo totally better, and did not like the H2 filters, and didn’t find the red filter on H2 similar to Mojo.

Edit: maybe that is why the different OP stage of Qutest?  Anyone who has all 3 (Mojo, Hugo 2 and a Qutest) and can compare an contrast?


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> I think it’s interesting Rob chose that OP stage vs the Hugo stage. There should be no logistical reason t9 switch from the H2 OP stag, so I wonder if it was to differentiate for some reason...but what?



Hugo2 has noise shapers in the output stage that are present in DAVE but not in Mojo IIRC. I’m sure Rob has his reasons, and as he says the Qutest is not meant to drive headphones at all so perhaps the same complexity isn’t required.

Regarding filters on the Hugo2, I don’t hear the red/orange (16FS) as similar to the Mojo’s tonality (or DAVE’s on White/green). I hear the differences more as dealing with timing and attack. The tonality, as in frequency response, is not represented by the Hugo2 filters at all in my opinion but rather the timing and incisiveness of the music.


----------



## jarnopp

x RELIC x said:


> Hugo2 has noise shapers in the output stage that are present in DAVE but not in Mojo IIRC. I’m sure Rob has his reasons, and as he says the Qutest is not meant to drive headphones at all so perhaps the same complexity isn’t required.
> 
> Regarding filters on the Hugo2, I don’t hear the red/orange (16FS) as similar to the Mojo’s tonality (or DAVE’s on White/green). I hear the differences more as dealing with timing and attack. The tonality, as in frequency response, is not represented by the Hugo2 filters at all in my opinion but rather the timing and incisiveness of the music.



That makes sense. The tonality must me primarily a function of the output stage (choice of components, etc). It would be interesting to know the difference between OP in Mojo, Hugo2, and Dave and what Rob is thinking for the digital amps. If they have such an effect, maybe it would be possible to have a few options of OP to switch between in ththe digital amps, or a future Dave2.


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> That makes sense. The tonality must me primarily a function of the output stage (choice of components, etc). It would be interesting to know the difference between OP in Mojo, Hugo2, and Dave and what Rob is thinking for the digital amps. If they have such an effect, maybe it would be possible to have a few options of OP to switch between in ththe digital amps, or a future Dave2.



But this is where it gets complex. If you’ve read Rob’s posts on the ying and yang of audio you may also get an insight to the complexities involved. 

One such post is where he describes the Mojo’s warmth as a result of a coupling capacitor, but other factors that affect the sound as well:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-402#post-13608839

And there’s this from the DAVE thread regarding differences in sound during development:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/page-50#post-12097191


----------



## lwells (Apr 14, 2018)

x RELIC x said:


> But this is where it gets complex. If you’ve read Rob’s posts on the ying and yang of audio you may also get an insight to the complexities involved.
> 
> One such post is where he describes the Mojo’s warmth as a result of a coupling capacitor, but other factors that affect the sound as well:
> 
> ...




Thanks for linking these!

I'd love to hear the Dave someday because I am routinely FLOORED by the depth I hear from just my mojo.  I was using the mojo while watching a movie on my laptop the other day and kept being fooled by the depth.  Some sounds felt as if they were so far in front of me that I thought perhaps my laptop speakers were on as well.  I have yet to hear anything else do this to me with headphones. Keep in mind, I listen with iems. 

I'm going to the High End audio convention/show in Munich next month.  I believe Chord will have a booth.  I'm really hoping to hear a Hugo 2 or Dave.  Man, I need to start saving my pennies.


----------



## miketlse

lwells said:


> Thanks for linking these!
> 
> I'd love to hear the Dave someday because I am routinely FLOORED by the depth I hear from just my mojo.  I was using the mojo while watching a movie on my laptop the other day and kept being fooled by the depth.  Some sounds felt as if they were so far in front of me that I through perhaps my laptop speakers were on as well.  I have yet to hear anything else do this to me with headphones.
> 
> I'm going to the High End audio convention/show in Munich next month.  I believe Chord will have a booth.  I'm really hoping to hear a Hugo 2 or Dave.  Man, I need to start saving my pennies.


Best to also start a fund for a digital amp, and a 2Go, just in case Chord are revealing them at the show. 
Could be an expensive show for you.


----------



## lwells (Apr 14, 2018)

miketlse said:


> Best to also start a fund for a digital amp, and a 2Go, just in case Chord are revealing them at the show.
> Could be an expensive show for you.



I don’t want to paint any illusions that I can afford more gear, but I can’t emphasize enough that the combination of my mojo and Alclair studio 4 iem is so far ahead of anything else I’ve experienced that I think I’ll be content until I can comfortably afford a Hugo 2 (or 3 at that time :| ).  I’d be perfectly happy just giving Rob a high five if he’s present.

I’ve been fortunate to hear some really great gear in the last decade too.


----------



## Rob Watts

lwells said:


> I don’t want to paint any illusions that I can afford more gear, but I can’t emphasize enough that the combination of my mojo and Alclair studio 4 iem is so far ahead of anything else I’ve experienced that I think I’ll be content until I can comfortably afford a Hugo 2 (or 3 at that time :| ).  I’d be perfectly happy just giving Rob a high five if he’s present.
> 
> I’ve been fortunate to hear some really great gear in the last decade too.



Yes air tickets and hotel rooms booked! I will be doing two talks there as well (Sat and Sunday)... So high five it is!


----------



## Mython

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dezExwB8GCM


----------



## lwells (Apr 14, 2018)

Rob Watts said:


> I will be doing two talks there as well (Sat and Sunday)... So high five it is!



Oh man!  I'm bringing my notepad for me and a pillow for my girlfriend 

Edited for accuracy.


----------



## jarnopp

x RELIC x said:


> But this is where it gets complex. If you’ve read Rob’s posts on the ying and yang of audio you may also get an insight to the complexities involved.
> 
> One such post is where he describes the Mojo’s warmth as a result of a coupling capacitor, but other factors that affect the sound as well:
> 
> ...



Thanks.  And exactly my point. People have different sensitivities to the tonal balance. I want the detail of the better filters and the timing accuracy of the longer tap lengths. In the TOTL DAC, it should also be possible to give people a few choices of OP stage   If not providing 2 or 3 options to switch among, then maybe modules that can be switched?  The OP seems like the last mile and the most subjective part of the D to A conversion.


----------



## maxh22

jarnopp said:


> Hey @Deftone,
> 
> Have you heard Qutest?  I have not, but am encouraged by the Mojo output stage. I auditioned the Hugo 2 (tour unit) and appreciated the technicals, but preferred the Mojo tonality overall.  I definitely will audition when they hit the States in volume.



If you like the Mojo tonality than Hugo TT might be up your alley. It has the same upper end smoothness of Mojo but sounds more linear and also has more height, width, and depth.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Guys, I just received my Mojo today and I started listening to it half an hour ago...
Well, I only have 4 words to describe it,
IN, CRE, DI, BLE 
I haven’t been able to close my mouth!!!
How is this kind of quality possible with such a tiny little thing??
I am going to have to listen to my digital music collection all over again. It never sounded like this!!
This blows my old Oppo ha-2 and HRT microstreamer out of the water. It is in another league. 
Thanks Chord, I am a very happy customer 
And I haven’t started exploring his-res files yet....


----------



## miketlse

Pimsilveira said:


> Guys, I just received my Mojo today and I started listening to it half an hour ago...
> Well, I only have 4 words to describe it,
> IN, CRE, DI, BLE
> I haven’t been able to close my mouth!!!
> ...


Welcome to the club.
Many of us have found that the Mojo reveals previously unheard details/instruments in music tracks, and leads us to revisit our music collections.
Don't get distracted by chasing HiRes music yet.
Standard red book CD res files, will now reveal far more than you ever imagined possible.
Mojo even makes well recorded MP3 sound magical.
Inevitably Mojo cannot work miracles with low bitrate, or badly recorded audio, but that is just an acknowledgement of crap in: crap out.


----------



## Pimsilveira

miketlse said:


> Welcome to the club.
> Many of us have found that the Mojo reveals previously unheard details/instruments in music tracks, and leads us to revisit our music collections.
> Don't get distracted by chasing HiRes music yet.
> Standard red book CD res files, will now reveal far more than you ever imagined possible.
> ...



My thoughts exactly. I will try to resist loading hi-res files for now. Will start this process by listening to 320kbps mp3 and cd quality files and then I will “attack” those yumi hi-res beauties 
The sound of this on my B&W P7 headphones is only comparable to my hifi system: two arcam 100w power amps, bi amping my B&W 805 Nautilus speakers!!
But now I can have this kind of sound in my pocket !!


----------



## Paiceyfan

Pimsilveira said:


> My thoughts exactly. I will try to resist loading hi-res files for now. Will start this process by listening to 320kbps mp3 and cd quality files and then I will “attack” those yumi hi-res beauties
> The sound of this on my B&W P7 headphones is only comparable to my hifi system: two arcam 100w power amps, bi amping my B&W 805 Nautilus speakers!!
> But now I can have this kind of sound in my pocket !!


I am using 320kbps mp3 and Redbook right now... wonderful stuff. The provenance of hi-res files is dubious, so it's a risk making those purchases anyway right now. I hope it gets resolved. Have fun!


----------



## krismusic

Pimsilveira said:


> Guys, I just received my Mojo today and I started listening to it half an hour ago...
> Well, I only have 4 words to describe it,
> IN, CRE, DI, BLE
> I haven’t been able to close my mouth!!!
> ...


It's great that you are enjoying your music. I just thought it interesting that your experience is so different to mine. Although the same end result. My initial reaction to the Mojo was that I couldn't detect a specific improvement over the iPhone. Having listened to the Mojo for a couple of weeks I realised that I was enjoying my music in a way that I never did with the phone alone. This had continued for the year that I have owned Mojo. To me the difference is that Mojo communicates the emotion of the music. I'm still not certain that I could pick it out in a blind test but I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Mython (Apr 14, 2018)

Pimsilveira said:


> Guys, I just received my Mojo today and I started listening to it half an hour ago...
> Well, I only have 4 words to describe it,
> IN, CRE, DI, BLE
> I haven’t been able to close my mouth!!!
> ...






miketlse said:


> Welcome to the club.
> Many of us have found that the Mojo reveals previously unheard details/instruments in music tracks, and leads us to revisit our music collections.
> Don't get distracted by chasing HiRes music yet.
> Standard red book CD res files, will now reveal far more than you ever imagined possible.
> ...





If you're up for a bit of late night listening with Mojo, here's a little something from 1977, which, even with Youtube's awful compression (_and_ the fact it's a vinyl-rip, which usually makes me cringe!), ain't bad:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dEOvUAeYDw


----------



## Deftone

Pimsilveira said:


> Thanks Chord, I am a very happy customer
> *And I haven’t started exploring hi-res files yet....*



You don’t need to now you have Mojo.


----------



## surfgeorge

turkayguner said:


> You should definitely check the upcoming Hiby R3. It is such a great device very similar in size of the Mojo and half the thickness. It supports Airplay, bluetooth 4.1 apt-X and they are working with Sony for the 96kHz/24bit capable LDAC codec. It also does lossless Tidal streaming and they are also working for the MQA support.
> 
> Any Mojo owner who is looking for a transport should definitely check it before buying anything else.



I am an early backer of the R3 on Kickstarter and have a Mojo coming and a Shanling L2 cable on order from Aliexpress.
I suppose end of May I'll be able to post pictures. I am planning to design and 3D-print a case for this combo. Should be a business card sized, 40mm thick "Sound Brick"
I only started researching headphone gear a few months ago, but I guess that will be a sweet combo.


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> Chord Qutest



I think that my choice will be between:

- another Mojo
- Chord Poly (I will need anyway to switch it from main speakers rig to headphone but it will give me the comfort that I won't need to connect the iPhone as source because it supports Roon and Tidal natively)
- Chord Cutest

About the Cutest, I know it has filters, I need a warm sound, will the Cutest has an even more warm setting sound than the Mojo?


----------



## daberti

miketlse said:


> Welcome to the club.
> Many of us have found that the Mojo reveals previously unheard details/instruments in music tracks, and leads us to revisit our music collections.
> Don't get distracted by chasing HiRes music yet.
> Standard red book CD res files, will now reveal far more than you ever imagined possible.
> ...



Ditto. Anyway a very good number of so called Hi-Res music is fake or crap in many ways.


----------



## turkayguner

daberti said:


> Ditto. Anyway a very good number of so called Hi-Res music is fake or crap in many ways.


I agree with you. I have seen so many upsampled crap up to date.



surfgeorge said:


> I am an early backer of the R3 on Kickstarter and have a Mojo coming and a Shanling L2 cable on order from Aliexpress.
> I suppose end of May I'll be able to post pictures. I am planning to design and 3D-print a case for this combo. Should be a business card sized, 40mm thick "Sound Brick"
> I only started researching headphone gear a few months ago, but I guess that will be a sweet combo.


I am a super early bird backer for Hiby R3 as well. I was like, Tidal streamer which is not an android device? You serious? Boom joined the campaign right away. I have also bought the L2 USB c to micro USB cable from Ali site. The cable arrived and the only thing missing is the R3..


----------



## AndrewOld

Here is a HiFi News review of the roon nucleus which happens to show some measurements of a Mojo, and which would seem to show quite large variations in the jitter behaviour of the Mojo depending on the (USB) source.

https://community.roonlabs.com/t/roon-nucleus-review-in-hifi-news/41214


----------



## daberti (Apr 15, 2018)

turkayguner said:


> I agree with you. I have seen so many upsampled crap up to date.
> 
> 
> I am a super early bird backer for Hiby R3 as well. I was like, Tidal streamer which is not an android device? You serious? Boom joined the campaign right away. I have also bought the L2 USB c to micro USB cable from Ali site. The cable arrived and the only thing missing is the R3..



Upsampling is just one thing.
Some add artificial frequencies beyond the recorded frequency range.
Some start from a 44/16bit recording, then go to 48/24 (with all problems that this implies) and just add another LP filter
The great majority do NOT use more than (best case actually detected in 5 years of work) 21 bits to SNR extents, having even as much as some 7 bits just containing noise (short red vertical lines in picture).
Some are full 24bit but cointain spuriae in the audible range (or just above as in the following link) which are treated with heavy notch filtering instead of selective Spectral Repairing. (Cut Off Frequency is correctly shown, but would require 200dB scale). Chasing game: from which original encoding standard did that PCM 88/24 came from? Chime in with your guess 

And so on....
Streaming services are a no-no for me right for that. if interested I purchase and download one track of an album. Analyze it and THEN I purchase the album and download it (if all it is ok).


----------



## Deftone

This doesn’t look right at all


----------



## turkayguner

daberti said:


> Upsampling is just one thing.
> Some add artificial frequencies beyond the recorded frequency range.
> Some start from a 44/16bit recording, then go to 48/24 (with all problems that this implies) and just add another LP filter
> The great majority do NOT use more than (best case actually detected in 5 years of work) 21 bits to SNR extents, having even as much as some 7 bits just containing noise (short red vertical lines in picture).
> ...


Streaming is totally fine, for the music discovery at least. I purchase only the albums that I care most in CD format or buy hi-res versions only from the artists if they provide. I do not trust any other online site for hi-res downloads.


----------



## musickid (Apr 15, 2018)

I switched to mojo 8 months ago and i feel like i've been on cloud 9 since. Stuff i loved listening to at 17 all had to be revisited one by one.


----------



## Mython (Apr 15, 2018)

musickid said:


> I switched to mojo 8 months ago and i feel like i've been on cloud 9 since. Stuff i loved listening to at 17 all had to be revisited one by one.





Mojo *+* (eBay/Amazon secondhand CDs) = *massively increased* music listening, in one's life!


Secondhand CDs are _absurdly_ cheap at this point in time. Those of us who grew up during the 70s/80s/90s are lucky to be able to benefit by now buying-up old favourite albums, released during those years, for pennies.


----------



## musickid

Roon does me fine. I'll be taking screenshots of all my fav albums/artists in case they ever go down. I can then transfer my lists to any other streaming service. That's 100% secure. Hopefully dave before the end of 2018. Hopefully.. If anyone will be at canjam London let me know i'm aiming for that too. Busy busy busy.


----------



## daberti

Deftone said:


> This doesn’t look right at all



Sorry I missed the point mate: was it related with my post  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2402#post-14175730  ?
Just asking.


----------



## daberti

Mython said:


> Mojo *+* (eBay/Amazon secondhand CDs) = *massively increased* music listening, in one's life!
> 
> 
> Secondhand CDs are _absurdly_ cheap at this point in time. Those of us who grew up during the 70s/80s/90s are lucky to be able to benefit by now buying-up old favourite albums, released during those years, for pennies.



Ditto


----------



## daberti

turkayguner said:


> Streaming is totally fine, for the music discovery at least. I purchase only the albums that I care most in CD format or buy hi-res versions only from the artists if they provide. I do not trust any other online site for hi-res downloads.



Discovering: agree but Mython said a VERY clever thing just above. Then, discovering can be done on YT as well.


----------



## musickid

Try downloading 1000 albums even at £5/album thats 5000 pounds. My musical tastes are wildly varied from one extreme to another. By relying on purchased content my life would be limited to say the least. I can't afford to explore the differing jazz genres without streaming. 45 million tracks to explore.


----------



## Deftone

Mython said:


> Mojo *+* (eBay/Amazon secondhand CDs) = *massively increased* music listening, in one's life!
> 
> 
> Secondhand CDs are _absurdly_ cheap at this point in time. Those of us who grew up during the 70s/80s/90s are lucky to be able to benefit by now buying-up old favourite albums, released during those years, for pennies.



Yes it feels good to own the actual music CDs. I love getting new music in the post, if download or stream there is just no satisfaction.


----------



## Mython

Admittedly, the prices do vary, but it is surprising how many albums can be found for _less_ than £2 on Amazon.co,uk (+£1.26 p+p)


Anyway, the main thing is to enjoy your music, no matter which way you obtain it


----------



## Deftone (Apr 15, 2018)

musickid said:


> Try downloading 1000 albums even at £5/album thats 5000 pounds. My musical tastes are wildly varied from one extreme to another. By relying on purchased content my life would be limited to say the least. I can't afford to explore the differing jazz genres without streaming. 45 million tracks to explore.



Realistically how many records can we spend the time listening to each day. I have a family that requires my time also so maybe I could listen to 2 albums each afternoon so do we really need thousands upon thousands of albums in our library to play in an instant? You would have to listen to music properly for 14 hours a day to make the most of that. Maybe in this situation it’s just the case of how many albums can I build up my digital collection on tidal just for the sake of it, you’re not going to have the time to listen to it all.


----------



## musickid (Apr 15, 2018)

A permanent collection is nice without doubt. But the links, patterns, associations between artists can all be easily identified with an unlimited library. I don't necessarily need to listen to a whole album...for example i was just listening to change the world by eric clapton and learnt that babyface produced it. That really surprised me.


----------



## majo123

Mython said:


> Secondhand CDs are _absurdly_ cheap at this point in time. Those of us who grew up during the 70s/80s/90s are lucky to be able to benefit by now buying-up old favourite albums, released during those years, for pennies



I'm one of those and I buy endless amounts of secondhand  cds from musicmagpie, amazon ...a lot of cds have a used price on amazon but not new releases. I also scour secondhand cd stores it's a Bit of a hobby.


----------



## musickid

There are cd collections you just can't find on streaming services especially niche areas.


----------



## miketlse

Mython said:


> Mojo *+* (eBay/Amazon secondhand CDs) = *massively increased* music listening, in one's life!
> 
> 
> Secondhand CDs are _absurdly_ cheap at this point in time. Those of us who grew up during the 70s/80s/90s are lucky to be able to benefit by now buying-up old favourite albums, released during those years, for pennies.


I agree. During the last 3 years I have followed a timeline of using the Oppo - HA2, then the Mojo, and now the Hugo2.
This has allowed me to follow a path of musical exploration, that has delivered many hours of pleasure.
However buying the physical CD is usually the final step.
I have found many ways to explore music, mediatheque, bandcamp, community radio, youtube etc, but then if you want to own a physical copy of the music, @Mython is correct that there is so much good music available for £2 or €2 as new overstock CDs, or used CDs.
The end result is that I have increased the amount that I spend on music.
The online social media, forums, bandcamp, facebook etc, also allow me to discuss music with the original artists. How I wish that this had been available 40 years ago when I was younger. Conversely this social media also presents a great opportunity for artist/groups to communicate with their fans, plus receive feedback about which music passages work/don't work, plus ideas for future music.


----------



## krismusic

I love not having media cluttering up my life. Streaming is the miracle of my audio life. Access to vast swathes of music of all different genres. Heaven. Each to their own!


----------



## krismusic

surfgeorge said:


> I am an early backer of the R3 on Kickstarter and have a Mojo coming and a Shanling L2 cable on order from Aliexpress.
> .


I don't suppose you know if the R3 will allow you to store Tidal offline files?


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> There are cd collections you just can't find on streaming services especially niche areas.


Very true.
Every week i listen to a friends online community radio show, focused on 'alternative music'.
18 months ago, before the test transmissions started, he did mention to me that he suspected that his show could be a bit avant garde for me.
Anyway I did persevere listening to the shows, and have found that some of the music/bands have grown on me - some of the music from the 1960s/1970s/1980s/1990s is well known, and easily available new/used on CD, but some of the recent material is so 'alternative' that it is only available via sites such as bandcamp.


----------



## surfgeorge

krismusic said:


> I don't suppose you know if the R3 will allow you to store Tidal offline files?


It was stated that it will support offline storage, but I am not sure if it will be supported immediately at launch or with an upgrade further down the line.


----------



## krismusic

surfgeorge said:


> It was stated that it will support offline storage, but I am not sure if it will be supported immediately at launch or with an upgrade further down the line.


Thank you for the info. Offline is a must for me.


----------



## turkayguner

krismusic said:


> Thank you for the info. Offline is a must for me.


Hiby R3 has Airplay as well, if you own any Apple device which has Tidal offline library, you can stream it to your Hiby R3 @ 44.1kHz / 16 bits wirelessly and further stream it to your bluetooth headphones. Hiby R3 will get LDAC support as well (they are waiting for Sony's certification) which will let you stream up to 96kHz / 24 bits audio.


----------



## krismusic

turkayguner said:


> Hiby R3 has Airplay as well, if you own any Apple device which has Tidal offline library, you can stream it to your Hiby R3 @ 44.1kHz / 16 bits wirelessly and further stream it to your bluetooth headphones. Hiby R3 will get LDAC support as well (they are waiting for Sony's certification) which will let you stream up to 96kHz / 24 bits audio.


Thanks for that. Sounds very interesting. Would that mean any drop in SQ?


----------



## daberti

miketlse said:


> I agree. During the last 3 years I have followed a timeline of using the Oppo - HA2, then the Mojo, and now the Hugo2.
> This has allowed me to follow a path of musical exploration, that has delivered many hours of pleasure.
> However buying the physical CD is usually the final step.
> I have found many ways to explore music, mediatheque, bandcamp, community radio, youtube etc, but then if you want to own a physical copy of the music, @Mython is correct that there is so much good music available for £2 or €2 as new overstock CDs, or used CDs.
> ...



Couldn’t have said any better


----------



## Deftone

krismusic said:


> I love not having media cluttering up my life. Streaming is the miracle of my audio life. Access to vast swathes of music of all different genres. Heaven. Each to their own!



Well that one reason you love streaming, you see a collection as clutter. I’m proud of my CD collection and I also like looking at other people’s collection vinyl, tape or CD.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> Well that one reason you love streaming, you see a collection as clutter. I’m proud of my CD collection and I also like looking at other people’s collection vinyl, tape or CD.



I can see both sides. I’ve treasured my CD collection, but since ripping everything in AIFF about 18 months ago, I haven’t listened to any and haven’t purchased a CD in a year. In fact, I bulk sold most of my CDs at the used shop last weekend, and have the more valuable gold discs on eBay now. But I still eel like I have a curated collection with my collection on SD card for Poly (as well as a few backups) and Tidal offline on my phone. It’s just bigger and broader now. I feel both freer and more we’ll endowed of music.


----------



## DBaldock9

jarnopp said:


> I can see both sides. I’ve treasured my CD collection, but since ripping everything in AIFF about 18 months ago, I haven’t listened to any and haven’t purchased a CD in a year. In fact, I bulk sold most of my CDs at the used shop last weekend, and have the more valuable gold discs on eBay now. But I still eel like I have a curated collection with my collection on SD card for Poly (as well as a few backups) and Tidal offline on my phone. It’s just bigger and broader now. I feel both freer and more we’ll endowed of music.



I'm pretty sure you're breaking copyright law, by keeping the digital rips of CDs that you don't still own.


----------



## jarnopp (Apr 15, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> I'm pretty sure you're breaking copyright law, by keeping the digital rips of CDs that you don't still own.



Wow, I hadn’t considered that, since they were legal purchases. However, it appears you may be right. I’ll put that in the camp of all the other stupid laws. One potential defense : if I subscribe to a streaming service, I am paying for the right to listen to them, even offline. Therefore, if they are also available on Tidal, or wherever, I may be legally entitled.

Edit:  I suppose I should have destroyed them if I didn’t want to store them, but we’re already in a wasteful enough society. That would seem more criminal to me.


----------



## krismusic

Deftone said:


> Well that one reason you love streaming, you see a collection as clutter. I’m proud of my CD collection and I also like looking at other people’s collection vinyl, tape or CD.


As I said. Each to their own. I would perhaps feel differently about a large vinyl collection. I always found CD difficult to love. Haven't quite made the leap to sell my collection though. 



DBaldock9 said:


> I'm pretty sure you're breaking copyright law, by keeping the digital rips of CDs that you don't still own.


I'm fairly sure that for personal use is OK



jarnopp said:


> Edit:  I suppose I should have destroyed them if I didn’t want to store them, but we’re already in a wasteful enough society. That would seem more criminal to me.


That would be absurd IMHO.


----------



## lwells

krismusic said:


> I'm fairly sure that for personal use is OK



From the perspective that you are less likely to be prosecuted, maybe.  But I'm pretty sure this is still illegal.  I think there are actually two legal issues here, it is the act of duplication and the act of possessing a duplicate without the original.  

I'm assuming these laws are the same as the ones governing ROMs (read only memory)  for computer games.  You can possess a digital copy of ROM for a video game for 'archiving purposes'.  But most people have 1,000+ ROMs of vintage video games that they have never owned.


----------



## krismusic (Apr 16, 2018)

lwells said:


> From the perspective that you are less likely to be prosecuted, maybe.  But I'm pretty sure this is still illegal.  I think there are actually two legal issues here, it is the act of duplication and the act of possessing a duplicate without the original.
> I'm assuming these laws are the same as the ones governing ROMs (read only memory)  for computer games.  You can possess a digital copy of ROM for a video game for 'archiving purposes'.  But most people have 1,000+ ROMs of vintage video games that they have never owned.


It would appear that you are right.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...egal-again-after-high-court-overturns-new-law
Another plus for streaming as it allows an account to use several services... This is getting way of topic. To bring it back, as I say I always found CD hard to love. Streaming too until I started using Mojo. To me it reconnects with the emotion of music.


----------



## daberti (Apr 16, 2018)

lwells said:


> From the perspective that you are less likely to be prosecuted, maybe.  But I'm pretty sure this is still illegal.  I think there are actually two legal issues here, it is the act of duplication and the act of possessing a duplicate without the original.
> 
> I'm assuming these laws are the same as the ones governing ROMs (read only memory)  for computer games.  You can possess a digital copy of ROM for a video game for 'archiving purposes'.  But most people have 1,000+ ROMs of vintage video games that they have never owned.



In Italy if you've the original physical media you're entitled to make a duplicate provided that: you in flesh will play in house or on devices you legally own.
Things get misty if you put your duplicates on Cloud.
You can give 'em momentarily to a friend for quick listening, but always on your legally purchased device and under your strict control and supervision.
Now the best part is that if they've been purchased online (from whichever legal site of whichever non blacklisted Country, that is), you've to keep the original electronic Proof of Purchase also (but NOT limited to) to demostrate that VAT payment has been done.
Simple for CD-Audio DVD etc, digital downloads. Not so simple if I i.e. I purchased an yearly (or monthly etc) streaming plan outside EU. EU countries have this rule: VAT is paid in the Country of Purchase and NOT in the Country where you purchase from (Italy in my case). VAT against extra-EU countries gets overly complicated.

The bottom line: I purchased quite a number of titles from Highresaudio.
But site is in Germany and some of these titles where for German market only.
So I was banned from purchasing from Italy.
But if I had someone to purchase when in Germany (for work, leisure..) from MY OWN Highresaudio account and with my Credit Card, then it would have been all ok.

Go figure if I had to mess with these almighty and overwhelming body of rules in the streaming world.


----------



## Deftone

Yes let’s put this train back on its tracks.


----------



## Phronesis

I like my Mojo a lot, but the very short cable it comes with doesn't cut it.  I'd prefer to have longer cables like those which come with the Hugo, one for power and another for connecting to the iPhone using the Apple CCK.  I'd appreciate recommendations regarding where to get such cables.


----------



## turkayguner

Phronesis said:


> I like my Mojo a lot, but the very short cable it comes with doesn't cut it.  I'd prefer to have longer cables like those which come with the Hugo, one for power and another for connecting to the iPhone using the Apple CCK.  I'd appreciate recommendations regarding where to get such cables.


Cable pack is quite a value if you can make use of all the stuff it comes with.


----------



## miketlse

Phronesis said:


> I like my Mojo a lot, but the very short cable it comes with doesn't cut it.  I'd prefer to have longer cables like those which come with the Hugo, one for power and another for connecting to the iPhone using the Apple CCK.  I'd appreciate recommendations regarding where to get such cables.


There is some useful information in the FAQ in post #3.


----------



## maxh22

As much as I love Tidal and streaming in general what really grinds my gears is when an artist pulls the track from Tidal and I'm no longer able to listen to the track or album. This has happend to me multiple times with multiple artists so I might consider buying albums again.

Besides, 99% of the time local files on an SD card will sound better than those streamed. But the convenience and artist discovery features play a big role in my personal enjoyment.


----------



## dontfeedphils

maxh22 said:


> As much as I love Tidal and streaming in general what really grinds my gears is when an artist pulls the track from Tidal and I'm no longer able to listen to the track or album. This has happend to me multiple times with multiple artists so I might consider buying albums again.
> 
> Besides, 99% of the time local files on an SD card will sound better than those streamed. But the convenience and artist discovery features play a big role in my personal enjoyment.



I've really enjoyed Tidal over the last couple years and use it almost exclusively, but I'm excited about Qobuz coming stateside so I don't have to deal with MQA anymore.


----------



## daberti

Deftone said:


> Yes let’s put this train back on its tracks.



Definitely


----------



## RiseFall123

Apple charger apart, is still the Anker Powerport 5 the best charger for Mojo?


----------



## jarnopp

daberti said:


> Definitely



Yep. I want to talk more about chargers and cables.


----------



## Deftone (Apr 16, 2018)

RiseFall123 said:


> Apple charger apart, is still the Anker Powerport 5 the best charger for Mojo?



The best charger for Mojo would be something that can deliver a stable 2 amps from a well known brand. If you have modern smartphone then use the charger that came with that, Mojo wont draw more than 1.9A so 2/2.1/2.4 are all fine. The standard white plug that comes with iPhones is only 1A but iPads come with a 2.4 (I think) so bear that in mind.


----------



## Adu

With iPhone 6s charger, the Mojo it’s charging very slow.


----------



## lmfboy01

I got a mojo and accessory pack for sale if anyones interested!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

RiseFall123 said:


> Apple charger apart, is still the Anker Powerport 5 the best charger for Mojo?


I've had my powerport 5 for 5 years now and it's still going strong. Apple chargers used to crap out in 1-2 years for me. After I got the Anker, never used these bundle changers.
When it comes to Charging and battery products, Anker's quality is top-notch. 
Powerport 6 (http://a.co/4624xxO) is cheaper than Powerport 5 , if you're buying now.


----------



## Phronesis

turkayguner said:


> Cable pack is quite a value if you can make use of all the stuff it comes with.





miketlse said:


> There is some useful information in the FAQ in post #3.





RiseFall123 said:


> Apple charger apart, is still the Anker Powerport 5 the best charger for Mojo?





Deftone said:


> The best charger for Mojo would be something that can deliver a stable 2 amps from a well known brand. If you have modern smartphone then use the charger that came with that, Mojo wont draw more than 1.9A so 2/2.1/2.4 are all fine. The standard white plug that comes with iPhones is only 1A but iPads come with a 2.4 (I think) so bear that in mind.





mathi8vadhanan said:


> I've had my powerport 5 for 5 years now and it's still going strong. Apple chargers used to crap out in 1-2 years for me. After I got the Anker, never used these bundle changers.
> When it comes to Charging and battery products, Anker's quality is top-notch.
> Powerport 6 (http://a.co/4624xxO) is cheaper than Powerport 5 , if you're buying now.



I'd like to replace the cable that came with the Mojo with a longer one, plus be able to charge at the same time.  I don't need the full accessory pack, and am ok with using the Apple CCK.

Can I simply buy two of these USB 2.0 to micro-USB male-male cables, one for the digital data and another for charging?

https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Braide...rds=anker+usb+2.0+male+to+micro+usb+male&th=1

And for the charger itself, one of these?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072HHW3G...8&qid=1523968825&sr=1-3&keywords=anker+2+port


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

@Phronesis , Yes cables and charger are fine.

For use with CCK, check out this ultra-short one (for portable use) - http://a.co/7OlnXdj


----------



## turkayguner

Phronesis said:


> I'd like to replace the cable that came with the Mojo with a longer one, plus be able to charge at the same time.  I don't need the full accessory pack, and am ok with using the Apple CCK.
> 
> Can I simply buy two of these USB 2.0 to micro-USB male-male cables, one for the digital data and another for charging?
> 
> ...


I highly recommend you to charge the Mojo when it is not in use for the battery health.


----------



## Phronesis

turkayguner said:


> I highly recommend you to charge the Mojo when it is not in use for the battery health.



Will do.  Is there any issue with charging while using it?


----------



## boblauer

Heat, prime enemy of any battery is one. Honestly it works but I always charge overnight but I am a planner.


----------



## turkayguner

Phronesis said:


> Will do.  Is there any issue with charging while using it?


Yes. If you dig this thread you will find that nearly everyone which had a battery-failed Mojo used it connected to the wall constantly.


----------



## Phronesis

turkayguner said:


> Yes. If you dig this thread you will find that nearly everyone which had a battery-failed Mojo used it connected to the wall constantly.



Yikes.  How common is the battery failure?


----------



## Mython (Apr 17, 2018)

Phronesis said:


> Yikes.  How common is the battery failure?



There have been a few reports (maybe 20-30, off the top of my head), but this really needs to be considered _in context_ of the fact that Mojo has sold several tens of thousands (this thread, alone, is approaching 4 million views!)

There is some advice on how best to treat the battery, in terms of charging, if you look near the bottom of *post #3* in this thread.

It is less than ideal to leave Mojo plugged-in to a charger 24/7/365.

Additionally, if Mojo is _substantially_ discharged, it is better to charge it BEFORE listening. That *doesn't* mean you _can't_ charge whilst listening, but it's best not to make a regular habit of listening whilst re-charging from a deeply-discharged state, because Mojo tends to generate more heat when used in that way, and that's not ideal for longterm battery life.

Again, one really should keep all of this in context and in perspective. The number of battery failures are tiny, in comparison to the number of units sold, worldwide.

In the worst-case scenario, Chord *will* sell customers a new battery, so it's not an insurmountable problem.


----------



## boblauer

Exactly please view in context of number of units in the wild. Not diminishing anyone's battery issues.


----------



## turkayguner

And not every Mojo owner is talking about their battery or any other issues here, that is a thing as well.


----------



## Mython

So, in summary:

Life isn't perfect, and everything in life is _relative _and therefore a matter of _perspective._


----------



## RiseFall123

turkayguner said:


> I highly recommend you to charge the Mojo when it is not in use for the battery health.



But we said that if it's are full charged, plug it on the charger isn't an issue. I am right?


----------



## Mython

RiseFall123 said:


> But we said that if it's are full charged, plug it on the charger isn't an issue. I am right?




Within reason, that's absolutely fine, _yes_.


It's just wise to not leave a charger plugged into Mojo _all the time_, 24-7-365


----------



## betula

I own Mojo for 2 years and 3 months. This is quite a long time in this hobby to hold on to one product. 
After 9 months I cooked my first Mojo's battery by using it 24/7 plugged in to charger. (That time I was told it is ok to keep it plugged in.)
I have been doing full cycles with my replacement Mojo for 18 months now, battery is still like new, easily does 8 hrs. 

During this good two years I tried many of the popular DACs out of curiosity to see what they can offer against Mojo. iFi Nano BL, iFi Micro BL, OPPO HA2SE, Fiio Q5, (Hugo2).
The next DAC I will review is the new xDSD from iFi. I am really interested in trying it but have a strong feeling I will come to the same conclusion as before if we look at sound quality only.
The Micro BL, Q5, and probably the xDSD are not so far from Mojo. They offer a very nice high quality sound, but Mojo's magic is missing. The soundstage depth and the lifelikeness is exceptional on Chord's DACs. No other DACs are able to reproduce such a natural sounding voice and (especially acoustic) instruments. The magic of uniquely coded FPGA I guess. 
You can find sparkier treble or tighter bass (that's harder) on other DACs, but none of them will be able to offer such a true to life experience. I keep looking, and some stuff comes near, but nothing made me want to swap Mojo even after 2 years and three months. 
Bluetooth function for Mojo's price (without buying Poly) is quite appealing (Q5, xDSD). I imagine, some will be ready to make the small compromise on sound quality to ditch the wires. These DACs do offer a fun, quality and enjoyable sound. I however would miss this exceptional lifelikeness and naturalness of Mojo.

It is part of human nature to always look for the next thing. Not many is able to appreciate what they have. (Just look how often it pops up, people want Mojo 2 without understanding what level of engineering is behind Mojo.) I can accept, for some people the magic is not in a true to life sound presentation. They can find a punchier/bassier or more sparkly sounding DAC. 
None of them will be as organic and natural though as Mojo is. To me everything else sounds artificial and I hate artificial things like plastic flowers. 
Long live the Mojo and thanks to Rob! I still love this little black box with the colourful marbles.


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> But we said that if it's are full charged, plug it on the charger isn't an issue. I am right?


Yes. Even charging and using for short periods is fine as well. Just don't make it a habit, you will be fine. 

If you wanna get the best out of the battery, don't use Mojo until all juice is gone. Turn it off when it is low and plug it to the wall. Charge it until it gets almost full. You will be fine even if you get it maxed but better if you can plug it off around 80-90%.


----------



## Phronesis (Apr 17, 2018)

betula said:


> I own Mojo for 2 years and 3 months. This is quite a long time in this hobby to hold on to one product.
> After 9 months I cooked my first Mojo's battery by using it 24/7 plugged in to charger. (That time I was told it is ok to keep it plugged in.)
> I have been doing full cycles with my replacement Mojo for 18 months now, battery is still like new, easily does 8 hrs.
> 
> ...



I think you would find Hugo 2 to be a significant step above Mojo, but of course the price is 5x.  I have both and plan to keep both - Mojo is nice for a slightly less intense listening experience.  I too like the marbles!


----------



## turkayguner

Phronesis said:


> I think you would find Hugo 2 to be a significant step above Mojo, but of course the price is 5X.  I have both and plan to keep both - Mojo is nice for a slightly less intense listening experience.


Even if the the price is not an issue, mobility will be, for me at least.


----------



## betula

Phronesis said:


> I think you would find Hugo 2 to be a significant step above Mojo, but of course the price is 5x.  I have both and plan to keep both - Mojo is nice for a slightly less intense listening experience.  I too like the marbles!


I agree. I had a chance to review Hugo 2. It is another world for 5x the price of Mojo.


----------



## boblauer

I would agree on Hugo2 I was blown away by the increased resolution in the music when using Mojo side by side same transport same songs. But it's way more and in my portable rig I am trying to get smaller not carry more. I charge my Mojo when it gets to flashing red on power light, it's usually about every 3 days with the amount of time I use it at work.


----------



## Deftone

betula said:


> I own Mojo for 2 years and 3 months. This is quite a long time in this hobby to hold on to one product.
> After 9 months I cooked my first Mojo's battery by using it 24/7 plugged in to charger. (That time I was told it is ok to keep it plugged in.)
> I have been doing full cycles with my replacement Mojo for 18 months now, battery is still like new, easily does 8 hrs.
> 
> ...



This evening using my UERR i went back and forth between a few different DACs but Mojo is in a class of its own, cymbals sound much more real in a way that it’s quieter than the guitars but still stands out next the louder instruments, it’s not blended together at all. On the other DACs the loudest instruments get all the attention.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

I just received a quote from ( Music to my ears ) for $170 usd for battery replacement on an 11 month old Mojo.. I purchased it 
3 weeks ago in the classifieds and it holds a charge for approximately 90 mins.
Previous owner claims he kept it plugged in
at desktop from day 1.


----------



## Mython (Apr 18, 2018)

Cann3dh33t said:


> I just received a quote from ( Music to my ears ) for $170 usd for battery replacement on an 11 month old Mojo.. I purchased it
> 3 weeks ago in the classifieds and it holds a charge for approximately 90 mins.
> Previous owner claims he kept it plugged in
> at desktop from day 1.



First of all, I'm sorry to hear you've been screwed (apologies to be blunt)

Secondly, as I'm sure you realise, because you are not the original purchaser, you are not covered by the warranty (which is part-&-parcel of the contract between retailer and customer).
I'll get to the quote you described, later on.


Unfortunately, a small number of unscrupulous individuals run their gear into the ground and then flog it to unsuspecting punters.

You are *not the first person* to be sold a secondhand Mojo that has been left incessantly plugged-in to the mains, with the battery suffering, as a consequence.


1) Did you buy it from a Head-Fier?

2) Did you buy using Paypal?

3) Did you buy using Paypal 'Gift' option?



Back to the quote you mentioned - the $170 is evidently inclusive of labour. Whether or not this is excessive is a matter of opinion, but, provided you are reasonably confident with swapping the battery yourself (a simple unscrewing of the bottom plate, and unplugging the battery to plug in a new one), you should be able to obtain a new battery from a Chord dealer without paying them to do the fitting. The tricky bit is that shipping restrictions may prevent shipping a battery that isn't within the device for which it is intended. That could mean you having to actually attend a dealer in person (ideally with your Mojo), in order to purchase the battery.


----------



## miketlse

Cann3dh33t said:


> I just received a quote from ( Music to my ears ) for $170 usd for battery replacement on an 11 month old Mojo.. I purchased it
> 3 weeks ago in the classifieds and it holds a charge for approximately 90 mins.
> Previous owner claims he kept it plugged in
> at desktop from day 1.


Most of that cost, will the labour charges at the service centre. 
If you are happy to diy the replacement, contact chord directly and they will try and send the battery to the dealer for approx 50 dollars, and you pick the battery up, and replace it yourself in 5 minutes. Search this thread for more details.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

Mython said:


> Unfortunately, a small number of unscrupulous individuals run their gear into the ground and then flog it to unsuspecting punters.
> 
> You are *not the first person* to be sold a secondhand Mojo that has been left incessantly plugged-in to the mains, with the battery suffering, as a consequence.
> 
> ...


I did use PayPal Goods & Services.
Per their policy, I have contacted the seller
to sort this out and he quoted the Head-Fi 
Buyer assumes all risk B.S.
I will take your advice and move forward with PayPal. Im so impressed with this device I contemplated taking the ‘hit’ and 
fixing it. Silly I know!


----------



## Mython

Hmmm... well, I'll leave it to you to decide how to handle the seller trying to put one over on you, but selling someone a device with a dud battery, without describing it as such is unacceptable in my book, as I'm sure it is, yours.


Selfish sellers aside, please don't let it put you off Mojo. What secondhand sellers do to their gear is not Chord's fault, and it's a really nice DAC.

If you hit a brick wall with resolving the situation, let us know in this thread...


----------



## lmfboy01

I have a Mojo for sell if anyones interested!


----------



## krismusic (Apr 19, 2018)

.


----------



## krismusic

lmfboy01 said:


> I have a Mojo for sell if anyones interested!


Then put an ad in classifieds.


----------



## pithyginger63 (Apr 19, 2018)

i'm outside with my portable rig right now, and i noticed all of a sudden, the mojo was silencing part of a song. i tested it directly out of my phone jack and theres no silence, the stuff thats supposed to be there is there. i've tried it with several formats of the song and its happened on all of them so far. i redownloaded the track 3 times, silence at the same place everytime. is it a decoding problem? i'm guessing the mojo doesnt like my music because its unworthy


----------



## Bengkia369

Final Audio FI-BA-SS with Chord Mojo is really special, Mojo's warmth with treble rolled off complement FI-BA-SS very well, no harsh treble at all, making listening very enjoyable!


----------



## turkayguner

I find sound with Mojo natural rather than trebles rolled off. I do not think I miss anything in the higher frequency areas.


----------



## turkayguner

pithyginger63 said:


> i'm outside with my portable rig right now, and i noticed all of a sudden, the mojo was silencing part of a song. i tested it directly out of my phone jack and theres no silence, the stuff thats supposed to be there is there. i've tried it with several formats of the song and its happened on all of them so far. i redownloaded the track 3 times, silence at the same place everytime. is it a decoding problem? i'm guessing the mojo doesnt like my music because its unworthy


Which track is that? Maybe we can try to replicate it and help you out.


----------



## Bengkia369

turkayguner said:


> I find sound with Mojo natural rather than trebles rolled off. I do not think I miss anything in the higher frequency areas.



I'm using Chord Hugo as a reference to say Chord Mojo actually got slight treble rolled off and also sounds warmer compared to Hugo brighter sound.
Mojo resolution is not as resolving as Hugo but sounds more musical.


----------



## pithyginger63 (Apr 19, 2018)

turkayguner said:


> Which track is that? Maybe we can try to replicate it and help you out.


aight, i just got home and it happens on my computer too. heres the track



the silence is at 0:10, you'll have to download it, i have flac and wav

i just downloaded the mp3, that is working fine, so its just the lossless files that are weird


----------



## turkayguner

Bengkia369 said:


> I'm using Chord Hugo as a reference to say Chord Mojo actually got slight treble rolled off and also sounds warmer compared to Hugo brighter sound.
> Mojo resolution is not as resolving as Hugo but sounds more musical.



Do you do A-B when you are actually listening to the music itself? Because many people in this forum forget to listen to the actual music for most of the time. They somewhat listen to the gear which is not the purpose of the gear we buy. We buy audio gear to listen to or create or consume music in some our own special way.

If we can "hear" that the trebles are rolled off then we can say trebles are rolled off. If we cannot hear it then we cannot say trebles are rolled off. Every gear will sound different. I don't find it relevant to say some gear is rolled off by just comparing it to another stuff.

For example, I can say that my Shure SE846 has rolled off trebles by not comparing it to another earphone, just because I can "hear" it.

When you say Mojo has rolled off treble, the average Joe who is considering to buy Mojo will be like "Oh well I guess I need to look somewhere else because Mojo has no treble"

This is wrong. Mojo has such a smooth and detailed treble response which you will never ever gonna find in any gear around its price range. It tells every bit of detail in any kind of music I have listened through it. And it gives you all the data in treble area in a way that it never gives you headaches or discomfort even you listen to your favorite music for hours.

I can call Mojo just magical. Because when it sits on your desk, it tells you to grab your headphones. When it is in your backpack, it whispers you and you feel happiness. When its battery is low, unfortunately you taste sadness.

Have a nice day and listen to the good music brothers and sisters!


----------



## Bengkia369

turkayguner said:


> Do you do A-B when you are actually listening to the music itself? Because many people in this forum forget to listen to the actual music for most of the time. They somewhat listen to the gear which is not the purpose of the gear we buy. We buy audio gear to listen to or create or consume music in some our own special way.
> 
> If we can "hear" that the trebles are rolled off then we can say trebles are rolled off. If we cannot hear it then we cannot say trebles are rolled off. Every gear will sound different. I don't find it relevant to say some gear is rolled off by just comparing it to another stuff.
> 
> ...



I'm using Chord Hugo as a baseline. The Hugo is brighter and have a more extended treble range, if u compared side by side, Mojo just seems to lack of that part.
Not that I'm referring to Mojo as being inferior, I never say that, just that I find it more smoother and musical to my ears especially with "brighter" IEMs like Audio Techina CK100Pro, Final Audio FI-BA-SS it just sound perfect without the annoying treble spikes.


----------



## pithyginger63

turkayguner said:


> Have a nice day and listen to the good music brothers and sisters


amen


----------



## turkayguner (Apr 19, 2018)

pithyginger63 said:


> aight, i just got home and it happens on my computer too. heres the track
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh wow..

I just downloaded the FLAC version of that song and yeah it cuts around 0:10 - 0:11. I didn't listen to entire song but yeah the silence happens there. I have tested it with my Apogee ONE, and there is no silence happening with it. I opened the file with foobar2000 and I'm on Windows 10 atm.


----------



## pithyginger63

turkayguner said:


> I didn't listen to entire of the song


yeah, the silence is just at 0:10


----------



## Mython

Try downloading the .flac file, then re-encoding it to another .flac file.

Since it's lossless, you shouldn't lose any quality, and it might solve the weird glitch.


----------



## turkayguner

I have opened the file with Audacity to analyze the waveform and if I can start playback just before 0:10, there Mojo doesn't cut the synth sound but rather a clipping occurs on the right channel. My wild guess is there is some kind of phase error on the right channel @~0:10 and it confuses Mojo which makes it go silent for a moment rather than playing with error. When I have more time I will dig in this.


----------



## turkayguner

Mython said:


> Try downloading the .flac file, then re-encoding it to another .flac file.
> 
> Since it's lossless, you shouldn't lose any quality, and it might solve the weird glitch.



I already tried converting it to wav but it is still there.


----------



## daberti

pithyginger63 said:


> aight, i just got home and it happens on my computer too. heres the track
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, would ya please make that track in wav and flac available to us for inspecting? i.e. Dropbox.


----------



## daberti

turkayguner said:


> I have opened the file with Audacity to analyze the waveform and if I can start playback just before 0:10, there Mojo doesn't cut the synth sound but rather a clipping occurs on the right channel. My wild guess is there is some kind of phase error on the right channel @~0:10 and it confuses Mojo which makes it go silent for a moment rather than playing with error. When I have more time I will dig in this.



Would you share reults with me via PM?
Thanks


----------



## pithyginger63

daberti said:


> So, would ya please make that track in wav and flac available to us for inspecting? i.e. Dropbox.


its free to download from the link, and i have no idea what dropbox is


----------



## lwells

pithyginger63 said:


> aight, i just got home and it happens on my computer too. heres the track
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Interesting issue!

The song is fun though.  Thank you


----------



## Pimsilveira

Can I use the usb adapter charger thar comes with the ipad (12W, input 0,5A, output 2,4A) to charge my Mojo?
Do you think this is more efficient than 5W (1A output) usb adapter of my iphone?
Which one is better?
Tks


----------



## Mython

Pimsilveira said:


> Can I use the usb adapter charger thar comes with the ipad (12W, input 0,5A, output 2,4A) to charge my Mojo?
> Do you think this is more efficient than 5W (1A output) usb adapter of my iphone?
> Which one is better?
> Tks




Some 1A chargers don't actually manage to output 1A (if this happens, the tiny white charging LED on Mojo will flash/blink, which indicates that charging is NOT happening)

However, if the LED illuminates continuously, all is well.


As long as the LED illuminates continuously, you can you either of the chargers you mentioned. It doesn't really matter, although you might find the 2.4A charger charges Mojo _slightly_ faster (you'll have to try, to find out).

Mojo has quite a lot of protection and regulation on the charger input, so you will not be able to charge 2.4x faster, though!


----------



## Deftone

Bengkia369 said:


> Final Audio FI-BA-SS with Chord Mojo is really special, Mojo's warmth with treble rolled off complement FI-BA-SS very well, no harsh treble at all, making listening very enjoyable!



Can’t hear any roll off just smooth giving the impression it’s warmer. Compared with Hugo2.


----------



## Deftone

Mython said:


> Some 1A chargers don't actually manage to output 1A (if this happens, the tiny white charging LED on Mojo will flash/blink, which indicates that charging is NOT happening)
> 
> However, if the LED illuminates continuously, all is well.
> 
> ...



Yeah I remember rob stating that Mojo draws 1.9A max so no need to worry about 2.4/2.6/3.0A chargers.


----------



## miketlse

Pimsilveira said:


> Can I use the usb adapter charger thar comes with the ipad (12W, input 0,5A, output 2,4A) to charge my Mojo?
> Do you think this is more efficient than 5W (1A output) usb adapter of my iphone?
> Which one is better?
> Tks


I have occasionally used the iPad charger for the Mojo, without any problems.
I don't know whether it is more efficient, or did you mean to ask 'more effective'?


----------



## Pimsilveira

miketlse said:


> I have occasionally used the iPad charger for the Mojo, without any problems.
> I don't know whether it is more efficient, or did you mean to ask 'more effective'?


I meant to ask which one works better


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Pimsilveira said:


> I meant to ask which one works better


It will charge faster with iPad charger than iPhone charger, so use the iPad charger.


----------



## swesko

Haven't used my mojo in months as I have been using my dap only. With new iem coming in did anyone pair up with the 64 audio u18t?how does it sound ?


----------



## turkayguner

daberti said:


> So, would ya please make that track in wav and flac available to us for inspecting? i.e. Dropbox.



Tracks are free to download, you just need to supply them an e-mail address.



daberti said:


> Would you share reults with me via PM?
> Thanks



I will look into it tomorrow and will PM if I find anything worthy.


----------



## Phronesis

I also find that the Mojo has a pleasant "warmth" to the sound, compared to the Hugo/2 and in general, and I suspect that this is mostly due to factors others than slight HF roll-off.


----------



## Mython

Phronesis said:


> I also find that the Mojo has a pleasant "warmth" to the sound, compared to the Hugo/2 and in general, and I suspect that this is mostly due to factors others than slight HF roll-off.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2215#post-13627517


----------



## Phronesis

Mython said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2215#post-13627517



Great stuff, thanks.  Some seriously thoughtful engineering going on here!  The consistency in people's listening impressions tells me that these differences are real, even if they aren't apparent based on certain measurements.


----------



## RiseFall123

There is someone here, like me, that use Mojo also as stable desktop dac for the main speakers rig (I mean connected to an amplifier in line level mode)?


----------



## daberti

turkayguner said:


> Tracks are free to download, you just need to supply them an e-mail address.
> 
> 
> 
> I will look into it tomorrow and will PM if I find anything worthy.



No way I’ll leave my email address yet another time


----------



## Mython

daberti said:


> No way I’ll leave my email address yet another time



The easiest way around this is to create a spare email address that doesn't matter if it gets spammed or sold or whatever.

The easiest sign-up process that I know of, which also happens to be for a very good free e-mail service (hosted on a secure server in Switzerland), is ProtonMail.com

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised if you try it.


----------



## Adu

RiseFall123 said:


> There is someone here, like me, that use Mojo also as stable desktop dac for the main speakers rig (I mean connected to an amplifier in line level mode)?



I use Mojo also as DAC in line level.


----------



## RiseFall123

Adu said:


> I use Mojo also as DAC in line level.



Everything interesting in your setup especially that you preferred optical.


----------



## Adu

RiseFall123 said:


> Everything interesting in your setup especially that you preferred optical.




Thank you. Actually it’s coaxial (Moon Audio Black mini coaxial cable)


----------



## daberti

Mython said:


> The easiest way around this is to create a spare email address that doesn't matter if it gets spammed or sold or whatever.
> 
> The easiest sign-up process that I know of, which also happens to be for a very good free e-mail service (hosted on a secure server in Switzerland), is ProtonMail.com
> 
> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised if you try it.



Sorry, I'm NOT in (and thanks for link, BTW).
If someone has a problem, has also the burden to document it to help other people helping him/her.
Problematic track with Mojo? Don't have Dropbox? Don't have an FTP? Share it as a Torrent with the disclaimer it is NOT Copyrighted just above the link.

I'll repeat: no way I'll go and sign up for that free email service either. Another sign-up. I've literally hundreds of Sign-ups to keep track of already: mine and customers' related.

Just my point of view. To each one his/her own.


----------



## surfgeorge (Apr 20, 2018)

New Mojo owner here... and I am blown away too!
WOW...

I read much of the FAQ section, and being an engineer it all seemed to make sense.
Rob Watts is obviously very thoroughly addressing the various technical issues with electronics and audio, and solving them from the ground up instead of dealing with the problems of standard designs and trying to compensate. It really makes sense.

What I was NOT prepared for, is that this level of technical performance and incredible expertise and know how would be made available to the masses in form of such a humble yet capable device! That is AMAZING.

I spent 2 years building up and optimizing a stereo system some 18 years ago, and was very happy with it.
Within the next weeks or months I'll start testing the Mojo in comparison to my belt driven CD drive + 3,5k€ DAC combo, and I have a strong feeling that I will be spending more money with Chord Electronics in the future...

A big thanks to the team behind the Mojo, to the Forum for all the valuable information, and a very special thanks to Rob Watts for sharing his amazing know how and experience and bringing so much musical enjoyment to so many people. You have my greatest respect, sir!

Amen


----------



## Mython

Glad you're enjoying it. There's almost a lifetime of experience, on Rob's part, coalesced into Mojo, and I know it's one of the designs which, in spite of (actually, partly _because_ of) it's accessible pricetag, he is most proud of.

...and thankyou for being one of the seemingly rare individuals who actually took the time to read the info at the beginning of the thread - you'd be amazed how many hundreds of people overlooked it.


----------



## chihangs

I’m loving my mojo and poly combo very much . Especaily after the release of go figure app. I can’t describe how happy I’m with the use case with this chord dap on the go. 

The sound of mojo is very good for what it’s selling for. But i don’t think it can compete with daps like Sony wm1z or AK sp1000 on sound details and resolution . I know there is a big gap on the price compare to mojo and no points to compare these daps with mojo. 

What I want to say is. I wish chord will release a mojo 2 in the future that will compatible with current poly. With a sound that can compete with Sony and ak flagship daps . Maybe hugo2 quality in the mojo2 case? For the sake of portability and great sound. 
I had a chance to demo the sp1000 and wm1z in a shop and I just wish my mojo can produce a sound like those top of the line dap. 
I love the mojo poly experience and portability and also the detail and sound stage of Hugo 2. If this will happen in the near future. I will hold on to my mojo poly for now and don’t need to consider change to Sony or ak. 

If Sony and ak can make something sound so great in a portable size then I’m sure chord can make a new mojo that just sound as good or better. Even if the price will be higher but I’m sure there is a market for it especially for people already have poly and want to upgrade for a higher end portable  dap to a level like ak sp1000 or wm1z. 

Hugo 2 just not portable enough for me. 
Mojo poly is very impressive for what it is. I just wish there will be a upgrade on the mojo  in the near future and the current poly can still be useful on the new mojo. 
That would sound perfect for me.


----------



## Phronesis

chihangs said:


> I’m loving my mojo and poly combo very much . Especaily after the release of go figure app. I can’t describe how happy I’m with the use case with this chord dap on the go.
> 
> The sound of mojo is very good for what it’s selling for. But i don’t think it can compete with daps like Sony wm1z or AK sp1000 on sound details and resolution . I know there is a big gap on the price compare to mojo and no points to compare these daps with mojo.
> 
> ...



In the FAQs and comments from Rob Watts, there's interesting discussion about how the perception of the sound can change with time, and how what initially sounds better due to various types of distortion can be fatiguing over time.  And of course the headgear and music tracks you're using for demo also matter a lot.

I don't have the specialized expertise to understand the engineering technicalities, but my impression is that Chord is doing some rather sophisticated engineering with a lot of attention to detail and a deep understanding of psychoacoustics.


----------



## lwells

Phronesis said:


> I don't have the specialized expertise to understand the engineering technicalities, but my impression is that Chord is doing some rather sophisticated engineering with a lot of attention to detail and a deep understanding of psychoacoustics.



My ears/brain have really gotten accustomed to the mojo as I have a difficult time listening to my Dragon Fly red now.


----------



## miketlse

chihangs said:


> I’m loving my mojo and poly combo very much . Especaily after the release of go figure app. I can’t describe how happy I’m with the use case with this chord dap on the go.
> 
> The sound of mojo is very good for what it’s selling for. But i don’t think it can compete with daps like Sony wm1z or AK sp1000 on sound details and resolution . I know there is a big gap on the price compare to mojo and no points to compare these daps with mojo.
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2367#post-14076353


----------



## chihangs

miketlse said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2367#post-14076353


Thank you for pointing me to the post. 
And it explained very well and clear.


----------



## chihangs

But I guess it wouldn’t hurt if I just want to say my wish. So chord can hear what people is wising for in there future product.


----------



## Mython

Pages *2382*, *2383*, _*2384*_ also have some discussion on the matter of Mojo2 being extremely unlikely in the forseeable couple of years.


----------



## turkayguner (Apr 20, 2018)

chihangs said:


> I’m loving my mojo and poly combo very much . Especaily after the release of go figure app. I can’t describe how happy I’m with the use case with this chord dap on the go.
> 
> The sound of mojo is very good for what it’s selling for. But i don’t think it can compete with daps like Sony wm1z or AK sp1000 on sound details and resolution . I know there is a big gap on the price compare to mojo and no points to compare these daps with mojo.
> 
> ...


Even I have very well trained ears and I have studied on audio engineering I cannot judge any audio gear spending a few minutes with them. Let's say on paper, a piece of gear has better numbers and higher price tag. Does it make it any better? I can not answer it, actually, nobody can. Perception of music is subjective. I have to cut it short because I'm at work atm. If something sounds better for you, go for it. That should be the one and the only rule you should follow in audio world.


----------



## Phronesis

turkayguner said:


> Even I have very well trained ears and I have studied on audio engineering I cannot judge any audio gear spending a few minutes with them. Let's say on paper, a piece of gear has better numbers and higher price tag. Does it make it any better? I can not answer it, actually, nobody can. Perception of music is subjective. I have to cut it short because I'm at work atm.* If something sounds better for you, go for it. That should be the one and the only rule you should follow in audio world*.



Without wanting to beat a dead horse, even our individual subjectivity isn't entirely reliable.  Our perception of what sounds "better" is influenced by many factors: product appearance and price tag, music track, volume level, background noise, time of day, mood, amount of time spent listening, etc.  Personally, I find it helpful to do multiple listening sessions with various pieces of music, under various conditions, before trying to make finer distinctions about what sounds better to me (larger distinctions can often be made fairly quickly and reliably).


----------



## Mython

turkayguner said:


> If something sounds better for you, go for it. That should be the one and the only rule you should follow in audio world.



A similar rule I see in operation, quite frequently, in Head-Fi threads, seems to go unnoticed by most of the people who are following the rule:

"If something sounds better for you, then it's only a matter of time before some _else_ sounds even better to you, and then something _else, and then something else, and then something else...."_


----------



## miketlse

chihangs said:


> But I guess it wouldn’t hurt if I just want to say my wish. So chord can hear what people is wising for in there future product.


Don't get my post wrong. Many of us who have inhabited this Mojo thread for nearly 3 years, would be delighted if a Mojo2, offering Hugo2 like performance became available. Unfortunately there are technological constraints, related to chip thermal efficiency, which make the Mojo2 unlikely to happen in the near future.
So we are pragmatic realists, and don't want to accidently raise the hopes of anyone wishing for a Mojo2.


----------



## Sound Eq

Can i ask does mojo support mqa from tidal


----------



## krismusic

Mython said:


> A similar rule I see in operation, quite frequently, in Head-Fi threads, seems to go unnoticed by most of the people who are following the rule:
> 
> "If something sounds better for you, then it's only a matter of time before some _else_ sounds even better to you, and then something _else, and then something else, and then something else...."_


I spent several years listening to the iPhone. I read that it measures extremely well and that I did not need anything better as a source. I could not shift the feeling that something was not satisfying about the way it played my music. I bought a Mojo intending to return it if I didn't like it. Problem solved. I've been listening to the Mojo for about 18 months. I don't need anything "better".


----------



## Mython (Apr 20, 2018)

Sound Eq said:


> Can i ask does mojo support mqa from tidal



Are you asking about MQA _unwrapping?_

Mojo doesn't do any stage of MQA unwrapping, and makes no specific provision for MQA, in any way, but if your transport unwraps MQA, then Mojo will convert the track to analogue just as well as any other non-MQA DAC.

As you may be aware, the legitimacy of MQA is debatable, so please don't feel too obliged to cater for it with your hardware choices, although I respect your desire to do so.
_
Part_ of the reason _some_ MQA files might sound better, may be because they are from a newer mastering, rather than the MQA technology itself making an album sound better.

Some further reading, if you happen to feel so-inclined:

www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-54#post-14096808


----------



## turkayguner

Sound Eq said:


> Can i ask does mojo support mqa from tidal


It can unfold the first layer of an MQA file atm. So you can get max 96kHz sample rate out of it.


----------



## turkayguner

Phronesis said:


> Without wanting to beat a dead horse, even our individual subjectivity isn't entirely reliable.  Our perception of what sounds "better" is influenced by many factors: product appearance and price tag, music track, volume level, background noise, time of day, mood, amount of time spent listening, etc.  Personally, I find it helpful to do multiple listening sessions with various pieces of music, under various conditions, before trying to make finer distinctions about what sounds better to me (larger distinctions can often be made fairly quickly and reliably).


I already said that perception of music is subjective. And if you claim that one can not even trust himself or herself, than that is another issue of a whole different subject. I stand on the point that in music and music related devices there is no one best of all. Only you can say that what is best for you. If you cannot decide what is enough or what is best for you well then you may need to train yourself a little bit more.


----------



## Mython (Apr 20, 2018)

Sound Eq said:


> Can i ask does mojo support mqa from tidal





turkayguner said:


> It can unfold the first layer of an MQA file atm. So you can get max 96kHz sample rate out of it.




I'm under the impression that it's the Tidal app that handles the first-layer unwrapping/unfolding of MQA.

I'm open to being educated otherwise, but that's my current understanding.


----------



## turkayguner

Mython said:


> A similar rule I see in operation, quite frequently, in Head-Fi threads, seems to go unnoticed by most of the people who are following the rule:
> 
> "If something sounds better for you, then it's only a matter of time before some _else_ sounds even better to you, and then something _else, and then something else, and then something else...."_


It is another subject which is about how well you can control yourself, maybe psychology or another study. I know what is good for me and I know what is better for me and I know what value I will get if I spend x amount of money. Even if I fail at any point I always have the option to return any gear I buy nowadays. It was a lot harder back in the no-internet era but nowadays anything is so easy.


----------



## turkayguner

Mython said:


> I'm under the impression that it's the Tidal app that handles the first-layer unwrapping/unfolding of MQA.
> 
> I'm open to being educated otherwise, but that's my current understanding.


Yeah you maybe right, things are blurry for me about MQA, what I know is, Mojo can play @96kHz sample rate max on only desktop app if the song is MQA version. iOS app doesn't even list MQA songs.


----------



## Mython

Mmmm, I'm no expert or fanatic on MQA, either, and, aside from Tidal pushing it, it seems more & more people are turning more & more skeptical about it (as per the link I posted, above).


----------



## Phronesis

turkayguner said:


> I already said that perception of music is subjective. And if you claim that one can not even trust himself or herself, than that is another issue of a whole different subject. I stand on the point that in music and music related devices there is no one best of all. Only you can say that what is best for you. If you cannot decide what is enough or what is best for you well then you may need to train yourself a little bit more.



I wouldn't go as far as saying that we can't trust ourselves, just that more diverse testing is sometimes needed to better predict how much we'll like something long-term.  Since this is the Mojo thread, after much use of it, I can confidently say that I like it a lot!


----------



## x RELIC x (Apr 20, 2018)

Mython said:


> I'm under the impression that it's the Tidal app that handles the first-layer unwrapping/unfolding of MQA.
> 
> I'm open to being educated otherwise, but that's my current understanding.





turkayguner said:


> Yeah you maybe right, things are blurry for me about MQA, what I know is, Mojo can play @96kHz sample rate max on only desktop app if the song is MQA version. iOS app doesn't even list MQA songs.



Yeah, Mojo has nothing to do with MQA. All it sees is a PCM bitstream (unfolded already by upstream software).


----------



## 435279

If streaming from Tidal is your thing as it is for me then MQA makes a lot of sense. Would I buy an MQA album? The answer is no.


----------



## turkayguner

Wish Tidal developers were focusing their efforts to the streaming experience, UI and music discovery. Sure, MQA is something that can be developed for a better listening experience but, Tidal needs to fix a lot with their mobile app and to be honest it will never hurt the subscribers if they learn from competitors and give the features they provide. I miss Spotify.


----------



## Phronesis

turkayguner said:


> Wish Tidal developers were focusing their efforts to the streaming experience, UI and music discovery. Sure, MQA is something that can be developed for a better listening experience but, Tidal needs to fix a lot with their mobile app and to be honest it will never hurt the subscribers if they learn from competitors and give the features they provide. I miss Spotify.



Agreed on the comparison of Tidal and Spotify.  I have both.  As soon as Spotify offers CD-quality, I'll be dumping Tidal and using Spotify exclusively.  Using the Mojo and Hugo 2, I don't actually notice much difference in sound quality between Spotify Extreme and Tidal Hi-Fi in back to back testing, but there may be subtle differences which are more evident in extended listening and maybe more at a subconscious level.  I actually find the difference between the Mojo and Hugo 2 to be larger than the difference between Spotify and Tidal.


----------



## lwells

Phronesis said:


> I actually find the difference between the Mojo and Hugo 2 to be larger than the difference between Spotify and Tidal.




I haven’t heard the Hugo 2 yet, but I hope so!  I have a hard time distinguishing CDs from Spotify extreme. I have all my eggs in the Spotify basket.


----------



## krismusic

I thought there was a significant difference between Tidal and Spotify until I realised that Tidal plays slightly louder than Spotify . Crude volume match and the difference disappears. YMMV.


----------



## ZappaMan

krismusic said:


> I spent several years listening to the iPhone. I read that it measures extremely well and that I did not need anything better as a source. I could not shift the feeling that something was not satisfying about the way it played my music. I bought a Mojo intending to return it if I didn't like it. Problem solved. I've been listening to the Mojo for about 18 months. I don't need anything "better".


i liked your post, its refreshing to hear someone say they're happy to stick with what they've got, rather then chasing the more advanced model (which i do), but self restraint, and being content with an already major upgrade, its a good attitude to have.

I recently obtained the hd800s, and they've 'broken in' now, and really, the mojo\poly\hd800s, are amazing enough to last me for a while, just be content


----------



## Leo888

Hi folks, i was listening and the Mojo just went dead. It was plugged in for charging whle playing and went dead after 15 minutes. Thinking it was a thermal ahut down, let it cool down but still remains dead. Plugging in the charger, light light comes on but shut down again in 10 minutes again. Disconnect charger, and the Mojo feels hot for the 10 minutes i left the charger on.

Please kindly offer some advice as i was not able to get much information after going thru the thread. Thanks in advance.


----------



## magicalmouse

I am looking for a (preferably android) transport with coax or optical to use with the mojo, at present i use a fiio x7/am2 and this is rather large for the task and probably a waste of a totl dap.

i did consider the x3iii but it is not android (so no apps like foobar) and the UI is tedious to use compared with the X7.

Cheaper and smaller the better!

Any ideas?


----------



## miketlse

Leo888 said:


> Hi folks, i was listening and the Mojo just went dead. It was plugged in for charging whle playing and went dead after 15 minutes. Thinking it was a thermal ahut down, let it cool down but still remains dead. Plugging in the charger, light light comes on but shut down again in 10 minutes again. Disconnect charger, and the Mojo feels hot for the 10 minutes i left the charger on.
> 
> Please kindly offer some advice as i was not able to get much information after going thru the thread. Thanks in advance.


Hello Leo,
Thermal shutdown has been discussed many times on the thread, and the key posts copied to the FAQ in post #3.
For instance:
"mojo ideas said: ↑
Mojo actually has three independant thermal cut outs a special high temperature battery and very sophisticated charging circuitry . Picking up on an earlier post Mojo actually does not dissipate a lot of heat when it's working. It's only about 1.7 watts and when it's charging it adds about another watt so its not much really. However the electronics and battery are thermally bonded to the aluminium case. The Mojo's case can only shed its heat through convection or by radiating it away. This can only work if there is a temperature differential between itself and its ambient surroundings if there is an insufficient gradient between them, the Mojos temperature will rise until there is a large enough difference to pass its heat to the air surrounding it.
If it is prevented from doing this perhaps by being insulated I some way it's temperature will rise until one of the three shut down trips operate. note the battery is safe to 150 degrees and the trips all operate up to a hundred degrees lower. Therefore it's perfectly safe. In fact if it's feeling mildly hot at first to your hand. Your hand alone will easily soon bring the unit down to a reasonable temperature."

So:

listening to music generates 1.7W
charging from red ball, generates another 1 W
trickle charging from blue ball, generates just 107 mW
Mojo will always run hottest if you are charging and listening at the same time.
The actual temperature reached inside Mojo will be dependent on how easily this 2.7 W can be dissipated through the case.

Two factors which make it more difficult to dissipate this heat, are:

Is the Mojo wearing a case
Is the local ambient temperature very high (this has caused thermal shutdowns for some users based in hot regions, including Singapore, Dubai, Hong Kong)
So the best advice is to let the mojo fully charge in a cool room.
If you want to charge and listen, it is always best to do this with the blue ball.


----------



## Leo888

Hi miketise, thanks for the link. I did read thru post 3 but was trying to figure out if such shutdowns experienced by any of our fellow membrs as mine is completely dead now.


----------



## surfgeorge (Apr 22, 2018)

magicalmouse said:


> I am looking for a (preferably android) transport with coax or optical to use with the mojo, at present i use a fiio x7/am2 and this is rather large for the task and probably a waste of a totl dap.
> 
> i did consider the x3iii but it is not android (so no apps like foobar) and the UI is tedious to use compared with the X7.
> 
> ...


I am backing the HiBy R3 on Kickstarter. It's not using Android, but supposedly has a very nice touch screen user interface.
It can also be remote controlled from the HiBy App on iOS or Android, and supports Tidal. Size is almost exactly the same as Mojo, just thinner, so that it should stack well with it to form a 40mm "sound brick", but I have to hold it in hands to see how it will best pair with the Mojo and still leave access to all the controls.

For connecting I have ordered the Shanling USB-C to micro USB cable and keep my fingers crossed that this will work.

Attention - the Kickstarter Campaign will end on April 26!


----------



## Mython

Leo888 said:


> Hi miketise, thanks for the link. I did read thru post 3 but was trying to figure out if such shutdowns experienced by any of our fellow membrs as mine is completely dead now.



Although there _might_ be a fault, can I first ask you to clarify, in line with the stuff Mike quoted,

...are you definitely now trying to charge your Mojo *without* trying to listen to it at the same time?


----------



## calbu

Leo888 said:


> Hi folks, i was listening and the Mojo just went dead. It was plugged in for charging whle playing and went dead after 15 minutes. Thinking it was a thermal ahut down, let it cool down but still remains dead. Plugging in the charger, light light comes on but shut down again in 10 minutes again. Disconnect charger, and the Mojo feels hot for the 10 minutes i left the charger on.
> 
> Please kindly offer some advice as i was not able to get much information after going thru the thread. Thanks in advance.



1) Ensure that the battery status LED is glowing steadily (not flashing) when the charger is connected. If the LED is flashing, it means that you need a charger rated for at least 2A.
2) Let it charge for at least 24 hours. If the issue persists after 24 hours of charging, then you need to change the battery.

Known issue: Failure of battery if it is always connected to the charger over long periods of time.


----------



## Leo888 (Apr 22, 2018)

calbu said:


> 1) Ensure that the battery status LED is glowing steadily (not flashing) when the charger is connected. If the LED is flashing, it means that you need a charger rated for at least 2A.
> 2) Let it charge for at least 24 hours. If the issue persists after 24 hours of charging, then you need to change the battery.
> 
> Known issue: Failure of battery if it is always connected to the charger over long periods of time.



Hi calbu. I've used the same charger espicially bought to be used with the Mojo. Light was solid white when I plugged in before using. I am cautious to leave it charging for 24 hours as it was getting hotter than i remembered (compared to being used with charger plugged in) barely10 mins with the charger plugged in after that.




Mython said:


> Although there _might_ be a fault, can I first ask you to clarify, in line with the stuff Mike quoted,
> 
> ...are you definitely now trying to charge your Mojo *without* trying to listen to it at the same time?



No Mython. After the shutdown, I only plugged in the charger after the unit cooled down to confirm the charge level. White light came on and left it sitting but was not able to turn on the unit anymore. The white light went off after about 10 mins and the unit was much hotter than I remembered when it was in use with charger plugged in.

Thanks for the thoughts and maybe I should also mention here my usual usage pattern for a clearer picture. I would use Mojo after a full charge before connecting it my tablet and the charger remains connected. Charger disconnected once i'm done listening. I have always used it in the same location and have never encountered shutdown before today. It's a sad day for me as I really enjoyed the Mojo (by far the best I could afford at this point of time) in the chain with my powered monitors. As i was tied up with a new projject for the last couple of months, I rarely had the chance to listen to it and the last before today was about 2 months back. And I've just checked my invoice and it just passed the warranty period by a month. Haha, tough luck.


----------



## miketlse

Leo888 said:


> Hi calbu. I've used the same charger espicially bought to be used with the Mojo. Light was solid white when I plugged in before using. I am cautious to leave it charging for 24 hours as it was getting hotter than i remembered (compared to being used with charger plugged in) barely10 mins with the charger plugged in after that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leo, it looks like we have now managed to eliminate the simplest possible root causes.
It does feel like this is either a battery issue, or maybe an issue with the battery charging circuitry. @Mojo ideas has posted before that most of the Mojos that were returned with battery issues, turned out to have perfect batteries, but instead were suffering from a fault within the charging circuit.
Many times on this thread, Chord have gone the extra mile, to try and support Mojo owners who experience issues, so don't despair because your Mojo is just out of warranty.
I suggest send a PM describing your issue, plus the serial number of your Mojo, to either @Mojo ideas or @Matt Bartlett.
They should be able to advise you regarding the best way forward.


----------



## Leo888

miketlse said:


> Leo, it looks like we have now managed to eliminate the simplest possible root causes.
> It does feel like this is either a battery issue, or maybe an issue with the battery charging circuitry. @Mojo ideas has posted before that most of the Mojos that were returned with battery issues, turned out to have perfect batteries, but instead were suffering from a fault within the charging circuit.
> Many times on this thread, Chord have gone the extra mile, to try and support Mojo owners who experience issues, so don't despair because your Mojo is just out of warranty.
> I suggest send a PM describing your issue, plus the serial number of your Mojo, to either @Mojo ideas or @Matt Bartlett.
> They should be able to advise you regarding the best way forward.



Thanks you maketise, I have send a mail to the local agent here and will follow up with a mail to the parties you have put forth and see what can be done. As it is now, my Mojo is dead. I can't wake it up now and trying to charge is not advisable as it gets really hot within 10 mins or so.

And I thought I had a week or so to have more time with it before my next assignment picks up in 2 weeks time. Haha.


----------



## turkayguner

I bet it is a typo but just for clarification Hiby R3 will NOT run Android. They have put their own Hiby OS in it which is Linux based. I bet they worked so hard to build their OS. It should be way easier if they decided to put another sheitty Android OS. I really appreciate it. The Hiby OS looks like a snappy one which is a huge advantage over crappy Android OSes which many companies use for their current DAPs.


----------



## miketlse

turkayguner said:


> I bet it is a typo but just for clarification Hiby R3 will NOT run Android. They have put their own Hiby OS in it which is Linux based. I bet they worked so hard to build their OS. It should be way easier if they decided to put another sheitty Android OS. I really appreciate it. The Hiby OS looks like a snappy one which is a huge advantage over crappy Android OSes which many companies use for their current DAPs.


Surely Android was originally based on Linux as well.


----------



## surfgeorge

turkayguner said:


> I bet it is a typo but just for clarification Hiby R3 will NOT run Android. They have put their own Hiby OS in it which is Linux based. I bet they worked so hard to build their OS. It should be way easier if they decided to put another sheitty Android OS. I really appreciate it. The Hiby OS looks like a snappy one which is a huge advantage over crappy Android OSes which many companies use for their current DAPs.


You are right, it was a typo. Thanks for pointing that out! (I corrected the typo)
PS: I agree with your view on UI...


----------



## miketlse

surfgeorge said:


> You are right, it was a typo. Thanks for pointing that out! (I corrected the typo)
> PS: I agree with your view on UI...


I think that it is interesting that Shanling, who had initially been using Hiby as their operating software, then updated to HibyLink, have now announced that they are developing their own OS. Maybe that is the way forward - companies initially use other companies OS, to reduce their development costs, but eventually develop their own OS because it gives them full control over the functionality offered by the OS.


----------



## turkayguner

miketlse said:


> I think that it is interesting that Shanling, who had initially been using Hiby as their operating software, then updated to HibyLink, have now announced that they are developing their own OS. Maybe that is the way forward - companies initially use other companies OS, to reduce their development costs, but eventually develop their own OS because it gives them full control over the functionality offered by the OS.


I think developing the software for the device is the correct way to do it.


----------



## cirodts

Hello everyone, I'm undecided between buying a musical fidelity v90 or a mojo to use as a dac of a receiver, which do you recommend me and why?


----------



## calbu

cirodts said:


> Hello everyone, I'm undecided between buying a musical fidelity v90 or a mojo to use as a dac of a receiver, which do you recommend me and why?



Wrong forum to ask this question in..unless you need convincing about the mojo.


----------



## cirodts

I want to buy the mojo but what is the mojo of the musical fidelity? how dac for hifi is the sound of the mojo better?


----------



## jarnopp

cirodts said:


> I want to buy the mojo but what is the mojo of the musical fidelity? how dac for hifi is the sound of the mojo better?



I would try to listen to both for an extended period - days rather than minutes. I haven’t heard the MF dac, but it you are ONLY going to use as a desktop dac, with no portable use, you may not want to pay for the extra features (small size, battery) that Mojo offers. But, given the Musical Fidelity is half the price, you may not want to step up to the Qutest dac (Chords desktop dac) at about 3x the price of Mojo.


----------



## turkayguner

cirodts said:


> I want to buy the mojo but what is the mojo of the musical fidelity? how dac for hifi is the sound of the mojo better?


Chord Mojo is not built for desktop use. Buy it if your main purpose is using it as a portable DAC & amp.


----------



## cirodts

the v20 connected to a mojo greatly improves the quality of the sound?


----------



## turkayguner

Yes.


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 24, 2018)

cirodts said:


> the v20 connected to a mojo greatly improves the quality of the sound?


https://www.androidauthority.com/lg-v20-audio-capabilities-714807/

i wonder myself, i think the lg20 contains a dac chip, but the mojo would not make any use of it.. I'm still confused regards how much the quality of the source affects things with mojo (with poly), but i usually think the sound is better with mojo driven directly from laptop rather than from iphone.... but i dont know enough to say really.


----------



## turkayguner

ZappaMan said:


> https://www.androidauthority.com/lg-v20-audio-capabilities-714807/
> 
> i wonder myself, i think the lg20 contains a dac chip, but the mojo would not make any use of it.. I'm still confused regards how much the quality of the source affects things with mojo (with poly), but i usually think the sound is better with mojo driven directly from laptop rather than from iphone.... but i dont know enough to say really.


I thought he/she compared Lg v20 vs Mojo.


----------



## lwells

ZappaMan said:


> https://www.androidauthority.com/lg-v20-audio-capabilities-714807/
> 
> but i usually think the sound is better with mojo driven directly from laptop rather than from iphone.... but i dont know enough to say really.



I have the same impression.


----------



## ZappaMan

my bad, "the v20 connected to a mojo greatly improves the quality of the sound?", i thought he\she was asking if its a good source.


----------



## cirodts

I'm not an expert. is the v20 a good source?


----------



## maxh22

cirodts said:


> I'm not an expert. is the v20 a good source?



The V10 was. The V20 I'm sorry to say has some problems. Mainly occasional cut outs and a relatively flat sound (when compared to other sources)

Don't get me wrong, it will work but it won't be near its best IMO.

Do you have any other sources you could use Mojo with?


----------



## cirodts

I have an acustic research m2 but I do not have a digital output, can I use the mojo and get good results?


----------



## Mython

cirodts said:


> I have an acustic research m2 but I do not have a digital output, can I use the mojo and get good results?




You must feed Mojo a digital signal.

You will need to find a smartphone, computer, DAP, tablet, or Poly, to output a digital signal for Mojo to use.


----------



## cirodts

I can not use AR M2 with otg cable as a smartphone?


----------



## Mython

cirodts said:


> I have an acustic research m2 but I do not have a digital output, can I use the mojo and get good results?





Mython said:


> You must feed Mojo a digital signal.
> 
> You will need to find a smartphone, computer, DAP, tablet, or Poly, to output a digital signal for Mojo to use.





cirodts said:


> I can not use AR M2 with otg cable as a smartphone?



I know that the AR-M2 exists (well over a year, now, iirc)

www.acousticresearch-hifi.com/AR-M2/

However, I am not familiar with its capabilities, and I cannot see any mention of digital-output on the above website, so, when you said you have the player but do not have a digital output, I took you at your word.

Can the AR-M2 output a digital audio stream from its microUSB socket? *If* it can, then it will work with an OTG cable, sending the signal to Mojo, but *you must check if AR-M2 has the ability to output a digital audio stream from its microUSB socket*


----------



## cirodts

thanks a lot, last question, better the mojo or the musical fidelity v 90 as dac hifi?


----------



## krismusic

Just had to buy a CCK 3 As my standard CCK had stopped working. This really is a very messy solution!


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> Just had to buy a CCK 3 As my standard CCK had stopped working. This really is a very messy solution!



A cynical person might wonder if Apple might deliberately be trying to prevent 3rd-party CCK2-circumvention cables from working.

An _even more_ cynical person might even wonder if a hundred thousand genuine-Apple CCK2 customers might be forced to purchase CCK3s, making Apple another easy million dollars or more, in the process.

_Fortunately_, I'm not a cynical person.


On a more serious note, I hope CCK2 functionality gets reliably 'fixed' for _all_ Apple customers, as soon as possible. I don't like seeing fellow Head-Fiers go through unnecessary hassle in order to enjoy their music, which is supposed to _reduce_ stress in their lives.


----------



## krismusic

Mython said:


> A cynical person might wonder if Apple might deliberately be trying to prevent 3rd-party CCK2-circumvention cables from working.
> 
> An _even more_ cynical person might even wonder if a hundred thousand genuine-Apple CCK2 customers might be forced to purchase CCK3s, making Apple another easy million dollars or more, in the process.
> 
> ...


I meant that the whole CCK workaround is a mess. I know the problem Chord have with Apple and I understand that they do not want to give an unreasonable amount of detail about their product into the public domain. Having said that Chord market the Mojo as a smartphone upgrade. IME. that aspect of the Mojo is an utter PITA.


----------



## corius

Mython said:


> ...
> On a more serious note, I hope CCK2 functionality gets reliably 'fixed' for _all_ Apple customers, as soon as possible. I don't like seeing fellow Head-Fiers go through unnecessary hassle in order to enjoy their music, which is supposed to _reduce_ stress in their lives.



I've just bought a pair of Audeze iSine 20s which have a DAC in their IOS lightning cable. Audeze have licensed the decryption technology from Apple and it makes for an elegant solution that doesn't need a CCK. I also had a TEAC portable amp that was similarly licensed.

It's a pity Chord didn't follow the same approach.


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> I meant that the whole CCK workaround is a mess. I know the problem Chord have with Apple and I understand that they do not want to give an unreasonable amount of detail about their product into the public domain. Having said that Chord market the Mojo as a smartphone upgrade. IME. that aspect of the Mojo is an utter PITA.





corius said:


> I've just bought a pair of Audeze iSine 20s which have a DAC in their IOS lightning cable. Audeze have licensed the decryption technology from Apple and it makes for an elegant solution that doesn't need a CCK. I also had a TEAC portable amp that was similarly licensed.
> 
> It's a pity Chord didn't follow the same approach.




Mojo is platform agnostic. It is _neutral_.

The blame for the inconvenience of CCK/MFI lies squarely at APPLE's door, for serving their own interests.

Sony are similarly selfish, in creating a proprietary encryption that doesn't need to exist, on their DAPs.


If other companies choose to kiss Apple's ring, then that is their prerogative, but I don't feel _any_ company is actually _obligated_ to do the same.

Blame the companies that enrypt the digital output, not the companies who have no wish to get involved in implementing and licensing proprietary decryption that has no legitimate need to exist in the marketplace.


----------



## krismusic

Mython said:


> Mojo is platform agnostic. It is _neutral_.
> 
> The blame for the inconvenience of CCK/MFI lies squarely at APPLE's door, for serving their own interests.
> 
> ...


I have no wish to bash Chord but this is seriously diminishing my enjoyment of thier product.


----------



## Mython

krismusic said:


> I have no wish to bash Chord but this is seriously diminishing my enjoyment of thier product.



*Apple* are to blame, *not *Chord, but it seems you are dead-set on pointing the finger of blame at Chord.

If you don't like MFI hassles, then why buy an iPhone?

I don't mean to seem argumentative, but it simply isn't fair to blame Chord for MFI, when they did not create the problem.


----------



## lwells (Apr 25, 2018)

Mython said:


> If you don't like MFI hassles, then why buy an iPhone?



Simple answer here. Apple makes the superior phone. Chord makes the superior DAC.

It’s just too bad there isn’t an elegant solution to use both at once.


----------



## cirodts

even with lg v20 it is not a happy combination I think


----------



## daberti

Mython said:


> A cynical person might wonder if Apple might deliberately be trying to prevent 3rd-party CCK2-circumvention cables from working.
> 
> An _even more_ cynical person might even wonder if a hundred thousand genuine-Apple CCK2 customers might be forced to purchase CCK3s, making Apple another easy million dollars or more, in the process.
> 
> ...



I'm with you. As a matter of facts Apple did it with a "CCK2-circumvention cable" I still own.

Back to Mojo: it is PERFECTLY understandable Chord's stance. I would do myself my utmost in order to not  disclose the results of some 30yrs of research and work.


----------



## Cann3dh33t (Apr 25, 2018)

Mython said:


> A cynical person might wonder if Apple might deliberately be trying to prevent 3rd-party CCK2-circumvention cables from working.
> 
> An _even more_ cynical person might even wonder if a hundred thousand genuine-Apple CCK2 customers might be forced to purchase CCK3s, making Apple another easy million dollars or more, in the process.
> 
> ...


I know my official CCK 2 stopped working a few IOS updates ago. I truely  believe apple “phased” them out to force the CCK 3 down everyone’s throat. smh


----------



## krismusic

Mython said:


> *Apple* are to blame, *not *Chord, but it seems you are dead-set on pointing the finger of blame at Chord.
> 
> If you don't like MFI hassles, then why buy an iPhone?
> 
> I don't mean to seem argumentative, but it simply isn't fair to blame Chord for MFI, when they did not create the problem.


Likewise I am not trying to be difficult. Just registering my experience. 


lwells said:


> Simple answer here. Apple makes thre superior phone. Chord makes the superior DAC.
> 
> It’s just too bad there isn’t an elegant solution to use both at once.


This exactly.


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> I want to buy the mojo but what is the mojo of the musical fidelity? how dac for hifi is the sound of the mojo better?


We can only suggest you equipment to demo.
We are inevitably biased, to some extent.
During the first few months of this thread, many people posted about visiting a dealer, to demo a Mojo, then walking out of the shop with a Mojo.
I believe that you should demo the Mojo. If you cannot demo, but buy blind, then I expect that you will find that you will find the Mojo outstanding for the price.
However i will always feel uneasy recommending that people buy the Mojo without a demo.


----------



## daberti

miketlse said:


> We can only suggest you equipment to demo.
> We are inevitably biased, to some extent.
> During the first few months of this thread, many people posted about visiting a dealer, to demo a Mojo, then walking out of the shop with a Mojo.
> I believe that you should demo the Mojo. If you cannot demo, but buy blind, then I expect that you will find that you will find the Mojo outstanding for the price.
> However i will always feel uneasy recommending that people buy the Mojo without a demo.



Definitely agree


----------



## turkayguner

I have bought Mojo without any chance to demo. Well, glad I did


----------



## krismusic

I heard the Mojo a couple of times at meets. Could hear no difference to the iPhone alone. Neither could two friends. After reading the designers posts on here I could not doubt his sincerity. Purchased the Mojo on a months trial. Many dealers offer this. That was eighteen months ago. I wouldn't want to be without the Mojo. I conclude that I am not good at detecting tiny differences in sound. It kind of crept up on me. Could all be delusion. Certainly makes me doubt my ability to audition gear! My suggestion is buy it on trial of at all possible.


----------



## baiyy1986

Hi there, just try to update my experience with mojo and Hibymusic, an app that I use to play DSD on my iPhone.
in the "advanced" setting there is one called Fixed output sampling rate which can support up to 192K fixed sampling.
When I used this function， I do find some difference when playing FLAC and MP3, anything lower than 192k really sounds better.
In here you can see I have image dragon for 44k, but on mojo, it shows 192k, it sounds even better to me.


----------



## surfgeorge

turkayguner said:


> I have bought Mojo without any chance to demo. Well, glad I did


Did the same, and I was really blown away, even with my "not-so-hot" B&O H6 Gen 2 headphones.
Yesterday I listened to a new track, kind of jazz-club atmosphere, minimalistic, with singer and people in the audience talking, and several times I took off the headphones instinctively because I thought there was someone around me.
(I found it as free download: "Cowboy Junkies" engineered for headphones)

Then there are friends who don't immediately hear a big difference.

I could more easily describe the effect like a photograph.
iPhones take amazing photos in a super convenient, ultraportable package, but they appear somewhat fake. If you look closely the colors are distorted from over saturation, the edges have halos from oversharpening, the skin on people looks waxy from noise reduction.
The SQ from the Mojo is like the same image taken with a much better camera and lens, and processed with a very detailed, natural presentation, much higher resolution, preservation of the textures, the dynamic range, the 3 dimensionality, like a fine art color print. You can dive into that sound image, explore details and detect nuances that got all lost in the iphone photo, and it all feels so real!
Of course, it is still an image, but what a difference!

Happy Mojo owner here


----------



## cirodts

Today I buy it, I use it with a western digital tv live in optical output, and with my lg v20.


----------



## surfgeorge

baiyy1986 said:


> Hi there, just try to update my experience with mojo and Hibymusic, an app that I use to play DSD on my iPhone.
> in the "advanced" setting there is one called Fixed output sampling rate which can support up to 192K fixed sampling.
> When I used this function， I do find some difference when playing FLAC and MP3, anything lower than 192k really sounds better.
> In here you can see I have image dragon for 44k, but on mojo, it shows 192k, it sounds even better to me.



That's interesting, considering that Rob Watts took a very clear position on the question of upsampling...

rob watts said: ↑
  Converting the original file into DSD or up-sampling is a very bad idea. The rule of thumb is to always maintain the original data as Mojo's processing power is way more complex and capable than any PC or mobile device.


----------



## cathee

krismusic said:


> Likewise I am not trying to be difficult. Just registering my experience.
> 
> This exactly.



I've been using this cable from Penon Audio that they make with an OG Apple CCK cable. It's served me well through all the iOS updates. 






Definitely a huge improvement in portability and "stackability" over a standard CCK + USB to mUSB set up.


----------



## bobeau (Apr 26, 2018)

cathee said:


> I've been using this cable from Penon Audio that they make with an OG Apple CCK cable. It's served me well through all the iOS updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it this one?

https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/blue-micro-usb-to-lightning-cable.html

This gives me pause though: "*It supports various formats decoding, but only supports up to the* IOS11.2.6 version."*

I bought a Meenova cable awhile back which worked great until the 10.3 mess.  Just tried it again and it works for maybe a minute or two.  See they have a new update so just purchased it, it's cheap enough to take a chance:

http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## Mython

bobeau said:


> I bought a Meenova cable awhile back which worked great until the 10.3 mess.  Just tried it again and it works for maybe a minute or two.




It is not random that I was reluctant to list the Meenova CCK-circumvention cable in post #3 (even though some people urged me to add it, there)

I have nothing against the company; it's just that I was never convinced that their circumvention method would be reliable, because there was conflicting feedback from users of the cable, in this thread.




bobeau said:


> See they have a new update so just purchased it ....l




I would be interested to know what they have done to update it.




bobeau said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/blue-micro-usb-to-lightning-cable.html
> 
> This gives me pause though: "*It supports various formats decoding, but only supports up to the* IOS11.2.6 version."*



That's interesting - seems to lend some weight to my recent remark about iOS updates often breaking functionality, and also that it _might_ be intentional.


----------



## cathee

bobeau said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/audio-cable/blue-micro-usb-to-lightning-cable.html
> 
> This gives me pause though: "*It supports various formats decoding, but only supports up to the* IOS11.2.6 version." *



Pretty much. I had to get the more expensive pure silver version because this one was out of stock when I got my Mojo (JULY '17). 

From my iPhone 7 then to iPhone X (iOS 11.3) now, I've had no problem at all.


----------



## bobeau

Mython said:


> It is not random that I was reluctant to list the Meenova CCK-circumvention cable in post #3 (even though some people urged me to add it, there)
> 
> I have nothing against the company; it's just that I was never convinced that their circumvention method would be reliable, because there was conflicting feedback from users of the cable, in this thread.It



It worked without a hitch for me, up until the time the CCK2 started failing as a circumvention method.  I guess it was probably a couple months and a hundred hours or so of listening, some 20+ connects/disconnects, before the iOS update came down that caused it to stop working.

My understanding is the CCK3 chip has a different means of indicated to iOS that it's a compliant device and that the newer cable is supposed to simulate that.  Not sure what the 11.2.6 business mentioned above would be referring to thougn.


----------



## bobeau

cathee said:


> Pretty much. I had to get the more expensive pure silver version because this one was out of stock when I got my Mojo (JULY '17).
> 
> From my iPhone 7 then to iPhone X (iOS 11.3) now, I've had no problem at all.



Cool.   I guess they're referring to something else beside standard connectivity then.  I'm only streaming from Tidal hifi, and it works w/ my older circumvention cable, but I randomly get the device incompatibility message pop up every minute or three.


----------



## glider

Quick random plug here from a fellow Mojo user. Messing around with a 3D printer I rustled up a printable desktop dock for the Mojo, in case anyone else fancies printing one for themselves:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2880226

Expect to do a small amount of customization for the USB cables of your choice, and feel free to remix.


----------



## rutter (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll be looking to buy two types of additional cables if I end up liking the Mojo- micro USB to USB for charging and using the Mojo with a computer (will want some length), and micro USB to micro USB OTG for use with a Samsung Galaxy S7. I'm not entirely confident about the selections I'd make. I saw one comment about an OTG cable used with a DAC/amp that it both drains the phone's battery and seriously degrades the sound, and I'm also wondering if it's possible to screw up the USB cable causing either problems with charging or worse sound. Help appreciated.

I know this stuff has been covered but I'd really like to know if I can screw up here.


----------



## MementoMori99 (Apr 27, 2018)

For those who are interested, I am selling my Moon Audio Blue Dragon 1-ft. USB A-to-Micro cable which I used to connect my Mojo to CCK 3.  The ad can be found in the "cables for sale" forum.


----------



## musickid

What does everyone think regarding mojo's handling of large orchestral pieces? Some reports indicate mojo has to work hard here say as an example compared to hugo 2 or is mojo fully up to the task and able to excel here too?


----------



## lwells

musickid said:


> What does everyone think regarding mojo's handling of large orchestral pieces? Some reports indicate mojo has to work hard here say as an example compared to hugo 2 or is mojo fully up to the task and able to excel here too?



Personally, I never cared for any orchestral music until I listened with the mojo.  I cannot compare to the Hugo though.


----------



## MementoMori99

The best sounding usb cable that connects my Mojo>CCK 3>iPhone 6s that I have come across is the Curious Cables 280mm Hugo Link for $160.  To my ears, it adds just enough detail without being excessive, a bit more clarity and presents sound in a musical and relatively full-bodied manner.


----------



## rutter

Just got my Mojo, nonresponsive when plugged into PC through the data port with the Windows 10 driver installed. Same with the generic Windows driver. I thought no charge would be necessary for a PC connection?


----------



## harpo1

rutter said:


> Just got my Mojo, nonresponsive when plugged into PC through the data port with the Windows 10 driver installed. Same with the generic Windows driver. I thought no charge would be necessary for a PC connection?


Wrong.  It uses the battery 100% of the time.  Plus you should charge it completely prior to first use.


----------



## rutter

O my God... I thought the battery was bypassed when connected to a PC!!! Anyway I can do that or is it always forced to use the battery? This might push me toward iDSD Micro BL. How does the sound of the Micro BL compare?


----------



## harpo1 (Apr 27, 2018)

rutter said:


> O my God... I thought the battery was bypassed when connected to a PC!!! Anyway I can do that or is it always forced to use the battery? This might push me toward iDSD Micro BL. How does the sound of the Micro BL compare?


They both use the battery no matter what.  If the mojo is fully charged prior to use it will just trickle charge when connected to the computer.  If the iDSD is powered off prior to connecting to the computer it will charge and play at the same time as well.  Once fully charged it will trickle charge as well as long as your not pushing to much power.  No way to bypass on either setup.


----------



## cirodts

Just received the mojo, excellent .... but please tell me how to charge? when switched off or with lights on, explain to me thank you.


----------



## rutter

That's false. If you turn on the Nano or the Micro after plugging it in the battery is bypassed. I've also been told by iFi that it doesn't charge and play simultaneously so you can prevent the battery from being constantly charged. This makes me question whether you actually know how the Mojo functions. I hope you're wrong or I might have to return it. Constant use of the battery is moronic.


----------



## rutter

cirodts said:


> Just received the mojo, excellent .... but please tell me how to charge? when switched off or with lights on, explain to me thank you.



Plug the cable into the charging port on the Mojo and connect to a computer or a charging device. If you flip the Mojo over the wrong way (another great design choice) you should see a little light indicating it's charging.

Here's what iFi say about how their devices take care of the battery:

https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx162YMN29B2I6/
https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx14EH1F2WYCA5I/

If Chord screwed up here that might be a deal-breaker for me. You can't mess with the battery on a device like this.


----------



## bobeau (Apr 27, 2018)

rutter said:


> That's false. If you turn on the Nano or the Micro after plugging it in the battery is bypassed. I've also been told by iFi that it doesn't charge and play simultaneously so you can prevent the battery from being constantly charged. This makes me question whether you actually know how the Mojo functions. I hope you're wrong or I might have to return it. Constant use of the battery is moronic.



It's how the Mojo functions.  Keep in mind there is a SQ advantage to being run off the battery insofar that it doesn't have to deal with EMI issues from an external PS.

Many years ago I had an Ack! dAck! which was a desktop DAC using a battery PS.  This was touted as a feature.

Unlike the Ack! you can actually charge the Mojo's battery while using it at the same time.


----------



## harpo1 (Apr 27, 2018)

rutter said:


> That's false. If you turn on the Nano or the Micro after plugging it in the battery is bypassed. I've also been told by iFi that it doesn't charge and play simultaneously so you can prevent the battery from being constantly charged. This makes me question whether you actually know how the Mojo functions. I hope you're wrong or I might have to return it. Constant use of the battery is moronic.


Only in Eco mode.  http://support.ifi-audio.com/kb/faq.php?id=57.   You're partially right.  It doesn't charge but if you're in Normal or Turbo mode the battery will drain.


----------



## cirodts

thanks, but do I have to turn it off while charging? can I use a quick smartphone charger?


----------



## rutter (Apr 27, 2018)

cirodts said:


> thanks, but do I have to turn it off while charging? can I use a quick smartphone charger?



If you use a second cable you can use the Mojo as well as charge it, but it might get uncomfortably hot for you. The device should be safe.

I'll ask iFi to clarify the contradiction about whether the battery is being charged simultaneously, but going by their answers on Amazon the battery seems much better preserved. God forbid the Mojo battery starts going downhill that would brick the whole device and its life is limited by default.


----------



## harpo1

rutter said:


> If you use a second cable you can use the Mojo as well as charge it, but it might get uncomfortably hot for you. The device should be safe.
> 
> I'll ask iFi to clarify the contradiction about whether the battery is being charged simultaneously, but going by their answers on Amazon the battery seems much better preserved. God forbid the Mojo battery starts going downhill that would brick the whole device and its life is limited by default.


The micro iDSD doesn't charge if turned off prior to connecting.  However, it will use and drain the battery in Normal or Turbo mode.  The mojo if fully charged prior to using it and connected to a power source will trickle charge when needed.  However, it is not recommended to leave it plugged into power 24/7.  Quite a few people have destroyed their battery by doing this.


----------



## rutter (Apr 27, 2018)

Is it considered plugged into power if it's connected to a computer through the listening port? I'd be flabbergasted if it basically cannot be used as a desktop DAC/amp in addition to being portable. You also seem to be misinterpreting that FAQ, what's written there implies more of a trickle than a straight drain as well. Let's see what iFi say about the contradiction.


----------



## harpo1 (Apr 27, 2018)

rutter said:


> Is it considered plugged into power if it's connected to a computer through the listening port? I'd be flabbergasted if it basically cannot be used as a desktop DAC/amp in addition to being portable. You also seem to be misinterpreting that FAQ, what's written there implies more of a trickle than a straight drain as well. Let's see what iFi say about the contradiction.


I own them both.  The iDSD doesn't charge when connected to a computer if the iDSD is powered off prior to connecting.  The mojo charges if both connections are used.

The iDSD will use USB power and the battery if needed (Normal and Turbo mode).


----------



## rutter

Do you own the Black Label? How would you compare their sound? Is the Micro something you just can't fit into a pocket?

I won't leave the Mojo with both connections constantly but having to recharge the battery even through desktop use I find pretty alarming, not to mention a little annoying. What exactly is the trickle rate? How long does the battery last through a PC?


----------



## cirodts

I can upload it with this.


----------



## turkayguner

rutter said:


> Is it considered plugged into power if it's connected to a computer through the listening port? I'd be flabbergasted if it basically cannot be used as a desktop DAC/amp in addition to being portable. You also seem to be misinterpreting that FAQ, what's written there implies more of a trickle than a straight drain as well. Let's see what iFi say about the contradiction. Did you read the Amazon responses at all or am I offending Chord too much for your sensibility?


Cars are designed to travel. Yes you can pretty much do anything in it, possibly you can also live in a car if you want but the main purpose is travelling.

Mojo is designed to be used on the go. It can be used as a desktop DAC but it doesn't mean it can be used permanently. For the battery maximization you can search in the thread. It has been answered so many times already.


----------



## cirodts

if I press the volume buttons at the same time the lights become brighter, why?


----------



## dontfeedphils

cirodts said:


> if I press the volume buttons at the same time the lights become brighter, why?



Because that's what it's supposed to do.  [Read manual]


----------



## cirodts

sorry for me the manual is not out so I ask.


----------



## AndrewH13

cirodts said:


> sorry for me the manual is not out so I ask.



Press again and they dim!


----------



## cirodts

AndrewH13 said:


> Press again and they dim!


thanks


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> sorry for me the manual is not out so I ask.


The FAQ in post #3 contains far more information than is in most user manuals.
There was also a Head-Fi wiki devoted to mojo, but the link does not seem to work any more.
The official Chord FAQ is here, and it does describe how to cycle between, the two levels of ball brightness.
Hope this helps.


----------



## cathee (Apr 27, 2018)

FWIW I actually agree the Mojo can be very annoying at time, but alas it's mostly for portable use. Also re: "money doesn't buy you maturity", agreed as well. In personal experience, I've actually found it to be the exact opposite.


----------



## cirodts

the mojo is really amazing as it sounds


----------



## AxelCloris

We've removed some off-topic and personal posts from the thread. Please keep the discussion within our Posting Guidelines. Thanks everyone.


----------



## krismusic

AxelCloris said:


> We've removed some off-topic and personal posts from the thread. Please keep the discussion within our Posting Guidelines. Thanks everyone.


Thanks for keeping us straight.


----------



## cirodts

I bought fiio x1, fiio x5. ibasso dx80, ak junior. onkio dpx 1 ect ... now I have mojo and smartphone and I wonder .... I could buy it before all these dap.


----------



## DBaldock9

I'm tempted by the FPGA DAC technology of the Chord products, and I like the size of the Mojo - but I'm turned off by the actual looks of the device.
Back in 2016, when I was looking for an external DAC / Amp, I considered the Mojo, but ended up with an iFi Micro iDSD (more conventional rotary Volume, with Headphone Amp & Pre-Amp outputs).


----------



## maxh22

DBaldock9 said:


> I'm tempted by the FPGA DAC technology of the Chord products, and I like the size of the Mojo - but I'm turned off by the actual looks of the device.
> Back in 2016, when I was looking for an external DAC / Amp, I considered the Mojo, but ended up with an iFi Micro iDSD (more conventional rotary Volume, with Headphone Amp & Pre-Amp outputs).



Don't let its looks fool you it's one hell of a musical device! 

I know some people who thought Mojo looked weird when they looked at the pics but once they held it in their hand and played with the cute little marbles it really grew on them!


----------



## musickid

To go back to my point what does everyone think of mojo's ability with regards to full scale orchestral music? Does it lack hugo2's capability to handle fast transients with this kind of music or is that nonsense?


----------



## turkayguner (Apr 28, 2018)

Orchestral music sounds fan-tas-tic with Mojo. So natural with all those dynamics. Not only the orchestra, you can also feel the room, hall or wherever the piece is recorded at. It is absolutely a joy to listen to well recorded classical or jazz albums.

Before Mojo, I was always trying to find studio recordings because live performances always sounded weak, far from being fun. Now I can close my eyes and tell you where do all the orchestra members stand, or I can tell where the soloist turns to or I can hear different viola or trumpet sections when there are more than one playing at the same time. Today I am leaning towards live recordings just because I have Mojo.


----------



## musickid

Great reply thanks.


----------



## cirodts

yesterday arrived the mojo ........... 1 hour of burn-in and the sound and something incredible.


----------



## musickid

Congratulations cirodts.


----------



## Mython

cirodts said:


> yesterday arrived the mojo ........... 1 hour of burn-in and the sound and something incredible.



Congratulations - did you find out that the AR-M2 can feed a digital signal to Mojo, or are you using something else?


----------



## cirodts

hello, for now I'm using a lg v20 with player hiby. the result mojo exceptional, the mojo is just a magic box.


----------



## cirodts

why in line out the volume lights are not blue


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> why in line out the volume lights are not blue


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2259#post-13743426

Headphone out and line out (double blue) use the same output stage, there is no separate amp for line out.
Chord uses the term line out to refer to just a shortcut to using the headphone out, with a preset 3V output.
This does initially confuse quite a few owners.

If you use line out, and change none of the settings, the mojo will not remember the line out mode when you switch off.
If instead you do change anything, eg by pressing one of the volume balls to change the volume, you have 'technically' left the Chord line out mode, and returned to headphone mode.
Mojo will remember this volume, when you next switch on.

There are many owners who use their Mojo in traditional line out mode.
This means use the Chord line out mode, to initially select 3V, then use the volume buttons to fine tune the voltage to suit their preamp/amp. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-547#post-12214124

Hope this helps.


----------



## cirodts

thanks, the problem is that by pressing the three keys the lights are not blue remain at the volume originally left, so it does not go in line out.


----------



## jarnopp

cirodts said:


> thanks, the problem is that by pressing the three keys the lights are not blue remain at the volume originally left, so it does not go in line out.



Are you pressing them from Mojo power off state?  Mojo must be powered off, then press both volume buttons and hold down, then press power on while still holding down the volume buttons.


----------



## RiseFall123

What iOS player are you using actually with Mojo?


----------



## cirodts

Usato wd tv live


----------



## Mython (Apr 29, 2018)

Are you sure the TV isn't automatically upsampling everything to a high sample rate?

(credit to RiseFall123, as I'm guessing this was why the question was asked)


It may not be; it's just that sometimes people get a bit confused with the colour buttons and what they represent.

Some devices try to upsample all files, automatically, instead of respecting the original bitrate. For example, Android devices like to upsample everything to 24bit/192khz, which is why it is necessary to use an app like USB Audio Player Pro ('UAPP') or Hiby, to bypass the upsampling.


Your situation is a bit confusing, because yesterday you said:



cirodts said:


> hello, for now I'm using a lg v20 with player hiby. the result mojo exceptional, the mojo is just a magic box.



and now you are saying you are using:



cirodts said:


> Usato wd tv live


----------



## cirodts

Hi, I use the mojo with the v20 with excellent results and I use it with wd tv live in optic at the mojo and pei in the amplifier with modest results.


----------



## cirodts

is it true that the mojo makes the maximum usb output?


----------



## pithyginger63 (Apr 30, 2018)

what apps do you guys use on Android? I've been using neutron mp but it's not playing with the mojo nicely, with frequent errors that require restarting the phone which for some reason, sometimes doesn't work. what app works best? I have dsds too

edit: i downloaded uapp but it keeps giving me error starting playback


----------



## cirodts

hiby


----------



## pithyginger63

cirodts said:


> hiby


thx, hiby is playing but theres clicks on dsd files, do you know how to solve that?


----------



## cirodts

hello, I also noticed annoying clik before the song.


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> hello, I also noticed annoying clik before the song.


Some apps lose the first half second of a track, and this has been described in post #3

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12159983

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/7245#post_12179712

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7995#post_12207379


ALSO SEE:

_Foobar_:

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11955#post_12372725

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13125#post_12417607


(_J-River_* general *set-up, on MBP):

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11685#post_12359925

and this may also be of interest


Some apps cause issues when the sampling rate of a new track, differs from the previous track.
Mojo is unaware of this change, and receives data that has a different sampling rate to what it was expecting.
Rather than play electronic noise, the Mojo is coded to mute the output, whilst it adjusts to the new sampling rate.  

ALSO SEE (*regardless* of which playback software is used): www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9780#post_12277215


----------



## cirodts

miketlse said:


> Some apps lose the first half second of a track, and this has been described in post #3
> 
> www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12159983
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## cirodts

But after 100 hours of burn-in the mojo improves or are just nuances?


----------



## deafmutelame (Apr 30, 2018)

cirodts said:


> But after 100 hours of burn-in the mojo improves or are just nuances?



I don't believe in "burn-in". Very especially on a DAC vs. on a speaker. Placebo at its best. But you could ask the same question in the Sound & Science forum and see what they come up with:

https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sound-science.133/


----------



## cirodts

mojo s excellent smartphone sound but mojo and hifi system via optical disappointed me


----------



## surfgeorge (May 1, 2018)

musickid said:


> To go back to my point what does everyone think of mojo's ability with regards to full scale orchestral music? Does it lack hugo2's capability to handle fast transients with this kind of music or is that nonsense?





musickid said:


> To go back to my point what does everyone think of mojo's ability with regards to full scale orchestral music? Does it lack hugo2's capability to handle fast transients with this kind of music or is that nonsense?


Turkayguner already answered this question in full - but I did some comparison to home system, a 2k belt driven CD drive with a 4k Euro DAC from 2002, and think that could be another interesting data point.

Tonally, the Mojo and DAC/drive combo are very similar, but there are 3 obvious areas where the Mojo is distinctly different:
The soundstage is much deeper with the Mojo, Diana Krall in "Peel me a Grape" stands much further away, seeming almost a little distant compared to the more forward (and a bit more intimate) presentation from the DAC/drive. Mojo also positions the elements with much more precision in space.

Then there is a slightly faster response of the Mojo, a bit more foot-tapping rythm. I have a piece with really tough percussion music, in which the musicians are hitting metal pipes with (I guess) metal wrenches, a real challenge to reproduce realistically. My DAC/drive combo is doing that very well, but the Mojo is maybe a bit faster still.

And the third difference is orchestral music, and here the difference is pretty huge - in favor of the Mojo! It really keeps the elements separated MUCH better than the regular DAC/drive combo.
I have never heard the Hugo, but I am really impressed be Mojo's performance especially with orchestras.

I am starting to think about selling my big, heavy CD drive and DAC, and either getting a second Mojo for stationary use or something higher up the line from Chord.

Cheers!
PS: photos of the mighty Karan Acoustics KA 180i with the equally mighty Mojo and a humble but useful Cayin N3 as remote controllable source


----------



## musickid

fantastic.


----------



## surfratt

Which  cables (that work with current iOS) would you recommend to connect Mojo to iPhone?  Also, if you have available, let me know


----------



## headfry (Apr 30, 2018)

surfratt said:


> Which  cables (that work with current iOS) would you recommend to connect Mojo to iPhone?  Also, if you have available, let me know




The Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, together with the bundled micro USB cable
works and sounds very musical.


----------



## cathee

headfry said:


> The Apple Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter, *together with the bundled USB cable
> works and sounds very musical*.



Never understood how a data cable can affect the sound but to each their own.

But a few pages ago we just discussed this and if you want something a bit more compact Penon Audio makes an all-in-one cable with original Apple CCK cables and mine has been working perfectly since July without any hiccups.

EDIT: spelling


----------



## turkayguner

surfratt said:


> Which  cables (that work with current iOS) would you recommend to connect Mojo to iPhone?  Also, if you have available, let me know



Any pricier data cable will give you I guess better looks or reliability or portability but nothing more about audio quality.

An Apple CCK is a must if you won't get the extension module which is sold by Chord (the cable pack). It adds to portability if you are gonna use it with a mobile phone. But it also forces you to use Mojo without a case.

Any usb micro to standard usb will do. Shorter ones are better. If you can find a cable with a ferrite choke it is even better because it eliminates or reduces the noises coming from cellphone/wifi reception. You won't need a ferrite choke if you gonna use your phone in airplane mode. Ferrite chokes can be bought seperately. It is easy to install.


----------



## cirodts

surfgeorge said:


> Turkayguner already answered this question in full - but I did some comparison to home system, a 2k belt driven CD drive with a 4k Euro DAC from 2002, and think that could be another interesting data point.
> 
> Tonally, the Mojo and DAC/drive combo are very similar, but there are 3 obvious areas where the Mojo is distinctly different:
> The soundstage is much deeper with the Mojo, Diana Krall in "Peel me a Grape" stands much further away, seeming almost a little distant compared to the more forward (and a bit more intimate) presentation from the DAC/drive. Mojo also positions the elements with much more precision in space.
> ...


link me the cable between the player and the mojo?


----------



## cirodts

I'm not an expert and for this I ask for your help, many users have helped me.
But you realize that you attacked me because I'm incompetent and I do not add value to the discussion !!!


----------



## Leo888

Hi guys, a shout out to Matt for going the extra mile in assisting to get my Mojo serviced. It is up and running again.

Not forgetting all the members who have offered their thoughts and guidance. Thanks guys.

Cheers.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

Leo888 said:


> Hi guys, a shout out to Matt for going the extra mile in assisting to get my Mojo serviced. It is up and running again.
> 
> Not forgetting all the members who have offered their thoughts and guidance. Thanks guys.
> 
> Cheers.


I also need to echo these sentiments.
It was with this forums members encouragement to follow up with Chord on 
a battery issue and reaching out to my local 
retailer (Music to my ear) to resolve this issue. The device is at the repair shop now and I’m eagerly awaiting its arrival!
Cheers!


----------



## bobeau

bobeau said:


> It worked without a hitch for me, up until the time the CCK2 started failing as a circumvention method.  I guess it was probably a couple months and a hundred hours or so of listening, some 20+ connects/disconnects, before the iOS update came down that caused it to stop working.
> 
> My understanding is the CCK3 chip has a different means of indicated to iOS that it's a compliant device and that the newer cable is supposed to simulate that.  Not sure what the 11.2.6 business mentioned above would be referring to thougn.



Just an update for the newer Meenova cable - has been working without issue over the past 24 hours.  I've spent at least a few hours listening, plugged/unplugged a few times.  It's so nice to be able to use my iPhone w/ Mojo again.


----------



## bobeau

turkayguner said:


> An Apple CCK is a must if you won't get the extension module which is sold by Chord (the cable pack).



It's not.  As mentioned a bit earlier in this thread there are a couple cables which trick the phone into believing the Mojo is a compliant device.  This is the one I just picked up and it works great, plus it's about half the cost of a CCK

http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## turkayguner

bobeau said:


> It's not.  As mentioned a bit earlier in this thread there are a couple cables which trick the phone into believing the Mojo is a compliant device.  This is the one I just picked up and it works great, plus it's about half the cost of a CCK
> 
> http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html



I love this forum! Thanks for sharing this. I will use my Mojo with the Hiby R3, so I bought Shanling L2 cable for it. But if one day I come back to iPhone as a transport, I will buy the cable you have linked.


----------



## Mython

bobeau said:


> It's not.  As mentioned a bit earlier in this thread there are a couple cables which trick the phone into believing the Mojo is a compliant device.  This is the one I just picked up and it works great, plus it's about half the cost of a CCK
> 
> http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html




OK, I've relented, and added the Meenova cable to the bottom of post #4 (because I can no longer edit posts #2 and #3)


----------



## bobeau

turkayguner said:


> I love this forum! Thanks for sharing this. I will use my Mojo with the Hiby R3, so I bought Shanling L2 cable for it. But if one day I come back to iPhone as a transport, I will buy the cable you have linked.



Yeah, for me this is a minor lifesaver.  I'm a remote working software dev and often work out of cafes that have wifi too sketchy to reliably stream Tidal hifi.  So much nicer in those situations to have a tidy stack of my iPhone 6SE/mojo on a cramped table w/ my MBP and large mocha/latte/bagel, etc.


----------



## Jdnoss

bobeau said:


> Just an update for the newer Meenova cable - has been working without issue over the past 24 hours.  I've spent at least a few hours listening, plugged/unplugged a few times.  It's so nice to be able to use my iPhone w/ Mojo again.



What version of IOS are you using. I noticed that the Penon Audio cable says it is only good up to 11.2.6 and no 11.3


----------



## pithyginger63

So I've been getting buzzing noises when my mojo is plugged into my phone. I first thought it might be what people say is rfi or something idk, and it goes away with airplane mode. I don't want to set my phone to airplane mode all the time but the buzzing is really bad at times. I did some testing and noticed that the buzzing is only present when the phone is part of the system. If i plug the mojo into my computer and have my phone sitting atop my mojo, theres is no buzzing problem. anyone know how to fix it without relying on airplane mode?


----------



## 435279

pithyginger63 said:


> So I've been getting buzzing noises when my mojo is plugged into my phone. I first thought it might be what people say is rfi or something idk, and it goes away with airplane mode. I don't want to set my phone to airplane mode all the time but the buzzing is really bad at times. I did some testing and noticed that the buzzing is only present when the phone is part of the system. If i plug the mojo into my computer and have my phone sitting atop my mojo, theres is no buzzing problem. anyone know how to fix it without relying on airplane mode?



Get a Poly  Or keep the wires away from the the phone. The interference is caused by the phone's magnetic field generating small currents in the wires and the Mojo itself. Use a ferrite core on the USB input. I find a good quality twisted or well screened cable on the IEM or Headphone cable helps too.


----------



## Mython (May 2, 2018)

pithyginger63 said:


> So I've been getting buzzing noises when my mojo is plugged into my phone. I first thought it might be what people say is rfi or something idk, and it goes away with airplane mode. I don't want to set my phone to airplane mode all the time but the buzzing is really bad at times. I did some testing and noticed that the buzzing is only present when the phone is part of the system. If i plug the mojo into my computer and have my phone sitting atop my mojo, theres is no buzzing problem. anyone know how to fix it without relying on airplane mode?




Just for the sake of troubleshooting the issue, it _might_ be worth trying an alternative cable, just fo check that your cable doesn't have a dodgy connection at one end or the other, or a dodgy CCK chip connection, or even a dodgy strand of wire within the sheath.


----------



## krismusic

pithyginger63 said:


> So I've been getting buzzing noises when my mojo is plugged into my phone. I first thought it might be what people say is rfi or something idk, and it goes away with airplane mode. I don't want to set my phone to airplane mode all the time but the buzzing is really bad at times. I did some testing and noticed that the buzzing is only present when the phone is part of the system. If i plug the mojo into my computer and have my phone sitting atop my mojo, theres is no buzzing problem. anyone know how to fix it without relying on airplane mode?


What phone is it?


----------



## pithyginger63

krismusic said:


> What phone is it?


lg v30


----------



## cirodts

II have the v20 I have no problem, use as hiby player and let us know


----------



## bobeau (May 2, 2018)

Jdnoss said:


> What version of IOS are you using. I noticed that the Penon Audio cable says it is only good up to 11.2.6 and no 11.3



I'm at 11.3.  A Penon Audio owner also piped in and said they're on 11.3 with no issues, have had the cable since last summer without incident.

The caveat on my end is I'm only playing hifi thru Tidal, so no high res.  The Penon Audio description says something about "formats decoding", so perhaps that's what it's getting at.

Also per the conversation directly above, I haven't noticed any buzzing in the audio stream and am not putting my iPhone in airplane mode - I'm very familiar with that buzzing too and have fought it in the past.  Haven't really put it through its paces yet in areas with marginal reception though.


----------



## daberti

turkayguner said:


> If you can find a cable with a ferrite choke it is even better because it eliminates or reduces the noises coming from cellphone/wifi reception. You won't need a ferrite choke if you gonna use your phone in airplane mode. Ferrite chokes can be bought seperately. It is easy to install.



Where to find online in EU?
TIA


----------



## musickid

Does using chords quarter inch to 3.5mm adaptor generally have any negative effect on sq as opposed to plugging the headphone directly into mojo? The metal on metal contact? In my situation my oppo pm1 3.5mm jack does not fit mojo so i use the adaptor.


----------



## Mython (May 2, 2018)

daberti said:


> Where to find online in EU?
> TIA



You can find chokes on Amazon

www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2/257-6185714-7616656?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ferrite+choke

I suggest you accurately measure the outside diameter (the thickness) of your cable, and then buy ferrites that have an internal diameter that is as close-fitting for your cable as possible.


----------



## daberti

Mython said:


> You can find chokes on Amazon
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2/257-6185714-7616656?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ferrite+choke
> 
> I suggest you accurately measure the outside diameter (the thickness) of your cable, and then buy ferrites that have an internal diameter that is as close-fitting for your cable as possible.



Thanks for that! I've a Mitutoyo caliper at the ready


----------



## Mython

I'll wager a whole $5 you end up buying 5mm ferrites!


----------



## miketlse

daberti said:


> Where to find online in EU?
> TIA


I bought willful ferrites, but they don't seem to sell them anymore.
There are quite a few other sellers, such as this https://www.amazon.fr/TOOGOO-filtre-noyau-ferrite-supprimer/dp/B00F4MEBKO .
@Mython is correct to advise buying ferrites, with an internal diameter that matches your cable.


----------



## maxh22

musickid said:


> Does using chords quarter inch to 3.5mm adaptor generally have any negative effect on sq as opposed to plugging the headphone directly into mojo? The metal on metal contact? In my situation my oppo pm1 3.5mm jack does not fit mojo so i use the adaptor.



I would get a different cable or maybe buy the AQ quarter inch adapter. Few weeks ago I tried plugging in the Nighthawks into the quarter inch jack using a regular gold plated adapter and after 10 mins of listening the only thing I could think of was how veiled the sound was from how I remember it.

Plugged direct with no adapter and depth and transparency improved by a lot!


----------



## daberti

miketlse said:


> I bought willful ferrites, but they don't seem to sell them anymore.
> There are quite a few other sellers, such as this https://www.amazon.fr/TOOGOO-filtre-noyau-ferrite-supprimer/dp/B00F4MEBKO .
> @Mython is correct to advise buying ferrites, with an internal diameter that matches your cable.



Thanks mate


----------



## daberti

Mython said:


> I'll wager a whole $5 you end up buying 5mm ferrites!



Well, actually the USB to MicroUsb cable is fully shielded, so I'll have to check the CCK 3.

BTW folks: yet another iOS available and presumably other CCK 2 failures


----------



## acia

Battery bulging seriously. 

Anyone knows the dimensions of the battery that will fit please?


----------



## miketlse

acia said:


> Battery bulging seriously.
> 
> Anyone knows the dimensions of the battery that will fit please?


Contact your dealer, or the chord support number, and normally chord can ship a battery to your dealer.


----------



## surfgeorge (May 3, 2018)

Working on a 3D printed case for the Mojo. First prototype done, will need a few more iterations, but looks promising!
Later I am planning to do another version of the case to stack the Mojo with a Hiby R3, to add touch-screen UI, storage and connectivity to the Mojo.


----------



## acia

miketlse said:


> Contact your dealer, or the chord support number, and normally chord can ship a battery to your dealer.




I did emailed chord through its homepage. 

So far no response.  

Second time found the battery bulging.  

It is so bad that even the upper half of the case starts bulging too.  IE it is no longer flat. 

Thus, I would love to find third party battery.  But would like to know what is the max dimensions that I could put it in.


----------



## surfgeorge

acia said:


> I did emailed chord through its homepage.
> 
> So far no response.
> 
> ...



That sounds really bad.
The pressure in the battery (and on the PCB) must be enormous to bend the aluminum case!!!
Really hope the PCB is fine and you can get the case back to normal.

Generally, LiPo batteries "puff" from abuse, like deep discharge, overcharging, or overheating.
I am really wondering how the battery could get damaged like that in the Mojo, since it should never see that kind of conditions.

Could you share more information about the history of your Mojo and battery issues?
How long did the first battery last, how much did you use it, how did you charge it? Did you notice elevated temperatures?
How did you find out that the first battery was dead, and where did you get it replaced?
How long did the second battery last? Any changes in your use of the equipment compared to the first battery?


----------



## acia

surfgeorge said:


> That sounds really bad.
> The pressure in the battery (and on the PCB) must be enormous to bend the aluminum case!!!
> Really hope the PCB is fine and you can get the case back to normal.
> 
> ...


Each lasting around exactly 1 year.  Second battery obtained through chord.  

Second case.  IE now. Much more serious than the first one.

No abuse. 

Just use it with usb always plugged in as advised by chord. 

I am happy to pay. But don't expect the battery to bulge again. 

Thus would like to put in third party battery instead.  

Since official battery no good anyway.


----------



## miketlse

acia said:


> Each lasting around exactly 1 year.  Second battery obtained through chord.
> 
> Second case.  IE now. Much more serious than the first one.
> 
> ...


The simple answer is that there are no third party suppliers - it is a battery that was designed to chord specifications.
Because this is your second battery failure, it will probably be a good idea for @Matt Bartlett to have visibility of your issue.


----------



## surfgeorge (May 3, 2018)

@acia :
I kind of expected the answer that the Mojo was continuously charging.
Through my profession in automotive engineering and experience I learned quite a bit about battery beavior.
One key finding of the last years was about aging of batteries, specifically that constant, higher than normal temperatures lead to pre-mature aging, capacity and performance loss.
That's the reason for newer hybrid and electric vehicles having active battery conditioning even when the car is not in use, to keep the temperature in the "normal" range. 

The Mojo does get pretty warm when charging, certainly warm enough for that accelerated aging.
I personally believe that despite the statement from Chord, it's not a good idea to leave the Mojo connected to the charger all the time.

I am thinking myself of using the Mojo in a Hifi system, but I think I'll be charging it only when necessary...

Good luck!


----------



## acia

miketlse said:


> The simple answer is that there are no third party suppliers - it is a battery that was designed to chord specifications.
> Because this is your second battery failure, it will probably be a good idea for @Matt Bartlett to have visibility of your issue.


Who's Matt?  No one from chord contacted me so far.  

I could use the mojo over 8 hours per day.  

Always connected to usb as recommended by chord.  

There are quite a few 7.4 v lithium ion battery I found. Just want to know the max dimensions that it could fit in mojo.


----------



## acia

surfgeorge said:


> @acia :
> I kind of expected the answer that the Mojo was continuously charging.
> Through my profession in automotive engineering and experience I learned quite a bit about battery beavior.
> One key finding of the last years was about aging of batteries, specifically that constant, higher than normal temperatures lead to pre-mature aging, capacity and performance loss.
> ...


Mojo could operate without battery.  

However, I am a mobile user.  Thus, taking out the battery isn't really an option for me.


----------



## 435279

acia said:


> Just use it with usb always plugged in as advised by chord.



Chord don't advise that Mojo is always left plugged-in, what they say (IMHO this not true either) is no harm will be done to the battery if its left constantly charging. There is evidence from yourself and others that damage will be done to the battery if its left charging, I suspect the battery is overcharging when left permanently connected.

Myself and I'm sure others are still on their first battery two years+ after buying Mojo by using best practice lipo care.


----------



## 435279

acia said:


> There are quite a few 7.4 v lithium ion battery I found. Just want to know the max dimensions that it could fit in mojo.



Make sure to get one with an in-built BMS circuit, and not an RC style battery that simply has two cells wired in series, let us know what you find I would be interested in an "equivalent" battery if/when mine fails.


----------



## acia

SteveOliver said:


> Make sure to get one with an in-built BMS circuit, and not an RC style battery that simply has two cells wired in series, let us know what you find I would be interested in an "equivalent" battery if/when mine fails.


What is BMS?  

Yep. Was looking into RC battery. 

It seems that best would be wait for chord to reply. Or just wait for it to explode. 

Would be using audeze mobius when they arrive. Thus, even mojo may become redundant anyway.


----------



## 435279 (May 3, 2018)

acia said:


> What is BMS?
> 
> Yep. Was looking into RC battery.
> 
> ...



BMS=battery management system. It looks after the balancing and over and under discharge state of the battery.


----------



## daberti (May 4, 2018)

There is something in Mojo's battery charging curve that does not convince me.
I charged with Anker 40W 5-ports Turbo USB Power Adapter, Model Number 71AN7105, powering CUA (computerized usb analyzer) AVHzY CT-2 (latest firmware) and stock USB-to-USB-Micro cable.

Mojo discharged to Green battery light indicator by playing various Hi-Res files via JRiver MC 23. Volume level ten clicks below from lowest double-red and RHA-T20i connected. Once green appeared I put Mojo to off and let it rest one hour to let it cool down.
This is the charging plot. Plotting starts at 0.1A and was set to end at 0.1A as well, but that never happened.
That is, I stopped it manually after having seen that the less than 0.15A charging started at 2hrs and 34 min was STILL ongoing at 5hrs and  22 min.
Granted, at that time the white charging light was off but what is it that 0.14nn A charging that goes on forever?
Same happened with different USB power sources. BTW.
So are we dealing with some parasitic drain? Where does it come from? Maybe from batteries' own PCB?
First time ever I've seen such a charging plot.

Anyway, with Mojo resting charged, off and unplugged the whole night and in the same testing conditions, in the first afternoon I changed plotting end at 0.150A (i.e. 2 seconds below that would have triggered plotting stop). Plotting start unchanged at 0.1A .
This is the plot. Slightly less than 24minutes to see white light going off. But once again the tester's own display was showing that 0.14xx A .


----------



## miketlse

acia said:


> Who's Matt?  No one from chord contacted me so far.
> 
> I could use the mojo over 8 hours per day.
> 
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-623#post-14216125
Matt is the Production Director, and is active on the Chord threads, providing user support.


----------



## maxh22

If someone is looking for a new OTG cable for their android device I just found what looks to be a very good one:


Constructed with corrosion-resistant, gold-plated connectors for optimal signal.

Imported TDK magnetic ring, condusive to reducing electromagnetic/radio frequency interference.Wire core with purified No-Oxygen copper tin plating, and foil&braid shielding provides superior cable performance, error-free data transmission.Wire core with purified No-Oxygen copper tin plating, and foil&braid shielding provides superior cable performance, error-free data transmission.

Wire core with purified No-Oxygen copper tin plating, and foil&braid shielding provides superior cable performance, error-free data transmission.
https://www.amazon.com/Cable-PHA-1，...F8&qid=1525365680&sr=8-20&keywords=chord+mojo


----------



## x RELIC x

acia said:


> Just use it with usb always plugged in



Yeah, don’t do that. Unplug when the battery is full and not in use.


----------



## Mython

acia said:


> Who's Matt?  No one from chord contacted me so far.



I'm sorry to hear about your battery issue. Rest assured, Chord will try to assist you in obtaining a replacement battery.

As others have already remarked, it is unwise to try a generic cell with Mojo, as the original cell was developed specifically for Mojo. Not to say that it would be _impossible_ to use a generic cell, but better to protect your Mojo investment by just using the cell carefully designed to suit Mojo best. Might save a few tears, in the longrun.

With regard to Chord not yet responding, try PM-ing Matt here:

https://www.head-fi.org/conversations/add?to=Matt+Bartlett

...and although it's not an excuse, I should add that a _mitigating_ circumstance is that the Chord HQ team have a lot on their respective plates at the moment, what with preparing for the *Munich High-End 2018 show*.
_
Perhaps_ your message may be in someone's e-mail inbox, whilst they are distracted with show preparations?


Whatever the case, if you get no PM response from Matt, and no e-mail response, please don't fret - just PM me and I'll try to assist you.


----------



## ZappaMan

I think new version of roon 1.5 has better mojo graphics ... though it still says poly is uncertified.


----------



## Adu

Mojo sound incredible with  proper source (transport)...today I compared the sound of Mojo with my old Fiio X5 (I)...Chord smash it; X5 sound thin.
Otherwise X5(I) as transport, on coaxial it’s the best source that I had.


----------



## Paiceyfan

Any recommendations for a desktop amp to pair with Mojo and Andrew Jones Pioneer floorstanders for hard/ classic rock?


----------



## miketlse

Paiceyfan said:


> Any recommendations for a desktop amp to pair with Mojo and Andrew Jones Pioneer floorstanders for hard/ classic rock?


Quite a few amps have been recommended over the years on this thread, so hopefully you should get some answers. Your budget is an important criteria, which you haven't mentioned.


----------



## acia

Mython said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your battery issue. Rest assured, Chord will try to assist you in obtaining a replacement battery.
> 
> As others have already remarked, it is unwise to try a generic cell with Mojo, as the original cell was developed specifically for Mojo. Not to say that it would be _impossible_ to use a generic cell, but better to protect your Mojo investment by just using the cell carefully designed to suit Mojo best. Might save a few tears, in the longrun.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise. 

Emailed Matt with pictures. Hope he could respond after he finished what is on the plate. 

Seriously, if the DAC of the mobius headphones is good enough.  Would dump mojo.

https://igg.me/at/audeze-mobius/x/18324065

I don't expect these toys to last forever.


----------



## Paiceyfan (May 4, 2018)

miketlse said:


> Quite a few amps have been recommended over the years on this thread, so hopefully you should get some answers. Your budget is an important criteria, which you haven't mentioned.


Good point...I have a Cambridge Azur 350a right now and budget would be about $500 for a replacement. Thanks.


----------



## GreenBow (May 4, 2018)

betula said:


> I own Mojo for 2 years and 3 months. This is quite a long time in this hobby to hold on to one product.
> After 9 months I cooked my first Mojo's battery by using it 24/7 plugged in to charger. (That time I was told it is ok to keep it plugged in.)
> I have been doing full cycles with my replacement Mojo for 18 months now, battery is still like new, easily does 8 hrs.



I am panicking with my Hugo 2 about this over desktop mode.

Like if you plug your charger in, and leave it plugged in, after twenty-four hours, it goes into desktop mode. In desktop mode it's supposed to use mostly power from the charger. The taking a drop from the battery for really demanding musical parts.

However for the first twenty-four hours, before going into desktop mode. The Mojo shows a charge and discharge cycle. ... The trouble with mine is, while it indicates desktop mode after twenty-four hours. It appears to continue charging and discharging in the same cycle.

I am terrified of killing my Hugo 2 by leaving it plugged in constantly. Yet that's one of the reasons I was so keen to buy it. ..... I twice asked about this, in the Hugo2 thread but got very little feedback, and ignored by Chord both times. Even though they were answering questions all around mine. . I mean, I wasn't trying to cause trouble. I was asking to determine if I need to take it back to the retailer. Or send to be looked at by Chord. (Risking losing it in the post or getting a damaged item back, from wherever.)

As you can imagine I am hurting over having to use it battery only. Although I use it plugged in sometimes.


----------



## betula

GreenBow said:


> I am panicking with my Hugo 2 about this over desktop mode.
> 
> Like if you plug your charger in, and leave it plugged in, after twenty-four hours, it goes into desktop mode. In desktop mode it's supposed to use mostly power from the charger. The taking a drop from the battery for really demanding musical parts.
> 
> ...


I am not quite sure about Hugo2. It might have slightly different battery implementation to Mojo. Perhaps someone more knowledgeable than me could chime in.


----------



## Rob Watts

daberti said:


> There is something in Mojo's battery charging curve that does not convince me.
> I charged with Anker 40W 5-ports Turbo USB Power Adapter, Model Number 71AN7105, powering CUA (computerized usb analyzer) AVHzY CT-2 (latest firmware) and stock USB-to-USB-Micro cable.
> 
> Mojo discharged to Green battery light indicator by playing various Hi-Res files via JRiver MC 23. Volume level ten clicks below from lowest double-red and RHA-T20i connected. Once green appeared I put Mojo to off and let it rest one hour to let it cool down.
> ...


With the charger connected and mojo turned off, then the FPGA is powered up directly from the charger 5v. This is the leakage you see, but it is not coming from the battery at all. The FPGA is still on when the charging has stopped.


----------



## daberti

Rob Watts said:


> With the charger connected and mojo turned off, then the FPGA is powered up directly from the charger 5v. This is the leakage you see, but it is not coming from the battery at all. The FPGA is still on when the charging has stopped.



Thanks Rob, as always you're communicative and ready to help us understanding how your magnificent devices are working.
Is FPGA always on even when Mojo is off and disconnected from any external power source? Thanks again


----------



## Rob Watts

No the FPGA (and everything else except the power switch) is powered down when off or no charger connected.


----------



## cirodts

I have compared several times an acustic research M2 with a lg v20 + mojo, the combo mojo -smartphone is the winner.
Unfortunately, as a dac hifi with my system I did not have the desired improvement.


----------



## surfgeorge (May 4, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> I am panicking with my Hugo 2 about this over desktop mode.
> 
> Like if you plug your charger in, and leave it plugged in, after twenty-four hours, it goes into desktop mode. In desktop mode it's supposed to use mostly power from the charger. The taking a drop from the battery for really demanding musical parts.
> 
> ...



Knowing that the HUGO 2 has a desktop mode is actually very reassuring!
What makes you think that the Hugo charges and discharges the battery in desktop mode?

It actually would be exactly the right thing to do, to partially discharge the battery in desktop mode, since the best condition for long term battery storage is at partial charge.
In RC-world it's recommended to discharge the batteries to 3,7V per cell for long term storage, and then cycle them every couple of weeks or months (i.e. fully charge and discharge again to storage voltage). Considering an estimated 1000 charging cycles, you could charge/discharge the battery once a week for 20 years...

From what I read the Mojo doesn't have a desktop mode and keeps the battery fully charged when connected to a power supply (makes sense for a portable device too)
This, combined with the evelvated temperature when the charger is connected seems to shorten the lifetime of the battery. As stated before that would match experiences from the automotive application of Li-X batteries.

I think I will charge the Mojo it only when necessary to assure good health and lifetime of the batteries.
With a power bank that can also be done on the move.


----------



## Bengkia369

Enjoying this combo...


----------



## daberti

Rob Watts said:


> No the FPGA (and everything else except the power switch) is powered down when off or no charger connected.



Understood. Thanks


----------



## maxh22

cirodts said:


> I have compared several times an acustic research M2 with a lg v20 + mojo, the combo mojo -smartphone is the winner.
> Unfortunately, as a dac hifi with my system I did not have the desired improvement.



Did you try the M2 + Mojo in your Hifi system? Your M2 supports USB OTG.


----------



## GreenBow

surfgeorge said:


> Working on a 3D printed case for the Mojo. First prototype done, will need a few more iterations, but looks promising!
> Later I am planning to do another version of the case to stack the Mojo with a Hiby R3, to add touch-screen UI, storage and connectivity to the Mojo.



That's amazing.


----------



## cirodts

maxh22 said:


> Did you try the M2 + Mojo in your Hifi system? Your M2 supports USB OTG.


unfortunately I think the M2 does not support otg usb


----------



## betula

Is there any Mojo owner who tried the new Lyr 3 with multibit DAC and willing to share some brief impressions/comparisons?


----------



## GreenBow (May 4, 2018)

surfgeorge said:


> Knowing that the HUGO 2 has a desktop mode is actually very reassuring!
> What makes you think that the Hugo charges and discharges the battery in desktop mode?
> 
> It actually would be exactly the right thing to do, to partially discharge the battery in desktop mode, since the best condition for long term battery storage is at partial charge.
> ...



It's because the Hugo 2 seems to go through heating and cooling cycles, when in desktop mode. They occur with a similar frequency to when not in desktop mode. I will however totally recheck this, because it's not fair to anyone otherwise. I am worried though so far.

You're right that the battery should discharge some when playing and linked up in desktop mode. That's what Hugo 2 does. (Then after playing is complete and Hugo 2 turned off, it tops the battery up.)

As of now though, I think the Hugo 2 is doing the same charge discharge cycle as it were when not in desktop mode. What I have to do to be sure is watch how long the charge and discharge cycles are while in first twenty four hours. (Meaning before the power light goes purple and it's in desktop mode.) ... Then I have to measure the charge and discharge cycles in desktop mode, by feeling temperature. As you can imagine, a nightmare to try to do. I think because as soon as you put music on with your Chord DAC, you just forget anything else.

Really though, since the Hugo2 should really be running off charger, it's supposed to use minimal battery. meaning it won't really recharge while playing in desktop mode. Mine does though. ...... I must re-check though, because I don't want to put anyone off. The Hugo 2 is a great sounding product. Basically it's audio quality is without question.


----------



## dontfeedphils

GreenBow said:


> It's because the Hugo 2 seems to go through heating and cooling cycles, when in desktop mode. They occur with a similar frequency to when not in desktop mode. I will however totally recheck this, because it's not fair to anyone otherwise. I am worried though so far.
> 
> You're right that the battery should discharge some when playing and linked up in desktop mode. That's what Hugo 2 does. (Then after playing is complete and Hugo 2 turned off, it tops the battery up.)
> 
> ...



Just PM @Rob Watts if you're that concerned about the functionality and if your's is working as intended.


----------



## GreenBow (May 4, 2018)

dontfeedphils said:


> Just PM @Rob Watts if you're that concerned about the functionality and if your's is working as intended.



Yeah, it'll probably take me ages to check the Hugo 2 again.

Meanwhile today listening to Mojo and headphones for fun. My headphones are a tad bright; Grado - say no more. Plus the slightly  warm sounding Mojo. Lush as always.


----------



## cirodts

I too can grado 225e and with mojo it goes very well, it calms its medium frequencies.


----------



## GreenBow (May 4, 2018)

cirodts said:


> I too can grado 225e and with mojo it goes very well, it calms its medium frequencies.



If you have the Mojo on a USB from a computer, I recommend the Audioquest Jitterbug. It makes the Mojo on USB, more like it is on optical, meaning a bit warmer too. ........ The purpose of the Jitterbug is to remove noise from the USB audio signal lines from the computer. That reduces brightness caused by the noise.

(I have the 225e, and personally I find them a bit bright, but they are OK with Mojo, almost. They are amazing too on the Hugo2. I was just pondering about getting some better headphones because of this listening session. I have been playing a bit of Katie Melua, a bit of Norah Jones, and a bit of  Sade. Now playing Enya: The Very best of Enya.)

I switched to Hugo 2 because Mojo was not charged after not being used for a few weeks. I was charging and playing just before now, but it was getting warm.

I have not used my headphones for ages. I forgot that headphones allowed us to play music a bit louder than speakers do, without upsetting someone.


----------



## cirodts

GreenBow said:


> If you have the Mojo on a USB from a computer, I recommend the Audioquest Jitterbug. It makes the Mojo on USB, more like it is on optical, meaning a bit warmer too. ........ The purpose of the Jitterbug is to remove noise from the USB audio signal lines from the computer. That reduces brightness caused by the noise.
> 
> (I have the 225e, and personally I find them a bit bright, but they are OK with Mojo, almost. They are amazing too on the Hugo2. I was just pondering about getting some better headphones because of this listening session. I have been playing a bit of Katie Melua, a bit of Norah Jones, and a bit of  Sade. Now playing Enya: The Very best of Enya.)
> 
> ...


True, with the headphones does not disturb anyone and then you hear details and nuances that with the speakers is a bit difficult to hear.
To me, the 225 has got tired a bit and I'm looking for another headphones; sundara or hd660s to be used in lg v20-mojo.


----------



## musickid

Using mojo without case at home so it stays cooler helps so much when plugged in charging.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> I am panicking with my Hugo 2 about this over desktop mode.
> 
> Like if you plug your charger in, and leave it plugged in, after twenty-four hours, it goes into desktop mode. In desktop mode it's supposed to use mostly power from the charger. The taking a drop from the battery for really demanding musical parts.
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-264#post-13529190
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-275#post-13534594
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-787#post-14128703
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-132#post-13359033


----------



## Sound Eq

I tried some dacs fed to my ifi pro can amp, among them ifi dsd micro black label, gustard dac, hugo 2 and mojo

and to my surprise mojo is the only one I liked as it gave a mids presence that was super fantastic, the other made mids sound a bit recessed. I just adore how vocals sound on the mojo when used just as a dac fed into my ifi pro can amp. I was wondering is there any desktop dac from chord that provides the same exact presence of vocals like what mojo offers.

Simply mojo is for me the best dac I heard, I know it sounds strange but that is what i am experiencing and I really need some desktop dac with the same forward full mids and nice bass presentation as the mojo


----------



## Mython

Sound Eq said:


> I tried some dacs fed to my ifi pro can amp, among them ifi dsd micro black label, gustard dac, hugo 2 and mojo
> 
> and to my surprise mojo is the only one I liked as it gave a mids presence that was super fantastic, the other made mids sound a bit recessed. I just adore how vocals sound on the mojo when used just as a dac fed into my ifi pro can amp. I was wondering is there any desktop dac from chord that provides the same exact presence of vocals like what mojo offers.
> 
> Simply mojo is for me the best dac I heard, I know it sounds strange but that is what i am experiencing and I really need some desktop dac with the same forward full mids and nice bass presentation as the mojo



It seems your best bet would be to actually_ audition _the Chord line-up at a dealer or show - is that possible for you?

It's also worth bearing in mind that Hugo2 allows slight 'tuning' of the sound, by means of filter choice, so it might allow you to strike a balance that fits what you are enjoying with Mojo


----------



## Sound Eq

Mython said:


> It seems your best bet would be to actually_ audition _the Chord line-up at a dealer or show - is that possible for you?
> 
> It's also worth bearing in mind that Hugo2 allows slight 'tuning' of the sound, by means of filter choice, so it might allow you to strike a balance that fits what you are enjoying with Mojo



unfortunately audioning is not possible, I really really love how forward full and rich the mids are when mojo is used just as a dac

hugo 2 i heard it with different filters, its great but the mids are not forward and full as the mojo when just used as a dac


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-264#post-13529190
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-275#post-13534594
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-787#post-14128703
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-132#post-13359033



Thank you Mike. I found these posts mostly, when I did a thread search for desktop mode. Then pulled out Rob's links. By the way did you read any of the posts, in specific relation to what I was writing here in my last posts?


----------



## Rob Watts

GreenBow said:


> It's because the Hugo 2 seems to go through heating and cooling cycles, when in desktop mode. They occur with a similar frequency to when not in desktop mode. I will however totally recheck this, because it's not fair to anyone otherwise. I am worried though so far.
> 
> You're right that the battery should discharge some when playing and linked up in desktop mode. That's what Hugo 2 does. (Then after playing is complete and Hugo 2 turned off, it tops the battery up.)
> 
> ...



I think you are overthinking this as you are not comparing apples with pears. The charge discharge cycle on a non desktop Hugo 2 is from (0-100% discharge state to 100%), and so will charge for a long time. For desktop mode, everything is kept to a tight battery voltage (about 80%) so that the battery is in it's optimum state for life. Also the charge current is almost the same as the current that Hugo 2 needs, so only a tiny fraction is actually charging the battery. Once the battery gets above 80%, the charger is off; but when the charger is on, the power to create the 9v to feed the charger is significant, and this makes Hugo 2 a little warmer. But it's not actually a reflection of the current that is going into the battery at all.


----------



## GreenBow

Rob Watts said:


> I think you are overthinking this as you are not comparing apples with pears. The charge discharge cycle on a non desktop Hugo 2 is from (0-100% discharge state to 100%), and so will charge for a long time. For desktop mode, everything is kept to a tight battery voltage (about 80%) so that the battery is in it's optimum state for life. Also the charge current is almost the same as the current that Hugo 2 needs, so only a tiny fraction is actually charging the battery. Once the battery gets above 80%, the charger is off; but when the charger is on, the power to create the 9v to feed the charger is significant, and this makes Hugo 2 a little warmer. But it's not actually a reflection of the current that is going into the battery at all.



Thank you for writing. I either missed it or forgot that the Hugo 2 battery goes to 80% in operation in desktop mode. That's very helpful.

However I think I have thought fairly carefully. What I mean is, the Hugo 2, seems to charge and discharge in desktop mode, in equivalent to when not. Meaning if you charge the battery, then run it plugged in and playing, it charges and discharges. However after twenty-four hours, when in desktop mode, it seems to run the same charge discharge cycles. Excluding the first discharge to 80% of course.

*Again however though, *I will recheck this. As I would not like to put anyone off the idea of the Hugo 2, and I love Chord (and Rob) too. (Or their work at least anyway.) ............ It's not easy to test though, because often I only listen to only one album. By the time I am listening to my second album, I am away from desktop. ... In the past though, during long listening sessions, like when I first bought the Hugo 2. (I could not stop playing the Hugo 2. Life was too short.) I noticed that in desktop mode it seemed to get warm and cool. That seemed just as much as the Hugo 2 does during say the first twenty four hours after being fully charged. While left plugged in. .. *Meaning in desktop mode it seems to draw power for battery charging back up, more regularly than I thought.*

I have to put a huge disclaimer though, that I must re-check this. I was possibly very exhausted at the time, I last thought this. I often am very exhausted, and that's a long story.. I'd say if anyone wants to buy the Hugo 2, then go ahead. Do not be put off by me. As no-one else is reporting a worry. .. I always ask in Head-Fi first, because it saves me a wasted trip to the retailer. Meaning because it's usually me that's not understood. .. I keep meaning to explain this in the Hugo 2 thread, that I was only checking before maybe contacting retailer. I hope folk in the Hugo 2 thread didn't think I was picking on Chord or Mr Rob.


----------



## surfgeorge (May 5, 2018)

Maybe a strange question after >2400 pages of posts, but I have a question to @Rob Watts  about headphone choice.
I read that you like/love the Audioquest Nighthwaks with the Mojo. I tried the Nightowls, and really liked them, but I have never listened to any high-end headphones (>400 Euros), so I don‘t have that much experience.

So the question to Rob Watts is, if you had the choice between Nighthawk original and Nightowl Carbon, which one would you chose, and for what reasons?
BTW - I love the Mojo and very much admire how you combine profound engineering with love for and understanding of music to create devices like the Mojo! I am looking now at the Qutest as a source for my stereo system.

Thanks for you great work and especially for working to make this level of performance available at Mojo price levels


----------



## Sonic Defender

surfgeorge said:


> Maybe a strange question after >2400 pages of posts, butnI have a question to @Rob Watts  about headphone choice.
> I read that you like/love the Audioquest Nighthwaks with the Mojo. I tried the Nightowls, and really liked them, but I have never listened to any high-end headphones (>400 Euros), so I don‘t have that much experience.
> 
> So the question to Rob Watts is, if you had the choice between Nighthawk original and Nightowl Carbon, which one would you chose, and for what reasons?
> ...


For a few months I owned both the Nightowl and Mojo at the same time and very much enjoyed the combination. The Nightowl took a little adjusting to as the way the midrange can be presented (depending on the music) can seem odd, but over time I really grew to love the Nightowl and may buy it again.


----------



## miketlse

surfgeorge said:


> Maybe a strange question after >2400 pages of posts, but I have a question to @Rob Watts  about headphone choice.
> I read that you like/love the Audioquest Nighthwaks with the Mojo. I tried the Nightowls, and really liked them, but I have never listened to any high-end headphones (>400 Euros), so I don‘t have that much experience.
> 
> So the question to Rob Watts is, if you had the choice between Nighthawk original and Nightowl Carbon, which one would you chose, and for what reasons?
> ...


Here are some of Robs reasons for liking the Nighthawks https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-703#post-14008779


----------



## RiseFall123

I try again: what ios player do you use with Mojo?

I use Roon and Tidal but I need something else to cover the songs that aren’t on Tidal when I am away.


----------



## RiseFall123

I found out an issue with my Mojo.

During the charging I cannot turn on it in "level out mode".

Basically, I press the two buttons but the Mojo start without the normal boot process (changing the first ball colors).

If I unplug the charging cable everything back normal (level out works and the same for the boot sequence process).

Is that normal?


----------



## GreenBow

RiseFall123 said:


> I found out an issue with my Mojo.
> 
> During the charging I cannot turn on it in "level out mode".
> 
> ...



The Mojo should boot up into line level output, if you select that by holding the two volume buttons down. It should do this with the charging cable attached, or unattached.


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> The Mojo should boot up into line level output, if you select that by holding the two volume buttons down. It should do this with the charging cable attached, or unattached.



In my case, If I try to push the two buttons during the charge, it will not go into the level out mode and also it won’t do the boot sequence.

If I remember well in the past I didn’t have this behavior.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

RiseFall123 said:


> In my case, If I try to push the two buttons during the charge, it will not go into the level out mode and also it won’t do the boot sequence.
> 
> If I remember well in the past I didn’t have this behavior.



Same thing here. I was pulling my hair out until I found your post. Thank you.

I can't say if it worked while charging before, I don't remember if I tried it. But now that I'm charging it I tried 10 times and could not get it to work. Unplugged the power cable and voila, blue buttons...


----------



## cirodts

same problem mine, then I understood that it was the recharge that nn allowed the exit of line


----------



## cirodts

The sound of the mojo bewitched me last night, half an hour listening and I did not believe my ears.


----------



## RiseFall123

gimmeheadroom said:


> Same thing here. I was pulling my hair out until I found your post. Thank you.
> 
> I can't say if it worked while charging before, I don't remember if I tried it. But now that I'm charging it I tried 10 times and could not get it to work. Unplugged the power cable and voila, blue buttons...





cirodts said:


> same problem mine, then I understood that it was the recharge that nn allowed the exit of line



This is bad for the people (like me) that use Mojo in “desktop stable” mode attached to a regular speakers’s amplifier.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

RiseFall123 said:


> This is bad for the people (like me) that use Mojo in “desktop stable” mode attached to a regular speakers’s amplifier.



I was just thinking the reason it stays in the same mode while charging is so I don't have to set it to line out mode every time I turn it on, since it's plugged into my integrated amp. So for me, if it remembers the previous mode when charging, that's good. But yeah, unexpected volume surprises are not fun!


----------



## GreenBow

RiseFall123 said:


> In my case, If I try to push the two buttons during the charge, it will not go into the level out mode and also it won’t do the boot sequence.
> 
> If I remember well in the past I didn’t have this behavior.



Well I never thought that my Mojo would not start up in line level out, while charging. However just to be totally sure, I triple checked it today. To be sure it will start up at line-level, while plugged in.

To make totally sure I then reduced volume significantly. Then restarted the Mojo, and it came on at the reduced level. .. To be totally sure again, I restarted in line-level. Then reduced the volume a couple of clicks. Turned it off, and on again, all while plugged in to charger. It came on a the slightly reduced volume. .. The again and again, I turned volume right down. Then restarted Mojo in line-level, while plugged in, and it starts up right in line level, on two blue.


----------



## RiseFall123

gimmeheadroom said:


> I was just thinking the reason it stays in the same mode while charging is so I don't have to set it to line out mode every time I turn it on, since it's plugged into my integrated amp. So for me, if it remembers the previous mode when charging, that's good. But yeah, unexpected volume surprises are not fun!



Nope, it doesn’t remember the last mode set (level out mode) in fact, when I turn on it, if I change the volume with the balls, the changing of volume is not the one of the level out mode but is the one of the normal mode. So it's not that.


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> Well I never thought that my Mojo would not start up in line level out, while charging. However just to be totally sure, I triple checked it today. To be sure it will start up at line-level, while plugged in.
> 
> To make totally sure I then reduced volume significantly. Then restarted the Mojo, and it came on at the reduced level. .. To be totally sure again, I restarted in line-level. Then reduced the volume a couple of clicks. Turned it off, and on again, all while plugged in to charger. It came on a the slightly reduced volume. .. The again and again, I turned volume right down. Then restarted Mojo in line-level, while plugged in, and it starts up right in line level, on two blue.



Then some of us are without luck and other are lucky... I think in the past the behaviour of my Mojo was the correct (wake up correctly in line level mode during the charging).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

RiseFall123 said:


> Then some of us are without luck and other are lucky... I think in the past the behaviour of my Mojo was the correct (wake up correctly in line level mode during the charging).



This is what seems to be happening here. But I just got the mojo and have not tried much experimenting. Everything has been sheer accident and bad luck 

Can anyone confirm DSD color is not really white, but pinkish white? I do like the idea of colors but they're much harder to describe than digits. Maybe the next version should have an LED display?


----------



## shultzee

GreenBow said:


> Well I never thought that my Mojo would not start up in line level out, while charging. However just to be totally sure, I triple checked it today. To be sure it will start up at line-level, while plugged in.
> 
> To make totally sure I then reduced volume significantly. Then restarted the Mojo, and it came on at the reduced level. .. To be totally sure again, I restarted in line-level. Then reduced the volume a couple of clicks. Turned it off, and on again, all while plugged in to charger. It came on a the slightly reduced volume. .. The again and again, I turned volume right down. Then restarted Mojo in line-level, while plugged in, and it starts up right in line level, on two blue.




Exactly the same here.  Thats how its suppose to act.


----------



## RiseFall123

shultzee said:


> Exactly the same here.  Thats how its suppose to act.



So a part of us got the issue and another part not.


----------



## betula

I love my Mojo since its release. I prefer the sound to all other portable DAC/amps I heard in its price range, even to the very capable Micro BL or the clear sounding Q5. In my opinion Mojo just has the edge with its natural and lifelike sound which is outstanding in the competition.

I have tested the Hugo2 which is a class above Mojo, so I know what to expect on the next level.
Unfortunately I can't really afford Hugo2.

My question is, what Mojo owners think about Mojo vs £600-900 desktop DAC/amp systems? 
I know, Mojo is capable of driving almost anything, however there is a debate whether is strong enough to drive high impedance headphones to their full potential. Whether if it is really full potential or the expectation of some amp coloration that is another question. 
I simply would like to know what people who own Mojo think about Mojo vs a full desktop configuration in the above mentioned price range.
Many thanks!


----------



## GreenBow

shultzee said:


> Exactly the same here.  Thats how its suppose to act.



Yeah. Sad for people affected. I wonder if it's a fault, or a new design.



betula said:


> My question is, what Mojo owners think about Mojo vs £600-900 desktop DAC/amp systems?
> I know, Mojo is capable of driving almost anything, however there is a debate whether is strong enough to drive high impedance headphones to their full potential. Whether if it is really full potential or the expectation of some amp coloration that is another question.
> I simply would like to know what people who own Mojo think about Mojo vs a full desktop configuration in the above mentioned price range.
> Many thanks!



I think the general impression is that the Mojo is the best DAC up to the 2Qute. 2Qute price dropped recently to £800.

Since adding an amp, can only degrade the signal, there's not really any point thinking any more about it. I'm not saying amplifiers are a bad idea. I just mean that adding cables to an amp, and an amp signature, all move away from the DAC signature. If you're happy with Mojo, and think the Hugo 2 is for you, then save up for the Hugo 2. It's actually quite surprising how good the Hugo 2 is, and to me worth the price. .. However it takes a while to maybe fully get accustomed to the Hugo 2, so a shop demo might not quite be enough. Or maybe it is, but for me it took time to adjust. Even though I knew straight away.

I think the problem with being faced with the decision to buy the Hugo 2 is, "Will I feel it worth it?". ...  I think it was.

(Good luck anyway.)
 ...


----------



## betula (May 6, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> Yeah. Sad for people affected. I wonder if it's a fault, or a new design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent two weeks with Hugo2. I know it is better than Mojo. The question is exactly as you said. At my current financial situation I could pay £7-800 for a better sound, but not £1800.

2Qute is selling for £700 at many places, but I'd still need an amp with it.


----------



## Phronesis

betula said:


> I spent two weeks with Hugo2. I know it is better than Mojo. The question is exactly as you said. At my current financial situation I could pay £7-800 for a better sound, but not £1800.
> 
> 2Qute is selling for £700 at many places, but I'd still need an amp with it.



Honestly, if upgrading from the Mojo causes financial strain, I would just stick with the Mojo.  I have both the Mojo and Hugo 2, and find the difference to be incremental; IMO, the upgrade is warranted only if no financial strain is involved.  Bigger bang for the buck would probably come from upgrading your headgear.


----------



## betula

Phronesis said:


> Honestly, if upgrading from the Mojo causes financial strain, I would just stick with the Mojo.  I have both the Mojo and Hugo 2, and find the difference to be incremental; IMO, the upgrade is warranted only if no financial strain is involved.  Bigger bang for the buck would probably come from upgrading your headgear.


That is already happening. Aeon Flow is about to arrive. 
What brought these questions up in me is that people keep saying the Aeons and similar headphones hugely benefit from a full sized amp vs Mojo. I am just trying to find out how much truth is in this statement before investing in a class A amp.


----------



## Rob Watts

surfgeorge said:


> Maybe a strange question after >2400 pages of posts, but I have a question to @Rob Watts  about headphone choice.
> I read that you like/love the Audioquest Nighthwaks with the Mojo. I tried the Nightowls, and really liked them, but I have never listened to any high-end headphones (>400 Euros), so I don‘t have that much experience.
> 
> So the question to Rob Watts is, if you had the choice between Nighthawk original and Nightowl Carbon, which one would you chose, and for what reasons?
> ...



Thank-you. To be honest I have not been able to have a serious listen to the Nightowls, and it was very much on my radar - until I heard the Mr Speakers Aeon closed. I heard the prototypes of the Aeon, then heard the pre-production units, then ordered a pair. The production unit sounded identical to the initial units I heard - extremely transparent, with better depth and pin-point imagery, but with the low distortion bass qualities that I love in the Nighthawks - and being closed they are superb with flights (my principle use of headphones - having spent 150 hours so far just this year in the air). But I would say I still like the warmth of the Nighthawks - but the extra transparency of the Aeon's wins overall.



betula said:


> That is already happening. Aeon Flow is about to arrive.
> What brought these questions up in me is that people keep saying the Aeons and similar headphones hugely benefit from a full sized amp vs Mojo. I am just trying to find out how much truth is in this statement before investing in a class A amp.



No not in my opinion Mojo or Hugo 2 can easily drive these headphones with huge amounts of capacity in reserve! Adding an external amp just destroys transparency.


----------



## x RELIC x (May 7, 2018)

betula said:


> That is already happening. Aeon Flow is about to arrive.
> What brought these questions up in me is that people keep saying the Aeons and similar headphones hugely benefit from a full sized amp vs Mojo. I am just trying to find out how much truth is in this statement before investing in a class A amp.



Listening to those that think a massive max power output spec (I realize you only said full sized amp) is what makes something like the AEON sound good is like listening to someone who still believes the Earth is flat. We should understand the math and not the perpetuated myths. There is preference and then there is objective truth. The AEON’s specifications of 13 Ohm and 95dB/mW requires the following amount of power to reach these SPL peaks:

http://www.digizoid.com/power.php




This is well within the Mojo’s Class A power output to make you deaf in minutes at 120dB peaks with no distortion. This is the objective math. A more powerful amp with more max power available will not actually use more power when listening at the same SPL. I repeat, the extra power will not be used at the headphone unless listening louder. Sure, something much less efficient, like the Susvara, will need more than the Mojo can provide to reach decent peaks, but that headphone is not very sensitive at all. I see waaaaay too many recommendations for the max power (marketing) spec but not near enough about distortion characteristics, or impedance, or slew rate, or power supply implementation, or tuning, etc..

Now if the conversation was about tuning and synergy, man, there’s a whole host of amps that may serve your needs! When others say the AEON ‘benefits’ from a full sized amp I would drill down to find out what they actually mean by benefit.


----------



## cirodts

According to you, between a hifiman sundara and a sennheiser hd 660s which matches better with the sound of the mojo?


----------



## betula

Rob Watts said:


> No not in my opinion Mojo or Hugo 2 can easily drive these headphones with huge amounts of capacity in reserve! Adding an external amp just destroys transparency.






x RELIC x said:


> Listening to those that think a massive max power output spec (I realize you only said full sized amp) is what makes something like the AEON sound good is like listening to someone who still believes the Earth is flat. We should understand the math and not the perpetuated myths. There is preference and then there is objective truth. The AEON’s specifications of 13 Ohm and 95dB/mW requires the following amount of power to reach these SPL peaks:
> 
> http://www.digizoid.com/power.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarification and reassuring. This was my thinking too. Perhaps people who can't imagine listening without a full sized amp just need that coloration/taste to the music.


----------



## x RELIC x (May 7, 2018)

betula said:


> Thanks for clarification and reassuring. This was my thinking too. Perhaps people who can't imagine listening without a full sized amp just need that coloration/taste to the music.



Admittedly, I _really _like the impact and macro dynamics of the Liquid Gold, but rarely listen to it because I find (emphasis for me) I _prefer_ to hear more nuance in the music rather than a certain dominant signature or certain macro impact. I also know that the advertised 9W max power of the Liquid Gold is a complete waste for my current headphones but would be great if I got something like the Susvara. FWIW I never have the volume louder than 1/8 (balanced) or 1/4 (SE) of the total volume on the Liquid Gold which can make fine tuning the loudness difficult with such a small range to play with before it gets too loud.

Taken as a whole, if someone prefers the sound of additional gear (distortions and all) then that’s simply going to be the ‘better’ gear for them, _every time_. That’s why the more gear you can audition it becomes more about finding out what you want rather than a spec on a piece of paper that may or may not contribute to what you are looking for. Some high powered amps can be bright and may be described as extra ‘detailed’. Some high powered amps can be warmer and may be described as impactful. Like I said, I’ve found that I prefer transparency so that’s why I don’t add the amp too often to my Chord gear, YMWV.

My previous post was more about how I believe we should seek to experience what we want with the knowledge of where the ‘improvements’ actually are for what we are seeking, and not just follow a certain spec.


----------



## musickid

Has anyone found the mojo to overheat if played for a long while with the case on?


----------



## GreenBow

betula said:


> I spent two weeks with Hugo2. I know it is better than Mojo. The question is exactly as you said. At my current financial situation I could pay £7-800 for a better sound, but not £1800.
> 
> 2Qute is selling for £700 at many places, but I'd still need an amp with it.



If I were you, I would hold on to your money. Unless you really want a headphone upgrade.

Also if you bought a 2Qute, you would need an amplifier that can handle 3V line-level in. That usually means a nice quality amplifier. E.g. The Marantz PM6006 only handles 2.5V in. ............ I do not know all the budget amplifiers. However you need to spend about £500-£600 to get an amplifier with enough tolerance to 3V line-level in. E.g the Rega Brio  has 10V line-level in. .... I guess though that you are thinking of headphone amplifiers. Rather than hi-fi amplifiers with headphone sockets.

Personally I would always say, hold onto your money unless you are sure. I was looking for an amplifier and speaker pairing for ages. The main choice was Marantz PM6006, or Cambridge CXA60, and no idea which speaker. I haggled with myself for ages, maybe a year or more. Then suddenly the Rega Brio was out, and also the Dynaudio Emit M10. Both amp and speakers were sweeping the awards with every pro reviewer. I bought them and never looked back. (They even make my Meridian Explorer sound great.) .. I'd say hang on to your money until you are sure, or you can no longer cope with what you have.


----------



## betula

GreenBow said:


> If I were you, I would hold on to your money. Unless you really want a headphone upgrade.
> 
> Also if you bought a 2Qute, you would need an amplifier that can handle 3V line-level in. That usually means a nice quality amplifier. E.g. The Marantz PM6006 only handles 2.5V in. ............ I do not know all the budget amplifiers. However you need to spend about £500-£600 to get an amplifier with enough tolerance to 3V line-level in. E.g the Rega Brio  has 10V line-level in. .... I guess though that you are thinking of headphone amplifiers. Rather than hi-fi amplifiers with headphone sockets.
> 
> Personally I would always say, hold onto your money unless you are sure. I was looking for an amplifier and speaker pairing for ages. The main choice was Marantz PM6006, or Cambridge CXA60, and no idea which speaker. I haggled with myself for ages, maybe a year or more. Then suddenly the Rega Brio was out, and also the Dynaudio Emit M10. Both amp and speakers were sweeping the awards with every pro reviewer. I bought them and never looked back. (They even make my Meridian Explorer sound great.) .. I'd say hang on to your money until you are sure, or you can no longer cope with what you have.


Thanks, the way forward might be saving up a bit more for a second hand Hugo2.


----------



## musickid (May 7, 2018)

Keep mojo and save for a TOTL headphone which is easy to drive with high sensitivity. I use the oppo pm1 £1100 and i'm looking at the sony mdr z1r as an option £1700. Pair one of these cans with a mojo for a compelling experience. Just an idea. I would choose this over a h2 with a cheap headphone if my budget only allowed one of the two options? Many options.


----------



## betula

musickid said:


> Keep mojo and save for a TOTL headphone which is easy to drive with high sensitivity. I use the oppo pm1 £1100 and i'm looking at the sony mdr z1r as an option £1700. Pair one of these cans with a mojo for a compelling experience. Just an idea. I would choose this over a h2 with a cheap headphone if my budget only allowed one of the two options? Many options.


Thanks, I bought the Aeon Flow Open last week. I have a feeling that will be pretty compelling with Mojo once it arrives.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

betula said:


> Thanks, I bought the Aeon Flow Open last week. I have a feeling that will be pretty compelling with Mojo once it arrives.



Awesome! I'd like to know your opinion on those...


----------



## daberti

betula said:


> Thanks, I bought the Aeon Flow Open last week. I have a feeling that will be pretty compelling with Mojo once it arrives.



Can't wait for your findings


----------



## surfgeorge

Rob Watts said:


> Thank-you. To be honest I have not been able to have a serious listen to the Nightowls, and it was very much on my radar - until I heard the Mr Speakers Aeon closed. I heard the prototypes of the Aeon, then heard the pre-production units, then ordered a pair.



Thanks @Rob Watts and @betula !
I ended up ordering both Nighthawks and Nightowls at a very good price.
Looking forward to your impressions of the AEONs closed and maybe some day in the future they could be an option.
For now I know I will be very happy with either the owls or the hawks paired with the Mojo


----------



## almarti

GreenBow said:


> If I were you, I would hold on to your money. Unless you really want a headphone upgrade.
> 
> Also if you bought a 2Qute, you would need an amplifier that can handle 3V line-level in. That usually means a nice quality amplifier. E.g. The Marantz PM6006 only handles 2.5V in. ............ I do not know all the budget amplifiers. However you need to spend about £500-£600 to get an amplifier with enough tolerance to 3V line-level in. E.g the Rega Brio  has 10V line-level in. .... I guess though that you are thinking of headphone amplifiers. Rather than hi-fi amplifiers with headphone sockets.
> 
> Personally I would always say, hold onto your money unless you are sure. I was looking for an amplifier and speaker pairing for ages. The main choice was Marantz PM6006, or Cambridge CXA60, and no idea which speaker. I haggled with myself for ages, maybe a year or more. Then suddenly the Rega Brio was out, and also the Dynaudio Emit M10. Both amp and speakers were sweeping the awards with every pro reviewer. I bought them and never looked back. (They even make my Meridian Explorer sound great.) .. I'd say hang on to your money until you are sure, or you can no longer cope with what you have.


I am rhinthin on buying the Regards Brio to replace my 20+yr/old Marantz PM17 KI Signature. Do you think Brio will pair with Chariot Constellation Lynx soeakers (100W at 4ohm). Thanks


----------



## deafmutelame (May 9, 2018)

*
Might the Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI-e sound exactly the same as a Chord Mojo?*

http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?prodID=15855&prodName=Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/sound_blaster_x_fi_xtreme_audio_pcie,1.html



Hi all,

The Chord Mojo, being a DAC, might sound *exactly the same* as a *$5* second hand Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme.

In other words: *DACs might be a scam*. Yes, that's my hypothesis (I don't claim it to be a _fact_). At least the Asus Essence STX II soundcard **IS** *a scam*.


*But please DO NOT believe me*: it would be good to do some ABX tests. Test it for yourselves. I'm planning to get a Chord Mojo and ABX it against my Soundblaster soundcard.

You might want to check out these threads and see if you want to reconsider your purchase or if you want to spend a big amount of money in something that might not be worth more than *$5*.


*Beware: Red Pill ahead! - ABX test: Asus Essence STX II soundcard ( $220 new) vs. Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme (from $5 second hand): they sound *EXACTLY THE SAME*.*
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bew...and-they-sound-exactly-the-same.879171/unread


*ABX test: Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Soundcard vs. Fiio X1 DAP. Indiscernible from each other.*
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/abx...-x1-dap-indiscernible-from-each-other.878783/



*What's Wrong with the Hi-Fi Scene?: A 700$ NAD Integrated Amp Is Indiscernible from a +20.000$ Mark Levinson Preamp & Dual Monaural Power Amplifier*
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...-preamp-dual-monaural-power-amplifier.877362/


----------



## musickid

Oh dear here we go...seriously a mojo does not sound the same as a 20 pound Chinese dac. I challenge you to do a blind test. Its hilarious.


----------



## deafmutelame (May 9, 2018)

musickid said:


> Oh dear here we go...seriously a mojo does not sound the same as a 20 pound Chinese dac. I challenge you to do a blind test. Its hilarious.



Hi musickid, thanks for your reply.

I will take your challenge.

Have you read the links? Have you seen that there's no difference between a STX II and the Soundblaster? Have you read that there's NO difference between $700 amp and a $20.000 amp?

Have you done an ABX test yourself with the Mojo?

I don't want to hurt anybody's feelings because I *AM* interested in knowing if this is the case for I *WANT* to purchase a Chord Mojo and stay happy with it, after all those rave reviews it has had.

Unless it is a scam.

Which I *suspect* (and only suspect) that it is.


----------



## musickid (May 9, 2018)

I must have experimented with maybe 15 dacs/amps before the superiority of the chord sound struck me as being wonderful. Of course chord use an fpga approach which provides hundreds of times more powerful processing of audio vs normal dacs. And yes i heard the difference instantly. No bias here at all. Having played the violin for nearly 10 years and excelling in it i don't need to conduct tests as my ear is up there with the very best. I totally respect your opinions and tests but it is just not fair for newcomers reading here thinking of purchasing a mojo to read your findings as it will confuse them. I cannot comment on any gear you have tested. If it were a scam does that mean the hundreds of reviewers who tested mojo are all wrong? Simple logic would say no.


----------



## deafmutelame

musickid said:


> I must have experimented with maybe 15 dacs/amps before the superiority of the chord sound struck me as being wonderful. Of course chord use an fpga approach which provides hundreds of times more powerful processing of audio vs normal dacs. And yes i heard the difference instantly. No bias here at all.



Let me ask you, any of those experiments was a real ABX test?

I like reading that you have experimented with 15 DACs before for it tells me that the superiority of the Mojo should be instantly recognizable.

I will take your challenge and I will get back once I have purchased one.


----------



## miketlse

deafmutelame said:


> Hi musickid, thanks for your reply.
> 
> I will take your challenge.
> 
> ...


In the early days of this thread, there were many posters who said that they had believed the Mojo could not be better than other cheapo dacs.
They visited a dealer, and demoed the Mojo, and bought one on the spot.
So I encourage you to demo a Mojo, then report whether you still think the Mojo is a scam, on this thread.


----------



## musickid

I'm sure you will enjoy the experience. Remember snake oil present _there_ doesn't mean the snake oil is present _here_.


----------



## deafmutelame

miketlse said:


> In the early days of this thread, there were many posters who said that they had believed the Mojo could not be better than other cheapo dacs.
> They visited a dealer, and demoed the Mojo, and bought one on the spot.
> So I encourage you to demo a Mojo, then report whether you still think the Mojo is a scam, on this thread.





musickid said:


> I'm sure you will enjoy the experience. Remember snake oil present _there_ doesn't mean the snake oil is present _here_.



Thanks guys, I will certainly get one for I *do want* to like it.


----------



## musickid

Don't try to like anything. You don't have to like anything. You must love music or you wouldn't be here. Try the mojo and compare it to as many dacs as you can and if the mojo hits that spot then all the better if not it does not matter too. The item will sell itself effortlessly if it is stellar irrespective of brand.


----------



## betula

Colourblind people will never enjoy colours. We live in a beautiful but sometimes cruel world.


----------



## kingdixon

Well, i think different ears and brains might not work the same, i rarely find A-B evident for me, but what always work for me is using the better gear for may be a week or two give my brain time to burn in using specific source and music, then when i go back to the older gear i find it pretty clear that i cant stand listening to it and that the other is superior .. so for me when my brain burn in with the better gear for some time then the difference becomes more evident and clear.

Some time A-Bing work for me but not all the time..


----------



## krismusic

deafmutelame said:


> *
> Might the Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCI-e sound exactly the same as a Chord Mojo?*
> 
> http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?prodID=15855&prodName=Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
> ...


Brave post! I will be very interested to hear your findings. I have read before that all DAC's should technically sound the same. I love my Mojo but it ran out of battery yesterday and I had to listen to my iPhone.I was surprised how much I enjoyed listening to it...


----------



## deafmutelame (May 9, 2018)

krismusic said:


> I have read before that all DAC's should technically sound the same.



And, quite likely, all amps that aim for *transparency*, as stated here:


*What's Wrong with the Hi-Fi Scene?: A 700$ NAD Integrated Amp Is Indiscernible from a +20.000$ Mark Levinson Preamp & Dual Monaural Power Amplifier*
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/wha...-preamp-dual-monaural-power-amplifier.877362/


Unless a DAC aims for *colouring the sound*, instead of sounding transparent —the same that happens with Tubes vs. Transistors— which is what might be happening here, that the Chord Mojo might be colouring the sound instead of presenting it in a _honest_ way.

For all I know, an *Asus Essence STX II, a FiiO X1 and an AGPTek A02 DAP* sound *exactly the same* as my *Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme.*

But it's alright: I'll take the challenge in some weeks and come back with my findings.


----------



## OK-Guy (May 9, 2018)

deafmutelame said:


> I don't want to hurt anybody's feelings because I *AM* interested in knowing if this is the case for I *WANT* to purchase a Chord Mojo and stay happy with it, after all those rave reviews it has had.
> 
> Unless it is a scam.
> 
> Which I *suspect* (and only suspect) that it is.



funny you should mention 'scams' I suspect that I was hit by one today (only suspect mind)... today I received a email from Nigeria saying I have won 'Oil shares' worth £1,000,000 in the lottery (yes you read that right one million GBP), I've only had to send £5,000 to the Lottery Agent to claim them, unfortunately they didn't have a Paypal account so I've lost out, bummer huh?

I also read you want to own a 'Mojo', a worthy investment if I do say myself and one you'd be proud to own & enjoy... and no I don't work for Chord, honest.


----------



## RiseFall123

I have a Roksan K3 amplifier and use the Mojo as desktop dac.

Do you think I can have an improve by buying the Roksan K3 dac or I should stick with the Mojo?

The difference is size and weight is huge.


----------



## OK-Guy (May 9, 2018)

RiseFall123 said:


> I have a Roksan K3 amplifier and use the Mojo as desktop dac… Do you think I can have an improve by buying the Roksan K3 dac or I should stick with the Mojo?



Roksan make lovely amps never heard their DAC's that said... you may want to demo the Chord Qutest (DAC) and the Roksan DAC at your Hi-Fi Dealer if you are looking to integrate into a home system. The Qutest is slightly more expensive though see which suits your ears best... hope that helps.


----------



## Bengkia369

Do remember not to use a crap iems or headphones to test Chord Mojo with a cheap DAC to see Mojo is a scam or not, as those lousy iems/headphones isn't resolving enough for Chord Mojo potential.
Please use a decent headphone like Sennheiser HD25 and above to do a test, I bet you will tell us Mojo is not a scam.


----------



## majo123 (May 10, 2018)

I own and have owned various daps and currently own fiio x7ii opus1 cayin n3, without a doubt I would recommend the mojo it still is one of the best out there and for me easily still competes with x7ii and various other recent daps if not still trumps them.
If your not worried about using a transport i would recommend it over most daps i have tried every time all though i do prefer it using optical.
 I like x7ii too though both are very good.


----------



## GreenBow (May 10, 2018)

RiseFall123 said:


> I have a Roksan K3 amplifier and use the Mojo as desktop dac.
> 
> Do you think I can have an improve by buying the Roksan K3 dac or I should stick with the Mojo?
> 
> The difference is size and weight is huge.



https://www.whathifi.com/roksan/k3-dac/review

I would not buy the Roksan K3 dac, just going by this one review.

If you really have the DAC upgrade desire. You should think about other Chord DACs, since they are class leaders.

However, what DAC you want depends on what you need. Do you want a headphone socket in the DAC, like the Mojo or Hugo. Or would you use the DAC straight to you amplifier, and use the headphone socket on your amplifier. ........ You'll get better headphone sound resolution, if your headphone socket is on the DAC.

All I can tell you about the Hugo 2, (and subsequently the Qutest), is that the Hugo 2 is excellent. ... It did take me a while to fully adjust to the Hugo 2 though. Try get a long home demo.


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> https://www.whathifi.com/roksan/k3-dac/review
> 
> I would not buy the Roksan K3 dac, just going by this one review.
> 
> ...



Unluckily I cannot have a demo.

I already use a Mojo as first dac for my Roksan K3 amplifier and I want to achieve a more full sound, where the balance is more on the warm side. Actually, I have too much trasparency. Will the Qutest (I will avoid the Hugo 2, I don't need an headphone amplifier) will give me a more "fuller" sound?

A Mojo dac could compete with a Roksan K3 Dac where the one is 20 times smaller? This is a technical question however.


----------



## surfgeorge

To your last point of wheter the Mojo can compete with a bigger DAC - I compared it to my 15kg DAC that cost me about 5 times of the Mojo, and I clearly prefer the Mojo.
The biggest difference is that in complex pieces, the Mojo keeps everything in focus while the big DAC makes it one big sound mass, and secondly the depth and layering of the soundstage. 
After reading Rob Watts explanations it seems very sound engineering is behind that.
After hearing Mojo I see Chord as „true sound products“, conventional DACs as „tuned to certain characteristics“
I have no doubt that there are excellent chip based DACs, but there‘s something about the Chord sound and approach that makes me trust them as a truely great and natural source.
I am going to add the warmth with Ausioquest headphones and in my Stereo system I would rather change the speakers too.

In the end its about the whole system, and up to everyone to match the components for the desired sound.


----------



## GreenBow (May 10, 2018)

RiseFall123 said:


> Unluckily I cannot have a demo.
> 
> I already use a Mojo as first dac for my Roksan K3 amplifier and I want to achieve a more full sound, where the balance is more on the warm side. Actually, I have too much trasparency. Will the Qutest (I will avoid the Hugo 2, I don't need an headphone amplifier) will give me a more "fuller" sound?
> 
> A Mojo dac could compete with a Roksan K3 Dac where the one is 20 times smaller? This is a technical question however.



It's hard to describe, how the Hugo 2 is better than the Mojo. It just is, a lot. It is transparent though, but that adds to its beauty. You can hear though one sound, and to another sound behind, with absolute accuracy.

The Hugo 2 does not have a warm sound signature like the Mojo. However it does have just a natural level of warmth. (The odd review says Hugo 2 is not warm sounding. I find Hugo 2 just right with my equipment. Honestly I can not believe my ears.)  ......... I think the Hugo 2 and the Qutest are the same DAC (inside). Maybe there are advantages with the Hugo 2. However I think it will be very close: Hugo 2 vs Qutest. Or exactly the same. I think Chord charge more money for portability, and headphone socket, with the Hugo 2. Plus Hugo 2 has built in 'desktop mode'.

*I would say, go and get the Qutest today*. (It will change your life.)  However that might seem like I am trying to push you. The truth is that I am simply very impressed with the Hugo 2. .............. If you buy a Qutest (or Hugo 2) though, give yourself a long time before you judge it. The same as when you bought your Mojo, and you were not sure. Yet now you understand the Mojo is excellent. It takes the same time to learn how good the Hugo 2 (Qutest) will be.

Mojo vs Rocksan K3 DAC. Clearly size plays no part. It's the processing power in Chord DAC that matters. (Remember that DACs can be small. There is one in your mobile phone.)


Actually you might want to wait a few more days, before you think more seriously. Chord are announcing some new products in the next few days. Maybe see what they have.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> Actually you might want to wait a few more days, before you think more seriously. Chord are announcing some new products in the next few days. See what they have.


You are a few hours behind the times.
They announced the Hugo TT2 today.


----------



## RiseFall123

Basically, I need something that sound as good as the Mojo but even warmer and fuller.


----------



## musickid

I think qutest.


----------



## GreenBow

RiseFall123 said:


> Basically, I need something that sound as good as the Mojo but even warmer and fuller.



If you are using USB input with Mojo, did you ever buy the Audioquest Jitterbug. That makes the sound warmer and smoother.


----------



## RiseFall123

musickid said:


> I think qutest.



It’s in the watch list.



GreenBow said:


> If you are using USB input with Mojo, did you ever buy the Audioquest Jitterbug. That makes the sound warmer and smoother.



The source is iPhone and Roon. It can really make a difference?


----------



## musickid (May 10, 2018)

Would it even fit? Are you using your iphone as a roon remote at home or as an endpoint into mojo. I believe mobile roon is in the making still?


----------



## GreenBow (May 10, 2018)

The source is iPhone and Roon. It can really make a difference?[/QUOTE]

I don't know. I meant USB from PC. You'll have to ask other people about USB from phone.



RiseFall123 said:


> Basically, I need something that sound as good as the Mojo but even warmer and fuller.



Well the Hugo 2 frequency response is said to be flat. Totally flat. Meaning you get totally neutral production.

Personally I think that is the perfect best case.


----------



## GreenBow (May 10, 2018)

I made a thread about what people said about the Hugo 2, before I bought it. (I copied and pasted all thoughts from the Hugo 2 thread. Then made a thread post of people's thoughts.)

What my questions were. What people's opinions were. What people thought.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...or-not-all-the-things-i-thought-about.867630/


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> The source is iPhone and Roon. It can really make a difference?



I don't know. I meant USB from PC. You'll have to ask other people about USB from phone.



Well the Hugo 2 frequency response is said to be flat. Totally flat. Meaning you get totally neutral production.

Personally I think that is the perfect best case.[/QUOTE]



GreenBow said:


> I made a thread about what people said about the Hugo 2, before I bought it. (I copied and pasted all thoughts from the Hugo 2 thread. Then made a thread post of people's thoughts.)
> 
> What my questions were. What people's opinions were. What people thought.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...or-not-all-the-things-i-thought-about.867630/



Hugo 2 is not for me:

- very flat=not for me, in need more body than normal
- less boomy than Mojo=not for me, Mojo itself is too on the middle-high side and i want a more bassy signature


----------



## krismusic

GreenBow said:


> The source is iPhone and Roon. It can really make a difference?



I don't know. I meant USB from PC. You'll have to ask other people about USB from phone.



Well the Hugo 2 frequency response is said to be flat. Totally flat. Meaning you get totally neutral production.

Personally I think that is the perfect best case.[/QUOTE]



RiseFall123 said:


> I don't know. I meant USB from PC. You'll have to ask other people about USB from phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hugo 2 is not for me:

- very flat=not for me, in need more body than normal
- less boomy than Mojo=not for me, Mojo itself is too on the middle-high side and i want a more bassy signature[/QUOTE]
Flat and neutral is not for everyone. It is not for me. I like a bit of extra weight and warmth. I think though that is the job of EQ. If you want to address it with hardware then headphones. I think you will be looking for a needle in a haystack trying to find electronics with the right colouration for you.


----------



## GreenBow

Flat and neutral does not mean, no body to the music. It means no emphasis on bass or treble. Even flat response. In other words perfect.

Maybe if you read the information in the link that I provided, you would have known. People there are saying the Hugo 2 has more body to the sound. More solid. More bass.

Personally I don't see why I have to write already about five posts for you. Effort I have already put in. Now I have to write more. .....  While you won't bother reading what I did for everyone, in making that thread.


----------



## krismusic (May 11, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> Flat and neutral does not mean, no body to the music. It means no emphasis on bass or treble. Even flat response. In other words perfect.
> 
> Maybe if you read the information in the link that I provided, you would have known. People there are saying the Hugo 2 has more body to the sound. More solid. More bass.
> 
> Personally I don't see why I have to write already about five posts for you. Effort I have already put in. Now I have to write more. .....  While you won't bother reading what I did for everyone, in making that thread.


Is that directed at me? I know what flat and neutral is. I suggest that some people, including me do not particularly enjoy technically perfect. If that was everybody's goal then this hobby would be a lot simpler and more boring. If you find replying to my posts arduous, ignore them. This is supposed to be fun. Not hard work!


----------



## cirodts

is there a unique connection instead of the 2 cables to connect a lg v20 to the mojo?


----------



## AndrewH13 (May 11, 2018)

Mython said:


> OK, I've relented, and added the Meenova cable to the bottom of post #4 (because I can no longer edit posts #2 and #3)



Just received Meenova version 2 Lightning to Micro USB 4 foot cable. Usually a DAP user, but trying Tidal 3 month trial on iPhone and enjoying it at the moment.

Cable works straight away on iPhone 6S, John Mayer ‘New Light’ Tidal hifi quality, into Hugo1 (will try Mojo later) and out to Sennheiser IE800S. Very impressive. Four foot cable just nice to enable phone as a remote and a tidy one piece solution. DAC on sofa beside me. Yep, nice alternative to loading DAPs, although that will still be my main source, and cable cheaper than a Poly!

Thumbs up to Meenova from me. 11.3.1 working fine ..... until some future Apple update, lol.

Edit - confirmed works good with Mojo


----------



## Light - Man (May 11, 2018)

Andrew, are you really good at ping pong or was it because everyone else at the CanJam was ????! ...    .........  .................Happy Friday Guys!


----------



## AndrewH13

Light - Man said:


> Andrew, are you really good at ping pong or was it because everyone else at the CanJam was ????! ...    .........  .................Happy Friday Guys!



Haha, well beat Moedawg who has won at all previous Canjams around world


----------



## Light - Man

AndrewH13 said:


> Haha, well beat Moe*dawg* who has won at all previous Canjams around world



So the Cat out-foxed the Dawg.........a bit like this?  






 .........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suppose I better get back to talking about the Mojo.

I recently got the HiFiMan* HE400i* for £180 on Amazon UK, I am really liking it and preferring it to the Sundara (for £450). I reckon that it has a more focused overall sound and has better dynamics and energy and what is even better - is that it has great vocal presence.

I reckon that it should do very well with the Mojo and at this price it is a bargain?!


----------



## majo123

Light - Man said:


> So the Cat out-foxed the Dawg.........a bit like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have exactly the same pairing and love the combo , indeed the price drop on the 400i is a bargain!  I was also considering sundara too as my next purchase and got the impression it was a step up?  maybe I should stick to the mojo /400i combo.


----------



## krismusic

AndrewH13 said:


> Haha, well beat Moedawg who has won at all previous Canjams around world


Now that is impressive!


----------



## Phronesis

I wound up buying the cable accessory kit.  I read that the little box that comes with it has a circuit board inside?  Anyone know what the function of the circuit board is?


----------



## miketlse

AndrewH13 said:


> Haha, well beat Moedawg who has won at all previous Canjams around world


I doff my cap to you.


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> Flat and neutral does not mean, no body to the music. It means no emphasis on bass or treble. Even flat response. In other words perfect.
> 
> Maybe if you read the information in the link that I provided, you would have known. People there are saying the Hugo 2 has more body to the sound. More solid. More bass.
> 
> Personally I don't see why I have to write already about five posts for you. Effort I have already put in. Now I have to write more. .....  While you won't bother reading what I did for everyone, in making that thread.



@RiseFall123 I probably shot this one off. Just read the first post in the thread I made. (It looks a lot, but it's not.) https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...or-not-all-the-things-i-thought-about.867630/

I collected all the thoughts of Hugo 2 users throughout the whole Hugo 2 thread, a while ago. Massive effort. ........... Secondly, the Hugo 2 is probably the fastest and most reviewed head-fi hi-fi product ever. Meaning there's so much information and impressions about it. Since the Qutest is its sibling soundwise, you can't go wrong.

However if you want to stretch your budget, the new Hugo TT 2 will be interesting.


----------



## cirodts

Guys do you think the hd 800 can be driven properly by the mojo?


----------



## RiseFall123

GreenBow said:


> @RiseFall123 I probably shot this one off. Just read the first post in the thread I made. (It looks a lot, but it's not.) https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...or-not-all-the-things-i-thought-about.867630/
> 
> I collected all the thoughts of Hugo 2 users throughout the whole Hugo 2 thread, a while ago. Massive effort. ........... Secondly, the Hugo 2 is probably the fastest and most reviewed head-fi hi-fi product ever. Meaning there's so much information and impressions about it. Since the Qutest is its sibling soundwise, you can't go wrong.
> 
> However if you want to stretch your budget, the new Hugo TT 2 will be interesting.



Hi,

Hugo 2 is an headphone amplifier and a dac. I also own an headphone amplifier (Mojo) that I found delicious (with my headphones) and what I look for is simply a dac. Also, everywhere and in your link I found out that the Hugo 2 is "more" trasparent than Mojo and less "warm", it's better but I am afraid about this "signature" in my own chain.
BTW, now, I will wait some hours to "burn in" (believe or not) my speakers (it's what have said the manufacturer to me), to see what happen so I will wait a little. If the speakers will become with "smoother treble and more extended bass" (what they said to me) I can live with Mojo, because all I want right now is an overall balance more on the middle-bass than on the middle-high, actually I find the sound too... trasparent and fatiguing.

*For who here using the Mojo as dac and own an iPhone (or other iOS devices) what app do you use apart Tidal?*


----------



## headfry

I use Captune - to sllow eq of Tidal streams - and Kaisertone to eq and playback hires files.

I love Mojo as well - while it’s outclassed by some higher priced dacs it in my opinion gives an sq that is good enough (for this discerning listener at least) that I don’t need to seek better - for the forseeable future...very happy with it!


----------



## Colors

I actually tested the Chord Mojo in-store with my Empire Ears Bravado and really liked it immediately. Lifted and gave some sparkle to the treble and brought the mids forward a little. Very tempted to get it..


----------



## LeeMark

Lately my mojo doesn't seem to charge correctly, and gets very warm to the touch with just charging, warmer than I have ever felt before.  IT does not seem to hold charge.  IT also seems to only be able to charge when connected to the poly.  There certainly seems to be some issue but I am not sure whether it needs to be refunded or is there some fix for this?


----------



## RiseFall123

To someone who uses iPhone as Roon endpoint and Mojo as DAC (hoping someone will), do you know how to say to Roon that Mojo is DSD capable?


----------



## lwells (May 13, 2018)

Today was a good day. I got to play with the Hugo 2 TT, go to CanJam Europe and got my Mojo “ruined” by Rob Watts (his words). And I got my high five :|


----------



## GreenBow

lwells said:


> Today was a good day. I got to play with the Hugo 2 TT, go to CanJam Europe and got my Mojo “ruined” by Rob Watts (his words).



That Mojo is hot.


----------



## lwells (May 13, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> That Mojo is hot.



You can’t have it. :}


----------



## cirodts

I have the mojo for 2 weeks and what can I say, an excellent sound.


----------



## Amberlamps

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hugo 2 is an headphone amplifier and a dac. I also own an headphone amplifier (Mojo) that I found delicious (with my headphones) and what I look for is simply a dac. Also, everywhere and in your link I found out that the Hugo 2 is "more" trasparent than Mojo and less "warm", it's better but I am afraid about this "signature" in my own chain.
> BTW, now, I will wait some hours to "burn in" (believe or not) my speakers (it's what have said the manufacturer to me), to see what happen so I will wait a little. If the speakers will become with "smoother treble and more extended bass" (what they said to me) I can live with Mojo, because all I want right now is an overall balance more on the middle-bass than on the middle-high, actually I find the sound too... trasparent and fatiguing.
> ...



Onkyo hf player from app store, costs a tenner but will allow you to play dsd,and upto 768khz if connected to mojo via a cable.


----------



## turkayguner

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hugo 2 is an headphone amplifier and a dac. I also own an headphone amplifier (Mojo) that I found delicious (with my headphones) and what I look for is simply a dac. Also, everywhere and in your link I found out that the Hugo 2 is "more" trasparent than Mojo and less "warm", it's better but I am afraid about this "signature" in my own chain.
> BTW, now, I will wait some hours to "burn in" (believe or not) my speakers (it's what have said the manufacturer to me), to see what happen so I will wait a little. If the speakers will become with "smoother treble and more extended bass" (what they said to me) I can live with Mojo, because all I want right now is an overall balance more on the middle-bass than on the middle-high, actually I find the sound too... trasparent and fatiguing.
> ...



Fiio music app for playing hi-res & DLNA. If you do not mind paying, Sigmatunes ST-1 is a brilliant app.


----------



## Pimsilveira (May 13, 2018)

My mojo doesn’t seem to reset to “normal” mode after being in line level mode (pressing both volume buttons while turning it on).
I turn it off and when I turn it back on, it remains in line level mode (purple/blueish color of the volume buttons).
Does anyone know how to fix this?
I almost blew up my headphones ...


----------



## harpo1

Pimsilveira said:


> My mojo doesn’t seem to reset to “normal” mode after being in line level mode (pressing both volume buttons while turning it on).
> I turn it off and when I turn it back on, it remains in line level mode (purple/blueish color of the volume buttons).
> Does anyone know how to fix this?
> I almost blew out my headphones ...


Did you adjust it after setting it to line level mode prior to turning it off?


----------



## nicolas7 (May 14, 2018)

Hi,

I'm reading Head-fi since quite a lot of years now and I finally write my first message. I've learned a lot from all of you and I thank you a lot (sorry for my English...). I find The Audiophile community in general very friendly and courteous, no troll or agressive people compared to another domain.

I bought a Mojo + Poly recently and the devices are faulty so I have to send them back, I had the time to listen to it and I found that the sound from the SD card was my favorite one using my smartphone as a source (Airplay had background noise which was noticeable on louder volume) but to be honest I find the sound straight from my 2016 MacBook Pro Touch Bar more large and luminous, I find the Mojo one slightly more dynamic and a bit darker, some sounds doesn't extend very welll compared to my macbook too. I'm clearly disappointed about his performance, I was maybe waiting too much about it (due to the crazy amount of positive feedback and pro reviews). I'm not sure if I will ask a replacement and will probably get refund instead.

My question is: do you think I can have a better sounding with a DAP? With balanced outputs? I saw the upcoming Astell & Kern ones (A&Futura SE100) that might be interesting. I've also heard than the Kann model from the same brand sounded very good. I was also interested into Sony, Pioneer or Onkyo, Hifiman too (or any another brand). Which one do you think are powerful enough to drive some slightly hungry headphones? I'd like something that have the dynamic and good timing as the Mojo but with a larger soundstage, very rich in details details but still musical. Something that sound noticeably better than my MacBook, otherwise I better have to listen from it. I'm maybe asking too much... I have also to precise that streaming is a plus and I can go without it, the sound is clearly my priority. My budget is until 1600 / 1700€ (cheaper the better of course).

Thank you in advance for your help

Nicolas


----------



## Sonic Defender

nicolas7 said:


> My budget is until 1600 / 1700€ (cheaper the better of course).
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help
> 
> Nicolas


You don't need to spend that much. The FiiO Q5 has 2.5 balanced output as well as non balanced 3.5, solid DAC and Bluetooth built in. For just a DAC the iFi iOne is fantastic and for well less than the price range you are discussing there are many amps that could be added. Those are just two Bluetooth enabled options (not having Bluetooth is just nuts if you ask me) there are likely others. I think the Q5 is compelling and I will have some first hand experience as I'm on the FiiO tour and may very well purchase the Q5 if the audition goes well, but based on the many impressions I have read, the Q5 is quite a solid option. I owned and loved the Mojo by the way.


----------



## Pimsilveira

harpo1 said:


> Did you adjust it after setting it to line level mode prior to turning it off?


I turn it to line level (pressed the two volume buttons while turning it on) and listen to some music on my stereo. 
I turn the mojo off (pressed the power button for two seconds). 
Then after a while, I turned it on pressing the power button for two seconds. I noticed that the volume buttons where still purple/blue indicating that it was still on line level mode. 
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## nicolas7 (May 14, 2018)

Sonic Defender said:


> You don't need to spend that much. The FiiO Q5 has 2.5 balanced output as well as non balanced 3.5, solid DAC and Bluetooth built in. For just a DAC the iFi iOne is fantastic and for well less than the price range you are discussing there are many amps that could be added. Those are just two Bluetooth enabled options (not having Bluetooth is just nuts if you ask me) there are likely others. I think the Q5 is compelling and I will have some first hand experience as I'm on the FiiO tour and may very well purchase the Q5 if the audition goes well, but based on the many impressions I have read, the Q5 is quite a solid option. I owned and loved the Mojo by the way.




Thank you for your reply, I'm not interested into a DAC alone, I'd like something more convenient, that's why I bought Mojo + Poly. I'm more interested into buying a DAP now because of the slightly disappointing Mojo + Poly sound (for me). I'm ready to pay more to have something that go more far (crisp and detailed sound, large soundstage, good 3D...) I don't want to upgrade every 6 months like many apparently do (cost a lot more that 1500€ at the end...). I'm looking for something that will sound noticeably better than my headphone linked to my MacBook Pro (which sound very good in fact, it seems that Apple upgraded their stuff recently, even my new iPhone X sounds better than my last iPhone 6). After, I'm still open if a separate DAC offer all of what I'm looking for and is easy to hold with my iPhone together. Thanks


----------



## Phronesis

nicolas7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm reading Head-fi since quite a lot of years now and I finally write my first message. I've learned a lot from all of you and I thank you a lot (sorry for my English...). I find The Audiophile community in general very friendly and courteous, no troll or agressive people compared to another domain.
> 
> ...



If you want better sound, start by upgrading your headphones.  That makes a much bigger difference than the DAC/amp, provided that the amp has enough power for the headphones.


----------



## GreenBow

Pimsilveira said:


> I turn it to line level (pressed the two volume buttons while turning it on) and listen to some music on my stereo.
> I turn the mojo off (pressed the power button for two seconds).
> Then after a while, I turned it on pressing the power button for two seconds. I noticed that the volume buttons where still purple/blue indicating that it was still on line level mode.
> What am I doing wrong?



Mojo remembers any volume setting, except line level.

It suggests that you have started up in line level, and then altered the volume just slightly by accident.

We all do this, on purpose if we use our Mojo for a lot of line level work. Start up in line level, and turn it down a click or two. Just so that the Mojo remembers that volume setting for the next time we want line level.

You should not have a problem. Just turn the Mojo down to your headphone listening level. Then next time you turn it on, it should be at headphone level.


----------



## nicolas7 (May 14, 2018)

Phronesis said:


> If you want better sound, start by upgrading your headphones.  That makes a much bigger difference than the DAC/amp, provided that the amp has enough power for the headphones.




I already know that, the fact is my iPhone X is not enough powerful to drive a Beyerdynamic T5p ver.2, nor an Audeze Sine through their classic jack connector (I tried it with the cypher iOS cable but it sounded a bit too slick and digital to me, I preferred the more organic sound coming from the Mojo + Poly playing on the SD card). I've tried the Mojo linked via USB to my 2016 Macbook and it sounded clearly inferior than my headphone connected straight from the computer. It looks like that the Mojo is outdated if you use the latest Apple stuff (I don't know for the other brands), it sounded clearly better with Poly but not really better than my Macbook Pro. So, I'm just looking for a portable device that has a noticeably better sound than my computer. Do you know any Dap that could drive some hungry headphones and sound better that the Mojo + Poly or MacBook Pro Touchbar? Does the 1500€ Astell & Kern, Hifiman, Sony.... DAPs sounds better? For the almost 1200€ of the Mojo+Poly, I expect something that sound better than the sound of my Macbook, on the go.


----------



## Phronesis

nicolas7 said:


> I already know that, the fact is my iPhone X is not enough powerful to drive a Beyerdynamic T5p ver.2, nor an Audeze Sine through their classic jack connector (I tried it with the cypher iOS cable but it sounded a bit too slick and digital to me, I preferred the more organic sound coming from the Mojo + Poly playing on the SD card). I've tried the Mojo linked via USB to my 2016 Macbook and it sounded clearly inferior than my headphone connected straight from the computer. It looks like that the Mojo is outdated if you use the last Apple stuff (I don't for the other brands), it sounded clearly better with Poly but not really better than my Macbook Pro. So, I'm just looking for a portable device that has a noticeably better sound than my computer. Do you know any Dap that could drive some hungry headphones and sound better that the Mojo + Poly or MacBook Pro Touchbar. Does the 1500€ Astell & Kern, Hifiman, Sony.... DAPs sounds better?



The Mojo shouldn't sound significantly inferior to your computer.  If that's the case, there seems to be a problem somewhere with your setup.


----------



## nicolas7 (May 14, 2018)

Phronesis said:


> The Mojo shouldn't sound significantly inferior to your computer.  If that's the case, there seems to be a problem somewhere with your setup.




Did you have the opportunity to compare the sounding of your headphone linked to the latest Macbook pro and your headphone connected to the Mojo and then your computer? My set up is really simple so I'm sure I didn't make any mistake. The Mojo alone has a slightly better, faster rhythm than my Macbook, but this last one has a way more open, full and luminous sounding.


----------



## Phronesis

nicolas7 said:


> Did you have the opportunity to compare the sounding of your headphone linked to the latest Macbook pro and your headphone connected to the Mojo and then your computer? My set up is really simple so I'm sure I didn't make a mistake. The Mojo has a slighty better, faster rhythm than my Macbook, but this last one has a way more open, full and clear open sound.



I haven't.  I've used the Mojo only with my iPhone and PCs.  Best I can tell, it sounds the same with all of them.


----------



## Pimsilveira

GreenBow said:


> Mojo remembers any volume setting, except line level.
> 
> It suggests that you have started up in line level, and then altered the volume just slightly by accident.
> 
> ...


I think I understand now.
When I turn on line level mode (pressing power button + 2 volume buttons at the same time), after turning it on, I click 4 times the minus volume so that the output level goes to 1,9V, to match my amplifier. 
The mojo is remembering this settings, right?


----------



## harpo1

Pimsilveira said:


> I think I understand now.
> When I turn on line level mode (pressing power button + 2 volume buttons at the same time), after turning it on, I click 4 times the minus volume so that the output level goes to 1,9V, to match my amplifier.
> The mojo is remembering this settings, right?


Correct.  The only time it doesn't remember line level mode is if you don't change anything after turning it on.


----------



## Sonic Defender (May 14, 2018)

@nicolas7, The Q5 is both an amp and a DAC, in fact it has changeable amp modules and with what is supposed to be a really great Bluetooth implementation simply use your phone to stream. You are going to carry a phone anyway so unless your goal is a single, pocket carry only device, which likely it isn't if you were using a Mojo + Poly, the Q5 might be exactly what you are looking for and it should have no issue driving your T5p. I'm sure there are DAPs, but essentially your phone is a great streaming source anyway so the Q5, or another device might work for you, or not. Lots of different ways to approach your situation, but the best fit depends on your needs. So could you provide people a ranked list of what your needs and wishes are? That way people could give you suggestions that best match your end goals.

Edit: rereading your posts it seems that you do want a single source device. There are some pretty powerful DAPs available depending on what you mean by power hungry headphones though.  DAPs aren't my thing so hopefully somebody else with more experience will chime in. Good luck.


----------



## Pimsilveira

harpo1 said:


> Correct.  The only time it doesn't remember line level mode is if you don't change anything after turning it on.


Thanks, I thought I had a faulty unit


----------



## surfgeorge

nicolas7 said:


> Did you have the opportunity to compare the sounding of your headphone linked to the latest Macbook pro and your headphone connected to the Mojo and then your computer? My set up is really simple so I'm sure I didn't make any mistake. The Mojo alone has a slightly better, faster rhythm than my Macbook, but this last one has a way more open, full and luminous sounding.





nicolas7 said:


> Did you have the opportunity to compare the sounding of your headphone linked to the latest Macbook pro and your headphone connected to the Mojo and then your computer? My set up is really simple so I'm sure I didn't make any mistake. The Mojo alone has a slightly better, faster rhythm than my Macbook, but this last one has a way more open, full and luminous sounding.



"Better" sound is a very subjective thing, and I am having difficulties imaginig what open, full and luminous sounds like.
The most obvious good sound characteristic of the Mojo for me is how it keeps complex music sharply focused. Like some powerful classic music with a big orchestra, where Mojo keeps each the individual elements clearly in focus both in terms of sound as well as soundstage.
The other characteristics are harder to describe and maybe also harder to appreciate. Mojo sounds very natural to me. Piano key strokes sound right, guitar, strings, trumpets, voices, just sound natural.
Not necessarily spectacular at first listen, but spectacularly clear and natural when listening for a longer period of time.

It takes time to get used to a specific signature.
Good source material and good headphones help a lot to hear it.
Keep trying a bit more, and if you still prefer the Macbook you have just saved yourself 500 bucks 

For me, even the FIIO Q1 MKII sounded better than the Macbook pro 15" output, but that was a 2014 model...


----------



## GreenBow

Pimsilveira said:


> I think I understand now.
> When I turn on line level mode (pressing power button + 2 volume buttons at the same time), after turning it on, I click 4 times the minus volume so that the output level goes to 1,9V, to match my amplifier.
> The mojo is remembering this settings, right?



Absolutely.

When I had active speakers (the Q Acoustics BT3), they have 2V line level in. I did as you said right. Four clicks down to 1.9V. That way the Mojo remembered every time to come on at 1.9V.

If I plugged my headphones in, I'd lower the volume. The Mojo would remember that lower volume next time.

Going back to using BT3, I'd initiate line level and then four clicks down.


When I got a Rega Brio amplifier, it has line level in up to 10V. I'd initiate line level, then click only once down, (or up if I wanted). Then the Mojo would remember that setting.


----------



## nicolas7 (May 14, 2018)

surfgeorge said:


> "Better" sound is a very subjective thing, and I am having difficulties imaginig what open, full and luminous sounds like.
> The most obvious good sound characteristic of the Mojo for me is how it keeps complex music sharply focused. Like some powerful classic music with a big orchestra, where Mojo keeps each the individual elements clearly in focus both in terms of sound as well as soundstage.
> The other characteristics are harder to describe and maybe also harder to appreciate. Mojo sounds very natural to me. Piano key strokes sound right, guitar, strings, trumpets, voices, just sound natural.
> Not necessarily spectacular at first listen, but spectacularly clear and natural when listening for a longer period of time.
> ...




I'm not looking for something spectacular at first listen (even if almost every specialized magazine went mad about it saying that it's night and day, whaou effect, and blablabla...). Like every one here, you know that we all use subjective words when we talk about sound, even you when you say that the Mojo sounds natural.. and I think that the words I used in my description are not so difficult to imagine, even professionals use these...

What is a natural sound if the soundstage is small (even if the Poly open up a little bit when played through SD card)? I often feel a breath of air each time I listen straight on my macbook, everything suddenly open and sounds more relax and natural. I think that I spent enough time with the Mojo and Poly in many different configurations to tell my feeling and I feel free to say that at the 1200€ price tag for the Mojo and Poly you are waiting for something a little bit more obvious than the sounding of your computer with a slightly tighter, precise rhythms and separated elements (even if the 2016 macbook Touch Bar do it well too). I must precise that I've compared quite a lot of times, and not only for a few seconds, with some high quality FLAC and with Beyer T5P ver.2, Audeze Sine and Senheiser HD-25 II. headphones. I'm not even mentioning the terrible time you have to spend to configure the device, nor the battery that doesn't last "about 10 hours" (even with 320 MP3, I've tested it) as they said, or their 100€ overpriced plastic case to protect the device, and another 100€ to have extra cables (the same ones included for free with another brands...). My product was defectous though but I've read that the battery rarely last for 10 hours, mine is 6H30 / 7h for the Mojo while the Poly last more.. And I've forgot to mention their Gofigure app (6 months of waiting).. an another story.. All these things sounds pretty disrespectful to me for such a company who mainly sell to professional or passionate. They just wanted to release their Poly before Christmas without any consideration for their customer, this device wasn't ready, for sure.

I'm sometime thinking that the audiophile market, like every high end niche market (perfume, fashion...), is subject to storytelling based on spec. numbers which you can't concretely hear due to our ear limitations (except training your ears at Shaolin temple), they're all playing with our heartstring to sell. My feeling is that the Mojo was excellent a few time ago but since then things evolved into the mainstream market (at least Apple). I've read an article recently on Darko website saying that the DAPs days are going to end soon when reviewing the Mojo + Poly. For myself, I can say the same for the mobile DAC / AMP since more and more brands are including it into the cable (Audeze iOS Cipher) or Headphone (Sony MDR-1000X), and I can imagine that it will evolve in a good way with the time.

Again I'm just telling about my feelings, it can change tomorrow (I hope), and you have to read between the lines with what I'm saying.


----------



## nicolas7

nicolas7 said:


> I'm not looking for something spectacular at first listen (even if almost every specialized magazine went mad about it saying that it's night and day, whaou effect, and blablabla...). Like every one here, you know that we all use subjective words when we talk about sound, even you when you say that the Mojo sounds natural.. and I think that the words I used in my description are not so difficult to imagine, even professionals use these...
> 
> What is a natural sound if the soundstage is small (even if the Poly add on open up a little bit when played through SD card)? I often feel a breath of air each time I listen straight on my macbook, everything suddenly open and sounds more relax and natural. I think that I spent enough time with the Mojo and Poly in many different configurations to tell my feeling and I feel free to say that at the 1200€ price tag for the Mojo and Poly you are waiting for something a little bit more obvious than the sounding of your computer with a slightly tighter, precise rhythms and separated elements (even if the 2016 macbook Touch Bar do it well too). I must precise that I've compared quite a lot of times, and not only for a few seconds, with some high quality FLAC and with Beyer T5P ver.2, Audeze Sine and Senheiser HD-25 II. headphones. And I'm not mentioning the terrible time you have to spend to configure the device, nor the battery that doesn't last "about 10 hours" (even with 320 MP3, I've tested it) as they said, or their 100€ overpriced plastic case to protect the device, and another 100€ to have extra cable... My product was defectous though but I've read that the battery rarely last for 10 hours.. And  I've forgot to mention their Gofigure app (6 months of waiting).. an another story.. All these things sounds pretty disrespectful to me for such an enterprise who mainly sell to professional or passionate. They just wanted to release their Poly before Christmas without any consideration for their customer, this device wasn't ready, for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## shultzee

@nicolas7.       To each his own.   I find mojo significantly better than just my MacBook Pro out.    Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## nicolas7

shultzee said:


> @nicolas7.       To each his own.   I find mojo significantly better than just my MacBook Pro out.    Hope you find what your looking for.



Which model do you have?


----------



## shultzee

2015 MacBook Pro


----------



## nicolas7

shultzee said:


> 2015 MacBook Pro



I have the the Touch Bar one which was released at the end of 2016 and it sound better than my 2011 model. It seems that Apple improved their stuff recently, even my iPhone X sounds better than my old iPhone 6 (I had them together for a few days, before selling the old one, and I was really  surprised about the change)


----------



## nicolas7 (May 14, 2018)

Anyway, thanks to everyone who tried to help me. I did my best to like the Mojo+Poly but I had some difficulties with his slightly dark signature and tiny soundstage (outside of the nightmare configuration of the Poly...), I felt a bit claustrophobic. Again, I received a faulty device (the two parts of mojo and poly not correctly aligned, noisy during all the charge, sometime not working or connecting, especially after full charge, drained battery while turned off) but I'm pretty sure that these problems didn't affect the sound. I'm still thinking about getting an another one or asking refund... And that's why I first came here to ask if some DAP can sounds significately better than the Mojo as I'm really hesitating, and that's really difficult to find some infos since some  magazine reviews say that the Mojo can even beat 3500€ Astell & Kern AK380 or even 20 times more expensive dac (yes yes I saw it...), it's really mental, and it makes me wondering about if my ears works well or if this audiophile world is highly enthusiast for every small difference. I really hope I'm wrong since I like this fascinating audiophile world and I don't want it to disappear for the all in one digital stuff. And sorry for my approximative English aswell


----------



## nicolas7 (May 14, 2018)

Sonic Defender said:


> @nicolas7, The Q5 is both an amp and a DAC, in fact it has changeable amp modules and with what is supposed to be a really great Bluetooth implementation simply use your phone to stream. You are going to carry a phone anyway so unless your goal is a single, pocket carry only device, which likely it isn't if you were using a Mojo + Poly, the Q5 might be exactly what you are looking for and it should have no issue driving your T5p. I'm sure there are DAPs, but essentially your phone is a great streaming source anyway so the Q5, or another device might work for you, or not. Lots of different ways to approach your situation, but the best fit depends on your needs. So could you provide people a ranked list of what your needs and wishes are? That way people could give you suggestions that best match your end goals.
> 
> Edit: rereading your posts it seems that you do want a single source device. There are some pretty powerful DAPs available depending on what you mean by power hungry headphones though.  DAPs aren't my thing so hopefully somebody else with more experience will chime in. Good luck.




Thanks a lot for your help and taking your time for reading me! I spent some time looking at the Q5 on the net this afternoon and I'll definitely try to listen to it as soon as possible, it looks very promising. By the way, do you think that it can also drive an Audeze Sine? As I slightly prefer the sound coming from the 3.5 jack. Please let us know what you think after your audition at the Fiio tour. Actually I'm looking for a single (or two) device that is small enough to bring in the train, hotel... and that have some serious ability with the sound, that goes deep, that extends well in every area, rich and full sounding, tight and precise rhythmic, beautiful mids, fluid, subtle... I have to stop here, I'm probably asking too much 
I can put more money (until 1600 / 1700€ if it's a killer) since it will be my only device (no desktop set up). I saw the Hifiman HM-901s that looks promising with the sound, and I like how simple it is, I miss the good old days where you just had to push power and play to listen to the music.... I'm also curious about the Cowon Plenue 2 MKII, Sony NW-WM1A, A&Futura SE100 (upcoming Astell & Kern), Astell & Kern "Kann" (archaic device but sounds very good apparently).


----------



## AndrewH13

nicolas7 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help and taking your time for reading me! I spent some time looking at the Q5 on the net this afternoon and I'll definitely try to listen to it as soon as possible, it looks very promising. By the way, do you think that it can also drive an Audeze Sine? As I slightly prefer the sound coming from the 3.5 jack. Please let us know what you think after your audition at the Fiio tour. Actually I'm looking for a single (or two) device that is small enough to bring in the train, hotel... and that have some serious ability with the sound, that goes deep, that extends well in every area, rich and full sounding, tight and precise rhythmic, beautiful mids, fluid, subtle... I have to stop here, I'm probably asking too much
> I can put more money (until 1600 / 1700€ if it's a killer) since it will be my only device (no desktop set up). I saw the Hifiman HM-901s that looks promising with the sound, and I like how simple it is, I miss the good old days where you just had to push power and play to listen to the music.... I'm also curious about the Cowon Plenue 2 MKII, Sony NW-WM1A, A&Futura SE100 (upcoming Astell & Kern), Astell & Kern "Kann" (archaic device but sounds very good apparently).



I would suggest listening to Questyle QP1R (or QP2R slightly less upfront sound). It's current mode amplification gives ability to drive harder phones than the figures suggest, and soundwise, I haven't heard a better DAP, on par with AKs dearest to me. Can switch from Hugo 2 or Mojo and still enjoy music. It's wheel isn't the best, but top sound for an all-in-one.


----------



## Sonic Defender

AndrewH13 said:


> I would suggest listening to Questyle QP1R (or QP2R slightly less upfront sound). It's current mode amplification gives ability to drive harder phones than the figures suggest, and soundwise, I haven't heard a better DAP, on par with AKs dearest to me. Can switch from Hugo 2 or Mojo and still enjoy music. It's wheel isn't the best, but top sound for an all-in-one.


Based on my reading about the DAP market, which I do follow despite not really buying them, the QP1R was also the DAP I was thinking of suggesting as it is reputed to be powerful for a DAP.


----------



## Phronesis

Maybe the Mojo thread isn't the best place to ask 'I'm not satisfied with the sound of the Mojo, what should I buy instead?'


----------



## jarnopp

Phronesis said:


> Maybe the Mojo thread isn't the best place to ask 'I'm not satisfied with the sound of the Mojo, what should I buy instead?'



What is it you find lacking or sub-optimal?  What is the rest of your chain?  It could be a good place to ask, especially if you are open to other changes also.


----------



## nicolas7

AndrewH13 said:


> I would suggest listening to Questyle QP1R (or QP2R slightly less upfront sound). It's current mode amplification gives ability to drive harder phones than the figures suggest, and soundwise, I haven't heard a better DAP, on par with AKs dearest to me. Can switch from Hugo 2 or Mojo and still enjoy music. It's wheel isn't the best, but top sound for an all-in-one.



Thank a lot for your help, that QP1R looks like what I'm looking for, killer sound, powerful enough and simple to use. Do you know if this brand still doing update with their "old" models as I'm wondering how it will be within a few years.


----------



## nicolas7 (May 15, 2018)

Phronesis said:


> Maybe the Mojo thread isn't the best place to ask 'I'm not satisfied with the sound of the Mojo, what should I buy instead?'



I'm sorry, it wasn't my first intention to criticize Chord, I'm just looking for advice from people who have or tried the Mojo and have or tried another stuff, so I thought this topic would be the right one .I'm also new here (even if reading regulary), despite my 2012 register date, so I can't open a new topic...
And I have a Mojo after all, so I can also talk about my experience (good or bad), it's always nice to relate it I think.


----------



## ag18

Hi fellow Poly/Mojo users. I just posted a question about Poly not working w/ QuickPlay (part of the GoFigure app on iOS) over in the Help/Recommendations forum. Would appreciate any help or tips anyone might have: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-poly-mojo-quickplay-issues.879813/

Thanks! Andreas


----------



## LeeMark

I would post 


ag18 said:


> Hi fellow Poly/Mojo users. I just posted a question about Poly not working w/ QuickPlay (part of the GoFigure app on iOS) over in the Help/Recommendations forum. Would appreciate any help or tips anyone might have: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-poly-mojo-quickplay-issues.879813/
> 
> Thanks! Andreas


I would search this thread first instead.  They have discussed this issue multiple times.  As I don't use quickly (which only seems to be good with playlists) I can't help.  
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...r-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/


----------



## ag18

Good call. Should have thought of that first. Thanks -- I see three pages of results, will sift through them later today.


----------



## AndrewH13

nicolas7 said:


> Thank a lot for your help, that QP1R looks like what I'm looking for, killer sound, powerful enough and simple to use. Do you know if this brand still doing update with their "old" models as I'm wondering how it will be within a few years.



Best discussed in Mo's excellent QP1R review thread. Updates are about one a year! Some are upset with battery indicator and wheel precision but if sound is important, it's a gem. So is Mojo!


----------



## Pimsilveira

I am still blown away with the quality of the mojo..... i have had it for one month now and I have a problem ...
I feel that I need to upgrade my bowers & wilkins c5 s2 in earphones 
Has anyone tried the mojo with the shure SE 846 or the sennheiser ie800s earphones?
Will this be an upgrade?


----------



## GreenBow

Pimsilveira said:


> I am still blown away with the quality of the mojo..... i have had it for one month now and I have a problem ...
> I feel that I need to upgrade my bowers & wilkins c5 s2 in earphones
> Has anyone tried the mojo with the shure SE 846 or the sennheiser ie800s earphones?
> Will this be an upgrade?



Watch out for the IE800 mk 2. They reviewed poorly. Make sure you get the first edition, if you buy them. I doubt you can go wrong with the shure SE 846.

No idea why you're asking if that would be an upgrade over you B&W.


----------



## ZappaMan

Pimsilveira said:


> I am still blown away with the quality of the mojo..... i have had it for one month now and I have a problem ...
> I feel that I need to upgrade my bowers & wilkins c5 s2 in earphones
> Has anyone tried the mojo with the shure SE 846 or the sennheiser ie800s earphones?
> Will this be an upgrade?



I have the 846 and the Hd800s, and I find the 846 to be really amazing, they are so much fun, couldn’t be happier with them with mojo. The Hd800s has better sound stage etc, but I end up listening to the 846 more, for different reasons, bit more practical with my current circumstances.


----------



## Pimsilveira

GreenBow said:


> Watch out for the IE800 mk 2. They reviewed poorly. Make sure you get the first edition, if you buy them. I doubt you can go wrong with the shure SE 846.
> 
> No idea why you're asking if that would be an upgrade over you B&W.


Thanks. 
And you are right. It is silly compairing my humble b&w to the other two beasts....


----------



## Pimsilveira

ZappaMan said:


> I have the 846 and the Hd800s, and I find the 846 to be really amazing, they are so much fun, couldn’t be happier with them with mojo. The Hd800s has better sound stage etc, but I end up listening to the 846 more, for different reasons, bit more practical with my current circumstances.


Thanks !


----------



## AndrewH13

GreenBow said:


> Watch out for the IE800 mk 2. They reviewed poorly. Make sure you get the first edition, if you buy them. I doubt you can go wrong with the shure SE 846.
> 
> No idea why you're asking if that would be an upgrade over you B&W.



The ie800S is superb with Mojo (and  Hugo II). Most owners love them. I have only seen one poor review, What Hifi. When you say they reviewed poorly that sounds like a general consensus,  what reviews?


----------



## AndrewH13

Pimsilveira said:


> I am still blown away with the quality of the mojo..... i have had it for one month now and I have a problem ...
> I feel that I need to upgrade my bowers & wilkins c5 s2 in earphones
> Has anyone tried the mojo with the shure SE 846 or the sennheiser ie800s earphones?
> Will this be an upgrade?



as well as ie800S comment above, I also recommend 846s. I couldn't decide out of original ie800 and 846. Bought one then 6 months later the other .   They get equal time.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

I think the IE800 is sublime paired with the Mojo. I spend more time with this pairing 
then with their bigger brother HD800!


----------



## Phronesis

I think you can choose an IEM without worrying about compatibility with the Mojo.  The Mojo will play nice with just about all of them, and won’t much improve the sound of an IEM you don’t generally like.  There are many threads on IEMs.


----------



## Sonic Defender

nicolas7 said:


> I'm sorry, it wasn't my first intention to criticize Chord, I'm just looking for advice from people who have or tried the Mojo and have or tried another stuff, so I thought this topic would be the right one .I'm also new here (even if reading regulary), despite my 2012 register date, so I can't open a new topic...
> And I have a Mojo after all, so I can also talk about my experience (good or bad), it's always nice to relate it I think.


No need to apologize, this happens all the time in threads and there is really no reason you can't ask. As long as you aren't unfairly bashing a product in a thread a little OT discussion like this is fine. It also allows Chord to see what possible changes or directions they may consider for future products. Maybe not, but at least Chord can hear good and bad things from customers. I was in sales and marketing and there was a saying that when a customer is talking, you should be listening, and that even applies, maybe even applies more so, when a customer isn't just gushing and complimenting. The Mojo is a fantastic device and I suspect in it's category one of the most successful ever so a few people here and there who require something different even after trying it won't hurt the Mojo or Chord. I would buy the Mojo again in a second as I really loved the sound signature and wish I could have kept it around.


----------



## Fooni (May 16, 2018)

Hello, I am sorry for asking a question probably answered elsewhere, but I searched and searched for ages and still couldn't find the answer in the faq, the official websites, this thread nor elsewhere, with google nor the thread search tool. (and I have no possibility of reading 2,5K pages of discussion...)

The question is: *What is the maximum length for the USB cable for Chord Mojo*? I'm especially interested in the data cable and not the charging one.

I know that the USB standard gives max. 5m, but I have a stubborn image in my head of seeing a quideline of 1.5 metres (~5ft) or so, maybe from Rob Watts..? Also, it's next to impossible to find anything over 3m (~10ft), even A to micro B, let alone Micro B - Micro B (or C).

And secondarily, while we are at it, what would be the maximum length be for the 3,5mm -> RCA cord for the amplifier?

I now have a 5m A to B cable to connect the computer to iFi Audio iUSB Nano and from there a 1.5m A to Micro B cable to the Mojo (and another from the other port for power), which seems to work fine. Now I'm contemplating on the maximum length between the Mojo and an Android device.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GreenBow (May 16, 2018)

AndrewH13 said:


> The ie800S is superb with Mojo (and  Hugo II). Most owners love them. I have only seen one poor review, What Hifi. When you say they reviewed poorly that sounds like a general consensus,  what reviews?



Sorry, I got my terminology wrong.

IE800 Five star review. https://www.whathifi.com/sennheiser/ie-800/review

IE800 S Three star review. https://www.whathifi.com/sennheiser/ie-800-s/review

I was thinking Mk 2, but it was S version. Whatever that is. Anyway, that's what I read, so I was just passing it on.


----------



## ZappaMan

Sonic Defender said:


> No need to apologize, this happens all the time in threads and there is really no reason you can't ask. As long as you aren't unfairly bashing a product in a thread a little OT discussion like this is fine. It also allows Chord to see what possible changes or directions they may consider for future products. Maybe not, but at least Chord can hear good and bad things from customers. I was in sales and marketing and there was a saying that when a customer is talking, you should be listening, and that even applies, maybe even applies more so, when a customer isn't just gushing and complimenting. The Mojo is a fantastic device and I suspect in it's category one of the most successful ever so a few people here and there who require something different even after trying it won't hurt the Mojo or Chord. I would buy the Mojo again in a second as I really loved the sound signature and wish I could have kept it around.


why didnt you keep it around ?


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

Hi can someone tell me of a small DAP that is compatable with  the Mojo. Theres a list of devices which suit the Mojo on page 3 but I'm sure theres been more models and hopefully smaller ones since then. I'm just looking for something truly portable like the mojo, as it's just for transport and storage SQ is not that important, TIA


----------



## miketlse

VGoghs earfrmsc said:


> Hi can someone tell me of a small DAP that is compatable with  the Mojo. Theres a list of devices which suit the Mojo on page 3 but I'm sure theres been more models and hopefully smaller ones since then. I'm just looking for something truly portable like the mojo, as it's just for transport and storage SQ is not that important, TIA


Shanling M0, M1, M2S, M3S are cheap and are well liked, and used as data transports.


----------



## RiseFall123

Pimsilveira said:


> My mojo doesn’t seem to reset to “normal” mode after being in line level mode (pressing both volume buttons while turning it on).
> I turn it off and when I turn it back on, it remains in line level mode (purple/blueish color of the volume buttons).
> Does anyone know how to fix this?
> I almost blew up my headphones ...



Does it make the boot colors sequence when you turn on it?


----------



## surfgeorge (May 16, 2018)

VGoghs earfrmsc said:


> Hi can someone tell me of a small DAP that is compatable with  the Mojo. Theres a list of devices which suit the Mojo on page 3 but I'm sure theres been more models and hopefully smaller ones since then. I'm just looking for something truly portable like the mojo, as it's just for transport and storage SQ is not that important, TIA



HiBy is launching their new R3 DAP at the moment, and I think it’s the perfect match for the Mojo.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-hiby-r3-the-new-little-brother-to-the-r6.872288/
It’s almost exactly the same width and height as the Mojo, has a touch screen and supposedly very good user interface.
Additionally it can be remote controlled from the HiBy App for Android and IOS.

I am currently using the Mojo with a Cayin N3 but have ordered the R3 on kickstarter.
Unfortunately you are a few weeks late for the KS campaign and would have to wait until it becomes available in stores.

PS I am also designing a 3D printed housing for Mojo + HiBy R3 to make it a clean solution


----------



## maxh22

surfgeorge said:


> HiBy is launching their new R3 DAP at the moment, and I think it’s the perfect match for the Mojo.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-hiby-r3-the-new-little-brother-to-the-r6.872288/
> It’s almost exactly the same width and height as the Mojo, has a touch screen and supposedly very good user interface.
> Additionally it can be remote controlled from the HiBy App for Android and IOS.
> ...



Let us know how the R3 pairs with Mojo when you get. It has USB and Coax out right?

If its digital out is very good I would sell my x5 III and get this along with a stacking case when it comes out. It should be more compact than Poly, albeit thicker.


----------



## surfgeorge (May 16, 2018)

maxh22 said:


> Let us know how the R3 pairs with Mojo when you get. It has USB and Coax out right?
> 
> If its digital out is very good I would sell my x5 III and get this along with a stacking case when it comes out. It should be more compact than Poly, albeit thicker.



I will surely do that!
Hiby sells a USB-C to 3,5mm coax cable (ordered) but I already have the Shanling L2 USB-C to micro-USB cable and believe that this will be more compact.

With regard to stacking I see 2 options, either back-to-back for a 40mm package, or the R3 next to the glowing orbs of the Mojo for a bigger and flatter package. In that case the volume rocker would be blocked by the Mojo, the power button and track controls would still be accessible.

I should get the R3 within the next couple of weeks and will report!


----------



## Sonic Defender

ZappaMan said:


> why didnt you keep it around ?


I was reducing my collection at the time and given that I did really want Bluetooth functionality (but I wasn't prepared to pay the price for Poly) I opted for something different. If money was no object and I could keep everything, the Mojo certainly was a keeper as I really did love the sound signature. Very impressive device given the price and footprint. Shame that Bluetooth functionality was added later.


----------



## surfgeorge

Sonic Defender said:


> I was reducing my collection at the time and given that I did really want Bluetooth functionality (but I wasn't prepared to pay the price for Poly) I opted for something different. If money was no object and I could keep everything, the Mojo certainly was a keeper as I really did love the sound signature. Very impressive device given the price and footprint. Shame that Bluetooth functionality was added later.



Maybe a strange question, but I was assuming (not knowing really) that bluetooth connection to a headphone, earphone or speaker would transmit digital data and the D/A conversion would happen On the receiver end of the connection. Under that assumption I don’t uderstand how Mojo with Bluetooth would improve the sound.

If it’s about remote controlling Mojo via Bluetooth, then using a source with BT interface, like any DAP with HIBy user interface would fulfill that requirement with the HiBy App, and I guess there’d be other options as well.

As much as I like the Mojo, I also think the Poly is too expensive for what it offers, but luckily there are other options.


----------



## Sonic Defender

surfgeorge said:


> Maybe a strange question, but I was assuming (not knowing really) that bluetooth connection to a headphone, earphone or speaker would transmit digital data and the D/A conversion would happen On the receiver end of the connection. Under that assumption I don’t uderstand how Mojo with Bluetooth would improve the sound.
> 
> If it’s about remote controlling Mojo via Bluetooth, then using a source with BT interface, like any DAP with HIBy user interface would fulfill that requirement with the HiBy App, and I guess there’d be other options as well.
> 
> As much as I like the Mojo, I also think the Poly is too expensive for what it offers, but luckily there are other options.


It is about convenience, Bluetooth is fabulously convenient and my experience with Bluetooth is that the sound quality is excellent. I love being able to use my phone as a source, great screen, and a solid player. I am not certain that in multiple trial, well controlled blind listening tests that I could reliably pick a wired connection from a Bluetooth.


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> Shanling M0, M1, M2S, M3S are cheap and are well liked, and used as data transports.


Which kind of cable, USB, coax or fo?


----------



## Pimsilveira

RiseFall123 said:


> Does it make the boot colors sequence when you turn on it?


What do you mean by boot colors sequence?


----------



## lcdman

almarti said:


> Which kind of cable, USB, coax or fo?



I'm using a USB C to micro USB OTG cable to connect a Shanling M2S to my Mojo, and it works very well. There's no optical output. I think there's no option for USB to coax either.


----------



## surfgeorge

almarti said:


> Which kind of cable, USB, coax or fo?


USB-C to micro USB, Shanling L2


lcdman said:


> I'm using a USB C to micro USB OTG cable to connect a Shanling M2S to my Mojo, and it works very well. There's no optical output. I think there's no option for USB to coax either.


HiBy is now offering such a short USB-C to 3,5 Coax cable as part of their Kickstarter laun for the R3 DAP.
It was a strech goal which was not reached, so they offered it as add-on for backers. I suppose it will be available in the future as accessory.

The 90deg 3,5mm jack connector looks quite big though in the photos, so I think the Shanling L2 is the better option.

There is a photo of the coax adapter on this page:
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...table-touchscreen-hi-fi-network-mu?ref=e27fem


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> Which kind of cable, USB, coax or fo?


USB C for the M1.


----------



## RiseFall123

Pimsilveira said:


> What do you mean by boot colors sequence?



When you turn on it, and it won’t restore correctly to normal mode, it for some seconds does a sequence of changing colours on the first ball?


----------



## cirodts

is my impression if I change the standard mojo usb cable with another dirty sound?


----------



## Pimsilveira

RiseFall123 said:


> When you turn on it, and it won’t restore correctly to normal mode, it for some seconds does a sequence of changing colours on the first ball?


Yes it does


----------



## RiseFall123

cirodts said:


> is my impression if I change the standard mojo usb cable with another dirty sound?



Do you mean that the stock cable is better?



Pimsilveira said:


> Yes it does



Then it should *restore* the normal mode. Because, in my case, I have an issue, it won't restore from level out mode to normal mode if I leave the charger connected, but also, in my case, it won't do the boot sequence too. Yours makes the boot sequence correctly.


----------



## cirodts (May 18, 2018)

yes,  is better.


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc (May 18, 2018)

Well look what came today

http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/shanling-m0-portable-lossless-digital-audio-player-dac-titanium.html

Coupled with Fiio amp and you have a good entry level system, if not a decent transport for a Mojo.


----------



## pororom (May 18, 2018)

After Mojo I need a Stationary Amp/Dac for listen classical music and jazz and I have 2 candidates:
Grace Design m900
RME ADI-2 DAC
The two incorporate the AKM 4490 chip.
I am interested in a warm sound to spend many hours without fatigue but at the same time be dynamic and with character.
What do you advise me and why?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Phronesis

Take it FWIW.  The results surprised me ...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/testing-audiophile-claims-and-myths.486598/page-532#post-14250232


----------



## surfgeorge

pororom said:


> After Mojo I need a Stationary Amp/Dac for listen classical music and jazz and I have 2 candidates:
> Grace Design m900
> RME ADI-2 DAC
> The two incorporate the AKM 4490 chip.
> ...



I have no experience with the mentioned DACs but the sound you are looking makes me think of Mojo + Audioquest Nighthawk or Nightowl.
Since they are being sold off at the moment at very attractive prices I thought I’d mention them here.

They are both warm and fatigue free sounding, and are supremely comfortable.
Nighthawk has a slightly more open soundstage and more relaxed sound, Nightowl sounds similar, slightly smaller soundstage, a bit more dynamic, a little more forward and with a drier, deeper and punchier bass. Differences described here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/aud...-nighthawk-carbon.877466/page-2#post-14249686

Based on the description of what you are looking for, I guess you’d like the Nighthawks.

PS: what makes you look for a desktop amp over the Mojo?
I have a Cayin N3 which uses the AKM 4490 chip and the Mojo is far better.


----------



## pororom (May 20, 2018)

Well my headphones are the Denon AH-D7200 and they stay with me, I love them ...
The fact is that I need a stationary DAC / Ampli ...
I am open to any recommendation 1000USD maximum, that I need to be small.
Fostex HP-A4BL or the Moon 230HA-D Neo would be within my budget ...
https://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-A4BL.shtml
https://simaudio.com/en/product/230had-headphone-amplifier-dac/


----------



## cirodts

I have the AR M2 and lg v20 + mojo, the mojo sounds much better than the AR M2.


----------



## Thor71

Hi Guys,
today I was doing some A/B tests between mojo & dragonfly black.
I have listened the following albums  through the Tidal desktop app with my Noble X:
Chicago Transit Authority
Pink Floyd The Division Bell (HD 24/96 version)
Miles Davis Kind of Blue

Sadly I've noticed that there's no a huge difference between the two DACs.
Please tell me that I'm wrong here, Mojo costs 4 times the DFB...what if I will compare it with DFR (that should be even better)?


----------



## betula

Thor71 said:


> Hi Guys,
> today I was doing some A/B tests between mojo & dragonfly black.
> I have listened the following albums  through the Tidal desktop app with my Noble X:
> Chicago Transit Authority
> ...


What headphones did you use to compare the two DACs? It is more difficult to pick up differences with lower end gear.
If you used better headphones and you still can't hear the difference, sell the Mojo and spend your savings on something else. Some of us will envy you.


----------



## Thor71

I'm using only IEMs at the moment......yes I should try Mojo with some headphones......maybe this will justify the higher price (hopefully)......with IEMs the difference is still there but very very subtle IMO


----------



## GreenBow (May 21, 2018)

Thor71 said:


> I'm using only IEMs at the moment......yes I should try Mojo with some headphones......maybe this will justify the higher price (hopefully)......with IEMs the difference is still there but very very subtle IMO



I found the difference between the Hugo 2 and Mojo, much more apparent over Rega Brio amplifier and Emit M10 speakers. Less so on relatively cheap Grado SR225e.

The quality of the amp and speakers lent more for comparison. However the soundstage being larger and in front of me, on speakers, was also vastly contributing. The image is quite different between Mojo and Hugo 2. Much clearer too with Hugo 2.

I know that doesn't directly relate to your DACs. However the amp and speakers should still show up the difference. As would/should quality headphones.


----------



## Arpiben

Thor71 said:


> I'm using only IEMs at the moment......yes I should try Mojo with some headphones......maybe this will justify the higher price (hopefully)......with IEMs the difference is still there but very very subtle IMO



Whatever is your perception, be sure to have the correct bit depth/sample rate/driver settings at digital audio player level when comparing both.


----------



## GreenBow (May 21, 2018)

RiseFall123 said:


> Unluckily I cannot have a demo.
> 
> I already use a Mojo as first dac for my Roksan K3 amplifier and I want to achieve a more full sound, where the balance is more on the warm side. Actually, I have too much trasparency. Will the Qutest (I will avoid the Hugo 2, I don't need an headphone amplifier) will give me a more "fuller" sound?
> 
> A Mojo dac could compete with a Roksan K3 Dac where the one is 20 times smaller? This is a technical question however.





GreenBow said:


> It's hard to describe, how the Hugo 2 is better than the Mojo. It just is, a lot. It is transparent though, but that adds to its beauty. You can hear though one sound, and to another sound behind, with absolute accuracy.
> 
> The Hugo 2 does not have a warm sound signature like the Mojo. However it does have just a natural level of warmth. (The odd review says Hugo 2 is not warm sounding. I find Hugo 2 just right with my equipment. Honestly I can not believe my ears.)  ......... I think the Hugo 2 and the Qutest are the same DAC (inside). Maybe there are advantages with the Hugo 2. However I think it will be very close: Hugo 2 vs Qutest. Or exactly the same. I think Chord charge more money for portability, and headphone socket, with the Hugo 2. Plus Hugo 2 has built in 'desktop mode'.
> 
> ...



I was rethinking this.

I said that the Hugo 2 does not have a warm sound signature like the Mojo. However that's not exactly right. The Hugo 2 is warm, to me anyway. To me it convinces me that the level of warmth is natural. No over-warmth, or under-warmth. Just normal. I know it's a big hunt. However if you found my first post after buying the Hugo 2 (in Hugo 2 thread). You'd find me stating exactly what I said here, that the Hugo 2 has a natural warmth. ... (You might find that post by search function on Hugo 2 thread and search 'natural warmth'.) .. Meaning I am not being misleading to you.

What I meant was that the Mojo has a slightly 'darker' sounding signature. ... Then when posting a reply to you, I incorrectly stated warmer, when meaning darker. I think was from not having listened extensively to the Mojo for a long time. (Or since I bought the Hugo 2.) I replied a bit on auto-pilot. ..........  I do listen to Mojo occasionally. However immediately I heard the Hugo 2, I knew it was a lot better and never looked back. Initially I wrote it sounded naturally warm, with more detail; in the Hugo 2 thread. It was very smooth. However the detail as almost blinding, and it took me about a month to totally get used to it. Again, initially, I could hear the extra detail, and liked the Hugo 2 for it. One aspect that really took time to adjust to was the 3D effect.

3D wise, the Hugo 2 put more directional information to the sound, coming from the higher level of detail. Music that I knew well and listened extensively to with the Mojo, now had extra components. Like sounds tacked onto the side of the sounds I was used to. Almost like sounds I knew were composed of more sounds. Once I accepted those new sounds and listened to the music as a whole. I saw and heard the enhanced 3D effect for what it was. .......... This effect is not a synthetic effect. It just means the sounds are more like sounds in life. Rather than presented in a music sound-field. It takes you closer to the original sound that was recorded. ... Sort of like that sound over there has depth, width, and height. It's not that the Mojo doesn't do that. It's just that the Hugo 2 defines the whole experience better. More realistic, in that sort of, 'Is that almost or really the singer right by me'. ....... Just like SD and HD video. See more details on the objects, and it looks more real. Like to me, HD video always looked 3D anyway.


----------



## krismusic

Very interested in this player. Have you got a neat cable for it to connect with Mojo?


----------



## krismusic

VGoghs earfrmsc said:


> Well look what came today
> 
> http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/shanling-m0-portable-lossless-digital-audio-player-dac-titanium.html
> 
> Coupled with Fiio amp and you have a good entry level system, if not a decent transport for a Mojo.





Thor71 said:


> Hi Guys,
> today I was doing some A/B tests between mojo & dragonfly black.
> I have listened the following albums  through the Tidal desktop app with my Noble X:
> Chicago Transit Authority
> ...


I'm not at all certain that I could pick out the Mojo AB'd against my IPhone. I do know that I enjoy listening to my music more with the Mojo over time. I would try listening to the Dragonfly for a while and see if you enjoy it. If so, job done.


----------



## surfgeorge (May 21, 2018)

Thor71 said:


> Hi Guys,
> today I was doing some A/B tests between mojo & dragonfly black.
> I have listened the following albums  through the Tidal desktop app with my Noble X:
> Chicago Transit Authority
> ...



I find A/B testing sometimes quite hard, especially when I switch frequently and try to listen for a specific change.

What works better for me is to listen to my reactions and emotions.
If I don't want to switch and rather want to keep listening it's a good sign, if I am surprised by a tone or instrument, if I find myself diving into the music or tapping my feet more with one device than another, it's a good sign.

But the Mojo has one property that is quite outstanding, the ability to keep music clean and focused even in very busy orchestral music.
I didn't pay that much attention to loud and busy parts in Rock or Pop, but with classical music the Mojo keeps the instruments much better separated and clean than any DAC I have heard so far.
With your Miles Davis music, you should be able to also hear that kind of clear separation and soundstage, but with classical music it's even more obvious.

BTW, as Greenbow said, I also feel that speakers are even more revealing - I connected the Mojo with a dirt cheap chinch adapter to my system and the sound was clearly better than that of my big, heavy and expensive system DAC... Try connecting your DACs to a stereo system if you have a chance!

Have fun and as betula said, if the DFB sounds the same to you as the Mojo you just saved yourself some money :-D


----------



## cirodts

surfgeorge said:


> I find A/B testing sometimes quite hard, especially when I switch frequently and try to listen for a specific change.
> 
> What works better for me is to listen to my reactions and emotions.
> If I don't want to switch and rather want to keep listening it's a good sign, if I am surprised by a tone or instrument, if I find myself diving into the music or tapping my feet more with one device than another, it's a good sign.
> ...


perfectly agree with you, the mojo has an incredible cleaning and separation, better than the dap I have owned


----------



## ZappaMan

New aphex twin ep released on bleep.com

An extension to syro 

Sounds amazing - great sound stage - lovely use of real drum kit for a nice groove..


----------



## alphanumerix1

gotta be due for a mojo II sometime soonish no?


----------



## superdx

had a pair of ATH_CKW1000ANV earphones which i have forgotten due to them sounding really sharp. Took it out for a spin on the mojo, wow, just wow. The mojo does not only produce great sound, it can make not so good earphones sound so good! haha


----------



## surfgeorge (May 22, 2018)

alphanumerix1 said:


> gotta be due for a mojo II sometime soonish no?



Chord stated somwhere that they have no plans for a Mojo 2 at this time.
If I remember correctly, one of the reasons was that there is no higher performance low power FPGA chip available, so the core of the signal processing can't be improved with the currently available technology in the small Mojo package size.

So if you are on the fence, buy with confidence. It's a great little product.


----------



## GreenBow (May 22, 2018)

surfgeorge said:


> Chord stated somwhere that they have no plans for a Mojo 2 at this time.
> If I remember correctly, one of the reasons was that there is no higher performance low power FPGA chip available, so the core of the signal processing can't be improved with the currently available technology in the small Mojo package size.
> 
> So if you are on the fence, buy with confidence. It's a great little product.



I think they might have been looking at making a Mojo TT. I know it was talked about a long time ago in this thread. No idea if it ever went beyond chat. The name Dojo was put forward; meaning desktop Mojo.

It would sidestep the need of low power processing. It might be only desktop based though, and not portable.

The idea confuses the heck out of me though, with the number of taps involved. I think the Mojo has about 50,000 running at half speed. Whereas the Hugo 2 has close to 50,000. If you could get the Mojo taps running at full speed you might be in Hugo 2 territory.


----------



## betula

GreenBow said:


> I think they might have been looking at making a Mojo TT. I know it was talked about a long time ago in this thread. No idea if it ever went beyond chat. The name Dojo was put forward; meaning desktop Mojo.
> 
> It would sidestep the need of low power processing. It mightbe onl desktop bassed though, and not portable.
> 
> The idea confuses the heck out of me though, with the number of taps involved. I think the Mojo has a bout 50,000 running at half speed. Whereas the Hugo 2 has close to 50,000. If you could get the Mojo taps running at full speed you might be in Hugo 2 territory.


I like the idea of a desktop Mojo, but I am not sure how close it is to reality. Probably not too close. Perhaps some limitations could be eliminated that come from the tiny size and battery. Priced maybe around £6-800. Sound quality between Mojo and Hugo2. Hugo TT2 is awesome but beyond reach for many.
The name would be most likely Mojo TT, 'dojo' is a training room where you practice martial arts.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> I think they might have been looking at making a Mojo TT. I know it was talked about a long time ago in this thread. No idea if it ever went beyond chat. The name Dojo was put forward; meaning desktop Mojo.
> 
> It would sidestep the need of low power processing. It might be only desktop based though, and not portable.
> 
> The idea confuses the heck out of me though, with the number of taps involved. I think the Mojo has about 50,000 running at half speed. Whereas the Hugo 2 has close to 50,000. If you could get the Mojo taps running at full speed you might be in Hugo 2 territory.


In very simple terms the Hugo 2 is a Mojo running at full speed. You need the Hugo 2 sized case to allow for the larger battery, plus allow enough space for the heat to dissipate.
Until the next generation lower power FPGA becomes available, at the right price, the Mojo represents the upper limit of the amount of dac processing that can be crammed into such a small case.


----------



## surfgeorge

betula said:


> I like the idea of a desktop Mojo, but I am not sure how close it is to reality. Probably not too close. Perhaps some limitations could be eliminated that come from the tiny size and battery. Priced maybe around £6-800. Sound quality between Mojo and Hugo2. Hugo TT2 is awesome but beyond reach for many.
> The name would be most likely Mojo TT, 'dojo' is a training room where you practice martial arts.



I also like the idea, as I am starting to think about a Chord DAC for my stereo system.
Rob Watts wrote something about reference voltage and output stage of the Mojo being limited in design choices because of the limited space.
So there would be some potential for upgrade of a Mojo TT...

The question is if there's enough market size and differentiation potential to the 2Qute in terms of pricing and performance.


----------



## dontfeedphils

surfgeorge said:


> I also like the idea, as I am starting to think about a Chord DAC for my stereo system.
> Rob Watts wrote something about reference voltage and output stage of the Mojo being limited in design choices because of the limited space.
> So there would be some potential for upgrade of a Mojo TT...
> 
> The question is if there's enough market size and differentiation potential to the 2Qute in terms of pricing and performance.



Why not just move up to the Hugo 2?  Asking for a beefed up Mojo more adept to desktop listening, sounds like it already exists.


----------



## surfgeorge

dontfeedphils said:


> Why not just move up to the Hugo 2?  Asking for a beefed up Mojo more adept to desktop listening, sounds like it already exists.





dontfeedphils said:


> Why not just move up to the Hugo 2?  Asking for a beefed up Mojo more adept to desktop listening, sounds like it already exists.



I agree, the lineup is pretty complete.


----------



## betula

surfgeorge said:


> I agree, the lineup is pretty complete.


Sure, but don't forget the 2Qute and the Qutest are DAC only. You'll still need an amp.
The gap between Mojo and Hugo2 is quite big, and I am not sure if Hugo can fill the role of a 'Mojo TT'.
The TT2 will be £3996.


----------



## daberti

Thor71 said:


> I'm using only IEMs at the moment......yes I should try Mojo with some headphones......maybe this will justify the higher price (hopefully)......with IEMs the difference is still there but very very subtle IMO



What IEM if I may ask?


----------



## dontfeedphils

betula said:


> Sure, but don't forget the 2Qute and the Qutest are DAC only. You'll still need an amp.
> The gap between Mojo and Hugo2 is quite big, and I am not sure if Hugo can fill the role of a 'Mojo TT'.
> The TT2 will be £3996.



Why do you believe the original Hugo wouldn't fit into the use case you're describing?  Asking for a Mojo TT seems like asking for a mobile phone that can run Solidworks and 3D model.  Mojo was meant to be portable, if you want something desktop, they have multiple options as already described/listed.


----------



## Thor71

daberti said:


> What IEM if I may ask?


Noble X


----------



## betula

dontfeedphils said:


> Why do you believe the original Hugo wouldn't fit into the use case you're describing?  Asking for a Mojo TT seems like asking for a mobile phone that can run Solidworks and 3D model.  Mojo was meant to be portable, if you want something desktop, they have multiple options as already described/listed.


Hugo was also made portable. Not really a desktop solution. There is also no agreement whether it sounds better than Mojo. Different, yes, but some Hugo owners actually prefer Mojo's sound.
Quite hard to find better sounding DAC under £1000 than Mojo (naturalness, depth), whether it is desktop or portable.


----------



## miketlse

dontfeedphils said:


> Why do you believe the original Hugo wouldn't fit into the use case you're describing?  Asking for a Mojo TT seems like asking for a mobile phone that can run Solidworks and 3D model.  Mojo was meant to be portable, if you want something desktop, they have multiple options as already described/listed.


Yes, some people are forgetting that Mojo represented 'Mobile Joy', and TT represented 'Table Top', which are mutually exclusive scenarios.


----------



## dontfeedphils

betula said:


> Hugo was also made portable. Not really a desktop solution. There is also no agreement whether it sounds better than Mojo. Different, yes, but some Hugo owners actually prefer Mojo's sound.
> Quite hard to find better sounding DAC under £1000 than Mojo (naturalness, depth), whether it is desktop or portable.



Then I suggest you stick with the Mojo and save funds for Hugo 2, or just stick with Mojo.  As said above, Mojo = "Mobile Joy", TT = "Table Top".  Complete opposites.


----------



## betula

dontfeedphils said:


> Then I suggest you stick with the Mojo and save funds for Hugo 2, or just stick with Mojo.  As said above, Mojo = "Mobile Joy", TT = "Table Top".  Complete opposites.


I am not looking for a DAC atm, but thanks.


----------



## daberti

Thor71 said:


> Noble X



I've no literature on either impedance and sensitivity of Noble X, but, as a rule of thumb, BA IEMs are not kings of scalability the least to be said. Campfire Vega or even Lyra II are better suited, being DD.
IMHO you'd better doing  your comparison with cans like HD800, Oppo PM3 and the now fairly inexpensive DT770 Pro, to start with.


----------



## Thor71

daberti said:


> I've no literature on either impedance and sensitivity of Noble X, but, as a rule of thumb, BA IEMs are not kings of scalability the least to be said. Campfire Vega or even Lyra II are better suited, being DD.
> IMHO you'd better doing  your comparison with cans like HD800, Oppo PM3 and the now fairly inexpensive DT770 Pro, to start with.


Thanks for your advice, the DT770 Pro look very interesting and affordable. Do you mean the 250 Ohms version? Noble X impedance is 30 Ohms, Mojo is able to drive them without issues of course, simply I was expecting a major difference in terms of SQ respect to the DFB....


----------



## surfgeorge

betula said:


> Sure, but don't forget the 2Qute and the Qutest are DAC only. You'll still need an amp.
> The gap between Mojo and Hugo2 is quite big, and I am not sure if Hugo can fill the role of a 'Mojo TT'.
> The TT2 will be £3996.



I think the 2Qute is overpriced in this


betula said:


> Sure, but don't forget the 2Qute and the Qutest are DAC only. You'll still need an amp.
> The gap between Mojo and Hugo2 is quite big, and I am not sure if Hugo can fill the role of a 'Mojo TT'.
> The TT2 will be £3996.



If the 2Qute would be discounted like the Hugo, it would be 600-700 pounds and would be extremely attractive as a Hifi system DAC.

What would a Mojo TT


Thor71 said:


> Thanks for your advice, the DT770 Pro look very interesting and affordable. Do you mean the 250 Ohms version? Noble X impedance is 30 Ohms, Mojo is able to drive them without issues of course, simply I was expecting a major difference in terms of SQ respect to the DFB....



Another good headphone which is currently being sold off at an attractive price is the Audioquest NightHawk. There’s an Ebay seller in the Netherlands that sells them for 229 now plus shipping. It’s a bit special sounding (not attention grabbing, but rather smooth and real), but was the preferred choice of Rob Watts for the Mojo, the developer of the Chord DAC technology.

Regarding SQ differences...
Somehow they are big, and somehow they are subtle.
Maybe go to a Hifi store where you can listen to a set of good headphones and try it there?
Then you should really hear a clear difference between laptop out, DFB and Mojo.


----------



## daberti

surfgeorge said:


> Another good headphone which is currently being sold off at an attractive price is the Audioquest NightHawk. There’s an Ebay seller in the Netherlands that sells them for 229 now plus shipping. It’s a bit special sounding (not attention grabbing, but rather smooth and real), but was the preferred choice of Rob Watts for the Mojo, the developer of the Chord DAC technology.
> 
> Regarding SQ differences...
> Somehow they are big, and somehow they are subtle.
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## daberti (May 23, 2018)

Thor71 said:


> Thanks for your advice, the DT770 Pro look very interesting and affordable. Do you mean the 250 Ohms version? Noble X impedance is 30 Ohms, Mojo is able to drive them without issues of course, simply I was expecting a major difference in terms of SQ respect to the DFB....



You’re welcome.
Yes the 250 ohm version.

EDIT:
Noble X: 30 ohm without sensitivity quotes is not much indicative, oddly enough.
I.e.: Shure SE535 are 36 Ohm with 119dB at 1mW; Campfire Andromeda are 12.8 Ohm and 115 dB at 1mW. With Mojo they sport the same efficiency.
Campfire Lyra II is 17 Ohm and 103 dB at 1mW and Always with Mojo is less efficient than the couple above, and remarkably better as far as scalability is concerned.


----------



## musickid (May 26, 2018)

I use oppo pm1 with mojo now. I would try beyer dt880 600 ohm a true budget high end piece of german engineering. The mojo drives them so beautifully and effortlessly. The 600 ohm version is tuned for dedicated gear/amps and multiple reports indicate the SQ is better than the 250 ohm versions which are aimed at hi-fi stereos. Don't worry if you start to see the the white ball on mojo at high volumes with the dt880 as mojo handles 600 ohm loads if need be. I even used the beyers with great results on H2 when i had it.


----------



## ZappaMan

musickid said:


> I use oppo pm1 with mojo now. I would try beyer dt880 600 ohm a true budget high end piece of german engineering. The mojo drives them so beautifully and effortlessly. The 600 ohm version is tuned for high end gear/amps not the 250 ohm version which is aimed at hi-fi stereos. Don't worry if you start to see the the white ball on mojo at high volumes with the dt880 as mojo pushes to 800 ohms if need be. I even used the beyers with great results on H2 when i had it.


Isn’t the volume dangerous at white ball volume?
My hd650 are 600 ohms, I can bearly go past double green.
Listening with my Hd800s, I always want to push it higher, but don’t want to damage my ears.
How can I push it, but keep it safe?


----------



## musickid (May 26, 2018)

Check again the hd650 is 300ohms half that of the beyers. When you see the white light just starting to appear with a 600 ohm load neither the mojo nor the headphone is being "forced" or overly exerted in any way at all. The volume is not louder than normal but the mojo is just letting you see "its inner workings". Many people have used the 600 ohm Beyer T1 top of the range headphone successfully with mojo. It can be quite "trippy" going from my £1100 32 ohm oppo pm1 which barely needs the blue light for very loud to say switching to the beyers for jazz and seeing the variation in ball colour to approaching white even though the volume remains the same. The effect is most pronounced at dusk.


----------



## EndGameSearch

I'm sure it's been asked 100's time on this thread but at 2,413 pages it's getting hard to easily search for an answer......

Using a DAP as a source, what are the advantages and disadvantages of using digital coax (3.5mm to 3.5mm) vs 3.5mm to Toslink?  In the past I was using a lightning to micro USB when my source was an iPhone and now need to buy the best possible cable to connect a DAP with a 3.5mm digital line out.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Rob Watts

If it's a choice between optical or coax, always use optical, as it is galvanically isolated - so no ground noise from the source can upset Mojo or any other of my DAC's. The RF noise from the source adds to noise floor modulation, and this sounds brighter as a consequence, but with worse timbre variation. Hence why optical can sound warmer or smoother.

There is absolutely no benefit from a jitter POV, as my DPLL completely removes source jitter, so this aspect is unimportant.


----------



## Terco

Can anyone recommend an optical cable for the Mojo, I'm using Opus #1, thanks!


----------



## cj3209

Terco said:


> Can anyone recommend an optical cable for the Mojo, I'm using Opus #1, thanks!


I've owned two different types of Moon-Audio Toslink to mini cables and they are sturdy.  Can't comment on sound quality as I haven't compared them to other similar cables.

CJ


----------



## rbalcom

Terco said:


> Can anyone recommend an optical cable for the Mojo, I'm using Opus #1, thanks!



This is what I use: http://www.sysconcept.ca/product_info.php?products_id=349

Works great and can be made for your combo dimensions.


----------



## LeeMark

All of a sudden it is taking forever to charge my Mojo, I have been charging it withs he right charger for over a day and it still is on yellow.  I am worried there is something wrong with the battery.  Any suggestions?  I may have to send this back again which is very frustrating.


----------



## miketlse

LeeMark said:


> All of a sudden it is taking forever to charge my Mojo, I have been charging it withs he right charger for over a day and it still is on yellow.  I am worried there is something wrong with the battery.  Any suggestions?  I may have to send this back again which is very frustrating.


Is the charging light blinking?


----------



## LeeMark

miketlse said:


> Is the charging light blinking?


The light turns white when charging. So it looks like it’s charging but even after hours it still stays red or at best yellow.


----------



## miketlse

LeeMark said:


> The light turns white when charging. So it looks like it’s charging but even after hours it still stays red or at best yellow.


Does sound strange, but it is possible for the battery to sometimes take a very long time to charge, if it has been discharged to a very low level.
From the FAQ in post #3

"First, check that your charger is rated for _at least_ *1amp* charging current (higher is fine; lower is not). If the charger is not rated high-enough, then Mojos white charging LED will flash, to warn that Mojo will not charge successfully.
You have already checked if the light is flashing, so your charger sounds like it is OK.

However, if your charger is fine, then it may be that Mojos battery has been discharged more-deeply than usual:"  

Quote:
↑

↑
  .... I am thinking the battery is not holding any charge. 
Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.
Try charging overnight, with the Mojo switched off. If that doesn't cure the problem, then it is best to contact info@chordelectronics.co.uk for advice.


----------



## LeeMark

miketlse said:


> Does sound strange, but it is possible for the battery to sometimes take a very long time to charge, if it has been discharged to a very low level.
> From the FAQ in post #3
> 
> "First, check that your charger is rated for _at least_ *1amp* charging current (higher is fine; lower is not). If the charger is not rated high-enough, then Mojos white charging LED will flash, to warn that Mojo will not charge successfully.
> ...


I shall try, it was fully discharged so it may take a while, I always charge withs eh mojo off.  I'll get back to you all tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## miketlse

LeeMark said:


> I shall try, it was fully discharged so it may take a while, I always charge withs eh mojo off.  I'll get back to you all tomorrow and see how it goes.


Fingers crossed for you. There have been a handful of posts where this has cured the issue, and if it works, it has saved the hassle of returning your Mojo for testing.


----------



## cirodts

Setting the 24/192 fixed output on the player is counterproductive for the sonic mojo, is not it?

I am asking you this because the mojo when it passes from a 16 to 24 bit file was a kind of annoying click.


----------



## surfgeorge

cirodts said:


> Setting the 24/192 fixed output on the player is counterproductive for the sonic mojo, is not it?
> 
> I am asking you this because the mojo when it passes from a 16 to 24 bit file was a kind of annoying click.



Correct!
Rob Watts' statement is that the Mojo has much better ability to process digital date and is anyway upsampling it much more than any source.
So it's strongly recommended to supply the original data and do NO upsampling.
(With Android systems that seems to require some 3rd party application since the operating system always upsamples digital data before outputting it)


----------



## cirodts

which player do you think on smartphone sounds better coupled with the mojo?


----------



## Thor71

cirodts said:


> which player do you think on smartphone sounds better coupled with the mojo?


I find Hiby Music app very good even is it's not among the ones recommended by Chord (i.e. Onkyo player)


----------



## dontfeedphils

cirodts said:


> which player do you think on smartphone sounds better coupled with the mojo?



If on Android, then UAPP, hands down.


----------



## cirodts

in fact I use hiby I feel good, but I thought there were better players free.


----------



## LeeMark

miketlse said:


> Fingers crossed for you. There have been a handful of posts where this has cured the issue, and if it works, it has saved the hassle of returning your Mojo for testing.


Well, I charged overnight and the light stays yellow, I contacted Chord and the feel it isn't the battery but I can't think what else it could be, I even opened it up and reinserted that battery wire just to make sure.  Not sure what else to do.  Could it be that my light is broken and it is charged?  I am going to run it for a while and see how long it lasts,


----------



## Posma

I use my mojo with my iphone 5s. Sometimes the music stop 1 second then play again. My iphone already ios 11.4. That anybody had same experience?


----------



## cirodts

I use the mojo with lg v20 and wrapped if I pass from a file 16/44 to 24/96 makes a strong electric click in the headphones, why?


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> I use the mojo with lg v20 and wrapped if I pass from a file 16/44 to 24/96 makes a strong electric click in the headphones, why?


Changing the music file bits/sampling rate catches the Mojo unprepared, because it has no warning.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-653#post-12277215
Your music player app probably contains a setting, to allow you to mute the first half a second of a track, which should remove the issue.


----------



## cirodts

Many thanks


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

Does the Mojo sound better through optical (toslink) than USB? I use the Mojo only as a desktop DAC via USB; in case of an optical connection should I connect the toslink cable to the optical S/PDIF (toslink) out of my Asus motherboard? Does that bypass the onboard DAC when I play my music files?


----------



## Thor71 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just to let you know that I'm facing issue with the Meenova cable that was supposed to work with mojo and iPhone X:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lig...d-of-bulky-apple-cables.878053/#post-14278427

Initially it was ok (even if I get connected after the third tentative).....


----------



## miketlse

Thor71 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to let you know that I'm facing issue with the Meenova cable that was supposed to work with mojo and iPhone X:
> 
> ...


Sadly it is a never ending story of cable connection issues for Apple devices.
For example https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2130#post-13449017
Often the issues are triggered by iOS patches or beta releases - have you updated your iOS version recently?


----------



## Thor71

Yesterday I tried the cable for the first time both on ios 11.3.1 and 11.4 and it worked but only after the third tentative.
It's seems like the cable try to bypass something, today I tried again but no way to get it works...


----------



## miketlse

Thor71 said:


> Yesterday I tried the cable for the first time both on ios 11.3.1 and 11.4 and it worked but only after the third tentative.
> It's seems like the cable try to bypass something, today I tried again but no way to get it works...


Have you checked the apple support forums? Sometimes when apple modifies the OS code, and blocks some cables from working, they get a flood of posts from annoyed owners.


----------



## Thor71

Didn't find anything on apple forum, on reddit another user posted the same issue I'm facing:
https://www.reddit.com/r/audio/comments/6m1hdv/iphone_7e17kmeenova_cable_troubles/


----------



## musickid

Mojo sounds the sweetest with optical IMHO. Optical out of my imac very refined and smooth.


----------



## krismusic

I recently bought the Zees cable to use with my iPhone/Mojo. Works great. So pleased to get rid of the CCK! If a future update bums the Zees I will be ditching Apple as a transport. Sick to death of cable issues!


----------



## greatwhite58

I think that you will find that even on an android based phone you will need to buy an OTG (on the go) cable and if you check the android forums they have connection problems too. Since I have had my Mojo I have used the CCK adapter and have had no issues. I also purchased an Amazon basics optical cable which I connect to my tv and then the Mojo so as I can watch films late in the evening, although a cheap optical cable it connects fine and the sound is surprisingly good from the tv.


----------



## cirodts

The mojo I use it with the smartphone with excellent results but, coming out in optics from my wd tv live and entering mojo then coming out of the mojo with coax cable to "Y" to the sinon amplifier that I have the results are very disappointing and I did not understand because.


----------



## 40760

musickid said:


> Mojo sounds the sweetest with optical IMHO. Optical out of my imac very refined and smooth.



Likewise, optical out to the Mojo from my MBP sounds better than from USB. Anyway I found USB to be buggy at times, but optical works all the time.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum

Does a good optical (toslink) cable will make any difference to the sound quality? Let's say up to 100 euro. Btw there are plenty of optical cables on Amazon to choose from for example but they are all cheap... what would be the right choice (price wise) to use with a Mojo?


----------



## surfgeorge

cirodts said:


> The mojo I use it with the smartphone with excellent results but, coming out in optics from my wd tv live and entering mojo then coming out of the mojo with coax cable to "Y" to the sinon amplifier that I have the results are very disappointing and I did not understand because.



Did you try using the smartphone as source and connecting to the amplifier via Y cable?
How is the sound with that?

I connect the Mojo via a simple 3,5mm - chinch adapter and some DIY interconnects to my Karan Acoustics KA180i and the sound is really great.


----------



## cirodts

I will try with the adapter


----------



## majo123

Nosce Te Ipsum said:


> Does a good optical (toslink) cable will make any difference to the sound quality? Let's say up to 100 euro. Btw there are plenty of optical cables on Amazon to choose from for example but they are all cheap... what would be the right choice (price wise) to use with a Mojo?



Personally I don't think it makes a huge difference with optical , I have the mojo pack optical included, a cheap  £10 one from amazon and one I paid a bit more for and they all work great .


----------



## cirodts

surfgeorge said:


> Did you try using the smartphone as source and connecting to the amplifier via Y cable?
> How is the sound with that?
> 
> I connect the Mojo via a simple 3,5mm - chinch adapter and some DIY interconnects to my Karan Acoustics KA180i and the sound is really great.


for the line out, attach the coaxial cable to which of the 2 headphones output? Does it make a difference?


----------



## krismusic

greatwhite58 said:


> I think that you will find that even on an android based phone you will need to buy an OTG (on the go) cable and if you check the android forums they have connection problems too. Since I have had my Mojo I have used the CCK adapter and have had no issues. I also purchased an Amazon basics optical cable which I connect to my tv and then the Mojo so as I can watch films late in the evening, although a cheap optical cable it connects fine and the sound is surprisingly good from the tv.


That's not good! I realise that obviously a cable would be needed but I was hoping to escape from the problems caused by Mojo being non Apple compliant. I was thinking of  possibly getting the Shanling M0...


----------



## greatwhite58

krismusic said:


> That's not good! I realise that obviously a cable would be needed but I was hoping to escape from the problems caused by Mojo being non Apple compliant. I was thinking of  possibly getting the Shanling M0...


Yes using a dap then that makes the cable choice some what easier.


----------



## surfgeorge

greatwhite58 said:


> Yes using a dap then that makes the cable choice some what easier.



...and with the Shanling, Cayin and HiBy DAPs you can use the HiBy App to control your DAP. 
But that also has some small issues with regards to bluetooth connection, and the HiBy OS is not as good as iTunes in terms of sorting and shuffling possibilities.
Compared to the iPhone the big advantage from my point of view is the microSD support


----------



## surfgeorge

cirodts said:


> for the line out, attach the coaxial cable to which of the 2 headphones output? Does it make a difference?



Both outputs are identical, in fact there's only 1 amplifier circuit in the Mojo, just with 2 outputs instead of one.
That works because the amp circuit has such a low impedance and high current capability.


----------



## Kakki

Does anyone know the latest PCB version (issue number) of mojo?
When I google mojo inside pictures, I can confirm that there are issue 1 and issue 2 but could not find any further updated versions.
Is issue 2 the latest PCB? Does anyone know?


----------



## miketlse

Kakki said:


> Does anyone know the latest PCB version (issue number) of mojo?
> When I google mojo inside pictures, I can confirm that there are issue 1 and issue 2 but could not find any further updated versions.
> Is issue 2 the latest PCB? Does anyone know?


The early Mojos had the USB sockets on one side of the PCB, but then they were relocated to the other side of the PCB.
I don't remember any other changes being mentioned.
I am curious as to why you are so fascinated by the PCB version numbers.


----------



## miketlse

surfgeorge said:


> ...and with the Shanling, Cayin and HiBy DAPs you can use the HiBy App to control your DAP.
> But that also has some small issues with regards to bluetooth connection, and the HiBy OS is not as good as iTunes in terms of sorting and shuffling possibilities.
> Compared to the iPhone the big advantage from my point of view is the microSD support


A minor update in that on the Shanling M1 thread, they have revealed that they will be changing from the Hiby OS to a Shanling OS. The driver seems to be that Hiby refuse to include features that the Shanling customer base are requesting, so Shanling developing their own OS in-house, gives them more control over the features that they offer.


----------



## Sound Eq (Jun 4, 2018)

hello everyone

i want to use mojo as dac with fiio x5iii using coax

my main question is that i want to use use usb audio player pro to access tidal and listen to high res files through mojo, what setting shall I use in all this setup to get best playback

as what i am getting now is that tidal app sounds better than accessing tidal via usb audio pro, so i am guessing if my settings are not optimal


----------



## Sound Eq (Jun 4, 2018)

is there a company you know of that makes ultra short micro usb to micro usb cable angled with a
small ferrite, cable length desired to be ultra short that can accommodate a ferrite shield


----------



## Kakki

miketlse said:


> The early Mojos had the USB sockets on one side of the PCB, but then they were relocated to the other side of the PCB.
> I don't remember any other changes being mentioned.
> I am curious as to why you are so fascinated by the PCB version numbers.



As I'm considering to buy a latest mojo... when I once had an issue 2 mojo in the past.
I just wanted to know if there is any upgrade from the version I had before


----------



## NaiveSound

When would be appropriate for a mojo 2 release? Not that I want one


----------



## greatwhite58

Hi all, anybody know where you can get the rubber band thingy’s to attach Mojo to a phone in the U.K.? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 435279

greatwhite58 said:


> Hi all, anybody know where you can get the rubber band thingy’s to attach Mojo to a phone in the U.K.? Thanks in advance.



I got some from Amazon, silicone wrist bands is what you need.


----------



## greatwhite58

SteveOliver said:


> I got some from Amazon, silicone wrist bands is what you need.


Ahh never thought of that. Many thanks.


----------



## melons

ZappaMan said:


> I have the 846 and the Hd800s, and I find the 846 to be really amazing, they are so much fun, couldn’t be happier with them with mojo. The Hd800s has better sound stage etc, but I end up listening to the 846 more, for different reasons, bit more practical with my current circumstances.



Can the mojo power a 300Ω (HD800S) set of head phones anywhere above a weak whisper?


----------



## greatwhite58

melons said:


> Can the mojo power a 300Ω (HD800S) set of head phones anywhere above a weak whisper?


With consummate ease. I have a pair of HD650’s and they sound great on the Mojo.


----------



## melons

greatwhite58 said:


> With consummate ease. I have a pair of HD650’s and they sound great on the Mojo.



Interesting, I have the HD660S which are rated at 150Ω and they have only performed well when hooked up to the more powerful iFi iDSD BL dac/amp. I'm using an AK70 MKii as source


----------



## cirodts

do you have the mojo and it's not good with hd660s or you do not have the mojo and would you like to try it?


----------



## melons (Jun 5, 2018)

No I don't, but gave the mojo serious consideration when looking for a dac/amp to slot between the AK70 Mkii & HD660S I'd already purchased. As you can guess by my post count, I'm rather new to this game so am prone to ask seemingly daft questions. My adventure started with just wanting a good portable device to store all my cd's on at lossless quality. Sadly the AK70 quickly showed my cheap iem's to be wanting, so I upgraded to Sennheiser 'momemtum' iem's which were a lot better, but once you've heard better you get an itch and It wasn't long before I upspent again, this time to a pair of Sennheiser IE80S iem's, which I really enjoy, but am now playing around with it's cable.

As I was really enjoying the musicality (imo) of the AK one evening after one too many glasses of wine I figured that a pair of OE headphones would make a good addition for home use, I'd always been told that open back were the best and ended up buying a pair of HD660S, literally on a whim with no auditioning beforehand (wine + internet shopping  ). Anyway, when plugged into the AK they barely woke and really struggled volume wise with some classical albums in my collection, so like a fool I opted to add a portable amp (FiiO A5) which whist improving drive somewhat also added a level of distortion (double amping?) which I wasn't comfortable with, so after a lot of reading (this forum) my search for a suitable dac/amp began.

One difficult to absorb thread (This one , post #12) had the post quoted below, which led me to skip the mojo despite it's many positives and aim for a more powerful yet still portable option. The mojo having an output impedance of just 75mOhms shouldn't be enough to drive higher impedance headphones



RexAeterna said:


> 1/8 rule they usually go by. so say nominal impedance of a headphone is 600ohms nominal, so the ideal output impedance should be 75ohms or less. like for example, speaker amps always went by atleast the 1/8 rule. that's why well built amps had no resistance at the speaker outs(0hm output impedance) which makes them perfect voltage sources for reactive loads like speakers.


----------



## surfgeorge

melons said:


> No I don't, but gave the mojo serious consideration when looking for a dac/amp to slot between the AK70 Mkii & HD660S I'd already purchased. .....
> 
> One difficult to absorb thread (This one , post #12) had the post quoted below, which led me to skip the mojo despite it's many positives and aim for a more powerful yet still portable option. The mojo having an output impedance of just 75mOhms shouldn't be enough to drive higher impedance headphones



Thanks for sharing the story of your journey! Sounds very familiar  (I started by seeing a cheap headphone amp somewhere a few months ago, and yesterday I summed up my expenses since then, which were well above 1000 Euro...)

About the output impedance:
Not sure how familiar you are with the terms, 75mOhms = 75 mili-Ohms = 0,075 Ohms
So the Mojo fulfills that 1/8 rule for any headphone with an impedance of 0,6 Ohms or higher! That is virtually EVERY headphone or IEM on the market. I think the lowest are in the range of 4 Ohms.


----------



## Phronesis

melons said:


> Can the mojo power a 300Ω (HD800S) set of head phones anywhere above a weak whisper?



Yes, it can drive them to normal volumes.  Keep in mind that if a headphone doesn't sound good at higher volume, that doesn't necessarily mean the amp is underpowered, it may just mean that the headphone itself loses composure and sound quality when driven harder, or the sound signature of the headphone just doesn't sound as good at a louder volume.  There are multiple variables involved, and the proper way to determine what has what effect is to do systematic comparisons where the only thing changed is what you want to compare.


----------



## ZappaMan

Related to this, when people talk about a headphone being driven with ‘authority’, what is it that gives this authority.

So I was wondering whether there’s more then just voltage/volume in the equation.

With my hd600, Hd800s driven via mojo, it’s always better when it’s louder, but I dont want it so loud that it damages my hearing.

So that had me wondering, if other amps, give authority, without recourse to high volume?


----------



## melons (Jun 5, 2018)

surfgeorge said:


> Thanks for sharing the story of your journey! Sounds very familiar  (I started by seeing a cheap headphone amp somewhere a few months ago, and yesterday I summed up my expenses since then, which were well above 1000 Euro...)
> 
> About the output impedance:
> Not sure how familiar you are with the terms, 75mOhms = 75 mili-Ohms = 0,075 Ohms
> So the Mojo fulfills that 1/8 rule for any headphone with an impedance of 0,6 Ohms or higher! That is virtually EVERY headphone or IEM on the market. I think the lowest are in the range of 4 Ohms.





Phronesis said:


> Yes, it can drive them to normal volumes.  Keep in mind that if a headphone doesn't sound good at higher volume, that doesn't necessarily mean the amp is underpowered, it may just mean that the headphone itself loses composure and sound quality when driven harder, or the sound signature of the headphone just doesn't sound as good at a louder volume.  There are multiple variables involved, and the proper way to determine what has what effect is to do systematic comparisons where the only thing changed is what you want to compare.



Thanks for the steer, but I'm still hesitant to believe a lower powered unit will drive the HD's as well. Ive pasted a comment I read from a rather enthusiastic mojo owner below (taken from Here/Massdrop) which explains rather better than I could my reservations:


*iCeOL8TRAmnesia* _"Yes I recommened it especially at this price so you can hear the best dac youve ever heard(since most people have never heard a hugo, or a dave, or a blu mkII m scaler(highest quality from chord)) but dont expect it to drive big headphones with low end grunt bassy full sound like other dac/amps in this price category really its for portable on ears and iems.  Some portables will have full sounding bass but many power hungry full size headphones yeah you will get a hint of bass but other things like iDSD BLACK LABEL(DONT GET THE OLD SILVER ONE GET THE NEW BLACK ONE HAS BLACK PAINT) for 380$(keeps going on deal at Adorama every other month now so just check Slickdeals for the deal) while less precise and less laser like sounding because its not a PULSE ARRAY LIKE CHORD PRODUCTS will sound more full have a fuller low end(not basshead just thick and juicy).  Thats about the shortest way to sum it up the Chord Mojo is the god of its form factor its undeniable and yes it will power full size headphones to loud volume its just the sound will not be full on the lower end,  that is its major limitaion and yes it is a limitation, but you will never hear a clearer sound out of any other dac than with this one it also has the ability to improve lower quality source material like mp3, but of course truly shines with higher source material(it even makes mp3 listenable on unforgiving headphones like BeyerDynamic T90s but still doesnt clean it up completely so it doesnt make every unforgiving headphone of low bitrate suddenly forgiving but it gets close).   Every other Dac on the market besides Chords will play back piano like blurry muddy crap.  The only DAC on the market that can play it back clearly hearing each key harmonic seperately is a Chord DAC period except maybe an expensive R2R TotalDAC or something like that which is not portable and super expensive.  A chord FPGA DAC is like the audio version of a GPU it has multiple cores heres what Chords Rob Watts(FPGA Genius) said:......"_


----------



## greatwhite58

melons said:


> Thanks for the steer, but I'm still hesitant to believe a lower powered unit will drive the HD's as well. Ive pasted a comment I read from a rather enthusiastic mojo owner below (taken from Here/Massdrop) which explains rather better than I could my reservations:
> 
> 
> *iCeOL8TRAmnesia* _"Yes I recommened it especially at this price so you can hear the best dac youve ever heard(since most people have never heard a hugo, or a dave, or a blu mkII m scaler(highest quality from chord)) but dont expect it to drive big headphones with low end grunt bassy full sound like other dac/amps in this price category really its for portable on ears and iems.  Some portables will have full sounding bass but many power hungry full size headphones yeah you will get a hint of bass but other things like iDSD BLACK LABEL(DONT GET THE OLD SILVER ONE GET THE NEW BLACK ONE HAS BLACK PAINT) for 380$(keeps going on deal at Adorama every other month now so just check Slickdeals for the deal) while less precise and less laser like sounding because its not a PULSE ARRAY LIKE CHORD PRODUCTS will sound more full have a fuller low end(not basshead just thick and juicy).  Thats about the shortest way to sum it up the Chord Mojo is the god of its form factor its undeniable and yes it will power full size headphones to loud volume its just the sound will not be full on the lower end,  that is its major limitaion and yes it is a limitation, but you will never hear a clearer sound out of any other dac than with this one it also has the ability to improve lower quality source material like mp3, but of course truly shines with higher source material(it even makes mp3 listenable on unforgiving headphones like BeyerDynamic T90s but still doesnt clean it up completely so it doesnt make every unforgiving headphone of low bitrate suddenly forgiving but it gets close).   Every other Dac on the market besides Chords will play back piano like blurry muddy ****.  The only DAC on the market that can play it back clearly hearing each key harmonic seperately is a Chord DAC period except maybe an expensive R2R TotalDAC or something like that which is not portable and super expensive.  A chord FPGA DAC is like the audio version of a GPU it has multiple cores heres what Chords Rob Watts(FPGA Genius) said:......"_


Well that’s one persons view but I totally disagree. As I said it drives my 300 Ohm HD650 easily and I have it no where near full volume. As for the bass well it is the best that I have heard through my HD650’s. My previous set up was Audioquest Dragonfly Black the red and the Mojo is better in my opinion.


----------



## melons

greatwhite58 said:


> Well that’s one persons view but I totally disagree. As I said it drives my 300 Ohm HD650 easily and I have it no where near full volume. As for the bass well it is the best that I have heard through my HD650’s. My previous set up was Audioquest Dragonfly Black the red and the Mojo is better in my opinion.



After reading the scribblings of* iCeOL8TRAmnesia *especially his piano comments it has become a horrible realisation to me that I will have to audition a mojo & hugo at some stage, the 'horrible' being the potential additional financial outlay. This is getting to be an expensive pastime


----------



## dontfeedphils

melons said:


> After reading the scribblings of* iCeOL8TRAmnesia *especially his piano comments it has become a horrible realisation to me that I will have to audition a mojo & hugo at some stage, the 'horrible' being the potential additional financial outlay. This is getting to be an expensive pastime



If it makes you feel any better, you're drastically overthinking it, and can definitely enjoy them from a Mojo.


----------



## Phronesis (Jun 5, 2018)

I totally understand how, intuitively, it makes sense that having extra power will improve sound by exerting more 'control' and 'authority' over drivers.  If your car has extra power, it can accelerate faster, get up hills easier, etc.  If your muscles have extra power, you can perform better in sports.  But these analogies are misleading because the job of an amplifier isn't to exert some general sort of control, but only to amplify a signal in a _linear_ way.  Once an amplifier has enough power to do that (accounting for transients and allowing some headroom for safety margin), there's nothing more or better the amp can do; linear is the best we can do, and anything other than linear would represent distortion.  Any excess power beyond what's needed for linear amplification is never used, and should never be used.  If you need to throw a ball 100 feet, you need to use exactly the power required to do that, no more and no less.

It's quite easy to convince ourselves that extra power is improving sound because that's what we expect to happen, but we can find out if we're getting better sound by doing proper back to back comparisons.  When I've done such comparisons, I was surprised to find that I could no longer notice the differences I previously thought I heard.  It was very eye opening … err, ear opening.


----------



## TKpurple

I would also suggest checking both Mojo and Hugo 2. I am using somehow "hated" mojopoly and I  prefer it sound signature and clarity over Hugo 2 driven by Fiio x 5 first gen in particular for rock  music material.  Maybe I am party deaf or inexperienced but I would not say the differences I hear are always "night and day" in favour of more expensive gear.


----------



## ZappaMan

Phronesis said:


> I totally understand how, intuitively, it makes sense that having extra power will improve sound by exerting more 'control' and 'authority' over drivers.  If your car has extra power, it can accelerate faster, get up hills easier, etc.  If your muscles have extra power, you can perform better in sports.  But these analogies are misleading because the job of an amplifier isn't to exert some general sort of control, but only to amplify a signal in a _linear_ way.  Once an amplifier has enough power to do that (accounting for transients and allowing some headroom for safety margin), there's nothing more or better the amp can do; linear is the best we can do, and anything other than linear would represent distortion.  Any excess power beyond what's needed for linear amplification is never used, and should never be used.  If you need to throw a ball 100 feet, you need to use exactly the power required to do that, no more and no less.
> 
> It's quite easy to convince ourselves that extra power is improving sound because that's what we expect to happen, but we can find out if we're getting better sound by doing proper back to back comparisons.  When I've done such comparisons, I was surprised to find that I could no longer notice the differences I previously thought I heard.  It was very eye opening … err, ear opening.


I don’t want to stray off topic, but are you Saying, the concept of ‘authority’ is meaningless, and we should just consider the thing as - can the amp play it without distorting it?
I wonder why people talk about authority  thanks for the point of view.


----------



## surfgeorge

Phronesis said:


> ........  the job of an amplifier isn't to exert some general sort of control, but only to amplify a signal in a _linear_ way.  Once an amplifier has enough power to do that (accounting for transients and allowing some headroom for safety margin), there's nothing more or better the amp can do; ......



I think that is a too stark simplification of the job of an amplifier. Linearity is an important property, as is control and power, noise and distortion.
Based on my (limited) understanding of electronics and acoustics there are other factors than just linearity and power (current) at play.
The distortion, being one important characteristic, and one that is getting higher (worse) the closer the amp is getting to it’s limits, so a more powerful amp should have less distortion at the same load, all else being equal.
The impedance, which acts as a damping force for the headphone’s membrane, and therefore has a big impact on accuracte reproduction of sound.
Then there is the stability of supply voltage, which leads to noise and strongly depends on the amplifier design.
And I am sure there’s more than those points.

The good news is that the Mojo is doing very well in all these aspects.


----------



## Phronesis

ZappaMan said:


> I don’t want to stray off topic, but are you Saying, the concept of ‘authority’ is meaningless, and we should just consider the thing as - can the amp play it without distorting it?
> I wonder why people talk about authority  thanks for the point of view.



I think 'authority' is a general perception which is a function of the music itself, volume level, headphones, extent and nature of our attention when listening, etc.  IMO, it's fine to invoke the concept of authority to describe what we perceive, just as we use words like dynamic, energetic, clear, veiled, punchy, bright, distant, forward, etc.  These words don't have precise meanings, but they help us communicate.  And if an amp is truly underpowered, I can see that reducing the sense of 'authority' because dynamic range could be audibly compromised and audible distortion could be introduced.  But if an amp has enough power, I don't see how another amp with more power could add authority.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Louder if at an acceptable personal amplitude and not distorted will be perceived as sounding better. That is how our brains are wired. Most devices have at least some colouration they add to the sound, again, to varying degrees, and we have preferences to varying degrees. Our preferences also change over time, and may shift back and forth over the years so what we respond to today may be different than it was 4 years ago and it may be different 2 years from now. Ultimately the less colour a source or amp adds to the signal the better as in theory it allows you to hear the signature of the headphone more. As with speakers, headphones should have the greatest perceptible impact on the sonic signature of our system and when people are describing the sound of their chain, hopefully it is mostly the transducer and source material that they are describing. If the DAC or amp are inflecting so much added colour that could be construed as a negative, but it doesn't have to be either, it is all subjective. I believe it doesn't matter how we arrive at the sound that we love, as long as we get there.


----------



## Phronesis

surfgeorge said:


> I think that is a too stark simplification of the job of an amplifier. Linearity is an important property, as is control and power, noise and distortion.
> Based on my (limited) understanding of electronics and acoustics there are other factors than just linearity and power (current) at play.
> The distortion, being one important characteristic, and one that is getting higher (worse) the closer the amp is getting to it’s limits, so a more powerful amp should have less distortion at the same load, all else being equal.
> The impedance, which acts as a damping force for the headphone’s membrane, and therefore has a big impact on accuracte reproduction of sound.
> ...



Linearity isn't just another property of an amp, it's the _goal_ of an amp, and is achieved by having enough voltage capability, current capability, power, etc.  The job of an amplifier is to linearly scale up a signal by a desired amount, without otherwise changing the signal, hence the term 'amplifier'.

Maybe a Chord rep can chime in here and tell us about the amp specs of the Mojo, the headphones it can drive with negligible distortion, etc.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Phronesis said:


> But if an amp has enough power, I don't see how another amp with more power could add authority.


I tend to agree and I think ultimately people are responding to the subjective side of preference more often than not, and less to the technical side of out and out ability to drive a load. I don't dispute that some people are so good with tuning a device that when they do shift the signature from linearity they do so in a very musical deviation that for many will be perceived as pleasant. I do; however, agree with the substance of your post very much.


----------



## greatwhite58

melons said:


> After reading the scribblings of* iCeOL8TRAmnesia *especially his piano comments it has become a horrible realisation to me that I will have to audition a mojo & hugo at some stage, the 'horrible' being the potential additional financial outlay. This is getting to be an expensive pastime


It’s also worth checking out all the positive reviews on the mojo, you will find that the negative ones are in a small minority. There will always be a percentage that will also go against a well reviewed product because that is their nature, or of course some could well be another manufacturer going under a different name to try and affect sales. Basing your decision on one or two reviewers that didn’t like it against the high number that do is not the correct way imho. Also with the negative review in mind you will go into a demo of it in the wrong mindset. The Mojo will drive 300 Ohm headphones and the amp is also plenty powerful enough, and of course the sound quality is great.


----------



## melons

greatwhite58 said:


> It’s also worth checking out all the positive reviews on the mojo, you will find that the negative ones are in a small minority. There will always be a percentage that will also go against a well reviewed product because that is their nature, or of course some could well be another manufacturer going under a different name to try and affect sales. Basing your decision on one or two reviewers that didn’t like it against the high number that do is not the correct way imho. Also with the negative review in mind you will go into a demo of it in the wrong mindset. The Mojo will drive 300 Ohm headphones and the amp is also plenty powerful enough, and of course the sound quality is great.



To be fair *iCeOL8TRAmnesia*'s post is probably the most enthusiastic review I've ever read of any product, including the mojo, hence my piqued interest in auditioning a Chord


----------



## greatwhite58

melons said:


> To be fair *iCeOL8TRAmnesia*'s post is probably the most enthusiastic review I've ever read of any product, including the mojo, hence my piqued interest in auditioning a Chord


Fair enough.


----------



## Punga

Hello, my first post here, will be happy for some help from Mojo owners who use the unit with power hungry Cans:
I own the Mojo and I like it a lot with my Isine20 and Hifiman HE400I.
I ordered the Argon Mk3 ( modded Fostex T50rp mk3). Are those cans to hard to drive by my little gem to their full potential? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Light - Man

Punga said:


> Hello, my first post here, will be happy for some help from Mojo owners who use the unit with power hungry Cans:
> I own the Mojo and I like it a lot with my Isine20 and *Hifiman HE400I.*
> I ordered the Argon Mk3 ( modded *Fostex T50rp mk3*). Are those cans *too* hard to drive by my little gem to their full potential?
> Thank you in advance!



Hopefully someone will answer your question (otherwise I might have to do another of my random gifs as a random consequence  )

I have a second pair of HE400i (after the first one broke)

I am due delivery of the Fostex T60rp this week (with leather pads and headband as standard), *have you considered it?*


----------



## Punga

Light - Man said:


> Hopefully someone will answer your question (otherwise I might have to do another of my random gifs as a random consequence  )
> 
> I have a second pair of HE400i (after the first one broke)
> 
> I am due delivery of the Fostex T60rp this week (with leather pads and headband as standard), *have you considered it?*



Thank you Light - Man.

Hope you'll be luckier with your second pair.
And yes, the T60rp are very tempting, but I also read some rave reviews about the Argon MK3 from my favorite Youtubers. Life is short and there are to many headphones to consider


----------



## rbalcom

Punga said:


> Hello, my first post here, will be happy for some help from Mojo owners who use the unit with power hungry Cans:
> I own the Mojo and I like it a lot with my Isine20 and Hifiman HE400I.
> I ordered the Argon Mk3 ( modded Fostex T50rp mk3). Are those cans to hard to drive by my little gem to their full potential?
> Thank you in advance!



I am going to try to answer your question from a purely technical or analytical perspective. The idea of "power hungry Cans" and "full potential" have no real meaning to me because they are highly subjective depending on what you like and are used to. I do have the Audeze iSine 20's and like their sound with my Mojo. I also do not know and could not find if the tuning done to mod the Fostex T50P mk3 changes its input impedence and/or sensitivity or not since they do not list the specifications for the final headphones. So, with those limitations on my thoughts and calculations, here are the comparisions:

Audeze iSine 20 would take 18 clicks below the Mojo Line Out Preset to output 120db or typical Rock Concert level.
HiFiMan HE400I would take 2 clicks above the Mojo Line Out Preset to output 120db or typical Rock Concert level.
The Fostex T50RP Mk3 would take 5 clicks above the Mojo Line Out Preset to output 120db or typical Rock Concert level.
Assuming the Argon Mk3 have the same characteristics as the Fostex they came from, they should be about as hard to drive as your HiFiMan's. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Punga (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks a lot rbalcom!

The Mojo is driving my HE400I perfectly, even though I have to raise the volume by 4-5 clicks in comparation to the isine20 .
Anyway, I assume the modding doesn't change the impedence and sensitivity of the original T50RP, but I'm not positively sure about it.
Again, thank you for your help!
But I wonder if Nobody is actually using this combo here at Head-fi?


----------



## cathee

Punga said:


> But I wonder if Nobody is actually using this combo here in Head-fi?



Tiny sample size mate.


----------



## ZappaMan (Jun 7, 2018)

Phronesis said:


> I think 'authority' is a general perception which is a function of the music itself, volume level, headphones, extent and nature of our attention when listening, etc.  IMO, it's fine to invoke the concept of authority to describe what we perceive, just as we use words like dynamic, energetic, clear, veiled, punchy, bright, distant, forward, etc.  These words don't have precise meanings, but they help us communicate.  And if an amp is truly underpowered, I can see that reducing the sense of 'authority' because dynamic range could be audibly compromised and audible distortion could be introduced.  But if an amp has enough power, I don't see how another amp with more power could add authority.


Just got my hugo 2, and it’s playing my Hd800s with more ‘authority’ lol.
The sound is much fuller, but the volume isn’t so loud that it freaks my ears out whenever I take the earphones off or the music stops.
The mojo had enough power to play these headphones loud, but not as full sounding.
Obviously, there are several things at play, new dac, better dac, new experience. But there seems to be more to authority then just voltage/volume, I muse.

Does mojo and hugo2 output the same current ? I know nothing about electronics.


----------



## TKpurple

Punga said:


> Hello, my first post here, will be happy for some help from Mojo owners who use the unit with power hungry Cans:
> I own the Mojo and I like it a lot with my Isine20 and Hifiman HE400I.
> I ordered the Argon Mk3 ( modded Fostex T50rp mk3). Are those cans to hard to drive by my little gem to their full potential?
> Thank you in advance!


I am using both isine20 and hifimen 400 i with Mojopoly without any issues


----------



## Phronesis

ZappaMan said:


> Just got my hugo 2, and it’s playing my Hd800s with more ‘authority’ lol.
> The sound is much fuller, but the volume isn’t so loud that it freaks my ears out whenever I take the earphones off or the music stops.
> The mojo had enough power to play these headphones loud, but not as full sounding.
> *Obviously, there are several things at play, new dac, better dac, new experience*. But there seems to be more to authority then just voltage/volume, I muse.
> ...



I think a significant factor is also how much attention we pay, and where we direct our attention.  And we may not be consciously aware that we're paying more attention.


----------



## x RELIC x

ZappaMan said:


> Just got my hugo 2, and it’s playing my Hd800s with more ‘authority’ lol.
> The sound is much fuller, but the volume isn’t so loud that it freaks my ears out whenever I take the earphones off or the music stops.
> The mojo had enough power to play these headphones loud, but not as full sounding.
> Obviously, there are several things at play, new dac, better dac, new experience. But there seems to be more to authority then just voltage/volume, I muse.
> ...



Yes, 500mA max Current for both, and this is far more than the 300 Ohm HD800S will ever draw. Remember that impedance will effect more of the balance between Current and Voltage and the higher the impedance the less Current it will need.

For the HD800S (300 Ohm, 102dB SPL/V sensitivity) it’s *4.47V* / *14.9mA* / *66.6mW* to reach 115dB SPL peaks (that’s very loud). 120dB peaks would be pushing the Voltage though. Current simply is not an issue.


----------



## ZappaMan (Jun 8, 2018)

Phronesis said:


> I think a significant factor is also how much attention we pay, and where we direct our attention.  And we may not be consciously aware that we're paying more attention.


I suppose if you eliminate the impossible - whatever else remains no matter how improbable!
But t I’d bet a kidney, that there is a real physical thing that is making those headphones sound more alive (and I imagine it’s more then just - a more accurate representation of the original sound waves).
Perhaps the hugo can drive the headphones quicker - or there are other substantive differences between Hugo and mojo that explain this - maybe rob can say)


----------



## Noobzilla

I've been interested in the Mojo for a while now after getting a chance to listen with one back in February, but the 1 year warranty and all the nightmares people are telling about their Mojo breaking just after the 1 year mark is terrifying (mostly battery issue).


----------



## greatwhite58

Noobzilla said:


> I've been interested in the Mojo for a while now after getting a chance to listen with one back in February, but the 1 year warranty and all the nightmares people are telling about their Mojo breaking just after the 1 year mark is terrifying (mostly battery issue).


As always with these things you have to bear in mind that those with problems are nearly always a very small percentage but of course when you get say ten reporting the same fault on a forum it starts to look bad. However if you take the number of sales which I believe is north of 50000 then the amount with a fault looks even smaller. Forums are great but they can make a product look as though it has a high failure rate when in reality it is far from it.


----------



## surfgeorge

greatwhite58 said:


> As always with these things you have to bear in mind that those with problems are nearly always a very small percentage but of course when you get say ten reporting the same fault on a forum it starts to look bad. However if you take the number of sales which I believe is north of 50000 then the amount with a fault looks even smaller. Forums are great but they can make a product look as though it has a high failure rate when in reality it is far from it.



Nice summary. And I got the impression that most if not all of the battery issues were reported by people who left the Mojo connected to the charger either continuously or charged it while using it. This seems to be bad practice, as it makes the Mojo get really warm and heat is the big enemy of LiPo batteries.


----------



## greatwhite58

surfgeorge said:


> Nice summary. And I got the impression that most if not all of the battery issues were reported by people who left the Mojo connected to the charger either continuously or charged it while using it. This seems to be bad practice, as it makes the Mojo get really warm and heat is the big enemy of LiPo batteries.


Thanks. Yes you are correct, anything with a lithium ion or lithium polymer battery should not be left on for long periods. They should be charged often even if only slightly discharged as they do not like to be completely run down too often either.


----------



## cirodts

it is advisable to load it as soon as the yellow light turns on, and do not fully charge the mojo?


----------



## bikutoru

Noobzilla said:


> I've been interested in the Mojo for a while now after getting a chance to listen with one back in February, but the 1 year warranty and all the nightmares people are telling about their Mojo breaking just after the 1 year mark is terrifying (mostly battery issue).



I've been interested in the Mojo - 3 years ago - and got it over 2.5 years ago. Use it daily, so far no problems here. In desktop mode, I tend to disconnect it from charging when it is fully charged and when I turn it off, connect it back. There is very little time when I listen to music from a computer without it, something like 5%. My Mojo and my iPhone always bring a smile to my face, two of my favorite toys that enrich my life.


----------



## Phronesis

ZappaMan said:


> I suppose if you eliminate the impossible - whatever else remains no matter how improbable!
> But t I’d bet a kidney, that there is a real physical thing that is making those headphones sound more alive (and I imagine it’s more then just - a more accurate representation of the original sound waves).
> Perhaps the hugo can drive the headphones quicker - or there are other substantive differences between Hugo and mojo that explain this - maybe rob can say)



You know my ongoing journey in exploring that question...


----------



## greatwhite58

cirodts said:


> it is advisable to load it as soon as the yellow light turns on, and do not fully charge the mojo?


As soon as you have finished with it charge it. Green or yellow light is fine and keep on charge until the light goes out. The Mojo has intelligent charging so the battery is at optimum when the light goes out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Noobzilla

Now waiting for either the iFi Micro iDSD Black Edition or Chord Mojo to go on sale. Hmmmm.. anyone know when Mojo 2 might be released if ever?


----------



## greatwhite58

Noobzilla said:


> Now waiting for either the iFi Micro iDSD Black Edition or Chord Mojo to go on sale. Hmmmm.. anyone know when Mojo 2 might be released if ever?


No manufacturer would give that sort of information out whilst still manufacturing the current model, it would be a self inflicted kiss of death on sales. It would be announced when they have shipped the last stock to dealers normally but while sales are still pretty good on the current model (as far as I can see) then why bother launching a model 2?


----------



## surfgeorge

Noobzilla said:


> Now waiting for either the iFi Micro iDSD Black Edition or Chord Mojo to go on sale. Hmmmm.. anyone know when Mojo 2 might be released if ever?



That question has been asked before, and the answer is twofold.
Firstly, it would require a new low energy FPGA chip with significantly more power, to be able to implement a more powerful version of the CHORD DAC.
FPGAs are industrial, no consumer electronics, so their life cycles is significantly longer, and I am not aware of a new generation becoming available.
Secondly, Chord has stated that they have no plans at the moment for a Mojo 2.


----------



## Noobzilla

Ok, I think I'll give Mojo a go. Looks like it doesnt go on sale, if ever, so I might just have to bite it at $540 at Moon Audio or Audio46. Anyone know if they provide coupon codes once in a while?


----------



## miketlse

Noobzilla said:


> Ok, I think I'll give Mojo a go. Looks like it doesnt go on sale, if ever, so I might just have to bite it at $540 at Moon Audio or Audio46. Anyone know if they provide coupon codes once in a while?


You do see Mojos for sale as 'destocking' or 'ex-demo'. I bought my Mojo ex-demo, and I could find no evidence of the box having been opened, or the Mojo ever being used. So keep your eyes (and google) peeled.


----------



## ZappaMan

Noobzilla said:


> Ok, I think I'll give Mojo a go. Looks like it doesnt go on sale, if ever, so I might just have to bite it at $540 at Moon Audio or Audio46. Anyone know if they provide coupon codes once in a while?


Why not get one second hand on the forum ?


----------



## almarti

Hi all, sorry to ask for this as it could have been discussed.
I am considering purchase any of the Shanling models, M0, M1, etc., to be used 90% as a transport for Mojo, the remaining 10% as DAP so not looking a high SQ with IEMs.
Has anyone paired successfully a Shanling model with Mojo? Which one? If M0 great news as it's the cheapest.
Thanks


----------



## cirodts

It is not clear to me why a transport can be good or not good for the mojo, what does it depend on?


----------



## almarti

cirodts said:


> It is not clear to me why a transport can be good or not good for the mojo, what does it depend on?


First step is to connect succesfully sending a pure digital signal from at least a FLAC 96/24 file, without noise, cithout cuts without upsampling, without issues with cable, the file as is.


----------



## dontfeedphils

almarti said:


> First step is to connect succesfully sending a pure digital signal _*from at least a FLAC 96/24 file*_, without noise, cithout cuts without upsampling, without issues with cable, the file as is.



44/16 is perfectly fine.


----------



## almarti

dontfeedphils said:


> 44/16 is perfectly fine.


Yes, have you tried any 44/16 FLAC from a Shanling model to Mojo? If so, which model? thanks


----------



## majo123

Punga said:


> Hello, my first post here, will be happy for some help from Mojo owners who use the unit with power hungry Cans:
> I own the Mojo and I like it a lot with my Isine20 and Hifiman HE400I.
> I ordered the Argon Mk3 ( modded Fostex T50rp mk3). Are those cans to hard to drive by my little gem to their full potential?
> Thank you in advance!



I own t50rp mkiii and mojo and it drives them fine in my opinion , I also own he400i and with mojo they are awesome.


----------



## cirodts

To me with hiby player everything is perfect, the light mojo always corresponds to the resolution of the file, but when I pass from a file 16/44 to 24/96 it always does that noise in the headphones.


----------



## dontfeedphils

almarti said:


> Yes, have you tried any 44/16 FLAC from a Shanling model to Mojo? If so, which model? thanks



Nope.


----------



## Sound Eq

i was wondering did anyone think bout buying a small android phone like sony zx2 and then 3d print a case that holds the mojo to it so that it can this combo would  look as a dap

i would be so willing to pay for such a case


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> Hi all, sorry to ask for this as it could have been discussed.
> I am considering purchase any of the Shanling models, M0, M1, etc., to be used 90% as a transport for Mojo, the remaining 10% as DAP so not looking a high SQ with IEMs.
> Has anyone paired successfully a Shanling model with Mojo? Which one? If M0 great news as it's the cheapest.
> Thanks


Yes, I use the M1 with the Mojo, and it works fine.
I have recommended the pairing several times.
There are plenty of posts on the M1 thread, that contain the search term 'Mojo'.
https://www.head-fi.org/search/10293240/?q=Mojo&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=816385


----------



## miketlse

Sound Eq said:


> i was wondering did anyone think bout buying a small android phone like sony zx2 and then 3d print a case that holds the mojo to it so that it can this combo would  look as a dap
> 
> i would be so willing to pay for such a case


Search this thread using the search term '3D'.
A few owners have posted about their experiments with printing cases, for example https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2422#post-14215445
There have also been posts about printing tilted stands, but I think those were probably on the Hugo2 thread.
Nevertheless they do demonstrate what is possible with a bit of ingenuity.


----------



## Sound Eq

surfgeorge said:


> Working on a 3D printed case for the Mojo. First prototype done, will need a few more iterations, but looks promising!
> Later I am planning to do another version of the case to stack the Mojo with a Hiby R3, to add touch-screen UI, storage and connectivity to the Mojo.



i really like the idea of 3d print, I was thinking why not choose one small android device with great specs and make a 3d printed case so that the combo would like like a dap, of course things to consider are using a very short angled micro usb to micro usb that also will be hidden in the case.


----------



## almarti

miketlse said:


> Yes, I use the M1 with the Mojo, and it works fine.
> I have recommended the pairing several times.
> There are plenty of posts on the M1 thread, that contain the search term 'Mojo'.
> https://www.head-fi.org/search/10293240/?q=Mojo&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=816385



Thanks a lot, I found as well same answers in M0 thread.
Do I correctly understand M0 is more powerful at reduced size than M1?


----------



## miketlse

almarti said:


> Thanks a lot, I found as well same answers in M0 thread.
> Do I correctly understand M0 is more powerful at reduced size than M1?


Basically more powerful, but I think that there were one or two elements of functionality that were removed, in order to reduce the battery drain.
Remember that the M1 was the entry level dap, and the M0 is the relatively recent dap, that builds on the experience gained with the M1 dap.

You can also use the hibylink app to control the shanling daps, using a phone or tablet, so the small dap screen size need not be an issue.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Jun 9, 2018)

HI all,

I have acquired a chord mojo from a fellow headfier and have been having issues getting it to charge. This is with a wall charger. The white light does not stay on for long when plugged in.

This is with the stock cable. I've been looking around for another USB cable that fits the mojo's port but haven't had any luck yet.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## greatwhite58

Drunkenmunkey said:


> HI all,
> 
> I have acquired a chord mojo from a fellow headfier and have been having issues getting it to charge. This is with a wall charger. The white light does not stay on for long when plugged in.
> 
> ...


What colour is the small led by the charge port when you switch the Mojo on without the charge cable connected?


----------



## rkt31

hugo 2 directly playing into benchmark ahb2 in low gain mode. speakers are kef r300 aided by monitor audio rsw12 sub. hugo 2 has amazing dynamics and clarity. it really makes everything alive. my room need some sound absorbing material which i will do in next few days. video and audio recorded with separate devices. cabling is all furutech custom one.


----------



## cirodts

which source did you use?


----------



## Colors

I managed to purchase a used Mojo. 

I listened it in-store and loved it  Excellent clarity. Bit heavy but I think I can live with that.

Tried other amps but I think the Mojo is the best. I’ll be using it with my IEMs (EE Bravado, ER4XR, Campfire Comets/Novas).


----------



## surfgeorge

Colors said:


> I managed to purchase a used Mojo.
> 
> I listened it in-store and loved it  Excellent clarity. Bit heavy but I think I can live with that.
> 
> Tried other amps but I think the Mojo is the best. I’ll be using it with my IEMs (EE Bravado, ER4XR, Campfire Comets/Novas).



Congratulations!
Enjoy it!
(And if you have a chance to hook it up to some speakers, try that too  )


----------



## cirodts

yesterday I connected the v20-mojo-ampli instead of wd tv live-mojo-ampli, the results are undoubtedly better than before and so I realized that western digital is a bad source.


----------



## Timthegreek87

I have owned a Mojo for 18 months now and I am writing this post as a small thank you to Chord, for their excellent customer service.

First of all, the Mojo sounds amazing! I use it with my Ultrasone sig DJ's and my Sennheiser HD 650's, and it really brings out the best in them (especially the sig DJ's - an excellent pairing!)

Last week the Mojo broke! I was connecting a micro USB to the connector, and the connector came loose and is now moving around inside the device. After researching this quite extensively, and speaking to Chord today I can see that this is a very rare fault and I have just been unlucky. The company I bought the Mojo from offered a 2 year warranty, and there was initially some resistance from them distributor to repair the device. However after speaking to Chord directly they spoke to the distributor I bought from, and they have agreed to fix it under the warranty. 

I really can't say enough good things about Chord for doing this. It's very rare these days that companies make their customers feel so valued, and so if anyone is sitting on the fence about buying a Mojo, please don't! Its well worth the price, and Chord are a fantastic company!


----------



## cirodts

Which android player type wd tv live is an excellent source for con mojo?


----------



## Noobzilla

Ebay currently has 10% bucks back, so I ordered Chord Mojo from Audio46's ebay site. It will be arriving tomorrow. Super excited!!! After work I will look at all the methods people do to prolong the life of their Mojos (something to do with the battery). I think I will keep my other DAC Meridian Explorer 2 to use for gaming.


----------



## surfgeorge

Noobzilla said:


> Ebay currently has 10% bucks back, so I ordered Chord Mojo from Audio46's ebay site. It will be arriving tomorrow. Super excited!!! After work I will look at all the methods people do to prolong the life of their Mojos (something to do with the battery). I think I will keep my other DAC Meridian Explorer 2 to use for gaming.



Congrats!
Regarding battery life - just avoid charging and using the Mojo at the same time to keep the temperatures lower.
Especially if you are planning to use it with the Chord Mojo case...

If possible I charge the Mojo on an open desktop surface to allow it to dissipate heat through the housing.


----------



## acia

anyone knows the exact spec of the mojo battery please?

i would love to know the maximum dimensions in mm i could chuck in a customized battery.  so as mah.  i only know it's 7.4v.  thank you.


----------



## miketlse

acia said:


> anyone knows the exact spec of the mojo battery please?
> 
> i would love to know the maximum dimensions in mm i could chuck in a customized battery.  so as mah.  i only know it's 7.4v.  thank you.


The battery was specially developed for Chord, so is already bespoke/customised. The battery spec is mentioned several times in the thread, and there are several open case photos showing that the outside of the battery is shaped to fit around some components on the circuit board. It does appear that the gap between the battery surface, and some of the components, is less than a millemetre. Based on that, if you choose to use a third party battery, with the wrong geometry, there must be a risk that you could place stress on the circuit board, and accidentally break some of the circuit board connections.


----------



## Posma

Running chord mojo about 7 hours 25 minutes till death, is that normal? Already calibrate. I own second hand mojo.


----------



## betula

Posma said:


> Running chord mojo about 7 hours 25 minutes till death, is that normal? Already calibrate. I own second hand mojo.


That's pretty normal I'd say.


----------



## Posma

Running chord mojo about 7 hours 25 minutes till death, is that normal? Already calibrate. I own second hand mojo.


----------



## surfgeorge (Jun 14, 2018)

miketlse said:


> The battery was specially developed for Chord, so is already bespoke/customised. The battery spec is mentioned several times in the thread, and there are several open case photos showing that the outside of the battery is shaped to fit around some components on the circuit board. It does appear that the gap between the battery surface, and some of the components, is less than a millemetre. Based on that, if you choose to use a third party battery, with the wrong geometry, there must be a risk that you could place stress on the circuit board, and accidentally break some of the circuit board connections.



Ok, I found photos on via Google.
https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories

The battery itself consists of 2 cells (one cell has a nominal voltae of 3,7V)

2 cell batteries need to be charged with a balancing circuit to protect each individual cell.
To do this, 3 wires are required, but the Chord battery only has 2 wires.
This must mean that it has a balancing circuit built in.
(If it doesn't I would be shocked, and it would explain battery issues)

Installing a commercially available 2-cell battery without balancing circuit would be an almost certain recipy for desaster. When LiPo batteries were introduced in RC modelling, many batteries caught fire because of unbalanced charging or overcharging. Don't do it.


----------



## Adu

Posma said:


> Running chord mojo about 7 hours 25 minutes till death, is that normal? Already calibrate. I own second hand mojo.



My Mojo have already more than 1 year and it’s running 9 hours.


----------



## betula

Adu said:


> My Mojo have already more than 1 year and it’s running 9 hours.


Battery life depends on quite a few things. I think 8 hrs is pretty much an average. Mine is around 8hrs running FLAC files and feeding 25-70 ohm headphones.


----------



## acia

surfgeorge said:


> Ok, I found photos on via Google.
> https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories
> 
> The battery itself consists of 2 cells (one cell has a nominal voltae of 3,7V)
> ...


Swollen battery.  Each one lasting around 1 yr. I owned mojo for around 2 years.  

It is really frustrating.  

I guess. The swollen battery is already putting tremendous pressure on the board. For the upper casing is no longer completely flat.  

Seldom used the battery as source.  Almost always used with usb powered connected to either pc or Mac.  

So the charging cycles should be very low.  
That is why I don't understand how chord could claim the battery life could be ten years.   They are duped by their battery supplier?


----------



## betula

acia said:


> Seldom used the battery as source.  Almost always used with usb powered connected to either pc or Mac.


That is exactly the problem. Mojo battery is designed to be used. It is a portable device by default. Almost everyone who killed Mojo battery used it pretty much nonstop plugged in to power. Apparently this cooks the battery after a while. My first Mojo's battery died the same way. I used another Mojo for 18 months doing full cycles, using battery only and it works perfectly, just as new.


----------



## cirodts

I have it for 1 month and the battery led turns green already after 1 and a half hours, is it normal?


----------



## betula

cirodts said:


> I have it for 1 month and the battery led turns green already after 1 and a half hours, is it normal?


This pic is from Mojo's manual. I assume you haven't read it.


----------



## cirodts

yes thanks, but I meant 1 hour and a half of use to change from blue to green is normal?


----------



## RiseFall123

cirodts said:


> I have it for 1 month and the battery led turns green already after 1 and a half hours, is it normal?



Mine turns green even faster.


----------



## Posma

cirodts said:


> yes thanks, but I meant 1 hour and a half of use to change from blue to green is normal?


My mojo exactly only 1 hour 30 minutes from blue to green


----------



## dontfeedphils

Posma said:


> My mojo exactly only 1 hour 30 minutes from blue to green



It would be better to post how many hours you get of on-time once fully charged.


----------



## cirodts

Posma said:


> My mojo exactly only 1 hour 30 minutes from blue to green


thank you, I feel more comfortable.


----------



## Posma

cirodts said:


> thank you, I feel more comfortable.


How long you can running mojo till the light red blink2 my friend?


----------



## miketlse

acia said:


> anyone knows the exact spec of the mojo battery please?
> 
> i would love to know the maximum dimensions in mm i could chuck in a customized battery.  so as mah.  i only know it's 7.4v.  thank you.


Here is one of the pictures of the battery https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2190#post-13571634
Note how the battery shape seems to have indentations that align with the positions of some of the components on the circuit board.

If your battery is so swollen that it will flex the machined aluminium case, have you contacted Chord support?


----------



## cirodts

Hello, I do not know I have to take a test in a few days.


----------



## miketlse

Posma said:


> How long you can running mojo till the light red blink2 my friend?


Be careful about not running the battery down to blinking red very often.
The usual advice to maximise the battery life, is to cycle it within the middle range of charging, for example between 25% and 75%.
Most people who experience issues, keep the Mojo charging continually, resulting in the permanent 100% charged state.


----------



## Posma

miketlse said:


> Be careful about not running the battery down to blinking red very often.
> The usual advice to maximise the battery life, is to cycle it within the middle range of charging, for example between 25% and 75%.
> Most people who experience issues, keep the Mojo charging continually, resulting in the permanent 100% charged state.


I purchased my second hand mojo in death battery. I think the owner before me has bad attitude how to treat his mojo battery. That way i can not reach 9 hours usage


----------



## boblauer

miketlse said:


> Basically more powerful, but I think that there were one or two elements of functionality that were removed, in order to reduce the battery drain.
> Remember that the M1 was the entry level dap, and the M0 is the relatively recent dap, that builds on the experience gained with the M1 dap.
> 
> You can also use the hibylink app to control the shanling daps, using a phone or tablet, so the small dap screen size need not be an issue.



For sake of correctness the M0 does not use the Hibylink app as the OS is in house Shanling not Hiby. I do not believe they have released that feature for their OS as of yet but it is in the pipeline.
@almarti I use my M1 everyday as a transport to Mojo, I play every format from MP3 320K to 96 Flac and they all sound significantly better thru Mojo than DAP alone either my M1, X3II or iPod (wifes using everything converted to AAC via DBPowerAmp).
As far as battery issues, I've had Mojo for quite some time and still get a good use of 2 to 3 days while at work, @ 3 hours a day, I charge over night a home. No issues.


----------



## surfgeorge

miketlse said:


> Here is one of the pictures of the battery https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2190#post-13571634
> Note how the battery shape seems to have indentations that align with the positions of some of the components on the circuit board.
> 
> If your battery is so swollen that it will flex the machined aluminium case, have you contacted Chord support?



The "indentions" are not in the battery, they are in a foam layer that is glue to the battery.
See this photo of an original replacement battery with the foam layer pre-installation:
https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories


----------



## miketlse

boblauer said:


> For sake of correctness the M0 does not use the Hibylink app as the OS is in house Shanling not Hiby. I do not believe they have released that feature for their OS as of yet but it is in the pipeline.
> @almarti I use my M1 everyday as a transport to Mojo, I play every format from MP3 320K to 96 Flac and they all sound significantly better thru Mojo than DAP alone either my M1, X3II or iPod (wifes using everything converted to AAC via DBPowerAmp).
> As far as battery issues, I've had Mojo for quite some time and still get a good use of 2 to 3 days while at work, @ 3 hours a day, I charge over night a home. No issues.


Apologies, I was basing my comments on this post, and the mistaken belief that 'future' related to post M0 models.


----------



## cirodts

so it is good not to load it to the maximum


----------



## miketlse

surfgeorge said:


> The "indentions" are not in the battery, they are in a foam layer that is glue to the battery.
> See this photo of an original replacement battery with the foam layer pre-installation:
> https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories


I already saw that picture - that battery looks much thinner than the battery inside the Mojo.
Are you sure that hifipro are 100% accurate with their marketing info?


----------



## surfgeorge

cirodts said:


> so it is good not to load it to the maximum



No problem to charge the battery to 100%, but don't keep it powered all the time, and try to avoid charging it while using it.
(gets too hot)

Regarding full discharge:
Yes, the fastest was to kill a LiPo battery is to deep discharge it with high current, but in this application, the currents and discharge rates are low, and the device will be switched off before deep discharging the battery. So this should also not be a problem.

Long time storage:
best storage conditions for a battery are at around 30% charge state, and room temperature.

If used as intended the Mojo battery should last years.

Cheers!


----------



## surfgeorge

miketlse said:


> I already saw that picture - that battery looks much thinner than the battery inside the Mojo.
> Are you sure that hifipro are 100% accurate with their marketing info?



I have no way to know for sure, but it looks authentic to me.


----------



## almarti

boblauer said:


> For sake of correctness the M0 does not use the Hibylink app as the OS is in house Shanling not Hiby. I do not believe they have released that feature for their OS as of yet but it is in the pipeline.
> @almarti I use my M1 everyday as a transport to Mojo, I play every format from MP3 320K to 96 Flac and they all sound significantly better thru Mojo than DAP alone either my M1, X3II or iPod (wifes using everything converted to AAC via DBPowerAmp).
> As far as battery issues, I've had Mojo for quite some time and still get a good use of 2 to 3 days while at work, @ 3 hours a day, I charge over night a home. No issues.


Thanks, I am frustrated with the Hidizs AP200 promises not implemented, waiting for just new coming HiBy R3 but seriously considering purchasing M0.
This helps.


----------



## Colors

It’s here!

Seller described it as mint and it basically is mint condition.


 

Got my ER4SR ready for some serious listening.


----------



## acia

betula said:


> That is exactly the problem. Mojo battery is designed to be used. It is a portable device by default. Almost everyone who killed Mojo battery used it pretty much nonstop plugged in to power. Apparently this cooks the battery after a while. My first Mojo's battery died the same way. I used another Mojo for 18 months doing full cycles, using battery only and it works perfectly, just as new.


Ok. Would follow your suggestion.  Unplug and cycle battery from time to time.  


But my MacBook and laptops are always AC powered, why those batteries ain't cooked?


----------



## x RELIC x

acia said:


> Ok. Would follow your suggestion.  Unplug and cycle battery from time to time.
> 
> 
> But my MacBook and laptops are always AC powered, why those batteries ain't cooked?



My MacBook battery (batteries) was cooked a few times from constantly being left plugged in before I learned my lesson. Same with my iPod Classic in the dock. Doesn’t mean it will happen every time, with every device, but it isn’t a good practice to leave lithium batteries always at full charge (above 4.10V / cel).


----------



## surfgeorge

acia said:


> Ok. Would follow your suggestion.  Unplug and cycle battery from time to time.
> But my MacBook and laptops are always AC powered, why those batteries ain't cooked?



Unplugging and cycling the battery from time to time will not help much, IMHO.
If you want to keep the MOJO plugged in permanently, I would use a AC plug with timing function between wall outlet and your charger, and program it to charge the Mojo only for a limited time every day, or even every other day.
You still have to switch off the Mojo when not playing music, to prevent it from running hot and running down the battery.

Very good argument about the Laptop - the answer is that it's designed to work also when plugged in permanently.
The Chord HUGO is also designed to be used as a desktop amplifier, permanently plugged in, and it charges/conditions the battery differently when used that way.
The Mojo is only designed for portable use, but with the workaround of teh timed charger it should do fine as a desktop amp too.


----------



## Colors

Loving my Mojo and the SQ but I think I get the RF or playing TIDAL offline crackling/popping noise that pops up randomly when using with my iPhone X. 

Kind of disappointing...


----------



## jarnopp

Colors said:


> Loving my Mojo and the SQ but I think I get the RF or playing TIDAL offline crackling/popping noise that pops up randomly when using with my iPhone X.
> 
> Kind of disappointing...



Try a 1m usb cable and keep the phone as far away as possible. If that clears it up, then you were getting RFI. Depending on your use case, you might like Poly, or a dedicated dap.


----------



## Colors

jarnopp said:


> Try a 1m usb cable and keep the phone as far away as possible. If that clears it up, then you were getting RFI. Depending on your use case, you might like Poly, or a dedicated dap.



Thanks for the help.

I ordered a 1.5ft ferrite core Monoprice MicroUSB cable. I’m hoping it clears up the random buzzing that occurs on and off. I might look into the Poly too but I heard there’s a lot issues with that as well. My use case is 1.5 hrs of subway commute a day so portability and proximity of the DAC/amp to my iPhone X is 100% required.


----------



## Adu

Fiio X5 (first gen.)  still handle very good PCM files (until 24/192 kHz) as transport for my Mojo; unfortunately it doesn't handle native DSD.


----------



## Noobzilla

Got my Chord Mojo yesterday. I use foobar and always get a loud click noise when I change track or move the time on the current track :/ Doesn't seem to happen on Tidal.


----------



## 435279

Noobzilla said:


> Got my Chord Mojo yesterday. I use foobar and always get a loud click noise when I change track or move the time on the current track :/ Doesn't seem to happen on Tidal.



Try the JRiver player, a trial version is available and see if you get the same issue with that. If not it must be something in your foobar setup or a driver issue.

https://www.jriver.com/download.html


----------



## miketlse

Noobzilla said:


> Got my Chord Mojo yesterday. I use foobar and always get a loud click noise when I change track or move the time on the current track :/ Doesn't seem to happen on Tidal.


I think it is your foobar settings. The answer is probably in the faq in post#3, otherwise search the thread using search terms such a clicks.


----------



## WarrenR

Can anyone tell me the settings I need in Windows 10 to use my Chord Mojo.  I'm using foobar and I have installed the correct ASIO component.  All I get is 'Unrecoverable playback error: Could not start ASIO playback'.  I managed to get it working just now by changing the Windows audio settings to 44.1khz only but now it won't work again.  This is doing my head in as it was perfect on my previous Windows PC.  

WASAPI works fine.


----------



## Noobzilla

miketlse said:


> I think it is your foobar settings. The answer is probably in the faq in post#3, otherwise search the thread using search terms such a clicks.


I changed to ASIO instead of using WASAPI. The popping noise when I change track isn't as audible anymore though still there. I notice my Mojo change color when I change tracktime or play a different song, so it must be that causing the slight pop noise. Thanks for the help!


----------



## YamiKeiren

i have a Mojo, i pair it with HD650, it's nice. but i feel not enough. so i need a amp to make it have more powerful without different voice quality.


----------



## greatwhite58 (Jun 17, 2018)

YamiKeiren said:


> i have a Mojo, i pair it with HD650, it's nice. but i feel not enough. so i need a amp to make it have more powerful without different voice quality.


A post saying this crops up every so often and I have to disagree again. I purchased my Mojo to go with my HD650 and I cannot have the Mojo anywhere near full volume so I do not understand when somebody says it is not powerful enough! The sound of the Mojo and HD650 to my ears is superb. So my question is if the Mojo is no where full volume with the HD650 why would you need more power?


----------



## RiseFall123

Posma said:


> My mojo exactly only 1 hour 30 minutes from blue to green



That’s what my brand new Mojo does, or maybe even before than that.



Posma said:


> I purchased my second hand mojo in death battery. I think the owner before me has bad attitude how to treat his mojo battery. That way i can not reach 9 hours usage



I think 9 hours is what I got with mine that is new.


----------



## Adu

YamiKeiren said:


> i have a Mojo, i pair it with HD650, it's nice. but i feel not enough. so i need a amp to make it have more powerful without different voice quality.



I feel the same with HD600, not enough power from Mojo; Gilmore Lite mk2 will power enough HD650.


----------



## greatwhite58

Adu said:


> I feel the same with HD600, not enough power from Mojo; Gilmore Lite mk2 will power enough HD650.


How do you define ‘not enough power’ when you don’t need the mojo at anywhere near full volume?


----------



## Adu

greatwhite58 said:


> How do you define ‘not enough power’ when you don’t need the mojo at anywhere near full volume?



I mean not enough dynamics at high volume, it sound congested.


----------



## greatwhite58

Adu said:


> I mean not enough dynamics at high volume, it sound congested.


It sounds amazing to me so maybe my hearing is below par or just aged. Oh well I will never know what I am missing then.


----------



## Posma

RiseFall123 said:


> That’s what my brand new Mojo does, or maybe even before than that.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 9 hours is what I got with mine that is new.


There is any different in battery life using a source via micro USB and coaxial in. I saw some dac/amp in spesification have huge different. I always use phone not a dap


----------



## deanorthk

got my mojo for 4 days now, and whaou.... Tried it with fostex TH900 (incredible), and HD650 (not bad at al). All that connected to a late 2013 Macbook pro (core I7/16gb), and playing through Audirvana.
happy owner I am


----------



## cathee

deanorthk said:


> got my mojo for 4 days now, and whaou.... Tried it *with fostex TH900 (incredible)*, and HD650 (not bad at al). All that connected to a late 2013 Macbook pro (core I7/16gb), and playing through Audirvana.
> happy owner I am



+1


----------



## betula

Quite often some users question the ability of Mojo to drive certain headphones. I love my Mojo, and always thought it can drive anything. (I still think it can.) Loudness however is not everything. There is a certain 'fullness' of sound that the Mojo can't offer. Yes, Mojo can drive almost any headphone loud enough. But the sound won't feel as 'full' as it can. 
This was my perception with the Hugo2 and this is my perception now with the Questyle CMA600i. 
I love the Mojo, don't misunderstand me. But, after listening to the CMA600i and Hugo2, I know what people mean when they say the Mojo is not enough for their headphones.
 After comparing the Mojo to similarly or higher priced equipment, this becomes more obvious. With the Hugo2 or CMA600i for instance the sound becomes 'fuller'. More body, more texture. Mojo is very mid focused. Both the Hugo2 and CMA600i add more bass and treble extension. More juice to bass and treble. Offering a thicker, more satisfying sound. A better extension, more flesh on the bass and treble, not just the awesome mids. 
 I still love the Mojo. I think, it is exceptional for the price. But perhaps saying this is all one needs when looking for a DAC/amp is a slight exaggeration.


----------



## x RELIC x

betula said:


> Quite often some users question the ability of Mojo to drive certain headphones. I love my Mojo, and always thought it can drive anything. (I still think it can.) Loudness however is not everything. There is a certain 'fullness' of sound that the Mojo can't offer. Yes, Mojo can drive almost any headphone loud enough. But the sound won't feel as 'full' as it can.
> This was my perception with the Hugo2 and this is my perception now with the Questyle CMA600i.
> I love the Mojo, don't misunderstand me. But, after listening to the CMA600i and Hugo2, I know what people mean when they say the Mojo is not enough for their headphones.
> After comparing the Mojo to similarly or higher priced equipment, this becomes more obvious. With the Hugo2 or CMA600i for instance the sound becomes 'fuller'. More body, more texture. Mojo is very mid focused. Both the Hugo2 and CMA600i add more bass and treble extension. More juice to bass and treble. Offering a thicker, more satisfying sound. A better extension, more flesh on the bass and treble, not just the awesome mids.
> I still love the Mojo. I think, it is exceptional for the price. But perhaps saying this is all one needs when looking for a DAC/amp is a slight exaggeration.



Where the disconnect and circular debate comes from is the assumption that it’s simply the max power output spec that makes the difference. If the sound quality differences one hears with different gear remain at all volume levels then the tuning and implementation is the reason for the differences, not max power output (especially if you are not listening anywhere near max volume).

Glad you’re liking the CMA600i because ‘all one needs’ is the sound they like!!


----------



## betula

x RELIC x said:


> Where the disconnect and circular debate comes from is the assumption that it’s simply the max power output spec that makes the difference. If the sound quality differences one hears with different gear remain at all volume levels then the tuning and implementation is the reason for the differences, not max power output (especially if you are not listening anywhere near max volume).
> 
> Glad you’re liking the CMA600i because ‘all one needs’ is the sound they like!!


Max power output nowadays seems to be just numbers on the specs sheet. Many seem to refer to them as the holy grail of truth. It is a bit misleading as it does not cover all the truth what makes something sound 'good' or 'enjoyable'.
I think I know what you mean by tuning, but what do you exactly mean by 'implementation'?


----------



## x RELIC x (Jun 19, 2018)

betula said:


> Max power output nowadays seems to be just numbers on the specs sheet. Many seem to refer to them as the holy grail of truth. It is a bit misleading as it does not cover all the truth what makes something sound 'good' or 'enjoyable'.
> I think I know what you mean by tuning, but what do you exactly mean by 'implementation'?



I mean implementation such as clean power source, power supply rails, slew rate, differential vs bridged, output impedance, etc. as some examples.

Edit: A prime example with the Questyle is the ‘Current Mode Amplification’ as a highlight of their implementation difference vs other gear.


----------



## deanorthk

Ha I've found the first small problem, I can't charge it direct connect usb to my Macbook pro, neither with my iphone charger (using a third party usb cables). only source that work so far is my charger that came with my Kindle


----------



## surfgeorge

betula said:


> Quite often some users question the ability of Mojo to drive certain headphones. I love my Mojo, and always thought it can drive anything. (I still think it can.) Loudness however is not everything. There is a certain 'fullness' of sound that the Mojo can't offer. Yes, Mojo can drive almost any headphone loud enough. But the sound won't feel as 'full' as it can.
> This was my perception with the Hugo2 and this is my perception now with the Questyle CMA600i.
> I love the Mojo, don't misunderstand me. But, after listening to the CMA600i and Hugo2, I know what people mean when they say the Mojo is not enough for their headphones.
> After comparing the Mojo to similarly or higher priced equipment, this becomes more obvious. With the Hugo2 or CMA600i for instance the sound becomes 'fuller'. More body, more texture. Mojo is very mid focused. Both the Hugo2 and CMA600i add more bass and treble extension. More juice to bass and treble. Offering a thicker, more satisfying sound. A better extension, more flesh on the bass and treble, not just the awesome mids.
> I still love the Mojo. I think, it is exceptional for the price. But perhaps saying this is all one needs when looking for a DAC/amp is a slight exaggeration.



Always a pleasure reading your balanced and insightful posts!
One thing that has deeply impressed me about the Mojo is the depth, layering and focus of the soundstage.
I am considering the Qutest for my stereo system now, and expecting Hugo2 SQ from it.

How do the MCA600i and Hugo 2 compare to the Mojo in terms of soundstage, and since I am already asking, also in detail retrieval?


----------



## betula

surfgeorge said:


> Always a pleasure reading your balanced and insightful posts!
> One thing that has deeply impressed me about the Mojo is the depth, layering and focus of the soundstage.
> I am considering the Qutest for my stereo system now, and expecting Hugo2 SQ from it.
> 
> How do the MCA600i and Hugo 2 compare to the Mojo in terms of soundstage, and since I am already asking, also in detail retrieval?


You are right, depth, layering and focus is exceptional with Chord DACs. Both the Mojo and Hugo2 punch well above their price range in this regard. However, while these attributes are important and offer quite an impressive insight to the music, it is not everything. It is not that difficult to find a more pleasing overall sound than Mojo with wider soundstage, better balance (more 'tangible' bass/treble) and a thicker, meatier sound. You will need to spend about the price of two/three Mojos though.
Both the CMA600i and Hugo2 have significantly wider soundstage in comparison. Hugo2 has much better detail retrieval than Mojo. To my ears CMA600i is somewhere between them.


----------



## surfgeorge

betula said:


> You are right, depth, layering and focus is exceptional with Chord DACs. Both the Mojo and Hugo2 punch well above their price range in this regard. However, while these attributes are important and offer quite an impressive insight to the music, it is not everything. It is not that difficult to find a more pleasing overall sound than Mojo with wider soundstage, better balance (more 'tangible' bass/treble) and a thicker, meatier sound. You will need to spend about the price of two/three Mojos though.
> Both the CMA600i and Hugo2 have significantly wider soundstage in comparison. Hugo2 has much better detail retrieval than Mojo. To my ears CMA600i is somewhere between them.



Thanks Betula!
And that leads me to one more question: Mojo keeps instruments separated and focused in very busy and loud orchestral music.
I understood Rob Watts' explanations in the way that regular DAC chips have an inherent issue with that due to their architecture (the explanations made sense to me but I can't explain what Rob said...).
Can the CMA600i keep up with the Mojo in that sense? My desktop DAC (in Stereo system) is fine with a small Jazz ensemble but a symphony becomes one big mass of sound while the Mojo keeps things separated much better.
And you mentioned the CMA600i having a wider soundstage - how does it's depth and layering compare?

I hope this also is of some value to others.


----------



## betula

surfgeorge said:


> Thanks Betula!
> And that leads me to one more question: Mojo keeps instruments separated and focused in very busy and loud orchestral music.
> I understood Rob Watts' explanations in the way that regular DAC chips have an inherent issue with that due to their architecture (the explanations made sense to me but I can't explain what Rob said...).
> Can the CMA600i keep up with the Mojo in that sense? My desktop DAC (in Stereo system) is fine with a small Jazz ensemble but a symphony becomes one big mass of sound while the Mojo keeps things separated much better.
> ...


You are asking me a rather difficult question here. The Mojo and the CMA600i are very different animals. It is like you asked me to compare a mouse to an elephant. Well, both are mammals. In our case both devices are used to reproduce music.
As Relic has just said, the overall performance of a device depends on many things. The DAC section is just one piece of a chain. There is tuning and implementation, etc. 
The Mojo as a DAC is slightly superior to the DAC setion of the CMA600i, if I had to put it into numbers, I would say 10-15% better. When I say better, I mean it offers slightly better depth and separation, all the well-known strengths of Chord DACs. 
On the other hand the amp section, implementation etc makes the CMA600i a much better, more pleasing sounding device. In certain things you might loose 10% compared to the Mojo, but in other things you gain 60-80%.
If we made a list of ten sound attributes, I would say Mojo wins in 2-3 while the 600i wins in 7-8. It is hard to explain without auditioning, and there is personal preference too.
While you might loose 10% of depth and instrument separation, you gain so much on other things (bass/treble extension, body, texture, soundstage, balance, smoothness etc) that it is not really a competition and you won't mind loosing that 10% in depth for example when you gain so much with a high-end refined sound.
I hope this gibberish makes some sense to you.


----------



## surfgeorge

betula said:


> You are asking me a rather difficult question here. The Mojo and the CMA600i are very different animals. It is like you asked me to compare a mouse to an elephant. Well, both are mammals. In our case both devices are used to reproduce music.
> As Relic has just said, the overall performance of a device depends on many things. The DAC section is just one piece of a chain. There is tuning and implementation, etc.
> The Mojo as a DAC is slightly superior to the DAC setion of the CMA600i, if I had to put it into numbers, I would say 10-15% better. When I say better, I mean it offers slightly better depth and separation, all the well-known strengths of Chord DACs.
> On the other hand the amp section, implementation etc makes the CMA600i a much better, more pleasing sounding device. In certain things you might loose 10% compared to the Mojo, but in other things you gain 60-80%.
> ...



Sorry for asking such a difficult question - but your are doing a great job at answering it!
Does it make sense to me? Yes and no, I have not heard any HP DAC/Amp above the Mojo, so I can only imagine what you are describing but that image is becoming clearer with your last few posts.
Very funny to compare the Mojo with a mouse 

I'll see if I can get the funds together for the Qutest.


----------



## jdnyc718

betula said:


> Quite often some users question the ability of Mojo to drive certain headphones. I love my Mojo, and always thought it can drive anything. (I still think it can.) Loudness however is not everything. There is a certain 'fullness' of sound that the Mojo can't offer. Yes, Mojo can drive almost any headphone loud enough. But the sound won't feel as 'full' as it can.
> This was my perception with the Hugo2 and this is my perception now with the Questyle CMA600i.
> I love the Mojo, don't misunderstand me. But, after listening to the CMA600i and Hugo2, I know what people mean when they say the Mojo is not enough for their headphones.
> After comparing the Mojo to similarly or higher priced equipment, this becomes more obvious. With the Hugo2 or CMA600i for instance the sound becomes 'fuller'. More body, more texture. Mojo is very mid focused. Both the Hugo2 and CMA600i add more bass and treble extension. More juice to bass and treble. Offering a thicker, more satisfying sound. A better extension, more flesh on the bass and treble, not just the awesome mids.
> I still love the Mojo. I think, it is exceptional for the price. But perhaps saying this is all one needs when looking for a DAC/amp is a slight exaggeration.



I think the Mojo suffers from heavy-handed dynamic compression.  I have been comparing against the IFI Nano BL using a pair of Sennheiser HD600's and found the vocal timbre of the Mojo to be spot on, but man the IFI destroys the Mojo in terms of soundstage and treble presence.  It's very obvious when listening to live recordings where crowd reaction through the Mojo sounds distant and somewhat muffled and the IFI is much clearer with better imaging.  I'm trying to choose between the two now and it's a bit tough.  Do I take the Mojo with it's intimate soundstage and natural vocals or the IFI with it's expanded soundstage and less accurate (more digital?) sounding vocals.


----------



## betula

jdnyc718 said:


> I think the Mojo suffers from heavy-handed dynamic compression.  I have been comparing against the IFI Nano BL using a pair of Sennheiser HD600's and found the vocal timbre of the Mojo to be spot on, but man the IFI destroys the Mojo in terms of soundstage and treble presence.  It's very obvious when listening to live recordings where crowd reaction through the Mojo sounds distant and somewhat muffled and the IFI is much clearer with better imaging.  I'm trying to choose between the two now and it's a bit tough.  Do I take the Mojo with it's intimate soundstage and natural vocals or the IFI with it's expanded soundstage and less accurate (more digital?) sounding vocals.


To me the Nano BL vs Mojo is not a contest. Mojo is just way superior sounding IMO. Also depends on the headphones you use though. Cheaper headphones might sound better on the Nano however more expensive headphones (+£200) start to show Mojo's capabilities. In my opinion Mojo is on the Micro BL's level, not on the Nano's. Even when comparing it to the Micro, it is pretty much personal preference and not a win/loose situation.


----------



## betula

surfgeorge said:


> Sorry for asking such a difficult question - but your are doing a great job at answering it!
> Does it make sense to me? Yes and no, I have not heard any HP DAC/Amp above the Mojo, so I can only imagine what you are describing but that image is becoming clearer with your last few posts.
> Very funny to compare the Mojo with a mouse
> 
> I'll see if I can get the funds together for the Qutest.


Might worth to look into buying a 2Qute instead of the Qutest. These days you can find the 2Qute for pretty much half the price of the Qutest. I might buy a 2Qute in the foreseeable future.


----------



## deanorthk

having read the FAQ (thanks again) , I understand now why I had a loud buzzing sound when charging my MOJO... So now I do am seeking advices about what I the best charger out there for the MOJO


----------



## miketlse

deanorthk said:


> having read the FAQ (thanks again) , I understand now why I had a loud buzzing sound when charging my MOJO... So now I do am seeking advices about what I the best charger out there for the MOJO


There have been many posts providing feedback that Apple chargers, Samsung chargers, and Anker chargers work well, so those are the three brands that I normally recommend.


----------



## deanorthk

miketlse said:


> There have been many posts providing feedback that Apple chargers, Samsung chargers, and Anker chargers work well, so those are the three brands that I normally recommend.


Aye, I'm sorry about this, I know it has been thoroughly discussed, but I wanted the latest inputs, now I just need to search about those Anker chargers and all will be good thanks again Miketlse.


----------



## musickid

Order a Hugo2 charger from your dealer if you can.


----------



## deanorthk

I've jumped and ordered from amazon.fr an anker Powerport 1+, as the specs seems fine
Input : 100-240V-0.7A 50-60Hz
output : 3.6-6.5V==3A/6.5-9V==2A/9-12V==1.5A
size : 93x47x26 mm
Weight : 67g

it's "quite" difficult to find a dealer shipping to Reunion island and this was the only anker seller I could find.


----------



## pithyginger63

I put a ferrite bead on the cable between my phone and the mojo, it still doesn't get rid off the buzzy crackly noises


----------



## RiseFall123

Some of you use the Mojo with the AQ Jitterbug?

Try to describe what changes it produce in order to have a comparative.


----------



## Soundizer

pithyginger63 said:


> I put a ferrite bead on the cable between my phone and the mojo, it still doesn't get rid off the buzzy crackly noises



Try putting your Phone in Airplane mode which shuts off interferring radio’s or equivalent setting on Android.


----------



## ollie2a

I wanted to share my own experience with the Mojo, which has also been the one of few others in the forum. I absolutely loved the sound this DAC generate and I have rediscovered many songs and loved listening
 to old time favourites on the Mojo. At this price point, they must have sacrificed design and quality of some components. In my experience, the device failed twice, the first time after 5 month, the USB port became unresponsive and the device could not be recognised by my computer. Fortunately, the Mojo was still under warranty, and Chord exchanged it for a new one, not being able to repair the one I had shipped. Second failure, after 18 month, this time the battery failed, or actually degraded in performance. Under a full charge I was only able to get 4h of listening, as opposed to the 10h advertised. Now the DAC is not under warranty anymore, the official answer from Chord is that, batteries are unpredictable, and this can happen, they offer a battery exchange for a staggering £75 including shipping. The reality, as I browse the various hifi forums, is that the device has a major design issue with the USB port and the battery, and cannot be used as a desktop DAC which was my primarily use for it, as both components will significantly degrade quickly. I wanted to warn people that have this usage in mind, since Chord does not provide any guidance or warning as part of the product or advertisement they do.


----------



## greatwhite58

ollie2a said:


> I wanted to share my own experience with the Mojo, which has also been the one of few others in the forum. I absolutely loved the sound this DAC generate and I have rediscovered many songs and loved listening
> to old time favourites on the Mojo. At this price point, they must have sacrificed design and quality of some components. In my experience, the device failed twice, the first time after 5 month, the USB port became unresponsive and the device could not be recognised by my computer. Fortunately, the Mojo was still under warranty, and Chord exchanged it for a new one, not being able to repair the one I had shipped. Second failure, after 18 month, this time the battery failed, or actually degraded in performance. Under a full charge I was only able to get 4h of listening, as opposed to the 10h advertised. Now the DAC is not under warranty anymore, the official answer from Chord is that, batteries are unpredictable, and this can happen, they offer a battery exchange for a staggering £75 including shipping. The reality, as I browse the various hifi forums, is that the device has a major design issue with the USB port and the battery, and cannot be used as a desktop DAC which was my primarily use for it, as both components will significantly degrade quickly. I wanted to warn people that have this usage in mind, since Chord does not provide any guidance or warning as part of the product or advertisement they do.


Well it is sold and marketed as a portable unit not a desktop unit.


----------



## miketlse

ollie2a said:


> I wanted to share my own experience with the Mojo, which has also been the one of few others in the forum. I absolutely loved the sound this DAC generate and I have rediscovered many songs and loved listening
> to old time favourites on the Mojo. At this price point, they must have sacrificed design and quality of some components. In my experience, the device failed twice, the first time after 5 month, the USB port became unresponsive and the device could not be recognised by my computer. Fortunately, the Mojo was still under warranty, and Chord exchanged it for a new one, not being able to repair the one I had shipped. Second failure, after 18 month, this time the battery failed, or actually degraded in performance. Under a full charge I was only able to get 4h of listening, as opposed to the 10h advertised. Now the DAC is not under warranty anymore, the official answer from Chord is that, batteries are unpredictable, and this can happen, they offer a battery exchange for a staggering £75 including shipping. The reality, as I browse the various hifi forums, is that the device has a major design issue with the USB port and the battery, and cannot be used as a desktop DAC which was my primarily use for it, as both components will significantly degrade quickly. I wanted to warn people that have this usage in mind, since Chord does not provide any guidance or warning as part of the product or advertisement they do.


I question the dictionary that you are using.
There have been reports of maybe half a dozen usb port failures, from 50,000+ Mojos that have been shipped. A failure rate approaching one per 10,000 units shipped, hardly counts as 'major'.
Frustrating for you, but hardly major. 
You also mention 'they offer a battery exchange for a staggering £75 including shipping', which is quite a reasonable price given that some service centres have charged $250.
What price would you describe as 'reasonable'?


----------



## harpo1

miketlse said:


> I question the dictionary that you are using.
> There have been reports of maybe half a dozen usb port failures, from 50,000+ Mojos that have been shipped. A failure rate approaching one per 10,000 units shipped, hardly counts as 'major'.
> Frustrating for you, but hardly major.
> You also mention 'they offer a battery exchange for a staggering £75 including shipping', which is quite a reasonable price given that some service centres have charged $250.
> What price would you describe as 'reasonable'?


To be fair these lipo batteries cost about $15.  Plus you have no idea how many have failed that don't use this forum.


----------



## greatwhite58

Forums always make problems seem bad because people post for help but in the scheme of things it is always a low number. I think that chord would be changing any item that proved costly on warranty claims.


----------



## dontfeedphils

harpo1 said:


> To be fair these lipo batteries cost about $15.  Plus you have no idea how many have failed that don't use this forum.



Got a source on that info?  As I understand it, the Mojo battery is a proprietary unit.


----------



## miketlse

harpo1 said:


> To be fair these lipo batteries cost about $15.  Plus you have no idea how many have failed that don't use this forum.


If you had bothered to read my post properly, you would have noticed that my comment about failure rates, referred to the usb port, not the battery.
Chord have posted several times that they can supply the battery for approximately £50.
I wouldn't risk putting a $15 grey market battery in my Mojo, but each to their own.


----------



## harpo1

miketlse said:


> If you had bothered to read my post properly, you would have noticed that my comment about failure rates, referred to the usb port, not the battery.
> Chord have posted several times that they can supply the battery for approximately £50.
> I wouldn't risk putting a $15 grey market battery in my Mojo, but each to their own.


And my comment was about failures in general.  You site numbers based on this thread.  So do you think everyone who owns a mojo visits this thread?


----------



## maxh22

Chord should just sell these batteries on their website or distribute several to dealers across the country. Dealers could then offer to change the battery for the user, or sell the battery so the user may install it themselves.

The battery is extremely simple to install and does not require a soldering iron like the original Hugo.

Whole process should take 10-15 mins tops.


----------



## ollie2a

miketlse said:


> I question the dictionary that you are using.
> There have been reports of maybe half a dozen usb port failures, from 50,000+ Mojos that have been shipped. A failure rate approaching one per 10,000 units shipped, hardly counts as 'major'.
> Frustrating for you, but hardly major.
> You also mention 'they offer a battery exchange for a staggering £75 including shipping', which is quite a reasonable price given that some service centres have charged $250.
> What price would you describe as 'reasonable'?



For a battery that fail every 18 month, I consider this should be disposable at £30 max since it is either a bad choice of component or dreadful design decision. The replacement is fairly simple and only involve removing the screw, and clipping the new battery. But more to my point, Chord should be much more explicit in their manual that this device is not suited for desktop usage, with clear warning in the manual, I know people who are considering this unit as a desktop DAC for computer and other setup. This device has clearly not been designed for this usage and this should clearly be stated on the box and warning in the manual in my opinion.


----------



## miketlse

ollie2a said:


> For a battery that fail every 18 month, I consider this should be disposable at £30 max since it is either a bad choice of component or dreadful design decision. The replacement is fairly simple and only involve removing the screw, and clipping the new battery. But more to my point, Chord should be much more explicit in their manual that this device is not suited for desktop usage, with clear warning in the manual, I know people who are considering this unit as a desktop DAC for computer and other setup. This device has clearly not been designed for this usage and this should clearly be stated on the box and warning in the manual in my opinion.


The Mojo is clearly marketed as a mobile device on the Chord site https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product-range/mobile-range/ , and has consistently been described by chord as a mobile device, ever since the device was released.


----------



## Amberlamps (Jun 24, 2018)

miketlse said:


> There have been many posts providing feedback that Apple chargers, Samsung chargers, and Anker chargers work well, so those are the three brands that I normally recommend.



Just to elaborate on the above.

Buzzing of mojo internals.

I have had 3 mojos, all of them started to buzz when charging is nearly finished, the first one, once after I had it for a few weeks, I plugged it in and thought it was going to blow up, the noise coming from it was a REALLY loud clicking sound, it was so loud, I really thought it was going to explode. Dont know what caused that.

All of my mojos buzz when nearing full charge, its happened with apple ipad 2amp charger, anker 4.8amp charger, anker 22000mah battery backup, samsung galaxy charger and others and also when plugged into a usb port on my pc’s.

So, lets narrow it down.

3 mojos ranging from early to mid to high serial numbers, they all buzzed on a variety of chargers connected to the mains and not connected to the mains.

Whats the common factor in all of this ?

Either the mains suppy which if I am correct can be + - 7% of 230v roughly upto 256v

or mojo itself.

I will assume its mojos fault and not a fault with every single charging device I own or the mains power.

If it is all my devices, that means, all my many chargers are broke, my computer”S” are all broke, my monitor is broke, my backup battery is broke, all my houses wall sockets are broke.  <  house has also been rewired completely and it still happens.

I just think its a flaw intrinsic to mojos design or to one of its components. 

nothing else of mine buzzess when being charged.

Harmful ? Probably not as has been said by Chord, annoying, yes and I dont believe that its caused solely by inadequate chargers as per chords advice.

Thats my take on it.

Glad to report that poly nor hugo 2 buzz.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jun 24, 2018)

Phuca said:


> Just to elaborate on the above.
> 
> Buzzing of mojo internals.
> 
> ...



As covered a bazillion times, and addressed in the third post of this thread in the battery and charging section... the noise is fine. 



> Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, *& this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate*. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, & this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. *Don't worry about it if you hear the noise*, Mojo is not faulty & will continue to be reliable.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Amberlamps

x RELIC x said:


> As covered a bazillion times, and addressed in the third post of this thread in the battery and charging section... the noise is fine.



I was just pointing out that the buzzing happens on basically every charger/wire I have and has done it on every single mojo I have had my hands on, regardless of what device charges it or wire I use. 

As BT used to say.

Its good to talk, but no need to re-quote a quote thats been quoted a bazillion quotes before


----------



## x RELIC x

Apologies @Phuca but it read to me like you weren’t sure what was happening.


----------



## Amberlamps

x RELIC x said:


> Apologies @Phuca but it read to me like you weren’t sure what was happening.



To be honest I am not sure.

I knew about the post and I knew that when it buzzess, its ok and it wont die or explode, but, some peoples mojos do not buzz but all 3 of mine have from day one.

Now, if I only had one mojo and one charger, I could say, it my chargers fault, but it happens on all my chargers.

Was mojo built with the intention of buzzing ? No and I think their is more to it than its the inductors, if so why doesnt hugo or poly buzz ? 

A while back, I was messing about in the house and noticed that my 230volt mains was actually 249/50 even 51. Kinda high for something thats built with 230v in mind however, upto 253 volts is allowed for UK mains.

I think that my high mains maybe the culprit ? Possibly other peoples mojo that dont buzz, maybe their mains is nearer 230 or even under ?

Its all speculation and it gets cloudier because a battery unconnected to the mains also made mojo buzz.

I dont understand why a swathe of people dont get buzzing and others do if they are all identical and all use exactly the same components ?

Its not a big deal, its just that when I get bored, I start trying to solve problems that dont need solving and end up making things ten times worse.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

Mine buzzes the last few minutes only. If I flip it upside down, the buzzing gets very quiet, almost gone but not quite. Certainly 
odd!


----------



## ollie2a

miketlse said:


> The Mojo is clearly marketed as a mobile device on the Chord site https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product-range/mobile-range/ , and has consistently been described by chord as a mobile device, ever since the device was released.



Yes understand you are not concerned by this design issue as you use your Mojo as a mobile DAC. 

But for anyone else who was considering to use the Mojo as a desktop device, please be warned that the device has significant flaws in that setup, including USB damage and battery performance loss due to various consideration (e.g. heat, battery used, circuit for charging). 

I was unfortunately not aware of these limitations but hopefully you are now if you are reading this forum. Chord suggest the following : “...we do recommend unplugging the unit and letting it discharge every 3-4 weeks just to keep the battery health...” which I found out after contacting them for repair.


----------



## miketlse

ollie2a said:


> Yes understand you are not concerned by this design issue as you use your Mojo as a mobile DAC.
> 
> But for anyone else who was considering to use the Mojo as a desktop device, please be warned that the device has significant flaws in that setup, including USB damage and battery performance loss due to various consideration (e.g. heat, battery used, circuit for charging).
> 
> I was unfortunately not aware of these limitations but hopefully you are now if you are reading this forum. Chord suggest the following : “...we do recommend unplugging the unit and letting it discharge every 3-4 weeks just to keep the battery health...” which I found out after contacting them for repair.


I have been following this thread for nearly three years, and trying to post helpful advice for other users for most of that time.
This means I am aware of all the issues people experience, and how to solve those issues. I also have a good feeling for what are major design flaws, and what are mere inconveniences.
I am so delighted that you have appeared out of nowhere, and after just 3 posts on head-fi, are pointing out to me where i have been misunderstanding things all along.


----------



## Posma

Use AQ DFR if you don’t care about battery & connection issue,i have mojo and AQ DFR w/ jitterbug just better than mojo


----------



## rbalcom

ollie2a said:


> Yes understand you are not concerned by this design issue as you use your Mojo as a mobile DAC.
> 
> But for anyone else who was considering to use the Mojo as a desktop device, please be warned that the device has significant flaws in that setup, including USB damage and battery performance loss due to various consideration (e.g. heat, battery used, circuit for charging).
> 
> I was unfortunately not aware of these limitations but hopefully you are now if you are reading this forum. Chord suggest the following : “...we do recommend unplugging the unit and letting it discharge every 3-4 weeks just to keep the battery health...” which I found out after contacting them for repair.



I purchased a Mojo in March of 2016 to use as a portable setup and a second Mojo in April of 2016 for use in my desktop setup. Both are still working great in their respective environments. I have had no problems with either of them. Of course, I manage them like I do any battery powered device and do use reasonable care when plugging in the connectors. While they are certainly not foolproof, I would certainly not consider them to have significant flaws. Chord's suggestion about the battery is common sense to people who use their battery powered portable devices in a manner to maximize battery life. Just wanted to comment to let people know that your concerns are not shared by every Mojo owner and that with a little care and understanding it can be used in both situations successfully.


----------



## greatwhite58

ollie2a said:


> Yes understand you are not concerned by this design issue as you use your Mojo as a mobile DAC.
> 
> But for anyone else who was considering to use the Mojo as a desktop device, please be warned that the device has significant flaws in that setup, including USB damage and battery performance loss due to various consideration (e.g. heat, battery used, circuit for charging).
> 
> I was unfortunately not aware of these limitations but hopefully you are now if you are reading this forum. Chord suggest the following : “...we do recommend unplugging the unit and letting it discharge every 3-4 weeks just to keep the battery health...” which I found out after contacting them for repair.


As pointed out it’s not a design issue as it’s designed to be mobile and not plugged into the mains constantly on a desktop. So that is not a flaw either. It’s a mobile device, it’s marketed as a mobile device. It’s like buying a mobile phone and binning your landline phone and leaving the mobile phone plugged permanently into the mains. The same thing would happen to the phones battery too.


----------



## Nokizaru

Hello guys! I need help  
I want to connect Mojo to my DAP, Shozy Alien+. There are so many cables out there I don't know which one I should buy to get the best SQ... toslink? Coax? Other? I'm totally lost...
could anyone please tell me what cable would be the best in terms of SQ and what cable endings I need to make it work? Appreciate it!


----------



## dakanao

Will a regular 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm audio cable work as coax?


----------



## AndrewH13

dakanao said:


> Will a regular 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm audio cable work as coax?



Yes. And unlikely to hear a difference to 75ohm at short lengths.


----------



## dakanao

AndrewH13 said:


> Yes. And unlikely to hear a difference to 75ohm at short lengths.


I tried it with the Mojo, but I get no sound at all, and also no notification that it is connected (which I do get with the USB)..

Do you know how I can make it work?


----------



## x RELIC x

dakanao said:


> I tried it with the Mojo, but I get no sound at all, and also no notification that it is connected (which I do get with the USB)..
> 
> Do you know how I can make it work?



What is the source player?


----------



## dakanao

x RELIC x said:


> What is the source player?


Windows 10 laptop


----------



## x RELIC x

dakanao said:


> Windows 10 laptop



The 3.5mm from a Windows 10 laptop is likely just outputting an analogue signal (headphone output?). You must feed the Mojo a digital signal. 

Does the laptop specify that 3.5mm as a coaxial output or headphone output?


----------



## dakanao

It is a 3.5 mm headphone output.

Btw, at what sample rate should I set the Mojo in the Advanced tab of properties?


----------



## AndrewH13

dakanao said:


> It is a 3.5 mm headphone output.
> 
> Btw, at what sample rate should I set the Mojo in the Advanced tab of properties?



Doesn’t matter what you alter settings to on laptop if you are sending an analogue headphone signal? Mojo is a Digital to Analogue converter so cannot accept an analogue headphone output.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jun 26, 2018)

dakanao said:


> It is a 3.5 mm headphone output.



There’s the issue with no sound from 3.5mm. The Mojo is first and foremost a DAC (Digital to Analogue Converter) and can not receive an analogue signal on the input.



dakanao said:


> Btw, at what sample rate should I set the Mojo in the Advanced tab of properties?



Using USB digital output set to whatever sample rate your music is at. If playing lossy MP3’s or lossless CD quality then set it to 16/44.1. If using high resolution files then set it to whatever the bit depth and sampling rate is, ie. 24/48, 24/88.2, 24/96...

Or use player software that automatically uses the native sampling rate of each track. I don’t use Windows for audio playback but I’m sure others would chime in with suggestions.


----------



## dakanao

AndrewH13 said:


> Doesn’t matter what you alter settings to on laptop if you are sending an analogue headphone signal? Mojo is a Digital to Analogue converter so cannot accept an analogue headphone output.


The Mojo also has it's own settings on my laptop. I can set it from 16 bit 44.1 kHz, to 32 bit 384Khz.

Strange enough, the lower 16 bit settings seem to sound a bit cleaner than the 24 and 32 bit settings


----------



## x RELIC x

dakanao said:


> The Mojo also has it's own settings on my laptop. I can set it from 16 bit 44.1 kHz, to 32 bit 384Khz.
> 
> Strange enough, the lower 16 bit settings seem to sound a bit cleaner than the 24 and 32 bit settings



The idea is to let Mojo decode the file in the native sampling rate as it would be cleaner than what the Windows audio can do (which all that’s happening). You aren’t actually changing anything in the Mojo, just the settings in Windows. Set the sampling rate to what the music file is as I explained above for the cleanest reproduction.


----------



## miketlse

Nokizaru said:


> Hello guys! I need help
> I want to connect Mojo to my DAP, Shozy Alien+. There are so many cables out there I don't know which one I should buy to get the best SQ... toslink? Coax? Other? I'm totally lost...
> could anyone please tell me what cable would be the best in terms of SQ and what cable endings I need to make it work? Appreciate it!


Your DAP has a good spec.
I almost exclusively use optical input for my Mojo and Hugo2. Both dacs work wonders with RBCD CD files, so I suggest try optical as a baseline. USB has the benefit of higher bitrates, but RDCD is so good already, that I do not lose sleep over the issue. You can always explore USB later.
As for optical cables, don't fall into the trap of spending hundreds of dollars on an audiophile cable initially. Many of us find that you can get good results from inexpensive brands such as kabeldirect. Once you have heard such brands as a baseline, then you can consider more expensive cables, but there are plenty of posts suggesting that spending more money will not improve the sound quality.
There is additional information in post #3 about optical cables, especially the impact that dirty cables or end caps can have, on the quality of the optical signal.


----------



## dakanao

x RELIC x said:


> The idea is to let Mojo decode the file in the native sampling rate as it would be cleaner than what the Windows audio can do (which all that’s happening). You aren’t actually changing anything in the Mojo, just the settings in Windows. Set the sampling rate to what the music file is as I explained above for the cleanest reproduction.


So the best is to uncheck the ''exclusive mode'', and just leave the Mojo as the standard device, is that correct?


----------



## dakanao

I'm using DirectSound btw, to have the Mojo for my whole Windows sytem


----------



## RiseFall123 (Jun 26, 2018)

If I turn on mojo to line level mode (double violet volume balls) then I will turn off the Mojo then I turn on again without going into line level mode but It will still have the two volume balls violet... I am into line level mode or not?


----------



## dakanao

The ASIO output in foobar sounds amazing. Does ASIO4ALL help me get closer to that sound on global wide use, like on Microsoft Edge soundcloud streaming etc?


----------



## dakanao

ASIO4ALL doesn't seem to work system wide. If it can work systemwide, please tell me how to do it.

Is there anything better than DirectSound to use systemwide with the Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

dakanao said:


> So the best is to uncheck the ''exclusive mode'', and just leave the Mojo as the standard device, is that correct?



I’m not entirely sure of the settings. As I said, I don’t use Windows for audio playback so hopefully someone who does can answer.


----------



## dakanao (Jun 27, 2018)

It's seems that the fixed 16 bit - 48 kHz setting on the Windows control panel gives the cleanest sound, which I found a bit strange, as it is recommended to keep it at the bitrate of your music (in my case that is 16 bit - 44 kHz). The 16 - 44 kHz setting is a bit faster though, but also slightly harsher than the 48 kHz setting. I'm not entirely sure about the 16 bit - 88.2 kHz and 96 kHz settings, but they seem very slightly more compressed than 48 kHz and 44.1 kHz, yet a bit clearer

The other higher fixed bitrate samples above 16 bit, are noticably inferior to the 16 bit settings. With my previous Geek Out 450, the highest bitrate sample gave the cleanest sound. It seems quite the opposite here.


----------



## acia

DIY battery 

I don't have the guts to do soldering. 

https://home.gamer.com.tw/creationDetail.php?sn=3994963

Btw, what is the sound quality difference between issue 1 first gen and issue 4 pls?


----------



## dontfeedphils

dakanao said:


> It's seems that the fixed 16 bit - 48 kHz setting on the Windows control panel gives the cleanest sound, which I found a bit strange, as it is recommended to keep it at the bitrate of your music (in my case that is 16 bit - 44 kHz). The 16 - 44 kHz setting is a bit faster though, but also slightly harsher than the 48 kHz setting. I'm not entirely sure about the 16 bit - 88.2 kHz and 96 kHz settings, but they seem very slightly more compressed than 48 kHz and 44.1 kHz, yet a bit clearer
> 
> The other higher fixed bitrate samples above 16 bit, are noticably inferior to the 16 bit settings. With my previous Geek Out 450, the highest bitrate sample gave the cleanest sound. It seems quite the opposite here.



Why not just use WASAPI, ASIO, or KS within dedicated playback apps?  That way windows isn't resampling your music and you don't have to worry about the windows settings.


----------



## dakanao

dontfeedphils said:


> Why not just use WASAPI, ASIO, or KS within dedicated playback apps?  That way windows isn't resampling your music and you don't have to worry about the windows settings.


Oh yeah forgot to say, I do use ASIO in foobar2000, and it definitely sounds better than the Windows mixing. But I also stream 320 kbps MP3's on my Edge browser and use YouTube a lot as well.


----------



## 435279

acia said:


> DIY battery
> 
> I don't have the guts to do soldering.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing, that is an elegant solution, I never thought of doing that.

I would attempt it myself, after all the old battery is scrap anyway and none of the soldering is done to the Mojo itself. Care would have to be taken to ensure that the battery terminals are not shorted though obviously.


----------



## surfgeorge

I just received the HiBy R3 DAP and it pairs beautifully with the Mojo!

I also got the HiBy 3,5mm Coax cable and it is perfect for pairing the two.
I also have the Shanling L2 USB-C to Micro-USB cable, and the 2 cables produce very different results with the Mojo!

The first thing is volume, the 3,5mm coax needs a much higher output setting on the Mojo for the same volume.
Where the 2 balls are red with the Shanling L2 I need to turn up the Mojo to blue to get a similar volume with the 3,5mm coax cable.

The second thing I noticed was a deeper and more powerful bass with the coax cable, then I listened a bit more and I got the impression that the clarity and separation is also quite a bit better with the coax cable.

I don't remeber reading anything about such phenomena, did anyone experience this before?
Any statements from Rob Watts about that?

But in the end I am just curious, and happy that I get even better sound than before


----------



## Noobzilla (Jun 29, 2018)

15% off ebay today. Code PERFECTDAY

It works on this Chord Mojo bringing it down to $460 brand new.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chord-Elec...331489&hash=item1edfaeeddc:g:fTQAAOSwZMZa5KGn

Sold by Audio46 and they said they honor warranty.

EDIT: Corrected link


----------



## miketlse

Noobzilla said:


> 15% off ebay today. Code PERFECTDAY
> 
> It works on this Chord Mojo bringing it down to $460 brand new.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chord-Electonics-Mojo-Portable-DAC-Amp-Authorized-Dealer/132601802204?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648
> ...


That link produces the 'page cannot be found message'!


----------



## Noobzilla

miketlse said:


> That link produces the 'page cannot be found message'!



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chord-Elec...331489&hash=item1edfaeeddc:g:fTQAAOSwZMZa5KGn

Try this one.


----------



## miketlse

Noobzilla said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chord-Elec...331489&hash=item1edfaeeddc:g:fTQAAOSwZMZa5KGn
> 
> Try this one.


Don't worry, I don't want to buy one.
But I get concerned when I keep getting links that generate this response.
The web still contains links trying to get one to pay for things, only for them not to arrive.


----------



## Noobzilla

miketlse said:


> Don't worry, I don't want to buy one.
> But I get concerned when I keep getting links that generate this response.
> The web still contains links trying to get one to pay for things, only for them not to arrive.



Hmmm. Are you outside the U.S.? Although not sure if why that would matter. 
For those interested in buying but the link isnt working, do a search for "Chord Electonics - Mojo - Portable DAC/Amp - Authorized Dealer" and pick the one sold by Audio 46.


----------



## Noobzilla

My Mojo gets hot when fully charged + connected to power adapter while playing. It stays cool when playing using just the battery and not plugged to the power. It doesnt make sense to me why it would be wayyy hotter when using it while plugged on full battery?


----------



## lentoviolento

is there any reason why my mojo works only as a dac when i plug it into my pc??


----------



## surfgeorge

lentoviolento said:


> is there any reason why my mojo works only as a dac when i plug it into my pc??



What else are you expecting?


----------



## Amberlamps

Noobzilla said:


> My Mojo gets hot when fully charged + connected to power adapter while playing. It stays cool when playing using just the battery and not plugged to the power. It doesnt make sense to me why it would be wayyy hotter when using it while plugged on full battery?



That happens to everyone.

It’s really best to not keep it plugged in whilst playing, it can do it, but it does cause excess heat, especially if the battery is low and which should be avoided.

Excess heat can damage the battery, however, mojo will cut out before it blows up.


----------



## Amberlamps

lentoviolento said:


> is there any reason why my mojo works only as a dac when i plug it into my pc??



What else have you tried to use but which does not work ?

It should work with most things, so long as its connected properly.

If its not working on some devices, maybe a possible user error with regards to device setup ?

If it works on your pc, realistically, it should also work with other things since it does actually work, albeit only on your pc at this particular time.


----------



## dakanao

What is the best way to connect the Mojo to the xbox 360, to get the best quality sound?


----------



## x RELIC x

dakanao said:


> What is the best way to connect the Mojo to the xbox 360, to get the best quality sound?



Optical for 360 and 360S. For the 360E the HDMI out is the only way to get digital audio out so it won’t work with the Mojo.


----------



## dakanao

x RELIC x said:


> Optical for 360 and 360S. For the 360E the HDMI out is the only way to get digital audio out so it won’t work with the Mojo.


I actually did connect the Mojo with optical to the 360, but I got very heavy distortion, and couldn't hear anything at all except the distortion...


----------



## x RELIC x

lentoviolento said:


> is there any reason why my mojo works only as a dac when i plug it into my pc??



 Because that’s what the Mojo is, a DAC. There is not a _separate_ amp stage like conventional DAC/amp devices. The amp stage is tied directly to the DAC output.


----------



## x RELIC x

dakanao said:


> I actually did connect the Mojo with optical to the 360, but I got very heavy distortion, and couldn't hear anything at all except the distortion...



I’ll have to try it (never have). It should work. Did you set the audio output to 2 ch?


----------



## Stillhart

x RELIC x said:


> I’ll have to try it (never have). It should work. Did you set the audio output to 2 ch?



This would be my guess on the issue.  It's probably set to 5.1 by default.


----------



## dakanao

Yes, it worked with Digital Stereo.


----------



## x RELIC x

dakanao said:


> Yes, it worked with Digital Stereo.



Happy for you.


----------



## tekkster

Having listened to the RME ADI-2 DAC for the last 8 hours now, and once in a while jumping to other DACs, it reaffirms that the Mojo and H2 are pretty great dacs for me.  Anything that should sound staccato has than springy touch, that sharpness, that the iDSD BL and ADI-2 DAC just can't seem to touch.

It's subtle at first, but becomes glaring over time.  as if the sound is "rounded" instead of "sharp corners".

I like the ADI-2, of course.  It just arrived today and been listening all day, switching inputs around, switching headphones.  Ordered it because I borrowed one for a couple of weeks a while back and liked how much you can tweak the sound profile.  I'll definitely be keeping it, and will enjoy it for years.

But nothing else gives me that "springiness" "sharpness" "quickness" (probably using all the wrong words) quite the same as the Mojo and H2.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 4, 2018)

I was just saying in the Hugo 2 thread, how much I miss my Mojo.

Since buying the Hugo 2, I barely touch my Mojo. However when I pick it up my Mojo for any reason, I feel an intense feeling for it.


----------



## musickid (Jul 4, 2018)

Its a tool which triggers of a hormonal response and regulates mood. Hence the intense feeling.

As a sidenote is a chord dac a delta sigma dac and if so how can this be explained?


----------



## dakanao

Hey guys, I was wondering, should I leave this WIndows Exclusive mode on, or off? Because I don't know if Windows sampling adds another filter if I turn it on, to make it able to work with different programs, or that the sampling goes truly the most bit-perfect it can to the browser application I use the Mojo on?


----------



## jarnopp

musickid said:


> As a sidenote is a chord dac a delta sigma dac and if so how can this be explained?



Yes, delta sigma: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-hugo.702787/page-127#post-10462363


----------



## maxh22

GreenBow said:


> I was just saying in the Hugo 2 thread, how much I miss my Mojo.
> 
> Since buying the Hugo 2, I barely touch my Mojo. However when I pick it up my Mojo for any reason, I feel an intense feeling for it.



LOL I thought I was the only one who experienced intense feelings when holding their Mojo. I remember the first 3-4 months of constant listening gave me one of the best euphoria’s I’ve ever had, Mojo literally become akin to a drug.

And it kept pulling the same trick, over and over again,sinking me into a cloud of bliss...


----------



## GraveNoX

Does Mojo works with Xiaomi Mi A1 and FiiO CL06 USB type C to micro USB cable ?
I see that Xiaomi Mi A1 has Type-C 1.0 connector and no idea what it means. Can't find the answer.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

GraveNoX said:


> Does Mojo works with Xiaomi Mi A1 and FiiO CL06 USB type C to micro USB cable ?
> I see that Xiaomi Mi A1 has Type-C 1.0 connector and no idea what it means. Can't find the answer.


I use the same cable to connect Shanling M0 to Mojo/Hugo. 

Your A1 supports usb audio out. It should work without any issues.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-a1/help/type-c-audio-t3733108


----------



## Colors

maxh22 said:


> LOL I thought I was the only one who experienced intense feelings when holding their Mojo. I remember the first 3-4 months of constant listening gave me one of the best euphoria’s I’ve ever had, Mojo literally become akin to a drug.
> 
> And it kept pulling the same trick, over and over again,sinking me into a cloud of bliss...



Funny you guys should say this.

I actually sold my Mojo and recently rebought another one. For its full MSRP, and for the priced I paid ($325 or so), I don't think there's a better DAC/AMP out there.

Only thing problem is the radio frequency noises when you use it with a smartphone. I got myself a microUSB cable with ferrite core and also might try a Cayin N5ii + Mojo hookup and see how that goes (will be further away from my phone).


----------



## musickid (Jul 5, 2018)

I've been putting off hugo2 and making excuses as i'm utterly enjoying oppo pm1 with mojo and roon. lol. The money for h2 is gaining interest so i'll have to man up and take action soon.

Can anyone recommend an excellent 6.35mm to 3.5mm adaptor and is it true sound quality is affected?


----------



## krismusic

musickid said:


> I've been putting off hugo2 and making excuses as i'm utterly enjoying oppo pm1 with mojo and roon. lol. The money for h2 is gaining interest so i'll have to man up and take action soon.
> 
> Can anyone recommend an excellent 6.35mm to 3.5mm adaptor and is it true sound quality is affected?


You will find people who swear that the smallest thing makes a difference and others who are adamant that nothing makes a difference so long as items are of good construction. I tend towards the later FWIW.
When you have electronics at the level of Hugo 2 I suggest that you don't need to worry about tiny (at best!) "improvements".
Enjoy your music rather than chasing unicorns is my suggestion.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

I have a question so I wil try to explain me.

I use Chord Mojo at 90% with my main rig speakers chain ("line level mode"):

iPhone > USB > Mojo (line level mode) > minijack-RCA > RCA > Amplifier > Speakers

I actually bought a very cheap valve pre-amp just to have a change in the sound (willing to make it "warmer").

You know the Mojo has TWO minijack out.

This is what I want to do:

iPhone > USB cable > *Mojo output port 1 (line level mode)* > minijack-RCA converter > RCA cable >* Amplifier (RCA input 1)* > Speakers
iPhone > USB cable > *Mojo output port 2 (line level mode) *> minijack-RCA converter > RCA cable > Valve preamp > RCA cable > *Amplifier (RCA input 2) *> Speakers

In this way I can use both mode (with and without the new valve preamp) and choose what I want anytime, without any cables changing.

I perfectly know that what I want to do can be done without any issue because Mojo as TWO output.

My question here is it: if I use BOTH minijack output of the Mojo, I will someway "ruin" or "degrade" or "decrease" the output quality of the Mojo? I assume that, If I do this with headphones it will be a easy YES, because the driving power of the Mojo will be less. BUT, what I do is Always in "line level mode", so, the sound quality will be the same in my case?​


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question so I wil try to explain me.
> 
> ...



Depending on the exact configuration of the components and the inputs, you may be changing the impedance the Mojo sees by having both outputs connected. That may or may not audibly change the sound. But, that is what you are looking for anyway, so as long as you don’t hear any cross talk or other ill effects at the amplifier from switching inputs, I would say you are fine.


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> Depending on the exact configuration of the components and the inputs, you may be changing the impedance the Mojo sees by having both outputs connected. That may or may not audibly change the sound. But, that is what you are looking for anyway, so as long as you don’t hear any cross talk or other ill effects at the amplifier from switching inputs, I would say you are fine.



Theorically, the line level mode, should be less affected about the impedence of the devices you connect to the Mojo together?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Theorically, the line level mode, should be less affected about the impedence of the devices you connect to the Mojo together?



I don’t know why that would be true. Mojo’s “line level” is only a shortcut to the 3V volume level.


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> I don’t know why that would be true. Mojo’s “line level” is only a shortcut to the 3V volume level.



An amplifier should be less demanding than an headphone?


----------



## Stillhart

It's super easy to test though, right?  Listen with both plugged in then just unplug the one you're not using and see if the sound changes.  What am I missing?


----------



## cirodts

As for the battery, as soon as the light is red, it takes a few minutes to flash, is this normal?


----------



## RiseFall123 (Jul 8, 2018)

Stillhart said:


> It's super easy to test though, right?  Listen with both plugged in then just unplug the one you're not using and see if the sound changes.  What am I missing?



I still didn’t receive the preamp and the question was theorical.



cirodts said:


> As for the battery, as soon as the light is red, it takes a few minutes to flash, is this normal?



In my case It last not too much from red to lightning red, but now I can’t remember precisely.


----------



## ceemsc

Hi Guys,

I have a strange problem which I haven't seen documented anywhere else. 
I love the mojo sound however I'm getting stability issues where the music cuts out if I touch the rig to move it or when the rig is mobile such as in the car. This can be temporarily restored if I touch the optical/SPDIF cable terminals.
I'm using a Rockboxed IBasso DX50 DAP -> Chord Mojo -> ican Nano -> Headphones.
I was using the FiiO L16 & L17 as optical/SPDIF cables hoping to take advantage of the shielding but reliability steadily got worse. I swapped these for a silver cable which improved matters but the issue is starting to creep back in again.
Based on the symptoms experienced, could it be that the aluminium cases of the 2 amps + interconnect cabling creates a more sensitive antenna for all the surrounding RFI/EFI & disrupts the digital signal into the mojo? I know it is the mojo that cuts out because the red light button goes off during the outage. Does touching the optical cable terminals somehow "grounds" the connection & clears the issue? Again this issue does not occur if the rig is kept still or is not touched.

Thanks for any insight..


----------



## miketlse

ceemsc said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a strange problem which I haven't seen documented anywhere else.
> I love the mojo sound however I'm getting stability issues where the music cuts out if I touch the rig to move it or when the rig is mobile such as in the car. This can be temporarily restored if I touch the optical/SPDIF cable terminals.
> ...


If the red light goes out, that indicates that the Mojo is not receiving an input signal, so are you sure that the Mojo is at fault, or your signal source?
It is not clear whether you are using optical or coaxial.


----------



## ceemsc

miketlse said:


> If the red light goes out, that indicates that the Mojo is not receiving an input signal, so are you sure that the Mojo is at fault, or your signal source?
> It is not clear whether you are using optical or coaxial.



A good point as this does not happen with Windows to USB. Any reason why the DX50 or any Coax source would stop transmitting? The digital cable is a double ended coax with 3.5mm connections.


----------



## miketlse

ceemsc said:


> A good point as this does not happen with Windows to USB. Any reason why the DX50 or any Coax source would stop transmitting? The digital cable is a double ended coax with 3.5mm connections.


maybe a poor fit/connection between the plugs and the cable.
Have you read the section in the FAQ in post #3, dealing with coaxial, to see if any clues?


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 8, 2018)

maxh22 said:


> LOL I thought I was the only one who experienced intense feelings when holding their Mojo. I remember the first 3-4 months of constant listening gave me one of the best euphoria’s I’ve ever had, Mojo literally become akin to a drug.
> 
> And it kept pulling the same trick, over and over again,sinking me into a cloud of bliss...



Awesome isn't it.

Have to add, that when I bought the Hugo 2 I listened non-stop for about three weeks. (All the time I was awake.) I felt life was too short to not listen to it. ........... (It's funny though how some feel the Hugo 2 is either not as good as the mojo, or not worth it. To me the Hugo 2 was better straight out of the box, is so many clear ways. Mojo still in my heart to stay though. Unlikely I would ever sell it.)




musickid said:


> I've been putting off hugo2 and making excuses as i'm utterly enjoying oppo pm1 with mojo and roon. lol. The money for h2 is gaining interest so i'll have to man up and take action soon.
> 
> Can anyone recommend an excellent 6.35mm to 3.5mm adaptor and is it true sound quality is affected?



I just happen to have the Grado one which came with my Grado headphones. Never even though to get another one.

If you are going to go hunting, look on QED and Chord Company's website. No idea if they have one.

By the way, maybe you should save more and buy the Hugo TT 2, haha.


----------



## Soundizer

What I find puzzling is the big product range gap between Mojo and the next step up = Hugo 2. Why not offer a sub £1000 desktop performance product?

Allot of users have the Mojo as a Desktop solution due to the next step up being out of reach in terms of price.


----------



## miketlse

Soundizer said:


> What I find puzzling is the big product range gap between Mojo and the next step up = Hugo 2. Why not offer a sub £1000 desktop performance product?
> 
> Allot of users have the Mojo as a Desktop solution due to the next step up being out of reach in terms of price.


There are posts about the 2Qute being available for £700 to £800, and the Qutest is not much more.


----------



## Soundizer

miketlse said:


> There are posts about the 2Qute being available for £700 to £800, and the Qutest is not much more.



Yes, but it is a DAC only, right?


----------



## ceemsc

miketlse said:


> maybe a poor fit/connection between the plugs and the cable.
> Have you read the section in the FAQ in post #3, dealing with coaxial, to see if any clues?



Thanks, I have now read the FAQs, does this mean I cannot use a regular 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect even though data gets through most of the time?


----------



## miketlse

ceemsc said:


> Thanks, I have now read the FAQs, does this mean I cannot use a regular 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect even though data gets through most of the time?


Some daps use standard sockets, but others use more bespoke wiring of the sockets, and this has caught some of the Mojo owners out.
@Mython  tried to collect all the cable options that proved reliable in use, in post #3, so it is a good place to start.
This post describes someone experiencing dropouts with the iBasso and coaxial cable.
I don't use coaxial, so it would be good for one of the iBasso users, to confirm which cable you need.


----------



## Stillhart

miketlse said:


> There are posts about the 2Qute being available for £700 to £800, and the Qutest is not much more.


I missed those.  Do you have a link handy?


----------



## ZappaMan

Stillhart said:


> I missed those.  Do you have a link handy?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-qutest-dac-official-thread.869417/


----------



## Stillhart

ZappaMan said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-qutest-dac-official-thread.869417/


Hmmm, didn't see anything about sale prices.


----------



## miketlse (Jul 9, 2018)

Stillhart said:


> Hmmm, didn't see anything about sale prices.


There were several posts about reduced price 2Qutes, but i am struggling to find them.

Here are a few links to the 2Qute selling at prices that even @Soundizer would be tempted by.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chord-Electronics-2Qute-DAC-Black/dp/B00WOE1DDI
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chord-Electronics-2Qute-DAC-Silver/dp/B00WODNJIG
https://www.fanthorpes.co.uk/hi-fi-separates/dacs/chord-electronics-2qute-dac/
https://petertyson.co.uk/index.php/chord-2qute-dac


----------



## Stillhart

Thanks @miketlse .  Don't worry about it if it's not easy to hand.  I'm not in the market to spend that much right now, just planning ahead.


----------



## miketlse

Stillhart said:


> Thanks @miketlse .  Don't worry about it if it's not easy to hand.  I'm not in the market to spend that much right now, just planning ahead.


I just posted some links, as low as £640.


----------



## surfgeorge

Soundizer said:


> What I find puzzling is the big product range gap between Mojo and the next step up = Hugo 2. Why not offer a sub £1000 desktop performance product?
> 
> Allot of users have the Mojo as a Desktop solution due to the next step up being out of reach in terms of price.



Agreed - in the lineup of Chord the gap for DAC + headphone amp between the Mojo and the Hugo 2 is very big, but Hugo 1 was now on sale in the UK for 900 pounds, so a used Hugo should very nicely fill the gap between the Mojo and Hugo2.
And for those (like me) who are looking for a DAC to complement the stereo system, the 2Qute is really an attractive option.

So if you take the "older" generation and used products into account there are a lot of options at different price points.


----------



## greenkiwi

greatwhite58 said:


> Thanks. Yes you are correct, anything with a lithium ion or lithium polymer battery should not be left on for long periods. They should be charged often even if only slightly discharged as they do not like to be completely run down too often either.



I just purchased a mojo and am really enjoying it.  I didn't realize exactly how small it was until I got the package.

One thing I noticed is that my mojo gets rather warm while charging. It's not uncomfortably hot, but definitely warmer than I expected for simple charging.  I'm charging from the USB-C port on my mac.  Would it be better for me to find a charger that potentially supplied less current and might keep the mojo cooler?


----------



## ZappaMan

Prob faq in 3rd post will help


----------



## surfgeorge

greenkiwi said:


> I just purchased a mojo and am really enjoying it.  I didn't realize exactly how small it was until I got the package.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that my mojo gets rather warm while charging. It's not uncomfortably hot, but definitely warmer than I expected for simple charging.  I'm charging from the USB-C port on my mac.  Would it be better for me to find a charger that potentially supplied less current and might keep the mojo cooler?



It's normal for the Mojo to get quite warm during charging, therefore it's better to not charge it while using, especially if you are using a case.
The power supply will not make a difference. If it's too weak (<1A) the Mojo will not charge, and if it's powerful enough it's the charging circuit inside the Mojo that defines how much current is being drawn.

The thing with the Mojo seems to be that it uses a 2-cell battery.
This requires a DC/DC conversion to higher voltages and a balancing circuit to keep the 2 batteries at the same voltage, and both these citcuits produce some heat.

But if you use it as intended (not permanently connected to a power supply) the battery should least for a very long time.


----------



## magicalmouse

Hi, i have encountered a problem with my mojo, it has worked wonderfully for a few months but yesterday it stopped working partway through a track and would not respond.

i tried turning it off and on and it worked for a few seconds and then stopped partway through the first track.

This happens using coax (fiio x7) and usb from a laptop, the battery light still shows green so it has charge.

Any ideas?


----------



## greenkiwi

@ZappaMan  I did scan that, and maybe should have been more specific as to whether or not having a higher current charge was beneficial or could cause issues.  
@surfgeorge thanks for the additional response.

It seems like I shouldn't be too concerned, rereading all the FAQ + these thoughts above suggest that normal "warm" temps are OK and that it wouldn't really matter if I used another charger.  I'm definitely aiming to treat the battery nicely.  Just didn't know what else to do.  I guess just charge it from say 50% up so it doesn't bottom out.


----------



## surfgeorge

greenkiwi said:


> @ZappaMan  I did scan that, and maybe should have been more specific as to whether or not having a higher current charge was beneficial or could cause issues.
> @surfgeorge thanks for the additional response.
> 
> It seems like I shouldn't be too concerned, rereading all the FAQ + these thoughts above suggest that normal "warm" temps are OK and that it wouldn't really matter if I used another charger.  I'm definitely aiming to treat the battery nicely.  Just didn't know what else to do.  I guess just charge it from say 50% up so it doesn't bottom out.



With that attitude the battery will have a long and happy life 
But I would not worry too much about running it down when needed, the battery should be well protected by the monitoring system.


----------



## surfgeorge

magicalmouse said:


> Hi, i have encountered a problem with my mojo, it has worked wonderfully for a few months but yesterday it stopped working partway through a track and would not respond.
> 
> i tried turning it off and on and it worked for a few seconds and then stopped partway through the first track.
> 
> ...



Possibly a thermal protection shutdown?
How was the temperature of the Mojo?
Did you charge it while playing?
Did you watch the battery indicator while it was shutting off?
Anything else that was unusual?

Generally I can only think of battery empty, battery defect, or Mojo problem.


----------



## magicalmouse

surfgeorge said:


> Possibly a thermal protection shutdown?
> How was the temperature of the Mojo?
> Did you charge it while playing?
> Did you watch the battery indicator while it was shutting off?
> ...



THank you, it was being used outside where it is warm, however it has been used in the sun for weeks without issue
No i do not ever charge while using
No i did check the battery showed green but not while it was being turned off


----------



## miketlse

magicalmouse said:


> THank you, it was being used outside where it is warm, however it has been used in the sun for weeks without issue
> No i do not ever charge while using
> No i did check the battery showed green but not while it was being turned off


My first thought is also thermal shutdown. I think there are 3 thermal protection circuits in the mojo, so potentially one of them has been activated. The first test would be to let the mojo cool down indoors, then try using it, and let us know if it now works ok.


----------



## dakanao

Can there be a sound quality loss if the Mojo gets dropped on the floor, but the headphone out still works?


----------



## Sonic Defender

dakanao said:


> Can there be a sound quality loss if the Mojo gets dropped on the floor, but the headphone out still works?


Very, very unlikely.


----------



## dakanao

Will a USB galvanic isolator improve the Mojo on my laptop? If so, what is the best, cheapest option?


----------



## blueninjasix

dakanao said:


> Will a USB galvanic isolator improve the Mojo on my laptop? If so, what is the best, cheapest option?


Schitt Eitr improved my sound with Mojo


----------



## magicalmouse

miketlse said:


> My first thought is also thermal shutdown. I think there are 3 thermal protection circuits in the mojo, so potentially one of them has been activated. The first test would be to let the mojo cool down indoors, then try using it, and let us know if it now works ok.



Funnily enough, it is working fine again after not using overnight so probably it was a thermal shutdown, hope it will continue to operate properly, thanks for the advice

d


----------



## dakanao

blueninjasix said:


> Schitt Eitr improved my sound with Mojo


That one is too expensive and too big, I'm looking for something USB sized.

Is there a difference in something like this https://hifimediy.com/high-speed-usb-isolator-480Mbps, and the Schiit Eitr in quality?


----------



## RiseFall123

My Mojo “flashes” alone when it’s turn off.

I mean, it suddently flashes (all three balls), while it’s turn off and when nothing it’s connected to it.

At the beginning I thought it was my imagination but today it’s happened again, just some seconds ago.

Is that normal??


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> My Mojo “flashes” alone when it’s turn off.
> 
> I mean, it suddently flashes (all three balls), while it’s turn off and when nothing it’s connected to it.
> 
> ...


Sounds strange to me, probably best to get an opinion from chord.


----------



## RiseFall123

Will the Mojo sound "thin" or "less powerful" when it's battery is almost down (later orange or red status)?


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Will the Mojo sound "thin" or "less powerful" when it's battery is almost down (later orange or red status)?


Never noticed it myself.
There have been a few occasions when i have been so engrossed in the music, that it has come as a surprise when the mojo shut down with a depleted battery. I doubt that i would have been engrossed, if the music sounded thin.
It would be interesting to discover the thoughts of other owners.


----------



## AndrewH13

RiseFall123 said:


> Will the Mojo sound "thin" or "less powerful" when it's battery is almost down (later orange or red status)?



Never heard that. It's good, then it's off!
unlike a torch


----------



## RiseFall123

miketlse said:


> Never noticed it myself.
> There have been a few occasions when i have been so engrossed in the music, that it has come as a surprise when the mojo shut down with a depleted battery. I doubt that i would have been engrossed, if the music sounded thin.
> It would be interesting to discover the thoughts of other owners.





AndrewH13 said:


> Never heard that. It's good, then it's off!
> unlike a torch



I am very interested especially when I use it in line level mode, i think in the last minutes it becomes thinner.


----------



## suzu (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, my mojo has this sound when the battery is full
https://photos.app.goo.gl/orgZh9h11SPV6Xy4A

Is it because one of the cell bad?
And also are there any replacement battery for Mojo aside from Chord?


----------



## surfgeorge

suzu said:


> Hi, my mojo has this sound when the battery is full
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/orgZh9h11SPV6Xy4A
> 
> Is it because one of the cell bad?
> And also are there any replacement battery for Mojo aside from Chord?



It‘s normal for the Mojo to make some noise during charging and it is loudest just before the battery is completely charged. AFAIK the loudness also depends on the quality of the power grid and charger, there is a statement from Rob Watts about that somwhere.

On mine, I never noticed until I read about it. Now I can hear it.

About the battery - the Chord battery has some charging electronics built in, so there is no 3rd party option.


----------



## greatwhite58

RiseFall123 said:


> Will the Mojo sound "thin" or "less powerful" when it's battery is almost down (later orange or red status)?


I think that I am correct in saying that the current from a battery is cleaner than an AC current so should produce better sound and also I think that I am correct in saying that a LiPo battery like a Lithium ion will put out a near constant output right up until it dies. So I would say that the sound will not change. I have never heard it anyway.


----------



## RiseFall123

surfgeorge said:


> It‘s normal for the Mojo to make some noise during charging and it is loudest just before the battery is completely charged.



Here the Mojo whines.



greatwhite58 said:


> I think that I am correct in saying that the current from a battery is cleaner than an AC current so should produce better sound and also I think that I am correct in saying that a LiPo battery like a Lithium ion will put out a near constant output right up until it dies. So I would say that the sound will not change. I have never heard it anyway.



Good to know.


----------



## dakanao

Is it possible for one of the 3.5mm outputs to sound worse than the other, if I put my headphone jack too hard in/out of that output? Or will they still sound the same, even though I have inserted/pulled out the jack a bit hard a few times on 1 jack?

Because I have the feeling that the first 3.5mm output that I usually use (were I sometimes pulled/insterted my headphone cable hard into it) sounds a bit more grainy than the other 3.5mm output which I don't use as much.

But ofcourse, that could totally be placebo, but I'm wondering if there's a factual explanation that these 2 jacks will always sound the same, no matter how much tension is set on one of them.


----------



## krismusic

dakanao said:


> Is it possible for one of the 3.5mm outputs to sound worse than the other, if I put my headphone jack too hard in/out of that output? Or will they still sound the same, even though I have inserted/pulled out the jack a bit hard a few times on 1 jack?
> 
> Because I have the feeling that the first 3.5mm output that I usually use (were I sometimes pulled/insterted my headphone cable hard into it) sounds a bit more grainy than the other 3.5mm output which I don't use as much.
> 
> But ofcourse, that could totally be placebo, but I'm wondering if there's a factual explanation that these 2 jacks will always sound the same, no matter how much tension is set on one of them.


Not a definitive answer I am afraid but I would have thought crackling would have been a more likely symptom of a mechanically faulty socket.


----------



## NaiveSound

Do you guys enjoy the Poly?


----------



## maxh22

dakanao said:


> Is it possible for one of the 3.5mm outputs to sound worse than the other, if I put my headphone jack too hard in/out of that output? Or will they still sound the same, even though I have inserted/pulled out the jack a bit hard a few times on 1 jack?
> 
> Because I have the feeling that the first 3.5mm output that I usually use (were I sometimes pulled/insterted my headphone cable hard into it) sounds a bit more grainy than the other 3.5mm output which I don't use as much.
> 
> But ofcourse, that could totally be placebo, but I'm wondering if there's a factual explanation that these 2 jacks will always sound the same, no matter how much tension is set on one of them.



For me personally , the headphone jack on the Chord side sounds the best, it sounds slightly warmer than the other side but the difference is insubstantial in the grand scheme of things.

But when I’m listening with a friend you already know what side they will be listening on


----------



## musickid

Do headphone adaptors have any real world effect on sq?


----------



## dakanao (Jul 16, 2018)

maxh22 said:


> For me personally , the headphone jack on the Chord side sounds the best, it sounds slightly warmer than the other side but the difference is insubstantial in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> But when I’m listening with a friend you already know what side they will be listening on


Yes, I feel like the jack on the right side from below the light bulbs, sounds a bit smoother and more refined.. I'm wondering if there's some damage to the jack straight under the light bulbs, or if it was always there, and became evident in a direct comparison..


----------



## Stillhart

musickid said:


> Do headphone adaptors have any real world effect on sq?


They can but (assuming it's not complete garbage) the effects tend to be small enough that it won't be noticeable unless you've got much of the other bottlenecks in your system gone.  Like I wouldn't use a cheap adapter with an expensive cable.  And I wouldn't use an expensive cable with a cheap DAC/Amp/Headphone.  Etc.

Obviously everyone's ears and systems are different so what's vanishingly subtle to some may be glaringly obvious to others.  So YMMV.


----------



## musickid

Can anyone recommend an excellent 6.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor? I know furetech make some fancy ones.


----------



## maxh22

dakanao said:


> Yes, I feel like the jack on the right side from below the light bulbs, sounds a bit smoother and more refined.. I'm wondering if there's some damage to the jack straight under the light bulbs, or if it was always there, and became evident in a direct comparison..



I ditto your comments regarding smoothness and refinement on the right side jack, no idea why.

My Mojo is one of the original ones with the original finish before it was changed. At one point I had access to two Mojo’s, mine and a new one. I didn’t get a chance to test it in depth but both sounded exactly as I expected them too..


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

musickid said:


> Can anyone recommend an excellent 6.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor? I know furetech make some fancy ones.


http://amzn.eu/8s8sJkV
These Grado ones are good. Pigtail adpaters like these won't put any pressure on 3.5mm female jack.


----------



## musickid

Are mojo users finding that with some full size cans like my pm1 for e.g. the use of a 3.5 to 6.5 adaptor has become a must? I found with the oppo's the supplied 3.5 jack would not fit so i had to use an adaptor. Are members having similar experiences with other headphones?


----------



## rbalcom

musickid said:


> Are mojo users finding that with some full size cans like my pm1 for e.g. the use of a 3.5 to 6.5 adaptor has become a must? I found with the oppo's the supplied 3.5 jack would not fit so i had to use an adaptor. Are members having similar experiences with other headphones?



What do you mean by "would not fit"?


----------



## musickid

No firm click in. The supplied 3.5mm jack from oppo quite simply did not fit mojo's headphone in no matter how you tried.


----------



## dakanao

musickid said:


> No firm click in. The supplied 3.5mm jack from oppo quite simply did not fit mojo's headphone in no matter how you tried.


I also noticed that the 3.5mm output jack of the Mojo is very tight, so I have to put quite a bit of force each time if I want the 3.5mm jack from my headphone to fit in the Mojo...


----------



## rbalcom

musickid said:


> No firm click in. The supplied 3.5mm jack from oppo quite simply did not fit mojo's headphone in no matter how you tried.



Since Oppo Digital makes its headphones in the USA, I would guess that yours may have a standard 1/8th inch plug which is only 3.175 mm rather than 3.5 mm that the Mojo jack is made for. Close, but not as snug as it should be.


----------



## CRITICALSHOT

When you put the Mojo into line level it defaults to 3V.  When and how can this be or become an issue?


----------



## miketlse

Yes, looks like a 1/8th inch plug from this review https://www.innerfidelity.com/conte...headphone-survey-oppo-pm3#7CZyhgixaTtzoV4u.97


----------



## miketlse

CRITICALSHOT said:


> When you put the Mojo into line level it defaults to 3V.  When and how can this be or become an issue?


Not an issue, if you do not touch the volume balls again, because the Mojo will not remember the setting when you switch off.
Can be an issue if you touch the volume balls, because this takes the mojo out of line-out mode, and into normal mode, and the Mojo will remember the volume setting next time you switch on.
This has caught a few users out,  if they had their iems plugged in, when they next switched the Mojo on - so be careful if you alternate between line-out and normal iem usage.

If 3V is too high for your preamp, then 4 presses of the -ve ball, will reduce the output to 1.9V, which is close to the 2V input sensitivity of some older AV kit.


----------



## ZappaMan

CRITICALSHOT said:


> When you put the Mojo into line level it defaults to 3V.  When and how can this be or become an issue?


Never turn mojo on with music playing with your headphones on, always let the music play and confirm it’s at a safe volume.
Otherwise, you may have forgot the volume was jacked up to play through an amp and do serious short term damage to your ears.


----------



## CRITICALSHOT

So the 3v is not really an issue with new equipment, cool.  If it was an issue would it be easy to tell that something was wrong? Audible hum or distortion?


----------



## Stillhart

CRITICALSHOT said:


> So the 3v is not really an issue with new equipment, cool.  If it was an issue would it be easy to tell that something was wrong? Audible hum or distortion?


For me, the problem is that it's so loud that you don't have much play in the volume knob on your amp.  On some amps, that can put you into channel imbalance territory.


----------



## musickid

Oppo pm1 (not pm3 as in review) comes with  6.5 and 3.5 not 3.175.


----------



## tekkster

rbalcom said:


> Since Oppo Digital makes its headphones in the USA, I would guess that yours may have a standard 1/8th inch plug which is only 3.175 mm rather than 3.5 mm that the Mojo jack is made for. Close, but not as snug as it should be.




A little tangential, but i believe oppo stopped making headphones in April of this year.


----------



## rkt31

the single most improvement to mojo and hd650 combo proved to be fiio rc-ux1 pcocc cable by oyaide. I soldered hd650 connectors at one end. sound is lot more punchier, faster and enjoyable. the cable also avoids the 1/4 to 1/8 inch adapter of stock cable. stock cable in comparison to fiio cable sounds as slower, muddy and lifeless . now I can proudly say that my mojo and hd650 combo can beat many a times more expensive headphones or speaker solutions. it's one of the most clean, transparent, neutral, musical refined, natural and so on experience one would ever have.


----------



## musickid (Jul 20, 2018)

Their oppo cans will become collectors items in the future.

I use 6.5 to 3.5 adaptor with oppo pm1. I may try a Sony MDR z1r with mojo with same adaptor. Some reckon sq is affected
but with oppo and official mojo adaptor from cables pack i hear only good results. I don't wanna spend 1650 on Sony only to not have it play at full potential. By using adaptor fixed in no stress on mojo connector at all. Audeze make a good adaptor. Can anyone give me detailed feedback here as till now just fleeting comments. I may go this way and leave DAC upgrade till later mojo is so good and can drive Sony well. Typed from work quickly when should be working. Mk.

I have seen photos on mojo reviews here of adaptors with large audeze cans. I don't want to use Sony 3.5 as it would mean constant swapping with oppo depending on which headphone i wanted to use putting bad stress on mojo connector.


----------



## rkt31

@Stillhart, mojo is basically a high output dac with in built digital volume control. at any volume you are listening to the dac basically not analog volume pot controlled output. so if 3v is too high you can reduce the volume on mojo . in fact I keep my Allo volt+ 50w class d amp at full volume and control volume through mojo. I occasionally attach mojo to Allo amp for movie watching through my diy single driver bookshelves. mojo can even directly drive these bookshelves to decent levels. adding amp is helpful for movie watching when in some movies there are low 2 channel downmix levels.


----------



## Stillhart

rkt31 said:


> @Stillhart, mojo is basically a high output dac with in built digital volume control. at any volume you are listening to the dac basically not analog volume pot controlled output. so if 3v is too high you can reduce the volume on mojo . in fact I keep my Allo volt+ 50w class d amp at full volume and control volume through mojo. I occasionally attach mojo to Allo amp for movie watching through my diy single driver bookshelves. mojo can even directly drive these bookshelves to decent levels. adding amp is helpful for movie watching when in some movies there are low 2 channel downmix levels.


Yep, I'm aware of that.  I was answering the question of what happens if 3V is "too much".  I usually just back it down a few notches, but then I have to remember to turn is back down before using headphones again.  That's a mistake you only make once.  lol


----------



## x RELIC x

Stillhart said:


> That's a mistake you only make once. lol



Aaaaand I’ve done it three times! Damn.


----------



## Stillhart

x RELIC x said:


> Aaaaand I’ve done it three times! Damn.


Yeah but with the exchange rate, that's pretty much the same thing right?


----------



## Pimsilveira

I own a mojo and I am thinking about buying the new shanling M0 DAP. 
Has anyone tried the mojo with the shanling M0 + Shanling L2 cable? 
Does it work?
Thanks


----------



## greenkiwi

I have mojo + fiio USB micro to C + hiby R3 and it works well


----------



## kuki_junior (Jul 22, 2018)

I have a shanling m2 and just gotten a mojo but I can't get the coaxial to work. I'm using fiio l28. something is wrong?


----------



## x RELIC x

kuki_junior said:


> I have a shanlinh me and just gotten a mjo but I can't get the coaxial to work. I'm using fiio l28. something is wrong?



The FiiO l28 is _specifically wired_ for FiiO players that have a shared 3.5mm line-out / coaxial output. This wiring is unique to FiiO’s modern players so the Shanling (I’m guessing you meant Shanling) coaxial port will not ‘see’ the coaxial signal to output to the Mojo.


----------



## kuki_junior

Ah thanks. Means I made a mistake with the cables


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Shanling M2 and Fiio (X5II and newer) Players share the same configuration for Coaxial out on the Player side.
The thing is L28 is designed for Fiio's Q5's coaxial input not mojo. 
You will need this cable for Mojo.

https://penonaudio.com/3.5mm-coaxial-cable-for-chord-mojo-dap.html
Choose - 4 pole plug option.

*3.5mm 4-pole plug* *Compatible music player :*


FiiO X3II  X3III X5II X5III  X7  X7II

AIGO HO6
Shanling M5 M2

Luxury and Precision L5PRO L3 L3PRO


----------



## kuki_junior

Appreciate your help!



mathi8vadhanan said:


> Shanling M2 and Fiio (X5II and newer) Players share the same configuration for Coaxial out on the Player side.
> The thing is L28 is designed for Fiio's Q5's coaxial input not mojo.
> You will need this cable for Mojo.
> 
> ...


----------



## x RELIC x

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Shanling M2 and Fiio (X5II and newer) Players share the same configuration for Coaxial out on the Player side.



Oops! I posted before I was fully aware. 

Does the M2 also have a shared line-out / coaxial, or do they just have the coaxial ground on the R2 pole and the signal on the sleeve like FiiO? I’d have recommended the Penon cable if I looked in to it further.

My apologies @kuki_junior!


----------



## NaiveSound

What is your favorite mojo case?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Shanling M5/M2 and Fiio use the same pin-outs in TRRS (for SPDIF) of their shared COAX/LO port.





Image Credit: @miketlse


----------



## miketlse (Jul 24, 2018)

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Shanling M5/M2 and Fiio use the same pin-outs in TRRS (for SPDIF) of their shared COAX/LO port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I borrowed the image from the FAQ in post #3. Here are the more complete details from the FAQ.

Here are the signal paths for an appropriate Co-Axial cable to connect Fiio X3ii and X5ii DAPs to Mojos Co-Axial digital input:



 
(pin-out identities based upon these: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14985#post_12467535 )

*IMPORTANT: James (CEO of Fiio) has privately confirmed to me that the above diagram is definitely correct for X3ii, X5ii, and X7*


Alternatively, if you wish to use a _*stereo TRS*_ plug at the Mojo end (instead of the mono TS plug in the above picture, which is really all that is required), then the pin connections would be as follows:



 
(pin-out identities based upon this: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/18675#post_12651727)



  Lately, I have been recommending a certain type of TRS Connector(or Plug) for the coaxial cable to connect a Fiio X3ii/X5ii/X7 to a Mojo, and it appears to be causing some confusion here. Hopefully this post will help clarify this confusion.

*PLEASE NOTE:* This post only applies to Fiio X3 2nd Gen, X5 2nd Gen and X7 devices. Before we get into the topic, here is a picture to understand what TS, TRS, TRRS Connectors are:


----------



## Jacques Lolive

I just bought a Chord Mojo that I will listen to soon on a Hifiman Edition X v2 headset with Deezer streaming on iPhone 6s and MacBook Pro. I wanted to know if it was possible to fully benefit from BitPerfect with streaming Deezer on iPhone or MacBook Pro without adding driver or software. If not, what should I do?
thank you very much


----------



## miketlse

Jacques Lolive said:


> I just bought a Chord Mojo that I will listen to soon on a Hifiman Edition X v2 headset with Deezer streaming on iPhone 6s and MacBook Pro. I wanted to know if it was possible to fully benefit from BitPerfect with streaming Deezer on iPhone or MacBook Pro without adding driver or software. If not, what should I do?
> thank you very much


Hello Jaques,

There is a section devoted to connecting/using the Mojo with Apple devices, in the FAQ in post #3.
I suggest read that section of the FAQ first, and see if it answers your questions.
If the answer is not in the FAQ, then we can probably find it somewhere in the thread.

*★*
*IMPORTANT!:* Please be careful with the iOS public betas - _they can cause crackling sounds when using Mojo with the CCK_

*(NB: please also view the VIDEOS section!)*

*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment. None of these links are official endorsements*_._






If you dislike using the Apple CCK connector, there are some 3rd-party cables which circumvent this, and thereby allow you to use a single cable. However, they are *not* Apple-certified, so there is a small risk that Apple may find a way to stop them working, in a future iOS update. At this point in time, though (iOS 9.3), many people are successfully using them. _Ultimately, *please do your own research* before buying/trying any of these CCK-circumvention cables!!_











Also of interest: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/10860#post_12323045
 

_Please note: Chord Electronics does not specifically endorse any cables which seek to circumvent the CCK, so cannot be held responsible for any issues arising therefrom._




If you have problems with _intermittent connection_, *read this* and please note that _even genuine Apple_ CCK lightning cables can sometimes be faulty
 


*Mojo owners using iOS will need to use a software app, in order to output Hi-Res audio* through the Lightning connection. There are a few options:


Onkyo HF Player ($10 for HD Version)
 

HiBy Music (free)


----------



## Stillhart

FWIW, the I use the coax connector from my old X5 gen 1 with the Mojo and it works fine.


----------



## WikiNotKiwi

Hi fresh hand here. I own an Etymotic ER4SR and normally I use it with Samsung S8 and my old iPhone6. I have heard mojo is a dac with great value of money so I decided to stack it with my unused ip6 so I can both stream with wifi and it won't encounter the roaming signal issue. I have some questions below:
1. It seems most mojo owners pair it with a extra amp cuz the default one not good enough. Any recommend of an amp around 150usd to pair with mojo and er4sr? I listen to like 80% pop (mainly female singers) and 20% rock.
2. Is there really a big difference between the coaxial input and usd input of mojo? Cuz some people suggest better to buy a dap rathe than mojo if not use the coaxial input.

Thanks a lot~


----------



## surfgeorge

WikiNotKiwi said:


> Hi fresh hand here. I own an Etymotic ER4SR and normally I use it with Samsung S8 and my old iPhone6. I have heard mojo is a dac with great value of money so I decided to stack it with my unused ip6 so I can both stream with wifi and it won't encounter the roaming signal issue. I have some questions below:
> 1. It seems most mojo owners pair it with a extra amp cuz the default one not good enough. Any recommend of an amp around 150usd to pair with mojo and er4sr? I listen to like 80% pop (mainly female singers) and 20% rock.
> 2. Is there really a big difference between the coaxial input and usd input of mojo? Cuz some people suggest better to buy a dap rathe than mojo if not use the coaxial input.
> 
> Thanks a lot~



Welcome to the Mojo world 
I don't know how you got the impression that most Mojo owners are using an extra amp. From what I read only a few are - and mainly because they PREFER adding a certain sound signature to the Mojo sound.
The amp inside the Mojo is clean and powerful, and can drive anything but the most demanding headphones.

Also point 2 I have never heard, and sounds like "misinformed" at best - have used the Mojo with both coaxial and USB, and it always sounds great.


----------



## miketlse

WikiNotKiwi said:


> Hi fresh hand here. I own an Etymotic ER4SR and normally I use it with Samsung S8 and my old iPhone6. I have heard mojo is a dac with great value of money so I decided to stack it with my unused ip6 so I can both stream with wifi and it won't encounter the roaming signal issue. I have some questions below:
> 1. It seems most mojo owners pair it with a extra amp cuz the default one not good enough. Any recommend of an amp around 150usd to pair with mojo and er4sr? I listen to like 80% pop (mainly female singers) and 20% rock.
> 2. Is there really a big difference between the coaxial input and usd input of mojo? Cuz some people suggest better to buy a dap rathe than mojo if not use the coaxial input.
> 
> Thanks a lot~


I think the large majority of Mojo owners feel no need to add an external amp.
The Mojo does not contain a conventional amp - the output is taken directly from the DAC output, so the sound signature is neutral, and contains none of the coloration that you can get with some amplifiers.

Having said that two scenarios which can benefit from an amplifier:

some owners do feel that the Mojo does not drive planar magnetic headphones well, so they add an amp
some owners who prefer listening to music with a heavily boosted bass signature, do not enjoy the neutral sound signature of the Mojo, so they add an amp
Some owners have posted about using Etymotic ER4SR with no issues, so my expectation is that you will be fine. My suggestion is that you start with just the Mojo and Etymotic ER4SR, and don't rush to spend money on another amp, until you have had a chance to listen, and decide if you need more bass.

Iphones can generate a lot of EMI, which the Mojo picks up, which can cause issues for the USB input, so coaxial may be worth exploring. There is information about cables in the FAQ in post #3.
An alternative option is to use a DAP like the Shanling M0 or M1 to store music on a SD card, then connect to the Mojo via USB.


----------



## jarnopp

miketlse said:


> The Mojo does not contain a conventional amp - the output is taken directly from the DAC output, so the sound signature is neutral, and contains none of the coloration that you can get with some amplifiers.
> .


Excellent points from @surfgeorge  and @miketlse   One clarification on Mojo’s output:  it is integrated into the D-to-A conversion and so will be LESS colored and should be more neutral and transparent, imparting less of its own coloration, which I believe is true. But there is necessarily still some coloration from the analog stage, otherwise Mojo, Hugo, Higo2 and Dave would all sound the same, and they don’t.  But it’s  an excellent unit with very high value for the cost!


----------



## sg2k

Can someone confirm thats Deezer on Android is not working with the Mojo? Or is there a solution?


----------



## miketlse

You need to provide more context.
Mojo contains no apps of any sort, so will not play Deezer on it's own.
Mojo just converts the digital data stream fed to it from a phone, PC, DAP etc.


----------



## sg2k

Galaxy S9 (Android 8) via OTG Cable. UAPP works fine. Deezer only Silence.


----------



## miketlse

sg2k said:


> Galaxy S9 (Android 8) via OTG Cable. UAPP works fine. Deezer only Silence.


OK, then you have an issue with your phone not sending the data to Mojo.
I think it is a well known UAPP issue, in that it is set up in 'exclusive' mode, and will not let other apps transmit to Mojo, whilst UAPP is still open in the background.
I suspect the details are in the FAQ in post #3, but I will search as well.
In the short term, try closing UAPP, and then see if Deezer works ok.


----------



## miketlse (Jul 27, 2018)

Here are a few posts that may help:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2202#post-13603985
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2203#post-13604061
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2212#post-13623269
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-978#post-12458201


----------



## myusernameislove (Jul 28, 2018)

So Mojo has 26000 taps? The same amount as Hugo? What is a tap? If most of the older dacs had 4 (4 units or 4 thousands?) of them, how much the newer ones have? F. E. Sony portable dacs, that some say play better then Mojo. Of corse I undertstand that Chord uses custom chips and scalable decoding algorithm that focuses on catching the timing of notes, but how exactly does tapping more times help the sound sound more natural? That it guesses more correctly timestamp of each note? Did the competition found their own way to sound as good without so much focus on timing or did they simply start to focus on timing as well without calling it "taps"?


----------



## sg2k

miketlse said:


> I think it is a well known UAPP issue, in that it is set up in 'exclusive' mode, and will not let other apps transmit to Mojo, whilst UAPP is still open in the background.



That is the solution. I had UAPP on "always open UAPP when connected to USB Device" What i did was i deleted UAPP and installed it again. Now I checked the option "Ask always" and Deezer works. Thank you!


----------



## Rob Watts (Jul 28, 2018)

myusernameislove said:


> So Mojo has 26000 taps? The same amount as Hugo? What is a tap? If most of the older dacs had 4 (4 units or 4 thousands?) of them, how much the newer ones have? F. E. Sony portable dacs, that some say play better then Mojo. Of corse I undertstand that Chord uses custom chips and scalable decoding algorithm that focuses on catching the timing of notes, but how exactly does tapping more times help the sound sound more natural? That it guesses more correctly timestamp of each note? Did the competition found their own way to sound as good without so much focus on timing or did they simply start to focus on timing as well without calling it "taps"?



A tap is the basic building block of an FIR filter; its a multiplier, and a coefficient, and this _taps _into the audio data that is stored into memory. So one tap is one multiply and accumulate; the more taps you have, the more accurate the reconstruction is; and by reconstruction we are trying to recover the original analogue signal before it is sampled. This is important, because *all* other DAC's do a poor job of reconstruction, and have big timing errors for transients - and transients are used by the brain to create the perception of pitch (particularly bass), timbre, soundstage and of course tempo and the starting and stopping of notes.

In the case of my WTA filter, as you double the number of taps, you double the accuracy of the reconstruction - for Mojo, it is better than 12 bit accurate in reconstruction under all circumstances - conventional filters have under certain circumstances peak errors that only make them 2 or 3 bit accurate.

This problem can only be solved by lots of processing - there are no short cuts, no easy way to do this, only by lots of taps and a filter algorithm that is close to the ideal sinc function (which recovers a bandwidth limited signal perfectly) like my WTA filter.

I spent 14 years of my career as a consultant designing audio devices for major silicon companies - and it's impossible to get the performance that Mojo manages, both in measured abilities, and musicality. If "some say play better than Mojo" then they either have another agenda, or actually like distorted poor resolution music...


----------



## DBaldock9

Rob Watts said:


> A tap is the basic building block of an FIR filter; its a multiplier, and a coefficient, and this _taps _into the audio data that is stored into memory. So one tap is one multiply and accumulate; the more taps you have, the more accurate the reconstruction is; and by reconstruction we are trying to recover the original analogue signal before it is sampled. This is important, because *all* other DAC's do a poor job of reconstruction, and have big timing errors for transients - and transients are used by the brain to create the perception of pitch (particularly bass), timbre, soundstage and of course tempo and the starting and stopping of notes.
> 
> In the case of my WTA filter, as you double the number of taps, you double the accuracy of the reconstruction - for Mojo, it is better than 12 bit accurate in reconstruction under all circumstances - conventional filters have under certain circumstances peak errors that only make them 2 or 3 bit accurate.
> 
> ...



I really like your technical design and execution of the Mojo DAC - I just wish I liked the physical design...


----------



## greatwhite58

Pimsilveira said:


> I own a mojo and I am thinking about buying the new shanling M0 DAP.
> Has anyone tried the mojo with the shanling M0 + Shanling L2 cable?
> Does it work?
> Thanks


Hi, I purchased an M0 at London Canjam and have been using it with the Mojo this week and to me it sounds great and is easy to use.


----------



## greatwhite58

DBaldock9 said:


> I really like your technical design and execution of the Mojo DAC - I just wish I liked the physical design...


I love the design, horses for courses of course!


----------



## krismusic

greatwhite58 said:


> I love the design, horses for courses of course!


Same here!


----------



## krismusic (Jul 28, 2018)

Here is my bundle of fun. The Zee Audio cable is brilliant and a bargain. Mind you I have not updated the IOS since 11.2.6 as I don't want to risk the cable being rejected by Apple. As the phone is an old 5S used purely for Tidal there is no need. I made the plate between the phone and the Mojo to protect the connectors as I had a previous one break.


----------



## Avenida (Jul 28, 2018)

I really love my Mojo, it only falls flat when facing something like the iFi Pro iDSD, but that’s almost 5 times the price.

I think the only thing bugging me is the amp section being a little underpowered for planars.


----------



## myusernameislove

Rob Watts said:


> A tap is the basic building block of an FIR filter; its a multiplier, and a coefficient, and this _taps _into the audio data that is stored into memory. So one tap is one multiply and accumulate; the more taps you have, the more accurate the reconstruction is; and by reconstruction we are trying to recover the original analogue signal before it is sampled. This is important, because *all* other DAC's do a poor job of reconstruction, and have big timing errors for transients - and transients are used by the brain to create the perception of pitch (particularly bass), timbre, soundstage and of course tempo and the starting and stopping of notes.
> 
> In the case of my WTA filter, as you double the number of taps, you double the accuracy of the reconstruction - for Mojo, it is better than 12 bit accurate in reconstruction under all circumstances - conventional filters have under certain circumstances peak errors that only make them 2 or 3 bit accurate.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I am not saying I do understand it all. But I understand the concept of scalability, as I work for a database company that relies on this scalability as well. I did not expect detailed response, yet I received it. Be well. It is summer. Spend it somewhere with loved ones and or near water..


----------



## x RELIC x

Avenida said:


> I think the only thing bugging me is the amp section being a little underpowered for planars.



Personally, I would disagree entirely with this over generalization based on my experience, and comparing to much more powerful gear I own. What planar headphone in particular would you consider too difficult to drive?


----------



## Deftone

DBaldock9 said:


> I really like your technical design and execution of the Mojo DAC - I just wish I liked the physical design...



If I remember rightly Rob designs the code, board layout etc and John takes care of the metalwork design.


----------



## DBaldock9

Deftone said:


> If I remember rightly Rob designs the code, board layout etc and John takes care of the metalwork design.



I don't really like lights that stay on.
If the Mojo had been packaged in a plain metal box, with a rotary digital encoder (i.e.- Volume Knob), and a discrete Power/Charging LED, I would have purchased it back in 2016.


----------



## krismusic

DBaldock9 said:


> I don't really like lights that stay on.
> If the Mojo had been packaged in a plain metal box, with a rotary digital encoder (i.e.- Volume Knob), and a discrete Power/Charging LED, I would have purchased it back in 2016.


I keep mine in a small zip bag. I'm sure you could work something out to cover the lights. Even cardboard...


----------



## Deftone

DBaldock9 said:


> I don't really like lights that stay on.
> If the Mojo had been packaged in a plain metal box, with a rotary digital encoder (i.e.- Volume Knob), and a discrete Power/Charging LED, I would have purchased it back in 2016.



Now thats not generic at all...


----------



## Avenida

x RELIC x said:


> Personally, I would disagree entirely with this over generalization based on my experience, and comparing to much more powerful gear I own. What planar headphone in particular would you consider too difficult to drive?



For me, the mojo takes a little bit too much volume for the LCD-X and starts to make my ears ring.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 29, 2018)

Avenida said:


> For me, the mojo takes a little bit too much volume for the LCD-X and starts to make my ears ring.



Strange. The LCD-X is quite efficient (20 Ohm, 103dB SPL/mW).

My XC and LCD-2.2 both have a lot of headroom, barely double red or barely double yellow respectively before it gets too loud for me. That said I’m not a fan of the XC from the Mojo (my early XC is tuned too bright for my tastes on most gear), but my LCD-2.2 sounds wonderful from Mojo. Also, other planar headphones I own play very well on the Mojo.

I guess we have very different perspectives and listening levels, which is fine.


----------



## krismusic

DBaldock9 said:


> I don't really like lights that stay on.


Not a total solution and you probably already know this but from the manual...

Can I turn down the function lights? They are too bright.

You can turn down the brightness of the Chord Mojo lights by pressing the volume up and volume down buttons simultaneously. The brightness will then cycle through two states.


----------



## Avenida

x RELIC x said:


> Strange. The LCD-X is quite efficient (20 Ohm, 103dB SPL/mW).
> 
> My XC and LCD-2.2 both have a lot of headroom, barely double red or barely double yellow respectively before it gets too loud for me. That said I’m not a fan of the XC from the Mojo (my early XC is tuned too bright for my tastes on most gear), but my LCD-2.2 sounds wonderful from Mojo. Also, other planar headphones I own play very well on the Mojo.
> 
> I guess we have very different perspectives and listening levels, which is fine.



I can get blue with a little red before it gets a bit too loud for me, but when connecting an external amp it’s a lot better for some reason. Would you know why?


----------



## miketlse

Avenida said:


> I can get blue with a little red before it gets a bit too loud for me, but when connecting an external amp it’s a lot better for some reason. Would you know why?


Possibly related to how your headphones perform at low frequencies
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-703#post-14008779


----------



## sg2k (Jul 29, 2018)

Another Question. What Bufferlength do you guys have in UAPP? And what settings? I asking because I have sometimes short sound dropouts.


----------



## Avenida

miketlse said:


> Possibly related to how your headphones perform at low frequencies
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-703#post-14008779


That'd be it, 100%. I'm still kind of surprised through, since the LCD-X are meant to be the easiest to drive and most neutral.


----------



## Nokizaru

musickid said:


> Can anyone recommend an excellent 6.5mm to 3.5mm adaptor? I know furetech make some fancy ones.



I'm using this one for my Grado Rs1 and I recommend it, sound is the cleanest, comparing to other, cheaper ones I have tried:

http://www.mp3store.pl/article/furu...mm-ean.4582237538977,2016240977257151841.html


----------



## Pimsilveira

greatwhite58 said:


> Hi, I purchased an M0 at London Canjam and have been using it with the Mojo this week and to me it sounds great and is easy to use.



Hi,
What cable do you use to connect
The dap to the mojo?


----------



## Avenida

Pimsilveira said:


> Hi,
> What cable do you use to connect
> The dap to the mojo?


It looks like USB C to Micro USB — iFi make some cables for that.


----------



## greatwhite58

Pimsilveira said:


> Hi,
> What cable do you use to connect
> The dap to the mojo?


Hi, I just use a standard micro usb to usb c lead and it works fine. I will eventually get the Shanling one as it’s shorter.


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 29, 2018)

Avenida said:


> I can get blue with a little red before it gets a bit too loud for me, but when connecting an external amp it’s a lot better for some reason. Would you know why?



Likely because you prefer the tuning of the amp and the way it synergizes with the headphone. That doesn’t mean the Mojo is underpowered from a Voltage or Current perspective. If you are still in the lower split colour volume range with blue/red then you are no where near using the max power the Mojo will output at that listening level. There’s is a lot of headroom at those levels. The only way you’ll actually use more power ‘available’ is if you turn up the volume more.


----------



## krismusic

I like the Pirsig quote.


----------



## CoCostanza

Hello!

Does anyone here know if this beats the sony wm1a? Or even the wm1z?


----------



## Dana Reed

CoCostanza said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone here know if this beats the sony wm1a? Or even the wm1z?


I think in terms of measurements like S/N and the like, the Mojo is better, but they aren't really in the same category, as the the sony is a DAP, and the Mojo by itself is not. 

Some measurements of the Sony are here, in Korean, and Mojo measurements are found in several different places like Stereophile, etc.
https://www.0db.co.kr/xe/index.php?mid=REVIEW_0DB&category=183&document_srl=91538&ckattempt=1


----------



## CoCostanza

Dana Reed said:


> I think in terms of measurements like S/N and the like, the Mojo is better, but they aren't really in the same category, as the the sony is a DAP, and the Mojo by itself is not.
> 
> Some measurements of the Sony are here, in Korean, and Mojo measurements are found in several different places like Stereophile, etc.
> https://www.0db.co.kr/xe/index.php?mid=REVIEW_0DB&category=183&document_srl=91538&ckattempt=1



So it sounds better? Wow, what is it that cost so much on the Sony then? The screen and the chassi and that it is a DAP? Or maybe its the Mojo thats cheap.

Does Mojo benefit from any burn in? (Yes Im a believer)


----------



## Dana Reed

CoCostanza said:


> So it sounds better? Wow, what is it that cost so much on the Sony then? The screen and the chassi and that it is a DAP? Or maybe its the Mojo thats cheap.
> 
> Does Mojo benefit from any burn in? (Yes Im a believer)


The wm1z might be classified as audio jewelry.  Although, some might put DAVE in that same category


----------



## krismusic

CoCostanza said:


> So it sounds better? Wow, what is it that cost so much on the Sony then? The screen and the chassi and that it is a DAP? Or maybe its the Mojo thats cheap.
> 
> Does Mojo benefit from any burn in? (Yes Im a believer)


I haven't heard the Sony but yes. I would say the Mojo is a bargain. I think it is great that something so enjoyable is affordable. 
I have never heard of anyone claiming improvements from burn in. I may be wrong but I think Rob Watts, Mojo's designer, has said that there is no benefit.


----------



## Deftone

I had re align my Mojo so I took some shots of disassembly tonight, thought you Chord fans would appreciate.


----------



## zolom

How complex is it to replace the battery? Can you share a picture of the battery and its connections as well?
Can you provide details/link about replacement battery.

Thanks


----------



## Deftone

zolom said:


> How complex is it to replace the battery? Can you share a picture of the battery and its connections as well?
> Can you provide details/link about replacement battery.
> 
> Thanks



It’s put back together now but here’s another picture I found from the thread. It’s very easy to replace the battery you just need to give the white connector a gentle tug and a wiggle it should come out easily. You will need more adhesive when you pry the battery from the top piece of the shell though.

I would find a chord dealer and ask them to sell you one battery to install yourself, I wouldn’t trust any eBay copies if there are some about.


----------



## Deftone

CoCostanza said:


> So it sounds better? Wow, what is it that cost so much on the Sony then? The screen and the chassi and that it is a DAP? Or maybe its the Mojo thats cheap.
> 
> *Does Mojo benefit from any burn in?* (Yes Im a believer)



No it is not needed.


----------



## CoCostanza

Thank you all for all the answers.

One last question. I read a lot that you get different sound if you pair the Mojo with a phone or a DAP or a computer. Why is that? Mojo just use the other device as a storage? It shouldnt matter if you read a file from a phone or a computer? Its the same file?


----------



## Dana Reed

CoCostanza said:


> Thank you all for all the answers.
> 
> One last question. I read a lot that you get different sound if you pair the Mojo with a phone or a DAP or a computer. Why is that? Mojo just use the other device as a storage? It shouldnt matter if you read a file from a phone or a computer? Its the same file?


Other than the minor differences you might or might not hear between the USB/Optical/Coaxial interfaces of the DAP or computer, there shouldn't be any difference.  Then again some people claim you need a $500 USB cable to make the best sound...
The only difference of note that I've seen between iOS device vs computer is that sometimes I get skipping in the audio on the iOS device.  But this is not unique to Mojo.  Any DAC I connect to using the CCK has this occasional glitch.


----------



## CoCostanza

Dana Reed said:


> Other than the minor differences you might or might not hear between the USB/Optical/Coaxial interfaces of the DAP or computer, there shouldn't be any difference.  Then again some people claim you need a $500 USB cable to make the best sound...
> The only difference of note that I've seen between iOS device vs computer is that sometimes I get skipping in the audio on the iOS device.  But this is not unique to Mojo.  Any DAC I connect to using the CCK has this occasional glitch.



Okey so its that kind of a discussion. Good. 
I thought if the DAP would process the sound somehow before it send it to the Mojo.
Thanks again for answering


----------



## Dana Reed

CoCostanza said:


> Okey so its that kind of a discussion. Good.
> I thought if the DAP would process the sound somehow before it send it to the Mojo.
> Thanks again for answering


I guess depending on the DAP or computer software used, they may not send bit perfect data to the Mojo.  But at least on iOS and Mac, I've not heard any difference as long as I set the output bit depth and sampling rate the same


----------



## miketlse

CoCostanza said:


> Okey so its that kind of a discussion. Good.
> I thought if the DAP would process the sound somehow before it send it to the Mojo.
> Thanks again for answering


The big picture is that introducing noise via the ground plane, affects aspects such as the perception of transients and timbre. Adding items such as ferrites to the usb cable help to reduce the RFI, helps to remove the RFI, but the next stage becomes removing electrical noise generated by the source. It sounds complicated, but there is a lot of experience captured in this thread, which may help you.


----------



## onsionsi

theveterans said:


> Active speakers that is. No way a 720 mW can make a loud enough sound for a passive 5" woofer bookshelf speakers for example. Maybe a cheapo 1.5 " driver pocket speaker might work.



Any recommendation for a good passive bookshelf speaker that can be driven by Mojo without an outside amplifier.


----------



## Dana Reed

onsionsi said:


> Any recommendation for a good passive bookshelf speaker that can be driven by Mojo without an outside amplifier.


plug a couple of pairs of Grados (or other relatively sensitive full size headphones that can rotate freely) into it and hang them off the shelf with the transducers pointed in the desired direction.


----------



## miketlse

onsionsi said:


> Any recommendation for a good passive bookshelf speaker that can be driven by Mojo without an outside amplifier.


As a start point, I can say that I direct drive a pair of Wharfedale Diamonds (86db efficiency) using a Hugo 2.
Maybe such loudspeakers may just be ok for the Mojo, but I have never tried.


----------



## onsionsi

Dana Reed said:


> plug a couple of pairs of Grados (or other relatively sensitive full size headphones that can rotate freely) into it and hang them off the shelf with the transducers pointed in the desired direction.



 good idea


----------



## onsionsi

miketlse said:


> As a start point, I can say that I direct drive a pair of Wharfedale Diamonds (86db efficiency) using a Hugo 2.
> Maybe such loudspeakers may just be ok for the Mojo, but I have never tried.



Thanks,

So what the efficiency should i look in speakers in order to drive it from Mojo?


----------



## Deftone

CoCostanza said:


> Thank you all for all the answers.
> 
> One last question. I read a lot that you get different sound if you pair the Mojo with a phone or a DAP or a computer. Why is that? Mojo just use the other device as a storage? It shouldnt matter if you read a file from a phone or a computer? Its the same file?



Try to use bit perfect playback and optical if possible and you wont need to worry about any of that.


----------



## miketlse

onsionsi said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So what the efficiency should i look in speakers in order to drive it from Mojo?


Ideally an efficiency higher than 86db.
I was expecting 86db to be too low for the Hugo 2, but in practice I can enjoy listening at turquoise or blue volume (translate that to 2 to 3 V), so in theory maybe the Mojo would be OK.
My advice is to regard this as a 'proof of concept'. If you have a Mojo and a set of speakers, then try them. If the volume is too low, then don't get disheartened, but try again with a set of more efficient speakers.


----------



## onsionsi

miketlse said:


> Ideally an efficiency higher than 86db.
> I was expecting 86db to be too low for the Hugo 2, but in practice I can enjoy listening at turquoise or blue volume (translate that to 2 to 3 V), so in theory maybe the Mojo would be OK.
> My advice is to regard this as a 'proof of concept'. If you have a Mojo and a set of speakers, then try them. If the volume is too low, then don't get disheartened, but try again with a set of more efficient speakers.



Actually, i have HD800s HP and i'm looking to start the Speaker journey specifically a bookshelf one which has a compact size and a decent price if i'm right.


----------



## CoCostanza

Deftone said:


> Try to use bit perfect playback and optical if possible and you wont need to worry about any of that.



Sorry Im really new to all this. What is bit perfect? Im going to pair it with Onkyo dp-x1a, can it do bit perfect? 
And it doenst have any optical out.


----------



## TKpurple

onsionsi said:


> Any recommendation for a good passive bookshelf speaker that can be driven by Mojo without an outside amplifier.


I have recently bought omega super 3i passive speakers for desktop and they can be driven directly  by mojo/poly  as well as by hugo2. It gets louder then required for desktop scenario normal listening levels.  Adding external amp did not added anything then loudness....


----------



## Stillhart

Dana Reed said:


> Then again some people claim you need a $500 USB cable to make the best sound...



Hate to be that guy, but I used to think USB cables didn't make a difference either.  Then @HiFiGuy528 let me test his $500 USB cable vs a mundane cable and the difference was not subtle.  I'm not saying that spending $500 on a cable to go with your $500 DAC is a good idea.  There's a lot better bang for the buck out there.  But the sound difference wasn't subtle and I'm sure anyone on this thread will be able to hear a difference if they give it an actual listen at some point.

Anyhoo, back to our regularly scheduled programming!  :-D


----------



## x RELIC x

CoCostanza said:


> Sorry Im really new to all this. What is bit perfect? Im going to pair it with Onkyo dp-x1a, can it do bit perfect?
> And it doenst have any optical out.



Bitperfect is no extra processing before the DAC. Play it as it was recorded and don’t up-sample/down-sample. Android OS often will output everything up-sampled using Android SRC. There is a lot of information regarding this in the 3rd post of this thread you can get more details from.


----------



## musickid

Those omega's are stunning. If only i could accommodate speakers in my upside down life....headphones liberate my being....


----------



## onsionsi

TKpurple said:


> I have recently bought omega super 3i passive speakers for desktop and they can be driven directly  by mojo/poly  as well as by hugo2. It gets louder then required for desktop scenario normal listening levels.  Adding external amp did not added anything then loudness....



Thank you for these recommendations.

But may i know did you make a DIY 3.5mm to banana plug or did you bought it from a store?


----------



## TKpurple (Aug 2, 2018)

I


onsionsi said:


> Thank you for these recommendations.
> 
> But may i know did you make a DIY 3.5mm to banana plug or did you bought it from a store?


 I have currently rca to banana plug cable made by audio dealer who was very astonished by my request  plus standard Hama  rca to 3,5 mm converter bought in audio market.  It is not the best solution but it was the  only one which was easily accessible...


----------



## CoCostanza

Juat got mu Mojo. I connect it to onkyo dp-x1a with a otg-usb and it works without any problem. But the DSP and EQ is still working. Does it mean it isnt bit perfect? Or is all those things happening before entering the DAC?
Should I get USB audio player pro? All I want from the player is ones and zeros.


----------



## dakanao

Honestly, I don't think the Chord Mojo improves the HD 540 Ref 1 300 ohm compared to my laptops headphone out to be worthy of it's price. Yes, the sound is certainly more technically capable, however the overall coherence of the music, isn't that improved, and I feel like the laptop's headphone out is less edged/smoother, than the Mojo.

Could that be because the laptops soundcard resolves way less than the Mojo, and so in return the sound gets smoother? Because even though the HD 540 is less clear and smoother from the laptop, it certainly doesn't lack clarity in the slightest. ​


----------



## CoCostanza

dakanao said:


> Honestly, I don't think the Chord Mojo improves the HD 540 Ref 1 300 ohm compared to my laptops headphone out to be worthy of it's price. Yes, the sound is certainly more technically capable, however the overall coherence of the music, isn't that improved, and I feel like the laptop's headphone out is less edged/smoother, than the Mojo.
> 
> Could that be because the laptops soundcard resolves way less than the Mojo, and so in return the sound gets smoother? Because even though the HD 540 is less clear and smoother from the laptop, it certainly doesn't lack clarity in the slightest. ​



Are you complaining about the sound? Let me join you brother.
Got the UAPP and found the bit perfect settings. Sound is so dry and lifeless, opposite of what I read on the internet..not even a liiittle wow feeling. Im listening with Shure 535, could it be those? 
Aaah cant return it either. Never going to get a satisfying sound.


----------



## Dana Reed

CoCostanza said:


> Are you complaining about the sound? Let me join you brother.
> Got the UAPP and found the bit perfect settings. Sound is so dry and lifeless, opposite of what I read on the internet..not even a liiittle wow feeling. Im listening with Shure 535, could it be those?
> Aaah cant return it either. Never going to get a satisfying sound.


My main point of comparison is driving my beyerdynamic T5P either with the iphone headphone out directly or using the Mojo.  These are fairly sensitive full size headphones so I can achieve good SPL either way.  Volume matched, I get a lot more satisfying sound out of the Mojo.  I haven't done any blind testing with this so it could easily be bias.  The other thing though is that I really like my Hifiman HE560, and so far the Mojo is only portable I've tried that is able to drive these well.


----------



## theveterans

CoCostanza said:


> Are you complaining about the sound? Let me join you brother.
> Got the UAPP and found the bit perfect settings. Sound is so dry and lifeless, opposite of what I read on the internet..not even a liiittle wow feeling. Im listening with Shure 535, could it be those?
> Aaah cant return it either. Never going to get a satisfying sound.



Use a dedicated DAP such as AK DAPs as your source then you’ll know the real Mojo sound


----------



## CoCostanza

theveterans said:


> Use a dedicated DAP such as AK DAPs as your source then you’ll know the real Mojo sound



Im using dp-x1a. But this is what Im talking about. If there is a bit perfect setting, how can what source you use matter then?
Im so confused and frustrated.


----------



## dakanao

I'm not complaining about the sound, since everything is definitely better technically, but I was just wondering if the better resolution capabilities of the Mojo also reveals more edginess in the music, as opposed to the duller/smoother, yet still clear sounding laptops soundcard.


----------



## Stillhart

dakanao said:


> I'm not complaining about the sound, since everything is definitely better technically, but I was just wondering if the better resolution capabilities of the Mojo also reveals more edginess in the music, as opposed to the duller/smoother, yet still clear sounding laptops soundcard.


What kind of source files are you using?  What genres of music?

At the end of the day, some people prefer a more "musical" sound to a more "analytical" sound.  I don't think the Mojo is particularly analytical but if you're used to something different I suppose I can see it being too much.  I'd suggest maybe living with it exclusively for a few days to re-adjust your baseline, then go back to A/B and see what you think.


----------



## x RELIC x (Aug 2, 2018)

dakanao said:


> I'm not complaining about the sound, since everything is definitely better technically, but I was just wondering if the better resolution capabilities of the Mojo also reveals more edginess in the music, as opposed to the duller/smoother, yet still clear sounding laptops soundcard.



Yes. At least I found that every time I upgrade my gear (source, DAC, amp, headphone) then I hear more flaws in the music if flaws exist. It’s actually made it so that I can’t stand some poorly mastered / mixed music that I used to enjoy. When I've subsequently purchased a better master / mix of the same music I am back in music happy land.

Usually it’s the recent re-masters of music that are the worst offenders due to the ‘loudness wars’ (Google it), where the older (pre-2000) original release of tracks are usually mastered well with no distortion and good dynamic range.


----------



## onsionsi

Any recommendation for a 96 dB + sensitivity speakers and preferably 16 ohms


----------



## miketlse

onsionsi said:


> Any recommendation for a 96 dB + sensitivity speakers and preferably 16 ohms


16 ohms? Most speakers are quoted as 4 or 8 ohms.


----------



## haoyuan

CoCostanza said:


> Im using dp-x1a. But this is what Im talking about. If there is a bit perfect setting, how can what source you use matter then?
> Im so confused and frustrated.


In post 3 there should be some quoted text regarding how different cables and sources will change the sound even it’s “bit perfect” via digital.  In a nut shell it’s about the timing.  Also if on computer, the host do verify packets to achieve bit perfect and will make requests for lost packets (still messes with the timing) but most DAP or DAC doesn’t have this, it just plays whatever it gets.


----------



## Deftone

Anyone found a single cable solution for connecting iPhone to Mojo or Hugo2?


----------



## krismusic (Aug 3, 2018)

theveterans said:


> Use a dedicated DAP such as AK DAPs as your source then you’ll know the real Mojo sound





CoCostanza said:


> Im using dp-x1a. But this is what Im talking about. If there is a bit perfect setting, how can what source you use matter then?
> Im so confused and frustrated.


I would try and avoid buying anything else without hearing it or being able to return. Try and find a good online dealer, or Amazon have a 30 day return period. If at all possible get along to a meet which will allow you to try out various gear. It is generally accepted that headphones have the biggest effect on changing character of the music... Are you happy with the Shures not using the Mojo? If so maybe the Mojo is not for you. If not perhaps you are looking at the wrong piece of equipment to solve your problem.


----------



## krismusic

I'm very happy with my Zee Audio cable. 
I got mine from eBay but cannot find it listed. This is the only supplier I can find.
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/item/32766886502.html


----------



## CoCostanza (Aug 3, 2018)

krismusic said:


> I would try and avoid buying anything else without hearing it or being able to return. Try and find a good online dealer, or Amazon have a 30 day return period. If at all possible get along to a meet which will allow you to try out various gear. It is generally accepted that headphones have the biggest effect on changing character of the music... Are you happy with the Shures not using the Mojo? If so maybe the Mojo is not for you. If not perhaps you are looking at the wrong piece of equipment to solve your problem.



I know I am a very careful online buyer. But this one, everywhere you read it says its magic.
The thing is I dont know if its burn in or brain burn in or whatever it is, it now starts to sound much fuller and more dynamic.

Everything else is really good. Clarity, layering, separation. It just sounded flat and dry. And thats the reason I didnt enjoy Onkyo 100% and wanted fuller sound.
But the clarity of it, omg. I mean the dp-x1 is a really clean player but the clarity of the Mojo is something else. Really special.

You are probably right. Ive always had trouble with harshness and lack of bass with Shure535. But if you spend some time and eq it they can sound pretty good.

Next week Im going to try it with LCD-2 (if it can power them, some say it kind of do) and see how that sound. I can report back.


----------



## Amberlamps

CoCostanza said:


> I know I am a very careful online buyer. But this one, everywhere you read it says its magic.
> The thing is I dont know if its burn in or brain burn in or whatever it is, it now starts to sound much fuller and more dynamic.
> 
> Everything else is really good. Clarity, layering, separation. It just sounded flat and dry. And thats the reason I didnt enjoy Onkyo 100% and wanted fuller sound.
> ...



I had similar feelings also, when I first got my mojo a few years ago.

At first, I thought, huh whats all the fuss about ? It wasn’t a night and day change from what I was using before but, after a few weeks I started noticing things that I hadn’t heard previously.

Now I can’t live without Mojo and Poly, even though I am about to trade them in for a Hugo TT 2 and MScaler. I will buy a new set in a couple of months time so that I can replace the ones that I traded in. Simply because they are too good. Plus, the Chord and Van Nuys premium case make the thing look great. 10/10 on looks alone.


----------



## CoCostanza (Aug 3, 2018)

Phuca said:


> I had similar feelings also, when I first got my mojo a few years ago.
> 
> At first, I thought, huh whats all the fuss about ? It wasn’t a night and day change from what I was using before but, after a few weeks I started noticing things that I hadn’t heard previously.
> 
> Now I can’t live without Mojo and Poly, even though I am about to trade them in for a Hugo TT 2 and MScaler. I will buy a new set in a couple of months time so that I can replace the ones that I traded in. Simply because they are too good. Plus, the Chord and Van Nuys premium case make the thing look great. 10/10 on looks alone.



Im glad to hear that.

Do they do a case just for Mojo too or its just for Mojo-Poly?


----------



## SteveUK

Has anyone else had an  issue with the coax input being faulty? Mine seems to have a mechanical issue and yes, I have tried a different cable!  It feels like it cold be a duff/dry solder joint, but before I break it open, I thought I'd see if it's a known problem, although I can't find anything from a search.


----------



## miketlse

SteveUK said:


> Has anyone else had an  issue with the coax input being faulty? Mine seems to have a mechanical issue and yes, I have tried a different cable!  It feels like it cold be a duff/dry solder joint, but before I break it open, I thought I'd see if it's a known problem, although I can't find anything from a search.


I struggle to remember any issues with physical failure of the socket - the issues tend to be related to using cables with the wrong plug wiring. The differences in plug wiring are explained in the FAQ in post #3.
I suggest check post #3, and if no success, then contact Chord support and see what they say.


----------



## SteveUK

miketlse said:


> I struggle to remember any issues with physical failure of the socket - the issues tend to be related to using cables with the wrong plug wiring. The differences in plug wiring are explained in the FAQ in post #3.
> I suggest check post #3, and if no success, then contact Chord support and see what they say.



Thanks, I'll have a go through quote 3, but being out of warranty, I have a feeling I'll end up getting the soldering iron out!


----------



## krismusic (Aug 3, 2018)

I do think it takes time to appreciate the Mojo. I auditioned it several times and did not hear what it was doing. Ended up buying on a months trial. Kept it. Simply found that I was enjoying my music more with it. Good enough for me. If you cannot return it, just use it for a while and stop analysing. If after a month you still don't feel it is improving your enjoyment, stick it on classifieds. You shouldn't lose too much.
It will be interesting to see how you feel about different headphones.
BTW. The official case for the Mojo is very good IMO. A case will protect resale value apart from anything else.


----------



## miketlse

SteveUK said:


> Thanks, I'll have a go through quote 3, but being out of warranty, I have a feeling I'll end up getting the soldering iron out!


If post #3 does not provide a solution, then try info@chordelectronics.co.uk next, because they do try and go the extra mile for owners, when possible.
The worst case scenario would be that the advice is to send your Mojo to a service centre, and they quote $300 for a new circuit board (service centres can be a law unto themselves, as to what they try and charge. Some quote $75 and others quote $300 for the same repairs).
Faced with a scenario like that, I can understand if you prefer a DIY solution.
The details about how to open the case and replace batteries, are posted in several places in this thread, which gives you a start point.
The unknown aspect would be if you need to remove the circuit board, to gain access to the joints that need to be soldered.
Anyway good luck.


----------



## miketlse

rkt31 said:


> Chord mojo directly playing a 5 inch single driver sealed box diy speaker.



Food for thought.
I use a Hugo 2 to drive a pair of computer monitor speakers, but I suspect they are just too inefficient/borderline for the Mojo.
But diy a pair of speakers for Mojo - maybe a project for the winter.


----------



## Jacques Lolive

Thanks a lot ! I've red the section and I concluded that there was no solution Deezer does not allow the use of third-party software like Audirvana




miketlse said:


> Hello Jaques,
> 
> There is a section devoted to connecting/using the Mojo with Apple devices, in the FAQ in post #3.
> I suggest read that section of the FAQ first, and see if it answers your questions.
> ...





miketlse said:


> Hello Jaques,
> 
> There is a section devoted to connecting/using the Mojo with Apple devices, in the FAQ in post #3.
> I suggest read that section of the FAQ first, and see if it answers your questions.
> ...





miketlse said:


> Hello Jaques,
> 
> There is a section devoted to connecting/using the Mojo with Apple devices, in the FAQ in post #3.
> I suggest read that section of the FAQ first, and see if it answers your questions.
> ...


----------



## Cann3dh33t

Deftone said:


> Anyone found a single cable solution for connecting iPhone to Mojo or Hugo2?


http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## Deftone

Cann3dh33t said:


> http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html



Thank you


----------



## SteveUK

miketlse said:


> If post #3 does not provide a solution, then try info@chordelectronics.co.uk next, because they do try and go the extra mile for owners, when possible.
> The worst case scenario would be that the advice is to send your Mojo to a service centre, and they quote $300 for a new circuit board (service centres can be a law unto themselves, as to what they try and charge. Some quote $75 and others quote $300 for the same repairs).
> Faced with a scenario like that, I can understand if you prefer a DIY solution.
> The details about how to open the case and replace batteries, are posted in several places in this thread, which gives you a start point.
> ...




I actually had a really helpful answer back from Chord... the solder pads on the connector are easily accessible, so as soon as I can get to my soldering iron (it's just arrived in a container from London to Auckland!), I'll give it a go.


----------



## 435279

SteveUK said:


> I actually had a really helpful answer back from Chord... the solder pads on the connector are easily accessible, so as soon as I can get to my soldering iron (it's just arrived in a container from London to Auckland!), I'll give it a go.



Good luck. One of the headphone sockets on mine failed like this, so I took it apart and soldered both both of them while I was in there. All manufacturers have to use lead-free solder now and it's harder and brittle and prone to failure like this, make sure you do the repair with leaded solder and you won't have issues ever again.


----------



## miketlse

SteveUK said:


> I actually had a really helpful answer back from Chord... the solder pads on the connector are easily accessible, so as soon as I can get to my soldering iron (it's just arrived in a container from London to Auckland!), I'll give it a go.


That is promising news. Let us know how you get on, in case your experience can help others.


----------



## dontfeedphils

SteveOliver said:


> Good luck. One of the headphone sockets on mine failed like this, so I took it apart and soldered both both of them while I was in there. All manufacturers have to use lead-free solder now and it's harder and brittle and prone to failure like this, make sure you do the repair with leaded solder and you won't have issues ever again.



RoHS vs TL solder isn't really going to make much of a difference in rigidity and longevity.  You can use RoHS or TL, I'd just recommend using water soluble flux and cleaning it with 99% IPA when finished.


----------



## 435279

dontfeedphils said:


> RoHS vs TL solder isn't really going to make much of a difference in rigidity and longevity.  You can use RoHS or TL, I'd just recommend using water soluble flux and cleaning it with 99% IPA when finished.



Not in my experience, also don't forget the lead-free stuff also needs higher temps to melt = more risk of damaging things. When repairing things at home it makes no sense to use the lead-free solder.


----------



## dontfeedphils

SteveOliver said:


> Not in my experience, also don't forget the lead-free stuff also needs higher temps to melt = more risk of damaging things. When repairing things at home it makes no sense to use the lead-free solder.



I've been an electronics manufacturing engineer for about 11 years now, so I've got some decent experience in the matter.  The heat difference in reflow temp is only about 25c.

If you have longevity and durability concerns, find some sort of mechanical staking material to apply to the connector/PCB surface.


----------



## krismusic

Deftone said:


> Thank you


FWIW. I contacted Zee's and the cable is now available again. 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Interconnect...m=142809308321&_trksid=p2056116.c100930.m5375


----------



## Deftone

krismusic said:


> FWIW. I contacted Zee's and the cable is now available again.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Interconnect-Cable-OTG-iPhone-6-7-X-iPad-Lightning-to-Chord-Mojo-Hugo-Micro-USB/142809308321?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=53041&meid=31373947f33848dcb70531a0a5d9e198&pid=100930&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=222800799674&itm=142809308321&_trksid=p2056116.c100930.m5375



i would prefer to buy the meenova one, its much cheaper and longer.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> i would prefer to buy the meenova one, its much cheaper and longer.


I like your profile pic


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> I like your profile pic



Thank you i took the photo myself


----------



## jwbrent

krismusic said:


> FWIW. I contacted Zee's and the cable is now available again.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Interconnect-Cable-OTG-iPhone-6-7-X-iPad-Lightning-to-Chord-Mojo-Hugo-Micro-USB/142809308321?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=53041&meid=31373947f33848dcb70531a0a5d9e198&pid=100930&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=222800799674&itm=142809308321&_trksid=p2056116.c100930.m5375



Does this cable allow an iPhone SE to transmit the digital audio signal to a Mojo? I thought the only way to do this was with the Apple CCK.


----------



## jwbrent

Deftone said:


> i would prefer to buy the meenova one, its much cheaper and longer.



Same question as above, I thought the CCK was the only way to get digital out to a Mojo.


----------



## krismusic

Both these cables incorporate the chip from the CCK and allow the phone to connect directly with the Mojo. They are third party and not licenced by Apple who actively disapprove of unlicensed products and try to disable them within updates.


----------



## krismusic

Have a look at the third post FAQ's for details of other available cables.


----------



## CoCostanza

Finally found out how to get good sound (with Shure535, havent tried any other iems or headphones yet) out of it. Very low volume. One step below double red. After that the sounds starts to get drier and drier and lose that dynamic. 
Is it that Mojo cant handle quality high volume or could it be that its because 535s are very sensitive and there is no low gain option?


----------



## Amberlamps

CoCostanza said:


> Im glad to hear that.
> 
> Do they do a case just for Mojo too or its just for Mojo-Poly?



Just mojo and poly however, there is a mojo case by chord, plastic and leather with magnetic clasp.


----------



## krismusic

Phuca said:


> Just mojo and poly however, there is a mojo case by chord, plastic and leather with magnetic clasp.


I really like the official case for the Mojo. I know others don't...


----------



## miketlse

CoCostanza said:


> Finally found out how to get good sound (with Shure535, havent tried any other iems or headphones yet) out of it. Very low volume. One step below double red. After that the sounds starts to get drier and drier and lose that dynamic.
> Is it that Mojo cant handle quality high volume or could it be that its because 535s are very sensitive and there is no low gain option?


The Shure 535 and 846 are extremely sensitive iems, so don't need to be driven at anywhere near the Mojo max output power.
The Mojo has the same max output power as the Hugo and HugoTT. For all of these dacs, driving iems or headphones at anywhere near the max output power will cause hearing damage plus probably damage to the iems/phones.
More than one poster has posted links to spreadsheets, that calculate the sound pressure level for various power inputs, and these regularly revealed how little power was needed to reach 100dB.

I use AKT8ie iems, which are slightly less sensitive than the 535, and I never need to exceed double red.


----------



## Amberlamps

miketlse said:


> The Shure 535 and 846 are extremely sensitive iems, so don't need to be driven at anywhere near the Mojo max output power.
> The Mojo has the same max output power as the Hugo and HugoTT. For all of these dacs, driving iems or headphones at anywhere near the max output power will cause hearing damage plus probably damage to the iems/phones.
> More than one poster has posted links to spreadsheets, that calculate the sound pressure level for various power inputs, and these regularly revealed how little power was needed to reach 100dB.
> 
> I use AKT8ie iems, which are slightly less sensitive than the 535, and I never need to exceed double red.




Tell me about, I have taken mojos full 3v to my nut by accident, that was for 5 seconds and did cause some damage and added a nice little bzzzz to my aaarghhhh tinnitus.

This week I took hugo 2s full 5.3v output, thank god it was only for maybe 2 seconds max and was deep bass.

This is the strange thing, mojos full volume was my fault, had it set to high to see if it would help drain polys stuck battery any quicker.

However, Hugos was What, was listening to hugo before sleeping one night and the volume was low, turned it off with the remote and took out my iems.  The next day I put my iems back in and turn hugo on, the volume ball being white did not register to me and then I pushed play What


----------



## jwbrent

krismusic said:


> Have a look at the third post FAQ's for details of other available cables.



Thank you for the suggestion. I don’t have a problem spending the $60 for the short SPC cable on eBay (pretty inexpensive by the standards of our hobby), but with iOS 12 due out soon, I’d hate to waste money on a cable that won’t work with the update.

I’m a long time user of Apple products going back to 1985 with my very first computer, but sometimes it’s frustrating why it does some of the things it does—it comes across as petty for a company with a trillion dollar valuation. I really don’t like the bulk of the CCK.


----------



## krismusic

jwbrent said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I don’t have a problem spending the $60 for the short SPC cable on eBay (pretty inexpensive by the standards of our hobby), but with iOS 12 due out soon, I’d hate to waste money on a cable that won’t work with the update.
> 
> I’m a long time user of Apple products going back to 1985 with my very first computer, but sometimes it’s frustrating why it does some of the things it does—it comes across as petty for a company with a trillion dollar valuation. I really don’t like the bulk of the CCK.


Absolutely. That's why I am reluctant to upgrade the IOS although it should work with the current IOS and Zee's seem like a good company who would probably refund of it did not work. If I have any further problems, I will ditch Apple and buy a DAP. Although even then there are apparently sometimes problems. I really wonder what on earth Apple intend to do with their cash reserves...


----------



## dbturbo2

I would try focusing on vocals in your fav music as this is one of the areas where the MOJO really shines.  The LCD2 will help in that regard.

I’ve driven Senn 800s and my current hp the Aud LCD-X with Mojo with no problem.


----------



## jwbrent

krismusic said:


> Absolutely. That's why I am reluctant to upgrade the IOS although it should work with the current IOS and Zee's seem like a good company who would probably refund of it did not work. If I have any further problems, I will ditch Apple and buy a DAP. Although even then there are apparently sometimes problems. I really wonder what on earth Apple intend to do with their cash reserves...



I sent a message to Zees about the stated no refund policy, so I’ll report back when I hear back ...


----------



## Deftone

CoCostanza said:


> Finally found out how to get good sound (with Shure535, havent tried any other iems or headphones yet) out of it. Very low volume. One step below double red. After that the sounds starts to get drier and drier and lose that dynamic.
> Is it that Mojo cant handle quality high volume or could it be that its because 535s are very sensitive and there is no low gain option?



Shure IEMs sound a lot more compressed than dynamic, SE846 sounds like it doesnt even have any treble over 7khz.


----------



## maxh22

CoCostanza said:


> Finally found out how to get good sound (with Shure535, havent tried any other iems or headphones yet) out of it. Very low volume. One step below double red. After that the sounds starts to get drier and drier and lose that dynamic.
> Is it that Mojo cant handle quality high volume or could it be that its because 535s are very sensitive and there is no low gain option?



When I had the 535 I was listening on several steps below double red and achieved the best results that way. But I ultimately ended up selling them due to comfort issues.


----------



## Deftone

Anyone using Roon with Mojo or any other chord dac that can help?

I decided to give roon a try but can only seem to use direct sound output with opitcal. Chord drivers are installed and i can use WASAPI with jriver for bitperfect but this or ASIO will not work on roon.


----------



## CoCostanza

maxh22 said:


> When I had the 535 I was listening on several steps below double red and achieved the best results that way. But I ultimately ended up selling them due to comfort issues.



Best quality yes but its like super low volume. Or is it just me going badly deaf?
Best thing in the world when you can raise the volume and theres zero quality loss.


----------



## maxh22

CoCostanza said:


> Best quality yes but its like super low volume. Or is it just me going badly deaf?
> Best thing in the world when you can raise the volume and theres zero quality loss.



I found myself starting several steps below double red and gradually worked my way up. Perhaps it’s just a quirk of this particular earphone.

Did you try your other ear phones?


----------



## CoCostanza

maxh22 said:


> I found myself starting several steps below double red and gradually worked my way up. Perhaps it’s just a quirk of this particular earphone.
> 
> Did you try your other ear phones?



I do that too, and when I get to orange/yellow the sound is something else. Less dynamic, drier and more shouty.
I really hope that its the earphones that cant handle it cause there are too sensitive or something, and that its not the Mojo that cant deliver good high volume.

No I havent yet. Next monday I will pair it with LCD-2.


----------



## x RELIC x

CoCostanza said:


> Best quality yes but its like super low volume. Or is it just me going badly deaf?
> Best thing in the world when you can raise the volume and theres zero quality loss.



Some of my over ear headphones I listen at around or below double red. The 535 is incredibly sensitive (119dB SPL/mW) and if you are hearing anomalies above a certain volume it’s certainly not from the Mojo at these low output volume settings as it’s not pushing the Mojo in the slightest. I’m actually surprised you can stand listening close to double red with the Shure SE535.


----------



## surfgeorge

A quick update on the 3D printed Mojo-R3 case. After designing individual cases for the Mojo and the HiBy R3 they are literally "coming together" and I'd say it's 95% done!
A few minor adjustments, a mechanism to snap the halves together and maybe some cooling openings, then it's done!


----------



## jwbrent

Does anyone know


jwbrent said:


> I sent a message to Zees about the stated no refund policy, so I’ll report back when I hear back ...



Zees replied back about his No Returns policy, and he told me he would accept a return if iOS 12 breaks the cable. Since he has a 100% seller rating, I feel confident with my order. Once it arrives towards the end of August, I’ll report back on my impressions.

One thing to keep in mind about ordering, there is a left version and right version option. In looking at the pictures, I chose the left version since I want the cable to loop to the left (viewed from the rear) so that the power USB jack remains unobstructed. I asked him to confirm that my choice will indeed turn out to my expectations.

Finally, this cable looks quite similar to the Penon Audio cable I bought with micro USB jacks on both sides. That cable worked great and has held up perfectly with all my connects and disconnects.


----------



## krismusic

jwbrent said:


> Does anyone know
> 
> 
> Zees replied back about his No Returns policy, and he told me he would accept a return if iOS 12 breaks the cable. Since he has a 100% seller rating, I feel confident with my order. Once it arrives towards the end of August, I’ll report back on my impressions.
> ...


Good news about IOS 12. I had concerns about which hand to pick. I went left.
Having previously had problems with a connector snapping, I made a plate to protect the connectors that seems to be working well. I don't know how you transport your set up but I can post a pic of you think it helpful.


----------



## Deftone

surfgeorge said:


> A quick update on the 3D printed Mojo-R3 case. After designing individual cases for the Mojo and the HiBy R3 they are literally "coming together" and I'd say it's 95% done!
> A few minor adjustments, a mechanism to snap the halves together and maybe some cooling openings, then it's done!



Very cool man it reminds me of the Dignis AK70 Mojo case.


----------



## jwbrent (Aug 6, 2018)

krismusic said:


> Good news about IOS 12. I had concerns about which hand to pick. I went left.
> Having previously had problems with a connector snapping, I made a plate to protect the connectors that seems to be working well. I don't know how you transport your set up but I can post a pic of you think it helpful.



I won’t be transporting my iPhone SE/Mojo much at all. What I really want it for is to listen to my favorite two internet stations: Radio Paradise and soma fm. Radio Paradise can stream lossless FLAC, and I like to listen to it while lying on my bed. My number one source for music discovery.


----------



## surfgeorge

Deftone said:


> Very cool man it reminds me of the Dignis AK70 Mojo case.



Thanks!  
You are right! I did some research during this project and studied the Dignis case. I really like their leatherwork and the case looks beautiful.
I am just worrying about the Mojo getting very hot inside that case so I designed the 3D printed one more open to allow for better cooling.
And size wise the R3 is the perfect companion...


----------



## zolom

My Chord Mojo battery,  got weak after two years.  It deplets in about 2-3 hours if use. 
I did contact Chord's support,  asking to purchase a replacement battery,  only to learn that they charge 100 british pounds for it.  Isn't it too much?  
Can someone tell me which battery to get and where. 
Thanks


----------



## miketlse

zolom said:


> My Chord Mojo battery,  got weak after two years.  It deplets in about 2-3 hours if use.
> I did contact Chord's support,  asking to purchase a replacement battery,  only to learn that they charge 100 british pounds for it.  Isn't it too much?
> Can someone tell me which battery to get and where.
> Thanks


Is that £100 for just the battery, or £100 for the battery, plus tracked shipping direct to your address?


----------



## zolom (Aug 8, 2018)

miketlse said:


> Is that £100 for just the battery, or £100 for the battery, plus tracked shipping direct to your address?


Plus shipping out of Europe,  but still!
How much should a replacement battery cost?
BTW,  is the current battery Chord offers,  the same as the batteries used 2 years ago? Or is it a better one?
Edit:  it is the same old battery (short life on my battery) 
Thanks


----------



## 435279

zolom said:


> Plus shipping out of Europe,  but still!
> How much should a replacement battery cost?
> BTW,  is the current battery Chord offers,  the same as the batteries used 2 years ago? Or is it a better one?
> Edit:  it is the same old battery (short life on my battery)
> Thanks



Each cell should cost around 10 USD * two cells = $20.

This mod was posted here a while ago, a fair bit cheaper if you are willing and able to do it.

https://home.gamer.com.tw/creationDetail.php?sn=3994963


----------



## miketlse

zolom said:


> Plus shipping out of Europe,  but still!
> How much should a replacement battery cost?
> BTW,  is the current battery Chord offers,  the same as the batteries used 2 years ago? Or is it a better one?
> Edit:  it is the same old battery (short life on my battery)
> Thanks


The official chord battery costs approx £45 or £50, and could be shipped to your dealer, where you collect it.
It certainly costs more if you want a battery to be posted directly to your home, because many couriers are wary of shipping individual lithium based batteries, and require more expensive tracked delivery options.

There are posters who advocate using cheap $10 batteries, but I am not amongst them.
If you follow that route, and damage your Mojo, then you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## jwbrent

Can an official replacement battery be user installed?

 $70 for a battery seems high, but if I can do the installation myself, then it’s not too bad.


----------



## miketlse (Aug 8, 2018)

jwbrent said:


> Can an official replacement battery be user installed?
> 
> $70 for a battery seems high, but if I can do the installation myself, then it’s not too bad.


Yes the diy option is easy, because the Mojo battery is connected by plug.
All you have to do is unscrew the Mojo case, remove the old battery (careful because it is attached to the case by double sided tape), then add the new battery and fasten the case.
The photos and details have been posted on this thread, If I can find them.

Here are the images, but it should only take 5 minutes once you have the battery ready.
Contact chord support to arrange the shipping of the battery.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-141#post-13759945


----------



## jwbrent

miketlse said:


> Yes the diy option is easy, because the Mojo battery is connected by plug.
> All you have to do is unscrew the Mojo case, remove the old battery (careful because it is attached to the case by double sided tape), then add the new battery and fasten the case.
> The photos and details have been posted on this thread, If I can find them.



No worries about finding them, when the time comes for me to get a new battery, I can do a search. Sounds pretty easy, though.


----------



## Deftone

Yes replacing the battery yourself looks to be very easy just don’t yank hard on the plug.


----------



## NaiveSound

I miss my mojo. I want to buy a used one


----------



## Deftone

NaiveSound said:


> I miss my mojo. I want to buy a used one



I bet you could find one for a very nice price used.


----------



## calist3r

Has the battery improved in the later batches of Mojo?

I saw lots of people on the forums with dead Mojos in a little over a year, so I'm a bit worried about its lifespan.

Is there anyone here who actually manages to keep the Mojo alive for at least more than 2 Years? 

I'm interested in buying one for myself, but if the battery is really that bad then I won't bother. Don't really want to pay a premium for something that could becomea paper weight in just  a little over a year


----------



## greatwhite58

calist3r said:


> Has the battery improved in the later batches of Mojo?
> 
> I saw lots of people on the forums with dead Mojos in a little over a year, so I'm a bit worried about its lifespan.
> 
> ...


I think that you will find that those batteries which only lasted just over a year were left plugged into the mains permanently which is not what it is designed for.


----------



## episiarch

greatwhite58 said:


> I think that you will find that those batteries which only lasted just over a year were left plugged into the mains permanently which is not what it is designed for.



Supposedly it was OK to leave plugged in as long as it's switched off when not in use:



Rob Watts said:


> It was designed to run this way. If you want to maximize battery life, then turn Mojo off when not using it, with the charger connected permanently and it will be fine as the charger will disconnect automatically, and re-charge automatically when the battery voltage drops.
> 
> Rob



Nonetheless I'm one of the people who left it plugged in and wound up with a very poor battery.


----------



## maxh22

calist3r said:


> Has the battery improved in the later batches of Mojo?
> 
> I saw lots of people on the forums with dead Mojos in a little over a year, so I'm a bit worried about its lifespan.
> 
> ...



I got my Mojo March 2016 and the battery is nearly as good as I first got it.


----------



## greatwhite58

episiarch said:


> Supposedly it was OK to leave plugged in as long as it's switched off when not in use:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless I'm one of the people who left it plugged in and wound up with a very poor battery.


I think that you will find that lithium polymer and lithium ion batteries are not designed to be left trickle charging. And of course the mojo is designed as a portable item unlike the Hugo.


----------



## Arpiben (Aug 10, 2018)

calist3r said:


> Has the battery improved in the later batches of Mojo?
> 
> I saw lots of people on the forums with dead Mojos in a little over a year, so I'm a bit worried ...
> 
> ...



My Mojo is AC plugged since December 2015 95% of time.
No issue until now.


----------



## jarnopp

Arpiben said:


> My Mojo is AC plugged since December 2015 95% of time.
> No issue until now.



What is the issue now you have?


----------



## Arpiben

jarnopp said:


> What is the issue now you have?



None. My comment was for @calist3r not worry so much with battery.For sure it all depends how you are using your Mojo.
But at least in my case and utilisation I have no complaints at all dealing with battery. Indeed I am rather surprised for its longevity.


----------



## calist3r

Arpiben said:


> My Mojo is AC plugged since December 2015 95% of time.
> No issue until now.



Are you using Mojo in an A/C room by any chance?

I don't have an A/C and I live in a tropical country, so the Mojo could be dying faster due to the heat since it already can get very hot by itself.


----------



## Arpiben

No A/C in room. I am living in a place where it is cold in winter and very warm in summer.
Mojo is switched On around 6 hours per day and is kept AC permanently powered.
Rarely, I am using it in a mobile usage (without AC).
Well it is my Mojo.

The day the cells die I will just replace them myself like any battery powered device.


----------



## calist3r

Hmmm... I see.

Maybe the device is just so popular that there are bound to be more complaints about faulty units compared to other similar devices. 
It probably works great for most people who just never voice their opinion because there is nothing to complain about, I reckon.

I'm worried because I'm planning to buy the Mojo when I'm going abroard because it's a lot cheaper than  in my country(like 300$ cheaper). 
However, I will  receive no support from local stores if the Mojo happens to be broken at some point, so I'll have to deal with the issues myself.

Does anyone know if  I can contact Chord directly to have the Mojo fixed and/or replacing the battery?
How much would it cost me and how long would it take to ship out Mojo for repairs if I live in Eastern region?

Does anybody has experience on this matter?


----------



## OK-Guy (Aug 11, 2018)

calist3r said:


> Does anyone know if  I can contact Chord directly to have the Mojo fixed and/or replacing the battery?... How much would it cost me and how long would it take to ship out Mojo for repairs if I live in Eastern region?... Does anybody has experience on this matter?



I have a bit of experience... you can contact Chord Support in a couple of ways, by direct email: info@chordelectronics.co.uk or via the Website: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/contact-us/

Repairs take 2-3weeks depending where in the World you are (you have to take in Courier times)... unfortunately I do not deal with cost as I don't work for Chord.

Hope that helps.


----------



## calist3r

OK-Guy said:


> I have a bit of experience... you can contact Chord Support in a couple of ways, by direct email: info@chordelectronics.co.uk or via the Website: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/contact-us/
> 
> Repairs take 2-3weeks depending where in the World you are (you have to take in Courier times)... unfortunately I do not deal with cost as I don't work for Chord.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thank you, that's very helpful.

At least now I know that I won't be left in the cold if the Mojo broke.

However, It would be nice if I also get a rough idea of the costs.

Is there anyone here who lives in the eastern region and have had to reach out to Chord personally to fix the Mojo?

Would keeping the receipt from the country I purchased the Mojo in help in anyway at all?


----------



## miketlse

calist3r said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful.
> 
> At least now I know that I won't be left in the cold if the Mojo broke.
> 
> ...


Keeping the receipt is good practice, whatever you buy.
You will have to register your Mojo on the Chord website https://chordelectronics.co.uk/get-support/


----------



## calist3r

miketlse said:


> Keeping the receipt is good practice, whatever you buy.
> You will have to register your Mojo on the Chord website https://chordelectronics.co.uk/get-support/



Oh, I see. This will prove my unit is eligible for warranty, and not one of those those black-listed units from Massdrop, correct?
With this registration, I can be sure that I can deal with Chord directly should there are issues with the unit, without the need to send my unit to the retail store, first.

Am I getting this right?

I'm about 95% set on buying the Mojo, just want to make sure that the unit will be covered by Chord even without the retail store's involvement.


----------



## OK-Guy

calist3r said:


> Oh, I see. This will prove my unit is eligible for warranty, and not one of those those black-listed units from Massdrop, correct?
> With this registration, I can be sure that I can deal with Chord directly should there are issues with the unit, without the need to send my unit to the retail store, first.
> 
> Am I getting this right?
> ...



you are correct... Chord are pretty good at Customer-Service so have no fear, you can also contact me if you have a problem with your device that said, the 'official' route should always be 'first port of call'.


----------



## dakanao

And if your Mojo is bought secondhand (like mine), and I don't have the receipe anymore, can I still contact Chord to repair it if any future problems occur?


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> And if your Mojo is bought secondhand (like mine), and I don't have the receipe anymore, can I still contact Chord to repair it if any future problems occur?


The default is always first attempt the return via the dealer>distributor>chord route

However about a year ago, @Mojo ideas did post that if return via dealer was impossible (especially if bought via amazon), then contact him to agree how to proceed.
Today I think the process has evolved slightly, meaning contact @OK-Guy instead of Mojo ideas.


----------



## CoCostanza

Wow synergy is everything isnt it?

Mojo - LCD-2 = Hmm something missing
Fiio E12A - LCD-2 = Flat sound and hmm.. no not happy
Mojo - E12A - LCD-2 = Magic happens

Finally I have a sound that Im really satisfied with. No more searching, now I can at last start to just listen


----------



## Deftone

CoCostanza said:


> Wow synergy is everything isnt it?
> 
> Mojo - LCD-2 = Hmm something missing
> Fiio E12A - LCD-2 = Flat sound and hmm.. no not happy
> ...



It appears you like a dirtier, grittier sound from the distortion. Mojos output is too clean for some people but for me i love the purity.


----------



## CoCostanza

Deftone said:


> It appears you like a dirtier, grittier sound from the distortion. Mojos output is too clean for some people but for me i love the purity.



Could be, but I too enjoy clean sound. But I also need some umph to the sound. I want both.
 The vocals are now maybe a liiittle bit more dirty but the thing is this is the first time I hear that meaty signature of lcd-2 everybodys talking about. Much better dynamics. I dont understand how. Mojo is twice as powerful as e12a.

And one thing I never understood, a amp should only amplify the signal nothing less nothing more?  How can it change the sound signature? It choose to amplify some part of the signal more and some less? It should be the same sound of the Mojo but just amplified?


----------



## Deftone (Aug 11, 2018)

CoCostanza said:


> Could be, but I too enjoy clean sound. But I also need some umph to the sound. I want both.
> *The vocals are now maybe a liiittle bit more dirty but the thing is this is the first time I hear that meaty signature of lcd-2 everybodys talking about. Much better dynamics. I dont understand how. Mojo is twice as powerful as e12a.*



lack of distortion, the E12A is fattening up the bass and adding a bit of zing to the treble.



CoCostanza said:


> And one thing I never understood, a amp should only amplify the signal nothing less nothing more?  How can it change the sound signature? It choose to amplify some part of the signal more and some less? *It should be the same sound of the Mojo but just amplified?*



It is just amplifying the sound of Mojo but its inejecting a lot of its own distortion in to the signal so thats why it sounds different.

Audeze actually used Mojo when they were developing some of their portable planars.


----------



## CoCostanza

Deftone said:


> lack of distortion, the E12A is fattening up the bass and adding a bit of zing to the treble.



Oh man only if Mojo had a bass boost.
I hate booming sound and over powered bass. Like I said I relly love clean sound but the bass has to be there too. 
I guess I have to get a proper headphone amp for that.


----------



## Deftone

CoCostanza said:


> Oh man only if Mojo had a bass boost.
> I hate booming sound and over powered bass. Like I said I relly love clean sound but the bass has to be there too.
> I guess I have to get a proper headphone amp for that.



You could use a bit of EQ, to be honest with you when i had LCD2 before i tried them with a load of high power amps Burnson soloist, King Rex etc and they still didnt sound punchy to me, actually quite flat (i never heard amazing bass slam). I ended up sticking with the HD650s more dynamic sound.

If i remeber rightly the only way of having that more powerful bass sound and ultra low distortion at the same time is by using super caps, they are in Chord TT and TT2.


----------



## CoCostanza

Deftone said:


> You could use a bit of EQ, to be honest with you when i had LCD2 before i tried them with a load of high power amps Burnson soloist, King Rex etc and they still didnt sound punchy to me, actually quite flat (i never heard amazing bass slam). I ended up sticking with the HD650s more dynamic sound.
> 
> If i remeber rightly the only way of having that more powerful bass sound and ultra low distortion at the same time is by using super caps, they are in Chord TT and TT2.



I always get a boomy sound when I use Eq. Could be me that sucks at it.

One day maybe I get the TT. Cant afford it now.

Maybe I should have got a pre-fazor LCD. Is it possible to remove it you think?


----------



## OK-Guy (Aug 11, 2018)

dakanao said:


> And if your Mojo is bought secondhand (like mine), and I don't have the receipe anymore, can I still contact Chord to repair it if any future problems occur?



'IF' I had a problem, I would always see if there was a Chord-Dealer close to me first so I could seek advice on the problem. If the Dealer option was not available to me I would contact Chord direct for help, you can contact Chord Support by direct email: info@chordelectronics.co.uk or via the Website: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/contact-us/ hope that helps.


----------



## OK-Guy (Aug 11, 2018)

miketlse said:


> The default is always first attempt the return via the dealer>distributor>chord route.. However about a year ago, @Mojo ideas did post that if return via dealer was impossible (especially if bought via amazon), then contact him to agree how to proceed.
> Today I think the process has evolved slightly, meaning contact @OK-Guy instead of Mojo ideas.



you can always contact Mojo-Ideas if you have a problem, he's very pro-active... I'm here to help when he's not around hth.


----------



## Deftone

CoCostanza said:


> I always get a boomy sound when I use Eq. Could be me that sucks at it.
> 
> One day maybe I get the TT. Cant afford it now.
> 
> Maybe I should have got a pre-fazor LCD.* Is it possible to remove it you think?*



I have no idea, your best bet would be to ask around in the Audeze threads.


----------



## zolom (Aug 12, 2018)

Mojo connected via the (new)  Headstage Arrow 6TX.
The 6TX provides the best Bass Boost I had ever experienced with a portable amp/dac.
This combination provides *amazing* audio quality!


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> It appears you like a dirtier, grittier sound from the distortion. Mojos output is too clean for some people but for me i love the purity.



I wasn’t gonna say it.  While I agree with @Deftone on the added distortion, @CoCostanza is really happy with his sound now. I’ve been in similar situations, and often I eventually revert back to the more transparent or neutral setup. It’s a journey, or we’d all own the same setup (for a given investment level). With more listening and more types of music, you may find your preferences changing.  Or not and you are happy and keep more m9neu in your wallet!


----------



## b0urne_

Did anyone have loose screws inside theirs Mojo? I've just 'cracked' open mine and found two screws, slightly shorter and thicker than case screws - why were they there, anyone knows?


----------



## miketlse

b0urne_ said:


> Did anyone have loose screws inside theirs Mojo? I've just 'cracked' open mine and found two screws, slightly shorter and thicker than case screws - why were they there, anyone knows?


I think there have been one, maybe two posts about Mojos with a loose screw.
Contact info@chordelectronics.com for advice about what to do.


----------



## b0urne_

miketlse said:


> I think there have been one, maybe two posts about Mojos with a loose screw.
> Contact info@chordelectronics.com for advice about what to do.


Already did, I was about to replace my battery anyway, but now I'm charging it outside of the casing to see if it will hold charge (if there is something wrong on the main board that's draining power).


----------



## miketlse

b0urne_ said:


> Already did, I was about to replace my battery anyway, but now I'm charging it outside of the casing to see if it will hold charge (if there is something wrong on the main board that's draining power).


Now you have the case open, you can see that if you do need to replace the battery, then it is a simple matter of unplug it from the circuit board.
Chord can arrange for a replacement battery if needed.
First though, satisfy yourself whether your loose screw, has come loose from inside the Mojo, or whether it was a loose screw that was not removed during final assembly.


----------



## b0urne_ (Aug 14, 2018)

miketlse said:


> Now you have the case open, you can see that if you do need to replace the battery, then it is a simple matter of unplug it from the circuit board.
> Chord can arrange for a replacement battery if needed.
> First though, satisfy yourself whether your loose screw, has come loose from inside the Mojo, or whether it was a loose screw that was not removed during final assembly.


 The thing is it doesn't seem like the odd screws are supposed to be there - they might've shorted some circuit though making my battery die exceptionally fast. I'm charging it right now with low voltage and we shall see if it's gonna be better. I don't have multimeter in here to check it afterwards - it would come handy to see if I really have to change battery or not.


----------



## miketlse

b0urne_ said:


> The thing is it doesn't seem like the odd screws are supposed to be there - they might've shorted some circuit though making my battery die exceptionally fast. I'm charging it right now with low voltage and we shall see if it's gonna be better. I don't have multimeter in here to check it afterwards - it would come handy to see if I really have to change battery or not.


Yes, take your time doing this testing, because we need to identify facts/evidence.
I will try and find the previous post(s) about mojo loose screws, but I think they are rare events. Let's face it, there are not many screws inside the Mojo, so possible sources are relatively few.


----------



## b0urne_

I see now - main board should be screwed to chassis with those. Not sure why it looks like it wasn't screwed in at all (the holes look untouched).


----------



## miketlse

b0urne_ said:


> I see now - main board should be screwed to chassis with those. Not sure why it looks like it wasn't screwed in at all (the holes look untouched).


In that case, first try using those screws to reattach the main board.
Maybe you were just unlucky, but possibly this is a rare quality control issue for chord.
I know from my normal job, that sometimes these issues do arise, but flagging them up is the first step to eradicating them.


----------



## Paul_Alexandro (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm about to order a Chord Mojo to power my headphones however I see mixed opinions on how it drives 600ohm headphones. I have a pair of beyerdynamics dt 990 edition 600ohm, do you guys think it can drive them properly? Some say they wont sound good other say they will sound amazing, its insane how mixed are opinions about how Chord Mojo will drive high impedance headphones. (btw I know impedance is not the only factor when an amp drives headphones)

If you can help me with this itd be really appreciated, thank you!


----------



## x RELIC x

Paul_Alexandro said:


> Hi guys, I'm about to order a Chord Mojo to power my headphones however I see mixed opinions on how it drives 600ohm headphones. I have a pair of beyerdynamics dt 990 edition 600ohm, do you guys think it can drive them properly? Some say they wont sound good other say they will sound amazing, its insane how mixed are opinions about how Chord Mojo will drive high impedance headphones. (btw I know impedance is not the only factor when an amp drives headphones)
> 
> If you can help me with this itd be really appreciated, thank you!



It depends on how loud you listen. With 96dB SPL/mW sensitivity (the more important spec) and 600 Ohms it will get to around 110dB peaks (very loud) with some room to spare. Whether you like the synergy or not will be a different story as well.


----------



## ZappaMan

Paul_Alexandro said:


> Hi guys, I'm about to order a Chord Mojo to power my headphones however I see mixed opinions on how it drives 600ohm headphones. I have a pair of beyerdynamics dt 990 edition 600ohm, do you guys think it can drive them properly? Some say they wont sound good other say they will sound amazing, its insane how mixed are opinions about how Chord Mojo will drive high impedance headphones. (btw I know impedance is not the only factor when an amp drives headphones)
> 
> If you can help me with this itd be really appreciated, thank you!


I and others - not universally - have found mojo lacks a little something when playing hd800s - I think they’re 300ohms and described as easy to drive. 
You get that something from hugo2.
I’ve tended towards using mojo with my iem since I thought this.
I can’t explain it. Must be more to it then volume and voltage.


----------



## x RELIC x (Aug 15, 2018)

ZappaMan said:


> Must be more to it then volume and voltage.



Yup, there’s certainly more magic with the Hugo2, but then again it is a tier above the Mojo with some significant improvements besides a minor bump in output power.


----------



## Deftone

b0urne_ said:


> Did anyone have loose screws inside theirs Mojo? I've just 'cracked' open mine and found two screws, slightly shorter and thicker than case screws - why were they there, anyone knows?



Opened mine up recently, i didnt find anything loose.


----------



## Arpiben

Deftone said:


> Opened mine up recently, i didnt find anything loose.



Even if everything is possible I found that a lot of details are missing in @b0urne_ posts.
In principle you don't open an item purchased new & under warranty.
If the screws were lost/forgotten inside (unscrewed) at least one of them should have produced noise when shaking Mojo.
Assumption is that previous owner forgot to put them back.

I did open my almost 3 years old Mojo for curiosity last week: nothing loose and no swollen cells


----------



## masterpfa (Aug 15, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> I really like your technical design and execution of the Mojo DAC - I just wish I liked the physical design...



I actually pondered on the idea of getting one because of the design, but decided reports on its audio quality outweighed these reservations. I actually like it now


----------



## CoCostanza (Aug 15, 2018)

Im thinking of getting an Ifi ican SE to connect it with the Mojo. Anyone have tried this setup? Good synergy between them?
Will it change the sound of Mojo alot?
I want the Mojo sound but just spice it with 4 watts of power.

One thing that scares me is the price. Why so cheap? But maybe I shouldnt think that way, that cheap = bad?


----------



## OK-Guy (Aug 15, 2018)

CoCostanza said:


> One thing that scares me is the price. Why so cheap? But maybe I shouldnt think that way, that cheap = bad?



think Mojo as a cost effective portable hi-fi solution without any snake-oil... have you seen the price of snake-oil these days?… I mean WOW! just WOW!


----------



## CoCostanza

OK-Guy said:


> think Mojo as a cost effective portable hi-fi solution without any snake-oil... have you seen the price of snake-oil these days?… I mean WOW! just WOW!



Oh I wasnt talking about the Mojo but the ican se. It costs 299$


----------



## OK-Guy

CoCostanza said:


> Oh I wasnt talking about the Mojo but the ican se. It costs 299$



oops! my apologies... assumptions huh.


----------



## surfgeorge

It’s done! Mojo - Hiby R3 case 3D printed!


----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


> Does anyone know
> 
> 
> Zees replied back about his No Returns policy, and he told me he would accept a return if iOS 12 breaks the cable. Since he has a 100% seller rating, I feel confident with my order. Once it arrives towards the end of August, I’ll report back on my impressions.
> ...



I received my iPhone SE to Mojo cable from Zee’s Music, and it took only 9 days to California. It works great! I’m really happy with the quality, and as I previously mentioned, it looks like it’s made by the same manufacturer that makes the Penon Audio micro to micro USB cable I have. Two differences, the Penon is all silver conductors vs the silver plated copper conductors of the Zee’s, and the gauge of wire is smaller than the Zee’s. Here’s a picture of the setup with the Penon cable also shown:


----------



## jwbrent




----------



## jwbrent

jwbrent said:


>



The Zee’s box was made for the Mojo. It fits perfectly with just enough space to fit a couple short hookups.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

Where can we purchase this cable? Cannot find in Ebay and AliEx. says “not available”


----------



## bikutoru

surfgeorge said:


> It’s done! Mojo - Hiby R3 case 3D printed!


Looks really slick! Any chance you'll be open sourcing it?


----------



## jwbrent

Cann3dh33t said:


> Where can we purchase this cable? Cannot find in Ebay and AliEx. says “not available”



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Interconne...USB/142809308321?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## masterpfa (Aug 16, 2018)

ZappaMan said:


> I and others - not universally - have found mojo lacks a little something when playing hd800s - I think they’re 300ohms and described as easy to drive.
> You get that something from hugo2.
> I’ve tended towards using mojo with my iem since I thought this.
> I can’t explain it. Must be more to it then volume and voltage.



Now you come to mention it....
I find my preference when listening via headphones is now my Grado SR325e instead of my HD800, I personally just find the listening more pleasurable

Otherwise most of my listening is via IEM's, primarily as I use the Mojo out and about and as of Can Jam London my new choice of IEM's are the Shure KSE1200 with Snuggs custom tips.



CoCostanza said:


> Oh man only if Mojo had a bass boost.
> I hate booming sound and over powered bass. Like I said I relly love clean sound but the bass has to be there too.
> I guess I have to get a proper headphone amp for that.



I find with the Shure KSE1200 I have the bass (well the Bass I need) deep and soul stirring bass. So much so I have rediscovered some of my Roots Reggae again, to go with my usual Jazz and Classical usual listening material .

Perhaps the amplifier with the Shure's ???


----------



## Zojokkeli

CoCostanza said:


> Oh man only if Mojo had a bass boost.
> I hate booming sound and over powered bass. Like I said I relly love clean sound but the bass has to be there too.
> I guess I have to get a proper headphone amp for that.



I get enough bass out Mojo for my TH900s. Sure, it's not Bakoon levels of bass, but better than for example with Schiit Asgard 2.


----------



## surfgeorge (Aug 19, 2018)

Design is now uploaded to Cults3D for purchase!
After spending around 50 hours designing and prototyping I am charging a few bucks, hope you like it!
Details in the Cults3D description.
https://cults3d.com/en/3d-model/gadget/chord-mojo-hiby-r3-case



surfgeorge said:


> It’s done! Mojo - Hiby R3 case 3D printed!


----------



## greenkiwi

Wow, that's really cool that you can actually sell designs like that.


----------



## Deftone

surfgeorge said:


> Design is now uploaded to Cults3D for purchase!
> After spending around 50 hours designing and prototyping I am charging a few bucks, hope you like it!
> Details in the Cults3D description.
> https://cults3d.com/en/3d-model/gadget/chord-mojo-hiby-r3-case



fair price for your effort


----------



## dakanao

Chord Mojo with the HD 650/6xx, such liquidy highs.


----------



## greatwhite58

dakanao said:


> Chord Mojo with the HD 650/6xx, such liquidy highs.


Indeed it’s a lovely combo.


----------



## organ_donor

My mojo is completely died after 3 years.

First battery died. I remove the battery and play only with cable attached.

After a good 1 month it dies again, even with power supply from PC. It can be turned on but will switch off immediately after the click sound.

Any remedy?


----------



## surfgeorge

organ_donor said:


> My mojo is completely died after 3 years.
> 
> First battery died. I remove the battery and play only with cable attached.
> 
> ...



Did I get that right - you removed the battery and ran the Mojo connected to a PC via the micro-USB charging line?
The Mojo battery  has 2-cells with 8,4V at full charge, 7,2V empty.
The USB voltage supply delivers 5V.

The behavior you are describing sounds like thermal shutdown.
I'd contact Chord support, they should be able to tell you what to do.
Good luck!


----------



## organ_donor (Aug 20, 2018)

surfgeorge said:


> Did I get that right - you removed the battery and ran the Mojo connected to a PC via the micro-USB charging line?
> The Mojo battery  has 2-cells with 8,4V at full charge, 7,2V empty.
> The USB voltage supply delivers 5V.
> 
> ...



Yup that was how I ran the mojo for the last one month. Sorry may I know what exactly is the thermal shutdown, can you elaborate more? I have the R3 too standby to use with my mojo 

*My unit is cold and it still turns off whenever I turn it on.


----------



## surfgeorge

organ_donor said:


> Yup that was how I ran the mojo for the last one month. Sorry may I know what exactly is the thermal shutdown, can you elaborate more? I have the R3 too standby to use with my mojo
> 
> *My unit is cold and it still turns off whenever I turn it on.



The Mojo has some thermal protection that shuts it down before getting too hot.
But since it worked for a month and then stopped it sounds like some defect.

The thing is, the battery in the Mojo has 2 cells with 7,2...8,4V, the USB supplies 5V, and there must be a charging circuit between the USB input and the battery.
In these charging circuits there's a closed loop control, that first controls the current until the battery reaches its maximum voltage, then reduces the current to keep the voltage at that value.
I am not an electronics engineer, so I don't know how the circuit will react to being operated without the battery. Chord support is said to be very helpful, and I think it's your best bet.

I hope it will be fine after installing a new battery.


----------



## miketlse

organ_donor said:


> Yup that was how I ran the mojo for the last one month. Sorry may I know what exactly is the thermal shutdown, can you elaborate more? I have the R3 too standby to use with my mojo
> 
> *My unit is cold and it still turns off whenever I turn it on.


The question as to whether it is possible to operate the mojo without a battery, has been debated within this thread, and I think chord's advice is to not try it. The explanation might be in the faq in post #3, otherwise it is probably in a post by Mojo ideas or Rob Watts.


----------



## cirodts

I use the mojo connected to my lg v20 "usb otg" and I'm very satisfied with the sound, but if instead of v20 I connect an ak70 as source I will have a better sound?


----------



## Dimitris

Can someone recommend a mini USB to mini USB and a mini USB to USB C cable I can use with my android tablet and phone? They need to be reasonably priced.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Dimitris said:


> Can someone recommend a mini USB to mini USB and a mini USB to USB C cable I can use with my android tablet and phone? They need to be reasonably priced.


I hope you meant micro USB.
Fiio CL06 - USB-C to Micro-USB
Fiio ML06 - Micro USB to Micro USB.

Both are < $15 each.


----------



## Dimitris

Thank you


----------



## cirodts

mathi8vadhanan said:


> I hope you meant micro USB.
> Fiio CL06 - USB-C to Micro-USB
> Fiio ML06 - Micro USB to Micro USB.
> 
> Both are < $15 each.


do these wires sound good?


----------



## thefitz

Hello,

I couldn't find an answer in the FAQ. I broke one of the headphone jacks (accidentally stepped on a headphone cable when it was plugged in) - I cracked the harness and now one of the headphone jacks only works if you hold the cable a certain way. Any idea on how I can get this fixed? Is this something I can do without soldering?


----------



## miketlse

thefitz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I couldn't find an answer in the FAQ. I broke one of the headphone jacks (accidentally stepped on a headphone cable when it was plugged in) - I cracked the harness and now one of the headphone jacks only works if you hold the cable a certain way. Any idea on how I can get this fixed? Is this something I can do without soldering?


Do you mean the plug on the headphone cable is broken, or the socket in the mojo is broken?


----------



## thefitz

The headphone jack on the Mojo is broken. I stepped on the plug of the cable with my big toe when it was plugged in, and I heard a nice plastic crack sound. The housing of the Mojo's input jack is broken now. It still works when I fiddle the jack around though. 

The other jack is fine, but if there's a simple way for me to replace the 1/8" jack, I'd like to.


----------



## miketlse

thefitz said:


> The headphone jack on the Mojo is broken. I stepped on the plug of the cable with my big toe when it was plugged in, and I heard a nice plastic crack sound. The housing of the Mojo's input jack is broken now. It still works when I fiddle the jack around though.
> 
> The other jack is fine, but if there's a simple way for me to replace the 1/8" jack, I'd like to.


Resoldering the output jacks is not too difficult, because there is plenty of free space
https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/8123704_thumb.jpg.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2469#post-14401805
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2470#post-14402141
Trying to resolder the usb inputs is much more difficult, and is usually a return to Chord for repair solution.


----------



## thefitz

miketlse said:


> Resoldering the output jacks is not too difficult, because there is plenty of free space
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/8123704_thumb.jpg.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2469#post-14401805
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2470#post-14402141
> Trying to resolder the usb inputs is much more difficult, and is usually a return to Chord for repair solution.



Thanks! It's the left/smaller jack too. Didn't realize there was so much room.... maybe I can try some sort of adhesive option first.


----------



## greatwhite58

Very pleased with this combination of Shanling M0 and HD650's.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

aross215 said:


> I no longer have red balls. Now I have red, green and blue balls.



Moderators! Forum sticky!


----------



## surfgeorge

Very pleased with this combination of HiBy R3, Mojo and AudioQuest NightOwl as well!
Nice "Sound-Brick", really good usability and wonderfully enjoyable portable music!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

cirodts said:


> do these wires sound good?


I have the CL06 to connect M0 to Mojo/Hugo.
They do the job just fine. Not a believer of digital  cables affecting sound.


----------



## dricas_007

Hi I realized my mojo when fully charged blue light to green light lasted only approx 30 mins...and when it hit red only 10 mins toward blinking red before out of power. Whole process seem less than 4.5 hours...is the battery faulty 

Bought only for 3 months...hmm. Please advise, appreciate it thanks


----------



## surfgeorge

dricas_007 said:


> Hi I realized my mojo when fully charged blue light to green light lasted only approx 30 mins...and when it hit red only 10 mins toward blinking red before out of power. Whole process seem less than 4.5 hours...is the battery faulty
> 
> Bought only for 3 months...hmm. Please advise, appreciate it thanks



There's a lot of information on the battery in this thread. 4,5 hours is very short, sounds like aged battery.
Most if not all who had that premature battery aging used the Mojo as a desktop DAC/Amp, keeping it connected to the charger and using it at the same time.

In any case, I would change the battery. If it puffs, it can create enough pressure to deform the housing, and I don't even want to think of that pressure on the PCB...


----------



## Pimsilveira

greatwhite58 said:


> Very pleased with this combination of Shanling M0 and HD650's.


Very nice indeed!!
Is that the L2 cable from Shanling?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

dricas_007 said:


> Hi I realized my mojo when fully charged blue light to green light lasted only approx 30 mins...and when it hit red only 10 mins toward blinking red before out of power. Whole process seem less than 4.5 hours...is the battery faulty
> 
> Bought only for 3 months...hmm. Please advise, appreciate it thanks


One of the cell might be giving up. It's better to open(just 8 hex screws at the bottom) and check for swollen battery.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

surfgeorge said:


> Very pleased with this combination of HiBy R3, Mojo and AudioQuest NightOwl as well!
> Nice "Sound-Brick", really good usability and wonderfully enjoyable portable music!


Looks very nice. All you need is a ultra-short USB-C to Micro-USB ribbon cable from AE.






Also, Mojo's bottom face (close to PCB) get much hotter than the top. Mojo's top face stacked to Hiby's bottom, would help with Mojo running cooler.


----------



## greatwhite58

Pimsilveira said:


> Very nice indeed!!
> Is that the L2 cable from Shanling?


Yep that’s the cable, a nicely made cable too.


----------



## OK-Guy

dricas_007 said:


> Hi I realized my mojo when fully charged blue light to green light lasted only approx 30 mins...and when it hit red only 10 mins toward blinking red before out of power. Whole process seem less than 4.5 hours...is the battery faulty
> 
> Bought only for 3 months...hmm. Please advise, appreciate it thanks



in the first instance I would urge you to contact your Chord-Dealer to seek advice and resolve any problem you maybe experiencing... hth.


----------



## miketlse

dricas_007 said:


> Hi I realized my mojo when fully charged blue light to green light lasted only approx 30 mins...and when it hit red only 10 mins toward blinking red before out of power. Whole process seem less than 4.5 hours...is the battery faulty
> 
> Bought only for 3 months...hmm. Please advise, appreciate it thanks


It is possible that the battery management circuit needs recalibration.  Contact chord customer support, and see what they say.


----------



## cirodts

A simple question: if I connect to the mojo a smartphone lg v20 or an astell & kerm 380 will I have in both cases the same quality of sound?


----------



## CoCostanza

cirodts said:


> A simple question: if I connect to the mojo a smartphone lg v20 or an astell & kerm 380 will I have in both cases the same quality of sound?


My experience:
The device itself doesnt matter but different apps sounds different.
Usb audio pro sounds bright.
Hibymusic more bass.
Onkyo player somewhere in between.
With different headphobes I use different apps


----------



## cirodts

CoCostanza said:


> My experience:
> The device itself doesnt matter but different apps sounds different.
> Usb audio pro sounds bright.
> Hibymusic more bass.
> ...


thank you


----------



## gimmeheadroom

CoCostanza said:


> My experience:
> The device itself doesnt matter but different apps sounds different.
> Usb audio pro sounds bright.
> Hibymusic more bass.
> ...



Thanks I wanted to ask about this also. I have a tablet with AKM 4376 and it sounds great through its speakers but surprisingly not so great through IEMs. I was wondering the best way to use it to play Tidal through my Mojo.

Any suggestions for this guys? Thanks


----------



## maxh22

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks I wanted to ask about this also. I have a tablet with AKM 4376 and it sounds great through its speakers but surprisingly not so great through IEMs. I was wondering the best way to use it to play Tidal through my Mojo.
> 
> Any suggestions for this guys? Thanks



What’s the name and model of your tablet?


----------



## gazzington

surfgeorge said:


> Very pleased with this combination of HiBy R3, Mojo and AudioQuest NightOwl as well!
> Nice "Sound-Brick", really good usability and wonderfully enjoyable portable music!


Where did you get the green casing from?


----------



## rhern213 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a line out volume control question.

I'm currently using my chord mojo as a source to a CA-CXA80 intergrated amp. I'm interested in upgrading to a CA-851W which is a power amp with no volume control. The mojo sits next to the amp so for obvious practical reasons I can't get up and walk over to the table every time I want to control the volume.

My question is if I can some way connect a pre-amp before the mojo but still have the pre-amp control the volume? So Pre-amp -> Mojo -> Power Amp, but the pre-amp would still control the volume. I know the mojo's DAC and op-amp are mated together and you can't bypass it like a traditional DAC/Amp combo which is what makes this seem not doable.

I figure that no matter what I set the volume at on the pre-amp the mojo will regulate the output to the power amp to whatever it's own volume voltage is, but maybe I'm wrong about this?

Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## jarnopp

rhern213 said:


> I have a line out volume control question.
> 
> I'm currently using my chord mojo as a source to a CA-CXA80 intergrated amp. I'm interested in upgrading to a CA-851W which is a power amp with no volume control. The mojo sits next to the amp so for obvious practical reasons I can't get up and walk over to the table every time I want to control the volume.
> 
> ...



The Mojo will output a fixed volume level based on the volume setting, and should be at least as transparent as any other source component, based on its design. The so called “line out mode” (hold both vol buttons down when turning on) is a short cut to the 3V output setting. This may be hot for some preamp inputs, in which case 4 clicks of the down volume will give you a more traditional ~2V (1.9V), and you can certainly adjust from there. 

Question:  if you are using a pream between Mojo and amp, where will the preamp be located that will be more convenient?  Maybe a longer run from Mojo to amp would work as well?


----------



## rhern213 (Aug 22, 2018)

jarnopp said:


> The Mojo will output a fixed volume level based on the volume setting, and should be at least as transparent as any other source component, based on its design. The so called “line out mode” (hold both vol buttons down when turning on) is a short cut to the 3V output setting. This may be hot for some preamp inputs, in which case 4 clicks of the down volume will give you a more traditional ~2V (1.9V), and you can certainly adjust from there.
> 
> Question:  if you are using a pream between Mojo and amp, where will the preamp be located that will be more convenient?  Maybe a longer run from Mojo to amp would work as well?



Well what I want to do is place the pre-amp before the Mojo, so the mojo would be in the middle.

The pre-amp is a combo network streamer that's why I want to place it before and would be the source. I want the pre-amp to then go into the mojo, and then the mojo output to the power amp. If I put the mojo first in the line then I figure the network streamer would use it's own internal DAC and send that to the power amp.

The amp is about 16ft from where I sit and it's just an overall PITA to have it setup that way, I would rather just leave it as is or eliminate the mojo completely from the chain if that's the only way to go about it. But I want to try and keep the mojo running as the DAC if at all possible.


----------



## jarnopp

rhern213 said:


> Well what I want to do is place the pre-amp before the Mojo, so the mojo would be in the middle.
> 
> The pre-amp is a combo network streamer that's why I want to place it before and would be the source. I want the pre-amp to then go into the mojo, and then the mojo output to the power amp. If I put the mojo first in the line then the network streamer would use the pre-amp's DAC.
> 
> The amp is about 16ft from where I sit and it's just an overall PITA to have it setup that way, I would rather just leave it as is or eliminate the mojo completely from the chain if that's the only way to go about it. But I want to try and keep the mojo running as the DAC if at all possible.



That would work it your streamer/preamp has a digital output, because Mojo doesn’t have an analog input - only digital.  Then, you would have to see if the volume on the streamer/preamp was didgital and active in the digital output, or only through the analog output (in which case you would still end up using the Mojo for volume control). Or, alternately, you could use whatever app you are using to control the streamer for digital volume control (e.g., Roon or whatever), for a likely small price in terms of SQ.


----------



## rhern213

jarnopp said:


> That would work it your streamer/preamp has a digital output, because Mojo doesn’t have an analog input - only digital.  Then, you would have to see if the volume on the streamer/preamp was didgital and active in the digital output, or only through the analog output (in which case you would still end up using the Mojo for volume control). Or, alternately, you could use whatever app you are using to control the streamer for digital volume control (e.g., Roon or whatever), for a likely small price in terms of SQ.



Right those were my thoughts. The streamer/preamp does have toslink output, so that would go into the mojo. Even if the pre-amps volume control were digital or analog wouldn't the mojo still regulate that input volume to whatever it's own volume setting is at? And like you said I would still have to control volume through the Mojo's buttons?

I feel like if it has to be done through digital volume control then the loss in SQ would make it useless for me to go through all the trouble of upgrading.


----------



## jarnopp

rhern213 said:


> Right those were my thoughts. The streamer/preamp does have toslink output, so that would go into the mojo. Even if the pre-amps volume control were digital or analog wouldn't the mojo still regulate that input volume to whatever it's own volume setting is at? And like you said I would still have to control volume through the Mojo's buttons?
> 
> I feel like if it has to be done through digital volume control then the loss in SQ would make it useless for me to go through all the trouble of upgrading.



No, if you used digital control on the signal going into Mojo, it would attenuate the volume. Think about your phone connected to Mojo and how you can controls the volume from that. If you are feeding bit perfect to the streamer, the sound quality should not be too bad with th digital volume control, depending on what app. For convenience it may be acceptable, and for critical listening, use the Mojo volume. 

Or upgrade to Hugo2 which has a remote or th new TT2 upcoming!


----------



## rhern213 (Aug 22, 2018)

jarnopp said:


> No, if you used digital control on the signal going into Mojo, it would attenuate the volume. Think about your phone connected to Mojo and how you can controls the volume from that. If you are feeding bit perfect to the streamer, the sound quality should not be too bad with th digital volume control, depending on what app. For convenience it may be acceptable, and for critical listening, use the Mojo volume.
> 
> Or upgrade to Hugo2 which has a remote or th new TT2 upcoming!



I see, I didn't realize the Hugo had a remote. Unfortunately I wanted to try and make this work with the mojo because I don't want to spend that much for a Hugo. I actually already have a Qutest, but I'm selling it and keeping the mojo to fund the amps/speakers.

Looks like I may be asking for a bit too much from these devices.

The other scenario is maybe I'll end up liking the wolfson dac's on the cambridge audio anyway, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## jarnopp

rhern213 said:


> I see, I didn't realize the Hugo had a remote. Unfortunately I wanted to try and make this work with the mojo because I don't want to spend that much for a Hugo. I actually already have a Qutest, but I'm selling it and keeping the mojo to fund the amps/speakers.
> 
> Looks like I may be asking for a bit too much from these devices.
> 
> The other scenario is maybe I'll end up liking the wolfson dac's on the cambridge audio anyway, but I highly doubt it.



I don’t think think you are asking too much. You just need to find a configuration that works for your use cases. Since you already have Qutest, I would try the streamer digital out (if it has one) into Qutest and see how it sounds. If the streamer doesn’t have a volume/remote, try the app you are using to feed the streamer. It may sound just fine. What kind of sp Akers are you looking at?  I don’t know your total budget, how big your room is, or what you like to listen to, but if you posted that, a bunch of people here would likely be willing to offer suggestions.


----------



## rhern213

jarnopp said:


> I don’t think think you are asking too much. You just need to find a configuration that works for your use cases. Since you already have Qutest, I would try the streamer digital out (if it has one) into Qutest and see how it sounds. If the streamer doesn’t have a volume/remote, try the app you are using to feed the streamer. It may sound just fine. What kind of sp Akers are you looking at?  I don’t know your total budget, how big your room is, or what you like to listen to, but if you posted that, a bunch of people here would likely be willing to offer suggestions.



I already have the Qutest and Mojo connected this way, Auralic Mini -> Qutest/Mojo -> Amp, but it's an integrated amp with volume control so it doesn't have an issue and sounds as clean as can be. Everything's hooked up to KEF R300's in a living room that's about 20ft wide but completely open length wise.

As mentioned I'm selling the Qutest just to cut down on my cost. My idea was to see if I can get a better AMP/DAC/Streamer combo for about the same or maybe just $500 more max.


----------



## surfgeorge

gazzington said:


> Where did you get the green casing from?



This is my own 3D printed design. I have been workign on it for the last couple of weeks, and now I am starting to think about accessories like a transport/storage box and a belt clip.
PM me if you are interested!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

maxh22 said:


> What’s the name and model of your tablet?



Huwaei Mediapad M3


----------



## jarnopp

rhern213 said:


> I already have the Qutest and Mojo connected this way, Auralic Mini -> Qutest/Mojo -> Amp, but it's an integrated amp with volume control so it doesn't have an issue and sounds as clean as can be. Everything's hooked up to KEF R300's in a living room that's about 20ft wide but completely open length wise.
> 
> As mentioned I'm selling the Qutest just to cut down on my cost. My idea was to see if I can get a better AMP/DAC/Streamer combo for about the same or maybe just $500 more max.



So, I haven’t used the Aurelia Mini, but does it’s control software (“Lightning”?) have volume built in and have you tried it?  I think you are using the right DAC for home use. I wouldn’t replace Qutest with Mojo unless you also have significant portable need and don’t mind plugging and unplugging. Mojo shouldn’t be used plugged in all the time, so you’d at least have to care for charging and running on batteries. I don’t think you will be able to reduce cost and stay in the Chord DAC family. The other option would be to rework the whole system around something like the TT2, which has 18watss per channel into 8 ohms. It would replace the Qutest and integrated.  If you were upgrading speakers, you could look for something that’s pretty efficient - mid to high 90s in dB sensitivity.


----------



## surfgeorge

jarnopp said:


> So, I haven’t used the Aurelia Mini, but does it’s control software (“Lightning”?) have volume built in and have you tried it?  I think you are using the right DAC for home use. I wouldn’t replace Qutest with Mojo unless you also have significant portable need and don’t mind plugging and unplugging. Mojo shouldn’t be used plugged in all the time, so you’d at least have to care for charging and running on batteries. I don’t think you will be able to reduce cost and stay in the Chord DAC family. The other option would be to rework the whole system around something like the TT2, which has 18watss per channel into 8 ohms. It would replace the Qutest and integrated.  If you were upgrading speakers, you could look for something that’s pretty efficient - mid to high 90s in dB sensitivity.



Another option for a Chord DAC in a stereo system is the 2Qute which is being sold now around 600...700 Euro/pound
Be aware though that it has a fixed output voltage of 3Vrms and no automatic input switching like the Qutest.
Soundwise I would assume that it's between the Mojo and Qutest, since it is using the HUGO DAC.

After getting the Mojo and realizing how it blew away my almost 20 year old high-end DAC ($4000 and 15kg) I bought the 2Qute as a system DAC.
Didn't do a lot of testing, just enjoying the music, knowing I have great sound for the money....


----------



## rhern213

jarnopp said:


> So, I haven’t used the Aurelia Mini, but does it’s control software (“Lightning”?) have volume built in and have you tried it?  I think you are using the right DAC for home use. I wouldn’t replace Qutest with Mojo unless you also have significant portable need and don’t mind plugging and unplugging. Mojo shouldn’t be used plugged in all the time, so you’d at least have to care for charging and running on batteries. I don’t think you will be able to reduce cost and stay in the Chord DAC family. The other option would be to rework the whole system around something like the TT2, which has 18watss per channel into 8 ohms. It would replace the Qutest and integrated.  If you were upgrading speakers, you could look for something that’s pretty efficient - mid to high 90s in dB sensitivity.



Yeah Auralic has they're own app. It does have a built-in DAC with digital volume control but I have it bypassed since I'm just sending the toslink signal into the mojo for that.

The mojo is actually used a lot as a desktop hifi system DAC and left plugged in to the wall all the time. In other non-HP audio forums this is done quite a bit and Chord themselves say there is 0 worry about leaving the mojo plugged in permanently even with regards to degrading battery life.

The TT version is way more than I want to spend, and it also won't have nearly enough power to drive my speakers. The cost of the TT alone, even the gen.1 is the entire amount I want to spend on my whole system.

The speakers are the 1 part that's staying for sure.


----------



## rhern213

surfgeorge said:


> Another option for a Chord DAC in a stereo system is the 2Qute which is being sold now around 600...700 Euro/pound
> Be aware though that it has a fixed output voltage of 3Vrms and no automatic input switching like the Qutest.
> Soundwise I would assume that it's between the Mojo and Qutest, since it is using the HUGO DAC.
> 
> ...



Yes I was considering the 2qute as an alternative if I can snag one for a good price. That could fit in well as a compromise from the Qutest.


----------



## Mediahound

Anyone know, is the below true? This is from a Chord dealer:

"_Chord devices use trickle charging. A trickle charger always defaults the Amp/Dac circuit to DC power vs AC when plugged into the wall to charge. This provides a much cleaner, quieter sound and the unit will run off the battery until it gets to about 15% and then the charger kicks in to charge the unit again until it reaches some maximum percentage_."


----------



## rhern213

Mediahound said:


> Anyone know, is the below true? This is from a Chord dealer:
> 
> "_Chord devices use trickle charging. A trickle charger always defaults the Amp/Dac circuit to DC power vs AC when plugged into the wall to charge. This provides a much cleaner, quieter sound and the unit will run off the battery until it gets to about 15% and then the charger kicks in to charge the unit again until it reaches some maximum percentage_."



I did read this somewhere also, which is one of the reasons the mojo could safely be used plugged in all the time as a desktop amp. But I don't remember what the battery % cut-off was.


----------



## Mediahound

rhern213 said:


> I did read this somewhere also, which is one of the reasons the mojo could safely be used plugged in all the time as a desktop amp. But I don't remember what the battery % cut-off was.



Yea, I think when plugged in it doesn't use the battery down that much. Maybe to 85% or something. Because after using it while plugged in, it never charges for an amount of time like as if the battery was that empty afterwards.


----------



## gazzington

Well after a lot of pondering I've ordered a mojo this morning and some hd650 headphones.


----------



## krismusic

gazzington said:


> Well after a lot of pondering I've ordered a mojo this morning and some hd650 headphones.


Good times. Enjoy your music.


----------



## CoCostanza (Aug 24, 2018)

Sometimes this happens:
I get this interruptions, like every 2 seconds. It is clicks/pops. It usually happens after 2-3 hours when playing.
But the funny thing is ( it could be me but Im sure its not) the sound is much better. Everything sounds way better than when its not clicking/popping. These are the only times I am amazed by the sound quality exept you cant listen because of the interruptions.
Anyone have an idea what this is?
It is connected to Onkyo dp-x1a and player app is usb audio pro.


----------



## greatwhite58

gazzington said:


> Well after a lot of pondering I've ordered a mojo this morning and some hd650 headphones.


Thats what I have got and I think that it is an awesome combo. Enjoy when they arrive.


----------



## gazzington

greatwhite58 said:


> Thats what I have got and I think that it is an awesome combo. Enjoy when they arrive.


What dap do you use with this set up?


----------



## greatwhite58

gazzington said:


> What dap do you use with this set up?


I have just purchased my first one and it is a Shanling M0. I find the combo excellent.


----------



## gazzington

Ha, the same as me! I'm going to use an m0 too


----------



## gazzington

greatwhite58 said:


> I have just purchased my first one and it is a Shanling M0. I find the combo excellent.


What case have you got for your mojo? The official one is quite pricey!


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum (Aug 24, 2018)

I would like to try optical instead of USB on my Mojo (connected to an amp, using it as desktop DAC); for that purpose, is it ok to connect the toslink cable to the optical (toslink) out on the motherboard then ==> Mojo optical? Will be there a difference in sound from USB?

What I want to know though, if it is right to connect to the optical out of the motherboard (then to mojo of course) in order to playing my flac files from my PC.


----------



## maxh22

Nosce Te Ipsum said:


> I would like to try optical instead of USB on my Mojo (connected to an amp, using it as desktop DAC); for that purpose, is it ok to connect the toslink cable to the optical (toslink) out on the motherboard then ==> Mojo optical? Will be there a difference in sound from USB?
> 
> What I want to know though, if it is right to connect to the optical out of the motherboard (then to mojo of course) in order to playing my flac files from my PC.



Yes, you should try that especially if you’re using it out of a desktop pc which is rather noisy.


----------



## Mediahound

My prediction - Mojo 2 coming soon!:



Mojo ideas said:


> there may be another little surprise from Rob and Myself coming along sometime soon and But I really mean little like, kinda smallish but rather special!


----------



## maxh22

Mediahound said:


> My prediction - Mojo 2 coming soon!:



I hope so! Since JF said this is a project him and Rob have been working on it makes me think it’s probably not 2Go since JF has that all figured out..


----------



## jarnopp (Aug 24, 2018)

Mediahound said:


> My prediction - Mojo 2 coming soon!:



So, what would be new?  Double the taps (same effective tap length as Hugo?) and/or more power output?  Form factor should be the same so it continues to work with Poly.


----------



## maxh22

I’m thinking an extra button to control filter options and improvements in RFI rejection from the USB input, along with other refinements to the sound quality.

But that’s if he’s talking about Mojo 2, a big If.

I’m personally taking the whole thing with a huge grain of salt because I don’t wanna get my hopes up but eventually there will be a Mojo 2, the question is when?


----------



## Sonic Defender

maxh22 said:


> I’m thinking an extra button to control filter options and improvements in RFI rejection from the USB input, along with other refinements to the sound quality.
> 
> But that’s if he’s talking about Mojo 2, a big If.
> 
> I’m personally taking the whole thing with a huge grain of salt because I don’t wanna get my hopes up but eventually there will be a Mojo 2, the question is when?


I'll bet sooner than you think. You don't want to rush past a winner, but you also don't want to rest on past success too long either. The next Mojo will like Hugo2 have Bluetooth of course. Ultimately that is why I ended up moving past the Mojo which I really, really liked, no Bluetooth and while I understand the Poly brings more than just Bluetooth, there was no way I would spend that much cash for what in my case was just simply a need to stream. Anyway, I'm excited at the prospect of a Mojo2 and I can't help but think it will happen within a year, but obviously I have no firsthand knowledge at all, just quasi educated guessing.


----------



## scarfacegt

Hi.

How can i use the mojo with an amp/recieveer? Like the liquid carbon sdac massdrop or pioneer lx81?


----------



## miketlse

Mediahound said:


> My prediction - Mojo 2 coming soon!:


I doubt it, because you would need the next generation of more power efficient fpga to be available.
I could visualise a Mojo 1.1 iteration, using the Hugo 2 battery management code, to cure the problems some Mojo owners have had with failing batteries.
More likely the 2Go.


----------



## gazzington

How long should I charge my new mojo for? Is the white light supposed to flash on and off while charging?


----------



## STR-1

miketlse said:


> More likely the 2Go.


I understand Rob Watts has had no involvement with 2Go, so must be something else.


----------



## miketlse

gazzington said:


> How long should I charge my new mojo for? Is the white light supposed to flash on and off while charging?


Welcome to the Mojo club.
As a newby, it is a good idea to read the FAQ in post #3, because there is a lot of useful help in there.
The flashing white light means that your charger is not supplying enough current.


----------



## gazzington

I plugged in my new hd650 and the combo sounded amazing.  Such a lot of power in this little black box and the sound is incredible


----------



## miketlse

gazzington said:


> I plugged in my new hd650 and the combo sounded amazing.  Such a lot of power in this little black box and the sound is incredible


Glad you are enjoying it. Like many before you, I predict that Mojo will inspire you to revisit your music collection, and discover facets of the music that you never heard before.


----------



## gazzington

Yeap that's already started. Never heard Fleetwood Macs - rumours sound so good


----------



## miketlse

gazzington said:


> Yeap that's already started. Never heard Fleetwood Macs - rumours sound so good


Yes precisely. I remember one post that described how the shimmer of the cymbals at a certain point during Dreams, was completely new. I listened to the track in question and it is true, but I also listened to several other versions of the track, and the shimmer is not there.
So inevitably you will end up being more discriminating, as to which version of a track is available, because when faced with the option of listening to a great version, or an ordinary version, then the great version wins.


----------



## greatwhite58

gazzington said:


> What case have you got for your mojo? The official one is quite pricey!


No case yet.


----------



## scarfacegt

Anyone using it in an hifi setup or as an dac on a headphone amp? How do i use it as just and dac and connect to an amp?


----------



## miketlse

scarfacegt said:


> Anyone using it in an hifi setup or as an dac on a headphone amp? How do i use it as just and dac and connect to an amp?


Yes some owners do use it as a source for a pre-amp or amp.
There is a lot of info in the FAQ in post #3, so read that for a start, and feel free to ask any follow-on questions.
A key thing to remember, is that the line-out mode is just a short cut to the default 3V output. 3V can be a bit 'too hot' for some amplifiers, so if needed you can use the volume balls to adjust the voltage down a bit, for example to 1.9V which is close to the historical AV standard.
To set the output level to _*3*V_ ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons
together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. *This mode is not*
*remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored for safety reasons.*

↑

↑

↑
  Has anyone experienced the Mojo keeping its 3V setting even after turning off and on again? It happened twice to me. Fist time, it almost killed my Fitear 335. Luckily I notice the huge hiss at the beginning of the song and unplugged it quickly. Second time, I saw the volume balls was illuminated in violet and had to decrease the volume (usually they are pink-ish).

The Mojo remembers what volume you had last and does not reset when you turn it off.
*Line out mode is an exception, unless you have pressed a volume button while in it. Then the volume you set will be saved, if you did not change volume in Line out mode, it will not save to 3V for obvious reasons.* 


To set the output level to _*1.9*V RMS_, first follow the above guidance, to attain 3V, and then continue further, with the following:

↑
  Yes 4 clicks down will set it to 1.9v (both balls indigo). Each step is always a 1 dB change.

↑

↑

Please no worries!
However, iwas wondering if you could answer, the Mojo on line level mode - does this still run thru the Mojo's amp? from how i understand your earlier descriptions, buth the amping and DAC is done in the FPGA?
thus there is no way to truly use it as a dac without double amping?
Line level mode is just a volume preset for the volume control - nothing else changes.

Mojo has an FPGA (which is digital logic only) a discrete DAC (turning digital signals to analogue via flip-flops and resistors) and a single output amplifier - and that is it.

Conventional DAC headphone amps use differential outputs and have two I to V converters (current to voltage), a differential to single ended converter, and an output amplifier. Wrapped up with that is a analogue filter. So that's a lot of passive components and four amplifiers in the signal path. 

Because Mojo's FPGA has extensive digital filtering (at 2048 FS) and has a noise shaper that runs at a very high rate (104MHz) and uses a discrete DAC, I can keep the analogue section radically simpler, and this is one reason why Mojo is so transparent compared to all other DAC amps.

Rob 
↑

↑
@xtr4 i understand the FPGA designs makes the dac and amp essentally the same... what im really trying to get at is, can the FPGA's amp functions be bypassed so it is used simply as a DAC, and the two 3.5mm outs are true line outputs to prevent double amping
Paste
No, you need at least one amplifier to do the critical I to V conversion. Now it is possible to design a voltage only DAC (no amp at all), but they sound poor due to lots of problems - the largest being the huge amount of distortion you get doing it that way. Believe me, if I could make it simpler I would. The key that Mojo has is extremely low distortion and noise (0.00017% 3V 300 Ohms) but only one single amplifier in the signal path - and this amp combines headphone drive, filtering and I to V conversion in a single stage.

Rob 

For physically-connecting Mojo to active speakers, see: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13350#post_12423100



 

↑
  I just carried a quick amp test and my results are as follows:

*Portaphile 627x:* Sadly this amp proves to be the worst offender. Mojo has out classed this amp by a large margin. 
*Meir Audio quickstep:* This amp did not alter the sound but to me there is no point in pairing it with quickstep as Mojo alone offers far more volume than paired with quickstep.
*Wagnus Epsilon S:* Expanded the soundstage which was nice but like the other amp the amp section is just nowhere as powerful as Mojo. I felt transparency also took a hit.
*Analg2paper TR-07hp:* This was the best pairing of the lot. Like other amps the transparency took a hit but the added bonus was the bass had a nicer reverb. To my ears the bass become extended the the decay was a lot more natural. The mid-bass to my ears was reduced and sub-bass become a little more prominent. 

*Summary: *Add an amp if you like to color the sound and play around with the tuning, I see no real value in adding amp. So far I dont have any amp that is as powerful as mojo.


----------



## gazzington

miketlse said:


> Yes precisely. I remember one post that described how the shimmer of the cymbals at a certain point during Dreams, was completely new. I listened to the track in question and it is true, but I also listened to several other versions of the track, and the shimmer is not there.
> So inevitably you will end up being more discriminating, as to which version of a track is available, because when faced with the option of listening to a great version, or an ordinary version, then the great version wins.


Hey, which version is the best to your ears? I often wonder what is the best recorded album ever from an audiophiles perspective.


----------



## miketlse (Aug 26, 2018)

gazzington said:


> Hey, which version is the best to your ears? I often wonder what is the best recorded album ever from an audiophiles perspective.


This post was the start point for the interest in dreams. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mojos-greatest-hits.802832/page-12#post-13250541
This was my response, but I don't know offhand which version of the CD I listened to:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mojos-greatest-hits.802832/page-12#post-13251812
Record companies are very clever at slightly modifying a track, so that each version of the track has unique DRM. Consequently if one album is available from several streamers, plus re-releases by multiple labels, each version is probably slightly different.
The Steve Hoffman forum is a good place to find threads by audiophiles debating which release of an album is the best. Often the audiophiles cannot reach a consensus, but that is common whether the topic is cables, power supplies, ...............


----------



## OK-Guy

gazzington said:


> Hey, which version is the best to your ears? I often wonder what is the best recorded album ever from an audiophiles perspective.



Miles Davis - Kind of Blue, the holy-grail of listening for the mouse-fart during the Recording, some have gone mad during their the quest of trying hear it, be warned.


----------



## miketlse

OK-Guy said:


> Miles Davis - Kind of Blue, the holy-grail of listening for the mouse-fart during the Recording, some have gone mad during their the quest of trying hear it, be warned.


An alternative quest would be this, when listening to Dark Side of the Moon: https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...-of-the-moon-10-things-you-didnt-know-201743/
"If you listen close to the end of “Eclipse,” the album’s closing track, a passage from an orchestral version of the Beatles’ “Ticket to Ride” can be heard; the song was apparently playing in the background at the studio while Abbey Road doorman Gerry O’Driscoll (who delivered the immortal lines, “There is no dark side of the moon, really. Matter of fact, it’s all dark. The only thing that makes it look light is the sun.”) was being recorded."


----------



## Deftone

if there is going to be a mojo 2 then i can predict one beast of a hype train breaking through the portable market again


----------



## headfry (Aug 26, 2018)

I've been using the Mojo for two years now and continue to be very pleased with its
musicality and excellent, balanced performance.

All of the trolls denigrating Chord and this product (not on this site but on some others)
in my mind have been exposed as being biased, angry and wrong.

Love the Mojo, from its build quality and modern design to its fantastic sound which continues
to crush many of its similarly priced competitors....to me its custom FPGA sound really is magic!


----------



## Mediahound

Mediahound said:


> My prediction - Mojo 2 coming soon!:



Or it could be a Hugo 2 Poly attachment.


----------



## maxh22

Mojo is still just as great as ever but its been nearly three years since it was announced so it would make sense that a new model is in the works.


----------



## scarfacegt

miketlse said:


> Yes some owners do use it as a source for a pre-amp or amp.
> There is a lot of info in the FAQ in post #3, so read that for a start, and feel free to ask any follow-on questions.
> A key thing to remember, is that the line-out mode is just a short cut to the default 3V output. 3V can be a bit 'too hot' for some amplifiers, so if needed you can use the volume balls to adjust the voltage down a bit, for example to 1.9V which is close to the historical AV standard.
> To set the output level to _*3*V_ ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons
> ...



Tnx for the help


----------



## majo123 (Aug 26, 2018)

Maybe they are thinking why fix what ain't broke ?. It's still a fantastic device that for me still rivals the latest daps for audio and clearly by the activity on this thread alone is still selling well.... maybe a balanced output would be nice


----------



## jwbrent

majo123 said:


> Maybe they are thinking why fix what ain't broke ?. It's still a fantastic device that for me still rivals the latest daps for audio and clearly by the activity on this thread alone is still selling well.... maybe a balanced output would be nice



My hope is Chord releases an SE version of the Mojo with the same tap count as the Hugo 2 ... maybe for $900 or there about. I love my Mojo for its sound as well as its small size, and an improved version would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## OK-Guy

majo123 said:


> Maybe they are thinking why fix what ain't broke ?. It's still a fantastic device...



agreed, yes it is... just a reminder that several products have yet to hit 'production', so I'd put any thoughts of a Mojo-2 hitting the streets anytime soon on the backburner.


----------



## gazzington

What days do you all rec for use with the mojo? I'm using a m0 but it is a bit small on top of the mojo!


----------



## alphanumerix1

mojo2 when


----------



## Deftone

maxh22 said:


> Mojo is still just as great as ever but its been nearly three years since it was announced so it would make sense that a new model is in the works.



Rob recently mentioned that he wish he put dual data mode on Mojo so he could have used it with MScaler.

If we see a portable version of the MScaler with less taps soley for Mojo and Hugo then wouldnt it make sense to design a Mojo 2 with dual data. More reasons to update.


----------



## onsionsi

Deftone said:


> Rob recently mentioned that he wish he put dual data mode on Mojo so he could have used it with MScaler.
> 
> If we see a portable version of the MScaler with less taps soley for Mojo and Hugo then wouldnt it make sense to design a Mojo 2 with dual data. More reasons to update.



Can you post the link from Rob?


----------



## greatwhite58

gazzington said:


> What case have you got for your mojo? The official one is quite pricey!


Sorry I misread the question. I have the chord mojo case. It’s pricey but very well made.


----------



## greatwhite58

gazzington said:


> What days do you all rec for use with the mojo? I'm using a m0 but it is a bit small on top of the mojo!


Works fine for me.


----------



## kornel221

Hi , 

I know it might be of topic but I am thinking in buying mojo and just wanted to ask if it's worth upgrading from oppo ha2se.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## musickid

I said bye to my mojo today. Hugo 2 arriving in the morning. I think a portable mscaler for a mojo 2 is not possible as only 1M taps satisfy the requirements for full "mscaling" and that cannot yet be done on the small scale.


----------



## kornel221 (Aug 28, 2018)

After spending few days reading the thread I have ordered chord mojo and it's coming tomorrow.

Will post my impressions and how it compares to my oppo ha2 se.

Hope it pairs well with my hd660s


----------



## Deftone

kornel221 said:


> After spending few days reading the thread I have ordered chord mojo and it's coming tomorrow.
> 
> Will post my impressions and how it compares to my oppo ha2 se.
> 
> Hope it pairs well with my hd660s



listen to Mojo for a week and then go back to HA2


----------



## masterpfa

OK-Guy said:


> Miles Davis - Kind of Blue, the holy-grail of listening for the mouse-fart during the Recording, some have gone mad during their the quest of trying hear it, be warned.



That album along with 'Jazz at the Pawn Shop" were my first two purchases after getting my Mojo. They are still two of my go-to albums when I just want listening pleasure.


----------



## masterpfa

kornel221 said:


> After spending few days reading the thread I have ordered chord mojo and it's coming tomorrow.
> 
> Will post my impressions and how it compares to my oppo ha2 se.
> 
> Hope it pairs well with my hd660s


I hope you get to enjoy as much as many here are. 
PS make sure your doors at locked first with your back to the wall.


----------



## masterpfa (Aug 29, 2018)

gazzington said:


> What days do you all rec for use with the mojo? I'm using a m0 but it is a bit small on top of the mojo!


I have an A&K AK100





PS not a recommendation as such just an example of what I have used it with. I was for sometime looking at the Shanling M1 or M2


----------



## masterpfa

kornel221 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I know it might be of topic but I am thinking in buying mojo and just wanted to ask if it's worth upgrading from oppo ha2se.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Ooooooh yes


----------



## kornel221

masterpfa said:


> Ooooooh yes



I recieved it few hours ago , still haven't used it as I have it on charging I have read that it is best to leave it for 10 hours so still have to wait untill it's fully charged.

One thing I have noticed is that it gets quite hot when it's charging .


----------



## masterpfa (Aug 29, 2018)

kornel221 said:


> I recieved it few hours ago , still haven't used it as I have it on charging I have read that it is best to leave it for 10 hours so still have to wait untill it's fully charged.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that it gets quite hot when it's charging .



My apologies reading the messages in the wrong order.

Yes leave it to charge for the recommended 10 hours, then plug in headpbones and enjoy.

It does get hot but nothing to worry about


----------



## JaZZ (Aug 31, 2018)

kornel221 said:


> I recieved it few hours ago , still haven't used it as I have it on charging I have read that it is best to leave it for 10 hours so still have to wait untill it's fully charged.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that it gets quite hot when it's charging .


You can nevertheless listen to it for a (short) while, it doesn't hurt the Mojo, just bears the risk of a thermal shutddown (which means there's no risk of damage either way).


----------



## Ivan Reis

Are there any really serious and known inconveniences for using Hiby R3 with Mojo?


----------



## gazzington

Prob a silly question. IM playing flacs out of a m0 bit the sample rate button on the mojo is red. Why could this be?


----------



## OK-Guy

gazzington said:


> Prob a silly question. IM playing flacs out of a m0 bit the sample rate button on the mojo is red. Why could this be?



It's probably because you're playing a 44.1kHz Flac file... the sample rate ball corresponds to the kHz of the file not the format, hth


----------



## gazzington

OK-Guy said:


> It's probably because you're playing a 44.1kHz Flac file... the sample rate ball corresponds to the kHz of the file not the format, hth


Ah ok.  The colour that ball shows while playing music is the sample rate and not power left in device?


----------



## OK-Guy

gazzington said:


> Ah ok.  The colour that ball shows while playing music is the sample rate and not power left in device?



the ball is just the sample rate... the power left in the mojo is through a little hole located under the power USB, hth.


----------



## Deftone

gazzington said:


> Prob a silly question. IM playing flacs out of a m0 bit the sample rate button on the mojo is red. Why could this be?



Red is showing that your are playing the sample rate of 44.1khz

Orange is 48, Yellow is 88, Green 96 etc 

they are on the side of your Mojo box


----------



## aerosuffly (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi All,

My Mojo battery drains quickly and takes a long time to charge. Chord suggested that I contact George Meyer AV, and I got a $165 flat-rate quote for inspection and repair, including parts and labor. This seems a little high. I remember someone in the forum mentioned that Chord reduced the price of Mojo battery replacement. Has anyone sent the unit in for inspection and battery replacement? How much did you pay? Any help will be appreciated. My unit is out of warranty (2-years-old).


----------



## jarnopp

aerosuffly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Mojo battery drains quickly and takes a long time to charge. Chord suggested that I contact George Meyer AV, and I got a $165 flat-rate quote for inspection and repair, including parts and labor. This seems a little high. I remember someone in the forum mentioned that Chord reduced the price of Mojo battery replacement. Has anyone sent the unit in for inspection and battery replacement? How much did you pay? Any help will be appreciated. My unit is out of warranty (2-years-old).



If you are pretty sure it’s the battery, you are out of warranty, and can use a screwdriver, you can try this:
https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories


----------



## Deftone

aerosuffly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Mojo battery drains quickly and takes a long time to charge. Chord suggested that I contact George Meyer AV, and I got a $165 flat-rate quote for inspection and repair, including parts and labor. This seems a little high. I remember someone in the forum mentioned that Chord reduced the price of Mojo battery replacement. Has anyone sent the unit in for inspection and battery replacement? How much did you pay? Any help will be appreciated. My unit is out of warranty (2-years-old).





jarnopp said:


> If you are pretty sure it’s the battery, you are out of warranty, and can use a screwdriver, you can try this:
> https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories



Really easy to repair if you purchase this battery


----------



## surfgeorge

Ivan Reis said:


> Are there any really serious and known inconveniences for using Hiby R3 with Mojo?



I bought the R3 specifically for pairing with the Mojo.
The size is perfect, the touch screen user interface is very nice.

I made a 3D printed case for the pair and am very happy with the looks, the size and the usability.

When stacked that closely I got some RFI though, switched off Wifi in the R3 and it was gone. I did not try ferrits or other shielding.


----------



## normanl

Where can I purchase Mojo original battery replacement from the US?


----------



## OK-Guy (Sep 4, 2018)

normanl said:


> Where can I purchase Mojo original battery replacement from the US?



in the first instance you should contact your Chord-Dealer via email/phone requesting a new battery.

If you 'do not' want to deal with your local Chord Dealer (for whatever reason), I would advise that you contact Chord's Distributor in the US (Bluebird Music) and ask for advice, or contact Chord direct.


----------



## cirodts

Is it possible that the FIIO CL06 cable improves the sound compared to the original chord cable?


----------



## aerosuffly

jarnopp said:


> If you are pretty sure it’s the battery, you are out of warranty, and can use a screwdriver, you can try this:
> https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories





Deftone said:


> Really easy to repair if you purchase this battery


Thank you very much for the link. I will buy this if I cannot get one from Chord US distributor (Chord UK is helping me on this, so I will follow along for now).

Is there a proper way to check if the problem is on the battery or the charging circuit, without replacing the battery first?


----------



## Mediahound

OK-Guy said:


> If you 'do not' want to deal with your local Chord Dealer (for whatever reason), I would advise that you contact Chord's Distributor in the US (Bluebird Music) and ask for advice, or contact Chord direct.



FWIW, Chord should get a better USA distributor IMO. I've had contact with Bluebird Music on more than one occasion previously, and they were quite frankly, really bad. No other way to put it.


----------



## normanl

Mediahound said:


> FWIW, Chord should get a better USA distributor IMO. I've had contact with Bluebird Music on more than one occasion previously, and they were quite frankly, really bad. No other way to put it.


Bluebird Music is actually located in Canada instead of US. I can not find any US distributor through googling. Does anyone know where to purchase original Mojo battery replacement in the US?


----------



## Mediahound (Sep 5, 2018)

normanl said:


> Bluebird Music is actually located in Canada instead of US. I can not find any US distributor through googling. Does anyone know where to purchase original Mojo battery replacement in the US?



They service the USA too but the issue is that they will tell you they are a wholesaler and  that they do not speak to end consumers. 

Okay, fine. I then asked them if they can refer me to a USA dealer. They gave me this link to fill out on their website: https://www.bluebirdmusic.com/find-a-dealer.html

I did so, and never heard anything back. So, they're completely useless to those of us in the USA.

In the USA, the only Chord dealer I know of is Moon-Audio, so you might try contacting them: https://www.moon-audio.com

But Chord really needs to step up their game in the USA and get a more reliable distributor.

BlueBird cares only about what they perceive as THEIR customers, the authorized dealers, and will do whatever they can to not even talk to an end consumer.

@Mojo ideas


----------



## OK-Guy (Sep 5, 2018)

Mediahound said:


> Anyone know, is the below true? This is from a Chord dealer:
> 
> "_Chord devices use trickle charging. A trickle charger always defaults the Amp/Dac circuit to DC power vs AC when plugged into the wall to charge. This provides a much cleaner, quieter sound and the unit will run off the battery until it gets to about 15% and then the charger kicks in to charge the unit again until it reaches some maximum percentage_."



sorry for the delay in replying, I needed confirmation first, in reply:-

the relevant point worth covering in your post is the fact that Chord units never run off the power supply. They have their power provided in DC from the battery at all times, no matter what percentage of charge they are holding.

Chord always recommend that you disconnect the charger if the unit is not in use. This allows the battery a chance to deplete etc. Mojo will not continuously smart charge if you leave it plugged into a charger 24/7. It will always eventually run out so it has to be disconnected from the charger... hth.


----------



## Arpiben (Sep 5, 2018)

OK-Guy said:


> sorry for the delay in replying, I needed confirmation first, in reply:-
> 
> the relevant point worth covering in your post is the fact that Chord units never run off the power supply. They have their power provided in DC from the battery at all times, no matter what percentage of charge they are holding.
> 
> Chord always recommend that you disconnect the charger if the unit is not in use. This allows the battery a chance to deplete etc. Mojo will not continuously smart charge if you leave it plugged into a charger 24/7. It will always eventually run out so it has to be disconnected from the charger... hth.



Sorry for that but the message is not  in accordance with the following post(#13172).
If it has changed since , no worries, but the recommendations must be clear.



Rob Watts said:


> It was designed to run this way. If you want to maximize battery life, then turn Mojo off when not using it, with the charger connected permanently and it will be fine as the charger will disconnect automatically, and re-charge automatically when the battery voltage drops.
> 
> Rob


----------



## OK-Guy

ahaa, I'll double-check Arpiben and get back to you.


----------



## normanl

Arpiben said:


> Sorry for that but the message is not  in accordance with the following post(#13172).
> If it has changed since , no worries, but the recommendations must be clear.


It's certainly confusing. So which one is correct, disconnecting the charger or permanently connecting to the charger? Some one please verify it.


----------



## OK-Guy

normanl said:


> It's certainly confusing. So which one is correct, disconnecting the charger or permanently connecting to the charger? Some one please verify it.



as iterated in previous post... I'll be back.


----------



## Mediahound (Sep 5, 2018)

OK-Guy said:


> sorry for the delay in replying, I needed confirmation first, in reply:-
> 
> the relevant point worth covering in your post is the fact that Chord units never run off the power supply. They have their power provided in DC from the battery at all times, no matter what percentage of charge they are holding.
> 
> Chord always recommend that you disconnect the charger if the unit is not in use. This allows the battery a chance to deplete etc. Mojo will not continuously smart charge if you leave it plugged into a charger 24/7. It will always eventually run out so it has to be disconnected from the charger... hth.





Arpiben said:


> Sorry for that but the message is not  in accordance with the following post(#13172).
> If it has changed since , no worries, but the recommendations must be clear.





Rob Watts said:


> It was designed to run this way. If you want to maximize battery life, then turn Mojo off when not using it, with the charger connected permanently and it will be fine as the charger will disconnect automatically, and re-charge automatically when the battery voltage drops.






OK-Guy said:


> ahaa, I'll double-check Arpiben and get back to you.




Please at least get on the same page (so to speak) before instructing customers of something which may be *incorrect*!

Really seems like this is the least we can ask as customers. @OK-Guy @Mojo ideas @Rob Watts


----------



## analogmusic

My chord mojo is 2 years old and the battery not holding a charge as before
is it possible to obtain a battery, I don't want to ship the unit all the way back to UK for a simple thing like this?


----------



## OK-Guy

analogmusic said:


> My chord mojo is 2 years old and the battery not holding a charge as before... is it possible to obtain a battery, I don't want to ship the unit all the way back to UK for a simple thing like this?



could you please tell me where you are you based?


----------



## analogmusic (Sep 6, 2018)

I am based in Dubai, UAE.
There is a Chord Dealer, Dubai Audio, so maybe it is possible to ship the battery to the dealer?


----------



## OK-Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

Mediahound said:


> Please at least get on the same page (so to speak) before instructing customers of something which may be incorrect!… Really seems like this is the least we can ask as customers. @OK-Guy @Mojo ideas @Rob Watts



as iterated & as previously iterated before, I am seeking clarification.

you can blame me personally & not Chord for this, I've only recently joined thread to assist Chord (I've been absent from HF for a while doing other stuff, as you do).

'If' I'd known about Rob's post I would of just 'boosted' his post in reply to the original question... I sought clarity from Chord with the 'original' question and posted my reply... I am now seeking advice and will post an answer when I've heard back.

put it down to my naivety, hope that clears any confusion up.


----------



## OK-Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

analogmusic said:


> I am based in Dubai, UAE... There is a Chord Dealer, Dubai Audio, so maybe it is possible to ship the battery to the dealer?



in the first instance contact your Dealer in Dubai requesting a new battery (via phone/email)… if you get no joy please contact Chord direct (info@chordelectronics.co.uk) and they will advise/help you.

so you all know... all batteries supplied direct from Chord will incur 'Courier cost', there is nothing Chord can do about this, normal postal services 'will not' transport batteries by normal shipping methods so the only option is 'Courier' for International delivery... your Dealer should be able to help with battery replacements, so please contact them as your first 'port of call', hth.


----------



## OK-Guy

in answer to the battery conundrum... it appears confusingly that both replies are correct, here's the explanation...

Firstly, Rob's 'post' is correct, Mojo will indeed reach a point where the charger will match the current Mojo requires to remain on. No 'nett current' enters into the battery; but the battery will supply 'dynamic currents' if required. 

The Service-Technicians advice slightly contradicts Rob's because they spend lots of time speaking to customers and users. Over Mojos life span Chord have gathered use/user case feedback and noticed that customers that leave Mojo plugged in all the time and switched on find that Mojo may switch off eventually... Rob is technically correct, however if you play and charge at the same time you need to leave a period of time where Mojo is switched off to allow the battery to fully recharge. Otherwise there is the risk that the net current out of the battery is higher than the charger can supply so the battery will still run low. This also means that the charger is running in high current mode for extended time trying to replenish the battery which is not optimum.

Finally, we have a safety timer built into the charge circuit that means if the battery does not reach full capacity after a period of hours ( approximately 15 hours ) which may happen if the battery is low and you play and charge at the same time then the charger will switch off and the battery will run down. This can only be reset by unplugging and resetting the charger... hope that clears any confusion over previous post.

So in conclusion... my personal advice would be to just unplug the Mojo & Charger from the mains now & again, hth.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

OK-Guy said:


> So in conclusion... my personal advice would be to just unplug the Mojo & Charger from the mains now & again, hth.



Thanks for the detailed explanation and clearing that up.

For people who like to leave it plugged-in, I recommend getting a USB power only cable with a built-in switch, like this one from adafruit.

https://www.adafruit.com/product/2379


----------



## OK-Guy

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation and clearing that up.https://www.adafruit.com/product/2379


https://www.adafruit.com/product/2379

I'll pass your thanks onto the Technician, praise where praise is due & all that.. only the conclusion was my contribution.


----------



## RiseFall123

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation and clearing that up.
> 
> For people who like to leave it plugged-in, I recommend getting a USB power only cable with a built-in switch, like this one from adafruit.
> 
> https://www.adafruit.com/product/2379



My solution is better and i use it always connected.

I leave the charger always Plugged but i have an interructor between the electricity and the charger.

In this way also the charger is plugged off and not only the mojo.

Unluckily, as I just stated in a previous post, even with the charger off but with the mojo connected and off, the mojo “lights” randomly with all its balls. Weirdly.

Sorry for the bad english.


----------



## aerosuffly

@OK-Guy @Mojo ideas I am being tossed around between Chord UK support, dealers and Chord US distributor (Blue Bird Music) with no success in obtaining Mojo battery for self-replacement. The dealer (George Meyer AV) wants me to ship the unit to them and charge $165 for the replacement. Chord UK said they have no authority over the dealers, so they suggest that I contact Blue Bird Music. Blue Bird Music refused to deal with me, simply saying they do not deal with customer and all sale and repair are done through the dealers. I have also contacted other dealers (Moon Audio, etc.) but got no response.  Could you just give me a name and a phone number of one of your US dealer that WILL sell me Mojo battery please? Thank you.


----------



## normanl

aerosuffly said:


> @OK-Guy @Mojo ideas I am being tossed around between Chord UK support, dealers and Chord US distributor (Blue Bird Music) with no success in obtaining Mojo battery for self-replacement. The dealer (George Meyer AV) wants me to ship the unit to them and charge $165 for the replacement. Chord UK said they have no authority over the dealers, so they suggest that I contact Blue Bird Music. Blue Bird Music refused to deal with me, simply saying they do not deal with customer and all sale and repair are done through the dealers. I have also contacted other dealers (Moon Audio, etc.) but got no response.  Could you just give me a name and a phone number of one of your US dealer that WILL sell me Mojo battery please? Thank you.


The same situation and request from me too!


----------



## OK-Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

aerosuffly said:


> @OK-Guy @Mojo ideas I am being tossed around between Chord UK support, dealers and Chord US distributor (Blue Bird Music) with no success in obtaining Mojo battery for self-replacement. The dealer (George Meyer AV) wants me to ship the unit to them and charge $165 for the replacement. Chord UK said they have no authority over the dealers, so they suggest that I contact Blue Bird Music. Blue Bird Music refused to deal with me, simply saying they do not deal with customer and all sale and repair are done through the dealers. I have also contacted other dealers (Moon Audio, etc.) but got no response.  Could you just give me a name and a phone number of one of your US dealer that WILL sell me Mojo battery please? Thank you.



aerosuffly, this really is disappointing reading believe me and I apologize, unfortunately I can't do anything immediately though give me until tomorrow and hopefully I should have a solution for you & Normanl.


----------



## Bengkia369 (Sep 6, 2018)

These type of retailers that only wanted to sell their products and don't want to provide aftersale services are very irresponsible or the very least they can do is help us consumer to send in our Mojo for battery replacement or sell battery packs as spares.
I wish Chord could sell Mojo and Poly battery packs as spare parts.


----------



## Mediahound

OK-Guy said:


> aerosuffly, this really is disappointing reading believe me and I apologize, unfortunately I can't do anything immediately though give me until tomorrow and hopefully I should have a solution for you & Normanl.





Bengkia369 said:


> These type of retailers that only wanted to sell their products and don't want to provide services are very irresponsible.
> I wish Chord could sell Mojo and Poly battery packs as spare parts.



I summed up the situation (at least in the USA) above:



Mediahound said:


> They service the USA too but the issue is that they will tell you they are a wholesaler and  that they do not speak to end consumers.
> 
> Okay, fine. I then asked them if they can refer me to a USA dealer. They gave me this link to fill out on their website: https://www.bluebirdmusic.com/find-a-dealer.html
> 
> ...


----------



## OK-Guy (Sep 6, 2018)

Mediahound & all... I do take on board your criticisms and what you say in your post, I make Head-Fi'ers comments/problems/suggestions known to relevant people at Chord but I can only do so much as I don't work for them. I have a special relationship with Chord and I do make suggestions where I see a problem. Sometimes even with the best will in the world things can be difficult to implement due to the 'international' Distributor/Dealer-network processes (not using this as a excuse).

I am talking to the relevant people at Chord about resolving the replacement-battery issue in the USA, hopefully a solution will be found soon so people can purchase one, I can say no more than that as I have no ready answers.


----------



## jarnopp

OK-Guy said:


> Mediahound & all... I do take on board your criticisms and what you say in your post, I make Head-Fi'ers comments/problems/suggestions known to relevant people at Chord but I can only do so much as I don't work for them. I have a special relationship with Chord and I do make suggestions where I see a problem. Sometimes even with the best will in the world things can be difficult to implement due to the 'international' Distributor/Dealer-network processes (not using this as a excuse).
> 
> I am talking to the relevant people at Chord about resolving the replacement-battery issue in the USA, hopefully a solution will be found soon so people can purchase one, I can say no more than that as I have no ready answers.



Here’s one solution: Chord sells replacement batteries through its dealer network, like it sells cases and cable modules. 

Here’s another: dealer takes it upon th selves to do so: https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories


----------



## OK-Guy (Sep 7, 2018)

jarnopp said:


> Here’s one solution: Chord sells replacement batteries through its dealer network, like it sells cases and cable modules.



in the ideal world everything would be solved by clicking your fingers at Alexa and waiting for the 'drone' to arrive five minutes later.

I have spoken to Chord and things are progressing towards a solution, hopefully things will be sorted with Dealers next week sometime.


----------



## RiseFall123

I am in trouble with the Apple USB-Lighning cable that I need in order to use the Mojo and the iPhone.

It's the third that I buy, original from Apple, it's the third that after a few of month gets broken. I just touch it and the Mojo is disconnected from the iPhone.

There are alternative to buy instead of this, very weak and poor, Apple cable?


----------



## HONEYBOY

If you actually go to the Genius Bar, they will replace the cable at no cost as long as you have proof or purchase.


----------



## greatwhite58

RiseFall123 said:


> I am in trouble with the Apple USB-Lighning cable that I need in order to use the Mojo and the iPhone.
> 
> It's the third that I buy, original from Apple, it's the third that after a few of month gets broken. I just touch it and the Mojo is disconnected from the iPhone.
> 
> There are alternative to buy instead of this, very weak and poor, Apple cable?


Seems odd. I have had mine for two years and it’s still fine.


----------



## SteveUK

In case anyone has a similar issue, I managed to solve my intermittent coax issues. As expected, re-soldering the coax connector tabs cured the problem. It just took ages as I've been waiting for my tools to arrive in NZ from UK!


----------



## stancorrected

Mediahound said:


> They service the USA too but the issue is that they will tell you they are a wholesaler and  that they do not speak to end consumers.
> 
> Okay, fine. I then asked them if they can refer me to a USA dealer. They gave me this link to fill out on their website: https://www.bluebirdmusic.com/find-a-dealer.html
> 
> ...



I recently had a problem with my Chord Poly, and asked for help from Chord UK who referred me to Bluebird Music Although Bluebird are Toronto based (as am I ), they have an office/ distribution centre in the US, in Denver, CO, I think, and it was from there I got a replacement Poly. They seemed happy enough to deal with me directly, but I would agree the service can be quite spotty.


----------



## MeetYourMaker

Hi, should I be worried because my Mojo starts to coil whine while charging? The device is brand new, I bought it from Audio Moon, just received it today. It was charging for a few hours now that was when the coil whine sound start. Does anybody have same problem? Should I request an exchange for a new device incase mine unit was a bad one. Thanks everyone, this freaks me out I have a 3 years old O2/ODAC and never had this problem before. Thanks.


----------



## jarnopp

MeetYourMaker said:


> Hi, should I be worried because my Mojo starts to coil whine while charging? The device is brand new, I bought it from Audio Moon, just received it today. It was charging for a few hours now that was when the coil whine sound start. Does anybody have same problem? Should I request an exchange for a new device incase mine unit was a bad one. Thanks everyone, this freaks me out I have a 3 years old O2/ODAC and never had this problem before. Thanks.



The coil whine is normal, most prominently during the final 10-20 minutes of charging. No damage or defect to worry about. Use a good charger (iPad or Anker 2A seem to work well).


----------



## MeetYourMaker (Sep 9, 2018)

I found this tutorial on how to utilizing foobar2000, its very helpful for beginner like myself.

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.co...-part-3-new-experimental-sacd-plugin-v-0-9-x/

Would you recommend using method 1 (Bit perfect with DoP output) or method 2 (Bit perfect with native DSD output) or it just doesnt matter?


----------



## Focux

can someone justify for me buying the mojo over Opus 1S? price diff about $100+

hahahahaha 

v tempting


----------



## OK-Guy

Focux said:


> can someone justify for me buying the mojo over Opus 1S? price diff about $100+... hahahahaha… v tempting



full musical joy, works... honest.


----------



## Bengkia369

OK-Guy said:


> full musical joy, works... honest.


Chord ambassador sure support Chord Mojo lol...joking..
Seriously, not much DAP with the same price range have the kind of sound quality and the driving abilities of a Mojo from sensitive iems to full sized headphones.
I love Mojo till I got 2 sets.


----------



## RiseFall123

MeetYourMaker said:


> Hi, should I be worried because my Mojo starts to coil whine while charging? The device is brand new, I bought it from Audio Moon, just received it today. It was charging for a few hours now that was when the coil whine sound start. Does anybody have same problem? Should I request an exchange for a new device incase mine unit was a bad one. Thanks everyone, this freaks me out I have a 3 years old O2/ODAC and never had this problem before. Thanks.



I have the same issue, and it's normal, but sometimes I have the same whine while using/charging the mojo at the same time.


----------



## srinivasvignesh (Sep 10, 2018)

All, I am looking for an IEM recommendation to pair with Chord Mojo. I had a Shure SE846 which I enjoyed, but something that it is taken over by my wife. I looked at the Campfire Andromeda, but hear it does not pair quite well with the Mojo. The Massdrop Noble K10 drop is interesting, but it is also an old model. Could you folks help me out with IEM in 1k range that could be solid pairing for the Mojo. I listen to mostly rock music (mostly soft rock, like female vocals, some classical). A decent soundstage (need not be the largest), but a good deal of separation and detail/resolution would be nice. I cannot handle sibilance or microphonics. It is hard to go through thousands a pages (a testament to Mojo) to nail down what down I am looking for.

Could you please help me choose an IEM? From India, it is hard for me to audition IEMs in person. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 435279

srinivasvignesh said:


> All, I am looking for an IEM recommendation to pair with Chord Mojo. I had a Shure SE846 which I enjoyed, but something that it is taken over by my wife. I looked at the Campfire Andromeda, but hear it does not pair quite well with the Mojo. The Massdrop Noble K10 drop is interesting, but it is also an old model. Could you folks help me out with IEM in 1k range that could be solid pairing for the Mojo. I listen to mostly rock music (mostly soft rock, like female vocals, some classical). A decent soundstage (need not be the largest), but a good deal of separation and detail/resolution would be nice. I cannot handle sibilance or microphonics. It is hard to go through thousands a pages (a testament to Mojo) to nail down what down I am looking for.
> 
> Could you please help me choose an IEM? From India, it is hard for me to audition IEMs in person. Thanks in advance!



Another SE846. 

Or perhaps the iBasso IT04?


----------



## srinivasvignesh

Thanks. I would like to get a different flavour. SE846 also sounds a bit thick IMO affecting resolution, at least for my ears. In general, is there good consensus that the Andromeda is not a good pairing? 



SteveOliver said:


> Another SE846.
> 
> Or perhaps the iBasso IT04?


----------



## 435279

srinivasvignesh said:


> Thanks. I would like to get a different flavour. SE846 also sounds a bit thick IMO affecting resolution, at least for my ears. In general, is there good consensus that the Andromeda is not a good pairing?



I've never heard the Andromedia personally unfortunately. Did you try any of the filter mods with the 846? I'm currently using the blue filters with foam removed the trishd mod as I believe its called and it does open things up a bit to my ears anyway.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

I did. They did open, but ended up favouring the default setup. The non-default settings felt a bit artificial to my ears, at least. The 846 is still available when I need it, so would like to have something that complements, upgrades it.



SteveOliver said:


> I've never heard the Andromedia personally unfortunately. Did you try any of the filter mods with the 846? I'm currently using the blue filters with foam removed the trishd mod as I believe its called and it does open things up a bit to my ears anyway.


----------



## dontfeedphils

srinivasvignesh said:


> All, I am looking for an IEM recommendation to pair with Chord Mojo. I had a Shure SE846 which I enjoyed, but something that it is taken over by my wife. I looked at the Campfire Andromeda, but hear it does not pair quite well with the Mojo. The Massdrop Noble K10 drop is interesting, but it is also an old model. Could you folks help me out with IEM in 1k range that could be solid pairing for the Mojo. I listen to mostly rock music (mostly soft rock, like female vocals, some classical). A decent soundstage (need not be the largest), but a good deal of separation and detail/resolution would be nice. I cannot handle sibilance or microphonics. It is hard to go through thousands a pages (a testament to Mojo) to nail down what down I am looking for.
> 
> Could you please help me choose an IEM? From India, it is hard for me to audition IEMs in person. Thanks in advance!



I ran a Mojo/Andro combo for a while and really enjoyed it.  Just need to put an iFi ieMatch in-line so the OI is brought down to ~1 ohm.


----------



## harpo1

dontfeedphils said:


> I ran a Mojo/Andro combo for a while and really enjoyed it.  Just need to put an iFi ieMatch in-line so the OI is brought down to ~1 ohm.


The output impedance is below 1 ohm to begin with.


----------



## dontfeedphils

harpo1 said:


> The output impedance is below 1 ohm to begin with.



My bad, had that backwards.  I used it to bring it just above 1 ohm, since I found it too bassy straight out of the Mojo.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

dontfeedphils said:


> My bad, had that backwards.  I used it to bring it just above 1 ohm, since I found it too bassy straight out of the Mojo.



Thanks! Sounds like the CA becomes a viable combination with ieMatch. Does that also take care of the hiss (in this combination) I have heard about?


----------



## dontfeedphils

srinivasvignesh said:


> Thanks! Sounds like the CA becomes a viable combination with ieMatch. Does that also take care of the hiss (in this combination) I have heard about?



I don't recall any hiss after introducing the ieMatch into the system.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

srinivasvignesh said:


> Thanks! Sounds like the CA becomes a viable combination with ieMatch. Does that also take care of the hiss (in this combination) I have heard about?



Thanks then. It definitely looks like CA is an option, was almost on the verge of ruling it out. If anybody else any other inputs on this combination, please let me know. I do appreciate it very much. Critical because, the decision has to be right (not easy to audition, and not easy to sell from India later as well).


----------



## AndrewH13

srinivasvignesh said:


> Thanks then. It definitely looks like CA is an option, was almost on the verge of ruling it out. If anybody else any other inputs on this combination, please let me know. I do appreciate it very much. Critical because, the decision has to be right (not easy to audition, and not easy to sell from India later as well).



I didn’t find Andromeda too different from 846 with Mojo,a bit more open but quite a large shell. For something different, I would recommend ie800 or ie800S.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

AndrewH13 said:


> I didn’t find Andromeda too different from 846 with Mojo,a bit more open but quite a large shell. For something different, I would recommend ie800 or ie800S.


Thanks. How does the AKG N5005 perform with Mojo?


----------



## JaZZ

srinivasvignesh said:


> All, I am looking for an IEM recommendation to pair with Chord Mojo. I had a Shure SE846 which I enjoyed, but something that it is taken over by my wife. I looked at the Campfire Andromeda, but hear it does not pair quite well with the Mojo. The Massdrop Noble K10 drop is interesting, but it is also an old model. Could you folks help me out with IEM in 1k range that could be solid pairing for the Mojo. I listen to mostly rock music (mostly soft rock, like female vocals, some classical). A decent soundstage (need not be the largest), but a good deal of separation and detail/resolution would be nice. I cannot handle sibilance or microphonics. It is hard to go through thousands a pages (a testament to Mojo) to nail down what down I am looking for.
> 
> Could you please help me choose an IEM? From India, it is hard for me to audition IEMs in person. Thanks in advance!


Campfire Andromeda and Atlas sound great driven by the Mojo. Both can use some equalizing, though, especially for taming down the excessive region around 125 Hz. But all IEMs benefit from proper equalizing, and the SE846 is no exception. Moreover an empty filter tube does wonders in terms of clarity and airiness (combined with EQ, of course). PM me if you want some respective advice.


----------



## fordski (Sep 11, 2018)

srinivasvignesh said:


> All, I am looking for an IEM recommendation to pair with Chord Mojo. I had a Shure SE846 which I enjoyed, but something that it is taken over by my wife. I looked at the Campfire Andromeda, but hear it does not pair quite well with the Mojo. The Massdrop Noble K10 drop is interesting, but it is also an old model. Could you folks help me out with IEM in 1k range that could be solid pairing for the Mojo. I listen to mostly rock music (mostly soft rock, like female vocals, some classical). A decent soundstage (need not be the largest), but a good deal of separation and detail/resolution would be nice. I cannot handle sibilance or microphonics. It is hard to go through thousands a pages (a testament to Mojo) to nail down what down I am looking for.
> 
> Could you please help me choose an IEM? From India, it is hard for me to audition IEMs in person. Thanks in advance!



I use Noble Encores and Katanas with my Mojo and find them a great match. I have both as I still can't decide on which to keep. The Encores have a warmer signature than the Katanas but the Katanas are oh so smooth. I also owned the K10 for awhile and really liked them although I sold them before I owned the Mojo. At the mass drop price I think they are a great option. They are warmer than the Encores and have a fun sound signature. There's a reason they received 35 or so 5 star ratings on HeadFi when they first came out. Noble IEMs are not known for heavy bass but they have an extremely well balanced signature. At used prices on Headfi you should be able to get close to your budget for wither the Katana or Encore.

I empathize with you about not being able to try things out as I live in Mexico and have a similar issue with access to dealers. Good luck with your search.


----------



## paulgc

srinivasvignesh said:


> All, I am looking for an IEM recommendation to pair with Chord Mojo. I had a Shure SE846 which I enjoyed, but something that it is taken over by my wife. I looked at the Campfire Andromeda, but hear it does not pair quite well with the Mojo. The Massdrop Noble K10 drop is interesting, but it is also an old model. Could you folks help me out with IEM in 1k range that could be solid pairing for the Mojo. I listen to mostly rock music (mostly soft rock, like female vocals, some classical). A decent soundstage (need not be the largest), but a good deal of separation and detail/resolution would be nice. I cannot handle sibilance or microphonics. It is hard to go through thousands a pages (a testament to Mojo) to nail down what down I am looking for.
> 
> Could you please help me choose an IEM? From India, it is hard for me to audition IEMs in person. Thanks in advance!



Campfire Atlas.


----------



## Nokizaru (Sep 11, 2018)

Guys, I want to connect Alien + DAP with Mojo. What cable I should use? This one doesn't work... https://allegro.pl/ve-interconnect-ic-hifi-cable-miedz-ofc-srebro-i6748748550.html
Maybe toslink - mini toslink?
edit: will this be OK?

https://allegro.pl/kabel-optyczny-m...-0-5m-i7414008321.html?fromVariant=7414008810

or

https://allegro.pl/kabel-optyczny-toslink-mini-jack-digital-0-5m-vita-i7507145112.html


----------



## gazzington

Well I bought a hiby R3 to transport my mojo, but when it arrived it rattled if you shook it. Bad quality. I'm going to send it back.  What do you recommend as a decent well built transport for a mojo?


----------



## cathee

gazzington said:


> Well I bought a hiby R3 to transport my mojo, but when it arrived it rattled if you shook it. Bad quality. I'm going to send it back.  What do you recommend as a decent well built transport for a mojo?



I was tempted by the Hiby R3 exactly for my Mojo. There seems to be a lot of people enjoying that specific combination with USB-C out to the COAX. 

Could you share a bit more about your experience? TIA.


----------



## gazzington

I never got that far. The build quality was not great and like I say it makes a rattley sound. I just want to change it for something else.


----------



## cathee

gazzington said:


> I never got that far. The build quality was not great and like I say it makes a rattley sound. I just want to change it for something else.



That's a shame. QC issues is the worst!


----------



## gazzington

I know, just couldn't trust getting another one. Looking at other options now.


----------



## paruchuribros

gazzington said:


> I never got that far. The build quality was not great and like I say it makes a rattley sound. I just want to change it for something else.


Sorry for your experience. I have got my HiBy R3 and with the latest firmware 1.12, it really sounds fantastic. I am using this directly with my Car audio (Toyota Solara) and iSine 20, EL-8 and Focal Elear. Stopped using Mojo in the Car and playing directly from HiBy R3.


----------



## ljbrandt

Would anyone happen to know if I can use this bluetooth receiver's optical out to feed the mojo connected to my home system?

https://www.amazon.com/Avantree-Bluetooth-Transmitter-Receiver-Simultaneously/dp/B07BQYYDNJ


----------



## DBaldock9

ljbrandt said:


> Would anyone happen to know if I can use this bluetooth receiver's optical out to feed the mojo connected to my home system?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Avantree-Bluetooth-Transmitter-Receiver-Simultaneously/dp/B07BQYYDNJ



I have one of those Avantree Oasis Plus units, but I use it the other way around - as a BT HD Transmitter (with optical input from my A/V system), sending music to my Radsone ES100 BT HD Receiver/Amp.
It works well as a Transmitter, but I haven't tried using it as a Receiver.


----------



## greatwhite58

srinivasvignesh said:


> All, I am looking for an IEM recommendation to pair with Chord Mojo. I had a Shure SE846 which I enjoyed, but something that it is taken over by my wife. I looked at the Campfire Andromeda, but hear it does not pair quite well with the Mojo. The Massdrop Noble K10 drop is interesting, but it is also an old model. Could you folks help me out with IEM in 1k range that could be solid pairing for the Mojo. I listen to mostly rock music (mostly soft rock, like female vocals, some classical). A decent soundstage (need not be the largest), but a good deal of separation and detail/resolution would be nice. I cannot handle sibilance or microphonics. It is hard to go through thousands a pages (a testament to Mojo) to nail down what down I am looking for.
> 
> Could you please help me choose an IEM? From India, it is hard for me to audition IEMs in person. Thanks in advance!


Check some of the Empire Ears iem’s. I listened to them at canjam London and was very impressed.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

Thanks all for your recommendations, I will spend some time thinking and decide.


----------



## MeetYourMaker

Does mojo pair well with the Aeon Flow Closed. Im considering a DAP for my Aeon, budget is around 500 550. Within this price range would you recommend anything better? Tks


----------



## Skyyyeman

srinivasvignesh said:


> All, I am looking for an IEM recommendation to pair with Chord Mojo. I had a Shure SE846 which I enjoyed, but something that it is taken over by my wife. I looked at the Campfire Andromeda, but hear it does not pair quite well with the Mojo. The Massdrop Noble K10 drop is interesting, but it is also an old model. Could you folks help me out with IEM in 1k range that could be solid pairing for the Mojo. I listen to mostly rock music (mostly soft rock, like female vocals, some classical). A decent soundstage (need not be the largest), but a good deal of separation and detail/resolution would be nice. I cannot handle sibilance or microphonics. It is hard to go through thousands a pages (a testament to Mojo) to nail down what down I am looking for.
> 
> Could you please help me choose an IEM? From India, it is hard for me to audition IEMs in person. Thanks in advance!



 I know several very experienced headhphone users who think the pairing Of Mojo with Andromeda is great. And that's what I think also. I continue to use my Mojo with Andromeda. In fact, I haven't come across any headphone, in ear of full size over ear, that doesn't sound excellent with Mojo


----------



## krismusic

srinivasvignesh said:


> All, I am looking for an IEM recommendation to pair with Chord Mojo. I had a Shure SE846 which I enjoyed, but something that it is taken over by my wife. I looked at the Campfire Andromeda, but hear it does not pair quite well with the Mojo. The Massdrop Noble K10 drop is interesting, but it is also an old model. Could you folks help me out with IEM in 1k range that could be solid pairing for the Mojo. I listen to mostly rock music (mostly soft rock, like female vocals, some classical). A decent soundstage (need not be the largest), but a good deal of separation and detail/resolution would be nice. I cannot handle sibilance or microphonics. It is hard to go through thousands a pages (a testament to Mojo) to nail down what down I am looking for.
> 
> Could you please help me choose an IEM? From India, it is hard for me to audition IEMs in person. Thanks in advance!


I reckon you can't go far wrong with Noble K10 for rock. If you can find an Encore within your budget so much the better but the K10 is pretty special despite being an older model.


----------



## analogmusic

Can Mojo be safely used in desktop mode (i.e. plugged into to charger continuously)

IS the mojo like the Hugo 2 in this regard, i..e sustaining voltage kept low enough


----------



## OK-Guy

OK-Guy said:


> in answer to the battery conundrum... it appears confusingly that both replies are correct, here's the explanation...
> 
> Firstly, Rob's 'post' is correct, Mojo will indeed reach a point where the charger will match the current Mojo requires to remain on. No 'nett current' enters into the battery; but the battery will supply 'dynamic currents' if required.
> 
> ...



Analogmusic: your question was raised recently so I've boosted my previous post to advise you... you can leave Mojo on continuously but it is also recommended that you unplug the Mojo/Charger from time to time to allow the charger to reset, hth.


----------



## analogmusic

I would be very happy if the mojo could be updated to be like the Hugo 2...

Or please make a Mojo without a battery that just runs off USB charger like Qutest.


----------



## surfgeorge (Sep 16, 2018)

MeetYourMaker said:


> Does mojo pair well with the Aeon Flow Closed. Im considering a DAP for my Aeon, budget is around 500 550. Within this price range would you recommend anything better? Tks



That pairing should be really excellent.
I have the Mojo with Audioqest NightHawk and NightOwl, based on the fact that the NightHawk used to be the preferred pair of Rob Watts, the Mojo developer (and that the AQ HPs were beind sold off at really good prices)
Rob Watts has however upgraded to the AEON Closed paired with Mojo as his preferred closed HP for travelling. IMHO that is a really strong recommendation.

EDIT: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2370#post-14087863


----------



## surfgeorge (Sep 14, 2018)

cathee said:


> I was tempted by the Hiby R3 exactly for my Mojo. There seems to be a lot of people enjoying that specific combination with USB-C out to the COAX.
> 
> Could you share a bit more about your experience? TIA.



I have been using the R3 with my Mojo for a couple of months now.
I didn't like the R3 sound that much with the older FW, but the user interface and touch screen are quite good and sizewise it's a great match with the Mojo, especially with my DIY case.
I have been using it with the HiBy Coax cable and the Shanling L2 micro-USB cable, and in the beginning I found the Shanling cable to sound more open and transparent, but after the SW update I could not reproduce those differences. Mechanically the HiBy coax cable is a great solution.

Edit:
Build quality on my unit was flawless
One issue I did have is that with the Wifi in the R3 activated I had some interference which showed as a low volume background noise at regular intervals, maybe every 5...10s. that could be an issue if you are planning to use Tidal, which I have not done so far.
I only perceived this noise when stacking the R3 and Mojo, so it might be possible to shield the Mojo from the RFI with a metal plate between the R3 and the Mojo. There is 1mm of space between the units in my case, I might try putting a 1mm aluminum plate in there.

Recommended


----------



## crtexcnndrm99

A bit lost with options for cables/connectors here.

Is a usb mini to 3.5mm a thing? 

Ideally, I'd get one nice cable to use for: DP-S1 -> Mojo -> IEMs, Macbook -> Mojo -> IEMs, and (via dongle) iPhone -> Mojo -> IEMs

Apparently line-out on the Onkyo dap is only through the usb mini, it's whether that could go to 3.5mm coax (which could then be used with macbook) or whether a usb mini - usb mini is required. If there's other options.. please.


----------



## analogmusic

I am facing an issue with Mojo and USB.... when I connect it to the phone the red light switches on, but no music. tried this with different cables and Android and Macbook, same result.

With the Apple laptop, the mojo won't show anymore.

I cured this a few days ago, when switching to optical input and then the usb worked again, but now again it the phone / laptop won't recognize Mojo.

I will try the optical input when I get home, but it this a hardware or software problem?

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## bizkit

Well, my mojo/ploy has meet it’s end via a 3 year old with a fetish for flushing things down the toilet. So does anyone have word on a mojo 2 or something of the like in the pipeline? I’d hate to drop a grand on the replacement only to have a new model released in a few months.


----------



## analogmusic

so I tried optical and back to USB, and definitely not working anymore


----------



## surfgeorge

bizkit said:


> Well, my mojo/ploy has meet it’s end via a 3 year old with a fetish for flushing things down the toilet. So does anyone have word on a mojo 2 or something of the like in the pipeline? I’d hate to drop a grand on the replacement only to have a new model released in a few months.



Oh no!!!! That's a really unfitting end to a Chord Mojo 

I remember reading some statements maybe half a year ago that no Mojo 2 is in the works or planned.
It also depends on available FPGA chips, which have much longer life cycles than the consumer electronics parts.

Maybe time for a used Hugo, or even a Hugo 2?


----------



## surfgeorge

analogmusic said:


> so I tried optical and back to USB, and definitely not working anymore



Could it be a lose micro-USB connector? Mechanically the micro USB is really not such a great connector...


----------



## canali (Sep 16, 2018)

well i am selling my microrendu (1.4 upgrade) with some accessories (new unused mojo/hugo2 curious cable, dc 4 cable etc)
...my Kef LS 50 W speakers have a Roon app built in so there is no need for such.
...plus no longer listen to cans very much (if at all)...prefer live speakers.

thing is, too: the more i have my chord mojo the more i appreciate its briilliant (and deceptive) simplicity:
no worrying about upgrading cable or interconnects (transmission/noise or grounding issues etc) given it's being battery operated.
so I can enjoy great sound anywhere i am...what's not to love.
(i'm not a hardcore audiophile...increasingly i prefer the 'less is more' approach the further i go along)

i wonder if an upgraded 'mojo2' will be in the works come the Jan CSA show.


----------



## jwbrent

canali said:


> well i am selling my microrendu (1.4 upgrade) with some accessories (new curious cable, dc 4 cable etc)
> ...my Kef LS 50 W speakers have a Roon app built in so there is no need for such.
> ...plus no longer listen to cans very much (if at all)...prefer live speakers.
> 
> ...



Well, the timing is right for an upgrade sometime next year.

I have no idea how many Mojos Chord has sold, but I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s approaching 100,000. They hit it out of the ballpark with such a novel design.


----------



## miketlse

kornel221 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I know it might be of topic but I am thinking in buying mojo and just wanted to ask if it's worth upgrading from oppo ha2se.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


yes. i used to have the oppo, but i have not used it since i bought the mojo.


----------



## theveterans

I haven't listened to this combo for a while but Mojo (toslink input) + CA Vega surprised me again on how good this combo sounds. CA Vega's DD really loves Mojo's driving power. Too bad CA Andromeda hates Mojo, sounding hissy, too dark and muted treble sparkle for my ears.


----------



## JaZZ

What about the Atlas in comparison?

To my ears the Andromeda doesn't lack treble sparkle (at all), it's just that the broad 6½ dB hump at 125 Hz clouds it. I for one never rely on the factory settings of IEMs and headphones, and here the correction is easy.


----------



## theveterans (Sep 16, 2018)

JaZZ said:


> What about the Atlas in comparison?
> 
> To my ears the Andromeda doesn't lack treble sparkle (at all), it's just that the broad 6½ dB hump at 125 Hz clouds it. I for one never rely on the factory settings of IEMs and headphones, and here the correction is easy.



That’s why I use a DAP (iPod Touch 6th gen) with higher OI (1.7 ohms) for my CA Andromeda since that midbass boominess is 100% eliminated while the treble is now slightly forward and more sprarkly sounding which I prefer.

Atlas should behave like Vega but I didn’t have a chance to pair it with Mojo when I demoed it on CanJam. Mojo makes Vega’s bass tighter yet more impactful and tonally better while the upper mids and treble are smoother but not rolled off


----------



## JaZZ (Sep 16, 2018)

So the Sennheiser HDV 820 trick, just with reversed effect... Anyway, hard to believe – from an electrical point of view – that 1.7 Ω do enough on a 12.8 Ω load. Certainly not 6½ dB. Also, I wouldn't sacrifice the better DAC/amp in favor of such a crude equalizing method.

Again, what do you think of the Atlas, compared to the Vega? BTW, I don't hear any hiss from the Mojo, neither with SE846 nor with Andromeda (which have about the same sensitivity). This with 68 year old ears.


----------



## theveterans

In terms of sound signature, Atlas has deeper bass and smoother treble without the  sibilance that you get with Vega based on the Sony NW-WM1Z DAP’s output. It’s a tie for me where I prefer the Vega with EDM/pop while Atlas on classical (better mids and treble tonality for me).

Vega has no hiss at all with Mojo but with Andromeda it’s very apparent when listening to quiet tracks


----------



## MeetYourMaker (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi. Would you recommend ASIO over WASAPI ? Somehow ASIO sounds better in my opinion. I am using Mojo + Jriver. Tks


----------



## surfgeorge

jwbrent said:


> Well, the timing is right for an upgrade sometime next year.
> 
> I have no idea how many Mojos Chord has sold, but I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s approaching 100,000. They hit it out of the ballpark with such a novel design.



Serial numbers in the 50.000s were seen, mine has 46.xxx and I bought it new this year, but from an Ebay seller in UK which could mean that it has been sitting around for a while.
If someone really wants to know if a Mojo 2 is possible he could research if there's a new FPGA chip generation with higher performance at similar power consumption.
That would be the precondition for an update of the Mojo.


----------



## bizkit (Sep 17, 2018)

surfgeorge said:


> Oh no!!!! That's a really unfitting end to a Chord Mojo
> 
> I remember reading some statements maybe half a year ago that no Mojo 2 is in the works or planned.
> It also depends on available FPGA chips, which have much longer life cycles than the consumer electronics parts.
> ...



I already have a Hugo 2, but it's size makes it a bit much for pocket use.The HiFman R2R2000 is what I'm currently eyeing as replacement due to the streaming capabilities being exactly what I'm looking for in a  new mobile dac/amp. However, it's firmware seems to be full of problems that do not reflect it's price point. So, I'm left dreaming of something from Chord of similar size and capabilities. Hopefully we get some kind announcement in the coming weeks.


----------



## miketlse

Mediahound said:


> They service the USA too but the issue is that they will tell you they are a wholesaler and  that they do not speak to end consumers.
> 
> Okay, fine. I then asked them if they can refer me to a USA dealer. They gave me this link to fill out on their website: https://www.bluebirdmusic.com/find-a-dealer.html
> 
> ...


Bluebird certainly got a bad press in the early days, but have become more end customer focused, and contribute to the Poly thread, for example https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-443#post-14027958


----------



## GreenBow

CoCostanza said:


> Sometimes this happens:
> I get this interruptions, like every 2 seconds. It is clicks/pops. It usually happens after 2-3 hours when playing.
> But the funny thing is ( it could be me but Im sure its not) the sound is much better. Everything sounds way better than when its not clicking/popping. These are the only times I am amazed by the sound quality exept you cant listen because of the interruptions.
> Anyone have an idea what this is?
> It is connected to Onkyo dp-x1a and player app is usb audio pro.



I used to get the odd clicks and pops on my Mojo, when connected to PC. When I bought a music player that allowed me to set 'bit-prefect' output, it cured it.


----------



## maxh22

Took a few weeks off from listening to Mojo, listened to it again yesterday and it still continues to impress and engage me. It compliments Hugo TT very well with its more upfront presentation.


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 22, 2018)

I recently got a pair of AKG N40 in-ear headphones. (MSRP £350, but often on sale for anywhere near £250.) They sounded a bit rough straight out of the box, (unless it was me). They had me curious. Maybe two to three hours later they were showing good colours. Now I have about twelve hours listening on them.

The pairing with Mojo is perfect. For the price I can not imagine a better pairing. ... (The N40 pair perfectly with my/the Hugo 2 too. It seems to be a pairing with Chord DACs.)


I always loved the Mojo and used for a couple of years before buying the Hugo 2. Since having a Hugo 2 I generally use that. I listen mostly with an amplifier and Dynaudio Emit M10 speakers on my desktop. The difference between Mojo and Hugo 2 is to me more distinguishable on amplifier and speakers. Probably because the sound-staging and spacing leaps out, and all those extra details in are in front of you with Hugo 2. The Mojo was good; very good. However it lacked just a fraction tonal neutrality in this pairing. It also pointed the way to what more detail resolution would be like.

Bearing in both the Mojo and the Hugo 2 are components technically above my amplifier and speakers. Going on price performance. Mojo excellent for £400, Hugo 2 £1800, Rega Brio amplifier £600, and Emit M10 £500. .. It meant that the amplifier and speakers were holding back both Mojo and Hugo 2.

I have a similar situation with headphones. My new AKG N40 are my most expensive and best rated. .. The point I am making is that the quality, pairing - synergy, and leap with the AKG N40 was not foreseen. I can't explain the synergy. It's just perfect!

I already loved my Mojo and got an emotional response just seeing and holding it. The AKG N40 pairing is adding even more to that.


I know I am experiencing this from one perspective. That being, I have only heard one pair of in-ear headphones at this price point. ... In all honesty and reality though, I can not imagine a better synergy - paring. ..... Music seems alive, wrought with emotion when needed, accurate, and finely detailed.

When I change from the Mojo to the Hugo 2. The difference is a finer, smoother, more accurate reproduction. I get the obvious impression though, that better quality headphones would bring out even more with the Hugo 2. The pairing is non-the-less synergy-wise, prefect.


----------



## bobeau

theveterans said:


> I haven't listened to this combo for a while but Mojo (toslink input) + CA Vega surprised me again on how good this combo sounds. CA Vega's DD really loves Mojo's driving power. Too bad CA Andromeda hates Mojo, sounding hissy, too dark and muted treble sparkle for my ears.



Interesting, I'm the other way there - prefer the Andromeda with the mojo, not as much as a fan with the Vega (too thick/syrupy for me).


----------



## theveterans

bobeau said:


> Interesting, I'm the other way there - prefer the Andromeda with the mojo, not as much as a fan with the Vega (too thick/syrupy for me).



We definitely have different ears and sound signature preferences


----------



## RiseFall123

I am experimenting an issue with the mojo.

It’s in orange battery state.

I turn on in level out mode and at the same time it’s on charge (2a charger).

After 1 hour or less it... turn off!

It’s the third time it happens.

Why this behaviour?


----------



## haoyuan

RiseFall123 said:


> I am experimenting an issue with the mojo.
> 
> It’s in orange battery state.
> 
> ...


Possibly overheat protection.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> I am experimenting an issue with the mojo.
> 
> It’s in orange battery state.
> 
> ...


Does the mojo feel very hot, just before it shuts down?
Charging your mojo from a low battery, whilst playing music will always generate the most heat.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

JaZZ said:


> So the Sennheiser HDV 820 trick, just with reversed effect... Anyway, hard to believe – from an electrical point of view – that 1.7 Ω do enough on a 12.8 Ω load. Certainly not 6½ dB. Also, I wouldn't sacrifice the better DAC/amp in favor of such a crude equalizing method.
> 
> Again, what do you think of the Atlas, compared to the Vega? BTW, I don't hear any hiss from the Mojo, neither with SE846 nor with Andromeda (which have about the same sensitivity). This with 68 year old ears.



I calculate about 2dB from max attenuation in the bass to min attenuation at 8-9kHz based on this impedance response graph and 1.7 ohm output impedance


----------



## RiseFall123

haoyuan said:


> Possibly overheat protection.





miketlse said:


> Does the mojo feel very hot, just before it shuts down?
> Charging your mojo from a low battery, whilst playing music will always generate the most heat.



Yes it is very hot.

I didn’t think about it.


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> Yes it is very hot.
> 
> I didn’t think about it.


Easy to forget about it, but it does catch owners out sometimes.
Fully charge your mojo, and hopefully that will cure the issue.


----------



## CoCostanza

My Mojo needs round 1 to 1,5h warming up before it sounds good. Is that normal?


----------



## RiseFall123

miketlse said:


> Easy to forget about it, but it does catch owners out sometimes.
> Fully charge your mojo, and hopefully that will cure the issue.



To me it’s an issue. Usually I use the Mojo with speakers system during the day and then I want to use it as hp amplifier for the night. That’s why I would like to charge and play at the same time over the day.


----------



## Nokizaru

CoCostanza said:


> My Mojo needs round 1 to 1,5h warming up before it sounds good. Is that normal?



it's Your ears Bro ;D


----------



## maxh22

CoCostanza said:


> My Mojo needs round 1 to 1,5h warming up before it sounds good. Is that normal?



IMO after 10 mins Mojo sounds its best


----------



## miketlse

maxh22 said:


> IMO after 10 mins Mojo sounds its best


Reminded me of winter walks through the woods, looking for mushrooms.
At first everything looks the same in all directions, just hundreds of metres of brown leaf litter.
However after about ten minutes, my brain must get used to analysing all this visual information, because only then do I start to spot mushrooms clear as daylight, with no difficulty.
Maybe a similar transformation is taking place with your brain, when you listen to Mojo. Maybe a ten minute 'warm up music track' is a good idea for others as well.
I think I shall test this hypothesis.


----------



## maxh22

miketlse said:


> Reminded me of winter walks through the woods, looking for mushrooms.
> At first everything looks the same in all directions, just hundreds of metres of brown leaf litter.
> However after about ten minutes, my brain must get used to analysing all this visual information, because only then do I start to spot mushrooms clear as daylight, with no difficulty.
> Maybe a similar transformation is taking place with your brain, when you listen to Mojo. Maybe a ten minute 'warm up music track' is a good idea for others as well.
> I think I shall test this hypothesis.



I haven't done a lot of testing but the difference I notice time after time between a 'cold' Mojo and 'warmed up' Mojo mainly has to do with how fleshed out the phantom images sound, after 10 mins they are more fleshed out and the sound is better but the difference certainly isn't night and day.

I use to turn Mojo on and wait 10 mins before listening just to make sure it would sound as good as it can.

Speaking of mushrooms, did you ever end up finding magic mushrooms in those woods?


----------



## JaZZ (Sep 23, 2018)

Mmmhhh...  mushrooms... one of my favorite albums of late.


----------



## bikutoru (Sep 23, 2018)

I use to turn my brain on and wait 10 mins before listening just to make sure it would sound as good as it can.
Now I just listen as soon as the Mojo is on and let my brain warms up to it as it goes.


----------



## maxh22

bikutoru said:


> I use to turn my brain on and wait 10 mins before listening just to make sure it would sound as good as it can.
> Now I just listen as soon as the Mojo is on and let my brain warm up to it as it goes.



Funniest thing I’ve read in a while, thank you!

At this point your brain has a Mojo of its own!


----------



## flargosa (Sep 24, 2018)

Anybody have issues connecting the Mojo to the iPhone via the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter after the most recent iOS update?  Well anyway, mine no longer works, doesn't connect to my Hugo or Mojo both my iPad and iPhone.  I'm hoping the usb camera adapter is the issue.


----------



## miketlse

flargosa said:


> Anybody have issues connecting the Mojo to the iPhone via the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter after the most recent iOS update?  Well anyway, mine no longer works, doesn't connect to my Hugo or Mojo both my iPad and iPhone.  I'm hoping the usb camera adapter is the issue.


It is quite common for apple updates to stop adapters working, but sometimes they start working again after the next apple bug fix a few days later.


----------



## RiseFall123

CoCostanza said:


> My Mojo needs round 1 to 1,5h warming up before it sounds good. Is that normal?



With my previous loudspeakers and in level out mode, I notice that after 30 minuts (or less) the sound became from warm to more bright. I don't think it's my brain because I liked more the Mojo in the first 30 minutes. This happened only with that loudspeakers and not with headphones.



flargosa said:


> Anybody have issues connecting the Mojo to the iPhone via the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter after the most recent iOS update?  Well anyway, mine no longer works, doesn't connect to my Hugo or Mojo both my iPad and iPhone.  I'm hoping the usb camera adapter is the issue.



Do you mean iOS 12? I didn't update. But my second camera adapter is broken and I have to buy my third. They are all Apple originals.



miketlse said:


> It is quite common for apple updates to stop adapters working, but sometimes they start working again after the next apple bug fix a few days later.



That's why we must wait to update our iOS when the new is out.


----------



## bobeau (Sep 24, 2018)

flargosa said:


> Anybody have issues connecting the Mojo to the iPhone via the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter after the most recent iOS update?  Well anyway, mine no longer works, doesn't connect to my Hugo or Mojo both my iPad and iPhone.  I'm hoping the usb camera adapter is the issue.



FWIW, my Meenova cable (CCK emulation embedded) works fine with iOS 12.  I listened to my 6SE -> Mojo -> KSE1200 for about 2 hours last night without any issues.  I probably have a couple hundred hours of listening with it without issue since I picked it up last April. 

http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## headfry

flargosa said:


> Anybody have issues connecting the Mojo to the iPhone via the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter after the most recent iOS update?  Well anyway, mine no longer works, doesn't connect to my Hugo or Mojo both my iPad and iPhone.  I'm hoping the usb camera adapter is the issue.



No problem here, note that I am using the newer Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter,
I found the original CCK was unreliable - would break after a few months - but the USB 3
one has lasted me so far more than a year and a half. If you're already using this adapter,
not sure what the issue is.


----------



## bikutoru

RiseFall123 said:


> This happened only with that loudspeakers and not with headphones.


If it happens only with loudspeakers and not headphones, I'd suspect it is your amp and not the Mojo that does something. Of course unless you connect your speakers directly to the Mojo.


----------



## Adu

flargosa said:


> Anybody have issues connecting the Mojo to the iPhone via the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter after the most recent iOS update?  Well anyway, mine no longer works, doesn't connect to my Hugo or Mojo both my iPad and iPhone.  I'm hoping the usb camera adapter is the issue.


 
I don't have issues connecting the Mojo to my iPhone 6S (A1633) with iOS 12.1.


----------



## jwbrent

I bought my silver cable from Zee’s Music which has the CCK chip built in ... just checked, no problems with iOS12.


----------



## onsionsi

jwbrent said:


> I bought my silver cable from Zee’s Music which has the CCK chip built in ... just checked, no problems with iOS12.



If you don't mind can you post the link for this cable?


----------



## jwbrent

onsionsi said:


> If you don't mind can you post the link for this cable?



Sure!


----------



## bobeau

onsionsi said:


> If you don't mind can you post the link for this cable?



FWIW, the one I posted earlier today works great and is only $15.


----------



## jwbrent (Sep 24, 2018)

bobeau said:


> FWIW, the one I posted earlier today works great and is only $15.



The Zee’s Music cable is OCC silver plated copper, hence the higher cost.


----------



## bobeau (Sep 24, 2018)

jwbrent said:


> The Zee’s Music cable is OCC silver plated copper, hence the higher cost.



Which is arguably* useless for a digital cable.  It looks cool/well built though.

* since this isn't the sound science forum


----------



## flargosa

Alright, went to BestBuy bought another lighting to usb camera adapter.  Everything works again.  Glad it was just a cable issue.  You  guys use  more  durable cables to connect your Apple products to your Mojo?  This is my  third lighting to usb camera adapter.  So I have spent $90+ on this cable alone. Expensive.


----------



## bikutoru (Sep 24, 2018)

flargosa said:


> Anybody have issues connecting the Mojo to the iPhone via the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter after the most recent iOS update?  Well anyway, mine no longer works, doesn't connect to my Hugo or Mojo both my iPad and iPhone.  I'm hoping the usb camera adapter is the issue.


Tried very old Lightning to USB 2 as well as the newer USB3, no problem on Phone 8 with iOS12


----------



## bobeau

flargosa said:


> You  guys use  more  durable cables to connect your Apple products to your Mojo?



Apple's cables should be fairly durable, it's more about their shifting implementation to determine compliance.  I'm into an aftermarket solution primarily for a minimal setup.


----------



## Skyyyeman

I have had absolutely no issues with iOS 12, using the Apple Camera Connection to the Mojo. Perfect from the very first second.


----------



## jarnopp

jwbrent said:


> Sure!



If you want an iPhone cable this short, are you using airplay mode all the time to avoid RFI, or iPad without cellular?


----------



## jwbrent

jarnopp said:


> If you want an iPhone cable this short, are you using airplay mode all the time to avoid RFI, or iPad without cellular?



No, I stack my Mojo with my iPhone SE, hence my desire for a very short cable. I was always put off by Apple’s CCK because of how long the cable was (plus the need for a second cable/fitting that connected to the CCK’s female USB), so I was glad to find a 12cm silver cable that had embedded in it the CCK chip. Works great, sounds great, especially with lossless files.


----------



## RiseFall123

bobeau said:


> Apple's cables should be fairly durable, it's more about their shifting implementation to determine compliance.  I'm into an aftermarket solution primarily for a minimal setup.



I break a genuine apple cck cable every 6 months or less. And I don’t use it even too much.



Skyyyeman said:


> I have had absolutely no issues with iOS 12, using the Apple Camera Connection to the Mojo. Perfect from the very first second.



Then i can update.



jwbrent said:


> No, I stack my Mojo with my iPhone SE, hence my desire for a very short cable. I was always put off by Apple’s CCK because of how long the cable was (plus the need for a second cable/fitting that connected to the CCK’s female USB), so I was glad to find a 12cm silver cable that had embedded in it the CCK chip. Works great, sounds great, especially with lossless files.



Could you link exactly this cable so i try to buy too?


----------



## jwbrent

RiseFall123 said:


> Could you link exactly this cable so i try to buy too?



Here you go ...


----------



## svk7

NaiveSound said:


> Nothing happens when I move the cord around.    But when I plug the cord in it the power button ball lights up (if I unplug and then plug back it the power ball does not color up).
> 
> So if it does color up when I first plug it in, doesn't this mean connection of some sort is made?
> 
> Mr Rob Watts, plz help



I've been having this exact same issue starting two months ago, my Mojo started disconnecting intermittently using the short 6" cable that came with it, whether it was connected to my MacBook Pro, iPhone Xs, iPad Pro, etc.

Now for about the last month, each of my devices fails to recognize the Mojo, no matter if I use the Chord cable with which it came or half a dozen of other USB-A to micro-USB cables I have laying around. If I plug it into laptop before turning on, power button ball lights up. But if I leave it unplugged, then power on, and then plug in – no power button lighting up....

Were you able to fix it yourself?


----------



## NaiveSound

svk7 said:


> I've been having this exact same issue starting two months ago, my Mojo started disconnecting intermittently using the short 6" cable that came with it, whether it was connected to my MacBook Pro, iPhone Xs, iPad Pro, etc.
> 
> Now for about the last month, each of my devices fails to recognize the Mojo, no matter if I use the Chord cable with which it came or half a dozen of other USB-A to micro-USB cables I have laying around. If I plug it into laptop before turning on, power button ball lights up. But if I leave it unplugged, then power on, and then plug in – no power button lighting up....
> 
> Were you able to fix it yourself?


I had to send it to chord. 
Since chord products are unreliable I've chosen to move away from the brand


----------



## svk7

NaiveSound said:


> I had to send it to chord.
> Since chord products are unreliable I've chosen to move away from the brand


Thanks for the swift reply... really disappointing. I was told "George Meyer A/V will typically charge a *$75 estimate fee* and apply that to the repair cost." Like, no, the most I'm willing to have a device for which I pad $500 in the first place is $25-50. Terrible customer service. Will never buy another Chord product in my life.


----------



## Skyyyeman (Sep 28, 2018)

svk7 said:


> Thanks for the swift reply... really disappointing. I was told "George Meyer A/V will typically charge a *$75 estimate fee* and apply that to the repair cost." Like, no, the most I'm willing to have a device for which I pad $500 in the first place is $25-50. Terrible customer service. Will never buy another Chord product in my life.



OK, understood, it is aggravating. But putting aside emotion, this is a (mainly) quantitative analysis:
- Without having the unit repaired, it's worthless. So you then have a very nice paperweight. Loss: $500 or so.
-Spend $75-$100 (or thereabouts, unless the circuit board is broken, which it probably isn't) and you now have a fine device you liked worth, say $400.
-What would you have to spend get an equivalent replacement unit-- an additional $500 to $1000? (And there may not be a equivalent unit of Mojo's sound quality in this price range.) Spend an additional $500-1000 and your cost is now $400 loss + $500-1000 new unit price = $900 to $1,400 cost
-Remember you are going to a 3rd party repair place. That's what it costs, out of warranty, to go to a skilled 3rd party repair place--for Mojo, any Chord product, or any of the other fine high end headphone and audio items you show on your equipment list, whether Audeze, JH etc. If you want to play in the high end, that's what it costs.
-$75 is not a bad price these days. You can barely get two pastrami sandwiches for that price.

Conclusion: IMO, it pays to get the thing fixed..That's what I did and I'm happy I did it.
But it's your call, obviously. Good luck.


----------



## bikutoru

svk7 said:


> Thanks for the swift reply... really disappointing. I was told "George Meyer A/V will typically charge a *$75 estimate fee* and apply that to the repair cost." Like, no, the most I'm willing to have a device for which I pad $500 in the first place is $25-50. Terrible customer service. Will never buy another Chord product in my life.


 
It is disappointing. 
I do believe that almost all USB ports, maybe with the exclusion of type-c very fragile. 
I've been very paranoid about not abusing my mojo and so far it has served me well for almost 3 years. I listen to it every day and only in desktop mode, never mobile. Never charge and use at the same time and my battery is just fine. Have a longer usb cable so it doesn't put any pressure on the port.
I had an interesting experience with JDSLabs's ODAC, it lost a couple of contacts in its USB port, since at that point it had served me more than 7-9 years and I paid only $140 for it, I call it quits and instead of throwing it away, shipped it back to *JDSLabs* so they can recycle it. You cannot imagine my surprise  when just 3 days later I got it back repaired, like nothing happened - I still use it to this day, it is no mojo but it sounds very nice to my ears with my Lake People amp. *That's what I call service!!!* But these are rare cases, as we all know. I only wish Chord Electronics, considering the prices of their gear, would be like that.


----------



## theveterans

Well I'll be darned. Bluetooth from a BT receiver and Mojo makes the BOSE Bluetooth SoundLink speakers sound much clearer than BOSE's internal BT receiver. I was surprised at the detail retrieval improvements from this setup which I never expected to be that significant!


----------



## 40760

My Chord Mojo which was purchased since the release has finally succumb to a bloating battery. I had it removed today and I'm using it without battery through powered USB.

Seems to work fine for now but I don't know the implications (if any) down the road. Also, have contacted a few local retailers to see if they can just let me purchase the battery without having to send my unit back. Then again, if it works fine without the battery, I think it might be better as I mainly use it as a desktop solution.


----------



## Kensey85

palestofwhite said:


> My Chord Mojo which was purchased since the release has finally succumb to a bloating battery. I had it removed today and I'm using it without battery through powered USB.
> 
> Seems to work fine for now but I don't know the implications (if any) down the road. Also, have contacted a few local retailers to see if they can just let me purchase the battery without having to send my unit back. Then again, if it works fine without the battery, I think it might be better as I mainly use it as a desktop solution.


Do you notice any difference in performance or SQ when using the Mojo via USB power only ?
I ask because I read Rob"s post about how Chord had done extensive R&D to develop their battery for the Mojo.


----------



## 40760

Kensey85 said:


> Do you notice any difference in performance or SQ when using the Mojo via USB power only ?
> I ask because I read Rob"s post about how Chord had done extensive R&D to develop their battery for the Mojo.



From what I can tell, the battery is just an unassuming black Li-Po pack...
I can't really tell if there's any difference in sound without the battery, as it sounds the same to me and everything seems to work as per normal.
What I'm more concerned is if it will cause any harm to the circuitry when used without a battery.


----------



## miketlse

palestofwhite said:


> My Chord Mojo which was purchased since the release has finally succumb to a bloating battery. I had it removed today and I'm using it without battery through powered USB.
> 
> Seems to work fine for now but I don't know the implications (if any) down the road. Also, have contacted a few local retailers to see if they can just let me purchase the battery without having to send my unit back. Then again, if it works fine without the battery, I think it might be better as I mainly use it as a desktop solution.


Contact Chord support and they may be able to agree a solution with the dealers. Chord are able to ship batteries to some dealers, and then either the dealer replaces the battery, or the owner does the diy replacement in 5 minutes. There is one dealer in the US I think, advertising the battery on their Web page, but I think it is the only dealer mentioned on the chord threads.
For the future, some posters have concluded that using the mojo permanently connected to the power, seems to correlate with battery issues - batteries do not like being permanently at full charge.


----------



## Rob Watts

palestofwhite said:


> From what I can tell, the battery is just an unassuming black Li-Po pack...
> I can't really tell if there's any difference in sound without the battery, as it sounds the same to me and everything seems to work as per normal.
> What I'm more concerned is if it will cause any harm to the circuitry when used without a battery.


No it is OK without the battery from a damage POV. Also, I saw no measurement changes when testing without the battery - but if Mojo needs dynamic power from driving difficult current loads, then you will need the battery to be replaced, as the battery is capable of supplying very large currents under dynamic conditions.


----------



## 40760 (Sep 30, 2018)

Rob Watts said:


> No it is OK without the battery from a damage POV. Also, I saw no measurement changes when testing without the battery - but if Mojo needs dynamic power from driving difficult current loads, then you will need the battery to be replaced, as the battery is capable of supplying very large currents under dynamic conditions.



Thanks for the reassurance Rob. I'll be using without the battery until I get replies from those retailers I've contacted. In case I don't get any response from them, will I be able to purchase a battery through yourself?

Also, by "driving difficult current loads" do you mean driving something over a certain impedance load? The highest impedance earphone I use is at 320ohms... Should that work properly without battery?

Edit: I also noticed that the removed bloated battery is slightly warm even when left alone on the table. Should I dispose of it?


----------



## Rob Watts

palestofwhite said:


> Thanks for the reassurance Rob. I'll be using without the battery until I get replies from those retailers I've contacted. In case I don't get any response from them, will I be able to purchase a battery through yourself?
> 
> Also, by "driving difficult current loads" do you mean driving something over a certain impedance load? The highest impedance earphone I use is at 320ohms... Should that work properly without battery?
> 
> Edit: I also noticed that the removed bloated battery is slightly warm even when left alone on the table. Should I dispose of it?



Chord's distribution network will be able to supply replacement batteries for you. 

320 ohms is an easy load, so no worries there. It's my default load for measurements, and the charger will easily supply enough current for that.

Yes dispose of it through the appropriate disposal.


----------



## 40760 (Sep 30, 2018)

Rob Watts said:


> Chord's distribution network will be able to supply replacement batteries for you.
> 
> 320 ohms is an easy load, so no worries there. It's my default load for measurements, and the charger will easily supply enough current for that.
> 
> Yes dispose of it through the appropriate disposal.



Thanks Rob, you've been of great help along with @miketlse.

If it's not too much to ask, what is the highest impedance the Mojo can accept and perform normally without battery?


----------



## jarnopp

palestofwhite said:


> My Chord Mojo which was purchased since the release has finally succumb to a bloating battery. I had it removed today and I'm using it without battery through powered USB.
> 
> Seems to work fine for now but I don't know the implications (if any) down the road. Also, have contacted a few local retailers to see if they can just let me purchase the battery without having to send my unit back. Then again, if it works fine without the battery, I think it might be better as I mainly use it as a desktop solution.



This is cool. Can I ask exactly how you are powering Mojo without the battery (pictures if possible)?  Could be a good permanent desktop solution.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

I’ve spent enough  on cables over the years to buy a poly.


----------



## 40760 (Sep 30, 2018)

jarnopp said:


> This is cool. Can I ask exactly how you are powering Mojo without the battery (pictures if possible)?  Could be a good permanent desktop solution.



After completely removing the battery from the Mojo, you can keep it powered by the USB charging port as per how you usually charge the device. Instead this time you have to make sure it's permanently connected to maintain power for usage.

In my case, I use an iPad 12W Charging Adapter and a quality 1.5m micro USB cable.


----------



## jarnopp

palestofwhite said:


> After completely removing the battery from the Mojo, you can keep it powered by the USB charging port as per how you usually charge the device. Instead this time you have to make sure it's permanently connected to maintain power for usage.
> 
> In my case, I use an iPad 12W Charging Adapter and a quality 1.5m micro USB cable.



Oh, simple. Thanks!  I think I’ll buy a 2nd mojo for portable use with Poly and use my current Mojo for desktop duty. It’s a good system but probably won’t benefit as much as the system I’ll build around the TT2 and eventually, mScaler.


----------



## normanl

palestofwhite said:


> My Chord Mojo which was purchased since the release has finally succumb to a bloating battery. I had it removed today and I'm using it without battery through powered USB.
> 
> Seems to work fine for now but I don't know the implications (if any) down the road. Also, have contacted a few local retailers to see if they can just let me purchase the battery without having to send my unit back. Then again, if it works fine without the battery, I think it might be better as I mainly use it as a desktop solution.


My Mojo battery are also degenerating and bulging against the IC board after two and half years. Likewise, I removed the battery and it still sounds as good as before. Actually, I prefer it without battery for I have been using it wholly as desktop DAC/Amp and it is much cooler than before when playing music. Besides, I don't have to worry about battery any more and save significant money too.


----------



## 40760

normanl said:


> My Mojo battery are also degenerating and bulging against the IC board after two and half years. Likewise, I removed the battery and it still sounds as good as before. Actually, I prefer it without battery for I have been using it wholly as desktop DAC/Amp and it is much cooler than before when playing music. Besides, I don't have to worry about battery any more and save significant money too.



May I ask, how long have you been using it in this battery-less configuration? I have had the unit turn off on me once yesterday. Does it also turn off on you sometimes?


----------



## Rob Watts

palestofwhite said:


> Thanks Rob, you've been of great help along with @miketlse.
> 
> If it's not too much to ask, what is the highest impedance the Mojo can accept and perform normally without battery?



I was worried you would ask me this one... 300 ohms you definitely would not need to worry about dynamic currents, as the peak current level is too small. On the other hand, 8 ohms you would need to worry for sure - you would absolutely need the battery here. It also depends upon sensitivity, of your HP and how loud you like it. So if removing the battery makes no noticeable difference, then you are fine, and my best guess would be that would be the position till about 33 ohms or less. But it's very much YMWV.


----------



## normanl

palestofwhite said:


> May I ask, how long have you been using it in this battery-less configuration? I have had the unit turn off on me once yesterday. Does it also turn off on you sometimes?


I removed the battery earlier today and have played music for more than 3 hours without any problem. I'll report back if any problem does occur.


----------



## 40760

Rob Watts said:


> I was worried you would ask me this one... 300 ohms you definitely would not need to worry about dynamic currents, as the peak current level is too small. On the other hand, 8 ohms you would need to worry for sure - you would absolutely need the battery here. It also depends upon sensitivity, of your HP and how loud you like it. So if removing the battery makes no noticeable difference, then you are fine, and my best guess would be that would be the position till about 33 ohms or less. But it's very much YMWV.



Thanks again Rob. My earphones are usually between 32 – 320 ohms. So far the few pairs that I use frequently are not exhibiting any issues. I'll have to go bring out my low impedance CIEMs to try. I think I'm not adept enough when it comes to Ohms and sensitivity. I always thought the lower the impedance the easier to drive (e.g. through smart phones). Guess I need to do even more reading on my own on this issue.



normanl said:


> I removed the battery earlier today and have played music for more than 3 hours without any problem. I'll report back if any problem does occur.



It turned off on me once during the 10 – 11 hour mark. I guess it might also be that I live near the equator and the warm climate coupled with long hour use triggered the heat protection feature. I'll also use it more and report back if I face more of such case. I remember my Mojo running much warmer with battery, but it didn't turn off on me.


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes lower impedance often means easier to drive, as the headphone amp is often voltage and not current limited (certainly through smart phones). Also IEMs are extremely sensitive, and so the current drawn is very low anyway.


----------



## White Lotus

Is the battery easy to remove?


----------



## 435279

White Lotus said:


> Is the battery easy to remove?



Yes very, if you have the correct hex-head driver.


----------



## 40760

Rob Watts said:


> Yes lower impedance often means easier to drive, as the headphone amp is often voltage and not current limited (certainly through smart phones). Also IEMs are extremely sensitive, and so the current drawn is very low anyway.



Sorry Rob! One more question for you... is it fine to use the Mojo in "Line Out" mode to feed an amp when without the battery?


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes as that is very high impedance load, so negligible signal currents.


----------



## 40760 (Oct 3, 2018)

Rob Watts said:


> Yes as that is very high impedance load, so negligible signal currents.



Thanks Rob. Got a reply from a local retailer that they carry the replacement battery and I should be getting one by tomorrow.


----------



## crtexcnndrm99

If I'm working with a Mojo that I picked up used and could likely be ~2 years old, would it be a good idea to open 'er up and check for battery bulge (naturally, the aim being to avoid any damage to components buy unchecked battery growth..)?


----------



## 40760

crtexcnndrm99 said:


> If I'm working with a Mojo that I picked up used and could likely be ~2 years old, would it be a good idea to open 'er up and check for battery bulge (naturally, the aim being to avoid any damage to components buy unchecked battery growth..)?



Yes you definitely should. Just get the right bit head and remove the 8 hex screws. Inside, the board is held onto the bottom plate by 2 regular Phillips screws.

TBH, I was really surprised my amp board wasn't damaged even though the battery was bloated badly and applying substantial pressure. Cannot imagine the harm it could have done if I waited any longer.


----------



## crtexcnndrm99

A


palestofwhite said:


> Yes you definitely should. Just get the right bit head and remove the 8 hex screws. Inside, the board is held onto the bottom plate by 2 regular Phillips screws.
> 
> TBH, I was really surprised my amp board wasn't damaged even though the battery was bloated badly and applying substantial pressure. Cannot imagine the harm it could have done if I waited any longer.



Appreciate it. I'll have to get to it then. 

After all, it has to last until the Mojo sequel is released..


----------



## 40760

Just got my battery replaced. Everything good as new now...


----------



## normanl

palestofwhite said:


> Just got my battery replaced. Everything good as new now...


Where did you get the battery and what is the price?


----------



## 40760

normanl said:


> Where did you get the battery and what is the price?



I bought the last piece they had from a local retail store for SGD$90, which translates to about US$65.

The prices people are paying out there for the battery and replacement service varies quite drastically. For my case I only gotten the battery pack and replaced it myself.


----------



## Focux

palestofwhite said:


> I bought the last piece they had from a local retail store for SGD$90, which translates to about US$65.
> 
> The prices people are paying out there for the battery and replacement service varies quite drastically. For my case I only gotten the battery pack and replaced it myself.



jaben ah?


----------



## miketlse

palestofwhite said:


> I bought the last piece they had from a local retail store for SGD$90, which translates to about US$65.
> 
> The prices people are paying out there for the battery and replacement service varies quite drastically. For my case I only gotten the battery pack and replaced it myself.


Glad you got sorted out.


----------



## 40760

Focux said:


> jaben ah?



Definitely not. Especially at this price. 



miketlse said:


> Glad you got sorted out.



Thanks! I'm sure glad I did...


----------



## Cann3dh33t

jwbrent said:


> Here you go ...


What direction works best? Right or Left braid?


----------



## jwbrent

Cann3dh33t said:


> What direction works best? Right or Left braid?



I bought the left version so if I wanted to charge the Mojo at the same time, the iPhone cable wouldn’t block the micro USB port.


----------



## 40760

Rob Watts said:


> Yes as that is very high impedance load, so negligible signal currents.



Hi Rob, is there any way to get spares for the balls (buttons) on the Mojo?


----------



## Rob Watts

I don't see why not - contact your dealer in the first instance.


----------



## miketlse (Oct 5, 2018)

palestofwhite said:


> Hi Rob, is there any way to get spares for the balls (buttons) on the Mojo?


Curious why you need spares.
The Mojo balls are sperical, which has the advantage that if a lot of user wear and tear, means that the visible surface become worn, shiny, polished etc, it is possible to gently rotate the ball in the socket, so that the unworn surface is now visible. Saves the hassle/cost of returning a Mojo for repair.
There have been one or two posts about balls cracking, and in those cases I think chord was able to arrange a solution.
If you still want spare balls, then contact chord support, and normally Mitch can advise about a way forward.


----------



## 40760 (Oct 5, 2018)

miketlse said:


> Curious why you need spares.
> The Mojo balls are sperical, which has the advantage that if a lot of user wear and tear, means that the visible surface become worn, shiny, polished etc, it is possible to gently rotate the ball in the socket, so that the unworn surface is now visible. Saves the hassle/cost of returning a Mojo for repair.
> There have been one or two posts about balls cracking, and in those cases I think chord was able to arrange a solution.
> If you still want spare balls, then contact chord support, and normally Mitch can advise about a way forward.



Precisely that issue. One with an internal crack and the other 2 pretty worn over the years. I thought I might as well. Recently also used some wipes and I think it contained alcohol which messed up with the surface of the balls, not knowing they're actually acrylic.

I've emailed Chord Support and asked for Mitch. Let's see what happens next...


----------



## 40760

Rob Watts said:


> I don't see why not - contact your dealer in the first instance.



No luck with the local dealer, since they've not even replied to my email about the replacement battery. The store that sold me the spare battery don't carry them.

So, I dropped an email to Chord Support instead as pointed out by @miketlse...


----------



## crtexcnndrm99

Slightly confused. Interested in testing out the Mojo with the Onkyo DP-S1 DAP I already have... not sure which input/outputs would work and hence what cables I need. 3.5mm / mini-USB (Onkyo) -> mini-USB / optical (Mojo)?

As far as the different connectors go, I'm very much a novice


----------



## miketlse

crtexcnndrm99 said:


> Slightly confused. Interested in testing out the Mojo with the Onkyo DP-S1 DAP I already have... not sure which input/outputs would work and hence what cables I need. 3.5mm / mini-USB (Onkyo) -> mini-USB / optical (Mojo)?
> 
> As far as the different connectors go, I'm very much a novice


1 - Mojo only accepts digital inputs
2 - it looks like the Onkyo has an OTG USB output https://www.eu.onkyo.com/downloads/3/1/4/1/2/Manual_DP-S1_EnFrEsItDeSv.pdf so you should be OK
3 - As a start point, there is a section in the FAQ in post #3 of this thread, which contains info about connecting the Mojo via OTG, including a couple of links to cables.

However OTG cables are more common now than when Mojo launched 3 years ago, so maybe you could use a cheaper cable like this, to test your setup and then decide if you want to buy an expensive cable at a later date.


----------



## crtexcnndrm99

miketlse said:


> 1 - Mojo only accepts digital inputs
> 2 - it looks like the Onkyo has an OTG USB output https://www.eu.onkyo.com/downloads/3/1/4/1/2/Manual_DP-S1_EnFrEsItDeSv.pdf so you should be OK
> 3 - As a start point, there is a section in the FAQ in post #3 of this thread, which contains info about connecting the Mojo via OTG, including a couple of links to cables.
> 
> However OTG cables are more common now than when Mojo launched 3 years ago, so maybe you could use a cheaper cable like this, to test your setup and then decide if you want to buy an expensive cable at a later date.



Excellent, thank you.


----------



## 40760

Gotten a reply from Chord Support to fill them in with my address. I'm having more faith with the brand now than with their dealers...


----------



## KT66

Today I finally got around to using the Mojo in my main system at home. (I7 PC, Win10,Foobar, Prima Luna Prologue 2, Rogers LS5/9) 

Fascinating comparing with the incumbent Audio M-Dac which sounds great and has served me well. 

Noticeable increase in fidelity and detail, also quite a big increase in bass, rarely a good thing for me. 
The volume in Foobar also stopped being adjustable when playing DFF and DSF files, however these DSD sourced files (eg Stones Let it Bleed) sound simply glorious, probably the best sound I've had at home. 

Anyone else hearing increased bass when used as DAC in a system at home? Or it could of course be my dodgy ears.


----------



## jwbrent

KT66 said:


> Today I finally got around to using the Mojo in my main system at home. (I7 PC, Win10,Foobar, Prima Luna Prologue 2, Rogers LS5/9)
> 
> Fascinating comparing with the incumbent Audio M-Dac which sounds great and has served me well.
> 
> ...



I had my Mojo hooked up to my speaker system waiting for the Qutest to be released ... it sounded surprisingly good, and yes, it initially sounded like the bass was more prominent than before, but part of my reaction may have come from the Mojo’s tonal color—warmer signature—as well.

I’m always amazed by how good the Mojo is for its modest price.


----------



## 40760

Kind of already feeling the withdrawal syndrome of not being able to listen to my Mojo. 

This morning, the power button finally gave way and I had to open the unit up again to remove the broken pieces.
Decided to discard the remaining 2 volume buttons too, just to be safe, as I don't want to have to deal with the same thing all over again.

Now, patiently awaiting Chord to get back to me on the replacement buttons since last Friday.


----------



## Rob Watts (Oct 9, 2018)

jwbrent said:


> I had my Mojo hooked up to my speaker system waiting for the Qutest to be released ... it sounded surprisingly good, and yes, it initially sounded like the bass was more prominent than before, but part of my reaction may have come from the Mojo’s tonal color—warmer signature—as well.
> 
> I’m always amazed by how good the Mojo is for its modest price.



I'm always amazed that people are amazed at how good Mojo actually is - as there are solid scientific and engineering reasons behind Mojo's SQ and musical performance.

There are three fundamental factors that account for SQ on Dac/amps:

1. Noise floor modulation and lack of distortion - this determines fundamental refinement (warmth or smoothness) and without it timbre variations are suppressed.

2. Reconstruction of transients accurately. Transients provide vital psycho-acoustic cues for the brain, so that the brain can create the auditory illusion. Get transients wrong, and instrument separation, timbre, pitch perception of bass and instrument location all suffer.

3. Small signal accuracy. This allows the perception of small details, and crucially the perception of depth.

These three factors are the most important, and will pretty much define sound quality.

And Mojo has:

1. Unmeasurable noise floor modulation - unlike any other non Chord DAC/amp at any price point.
2. With the WTA filter and with much greater processing power from the powerful FPGA, enabling much more accurate reconstruction of timing - and this performance is some 500 times better than any other non Chord DAC - again at any price.
3. DAC performance that will reproduce small signals with no measurable inaccuracy - together with the 200 dB noise shapers, and the ultra simple amp section, this produces small signal accuracy that again is unmatched by any other non Chord DAC/amp.

So no doubt in the future I will still be amazed at people who are amazed by Mojo's performance!


----------



## DjBobby

Rob Watts said:


> ...ultra simple amp section, this produces small signal accuracy that again is unmatched by any other non Chord DAC/amp.


What is a gain factor of Mojo's amp section? I guess Mojo's amp section might have different topology than other headphone amps, but to what gain figure (low/high) is it comparable in terminology commonly used with other headphone amps? Many thanks.


----------



## 40760

Rob Watts said:


> I'm always amazed that people are amazed at how good Mojo actually is - as there are solid scientific and engineering reasons behind Mojo's SQ and musical performance.
> 
> There are three fundamental factors that account for SQ on Dac/amps:
> 
> ...



Coming from a person without much technical knowledge in the D/A area, I must say that this little device provided such satisfaction that I've not been looking at other options for the past few years. I used to do quite a bit of buying and selling of audio equipment, but those days are long gone.

That being said, I'm also quite impressed with Chord support. It seems that they've already sent me the replacement buttons that I've request last week. Such are the little things from a brand that keeps me positive about the community. I'm even thinking of upgrading to a Hugo 2 at some point, once my trusty Mojo reach the end of it's serviceable lifespan.


----------



## miketlse

palestofwhite said:


> Coming from a person without much technical knowledge in the D/A area, I must say that this little device provided such satisfaction that I've not been looking at other options for the past few years. I used to do quite a bit of buying and selling of audio equipment, but those days are long gone.
> 
> That being said, I'm also quite impressed with Chord support. It seems that they've already sent me the replacement buttons that I've request last week. Such are the little things from a brand that keeps me positive about the community. I'm even thinking of upgrading to a Hugo 2 at some point, once my trusty Mojo reach the end of it's serviceable lifespan.


Thanks for this feedback, that your issue has been taken care of quickly.


----------



## Rob Watts

DjBobby said:


> What is a gain factor of Mojo's amp section? I guess Mojo's amp section might have different topology than other headphone amps, but to what gain figure (low/high) is it comparable in terminology commonly used with other headphone amps? Many thanks.


It is not possible to put a gain figure as such, as the amp is a single I to V converter. So the pulse array output is a current output, which is converted to voltage via the amp's feedback resistor. The amp is a virtual ground input, arranged to have as low an input impedance as possible.


----------



## 40760

miketlse said:


> Thanks for this feedback, that your issue has been taken care of quickly.



And... the wait begins...


----------



## jwbrent

palestofwhite said:


> Kind of already feeling the withdrawal syndrome of not being able to listen to my Mojo.
> 
> This morning, the power button finally gave way and I had to open the unit up again to remove the broken pieces.
> Decided to discard the remaining 2 volume buttons too, just to be safe, as I don't want to have to deal with the same thing all over again.
> ...



It’s surprising to me that owners have had problems with the balls cracking. I’ve had no such issues, but then again, I baby my audio gear since I like to keep everything in mint condition.


----------



## jwbrent

Rob Watts said:


> It is not possible to put a gain figure as such, as the amp is a single I to V converter. So the pulse array output is a current output, which is converted to voltage via the amp's feedback resistor. The amp is a virtual ground input, arranged to have as low an input impedance as possible.



Hi Rob,

Thank you for your observations. A little off topic, but I wonder if the technology used in the M Scaler will lessen in cost over time so a scaler can be offered that matches the design/pricing of the Qutest.


----------



## 40760

jwbrent said:


> It’s surprising to me that owners have had problems with the balls cracking. I’ve had no such issues, but then again, I baby my audio gear since I like to keep everything in mint condition.



I suspect mine might be a very rare case (possible defect?). In fact, the unit has never left the house and is in very good condition.

However, my wife blames it on my OCD and whichever electronic wipes I was using to wipe down the unit, that's causing the acrylic balls to degrade over time.


----------



## Rob Watts

jwbrent said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Thank you for your observations. A little off topic, but I wonder if the technology used in the M Scaler will lessen in cost over time so a scaler can be offered that matches the design/pricing of the Qutest.



I guess as FPGAs get more capable with lower power and lower cost then sure prices will come down. But - and this is a big but, the pace of FPGA development has declined. The current cost effective family was launched 6 years ago, and no replacement is in sight. So I am afraid it will be a longtime, perhaps several decades before it would be at qutest price points. The difficulty is state of the art silicon is getting more and more expensive - a 13 nm mask set is usd 150 million dollars, and several mask sets is typically used...


----------



## White Lotus

Battery removed - very quick and easy to do. Thanks for the advice gang.

So, I now have 2 x USB cables running to my computer - one for power, one for audio.

It seems to be powering the Mojo just fine, despite being a regular old USB port.

This is pretty cool to know - the Mojo is now basically just USB powered!

Is this safe? Seems to output just as much power just fine (currently using 600ohm headphones to test)


----------



## 40760

White Lotus said:


> Battery removed - very quick and easy to do. Thanks for the advice gang.
> 
> So, I now have 2 x USB cables running to my computer - one for power, one for audio.
> 
> ...



According to Rob it should be fine. Didn't experience any big issues the few days I used it that way before replacing the battery, besides the unit powering down itself once.

Could be due to heat protection setting in, as I used it for 10 – 11 hours straight, in 31 degrees celcius equatorial temperature.


----------



## ZappaMan

JaZZ said:


> What about the Atlas in comparison?
> 
> To my ears the Andromeda doesn't lack treble sparkle (at all), it's just that the broad 6½ dB hump at 125 Hz clouds it. I for one never rely on the factory settings of IEMs and headphones, and here the correction is easy.


Any thoughts on improving se846 with mojo/poly - how would you tweak sq (without replacing filters?)


----------



## JaZZ

ZappaMan said:


> Any thoughts on improving se846 with mojo/poly - how would you tweak sq *(without replacing filters?)*


Not sure if you are addressing the empty filter tube mod that I posted earlier. If so, I'd have to try the white filter again and find a matching EQ curve. If not, the following steps are essential in my book:

Replace the original cable with an ALO Litz cable.
Use an empty filter tube instead of the default ones. Pushing out the foam piece and the filter is easy and reversible if you take care. I used the black tube.
The following equalizer setting on the FiiO X5 II for the SE846 specifically for the Mojo sounds fabulous:





If you have a FiiO player and need numbers (from 31 Hz to 16 kHz):

0.....–1.4.....–1.....–1.....–1.....–2.....–3.8.....–4.8.....–1.....–0.8


----------



## infinityShake

ZappaMan said:


> Any thoughts on improving se846 with mojo/poly - how would you tweak sq (without replacing filters?)



I took measurements for the SE846 from innerfidelity.com and created a correction filter to linearize the frequency response. Then I applied these filter values with an EQ and tweaked it a bit to my preferences. It's a big improvement in SQ! I think when you use an EQ like this it will make a much bigger difference then almost anything else. I'm not sure if it's possible to use an EQ with Poly though.


----------



## fluidz (Oct 11, 2018)

_Removed

Question already answered earlier on in thread. _


----------



## Adu

Someone here use as transport xDuoo X10t  for the Mojo? I’m very tempted to buy it , the specifications are great.
The downside of the X10t it doesn’t do  gapless playback.


----------



## White Lotus

So, this little device just keeps on giving.

I've had it for a few years, and it was very regularly used when I was into portable setups.

Now that I'm a daily "desktop Head-fi" user, it's been sitting on the shelf mostly.

However, removing the battery has breathed new life into Mojo - I now have a Chord desktop DAC that I can use with my fullsize/desktop gear!

Awesome. Mojo is back in the game!


----------



## musickid

Mojo users i need help. What is the official situation concerning ios 12 and dac connectivity? I'm considering buying an ipad pro to use with my mscaler but i am very hesitant. If it works with mojo it will work with chord mscaler.


----------



## GreenBow (Oct 15, 2018)

Having owned a Mojo for three years, I finally bought a portable file source. I agonised for ages over whether to finally submit and buy a smartphone. Or buy a DAP.

I bought the Sony ZX300 for £460. I know I could have bough the A&K 70 MkII, or the new A&K A&norma, for not too much more. However the ZX300 has excellent battery life.  

My Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi-Res Audio Output, arrived today.

It was literally plug and play. Attach the cables and press play on the DAP.



Although I will most likely use the DAP only as a  DAP for walkabout. Then pair it sometimes with Mojo (Hugo 2) just sometimes, when at home.

(I bought it here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-WMC-NWH10-USB-Conversion-Cable-for-Hi-Res-Audio-Output-NEW-from-Japan-F-S/163267940484?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649)


----------



## canali

question: for those who don't use the mojo everyday: do you still power it up to a full charge?
or is it best to just let it drain naturally and then charge full power before you're about to use it?


----------



## 435279

canali said:


> question: for those who don't use the mojo everyday: do you still power it up to a full charge?
> or is it best to just let it drain naturally and then charge full power before you're about to use it?



For maximum battery life, use Lipo battery storage guidelines, so if storing the Mojo for a period longer than a few days/weeks try to charge or discharge it to around 50% battery capacity.


----------



## lepre

Anyone using shanling M0 as a mojo source ?
I am getting cracking noises when skipping songs and would like to know if this is normal with this setup .
best regards
Markus


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

lepre said:


> Anyone using shanling M0 as a mojo source ?
> I am getting cracking noises when skipping songs and would like to know if this is normal with this setup .
> best regards
> Markus


I believe this is only during manually skipping tracks. This is not an issue isolated to M0. I have the same issue with AK120II->Hugo also.
Not sure, if it's because of the SD card's memory controller or the DAPs CPU throttling causing the noise.


----------



## Miller-8

How many people use a Poly with their Mojo? I'm wondering if they're worth the money. Currently I use a Chromecast Audio.


----------



## tekkster

Miller-8 said:


> How many people use a Poly with their Mojo? I'm wondering if they're worth the money. Currently I use a Chromecast Audio.



A lot.  Poly thread is pretty active.  

Whether they’re worth the money is questionable.  Sounds very good in my opinion.  Whether they’re worth the hassle really depends on whether little eccentricities/quirks bother you or not.

The smartphone app does help.


----------



## miketlse

Miller-8 said:


> How many people use a Poly with their Mojo? I'm wondering if they're worth the money. Currently I use a Chromecast Audio.


A recent post on the Poly thread asked about the Poly and value for money.
As might be expected, there were several differing views:

some posters still regard the Poly as too expensive
I have spotted some posts praising the Chromecast Audio  
the majority now seem to post that the mojopoly already sounds outstanding, and worth the money, now that the iOS app and Android app beta are available, and an owner is happy to use streaming or SD card playlists.
Things are expected to improve further, once the next updates to the Poly apps are released, hopefully enhancing the playback of SD card music.
Only you can decide if Mojopoly is worth the money for you. Are you able to demo a poly, or borrow one for a weekend from a friend?

Chord posted in December that they had shipped over 4000 Polys, but there has been no update on the numbers in the last 11 months.
There is a steady stream of new Poly owners on the Poly thread, so it feels like the number should now be well over 4000.


----------



## Kensey85

Miller-8 said:


> How many people use a Poly with their Mojo? I'm wondering if they're worth the money. Currently I use a Chromecast Audio.


The Poly is indeed pricey and is indeed worth the price.
I've been using it with Anroid phones & tablets for many months.  I haven't experienced a dropped connection even once.  However, I also have not used the new App.  I connect to it using upnp android clients and it works beautifully, whether I play tracks from the SD card or stream them from my music server.
I do recall the initial configuration differed a bit from the instructions but not enough to where I couldn't figure it out.
I've also used a Chromecast with the Mojo but I did experience frequent drop-outs/disconnects with it.


----------



## cathee

In a vacuum, I can understanding the Poly. But with so many ultra-portable DAPs that can act as a source for the Mojo. I just can't see shelling out $700 for the Poly.


----------



## music4mhell

cathee said:


> In a vacuum, I can understanding the Poly. But with so many ultra-portable DAPs that can act as a source for the Mojo. I just can't see shelling out $700 for the Poly.


I used Mojo with my Hidizs AP60 DAP for 2 years with forza audio USB cables.
Needless to say that, i have tried so many USB cables (around 10), and every USB cable changes the sound.

But, now i can say that Mojo+Poly sounds better than any combination which i tested in last 2.5 years.


----------



## cathee

music4mhell said:


> I used Mojo with my Hidizs AP60 DAP for 2 years with forza audio USB cables.
> Needless to say that, i have tried so many USB cables (around 10), and *every USB cable changes the sound*.
> 
> But, now i can say that Mojo+Poly sounds better than any combination which i tested in last 2.5 years.


----------



## dontfeedphils

cathee said:


>



Just because you haven't experienced it yet doesn't mean it isn't true or doesn't happen.


----------



## DBaldock9

music4mhell said:


> I used Mojo with my Hidizs AP60 DAP for 2 years with forza audio USB cables.
> Needless to say that, i have tried so many USB cables (around 10), and every USB cable changes the sound.
> 
> But, now i can say that Mojo+Poly sounds better than any combination which i tested in last 2.5 years.



Does the Poly connect to the Mojo via the USB port?
Is a separate USB input provided, so that the combination can still function as a USB DAC?
And, you're saying a $700 dedicated device really does sound better than a $100 DAP?


----------



## tekkster (Oct 16, 2018)

DBaldock9 said:


> Does the Poly connect to the Mojo via the USB port?
> Is a separate USB input provided, so that the combination can still function as a USB DAC?
> And, you're saying a $700 dedicated device really does sound better than a $100 DAP?




Yes, Poly connects via USB.

No, when Poly is connected, there is no data usb port available for pass-through.

The only micro usb port on the Poly is for power, which requires a minimum of 2 amps to power both the Mojo and the Poly.


----------



## joshnor713

As advanced as the Poly is, I can't see spending more for an accessory than the main unit costs. When it drops ~ $500 like about what the Mojo goes for, then Chord has a sale from me. $750 is just unreasonable.


----------



## tekkster

joshnor713 said:


> As advanced as the Poly is, I can't see spending more for an accessory than the main unit costs. When it drops ~ $500 like about what the Mojo goes for, then Chord has a sale from me. $750 is just unreasonable.



Totally get that argument from a user value point of view.  As I understand it, they outsourced both the software development and of course, they CM outsource the hardware (like most manufacturers).  Given that, plus the margin they need to make, plus the complexity of a 10 layer board in such a tiny device, I can understand why the price is what it is.

Though, again, from a user value perspective, I'm not sure the value is there.  

From my perspective, I would have preferred the Poly to have been designed only for: 
 - Blutooth
 - SD Card
 - data micro-usb for pass-through

The WiFi client capability, streaming client for dlna/roon/airlay, and the WiFi AP capability, is not something that holds a lot of value for me.  The WiFi functions I use only because a pass-through data port is not available.  If Chord didn't add these features to the Poly, I think it would have been considerably cheaper.

Having said that, for the Hugo 2, the 2Go having these features that I think are unnecessary for the Poly, will be a good thing.  The main reason I think that is because the Mojo, to me, is a portable solution, and the SD Card is really all that's necessary, plus the data pass-through for any streaming music.  But the Hugo 2 is a transportable unit, which is ideal for me to take to different parts of my home, not really outside.  So, for the Hugo 2/2Go, WiFi in my home becomes a bigger motivation, and therefore WiFi client/AP and streaming client would be more valuable to me.


----------



## GreenBow (Oct 16, 2018)

tekkster said:


> Totally get that argument from a user value point of view.  As I understand it, they outsourced both the software development and of course, they CM outsource the hardware (like most manufacturers).  Given that, plus the margin they need to make, plus the complexity of a 10 layer board in such a tiny device, I can understand why the price is what it is.
> 
> Though, again, from a user value perspective, I'm not sure the value is there.
> 
> ...



If I recall correct, initially they were going to produce a range of modules for the Mojo. The first they talked about making was a Bluetooth module. Then they went silent, and only said they were working hard, and along came Poly. Badaahh surprise!

(I hoped and requested that they make an SD-card player only module, as one of modules. Hoping clearly to save massive bucks. That was before Poly was announced.) Funny thing is, even the Poly is kind of worth it, just to use the SD-card player. When you factor in sound quality. .. I still ended up with a DAP though.


----------



## flargosa

dontfeedphils said:


> Just because you haven't experienced it yet doesn't mean it isn't true or doesn't happen.



So silver usb cable sounds more resolving while copper usb cable sounds warm?


----------



## dontfeedphils

flargosa said:


> So silver usb cable sounds more resolving while copper usb cable sounds warm?



I can't tell you what difference it might make to you, but I can say that it made a difference in my setup.  

Whether or not you believe that is of little consequence to me.


----------



## calbu

Does anyone have a problem where the Mojo holographic sound is an exception rather than the rule?
I've tried bit perfect FLAC playback via a Win10 Vaio laptop using Foobar ASIO/KS/WASAPI and an Android MOTO G4 using UAPP/Onkyo HF player.
I've also tried using a iFi iSilencer3.0 and clip-on ferrite beads.

Any suggestions from the gurus?


----------



## surfgeorge

calbu said:


> Does anyone have a problem where the Mojo holographic sound is an exception rather than the rule?
> I've tried bit perfect FLAC playback via a Win10 Vaio laptop using Foobar ASIO/KS/WASAPI and an Android MOTO G4 using UAPP/Onkyo HF player.
> I've also tried using a iFi iSilencer3.0 and clip-on ferrite beads.
> 
> Any suggestions from the gurus?



I'm not a guru by any means, but the music quality I get from the Mojo depends most of all on the recording, much more than the file format or resolution.

I find that I absolutely love well recorded live music, the sound stage is so real and the SQ so good that I often believe there are people around me.
On the other hand music that has been mixed in the studio doesn't seem to have that holographic quality, and also some live music, maybe from processing or bad recording.

And yes, those holographic recordings are more the exception than the rule. Still, Mojo makes every music better to my ears, I simply can enjoy more and longer.


----------



## calbu

surfgeorge said:


> I'm not a guru by any means, but the music quality I get from the Mojo depends most of all on the recording, much more than the file format or resolution.
> 
> I find that I absolutely love well recorded live music, the sound stage is so real and the SQ so good that I often believe there are people around me.
> On the other hand music that has been mixed in the studio doesn't seem to have that holographic quality, and also some live music, maybe from processing or bad recording.
> ...



@surfgeorge: I completely agree with your comments above. The issue I have is that the holographic sounding tracks  don't always sound holographic.


----------



## krismusic

calbu said:


> @surfgeorge: I completely agree with your comments above. The issue I have is that the holographic sounding tracks  don't always sound holographic.


Sounds like variation in your mood and perception rather than hardware.


----------



## calbu

krismusic said:


> Sounds like variation in your mood and perception rather than hardware.



Could be my sleep deprived mind . Just wanted to check whether there could be any other tech factors that affect depth perception that I have not considered.


----------



## krismusic

calbu said:


> Could be my sleep deprived mind . Just wanted to check whether there could be any other tech factors that affect depth perception that I have not considered.


Fair play. I just think that psychoacoustics play a huge part in this hobby. I find that quite fascinating. Frustrating sometimes as well! Evaluating equipment while allowing for all the factors other than really that come into play is extremely difficult IME.


----------



## 40760

Replacement buttons for the Mojo arrived today. Coupled with the new battery, everything is working as it should like the day I got my unit!


----------



## miketlse

palestofwhite said:


> Replacement buttons for the Mojo arrived today. Coupled with the new battery, everything is working as it should like the day I got my unit!


Good news.


----------



## dakanao

Anyone else using 300+ ohm headphones with the Mojo, that find the first 3.5mm output under the light balls less refined, than the one right to it?


----------



## 435279

dakanao said:


> Anyone else using 300+ ohm headphones with the Mojo, that find the first 3.5mm output under the light balls less refined, than the one right to it?



Yes the socket nearer the lights has a "Brighter" sound. If you want a "Darker" sound use the socket furthest away from the lights.

The same effect also makes the Black Hugo2 sound better than the Silver one.


----------



## BabetakCZE

My favourite combo right now -  PC - Foobar - Mojo - HD6XX.
Absolutely wonderful pairing.


----------



## dakanao

BabetakCZE said:


> My favourite combo right now -  PC - Foobar - Mojo - HD6XX.
> Absolutely wonderful pairing.


Do you notice a slightly less refined upper end on the left 3.5mm output, as opposed to the one right to it? This only is noticable to me with high impedance headphones like the HD 6xx. With some 16 and 50 ohm headphones, it wasn't evident.


----------



## jwbrent (Oct 18, 2018)

BabetakCZE said:


> My favourite combo right now -  PC - Foobar - Mojo - HD6XX.
> Absolutely wonderful pairing.



The only difference for me is I use my iPhone SE as my source. Mojo connected with the HD 6XX listening to lossless music—sounds fantastic!

I listened to the HD 600 in the late 90s and the HD 650 in the early 00s, each time walking away not impressed. Too veiled on the top end was my thought. I don’t recall the source, but I listened to CDs. When the 6XX first hit for such a great price, I went back and forth about buying them each time there was a drop. I finally got a pair on a recent drop with immediate shipping.

I ran them straight for 50 hours or so, then started listening ... either my ears have changed over the last 20 years, I never heard a burned in pair when listening in the past, or the Mojo is ideally suited for the 6XX, but it’s like a different headphone. I couldn’t be happier with the sound, and I’m seriously considering buying the HD 58X even though I really don’t need another pair of headphones.

I _will_ buy the HD 8XX whenever that drop happens ...


----------



## krismusic

dakanao said:


> Do you notice a slightly less refined upper end on the left 3.5mm output, as opposed to the one right to it? This only is noticable to me with high impedance headphones like the HD 6xx. With some 16 and 50 ohm headphones, it wasn't evident.


AFAIK the outputs are identical. Wired to the same circuits. I don't see how they could possibly sound different. Your imagination on the other hand...


----------



## maxh22

dakanao said:


> Do you notice a slightly less refined upper end on the left 3.5mm output, as opposed to the one right to it? This only is noticable to me with high impedance headphones like the HD 6xx. With some 16 and 50 ohm headphones, it wasn't evident.



I've mentioned this several times on this thread but that is what I hear as well, only in my experience it isn't limited to only headphones but to IEM's and speakers as well.


----------



## 40760

maxh22 said:


> I've mentioned this several times on this thread but that is what I hear as well, only in my experience it isn't limited to only headphones but to IEM's and speakers as well.



Perhaps one output was used more than the other? Try using the other one for sometime and then compare to see if there's a difference?

I suspect it might be a burn in thing, but I'm no expert...


----------



## maxh22

palestofwhite said:


> Perhaps one output was used more than the other? Try using the other one for sometime and then compare to see if there's a difference?
> 
> I suspect it might be a burn in thing, but I'm no expert...



I doubt that because I’ve always subconsciously , since day 1 ,preferred that output over the other but it really is not a night and day difference to be frank.

The other port had a lot of good use too only it was a friend listening with me.

Either way Mojo still rocks


----------



## ThatPhil

I need to replace the battery, What kind of screwdriver do I need to use?


----------



## miketlse

ThatPhil said:


> I need to replace the battery, What kind of screwdriver do I need to use?


Use a Torx T7


----------



## ThatPhil

Thanks


----------



## TheTrace

Over time my Mojo's 3.5mm jacks have gone from bad to unusable. I would constantly have to adjust the headphone jack in order to get sound instead of a mufled and distorted feedback in the past. Now I just get an ear piercing frequency or buzzing whenever I plug anything into the Mojo when it's on.

I live in New York, are there any options for repairs that may have appeared over time?

I haven't used my Mojo for a few months now because I'm a student and lack the money for repairs. (100 dollars an hour plus labor....) I would like to start using it again.


----------



## dakanao

maxh22 said:


> I doubt that because I’ve always subconsciously , since day 1 ,preferred that output over the other but it really is not a night and day difference to be frank.
> 
> The other port had a lot of good use too only it was a friend listening with me.
> 
> Either way Mojo still rocks


Yes. I clearly notice it with the Sennheiser HD 540 Gold, which is as neutral as they come. The left jack just has that subtle less bass response and less control in the highs than the one right to it.. I'm using a mini quad star cable with the headphones, so unfortanetly when I plug them in the right jack, the thick cable starts to twist and in turn the fit starts to get off.


----------



## ThatPhil

Anyone know where I can get a new battery in the UK I already asked the place I got it from (audio sanctuary) and they won't sell me one.


----------



## miketlse

ThatPhil said:


> Anyone know where I can get a new battery in the UK I already asked the place I got it from (audio sanctuary) and they won't sell me one.


Contact chord support, and ask if they can ship a battery to you.


----------



## SuperelvinSH

cirodts said:


> I too can grado 225e and with mojo it goes very well, it calms its medium frequencies.


Same thing for me, It's even more impressive with sr325


----------



## SuperelvinSH

ThatPhil said:


> Anyone know where I can get a new battery in the UK I already asked the place I got it from (audio sanctuary) and they won't sell me one.


They probably won't, you'd have to buy a new Mojo...


----------



## cirodts

Which Dap according to your experiences best matches with the mojo?


----------



## jarnopp

cirodts said:


> Which Dap according to your experiences best matches with the mojo?



Poly for sound quality.


----------



## greatwhite58

SuperelvinSH said:


> They probably won't, you'd have to buy a new Mojo...


Wow that’s negative. Other posts on here show that people have got batteries too.


----------



## rbalcom

I bought two from a dealer in Canada a couple of weeks ago and had them shipped to the US. Seems strange that they would be hard to get in the country the Mojo is made in.


----------



## majo123 (Oct 26, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Elecroestatico

maxh22 said:


> I doubt that because I’ve always subconsciously , since day 1 ,preferred that output over the other but it really is not a night and day difference to be frank.
> 
> The other port had a lot of good use too only it was a friend listening with me.
> 
> Either way Mojo still rocks


Yeah I guess some of us have better hearing... I too can tell the difference in the 2 headphone jacks


----------



## cirodts

Is there a headphone output that sounds better than the other on the mojo? which is?


----------



## normanl

I removed the battery and have been using it without battery as a desktop unit for some time now with no problem at all. Besides, Mojo operates at cooler temperature without battery.


----------



## greatwhite58

Elecroestatico said:


> Yeah I guess some of us have better hearing... I too can tell the difference in the 2 headphone jacks


It’s more like one port could be slightly louder than the other and this would make it seem to sound different.


----------



## dakanao (Oct 27, 2018)

greatwhite58 said:


> It’s more like one port could be slightly louder than the other and this would make it seem to sound different.


Nope, because the one with the ''louder'', less controlled highs is the left one, while at the same time the bass is less than the right one.

I asked Rob, and he said that the one on the right has a higher damping factor than the one on the left. And I guess that's why it sounds more controlled with 300 ohm headphones.

With the Sennheiser HD 579, the left one actually sounded a bit more detailed and cleaner.


----------



## maxh22

dakanao said:


> Nope, because the one with the ''louder'', less controlled highs is the left one, while at the same time the bass is less than the right one.
> 
> I asked Rob, and he said that the one on the right has a higher damping factor than the one on the left. And I guess that's why it sounds more controlled with 300 ohm headphones.
> 
> With the Sennheiser HD 579, the left one actually sounded a bit more detailed and cleaner.



Interesting... I did not know that thank you for posting this!


----------



## normanl

dakanao said:


> Nope, because the one with the ''louder'', less controlled highs is the left one, while at the same time the bass is less than the right one.
> 
> I asked Rob, and he said that the one on the right has a higher damping factor than the one on the left. And I guess that's why it sounds more controlled with 300 ohm headphones.
> 
> With the Sennheiser HD 579, the left one actually sounded a bit more detailed and cleaner.


Is the HP output on the same side of the "balls" right or left?


----------



## dakanao

normanl said:


> Is the HP output on the same side of the "balls" right or left?


I was referring to the one directly under the balls as ''left''.


----------



## dakanao

maxh22 said:


> Interesting... I did not know that thank you for posting this!


Np. What headphone are you using with the Mojo?


----------



## maxh22

dakanao said:


> Np. What headphone are you using with the Mojo?



Lately I’ve been using them with the HEX V2 and also IE 80S


----------



## cirodts

it's true I felt the difference, is there any article that brings this news?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> Nope, because the one with the ''louder'', less controlled highs is the left one, while at the same time the bass is less than the right one.
> 
> I asked Rob, and he said that the one on the right has a higher damping factor than the one on the left. And I guess that's why it sounds more controlled with 300 ohm headphones.
> 
> With the Sennheiser HD 579, the left one actually sounded a bit more detailed and cleaner.



I followed this thread since day one and its been stated that both outputs are identical many times but now 3 years later they officially sound different?


----------



## Mediahound

Deftone said:


> I followed this thread since day one and its been stated that both outputs are identical many times but now 3 years later they officially sound different?



Yeah, they don't sound different. In fact, each headphone jack is connected to the same amplifier internally. The only way they could potentially sound different is if one of the jacks is defective or got dirt inside, something like that.


----------



## DBaldock9

Mediahound said:


> Yeah, they don't sound different. In fact, each headphone jack is connected to the same amplifier internally. The only way they could potentially sound different is if one of the jacks is defective or got dirt inside, something like that.



There could also be differences in the resistance/inductance/capacitance of circuit board etches, between the chip/device that drives the output, and the two jacks.


----------



## Mediahound

DBaldock9 said:


> There could also be differences in the resistance/inductance/capacitance of circuit board etches, between the chip/device that drives the output, and the two jacks.



I suppose so however one would think Chord manufacturers to tight enough tolerances and QA's such that there would not actually be measurable difference between the two jacks.


----------



## Deftone

I have personally never heard a difference and have just plugged in which ever jack came to mind.


----------



## greatwhite58

dakanao said:


> Nope, because the one with the ''louder'', less controlled highs is the left one, while at the same time the bass is less than the right one.
> 
> I asked Rob, and he said that the one on the right has a higher damping factor than the one on the left. And I guess that's why it sounds more controlled with 300 ohm headphones.
> 
> With the Sennheiser HD 579, the left one actually sounded a bit more detailed and cleaner.


Ahh that’s interesting, so my Sennheiser HD650 should sound better through the right hand port?


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 2, 2018)

I just received the Mojo case. It's an original Chord one.

However really surprised to see it has a magnet to close the case. Why would you want a magnet next to audio electronics? I might be wrong but wouldn't it interfere. ... Also if the Mojo was dropped while in the case. I fear the magnet would pop open and the Mojo fall out. (Not that I intend dropping the Mojo, but accidents happen.)

EDIT: With Mojo case being made of aluminium, it probably blocks magnetism. At least that is what I came up with, after a google.


----------



## Elecroestatico

dakanao said:


> Nope, because the one with the ''louder'', less controlled highs is the left one, while at the same time the bass is less than the right one.
> 
> I asked Rob, and he said that the one on the right has a higher damping factor than the one on the left. And I guess that's why it sounds more controlled with 300 ohm headphones.
> 
> With the Sennheiser HD 579, the left one actually sounded a bit more detailed and cleaner.


exactly the same caracteristics of sound that I found on mine since the first moment I opened and use my mojo. We have a better perception of sound I guess! SOME VERY FEW OF US HAVE GOLDEN EARS !! AND IM A TROLL!!


----------



## Elecroestatico

ThatPhil said:


> I need to replace the battery, What kind of screwdriver do I need to use?


Screw you!


----------



## dakanao

greatwhite58 said:


> Ahh that’s interesting, so my Sennheiser HD650 should sound better through the right hand port?


Yes, with my HD 650 that definitely was the case. Tell me what you think when you've plugged them in both for a while.


----------



## cirodts

it sounds better the left door would seem


----------



## Elecroestatico (Oct 29, 2018)

Mediahound said:


> Yeah, they don't sound different. In fact, each headphone jack is connected to the same amplifier internally. The only way they could potentially sound different is if one of the jacks is defective or got dirt inside, something like that.


They do sound different, but a  few people said its connected to the same amp vs somebody said that rob watts stated that they do have different dampening factors, so who to believe? perhaps the rest of your equipment is not revealing enough to show those differences or some people just have better hearing, or maybe you are crazy   or maybe I'm crazy  or maybe some mojos are made with more love:   ....or maybe you have a fake mojo and only real mojo sound different, I'm gonna have to go for that last one theory!


----------



## cirodts

I with a degree I felt differences


----------



## dakanao

Elecroestatico said:


> They do sound different, but a  few people said its connected to the same amp vs somebody said that rob watts stated that they do have different dampening factors, so who to believe? perhaps the rest of your equipment is not revealing enough to show those differences or some people just have better hearing, or maybe you are crazy   or maybe I'm crazy  or maybe some mojos are made with more love:   ....or maybe you have a fake mojo and only real mojo sound different, I'm gonna have to go for that last one theory!


This is literally what he told me in pm. 

''No it's normal. But I am surprised you can hear it - nobody has spotted it before - the reason is that the one on the other side of the power switch has a little longer PCB trace, so the damping factor is not quite as good as the one close to the power switch. A bigger damping factor gives a tighter (in the bass) and brighter SQ. I used the power switch one before Hugo 2 and preferred that one!''

That explains why 300 ohm headphones sound better on the right, and other lower impedance headphones sound better on the left.


----------



## Deftone

greatwhite58 said:


> Ahh that’s interesting, so my Sennheiser HD650 should sound better through the right hand port?



And if you turn down the leds and flip the Mojo over you get lower noise floor.


----------



## bikutoru

Deftone said:


> And if you turn down the leds and flip the Mojo over you get lower noise floor.


Aligning it with Earth's axis, headphone ports North, makes it sound crisp and really engaging.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> And if you turn down the leds and flip the Mojo over you get lower noise floor.



I lie on the ground and listen to get the lowest noise floor. I hear zero difference between the outputs using Focal Elex (80 ohms).  I’ll have to try my HD6xx and see if I can hear any difference.


----------



## cirodts

how to get a lower noise from the mojo, is it a joke?


----------



## Elecroestatico

dakanao said:


> This is literally what he told me in pm.
> 
> ''No it's normal. But I am surprised you can hear it - nobody has spotted it before - the reason is that the one on the other side of the power switch has a little longer PCB trace, so the damping factor is not quite as good as the one close to the power switch. A bigger damping factor gives a tighter (in the bass) and brighter SQ. I used the power switch one before Hugo 2 and preferred that one!''
> 
> That explains why 300 ohm headphones sound better on the right, and other lower impedance headphones sound better on the left.


I agree, I also use one or the other depending on what im using it with, but like you, I also noticed the difference since the first moment I use my mojo for the first time and I can spot the difference with almost any headphone or speaker I have tried it on, but most people can't if you run a blind test. Lets thank the lord for giving us golden ears


----------



## Deftone

cirodts said:


> how to get a lower noise from the mojo, is it a joke?


 Yes definitely a joke


----------



## 435279

A blind test is the only way to determine if owners that say they hear a difference between the two outputs are really hearing a difference.

Also consider that the soldering on the headphone sockets is prone to failure, I had to open mine up and resolder the socket.

If the solder is failing on one or both of the sockets that will create a mismatch between the sockets.


----------



## Elecroestatico

SteveOliver said:


> A blind test is the only way to determine if owners that say they hear a difference between the two outputs are really hearing a difference.
> 
> Also consider that the soldering on the headphone sockets is prone to failure, I had to open mine up and resolder the socket.
> 
> If the solder is failing on one or both of the sockets that will create a mismatch between the sockets.


It's a fact, they DO sound different straight from factory. Read last 2 pages to get an idea. No lose connections or solder problems, thats why I pointed out that I can spot the difference from the first minute I started using my mojo from brand new state, and that why I also stated that the differences can be heard with several headphone models and speakers. And thats also why I mention that on blind test almost nobody can spot a difference  

People call me crazy for having golden ears.


----------



## Elecroestatico

cirodts said:


> how to get a lower noise from the mojo, is it a joke?


doesn't the mojo already has unmesureable noise floor specs?  I know a way to make you mojo completely silent if thats what you are looking for, but that requires a half loaded bucket and couple minutes of your time, PM if you are interested lol.


----------



## cirodts

best combo-dap for chord mojo?


----------



## joshnor713

cirodts said:


> best combo-dap for chord mojo?



I never get these kinds of questions. The source just passes 1's and 0's to the Mojo, so there shouldn't be a "best", just whatever you want to use that can pass audio digitally.

Am I missing something?


----------



## cirodts

joshnor713 said:


> I never get these kinds of questions. The source just passes 1's and 0's to the Mojo, so there shouldn't be a "best", just whatever you want to use that can pass audio digitally.
> 
> Am I missing something?


I'm not an expert, so if I use a smartphone lg v20 or an astell & kerm 240 as sources for the mojo I will have the same result on the final sound?


----------



## joshnor713

cirodts said:


> I'm not an expert, so if I use a smartphone lg v20 or an astell & kerm 240 as sources for the mojo I will have the same result on the final sound?



An exception with Android phones is that they're natively locked to an upsampled 192 kHz sampling rate. But if you use an app like UAPP to send the appropriate rate, then yes, it should be the same result.


----------



## cirodts

thanks


----------



## cirodts

if I took an AK100 mk1 digitally blocks at an oversampled 192 kHz sampling rate natively?


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 2, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> I just received the Mojo case. It's an original Chord one.
> 
> However really surprised to see it has a magnet to close the case. Why would you want a magnet next to audio electronics? I might be wrong but wouldn't it interfere. ... Also if the Mojo was dropped while in the case. I fear the magnet would pop open and the Mojo fall out. (Not that I intend dropping the Mojo, but accidents happen.



I have put Mojo in its case. I figure it will survive better with it, even for just about the house. (I am not sure the case wouldn't pop open if it fell. However that's not so much an issue for me as mean to keep my Mojo at home.)

Mojo does look excellent in the case though. It looks bullet-proof, as the case adds bulk and height. I do like the case for at home. The case is also exquisitely made.

EDIT: With Mojo case being made of aluminium, it probably blocks magnetism. At least that is what I came up with, after a google.


----------



## Deftone

cirodts said:


> best combo-dap for chord mojo?



Just choose a reliable device with a smooth operating system.


----------



## x RELIC x

joshnor713 said:


> I never get these kinds of questions. The source just passes 1's and 0's to the Mojo, so there shouldn't be a "best", just whatever you want to use that can pass audio digitally.
> 
> Am I missing something?



Technically no, it passes Voltage which represents a binary state which we label as 0’s and 1’s. The electrical Voltage can still carry noise which upsets the analogue components in the form of noise floor modulation making the sound artificially brighter. While most DAPs will not be so incompetent that a user will hear a difference between sources (some people do report audible differences), the best connection is to use the optical input which inherently will isolate any electrical noise.


----------



## DjBobby

JaZZ said:


> The following equalizer setting on the FiiO X5 II for the SE846 specifically for the Mojo sounds fabulous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it mean that FiiO's X5II output isn't bit perfect, when the sound through the Mojo is affected by the EQ?


----------



## JaZZ

Not sure how to interpret your question. 

Of course the digital signal isn't «bit perfect» anymore, since the DSP changes the sample values. That doesn't mean it's corrupted by any means – it now looks as if the mastering engineer had done some corresponding equalizing beforehand.

With say the Hugo₂ instead of the Mojo the EQ curve would look slightly different, and with the X5 II alone slightly different again – because the analogue signals from all of them have a slightly deviating (perceived) tonal balance.


----------



## DjBobby

JaZZ said:


> Not sure how to interpret your question.
> 
> Of course the digital signal isn't «bit perfect» anymore, since the DSP changes the sample values. That doesn't mean it's corrupted by any means – it now looks as if the mastering engineer had done some corresponding equalizing beforehand.
> 
> With say the Hugo₂ instead of the Mojo the EQ curve would look slightly different, and with the X5 II alone slightly different again – because the analogue signals from all of them have a slightly deviating (perceived) tonal balance.


Thanks. I understand the part that the Hugo, Mojo and X5 ii will all sound different on the analogue level. My question is about the vice versa scenario: if the DSP changes the sample values, does also the basic pre-tuned tonality of the player also affects the Mojo's output? Or to put it simpler, do different daps with the EQ off, all sound the same with the Mojo, regardless of their pre-tuned, possibly some dsp involved, tonality?


----------



## JaZZ (Oct 31, 2018)

DjBobby said:


> Thanks. I understand the part that the Hugo, Mojo and X5 ii will all sound different on the analogue level. My question is about the vice versa scenario: if the DSP changes the sample values, does also the basic pre-tuned tonality of the player also affects the Mojo's output? Or to put it simpler, do different daps with the EQ off, all sound the same with the Mojo, regardless of their pre-tuned, possibly some dsp involved, tonality?


DAPs should have no sound tuning by themselves – they only have to channel the digital signals from the data carriers (e.g. microSDXC cards) to a DAC. So the player has no sound on its own, particularly if it transmits the signal bit-perfectly, which means without resampling, which is the norm, unlike with computer operating systems. At least that's the theory. In practice not all digital source devices sound the same, according to my experience even CD transports can sound different. Current knowledge attributes the differences to jitter and RFI – therefore not all DACs are affected to the same degree. My Hugo₁ sounded better with the FiiO X5 II as source than with the original X5 – the sound was cleaner. The DAVE on the other hand showed no such difference during a brief comparison – but I would have to do it again to be sure.

Note that «bit perfection» is of relevance only in terms of  resampling (up- or downsampling) – or the absence of it, respectively. DSPs and digital volume controls can't fulfill their tasks if they're not allowed to modify the sample values.


----------



## DjBobby

JaZZ said:


> DAPs should have no sound tuning by themselves – they only have to channel the digital signals from the data carriers (e.g. microSDXC cards) to a DAC. So the player has no sound on its own, particularly if it transmits the signal bit-perfectly, which means without resampling, which is the norm, unlike with computer operating systems. At least that's the theory. In practice not all digital source devices sound the same, according to my experience even CD transports can sound different. Current knowledge attributes the differences to jitter and RFI – therefore not all DACs are affected to the same degree. My Hugo₁ sounded better with the FiiO X5 II as source than with the original X5 – the sound was cleaner. The DAVE on the other hand showed no such difference during a brief comparison – but I would have to do it again to be sure.
> 
> Note that «bit perfection» is of relevance only in terms of  resampling (up- or downsampling) – or the absence of it, respectively. DSPs and digital volume controls can't fulfill their tasks if they're not allowed to modify the sample values.


Thanks a lot, great explanation. That was exactly the missing piece of the puzzle I was looking for.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 2, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> I just received the Mojo case. It's an original Chord one.
> 
> However really surprised to see it has a magnet to close the case. Why would you want a magnet next to audio electronics? I might be wrong but wouldn't it interfere. ... Also if the Mojo was dropped while in the case. I fear the magnet would pop open and the Mojo fall out. (Not that I intend dropping the Mojo, but accidents happen.)
> 
> EDIT: With Mojo case being made of aluminium, it probably blocks magnetism. At least that is what I came up with, after a google.



EDIT: With Mojo case being made of aluminium, it probably blocks the magnetism of the Mojo case lock.. At least that is what I came up with, after a google.

By the way, I love my case.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 3, 2018)

I was listening to the Brandenburg Concertos last night, with Mojo and AKG N40. (Already said N40 pairs with Mojo, incredibly.)

Brandenburg Concertos, with Benjamin Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra.

Incredible. I understand now why one of my music teachers was always mentioning the Brandenburg Concertos. At the time I never really understood them so much, but had not heard them fully. With Mojo the play very well.

There are some extra concertos on the double CD too. One being a concerto for violin and oboe. The tonality of the oboe was amazing. ........ At some points in the music I lost track of the fact it was an oboe and just heard the tones. It was like the tones could have been made by any instrument; (not quite but I know what I mean). Also like the music could have been created by almost anyone. I was so focussed on the tones and sounds, that 'momentarily' the music took on sort of a different meaning. (I am struggling to explain myself here. I hope you know what I mean.)


----------



## canali

i'm currently using my mojo as a dac with my LG Oled tv for late night tv / concert watching.
(loving it) 
using optical out from tv to mojo and then to my fostex th X00 cans.

question for anyone doing similar or familiar with the iFi spdif ?
 are you using it in in this configuration...this is where i'm trying to find out how to implement it.
https://ifi-audio.com/products/spdif-ipurifier/


----------



## DBaldock9

canali said:


> i'm currently using my mojo as a dac with my LG Oled tv for late night tv / concert watching.
> (loving it)
> using optical out from tv to mojo and then to my fostex th X00 cans.
> 
> ...



I don't know if the equivalent circuitry is built-in to my iFi Micro iDSD, but I have a few different things (Roku, PC, TV, DVD/VCR) connected optically to a 4x4 matrix switch - with one of the outputs going to the optical SPDIF input on my iDSD - and it works well & sounds good.


----------



## Staxton

I just wanted to share my two latest attempts to make a Mojo/DAP combination.

The major change in both from previous versions is the removal of the Mojo from its aluminum case for placement in the 3D printed case.

Here are a couple of pictures of the first new version:



  
Here are the components:

    Raspberry Pi 3 Mainboard stripped of all ports
    Adafruit 2.8" Capacitive Screen 2423   
    Odroid 3000 mAh battery for the Pi
    Adafruit Powerboost 1000c       
    3 Kingston G2 USB 2.0 microSDHC Readers       
    4 MicroSD Cards -- 1 for the OS [RuneAudio] and music storage and 3 for music storage alone; tested with     400gb cards; Theoretical total storage of 2.0TB using four 512GB MicroSD cards [not tested]
    Adafruit Switch to turn on/off power from the battery to the Pi       
    Chord Mojo Board without Aluminum, Cover and Balls
    3D Print Enclosure    114 x 96.2 x  26 mm    

The overall weight of the unit  is 284g. I can fit it in a T-Shirt pocket.

The Pi-driven front end battery lasts for about 3 hrs, about half the duration of the Mojo battery. It has 2.4 gHz WiFi. The Raspberry Pi 3B+ has 5 gHz WiFi, but the RuneAudio software for the Pi3B+ is still being developed.

The current design has one rather large flaw, however; three of the MicroSD cards can be accessed only by taking the unit apart. But since the MicroSD card that contains the OS is easily accessible, you can have up to 400 or 500GB of storage to add new music, while using the other 3 cards only if you have a very large collection.

Here are some pictures of the second new unit:


 

 

Here they are side by side:


 
The components are:

    Raspberry Pi 3 Mainboard stripped of all ports
    Adafruit 2.8" Capacitive Screen 2423  
    eBay 8000 mAh Lithium Battery  
    DROK Slim DC 3V to 5V 3A Converter Boost Step Up Voltage Regulator        
    Icstation TC4056A Micro USB 5V 1A 18650 Lithium Battery Charger Board        
    NKK MS13ANW03 SPDT Slide 6A Switch from Digikey       
    Micron 2TB SSD removed from its case, with SATA to USB converter hardwired to one of the Pi's USB ports     
    MicroSD card (OS + Music)       
    Chord Mojo without aluminum case and volume balls       
    3D Print Enclosure    130 x 96.2 x 32 mm   
    Total weight:    390g

With the much larger battery, the Pi front end lasts as long as the Mojo. The unit shown has about 2.4TB of storage, but has a theoretical maximum storage of 4.5TB, although I haven't tested it with a 4TB SSD or a 512GB MicroSD. It shares the same flaw as the first unit, in that the SSD card is not accessible without disassembling the unit but, again, a large MicroSD card can be used for new music, with the SSD used for those with already very large collections.

While each of these new unit sis contained in one enclosure, each is made up of 2 separate devices: the Pi front end, which is attached via USB to the Mojo. This means that each unit has two batteries that have to be charged regularly, and each has two on-off switches. The Mojo balls have been replaced by screws inside springs screwed into plastic standoffs. Protrusions from the standoffs make contact with the appropriate spots on the circuit board for power and volume. 

The major advantage of these units is that they are entirely self-contained; while they can be controlled via WiFi from another device, like a phone or PC, you don't have to. Also, Tidal can be streamed through these systems, but it requires a bit of work, and it is not what they were built for.

Of course, the plastic enclosures are nowhere near as sturdy or safe from the environment as aluminum but, with care, I haven't had any issues so far. The software is probably not quite as plug and play as some would wish but, on the other hand, it is all open source so it can be customized a great deal.

My continuing hope is that Chord will consider making something like these for the Mojo.

P.S. Since the onset of cooler weather, I have been using a Hugo2/DAP, which will be posted on the Hugo 2 Thread.


----------



## greenkiwi

If you made it very you could get it to pass as an old school Nintendo Gameboy.

Very cool


----------



## surfgeorge (Nov 5, 2018)

I have already introduced my 3D printed case for the Mojo-HiBy R3 combo, and I have been enjoying this little magic sound brick a lot!

But for taking it with me I had to wrap it in a towel and put it in a bag for protection, so I went back to the drawing board and came up with a transport box that keeps the Mojo and R3 perfectly safe. And here is the first functional sample!


----------



## TheReds

Nice! I pretty much have assumed your sig recently first with R3, then some mojo, then the Nightowl haha. Need to get these printed now to try out.




surfgeorge said:


> I have already introduced my 3D printed case for the Mojo-HiBy R3 combo, and I have been enjoying this little magic sound brick a lot!
> 
> But for taking it with me I had to wrap it in a towel and put it in a bag for protection, so I went back to the deawing board and came up with a transport box that keeps the Mojo and R3 perfectly safe. And here is the first functional sample!


----------



## musickid (Nov 5, 2018)

A new *Chord chat and lounge thread* i have started over on the members lounge section. It's an area to just relax a little if anyone is interested.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-lounge-and-chat-area.892658/


----------



## canali

DBaldock9 said:


> I don't know if the equivalent circuitry is built-in to my iFi Micro iDSD, but I have a few different things (Roku, PC, TV, DVD/VCR) connected optically to a 4x4 matrix switch - with one of the outputs going to the optical SPDIF input on my iDSD - and it works well & sounds good.



thanks...what sort of matrix switch ..brand ?


----------



## DBaldock9

canali said:


> thanks...what sort of matrix switch ..brand ?



The TOSLINK Switch I bought is a J-Tech, from Amazon - https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XD9NQ26/
There appears to be two models of budget TOSLINK 4x4 Matrix Switches, sold under many different brand names (on Amazon and AliExpress).
One has a square metal case, and the other has rounded ends.

*NOTE:*  The J-Tech HDMI Matrix Switch uses the _SAME_ remote control circuitry as this TOSLINK Switch - so both switches react if you use either remote.


----------



## cirodts

as transport for the mojo is equally good esther M1 Pro and pure esther M1 analog?


----------



## Deftone

I don’t recommend the soundaware M1s for music playback or transport. UI isn’t good and build is questionable.


----------



## cirodts

Which dap is the best digital transport for the mojo?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

cirodts said:


> Which dap is the best digital transport for the mojo?


Depends, what you're looking for in a DAP?


----------



## cirodts

a dap that is an excellent transport for the mojo


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> a dap that is an excellent transport for the mojo


So you are not worried by budget, or physical size, or any other criteria.


----------



## GreenBow

cirodts said:


> a dap that is an excellent transport for the mojo



Look in the first FAQ posts of the Mojo thread. There is a link that lists the DAPs that pair with the Mojo.

Check that any you look at play 'bit-perfect', and high res music.


----------



## cirodts

No matter the budget I just need to exploit the maximum potential of the mojo with a dap that provides the best electrical signal.


----------



## ZappaMan

cirodts said:


> No matter the budget I just need to exploit the maximum potential of the mojo with a dap that provides the best electrical signal.


Maybe poly or a dap with an optical output?


----------



## cirodts

With which entry is better the mojo: coaxial optical or usb?
I use a lg v20 and I thought of an ak 120 or an easther m1 analog as a transport, what do you think?


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 10, 2018)

My honest opinion. The A&K 120 is too much money for a file source.

I would say buy a cheap file source. Then buy some more headphones. I have the Mojo and the Grado 225e. I had to EQ the highs out of the 225e to get more balance to the sound. Then I heard the mid of the music more richly. ... Recently I bought the AKG N40. They N40 are balanced, full sound, low bass extension, smooth clear and even treble. No need to EQ the AKG N40, and they sound better than the 225e. I never use my 225e now. ... I was lucky because the AKG N40 I bought were on sale. Normal price £350, but I paid £250. (The took about 20 hours to sound right.)

With not having to EQ for the AKG N40, I can use them on anything. My iPod Shuffle, my Mojo, my Hugo 2, or my portable pocket DAB radio. They have the same gorgeous sound signature on every music source. The Hugo 2 is best though, of course.

I do not mean you should buy the AKG N40. However I do mean maybe you should consider that you would be happier with better headphones. I recommend the AKG N40 to anyone, but it is always a matter of individual choice and preference.


In the Hugo 2 thread I was asking for ideas for a file source. It was suggested to me that iBasso Dx90 was a good source. (Replaceable battery, USB and coaxial output, and up to 2TB SD card.) However the Dx90 is an older model and you would be looking for a used unit. I think the Shanling M1 is ideal. Any nice good value budget DAP is a good idea.

I do not really believe there is too much difference in file source. I have a Sony ZX300 DAP, and I hear no difference between ZX300 and my computer, both on USB. I would also like a cheap DAP so that I can use my ZX300 as a DAP. Then use the another cheap DAP as a file source. Or a netbook.


Optical is probably the best, but a clean battery powered DAP will give you a good sound. Make sure you get bit-perfect. .... What is wrong with your LG V20. It has good native sound, it has OTG, and I think the battery is replaceable. What more do you need.


----------



## AndrewH13

cirodts said:


> With which entry is better the mojo: coaxial optical or usb?
> I use a lg v20 and I thought of an ak 120 or an easther m1 analog as a transport, what do you think?



I find USB and Coax sound identical. Personally like Coax, I have a one inch 75 ohm cable, but even small mono RCA cable does the job and not sure there is a difference using Digital 75ohm at that size. For a tiny Source, Shanling M0 works. Fiio X5, IBASSO DX90, Pionner100 and AK SE200 have all worked well for me.


----------



## AndrewH13

GreenBow said:


> My honest opinion. The A&K 120 is too much money for a file source.



Only if not also being used separately without Mojo when desired.


----------



## Adu

I find the Coaxial  input of Mojo  better sounding than USB input.
For the Coaxial I use the old DAP Fiio X5 (first generation) and for USB I use MacBook Pro mid 2012 with Audirvana Plus.


----------



## x RELIC x

Adu said:


> I find the Coaxial  input of Mojo  better sounding than USB input.
> For the Coaxial I use the old DAP Fiio X5 (first generation) and for USB I use MacBook Pro mid 2012 with Audirvana Plus.



Please describe better for others’ reference. Brighter? Darker? Smoother?


----------



## Adu

x RELIC x said:


> Please describe better for others’ reference. Brighter? Darker? Smoother?



I will describe the sound on Coaxial as  smoother, without any trace of the harsh sound.


----------



## cirodts

AndrewH13 said:


> I find USB and Coax sound identical. Personally like Coax, I have a one inch 75 ohm cable, but even small mono RCA cable does the job and not sure there is a difference using Digital 75ohm at that size. For a tiny Source, Shanling M0 works. Fiio X5, IBASSO DX90, Pionner100 and AK SE200 have all worked well for me.


the best as a transport among the tested dap?


----------



## cirodts

I read that the best transport for mojo is easther m1 is it true?


----------



## miketlse (Nov 10, 2018)

cirodts said:


> I read that the best transport for mojo is easther m1 is it true?


Edited - deleted


----------



## greatwhite58

Deftone said:


> And if you turn down the leds and flip the Mojo over you get lower noise floor.


----------



## cirodts

miketlse said:


> I use the M1, and the hibylink app enables me to control the M1 from an android phone, or my ipad - so the small screen size is not an issue.


sorry as m1 you mean Shanling M1 or Soundaware Esther M1


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> sorry as m1 you mean Shanling M1 or Soundaware Esther M1


shanling M1


----------



## brianlg

Just got a used Mojo. The only USB cable I have to use with it right now is the USB with 2 micros (one for listening and one for charging). I'm thinking about getting a different USB to Micro cable -- are there any you recommend? I feel like the Black Dragon cable looks nice, but I don't really want to spend $80+. Are there any a little less than that you'd recommend?


----------



## surfgeorge (Nov 10, 2018)

cirodts said:


> I read that the best transport for mojo is easther m1 is it true?



For best SQ there have been a number statements that the Chord Poly is the best solution. If money is no issue I would go for that. Also the form factor makes the whole package very attractive IMHO
(Money is an issue for me, so I did not)

For convenience, a nice touch screen and perfect physical match can recommend the HiBy R3.
Inthink you have seen my previous posts which show the stack. It also supports the HiBy App to control it remotely.


----------



## dennistdk (Nov 10, 2018)

Since it might interest some people in this thread - I posted a simple DIY project for a Mojo-compatible mobile streamer device here (basically same functionality as the Poly, though not as fancy): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/portable-streamer-player-for-chord-mojo-and-others.892968/


----------



## krismusic

brianlg said:


> Just got a used Mojo. The only USB cable I have to use with it right now is the USB with 2 micros (one for listening and one for charging). I'm thinking about getting a different USB to Micro cable -- are there any you recommend? I feel like the Black Dragon cable looks nice, but I don't really want to spend $80+. Are there any a little less than that you'd recommend?


Maybe have a look at FAQ's in the third post?


----------



## krismusic

dennistdk said:


> Since it might interest some people in this thread - I posted a simple DIY project for a Mojo-compatible mobile streamer device here (basically same functionality as the Poly, though not as fancy): https://www.head-fi.org/threads/portable-streamer-player-for-chord-mojo-and-others.892968/


That looks brilliant. I wish I was that tech savvy.


----------



## dennistdk

krismusic said:


> That looks brilliant. I wish I was that tech savvy.



Thanks. It was only like soldering 4 wires to the Pi zero w - anybody can do that.


----------



## krismusic

dennistdk said:


> Thanks. It was only like soldering 4 wires to the Pi zero w - anybody can do that.


Presumably you have to program the Pi though. Fancy making me a unit to run Tidal? For a fee of course.


----------



## dennistdk

krismusic said:


> Presumably you have to program the Pi though. Fancy making me a unit to run Tidal? For a fee of course.



I haven't used Tidal in a while, but the "moOde audio" software that you just load onto the SD card should support Tidal streaming: http://moodeaudio.org/ (look under features).


----------



## krismusic

dennistdk said:


> I haven't used Tidal in a while, but the "moOde audio" software that you just load onto the SD card should support Tidal streaming: http://moodeaudio.org/ (look under features).


Not into taking commissions?


----------



## brianlg

krismusic said:


> Maybe have a look at FAQ's in the third post?


I have looked multiple times and do not see something that answers my question? I'm not trying to bypass the CCK. Maybe i'm blind.


----------



## dennistdk

krismusic said:


> Not into taking commissions?



Hehe. No, don't think so. Just in it for the sharing 
I also don't have the parts right now for building an extra.


----------



## krismusic

dennistdk said:


> Hehe. No, don't think so. Just in it for the sharing
> I also don't have the parts right now for building an extra.


Well if you are ever up for it. PM me. I'm pretty easy going but would enjoy the experiment and interaction.


----------



## krismusic

brianlg said:


> I have looked multiple times and do not see something that answers my question? I'm not trying to bypass the CCK. Maybe i'm blind.


Really sorry man. I honestly wasn't trying to be rude. I genuinely thought the FAQ would help. I use a Zee Audio cable that was pretty cheap. It's excellent but they seem rather elusive on the net. Mine bypasses the CCK for IOS but I'm sure they would do a cable to suit your needs.


----------



## cirodts (Nov 11, 2018)

I have read that astell & kerm are excellent transport for the mojo and that the sound of the mojo varies depending on the digital transport.
beyond the practicality of the M1 shanling you are sure that it makes good transport for the mojo? better than an astell & kerm?


----------



## flyte3333

Hi @Rob Watts 

Regarding JA's Stereophile Chord Mojo measurements a couple of years ago - did you ever get a chance to discuss his 16bit TOSlink jitter measurement (see below)?

What's the cause for the little hump? I know it's all at a very low level anyway and likely inaudible, but just curious if you discussed it with him.
*
https://www.stereophile.com/content/chord-electronics-mojo-da-headphone-amplifier-measurements*
*

 *


----------



## Deftone

Em2016 said:


> Hi @Rob Watts
> 
> Regarding JA's Stereophile Chord Mojo measurements a couple of years ago - did you ever get a chance to discuss his 16bit TOSlink jitter measurement (see below)?
> 
> ...



Wait a minute there, i thought it was immune to jitter on all inputs?


----------



## flyte3333 (Nov 11, 2018)

Deftone said:


> Wait a minute there, i thought it was immune to jitter on all inputs?



That bump (noise floor modulation?) in JA's measurements is at a very low level - as I mentioned (and even JA mentions at that link) it's likely not audible.

I'm just curious what could cause that low level bump and if Rob discussed it with JA, as to the cause.

That review and measurements I linked is from January 2016 by the way - nearly 3 years ago... so there's no new revelation here...

Just general curiosity on my part, nothing more than that.


----------



## Rob Watts

Em2016 said:


> Hi @Rob Watts
> 
> Regarding JA's Stereophile Chord Mojo measurements a couple of years ago - did you ever get a chance to discuss his 16bit TOSlink jitter measurement (see below)?
> 
> ...



The sample submitted to Stereophile was from the pre-production batch, a very small batch. We noticed that a small number within this batch had this bump in the noise floor; it's not noise floor modulation, but was due to a regulator going into low power PFM mode, which meant that the regulator was creating random noise within the audio bandwidth. We quickly fixed the issue, and no full production units had it. It's just our bad luck that one of the units sent to Stereophile had this issue.

Incidentally, the jitter performance of Mojo can't be measured using the AP that Stereophile has; the only test equipment that is capable of measuring Mojo's jitter performance is the APX 555. Using the 24 bit J test signal we get:



 

Some artifacts are present at about -160 dB, but this is due to the 4e pulse array DAC, not source jitter, as Mojo uses exactly the same DPLL as Hugo 2 (which is completely free from jitter artifacts). Tests using 2 uS of source jitter revealed no output change at all, so Mojo is indeed source jitter immune.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> Tests using 2 uS of source jitter revealed no output change at all, so Mojo is indeed source jitter immune.



Cheers Rob! I figured there was an easy explanation.


----------



## srinivasvignesh

cirodts said:


> I have read that astell & kerm are excellent transport for the mojo and that the sound of the mojo varies depending on the digital transport.
> beyond the practicality of the M1 shanling you are sure that it makes good transport for the mojo? better than an astell & kerm?



Can someone answer this please? Looking for a good transport for the Mojo. Just needs to be a transport. Nothing more.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

srinivasvignesh said:


> Can someone answer this please? Looking for a good transport for the Mojo. Just needs to be a transport. Nothing more.


You can re-purpose your previous phone, if you still have them in decent condition.


----------



## Deftone

srinivasvignesh said:


> Can someone answer this please? Looking for a good transport for the Mojo. Just needs to be a transport. Nothing more.



Shaning m0/m2s/m3s or hibys daps. 

Don’t worry about differences in sq it will be barely audible.


----------



## cirodts

thank you, I read about audible differences so I was looking for the best for the mojo.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

cirodts said:


> thank you, I read about audible differences so I was looking for the best for the mojo.


It seems you're unhappy with your Hiby R3, modifying the digital out.  
I would suggest using your old mobile with an app like UAPP, for bitperfect USB-out.
If you need a in-expensive small DAP, then look at Shanling M0 (no Hiby S/W) along with Shanling L2 cable.
If you're not bothered about DSD and streaming, I suggest any DAP that can do,
Optical out - Like older AK100, AK100 II etc.
Coax Out - Fiio X5ii, X5ii, X7 etc.


----------



## cirodts

i currently use lg v20 with mojo and hiby music as player, but hiby is bit-perfect?


----------



## GreenBow

For people recently asking, what's best transport for Mojo. It might be worth considering that your transport might be better if it has 'pause for hardware sync'.

I don't know but phones and apps like UAPP I think do. Whereas I think DAPs generally might not.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

cirodts said:


> i currently use lg v20 with mojo and hiby music as player, but hiby is bit-perfect?



I think you need to enable it in setting.
9. Added USB volume lock function to ensure bitperfect output more easily;

Make sure exclusive USB audio output is enabled to bypass Android System USB audio.
8. Added option to disable exclusive USB audio output and use Android system USB audio for convenience / interoperability;


----------



## cirodts

thanks, yes, I have locked the usb volume, however the smartphone is uncomfortable with the mojo, I will take a shanling m2 or hiby r3


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

cirodts said:


> thanks, yes, I have locked the usb volume, however the smartphone is uncomfortable with the mojo, I will take a shanling m2 or hiby r3


From R3 thread. They're saying USB-out is terrrible after FW1.14. Shanling M2s is also based on Hiby's Software.


superuser1 said:


> Well i wanted it primarily as a transport with my Micro BL but after Fw 1.14 the usb out audio was pretty terrible. In as much as the volume of the signal was extremely low and made my crank up the volume of the BL way past i have ever tried. Still there was much to be desired. However on and before FW 1.14 the usb audio out was playing fine and i did enjoy it. Another reason for me to get rid of it was that i dont use Tidal much, thirdly i kinda had a love ~ hate relationship with the battery life. Lastly, i dont like how less communicative hiby team has become.



Get the Shanling M0, if you can live with the tiny screen.


----------



## cirodts

mathi8vadhanan said:


> From R3 thread. They're saying USB-out is terrrible after FW1.14. Shanling M2s is also based on Hiby's Software.
> 
> 
> Get the Shanling M0, if you can live with the tiny screen.


better shanling m2s?


----------



## music4mhell

I used Hidizs AP60 (~$80) as Mojo transport for 2.5 years before i purchased Poly.


----------



## cirodts

I'm undecided between hiby r3 shanling m2s for mojo.


----------



## paruchuribros

Even though Hiby R3 got some firmware issues (will be fixed in later firmware), I like Hyby R3. It gives another option to play Bluetooth LDAC Premium mode for Bluetooth. I love that feature with Audeze Mobius for wireless play when I am out for shopping.


----------



## cirodts

paruchuribros said:


> Even though Hiby R3 got some firmware issues (will be fixed in later firmware), I like Hyby R3. It gives another option to play Bluetooth LDAC Premium mode for Bluetooth. I love that feature with Audeze Mobius for wireless play when I am out for shopping.


has a good digital output for the mojo


----------



## cirodts

to connect the hiby r3 to the mojo which connection makes it better with the sound, coaxial or usb?


----------



## calbu (Nov 16, 2018)

Does anybody hear distortion on the following Tidal premium track at the 1:04-1:06 mark?:
https://tidal.com/track/59405749 (track 1)


----------



## xenoVa

So in reviews people say Mojo sounds warmer. I am not a fan of this because I want a natural sound.

Let's talk in numbers. In a scale of 0-5-10 (warm-neutral-bright) how do you rate Mojo ?


----------



## paruchuribros

Usb


----------



## x RELIC x

atahanuz said:


> So in reviews people say Mojo sounds warmer. I am not a fan of this because I want a natural sound.
> 
> Let's talk in numbers. In a scale of 0-5-10 (warm-neutral-bright) how do you rate Mojo ?



4


----------



## jarnopp

atahanuz said:


> So in reviews people say Mojo sounds warmer. I am not a fan of this because I want a natural sound.
> 
> Let's talk in numbers. In a scale of 0-5-10 (warm-neutral-bright) how do you rate Mojo ?



I agree with Relic that ‘4’ captures what you are asking. But you also have to have the context of what are you comparing to with your question?  Other gear?  The actual sound of live music?  Many have noted that Mojo sounds warmer than other gear, but also that it is more faithful and technically cleaner than other gear. I really found that it takes a few weeks to really have your brain “burn in” and appreciate the technicalities and musicality of what Mojo provides.


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> I agree with Relic that ‘4’ captures what you are asking. But you also have to have the context of what are you comparing to with your question?  Other gear?  The actual sound of live music?  Many have noted that Mojo sounds warmer than other gear, but also that it is more faithful and technically cleaner than other gear. I really found that it takes a few weeks to really have your brain “burn in” and appreciate the technicalities and musicality of what Mojo provides.



Agree, well said. There’s so much more than just tonality.


----------



## cirodts

I read that the easther m1pro combined with the mojo is the best combo, perhaps because it has the femto clock?


----------



## xenoVa (Nov 17, 2018)

cirodts said:


> I read that the easther m1pro combined with the mojo is the best combo, perhaps because it has the femto clock?



You don't need a DAP if you use Mojo. You can just use your smartphone. Sound quality is the same because Smartphone/DAP 's DAC and AMP get bypassed anyway when you attach Mojo. Mojo's DAC and AMP matters.

Smartphone


----------



## xenoVa

x RELIC x said:


> 4



Ok. Interestingly, I looked at the Mojo's frequency response graph and it is completely flat between 20-20k hz. Technically it shouldn't color the sound but everyone says that it does.


----------



## x RELIC x

atahanuz said:


> Ok. Interestingly, I looked at the Mojo's frequency response graph and it is completely flat between 20-20k hz. Technically it shouldn't color the sound but everyone says that it does.



I honestly don’t think it colours the sound really. I mean, on your scale 4 is very close to neutral and then again that’s compare to what? Most other audio gear? The DAVE and Mojo share a similar tonality to my ears but obviously the DAVE has more going for it. Does that mean it’s also coloured, or most audio gear is just a bit bright?

Also, frequency response graphs don’t account for noise floor modulation which will give the perception of brighter sound. Mojo has no noise floor modulation making it sound smoother/warmer. You can search Rob Watt’s posts for a more technical explanation.


----------



## maxh22

cirodts said:


> I read that the easther m1pro combined with the mojo is the best combo, perhaps because it has the femto clock?



I had the M1 Pro on loan for a few weeks and I have to say the Coax out was really something , or maybe it was the custom cable they included? Or maybe even a bit of both.?

The sound was very full and meaty with great clarity and liquidity ,it rivals my optimized toslink setup for sure.

The thing is is... the dac section is just okay, nothing special to my ears but not bad either, it just didn’t engage me compared to cheaper solutions I’ve heard.


----------



## Deftone (Nov 17, 2018)

atahanuz said:


> Ok. Interestingly, I looked at the Mojo's frequency response graph and it is completely flat between 20-20k hz. Technically it shouldn't color the sound but everyone says that it does.



The treble ‘sounds like it’s rolled off’ at the very top and the bass can become a little thick and muddy but I’ve only heard this to stand out a lot on the more resolving earphones like IE800S but only slightly noticeable on mid fi headphones. However it is a very refined, detailed and musical sound. As with any equipment you should try it out to see if it pairs well with your headphones/iems.

Remember the Mojo was designed to take away the harshness of cheap headphones that sound thin and have harsh treble. (From a John Franks interview)


----------



## BobJS

atahanuz said:


> So in reviews people say Mojo sounds warmer. I am not a fan of this because I want a natural sound.
> 
> Let's talk in numbers. In a scale of 0-5-10 (warm-neutral-bright) how do you rate Mojo ?



I don't think it's warm.  It does bass fantastic though.  I don't think it's bright.  It does highs fantastic though.  The mids are true.  I guess, on your scale, it's a 5.


----------



## gasmonkey (Nov 17, 2018)

EDIT: ignore, wrong thread


----------



## miketlse

gasmonkey said:


> 6 month Poly owner here. Im taking another crack at getting my Poly set up proper. Have been resorting to Hotspot mode.
> 
> I CAN DO:
> 1. hotspot mode, control from BubbleUPNP
> ...


You will probably get more answers if you post in the Poly thread instead.


----------



## tekkster

Getting back to the DAP discussion for a moment...coax and usb was discussed but not optical.

I'm curious, been looking for the cheapest DAP available that has optical output.  

I researched this a year ago, and it seemed like the cheapest one was still really expensive, I think it was the Fiio X7?  $600+ I think.  Wondering if any DAPs with optical output are out that are more cost effective.


----------



## originalsnuffy

Hi all,
It has been a while since I have perused this thread.
Is there any  word or hint of a Mojo II ?


----------



## miketlse

originalsnuffy said:


> Hi all,
> It has been a while since I have perused this thread.
> Is there any  word or hint of a Mojo II ?


Not even a whisper.


----------



## superbart

tekkster said:


> Getting back to the DAP discussion for a moment...coax and usb was discussed but not optical.
> 
> I'm curious, been looking for the cheapest DAP available that has optical output.
> 
> I researched this a year ago, and it seemed like the cheapest one was still really expensive, I think it was the Fiio X7?  $600+ I think.  Wondering if any DAPs with optical output are out that are more cost effective.


Hello, TheBit Opus 1s has optical out and I'm using it with Mojo.


----------



## Deftone (Nov 17, 2018)

atahanuz said:


> Let's talk in numbers. In a scale of 0-5-10 (warm-neutral-bright) how do you rate Mojo ?



3


----------



## xenoVa (Nov 17, 2018)

Deftone said:


> 3





x RELIC x said:


> 4





jarnopp said:


> I agree with Relic that ‘4’ captures what you are asking.



Hmm, so I won't buy Mojo. I will buy a DAP (Probably A&K SR15 [$700]) instead as a source gear for the following reasons :

- It has a warm/smooth/relaxed sound according to the reviews, and it doesn't fit my musical taste. I love classical music, epic soundtracks and high treble string attacks in them (Hans Zimmer:Time final part !). Mojo might be good for a lot of people but not for me.

- Lack of portability/usage. A smartphone-Mojo-Headphone circuit is much much less portable than a DAP-Headphone circuit. I read you can't turn off Mojo's lights, this sucks because it will draw an unnecessary attention in public transport. It gets very hot (90% of the reviews say that).
And it doesn't support Android natively, you need a USB player app to play your music files and it doesn't support audio played by any application. I also read a lot of nonsense stability issues, such as not playing first 3 seconds of a track or suddenly disconnecting.


----------



## maxh22 (Nov 17, 2018)

atahanuz said:


> Hmm, so I won't buy Mojo. I will buy a DAP (Probably A&K SR15 [$700]) instead as a source gear for the following reasons :
> 
> - It has a warm/smooth/relaxed sound according to the reviews, and it doesn't fit my musical taste. I love classical music, epic soundtracks and high treble string attacks in them (Hans Zimmer:Time final part !). Mojo might be good for a lot of people but not for me.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you’ve already convinced yourself out of buying one, I would suggest you addition one if you can but there is a reason people have been jumping through all these hoops to get the best out of Mojo 

Oh and btw, much of Robs listening tests have been based on Classical Music so it should perform quite well provided your source and transducers are up to the task.

Regarding portability you could always add a Poly to complete the set.


----------



## Deftone

I would agree with Relics post that maybe all other DACs brighter than they should be but I’ve heard Mojo and Hugo2 side by side and I find That Hugo is brighter like “regular” DACs and also a lot of people that upgraded from mojo to Hugo or Hugo 2/ Qutest noticed the boost in treble and air.


----------



## Deftone

The Mojo is warmer, thicker and little trimmed on the high treble but you won’t find the same muscality and refinement under £1,000 in my opinion.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 17, 2018)

atahanuz said:


> Hmm, so I won't buy Mojo. I will buy a DAP (Probably A&K SR15 [$700]) instead as a source gear for the following reasons :
> 
> - It has a warm/smooth/relaxed sound according to the reviews, and it doesn't fit my musical taste. I love classical music, epic soundtracks and high treble string attacks in them (Hans Zimmer:Time final part !). Mojo might be good for a lot of people but not for me.
> 
> ...



The Mojo lights can be dimmed. It only gets hot when charging and playing at the same time. When charging alone or playing alone, it only gets warm. I think it would support Android natively. (However apps like UAPP are useful for allowing hardware synchronisation. Otherwise the first half second of a track can be cut off, but honestly not always. Not loss of three seconds as you have heard. That may have been worked around on later Mojo models too, as it's been altered on Hugo 2.) It would support any app, as far as I know, and can't work out how the app could affect Mojo.

I think warm smooth relaxed sound is not exactly right. I find the Mojo neutral. Smooth and relaxed does not mean lazy and not detailed enough, with the Mojo. The Mojo is a dynamic performer, and can not be matched sonically by equipment anywhere near the price. The level of detail that it digs up is brilliant. It's fast and articulate, while maintaining a full tonality. ... However the reason it sounds smooth and relaxed is because it handles good levels of detail with ease. The presentation is complete, and it sounds smooth only because it is effortlessly clear. (Not because of lack of resolution, that cheaper or alternative DACs do.)

If you read the What HiFi review of the Mojo, they praise the way it puts everything together as a whole. That's what I am describing. It all works together, meaning high levels of detail, and that's how it appears smooth.

I am not trying to sell you the Mojo. It's just that you seem to have missed the point.


----------



## analogmusic

Question : is anyone using mojo with the charger plugged permanently as a desktop dac?


----------



## x RELIC x

analogmusic said:


> Question : is anyone using mojo with the charger plugged permanently as a desktop dac?



Many that have had to replace their batteries. I wouldn’t recommend it because lithium batteries left plugged in 24/7 is very stressful for them.


----------



## jarnopp

analogmusic said:


> Question : is anyone using mojo with the charger plugged permanently as a desktop dac?



According to a few others here, if you want to use Mojo forpermanent desktop use, you can apparently remove the battery entirely and leave Mojo plugged in all the time and, I presume, on all th time.  I intend to do this myself soon.


----------



## tekkster

superbart said:


> Hello, TheBit Opus 1s has optical out and I'm using it with Mojo.



Thanks!


----------



## greatwhite58

atahanuz said:


> Hmm, so I won't buy Mojo. I will buy a DAP (Probably A&K SR15 [$700]) instead as a source gear for the following reasons :
> 
> - It has a warm/smooth/relaxed sound according to the reviews, and it doesn't fit my musical taste. I love classical music, epic soundtracks and high treble string attacks in them (Hans Zimmer:Time final part !). Mojo might be good for a lot of people but not for me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had made your mind up already. So even if it isn’t warm the mojo will now always sound warm to you. We all hear differently and headphones sound different too so there are lots variables. I use the mojo with a dap and a couple of different headphones and it sounds great to me.


----------



## normanl

jarnopp said:


> According to a few others here, if you want to use Mojo forpermanent desktop use, you can apparently remove the battery entirely and leave Mojo plugged in all the time and, I presume, on all th time.  I intend to do this myself soon.


I did this several months ago. As a desktop DAC/Amp without battery it runs much cooler and works very well for me.


----------



## Focux

jarnopp said:


> According to a few others here, if you want to use Mojo forpermanent desktop use, you can apparently remove the battery entirely and leave Mojo plugged in all the time and, I presume, on all th time.  I intend to do this myself soon.



hi, does this void the warranty in any way..??


----------



## 435279

Focux said:


> hi, does this void the warranty in any way..??


Does your Mojo have a tamper evident seal, if it does then you will void your warranty. If it doesn't then how would anybody know?


----------



## jarnopp

Focux said:


> hi, does this void the warranty in any way..??



Probably. Mine is 3 years old, so will be getting a 2nd new Mojo for portable use with Poly. (And a TT2 for main listening...if they ever get to US.)


----------



## surfgeorge

I have uploaded the files for the transport case to my Mojo-Hiby 3D printed cases.
Mojo-Hiby Transport box


----------



## maxh22

surfgeorge said:


> I have uploaded the files for the transport case to my Mojo-Hiby 3D printed cases.
> Mojo-Hiby Transport box



What 3D printer are you using?


----------



## 435279

maxh22 said:


> What 3D printer are you using?



From the linked site:

_"On my Prusa MK3 the box prints best with support under the catch for the latch, but with support blocker around the base, which interestingly gives a cleaner radius."_


----------



## dakanao

The Mojo is just very refined and natural. Even my previous Sennheiser HD 579, which had stronger than neutral bass and rolled of highs, sounded very tight and articulate in the bass and had great clarity through the Mojo.


----------



## dakanao (Nov 18, 2018)

My previous Geek Out 450 was actually ''brighter'' (and a lot harsher, less refined less of everything) than the Mojo, but strangely not as clear.. This is due to the way higher resolution of the Mojo


----------



## marka250

On radar for a portable DAC/amp that can make my earphones sound good on the go. Currently interested by the Fiio Q5, the ifi xDSD or xCAN (still don't know the difference yet), and this. I'm not sure if bluetooth is really important, I'm fine to use an OTG as long as it works with my Oneplus 6t. But bluetooth does seem convenient in many ways. Any suggestions?


----------



## Adu

I wish Mojo 2 have one 6,3mm socket and one of 3,5mm; I hate the 6,3mm to 3,5mm adapters.


----------



## 40760

Adu said:


> I wish Mojo 2 have one 6,3mm socket and one of 3,5mm; I hate the 6,3mm to 3,5mm adapters.



While you're at it, USB-C instead of Micro...


----------



## Deftone

Adu said:


> I wish Mojo 2 have one 6,3mm socket and one of 3,5mm; I hate the 6,3mm to 3,5mm adapters.



Probably would have made it quite a bit bigger though


----------



## Adu

Deftone said:


> Probably would have made it quite a bit bigger though



A balanced socket would enhance the sound quality also.


----------



## Mediahound (Nov 19, 2018)

Adu said:


> A balanced socket would enhance the sound quality also.



Actually, not.  The Chord is not a balanced DAC so it would only add more noise and circuitry.

Here's more from Chord on that:



Mojo ideas said:


> The primary reason many Dacs have a balanced internal topology is try to overcome switching noise that has been induced into the Dac chips substrate. Balanced circuitry though causes other distortions that should be avoided. Chord Dacs have no substrate switching noise because the switching elements are seperated from the FPGA and more importantly from the analogue circuitry. So because we don't use standard Dac chips that can suffer from these problems. Therefore we do not have no need to used a balanced internal topology so we don't!


----------



## miketlse

Adu said:


> A balanced socket would enhance the sound quality also.


This has been debated before on the thread. The Mojo was designed to be a mobile form factor. There is not enough room on the circuit board to add all the extra components and sockets that you want, and then use the Mojo sized case.


----------



## GreenBow

It was also made clear that a balanced socket would be pointless. As the function of a balanced socket is to fix an issue that Chord DACs do not have.


----------



## bunkbail

Hi guys. I've seen people use Mojo as 24/7 desktop DAC by disconnecting the battery from the main board just fine. But I can't seem to make it work. It just shuts down after a brief initialization period during the boot up. Any clue?


----------



## x RELIC x

bunkbail said:


> Hi guys. I've seen people use Mojo as 24/7 desktop DAC by disconnecting the battery from the main board just fine. But I can't seem to make it work. It just shuts down after a brief initialization period during the boot up. Any clue?



Make sure you have more than 1 amp from the USB source feeding the Mojo? Just a guess.


----------



## normanl

bunkbail said:


> Hi guys. I've seen people use Mojo as 24/7 desktop DAC by disconnecting the battery from the main board just fine. But I can't seem to make it work. It just shuts down after a brief initialization period during the boot up. Any clue?


I connect the USB charge port to Anker USB charger and another USB input to my PC. It's been working perfectly.


----------



## bunkbail (Nov 20, 2018)

normanl said:


> I connect the USB charge port to Anker USB charger and another USB input to my PC. It's been working perfectly.


I tested 3 phone chargers already, nothings working. The one what comes with my Samsung S7, Huawei P10 and Xiaomi Poco F1, none of them worked. You think it's the USB cable?



x RELIC x said:


> Make sure you have more than 1 amp from the USB source feeding the Mojo? Just a guess.


All the chargers puts out at least 1A, that probably wasn't it. The Mojo works fine with battery connected to it.


----------



## Deftone

bunkbail said:


> I tested 3 phone chargers already, nothings working. The one what comes with my Samsung S7, Huawei P10 and Xiaomi Poco F1, none of them worked. You think it's the USB cable?
> 
> 
> All the chargers puts out at least 1A, that probably wasn't it. The Mojo works fine with battery connected to it.



Maybe something to do with if you have an old model mojo? i had newer revision mojo this year that has auto shut off on usb but my  mojo purchased at release date did not.


----------



## bunkbail

Deftone said:


> Maybe something to do with if you have an old model mojo? i had newer revision mojo this year that has auto shut off on usb but my  mojo purchased at release date did not.


Dangit, didn't realize Mojo has different revision releases. It was purchased in 2015 IIRC.


----------



## Deftone (Nov 20, 2018)

Neither did i but this was my latest (early 2018) as you can see it says ISSUE4.


----------



## bunkbail

Deftone said:


> Neither did i but this was my latest, as you can see it says ISSUE4.


Mine says "MOJO_ISSUE2 1/8/15". So does this mean I can't use mine as a standalone DAC (without battery attached to it)?


----------



## Deftone

bunkbail said:


> Mine says "MOJO_ISSUE2 1/8/15". So does this mean I can't use mine as a standalone DAC (without battery attached to it)?



I dont know im just guessing it may be the reason. you should send a message to Rob Watts.


----------



## bunkbail

Deftone said:


> I dont know im just guessing it may be the reason. you should send a message to Rob Watts.


Thanks. I'll send an email to Chord.


----------



## normanl

bunkbail said:


> Mine says "MOJO_ISSUE2 1/8/15". So does this mean I can't use mine as a standalone DAC (without battery attached to it)?


My Mojo is also an old model purchased about 2 or 3 years ago. You may try other USB cables and see if it works.


----------



## Rob Watts

bunkbail said:


> Mine says "MOJO_ISSUE2 1/8/15". So does this mean I can't use mine as a standalone DAC (without battery attached to it)?



Using it without a battery is not a tested mode of operation, nor was it a design specification. So although every one I have tried will work that way, it's certainly not an official mode of use, so we can't guarantee the operation that way.

The issue numbers are for relatively small things, and should not affect this.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

bunkbail said:


> I tested 3 phone chargers already, nothings working. The one what comes with my Samsung S7, Huawei P10 and Xiaomi Poco F1, none of them worked. You think it's the USB cable?
> 
> 
> All the chargers puts out at least 1A, that probably wasn't it. The Mojo works fine with battery connected to it.



All of these are some sort of "Quick Charge" power bricks. Please use any regular usb power adapters (5V ouptut only), like apple's iPad Charger or Anker Powerport 2/5 etc.


----------



## bunkbail

Rob Watts said:


> Using it without a battery is not a tested mode of operation, nor was it a design specification. So although every one I have tried will work that way, it's certainly not an official mode of use, so we can't guarantee the operation that way.
> 
> The issue numbers are for relatively small things, and should not affect this.


Thanks for clearing that up. I tried it again using these 3 chargers I have at hand right now and it still didn't work even with different USB cables. But I kept doing the same thing over and over again expecting different outcome, and guess what, it worked! Apparently after the automatic shutdown, I need to turn it back on very quickly and then it'll stay turned on forever. This is reproducible with other chargers as well. 

Thanks guys for the help! Love you all <3


----------



## tekkster

bunkbail said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I tried it again using these 3 chargers I have at hand right now and it still didn't work even with different USB cables. But I kept doing the same thing over and over again expecting different outcome, and guess what, it worked! Apparently after the automatic shutdown, I need to turn it back on very quickly and then it'll stay turned on forever. This is reproducible with other chargers as well.
> 
> Thanks guys for the help! Love you all <3



Congrats on making it work.

I was going to say that USB cables, especially those that are USB A to USB micro, are darn finicky when it comes to power delivery.  I've got a rather unorthodox method of testing micro usb cables.  I have an Aspire SkyStar ecig mod, and it has the unusual feature of showing the amps it's receiving from any micro-USB cable.  Using my most powerful charger, I plugged in dozens of old cables I had lying around and found that they all varied.  The vast majority of those that claim to be 2.4amps were actually less than 2amps.  So I bought some on Amazon that had high review ratings and they all performed at around 2.18amps, which is more than good enough for Chord H2 and MojoPoly.  All of my power issues went away after doing this.  To avoid confusion in the future, the ones I bought on Amazon were all pink colored fabric.  So at least I know that when grabbing one of those, it will get the most power it can out of whatever charger is used.

Incidentally, interestingly, the AC-plus charger that comes with Chord H2 is actually about 1.98 amps, just a hair under 2.  And yet, it charges the H2 just fine, so there does seem to be a small margin of error with regards to the H2's power requirements.  Either that, or there is a margin of error with the Aspire Skystar mod.  

Seems like your issue was un-related to power though.  Congrats again.


----------



## maxh22

@Mojo ideas Do you have any plans for a Chordette Toucan successor? I can imagine it selling very well if Rob could find a way to implement his new amp technology using Mojo or better code in that form factor. 2-3 watts output would be really nice, just throwing stuff out there


----------



## 9bphillips

I am using tidal, chord mojo with usb audio player pro and the sample rate stays red but when i listen to just tidal it turns orange or blue. Shouldnt the frequency rate change using uapp? Im using a Samsung galaxy s9 too. If anyone can help me out with this it would be greatly appreciated! Thx


----------



## x RELIC x (Nov 20, 2018)

9bphillips said:


> I am using tidal, chord mojo with usb audio player pro and the sample rate stays red but when i listen to just tidal it turns orange or blue. Shouldnt the frequency rate change using uapp? Im using a Samsung galaxy s9 too. If anyone can help me out with this it would be greatly appreciated! Thx



I presume you are listening to Tidal HiFi (losslees CD quality), or Tidal Standard (lossy quality). With UAPP you are getting what you should, that is, bitperfect audio from Tidal at 16/44.1 (unless using MQA).

When not using UAPP then the Samsung device OS is upsampling and then sending that to the Mojo, which you don't want. Any digital signal modification before the Mojo is not advised. Let the Mojo do the digital processing.


----------



## calbu

9bphillips said:


> I am using tidal, chord mojo with usb audio player pro and the sample rate stays red but when i listen to just tidal it turns orange or blue. Shouldnt the frequency rate change using uapp? Im using a Samsung galaxy s9 too. If anyone can help me out with this it would be greatly appreciated! Thx



please ensure that in settings->"internal audio driver" you have selected "HiRes Direct driver"


----------



## organ_donor

Anyone can repair mine? Mine one is died now.
It will just switch off itself as soon as I turn it on. Guess the thermal protection is faulty now. Battery died too. Can't send to dealer due to expired warranty. Can't afford for board replacement too, almost at used mono price. Mine is the early 2015 batch. Is it really dead?


----------



## Rob Watts

Most likely you have fully discharged the battery so the charger is trying to safely re-start it. So - keep Mojo turned off and re-charge it overnight. It can take some time for trickle charge to recover the battery.

If an overnight re-charge does not work, you may need a new battery.


----------



## organ_donor

Rob Watts said:


> Most likely you have fully discharged the battery so the charger is trying to safely re-start it. So - keep Mojo turned off and re-charge it overnight. It can take some time for trickle charge to recover the battery.
> 
> If an overnight re-charge does not work, you may need a new battery.



The battery was removed and still can't on without switching off itself. It used to be fine without the battery.


----------



## KBerube80

I'm sure this has been covered already in this thread but it's way too long to find out....How would I be able to utilize just the DAC section of the Mojo connected to a head-amp using RCA's?


----------



## x RELIC x

KBerube80 said:


> I'm sure this has been covered already in this thread but it's way too long to find out....How would I be able to utilize just the DAC section of the Mojo connected to a head-amp using RCA's?



All Chord DACs can’t bypass the analogue output of the DAC.


----------



## KBerube80

x RELIC x said:


> All Chord DACs can’t bypass the analogue output of the DAC.



Well, crap, that sucks.  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## x RELIC x

KBerube80 said:


> Well, ****, that sucks.  Thanks for the reply!



Actually, it doesn’t. The ‘amp section’ is more akin to the line out of traditional DAC setups. That’s one of the unique aspects of the design. The analogue section is very simple and very transparent to the DAC.

You don’t have to read the whole thread, but the third post contains a copious amount of information from the designer of the Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

KBerube80 said:


> Well, ****, that sucks.  Thanks for the reply!



Nope it doesn’t suck, your basically getting pure output from the DAC.


----------



## jarnopp (Nov 25, 2018)

KBerube80 said:


> I'm sure this has been covered already in this thread but it's way too long to find out....How would I be able to utilize just the DAC section of the Mojo connected to a head-amp using RCA's?



Just to pile on and expand a bit on what Relic and Deftone have said:  every DAC has to have a final D-A stage with voltage output. The Mojo’s output is both 1) more transparent than most other DACs and 2) variable (as well as powerful), making it ideal for driving headphones directly or for feeding a (headphone) amplifier. You would just need an adapter (like this one:
https://www.amazon.com/Audioquest-3...150102&sr=1-3&keywords=Audioquest+rca+adapter) or a cable with the appropriate ends.

Edit:  Mojo has a “line out” function which is a shortcut to 3V output, but your amp may prefer a lower voltage. 4 clicks down on Mojo’s volume will give a more traditional 1.9V output, but there is. It loss on transparency using the volume.

It will sound great!


----------



## KBerube80 (Nov 25, 2018)

So you can utilize it as a DAC paired with another amp?

Reason I ask is because I want to upgrade to a “better” amp for my TH900’s but would like to keep the Mojos DAC to pair with it as it is a terrific DAC.

Pardon me for not being savvy with the technical jargon.


----------



## miketlse

KBerube80 said:


> So you can utilize it as a DAC paired with another amp?
> 
> Reason I ask is because I want to upgrade to a “better” amp for my TH900’s but would like to keep the Mojos DAC to pair with it as it is a terrific DAC.
> 
> Pardon me for not being savvy with the technical jargon.



Yes, plenty of owners use the Mojo at the input to a preamp/amp or active speakers.
There is some info in the FAQ in post #3.
You can use a simple cheap cable to test the concept with your system, and upgrade the cable later if you want.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-891#post-12423100


----------



## krismusic

I've been thinking of buying a DAP recently. I would like to be able to just have something in my pocket. What really makes me reluctant is that I really think that the Mojo is very special in that it conveys the emotion of the music rather than just the sound. I'd doubt that a DAP will do this. Am I being fanciful, does anyone agree regarding Mojo or have recommendations for DAP's?


----------



## tekkster (Nov 27, 2018)

tekkster said:


> Thanks!



Thanks again @superbart

Ended up getting the opus 3 instead of the opus 1s.  Using a very short optical to the h2, sound is very good.  Though i can’t a/b test properly and have slight delays when switching things around, the h2 sounds softer with the opus 3 and a very short optical cable.

Longer optical off my imac or the opus 3 sounds harsher, similar to usb cable connection.  Coax doesn’t sound too different from usb or long optical to me either.  This was something i was curious about as i’d read about optical on this thread and seemed like higher quality optical is probably about better light, and one way to get better light without spending bucket loads on optical cables was to just use a really short one.

Because the opus 3 and short optical sounds less harsh, i feel like i’m hearing better sound separation, and even more subtle sounds are coming through.

Again, i’m not doing proper “instant switch” a/b testing so hard to say how much of the delta i’m hearing is because i “want” to hear a difference, but it seems so to me.

Anyway, i’m pretty happy, so thanks again for the suggestion


----------



## Kirill Ch

A lot of reviewers love Mojo for a sound. I just have opposite experience. Would be glad if anyone help me with this. 
When someone says that a sound of Mojo is great I am surprised that almost never told on what equipment or headphones he receives this sound. On 50$ or 1000$ headphones? I might think that on 50$ headphones there is no difference.

So to the point.
I have bought Mojo around 1 year ago. My headphones Meze 99 Neo and Master&Dynamics me05 - each around 200$ on Amazon.
I have got several albums on HDTracks on 24/44.1 and 24/96. I use HF Onkyo Player with iPhone. Mojo correctly lights the resolution.
The point is: I do not hear any difference with my iPhone only. No at all.
I think that may be the quality of headphones should be at least 500-600$. How do you think?

Now I use Mojo as an amplifier for connecting iPad to my audio system so that I can listen my iTunes collections and it is comfortable for me to use iPad as “management” center.


----------



## tekkster

Kirill Ch said:


> A lot of reviewers love Mojo for a sound. I just have opposite experience. Would be glad if anyone help me with this.
> When someone says that a sound of Mojo is great I am surprised that almost never told on what equipment or headphones he receives this sound. On 50$ or 1000$ headphones? I might think that on 50$ headphones there is no difference.
> 
> So to the point.
> ...




Would certainly agree there. 
On the Meze 99c, Fostex TR80/250, Thermos Veclos, old Shure E5, Shure215, I hear no difference between the Mojo and the iPhone.
However, on the HD800, Utopia, KSE1200, T1, I do hear a difference between Mojo and iPhone.

Of course, my ears are pretty weak, so it's possible that the difference is there on the first set of headphones, but I just don't hear it because the difference is too subtle for me.
Which I can infer also means the difference on the second set of headphones yields a more dramatic difference, allowing my weak ears to hear it.

Incidentally, the same holds true for my DAPs.  While the sound profile of each DAP can be different, resulting in a different sound, unless I use better headphones, I don't hear differences in resolution, sound separation, sound stage, timber, etc. between the different sources/transports.

So, at least for me, the headphone seems to make the most dramatic difference, then amp, then dac, then cables (assuming identical file).


----------



## Mikey99

Kirill Ch said:


> A lot of reviewers love Mojo for a sound. I just have opposite experience. Would be glad if anyone help me with this.
> When someone says that a sound of Mojo is great I am surprised that almost never told on what equipment or headphones he receives this sound. On 50$ or 1000$ headphones? I might think that on 50$ headphones there is no difference.
> 
> So to the point.
> ...


I find in general that better headphones will differentiate more between DACs and Amps. Specifically I find a larger difference with the Mojo with Audeze LCDi4s than Shure SE846s - both good IEMs, but the LCDi4 is the better one by quite a margin, and benefits more from the Mojo compared to iPhone.  It could be that is is harder to drive so it needs a more powerful amp like the Mojo.


----------



## krismusic (Nov 27, 2018)

Kirill Ch said:


> A lot of reviewers love Mojo for a sound. I just have opposite experience. Would be glad if anyone help me with this.
> When someone says that a sound of Mojo is great I am surprised that almost never told on what equipment or headphones he receives this sound. On 50$ or 1000$ headphones? I might think that on 50$ headphones there is no difference.
> 
> So to the point.
> ...





tekkster said:


> Would certainly agree there.
> On the Meze 99c, Fostex TR80/250, Thermos Veclos, old Shure E5, Shure215, I hear no difference between the Mojo and the iPhone.
> However, on the HD800, Utopia, KSE1200, T1, I do hear a difference between Mojo and iPhone.
> 
> ...


I auditioned Mojo a couple of times at meets and could detect no difference from my iPhone. Because of its reputation on HeadFi and the obvious sincerity of its designer, who regularly posts in the Mojo thread, I bought one anyway thinking that I could return it if not impressed. I tried it for a month or so and forgot all about returning it. I was simply enjoying my music in a way that I hadn't for several years of listening to iPhones. I'm still not sure that I could pick it out in a blind test but I do know that when it runs out of charge, as it did today, and I revert to phone only, I stop enjoying the music in the same way. This may be placebo or perception bias but it has been consistent over the three years that I have used Mojo. All this proves to me is that I am not able to detect small differences in sound in AB testing.


----------



## surfgeorge

krismusic said:


> I've been thinking of buying a DAP recently. I would like to be able to just have something in my pocket. What really makes me reluctant is that I really think that the Mojo is very special in that it conveys the emotion of the music rather than just the sound. I'd doubt that a DAP will do this. Am I being fanciful, does anyone agree regarding Mojo or have recommendations for DAP's?



Excellent question!
I feel the same way, after hearing the Chord DACs I miss the "Music" when listening to any other source I have available. I could use many attributes, but in essence I just get tired of listening to other sources after a short time now.


krismusic said:


> I auditioned Mojo a couple of times at meets and could detect no difference from my iPhone. Because of its reputation on HeadFi and the obvious sincerity of its designer, who regularly posts in the Mojo thread, I bought one anyway thinking that I could return it if not impressed. I tried it for a month or so and forgot all about returning it. I was simply enjoying my music in a way that I hadn't for several years of listening to iPhones. I'm still not sure that I could pick it out in a blind test but I do know that when it runs out of charge, as it did today, and I revert to phone only, I stop enjoying the music in the same way. This may be placebo or perception bias but it has been consistent over the three years that I have used Mojo. All this proves to me is that I am not able to detect small differences in sound in AB testing.



I have exactly the same experience. With Mojo I am simply enjoying the music, it‘s engaging and I want more!
Switching to another source it can also sound „good“ but I quickly lose interest in listening. In some way the difference is subtle, and in another way it‘s very big. Connecting my Mojo to my high end stereo made me throw out a $4000 DAC and replace it with a used Chord 2Qute. Huge difference.
With my Pinnacle P1 IEMS the difference is smallest, with the Audioquest NightHawk and Nightowl it is clear, and with the stereo it‘s really big.
But it is always there.


----------



## krismusic

surfgeorge said:


> Excellent question!
> I feel the same way, after hearing the Chord DACs I miss the "Music" when listening to any other source I have available. I could use many attributes, but in essence I just get tired of listening to other sources after a short time now.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to read of someone else with similar experience. I was wondering if I was deluding myself. Glad you have found musical happiness.


----------



## RPB65

I hear you! I was all over my Mojo with iPhone for ages. Then I kinda stopped listening to anything for a long time as my 'interest' wained. Now I'm back listening my head has gone another way now. lol. I am into my ZX2 again for now. I change my mind so much it's unreal. All that matters is you. As Steven R. Rochlin says on all of his reviews on enjoythemusic.com, "Enjoy the music".


----------



## Deftone

krismusic said:


> I auditioned Mojo a couple of times at meets and could detect no difference from my iPhone. Because of its reputation on HeadFi and the obvious sincerity of its designer, who regularly posts in the Mojo thread, I bought one anyway thinking that I could return it if not impressed. I tried it for a month or so and forgot all about returning it. I was simply enjoying my music in a way that I hadn't for several years of listening to iPhones. I'm still not sure that I could pick it out in a blind test but I do know that when it runs out of charge, as it did today, and I revert to phone only, I stop enjoying the music in the same way. This may be placebo or perception bias but it has been consistent over the three years that I have used Mojo. All this proves to me is that I am not able to detect small differences in sound in AB testing.



I posted this in TT2 thread.



Deftone said:


> No its not you, i found out myself that the headphones make 85% or more of the sound in a typical 3 way set up (DAC/AMP/Headphone) not including source file quality. the diferences are better noticed over time, thats the only way i could hear improvements with Mojo and Hugo2. when compared quickly with AB its very hard to tell and ends up in frustration.
> 
> I found that Mojo is warm, i swear it has a mid bass bloom, slower, thicker sounding and "rolled off" upper treble but smooth and musical sounding.
> 
> ...


----------



## krismusic

Deftone said:


> I posted this in TT2 thread.


Interesting insights and I make you right about small differences although I would suggest that perhaps they are all important subtleties...


----------



## tekkster

RPB65 said:


> I hear you! I was all over my Mojo with iPhone for ages. Then I kinda stopped listening to anything for a long time as my 'interest' wained. Now I'm back listening my head has gone another way now. lol. I am into my ZX2 again for now. I change my mind so much it's unreal. All that matters is you. As Steven R. Rochlin says on all of his reviews on enjoythemusic.com, "Enjoy the music".



So true.


----------



## headfry (Nov 28, 2018)

Even with my Grado SR225e’s and Shure SE535 there is to me an obvious improvement going from iPhone or other IOS device to using it with Mojo - going direct without Mojo the sound is good but by comparison somewhat blurry, with Mojo much more definition and musically better; more engaging and easier to listen and enjoy.

Having said this, the phones need to be transparent/revealing enough to make a big difference, my Grado SR80e’s sound excellent and amazing to me direct from iPhone/iPad, there is great synergy there and for me at least the 80e’s don’t benefit much (or at all) from Mojo.


----------



## headfry

krismusic said:


> I auditioned Mojo a couple of times at meets and could detect no difference from my iPhone. Because of its reputation on HeadFi and the obvious sincerity of its designer, who regularly posts in the Mojo thread, I bought one anyway thinking that I could return it if not impressed. I tried it for a month or so and forgot all about returning it. I was simply enjoying my music in a way that I hadn't for several years of listening to iPhones. I'm still not sure that I could pick it out in a blind test but I do know that when it runs out of charge, as it did today, and I revert to phone only, I stop enjoying the music in the same way. This may be placebo or perception bias but it has been consistent over the three years that I have used Mojo. All this proves to me is that I am not able to detect small differences in sound in AB testing.




It’s not placebo - I didn’t appreciate Mojo when I first auditioned it for 1/2 an hour in a store, after buying it took me a few days to a week or two to really begin appreciating the improvement it makes. Now that I’m accustomed to it, I hear it right away (but I didn’t in the beginning). The music is simply more enjoable with a better source.


----------



## RiseFall123

headfry said:


> my Grado SR80e’s sound excellent and amazing to me direct from iPhone/iPad, there is great synergy there and for me at least the 80e’s don’t benefit much (or at all) from Mojo.



Very, very interesting reading. I use the Mojo+AEON with my iPhone/iPads but sometimes I wish tu avoid the dac to have a more fast listening session (especially because I use the Mojo also for the main speakers rig).

Said so, could you tell me about the timbre/sound signature do you achieve with that Grado and the iPhone (I have the 8 plus)?


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 28, 2018)

I remember when the only DACs I had were the Meridian Explorer and the Chord Mojo. My Mojo developed a fault and was returned. For a few weeks, I listened to ME, and I got more and more impatient with it. Once I bought another Mojo, it was like all was well in the universe again.

I like the ME, and would never criticise it at the level it is at, and price point. It's very cheap recently. Having only the ME and knowing the Mojo, left me missing a lot from my music though. Mojo is so much better balanced in every way.

If you're comparing iPhone to Mojo, try driving the line out feed from both to a amplifier and speakers. You should really hear the difference then.


----------



## headfry (Nov 29, 2018)

RiseFall123 said:


> Very, very interesting reading. I use the Mojo+AEON with my iPhone/iPads but sometimes I wish tu avoid the dac to have a more fast listening session (especially because I use the Mojo also for the main speakers rig).
> 
> Said so, could you tell me about the timbre/sound signature do you achieve with that Grado and the iPhone (I have the 8 plus)?





Before I describe my impressions, it is important to take into account that I listen at low volumes,
far lower than what is average. For example, on my iPhone X volume
is below 50%. I have long maintained that Grado's are voiced to sound
their best at low to moderate volumes - play at average or loud volumes and
some or most of the models can have an overly trebly, hard and aggressive sound.

Also, good break-in is important in my experience with Grado's - 50+ hours.

Taking the above into account, the other thing is that I haven't listened
 to the SR80e's for over 6 months due to switching for
portability to the Shure SE535's - (which are also excellent in my opinion and use).
So, I am listening with fresh ears and appreciation.

The sound is so well balanced that nothing stands out or feels lacking,
 it causes me to relax and (mostly) hear the music as was intended.
Never do I think if only the bass was better, or any other deficiencies.
The music as mentioned has excellent balance of sound,
good tonality/weight, smoothness and reasonable detail,
overall it sounds excellent to my ears! I can listen for an hour or more
with very good satisfaction.

After being so used to the Shure's the larger, more natural sound field is immediately apparent.

I also frequently use Sennheiser's Captune app to equalize the bass a bit up on Tidal streams.
However, any reasonable source sounds excellent

For critical listening at home, I prefer either the SR225'es, SE535's or GS1000i with Mojo.

However, don't discount the excellent synergy of the SR80e
with IOS devices
...for me, does the job and more on the go!
Good detail, tonal color, weight/density, smoothness,
naturalness, soundstage and overall musicality to my ears!

...I just want to keep listening and enjoying music!


----------



## ChordElectronics (Sep 16, 2019)

​


----------



## mickerru

Why do i hear difference in sound using the mojo via lg v20 vs foobar on laptop? It seems that the soundstage is wider on the foobar.


----------



## RPB65

ChordElectronics said:


> *Chord Electronics Product Announcement - Mojo Poly Limited Edition Christmas Gift Pack*​
> With Christmas just around the corner, we’re pleased to launch the Mojo and Poly Limited Edition Gift Pack, providing all you need to experience multi-award-winning streaming technology at home or on-the-go.
> 
> 
> ...



Worldwide plugs are not showing on any of the UK sites that I can see. It shows a different box layout completely.


----------



## Dexter22

headfry said:


> It’s not placebo - I didn’t appreciate Mojo when I first auditioned it for 1/2 an hour in a store, after buying it took me a few days to a week or two to really begin appreciating the improvement it makes. Now that I’m accustomed to it, I hear it right away (but I didn’t in the beginning). The music is simply more enjoable with a better source.


For me too, I first thought I hit a spot of diminishing returns. But, after few tracks the differences became apparent for me, that I could not go back to the orginal sound of my iPhone and much worse sounding s8. Really satisfied. I A/Bed few songs, and with my headphones Beoplay H6 the difference is mainly in microdetails. Everything is present in the iphones sound, but not as vivid and clearly noticeable like the mojo. Also, with the HD 650, I had noticed that the difference between the male and female vocals (with the bassier weightage to the male ) was very apparent. None of the cheaper DACs I had audiotioned or owned had this. On H6 this difference is not so apparent as H6 renders both male and female voices in a normalized way. Male sounds like more femalish. But, On 650 its so apparent. I sold the 650 because I only listen on headphones on the go, but now regretting it already. H6 is more detailed and faster  out of the two with Mojo, but slightly unnatural (only in comparison)


----------



## 435279

ChordElectronics said:


> *Chord Electronics Product Announcement - Mojo Poly Limited Edition Christmas Gift Pack*



Sadly Santa doesn't have that much money around here.


----------



## krismusic

Dexter22 said:


> For me too, I first thought I hit a spot of diminishing returns. But, after few tracks the differences became apparent for me, that I could not go back to the orginal sound of my iPhone and much worse sounding s8. Really satisfied. I A/Bed few songs, and with my headphones Beoplay H6 the difference is mainly in microdetails. Everything is present in the iphones sound, but not as vivid and clearly noticeable like the mojo. Also, with the HD 650, I had noticed that the difference between the male and female vocals (with the bassier weightage to the male ) was very apparent. None of the cheaper DACs I had audiotioned or owned had this. On H6 this difference is not so apparent as H6 renders both male and female voices in a normalized way. Male sounds like more femalish. But, On 650 its so apparent. I sold the 650 because I only listen on headphones on the go, but now regretting it already. H6 is more detailed and faster  out of the two with Mojo, but slightly unnatural (only in comparison)


At this point Mojo has actually saved me money. It seems pointless trying DAP's as they are not going to do what Mojo does.


----------



## gasmonkey

Long time owner, Wondering your thoughts and reasons for my Chord Mojo having the best SQ when outputting on the bottom 1 of 5 Double Red volume setting? I think my ears are right. wondering if my equipment affects the best output quality, or if others feel this is the same output for best SQ?

I output to a restored vintage Sansui Au-717. Input Sensitivity 150mV. I then use all 85 Watts to a pair of Vandersteen 3a Signatures.


----------



## Deftone

gasmonkey said:


> Long time owner, Wondering your thoughts and reasons for my Chord Mojo having the best SQ when outputting on the bottom 1 of 5 Double Red volume setting? I think my ears are right. wondering if my equipment affects the best output quality, or if others feel this is the same output for best SQ?
> 
> I output to a restored vintage Sansui Au-717. Input Sensitivity 150mV. I then use all 85 Watts to a pair of Vandersteen 3a Signatures.



I think volume on Mojo has to be a lot higher than double red before the distortion starts to increase with the volume level


----------



## Dexter22

Deftone said:


> I think volume on Mojo has to be a lot higher than double red before the distortion starts to increase with the volume level


it totally depends on how that volume level matches your other devices pre amp. for another amp, it may sound better at another volume level. For example on my Beoplay H6 Mojo sounds best at double yellow. HD650 (again, this is not at the same perceived loudness level, HD650 sounded balanced at a louder, perceived loudness level to me)- double green. Not in DAC mode on my Myryad integrated amp orange. So, there is no one setting which would work for all.


----------



## Dexter22

krismusic said:


> At this point Mojo has actually saved me money. It seems pointless trying DAP's as they are not going to do what Mojo does.


My previous DAP was AK70, I got a Pioneer xdp 300r and Mojo at the same time, returned the Pioneer. Despite inconvienience, if sound matters more, then Mojo is still the way to go. Haters are those who listened it for few minutes and ended up in a judgement.


----------



## 435279

Dexter22 said:


> Haters are those who listened it for few minutes and ended up in a judgement.



I like my Mojo and would never part with it, but we must allow for the fact that everybody hears things differently. Mojo will not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Mikey99

How have people found the Mojo at airport security? I have been stopped a couple of times.


----------



## krismusic

Mikey99 said:


> How have people found the Mojo at airport security? I have been stopped a couple of times.


I've gone through airport security with all kinds of rigs numerous times and never had a problem. Which suprises me. Security must know a headphone rig when they see one!


----------



## tekkster

Mikey99 said:


> How have people found the Mojo at airport security? I have been stopped a couple of times.



My gear was asked about at security before.  R6 to H2 to KSE1200.  Definitely confused folks.

But I got Global Entry a few months ago, and since then, haven't had any issues.


----------



## jarnopp

tekkster said:


> My gear was asked about at security before.  R6 to H2 to KSE1200.  Definitely confused folks.
> 
> But I got Global Entry a few months ago, and since then, haven't had any issues.



+1. Global Entry is great - just got that too. 

This is how I travel and have never been stopped or questioned about it.


----------



## RPB65 (Dec 1, 2018)

tekkster said:


> My gear was asked about at security before.  R6 to H2 to KSE1200.  Definitely confused folks.
> 
> But I got Global Entry a few months ago, and since then, haven't had any issues.





jarnopp said:


> +1. Global Entry is great - just got that too.
> 
> This is how I travel and have never been stopped or questioned about it.



Hey @jarnopp  Does the Mojo Poly sound better with iPhone than the Mojo with CCK type set up?
Also, do you have to use Roon? There is no way I'm paying that price every year or whatever, What?


----------



## jarnopp

RPB65 said:


> Hey @jarnopp  Does the Mojo Poly sound better with iPhone than the Mojo with CCK type set up?
> Also, do you have to use Roon? There is no way I'm paying that price every year or whatever, What?



You don’t need to use Roon, but Poly is a fantastic Roon endpoint. There are other use cases, and here is a recent impression I posted in the Poly thread:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-754#post-14622546

Essentially, for whatever combination or reasons, I do find Poly better than the CCK.


----------



## DjBobby

Mikey99 said:


> How have people found the Mojo at airport security? I have been stopped a couple of times.


Flying few times a month international flights, was never ever stopped at the airport security, nor asked to take the Mojo out of the bag.


----------



## viper2377

boblauer said:


> Miter case here, note to use the stand I have it upside down but that's really not a concern to me as I could use the balls blindfolded by now.


 
What interconnect are you using here?


----------



## 435279

viper2377 said:


> What interconnect are you using here?



That is the Shanling L2 unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## canali (Dec 2, 2018)

any rumours of any new tweaked mojo coming out in 2019, esp being out some 3 yrs now?

i'm currently enjoying it for tv concerts thru my 'quello' subscription.
https://qello.com
optical out from tv to mojo, then to my cans.
also using ipad as remote with airplay to cast to tv.
by itself love being on the couch with just cans enjoying the mojo
with my sonictransporter i5 (music server)
https://www.smallgreencomputer.com/products/sonictransporter-i5?variant=20893269764
with roon and tidal.

im just getting back into headphones...bought a pair of used/mint hd6xx.
have some audeze lcd2 classics coming, too...will probably upgrade to
a more robust dac/amp combo in the spring.

might buy the curious cable for mojo.
have heard good things from those who've used it.
https://curiouscables.com/shop?olsPage=products/curious-usb-hugo-link-280mm


----------



## miketlse

canali said:


> any rumours of any new tweaked mojo coming out in 2019, esp being out some 3 yrs now?
> 
> i'm currently enjoying it for tv concerts thru my 'quello' subscription.
> https://qello.com
> ...


No rumours of any sort.
I suspect CES 2019 in 5 weeks is the first opportunity to find out if there is any news.


----------



## boblauer

viper2377 said:


> What interconnect are you using here?


@SteveOliver correct Shanling L2


----------



## tayano

I’ve by mistake put the charging cord into the audio-usb interface. I can imagine others have made the same mistake before. 

Will it damage the mojo? Is it designed for such mistakes?


----------



## greenkiwi

Since it's just standard USB for both, I'd imagine to will be just fine. It simply isn't charging when you connect it to the audio port.


----------



## jarnopp

tayano said:


> I’ve by mistake put the charging cord into the audio-usb interface. I can imagine others have made the same mistake before.
> 
> Will it damage the mojo? Is it designed for such mistakes?



I’ve done it a few times. No issues. Enjoy!


----------



## gasmonkey

Did I hear somewhere that people hook their Mojo straight to high efficiency speakers without an amp? I am upgrading Mojo/Poly to Qutest, but was thinking of keeping Poly for the TV and Movies.....


----------



## 435279

gasmonkey said:


> Did I hear somewhere that people hook their Mojo straight to high efficiency speakers without an amp? I am upgrading Mojo/Poly to Qutest, but was thinking of keeping Poly for the TV and Movies.....



Yes that is possible, I've not done it but if you search this thread you will find some examples.


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Dec 3, 2018)

Mikey99 said:


> How have people found the Mojo at airport security? I have been stopped a couple of times.



I’m almost always explaining Mojo to TSA inspectors. It’s led to body search pat downs.  


Air Alaska proved somewhat contentious 2 weeks ago. 

It began w one stewardess and in spite of repeated offers to examine in and hear the music, she got another stewardess and then a male staff (security?).

She feigned interest as music but her words (and body language) revealed the contrary.

It was unwelcome tension that could have been averted had she leaned in allowing me to turn up volume w/o necessity of insertion of IEM.

She escalated the two others unnecessarily.

Even a quick online search would have ended this.

I respect the fear of Islamic terrorism and the need for security.

This surprised me.


----------



## brianlg

Peter Hyatt said:


> I’m almost always explaining Mojo to TSA inspectors. It’s led to body search pat downs.
> 
> 
> Air Alaska proved somewhat contentious 2 weeks ago.
> ...


Hmm maybe I'll leave mine home when I holiday travel. That's unfortunate, and awkward.


----------



## paulgc

brianlg said:


> Hmm maybe I'll leave mine home when I holiday travel. That's unfortunate, and awkward.



Never had this issue. TSA or any other country.


----------



## Peter Hyatt

brianlg said:


> Hmm maybe I'll leave mine home when I holiday travel. That's unfortunate, and awkward.



Brian 

I won’t.  

I have have good experiences w TSA and enjoyed explaining the tech.  It was this last, strange experience that was tense. 

I hope you don’t let it keep you from enjoying your music.


----------



## surfgeorge

paulgc said:


> Never had this issue. TSA or any other country.



I am traveling a lot and never had an issue with the Mojo.
And I am usually taking:
1 laptop, 1 iPad, 2 phones, Mojo + HiBy, a 20Ah power bank, 1 full size headphone  and 1 pair of IEMs 
But haven't been travelling to North America for a while, so no experience with the TSA

The golden rule was always to stay calm and cooperate if they want to check something. Let them take the lead.


----------



## Boerd (Dec 3, 2018)

I've had it with my POC Mojo. It started shutting down randomly after 1 year of use; the battery hasn't been charging after 18 months - at all. Now it makes some humming sound right after being plugged in - more often than not.
When I called the shop who sold me this POC and asked about the battery replacement cost they said it is 150$. I contacted Chord and they pointed me to some company here in USA - 165$.
This is ridiculous. I find it straight out dishonest to advertise years of battery life when you put a battery right on top of a chip that gets very hot. Batteries degrade fast when used in heat.
For one - I will never buy a DAC with internal battery and secondly I'll never buy anything from Chord.


----------



## normanl

Boerd said:


> I've had it with my POC Mojo. It started shutting down randomly after 1 year of use; the battery hasn't been charging after 18 months - at all. Now it makes some humming sound right after being plugged in - more often than not.
> When I called the shop who sold me this POC and asked about the battery replacement cost they said it is 150$. I contacted Chord and they pointed me to some company here in USA - 165$.
> This is ridiculous. I find it straight out dishonest to advertise years of battery life when you put a battery right on top of a chip that gets very hot. Batteries degrade fast when used in heat.
> For one - I will never buy a DAC with internal battery and secondly I'll never buy anything from Chord.


Likewise, I had the same battery problem. Mojo battery is one of the worst quality I've ever had and the charge for battery replacement is ridiculously expensive. I simply remove the battery and use it as desktop unit by permanently connecting to USB charger and it runs much cooler w/o battery.


----------



## Deftone

miketlse said:


> No rumours of any sort.
> I suspect CES 2019 in 5 weeks is the first opportunity to find out if there is any news.



Hoping for a Mojo 2 that doesnt have the bass hump and "rolled off" treble, a no battery required desktop mode and it will be a day one purchase for me like Mojo 1 was.


----------



## rbalcom

Boerd said:


> This is ridiculous. I find it straight out dishonest to advertise years of battery life when you put a battery right on top of a chip that gets very hot. Batteries degrade fast when used in heat.



Battery capacity test on my 2.75 year old Mojo used as a portable stack:

Blue for 1 hour 56 minutes. 
Green for 2 hours 46 minutes. 
Yellow for 3 hours 43 minutes. 
Red for 49 minutes. 
Flashing red for 15 minutes. 
Full charge to shutoff is 9.5 hours. Purchased March 2016 with a battery manufacture date in 2015. I believe that is a lot closer to typical performance experienced by most owners than your experience. Capacity was determined in a continuous use playing FLAC files. I did this test because I had observed some slight swelling in the battery of my other Mojo purchased two months earlier than the tested unit and used as my desktop DAC plugged in 24/7 so I bought new batteries for both of them from a Chord dealer and decided to see if there was any reason to replace the portable unit’s battery. Guess not yet. Cost to replace was about $65 each.


----------



## surfgeorge

Deftone said:


> Hoping for a Mojo 2 that doesnt have the bass hump and "rolled off" treble, a no battery required desktop mode and it will be a day one purchase for me like Mojo 1 was.


That would be the Hugo... Now that the Hugo 2 is out you may get a Hugo 1 for about 2x Mojo price.
I bought a used 2Qute for my stereo and never looked back, Hugo1 sound for my system, but of course can‘t use it with headphones.
Mojo 2 won‘t happen for a couple of years, if at all. The FPGA technology used in the Chord DACs has much slower updgrade cycles compared to regular DACs or computer processors and it really needs a major technology jump to pack the Hugo calculating power into a Mojo sized device. Mojo only became technically possible in 2014. additionally, part of the sound signature comes from the different amplifier circuits, and Mojo is space and cost limited, so also no chance to get that Hugo sound into a Mojo sized DAC, at least with current technology. So, Hugo is the way to go


----------



## Boerd

rbalcom said:


> Battery capacity test on my 2.75 year old Mojo used as a portable stack:
> 
> Blue for 1 hour 56 minutes.
> Green for 2 hours 46 minutes.
> ...


65$ for a battery or to replace the battery? Which dealer - if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## rbalcom

Boerd said:


> 65$ for a battery or to replace the battery? Which dealer - if you don't mind sharing?



Cost of the battery and I replaced it. I bought them from HiFi Pro in Canada and had them shipped to me in the US. Took about 10 days to get them. The battery was $60 USD plus shipping, which I am guessing to remember. The link to the battery is https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chor...battery-replacement-accessories-international and I had to contact them via email to get a link to order them shipped to the US.


----------



## Ken G

rbalcom said:


> Cost of the battery and I replaced it. I bought them from HiFi Pro in Canada and had them shipped to me in the US. Took about 10 days to get them. The battery was $60 USD plus shipping, which I am guessing to remember. The link to the battery is https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chor...battery-replacement-accessories-international and I had to contact them via email to get a link to order them shipped to the US.


Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to replace The Mojo battery?


----------



## rbalcom

Ken G said:


> Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to replace The Mojo battery?



Not really. Fairly just common sense with 8 Torx-6 screws to open Mojo and a simple 2 wire connector. Need to use some caution while prying the old battery loose. It is attached to the case with double sided tape.


----------



## Boerd (Dec 4, 2018)

rbalcom said:


> Cost of the battery and I replaced it. I bought them from HiFi Pro in Canada and had them shipped to me in the US. Took about 10 days to get them. The battery was $60 USD plus shipping, which I am guessing to remember. The link to the battery is https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chor...battery-replacement-accessories-international and I had to contact them via email to get a link to order them shipped to the US.


Much appreciated! If that was the only problem for my Mojo I'd be tempted...


----------



## jarnopp

Boerd said:


> Much appreciated! If that was the only problem for my Mojo I'd be tempted...



The biggest problem with Mojo is how good it sounds, so that you go chasing H2, TT2, Dave...


----------



## maxh22

jarnopp said:


> The biggest problem with Mojo is how good it sounds, so that you go chasing H2, TT2, Dave...



Funny how that works, you chase and chase the latest and greatest , tweaking your system to perfection, only to realize that what you had before..... still has just the right amount of Mojo to keep your toes tapping


----------



## Slaphead (Dec 4, 2018)

Just a quick question to you guys.

It looks like the battery has died in my Mojo - I hadn't used it for about 8 months, so it looks like the battery is in deep discharge and is unlikely to ever recover from that. It turns on, but then immediately turns off - the battery charge light does not remain on, if it comes on at all.

I'm not going to bother with replacing the battery as I've got other mobile solutions (I never did use the Mojo as mobile device anyway)

So, If I open it up, disconnect, remove and properly dispose of the battery will it still work as long as it's connected to, say, a 12 watt usb power supply - like an Apple iPad power supply for instance?

If not then I'll just stick it in the electro-recycling - after removing and disposing of the battery of course.


----------



## miketlse

Slaphead said:


> Just a quick question to you guys.
> 
> It looks like the battery has died in my Mojo - I hadn't used it for about 8 months, so it looks like the battery is in deep discharge and is unlikely to ever recover from that. It turns on, but then immediately turns off - the battery charge light does not remain on, if it comes on at all.
> 
> ...


All is not lost.
Firstly, if the battery is deeply discharged, it can take many hours of trickle charging, before normal charging starts again.
From post #3:
'Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.'

Secondly, recently Rob Watts revealed that it is technically possible to remove the battery, and still use Mojo (although the lack of the battery does impact the reproduction of fast musical transients).
However he also pointed out that it is not a recommended solution by Chord, so would void the warranty.

But if your Mojo battery has died, and the Mojo is out of warranty, it is a better solution than throwing the mojo away.

Thirdly it is possible to buy replacement batteries, and replace them in five minutes. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2518#post-14637155


----------



## maxh22

miketlse said:


> All is not lost.
> Firstly, if the battery is deeply discharged, it can take many hours of trickle charging, before normal charging starts again.
> From post #3:
> 'Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.'
> ...



Option 4: Sell the Mojo as is and cut your losses.

But an overnight recharge might do the trick.


----------



## Slaphead

Thanks @miketlse. I went ahead anyway as I no longer have any warranty on the Mojo, and I just had an RME ADI-2 DAC delivered so the loss of the Mojo is of little consequence to me given that my audio priorities have changed.

As I kind of expected I found the battery in a severely expanded state (the case actually pinged open as I removed the last screw), so that would explain my problems. Sans battery the Mojo does power on, so as you say all is not lost. I'm not complaining really as LiPo batteries often undergo an expansion event, especially when deep discharged

However I did discover one quite horrifying thing, well at least to me as I a lot of the work i do is with lithium batteries. And that horrifying thing was that I found a what appears to be thermal transfer pad attached to the battery which had indents from the circuitry below. Now I know that FPGAs, in fact all types of processor can get hot in use especially when tasked, and this to me looks like the battery was being used as a heatsink for the FPGA. If this is the case then This is VERY VERY WRONG. Heat kills LiPo cells very quickly, It doesn't matter what the specifications are for operating temperature are, prolonged exposure to heat will kill any LiPo battery. It may be that a battery can run at 100°C, but it isn't going to last very long with extended exposure to that kind of heat, no matter what the manufacturer says the specs are.

Now I'm prepared to say I'm wrong here and that the thermal transfer pad only came into contact with the battery when it expanded, but the whole idea of a thermal transfer pad is to transfer heat from one component to another. A thermal transfer pad attached to just one component won't do much, if fact it's likely that it will act as an insulator.

In conclusion, as far as I'm concerned, it looks as if the battery implementation in the Mojo wasn't particularly well thought through. That said it was Chord's first product that included a battery so a learning curve with regards to LiPo cells is kind of to be expected, and hopefully lessons have been learnt.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 5, 2018)

If you only charge the battery, then Mojo only gets warm. If you only play the Mojo, then it only gets warm. Either way would not damage the battery I think.

Only charging and playing make the Mojo get more than warm. ... Of course if folk are leaving their charger plugged in, then charge Mojo first. Then charge and play. It allows the Mojo to go through charge and discharge cycles, allowing Mojo to cool too.

When I was using my second Mojo as a desktop DAC, I charged it overnight and used it next day.


----------



## 435279

@Slaphead Your concerns about the Mojo's heat effecting battery life are correct. There isn't much that can be done to dissipate the heat more efficiently, although in the summer I make sure my desk fan cools both me an my Mojo. 

IMHO its better to always remove Mojo from its case if you have a case and never charge and listen at the same time, also try and keep the state of charge between 80 and 20 percent. By adopting these rules I've been able to make my battery last a couple of years or so now, but I'm sure its inevitable that a new battery will be required sooner rather than later.


----------



## analogmusic

That’s what the apple store told me. Don’t charge and use an iPhone at the same time.
I saw myself an example of an iPhone 6 with 1500 charge cycles and 4 years old still with 80 percent of its original capacity which had only been charged at night
My own iPhone battery died after a year and 500 charge cycles
The difference is that I charged and used it all the time as a source into my Chord mojo


----------



## Focux

may i check w you guys, which would be better for performance and usability wise:

mojo or ifi xCAN or ifi xDSD?

using apple music from macbook and iphone

gear is as per signature


----------



## jarnopp

Focux said:


> may i check w you guys, which would be better for performance and usability wise:
> 
> mojo or ifi xCAN or ifi xDSD?
> 
> ...



You’ll be best served by auditioning, but I find the Mojo->HD6xx a great pairing.  If your MBP has aptical out, even better to use that.


----------



## Focux

jarnopp said:


> You’ll be best served by auditioning, but I find the Mojo->HD6xx a great pairing.  If your MBP has aptical out, even better to use that.



ehh, only USB C on my mac =/


----------



## cirodts

someone has compared the r3-mojo with m0-mojo which combo sounds better according to you in coaxial too.


----------



## ZappaMan

Focux said:


> ehh, only USB C on my mac =/


All mac 3.5 ports double up
As optical out with the right connector - or something like that


----------



## Slaphead (Dec 7, 2018)

ZappaMan said:


> All mac 3.5 ports double up
> As optical out with the right connector - or something like that



Nope, you‘re about 2 years out of date with that. The latest Macs have dropped optical out on the headphone port.

My 2017 iMac certainly doesn‘t have optical out and it‘s a real bummer.

If you want optical output from a USB C equipped mac then you‘ll need a USB to optical S/PDIF converter.


----------



## Ken G

Slaphead said:


> Nope, you‘re about 2 years out of date with that. The latest Macs have dropped optical out on the headphone port.
> 
> My 2017 iMac certainly doesn‘t have optical out and it‘s a real bummer.



I kind of get dropping the headphone jacks on iPhones but dropping the optical out on Macs is unfortunate and truly a bummer.


----------



## Slaphead

Ken G said:


> I kind of get dropping the headphone jacks on iPhones but dropping the optical out on Macs is unfortunate and truly a bummer.



I get why Apple dropped it - 99.9% of their customers didn't even know there was an optical S/PDIF hidden in the headphone jack, and people doing pro audio work on a Mac were using outboard equipment connected via USB or Thunderbolt anyway.

Dropping the headphone jack on iPhones, and now the new iPad Pro, was an absolute crime against humanity IMO, but as far as I'm concerned without the optical interface Apple could drop the entire headphone jack on their mac range and personally I probably wouldn't notice.


----------



## Mikey99

I was one who didn't realise the headphone jack doubled as optical output, and was happy to discover it.  I never used the headphone jack because I thought it was useless, so it gained some utility now that I have realised this. Now they have made is useless again. Another reason to hold on to my current Mac.


----------



## Alcarinquei

Did any of you succeed to get rid of the RF while stacking Mojo with a phone or a dap with wifi? Mine seems to come from the 4G of my phone, if I approach my phone from the mojo while the mojo connected to my laptop, I also get RF.

I did have look on the thread but could not find a proper solution.


----------



## ZappaMan

Alcarinquei said:


> Did any of you succeed to get rid of the RF while stacking Mojo with a phone or a dap with wifi? Mine seems to come from the 4G of my phone, if I approach my phone from the mojo while the mojo connected to my laptop, I also get RF.
> 
> I did have look on the thread but could not find a proper solution.


I don’t think there is a solution, if you have a strong source of RF is will cause issues to any analogue section of any dac?
Solution is do not stack them while your phone is acting like a phone, get a usb lead with a bit of length to it.


----------



## miketlse

Alcarinquei said:


> Did any of you succeed to get rid of the RF while stacking Mojo with a phone or a dap with wifi? Mine seems to come from the 4G of my phone, if I approach my phone from the mojo while the mojo connected to my laptop, I also get RF.
> 
> I did have look on the thread but could not find a proper solution.


Ferrite cores on the USB lead, or using a longer USB cable, have worked for many owners, but the worst case phones need something like a sheet of iron in between the Mojo and phone. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1930#post-13164957

I luckily only needed a ferrite core.


----------



## Alcarinquei

I would not mind a sheet of iron or something, but where can I get that? Is it just normal Iron?

I've heard about ferrite core, would these ones work? 

And other funny solution, like put Mojo in an anti-rfi pouch, the ones for credit card. Or find an anti RF plastic bag,...

Using a longer cable and and leave the phone further away from mojo works but it's not very practical.


----------



## calbu (Dec 18, 2018)

calbu said:


> Does anyone have a problem where the Mojo holographic sound is an exception rather than the rule?
> I've tried bit perfect FLAC playback via a Win10 Vaio laptop using Foobar ASIO/KS/WASAPI and an Android MOTO G4 using UAPP/Onkyo HF player.
> I've also tried using a iFi iSilencer3.0 and clip-on ferrite beads.
> 
> Any suggestions from the gurus?



Figured out that I live in an RF rich environment. A few observations:
1) Clip-on Ferrites on USB cable help. However, even though ferrites should not affect digital signals (per Rob), I found that too many ferrites harden the sound and depth is lost. Seems like spacing does affect.
2) Another accidental finding was when I plugged in a Beyerdynamic Byron earphone on the other output while listening to my AKG K702, the music became warm and the depth increased further. Probably RF entering through outputs cancelling each other? Not reproducible.


----------



## cirodts

however it is very true that the mojo sounds different depending on the source, I tried lg v20 and hiby r3, it sounds better r3-mojo.


----------



## musickid

my late 2013 27 inch imac does optical to 96khz which is fine as i stream redbook only from roon to hms. i think 2014 models do up to 192 optical but do check that as i'm not totally sure. having roon on a 27 inch screen with optical out from the headphone kills two birds with one stone as they say. in this case it is impossible for RF to enter hms. before hms set up i streamed optical into a mojo in exactly the same way.


----------



## canali

Slaphead said:


> Thanks @miketlse. I went ahead anyway as I no longer have any warranty on the Mojo, and I just had an RME ADI-2 DAC delivered so the loss of the Mojo is of little consequence to me given that my audio priorities have changed.
> 
> As I kind of expected I found the battery in a severely expanded state (the case actually pinged open as I removed the last screw), so that would explain my problems. Sans battery the Mojo does power on, so as you say all is not lost. I'm not complaining really as LiPo batteries often undergo an expansion event, especially when deep discharged
> 
> ...



hi bud, long time no talk, hope you're well.
please post your impressions of the RME ADI 2 DAC.
in a few months (once rehab stops) i'm looking at upgrading to the cavelli liquid platinum hybrid amp
with either the chord qutest or schiit gumby multibit


----------



## crashtest33

cirodts said:


> however it is very true that the mojo sounds different depending on the source, I tried lg v20 and hiby r3, it sounds better r3-mojo.


Which digital interconnect have you found best from R3 - Mojo? The Hiby ‘USB-C to 3.5 Coax’ or ‘USB to USB’?


----------



## Slaphead

canali said:


> hi bud, long time no talk, hope you're well.
> *please post your impressions of the RME ADI 2 DAC.*
> in a few months (once rehab stops) i'm looking at upgrading to the cavelli liquid platinum hybrid amp
> with either the chord qutest or schiit gumby multibit



Thanks mate - I'm OK I've just been out of the headphone audio scene for a while - I kind of reached my endgame as I felt that going further would simply involve emptying my wallet for relatively small gains, assuming they are gains as opposed to just flavour changes. Hope you're OK as well.

The ADI-2 wasn't a planned purchase at all, it actually came about through the failure of one of my audio monitors. I replaced them with more powerful ones and found out that my audio interface's volume pot suffered from channel imbalance at low levels, so I had to get something else and the ADI-2 ticked all the boxes.

I would say in my short time with the ADI-2 is that it's probably one of the most flexible DACs on the market at the moment, and given my needs it was an absolute no brainer purchase. I haven't compared it to the Mojo yet, and I think it would be unfair of me to do so given that my Mojo is currently without it's battery and therefore not operating at peak performance, but with the ADI-2 in place I would say that I'm not missing the Mojo at all.


----------



## cirodts

crashtest33 said:


> Which digital interconnect have you found best from R3 - Mojo? The Hiby ‘USB-C to 3.5 Coax’ or ‘USB to USB’?


for now usb-usb I tried then in the next days I will get usb-coax


----------



## JulienS

Can't believe that not even Chord in their "special Mojo cables package" don't provide a coaxial cable or at least a 3,5 mm adapter to connect the Mojo by coaxial....Can't find a proper cable for it.


----------



## cirodts

JulienS said:


> Can't believe that not even Chord in their "special Mojo cables package" don't provide a coaxial cable or at least a 3,5 mm adapter to connect the Mojo by coaxial....Can't find a proper cable for it.


https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B074CMCZQP/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JulienS

That is not what I need. I have a streamer with coxial output and I want to connect the Mojo to use it as a DAC.


----------



## DjBobby

JulienS said:


> That is not what I need. I have a streamer with coxial output and I want to connect the Mojo to use it as a DAC.


https://www.amazon.com/Micca-Premiu...704246&sr=8-6&keywords=coaxial+to+RCA+coaxial
It is wrongly stated that it is compatible with the FiiO daps, it isn't. It is for the Mojo.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Anyone tried if the mojo will work without battery?


----------



## Slaphead

BattousaiX26 said:


> Anyone tried if the mojo will work without battery?



Yes it does, at least mine does, but expect some limitations as the USB charger on its own probably doesn't deliver enough current through the USB charging port for peak performance.


----------



## Dexter22

jarnopp said:


> I’ve done it a few times. No issues. Enjoy!


wont damage. as if you connect it to PC it will obviously be sending power to the audio USB port. The middle 2 lines are for Audio. the lines on the side are for power in a USB. If mojos audio port's power lines arent connected to the board, then I think it will never damage even if your power source is 10 A.  I recently bought a 1 € cable and a FiiO CL06 Cable for the Mojo. I avoided the Shanling cable only because it looked not durable, even though the target audience is ppl who use it portable. There is a review in youtube mentioning that it did not alter the sound. I guess to have an audible improvement , u need a cable like Cinnamon by Audioquest.


----------



## Ken G

JulienS said:


> That is not what I need. I have a streamer with coxial output and I want to connect the Mojo to use it as a DAC.



This adapter will work if you already have SPDIF Coaxial cable. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0069MLDUO?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

JulienS said:


> That is not what I need. I have a streamer with coxial output and I want to connect the Mojo to use it as a DAC.


This is the cable you’re looking for.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JIS35K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_fvOeCbZFEZ55S


----------



## JulienS

Ken G said:


> This adapter will work if you already have SPDIF Coaxial cable.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0069MLDUO?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title





mathi8vadhanan said:


> This is the cable you’re looking for.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007JIS35K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_fvOeCbZFEZ55S



These are both mono, me thinks....The cable recommended by DjBobby above is the one I want, but they don't ship to my country, unfortunately.

However, it baffles me that Chord didn't see fit to include such a cable or at least an adapter in their "Mojo mega-package" (https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo-cable-pack/)


----------



## GreenBow

JulienS said:


> These are both mono, me thinks....The cable recommended by DjBobby above is the one I want, but they don't ship to my country, unfortunately.
> 
> However, it baffles me that Chord didn't see fit to include such a cable or at least an adapter in their "Mojo mega-package" (https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo-cable-pack/)



They are not mono. Coaxial only uses one line. Look on the back of any DAC. Or output from a CD player, or hifi tuner.


----------



## Slaphead

JulienS said:


> *These are both mono, me thinks....*The cable recommended by DjBobby above is the one I want, but they don't ship to my country, unfortunately.
> 
> However, it baffles me that Chord didn't see fit to include such a cable or at least an adapter in their "Mojo mega-package" (https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo-cable-pack/)



That‘s how S/PDIF coxial works - you have signal and you have ground.  There is only one digital stream, the stereo, or surround information is encoded into that stream.


----------



## Ken G

GreenBow said:


> They are not mono. Coaxial only uses one line. Look on the back of any DAC. Or output from a CD player, or hifi tuner.



I bought the adapter that I linked to above for my streamer and can confirm that it works feeding the Mojo and I get stereo sound out of the headphone jack.


----------



## JulienS

Ok, my bad, didn't know, I just saw they are listed as mono. 
Thanx, guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## GreenBow

You can get dual coaxial, with Chord. If you are using a Blu Mk2 or M-Scaler, it can output at 768KHz. For some reason Rob Watts uses dual coaxial. He utilises both 384KHz coaxial input channels of a DAC like Qutest, Hugo 2, or TT 2. Then does some clever trickery inside the DAC to make them one stream. Or processes them in dual, but I don't know.


----------



## maxh22

Mojo has 38,000 taps, according to new info RW shared during his Nintronics presentation. I wonder if that's at half or full speed? Hmmm, previous info had it at 50k taps running at half speed...

@10:25


----------



## tekkster (Dec 13, 2018)

How strange.  I'm so surprised that Mojo is 38K taps (from Rob's own words, no less).

Maybe I had originally heard it wrong, but I recall reading somewhere (years ago now), that the Mojo, which came after the original Hugo, had the same number of taps as the Hugo, so 26K taps (though running at half speed, some kind of interpolation or something along those lines).

Until your post @maxh22 , and of course the video you link to, I had never read about anything other than 26K taps.  Of course, even the 26K taps was never written officially on the Chord website (at least, not years ago when I was checking for it and looking for formal statements to that effect)


----------



## maxh22

tekkster said:


> How strange.  I'm so surprised that Mojo is 38K taps (from Rob's own words, no less).
> 
> Maybe I had originally heard it wrong, but I recall reading somewhere (years ago now), that the Mojo, which came after the original Hugo, had the same number of taps as the Hugo, so 26K taps (though running at half speed, some kind of interpolation or something along those lines).
> 
> Until your post @maxh22 , and of course the video you link to, I had never read about anything other than 26K taps.  Of course, even the 26K taps was never written officially on the Chord website (at least, not years ago when I was checking for it and looking for formal statements to that effect)



Yes , it was originally stated , back when Mojo launched, that Mojo and Hugo have the same or similar number of taps but after more questions were asked (many from myself included) it became clear that the implementation in Mojo is slightly different than Hugo with respect to tap length.

Anyways, I ended up watching Robs entire presentation (both parts) and found it quite enjoyable. The Info about Mojo really surprised me though.


----------



## GreenBow

tekkster said:


> How strange.  I'm so surprised that Mojo is 38K taps (from Rob's own words, no less).
> 
> Maybe I had originally heard it wrong, but I recall reading somewhere (years ago now), that the Mojo, which came after the original Hugo, had the same number of taps as the Hugo, so 26K taps (though running at half speed, some kind of interpolation or something along those lines).
> 
> Until your post @maxh22 , and of course the video you link to, I had never read about anything other than 26K taps.  Of course, even the 26K taps was never written officially on the Chord website (at least, not years ago when I was checking for it and looking for formal statements to that effect)



This is what I remember. Same taps as Hugo at half speed. Then some folk were pointing out a post that John Franks made, saying it had about 50K at half speed.


----------



## x RELIC x

It’s actually always been mentioned in this thread as 26K TAPs, or around 50K TAPs at half speed (never less than Hugo1). These past few posts are the first I’ve read in this thread of half of 26K.

Interesting that Rob finally revealed 38K for Mojo, whatever ‘speed’ it is run at because I know this was a big deal for them not to reveal the actual number for a loooooong time.


----------



## JulienS

Regarding my question above for connecting the Mojo by coaxial cable to a streamer, can somebody please confirm that the cable in the picture will work? Or are there too many rings on the 3,5 mm end?


----------



## DjBobby

JulienS said:


> Regarding my question above for connecting the Mojo by coaxial cable to a streamer, can somebody please confirm that the cable in the picture will work? Or are there too many rings on the 3,5 mm end?


One ring too much. You need for the Mojo 3-Pole.


----------



## Franklin

JulienS said:


> Regarding my question above for connecting the Mojo by coaxial cable to a streamer, can somebody please confirm that the cable in the picture will work? Or are there too many rings on the 3,5 mm end?



For mojo is better (more guaranteed) with mono 3.5mm pin like this one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fii...lgo_pvid=c4194ad3-6374-41bc-904f-5892fe0d22c5

here some cheap options including an adapter that can work if you already have a good single RCA cable on both ends.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LBS...738.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.751d2e0exMRHqX

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc...972.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.751d2e0exMRHqX

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6Ft...940.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.751d2e0exMRHqX

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc...675.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.751d2e0exMRHqX


----------



## KBerube80 (Dec 16, 2018)

Nevermind


----------



## JulienS

I dont know if this was talked about before: how is the DSD treated inside Mojo? Is it converted to PCM before analog or directly to analog?


----------



## Focux

Tried Mojo earlier without Poly module and am pleasantly surprised with its sound. If I had to give a number for empirical certainty, Mojo sounds 15% better than xDSD (personal opinion).

Anyone tried the Schiit Magni & Modi 3? Am very keen to know how they fair against Mojo before I pick one up


----------



## maxh22

Focux said:


> Tried Mojo earlier without Poly module and am pleasantly surprised with its sound. If I had to give a number for empirical certainty, Mojo sounds 15% better than xDSD (personal opinion).
> 
> Anyone tried the Schiit Magni & Modi 3? Am very keen to know how they fair against Mojo before I pick one up



I heard the combo before it's not too bad, the modi has a thicker and punchier sound than Mojo but completely falls apart when things get hectic. Mojo also has much better detail retrieval and layering.

I just got a Liquid Spark as an early bday present from a friend and it has great synergy with Mojo. If you want that punch in the low end and a more relaxed sound this combo is much better than the schiit stack for my tastes.


----------



## KBerube80 (Dec 17, 2018)

Does/Has anyone use the Mojo in their main speaker system?  If so, how do you keep it powered?  Do you have to always take it out of your system and charge it?

I hooked it up in my main rig and it sounded better than my Cambridge 840C DAC so now I want to utilize it there but not sure about the logistics of it.


----------



## bikutoru

KBerube80 said:


> Does/Has anyone use the Mojo in their main speaker system?  If so, how do you keep it powered?  Do you have to always take it out of your system and charge it?
> 
> I hooked it up in my main rig and it sounded better than my Cambridge 840C DAC so now I want to utilize it there but not sure about the logistics of it.



Until I got 2Qute for my main system I had used the Mojo. Playing through it only on battery and when I'd turn the system off I'd plug the charging cable to charge it. Even with headphones I still do the same. It has been three years and I've never had a battery problem.


----------



## KBerube80

bikutoru said:


> Until I got 2Qute for my main system I had used the Mojo. Playing through it only on battery and when I'd turn the system off I'd plug the charging cable to charge it. Even with headphones I still do the same. It has been three years and I've never had a battery problem.



Thanks for the info/reply.  I just checked and it can also be used at the same time as it is plugged into power.  

How does the Mojo stack up against the 2Qute?  I'll probably be following in your footsteps!!!


----------



## bikutoru

KBerube80 said:


> Thanks for the info/reply.  I just checked and it can also be used at the same time as it is plugged into power.



It can, but if you read this thread - way too many people 'fried' their battery this way. I wouldn't do it!

2Qute - has way more good bass(even I never missed it with the Mojo), I had to put rubber semi-balls on the bottom of my speakers so the bass generated in the speakers doesn't transfer the vibration to the surface they are sitting on. There are other subtleties about it - but to make it short, it sounds amazing and I can keep the Mojo to headphones duty.


----------



## KBerube80

bikutoru said:


> It can, but if you read this thread - way too many people 'fried' their battery this way. I wouldn't do it!
> 
> 2Qute - has way more good bass(even I never missed it with the Mojo), I had to put rubber semi-balls on the bottom of my speakers so the bass generated in the speakers doesn't transfer the vibration to the surface they are sitting on. There are other subtleties about it - but to make it short, it sounds amazing and I can keep the Mojo to headphones duty.



Good to know....on both counts!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Deftone

x RELIC x said:


> It’s actually always been mentioned in this thread as 26K TAPs, or around 50K TAPs at half speed (never less than Hugo1). These past few posts are the first I’ve read in this thread of half of 26K.
> 
> Interesting that Rob finally revealed 38K for Mojo, whatever ‘speed’ it is run at because I know this was a big deal for them not to reveal the actual number for a loooooong time.



Why only now give information of the real number of taps in Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

Deftone said:


> Why only now give information of the real number of taps in Mojo?



This is my guess....

Imagine selling a product with more TAPs (whatever speed it's running at) and at the same time selling a more expensive product with less TAPs. For those that focus solely on TAPs this would not do well for sales of the Hugo(1). I don't know if Rob was supposed to let it slip or not but it's out there now...

Again, just my guess.


----------



## Rob Watts (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes disclosing Mojo's tap length of 38,896 was inadvertent. I had intended not to disclose it, but actually for very complex reasons.

Hugo 1 was 26,384 taps, and Mojo is 38,896 taps, so that means Mojo must be 1.5 times better?

No.

It's not as simple as that. I have set the narrative that increasing tap length will improve accuracy and will improve sound quality; and that I will keep doubling the tap length until I can hear no further improvements (hence to million tap M scaler).

And this is completely true. But - only if the algorithm is the same, and only if the oversampling rate of the filter is the same. With Hugo 1 and Mojo the WTA was the same.

But Hugo 1 is an 8 times filter, and Mojo is a 16 times filter and clearly 1.3uS resolution (16 times) is better than 2.6 uS (8 times).  

But to further complicate matters, Hugo 1 has an extra filter to get you too 16 times; but this doesn't sound quite as good as a single stage filter.

But on the other hand a 26,384 filter works on 3,298 samples; but Mojo's only works on 2,431 samples - and this is a significant sound quality disadvantage.

So I had a very complex situation comparing the two filters, and it isn't as simple as the tap length suggests. And of course Mojo is intended to a different audience than Hugo, so we need to make it simple story that everybody can understand - hence the 500 times more processing power than any other DAC.

There was talk also about it being half speed. There are more DSP cores available on Mojo's 15T FPGA (40 against 16) but - I could not run the DSPs at the usual 208 MHz, due to power limitations - Mojo's DSPs are run at 104 MHz, and this is where the half speed comment came about. Running at half speed halves dynamic power, but halves the available processing.

On a more personal note, I have been upset and very frustrated by some posters on Head-Fi arguing that product xyz is better than Chord; now I am not going to argue with a genuine and honest opinion - after all some people like muddled soft sound and distortion; but I do worry that some posters are working to another agenda. Facts are facts, and for sure Mojo with it's 38,896 tap 16 times WTA filter will reconstruct transients to a far better accuracy than any other non Chord DAC out there at any price. And if you want to be convinced about the importance of transients, take a look at the Hugo M scaler thread.

Moreover, measurement wise, something that can be replicated with the appropriate test equipment (APx 555) Mojo is the only non Chord DAC (at any price point) that has zero measurable noise floor modulation; and this is important for refinement and timbre variation (it's the reason why Mojo sounds so natural and refined).


----------



## surfgeorge

bikutoru said:


> Until I got 2Qute for my main system I had used the Mojo. Playing through it only on battery and when I'd turn the system off I'd plug the charging cable to charge it. Even with headphones I still do the same. It has been three years and I've never had a battery problem.



I basically did the same, either play or charge, and then I got a used 2Qute. But you could also connect Mojo to a charger that is connected to the mains with a timer and only charges for some time while you sleep.


----------



## Adu

I’m interested to purchase a new full size headphone for Mojo.
I was looking at MrSpeakers Aeon but I’m not 100% sure that Mojo will drive them  properly?


----------



## x RELIC x (Dec 18, 2018)

Adu said:


> I’m interested to purchase a new full size headphone for Mojo.
> I was looking at MrSpeakers Aeon but I’m not 100% sure that Mojo will drive them  properly?



It will. Rob Watts uses the AEON himself.

Do the calculations yourself for power required (hint, it’s a lot less than marketing would have you believe):

http://www.digizoid.com/headphones-power.html


Edit: Oh heck, here is the power required for the AEON... and yes, volume is directly related to power.


----------



## JulienS

KBerube80 said:


> Does/Has anyone use the Mojo in their main speaker system?  If so, how do you keep it powered?  Do you have to always take it out of your system and charge it?
> 
> I hooked it up in my main rig and it sounded better than my Cambridge 840C DAC so now I want to utilize it there but not sure about the logistics of it.



I do. I am using a portable power bank to charge it. But I charge the Mojo only when not listening to it, because it gets disturbingly too hot if you charge it while listening.


----------



## bikutoru

surfgeorge said:


> I basically did the same, either play or charge, and then I got a used 2Qute. But you could also connect Mojo to a charger that is connected to the mains with a timer and only charges for some time while you sleep.


Hmm... that's a great idea! 
It could've saved so many Mojos.
People that do like to illuminate their power source noise with LPSs and batteries, should save it to their toolbox.


----------



## analogmusic

Applies to mobile phones too don’t charge and use at the same time


----------



## JulienS

True!


----------



## surfgeorge

Rob Watts said:


> On a more personal note, I have been upset and very frustrated by some posters on Head-Fi arguing that product xyz is better than Chord; now I am not going to argue with a genuine and honest opinion - after all some people like muddled soft sound and distortion; but I do worry that some posters are working to another agenda. Facts are facts, and for sure Mojo with it's 38,896 tap 16 times WTA filter will reconstruct transients to a far better accuracy than any other non Chord DAC out there at any price. And if you want to be convinced about the importance of transients, take a look at the Hugo M scaler thread.
> 
> Moreover, measurement wise, something that can be replicated with the appropriate test equipment (APx 555) Mojo is the only non Chord DAC (at any price point) that has zero measurable noise floor modulation; and this is important for refinement and timbre variation (it's the reason why Mojo sounds so natural and refined).



Rob, thanks for sharing the details about Mojo and Hugo! I won't pretend that I understand this level of detail, but it explains the mistery of the secret DAP length 

On your personal note - I hope you can see the many more positive notions of the Mojo and your other creations.
Honestly, your work and specifically the Mojo tought me a lot about music, technology and also how the forums work, and it has been an immensly fun and interesting journey!
I really admire your dedication and passion to work for such a long time on a technology, and one that really brings joy to people!
But what's totally unique is your openness to share your knowledge.

Thanks for all of that!


----------



## JulienS

surfgeorge said:


> PS: photos of the mighty Karan Acoustics KA 180i with the equally mighty Mojo and a humble but useful Cayin N3 as remote controllable source



@*surfgeorge, *can you please tell me what kind of adapter is that you're using for Mojo's line out? Thanx!


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

JulienS said:


> @*surfgeorge, *can you please tell me what kind of adapter is that you're using for Mojo's line out? Thanx!


Here's the amazon link for that adpater: https://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-40645-Adapter-Compliant/dp/B000J1H4VI


----------



## x RELIC x

oops


----------



## surfgeorge

JulienS said:


> @*surfgeorge, *can you please tell me what kind of adapter is that you're using for Mojo's line out? Thanx!



Oh my.... That is a super cheap 3,5 to chinch  adapter, without any ambition to be hifi.
I simply had it lying around and used it to test the Mojo in my setup. 
I have in the meantime bought a CHORD 2Qute.


----------



## paruchuribros

bikutoru said:


> Hmm... that's a great idea!
> It could've saved so many Mojos.
> People that do like to illuminate their power source noise with LPSs and batteries, should save it to their toolbox.



I do use the below shanling cable which BLOCKS charging while playing music. Qudio quality is the best compared to other cables I have. 

https://www.amazon.com/Shanling-L2-...r0&keywords=Micro+usb+to+USB+c+shanling+cable


----------



## surfgeorge

paruchuribros said:


> I do use the below shanling cable which BLOCKS charging while playing music. Qudio quality is the best compared to other cables I have.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Shanling-L2-...r0&keywords=Micro+usb+to+USB+c+shanling+cable



I use the same cable (yes, it sounds very open and clear) but never noticed that it blocks charging in any way.
How can it do that, with the Mojo having 2 separate micro-USB inputs, one for charging and one as digital input?


----------



## paulgc

Rob Watts said:


> Yes disclosing Mojo's tap length of 38,896 was inadvertent. I had intended not to disclose it, but actually for very complex reasons.
> 
> Hugo 1 was 26,384 taps, and Mojo is 38,896 taps, so that means Mojo must be 1.5 times better?
> 
> ...



@Rob Watts always appreciate all your postings here and presentations on YouTube. I have learned a ton. You and @Matt Bartlett are great ambassadors of @ChordElectronics and the technology. Maybe not a bad thing that your products are being used as the reference for others. @Mojo ideas really looking forward to news on the 2Go. Especially as we were teased with the pre-production pictures almost a year ago.


----------



## Focux

I have the impression that first charge should be 10hrs for Mojo but the store I purchased from told me 8hrs. Any ideas?


----------



## ZappaMan

Focux said:


> I have the impression that first charge should be 10hrs for Mojo but the store I purchased from told me 8hrs. Any ideas?


I’d say either is fine as it onjy takes 4 hours to charge on a 2amp charger,


----------



## paruchuribros

surfgeorge said:


> I use the same cable (yes, it sounds very open and clear) but never noticed that it blocks charging in any way.
> How can it do that, with the Mojo having 2 separate micro-USB inputs, one for charging and one as digital input?



Micro usb goes only 1 way right? When you plug into the audio out micro usb, that covers the power port of the Mojo. So, you can not plug in another micro usb for power.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Does anyone of you Mojo owners have the “problem” I am having?
I simply cannot listen to music without the mojo... I own quite good headphones and earphones, but listening to music without the mojo just isn’t good enough for me...
I am hooked, addicted to this little precious piece of metal


----------



## paruchuribros

Pimsilveira said:


> Does anyone of you Mojo owners have the “problem” I am having?
> I simply cannot listen to music without the mojo... I own quite good headphones and earphones, but listening to music without the mojo just isn’t good enough for me...
> I am hooked, addicted to this little precious piece of metal



Sometimes I can live with LG V30+ and EarStudio car connection.


----------



## Focux

Hubert H said:


> Correct - https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT202730;
> 
> "The audio hardware in some MacBook Pro, Mac Pro, and iMac computers supports 176.4 and 192 kHz digital audio.
> 
> ...



sorry to quote an old post; 

does the mojo sound better with optical out or using micro usb is the same?


----------



## TheTrace

Haven't posted here in so long, or used my Mojo as a matter of fact. I'd like to actually start using it again but I have the same issues with the 3.5mm jacks as I did before. When plugged into any source, both of the audio jacks no longer work. It emits a high pitch ear piercing frequency at the very most nowadays.

I tried to inquire a repair with Mojo's 3rd party options in the past but got told it was outside the warranty time window and was $100 per hour to repair my unit and I haven't tried again since.

Has anyone else had this issue or a solution as to how I can go about repairing this feasibly? I'll even take directions if anyone has actually attempted to fix this on their own at this point.


----------



## bikutoru

Focux said:


> sorry to quote an old post;
> 
> does the mojo sound better with optical out or using micro usb is the same?


I use both and will not claim to hear the difference of one being better than the other, both sound like Mojo!


----------



## bikutoru

Pimsilveira said:


> Does anyone of you Mojo owners have the “problem” I am having?
> I simply cannot listen to music without the mojo... I own quite good headphones and earphones, but listening to music without the mojo just isn’t good enough for me...
> I am hooked, addicted to this little precious piece of metal



I understand where you are coming from, sound wise Mojo or any Chord DAC is precious. It made me listen to music I have not really cared for before, and now I care for so many more artists 
Not to have, or at at least to ease this "problem" I think about listening to music, even I do prefer not to be without it. Any addiction is an addiction.


----------



## miketlse

TheTrace said:


> Haven't posted here in so long, or used my Mojo as a matter of fact. I'd like to actually start using it again but I have the same issues with the 3.5mm jacks as I did before. When plugged into any source, both of the audio jacks no longer work. It emits a high pitch ear piercing frequency at the very most nowadays.
> 
> I tried to inquire a repair with Mojo's 3rd party options in the past but got told it was outside the warranty time window and was $100 per hour to repair my unit and I haven't tried again since.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue or a solution as to how I can go about repairing this feasibly? I'll even take directions if anyone has actually attempted to fix this on their own at this point.


Does the battery still work?
The only reports of noise that i recall are the whine that can be sometimes emitted by the charging circuit.
I am just wondering if your battery has failed, and the noise that you hear is from the charging circuit.


----------



## jarnopp

Focux said:


> I have the impression that first charge should be 10hrs for Mojo but the store I purchased from told me 8hrs. Any ideas?



Charge it until the white charging light goes out.


----------



## miketlse

Focux said:


> I have the impression that first charge should be 10hrs for Mojo but the store I purchased from told me 8hrs. Any ideas?


Chord part charge the battery because there is no way to know how long a Mojo has been on the dealers shelf, before being sold. So a recently manufactured Mojo could take 4 hours, but if it has been on the shelf for a while, it could take nearer 8 hours. Charge until the charging light goes out.


----------



## Focux

thanks all for the reply, charged it for about 8 hrs when i slept, charge light was off by the time i disconnected and ball is blue at 100% =)


----------



## Focux

i've set my macbook's output to 768kHz but Apple Music is 44.1 for all songs, does anyone encounter upsampling? light on my mojo is purple.


----------



## jarnopp

Focux said:


> i've set my macbook's output to 768kHz but Apple Music is 44.1 for all songs, does anyone encounter upsampling? light on my mojo is purple.



You might try sending the native (bit perfect) signal to Mojo, and let it do all the processing, as it’s more powerful and should sound better.


----------



## GreenBow

Focux said:


> i've set my macbook's output to 768kHz but Apple Music is 44.1 for all songs, does anyone encounter upsampling? light on my mojo is purple.



Yeah it was concluded ages ago, best not to use any signal processing on the music signal. Just give Mojo the best file type to work with, that being bit-perfect.


----------



## Goldvein

I’ve had my mojo for 2 months. I mostly listen to music on spotify in the highest quality. It’s still 44,1 kHz so the light on the mojo should be red. It’s blue though, which doesn’t make sense. This only happens on Spotify on my phone. If I listen on my laptop or iPad, the light is red. Also if I listen to normal 44,1 kHz from my phone it’s red. It’s not really a problem but I would like to understand it anyway.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## GreenBow

Goldvein said:


> I’ve had my mojo for 2 months. I mostly listen to music on spotify in the highest quality. It’s still 44,1 kHz so the light on the mojo should be red. It’s blue though, which doesn’t make sense. This only happens on Spotify on my phone. If I listen on my laptop or iPad, the light is red. Also if I listen to normal 44,1 kHz from my phone it’s red. It’s not really a problem but I would like to understand it anyway.
> Thank you for your help.



Sounds like you set the output of your device to 192KHz. Or Android is natively up-sampling. Been covered lots of times.


----------



## Focux

GreenBow said:


> Yeah it was concluded ages ago, best not to use any signal processing on the music signal. Just give Mojo the best file type to work with, that being bit-perfect.





jarnopp said:


> You might try sending the native (bit perfect) signal to Mojo, and let it do all the processing, as it’s more powerful and should sound better.



Oh ok haha let me find out how to do that and see if there’s an improvement..


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Focux said:


> Oh ok haha let me find out how to do that and see if there’s an improvement..



Application -> Utilities -> 'Audio MIDI Setup'

Select 'Mojo' on the left pane. Select 44100.0 Hz from the "Format:" drop down list on right side pane.


----------



## Focux

mathi8vadhanan said:


> Application -> Utilities -> 'Audio MIDI Setup'
> 
> Select 'Mojo' on the left pane. Select 44100.0 Hz from the "Format:" drop down list on right side pane.



By default it was 44, I set it to max..


----------



## TheTrace

miketlse said:


> Does the battery still work?
> The only reports of noise that i recall are the whine that can be sometimes emitted by the charging circuit.
> I am just wondering if your battery has failed, and the noise that you hear is from the charging circuit.


Yes the battery is fine, the problem is the physical 3.5mm jacks .


----------



## JulienS

I bought a second Mojo, because I love it so much and I said to have a spare one, just in case. 
Anyway, I noticed some really strange behaviour with this one: whenever I turn off a light somewhere in the house, the playing stops! The software continues to play, the Mojo stays on, it's just that there is no sound anymore!
Is this some kind of sensitivity to RFI?
It happens only when the notebook the Mojo is connected to is powered from the mains. When the notebook is on battery, everything is fine.
This doesn't happen with the first Mojo, which is older.

And another thing: when playing 44 - 48 khz files and I dim Mojo's leds, the red led turns from red to orange. Is this normal?
Again, this doesn't happen with the first Mojo I got.


----------



## RiseFall123

Even if it's a slightly different issue, when I touch the chassis of the Mojo with the jack of the RCA cable that comes from my amplifier, and the amplifier is connected to the wall power (even if the amp is turned-off), the Mojo turn-on alone from the off state. Also, when the jack from the amp is connected to the Mojo, and the Mojo is off, the Mojo's balls "flashes" every 30 seconds.


----------



## ZappaMan

JulienS said:


> I bought a second Mojo, because I love it so much and I said to have a spare one, just in case.
> Anyway, I noticed some really strange behaviour with this one: whenever I turn off a light somewhere in the house, the playing stops! The software continues to play, the Mojo stays on, it's just that there is no sound anymore!
> Is this some kind of sensitivity to RFI?
> It happens only when the notebook the Mojo is connected to is powered from the mains. When the notebook is on battery, everything is fine.
> ...


It’s normal for mojo to turn orange when the source file is 48khz. 
Are you playing through speakers/extra amp or anything that is connected to the lighting circuit in your house? Sounds bad whatever it is.


----------



## Boerd

Update on my Mojo soap opera: after removing the battery The Mojo works fine and there are no more random shutdowns. The weirdest thing is even the humming / buzzing also stops in 15-30 seconds after I start it. Al in all - I'll keep using it. Less than happy with Chord (on my black list) but so be it, I'll use Mojo as a desktop DAC/ headphone Amp.


----------



## Adu

I purchased my Mojo (also the first Chord product) two years ago and I had no issues with battery or any other thing; it work perfect until now.


----------



## jarnopp

Adu said:


> I purchased my Mojo (also the first Chord product) two years ago and I had no issues with battery or any other thing; it work perfect until now.



My Mojo is 3 years old and gets used at least 5 of 7 days a week. I haven’t been overly fussy about the battery but also don’t leave it plugged in all the time. I’m seeing about 4-5 hours vs the 8-9 originally, which is noticeably compared to Poly. When it gets worse, or there’s a Mojo2, I’ll put this one into desktop use without a battery and get a new Mojo. Still sounds so great, but we’ll see what TT2 has to say about that.


----------



## gasmonkey

Today marks the day I am moving on from MOJO, and I thought I would share my final impressions as I get my final listening sessions in.

First off, I have owned the Mojo for about a year and a half now, and have never had a problem with it (Excluding Poly!). It is 100% plug and play, and idiot proof. It will be passed on at Christmas to my brother, I couldn't really bring myself to sell it. The reason for moving on is I bought I Qutest for my home system, and now that I don't have roommates I can play the stereo anytime I want, so the Mojo gets very little use. 

I am still amazed at the sound this thing puts out.

My biggest takeaway from the Mojo is that amps, speakers, and headphones of all quality levels are capable of a lot more than people realize. A quality DAC is very often overlooked. So much so that I believe my next purchase when I can afford it in a couple years will be an Mscaler. Forget the amp and speakers, the ones I have are very sufficient (Qutest, full recapped Sansui au-717 and Vandersteen 3a Signatures). Mojo, as a proof of concept to the power of a quality signal, has pushed me in the direction of pursuing a  million tap signal through Qutest/Mscaler.

Thanks for the wonderful thread and for reading.


----------



## LightBlue77

Probably this was answered many times, but this thread is huge: i understand it is possible to connect smartphones with usb-c socket to mojo and use it as a dac.
But do you know, will it work with UAPP? Will the bitrate be in any way affected? Any other possible limitations?


----------



## Arpiben

jarnopp said:


> My Mojo is 3 years old and gets used at least 5 of 7 days a week. I haven’t been overly fussy about the battery but also don’t leave it plugged in all the time. I’m seeing about 4-5 hours vs the 8-9 originally, which is noticeably compared to Poly. When it gets worse, or there’s a Mojo2, I’ll put this one into desktop use without a battery and get a new Mojo. Still sounds so great, but we’ll see what TT2 has to say about that.



Mine has been during 3 years 95% of time permanently plugged. Batteries were also still in the 4-5 hours working range. But at the end the white light and humming/buzzing were quite long to stop in most of cases. For safety reasons I removed the inflated cells. Mojo is now still working in desktop mode without battery.
I am lately/finally joining   @x RELIC x  and  @Matt Bartlett in their recommendation to not keep Mojo permanently plugged.


----------



## Slaphead (Dec 26, 2018)

Arpiben said:


> Mine has been during 3 years 95% of time permanently plugged. Batteries were also still in the 4-5 hours working range. But at the end the white light and humming/buzzing were quite long to stop in most of cases. For safety reasons I removed the inflated cells. Mojo is now still working in desktop mode without battery.
> I am lately/finally joining   @x RELIC x  and  @Matt Bartlett in their recommendation to not keep Mojo permanently plugged.



Yep, my Mojo is also now "desktop" mode having had to have removed a swollen battery - The battery appears to be a dual cell affair coming from a Dutch company - CPS Battery, just in case anybody's interested.

In my case the battery probably failed through lack of use rather than being plugged in all the time, and this is why I hate inbuilt LiPo batteries as you have to charge and then use, charge use, charge use to keep them in good order. Keep the device connected to the charger all the time and then the battery will get screwed. Leave the device unused for a few months and then the battery will get screwed.

It's a saving grace that the Mojo will still function, and function well sans battery, but honestly I feel this is more by accident than by design.


----------



## OG10

I sold my first Mojo when I upgraded to the Qutest, as I was mainly using the Mojo as a desktop device. 

Recently I got myself a Shure SE846 and was wondering what to use, my AK70s sounded veiled and restrained. 
I got the Mojo again today, but with a 6 year refundable warranty thing with Richer Sounds in the UK. 

Massive massive improvement over the AK70. I wonder what Mr Watts has in line for a successor.. for the interim the Chord Mojo + SE846 combo is astoundingly beautiful.


----------



## surfgeorge

OG10 said:


> I sold my first Mojo when I upgraded to the Qutest, as I was mainly using the Mojo as a desktop device.
> 
> Recently I got myself a Shure SE846 and was wondering what to use, my AK70s sounded veiled and restrained.
> I got the Mojo again today, but with a 6 year refundable warranty thing with Richer Sounds in the UK.
> ...



Congrats! Oh how I wish I could have a listen to that combo!
I am using the Mojo primarily with the AudioQuest NightOwls, and really like the result. I asked around for a recommendation for IEMs with a similar sound and the SE846 seem to be the best option. Too much for me though...
I have some Moondrop Kanas Pro on the way, will report how that works out.


----------



## trantan88

Mikey99 said:


> How have people found the Mojo at airport security? I have been stopped a couple of times.


KKK. It happened the same to me. They usually check my bag much more carefully than others at airport. Most memorial time is at Los Angeles Airport last year. Quite embarrassed!


----------



## miketlse

trantan88 said:


> KKK. It happened the same to me. They usually check my bag much more carefully than others at airport. Most memorial time is at Los Angeles Airport last year. Quite embarrassed!


Why be embarrassed? Airport security were alert and checking bag contents.
I would be far more concerned if security was lax, and was letting through all bags with only occasional, cursory checks!


----------



## Amberlamps (Dec 27, 2018)

OG10 said:


> I sold my first Mojo when I upgraded to the Qutest, as I was mainly using the Mojo as a desktop device.
> 
> Recently I got myself a Shure SE846 and was wondering what to use, my AK70s sounded veiled and restrained.
> I got the Mojo again today, but with a 6 year refundable warranty thing with Richer Sounds in the UK.
> ...



You do know that 6 year warranty is free ?

Store’s are conning people into buying 6 year warranties when european and uk consumer laws state that certain electrical devices must last atleast 6 years and during that time they have consumer law on their side should the device fail.

You probably didn’t know it but, apart from a battery change, mojo was fully covered already without needing to buy the warranty.

All the stores are at it, they word it in such a way that it looks like they are doing you a favour, by saying “no hassle replacement” etc, but infact it’s european consumer law, which next year will be english and scottish consumer law, 6 years for england and 5 years for scotland.

Maybe come in handy for your next purchase. ?


----------



## Vyyy (Dec 28, 2018)

Dear friends,

I use Chord Mojo as desktop dac.
My system is Chord Mojo > Naim Nait 5i-2, Dali Ikon 1 MK2 speakers. 






I know that Mojo has line level output (~3v volume setting). But should it sound the same or different when feeding external amplifier lets say at 1V (green or yellow colour or any else which is much lover than line level)? Maybe @Rob Watts or anyone else from Chord could explain or share their experience on this. Is line-level output volume level is best sounding when Mojo is used as dektop DAC.

Another question, do you think that listening at very low levels Mojo driving straight external speakers shoud sound better than through my for ex. Naim Nait 5i.?

Thank you very much


----------



## OG10

@Amberlamps wasn't aware of this! Thanks for the heads up

@Vyyy I used my Chord Mojo on my Naim Nait 3 before I sold it, and used the default output. I didn't realise there to be an impact in the sound quality in terms of distortion. My other DAC was 2v so I just kept the volume slightly lower when playing stuff. One thing that was a nice difference was a 3.5mm to DIN cable. I got a really good quality one from Ebay some years ago, but I am sure there are still people who make them now.


----------



## Amberlamps

Vyyy said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I use Chord Mojo as desktop dac.
> My system is Chord Mojo > Naim Nait 5i-2, Dali Ikon 1 MK2 speakers.
> ...



@Rob Watts 

Mojo’s line level out, is that the same as just turning mojo’s volume up to the maximum or does enabling line level mode also give more voltage compared to maximum volume.

Can Mojo have it’s battery removed, say it was no longer charging good and an owner just wanted to remove the battery and plug mojo into a charger all the time and use it that way, would mojo work properly that way ?  It’s just a hypothetical question.  Cheers.


----------



## Rob Watts

The line out is a bit of a misnomer; preset volume level to 3v is more accurate, albeit a bit of a mouthful.

Yes the battery can be removed, and it seems to work fine that way; although it's not a designed for configuration, nor is it tested in that mode, so there is a chance the battery less mode would not work with all Mojos.


----------



## jarnopp

Vyyy said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I use Chord Mojo as desktop dac.
> My system is Chord Mojo > Naim Nait 5i-2, Dali Ikon 1 MK2 speakers.
> ...



The input impedance on the Naim is listed as 150mV, 20k Ohm, so if you knew what level out on Mojo that was, you could be assured of never clipping.  But, you also may want to balance that with the volume control and how much room you have there.


----------



## dakanao

How much kHz is the tone the Mojo makes when it recharges?


----------



## jarnopp

dakanao said:


> How much kHz is the tone the Mojo makes when it recharges?



It sounds more like white noise, or upper spectrum (over 250 Hz) white noise, to me.


----------



## dakanao

jarnopp said:


> It sounds more like white noise, or upper spectrum (over 250 Hz) white noise, to me.


Really? Hmm, because it doesn't sound like a hum to me, but more like a high pitched tone, like the 14+khz tones found on frequency tests.


----------



## theveterans

dakanao said:


> How much kHz is the tone the Mojo makes when it recharges?



Mine is dead quiet charging with the iFi iUSB micro 3.0 unless I literally touch my ears and hear about 10-15 KHz hum. The high frequency hum goes away literally 1cm away from Mojo.


----------



## Roderick

Is there a way to lock the keys so I could put mojo in my pocket? I tried searching for answer but came out empty handed. I'm about to throw this pos out of the window.


----------



## miketlse

Roderick said:


> Is there a way to lock the keys so I could put mojo in my pocket? I tried searching for answer but came out empty handed. I'm about to throw this pos out of the window.


That's a rather inflammatory post if you expect a sympathetic hearing. It is probably a good idea to list all the reasons why you think the Mojo is a pos.


----------



## Amberlamps

Rob Watts said:


> The line out is a bit of a misnomer; preset volume level to 3v is more accurate, albeit a bit of a mouthful.
> 
> Yes the battery can be removed, and it seems to work fine that way; although it's not a designed for configuration, nor is it tested in that mode, so there is a chance the battery less mode would not work with all Mojos.



Hey Rob, it’s not that I am thinking of doing it, I just remember that one of your specifications for hugo 2 was to make it work without a battery connected, I was just wondering if mojo was the same.  

3 years later and I still pack mojo and now poly with me wherever I go, it’s like my tv remote but for outdoors, always in my hand. 

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Roderick (Dec 30, 2018)

Fair enough. I have no complaints about mojo except for not being able to lock the buttons. It's a great sounding device and has significantly reduced the time I spent on my desktop setup.

However this key lock issue is driving me nuts. When I walk around the house I place mojo carefully in my front pocket so the buttons are out not touching anything. Of course I have to be very careful not to bend down fast or mojo will fall off. And of course I need a shirt that has a front pocket so this is not so convenient.

Eventually the amp will fall deeper in my pocket and power off, decrease volume or worst case scenario increase volume leading to a potential hearing damage. So for me mojo is TRANSportable at best.

Edit: If someone wondered how can I put a mojo in a pocket with buttons on the outside it is possible because of the adapter.


----------



## miketlse

Roderick said:


> Fair enough. I have no complaints about mojo except for not being able to lock the buttons. It's a great sounding device and has significantly reduced the time I spent on my desktop setup.
> 
> However this key lock issue is driving me nuts. When I walk around the house I place mojo carefully in my front pocket so the buttons are out not touching anything. Of course I have to be very careful not to bend down fast or mojo will fall off. And of course I need a shirt that has a front pocket so this is not so convenient.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that clarifies things for everyone.
Similarly I think my only frustration with the Mojo is how easy it is to accidently switch it on. Many times I have placed the Mojo fully charged, inside a leather bag, then placed that inside a large leather courier bag - but somehow something still manages to exert enough pressure on the balls, to switch the Mojo on and discharge the battery.
Even so, I would never dream of calling the Mojo a pos, because of just one source of frustration.


----------



## Roderick

miketlse said:


> Even so, I would never dream of calling the Mojo a pos, because of just one source of frustration


 now that my ears stopped ringing (once again) I'll admit it was a harsh choice of words. So I take it there is no way to lock the buttons? I'ts a shame if that is the case. I guess I will have to look for a replacement. I've had mojo for about six months now but this is just not going to work for me anymore.


----------



## GreenBow

Roderick said:


> now that my ears stopped ringing (once again) I'll admit it was a harsh choice of words. So I take it there is no way to lock the buttons? I'ts a shame if that is the case. I guess I will have to look for a replacement. I've had mojo for about six months now but this is just not going to work for me anymore.



I think some folk modded a cover for the Mojo, to prevent unwanted button pressing. Literally a piece of card or something strapped over to top of the Mojo.


----------



## Alcarinquei

I use mine with those kinda bag (banana bag?) 
It's very practical and better than pockets. Never had any problems.

Next step is using the 3D printed design (@surfgeorge ) with Hiby R3 and control what's playing with Bluetooth.


----------



## krismusic

POS did sting a little used about such a nice bit of audio hear but that is a very valid point you raise. A real oversight for a pocketable device. Greenbow's suggestion seems the way forward but less than ideal. Maybe a small pouch?


----------



## Roderick (Dec 30, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> Literally a piece of card or something strapped over to top of the Mojo


 thanks for the idea. It works.  buttons are exposed enough so I can reach them with my nails.



Alcarinquei said:


> I use mine with those kinda bag (banana bag?)
> It's very practical and better than pockets. Never had any problems.


 classier choice but not convenient for me as I adjust volume alot.

Pretty, aint it?


----------



## ZappaMan

krismusic said:


> POS did sting a little used about such a nice bit of audio hear but that is a very valid point you raise. A real oversight for a pocketable device. Greenbow's suggestion seems the way forward but less than ideal. Maybe a small pouch?



For me it’s not really a pocketable device, not like jeans pocket, but cool inside coat inside pocket.
I wouldn’t want my earphone plug getting bashed and bent, that’s why I’d keep it somewhere a bit more spacious.
Usually it’s just sits on my desk In work, or in coat pocket.
I never accidentally hit a button or anything like that.
You really need the poly case tho, as carrying them around without the case could be costly when they hit the floor.
Also you might put the device connections under stress.


----------



## cfranchi

Hello,

For connection to an amp, how do I set the mojo to 2V output ?

A trick for eveybody, meenova make lightning cable that connect directly to the mojo, no need for apple CCK cable, the meenova cable already includes the apple CCK chip (in my case it works well with iOS 12)

http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## krismusic

I think your use is different to mine. My main listening is done on my commute. Not being tethered to my bag would be nice. I was hoping to stick Poly Mojo in my back pocket...


----------



## jarnopp

cfranchi said:


> Hello,
> 
> For connection to an amp, how do I set the mojo to 2V output ?



4 clicks down from line out mode is about 1.9 V.


----------



## ZappaMan

krismusic said:


> I think your use is different to mine. My main listening is done on my commute. Not being tethered to my bag would be nice. I was hoping to stick Poly Mojo in my back pocket...


But wouldn’t you literally be sitting on it then?


----------



## cfranchi

jarnopp said:


> 4 clicks down from line out mode is about 1.9 V.



Thanks !


----------



## krismusic

.


----------



## krismusic

ZappaMan said:


> But wouldn’t you literally be sitting on it then?


Lol. You obviously don't commute on the London Underground. Standing only!


----------



## ZappaMan

krismusic said:


> Lol. You obviously don't commute on the London Underground. Standing only!


Ok, it’ll be ok in your pocket then


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> Using the 24 bit J test signal we get:



Hi Rob, how does Mojo's 16 bit J test signal (TOSLink) look with your APX 555?

Btw: do you have the APX 555 at home or is that Chord's gear?


----------



## Rob Watts

Here you go:



 

The APx555 is all mine! 

I was thinking of upgrading my AP, but the earlier versions from AP were not a good enough improvement; but when I heard about the APx555, it being such a big improvement compared to before, I had to get one. I got the second unit in the UK. You can't measure Dave without one; indeed I am not sure how much the THD I see with Dave is down to the DAC or the APx555.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> Here you go:



Cheers Rob. That looks the same as the one you sent earlier (which you said was the 24 bit J-test).

Did you have the 16 bit J-test (TOSlink) also?




Rob Watts said:


> The APx555 is all mine!
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading my AP, but the earlier versions from AP were not a good enough improvement; but when I heard about the APx555, it being such a big improvement compared to before, I had to get one. I got the second unit in the UK. You can't measure Dave without one; indeed I am not sure how much the THD I see with Dave is down to the DAC or the APx555.



Crikey! That's awesome to have in your shed (so to speak).


----------



## Rob Watts

I don't do the 16 bit J test as the data signal itself is many times bigger than the residual errors from the DAC. 24 bit J test is actually more demanding, as more bits toggle, and an ideal DAC would be visibly clean.


----------



## brisk

Hi all. Sorry in advance if this has already been answered (in my defense, this is a loooong thread!) but was there ever a "proper" solution to the 1 second silence before playing tracks on Windows/PC with this DAC? I know you can insert silence at the beginning of tracks in apps like Foobar, but this messes up continuous playback in albums that are mixed, plus also affects general day-to-day OS usage. For me though, the big problem is when using it in music production apps like Ableton, which always messes up the start of loop points when starting audio.

It's enough of a deal breaker that if I can't find an actual solution to it, I may need to return it. Can this be fixed at driver level or something? I really love the sound this DAC produces, but I should have done my research more thoroughly before purchasing I think.


----------



## GreenBow

I used 'insert silence to allow for hardware synchronisation' with the Mojo. I never heard any albums messed up, but I am not sure what situation you are explaining. What do you mean by albums that are mixed. 

A possible solution may be to use optical input on the Mojo.

Lastly, you could try doing a search of this thread.


----------



## brisk

GreenBow said:


> I used 'insert silence to allow for hardware synchronisation' with the Mojo. I never heard any albums messed up, but I am not sure what situation you are explaining. What do you mean by albums that are mixed.
> 
> A possible solution may be to use optical input on the Mojo.
> 
> Lastly, you could try doing a search of this thread.



I did search the thread, hence how I found the add silence extension for FB2K. It's not a viable solution for me, sadly.

Mixed albums are exactly that: albums where the tracks are mixed and designed to be listened to continuously. Lots of ambient stuff and compilations/dj mixes use it, where the tracks are separate on the CD/digital but flow into each other at the start/end. The problem is, if I add 500ms to the start of every track, this will completely ruin the flow of a mixed album.

I really would like to know if it's possible at the hardware driver level to remove this 1 sec silence from the DAC though. I know about driver risks, but honestly, that has never been an issue with literally every other DAC/headphone amp I have used and seems such a weird thing to include in an other great DAC. Having the option to disable it would solve the one and only issue I have with it


----------



## calbu

brisk said:


> I did search the thread, hence how I found the add silence extension for FB2K. It's not a viable solution for me, sadly.
> 
> Mixed albums are exactly that: albums where the tracks are mixed and designed to be listened to continuously. Lots of ambient stuff and compilations/dj mixes use it, where the tracks are separate on the CD/digital but flow into each other at the start/end. The problem is, if I add 500ms to the start of every track, this will completely ruin the flow of a mixed album.
> 
> I really would like to know if it's possible at the hardware driver level to remove this 1 sec silence from the DAC though. I know about driver risks, but honestly, that has never been an issue with literally every other DAC/headphone amp I have used and seems such a weird thing to include in an other great DAC. Having the option to disable it would solve the one and only issue I have with it



How about inserting a track containing silence as the first track of your playlist?


----------



## brisk

calbu said:


> How about inserting a track containing silence as the first track of your playlist?



Heh, I mean that would work, but it's a pretty ridiculous solution to a problem that really shouldn't be there to begin with IMO! It also wouldn't help outside of FB2K, specifically in my DAW or general OS usage. Come to think of it, will this affect Discord voice chat too? If I'm talking to someone and the audio is cut off for the first second of every push-to-talk conversation because the DAC think it's changing sampling rate, it's going to be an even bigger issue.

I guess it's not really made to be a general desktop DAC, but it's pretty disheartening to have such an issue ruin an otherwise perfectly good DAC for general purpose. If it can't be fixed, I reckon I'll have no choice but to sell it


----------



## calbu (Jan 3, 2019)

deleted


----------



## GreenBow (Jan 3, 2019)

brisk said:


> The problem is, if I add 500ms to the start of every track, this will completely ruin the flow of a mixed album.



You don't do this.

I said above.


GreenBow said:


> I used 'insert silence to allow for hardware synchronisation' with the Mojo.



The half second mute that the Mojo makes is to allow for hardware sync. You insert silence as I said. ..  Mojo does not hardware sync between tracks gapless playback. ... Otherwise no-one would have bought it.

Mojo only syncs sometimes on new tracks manually selected or sometimes at the start of new albums.

Secondly as I said, you can try optical, which I think does not do hardware sync. (Not sure though.)

Not sure about anyone else. However I am not going to try help you or reply again, if you won't try what I said.


----------



## brisk

GreenBow said:


> You don't do this.
> 
> I said above.
> 
> ...



I'm using the "affix silence" DSP in FB2K, with 500ms pre-silence and 0ms post-silence, as recommended earlier in this thread by the creator of this DAC. I'm saying that this solution doesn't work for continuous albums that are ripped as separate tracks. At the start of every track, there will always be 500ms silence with this plugin, which of course fixes the sync issue, but still interupts gapless playback. Unless you're talking about a different plugin?

Googling "insert silence to allow for hardware synchronisation" literally just sends me back to a single post you made in this thread, with no further explanation. Can you clarify further exactly what I need?

I'm using this solely as a computer DAC. Optical is not a possibility. It's USB or nothing (I mean, I still have an Essence Xonar STX installed, so technically I could run it from line-out to coax input, but that will also kind of miss the point of buying a Mojo really)


----------



## GreenBow

I don't know FB2K.

In Jriver, which I have, I insert (dropdown and chose) however much silence needed for hardware sync. It only happens when the DAC is syncing up with the music it is fed.

I don't know what 'affix silence' and the rest of that means. In Jriver I assume you set gapless playback, but that's on by default. Therefor the DAC only inserts silence when it needs. At the start of a new album, or when manually switching tracks. (Then only sometimes; not always.) The DAC does not sync when playing gapless consecutive tracks. Or when playing from one track to another even with a gap between tracks, as e.g. CDs mostly have. ......... I can't explain it any more. You're missing a setting somewhere though.

You can get a card for your computer, to utilise optical. Or your motherboard might have an optical out header.


----------



## brisk

GreenBow said:


> I don't know FB2K.
> 
> In Jriver, which I have, I insert (dropdown and chose) however much silence needed for hardware sync. It only happens when the DAC is syncing up with the music it is fed.
> 
> ...



Cheers, I guess JRiver would work, but honestly, I just don't think it's worth the hassle setting up a new media player, especially since it won't fix the problem outside of it. Using Soundforge with 24bit flles earlier was a monumental pain in the backside, because every time I stopped the audio, it reset the sample rate and also does a strange clicking sound every time the audio was restarted (I guess that is when the sample rate changes). 

I've just lost patience with the DAC and it's time for me to face the fact that it's simply not suitable for the purposes I need it for. Unless there is a true hardware solution, then it's time for me to sell it. A real shame, as outside this one red-line issue for me, the sound is fantastic. If anyone knows of comparably priced DACS/headphone amps that don't have this issue, I'd much appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## GreenBow

brisk said:


> Cheers, I guess JRiver would work, but honestly, I just don't think it's worth the hassle setting up a new media player, especially since it won't fix the problem outside of it. Using Soundforge with 24bit flles earlier was a monumental pain in the backside, because every time I stopped the audio, it reset the sample rate and also does a strange clicking sound every time the audio was restarted (I guess that is when the sample rate changes).
> 
> I've just lost patience with the DAC and it's time for me to face the fact that it's simply not suitable for the purposes I need it for. Unless there is a true hardware solution, then it's time for me to sell it. A real shame, as outside this one red-line issue for me, the sound is fantastic. If anyone knows of comparably priced DACS/headphone amps that don't have this issue, I'd much appreciate your suggestions.



JRiver is a two minute set up. (Insert silence as said. Then, I think, set output to max resolution. Otherwise you get everything playing at 44.1KHz.) With JRiver you get a month's free trial, so it's worth it just to try.

I didn't go with Foobar because of that very same reason, it drove me mad trying to configure it.

If you like the DAC, then think about keeping it. There's always the same quick fix if you use something like UAPP on a phone as a source.


----------



## miketlse

brisk said:


> Cheers, I guess JRiver would work, but honestly, I just don't think it's worth the hassle setting up a new media player, especially since it won't fix the problem outside of it. Using Soundforge with 24bit flles earlier was a monumental pain in the backside, because every time I stopped the audio, it reset the sample rate and also does a strange clicking sound every time the audio was restarted (I guess that is when the sample rate changes).
> 
> I've just lost patience with the DAC and it's time for me to face the fact that it's simply not suitable for the purposes I need it for. Unless there is a true hardware solution, then it's time for me to sell it. A real shame, as outside this one red-line issue for me, the sound is fantastic. If anyone knows of comparably priced DACS/headphone amps that don't have this issue, I'd much appreciate your suggestions.


There are several posts on the issue in the FAQ in post #3. Do any of them help you?

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/6810#post_12159983

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-read-the-third-post-for-updated-info/7245#post_12179712

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/7995#post_12207379


ALSO SEE:

_Foobar_:

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11955#post_12372725

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/13125#post_12417607


(_J-River_* general *set-up, on MBP):

www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/11685#post_12359925

and this may also be of interest

ALSO SEE (*regardless* of which playback software is used): www.head-fi.org/t/784602/chord-mojo-the-official-thread-please-read-the-3rd-post/9780#post_12277215


----------



## srinivasvignesh

LightBlue77 said:


> Probably this was answered many times, but this thread is huge: i understand it is possible to connect smartphones with usb-c socket to mojo and use it as a dac.
> But do you know, will it work with UAPP? Will the bitrate be in any way affected? Any other possible limitations?



Yes, it does. Get a USB-C to Micro-USB cable. UAPP supports BitPerfect. I use it with this setup on my Note 8 and it is flawless.


----------



## LightBlue77 (Jan 7, 2019)

ok, thanks, how about Hugo? there are 2 micro usb inputs on it, i read somewhere that one of them is the normal DAC input for whole range of sample and bit rates and the other is for smartphones and tablets but is limited to cd quality. is this true? i think i should ask this on a hugo thread ...


----------



## dontfeedphils

LightBlue77 said:


> ok, thanks, how about Hugo? there are 2 micro usb inputs on it, i read somewhere that one of them is the normal DAC input for whole range of sample and bit rates and the other is for smartphones and tablets but is limited to cd quality. is this true? i think i should ask this on a hugo thread ...



One port is for data in and the other is for charging/power.


----------



## LightBlue77

cool, thanks, then there should be no problem while streaming mqa files via uapp.


----------



## dontfeedphils

LightBlue77 said:


> cool, thanks, then there should be no problem while streaming mqa files via uapp.



You can stream MQA files via UAPP/Tidal to Hugo 2 or Mojo, just know that UAPP is only able to do the first "unfold" of the MQA file, unless you have one of the LG phones.


----------



## LightBlue77 (Jan 7, 2019)

thank you, i have a v20.
i don't have to much knowledge about unfolding, i'll have to read about it, but i assume you mean the hardware mqa builtin support that v30/v40 have, right?


----------



## dontfeedphils

LightBlue77 said:


> thank you, i have a v20.
> i don't have to much knowledge about unfolding, i'll have to read about it, but i assume you mean the hardware mqa builtin support that v30/v40 have, right?



Actually, with the right settings I believe the V20 is able to do the full unfold of MQA tracks played from Tidal via UAPP.


----------



## miketlse

LightBlue77 said:


> ok, thanks, how about Hugo? there are 2 micro usb inputs on it, i read somewhere that one of them is the normal DAC input for whole range of sample and bit rates and the other is for smartphones and tablets but is limited to cd quality. is this true? i think i should ask this on a hugo thread ...


Are you thinking of buying a Hugo 1?


----------



## LightBlue77

Yes, why?
Actually, i am undecided, mojo or hugo.


----------



## miketlse

LightBlue77 said:


> Yes, why?
> Actually, i am undecided, mojo or hugo.


The Hugo has been out of production for 4 years, so you would be trying to find one of the few remaining new Hugos at a dealer, or buying second hand.
Mojo is still in production, so there are plenty of dealers selling them new.


----------



## LightBlue77 (Jan 7, 2019)

I found a hugo sold by someone, also a good as new mojo. I am not yet sure the price of hugo it's worth the difference. What do you think? 350 vs 800 euro.


----------



## Focux (Jan 8, 2019)

does anyone's mojo have a high pitched whirring sound during charging?

for some reason my mojo does after couple of weeks from purchase

sound only stops when i unplug it

no whirring noise when in USB mode

i only charge when device if powered off


----------



## kumar402

I am using Mojo with line out and feeding it to Valhalla2 or Monoprice Liquid Platinum. I don’t own any Preamp right now, however at line level I find it too loud with amp volume at minimal with HD800s. Can I go down with Mojo volume control to give me more room for volume thru my amp, will reducing volume thru Mojo in any way reduce the sound resolution?or do I I have to invest in preamp like Schiit SYS.


----------



## harpo1

kumar402 said:


> I am using Mojo with line out and feeding it to Valhalla2 or Monoprice Liquid Platinum. I don’t own any Preamp right now, however at line level I find it too loud with amp volume at minimal with HD800s. Can I go down with Mojo volume control to give me more room for volume thru my amp, will reducing volume thru Mojo in any way reduce the sound resolution?or do I I have to invest in preamp like Schiit SYS.


If you go down 4 clicks that will be 1.9VRMS which is closer to true line level output.  Plus should give you more volume range on your amp.


----------



## x RELIC x

kumar402 said:


> I am using Mojo with line out and feeding it to Valhalla2 or Monoprice Liquid Platinum. I don’t own any Preamp right now, however at line level I find it too loud with amp volume at minimal with HD800s. Can I go down with Mojo volume control to give me more room for volume thru my amp, will reducing volume thru Mojo in any way reduce the sound resolution?or do I I have to invest in preamp like Schiit SYS.



No, reducing the volume on the Mojo will not in any way reduce the quality of the signal. Line-out on Chord DACs is just a digital volume setting so don't fear that you are changing anything hardware wise by reducing the volume.


----------



## sodesuka

Focux said:


> does anyone's mojo have a high pitched whirring sound during charging?
> 
> for some reason my mojo does after couple of weeks from purchase
> 
> ...


had this in the beginning as well (2015, got mojo first batch), turned out it was the usb charger that was producing the high pitched sound. changed to a better one, haven't had a problem since then.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

LightBlue77 said:


> I found a hugo sold by someone, also a good as new mojo. I am not yet sure the price of hugo it's worth the difference. What do you think? 350 vs 800 euro.


That's quite a big difference. I would just get the MOJO.


----------



## Monkey Puzzle

Has anyone else had problems with the micro-USB sockets breaking on their Chord Mojo? I've used my mojo around a dozen times in total, stacked with my phone with a 90 degree angle OTG cable, and the micro-USB connector outer sleeve has now broken away - it is apparently just soldered to the circuit board and doesn't have any torsion relief or stabilisation with the outer frame from the looks of things, just the solder to resist any strain from the cable...


----------



## miketlse

Monkey Puzzle said:


> Has anyone else had problems with the micro-USB sockets breaking on their Chord Mojo? I've used my mojo around a dozen times in total, stacked with my phone with a 90 degree angle OTG cable, and the micro-USB connector outer sleeve has now broken away - it is apparently just soldered to the circuit board and doesn't have any torsion relief or stabilisation with the outer frame from the looks of things, just the solder to resist any strain from the cable...


There have been isolated cases, but it normally takes a lot of force to lever the socket apart.
You basically have two options:

contact Chord support
open the case, and solder in a new socket.


----------



## Monkey Puzzle

miketlse said:


> There have been isolated cases, but it normally takes a lot of force to lever the socket apart.
> You basically have two options:
> 
> contact Chord support
> open the case, and solder in a new socket.



Hope it's an isolated case/faulty solder for my Mojo. I'm arranging replacement with another unit with the retailer as I only bought it in the summer.

I really enjoy the sound from my mojo, I'm just disappointed at the design of the micro-usb port and concerned it'll break again.

Why go to the trouble of cnc milling a thick outer aluminium shell and yet not design that thick shell to securely hold the micro-usb connector in place, especially for a mobile device designed to connect to your phone via otg micro-usb cables????

I have a Samsung Galaxy S6, an old phone with a CNCed aluminium case milled so the micro usb is securely held and supported. That socket has been used more than a thousand times and hasn't broken...


----------



## jarnopp

LightBlue77 said:


> I found a hugo sold by someone, also a good as new mojo. I am not yet sure the price of hugo it's worth the difference. What do you think? 350 vs 800 euro.



The Mojo is a more modern device. While I haven’t heard Hugo 1, the Mojo was recently revealed to have 38k taps, more than H1’s 26k. Also, more portable with the same amount of power, plus the option of adding Poly. Not sure what about H1 would be more attractive, unless you prefer silver.


----------



## slouch

Monkey Puzzle said:


> Has anyone else had problems with the micro-USB sockets breaking on their Chord Mojo? I've used my mojo around a dozen times in total, stacked with my phone with a 90 degree angle OTG cable, and the micro-USB connector outer sleeve has now broken away - it is apparently just soldered to the circuit board and doesn't have any torsion relief or stabilisation with the outer frame from the looks of things, just the solder to resist any strain from the cable...



I have the same problem. Stopped working a couple of days ago. Other inputs work so I'm sure it's just the usb that doesn't. PC/phone no longer recognizes the Mojo when I connect through USB. Now thinking if it's worth the cost to have it done professionally or just do it myself. From what I've read, it is pretty straightforward soldering but I don't know if I want to risk it.


----------



## Monkey Puzzle

slouch said:


> I have the same problem. Stopped working a couple of days ago. Other inputs work so I'm sure it's just the usb that doesn't. PC/phone no longer recognizes the Mojo when I connect through USB. Now thinking if it's worth the cost to have it done professionally or just do it myself. From what I've read, it is pretty straightforward soldering but I don't know if I want to risk it.



When I get the replacement I might open it and see if the socket could be strengthened in a way that doesn't interfere with taking out the board/battery in future.


----------



## miketlse

Monkey Puzzle said:


> When I get the replacement I might open it and see if the socket could be strengthened in a way that doesn't interfere with taking out the board/battery in future.


Search this thread - there are photos of the mojo and the sockets. The sockets are soldered to the board at each socket corner, plus the central pad, so 5 locations in all.


----------



## LightBlue77

jarnopp said:


> The Mojo is a more modern device. While I haven’t heard Hugo 1, the Mojo was recently revealed to have 38k taps, more than H1’s 26k. Also, more portable with the same amount of power, plus the option of adding Poly. Not sure what about H1 would be more attractive, unless you prefer silver.


Right, thanks. mojo is still produced. Hugo is highly regarded. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## dontfeedphils

Monkey Puzzle said:


> When I get the replacement I might open it and see if the socket could be strengthened in a way that doesn't interfere with taking out the board/battery in future.



Find an electronics assembly staking material, sometimes call it chip-bond.


----------



## miketlse

Focux said:


> does anyone's mojo have a high pitched whirring sound during charging?
> 
> for some reason my mojo does after couple of weeks from purchase
> 
> ...


From the FAQ in post #3.


Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU & a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant. 

Rob


Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, & this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, & this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. Don't worry about it if you hear the noise, Mojo is not faulty & will continue to be reliable.

Rob


Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
is it normal to have the mojo make a hissing sound (ie the unit itself, audio output is fine) when plugged in to power? brand new unit but it makes this weird noise when its plugged in (both when off and on). the hissing dies down when i plug in the signal cable (unit still off), not sure if i should send my unit back.
It's normal - it is the charging regulator going into low power mode. Don't worry, there is nothing wrong.

Rob


----------



## krismusic

LightBlue77 said:


> I found a hugo sold by someone, also a good as new mojo. I am not yet sure the price of hugo it's worth the difference. What do you think? 350 vs 800 euro.


I would say it depends on your intended use. Portable, Mojo. Desktop, Hugo. Although the cost difference is significant, sometimes you you can sell yourself short only part investing what is needed to make you happy with your set up.


----------



## krismusic

Monkey Puzzle said:


> Hope it's an isolated case/faulty solder for my Mojo. I'm arranging replacement with another unit with the retailer as I only bought it in the summer.
> 
> I really enjoy the sound from my mojo, I'm just disappointed at the design of the micro-usb port and concerned it'll break again.
> 
> ...


It's always seemed to me that micro usb is a pretty lame connector.


----------



## Deftone

Chord announcing anything at CES this year?


----------



## Mediahound

Deftone said:


> Chord announcing anything at CES this year?



They are not an exhibitor this year if that tells you anything.


----------



## jwbrent

Mediahound said:


> They are not an exhibitor this year if that tells you anything.



Would love to see a Mojo 2 sometime this year ...


----------



## Deftone

jwbrent said:


> Would love to see a Mojo 2 sometime this year ...



Me too and hopefully more transparent sounding.


----------



## Deftone

Mediahound said:


> They are not an exhibitor this year if that tells you anything.



Ok cheers.


----------



## musickid (Jan 8, 2019)

The audio tools enable true deep emotional contact with the music. The more refined the dac for eg the more true to life is the sound of the music and our enjoyment of it. "Music first audiophile" on its own doesn't explain the whole story IMHO. That doesn't mean higher cost always equals finer product but in many instances it does as with the chord family of dacs the finest on the market IMHO after listening to many competitors. Not a trigger for a heated debate but just how i feel.


----------



## Deftone (Jan 9, 2019)

musickid said:


> The audio tools enable true deep emotional contact with the music. The more refined the dac for eg the more true to life is the sound of the music and our enjoyment of it. "Music first audiophile" on its own doesn't explain the whole story IMHO. That doesn't mean higher cost always equals finer product but in many instances it does as with the chord family of dacs the finest on the market IMHO after listening to many competitors. Not a trigger for a heated debate but just how i feel.



Is this aimed at me?

Music first audiophile is what i am in the way i go about this hobby, many people on this forum and elsewhere only listen to music just because its well recorded and sounds exeptional, jazz, classical, whatever, all good each to their own but i dont enjoy that. 97% of my music is compressed and distorted rock and metal albums from 1985 onwards, yeah they dont sound amazing but i love all my music to death and have done since i was a teenager no matter what it was played on. Im using decent gear to make the most out of what i have. As long as im enjoying the actual music content I wont turn down any recording no matter how bad it may sound and i never will.

Im not using Miles Davis to listen to my system im using my system to listen to listen to Megadeth.


----------



## krismusic

Mike's David is pretty great.  I hear you though. All about the music for me. Music I enjoy, well produced and reproduced FTW.


----------



## ZappaMan

I’m finding, that finding new music keeps things fresh. I get bored sometimes with my music and then I gravitate towards upgraditus, but I’ve now decided, I have the best of gear, I just need new music to reinvigorate the hobby.
Using the recommended albums on the stereophile website, I’ve found a few keepers.


----------



## miketlse

Deftone said:


> Chord announcing anything at CES this year?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/page-854#post-14691365


----------



## Focux

Hello all, 

Any PP8 users here? Am keen to know how the PP8 pairs with Mojo

Currently using ER4SR with mojo and was curious if they may sound similar


----------



## musickid (Jan 9, 2019)

For years i had low cost mini hifi systems a 150 quid each. now i have a mscaler system i'm listening to exactly the same music. if i can find a better recording than all the better if not i will listen to it on any format or quality but in this case the mscaler system can make it sound better or breath some life into it using it's 1 million tap interpolation filter to reconstruct the original analogue signal. some poor quality foreign recordings i had sound amazingly different and new now. if my preferred music was poorly recorded i would buy the tools needed that would at least part rectify it. i would say only a small minority use music to listen to their system whereby the vast majority because they love their music so much invest great time and effort to find and set up the best tools that enable them to enjoy their music to the max with the hardware becoming invisible.


----------



## LightBlue77

krismusic said:


> I would say it depends on your intended use. Portable, Mojo. Desktop, Hugo. Although the cost difference is significant, sometimes you you can sell yourself short only part investing what is needed to make you happy with your set up.


Ok, but soundwise, hugo should be an upgrade compared to mojo. Unfortunately hugo thread is not active anymore, people do not reply, so i ask here about it. Did anyone connected hugo to smartphones? Any issues? Thanks.


----------



## musickid

hugo 2.


----------



## esm87

Haven't posted in here around a year or so at a guess... haven't used the mojo in the same time roughly. In that time I've bought the hiby R6 as my otg DAP. Laying here on my bed after my nightshift, playing fleetwood mac.

Stopping certain passages, playing and comparing both, then re-playing and re-comparing etc lol. I think the small differences to my ears are that the music with mojo sounds a bit more intimate, realistic if you like. 

For this kind of singer songwriter music, it suits it so well. The hiby R6 sounds fantastic too, slightly different though, alot more similar than different sounding to my ears. For chilling on my bed though, mojo is my choice.

Portable is a totally diff outcome though for use. If im on a walk, it's the R6 all day. The tiny little nuances between the sounds, you will not distinguish due to external factors. The fact you have no stacking and cables etc is a major, major deciding factor for me. 

I think to truly appreciate what mojo gives you, you need to be able to relax, close your eyes and concentrate on exactly what you are hearing. You start to pick up on what it gives you. 

Im curious if Tidal HI-FI offers a difference in sound quality that is audible compared to 320kbp. 

Both mojo & Hiby R6 with my B&W P7 wireless sounds real nice for the average audio enthusiast. 

What's the best openback HP you've all heard with mojo? I ask because I have the IMR R1 Zenith IEM's coming next week and if they are good enough, I may replace my P7W's with openback's and use those IEM's as my all rounders.


----------



## x RELIC x

esm87 said:


> What's the best openback HP you've all heard with mojo?



Focal Utopia.


----------



## esm87

@x RELIC x thanks, if I ever find a shop that has these for demo, I'll deffo be trying to test them out! TOTL at play here, be very interesting to hear them.


----------



## sodesuka

Deftone said:


> Me too and hopefully more transparent sounding.


Eh I dunno. People usually say transparent to signifies more top end frequency which I wasn't a fan of with Hugo 2. I'd prefer if Mojo 2 keeps the signature but improves on everything else. 

Either way, eagerly waiting for news and release of the second generation.


----------



## Deftone

sodesuka said:


> Eh I dunno. People usually say transparent to signifies more top end frequency which I wasn't a fan of with Hugo 2. I'd prefer if Mojo 2 keeps the signature but improves on everything else.
> 
> Either way, eagerly waiting for news and release of the second generation.



To me the Mojo is too thick and muted in the treble with higher end headphones but sound really good with cheaper headphones, as it was designed to (i didnt know this until a long time after i had one though) Hugo 2 is far more balanced and transparent without being harsh or too bright but its a massive jump in price to get there from Mojo. I recommend Hugo 1 for people with £400+ headphones/IEMS and Hugo 2 if money is no problem for you.


----------



## sodesuka

Deftone said:


> To me the Mojo is too thick and muted in the treble with higher end headphones but sound really good with cheaper headphones, as it was designed to (i didnt know this until a long time after i had one though) Hugo 2 is far more balanced and transparent without being harsh or too bright but its a massive jump in price to get there from Mojo. I recommend Hugo 1 for people with £400+ headphones/IEMS and Hugo 2 if money is no problem for you.


That is indeed true, but I wouldn't call it too thick. Balanced is ADI-2 DAC, Hugo 2 is just sharp to me. Literally sold it and preferred Mojo even though it cannot compete in technicality. I guess my headphones aren't expensive enough to appreciate the difference though *shrug*. 

Or maybe I just have different preferences than you or people who don't like Mojo. Thankfully we both have options to choose from instead of wanting everything to be homogeneous in this highly subjective hobby.


----------



## andrewdvd

Hi there
how does the Mojo perform as a DAC connected to a desktop amp?

I am looking at planars, and would use the Mojo to take it around the house, but I am guessing for the best sound at my desk I would need a proper desktop amp.
Am I better off buying an all in one dac/amp box for my desk in addition to the Mojo (lets say budget $800). Or will a $500 desktop amp like the Gilmore Lite or Burson fun work just fine?
thankyou


----------



## Vyyy

Hi andrewdvd,

Im using as desktop dac with Naim nait 5i amp. And it is wonderfull.
From my experience you need at least 1000 Eur to get same level quality from other desktop dacs.

Just grab same level desktop amplifier. Usually but not always price range says it. I wuld say yu need 900-1300 price range proper desktop amplifier. 

this is what i use:


----------



## x RELIC x (Jan 10, 2019)

andrewdvd said:


> Hi there
> how does the Mojo perform as a DAC connected to a desktop amp?
> 
> I am looking at planars, and would use the Mojo to take it around the house, but I am guessing for the best sound at my desk I would need a proper desktop amp.
> ...



First of all, you should know the Mojo isn't really a DAC/amp combo like other gear. It's a DAC that has a very simple but very capable analogue output stage that measures very well. Think of the Mojo's headphone out more like the line-out from other DACs and you'll get an idea of the way it's designed. Just giving you a heads up if you weren't aware of how it's designed differently. If you would like to know more the third post of this thread has a lot of information from the Mojo's designer.

What planar headphones are you looking at? I've used the Mojo with the LCD-2.2, LCD_XC, ETHER Flow (open and closed), and all of them sound great from the Mojo to my ears. Plenty of power and plenty of detail and nuance. You don't always need a desktop amp, and the Mojo measures extremely well and is actually quite powerful for such a little device. That said, headphones like LCD-4, Abyss headphones, and Susvara would benefit from a desktop amp the most, electrically speaking.

Another thing that would be helpful for recommendations is what do you consider the 'best sound'. Just because an extra amp is more money doesn't mean it's technically better. Do you like a warmer sound than Mojo? Brighter? I've paired the Cavalli Liquid Carbon with the Mojo and even the $4K Liquid Gold and they both add a sweet tone to the Mojo due to their tuning but I don't feel I'm missing anything else in comparison (besides the amps tuning) when I'm listening straight from the Mojo. I've also used the Oppo HA-1 with the Mojo which has brighter tilt to its sound signature.

It all depends on what you're looking for and the headphones you pair with your audio gear. The entire chain is important for preferences and synergy.


----------



## jarnopp (Jan 10, 2019)

esm87 said:


> Haven't posted in here around a year or so at a guess... haven't used the mojo in the same time roughly. In that time I've bought the hiby R6 as my otg DAP. Laying here on my bed after my nightshift, playing fleetwood mac.
> 
> Stopping certain passages, playing and comparing both, then re-playing and re-comparing etc lol. I think the small differences to my ears are that the music with mojo sounds a bit more intimate, realistic if you like.
> 
> ...



I would NOT call Mojo thick.(Edit, forgot the not, which was key.)  I think it offers transparency and detail more than you should even expect.  If you like Massdrop and depending on your budget and taste, you can’t go wrong with the HD6xx for all around use or the Focal Elex for more detail and impact. IMO both are a bargain, especially the Senns.


----------



## esm87

jarnopp said:


> I would NOT call Mojo thick.(Edit, forgot the not, which was key.)  I think it offers transparency and detail more than you should even expect.  If you like Massdrop and depending on your budget and taste, you can’t go wrong with the HD6xx for all around use or the Focal Elex for more detail and impact. IMO both are a bargain, especially the Senns.


 thanks for the suggestions mate, will look into them. Ummmm, I didn't claim mojo was thick? Unless I have misunderstood your post?


----------



## masterpfa (Jan 10, 2019)

LightBlue77 said:


> Probably this was answered many times, but this thread is huge: i understand it is possible to connect smartphones with usb-c socket to mojo and use it as a dac.
> But do you know, will it work with UAPP? Will the bitrate be in any way affected? Any other possible limitations?



Yes it will work and the DAC will playback at BitPerfect 'if' set up in the settings. The one thing I have found, others may correct me if wrong but Tidal will only play up to 96 kHz unless you have a device that is capable of full unfolding




dontfeedphils said:


> Actually, with the right settings I believe the V20 is able to do the full unfold of MQA tracks played from Tidal via UAPP.



That would be fantastic, I have tried with my iFI iDSD which is meant to be MQA capable but without much luck as we speak




Monkey Puzzle said:


> Has anyone else had problems with the micro-USB sockets breaking on their Chord Mojo? I've used my mojo around a dozen times in total, stacked with my phone with a 90 degree angle OTG cable, and the micro-USB connector outer sleeve has now broken away - it is apparently just soldered to the circuit board and doesn't have any torsion relief or stabilisation with the outer frame from the looks of things, just the solder to resist any strain from the cable...



Due to the pressure with short OTG USB cable my micro USB gave up but after 2+ years of use, repaired by Chord for a reasonable fee


----------



## maxh22

andrewdvd said:


> Hi there
> how does the Mojo perform as a DAC connected to a desktop amp?
> 
> I am looking at planars, and would use the Mojo to take it around the house, but I am guessing for the best sound at my desk I would need a proper desktop amp.
> ...



If you are keen on getting an amp I recommend the Liquid Spark, it makes the Mojo sound similar to the TT and adds a nice sweet tone without really giving up much at all. 

It’s really there just to add spice because for the majority of headphones an additional amp isn’t really needed. But since Mojo has a very precise and centered presentation the liquid spark adds additional body, warmth, and depth if you are looking for that.


----------



## almarti

MrSpeakers Ether Flow


----------



## jarnopp

esm87 said:


> thanks for the suggestions mate, will look into them. Ummmm, I didn't claim mojo was thick? Unless I have misunderstood your post?



That comment was in response to Deftone's comments.  Just wanted to get my opinion in!


----------



## myusernameislove (Jan 10, 2019)

maxh22 said:


> If you are keen on getting an amp I recommend the Liquid Spark, it makes the Mojo sound similar to the TT and adds a nice sweet tone without really giving up much at all.
> 
> It’s really there just to add spice because for the majority of headphones an additional amp isn’t really needed. But since Mojo has a very precise and centered presentation the liquid spark adds additional body, warmth, and depth if you are looking for that.


Hi, what powerful portable amp with the same traits would you recomend for Mojo? I have very bright old 300 and 600 Ohm vintage Sennheiser headphones that do not sound well with equally bright output of Mojo. I need to pair my Mojo with a darker and fuller sounding portable amp that would give additional body and bass to the sound. Any idea what to choose?


----------



## maxh22

myusernameislove said:


> Hi, what powerful portable amp with the same traits would you recomend for Mojo? I have very bright old 300 and 600 Ohm vintage Sennheiser headphones that do not sound well with equally bright output of Mojo. I need to pair my Mojo with a darker and fuller sounding portable amp that would give additional body and bass to the sound. Any idea what to choose?



I can't really think of another portable amp except maybe the Wa8 Eclipse but that's more transportable than portable. ALO CDM is another option but both are more than twice the price of Mojo. The liquid spark should sound and pair well with the headphones you listed above.


----------



## myusernameislove

maxh22 said:


> I can't really think of another portable amp except maybe the Wa8 Eclipse but that's more transportable than portable. ALO CDM is another option but both are more than twice the price of Mojo. The liquid spark should sound and pair well with the headphones you listed above.


Can liquid spark be driven from a powerbank via usbor is it solely a desktop solution?


----------



## x RELIC x (Jan 10, 2019)

myusernameislove said:


> Hi, what powerful portable amp with the same traits would you recomend for Mojo? I have very bright old 300 and 600 Ohm vintage Sennheiser headphones that do not sound well with equally bright output of Mojo. I need to pair my Mojo with a darker and fuller sounding portable amp that would give additional body and bass to the sound. Any idea what to choose?





maxh22 said:


> I can't really think of another portable amp except maybe the Wa8 Eclipse but that's more transportable than portable. ALO CDM is another option but both are more than twice the price of Mojo. The liquid spark should sound and pair well with the headphones you listed above.



Good suggestions with the CDM and WA8, but both are less powerful than the Mojo (the OP requested a powerful solution ). There's also the Vorzuge Vorzamp II that has had good feedback, and from what I've read it's a warm sounding amp.

If it were me I'd buy new headphones more in line with my preference rather than trying to balance the sound with upstream gear.


----------



## myusernameislove

x RELIC x said:


> Good suggestions with the CDM and WA8, but both are less powerful than the Mojo (the OP requested a powerful solution ). There's also the Vorzuge Vorzamp II that has had good feedback, and from what I've read it's a warm sounding amp.
> 
> If it were me I'd buy new headphones more in line with my preference rather than trying to balance the sound with upstream gear.


I love those headphones on my desktop darker sounding rig, so no can do, but thanks for suggestion...  I fuess I ‘ll try try transportable solution suggested by max - liquid spark.


----------



## x RELIC x

myusernameislove said:


> I love those headphones on my desktop darker sounding rig, so no can do, but thanks for suggestion...  I fuess I ‘ll try try transportable solution suggested by max - liquid spark.



Fair enough


----------



## maxh22

myusernameislove said:


> Can liquid spark be driven from a powerbank via usbor is it solely a desktop solution?



Sadly it cannot be driven from a standard power bank, you would need to use a 36v battery and most portable ones top out around 24v. Monoprice was originally planning on making it into a battery powered amp at a higher price point but things changed along the way.


----------



## flyte3333

Hi @Rob Watts / @Matt Bartlett 

Does Mojo use an XMOS USB interface?


----------



## Rob Watts

No it's a custom coded ARM processor from Atmel.


----------



## gazzington

hey.  I have a chord mojo but would like to use it bluetooth without spending a fortune on poly.  Is there a way?


----------



## miketlse

gazzington said:


> hey.  I have a chord mojo but would like to use it bluetooth without spending a fortune on poly.  Is there a way?


You need to clarify your question. Do you mean stream music using Bluetooth to the mojo, or alternatively use Bluetooth to control the music that is played on the mojo?


----------



## gazzington

I want to stream music from phone to the mojo


----------



## ZappaMan

gazzington said:


> I want to stream music from phone to the mojo


Without being patronising - what are you trying to accomplish ?
Maybe some kind of raspberry pi fir £15 could be the ticket if we knew what setup/software you plan to use?


----------



## jarnopp

gazzington said:


> I want to stream music from phone to the mojo



I have this (https://www.amazon.com/DIGITAL-GDI-BTPB300-Bluetooth-Adapter-Digital/dp/B01AQ6LM9U/) and confirmed it woks (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1363#post-12742813).

I never use it, though, except a couple times while waiting for Poly. Actually, PM me and we can make deal, if it meets your needs.


----------



## DBaldock9

gazzington said:


> I want to stream music from phone to the mojo



If you've got an Android 8 phone, then this device could get you half-way to the Mojo, with High Res audio (it's a Bluetooth 5.0 LDAC Receiver, that outputs I2S) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lus...AC-APTX-LDAC-LDAC-Module-IIS/32966728862.html
You'd still need to convert the I2S to SPDIF (coax or optical), to connect to a Mojo digital input.  Something like this should work - https://www.ebay.com/itm/I2S-to-SPD...ard-IIS-Input-Coaxial-44-1K-192K/173617242108


----------



## wanderer78

I would like to share my bizarre experience with my Chord Mojo.  

I bought it in December 2015 and use it mainly as DAC for my stereo system. For the 3 years that I am using it I am among those few that could not hear the difference between the Mojo and other competent DACs.  I compared it against Rega DAC, Arcam irDac, Naim UnitiQute's internal DAC, and other less known converters that I had. I can hear slight differences between them, but not in a 'game-changer' level.

Occasionally, when reading through the online forums I find that I am not alone. ( here, for example). But I kept the mojo anyway. Why? Because when I first connected it to my amp when it was new, I thought I heard the 'magic' for some 15 minutes. But for some reason, that magic disappeared, permanently. Since then, whenever I have the time I have been tinkering my system to find again that 'mojo' that I thought I heard.

I tried the following, among many things:
 - used all inputs (coax, toslink and USB). The USB with laptop on battery, or iphone on airplane mode. The toslink sounds smoother, coax and USB had more bite. But again, nothing extraordinary.
 - tried with different amps (Naim Nait XS, Naim UnitiQute, Denon AV Receiver, a class D amp from Pioneer).
 - maintained my physical fitness via regular exercise ( I find this critical for my hearing ability and enjoyment of this hobby)

To cut the story short, tonight I am typing this post while listening to mojo and hearing the magic again!  
Recently I was troubleshooting a regular audio drop-out while streaming music via my apple airport express to the mojo. And the last thing I did was to align the apple device to the mojo, so that the toslink cable is practically straight. This almost solved the drop-out issue. And to my surprise, also improved the sound greatly!

I've now replaced the seemingly faulty toslink cable but with the replacement it seems that the best sound is also when the cable is straight. I'm still trying to get my head around this. I've read that the mojo is able to eliminate jitter, and with digital I thought it is all or nothing. So this is really a head-scratcher.  And no, the USB still does not sound extraordinary.

Anyway, I am now greatly enjoying what I am hearing. The sound is three dimensional. Best described with Wow!

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## miketlse

wanderer78 said:


> I would like to share my bizarre experience with my Chord Mojo.
> 
> I bought it in December 2015 and use it mainly as DAC for my stereo system. For the 3 years that I am using it I am among those few that could not hear the difference between the Mojo and other competent DACs.  I compared it against Rega DAC, Arcam irDac, Naim UnitiQute's internal DAC, and other less known converters that I had. I can hear slight differences between them, but not in a 'game-changer' level.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. I use optical almost exclusively, because it eliminates the electrical noise.
However it is possible to have problems with optical, and some of the reasons are explained in the FAQ in post #3.
The music signal is transmitted by that narrow beam of light, down the optical cable, and then into the lens of the socket.
Several things can cause this signal flow to be less than optimal, including dirt/grease on the lens cap, or even the plug and socket being slightly misaligned, so that only a small fraction of the light beam enters the receiver in the socket.
I suspect that this is what you have experienced - a cable with a misaligned plug/socket resulting in an inconsistant light signal reaching the receiver, causing dropouts plus the error correction algorithms having to predict what the music data should have been.
The new cable plus aligning the plug with the socket, now ensures that your Mojo is receiving a decent signal at long last, so it is not surprising that your music is sounding better.


----------



## dakanao (Jan 14, 2019)

What is the difference in foobar2000 between Device output buffer length, and Networking buffer size? I want to make foobar a little faster when scrolling forwards or backwards in a song with the ASIO plugin, and also want less lag when using foobar ASIO with Microsoft Edge


----------



## almarti

DBaldock9 said:


> If you've got an Android 8 phone, then this device could get you half-way to the Mojo, with High Res audio (it's a Bluetooth 5.0 LDAC Receiver, that outputs I2S) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lus...AC-APTX-LDAC-LDAC-Module-IIS/32966728862.html
> You'd still need to convert the I2S to SPDIF (coax or optical), to connect to a Mojo digital input.  Something like this should work - https://www.ebay.com/itm/I2S-to-SPD...ard-IIS-Input-Coaxial-44-1K-192K/173617242108


I use Chromecast Audio and toslink cable to Mojo. It is WiFi based and you get a perfect bit lossless to.

Get one now at very low price as it has been discontinued by Google. It is the best and cheapest solution with better sound quality than Bluetooth.


----------



## Dana Reed

almarti said:


> I use Chromecast Audio and toslink cable to Mojo. It is WiFi based and you get a perfect bit lossless to.
> 
> Get one now at very low price as it has been discontinued by Google. It is the best and cheapest solution with better sound quality than Bluetooth.


I do the same with an airport express.  Works great with Roon and toslink to the mojo.  And does a dual duty extending my WiFi network.  Of course these are also discontinued now too...


----------



## dennistdk

gazzington said:


> hey.  I have a chord mojo but would like to use it bluetooth without spending a fortune on poly.  Is there a way?



I made a small "poly"-like project that didn't cost much. Use it everyday. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/portable-streamer-player-for-chord-mojo-and-others.892968/
Maybe you can use it for inspiration.


----------



## gazzington

dennistdk said:


> I made a small "poly"-like project that didn't cost much. Use it everyday.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/portable-streamer-player-for-chord-mojo-and-others.892968/
> Maybe you can use it for inspiration.


Wow that's awesome. Wish I had the skills to build one.


----------



## viveksaikia22

Just a crazy thought....Have anyone ever tried connecting to both the outputs from the Mojo, one for each channel of the same headphone? I am wondering if it will replicate balanced output?







https://imgur.com/VHbCNEy


----------



## kumar402

viveksaikia22 said:


> Just a crazy thought....Have anyone ever tried connecting to both the outputs from the Mojo, one for each channel of the same headphone? I am wondering if it will replicate balanced output?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well headphones are designed to play stereo signals thru their left and right ear cups. The out put of Mojo is stereo output not the mono one so you can't use it like that.


----------



## viveksaikia22

kumar402 said:


> Well headphones are designed to play stereo signals thru their left and right ear cups. The out put of Mojo is stereo output not the mono one so you can't use it like that.



The idea is to take the right channel signal from one output and the left one from the other and feed it respectively to the headphone.


----------



## kumar402

viveksaikia22 said:


> The idea is to take the right channel signal from one output and the left one from the other and feed it respectively to the headphone.


Ok I misunderstood earlier


----------



## dennistdk

gazzington said:


> Wow that's awesome. Wish I had the skills to build one.



It's not that difficult. Just soldering 4 wires is basically it. I'm sure most people can do it. It was easier than I thought... 




viveksaikia22 said:


> Just a crazy thought....Have anyone ever tried connecting to both the outputs from the Mojo, one for each channel of the same headphone? I am wondering if it will replicate balanced output?



As far as I know they are just two parallel connected ports. There are no seperation between the two outputs. You would not achieve anything by that...?


----------



## viveksaikia22

dennistdk said:


> It's not that difficult. Just soldering 4 wires is basically it. I'm sure most people can do it. It was easier than I thought...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking there is more to it. Chord must have implemented some smart logic to impedance match two different earphones of different impedances connected together.


----------



## guiribz (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi guys, hesitating buying Chord Mojo to hopefully upgrade my home HiFi setups.
Do you think I'll get a clear sound quality improvement vs my current DAC (Marantz PM 6005)? Or should I better focus on upgrading another element of my system?

Home Setup 1 :
1. NAS Synology >
2. Raspberry 3 B & HifiBerry Digi+ (optical ouptul) + Volumio >
3. Marantz PM 6005 (integrated DAC: Cirrus Logic CS4398) >
4. Focal Chorus 826 or AKG K702

Setup 2:
1. DAP Pioneer XDP-100R (analog out) >
2. Marantz PM 6005 (integrated DAC: Cirrus Logic CS4398) > 
3. Focal Chorus 826 or AKG K702
Many Thanks


----------



## esm87

Curious, I have a peugeot 308, it has a usb insert for media, how would I connect the mojo to my car? Mojo only has one micro usb for otg, how would I connect my phone to mojo for playback if I already have an otg cable going from mojo to car usb?


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> Curious, I have a peugeot 308, it has a usb insert for media, how would I connect the mojo to my car? Mojo only has one micro usb for otg, how would I connect my phone to mojo for playback if I already have an otg cable going from mojo to car usb?


Search the thread, because I remember a few posts did mention using a cable from the mojo headphone socket, to the car hifi analogue in socket. Sound quality was better than the existing car hifi system.


----------



## surfgeorge

guiribz said:


> Hi guys, hesitating buying Chord Mojo to hopefully upgrade my home HiFi setups.
> Do you think I'll get a clear sound quality improvement vs my current DAC (Marantz PM 6005)? Or should I better focus on upgrading another element of my system?
> 
> Home Setup 1 :
> ...



I don't know which component is the bottleneck in your system, but I can tell you that after connecting the Mojo to my Stereo for test purposes I quickly kicked out the 15kg/€3000 DAC I had in there and replaced it with a Chord 2Qute. It really transformed my system. The improvement with the stereo system was even more noticeable than with headphones.

However - be careful with the Mojo, it is not advisable to keep it connected to a charger, there are many reports that this leads to early battery failure. in all fairness it was never designed for this use case. Alternatives for stationary use are a used HUGO (1) or used 2Qute (fixed output voltage of 3Vrms)


----------



## surfgeorge

viveksaikia22 said:


> The idea is to take the right channel signal from one output and the left one from the other and feed it respectively to the headphone.



It won't make a difference. The Mojo output is nothing else but 2 jacks connected to the same amplifier circuit - the signal on both is exactly the same.
The good news is that the Mojo DAC and amplifier circuit have such clean signals that there is no benefit from going balanced, single ended is all you need.


----------



## esm87

miketlse said:


> Search the thread, because I remember a few posts did mention using a cable from the mojo headphone socket, to the car hifi analogue in socket. Sound quality was better than the existing car hifi system.


Cheers, I will try to find the info, thanks


----------



## guiribz

surfgeorge said:


> I don't know which component is the bottleneck in your system, but I can tell you that after connecting the Mojo to my Stereo for test purposes I quickly kicked out the 15kg/€3000 DAC I had in there and replaced it with a Chord 2Qute. It really transformed my system. The improvement with the stereo system was even more noticeable than with headphones.
> 
> However - be careful with the Mojo, it is not advisable to keep it connected to a charger, there are many reports that this leads to early battery failure. in all fairness it was never designed for this use case. Alternatives for stationary use are a used HUGO (1) or used 2Qute (fixed output voltage of 3Vrms)



Thanks ! will try to dig into these battery failure reports. To be honest I looked at the Mojo because of the price. Not willing to put 1500 or 2000 in a DAC.
Compared to my Pioneer DAP or on top of it, should I expect much better quality as well? Or should I just stick to the DAP?


----------



## jarnopp

guiribz said:


> Thanks ! will try to dig into these battery failure reports. To be honest I looked at the Mojo because of the price. Not willing to put 1500 or 2000 in a DAC.
> Compared to my Pioneer DAP or on top of it, should I expect much better quality as well? Or should I just stick to the DAP?



I would stand behind the thinking that you will get much better SQ. Mojo has been the best purchase in 35 years of this hobby. Also, if you will only need in a home system and not for portability, you can save some money by finding a used Mojo and removing the battery. They are reported (even by the designer) to work plugged in without the battery, and the output should be fine feeding an amplifier.


----------



## surfgeorge

esm87 said:


> Cheers, I will try to find the info, thanks



If your car has a 3,5mm jack for analog input you can use a


guiribz said:


> Thanks ! will try to dig into these battery failure reports. To be honest I looked at the Mojo because of the price. Not willing to put 1500 or 2000 in a DAC.
> Compared to my Pioneer DAP or on top of it, should I expect much better quality as well? Or should I just stick to the DAP?



I found a new Mojo for €360, paid €600 for a used 2Qute (too much) and saw used HUGO being sold for below €800 (great option for stationary use). HUGO 1 and 2Qute use the same DAC circuit AFAIK.

If you want to use the Mojo with your Stereo, plug an AC timer between your charger and the Mojo and set it up to charge only for 1-2h each night while you are sleeping. That way you should have always enough juice but never charge and use it at the same time. And if you don't use it for an extended period of time try to store it half charged only, if possible.

I don't know which Pioneer DAP you have and it will depend on what headset you are using.
I find the difference to my lowly Cayin N3 and HiBy R3 quite big, and headphones showing it even better than IEMs.


----------



## guiribz (Jan 23, 2019)

surfgeorge said:


> I found a new Mojo for €360, paid €600 for a used 2Qute (too much) and saw used HUGO being sold for below €800 (great option for stationary use). HUGO 1 and 2Qute use the same DAC circuit AFAIK.
> 
> If you want to use the Mojo with your Stereo, plug an AC timer between your charger and the Mojo and set it up to charge only for 1-2h each night while you are sleeping. That way you should have always enough juice but never charge and use it at the same time. And if you don't use it for an extended period of time try to store it half charged only, if possible.
> 
> ...



May I ask where you found the new Mojo for 360eur ? I'm using a Pioneer XDP-100R mostly with a sennheiser momentum / tried my AKG K702 but seems it needs more juice ...


----------



## surfgeorge

guiribz said:


> May I ask where you found the new Mojo for 360eur ? I'm using a Pioneer XDP-100R mostly with a sennheiser momentum / tried my AKG K102 but seems it needs more juice ...


I'll PM you....


----------



## miketlse

esm87 said:


> Cheers, I will try to find the info, thanks


Use the search term 'car' and you get plenty of links such as this https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-895#post-12424997


----------



## dakanao (Jan 25, 2019)

For some reason, my HD 650 sounds more present with the vocals with my onboard soundcard vs the Chord Mojo... Is this because of 2nd harmonic distortion, or something else?

Everything else though is better, like it should be.


----------



## canali

just bought some grado GH1......anyone have these with the mojo?
i also have the senn/massdrop hd6xx....not into spending $$$$ headfi 
given the little time i use them (prefer speakers), but still want good SQ.


----------



## ZappaMan

dakanao said:


> For some reason, my HD 650 sounds more present with the vocals with my onboard soundcard vs the Chord Mojo... Is this because of 2nd harmonic distortion, or something else?
> 
> Everything else though is better, like it should be.


Is there a specific song and I’ll check on my mojo / stx essence 2 /  hd650?


----------



## dakanao

ZappaMan said:


> Is there a specific song and I’ll check on my mojo / stx essence 2 /  hd650?


This one here for example. On 0:45 when the first couplet starts (and throughout the whole song) the vocals are more present with my Realtek onboard chip vs the Mojo.

https://z1.fm/song/14658494


----------



## dakanao

ZappaMan said:


> Is there a specific song and I’ll check on my mojo / stx essence 2 /  hd650?


And, how do you find the difference in vocal emphasis?


----------



## ZappaMan

dakanao said:


> And, how do you find the difference in vocal emphasis?


Sorry I got distracted. I’ll try tonight - all being well.


----------



## bocosb

Any new information regarding batteries? Looks like my battery died a second time - first time the original battery lasted 1 year and a half, second time the replacement died after 1 year and 4 months - both times after not being used for around 3 weeks. I could go for paying for a replacement battery every 3 years, but every year and a half it's too short of a life + the hassle of sending it back, maybe Mojo really isn't suited as a desktop amp? Actually i would like something like a bypass battery, i use the Mojo 99% of the time as a desktop dac


----------



## miketlse

bocosb said:


> Any new information regarding batteries? Looks like my battery died a second time - first time the original battery lasted 1 year and a half, second time the replacement died after 1 year and 4 months - both times after not being used for around 3 weeks. I could go for paying for a replacement battery every 3 years, but every year and a half it's too short of a life + the hassle of sending it back, maybe Mojo really isn't suited as a desktop amp? Actually i would like something like a bypass battery, i use the Mojo 99% of the time as a desktop dac


Historically the advice was always that one needed to replace the battery.
In recent months it has been discovered that it is technically possible to use the Mojo without a battery. See this example post.
Several users have posted that their Mojos work successfully in desktop mode without a battery.
I think that @Rob Watts has clarified the situation, in that whilst it is technically possible to operate a Mojo without a battery, this is not the recommended solution by Chord from a warranty point of view.
However if your Mojo is now out of warranty, you effectively can choose whether to operate your Mojo with or without a battery.


----------



## bocosb

I have to do anything specific to use it without battery? or just open it, unplug/remove the battery and connect to the charger?

I kinda feel the design isn't right tho.. I bought my Mojo in feb 2016, couple of months after release, buying on the marketed idea that it's perfectly usable as a desktop dac and as John Franks said: "the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units *expect a life of greater than ten years*."
Well.. 3 years and 2 batteries later i feel kinda cheated, i bought a Chord dac expecting well thought design that should go with a respectable brand and while i was not banking on the ten years promised for the battery life i was hoping for at least 3 to 5 years. Leaving that aside from a SQ point of view i LOVE this little device, i just want it to work more reliable, as intended.


----------



## x RELIC x

bocosb said:


> I have to do anything specific to use it without battery? or just open it, unplug/remove the battery and connect to the charger?
> 
> I kinda feel the design isn't right tho.. I bought my Mojo in feb 2016, couple of months after release, buying on the marketed idea that it's perfectly usable as a desktop dac and as John Franks said: "the batteries are expected to last far longer than three years. The batteries in our designs are not subject to damaging deep discharge cycles or anything more than very light current demand .... Batteries used for power tools are quite a different matter, but in our units *expect a life of greater than ten years*."
> Well.. 3 years and 2 batteries later i feel kinda cheated, i bought a Chord dac expecting well thought design that should go with a respectable brand and while i was not banking on the ten years promised for the battery life i was hoping for at least 3 to 5 years. Leaving that aside from a SQ point of view i LOVE this little device, i just want it to work more reliable, as intended.



Use as intended is for portable use. Did you have it plugged in continuously for months? I sympathize with the fact that you had replaced two batteries, but lithium powered devices left plugged in continuously will _likely_ die prematurely. That’s just the way it is. Leaving a lithium battery plugged in for extended periods and at above 4.1V/cel can be more detrimental than heat or charge cycles. I know John was posting about how great the battery in the Mojo is but it is still subject to the limitations of lithium chemistry. I feel that it was unfortunate that the impression was given that it would be unharmful to leave plugged in. You’ll find the same effects with laptops, cellular phones, and pretty much anything that runs on lithium batteries if plugged in all the time.

I’ve had the Mojo since launch and mine still lasts around 8 hrs on average with lossless 16/44.1 file playback, and I charge it at least twice a week.

Here’s a couple of excerpts from Battery University regarding leaving a lithium battery continuously above 4.1V/cel:

https://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries

_*"for most Li-ion a voltage above 4.10V/cell is deemed as high voltage. Exposing the battery to high temperature and dwelling in a full state-of-charge for an extended time can be more stressful than cycling."*_

And

*"Besides selecting the best-suited voltage thresholds for a given application, a regular Li-ion should not remain at the high-voltage ceiling of 4.20V/cell for an extended time. The Li-ion charger turns off the charge current and the battery voltage reverts to a more natural level. This is like relaxing the muscles after a strenuous exercise."
*
For these intents a lithium polymer battery, like in the Mojo, behaves the same as lithium ion. Simple solution... unplug the power source if you don’t need to charge it.


----------



## jarnopp

bocosb said:


> I have to do anything specific to use it without battery? or just open it, unplug/remove the battery and connect to the charger?.



And, yes.  I haven’t personally tried it yet, but others report simply disconnect the battery, put the case back together, plug it in and turn it on.  I also have a launch unit that now only gives <4 hours (with Poly...seems to provide more on its own using optical, so not sure if it’s USB or Poly than takes more juice than optical).  I ordered a new battery but will test without when I switch it.


----------



## bocosb (Jan 29, 2019)

x RELIC x said:


> Use as intended is for portable use. Did you have it plugged in continuously for months? I sympathize with the fact that you had replaced two batteries, but lithium powered devices left plugged in continuously will _likely_ die prematurely. That’s just the way it is. Leaving a lithium battery plugged in for extended periods and at above 4.1V/cel can be more detrimental than heat or charge cycles. I know John was posting about how great the battery in the Mojo is but it is still subject to the limitations of lithium chemistry. I feel that it was unfortunate that the impression was given that it would be unharmful to leave plugged in.
> 
> /QUOTE]



Well, Rob Watts specifically stated many times that the Mojo was designed to be plugged in all the time (and switched off when not in use) - information that is still present in the first posts of this thread. I bought it based on this.. for me, if the engineer that created the device states something I tend to believe it to be true.
Now, my Mojo has seen a lot of daily use, always plugged in, but I estimate under 3000 hours of use on each battery, which is way less than the 10.000 they were talking about.

I'm not contradicting the Li-ion battery facts, is just that in case of Mojo it was either a design flaw, either not enough testing with the batteries/charging - I think they truly believed these are the features of the battery, the device simply didn't deliver the numbers.


----------



## miketlse

bocosb said:


> Well, Rob Watts specifically stated many times that the Mojo was designed to be plugged in all the time (and switched off when not in use) - information that is still present in the first posts of this thread. I bought it based on this.. for me, if the engineer that created the device states something I tend to believe it to be true.
> Now, my Mojo has seen a lot of daily use, always plugged in, but I estimate under 3000 hours of use on each battery, which is way less than the 10.000 they were talking about.
> 
> I'm not contradicting the Li-ion battery facts, is just that in case of Mojo it was either a design flaw, either not enough testing with the batteries/charging - I think they truly believed these are the features of the battery, the device simply didn't deliver the numbers.


Like @x RELIC x I sympathise with your situation.

It is true that when the Mojo was first released over 3 years ago, both Rob and Chord were confident that the battery would be robust enough to be used in desktop mode, and have a lifetime of 10000 hrs.
After about two years, long time posters on this thread started to notice that if an owner posted about experiencing battery issues, they would often explain that they had been using the Mojo in desktop mode, on charge for a long time.
Consequently for the past year, the advice given on this thread has been to avoid leaving a Mojo permanently on charge.

Sadly it does seem as if the battery manufacturer, may have been a tad optimistic in the battery lifetime (under permanent charge) that was promised to Chord.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I will be reviewing Chord Mojo in-depth really soon  

In the meanwhile, I managed to take a pic of it during my review of Campfire Atlas. First impressions also coming soon


----------



## Peter Hyatt

miketlse said:


> Like @x RELIC x I sympathise with your situation.
> 
> It is true that when the Mojo was first released over 3 years ago, both Rob and Chord were confident that the battery would be robust enough to be used in desktop mode, and have a lifetime of 10000 hrs.
> After about two years, long time posters on this thread started to notice that if an owner posted about experiencing battery issues, they would often explain that they had been using the Mojo in desktop mode, on charge for a long time.
> ...






Do you think the same for Hugo2?

Perhaps not leaving it plugged in full time?


----------



## Mediahound

Peter Hyatt said:


> Do you think the same for Hugo2?
> 
> Perhaps not leaving it plugged in full time?



Hugo 2 is different. It actually has a real desktop mode where it stops charging while left plugged in and on for longer than 24 hours.


----------



## x RELIC x

Peter Hyatt said:


> Do you think the same for Hugo2?
> 
> Perhaps not leaving it plugged in full time?



Hugo2’s desktop mode keeps the batteries at less than 4.1V/cel, which is what you want. It’s been covered waaaay back in the Hugo2 thread. Rob thought out desktop mode well for the Hugo2.


----------



## x RELIC x

Dobrescu George said:


> I will be reviewing Chord Mojo in-depth really soon
> 
> In the meanwhile, I managed to take a pic of it during my review of Campfire Atlas. First impressions also coming soon



Just remember George, it’s technically very different from traditional DAC/amp combos and you can’t really seperate the sound of the Pulse Array DAC from it’s analogue output (headphone out). Looking forward to your thoughts but I suspect you might not like it’s warmer sound given how much you like a bright signature.


----------



## Dobrescu George

x RELIC x said:


> Just remember George, it’s technically very different from traditional DAC/amp combos and you can’t really seperate the sound of the Pulse Array DAC from it’s analogue output (headphone out). Looking forward to your thoughts but I suspect you might not like it’s warmer sound given how much you like a bright signature.



I absolutely agree with you, it is a really different kind of sound. It actually takes me a while to get used to it.  

I kind of got the love for it from audio workers in Romania, who showed me exactly where a sound like Mojo comes in really hand - when doing mixing, mastering and music production. The absolute clarity and detail of Mojo is really handy for those working in music production, and now this is getting addictive. It is like an industry standard here to use it as a DAC for music production.


----------



## AndrewH13

Dobrescu George said:


> I absolutely agree with you, it is a really different kind of sound. It actually takes me a while to get used to it.
> 
> I kind of got the love for it from audio workers in Romania, who showed me exactly where a sound like Mojo comes in really hand - when doing mixing, mastering and music production. The absolute clarity and detail of Mojo is really handy for those working in music production, and now this is getting addictive. It is like an industry standard here to use it as a DAC for music production.



Might be a convert here . I remember your first experiences were not over-favourable. But as many have found, it deserves a long term listen.


----------



## Dobrescu George

AndrewH13 said:


> Might be a convert here . I remember your first experiences were not over-favourable. But as many have found, it deserves a long term listen.



Yes, it takes time to appreciate it fully  

Listening it in a showroom will never do this one justice


----------



## Deftone

Dobrescu George said:


> Yes, it takes time to appreciate it fully
> 
> Listening it in a showroom will never do this one justice


I kept telling you for a while drop that X5 and get a Mojo


----------



## Deftone

If you were to use Mojo without the battery as a line out configuration then would it still be able to provide the same power? I think i remember Rob posting that the battery is still needed for voltage or something but i cant remember what it was.


----------



## x RELIC x

Deftone said:


> If you were to use Mojo without the battery as a line out configuration then would it still be able to provide the same power? I think i remember Rob posting that the battery is still needed for voltage or something but i cant remember what it was.



Here you go...



Rob Watts said:


> No it is OK without the battery from a damage POV. Also, I saw no measurement changes when testing without the battery - but if Mojo needs dynamic power from driving difficult current loads, then you will need the battery to be replaced, as the battery is capable of supplying very large currents under dynamic conditions.


----------



## acia

anyone has experience comparing mojo with other R2R DAC please?

for portable R2R, seems the hifiman is the only choice.  

and for R2R DAC, can't find anywhere for audition before you buy.


----------



## Deftone

x RELIC x said:


> Here you go...



Does this still apply If using a fixed 2v output or for just driving high impedance headphones at higher volumes straight from mojo ?


----------



## x RELIC x

Deftone said:


> Does this still apply If using a fixed 2v output or for just driving high impedance headphones at higher volumes straight from mojo ?



More a question for @Rob Watts, but he mentions Current and so I imagine it would impact *low impedance* loads (_these draw more Current than high impedance loads_) and loud dynamic passages. I'm not sure if you mean the fixed 3V line-out mode as you say 2V... Remember that the 'fixed line-out mode' is nothing more than a digital volume preset and nothing is changed or bypassed in the hardware.

If you want to feed an external amp I'd think it would be fine as an amp input is not really looking for any Current, but again, I'd defer to Rob.


----------



## Deftone

x RELIC x said:


> More a question for @Rob Watts, but he mentions Current and so I imagine it would impact *low impedance* loads (_these draw more Current than high impedance loads_) and loud dynamic passages. I'm not sure if you mean the fixed 3V line-out mode as you say 2V... Remember that the 'fixed line-out mode' is nothing more than a digital volume preset and nothing is changed or bypassed in the hardware.
> 
> If you want to feed an external amp I'd think it would be fine as an amp input is not really looking for any Current, but again, I'd defer to Rob.



I no longer own Mojo but a friend would like to use without the battery installed and he wants to use something around 2.1v as its best for his amp, I know the volume can be adjusted easily if needed of course because the fixed is just a preset as you say but i didnt want to give him the go ahead if it would be a detriment to the sound quality. 

@Rob Watts Is the battery needed for a 2-3v output to a headphone amplifier?


----------



## Rob Watts

No not from a dynamic current POV - it would be perfectly fine as a DAC. Remember that non battery operation works but isn't guaranteed to work, as it wasn't designed nor tested that way.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> I no longer own Mojo but a friend would like to use without the battery installed and he wants to use something around 2.1v as its best for his amp, I know the volume can be adjusted easily if needed of course because the fixed is just a preset as you say but i didnt want to give him the go ahead if it would be a detriment to the sound quality.
> 
> @Rob Watts Is the battery needed for a 2-3v output to a headphone amplifier?



Don’t you miss your Mojo?


----------



## Scrum92 (Jan 31, 2019)

acia said:


> anyone has experience comparing mojo with other R2R DAC please?
> 
> for portable R2R, seems the hifiman is the only choice.
> 
> and for R2R DAC, can't find anywhere for audition before you buy.



For me, the Mojo was a clear and significant upgrade from a Modi Multibit. To the point where I offed my Schiit gear and choose to use the Mojo as a permanent desktop all-in-one. It is more detailed, clear and resolving. I also found that the MM just did not do well with USB and was very, very noisy and so I had no choice but to use optical. Mojo, on the other hand, does not exhibit those issues on USB with the very same PC and USB port... go figure.

Mojo replaced a Schiit Asgard 2 and Modi Multibit easily.

Note that this isn't me saying those are bad products, just that Mojo is better. In my opinion and experience.


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> Don’t you miss your Mojo?



In what way? I still have two other dacs.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> In what way? I still have two other dacs.



In addition to the glowing balls, I was thinking it's sweet, easy yet detailed SQ.


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> In addition to the glowing balls, I was thinking it's sweet, easy yet detailed SQ.



Lol yeah I miss the balls and sometimes the musicality but I would like something a bit less warm like Hugo 2 but it’s too expensive. It’s a shame there’s such a big gap between Mojo and Hugo 2. It’s one of the reasons daps are still popular around £900 I think or Chord would own the lot otherwise.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> Lol yeah I miss the balls and sometimes the musicality but I would like something a bit less warm like Hugo 2 but it’s too expensive. It’s a shame there’s such a big gap between Mojo and Hugo 2. It’s one of the reasons daps are still popular around £900 I think or Chord would own the lot otherwise.



I actually preferred Mojo to the tour unit H2.  It may have had an issue (Mediahound eventually went for an H2, and he had similar impressions of the same unit).  I do have a TT2 ordered.  End game (really), with no immediate or LT plans for mscaler.


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> I actually preferred Mojo to the tour unit H2.  It may have had an issue (Mediahound eventually went for an H2, and he had similar impressions of the same unit).  I do have a TT2 ordered.  End game (really), with no immediate or LT plans for mscaler.



Yeah when I mean brighter I mean closer to neutral, I don’t think Hugo2 is bright but neutral and then Mojo is on the warmer side. I prefer neutral equipment and choose a warmer headphone rather than the other way around. The tour unit I used was fine.


----------



## Mediahound

jarnopp said:


> I actually preferred Mojo to the tour unit H2.  It may have had an issue (Mediahound eventually went for an H2, and he had similar impressions of the same unit).  I do have a TT2 ordered.  End game (really), with no immediate or LT plans for mscaler.



Maybe the review unit just needed more burn in or something. That said, I got the H2 and use it in my desktop system.  I prefer the H2 in green mode versus the highest incisive filter mode. But I also have a TT2 on the way and will continue to use the Mojo portably. It sounds amazing for the price.


----------



## acia

Anyone has experience comparing hifiman r2r2000 with mojo pls@


----------



## Deftone

Mediahound said:


> Maybe the review unit just needed more burn in or something. That said, I got the H2 and use it in my desktop system.  I prefer the H2 in green mode versus the highest incisive filter mode. But I also have a TT2 on the way and will continue to use the Mojo portably. It sounds amazing for the price.



Oh you got one then a H2? i remeber you really not enjoying it compared to your TT, what made you change your mind?


----------



## Mediahound

Deftone said:


> Oh you got one then a H2? i remeber you really not enjoying it compared to your TT, what made you change your mind?



Mainly selling my TT and needing something to replace it until the TT2 came out. But I'm liking the H2 a bit more these days.


----------



## JulienS (Feb 1, 2019)

I am more and more fascinated by Mojo each day. By its sound and design.
Can we say „the Cult of Mojo”?....
I have compared it for weeks with several DACs, some of them even two or almost three times the price. They all seemed, more or less, variations of the same. Mojo is just different.
What I find especially stunning about it it's the easiness with which I am assimilating music.
Like, when a I listen only once to a new song, that I've never heard before, it immediately sticks into my head and I can remember it easily the day after, humming it into my head. This never happened before.


----------



## jarnopp

JulienS said:


> I am more and more fascinated by Mojo each day. By its sound and design.
> Can we say „the Cult of Mojo”?....
> I have compared it for weeks with several DACs, some of them even two or almost three times the price. They all seemed, more or less, variations of the same. Mojo is just different.
> What I find especially stunning about it it's the easiness with which I am assimilating music.
> Like, when a I listen only once to a new song, that I've never heard before, it immediately sticks into my head and I can remember it easily the day after, humming it into my head. This never happened before.



I completely agree with this. So many songs that we like from our childhood learned over very bad FM or even AM radio we know and like because we’ve heard them hundreds of times and get all the little details. With better equipment, the amount of listening required to really appreciate more than the main tune or rhythm is less.  Or even once!  Also, it seems to provide an expanded view of what we like (more diversity of what sounds interesting and appealing).


----------



## dbturbo2

Longtime USA Tidal HiFi subscriber who just received his Quobuz beta subscription a few days ago.  Using PC to Mojo connected with Curious Cable and LCD-X headphones.  All of the Quobuz files played fine until i tried playing 24/192 files and i encountered static clicks and dropouts.  After troubleshooting pretty much everything I took Mojo out of the loop and the 24/192 tracks played fine.  Has anyone else played 24/192 files thru their Mojo and encountered similar issues?  Never would have noticed them before as Tidal Masters max out at 24/96 and they always played fine, as do the 24/96 Quobuz files. It's only when i play a 24/192 files that the issues occur.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

dbturbo2 said:


> Longtime USA Tidal HiFi subscriber who just received his Quobuz beta subscription a few days ago.  Using PC to Mojo connected with Curious Cable and LCD-X headphones.  All of the Quobuz files played fine until i tried playing 24/192 files and i encountered static clicks and dropouts.  After troubleshooting pretty much everything I took Mojo out of the loop and the 24/192 tracks played fine.  Has anyone else played 24/192 files thru their Mojo and encountered similar issues?  Never would have noticed them before as Tidal Masters max out at 24/96 and they always played fine, as do the 24/96 Quobuz files. It's only when i play a 24/192 files that the issues occur.


Could you point out what artists/albums your referring to, I'm also enjoying the beta.. All the files i've played have been 24/96.


----------



## dbturbo2

Cann3dh33t said:


> Could you point out what artists/albums your referring to, I'm also enjoying the beta.. All the files i've played have been 24/96.



Rod Stewart = Every Picture Tells a Story
Kiss = Rock and Roll Over

Every other 24/192 file I played had issues as well, not just these two.  Thanks!


----------



## dbturbo2

dbturbo2 said:


> Rod Stewart = Every Picture Tells a Story
> Kiss = Rock and Roll Over
> 
> Every other 24/192 file I played had issues as well, not just these two.  Thanks!



Sorry, the issues are really easy to hear at the beginning of "Reason to Believe" on the Rod Stewart album.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

dbturbo2 said:


> Rod Stewart = Every Picture Tells a Story
> Kiss = Rock and Roll Over
> 
> Every other 24/192 file I played had issues as well, not just these two.  Thanks!


I listened to 2 tracks on EPTaS with no glitching. Mojo is lit up blue. I'm connected via usb2.0 on a 2015 Macbook Air.
I have noticed Quobuz is somewhat taxing on this machine, moreso then Tidal or Spotify.
Cheers!
Thanks for the Rod Stewart feed...Sounds wonderful


----------



## dbturbo2

Cann3dh33t said:


> I listened to 2 tracks on EPTaS with no glitching. Mojo is lit up blue. I'm connected via usb2.0 on a 2015 Macbook Air.
> I have noticed Quobuz is somewhat taxing on this machine, moreso then Tidal or Spotify.
> Cheers!
> Thanks for the Rod Stewart feed...Sounds wonderful


Glad to hear, each time the blue light illuminates i get issues.  Even happens on my iPhone 6s+ and Ipad.  Windows PC here but strange that I'm having issues with IOS as well.  Appreciate the feedback, enjoy!


----------



## dakanao

Anyone else here that uses Mojo + laptop + HD 650, that finds that vocals are more forward from the laptops headphone out?

Everything else is more refined on the Mojo though like it should be, I just notice that the vocals are more forward from my laptop, which I find very strange..


----------



## Cann3dh33t

dbturbo2 said:


> Glad to hear, each time the blue light illuminates i get issues.  Even happens on my iPhone 6s+ and Ipad.  Windows PC here but strange that I'm having issues with IOS as well.  Appreciate the feedback, enjoy!


Do you have a way to connect via coax or spdif with your pc or a dap to check proper functionally?


----------



## dbturbo2

Cann3dh33t said:


> Do you have a way to connect via coax or spdif with your pc or a dap to check proper functionally?



None of those connections are available sadly.

When I go into Manage Audio Devices in Windows 10, double click on the Chord Device, and go to the Supported Formats tab it asks which sample rates are supported by your device.  It lists 44.1 thru 96.0, all of which are checked, but no option for 192.  Can someone check theirs to see if they have the 192 option?  
When I googled the Moon Audio Hugo installation instructions for Windows, it shows a pic with the 192 option checked.  Wondering if this is the issue?  I did a fresh install of the Mojo Windows 10 drivers with the same results.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

dbturbo2 said:


> None of those connections are available sadly.
> 
> When I go into Manage Audio Devices in Windows 10, double click on the Chord Device, and go to the Supported Formats tab it asks which sample rates are supported by your device.  It lists 44.1 thru 96.0, all of which are checked, but no option for 192.  Can someone check theirs to see if they have the 192 option?
> When I googled the Moon Audio Hugo installation instructions for Windows, it shows a pic with the 192 option checked.  Wondering if this is the issue?  I did a fresh install of the Mojo Windows 10 drivers with the same results.


I don’t have a windows machine but it looks like chord offers drivers for windows. Did you download the latest driver for your OS?
http://chordmojo.com/support/#driver


----------



## dbturbo2

Cann3dh33t said:


> I don’t have a windows machine but it looks like chord offers drivers for windows. Did you download the latest driver for your OS?
> http://chordmojo.com/support/#driver



I did download the windows 10 driver from that same page.  Would love to know if any other windows users are having the same issues.


----------



## Alcarinquei

dakanao said:


> that finds that vocals are more forward from the laptops headphone out?



Yes, Mojo has a tendency to put background slightly forward. It does it very well and brings details that one would otherwise not hear. I remember being amazed to suddenly hear two voices in a song that I always heard as having one only,etc. But, I also use mojo to watch movie, and I noticed that the music is much more present that normal, making it a bit harder to listen to the dialogue. Most of the time I actually like it, otherwise I plug back a cheap fiio usb K1, which sounds perfect for movie.

There is one album for which I thought the mojo doesn't perform best: Diamond Mine from King creosote and Jon Hopkins. Jon Hopkins, produced a ambiance background for all the songs, it is very subtle, with mojo it is too much forward, and disturbing the music instead of giving a smooth atmosphere. Well, that's my opinion and didnt find any other so far..


----------



## ZappaMan

Cann3dh33t said:


> I listened to 2 tracks on EPTaS with no glitching. Mojo is lit up blue. I'm connected via usb2.0 on a 2015 Macbook Air.
> I have noticed Quobuz is somewhat taxing on this machine, moreso then Tidal or Spotify.
> Cheers!
> Thanks for the Rod Stewart feed...Sounds wonderful


Keeping the qobuzz user interface open on my pc really ramps up cpu usage. I minimise it to desktop tray and cpu usage returns to normal.


----------



## ZappaMan

dbturbo2 said:


> I did download the windows 10 driver from that same page.  Would love to know if any other windows users are having the same issues.


Is it possible to try optical? Does your Mac support optical out via 3.5 mm headphone jack ?


----------



## bocosb

So, I finally managed to get an allen key the size of the Mojo's screws and open the case - when i loosed the screws on one side the lid popped open, the battery was very swollen you can even read the chip specs on the imprint in the protective foam on the side - I remembered with the first battery when the device was sent in service, the dealer told me that the battery was also very swollen and even if  the warranty has expired he charged me only for the cost of the unit as he said it was probably a defective battery. Same story with the second one and while i'm not an expert in battery tech from my understanding a swollen battery is dangerous and is increased fire hazard, it could be a good idea to put a warning in the first post of the thread, or maybe a statement from Chord, regarding the use of Mojo as an always plugged in desktop dac.


 
 
 


Now the good part - i plugged the Mojo without the battery and it works perfectly until now - so if i can use it like that as a desktop  dac i'm happy cause it's the 99% of the use time for me - If for some reason it won't work like that, i'm gonna send it to the repair shop to get a third replacement battery, sell it and get a desktop dac.

That being said i'm still happy with it because this little bugger just gives me goosebumps like nothing else, listening right now to some Dire Straits through my single driver fullrange speakers and it's just magic, so even if i end up selling it i will probably get a 2Qute, those Chord chips must have something addictive programmed into them


----------



## dbturbo2

ZappaMan said:


> Is it possible to try optical? Does your Mac support optical out via 3.5 mm headphone jack ?



No Mac here just windows 10 PC, with no optical connection.  Everything is now working fine with Mojo on my iPhone and iPad, and the sound quality with Quobuz and the 24/192 files is quite amazing. 

Anyone with Windows 10 and Mojo able to stream 24/192 files?


----------



## Mediahound

dbturbo2 said:


> No Mac here just windows 10 PC, with no optical connection.  Everything is now working fine with Mojo on my iPhone and iPad, and the sound quality with Quobuz and the 24/192 files is quite amazing.
> 
> Anyone with Windows 10 and Mojo able to stream 24/192 files?



Do you know a way to find all the 24/192 albums available to stream in Qobuz? I've only found one by chance so far, Velvet Underground.


----------



## 435279

I'm haven't read any reports of Mojo batteries exploding and causing fires but seeing that picture from @bocosb  above I'm surprised we haven't seen any cases of Lipo fires.



Mediahound said:


> Do you know a way to find all the 24/192 albums available to stream in Qobuz? I've only found one by chance so far, Velvet Underground.



One way is to search on HDTracks, it has an option to filter by bit-rate, its not guaranteed that the Qobuz stream will be the same bit-rate but try searching for  "A Song For You" for example, both are 192/24


----------



## Slaphead (Feb 2, 2019)

bocosb said:


> the battery was very swollen you can even read the chip specs on the imprint in the protective foam on the side



That's not protective foam - that's appears thermal transfer pad. As far as I can work out the design of the Mojo was using the battery as a sort of heatsink for the FPGA - "shakes head, and facepalms". Mine was the same. However that pad may well be protection to prevent the battery from doing what is described below



bocosb said:


> ...and while i'm not an expert in battery tech from my understanding a swollen battery is dangerous and is increased fire hazard,



Actually a fully charged battery that's not swollen is more of a fire risk than an already swollen battery.

What happens with lithium polymer cells is that after a few charge cycles spiny dendrites begin to form on the electrode, these can continue growing until they pierce the separator and come into contact with the cathode which then short circuits the battery and causes a thermal reaction producing gas. Hence the battery swells with the pressure of the produced gas.

Now this in itself shouldn't be that much of a safety issue as long as the extremities of the battery remain intact. The problem comes when a battery with a high level of charge swells suddenly and the outer protective layer of the the battery is pierced allowing oxygen in - then you have a real problem as the introduction of oxygen will create combustion event at that point. Also typically if a battery gets pierced is usually as a result of a metal component on a circuit board, and that produces further short circuiting and more heat, meaning a more violent thermal event.

A battery of a low level of charge - around  30% or under - typically does not have the energy to produce a combustion event even if pierced as there's not enough heat generated through the short circuit to enable combustion.


----------



## masterpfa (Feb 3, 2019)

SteveOliver said:


> One way is to search on HDTracks, it has an option to filter by bit-rate, its not guaranteed that the Qobuz stream will be the same bit-rate but try searching for  "A Song For You" for example, both are 192/24



The other method is to search on www.findhdmusic.com then look for the Qobuz links


----------



## 435279

masterpfa said:


> I searched for Hi-Res initially but in Qobuz this refers to any music that is 24 bit from 44.1 to 192.
> 
> One album I found this way was Moanin' by Art Blakey and The Jazz Messengers
> But this was purely by chance, the other method is to search on www.findhdmusic.com
> I did a search for 24/192 then looked for the Qobuz links



HDTracks.co.uk has a filter by bitrate.

http://www.hdtracks.co.uk/music/hires/index/?bit_rate=15

eg A Farewell To Kings by Rush is 192/24 on HDTracks and Qubuz


----------



## masterpfa (Feb 3, 2019)

SteveOliver said:


> HDTracks.co.uk has a filter by bitrate.
> 
> http://www.hdtracks.co.uk/music/hires/index/?bit_rate=15
> 
> eg A Farewell To Kings by Rush is 192/24 on HDTracks and Qubuz


I couldn't find the Qobuz file on the link provided


----------



## ZappaMan

Check Neil young fir hi res


----------



## Deftone (Feb 5, 2019)

I have my friends Mojo with me while i do some comparisons but one thing thats puzzling me is that Mojo does sound thick and rolled off like i remember BUT only with IEMs, with my Sennheiser HD660S its very clear and extended. When i had a Mojo i exclusively used TOTL IEMs, UERR, IE800S and Xelento but they all suffered in the treble area. Seems to be earphones under 32ohms?

@Rob Watts Am i going mad or does the Mojo sound change with 150ohm+ full size headphones? I hear far better clarity and precision with full sized headphones.


----------



## Deftone

I’ve been searching and dug up this from 2015



h1f1add1cted said:


> Question to Chord, why the Mojo has a slight treble roll off with an IEM?
> 
> White line = Mojo without load , Green line = Mojo with load:
> 
> ...





JaZZ said:


> I'd like to know as well – and it's definitely audible.
> 
> Maybe Rob Watts will answer this?





Rob Watts said:


> Its because the OP stage is integrated with the OP filter. This means that Mojo analogue section is very simple, so giving Mojo's transparency, but the downside is a small variation in frequency response with load impedance.
> 
> Rob


----------



## dakanao

What do y'all think of this statement about the Mojo I found online? Would like to hear your guys thoughts how you feel about the cymbals

''Cymbals don’t quite “splash” quite right, though the initial impact is right on the money. Perhaps more steel than brass than is realistic.''


----------



## guiribz

Just looking for confirmation that I could connect my Pioneer XDP-100R to the chord Mojo through USB. In that case, I need a Micro-USB to Micro-USB, right ?
All the videos I find on the web are connecting DAP (ie: A&K) to the Mojo through Toslink. Any reason to prefer this connection over the USB ?
Thanks


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> I have my friends Mojo with me while i do some comparisons but one thing thats puzzling me is that Mojo does sound thick and rolled off like i remember BUT only with IEMs, with my Sennheiser HD660S its very clear and extended. When i had a Mojo i exclusively used TOTL IEMs, UERR, IE800S and Xelento but they all suffered in the treble area. Seems to be earphones under 32ohms?
> 
> @Rob Watts Am i going mad or does the Mojo sound change with 150ohm+ full size headphones? I hear far better clarity and precision with full sized headphones.


Yeah definitely. My HD 650 is even ''thicker'' (more full bodied and less clear) from my laptop onboard soundcard than the Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> What do y'all think of this statement about the Mojo I found online? Would like to hear your guys thoughts how you feel about the cymbals
> 
> ''Cymbals don’t quite “splash” quite right, though the initial impact is right on the money. Perhaps more steel than brass than is realistic.''



Well whats the reviewer comparing it to?


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> Well whats the reviewer comparing it to?


He's comparing it to the Geek Out V2+ Infinity


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> He's comparing it to the Geek Out V2+ Infinity



Im listening to HD660 right now straight from Mojo, cymbals sound quite natural to me, very refined. They sound better on Qutest of course but big price difference. They dont shimmer quite like the sabre dacs ive heard using 9018 or 9038 but it sounds more artificial  to me though. No idea what the geek v2+ uses.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> Im listening to HD660 right now straight from Mojo, cymbals sound quite natural to me, very refined. They sound better on Qutest of course but big price difference. They dont shimmer quite like the sabre dacs ive heard using 9018 or 9038 but it sounds more artificial  to me though. No idea what the geek v2+ uses.


Do you also get that the vocals are not as forward/full bodied as other amps you tried?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> Do you also get that the vocals are not as forward/full bodied as other amps you tried?



No it sounds fine to me, nothing wrong with vocals.


----------



## dbturbo2 (Feb 6, 2019)

Cann3dh33t said:


> I don’t have a windows machine but it looks like chord offers drivers for windows. Did you download the latest driver for your OS?
> http://chordmojo.com/support/#driver





dbturbo2 said:


> I did download the windows 10 driver from that same page.  Would love to know if any other windows users are having the same issues.



Downloaded Qobuz pc app and Mojo Windows 10 driver to my sons Dell and Mojo played 192 files perfectly without any static clicks/pops.  After comparing settings between his PC and mine and finding everything identical, we finally realized that I had downloaded the Mojo driver onto his PC from https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo rather than the link quoted above.  Once I deleted my Mojo drivers and reinstalled them from this link the static clicks/pops disappeared.  The Mojo driver from both websites appears to be the same version, so I’m not sure what the differences are if any, but this seems to have fixed the issue.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> No it sounds fine to me, nothing wrong with vocals.


What other amps have you paired your HD660S with if I may ask?

Also, do you still have an HD6xx/650 in your possesion?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> What other amps have you paired your HD660S with if I may ask?
> 
> Also, do you still have an HD6xx/650 in your possesion?



Many amps ranging from cheap to very expensive but ive never had a big problem with vocals being recessed on any amps/dacs the 660 and 650 were connected to. 600 line have some of the most forward vocals ive heard from headphones.

No longer own 650 because the 660 is so much better imo!


----------



## dakanao

For the guys that are using the Mojo on Windows with the mixer; try setting it on 32 bits (and ofcourse the sample rate of the file you're playing), it gives a bit more definition and refinement to instruments as compared to the 16 or 24 bit, making it sound closer to the ASIO plugin.

You also won't notice a duller sound when you change volume from the browser, like on the 16 bit setting.


----------



## Focux

Has anyone been able to accurately differentiate between Mojo and M0 during an A/B? 

For some reason M0 sounds very close to Mojo apart from tonality but ever so slightly 

I hope I’m doing something wrong


----------



## Deftone (Feb 6, 2019)

Focux said:


> I hope I’m doing something wrong



Yes you are, quick AB doesnt work.

Spend 2-3 weeks with Mojo only and then use M0 again the same way. If you really like Mojo after that time you will start to miss it during your time with M0. (example) Youll find youself thinking the depth isnt as good, not as detailed, not as refined, getting tired quicker etc

Obviously thats just an idea, i dont know how youll hear things personally and what conclusion you will come to in the end. Sit back enjoy the Mojo for a few weeks and try not to analyze it, it will come to you naturally when you switch back to M0.


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Focux said:


> Has anyone been able to accurately differentiate between Mojo and M0 during an A/B?
> For some reason M0 sounds very close to Mojo apart from tonality but ever so slightly
> I hope I’m doing something wrong


You're not the only one. They're quite remarkably close, Mojo has a bit more definition and depth in sound-stage (noticeable only during critical listening). For portable on the go use, I have no qualms picking M0 over the Mojo.


----------



## Focux

mathi8vadhanan said:


> You're not the only one. They're quite remarkably close, Mojo has a bit more definition and depth in sound-stage (noticeable only during critical listening). For portable on the go use, I have no qualms picking M0 over the Mojo.



i concur with the part abt on the go use;

was very impressed with the quality of BT connected with my iphone x

absolutely can't discern between wired and wired connection (hope my hearing is fine..)


----------



## Andyb90

I got a Mojo recently and have connected it to my Galaxy Note 9 phone. The Mojo isn't recognised. I'm using USB Audio Player Pro. When I play a track the sound comes from the phone speakers. The Mojo sample light is not on.

I have a micro B to A cable connected to the Mojo. The A Male connector is connected to an OTG cable with USB C connection to the phone. That should work shouldn't it? I'd be grateful for any help on this as I can't see why its not working.


----------



## Deftone

Andyb90 said:


> I got a Mojo recently and have connected it to my Galaxy Note 9 phone. The Mojo isn't recognised. I'm using USB Audio Player Pro. When I play a track the sound comes from the phone speakers. The Mojo sample light is not on.
> 
> I have a micro B to A cable connected to the Mojo. The A Male connector is connected to an OTG cable with USB C connection to the phone. That should work shouldn't it? I'd be grateful for any help on this as I can't see why its not working.



Is it set on UAPP to play through internal speaker in the settings?


----------



## Andyb90

Deftone said:


> Is it set on UAPP to play through internal speaker in the settings?


I've got 'Use USB DAC' enabled in the settings. I swapped the micro B to A cable for the one that came with the Mojo and it works. The Mojo is recognised now. None of my other micro B to A cables work. Only the one that came with the Mojo. I didn't use it initially as it's a bit short. I've now ordered a couple of micro B to C cables and will try them out next.


----------



## music4mhell

Andyb90 said:


> I've got 'Use USB DAC' enabled in the settings. I swapped the micro B to A cable for the one that came with the Mojo and it works. The Mojo is recognised now. None of my other micro B to A cables work. Only the one that came with the Mojo. I didn't use it initially as it's a bit short. I've now ordered a couple of micro B to C cables and will try them out next.



I use Micro B to USB C from Amzonbasics and it works fine with Oneplus 5 + Mojo


----------



## ZappaMan

Andyb90 said:


> I got a Mojo recently and have connected it to my Galaxy Note 9 phone. The Mojo isn't recognised. I'm using USB Audio Player Pro. When I play a track the sound comes from the phone speakers. The Mojo sample light is not on.
> 
> I have a micro B to A cable connected to the Mojo. The A Male connector is connected to an OTG cable with USB C connection to the phone. That should work shouldn't it? I'd be grateful for any help on this as I can't see why its not working.


Are you sure the usb lead is plugged into the correct port on mojo (ie not the battery charge port)


----------



## dakanao

What device around $50 (things like the Audioquest Jitterbug or something similar, or maybe a good USB cable) will surely take some noise away from the Mojo, to make it a bit smoother and more forward in the vocals?


----------



## Mediahound

dakanao said:


> What device around $50 (things like the Audioquest Jitterbug or something similar, or maybe a good USB cable) will surely take some noise away from the Mojo, to make it a bit smoother and more forward in the vocals?



The Audioquest Jitterbug.


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Mojo lovers!
I want an all around DAC/amp to use with iPhone, Mac, and turntable.
Will the mojo be this one? Does it have an analog input?


----------



## harpo1

y0da_cod3r said:


> Mojo lovers!
> I want an all around DAC/amp to use with iPhone, Mac, and turntable.
> Will the mojo be this one? Does it have an analog input?


No analog input.


----------



## y0da_cod3r

The coax is not analog right?


----------



## harpo1

y0da_cod3r said:


> The coax is not analog right?


Correct it's a digital input.


----------



## miketlse

y0da_cod3r said:


> The coax is not analog right?


analogue in terms of it uses physical voltages, but these represent digital data.


----------



## Scrum92

y0da_cod3r said:


> Mojo lovers!
> I want an all around DAC/amp to use with iPhone, Mac, and turntable.
> Will the mojo be this one? Does it have an analog input?



Why would you need an analogue input?


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Scrum92 said:


> Why would you need an analogue input?


Turntable+headphone


----------



## jarnopp

y0da_cod3r said:


> Mojo lovers!
> I want an all around DAC/amp to use with iPhone, Mac, and turntable.
> Will the mojo be this one? Does it have an analog input?



Something like this could help:
https://www.project-audio.com/en/product/optical-box-e-phono/


----------



## dakanao

Just ordered the Jitterbug… There's also the Ifi iDefender 3.0 for slightly more cash, I wonder if that one would bring a more noticable improvement?

https://ifi-audio.com/products/idefender3-0/


----------



## Mediahound

dakanao said:


> Just ordered the Jitterbug… There's also the Ifi iDefender 3.0 for slightly more cash, I wonder if that one would bring a more noticable improvement?
> 
> https://ifi-audio.com/products/idefender3-0/



Rob Watts has said that ones  that reclock will degrade the audio but the jitterbug can be helpful.


----------



## dakanao

Mediahound said:


> Rob Watts has said that ones  that reclock will degrade the audio but the jitterbug can be helpful.


It doesn't state that it reclockes the signal, but that it breakes the ground loop noise..

I don't know if that would have more/a better effect than the Jitterbug


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> It doesn't state that it reclockes the signal, but that it breakes the ground loop noise..
> 
> I don't know if that would have more/a better effect than the Jitterbug



What makes you think you have ground loop noise?


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> What makes you think you have ground loop noise?


I don't know, I wanna see if I can improve the Mojo further by giving it a tiny bit less glare so that vocals come over more present


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> I don't know, I wanna see if I can improve the Mojo further by giving it a tiny bit less glare so that vocals come over more present



I've been listening to HD660 on Hugo2 and Mojo all week via optical, im really not having any problems with vocals at all.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> I've been listening to HD660 on Hugo2 and Mojo all week via optical, im really not having any problems with vocals at all.


Is there a way to use optical via laptop?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> Is there a way to use optical via laptop?



You need to see if it has SPDIF output. If not you can only use USB. I would avoid a USB to SPDIF converter box.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> You need to see if it has SPDIF output. If not you can only use USB. I would avoid a USB to SPDIF converter box.


Nope, it doesn't have that SPDIF output. So I'm stuck with USB


----------



## x RELIC x

S/PDiF specification includes both coaxial and optical so let's try to be specific. 

If the laptop has optical output as a 3.5mm mini optical jack then yes, you could purchase a 3.5mm optical mini to optical TOSlink cable to use with the Mojo. Otherwise it's USB as noted.


----------



## Deftone

x RELIC x said:


> S/PDiF specification includes both coaxial and optical so let's try to be specific.
> 
> If the laptop has optical output as a 3.5mm mini optical jack then yes, you could purchase a 3.5mm optical mini to optical TOSlink cable to use with the Mojo. Otherwise it's USB as noted.



Yes i should of been more specific but i have found those 3.5 mini opt to be uncommon and its usually just that standard toslink fixed on the side of laptops. Actually i think your much more likely to have one of those 3.5 toslink on macs, they dont seem to be very generous on the amount of outputs.


----------



## x RELIC x

Deftone said:


> Yes i should of been more specific but i have found those 3.5 mini opt to be uncommon and its usually just that standard toslink fixed on the side of laptops. Actually i think your much more likely to have one of those 3.5 toslink on macs, they dont seem to be very generous on the amount of outputs.



Yes, the 3.5mm would likely be for Apple laptops of old, but actually isn't included anymore. I also made an assumption regarding 3.5mm mini optical. In the end I just wanted to make sure that the S/PDiF question wasn't referring to coaxial as optical was asked initially.


----------



## nubye

Hi there, just wondering if  its normal to feel a current when you touch it, or even a mild shock (just enough to make your finger recoil a bit)? I've owned it for one day so it's still very new. It wasn't even warm when due to usage/charging as it had just been turned on. 

Notes about its connections: 

\-  It's connected to my amp via RCA and out to my stereo speakers


\-  It's connected to a micro usb charging port with trickle charge (no light) 


\-  It's also connected to the TV via optical cable for input

Could it be the cables or any of these connections are causing it as it doesn't seem right for a portable equipment to have that electric current going through you when touched? Any help from experienced users appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jarnopp

nubye said:


> Hi there, just wondering if  its normal to feel a current when you touch it, or even a mild shock (just enough to make your finger recoil a bit)? I've owned it for one day so it's still very new. It wasn't even warm when due to usage/charging as it had just been turned on.
> 
> Notes about its connections:
> 
> ...



That seems most likely. Maybe try each connection one at a time and see if you feel it with one in particular. It does not sound normal.


----------



## miketlse

nubye said:


> Hi there, just wondering if  its normal to feel a current when you touch it, or even a mild shock (just enough to make your finger recoil a bit)? I've owned it for one day so it's still very new. It wasn't even warm when due to usage/charging as it had just been turned on.
> 
> Notes about its connections:
> 
> ...


Read this post from Rob Watts


----------



## dakanao (Feb 12, 2019)

Thumbs up for the Jitterbug. It makes the Mojo more impactful in the bass, more liquid and smoother, yet at the same time I'm better able to hear compression and artifacts in a song than before.

In fact, I can even hear the uneven timing when not using ASIO.

This is with the HD 650 with Canare mini star quad cable


----------



## nubye

@miketlse thanks so much. This is accurate. 

Update: went to speak to an audio shop owner. He mentioned it was most likely the amp not being grounded sufficiently which is causing some leakage of some sort (I forgot the proper term). He sold me a simple grounding cable to connect to a power source and this should do the trick. It worked!


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Would a fancy high dollar moon audio usb-c to micro-usb OTG cable do anything in regards to shielding out some cellular interference from my Pixel 3 XL? I don’t want to waste money on a cable that expensive if it doesn’t shield or blog out the EMI any better than the cheap cable I am using now.


----------



## Alcarinquei

I boought a cable from peno audio (usb-c to micro-usb silver) I had the impressions that it helped with EMI but I think the headphone or IEM cables pick-up the most of EMI so while I have the impressions that it did improve something, it isn't perfect at all. Make sure that you have a good headphone cable first I would say. Or if you have a longer cable, and find a comfortable and practical way not to stack them on top of each other, that might actually help more.


----------



## miketlse

y2jdmbfan said:


> Would a fancy high dollar moon audio usb-c to micro-usb OTG cable do anything in regards to shielding out some cellular interference from my Pixel 3 XL? I don’t want to waste money on a cable that expensive if it doesn’t shield or blog out the EMI any better than the cheap cable I am using now.


Adding a clip on ferrite to the cable is another popular solution for RFI. It normally costs maybe one or two dollars, so is a cheap solution to test first.


----------



## calbu

y2jdmbfan said:


> Would a fancy high dollar moon audio usb-c to micro-usb OTG cable do anything in regards to shielding out some cellular interference from my Pixel 3 XL? I don’t want to waste money on a cable that expensive if it doesn’t shield or blog out the EMI any better than the cheap cable I am using now.



I have a serious EMI/RFI in my phone->mojo setup. I replaced the mojo cable with a cheap metallic otg adapter and a shielded USB cable with 2 clip-on ferrites at each end. The 3D effect has returned and the harshness has  disappeared so far. YMMV


----------



## originalsnuffy

I have not checked in on this thread in a while.

Is there talk about a Chord Mojo II yet?    Seems like a smaller unit with balanced is called for.   Also one that runs cooler.


----------



## Mediahound (Feb 13, 2019)

originalsnuffy said:


> I have not checked in on this thread in a while.
> 
> Is there talk about a Chord Mojo II yet?    Seems like a smaller unit with balanced is called for.   Also one that runs cooler.



Nope. Balanced is not better.

From Chord:



Mojo ideas said:


> Hello I have posted about this some time ago
> The primary reason many Dacs have a balanced internal topology is try to overcome switching noise that has been induced into the Dac chips substrate. Balanced circuitry though causes other distortions that should be avoided. Chord Dacs have no substrate switching noise because the switching elements are seperated from the FPGA and more importantly from the analogue circuitry. So because we don't use standard Dac chips that can suffer from these problems. Therefore we do not have no need to used a balanced internal topology so we don't!


----------



## haoyuan

originalsnuffy said:


> I have not checked in on this thread in a while.
> 
> Is there talk about a Chord Mojo II yet?    Seems like a smaller unit with balanced is called for.   Also one that runs cooler.


Well they’ve got to sell their 100k units first.


----------



## Deftone

Even though I’d like to see it myself I doubt a new FPGA is ready to make a Mojo successor.


----------



## dakanao

Just wow, I used a very cheap 5 dollar ebay cable on my HD 650 with the shielded Monoprice ferrite choke usb cable and Jitterbug, and it was like I was using the Canare mini star quad cable, before I got the Jitterbug and the shielded cable, yet the sound was even cleaner with the new setup!

Now the vocals and bass are as present as ever, and the price of the Mojo justifies the sound now. It's crazy how much the shielded ferrite USB cable and Jitterbug clean up the sound. 

I HIGHLY recommend ferrite chokes and the Jitterbug, if you're using laptop USB as a source. It just makes the Mojo that much more cleaner and engaging


----------



## UNOE

I can't find the post that said how to achieve 2v line out or 2.4v line out?   How many clicks down?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> Just wow, I used a very cheap 5 dollar ebay cable on my HD 650 with the shielded Monoprice ferrite choke usb cable and Jitterbug, and it was like I was using the Canare mini star quad cable, before I got the Jitterbug and the shielded cable, yet the sound was even cleaner with the new setup!
> 
> Now the vocals and bass are as present as ever, and the price of the Mojo justifies the sound now. It's crazy how much the shielded ferrite USB cable and Jitterbug clean up the sound.
> 
> I HIGHLY recommend ferrite chokes and the Jitterbug, if you're using laptop USB as a source. It just makes the Mojo that much more cleaner and engaging



If anything i would have thought that that the ferrites would make the vocals darker and richer by taking a bit of the edge off the treble which would otherwise give the impression of brighter and more forward vocals. When i switched to opitcal the sound became a touch darker and treble was not in the spotlight as much.


----------



## x RELIC x (Feb 14, 2019)

UNOE said:


> I can't find the post that said how to achieve 2v line out or 2.4v line out?   How many clicks down?



4 clicks down from line level mode=1.9V.

Caution, this will now be remembered when powered off so adjust before plugging in headphones.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> If anything i would have thought that that the ferrites would make the vocals darker and richer by taking a bit of the edge off the treble which would otherwise give the impression of brighter and more forward vocals. When i switched to opitcal the sound became a touch darker and treble was not in the spotlight as much.


While the whole sound is smoother, it's not darker and actually easier now to hear the vocals than before, giving them a more forward, stronger presence. Same with the bass response, which was lackluster before the Jitterbug and ferrite core cable.


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> While the whole sound is smoother, it's not darker and actually easier now to hear the vocals than before, giving them a more forward, stronger presence. Same with the bass response, which was lackluster before the Jitterbug and ferrite core cable.



Are you outputting a bitperfect signal to Mojo?


----------



## dakanao (Feb 14, 2019)

Deftone said:


> Are you outputting a bitperfect signal to Mojo?


I'm outputting both bitperfect and just via the browser using the same sample rate of the song I'm playing via the settings, but fixed 32 bit depth. Strangely 32 bits sounds cleaner than 24 and 16 bits on the browser, don't know why.

Both sound great now, while bitperfect still sounds the best (obviously)


----------



## Scrum92

dakanao said:


> I HIGHLY recommend ferrite chokes and the Jitterbug, if you're using laptop USB as a source. It just makes the Mojo that much more cleaner and engaging



Whilst this is great for cheaper, not-so-well shielded cables it may in fact be detrimental to well shielded cables. Cables like the QED Reference and Supra are already well shielded and introducing additional shielding by way of ferrite chokes may have a negative effect on sound.

_*Note!* Be careful in the use of ferrites. Not all ferrites are tuned correctly to be used with this high frequency data transfer cable without changing the electrical proporties of the cable to the point where the data transfer is corrupted and/or slowed down. This is a general notification for all digital interconnects. We have encountered HDMI cables not coming even close to the original excellent performance, thanks to later added ferrites with the benign intention of reducing RFI._

Source


----------



## UNOE (Feb 15, 2019)

x RELIC x said:


> 4 clicks down from line level mode=1.9V.
> 
> Caution, this will now be remembered when powered off so adjust before plugging in headphones.


Thanks, dark purple then. is around 2v.  2 click is around 2.4v


----------



## 435279

I found this little USB to optical/coax (it has I2C audio out too) digital adaptor on Amazon. Mojo has always definitely sounded better using its optical input to me and it seems to eliminate the RF noise that can be an issue with Mojo. This is more trans-portable than fully portable but with a bag to put it in I suppose you could call it portable. 


 Its given me my Mojo back.


----------



## krismusic

Just got back from running a blind test with a switch box between Mojo and iPhone dongle. Result. No discernable difference.


----------



## Dana Reed

krismusic said:


> Just got back from running a blind test with a switch box between Mojo and iPhone dongle. Result. No discernable difference.


iPhone dongle measures pretty well.  Can’t really drive a lot of full sized cans though.


----------



## krismusic

Dana Reed said:


> iPhone dongle measures pretty well.  Can’t really drive a lot of full sized cans though.


It didn't do a bad job of the 600's at all.I was very surprised. A little more headroom would be good but a simple amp would provide that.


----------



## ZappaMan

krismusic said:


> Just got back from running a blind test with a switch box between Mojo and iPhone dongle. Result. No discernable difference.


I’m surprised, coukd be the side of the bed you got out of.
iPhone I score at 3, mojo I score at 9 (relatively). 
I know nothing, but I do believe; the act of engaging in the test, causes stress which destroy the brains ability to hear.
I recount my excellent story, you know the one, that day I forgot my mojo, was listening to some jazz on my iPhone, thought to myself, you know what, this is pretty good; maybe all this mojo isn’t necessary.
Then my wife dropped my mojo down to me, I was completely shocked at the difference. I was now hearing realistic timbre of instruments that raised the level of engagement hugely.
I wasn’t expecting this, it just happened. If I’d have set it up as a test, it wouldn’t have been so profound, or maybe I’d not have detected it.
Also reminds me of auditioning mojo, I couldn’t really hear any difference.
Over the next few weeks I stayed up till 3am every night, as it was in fact a revelation to me.
Ymmv.


----------



## maxh22

It’s not just how Mojo sounds, but how Mojo makes you feel that’s most important. There were times I forced myself to listen to the iPhone dongle and even though it sounded fine I found myself a lot less engaged in the music and wanted to do something else.


----------



## Deftone

krismusic said:


> Just got back from running a blind test with a switch box between Mojo and iPhone dongle. Result. No discernable difference.



I used to be in that camp as well but I no longer believe in quick AB switching because from many of my own experiences ive learned it takes time adjust to a sound. Same happened with the 650 and 660S, at first i thought they were too close sounding to tell apart, then i went back to 650 after 2 weeks and was very disappointed with the muddy and slow sound i had grew to love.


----------



## krismusic

maxh22 said:


> It’s not just how Mojo sounds, but how Mojo makes you feel that’s most important. There were times I forced myself to listen to the iPhone dongle and even though it sounded fine I found myself a lot less engaged in the music and wanted to do something else.


I have spent four year listening to Mojo convinced of that. I call expectation bias and placebo. Put simply, wishful thinking.


----------



## Deftone

krismusic said:


> I have spent four year listening to Mojo convinced of that. I call expectation bias and placebo. Put simply, wishful thinking.



You couldnt hear any difference at all of using mojo soley for 4 years and then using iphone dongle?


----------



## krismusic

Deftone said:


> You couldnt hear any difference at all of using mojo soley for 4 years and then using iphone dongle?


That is what I am saying. I guess maybe if I enjoy the phone as much will be proof. Certainly in AB testing today, absolutely no difference in sound or emotion b


----------



## Deftone

Your a lucky dude then i guess, you will get to save a lot of money.


----------



## karmapolice

Hi,

Using chord mojo and poly to preamp and using audioquest mini to rca adapter for that..

Does going to a direct mini to rca cable such as AQ Victoria provide better still.sound?

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Deftone

karmapolice said:


> Hi,
> 
> Using chord mojo and poly to preamp and using audioquest mini to rca adapter for that..
> 
> ...



I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## dakanao

krismusic said:


> Just got back from running a blind test with a switch box between Mojo and iPhone dongle. Result. No discernable difference.


Honestly, before I got the Audioquest Jitterbug and ferrite choke USB cable, the Mojo wasn't that much better than my laptop onboard soundcard. Yeah it was better, but not WAY better like the price would suggest.

My laptop soundcard was even smoother and more full bodied at the vocals, while the Mojo was better everywhere else.

However, with the Jitterbug and cable, my immediate thought was ''I understand why it's priced that way now''. The sound is just one of realism now, and extremely smooth at that. Just addicting, worthy of endgame.

I first thought to myself ''Well, my laptop is from 2017, so the additional USB noise can't make that much of a difference?'' but no, it just made that much of a positive improvement.


----------



## JulienS

For me, the Jitterbug totally killed the sound, it made it bright, with a digital glare, bleah!


----------



## JulienS

krismusic said:


> That is what I am saying. I guess maybe if I enjoy the phone as much will be proof. Certainly in AB testing today, absolutely no difference in sound or emotion b



Wow, happy man there, then...


----------



## maxh22 (Feb 17, 2019)

krismusic said:


> I have spent four year listening to Mojo convinced of that. I call expectation bias and placebo. Put simply, wishful thinking.



It’s not wishful thinking , it’s my personal truth even though you may not agree with it. And that’s perfectly fine that you don’t, my opinion remains the same


----------



## ZappaMan

krismusic said:


> I have spent four year listening to Mojo convinced of that. I call expectation bias and placebo. Put simply, wishful thinking.


Do you regret the last four years? It sounds fairly tragic.
Maybe your hearings a bit messed up due to a cold or something in the recent past?
Keep the faith kris.  
Don’t become a member of the sound of science forum, there’s still hope for you.
We’re here for you, after this crisis passes.  We’ll always be here for you. 
Can I purchase your mojo (mates rates) for my brother as I’d love him to enjoy it like I enjoy mine ?


----------



## Deftone

I tried this jitterbug + usb with 6 ferrites and not very impressed, a tad brighter and coarse compared to opticals smoothness I’m so used to, it even brought sibilance in to vocals so I did not want to keep it. Each to their own as long as were enjoying it doesn’t matter how you set it up.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> I tried this jitterbug + usb with 6 ferrites and not very impressed, a tad brighter and coarse compared to opticals smoothness I’m so used to, it even brought sibilance in to vocals so I did not want to keep it. Each to their own as long as were enjoying it doesn’t matter how you set it up.


Have you compared the Jitterbug + 6 ferrites to direct in the USB port with no ferrites?


----------



## krismusic

ZappaMan said:


> Do you regret the last four years? It sounds fairly tragic.
> Maybe your hearings a bit messed up due to a cold or something in the recent past?
> Keep the faith kris.
> Don’t become a member of the sound of science forum, there’s still hope for you.
> ...


Ha! No I don't regret the last four years. I will probably still use my Mojo. It's a lovely little thing. I don't think I will be selling it.


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> Have you compared the Jitterbug + 6 ferrites to direct in the USB port with no ferrites?



I haven’t listen to it like that for a long time but I will try straight usb no jitterbug and no ferrite.


----------



## dakanao

Scrum92 said:


> Whilst this is great for cheaper, not-so-well shielded cables it may in fact be detrimental to well shielded cables. Cables like the QED Reference and Supra are already well shielded and introducing additional shielding by way of ferrite chokes may have a negative effect on sound.
> 
> _*Note!* Be careful in the use of ferrites. Not all ferrites are tuned correctly to be used with this high frequency data transfer cable without changing the electrical proporties of the cable to the point where the data transfer is corrupted and/or slowed down. This is a general notification for all digital interconnects. We have encountered HDMI cables not coming even close to the original excellent performance, thanks to later added ferrites with the benign intention of reducing RFI._
> 
> Source


Is there a way to know if I have enough ferrites on my cable?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> Is there a way to know if I have enough ferrites on my cable?



I think the only way is to use opitcal as a reference and then stop adding ferrites when they match SQ but I know your unable to do that so I would probably suggest keep adding more until you can no longer hear a change but I still find it strange your laptop running on battery would have such a noisy usb it’s usualy high power/ gaming desktop PCs.


----------



## Jmask5

I decided to try a blind AB test with Mojo and the iphone dongle and I noticed a difference right away. I am using the D7000 headphone btw. I thought just in case I am biased I let my wife try it as well. Same thing told her to close her eyes while switches between them. She noticed the mojo the voice was closer and cleaner. That's what she said anyway.  

The first time I ever heard the mojo I was testing out the Shure SE846. I tested them first from the dongle and thought they were okay in comparison with my Westone 3s. Then I saw the mojo on the table and asked to try with that. I thought it sounded better so I ended up not buying the Shure because I thought they should sound amazing right out of my phone and bought the Mojo instead.


----------



## dakanao

Hey, so I have this USB cable:

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5457

It says it's shielded, but obviously I don't know how well shielded, and it has 1 ferrite choke to go with it.

I've added 2 extra feritte chokes; one directly after the USB A connection, and one in the middle of the cable.

Is this enough to get it shielded even better, without taking out the original response, or is taking out the one in the middle better?


----------



## Scrum92

dakanao said:


> Hey, so I have this USB cable:
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5457
> 
> ...



I would suggest that it is sufficiently shielded without additional ferrite chokes. I don't entirely understand the science (I'm no electrical engineer!) but given the advice on the Supra website, I would _personally _remove the extra chokes.


----------



## 40760 (Feb 20, 2019)

Just confirmed that I get a constant electric shock when I use metal earphones with my Mojo. I'm pretty sure it's not static discharge as I live in an area of high humidity, and using that same few metal earphones with other sources doesn't get me the shocks.

I couldn't be sure if it's the replacement battery or new USB cable that's causing this, as I'm sure I haven't had this issue before. Anyone with a similar experience?

I don't know if its damaging to any of my earphones or the Mojo itself, but it's definitely causing pain to my ears. So I will avoid using it, until I can find a solution.


----------



## JaZZ

palestofwhite said:


> Just confirmed that I get a constant electric shock when I use metal earphones with my Mojo. I'm pretty sure it's not static discharge as I live in an area of high humidity, and using that same few metal earphones with other sources doesn't get me the shocks.
> 
> I couldn't be sure if it's the replacement battery or new USB cable that's causing this, as I'm sure I haven't had this issue before. Anyone with a similar experience?


I get some sort of electrical shock with my Campfire IEMs – depending on the conductivity of the bottom that I stand on (concrete on the balcony is worst) –, but only if one device in the chain is connected with the mains. Additionally there's some strange hum during the decompression phase right after insertion. 

Are you sure you get the shocks with pure battery operation?


----------



## 40760

JaZZ said:


> I get some sort of electrical shock with my Campfire IEMs – depending on the conductivity of the bottom that I stand on (concrete on the balcony is worst) –, but only if one device in the chain is connected with the mains. Additionally there's some strange hum during the decompression phase right after insertion.
> 
> Are you sure you get the shocks with pure battery operation?



My Mojo is always charging as I use it as a desktop solution. The funny thing is, I got an electric shock right just now, with my earphones plugged directly to a Macbook Pro that's connected to the mains. Could this mean that my multi-plug power adapter is not grounded well? Now I can't seem to pinpoint and I'm not even sure if it's the Mojo.

I read that it might be the clothes I'm wearing that's rubbing the cable and causing this. The relative humidity at my area is 70 to 80% and I hardly experience any static shocks.


----------



## JaZZ

From your description I'm rather sure that you experience the same phenomenon as myself. It's not static charge from your clothes, it's the contact to the mains. I have tried to get an explanation from CA's helpdesk, but no chance: The guy there refused to understand my problem, despite several attempts from my part. BTW, I use grounded cables and plugs everywhere the effect appears, so it doesn't seem to be a matter of lacking ground either. In the first instance it's the metal housing of the IEMs that's responsible for it, but from there on I'm at a loss.


----------



## 40760 (Feb 20, 2019)

JaZZ said:


> From your description I'm rather sure that you experience the same phenomenon as myself. It's not static charge from your clothes, it's the contact to the mains. I have tried to get an explanation from CA's helpdesk, but no chance: The guy there refused to understand my problem, despite several attempts from my part. BTW, I use grounded cables and plugs everywhere the effect appears, so it doesn't seem to be a matter of lacking ground either. In the first instance it's the metal housing of the IEMs that's responsible for it, but from there on I'm at a loss.



I had the same feeling as you, but I couldn't single out the cause because all 3 of my metal earphones are exhibiting this issue. We adopt the UK 3-pin grounded plugs in my country and my multi-plug has added surge protection for use with electronic devices. Do you happen to have any metal shell earphones that doesn't have this issue? I'm assuming it can't be that all 3 of my metal earphones are wired wrongly or defective. Guess I'll have to stick with plastic shell earphones for desktop usage and the metal ones with mobile devices, since there's nothing that can be done to fix the main power source.


----------



## JaZZ (Feb 20, 2019)

palestofwhite said:


> Do you happen to have any metal shell earphones that doesn't have this issue?


Yes, ideed: One driver of my two Andromeda pairs doesn't show the issue; so out of two Atlas and four Andromeda drivers five do it, one doesn't. Almost forgot: The FiiO EX1 isn't affected either.

Workaround at home: Place a thick floormat below your feet (and avoid metallic seats).


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

palestofwhite said:


> My Mojo is always charging as I use it as a desktop solution. The funny thing is, I got an electric shock right just now, with my earphones plugged directly to a Macbook Pro that's connected to the mains. Could this mean that my multi-plug power adapter is not grounded well? Now I can't seem to pinpoint and I'm not even sure if it's the Mojo.
> 
> I read that it might be the clothes I'm wearing that's rubbing the cable and causing this. The relative humidity at my area is 70 to 80% and I hardly experience any static shocks.


Get a three pronged adapter like this for your macbook pro.


----------



## Scrum92

palestofwhite said:


> Just confirmed that I get a constant electric shock when I use metal earphones with my Mojo. I'm pretty sure it's not static discharge as I live in an area of high humidity, and using that same few metal earphones with other sources doesn't get me the shocks.
> 
> I couldn't be sure if it's the replacement battery or new USB cable that's causing this, as I'm sure I haven't had this issue before. Anyone with a similar experience?
> 
> I don't know if its damaging to any of my earphones or the Mojo itself, but it's definitely causing pain to my ears. So I will avoid using it, until I can find a solution.



Crikey, that doesn't sound good. One to raise with Chord I would suggest.


----------



## JaZZ

Scrum92 said:


> Crikey, that doesn't sound good. One to raise with Chord I would suggest.


We're already further than that. It's not the Mojo's fault.


----------



## Scrum92

JaZZ said:


> We're already further than that. It's not the Mojo's fault.



My bad.


----------



## Slaphead

ZappaMan said:


> Do you regret the last four years? It sounds fairly tragic.
> Maybe your hearings a bit messed up due to a cold or something in the recent past?
> Keep the faith kris.
> Don’t become a member of the sound of science forum, there’s still hope for you.
> ...



I can confirm the same as @krismusic. Basically I've found that any IEM or headphone that works well within the voltage and current delivery limits of the the Apple dongle sounds identical on the Mojo. Where the Mojo kicks in is with high impedance headphones requiring a lot of voltage, or very low impedance IEMs which require a lot of current. These can sound a tad dull and un-dynamic on the Apple dongle.

In fact in my tests with Beyer DT1990s with 250Ω impedance it was a case of Mojo = Fiio E17 = Dragonfly Red > iPhone dongle. The only DAC that I have that was noticeably better was the ADI-2 DAC which provided a better scale and separation making the others sound a touch congested by comparison, but you'd only really notice it doing direct A/B.


----------



## ZappaMan

Slaphead said:


> I can confirm the same as @krismusic. Basically I've found that any IEM or headphone that works well within the voltage and current delivery limits of the the Apple dongle sounds identical on the Mojo. Where the Mojo kicks in is with high impedance headphones requiring a lot of voltage, or very low impedance IEMs which require a lot of current. These can sound a tad dull and un-dynamic on the Apple dongle.
> 
> In fact in my tests with Beyer DT1990s with 250Ω impedance it was a case of Mojo = Fiio E17 = Dragonfly Red > iPhone dongle. The only DAC that I have that was noticeably better was the ADI-2 DAC which provided a better scale and separation making the others sound a touch congested by comparison, but you'd only really notice it doing direct A/B.


Cool, I’m not sure I follow, are you saying they sound identical, as in iPhone vs mojo?


----------



## Slaphead

ZappaMan said:


> Cool, I’m not sure I follow, are you saying they sound identical, as in iPhone vs mojo?



Yes, as long as the HPs or IEMs can be driven within a power envelope that's inside the limits of both the Apple dongle and the Mojo.


----------



## ZappaMan

Slaphead said:


> Yes, as long as the HPs or IEMs can be driven within a power envelope that's inside the limits of both the Apple dongle and the Mojo.


Cool, what is the apple dongle ? The lightning to 3.5 connector ?


----------



## x RELIC x

palestofwhite said:


> Guess I'll have to stick with plastic shell earphones for desktop usage and the metal ones with mobile devices, since there's nothing that can be done to fix the main power source.



Can you not just unplug the Mojo when it doesn’t need a charge? Would be _much_ better for the health of the battery and would eliminate the shock issue. A minor thing compared to not using gear you like IMO.


----------



## 40760

x RELIC x said:


> Can you not just unplug the Mojo when it doesn’t need a charge? Would be _much_ better for the health of the battery and would eliminate the shock issue. A minor thing compared to not using gear you like IMO.



I'll try running it on battery when my ears feel better.

Another thing I'll do is to try a 3-pin iPad Charger with the Mojo and feeding it via optical from my laptop.


----------



## 435279

palestofwhite said:


> I'll try running it on battery when my ears feel better.
> 
> Another thing I'll do is to try a 3-pin iPad Charger with the Mojo and feeding it via optical from my laptop.



That's the best option and gives you the best possible sound quality too.


----------



## 40760

Using my metal earphones with Mojo running on battery not giving me the shocks. I think I'll just continue in this manner.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> I think the only way is to use opitcal as a reference and then stop adding ferrites when they match SQ but I know your unable to do that so I would probably suggest keep adding more until you can no longer hear a change but I still find it strange your laptop running on battery would have such a noisy usb it’s usualy high power/ gaming desktop PCs.


I think jt's because of the laptop screen that causes a lot of noise in the USB


----------



## gc335

Does anyone know if the Chord Mojo with the Accessory pack USB module attachment fits in the Mojo/Poly case?  The Mojo/USB Module length looks like it is about the same as the Mojo/Poly.

I just want know if the Mojo/Poly case will work for me.


----------



## ZappaMan

gc335 said:


> Does anyone know if the Chord Mojo with the Accessory pack USB module attachment fits in the Mojo/Poly case?  The Mojo/USB Module length looks like it is about the same as the Mojo/Poly.
> 
> I just want know if the Mojo/Poly case will work for me.


Doubt it very much as there is just a few millimetres of free space inside


----------



## gc335

ZappaMan said:


> Doubt it very much as there is just a few millimetres of free space inside


As long as the length is about the same or just under I should be ok.   They look identical in size.  I'm not looking to use the module and the poly.  I would just have the Mojo and the Module.  I don't own a poly.


----------



## gc335

Is there anyone out there that has the Poly and the Chord Accessory pack?  Can you give me the length of the Mojo with the Accessory Pack USB Module as well as the Mojo with Poly attached.

I really appreciate your help!!!! Thanks!


----------



## miketlse

gc335 said:


> Does anyone know if the Chord Mojo with the Accessory pack USB module attachment fits in the Mojo/Poly case?  The Mojo/USB Module length looks like it is about the same as the Mojo/Poly.
> 
> I just want know if the Mojo/Poly case will work for me.


Yes
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-49#post-13169630


----------



## gc335

miketlse said:


> Yes
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-☆-poly-☆-wireless-microsd-module-for-mojo-☆★►useful-info-on-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-49#post-13169630


Awesome!!! Exactly what I needed.  Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## karmapolice (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi,

Anyone have trouble with some 3.55mm cables not fitting into the chord mojo headphone plug....I am trying the wireworld 3.55mm to Rca nano platinum cable to listen thru my home stereo and only goes in about 2/3 the way ...plays but unlikely outputting the entire signal....never knew there there variable length 3.55mm minijack plugs


----------



## Scrum92

karmapolice said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone have trouble with some 3.55mm cables not fitting into the chord mojo headphone plug....I am trying the wireworld 3.55mm to Rca nano platinum cable to listen thru my home stereo and only goes in about 2/3 the way ...plays but unlikely outputting the entire signal....never knew there there variable length 3.55mm minijack plugs



I think that if the "entire" signal wasn't going through, you'd sure know about it.


----------



## Nosce Te Ipsum (Feb 23, 2019)

Does the mojo remembers also the 4 clicks down (1.9V) in line out mode when I turn it off then on again? I don't need every time I turn it on to redo the 4 clicks down, is that correct?


----------



## rbalcom

karmapolice said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone have trouble with some 3.55mm cables not fitting into the chord mojo headphone plug....I am trying the wireworld 3.55mm to Rca nano platinum cable to listen thru my home stereo and only goes in about 2/3 the way ...plays but unlikely outputting the entire signal....never knew there there variable length 3.55mm minijack plugs









It looks like the reason it only goes in about 2/3 is the change in plug diameter that you can see in the picture. Clearly that is the design of their mini jack plug, although I'm not sure why.


----------



## DBaldock9

rbalcom said:


> It looks like the reason it only goes in about 2/3 is the change in plug diameter that you can see in the picture. Clearly that is the design of their mini jack plug, although I'm not sure why.



It's to allow the plug to clear phone cases.


----------



## jarnopp

Nosce Te Ipsum said:


> Does the mojo remembers also the 4 clicks down (1.9V) in line out mode when I turn it off then on again? I don't need every time I turn it on to redo the 4 clicks down, is that correct?



Yes. Whenever you change the volume with the buttons, the Mojo will remember the setting when turned off and on again. The only time the setting will not be remembered is if you turn it on while holding down both volume balls (“line out” aka 3V).  If you then don’t touch the volume and turn it off/prior setting I’ll be recalled. Best to look before playing when turned on!


----------



## ankuse

Just bought a new mojo a few days ago and will mainly be using it on the go. However, I wanted to try it out on my home system and had a question re: line level out.  I was scanning thru the FAQ and noticed that we can do 3v or 1.9v out, any specific reason to use one vs the other for hooking it up to my preamp/amp other then sensitivity of volume control.  I have a NAD 375BEE.
Thanks


----------



## x RELIC x

ankuse said:


> Just bought a new mojo a few days ago and will mainly be using it on the go. However, I wanted to try it out on my home system and had a question re: line level out.  I was scanning thru the FAQ and noticed that we can do 3v or 1.9v out, any specific reason to use one vs the other for hooking it up to my preamp/amp other then sensitivity of volume control.  I have a NAD 375BEE.
> Thanks



For some amps 3V is too 'hot' and it will clip. A more popular input for amps is 2V so 4 clicks down will get you there (1.9V), but this will now be remembered so lower the volume before plugging in headphones.


----------



## harpo1 (Feb 24, 2019)

ankuse said:


> Just bought a new mojo a few days ago and will mainly be using it on the go. However, I wanted to try it out on my home system and had a question re: line level out.  I was scanning thru the FAQ and noticed that we can do 3v or 1.9v out, any specific reason to use one vs the other for hooking it up to my preamp/amp other then sensitivity of volume control.  I have a NAD 375BEE.
> Thanks


Well since your NAD will handle up to 8 VRMS I'd use 3V.  When you hold both the volume buttons when powering on the mojo it is set to 3volts.  When you power it off after using it this way it reverts back to the previous volume level prior to setting it to line level.  If you do the 1.9v it's remembers this level when you power down and can damage your hearing and gear if you are using sensitive IEM's the next time you use it.


----------



## ankuse

Thanks. Just to be clear, if i set it down to 1.9v, and it remembers for the next time i turn it on, do I need to do any other adjustment prior to using my headphones, other than turning down the volume.


----------



## harpo1

ankuse said:


> Thanks. Just to be clear, if i set it down to 1.9v, and it remembers for the next time i turn it on, do I need to do any other adjustment prior to using my headphones, other than turning down the volume.


Nope.  Just don't forget to turn the volume down.


----------



## miketlse

ankuse said:


> Thanks. Just to be clear, if i set it down to 1.9v, and it remembers for the next time i turn it on, do I need to do any other adjustment prior to using my headphones, other than turning down the volume.


Selecting line out is just a short cut to 3V, but the mojo will not remember this 3V when you next power up.
If you have selected line out, and then adjust the volume up or down, the mojo will revert back into normal mode, and remember the volume when you switch off.
So if you select 1.9V, the mojo volume will be at 1.9V the next time you switch on. The only adjustment that you have to do is reduce the volume to an appropriate level for your headphones, but you are free to choose whether to do this before you switch off, or just after switching on - but remember to do it before you insert your headphones, to avoid any risk of damage to your headphones or hearing.


----------



## GreenBow

dakanao said:


> Thumbs up for the Jitterbug. It makes the Mojo more impactful in the bass, more liquid and smoother, yet at the same time I'm better able to hear compression and artifacts in a song than before.
> 
> In fact, I can even hear the uneven timing when not using ASIO.
> 
> This is with the HD 650 with Canare mini star quad cable



I liked the JitterBug on the Mojo. I kept it on the cable after I bought Hugo 2, and it's not feeding Hugo 2. Hugo 2 doesn't need it because it's RF filtered, but old habits die hard.


----------



## GreenBow

ZappaMan said:


> I’m surprised, coukd be the side of the bed you got out of.
> iPhone I score at 3, mojo I score at 9 (relatively).
> I know nothing, but I do believe; the act of engaging in the test, causes stress which destroy the brains ability to hear.
> I recount my excellent story, you know the one, that day I forgot my mojo, was listening to some jazz on my iPhone, thought to myself, you know what, this is pretty good; maybe all this mojo isn’t necessary.
> ...



I get like that with my Sony ZX300. I know it's not perfect, but it's a brilliant package by itself. Then I plug my Mojo in, and it's a complete other level of clarity, detail, and drive.


----------



## GreenBow

JulienS said:


> For me, the Jitterbug totally killed the sound, it made it bright, with a digital glare, bleah!



That's strange because it did the opposite for me. It warmed and calmed the sound, making it more solid, and very like optical which is sort of the benchmark.


----------



## dakanao

Scrum92 said:


> Whilst this is great for cheaper, not-so-well shielded cables it may in fact be detrimental to well shielded cables. Cables like the QED Reference and Supra are already well shielded and introducing additional shielding by way of ferrite chokes may have a negative effect on sound.
> 
> _*Note!* Be careful in the use of ferrites. Not all ferrites are tuned correctly to be used with this high frequency data transfer cable without changing the electrical proporties of the cable to the point where the data transfer is corrupted and/or slowed down. This is a general notification for all digital interconnects. We have encountered HDMI cables not coming even close to the original excellent performance, thanks to later added ferrites with the benign intention of reducing RFI._
> 
> Source


What difference would I notice in the sound by adding too much ferrites? Like more harshness?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> What difference would I notice in the sound by adding too much ferrites? Like more harshness?



No its supposed to remove harshness caused by hf noise but a lot of ferrites on sale dont specify the frequencies they are targeting.


----------



## 40760

JaZZ said:


> I get some sort of electrical shock with my Campfire IEMs – depending on the conductivity of the bottom that I stand on (concrete on the balcony is worst) –, but only if one device in the chain is connected with the mains. Additionally there's some strange hum during the decompression phase right after insertion.
> 
> Are you sure you get the shocks with pure battery operation?



I just find it very odd. I still cannot pin point the cause of this in the chain of equipment and I'm pretty sure we're having the same issues, though mine only happened quite recently. I'm even starting to wonder if it's because of how the earphones are made or connected inside which is touching the metal shells to be causing this? All 3 of my metal earphones are Chinese made. I've since switched back to using plastic shell earphones, until I can find a definite fix.

Using my metal earphones off mobile devices that are not charging definitely doesn't give me the issue. The 2nd time I used the Mojo on battery gave me a slight shock, though I might be imagining things, because my ears are still painful from the previous shocks and I'm getting paranoid from the anticipation of future shocks. I think I'll have to let my ear fully recover before attempting again.

Your explanation of having issues with the mains is on the top of the list now, and I've read that maybe something else that's plugged to the mains is causing this grounding issue. I might even swap out the multi plug to another one soon.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> No its supposed to remove harshness caused by hf noise but a lot of ferrites on sale dont specify the frequencies they are targeting.


I have these ones. They look like they're made for hf noise.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E5E5IY4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Scrum92

dakanao said:


> What difference would I notice in the sound by adding too much ferrites? Like more harshness?



As other posters have said, different ferrites may target different frequencies. 

Question: are you experiencing RF and/or EMI when not using any additional chokes?


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

palestofwhite said:


> I just find it very odd. I still cannot pin point the cause of this in the chain of equipment and I'm pretty sure we're having the same issues, though mine only happened quite recently. I'm even starting to wonder if it's because of how the earphones are made or connected inside which is touching the metal shells to be causing this? All 3 of my metal earphones are Chinese made. I've since switched back to using plastic shell earphones, until I can find a definite fix.
> 
> Using my metal earphones off mobile devices that are not charging definitely doesn't give me the issue. The 2nd time I used the Mojo on battery gave me a slight shock, though I might be imagining things, because my ears are still painful from the previous shocks and I'm getting paranoid from the anticipation of future shocks. I think I'll have to let my ear fully recover before attempting again.
> 
> Your explanation of having issues with the mains is on the top of the list now, and I've read that maybe something else that's plugged to the mains is causing this grounding issue. I might even swap out the multi plug to another one soon.



It's your macbook pro, that is not grounded properly when charging. Even though you are using 3-pronged adapter, the power adapter should also be three pronged with ground-pin.
You need to have this extension cable,
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK122LL/A/power-adapter-extension-cable
or an adapter that can replace the two-pins on you power brick, like this
https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Macbook-Airport-Electric-two-pins/dp/B007S1B0A8


----------



## 40760

mathi8vadhanan said:


> It's your macbook pro, that is not grounded properly when charging. Even though you are using 3-pronged adapter, the power adapter should also be three pronged with ground-pin.
> You need to have this extension cable,
> https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK122LL/A/power-adapter-extension-cable
> or an adapter that can replace the two-pins on you power brick, like this
> https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-Macbook-Airport-Electric-two-pins/dp/B007S1B0A8



I've alway used the extended 3 prong power cord with my MBP. Even the 3 prong adapter in the 2nd link you've provided is actually not grounded. Only the long one is.


----------



## headfry (Feb 26, 2019)

Slaphead said:


> I can confirm the same as @krismusic. Basically I've found that any IEM or headphone that works well within the voltage and current delivery limits of the the Apple dongle sounds identical on the Mojo. Where the Mojo kicks in is with high impedance headphones requiring a lot of voltage, or very low impedance IEMs which require a lot of current. These can sound a tad dull and un-dynamic on the Apple dongle.
> 
> In fact in my tests with Beyer DT1990s with 250Ω impedance it was a case of Mojo = Fiio E17 = Dragonfly Red > iPhone dongle.
> The only DAC that I have that was noticeably better was the ADI-2 DAC which provided a better scale and separation
> making the others sound a touch congested by comparison, but you'd only really notice it doing direct A/B.



============================================================
I find this very interesting, and in direct contradiction to at least one reply given by another person
here over a year ago that the apple dongle
sounds "thin" compared with the Mojo and even
when compared with other phones and other reasonable priced players.

My opinion is that the dongle_ looks _thin (and also looks fragile)
but can _sound_ really good, at least at lower to medium volumes
and with some reasonably priced audiophile headphones - my Grado SR80e, SR225e and Shure SE535 all sounding fine through the dongle -
including the Apple USB C dongle through the new iPad Pro!

And although they look fragile, my original dongles are still working fine and for well over a year.

Of course with harder to drive 'phones, at higher volumes and with uber-detailed phones - e.g. SE846 - the Mojo's superiority over the dongle will likely be obvious.

I'd like to make another point - my Grado GS1000i are 32 ohms, same as my other Grado's but is the only phone I have that
doesn't sound assured and full-bodied out of my Mojo, instead my ALO Island, which has a simpler but good dac but is
able to drive the large driver's GS with its much higher current and the sound is much better as a result.

Even at low volumes the GS is under-powered by Mojo but sounds magnificent out of the lower cost Island.

So even though it looks good on spec  be aware that the Mojo may be underpowered for higher performance 'phones (I'm sure this point has
been made on these forums before many times).

....one last point: I've resisted upgrading from Mojo - e.g. to Hugo 2. It seems like an endless upgrade ladder -
Hugo 2, then M-Scaler, etc. What I've gleaned is that the Hugo 2 really only comes into its own when
paired with certain headphones, and with others may not sound that much better than Mojo.

Regardless, I'm very happy both with the musical quality of the Apple dongles out of my devices
as well as that of my Chord Mojo, and although I have heard Hugo 2 and can hear and appreciate the difference
(much bigger soundstage, better layering, air, seperation, detail, more refined, etc.it just ain't worth the outlay to me.

...so far anyway.


----------



## Deftone

headfry said:


> *....one last point: I've resisted upgrading from Mojo - e.g. to Hugo 2. It seems like an endless upgrade ladder -
> Hugo 2, then M-Scaler, etc. What I've gleaned is that the Hugo 2 really only comes into its own when
> paired with certain headphones, and with others may not sound that much better than Mojo.*



You could say that many other headphones, dacs, amps etc lead to an endless upgrade ladder. There are a few users on here that have the absolute best money can buy (MSB select,Chord DAVE,Mscaler,Abyss,Sennheiser HE1) and they are still here regular looking for more to buy. We dont need any of this stuff but we do it for enjoyment, if you have decent will power you can happily stop at Mojo and enjoy it for a very long time but the sound improvement Hugo2 offers over Mojo is absolutely worth it in my opinion.


----------



## x RELIC x

headfry said:


> ============================================================
> I find this very interesting, and in direct contradiction to at least one reply given by another person
> here over a year ago that the apple dongle
> sounds "thin" compared with the Mojo and even
> ...



Your conclusions make absolutely no sense to me. The Mojo is much more powerful than the island for your 32 Ohm, 98dB/mW Grados. It’s not even close. To me it seems more likely what you are hearing is not a difference in power delivery but tuning and synergy. Also, how do you know the Island has more Current? The Mojo is capable of 500mA of Current in to 300 Ohms, which is more than some desktop amps. Given the lower power output specs of the Island at low impedance loads it would indicate that the Island doesn’t have much Current delivery capability.

It’s great that you prefer the Island with your Grado1000i, that’s what matters, but your conclusions and generalizations make no sense and are misleading. I haven’t heard the Grado1000i specifically (so I can’t be sure) but Grado headphones are known to have a ‘forward’ signature and the Mojo will not hide this. Heck, my LCD-2.2 which are much more Current hungry than the Grado1000i sound fantastic from the Mojo. Oh, and I wouldn’t call the SE846 uber-detailed either.


----------



## triodesteve

Battery replacement. I gave up trying to get my battery replaced by any authorized dealer or importer so I've decided to go it on my own. I found the battery on line but have a question about the connector. For anyone who has replaced one, is there a trick to disengaging the connector? The last thing i want to do is break it!
Thanks for your help,
Steve


----------



## 40760

triodesteve said:


> Battery replacement. I gave up trying to get my battery replaced by any authorized dealer or importer so I've decided to go it on my own. I found the battery on line but have a question about the connector. For anyone who has replaced one, is there a trick to disengaging the connector? The last thing i want to do is break it!
> Thanks for your help,
> Steve



Not hard at all. You just need to lift the connector away from each other as they're friction fitted.


----------



## Deftone

triodesteve said:


> Battery replacement. I gave up trying to get my battery replaced by any authorized dealer or importer so I've decided to go it on my own. I found the battery on line but have a question about the connector. For anyone who has replaced one, is there a trick to disengaging the connector? The last thing i want to do is break it!
> Thanks for your help,
> Steve



Just a gentle wiggle, how much did you find one for? Dealers have ignored me when asking about purchasing a replacement battery.


----------



## dakanao

headfry said:


> ============================================================
> I find this very interesting, and in direct contradiction to at least one reply given by another person
> here over a year ago that the apple dongle
> sounds "thin" compared with the Mojo and even
> ...


How do the ALO Island and Mojo differ in sound, in your opinion?


----------



## miketlse

Deftone said:


> Just a gentle wiggle, how much did you find one for? Dealers have ignored me when asking about purchasing a replacement battery.


Not a DIY solution but https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-replacement-battery-service.html
I would have thought that a PM to @Mojo ideas or an email to Chord customer support, might generate some helpful suggestions.


----------



## masterpfa

gc335 said:


> Is there anyone out there that has the Poly and the Chord Accessory pack?  Can you give me the length of the Mojo with the Accessory Pack USB Module as well as the Mojo with Poly attached.
> 
> I really appreciate your help!!!! Thanks!


I don't know the length but Mojo/Accessory pack does fit in the extended Mojo/Poly case


----------



## headfry (Feb 27, 2019)

x RELIC x said:


> Your conclusions make absolutely no sense to me. The Mojo is much more powerful than the island for your 32 Ohm, 98dB/mW Grados. It’s not even close. To me it seems more likely what you are hearing is not a difference in power delivery but tuning and synergy. Also, how do you know the Island has more Current? The Mojo is capable of 500mA of Current in to 300 Ohms, which is more than some desktop amps. Given the lower power output specs of the Island at low impedance loads it would indicate that the Island doesn’t have much Current delivery capability.
> 
> It’s great that you prefer the Island with your Grado1000i, that’s what matters, but your conclusions and generalizations make no sense and are misleading. I haven’t heard the Grado1000i specifically (so I can’t be sure) but Grado headphones are known to have a ‘forward’ signature and the Mojo will not hide this. Heck, my LCD-2.2 which are much more Current hungry than the Grado1000i sound fantastic from the Mojo. Oh, and I wouldn’t call the SE846 uber-detailed either.





Yes, better synergy for sure with the GS1000i and ALO The Island than with Mojo.  Mojo’s specs
are 500mw at 300ohms, The Island is 660 (unbalanced). Not a big difference, but even
at low volumes - which I usually listen at - the GS sounds somewhat  underpowered by Mojo -
somewhat thin and not assured and solid-sounding is the best I can describe - yet
sounds great out of ALO - 
Mojo’s decoding is obviously better - more refined, better detail and seperation, 
blacker background - but the GS doesn’t sound
as it should out of Mojo. My conclusion as to why that is may be wrong but the heard
results speak for themselves.

Again, my other three phones are easier to drive and all sound great
out of Mojo!


----------



## gc335

masterpfa said:


> I don't know the length but Mojo/Accessory pack does fit in the extended Mojo/Poly case


Thanks!  I sent email to Chord the other day and they confirmed that the Poly and the USB module are identical in size.  I'll have no issues using the Mojo/Poly case.


----------



## x RELIC x (Feb 27, 2019)

headfry said:


> Yes, better synergy for sure with the GS1000i and ALO The Island than with Mojo.  Mojo’s specs
> are 500mw at 300ohms, The Island is 660 (unbalanced). Not a big difference, but even
> at low volumes - which I usually listen at - the GS sounds somewhat  underpowered by Mojo -
> somewhat thin and not assured and solid-sounding is the best I can describe - yet
> ...



I was specifically talking about Mojo’s Current limited output of 500m*A* (that’s milliAmps), which you said the Mojo outputs weak Current, which it doesn’t. BTW, for the 32 Ohm GS1000i the Island will output a max of 130mW (that’s at full volume) in both balanced and unbalanced according to the manufacturer. If you aren’t maxing out the volume then you aren’t using the max power. The Mojo at 32 Ohms is 600mW, but again that’s the max volume spec. Sorry, but the island is not actually outputting more power to the GS1000i. Actually, both sources will output the exact same power at a given SPL (volume) with the same headphone. That’s how it works. When there isn’t enough power then there is a problem, but both devices have more than enough for the GS1000i (which is what you want).

Anyway, ALO makes great products that sound really nice. I miss the small ALO Pan Am tube amp which did magic with the LCD-2. I also really liked the ALO Rx for its tuning. My point is that Grado headphones in general sound thin and sharp to me. ‘Sound as it should’ is very subjective and I am simply using logic to state that power is not the issue at all, especially for such an easy to drive electrical load like the GS1000i, but rather it reads like you prefer the sound tuning synergy of the Island with the GS1000i. I’ve owned 4W amps that sound ‘thin’ and ‘under powered’. Power doesn’t exclusively equal fullness.

I suspect we will disagree given your previous reply, but I’m offering this thread a counter point based on facts and not subjective evidence like ‘it sounds better’. For the record the Mojo, Hugo(1), and HugoTT(1) have the same power output, except for the TT(1)’s higher Current bias. Take that as you will.


----------



## triodesteve

Deftone said:


> Just a gentle wiggle, how much did you find one for? Dealers have ignored me when asking about purchasing a replacement battery.


It was $89 Canadian plus shipping. You can find it via google. And it took a bit more than gentle wiggling. 
I tried to find a dealer or importer to replace it and had no luck. Gave up and did it myself. Way easier than tying to work on an iPod!


----------



## Slaphead

Deftone said:


> Just a gentle wiggle, how much did you find one for? Dealers have ignored me when asking about purchasing a replacement battery.



Same here. I was quoted $250 (£192) for a battery replacement including labour. When I asked them to break down the battery and labour costs the simply said it was a fixed price for a battery replacement and the Mojo would need to be sent away. So I asked about just buying the battery and they said no.

Naturally I declined - I'm sure as hell not paying somebody $200 for a 5 minute job which involves just 8 screws, battery out and new battery in.

To be honest I'm actually happy that my Mojo is sans Battery as it works fine from a 12 watt USB power supply, and it was never used as a mobile solution anyway.


----------



## miketlse

triodesteve said:


> It was $89 Canadian plus shipping. You can find it via google. And it took a bit more than gentle wiggling.
> I tried to find a dealer or importer to replace it and had no luck. Gave up and did it myself. Way easier than tying to work on an iPod!


Was it this battery that you used?
https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chor...battery-replacement-accessories-international


----------



## triodesteve

Thats the one!


----------



## Deftone

miketlse said:


> Was it this battery that you used?
> https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chor...battery-replacement-accessories-international



Looks identical to the one in Mojo as well, even has the thermal pad.


----------



## Super Angulon

My mojo + R3 combo causes a clicking/pop noise when changing tracks. The noise is more pronounced with DSD files. The cable I use is Fiio CL-06, USB C to micro B OTG. I'm curious if Hiby USB C to Coax cable would cause the same issue.

Anyone has this issue? Any solutions?


----------



## Dana Reed

Super Angulon said:


> My mojo + R3 combo causes a clicking/pop noise when changing tracks. The noise is more pronounced with DSD files. The cable I use is Fiio CL-06, USB C to micro B OTG. I'm curious if Hiby USB C to Coax cable would cause the same issue.
> 
> Anyone has this issue? Any solutions?


I can say that I don’t have this issue when using the USB-C to coax cable, but I’ve not tried usb to usb to compare.


----------



## TheTrace (Feb 28, 2019)

Slaphead said:


> Same here. I was quoted $250 (£192) for a battery replacement including labour. When I asked them to break down the battery and labour costs the simply said it was a fixed price for a battery replacement and the Mojo would need to be sent away. So I asked about just buying the battery and they said no.
> 
> Naturally I declined - I'm sure as hell not paying somebody $200 for a 5 minute job which involves just 8 screws, battery out and new battery in.
> 
> To be honest I'm actually happy that my Mojo is sans Battery as it works fine from a 12 watt USB power supply, and it was never used as a mobile solution anyway.


To be honest, I'm with you when it comes to those repair fees on the Mojo.

Both of my 3.5mm headphone inputs no longer work on my Mojo, instead of sound I get an uncomfortable high pitch frequency. I was told that it would be around $100 an hour for labor and parts since I was just outside my warranty at this point (after the unit has been sent in before for unrelated repairs).

I'm currently struggling as a college student so I was unable to repair it and still to this day it remains unrepaired. I believe it's been almost a year at this point. I'd love to use it again because I'm close to getting a HD600 for my work and would love to use it with the Mojo as well on some leisure time.

I was hoping to find an alternative to fixing it instead of getting hit up for a 1/3rd of what the device costs for faulty parts. I thought about selling it too because I can use my scarlet 2i4 and runabout amp at home, don't really plan on taking the HD600s out the house. Maybe for moblie listening in the house assuming it gets repaired under my care.

As much as it sucks, it would make the most sense for me to sell it at this point as much as I don't want to, but I'd feel bad selling that unless the buyer had the means to repair it.

If not then it looks like I just have to eat $600+..


----------



## dakanao

It looks like the Mojo sounds it's best with the Jitterbug, when the USB cable is as straight aligned at the input and output connectors as possible, otherwise the sound gets a bit thin when the cable is more curvy… Why is that?


----------



## kumar402

krismusic said:


> Just got back from running a blind test with a switch box between Mojo and iPhone dongle. Result. No discernable difference.


Hahaha
Sometimes it gets difficult to do blind test when you switch between source. I had similar experience when I do quick switch between SMSL SU8 and Mojo using ROON and changing between RCA AND BALANCED with click of button in MY Liquid Platinum. Initially I couldn't hear a difference between 2 but if you listen to a new device for long time and you have been long time listener of Mojo you will notice few key changes among devices like more impact in Bass, better Vocals and imaging. Some device will sound thin compared to Mojo and in better recording you will find mojo providing better imaging, depth compared to cheap DAC. But rest assured if we do quick switch we will struggle to hear difference. Only long listening and making notes help in my perosnal opinion. Only when you use a device for long listening you may feel that you are missing your older device. If you get that feel then rest assured your previous device sounded better.


----------



## kumar402

Also to add why I feel long listening to devices are needed for your mind to perceive the difference is because if you do blind testing during passage of song which is not very complex then DAC will sound almost similar. Only when we continue listening  we come across passage which are complex and need better DAC to handle those and that's where better gear shines.


----------



## kumar402 (Feb 28, 2019)

Deleted duplicate entry


----------



## JaZZ

TheTrace said:


> Both of my *AUX inputs* no longer work on my Mojo, instead of sound I get an uncomfortable high pitch frequency.


Can you clarify what you mean by the «two AUX inputs»?


----------



## TheTrace (Feb 28, 2019)

JaZZ said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by the «two AUX inputs»?


I'm sorry, the 3.5mm headphone jacks on the Mojo, edited initial post for the sake of accuracy.


----------



## krismusic

kumar402 said:


> Hahaha
> Sometimes it gets difficult to do blind test when you switch between source. I had similar experience when I do quick switch between SMSL SU8 and Mojo using ROON and changing between RCA AND BALANCED with click of button in MY Liquid Platinum. Initially I couldn't hear a difference between 2 but if you listen to a new device for long time and you have been long time listener of Mojo you will notice few key changes among devices like more impact in Bass, better Vocals and imaging. Some device will sound thin compared to Mojo and in better recording you will find mojo providing better imaging, depth compared to cheap DAC. But rest assured if we do quick switch we will struggle to hear difference. Only long listening and making notes help in my perosnal opinion. Only when you use a device for long listening you may feel that you are missing your older device. If you get that feel then rest assured your previous device sounded better.


It is very interesting that you raise that point about longer listening. It was the Sound Science forum which led me to blind testing. I was and remain sceptical of my ability to detect small differences in sound. There may well have been a defective part of the test equipment. Me! I felt right from the get go that the Mojo reveals itself over time. SS will have none of it. I still prefer listening to music through Mojo. Even since failing the blind test.


----------



## ZappaMan

krismusic said:


> It is very interesting that you raise that point about longer listening. It was the Sound Science forum which led me to blind testing. I was and remain sceptical of my ability to detect small differences in sound. There may well have been a defective part of the test equipment. Me! I felt right from the get go that the Mojo reveals itself over time. SS will have none of it. I still prefer listening to music through Mojo. Even since failing the blind test.


It’s probably better to stay away from those guys.


----------



## krismusic

ZappaMan said:


> It’s probably better to stay away from those guys.


I don't know. They have saved me going down a few rabbit holes and the out and out subjectivists on here are equally annoying. As in most things, a middle way. No need to suck the joy out of everything. If I like the Mojo so be it. If someone likes valves and vinyl, great. The only time I would draw the line is in encouraging anyone to spend money they cannot afford on this stuff.


----------



## Slaphead

ZappaMan said:


> It’s probably better to stay away from those guys.



No, not at all. Those guys are a valuable reality check - something that's sorely missing in the world of HiFi.

To retain any sanity in this game you have to maintain a subjective/objective balance, and sound science is where you get the objective breakdown, enabling you to make an informed decision before blowing $5000.


----------



## JaZZ

Slaphead said:


> ...sound science is where you get the objective breakdown, enabling you to make an informed decision...


I don't know...


----------



## ZappaMan

Slaphead said:


> No, not at all. Those guys are a valuable reality check - something that's sorely missing in the world of HiFi.
> 
> To retain any sanity in this game you have to maintain a subjective/objective balance, and sound science is where you get the objective breakdown, enabling you to make an informed decision before blowing $5000.


In theory what you say is correct, but my casual observation of their behaviour leaves me to believe they are mentally stunted individuals.


----------



## headfry

Despite the tension in parts of this thread its nice to hear that on much material the apple dongle sounds good,
something I've long thought as well. However, I'm glad to own the Mojo and enjoy its virtues immensely, as
I'm sure many of you do as well.


----------



## dakanao

dakanao said:


> It looks like the Mojo sounds it's best with the Jitterbug, when the USB cable is as straight aligned at the input and output connectors as possible, otherwise the sound gets a bit thin when the cable is more curvy… Why is that?


Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## ZappaMan

headfry said:


> Despite the tension in parts of this thread its nice to hear that on much material the apple dongle sounds good,
> something I've long thought as well. However, I'm glad to own the Mojo and enjoy its virtues immensely, as
> I'm sure many of you do as well.


I didn’t notice any tension  certainly none from me.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

Getting this soon. Does it come with any cables or batteries? If not, what do I need? Thanks!


----------



## Deftone (Feb 28, 2019)

headfry said:


> Despite the tension in parts of this thread its nice to hear that on much material the apple dongle sounds good,
> something I've long thought as well. However, I'm glad to own the Mojo and enjoy its virtues immensely, as
> I'm sure many of you do as well.



I was surprised it measures very well too, actually better than some budget desktop amp/dacs. Obviously apples engineers were paid a lot to get that kind of quality from a tiny dongle where as the android usb c dongles are poor in comparison. Not bad at all for "free" with an iPhone or £10 separately.

Compared to Mojo though it sounds brighter, thinner and lacks refinement.


----------



## Deftone (Feb 28, 2019)

Wheel Hoss said:


> Getting this soon. Does it come with any cables or batteries? If not, what do I need? Thanks!



Are you asking if Mojo comes with a battery? Battery is already installed and comes with a very short micro usb cable.


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> Does anyone know why this is?



Youre saying that the sound becomes thinner when the usb cable is bent?


----------



## dakanao (Mar 1, 2019)

Deftone said:


> Youre saying that the sound becomes thinner when the usb cable is bent?


Yes, when it's bent in a tangled, non aligned way with both ends of the connectors, I notice the sound becomes thinner with my Sennheiser HD 540 Gold.


----------



## ZappaMan

I’m thinking about getting a new pair of closed back headphones to use with mojo in work... considering aeon flow closed, anyone out there who can say what they pair like?


----------



## miketlse

ZappaMan said:


> I’m thinking about getting a new pair of closed back headphones to use with mojo in work... considering aeon flow closed, anyone out there who can say what they pair like?


Never tried them, but Rob Watts likes them because their distortion levels do not increase as the frequency decreases. Best to demo them, because some people will not like bass notes not fattened up by distortion. Others will love the detail.
YMMV


----------



## CaptainFantastic

ZappaMan said:


> I’m thinking about getting a new pair of closed back headphones to use with mojo in work... considering aeon flow closed, anyone out there who can say what they pair like?



I tested the Aeon Flow closed and found them a tad bright. I know I won't be popular saying it, but I recommend the Nightowl.


----------



## ZappaMan

CaptainFantastic said:


> I tested the Aeon Flow closed and found them a tad bright. I know I won't be popular saying it, but I recommend the Nightowl.


It’s cool, I was thinking of those too. The cheaper the better as well.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

How does Mojo pair with Campfire Cascades?

Prefer bass/warmth to my SS


----------



## jarnopp (Mar 2, 2019)

CaptainFantastic said:


> I tested the Aeon Flow closed and found them a tad bright. I know I won't be popular saying it, but I recommend the Nightowl.



I actually can’t listen to the Nightowl’s (edit:  I mean Nighthawks, haven’t heard the Nightowls) anymore. Even with the HM5 pads.  So many way better headphones (distortion measurements aside).


----------



## BobJS

ZappaMan said:


> I’m thinking about getting a new pair of closed back headphones to use with mojo in work... considering aeon flow closed, anyone out there who can say what they pair like?



I can let you know in a few days. My aeon flow closed has been shipped.


----------



## surfgeorge

krismusic said:


> It is very interesting that you raise that point about longer listening. It was the Sound Science forum which led me to blind testing. I was and remain sceptical of my ability to detect small differences in sound. There may well have been a defective part of the test equipment. Me! I felt right from the get go that the Mojo reveals itself over time. SS will have none of it. I still prefer listening to music through Mojo. Even since failing the blind test.



I did


jarnopp said:


> I actually can’t listen to the Nightowl’s (edit:  I mean Nighthawks, haven’t heard the Nightowls) anymore. Even with the HM5 pads.  So many way better headphones (distortion measurements aside).



I have both the NightHawk and NightOwl. The Owl has a similar base character but more detailed bass and more treble energy.
They are both kind of unusual IMO, they sound a bit muffled and dark when coming from another phone, but when I dive into the sound and adjust to it it’s a really musical experience. I really like them still.


----------



## surfgeorge

Wheel Hoss said:


> Getting this soon. Does it come with any cables or batteries? If not, what do I need? Thanks!


You will need a cable to connect to your digital source, and a Phone charger with micro USB connector.
For the digital signal you have the choice between optical input, micro-USB and 3,5mm coax.
Depends on what you’ll use as source.
I am using the HiBy R3 with HiBy coax link, the iPhone/iPad with Meenova Lightning-micro USB cable, or the PC with a regular USB-micro USB cable.

Mojo is powered with a LiIon battery. Take care to not charge and use at the same time, it gets too hot.
Best practice with any LiIon battery is to keep it in the middle range if possible, so not always full and not always deplete completely. Helps to increase battery life. If you don’t use for a longer time, battery should be below 50% charge!
(I left my Cayni N3 with full battery for some months and next time I charged the battery died and expanded so much it popped open the housing)


----------



## ankuse

Had the Mojo for about 2 weeks, predominately using it with my iphone.  Any recommendations on a transport / player to pair with the mojo, looking for something that can do tidal offline and has 1 or 2 micro sd slots since I have a few hundred gigs of lossless music.  Given the Mojo is doing all the work, hoping there are some decent options out there that don't break the bank.


----------



## dakanao

surfgeorge said:


> I did
> 
> 
> I have both the NightHawk and NightOwl. The Owl has a similar base character but more detailed bass and more treble energy.
> They are both kind of unusual IMO, they sound a bit muffled and dark when coming from another phone, but when I dive into the sound and adjust to it it’s a really musical experience. I really like them still.


I think the reason they sound a bit muffled and dark when coming from another phone, is because of extremely little grain of the sound, which makes everything sound smooth as butter. Some interpret that as a veil and lack of sparkle, but it's not. The same as the HD 650, but apparantly the Nighthawks have even less grain, which makes that effect more noticable.

If the Nighthawks would have an adjustable headband, I would've gotten them.


----------



## surfgeorge

ankuse said:


> Had the Mojo for about 2 weeks, predominately using it with my iphone.  Any recommendations on a transport / player to pair with the mojo, looking for something that can do tidal offline and has 1 or 2 micro sd slots since I have a few hundred gigs of lossless music.  Given the Mojo is doing all the work, hoping there are some decent options out there that don't break the bank.



Purely as a source with micro-SD slot and good Tidal access I think a cheap Android phone might be your best option.
For offline use and (some) online Tidal use I am using the Mojo with the HiBi R3 (I posted photos before, search for 3D print)- but the usability of the Tidal App is so much better on the phone/iPad,/PC that I use them more frequently with the Mojo for Tidal. Also there is some RF interference when the R3 is on Wifi...


----------



## surfgeorge

dakanao said:


> I think the reason they sound a bit muffled and dark when coming from another phone, is because of extremely little grain of the sound, which makes everything sound smooth as butter. Some interpret that as a veil and lack of sparkle, but it's not. The same as the HD 650, but apparantly the Nighthawks have even less grain, which makes that effect more noticable.
> 
> If the Nighthawks would have an adjustable headband, I would've gotten them.



That is a very interesting take on the NightHawks! I have been listening a lot with IEMs in the recent weeks and months, have to go back to listen to the Hawks and Owls a bit more again.


----------



## dakanao

surfgeorge said:


> That is a very interesting take on the NightHawks! I have been listening a lot with IEMs in the recent weeks and months, have to go back to listen to the Hawks and Owls a bit more again.


Yes, even though I've not heard them, I suspect that's why there are so many conflicting opinions about them.

Some want that false gritty distortion, and interpret it as a lively response.


----------



## jarnopp

dakanao said:


> I think the reason they sound a bit muffled and dark when coming from another phone, is because of extremely little grain of the sound, which makes everything sound smooth as butter. Some interpret that as a veil and lack of sparkle, but it's not. The same as the HD 650, but apparantly the Nighthawks have even less grain, which makes that effect more noticable.
> 
> If the Nighthawks would have an adjustable headband, I would've gotten them.



OT, but I don’t think that’s entirely it. I found changing pads to the HM5 leather pads helped a bit. Overall, out of Mojo, they presented everything like you were in the lobby of a music hall, as opposed to in the main room.


----------



## Deftone

I agree the best bet would be an adroid phone, flight mode on, Usb audio player pro app with bit perfect mode enabled and a 400gb sd and your good to go. I have Hiby R3 and it’s good size match for something like mojo but the touch screen is a pain to use, small and sometimes unresponsive. I’d rather just use my iPhone with Hugo2 now if I needed to.


----------



## ankuse

Thanks. Any recommendations for an android phone. I have been an iPhone user for years. Also need support for lossless Alac and flac?


----------



## Deftone

ankuse said:


> Thanks. Any recommendations for an android phone. I have been an iPhone user for years. Also need support for lossless Alac and flac?



Anything around £150 should be quite good, take a look at something from Samsung which is very likely to have OTG support and accepts high capicity sd cards. Android has no problem playing almost every audio format but UAPP will take care of that for you anyway.


----------



## kumar402

well i was planning to buy Poly for Mojo to use as Roon End point. However with the posts on high cost of battery replacement i don't think it makes sense to me to invest in an accessory for Mojo which is with me for past 3.5 years and is used on day to day basis as my DAC with few monthly breaks in between when i get too involved in other hobbies. Although I take care of Mojo like I make sure to not charge and play to keep device temperature minimal and I charge it after draining off battery but i feel battery has its own life and with care i can extend it but can't keep it going forever. With reports of $200 charge for battery replacement I am not sure what will i do with my Mojo once its battery is gone. May be use it as a desktop DAC connected with charger all the time. Does it have any effect on sound?so in case if i have to use Mojo as desktop DAC then instead of Polly I can invest in device like Digione Signature player based on Raspberry Pi


----------



## analogmusic

kumar402 said:


> well i was planning to buy Poly for Mojo to use as Roon End point. However with the posts on high cost of battery replacement i don't think it makes sense to me to invest in an accessory for Mojo which is with me for past 3.5 years and is used on day to day basis as my DAC with few monthly breaks in between when i get too involved in other hobbies. Although I take care of Mojo like I make sure to not charge and play to keep device temperature minimal and I charge it after draining off battery but i feel battery has its own life and with care i can extend it but can't keep it going forever. With reports of $200 charge for battery replacement I am not sure what will i do with my Mojo once its battery is gone. May be use it as a desktop DAC connected with charger all the time. Does it have any effect on sound?so in case if i have to use Mojo as desktop DAC then instead of Polly I can invest in device like Digione Signature player based on Raspberry Pi



Indeed I will not buy any further chord products with battery like poly until there is a clear and affordable battery replacement program

Don’t mean to be negative but money is money and I ain’t got money to waste


----------



## surfgeorge (Mar 6, 2019)

I think Chord is creating more pain and frustration than necessary for it's customers with the battery replacement issues.
It should be easy to have sales channels for replacement batteries at a reasonable price,
Now even the one source where the battery was on sale lists it as
*THIS ITEM IS ON BACKORDER FOR UNDETERMINED PERIOD.*
https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chor...battery-replacement-accessories-international
Come on, Chord, you are better than that.

Personally I hope the Mojo battery will last a long time and when it dies I hope to be able to find an original replacement battery, or I will disassemble the battery and build a new pack with 2 new cells, but that's a PITA.

Please give us online battery purchasing options. $89 for the Mojo battery is already borderline IMO. A fair price for this custom pack would be $30 to max $50.

I love the Mojo and the 2Qute I have in my stereo system, and I really see those products as tremendous value in the Hifi world.
I wish the battery service would be as great a value, currently it's clearly not.


----------



## jarnopp

analogmusic said:


> Indeed I will not buy any further chord products with battery like poly until there is a clear and affordable battery replacement program
> 
> Don’t mean to be negative but money is money and I ain’t got money to waste



It was straightforward in the US to purchase a battery from Moon Audio for $75 shipped a few weeks ago. Self replacement was easy. I bought my Mojo from Moon, but that never seemed to be part of the equation. If you need a battery, you might want to email them.


----------



## Deftone

Anywhere in the UK?


----------



## 435279

Deftone said:


> Anywhere in the UK?



For the battery? In the the UK the procedure is to get it returned to Chord via your dealer.

Or if you are anywhere near here:

*The Chord Company Ltd,
Chord Company House,
Millsway Centre,
Amesbury,
Wiltshire
SP4 7RX, UK*

And if you do see an "open window" do please pop-in and grab a few Chord probably keep them all locked up in the safest safe in the whole building so just look for that , they are worth a fortune on the black market so it will be worth your while.


----------



## surfgeorge

SteveOliver said:


> And if you do see an "open window" do please pop-in and grab a few Chord probably keep them all locked up in the safest safe in the whole building so just look for that , they are worth a fortune on the black market so it will be worth your while.



I felt tempted to get one when I saw the offer in the US, but my experience with storing LiPo/LiIon batteries is not good, I had some getting bad before I ever used them


----------



## Slaphead

I was wondering when this battery situation was going to blow up.

Currently the cost of replacing the battery in the Mojo is way out of line with the cost of the battery and the minimal amount of labour involved. Apple, as despicable on pricing as they are, currently only charge around $50, including work, for a battery replacement in an iPhone 6 or later.

The work to replace a battery in an iPhone is around 30 to 45 minutes for a trained technician. On the other hand the work to replace the battery in the Mojo is around 5 minutes for an average guy who knows how to hold screwdriver.

So basically Chord is screwing its customers given that a LiPo batteries will often and expectedly fail within their specified lifetime.

My Mojo is now battery free, and I'm sure as hell not going to bother replacing the battery as it works fine on USB power alone.


----------



## dakanao

The sound of the Mojo is perfect for me when the USB cable is perfectly alligned with both the in and output connectors end, otherwise the sound gets thinned out a bit, which REALLY annoys me, as I have to adjust the cable constantly… Is there a fix for this?


----------



## AndrewH13

SteveOliver said:


> For the battery? In the the UK the procedure is to get it returned to Chord via your dealer.
> 
> Or if you are anywhere near here:
> 
> ...



Not sure a cable-making company would be too impressed


----------



## 435279

AndrewH13 said:


> Not sure a cable-making company would be too impressed


----------



## Deftone (Mar 6, 2019)

dakanao said:


> The sound of the Mojo is perfect for me when the USB cable is perfectly alligned with both the in and output connectors end, otherwise the sound gets thinned out a bit, which REALLY annoys me, as I have to adjust the cable constantly… Is there a fix for this?



Never heard your problem before on any DAC threads let alone Mojo. I would just assume your usb cable is faulty if the sound changes when its bent but that still doesnt make sense being digital its more likely to cut out, pop and click.


----------



## krismusic

dakanao said:


> The sound of the Mojo is perfect for me when the USB cable is perfectly alligned with both the in and output connectors end, otherwise the sound gets thinned out a bit, which REALLY annoys me, as I have to adjust the cable constantly… Is there a fix for this?


Are you claiming some sound improvement from cable alignment of do you have a physical problem with your cable?


----------



## dakanao

krismusic said:


> Are you claiming some sound improvement from cable alignment of do you have a physical problem with your cable?


Yes, the sound gets more full bodied and cleaner when the USB cable is aligned in a certain position. I tested it out several times


----------



## maxh22

dakanao said:


> Yes, the sound gets more full bodied and cleaner when the USB cable is aligned in a certain position. I tested it out several times



Can you share what position you are referring to? Perhaps with a picture? I recall experiencing something similar in the past but always brushed it off as placebo.


----------



## Deftone

Use different usb cables and see what happens


----------



## miketlse (Mar 8, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## krismusic

I am sorry but that is the most ridiculous thing that I have ever heard.


----------



## ZappaMan

The joke?


----------



## Deftone

ZappaMan said:


> The joke?



I liked the joke


----------



## ZappaMan

Deftone said:


> I liked the joke


Thats what’s wrong with this forum


----------



## Deftone

ZappaMan said:


> Thats what’s wrong with this forum



Explain?


----------



## ZappaMan

Deftone said:


> Explain?


I’m just joking - about the joke - it was poor tho. 

Just clarify - you like Mikes joke up there ?


----------



## paul.tonnenberg

kumar402 said:


> well i was planning to buy Poly for Mojo to use as Roon End point. However with the posts on high cost of battery replacement i don't think it makes sense to me to invest in an accessory for Mojo which is with me for past 3.5 years and is used on day to day basis as my DAC with few monthly breaks in between when i get too involved in other hobbies. Although I take care of Mojo like I make sure to not charge and play to keep device temperature minimal and I charge it after draining off battery but i feel battery has its own life and with care i can extend it but can't keep it going forever. With reports of $200 charge for battery replacement I am not sure what will i do with my Mojo once its battery is gone. May be use it as a desktop DAC connected with charger all the time. Does it have any effect on sound?so in case if i have to use Mojo as desktop DAC then instead of Polly I can invest in device like Digione Signature player based on Raspberry Pi





analogmusic said:


> Indeed I will not buy any further chord products with battery like poly until there is a clear and affordable battery replacement program
> 
> Don’t mean to be negative but money is money and I ain’t got money to waste



Here in Germany I would have to pay 150 € for a mojo battery change. That's really not a lie, it is just what the german distribution of Chord via e-mail told me so.


----------



## dakanao (Mar 8, 2019)

miketlse said:


> With apologies to Tommy Cooper;
> I went to the hifi dealer the other day,
> I said 'the sound becomes thin when i move the cable like this'
> he said ' well don't do it'
> ...


Well the thing is, I have to adjust the cable to stay in that position every few minutes, otherwise the sound gets a bit thinned out again.

I don't think it's placebo; I also pointed out a few months ago that the 3.5mm outputs sound a bit different from each other, and I asked Rob Watts and he confirmed that that was true, since one had a larger PCB trace than the other output.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> Use different usb cables and see what happens


Will try my previous unshielded USB cable, gonna add some ferrite cores to that one the next listening session, and see if it still has the same issue.


----------



## TheTrace (Mar 7, 2019)

Slaphead said:


> I was wondering when this battery situation was going to blow up.
> 
> Currently the cost of replacing the battery in the Mojo is way out of line with the cost of the battery and the minimal amount of labour involved. Apple, as despicable on pricing as they are, currently only charge around $50, including work, for a battery replacement in an iPhone 6 or later.
> 
> ...


It's not even just the batteries that they're doing this for. As I explained my issues with my Mojo a few pages back (both of my 3.5mm jacks on the Mojo no longer work) it would cost me $200 to repair that.

My Mojo has been sent twice before this for it's USB slot no longer working, difference is both of those times I was covered under the two year warranty. Even then it was a bit of a hassle with the representative because he wouldn't believe at first that the Mojo was faulty and kept suggesting it was the USB cables I was using and not the "high quality outputs." Once that warranty wore off in April 2018 I was my own it seems. 2 years seems kinda like bull to me for a device like this but that's only my opinion.

A shame because prior to it being in the unusable that it is, I loved the sound and used it from all my headphones, to my ear buds and even the car when I was using an Aux cord in the car instead of USB. Was even considering a Poly after saving for a long time, but now this is likely going to be my last Chord product unless something extraordinary happens to change that disposition.


----------



## greatwhite58

TheTrace said:


> It's not even just the batteries that they're doing this for. As I explained my issues with my Mojo a few pages back (both of my 3.5mm jacks on the Mojo no longer work) it would cost me $200 to repair that.
> 
> My Mojo has been sent twice before this for it's USB slot no longer working, difference is both of those times I was covered under the two year warranty. Even then it was a bit of a hassle with the representative because he wouldn't believe at first that the Mojo was faulty and kept suggesting it was the USB cables I was using and not the "high quality outputs." Once that warranty wore off in April 2018 I was my own it seems. 2 years seems kinda like bull**** to me for a device like this but that's only my opinion.
> 
> A shame because prior to it being in the unusable that it is, I loved the sound and used it from all my headphones, to my ear buds and even the car when I was using an Aux cord in the car instead of USB. Was even considering a Poly after saving for a long time, but now this is likely going to be my last Chord product unless something extraordinary happens to change that disposition.


Have a read of this, sounds to me that you are still covered by this law. https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/regulation/consumer-rights-act


----------



## Imaya

Just picked up a brand new Mojo from Amazon, and it definitely looks like old stock. Lots of shelf wear on box, multiple Amazon stickers on top of each other, and the label boasts awards in 2015 from What Hi-Fi (it also won the same award in 2018, which I imagine current stock boasts), and EISA award for 2016-2017. I am curious if there have been any changes in the last 2 years that should compel me to send this back and demand current stock?


----------



## surfgeorge (Mar 9, 2019)

Imaya said:


> Just picked up a brand new Mojo from Amazon, and it definitely looks like old stock. Lots of shelf wear on box, multiple Amazon stickers on top of each other, and the label boasts awards in 2015 from What Hi-Fi (it also won the same award in 2018, which I imagine current stock boasts), and EISA award for 2016-2017. I am curious if there have been any changes in the last 2 years that should compel me to send this back and demand current stock?


That question came up before, and Rob Watts replied that there were no significant changes.
If the battery is ok I would not worry. Mine looked a bit like that too, and it’s been going strong for a year


----------



## Deftone

Imaya said:


> Just picked up a brand new Mojo from Amazon, and it definitely looks like old stock. Lots of shelf wear on box, multiple Amazon stickers on top of each other, and the label boasts awards in 2015 from What Hi-Fi (it also won the same award in 2018, which I imagine current stock boasts), and EISA award for 2016-2017. I am curious if there have been any changes in the last 2 years that should compel me to send this back and demand current stock?



The only difference I’m aware of is the black casing is darker now, at launch is was more like chalk board black. You can see it in some mojo poly pics there is a mis match.


----------



## Windseeker

So I joined the Mojo party very very late, as I've only got my hand on it last christmas, after completely won over by Chord Qutest first.

It's been in heavy use for a little more than 2 months, and it's been simply fantastic for my use case, doubling as a mobile DAC/player (with Poly+Android) when I'm away, and as a bedside roon endpoint (with iPad and/or Poly) at home.  I'm in love with its detailed, precise yet natural & intimate presentation.

Many thanks to Rob & Chord Electronics folks for a wonderful product!

PS By the way the S/N is close to 59,000.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> The only difference I’m aware of is the black casing is darker now, at launch is was more like chalk board black. You can see it in some mojo poly pics there is a mis match.



Also, the original Mojo did not have auto sit-off. V2 (not sure when, end of 2016 or early 2017?) has auto-shut off when no signal is detected on SPIDF. Doesn’t apply to USB, which is powered.


----------



## ankuse

Imaya said:


> Just picked up a brand new Mojo from Amazon, and it definitely looks like old stock. Lots of shelf wear on box, multiple Amazon stickers on top of each other, and the label boasts awards in 2015 from What Hi-Fi (it also won the same award in 2018, which I imagine current stock boasts), and EISA award for 2016-2017. I am curious if there have been any changes in the last 2 years that should compel me to send this back and demand current stock?


I just bought a MOJO from Audio46 less than 3 weeks ago and the box boasts the same awards - What Hi-Fi 2015 and EISA 2016-2017.  Audio46 is well known in this area and one of the few authorized dealers in the NYC area, therefore not sure if the box is indicative of old stock, though if anyone knows a way to track by serial number, I would be curious to see when mine was built.


----------



## miketlse (Mar 19, 2019)

ankuse said:


> I just bought a MOJO from Audio46 less than 3 weeks ago and the box boasts the same awards - What Hi-Fi 2015 and EISA 2016-2017.  Audio46 is well known in this area and one of the few authorized dealers in the NYC area, therefore not sure if the box is indicative of old stock, though if anyone knows a way to track by serial number, I would be curious to see when mine was built.


The thread contains a few posts where owners have posted the first few digits of their serial numbers. Are you ok to do the same, and we can maybe provide an estimate of shipping date. The most accurate option is to contact chord support, and ask them.

Edited
Jan 2016 - SN is M0278xx
Nov 2016 - Chord had added a laser ablated QR code to the case
Dec 2016 - SN 40,000-ish
Mar 2018 - SN 50,000-ish
Feb 2019 - SN M062xxx
Feb 2019 - SN M0639XX
Mar 2019 @Mojo ideas posted that Chord have now shipped 100,000+ units, so I assume current SN are M1***** ish


----------



## surfgeorge

miketlse said:


> The thread contains a few posts where owners have posted the first few digits of their serial numbers. Are you ok to do the same, and we can maybe provide an estimate of shipping date. The most accurate option is to contact chord support, and ask them.
> 
> Edited
> Dec 2016 - SN 40,000-ish


March 2018 50,000-ish from Ebay new


----------



## ankuse

miketlse said:


> The thread contains a few posts where owners have posted the first few digits of their serial numbers. Are you ok to do the same, and we can maybe provide an estimate of shipping date. The most accurate option is to contact chord support, and ask them.
> 
> Edited
> Jan 2016 - SN is M0278xx
> ...



SN - M0639XX


----------



## miketlse

ankuse said:


> SN - M0639XX


Based on the above figures we have so far, then your Mojo possibly shipped sometime last Summer.
The code and components will be the current spec.


----------



## Deftone

How many mojos been sold so far? 70-80,000 ?


----------



## miketlse

Deftone said:


> How many mojos been sold so far? 70-80,000 ?


This is the most recent figure posted, so one hundred thousand +.


----------



## Super Angulon

Mine. m062xxx bought last month from e-earphones.


----------



## dakanao

x RELIC x said:


> S/PDiF specification includes both coaxial and optical so let's try to be specific.
> 
> If the laptop has optical output as a 3.5mm mini optical jack then yes, you could purchase a 3.5mm optical mini to optical TOSlink cable to use with the Mojo. Otherwise it's USB as noted.


And is it possible to use coaxial with my laptop? It has a 3.5mm jack


----------



## gc335

dakanao said:


> And is it possible to use coaxial with my laptop? It has a 3.5mm jack


What kind of laptop? A lot of the MacBook Pros have optical outs. The headphone jack doubles as an optical output. I have never seen a laptop with coaxial out. I like using optical.


----------



## x RELIC x (Mar 14, 2019)

dakanao said:


> And is it possible to use coaxial with my laptop? It has a 3.5mm jack



As mentioned above I also don’t know of a laptop with coaxial out. What laptop, and does it specify coaxial or optical output? Typically most 3.5mm jacks on laptops are for the analogue audio out to the headphone. It won’t work with a regular analogue 3.5mm jack because Mojo will only accept a digital input.


----------



## surfgeorge

dakanao said:


> And is it possible to use coaxial with my laptop? It has a 3.5mm jack


Your PC or laptop provides digital out through the USB connector.
Older MacBooks have an optical output in the 3,5mm jack connector, but that feature has been removed a few years back.
Personally I have used the Mojo with coax and micro-USB cable from the HiBy R3 DAP and the coax sounds smoother, the USB sounds more crisp and open to me.

Initially I thoght that this might be due to the HiBy R3 since there is a difference in digital signal that is transmitted by the R3 through the coax cable, where the R3's volume control affects the digital signal, and the USB cable, where it doesn't.
Since then I bought the Meenova Lightning-microUSB cable and did more comparisons which let me conclude that there is a difference in how the Mojo sounds depending on the input used.
I personally prefer the micro-USB


----------



## dakanao

x RELIC x said:


> As mentioned above I also don’t know of a laptop with coaxial out. What laptop, and does it specify coaxial or optical output? Typically most 3.5mm jacks on laptops are for the analogue audio out to the headphone. It won’t work with a regular analogue 3.5mm jack because Mojo will only accept a digital input.


It's a Windows 10 laptop. Yes, it's for the audio signal to headphones/speakers with a 3.5mm jack.

Is there anyway to convert the signal, without losing quality?


----------



## x RELIC x (Mar 14, 2019)

dakanao said:


> It's a Windows 10 laptop. Yes, it's for the audio signal to headphones/speakers with a 3.5mm jack.
> 
> Is there anyway to convert the signal, without losing quality?



You wouldn’t want to change an already converted analogue signal (from the laptop’s DAC) back to a digital signal just to output an analogue signal with the Mojo again. That’s too much hassle, too much expense, as well as detrimental to the sound.

It would be much easier to try a different USB cable to try and correct for what you’ve reported, or perhaps use an iFi Jitterbug (for RF noise, not jitter with the Mojo), or you can try a different source to feed the Mojo. Something like a Shanling M0 or Hidizs AP80 are small and relatively inexpensive, or there are other portable players that have coaxial or optical out.


----------



## kumar402 (Mar 14, 2019)

surfgeorge said:


> Your PC or laptop provides digital out through the USB connector.
> Older MacBooks have an optical output in the 3,5mm jack connector, but that feature has been removed a few years back.
> Personally I have used the Mojo with coax and micro-USB cable from the HiBy R3 DAP and the coax sounds smoother, the USB sounds more crisp and open to me.
> 
> ...


Yes, that’s correct I have old MacBook Pro I got in 2014. It’s has digital out from 3.5mm headphone jack. I am using that with my Mojo.
Too bad they removed it from new MacBook Pro. All the more reason for me to keep my 2014 MacBook Pro.
Also optical cable only support 24/192Khz and that too is dependent on the cable. I have one optical cable that supports 24/192 however the other one with better build quality doesn’t pass 24/192


----------



## oneofthem

Hello,

Currently have, wavelength brick v2 "The Brick uses custom code developed by Wavelength Audio to support USB ASYNC mode. The Brick has a very low jitter central clock that runs the entire audio section. The output 16/44.1K of the TDA1543N2 (5% top selected) multibit dac and passive I/V is directly connected to the 12AU7A/ECC82 output tube which in turns drives the reactor follower output for excellent drive and sound. 

Maybe some person had mojo and brick v2?

Am I going to regret selling brick and getting mojo?


----------



## Adu

Mojo used only as DAC together with iCAN SE sound great; iCAN drive HD600 so easy.


----------



## surfgeorge

Adu said:


> Mojo used only as DAC together with iCAN SE sound great; iCAN drive HD600 so easy.


How does it sound compared to directly connecting the HD600 to the Mojo?


----------



## kumar402

surfgeorge said:


> How does it sound compared to directly connecting the HD600 to the Mojo?


Exactly my question, is this portable amp any better then mojo’s amp?
I can understand desktop amp replacing it but using another portable amp.
May be it sounds better.


----------



## JaZZ

Actually you can't «replace» the Mojo's «amp», since the latter is part of its DAC and can't be bypassed. So all you can do is reamplifying the Mojo's headphone output, which technically doesn't make sense, the less so as the HD 600 is an easy load for it.


----------



## surfgeorge

JaZZ said:


> Actually you can't «replace» the Mojo's «amp», since the latter is part of its DAC and can't be bypassed. So all you can do is reamplifying the Mojo's headphone output, which technically doesn't make sense, the less so as the HD 600 is an easy load for it.


Well, I‘d say if it adds a coloration or tonality you like it does make sense for the one who likes it that way.


----------



## JaZZ

Therefore the term «technically».


----------



## Adu

surfgeorge said:


> How does it sound compared to directly connecting the HD600 to the Mojo?


The soundstage is way bigger on iCAN than Mojo, even without 3D activated.


----------



## surfgeorge

Adu said:


> The soundstage is way bigger on iCAN than Mojo, even without 3D activated.


Width or depth?
The one thing about the Chord DACs that impressed me most was the soundstage. When connected to my pretty good stereo (5k amp and custom speakers made by amp producer) the wall of my living room vanished and now I have a Jazz Club, concert hall or church at home, depending on what music I play 
Excellent recording required of course....
I really didn‘t think that this was possible.


----------



## Adu

JaZZ said:


> Actually you can't «replace» the Mojo's «amp», since the latter is part of its DAC and can't be bypassed. So all you can do is reamplifying the Mojo's headphone output, which technically doesn't make sense, the less so as the HD 600 is an easy load for it.



Actually Mojo doesn’t have an “amp” section, it’s all about the FPGA circuit; I set the line level mode at 1,9V to connect with iCAN.


----------



## Adu

surfgeorge said:


> Width or depth?



More width is improved.


----------



## miketlse

Adu said:


> More width is improved.


I feared that answer
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-427#post-12141342


----------



## JaZZ

Adu said:


> Actually Mojo doesn’t have an “amp” section, it’s all about the FPGA circuit; I set the line level mode at 1,9V to connect with iCAN.


The FPGA is just responsible for the filtering, there's an attached discrete output amplifier stage serving as both line out and headphone out. That's why there's nothing to gain by adding an external amp, since you can't bypass what you consider an inferior amplifier – technically speaking.
Line-level mode is just a volume preset, no hardware reconfiguration.


----------



## dakanao

I have bought the Moon Audio Black Dragon USB cable.

Would the Black Dragon be shielded sufficiently enough, and not need any extra clip on ferrite chokes?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> I have bought the Moon Audio Black Dragon USB cable.
> 
> Would the Black Dragon be shielded sufficiently enough, and not need any extra clip on ferrite chokes?



Its no really the outside interference thats so much the problem its the noise traveling out of your laptop toward the dac, as far as im aware the black dragon cable has no way to filter this out.


----------



## Skyyyeman (Mar 19, 2019)

JaZZ said:


> The FPGA is just responsible for the filtering, there's an attached discrete output amplifier stage serving as both line out and headphone out. That's why there's nothing to gain by adding an external amp, since you can't bypass what you consider an inferior amplifier – technically speaking.
> Line-level mode is just a volume preset, no hardware reconfiguration.



Some would say there is much to be gained by adding an external amplifier.The Mojo's dac is excellent but the analog output stage is less so -- and can be helped by a quality amp. You can't expect a small relatively inexpensive "amp" section designed for portable use - with the resultant compromises, including low battery power-- to compete with a high quality full sized amp with virtually unlimited power from a wall outlet. And the overall quality of a really good amp will be higher than the analog output stage of the Mojo.

Adding an external amp brings some important audio improvements, and some disadvantages. The improvements imo far outweigh the disadvantages, but it is a matter of preference. xRelicx and some other members have commented on this in the past. To me the improvements consist of much better bass, much improved soundstage, greater dynamics and better imaging of instruments and vocals. But because of the additional cable and circuitry of the added amp, there is a slight loss (say 3%) of detail and a softening of the leading edge of a note.To me the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages, to the point that I do not even listen to the Mojo by itself without an external amp (unless, of course, I'm using Mojo as a portable with IEMs.) And yet, with regard to detail, paradoxically, I often feel that detail is improved with an external amp because lower sounds otherwise subdued within the mix seem to be more energized and become more noticeable. Everything seems more dynamic and energized, a bigger fuller sound.

Of course, the better the amp, the more the improvement. My Auralic Taurus amp produces better results than my prior Cavalli Liquid Carbon.

But again, it's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## JaZZ (Mar 19, 2019)

Skyyyeman said:


> Some would say there is much to be gained by adding an external amplifier.The Mojo's dac is excellent but the analog output stage is less so -- and can be helped by a quality amp. You can't expect a small relatively inexpensive "amp" section designed for portable use - with the resultant compromises, including low battery power-- to compete with a high quality full sized amp with virtually unlimited power from a wall outlet. And the overall quality of a really good amp will be higher than the analog output stage of the Mojo.
> 
> Adding an external amp brings some important audio improvements, and some disadvantages. The improvements imo far outweigh the disadvantages, but it is a matter of preference. xRelicx and some other members have commented on this in the past. To me the improvements consist of much better bass, much improved soundstage, greater dynamics and better imaging of instruments and vocals. But because of the additional cable and circuitry of the added amp, there is a slight loss (say 3%) of detail and a softening of the leading edge of a note.To me the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages, to the point that I do not even listen to the Mojo by itself without an external amp (unless, of course, I'm using Mojo as a portable with IEMs.) And yet, with regard to detail, paradoxically, I often feel that detail is improved with an external amp because lower sounds otherwise subdued within the mix seem to be more energized and become more noticeable. Everything seems more dynamic and energized, a bigger fuller sound.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your interesting arguments! They have led me to do the comparison myself again (I'm not sure if I've ever done it with the Mojo or just with the Hugo).

I used my best headphone amp, the Meier Audio Corda Symphony, and the FiiO X5 II (via S/PDIF), with my (modified) HD 800, EQ preset «HD 800».

I started with the amp in the chain – and was surprised how much I liked the resulting sound. I coudn't find any glaring faults in it. The Mojo solo sounded rather dull and lackluster in direct comparison. So back and forth i went. The longer I switched, the more I found the Mojo solo to sound clearly better – in the sense of more honest and accurate. There wasn't one single objectifiable criterion in wich the amplifier route was better to my ears. The bass was tighter, better «controlled» (accurate) and faster, without being less dynamic or punchy in the least. Through the amp it was definitely slightly slower, although not in an irritating way or to an irritating extent – it even evoked the vision of luxury, like the whole further spectrum: Everything sounded like polished, rough edges were slightly smoothed – certainly the amp in the chain isn't a bad thing for bad recordings. However, to my ears the original HiFi ideal is better represented in the Mojo alone – a wire without gain replacing the added, technically redundant headphone amp. What also struck me is the different soundstage characteristics: wide and expansive with the amp, more modest and with much better depth and imaging the direct connection.

Conclusion: I can absolutely understand the preference for the illogical «double-amping» route, resulting in a more elegant and forgiving sound characteristic, but as I see and hear it, it provides a fake, euphonized image of the original recording. Rob Watts' saying really has something to it: «Some people like harmonic distortion» (the one that any amp adds to the original signal), it's not even hard to do so, but fortunately I'm sort of immune to this seduction (which saves me quite some money). The Mojo is even a special case, in that it is the driest sounding Chord DAC/amp I know. That's why I also had my reservations against its sound and preferred the Hugo to it most of the time. On other occasions I was fascinated by this very trait, a sort of hyperrealism and hyperprecision. With an amp in the chain you don't have to deal with this sometimes magical and sometimes irritating feature, as it is simply cleaned away.


----------



## dakanao

JaZZ said:


> Thanks for your interesting arguments! They have led me to do the comparison myself again (I'm not sure if I've ever done it with the Mojo or just with the Hugo).
> 
> I used my best headphone amp, the Meier Audio Corda Symphony, and the FiiO X5 II (via S/PDIF), with my (modified) HD 800, EQ preset «HD 800».
> 
> ...


I agree that the Mojo is a dry sounding DAC/amp, but this is only directly connected to the USB port without a Jitterbug and shielded USB cable. With the Jitterbug and shielded cable, it becomes quite liquid actually.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

dakanao said:


> I agree that the Mojo is a dry sounding DAC/amp, but this is only directly connected to the USB port without a Jitterbug and shielded USB cable. With the Jitterbug and shielded cable, it becomes quite liquid actually.



Picking up the Mojo next week. Do you have s recommendation for a shielded USB cable?


----------



## dakanao

Wheel Hoss said:


> Picking up the Mojo next week. Do you have s recommendation for a shielded USB cable?


You can try the Monoprice USB A to Micro-B with 1 ferrite core if you want to stay cheap. Otherwise there's the Supra USB for $30 I think it was, it's better shielded than the Monoprice.

I have the Moon Audio Black Dragon, quite expensive actually $90


----------



## dakanao

Hmm strange, the problem of when I press the micro USB cable end of the cable into the Mojo more tightly during listening sessions to get more bass response, and to need to keep repeating that after a minute to get no bass loss, still persists with the Black Dragon cable…

There must be something strange going inside of the Mojo, or my laptop.

I'm wondering if connecting a second Jitterbug will help more with this issue. Has anyone on this thread tried 2 jitterbugs with their USB source?


----------



## HugodoubleTT

What a fantastic little device mojo is, I'm really impressed


----------



## Adu

I own the Silver Dragon USB cable and is dead silent out of my MacBook Pro.


----------



## HugodoubleTT (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm waiting for the chord mojo case as the dealer didn't have one in stock.
Case hopefully come Saturday so I can go walking with my v moda 100, first time I will be seen in public with over ear headphones


----------



## dakanao

Just ordered another Jitterbug… Let's see if the cable bass problem gets fixed with another Jitterbug.


----------



## krismusic

dakanao said:


> Hmm strange, the problem of when I press the micro USB cable end of the cable into the Mojo more tightly during listening sessions to get more bass response, and to need to keep repeating that after a minute to get no bass loss, still persists with the Black Dragon cable…
> 
> There must be something strange going inside of the Mojo, or my laptop.
> 
> I'm wondering if connecting a second Jitterbug will help more with this issue. Has anyone on this thread tried 2 jitterbugs with their USB source?


If you have a problem with a socket would that not indicate a fault on your Mojo?



dakanao said:


> Just ordered another Jitterbug… Let's see if the cable bass problem gets fixed with another Jitterbug.


I think you are barking up the wrong tree here!


----------



## dakanao

krismusic said:


> If you have a problem with a socket would that not indicate a fault on your Mojo?
> 
> 
> I think you are barking up the wrong tree here!


Yeah perhaps, but the weird thing is, is that the stream is continues and never cuts out, so that doesn't indicate that the socket is faulty. It just gets less bassy after a few minutes...


----------



## Amberlamps (Mar 22, 2019)

HugodoubleTT said:


> I'm waiting for the chord mojo case as the dealer didn't have one in stock.
> Case hopefully come Saturday so I can go walking with my v moda 100, first time I will be seen in public with over ear headphones



Wirral waiting for your review of your mojo and your v moda headphones, don’t worry about the folk who may stare at you with them on outside, they’re probably unemployed and jealous of them and they may want to rob them from you.

Keep power walking, it might stop them from catching up with you.

Hope you like the new case when it arrives, I find it tacky and cheap, but thats because I buy expensive handbags as my part time hobby.


----------



## krismusic

Amberlamps said:


> Wirral waiting for your review of your mojo and your v moda headphones, don’t worry about the folk who may stare at you with them on outside, they’re probably unemployed and jealous of them and they may want to rob them from you.
> 
> Keep power walking, it might stop them from catching up with you.
> 
> Hope you like the new case when it arrives, I find it tacky and cheap, but thats because I buy expensive handbags as my part time hobby.


I think the official Mojo case is excellent. Maybe I am tacky and cheap....


----------



## Amberlamps

krismusic said:


> I think the official Mojo case is excellent. Maybe I am tacky and cheap....



Maybe, possibly I dunno, I’ve never met ya so it would be rude of me to prejudge but,

I’m just here because I like wirral gal’s and the words “Picture, Big, The and Missing”.

Todays post was brought to you by the letters P, Q and the number 2.

Seek and ye shall find.


----------



## HugodoubleTT

krismusic said:


> I think the official Mojo case is excellent. Maybe I am tacky and cheap....


Who cares what the mojo case looks like its there to serve a purpose and that's so the mojo won't scratch when in my pocket


----------



## ankuse

Just got the original mojo case (plenty on ebay around ~60 dollars).  There are a few alternatives out there that probably offer equally good protection, but at that price and seeing first hand how nice the fit is, I definitely recommend the original case.


----------



## Deftone

Most places in the UK were bundling the case with Mojo for free. I dont know if this is still a thing though.


----------



## ankuse

Deftone said:


> Most places in the UK were bundling the case with Mojo for free. I dont know if this is still a thing though.


Nice, I didn't see any such bundles with distributors around my area with the official case (nor any other case).


----------



## miketlse

ankuse said:


> Nice, I didn't see any such bundles with distributors around my area with the official case (nor any other case).


I suspect that some owners who have also bought the poly, now realise that they can sell their mojo case, because they no longer need it.


----------



## HugodoubleTT (Mar 23, 2019)

Got my mojo case today and it's perfect, I'm going for a walk tomorrow, these  v moda headphones are amazing, never had so much fun listening to a pair of headphones in my life.
Bought the xl ear pads and it's even better now


----------



## HugodoubleTT

I'm going to introduce my nephew to the mojo world, I'm sure he will enjoy the sound but he won't appreciate how he's gone from a fiesta to a BMW m3


----------



## Deftone

I forgot Vmoda m100 were a big thing on here back in the day 2013?


----------



## paulgc

Anyone using an additional amp with their Mojo. Like the battery powered ALO CV5 tube hybrid? Looking for impressions. Pro/Cons.


----------



## miketlse

paulgc said:


> Anyone using an additional amp with their Mojo. Like the battery powered ALO CV5 tube hybrid? Looking for impressions. Pro/Cons.


Maybe I can half answer your question.
I found that using the Mojo as an input to an Arcam Solo Neo did dull the music reproduction.
Recently I find that Hugo 2 can direct drive Wharfedale Diamond, Monitor Audio Silver, and Focal Aria Speakers.
It has started me wondering whether Mojo could direct drive the Wharfedales, as computer monitors. I am not being realistic, and expecting the Mojo to drive speakers in a large room.


----------



## Deftone

paulgc said:


> Anyone using an additional amp with their Mojo. Like the battery powered ALO CV5 tube hybrid? Looking for impressions. Pro/Cons.



For iems?


----------



## JaZZ

paulgc said:


> Anyone using an additional amp with their Mojo. Like the battery powered ALO CV5 tube hybrid? Looking for impressions. Pro/Cons.


My take on it (just a few posts back).


----------



## HugodoubleTT (Mar 25, 2019)

Deftone said:


> I forgot Vmoda m100 were a big thing on here back in the day 2013?


I know I'm a little behind the times lol.
Been power walking today with mojo and v moda, think I've worn my trainers out I was walking that fast, banging house music playing


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi everyone,

I just ask with directly to Rob this question but I wonder what do you think about;

I am wondering what is the best strategy to keep the Mojo battery healthy:

A) using it only with battery and charge it everyday

B) using it with the wall-charger so it won't use its battery when used as desktop dac (I use the Mojo 90% as desktop dac)

Thank you


----------



## HugodoubleTT

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just ask with directly to Rob this question but I wonder what do you think about;
> 
> ...


I've just bought a chord mojo and I couldn't careless about the battery. .to busy enjoying the sound quality


----------



## taki (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I just bought Galaxy s10+ and I am having an issue using it with the Mojo, the sound has "hiss" sound in the background, it is so clear and loud, it comes only when playing any sound, even it comes when the Galaxy menu sound play, but when there is no sound playing no "hiss" at all.
I tried to play with the Galaxy "Sound quality and effects" menu but nothing worked.
I use the same cable with my Huawei Mate 10 with no problem (Fiio CL06).

Anyone know whats the problem here?


----------



## HugodoubleTT

taki said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just bought Galaxy s10+ and I am having an issue using it with the Mojo, the sound has "hiss" sound in the background, it is so clear and loud, it comes only when playing any sound, even it comes when the Galaxy menu sound play, but when there is no sound playing no "hiss" at all.
> I use the same cable with my Huawei Mate 10 with no problem (Fiio CL06).
> Anyone know whats the problem here?


SAMSUNG


----------



## StevenF19

Is it true that you can't use the Chord Mojo with Tidal (or other streaming services) on Android phones?

I'm mainly getting this to listen to music at work and can install Tidal on my PC if necessary but it's a bit of a pain. Is the sound quality really that good that it's worth this inconvenience? I've got a pair of Shure SE535s and my phone is a Xiaomi Mi Mix 2.


----------



## HugodoubleTT

StevenF19 said:


> Is it true that you can't use the Chord Mojo with Tidal (or other streaming services) on Android phones?
> 
> I'm mainly getting this to listen to music at work and can install Tidal on my PC if necessary but it's a bit of a pain. Is the sound quality really that good that it's worth this inconvenience? I've got a pair of Shure SE535s and my phone is a Xiaomi Mi Mix 2.


You can use tidal or Qobuz but you need to download USB player pro which by passes the phones dac


----------



## StevenF19

HugodoubleTT said:


> You can use tidal or Qobuz but you need to download USB player pro which by passes the phones dac


Does USB Player Pro have Tidal built into the app then? How is the interface?

Also, how would the sound quality compare between a Mojo and an iBasso DX150?


----------



## HugodoubleTT

StevenF19 said:


> Does USB Player Pro have Tidal built into the app then? How is the interface?
> 
> Also, how would the sound quality compare between a Mojo and an iBasso DX150?


USB pro will play your favourites on tidal, you have to pay for it but it's bit perfect and sounds amazing


----------



## StevenF19

HugodoubleTT said:


> USB pro will play your favourites on tidal, you have to pay for it but it's bit perfect and sounds amazing


Thanks, that's not ideal but I can live with a combination of that and the desktop app (as well as my locally stored music) if the Mojo sounds as good as everyone says it does.


----------



## x RELIC x

HugodoubleTT said:


> You can use tidal or Qobuz but you need to download USB player pro which by passes the phones dac



This is completely misleading. The phone's DAC is bypassed regardless or it wouldn't be sending the digital signal to the Mojo (*D*igital to *A*nalogue *C*onverter). What you mean is that it bypasses Android OS re-sampling which alters the sampling rate of the original file. It will still work without UAPP but the file's sampling rate will be changed based on Android OS SRC (Sample Rate Conversion), which is not ideal with Rob's designs.


----------



## sabloke

The main downside of USB Player Pro is that it won't play downloaded content. In other words, you won't be able to play any Tidal content unless you're online.


----------



## HugodoubleTT

x RELIC x said:


> This is completely misleading. The phone's DAC is bypassed regardless or it wouldn't be sending the digital signal to the Mojo (*D*igital to *A*nalogue *C*onverter). What you mean is that it bypasses Android OS re-sampling which alters the sampling rate of the original file. It will still work without UAPP but the file's sampling rate will be changed based on Android OS SRC (Sample Rate Conversion), which is not ideal with Rob's designs.


Relic it's words from the USB pro player site itself


----------



## HugodoubleTT

sabloke said:


> The main downside of USB Player Pro is that it won't play downloaded content. In other words, you won't be able to play any Tidal content unless you're online.


Exactly so how do I play tidal or Qobuz without using USB pro player?


----------



## x RELIC x (Mar 25, 2019)

HugodoubleTT said:


> Relic it's words from the USB pro player site itself



You can't feed the Mojo an analogue signal, so if using the DAC on the phone then Mojo wouldn't work regardless. I would suggest UAPP get their engineering department to talk to their marketing department. There are plenty of users who use their Android phone with Tidal (I'm talking about 44.1kHz HiFi, not MQA) but the Mojo either reports 48kHz sampling rate or 192kHz sampling rate which means that Android SRC is re-sampling the file. Has nothing to do with the phone's DAC.


----------



## HugodoubleTT

x RELIC x said:


> You can't feed the Mojo an analogue signal, so if using the DAC on the phone then Mojo wouldn't work regardless. I would suggest UAPP get their engineering department to talk to their marketing department. There are plenty of users who use their Android phone with Tidal (I'm talking about 44.1kHz HiFi, not MQA) but the Mojo either reports 48kHz sampling rate or 192kHz sampling rate which means that Adroid SRC is re-sampling the file. Has nothing to do with the phone's DAC.


I can't get no sound from Qobuz from my phone using mojo I have to go through USB pro player


----------



## dontfeedphils

x RELIC x said:


> You can't feed the Mojo an analogue signal, so if using the DAC on the phone then Mojo wouldn't work regardless. I would suggest UAPP get their engineering department to talk to their marketing department. There are plenty of users who use their Android phone with Tidal (I'm talking about 44.1kHz HiFi, not MQA) but the Mojo either reports 48kHz sampling rate or 192kHz sampling rate which means that Android SRC is re-sampling the file. Has nothing to do with the phone's DAC.



Splitting hairs. All that matters is that UAPP bypasses all internal Android audio processing and let's your high price DAC handle it.


----------



## HugodoubleTT

dontfeedphils said:


> Splitting hairs. All that matters is that UAPP bypasses all internal Android audio processing and let's your high price DAC handle it.


Perfect


----------



## x RELIC x

dontfeedphils said:


> Splitting hairs. All that matters is that UAPP bypasses all internal Android audio processing and let's your high price DAC handle it.



Yes, but it's been a source of a lot of confusion for users on multiple devices that use Android. Just here to help clear the confusion.


----------



## HugodoubleTT

x RELIC x said:


> Yes, but it's been a source of a lot of confusion for users on multiple devices that use Android. Just here to help clear the confusion.


Relic I'm more confused now than ever


----------



## x RELIC x

HugodoubleTT said:


> Relic I'm more confused now than ever



Can't help you there.

If it works then just use it.


----------



## HugodoubleTT (Mar 25, 2019)

x RELIC x said:


> Can't help you there.
> 
> If it works then just use it.


It's good to get a scientific approach on things 


x RELIC x said:


> Can't help you there.
> 
> If it works then just use it.


Qobuz won't work without USB pro so any solutions ?If I can't play off line it's data and data means money


----------



## x RELIC x

HugodoubleTT said:


> Qobuz won't work without USB pro so any solutions ?If I can't play off line it's data and data means money



I can't help with Qobuz as they decided Canadians aren't worth their service, lol.


----------



## HugodoubleTT

x RELIC x said:


> I can't help with Qobuz as they decided Canadians aren't worth their service, lol.


So it's now in America but not Canada, how strange is that


----------



## x RELIC x

HugodoubleTT said:


> So it's now in America but not Canada, how strange is that



It’s typical for Canada.


----------



## sabloke

Not enough gender equality and diversity in Qobuz catalogue perhaps?


----------



## Deftone

x RELIC x said:


> It’s typical for Canada.



I'd rather live in Canada and have no Qobuz


----------



## taki (Mar 26, 2019)

HugodoubleTT said:


> SAMSUNG



I hope there is a solution for this, I used other Android phones and worked fine. I guess there is some settings to be in the Galaxy s10.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

Just picked up the Mojo after demoing it @ Audio46. Wow. Can’t wait to fall further in love with this little jewel. 

Question: I want to use it as a DAC running between my MacBook Pro and my Samsung DA-E750 Audio Dock. The dock has only 3.5 mm mini jack input. 

Should the Mojo be in Line Out mode for this function? Could Line Out damage the Samsung? Thanks!


----------



## HugodoubleTT

taki said:


> I don
> 
> 
> I hope there is a solution for this, I used other Android phones and worked fine. I guess there is some settings to be in the Galaxy s10.


What I hated with my Samsung s8 is the Bluetooth situation, you couldn't get Apt x hd


----------



## Wheel Hoss

Why does the Mojo have 2 USB inputs (Input + Charging)? Is it so you can connect to computer _without _charging?


----------



## dontfeedphils

Wheel Hoss said:


> Why does the Mojo have 2 USB inputs (Input + Charging)? Is it so you can connect to computer _without _charging?



Because one is for charging and one is for data input.  In audio applications it's best to keep these two things far away from each other.


----------



## x RELIC x

Wheel Hoss said:


> Why does the Mojo have 2 USB inputs (Input + Charging)? Is it so you can connect to computer _without _charging?



Yes. It's best to not leave lithium batteries plugged-in and at full charge all the time as it's very stressful for the chemistry.


----------



## taki

Wheel Hoss said:


> Why does the Mojo have 2 USB inputs (Input + Charging)? Is it so you can connect to computer _without _charging?



Yes, you can use it using only the input usb on computer.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

Thanks for the responses.

For using the Mojo as a DAC, some reviewers are saying use 2 Volts (Volume Double Blue), instead of 3 Volts (true Line Out mode). Argument is less distortion. I don’t need a lot of volume for my Line Out purposes. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jarnopp

Wheel Hoss said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> For using the Mojo as a DAC, some reviewers are saying use 2 Volts (Volume Double Blue), instead of 3 Volts (true Line Out mode). Argument is less distortion. I don’t need a lot of volume for my Line Out purposes.
> 
> Thoughts?



4 clicks down is 1.9 V. You might even need less depending on the input sensitivity. You can experiment, or know it you have the spec for input sensitivity.


----------



## calbu

Not sure if this has been suggested before..a quick and dirty (and cheap) method of finding whether you are affected by radiated EMI/RFI and need shielded cable(s)..(especially if you find the Mojo sounding the same as other dacs or screechy)
Wrap your whole USB cable from end-to-end (i.e. from Mojo chassis to player chassis) in aluminum foil (used to wrap food). You should notice an immediate change if there is EMI/RFI interference..


----------



## Deftone

calbu said:


> Not sure if this has been suggested before..a quick and dirty (and cheap) method of finding whether you are affected by radiated EMI/RFI and need shielded cable(s)..(especially if you find the Mojo sounding the same as other dacs or screechy)
> Wrap your whole USB cable from end-to-end (i.e. from Mojo chassis to player chassis) in aluminum foil (used to wrap food). You should notice an immediate change if there is EMI/RFI interference..



I think for most of us damage to the signal comes from the source and less so externally as most decent cables are already very well sheilded.


----------



## calbu (Mar 27, 2019)

Deftone said:


> I think for most of us damage to the signal comes from the source and less so externally as most decent cables are already very well sheilded.



Would like to agree with you..however,sometimes a small cable like an unshielded OTG cable can cause problems..also,it's a cheap test and worth trying..


----------



## Wheel Hoss

calbu said:


> Would like to agree with you..however,sometimes a small cable like an unshielded OTG cable can cause problems..also,it's a cheap test and worth trying..



I think sometimes we look for problems and then we find them ... my Mojo sounds amazing, and I don’t need no aluminum foil to tell me that.


----------



## calbu

Wheel Hoss said:


> I think sometimes we look for problems and then we find them ... my Mojo sounds amazing, and I don’t need no aluminum foil to tell me that.



I had a problem with radiated EMI/RFI which made the Mojo sound ordinary or bad. I just want to help people facing the same problem..


----------



## Wheel Hoss

So I know that 2 Volts (standard for Line Out) is Blue Blue.

But how do I know when it's really Blue Blue? I guess it doesn't have to be exact, but is there any indicator of when I'm actually at 2 Volts?


----------



## Deftone

Wheel Hoss said:


> So I know that 2 Volts (standard for Line Out) is Blue Blue.
> 
> But how do I know when it's really Blue Blue? I guess it doesn't have to be exact, but is there any indicator of when I'm actually at 2 Volts?





jarnopp said:


> 4 clicks down is 1.9 V. You might even need less depending on the input sensitivity. You can experiment, or know it you have the spec for input sensitivity.



Its mentioned here, the fixed 3v is just a preset and 4 clicks down to 1.9v, theres no actual mode so adjust the volume as needed.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

Ok one more question. From the manual:

"Sample Rate Setup
Open the Audio MIDI Settings options (Application – Utility - Set Audio MIDI).
Select the Audio Output tab in the Set Audio MIDI.

Select the desired sample frequency from the options given."

I have the option to set the rate from 32,000 to 768,000 Hz. Standard was 44,000.

What setting should I use? Streaming Tidal from Desktop up to Master Quality.


----------



## miketlse

Wheel Hoss said:


> Ok one more question. From the manual:
> 
> "Sample Rate Setup
> Open the Audio MIDI Settings options (Application – Utility - Set Audio MIDI).
> ...


Have you checked the FAQ in post #3?


----------



## Wheel Hoss (Mar 27, 2019)

miketlse said:


> Have you checked the FAQ in post #3?



As an alternative, someone could just answer the question.

*****

Someone nice on Reddit said:

"Let Tidal set the sample rate. When selecting the output device there should be an advanced settings option that allows tidal to output bit perfect to the DAC."

I don't know how to do this. I found an Output option in Tidal that I set to Mojo, but I am still seeing the color on Mojo locked at whatever rate I set in the Audio Midi Setup application.

How do I do the "output bit perfect to the DAC" thing?

Please help a newb!


----------



## dontfeedphils

Wheel Hoss said:


> As an alternative, someone could just answer the question.
> 
> *****
> 
> ...



Well, have you read the FAQ?


----------



## Wheel Hoss

It’s alright I figured it out with help from Reddit. Clearly they are all jerks and morons, like everyone _here _says.


----------



## Mightygrey

Wheel Hoss said:


> Why does the Mojo have 2 USB inputs (Input + Charging)? Is it so you can connect to computer _without _charging?


Yes


----------



## dontfeedphils

Wheel Hoss said:


> It’s alright I figured it out with help from Reddit. Clearly they are all jerks and morons, like everyone _here _says.



Neato


----------



## Dobrescu George

I made a little video unboxing and impressions about Chord Mojo


----------



## greatwhite58

Dobrescu George said:


> I made a little video unboxing and impressions about Chord Mojo



I like the fact that it comes with very little as then most of the money has gone towards the dac.


----------



## 435279

greatwhite58 said:


> I like the fact that it comes with very little as then most of the money has gone towards the dac.



I would say most of the money from the first sales went toward the development cost of the FPGA code, Rob's wages.

That must have long since been repaid, unless they are paying Rob too much.


----------



## Dobrescu George

greatwhite58 said:


> I like the fact that it comes with very little as then most of the money has gone towards the dac.



Well, I don't mind it much, I think you can easily get high-quality cables easily nowadays, just wanted to point out that they are rather spartan, compared to even something entry-level like the Audirect Beam, which comes with way more cables


----------



## miketlse

greatwhite58 said:


> I like the fact that it comes with very little as then most of the money has gone towards the dac.


Anyone who wants a lot of cables, can always buy the cable kit.
Also the Mojo was originally designed to be portable, and potentially connect by cable to a multitude of phones/daps/transports, some with bespoke socket types/sizes.
Anyone reading the thousands of posts from the start of the thread, can quickly see that many of the thousands of owners also wanted custom cables, with bespoke lengths or materials (copper or silver) or sheaths, etc.
No one cable supplied by Chord could ever hope to satisfy all these use cases, so it makes sense for chord to devote the money to the dac, and let users buy the specific cable that suits their needs/preferences.


----------



## greatwhite58

SteveOliver said:


> I would say most of the money from the first sales went toward the development cost of the FPGA code, Rob's wages.
> 
> That must have long since been repaid, unless they are paying Rob too much.


Then it also means more can be spent on R&D.


----------



## miketlse

SteveOliver said:


> I would say most of the money from the first sales went toward the development cost of the FPGA code, Rob's wages.
> 
> That must have long since been repaid, unless they are paying Rob too much.


Rob doesn't come cheap, as revealed in this post regarding the development of the DAVE.


----------



## Deftone

miketlse said:


> Rob doesn't come cheap, as revealed in this post regarding the development of the DAVE.



Damn... John Frank's definitely does appreciate his worth.


----------



## tacit

Hello Chord Mojo users, my Chord Mojo charges too slow even with 2A charger. What is the problem?


----------



## surfgeorge

Your battery might be damaged.

How old is your Mojo, how hot does it get during charging, and what operating gtime do you get after a full charge?
How carefully did you treat the battery? Did you charge the Mojo while using it? Did you leave it connected to a charger for extended periods of time?

LiPo batteries can have vastly different lifetime depending on treatment.

For lifetime you should:
* store them at app. 30% charge state (never store them fully charged)
* avoid high temperatures in operation or storage (both reduces the lifetime)
* ideally keep them between 20% and 80% charge state

If it's damaged you'll have to either get it replaced by a dealer or source an original battery and swap it.


----------



## miketlse

tacit said:


> Hello Chord Mojo users, my Chord Mojo charges too slow even with 2A charger. What is the problem?


Sorry @tacit , but you will have to give us all more contextual info than that, before other owners can try to help you:

How long is 'too slow'? 4 hours, 6 hours, 8 hours, 16 hours, or whatever. What seems too slow to you could be normal for everyone else.
Does the charging light remain constant, or is it blinking?
Are you using a normal charger, or one of the 'intelligent chargers' ?
What make of charger are you using?
Answers to those questions would be a good starter.


----------



## tacit

miketlse said:


> Sorry @tacit , but you will have to give us all more contextual info than that, before other owners can try to help you:
> 
> How long is 'too slow'? 4 hours, 6 hours, 8 hours, 16 hours, or whatever. What seems too slow to you could be normal for everyone else.
> Does the charging light remain constant, or is it blinking?
> ...


it is about 8 hours, it is not blinking, it is steady, i used normal 2A 5V charger by Samsung for Galaxy 9+


----------



## tacit

surfgeorge said:


> Your battery might be damaged.
> 
> How old is your Mojo, how hot does it get during charging, and what operating gtime do you get after a full charge?
> How carefully did you treat the battery? Did you charge the Mojo while using it? Did you leave it connected to a charger for extended periods of time?
> ...


Mojo is new, it gets warm when charging, not really hot, it works 6-7 hours after charge, i did not leave on charger for extended time and I am very careful with batteries, my cell phones works for year without changing battery. I did not use Mojo while charging, it was not recommended.


----------



## miketlse

tacit said:


> it is about 8 hours, it is not blinking, it is steady, i used normal 2A 5V charger by Samsung for Galaxy 9+


Thanks for replying.
8 hours is normal charging time.
A blinking light would have indicated that the mojo was not receiving enough current.


----------



## miketlse

tacit said:


> Mojo is new, it gets warm when charging, not really hot, it works 6-7 hours after charge, i did not leave on charger for extended time and I am very careful with batteries, my cell phones works for year without changing battery. I did not use Mojo while charging, it was not recommended.


For reference, the scenarios are:

brand new mojo and battery first charge - charge only, do not try and play at the same time
near empty battery - charge only, because charge plus play, will result in mojo becoming very hot
near full battery - can charge plus play, because mojo will play without becoming too hot


----------



## tacit

miketlse said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 8 hours is normal charging time.
> A blinking light would have indicated that the mojo was not receiving enough current.


Thank you very much for your answer, somewhere I read that charging is 4 hours. Could I use QC3 or iSmart charger? Some site recommend them.


----------



## 435279 (Apr 2, 2019)

tacit said:


> Thank you very much for your answer, somewhere I read that charging is 4 hours. Could I use QC3 or iSmart charger? Some site recommend them.



You can but it won't charge any faster, Mojo will only charge at up to 1A I believe.

Edit: RTFM, its in the manual.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

What are “intelligent chargers?”


----------



## 435279

Wheel Hoss said:


> What are “intelligent chargers?”



A normal charger with an added buzz word to get us to buy it would be my guess.


----------



## tacit

SteveOliver said:


> You can but it won't charge any faster, Mojo will only charge at up to 1A I believe.
> 
> Edit: RTFM, its in the manual.



You are right, i measured it, it takes only 1A.


----------



## krismusic

SteveOliver said:


> A normal charger with an added buzz word to get us to buy it would be my guess.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_battery_charger


----------



## 435279

krismusic said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_battery_charger



OK, fair enough, but not really applicable to Mojo and probably not the type of smart charger the OP was referring to.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

Not hugely important, but wondering if anyone could help me understand how to read the volume indicator better. So, I know that Blue-Blue is 2.0 Volts. But to my eyes, there are *2* Blue-Blue settings (one when you first come up from Light Blue-Blue and the other if you press up again, just before Blue-Violet).

How do I know which is 2.0 Volts (the standard for Line Out according to many)?

Also wanted to add that this device is truly amazing. As a musician my entire life, there are so many ways that the Mojo reproduces music more accurately than any other interface I've used. I read some of Rob's comments about Noise Floor and how the slightest amount of noise from other DACs pollutes the sound. When I listen to the Mojo with headphones, I can totally hear the space around the sounds that normally is muddled and veiled. Also, the timing is just unbelievable. I hope to have the time to write up my thoughts more cohesively at some point, as the marvels of this little beauty cannot be understated. So glad I followed the hype train on this one. To be honest, the hype doesn't even live up to the reality.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Wheel Hoss said:


> Not hugely important, but wondering if anyone could help me understand how to read the volume indicator better. So, I know that Blue-Blue is 2.0 Volts. But to my eyes, there are *2* Blue-Blue settings (one when you first come up from Light Blue-Blue and the other if you press up again, just before Blue-Violet).
> 
> How do I know which is 2.0 Volts (the standard for Line Out according to many)?
> 
> Also wanted to add that this device is truly amazing. As a musician my entire life, there are so many ways that the Mojo reproduces music more accurately than any other interface I've used. I read some of Rob's comments about Noise Floor and how the slightest amount of noise from other DACs pollutes the sound. When I listen to the Mojo with headphones, I can totally hear the space around the sounds that normally is muddled and veiled. Also, the timing is just unbelievable. I hope to have the time to write up my thoughts more cohesively at some point, as the marvels of this little beauty cannot be understated. So glad I followed the hype train on this one. To be honest, the hype doesn't even live up to the reality.



I'm actually not sure how to answer your question. For me, it seems to be the first blue-blue that is 2.0 V precisely, but I haven't measured yet 

I agree with your second comment, for a musician, Mojo is like a really important tool, not just an audiophile DAC/AMP but a really handy tool. You see it in almost every music production studio in Romania lol


----------



## dakanao

Wheel Hoss said:


> Not hugely important, but wondering if anyone could help me understand how to read the volume indicator better. So, I know that Blue-Blue is 2.0 Volts. But to my eyes, there are *2* Blue-Blue settings (one when you first come up from Light Blue-Blue and the other if you press up again, just before Blue-Violet).
> 
> How do I know which is 2.0 Volts (the standard for Line Out according to many)?
> 
> Also wanted to add that this device is truly amazing. As a musician my entire life, there are so many ways that the Mojo reproduces music more accurately than any other interface I've used. I read some of Rob's comments about Noise Floor and how the slightest amount of noise from other DACs pollutes the sound. When I listen to the Mojo with headphones, I can totally hear the space around the sounds that normally is muddled and veiled. Also, the timing is just unbelievable. I hope to have the time to write up my thoughts more cohesively at some point, as the marvels of this little beauty cannot be understated. So glad I followed the hype train on this one. To be honest, the hype doesn't even live up to the reality.


Agreed. Are you using USB with the Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x (Apr 4, 2019)

Wheel Hoss said:


> Not hugely important, but wondering if anyone could help me understand how to read the volume indicator better. So, I know that Blue-Blue is 2.0 Volts. But to my eyes, there are *2* Blue-Blue settings (one when you first come up from Light Blue-Blue and the other if you press up again, just before Blue-Violet).
> 
> How do I know which is 2.0 Volts (the standard for Line Out according to many)?
> 
> Also wanted to add that this device is truly amazing. As a musician my entire life, there are so many ways that the Mojo reproduces music more accurately than any other interface I've used. I read some of Rob's comments about Noise Floor and how the slightest amount of noise from other DACs pollutes the sound. When I listen to the Mojo with headphones, I can totally hear the space around the sounds that normally is muddled and veiled. Also, the timing is just unbelievable. I hope to have the time to write up my thoughts more cohesively at some point, as the marvels of this little beauty cannot be understated. So glad I followed the hype train on this one. To be honest, the hype doesn't even live up to the reality.



There is only one setting at 2V (1.9V actually). You get there by putting Mojo in to line-level mode and then click the volume minus button 4 times to get to 1.9V. The lower blue indication (closer to zero volume) is in the low zone where the balls change colour individually and would be a very low Voltage output level in comparison.

Conversely, if you are in the 1.9V setting and then press volume up you will get in to the white territory, where the volume minus button stays white and the volume plus button changes colour.

Remember that the line-level mode is just a volume preset that is forgotton after the Mojo is powered down. Please use caution when you adjust the volume that high when using sensitive headphones/IEMs as the volume setting will now be remembered on the next power cycle.


----------



## GreenBow

dakanao said:


> Just ordered another Jitterbug… Let's see if the cable bass problem gets fixed with another Jitterbug.



Is your cable picking up RFI after the Jitterbug? Is it shielded?


----------



## Wheel Hoss

dakanao said:


> Agreed. Are you using USB with the Mojo?



Yes. Why?


----------



## tacit

Dear friends, I own Chord Mojo for two weeks now and should admit its amazing musical qualities, my first question  - is there anything similar to the Mojo in the price range and, if possible, in size range? I am aware of other Chord products but they are definitely beyond of my financial abilities.

My second question relates to the charging, my Mojo takes almost 7 hours to charge fully with high quality 2A chargers, someone said it is normal. However it is really long time.

Still, I hooked up USB tester last time I charged Mojo and it gave 5,200 mAh capacity of Mojo battery! It is really strange, I tried the tester on my cell phone (turned off) and it gave me pretty accurate capacity of its battery. Different sites say that Mojo battery is 2,200 mAh. If it is really 5,200 - at least it would explain long charging time.

Could you please comment on these questions? Thank you!


----------



## 435279

tacit said:


> Still, I hooked up USB tester last time I charged Mojo and it gave 5,200 mAh capacity of Mojo battery! It is really strange, I tried the tester on my cell phone (turned off) and it gave me pretty accurate capacity of its battery. Different sites say that Mojo battery is 2,200 mAh. If it is really 5,200 - at least it would explain long charging time.



When I tested mine with a similar device I noticed that even after the charging light has gone off Mojo still continues to draw a small quiescent current, maybe caused by losses in the the charge circuit.

Anyway, if it was left it plugged in for a few days (not recommended) the measured capacity would continue to increase until it was unplugged.


----------



## tacit

SteveOliver said:


> When I tested mine with a similar device I noticed that even after the charging light has gone off Mojo still continues to draw a small quiescent current, maybe caused by losses in the the charge circuit.
> 
> Anyway, if it was left it plugged in for a few days (not recommended) the measured capacity would continue to increase until it was unplugged.



I am very careful not to keep it for a long time on charge, and disconnected once the charge was over.


----------



## 435279

tacit said:


> I am very careful not to keep it for a long time on charge, and disconnected once the charge was over.



Understood. Mojo gets warm during during charging which probably indicates its charging circuit is less than 100% efficient. (85-95 would be my guess) That will explain the extra mAh's taken during charging.

In order to measure the true battery capacity you would need to insert a measuring device between the charge circuit and battery.


----------



## dakanao

GreenBow said:


> Is your cable picking up RFI after the Jitterbug? Is it shielded?


I use the Moon Audio Black Dragon ($100) shielded USB cable, and it sounds fine, but after 1 minute of use, my Mojo gets this weird loss of bass and slight loss of lower mids, and gets slightly brighter as well.

After I curve the cable a little bit, it gets good again, and after a minute the same problem occurs again.

So I don't know whether it's RFI or not, but it's definitely very annoying, since there seems to be no solution to it.


----------



## dakanao

Wheel Hoss said:


> Yes. Why?


I would recommend a Jitterbug, the sound gets even more natural and smooth that way.


----------



## tacit

SteveOliver said:


> Understood. Mojo gets warm during during charging which probably indicates its charging circuit is less than 100% efficient. (85-95 would be my guess) That will explain the extra mAh's taken during charging.
> 
> In order to measure the true battery capacity you would need to insert a measuring device between the charge circuit and battery.



You are very much right, if it would be more efficient it would not get warm so much even without ventilation holes. I have IFi xDSD and it is totally enclosed and still did not get even close to the heat Mojo generates.


----------



## CJG888

What then is the “perfect” USB charger for the Mojo? 1A, presumably?


----------



## tacit

CJG888 said:


> What then is the “perfect” USB charger for the Mojo? 1A, presumably?



Mojo takes about 1A so charger should be at least 2A in order the charger would not overheat.


----------



## CJG888

Is there any risk to the lifespan of the battery by using a more powerful charger? It’s a LiFePo, isn’t it?


----------



## 435279

All the charger questions have already been answered in the FAQ post at the beginning of this thread, have a look there.


----------



## CJG888

Thanks.


----------



## dakanao

I'm wondering, could that problem of the bass and lowermids getting weaker and highs getting slightly more uncontrolled brighter after a minute, be a problem of ground loop noise?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> I'm wondering, could that problem of the bass and lowermids getting weaker and highs getting slightly more uncontrolled brighter after a minute, be a problem of ground loop noise?



Seems like you have more issues than a magazine stand.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Deftone said:


> Seems like you have more issues than a magazine stand.



lol, I was gonna say, I've heard some strange things in this hobby, can't say that I've heard bending a USB cable making things better or worse.


----------



## miketlse

tacit said:


> Dear friends, I own Chord Mojo for two weeks now and should admit its amazing musical qualities, my first question  - is there anything similar to the Mojo in the price range and, if possible, in size range? I am aware of other Chord products but they are definitely beyond of my financial abilities.
> 
> My second question relates to the charging, my Mojo takes almost 7 hours to charge fully with high quality 2A chargers, someone said it is normal. However it is really long time.
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1057#post-12501872


----------



## jarnopp

dontfeedphils said:


> lol, I was gonna say, I've heard some strange things in this hobby, can't say that I've heard bending a USB cable making things better or worse.



Sounds like possible a loose usb connector. Maybe open it up and look inside?


----------



## dakanao

jarnopp said:


> Sounds like possible a loose usb connector. Maybe open it up and look inside?


Hmm, you mean on the micro USB input of the Mojo?

Would I be able to tighten it up, if I open the Mojo? Because I don't want it to get looser in any way, after I pull the screws apart, and close it back again.


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> Hmm, you mean on the micro USB input of the Mojo?
> 
> Would I be able to tighten it up, if I open the Mojo? Because I don't want it to get looser in any way, after I pull the screws apart, and close it back again.


There are only two ways that the socket can be lose:

The socket has come lose from the circuit board, and needs to be resoldered
The plug is a loose fit inside the socket, so maybe a pair of pliers will be enough to deform the socket slightly to ensure the plug is a tight fit
You cannot try either cure without opening the case.

However I still cannot understand how moving a cable carrying a digital signal, can affect the analogue sound in the manner that is described.
Similarly I would have thought that a loose socket for a digital signal, might result in breaks in the signal which would result in breaks in the music, but I cannot understand how that would change the tone of the music.


----------



## dakanao (Apr 5, 2019)

miketlse said:


> There are only two ways that the socket can be lose:
> 
> The socket has come lose from the circuit board, and needs to be resoldered
> The plug is a loose fit inside the socket, so maybe a pair of pliers will be enough to deform the socket slightly to ensure the plug is a tight fit
> ...


Yeah actually whenever that happens, I always hear a crackle in the sound before it starts, and then it starts to sounds slightly artifically brighter/less smooth and less full.

Then I curve the Mojo with the USB cable a little bit and insert the cable a bit deeper, and it sounds great again, after a minute or so I hear that crackle, and the same thing happens again.

I've tested this out over the coarse of a few weeks, with my Sennheiser HD 650 and HD 540 Gold, to make sure it was not placebo of some sort.


----------



## Pictograms

dakanao said:


> Yeah actually whenever that happens, I always hear a crackle in the sound before it starts, and then it starts to sounds slightly artifically brighter/less smooth and less full.
> 
> Then I curve the Mojo with the USB cable a little bit and insert the cable a bit deeper, and it sounds great again, after a minute or so I hear that crackle, and the same thing happens again.
> 
> I've tested this out over the coarse of a few weeks, with my Sennheiser HD 650 and HD 540 Gold, to make sure it was not placebo of some sort.


I haven’t been following the thread so I’m sorry if this was asked, but have you cleaned out the USB socket on the mojo? Just use compressed air.


----------



## dakanao

Pictograms said:


> I haven’t been following the thread so I’m sorry if this was asked, but have you cleaned out the USB socket on the mojo? Just use compressed air.


Can you please tell me how I can do that exactly?


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> Can you please tell me how I can do that exactly?



The air pressure will blow out any dust/debris, you can by it in a can.


----------



## 17Daggers

Hi, so I finally bought the Mojo and I have some problems. 
1. When I try to set the volume at line out mode (pressing both volume buttons down right after its turned on) the volume buttons turn violet/magenta instead of light blue. Has anyone else had the same issue? 
2. When I play music from Tidal via usb to mojo the power button is always orange no matter the sampling rate of the file played. I have installed the drivers for windows 10, I have read the FAQs at the first page but I couldn’t find a solution.
Can someone help


----------



## jarnopp

17Daggers said:


> Hi, so I finally bought the Mojo and I have some problems.
> 1. When I try to set the volume at line out mode (pressing both volume buttons down right after its turned on) the volume buttons turn violet/magenta instead of light blue. Has anyone else had the same issue?
> 2. When I play music from Tidal via usb to mojo the power button is always orange no matter the sampling rate of the file played. I have installed the drivers for windows 10, I have read the FAQs at the first page but I couldn’t find a solution.
> Can someone help



Regarding #1, press both vol balls before turning Mojo on to get to line out mode. Pressing them after changes the brightness of the balls (low, high).


----------



## 435279

17Daggers said:


> 2. When I play music from Tidal via usb to mojo the power button is always orange no matter the sampling rate of the file played. I have installed the drivers for windows 10, I have read the FAQs at the first page but I couldn’t find a solution.



Your PC is resampling to 48Khz. In Tidal settings you need to select exclusive mode, also select bypass volume setting, or whatever its called. (I don't have my Mojo ATM so I can't check the exact wording of these, but you get the idea.  )


----------



## 17Daggers

@jarnopp I'm pressing the volume buttons while the power button is still blinking, when the device is starting, so I'm not doing it wrong, I know that if I press the vol buttons after the power button stops changing colors it dims the brightness of the leds. What I experience is that the default line out color of my device is set at purple for some reason. It also seems that the output voltage is much higher than 3Volts as it overdrives my speaker amp at this level.



jdpark said:


> However, if I understood correctly from other posts, the 3V double purple volume setting (aka line out mode) is not the highest volume available


@jdpark If I understand from this old comment of your's, does your unit have the same issue?

@SteveOliver thank you, it took me a while to find the settings on Tidal.


----------



## rbalcom

17Daggers said:


> @jarnopp I'm pressing the volume buttons while the power button is still blinking, when the device is starting, so I'm not doing it wrong, I know that if I press the vol buttons after the power button stops changing colors it dims the brightness of the leds. What I experience is that the default line out color of my device is set at purple for some reason. It also seems that the output voltage is much higher than 3Volts as it overdrives my speaker amp at this level.



The user manual says, “To set the output level to 3V ( line level ) for connection to a preamplifier press both volume buttons together when switching on the unit. Both volume balls will illuminate light blue. This mode is not remembered so when you switch off it will reset back to the previous volume stored for safety reasons.”

I understand that to mean hold both down while powering on. Not press before and let go or press right after, but hold down while the Mojo powers on. Works for me and has for three years as part of my home office system.  What to call the color created by the tricolor LEDs is anybody’s guess. Too many variables for me to call for sure.


----------



## x RELIC x

@17Daggers, if the lights change colour from your previous volume setting while holding the buttons on power-up then it’s going in to line-level mode and there is no other preset besides 3V. Because the colours aren’t exactly the same as the manual states doesn’t mean that it’s not going in to line-level mode. Chord uses a mix of RGB LEDs and it may show slightly different from the expected colour stated in the manual.

Regarding your speakers distorting it’s likely that 3V is too ‘hot’ for their input as most amps expect a 2V input, which it seems you’ve already guessed. To get close to 2V set the Mojo in line-level mode and then click the volume minus button 4 times. This will get you to 1.9V which should be ok for your powered speakers. The line-level mode is nothing more than a volume preset that’s forgotten with a power cycle so don’t worry about losing any quality by doing this. ALSO, PLEASE REMEMBER that this setting will remain in your next power cycle, unlike the line-level setting, so please use caution if you connect headphones/IEMs with the volume at this level.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> The air pressure will blow out any dust/debris, you can by it in a can.


Oh, you mean like this?

https://www.burosprinter.nl/luchtsp...MIzbjr5YbF4QIV7b_tCh27mQzSEAQYASABEgK_GfD_BwE


----------



## Wheel Hoss

For those of you using the Mojo as a desktop DAC:

How do you handle the battery issue?

Do you just bite the bullet and leave it plugged in all the time (as I've heard some do and as a result kill the battery life)?
Do you always use it as a DAC without charging, and just make sure to get it charging as soon as your session is done?
Combination of both?
Have multiple Mojos?

I'm just kind of OCD by nature, and so far I have not used it as a DAC and charged it at the same time. But there have been times when the charge ran out, and I had to switch to MacBook's crappy built-in DAC. Considering getting a Dragonfly Red to help somewhat alleviate the issue.

Thanks fellow Mojo parents! Stressful taking care of this little dude . . .


----------



## jarnopp

Wheel Hoss said:


> For those of you using the Mojo as a desktop DAC:
> 
> How do you handle the battery issue?
> 
> ...



You can remove the battery completely and use Mojo as a desktop dad (plugged in). I tested this when I changed my battery a month or so ago. If you don’t need mobile, this is a good way to go.  Otherwise, I’d use it on battery, not plugged in.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

Remove the battery??? That’s not in the manual!


----------



## 435279

Wheel Hoss said:


> Remove the battery??? That’s not in the manual!



It is in the advanced user manual = this site.


----------



## Deftone

Wheel Hoss said:


> For those of you using the Mojo as a desktop DAC:
> 
> How do you handle the battery issue?
> 
> ...



You could leave it on charge over night every night and then you shouldnt have to worry about it being plugged in during the day when in use, unless you listen 9+ hours.


----------



## dakanao

Okay this is interesting, I took the Jitterbug off my USB cable, and plugged the USB cable directly into my laptop, and left the Jitterbug in an unused USB port.

More bass has come back, and more lower midrange as wel!?!? This is truly fascinating, I thought an extra Jitterbug would make the sound even warmer, bassier.

While the sound is smoother/more controlled in the highs with 2 jitterbugs, with 1 sitting unused in a port and Mojo directly to my laptop, it's definitely bassier and warmer at the lower midrange.

Maybe it's the Black Dragons 21 AWG that doesn't go well with 2 jitterbugs. I tested out cheaper USB cables though, and they seemed to have the same problem.

Anyway, next listening session I'm gonna test it further like this.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

Just in case: how do I charge and use it as a DAC at the same time? Don't intend to do this. But if I need to in a pinch, how does it work? When I have it plugged in for charging, it doesn't get recognized by my laptop. Do I need 2 microUSB-USB cords for this? Thanks.


----------



## jarnopp

Wheel Hoss said:


> Just in case: how do I charge and use it as a DAC at the same time? Don't intend to do this. But if I need to in a pinch, how does it work? When I have it plugged in for charging, it doesn't get recognized by my laptop. Do I need 2 microUSB-USB cords for this? Thanks.



Yes, two usb cables. One to charge and one for signal input. If you go this route, use sparingly and try to do it from a full charge for best battery life.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

Thanks. Think I’ll just stick with one cable and use DFR when it’s out of charge. 

I want to baby that battery!


----------



## Deftone

I just came across this if anyone is interested

https://www.whathifi.com/features/making-chord-mojo

edit; happy post number 4,000 to me.


----------



## a-LeXx (Apr 15, 2019)

Well, it‘s clear why they just CANNOT do MQA (not from the technical perspective).

If they do, and people would praise the sound quality, it would kill the major differentiator of the company - proprietary filtering.

Because for MQA, they cannot use their own filters, they have to do whatever MQA is telling to do - the same as competition does.

Imagine, what would happen when the people would start to rave about how wonderful Mojo sounds with MQA? This would mean, those sophisticated filters were doing nothing, and the answer for the nice sound of Mojo is not in the overdone filtering, but in the simplistic amplifier design...

If some people would start asking those technical questions with MQA support implemented, it would completely ruin the whole marketing strategy.

That‘s why there will be never any MQA support with Mojo or devices with similar technical design, this would be, as is the designer acknowledges that his invention is actually doing nothing....


----------



## miketlse

a-LeXx said:


> Well, it‘s clear why they just CANNOT do MQA (not from the technical perspective).
> 
> If they do, and people would praise the sound quality, it would kill the major differentiator of the company - proprietary filtering.
> 
> ...


I presume that you are a fan of MQA.


----------



## kumar402

a-LeXx said:


> Well, it‘s clear why they just CANNOT do MQA (not from the technical perspective).
> 
> If they do, and people would praise the sound quality, it would kill the major differentiator of the company - proprietary filtering.
> 
> ...


its an assumption to think that if they design filters in Mojo as per MQA instruction it will sound good. It may not sound as good as it currently does.


----------



## Pictograms

dakanao said:


> Oh, you mean like this?
> 
> https://www.burosprinter.nl/luchtsp...MIzbjr5YbF4QIV7b_tCh27mQzSEAQYASABEgK_GfD_BwE


Exactly like that


----------



## a-LeXx (Apr 15, 2019)

miketlse said:


> I presume that you are a fan of MQA.



Sorry, wrong. I‘m only talking about technical aspects. And I believe many fans of MQA would just share their excitement about how nice Mojo sounds with it. 

And then skeptics like me would start asking wrong questions, like that one with filters  

Whether there is actually any difference at all - that‘s another question. About as easy to answer as the question, whose religion is actually a proper one, and who was believing wrong things all the time


----------



## miketlse

a-LeXx said:


> Sorry, wrong. I‘m only talking about technical aspects. And I believe many fans of MQA would just share their excitement about how nice Mojo sounds with it. Whether there is actually any difference at all - that‘s another question. About as easy to answer as the question, whose religion is actually a proper one, and who was believing wrong things all the time


Here are the views of Rob Watts regarding MQA.
Why design a DAC to accurately reproduce music, then feed it with data generated by a lossy algorithm? GIGO.
Yes some people like MQA, but I don't think you will find many of them on the Chord threads.


----------



## kumar402

a-LeXx said:


> Sorry, wrong. I‘m only talking about technical aspects. And I believe many fans of MQA would just share their excitement about how nice Mojo sounds with it. Whether there is actually any difference at all - that‘s another question. About as easy to answer as the question, whose religion is actually a proper one, and who was believing wrong things all the time


This whole audiophile world works on hype isn't it? No point taking out Chord. Some website praise Schiit and some NOS. If you experience all you will realise they all have their strength and weaknesses


----------



## a-LeXx (Apr 15, 2019)

miketlse said:


> Here are the views of Rob Watts regarding MQA.
> Why design a DAC to accurately reproduce music, then feed it with data generated by a lossy algorithm? GIGO.
> Yes some people like MQA, but I don't think you will find many of them on the Chord threads.



MQA has a possible range of implementations, and I believe that e.g. with MQA-CDs they are really screwing it up.

However, with the current tidal‘s implementation, that is, most content 48kHz and 24bit resolution, first, it‘s better than redbook already because of the resolution (not all 8 additional bits are used to carry the lossy signal), and secondly, adding the lossy unfolded information would at least not harm the main redbook-like part, but would require a much simpler filters with close to none impact already due to a fact that the cut-off frequency  is now at 48kHz (assuming only one step of unfold to 96Ksps has been required/performed) compared to 22kHz with redbook content. And I‘m not a bat, I can‘t hear much of a difference even if they do screw the filter at 48kHz, while I‘ll certainly hear the difference if they do it at 22kHz  It‘s as simple as this, from the technical point of view...


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY (Apr 15, 2019)

a-LeXx said:


> Well, it‘s clear why they just CANNOT do MQA (not from the technical perspective).
> 
> If they do, and people would praise the sound quality, it would kill the major differentiator of the company - proprietary filtering.
> 
> Because for MQA, they cannot use their own filters, they have to do whatever MQA is telling to do - the same as competition does.



Absolute and utter nonsense. Fundamentally the output of MQA decoding is a stream of numbers at whatever rate the DAC supports. That one cannot implement a FIR filter just prior to that output stage is mind bogglingly idiotic. Consider DAPs that support MQA - one can still enable EQ in these cases which is nothing more than a FIR filter under the hood. The simple fact is MQA decoding is non trivial, and to do so in a hardware implementation is incredibly challenging. That, coupled with the notion that an end user is going to have a licensed copy of Vivado and $200 JTAG pod from Xilinx to update the firmware makes MQA on the Mojo pretty much impossible. That Chord are saying there is no increased fidelity in doing so is a) first of all, not incorrect nor b) surprising considering how quick they are to deflect when someone points out the limitations of their design.



> Imagine, what would happen when the people would start to rave about how wonderful Mojo sounds with MQA? This would mean, those sophisticated filters were doing nothing, and the answer for the nice sound of Mojo is not in the overdone filtering, but in the simplistic amplifier design...



Oh come off it. These same people turn around and rave about their ridiculous cables and anti-vibe pads for their solid state devices. And yet nobody using those ridiculous things says the Mojo is incapable of producing pleasing sound.



> If some people would start asking those technical questions with MQA support implemented, it would completely ruin the whole marketing strategy.



Their marketing strategy of "if it's well received it's because we're an amazing company and if people hate it it's because they're idiots" is already pretty bad.



> That‘s why there will be never any MQA support with Mojo or devices with similar technical design, this would be, as is the designer acknowledges that his invention is actually doing nothing....



It would be possible with the latest multi-processor system-on-chip parts from Xilinx (i.e ZU9, etc) with PetaLinux running on the APU. Doing so doesn't mean the existing infrastructure is useless, it's just a lot of work to implement something that is objectively worse than uncompressed high fidelity source material.


----------



## a-LeXx

GRUMPYOLDGUY said:


> Absolute and utter nonsense. Fundamentally the output of MQA decoding is a stream of numbers at whatever rate the DAC supports. That one cannot implement a FIR filter just prior to that output stage is mind bogglingly idiotic. Consider DAPs that support MQA - one can still enable EQ in these cases which is nothing more than a FIR filter under the hood. The simple fact is MQA decoding is non trivial, and to do so in a hardware implementation is incredibly challenging. That, coupled with the notion that an end user is going to have a licensed copy of Vivado and $200 JTAG pod from Xilinx to update the firmware makes MQA on the Mojo pretty much impossible. That Chord are saying there is no increased fidelity in doing so is a) first of all, not incorrect nor b) surprising considering how quick they are to deflect when someone points out the limitations of their design.
> 
> Oh come off it. These same people turn around and rave about their ridiculous cables and anti-vibe pads for their solid state devices. And yet nobody using those ridiculous things says the Mojo is incapable of producing pleasing sound.
> 
> ...



Sorry  I quote everything, writing on an ipad and it‘s not very convenient to edit the text.

You got this wrong, I‘m talking here about company‘s philosophy, not about whether this is at all technically possible with Mojo.
And MQA renderer is actually nothing more than a DAC with a simple minimum phase slow roll-off filter (well, actually a number of similar filters).

That MQA allows only for a bit-perfect output - then I‘m with you, I also find it mumbo-jumbo, there is no actual technical reason for this limitation.
So, yes, MQA has some issues. But in case you don‘t need to EQ, e.g. MQA from Tidal is better resolution than a simple redbook content. It's all about streaming, it requires much less resources to stream quasi-redbook content compared to real high-res...

My point was, MQA collides with Chord‘s own mumbo-jumbo regarding their proprietary filtering. So it‘s either the way MQA dictates it, or the way Chord sees it. And of course Chord as a company would never allow to abandon their main differentiator and go for a competitor‘s (MQA) implementations - this would put the whole marketing strategy in danger.

What I‘m saying, is - there is a lot of mumbo-jumbo in this hobby and sometimes different philosophies collide and are completely and utterly incompatible, like in case of MQA and Chord.

This was also not at all intended as Mojo bashing, I‘m actually thinking about buying one...


----------



## analogmusic (Apr 16, 2019)

kumar402 said:


> This whole audiophile world works on hype isn't it? No point taking out Chord. Some website praise Schiit and some NOS. If you experience all you will realise they all have their strength and weaknesses



Kumar that is very Un-informed view that ignores basic sampling theory and the Maths behind it

The basic weakness of digital is transients...

And it seems to my ears that MQA does not address this fundamental problem. Even with a Native MQA Dac...


----------



## a-LeXx

analogmusic said:


> And it seems to my ears...



That‘s a very true statement. Because there is no way to have a Chord product without their million-tap filter for a true double blind test. And comparing to other DACs is comparing apples to oranges... No doubt though that Chord’s products do generally sound good...


----------



## Deftone

GRUMPYOLDGUY said:


> Absolute and utter nonsense. Fundamentally the output of MQA decoding is a stream of numbers at whatever rate the DAC supports. That one cannot implement a FIR filter just prior to that output stage is mind bogglingly idiotic. Consider DAPs that support MQA - one can still enable EQ in these cases which is nothing more than a FIR filter under the hood. The simple fact is MQA decoding is non trivial, and to do so in a hardware implementation is incredibly challenging. That, coupled with the notion that an end user is going to have a licensed copy of Vivado and $200 JTAG pod from Xilinx to update the firmware makes MQA on the Mojo pretty much impossible. That Chord are saying there is no increased fidelity in doing so is a) first of all, not incorrect nor b) surprising considering how quick they are to deflect when someone points out the limitations of their design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has returned.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Deftone said:


> He has returned.



I'll be out of your hair soon enough. I'm quickly realizing why I left in the first place.


----------



## cerspense

Hey guys! I recently converted my Mojo into a desktop amp after the battery died! 
https://imgur.com/a/RO32L0j
I used it as a desktop amp for about 2 years and the battery took a beating, as expected. It damn near exploded as there was a ton of pressure when I opened it up. Since I use it primarily as a deskop dac, I decided to convert it to be used without the battery entirely. I put in a power supply port on the side to provide a full 7.5V of power (the battery inside is 7.4V). If you don't need the full power and don't want to do any soldering, you can simply open it, remove the battery and power it just from USB, which is usually 5V. This setup has been amazing so far and is much better for my usage. If I ever need to bring it on a plane or something, it can still be powered over USB with a battery, it just won't perform as well with hard to drive headphones


----------



## miketlse

cerspense said:


> Hey guys! I recently converted my Mojo into a desktop amp after the battery died!
> https://imgur.com/a/RO32L0j
> I used it as a desktop amp for about 2 years and the battery took a beating, as expected. It damn near exploded as there was a ton of pressure when I opened it up. Since I use it primarily as a deskop dac, I decided to convert it to be used without the battery entirely. I put in a power supply port on the side to provide a full 7.5V of power (the battery inside is 7.4V). If you don't need the full power and don't want to do any soldering, you can simply open it, remove the battery and power it just from USB, which is usually 5V. This setup has been amazing so far and is much better for my usage. If I ever need to bring it on a plane or something, it can still be powered over USB with a battery, it just won't perform as well with hard to drive headphones


What do you think about this @Rob Watts ?


----------



## Rob Watts

GRUMPYOLDGUY said:


> I'll be out of your hair soon enough. I'm quickly realizing why I left in the first place.



I like grumpy old guys, as I fear I am consistently and steadily turning into one, in spite of my efforts not too!



miketlse said:


> What do you think about this @Rob Watts ?



Yes you can in practice run Mojo battery less, but it's not a qualified mode of operation. It's a good way to keep playing music until you get your battery replaced by your dealer. Do not under any circumstances add external PSUs though, this is potentially dangerous.


----------



## 435279

cerspense said:


> Hey guys! I recently converted my Mojo into a desktop amp after the battery died!
> https://imgur.com/a/RO32L0j
> I used it as a desktop amp for about 2 years and the battery took a beating, as expected. It damn near exploded as there was a ton of pressure when I opened it up. Since I use it primarily as a deskop dac, I decided to convert it to be used without the battery entirely. I put in a power supply port on the side to provide a full 7.5V of power (the battery inside is 7.4V). If you don't need the full power and don't want to do any soldering, you can simply open it, remove the battery and power it just from USB, which is usually 5V. This setup has been amazing so far and is much better for my usage. If I ever need to bring it on a plane or something, it can still be powered over USB with a battery, it just won't perform as well with hard to drive headphones



I like it, at the price Chord charge for a replacement battery I can see somebody getting creative with a 3D printer and producing an external battery case. I would buy it.

If there is no charging of an internal battery I would imagine Mojo will run cooler too?


----------



## greatwhite58

a-LeXx said:


> Well, it‘s clear why they just CANNOT do MQA (not from the technical perspective).
> 
> If they do, and people would praise the sound quality, it would kill the major differentiator of the company - proprietary filtering.
> 
> ...


MQA is a solution looking for a problem in my opinion. However I am not alone in thinking that MQA is not a good idea as people with much more technical knowledge than me say the same. Check out this link for example. https://www.evernote.com/shard/s3/nl/248356/4f9618b6-4fc3-4807-8e8a-0d585b76593b/


----------



## a-LeXx

greatwhite58 said:


> MQA is a solution looking for a problem in my opinion. However I am not alone in thinking that MQA is not a good idea as people with much more technical knowledge than me say the same. Check out this link for example. https://www.evernote.com/shard/s3/nl/248356/4f9618b6-4fc3-4807-8e8a-0d585b76593b/


Well, maybe for some people it is. However for me it is not. It‘s all about streaming. And for streaming, I‘m using a 32gb ipod touch. Cannot download many high-res albums into that. And with real high-res streaming (Qobuz), first, I‘m sometimes getting dropouts when moving around the house (used wifi bandwidth is pretty high and cannot be constantly maintained when moving between the rooms), and secondly the small battery of the ipod touch drains in no time, also because of the high data rate.

Here we are, I described a problem which tidal solves for me with MQA at no extra costs


----------



## greatwhite58

a-LeXx said:


> MQA has a possible range of implementations, and I believe that e.g. with MQA-CDs they are really screwing it up.
> 
> However, with the current tidal‘s implementation, that is, most content 48kHz and 24bit resolution, first, it‘s better than redbook already because of the resolution (not all 8 additional bits are used to carry the lossy signal), and secondly, adding the lossy unfolded information would at least not harm the main redbook-like part, but would require a much simpler filters with close to none impact already due to a fact that the cut-off frequency  is now at 48kHz (assuming only one step of unfold to 96Ksps has been required/performed) compared to 22kHz with redbook content. And I‘m not a bat, I can‘t hear much of a difference even if they do screw the filter at 48kHz, while I‘ll certainly hear the difference if they do it at 22kHz  It‘s as simple as this, from the technical point of view...


And of course most of tidal music will have been taken from an original analogue master tape (2nd or third generation in a lot of cases) of which Red book Cd is more than capable of resolving if not out-resolving. The same applies to most so called Hi-Res music files which are only as good sound wise as the original analogue tape it was taken from. As for a true HiRes file, eg recorded, mixed and mastered digitally then 96/24 is all that is needed. Any higher like 192/24 for example is no advantage in terms of sound. A fully digitally recorded and mixed 96/24 file copied to red book CD will be indistinguishable from the 96/24 file and this has been tested and proved. See the link for some info from a music professional. https://www.evernote.com/shard/s3/nl/248356/9dc0ef5d-b80e-499a-8014-b03d61dfdae5/


----------



## greatwhite58

a-LeXx said:


> Well, maybe for some people it is. However for me it is not. It‘s all about streaming. And for streaming, I‘m using a 32gb ipod touch. Cannot download many high-res albums into that. And with real high-res streaming (Qobuz), first, I‘m sometimes getting dropouts when moving around the house (used wifi bandwidth is pretty high and cannot be constantly maintained when moving between the rooms), and secondly the small battery of the ipod touch drains in no time, also because of the high data rate.
> 
> Here we are, I described a problem which tidal solves for me with MQA at no extra costs


Yes I understand the problem with low bandwidth broadband and can see where MQA would help however I was responding to its sound quality claims. And of course broadband bandwidth will improve in time .


----------



## a-LeXx

greatwhite58 said:


> And of course most of tidal music will have been taken from an original analogue master tape (2nd or third generation in a lot of cases) of which Red book Cd is more than capable of resolving if not out-resolving. The same applies to most so called Hi-Res music files which are only as good sound wise as the original analogue tape it was taken from. As for a true HiRes file, eg recorded, mixed and mastered digitally then 96/24 is all that is needed. Any higher like 192/24 for example is no advantage in terms of sound. A fully digitally recorded and mixed 96/24 file copied to red book CD will be indistinguishable from the 96/24 file and this has been tested and proved. See the link for some info from a music professional. https://www.evernote.com/shard/s3/nl/248356/9dc0ef5d-b80e-499a-8014-b03d61dfdae5/



I‘m not interested in what the most music on tidal is. What I know is that many MQA titles I‘m listening to (not very old classical records, pretty recent vocal jazz records) are for sure not taken from old analog tapes  With this kind of reasoning, there is no point in hi-res altogether...

And for sure technically those records in MQA are better than just redbook. It‘s not only because of the resolution. To a large part it is due to a filtering issues, as with those MQA encoded records the cut-off frequency moves from 22kHz (where some audible artifacts can be perceived) to 48kHz, where possible artifacts would bother no one, but bats, e.g. I don't care about 3dB loss at 47kHz that might occur due to usage of a slow roll-off filter....


----------



## miketlse

a-LeXx said:


> I‘m not interested in what the most music on tidal is. What I know is that many MQA titles I‘m listening to (not very old classical records, pretty recent vocal jazz records) are for sure not taken from old analog tapes  With this kind of reasoning, there is no point in hi-res altogether...
> 
> And for sure technically those records in MQA are better than just redbook. It‘s not only because of the resolution. To a large part it is due to a filtering issues, as with those MQA encoded records the cut-off frequency moves from 22kHz (where some audible artifacts can be perceived) to 48kHz, where possible artifacts would bother no one, but bats, e.g. I don't care about 3dB loss at 47kHz that might occur due to usage of a slow roll-off filter....


It does feel like you had already decided MQA was the best music source for you, and are only interested in posters on this thread validating your decision.
I think your analysis of MQA is wrong, but it is your wallet, so enjoy yourself.


----------



## cerspense

Rob Watts said:


> Yes you can in practice run Mojo battery less, but it's not a qualified mode of operation. It's a good way to keep playing music until you get your battery replaced by your dealer. Do not under any circumstances add external PSUs though, this is potentially dangerous.



@Rob Watts So I should only be powering this through USB only then? Currently, it works fine with a 7.5V power supply, but I was thinking of getting a decent linear power supply or an external lipo battery to power it. I use it primarily at my desk, so I don't really want to be replacing the battery every two years when they break...


----------



## a-LeXx (Apr 17, 2019)

miketlse said:


> It does feel like you had already decided MQA was the best music source for you, and are only interested in posters on this thread validating your decision.
> I think your analysis of MQA is wrong, but it is your wallet, so enjoy yourself.



I didn‘t do any analysis of MQA and you are jumping to conclusions. MQA has many various issues, I would MUCH prefer an open standard based on a similar approach: uncompressed redbook content or higher (would prefer 48kHz) plus on top of that lossy compressed content to ‚unfold‘ to 96kHz. Without MQA‘s mumbo-jumbo. I found the claims they make, namely that MQA sounds better than true lossless hi-res, plain ridiculous.

However, indeed, when having a choice between a pure redbook vs 48/24 MQA, I would choose MQA, because it‘s offering everything redbook does, plus a bit on top of it... It remains a compromise though, only for streaming to keep the data rate lower. I don‘t see any other reason for MQA to exist, actually...


----------



## miketlse

a-LeXx said:


> I didn‘t do any analysis of MQA and you are jumping to conclusions. MQA has many various issues, I would MUCH prefer an open standard based on a similar approach: uncompressed redbook content or higher (would prefer 48kHz) plus on top of that lossy compressed content to ‚unfold‘ to 96kHz. Without MQA‘s mumbo-jumbo. I found the claims they make, namely that MQA sounds better than true lossless hi-res, plain ridiculous.
> 
> However, indeed, when having a choice between a pure redbook vs 48/24 MQA, I would choose MQA, because it‘s offering everything redbook does, plus a bit on top of it... It remains a compromise though, only for streaming to keep the data rate lower. I don‘t see any other reason for MQA to exist, actually...


Sorry if I misread your posts, but I still shake my head that you believe that pure redbook is so inferior to the lossy 48/24 MQA.
Enjoy yourself.


----------



## a-LeXx

miketlse said:


> Sorry if I misread your posts, but I still shake my head that you believe that pure redbook is so inferior to the lossy 48/24 MQA.
> Enjoy yourself.



Who says redbook is soo inferior? But now we are again starting neverending fight whether hires does make any sense in audio at all or it‘s all imagination at work... Actually, I wouldn‘t even say redbook is so inferior to lossless hires. A little bit, yes, and you really need some TOTL headphones just in order to be able to hear the difference, and the rest of the chain needs to be adequate as well...


----------



## 435279

Enough MQA talk already, its off topic and its like Marmite so there is no point discussing it here.


----------



## a-LeXx

Agree. So back to Mojo: I want to stack it with my ipod touch. Are there some short lightning-to-usb-micro cables that can be used directly instead of using a CCT with a usb cable? Any recommendations for cables from amazon?


----------



## miketlse

a-LeXx said:


> Agree. So back to Mojo: I want to stack it with my ipod touch. Are there some short lightning-to-usb-micro cables that can be used directly instead of using a CCT with a usb cable? Any recommendations for cables from amazon?


First port of call - check the FAQ in post #3, because there are some cable recommendations there.


----------



## a-LeXx

Indeed, some nice cables there... However I live in Europe, those are not easy to get here... Anything that could be had from amazon?


----------



## scook94

a-LeXx said:


> Indeed, some nice cables there... However I live in Europe, those are not easy to get here... Anything that could be had from amazon?



You could worse than dropping Matt an email (or PM via Head-fi), he should be able to fix up a cable for you.
https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread.661441/


----------



## tacit

a-LeXx said:


> Indeed, some nice cables there... However I live in Europe, those are not easy to get here... Anything that could be had from amazon?



https://www.amazon.com/Shanling-L2-...+USB&qid=1555576333&s=gateway&sr=8-3-fkmrnull

I use it and it is great!


----------



## tacit

tacit said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Shanling-L2-...+USB&qid=1555576333&s=gateway&sr=8-3-fkmrnull
> 
> I use it and it is great!



I purchased this cable for use with my Shanling M0 and Chord Mojo. I wanted to use the M0 as a transport for the Mojo. It works perfect. Just plug the two devices together and that’s it. It is a beautifully made cable as well.


----------



## greatwhite58

a-LeXx said:


> I‘m not interested in what the most music on tidal is. What I know is that many MQA titles I‘m listening to (not very old classical records, pretty recent vocal jazz records) are for sure not taken from old analog tapes  With this kind of reasoning, there is no point in hi-res altogether...
> 
> And for sure technically those records in MQA are better than just redbook. It‘s not only because of the resolution. To a large part it is due to a filtering issues, as with those MQA encoded records the cut-off frequency moves from 22kHz (where some audible artifacts can be perceived) to 48kHz, where possible artifacts would bother no one, but bats, e.g. I don't care about 3dB loss at 47kHz that might occur due to usage of a slow roll-off filter....


Explain how the same record taken from the same analogue master tape can sound better as an MQA file than it does on red book cd please.


----------



## greatwhite58

a-LeXx said:


> Who says redbook is soo inferior? But now we are again starting neverending fight whether hires does make any sense in audio at all or it‘s all imagination at work... Actually, I wouldn‘t even say redbook is so inferior to lossless hires. A little bit, yes, and you really need some TOTL headphones just in order to be able to hear the difference, and the rest of the chain needs to be adequate as well...


All this misses the point that I made earlier, a music file can only be as good as whatever analogue master its taken from. So a hires file from an analogue master achieves a large digital file that is only as good as an analogue master tape at best with the tapes dynamic range. Making a larger digital file like 24/192 for example just makes a bigger file with no improvement in sound. Have a read through articles that this professional music man writes as it cuts through the snake oil and hires myth and tells the truth. http://www.realhd-audio.com/?cat=45


----------



## greatwhite58

SteveOliver said:


> Enough MQA talk already, its off topic and its like Marmite so there is no point discussing it here.


It all started with someone asking about MQA on Mojo.


----------



## a-LeXx

greatwhite58 said:


> Explain how the same record taken from the same analogue master tape can sound better as an MQA file than it does on red book cd please.



I thought I already did? Redbook content requires a cut-off frequency of 22KHz, and filters implemented at that frequency can create audible artifacts. Any hires (no matter whether it‘s lossless or lossy like MQA) has a cut-off frequency way above 40kHz. It‘s much less critical. E.g. a slow roll-off filter at 22kHz will create audible treble roll-off (softer highs) while the same type of filter with a cut-off frequency above 40kHz will also roll-off highs, but at frequencies way beyond those a human being can perceive....


----------



## greatwhite58

a-LeXx said:


> I thought I already did? Redbook content requires a cut-off frequency of 22KHz, and filters implemented at that frequency can create audible artifacts. Any hires (no matter whether it‘s lossless or lossy like MQA) has a cut-off frequency way above 40kHz. It‘s much less critical. E.g. a slow roll-off filter at 22kHz will create audible treble roll-off (softer highs) while the same type of filter with a cut-off frequency above 40kHz will also roll-off highs, but at frequencies way beyond those a human being can perceive....


So firstly if the human cannot hear it then it is a moot point and secondly how high in KHz is the original analogue master tape? Because that will set the limit on any hires file at any size.


----------



## a-LeXx

greatwhite58 said:


> It all started with someone asking about MQA on Mojo.


And what exactly is your problem with that? It‘s a tabu word for Mojo followers? Jehovah-Jehovah-Jehovah


----------



## a-LeXx

greatwhite58 said:


> So firstly if the human cannot hear it then it is a moot point and secondly how high in KHz is the original analogue master tape? Because that will set the limit on any hires file at any size.


Please re-read what I‘ve actually written. Low-pass filtering with a cut-off frequency of 22kHz can create very audible artifacts.


----------



## greatwhite58

a-LeXx said:


> And what exactly is your problem with that? It‘s a tabu word for Mojo followers? Jehovah-Jehovah-Jehovah


Nope as I said earlier I was responding to a post that asked why MQA is not on the Mojo. And of course I don't like people being misled and spending money on things that are questionable and often are snake oil. This is another article worth reading. http://www.realhd-audio.com/?p=6448 I fully understand using MQA for broadband bandwidth issues but saying that its better sound on a like for like file is misleading.


----------



## greatwhite58

a-LeXx said:


> Please re-read what I‘ve actually written. Low-pass filtering with a cut-off frequency of 22kHz can create very audible artifacts.


And where is the proof of this?


----------



## a-LeXx

Which proof? It‘s not some wired theories, it‘s kind of a basic knowledge. It‘s also the whole underlying theory with Mojo and other Chord‘s products. Well, with hires, the impact of filtering is getting much less relevant, because the cut-off frequency is so much higher...

Just google some key words like brickwall filter, minimum phase filter, apodizing filter, slow roll-off, fast roll-off... There is a reason why there are so many, and there are endless discussions which one sounds better... Well, with hires it all doesn‘t really matter much and you can use some pretty simple filters because the cut-off frequency is so high, and there is actually not much going there beyond 40kHz in a world of music anyway...


----------



## greatwhite58

a-LeXx said:


> Which proof? It‘s not some wired theories, it‘s kind of a basic knowledge. It‘s also the whole underlying theory with Mojo and other Chord‘s products. Well, with hires, the impact of filtering is getting much less relevant, because the cut-off frequency is so much higher...
> 
> Just google some key words like brickwall filter, minimum phase filter, apodizing filter, slow roll-off, fast roll-off... There is a reason why there are so many, and there are endless discussions which one sounds better... Well, with hires it all doesn‘t really matter much and you can use some pretty simple filters because the cut-off frequency is so high, and there is actually not much going there beyond 40kHz in a world of music anyway...


Yes I know about the filtering my question was in the light that a human ear cannot hear above 20KHz (even in most teenagers) then where is the proof that you can hear artifacts when a filter cuts off above 22KHz?


----------



## 435279

greatwhite58 said:


> It all started with someone asking about MQA on Mojo.



It was stated Mojo will never have it, so in the context of this thread its OT to argue about the merits or not of it.


----------



## greatwhite58

SteveOliver said:


> It was stated Mojo will never have it, so in the context of this thread its OT to argue about the merits or not of it.


True and proves the point really, there are no audio merits. The inconvenient facts that say this are falling on deaf ears I think so as you said, time to move on and enjoy the Mojo.


----------



## JaZZ (Apr 18, 2019)

greatwhite58 said:


> Yes I know about the filtering my question was in the light that a human ear cannot hear above 20KHz (even in most teenagers) then where is the proof that you can hear artifacts when a filter cuts off above 22KHz?





greatwhite58 said:


> True and proves the point really, there are no audio merits. The inconvenient facts that say this are falling on deaf ears I think so as you said, time to move on and enjoy the Mojo.


Wrong thread! You may want to discuss your point in the Sound Science forum – with lots of like-minded people. Or go to the «Watts up...?» blog (maybe there's more to learn there...).


----------



## greatwhite58

JaZZ said:


> Wrong thread! You may want to discuss your point in the Sound Science forum – with lots of like-minded people. Or go to the «Watts up...?» blog (maybe there's more to learn there...).


Already been said and I have already answered and moved on. Thanks for the links though.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

For the record I always pick MQA tracks on Tidal if possible. They just sound better to me. Not an engineer but I am a studio musician.

And I love my Mojo too! Can’t we all get along?


----------



## 435279

Wheel Hoss said:


> For the record I always pick MQA tracks on Tidal if possible. They just sound better to me. Not an engineer but I am a studio musician.
> 
> And I love my Mojo too! Can’t we all get along?



Generally we do, just don't mention any TLA's


----------



## tacit

On more practical Mojo side, did you notice less warming of the Mojo when connected by coaxial cable rather than USB? I compare USB connection to Shanling M0 and coaxial connection to FiiO X5ii and X3ii, all players used as transport.

I read somewhere that coaxial connection is considered as more reliable than USB and I did not notice any clicks when tracks changed.


----------



## 435279

tacit said:


> On more practical Mojo side, did you notice less warming of the Mojo when connected by coaxial cable rather than USB? I compare USB connection to Shanling M0 and coaxial connection to FiiO X5ii and X3ii, all players used as transport.
> 
> I read somewhere that coaxial connection is considered as more reliable than USB and I did not notice any clicks when tracks changed.



When I use the optical input I notice this too, I don't use coax very often or at all really.


----------



## tacit

SteveOliver said:


> When I use the optical input I notice this too, I don't use coax very often or at all really.



Thank you very much, than it is not just my imagination. With USB connection it becomes really hot with time passing by even on CD resolutions, here even on 24/96 it stays cool. I would understand it better with optical connection when there is total galvanic isolation. Perhaps someone knows what is going on.


----------



## miketlse

tacit said:


> Thank you very much, than it is not just my imagination. With USB connection it becomes really hot with time passing by even on CD resolutions, here even on 24/96 it stays cool. I would understand it better with optical connection when there is total galvanic isolation. Perhaps someone knows what is going on.


The high temperature is usually related to charging the battery:

listening to mojo - runs cool
listening to mojo + trickle charging a near full battery - runs cool
listening to mojo + charging a near flat battery - runs warm or hot
In each case the ambient temperature also has an effect - ie in mid summer with a high ambient temperature, the mojo will run hotter than in mid winter with cool ambient temperatures.
Hope this helps.


----------



## greatwhite58

Wheel Hoss said:


> For the record I always pick MQA tracks on Tidal if possible. They just sound better to me. Not an engineer but I am a studio musician.
> 
> And I love my Mojo too! Can’t we all get along?


And the last word goes to MQA!


----------



## greatwhite58

tacit said:


> On more practical Mojo side, did you notice less warming of the Mojo when connected by coaxial cable rather than USB? I compare USB connection to Shanling M0 and coaxial connection to FiiO X5ii and X3ii, all players used as transport.
> 
> I read somewhere that coaxial connection is considered as more reliable than USB and I did not notice any clicks when tracks changed.


I connect by usb and sometimes it gets hot and other times it doesn’t. I have no idea why.


----------



## 435279 (Apr 18, 2019)

miketlse said:


> The high temperature is usually related to charging the battery:
> 
> listening to mojo - runs cool
> listening to mojo + trickle charging a near full battery - runs cool
> ...



True, there are 2500+ pages in this thread so I'm sure its been discussed before.

IMHO there is more to Mojo's power consumption, there is a Atmel ATSAM3U1CA-AU microcontroller inside, is this just for USB capability?

If feeding Mojo an Optical or Coax digital input is this required, I suspect not, so why not switch it off, so one less chip to power = less heat and longer battery life.


----------



## miketlse

SteveOliver said:


> True, there are 2500+ pages in this thread so I'm sure its been discussed before.
> 
> IMHO there is more to Mojo's power consumption, there is a Atmel ATSAM3U1CA-AU microcontroller inside, is this just for USB capability?
> 
> If feeding Mojo an Optical or Coax digital input is this required, I suspect not, so why not switch it off, so one less chip to power = less heat and longer battery life.


You are right that the heat generation has been discussed several times before, and explained by Rob.
By far the vast majority of the heat is generated by the FPGA plus the charging circuit - the microcontrollers generate a small amount of heat, and the usb input is switched off if the VBUS voltage is not present.


----------



## betula

After a 10 month gap I am a Mojo owner once again. 

Since I only use portable gear every other month for flights/train. I wanted to keep the budget as low as possible. First I thought I will be happy with one of the best noise cancelling headphones instead of Mojo. After a while I just couldn't bare the sound. 

I was back to (relatively inexpensive) IEMs then as I need isolation. I am not into IEMs, this is just a solution for these occasional trips. With the IEMs I thought I get a small USB DAC as I didn't want to fully let the comfort of wireless ANC headphones go. I don't like stacking. So bulky. 
The small USB DAC sounded surprisingly good, I liked my IEMs with this DAC more than the ANC headphones. The main problem here was the battery drainage of my phone and also the sound quality was still quite a compromise compared to what I am used to.

Next chapter was trying a budget DAP. By budget I mean around £250. Even though people were raving about the sound quality to me it was a big disappointment. Even the little USB dongle DAC sounded better for half the price. DAP returned.

I have realised my only option really is a bulkier solution. I was looking into the Q5, but then found a 2 month old pristine Mojo with warranty and a great, great price. I just couldn't say no. Even though this Mojo won't be used too much, the sound is _such_ a relief. _This _is hi-fidelity sound on the go. Finally. It is so well worth the money. Yes, it will be a bit bulky, but manageable. Simply nothing comes close on the portable market at this price.


----------



## musickid

Excellent choice betula. Even with my hugo2/mscaler set up i could revert back to a mojo at any point in time if need be.


----------



## surfgeorge

betula said:


> After a 10 month gap I am a Mojo owner once again.
> 
> Since I only use portable gear every other month for flights/train. I wanted to keep the budget as low as possible. First I thought I will be happy with one of the best noise cancelling headphones instead of Mojo. After a while I just couldn't bare the sound.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you are a happy Mojo owner again 
Out of curiosity, what IEM are you using with it? I am very happy with my modded JVC FD02 but always curious about relatively inexpensive other ones, especially if someone like you likes them


----------



## betula

surfgeorge said:


> Good to hear you are a happy Mojo owner again
> Out of curiosity, what IEM are you using with it? I am very happy with my modded JVC FD02 but always curious about relatively inexpensive other ones, especially if someone like you likes them


I chose the Etymotic ER3XR. I tried a few others around £200, but all of them sound too coloured with exaggerated mid-bass and other compromises too, like limited resolution. These Ety's punch way above their price putting to shame other IEMs that cost 2-3 times more. Insertion is a bit fiddly, but I am fine with it. These also offer the best passive noise isolation that IEMs can.
The sound is well balanced, surprisingly spacious and detailed. Out of Mojo they also step up a level.
Soon I will try them with a 23Ohm resistor which supposedly lifts them to the level of the ER4XR, however apparently the gap is already very small between the two models. (I think the JVC would be way too mid-bassy for me.) I was a bit worried about Ety 'brightness', but it is not that bright at all, just clear. At least the ER3XR.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 19, 2019)

It's easy to forget how good the Mojo is sometimes. Hugo 2 on charge, and I put Mojo on desktop duty. Donna Summer: I Feel Love The Collection - good stuff.

I still prefer Hugo2, but Mojo punches well above its weight.


----------



## Deftone

GreenBow said:


> It's easy to forget how good the Mojo is sometimes. Hugo 2 on charge, and I put Mojo on desktop duty. Donna Summer: I Feel Love The Collection - good stuff.
> 
> I still prefer Hugo2, but Mojo punches well above its weight.



Indeed, Im very much looking forward to Mojo 2 to set a new benchmark even though my plan is to purchase a Hugo TT2 this year.


----------



## GreenBow

Deftone said:


> Indeed, Im very much looking forward to Mojo 2 to set a new benchmark even though my plan is to purchase a Hugo TT2 this year.



I was hoping that it didn't seem like I was Hugo 2 bragging. I remember when I bought the Hugo 2, and recall some of the impressions I had of it over the Mojo. 

I remember saying it had so much grip on sound.
It was better in ways that I had not imagined.
Clearer, cleaner, and smoother. 
Some sounds that I knew in music with the Mojo, had extra parts tacked on with Hugo 2.


However the Mojo just gets so much right. It's a solid detailed listen, that takes your breath away, when you're not expecting it.

I really think Chord should have developed a Mojo TT, for those that want a desktop DAC. A charger powered Mojo that has a headphone port, instead of just leaving folk to buy the Qutest + headphone amp. I imagine Chord would let themselves loose, on making a Mojo TT, outperform a Mojo too. The result would be stunning. If you're OK with battery of course Mojo is good for desktop anyway. 

Anyway don't mind me, I am just waffling.


----------



## Deftone (Apr 20, 2019)

GreenBow said:


> I was hoping that it didn't seem like I was Hugo 2 bragging. I remember when I bought the Hugo 2, and recall some of the impressions I had of it over the Mojo.
> 
> I remember saying it had so much grip on sound.
> It was better in ways that I had not imagined.
> ...



I have said this for a long time, there is a large gap between the price of Mojo and Hugo2 so a MojoTT would fit perfectly around £700-800 and could be sold next to regular Mojo still. That said i think the gap is likely to remain as Mojo2 would make the replacment instead.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> I have said this for a long time, there is a large gap between the price of Mojo and Hugo2 so a MojoTT would fit perfectly around £700-800 and could be sold next to regular Mojo still. That said i think the gap is likely to remain as Mojo2 would make the replacment instead.



Isn’t Qutest basically the Mojo TT?  I think it”s priced a bit too high, but 200 pounds less and it would be right about there.


----------



## Deftone (Apr 20, 2019)

jarnopp said:


> Isn’t Qutest basically the Mojo TT?  I think it”s priced a bit too high, but 200 pounds less and it would be right about there.



I see Qutest as something that is being used more in 2 channel speaker systems but Mojo TT with a headphone out would be a "headfi product". When you factor in the cost of qutest and good headphone amplifier its gonna be near the price of Hugo 2 anyway and id rather not have the extra amp.


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> Isn’t Qutest basically the Mojo TT?  I think it”s priced a bit too high, but 200 pounds less and it would be right about there.



Nope. Qutest is basically a Hugo2 (same family) but with the analogue output closer to Mojo’s design. More TAPs, more Pulse Array, WTA filter choices, etc..

This post has the presentation clarifying the differences with the Qutest and Hugo2:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...c-official-thread.869417/page-3#post-13966180

Regarding the Qutest output stage and Mojo:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...c-official-thread.869417/page-4#post-13966636

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...-official-thread.869417/page-68#post-14120495


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> I see Qutest as something that is being used more in 2 channel speaker systems but Mojo TT with a headphone out would be a "headfi product". When you factor in the cost of qutest and good headphone amplifier its gonna be near the price of Hugo 2 anyway and id rather not have the extra amp.



Yeah, I see that, no headphone out, which would be required for a Mojo TT. 

Regarding Relic’s post above, I think the current TT2 has set the standard that the TT version of products is more powerful and has better filters/taps than the non-TT version.


----------



## x RELIC x

jarnopp said:


> Yeah, I see that, no headphone out, which would be required for a Mojo TT.
> 
> Regarding Relic’s post above, I think the current TT2 has set the standard that the TT version of products is more powerful and has better filters/taps than the non-TT version.



I would say that’s a fair assessment regarding the TT family.


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> Yeah, I see that, no headphone out, which would be required for a Mojo TT.
> 
> Regarding Relic’s post above, I think the current TT2 has set the standard that the TT version of products is more powerful and has better filters/taps than the non-TT version.



I Still think theres a place for Mojo TT even if its not wildly upgraded like TT2 compared to Hugo2, same number of taps, 4e pulse array etc, but slightly higher power output with supercaps and running from wall instead of rechargeable batteries. Many people really love the sound of Mojo but would just prefer a more friendly always on desktop solution.


----------



## GreenBow

Deftone said:


> I Still think theres a place for Mojo TT even if its not wildly upgraded like TT2 compared to Hugo2, same number of taps, 4e pulse array etc, but slightly higher power output with supercaps and running from wall instead of rechargeable batteries. Many people really love the sound of Mojo but would just prefer a more friendly always on desktop solution.



I'd like to see also RCA output on Mojo TT (as well as headphone port), just to be sure.


----------



## jarnopp

GreenBow said:


> I'd like to see also RCA output on Mojo TT (as well as headphone port), just to be sure.



Yes, you should see what I’m doing fron Mojo with one output going to Omega speakers and another going to sub, via Audioquest headphone to RCA adapters. Frankenstein connections, but sounds really good!


----------



## Deftone

Well chord will be announcing new products in a few weeks so let's wait and see.


----------



## betula

I agree a desktop version of Mojo around £6-800 has been missing from the Chord product line. So many people use Mojo as a desktop amp/dac and it is not ideal. 

Regarding Qutest it is an another world compared to Mojo. The sonic improvement between Mojo and Qutest is pretty much as big as it is between Qutest and TT2. 

I would have loved a Mojo TT in the last 2-3 years but now I have surpassed that level with my Qutest and the soon arriving Taurus MKII. A desktop Mojo still would be nice, I think Chord could sell a lot of them.

I am really curious to see the new products, but I have got serious doubts there will be a Mojo 2.


----------



## 435279

Deftone said:


> Well chord will be announcing new products in a few weeks so let's wait and see.



I can't wait. For me a Mojo 1.5 that runs a bit cooler and has better isolation from external noise and bit thinner/lighter would get my money. I can dream can't I.


----------



## analogmusic

Ho hum...

I really like my mojo..... it sound superb as it is...

I’m not really waiting for any new chord products....


----------



## sodesuka

dream product: fully modular mojo. swappable battery module to super capacitor bank module, swappable output modules as well. maybe also modular player module with lcd control. not sure if there's enough market for that though lol.


----------



## musickid

super capacitor bank module-very good.


----------



## GreenBow

If there's a Mojo 2, I'd want it to fit the Mojo (1) case, just in case I upgrade.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> If there's a Mojo 2, I'd want it to fit the Mojo (1) case, just in case I upgrade.


If there is a Mojo 2, it would need to have the same physical interface with the Poly, otherwise Poly sales could be hit only weeks after Chord have managed to release the firmware v2.
However that still leaves open the possibility that the Mojo 2, could include an updated means to signal to the Poly to wake up, or manage the joint battery charge levels.


----------



## 435279

miketlse said:


> Poly sales



Did they sell another one, amazing.


----------



## Deftone (Apr 21, 2019)

Of course, Mojo successor would be almost identical in dimensions to allow it to work with Poly but it works out well and everyone wont have to drop their £500 add on and people could choose which version of Mojo they would like to use Poly with. No one loses this way.


----------



## joshnor713

Well, what would make sense in a successor Mojo is a variant that has Poly functionality built-in.


----------



## Deftone (Apr 22, 2019)

joshnor713 said:


> Well, what would make sense in a successor Mojo is a variant that has Poly functionality built-in.



Not everyone wants the Poly so then i would have to pay extra for something i wouldnt use?

I stand by keeping the Poly separate and then it would still be able to become more refined over time with firmware updates and new models of Mojo would just click right on like nothing had changed. Poly is a powerful modular device that can be around for a long time if it continues to be updated and supported, the only thing that will be "outdated" is the DAC.


----------



## Dobrescu George

My take on Chord Mojo is live now 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/04/the-majestic-one-chord-mojo-dacamp.html


----------



## betula

Dobrescu George said:


> My take on Chord Mojo is live now
> 
> https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2019/04/the-majestic-one-chord-mojo-dacamp.html


It is amazing that Mojo still receives such reviews after being on the market for 3.5 years. 
(I have noticed a typo, where you compare Mojo to the Q5, in the last line I think you wanted to write Mojo instead of Q5 when you talk about the treble.)
Nice job btw.


----------



## Dobrescu George

betula said:


> It is amazing that Mojo still receives such reviews after being on the market for 3.5 years.
> (I have noticed a typo, where you compare Mojo to the Q5, in the last line I think you wanted to write Mojo instead of Q5 when you talk about the treble.)
> Nice job btw.



Thank you for your kind words!!  

Also, fixed now


----------



## nm1213

Hi,

I'm using the latest CCK lightning/USB connector with the mojo along with the Tidal app.  The app indicates it is playing in hifi... but the mojo's power ball is stuck on red and doesn't change colour.  

I've also tried the tidal desktop app on the latest OSX.  I've changed the app settings to "Mojo" for sound output, along with "exclusive" mode.  Iv'e also tried changing the rate in Audio Midi settings, but the mojo's light still stays red.

How do I get different sample rates in either scenario?

Thanks in advance,

N.


----------



## scook94

Isn't Tidal's "Hi-Fi" just "red book", and therefore you should only expect the red light on Mojo?


----------



## x RELIC x

nm1213 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm using the latest CCK lightning/USB connector with the mojo along with the Tidal app.  The app indicates it is playing in hifi... but the mojo's power ball is stuck on red and doesn't change colour.
> 
> ...



The first scenario is correct. Tidal HiFi is 16/44.1 *lossless* CD quality (as opposed to lossy) so red is the correct indicator. As for switching the audio sampling rate in the OSX Audio Midi app it should work and I don't have an answer for you other than it's best not to change the sampling rate of the source file and to let Mojo do its internal upsampling that it does.


----------



## greatwhite58

nm1213 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm using the latest CCK lightning/USB connector with the mojo along with the Tidal app.  The app indicates it is playing in hifi... but the mojo's power ball is stuck on red and doesn't change colour.
> 
> ...


Tidal hifi is 16/44.1 red book so red is the correct colour.


----------



## nm1213

scook94 said:


> Isn't Tidal's "Hi-Fi" just "red book", and therefore you should only expect the red light on Mojo?


Could very well be... I'm not quite sure what to expect.  I've tried "Master" quality from my MacBook as well without success. 

I was hoping for some change of colour to indicate/confirm that the output is indeed working correctly.


----------



## nm1213

greatwhite58 said:


> Tidal hifi is 16/44.1 red book so red is the correct colour.


Ok, got it!  Thanks!


----------



## nm1213

x RELIC x said:


> The first scenario is correct. Tidal HiFi is 16/44.1 *lossless* CD quality (as opposed to lossy) so red is the correct indicator. As for switching the audio sampling rate in the OSX Audio Midi app it should work and I don't have an answer for you other than it's best not to change the sampling rate of the source file and to let Mojo do its internal upsampling that it does.


Thanks!  I try manually switching the rate in the Audio Midi app, but it defaults back down to 44 as soon I start playing within Tidal.


----------



## x RELIC x

nm1213 said:


> Thanks!  I try manually switching the rate in the Audio Midi app, but it defaults back down to 44 as soon I start playing within Tidal.



Seems like the Tidal app is controlling the output sampling rate then, and for Tidal HiFi it's correct. I use Tidal through Audirvana+ and have never noticed an issue.


----------



## nm1213

x RELIC x said:


> Seems like the Tidal app is controlling the output sampling rate then, and for Tidal HiFi it's correct. I use Tidal through Audirvana+ and have never noticed an issue.


Relic, yes seems like Tidal controls the output. I’ve also tried changing the bit rate in the Midi app while Tidal is playing a track. It immediately resets to 44. 

What’s the benefit of using Audirvana with Tidal?  Would this help me at all?

Thanks!

N.


----------



## x RELIC x

nm1213 said:


> Relic, yes seems like Tidal controls the output. I’ve also tried changing the bit rate in the Midi app while Tidal is playing a track. It immediately resets to 44.
> 
> What’s the benefit of using Audirvana with Tidal?  Would this help me at all?
> 
> ...



I don’t think it would help you with your Tidal concerns as it seems Mojo is just reporting what Tidal is outputting. I use Audirvana+ so I don’t have to switch the sampling rate for each track with different sampling rates. I have a lot of music ranging from lossless redbook CD quality to 24/192 and a few DSD files. I find Audirvana+ easy to use and I like the interface.


----------



## joshnor713

Just to chime in about the TIDAL sampling rate. Using CCK adapter with iPhone 8. Typical TIDAL HiFi is red color, but Masters quality lights up as green for me.


----------



## 435279

joshnor713 said:


> Just to chime in about the TIDAL sampling rate. Using CCK adapter with iPhone 8. Typical TIDAL HiFi is red color, but Masters quality lights up as green for me.



I've seen Yellow too.


----------



## nm1213

Thanks everyone for helping.  I managed to get this sorted with your help.  "Master" tracks change the light to either green or yellow, while hifi remains at red.  Makes sense now!


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask why when i connect the mojo to my computer via the usb cable and then to my home receiver , after few days it runs out of battery, how can use the mojo in my home system without it running out of battery


----------



## Deftone

Sound Eq said:


> can i ask why when i connect the mojo to my computer via the usb cable and then to my home receiver , after few days it runs out of battery, how can use the mojo in my home system without it running out of battery



Remove the battery/battery connector from the board and it wil run on usb power.


----------



## betula

Sound Eq said:


> can i ask why when i connect the mojo to my computer via the usb cable and then to my home receiver , after few days it runs out of battery, how can use the mojo in my home system without it running out of battery


You can't charge Mojo from computer USB as it only provides 500mA. You need at least 1A to charge Mojo so you most likely need a wall charger for that. I would be careful however to keep Mojo under constant charging.


----------



## x RELIC x

Sound Eq said:


> can i ask why when i connect the mojo to my computer via the usb cable and then to my home receiver , after few days it runs out of battery, how can use the mojo in my home system without it running out of battery





betula said:


> You can't charge Mojo from computer USB as it only provides 500mA. You need at least 1A to charge Mojo so you most likely need a wall charger for that. I would be careful however to keep Mojo under constant charging.



Could also be a sign of a dead battery. This is the symptom I’ve had with devices that I’ve left plugged in 24/7. They seem to charge fully but will only last a couple hours unplugged if I were lucky. 

The easiest way to tell if the Mojo is getting enough juice is if the charge light is solid white when plugged-in. If it’s blinking then the Current isn’t enough, as @betula mentioned. If the Mojo shows a full battery (blue battery indicator light) when unplugged and still only lasts a short time then the battery is kaput.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Can anyone help me?
I lost my usb a to micro usb that came with the mojo.... i used it to connect it to the cck apple iphone cable (iphone 6s plus). 
Can anyone advise on a short (like the one that came with the mojo) usb a to micro usb cable?
Thanks


----------



## miketlse

Pimsilveira said:


> Can anyone help me?
> I lost my usb a to micro usb that came with the mojo.... i used it to connect it to the cck apple iphone cable (iphone 6s plus).
> Can anyone advise on a short (like the one that came with the mojo) usb a to micro usb cable?
> Thanks


First check the faq in post #3, because some cable posts were linked in there. If none of those are suitable, then I am sure that an iPhone owner will suggest one.


----------



## Pimsilveira

I couldn’t find a thread with theses cable suggestions...
I understand that it has to be a otg usb micro to usb a cable...
I have tried using a usb cable that came with an android phone I have but it doesn’t work. It must not be otg I guess. 
So please, iphone users, help !


----------



## ZappaMan

Pimsilveira said:


> Can anyone help me?
> I lost my usb a to micro usb that came with the mojo.... i used it to connect it to the cck apple iphone cable (iphone 6s plus).
> Can anyone advise on a short (like the one that came with the mojo) usb a to micro usb cable?
> Thanks


This is a good thread to check out

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lig...tives-aka-tired-of-bulky-apple-cables.878053/


----------



## Pimsilveira

ZappaMan said:


> This is a good thread to check out
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/lig...tives-aka-tired-of-bulky-apple-cables.878053/


Thanks for the link but it is more related to cables that circumvent the apple cable and I am not interested in that. I really just want a replacement to the usb micro to usb cable that came with the mojo...


----------



## ZappaMan

Pimsilveira said:


> Thanks for the link but it is more related to cables that circumvent the apple cable and I am not interested in that. I really just want a replacement to the usb micro to usb cable that came with the mojo...


Sorry I was confused by your reference to iPhone


----------



## bikutoru

Pimsilveira said:


> Thanks for the link but it is more related to cables that circumvent the apple cable and I am not interested in that. I really just want a replacement to the usb micro to usb cable that came with the mojo...



Extra short micro-usb


----------



## Pimsilveira

bikutoru said:


> Extra short micro-usb


Thanks but the problem is that none of these have any reference to being OTG...
How can I be sure they will work like the one that came with the mojo?


----------



## rbalcom

Pimsilveira said:


> Thanks but the problem is that none of these have any reference to being OTG...
> How can I be sure they will work like the one that came with the mojo?



The cable that comes with the Mojo is a 10cm Micro USB Charger Cable per Chord (https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo/). It is not an OTG cable.


----------



## Pimsilveira

rbalcom said:


> The cable that comes with the Mojo is a 10cm Micro USB Charger Cable per Chord (https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo/). It is not an OTG cable.


If it is not a OTG cable how does it work with my iphone?
I tried another usb cable and it does not work....
I think that the usb cable has to be a OTG cable to work with the iphone


----------



## harpo1

Pimsilveira said:


> If it is not a OTG cable how does it work with my iphone?
> I tried another usb cable and it does not work....
> I think that the usb cable has to be a OTG cable to work with the iphone


No you need the camera connect cable or a special cable made by aftermarket companies.  With apples camera connect cable you can use a regular usb cable.  The aftermarket companies make cables with apples chip in it but some don't work after an ios update.


----------



## cerspense

Deftone said:


> Remove the battery/battery connector from the board and it wil run on usb power.


 This works but it produces weird noises when it first starts up and it gets a ton of noise that is audible with iems. My mod with the power supply does it a lot better but its more work and modification. There really needs to be a desktop version of the mojo...


----------



## Pimsilveira

harpo1 said:


> No you need the camera connect cable or a special cable made by aftermarket companies.  With apples camera connect cable you can use a regular usb cable.  The aftermarket companies make cables with apples chip in it but some don't work after an ios update.


I want to use the apple camera connection kit with a micro usb cable but I think I need a otg usb cable as the one I used (it came with a android phone I have) does not work...
Don’t I need a otg micro usb cable?


----------



## joshnor713

Pimsilveira said:


> I want to use the apple camera connection kit with a micro usb cable but I think I need a otg usb cable as the one I used (it came with a android phone I have) does not work...
> Don’t I need a otg micro usb cable?



That's weird that the one that came with your phone doesn't work. Usually microUSB cables that can transfer data (not just charge) can do OTG, and that's usually manufacturers pack in the box. I've tried Samsung and LG stock cables and they've OTG'd.

Right now I'm using Apple's CCK + the Mojo-supplied short USB-to-MicroUSB cable with an iPhone 8. Works like a charm. You should easily be able to find a cheap OTG cable online. I've even found one on ebay before for $5 that sounded great. Just make sure it says something like data or OTG-supported. Actually, just search "OTG microUSB cable".


----------



## Pimsilveira

joshnor713 said:


> That's weird that the one that came with your phone doesn't work. Usually microUSB cables that can transfer data (not just charge) can do OTG, and that's usually manufacturers pack in the box. I've tried Samsung and LG stock cables and they've OTG'd.
> 
> Right now I'm using Apple's CCK + the Mojo-supplied short USB-to-MicroUSB cable with an iPhone 8. Works like a charm. You should easily be able to find a cheap OTG cable online. I've even found one on ebay before for $5 that sounded great. Just make sure it says something like data or OTG-supported. Actually, just search "OTG microUSB cable".


Thanks, I will do that


----------



## Deftone

cerspense said:


> This works but it produces weird noises when it first starts up and it gets a ton of noise that is audible with iems. My mod with the power supply does it a lot better but its more work and modification. There really needs to be a desktop version of the mojo...



Yes i agree its not ideal and also something thats not supported by chord, i made these comments earlier in the thread.



Deftone said:


> I Still think theres a place for Mojo TT even if its not wildly upgraded like TT2 compared to Hugo2, same number of taps, 4e pulse array etc, but slightly higher power output with supercaps and running from wall instead of rechargeable batteries. Many people really love the sound of Mojo but would just prefer a more friendly always on desktop solution.


----------



## greenkiwi

Pimsilveira said:


> I want to use the apple camera connection kit with a micro usb cable but I think I need a otg usb cable as the one I used (it came with a android phone I have) does not work...
> Don’t I need a otg micro usb cable?



You should only need the USB OTG cable to connect to an android (or similar) device with a USB Micro connector that you want to use as the "host" side of USB.

The OTG cable and the iPhone CCK are equivalent, they allow you to connect a normal USB device to your smart device.


----------



## Sound Eq

betula said:


> You can't charge Mojo from computer USB as it only provides 500mA. You need at least 1A to charge Mojo so you most likely need a wall charger for that. I would be careful however to keep Mojo under constant charging.


so is it not advised to keep it charged using a 1A wall charger, so i guess this means its not meant to be used as a dac into an amp and have always on, thats a bummer


----------



## betula

Sound Eq said:


> so is it not advised to keep it charged using a 1A wall charger, so i guess this means its not meant to be used as a dac into an amp and have always on, thats a bummer


Mojo was made for portable use. However it sounds so good for the price, that many user have it as a DAC in their home system. You might get away with it, you might not. Just be aware you are taking a risk of frying the battery this way as many have reported.


----------



## Sound Eq

betula said:


> Mojo was made for portable use. However it sounds so good for the price, that many user have it as a DAC in their home system. You might get away with it, you might not. Just be aware you are taking a risk of frying the battery this way as many have reported.



so if the battery gets fried which of course sucks, can i still use it when plugged into the wall charger


----------



## betula

Sound Eq said:


> so if the battery gets fried which of course sucks, can i still use it when plugged into the wall charger


I wouldn't do that. 
I guess you could just take the battery out and use Mojo that way but I am not sure.
Option two is to unplug Mojo every time the battery is charged but that is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## 435279

betula said:


> I wouldn't do that.
> I guess you could just take the battery out and use Mojo that way but I am not sure.
> Option two is to unplug Mojo every time the battery is charged but that is a bit of a hassle.



There is a possible option three, replace the battery with a suitable value Supercapacitor.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercapacitor

I haven't tried it myself, my battery is still OK. Perhaps somebody with a failed battery could try it.


----------



## GreenBow (May 2, 2019)

If you leave the Mojo plugged in all the time:

you could lose battery life
or you could cause damage to the charging circuit which has happened
Chord now recommend, if you leave Mojo plugged in 24/7 then take the charger out at intervals. They say it allows the charging circuit to reset. Or words to that effect. (I am not sure what intervals, but maybe one every few days or more frequently, at a guess.)
However it's possible to run the Mojo:

on battery all day, and charge at night
turn of Mojo during the day when not in use, and charge until using Mojo again
if really needed you can charge and play for shorter periods, but it will get quite warm. (Apparently heat kills lithium batteries.)
A third option is some folk have found they can take the battery out. The Mojo will run powered from the charger. However Rob Watts has warned that the Mojo was not designed that way. It is not specified by Chord to run that way, or guaranteed to run that way. Plus you will invalidate any warranty.


With Mojo I believe it's best to run it on battery, then charge when not in use. It services perfectly like that, and still feels pretty much like a desktop DAC.


----------



## whoking

Has anyone else lost one of the screws from the case?  I just found one of them missing.  No idea how it fell out.  Does anyone know the size screw in order to get a replacement?

Thanks.


----------



## miketlse

whoking said:


> Has anyone else lost one of the screws from the case?  I just found one of them missing.  No idea how it fell out.  Does anyone know the size screw in order to get a replacement?
> 
> Thanks.


I know the head size is a torx 7, but not sure about length etc. Best to contact chord support, and I expect that they will be able to help you out.


----------



## Sound Eq

is it easy to replace the battery if i need to, and from where to buy one


----------



## miketlse

Sound Eq said:


> is it easy to replace the battery if i need to, and from where to buy one


It is dead easy, and a 5 minute job - just open the case, unplug the cable, and remove the battery.
Chord support can advise about supplying a battery, or there are a few dealers who stock the batteries. Search this thread for the link.


----------



## Deftone

Just take your time prying the battery from the top half of the case after you have disconnected the wire from the board. Its actually the same connector used on a pc motherboards CR2032 battery used for CMOS memory.


----------



## Sound Eq (Apr 27, 2019)

on some sites some who removed the battery reported once they remove the battery their units did not work

Any feedback on this and I am quoting the reply below to the question mentioned on post 3


"""Is there any harm in most of the time leaving the Mojo hooked up to computer and plugged in to the wall to keep a full charge?
No it's fine to leave it plugged in all the time but if your charging from an unplugged lap top you may drain the lap tops batteries. But if your using just the data USB connection ithe mojo takes no power from the connected device. John F.""""



So lets suppose I keep the battery in and use at day and charge at night, and do this everyday, how long guys do u think it will take till they battery becomes close to non functioning. I fead that it can do 10,000 cycles is that true


----------



## 474194

Missed the Mojo too much, so decided to purchase one off the Head-Fi Classifieds.

I have not been following this thread actively, but have there been issues of zero sound output from the Mojo?

Windows recognizes the Mojo and I see the output bar in Windows moving up and down but no sound.

I'm going to do some more testing this weekend, but would be great to point me to some posts where I could troubleshoot.

Thxs in advance.


----------



## miketlse

AC-12 said:


> Missed the Mojo too much, so decided to purchase one off the Head-Fi Classifieds.
> 
> I have not been following this thread actively, but have there been issues of zero sound output from the Mojo?
> 
> ...


As a first step, I assume that you have windows settings to use the external dac, your usb cable is working correctly, and you have your usb cable connected to the mojo data port (and not the charging port). These have all tripped up some users.

As a second step, check the faq in post #3, because there details for the best settings for various music player software.

If that all fails to solve the issue, then post your feedback, and I am sure that someone can help further.


----------



## x RELIC x (Apr 27, 2019)

Sound Eq said:


> on some sites some who removed the battery reported once they remove the battery their units did not work
> 
> Any feedback on this and I am quoting the reply below to the question mentioned on post 3
> 
> ...



The issue is not just battery cycles or heat but having the battery constantly in a high Voltage state which is very stressful for the chemistry. As I’ve pointed out many times in this thread, and as users have almost consistently reported lost battery performance by leaving their Mojo plugged in 24/7, it is not recommended for any lithium battery chemistry to be kept at a high Voltage state of 4.10V/cel and above. It’s the same with any device that uses a lithium based battery and not just the Mojo. So, I would strongly disagree with John regarding his statement of the Mojo will be fine left plugged in consistently as many users have already found out.

Optimally what you want to do regularly is drain lithium batteries to around 20% and charge to around 80% to maximize performance of the battery. Lithium chemistry has no memory effect so short charges are not a problem, but _regular_ deep discharges and _constant_ high Voltage states are. Every month or so it is recommended to drain lithium batteries to around 5% (blinking red battery indicator on the Mojo will be a good ballpark) and then fully charge them in order to re-calibrate the battery meter that reports the state of charge.

Your above scenario is not the ultimate in battery care but it should still last you a very long time if starting from a healthy battery.



Sound Eq said:


> can i ask why when i connect the mojo to my computer via the usb cable and then to my home receiver , after few days it runs out of battery, how can use the mojo in my home system without it running out of battery



I’ve not read any further information from you regarding the Mojo draining in a couple of days. Just so we all understand clearly what you are asking I have a couple of questions:

1. Are you saying the Mojo battery dies in a couple of days of *being* *used* with your home system? If using the Mojo to feed your home system do you have access to a USB charger as well? If not then it would make sense the Mojo would draining in a couple of days *of use* without being charged. In this case either charge it before you use it as you propose, or have a separate USB charger handy. Remember, the Mojo will get hot if using and charging while the battery is low so it’s best to use it plugged in with more than 80% charge to avoid extreme heat and potential thermal shutdown.

2. If the answer to the above is no and Mojo dies *without use* in a couple of days, then I’d ask I’d ask if you purchased the Mojo new or used? If you recently purchased it new I’d ask your dealer for a replacement as the Mojo should not drain it’s battery fully in a couple days of *not being used* if the battery is in good health (although some battery drain will happen over time if not used and this is to be expected).


----------



## 474194

miketlse said:


> As a first step, I assume that you have windows settings to use the external dac, your usb cable is working correctly, and you have your usb cable connected to the mojo data port (and not the charging port). These have all tripped up some users.
> 
> As a second step, check the faq in post #3, because there details for the best settings for various music player software.
> 
> If that all fails to solve the issue, then post your feedback, and I am sure that someone can help further.



Thanks.  Always enjoy your posts.  Your like the Night King monitoring and whom has a few TB of memory of the Chord threads since the early days.  (See face of tree in photo, lol).




 

Anyways, I may have a post you may like in a week or two that maybe beneficial for some Chord users.  Doing some testing and parts procurement, but this Mojo issue is a slight distraction.

Back to the issue, Nogo on Windows.  I tried Mac, nogo.  I'm swapping optical between the Mojo and Hugo2, nogo.  Works on Hugo2, no sound output on Mojo.

Guess I have some reading to do on this thread...


----------



## miketlse

AC-12 said:


> Thanks.  Always enjoy your posts.  Your like the Night King monitoring and whom has a few TB of memory of the Chord threads since the early days.  (See face of tree in photo, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have optical connected on Mojo, do you also have the usb connected to the computer as well? If yes, the Mojo will sense the 5V on the usb cable, and autoselect the usb input, and switch off the optical input.


----------



## 474194

miketlse said:


> If you have optical connected on Mojo, do you also have the usb connected to the computer as well? If yes, the Mojo will sense the 5V on the usb cable, and autoselect the usb input, and switch off the optical input.



No, I made sure to take USB input out of the equation.  I was looking for a button to switch inputs like the Hugo2, but the Mojo Manual states USB takes first priority so I make sure it's not in the way.

I think this maybe a deeper problem than proper setup.


----------



## miketlse

I was starting to wonder the same. Was the Mojo pre-owned?
If yes, probably a good idea to contact chord customer support, and check if they have any suggestions.


----------



## Scrum92 (Apr 27, 2019)

If it helps anybody, when I owned Mojo I used it exclusively as a desktop all-in-one amplifier and DAC. My solution was to have the charging micro USB cable handy at all times on the desk and to plug it in when the battery got to red or thereabouts. Sometimes that meant charging and playing which is completely fine. I preferred not to leave it permanently plugged in, just does not seem like a good battery life management practice!


----------



## 474194 (May 1, 2019)

miketlse said:


> I was starting to wonder the same. Was the Mojo pre-owned?
> If yes, probably a good idea to contact chord customer support, and check if they have any suggestions.



Yes, I received the Mojo about 24 hours ago from a fellow Head-Fi'er.  I don't know it's history besides the battery died.

It doesn't seem to turn off when you hold the power button.  I recall my former Mojo turned off.

I'll contact the info e-mail address.


----------



## musickid (Apr 29, 2019)

I use to leave mojo plugged in 24/7 with a spare hugo 2 charger i had. It would power off automatically after use after fully charging. Ready for next useage fully charged. Simple for me.


----------



## greenkiwi

musickid said:


> I use to leave mojo plugged in 24/7 with a spare hugo 2 charger i had. It would power off automatically after use after fully charging. Ready for next useage fully charged. Simple for me.



Are there any other chargers that do this?  I really like this idea.  It makes the process much simpler.


----------



## musickid

Hugo 2 is a 2A charger. Check as i think the anker chargers are good too.


----------



## whoking

For anyone who is interested the screws for the case are M1.6 x 6 socket cap head screws, per Chord support.


----------



## Deftone

So high end munich coming up very soon, looking forward to seeing what Chord will bring this year.  Realistically the only thing i can see coming is the 2Go now Poly 2.0 firmware is here...

Even though i think its extremely unlikely Im hoping for a Mojo2 or MojoTT or both, i like the more affordable stuff just as much as the high end equipment.


----------



## musickid (May 2, 2019)

Looking forward to what has been advertised as multiple new products unless i'm mistaken? I did read that somewhere. Mojo TT would be a show stopper lol.


----------



## greenkiwi

I would love either a mojo 2 or TT... Here's hoping...


----------



## miketlse

greenkiwi said:


> I would love either a mojo 2 or TT... Here's hoping...


Yes, there have been several posts hoping for those two products.
I have my doubts though. Munich is the High-End show, which to me means for people who regard MScaler as pocket money, and DAVE as birthday present money.
Compared to that vision, a Mojo 2 (or TT) feels Low-End in price (even if High-End in performance).
As always, the caveat is that I seem to get 80% of my predictions wrong, about what could be released at shows.
So maybe Rob and John will pull another Mojo rabbit out of the hat at Munich.


----------



## musickid

Mojo deluxe??


----------



## miketlse

musickid said:


> Mojo deluxe??


That is raising the bar more. A special edition, with a solid gold case, each one signed by Rob & John.
That would certainly be High-End price range.


----------



## alexdemaet

Do you believe a "Cardas HPI Headphone Mini Cable" is "good" enough to use between a Chord Mojo and a iFi micro iDSD? 
I am using the Chord Mojo as dac and the iFi micro iDSD to connect to a speaker rig. I am using Cardas Audio Golden interconnects between the speaker preamp and speaker monoblocks.


----------



## jarnopp

alexdemaet76 said:


> Do you believe a "Cardas HPI Headphone Mini Cable" is "good" enough to use between a Chord Mojo and a iFi micro iDSD?
> I am using the Chord Mojo as dac and the iFi micro iDSD to connect to a speaker rig. I am using Cardas Audio Golden interconnects between the speaker preamp and speaker monoblocks.



It worked great for me when I was using it between Mojo and Calvalli Liquid Carbon to drive Hifiman HE-6. It should be good enough.


----------



## musickid

_"We've been sent an invite for the launch of "a number of new products". Will we see a new amplifier? Or a second streaming device? More DACs? All will be revealed on Thursday 9th May"._

From what hifi.


----------



## chihangs

I really Hope chord will release a new mojo 2 next week or in the near future. I’m a mojo poly owner for a long time since poly first released. I loved the way how I can listen to music on the go with mojo poly, control everything on my phone and mojo poly stays in my pocket . 
I have tried out other flagship daps at the shops, spk1000, se100, Cayin n8, .....etc, they all sounds very good to my ears compare to my mojo, with very black backgrounds, wide sound stage , high resolution. 
I know the flagship daps cost a lot more than mojo poly, but they are also around the same size as mojo poly, plus other daps needs to accommodate a screen display. 

What I want to say is if chord will release a improved next mojo that work with poly , I’m happy to pay up to chord instead of other flagship daps that cost over $2000 .

I know Hugo 2 sounds great , but it just too big for portable in my pocket even without the future 2go modules.  

Sorry about my no so good English , I just want to let people at chord knows what I or maybe some other people wish for . This is not a complaint and with all the respect to mojo for the price it cost and what it can do. I love everything about the mojo, the design , the sound , the look of it. 

Just wonder if cost is not a factor , can chord produce a super mojo that can compete with other flagship daps in the market?


----------



## musickid

Super mojo here we come......


----------



## musickid

Do you connect mojo to the 3.5mm in on the ifi and use the ifi as an amp or preamp?


----------



## GreenBow

Mojo TT to have supercaps too.


----------



## masterpfa

I'm going to stick my neck out

No Mojo 2 on 9th May

There I said it




If there is I would be more than happy, but I doubt there will be


----------



## Deftone

Yeah im thinking that myself because as someone mentioned earlier Munich is focused on the high end. Still we can wish!


----------



## greenkiwi (May 9, 2019)

So a TT (turntable/phono) preamp & two power amps.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I also noticed the news. Those will be awesome news for folks who really needed power amps. Curious about the TT Pre-AMP, but I still haven't heard Hugo2, which is like my biggest curiosity from Chord, seems like the perfect balance to compete with flagship DAPs and flagship DAC + Headphone AMPs


----------



## greenkiwi

Sorry for any confusion, the TT preamp is "Turn Table"/phono.  I'll edit above.  I realize it could be misread to be similar to the Hugo TT. 

The Hugo2 is likely going to be my guilty pleasure purchase.  I'm enjoying my Mojo and think the H2 could be better... every time I see one in the used forums, I start formulating a PM to ask about purchasing.  They are still sitting around $1500-1700.  And then I think about how much I've enjoyed the Mojo and if it's really going to bring me more enjoyment or not.


----------



## musickid

Deftone the price of the 800s with violectric+trade in h2 would get you TT2???


----------



## DeviantArt

I'm new here, now im using WM1A and AKG N5005, i am wondering chord mojo can potentially drive the N5005? Does anyone have experience about this pair?


----------



## miketlse

DeviantArt said:


> I'm new here, now im using WM1A and AKG N5005, i am wondering chord mojo can potentially drive the N5005? Does anyone have experience about this pair?


You are only the second poster to ask about the N5005, and the first received no answer, so you may be unlucky.
They look to be efficient iems, so I would expect the Mojo to be ok power wise.
The sound signature is something you are best deciding about via a demo.


----------



## DeviantArt

miketlse said:


> You are only the second poster to ask about the N5005, and the first received no answer, so you may be unlucky.
> They look to be efficient iems, so I would expect the Mojo to be ok power wise.
> The sound signature is something you are best deciding about via a demo.


Ya, before asking i had searched in this thread and found that there is no answer for last poster, so i have to ask it again. WM1A has output power 240mW@16ohm per channel and this mojo has more than 700mW @8hm. I interpolate it approximately to 400mW @16ohm. Seem like more powerful but reality i do not know wether it efficiently drive or somehow as on 1A


----------



## GreenBow

DeviantArt said:


> I'm new here, now im using WM1A and AKG N5005, i am wondering chord mojo can potentially drive the N5005? Does anyone have experience about this pair?



I know that the AKG N40 are mind-boggling on the Mojo.

-----------------


Was actually going to mention in this thread, AKG N40 are currently £150 on Richer Sounds in the UK. That's an unadulterated bargain. (Normally £350 RRP.)


----------



## miketlse (May 10, 2019)

GreenBow said:


> I know that the AKG N40 are mind-boggling on the Mojo.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...


I have posted the info here for you https://www.head-fi.org/threads/europe-deals-thread.530008/page-128#post-14947269
They are even cheaper on amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/AKG-High-Resolution-Headphone-Customisable-Sound-Black-Silver/dp/B01LY8SCLH
The K701 is selling at a big discount too, maybe new models are on the horizon https://www.son-video.com/article/casques-hi-fi/akg/k701


----------



## rbalcom

DeviantArt said:


> I'm new here, now im using WM1A and AKG N5005, i am wondering chord mojo can potentially drive the N5005? Does anyone have experience about this pair?



If you do the math, 23 clicks below the 3v Line Out setting on the Mojo would give 120 db (Rock Concert) volume from the AKG N5005.


----------



## Deftone

musickid said:


> Deftone the price of the 800s with violectric+trade in h2 would get you TT2???



Interesting but I'm no longer saving for a TT2 I got impatient, I'm very happy with the HD660/800S with the violectric, it's so good in fact that it doesn't matter what dac is in the chain the headphones still sound exceptional.


----------



## DeviantArt

rbalcom said:


> If you do the math, 23 clicks below the 3v Line Out setting on the Mojo would give 120 db (Rock Concert) volume from the AKG N5005.


But i want to get loud, i want the sound to be clear and transperency. At that vol does it make N5005 fully driven?


----------



## rbalcom

DeviantArt said:


> But i want to get loud, i want the sound to be clear and transperency. At that vol does it make N5005 fully driven?



Probably not to the levels you are looking for, but a lot more volume than I would listen to.


----------



## dakanao

So I've got a new Mojo from the old batch (without QR codes) that had, according to the original owner, 3 hours on it.

And I must say, this Mojo is definitely not as smooth as my older Mojo. I've read through this thread about burn-in for the Mojo, and several users commented that their unit smoothed out after +-24 hours. 

The previous Mojo I owned, already had a good amount of play time when I bought it last year. 

I'm gonna naturally play the Mojo for more hours, and hear how it'll smooth out, if they were right.


----------



## x RELIC x (May 11, 2019)

rbalcom said:


> If you do the math, 23 clicks below the 3v Line Out setting on the Mojo would give 120 db (Rock Concert) volume from the AKG N5005.





DeviantArt said:


> *But i want to get loud*, i want the sound to be clear and transperency. At that vol does it make N5005 fully driven?



Do you realize how loud 120dB is? You’ll have hearing damage *very* quickly if listening that loud for any period of time.

Yes, Mojo has far more than enough power (Voltage and Current) to to ‘fully drive’ the AKG N5005 IEMs (116dB SPL/V@1kHz, 18 Ohms), from an electrical standpoint... it’s not even worth a second guess from a power perspective. However, it’s recommended that you demo the pairing if you can. Don’t confuse personal preference and synergy with just power output.


----------



## DeviantArt

x RELIC x said:


> Do you realize how loud 120dB is? You’ll have hearing damage *very* quickly if listening that loud for any period of time.
> 
> Yes, Mojo has far more than enough power (Voltage and Current) to to ‘fully drive’ the AKG N5005 IEMs (116dB SPL/V@1kHz, 18 Ohms), from an electrical standpoint... it’s not even worth a second guess from a power perspective. However, it’s recommended that you demo the pairing if you can. Don’t confuse personal preference and synergy with just power output.


Oh, mis-writing i mean i dont want to get loud. I just wonder there is anyone that tried this pair and how their music experince is.


----------



## x RELIC x

DeviantArt said:


> Oh, mis-writing i mean i dont want to get loud. I just wonder there is anyone that tried this pair and how their music experince is.



Ah, understood and thanks for clarifying. Hopefully someone who owns the N5005 can give you some feedback on the pairing.


----------



## dakanao

Would something bad happen to the Mojo if it was being played at 100% volume for a few seconds? I got a new Mojo the other day, and when I plugged it in the volume was at 100%, and I forgot to turn it down. So it played at 100% for a few seconds.


----------



## harpo1

dakanao said:


> Would something bad happen to the Mojo if it was being played at 100% volume for a few seconds? I got a new Mojo the other day, and when I plugged it in the volume was at 100%, and I forgot to turn it down. So it played at 100% for a few seconds.


Not to the mojo but possibly the headphones or iem's you have plugged in to it.


----------



## musickid

I would be more worried about connected headphones. If mojo plays nicely now then no problem. Unless of course the mojo ghost appears at 3am..........


----------



## dakanao (May 15, 2019)

So this USB isolator (https://hifimediy.com/high-speed-usb-isolator-480Mbps) came yesterday, and tested it out for 1 hour. Plugged it in the USB port of my Jitterbug, with my Jitterbug again to my laptops USB port, with another Jitterbug sitting in another unused USB slot.

I figured this would be the best setup, since I except there to be more RFI and EMI on the laptops usb than the isolator (obviously), so it would only make sense to connect the Jitterbug to the laptop, instead of to the isolator.

But the result, wow. The Mojo became even more liquid, natural and smoother, with better separation and imaging, than with just the 2 Jitterbugs.

Compared to using the Mojo directly to my laptops USB port with no Jitterbugs, and no isolator vs this setup, it really is a big difference.

I encourage USB users to use this setup if you haven't already. It is a bit expensive, but if you want to experience the Mojo on it's fullest (or near fullest) potential, it is worth it. I have learned that there's so much noise from USB and RFI/EMI that I wasn't aware of, that takes away from the Mojo's capabilities.

And yet this setup doesn't reclock the Mojo's processing in any way, so it has no downsides at all!


----------



## Elecroestatico

Reading all the battery issues mojo has I went ahead last night and opened mine. Just like everyone else I also found the battery super swollen, to the point that the last screws I took off popped out by themselves with the pressure contained inside the case. Like many off you Im also surprised that it did not damage the board as the presure was completely against the fpga chip and another large processor on the board. Battery is so swollen I cant even close mojo case back again without applying like 10kg of force on the case to get the screws to reach the hole threads. I guess Rob Watts is so lucky that such design flaw is not breaking the circuit board, at least in most cases, but at least they should charge or sell the battery replacement at cost, so as to honor a $600 dac that should not have these kind of problems.

My mojo is running on optical and after testing a few usb chargers without the battery I get very loud pops and a static background noise. I see many people here taking the battery off and running their mojos in desktop mode without a problem. Is there a particular usb charger that needs to be used or maybe the problem is only with optical?  Let me know if you know a fix!  I tried .8amps, 1.2 amp and 1.8 amp chargers and they all make those loud dangerous pop noises for speakers. 

my version if mojo is 2016 with qr codes. board I think says rev. 4.xx


----------



## Elecroestatico

Actually I'm thinking it was my fault to have gotten those loud pops running in desktop mode. After removing the battery I placed a heat sink on top of the two big processors on the board, but I think the thermal pad that I used between the chips and the heatsink might have some conductor properties because after removing such thermal pad the mojo now works perfectly without battery.


----------



## Deftone

Elecroestatico said:


> Actually I'm thinking it was my fault to have gotten those loud pops running in desktop mode. After removing the battery I placed a heat sink on top of the two big processors on the board, but I think the thermal pad that I used between the chips and the heatsink might have some conductor properties because after removing such thermal pad the mojo now works perfectly without battery.



If i remember rightly, disconnecting the battery is ok for "line out" mode to an amp on a charger but for driving headphones directly the battery provides more power.

Someone on this thread recently modded Mojo so that it was taking power from the wall but still providing the same output as the battery would have for headphone use.


----------



## Elecroestatico (May 16, 2019)

loud pops and static noise is back again. I have found that the swollen battery has actuallly fracture the pcb board. I know this because if I apply enough down pressure to the fpga chip then the loud pops are gone, meaning that the battery as it expanded inside the case gradually micro fracture some of the threads and solder points in the circuit board due to the excessive pressure caused by the battery. (such fractures are usually not visible to the human eye).  I have made a heatsinnk and therm pads in a way that enough pressure is applied to continue operating as normal without battery but I dont want to end up with a useless $600 dac that had only last me about a year of only home use (never taken outdoors). Does anybody know whats the warranty period for mojo in the USA? I  bought from an authorized dealer, or can somebody from chord help me?


----------



## Elecroestatico (May 16, 2019)

Deftone said:


> If i remember rightly, disconnecting the battery is ok for "line out" mode to an amp on a charger but for driving headphones directly the battery provides more power.
> 
> Someone on this thread recently modded Mojo so that it was taking power from the wall but still providing the same output as the battery would have for headphone use.


Well this is not the problem I'm having, but for what is worth I have noticed that without the battery the mojo looses a bit of its character, specially in the mid low frequencies, even without a headphone connected, I can hear this in line mode as well. Maybe this is in my head but for reference im one of the very few people that can detect the slight difference between the two 3.5mm headphone outputs in the mojo, even when they are connected to the same headphonne amp inside the mojo.


----------



## miketlse

Elecroestatico said:


> loud pops and static noise is back again. I have found that the swollen battery has actuallly fracture the pcb board. I know this because if I apply enough down pressure to the fpga chip then the loud pops are gone, meaning that the battery as it expanded inside the case gradually micro fracture some of the threads and solder points in the circuit board due to the excessive pressure caused by the battery. (such fractures are usually not visible to the human eye).  I have made a heatsinnk and therm pads in a way that enough pressure is applied to continue operating as normal without battery but I dont want to end up with a useless $600 dac that had only last me about a year of only home use (never taken outdoors). Does anybody know whats the warranty period for mojo in the USA? I  bought from an authorized dealer, or can somebody from chord help me?


Probably best to contact chord customer support, unless @Mojo ideas wants to propose a solution.


----------



## dakanao (May 16, 2019)

Elecroestatico said:


> Well this is not the problem I'm having, but for what is worth I have noticed that without the battery the mojo looses a bit of its character, specially in the mid low frequencies, even without a headphone connected, I can hear this in line mode as well. Maybe this is in my head but for reference im one of the very few people t*hat can detect the slight difference between the two 3.5mm headphone outputs in the mojo, even when they are connected to the same headphonne amp inside the mojo*.


Same here, can hear the difference as well..

I can also hear the difference between an brand new Mojo, and a Mojo that had more play time. And a difference each time some RFI/EMI is eliminated due to a more shielded USB cable, extra Jitterbug and heard an extra improvement with an additional USB isolator.


----------



## Deftone

I wonder if the swollen battery problem issue is from people playing and charging while on low battery because i know it gets hot this way. Leaving it plugged in on a full charge its quite cool.


----------



## Mojo ideas (May 17, 2019)

Elecroestatico said:


> Reading all the battery issues mojo has I went ahead last night and opened mine. Just like everyone else I also found the battery super swollen, to the point that the last screws I took off popped out by themselves with the pressure contained inside the case. Like many off you Im also surprised that it did not damage the board as the presure was completely against the fpga chip and another large processor on the board. Battery is so swollen I cant even close mojo case back again without applying like 10kg of force on the case to get the screws to reach the hole threads. I guess Rob Watts is so lucky that such design flaw is not breaking the circuit board, at least in most cases, but at least they should charge or sell the battery replacement at cost, so as to honor a $600 dac that should not have these kind of problems.
> 
> My mojo is running on optical and after testing a few usb chargers without the battery I get very loud pops and a static background noise. I see many people here taking the battery off and running their mojos in desktop mode without a problem. Is there a particular usb charger that needs to be used or maybe the problem is only with optical?  Let me know if you know a fix!  I tried .8amps, 1.2 amp and 1.8 amp chargers and they all make those loud dangerous pop noises for speakers.
> 
> my version if mojo is 2016 with qr codes. board I think says rev. 4.xx


 you really should not have taken the unit apart yourself the mojo should have been taken to your dealer for battery replacement
Surprisingly the expansion of the battery is designed to occur  if it fails  as it rips the internal contacts off disconnecting the battery cells. Failure like this is rare it can happen if a unit has been exposed to high heat for very a long time .
Batteries can be dangerous!!!
 so if you cannot take your unit to your dealer for repair . Do not try now try to put the expanded battery back into the unit.
Very carefully unplug the battery  there’s  small white connector unplug it! do not puncture or squash the battery do not put it near combustible materials do not send it by post or carrier  dispose of it safely such as temporarily burying it in sand then when you have time please take it to a battery disposal Centre such as like those at supermarkets or household waste disposal centres. Then contact info@ chordelectronnics.co.uk for advise on the battery’s replacement.


----------



## betula

Android/Mojo question:

Mojo works fine with my android phone (Motorola), but it doesn't work with my Samsung tablet. I know, some phones/tablets don't support usb audio out, but I was wondering if there is a way around it. Usb audio from UAPP works perfectly on the tablet, but the system sounds (YouTube, VLCplayer) don't. I set the USB connection to 'audio source' in developer mode, without any success. I guess this Samsung tablet (running android 8) is not supported?

Should I just accept the fact that I won't use Mojo for movies on the plane out of the tablet or there is a way around it? Rooting? Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Elecroestatico

Mojo ideas said:


> you really should not have taken the unit apart yourself the mojo should have been taken to your dealer for battery replacement
> Surprisingly the expansion of the battery is designed to occur  if it fails  as it rips the internal contacts off disconnecting the battery cells. Failure like this is rare it can happen if a unit has been exposed to high heat for very a long time .
> Batteries can be dangerous!!!
> so if you cannot take your unit to your dealer for repair . Do not try now try to put the expanded battery back into the unit.
> Very carefully unplug the battery  there’s  small white connector unplug it! do not puncture or squash the battery do not put it near combustible materials do not send it by post or carrier  dispose of it safely such as temporarily burying it in sand then when you have time please take it to a battery disposal Centre such as like those at supermarkets or household waste disposal centres. Then contact info@ chordelectronnics.co.uk for advise on the battery’s replacement.



I have never taken mojo out of my house or place it in a hot area, so if it was exposed to high heat for a long time it could only be the heat that mojo generates. Battery was swollen and operational so those internal contacts in the battery did not detached. Yes I was careful removing the battery, I even got some latex gloves as I noticed the battery was oily, no visible spills, just felt oily. I'm no stranger handling electronics/computers/lenses, I even grounded my self so no static discharge would happen to the electronics,  so unplugging the battery connector was very simple and yes I'm not thinking about putting it back. But if you read my second post you'll find out that the problem is really not the removal of the battery, it has more to do with the damage the battery did to the pcb board due to the excessive down pressure applied to the circuit board.  I cant be 100% sure but like I said I have some experience with electronics and I have seen this problem several times in motherboards, so I can tell the mojo pcb board has been microfractured as the battery was pressing really hard on it, you can tell this because using a latex glove I can apply similar pressure with my fingers to the board and then the mojo works as it should, no more loud pops or static backgroung noise, as soon as I take my finger off the problem reappears.  Unless such pressure is required by design I can't think of any other reason I'm having this issue.  Please advise! and thank you for replying.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Elecroestatico said:


> I have never taken mojo out of my house or place it in a hot area, so if it was exposed to high heat for a long time it could only be the heat that mojo generates. Battery was swollen and operational so those internal contacts in the battery did not detached. Yes I was careful removing the battery, I even got some latex gloves as I noticed the battery was oily, no visible spills, just felt oily. I'm no stranger handling electronics/computers/lenses, I even grounded my self so no static discharge would happen to the electronics,  so unplugging the battery connector was very simple and yes I'm not thinking about putting it back. But if you read my second post you'll find out that the problem is really not the removal of the battery, it has more to do with the damage the battery did to the pcb board due to the excessive down pressure applied to the circuit board.  I cant be 100% sure but like I said I have some experience with electronics and I have seen this problem several times in motherboards, so I can tell the mojo pcb board has been microfractured as the battery was pressing really hard on it, you can tell this because using a latex glove I can apply similar pressure with my fingers to the board and then the mojo works as it should, no more loud pops or static backgroung noise, as soon as I take my finger off the problem reappears.  Unless such pressure is required by design I can't think of any other reason I'm having this issue.  Please advise! and thank you for replying.



If the FPGA used in the Mojo is a BGA style package, then more than likely the solder joints have been fractured due to the stress from the battery.  BGA solder connections fracturing is nothing new either (remember the XBOX 360 RRoD?  That was caused by fractured solder joints on a BGA due to excessive heat).


----------



## Mojo ideas

Elecroestatico said:


> I have never taken mojo out of my house or place it in a hot area, so if it was exposed to high heat for a long time it could only be the heat that mojo generates. Battery was swollen and operational so those internal contacts in the battery did not detached. Yes I was careful removing the battery, I even got some latex gloves as I noticed the battery was oily, no visible spills, just felt oily. I'm no stranger handling electronics/computers/lenses, I even grounded my self so no static discharge would happen to the electronics,  so unplugging the battery connector was very simple and yes I'm not thinking about putting it back. But if you read my second post you'll find out that the problem is really not the removal of the battery, it has more to do with the damage the battery did to the pcb board due to the excessive down pressure applied to the circuit board.  I cant be 100% sure but like I said I have some experience with electronics and I have seen this problem several times in motherboards, so I can tell the mojo pcb board has been microfractured as the battery was pressing really hard on it, you can tell this because using a latex glove I can apply similar pressure with my fingers to the board and then the mojo works as it should, no more loud pops or static backgroung noise, as soon as I take my finger off the problem reappears.  Unless such pressure is required by design I can't think of any other reason I'm having this issue.  Please advise! and thank you for replying.


Okay so your able to take the battery out it could be anything up to three years old.
 Can you remove it and dispose of it safely in a battery recycling bin. Then return the mojo without its battery to your dealer or to your  regional Chord distributor or if you can’t do that you may PM me with your Detailed address and send  the mojo without battery directly to me at Chord Electronics in The U.K.  where are you based?


----------



## miketlse

Mojo ideas said:


> Okay so your able to take the battery out it could be anything up to three years old.
> Can you remove it and dispose of it safely in a battery recycling bin. Then return the mojo without its battery to your dealer or to your  regional Chord distributor or if you can’t do that you may PM me with your Detailed address and send  the mojo without battery directly to me at Chord Electronics in The U.K.  where are you based?


Thanks John. Hopefully everything can get sorted out smoothly now.


----------



## GreenBow (May 17, 2019)

Got me worried now. I mostly used my second Mojo on battery only. (Only the very rarest charge and play for short periods of time. Like tiny top ups when battery was getting low, but I was still using it.)

Am thinking maybe I should open the case to check if the battery is OK. My Mojo is out of Amazon two year warranty now. What is Chord warranty with Mojo, does anyone know please, just off hand?

EDIT: Just googled. Twelve month warranty. Found that in the manual.


----------



## Deftone

GreenBow said:


> Got me worried now. I mostly used my second Mojo on battery only. (Only the very rarest charge and play for short periods of time. Like tiny top ups when battery was getting low, but I was still using it.)
> 
> Am thinking maybe I should open the case to check if the battery is OK. My Mojo is out of Amazon two year warranty now. What is Chord warranty with Mojo, does anyone know please, just off hand?
> 
> EDIT: Just googled. Twelve month warranty. Found that in the manual.



It won't hurt to open it up and have a look. Don't pull it apart too aggressively though the battery wire is short.


----------



## dakanao

Anyone here that also used this galvanic isolator with the Mojo?

https://hifimediy.com/high-speed-usb-isolator-480Mbps


----------



## greatwhite58

dakanao said:


> Anyone here that also used this galvanic isolator with the Mojo?
> 
> https://hifimediy.com/high-speed-usb-isolator-480Mbps


Im sure that I read somewhere on here that the Mojo designer said that it does not need it.


----------



## dakanao

greatwhite58 said:


> Im sure that I read somewhere on here that the Mojo designer said that it does not need it.


It does make a noticable difference to me, making the Mojo a bit more analogue/natural and smoother sounding. 

I've come to realize that the Mojo's sound is very easily downgraded by additional parasitic noises (atleast through USB, haven't and can't test it out on optical). The Mojo as I have it now with 2 Jitterbugs, a shielded USB cable and that isolator, is way more full bodied, natural, smoother with a lot more bass impact/tightness as to the Mojo with the stock USB cable plugged in directly to my laptops USB out.


----------



## headfry (May 21, 2019)

I use oneJitterbug and just replaced
the stock cable with the Curious Hugo
Link and now realize the stock cable inhibited Mojo’s sound quite a lot - the
cable upgrade was a revelation, enormous
improvement - has to be heard to be appreciated.


Like replacing a good sounding mid-fi DAP 
with a TOTL one.


...the stock cable is good for charging, but for
best sound use something better!


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

Will the mojo work with a Google pixel(type c) and if so what cable too buy


----------



## mathi8vadhanan

Chessblitzer2017 said:


> Will the mojo work with a Google pixel(type c) and if so what cable too buy


Fiio CL06 or Shanling L2


----------



## miketlse

Rob Watts said:


> Aeon closed is what I use myself for flights - I am sat in a lounge now in SFO looking forward to listening with Hugo 2 and my Aeons. Great headphones with extremely good perception of depth and pinpoint lateral imagery. I have not heard the open version. Aeon's work extremely well with both Mojo and Hugo 2, but allow you to easily hear Hugo 2's improvements.


Rob,
Did you ever try the Aeon Flow open?
After reading you recommend the Flow closed for so long, I finally bought a pair and am gradually burning them in, using both the Mojo and Hugo 2.
I am deliberately not using any other headphones during this burning in stage, and generally do like their precision, but I am sensing they lack some of the brightness that I am used to with Beyer Tesla drivers.
I am also sensing that the Flow closed have a very enjoyable synergy with the Mojo, maybe even better than the Hugo 2, but it is still early days with the burn in.
Possibly the biggest downside could be that they do make my ears sweat, so I have wondered if the Flow open could be a better solution for Summer.


----------



## Rob Watts

No I haven't tried the Aeon open; last year I spent 400 hours flying, so closed headphones are a must for me. I haven't had any sweat issues, and happily use the Aeons for 8 hours at a stretch without any comfort issues. They, together with Hugo 2 and M scaler, have transformed flying from a necessary chore to a delight.


----------



## Vyyy (Jun 4, 2019)

Since my Mojo battery died i replaced internal battery with... one green same supercapacitor as in Hugo TT2. (*as this woids warranty and total operation please do it on your own risk*). Now Mojo has same power design as Hugo TT2. This is the cleanest  and responsive possible power supply. As for capacity it last 7-9 seconds without power supply.
Now My mojo needs around 20seconds to charge so i can switch on and leaving plugged it operates at all output levels pretty well.
I have paired my mojo with Anker 10000mah. Now anker charges supercap and together they last 18h  with one full charge.


Difference? TOTAL SILENCE in background no hiss from charging as it was before. Low level listening makes me smile again on CD tracks. Bass depth slightly better, details come slightly forward and even more softer trebles. This is only my own impression.

I hope that Mojo 2 in the future will have a swtich tu operate on battery for portable use, but for desktop a switch to use energy from supercapacitor (they are relatively small and can fit easily) for best desktop performance. Step forward on design against others - succesful story. As Mojo. Let Mojo 2 it happen and it will be known across the world.

Thanks Chord 
@Rob Watts, And if it will be considered seriously - beer on yours, cheers


----------



## GreenBow

Vyyy said:


> Since my Mojo battery died i replaced internal battery with... one green same supercapacitor as in Hugo TT2. (*as this woids warranty and total operation please do it on your own risk*). Now Mojo has same power design as Hugo TT2. This is the cleanest  and responsive possible power supply. As for capacity it last 7-9 seconds without power supply.
> Now My mojo needs around 20seconds to charge so i can switch on and leaving plugged it operates at all output levels pretty well.
> I have paired my mojo with Anker 10000mah. Now anker charges supercap and together they last 18h  with one full charge.
> 
> ...



Hahaha! Class.


----------



## Vyyy

GreenBow said:


> Hahaha! Class.


Thanks for replying but laugh is worth for nothing, at least i had an idea to try and it suits my needs


----------



## ZappaMan

Vyyy said:


> Thanks for replying but laugh is worth for nothing, at least i had an idea to try and it suits my needs


I think the laugh was meant in a nice way


----------



## Vyyy

I misunderstood... sorry #GreenBow


----------



## Vyyy (Jun 4, 2019)

Interesting thing this supercap has 5.7V 2.3Amps 5Farads and thats enough for Mojo to operate plugged in. But power input from pc usb 1A is not enough. I suspect it needs at least 2A. My power bank anker has output 5 V / 2.4 A and thats good for supercap continuos charge


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 4, 2019)

Vyyy said:


> Thanks for replying but laugh is worth for nothing, at least i had an idea to try and it suits my needs



I meant - class. I bet there are a few desktop Mojo users thinking about your idea.

Mojo TT, ace!

(It hope it's safe. Remember that Rob told us that the Mojo is not tested to run off charger without battery. I think it should be as Mojo can charge and play at the same time. I think Rob was talking about something else other than safety.)

I wonder how long it will be before someone tries it with Hugo 2.


----------



## Vyyy

GreenBow said:


> I meant - class? I bet there are a few desktop Mojo users thinking about your idea.
> 
> Mojo TT, ace!
> 
> ...


I understand its safe. It works same way as with internal battery (power circuit is th same) - just not the battery for 8hours, but supercap for few seconds. During play it uses supercap power always as with standart battery. 
But boy that dead silent and precize warm play is astonishing


----------



## GreenBow

Sorry about my typos in my last post. Have corrected. Am almost fast asleep at my desk right now.


----------



## scook94

@Vyyy How long will Mojo last powered by the supercap?


----------



## Vyyy

scook94 said:


> @Vyyy How long will Mojo last powered by the supercap?


With 5 farads - 3-7seconds avarage depending on volume level.
There is a space for second supercap, but the point that its relatively very short time and i wont invest and its also not so cheap.
The most important is that its enough power to switch on and let play and charge. And input power is enough to keep it recharged always.


----------



## Caguioa

How would yall compare this vs the
Ifi idsd black label?

On the fence for black label


----------



## tacit

Never heard idsd black label but Mojo sounds better than ifi xDSD - latest portable ifi product.


----------



## jarnopp

So, I just need to say how awesome Mojo is, even after using for 3.5 years primarily with headphones. My TT2, which I bought to drive Omega SAM speakers, as well as headphones, had to be sent for a repair. I’ve been using Mojo with one output driving the Omegas and the other connected to an active sub, and it’s been pretty incredible. The connections are pure Frankenstein, but the sound is still glorious.


----------



## Leo888

May I ask how is the integration/coherency of the speakers and sub?


----------



## jarnopp

Leo888 said:


> May I ask how is the integration/coherency of the speakers and sub?



It’s good. The sub (Elac Debut 2.0 3030) has a self-configuring DSP for the room. I select the cutoff for the sub (the Omegas run full range direct from the amp, or Mojo in this case). I also select the bass level.  So, I select 60hz for the cutoff and adjusted the level with a spectrum analyzer.  The Omegas go down to 40-ish on their own, but the effect on unamplified music is often very subtle. On bass heavy tracks, though, it’s practically required.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks @jarnopp

That's helpful information which I have not thought of. Have been considering to add a sub but had no sub out on my int amp. This will probably allow me to hunt for a suitable sub.


----------



## jarnopp

Leo888 said:


> Thanks @jarnopp
> 
> That's helpful information which I have not thought of. Have been considering to add a sub but had no sub out on my int amp. This will probably allow me to hunt for a suitable sub.



There are various connection options, and Ray-Dude has posted about his experiences in other threads with Voxative units, but for max transparency, find one that has connections and controls where you don’t have to use the sub crossover to the main speakers.


----------



## GreenBow

jarnopp said:


> So, I just need to say how awesome Mojo is, even after using for 3.5 years primarily with headphones. My TT2, which I bought to drive Omega SAM speakers, as well as headphones, had to be sent for a repair. I’ve been using Mojo with one output driving the Omegas and the other connected to an active sub, and it’s been pretty incredible. The connections are pure Frankenstein, but the sound is still glorious.



I remember when I got my Hugo 2, and thought what a great upgrade it was. Then recently just for a short time I put Mojo back on desktop duty. Mojo still puts on a great show; pretty much faultless really.

That's an ingenious way to feed a sub.

(I have TT2 myself too. I think it's a very special DAC.)


----------



## jarnopp

GreenBow said:


> I remember when I got my Hugo 2, and thought what a great upgrade it was. Then recently just for a short time I put Mojo back on desktop duty. Mojo still puts on a great show; pretty much faultless really.
> 
> That's an ingenious way to feed a sub.
> 
> (I have TT2 myself too. I think it's a very special DAC.)



TT2 is definitely better, but nice to see that Mojo is credible if necessary!


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> TT2 is definitely better, but nice to see that Mojo is credible if necessary!



As Rob watts said, he wouldnt design a dac that he wouldnt personally use himself or something along those lines. I think it was in resposnse to saying that Mojo wasnt very good and just a "cheap" dac for chord to put out.


----------



## Leo888

jarnopp said:


> There are various connection options, and Ray-Dude has posted about his experiences in other threads with Voxative units, but for max transparency, find one that has connections and controls where you don’t have to use the sub crossover to the main speakers.



Copy that and thanks again for the helpful information. Cheers.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

My Mojo won’t connect to my iPhone but connects fine to my MacBook. 

I need a new Camera Connection Kit, right? Things seems really cheaply made.


----------



## surfgeorge

Wheel Hoss said:


> My Mojo won’t connect to my iPhone but connects fine to my MacBook.
> 
> I need a new Camera Connection Kit, right? Things seems really cheaply made.


You can use a camera connection kit or a cable like the Meenova. I have better experience with the Meenova.


----------



## Wheel Hoss

surfgeorge said:


> You can use a camera connection kit or a cable like the Meenova. I have better experience with the Meenova.



Went ahead and ordered one. Looks to be much better quality than the overpriced under-shielded CCK. Plus now I only need 1 cable not 2 for Mojo on-the-go. Win-win in my book. Cheers!


----------



## dakanao

miketlse said:


> The early Mojos had the USB sockets on one side of the PCB, but then they were relocated to the other side of the PCB.
> I don't remember any other changes being mentioned.
> I am curious as to why you are so fascinated by the PCB version numbers.


Would this give a difference in sound? I have an older version, is there a way to see if it's relocated or not?


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> Would this give a difference in sound? I have an older version, is there a way to see if it's relocated or not?


No one has mentioned a difference in sound. Look at the early photos of the mojo, and I think the usb sockets are on the top of the circuit board, but after that they were relocated to the bottom surface. Just look at your mojo, and it is easy to tell how the usb sockets are oriented.


----------



## dakanao

miketlse said:


> No one has mentioned a difference in sound. Look at the early photos of the mojo, and I think the usb sockets are on the top of the circuit board, but after that they were relocated to the bottom surface. Just look at your mojo, and it is easy to tell how the usb sockets are oriented.


So would that mean the USB sockets of the newer versions stick out more in the casing, as compared to the older config?


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> So would that mean the USB sockets of the newer versions stick out more in the casing, as compared to the older config?


No, the newer versions have the usb sockets oriented like in this end-on picture.


----------



## Lucas headphonebrz (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi! I start to seek for DACs for one month ago , and I became a lot disappointed with the dragonfly red + jitterbug that I own.
First of all I only use IEMs and they sound already pretty nice for me , but I was wondering if there is more that I could hear with them . So yesterday I received my DFR , put in my Mac and the sound that I hear become bright, the vocals were not so pleasure to listen anymore. So I jut stay confused .. is that worth to spend more to test chord mojo if my IEMs are already pretty good ? My only concern is sound quality , if I don’t like the DFR , it’s probably that I don’t like the mojo too ?

I m just too disappointed because I read so many reviews about DFR (good reviews) and I know it’s a excellent portable Dac, but don’t work well with my IEMs , it’s a chance that I get disappointed with the Mojo too ?

(Talking exclusively about sensitivity IEMs that are easily driven with my MacBook .



EDT 1: I think one thing is important to say too, I don’t listen to MQA files , only YouTube , because music that I enjoy is just there (some covers etc) and if the dac put difference in this files better than YouTube source , so it’s a (don’t going) for me


----------



## surfgeorge

Lucas headphonebrz said:


> Hi! I start to seek for DACs for one month ago , and I became a lot disappointed with the dragonfly red + jitterbug that I own.
> First of all I only use IEMs and they sound already pretty nice for me , but I was wondering if there is more that I could hear with them . So yesterday I received my DFR , put in my Mac and the sound that I hear become bright, the vocals were not so pleasure to listen anymore. So I jut stay confused .. is that worth to spend more to test chord mojo if my IEMs are already pretty good ? My only concern is sound quality , if I don’t like the DFR , it’s probably that I don’t like the mojo too ?
> 
> I m just too disappointed because I read so many reviews about DFR (good reviews) and I know it’s a excellent portable Dac, but don’t work well with my IEMs , it’s a chance that I get disappointed with the Mojo too ?
> ...



IMO the Mojo is very smooth and provides the perfectly clean and detailed signal for my IEMs. For comparion I also have the Cayin N3, HiBy R3 and Sony ZX2. The Mojo is my clear favorit.
One thing I found the Mojo to do particularly well is to extract the best possible SQ from normal files. I use mostly FLAC, a few HiRes files and few MP3s.
IMO the Mojo is the perfect source for IEMs.

But if the DFR sounds too bright it might be that your IEM has a lot of treble and maybe it would be better to change the IEM.
What are you using?


----------



## Lucas headphonebrz (Jun 14, 2019)

surfgeorge said:


> IMO the Mojo is very smooth and provides the perfectly clean and detailed signal for my IEMs. For comparion I also have the Cayin N3, HiBy R3 and Sony ZX2. The Mojo is my clear favorit.
> One thing I found the Mojo to do particularly well is to extract the best possible SQ from normal files. I use mostly FLAC, a few HiRes files and few MP3s.
> IMO the Mojo is the perfect source for IEMs.
> 
> ...



It’s a neutral custom IEM, don’t have a name sorry, their sound are pretty focused in a neutral response and detailing a lot the records . So they don’t have problem with trebles I think.
But again the question that I am fighting in my head all the time :
Is the mojo a big upgrade in terms of SQ than the DFR for *sensitive IEMs* or the difference is so subtle that you almost don’t perceive ?
Because if is the second response the answer , than for me it’s not worthy the mojo, I already spent a lot of money in the dfr combo
An A/B comparison would save me a LOT!


----------



## surfgeorge

IMO the effect of a DAC is in some way subtle, but in another way fundamental. It’s not like switching between different IEMs or HPs.

I can listen to my IEMs from the phone or the HiBy R3 for a little while and it sounds good, but just does not have the power, expression and life in it that it has with the Mojo.
With Mojo I sometimes listen for hours, with other sources I don’t enjoy the music that much and typically stop after max 1/2 hour.

But if you hear little differences with the DFR then maybe better save the money, or at least buy used to limit the loss in case you don’t like it.


----------



## maxh22

Lucas headphonebrz said:


> Hi! I start to seek for DACs for one month ago , and I became a lot disappointed with the dragonfly red + jitterbug that I own.
> First of all I only use IEMs and they sound already pretty nice for me , but I was wondering if there is more that I could hear with them . So yesterday I received my DFR , put in my Mac and the sound that I hear become bright, the vocals were not so pleasure to listen anymore. So I jut stay confused .. is that worth to spend more to test chord mojo if my IEMs are already pretty good ? My only concern is sound quality , if I don’t like the DFR , it’s probably that I don’t like the mojo too ?
> 
> I m just too disappointed because I read so many reviews about DFR (good reviews) and I know it’s a excellent portable Dac, but don’t work well with my IEMs , it’s a chance that I get disappointed with the Mojo too ?
> ...



Get Mojo, you will be wondering why you tortured yourself this long not getting it.


----------



## obazavil

I know this has been discussed for a while, but based in your hands-off experience... any good DAP that I can pair with Mojo?

For now I will use my iPhone X, but I want a DAP . I read about HiBy R3 (and I love the 3D case) but lack of Spotify may be a problem for me.

So... any advise here?


----------



## tacit

Any DAP able to work as digital transport, like Shanling M0 etc.


----------



## miketlse

obazavil said:


> I know this has been discussed for a while, but based in your hands-off experience... any good DAP that I can pair with Mojo?
> 
> For now I will use my iPhone X, but I want a DAP . I read about HiBy R3 (and I love the 3D case) but lack of Spotify may be a problem for me.
> 
> So... any advise here?


This digital transport is currently being recommended on the MScaler thread, principally because it can connect via optical, and avoid any issues with usb transmitting electrical noise. 
https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/dap-...hz-dsd256-interface-usb-to-spdif-p-13490.html


----------



## Deftone

Lucas headphonebrz said:


> It’s a neutral custom IEM, don’t have a name sorry, their sound are pretty focused in a neutral response and detailing a lot the records . So they don’t have problem with trebles I think.
> But again the question that I am fighting in my head all the time :
> Is the mojo a big upgrade in terms of SQ than the DFR for *sensitive IEMs* or the difference is so subtle that you almost don’t perceive ?
> Because if is the second response the answer , than for me it’s not worthy the mojo, I already spent a lot of money in the dfr combo
> An A/B comparison would save me a LOT!



Its not something your really gonna hear in a quick AB its when you soley use it for a long time and then change it to something else, within 2 weeks youd want your Mojo back because music just doesnt sound right anymore.


----------



## Lucas headphonebrz (Jun 14, 2019)

Deftone said:


> Its not something your really gonna hear in a quick AB its when you soley use it for a long time and then change it to something else, within 2 weeks youd want your Mojo back because music just doesnt sound right anymore.



It’s interesting this position . Actually I think this is a mistake that I and everyone does when deciding what stuff to buy because it works for everything in our life right? This A/B comparisons that we do all the time. But now I think that with music, maybe is not that easy because the difference are subtle and important at the same time ( what is crazy !)
I have a story to tell about it.. The same thing happens to my first IEMs , when I started to seek for more sound quality I used to listen only to EarPods from apple (which is not bad , I still hear them for some genres) and then when I listened to the IEMs for the first time I just don’t liked it , because I was not used to , it feels strange ! All that soundstage and detail that I never heard before , seemed like ”interceptions “ in my record .
So I just say for myself that listen to music is not so complicated , I thought : just listen whatever gear .. is all the same.

But I give a chance to my IEMs and I started to enjoy all that immersion and clarity , I was just surprised that I could listen to them for real ! In a nutshell I discover a lot of new songs that fitted really well with them and I just can’t listen in my apple EarPods.
Now I use both , for different genres and as you said.. it take time for us to perceive this differences , but they are so great at the same time


----------



## Deftone

Lucas headphonebrz said:


> It’s interesting this position . Actually I think this is a mistake that I and everyone does when deciding what stuff to buy because it works for everything in our life right? This A/B comparisons that we do all the time. But now I think that with music, maybe is not that easy because the difference are subtle and important at the same time ( what is crazy !)
> I have a story to tell about it.. The same thing happens to my first IEMs , when I started to seek for more sound quality I used to listen only to EarPods from apple (which is not bad , I still hear them for some genres) and then when I listened to the IEMs for the first time I just don’t liked it , because I was not used to , it feels strange ! All that soundstage and detail that I never heard before , seemed like ”interceptions “ in my record .
> So I just say for myself that listen to music is not so complicated , I thought : just listen whatever gear .. is all the same.
> 
> ...



I drink coca cola regularly and for a long time, my friends and family dont, they couldnt tell apart coke and pepsi to save their life but i can tell without even tasting it, just by the smell. Ive used Mojo since its launch and it makes everything else ive tried sound congested and flat. They could have easily sold this thing double its rrp its that good. The only way i could best it is buy getting a Hugo2 at £1,800.


----------



## Lucas headphonebrz (Jun 14, 2019)

@Deftone very cool, you just made my mind to buy a chord mojo, and I will do as soon as possible! Hahah thanks for the help !


EDIT 1: Oh just a question , anyone knows if its possible to use Equalizer with the Chord mojo please?


----------



## Deftone

Lucas headphonebrz said:


> @Deftone very cool, you just made my mind to buy a chord mojo, and I will do as soon as possible! Hahah thanks for the help !
> 
> 
> EDIT 1: Oh just a question , anyone knows if its possible to use Equalizer with the Chord mojo please?



Yes if your playback software has it.


----------



## dakanao (Jun 14, 2019)

The only downside of the Mojo, is that you need so much more additional gear like Jitterbugs, a shielded USB cable, a galvanic isolator (like the Hifime USB Isolator) that take up way more space, to really get the most out of the Mojo with USB, since without all these things, the Mojo sounds lean and thin with little bass impact, with USB


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> The only downside of the Mojo, is that you need so much more additional gear like Jitterbugs, a shielded USB cable, a galvanic isolator (like the Hifime USB Isolator) that take up way more space, to really get the most out of the Mojo with USB, since without all these things, the Mojo sounds lean and thin with little bass impact, with USB



Noisy sources make a lot of dacs sound brighter and thinner this is already well known, if you reduce the noise with usb or eliminate it with with optical you will find you can turn up the volume more and its easier to listen to for longer but this is not going to apply to everyone it just depends on how youre feeding Mojo and many other DACs.


----------



## Lucas headphonebrz (Jun 14, 2019)

Solve my problem (Edit)


----------



## GreenBow

dakanao said:


> The only downside of the Mojo, is that you need so much more additional gear like Jitterbugs, a shielded USB cable, a galvanic isolator (like the Hifime USB Isolator) that take up way more space, to really get the most out of the Mojo with USB, since without all these things, the Mojo sounds lean and thin with little bass impact, with USB



I only used JItterbug on my Mojo, and it was complete. I could even have used optical, and saved on the cost of Jitterbug.


----------



## dakanao (Jun 15, 2019)

GreenBow said:


> I only used JItterbug on my Mojo, and it was complete. I could even have used optical, and saved on the cost of Jitterbug.


While the Jitterbug, when I got it the first time, did make an improvement as compared to nothing, it was clear that the Mojo could improve a lot more when I bought the other gear.

But yeah, it depends on how noisy your source is. I thought that my laptop would be fairly noise free, since it's an expensive one from 2017, however it turned out that there was more improvement to the Mojo to be made than when I had thought.


----------



## dontfeedphils

dakanao said:


> While the Jitterbug, when I got it the first time, did make an improvement as compared to nothing, it was clear that the Mojo could improve a lot more when I bought the other gear.
> 
> But yeah, it depends on how noisy your source is. I thought that my laptop would be fairly noise free, since it's an expensive one from 2017, however it turned out that there was more improvement to the Mojo to be made than when I had thought.



Horses for courses.


----------



## Egoquaero

Hey guys,
one quick noob question.
Is it possible for the Chord Mojo to connect and function properly with a pure amplifier (not an integrated one, by pure I mean an amplifier without the preamp)?
Say I want to connect Chord Mojo to a Rotel RB 1582 MKII to power a pair of Klipsch Forte III loudspeakers. Is it possible to do this without a preamp?
Cheers!


----------



## jarnopp

Egoquaero said:


> Hey guys,
> one quick noob question.
> Is it possible for the Chord Mojo to connect and function properly with a pure amplifier (not an integrated one, by pure I mean an amplifier without the preamp)?
> Say I want to connect Chord Mojo to a Rotel RB 1582 MKII to power a pair of Klipsch Forte III loudspeakers. Is it possible to do this without a preamp?
> Cheers!



Yes, I run Mojo into my Odyssey Stratos all the time. Depending on your setup, you may want a switch (this one has worked very well for me) if the amp s hard to reach for plugging and unplugging of cables. Just watch the volume on Mojo and always start from no or very low volume!


----------



## Egoquaero

Cheers! Great to know  That means that I could save money and skip on the preamp.
The setup would be Macbook Pro --> Chord Mojo+Poly in Airplay --> Pure amplifier (like the Rotel RB 1582 MKII) --> Speakers (Klipsch Forte III)

The only problem would be that of missing a physical remote control for volume. It'd force me to always have my Macbook nearby and handy to adjust the volume. Is there a trick to overcome this? Mmm.. like a Mojo+Poly remote control?


----------



## jarnopp

Egoquaero said:


> Cheers! Great to know  That means that I could save money and skip on the preamp.
> The setup would be Macbook Pro --> Chord Mojo+Poly in Airplay --> Pure amplifier (like the Rotel RB 1582 MKII) --> Speakers (Klipsch Forte III)
> 
> The only problem would be that of missing a physical remote control for volume. It'd force me to always have my Macbook nearby and handy to adjust the volume. Is there a trick to overcome this? Mmm.. like a Mojo+Poly remote control?



That’s the tricky part. I use the Roon volume control, or adjust manually. But TT2 has spoiled me for remote control!


----------



## Egoquaero

Cool, I actually found a way to control my Macbook with my iPhone as a remote control.
Now another question:
Say the Mojo outputs at line level @3v (with the two lights in purplish/blue) and the pure amplifier Rotel 1582 MKII receives this signal from Mojo, what will the amplifier output to the loudspeakers? The maximum level? (assuming that my macbook is at max volume level)
At max volume these Forte III would most probably make the whole building collapse since they're 99db sensitive (and the rotel outputs 200 watts..)


----------



## 474194 (Jun 16, 2019)

Egoquaero said:


> Cheers! Great to know  That means that I could save money and skip on the preamp.
> The setup would be Macbook Pro --> Chord Mojo+Poly in Airplay --> Pure amplifier (like the Rotel RB 1582 MKII) --> Speakers (Klipsch Forte III)
> 
> The only problem would be that of missing a physical remote control for volume. It'd force me to always have my Macbook nearby and handy to adjust the volume. Is there a trick to overcome this? Mmm.. like a Mojo+Poly remote control?



You should be able to add any IR remote control to your Mac.  I was initially planning to use an Apple remote with my rPi build.

I'm using a IR remote control to control volume on Hugo2 + navigation seamessly on a rPi.  Very responsive.  I had to setup up though first on a Mac.  It should work for Mac (I believe it does as shown on Amazon Q&A).  You should be able to map the Mac media keys to any IR remote.

I haven't updated my build yet, but you can get the gist here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/yet...alternative-to-2go-poly.905925/#post-15004881

Product needed is a Flirc:

https://flirc.tv/more/flirc-usb


----------



## jarnopp

Egoquaero said:


> Cool, I actually found a way to control my Macbook with my iPhone as a remote control.
> Now another question:
> Say the Mojo outputs at line level @3v (with the two lights in purplish/blue) and the pure amplifier Rotel 1582 MKII receives this signal from Mojo, what will the amplifier output to the loudspeakers? The maximum level? (assuming that my macbook is at max volume level)
> At max volume these Forte III would most probably make the whole building collapse since they're 99db sensitive (and the rotel outputs 200 watts..)



I think 3v is too much. The specs for the Rotel say 1.9v input sensitivity (rca inputs), so that should be full volume, or 200 watts. You would likely get distortion or damage at 3 volts. So, if you want to use a remote volume (MAC or otherwise) I would set Mojo no higher than 1.9v, which is 4 clicks down from line level.


----------



## greenkiwi

Egoquaero said:


> Cool, I actually found a way to control my Macbook with my iPhone as a remote control.
> Now another question:
> Say the Mojo outputs at line level @3v (with the two lights in purplish/blue) and the pure amplifier Rotel 1582 MKII receives this signal from Mojo, what will the amplifier output to the loudspeakers? The maximum level? (assuming that my macbook is at max volume level)
> At max volume these Forte III would most probably make the whole building collapse since they're 99db sensitive (and the rotel outputs 200 watts..)


Note that the "line level" is just a pegged level to make things easy.

If I were you, I'd sort out the Mojo volume that was generally the max you'd ever listen to and then use Roon/Mac to dip your audio to the listening level you'd normally listen to.


----------



## Egoquaero

Egoquaero said:


> Cheers! Great to know  That means that I could save money and skip on the preamp.
> The setup would be Macbook Pro --> Chord Mojo+Poly in Airplay --> Pure amplifier (like the Rotel RB 1582 MKII) --> Speakers (Klipsch Forte III)
> 
> The only problem would be that of missing a physical remote control for volume. It'd force me to always have my Macbook nearby and handy to adjust the volume. Is there a trick to overcome this? Mmm.. like a Mojo+Poly remote control?



Thank you for your help guys! I forgot to mention one key element... I own a Klipsch subwoofer R-115SW. Is there a way to connect it without the aid of a proper preamp?


----------



## jarnopp

Egoquaero said:


> Thank you for your help guys! I forgot to mention one key element... I own a Klipsch subwoofer R-115SW. Is there a way to connect it without the aid of a proper preamp?



Yes:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2582#post-14995037


----------



## dakanao

The sound of the headphone out of my laptop, is actually smoother than the Mojo :O. Ofcourse, the Mojo is way more natural and a lot better with the other technicalities, but the sound of my laptop just takes more edges off of the music, that's it's a very liquid sound.


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> The sound of the headphone out of my laptop, is actually smoother than the Mojo :O. Ofcourse, the Mojo is way more natural and a lot better with the other technicalities, but the sound of my laptop just takes more edges off of the music, that's it's a very liquid sound.



Your laptop will have a much worse digital filter, some people like the sound of the transients blurred and thats why they like the sound of tube amps that do the same thing but i wouldnt agree it makes it more liquid.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> Your laptop will have a much worse digital filter, some people like the sound of the transients blurred and thats why they like the sound of tube amps that do the same thing but i wouldnt agree it makes it more liquid.


I also use 2 Jitterbugs in my laptops unused USB ports sitting closest to the 3.5mm headphone out of my laptop.

Yeah, the transients get more blurred, and so it's softer in the attack. With a headphone like the Beyerdynamic DT 150 + DT 100 velours, cable changed to Mogami 2893 (which makes it sound smoother and more defined than the stock cable, it honestly is like candy to your ears… I will continue to use the Mojo ofcourse, since the sound of the Mojo is just better.


----------



## Deftone

dakanao said:


> I also use 2 Jitterbugs in my laptops unused USB ports sitting closest to the 3.5mm headphone out of my laptop.
> 
> Yeah, the transients get more blurred, and so it's softer in the attack. With a headphone like the Beyerdynamic DT 150 + DT 100 velours, cable changed to Mogami 2893 (which makes it sound smoother and more defined than the stock cable, it honestly is like candy to your ears… I will continue to use the Mojo ofcourse, since the sound of the Mojo is just better.



I didnt say it was bad just that it is preference.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> I didnt say it was bad just that it is preference.


I didn't mean liquid in the sense of fluient timing btw, just the sound is as smooth as I've ever heard, yet still with great naturalness and clarity. But that's also a big characteristic of the DT 150 w/ Mogami cable itself.

Such an underrated gem.


----------



## adeseaso (Jun 20, 2019)

So...

If Chord DACs don't care about input jitter as per the FAQ, where does that leave us with source selection?

Is a low jitter source like the Allo Digione a bad investment? Is a simple USB to optical adapter out of the iMac all you need since it eliminates RF noise?

I'd love to hear some opinions on this before getting a source for my newly acquired Hugo and Mojo that I'll use with HD600s by the computer. I think the Mojo + HD600 in particular is a fantastic combo. No fatigue, just mid range resolution for days with velvety detailed top. It's the first DAC + headphone combo I've tried that reminds my of my old Harbeth P3ESRs that I sadly had to let go of.


----------



## miketlse (Jun 20, 2019)

adeseaso said:


> So...
> 
> If Chord DACs don't care about input jitter as per the FAQ, where does that leave us with source selection?
> 
> ...



Yes the Chord dacs are immune to jitter, but source selection is still important. Let me explain.

Like most of the early Mojo owners, I started with a phone as the music source.
Phones do generate RFI, and Apple phones are regarded as among the worst offenders. RFI causes crackles etc, plus the low level electrical noise (this can be RFI and/or electrical noise generated internally by a phone/computer/etc) tends to make music sound 'brighter' - using optical removes the RFI, but the result is that music can sound less bright. Some people prefer that slight brightness using USB - it is all down to personal preferences.

I started with the Samsung Galaxy Note 3, plus UAPP music player, plus a ferrite choke, to remove virtually all the RFI crackles, but the music still felt brighter than when using optical.
I then changed to use a Shanling M1 for the music transport (no phone signal pollution), and that faint brightness to the music had gone. Now USB from the M1 and optical from my computer sound the same, for both the Mojo and Hugo 2. I did not return to using a phone.

For recordings of choral music sung in a church:

Optical provided the sensation of listening to a very clear recording of the music performance
USB with the faint brightness, provided the sensation of being present at the actual live music performance.
So yes it is possible to hear subtle differences between the different inputs.
Most of my listening is using optical input, but optical has the downside that one is limited to 192 music.
If one wants to use higher res music, one needs usb or coaxial input - but the choice of a low noise input source becomes important.

For desktop use:

the Allo Digione can still be a good investment for optical.
the Allo Usb-bridge has a good reputation as a low noise usb source
This dap has been getting good writeups as an optical source for the MScaler
For mobile use:

there is always the Chord Poly


----------



## paruchuribros (Jun 20, 2019)

miketlse said:


> Yes the Chord dacs are immune to jitter, but source selection is still important. Let me explain.
> 
> 
> Like most of the early Mojo owners, I started with a phone as the music source.
> ...




Poly is too rich for me.


So, I have got Hiby R3 with Shanling L2 Type-C to Micro USB Audio Cable and Chord Mojo. That is a perfect combo. No Jitter or cracking noise with Shanling L2 cable. I highly advice to buy this cable.


----------



## Pentagonal (Jun 22, 2019)

I own a Mojo and think it's amazing and a marvel. That said, I have found it does sound different with different hardware and software sources over optical. I believe that Mr. Watts is right that his code internally retrieves and recreates the signal perfectly, however in practice the FPGA hardware may be introducing its own noise and timing distortion as it works harder to recover sources with higher levels of jitter. From what I've read by Ted Smith, the PS Audio DirectStream DAC engineer (which has also has FPGA jitter elimination), he believes that the FPGA has to work harder to decode sources with higher jitter which causes power supply modulation and degrades output clock accuracy. (Also to note, he has released firmware updates to make the entire DAC sound better by improving the code. Rob and Ted are apparently on first name basis, too!)

Uptone engineer John Swenson in the quote linked below claims digital phase noise has a "fingerprint" which can pass through optical isolation by being recreated in the buffer and reclocker itself. My Mojo clearly sounds different when A/B switching two internal clock sources for my Mac's single optical out (create an Aggregate device and try switching clock sources for yourself), switching between 16 bit output vs 24 bit output of the same 16/44.1 file, playing the same files using different playback software, using a high-jitter Google Chromecast optical out, and between my three different computer optical interfaces. I believe it's all to do with electrical noise and timing distortion created inside the FPGA as it does different kinds of processing. The Mojo is amazing, but my experience has shown me that it can only sound its best with a clean input.




> From: https://audiophilestyle.com/forums/topic/55217-sonore-opticalrendu/page/30/#comments
> 
> Clock phase noise
> 
> ...


----------



## adeseaso

Thanks guys, i decided to keep the mojo mobile and went for the Xduoo X10T II. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## miketlse

adeseaso said:


> Thanks guys, i decided to keep the mojo mobile and went for the Xduoo X10T II. Looking forward to trying it out.


It does look like an interesting piece of kit, so your feedback will be interesting to posters.


----------



## Deftone

Pentagonal said:


> I own a Mojo and think it's amazing and a marvel. That said, I have found it does sound different with different hardware and software sources over optical. I believe that Mr. Watts is right that his code internally retrieves and recreates the signal perfectly, however in practice the FPGA hardware may be introducing its own noise and timing distortion as it works harder to recover sources with higher levels of jitter. From what I've read by Ted Smith, the PS Audio DirectStream DAC engineer (which has also has FPGA jitter elimination), he believes that the FPGA has to work harder to decode sources with higher jitter which causes power supply modulation and degrades output clock accuracy. (Also to note, he has released firmware updates to make the entire DAC sound better by improving the code. Rob and Ted are apparently on first name basis, too!)
> 
> Uptone engineer John Swenson in the quote linked below claims digital phase noise has a "fingerprint" which can pass through optical isolation by being recreated in the buffer and reclocker itself. My Mojo clearly sounds different when A/B switching two internal clock sources for my Mac's single optical out (create an Aggregate device and try switching clock sources for yourself), switching between 16 bit output vs 24 bit output of the same 16/44.1 file, playing the same files using different playback software, using a high-jitter Google Chromecast optical out, and between my three different computer optical interfaces. I believe it's all to do with electrical noise and timing distortion created inside the FPGA as it does different kinds of processing. The Mojo is amazing, but my experience has shown me that it can only sound its best with a clean input.



Good post but possible internal fpga distortion is getting in to the obsessive zone im not keen on.


----------



## musickid

Nano scale digital signal processing is better.


----------



## adeseaso

miketlse said:


> It does look like an interesting piece of kit, so your feedback will be interesting to posters.



Agreed, I got a wide delivery window but I'll report back once I've gotten a hang of the device.


----------



## Audiotistic

I recently picked up a Mojo and I'm absolutely in love with it!  I've been using it as a desktop dac and while plugged in it gets pretty warm.  Now I know this is nothing new to most of you, but I found a neat little trick that works very very well to keep it nice and cool.  I'm also into building computers and I just happened to have a Noctua NH D15 sitting around doing nothing.  I just set it right on top and now the Mojo is cold to the touch while plugged in and charging.  

The NH D15 is a massive double tower heatpipe cpu cooler (one of, if not the, best air coolers for a cpu you can buy) so it's probably overkill, but man does it work wonders.  You could probably get away with using a cheap tower cooler, like a Cooler Master 212 Evo, or something along those lines.  I really wasn't expecting this to work so well but it does, and now this is how it will live on my desk.  

Also for those wondering, the cold plate on the cooler is polished and smooth with no sharp corners, so there is no chance of damaging the finish on the mojo.


----------



## surfgeorge

paruchuribros said:


> Poly is too rich for me.
> 
> 
> So, I have got Hiby R3 with Shanling L2 Type-C to Micro USB Audio Cable and Chord Mojo. That is a perfect combo. No Jitter or cracking noise with Shanling L2 cable. I highly advice to buy this cable.



...and you can get the HiBy 3,5mm coax cable for a smoother sound if preferred.
I have both and have been using them alternatively.
The FIIO CL06 is a cheaper alternative to the Shanling L2, and I don't remember hearing a difference. The L2 looks much better though


----------



## Deftone

Audiotistic said:


> I recently picked up a Mojo and I'm absolutely in love with it!  I've been using it as a desktop dac and while plugged in it gets pretty warm.  Now I know this is nothing new to most of you, but I found a neat little trick that works very very well to keep it nice and cool.  I'm also into building computers and I just happened to have a Noctua NH D15 sitting around doing nothing.  I just set it right on top and now the Mojo is cold to the touch while plugged in and charging.
> 
> The NH D15 is a massive double tower heatpipe cpu cooler (one of, if not the, best air coolers for a cpu you can buy) so it's probably overkill, but man does it work wonders.  You could probably get away with using a cheap tower cooler, like a Cooler Master 212 Evo, or something along those lines.  I really wasn't expecting this to work so well but it does, and now this is how it will live on my desk.
> 
> Also for those wondering, the cold plate on the cooler is polished and smooth with no sharp corners, so there is no chance of damaging the finish on the mojo.



It gets so hot it keeps shutting off? My mojo gets quite warm occasionally but it's never caused an issue.


----------



## Audiotistic

Deftone said:


> It gets so hot it keeps shutting off? My mojo gets quite warm occasionally but it's never caused an issue.



No, I never said it shuts off?  It just gets a little too warm for my liking.


----------



## miketlse (Jun 24, 2019)

Audiotistic said:


> No, I never said it shuts off?  It just gets a little too warm for my liking.


Mojo contains 3 thermal sensors, that switch it off if it gets too hot.
To reduce the temperature, you just need to stand the mojo on its side - that is a lot simpler than fixing a giant cpu cooler to it.

mojo will generate the most heat, if you play music, plus charge the Mojo from a low battery status at the same time.


----------



## Deftone

Audiotistic said:


> No, I never said it shuts off?  It just gets a little too warm for my liking.



Well I assumed the high temperature was causing problems for you otherwise why would you use such a large heatsink.


----------



## Audiotistic

miketlse said:


> Mojo contains 3 thermal sensors, that switch it off if it gets too hot.
> To reduce the temperature, you just need to stand the mojo on its side - that is a lot simpler than fixing a giant cpu cooler to it.
> 
> mojo will generate the most heat, if you play music, plus charge the Mojo from a low battery status at the same time.



It's not getting so hot that it shuts off, it just gets warm.

I'm not "fixing a giant cpu cooler to it",  I just set it on top.  It's not strapped down, nothing is holding it on other than its own weight.  I can take it off at any point and it seems to be working wonders to keep it cool while I charge it and listen to it.  How is that harder than turning it on its side?


----------



## Audiotistic

Deftone said:


> Well I assumed the high temperature was causing problems for you otherwise why would you use such a large heatsink.



To keep it cool.  I'm going to be using it pretty much exclusively as a desktop dac/amp, so it's going to be charging while I use it.  If I can keep it as cool as possible while doing so, why not? 

I completely understand that chord has said it's designed to do this and won't cause any problems.  I also understand that the battery has a thermal pad on it to transfer heat to the case (which acts like a heatsink to cool it off).  So all I'm doing is putting a heatsink (cpu cooler) on top of a heatsink (case).


----------



## surfgeorge

Audiotistic said:


> I recently picked up a Mojo and I'm absolutely in love with it!  I've been using it as a desktop dac and while plugged in it gets pretty warm.  Now I know this is nothing new to most of you, but I found a neat little trick that works very very well to keep it nice and cool.  I'm also into building computers and I just happened to have a Noctua NH D15 sitting around doing nothing.  I just set it right on top and now the Mojo is cold to the touch while plugged in and charging.
> 
> The NH D15 is a massive double tower heatpipe cpu cooler (one of, if not the, best air coolers for a cpu you can buy) so it's probably overkill, but man does it work wonders.  You could probably get away with using a cheap tower cooler, like a Cooler Master 212 Evo, or something along those lines.  I really wasn't expecting this to work so well but it does, and now this is how it will live on my desk.
> 
> Also for those wondering, the cold plate on the cooler is polished and smooth with no sharp corners, so there is no chance of damaging the finish on the mojo.


That is really crazy 
Mad but interesting. It makes me think of a Mojo desktop holder that has a heat sink incorporated...
Something for my 3D printing lab.


----------



## Audiotistic

surfgeorge said:


> That is really crazy
> Mad but interesting. It makes me think of a Mojo desktop holder that has a heat sink incorporated...
> Something for my 3D printing lab.



Yes, I thought of this too.  I don't have a 3d printer but I had the same idea of a base to put the mojo on/in with a heatsink to keep it cool.  I see nothing wrong with trying to keep electronics cool, there are only benefits to this.  Maybe the battery will have a longer lifespan, who knows.


----------



## calbu

Audiotistic said:


> I recently picked up a Mojo and I'm absolutely in love with it!  I've been using it as a desktop dac and while plugged in it gets pretty warm.  Now I know this is nothing new to most of you, but I found a neat little trick that works very very well to keep it nice and cool.  I'm also into building computers and I just happened to have a Noctua NH D15 sitting around doing nothing.  I just set it right on top and now the Mojo is cold to the touch while plugged in and charging.
> 
> The NH D15 is a massive double tower heatpipe cpu cooler (one of, if not the, best air coolers for a cpu you can buy) so it's probably overkill, but man does it work wonders.  You could probably get away with using a cheap tower cooler, like a Cooler Master 212 Evo, or something along those lines.  I really wasn't expecting this to work so well but it does, and now this is how it will live on my desk.
> 
> Also for those wondering, the cold plate on the cooler is polished and smooth with no sharp corners, so there is no chance of damaging the finish on the mojo.


Looks like the USB power is connected during playback..this is not advised especially if you never allow the battery to discharge. It will shorten your battery life.


----------



## Audiotistic

calbu said:


> Looks like the USB power is connected during playback..this is not advised especially if you never allow the battery to discharge. It will shorten your battery life.




Noted.  I just got it 4 days ago so I have only let it discharge a few times.  I will be unplugging it from time to time so I don't shorten the battery life prematurely.


----------



## surfgeorge

Audiotistic said:


> Noted.  I just got it 4 days ago so I have only let it discharge a few times.  I will be unplugging it from time to time so I don't shorten the battery life prematurely.



If you want to keep the Mojo in a desktop rig and use it for less than 6 hours a day the best option is to buy a simple timed AC outlet switch and connect the charger to it.
That way you can set a time during the night to recharge the Mojo and operate it from battery during the day.


----------



## Audiotistic (Jun 24, 2019)

surfgeorge said:


> If you want to keep the Mojo in a desktop rig and use it for less than 6 hours a day the best option is to buy a simple timed AC outlet switch and connect the charger to it.
> That way you can set a time during the night to recharge the Mojo and operate it from battery during the day.



Good idea, I hadn't thought of that.  I was debating on removing the battery and using it plugged in, but storing li-ion batteries for later use is probably worse.  It's mainly going to be on my desktop but there are some times where I'm going to use it as a mobile device too so I would like to keep the battery in it.  When the battery goes bad, I'll just remove it and it'll no longer be a mobile device.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## musickid

Enter mojo terminator model no.00022.


----------



## Audiotistic

musickid said:


> Enter mojo terminator model no.00022.



I'd call it the M1000


----------



## bikutoru

Audiotistic said:


> ... I'm going to be using it pretty much exclusively as a desktop dac/amp, so it's going to be charging while I use it.  If I can keep it as cool as possible while doing so, why not?



Please do tell how long your battery last with this 'smart' move.
There are plenty of people before you that did just that. I have never charge and use at the same time, NEVER, and my Mojo is fine even it is 3.5 years old.


----------



## Audiotistic (Jun 24, 2019)

bikutoru said:


> Please do tell how long your battery last with this 'smart' move.
> There are plenty of people before you that did just that. I have never charge and use at the same time, NEVER, and my Mojo is fine even it is 3.5 years old.



So everyone who has charged and used it at the same time has had a premature battery lifespan?

Taken directly from the manual:

"Charging with Mojo switched on and playing is possible, but the time taken to fully charge will be considerably longer and depending on volume level and headphone load the battery. It is possible that, when using headphones of high load, the battery may take extremely long to fully charge. It is normal for Mojo to become warm when charging especially if switched on and playing at the same time."

It clearly states in the manual that it's perfectly fine to do so.  I'm just taking extra precautions to keep it cool.


----------



## musickid (Jun 24, 2019)

Just start with a fully charged mojo with the charger plugged in. When playing from this the charger will supply the needed juice and the battery will only run down a little no matter how long you use it. When you finish listening turn mojo off but leave the charger plugged in which will then fully charge the mojo and switch off when it has done so. The next time you listen you start from a fully charged mojo (still plugged in) so when playing the heat generated is minimal. Simple. Just repeat this cycle and once in a while unplug till it drains down and charge up fully again. No timers needed as the charger automatically switches off once mojo is fully charged. Blue light indicates full battery, white indicates charging, no light indicates charger and mojo off. This way mojo is constantly left plugged in with no issues as far as i can see in accordance with Chord's advice which states it is ok to play and charge in the mojo desktop "mode". The desktop mode is what i have explained here. Just one point: mojo is also ready to go portable (by being fully charged) if you so want to after the charger switches off as described above.


----------



## bikutoru

No, not everybody, but many.


----------



## Rob Watts

Audiotistic said:


> To keep it cool.  I'm going to be using it pretty much exclusively as a desktop dac/amp, so it's going to be charging while I use it.  If I can keep it as cool as possible while doing so, why not?
> 
> I completely understand that chord has said it's designed to do this and won't cause any problems.  I also understand that the battery has a thermal pad on it to transfer heat to the case (which acts like a heatsink to cool it off).  So all I'm doing is putting a heatsink (cpu cooler) on top of a heatsink (case).



Just to clarify the thermal pad is actually an isolator to prevent warm electronics from heating the battery. The pad has two functions - to clamp the battery to the top metal case, ensuring that the battery temperature is always at the top case temp - and to ensure that the irregular electronics underneath can't damage the battery body. There is absolutely no circumstance where the battery temp will exceed the rated temp with the device being on or charged, as the multiple thermal trips will go well before that.


----------



## Deftone

Rob Watts said:


> There is absolutely no circumstance where the battery temp will exceed the rated temp with the device being on or charged, as the multiple thermal trips will go well before that.



Someone will ignore this and still try to attach a liquid cooling unit to Mojo.


----------



## Audiotistic

Rob Watts said:


> Just to clarify the thermal pad is actually an isolator to prevent warm electronics from heating the battery. The pad has two functions - to clamp the battery to the top metal case, ensuring that the battery temperature is always at the top case temp - and to ensure that the irregular electronics underneath can't damage the battery body. There is absolutely no circumstance where the battery temp will exceed the rated temp with the device being on or charged, as the multiple thermal trips will go well before that.



Thanks for the clarification Rob!  Definitely appreciated!


----------



## Audiotistic (Jun 24, 2019)

Deftone said:


> Someone will ignore this and still try to attach a liquid cooling unit to Mojo.


 
I do have a few closed loop cpu water coolers sitting in a box....


Nah, I'm not that crazy.  The tower cooler works well enough, even if it's not necessary.


----------



## musickid

Go closed loop if you want. Your prerogative.


----------



## Audiotistic

musickid said:


> Go closed loop if you want. Your prerogative.



Nah, it doesn't get that hot.  If it was too hot to touch or ran hot all the time, then maybe.  Plus I'd have to power the pump with a seperate power supply which is just too much to deal with.  Thanks for trying to egg me on though lol.

I know most of you think I'm crazy, but in reality I just set a cooler on top of the mojo.  It literally takes a second and it keeps it cool while it charges.  I'm not obsessing over the heat output and I don't think it's necessary to do all the time.  I just found it strange to get so much pushback from people here, considering the crazy lengths some of these guys go to to get marginally (at best) better sound quality.  I didn't spend any money to achieve this, it was sitting in a box in my basement and I threw it on.


----------



## musickid

It might catch on.


----------



## Totoxio

Just my two cents, but wouldn't a fan on top of Mojo emit some sort of sound quality disturbing EMI?


----------



## Audiotistic (Jun 25, 2019)

Totoxio said:


> Just my two cents, but wouldn't a fan on top of Mojo emit some sort of sound quality disturbing EMI?



I'm not using a fan on the cpu cooler.  Just the sheer mass of it with the heatpipes (although I doubt there's enough heat for the heatpipes to actually do anything) are what's keeping it cool.  Plus I'd have to power the fan somehow and I don't want to mess with all that.


----------



## greenkiwi

I think we're doing it all wrong and we need a bucket of non-conductive cooling liquid to just drop the Mojo into:


----------



## JaZZ

Deftone said:


> Someone will ignore this and still try to attach a liquid cooling unit to Mojo.


Well, Rob just stated that there won't be any physical damage to the battery (even without extra cooling measures). However, I expect the battery life to be considerably extended by preventing the battery from unnecessary heat, so I think additional cooling does make sense – even in cases where it looks like overkill.


----------



## bikutoru

Never applied any additional cooling during my 3.5 years with Mojo. I use it every work days for many hours. It stays off on weekends as I have a decent speaker system with other Chord gear :-D
Just avoid charging and using at the same time. It became a habit, as I push the power button on, I unplug the power and when I power it down I plug it back in. Yes, I use it in desktop mode only too.

Looking at that CPU cooler makes me cringe. Have you ever try to touch an uncooled CPU few seconds after boot up, you'd know what it is for. There is no reason to do it to Mojo unless to proof you can be as nuts as possible. Common sense seem to be gone.


----------



## dontfeedphils

bikutoru said:


> Never applied any additional cooling during my 3.5 years with Mojo. I use it every work days for many hours. It stays off on weekends as I have a decent speaker system with other Chord gear :-D
> Just avoid charging and using at the same time. It became a habit, as I push the power button on, I unplug the power and when I power it down I plug it back in. Yes, I use it in desktop mode only too.
> 
> Looking at that CPU cooler makes me cringe. Have you ever try to touch an uncooled CPU few seconds after boot up, you'd know what it is for. There is no reason to do it to Mojo unless to proof you can be as nuts as possible. Common sense seem to be gone.



Why are so many people butt-hurt that one dude decided to put a big CPU cooler on their Mojo?  It kept it cooler, goal accomplished.

Don't like it?  Don't do it.  Simple as that.


----------



## Totoxio (Jun 25, 2019)

I also think it's a good idea to use a CPU passive cooler to extend Mojo's battery life in desktop mode, altough the positive impact may not be huge. Each power amplifier has one or two inside to cool down the transistors BTW. The guy has one available, has the willing to experiment and... why not? I would never use a fan because of EMI emissions and noise, but Audiotistic has stated that he's not using it either.


----------



## paruchuribros (Jun 25, 2019)

surfgeorge said:


> ...and you can get the HiBy 3,5mm coax cable for a smoother sound if preferred.
> I have both and have been using them alternatively.
> The FIIO CL06 is a cheaper alternative to the Shanling L2, and I don't remember hearing a difference. The L2 looks much better though


 
Shanling L2 automatically blocks charging Port while playing music. My mojo is 3 years old and still get around 8 hrs with a full charge. I do have HiBy 3,5mm coax cable  but it is doesn't sound crisp. I like it crisp


----------



## Dexter22

paruchuribros said:


> Shanling L2 automatically blocks charging Port while playing music. My mojo is 3 years old and still get around 8 hrs with a full charge. I do have HiBy 3,5mm coax cable  but it is doesn't sound crisp. I like it crisp


Going back through this thread i noticed that some folks had complained that the Mojo lacks bass and some others said it had enough bass. Mine has a strange problem. When I switch it on and for the first 3-5 mins it has excellent tight controlled fat(everything right ) bass. After this time, slowly bass becomes loose, and losse all of its body, and like some other folks complained I could only barely hear the bass.I can feel the  beoplay h6's diaphragms flying when I start , that vibration thing on ear is there, but after time I mentioned, there is no such thing. I also, tried unplugging my headphones, and waiting for a while bass is back again. Then again after 3-5 mins its feeble. Some caps must be fried. I tried with my Tin audio T2 iem, and results were same. Bass in the beginning, then it fades away, its basically everything that requires power fades away, Vocals loose authority and male voices also becomes feeble.

battery life is still around 8 hours, so I suspect it not.

Anyone else ever had this problem? Is chords service good outside UK?


----------



## dakanao (Jun 26, 2019)

Dexter22 said:


> Going back through this thread i noticed that some folks had complained that the Mojo lacks bass and some others said it had enough bass. Mine has a strange problem. When I switch it on and for the first 3-5 mins it has excellent tight controlled fat(everything right ) bass. After this time, slowly bass becomes loose, and losse all of its body, and like some other folks complained I could only barely hear the bass.I can feel the  beoplay h6's diaphragms flying when I start , that vibration thing on ear is there, but after time I mentioned, there is no such thing. I also, tried unplugging my headphones, and waiting for a while bass is back again. Then again after 3-5 mins its feeble. Some caps must be fried. I tried with my Tin audio T2 iem, and results were same. Bass in the beginning, then it fades away, its basically everything that requires power fades away, Vocals loose authority and male voices also becomes feeble.
> 
> battery life is still around 8 hours, so I suspect it not.
> 
> Anyone else ever had this problem? Is chords service good outside UK?


Yes, I've had this same exact problem. If you move the Mojo up and down, the bass and lower mids will gain authority again, but for me this was so annoying that I needed another way to fix it.

So I bought a Hifime USB High Speed Isolator, and now the bass is fine. You can also add 2 Jitterbugs, connect your Mojo to the isolator, then the isolator to the Jitterbug, then the Jitterbug to your USB port, and the other Jitterbug on the other USB port closest to it.

This way, you'll get a good amount more bass and vocal authority as compared to using the Mojo directly to USB. Treble also becomes more controlled, and the sound just gets cleaner


----------



## Dexter22 (Jun 27, 2019)

dakanao said:


> Yes, I've had this same exact problem. If you move the Mojo up and down, the bass and lower mids will gain authority again, but for me this was so annoying that I needed another way to fix it.
> 
> So I bought a Hifime USB High Speed Isolator, and now the bass is fine. You can also add 2 Jitterbugs, connect your Mojo to the isolator, then the isolator to the Jitterbug, then the Jitterbug to your USB port, and the other Jitterbug on the other USB port closest to it.
> 
> This way, you'll get a good amount more bass and vocal authority as compared to using the Mojo directly to USB. Treble also becomes more controlled, and the sound just gets cleaner


That's really strange .. So the jitter which is causing the problem? I thought some caps lost their capacity and therefore it will not be able to dynamically discharge. On hold start it will be having full charge so, that may explain bass but after few minutes, it's not able to charge and discharge fast (may be they are warm now?? I am worried if chord guys would listen to my problem, as it occurs after a while. On a cold start a test bench device will show no error. Anyway ssince I don't have isolator I will connect to an Android phone in airplane mode.


To say, when the bass is lost, leaving the headphone on my head I tried listening the same song on my iPhone 5 by unpluggig from mojo and plugging to iPhone. IPhone hd hell lot of bass than mojo. This was nevertheless case before as I had abandoned the iPhone after getting the mojo as in all ways mojo was superior.


----------



## ThatStKildaGuy

Hey all. My FiiO X3 gen 2 has just died.
Has been connected to my Mojo for years.
Could someone please tell me what the general consensus is regarding an Android phone that would best suit the Mojo's form factor?
Ideally, something that could sit on top of the phone, but allowing access to the coloured orbs
It will be a dedicated transport. Obviously, all I need is OTG compatibility
I live in Australia if that helps with model selection
Cheers


----------



## miketlse

ScuseMe said:


> Hey all. My FiiO X3 gen 2 has just died.
> Has been connected to my Mojo for years.
> Could someone please tell me what the general consensus is regarding an Android phone that would best suit the Mojo's form factor?
> Ideally, something that could sit on top of the phone, but allowing access to the coloured orbs
> ...


Do you want the transport to stream from Web,  or just be for playing tracks from SD cards?


----------



## Dexter22

ScuseMe said:


> Hey all. My FiiO X3 gen 2 has just died.
> Has been connected to my Mojo for years.
> Could someone please tell me what the general consensus is regarding an Android phone that would best suit the Mojo's form factor?
> Ideally, something that could sit on top of the phone, but allowing access to the coloured orbs
> ...


I gave up using it with my s8 as it was extremely cubersome. Best now, according to me without breaking the bank would be fiio m6 with mojo.


----------



## greenkiwi (Jun 27, 2019)

ScuseMe said:


> Hey all. My FiiO X3 gen 2 has just died.
> Has been connected to my Mojo for years.
> Could someone please tell me what the general consensus is regarding an Android phone that would best suit the Mojo's form factor?
> Ideally, something that could sit on top of the phone, but allowing access to the coloured orbs
> ...



The Hiby R3 is almost a perfect fit for the Mojo.  There are even some cool 3D printed cases for it.  It is a simple DAP -- i.e. not Android and can't install apps.

I've also been interested in the new Fiio DAPs.  The M5, M6 and M11, in particular, look interesting.  The M6 looks like it would be a great match.
https://www.fiio.com/m6

Note that it's dimensions are:
53.3mm×92.5mm×11.5mm

Which are pretty close to the Mojo
82mm (l) x 60mm (w) x 22mm (h)

Note, I have the R3 and would probably get the M6 if I were getting one today.


----------



## ThatStKildaGuy

miketlse said:


> Do you want the transport to stream from Web,  or just be for playing tracks from SD cards?


Thans so much for your question. I'm guessing that I'd like to stream only to future proof my investment. 
That said I have most of my music on several SD cards


----------



## ThatStKildaGuy

greenkiwi said:


> The Hiby R3 is almost a perfect fit for the Mojo.  There are even some cool 3D printed cases for it.  It is a simple DAP -- i.e. not Android and can't install apps.
> 
> I've also been interested in the new Fiio DAPs.  The M5, M6 and M11, in particular, look interesting.  The M6 looks like it would be a great match.
> https://www.fiio.com/m6
> ...


Goodness that was exactly what I was deciding upon, the M6 or the R3


----------



## Dexter22

I think m6 has something like airplay which means it can make mojo wireless better than aptx hd Bluetooth. Don't know exactly how it work. I had been eyeing a player too but got shanling m0 instead as it's more gym friendly than m6. Only for gym reason, m6 I think is overall better.


----------



## CJG888

Has anyone compared the new Xduoo X10Tii (via coax) with the Shanling M0 (via USB)? Purely in SQ terms, of course...


----------



## Dexter22

CJG888 said:


> Has anyone compared the new Xduoo X10Tii (via coax) with the Shanling M0 (via USB)? Purely in SQ terms, of course...


My shanling m0 and Samsung s8 on usapp, and foobar Asia sounds the same. I think we need to look at the devices and read their marketing description with passion, to let our placebo kick in. In that case, the xduoo x10 can sound better.


----------



## Lucas headphonebrz

I need a help here ! 
Someone knows how to use the DAC output with Equalizer in MacBook ?
I used to use EQMAC2 but I just can’t use this program since that program require output sound to works , and Dac usually use the same output

So , if I select one, I lost the other one .
I saw some posts about the program AUlab and "forest something", but it didn’t work

If anyone here have MacBook and know how to use equalizer with DFR , help pls!
I give up trying to search for a solution in web...


----------



## dakanao

Dexter22 said:


> That's really strange .. So the jitter which is causing the problem? I thought some caps lost their capacity and therefore it will not be able to dynamically discharge. On hold start it will be having full charge so, that may explain bass but after few minutes, it's not able to charge and discharge fast (may be they are warm now?? I am worried if chord guys would listen to my problem, as it occurs after a while. On a cold start a test bench device will show no error. Anyway ssince I don't have isolator I will connect to an Android phone in airplane mode.
> 
> 
> To say, when the bass is lost, leaving the headphone on my head I tried listening the same song on my iPhone 5 by unpluggig from mojo and plugging to iPhone. IPhone hd hell lot of bass than mojo. This was nevertheless case before as I had abandoned the iPhone after getting the mojo as in all ways mojo was superior.


Not the jitter, since the Jitterbug, despite it's name, doesn't take care of that, but EMI/Radio Frequency noise, caused by both the electronics from your playback device, and the wifi signal.

Tell me if you hear a difference in airplane mode.


----------



## Totoxio

No degree in electronics here, but I read somewhere in this thread that Mr. Watts stated that the battery supplies the extra current during transients, especially on low impedance loads. So, if the battery is ok, I wouldn't suspect of some fried cap affecting SQ.


----------



## Dexter22

Totoxio said:


> No degree in electronics here, but I read somewhere in this thread that Mr. Watts stated that the battery supplies the extra current during transients, especially on low impedance loads. So, if the battery is ok, I wouldn't suspect of some fried cap affecting SQ.


I mentioned that only because, I know this happens with integrated home audio amps. i had fixed similar (not exact but poor bass timing , dull sounds) on old amps by changing caps. The power caps store the current, and release it according to signal comes in. If they are not behaving correct, then there can be too much wrong with sound. I am not sure if this is how it's implemented in mojo. For instance the hifimes some dac amps had no caps this way which means this issue can never happen. I really wish this is not what is happening with my mojo. I will try contacting  chord. Hope they have service like jds ( they were extremely good ppl who walked me through a cap issue, after the warranty was over on my c5d) mojo is still in warranty .


----------



## miketlse (Jun 27, 2019)

Dexter22 said:


> I mentioned that only because, I know this happens with integrated home audio amps. i had fixed similar (not exact but poor bass timing , dull sounds) on old amps by changing caps. The power caps store the current, and release it according to signal comes in. If they are not behaving correct, then there can be too much wrong with sound. I am not sure if this is how it's implemented in mojo. For instance the hifimes some dac amps had no caps this way which means this issue can never happen. I really wish this is not what is happening with my mojo. I will try contacting  chord. Hope they have service like jds ( they were extremely good ppl who walked me through a cap issue, after the warranty was over on my c5d) mojo is still in warranty .


[edited to add links]
The output stage of the Mojo is virtually direct from the fpga, so only one capacitor to fail.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1092#post-12519944
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2203#post-13604597
Contact support@chordelectronics.co.uk if you need to ask for advice about how to proceed.


----------



## bifeo001

Hey guys I'm too bussy to make good use of my chord mojo. So sadly I'll have to let it go. Let me know if you want them.


----------



## Dexter22

miketlse said:


> The output stage of the Mojo is virtually direct from the fpga, so no capacitors to fail.
> Contact support@chordelectronics.co.uk if you need to ask for advice about how to proceed.


 will do it. Thanks.


----------



## Deftone

Noticed tonight that Mojo runs quite a bit hotter when using usb compared to optical it's much cooler. So those paranoid about temps give optical a try, you get the benefit of galvanic isolation too.


----------



## miketlse

Deftone said:


> Noticed tonight that Mojo runs quite a bit hotter when using usb compared to optical it's much cooler. So those paranoid about temps give optical a try, you get the benefit of galvanic isolation too.


Were you charging the battery at the same time, from the same battery level, in both cases?


----------



## dancehall

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a good pair of headphones for the Mojo. I need closed-back, over-ear headphones for home use only. My budget is about $400. I'm interested in Beyerdynamic DT 770s (250 ohms) or maybe DT 1770s but it seems like the upgrade is not worth it.

What could you recommend? I'm open to any brands, not only Beyer. Thank you.


----------



## Deftone

miketlse said:


> Were you charging the battery at the same time, from the same battery level, in both cases?



No i always charge overnight so i never need to do it during use, i just noticed that is was quite a bit hotter on usb when using my phone compared to what i usually use which is optical from my pc. I am unable to measure the temperature and it has me wondering if it because of the usb receiver chip being used and clocking done on the fpga.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> No i always charge overnight so i never need to do it during use, i just noticed that is was quite a bit hotter on usb when using my phone compared to what i usually use which is optical from my pc. I am unable to measure the temperature and it has me wondering if it because of the usb receiver chip being used and clocking done on the fpga.



Battery life seems longer on optical, too, though I haven’t done a scientific measurement.


----------



## Windseeker (Jun 28, 2019)

dancehall said:


> I'm looking for a good pair of headphones for the Mojo. I need closed-back, over-ear headphones for home use only. My budget is about $400. I'm interested in Beyerdynamic DT 770s (250 ohms) or maybe DT 1770s but it seems like the upgrade is not worth it.
> 
> What could you recommend? I'm open to any brands, not only Beyer. Thank you.



My favorite closed-back at the price zone is Sony MDR-1AM2 (16Ω, somewhat below your budget, though). IMHO it provides solid bang-for-buck performance-wise, is featherly light (187g), and pairs well with Mojo.  (It's thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sony-mdr-1am2-impressions-thread.869385 )

I'm sorry I've never tried DT 770s so I can't provide any comparisons there...


----------



## magicalmouse

dancehall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a good pair of headphones for the Mojo. I need closed-back, over-ear headphones for home use only. My budget is about $400. I'm interested in Beyerdynamic DT 770s (250 ohms) or maybe DT 1770s but it seems like the upgrade is not worth it.
> 
> What could you recommend? I'm open to any brands, not only Beyer. Thank you.



Personally i have found great synergy with the oppo pm3 (you would have to buy s/h) and i did like the sennheiser momentum wired but there are not as rich sounding as the oppos.

d


----------



## greenkiwi

I see the Focal Elegia are going for $699 new... you might find some of them used in your price range.  I'd look at all the headphones in that category:

Focal Elegia
LCD-2 Closed Back
Mr Speakers Aeon Flow Closed
And probably a few others.


----------



## musickid (Jun 29, 2019)

Try DT880 600 ohm premium editon (home version). The 600 ohm is easy for mojo and these cans cost less but are great with mojo. With jazz as an example they punch well above their price. Around £160/$200. These are semi open and ultra comfortable.


----------



## miketlse

dancehall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a good pair of headphones for the Mojo. I need closed-back, over-ear headphones for home use only. My budget is about $400. I'm interested in Beyerdynamic DT 770s (250 ohms) or maybe DT 1770s but it seems like the upgrade is not worth it.
> 
> What could you recommend? I'm open to any brands, not only Beyer. Thank you.


The Mojo has good synergy with many headphones, so if you search the thread using some popular headphone models, you should get plenty of posts to help you get a 'feel' of whether they had good synergy.
Some of the replies to your post, already mention the Oppo PM3 which was popular.
Sennheiser models like the HD600 were more mixed, in that some owners loved them, but others disliked them - but Sennheiser do seem to split opinion for many other dacs and amps, so personal preferences should not be ignored.
I have mainly used Beyer with my chord dacs. I like the the Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (250 ohms), but I prefer the models with Tesla drivers (eg T51i, or AKT8ie mk2) because they provide that extra level of shimmer to jazz cymbals. 
I recently bought some Aeon Flow closed, which are recommended by Rob Watts. I think they have a good synergy with the Mojo, but maybe lack that top end shimmer with cymbals. Some posters claim that the Aeon Flow open improve the top end slightly. Whatever the truth, both open and closed are outside your budget.
Audioquest nightowl and nighthawk were also popular, but I think they may now be hard to find.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dexter22

miketlse said:


> [edited to add links]
> The output stage of the Mojo is virtually direct from the fpga, so only one capacitor to fail.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1092#post-12519944
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2203#post-13604597
> Contact support@chordelectronics.co.uk if you need to ask for advice about how to proceed.


I think my units cap is screwed up. I tried usapp in airplane mode with fiio cl06 cable and another otg cable. It sounds soft and looses bass and timing in a few minutes. I tried Asio with foobar using another cable too. 

The sound changes from peppy / detailed to sluggish/confused. Tried tin audio t2 and beoplay h6 as they are the only ones I have at home now. Results are same. I will try contacting chord today.


----------



## dancehall

Thank you for all the answers. Always amazed to see how Head-Fi users are nice and efficient.


----------



## jarnopp

dancehall said:


> Thank you for all the answers. Always amazed to see how Head-Fi users are nice and efficient.



Sometimes we are hard to drive.


----------



## delancyst

dakanao said:


> Yes, I've had this same exact problem. If you move the Mojo up and down, the bass and lower mids will gain authority again, but for me this was so annoying that I needed another way to fix it.
> 
> So I bought a Hifime USB High Speed Isolator, and now the bass is fine. You can also add 2 Jitterbugs, connect your Mojo to the isolator, then the isolator to the Jitterbug, then the Jitterbug to your USB port, and the other Jitterbug on the other USB port closest to it.
> 
> This way, you'll get a good amount more bass and vocal authority as compared to using the Mojo directly to USB. Treble also becomes more controlled, and the sound just gets cleaner



Thanks for this. I was looking to return to a Phone+Dac/Amp setup and was contemplating to give Mojo a try. 
I guess I can skip this one.


----------



## Dexter22

delancyst said:


> Thanks for this. I was looking to return to a Phone+Dac/Amp setup and was contemplating to give Mojo a try.
> I guess I can skip this one.


Despite the cubersome effort, it sounds better than any DAP or phone under 500 bucks. Skip if u want to stick with an inferior sound. But damn thing makes problems like this sometimes. The problem he mentioned is an isolated issue. Mine too have a similar issue now, but it was never there for the 1 year I used it before. Something is broken. The solution he mentioned here is not a solution for everyone, I strongly belive something is broken with his mojo too as I never had a problem with it for long. But that being said, unless ur headphones are not too revealing, u may not "hear " the improvement. But I think its hard to ignore the tightness of this thing. I am coming from a AK70. This was a clear improvement to me.


----------



## delancyst

Dexter22 said:


> Despite the cubersome effort, it sounds better than any DAP or phone under 500 bucks. Skip if u want to stick with an inferior sound. But damn thing makes problems like this sometimes. The problem he mentioned is an isolated issue. Mine too have a similar issue now, but it was never there for the 1 year I used it before. Something is broken. The solution he mentioned here is not a solution for everyone, I strongly belive something is broken with his mojo too as I never had a problem with it for long. But that being said, unless ur headphones are not too revealing, u may not "hear " the improvement. But I think its hard to ignore the tightness of this thing. I am coming from a AK70. This was a clear improvement to me.



I tried a demo set at a store just now and listened for over an hour. Tested songs of various quality from apple lossless to mp3s. 
The unit performed very well - I can even connect using a Lightning-to-micro USB cable without the Apple CCK.
Coming from an iBasso DX220 with host of problems e.g high heat, OS bugs, laggy GUI performance, battery drain, playlist compatibility issues - I'm seriously considering going back to phone setup, plus I won't need to manage an SD card as well.


----------



## Dexter22

delancyst said:


> I tried a demo set at a store just now and listened for over an hour. Tested songs of various quality from apple lossless to mp3s.
> The unit performed very well - I can even connect using a Lightning-to-micro USB cable without the Apple CCK.
> Coming from an iBasso DX220 with host of problems e.g high heat, OS bugs, laggy GUI performance, battery drain, playlist compatibility issues - I'm seriously considering going back to phone setup, plus I won't need to manage an SD card as well.



If you are not confident about the mojo, use it while it's warranty last and sell it off. Ideal backpack setup can be cayin n3-coaxial- mojo with hiby link. Use phone to change songs and so on while this bundle stays in a backpack. Or like me shanling g m0 - usb - mojo for lossy stuff. I am yet to get my clip for m0. My plan is to keep the mojo in my pocket while walking around and clip the m0 to the pocket itself. So to change the song I just have to click on the button. Wish m0 had 3 buttons.


----------



## delancyst

Dexter22 said:


> If you are not confident about the mojo, use it while it's warranty last and sell it off. Ideal backpack setup can be cayin n3-coaxial- mojo with hiby link. Use phone to change songs and so on while this bundle stays in a backpack. Or like me shanling g m0 - usb - mojo for lossy stuff. I am yet to get my clip for m0. My plan is to keep the mojo in my pocket while walking around and clip the m0 to the pocket itself. So to change the song I just have to click on the button. Wish m0 had 3 buttons.



I used to carry an iPhone+Oppo HA2 combo for a long time so I don’t really mind the portability concerns.
But speaking about remote controlling with the phone, could I use the Poly to do that?


----------



## damorgue (Jun 30, 2019)

It happened to me now as well. My Chord Mojo has been working intermittently and it has grown worse and worse. I read about the battery issues they seem to have and I decided to open it up. It literally flew apart as there was tremendous pressure caused by the battery as it appears I too am affected. There is no way I could close it again seen as there is a 8mm gap between the case-halves when the battery is left in between.











I contacted Chord since some people earlier in this thread got replacements sent out to them. All I need is a new battery (I hope, although maybe the circuit board has taken some damage from being under such pressure from the battery.) I was quoted a sum about the cost of buying a used Chord Mojo.

If I were to pay Chord for a new battery, it might not be enough to fix it since the circuit board might be bent from the battery. Additionally, if replacing the battery would fix it, what keeps this from happening again with the new battery?

I think I am better off buying a new used one, although I will probably not buy another Chord. I wish I would have read this thread before I got mine. I am really disappointed in Chords QA and customer support and will definitely end up going with Fiio in the future. Having scanned threads on them, they appear to be far less failure-prone.

Edit: As a new poster to headfi, how do you resize images?


----------



## delancyst

damorgue said:


> It happened to me now as well. My Chord Mojo has been working intermittently and it has grown worse and worse. I read about the battery issues they seem to have and I decided to open it up. It literally flew apart as there was tremendous pressure caused by the battery as it appears I too am affected. There is no way I could close it again seen as there is a 8mm gap between the case-halves when the battery is left in between.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long have you had this unit?


----------



## damorgue (Jun 30, 2019)

delancyst said:


> How long have you had this unit?



Soon to be 2 years, but I got it from a store that sold it as "previously used", which I think means there is no warranty. I don't think this is a fault that I as an enduser caused, but rather a fault which existed already from the factory. The consequences just appear as time passes, and potentially quite dangerous ones at that, but I would have expected what I thought was a high end brand to have better quality control and offer more than to try earn more money from the issue.

I have pretty much given up on my Mojo at this point. I just wanted to add my name to the list and make other potential buyers more aware.

Edit: Battery says "Mfg date:0915," so I assume the battery was manufactured in september of 2015


----------



## delancyst (Jun 30, 2019)

damorgue said:


> Soon to be 2 years, but I got it from a store that sold it as "previously used", which I think means there is no warranty. I don't think this is a fault that I as an enduser caused, but rather a fault which existed already from the factory. The consequences just appear as time passes, and potentially quite dangerous ones at that, but I would have expected what I thought was a high end brand to have better quality control and offer more than to try earn more money from the issue.
> 
> I have pretty much given up on my Mojo at this point. I just wanted to add my name to the list and make other potential buyers more aware.
> 
> Edit: Battery says "Mfg date:0915," so I assume the battery was manufactured in september of 2015


All products with lithium based batteries - be it a laptop, mobile phone, etc will eventually run into battery degradation / bloating after it's rated charged & discharged cycles, it's inevitable.
For 3-4 years, I'd say you got more than fair use of this unit.


----------



## damorgue (Jun 30, 2019)

delancyst said:


> All products with lithium based batteries - be it a laptop, mobile phone, etc will eventually run into battery degradation / bloating after it's rated charged & discharged cycles, it's inevitable.
> For 3-4 years, I'd say you got more than fair use of this unit.


Yeah I get that, although in my case it was less than 2 years. Does anyone know if batteries sent out by Chord today even have a different manufacturing date? I just didn't expect a battery to cost more than a new unit. I would also expect batterylife to decrease over its lifetime, but not that it would damage other parts or become a hazard.

Does anyone know if one can buy a 7,4V 12,21Wh Li-Po battery from somewhere for less than like 100USD?
Has anyone tried replacing Li-Po with similarly rated Li-ion? I guess the charger will be severely missadapted for a Li-ion which should have different trickle charging, cycling etc, but I wonder if it still wouldn't be safer than the stock solution.

Edit: I have found several batteries with the similar specification for way way less:
https://hobbyking.com/en_us/quanum-fpv-headset-battery-7-4v-1500mah-3c.html?___store=en_us
https://hobbyking.com/en_us/turnigy-1000mah-2s-20c-lipo-pack.html
It will mostly be a question of finding the biggest capacity I can fit in there. Original was 1650mAh


----------



## damorgue

Could someone please open their Chord Mojo and measure the battery pre-swelling if you have one?  I would be very grateful to anyone who would be willing to do this for me. I just measured the battery in mine with a caliper before it struck me how pointless it was, especially the thickness.


----------



## CJG888

Or you could repurpose it as a desktop unit (as it is, in any case, clinically deceased) and get Temple Audio to build a suitable supercap PSU (5V Supercharger)...


----------



## miketlse (Jun 30, 2019)

damorgue said:


> Yeah I get that, although in my case it was less than 2 years. Does anyone know if batteries sent out by Chord today even have a different manufacturing date? I just didn't expect a battery to cost more than a new unit. I would also expect batterylife to decrease over its lifetime, but not that it would damage other parts or become a hazard.
> 
> Does anyone know if one can buy a 7,4V 12,21Wh Li-Po battery from somewhere for less than like 100USD?
> Has anyone tried replacing Li-Po with similarly rated Li-ion? I guess the charger will be severely missadapted for a Li-ion which should have different trickle charging, cycling etc, but I wonder if it still wouldn't be safer than the stock solution.


Ok, it is obvious that you are frustrated and angry about this, but bear with me while i try to provide a more balanced view on things.

You bought your Mojo second hand, so your battery used lifetime is more than 2 years
It has been posted many times on this thread that Best Practice is to not operate Mojo with the battery permanently on charge. Maybe this does not apply to your specific case, but most of the owners who have experienced battery problems, were using their Mojos in desktop mode, both playing music and permanently charging at the same time. Battery issues after being permanently on charge, affects many types of equipment, not only Chord.
If you are using your Mojo solely in desktop mode, it is possible to operate it without the battery. Note that the Mojo was not designed to be operated in this manner, so this is not covered by warranty, but Rob Watts has posted several times that he has now tested this battery-free mode of operation, and can confirm that technically it does work - so this is an option for anyone who has a Mojo that is out of warranty. @damorgue I suggest that you try this option, because it would be a means to identify if you have additional circuit board damage, that complicates the solution to your problems
Chord do supply spare batteries to dealers, so that they can install the new battery for you. A big constraint is that couriers and postal services do not like transporting individual lithium batteries to domestic properties, so usually require tracked and insured shipping. This does bump the cost of a battery up, but even so it should not be north of $100
The price of battery replacement can shoot up if you ask a service centre to do the task - some add $250 without really adding value to a task that can be DIY by an owner in 5 minutes.
A few dealers do advertise cheap battery replacement, or the batteries themselves - so no way should a new battery cost more than the original unit! I will add some links https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-replacement-battery-service.html
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2554#post-14819853​
Hope this helps


----------



## miketlse

damorgue said:


> Could someone please open their Chord Mojo and measure the battery pre-swelling if you have one?  I would be very grateful to anyone who would be willing to do this for me. I just measured the battery in mine with a caliper before it struck me how pointless it was, especially the thickness.


I opened mine up a few weeks ago, and there was no visible battery swelling.


----------



## damorgue (Jun 30, 2019)

CJG888 said:


> Or you could repurpose it as a desktop unit (as it is, in any case, clinically deceased) and get Temple Audio to build a suitable supercap PSU (5V Supercharger)...





miketlse said:


> Ok, it is obvious that you are frustrated and angry about this, but bear with me while i try to provide a more balanced view on things.
> 3. If you are using your Mojo solely in desktop mode, it is possible to operate it without the battery. Note that the Mojo was not designed to be operated in this manner, so this is not covered by warranty, but Rob Watts has posted several times that he has now tested this battery-free mode of operation, and can confirm that technically it does work - so this is an option for anyone who has a Mojo that is out of warranty. @damorgue I suggest that you try this option, because it would be a means to identify if you have additional circuit board damage, that complicates the solution to your problems


I did have it connected at my work desktop during the work day sometimes, but I wouldn't consider it desktop mode as in permanently charging and connected to speakers or anything like that. I just considered it charging before the return trip home.

Your suggestions are interesting. It probably won't be useful to me, but it might mean that it still has some value to someone who do not want to use it as a portable unit then? There is a bit of a conflict in your statements though. Can it be used as desktop unit directly without any battery or other modifications? Does it become more sensitive to ripple w/o the battery and thus requires a really expensive 5V source or would any USB charger I have used in the past work?@CJG888 Has someone checked how high the peak powerdraw can get?



miketlse said:


> I opened mine up a few weeks ago, and there was no visible battery swelling.


I may end up going the other route, but if not, I would still appreaciate if you would be so kind as to opening it again and try to get measurements of the battery. If not for me, then maybe for someone else. The links I posted to hobbyking above seemed promising size-wise and are availible to both EU and US. If we can find one battery which fits the Mojo, this might be useful info to other Mojo users when they encounter a similar fate.


----------



## miketlse

damorgue said:


> There is a bit of a conflict in your statements though. Can it be used as desktop unit directly without any battery or other modifications?



Not sure about there the conflict is
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2538#post-14750749
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2568#post-14902456


----------



## damorgue

miketlse said:


> Not sure about there the conflict is
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2538#post-14750749
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2568#post-14902456



Was in regards to whether a Mojo can work without battery with the same normal USB charger used in the past, or whether one needs to get some other power source. I would have guessed the charger inside charges the battery which in turn powers the circuitsboard, and that the battery thus sort of acts like a filter. The supercapacitor you mentioned, is that something necessary for it to evne run w/o a battery, or necessary for it not to sound crappy because of the lack of battery?

I will attempt to run it from a regular 5V USB charger without the battery shortly. If I understood you correctly, it should run then? (if maybe not with ideal performance caused by ripple in charger)



cerspense said:


> Hey guys! I recently converted my Mojo into a desktop amp after the battery died!
> https://imgur.com/a/RO32L0j
> I used it as a desktop amp for about 2 years and the battery took a beating, as expected. It damn near exploded as there was a ton of pressure when I opened it up. Since I use it primarily as a deskop dac, I decided to convert it to be used without the battery entirely. I put in a power supply port on the side to provide a full 7.5V of power (the battery inside is 7.4V). If you don't need the full power and don't want to do any soldering, you can simply open it, remove the battery and power it just from USB, which is usually 5V. This setup has been amazing so far and is much better for my usage. If I ever need to bring it on a plane or something, it can still be powered over USB with a battery, it just won't perform as well with hard to drive headphones


The 7,5V solution connected to where the battery connects would seem like the logical fix to me since it will become a permanent stationary unit anyways.

Thanks everyone, At least this way, it could end up getting a second life. I was prepared to throw it away.


----------



## Audiotistic

damorgue said:


> Does anyone know if one can buy a 7,4V 12,21Wh Li-Po battery from somewhere for less than like 100USD?



Here ya go:

https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chor...battery-replacement-accessories-international


----------



## miketlse

damorgue said:


> Was in regards to whether a Mojo can work without battery with the same normal USB charger used in the past, or whether one needs to get some other power source. I would have guessed the charger inside charges the battery which in turn powers the circuitsboard, and that the battery thus sort of acts like a filter. The supercapacitor you mentioned, is that something necessary for it to evne run w/o a battery, or necessary for it not to sound crappy because of the lack of battery?
> 
> I will attempt to run it from a regular 5V USB charger without the battery shortly. If I understood you correctly, it should run then? (if maybe not with ideal performance caused by ripple in charger)
> 
> ...


Rob Watts has posted that the Mojo can be operated without a battery, but the battery does add the capability to provide extra current to the dac, to enhance the performance when there are fast music transients.
Only a few Mojo owners have posted about operating without a battery, but they seem to be experiencing no problems so far.
In principle the supercapacitor is providing the same functionality as the battery, to enhance the performance when there are fast music transients (however normally a supercapacitor would respond faster than a battery). I think only one Mojo owner has pioneered this approach, but if there are no issues, then this is an interesting way to push the boundaries.


----------



## damorgue (Jun 30, 2019)

Audiotistic said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> https://www.hifipro.ca/product/chor...battery-replacement-accessories-international


Neat, thanks, although it worries me a bit that the one pictured has an old manufacturing date. Either way, non-Chord-branded LiPo batteries with similar spec seems to cost less than 10€ at hobbyking available in different sizes, so I will probably go that route if I don't end up selling it as a strictly stationary Mojo.




miketlse said:


> Rob Watts has posted that the Mojo can be operated without a battery, but the battery does add the capability to provide extra current to the dac, to enhance the performance when there are fast music transients.
> Only a few Mojo owners have posted about operating without a battery, but they seem to be experiencing no problems so far.
> In principle the supercapacitor is providing the same functionality as the battery, to enhance the performance when there are fast music transients (however normally a supercapacitor would respond faster than a battery). I think only one Mojo owner has pioneered this approach, but if there are no issues, then this is an interesting way to push the boundaries.


Am I oversimplifying it by assuming I could place something like a 12V+ electrolytic capacitor, as big capacitance as I can fit in there in parallell with wires to a 7,5V powersupply. What makes a supercapacitor a supercapacitor?

Edit: BTW, what is the best way to dispose of a badly swollen LiPo? Is it a terrible idea to throw it in the battery bin?


----------



## miketlse (Jun 30, 2019)

damorgue said:


> What makes a supercapacitor a supercapacitor?


It is basically a much larger physical size than normal circuit board capacitors, so can hold far more charge than those capacitors.

Batteries and supercapacitors are both solutions to the product design requirement 'Must include a means to store energy, to enable the product to operate'

batteries can store enough charge to allow many hours of operation, but do release that charge relatively slowly
supercapacitors can store only enough charge (in the case of the TT2) to allow 10s of operation, but do release that charge very quickly 
The original TT contained both batteries and capacitors, to ensure both the power baseload was supplied by battery, and the fast transients were supplied by supercapacitor.
In contrast the TT2 is connected to mains power all the time, so the use of batteries adds no value, and the supercapacitors can satisfy the baseload power for up to 10s, plus the very fast musical transients.

It is only my personal design engineering view, but the experience gained with the TT2 should point the way ahead to a future, where desktop only devices use supercapacitors, and mobile devices use batteries (plus supercapacitors if desired).


----------



## damorgue (Jun 30, 2019)

miketlse said:


> I opened mine up a few weeks ago, and there was no visible battery swelling.


I am assuming yours is less conical and more rectangular and could be described by height, width and length? Maybe my glorious paint image could be useful in explaining the dimensions







I can sort of see how the aluminium pouches are pushing eachother apart (and it can balance on that side) but the other end looks better, maybe good enough for me to take measurements from? Is it a dumb idea to throw it in the battery bin at my apartment complex? It is made for batteries, but seems reckless judging by videos of LiPo batteries bursting,


----------



## Dexter22

delancyst said:


> I used to carry an iPhone+Oppo HA2 combo for a long time so I don’t really mind the portability concerns.
> But speaking about remote controlling with the phone, could I use the Poly to do that?


Yes. But look at the prices. If u want to feed lossless to mojo while letting another device control it, I think fiio m6, cayin n3 are options under 150 bucks. Poly alone is 400 bucks. Again, when mojo is out of juice may be for another 1 or 2 hours those devicea will have battery for continuing listening on a long trip if it matters.


----------



## dakanao

CJG888 said:


> Or you could repurpose it as a desktop unit (as it is, in any case, clinically deceased) and get Temple Audio to build a suitable supercap PSU (5V Supercharger)...


Would there be a sound quality improvement, when building a suitable supercap in the Mojo, as compared as to running it out of the internal battery?


----------



## delancyst

Dexter22 said:


> Yes. But look at the prices. If u want to feed lossless to mojo while letting another device control it, I think fiio m6, cayin n3 are options under 150 bucks. Poly alone is 400 bucks. Again, when mojo is out of juice may be for another 1 or 2 hours those devicea will have battery for continuing listening on a long trip if it matters.


Did you use the iOS Hiby Music app to control the Shanling M0 through Hiby Link?
I couldn't get Hiby Link to work on my iBasso DX220 through Bluetooth with the iPhone.


----------



## harpo1

Dexter22 said:


> Yes. But look at the prices. If u want to feed lossless to mojo while letting another device control it, I think fiio m6, cayin n3 are options under 150 bucks. Poly alone is 400 bucks. Again, when mojo is out of juice may be for another 1 or 2 hours those devicea will have battery for continuing listening on a long trip if it matters.


Not sure where your getting your pricing from but the Poly is $700 plus.


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> Would there be a sound quality improvement, when building a suitable supercap in the Mojo, as compared as to running it out of the internal battery?


I suspect for 99% of most music files, then no.
However for the other 1% of music files, then it is worth pursuing.
Please don't misinterpret this statement, because I am open minded as to the way forward - the as:is Mojo does an excellent job with 99% of music tracks.
Potentially supercapacitors help push the envelope for the remaining 1%.
You will have to believe me that Chord do read your posts, and consider these proposals for future product improvements.


----------



## greenkiwi

@damorgue I see you've seen the super cap comments above, I think there was a link to a part further back too.

At the very least, I'd fire it up directly from USB to see if there are any other issues, to see whether it's worth swapping batteries.  Good luck.


----------



## Dexter22

harpo1 said:


> Not sure where your getting your pricing from but the Poly is $700 plus.


 Sorry about the pricing. I meant only above 400 , For what its doing, i only meant its heavenly overpriced.if a wireless source is all u need. of course its not as neat as the poly but insanely cost effective in comparison. Anyway, I never fancied getting one so sorry about false info.


----------



## Dexter22

delancyst said:


> Did you use the iOS Hiby Music app to control the Shanling M0 through Hiby Link?
> I couldn't get Hiby Link to work on my iBasso DX220 through Bluetooth with the iPhone.


Hiby link does not work with shanling m0.m0"s OS is not done by hiby so it will never support it. I use it only as a source. But with CAYIN N3 it works.


----------



## masterpfa

Pimsilveira said:


> I have sold my Oppo Ha-2 and ordered a Mojo
> I hope I will be able to tell the difference between the two ...


This was the choice I had 3/4 years ago. Plumped for the Mojo and haven't looked back.
Although I had not heard either before buying


----------



## Audiotistic

I tried searching here and on Google and have had no luck.  Does anyone know if the HiBy usb c to 3.5mm coax cable supports otg?  I'm using it with my lg v30 and my chord mojo and sound comes out of the phone speakers instead of the mojo.


----------



## Dexter22

Audiotistic said:


> I tried searching here and on Google and have had no luck.  Does anyone know if the HiBy usb c to 3.5mm coax cable supports otg?  I'm using it with my lg v30 and my chord mojo and sound comes out of the phone speakers instead of the mojo.


In that case ur phone has not recognized the cable as a device.


----------



## Audiotistic

Dexter22 said:


> In that case ur phone has not recognized the cable as a device.



Any reason why?  I have used the mojo up until now with a usb c otg cable plugged into the micro usb included with the mojo and it works just fine.


----------



## Dexter22

Audiotistic said:


> Any reason why?  I have used the mojo up until now with a usb c otg cable plugged into the micro usb included with the mojo and it works just fine.


Like u had mentioned, if with another usb c cable if it worked, then ur usb port can recognise the devices as DAC, In USB C to coaxial cable, coaxial converter inside the cable should be ideally identified by the phone as a USB DAC. whether something is connected to the other end or not shouldnt matter here. If you hear sound front speaker, that means USB c port has not recognised this cable. Have u tried this cable with any other device?


----------



## Audiotistic

Dexter22 said:


> Like u had mentioned, if with another usb c cable if it worked, then ur usb port can recognise the devices as DAC, In USB C to coaxial cable, coaxial converter inside the cable should be ideally identified by the phone as a USB DAC. whether something is connected to the other end or not shouldnt matter here. If you hear sound front speaker, that means USB c port has not recognised this cable. Have u tried this cable with any other device?



I bought it specifically for this use, I don't have another device to test it on.


----------



## Dexter22

Audiotistic said:


> I bought it specifically for this use, I don't have another device to test it on.


Then I think it's safe to assume it doesn't work.


----------



## Audiotistic

Dexter22 said:


> Then I think it's safe to assume it doesn't work.



Wow, you're just full of insight aren't you?  You literally just repeated back to me what I had already said and knew.

Anyone else have this issue, or am I the only one?


----------



## Dexter22

Audiotistic said:


> Wow, you're just full of insight aren't you?  You literally just repeated back to me what I had already said and knew.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue, or am I the only one?


I mean the your particular piece of cable u bought doesn't work. Not the idea of having usb - coaxial cable. U can ask them for a replacement.


----------



## betula

I am selling the third Mojo I owned. Exceptional piece of gear for its price.

Bought my first one just after the first release in 2015. 

Now I run a Qutest into a good SS amp and tried Hugo2 too. Mojo lately was my acceptable compromise on the go.

I bought the Empyrean recently which is much more efficient than my previous Audeze headphones. Out of curiosity I tried them from Mojo and honestly, I was very surprised how good they sounded. Not as good as my Qutest/Taurus combo, but honestly, not that far behind. I actually preferred the upper-mid/treble rendition on the Mojo.

No question, the Qutest/Taurus combo sounds superior, but Mojo alone is surprisingly enjoyable. My combo sounds more spacious with better and more impactful bass, more natural sound with higher resolution and detail retrieval overall, but there is something in Mojo's higher frequencies that makes the sound very appealing. 

It almost sounds like the Taurus is a hindrance between the Empyrean and the pure Chord sound. (Even though I am swimming in audio bliss atm.)

That's why I bought the TT2.

Mojo got me hooked on Chord sound a few years ago. Enjoyed Hugo2 and Qutest since then and now Mojo made me upgrade to the TT2 and sell my Qutest + amp combo.
Chord indeed does something special.


----------



## adeseaso

The Mojo roll off is awesome, agreed. I rarely like warmer tonality but the Mojo is so sweetly tuned. If I had to describe it in one word it would be 'Lush'. 

As I clock in more and more hours with both Mojo and Hugo the benefits of the Hugo are piling up but I still reach for the Mojo daily for a fix of its sweetness.

Listening to Steely Dan - Gaucho via the Mojo and HD600 as I type and it's just great, to think that one can grab this setup at roughly $500 used is pretty impressive.


----------



## paruchuribros (Jul 6, 2019)

Audiotistic said:


> I tried searching here and on Google and have had no luck.  Does anyone know if the HiBy usb c to 3.5mm coax cable supports otg?  I'm using it with my lg v30 and my chord mojo and sound comes out of the phone speakers instead of the mojo.




This cable works 100% to me with the same setup. But I do prefer Shanling L2 cable for the crisp and full sound.


----------



## vonBurg

Hey lads, I would like to pair my Mojo with an Airplay device (under 300€/$) but do not want to get the Poly, which is extremely overpriced to me...
So the goal is to stack Mojo+Airplay device and control the music “wirelessly” with my phone or ipad...

any suggestion?? thanks!!


----------



## Alcarinquei

paruchuribros said:


> This cable works 100% to me with the same setup. But I do prefer Shanling L2 cable for the crisp and full sound.



I have the Hiby cablem usb-c to coax with HTC 10 and it does not work for otg.


----------



## paruchuribros

paruchuribros said:


> This cable works 100% to me with the same setup. But I do prefer Shanling L2 cable for the crisp and full sound.



Sorry buddy. For me, it works but I rarely use it. My first choice is Shanling L2 with LG V30+ and Moji or with Hiby R3.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

vonBurg said:


> Hey lads, I would like to pair my Mojo with an Airplay device (under 300€/$) but do not want to get the Poly, which is extremely overpriced to me...
> So the goal is to stack Mojo+Airplay device and control the music “wirelessly” with my phone or ipad...
> 
> any suggestion?? thanks!!



Airport express connected to Mojo Optical input. Should be less than $100. You’re limited to 16/48 per airplay limitations. Works great. 

Poly is expensive, but I couldn’t find another device that substitutes its functions without piecing a bunch of stuff together.


----------



## greenkiwi

vonBurg said:


> Hey lads, I would like to pair my Mojo with an Airplay device (under 300€/$) but do not want to get the Poly, which is extremely overpriced to me...
> So the goal is to stack Mojo+Airplay device and control the music “wirelessly” with my phone or ipad...
> 
> any suggestion?? thanks!!


The Fiio M6 would do this for you too.


----------



## Dexter22

Daniel Johnston said:


> Airport express connected to Mojo Optical input. Should be less than $100. You’re limited to 16/48 per airplay limitations. Works great.
> 
> Poly is expensive, but I couldn’t find another device that substitutes its functions without piecing a bunch of stuff together.


should i plug this to the wall all the time?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Dexter22 said:


> should i plug this to the wall all the time?



Yes.

Other than a DAP or phone, I don’t know of any portable airplay solutions. You can explore the Raspberry PI boxes. I’m sure you can build one of those for cheap. Search the thread started by Jason Stoddard of Schiit. There is a chunk of posts about building PI boxes for streaming, etc.

Your going to pay for convenience one way or another. Either your going to have to do DIY or pay for something already made. That’s why I suggested the airport express. Other than not being really “portable”, it does airplay flawlessly. Good luck.


----------



## adeseaso

miketlse said:


> It does look like an interesting piece of kit, so your feedback will be interesting to posters.



I've received the Xduoo X10T II and it's certainly quite good. It offers a more organised listen with less noise than Audirvana -> iDefender 3.0 -> Mojo/Hugo, as evident by how much more easily low level detail is comprehended. 

It has some faux-version of gapless play, I know some people found the lack of gapless playback a dealbreaker for the first version. There is the slightest hint of a 'tick' upon track change with the menu option gapless playback enabled. Not enough to bother me. the timing is right and that's the most important thing. 

Battery life seems great, about 20 hours for redbook. 

Menus are primitive but the CPU is snappy so everything feels fine in use. 

Coax sounds better than USB with Mojo. Can't try optical yet, a cable is on its way. 

The box and papers say nothing about the insides, but given the exact same THD figures I'd imagine not much changed inside besides the beefier battery and new CPU. 

It's easy to recommend it and a bit odd that there's very close to zero information about it online.


----------



## miketlse

adeseaso said:


> I've received the Xduoo X10T II and it's certainly quite good. It offers a more organised listen with less noise than Audirvana -> iDefender 3.0 -> Mojo/Hugo, as evident by how much more easily low level detail is comprehended.
> 
> It has some faux-version of gapless play, I know some people found the lack of gapless playback a dealbreaker for the first version. There is the slightest hint of a 'tick' upon track change with the menu option gapless playback enabled. Not enough to bother me. the timing is right and that's the most important thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like that version of gapless would be ok for my needs.
Just how primitive are the menus?
I will be interested to hear your feedback about how the optical output performs.


----------



## MusicJunky

So it seems like the pairing between Zeus and Mojo is nice but some are reporting that there is hiss? Are the Zeus just really sensitive? I've got a Zeus incoming and am planning to buy a Mojo and maybe at some point a Poly as well if I like the pairing.


----------



## Deftone

MusicJunky said:


> So it seems like the pairing between Zeus and Mojo is nice but some are reporting that there is hiss? Are the Zeus just really sensitive? I've got a Zeus incoming and am planning to buy a Mojo and maybe at some point a Poly as well if I like the pairing.



Yes there is a faint hiss with Zeus, it bothers some and not others.


----------



## delancyst

Hi guys, using the Mojo with my iPhone, there's occasionally static noises coming from the left earbud.
It's quite soft and only noticeable when nothing is playing. Is this the interference we've been talking about?


----------



## Deftone

delancyst said:


> Hi guys, using the Mojo with my iPhone, there's occasionally static noises coming from the left earbud.
> It's quite soft and only noticeable when nothing is playing. Is this the interference we've been talking about?



Static and crackles sounds like interference to me. Some phones are worse than others, my iphone 8 used to do it but my new Sony does not. Try to keep them apart a bit if possible.


----------



## Dexter22

Deftone said:


> Static and crackles sounds like interference to me. Some phones are worse than others, my iphone 8 used to do it but my new Sony does not. Try to keep them apart a bit if possible.


Does mojo work with iPhone now also? I thought it was not Mfi certified and after iOS 11 it never worked. Don't have a cam adapter kit to test now as I gave it away with my kids labs c5d to the buyer. Good to know.


----------



## delancyst (Jul 11, 2019)

Dexter22 said:


> Does mojo work with iPhone now also? I thought it was not Mfi certified and after iOS 11 it never worked. Don't have a cam adapter kit to test now as I gave it away with my kids labs c5d to the buyer. Good to know.


Yes it does work for the iPhone.


----------



## Dexter22

delancyst said:


> Yes it does work for the iPhone.


What cable is that?


----------



## delancyst

Not really sure, it came with the demo unit. i will check it when go back to the store again. Heard the crackling noises when the phone is not playing (silent on quiet passages), so I thought i check with you guys first before I pull the trigger.


----------



## adeseaso

miketlse said:


> Just how primitive are the menus?
> I will be interested to hear your feedback about how the optical output performs.



You browse by artist or album in simple lists. There is album artwork showing on playback so that's nice. 







No wheels or shortcuts, you click click click your way around. It's primitive but no complaints about what's actually there, it's all intuitive. 

Optical sounds best (and by that I mean smoothest, void of any hardness or treble grain) but there's very little in it compared to coax (that has a subtle glare). If I AB gapless I spot it, if I didn't I would have limited confidence in a blind test.  

Using the mini Toslink out of my Macbook Pro the sound is actually quite similar to the Xduoo, and better than USB out of either the Xduoo or Macbook with iDefender. Audibly cleaner, and strangely in a temporal sense too where USB comes off as a bit loose and flabby. Moving the Toslink plug from Macbook to Xduoo everything's just a bit more clear so it does have a benefit compared to a galvanically isolated connection to the computer. For whatever reason I notice it mostly with sounds that are mixed to either side of the middle when AB listening. They are more clearly positioned and just more easily digested with the Xduoo. 

I'm pretty happy, it's a nice compact pair and it's the best I've heard from the Mojo. It doesn't floor me with some subjective 'magic', it's just clean, quiet and articulate. Cymbals ring out without grain or fizz and the standout difference for me is that subtle things that I'm used to hearing as a homogenous mass are better separated in width and depth with a more quiet backdrop. 

The best transport I've used at length was a battery powered Allo Digione (first version, non signature) and while I can't fault the Xduoo with any sort of specifics I don't think it quite reaches that level of effortless liquidity. But then again not much (nothing?) below $1k does and this one can be used on the go, so I won't complain


----------



## Dexter22

adeseaso said:


> You browse by artist or album in simple lists. There is album artwork showing on playback so that's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What headphones are u using? Also can u elaborate difference between USB sound and optical sound?


----------



## adeseaso (Jul 11, 2019)

Dexter22 said:


> What headphones are u using? Also can u elaborate difference between USB sound and optical sound?



Sennheiser HD 600 90% of the time, that's the teeny stock cable you're seeing.

YMMV but I get noise with USB, cleaners help to some degree but moving to optical removes it altogether. And I'm not talking pops or static or anything, just a very slightly diffused quality to the sound and a grain that shows most clearly as subtle fizz in the sibilant region. Cymbal work etc just sounds more open and natural with optical or coax. The very same issues that make a truly poor source sound like crap, just to a more subtle degree.

I'm sure there are high end USB sources and inputs out there that clean up all interference but the ones I've tried so far all had this certain "structure" introduced from noise with USB.

I challenge this assertion thoroughly with every new purchase fwiw and have for 10+ years, even before posting this I did some AB switching.


----------



## c0rp1

Hey everyone,

Have a Chord Mojo, which I've used with its USB input only. Last week I decided to try its optical input for some reason. It worked without any issues, but while unplugging the cable, the lid that covers the input fell. Upon further inspecting it, I saw that a tiny part of the plastic surrounding the input had broken, so there's no way to put the lid back into place. That sadly makes the optical input totally useless, cause the lid somehow keeps the cable in the socket and without it, the cable just plugs itself out. Here's a photo of the input at the moment - https://imgur.com/a/ayZUD3d .

I bought the unit used about an year ago and it has no warranty. Furthermore I'm not from the UK, so can't just bring it somewhere for repair. Tried contacting Chord by email (their only form of contact from the website) twice already, but no response whatsoever.

Any idea if I can somehow fix this myself, or how exactly to proceed when the manufacturer is not responding at all to my emails?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## miketlse

c0rp1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Have a Chord Mojo, which I've used with its USB input only. Last week I decided to try its optical input for some reason. It worked without any issues, but while unplugging the cable, the lid that covers the input fell. Upon further inspecting it, I saw that a tiny part of the plastic surrounding the input had broken, so there's no way to put the lid back into place. That sadly makes the optical input totally useless, cause the lid somehow keeps the cable in the socket and without it, the cable just plugs itself out. Here's a photo of the input at the moment - https://imgur.com/a/ayZUD3d .
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your issue with optical, which is my preferred input.
I am surprised that the plug will not work without the lid, but I have never tried that scenario.
Which chord email did you use, because occasionally owners use the chord cables email by mistake?


----------



## c0rp1

miketlse said:


> Sorry to hear about your issue with optical, which is my preferred input.
> I am surprised that the plug will not work without the lid, but I have never tried that scenario.
> Which chord email did you use, because occasionally owners use the chord cables email by mistake?



*support@chordelectronics.co.uk*

I also thought the optical would be usable even if the lid is broken, cause have seen many adds for audio equipment (not Chord) having the same issue, but mentioning that the input is totally usable. In my case the cable just doesn't stay inside the input any more. Tried to put the lid in its place (it's wobbly of course and falls almost immediately) and then put the cable - that way it worked, but not really a workaround...


----------



## miketlse

c0rp1 said:


> *support@chordelectronics.co.uk*
> 
> I also thought the optical would be usable even if the lid is broken, cause have seen many adds for audio equipment (not Chord) having the same issue, but mentioning that the input is totally usable. In my case the cable just doesn't stay inside the input any more. Tried to put the lid in its place (it's wobbly of course and falls almost immediately) and then put the cable - that way it worked, but not really a workaround...


OK, so you have used the correct email, so I am disappointed that no-one from Chord got back in touch with you. 
Given that your cable will not stay in position, it looks like a new socket may be required.
Let's explore some potential ways forward for you, to recover the enjoyment that you were having with your Mojo.

If you are uncomfortable with DIY, then a return to Chord or a service centre for repair is necessary. There are enough posts about Chord going the extra mile to support owners, so maybe a solution can be found - any suggestions @Mojo ideas 
If you are comfortable with DIY, then from memory I think it is possible to replace the optical socket, but I will have to search for the links.


----------



## damorgue

miketlse said:


> OK, so you have used the correct email, so I am disappointed that no-one from Chord got back in touch with you.
> Given that your cable will not stay in position, it looks like a new socket may be required.
> Let's explore some potential ways forward for you, to recover the enjoyment that you were having with your Mojo.
> 
> ...



I would try to source an optical socket elsewhere if possible. In my case, the quoted price was higher than than me buying a complete Mojo.

On the other hand, why spend money to fix  a product with an expected lifetime of less than 2 years


----------



## miketlse

damorgue said:


> I would try to source an optical socket elsewhere if possible. In my case, the quoted price was higher than than me buying a complete Mojo.
> 
> On the other hand, why spend money to fix  a product with an expected lifetime of less than 2 years


I agree with you that the price quoted by some service centres can be eye-watering.
The audio produced by Chord dacs is so good, that if repair via warranty is impossible, then I try to identify a cheaper way forward.
Hopefully Chord will respond to my earlier post.


----------



## damorgue

miketlse said:


> I agree with you that the price quoted by some service centres can be eye-watering.
> The audio produced by Chord dacs is so good, that if repair via warranty is impossible, then I try to identify a cheaper way forward.
> Hopefully Chord will respond to my earlier post.



The quote I got was not from a service center but from Chord themselves, and it was for the replacement part only, no service or installation. I would have to perform that myself. Just to be clear.


----------



## c0rp1

miketlse said:


> OK, so you have used the correct email, so I am disappointed that no-one from Chord got back in touch with you.
> Given that your cable will not stay in position, it looks like a new socket may be required.
> Let's explore some potential ways forward for you, to recover the enjoyment that you were having with your Mojo.
> 
> ...



I'm totally comfortable with DIY, so if there's a fix possible, I'll surely prefer to do it myself, rather then send it, cause paying double the shipping cost to and back from UK + the eventual cost of repair would hit my wallet pretty bad.

A bit angry that I couldn't find the missing piece that broke, but it was so small... I could have tried to glue it or something, not sure if it would have helped though.


----------



## miketlse

c0rp1 said:


> I'm totally comfortable with DIY, so if there's a fix possible, I'll surely prefer to do it myself, rather then send it, cause paying double the shipping cost to and back from UK + the eventual cost of repair would hit my wallet pretty bad.
> 
> A bit angry that I couldn't find the missing piece that broke, but it was so small... I could have tried to glue it or something, not sure if it would have helped though.


Can you post a photo of the broken part?


----------



## c0rp1 (Jul 11, 2019)

miketlse said:


> Can you post a photo of the broken part?



Linked it in my original post, but here's it again (the top left part near the "O"):


----------



## Matt Bartlett (Jul 12, 2019)

c0rp1 said:


> Linked it in my original post, but here's it again (the top left part near the "O"):


 
Hi @c0rp1
   Mojo ideas passed your message over to me to look at. We did receive your email sent to our support and responded but we didn't get any reply back. Possibly because we attached our return for repair form that might have caused the email to go to spam.
Anyway lets see if we can sort this out for you. If you PM me we can talk further.

Matt


----------



## Matt Bartlett

damorgue said:


> I would try to source an optical socket elsewhere if possible. In my case, the quoted price was higher than than me buying a complete Mojo.
> 
> On the other hand, why spend money to fix  a product with an expected lifetime of less than 2 years



This I don't understand. We would never quote more than the retail price for Mojo just for an optical socket. Can you PM the details so I can investigate.


----------



## c0rp1

Matt Bartlett said:


> Hi @c0rp1
> Mojo ideas passed your message over to me to look at. We did receive your email sent to our support and responded but we didn't get any reply back. Possibly because we attached our return for repair form that might have caused the email to go to spam.
> Anyway lets see if we can sort this out for you. If you PM me we can talk further.
> 
> Matt



Thanks for the reply Matt,

sent you a PM.


----------



## Cric

Hello,

I would like to use my FiiO X3 as a transport for my Mojo.

I'm looking for the right cable to connect X3's 3.5mm coaxial out to Mojo's 3.5mm coax SPDIF in, but can't figure out which one to use (I only find coax to TOSLINK or RCA cables on Amazon).

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## rbalcom

Cric said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to use my FiiO X3 as a transport for my Mojo.
> 
> ...



Use the Fiio L21 cable with an adapter like this: 
https://www.cablestogo.com/product/03195/rca-jack-to-3.5mm-mono-plug-audio-adapter


----------



## DBaldock9

Cric said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to use my FiiO X3 as a transport for my Mojo.
> 
> ...



Technically, you'd want a correct impedance (75Ω) coax, but over a short distance, probably any mono 3.5mm TS patch cable cable would work.


----------



## Cric

rbalcom said:


> Use the Fiio L21 cable with an adapter like this:
> https://www.cablestogo.com/product/03195/rca-jack-to-3.5mm-mono-plug-audio-adapter


@rbalcom, thanks a lot .



DBaldock9 said:


> Technically, you'd want a correct impedance (75Ω) coax, but over a short distance, probably any mono 3.5mm TS patch cable cable would work.


Thanks, I'll go for Fiio L21 cable + RCA to jack adapter.


----------



## JaZZ

_Cric..._

...I believe you're talking of the X3 (V1), not the X3 II. So above cable recommendations seem to be wrong – since the original X3 doesn't have the combined line out/digital out socket, but separate sockets, so doesn't call for a 4-pole coaxial plug. What you need instead is a simple mono cable with 3.5 mm plugs at both ends, as I see it.

I never owned the X3 (V1), but just consulted the user manual.


----------



## Cric

Hello @JaZZ ,



JaZZ said:


> _Cric..._
> 
> ...I believe you're talking of the X3 (V1), not the X3 II. So above cable recommendations seem to be wrong – since the original X3 doesn't have the combined line out/digital out socket, but separate sockets, so doesn't call for a 4-pole coaxial plug. What you need instead is a simple mono cable with 3.5 mm plugs at both ends, as I see it.
> 
> I never owned the X3 (V1), but just consulted the user manual.



You are correct, I own the very first version of the X3.
Thanks for checking in the manual!
I found this cable on Amazon (hope it's the right one), there must be short... on short cables (can't find a cable under a meter, 10 to 20 cm should be much sufficient for my use).


----------



## JaZZ

I just found a dedicated digital cable available in 25 cm. (The one you linked would work as well.)


----------



## Cric

JaZZ said:


> I just found a dedicated digital cable available in 25 cm. (The one you linked would work as well.)



I'll make a try with this one, thanks


----------



## Deftone

@Rob Watts Is there a reason why mid bass appears to be stronger with iems than with full size headphones? something to do with how it handles impedance maybe?


----------



## rkt31 (Jul 15, 2019)

Output impedance of mojo is extremely low. Lower the source output impedance, better it drives the load. There is a frequency vs impedance curve for the driver. For some frequencies the impedance of driver dips too low . Obviously if source impedance is not adequately low it will not be able to 'push' the driver for those frequencies. So some frequencies will start dominating others. Since mojo already has very low source impedance it will drive for all frequencies without favouring or discarding any specific frequencies. So with mojo your iem has just been driven right. If you are habitual of other not so low output impedance DAPs you may find mojo favouring some frequencies which is not actually the case. For this phenomena Iems are more affected because of already low impedance.


----------



## Deftone

rkt31 said:


> Output impedance of mojo is extremely low. Lower the source output impedance, better it drives the load. There is a frequency vs impedance curve for the driver. For some frequencies the impedance of driver dips too low . Obviously if source impedance is not adequately low it will not be able to 'push' the driver for those frequencies. So some frequencies will start dominating others. Since mojo already has very low source impedance it will drive for all frequencies without favouring or discarding any specific frequencies. So with mojo your iem has just been driven right. If you are habitual of other not so low output impedance DAPs you may find mojo favouring some frequencies which is not actually the case. For this phenomena Iems are more affected because of already low impedance.



Hugo2 has lower output impedance than mojo but doesn't do the same thing to mid bass.


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> @Rob Watts Is there a reason why mid bass appears to be stronger with iems than with full size headphones? something to do with how it handles impedance maybe?


Perhaps because of lack of current with the full size headphones, or more RF interference?


----------



## x RELIC x (Jul 16, 2019)

dakanao said:


> Perhaps because of lack of current with the full size headphones, or more RF interference?



Same Current output for both, 500mA, which is quite respectable. Besides it’s the efficient IEMs that will draw more Current than higher impedance headphones.


----------



## JaZZ (Jul 16, 2019)

I think it's just the Mojo's sonic characteristic, which looks a bit like this...






...without showing itself in the FR measurements. Personally I don't care, I equalize anyway (and recommend this to anybody instead of relying on component synergy).

And BTW, a lot of IEMs have a midbass accentuation, maybe stronger than with full-size headphones, where it's also a quasi-norm.


----------



## Dobrescu George

JaZZ said:


> I think it's just the Mojo's sonic characteristic, which looks a bit like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do think that this is somewhat what Mojo sounds like, stronger bass and mid bass, strong-ish forward-ish midrange, and more lean treble


----------



## Wheel Hoss

It’s comments like these from Reddit that make me feel like yes indeed the Apocalypse is finally upon us:

“FWIW. I have been using the Chord Mojo. A £400 DAC. I recently did a blind test with a friend against the iphone dongle. Neither of us could detect a scintilla of difference. I have since been very happily using the iPhone alone. This with a pair of CIEM's. For my full size 600's I use an O2 amp that I think cost me about £60. I am sick to death of the amount of nonsense in this hobby. My advice is to save your money and enjoy your music. The only worthwhile upgrade I ever made was the headphones. Once the electronics are at a certain level further improvement is tiny if present at all.”


----------



## dontfeedphils

Wheel Hoss said:


> It’s comments like these from Reddit that make me feel like yes indeed the Apocalypse is finally upon us:
> 
> “FWIW. I have been using the Chord Mojo. A £400 DAC. I recently did a blind test with a friend against the iphone dongle. Neither of us could detect a scintilla of difference. I have since been very happily using the iPhone alone. This with a pair of CIEM's. For my full size 600's I use an O2 amp that I think cost me about £60. I am sick to death of the amount of nonsense in this hobby. My advice is to save your money and enjoy your music. The only worthwhile upgrade I ever made was the headphones. Once the electronics are at a certain level further improvement is tiny if present at all.”



What does it matter what other people think of the Mojo, or any other piece of audio equipment for that matter?  Besides, reddit is a cesspool of objectivists that suckle at the tit of ASR.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 20, 2019)

Wheel Hoss said:


> It’s comments like these from Reddit that make me feel like yes indeed the Apocalypse is finally upon us:
> 
> “FWIW. I have been using the Chord Mojo. A £400 DAC. I recently did a blind test with a friend against the iphone dongle. Neither of us could detect a scintilla of difference. I have since been very happily using the iPhone alone. This with a pair of CIEM's. For my full size 600's I use an O2 amp that I think cost me about £60. I am sick to death of the amount of nonsense in this hobby. My advice is to save your money and enjoy your music. The only worthwhile upgrade I ever made was the headphones. Once the electronics are at a certain level further improvement is tiny if present at all.”



I find blind testing, or rather A-B testing the hardest way to determine difference. I find it way more successful to listen to one source for ages (days/weeks) and get used to it. Getting also used to your favourite tracks on it. Then swap over to the other DAC.

Secondly I would say try the iPhone straight into an amp and speakers, then the DAC. (That could easily articulate and any possible differences in sound stage.)


Having said that though, there has been a lot of praise of the iPhone sound signature for some time. I bet though in the end you would prefer the Mojo. It took me a good few weeks before I was hooked with Mojo. After maybe ten days/two weeks I was most of the way there. After a few weeks, listening to anything else was hopeless, and all was not right in the universe.


----------



## Deftone

Wheel Hoss said:


> It’s comments like these from Reddit that make me feel like yes indeed the Apocalypse is finally upon us:
> 
> “FWIW. I have been using the Chord Mojo. A £400 DAC. I recently did a blind test with a friend against the iphone dongle. Neither of us could detect a scintilla of difference. I have since been very happily using the iPhone alone. This with a pair of CIEM's. For my full size 600's I use an O2 amp that I think cost me about £60. I am sick to death of the amount of nonsense in this hobby. My advice is to save your money and enjoy your music. The only worthwhile upgrade I ever made was the headphones. Once the electronics are at a certain level further improvement is tiny if present at all.”



Some people genuinely can't hear a difference with separate dacs but Apple and Samung phones are among the best I've heard for headphone output, most others are just weak and grainy.


----------



## adeseaso (Jul 19, 2019)

To do well in these things you need,

1. A natural interest in the differences in sound between components, I have friends who do well in classical music with superb ears who don't care for HiFi.
2. A strong reference of how music 'should' sound to be true to the source.
3. High quality transducers.
4. High quality source material and then,
5. Building experience over years of listening before you can be consistent in what you want to hear, and how components and transducers differ.

The subset of hifi listeners with all five in place is a small minority and that's fine. Objectivists and naysayers to subtle differences in SQ aren't lying, they're just working on their own experience and beliefs.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

adeseaso said:


> To do well in these things you need,
> 
> 1. A natural interest in the differences in sound between components, I have friends who do well in classical music with superb ears who don't care for HiFi.
> 2. A strong reference of how music 'should' sound to be true to the source.
> ...



Agreed. 

There is a natural tendency for people to justify/defend why they only like “budget” devices. Sometimes fiercely.  There is an equal tendency for those who buy high end gear to justify/defend their choices as well. Sometimes being quite condescending/elitist. When all is said and done, if you’re happy with AirPods and AAC, great! You’ll save a ton of cash. Conversely, if you’re only happy with multi thousand dollar cans driven by house-priced separates, all power to you. The tricky bit is realizing that your decision and preference is only yours. Personally I love my Poly/Mojo/Shure kse1200 stack. To me, this is a perfect combo. I certainly won’t criticize someone who spends 1/10th on their rig and feels as happy. 

I’d also like to point out (being a former orchestral musician) a musician’s hearing isn't better than anyone else. I would go as far to say it is worse in some cases due to the exposure to loud instruments. Also, I suspect very few people enjoy true “neutral sound” or “reference” sound. Maybe that’s why your friends don’t like Hifi since neutrality and uncolored presentation are synonymous with HiFi.


----------



## surfgeorge

Daniel Johnston said:


> Agreed.
> 
> There is a natural tendency for people to justify/defend why they only like “budget” devices. Sometimes fiercely.  There is an equal tendency for those who buy high end gear to justify/defend their choices as well. Sometimes being quite condescending/elitist. When all is said and done, if you’re happy with AirPods and AAC, great! You’ll save a ton of cash. Conversely, if you’re only happy with multi thousand dollar cans driven by house-priced separates, all power to you. The tricky bit is realizing that your decision and preference is only yours. Personally I love my Poly/Mojo/Shure kse1200 stack. To me, this is a perfect combo. I certainly won’t criticize someone who spends 1/10th on their rig and feels as happy.
> 
> I’d also like to point out (being a former orchestral musician) a musician’s hearing isn't better than anyone else. I would go as far to say it is worse in some cases due to the exposure to loud instruments. Also, I suspect very few people enjoy true “neutral sound” or “reference” sound. Maybe that’s why your friends don’t like Hifi since neutrality and uncolored presentation are synonymous with HiFi.



Very nice summary!
Regarding musicians I can't speak about their hearing, but I do trust their judgment more than others, because they have their experience with life music (I am thinking of classic and acoustic) as a reference which should allow them to better judge the quality of a system.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

surfgeorge said:


> Very nice summary!
> Regarding musicians I can't speak about their hearing, but I do trust their judgment more than others, because they have their experience with life music (I am thinking of classic and acoustic) as a reference which should allow them to better judge the quality of a system.



I should clarify. I was comparing a musician to the afore mentioned audio enthusiast who has listened and compared live music to different components and transducers. I agree someone immersed in live acoustic should be a darn good reference. At least if their tinnitus isn’t too bad.


----------



## kayLF

Hi guys! 
I’m considering buying a Mojo to use with my iPhone to drive both open-backs and IEM’s, however, I also really like the idea of using solely a DAP for portable use — does anyone have any suggestions for DAP’s (~$1000 and under) that would be comparable to the Mojo? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## wellers73

kayLF said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m considering buying a Mojo to use with my iPhone to drive both open-backs and IEM’s, however, I also really like the idea of using solely a DAP for portable use — does anyone have any suggestions for DAP’s (~$1000 and under) that would be comparable to the Mojo?
> 
> Thanks so much!



The general consensus seems to be that nothing really compares to the Mojo.


----------



## Pentagonal (Jul 23, 2019)

kayLF said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m considering buying a Mojo to use with my iPhone to drive both open-backs and IEM’s, however, I also really like the idea of using solely a DAP for portable use — does anyone have any suggestions for DAP’s (~$1000 and under) that would be comparable to the Mojo?
> 
> Thanks so much!


I've been using my Mojo with an iPhone X running iOS 13 Beta and this cable: http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html (Meenova on eBay). It works without the CCK and sounds amazing, particularly when the Cellular RF radio, Wi-Fi, and Bluetooth are turned off in Airplane Mode and the phone in Low Power mode). _Seriously_ good!

I also have a ferrite core on my Etymotic ER4S headphone cable going into the Mojo next to the plug. I'm using Tidal (offline) to get this sound quality. It's hard to get all of that in a DAP as well as the engineering of the Mojo, unless you go with Mojo+Poly.


----------



## Deftone

kayLF said:


> Hi guys!
> I’m considering buying a Mojo to use with my iPhone to drive both open-backs and IEM’s, however, I also really like the idea of using solely a DAP for portable use — does anyone have any suggestions for DAP’s (~$1000 and under) that would be comparable to the Mojo?
> 
> Thanks so much!



You'll have to pay more than $1000


----------



## DavidW

Mojo and Poly together are not much more than your $1000 limit. They’re integrated and work well together (and sound fantastic). I highly recommend that combo.


----------



## Cric

JaZZ said:


> I just found a dedicated digital cable available in 25 cm. (The one you linked would work as well.)


Hello,

Just to report that the digital cable found by @JaZZ works and makes a perfect combo with FiiO X3.
Mojo seems to be cooler too (COAX out -> COAX in)!


----------



## joshnor713

DavidW said:


> Mojo and Poly together are not much more than your $1000 limit. They’re integrated and work well together (and sound fantastic). I highly recommend that combo.



I 2nd this. Although the Poly is expensive, the combo rivals DAPs that cost more.


----------



## brucegill

I’ve been considering one of these but can only stretch to a used one. That’s about £250-£280. 

If portability isn’t that important to me, would I be better going for a Schiit Magni 3 and a Modi 3? Comes in about the same price. 

I’m still not 100% sure if a Mojo can be charged and used at the same time, and the battery aspect might not be the best option for me.


----------



## jarnopp

brucegill said:


> I’ve been considering one of these but can only stretch to a used one. That’s about £250-£280.
> 
> If portability isn’t that important to me, would I be better going for a Schiit Magni 3 and a Modi 3? Comes in about the same price.
> 
> I’m still not 100% sure if a Mojo can be charged and used at the same time, and the battery aspect might not be the best option for me.



It can, but should not as a best practice. It will limit battery life (not the official Chord position, but what I believe from many testimonials and the obvious additional heat generated when operated like this). If you can use it charged but not plugged in, it will work as a home unit with the bonus of being portable if needed. Otherwise, you could remove the battery and it will work plugged in all the time, but depending on your use (feeding an amp or driving headphones) there may not be enough current for harder loads. And you would lose on the go capability.


----------



## brucegill

Thanks for the info! 

Will be driving some 250ohm BD770 headphone only.


----------



## miketlse

brucegill said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Will be driving some 250ohm BD770 headphone only.


Mojo can drive those easily.


----------



## brucegill

I guess I just need to work out what will get me the best sound then, Mojo or Schitt. It will be all from Spotify (just trying Tidal now) via laptop or phone at the moment... may get a Phono amp to use my record player when space allows.


----------



## kayLF

Thanks, guys! 
I just purchased a used Mojo... and for now will be using it with an LG V30 that I use strictly for streaming Tidal / Spotify offline (while in airplane mode).

Sorry for all the beginner questions, but: what cables will I need, will I need shielding (my iPhone may still be nearby), will I need something like a Jitterbug, and will I need to play music through USB Player Pro or something similar? (And is this even possible with streaming offline - if not, is there an alternative way?) 

Any info at all would be so helpful & appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## miketlse

kayLF said:


> Thanks, guys!
> I just purchased a used Mojo... and for now will be using it with an LG V30 that I use strictly for streaming Tidal / Spotify offline (while in airplane mode).
> 
> Sorry for all the beginner questions, but: what cables will I need, will I need shielding (my iPhone may still be nearby), will I need something like a Jitterbug, and will I need to play music through USB Player Pro or something similar? (And is this even possible with streaming offline - if not, is there an alternative way?)
> ...


Welcome to the club.
Some of us have stayed on the mojo thread since the early days, 3 years ago, so memories permitting we can remember many of the regular questions/answers, and are glad to help.
I bought my mojo ex-demo and it is still working fine, so hopefully you will have no issues.
As a start point for you, I suggest read post #3 because a lot of user experiences and solutions were recorded there, so you could find some interesting info that triggers further questions.


----------



## Devodonaldson

kayLF said:


> Thanks, guys!
> I just purchased a used Mojo... and for now will be using it with an LG V30 that I use strictly for streaming Tidal / Spotify offline (while in airplane mode).
> 
> Sorry for all the beginner questions, but: what cables will I need, will I need shielding (my iPhone may still be nearby), will I need something like a Jitterbug, and will I need to play music through USB Player Pro or something similar? (And is this even possible with streaming offline - if not, is there an alternative way?)
> ...


Your iPhone will be a better Tidal player than the v30 as witcios you will get bit-perfect playback via the lightning port. All audio from tidal app will go through Android SRC and will end up 16/48 to the DAC. I hear the difference myself. I bought a used iPhone 7 JUST to be used as a transport for offline tidal playback to my mojo and other DACs. UAPP is online streaming only.


----------



## ZappaMan

Is qobuz different from tidal, in the sense that I cannot play music direct from iPhone, via lighting, to mojo?

I know in the past we had to use specific apps, like neutron


----------



## Amberlamps

ZappaMan said:


> Is qobuz different from tidal, in the sense that I cannot play music direct from iPhone, via lighting, to mojo?
> 
> I know in the past we had to use specific apps, like neutron



No, qobuz should work over the lightning cable, if it's connected to mojo.


----------



## ZappaMan

Does anyone have the solution for this:

Airplay via qobuz say to poly. Album finishes or I pause it for a while. The airplay connection drops because it’s not in use, it’s irritating


----------



## Amberlamps

Could be going into power saving mode since your not streaming.

Try resetting the network settings on your phone, settings - general - resets, pick that one and select the network reset, you will have to re-add your wifi details again.

Or try holding the home and power button down, it's a hard shutdown of the iphone and can clear glitches like this.


----------



## surfgeorge

Just need to share a curious observation. I‘ve had the Mojo for over a year and it‘s fair to say it transformed my musical experiences.

I started with headphones but am now using mainly IEMs and a few weeks ago I received some used Astell & Kern T8iE MKII
I have the Mojo stacked with the HiBy R3.
I listened to this combo happily with a Shanling L2 cable but today wanted to compare it with the HiBy 3,5mm coax cable.

And suddenly I got a hiss! Faint but clearly audible. And I figured out that this hiss vanished when I connected the Mojo to the R3 with the Shanlibg cable, but not with the coax.

The hiss seems to be RF from the R3, even if I move it 1/2m away I get it, but only when the R3 is on.

Anyway, the Shanling L2 solved it.
Amazing sound from that package with the T8iE!!!!


----------



## kayLF

Devodonaldson said:


> Your iPhone will be a better Tidal player than the v30 as witcios you will get bit-perfect playback via the lightning port. All audio from tidal app will go through Android SRC and will end up 16/48 to the DAC. I hear the difference myself. I bought a used iPhone 7 JUST to be used as a transport for offline tidal playback to my mojo and other DACs. UAPP is online streaming only.




Thanks for this!! So, with my iPhone, would I only need a cable like this?: 

Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014VGHG0U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_BCCpDbE7KQH81

I’ve heard others say they prefer Coax to USB - is there a way to connect coax to iPhone? 

Also, using my iPhone as a tidal player... I presume I won’t need to install anything extra to stream through since it’s not Android? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Devodonaldson

kayLF said:


> Thanks for this!! So, with my iPhone, would I only need a cable like this?:
> 
> Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014VGHG0U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_BCCpDbE7KQH81
> 
> ...


Or JUST this cable, no CCK MeloAudio 90 Degreee Right Angle DAC AMP HiFi OTG Cable to Micro USB Compatible with iOS Devices，PHA-1, PHA-2, PHA-3, Chord Electronics Mojo, Hugo 6 Inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PM3V2KT/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_9HCpDb5BWKG43


----------



## kayLF

Devodonaldson said:


> Or JUST this cable, no CCK MeloAudio 90 Degreee Right Angle DAC AMP HiFi OTG Cable to Micro USB Compatible with iOS Devices，PHA-1, PHA-2, PHA-3, Chord Electronics Mojo, Hugo 6 Inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PM3V2KT/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_9HCpDb5BWKG43



Oh perfect, thank you thank you!!


----------



## Devodonaldson

kayLF said:


> Oh perfect, thank you thank you!!


Granted, I don't know if you're stacking, but a case and 3m dual lock works great


----------



## Daniel Johnston

kayLF said:


> Thanks for this!! So, with my iPhone, would I only need a cable like this?:
> 
> Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014VGHG0U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_BCCpDbE7KQH81
> 
> ...



Don't forget about the iPod touch. Smaller and thinner than an iPhone. It doesn't have all the extra cellular/GPS and other bits you don't need. And, in a pinch, still has an audio jack.


----------



## Devodonaldson

kayLF said:


> Thanks for this!! So, with my iPhone, would I only need a cable like this?:
> 
> Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014VGHG0U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_BCCpDbE7KQH81
> 
> ...


No coax from iPhone. You get 16/44, and 24/96 for the Masters files. That will work, or a lightning to micro USB cable if you plan to stack


----------



## ThatStKildaGuy

Question, please.

If I supposedly purchased a Japanese 70's FM Tuner like a Pioneer/Marantz/Kenwood

Could I connect its RCA output to a Mojo coax input? Would the signal be compatible and/or strong enough?

Lastly, does a cable exist?

Cheers


----------



## miketlse

ScuseMe said:


> Question, please.
> 
> If I supposedly purchased a Japanese 70's FM Tuner like a Pioneer/Marantz/Kenwood
> 
> ...


The Mojo coax input is digital, so if you are referring to a tuner analogue output RCA socket, the answer is no.
If you are referring to a tuner digital output RCA socket, then @Rob Watts is the best person to advise, because your tuner will predate the SPDIF standard, which the Mojo uses.
If instead you bought a 80's FM tuner with optical output, then you should be ok to connect it to the Mojo optical input.
Hope this helps.


----------



## GreenBow

ScuseMe said:


> Question, please.
> 
> If I supposedly purchased a Japanese 70's FM Tuner like a Pioneer/Marantz/Kenwood
> 
> ...



RCA out is analogue. All inputs to Mojo are digital. ………. No you can't.


----------



## ThatStKildaGuy

Excellent. Thanks for the quick response regarding my question.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> RCA out is analogue. All inputs to Mojo are digital. ………. No you can't.


RCA is a standard type of plug/socket, but it can be used for analogue or digital signals.
https://forums.tomsguide.com/threads/how-to-configure-s-pdif-coaxial-rca-to-5-1.333698/


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> RCA is a standard type of plug/socket, but it can be used for analogue or digital signals.
> https://forums.tomsguide.com/threads/how-to-configure-s-pdif-coaxial-rca-to-5-1.333698/



Yes I know. The coaxial output on my DAB radio is RCA.


----------



## BzzzzzT (Jul 31, 2019)

My Mojo has develop some not so low level static noise. Does anyone know a fix or the component responsible for the constant static noise. I think I remember reading that this was a problem. It sounds like maybe a transistor to me. This is my 2nd mojo in two years so I am not wasting any money on it besides buying a component to fix it. I'm done. I don't mind de-soldering a bad SMD component. My O scope is acting up otherwise I would try and find whats wrong. I love this DAC, but it has been unreliable for me so I'm not willing to invest much more into it.


----------



## miketlse

BzzzzzT said:


> My Mojo has develop some not so low level static noise. Does anyone know a fix or the component responsible for the constant static noise. I think I remember reading that this was a problem. It sounds like maybe a transistor to me. This is my 2nd mojo in two years so I am not wasting any money on it besides buying a component to fix it. I'm done. I don't mind de-soldering a bad SMD component. My O scope is acting up otherwise I would try and find whats wrong. I love this DAC, but it has been unreliable for me so I'm not willing to invest much more into it.


Maybe an output capacitor has failed. @Rob Watts any thoughts?


----------



## BzzzzzT

I figured out kinda what was wrong. The battery swelled and appears to have damaged something on the board (will dispose of the battery properly). Chord already graciously replaced my first Mojo (same problem). I am going to call this a loss and move onto something else. I don't think the Mojo battery could handle being a dedicated computer DAC. I did not have the money for the Hugo so I attempted to make the Mojo my dedicated DAC. I don't think the battery could take it.


----------



## adeseaso (Jul 31, 2019)

My condolences.

I love Chord but feel the desktop solution at the $1k mark or below is missing in the lineup.

I found an open box RME ADI-2 DAC a few weeks ago at a good enough price to try and it's an immense upgrade to a Mojo or Hugo 1, as much as I've enjoyed the Mojo and Hugo 1 it's a "hearing your music for the first time again" kind of detail difference. I'll just stick to the RME for a few years and see if Chord wants to compete in the reasonably priced desktop category. I'm sure the Qutest and a good HPA is at the same level and possibly better, but that's too many boxes and too much money just to get rid of the battery power.


----------



## BzzzzzT

adeseaso said:


> My condolences.
> 
> I love Chord but feel the desktop solution at the $1k mark or below is missing in the lineup.
> 
> I found an open box RME ADI-2 DAC a few weeks ago at a good enough price to try and it's an immense upgrade to a Mojo or Hugo 1, as much as I've enjoyed the Mojo and Hugo 1 it's a "hearing your music for the first time again" kind of detail difference. I'll just stick to the RME for a few years and see if Chord wants to compete in the reasonably priced desktop category. I'm sure the Qutest and a good HPA is at the same level and possibly better, but that's too many boxes and too much money just to get rid of the battery power.



Thanks for the recommendation. I will definitely check out the RME ADI-2! 

I totally agree that Chord needs a good standalone DAC that competes in the $500 - 1k range! No more batteries for me!


----------



## CrazyAlarmClock

Hello!  Assistance is required, the ATSAM3UCB-AU microcontroller, which is responsible for the usb connection, burned down (burned due to self-unscrewing of the screws holding the board and the closing of these controller legs).  Need firmware from the working body, dump the flash area and the eeprom area


----------



## jarnopp

BzzzzzT said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I will definitely check out the RME ADI-2!
> 
> I totally agree that Chord needs a good standalone DAC that competes in the $500 - 1k range! No more batteries for me!



Have you tried your Mojo without the battery and plugged in?  As a desktop dac that may work and it hours the pressure from th swollen battery, your Mojo may sound ok.


----------



## Deftone (Jul 31, 2019)

BzzzzzT said:


> I figured out kinda what was wrong. The battery swelled and appears to have damaged something on the board (will dispose of the battery properly). Chord already graciously replaced my first Mojo (same problem). I am going to call this a loss and move onto something else. I don't think the Mojo battery could handle being a dedicated computer DAC. I did not have the money for the Hugo so I attempted to make the Mojo my dedicated DAC. I don't think the battery could take it.



My mojo needed a  battery replacement but it's out of warranty so instead of buying my friends mojo that's up for sale I decided to grab a dragonfly cobalt for portable use, I don't have to worry about batteries and charging that way.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> My mojo needed a  battery replacement but it's out of warranty so instead of buying my friends mojo that's up for sale I decided to grab a dragonfly cobalt for portable use, I don't have to worry about batteries and charging that way.



How does it sound?

BTW, you can get a battery in the US for $75 shipped, and the replacement is easy.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

On a serious note, how frequent is the battery swelling? I know that problems are more frequently reported on online forums than none, However, I'm curious if there is an actual percentage failure. Thanks.


----------



## Deftone

Daniel Johnston said:


> On a serious note, how frequent is the battery swelling? I know that problems are more frequently reported on online forums than none, However, I'm curious if there is an actual percentage failure. Thanks.



I think the swelling occurs when people play and charge from red often, it will get quite hot this way and the battery will start to swell after being hot for long periods of time. Batteries don't like being hot or cold so it's best to try to keep them close to room temperature for maximum capacity and overall health. Many people won't know unless they open their Mojo.


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> How does it sound?
> 
> BTW, you can get a battery in the US for $75 shipped, and the replacement is easy.



I was surprised how good it sounds coming straight from Mojo, Its too early to say if i think it's better just yet. 

I could have purchased a new battery that's true but I've owned one since launch and I just wanted a change, also feels good not having to charge an extra device most nights, you can just pick up and go anytime and also don't need to worry about battery running out when your really enjoying the music.


----------



## x RELIC x

Deftone said:


> I think the swelling occurs when people play and charge from red often, it will get quite hot this way and the battery will start to swell after being hot for long periods of time. Batteries don't like being hot or cold so it's best to try to keep them close to room temperature for maximum capacity and overall health. Many people won't know unless they open their Mojo.



Not just heat, but the simple fact that it's plugged in for extended periods of time and topped up above 4.10V per cel consistently is very stressful for any lithium battery. Hugo2's desktop mode avoids this. And I'm not talking about dangerous overcharging above 4.20 V per cel.


----------



## analogmusic

Agreed. The advice I got from Apple was do not use and charge an iPhone at the same time

So that’s what I do with my Mojo now


----------



## adeseaso (Aug 1, 2019)

I don't find the charging separate from listening to be much of an annoyance, it's more a feeling of "why am I cycling a (-n expensive) battery with limited lifespan when 99% of my listening takes place in the quiet of my home?".

I used to buy "because battery power sounds better", but along came the RME and showed me that all of my past devices that sounded bad form a SMPS were poorly engineered, it's not off the wall power that is the problem. The RMEs stand out quality vs the Mojo and Hugo is precisely less noise and distortion, from a SMPS. And seeing that the Qutest measures better still means that Chord sits on all the pieces needed to make a truly excellent Mojo 2 TT equivalent with SMPS, should they choose to go that route. I would be very excited about such a product.


----------



## miketlse

Daniel Johnston said:


> On a serious note, how frequent is the battery swelling? I know that problems are more frequently reported on online forums than none, However, I'm curious if there is an actual percentage failure. Thanks.


Chord have shipped 100,000+ Mojos so the current percentage failure rate will still be low.
Read the early posts on this thread, and I think it becomes clear that Chord had requested the battery manufacturer to design/supply a battery that had a predicted design life of 10 years.
At the time I expected that to mean that there should be few, if any, battery failures for many years, so I was surprised when the posts about swollen batteries started to appear after so few years.
I can only assume that the battery manufacturers predictive life model, does not 100% accurately match the use cases of all Mojo owners.

Over the 3+ years lifetime of this thread, some suggestions for minimizing the risk factors have evolved, including post #38994.
Charging from red, and listening at the same time will maximise the temperature, so try and avoid this use case.


----------



## surfgeorge

miketlse said:


> I can only assume that the battery manufacturers predictive life model, does not 100% accurately match the use cases of all Mojo owners.



I work for a company that's into battery development and testing for cars, and I can confirm that the industry is still learning about the aging charcteristics of batteries.
Standard testing was for loss of capacity over cycles under controlled conditions and different temperatures, and this number of cycles was stated as battery life.
These tests are done rather fast, say with 1C charge/discharge, so a 1000 cycles would be less than 2 months continuous testing.

Experience has now shown that exposing LiPo batteries to elevated temperatures can decrease their lifetime significantly, independent from cycles.
That's why car batteries now are conditioned to moderate temperatures even when the car is parked. In winter they are heated, in summer they are cooled.

Considering that the Mojo gets pretty warm when permanently charged and used, this would be an explanation for premature aging of the battery.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

miketlse said:


> Chord have shipped 100,000+ Mojos so the current percentage failure rate will still be low.
> Read the early posts on this thread, and I think it becomes clear that Chord had requested the battery manufacturer to design/supply a battery that had a predicted design life of 10 years.
> At the time I expected that to mean that there should be few, if any, battery failures for many years, so I was surprised when the posts about swollen batteries started to appear after so few years.
> I can only assume that the battery manufacturers predictive life model, does not 100% accurately match the use cases of all Mojo owners.
> ...



Thanks. I read most of not all the thread. I use the poly some days for a few hours as a desktop setup. Some days I use it as a dlna server. And often I use it as a portable Roon endpoint. When it’s dlna server or on the desktop, I usually plug it in at yellow. 

I was more reaching for a percentage of failure “in the wild”. There’s probably a higher concentration of failure reports on this thread.


----------



## chimney189

Good day everyone,
I'm thinking of upgrading my DragonFly Red and a used Mojo is the only sub-$500 AMP/DAC that I can think of.
*Can any give me a comparison between these units? Sound differences? I'm hoping to get a wider soundstage and more bass physicality with an upgrade.*

It's either the Mojo or ALO CV5, which would cost more..

Thanks!


----------



## miketlse

Daniel Johnston said:


> I was more reaching for a percentage of failure “in the wild”. There’s probably a higher concentration of failure reports on this thread.



The only people who might have the best guesstimate of the total number, is Chord support - but from reading this thread, not all owners with failed batteries do bother to contact Chord, so even they do not have the full picture.

To me it feels like at most there have been a few dozen reports in this thread of swollen batteries - maybe I accidently underestimate so let's say the total for this thread is 100. That means a failure rate of 100 in 100,000 shipped units = 0.1%
This 100 does not include owners on head-fi who do not post about failures, or owners who never visit head-fi, so for arguments sake, lets introduce a contingency and multiply the 100 * 10 to include them. That means a failure rate of 1000 in 100,000 shipped units = 1%, so 99% of the shipped batteries are still OK
Even if that 1000 failures is still an underestimate by a further factor of 5, so that the real failure rate is 5000 in 100,000 shipped units = 5%, the vast majority of shipped batteries are still OK.

I think it was reported that the head-fi forum contains the most active discussion threads relating to Chord, so they probably do contain a high percentage of the reported battery failures.
Overall this explains the rationale behind my earlier comment 'the current percentage failure rate will still be low' - if for every failed battery reported in this thread, there are another 49 failed batteries worldwide, you will still only have a worst case failure rate of only 5%. I honestly believe that 49 is a large overestimate.

Unfortunately when some owners experience failed batteries, they understandably get frustrated and emotive, and then sometimes write posts implying that most (ie over 50%) owners experience battery issues - which just then scares other owners, or potential owners.

Hope this explains where I am coming from with my thoughts.


----------



## miketlse

surfgeorge said:


> I work for a company that's into battery development and testing for cars, and I can confirm that the industry is still learning about the aging charcteristics of batteries.
> Standard testing was for loss of capacity over cycles under controlled conditions and different temperatures, and this number of cycles was stated as battery life.
> These tests are done rather fast, say with 1C charge/discharge, so a 1000 cycles would be less than 2 months continuous testing.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's interesting feedback.
Does suggest that the battery lifetime estimates that the manufacturer provided in good faith to Chord, when the battery was first designed approx 5 years ago, might be different if the battery was designed today with the most up to date battery aging models.
That is the relentless march of time, and the ever increasing knowledge, about how to design components.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

miketlse said:


> The only people who might have the best guesstimate of the total number, is Chord support - but from reading this thread, not all owners with failed batteries do bother to contact Chord, so even they do not have the full picture.
> 
> To me it feels like at most there have been a few dozen reports in this thread of swollen batteries - maybe I accidently underestimate so let's say the total for this thread is 100. That means a failure rate of 100 in 100,000 shipped units = 0.1%
> This 100 does not include owners on head-fi who do not post about failures, or owners who never visit head-fi, so for arguments sake, lets introduce a contingency and multiply the 100 * 10 to include them. That means a failure rate of 1000 in 100,000 shipped units = 1%, so 99% of the shipped batteries are still OK
> ...



Thanks. I appreciate your thoughts. I wasn’t really expecting a response from Chord with specific stats. In today’s litigious environment, major companies need to be careful with what they post. I get it. 

There is always a certain paranoia after reading about battery related issues. Personally I’m not too concerned. I use the polymojo and enjoy it. I’ve only had one swollen battery in my plethora of devices. It was a battery pack of a Nikon J1 camera. 

I know Rob Watts has chimed in more than once on the mojo battery and keeping it plugged in constantly.


----------



## adeseaso

chimney189 said:


> Good day everyone,
> I'm thinking of upgrading my DragonFly Red and a used Mojo is the only sub-$500 AMP/DAC that I can think of.
> *Can any give me a comparison between these units? Sound differences? I'm hoping to get a wider soundstage and more bass physicality with an upgrade.*
> 
> ...



I don't mean this as a snide remark at all but it sounds like you want a lesser DAC than the Mojo. As you reduce distortion the sound stage tends to narrow down a bit and depth perception increases. Distortion adds a certain 'structure' to the sound that makes the sound stage appear wider and it's also very beneficial if you want bass slam. Some (a lot of?) people like this, and they will probably not like the Mojo.

The Mojo is also a bit rolled off at both extremes, I haven't heard the Red but relative to all other DACs I've heard in both directions in cost the Mojo is among the leaner, bass wise. 

Think of Mojo more as the lowest cost entry into the Chord timbre that comes with the WTA filtering. They sound different to other DACs, it's as if the music is cut from a slightly different cloth, one that to me and many others sound a bit more organic than the competition. Combine that quality with a nicely rolled off and comfortable filter and you get the very smooth and enjoyable Mojo. It's great, but for bass I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## chimney189

adeseaso said:


> I don't mean this as a snide remark at all but it sounds like you want a lesser DAC than the Mojo. As you reduce distortion the sound stage tends to narrow down a bit and depth perception increases. Distortion adds a certain 'structure' to the sound that makes the sound stage appear wider and it's also very beneficial if you want bass slam. Some (a lot of?) people like this, and they will probably not like the Mojo.
> 
> The Mojo is also a bit rolled off at both extremes, I haven't heard the Red but relative to all other DACs I've heard in both directions in cost the Mojo is among the leaner, bass wise.
> 
> Think of Mojo more as the lowest cost entry into the Chord timbre that comes with the WTA filtering. They sound different to other DACs, it's as if the music is cut from a slightly different cloth, one that to me and many others sound a bit more organic than the competition. Combine that quality with a nicely rolled off and comfortable filter and you get the very smooth and enjoyable Mojo. It's great, but for bass I'd look elsewhere.



I appreciate the honesty. I just bought one so I'll be able to test it out and hear the results. I was also looking at the ALO Continental CV5.


----------



## surfgeorge

chimney189 said:


> I appreciate the honesty. I just bought one so I'll be able to test it out and hear the results. I was also looking at the ALO Continental CV5.



Congratulations!
If you do not find the soundstage to be better, then I'd think your headphones or earphones might be the limiting factor, since the Mojo has very good, especially very deep soundstage.
And in terms of bass, the Mojo has the power to drive and control all IEMs and most headphones, which is a good start.
Looking forward to your impressions!

Oh, and if you have a good stereo system ge an adapter to connect the Mojo and listen to it through your system. I was blown away by the soundstage. My living room wall vanished acoustically.


----------



## miketlse

chimney189 said:


> I appreciate the honesty. I just bought one so I'll be able to test it out and hear the results. I was also looking at the ALO Continental CV5.


Here is the post where Rob explains the trade-off between focus and sound stage width.
The Mojo will provide a flat but detailed bass response, so it will reproduce the bass that was in the original recording.
Other dacs/amps/headphones can introduce bass boost by nature of their design - so if you like the level of detail provided by the Mojo, but want more bass, then maybe use a music player app that can apply frequency equalisation to the music first, or explore alternative headphones with a stronger bass response.


----------



## chimney189

surfgeorge said:


> Congratulations!
> If you do not find the soundstage to be better, then I'd think your headphones or earphones might be the limiting factor, since the Mojo has very good, especially very deep soundstage.
> And in terms of bass, the Mojo has the power to drive and control all IEMs and most headphones, which is a good start.
> Looking forward to your impressions!
> ...



I'm using the Audio-Technica ATH ADX-5000 specifically for this which is actually known for its holographic sound-stage. I think I'm safe in this regard.


----------



## Deftone

adeseaso said:


> I don't mean this as a snide remark at all but it sounds like you want a lesser DAC than the Mojo. As you reduce distortion the sound stage tends to narrow down a bit and depth perception increases. Distortion adds a certain 'structure' to the sound that makes the sound stage appear wider and it's also very beneficial if you want bass slam. Some (a lot of?) people like this, and they will probably not like the Mojo.
> 
> The Mojo is also a bit rolled off at both extremes, I haven't heard the Red but relative to all other DACs I've heard in both directions in cost the Mojo is among the leaner, bass wise.
> 
> Think of Mojo more as the lowest cost entry into the Chord timbre that comes with the WTA filtering. They sound different to other DACs, it's as if the music is cut from a slightly different cloth, one that to me and many others sound a bit more organic than the competition. Combine that quality with a nicely rolled off and comfortable filter and you get the very smooth and enjoyable Mojo. It's great, but for bass I'd look elsewhere.



Hugo 2 has lower distortion than mojo but the sound stage Is larger, if what you said is true then shouldn't hugo2s stage be even smaller than mojo? It's the opposite.


----------



## chimney189

I can see how people might look at measurements and start coming to conclusions... but until one listens to the unit then I don't think that the measurements mean much. Everyone's hearing is on different level.


----------



## Totoxio

Deftone said:


> Hugo 2 has lower distortion than mojo but the sound stage Is larger, if what you said is true then shouldn't hugo2s stage be even smaller than mojo? It's the opposite.


This is what Mr. Rob Watts says about the subject: "5. Sound-stage placement focus. Fairly obvious - the more sharply focused the image the better. But - when sound-stage placement gets more accurately focused, the perception of width will shrink, as a blurred image creates an artificial impression of more width. Small signal non-linearity, transient timing and phase linearity contribute to this."

The complete post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/#post-12457933


----------



## rkt31 (Aug 2, 2019)

Headphones are not ideal for stereo imaging except binaural recordings. Lesser the cross talk between two channels as in chord dacs, more you get the effect of depth, means lesser soundstage width 'on headphones'. On other dacs there is less channel separation ( due to less micro details and less stereo depth cues)  which is like crossfeed in headphones so you feel soundstage more in front hence feel of wider soundstage. So chord dacs giving impression of lesser soundstage width is due to peculiarity of headphone listening where sound to right and left ear is totally seperated means left ear can't listen what right ear is getting. No wonder adding X feed to mojo through player or in Hugo 2 with inbuilt cross feed, improves soundstage width (albeit in a better way than more cross talk in other dacs) 'during headphone listening' . Now coming to why Hugo 2 has more soundstage width than mojo. One more factor for more soundstage width perception is treble extension . More treble extension gives the impression of more soundstage width. That's the reason hugo2, Dave tt2 have even better soundstage width and along with depth perception than mojo. With speakers this effect is lesser as compared to headphones.


----------



## maxsol

x RELIC x said:


> The Mojo can not run without the battery. You need to take it to an authorized Chord dealer for a battery replacement (or ship it in) is the statement from Chord. I believe the cost for battery replacement would be in the ballpark of the Hugo replacement at $60 (not a confirmed price for the Mojo).



Yes It can! It's easy to open the Mojo and unplug the battery - and even take it out. Then just use it as a desktop DAC with both the power USB cable and USB data cable connected. I use two different USB cables in two different USB ports in the Laptop. Put the Mojo on a Gel pack (from the freezer) wrapped in a piece of cloth (Don't put the Mojo directly on the gel pack!). Now everything is nice and cool


----------



## damorgue

x RELIC x said:


> The Mojo can not run without the battery. You need to take it to an authorized Chord dealer for a battery replacement (or ship it in) is the statement from Chord. I believe the cost for battery replacement would be in the ballpark of the Hugo replacement at $60 (not a confirmed price for the Mojo).





miketlse said:


> 4.Chord do supply spare batteries to dealers, so that they can install the new battery for you. A big constraint is that couriers and postal services do not like transporting individual lithium batteries to domestic properties, so usually require tracked and insured shipping. This does bump the cost of a battery up, but even so *it should not be north of $100*



Just to make things a bit clearer in case someone entertains the idea of buying a replacement battery from Chord.The price of the battery from mojo most certainly is north of 100$, without installation or such service. I agree with you that it shouldn't, but it is.

Would still be great if someone had a mojo with a battery pre-swelling so we could check if we could get a sub $100 battery replacement, maybe even any regular $5-10 one of similar spec:
https://hobbyking.com/en_us/quanum-fpv-headset-battery-7-4v-1500mah-3c.html?wrh_pdp=7&___store=en_us
https://hobbyking.com/en_us/turnigy-1000mah-2s-20c-lipo-pack.html?wrh_pdp=7&___store=en_us


----------



## Deftone

You can use mojo without a battery and should have a perfect fine power output for iems but it will squeal for some reason, I couldn't get this to go away.


----------



## miketlse

damorgue said:


> Just to make things a bit clearer in case someone entertains the idea of buying a replacement battery from Chord.The price of the battery from mojo most certainly is north of 100$, without installation or such service. I agree with you that it shouldn't, but it is.
> 
> Would still be great if someone had a mojo with a battery pre-swelling so we could check if we could get a sub $100 battery replacement, maybe even any regular $5-10 one of similar spec:
> https://hobbyking.com/en_us/quanum-fpv-headset-battery-7-4v-1500mah-3c.html?wrh_pdp=7&___store=en_us
> https://hobbyking.com/en_us/turnigy-1000mah-2s-20c-lipo-pack.html?wrh_pdp=7&___store=en_us


Here you are - battery replacement within the EU. https://artsexcellence.com/chord-mojo-batterij-reparatie.html?___store=ae_en&___from_store=ae_nl
https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-replacement-battery-service.html
After nearly four years of this threads existence, no one has succeeded in identifying any $10 batteries that contain the same battery management circuitry as was included within the Chord battery pack. Good luck to you if you want to continue your search, but you will spend years engaged in an ultimately fruitless search.


----------



## damorgue

miketlse said:


> Here you are - battery replacement within the EU. https://artsexcellence.com/chord-mojo-batterij-reparatie.html?___store=ae_en&___from_store=ae_nl
> https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-replacement-battery-service.html
> After nearly four years of this threads existence, no one has succeeded in identifying any $10 batteries that contain the same battery management circuitry as was included within the Chord battery pack. Good luck to you if you want to continue your search, but you will spend years engaged in an ultimately fruitless search.



The bms isn't in the batterypack itself in the Mojo though, right? Frankly, the stock Mojo doesn't have a working bms solution, or else this wouldn't happen, so it seems like a pointless endeavor either way. If possible the bms should be replaced, but since I believe it is integrated into the PCB it will be hard. Probably not worth it with so many other functional DACs out there from more reputable manufacturers.


----------



## dontfeedphils

damorgue said:


> Probably not worth it with so many other functional DACs out there from more reputable manufacturers.



Axe to grind, eh?


----------



## x RELIC x

maxsol said:


> Yes It can! It's easy to open the Mojo and unplug the battery - and even take it out. Then just use it as a desktop DAC with both the power USB cable and USB data cable connected. I use two different USB cables in two different USB ports in the Laptop. Put the Mojo on a Gel pack (from the freezer) wrapped in a piece of cloth (Don't put the Mojo directly on the gel pack!). Now everything is nice and cool





damorgue said:


> Just to make things a bit clearer in case someone entertains the idea of buying a replacement battery from Chord.The price of the battery from mojo most certainly is north of 100$, without installation or such service. I agree with you that it shouldn't, but it is.
> 
> Would still be great if someone had a mojo with a battery pre-swelling so we could check if we could get a sub $100 battery replacement, maybe even any regular $5-10 one of similar spec:
> https://hobbyking.com/en_us/quanum-fpv-headset-battery-7-4v-1500mah-3c.html?wrh_pdp=7&___store=en_us
> https://hobbyking.com/en_us/turnigy-1000mah-2s-20c-lipo-pack.html?wrh_pdp=7&___store=en_us



Good grief, you quote a post from 2.5 years ago before anyone knew the remote possibility of using Mojo without a battery.

Still, as @Deftone alludes to previously, it’s not the way it was designed and there may be issues with dynamics or other unknown drawbacks depending on what is hooked up to the Mojo’s output.


----------



## x RELIC x (Aug 3, 2019)

damorgue said:


> The bms isn't in the batterypack itself in the Mojo though, right? Frankly, the stock Mojo doesn't have a working bms solution, or else this wouldn't happen, so it seems like a pointless endeavor either way. If possible the bms should be replaced, but since I believe it is integrated into the PCB it will be hard. Probably not worth it with so many other functional DACs out there from more reputable manufacturers.



Take any lithium battery and leave it plugged in for months on end and you could get the same swelling. I can’t think of many portable devices that are typically used permanently plugged in. Years ago my iPod Classic died because it was permanently plugged in to a dock (swollen battery). My laptop battery died because I had it plugged in for months (swollen battery). I learned my lesson and there is solid data and recommendations from the experts to not leave lithium batteries constantly above 4.10V, or left discharged for too long.

Mojo stands for *Mo*bile *Jo*y. Use it portably and buy a proper desktop device if you want to use a desktop device.

Edit: One may be lucky and have no issues, but the risk is definitely there.


----------



## surfgeorge

damorgue said:


> Just to make things a bit clearer in case someone entertains the idea of buying a replacement battery from Chord.The price of the battery from mojo most certainly is north of 100$, without installation or such service. I agree with you that it shouldn't, but it is.
> 
> Would still be great if someone had a mojo with a battery pre-swelling so we could check if we could get a sub $100 battery replacement, maybe even any regular $5-10 one of similar spec:
> https://hobbyking.com/en_us/quanum-fpv-headset-battery-7-4v-1500mah-3c.html?wrh_pdp=7&___store=en_us
> https://hobbyking.com/en_us/turnigy-1000mah-2s-20c-lipo-pack.html?wrh_pdp=7&___store=en_us



The Mojo battery was available for about $70. It is a 2cell pack with integrated electronics. It is possible to disassemble an old battery, remove the pcb and build a new pack with cells from the market, but it is not trivial.
All this information can be found in this thread.
I think $70 is an ok price for a proprietary pack like this, but I wish it would be more easily available.


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 4, 2019)

miketlse said:


> Here you are - battery replacement within the EU. https://artsexcellence.com/chord-mojo-batterij-reparatie.html?___store=ae_en&___from_store=ae_nl
> https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-replacement-battery-service.html
> After nearly four years of this threads existence, no one has succeeded in identifying any $10 batteries that contain the same battery management circuitry as was included within the Chord battery pack. Good luck to you if you want to continue your search, but you will spend years engaged in an ultimately fruitless search.



I was hoping to be able to fit the battery from my portable DAB, in the Mojo. Or one of the same type. My DAB is a Pure PocketDAB 1500, and I have had it for fourteen years. I am not sure but I think it still holds most of the charge it did when new. Fourteen years old and still running perfectly, and on the original battery.


----------



## miketlse

GreenBow said:


> I was hoping to be able to fit the battery from my portable DAB, in the Mojo. Or one of the same type. My DAB is a Pure PocketDAB 1500, and I have had it for fourteen years. I am not sure but I think it still holds most of the charge it did when new. Fourteen years old and still running perfectly, and on the original battery.


OK, so your DAB battery is still OK, but you still need to ensure that your DAB battery works for the same voltages as the Mojo battery, and then that the DAB battery also has the same battery protection circuitry as the Mojo battery.
If your Mojo battery is still working ok, then I suggest stop worrying and wait until it stops working, before considering alternative batteries.


----------



## chimney189

Good day everyone,
I just purchased this little beast and so far it's meeting expectations other than the 4 hour charge time. >.<
*Anyhow, I'm wondering if anyone has found a different, short charging cable? The stock one is too stiff.*

Thanks!


----------



## miketlse

chimney189 said:


> Good day everyone,
> I just purchased this little beast and so far it's meeting expectations other than the 4 hour charge time. >.<
> *Anyhow, I'm wondering if anyone has found a different, short charging cable? The stock one is too stiff.*
> 
> Thanks!


What do you define as 'short'?


----------



## chimney189

The length of the stock cable seems okay to me, unless there is even shorter? =^O


----------



## chimney189 (Aug 6, 2019)

This doesn't look that bad: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PM3V2KT/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_9HCpDb5BWKG43?tag=3340693-headfi-20 -- but is there something similar with a straight, non-90 degree angle?

*Something like this, but much shorter: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07232M876/ref=sspa_dk_detail_5?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07232M876*


----------



## jarnopp

chimney189 said:


> This doesn't look that bad: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PM3V2KT/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_9HCpDb5BWKG43?tag=3340693-headfi-20 -- but is there something similar with a straight, non-90 degree angle?
> 
> *Something like this, but much shorter: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07232M876/ref=sspa_dk_detail_5?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07232M876*



Like this: https://www.amazon.com/Anker-2-Pack...usb+cable&qid=1565095075&s=electronics&sr=1-3


----------



## cirodts

I connected the mojo in line uot to a mini amp: fosi t20 and the result was very disappointing, in bluetooth you feel much better.
Why does the mojo connected to the f20 feel bad?
it's how I felt confusion in the sound.


----------



## chimney189 (Aug 8, 2019)

I connected the Mojo to my laptop (windows 10) through the USB port and when I try to play music the sound only comes from my right driver and it sounds like a low, screeching noise. *Am I doing something wrong?* My desktop amp doesn't have this issue.


I guess I might as well add in my short impression of what I've been hearing so far from the Mojo: my setup has been iPhone 6 --> Chord Mojo --> Audio-Technica ATH ADX5000. 

I think it's pretty simple to me in that the Mojo seems to highlight the sound signature of the headphone. The ADX5000 is a neutral headphone with amazing extension at both ends. The Mojo highlights these extensions and gives it the needed impact in order for notes to sustain longer. I'd go so far as to say that the Mojo could be my reference from here on out even though I have the Violectric V100 as my desktop amp. 

I'd say that I'm pretty impressed so far. I feel content, which is great. Also add that the Mojo has a ton of power to boot makes it a solid purchase for me. I bought mine for $300 used. It's also pretty cute to look at and hold.


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> I connected the mojo in line uot to a mini amp: fosi t20 and the result was very disappointing, in bluetooth you feel much better.
> Why does the mojo connected to the f20 feel bad?
> it's how I felt confusion in the sound.


Just clarifying - you connected the headphone out of the mojo, to the analogue input of the f20.


----------



## miketlse

chimney189 said:


> I connected the Mojo to my laptop (windows 10) through the USB port and when I try to play music the sound only comes from my right driver and it sounds like a low, screeching noise. *Am I doing something wrong?* My desktop amp doesn't have this issue.
> 
> 
> I guess I might as well add in my short impression of what I've been hearing so far from the Mojo: my setup has been iPhone 6 --> Chord Mojo --> Audio-Technica ATH ADX5000.
> ...


Have you installed the Chord usb drivers?


----------



## jarnopp

cirodts said:


> I connected the mojo in line uot to a mini amp: fosi t20 and the result was very disappointing, in bluetooth you feel much better.
> Why does the mojo connected to the f20 feel bad?
> it's how I felt confusion in the sound.



I think the amp is probably not that good.  But I would try connecting Mojo not in line out mode, as that may be too high an input voltage for the T20, though I can’t find any specs. Maybe try 4 clicks down from line out, or even 8 clicks, and see how you like it.


----------



## cirodts

miketlse said:


> Just clarifying - you connected the headphone out of the mojo, to the analogue input of the f20.


yes.


----------



## cirodts

jarnopp said:


> I think the amp is probably not that good.  But I would try connecting Mojo not in line out mode, as that may be too high an input voltage for the T20, though I can’t find any specs. Maybe try 4 clicks down from line out, or even 8 clicks, and see how you like it.


I'm not an expert but I find myself with your conclusion, today I try to lower the volume of the mojo in line out, and I also try to connect it to the mojo headphone output.
The t 20 despite being cheap it sounds very good in bluetooth but not with the mojo.


----------



## cirodts

jarnopp said:


> I think the amp is probably not that good.  But I would try connecting Mojo not in line out mode, as that may be too high an input voltage for the T20, though I can’t find any specs. Maybe try 4 clicks down from line out, or even 8 clicks, and see how you like it.


https://fosiaudio.com/products/t20-...h-6j4-vacuum-tubes-power-supply-by-fosi-audio


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> https://fosiaudio.com/products/t20-...h-6j4-vacuum-tubes-power-supply-by-fosi-audio


The web page says there is a user-manual.
Does the manual state the max input voltage?


----------



## chimney189

miketlse said:


> Have you installed the Chord usb drivers?



Where do I get or find this?


----------



## cirodts

I don't have the manual anymore, but today I do tests by decreasing the volume and going out with headphone output.


----------



## miketlse

chimney189 said:


> Where do I get or find this?


Right hand side of this page https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/mojo/


----------



## dakanao (Aug 8, 2019)

People who're saying the Mojo is bass light or thin sounding with the HD 650 on USB, should try out 2 Audioquest Jitterbugs placed on the 2 different USB ports that are connected to the same bus, this high speed USB isolator (https://hifimediy.com/high-speed-usb-isolator-480Mbps), and the Moon Audio Black Dragon USB cable.

Bass is thundering with impact, and everything else so smooth and natural. Just pure bliss.


----------



## headfry

I feel that many of the complaints of the Mojo - such as closed, small soundstage, poor dynamics, etc.
are due to using a lesser cable than what is needed. I actually used the charging cable for listening,
and when I bought a Curious Hugo Link a few months ago (for a very good price used), the improvement
in sound was and is a revelation! I use it in conjunction with a Jitterbug (as I did before), sound quality
is now superb and I now can appreciate my TOTL headphones and the Mojo is much better then I appreciated.


----------



## cirodts

which cable do you recommend for the mojo?


----------



## dakanao

cirodts said:


> which cable do you recommend for the mojo?


To me, the Moon Audio Black Dragon sounds the most full bodied and natural with the Mojo, due to a lot of shielding. It's a bit expensive though.


----------



## Deftone

You guys must really love a thick sound if you're trying to get the mojo even more full sounding.


----------



## Totoxio (Aug 9, 2019)

cirodts said:


> which cable do you recommend for the mojo?


I use this USB cable: https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-3-Feet-Micro-24AWG-Ferrite/dp/B002GH8OCG/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=monoprice+ferrite+micro+usb&qid=1565365650&s=gateway&sr=8-3&th=1

It is well shielded, comes with a ferrite and it's only USD 5.

I can also recommend this OTG: https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Adapt...5366032&s=gateway&sprefix=otg,aps,177&sr=8-15

I use an iFi iSilencer3.0 (a little bit better than a jitterbug, in my opinion) between the OTG and the USB cable.


----------



## dakanao (Aug 9, 2019)

Totoxio said:


> I use this USB cable: https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-3-Feet-Micro-24AWG-Ferrite/dp/B002GH8OCG/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=monoprice+ferrite+micro+usb&qid=1565365650&s=gateway&sr=8-3&th=1
> 
> It is well shielded, comes with a ferrite and it's only USD 5.
> 
> ...


I used to have this cable as well, it's great for the price, and sounds slightly smoother than the stock cable.

Doesn't the iSilencer reclock the signal, thus adding it's own distortion?


----------



## dakanao

Deftone said:


> You guys must really love a thick sound if you're trying to get the mojo even more full sounding.


To me, the Mojo stock without that gear, with USB, sounds thinner than my laptops onboard sound. More refined with better separation etc, sure, but thinner.


----------



## Totoxio

dakanao said:


> I used to have this cable as well, it's great for the price, and sounds slightly smoother than the stock cable.
> 
> Doesn't the iSilencer reclock the signal, thus adding it's own distortion?


The iSilencer has an "active noise cancellation"  filter but doesn't reclock the signal.

More information: https://ifi-audio.com/products/isilencer3-0/

Regards.


----------



## Totoxio

I am thinking of using this as the ultimate USB isolator for my Mojo:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G6UX9YG/ref=twister_B01IBEUOH0?_encoding=UTF8&th=1

It is actually a small DAC the size of a Dragonfly, but I'm interested in the optical out. It can be used as a USB to toslink converter, thus meaning galvanic isolation on the go. Has anybody used it?


----------



## miketlse

Totoxio said:


> I am thinking of using this as the ultimate USB isolator for my Mojo:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01G6UX9YG/ref=twister_B01IBEUOH0?_encoding=UTF8&th=1
> 
> It is actually a small DAC the size of a Dragonfly, but I'm interested in the optical out. It can be used as a USB to toslink converter, thus meaning galvanic isolation on the go. Has anybody used it?


I don't recall anyone else mentioning it.


----------



## Totoxio

miketlse said:


> I don't recall anyone else mentioning it.


I will buy it and report back soon.


----------



## headfry

I'm getting great results with JB + Curious Hugo Link - I'm sure there are many options
out there, let your ears decide if at all possible.


----------



## dakanao

Totoxio said:


> The iSilencer has an "active noise cancellation"  filter but doesn't reclock the signal.
> 
> More information: https://ifi-audio.com/products/isilencer3-0/
> 
> Regards.


''*REBalance®* literally rebalances the signal to address the common problem of clicks caused by jitter and distortion in USB signals. Our technology adjusts the signal to get rid of this unwanted noise.'' 

Anyway, what sonic difference have you found between the Jitterbug and iSilencer?


----------



## Totoxio (Aug 9, 2019)

dakanao said:


> ''*REBalance®* literally rebalances the signal to address the common problem of clicks caused by jitter and distortion in USB signals. Our technology adjusts the signal to get rid of this unwanted noise.''
> 
> Anyway, what sonic difference have you found between the Jitterbug and iSilencer?


Rebalance is a confusing term. iFi Audio uses a lot of catching words for marketing reasons, I think. In other sites I found that REbalance means DC offset removal (maybe just a capacitor). Other terms they use on some other products are "REgenerate" and "REclock". I think these two should mean the same, since reclocking means also regenerating the signal. But iSilencer doesn't reclock, I'm pretty sure of that.

In the brief time I had the JB, I found that the iSilencer was a little smoother, and more detailed (darker background?) but really just a little. There's an interesiting post with some comparisons here*: https://audiophilestyle.com/forums/topic/30593-group-test-usb-gadgets-aq-jitterbug-uptone-regen-ifi-iusb30-ipurifier-ipurifier2-update-on-p15…/#comments

Note: The second graph shows a comparison between Jitterbug and iPurifier v.1, which is now discontinued. The comments on the iSilencer3.0 are on page 15.

*This is on another forum, I really hope this doesn't represent a  problem with the moderators here. In that case, I'm sorry and please feel free to delete or edit this post.


----------



## Deftone

Well that's first for me I've never heard mojo sound thin no matter what its connected to or with and to top it off it's being used with a headphone that's known for its thick meaty sound, HD650.


----------



## ZappaMan

dakanao said:


> To me, the Mojo stock without that gear, with USB, sounds thinner than my laptops onboard sound. More refined with better separation etc, sure, but thinner.


Maybe your laptop is eq-Ing the sound - and its adding bass?


----------



## dakanao

ZappaMan said:


> Maybe your laptop is eq-Ing the sound - and its adding bass?


I have no DSP's actived with my onboard soundcard. But ofcourse the bass is more distorted, and can appear thicker that way


----------



## adeseaso

dakanao said:


> But ofcourse the bass is more distorted, and can appear thicker that way



Yup, my phone and laptop have more bass than the Mojo too, but it's not a good sound. 

But I don't think it's as simple as 'the Mojo is too clean for bass impact', because side by side the Hugo is such a nice upgrade in the bass department with significantly more oomph, despite also having a more extended treble that may work to skew the impression in the other direction.


----------



## dakanao

adeseaso said:


> Yup, my phone and laptop have more bass than the Mojo too, but it's not a good sound.
> 
> But I don't think it's as simple as 'the Mojo is too clean for bass impact', because side by side the Hugo is such a nice upgrade in the bass department with significantly more oomph, despite also having a more extended treble that may work to skew the impression in the other direction.


With the additional shielding gear I've bought, the bass is way more punchy than my laptops soundcard, when it's in the recording.


----------



## DjBobby

dakanao said:


> To me, the Mojo stock without that gear, with USB, sounds thinner than my laptops onboard sound. More refined with better separation etc, sure, but thinner.


Could be the output impedance. Many laptop's sound cards have a way to hight output impedance, making the bass uncontrolled and over bloated. The Mojo, with it's near zero output impedance, has much better damping control making the bass drier and compared to the laptop's sound leaner.


----------



## flyte3333 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rob Watts said:


> I have set up my APX555 so that it uses the USB via ASIO drivers, and I get exactly the same measurements on all inputs - 125 dB DR, THD and noise of 0.00017% 3v 1k 300 ohms. I have done careful jitter analysis, FFT analysis down to Mojo's -175dB noise floor, and can measure no difference whatsoever on all inputs (with the APX always grounded on the coax).



Hi @Rob Watts

Quoting an old post here about Mojo's -175dB noise floor, but this bloke is tapping Mojo and seeing noise floor rise.

As Mojo is designed to be portable, why is it so sensitive to vibrations? Mojo is running on battery here.


----------



## Rob Watts

All analogue electronics are microphonic - try doing that test to a valve/tube electronics and it will be hundreds of times worse.


----------



## flyte3333 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rob Watts said:


> All analogue electronics are microphonic - try doing that test to a valve/tube electronics and it will be hundreds of times worse.



Noted but tubes aside he did the test with his own similarly priced DAC. Link below.

Mojo seems more sensitive. And a key difference is Mojo is designed to be portable (experience vibrations) and the other is a desktop DAC (experience less vibrations).

So he raised the question about -175dB noise floor of Mojo, when it's a portable experiencing typical vibrations and the noise floor rises with gentle taps.

Somebody will bring up bias by this other designer but the measurements are shown in real-time video.

I'm a proud Hugo2 and Mojo owner. Just wondering if this is something you fixed or improved with Hugo2?


----------



## dakanao

Em2016 said:


> Hi @Rob Watts
> 
> Quoting an old post here about Mojo's -175dB noise floor, but this bloke is tapping Mojo and seeing noise floor rise.
> 
> As Mojo is designed to be portable, why is it so sensitive to vibrations? Mojo is running on battery here.



Aha, so this is the reason the Mojo would sound brighter and thinner when it got moved a little bit during my listening sessions a few months ago (it reduced a lot with a galvanic isolator I have now)


----------



## Rob Watts

No - inaudible levels of LF microphonics won't make it sound brighter.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> No - inaudible levels of LF microphonics won't make it sound brighter.



I'm a proud Hugo2 and Mojo owner. 

Just wondering if this is something you fixed or improved with Hugo2?


----------



## Rob Watts

It's a lot less with Hugo 2 - unmeasurable using FFTs. I strongly suspect that it is down to the tantalum coupling capacitors in Mojo - these have been eliminated in Hugo 2 with the digital DC servos.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> It's a lot less with Hugo 2 - unmeasurable using FFTs. I strongly suspect that it is down to the tantalum coupling capacitors in Mojo - these have been eliminated in Hugo 2 with the digital DC servos.



Thanks Rob - appreciate the transparency.

Do you still think the user reports of Mojo RFI issues are actually magnetic field issues you mentioned a long time ago?

What are your thoughts now in 2019 - I'm guessing a lot has been learnt along the way.

Hugo2 doesn't have any issues connected to a phone for me - Mojo does for me.


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes it's not RF pick-up, but the 217 Hz GSM buzz from 2G (it's the TDMA frame rate) - so it's actually direct audio pick-up. 3G and beyond do not use TDMA, so do not create audio bursts - so the problem will disappear as 2G is no longer being used or is rapidly disappearing.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> Yes it's not RF pick-up, but the 217 Hz GSM buzz from 2G (it's the TDMA frame rate) - so it's actually direct audio pick-up. 3G and beyond do not use TDMA, so do not create audio bursts - so the problem will disappear as 2G is no longer being used or is rapidly disappearing.



Genius. You're smashing these technical queries out of the ball park.

Last question - for an out of warranty Mojo where someone doesn't want to replace the dead battery - is it still your current position that Mojo should be fine with the battery disconnected, for driving headphone impedance *above 33 ohms*?


----------



## Rob Watts

Measurement wise you are absolutely fine - but some caveats - it wasn't designed for battery less operation, and I didn't do any AB listening tests. But judging from comments on this thread it seems perfectly OK to do this.


----------



## flyte3333

It's been a while since I used my Mojo at home for critical listening. Have spent more time with Hugo2 at home.

I forgot how insanely great Mojo is... Just with plain simple boring old TOSlink feeding it...

Really glad I kept Mojo. This was my entry into the @Rob Watts designed DAC/Amp world and it still kills most DAC & Headphone amps on the market, at any price (in my subjective opinion).

I don't see (hear) why Chord would be in any rush for a Mojo 2... it's still that great.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Hi,
Does anyone know what kind of IEM’s Rob Watts uses (if any) ? It would be great to know which IEM’s have a good synnergie with the mojo...
I am using mostly shure se846 and I enjoy it quite a lot. 
But the “Master”  could have another opinion...


----------



## Deftone

Pimsilveira said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know what kind of IEM’s Rob Watts uses (if any) ? It would be great to know which IEM’s have a good synnergie with the mojo...
> I am using mostly shure se846 and I enjoy it quite a lot.
> But the “Master”  could have another opinion...



I wouldnt have picked the SE846, thats a hell of a lot of treble roll off when paired with Mojo.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Deftone said:


> I wouldnt have picked the SE846, thats a hell of a lot of treble roll off when paired with Mojo.


Well, I modified one of the filters and the sound improved a lot imho...


----------



## dakanao

Pimsilveira said:


> Well, I modified one of the filters and the sound improved a lot imho...


Filter on the Mojo, or the SE846?


----------



## eduardoo

Why do I get light pink when playing DSF with Foobar?

I have chord drivers, foo_out_asio,foo_input_sacd and foo_input_dsdiff installed.  Output is chosen to be DSD:Asio:Asio Chord 1.05, Asio drivers show Asio Chord 1.05 and Asio4all v2.  Double clicking the Chord driver does not provide any further menus.  SACD setting in DSD or DSD+PCM, Dop checked or unchecked.
What else should I do?  I looked at the FAQ in the early part of this thread but don't see some of those menu items discussed.

Thanks.


----------



## Pimsilveira

dakanao said:


> Filter on the Mojo, or the SE846?


On the se846. 
I removed the foams from the blue filter


----------



## joshnor713

Pimsilveira said:


> On the se846.
> I removed the foams from the blue filter



This is how I roll too, but I recognize that the mod doesn't do wonders. Treble is still rolled off. I get reminded when I go back to my IE 800 S 

Still, wouldn't say the SE846 is an inadequate pairing with the Mojo. I like it. It provides finesse to the SE846's power. I can totally understand the treble concern though, with the SE846's notable roll-off and Mojo's smoothness. I feel it's well-enough articulated despite that, but I'm no treble-head


----------



## headfry

Still, wouldn't say the SE846 is an inadequate pairing with the Mojo. I like it. It provides finesse to the SE846's power. I can totally understand the treble concern though, with the SE846's notable roll-off and Mojo's smoothness. I feel it's well-enough articulated despite that, but I'm no treble-head [/QUOTE]


I wonder whether many of the complaints of Mojo's sound - e.g. rolled off highs, small soundstage
are due to using a less than great sounding cable. When I swapped my generic USB for a Curious
Hugo Link (with Jitterbug) the difference was hugely better, revelatory even!


----------



## Deftone

No it's nothing to do with cables, mojo was made to have moderate filtering because of the hard treble in cheaper headphones and iems that it was assumed to be paired with. This was a decision made by John and Rob.  Mojo measures flat but it doesn't sound flat. So you are getting smoother treble but at the expense of losing upper treble air.


----------



## joshnor713

Deftone said:


> No it's nothing to do with cables, mojo was made to have moderate filtering because of the hard treble in cheaper headphones and iems that it was assumed to be paired with. This was a decision made by John and Rob.  Mojo measures flat but it doesn't sound flat. So you are getting smoother treble but at the expense of losing upper treble air.



What is "hard" treble. I thought cheaper headphones generally just lacked treble (all about that bass, as it were).


----------



## Deftone

joshnor713 said:


> What is "hard" treble. I thought cheaper headphones generally just lacked treble (all about that bass, as it were).



Harsh and peaky, the drivers lack being able to produce real detail in the treble area and you get pronounced sibilance. You can hear refined smooth treble on your IE800S.


----------



## joshnor713

Deftone said:


> Harsh and peaky, the drivers lack being able to produce real detail in the treble area and you get pronounced sibilance. You can hear refined smooth treble on your IE800S.



I certainly do 

Most cheap headphones I've tried just had really laid-back treble. Not much to speak of. But then yeah, a couple of them "try" to be audiophile and fail and exhibit the symptoms you described.


----------



## eduardoo

eduardoo said:


> Why do I get light pink when playing DSF with Foobar?
> 
> I have chord drivers, foo_out_asio,foo_input_sacd and foo_input_dsdiff installed.  Output is chosen to be DSD:Asio:Asio Chord 1.05, Asio drivers show Asio Chord 1.05 and Asio4all v2.  Double clicking the Chord driver does not provide any further menus.  SACD setting in DSD or DSD+PCM, Dop checked or unchecked.
> What else should I do?  I looked at the FAQ in the early part of this thread but don't see some of those menu items discussed.
> ...



Hi.  Anyone have an idea why the Mojo is getting 768 (probably, with my best guess of the color in view) instead of DSD?

Thanks.


----------



## flyte3333 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi @Rob Watts

Does Mojo's USB interface (and associated circuitry) consume significantly more power than TOSLink interface (and associated circuitry)?

Is that why my Mojo gets quite a bit warmer with USB input, versus TOSlink? Mojo's is kept on the wall charger at all times at the moment. I'm never charging from low battery power because I know that will give off a lot of heat.

What's the difference in power consumption between USB and TOSlink?  Do you have ball park figures? Just out of general interest only.


----------



## ZappaMan

Em2016 said:


> Hi @Rob Watts
> 
> Does Mojo's USB interface (and associated circuitry) consume significantly more power than TOSLink interface (and associated circuitry)?
> 
> ...


I think if we add all your questions up we’d end up with a blue print for how to manufacture mojo


----------



## flyte3333

ZappaMan said:


> I think if we add all your questions up we’d end up with a blue print for how to manufacture mojo



Ha. Prefer I didn't ask them here and I just PM Rob instead?

I assume others are generally interested in learning more about the terrific Mojo....


----------



## ZappaMan

Em2016 said:


> Ha. Prefer I didn't ask them here and I just PM Rob instead?
> 
> I assume others are generally interested in learning more about the terrific Mojo....


I find them interesting.  It’s also interesting why you’re asking them too, if you see what I mean.  You must think a lot about it.


----------



## flyte3333

ZappaMan said:


> I find them interesting.  It’s also interesting why you’re asking them too, if you see what I mean.  You must think a lot about it.



Asking why USB input gets warmer than TOSlink input? There's literally nothing for me to think about... just reach out my hand and feel the difference in heat...

When I listen to music (like now) my brain activity is ultra low - I'm in cave man mode


----------



## ZappaMan

Em2016 said:


> Asking why USB input gets warmer than TOSlink input? There's literally nothing for me to think about... just reach out my hand and feel the difference in heat...
> 
> When I listen to music (like now) my brain activity is ultra low - I'm in cave man mode


It’s a good question,  you have a lot of good questions lol, jk.


----------



## flyte3333

ZappaMan said:


> It’s a good question,  you have a lot of good questions lol, jk.



Ha, cheers. 

If I ask lots of good questions with cave man intelligence, imagine if I had half a brain ! 

Anyway I'm glad you find the questions interesting. 

For those that don't there's always a bunch of other threads to read... https://www.head-fi.org/forums/


----------



## miketlse

Em2016 said:


> Hi @Rob Watts
> 
> Does Mojo's USB interface (and associated circuitry) consume significantly more power than TOSLink interface (and associated circuitry)?
> 
> ...


Just search the thread. Rob has answered the question at least once already.


----------



## flyte3333 (Aug 22, 2019)

miketlse said:


> Just search the thread. Rob has answered the question at least once already.



Done the search mate... USB consumes  ~0.3W... TOSlink will be lower but can't find ball-park figure for TOSlink... hence the question to @Rob Watts ...

Thanks for your helpful input though...


----------



## miketlse (Aug 22, 2019)

Em2016 said:


> Done the search mate... USB consumes  ~0.3W... TOSlink will be lower but can't find ball-park figure for TOSlink... hence the question to @Rob Watts ...
> 
> Thanks for your helpful input though...


Combining information from posts from Rob and John:

Listening to music generates 1.7W (The power consumed by the FPGA is 475 mW - less than a third of the power used in total)
charging from red generates another 0.91W
trickle charging at blue generates another 0.107W
The issue is power consumption; adding an extra SPDIF decoder module in the FPGA would add to power loss, and everything about Mojo is power. At the design time, there was no M scaler, so I had no inclination of the transformational possibilities at that time of the M scaler; saving a few mW of power was simply more important. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hug...-official-thread.885042/page-26#post-14404378

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1429#post-12797997
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-993#post-12463183


----------



## flyte3333 (Aug 22, 2019)

miketlse said:


> Combining information from posts from Rob and John:
> 
> Listening to music generates 1.7W (The power consumed by the FPGA is 475 mW - less than a third of the power used in total)
> charging from red generates another 0.91W
> ...



Still no info about optical decoding power consumption vs USB’s ~0.3W ...

It will be less but how much less. As per my original question, just asking Rob out of general interest.


----------



## miketlse (Aug 23, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## flyte3333

miketlse said:


> No doubt you will claim that this analysis is complete rubbish, but YMMV.



Of course I wouldn’t claim that.

But it still doesn’t answer my original question to Rob about why USB feels quite a bit warmer thank TOSlink... Maybe it’s something else...

Maybe it’s more like 1.8W vs 1.6W?

I can’t guesstimate if that’s enough for the difference I feel. It depends on thermal analysis with this case design doesn’t it...

Anyway I appreciate your efforts but would ask we leave it to Rob please, as originally intended... 

Otherwise it’s the blind leading the blind and we just clutter the thread.


----------



## Rob Watts

Em2016 said:


> Hi @Rob Watts
> 
> Does Mojo's USB interface (and associated circuitry) consume significantly more power than TOSLink interface (and associated circuitry)?
> 
> ...



The unused inputs are shut-down to save power, so turning on USB adds about 150 mW to the total, or increase total power by about 10% - maybe 1 deg C warmer.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> The unused inputs are shut-down to save power, so turning on USB adds about 150 mW to the total, or increase total power by about 10% - maybe 1 deg C warmer.



Cheers Rob. I've seen you mention the USB decoder consumes 1/3 W of power though, ~0.3W ?

So is the USB decoder still consuming a tiny little bit of power, even with no USB source connected?


----------



## Rob Watts

No the USB decoder is powered down if the USB is not connected; but when USB is on, the SPDIF circuitry and SPDIF decoder (in the FPGA) is off too.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> No the USB decoder is powered down if the USB is not connected; but when USB is on, the SPDIF circuitry and SPDIF decoder (in the FPGA) is off too.



Got it. Cheers again!


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> To understand it better, let's assume Mojo is off and charging.
> 
> Now the charger has two modes of normal operation - constant current, which is set to 330 mA, and constant voltage which is set to 8.200 V. Now when the non charging battery battery voltage is less than 8.200 V, then the charger supplies a constant current. But when the non charging battery voltage gets close to 8.200 V, then the charger switches mode to constant voltage at 8.200 V. The current that is charging the battery then slowly falls from the initial 330mA, to zero - its in the trickle charge mode now. Eventually, the non charging battery voltage hits exactly 8.200 V, the charger is in constant voltage mode of 8.200 V, no current now flows into the battery, and the charger switches off automatically. When the battery voltage falls to 8.0 volts, then the charger will return to charging. Tip - if you want to force the charger to top up Mojo's battery to 8.200 V then removing the charge USB, wait 5 seconds, reattach, and the charger will top it up to 8.200 V.
> 
> Now imagine that Mojo is on at the same time as it is charging. In this case, the battery will continue to charge until it gets to 8.200 V, and the charger is set to voltage mode and gives 8.200 V too; so no current flows into or out of the battery; but Mojo itself is drawing 180 mA of DC current, and this will simply come from the charger - so the charger will supply the needed 180 mA for Mojo. It will do this for ever, and it won't switch off. This is intended, as it means that the battery is effectively not being used to supply the bulk of the current, won't charge or discharge, is held at a safe level, and will operate like this for a very long time.



Hi @Rob Watts 

This is probably the best post I could find on Mojo's two modes of normal operation. 

For Mojo on and charging at the same time, 24/7, 365 days a year: 

When you say battery is held at a safe level, is it at 8.200V at all times? Or does it do trickle down cycles, like the other mode of operation you described (Mojo off and charging).

Or is it safe for the battery to stay at 8.200V 24/7/365 ?

Cheers


----------



## Deftone

Em2016 said:


> Hi @Rob Watts
> 
> This is probably the best post I could find on Mojo's two modes of normal operation.
> 
> ...



Dude, go enjoy some music.


----------



## flyte3333

Deftone said:


> Dude, go enjoy some music.



I never understand why people take their time to add nothing helpful to a discussion?

If a post/question bores you, I'm sure you can find something that interests you here:

*https://www.head-fi.org/forums/*


----------



## Deftone

Em2016 said:


> I never understand why people take their time to add nothing helpful to a discussion?
> 
> If a post/question bores you, I'm sure you can find something that interests you here:
> 
> *https://www.head-fi.org/forums/*



Mojo battery health has been discussed to no end in this thread. Rob believes it's fine to be plugged in 24/7 but but some members have had battery related issues from leaving it on charge. You can find a stockpile of information regarding the battery and more in post #3. If youre that worried about the battery then charge over night and use disconnected during the day.

My genuine response was to just listen to music and enjoy your Mojo.


----------



## flyte3333 (Aug 26, 2019)

Deftone said:


> Mojo battery health has been discussed to no end in this thread. Rob believes it's fine to be plugged in 24/7 but but some members have had battery related issues from leaving it on. You can find a stockpile of information regarding the battery and more in post #3. If your that worried about the battery then charge over night and use disconnected during the day.



Thanks but Rob isn't afraid of technical queries and mine was a technical query. I love Rob's transparency with all technical queries and there are others that do too.

And my question was directly to Rob, not to you..

It is not mandatory for people to comment on posts/threads that don't interest them.

If something doesn't interest you, simply find something else that does interest you.

You don't have to read and reply to every post on this forum...

There are other threads you can check out. Or YouTube? Or maybe even follow your own advice and just go listen to music...

Thanks for your input and concern though dude.


----------



## greenkiwi

Em2016 said:


> I never understand why people take their time to add nothing helpful to a discussion?
> 
> If a post/question bores you, I'm sure you can find something that interests you here:
> 
> *https://www.head-fi.org/forums/*



I think that it's because the same question gets asked over and over and there isn't any new information.  The information has been collected and maintained for people in the third post so that they can go and do a little work reading through it to see the latest organized information w/o having to read through the whole 2608 pages.


----------



## flyte3333

greenkiwi said:


> I think that it's because the same question gets asked over and over and there isn't any new information.



Are you able to answer the question?

“When battery is held at a safe level, is it at 8.200V at all times? Or does it do trickle down cycles”

I couldn’t find it. If you are able to help, would be great.

It is a very specific technical question so please don’t just share something that says it can be safely left on 24/7/365 - we know that.

If the specific technical question doesn’t interest you either, then please feel free to browse somewhere else that does interest you...


----------



## Totoxio

Em2016 said:


> Are you able to answer the question?
> 
> “When battery is held at a safe level, is it at 8.200V at all times? Or does it do trickle down cycles”
> 
> ...


Maybe this answers your question.


Rob Watts said:


> The four hours quoted is the primary charge and this will get you 95% of the charge; after the primary charge it goes into trickle charge mode, and this can take a few hours longer to finally leave trickle charge mode and the charge light to go off. So nothing to worry about from the charge POV. If its on at the same time it will take much longer to charge too, and will never leave trickle charge mode.
> 
> As to the power ball, it's possible it just needs some use to free up the ball.
> 
> Rob


----------



## flyte3333 (Aug 26, 2019)

Totoxio said:


> Maybe this answers your question.



Thanks. I had already seen this but this post is just talking about trickle charging up from 95% to full charge.

It doesn't address if it trickle cycles up and done if left on 24/7/365...

Again, the question (to Rob) was "When battery is held at a safe level, is it at 8.200V at all times?"


----------



## Totoxio (Aug 26, 2019)

Em2016 said:


> Thanks. I had already seen this but this post is just talking about trickle charging up from 95% to full charge.
> 
> It doesn't address if it trickle cycles up and done if left on 24/7/365...
> 
> Again, the question (to Rob) was "When battery is held at a safe level, is it at 8.200V at all times?"


Maybe this post then? It says it will recharge automatically when the battery voltage drops. Sorry, is it what you call trickle cycles up and down? Or maybe you want to know what is the minimum voltage when the Mojo starts charging again? Cheers.


Rob Watts said:


> It was designed to run this way. If you want to maximize battery life, then turn Mojo off when not using it, with the charger connected permanently and it will be fine as the charger will disconnect automatically, and re-charge automatically when the battery voltage drops.
> 
> Rob


----------



## Totoxio (Aug 26, 2019)

Deleted.


----------



## flyte3333 (Aug 26, 2019)

Totoxio said:


> Maybe this post then? It says it will recharge automatically when the battery voltage drops. Sorry, is it what you call trickle cycles up and down? Or maybe you want to know what is the minimum voltage when the Mojo starts charging again? Cheers.



Hi,

Here is my question to Rob, once again:

_"This is probably the best post I could find on Mojo's two modes of normal operation. 
_
*For Mojo on and charging at the same time, 24/7, 365 days a year: *
_
When you say battery is held at a safe level, *is it at 8.200V at all times? *Or does it do trickle cycles, like the other mode of operation you described (Mojo off and charging)."
_
So as per above, my question isn't about when Mojo is off and charging - that part is crystal clear. It does indeed cycle voltage while Mojo is off and charging.

But my question isn't about when Mojo is off.

Cheers


----------



## Rob Watts

You can charge Lithium Ion batteries with max voltage (8.4v, 4.2v/cell) to give you maximum usage time, or you can charge to 90% battery capacity but maximise battery life using 8.2v (4.1v/cell). I went for the max life strategy for Mojo, so the charger never exceeds 8.2v. However, on the rare occasions that Mojo battery fails, it's generally because it was left on 24/7 and with the charger connected. We early on changed the advice, so that when you run it with the charger permanently connected, to turn it off when not in use. Then the battery gets charged to 8.2v, then the charger turns off, once the trickle charge phase is gone. If you leave it on, then the charger permanently is in trickle charge mode, as the trickle charge feeds Mojo, not the battery, so the battery is permanently having an applied voltage - which can degrade life - even though it's at the safe voltage of 8.2v, not the maximum 8.4v.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> You can charge Lithium Ion batteries with max voltage (8.4v, 4.2v/cell) to give you maximum usage time, or you can charge to 90% battery capacity but maximise battery life using 8.2v (4.1v/cell). I went for the max life strategy for Mojo, so the charger never exceeds 8.2v. However, on the rare occasions that Mojo battery fails, it's generally because it was left on 24/7 and with the charger connected. We early on changed the advice, so that when you run it with the charger permanently connected, to turn it off when not in use. Then the battery gets charged to 8.2v, then the charger turns off, once the trickle charge phase is gone. If you leave it on, then the charger permanently is in trickle charge mode, as the trickle charge feeds Mojo, not the battery, so the battery is permanently having an applied voltage - which can degrade life - even though it's at the safe voltage of 8.2v, not the maximum 8.4v.



Crystal clear Rob. Thanks again.

Hadn't seen this detail before in this thread, so for those lazily replying with something like 'do a search' please makes sure you understand the question in the first place... 

And if the question doesn't interest you please move on to a different thread or find something on YouTube to enjoy.

People should be free to ask questions. Lazy replies like 'do a search' (especially when a poster has already said they've done a search) turns people away from asking questions.

And some of us like to learn about products here.

Rob's transparency is one of my favourite things - not just the transparent sound quality of his product.

Thanks again @Rob Watts


----------



## jambaj0e (Aug 28, 2019)

Computer - - > Chord MOJO Dac - - > Schiit Lyr 3 hybrid tube Amp (Kenrad 6SN7GT Black Glass '44 tube) - - > Audeze LCD-2C planar magnetic headphone = My Audio Nirvana




Finally dipping my toes in more serious audiophile hi-fi realm!

Yup, I think I'll be satisfied for a while now. Just loving the sound quality I'm having with my audio setup. Smooth, luscious, musical, large soundstage, and impactful bass.

Coming from a Fostex TH-X00 + Chord MOJO, I was initially disappointed with less bass slam on the Audeze, but after adding some bass EQ with +3 on 70hz low shelf and +2 on 85h low shelf via Equalizer Pro for Windows 10, as well as adding the Lyr 3 hybrid tube Amp with Kenrad 6SN7GT Black Glass '44 tube (same sound as the coveted Kenrad Vt-231 Black Glass tube!), I've gotten back majority if not lost of the bass slam, as well as gained the audio fidelity and sound signature inherent with the Audeze LCD-2C.

I understand what they mean now with having "speakers by your ears" when it comes to planar magnetic headphones.


----------



## dakanao

jambaj0e said:


> Computer - - > Chord MOJO Dac - - > Schiit Lyr 3 hybrid tube Amp (Kenrad 6SN7GT Black Glass '44 tube) - - > Audeze LCD-2C planar magnetic headphone = My Audio Nirvana


How do you find the Mojo and your Lyr 3 differ soundwise, when the LCD is connected to just one of the 2 devices on their own?


----------



## eduardoo

eduardoo said:


> Why do I get light pink when playing DSF with Foobar?
> 
> I have chord drivers, foo_out_asio,foo_input_sacd and foo_input_dsdiff installed.  Output is chosen to be DSD:Asio:Asio Chord 1.05, Asio drivers show Asio Chord 1.05 and Asio4all v2.  Double clicking the Chord driver does not provide any further menus.  SACD setting in DSD or DSD+PCM, Dop checked or unchecked.
> What else should I do?  I looked at the FAQ in the early part of this thread but don't see some of those menu items discussed.
> ...


Hi.  Anyone able to give me some advice on this?  
I've searched the forum and I see that some say it is actually a white that appears pinkish, but what I'm seeing is decidedly pink (and I've seen the "white" with another machine I had before).  That's why I think I might be getting 768 instead of DSD.  How can I get this sorted out?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## jambaj0e

dakanao said:


> How do you find the Mojo and your Lyr 3 differ soundwise, when the LCD is connected to just one of the 2 devices on their own?



I'd say that the soundstage is just a bit wider, and there's a bit more bottom end with the Lyr 3. It's subtle, but I think it's enough. Mostly, though, I just want to be able to not run the Mojo at 90-95% volume, whereas the Lyr 3 I can run 40-50% for what I like while the Mojo's set up on 3V Line Out.


----------



## haduel

How drop resistant is the Mojo? 
Mine has been dropped (not by me) from belly height onto a ceramic tile floor. The person who dropped it reported no visible damage. Are there any parts which are easily harmed when they are decelerated quickly (moment of mojo hitting the ground)? Unfortunately I can't sound check it myself atm because that person (actually a lovely person) has it and he is faaar away from me atm.


----------



## Deftone

haduel said:


> How drop resistant is the Mojo?
> Mine has been dropped (not by me) from belly height onto a ceramic tile floor. The person who dropped it reported no visible damage. Are there any parts which are easily harmed when they are decelerated quickly (moment of mojo hitting the ground)? Unfortunately I can't sound check it myself atm because that person (actually a lovely person) has it and he is faaar away from me atm.



Electronics that use SMT are quite durable, Mojo should have no problem withstanding drops.


----------



## miketlse

haduel said:


> How drop resistant is the Mojo?
> Mine has been dropped (not by me) from belly height onto a ceramic tile floor. The person who dropped it reported no visible damage. Are there any parts which are easily harmed when they are decelerated quickly (moment of mojo hitting the ground)? Unfortunately I can't sound check it myself atm because that person (actually a lovely person) has it and he is faaar away from me atm.


I have dropped my Mojo without any issues, so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## joshnor713

I've dropped two of them with no problem.


----------



## gazzington

What would be a great portable transport for a chord mojo? Hiby r6, fiio M6........


----------



## Devodonaldson

gazzington said:


> What would be a great portable transport for a chord mojo? Hiby r6, fiio M6........


Seeing as the device is being used for transport, the best device would be one that provides bit-perfect output via USB. IF YOU'RE using your own files, any Android device using UAPP or Onkyo Player, or another app that allows bit-perfect USB output is fine. If you're using a streaming service with download ability such as Tidal or Qobuz, I suggest an iPhone, due to the devices bit-perfect output via lightning port. I use downloaded Tidal as well as Flac to a 256gb iPhone 7 that I use solely as a transport device. Otherwise, it's all Android for me


----------



## haduel

Thanks for the feedback on potential damage of the mojo due to dropping it.


----------



## theveterans

A bit cumbersome setup but golly the Mojo (early Batch no QR) really knows how to control the BA drivers better than many DAPs out there.


----------



## GreenBow

I remember when Mojo was quite new and I was following the thread. In the early days, loads of people were strapping DAPs and phones to their Mojos.

I have a DAP. However I can not work out how I would use Mojo and DAP together in my pocket. What bothers me, is the USB cable that runs from Mojo to DAP. I can't figure out how it would not play on the USB ports of the Mojo and the DAP.

Hence the Poly, but.....


----------



## joshnor713

GreenBow said:


> I remember when Mojo was quite new and I was following the thread. In the early days, loads of people were strapping DAPs and phones to their Mojos.
> 
> I have a DAP. However I can not work out how I would use Mojo and DAP together in my pocket. What bothers me, is the USB cable that runs from Mojo to DAP. I can't figure out how it would not play on the USB ports of the Mojo and the DAP.
> 
> Hence the Poly, but.....



Right, I went through the same thing. Finally bit the bullet with the Poly (it hurt). But it's a fantastic system, so clean and compact, and no more freakin wires. It's a notable rival to the high-end DAPs out there. I'm hopefully set for a while.


----------



## gazzington

I've bought a hiby R3 to partner my mojo. Now wondering what iems/headphones would have good synergy with this set up


----------



## GreenBow

I have AKG N40 and AKG N5005, and they are stunning with Mojo and Hugo 2.


----------



## Totoxio

GreenBow said:


> I have AKG N40 and AKG N5005, and they are stunning with Mojo and Hugo 2.


Me too! They are really a great match.


----------



## zolom

FiiO FH7 iems sound stunning (as well) with the Mojo - listening to Tidal HiFi via UAPP (bit perfrct)


----------



## almarti

gazzington said:


> I've bought a hiby R3 to partner my mojo. Now wondering what iems/headphones would have good synergy with this set up


Me too, and after I have tried Android and iOS this is my best setup. It gives me flexibility and when traveling even I use the R3 with aptx IEMs if my Mojo left at home. I usually pair the R3 through COAX with Mojo but to be honest the differences with USB are minimal for me. If not R3, then iOS mucha better than Android. Stilll I need to test Mojo with iPad Pro and new USB-C port
Waiting for short time R3 Tidal evolves to allow offline


----------



## surfgeorge

almarti said:


> Me too, and after I have tried Android and iOS this is my best setup. It gives me flexibility and when traveling even I use the R3 with aptx IEMs if my Mojo left at home. I usually pair the R3 through COAX with Mojo but to be honest the differences with USB are minimal for me. If not R3, then iOS mucha better than Android. Stilll I need to test Mojo with iPad Pro and new USB-C port
> Waiting for short time R3 Tidal evolves to allow offline



Also pairing the Mojo with the R3 and I love the combo, actually I love the Mojo for its SQ and the R3 for its perfect form factor for stacking and the quite nice UI.
Wanted to share an interesting experience...

I was listening to the Stack at work right now with my Sony EX800ST, and the R3 ran out of battery, so I connected it to a charger and wanted to isten to the R3 output while it's charging.
I really can't help it, but it's crazy how much I miss the Mojo! I can't put my finger on it, but I just don't enjoy the music. Going back to the Mojo makes me relax, the music feels fluid and it shines.
It is impossible for me to explain this feeling with a description of sound differences, but I have had this again and again. It's real. Mojo magic.

Great job @Rob Watts


----------



## ZappaMan

https://www.whathifi.com/news/you-can-now-save-25-on-the-multi-award-winning-chord-mojo-dac


----------



## headmanPL

ZappaMan said:


> https://www.whathifi.com/news/you-can-now-save-25-on-the-multi-award-winning-chord-mojo-dac



WOW!
£299, some lucky people will pick up a bargain


----------



## gazzington

headmanPL said:


> WOW!
> £299, some lucky people will pick up a bargain


I already have one but may buy another for that price. I don't have a poly though. Are they still problematic or now worth buying


----------



## captblaze

gazzington said:


> I already have one but may buy another for that price. I don't have a poly though. Are they still problematic or now worth buying



I just bought one and have come to appreciate what it does. it took a bit of time to understand how it functions, but you eventually can get it sorted. I am also taking advantage of the 2 month Roon trial that was included with Poly. 

I think early adopters are to thank for the Poly being relatively trouble free (now). if they hadn't endured the obvious teething pains Poly wouldn't have received the same amount of effort on Chord's end of things


----------



## alxw0w

Hmm discount for mojo... maybe that's a hint that Mojo 2 is comming ? I wish


----------



## miketlse

gazzington said:


> I already have one but may buy another for that price. I don't have a poly though. Are they still problematic or now worth buying


I recently bought an ex-demo Christmas pack. The poly was still v1.26, so I had to update it to v2. The update instructions did confuse me slightly, but I found that Poly managed it herself.
Gofigure simplifies everything, and playlists work well, with a sound signature that has a dark background.
I agree about hats off to all of you who suffered for so long. That configuration pin annoyed me after just a few minutes.


----------



## headmanPL

gazzington said:


> I already have one but may buy another for that price. I don't have a poly though. Are they still problematic or now worth buying



I bought Poly in May last year. I wouldn't have left it with anyone unfamiliar with it as it was a bit of trouble. 
With the current software and gofigure app, I don't have those concerns. I was always very satisfied with Mojo and took a punt on Poly's potential. I'm happy with it as it has made Mojo so flexible and (genuinely) improved Mojo's sound. Combined, (for me) they are worth every penny.
If you're not sure, give it a try at a local dealer.


----------



## Deftone (Sep 2, 2019)

alxw0w said:


> Hmm discount for mojo... maybe that's a hint that Mojo 2 is comming ? I wish



It definitely smells like clearing out stock for something new, also someone from canjam mentioned something new going happening on Mojo scene but couldn't say much about it.


----------



## musickid

When is the next major exhibition product upgrade due? I read some time September maybe but can't remember.


----------



## Vyyy

I got Poly 2months ago. Its ****ingtastly! Sound is brought to another level. More natural (like optical but with better details and vocals and instruments). I play from SD card. 
Wish Mojo2 connects to Poly though....


----------



## flyte3333

Hi @Rob Watts 

I saw this old (2016) vur very favorable  APx555 measurements of Mojo:

*https://translate.google.com/transl...ttp://goldenears.net/board/GR_Amp_DAC/5904087*

It was all positive but they noted one thing (below is Google Translate so maybe a translation error).

It's no surprise to me that Mojo has an earlier roll-off than your other DACs - you've said this was a deliberate design decision. So that is all clear and as expected.

The reviewer mentions PCM192kHz input still has a cutoff at ~20kHz.

But it seems like they are saying that with the FR cut-off at ~20kHz , for  > PCM44.1 recordings there will be trade-off the time-domain (transients?) performance.

So are they right about Mojo's transient response trade-off here, especially for recordings over PCM44.1 kHz rates?


----------



## JaZZ (Sep 4, 2019)

The graph is misleading. In numbers the drop-off reads as –0.75 dB at 30 kHz, –2.25 dB at 40 kHz, –4.05 dB at 50 kHz. That's a rather normal filter curve for 192 kHz, although definitely on the conservative side.


----------



## GreenBow

ZappaMan said:


> https://www.whathifi.com/news/you-can-now-save-25-on-the-multi-award-winning-chord-mojo-dac



My thoughts:

Maybe they are happy that Mojo purchasers are all buying higher level Chord DACs. Meaning they can afford to drop the Mojo price. (Like imagine if they dropped 25% from the price of the M-Scaler.)
They are making a Mojo 2.
They are making a Mojo/Poly combined into one unit.
They are just being kind.
Mojo sales have dropped off.


----------



## alxw0w

GreenBow said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> Maybe they are happy that Mojo purchasers are all buying higher level Chord DACs. Meaning they can afford to drop the Mojo price. (Like imagine if they dropped 25% from the price of the M-Scaler.)
> They are making a Mojo 2.
> ...


I deeply believe that mojo 2 is comming  I mean, I hope so.


----------



## Cann3dh33t

alxw0w said:


> I deeply believe that mojo 2 is comming  I mean, I hope so.


I hope it has a high quality screen on it.
Mojo 2 DAP!


----------



## joshnor713

Cann3dh33t said:


> I hope it has a high quality screen on it.
> Mojo 2 DAP!



Chord has said that the Mojo+Poly is their model of a DAP. In other words, I don't think they see a reason to release a traditional DAP in light of it.


----------



## Totoxio (Sep 4, 2019)

My wishes for 2Mojo:

Less sensitive to source electrical / electromagnetic noise.
Taller and slimmer, more cellphone-like shape, for better ergonomics when kept on the pockets.
2v and 3v line out presets
An option to gradually increase volume at startup, to avoid blasting your ears when you forgot to lower the volume before using some sensitive earphones. (Happens too easily and it's REALLY dangerous!)
USB-C input
One 3.5mm and one 6.4mm socket
Includes a silicon cover to avoid scratches and minor bumps, nothing too fancy or expensive.
Same super amazing, transparent, natural sound.


----------



## flyte3333

JaZZ said:


> although definitely on the conservative side.



Yes the question to Rob is about this part and it’s effect (or not) on the time domain performance, for > PCM44.1 recordings.

Just a friendly question for @Rob Watts


----------



## ZappaMan

Anything to do with graphs, and jazz is deputised by rob, to give answers.  No better man infact.


----------



## flyte3333

ZappaMan said:


> Anything to do with graphs, and jazz is deputised by rob, to give answers.  No better man infact.



The question is beyond the graphs.

It’s a question about changing the FR (we know this is deliberate for Mojo) and its affect on time domain performance...

This is something only the designer can discuss...


----------



## JaZZ

Just one hint: Rob's HF filter for DAVE, Hugo₂ and TT₂ makes for a comparable roll-off above 20 kHz, in the case of DAVE 20 kHz is already down by ~1 dB. The designer himself recommends to use it with hi-res, thus everything from 88 kHz up, for suppressing ultrasonic noise. So it can't be that bad. I have the HF filter engaged on my DAVE and think it offers some benefit, certainly it's not detrimental to the sound quality and the Chord magic. So I guess the Mojo's fixed HF filter won't be any worse, even offer the same benefit with high sampling rates.

Generally speaking, a smooth filter like the one at hand isn't prone to do much harm to transients, unlike usual antialiasing filters which need to be extremely sharp – with the exception of Rob's WTA implementation which takes care for timing.

Nevertheless, I hope Rob himself will chime in and explain the issue in detail.


----------



## musickid

Bravo Jazz.


----------



## flyte3333 (Sep 5, 2019)

JaZZ said:


> Just one hint: Rob's HF filter for DAVE, Hugo₂ and TT₂ makes for a comparable roll-off above 20 kHz, in the case of DAVE 20 kHz is already down by ~1 dB. The designer himself recommends to use it with hi-res, thus everything from 88 kHz up, for suppressing ultrasonic noise. So it can't be that bad. I have the HF filter engaged on my DAVE and think it offers some benefit, certainly it's not detrimental to the sound quality and the Chord magic. So I guess the Mojo's fixed HF filter won't be any worse, even offer the same benefit with high sampling rates.
> 
> Generally speaking, a smooth filter like the one at hand isn't prone to do much harm to transients, unlike usual antialiasing filters which need to be extremely sharp – with the exception of Rob's WTA implementation which takes care for timing.
> 
> Nevertheless, I hope Rob himself will chime in and explain the issue in detail.



Thanks Jazz. I'm aware of the HF of Dave and Hugo2, having enjoyed both myself... but I don't need to mention this for this question.

I could ask this same question on the Dave thread or Hugo2 thread...

When you say "So it can't be that bad" and "certainly it's not detrimental to the sound quality and the Chord magic" I just want to note that my technical query to @Rob Watts  isn't because there is a problem...

I know on forums people assume that if someone asks a question, they must have a problem... there is no problem at my end... it's a technical query for fun learning purposes (for those interested in learning...)

As you know, in the case of Mojo there is no 'incisive filter option (a deliberate design decision - we know)...

So the question for Mojo is not just for > PCM44.1kHz recordings but also how this HF filter affects even RBCD and transients...

I'm no expert, which is why I'm asking Rob here... but since FR and time domain response are closely related, I wanted to understand how the HF filter works without affecting time domain performance... even for RBCD... we know Rob is big on transient performance....


----------



## STR-1

Deftone said:


> It definitely smells like clearing out stock for something new, also someone from canjam mentioned something new going happening on Mojo scene but couldn't say much about it.


This offer is available from all authorised Chord dealers, at least in the UK.


----------



## ZappaMan

STR-1 said:


> This offer is available from all authorised Chord dealers, at least in the UK.


I heard amazon too


----------



## JaZZ

Em2016 said:


> Thanks Jazz. I'm aware of the HF of Dave and Hugo2, having enjoyed both myself... but I don't need to mention this for this question.
> 
> I know on forums people assume that if someone asks a question, they must have a problem... there is no problem at my end... it's a technical query for fun learning purposes (for those interested in learning...)
> 
> So the question for Mojo is not just for > PCM44.1kHz recordings but also how this HF filter affects even RBCD and transients...


_Hi Em2016_

Now you're assuming too much on your part. My responses were directed at the criticism in the quoted test in the first instance:


> The reviewer mentions PCM192kHz input still has a cutoff at ~20kHz.
> 
> But it seems like they are saying that with the FR cut-off at ~20kHz , for  > PCM44.1 recordings there will be trade-off the time-domain (transients?) performance.
> 
> So are they right about Mojo's transient response trade-off here, especially for recordings over PCM44.1 kHz rates?



I know you want an answer from Rob, but this is an open forum...


----------



## flyte3333 (Sep 5, 2019)

JaZZ said:


> _Hi Em2016_
> 
> Now you're assuming too much on your part. My responses were directed at the criticism in the quoted test in the first instance:



Hi JaZZ

I wasn't criticizing your comment. I was just providing a clarification... that there is no technical problem at my end...



JaZZ said:


> I know you want an answer from Rob, but this is an open forum...



Absolutely agreed and I appreciate your input and effort to try and help with this technical query...

But I think this query can only be answered by Rob though...


----------



## musickid

It's really funny are we here to dissect things or just enjoy music. Yes i do enjoy learning about the engineering and theory that has gone into chord products _alot_ but when people start arguing about it...well.


----------



## flyte3333 (Sep 5, 2019)

musickid said:


> It's really funny are we here to dissect things or just enjoy music. Yes i do enjoy learning about the engineering and theory that has gone into chord products _alot_ but when people start arguing about it...well.



Nobody is arguing. Just friendly discussion about Rob’s great tech...

If the topic doesn’t interest... maybe another thread does? Or perhaps there is something on YouTube that interests?


----------



## ZappaMan

Definitely an interesting social experiment taking place.  On the one hand, this would be the valid forum, on the other, I can’t help but think you’re starting to become a target for mild criticism, and for what, for asking very very specific questions.  And when you don’t get the response from the special one, or appreciate a comment from the unwashed masses, then you tell them to go to another thread.
Sorry, I’m just working my observations.
I think, if you want to ask questions on a public forum, then, like in parliament, you must give way to the noble lord, and graciously entertain them.  That’s what I think.


----------



## flyte3333

ZappaMan said:


> Definitely an interesting social experiment taking place. On the one hand, this would be the valid forum, on the other, I can’t help but think you’re starting to become a target for mild criticism, and for what, for asking very very specific questions. And when you don’t get the response from the special one, or appreciate a comment from the unwashed masses, then you tell them to go to another thread.



Not at all.

I appreciated JaZZ effort to try and answer the question. I said this above in case you missed it and JaZZ 'liked' it...

But posts saying _"It's really funny are we here to dissect things or just enjoy music" _or _"Dude, go enjoy some music"_ add zero value to the discussion... these posts just clutter the thread. It is clear that these people don't find the topics being discussed interested.

There is no mandatory requirement to read and reply to every post... if a topic doesn't interest someone, there's other topics and other websites to visit to pass the time...

Posts like 'go enjoy some music' discourage people asking questions.


----------



## ZappaMan

Fair play. Have you noticed any trends yourself (in how people are responding) and have you any observations on those trends?

I could be imagining this.


----------



## flyte3333 (Sep 5, 2019)

ZappaMan said:


> Fair play. Have you noticed any trends yourself (in how people are responding) and have you any observations on those trends?
> 
> I could be imagining this.



In this thread alone I've had to mention a few times to people that if the topic doesn't interest them, go do something else...  instead of replying 'go enjoy some music'.

So that trend should be obvious for all to see....

As I said (multiple times already) these kinds of replies discourage people asking technical queries that may interest them and interest others too...


----------



## ZappaMan

Em2016 said:


> In this thread alone I've had to mention a few times to people that if the topic doesn't interest them, go do something else...  instead of replying 'go enjoy some music'.
> 
> So that trend should be obvious for all to see....
> 
> As I said (multiple times already) these kinds of replies discourage people asking technical queries that may interest them and interest others too...


I understand, it’s just interesting how groups react/act. I had noticed the trend, I imagine it’s getting more frequent as I never noticed it before.


----------



## flyte3333

Deleted


----------



## GreenBow

I was wondering also if there might be a Mojo TT coming along, with the drop in the Mojo price. (Or Mojo 2, but I already said that.)


----------



## ubs28

If there is a Mojo 2, it better work with the current Chord Poly.

And there should be a Mojo 2 soon given that there is a Hugo 2 and Hugo TT 2.


----------



## joshnor713

ubs28 said:


> If there is a Mojo 2, it better work with the current Chord Poly.



That's what I'm saying. I can't imagine Chord investing so much in the Poly and not be able to carry it into the future. That is, unless they make a unified unit that contains the Poly capability. But I know a lot of people here said they don't want to pay for that. Will be interesting what Chord does.


----------



## miketlse

ZappaMan said:


> I understand, it’s just interesting how groups react/act. I had noticed the trend, I imagine it’s getting more frequent as I never noticed it before.


It's like the audiophile version of crying wolf.
An audiophile asks questions, but is then continually dismissive when posters try and provide helpful answers, regularly telling them to go and read other threads.
Eventually the day arrives, when the audiophile asks another question, but no one answers.


----------



## flyte3333

miketlse said:


> An audiophile asks questions, but is then continually dismissive when posters try and provide helpful answers, regularly telling them to go and read other threads.
> Eventually the day arrives, when the audiophile asks another question, but no one answers.



The ones providing helpful answers are never dismissed and should never be... their efforts are always appreciated...

The ones replying “do a search” for information that doesn’t exist and “go enjoy some music” shouldn’t be here... they are never helpful... to anyone...


----------



## dontfeedphils

Em2016 said:


> The ones providing helpful answers are never dismissed and should never be... their efforts are always appreciated...
> 
> The ones replying “do a search” for information that doesn’t exist and “go enjoy some music” shouldn’t be here... they are never helpful... to anyone...



Maybe some of these questions would be better off as PMs?


----------



## flyte3333

dontfeedphils said:


> Maybe some of these questions would be better off as PMs?



Why? The questions don’t interest you?


----------



## dontfeedphils

Em2016 said:


> Why? The questions don’t interest you?



Not particularly, but I don't have a problem with you posting them.  I said it because it obviously doesn't interest a decent number of people.


----------



## flyte3333

dontfeedphils said:


> Not particularly, but I don't have a problem with you posting them.  I said it because it obviously doesn't interest a decent number of people.



Questions directed to Rob don’t need to interest a decent number of people. Those trying to be helpful in answering these questions directed to Rob are most welcome and always appreciated...

As mentioned several times, those not interested in the questions can simply do something else...


----------



## dontfeedphils

Em2016 said:


> Questions directed to Rob don’t need to interest a decent number of people. Those trying to be helpful in answering these questions directed to Rob are most welcome and always appreciated...
> 
> As mentioned several times, those not interested in the questions can simply do something else...



Just offering alternatives to what you're doing man.  

That's all.


----------



## JaZZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Just to add my two cents: In my opinion one should not be so picky with respect to certain posts and topics bordering on off-topic or interesting just a minority. It's up to each individual to read and respond or to ignore the content – a certain tolerance isn't asking too much.

On the other hand I also find it kind of plausible that somebody wants to express his own audio philosophy that's been challenged by a certain post, as happend lately in this thread. The tone may have been slightly condescending and intolerant towards a deviating philosophy – certainlly the main problem –, but basically this kind of posts should be accepted as well. After all they may serve as an encouragement to a different viewing angle or approach – but one can just as well simply ignore them. The joy of freedom!


----------



## flyte3333

dontfeedphils said:


> Just offering alternatives to what you're doing man.
> 
> That's all.



Appreciate you offering an alternative. 

It is something I already considered a few pages ago:







Since then I actually had a PM from someone saying: 



 


So while I can't possibly know if a 'decent number' of people are interested in these technical questions, it seems there may be a silent number that are interested and stay quiet.

They won't benefit if I send this to Rob and I don't know who is or isn't interested.

So the forum is a great tool for Rob to share his knowledge to multiple people at once...

So I don't actually care about if there are a 'decent number of people' *not interested *(not sure how someone would know what this decent number actually is?) - but I do care about anyone that is interested in learning.

Once again, I appreciate the efforts of those that do try to find information that may answer the questions, before Rob gets a chance to see and respond. Their efforts are always appreciated....


----------



## flyte3333

ZappaMan said:


> I understand, it’s just interesting how groups react/act. I had noticed the trend, I imagine it’s getting more frequent as I never noticed it before.



One idea is that perhaps in the past these people adding zero value to a discussion (with comments like ‘just enjoy the music’) were not called out...

So perhaps the recent difference you have observed is that these people are recently being called out...


----------



## musickid

We're all interested in the technical side of things and finding out more otherwise we wouldn't be here day in day out.


----------



## adeseaso

Turning notifications off for a while, hopefully the subject can change soon.


----------



## capnjack (Sep 7, 2019)

Just had this email - £299 - https://www.richersounds.com/chord-...0190907__hifi__actives&utm_content=2019-09-07


----------



## Light - Man

adeseaso said:


> Turning notifications off for a while, hopefully the subject can change soon.


----------



## GreenBow

Well after all the speculation of a Mojo 2 being announced, here we are. I still think a Mojo TT would be a great inclusion to the Chord DAC family. One with RCA out and individual volume settings compared to RCA power out, for headphones.


----------



## paulgc

GreenBow said:


> Well after all the speculation of a Mojo 2 being announced, here we are. I still think a Mojo TT would be a great inclusion to the Chord DAC family. One with RCA out and individual volume settings compared to RCA power out, for headphones.



If you get your Mobile Joy Table Top then I want a Mojo DAVE "Diminutive Analogue Veritas in Extremis"  from @Mojo ideas @Rob Watts   As long as @ChordElectronics continues to advance their mobile offering I am happy. Bring on 2Go.


----------



## masterpfa (Sep 11, 2019)

GreenBow said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> Maybe they are happy that Mojo purchasers are all buying higher level Chord DACs. Meaning they can afford to drop the Mojo price. (Like imagine if they dropped 25% from the price of the M-Scaler.)
> They are making a Mojo 2.
> ...



They are making a Mojo 2. Hmmmmmm
They are making a Mojo/Poly combined into one unit. Double Hmmmmmmm




joshnor713 said:


> That's what I'm saying. I can't imagine Chord investing so much in the Poly and not be able to carry it into the future. That is, unless they make a unified unit that contains the Poly capability. But I know a lot of people here said they don't want to pay for that. Will be interesting what Chord does.



(Selfishly) I would love to see this as long as all the ports would be accessible ie USB, Coax toslink etc.

But I must admit this is just me in my imaginary world


----------



## Number9redreD

Hello everyone, 

I was hoping i could get some advice on a difficulty I'm facing with the mojo. Ive had it for just less than a month, and have enjoyed almost every second, however, i have absolutely no idea how to play any of my 11.2MHz files. Every time i try, i get nothing but a weird fuzzy sound (not exactly the best terminology, but you get the point). If it helps, the mojo is connected via USB C to Mini USB from my DAP.

Thanks


----------



## harpo1

You need to change the digital output in your Dap to DOP.


----------



## Number9redreD

harpo1 said:


> You need to change the digital output in your Dap to DOP.


That was the first thing i did...


----------



## flyte3333

Number9redreD said:


> however, i have absolutely no idea how to play any of my 11.2MHz files. Every time i try, i get nothing but a weird fuzzy sound



Hi, do you have the same issue with lower DSD rates?

You can test free samples from here:

*http://www.2l.no/hires/*


----------



## Number9redreD

Em2016 said:


> Hi, do you have the same issue with lower DSD rates?
> 
> You can test free samples from here:
> 
> *http://www.2l.no/hires/*


Nope. All of my DSD64 & 128 stuff work perfectly


----------



## flyte3333

Number9redreD said:


> Nope. All of my DSD64 & 128 stuff work perfectly



What’s the make and model of your DAP?


----------



## Number9redreD

Em2016 said:


> What’s the make and model of your DAP?


FiiO M11


----------



## flyte3333 (Sep 13, 2019)

Number9redreD said:


> FiiO M11



I did a quick Google and from the 1st result, it looks like the USB audio output is limited to DSD128. The headphone output (it’s built-in DAC) can do DSD256.

Check out this thread:

http://fiio.me/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=44330&extra=&page=1&mobile=yes

Hope this helps.


----------



## Number9redreD

Em2016 said:


> I did a quick Google and from the 1st result, it looks like the USB audio output is limited to DSD128. The headphone output (it’s built-in DAC) can do DSD256.
> 
> Check out this thread:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, i appreciate it.


----------



## flyte3333 (Sep 14, 2019)

Number9redreD said:


> Thanks a lot, i appreciate it.



Absolutely no problem at all. Always happy to help.


----------



## flyte3333

Hi @Rob Watts 

Just wondering if you had a chance to see my query:
*
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2610#post-15166479*

I guess the crux of my question is: how is time domain performance not affected by your deliberate change to frequency response (in the case of Mojo's deliberate HF roll-off)?

For both RBCD content and also hi-res content.

Are the transients of the original recording (both RBCD and hi-res) fully preserved when using this deliberate high frequency response roll-off with Mojo? And I assume it's similar to the HF filters of Hugo2/Hugo TT2/Dave?

If my understanding of anything is incorrect, please feel free to correct. I enjoy reading your technical posts and learning.

Cheers again !


----------



## Rob Watts (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes I just read your post ten minutes ago. It's been a crazy couple of weeks with work deadlines and travelling. Your post was interesting and pertinent so I will answer now.



Em2016 said:


> Hi @Rob Watts
> 
> I saw this old (2016) vur very favorable  APx555 measurements of Mojo:
> 
> ...



Yes those plots are accurate; indeed all my DACs have analogue bandwidth limiting - so Mojo is set to 45 kHz (-3dB), Hugo 2/TT2 is at 60 kHz - and the plot shown agrees with this.

And bandwidth limiting is a very good thing, and absolutely nothing to do with transient reconstruction accuracy in terms of timing. A bandwidth limit is linear (that is it creates no form of harmonic or inter-mod distortion), but timing transient errors when the timing of transients are constantly being modulated is non-linear. Bandwidth limiting on it's own I believe to be completely inaudible to humans, as nobody can perceive above 20 kHz; but transient timing errors, where timing is being constantly modulated, most definitely is audible, as these timing errors are directly perceivable by the brain - it interferes with the ability of the brain to perceive sounds.

So if bandwidth limiting on it's own is inaudible, why do I do it? Well we can't perceive 20 kHz and above, but noise above 40 kHz can have in band audible consequences. So imagine you are using Mojo as a DAC feeding a power amp. Any RF noise (or noise above 40 kHz) will create noise floor modulation, and that distortion is white noise within the audible bandwidth, which in turn makes the sound  brighter, harder or aggressive - or less smooth. So it's important that a DAC controls the out of band noise (and by this we have to worry about 40 kHz to 10 GHz. Now Mojo uses a 4e pulse array, Hugo 2/TT2 is a 10e pulse array. And 4e is used for power and cost reasons; but the downside to 4e is that it creates more RF noise than 10e, so this noise has to be more aggressively filtered. Now I could do this by using a 3rd order filter rather than 2nd, but this would add more components in the signal path and so degrade transparency - something I definitely don't want to do. So I controlled it by reducing the bandwidth from 60 kHz to 45 kHz.

This only applies with Mojo running with amps, with headphones I have no evidence - subjective, measurement or theoretical, that it can degrade things at all (that is the presence of RF noise creating noise floor modulation within the transducer). And I don't believe that bandwidth limiting itself is a problem at all, so long as it is a entirely linear effect (linear applying to any form of harmonic distortion or inter-modulation distortion).

I hope this explains why a measured bandwidth limit (so long as its perfectly flat at 20 kHz which all my DACs are) certainly isn't a subjective problem, indeed it's an indicator of quite the opposite - and that things are always more complex that they might appear at first sight.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> Your post was interesting and pertinent so I will answer now.



Thanks so much Rob! You're a legend.


----------



## Matpar

Gosh, wanted to look for some info on my Mojo, gotta read some post here now..


----------



## Matpar

adeseaso said:


> I've received the Xduoo X10T II and it's certainly quite good. It offers a more organised listen with less noise than Audirvana -> iDefender 3.0 -> Mojo/Hugo, as evident by how much more easily low level detail is comprehended.
> 
> It has some faux-version of gapless play, I know some people found the lack of gapless playback a dealbreaker for the first version. There is the slightest hint of a 'tick' upon track change with the menu option gapless playback enabled. Not enough to bother me. the timing is right and that's the most important thing.
> 
> ...



Going to have soon an X20, in the meanwhile I did wonder if It could be fine to Explore options with X10T II as a transport for my Mojo, to be used as a smart home rig.

I was Just curious to know if coax would have been (as usual, for me at least) Better than USB with Mojo, I have a spare USB C to coax cable from cayin that I hope might work ... Maybe I Will check both (coax 3.5 and USB C).

I agree with you about having such few Infos on an item like this..


----------



## adeseaso

Matpar said:


> Going to have soon an X20, in the meanwhile I did wonder if It could be fine to Explore options with X10T II as a transport for my Mojo, to be used as a smart home rig.
> 
> I was Just curious to know if coax would have been (as usual, for me at least) Better than USB with Mojo, I have a spare USB C to coax cable from cayin that I hope might work ... Maybe I Will check both (coax 3.5 and USB C).
> 
> I agree with you about having such few Infos on an item like this..



I prefer Coax.

I got an Allo Digione again shortly after the Xduoo and haven't really touched the Xduoo since. Turns out portability wasn't all that important to me and I think the Allo sounds better at the same cost.


----------



## samuraivoodoo

Trying to buy a mojo+poly, are there still problems with this playback wireless?


----------



## jarnopp

samuraivoodoo said:


> Trying to buy a mojo+poly, are there still problems with this playback wireless?



I do not have any problems with wireless playback on iOS in any of the 3 wireless modes: Roon, Poly hotspot, or DLNA. SD card via MPD also works fine. You just need to find the right apps that .org for you (e.g., mConnect, Tidal, Glider, etc.).


----------



## iDesign (Sep 19, 2019)

Has anyone identified a short Apple Lightning to Micro cable that currently works with iOS 13.1? I would prefer to not use the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter cable. I previously purchased aftermarket cables from Aliexpress and Amazon that were mentioned in this thread and they worked well until Apple made software changes.


----------



## cirodts

Every source that I put at mojo il mojo sounds different, which do you think are the best dap-mojo combinations for a better sound?


----------



## surfgeorge

iDesign said:


> Has anyone identified a short Apple Lightning to Micro cable that currently works with iOS 13.1? I would prefer to not use the Apple Lightning to USB Camera Adapter cable. I previously purchased aftermarket cables from Aliexpress and Amazon that were mentioned in this thread and they worked well until Apple made software changes.



I can recommend the Meenova cable which is small, relatively cheap and works well.
http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html
I have both the short and the long version. 
The short version has worked reliably, the first long one I received had an issue but Meenova was very helpful in resolving it.
In fact it is working better than the (relatively old) Apple Lightning-USB Adapter I have, which is not always detected.


----------



## Totoxio

cirodts said:


> Every source that I put at mojo il mojo sounds different, which do you think are the best dap-mojo combinations for a better sound?


You are right. Mojo is very sensitive to the source when using USB. So, the best transport would be one with optical output, like Astell&Kern AK100II. Sadly, it costs almost the same as the Mojo. I guess there must be other cheaper options with optical output.


----------



## miketlse

Totoxio said:


> You are right. Mojo is very sensitive to the source when using USB. So, the best transport would be one with optical output, like Astell&Kern AK100II. Sadly, it costs almost the same as the Mojo. I guess there must be other cheaper options with optical output.


There was a portable transport with optical out, that was proving popular on the MScaler thread a few months ago.


----------



## Totoxio (Sep 20, 2019)

miketlse said:


> There was a portable transport with optical out, that was proving popular on the MScaler thread a few months ago.


Thank you. I did  quick search, is it the Xduoo x10t ?

EDIT: Wow, I just found the old model Xduoo X10 is only USD 125 on Aliexpress and it has an optical output.


----------



## miketlse

Totoxio said:


> Thank you. I did  quick search, is it the Xduoo x10t ?


Yes, that's the one. I was tempted myself.


----------



## Totoxio

miketlse said:


> Yes, that's the one. I was tempted myself.


I think it's a great option for those who don't use Tidal + UAPP


----------



## DBaldock9

The TempoTec V1 is a digital transport, which has SPDIF / USB / BT output, and they actually use an image of the Mojo on their AliExpress sale page - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32996995824.html


----------



## miketlse

Totoxio said:


> I think it's a great option for those who don't use Tidal + UAPP


Yes, if ones main use case is play off a sd card, with optical out, and no need for streaming services, then it is difficult to beat at that price.


----------



## cirodts

yet I read that the mojo works better in usb and coaxial and not in optics


----------



## flyte3333 (Sep 21, 2019)

cirodts said:


> Every source that I put at mojo il mojo sounds different, which do you think are the best dap-mojo combinations for a better sound?



Hi

Can you share which sources you’ve tried?

I found the same as you when I compared optical to different USB sources that were somehow coupled to AC power.

But all battery powered sources I tried sounded same as optical. As long as the UBS source is running only on battery, i.e. no charging at the same time.

Just my own subjective experience though, which may be different.

For USB sources I use microUSB cable with RF filter - Monoprice sell them.
*
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5458*


----------



## JamieMcC (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi guys looking for a bit of help I'm a new Mojo owner in the UK trying to find a short USB Type-C to Micro-usb male to male Cable to hook up the Mojo to my phone any suggestions where to find short leads in the UK or Europe?

Sorted now thanks


----------



## miketlse (Sep 21, 2019)

JamieMcC said:


> Hi guys looking for a bit of help I'm a new Mojo owner in the UK trying to find a short USB Type-C to Micro-usb male to male Cable to hook up the Mojo to my phone any suggestions where to find short leads in the UK or Europe?


Two start points for you:

post #3 contains a section for cable recommendations, so maybe there is a suitable suggestion there
I bought a Forza Audio Works cable - they will terminate cables with several alternative plugs, so you can choose which option you want, however they are moderately expensive (say 50 euros).
Most recommendations were for a cheaper cable that cost only a few euros/dollars
See this post for more details

Hope this helps


----------



## Matpar

miketlse said:


> Yes, that's the one. I was tempted myself.



waiting mine in a few days, then will be trying it with my Mojo through coaxial. Let you know


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 21, 2019)

I think Rob Watts said that optical is the reference sound. Not due to anything internal about the Mojo, but due to no noise being introduced into the Mojo. Noise from the metal cables and RFI. Noise also from noisy PCs and the USB connection. (Hence why some of use Aidioquest Jitterbug on our Mojo USB connection.)


----------



## captblaze

now that Poly is a much more reliable device (my experience) I find the need to use other source connections to be unnecessary. direct from SD to Mojo provides my ears with the most pleasing sound of all

and yes I do understand not everyone can justify a $700 streaming add on, but Poly has (finally) made it to the party and is welcome to stay


----------



## JamieMcC (Sep 21, 2019)

Sorted now found a FiiO CL06 Type C to Micro USB OTG Cable on amazon uk for £6.99. with free delivery as a prime member.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DLQ2XYZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Totoxio (Sep 21, 2019)

Matpar said:


> waiting mine in a few days, then will be trying it with my Mojo through coaxial. Let you know


I'd recommend going optical, unless you use coaxial with an isolated USB to SPDIF converter like Schiit Eitr or similar. The reason? Coaxial, because it still uses a cable, is also susceptible to carry electrical noise from the source and pick up EMI/RFI from the air, unless it is galvanically isolated. I went that way with a complicated devices chain and I regret it. Optical is much simpler and cost effective.


----------



## Matpar

Totoxio said:


> I'd recommend going optical, unless you use coaxial with an isolated USB to SPDIF converter like Schiit Eitr or similar. The reason? Coaxial, because it still uses a cable, is also susceptible to carry electrical noise from the source and pick up EMI/RFI from the air, unless it is galvanically isolated. I went that way with a complicated devices chain and I regret it. Optical is much simpler and cost effective.



As a matter of fact I have an USB C to SPDIF from Cayin that hopefully will work with the X10T (it should have this sort of output implemented). But I will look into the optical options and see what happens. Let you know about the result. For sure in my humble experience, USB input is the one that TO ME is less satisfactory and, as stated already by other members, more prone to noise (EMI/RFI).

My experimental rig at the moment will be X10T as a transport, Mojo in "Line out mode" as a DAC and then a Corda Quickstep at the end as the amp.


----------



## dakanao

I wasn't satisfied with the Mojo through USB with everything stock. It wasn't until I purchased an isolator, 2 Jitterbugs (1 sitting in an unused port of the same USB bus) and a shielded USB cable that I really started to love the Mojo.

It just makes it more analogue, more controlled treble more defined bass, more natural timbre, better separation, transient response and resolution due to the lower noise distortion, just all around more refined.


----------



## ZappaMan

dakanao said:


> I wasn't satisfied with the Mojo through USB with everything stock. It wasn't until I purchased an isolator, 2 Jitterbugs (1 sitting in an unused port of the same USB bus) and a shielded USB cable that I really started to love the Mojo.
> 
> It just makes it more analogue, more controlled treble more defined bass, more natural timbre, better separation, transient response and resolution due to the lower noise distortion, just all around more refined.


If I power a chromecast via usb, then use optical to the dac, would putting a jitterbug in line (between power and chromecast) help theoretically?
I’d guess not, that it’s just used to clean up data signals?


----------



## miketlse

ZappaMan said:


> If I power a chromecast via usb, then use optical to the dac, would putting a jitterbug in line (between power and chromecast) help theoretically?
> I’d guess not, that it’s just used to clean up data signals?


I doubt it.
The jitterbug web page, states that it doesn't reduce jitter, but chord users did find that it reduced electrical noise.
If you use chromecast, then you are removing electrical noise from the equation anyway, so I cannot envisage how jitterbug would add value.


----------



## dakanao (Sep 21, 2019)

miketlse said:


> I doubt it.
> The jitterbug web page, states that it doesn't reduce jitter, but chord users did find that it reduced electrical noise.
> If you use chromecast, then you are removing electrical noise from the equation anyway, so I cannot envisage how jitterbug would add value.


Yeah, even though it's called the Jitterbug, it doesn't reduce jitter but it reduces electrical noise. I don't know if it'll work on the Chromecast theoretically


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> Yeah, even though it's called the Jitterbug, it doesn't reduce jitter but it reduces electrical noise. I don't know if it'll work on the Chromecast theoretically


If you use chromecast audio, you are connecting the CCA to mojo via optical, so no electrical noise can be transferred.


----------



## rkt31

miketlse said:


> Yes, that's the one. I was tempted myself.


I was the person who posted about xduoo x10t V1 as I am using it with HMS. Now xduoo x10t V1 has been discontinued and V2 has better format support. It is very clean transport to the point that the seller from I bought told me that it is excessively warm with mojo which I knew was good thing because a digital transport sounding warm means it has very low jitter. It is bit perfect and not due to some eq it is warm, which I checked from dsd encoded as dop into FLAC . It successfully passed dsd dop flac into HMS.


----------



## ubs28

I believe a while ago in this thread people were talking about a Mojo 2 coming. 

Any news on this?


----------



## joshnor713

ubs28 said:


> Any news on this?



Nope


----------



## Matpar

Matpar said:


> waiting mine in a few days, then will be trying it with my Mojo through coaxial. Let you know



Self quote, the X10T arrived, wow.







X10T as source, controlled via HiBy directly from my smartphone, then USB C to coaxial in the Mojo, then line out mode to Corda Quickstep, finally to my Audeze isine 20.

One of the most punchy, detailed and clean rig I have made so far.


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 24, 2019)

I would go via optical if I had the option like that. Plus I would not use an amp.

(Great photo.)

That's a great file source though, with the whole choice of connections.

By the way, I would recommend the Mojo case. The case was worth it to me, for peace of mind. I feel far more confident handling and moving my Mojo about. It seems silly, but I was always incredible tense about dropping something on the Mojo and marking it. Mojo always felt very vulnerable to damage on my desktop. Mojo in the original Chord case is stunning too. Worth the entry price just for that, and I don't ever worry about looks.


----------



## Matpar

I am looking for a proper optical cable, the amp helps a bit to "open" sound and add some "ompf" imho...


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 24, 2019)

Matpar said:


> I am looking for a proper optical cable, the amp helps a bit to "open" sound and add some "ompf" imho...



Well I imagine that even a cheap optical cable would sound better than coaxial or USB. While I doubt there is much noise at all coming from the file source, it's possible. Plus the cabling would be susceptible to RFI. Optical always was the definitive sound.

While there probably is not much noise on that system, if there is any, it will lighten the sound.

I would never put an amp on a Chord DAC though, unless I was driving speakers. There is just far too much lost across cables and amplification. I don't mean to lecture or preach. Sadly it is the case that amplifiers can only lose detail. … If you want more kick then try EQ the file source on its software if it has any.


----------



## GreenBow

@Matpar Please could you tell me if the X10T has a replaceable battery.


----------



## surfgeorge

GreenBow said:


> Well I imagine that even a cheap optical cable would sound better than coaxial or USB. While I doubt there is much noise at all coming from the file source, it's possible. Plus the cabling would be susceptible to RFI. Optical always was the definitive sound.
> 
> While there probably is not much noise on that system, if there is any, it will lighten the sound.
> 
> I would never put an amp on a Chord DAC though, unless I was driving speakers. There is just far too much lost across cables and amplification. I don't mean to lecture or preach. Sadly it is the case that amplifiers can only lose detail. … If you want more kick then try EQ the file source on its software if it has any.



Wouldn't EQ-ing introduce DSP errors that the Mojo can't fix any more?
I can hear a clear quality loss if I activate the EQ or MSEB in the HiBy R3 which I use as source fot the Mojo.
Makes the music sound lifeless.

PS: Fully aggree with you on the amplifier topic. In my Stereo system the Mojo did an amazing job with the $7.000 integrated KA180i amp. I never knew what that amp was capable of...


----------



## GreenBow

surfgeorge said:


> Wouldn't EQ-ing introduce DSP errors that the Mojo can't fix any more?
> I can hear a clear quality loss if I activate the EQ or MSEB in the HiBy R3 which I use as source fot the Mojo.
> Makes the music sound lifeless.
> 
> PS: Fully aggree with you on the amplifier topic. In my Stereo system the Mojo did an amazing job with the $7.000 integrated KA180i amp. I never knew what that amp was capable of...



Sorry then if I was wrong about EQ. I never heard of that. Thanks.

I know I have EQ'd in the past, and not seen any change that I noticed. It was a long time ago though.


I find the signature of Chord right, so I would not amplify unless driving speakers.


----------



## 474194 (Sep 24, 2019)

I have no Mojo anymore, but I recommend going [Raspberry Pi Zero, HiFiBerry Digi+ Pro, Lifatec glass optical cable] or if on a budget just [Raspberry Pi Zero + HiFiBerry Digi+ Pro].

Instead of recurring CCK or OTG cables purchases, one can purchase this setup at a similar cost as cables.

The UI can be controlled via an iDevice, Apple Watch, Android device, Android Wear device.  It can with the Raspberry Pi, but not confirmed with Pi 0 yet.  Once I get parts in will test this weekend if you can replicate on the 0.  The trick is changing the rPi WiFi adapter from client mode to SSID mode.  So any device can connect via WiFi to the rPi thus controlling the UI.  Works with rPi but have not tested with rPi 0.  In theory should work.

Power is via a USB battery bank.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...fficial-thread.831345/page-1138#post-15207300

Looking forward to Mojo2.


----------



## Matpar

GreenBow said:


> @Matpar Please could you tell me if the X10T has a replaceable battery.



Will check!

As far as cable, I wait an adapter (toslink from mini ) , plus I Will Place an order on a proper optical.

As far as the amp goes, I Will make a deeper comparison but so far I trust of course what stated before. 

Lighter stack!


----------



## GreenBow

I went looking on the manufacturer's website, and it says built in battery. I think that means not replaceable. 

I'd like a file source that I can replace the batteries in. It's unfair and blatantly wrong that we have to throw gadgets away when the battery goes.


----------



## rtm33

One week with Mojo. Very like it. Sound is fantastic and so enjoyable.I have had some experience with DAPs and don't want comeback to outdated interfaces and entry level CPUs.


----------



## masterpfa (Sep 25, 2019)

GreenBow said:


> I went looking on the manufacturer's website, and it says built in battery. I think that means not replaceable.
> I'd like a file source that I can replace the batteries in. It's unfair and blatantly wrong that we have to throw gadgets away when the battery goes.



Are you referring to the Chord Mojo, if so there are some post within this thread on battery replacement options, have a search as I cannot remember which post, it may be linked on the 1st page. If you weren't talking about the Chord Mojo apologies

EDIT Most answers to questions can be found within post no.2   Frequently asked questions




rtm33 said:


> One week with Mojo. Very like it. Sound is fantastic and so enjoyable.I have had some experience with DAPs and don't want comeback to outdated interfaces and entry level CPUs.



It's a very engaging piece of equipment suitable for most people and combinations of DAP's or phones/tablets

Enjoy


----------



## marsza11

Cheap and very good


----------



## GreenBow

masterpfa said:


> Are you referring to the Chord Mojo, if so there are some post within this thread on battery replacement options, have a search as I cannot remember which post, it may be linked on the 1st page. If you weren't talking about the Chord Mojo apologies
> 
> EDIT Most answers to questions can be found within post no.2   Frequently asked questions





GreenBow said:


> @Matpar Please could you tell me if the X10T has a replaceable battery.




I was asking about battery in the Xduoo.


----------



## bixby

Is a Mojo replacement in the wings?

I see a number of outlets selling new Mojos for $365 to $399.  Is this and end of life signal?  Or has the price just gone down steadily?


----------



## Matpar

bixby said:


> Is a Mojo replacement in the wings?
> 
> I see a number of outlets selling new Mojos for $365 to $399.  Is this and end of life signal?  Or has the price just gone down steadily?



I see from time to time so suspicious under 400 USD offers on Amazon, which ends up in being scam in fact.

Where do you get those prices if I May ask?


----------



## joshnor713

Matpar said:


> I see from time to time so suspicious under 400 USD offers on Amazon, which ends up in being scam in fact.
> 
> Where do you get those prices if I May ask?



This is different, $399 is happening in many stores now (i.e. Moon Audio, Headphones.com, and Audio46 to name a few).


----------



## AndrewOld

Matpar said:


> I see from time to time so suspicious under 400 USD offers on Amazon, which ends up in being scam in fact.
> 
> Where do you get those prices if I May ask?


The Mojo has had its price reduced by 25% in the UK from £399 to £299. That’s retail, including 20% tax, from a highly reputable high street dealer with good service and returns policy. Read what you like into that, but I think Santa Claus will be bringing something new ..

https://www.richersounds.com/chord-usb-dac-headphone-amp.html


----------



## adeseaso

Same in Sweden, big price drop.

Not too happy with it since mine has been collecting dust for a few months (Hugo's fault) and I just never got around to selling it. Bummer


----------



## bixby

Matpar said:


> I see from time to time so suspicious under 400 USD offers on Amazon, which ends up in being scam in fact.
> 
> Where do you get those prices if I May ask?



Audio 64 in the US and amazon UK and DE sellers.  I feel these are legit sellers.  I originally purchased my Mojo in 2016  from Amazon uk directly and it was about $475.  Maybe demand is a bit lower now hence the price drop, maybe Chord has dropped the wholesale price or maybe dealers got official word of a change coming?


----------



## AndrewOld

bixby said:


> Audio 64 in the US and amazon UK and DE sellers.  I feel these are legit sellers.  I originally purchased my Mojo in 2016  from Amazon uk directly and it was about $475.  Maybe demand is a bit lower now hence the price drop, maybe Chord has dropped the wholesale price or maybe dealers got official word of a change coming?


Christmas is coming.....


----------



## Totoxio

It's not my intention to start a debate, especially since I'm not British, but the incoming Brexit could also be another factor to consider.


----------



## AndrewOld

Totoxio said:


> It's not my intention to start a debate, especially since I'm not British, but the incoming Brexit could also be another factor to consider.



maybe, but if anything Brexit would make British kit more expensive in sterling at least, since the pound has tanked. And it’s only the Mojo that has had the price reduced so massively. If they did that for the DAVE it would be over £2000 cheaper!


----------



## miketlse

bixby said:


> Is a Mojo replacement in the wings?
> 
> I see a number of outlets selling new Mojos for $365 to $399.  Is this and end of life signal?  Or has the price just gone down steadily?


The price drop was announced nearly a month ago https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2610#post-15162591
At the time, I thought it might be a ploy to get customers into dealers stores, where they could also be asked if they had heard about the 2Go.
Obviously wide of the mark with that speculation, because no sign of the 2Go yet.


----------



## Reactcore (Sep 28, 2019)

sorry couldnt help myself.. just sounds so good
Jeez almost 40k posts here


----------



## daveathall (Sep 30, 2019)

I bought a Mojo on Saturday for just under 300 quid, it sounds fabulous. With my ears, I probably wouldn't be able to tell if there is any difference after a burn in period as discussed earlier in the thread. I received some Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro headphones about an hour ago, this pairing is better than my old Sennheiser ie 8 which I bought about 8 years ago. It has been a long time since I have had a headphone system, I get a Chord Poly delivered tomorrow, in the blink of an eye I have spent the best part of 1300 quid, goodness me, good job the chord stuff looks small, the missus thinks that they wouldn't cost more than 50 quid, if she does, I will just turn the volume up and give her a smile.


----------



## captblaze

daveathall said:


> I bought a Mojo on Saturday for just under 300 quid, it sounds fabulous. With my ears, I probably wouldn't be able to tell if there is any difference after a burn in period as discussed earlier in the thread. I received some Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro headphones about an hour ago, this pairing is better than my old Sennheiser ie 8 which I bought about 8 years ago. It has been a long time since I have had a headphone system, I get a Chord Poly delivered tomorrow, in the blink of an eye I have spent the best part of 1300 quid, goodness me, good job the chord stuff looks small, the missus thinks that they wouldn't cost more than 50 quid, if she does, I will just turn the volume up and give her a smile.



the journey, the destination

they both can make for a pleasurable experience. when you receive poly make sure you follow the instructions precisely and you "shouldn't" have any issues. watching the Poly thread made me a bit paranoid regarding the process, but I methodically followed the instructions (including making sure both Mojo and Poly were fully charged) and was successful. as a result I know have a fully updated and functional device


----------



## joshnor713

I'm glad Chord started enforcing retailers to ship Poly with firmware at least v2.0. I had a rut with < v2.0 firmware when I bought it (ended up with corrupted firmware, and completely saw everyone's frustration from early on in this thread). Thankfully Chord helped me correct the corrupted firmware, but it's not something anyone should have to go through at this premium cost. Everything's been smooth-sailing since then. Love this device. v2.0 is what the Poly should've been from the beginning.


----------



## daveathall (Oct 1, 2019)

joshnor713 said:


> I'm glad Chord started enforcing retailers to ship Poly with firmware at least v2.0. I had a rut with < v2.0 firmware when I bought it (ended up with corrupted firmware, and completely saw everyone's frustration from early on in this thread). Thankfully Chord helped me correct the corrupted firmware, but it's not something anyone should have to go through at this premium cost. Everything's been smooth-sailing since then. Love this device. v2.0 is what the Poly should've been from the beginning.



I hope that they have shipped it with the latest version here, I picked an online service of a chain shop (Richer sounds) so that if need be, I can call in at one of their shops and ask them to update the firmware if it is from a device that has been in stock and on the shelf for awhile. I have a new Poly on charge at the moment.


----------



## daveathall

Why on earth do they make it so difficult, I have charged this thing for 6 hours and got here. It wont go further. It doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## captblaze

daveathall said:


> Why on earth do they make it so difficult, I have charged this thing for 6 hours and got here. It wont go further. It doesn't inspire confidence.



I know it shouldn't make a difference, but I set mine up with an iPhone. which Android version is on your phone?


----------



## daveathall (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you, it is a Samsung Galaxy S10+, I initially thought the same, so tried with my iPad Pro, that couldn't find it at all. I think that more through good luck than any expertise on my part, I have managed to get it to connect to my wifi network and is seen by Roon. So far, so good. I will not try and set up the card or hot spot on my phone yet. It's main purpose is to work with Roon in my house, which is what it is doing now. I will try and switch it on and off a couple of times to see how it plays.

Thank you for getting back though, really appreciate it.

Edit, I have got the flash player working and able to control it from my S10+ using Bubbleupnp. My initial reservations are fading.

Edit, I have the feeling that I don't really know what I am doing but it seems to be forgiving me, have managed to update it a couple of times to firmware 2.04.


----------



## miketlse

If you have GoFigure working, and the Poly working, you can check and post what version of the Poly firmware is installed. That contextual info can help anyone here who tries to suggest any solutions for you.


----------



## ubs28 (Oct 1, 2019)

I don't care about a cheaper Mojo. I am only interested in a Mojo 2 that sounds correct.

I'm only tolerating the strange tonal balance of the Mojo because my Hugo 2 isn't portable and it is older technology. But it is time Chord aligns the Mojo to the Hugo 2 at least with an update.

I know a lot of people like how the Mojo sounds, but according to my ears it doesn't sound neutral to me.


----------



## Devodonaldson

ubs28 said:


> I don't care about a cheaper Mojo. I am only interested in a Mojo 2 that sounds correct.
> 
> I'm only tolerating the strange tonal balance of the Mojo because my Hugo 2 isn't portable and it is older technology. But it is time Chord aligns the Mojo to the Hugo 2 at least with an update.
> 
> I know a lot of people like how the Mojo sounds, but according to my ears it doesn't sound neutral to me.


Definitely not neutral. A little warm, I believe. Wasn't that the point?


----------



## jarnopp

ubs28 said:


> I don't care about a cheaper Mojo. I am only interested in a Mojo 2 that sounds correct.
> 
> I'm only tolerating the strange tonal balance of the Mojo because my Hugo 2 isn't portable and it is older technology. But it is time Chord aligns the Mojo to the Hugo 2 at least with an update.
> 
> I know a lot of people like how the Mojo sounds, but according to my ears it doesn't sound neutral to me.



Oh jeez no!  I love Mojo, as I do TT2. I would never trade its sound for Hugo2, which I tried and wasn’t for me. I don’t find it overly warm are rolled off at all.


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> I don’t find it overly warm are rolled off at all.



Thats why you dont like the Hugo then if you think Mojo sounds flat.


----------



## jarnopp

Deftone said:


> Thats why you dont like the Hugo then if you think Mojo sounds flat.



Somehow I think it’s more tonality than frequency response, but not sure what would cause one effect vs another (or if they may be the Sam thing).


----------



## Deftone

jarnopp said:


> Somehow I think it’s more tonality than frequency response, but not sure what would cause one effect vs another (or if they may be the Sam thing).



I'm not sure either, it measures flat but it definitely doesn't sound it. @JaZZ recently described the tonality perfectly and drew small graph of how it sounds. Rolled off sub, mid bass hump and rolled off high.


----------



## GreenBow

I would take Hugo 2 over Mojo every day of the week, and I love the Mojo.


----------



## daveathall

miketlse said:


> If you have GoFigure working, and the Poly working, you can check and post what version of the Poly firmware is installed. That contextual info can help anyone here who tries to suggest any solutions for you.



Thank you, I am happy that I seem to be mastering it, I must admit, it was a bit daunting but, in the end, seemed to go well.


----------



## masterpfa

daveathall said:


> I bought a Mojo on Saturday for just under 300 quid, it sounds fabulous. With my ears, I probably wouldn't be able to tell if there is any difference after a burn in period as discussed earlier in the thread. I received some Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro headphones about an hour ago, this pairing is better than my old Sennheiser ie 8 which I bought about 8 years ago. It has been a long time since I have had a headphone system, I get a Chord Poly delivered tomorrow, in the blink of an eye I have spent the best part of 1300 quid, goodness me, good job the chord stuff looks small, the missus thinks that they wouldn't cost more than 50 quid, if she does, I will just turn the volume up and give her a smile.



Your plans for concealment have me in stiches

PS hide your credit card bill/bank statement as that ringing will not be a Timpani Drums in the back row of the orchestra but you head and a wooden spoon making connection


----------



## danblakemore

Just got a mojo and was going to use it with the iPhone XR, however for ease another possibility would be to buy a sim free phone to use as a music only player.

would this be a decent transport for the mojo? 
I will be using amazon hd and Qobuz apps, downloading offline music into the sim free phone.


----------



## joshnor713

danblakemore said:


> Just got a mojo and was going to use it with the iPhone XR, however for ease another possibility would be to buy a sim free phone to use as a music only player.
> 
> would this be a decent transport for the mojo?
> I will be using amazon hd and Qobuz apps, downloading offline music into the sim free phone.



Just bear in mind that if it's an Android phone, you won't get bit-perfect into the Mojo. Android still annoyingly upscales the sample rate (iphone doesn't). There's the UAPP option, but that won't let you do offline.


----------



## Devodonaldson

danblakemore said:


> Just got a mojo and was going to use it with the iPhone XR, however for ease another possibility would be to buy a sim free phone to use as a music only player.
> 
> would this be a decent transport for the mojo?
> I will be using amazon hd and Qobuz apps, downloading offline music into the sim free phone.


I use a used iPhone 7 256gb that I got on eBay. Definitely great transport for just about any portable DAC, as it outputs bit perfect through the lightning cable for Qobuz, and Tidal. Amazon isn't, but that is the apps problem right now.


----------



## joshnor713

Devodonaldson said:


> I use a used iPhone 7 256gb that I got on eBay. Definitely great transport for just about any portable DAC, as it outputs bit perfect through the lightning cable for Qobuz, and Tidal. Amazon isn't, but that is the apps problem right now.



That's a good idea, thanks. I mean, another device to carry around and charge, but not a big deal to me.


----------



## Matpar

joshnor713 said:


> That's a good idea, thanks. I mean, another device to carry around and charge, but not a big deal to me.



Check out also xduoo xt10 II, we wrote about It earlier on.. It costs less than a smartphone and It Is a "clean" source that can be fed also via BT and controlled (HiBy music).


----------



## joshnor713

Matpar said:


> Check out also xduoo xt10 II, we wrote about It earlier on.. It costs less than a smartphone and It Is a "clean" source that can be fed also via BT and controlled (HiBy music).



Not a streamer...


----------



## Matpar

joshnor713 said:


> Not a streamer...



You can go BT from smartphone...


----------



## joshnor713

Matpar said:


> You can go BT from smartphone...



Downgrade in SQ...


----------



## Matpar

joshnor713 said:


> Downgrade in SQ...



In respect of? Streaming tidal? You sure?


----------



## joshnor713

Matpar said:


> In respect of? Streaming tidal? You sure?



Does the xduoo xt10 II do LDAC? If not, there's a lot of data you're missing. And yes, on Tidal, which streams CD quality. If I'm going this route, I'll go with Fiio, because their newest players support BT receiver with LDAC.


----------



## Matpar

joshnor713 said:


> Does the xduoo xt10 II do LDAC? If not, there's a lot of data you're missing. And yes, on Tidal, which streams CD quality. If I'm going this route, I'll go with Fiio, because their newest players support BT receiver with LDAC.



it supports APT-X..


----------



## danblakemore

Thanks for this , reason I bought mojo was for flexibility, I returned a fiio M9 because it was like using a ten year old phone. I’d love something that is fast to use and decent quality. But the android not working offline via usb app is a big put off... 

Might even look at iPod touch?


----------



## joshnor713

Matpar said:


> it supports APT-X..



Which pales in comparison to the bandwidth of LDAC


----------



## Devodonaldson

danblakemore said:


> Thanks for this , reason I bought mojo was for flexibility, I returned a fiio M9 because it was like using a ten year old phone. I’d love something that is fast to use and decent quality. But the android not working offline via usb app is a big put off...
> 
> Might even look at iPod touch?


You can get a used iPhone 7 256gb for Round $200 on eBay. Bit perfect transport


----------



## joshnor713

Devodonaldson said:


> You can get a used iPhone 7 256gb for Round $200 on eBay. Bit perfect transport



This is exactly what i was just looking at, haha.


----------



## CJG888

Or a Shanling M0...


----------



## joshnor713

CJG888 said:


> Or a Shanling M0...



M0 can't stream HiFi audio from apps like Qobuz or Tidal. That's what this discussion is about.


----------



## flyte3333

danblakemore said:


> Might even look at iPod touch?



Yep if you get the current one you should have a few years of the latest iOS version...


----------



## dgozalie

Hello

my friend make a small review about dac and so far he stop at chord mojo... cause he haven't try better ones..  well just read this for fun and information

https://orronoco.blogspot.com/2019/09/dac-all-around-part-1-playstation-scph.html
https://orronoco.blogspot.com/2019/09/dac-all-around-part-2-schiit-modi.html
https://orronoco.blogspot.com/2019/09/dac-all-around-part-3-chord-mojo.html

enjoy...


----------



## dgozalie (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello All

here i want to share my setup.. so far it works well for me...
Pi3 B+ with Digi out (Volumio) -- Chord Mojo (Coax) -- SRM-252S via lineout at 3V -- L300

so far it works so good for me... don't have any urge to upgrade anymore... perhaps if there second hand Chord Qutest, might reconsider again haha...


----------



## dakanao

Does the sound quality of the Mojo get worse if the battery is nearly dead (on the red light)? I noticed that


----------



## rtm33

Devodonaldson said:


> You can get a used iPhone 7 256gb for Round $200 on eBay. Bit perfect transport


With dongle almost half of a Mojo size...


----------



## Devodonaldson

rtm33 said:


> With dongle almost half of a Mojo size...


Don't understand that statement


----------



## rtm33

Devodonaldson said:


> Don't understand that statement


Apple camera adapter is too big.


----------



## Devodonaldson

rtm33 said:


> Apple camera adapter is too big.


Yes it is. That's why devices like this exist


----------



## Matpar

Just my two cents on a recent topic in this thread: why if Mojo went down in retail price, then Poly seems not to follow same route?!


----------



## zorlin

Finally got my hands on a Chord Mojo.

All I can saw is wow. I'm not super technical but this thing has absolutely blown me away and exceeded all expectations.


----------



## dgozalie

Hello all...

i used to connect to my mojo using coaxial from rasp pi b+ and digi+... so far no problem and can play all song up to 192/24... cannot find any song higher than that....
after i read all previous post, it seems Mr. Rob Watts prefer using optical over coax due to the no jitter/ electric interference... however i cannot play the 192/24 song using optical.. the highest is just up to 96/24... 
when i check out the mojo spec in website it states optical up to 96/24.. but when i check the pdf manual, it states the optical can go up to 192/24... which one the right ones ? can anyone ever got 192/24 bit playing using optical ?

Donny


----------



## GreenBow

dgozalie said:


> Hello all...
> 
> i used to connect to my mojo using coaxial from rasp pi b+ and digi+... so far no problem and can play all song up to 192/24... cannot find any song higher than that....
> after i read all previous post, it seems Mr. Rob Watts prefer using optical over coax due to the no jitter/ electric interference... however i cannot play the 192/24 song using optical.. the highest is just up to 96/24...
> ...


​

If you start reading at this post, Post #4263 of 4341, the vey same thing just came up in the Qutest thread.


----------



## miketlse

dgozalie said:


> Hello all...
> 
> i used to connect to my mojo using coaxial from rasp pi b+ and digi+... so far no problem and can play all song up to 192/24... cannot find any song higher than that....
> after i read all previous post, it seems Mr. Rob Watts prefer using optical over coax due to the no jitter/ electric interference... however i cannot play the 192/24 song using optical.. the highest is just up to 96/24...
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.869417/page-287#post-15218552
Owners have managed 192/24, but it requires both the cable and source device to be up to the job, which cannot be relied upon in 100% of cases.


----------



## Matpar

This Is xduoo xt10 II with stock optical cable from Amazon and Mojo... Frequency Rate seems to me pretty High.


----------



## Deftone

Matpar said:


> Just my two cents on a recent topic in this thread: why if Mojo went down in retail price, then Poly seems not to follow same route?!



It's the poly that should of had the price drop imo.


----------



## GreenBow (Oct 8, 2019)

Deftone said:


> It's the poly that should of had the price drop imo.



Hell yeah!

I would never use more than the SD-Card.


----------



## 474194 (Oct 6, 2019)

dgozalie said:


> Hello all...
> 
> i used to connect to my mojo using coaxial from rasp pi b+ and digi+... so far no problem and can play all song up to 192/24... cannot find any song higher than that....
> after i read all previous post, it seems Mr. Rob Watts prefer using optical over coax due to the no jitter/ electric interference... however i cannot play the 192/24 song using optical.. the highest is just up to 96/24...
> ...



Hey Donny.  Good choice on optical source.   Chi-Fi DAP's likely cut corners on the optical out components, so nice to see a good high quality optical source posted.  Quality of optical source does make a difference with the Hugo2 in my experience.  Do you happen to have the Digi+ Pro?



 





I have no issues with 24-192 with Digi+ Pro and Hugo2.  I use a Lifatec optical cable, but the Lifatec plastic (POF) cable also works with 24-192.  

http://lifatec.com/toslink2.html

I'm purely off-grid battery going forward, so no mains in the mix.  Zero noise and zero RFI/EMI, just a beautiful black abyss background .  I'm using a Ghent Audio Gotham USB (only VCC/GND soldered) between the Anker battery bank and rPi0.  Initially 3B+, but I'm focused on portability or at least transportability so switched to a lower footprint rPi0.

http://ghentaudio.com/part/dc-gac4.html

I also de-soldered off the Coaxial port as I consider that useless with Chord products as optical is the reference and noise-free.


----------



## dakanao

Every time I use the Mojo with my HD 650 in the evening, I find myself listening until late in the night… That treble quality and natural timbre is just addicting with the 650.


----------



## Soundizer

If your source music is only upto 96kHz / 24bit, is there any benefit of using USB instead of Optical.

My iMac has optical out and my music is not more than 96kHz 24bit. So surely Optical is better and less noisy than USB in this scenario?


----------



## flyte3333 (Oct 9, 2019)

Soundizer said:


> So surely Optical is better and less noisy than USB in this scenario?



Optical is better because it is 100% immune to all mains power related issues (ground currents / leakage currents / RF).

And jitter is a non-issue with Rob's DACs.


----------



## Soundizer

flyte3333 said:


> Optical is better because it is 100% immune to all mains power related issues (ground currents / leakage currents / RF)



oh wow. Thank you. I thought it was just me thinking Optical sounds cleaner.

i did not realise Rob also stated it. 
May I ask which post or page that is on?

nice one.


----------



## flyte3333

Soundizer said:


> oh wow. Thank you. I thought it was just me thinking Optical sounds cleaner.
> 
> i did not realise Rob also stated it.
> May I ask which post or page that is on?
> ...



I'm pretty sure he's mentioned it on every Chord DAC thread but that particular post was on the Dave thread.

See here: *Post #9719*

Exactly the same applies to Mojo though.


----------



## Soundizer

flyte3333 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's mentioned it on every Chord DAC thread but that particular post was on the Dave thread.
> 
> See here: *Post #9719*
> 
> Exactly the same applies to Mojo though.



i was actually going to upgrade my 2012 iMac Computer, but glad I have not as 2017 and newer iMacs don’t have optical output anymore. thanks again.


----------



## flyte3333

Soundizer said:


> oh wow. Thank you. I thought it was just me thinking Optical sounds cleaner.



I've mentioned on Dave, Hugo2 and Mojo threads before but optical is the most dangerous input for me... 

It's the most fatigue free listening over long listening periods (for me) and  this makes me want to turn the volume louder...


----------



## flyte3333

Soundizer said:


> i was actually going to upgrade my 2012 iMac Computer, but glad I have not as 2017 and newer iMacs don’t have optical output anymore. thanks again.



My newer Mac doesn't have optical output. 

But I bought this miniDSP USB-to-optical converter which has been rock solid:

*https://www.minidsp.com/products/usb-audio-interface/usbstreamer-box*

So I wouldn't let that hold you back from upgrading your Mac in future.


----------



## Soundizer

flyte3333 said:


> My newer Mac doesn't have optical output.
> 
> But I bought this miniDSP USB-to-optical converter which has been rock solid:
> 
> ...



Ok. I will check if it’s available in UK. I probably will upgrade to 2019 iMAC post any October Apple announcement.


----------



## GreenBow

flyte3333 said:


> Optical is better because it is 100% immune to all mains power related issues (ground currents / leakage currents / RF).
> 
> And jitter is a non-issue with Rob's DACs.



Great post. You win Head Fi for today.


----------



## dgozalie

Alright...

my question now how come some optical cable cannot play up to 24/192 ? most of them only up to 24/96... so it is the quality of the cable ? and i though all cable just made of clear plastic... how to tell which cable can guarantee go up to 24/192 ?


----------



## Totoxio (Oct 9, 2019)

dgozalie said:


> Alright...
> 
> my question now how come some optical cable cannot play up to 24/192 ? most of them only up to 24/96... so it is the quality of the cable ? and i though all cable just made of clear plastic... how to tell which cable can guarantee go up to 24/192 ?



To be honest, I think the benefits of going optical are much more noticeable than any increase of bit depth and bit rate over Redbook.

BTW, I use C2G brand optical cable and never had a problem to reach 24/192. I just keep it short (1.5 feet or 50 cm) and never touch the tips.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I just received my Chord Mojo and I would like to start using it with my Samsung Galaxy S9. I have a micro-USB (Mojo side) to USB-C (S9) cable and I have also tried using the S9 USB OTG adapter that comes with the phone. However, the music just comes out of the phone speakers. It appears that the phone is not sending audio through the USB. Is this a known issue with Android phones or is it just Android phones that still have headphone jacks? What are my options for making the Mojo work with my phone?

Apologies if this was already answered in the previous 2621 pages. I tried a few searches and could not find the answer for the S9. The S8 issue discussed elsewhere seems to be different.

Thank you.


----------



## dontfeedphils

CaptainFantastic said:


> I just received my Chord Mojo and I would like to start using it with my Samsung Galaxy S9. I have a micro-USB (Mojo side) to USB-C (S9) cable and I have also tried using the S9 USB OTG adapter that comes with the phone. However, the music just comes out of the phone speakers. It appears that the phone is not sending audio through the USB. Is this a known issue with Android phones or is it just Android phones that still have headphone jacks? What are my options for making the Mojo work with my phone?
> 
> Apologies if this was already answered in the previous 2621 pages. I tried a few searches and could not find the answer for the S9. The S8 issue discussed elsewhere seems to be different.
> 
> Thank you.



Lots of different options for software on Android to do what you're looking for.  My favorite happens to be UAPP (USB Audio Player Pro).  It bypasses the internal re-sampling that Android inherently does and sends bit-perfect data out to your DAC.


----------



## Devodonaldson

CaptainFantastic said:


> I just received my Chord Mojo and I would like to start using it with my Samsung Galaxy S9. I have a micro-USB (Mojo side) to USB-C (S9) cable and I have also tried using the S9 USB OTG adapter that comes with the phone. However, the music just comes out of the phone speakers. It appears that the phone is not sending audio through the USB. Is this a known issue with Android phones or is it just Android phones that still have headphone jacks? What are my options for making the Mojo work with my phone?
> 
> Apologies if this was already answered in the previous 2621 pages. I tried a few searches and could not find the answer for the S9. The S8 issue discussed elsewhere seems to be different.
> 
> Thank you.


I know this may sound juvenile, but makes sure you are plugging into the correct micro slot o the mojo. I've used the mojo with about 10 different Android phones including s8 and j3. External DACs do work with the S9


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Devodonaldson said:


> I know this may sound juvenile, but makes sure you are plugging into the correct micro slot o the mojo. I've used the mojo with about 10 different Android phones including s8 and j3. External DACs do work with the S9



Yes, I am plugging into the right slot for sure. It sounds like I need an app like UAPP? Or does your Samsung send audio through the USB without any special app?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I also enabled the Developer Mode and went to Default USB Configuration. The choices here for USB functions are 1) Transferring Files 2) USB tethering 3) MIDI 4) Transferring Images 5) Charging only. There is no option for _USB audio output function _as this page seems to indicate would be needed for Android USB out: https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo/faq.html#question5 .


----------



## Devodonaldson

CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, I am plugging into the right slot for sure. It sounds like I need an app like UAPP? Or does your Samsung send audio through the USB without any special app?


I can play anything through the USB. Tidal, Google play Music, YouTube, VUDU, etc. UAPP sounds better, because no Android audio stack and resampling, but everything works fine via USB


----------



## Devodonaldson

CaptainFantastic said:


> I also enabled the Developer Mode and went to Default USB Configuration. The choices here for USB functions are 1) Transferring Files 2) USB tethering 3) MIDI 4) Transferring Images 5) Charging only. There is no option for _USB audio output function _as this page seems to indicate would be needed for Android USB out: https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mojo/faq.html#question5 .


Don't have the 9. Found this to be a problem for nearly everyone once the 9 updated to pie. No promises, but try in developer options turning on hardware acceleration, and attempt to play via USB.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Thanks for the help all. It turns out that the Mojo works on all counts (streaming, etc.) with the S9. The OTG USB adapter I was using was not really OTG. Upon trying another one... perfection.


----------



## emil2099

Hey guys. Long time reader but first time poster here, but thought you may find it interesting.

So I’ve been using Mojo for a while now but struggling with portability element of it, as needed to carry extra dongle / cable and avoiding scratching the metal case when it’s in the bag. I came up with the following portable solution for now: custom leather case with a pocket + Meenova lightning cable. Less of a problem for using at home or office, admittedly, but I am enjoying this fix.


----------



## joshnor713

emil2099 said:


> Hey guys. Long time reader but first time poster here, but thought you may find it interesting.
> 
> So I’ve been using Mojo for a while now but struggling with portability element of it, as needed to carry extra dongle / cable and avoiding scratching the metal case when it’s in the bag. I came up with the following portable solution for now: custom leather case with a pocket + Meenova lightning cable. Less of a problem for using at home or office, admittedly, but I am enjoying this fix.



Wow, that whole setup looks freakin fantastic. Sick case. Where is it from?


----------



## emil2099

joshnor713 said:


> Wow, that whole setup looks freakin fantastic. Sick case. Where is it from?


Ha, thanks! This one is DIY job from some French goat leather...


----------



## normanl

I used optical cable to connect my desktop PC to Mojo DAC . Strangely, there is no sound coming out of headphone connected to Mojo using Mojo Driver (ASIO or WASPI) through JR Media Center. However, when I switched to Realtek HD audio Driver of the PC sound board (card) the sound then came out of headphone connected to Mojo. Could some one please explain to me why it did not work by using Mojo driver? Does double digital to analog conversion occur by using Realtek driver?


----------



## GreenBow (Oct 11, 2019)

normanl said:


> I used optical cable to connect my desktop PC to Mojo DAC . Strangely, there is no sound coming out of headphone connected to Mojo using Mojo Driver (ASIO or WASPI) through JR Media Center. However, when I switched to Realtek HD audio Driver of the PC sound board (card) the sound then came out of headphone connected to Mojo. Could some one please explain to me why it did not work by using Mojo driver? Does double digital to analog conversion occur by using Realtek driver?



When you use USB, you are using a USB port on your PC. Maybe that is why you need a driver. When you use optical, you use digital out on your sound card, and the sound card does no audio processing. The PC just sends the bits to the optical port. You pick  them up with a cable and DAC.

While you would change the output in JRiver, you would also have to change it in Sound Control Panel. I use Realtek Digital Output. No idea if any of the other work. No worry about jitter since the DAC clocks the signal.

I keep a shortcut to Sound on my desktop, for quick and regular access.


----------



## bixby

Soundizer said:


> If your source music is only upto 96kHz / 24bit, is there any benefit of using USB instead of Optical.
> 
> My iMac has optical out and my music is not more than 96kHz 24bit. So surely Optical is better and less noisy than USB in this scenario?



In my experience with Macbook and multiple Mac minis, optical was the worst input to a well vetted dac.  Toslink in Macs have fairly high jitter.  Any well vetted USB outperformed Toslink in any of my setups.

Even when using usb to bridges via optical the sound was soft, lacked transient response and was generally mellow ...dull and hazy.

You can talk all day about galvanic isolation with optical, but that does not make it best digital  implementation outright.  A well done USB can be much better, problem is many folks choose schitt implementations..


----------



## Rozzko

Tell me please Better USB cable than stock. Not for 300$ but cable that will be sound better than stock usb.tnanks


----------



## GreenBow

Soundizer said:


> If your source music is only upto 96kHz / 24bit, is there any benefit of using USB instead of Optical.
> 
> My iMac has optical out and my music is not more than 96kHz 24bit. So surely Optical is better and less noisy than USB in this scenario?



Optical is not restricted to 96Khz/24bit. If your cable and source can transmit 192KHz, the Chord DAC will run it.


----------



## bixby (Oct 12, 2019)

Rozzko said:


> Tell me please Better USB cable than stock. Not for 300$ but cable that will be sound better than stock usb.tnanks


Monoprice worked fine when I had the Mojo.  Ones without ferrite.
And the heavier gauge.


----------



## dakanao

bixby said:


> In my experience with Macbook and multiple Mac minis, optical was the worst input to a well vetted dac.  Toslink in Macs have fairly high jitter.  Any well vetted USB outperformed Toslink in any of my setups.
> 
> *Even when using usb to bridges via optical* the sound was soft, lacked transient response and was generally mellow ...dull and hazy.
> 
> You can talk all day about galvanic isolation with optical, but that does not make it best digital  implementation outright.  A well done USB can be much better, problem is many folks choose schitt implementations..


What do you mean exactly with this? Do you mean you converter the USB signal to optical with a device, or something else?


----------



## dgozalie

Hello...
i am using rasp pi 3B with optional digital out card.. so i can output using USB, coax and optical.. i using this pi cause i try to eliminate electric/EMI/whatever interference as much as possible... and i find out that optical still give the best output compare with coaxial... for USB, i don't even bother to try cause the USB is built in to rasp pi board directly, so there should be more interference to the USB slot...

all computer whatever it is windows or mac always have more interference cause they are general purpose computer, not specific computer for specific job... that explain the superiority of rasp pi for audio output... in audio, less is more...


----------



## Shareknow (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello everyone,
This is my first post, happy to be here.

I'm new to the headphone world. It all started with the smule singing app. I use Sony MDR-ZX700 headphones for recording purposes.

After recording i listen to recorded songs via Sennheiser  HD599.

My phone, Sony xperia xz premium is very pleasant and warm sounding, but struggle's to properly drive sennheiser HD 599 headphones.

After reading a few reviews here, i found that chord mojo is very warm sounding and have ample power.

Some videos online indicate that there seems to be a big problem with the battery of Mojo.

How many years of trouble free experience do u have?

your reassurance can really help me decide.

Thanks in advance,

Regards.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Shareknow said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post, happy to be here.
> 
> I'm new to the headphone world. It all started with the smule singing app. I use Sony MDR-ZX700 headphones for recording purposes.
> ...


Don't cha get and listen at same time, or rather don't leave charged while listening for extended period of time.my Mojo is 2yrs old, still getting a full 8.5hrs on a full charge, no issue


----------



## ZappaMan

Shareknow said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post, happy to be here.
> 
> I'm new to the headphone world. It all started with the smule singing app. I use Sony MDR-ZX700 headphones for recording purposes.
> ...


Make sure to use the current amp charger(1 amp), use the supplier charging lead. Mines is mostly fine after 2 years.
More advanced battery life tips are don’t let it totally discharge, just turn it off when you get the red warning I suppose.


----------



## jarnopp

Shareknow said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post, happy to be here.
> 
> I'm new to the headphone world. It all started with the smule singing app. I use Sony MDR-ZX700 headphones for recording purposes.
> ...



With minimal care, at least 3 years. As stated abov, don’t charge and listen at the same time. I replaced my battery after about 3.5 years because I was only getting about 5 hours on a charge (which would likely not have been an issue for my listening), but that was way off from Poly, which was more like 9 hours. Now they are more aligned with playing time.


----------



## Rozzko

I read one review how to connect mojo to ps4.
Is it right? I don't understand why I need to connect it also to USB? Optical connect and sound working,.why I need to also connect USB? USB+optical connection same time? Why?


----------



## ZappaMan

Rozzko said:


> I read one review how to connect mojo to ps4.
> Is it right? I don't understand why I need to connect it also to USB? Optical connect and sound working,.why I need to also connect USB? USB+optical connection same time? Why?


No, it’s incorrect, you just connect to optical and then change the setting in PS4 to output to optical.


----------



## x RELIC x

Shareknow said:


> Hello everyone,
> This is my first post, happy to be here.
> 
> I'm new to the headphone world. It all started with the smule singing app. I use Sony MDR-ZX700 headphones for recording purposes.
> ...



I still get 7-8 hours of use from my Mojo and I’ve owned it since launch, but I listen to it less now than I did in the first few years. The previous advice is good regarding full discharge and over heating, but also keep in mind that like all lithium battery powered devices don’t plug it in 24/7 and you should be fine with the longevity.


----------



## bixby (Oct 13, 2019)

dakanao said:


> What do you mean exactly with this? Do you mean you converter the USB signal to optical with a device, or something else?



Exactly a USB to SPDIF Bridge can convert USB to coax, AES, or optical spdif.  See my reviews of 4 such devices on my blog.

Link


----------



## Rozzko

ZappaMan said:


> Make sure to use the current amp charger(1 amp), use the supplier charging lead. Mines is mostly fine after 2 years.
> More advanced battery life tips are don’t let it totally discharge, just turn it off when you get the red warning I suppose.


But supplier cable is too short for charging. May be cable not play important role in term of charging?


----------



## Rozzko

Devodonaldson said:


> Don't cha get and listen at same time, or rather don't leave charged while listening for extended period of time.my Mojo is 2yrs old, still getting a full 8.5hrs on a full charge, no issue


And what about - if I charged mojo on full and trying to listen and charging. It's not working correct? I mean it will lose charge and charging? No difference full charged or half charged,  all scenario don't advise to make this way?  Yeah?


----------



## Rozzko

bixby said:


> Exactly a USB to SPDIF Bridge can convert USB to coax, AES, or optical spdif.  See my reviews of 4 such devices on my blog.
> 
> Link


Wow, this bridges cost too much! Maybe good USB cable will be not worse than usb-->optical bridge? 
My laptop not have optical output, and I read on head fi that optical connection give mojo best sounds. It's hurts me...


----------



## ZappaMan

Rozzko said:


> But supplier cable is too short for charging. May be cable not play important role in term of charging?


I think different leads can carry different voltages, but I’m just thinking of ways to play it safe if your concerned 
Chord also replace battery at cost and there are diy videos too.


----------



## dakanao

bixby said:


> Exactly a USB to SPDIF Bridge can convert USB to coax, AES, or optical spdif.  See my reviews of 4 such devices on my blog.
> 
> Link


Read through the blog, but no reviews?


----------



## bixby (Oct 14, 2019)

dakanao said:


> Read through the blog, but no reviews?



Not really sure what your problem in finding them might be, but here are the links to the 4 reviews.

http://digitalaudiodirections.blogspot.com/2016/03/bryston-buc-1-usb-spdif-converter-review.html
http://digitalaudiodirections.blogspot.com/2016/03/yellowtec-puc-2-lite-usbaes-bridge.html
http://digitalaudiodirections.blogspot.com/2016/03/mutec-mc-12-bi-directional-usb-digital.html
http://digitalaudiodirections.blogspot.com/2016/04/new-best-bridge-in-house.html


----------



## bixby (Oct 14, 2019)

dgozalie said:


> Hello...
> i am using rasp pi 3B with optional digital out card.. so i can output using USB, coax and optical.. i using this pi cause i try to eliminate electric/EMI/whatever interference as much as possible... and i find out that optical still give the best output compare with coaxial... for USB, i don't even bother to try cause the USB is built in to rasp pi board directly, so there should be more interference to the USB slot...
> 
> all computer whatever it is windows or mac always have more interference cause they are general purpose computer, not specific computer for specific job... that explain the superiority of rasp pi for audio output... in audio, less is more...



This post is indicative of a fair amount of mis-information about the raspberry pi or any other computer for that matter as it relates to computer based audio reproduction.

Let's get some facts straight right off the bat.

the Raspberry Pi was never meant to be a purpose built computer for audio.

It was and always will be a compromised computer built to get computing power for the lowest possible price available to the masses. 

It has a gimped USB / ethernet shared bus that is terrible for data and as an audio data path to a USB dac.

It has problems with cheap and noisy power supplies that must be dealt with by using better multiple power supplies to mitigate overall noise when used in an audio playback environment.

It generally runs a Linux OS which limits one to running playback software that may be competent but cannot be regarded as superior to Mac and Windows offerings that provide solid and audiophile playback software.  Wait a minute, any Linux software used by the mainstream in creating music,.....I didn't think so.

This is not to say that with a lot of work, one cannot make a pi sound good at audio playback, it can be made to sound very good. But to state a Pi's superiority to a Mac or Windows based playback system with superb playback software where those computers  are dedicated and tuned to do music playback alone is ludicrous.


----------



## adeseaso (Oct 14, 2019)

bixby said:


> This post is indicative of a fair amount of mis-information about the raspberry pi or any other computer for that matter as it relates to computer based audio reproduction.



I think you're either unfamiliar with the available HATs for the Pi and what they do, or you just misread his post since he didn't say anything about using the Pi itself, for which your criticisms would have been valid.

Lifting the signal generation out of the Pi and onto a power filtered clean board isn't something an optimised PC/Mac system has any chance of competing with, the hardware handicap is just too great once you add something like a DigiOne to the Pi. Every time your PC/Mac draws power its noisy power. The DigiOne works downstream of a long series of power filters and enjoys galvanic isolation, and thus gets to work comparatively interference free, as shown in its near reference measurements that are outside of the PC/Mac realm of possibility.

(I know dgozalie didn't have a DigiOne since he has optical out, I'm just using it as an example due to knowing how its set up hardware wise)


----------



## ZappaMan

adeseaso said:


> I think you're either unfamiliar with the available HATs for the Pi and what they do, or you just misread his post since he didn't say anything about using the Pi itself, for which your criticisms would have been valid.
> 
> Lifting the signal generation out of the Pi and onto a power filtered clean board isn't something an optimised PC/Mac system has any chance of competing with, the hardware handicap is just too great once you add something like a DigiOne to the Pi.


Handicapped which way? Pc can’t compete with hat board like digi one?


----------



## dontfeedphils

adeseaso said:


> I think you're either unfamiliar with the available HATs for the Pi and what they do, or you just misread his post since he didn't say anything about using the Pi itself, for which your criticisms would have been valid.
> 
> Lifting the signal generation out of the Pi and onto a power filtered clean board isn't something an optimised PC/Mac system has any chance of competing with, the hardware handicap is just too great once you add something like a DigiOne to the Pi. Every time your PC/Mac draws power its noisy power, the DigiOne works downstream of a long series of power filters and gets to work comparatively interference free, as shown in its near reference measurements.



I actually just placed an order for a DigiOne Signature and plan on running Volumio.

I'm excited to compare it to my current headless PC/Schiit Eitr combo I use as a source.


----------



## adeseaso (Oct 14, 2019)

ZappaMan said:


> Handicapped which way? Pc can’t compete with hat board like digi one?



There is no low noise environment inside a personal computer. You can use software to make sure as little CPU power is used as possible, but the issue still remains - if your components need power they only have noisy power to utilise. You can't output audio with as low jitter and noise as you can if you have a cleanly powered and audio optimised hardware environment in which you generate the signal. The better Pi HATs are just that, a little clean separate board on which your Wolfson SPDIF chip or whatnot can work without interference and output a signal with very little noise and jitter. Hence why something like the Digione measures as well as it does.


----------



## ZappaMan

adeseaso said:


> There is no low noise environment inside a personal computer. You can use software to make sure as little CPU power is used as possible, but the issue still remains - if your components need power they only have noisy power to utilise. You can't output audio with as low jitter and noise as you can if you have a cleanly powered and audio optimised hardware environment in which you generate the signal. The better Pi HATs are just that, a little clean separate board on which your Wolfson SPDIF chip or whatnot can work without interference and output a signal with very little noise and jitter. Hence why something like the Digione measures as well as it does.


And who is doing the measuring ? And what are they measuring against ?


----------



## dontfeedphils

ZappaMan said:


> And who is doing the measuring ? And what are they measuring against ?



ASR has done some measurements of a couple Pi based units.

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...llo-digione-signature-and-diyinhk-pro3z.4660/


----------



## adeseaso

ZappaMan said:


> And who is doing the measuring ? And what are they measuring against ?



The figures and report sheets on their website are from independent testing - https://www.allo.com/sparky/digione.html. 

And you have the ASR review confirming it to pretty much match the $20k AP audio analyzer used for measuring - https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...measurements-of-allo-digione-rpi-s-pdif.5418/

It's only possible due to the galvanic isolation from the Pi and due to it being designed competently with audio specific design objectives. The PC/Mac playback solution has major upsides for many people in terms of user experience, software choice etc, but there is a benefit to the Pi + HAT route too, mainly that it's a very cost efficient way to use high quality purpose built hardware.


----------



## bixby (Oct 14, 2019)

My main concern is this quote which is not qualified "all computer whatever it is windows or mac always have more interference cause they are general purpose computer, not specific computer for specific job... that explain the superiority of rasp pi for audio output."

As I stated, you CAN make a Pi into a very good playback platform with a fair amount of work.  It works especially well when headless, with no attached storage and with specific hats and fancy power supplies to address its crappy busses and power contamination.  Using a PC or Mac as a core with Roon and a Pi based bridge endpoint for example can sound great.  

I do still disagree, that by itself and more importantly as a single box solution, the Pi is an inherently better platform, it is not.

As for Toslink, I have never experienced great sound from Toslink, probably due to it's higher inherent jitter.


----------



## Rozzko

How I can listen music ony pc through optical? Only if my laptop have hot optical out ? So I need to buy new laptop?))


----------



## GreenBow

Rozzko said:


> How I can listen music ony pc through optical? Only if my laptop have hot optical out ? So I need to buy new laptop?))



There are converters, like USB to optical.


----------



## Rozzko

GreenBow said:


> There are converters, like USB to optical.


But I think converters will destroy benefits of optical out!?


----------



## CJG888

You will gain galvanic isolation, but at the risk of increased jitter (potentially).


In more general terms:
I would have thought 75 Ohm coax via a transformer might be the optimal solution (where an electrical SPDIF output is available). Would this work?


----------



## Rozzko (Oct 15, 2019)

what best closed over ear headphones with mojo? in about 500-800$!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Rozzko said:


> what best full headphones (ovwe ear) with mojo? in about 500-800$!



HD-650.


----------



## Rozzko

Or iems, I need to listening on office. So it's needs to be closed


----------



## ZappaMan

Rozzko said:


> what best closed over ear headphones with mojo? in about 500-800$!


Aeon flow closed is really good.


----------



## Bender Rodriguez

I threw my MOJO in a lake and it got wet.  Is this normal?


----------



## Deftone

Bender Rodriguez said:


> I threw my MOJO in a lake and it got wet.  Is this normal?



No, might be best to see a therapist.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Rozzko said:


> what best closed over ear headphones with mojo? in about 500-800$!



Also consider the AudioQuest Nightowl. Darko is pairing exactly these two in this video (start at 4:55):


----------



## JamieMcC (Oct 16, 2019)

Rozzko said:


> what best closed over ear headphones with mojo? in about 500-800$!



The Oppo PM3 closed back headphones and Mojo are a seriously good combination.

Its amazing how much sonic bang for your buck you can get at the moment compared to just five or six years ago.

edit ps I've also owned the Meze 99 classic and Audioquest Nighthawks at the same time as the Oppo PM3 the PM3 are definitely in a higher league imo.


----------



## miketlse

Bender Rodriguez said:


> I threw my MOJO in a lake and it got wet.  Is this normal?


The last poster who claimed he dropped his mojo in a lake, is part of this threads folklore.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Can anyone recommend a cable for the Mojo as follows: OTG cable with USB Type C (Samsung S9 side) and USB Micro (Mojo side)? I can only find the following, but I am concerned about the quality: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0744BKDRD/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2TM1FGGT3O1H3&psc=1 .

Thank you.


----------



## JamieMcC

CaptainFantastic said:


> Can anyone recommend a cable for the Mojo as follows: OTG cable with USB Type C (Samsung S9 side) and USB Micro (Mojo side)? I can only find the following, but I am concerned about the quality: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0744BKDRD/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2TM1FGGT3O1H3&psc=1 .
> 
> Thank you.



https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DLQ2XYZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## scook94

CaptainFantastic said:


> Can anyone recommend a cable for the Mojo as follows: OTG cable with USB Type C (Samsung S9 side) and USB Micro (Mojo side)? I can only find the following, but I am concerned about the quality: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0744BKDRD/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2TM1FGGT3O1H3&psc=1 .
> 
> Thank you.



take a look at something like this...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shanling...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## JamieMcC

Another 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30cm-Lef...295417?hash=item56c865b239:g:yPIAAOSw5ZNcrJKk


----------



## scook94

CaptainFantastic said:


> Can anyone recommend a cable for the Mojo as follows: OTG cable with USB Type C (Samsung S9 side) and USB Micro (Mojo side)? I can only find the following, but I am concerned about the quality: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0744BKDRD/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2TM1FGGT3O1H3&psc=1 .
> 
> Thank you.



Or get Matt from Forza Audio Works to make you one.

https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98

I have both from the links I posted and can recommend them both.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

scook94 said:


> Or get Matt from Forza Audio Works to make you one.
> 
> https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=98
> 
> I have both from the links I posted and can recommend them both.



Thank you all for the suggestions. I actually already own two ForzaAudioworks cables, so I will go with that. Didn't even think about it.


----------



## Rozzko

JamieMcC said:


> The Oppo PM3 closed back headphones and Mojo are a seriously good combination.
> 
> Its amazing how much sonic bang for your buck you can get at the moment compared to just five or six years ago.
> 
> edit ps I've also owned the Meze 99 classic and Audioquest Nighthawks at the same time as the Oppo PM3 the PM3 are definitely in a higher league imo.


Now I have got meze 99,but I feel it's a bit too bassy with mojo. Difficult to long listening


----------



## Rozzko

How Andromeda fits mojo? I thinking of Andromeda


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Rozzko said:


> How Andromeda fits mojo? I thinking of Andromeda



Like a dream. One of my fave combos.


----------



## Totoxio

CaptainFantastic said:


> Can anyone recommend a cable for the Mojo as follows: OTG cable with USB Type C (Samsung S9 side) and USB Micro (Mojo side)? I can only find the following, but I am concerned about the quality: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0744BKDRD/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2TM1FGGT3O1H3&psc=1 .
> 
> Thank you.


This one:

https://www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Ty...+cable&qid=1571255178&sprefix=fiio+otg&sr=8-3


----------



## Soundizer

I spent 4 hours searching this thread and other websites.

All I would like to know is simply how can i use the mojo DAC with a Stereo HIFI Amplifier - driving Speakers?

This is not in the mojo manual, so i think it might not be a common requirement.


----------



## Totoxio (Oct 20, 2019)

Soundizer said:


> I spent 4 hours searching this thread and other websites.
> 
> All I would like to know is simply how can i use the mojo DAC with a Stereo HIFI Amplifier - driving Speakers?
> 
> This is not in the mojo manual, so i think it might not be a common requirement.


First, you need to buy a 3.5mm to stereo RCA adapter, like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-10...qid=1571578689&sprefix=3.5+to+rca+mono&sr=8-3

Then, there are two options:

1. If your amplifier is driven by a preamplifier (it means, there is a volume control and other switches and selectors), connect the 3.5mm end of the cable you just bought to the headphone output on the Mojo, and then each of the RCA jacks in the other end of the cable to one of the inputs on the back of your preamplifier. Turn on Mojo while pressing both volume balls, so you start in line out mode. Then turn on your preamplifier and amplifiers and slowly increase volume on your preamplifier and voila.

2) Second option, connect your Mojo directly to your power amplifier, bypassing the preamp. Turn on Mojo and lower the volume to the minimum. Turn on power amp and slowly increase volume on your Mojo. Be extra careful because your Mojo is now acting as a preamplifier or volume control and if you start with your volume too high, you can blast your speakers. This connection has the best quality, just be careful.


----------



## jarnopp

Totoxio said:


> First, you need to buy a 3.5mm to stereo RCA adapter, like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-10...qid=1571578689&sprefix=3.5+to+rca+mono&sr=8-3
> 
> Then, there are two options:
> 
> ...




Nice instructions!

One 3rd option, in some circumstances:  if your speakers are efficient enough (at least over 90dB and over 95 is better) Mojo might be able to drive them directly. Follow the same instructions as #2.  You will need a connection that goes from th headphone out of Mojo to the speakers.  If you don’t go with a custom cable, an Audioquest headphone to RCA + RCA to BNC + BNC to speaker taps set of adapters can be readily found and then connected to your existing speaker cable.


----------



## Soundizer

Totoxio said:


> First, you need to buy a 3.5mm to stereo RCA adapter, like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-10...qid=1571578689&sprefix=3.5+to+rca+mono&sr=8-3
> 
> Then, there are two options:
> 
> ...




Excellent. My Speakers are the B&W 705 S2.

 Have not purchased the Amp yet, so maybe I can get a good Power Amplifier?

any suggestions


----------



## miketlse

Soundizer said:


> Excellent. My Speakers are the B&W 705 S2.
> 
> Have not purchased the Amp yet, so maybe I can get a good Power Amplifier?
> 
> any suggestions


Chord TToby or Etude.


----------



## Totoxio (Oct 20, 2019)

Soundizer said:


> Excellent. My Speakers are the B&W 705 S2.
> 
> Have not purchased the Amp yet, so maybe I can get a good Power Amplifier?
> 
> any suggestions


I'd buy an amp that follows Chord philosophy, the minimum amount of elements in the signal path and minimum noise floor modulation and distortion.


----------



## JamieMcC (Oct 20, 2019)

Had a lot of fun driving a few of my speakers direct from the Mojo. Certainly think its a must try if you run a desk top set up you really might be quiet surprised. The smallest speakers in this pic are diy free range drivers in a Micro Fonken enclosure (Ikea Bamboo chopping boards) I made them for my daughters room Mojo certainly makes them sing, nearfield is seriously good.

 Sitting position is about seven feet away from the small ones in the pic.

The largest speakers are at the back are 100dB swapping over from the small speakers to the larger ones I need to tur the volume down as they play to loud on the same setting! 

I only used inexpensive connectors to give it a try.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1pair-RCA-Female-to-Dual-Banana-Plug-4-wire-fr-phono-Amp-Audio-Receiver-Speaker/223623105150?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5mm-TR...hash=item3ccb7155d2:m:mnDhYmuej-bQZsTQ__fRYHw


----------



## dakanao (Oct 20, 2019)

I think the most enjoyable difference the Mojo makes compared to my laptop, is that it gives my HD 650 and especially Beyerdynamic DT 150 a ''bigger'' sound, like everything in the drivers sounds more filled in, yet it doesn't boost or withdraw frequencies. Everything just has a stronger presence.

This makes for an incredibly engaging sound in the DT 150, making even songs I've heard 100x enjoyable, because everything is so present yet non fatiguing.


----------



## paulgc

miketlse said:


> Chord TToby or Etude.



either would be on my wish list. But likely TT as i have a Hugo.


----------



## NewForce

Hi, anyone using an iPhone 11 Pro Max with Lightning-to-USB adaptor connecting a Chord Mojo?
Does the SQ better than 11Pro Max direct to headphone?
Does the lightning output limit to only 24-bit/48 kHz?


----------



## abuanw

EagleWings said:


> *Compatible DAPs for Mojo:*
> 
> Mojo is a Digital to Analogue Converter equipment. It takes in a digital signal, converts it into an analog signal and outputs the analog signal via the Headphone Out. The DAP being paired with the Mojo as a transport/source, must be capable of feeding a digital signal into the Mojo. Some DAPs do NOT have the capability to send/output a Digital Signal. Below is a list of popular DAPs on Head-Fi. I have broken down into which DAPs can and cannot be used for Mojo.
> 
> ...



My humble setup. Will add the RMT-NWS20.
NW-A55, Mojo, IE80s, iphone5s+OnkyoHF
I saw some posts asking if A55 and ZX300 works with mojo, technically yes. But you need to convert your files to DSD first if you like DSD and flac with high sample rate also changes the color of mojo. Personally I like the iphone because using OnkyoHF no need to convert files, it upsample your flac to 5.6MHz while playing.


----------



## surfgeorge

abuanw said:


> My humble setup. Will add the RMT-NWS20.
> NW-A55, Mojo, IE80s, iphone5s+OnkyoHF
> I saw some posts asking if A55 and ZX300 works with mojo, technically yes. But you need to convert your files to DSD first if you like DSD and flac with high sample rate also changes the color of mojo. Personally I like the iphone because using OnkyoHF no need to convert files, it upsample your flac to 5.6MHz while playing.



For what it's worth I am following a different philosophy and I avoid any manipulation of the digital data before the Mojo.
The way Mojo works it is already upsampling the data, and I don't see how a SW or HW digital processor before the Mojo would extract more and more accurate information than the Mojo itself.
Quite the contrary, I believe it might introduce artfacts into the data and I doubt that the Mojo can clean up the signal completely.

And I think I remember reading that Rob Watts mentioned somewhere that DSD has some issues, but I am not sure.

Anyway - I feed the best quality original data to the Mojo and keep it simple.
Not saying I can prove that this is better, just to offer an alternative approach...


----------



## GreenBow

JamieMcC said:


> Had a lot of fun driving a few of my speakers direct from the Mojo. Certainly think its a must try if you run a desk top set up you really might be quiet surprised. The smallest speakers in this pic are diy free range drivers in a Micro Fonken enclosure (Ikea Bamboo chopping boards) I made them for my daughters room Mojo certainly makes them sing, nearfield is seriously good.
> 
> Sitting position is about seven feet away from the small ones in the pic.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, love it. (Actually saved pic to a folder.)


----------



## CJG888

Almost by chance I have discovered how well the humble Beyer DT250 (250 Ohm version) works with the Mojo. Good tonal balance, plenty of detail and genuine stage depth.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas (Oct 22, 2019)

I've had and loved my Mojo for about two and a half years now. The only real issue I've had with it is finding an ideal portable transport for it, and I can't afford the Poly. My phone (LG V40) does an admirable job, I've also been using a Cayin N3 for about six months now, connecting it to Mojo through the SPDIF coax output (shared with USB). Actually, the Cayin makes an impressive transport for something so cheap, and I also use it with my office desktop rig (Modi Multibit, Massdrop CTH, and ZMF Classic, although I should note the Mojo does an absolutely smashing job of driving the Classic on its own).

Last night I discovered the xDuuo X10T II, and placed an order. It's a digital-only DAP, no DAC or analog section. It seems ideal for me as I just want a portable transport for Mojo. I'm very excited to hear what this thing can do, but I'd also love to hear from someone who's heard it with Mojo, or someone who has heard both it and N3. Impressions are sparse out there as this thing is such a niche product. I'll be typing up a full review of the combo once I've had some time with it.


----------



## Matpar

If you read some Pages back, you Will see that I own exactly that setup, Mojo and xduoo xt10 II.

Connected through optical It works as a charm, also USB C to coax Is not that bad.

Very cheap, clean, flexible solution. It can be used via Smartphone (hybi music), can read files OTG, and so on...


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

Awesome, that's great to hear! Do you find one specific output (USB, coax, or optical) to be outright superior? Or are they basically all the same-ish? I was planning on mostly using the 3.5mm coax output but I've also heard that Mojo's best input is optical. Personally I have yet to hook mine up to any optical sources, I've only heard USB and coax, and the coax is superior.


----------



## Matpar

USB<coax<=optical to me, where coax might seems the "thicker" sounding otf the three, but optical has darker background, for all the reasons already discussed previously.


----------



## miketlse

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Awesome, that's great to hear! Do you find one specific output (USB, coax, or optical) to be outright superior? Or are they basically all the same-ish? I was planning on mostly using the 3.5mm coax output but I've also heard that Mojo's best input is optical. Personally I have yet to hook mine up to any optical sources, I've only heard USB and coax, and the coax is superior.


Never tried coax, but I have tried usb and optical, and now use optical for 100% of my listening.
USB from my phone resulted in frequent clicks and other noticeable electrical noise, but this was removed by adding a ferrite. This resulted in clear sound, that sounded bright and exciting.
Changing to optical resulted in clear sound, but without the added brightness. 
Once I realised that the added brightness, was caused by the low level electrical noise that Rob talks about in some of his posts, I decided to stay with optical because it represented the cleanest sound signature that I could hope for.

Some owners prefer USB with the brighter sound, and others prefer the cleaner sound of optical - there is no one solution preferred by all owners.


----------



## DBaldock9

miketlse said:


> Never tried coax, but I have tried usb and optical, and now use optical for 100% of my listening.
> USB from my phone resulted in frequent clicks and other noticeable electrical noise, but this was removed by adding a ferrite. This resulted in clear sound, that sounded bright and exciting.
> Changing to optical resulted in clear sound, but without the added brightness.
> Once I realised that the added brightness, was caused by the low level electrical noise that Rob talks about in some of his posts, I decided to stay with optical because it represented the cleanest sound signature that I could hope for.
> ...



Which portable source are you using, that has an optical output?


----------



## miketlse

DBaldock9 said:


> Which portable source are you using, that has an optical output?


My original mojo is mainly used as a desktop backup, with optical input, but I do have a shanling m1 for mobile use using usb. I have been tempted by the xduoo mentioned a few posts previously.
I also have a second mojo that is used with poly, so no optical there.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

After listening for a while last night to Rage Against the Machine's self-titled album (24bit/192kHz rip of SACD remaster) with the Cayin N3 > Mojo combo, swapping between coaxial and USB, I definitely heard the effect that was mentioned earlier: USB sounds brighter, coax sounds more full and focused. Definitely a subtle effect, but for me the coaxial input is the winner, as I prefer a full-bodied sound. I'll be interested to try the optical input of the Mojo for the first time vs coaxial. Both have their advantages and disadvantages, e.g. Toslink has jitter built into its specs by design, whereas coax is 75 ohm by design and it's my understanding that you can't maintain true 75 ohm connection over a USB C port or a 3.5mm jack (nor can you achieve that with the RCA-style plug found in most desktop DACs, but that's what the manufacturers seem to have settled on regardless; as a side note, I'd love to see more full-sized DAC makers embrace the superiority of BNC connectors over RCA for digital coaxial inputs).


----------



## Totoxio

I wonder if a well isolated coaxial input would be theoretically better than an optical input for Mojo, since the optical signal must be converted back to electrical inside the Mojo, potentially creating some sort of modulation within the Mojo's power supply (conversion requires power). Maybe someone with more knowledge on this supposition can chime in?


----------



## CJG888

...which brings us back to my suggestion of using a transformer. AFAIK, some DACs have a “pulse transformer” on the input. Is this just for isolation?


----------



## goody

which cable can i use with this and a sony zx300


----------



## miketlse

goody said:


> which cable can i use with this and a sony zx300


@GreenBow are you able to suggest a cable?


----------



## GreenBow

miketlse said:


> @GreenBow are you able to suggest a cable?





goody said:


> which cable can i use with this and a sony zx300




You need Sony WMC-NWH10 USB Conversion Cable for Hi Res Audio Output


----------



## alxw0w

Can somebody tell me what's good USB charger for Mojo. I remember that "weak" chargers make that high pitch noise when the battery was almost fully charged.


----------



## jarnopp

alxw0w said:


> Can somebody tell me what's good USB charger for Mojo. I remember that "weak" chargers make that high pitch noise when the battery was almost fully charged.



Anker makes good chargers. You want at least 1v, so this one will do that even with both plugs charging:
https://www.amazon.com/Charger-Anker-Foldable-PowerPort-Samsung/dp/B07DFWKBF7


----------



## CJG888

I can also recommend Anker. Go for 2A and upwards.


----------



## JamieMcC

Was wondering if one of those ifi usb silencers might be helpful with charging noise.  Charging noise can also be significantly reduced by using a battery powerbank for charging if you do need to use your Mojo while charging at the same time.


----------



## Jakeg104

Wanted to get your thoughts on an issue. I've got the Mojo running off a MS Surface running Windows 10 Pro. I manually installed the Mojo driver. 

Using the supplied USB Cable that came with the Mojo. 

I'm streaming Amazon HD music. 

The issue is that i'm not able to get past 48khz (orange light on Mojo). This the Amazon HD pop up for 'Nora Jones- Don't know why'.

Ultra HD Audio
Track Quality: 24 bit / 192 kHz
Device Capability: 24 bit / *48 kHz*
Currently playing at: 24 bit / *48 kHz
*
Seems like Mojo for some reason isnt being able to recognize the higher bit rate?

I've reinstalled the driver as well.

Thoughts on how to address this?

Thanks in advance!

Jakeg


----------



## miketlse

Jakeg104 said:


> Wanted to get your thoughts on an issue. I've got the Mojo running off a MS Surface running Windows 10 Pro. I manually installed the Mojo driver.
> 
> Using the supplied USB Cable that came with the Mojo.
> 
> ...


Check the settings for windows and the music player.
The original streamed track could well be 192 kHz, but something is making the Surface downsample to 48 kHz, and then stream that to the Mojo.


----------



## Jakeg104

miketlse said:


> Check the settings for windows and the music player.
> The original streamed track could well be 192 kHz, but something is making the Surface downsample to 48 kHz, and then stream that to the Mojo.



@miketlse, thanks. So in the Windows Settings Menu, these are the choices. I've got the outputs set to Chord Mojo, but there isn't a further adjustment i can find..





Thoughts on where other adjustments can be made?


----------



## dontfeedphils

Jakeg104 said:


> Wanted to get your thoughts on an issue. I've got the Mojo running off a MS Surface running Windows 10 Pro. I manually installed the Mojo driver.
> 
> Using the supplied USB Cable that came with the Mojo.
> 
> ...



AFAIK, Amazon HD doesn't have any sort of exclusive mode for Windows, so everything is running through the mixer in the OS and playing at the bit-rate set in Windows audio settings.


----------



## Jakeg104 (Oct 30, 2019)

Found it!! Here is the link that got me the solution-
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...n/5a70718b-7ecf-4547-a64a-22efda8da0c2?auth=1

Here is a screenshot. I had to change the Default format.




Here is Nora Jones- The Nearness of You.
Ultra HD Audio
Track Quality: 24 bit / 192 kHz
Device Capability: 24 bit / *384 *kHz
Currently playing at: 24 bit / 192 kHz

Thanks all!!


----------



## miketlse (Oct 30, 2019)

Edited because not relevant any more to the original question, but interesting all the same.

There are also several mentions here about issues with Amazon dropping the output to 48 kHz, after a few seconds. https://www.avforums.com/threads/am...nal-dac-frustrations-and-limitations.2249104/


----------



## Jakeg104

miketlse said:


> Edited because not relevant any more to the original question, but interesting all the same.
> 
> There are also several mentions here about issues with Amazon dropping the output to 48 kHz, after a few seconds. https://www.avforums.com/threads/am...nal-dac-frustrations-and-limitations.2249104/



I've been playing for about an hour with no issues. will report back if this issue mentioned crops up.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

When I stream from my Samsung S9, the light for stream quality shows up as a very blue blue. Bluer than the one shown in the manual for 192kHz. In any case, it cannot be 192 because it is blue whether I stream from Youtube, Spotify, or Qobuz. But Qobuz for sure is 44, so why does it not change to red. When I stream Qobuz on my PC it does change to red. What can this blue mean?


----------



## Devodonaldson

CaptainFantastic said:


> When I stream from my Samsung S9, the light for stream quality shows up as a very blue blue. Bluer than the one shown in the manual for 192kHz. In any case, it cannot be 192 because it is blue whether I stream from Youtube, Spotify, or Qobuz. But Qobuz for sure is 44, so why does it not change to red. When I stream Qobuz on my PC it does change to red. What can this blue mean?


Your s9 is upsampling all audio to that resolution. It's an issue with Android. It runs all audio through the Android audio stack and resampled before sending to the DAC.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Devodonaldson said:


> Your s9 is upsampling all audio to that resolution. It's an issue with Android. It runs all audio through the Android audio stack and resampled before sending to the DAC.



Thanks. And is this a somewhat good thing, or is the Android upsampling essentially bad for sound quality?


----------



## Devodonaldson

CaptainFantastic said:


> Thanks. And is this a somewhat good thing, or is the Android upsampling essentially bad for sound quality?


Naw, Android sample rate conversion sounds noticeably worse than listening to the same DAC through say an iPhone, where the audio goes untouched. At the same time, it still sounds better than the DAC in phone, and still better than any lesser DAC connected. It's what you have so you live with it.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Devodonaldson said:


> Naw, Android sample rate conversion sounds noticeably worse than listening to the same DAC through say an iPhone, where the audio goes untouched. At the same time, it still sounds better than the DAC in phone, and still better than any lesser DAC connected. It's what you have so you live with it.



Thanks. I did some research and it appears that there is no way to avoid this upsampling on Android, not even with some admin mode commands. Annoying. I will do some testing to see if I hear a difference when playing Qobuz from my PC vs from my mobile.


----------



## dontfeedphils

CaptainFantastic said:


> Thanks. I did some research and it appears that there is no way to avoid this upsampling on Android, not even with some admin mode commands. Annoying. I will do some testing to see if I hear a difference when playing Qobuz from my PC vs from my mobile.



You can avoid it while streaming either Tidal or Qobuz if you use UAPP for android.  Note: this won't work for "offline" files.


----------



## miketlse

CaptainFantastic said:


> When I stream from my Samsung S9, the light for stream quality shows up as a very blue blue. Bluer than the one shown in the manual for 192kHz. In any case, it cannot be 192 because it is blue whether I stream from Youtube, Spotify, or Qobuz. But Qobuz for sure is 44, so why does it not change to red. When I stream Qobuz on my PC it does change to red. What can this blue mean?


It probably means that the android settings on your phone default to upscale to 192.


----------



## 474194 (Oct 31, 2019)

Rob Watts said:


> So to answer your question, theoretically there is no mechanism for a battery powered source to create noise floor modulation via RF noise, and this has indeed been verified with listening tests comparing optical to USB. Optical of course is the ideal source, as it's impossible to inject currents from the source to the DAC ground plane.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-103#post-15248675

Just throwing this out there for you DIY'ers whom are tired of recurring CCK costs or just don't see value in a Poly.

Last post on this thread before going on hiatus till Hugo₃ launch.

Very happy with the outcome of this just completed summer project. I cannot believe the RBCD experience with this source. It's like having a SOTM SMS-200 in a portable form or having a dedicated CD player as a source. Hans B. mentions this solution does compete pound4pound with the SMS-200. Source matters.

Reminder that I'm working within the constraints of being able to fit everything in a running belt (transportable).

I tried to lower the footprint even further with another rPi0 product, but unfortunately did not produce the same sound results. I'll save that and a Lifatec POF for a Mojo₂.

Loving the rPi 3A+ as it's the same size as a regular rPi HAT thus lowering the footprint dramatically without sacrificing processing power so I don't put pressure on the Lifatec glass optical cable as I did with a full-size rPi.

Till Hugo₃....


----------



## Sonic Defender

So many acronyms! Hard to know what they mean without lots of research, but I guess that is the techno-speak of the modding crowd so nothing wrong with it of course.


----------



## Edric Li

Question: does mojo-poly playing from an sd card has eq functionality on the mobile phone app? thanks in advanced.


----------



## miketlse

Edric Li said:


> Question: does mojo-poly playing from an sd card has eq functionality on the mobile phone app? thanks in advanced.



The standard approach is the phone app (GoFigure or whatever) uses Bluetooth low energy to control playlists on the SD card, and the tracks are played directly from the SD card to the Mojo - so no equalisation is possible using this approach
I think a few owners do post about streaming using wifi from the SD card, to the phone app, then back to the phone app to Poly and then on to Mojo. I can't remember the exact details, or whether it was fully successful (you are streaming in two directions using wifi, so this is an opportunity for the phone to sometimes pause, and cause gaps in music feedback) or eq was attempted. 
You are probably best asking this question again on the poly thread.


----------



## DavidW

I just finished changing my Mojo's battery following the steps in this video. All went well.

Does anyone know if the new battery requires the same ~10 hours of initial charge time that the Mojo did when it was brand new? Presume yes, but I would like to get others' thoughts on this before I begin using the Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

DavidW said:


> I just finished changing my Mojo's battery following the steps in this video. All went well.
> 
> Does anyone know if the new battery requires the same ~10 hours of initial charge time that the Mojo did when it was brand new? Presume yes, but I would like to get others' thoughts on this before I begin using the Mojo.


Best to adopt a cautious approach - assume it will take 10 hours, and you will have ensured that your battery is in the best condition.
However if the charging light goes out after only a few hours, you can regard it as a small bonus, and then use your mojo quicker than expected.


----------



## dakanao (Nov 3, 2019)

Jakeg104 said:


> Found it!! Here is the link that got me the solution-
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...n/5a70718b-7ecf-4547-a64a-22efda8da0c2?auth=1
> 
> Here is a screenshot. I had to change the Default format.
> ...


I actually found the 32 bit setting to sound a bit cleaner than the 24 bit on non-ASIO music, where's the Khz always sounded the most natural if it's the same as the track played. ASIO still sounds clearly the best no single doubt, it's just that when I playback music in foobar with ASIO, and I want to rewind or go forward on a track, there's a second lag before the track actually skips to that point I clicked. 

Or when I'm listening to an album and I want to hear every single song, somehow it skips to a random track not in that album, even though I have my settings at Shuffle-Album

It makes me think that even though it's 24 bits, you can actually hear the loss of transparency, even at 24 fixed bits, compared to the fixed 32 bit setting because of the processing Windows does.


----------



## rkt31

There is no option of selecting 24 or 32 bit if you are using asio output except in case of dsd asio. In dsd asio selecting 32 bit instead of 24 bit gives more space for dsd over pcm, that's it.


----------



## dakanao (Nov 4, 2019)

rkt31 said:


> There is no option of selecting 24 or 32 bit if you are using asio output except in case of dsd asio. In dsd asio selecting 32 bit instead of 24 bit gives more space for dsd over pcm, that's it.


I was talking about choosing 32 bits in the Windows mixer option as seen in the picture I quoted. Obviously ASIO automatically selects the bitrate and sample rate and sounds the best, but it lags a bit in the way I've described above.


----------



## rkt31

dakanao said:


> I was talking about choosing 32 bits in the Windows mixer option as seen in the picture I quoted. Obviously ASIO automatically selects the bitrate and sample rate and sounds the best, but it lags a bit in the way I've described above.


Windows mixer allows only one sampling rate, whatever you set, it will up or down sample to that. Foobar asio is best and uses least resources.


----------



## dakanao

rkt31 said:


> Windows mixer allows only one sampling rate, whatever you set, it will up or down sample to that. Foobar asio is best and uses least resources.


Yes, but you can choose bit depth as well along with the sample rate... 

What I'm saying is, if you play music through the Windows mixer, 32 bit always sounds slightly cleaner than the 24 bit setting. So the best option would be to set the sample rate in Windows mixer the same as the files you're playing, and always have the bit depth at 32 bits.


----------



## rkt31

If you select dsd asio in foobar as output, it also plays pcm files. Now since you can select 32bit or 24bit in settings of dsd asio, i tried both. To me 24 bit was warmer. J river on the other hand sends (if i am correct ) maximum supported bits to dac via asio which is 32bits by default. That is the reason i found j river to slightly bright than foobar asio.


----------



## WarrenR

I moved from a Motherboard with a DAC-UP port (Gigabyte) to one without and I can definitely hear the difference.  Maybe it's placebo.

What do you guys think?  Can less noise on the USB make a difference soundwise?  I know the answer in general is 'yes' but I thought with the Mojo being battery the USB port feeding it would not be important.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 8, 2019)

WarrenR said:


> I moved from a Motherboard with a DAC-UP port (Gigabyte) to one without and I can definitely hear the difference.  Maybe it's placebo.
> 
> What do you guys think?  Can less noise on the USB make a difference soundwise?  I know the answer in general is 'yes' but I thought with the Mojo being battery the USB port feeding it would not be important.



Yes, using the Mojo on USB, you will need a USB cleaner.

Rob told us that PCs are noisy. The noise travels along the power lines, of the USB music data cable into the analogue parts of the DAC. That causes brightness to the sound.

I put an Audioquest Jitterbug on my Mojo USB, and the effect was immediate.


----------



## sphinxx

Just wondering, will it work if I set up my Hugo2 with iPhone like this:
-iPhone Xs>>USB lightning diamond>>Dragontail w/Micro USB>>Hugo2.

I need to be more compact than Apple CKK3.


----------



## bixby (Nov 9, 2019)

GreenBow said:


> Yes, using the Mojo on USB, you will need a USB cleaner.
> 
> Rob told us that PCs are noisy. The noise travels along the power lines, of the USB music data cable into the analogue parts of the DAC. That causes brightness to the sound.
> 
> I put an Audioquest Jitterbug on my Mojo USB, and the effect was immediate.



I disagree that you need a cleaner on the Mojo.  If you run it correctly and with a well sorted system, it sounds great and certainly with no deterimental noise, at least compared to the half dozen or so other good dacs I have had connected to my system via usb.  If you have noise then look at possible other causes or configuration.

My experience with Jitterbug and Wyrd with USB in any of my systems has been poor.  Transients reduced, duller sound.  As for USB in a PC. I have tested and reviewed a half dozen usb bridges and still prefer straight USB to a converted USB to spdif signal.  It is relatively easy to get usb sorted if you know what to do and when you buy a dac that does not have a sh***y USB implementation.


----------



## gunnargb

A question when it comes to soundquality;

Chord Mojo and a smartphone vs the Cowon plenue D2? Which one would have the best sq?
Or some other highend  dap
i have a Samsung galaxy s7 and the UAPP(usb audio player pro) it is my favorite music app.
Where i live a Cowon Plenue D2 and Chord mojo costing the same money.
I listen mostly to rock and jazz
I like akg headphones. I am not an audiophile but ofcourse like good soundquality.


----------



## WarrenR

GreenBow said:


> Yes, using the Mojo on USB, you will need a USB cleaner.
> 
> Rob told us that PCs are noisy. The noise travels along the power lines, of the USB music data cable into the analogue parts of the DAC. That causes brightness to the sound.
> 
> I put an Audioquest Jitterbug on my Mojo USB, and the effect was immediate.



I could use coaxial or optical.  What would be better?  I'll need to get a soundcard from somewhere but if the quality improves it would be worth it.


----------



## miketlse (Nov 10, 2019)

WarrenR said:


> I could use coaxial or optical.  What would be better?  I'll need to get a soundcard from somewhere but if the quality improves it would be worth it.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2439#post-14267215

You can use cheap converters that cost $20, or spend many hundreds of dollars on a more pro-audio solution.


----------



## bixby (Nov 10, 2019)

gunnargb said:


> A question when it comes to soundquality;
> 
> Chord Mojo and a smartphone vs the Cowon plenue D2? Which one would have the best sq?
> Or some other highend  dap
> ...



I have used and heard the Plenue D2 and find it to be good sounding player although a bit on the warmer side than I like.  Could pair nicely with AKG depending on model.  It's user interface is not so great but I suppose one can get used to it in time.

I owned the Mojo for years and it sounded good with my phones but like all OTG cable connected dacs suffered from disconnects due to cable movement in my pocket.  Sound quality was fairly neutral and did a nice job with UAPP.  But the bulk of the whole thing is crazy.  I moved quickly to the LG V20 & 30 series phones which sounded about as good as the Mojo connected to a good phone like a Samsung.  Now I use a LG G7 thinQ and things sound great.  Not missing carrying a brick around in my pants.


----------



## gunnargb (Nov 10, 2019)

Ahh...the LG yes i heard about people liking their soundquality very much.
Yes i was worried about the cable between the Mojo and smartphone and the size.
What app for music do You use in Your Lg?
I have the Akg K420 and Akg K550 mk2 and some Denon in ears costing around 200 dollars here.
And Bose


----------



## Hooster

bixby said:


> *I moved quickly to the LG V20* & 30 series phones which sounded about as good as the Mojo connected to a good phone like a Samsung.



LG V20 is so awesome that I have 2. It has to be one of the best bargains in audio ever, and it is a phone for crying out loud.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 10, 2019)

bixby said:


> I disagree that you need a cleaner on the Mojo.  If you run it correctly and with a well sorted system, it sounds great and certainly with no deterimental noise, at least compared to the half dozen or so other good dacs I have had connected to my system via usb.  If you have noise then look at possible other causes or configuration.
> 
> My experience with Jitterbug and Wyrd with USB in any of my systems has been poor.  Transients reduced, duller sound.  As for USB in a PC. I have tested and reviewed a half dozen usb bridges and still prefer straight USB to a converted USB to spdif signal.  It is relatively easy to get usb sorted if you know what to do and when you buy a dac that does not have a sh***y USB implementation.



Other people have tried the Jitterbug on USB and found they didn't like it. Stories like collapsed sound stage, duller sound, etc. However the JItterbug can not destroy sound, as it does not damage the music samples. What people hear with the Jitterbug, is the music as it's supposed to be. That is confirmed when we A-B between USB with Jittebug and optical.

What it means is that people liked having the noise from the PC having an effect on the Mojo. I was similar in the first moments when adding the Jitterbug. I was very surprised how obvious the difference was when adding the Jitterbug. However I told myself, that how it's supposed to be. Like all changes, I said to myself, get used to it. I carried on listening and in time I appreciated the new sound and loved the Mojo sound more. It was less bright, or less in my face, with more texture and tonality. When I did an A-B with optical it was identical, so I was happy. I would never run a Mojo without Jitterbug from PC now.

If you disagree with me, that's fine. I have said my peace/piece; whichever you prefer. For more proof, Rob Watts added noise filtering (same as Jitterbug) to the USB on the Hugo 2, and TT2. I can not hear any difference between USB and optical on either of those DACs, and I have both. I don't really use Mojo with my PC anymore, or barely at all ever. I just help out in the thread sometimes. If you disagree then I won't spend any more time on it.




WarrenR said:


> I could use coaxial or optical.  What would be better?  I'll need to get a soundcard from somewhere but if the quality improves it would be worth it.



You can use Jitterbug with USB or optical. Coaxial would OK, but optical is reference sound, only because it's cleanest. If you need to buy a converter for optical, I am sure it would be fine. In my last PC I had a very cheap converter that was not even a sound card. It attached to a purpose built header on the motherboard, which sent sound bits to the converter. I was worried that with it being such a cheap item bought on ebay, that it would work inefficiently. However it ran flawlessly. I never really used it though, unless I was just comparing my USB sound.


Have found picture of the PC card I used. There was a specific header on the motherboard for this very attachment. As you can see it's a converter from USB to optical and coaxial, and not even a sound card. No DAC chip.





I made sure my new PC build had optical on the motherboard.​


----------



## WarrenR

GreenBow said:


> You can use Jitterbug with USB or optical. Coaxial would OK, but optical is reference sound, only because it's cleanest. If you need to buy a converter for optical, I am sure it would be fine. In my last PC I had a very cheap converter that was not even a sound card. It attached to a purpose built header on the motherboard, which sent sound bits to the converter. I was worried that with it being such a cheap item bought on ebay, that it would work inefficiently. However it ran flawlessly. I never really used it though, unless I was just comparing my USB sound.
> 
> I made sure my new PC build had optical on the motherboard.



I have just picked up a Xonar DG which has an optical out. Hopefully it is better than the USB on my motherboard.


----------



## WarrenR

I wonder if I place the mojo on top of my PC case do you think it would pickup the noise of the PC?


----------



## miketlse

WarrenR said:


> I wonder if I place the mojo on top of my PC case do you think it would pickup the noise of the PC?


Truthfully only you can decide. The Mojo has a solid case to block RFI, so the cables remain the main route into the Mojo for RFI.
If you try placing your Mojo on top of your PC case, and you still enjoy the music, then chill.
If you don't enjoy the music, then post again, and hopefully the community can provide suggestions.


----------



## WarrenR

I've only got a short toslink cable you see.  I may have to buy a longer one.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 10, 2019)

WarrenR said:


> I wonder if I place the mojo on top of my PC case do you think it would pickup the noise of the PC?



Am not sure it's that kind of noise, but probably partly that. I think it's the PC USB powerlines have stray voltages in them. They are not a clean +5V. I don't know how it gets there, but it's likely crosstalk or RFI, or lower quality PSU RFI.

Some of it would be RFI I guess as quality PC sound cards have RFI shielding.

Sorry I had to edit this post, as at first I misunderstood you question.


Whatever though, the Jitterbug cleans the power lines of the USB data cable from PC to Mojo. That's how it works. Regardless of the fact that the device is called a Jitterbug, it has no effect on Jitter. Chord DACs are immune to Jitter though, as they re-clock the incoming samples so no worries there.

NB: I added a picture to my above post.


----------



## miketlse (Nov 11, 2019)

WarrenR said:


> I've only got a short toslink cable you see.  I may have to buy a longer one.


Maybe I am being pedantic, but SPDIF is a protocol that applies to both coaxial plus optical.
I found that with usb I was able to remove almost all electrical noise using a ferrite, but using optical removed all the noise.
I have never tried coaxial, because optical solved all my issues, but Kabeldirekt produce good optical cables, at cheap prices.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 10, 2019)

WarrenR said:


> I have just picked up a Xonar DG which has an optical out. Hopefully it is better than the USB on my motherboard.



Any of the Asus Sonar cards should be fine. Plus you get some quality sound as back-up, if you're not using the Mojo.

I added picture to previous post to show what a simple and cheap solution I had. It worked.


----------



## bixby

GreenBow said:


> Other people have tried the Jitterbug on USB and found they didn't like it. Stories like collapsed sound stage, duller sound, etc. However the JItterbug can not destroy sound, as it does not damage the music samples. What people hear with the Jitterbug, is the music as it's supposed to be. That is confirmed when we A-B between USB with Jittebug and optical.
> 
> What it means is that people liked having the noise from the PC having an effect on the Mojo. I was similar in the first moments when adding the Jitterbug. I was very surprised how obvious the difference was when adding the Jitterbug. However I told myself, that how it's supposed to be. Like all changes, I said to myself, get used to it. I carried on listening and in time I appreciated the new sound and loved the Mojo sound more. It was less bright, or less in my face, with more texture and tonality. When I did an A-B with optical it was identical, so I was happy. I would never run a Mojo without Jitterbug from PC now.
> 
> If you disagree with me, that's fine. I have said my peace/piece; whichever you prefer. For more proof, Rob Watts added noise filtering (same as Jitterbug) to the USB on the Hugo 2, and TT2. I can not hear any difference between USB and optical on either of those DACs, and I have both. I don't really use Mojo with my PC anymore, or barely at all ever. I just help out in the thread sometimes. If you disagree then I won't spend any more time on it.



Yes I do vehemently disagree and do not feel the Jitterbug delivers "sound as it should be". I do agree it does not damage samples but I do not like what it did with any of the dacs I tried it with.  No need to spend any more time on it with me.  cheers!


----------



## flyte3333

miketlse said:


> Maybe I am being pedantic, but toslink is a standard that applies to both coaxial plus optical.



No, that is S/PDIF...

TOSLINK is optical....


----------



## bixby

flyte3333 said:


> No, that is S/PDIF...
> 
> TOSLINK is optical....



So sorry but you are wrong!  @miketlse is correct S/PDIF is a protocol with embedded clock that is used with Toslink, Coax, and AES.

The problem with some setups is they use the computer clock to embed the S/PDIF clock, .......really  scuzzy and the reason why Async USB kills it, if you do it right.  

But ..... good cards with a separate clock form the computer that output S/PDIF can sound really good.


----------



## flyte3333 (Nov 11, 2019)

bixby said:


> So sorry but you are wrong! @miketlse is correct S/PDIF is a protocol with embedded clock that is used with Toslink, Coax, and AES.



He said:
*
“toslink is a standard that applies to both coaxial plus optical.”*

TOSLINK is optical...


----------



## bixby

flyte3333 said:


> He said:
> *
> “toslink is a standard that applies to both coaxial plus optical.”*
> 
> TOSLINK is optical...



Let's put this to rest.  S/PDIF has multiple connection formats, he just misworded the post, and you misconstrued, at least in your reply, inferring that Toslink is different than S/PDIF.  Yes it is but the packet protocol is exactly the same.  Let's move on shall we?

Cheers mate!


----------



## flyte3333

bixby said:


> you misconstrued,
> at least in your reply, inferring that Toslink is different than S/PDIF.



No, I said digital coax and optical are both S/PDIF...


----------



## dontfeedphils

bixby said:


> Let's put this to rest.  S/PDIF has multiple connection formats, he just misworded the post, and you misconstrued, at least in your reply, inferring that Toslink is different than S/PDIF.  Yes it is but the packet protocol is exactly the same.  Let's move on shall we?
> 
> Cheers mate!



"I'm right, you're wrong, let's move on!" 

Lol, kind of an ass, are we?


----------



## WarrenR

So instead of going with the PCI Xonar I forgot I had a Creative Titanium HD sitting downstairs gathering dust, which has a Toslink out. So I have installed the drivers and gave the mojo a quick listen to and the difference in sound is quite noticeable to say the least.  The top end has a lot more air to breath.  I listened to a few tracks from Unknown Pleasures and the difference in the cymbals was quite startling.  I also listened to A Small Plot of Land by David Bowie, a track I really love due to its atmospheric sound.  Now I know this track very well and whenever I upgrade a piece of hifi I like to give it a listen and today I heard some new sounds in the mix that I never heard before!  So I am really liking the sound of the Mojo via Toslink.  I wished I had used that connection years ago.


----------



## virgopunk (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi, are there any Mojo owners out there that have it paired with TempoTec V1-A, and if so how are you connecting them? I've not been able to confirm if the Tempotec can output bit-perfrect via USB-C to micro-USB. 

Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas (Nov 15, 2019)

Well the xDuoo X10T II has arrived and I have had a very hard time keeping the Mojo off. I am smitten, enchanted, enamored. I am in love. The sound quality is absolutely sublime. I now realize that Mojo is easily one of the best DACs I've ever owned.

Don't have a cable that will connect the xDuoo to the Mojo optical input, but the coax is just perfect. The microdetails and transients, the blackness of the background, the subtlety, all just incredible. I was also able to get this unit working as a USB-TO-SPDIF converter with my phone/UAPP as a USB source.

If anyone is like me and always having some degree of nervosa over finding a proper transport to get the most out of Mojo, I enthusiastically recommend the xDuoo X10T II. Perfection *chef kiss*


----------



## Matpar

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Well the xDuoo X10T II has arrived and I have had a very hard time keeping the Mojo off. I am smitten, enchanted, enamored. I am in love. The sound quality is absolutely sublime. I now realize that Mojo is easily one of the best DACs I've ever owned.
> 
> Don't have a cable that will connect the xDuoo to the Mojo optical input, but the coax is just perfect. The microdetails and transients, the blackness of the background, the subtlety, all just incredible. I was also able to get this unit working as a USB-TO-SPDIF converter with my phone/UAPP as a USB source.
> 
> If anyone is like me and always having some degree of nervosa over finding a proper transport to get the most out of Mojo, I enthusiastically recommend the xDuoo X10T II. Perfection *chef kiss*



Glad you discovered the magic combo too 

As far as the coax, I still prefer It in this rig over the optical. The latter Is really really clean, black background and so on, but coax sounds to me more "meaty".


----------



## surfgeorge

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Well the xDuoo X10T II has arrived and I have had a very hard time keeping the Mojo off. I am smitten, enchanted, enamored. I am in love. The sound quality is absolutely sublime. I now realize that Mojo is easily one of the best DACs I've ever owned.
> 
> Don't have a cable that will connect the xDuoo to the Mojo optical input, but the coax is just perfect. The microdetails and transients, the blackness of the background, the subtlety, all just incredible. I was also able to get this unit working as a USB-TO-SPDIF converter with my phone/UAPP as a USB source.
> 
> If anyone is like me and always having some degree of nervosa over finding a proper transport to get the most out of Mojo, I enthusiastically recommend the xDuoo X10T II. Perfection *chef kiss*



Happy you are enjoying your setup!
Curious though - in your signature you are listing the Mojo paired with the Cayin N3 - does it really sound different with the xDuoo X10T II?
I'm using the HiBy R3 as transport and absolutely love the stackability with my 3D printed case and box.
But if the xDuoo X10T II is sonically really better, I might have to think about it....


----------



## Soundizer

An interesting discovery.

source device = 2019 iPadPro 12.9inch.
source software = Amazon Music HD [24bit/192KHz Albums]
From iPadPro >> USB-C to USB A cable >>USBA to Micro USB>>ChordMojo.

Mojo correctly lights up blue to show 192KHz. It sounds incredible. I previously preferred optical connection from my iMac computer over USB. This configuration from the USB-C iPadPro sounds amazing with 192KHz tracks. Music is downloaded on iPadPro and Amazon Music HD APP is also set to offline mode. iPadPro is on Airplane mode and WIFI is off - this is to minimise interference.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas (Nov 17, 2019)

surfgeorge said:


> Happy you are enjoying your setup!
> Curious though - in your signature you are listing the Mojo paired with the Cayin N3 - does it really sound different with the xDuoo X10T II?
> I'm using the HiBy R3 as transport and absolutely love the stackability with my 3D printed case and box.
> But if the xDuoo X10T II is sonically really better, I might have to think about it....



Sorry for taking a while to reply to this, but I wanted to really go back and forth between the N3 and X10TII with some of my most well known test tracks, just to be really sure. I went back and forth between the two listening to select songs from "Awaken, My Love!" by Childish Gambino (24-bit 96kHz), Jolie Holland's "Wine Dark Sea" (24/96), and the SACD remaster of Rage Against the Machine's self titled album in 24/192. All listening from Cayin done with a HiBy USB C to 3.5mm coax cable; all listening from xDuoo from 3.5mm coax output using included xDuoo coax cable.

To answer your question, yes, the xDuoo unit is significantly better. I'm even more confident than before when I say that this is the best I've ever heard Mojo sound and puts it in the category of one of the best DACs I've ever owned, that's not even to mention that it has enough juice to drive hungry planars like the ZMF Blackwood. The most obvious difference for me is in the blackness of the background, which translates into better low-level dynamics and transient detail retrieval. This goes across the entire frequency range, but the bass in particular is noticeably deeper, faster, and more dynamic. It's generally more focused and full-bodied through the bass and mids--not quite R2R-like body, it's still clearly D/S, but sounds full in a way that I personally haven't heard D/S do before. Percussion and cymbals in particular are perfectly clear and resolved--to my ears, snares are one of those things that cheaper digital products find a hard time representing naturally and clearly, as they are complex waveforms that can easily get smoothed over. The N3 does a decent job with snare drums, much better than my phone, as you can start to hear all the tiny little details.... but the xDuoo is on a different level and absolutely nails the snap, the reverb, all the little details that make each strike of the drum unique--everything is there.

I was pretty impressed with how much more detail and dynamics that the N3 was able to squeeze out of the Mojo and was honestly a bit worried that the xDuoo might not even be able to do that much better, that the N3 was already pushing Mojo to its limits... but I was wrong. I am floored by the way the combo sounds. It is so engaging. I can't speak to the HiBy, and the X10T definitely doesn't stack on the Mojo as nicely, but sonically it is a stunning combo. YMMV but my guess is that you will not be disappointed.

Edit: Just wanted to include that I feel the xDuoo unit also wins in terms of usability and general feel. The capacitive touch buttons on the N3 are so easy to mis-strike and can be very annoying, whereas the xDuoo has physical buttons so zero issues with that. The N3 has a plastic case and is a decently attractive/good feeling unit, but the X10T with its aluminum body and physical buttons has a much more premium look and feel. It's only slightly larger than the N3.

I did notice the other day, as a con to add to the list, that EQ did not work for 24/96 files, which was a bit disappointing as I'd like to pump the bass up while listening to Purity Ring's "Another Eternity" in 24/96. I'm assuming that, like the N3, there's a cutoff in sampling rates over which the unit doesn't have the processing power to add EQ. Disappointing, to be sure, but not critical... I can always put on bassier headphones.


----------



## miketlse

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Sorry for taking a while to reply to this, but I wanted to really go back and forth between the N3 and X10TII with some of my most well known test tracks, just to be really sure. I went back and forth between the two listening to select songs from "Awaken, My Love!" by Childish Gambino (24-bit 96kHz), Jolie Holland's "Wine Dark Sea" (24/96), and the SACD remaster of Rage Against the Machine's self titled album in 24/192. All listening from Cayin done with a HiBy USB C to 3.5mm coax cable; all listening from xDuoo from 3.5mm coax output using included xDuoo coax cable.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, the xDuoo unit is significantly better. I'm even more confident than before when I say that this is the best I've ever heard Mojo sound and puts it in the category of one of the best DACs I've ever owned, that's not even to mention that it has enough juice to drive hungry planars like the ZMF Blackwood. The most obvious difference for me is in the blackness of the background, which translates into better low-level dynamics and transient detail retrieval. This goes across the entire frequency range, but the bass in particular is noticeably deeper, faster, and more dynamic. It's generally more focused and full-bodied through the bass and mids--not quite R2R-like body, it's still clearly D/S, but sounds full in a way that I personally haven't heard D/S do before. Percussion and cymbals in particular are perfectly clear and resolved--to my ears, snares are one of those things that cheaper digital products find a hard time representing naturally and clearly, as they are complex waveforms that can easily get smoothed over. The N3 does a decent job with snare drums, much better than my phone, as you can start to hear all the tiny little details.... but the xDuoo is on a different level and absolutely nails the snap, the reverb, all the little details that make each strike of the drum unique--everything is there.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about the delay, it is important that you take the time to perform rigorous (in audiophile terms) tests/comparisons.

Those members who started following this thread 4 years ago, experienced both the great Mojo sound signature, and the frustrations caused by using a phone as the input source.
The user feedback identified that some daps could provide improved (ie less RFI/electrical noise) input sources, and still retain the Mojo sound signature.
For a while I used a Shanling M1.
Now I have a Poly as the alternative source, and it does enable a slightly darker background to music, indicating lower levels of RFI/electrical noise.
Enter the X10TII, which has been receiving recommendations as an input source for the MScaler.
You are now providing similar recommendations for the Mojo.
The conclusion - the Mojo provides a great music sound signature for mobile use, but this is enhanced by using the best (ie low noise) input sources, and at the moment those appear to be the Poly or X10TII.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

miketlse said:


> Don't worry about the delay, it is important that you take the time to perform rigorous (in audiophile terms) tests/comparisons.
> 
> Those members who started following this thread 4 years ago, experienced both the great Mojo sound signature, and the frustrations caused by using a phone as the input source.
> The user feedback identified that some daps could provide improved (ie less RFI/electrical noise) input sources, and still retain the Mojo sound signature.



Yeah, I wasn't disappointed with the Mojo when using my phone and laptop as sources, since it was definitely better than either, but I always suspected that it could be better and for years would occasionally do research on what was the best transport besides Poly (couldn't justify the price), but information was limited. I eventually went with the Cayin N3 as a cheap option for coax output, and was really pretty impressed by how much better Mojo sounded... similar improvements as described in my last post, blacker background, more dynamics/details, better focus, better bass clarity. I thought that it might be a source that could get everything out of the Mojo, but I always had this nervous itch in the back of my mind that it could possibly be better. I ordered the X10T II to satisfy that itch, and was immediately smitten. These differences aren't night and day of course, in a broader sense (i.e. relative to the differences between headphones), they are subtle distinctions, but those subtle improvements go a _long_ way in creating a more realistic, lifelike, and spacious listening experience that is just so much more engaging. For me the xDuoo + Mojo combo brings the wow factor to the table every time I fire them up.



miketlse said:


> The conclusion - the Mojo provides a great music sound signature for mobile use, but this is enhanced by using the best (ie low noise) input sources, and at the moment those appear to be the Poly or X10TII.



I also think that your conclusion here goes beyond just Mojo and MScaler--I think transport quality is only slightly less important than DAC quality. It was a big day for me when I emancipated myself from PCs as a source with my Oppo BDP-103 at home; the xDuoo is only _slightly_ less focused than the Oppo's coaxial output in PureAudio mode. In my office, I use the xDuoo as a source for Modi Multibit + CTH, and it outperformed Eitr. I have never owned an xDuoo product before, but I think they have done something worth noting with this little guy.


----------



## cirodts

s the mojo powerful enough to drive a beyerdinamic amiron?
Which DAP is the best transport for the mojo?


----------



## cirodts

Better a shanling m0 as transport for the mojo or a hiby r3?


----------



## _daRK

cirodts said:


> Better a shanling m0 as transport for the mojo or a hiby r3?


Definitely Hiby R3! Better sound (with and without Mojo) and better manipulation because of more suitable size.


----------



## virgopunk

_daRK said:


> Definitely Hiby R3! Better sound (with and without Mojo) and better manipulation because of more suitable size.


You should see the Tempotec paired with the Mojo. Perfect pairing.


----------



## cirodts

I said better matching for sound quality.


----------



## CJG888

I’m very happy with the combination of Mojo and M0 (using Shanling’s own short USB cable). The M0’s screen is, however extremely small, making the player difficult to operate...


----------



## hifinoob005

Is this charger ok for letting it charged 24/7?
https://www.philips.com.sg/c-p/DLP2207_12/-
https://www.download.p4c.philips.com/files/d/dlp2207_12/dlp2207_12_pss_.pdf

If not, what brands should I look for locally?
The amazon ones are not really available.


----------



## CJG888

Anker are good (and not expensive).


----------



## hifinoob005

CJG888 said:


> Anker are good (and not expensive).



The Anker PowerPort 5 mentioned here is around 50$, what about these:
https://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerPort-Ultra-Compact-Technology-Foldable/dp/B072K6BLJJ
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077HFFLMS
https://www.anker.com/it/products/variant/powerport-lite-6-ports/A2061111


----------



## hifinoob005 (Nov 28, 2019)

What about the length of the cables?

Will an 10ft/3m Anker cable work?



musickid said:


> is that power port 5 domdom and how long have you been using it? i have the 1.8m ankerpowerline but chord say no more than 1.5m. awaiting demo of ether flows mr speakers very excited.



Where does it mention the 1.5m limit?


----------



## x RELIC x

hifinoob005 said:


> Is this charger ok for letting it charged 24/7?
> https://www.philips.com.sg/c-p/DLP2207_12/-
> https://www.download.p4c.philips.com/files/d/dlp2207_12/dlp2207_12_pss_.pdf
> 
> ...



Charging lithium batteries 24/7 is not advised and there have been many reports of premature battery life issues from those that have. Pro tip, all lithium batteries don’t like to remain at full charge.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I think there is a post in this thread explaining how to remove the battery, for those wanting to use the Mojo as a desktop solution only. This way one avoids the dangers of a 24/7 charging lithium battery.


----------



## miketlse

CaptainFantastic said:


> I think there is a post in this thread explaining how to remove the battery, for those wanting to use the Mojo as a desktop solution only. This way one avoids the dangers of a 24/7 charging lithium battery.


I think there is a post somewhere in the thread, but it is easy enough to do (although @Rob Watts has posted that because this mod was never tested during the Mojo development, it will not be covered by any warranty)
Just remove the 8 screws, and open the case.
The battery is attached to the top of the case using double sided tape.
The battery cable is attached to the circuit board using a simple plug - just unplug the cable.
Screw the case back together.


----------



## hifinoob005

CaptainFantastic said:


> I think there is a post in this thread explaining how to remove the battery, for those wanting to use the Mojo as a desktop solution only. This way one avoids the dangers of a 24/7 charging lithium battery.






miketlse said:


> I think there is a post somewhere in the thread, but it is easy enough to do (although @Rob Watts has posted that because this mod was never tested during the Mojo development, it will not be covered by any warranty)
> Just remove the 8 screws, and open the case.
> The battery is attached to the top of the case using double sided tape.
> The battery cable is attached to the circuit board using a simple plug - just unplug the cable.
> Screw the case back together.





x RELIC x said:


> Charging lithium batteries 24/7 is not advised and there have been many reports of premature battery life issues from those that have. Pro tip, all lithium batteries don’t like to remain at full charge.



You mean this one?
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-181#post-12030246

Wouldn't that void the warranty?


_In the third post under Spoiler: Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24/7?_

The answers are yes.

There is also an answer from a Chord rep which I can't find, that says the same thing.


----------



## miketlse (Nov 28, 2019)

hifinoob005 said:


> You mean this one?
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-181#post-12030246
> 
> Wouldn't that void the warranty?
> ...



I did point out that this mod would void the warranty.
Having said that, there have been a few posters with Mojos that are out of warranty, who when faced with a failing battery, have chosen to remove the battery, rather than replace it with a new one.
So technically it is possible, but this option will not suit every owner.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2494#post-14512464
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2527#post-14683390
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2513#post-14608786
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2538#post-14750749


----------



## x RELIC x

hifinoob005 said:


> _In the third post under Spoiler: Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24/7?_
> 
> The answers are yes.
> 
> There is also an answer from a Chord rep which I can't find, that says the same thing.



I’ve read the posts from Chord, and every single post since this thread was started. The majority of battery failures also happen to be from users that have left their Mojo plugged in 24/7. I’m just giving you a fair warning that the possibility is there, and it’s also a reason why there was a desktop mode implemented in Hugo2.


----------



## miketlse

Yes, the initial Chord position was that operating the Mojo 24/7 plugged in was ok, and that is why that statement exists in the FAQ in post #3.
I think the Chord reps did continue to promote this view, for a long time.

However @x RELIC x is right to point out, that the user feedback has been that leaving Mojo plugged in long-term 24/7, does seem to be well correlated with battery issues.
The design of the Hugo2 was more cautious, and included the desktop mode, with the result that reports of battery issues are few and far between.


----------



## bixby

hifinoob005 said:


> _In the third post under Spoiler: Is it alright to leave Mojo plugged in, 24/7?_
> 
> .


In my systems, the sound was always noticeably better with the charging cable unplugged.  Also, I do agree with @miketlse notes on lithium batts and not to have them under constant charge.  ymmv


----------



## JamieMcC

Any suggestions for a portable source source that will also do Tidal or Roon over wifi to pair with the Mojo?

TIA


----------



## ZappaMan

JamieMcC said:


> Any suggestions for a portable source source that will also do Tidal or Roon over wifi to pair with the Mojo?
> 
> TIA


An old iPhone for £30 off EBay ?


----------



## jarnopp

JamieMcC said:


> Any suggestions for a portable source source that will also do Tidal or Roon over wifi to pair with the Mojo?
> 
> TIA



Poly


----------



## JamieMcC

Ah thanks guys that's helpful


----------



## jarnopp

JamieMcC said:


> Ah thanks guys that's helpful



I know Poly has had its issues, as I’ve been using since it was first released. But, for me at least, one thing that was perfect from the beginning was Roon over WiFi around the house. Using it right now with the Aeon 2 Closed and it’s amazing.


----------



## miketlse (Nov 29, 2019)

Mojo on sale with Black Friday discount in the Czech Republic https://www.audigo.cz/Prenosne-audio/Sluchatkove-zesilovace-46592/S-D-A-prevodnikem-46596/Chord-Mojo


----------



## CJG888

You mean the Czech Republic, surely...


----------



## ZappaMan

CJG888 said:


> You mean the Czech Republic, surely...


Plz share. Lol


----------



## headmanPL

miketlse said:


> Mojo on sale with Black Friday discount in the Czech Republic https://www.audigo.cz/Prenosne-audio/Sluchatkove-zesilovace-46592/S-D-A-prevodnikem-46596/Chord-Mojo



That's even cheaper than the UK

How on earth did you find that deal?


----------



## miketlse

headmanPL said:


> That's even cheaper than the UK
> 
> How on earth did you find that deal?


There was a post on the Hugo 2 thread, about the Hugo 2 being on Black Friday deal, so I just checked if other Chord dacs were on offer as well.


----------



## gunnargb (Nov 30, 2019)

Can someone recommend me a cable connecting the Mojo to Ipad please. In europe.
I would like to have a cable without adapters. Like a lightning cable with micro b.
I have a micro b to micro b cable for my android samsung phone


----------



## surfgeorge

gunnargb said:


> Can someone recommend me a cable connecting the Mojo to Ipad please. In europe.
> I would like to have a cable without adapters. Like a lightning cable with micro b.
> I have a micro b to micro b cable for my android samsung phone



meenova
Comes in 2 lenghts
Had a problem with one, got it fixed quickly
Good product and service


----------



## gunnargb

Yes Meenova looks good but in us only it seems. I live in europe


----------



## surfgeorge

gunnargb said:


> Yes Meenova looks good but in us only it seems. I live in europe



I also live in Europe, ordered the cables and received them quite fast.
As I wrote I had a problem with the long cable and Meenova was very helpful to resolve it quickly.


----------



## gunnargb

In my country the charge me tax and fees for import and it takes and extra 2 weeks receiving the item. But i might buy this one anyway. Thanx


----------



## pauldoni

hi people, i wanna ask.
bout to buy my first dac/amp, and it should be the best bang for the bucks, cz my budget is limited.
the option are ifi micro ican se (used for $200) and chord mojo 1st batch (used for $280).
is there any significant difference for extra $80? is that extra bucks worth for the improvement and whats the different?
i need it for my ath R70X and tin p1 planar..
thanks< sorry my bad english


----------



## CJG888

I know that this has been discussed before in this thread, but I am just wondering about the current consensus.

I am about to order an Xduoo X-10T ii transport to replace the Shanling M0, as I am it extremely difficult to use (tiny touchscreen, poor metadata display meets 256GB of classical and jazz files...). Also I am not sure how long the mini-USB socket will last with continuous connection and disconnection.

Coming from the world of conventional high-end audio, I have always accepted it to be a self-evident truth that, after direct I2S connection, the best connection between transport and DAC is coaxial SPDIF. In my „big rig“, I would never dream of using Toslink, primarily due to the extra circuitry required to convert an electrical signal into an optical one, and back again. Moreover, I remember reading that Toslink was designed for Redbook, and isn’t really suitable for sample rates above 96kHz.

In this thread, a number of posters seem to prefer optical to coaxial. Is this a view shared by the majority? I appreciate that some Mojo owners may have no choice, as their transports (usually A&K) lack a coaxial digital output. Surely a dedicated, battery-powered transport will be both clean and quiet enough (unlike the average PC) not to need galvanic isolation!


----------



## dgozalie

Hello

I am using pi 3 b+ with AIODE digital soundcard and connected with chord optical cable...  previously i connect using coaxial.. but since i get the chord optical cable that can transmit up to 24/192, i never look back.. the sound so musical... i am using stax srs-3100 to listen to them..


----------



## dontfeedphils

CJG888 said:


> I know that this has been discussed before in this thread, but I am just wondering about the current consensus.
> 
> I am about to order an Xduoo X-10T ii transport to replace the Shanling M0, as I am it extremely difficult to use (tiny touchscreen, poor metadata display meets 256GB of classical and jazz files...). Also I am not sure how long the mini-USB socket will last with continuous connection and disconnection.
> 
> ...



IME coax and optical sound the same, given the source is up to par.  I run coax myself.


----------



## CJG888

Tried both out of my Shinrico last night (Funk Tonstudiotechnik coax, Ixos „medical grade“ optical).

The difference was subtle: the coax connection gave slightly tighter bass and more PRaT. There wasn’t too much in it, though...


----------



## hifinoob005 (Dec 3, 2019)

CJG888 said:


> Tried both out of my Shinrico last night (Funk Tonstudiotechnik coax, Ixos „medical grade“ optical).
> 
> The difference was subtle: the coax connection gave slightly tighter bass and more PRaT. There wasn’t too much in it, though...



What is PRaT?

Currently using it via the TOSLINK optical.
Is it worth switching to coaxial? I don't need the extra sample rate.

Does it sound different between the three inputs?

Only had two listening sessions via the optical and USB. Maybe it's my imagination, but it seemed to sound better on the USB.
The optical comes out of an Xonar DGX.


Could not tell the difference in sound with the power cable connected and disconnected.



After the device is fully charged, if it's kept connected with the USB power connector connected, the charging light is white, and stays that way.
If the USB charging cable is disconnected, the white turns blue.
Is this normal behavior?

It also seems to stay slightly warm when off, with the power cable connected.


What is the limitation for the USB power and signal cables? Is 1.8m or 3m too long?


----------



## CJG888

PRaT: Pace, Rhythm and Timing....


Oh, and I really wouldn’t leave the Mojo charging constantly. It’s not good for the battery (see earlier in the thread).


----------



## surfgeorge

hifinoob005 said:


> What is PRaT?
> 
> Currently using it via the TOSLINK optical.
> Is it worth switching to coaxial? I don't need the extra sample rate.
> ...



As @CJG888 said - there are a number of reports about premature aging and death of the battery if left continuously connected.
If you really want to use it daily in a desktop setup, put a timer between your charger and the AC outlet that only switches on the charger for maybe 2 hours during the night to at least only charge it when not in use.
For maximum lifetime of a LiPo battery it's best to keep it somwhere in between full and empty.

Regarding inputs, I find the coax a little smoother, the USB somewhat clearer and livlier when using it with my HiBy R3 as source.
I prefer the USB connection. Mechanically however the micro USB is a little weak, so I made a case and a transport box for mobile use.


----------



## hifinoob005 (Dec 4, 2019)

surfgeorge said:


> As @CJG888 said - there are a number of reports about premature aging and death of the battery if left continuously connected.
> If you really want to use it daily in a desktop setup, put a timer between your charger and the AC outlet that only switches on the charger for maybe 2 hours during the night to at least only charge it when not in use.
> For maximum lifetime of a LiPo battery it's best to keep it somwhere in between full and empty.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

But it's ok to leave it connected if the device is off?

What about the cable length, is there a limit here, would 3m/10ft be too long?


----------



## surfgeorge

hifinoob005 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But it's ok to leave it connected if the device is off?
> 
> What about the cable length, is there a limit here, would 3m/10ft be too long?



I would also not leave it connected with the Mojo off.
LiPo batteries dont like being kept at full charge and don't like high or low temperatures.

for signal cables I'd generally try to keep them short. Charging cables should not be an issue.


----------



## hifinoob005

surfgeorge said:


> I would also not leave it connected with the Mojo off.
> LiPo batteries dont like being kept at full charge and don't like high or low temperatures.
> 
> for signal cables I'd generally try to keep them short. Charging cables should not be an issue.



Unfortunately the distance from USB to DAC is about 1.2/1.5m (4-5ft). Anker cables don't come in those sizes, 1m/3ft or 1.8m/6ft.
I tested using a 1.8m Hama shielded cable and it was fine.

Is a 1.8m cable ok?
I have to do some moderately serious reorganizing to accommodate a shorter cable.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Has anyone else encountered this:

1. Mojo bought October 2019.
2. Runs perfectly, no issues until #4 below.
3. I plugged it in around 10h30 or 11h to charge via the very short included USB cable. Plugged USB A to laptop.
4. At 15h30 the white light is still on, so still charging. I suddenly hear a continuous whizzing electric noise, audible in my office. It's coming from the Mojo. I unplugged it after a few seconds not sure if it would get worse, catch fire, etc.

The unit was OFF the whole time. Still off.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## jarnopp

CaptainFantastic said:


> Has anyone else encountered this:
> 
> 1. Mojo bought October 2019.
> 2. Runs perfectly, no issues until #4 below.
> ...



That whizzing/whining noise is common and goes back to the beginning of this thread. It’s nothing to worry about and it usually occurs towards the end of the charge cycle, so maybe like the last 10-15 minutes it will be loudest.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

I own the xDuoo X10T II and I have spent a lot of time going back and forth between coax and optical. They are very nearly identical, but it's true that the optical input is just slightly more focused than coax, whereas coax is a little warmer/fuller due to having just slightly less focus. They are close enough that I wouldn't worry about one or the other. I mostly use coax because the optical cable is kinda a PITA (have to carry around those little toslink connector protection caps, sensitive to bending in my pocket). Honestly the biggest reason I use coax is that the two units stack more neatly with the coax cable vs optical. The difference is small enough that I'd rather have the convenience. Mojo sounds so fantastic with the xDuoo as a source, it's hard to be unhappy even listening over USB, which to me sounds a bit brighter and has a tendency to become more congested during busy passages.

Note that to use the xDuoo with Mojo's optical input, you'll need a different cable than the stock one supplied with the unit, or do what I do and just get a mini toslink to regular toslink adapter.


----------



## hifinoob005 (Dec 4, 2019)

ohcrapgorillas said:


> I own the xDuoo X10T II and I have spent a lot of time going back and forth between coax and optical. They are very nearly identical, but it's true that the optical input is just slightly more focused than coax, whereas coax is a little warmer/fuller due to having just slightly less focus. They are close enough that I wouldn't worry about one or the other. I mostly use coax because the optical cable is kinda a PITA (have to carry around those little toslink connector protection caps, sensitive to bending in my pocket). Honestly the biggest reason I use coax is that the two units stack more neatly with the coax cable vs optical. The difference is small enough that I'd rather have the convenience. Mojo sounds so fantastic with the xDuoo as a source, it's hard to be unhappy even listening over USB, which to me sounds a bit brighter and has a tendency to become more congested during busy passages.
> 
> Note that to use the xDuoo with Mojo's optical input, you'll need a different cable than the stock one supplied with the unit, or do what I do and just get a mini toslink to regular toslink adapter.



But why is the optical different sounding from the coaxial?

I don't have a coaxial output, but I can get a optical to coaxial converter. Currently the optical source is the Xonar.

The other option would be an adapter from the SPDIF OUT on the mobo, which will have a optical and coaxial outputs.

Will the converted coaxial (from the Xonar optical) sound different from the coaxial from the mobo?


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

As to _why_ they are different sounding, I'm not really sure. The two technologies are pretty different, electrical vs optical that is, even though they are both S/PDIF. I have no idea what your motherboard's or the Xonar's digital output sounds like, but as I mentioned above, the coaxial and optical inputs on the Mojo are very close to indistinguishable (with my gear, ymmv), and I don't think it's worth getting nervosa over which one you're using. If I had to hazard a wild guess, the Xonar is probably a pretty decent transport. Personally, I would avoid getting an optical to coaxial or vice versa converter, which is more likely to add noise than it is to improve anything. You might try switching back and forth between the Xonar's optical and the mobo's coaxial/toslink and see (1) if you can tell the difference at all, and (2) which one you prefer.


----------



## dgozalie

Optical : zero electrical/magnetic/whatever interference... its a light...
coaxial: cable which can pick up interference from electrical/magnetic etc etc.. so might alter the signal...

Rob Watts said he prefer using optical over anything... so the designer of chord should know more than us ?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

dgozalie said:


> Optical : zero electrical/magnetic/whatever interference... its a light...
> coaxial: cable which can pick up interference from electrical/magnetic etc etc.. so might alter the signal...
> 
> Rob Watts said he prefer using optical over anything... so the designer of chord should know more than us ?



So how does one do optical from a phone as source? This is a unit for portable use, I imagine most have a different desktop solution. Is there an adapter allowinf phone to Mojo via optical?


----------



## Slaphead (Dec 8, 2019)

hifinoob005 said:


> *But why is the optical different sounding from the coaxial?*
> 
> I don't have a coaxial output, but I can get a optical to coaxial converter. Currently the optical source is the Xonar.
> 
> ...



The same reason that USB connections can sound different from optical.

Optical is immune to EM interference. Electrical connections like USB and Coax aren't, and while they bring the data intact they also bring any EM interference along for the the ride.

Now this interference permeates through any audio device that isn't galvanically isolated, like the Mojo isn't, and thus can find its way to the analogue outputs.

Funnily enough this EM interference in a lot of cases can make the sound a bit more lively, with seemingly increased transient response, but when listening closely it lacks detail, or more to the point the detail is masked compared to the optical inputs.

But really this varies depending on your environment. Some people may hear the difference as clear as day, while others hear no difference, and those that hear a significant difference are likely to be listening in an electrically noisy environment.


----------



## miketlse

Slaphead said:


> The same reason that USB connections can sound different from optical.
> 
> Optical is immune to EM interference. Electrical connections like USB and Coax aren't, and while they bring the data intact they also bring any EM interference along for the the ride.
> 
> ...


I think my tests/experience aligns with this.
Back in the days when I only had the Mojo, I tested some baroque music (I think it might have been the tallis scholars recorded in a church) using both usb and optical inputs. Both resulted in clean music, but the usb input was slightly brighter, and at the time I attributed this to making me feel like I was actually at the recording.
A few months later i deliberately attended a choir singing baroque music in a church, accompanied by a lute. I discovered that in real life, the performance was a good match for music via the optical input - the usb input with a hint of brightness, sounds attractive but it is not a good match for the original recording.
Since then, I almost exclusively use optical input for my Mojo and Hugo 2.
But I also learnt a lesson, in that both usb and optical inputs can sound enjoyable, so i don't harshly judge anyone who prefers usb input, but I will always suggest owners try optical input because that for most setups is nearer to reality. But if an owner prefers usb, so be it, because that is personal preference.


----------



## CJG888

Frankly, I would have thought the primary benefit of Toslink would be the galvanic isolation of the Mojo from a potentially “dirty” laptop USB bus. Many laptops (e.g. Apple) have an optical output.


----------



## CJG888

The use case of a portable device with a clean coax output (and, being a portable, a short cable) is fairly unusual, I would have thought...


----------



## unbroken

Does anyone here use the Focal Elear headphones?


----------



## paruchuribros

unbroken said:


> Does anyone here use the Focal Elear headphones?


I do have them and not impressed. Gave them to my teenage son.


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 9, 2019)

Mython said:


> As any competent DAC designer should, Rob has tried to minimise the influence of RF on his DAC designs.
> 
> However, the first remark you emboldened above, in the quoted text from Rob Watts, mentions a preference for optical. In relation to Mojo and RF, optical is ideal because an optical cable cannot act as an aerial capable of inadvertently picking up RF. Of course, RF may still attempt to get in directly through Mojos casework, even when optical is the chosen digital connection, but it should be vastly more difficult for RF to interfere with Mojos circuitry than in the scenario of a metal-conductor cable as would be the scenario with USB or Co-Axial.
> 
> ...



i want to comment on the RF issue again, as its a buzz killer for iem users who use tidal via wifi with there phone. This is the worst dac/amp I own that has this issue, i adore mojo sound but with its bad RF interference no one should recommend it for iems and users who use streaming using their phones. I am surprised Chord did not take this in consideration, as this is a portable device and portable means alot would like to use it with iems and streaming.  Is there no solution at all for this


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Sound Eq said:


> i want to comment on the RF issue again, as its a buzz killer for iem users who use tidal via wifi with there phone. This is the worst dac/amp I own that has this issue, i adore mojo sound but with its bad RF interference no one should recommend it for iems and users who use streaming using their phones. I am surprised Chord did not take this in consideration, as this is a portable device and portable means alot would like to use it with iems and streaming.  Is there no solution at all for this



I was thinking the same thing these days. I have been using the Mojo with my HD-600 or 650, so 300 ohm impedance. Then a few days ago I tried it with my Nightowl, much lower impedance. Wow... all of a sudden I realized that I need to either a) go into airplane mode - which I can't since I stream from Qobuz or b) get a much longer cable and keep the Mojo the hell away from the phone. Didn't expect the buzzing to be so severe.


----------



## Sound Eq (Dec 9, 2019)

CaptainFantastic said:


> I was thinking the same thing these days. I have been using the Mojo with my HD-600 or 650, so 300 ohm impedance. Then a few days ago I tried it with my Nightowl, much lower impedance. Wow... all of a sudden I realized that I need to either a) go into airplane mode - which I can't since I stream from Qobuz or b) get a much longer cable and keep the Mojo the hell away from the phone. Didn't expect the buzzing to be so severe.


yeah and MR @Rob Watts simply ignores us 

weird no mojo gate opened on this issue, as this is a not a portable friendly device at all, what an irony a great sounding device that is designed to be portable but can not be used portably with  streaming apps on the go

i adore chord and just bought a chord tt v2 but really wished the mojo did not have this issue so i can enjoy chord products on the go. I think we all deserve a free poly in compensation


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Sound Eq said:


> i adore chord and just bought a chord tt v2 but really wished the mojo did not have this issue so i can enjoy chord products on the go. I think we all deserve a free poly in compensation



Yes, I know what the answer is. We are supposed to pair it with a high-end DAP pre-loaded with FLACs, not with our phones. But I suppose in 2019 most users will want do exactly that, stream from the phone.


----------



## tjw321

Sound Eq said:


> yeah and MR @Rob Watts simply ignores us
> 
> weird no mojo gate opened on this issue, as this is a not a portable friendly device at all, what an irony a great sounding device that is designed to be portable but can not be used portably with  streaming apps on the go
> 
> i adore chord and just bought a chord tt v2 but really wished the mojo did not have this issue so i can enjoy chord products on the go. I think we all deserve a free poly in compensation


Did you read the FAQ regarding RF interference? Lots of good advice there. Ferrite beads (covered in the FAQ) seem to help.


----------



## Sound Eq

tjw321 said:


> Did you read the FAQ regarding RF interference? Lots of good advice there. Ferrite beads (covered in the FAQ) seem to help.



tried that and did not work


----------



## Dana Reed

Sound Eq said:


> tried that and did not work


I can confirm the same behavior when stacking a phone with Mojo, as I see when doing the same with at least two other portable DACs (Oppo HA2 and Sony PHA-1a).  If they are stacked, and the phone is not in airplane mode, you will hear RF noise if you have sensitive headphones.
Since with a phone, it's not practical to have it in airplane mode all the time, I chose a couple different DAPs that work well with the Mojo.  The Hiby R3 is my favorite so far, and with the Hiby Coax cable, the battery life is the best, compared to USB.  If you want to use Spotify, however, that's not an option, so I have an iPod touch as an alternative, using the Mojo connection kit to allow connection to it with the lightning camera cable.  I just load up the songs I want by downloading them to the iPod, and then turn it to airplane mode when listening.

I don't think stacking with a phone directly is ever going to work without some RF interference without a redesign of the mojo, so it's either a DAP, or the Poly.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Or this cable and keep the Mojo in one pocket, the phone in another? 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076HFLVHW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A21TE5CLHZDYA7&psc=1

Kidding, but I am thinking of getting this cable since I use the Mojo at the office and can keep the units far apart with the right cable. Would anyone suggest something better? I neet OTG USB C for the phone.


----------



## Sound Eq

Dana Reed said:


> I can confirm the same behavior when stacking a phone with Mojo, as I see when doing the same with at least two other portable DACs (Oppo HA2 and Sony PHA-1a).  If they are stacked, and the phone is not in airplane mode, you will hear RF noise if you have sensitive headphones.
> Since with a phone, it's not practical to have it in airplane mode all the time, I chose a couple different DAPs that work well with the Mojo.  The Hiby R3 is my favorite so far, and with the Hiby Coax cable, the battery life is the best, compared to USB.  If you want to use Spotify, however, that's not an option, so I have an iPod touch as an alternative, using the Mojo connection kit to allow connection to it with the lightning camera cable.  I just load up the songs I want by downloading them to the iPod, and then turn it to airplane mode when listening.
> 
> I don't think stacking with a phone directly is ever going to work without some RF interference without a redesign of the mojo, so it's either a DAP, or the Poly.


i will get the poly to solve this, as having long cables is not a great portable solution


----------



## Dana Reed

Sound Eq said:


> i will get the poly to solve this, as having long cables is not a great portable solution


at least when I first looked at it, the Poly seemed a bit kludgy.  It seems like they've improved the configuration and made it smoother, but I haven't looked into it since getting the R3.  I'm getting to like the UI of that better lately now that I'm used to it


----------



## Devodonaldson

CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, I know what the answer is. We are supposed to pair it with a high-end DAP pre-loaded with FLACs, not with our phones. But I suppose in 2019 most users will want do exactly that, stream from the phone.


Another option is store music from your service for offline use.


----------



## ZappaMan

You can pick up a cheap phone to use as a source, and keep your normal phone in your pocket. I did that for work, just because my phone was ringing so often, and it was a pain to reset up connections after.

You can get a phone for £30 on eBay.


----------



## dakanao (Dec 11, 2019)

That ''bright liveliness'' with the RF interference on USB, is actually exactly what grain is


----------



## dakanao

If you want to stay cheap with your USB cable, I recommend this USB cable with 2 extra ferrite beads (@1.5 ft), place 1 in the middle and the other at the USB input section. Should remove as much RFI and make it sound like a $100 Moon Audio Black Dragon USB cable I also have

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5458


----------



## duyanh43

Hi everyone, new Mojo user here. I just grabbed a preowned one for a fairly good price. But I noticed that the button/balls are not so tactile. Only the down button has a click sound when I pushed it, the other two are a bit rusty, are the any solution to smoother the buttons/balls.


----------



## miketlse

duyanh43 said:


> Hi everyone, new Mojo user here. I just grabbed a preowned one for a fairly good price. But I noticed that the button/balls are not so tactile. Only the down button has a click sound when I pushed it, the other two are a bit rusty, are the any solution to smoother the buttons/balls.


Email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and maybe they can propose something.


----------



## duyanh43

miketlse said:


> Email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and maybe they can propose something.


I've sent them an email, but still I wanna ask the users here, it seems like the buttons are kinda stuck, like dirt prevent it from freely moving around. I fear that it might get worse. Do the mojo easy to disassemble and fix the rotating balls ?


----------



## jarnopp

duyanh43 said:


> I've sent them an email, but still I wanna ask the users here, it seems like the buttons are kinda stuck, like dirt prevent it from freely moving around. I fear that it might get worse. Do the mojo easy to disassemble and fix the rotating balls ?



it’s easy to take apart and put back together. Maybe try cleaning the balls with warm soapy water. They are plastic.


----------



## duyanh43

jarnopp said:


> it’s easy to take apart and put back together. Maybe try cleaning the balls with warm soapy water. They are plastic.



Can I clean it without taking the device apart


----------



## jarnopp

duyanh43 said:


> Can I clean it without taking the device apart



maybe carefully without water, use a microfiber cloth and work that around. But it may be the underlying seating that’s dirty/clogged.


----------



## miketlse

Yes, it is easy to open the case, just undo the 8 screws, and then the two halves come apart.


----------



## Hooster

No problems at all with the Mojo, just take it apart, clean it and enjoy!


----------



## Steve Wilcox

I love my Mojo but decided it isn't truly portable for the RMI interference issues above and general practicalities of use - cables detaching, deafening ring tone from phone, etc.  I use it at home with my PC.  For portable use, I settled on an LG V10 (now V30).  This brings 95% of the Mojo sound with none of the hassles. And with portable listening generally in noisy environments you can rarely appreciate that last 5% anyway.


----------



## hifinoob005 (Dec 14, 2019)

This DAC supports only DSD over DOP correct?
Not native DSD.

LE:
Using Mode 1: Bitperfect in this guide:
https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.co...-part-3-new-experimental-sacd-plugin-v-0-9-x/

Using foobar with Output DSD: ASIO : ASIO Chord 1.05.
DSD selected in Tools>SACD.

The light on the Mojo is pink.
DSD64 used.






In the manual, it says white is for DSD.



 

Not entirely sure what is happening.
Can this DAC do DSD?
Why is it pink?


----------



## hifinoob005 (Dec 19, 2019)

After a few weeks of use with the HD380 Pro's and H9i's plugged directly into the devices. Used HQ sources and others of varying quality.
Switched between the output of the Xonar DGX and the Mojo (on optical). Headphones setting for the 32-64 ohm on the Xonar.
Can't tell the difference.

USB vs. Optical: the USB seems to be more lively, especially in the upper ranges.
But it's so subtle that I'm not sure if it's placebo or my imagination.
The USB cable is shielded for EMI.

From what I remember when switching from a M-audio Revolution 5.1 to a Xonar Essence ST there was a substantial improvement in audio. Not sure why I can't hear it here between the DGX and the Mojo.

Maybe @*PointyFox* was right.



PointyFox said:


> Yes. The highest-end DAC chips only cost a few dollars. Diminishing returns hit fast with DACs that even not-so-good implementations can't be distinguished audibly from much more expensive DACs. Though, there's plenty of people here with ridiculously expensive DACs who will disagree.




The Mojo is more powerful and can drive headsets that require it.
The USB connection failed a few times.

Using it on a desk with the USB charging cable plugged in. The charger is in a one socket plug with a on/off switch.
The problem is that the charging light is right underneath the USB charging cable and the cable itself obstructs the view. Difficult to see.


From the previous post, why is the light pink?
Shouldn't DSD be white?
In the foobar bar it says DST64 and not DSD. Not sure how this changes it from DSD.
Has anyone tried DSD over DOP with this DAC?

LE: this one says DSD and the light is still pink. If the format is DST, does the DAC still consider it DSD or PCM?


----------



## hifinoob005

What frequency does this color on the mojo match?

 

From two different angles:


----------



## CJG888

384?


----------



## hifinoob005

CJG888 said:


> 384?



It looks like it, but the files played are DSD64 and DST64 via foobar.
Isn't it supposed to be white?


----------



## ubs28

Any rumors about a Chord Mojo 2 yet? All Chord DAC’s have been updated except for the Mojo and the Dave so it is about time the Mojo gets an update (especially fix the RF /RMI interference with the new version)


----------



## joshnor713

ubs28 said:


> Any rumors about a Chord Mojo 2 yet? All Chord DAC’s have been updated except for the Mojo and the Dave so it is about time the Mojo gets an update (especially fix the RF /RMI interference with the new version)



No. I'm fine with them taking their time. That's probably what made the first Mojo so great. The only hint we've gotten is that the price dropped for the Mojo across the board, so prob sooner than later. Gotta be patient.


----------



## paruchuribros

What is the best AND cheap DAP for Mojo  Currently I have lg v30+  But would like to have a dedicated player for Mojo.


----------



## joshnor713

paruchuribros said:


> What is the best AND cheap DAP for Mojo  Currently I have lg v30+  But would like to have a dedicated player for Mojo.



Any DAP that can transmit the correct sampling rate to Mojo. That narrows down your choices quite a bit


----------



## paruchuribros

joshnor713 said:


> Any DAP that can transmit the correct sampling rate to Mojo. That narrows down your choices quite a bit


Too many options. That’s why I would like to know which one is Cheaper without sacrificing the quality.


----------



## CJG888

Xduoo X-10Tii


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

I have a question about the mojo. I bought one last week ago and used it on my smartphone with bit perfect usb. The sound was slightly harsh but i had a huge stage with awesome depth. Now i use it on my onkyo dp-s1 via usb also bit perfect and the sound is much more detailed, clearer and more "analog" BUT the stage is completly gone. It sounds like a wall. You have no depth, all things sound in your face and the distants between the instruments is very small. I this normal? Why does the smartphone and the player sounds completly different?


----------



## miketlse

ChrisHeld1989 said:


> I have a question about the mojo. I bought one last week ago and used it on my smartphone with bit perfect usb. The sound was slightly harsh but i had a huge stage with awesome depth. Now i use it on my onkyo dp-s1 via usb also bit perfect and the sound is much more detailed, clearer and more "analog" BUT the stage is completly gone. It sounds like a wall. You have no depth, all things sound in your face and the distants between the instruments is very small. I this normal? Why does the smartphone and the player sounds completly different?


Probably the signal from your phone includes RFI picked up by the cable, or electrical noise transmitted from your phones internal components via the wires.
This noise causes problems with the dac analogue ground plane, and affects the accuracy with which the ears/brain can perceive the stop/start of music transients.
This reduction in accuracy, then affects the accuracy with which the brain can 'position' individual instruments on the soundstage.
@Rob Watts has made several posts about soundstage, for example https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-427#post-12141342
A quick search for posts by him, using terms like stage or focus, should provide several interesting posts to read.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

miketlse said:


> Probably the signal from your phone includes RFI picked up by the cable, or electrical noise transmitted from your phones internal components via the wires.
> This noise causes problems with the dac analogue ground plane, and affects the accuracy with which the ears/brain can perceive the stop/start of music transients.
> This reduction in accuracy, then affects the accuracy with which the brain can 'position' individual instruments on the soundstage.
> @Rob Watts has made several posts about soundstage, for example https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-427#post-12141342
> A quick search for posts by him, using terms like stage or focus, should provide several interesting posts to read.



What I don't understand is why someone who knows so much about RFI (Mr. Watts) creates a unit with such crazy RFI issues. My cheaper NX4 has none, zero, absolute zero RFI issues. Did something in the technology change between the release/design of the Mojo and the NX4? Why can Topping give me a good streaming experience and the Mojo be parked for offline mode only? Bewildering.


----------



## cirodts

Has anyone tried mojo with kann? impressions?


----------



## duyanh43

cirodts said:


> Has anyone tried mojo with kann? impressions?



Hmm might be the same as any decent source you pair with the Mojo... Might even be worse than pairing with iPhone (I think Apple Devices have very clear digital signal out)


----------



## DjBobby

ChrisHeld1989 said:


> I have a question about the mojo. I bought one last week ago and used it on my smartphone with bit perfect usb. The sound was slightly harsh but i had a huge stage with awesome depth. Now i use it on my onkyo dp-s1 via usb also bit perfect and the sound is much more detailed, clearer and more "analog" BUT the stage is completly gone. It sounds like a wall. You have no depth, all things sound in your face and the distants between the instruments is very small. I this normal? Why does the smartphone and the player sounds completly different?


I can confirm that I hear quite a difference between using the Mojo with the iPhone and the FiiO M11, both connected through USB. So, it seems to me that "all bit-perfect sources are equal, but some sources are more equal than others."


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

Its strange that the mojo on my smartphone have a very much deeper and wider stage than on my onkyo player. The stage on onkyo is extreme narrow and flat like a wall. The sound is much more detailed and cleaner but i don't like it how flat the stage is. Next month i will buy the tempotec V1 as source for the mojo and i hope this "issue" will be gone.


----------



## miketlse (Dec 22, 2019)

ChrisHeld1989 said:


> Its strange that the mojo on my smartphone have a very much deeper and wider stage than on my onkyo player. The stage on onkyo is extreme narrow and flat like a wall. The sound is much more detailed and cleaner but i don't like it how flat the stage is. Next month i will buy the tempotec V1 as source for the mojo and i hope this "issue" will be gone.


Do you have the problem of the flat stage, with all music tracks, just a few tracks, or just a single track?

@Rob Watts has made many posts about depth in soundstage. Sometimes the music track has little/no depth, because that is what the sound engineer intended, and the Mojo will never be able to recreate depth, where there was none to start with.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/page-57#post-12124866
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/page-180#post-12534363

If the original recording did have good depth, then the ability to reproduce that depth, is down to small signal amplitude linearity.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-729#post-14042572
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/page-41#post-12035700

Note the reference to 'that normally tells me that the perception of depth is truncated, which is indicative of correlated noise from the source degrading small signals and hence degrading depth perception'
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-942#post-14459210
The implication is that your Onkyo has narrow soundstage, so the music is well focused, and the lack of depth is down to the fact that there is little depth in the original recording.
Conversely the fact that your smartphone has a very much deeper and wider stage, is indicative of poor soundstage focus, possibly due to your phone transmitting small signal noise along the cable into the dac.
You clearly believe that your Onkyo is the weak link. I believe that the weak link is your phone.
Your findings with the Tempotec will be interesting.


----------



## 521994

The mojo sounds great as a desktop dac but as a mobile device connected to an iPhone is a let down due to rf noise or whatever is that noise when it’s close to my mobile phone. I owned two of these and sold them because of this issue. No MObile JOy... I am really surprised why it keeps receiving 5 stars with this major issue which makes it not fit for use as a mobile device.


----------



## hifinoob005

CortoLmaltese said:


> The mojo sounds great as a desktop dac but as a mobile device connected to an iPhone is a let down due to rf noise or whatever is that noise when it’s close to my mobile phone. I owned two of these and sold them because of this issue. No MObile JOy... I am really surprised why it keeps receiving 5 stars with this major issue which makes it not fit for use as a mobile device.



What about EMI blocking pouch?


----------



## 521994

hifinoob005 said:


> What about EMI blocking pouch?


Well, I’ve never tried it but when I buy a product I am expecting to work as intended right out of the box. In that sense mojo is a great failure


----------



## captblaze

CortoLmaltese said:


> Well, I’ve never tried it but when I buy a product I am expecting to work as intended right out of the box. In that sense mojo is a great failure



is your use narrow (phone) or can you use the other inputs on Mojo that are a bit less (if at all) noisy?


----------



## 521994

captblaze said:


> is your use narrow (phone) or can you use the other inputs on Mojo that are a bit less (if at all) noisy?


Why I have to over engineer something that cost that much. I bought it as advertised “mobile joy” and mobile joy is not. I don’t agree that I should be trying this and that. As I said I owned two units. I was using a cable to connect it to my iPhone, stacked them together with an elastic band and the noise was unbearable. Consequently, for me this is a failed product. At the beginning I though I had a faulty unit but that’s not the case. This is an inherent problem with the mojo. That’s why for me is 5 stars as desktop and 1 star as mobile dac/headphone amplifier. Anyone else sharing this experience? Btw never had this issue with the dragonfly red and cobalt.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

CortoLmaltese said:


> Why I have to over engineer something that cost that much. I bought it as advertised “mobile joy” and mobile joy is not. I don’t agree that I should be trying this and that. As I said I owned two units. I was using a cable to connect it to my iPhone, stacked them together with an elastic band and the noise was unbearable. Consequently, for me this is a failed product. At the beginning I though I had a faulty unit but that’s not the case. This is an inherent problem with the mojo. That’s why for me is 5 stars as desktop and 1 star as mobile dac/headphone amplifier. Anyone else sharing this experience? Btw never had this issue with the dragonfly red and cobalt.



Yes, I share this experience as I stated above. I used the word bewildering. Bewildering that it has such insane RFI issues, that these issues are accepted by so many, that the designer says that this is an inherent issue yet no other portable I have tried has them, that the response is always "use some other crazy gizmo to fix 60% of the issue", and finally that Darko Audio called it product of the decade. Are you kidding me? This thing has a flaw bigger than...

No, I am not selling it, I like it with my high 300 ohm units where the buzz is not audible.


----------



## 521994 (Dec 23, 2019)

CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, I share this experience as I stated above. I used the word bewildering. Bewildering that it has such insane RFI issues, that these issues are accepted by so many, that the designer says that this is an inherent issue yet no other portable I have tried has them, that the response is always "use some other crazy gizmo to fix 60% of the issue", and finally that Darko Audio called it product of the decade. Are you kidding me? This thing has a flaw bigger than...
> 
> No, I am not selling it, I like it with my high 300 ohm units where the buzz is not audible.


I agree. As I said it gets 5 stars as desktop but as a mobile dac/amp it’s a huge disappointment. Regarding the DA product of the decade I can see where he is coming from. The SQ is exceptional and it could have been the product of the decade IF this unit was mobile. I don’t get all these users that will defend a product which has a clear fault.


----------



## ZappaMan

I thought that sandwich would give issues. My version of mobile is taking it to work and keeping some distance between them.

I’m not sure actually how it’s marketed, to say you can use it right next to your phone, or what is meant by mobile.

I suppose it’s a pocket sized dac, rather than  something that’s meant to be used like a Walkman... I don’t know


----------



## headmanPL

CortoLmaltese said:


> Why I have to over engineer something that cost that much. I bought it as advertised “mobile joy” and mobile joy is not. I don’t agree that I should be trying this and that. As I said I owned two units. I was using a cable to connect it to my iPhone, stacked them together with an elastic band and the noise was unbearable. Consequently, for me this is a failed product. At the beginning I though I had a faulty unit but that’s not the case. This is an inherent problem with the mojo. That’s why for me is 5 stars as desktop and 1 star as mobile dac/headphone amplifier. Anyone else sharing this experience? Btw never had this issue with the dragonfly red and cobalt.



It wasn't an engineering question, just a simple question to see how you use Mojo. I felt he was trying to support. No need for you to be so sensitive. 
I've not experienced the issue you describe, but I keep my mobile and Mojo separate as I don't want to hold a heavy brick combo when browsing my phone


----------



## 521994

headmanPL said:


> It wasn't an engineering question, just a simple question to see how you use Mojo. I felt he was trying to support. No need for you to be so sensitive.
> I've not experienced the issue you describe, but I keep my mobile and Mojo separate as I don't want to hold a heavy brick combo when browsing my phone


I didn’t mean to offend and my apologies if I did. I used the mojo only as on the go portable DAC/amp and therefore I could either stack it or wrap my self with cable later to keep them apart. All I am saying is that mojo was a good product that failed to deliver the advertised purpose. My surprise is that the community will be outrageous of poor designed products but not with the mojo. I would expect the return rate to be high but it seems that is not. I will not be surprised if mojo 2 will have the same issues.


----------



## 521994

ZappaMan said:


> I thought that sandwich would give issues. My version of mobile is taking it to work and keeping some distance between them.
> 
> I’m not sure actually how it’s marketed, to say you can use it right next to your phone, or what is meant by mobile.
> 
> I suppose it’s a pocket sized dac, rather than  something that’s meant to be used like a Walkman... I don’t know


It is marketed as mobile headphone amp/DAC that you can take it with you to improve the sq of your mobile device. In that sense the mojo failed miserably.


----------



## ZappaMan

CortoLmaltese said:


> It is marketed as mobile headphone amp/DAC that you can take it with you to improve the sq of your mobile device. In that sense the mojo failed miserably.


Can you quote that from somewhere? That chord said that? I’m not sticking up for them, I’m just interested, as all us chord hags know the mobile signals cause interference, it’s an audio law of nature.


----------



## 521994 (Dec 23, 2019)

ZappaMan said:


> Can you quote that from somewhere? That chord said that? I’m not sticking up for them, I’m just interested, as all us chord hags know the mobile signals cause interference, it’s an audio law of nature.


I am not sure why I have to prove that I am not an elephant but quoting from their site “Mojo is the ultimate portable DAC/Headphone Amp that allows you to hear more from your headphones – anywhere. A multi-award winner and listed product of the decade (Darko.audio), you can pair Mojo with your Smartphone, tablet, music player, DAP, games console, PC, Mac, or almost anything that allows audio out via USB, Optical, or Coax.” and I will hold them on the anywhere term. Also the dragonfly doesn’t suffer from the same problems. I have the red and cobalt and never had a single issue. Also they make reference to darko audio’s review where he is parring it with mobiles as a bundle. The argument of transportable instead of portable relates to size not interference noise and if the noise is something that was normal then don’t you think that this should have been highlighted with bold letters?


----------



## ZappaMan

CortoLmaltese said:


> I am not sure why I have to prove that I am not an elephant but quoting from their site “Mojo is the ultimate portable DAC/Headphone Amp that allows you to hear more from your headphones – anywhere. A multi-award winner and listed product of the decade (Darko.audio), you can pair Mojo with your Smartphone, tablet, music player, DAP, games console, PC, Mac, or almost anything that allows audio out via USB, Optical, or Coax.” and I will hold them on the anywhere term. Also the dragonfly doesn’t suffer from the same problems. I have the red and cobalt and never had a single issue. Also they make reference to darko audio’s review where he is parring it with mobiles as a bundle. The argument of transportable instead of portable relates to size not interference noise and if the noise is something that was normal then don’t you think that this should have been highlighted with bold letters?


Chill dude, it says you can pair it, not you can sandwich it to a BIG signal generator.
You’d be glad of the signal generator when you’re trying to get a signal for your phone, but it causes interference for dacs.


----------



## 521994 (Dec 23, 2019)

ZappaMan said:


> Chill dude, it says you can pair it, not you can sandwich it to a BIG signal generator.
> You’d be glad of the signal generator when you’re trying to get a signal for your phone, but it causes interference for dacs.


So you don’t accept that this is a design flaw? Also I’ve raised that with Chord electronics and they claim that this shouldn’t happen and offered to send it for checking. The question is if that is a faulty device or an inherent design flaw.


----------



## hifinoob005

Spoke to Chord about the LED being purple when playing DSD files.
The pictures were taken with the DSD file playing (in foobar) one after another. From two different angles.

They told me the light is white, even though it's actually purple. The purple, they claim, is light leakage from the other LED's, even though the other LED's in those two pictures are orange.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Hooster

CortoLmaltese said:


> Why I have to over engineer something that cost that much. I bought it as advertised “mobile joy” and mobile joy is not. I don’t agree that I should be trying this and that. As I said I owned two units. I was using a cable to connect it to my iPhone, stacked them together with an elastic band and the noise was unbearable. Consequently, for me this is a failed product. At the beginning I though I had a faulty unit but that’s not the case. This is an inherent problem with the mojo. That’s why for me is* 5 stars as desktop* and 1 star as mobile dac/headphone amplifier. Anyone else sharing this experience? Btw never had this issue with the dragonfly red and cobalt.



You are kidding yourself if you think the Mojo is a 5 star desktop dac. I would give it about 3, max.


----------



## Hooster

hifinoob005 said:


> Spoke to Chord about the LED being purple when playing DSD files.
> The pictures were taken with the DSD file playing (in foobar) one after another. From two different angles.
> 
> They told me the light is white, even though it's actually purple. The purple, they claim, is light leakage from the other LED's, even though the other LED's in those two pictures are orange.
> What do you guys think?



In general think the colored balls are a stupid idea, especially since I am color blind. I hope Chord gets over themselves and ditches these balls ASAP.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Hooster said:


> You are kidding yourself if you think the Mojo is a 5 star desktop dac. I would give it about 3, max.



It's almost as if different people have different opinions. 

Crazy, right?


----------



## miketlse

CortoLmaltese said:


> So you don’t accept that this is a design flaw?


Yes it is a design flaw of the iPhone.
People have been posting for four years, that iPhones cause the worst RFI issues for the Mojo, but Apple have not mitigated the issue.

Virtually all owners realise that they can spend several months posting complaints about the Mojo, or:

change the cell band
add a ferrite choke to the cable
use another music transport, such as a dap
use an optical cable rather than usb
add a thin iron sheet inside their phone case, to block the RFI 
Unfortunately you have made it clear that you do not think that you should have to change anything in your current way of working.
We can all see that you are frustrated and angry. There are many long-term posters here who have spent 4 years trying to help newbies solve their issues.
The return on experience is also that when someone is posting a stream of frustrated posts, it is often best to let them get it out of their system, because until then it is nigh on impossible to reason with them.


----------



## Hooster (Dec 23, 2019)

dontfeedphils said:


> It's almost as if different people have different opinions.
> 
> Crazy, right?



I am just trying to be real here, considering things like looks, ergonomics, connectivity and sound quality in the world of desktop dacs.


----------



## miketlse

hifinoob005 said:


> They told me the light is white, even though it's actually purple. The purple, they claim, is light leakage from the other LED's, even though the other LED's in those two pictures are orange.
> What do you guys think?


The answer is in this post.
Each of those balls is lit by 3 primary colour leds, and if all 3 leds are lit equally, the ball colour will be white. Slight differences from 'equally' can result in the faint purple tinge seen by some owners.
It also means that it is possible for a small amount of light from each led, to be leaked to the adjacent ball as well, which can also sometimes affect the colour accuracy.


----------



## hifinoob005

I figured it out.



hifinoob005 said:


> In the chart below after blue there are supposed to be three shades of purple, after which white follows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 521994 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hooster said:


> You are kidding yourself if you think the Mojo is a 5 star desktop dac. I would give it about 3, max.


I liked it a lot as a desktop and  from my experience is the best dac I’ve heard for 300 great British pounds. But that’s again my subjective opinion based on taste


----------



## 521994 (Dec 23, 2019)

miketlse said:


> Yes it is a design flaw of the iPhone.
> People have been posting for four years, that iPhones cause the worst RFI issues for the Mojo, but Apple have not mitigated the issue.
> 
> Virtually all owners realise that they can spend several months posting complaints about the Mojo, or:
> ...


That’s a bit patronising but it’s ok. I see the point of the iPhone and you might be right. I found the solution on a dragonfly as portable dac. It seems that the iPhone works well with it. All started with a question why this issue is not highlighted in reviews because as you said “newbies” should get any useful information before making a purchase. No hate here or anger, just a concern from a fellow audiophile. To be honest I liked the sq so much that it was a disappointment not be able to use it as my portable dac.


----------



## miketlse

CortoLmaltese said:


> That’s a bit patronising but it’s ok. I see the point of the iPhone and you might be right. I found the solution on a dragonfly as portable dac. It seems that the iPhone works well with it. No anger here. All started with a question why this issue is not highlighted in reviews because as you said “newbies” should get any useful information before making a purchase. No hate here or anger.


That's ok then.
When posters are angry and frustrated, the emotion gets in the way of having a rational discussion, so it is often best to let everything calm down, and then talk about the issues/solutions in a rational manner.


----------



## ZappaMan

Everything is a compromise


----------



## miketlse (Dec 23, 2019)

ZappaMan said:


> Everything is a compromise


Certainly every design is a compromise (in that they are the chosen solution to satisfy often conflicting design requirements), but you will always find someone on head-fi, willing to argue the opposite position.


----------



## Hooster

CortoLmaltese said:


> I liked it a lot as a desktop and  from my experience is the best dac I’ve heard for 300 great British pounds. But that’s again my subjective opinion based on taste



I can concede that the Mojo could very well be the best sounding desktop dac you can buy for 300 quid.


----------



## captblaze

CortoLmaltese said:


> Why I have to over engineer something that cost that much. I bought it as advertised “mobile joy” and mobile joy is not. I don’t agree that I should be trying this and that. As I said I owned two units. I was using a cable to connect it to my iPhone, stacked them together with an elastic band and the noise was unbearable. Consequently, for me this is a failed product. At the beginning I though I had a faulty unit but that’s not the case. This is an inherent problem with the mojo. That’s why for me is 5 stars as desktop and 1 star as mobile dac/headphone amplifier. Anyone else sharing this experience? Btw never had this issue with the dragonfly red and cobalt.



I was confused and thought you wanted options, but if you insist on griping, I'll move on


----------



## miketlse

CortoLmaltese said:


> All started with a question why this issue is not highlighted in reviews because as you said “newbies” should get any useful information before making a purchase. No hate here or anger, just a concern from a fellow audiophile. To be honest I liked the sq so much that it was a disappointment not be able to use it as my portable dac.


I can't explain the reviews, but i agree with you that 'newbies” should get any useful information before making a purchase'.
I have been posting on this thread for nearly four years, and know the great effort that @Mython put in to create the FAQ in post #3. It contains so much distilled knowledge and best practice recorded by the early Mojo owners, that it would be a good read for newbies or prospective owners, but sadly most of them are unaware of its existence.
I too liked using Mojo as a desktop dac, thankfully without leaving it on charge 24/7.
Sadly when I tried using Mojo as an input source to amplifiers, it was clear that the amplifier removed so much of the transparency, that i was disappointed.
Then I got the Hugo 2, and found that for a while the Mojo sounded 'congested' as a desktop dac, but then a few months later when I tried using the Mojo again, I enjoyed its musicality again.
Currently the Hugo 2 is my principal desktop dac (with mojo as backup), but the mojo is first choice for mobile scenarios (this includes walks, use at work, use with poly, use with dap, etc), but nowadays I never use it with a phone.


----------



## ZappaMan

CortoLmaltese said:


> Why I have to over engineer something that cost that much. I bought it as advertised “mobile joy” and mobile joy is not. I don’t agree that I should be trying this and that. As I said I owned two units. I was using a cable to connect it to my iPhone, stacked them together with an elastic band and the noise was unbearable. Consequently, for me this is a failed product. At the beginning I though I had a faulty unit but that’s not the case. This is an inherent problem with the mojo. That’s why for me is 5 stars as desktop and 1 star as mobile dac/headphone amplifier. Anyone else sharing this experience? Btw never had this issue with the dragonfly red and cobalt.


It would be interesting to know, what Is the difference between the dragonfly and mojo that explains why one is more sensitive then the other.


----------



## headmanPL

CortoLmaltese said:


> I didn’t mean to offend and my apologies if I did. I used the mojo only as on the go portable DAC/amp and therefore I could either stack it or wrap my self with cable later to keep them apart. All I am saying is that mojo was a good product that failed to deliver the advertised purpose. My surprise is that the community will be outrageous of poor designed products but not with the mojo. I would expect the return rate to be high but it seems that is not. I will not be surprised if mojo 2 will have the same issues.



I never experienced the RF noise though I often leave my mobile on top of the Mojo. I added Poly last year for 2 main reasons. First, I was frustrated with the pop's and clicks Android caused to the audio stream. The other reason was I kept breaking the OTG cable, so wireless connectivity was an obvious solution if I wanted to keep the Mojo (and I really love the sound)

It's not an advert for Poly, just to say that the choice of phone, cable (optical sounds superb) do have an affect on the sound. It's a question of how much each person's setup is affected, by how much, and what is in your control to manage any problems.


----------



## miketlse

headmanPL said:


> I never experienced the RF noise though I often leave my mobile on top of the Mojo. I added Poly last year for 2 main reasons. First, I was frustrated with the pop's and clicks Android caused to the audio stream. The other reason was I kept breaking the OTG cable, so wireless connectivity was an obvious solution if I wanted to keep the Mojo (and I really love the sound)
> 
> It's not an advert for Poly, just to say that the choice of phone, cable (optical sounds superb) do have an affect on the sound. It's a question of how much each person's setup is affected, by how much, and what is in your control to manage any problems.


I often think that the original design/marketing of Mojo was 'of its era' five years ago.
Five years later, provided online streaming is not important, then there are many daps that can provide an enjoyable source to the mojo, avoiding all the pops and clicks issues.
This is not a criticism of Mojo, but rather a recognition of the timeline of a product life. Phones may have been the original music source, but the longevity of Mojo means that now daps and Poly can provide better audio quality.


----------



## 521994

miketlse said:


> I can't explain the reviews, but i agree with you that 'newbies” should get any useful information before making a purchase'.
> I have been posting on this thread for nearly four years, and know the great effort that @Mython put in to create the FAQ in post #3. It contains so much distilled knowledge and best practice recorded by the early Mojo owners, that it would be a good read for newbies or prospective owners, but sadly most of them are unaware of its existence.
> I too liked using Mojo as a desktop dac, thankfully without leaving it on charge 24/7.
> Sadly when I tried using Mojo as an input source to amplifiers, it was clear that the amplifier removed so much of the transparency, that i was disappointed.
> ...


Cool and thanks for the info regarding the Hugo 2. I am currently looking for a desktop DAC and I want to try and hear the difference between the Hugo 2 and qutest. I’ve heard the qutest which I like a lot but I don’t know who it compares with the Hugo 2 sonically. I don’t really care about the headphone amp.


----------



## 521994

ZappaMan said:


> It would be interesting to know, what Is the difference between the dragonfly and mojo that explains why one is more sensitive then the other.


The mojo is a far more superior DAC/amp. There is no comparison sonically. The mojo is another, higher league in terms of transparency, punch, soundstage etc. I truly wish mojo didn’t have the rf issues. The dragonfly is a good improvement from standard jack. The only problem I’ve faced is that at high volumes and with low impedance iem or headphones there is distortion. It’s at very high volumes so I can live with it.


----------



## miketlse

CortoLmaltese said:


> Cool and thanks for the info regarding the Hugo 2. I am currently looking for a desktop DAC and I want to try and hear the difference between the Hugo 2 and qutest. I’ve heard the qutest which I like a lot but I don’t know who it compares with the Hugo 2 sonically. I don’t really care about the headphone amp.


The Hugo 2 and Qutest share a lot of the same dac code.
The Qutest however does feature galvanic protection, so will perform better than Hugo 2 for some input sources.
I can only speak about my own experience with Hugo 2 direct driving speakers. I DIYed cables to allow me to use the hugo 2 to direct drive Focal Aria 936 floorstanders, and it was the best that I have ever heard my speakers perform (for jazz music), and I fear that adding an amplifier will remove so much of the transparency/magic. 
I will probably try the TT2, just to provide the extra power, but otherwise I am thinking that the only other short term amplifier options are TToby or Etuder.


----------



## Soundizer

Cannot remember where I read this, but do we know if a new mojo/poly single device is being launched next year?


----------



## 521994

Soundizer said:


> Cannot remember where I read this, but do we know if a new mojo/poly single device is being launched next year?


Really? That will be very interesting. Haven’t heard anything though


----------



## Soundizer

CortoLmaltese said:


> Really? That will be very interesting. Haven’t heard anything though


Dojo


----------



## flyte3333 (Dec 23, 2019)

Just a question for those commenting recently about Mojo RFI issues, with their phone. I'll tag some of the recent posters that I could see @CortoLmaltese @CaptainFantastic @ubs28 @Sound Eq @Dana Reed

Rob recently confirmed it is not an RF issue. See below for the quote from Rob, explaining it is a 2G related issue.

I just wanted to ask these people (and any others hearing buzzing with Mojo) if you still have 2G mobile/cell coverage in your countries?

Just to see if it aligns with what Rob says.

My old iPhone SE sits on top of my Mojo regularly and I don't hear a single buzz - but 2G coverage has officially shutdown (retired / switched off) in my country, since 2016.


----------



## 521994

Hello,

I am
In the UK and we don’t have 2G network anymore. Mine used to have interference without network with 3G and 4G


----------



## SupperTime

MOJO 2 rumors anywhere?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

@flyte3333 No 2G here. Also tried using a 30 cm cable to put some distance between the phone and Mojo. Same RFI.


----------



## flyte3333 (Dec 24, 2019)

CortoLmaltese said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am
> In the UK and we don’t have 2G network anymore.



It seems like 2G is still active in the UK, when I google?


----------



## CJG888

I sometimes see “E” in the display when I’m in the UK...


----------



## miketlse (Dec 24, 2019)

SupperTime said:


> MOJO 2 rumors anywhere?


There were a few rumours flying around, when the Mojo price was reduced, but then everything went quiet again.
[edited]


----------



## STR-1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Chord Tweet today

“Thank you for joining us in counting down to Christmas Eve with Hugo 2, we hope the journey has been insightful.

We have an exciting year ahead of us, with a big announcement to come very early on... Stay tuned.”

Might just be about the 2Go, but might also be about a Mojo 2.


----------



## flyte3333

CJG888 said:


> I sometimes see “E” in the display when I’m in the UK...



‘E’, ‘EDGE’, or ‘GPRS’ are all 2G.

And this is what Rob talks about in the quote I shared above.

2G is still active in the UK.


----------



## Ameerzs

For those wo ask it is possible to have mojo 2.. the answer is not.

They didnt even have plan to launch new mojo. only some improvement on hugo 2.

That what dealer from my place told us when they come back from meeting with Mr. Rob Watts.


----------



## flyte3333

Ameerzs said:


> They didnt even have plan to launch new mojo. only some improvement on hugo 2.
> 
> That what dealer from my place told us when they come back from meeting with Mr. Rob Watts.



Do you mean that according to your dealer, there is a plan for a Hugo3 but not a plan for a Mojo2?


----------



## Ameerzs

flyte3333 said:


> Do you mean that according to your dealer, there is a plan for a Hugo3 but not a plan for a Mojo2?


Not hugo 3.. but they have some plan involving hugo 2..i dont know what it is

what i can confirm is no mojo 2 anywhere soon .. no plan .. wonder how long will it take to research and manufact LOL


----------



## miketlse (Dec 27, 2019)

Ameerzs said:


> Not hugo 3.. but they have some plan involving hugo 2..i dont know what it is
> 
> what i can confirm is no mojo 2 anywhere soon .. no plan .. wonder how long will it take to research and manufact LOL


Rob has occasionally posted that the Mojo is as perfect as he could get in that small mobile case size.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2367#post-14076353
Thermal issues were a big constraint - if you want more processing/taps, then the case/battery size needs to increase, unless the next generation of chips becomes available at an economic price of Rob/Chord.
It is true that posters do suggest other improvements such as screen, incorporate streamer functionality, updated battery charging, improved signalling to Poly about battery status, different usb/headphone sockets, but many of those would require an increase to case size.
It is not surprising that there are no hints from Rob about a Mojo2 being under development.

In contrast, there are often posts asking for a desktop version of the Mojo - so removed from the constraints of mobile use (eg case size, need for battery).
Then you are starting with a half blank sheet of paper:

retain everything good from the Mojo
incorporate improvements relating to streaming, sockets etc (maybe the case would need to be slightly increased in size)
replace battery by supercapacitors (so can be left connected to power 24/7 permanently)
To me, such a design is more interesting than mere tweaks to Mojo1, and I think would find many buyers. I suspect that marketing would respond, that the device was no longer mobile, so could not be called Mojo2, but maybe babyTT or something similar. 

Again there have been no hints about such a babyTT, so the above are just christmas musings.

I think there is a post somewhere, that the Mojo took one year for research>design>testing>production, so that is probably a good baseline for many of the new products. A simple tweak like just change a usb socket, would be much quicker.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

miketlse said:


> Rob has occasionally posted that the Mojo is as perfect as he could get in that small mobile case size.



I mean, the designer knows best. However I will point out that one doesn't necessarily need an entirely new product. RME just updated their ADI-2 DAC by changing the chip from 4490 to 4493 and making the remote better. So it's like a 2019, fresh version taking advantage of new technology and lessons learnt. I am sure a MoJo 2019 could cure the RFI issues and make a few other improvements.


----------



## fonkepala

Ameerzs said:


> For those wo ask it is possible to have mojo 2.. the answer is not.
> 
> They didnt even have plan to launch new mojo. only some improvement on hugo 2.
> 
> That what dealer from my place told us when they come back from meeting with Mr. Rob Watts.



I've heard the same too.


----------



## miketlse (Dec 28, 2019)

Yes, i too work in an environment of annual continuous improvement cycles.
Rob has constraints in the physical space available, plus the thermal heat transfer from the core chips.
We would all be delighted to see a Mojo update, but I remain sceptical if major changes can be achieved until the next generation of chips becomes available.


----------



## miketlse

fonkepala said:


> I've heard the same too.


Presumably the next improvement that Rob is talking about is the 2Go.

Chord had no plans to be at CES 2020, so next target is canjam NewYork for any announcements.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

miketlse said:


> Mojo doesn't have a remote, so puzzled what improvement you want in that respect.



The remote was the RME ADI-2 example, I thought that was clear. Are we saying aside from the chip the MoJo is still perfect after a number of years that nothing else can be refreshed for 2019? I'll give you one example... USB C instead of Micro USB. I am just saying... there are refreshers to be made should Chord wish to. Of course they know what is best for the business and where it makes sense to allocate resources.


----------



## miketlse

CaptainFantastic said:


> The remote was the RME ADI-2 example, I thought that was clear. Are we saying aside from the chip the MoJo is still perfect after a number of years that nothing else can be refreshed for 2019? I'll give you one example... USB C instead of Micro USB. I am just saying... there are refreshers to be made should Chord wish to. Of course they know what is best for the business and where it makes sense to allocate resources.


Yes changes to USB C are tweaks that require the smallest amount of redesign.
They would presumably require the least allocation of resources, so could be possible (just a slight redesign of circuit board, plus a change of BOM), but major changes to the FPGA pose more difficult challenges.


----------



## flyte3333 (Dec 27, 2019)

miketlse said:


> but major changes to the FPGA pose more difficult challenges.



I don't see too many people here asking for FPGA changes...

More common 'issues' and requests that I see:

1. The 2G interference that Hugo2 doesn't suffer from

2. Better battery management - i.e. a desktop mode like Hugo2

3. Ferrite bead on USB data input ground (like Hugo2)

4. This measurable microphony (noise floor modulation by vibrations?):

Chord Mojo microphony 2

versus

March Audio DAC1 Microphony


Fix these things and keep the FPGA and number of taps the same... if people want more taps and better performance they can get Hugo2 but these fixes would make a Mojo2 even better than it already is...
@Rob Watts


----------



## miketlse

If not a FPGA change, then it represents a tweak.
What date do you predict?


----------



## flyte3333

miketlse said:


> If not a FPGA change, then it represents a tweak.



This is your own definition, not Chord's.... 

Something tells me a lot of people would be very happy if the above issues I listed were fixed and still given the name Mojo 2...

I hardly see any requests for a new FPGA in Mojo...


----------



## miketlse (Dec 28, 2019)

deleted


----------



## jarnopp

flyte3333 said:


> This is your own definition, not Chord's....
> 
> Something tells me a lot of people would be very happy if the above issues I listed were fixed and still given the name Mojo 2...
> 
> I hardly see any requests for a new FPGA in Mojo...



I would pay for better sound quality in a Mojo2, whether derived from a more powerful FPGA with more taps, or better filtering or analog output power, but I would not be interested in a new cable connection option or even improved battery life, SQ being equal. It seems a waste of both Chord’s resources and mine.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

jarnopp said:


> I would pay for better sound quality in a Mojo2, whether derived from a more powerful FPGA with more taps, or better filtering or analog output power, but I would not be interested in a new cable connection option or even improved battery life, SQ being equal. It seems a waste of both Chord’s resources and mine.



Not to mention having to redesign the poly. If  they replace the micro usb with usb c for example, the poly (a significantly more expensive and complicated product) would have to follow suit. Now they have 2 sets of virtually identical products to maintain. Same If they changed the form factor or other inputs of the Mojo.

I’d agree with Jarnopp on this one. Only a significant update in the FPGA might make sense. If Rob says the Mojo is the best designed product he could do for its class, I’d believe him.


----------



## Dana Reed

I agree there’s not much to fix in the mojo as is.  I really enjoy it with the R3 and coax.  The auto shutoff feature after a few minutes of the R3 being done playing is nice.  I wonder if that could be possible with USB via a firmware update?  When using with an iOS device, it can drain down the battery if you forget to turn it off.
Also, wrt 2G support causing the RF issues with phones, is there a way to disable that feature in iOS?  I haven’t found it.


----------



## Ameerzs

Weird actually since i owned mojo for quite a time... and it being left collecting dust in box for sale..

still got people willing to spend for poly pack. while u can get better sound out of dap nowdays dx160 is one example.

i ditch the mojo because of wm1a though.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Ameerzs said:


> Weird actually since i owned mojo for quite a time... and it being left collecting dust in box for sale..
> 
> still got people willing to spend for poly pack. while u can get better sound out of dap nowdays dx160 is one example.
> 
> i ditch the mojo because of wm1a though.



Mojo as a DAP can’t compete with the latest and greatest from AK, shanking, Sony, etc...

Mojo as a DAC/amp, especially combined with the poly and Roon, has no true equal. 

Yeah, carrying 50k songs plus in your pocket is cool and all, but actually listening to the music you own (plus integrating with tidal or Qobuz) is so much easier using the above combination.


----------



## Ameerzs

Daniel Johnston said:


> Mojo as a DAP can’t compete with the latest and greatest from AK, shanking, Sony, etc...
> 
> Mojo as a DAC/amp, especially combined with the poly and Roon, has no true equal.
> 
> Yeah, carrying 50k songs plus in your pocket is cool and all, but actually listening to the music you own (plus integrating with tidal or Qobuz) is so much easier using the above combination.


i wont argue or disagree with.. obviously its subjective on what people chose and heard.

but u said "has no true equal refer to what" . Sound,ergonomics or value ?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Ameerzs said:


> i wont argue or disagree with.. obviously its subjective on what people chose and heard.
> 
> but u said "has no true equal refer to what" . Sound,ergonomics or value ?



It has no equal in its Roon function. It’s the only true portable Roon endpoint.

Everything else I’ve found is a DAP that uses the Roon app as the endpoint. That implementation is not as seamless as the mojo/poly.

I’m not referring to sound quality. That, as you pointed out, is very subjective. I’m referring to the functional comparison of the mojo to another DAP. I think that’s not fair to Mojo. It’s a DAC/amp. Add the poly and you have a DAC/amp with on board music storage, streaming, and tidal/Qobuz integration. Even with all that, it’s still not going to be a fair comparison function wise to the dx160.

I think Mojo caters to those who have a front end they like (Roon, iPhone, DAP) and are looking for a DAC/ amp to drive their headphones. I don’t think it’s meant to compete with the likes of the kann cube or wmz1.


----------



## Ameerzs

Daniel Johnston said:


> It has no equal in its Roon function. It’s the only true portable Roon endpoint.
> 
> Everything else I’ve found is a DAP that uses the Roon app as the endpoint. That implementation is not as seamless as the mojo/poly.
> 
> ...


i see ..atleast it got some good point left.

though mostly people looking for sound only, its a good device in its time. RIP T.T


----------



## miketlse

Ameerzs said:


> i see ..atleast it got some good point left.
> 
> though mostly people looking for sound only, its a good device in its time. RIP T.T


I think we all understand that you don't like the Mojo.
That is your preference.
Based on that conclusion, why are you spending your free time trolling the Mojo thread?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Daniel Johnston said:


> It has no equal in its Roon function. It’s the only true portable Roon endpoint.
> 
> Everything else I’ve found is a DAP that uses the Roon app as the endpoint. That implementation is not as seamless as the mojo/poly.
> 
> ...



I have a question. In summary, what is going on with the Poly? Why does it have such a low rating on Amazon... it works for some people and doesn't for others depending on the system, or some people just can't figure out how to use it?


----------



## Daniel Johnston (Dec 29, 2019)

CaptainFantastic said:


> I have a question. In summary, what is going on with the Poly? Why does it have such a low rating on Amazon... it works for some people and doesn't for others depending on the system, or some people just can't figure out how to use it?



A good point. The sister thread (poly/mojo thread) on this forum made an astute observation. Prior to firmware 2.0, the poly was challenging to set up and use. That’s being kind. After 2.0, it’s not perfect, but darn near the plug and play option Chord visioned. I’m sure that most of the Amazon reviews incorporate reviews from the early growing pains.

To be honest, portable streaming DAC/amps are a niche market today. Wireless earbuds and headphones sound much better than when the mojo first came out. The  gap between “audiophile” and mainstream technology has narrowed. I get about 80% sound quality of the kse1200/polymojo combination when I use my AirPod pros. $3300 vs $250 total invested. I think the extra is worth it, but I bet the greater majority of people won’t.


----------



## miketlse (Dec 30, 2019)

CaptainFantastic said:


> I have a question. In summary, what is going on with the Poly? Why does it have such a low rating on Amazon... it works for some people and doesn't for others depending on the system, or some people just can't figure out how to use it?


I think it's a bit of several factors. This is not a diss at Chord, but rather an honest attempt at an overview of why some owners got frustrated and posted low ratings for Poly experience.
Chord have posted about lessons being learnt, so I think their future streamer products will be far more mature on eis.:

the Poly hardware has turned out to have been almost 100% mature at launch - the only change publicly announced was to modify the Poly boot up procedure when waiting for the wake-up signal from the Mojo. True some owners would have preferred a physical on/off switch, so maybe that is a lesson learnt for the future
the Poly firmware, and lack of a configuration app at launch proved the start of the frustration for most owners. Poly was not switch it on and the firmware/apps work perfectly from day 1, so this inevitably disappointed many owners used to the apple style of product releases. It took 18 months of firmware updates, plus the release of the iOS and Android versions of the GoFigure configuration app, to reach an overall product maturity that most owners are now comfortable with. Ok, there are still some loose ends to tie up, such as chromecast and spotify support, but probably 98% of the functionality promised at launch is now available, and working well for most owners. The journey contained much frustration, which may explain the Amazon ratings, but for the past few months the Poly thread has been calm and focused on providing help to new owners.
Some people just can't figure out how to use it? - undoubtedly true during the early days until the Gofigure apps and poly firmware were mature. Connecting Poly to apps/routers/phones seemed to benefit from an understanding of network protocols, IP addresses, router configurations, etc. That knowledge is not my strong point, so i know that i would have struggled if I had been one of the early owners.
Availability of user guidance/support - always going to be a difficult one, when a product has been undergoing regular updates to firmware/apps etc. During the first 18 months of the Poly experience, it was inevitable that Chord ended up with an owner base who had Polys using various versions of the Poly firmware. This means that the paper user manual for poly was almost out of date, as soon as the box was opened. In hindsight the Poly thread on head-fi demonstrated the benefits/strengths of an online community, with owners posting advice/workarounds/videos, plus Chord providing user help/guidance whenever possible. Some of this knowledge has now migrated to the Poly FAQ on the Chord website. Inevitably most Poly owners do not access head-fi so they will probably been unaware of much of the user help on the poly thread. Conclusion that anyone who did not visit head-fi, may well have been frustrated when trying to use Poly.
I am sure that other owners could add other bullet points, but I have run out of ideas.
Probably the key point to remember is that the Poly has emerged from all this a strong product, which bodes well for the future.
In five years, few will remember the initial teething troubles.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

^ I’d say that’s a pretty comprehensive summary. Thanks. 

I’d add that Chord overall is a boutique audiophile company. The poly even more boutique product. I would say a Mojo user would look on Amazon for a Poly to get best price or convenience. I don’t think many would buy it because it popped up in their suggestions or on spontaneity. I’d also say  the reviews left would bias toward negative. 

I gave away my opus #2, and my ak240 is collecting dust since I switched to the mojo/poly/Roon chain.


----------



## gunnargb

I rate the Chord Mojo very high. Very good soundquality and easy to use together with my Samsung smartphone using the Uapp music app. That app is fantastic and i use the equalizer.
I compared the sound with the FiioM11 , Cowon Plenue D2 and AK380 and i think they are all very good. The AK380 far to expensive.
Which one had the best soundquality? Difficult to say. They are different. If i was not going to stream Tidal music i would buy the Cowon Plenue D2.
But since i like Tidal and streaming and already have a smartphone the Chord Mojo costing 400 euros here this was the best option for me.
And soundquality from Chord Mojo is similar. I have the Sennheiser Hd 600 which i love.
I only listen to music at home so portability is not so important.

it seems like some people make a mistake when connecting the Chord Mojo to an android phone they dont use an Otg cable and then ofcourse no improvement in soundquality


----------



## Soundizer

Hi all,

wish you a happy last day of 2019.

i am currently using Mojo to burn in some Headphones. It obviously gets quite hot when usb charging and driving hp’s. 

is it ok to keep it running over a few days continuously without and risk of damage or fire?


----------



## miketlse

Soundizer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> wish you a happy last day of 2019.
> 
> ...


Posters have pointed out in the past, that keeping the battery at elevated temperature for a long time, is detrimental to battery life expectancy.
Apart from that, I have never read any posts about the battery catching fire.
I think the battery was designed to operate at 160 C max, but there are 3 thermal shutdown circuits that operate at 60 C, so the risk of fire is minimized.


----------



## ZappaMan

Soundizer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> wish you a happy last day of 2019.
> 
> ...


Maybe just plug the headphones directly into a computer or whatever is feeding mojo.


----------



## Soundizer

ZappaMan said:


> Maybe just plug the headphones directly into a computer or whatever is feeding mojo.


Yes actually that is what I have just done. Let the Mojo rest.


----------



## Sarmaee

Hi every body and happy new year,
I'm a newbie here and tried to find a solution for my problem, but failed. Sorry if its addressed before, but I'm having occasional disturbing jitters in chord mojo accompanied by rapid flickering and flashing of lighted buttons. It's not a hum but rather a consecutive high pitch scratching type rapid noises.
This usually happens with DSD 128 or higher resolution music files. It doesn't happen much, and it's random. A specific track may play flawlessly now but encounters the problem the next session.Restarting mojo and/or changing usb port usually solves the problem, but temporarily. First I thought there's a problem with processing speed of my laptop which I usually use its usb port to feed my mojo. But I get the same problem with my Xiaomi Mi5s smartphone as well. I assumed a usb isolator might be of an answer, but do smartphones need a usb isolator too?


----------



## miketlse

Sarmaee said:


> Hi every body and happy new year,
> I'm a newbie here and tried to find a solution for my problem, but failed. Sorry if its addressed before, but I'm having occasional disturbing jitters in chord mojo accompanied by rapid flickering and flashing of lighted buttons. It's not a hum but rather a consecutive high pitch scratching type rapid noises.
> This usually happens with DSD 128 or higher resolution music files. It doesn't happen much, and it's random. A specific track may play flawlessly now but encounters the problem the next session.Restarting mojo and/or changing usb port usually solves the problem, but temporarily. First I thought there's a problem with processing speed of my laptop which I usually use its usb port to feed my mojo. But I get the same problem with my Xiaomi Mi5s smartphone as well. I assumed a usb isolator might be of an answer, but do smartphones need a usb isolator too?


Sounds strange - can we think more tomorrow?


----------



## Scrum92

Sarmaee said:


> Hi every body and happy new year,
> I'm a newbie here and tried to find a solution for my problem, but failed. Sorry if its addressed before, but I'm having occasional disturbing jitters in chord mojo accompanied by rapid flickering and flashing of lighted buttons. It's not a hum but rather a consecutive high pitch scratching type rapid noises.
> This usually happens with DSD 128 or higher resolution music files. It doesn't happen much, and it's random. A specific track may play flawlessly now but encounters the problem the next session.Restarting mojo and/or changing usb port usually solves the problem, but temporarily. First I thought there's a problem with processing speed of my laptop which I usually use its usb port to feed my mojo. But I get the same problem with my Xiaomi Mi5s smartphone as well. I assumed a usb isolator might be of an answer, but do smartphones need a usb isolator too?



Does any other DAC exhibit this problem?

If it's a new Mojo, and it were me, I would be returning or claiming under warranty immediately.


----------



## calbu (Jan 3, 2020)

Sarmaee said:


> Hi every body and happy new year,
> I'm a newbie here and tried to find a solution for my problem, but failed. Sorry if its addressed before, but I'm having occasional disturbing jitters in chord mojo accompanied by rapid flickering and flashing of lighted buttons. It's not a hum but rather a consecutive high pitch scratching type rapid noises.
> This usually happens with DSD 128 or higher resolution music files. It doesn't happen much, and it's random. A specific track may play flawlessly now but encounters the problem the next session.Restarting mojo and/or changing usb port usually solves the problem, but temporarily. First I thought there's a problem with processing speed of my laptop which I usually use its usb port to feed my mojo. But I get the same problem with my Xiaomi Mi5s smartphone as well. I assumed a usb isolator might be of an answer, but do smartphones need a usb isolator too?



Please tell us:
1) which Chord Mojo windows drivers are you using?
2) which app/program are you using for playback?

To me it looks like the Dsd file is being streamed out incorrectly. The Dsd file must be played out in Dsd-over-pcm (DOP) format.

Edit: May not be a driver or app problem if it is random.


----------



## unbroken

Does anyone here know what it means that the chord mojo can only be charged using a usb port with 1A current or higher?, My laptop has two 3.0 usb ports if this helps


----------



## ZappaMan

unbroken said:


> Does anyone here know what it means that the chord mojo can only be charged using a usb port with 1A current or higher?, My laptop has two 3.0 usb ports if this helps


They’ll do the job


----------



## unbroken

ZappaMan said:


> They’ll do the job



thanks


----------



## fonkepala

Just received my Mojo in the mail today. Looking forward to auditioning it when I have more free time tomorrow


----------



## miketlse

fonkepala said:


> Just received my Mojo in the mail today. Looking forward to auditioning it when I have more free time tomorrow


In the meantime, put it on charge for a few hours, to make sure you can have a long listen tomorrow.


----------



## fonkepala

miketlse said:


> In the meantime, put it on charge for a few hours, to make sure you can have a long listen tomorrow.



Will do, thanks!


----------



## jwbrent

I’ve been away from this thread for over a year now since I sold my Mojo. I did so with the anticipation that a Mojo 2 would be released sometime, and with the recent pricing on the Mojo falling to $399, I wonder if an updated version is in the offing.

My apologies if this has been addressed earlier, but if anyone knows what’s going on, I’d be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Ameerzs

Hi fellow forumers, earlier i post some update regarding new plan for chord electronic products.

As mentioned before there still no plan for Mojo 2 and additional information there will be some streamer module for hugo2. 

Anyone can confirm about the Hugo2 streamer ? cause i heard this from dealer in malaysia.


----------



## Ameerzs

jwbrent said:


> I’ve been away from this thread for over a year now since I sold my Mojo. I did so with the anticipation that a Mojo 2 would be released sometime, and with the recent pricing on the Mojo falling to $399, I wonder if an updated version is in the offing.
> 
> My apologies if this has been addressed earlier, but if anyone knows what’s going on, I’d be greatly appreciative.


unfortunately there still no mojo 2 on planning or production (confirmed by related distributor and dealer)


----------



## jwbrent

Ameerzs said:


> unfortunately there still no mojo 2 on planning or production (confirmed by related distributor and dealer)



Thank you.


----------



## Ameerzs (Jan 5, 2020)

Sarmaee said:


> Hi every body and happy new year,
> I'm a newbie here and tried to find a solution for my problem, but failed. Sorry if its addressed before, but I'm having occasional disturbing jitters in chord mojo accompanied by rapid flickering and flashing of lighted buttons. It's not a hum but rather a consecutive high pitch scratching type rapid noises.
> This usually happens with DSD 128 or higher resolution music files. It doesn't happen much, and it's random. A specific track may play flawlessly now but encounters the problem the next session.Restarting mojo and/or changing usb port usually solves the problem, but temporarily. First I thought there's a problem with processing speed of my laptop which I usually use its usb port to feed my mojo. But I get the same problem with my Xiaomi Mi5s smartphone as well. I assumed a usb isolator might be of an answer, but do smartphones need a usb isolator too?


In my experience, its most likely cause by using standard usb audio driver by windows 10. Its not well compatible with Mojo.

http://chordmojo.com/support/#driver

u can try installing this. and reconnect ur mojo.


----------



## miketlse

I have read so many posts about 'dealer inside information' for various Chord new products during the last six months, and they have all turned out to be false info, so I now treat such posts with a 'pinch of salt'.

What can be confirmed is that Chord have promised 'a parade of new products' this year, and that the full Chord team will be at Canjam New York . https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...fficial-thread.831345/page-1182#post-15396344

Some of us are assuming that means the 2Go will be the first of the parade at Canjam.
This post implies that a DAVE 2 will not feature https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-108#post-15396995

But your guesses are as good as mine for the remainder of the parade.


----------



## Ameerzs

miketlse said:


> I have read so many posts about 'dealer inside information' for various Chord new products during the last six months, and they have all turned out to be false info, so I now treat such posts with a 'pinch of salt'.
> 
> What can be confirmed is that Chord have promised 'a parade of new products' this year, and that the full Chord team will be at Canjam New York . https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...fficial-thread.831345/page-1182#post-15396344
> 
> ...


i see, thanks for ur reference


----------



## Sarmaee

Scrum92 said:


> Does any other DAC exhibit this problem?
> 
> If it's a new Mojo, and it were me, I would be returning or claiming under warranty immediately.


Sorry for late answering,
Unfortunately I've no other DAC.
I bought it from a third party, sealed, but now the warranty period is finished.


----------



## Sarmaee

calbu said:


> Please tell us:
> 1) which Chord Mojo windows drivers are you using?
> 2) which app/program are you using for playback?
> 
> ...


I've used the latest drivers, Foobar2000, HQPlayer, JRiver MC on my laptop and HiBYMusic and FiiO Music on my android 8 phone. I get the same jitters/light flashing randomly with higher res files, and using Native DSD or DOP output makes no difference.


----------



## Sarmaee

Ameerzs said:


> In my experience, its most likely cause by using standard usb audio driver by windows 10. Its not well compatible with Mojo.
> 
> http://chordmojo.com/support/#driver
> 
> u can try installing this. and reconnect ur mojo.


As mentioned earlier, there's the same problem with my android phone.


----------



## miketlse

Sarmaee said:


> As mentioned earlier, there's the same problem with my android phone.


Email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and hopefully they will be able to propose a way forward.


----------



## unbroken

can anyone here let me know what addon i need to use my chord mojo with a ipod touch? , 2nd question : also how to use it with note 9 cell phone, links to products would also be nice, thanks


----------



## joshnor713

unbroken said:


> can anyone here let me know what addon i need to use my chord mojo with a ipod touch? , 2nd question : also how to use it with note 9 cell phone, links to products would also be nice, thanks



This info's in the first post.


----------



## miketlse (Jan 9, 2020)

unbroken said:


> can anyone here let me know what addon i need to use my chord mojo with a ipod touch? , 2nd question : also how to use it with note 9 cell phone, links to products would also be nice, thanks


I remember there were quite a few owners who did post about using an iPod.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-392#post-12111300
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-324#post-12071664
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-935#post-12442200
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-420#post-12137295

There is also a large section in the FAQ in post #3, about connecting the Mojo to iDevices (including)
*★*
*IMPORTANT!:* Please be careful with the iOS public betas - _they can cause crackling sounds when using Mojo with the CCK_

*(NB: please also view the VIDEOS section!)*

*IMPORTANT : It is YOUR responsibility to make sure that the cable you are buying correctly fits the connectors on your equipment. None of these links are official endorsements*_._



Mojo is not Apple MFI-certified (it doesn't have an Apple CCK/MFI chip integrated inside), so connecting Mojo to an iDevice requires a cable with an included MFI chip. This is generally a _*CCK Lightning to USB Camera Adapter*_ (which must be linked to the male-USB-to-male-microUSB cable that's included with Mojo):




↑
I believe a requirement of using the camera kit Apple chip inside your product is complete design disclosure to Apple engineering hardware software the lot. We might be a bit mad but we're not totally crazy. If we had not much technology to hide. Say if we were just using a industry Dac chip we wouldn't have a problem in doing this, but for us today it's a very different story. This is why we will soon offer a plug in module that swallows the official Apple Camera adaptor leaving just the Lightning tail to plug into the I phone.
↑
Apple CCK is a must unless you have a specialty cable with the Apple MFI chip inside.

Your connection should be this:


----------



## unbroken

So I am getting an error now saying accessory uses too much power when i try to plug in the mojo to my ipod touch.


----------



## miketlse (Jan 9, 2020)

The 'uses too much power' error message rings a bell in my mind.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1824#post-13087110
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2126#post-13443091


----------



## unbroken

miketlse said:


> The 'uses too much power' error message rings a bell in my mind.



Yeah that's the error


----------



## Dana Reed

I’ve used the mojo with the cck cable and either iPod touch or iPhone for quite some time and not seen this error.  I do get this error from some other DACs, so in those cases I put a powered hub between them.  I recall there have been different model numbers of the cck.  The one on my desk here is A1440.
For stacking the devices, the mojo accessory pack is nice, as it clips right into the mojo and makes it the same length as an iPod touch.
https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mo...MIj4bihrj35gIVEfDACh0cYwAsEAQYASABEgJqxfD_BwE


----------



## unbroken

Dana Reed said:


> I’ve used the mojo with the cck cable and either iPod touch or iPhone for quite some time and not seen this error.  I do get this error from some other DACs, so in those cases I put a powered hub between them.  I recall there have been different model numbers of the cck.  The one on my desk here is A1440.
> For stacking the devices, the mojo accessory pack is nice, as it clips right into the mojo and makes it the same length as an iPod touch.
> https://www.moon-audio.com/chord-mo...MIj4bihrj35gIVEfDACh0cYwAsEAQYASABEgJqxfD_BwE


----------



## unbroken

100 dollars is steep right now


----------



## leveller1642

It’s been a while since I’ve considered anything audio related. Is the Mojo a worthwhile upgrade from a Headamp Pico? Is it brighter than the somewhat dark (to me) Pico? I used to love the sound signature of the 1st gen Apogee Duet.


----------



## soundperfection

Is it just me or does the mojo sounds alot better when its warm.. 
Its like the warmer it gets the more smooth and lush it sounds. I always listen to it hot with the charging cable in.


----------



## cirodts

Can you give me a link to buy a coaxial cable for mojo on the dx220, 3-pole and 4-pole what are the differences?


----------



## miketlse

cirodts said:


> Can you give me a link to buy a coaxial cable for mojo on the dx220, 3-pole and 4-pole what are the differences?


There are a couple of images in the FAQ in post #3, which explain 3-pole and 4-pole in terms of Fiio devices.
https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/8951169.jpg
I assume it is an industry standard for plugs, and would apply to iBasso as well - but there are head-fi posts about manufacturers using bespoke standards, so maybe someone else can confirm if the diagram is valid for iBasso.


----------



## fonkepala

soundperfection said:


> Is it just me or does the mojo sounds alot better when its warm..
> Its like the warmer it gets the more smooth and lush it sounds. I always listen to it hot with the charging cable in.



I haven't noticed that (yet), but since my Mojo gets warm even while playing music without charging and it sounds great, you might just have something there!


----------



## koozoop

Good evening.

Is Mojo still a worthy contender if someone manages to get it for under $250 (or €230)? I have sourced one for that price which was used for not more than 30hrs (battery still gets at 8-10 hrs depending on headphones) and I'm considering it against Topping NX 4 or Xduoo XD-05 Plus.


----------



## koozoop

I have asked the same question at a different thread, sorry for double posting... I should have posted my question here the first time.

Again, sorry...


----------



## CaptainFantastic (Jan 14, 2020)

@koozoop I will chime in with a non-expert opinion just because I own both the Mojo and the NX4. I bought both new, and I think the Mojo is absolutely worth it. I think it is currently at €289 on amazon.de, but it was €269 a few months ago. I will just say that it seems more powerful and has a more appealing sound than the NX4. It is also very well built and a pleasure to operate. However, there is nothing wrong with the NX4 and I keep it because it has a different way of connecting for me (3.5mm to 3.5mm) which can come in handy when I also need to charge the phone. Plus, the Mojo is so nice, that I use the NX4 when I know there is a risk of rougher conditions, scratches, etc. NX4 on the plane, Mojo at the hotel when travelling.

Correction: €389 and €369, not 2xx.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

@koozoop I forgot to add that I solved the Mojo's RFI issues which I posted about above by turning off 2G/LTE when I stream. Thanks (a lot) to the person who provided this solution.


----------



## jarnopp

koozoop said:


> Good evening.
> 
> Is Mojo still a worthy contender if someone manages to get it for under $250 (or €230)? I have sourced one for that price which was used for not more than 30hrs (battery still gets at 8-10 hrs depending on headphones) and I'm considering it against Topping NX 4 or Xduoo XD-05 Plus.



I’ve had Mojo since it was released as a preorder, at then full price of $599. It was and remains the best bang for buck in my 30+ years of audio. I have the TT2, which is better, but not mobile. On trips or when away from the TT2, I happily enjoy Mojo as much as the day I got it. Absolutely still relevant and I expect it to be for many more years, until Mojo2.


----------



## koozoop

Thank you all for your replies. I went for the mojo. I will have it in a couple of days!


----------



## dakanao

So I used the Mojo through optical on my SmartTV, and streamed some high quality music on the web browser of it.

The Mojo with RFI filtering (2 jitterbugs, Hifimediy USB isolator, shielded USB cable) on my laptop sounds smoother and more full bodied than the optical.

I know why, because the fixed sampling rate of the Mojo on my TV is 48khz, and the files I streamed were 44.1khz. That has a worse effect on sound quality than the last bit of RFI through my laptop USB setup apparently (with the RFI filtering setup ofcourse)


----------



## fonkepala

CaptainFantastic said:


> @koozoop I forgot to add that I solved the Mojo's RFI issues which I posted about above by turning off 2G/LTE when I stream. Thanks (a lot) to the person who provided this solution.



Do you turn off 'mobile data' or leave mobile data on but turn off its ability to connect to 4G?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

fonkepala said:


> Do you turn off 'mobile data' or leave mobile data on but turn off its ability to connect to 4G?



If I am streaming music I go to Mobile Networks and select 3G only. Unfortunately there is no 3G/4G(LTE) only option. If I select 4G that also selects 2G and the latter is the problem. 

For me it works and solved all my RFI issues.


----------



## fonkepala

CaptainFantastic said:


> If I am streaming music I go to Mobile Networks and select 3G only. Unfortunately there is no 3G/4G(LTE) only option. If I select 4G that also selects 2G and the latter is the problem.
> 
> For me it works and solved all my RFI issues.



Ah, ok. Thanks for the tip. I'll try this out. The other day with the Mojo connected via OTG to my Huawei phone, I could still hear clicks even when I've turned off mobile data (thus streaming via wifi only). However, when I connected my Mojo via OTG to my older Motorola phone, I perceived no clicks even with mobile data on & 4G enabled. Strange.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

fonkepala said:


> Ah, ok. Thanks for the tip. I'll try this out. The other day with the Mojo connected via OTG to my Huawei phone, I could still hear clicks even when I've turned off mobile data (thus streaming via wifi only). However, when I connected my Mojo via OTG to my older Motorola phone, I perceived no clicks even with mobile data on & 4G enabled. Strange.



Ah, if by click you mean a short 1/2 second pause that almost sounds like a click, that could be the automatic up-sampling being done by Android. I installed UAPP to get rid of that. But UAPP does not work with Spotify. I use it with Qobuz.


----------



## headmanPL

fonkepala said:


> Ah, ok. Thanks for the tip. I'll try this out. The other day with the Mojo connected via OTG to my Huawei phone, I could still hear clicks even when I've turned off mobile data (thus streaming via wifi only). However, when I connected my Mojo via OTG to my older Motorola phone, I perceived no clicks even with mobile data on & 4G enabled. Strange.


Is your Motorola running Android 5?
Ever since Android 6 listening via OTG had clicks throughout the music. I believe it is Android prioritising OS functions over music. I couldn't find a solution which meant I listened less to the Mojo, then Poly was released and I fell in love with Mojo listening all over again.


----------



## miketlse

headmanPL said:


> Is your Motorola running Android 5?
> Ever since Android 6 listening via OTG had clicks throughout the music. I believe it is Android prioritising OS functions over music. I couldn't find a solution which meant I listened less to the Mojo, then Poly was released and I fell in love with Mojo listening all over again.


Certainly one of the early pieces of advice on the thread, was to try altering the OS settings if the clicks persisted (eg if just using the phone to control the music playing, you don't need to update the phone screen 25 times a second). Inevitably this can involve an element of trial and error, which doesn't suit all owners, if they want a simple 'switch on and everything works out of the box' experience.


----------



## fonkepala

CaptainFantastic said:


> Ah, if by click you mean a short 1/2 second pause that almost sounds like a click, that could be the automatic up-sampling being done by Android. I installed UAPP to get rid of that. But UAPP does not work with Spotify. I use it with Qobuz.



No, by 'click' I'm not referring to that 1/2 second pause..the clicks I'm hearing happen all throughout the song at seemingly random intervals.



headmanPL said:


> Is your Motorola running Android 5?
> Ever since Android 6 listening via OTG had clicks throughout the music. I believe it is Android prioritising OS functions over music. I couldn't find a solution which meant I listened less to the Mojo, then Poly was released and I fell in love with Mojo listening all over again.



No, my Motorola phone is on Android 8.1. 

Could the clicks be attributed to a higher cellular/wifi radio power on the Huawei cellphone compared to the Motorola?


----------



## headmanPL

fonkepala said:


> No, by 'click' I'm not referring to that 1/2 second pause..the clicks I'm hearing happen all throughout the song at seemingly random intervals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't say if one phones radio is higher than the other. It does sound like the problem I experienced when upgrading Android to 6 & beyond on my Xperia. The phone never caused the problem before the change, but always had randomly timed clicks through listening via OTG. I didn't have the same issue with Samsung phone. 

I no longer use OTG as I kept breaking the cables when on the move.


----------



## dakanao

So I want to use the Mojo with my iPad 4. Are the files played on the iPad through the Mojo automatically bit-perfect?


----------



## Dana Reed

dakanao said:


> So I want to use the Mojo with my iPad 4. Are the files played on the iPad through the Mojo automatically bit-perfect?


No, it depends on what app you’re using and the settings.  For things higher than 48 kHz, I use the Onkyo HF player.


----------



## dakanao

Dana Reed said:


> No, it depends on what app you’re using and the settings.  For things higher than 48 kHz, I use the Onkyo HF player.


I want to stream 320 kbps mp3s through Safari, and sometimes music on Youtube


----------



## Dana Reed

dakanao said:


> I want to stream 320 kbps mp3s through Safari, and sometimes music on Youtube


Should be fine


----------



## dakanao

Dana Reed said:


> Should be fine


Would Safari be bitperfect?


----------



## Dana Reed

dakanao said:


> Would Safari be bitperfect?


I mean you can check that the sampling rate is still correct by the lights on the mojo.  As to bit depth, it would probably be dependent on the particular web page and whether it does any volume leveling or adjustment.  For things like iTunes, or the music app, you just want to make sure the volume in the software is maxed and any Eq or volume leveling is off


----------



## fonkepala

headmanPL said:


> I no longer use OTG as I kept breaking the cables when on the move.



Same here. I hardly use OTG with my phone anyway, and mainly bought the Mojo for desktop use. So for my particular use case, the clicks perceived when connected to certain phones via OTG is a non-issue.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

I have a Mojo A*lways connected to a USB charger* because I use the Mojo as a *desktop DAC*.

So the battery is FULL.

After 20-30 minutes of using the Mojo, I hear a whistle-hum sound from the Mojo (similar to the sound-whistle that I hear when the Mojo is in the last part of a charge).

Some of you using the Mojo like me (Always on charge, for desktop use) has the same issue?

Could I solve changing the charger (it's a good Anker 4A) for something else?

Could I solve using a powerbank instead of a charger?


----------



## Ameerzs

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Mojo A*lways connected to a USB charger* because I use the Mojo as a *desktop DAC*.
> 
> ...


firstly, its not a good practice to use it like that as ur battery will degrade quickly

ur usage is similar as mine as i use mojo as desktop dac last year. Simply open the 8 penta screw and disconnect the battery terminal wire. I practice that and even after 7 month the battery is good as new, easily last 8-9 hour


----------



## fonkepala

Ameerzs said:


> firstly, its not a good practice to use it like that as ur battery will degrade quickly
> 
> ur usage is similar as mine as i use mojo as desktop dac last year. Simply open the 8 penta screw and disconnect the battery terminal wire. I practice that and even after 7 month the battery is good as new, easily last 8-9 hour



Doing so will probably void the 1-year manufacturer warranty, right?


----------



## joshnor713

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Mojo A*lways connected to a USB charger* because I use the Mojo as a *desktop DAC*.
> 
> ...



Li-Po's don't like to be full, let alone always at a full state. You're killing the battery.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Jan 19, 2020)

fonkepala said:


> Doing so will probably void the 1-year manufacturer warranty, right?



So it will?

I was just buying the right screwdriver as described above.



joshnor713 said:


> Li-Po's don't like to be full, let alone always at a full state. You're killing the battery.



What do you mean with “let alone always at a full state”? Could you explain me better?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

RiseFall123 said:


> So it will?
> 
> I was just buying the right screwdriver as described above.



Yes, opening it would void the warranty (see post Post #39497). But it's only a 1-year warranty. How long have you had the unit? And you know it works just fine...


----------



## joshnor713

RiseFall123 said:


> What do you mean with “let alone always at a full state”? Could you explain me better?



I just mean having it be at 100% charge for long periods of time, not good. Lithium ion batteries don't like that in general.


----------



## Ameerzs

fonkepala said:


> Doing so will probably void the 1-year manufacturer warranty, right?


why it would? didnt see any seal tag on the chassis
the process is just as simple as installing ram on mobo, not like u modify anything.


----------



## musickid

there is a mojo partially covered image on chords facebook so i wonder if mojo 2 is here?


----------



## DanielListening

Is there a way to buy new batteries for the Poly? My Mojo is fine but the battery on the Poly is crap. I moved so I am no longer asking my dealer for support and the Canadian distributor told me to essentially "get lost." Tried Chord but they didn't really follow up 100%.


----------



## fonkepala

Ameerzs said:


> why it would? didnt see any seal tag on the chassis
> the process is just as simple as installing ram on mobo, not like u modify anything.



Generally, manufacturers wouldn't want their customers to open the protective cases of their products and muck around with what's within.


----------



## dakanao (Jan 20, 2020)

For the people here that have heard a R2R DAC around the Mojo's price (like the Audio GD R2R-11), do you find the Mojo as full and natural sounding as a good R2R DAC?

I'm asking because I'm wondering about the comments of R2R sounding fuller, smoother and more natural than DS, but I know the Mojo is not a standard DS design, so I'm wondering how it compares to a good R2R.

Maybe if there's a fuller sounding R2R dac out there around the price of the Mojo, I'll try it out.


----------



## ksorota

Ameerzs said:


> firstly, its not a good practice to use it like that as ur battery will degrade quickly
> 
> ur usage is similar as mine as i use mojo as desktop dac last year. Simply open the 8 penta screw and disconnect the battery terminal wire. I practice that and even after 7 month the battery is good as new, easily last 8-9 hour



I did this method and found that it makes the humming/buzzing noise almost instantly.  I tried multiple chargers and then all gave the same result.  Can you confirm your setup does not have the buzzing and what charging volt/amps you are using?  I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## nishan99

Is their website hacked!?

It refers me to a weird survey every time I enter.


----------



## DanielListening

Pretty sure it's hacked. I let them know a couple days ago.


----------



## Set845

Daniel Lodewyk said:


> Pretty sure it's hacked. I let them know a couple days ago.


It’s back up now.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi,

I'm actually using an *iPhone 8 Plus* as source for my Mojo (for the main 2ch and for the headphones).

The results seem great but I want to use my iPhone when I'm listening music so am thinking to change source.

I thought about some fanless computer or similar things, but I think that maybe I could buy another iPhone (less fuss, no A/C to wall and I know that it works good).

I found out some "regenerated" iPhones that are very cheap...

I found a good offer for an iPhone 6S.

My question: theorically (or by yourself experience), using Mojo as DAC, I could hear differences between the combos *iPhone 8 Plus+Mojo and iPhone 6S+Mojo* or the sound should be the same (bit perfect it should be)?

In addition, I will use that iPhone *only as source* so I won't install any other apps, only Roon (that is my player).

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ZappaMan

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm actually using an *iPhone 8 Plus* as source for my Mojo (for the main 2ch and for the headphones).
> 
> ...


Id imagine they sound very similar to each other as the same operating system and prob near identical hardware.


----------



## soundperfection

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm actually using an *iPhone 8 Plus* as source for my Mojo (for the main 2ch and for the headphones).
> 
> ...



Weird thing with Mojo is that it is very transport sensitive and will sound slightly different depending on wich device is feeding it.


----------



## Sotiris

Question 

With Shanling M0 is better to connect to mojo with usbc to coaxial or usbc to usb mini? Sound quality is the same?


----------



## fonkepala

Sotiris said:


> Question
> 
> With Shanling M0 is better to connect to mojo with usbc to coaxial or usbc to usb mini? Sound quality is the same?



You mean USB C - USB Micro, right? Anyway, as per the FAQ, IIRC coax > USB.


----------



## Sotiris

You mean that this has been answered to Faq so i can search for it?


----------



## RiseFall123

soundperfection said:


> Weird thing with Mojo is that it is very transport sensitive and will sound slightly different depending on wich device is feeding it.



there is a particular source that you can advice that is roon compatible?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> there is a particular source that you can advice that is roon compatible?



Poly has always excelled with Roon, if you need portability.


----------



## fonkepala

Sotiris said:


> You mean that this has been answered to Faq so i can search for it?



I think so yes. Check out the 3rd post in this thread.


----------



## darmccombs (Jan 25, 2020)

fonkepala said:


> I think so yes. Check out the 3rd post in this thread.


Sorry, I had the wrong thread.


----------



## Bjornhall

koozoop said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I went for the mojo. I will have it in a couple of days!


Curious, since I am deciding between the mojo and Q5s myself. happy with the purchase?


----------



## koozoop

Bjornhall said:


> Curious, since I am deciding between the mojo and Q5s myself. happy with the purchase?



Happy with the sound/amplification and construction quality. Micro usb is not my favorite secure connection but it is well implemented. If you can find one for €200 - €230 in a very good condition and battery state then go for it otherwise look somewhere else.


----------



## Ameerzs

heard the mojo promo price extension will end in 4 days


----------



## Ameerzs

ksorota said:


> I did this method and found that it makes the humming/buzzing noise almost instantly.  I tried multiple chargers and then all gave the same result.  Can you confirm your setup does not have the buzzing and what charging volt/amps you are using?  I would greatly appreciate it!


No didnt happen to me, but the buzzing happen on normal/usual usage few weeks after i bought it, and it happen due to driver problem. installing from mojo website solve it. Windows 10 use usb 2.0 audio driver as plug n play hence cause the noise due to incompatibility i guess.

also try to check your home plug whether its grounded or not. I use 2 micro usb wire from desktop usb ports for both power and data. Voltage output from either usb 2.0/3.0 is enough to power the mojo without battery. i didnt charge it direct using charger with 5V output or above.


----------



## 474194

I don't follow this site much anymore, but noticed a reputable dealer price is increasing for Mojo from 399 to 499.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-mojo-deal-ending-and-more.924337/

If you're in the market you may have to make a decision soon.

Not sure what to make of it as CanJam Chord launching new products in 2-3 weeks.

Like the 399 price point, but Mojo2 lurking in the wings?  Maybe they are raising back the price because Mojo2 will be around 699 or 799?  Mojo1 @499 versus 699 not as bad as @399 versus 699.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Yes, interesting that it's going back up after such a long sale. I got mine for 369 EUR from amazon.de in September. It's  389 EUR now but probably going up soon from what I see elsewhere. And I see that on amazon.co.uk it went way up from the low of 299 GBP they had in Q4 2019.

Does anyone know if they are still producing them? Or are they just selling from existing stock now?


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Mojo is still 100% a current Chord Electronics product. This price change is simply the end of a holiday promotion – not an indication of anything else.


----------



## 474194

Okay, I'd better layoff the r/conspiracy/ sub-reddit thread till CanJam.

Anyways, 399 seems to expire end of the month for those whom are in the market.

I prefer Gen2 products and tend to not early adopt Gen1, so will wait...


----------



## alekc

Bjornhall said:


> Curious, since I am deciding between the mojo and Q5s myself. happy with the purchase?


Well I have both: Mojo and Q5s. If you prefer warm sound go for Mojo. If you prefer more detailed, sharper sound and not as warm as in Mojo case, go with Q5s. Balanced output of Q5s also makes important difference. Q5s is also better choice if you plan to use BT. I had no issues with BT streaming to Q5s so far. In the end you should listen to both first and later decide what kind of features are important for you. Ideally listen to both at the same time.  In case of Q5s balanced output switching headphones cables also can add some details but it will not be a night and day difference. I would say that Mojo is more vulnerable to poor USB cables. Switching to a better one than short one from the box also makes a difference. Last but not least Mojo has separate ports for music and charging. Q5s has single port.


----------



## headfry

alekc said:


> Well I have both: Mojo and Q5s. If you prefer warm sound go for Mojo. If you prefer more detailed, sharper sound and not as warm as in Mojo case, go with Q5s. Balanced output of Q5s also makes important difference. Q5s is also better choice if you plan to use BT. I had no issues with BT streaming to Q5s so far. In the end you should listen to both first and later decide what kind of features are important for you. Ideally listen to both at the same time.  In case of Q5s balanced output switching headphones cables also can add some details but it will not be a night and day difference. I would say that Mojo is more vulnerable to poor USB cables. Switching to a better one than short one from the box also makes a difference. Last but not least Mojo has separate ports for music and charging. Q5s has single port.




the cable that comes with the Mojo is poor for listening, I used it for a long time then bought a used Curious Hugo Link,
the difference was night and day, like trying a good budget dap then suddently listening to a TOTL sound.
If using a generic USB cable, try a better one (such as a  Curious Hugo Link) and hear it for yourself. Audioquest Jitterbug also being used and
sounds great with the rest!


----------



## alekc

headfry said:


> the cable that comes with the Mojo is poor for listening, I used it for a long time then bought a used Curious Hugo Link,
> the difference was night and day, like trying a good budget dap then suddently listening to a TOTL sound.
> If using a generic USB cable, try a better one (such as a  Curious Hugo Link) and hear it for yourself. Audioquest Jitterbug also being used and
> sounds great with the rest!



I don't have any experience with Jitterbug but I do use ifi iUSB3.0. In my case it was USB cable that made real difference like you said; iUSB was just adding final touch that may not be needed for some. However iUSB solved a different problem with Mojo: charging and allows to charge while listening (bringing it closer to Q5s single port feature). On the other hand it all depends on quality of USB ports of transport you are using so your mileage may vary enormously. My advice is: throw away the cable from Mojo box first and then and only then add something to clean up USB input. For charging and cleaning up USB input I think that ifi iUSB3.0 rocks, since I haven't found anything else of such versatility and quality. However buying it just for Mojo maybe considering by some an overkill comparing price of all mention above devices.


----------



## calbu (Jan 30, 2020)

For people who don't hear the 3-D sound of Mojo using USB (probably due to RFI) and don't want to spend unnecessarily, please try this cheap and reversible experiment:
Materials required:
 - Your existing USB cable (use an OTG cable if your source is a mobile to avoid interconnects).
 - A roll of aluminum tape like https://www.amazon.com/Sliver-Aluminum-Reflectix-Perfect-Patching/dp/B07S72XQQ1/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Sliver+Aluminum+Foil+Tape+for+Duct+Work,+1+in+x+66+ft+(4+mil)&qid=1580370244&sr=8-1

 - 2 clip-on ferrites that fit your USB cable like https://www.amazon.com/Ferrite-Noise-Filter-Cable-3-5mm/dp/B01N0AV746/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=20+Pcs+Snap+on+Ferrite+Core+Cord+Ring+RFI+EMI+Noise+Filter+Suppressor+Cable+Clip+for+3.5mm/5mm/7mm/9mm/13mm+Diameter+Cable,+Black&qid=1580370520&sr=8-1

Procedure:
1. Attach one clip-on ferrite at each end of the USB cable about 0.5 inch after the connector to allow flexibility.
2. Wrap the whole cable in aluminum tape ensuring that the tape does NOT come in contact with the metal of the connectors. Do not leave even hairline gaps or holes

.




Apologies for the quality of the images.

BTW I discovered this to be only way that worked for me. I tried doubly shielded cables, iFi iSilencer3.0 (similar to AudioQuest Jitterbug), etc. The lack of depth, muddiness, lack of instrument separation and piercing highs disappeared after implementing the solution above.


----------



## 474194 (Jan 30, 2020)

calbu said:


> For people who don't hear the 3-D sound of Mojo using USB (probably due to RFI) and don't want to spend unnecessarily, please try this cheap and reversible experiment:
> Materials required:
> - Your existing USB cable (use an OTG cable if your source is a mobile to avoid interconnects).
> - A roll of aluminum tape like https://www.amazon.com/Sliver-Aluminum-Reflectix-Perfect-Patching/dp/B07S72XQQ1/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Sliver+Aluminum+Foil+Tape+for+Duct+Work,+1+in+x+66+ft+(4+mil)&qid=1580370244&sr=8-1
> ...



Very nice.  Nice to see some 'out-of-the-box' diy.  most 'out-of-the-box' solutions nowadays is just to throw a 'chi-fi' dap at the solution.  In the low-mid 2000s, this site had a good combo of diy'ers.  Now, it's a good amount of posters focusing on their on 'brand'.  diy has taken a back seat.

Anyways, I did something similar before moving on to the a Gotham USB (5 layers of shielding); but I use it for power only.  No data soldered on the Gotham.  It's mainly used to power a Raspberry Pi.  I did not though consider wrapping the ferrites in tape, well-played.  It was a pain having the ferrites roll around.





On your next Amazon order, maybe give Faraday tape a try?

https://www.amazon.com/TitanRF-Fara...words=faraday+tape&qid=1580413500&sr=8-4&th=1





That's what I used to wrap a USB cable before moving on to the Gotham.  Not sure if much difference with Relectix.  I believe Relectix is to block out sun/UV.

I wanted to try lining the inside on the Mojo with Faraday tape, but my 2nd hand Mojo buy here ended up a dud.  Not sure of the heat-generation though...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/crinacles-iem-ranking-list.857498/page-125#post-15030289





Your really going to make me wrap a ferrite around the dongle now w/ tape...

It does work though as I blocked off a small portable router on all sides.  Then I tried removing side by side until I got a SSID signal.





Anyways, nice to see some experimentation ...


----------



## dakanao

AC-12 said:


> Very nice.  Nice to see some 'out-of-the-box' diy.  most 'out-of-the-box' solutions nowadays is just to throw a 'chi-fi' dap at the solution.  In the low-mid 2000s, this site had a good combo of diy'ers.  Now, it's a good amount of posters focusing on their on 'brand'.  diy has taken a back seat.
> 
> Anyways, I did something similar before moving on to the a Gotham USB (5 layers of shielding); but I use it for power only.  No data soldered on the Gotham.  It's mainly used to power a Raspberry Pi.  I did not though consider wrapping the ferrites in tape, well-played.  It was a pain having the ferrites roll around.
> 
> ...


Does Gotham also sell those 5 layer shielded cables with micro-USB to USB A?


----------



## calbu

AC-12 said:


> Very nice.  Nice to see some 'out-of-the-box' diy.  most 'out-of-the-box' solutions nowadays is just to throw a 'chi-fi' dap at the solution.  In the low-mid 2000s, this site had a good combo of diy'ers.  Now, it's a good amount of posters focusing on their on 'brand'.  diy has taken a back seat.
> 
> Anyways, I did something similar before moving on to the a Gotham USB (5 layers of shielding); but I use it for power only.  No data soldered on the Gotham.  It's mainly used to power a Raspberry Pi.  I did not though consider wrapping the ferrites in tape, well-played.  It was a pain having the ferrites roll around.
> 
> ...



The Faraday tape is a great idea. Thx.
I think the ferrites should fit snugly on the cable (even without the tape) and not move. There should not be an air gap between the ferrite and the cable.


----------



## Augustin1

Hello!

Sorry if this was mentioned somewhere, but i am unable to find it.
Can i use this cable for phone with Mojo?

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01GGKYAIU/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_CN-mEbN5Q0PV1

Thanks!


----------



## calbu (Jan 31, 2020)

Augustin1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry if this was mentioned somewhere, but i am unable to find it.
> Can i use this cable for phone with Mojo?
> ...



If you are using an Android phone with Type-C connector, then you need OTG functionality like this one:
https://www.amazon.de/CableCreation-USB-Kabel-Android-Geräte-Datenkabel-Verbindungskabel-Grau/dp/B0744BKDRD/ref=pd_sbs_147_t_1/261-3211693-1166069?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0744BKDRD&pd_rd_r=99e45119-a474-4d7d-a622-1378df290078&pd_rd_w=SINje&pd_rd_wg=pIGgK&pf_rd_p=a2f6bca6-dcb1-4822-8e28-66b64b37970e&pf_rd_r=9NZJ1RBGAAR8PXJRZSQ5&psc=1&refRID=9NZJ1RBGAAR8PXJRZSQ5

Please ensure that the OTG functionality is on the phone (Type-C connector in your case) end.

Edit: I goofed up. Please don't use the cable I suggested above. It appears trom the translation, that micro usb is the phone side


----------



## dontfeedphils

calbu said:


> If you are using an Android phone with Type-C connector, then you need OTG functionality like this one:
> https://www.amazon.de/CableCreation-USB-Kabel-Android-Geräte-Datenkabel-Verbindungskabel-Grau/dp/B0744BKDRD/ref=pd_sbs_147_t_1/261-3211693-1166069?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0744BKDRD&pd_rd_r=99e45119-a474-4d7d-a622-1378df290078&pd_rd_w=SINje&pd_rd_wg=pIGgK&pf_rd_p=a2f6bca6-dcb1-4822-8e28-66b64b37970e&pf_rd_r=9NZJ1RBGAAR8PXJRZSQ5&psc=1&refRID=9NZJ1RBGAAR8PXJRZSQ5
> 
> Please ensure that the OTG functionality is on the phone (Type-C connector in your case) end.



Android phones haven't required an OTG cable for a while. It recognizes a device regardless of whether or not the cable is OTG.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

dontfeedphils said:


> Android phones haven't required an OTG cable for a while. It recognizes a device regardless of whether or not the cable is OTG.



I don't know much about the subject, but I know that my Android Samsung S9 bought in 2019 needs OTG to work with the MoJo.


----------



## calbu (Jan 31, 2020)

calbu said:


> If you are using an Android phone with Type-C connector, then you need OTG functionality like this one:
> https://www.amazon.de/CableCreation-USB-Kabel-Android-Geräte-Datenkabel-Verbindungskabel-Grau/dp/B0744BKDRD/ref=pd_sbs_147_t_1/261-3211693-1166069?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0744BKDRD&pd_rd_r=99e45119-a474-4d7d-a622-1378df290078&pd_rd_w=SINje&pd_rd_wg=pIGgK&pf_rd_p=a2f6bca6-dcb1-4822-8e28-66b64b37970e&pf_rd_r=9NZJ1RBGAAR8PXJRZSQ5&psc=1&refRID=9NZJ1RBGAAR8PXJRZSQ5
> 
> Please ensure that the OTG functionality is on the phone (Type-C connector in your case) end.


I goofed up.Please don't use the cable I suggested above. It appears trom the translation, that micro usb is the phone side


----------



## dontfeedphils

CaptainFantastic said:


> I don't know much about the subject, but I know that my Android Samsung S9 bought in 2019 needs OTG to work with the MoJo.



I've used many different kinds of USB cables with android (many different models). The phone will ask you what function you're using USB for and shouldn't have a problem.

I've used a USB-C to USB-B cable before with an old DAC and it worked just fine.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

dontfeedphils said:


> I've used many different kinds of USB cables with android (many different models). The phone will ask you what function you're using USB for and shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> I've used a USB-C to USB-B cable before with an old DAC and it worked just fine.



For me non-OTG did not work with the S9 and I even went into developer mode, etc. Above in this same thread I asked the question and was advised to get OTG. Then it worked like a charm. I ended up using this one:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182642897787

Of course, not sure how shipping from China is affected these days by the health situation.


----------



## dontfeedphils

CaptainFantastic said:


> For me non-OTG did not work with the S9 and I even went into developer mode, etc. Above in this same thread I asked the question and was advised to get OTG. Then it worked like a charm. I ended up using this one:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182642897787
> 
> Of course, not sure how shipping from China is affected these days by the health situation.



What app are you using to push music? Maybe that has something to do with it. 

I'm using UAPP and haven't had to purchase an OTG specific cable in a very long time.

I actually fed a BluMk2/Dave combo using the USB-C to USB-B cable previously mentioned and my Pixel 2 XL.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

dontfeedphils said:


> What app are you using to push music? Maybe that has something to do with it.
> 
> I'm using UAPP and haven't had to purchase an OTG specific cable in a very long time.
> 
> I actually fed a BluMk2/Dave combo using the USB-C to USB-B cable previously mentioned and my Pixel 2 XL.



Yes, this must be it. At the time I was not using UAPP. Currently I use UAPP, but not all the time. I do find the interface in Qobuz better sometimes and also other things like Spotify don't even work with UAPP.

So I guess the answer is that Android users do not need OTG if using the MoJo exclusively through UAPP, otherwise they might need it depending on the phone?


----------



## dontfeedphils

CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, this must be it. At the time I was not using UAPP. Currently I use UAPP, but not all the time. I do find the interface in Qobuz better sometimes and also other things like Spotify don't even work with UAPP.
> 
> So I guess the answer is that Android users do not need OTG if using the MoJo exclusively through UAPP, otherwise they might need it depending on the phone?



Yea, that seems to be the disconnect.


----------



## Augustin1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Augustin1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry if this was mentioned somewhere, but i am unable to find it.
> Can i use this cable for phone with Mojo?
> ...




I will use it with Note 10+, usb c, i want to use only one cable, not otg dongle + mojo in the box cable, i prefer only one cable longer.


----------



## Sotiris

Has anyone tried the coaxial with Dap ? Is better than Usb?


----------



## calbu

CaptainFantastic said:


> Yes, this must be it. At the time I was not using UAPP. Currently I use UAPP, but not all the time. I do find the interface in Qobuz better sometimes and also other things like Spotify don't even work with UAPP.
> 
> So I guess the answer is that Android users do not need OTG if using the MoJo exclusively through UAPP, otherwise they might need it depending on the phone?



I use UAPP on a Moto X1 and connect to the Mojo via an OTG cable. UAPP does not detect Mojo if the connectors are interchanged.


----------



## dontfeedphils

calbu said:


> I use UAPP on a Moto X1 and connect to the Mojo via an OTG cable. UAPP does not detect Mojo if the connectors are interchanged.



Because you're using an OTG cable.  Use a normal cable with an Android phone, Mojo, and UAPP and you won't have an issue.


----------



## calbu

dontfeedphils said:


> Because you're using an OTG cable.  Use a normal cable with an Android phone, Mojo, and UAPP and you won't have an issue.


See "USB host OTG cable" section in:
https://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/technology/usb-audio-driver


----------



## dontfeedphils

calbu said:


> See "USB host OTG cable" section in:
> https://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/technology/usb-audio-driver



As I've said a couple of times, I've used numerous USB cables (not OTG) with at least four different Android phones running UAPP without issue.


----------



## Steve Wilcox

Aggh. The micro USB input port in my Mojo has just completely detached and is rattling around inside. I've just had a new battery installed and haven't even used it portably for about three years. It's been sitting on my desk connected to my PC via a Superfi cable. 

Do you think there's any possibility of a DIY repair or should it go back to Chord? How much do you think for a repair?


----------



## miketlse

Steve Wilcox said:


> Aggh. The micro USB input port in my Mojo has just completely detached and is rattling around inside. I've just had a new battery installed and haven't even used it portably for about three years. It's been sitting on my desk connected to my PC via a Superfi cable.
> 
> Do you think there's any possibility of a DIY repair or should it go back to Chord? How much do you think for a repair?


Did you have the battery installed at a service centre?
If you contact Chord support, they will probably advise you to contact the same service centre - maybe the service centre accidently dislodged the socket, and would pay for the repair.

From memory the usb sockets are soldered at 5 locations, one leg at each corner, plus the main flat plate between the socket and circuit board, so it should take quite a bit of force to dislodge the socket.
Having said that, there are occasional reports of the usb ports becoming dislodged.

Overall a diy solution is possible, but only you can balance the cost of a service centre repair, against the hassle/time/cost of a diy repair.


----------



## dontfeedphils

calbu said:


> See "USB host OTG cable" section in:
> https://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/technology/usb-audio-driver



FYI. UAPP > Pixel 2 > Standard USB cable with short adapter (none of the pieces are OTG) > Hugo2 (or substitute Mojo).


----------



## dontfeedphils

miketlse said:


> Did you have the battery installed at a service centre?
> If you contact Chord support, they will probably advise you to contact the same service centre - maybe the service centre accidently dislodged the socket, and would pay for the repair.
> 
> From memory the usb sockets are soldered at 5 locations, one leg at each corner, plus the main flat plate between the socket and circuit board, so it should take quite a bit of force to dislodge the socket.
> ...



The biggest question in this case would be if the actual PCB was damaged, or if the solder joints just failed. If the PCB was damaged it'll be much more costly, but there's no way to know until you crack it open.


----------



## calbu

dontfeedphils said:


> FYI. UAPP > Pixel 2 > Standard USB cable with short adapter (none of the pieces are OTG) > Hugo2 (or substitute Mojo).


Can you use the following app and confirm that your adapter and cable  don't have otg:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.homesoft.otgtroubshooter&hl=en_IN


----------



## dontfeedphils

calbu said:


> Can you use the following app and confirm that your adapter and cable  don't have otg:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.homesoft.otgtroubshooter&hl=en_IN



The app isn't available and all other apps simply check if the phone is OTG capable, not the cable connected to it, and pretty much all Android phones should be OTG capable at this point.

Plus I'd have to dig all that stuff back out from hiding again. You could always just buy your own $5 cable on Amazon and test it yourself.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

Okay. This is an odd one. I had a battery issue with my Mojo Chord some time ago. It may have in fact been a charger issue in the end but regardless, before realizing that, I had it sent to a Chord certified tech who replaced the battery and took care of another issue with the unit that I was unaware of. All good.

I got it back. It was fully charged when it returned so I used it. All good there. Then, after three days of occasional use it turns off on its own. Time to recharge. After EIGHT hours of charging, it is STILL charging. I am using an Apple iPad charger (2A). I know the charger works because when I use it on my iPhone, the phone gets charged in no time at all.

I decide to let the unit charge over night. When I wake up to check on it, the charging LED is slowly flashing (about two seconds for each flash). I unplugged it and turned it on. I turn it on and it shows the charge level LED is orange/green. Not fully charged yet. This is after 16 hours! I plug it back in and it continues to charge.

I have attached a photo of the LED. 

Any thoughts?

Andrew


----------



## jarnopp

Andrew Montreal said:


> Okay. This is an odd one. I had a battery issue with my Mojo Chord some time ago. It may have in fact been a charger issue in the end but regardless, before realizing that, I had it sent to a Chord certified tech who replaced the battery and took care of another issue with the unit that I was unaware of. All good.
> 
> I got it back. It was fully charged when it returned so I used it. All good there. Then, after three days of occasional use it turns off on its own. Time to recharge. After EIGHT hours of charging, it is STILL charging. I am using an Apple iPad charger (2A). I know the charger works because when I use it on my iPhone, the phone gets charged in no time at all.
> 
> ...



I think sometimes Mojo can get into it’s “trickle charge” mode, but I would just use it and to when it gets low, charge it overnight again. If you happened to have a different charger (Anker is good) you might try that, but an ipad charger should be fine.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

jarnopp said:


> I think sometimes Mojo can get into it’s “trickle charge” mode, but I would just use it and to when it gets low, charge it overnight again. If you happened to have a different charger (Anker is good) you might try that, but an ipad charger should be fine.


Thanks for the response.

Could it go into trickle charge mode even if the unit is not on? This whole time the unit has been off.

Also, has anyone ever seen the slowly flashing LED while charging?


----------



## jarnopp

Andrew Montreal said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Could it go into trickle charge mode even if the unit is not on? This whole time the unit has been off.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever seen the slowly flashing LED while charging?



The flashing white LED means it’s not getting enough charge.  I guess either because of the charger or the the charging circuit in Mojo. I would unplug it, use it, and try another charger next time.


----------



## 474194

calbu said:


> The Faraday tape is a great idea. Thx.
> I think the ferrites should fit snugly on the cable (even without the tape) and not move. There should not be an air gap between the ferrite and the cable.



Cheers for the tip.

Any excess Faraday tape can be used to line a smartphone case and/or to line a wallet to protect your govt-issued RFID id, RFID passport, debit/credit cards, etc.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 2, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Does Gotham also sell those 5 layer shielded cables with micro-USB to USB A?



Not officially since it's under the 'DC' category "DC plugs":

http://ghentaudio.com/part/list-dc.html
But if you request via email, it's no problem.  No data though, just power.  I don't know if it's possible to request with data soldered.





It was my last step to ensure I have proper clean power bandwidth going from my Anker to Raspberry Pi (micro-USB) as well as minimise or eliminate any RF sneaking in.

I'm loving it so far, but wish it was more flexible.  Not a big issue for I, but a nice to have.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 2, 2020)

Speaking of Type-A USB.  Has anyone tried a JST 2-pin to USB Type-A for power?

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2373#post-14103682
I want to connect from Anker straight to Mojo.  RW mentioned 5V is fine to power somewhere in this thread.

http://ghentaudio.com/item/jst/phr2-cable.html
I couldn't resist the 399 price point.  Price went back up to 499 early Saturday.  I'm not opening the Mojo package until after CanJam to leave myself an 'out' in case Mojo2 released.

I'm planning to use for gaming so not sure what to do about the battery situation.

Planning running optical out from motherboard to Mojo (Hesuvi to process 7.1 channels to 2-channel).  Pls let know if anyone had success with this.

Really happy to be back in the Mojo game.

Can't wait to test the depth for gaming via optical:



> _I am getting rather different sound from coax and USB inputs with the latter sounding better, what’s the reason for this?_
> 
> 
> It’s complicated and depends upon a number of factors - principally the amount of RF noise injected into the Mojo, and the amount of correlated noise that gets in. It will depend upon the source device as to which sounds best. My preference is optical, as this has the smoothest sound quality and best depth, as it does not suffer from both of the aforementioned problems.



http://the-ear.net/how-to/rob-watts-chord-mojo-tech


----------



## Steve Wilcox

dontfeedphils said:


> The biggest question in this case would be if the actual PCB was damaged, or if the solder joints just failed. If the PCB was damaged it'll be much more costly, but there's no way to know until you crack it open.
> 
> Thanks for your help on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## fonkepala

alekc said:


> Well I have both: Mojo and Q5s. If you prefer warm sound go for Mojo. If you prefer more detailed, sharper sound and not as warm as in Mojo case, go with Q5s. Balanced output of Q5s also makes important difference. Q5s is also better choice if you plan to use BT. I had no issues with BT streaming to Q5s so far. In the end you should listen to both first and later decide what kind of features are important for you. Ideally listen to both at the same time.  In case of Q5s balanced output switching headphones cables also can add some details but it will not be a night and day difference. I would say that Mojo is more vulnerable to poor USB cables. Switching to a better one than short one from the box also makes a difference. Last but not least Mojo has separate ports for music and charging. Q5s has single port.





headfry said:


> the cable that comes with the Mojo is poor for listening, I used it for a long time then bought a used Curious Hugo Link,
> the difference was night and day, like trying a good budget dap then suddently listening to a TOTL sound.
> If using a generic USB cable, try a better one (such as a  Curious Hugo Link) and hear it for yourself. Audioquest Jitterbug also being used and
> sounds great with the rest!



Ah, I've never thought about this before. So the included micro USB cable is absolute thrash? No wonder I've been kinda underwhelmed with the Mojo sometimes...which micro USB cable would be a good reasonably-priced alternative? Those that come with Anker (cellphone charging mostly) products...will they be better?


----------



## alekc

fonkepala said:


> Ah, I've never thought about this before. So the included micro USB cable is absolute thrash? No wonder I've been kinda underwhelmed with the Mojo sometimes...which micro USB cable would be a good reasonably-priced alternative? Those that come with Anker (cellphone charging mostly) products...will they be better?



I don't know if this cable is absolute trash - I never did any comparison to other stock USB cables. I guess Chord intentionally made it so short and probably not to cut cost of the complete package but rather to limit noise. Switching to a better quality cable makes audible difference. Period. I would advice you to test some audiophile cables first, but consider Mojo limitations and price range there is no point IMHO in buying USB cable within the price range of the device. The WireWorld cable I am using is perfectly fine for me. Using Fiio CL06 also does the job in my case when connecting to Android phone. Before any purchase I would definitively try the cable out first. The quality of USB can depend on so many different factors that what works for me may not work for you for example.


----------



## xenoVa

Recommended in 2020 ?


----------



## fonkepala

atahanuz said:


> Recommended in 2020 ?



I literally bought mine the day before 2020 rolled around, lol. That being said, I'd say yes.


----------



## joshnor713

Yes and No. Yes for what it is. No because there's probably a Mojo 2 incoming (speculation of course, no info on it).


----------



## xenoVa

joshnor713 said:


> Yes and No. Yes for what it is. No because there's probably a Mojo 2 incoming (speculation of course, no info on it).



Yeah. I demoed Mojo and really liked it. But buying a 2015 product right now doesn't make sense so I'll wait. Mojo 2 + Poly (or Poly 2?) can be the true endgame for years.


----------



## CJG888

Why can’t a 2015 product still be competitive?

My primary source component was built in 1954:


----------



## Devodonaldson

atahanuz said:


> Yeah. I demoed Mojo and really liked it. But buying a 2015 product right now doesn't make sense so I'll wait. Mojo 2 + Poly (or Poly 2?) can be the true endgame for years.


There is absolutely no indication that a Mojo is in the works, or being planned right now. I think they feel like for the level of portable platform that it is, it has kinda been maximized for the time being. Everything that has come out since, still is behind Mojo on overall production, IMO.


----------



## xenoVa

Mojo and Poly users:  Does everything work as it should ? Because I read some complaints about problems and poor quality control
Have you ever had issues such as Mojo being turned off for no reason, its battery dead, connection issues with smartphones and sound quality problems ?


----------



## SLMStyles

atahanuz said:


> Yeah. I demoed Mojo and really liked it. But buying a 2015 product right now doesn't make sense so I'll wait. Mojo 2 + Poly (or Poly 2?) can be the true endgame for years.


I just bought a brand-new Mojo and Poly in the last week or two. It’s a fantastic combination, and I haven’t touched my Hugo 2 since I got it. The warmth of the Mojo sound is fantastic with acoustic music (as well as much more, I’m sure).


----------



## dakanao

Has anyone upgraded the internals of their Mojo by Fidelizer?

You can read about the mod here at the bottom of the page

https://www.fidelizer-audio.com/portable-products/


----------



## shootertwist (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a chance to get this at around $300 slightly used, should i get this instead if the newer cobalt by audioquest? Sorry not really into technical stuff but in terms of playing back high res, am i right in mg understanding that except for MQA, they are equal in playing back high resolution audio? I know the mojo will sound better than cobalt, just curious if i am missing out on any technical stuff that the cobalt can decode this or that etc and since mojo is  a couple of years old and it might be lagging behind which i hope not since i want to buy it. If i’m playing tidal masters and i enable the audio digital  out of my player, do i still get the “high resolution” bit rate on the mojo even if it doesn’t do mqa? From reading a lot last night on this thread it seems that is the case... thanks in advance


----------



## xenoVa (Feb 5, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Has anyone upgraded the internals of their Mojo by Fidelizer?
> 
> You can read about the mod here at the bottom of the page
> 
> https://www.fidelizer-audio.com/portable-products/



They charge you $300, upgrade the components and now the device sounds better. Hmm... DYOR but probably a scam


----------



## 474194

^^^

I touched upon mods with Sir RW here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-112#post-15442564

In my conclusion I decided it was better to use budget on the next iteration of Chord DAC than invest in incremental improvements.



AC-12 said:


> Yes, I guess there are constraints on most things.  I just came to the conclusion that by the time I want to mod my current Chord gear, new Chord gear would be released so budget better allocated towards new products instead of incremental improvements on older products past warranty.
> 
> I keep having to remind myself to keep it simple and not add complexity.  It definitely would change the ecosystem and not for the better.  Thanks for setting me straight.



RW OG Response:



> Yes agreed on batteries and optical! My struggle is to make it such that mains powered USB connected is the same as optical and battery - and I am indeed getting there.
> 
> As to modifying my designs - well I am not going to pretend that each is perfect and incapable of improvement; that hubris would lead to my nemesis.
> 
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-112#post-15443146


----------



## alekc

atahanuz said:


> Recommended in 2020 ?



I recommend only stuff that I have/had, had been using daily and like/love. Mojo is definitively on my love list. An update of it would be welcome since there are some details that makes it harder to use (separate ports for data and charging, battery level indicator under USB plug making it mostly invisible, etc) but what it matters is the sound I love and the size.

As a side note: the recent price drop of Mojo has been explained somewhere as winter sale and not upcoming new version of Mojo. Nevertheless there is always something new coming nowadays so unless official info is available you never know how long you will have to wait.


----------



## fonkepala

CJG888 said:


> Why can’t a 2015 product still be competitive?
> 
> My primary source component was built in 1954:



This. +1 



shootertwist said:


> I have a chance to get this at around $300 slightly used, should i get this instead if the newer cobalt by audioquest? Sorry not really into technical stuff but in terms of playing back high res, am i right in mg understanding that except for MQA, they are equal in playing back high resolution audio? I know the mojo will sound better than cobalt, just curious if i am missing out on any technical stuff that the cobalt can decode this or that etc and since mojo is  a couple of years old and it might be lagging behind which i hope not since i want to buy it. If i’m playing tidal masters and i enable the audio digital  out of my player, do i still get the “high resolution” bit rate on the mojo even if it doesn’t do mqa? From reading a lot last night on this thread it seems that is the case... thanks in advance



This might be of interest to you: 

The Mojo doesn't 'do' MQA. I haven't used mine to play DSD or any other types of super hi res audio formats, as my primary use case is streaming. Right now I'm listening to a Master's Quality album on Tidal and the Mojo shows a sample rate of 48kHz. Hope this helps.


----------



## dakanao

Does anyone know why the Mojo doesn't work through the AQ Jitterbug on the iPad 4?


----------



## xenoVa

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/trade-show/canjam-nyc-2020/
*CANJAM NYC 2020 – WITH NEW PRODUCT LAUNCH*


----------



## alekc

atahanuz said:


> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/trade-show/canjam-nyc-2020/
> *CANJAM NYC 2020 – WITH NEW PRODUCT LAUNCH*


Not much info is available right now expect for the dates & location. There is another one planned in Bristol: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/trade-show/the-bristol-hi-fi-show/


----------



## xenoVa

alekc said:


> Not much info is available right now expect for the dates & location. There is another one planned in Bristol: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/trade-show/the-bristol-hi-fi-show/


Yeah. But it clearly says "New Product Launch". Does this mean Mojo 2 ? I'd say very likely !


----------



## miketlse (Feb 7, 2020)

alekc said:


> Not much info is available right now expect for the dates & location. There is another one planned in Bristol: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/trade-show/the-bristol-hi-fi-show/


Chord will be showing the same new products that were revealed a week earlier in new york.
However there will be a parade of new products this year, so keep an eye open for more announcements during the year.


----------



## joshnor713

atahanuz said:


> Yeah. But it clearly says "New Product Launch". Does this mean Mojo 2 ? I'd say very likely !



Or the Hugo wireless module (like Poly) that was tipped in another thread.


----------



## hippotas

i just bought an used mojo with wf-1000xm3 leather case (with size 9 x 7 cm) but it's quite tight. Can mojo be scratched from my case when i pull it out to use ? the case has soft surface inside though.


----------



## ubs28

atahanuz said:


> Yeah. But it clearly says "New Product Launch". Does this mean Mojo 2 ? I'd say very likely !



No, it is the launch of the 2GO (Poly for the Hugo 2).


----------



## 435279 (Feb 8, 2020)

ubs28 said:


> No, it is the launch of the 2GO (Poly for the Hugo 2).



2Go or Mojo2 who knows,Chord are keeping us guessing.

The price of the Mojo is back up to £399 in the UK now I think that is odd and strangely timed with a new product announcement at CanJam.

I'm now starting to think perhaps its both, a new Mojo2 and 2Go. The Mojo2 will steal the show and act as a smoke screen to cover the launch 2Go a product that will be overpriced and not work properly for 70% of its users.

Mojo2 will be by my guess £499 in the UK too.

Well that's my thinking anyway for what it worth.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 8, 2020)

alekc said:


> Not much info is available right now expect for the dates & location. There is another one planned in Bristol: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/trade-show/the-bristol-hi-fi-show/



Thxs for info.  I just received a new Mojo1 @$399 and don't plan to make a decision on it until after NY Bristol.  It will remained unopened until after the shows.

If the new price is around $599, I'm not sure what the optimal game theory play would be depending on features.

Nice to have a few weeks to consider...


----------



## fonkepala

So we're starting to call it the 'Mojo1' now?


----------



## miketlse

AC-12 said:


> I'm not sure what the optimal game theory play would be depending on features.


Always remember that a core element of game theory is rational decision making.
There are plenty of studies reporting that humans under stress, often make irrational decisions.
Read enough head-fi posts, and you will see examples of some posters getting very stressed, then trying to decide which piece of kit to buy next.
For those posters, game theory is a poor mathematical model to use.


----------



## 474194

miketlse said:


> Always remember that a core element of game theory is rational decision making.
> There are plenty of studies reporting that humans under stress, often make irrational decisions.
> Read enough head-fi posts, and you will see examples of some posters getting very stressed, then trying to decide which piece of kit to buy next.
> For those posters, game theory is a poor mathematical model to use.



Fortunately, this isn't my first Mojo Rodeo.  This will be for general purpose use (videos, audiobooks, gaming, music and hopefully a portable dolby digital surround video rig).  It's a rational secondary complementary rig without much subjectivity or emotions involved.

Since Chord products are non-fatiguing and special, I decided to long ago to standardise on Chord.  Other products I cannot listen to very long (< hour) without some type of fatigue.  Not the case with Chord especially via optical, I can listen through a whole battery session.  It's just a balancing act which mobile Chord products to plug-in that makes the most sense optimally.  That's why I can just leave this hobby cold turkey for years without keeping up with FOTM products and just pick-up the next Chord iteration when released without a second thought except for the right price.

I do admire the passion involved with the Mojo and I'm sure the Mojo2 will continue that tradition.  This time around though, it's purely rational.  If these products were limited, it maybe different but once released one can pick one up anytime when they are ready.

BTW, on some other Chord thread you mentioned something about the "full" Chord team being in NY.  I don't consider it a "full" Chord team if your not there with them, even if it's in a unofficial capacity.


----------



## 435279

AC-12 said:


> Thxs for info.  I just received a new Mojo1 @$399 and don't plan to make a decision on it until after NY Bristol.  It will remained unopened until after the shows.
> 
> If the new price is around $599, I'm not sure what the optimal game theory play would be depending on features.
> 
> Nice to have a few weeks to consider...



Depends if you have any need for what may be the new features, Bluetooth and balanced output.

I know Chord have said that Mojo doesn't need a balanced output but people think balanced = better and with every DAP these days having a balanced output it's difficult to fight that perception. 

Not having it must be affecting sales, is it the moment for Chord to jump on the balanced bandwagon though?


----------



## fonkepala

Hi guys. I'm getting less-than-expected battery life out of my 1+ month old Mojo (bought brand new).I charged the Mojo fully and for the past couple of days, I've been using the Mojo with my Sennheiser HD280 Pro headphones, which has relatively low impedance & high sensitivity. Most of my listening was done at reasonable volumes, not too loud (the orbs stayed around red-amber color, never above amber). By my estimation, I only got around 5 or so hours of playing time with this setup, 6.5 hours top. Is this 'normal'? Quite disappointed with the battery life so far, seems like it has to be charged most of the time. Was expecting the stated 8 hours of battery life. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## miketlse

fonkepala said:


> Hi guys. I'm getting less-than-expected battery life out of my 1+ month old Mojo (bought brand new).I charged the Mojo fully and for the past couple of days, I've been using the Mojo with my Sennheiser HD280 Pro headphones, which has relatively low impedance & high sensitivity. Most of my listening was done at reasonable volumes, not too loud (the orbs stayed around red-amber color, never above amber). By my estimation, I only got around 5 or so hours of playing time with this setup, 6.5 hours top. Is this 'normal'? Quite disappointed with the battery life so far, seems like it has to be charged most of the time. Was expecting the stated 8 hours of battery life. Any input would be much appreciated.


Most of the energy is used for processing the data, and only a few percent is used for driving the headphones.
I think @Rob Watts posted that the type of music data can impact the amount of processing, so the first question would be what type of music file are you using?
RBCD, flac, dsd, etc.


----------



## alekc

fonkepala said:


> By my estimation, I only got around 5 or so hours of playing time with this setup, 6.5 hours top. Is this 'normal'? Quite disappointed with the battery life so far, seems like it has to be charged most of the time. Was expecting the stated 8 hours of battery life. Any input would be much appreciated.


If I remember correctly in case of Mojo the max time is not for USB input. Anyway I only use USB with Mojo and mine has similar playing time. Closer to 5 than 6.5 hours.


----------



## ezemigue

Ciertamente, la caída de los precios en el acorde mojo se ha mantenido excelente al menos en España, y en cuanto al costo de la batería, estoy de acuerdo en que depende mucho de la calidad del archivo de música


----------



## 435279

ezemigue said:


> Ciertamente, la caída de los precios en el acorde mojo se ha mantenido excelente al menos en España, y en cuanto al costo de la batería, estoy de acuerdo en que depende mucho de la calidad del archivo de música



Hola, solo en inglés, lo siento. 

Other than that, Google Translate translates as below, so I'm not sure what you mean? 

"Certainly, the drop in prices in the mojo chord has remained excellent at least in Spain, and in terms of battery cost, I agree that it depends a lot on the quality of the music file"


----------



## miketlse

AC-12 said:


> BTW, on some other Chord thread you mentioned something about the "full" Chord team being in NY.  I don't consider it a "full" Chord team if your not there with them, even if it's in a unofficial capacity.


Thanks for your kind sentiments.
It certainly would be interesting to meet and chat to the team.
However I suspect that they will have their hands full with preparing for the show, meeting the press and giving interviews, meeting the distributors, meeting the dealers, manning the stand at the canjam etc.


----------



## ezemigue

SteveOliver said:


> Hola, solo en inglés, lo siento.
> 
> Other than that, Google Translate translates as below, so I'm not sure what you mean?
> 
> "Certainly, the drop in prices in the mojo chord has remained excellent at least in Spain, and in terms of battery cost, I agree that it depends a lot on the quality of the music file"



Hello again !, I wanted to say that in Spain the prices of the mojo have dropped substantially, and that it is true that the quality of the file to be decoded by the mojo makes the battery life so variable


----------



## alekc

SteveOliver said:


> Depends if you have any need for what may be the new features, Bluetooth and balanced output.
> 
> I know Chord have said that Mojo doesn't need a balanced output but people think balanced = better and with every DAP these days having a balanced output it's difficult to fight that perception.
> 
> Not having it must be affecting sales, is it the moment for Chord to jump on the balanced bandwagon though?



While BT would be a nice add-on I don't really need it. As for balanced output I agree that this is more of market perception than real requirement of need. However there are devices like Q5s that provides better SQ in case of balanced output.


----------



## fonkepala

miketlse said:


> Most of the energy is used for processing the data, and only a few percent is used for driving the headphones.
> I think @Rob Watts posted that the type of music data can impact the amount of processing, so the first question would be what type of music file are you using?
> RBCD, flac, dsd, etc.



Hi. Thanks for your feedback. In my case, I'm mostly using the Mojo for streaming via Tidal (quality set to Master's when available & HiFi) and Spotify (quality set to Very High). Am I correct in assuming that streaming 'should' yield better battery life compared to playing DSD/FLAC/etc?



alekc said:


> If I remember correctly in case of Mojo the max time is not for USB input. Anyway I only use USB with Mojo and mine has similar playing time. Closer to 5 than 6.5 hours.



Thanks for your input and for sharing your similar experience with regards to the battery life. Ah, okay..so does that mean that if used via the coax or the optical input, we should be getting longer playing time?


----------



## 474194 (Feb 11, 2020)

SteveOliver said:


> Depends if you have any need for what may be the new features, Bluetooth and balanced output.
> 
> I know Chord have said that Mojo doesn't need a balanced output but people think balanced = better and with every DAP these days having a balanced output it's difficult to fight that perception.
> 
> Not having it must be affecting sales, is it the moment for Chord to jump on the balanced bandwagon though?



No need for both, unless you can navigate via Bluetooth.  I'm an purist so pass/punt on balanced out.  Chord DACs don't have to compensate via balanced.  I like RW's philosophy by not adding complexity and keeping things simple and pure.  I hope Chord continues to focus on pure DACs and not try to integrate any unnecessary complications.  Not interested either in Chord streamers as RW has zero involvement.  They will be marked up on the backbone of RW's DACs.  I'm more than happy with my current portable optical music source which is on par with desktop streamers as they essentially use the same parts internally for 1/10 the cost:



> The Bryston BDP-Pi digital music players let you hear a perfect replica of high resolution studio masters with incredible detail and breathtaking realism.








https://www.moon-audio.com/bryston-bdp-pi-digital-player.html

But I'm moving on from my primary project and wanted to dabble in a general purpose project.  Since I unlocked the ability to "Build our own DAP (BYOD)" with wireless UI utilising low-powered USB DAC/AMPs, I wanted to experiment with sub-$200 devices for my general purpose needs.  I considered Khadas, NX4, DragonFly etc. but I fortunately came to my senses and just stuck with the Mojo even though it was pass budget.  I figure in the long-term I'm saving money because the "Chi-Fi" stuff becomes useless in 3 months and my ears tire easily from them.  Those "Chi-Fi" stuff should pay me for medical expenses since it hurts my ears... Luckily the Mojo @399 was close enough to Cobalt @299 so can skip the Cobalt.  I can even selI the Mojo battery brand new to further justify if my budget was strict since I can run in battery-less "desktop mode" or possibly straight from a USB battery pack (so @340 est. vs @299).   I prefer the accuracy of Chord DACs as they don't fatigue my ears.

My dream 3.5mm, 2-pin portable cable won't be ready until after summer so I'm no where near ready for a Mojo2, but I'm just preparing a backup plan if released.  Maybe this will be a secondary SQ portable project instead of a general purpose project if that happens though the Mojo2 would serve both SQ and general purposes quite well.

I guess my Mojo2 wish list would be same battery mgmt as H2, SQ upgrade, RF-proof, no battery (can run off usb battery bank) and a volume cap since we use for gaming and kids don't pay close attention to volume (Mojo can get quite loud).

Anyways, I'll eventually end up with a Mojo2 down the line.  But it would be amazing if released this month, it would complete my secondary SQ project in an instant without even planning for this project.  If the Mojo was @499, I would waited it out for the Mojo2.


----------



## ubs28

To be honest, Chord should just make a DAP and kill the Mojo.

So the Chord Mojo 2:
- integrated Poly module
- integrated Chord DAC + amp
- Touch screen 
- Can also be controlled from the phone.
- also functions as a stand-alone DAC


----------



## Devodonaldson

fonkepala said:


> Hi. Thanks for your feedback. In my case, I'm mostly using the Mojo for streaming via Tidal (quality set to Master's when available & HiFi) and Spotify (quality set to Very High). Am I correct in assuming that streaming 'should' yield better battery life compared to playing DSD/FLAC/etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input and for sharing your similar experience with regards to the battery life. Ah, okay..so does that mean that if used via the coax or the optical input, we should be getting longer playing time?


Bought my Mojo used from an individual who put about 300hrs on it. I get about 7 to 8hrs playing Tidal hi res to 32ohm headphones.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 10, 2020)

I agree to some extent on a Chord DAP, but I would want them to integrate Squeezebox instead of the backend they are currently utilitising (MPD?).

I use iPeng for the Frontend UI:

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ipeng/id767266886

http://penguinlovesmusic.de/ipeng-8/nggallery/slideshow

I'm not a fan of all the jump-through-hoop apps and daisy-chaining apps w/ the Poly.

If USB bus is completely out of the equation and they use exclusively i2s (purity), I'm in...

Touch screen is a complication.  I rather control wireless UI as screen tech is always evolving and battery power needed for touch screen.  For wireless UI, you can close the app and the music will still run it the background.  Minimal smartphone battery needed.  You can even turn off your smartphone once you start a playlist.

With Squeezebox, they don't have to re-invent the wheel.  Just run it as a service and your good-to-go.  Low resources and low battery requirements.  Two decades of development and refinement.  Backed by a multi-billion dollar company in Logitech.  

Utilised on the $10K Antipodes streamer.

https://antipodes.audio/squeezebox/

With an integrated IR Receiver in the Mojo, you can navigate your music via Squeezebox via IR Remote to complement app as well as for Mojo's native volume.

There's no "killer" stable app for the Poly....


----------



## dakanao

AC-12 said:


> No need for both, unless you can navigate via Bluetooth.  I'm an purist so pass/punt on balanced out.  Chord DACs don't have to compensate via balanced.  I like RW's philosophy by not adding complexity and keeping things simple and pure.  I hope Chord continues to focus on pure DACs and not try to integrate any unnecessary complications.  Not interested either in Chord streamers as RW has zero involvement.  They will be marked up on the backbone of RW's DACs.  I'm more than happy with my current portable optical music source which is on par with desktop streamers as they essentially use the same parts internally for 1/10 the cost:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you also heard a good R2R DAC?


----------



## jarnopp

> Thanks for your input and for sharing your similar experience with regards to the battery life. Ah, okay..so does that mean that if used via the coax or the optical input, we should be getting longer playing time?



Yes, I get longer battery life using optical rather that USB. But I mostly use Poly, so stuck with USB.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 10, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Have you also heard a good R2R DAC?



I was the first one to own a Stealth Tera Player for almost 5 years.  I don't comment on it as I'm a low volume casual hobbyist and my memory is not so good these days.

I also was one of the first to rockbox 1G iPod and iRiver before FLAC became a thing.

I do miss the remote.  I don't understand why we don't have nice remotes nowadays.  finally have a nice1 in iPeng on iPhone now.





First to own a CIEM living in Asia (Hong Kong) in early 2000s.  Asia CIEM ownership has skyrocketed since then..

For general purpose I considered a PecanPi R2R @$225.  I should be able to request the XLR to be removed.

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...eneration-raspberry-pi-dac-and-streamer.6952/





The problem is it wants 9V.  I figured out later I maybe able to use this 9V booster cable w/ a battery pack:

https://www.adafruit.com/product/2777

Single ended output impedance: 0.050 ohm via RCAs.  No amp needed.

I also considered Soekris dac1101 R2R:





I should be able to build my own dap with wireless UI with both.

I seriously considered the Attraction R2R DAC at one time before Chord arrived on the scene...





Unfortunately, I'm near the finish line in this hobby and don't have the energy to experiment with R2R anymore.  I handed in my two week's notice here.  I'm just going to upgrade mobile Chord DACs going forward until the tech reaches DAVE territory in the future.

My final project is soundproofing dampening utilising car audio MLV, CCF, CLD,etc.  CIEMs provide -26db isolation.  I want more, I want near sound proof to get rid of ambient/white noise so going to experiement on sound isolation around the head/ear area:


----------



## alekc

ubs28 said:


> To be honest, Chord should just make a DAP and kill the Mojo.



I hope not  Mojo is small and can be fed sound both from mobile and PC so it works perfectly well on desktop (i.e. at the hotel) as well as in plane or train. If it could run automatically without using batteries when connected to power source like some iFi devices it would be great. DAP would be pointless for my use case. If Chord would make a DAP based on updated Mojo and released updated Mojo jointly I wouldn't mind.


----------



## 435279

One website has published a price for the 2Go product, I searched the website and couldn't find a price for a Mojo2 type device of any description. It looks like we can stop the rumours of a Mojo2 at least for now, apologies if I fanned those flames a little.


----------



## fonkepala

Devodonaldson said:


> Bought my Mojo used from an individual who put about 300hrs on it. I get about 7 to 8hrs playing Tidal hi res to 32ohm headphones.



Wow. Is that via USB input?



jarnopp said:


> Yes, I get longer battery life using optical rather that USB. But I mostly use Poly, so stuck with USB.



Noted, thanks. Unfortunately I don't have a source with optical :\


----------



## dakanao

AC-12 said:


> I was the first one to own a Stealth Tera Player for almost 5 years.  I don't comment on it as I'm a low volume casual hobbyist and my memory is not so good these days.
> 
> I also was one of the first to rockbox 1G iPod and iRiver before FLAC became a thing.
> 
> ...


Hmm alright. Because I've read that a good R2R DAC like the Audio GD-11 (which is around the price range of the Mojo) may be more full bodied, bassier and natural sounding according to several user impressions.


----------



## 435279

dakanao said:


> Hmm alright. Because I've read that a good R2R DAC like the Audio GD-11 (which is around the price range of the Mojo) may be more full bodied, bassier and natural sounding according to several user impressions.



That well known Audio Science review and measurement site would not agree with user impressions on that.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 11, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Hmm alright. Because I've read that a good R2R DAC like the Audio GD-11 (which is around the price range of the Mojo) may be more full bodied, bassier and natural sounding according to several user impressions.



I appreciate the suggestion, but I moved on from R2R tho.  I'm not looking for trickery in DACs, just accuracy.  Anything else is fatiguing.  When I hear bassier, all I think about is fatigue and my head exploding.  We are all at different stages in this hobby.  In the early stages, these attributes may sound attractive.  But I'm at the late stage in this hobby and just want what the recording intended, nothing exaggerated.

When Audio GD was in it's prime, I lived nearby where I can just pick up DAC.  When I tried to purchase, I was told "we only sell to Western markets".  Now that I'm back in a Western market, I'll pass.  It was much easier picking up a R2R Tera Player from Germany than a local seller.


----------



## dakanao (Feb 11, 2020)

SteveOliver said:


> That well known Audio Science review and measurement site would not agree with user impressions on that.


I have read some impressions on different sites of the Audio GD-11 R2R to the Mojo, not on ASMR

I'm just curious about it, since while I love the Mojo, I would like a bit more bass to it for my HD 650, and I'm curious if there are DACs/amps around the same price range that are similarly smooth and natural, yet with more bass quantity.


----------



## 435279

dakanao said:


> I have read some impressions on different sites of the Audio GD-11 R2R to the Mojo, not on ASMR
> 
> I'm just curious about it, since while I love the Mojo, I would like a bit more bass to it for my HD 650, and I'm curious if there are DACs/amps around the same price range that are similarly smooth and natural, yet with more bass quantity.



It can't be purchased new anymore sadly, but I would recommend you have a listen to the Oppo HA-2SE it has a very nice bass boost option that I personally really enjoy and its a nice DAC too.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 11, 2020)

dakanao said:


> I have read some impressions on different sites of the Audio GD-11 R2R to the Mojo, not on ASMR
> 
> I'm just curious about it, since while I love the Mojo, I would like a bit more bass to it for my HD 650, and I'm curious if there are DACs/amps around the same price range that are similarly smooth and natural, yet with more bass quantity.



I have zero interest in headphones, but when I was looking into dampening material I ran across the KISS 650 mod:

Mod

Not sure it relates to your "increase in bass qty.", but may give you some additional ideas for tweaks.


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> I'm just curious about it, since while I love the Mojo, I would like a bit more bass to it for my HD 650, and I'm curious if there are DACs/amps around the same price range that are similarly smooth and natural, yet with more bass quantity.


I understand where @SteveOliver is coming from.
I bought an Oppo HA-2SE whilst I waited to see how the Mojo was received by the public.
A key criteria was the ability to also use the Oppo as a battery bank - this was in my mind because I enjoyed walking through the local forest at weekends, and my phone battery often depleted leaving me without google maps.
I enjoyed the Oppo HA-2SE when using it during my daily commute, and often thought that 'if the Mojo is better than this, then it is special'.
When i tried the Mojo, then I realised it was special.
But the Oppo HA-2SE, even second hand, is still a nice piece of kit if you need the bass boost option. I will add that I think the Oppo also has a styling that is easy on the eye, and easily slips into a jacket pocket.
Much as I like the Mojo, I realise that it is not for everyone, so maybe the Oppo is the best solution for you.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AC-12 said:


> I have zero interest in headphones, but when I was looking into dampening material I ran across the KISS 650 mod:
> 
> https://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/hd650-kiss-mod.3440/
> 
> Not sure it relates to your "increase in bass qty.", but may give you some additional ideas for tweaks.



Careful posting links to the site that must not be named.


----------



## soundperfection

As we all know Mojo is very transport sensitive and can sound quite bad hocked up to usb with a phone.  What is the best portable transport device for Chord mojo.


----------



## CJG888

Xduoo X10T ii, via Coaxial.


----------



## alekc

soundperfection said:


> As we all know Mojo is very transport sensitive and can sound quite bad hocked up to usb with a phone.  What is the best portable transport device for Chord mojo.



Accidentally there is an interesting discussion on exactly this topic but in different thread at head-fi: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...fficial-thread.831345/page-1205#post-15462994

I am looking into xDuoo X10T II myself as transport option so any further impressions about it (especially with Mojo) are more than welcome


----------



## CJG888

alekc said:


> Accidentally there is an interesting discussion on exactly this topic but in different thread at head-fi: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...fficial-thread.831345/page-1205#post-15462994
> 
> I am looking into xDuoo X10T II myself as transport option so any further impressions about it (especially with Mojo) are more than welcome


----------



## alekc

Thank you @CJG888, also @SteveOliver was kind enough to write about his experience with XDuuo X-10T II here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/looking-for-transport-like-xduoo-x10t-ii.924236/#post-15463791

Kudos to both of you


----------



## 474194

SteveOliver said:


> One website has published a price for the 2Go product, I searched the website and couldn't find a price for a Mojo2 type device of any description. It looks like we can stop the rumours of a Mojo2 at least for now, apologies if I fanned those flames a little.



I think it's only natural to speculate whether out of interest or to reduce risk.  I took the "nothing to see here for the Mojo2" approach and decided to keep the Mojo.  I could be wrong after this weekend, but I'm looking for value and keeping things basic for my current project.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 12, 2020)

dakanao said:


> I have read some impressions on different sites of the Audio GD-11 R2R to the Mojo, not on ASMR
> 
> I'm just curious about it, since while I love the Mojo, I would like a bit more bass to it for my HD 650, and I'm curious if there are DACs/amps around the same price range that are similarly smooth and natural, yet with more bass quantity.



If you are using your Mojo with Windows, you may want to try out EqualizerAPO.  I don't EQ, but Equalizer APO is a dependency for Hesuvi which I plan to use for Virtual Surround in games.  EqualizerAPO flattens out your headphones before Virtual Surround is processed:

https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/

AutoEq has hundreds of headphone profiles from oratory1990
https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq
https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq/tree/master/results
https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq/tree/master/results/oratory1990/harman_over-ear_2018/Sennheiser HD 650

I believe you can bass boost this way to experiment in finding your signature.  You can figure which steps to take next after you find your sig...


----------



## 474194 (Feb 13, 2020)

Well, I opened and charged the Mojo yesterday.  It's a keeper.  So glad I didn't settle for the Chi-Fi DACs...  It's more of a waste to go with the Chi-Fi stuff in the long run.  Better to pay a little more for solid well-implented, don't use cheap components internally Western goods.

The device on the left (Switzerland) has synergy with the Hugo2.  The smaller device (UK) sounds flat with the Hugo2, so I just chalked it up as a 'throwaway' prototype.  Wrong, it has synergy with the Mojo so it wasn't a waste.  I have not tried with glass optical yet, just a thin POF plastic optical fiber.  So my desktop music source into Mojo is already set.  So glad to have a small footprint and keep a separation of my primary SQ rig from my secondary SQ rig.  So after listening, this is not just a general purpose project, but a secondary SQ project.  Used half a battery session when I should of been sleeping.  Could not stop...  Good stuff.

Again, I use iPeng (German developer) for front-end.  It's pretty seamless, very little latency.  Almost like a integrated device.  A solid decade of development and refinement makes for a polished product.

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ipeng/id767266886

http://penguinlovesmusic.de/ipeng-8/









Now, I can focus solely on the sound isolation project and move on from this hobby till the next iteration of mobile Chord goods.

I can control both devices in parallel in needed:


----------



## shootertwist

jarnopp said:


> Hi all, this is just a post to confirm something that could be a convenience for folks...I have hooked up the Mojo to a Grace Digital 3 Play Bluetooth receiver.  The Grace outputs digital through optical, so could be convenient for mobile use when you want your phone accessible but have Mojo/Grace in pocket with headphones.  Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> This is in desktop system, but you could easily use the Mojo/Grace with iems and a phone/Bluetooth dap instead.  The quality is ok, but not a good as a direct connection.  Bluetooth may be able to go 320kbs but not high res.  Again, proof of concept for convenience.  The Mojo and the Grace should each last 10 hours on a charge, so a good pairing.



Sorry to dig up an old thread but just reacquired a mojo again and was thinking of this same thing if there’s a product that does this or even better now? I understand poly does this but the price is way off my budget range... hoping some here has some suggestions  i was also reading up on the fiio daps and some of them have the “airplay” functionality and wondering if i could use that and connect it to the mojo maybe i could connect it via coax... thanks in advance


----------



## surfgeorge

shootertwist said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread but just reacquired a mojo again and was thinking of this same thing if there’s a product that does this or even better now? I understand poly does this but the price is way off my budget range... hoping some here has some suggestions  i was also reading up on the fiio daps and some of them have the “airplay” functionality and wondering if i could use that and connect it to the mojo maybe i could connect it via coax... thanks in advance


This thread may be old but still very active, as the Mojo is still an excellent DAC/Amp after 5 years on the market.
The technology and approach used is still as unique and powerful today as it was 5 years ago in that market segment.

You are not alone with the Poly being too much to justify.
HiBy has brought the R3 DAP model to the market in 2018 which seems to have been designed also as a transport for the Mojo, as it perfectly matches the size of the Mojo and HiBy even offered a coax cable to connect to the Mojo.
I bought the first batch of the R3 from Kickstarter and have ever since used it stacked with the Mojo.

As a transport it works perfectly.
The Tidal implementation is rather basic though, and the way I am stacking the R3 and the Mojo there is interference when the R3's Wifi is on. But Bluetooth works well and the R3 can be used as a BT receiver, using Tidal on the phone and transmitting to the R3 via BT, then via cable to the Mojo. It uses compressed data though, does not work with lossless data.

Anyway, I have been enjoying the stack and made a case and transport box for it.
Will PM you pictures, they have been posted before so I don't want to add them again...


----------



## niron (Feb 14, 2020)

Chord has just announced 2go and 2yu that bring hi-res streaming to Hugo  and other DACs. Prices if you're asking are
£995  and £449 respectively

So if I want these modules for my other DACs do I really need to buy them both (2go and 2yu)? That's crazy!

https://www.whathifi.com/news/chord-electronics-2go-and-2yu-bring-streaming-to-hugo-2-and-other-dacs


----------



## bancanus

Have anyone compare the sound quality of Iphone->Mojo vs Xduoo X10Tii -> Mojo? I am thinking if it’s worth to get Xduoo as transport. Any comments are welcome!


----------



## 435279

bancanus said:


> Have anyone compare the sound quality of Iphone->Mojo vs Xduoo X10Tii -> Mojo? I am thinking if it’s worth to get Xduoo as transport. Any comments are welcome!



To me Mojo always sounds best when fed with an optical signal iPhone doesn't do optical, X10Tii does, so for me its the winner. Mojo battery life is better when fed an optical signal.

X10T doesn't do streaming, so that's a downside, I only use mine with files stored on the uSD card.


----------



## 435279

niron said:


> Chord has just announced 2go and 2yu that bring hi-res streaming to Hugo  and other DACs. Prices if you're asking are
> £995  and £449 respectively
> 
> So if I want these modules for my other DACs do I really need to buy them both (2go and 2yu)? That's crazy!
> ...



Its not crazy, just a business decision on Chord's part, if its not worth the asking price for you then don't buy it. You can buy 2Go ASAP and then later 2Yu so that's an option to spread the cost a bit.


----------



## miketlse (Feb 15, 2020)

bancanus said:


> Have anyone compare the sound quality of Iphone->Mojo vs Xduoo X10Tii -> Mojo? I am thinking if it’s worth to get Xduoo as transport. Any comments are welcome!


Check out the MScaler thread.
There were posts by several owners, describing that they had found the Xduoo X10Tii to be an excellent source for the MScaler optical input.
The downsides are:

you still have a cable connection
you can't do streaming
the Xduoo X10Tii user interface is said to be a bit basic, however you can also use a phone/tablet app to control the Xduoo X10Tii
If these are not showstoppers for you, then I think that you could find the Xduoo X10Tii to be a good cost effective transport for the Mojo.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bancanus

thanks @miketlse and @SteveOliver ! really appreciate your help and insights  am going to get Xduoo =)


----------



## alekc

bancanus said:


> Have anyone compare the sound quality of Iphone->Mojo vs Xduoo X10Tii -> Mojo? I am thinking if it’s worth to get Xduoo as transport. Any comments are welcome!



I don't have much experience with Apple hardware but comparing to number of Android base devices Xduoo is superior if you want transport without influence on what you hear. IMHO after 2 days of owning Xduoo X10Tii I think it is superior to mobiles in most cases as a transport. Keep in mind that Xduoo has been designed to be a transport, mobile phones weren't. The size and weight makes it perfect companion on the go and the battery life is very decent and is longer than Mojo. The question is are you listening from files or using streaming services. If you are listening from files, than the next question is how large your library is. Xduoo officially handles up to 256gb cards, but there are reports that larger cards work without any problems too. 

Another advantage of Xduoo comparing to any mobile is that you have both coax and optical link to Mojo. In my case when I used any of those 2 I never even tried Mojo with USB from Xduoo - there was no point.


----------



## bancanus

alekc said:


> I don't have much experience with Apple hardware but comparing to number of Android base devices Xduoo is superior if you want transport without influence on what you hear. IMHO after 2 days of owning Xduoo X10Tii I think it is superior to mobiles in most cases as a transport. Keep in mind that Xduoo has been designed to be a transport, mobile phones weren't. The size and weight makes it perfect companion on the go and the battery life is very decent and is longer than Mojo. The question is are you listening from files or using streaming services. If you are listening from files, than the next question is how large your library is. Xduoo officially handles up to 256gb cards, but there are reports that larger cards work without any problems too.
> 
> Another advantage of Xduoo comparing to any mobile is that you have both coax and optical link to Mojo. In my case when I used any of those 2 I never even tried Mojo with USB from Xduoo - there was no point.


Thanks for the info! May I know where can I get the cable for optical out from xduoo xt0tii?


----------



## 435279

bancanus said:


> Thanks for the info! May I know where can I get the cable for optical out from xduoo xt0tii?



I got the "Supra ZAC Fibre Optic Digital Interconnect 0.15m" but better cheaper options are available if you look around and are prepared to wait for delivery.


----------



## bancanus

SteveOliver said:


> I got the "Supra ZAC Fibre Optic Digital Interconnect 0.15m" but better cheaper options are available if you look around and are prepared to wait for delivery.


Thanks for sharing the name of your cable @SteveOliver!


----------



## maserluv

Hi Guys,

This is the first time I'm connecting the mojo to my iMac. I preferred to set my mojo at 2.1V (Double Blue) and use my iMac Volume Up/Down to control the volume, but that doesn't seem to work. The Master Volume Control on Mac is fixed, and it is troublesome to use the apps i.e. Spotify, Youtube's volume control to control the volume.

Is there a WORKAROUND?

Regards Wayne


----------



## 435279

maserluv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is the first time I'm connecting the mojo to my iMac. I preferred to set my mojo at 2.1V (Double Blue) and use my iMac Volume Up/Down to control the volume, but that doesn't seem to work. The Master Volume Control on Mac is fixed, and it is troublesome to use the apps i.e. Spotify, Youtube's volume control to control the volume.
> 
> ...



There may be but you don't really want to do that if you want the best quality bit-perfect sound which I assume you do because you are using a Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

maserluv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is the first time I'm connecting the mojo to my iMac. I preferred to set my mojo at 2.1V (Double Blue) and use my iMac Volume Up/Down to control the volume, but that doesn't seem to work. The Master Volume Control on Mac is fixed, and it is troublesome to use the apps i.e. Spotify, Youtube's volume control to control the volume.
> 
> ...


From the FAQ in Post #3


> rob watts said:
> It is always better to give Mojo bit perfect files and let Mojo do the work, as the processing within Mojo is much more complex and sophisticated than a mobile or PC.
> 
> So when you have an app that has a volume control, and no bit perfect setting, then set it to full volume on the app on the assumption that this will keep the data closer to the original file.
> ...





> rob watts said:
> You can always do a listening test. If set to max against 50% say, and it hardens up (becomes brighter) with loud recordings then its clipping. If on the other hand the perception of sound-stage depth is reduced, then the volume control is degrading the sound.
> 
> If you do that test and can hear no difference then don't worry, its a good app volume control.
> ...


  So the advice is to use Robs listening test, to identify what app volume control level works best, and then try and use the Mojo volume control as much as possible.


----------



## cirodts

is the fiio l17 ok to connect a mojo to the ibasso dx220?
is the fiio l17 a good digital connection for the mojo?


----------



## 435279

cirodts said:


> is the fiio l17 ok to connect a mojo to the ibasso dx220?
> is the fiio l17 a good digital connection for the mojo?


The Fiio L17 is really an analogue cable designed for connecting a 3.5mm analogue output to the analogue input of a headphone amp. 

I think you probably want something more like the Fiio CL06?


----------



## cirodts

I understand, but if I use a 3.5-3.5 coaxial the mojo sounds the same, why?


----------



## cirodts

can this optical cable with adapters act as coaxial for the mojo?


----------



## CJG888

It will always be an optical cable. Coaxial is an electrical connection. It can, however, be used to connect a source to the Mojo’s optical input. Some devices (e.g. Xduoo X10T) use a 3.5mm optical socket. That is the purpose of the adapters.


----------



## masterpfa

cirodts said:


> can this optical cable with adapters act as coaxial for the mojo?



Not too sure if I understand you question correctly. The Mojo will accept the Optical input, would you need to convert the cable to adapt to coaxial for the Source device?

This for example


----------



## alekc

CJG888 said:


> Coaxial is an electrical connection. It can, however, be used to connect a source to the Mojo’s optical input. Some devices (e.g. Xduoo X10T) use a 3.5mm optical socket. That is the purpose of the adapters.


This is exactly how I use Mojo with Xduoo X10Tii. It is small with great SQ setup.


----------



## cirodts

if I connect the mojo to the DX220 with this cable
https://www.amazon.it/FiiO-Decoding...MÅŽÕÑ&keywords=fiio+l28&qid=1582202401&sr=8-1
It works, is it correct what I do?


----------



## Ameerzs

cirodts said:


> if I connect the mojo to the DX220 with this cable
> https://www.amazon.it/FiiO-Decoding-Coassiale-Lettori-Musicali/dp/B07C37TMZB/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=fiio+l28&qid=1582202401&sr=8-1
> It works, is it correct what I do?


rather sell the mojo and bought amp 8 with the dx220 (if u still not try it)


----------



## BlakeT (Feb 20, 2020)

Just acquired the Mojo.  Put it in the main speaker system just for fun/curiosity to see how it would perform, using the Mojo's Line Level option into my preamp.  Judas _*freaking*_ Priest.......  for the money, just as a DAC, this thing totally shreds!   So much sonic performance for so little money!  What a great time we live in!


----------



## surfgeorge

BlakeT said:


> Just acquired the Mojo.  Put it in the main speaker system just for fun/curiosity to see how it would perform, using the Mojo's Line Level option into my preamp.  Judas _*freaking*_ Priest.......  for the money, just as a DAC, this thing totally shreds!   So much sonic performance for so little money!  What a great time we live in!


LOL
I did the same and a few weeks later replaced the DAC in my system with a used 2Qute.
If anything I feel that in my stereo system the capabilities of reproducing the soundstage and retreiving detail come out even more than with my headphones and earphones.


----------



## RiseFall123

Hi everybody,

just got a Rasberry Pi 4 that I will use with Ropieee (Roon client) and Chord Mojo via USB.

I wonder: I should use the USB 2.0 or USB 3.0? I think that Mojo is limited to 2.0 but also I think that in the past I read that is always better for audio 2.0 instead that 3.0.

What do you think and use?


----------



## dontfeedphils

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> just got a Rasberry Pi 4 that I will use with Ropieee (Roon client) and Chord Mojo via USB.
> 
> ...



Can't imagine there would be much difference.


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> just got a Rasberry Pi 4 that I will use with Ropieee (Roon client) and Chord Mojo via USB.
> 
> ...



I use optical, but you need a hat:https://www.hifiberry.com/shop/boards/hifiberry-digi-pro/


----------



## RiseFall123

Then you use the Mojo optical-in?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> Then you use the Mojo optical-in?



I actually use Poly for Mojo, and the Pi with TT2, but I have, yes. Poly is very good (I.e., quiet) even though it’s USB.  But optical to me eliminates any worries over electrical noise getting transmitted to the DAC.


----------



## DBaldock9

RiseFall123 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> just got a Rasberry Pi 4 that I will use with Ropieee (Roon client) and Chord Mojo via USB.
> 
> ...



It looks like USB 2.0, with a data rate of 480Mbps, should be able to easily handle any standard digital audio signal, according to this list of data rates -
Quoted from - http://archimago.blogspot.com/2016/05/measurements-music-servers-possibly.html
~~~
_I mentioned above that 50Mbits/s is rather extreme for audio... Realize that for uncompressed stereo 16/44 PCM we just need about 1.4Mbps, for stereo 24/96 it goes up to 4.6Mbps, for stereo 24/192 it's 9.2Mbps, for stereo 32/384 it's 24.6Mbps, and crazy extreme stereo 32/768 it's 49.2Mbps. As for the DSD side, stereo DSD64 is 5.6Mbps, DSD128 goes up to 11.2Mbps, DSD256 is 22.4Mbps, and DSD512 goes to a whopping 44.8Mbps._
~~~


----------



## CNB3

Does it make sense to use the Mojo (or, in my case, Mojo + Poly) with powered noise-cancelling headphones (in my case, Sony WH-1000XM3)?  Or is streaming Tidal/Spotify from iPhone (via Poly) to Mojo, and then from Mojo to powered headphones pointless because headphone amp/dac trumps the Mojo (in which case I might as well just go wireless from iPhone directly to headphones)?  Or is that a headphone-specific question, in that some respond differently from others to having an input plugged in, vs receiving input wirelessly?

(Sorry if previously asked and answered - I tried to search thread but didn't see answer to my Q.)


----------



## jarnopp

CNB3 said:


> Does it make sense to use the Mojo (or, in my case, Mojo + Poly) with powered noise-cancelling headphones (in my case, Sony WH-1000XM3)?  Or is streaming Tidal/Spotify from iPhone (via Poly) to Mojo, and then from Mojo to powered headphones pointless because headphone amp/dac trumps the Mojo (in which case I might as well just go wireless from iPhone directly to headphones)?  Or is that a headphone-specific question, in that some respond differently from others to having an input plugged in, vs receiving input wirelessly?
> 
> (Sorry if previously asked and answered - I tried to search thread but didn't see answer to my Q.)



If your headphone is wireless, then it has its own dac and amp built in, so that is what you will be hearing. I would expect no difference using Poly vs streaming directly from your phone.


----------



## CNB3

jarnopp said:


> If your headphone is wireless, then it has its own dac and amp built in, so that is what you will be hearing. I would expect no difference using Poly vs streaming directly from your phone.


To clarify - the Sony WH-1000XM3 can be wireless (e.g., streaming directly from iPhone to headphones), but can also be used wired (stream iPhone to Mojo via Poly, then wired from Mojo to headphones).  Are you saying that it is useless to use the Mojo with any powered / noise-cancelling headphone?


----------



## jarnopp

CNB3 said:


> To clarify - the Sony WH-1000XM3 can be wireless (e.g., streaming directly from iPhone to headphones), but can also be used wired (stream iPhone to Mojo via Poly, then wired from Mojo to headphones).  Are you saying that it is useless to use the Mojo with any powered / noise-cancelling headphone?



If you use them wired, it would depend on what the specific headphone is doing. If there is a mode where the headphone becomes just a passive headphone (probably also powered off) then you would be hearing all the benefits of Mojo. But if that isn’t the case, and the headphone is taking the wired signal and doing an A-to-D conversion, then processing it, then DAC and amp functions, there would likely be no benefit. So depends on how the specific headphone.


----------



## CNB3

jarnopp said:


> If you use them wired, it would depend on what the specific headphone is doing. If there is a mode where the headphone becomes just a passive headphone (probably also powered off) then you would be hearing all the benefits of Mojo. But if that isn’t the case, and the headphone is taking the wired signal and doing an A-to-D conversion, then processing it, then DAC and amp functions, there would likely be no benefit. So depends on how the specific headphone.


That's what I suspected.  I really like using the Sonys with noise cancelling powered on when out and about (esp subway) and when travelling (trains/airplanes) vs my other on-ears (M&D MH40s) or earbuds (Shure wired; Jabra wireless) and ideally would like to get benefit of both that AND Chord mojo.  Guess really a tech question for Sony then though.

Thanks for your input (ick, sorry, no pun intended).


----------



## ubs28 (Feb 22, 2020)

CNB3 said:


> Does it make sense to use the Mojo (or, in my case, Mojo + Poly) with powered noise-cancelling headphones (in my case, Sony WH-1000XM3)?  Or is streaming Tidal/Spotify from iPhone (via Poly) to Mojo, and then from Mojo to powered headphones pointless because headphone amp/dac trumps the Mojo (in which case I might as well just go wireless from iPhone directly to headphones)?  Or is that a headphone-specific question, in that some respond differently from others to having an input plugged in, vs receiving input wirelessly?
> 
> (Sorry if previously asked and answered - I tried to search thread but didn't see answer to my Q.)



It will sound much better.

Just think about it.
- Sony WH-1000XM3 gets 30 hours of battery life
- Chord Poly + Mojo only gets 8 hours

So you know Sony cut a lot of corners to squeeze  out that 30 hours of battery life.

Sony WH-1000XM3 + Poly / Mojo = basshead headphone with much better clarity and details (over Bluetooth it is a very muddy and unclear headphone)
Bose NC 700 + Poly / Mojo = neutral headphone similar to like a HD 650.

However you have to use the Sony and Bose headphone powered on with the Poly / Mojo because they are tuned with the onboard DSP.

Without the DSP enabled, both the Sony and Bose just sound really bad (Sony and Bose did not bother tuning the driver, they fixed it with an active EQ)


----------



## xenoVa

ubs28 said:


> It will sound much better.
> 
> Just think about it.
> - Sony WH-1000XM3 gets 30 hours of battery life
> ...



I think Sony XM3 sounds perfect over LDAC Bluetooth. And it driving it by an amp doesn't make a big difference.

It is essential to reduce its bass by EQ. EQ makes a hell of difference. Reduce 62 dB by -2 dB and 125 dB by -4 dB,  remove the rest fine. Now you have an awesome sounding Bluetooth headphone.


----------



## ubs28 (Feb 22, 2020)

When the Bose NC 700 with a neutral bass hits  harder than the Sony WH-1000XM3 (which has a huge bass boost), then you know that the internal amplifier inside the WH-1000XM3 is too weak.

With an external amplifier like the Poly + Mojo, the bass slams super hard and can even shake your head like it should given the boosted bass it has.

To me, this is all the proof that Sony put an amplifier inside the WH-1000XM3 that is too weak which using more bits and kHz cannot solve from LDAC.


----------



## ubs28

But I use both headphones in planes without the Poly + Mojo ofcourse as sound quality is not a priority under those conditions


----------



## miketlse

CNB3 said:


> That's what I suspected.  I really like using the Sonys with noise cancelling powered on when out and about (esp subway) and when travelling (trains/airplanes) vs my other on-ears (M&D MH40s) or earbuds (Shure wired; Jabra wireless) and ideally would like to get benefit of both that AND Chord mojo.  Guess really a tech question for Sony then though.
> 
> Thanks for your input (ick, sorry, no pun intended).


I think that you are doing the right thing by identifying your needs for your different use cases.
Some posters fall into the trap (maybe because of limits on budget) of trying to identifying one system to cover all their use cases.
In reality the best system for casual or desktop listening at home, could differ to the best system for commuting on public transport.
If you need to use during your commute, noise cancelling iems or headphones that convert the mojo analog output back to digital, then perform dsp, then convert back to analog to the iems/headphones, then you are wasting the mojo sound quality.


----------



## Deolum

I have a really noob question. Which cable do i need if i wanna plug my Fiio M11 as source in the Chord Mojo and is it quality wise worse than usb connection to Mojo? I know that i have to turn Fiio in Spdif out and it works via the coax connection on the Mojo but i don't know which cable to buy if i want just one cable. At the moment i use two cables plugged together but don't know the connectors names since i don't really know the difference between coax, aux and spdif it all looks so similar.


----------



## DjBobby (Feb 23, 2020)

Deolum said:


> I have a really noob question. Which cable do i need if i wanna plug my Fiio M11 as source in the Chord Mojo and is it quality wise worse than usb connection to Mojo? I know that i have to turn Fiio in Spdif out and it works via the coax connection on the Mojo but i don't know which cable to buy if i want just one cable. At the moment i use two cables plugged together but don't know the connectors names since i don't really know the difference between coax, aux and spdif it all looks so similar.


You need an USB-C to Micro-USB OTG cable. I am using one by Meenova to connect the M11 and the Mojo.


----------



## Deolum (Feb 23, 2020)

DjBobby said:


> You need an USB-C to Micro-USB OTG cable. I am using one by Meenova to connect the M11 and the Mojo.


And if i wanna use the coax or toslink input and not the usb input?

Seems like this one is the right no? https://www.dysonaudio.com/collecti...hord-mojo-75-ohm-digital-jumper-trrs-ts-3-5mm


----------



## miketlse

Deolum said:


> And if i wanna use the coax or toslink input and not the usb input?
> 
> Seems like this one is the right no? https://www.dysonaudio.com/collecti...hord-mojo-75-ohm-digital-jumper-trrs-ts-3-5mm


There is more info in the FAQ in post #3
Here are the signal paths for an appropriate Co-Axial cable to connect Fiio X3ii and X5ii DAPs to Mojos Co-Axial digital input:






(pin-out identities based upon these: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/14985#post_12467535 )

*IMPORTANT: James (CEO of Fiio) has privately confirmed to me that the above diagram is definitely correct for X3ii, X5ii, and X7*


Alternatively, if you wish to use a _*stereo TRS*_ plug at the Mojo end (instead of the mono TS plug in the above picture, which is really all that is required), then the pin connections would be as follows:





(pin-out identities based upon this: www.head-fi.org/t/784602/18675#post_12651727)


----------



## Deolum

miketlse said:


> There is more info in the FAQ in post #3
> Here are the signal paths for an appropriate Co-Axial cable to connect Fiio X3ii and X5ii DAPs to Mojos Co-Axial digital input:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. So the cable i linked should work right?


----------



## miketlse

Deolum said:


> Thanks. So the cable i linked should work right?


I use optical instead of coaxial, so have no experience using the cables.
However the manufacturer advertises them as suitable, and they are better placed than me.


----------



## Deolum

miketlse said:


> I use optical instead of coaxial, so have no experience using the cables.
> However the manufacturer advertises them as suitable, and they are better placed than me.


Can you link me a fitting optical for Fiio to Mojo too?


----------



## 435279

Deolum said:


> Can you link me a fitting optical for Fiio to Mojo too?


The M11 only does Coax digital, no optical output I'm afraid.


----------



## Noelito3

Hello. I have the Ibasso IT01 iems and I am thinking of buying the Mojo Chord. Is it worth it or with my iems I will not be able to get the most out of Mojo? Should I save to buy some better iems? Will Dragonfly Black be enough? Thank you.


----------



## joshnor713

Noelito3 said:


> Hello. I have the Ibasso IT01 iems and I am thinking of buying the Mojo Chord. Is it worth it or with my iems I will not be able to get the most out of Mojo? Should I save to buy some better iems? Will Dragonfly Black be enough? Thank you.



Upgrading headphones gives you more sound quality improvement than sources (unless your source is absolute crap). To me, it doesn't make sense having $70 IEMs and a $400-$500 dac/amp. Your IEMs will sound better but the dac/amp won't magically turn them into high-end IEMs.


----------



## Devodonaldson

Noelito3 said:


> Hello. I have the Ibasso IT01 iems and I am thinking of buying the Mojo Chord. Is it worth it or with my iems I will not be able to get the most out of Mojo? Should I save to buy some better iems? Will Dragonfly Black be enough? Thank you.


I disagree with the previous post. I have a dragonfly red and ifi xdsd and chord mojo. I've used with tfz no 3, kz as10, and CA Solaris. I hear a positive difference with each using the Mojo. The $80 as10 benefits from the Mojo over the XDSD. Smoother, more dynamic, just overall better sounding. Not all about price of iem or headphones


----------



## maserluv

Hey Guys,

As of now, I’m using the mojo via usb from my iMac. I’m not sure, but why does the Green Lit Button (192 I think) always sound better than the rest of the sampling rate regardless of YouTube, Spotify and online Radio listening?

Do you guys having the same experiences as mine?
Regards Wayne


----------



## surfgeorge (Feb 25, 2020)

Noelito3 said:


> Hello. I have the Ibasso IT01 iems and I am thinking of buying the Mojo Chord. Is it worth it or with my iems I will not be able to get the most out of Mojo? Should I save to buy some better iems? Will Dragonfly Black be enough? Thank you.



Is it worth buying the Mojo for the IT01? Difficult...
I'd agree that if you have $500 you'll get the better overall sound if you buy a good $300 IEM and a $200 DAC
And I'd argue that this is better than buying a $500 IEM and listening from a phone.

But if you are planning to get other IEMs in the future and want to invest in a good source, then the Mojo is a great choice.
I bought it 2 years ago and have since bought headphones and IEMs, always knowing that the Mojo is getting the best out of them. And the price range of my IEMs is $200-$500 (used), so in the "moderate" price range...
Never looked back. Mojo was the best investment in on my journey


----------



## RiseFall123

I have a question for you who use Chord Mojo.

I actually use the Mojo for everything:

- Raspberry 4 Pi / RoPieee via USB (for headphones and for the 2ch hi-fi setup)
- TV via optical cable out for films and videogames (for the 2ch hi-fi setup)

So I don't have any "desktop" DAC right now, Mojo is the DAC for all my audio needs.

I wonder: it worth a try to start to look at a real "desktop" dac for my 2 channels hi-fi setup usage?

In the range of 1000 dollars/euros do you think I can really make a step-up in the SQ or I should stick to the Mojo... according to you?


----------



## miketlse

RiseFall123 said:


> I have a question for you who use Chord Mojo.
> 
> I actually use the Mojo for everything:
> 
> ...


If you are intending to keep your Mojo, then you could consider a second hand 2Qute or Qutest for your 2ch setup (owners do report a step up in audio quality because of the galvanic isolation of the usb input).
If instead you are considering selling your Mojo, and looking for a one-box solution for both headphone and 2ch setup, then I suggest keep your existing setup.
I use the Mojo and Hugo 2 interchangeably, depending on battery level and my mood, and enjoy them both. If you sold your Mojo, then I would suggest getting a Hugo 2, but that is well outside your budget.


----------



## kkrazik2008

miketlse said:


> If you are intending to keep your Mojo, then you could consider a second hand 2Qute or Qutest for your 2ch setup (owners do report a step up in audio quality because of the galvanic isolation of the usb input).
> If instead you are considering selling your Mojo, and looking for a one-box solution for both headphone and 2ch setup, then I suggest keep your existing setup.
> I use the Mojo and Hugo 2 interchangeably, depending on battery level and my mood, and enjoy them both. If you sold your Mojo, then I would suggest getting a Hugo 2, but that is well outside your budget.



Hi, since you own both the Mojo and Hugo 2 I was wondering if you wouldn’t mind elaborating on what kind of upgrade one would be experiencing. I have the mojo, and have been eyeing the Hugo 2 for some time but can’t determine if the cost justifies it. With your experience with both, I am hoping you can give some better insight?


----------



## joshnor713

kkrazik2008 said:


> Hi, since you own both the Mojo and Hugo 2 I was wondering if you wouldn’t mind elaborating on what kind of upgrade one would be experiencing. I have the mojo, and have been eyeing the Hugo 2 for some time but can’t determine if the cost justifies it. With your experience with both, I am hoping you can give some better insight?



I'm on the same boat. Have been curious about the Hugo 2 lately. I think the KSE1200 could resolve the extra detail. It's just $500 vs $2500 is asking a lot.


----------



## MrPanda

miketlse said:


> If you are intending to keep your Mojo, then you could consider a second hand 2Qute or Qutest for your 2ch setup (owners do report a step up in audio quality because of the galvanic isolation of the usb input).
> If instead you are considering selling your Mojo, and looking for a one-box solution for both headphone and 2ch setup, then I suggest keep your existing setup.
> I use the Mojo and Hugo 2 interchangeably, depending on battery level and my mood, and enjoy them both. If you sold your Mojo, then I would suggest getting a Hugo 2, but that is well outside your budget.


How much of an improvement do you consider the Hugo 2 over the Mojo?  I know the question requires some subjectivity and metaphor...


----------



## miketlse (Feb 29, 2020)

kkrazik2008 said:


> Hi, since you own both the Mojo and Hugo 2 I was wondering if you wouldn’t mind elaborating on what kind of upgrade one would be experiencing. I have the mojo, and have been eyeing the Hugo 2 for some time but can’t determine if the cost justifies it. With your experience with both, I am hoping you can give some better insight?





joshnor713 said:


> I'm on the same boat. Have been curious about the Hugo 2 lately. I think the KSE1200 could resolve the extra detail. It's just $500 vs $2500 is asking a lot.


You both will know the musicality that the Mojo brings to music reproduction - so treat that as the baseline.
The Hugo 2 incorporates additional taps, which enable it to retrieve more fine detail from music, so you will start to hear little parts of tracks that you used to miss with the Mojo. The Hugo 2 also brings to the party, the ability to direct drive my desktop speakers, plus my floorstanding speakers - so the Hugo 2 represents more to me than just a dac/headphone amplifier. Of course this ability to direct drive speakers, will not be a factor for everyone.
When my Hugo 2 first arrived, I immediately consciously noticed the extra fine detail, and the Mojo started to sound congested in comparison.
After a few months of brain burn in (which does include the brain redirecting some conscious music processing, to subconscious processing), the Mojo started to sound enjoyable again. Possibly one contributor, is that one is no longer consciously listening to the dacs, but subconsciously listening to the music again.

Most of the time I use the Hugo 2, but if the battery is low, or I want to sit outside in the evening, I am quite happy to use the Mojo, without feeling that I am missing out.

Onto electrostatic headphones.
For christmas I spotted the Drop Koss ESP/95X on clearance sale from the Drop european warehouse for €290, and bought a pair as an experiment with electrostatic headphones.
I have tried them with both the Mojo and Hugo 2, and they work well with both - to me they offer the detail of Aeon Flow Closed, but with additional air/space around some instruments. They also offer a very fast response.
I expect that I could now be flamed by Stax owners, but that's life.
Anyway I use the Koss when the mood takes me, and usually with the Mojo, and they feel like a good combination.
Based on that experience, @joshnor713 you should demo the KSE1200 - I have not tried them, but I suspect that they could also work well with the Mojo, and provide the detail that you seek at a relatively low price.

These are just my opinions, but hopefully they may prove helpful to you.


----------



## kkrazik2008

miketlse said:


> You both will know the musicality that the Mojo brings to music reproduction - so treat that as the baseline.
> The Hugo 2 incorporates additional taps, which enable it to retrieve more fine detail from music, so you will start to hear little parts of tracks that you used to miss with the Mojo. The Hugo 2 also brings to the party, the ability to direct drive my desktop speakers, plus my floorstanding speakers - so the Hugo 2 represents more to me than just a dac/headphone amplifier. Of course this ability to direct drive speakers, will not be a factor for everyone.
> When my Hugo 2 first arrived, I immediately consciously noticed the extra fine detail, and the Mojo started to sound congested in comparison.
> After a few months of brain burn in (which does include the brain redirecting some conscious music processing, to subconscious processing), the Mojo started to sound enjoyable again. Possibly one contributor, is that one is no longer consciously listening to the dacs, but subconsciously listening to the music again.
> ...



Thank you very much for your insight on this, very well explained.


----------



## joshnor713

miketlse said:


> Based on that experience, @joshnor713 you should demo the KSE1200 - I have not tried them, but I suspect that they could also work well with the Mojo, and provide the detail that you seek at a relatively low price.
> 
> These are just my opinions, but hopefully they may prove helpful to you.



Thanks for the impressions! That's what I figured. FYI, I have the Mojo (+Poly). I'm wondering about upgrading to the Hugo 2

I bet I would hear a valuable difference going from Mojo to Hugo 2 with the KSE1200. Just struggling right now if it's worth 5x in price difference.


----------



## RiseFall123

jarnopp said:


> I use optical, but you need a hat:https://www.hifiberry.com/shop/boards/hifiberry-digi-pro/



why did you prefer this to normal usb that is already on-board?


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> why did you prefer this to normal usb that is already on-board?



Optical prevents transmission of any electrical noise from the Pi to the dac.


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> I have a question for you who use Chord Mojo.
> 
> I actually use the Mojo for everything:
> 
> ...



If you really like the sound of Mojo, I’d advise you to listen to H2 and Qutest before committing. Some people(like me) strongly prefer the tonality of Mojo over H2.  Qutest uses the Mojo output and will have a more similar tonality.


----------



## RiseFall123 (Feb 28, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> Optical prevents transmission of any electrical noise from the Pi to the dac.



You won't be limited to "192kHz/24bit"?

Could you describe me your complete setup, I mean *also the case of the Pi that you used for the HifiBerry and the exact cable* (I mean brand and model) that you are using from the Pi (do you have the Pi 4?) to the Mojo?

Do you use toslink or coaxial?

I already have the toslink busy from the tv (with excellent results) so I could use only coaxial if i upgrade to HiFiBerry Digi+ Pro).

I will keep the advantages you stated if I use coaxial (with this hat) over the USB?



jarnopp said:


> If you really like the sound of Mojo, I’d advise you to listen to H2 and Qutest before committing. Some people(like me) strongly prefer the tonality of Mojo over H2.  Qutest uses the Mojo output and will have a more similar tonality.



Actually I am very satisfied with the TV+Toslink+Mojo combo for films and videogames but I am not 100% safisfied from the Mojo+USB+Pi 4 for music (Roon).

Thank you, I think I'll stick to the Mojo or I will look at the Qutest, leaving the idea of other brands at the moment.


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> You won't be limited to "192kHz/24bit"?
> 
> Could you describe me your complete setup, I mean *also the case of the Pi that you used for the HifiBerry and the exact cable* (I mean brand and model) that you are using from the Pi (do you have the Pi 4?) to the Mojo?
> 
> ...



At home, I have a NUC running Roon ROCK, connected to my router via Ethernet. It’s in my “router closet” and everything from there is streamed over WiFi.  I have a SSD connects for ripped CDs and a Tidal account. 

With Mojo, I primarily use Poly with Roon at home or DLNA or MPD apps when out of the house.

With TT2 I use an optical input with a cable that provides 192k (some won’t do that), but that is the limit. I don’t recall the brand, but it’s a 1m plastic cable. I’m not a big believer in expensive cables, if lesser priced ones do the same job. This is fed by the Raspberry Pi 3b with the clear plastic lucite case and HiFiBerry Digital+ Pro hat running DietPi ( though HiFiBerry recently announced their own Linux distribution, so that could be worthwhile). Here is a link to that setup: https://www.hifiberry.com/shop/bundles/hifiberry-digi-bundle-4/

For me it works, as most of my ripped music is CD quality AIFF files and Tidal is CD or 96k at the most. Hope that helps!


----------



## RiseFall123

So I should get the HiFiBerry Digi+ Pro and it's own case from the same manufacturer, thanks.

With the HiFiBerry Digi+ Pro I cannot use the standard Toslink (my Mojo is busy with the TV) but I need to use the *Coaxial* with the Mojo.

Tell me if I'm wrong, *I should use the connector that is near the Toslink, that should be like an RCA*, right (there is a chip with a "Pulse" writing behind)?

So I need to find a cable (75 ohm) that is RCA on one side and minijack 3,5 stereo in the other side (to the Mojo), I am right?

It's really weird but I cannot find easily this cable digital RCA to minijack. Could somebody help me to find this kind of cable?

Also, I could consider that with this hat, the right cable (coax RCA to minijack), I could achieve to a sound quality that should be better than my actual Mojo to USB of the Pi, I am right?

I repeat, I won't use the standard Toslink but the *coaxial*.


----------



## jarnopp

RiseFall123 said:


> So I should get the HiFiBerry Digi+ Pro and it's own case from the same manufacturer, thanks.
> 
> With the HiFiBerry Digi+ Pro I cannot use the standard Toslink (my Mojo is busy with the TV) but I need to use the *Coaxial* with the Mojo.
> 
> ...



What you have said sounds right, but I haven’t used coaxial and can’t say whether USB or coaxial input would sound better from the Pi, but hopefully other users can help?  There may also be optical splitters (or switches) available that would allow two inputs to join into one at the Mojo end.


----------



## BlakeT (Feb 28, 2020)

RiseFall123 said:


> Tell me if I'm wrong, *I should use the connector that is near the Toslink, that should be like an RCA*, right (there is a chip with a "Pulse" writing behind)?
> 
> So I need to find a cable (75 ohm) that is RCA on one side and minijack 3,5 stereo in the other side (to the Mojo), I am right?



EDIT:  Sorry, looks like I misunderstood your question so you can disregard what I wrote below.  It looks like this is the cable you need?

https://www.amazon.com/Micca-Premiu...ds=coaxial+spdif+to+3.5&qid=1582922134&sr=8-5

_________________

I am likely not following your questionApologies if I am not understanding your question, but I believe this is the cable you need:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D5H8JW0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Just be sure you use red side as "right" and other side as "left" channel.  They also make single sided if you don't need the RCA's split.

Also, for others that many want to use their fancy audiophile usb cable like me, this adapter works great:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M0H4J6C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## RiseFall123

BlakeT said:


> EDIT: Sorry, looks like I misunderstood your question so you can disregard what I wrote below. It looks like this is the cable you need?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Micca-Premiu...ds=coaxial+spdif+to+3.5&qid=1582922134&sr=8-5



Exactly thanks. It’s strange... it’s not an easy cable to find.

Btw, still thinking if buy the Digi+ Pro or just living with the normal Pi 4+Flirc using the standard USB for my Mojo.


----------



## CNB3

Slight tweak off of my questions (page 2660) re whether any benefit to using Mojo with powered (noise-cancelling) headphones (in my case, Sony WH-1000XM3).- answers to that were mixed, but upshot I kinda took away from it is that Mojo _amp _may provide some benefit, basically using as pre-amp, so more power, but that Mojo _dac _probably superseded by the headphone _dac _(at least, if using Sonys with power on) - which prob'ly means not worth using the Mojo (esp as in my case I've Moly + Poly, so $1000+ worth of gadgetry).  

Which means sell or repurpose it ... first thought was maybe I use it with my computer desktop set up.

BUT I think maybe the same damn issue - my desktop speakers are _active _desktop speakers (KEF LSX); given they are active powered speakers, with built in power and dac - is there any damn point to running music from computer to Mojo (optical, I guess) and then from Mojo to the desktop speakers (analog, obvi, given that is only Mojo output)?

I'm guessing a lot of the Mojo benefit is lost if using with any non-passive headphones/speakers - is that right?


----------



## 435279

CNB3 said:


> Slight tweak off of my questions (page 2660) re whether any benefit to using Mojo with powered (noise-cancelling) headphones (in my case, Sony WH-1000XM3).- answers to that were mixed, but upshot I kinda took away from it is that Mojo _amp _may provide some benefit, basically using as pre-amp, so more power, but that Mojo _dac _probably superseded by the headphone _dac _(at least, if using Sonys with power on) - which prob'ly means not worth using the Mojo (esp as in my case I've Moly + Poly, so $1000+ worth of gadgetry).
> 
> Which means sell or repurpose it ... first thought was maybe I use it with my computer desktop set up.
> 
> ...


I think for a good quality speaker like your KEF LSX's you would be better feeding them with a direct digital input or streaming directly to them so Mojo won't IMHO give much benefit there either.

If you have a 3.5mm to 3.5mm stereo cable why not try it though, your ears will answer the question for you.


----------



## CNB3

SteveOliver said:


> I think for a good quality speaker like your KEF LSX's you would be better feeding them with a direct digital input or streaming directly to them so Mojo won't IMHO give much benefit there either.
> 
> If you have a 3.5mm to 3.5mm stereo cable why not try it though, your ears will answer the question for you.


Thanks for your reply / advice.  Yeah, I tried that (optical from PC to Mojo, 3.5mm to LSX) but strangely, couldn't get LSX to play Aux input ... 

UPDATE:  Jesus H I am a maroon.  Apparently makes a different to run the aux out of the Mojo from one of the headphone outputs rather than the analog input.  (Even worse, not the first time I've done this ... have plugged my headphones into the aux input and sat there frustrated for minutes and minutes trying to troubleshoot lack of music.)

I kinda think does sound slightly better ... but query if that's a placebo effect ...


----------



## 435279

CNB3 said:


> Thanks for your reply / advice.  Yeah, I tried that (optical from PC to Mojo, 3.5mm to LSX) but strangely, couldn't get LSX to play Aux input ...
> 
> UPDATE:  Jesus H I am a maroon.  Apparently makes a different to run the aux out of the Mojo from one of the headphone outputs rather than the analog input.  (Even worse, not the first time I've done this ... have plugged my headphones into the aux input and sat there frustrated for minutes and minutes trying to troubleshoot lack of music.)
> 
> I kinda think does sound slightly better ... but query if that's a placebo effect ...


Glad you got it working. 
FYI Mojo doesn't have any analogue inputs. The connection you are thinking is an analogue input is probably the coax digital input. 
Also remember to set Mojo's output volume higher, to a line-level output level, this is covered in the manual and in this thread and don't forget to lower it again before plugging headphones in again.


----------



## CNB3

SteveOliver said:


> Glad you got it working.
> FYI Mojo doesn't have any analogue inputs. The connection you are thinking is an analogue input is probably the coax digital input.
> Also remember to set Mojo's output volume higher, to a line-level output level, this is covered in the manual and in this thread and don't forget to lower it again before plugging headphones in again.



Correct, yeah, meant the coax input, which, based on old school 3.5mm appearance, I assumed was analog.  Thanks again.  Now I'm got Spotify/Tidal running via optical from PC (Corsair ONE) to Mojo, and Mojo connected via 3.5mm (temporarily repurposed Master & Dynamic headphone cable) to KEF LSX aux input.  

FOLLOW UP QUESTION(S):  (1) Can multiple Mojo inputs be simultaneously connected - i.e., in addition to PC via optical, my MacBook Pro via one of the other inputs - coax or micro USB - so I can use the Mojo with either PC or Mac without switching up connections and (2) if so, any difference between using a 3.5mm cable from MB headphone out to Mojo coax input vs a USB-C to Mojo micro USB input?  And (3) do any/all 3.5mm coax cables actually run digital signal, or do I need a special cable for that?

THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## 435279

CNB3 said:


> Correct, yeah, meant the coax input, which, based on old school 3.5mm appearance, I assumed was analog.  Thanks again.  Now I'm got Spotify/Tidal running via optical from PC (Corsair ONE) to Mojo, and Mojo connected via 3.5mm (temporarily repurposed Master & Dynamic headphone cable) to KEF LSX aux input.
> 
> FOLLOW UP QUESTION(S):  (1) Can multiple Mojo inputs be simultaneously connected - i.e., in addition to PC via optical, my MacBook Pro via one of the other inputs - coax or micro USB - so I can use the Mojo with either PC or Mac without switching up connections and (2) if so, any difference between using a 3.5mm cable from MB headphone out to Mojo coax input vs a USB-C to Mojo micro USB input?  And (3) do any/all 3.5mm coax cables actually run digital signal, or do I need a special cable for that?
> 
> THANKS AGAIN.


Most/all of your questions are covered in the third post in this thread I believe.

1. Yes they can all be connected at the same time but USB takes priority I believe.
2. The coax input is a digital connection so a 3.5mm headphone (analogue) output from any device won't work.
3. You question seems to be the wrong way round, to get the best coax signal transmission you should use a cable designed for coax digital transmission but a normal analogue cable may work over shorter transmission distances as long as the correct signals are all connected (digital signal and ground).


----------



## crazywipe

Hi Mojo crew!

I have one question. Can I use the mojo as a standalone dac plugged-in without charging the battery? (I have the fear that leaving 100% litium battery all the time can damage it)

Thanks


----------



## 435279

crazywipe said:


> Hi Mojo crew!
> 
> I have one question. Can I use the mojo as a standalone dac plugged-in without charging the battery? (I have the fear that leaving 100% litium battery all the time can damage it)
> 
> Thanks


As soon as power is applied to the charging socket Mojo will charge until the battery is fully charged, there is no setting to stop this happening.

Some users have removed the internal battery and used Mojo with an external power supply only, this is not supported by Chord and will most likely void any remaining warranty, but it does work apparently.


----------



## gadbois (Mar 2, 2020)

crazywipe said:


> Hi Mojo crew!
> 
> I have one question. Can I use the mojo as a standalone dac plugged-in without charging the battery? (I have the fear that leaving 100% litium battery all the time can damage it)
> 
> Thanks


I'm using a Poly-Mojo combo this way.
FYI Rob Watts made some comments on battery life back in the Hugo 2 thread, also briefly mentioning Mojo:

#3946
#3948


----------



## jarnopp

gadbois said:


> I'm using a Poly-Mojo combo this way.
> FYI Rob Watts made some comments on battery life back in the Hugo 2 thread, also briefly mentioning Mojo:
> 
> #3946
> #3948



Did you remove Poly’s battery also?


----------



## gadbois

jarnopp said:


> Did you remove Poly’s battery also?


Sorry, might have been a bit unclear here, but I didn't remove any battery. I just take Rob's word for it that there shouldn't be any harm in keeping the Mojo plugged in all the time, even though there's no "desktop mode" like the Hugo 2.
But I guess it's up to each and everyone to decide.


----------



## dontfeedphils

gadbois said:


> ...shouldn't be any harm in keeping the Mojo plugged in all the time, even though there's no "desktop mode" like the Hugo 2.



Good luck with that one.


----------



## Rob Watts

gadbois said:


> Sorry, might have been a bit unclear here, but I didn't remove any battery. I just take Rob's word for it that there shouldn't be any harm in keeping the Mojo plugged in all the time, even though there's no "desktop mode" like the Hugo 2.
> But I guess it's up to each and everyone to decide.



Leaving it plugged in all the time is possible, but you will take a hit on battery life. Mojo's battery is not fully charged, so that it can be left on charge permanently; but I would recommend that you turn Mojo off when not in use. Then the charger will disconnect, and the battery will not be on extra voltage stress, impairing it's life. So there is certainly no problem in keeping the charger connected permanently so long as you turn Mojo off when not in use.


----------



## gadbois

Rob Watts said:


> Leaving it plugged in all the time is possible, but you will take a hit on battery life. Mojo's battery is not fully charged, so that it can be left on charge permanently; but I would recommend that you turn Mojo off when not in use. Then the charger will disconnect, and the battery will not be on extra voltage stress, impairing it's life. So there is certainly no problem in keeping the charger connected permanently so long as you turn Mojo off when not in use.


Thanks for clarifying Rob, that's exactly what I do with the Mojo, keep the charger connected at all times but turn the Mojo off when not in use. I haven't had any issues with this setup.


----------



## 474194 (Mar 4, 2020)

^^^

Amazing, as a new old Mojo owner; it's great to know one can keep it connected at all times.  I too assumed that it had to be constantly unplugged.

I plan to re-purpose to a desktop gaming dac upon Mojo₂ release.  Hesuvi -> Soundblaster G6 to passthrough 7.1 surround -> optical -> Mojo.  So it's going to help plenty if it's connected at all times.

My backup plan is once the Mojo battery R.I.P.s after warranty, i plan to do the DC mod powered by Ciunas ISO-PS Supercapacitor powered by a PowerAdd Pilot Pro 2.  PP2 (12V) -> ISO-PS (5v or 7.5v).  I like to stick with battery-only, glass optical solutions so this fits.  Instead of the ISO-PS powered by mains, it's powered by a PP2.

Here's the DC mod:

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/bdxdit/i_converted_my_mojo_into_a_desktop_dac/










I'm planning on powering my optical board directly from the ISO-PS bypassing the PC power down the line so it's just not for the Mojo.





The ISO-PS has dual voltages so planning on the 5V + 7.5V config.

That way I can use 5V or 7.5V for Mojo.
5V for my optical source.
or 5V + 7.5V = 12.5V for a mScaler or TT2

Looking forward to experimenting with Supercapacitor power down the line when I have energy for this hobby again.  I was planning LifePO4 batteries, but Supercapacitor wins out.  Being able to be powered by a battery pack makes sense to go this route versus LifePO4.

https://www.ciunas.biz/product-page/copy-of-supercapacitor-power-supply-dual-voltage-outputs

Edit:  Scratch TT₂ use as I forget TT₂ already has multiple supercapacitors built-in.  But can add Hugo₂ as the links above pointing to the Hugo₂ thread verifies you can run without batteries.  With supercapacitors or LifePO4, you have more dynamic power headroom.


----------



## alekc

@AC-12  as a side note: I would rethink using Mojo as gaming DAC. From my experience it has too warm signature for it, however if you like it in games too than it is a great idea  Overall Mojo is great DAC and I often use it as desktop solution too.


----------



## Ameerzs

is the mojo price already drop permanently or what..
currently in my local retailer new unit price is still around usd350 - 360
luckily manage to sold my mojo earlier 
thought the promotion end already.


----------



## 474194

alekc said:


> @AC-12  as a side note: I would rethink using Mojo as gaming DAC. From my experience it has too warm signature for it, however if you like it in games too than it is a great idea  Overall Mojo is great DAC and I often use it as desktop solution too.



Good point.  I'm usually conscious of the warm issue, but overlooked it for gaming.  It's still a year or two away as I'm just planning absolencence ahead now.  Going to use Mojo for mobile joy in the meantime before it's eventually re-purposed to a desktop dac.  Maybe for games that I want more timbre and naturalness like Indie or RTS, I'll use Mojo.  For fast-paced FPS games, I'll use the Hugo₂.

The Chord Dacs will just be plug-and-play supplements.  The Soundblaster G6 will always be full-time.  The option to bypass the G6 DAC and use optical out is as simple as plugging in the optical cable on the back of the G6.  





The G6 measures surprisingly well on ASR and has low impedance out so it's a fine gaming DAC full-time.  Just on certain occasions will plug-in a Chord DAC for added realism.


----------



## 474194

Ameerzs said:


> is the mojo price already drop permanently or what..
> currently in my local retailer new unit price is still around usd350 - 360
> luckily manage to sold my mojo earlier
> thought the promotion end already.



Promotion ended end of January.  There were a few retailers that were slow to move it back to the non-promotional price, but it seems to have stabilise now:


----------



## 474194

Just in case you missed, there was a Chord Mojo excerpt here:

https://audiobacon.net/2019/12/24/topping-d50s-dac-review/


----------



## GreenBow (Mar 4, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> If you really like the sound of Mojo, I’d advise you to listen to H2 and Qutest before committing. Some people(like me) strongly prefer the tonality of Mojo over H2.  Qutest uses the Mojo output and will have a more similar tonality.



Not exactly sure that's right. The Hugo 2 and Qutest sound identical to me.

Qutest shares Mojo output, which is right. I think because it needs a less refined output stage since it doesn't run as quiet as Hugo 2.

If you search, Rob explained it. I think last time I saw it, it was in the Qutest thread.

The Mojo does have a less clear sound, which can make it sound darker. However as far as I read, I think it was tuned a bit darker.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Plenty of people have speculated over the past year about a Mojo 2. I guess now we know that it would only be in the medium term, if at all.

In case Rob / someone at Chord is reading this, I just want to say that what would interest me enormously (and very likely many others), would be a cheaper desktop Amp/DAC combo. So it would be like a super Mojo, with all the improvements a few years of additional research have brought, but without the issues and price increase related to the mobility feature, battery, and so on. Maybe that would bring it in around the quality of a Hugo 2, but without the battery and portability, therefore in the 1 to 1.5k price range. The Mojo 2 TT.


----------



## 40760 (Mar 6, 2020)

I guess many (including myself) have secretly wished for a Mojo for desktop use that comes without a battery...

And ditch the Micro-USB for USB-C.


----------



## SupperTime

https://penonaudio.com/fiio-ll-4.4m...kSRd8whgtLzEJjFk7VqeRZsZYI241Wgc7OgMlsFksnalQ



Can I use this adapter to plug into the mojo? 
I have a 4.4mm balanced cable. And I want to use mojo but not change the iem cable. Will this adapter allow me to safely use my iems and mojo with my 4.4mm balanced cable?


----------



## miketlse

SupperTime said:


> https://penonaudio.com/fiio-ll-4.4m...kSRd8whgtLzEJjFk7VqeRZsZYI241Wgc7OgMlsFksnalQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which iems will you use?


----------



## SupperTime

miketlse said:


> Which iems will you use?


Some. Accoustone iems, I forget.


----------



## BobJS (Mar 7, 2020)

SupperTime said:


> https://penonaudio.com/fiio-ll-4.4m...kSRd8whgtLzEJjFk7VqeRZsZYI241Wgc7OgMlsFksnalQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  (Obviously, you won't get balanced output from Mojo)


----------



## justtsaman

It's an different in sound when you run a mojo with a dap or phone?


----------



## surfgeorge

justtsaman said:


> It's an different in sound when you run a mojo with a dap or phone?


I can't tell a difference, both sound great.
I am using the Hiby R3 as a digital transport and iPhone with Tidal Hifi for streaming.


----------



## justtsaman

surfgeorge said:


> I can't tell a difference, both sound great.
> I am using the Hiby R3 as a digital transport and iPhone with Tidal Hifi for streaming.


Thanks man


----------



## alekc

justtsaman said:


> It's an different in sound when you run a mojo with a dap or phone?


If you want best SQ close to the original one and not changed by the player itself I suggest using Mojo with Xduoo X10T II and connecting it with COAX or OPT. However this will not work for streaming services, only files.


----------



## justtsaman

alekc said:


> If you want best SQ close to the original one and not changed by the player itself I suggest using Mojo with Xduoo X10T II and connecting it with COAX or OPT. However this will not work for streaming services, only files.


Thanks
I think Xduoo X10T II is little bit pricey...
Mojo is not good with phone as with dap?


----------



## alekc (Mar 9, 2020)

justtsaman said:


> Thanks
> I think Xduoo X10T II is little bit pricey...
> Mojo is not good with phone as with dap?


I have only limited experience with Samsung Sn mobiles and it is great. I am using Fiio OTG cable with it. Overall it is great DAC/AMP. Can't tell you how it works with iOS based devices. Treat Xduoo as possible next step to improve SQ in your setup.


----------



## justtsaman

alekc said:


> I have only limited experience with Samsung Sn mobiles and it is great. I am using Fiio OTG cable with it. Overall it is great DAC/AMP. Can't tell you how it works with iOS based devices. Treat Xduoo as possible next step in SQ in your setup.


I have fiio OTG cable also android phone
So sound is gonna be good as dap+mojo?


----------



## alekc

justtsaman said:


> I have fiio OTG cable also android phone
> So sound is gonna be good as dap+mojo?


It is always a matter of taste, but I never had any issues and I think sound is great for such small & mobile setup. I've been using it with Tidal both: online and offline. Remember about headphones as those can have dramatic impact on the final SQ. While not very compact Audioquest NightOwls Carbon (some prefer NighHawks) are great IMHO but I've been using Mojo with different IEMs too and sound is still great.


----------



## surfgeorge

alekc said:


> I have only limited experience with Samsung Sn mobiles and it is great. I am using Fiio OTG cable with it. Overall it is great DAC/AMP. Can't tell you how it works with iOS based devices. Treat Xduoo as possible next step to improve SQ in your setup.


For iOS devices you can use a Meenova cable
https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html#buy


----------



## justtsaman

alekc said:


> It is always a matter of taste, but I never had any issues and I think sound is great for such small & mobile setup. I've been using it with Tidal both: online and offline. Remember about headphones as those can have dramatic impact on the final SQ. While not very compact Audioquest NightOwls Carbon (some prefer NighHawks) are great IMHO but I've been using Mojo with different IEMs too and sound is still great.


Thanks man


----------



## justtsaman

If anyone have a mint condition mojo for sale please let me know


----------



## GreenBow

palestofwhite said:


> I guess many (including myself) have secretly wished for a Mojo for desktop use that comes without a battery...
> 
> And ditch the Micro-USB for USB-C.



With RCA and headphone outputs too.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

I know that plenty of questions have been asked about running the Mojo as a desktop amp and how to best prolong the battery life in that case.

Here is a different question: If I want to run the Mojo as a desktop amp (at work), hence permanently plugged in and off whenever not running, would it benefit the life of the components if I just uninstall the battery? In other words, will the unit get less hot if the battery is removed/disconnected and therefore live a longer life? For this question let's assume that I do not care about the warranty loss on removing the battery.


----------



## jarnopp

CaptainFantastic said:


> I know that plenty of questions have been asked about running the Mojo as a desktop amp and how to best prolong the battery life in that case.
> 
> Here is a different question: If I want to run the Mojo as a desktop amp (at work), hence permanently plugged in and off whenever not running, would it benefit the life of the components if I just uninstall the battery? In other words, will the unit get less hot if the battery is removed/disconnected and therefore live a longer life? For this question let's assume that I do not care about the warranty loss on removing the battery.



I think the battery charging generates significant heat, as does the FPGA. It you remove the battery, I think you will get marginal life increase, but for always plugged in use, removing the battery is probably better if it works for you, with all the warranty caveats.  The circuitry probably is less impacted by the heat, but removing the battery means it won’t fail, swell, leak, etc. from being over charged.


----------



## dontfeedphils

CaptainFantastic said:


> I know that plenty of questions have been asked about running the Mojo as a desktop amp and how to best prolong the battery life in that case.
> 
> Here is a different question: If I want to run the Mojo as a desktop amp (at work), hence permanently plugged in and off whenever not running, would it benefit the life of the components if I just uninstall the battery? In other words, will the unit get less hot if the battery is removed/disconnected and therefore live a longer life? For this question let's assume that I do not care about the warranty loss on removing the battery.



This has been discussed quite extensively in this thread already.


----------



## Steve Wilcox

I've taken the advice of others and have the the Mojo plugged into a timer socket (costing about 6 pounds) to charge it for a few hours overnight whilst not in use and it's then fully charged for the day.


----------



## musicinmymind

I have weird problem, connecting TempoTech V1 using coax cable in the link below, even thought signal is passed correctly sound does not come out of Mojo. I can say signal is passed because the color keeps changes in Mojo when I play low res or high res files. Some time is red and high res files glow green.

With USB connection it works fine, what could be an issue?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32968590199.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.12394c4dA4nieZ


----------



## miketlse

musicinmymind said:


> I have weird problem, connecting TempoTech V1 using coax cable in the link below, even thought signal is passed correctly sound does not come out of Mojo. I can say signal is passed because the color keeps changes in Mojo when I play low res or high res files. Some time is red and high res files glow green.
> 
> With USB connection it works fine, what could be an issue?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32968590199.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.12394c4dA4nieZ



Do you have both the usb and coax cables connected at the same time? if yes, then the Mojo will autoselect the usb input, even though the music is entering the coax input.
Otherwise maybe your coax plugs are the wrong type. What phone/dap/etc are you using as your source?


----------



## musicinmymind

No I removed USB cable, only coax cable is connected.


----------



## musicinmymind

Anyone compared USB and COAX on Mojo?

If USB is better then I will continue USB and stop bothering about COAX


----------



## miketlse

musicinmymind said:


> Anyone compared USB and COAX on Mojo?
> 
> If USB is better then I will continue USB and stop bothering about COAX



There is no consensus amongst owners.
Rob Watts designed the Mojo inputs, with the aim of enabling them to all sound identical (see post #3).

"The reasons why sources and digital interconnects sound different are well understood - see some of my posts. In a nutshell it is not jitter (all my DACs are source jitter intolerant) but down to RF noise and distorted currents from the source flowing into the DAC's ground plane. The RF noise inter-modulates with the analogue electronics, creating random noise as a by product, which creates noise floor modulation, and that makes it sound brighter or harder. The correlated or distorted currents very subtly add or subtract to small signals, thus changing the fundamental linearity, which in turn mucks up depth perception.

But I also agree in that lots of people hear changes that are not there - I for one have never heard any difference with optical cables (assuming all are bit perfect) with my DAC's, but lots of folks claim big differences. Placebo, or listening with your wallet, plays a part here. Then there are cases of people preferring more distortion... Listening tests must be done in a very controlled and careful fashion, particularly if you are trying to design and develop things."

I prefer optical to usb, because my sources generate enough electrical noise, to make usb sound slightly brighter.
Other owners prefer usb or coaxial.
A lot depends on the source (phone, PC, laptop, dap etc) that you prefer using, and whether it generates little or no electrical noise.


----------



## musicinmymind

Thx for very detailed info, Tempotec V1 is only transport, getting signal via Bluetooth ldac and usb out to mojo. honestly i never heard mojo better than with V1. 

As V1 had both coax and usb I wanted to try both, anyway as Coax is not working I can live with USB.


----------



## justtsaman (Mar 17, 2020)

I wanna buy a source for mojo under 100$
Whats you guys recommendation?
Thanks


----------



## miketlse

justtsaman said:


> I wanna buy a source for mojo under 100$
> Whats you guys recommendation?
> Thanks


You need to tell the posters your requirements in more detail, eg:

mobile or desktop
preferred output usb, coax or optical
touchscreen or button control
etc


----------



## justtsaman

miketlse said:


> You need to tell the posters your requirements in more detail, eg:
> 
> mobile or desktop
> preferred output usb, coax or optical
> ...


Right
I wanna use it as a portable setup
Also with usb
I have fiio otg micro usb to usb C


----------



## surfgeorge (Mar 18, 2020)

Hiby R3 is a bit more but has a nice user interface and pairs perfectly with the Mojo for offline use. I have the FIIO cable as well and it works perfectly.
Good option  IMO especially if you can get it used since the R3 Pro is now on the market.


----------



## alekc

justtsaman said:


> Right
> I wanna use it as a portable setup
> Also with usb
> I have fiio otg micro usb to usb C


Using Mojo with your mobile + OTG cable is probably cheapest and still good option for portable usage scenario unless you really want a dedicated device for example to play from files only. Keep in mid that Mojo is quite heavy comparing to its compact size and gets warm so this is probably not the best option for jogging for example.


----------



## masterpfa (Mar 18, 2020)

justtsaman said:


> Right
> I wanna use it as a portable setup
> Also with usb
> I have fiio otg micro usb to usb C



It's a difficult one, possibly something like the Shanling M0, or Fiio models such as the M5,M6 & M7 within that price range

But do you, for example, need access to streaming services such as Tidal, Qobuz, Spotify etc or will you be playing back solely from SD card?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

ksorota said:


> I did this method and found that it makes the humming/buzzing noise almost instantly.  I tried multiple chargers and then all gave the same result.  Can you confirm your setup does not have the buzzing and what charging volt/amps you are using?  I would greatly appreciate it!



I just experienced the same thing. My unit was making a buzzing noise just before the full charge was achieved, with the unit off. This is normal, I understand.

I opened the unit, delicately unplugged the battery, then closed the unit. I plugged it in using the Chord stock charger cable - immediate loud buzzing noise. Increasing volume takes the noise to an even higher level after a certain point (one increase, not increasing concurrently with the volume). I tried charging from the desktop and my laptop, same buzzing noise.

Has anyone figured out why this happens when the battery is disconnected? I thought it was supposed to work flawlessly as a desktop unit once the battery is unplugged.


----------



## justtsaman

Thanks guys...


masterpfa said:


> It's a difficult one, possibly something like the Shanling M0, or Fiio models such as the M5,M6 & M7 within that price range
> 
> But do you, for example, need access to streaming services such as Tidal, Qobuz, Spotify etc or will you be playing back solely from SD card?


I just want use it offline, I don’t care about streaming service


----------



## alekc

justtsaman said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> I just want use it offline, I don’t care about streaming service



I would still advise you to use Xduoo X10T II or maybe its older brother. Since new one costs $230 you could probably try to get a used one for half the price? You will not be forced to use only USB and X10T will not influence in any way SQ and sound signature. I got Mojo because of its sound so if you can get something that will not influence it is worth getting in my book but YMMV. While I never had Poly I still do not see it as worth Mojo upgrade option due to price tag which will be similar in your case especially if you want to use only card slot. I have some Fiio gear and it always worked well and sounded well especially if you consider price tags (I am talking about cheaper models not M15 or M11 Pro) so as already suggested this may be a good option. 

Nevertheless I would still go with X10TII or I  Look at it as purchased not dedicated only for Mojo but for your other setups (including those in the future) as well.


----------



## justtsaman

alekc said:


> I would still advise you to use Xduoo X10T II or maybe its older brother. Since new one costs $230 you could probably try to get a used one for half the price? You will not be forced to use only USB and X10T will not influence in any way SQ and sound signature. I got Mojo because of its sound so if you can get something that will not influence it is worth getting in my book but YMMV. While I never had Poly I still do not see it as worth Mojo upgrade option due to price tag which will be similar in your case especially if you want to use only card slot. I have some Fiio gear and it always worked well and sounded well especially if you consider price tags (I am talking about cheaper models not M15 or M11 Pro) so as already suggested this may be a good option.
> 
> Nevertheless I would still go with X10TII or I  Look at it as purchased not dedicated only for Mojo but for your other setups (including those in the future) as well.


Thanks man
I dont like the Xduoo X10T specially for the price
What you think abaout fiio m6?


----------



## alekc

justtsaman said:


> Thanks man
> I dont like the Xduoo X10T specially for the price
> What you think abaout fiio m6?


I know and will not try to convince anymore  I never had m6 myself but as I've said: all Fiio stuff I have and I've heard was usually at least good comparing to price tag and was well build. I also had no problems with drivers under Win10. But I wouldn't base your choice on my advice here and would strongly advice to listen to others who had at least some experience with m6. One thing that comes to my mind: if you want complete setup to be run from batteries it makes sense to get a player that will last at least as long as Mojo.


----------



## musicinmymind (Mar 19, 2020)

Temptec V1 awesome transport for Mojo

$70 and does bitperfect, i am using them mojo and very happy with SQ, it does streaming as well as Bluetooth receiver


----------



## justtsaman

Thanks guys


musicinmymind said:


> Temptec V1 awesome transport for Mojo
> 
> $70 and does bitperfect, i am using them mojo and very happy with SQ, it does streaming as well as Bluetooth receiver


Good deal!


----------



## Andrew Montreal

Hi all,

I was having charging issues with my Mojo. I had it serviced (including the installation of a new battery) AND I got new USB cables directly from Chord. Here’s the thing: I have used a combination of THREE Apple 2A chargers with THREE different USB cables... nothing has changed the problem. I only get one hour of playtime from over eight hours of “charging”. The light doesn’t flash when charging, it remains on.

Any thoughts?

Andrew


----------



## alekc

Andrew Montreal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was having charging issues with my Mojo. I had it serviced (including the installation of a new battery) AND I got new USB cables directly from Chord. Here’s the thing: I have used a combination of THREE Apple 2A chargers with THREE different USB cables... nothing has changed the problem. I only get one hour of playtime from over eight hours of “charging”. The light doesn’t flash when charging, it remains on.
> 
> ...



While it is probably not the best advice possible as a quick test you can try to charge Mojo using your computer for a test.


----------



## miketlse

Andrew Montreal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was having charging issues with my Mojo. I had it serviced (including the installation of a new battery) AND I got new USB cables directly from Chord. Here’s the thing: I have used a combination of THREE Apple 2A chargers with THREE different USB cables... nothing has changed the problem. I only get one hour of playtime from over eight hours of “charging”. The light doesn’t flash when charging, it remains on.
> 
> ...


What was done during the servicing, apart from replace the battery?
Also was the servicing performed at a Chord recommended service centre?


----------



## Andrew Montreal

miketlse said:


> What was done during the servicing, apart from replace the battery?
> Also was the servicing performed at a Chord recommended service centre?


Nothing that I know of. He did say something was loose... I imagine he tightened whatever it was. And yes, it was a Chord recommended service centre.


----------



## Andrew Montreal

alekc said:


> While it is probably not the best advice possible as a quick test you can try to charge Mojo using your computer for a test.


Will try. Hadn’t thought of that. Thanks. Is there an ideal charger? The strange thing is that the Apple chargers worked for the first three years. And I didn’t use the unit much.


----------



## surfgeorge

Andrew Montreal said:


> Will try. Hadn’t thought of that. Thanks. Is there an ideal charger? The strange thing is that the Apple chargers worked for the first three years. And I didn’t use the unit much.


I would take it back to the service place and ask them to fix it.


----------



## miketlse

Andrew Montreal said:


> Nothing that I know of. He did say something was loose... I imagine he tightened whatever it was. And yes, it was a Chord recommended service centre.


Making the reasonable assumption that the new battery is fine, then replacing the battery has not cured the original issue.

Potentially the battery charging circuit is faulty (and the service centre didn't identify/correct this), or the battery could be very deeply discharged (see this info from the FAQ in post #3).

*Mojo is taking much longer than expected, to charge*
First, check that your charger is rated for _at least_ *1amp* charging current (higher is fine; lower is not). If the charger is not rated high-enough, then Mojos white charging LED will flash, to warn that Mojo will not charge successfully.

However, if your charger is fine, then it may be that Mojos battery has been discharged more-deeply than usual:

@Rob Watts said

Try charging overnight with the unit off. The charging circuit looks at the state of the battery before charging. If the battery has a very low voltage, it will trickle charge the battery until it gets to a safe voltage, and then full charge will commence. This trickle charge mode can take several hours, and it is done for safety reasons, and it will appear that the battery is not working as the trickle charge mode takes some time. When in this mode Mojo must be off.

When charging make sure the battery light is white and not flashing - if it flashes, pull out the charging cable, count to ten, re-attach the charging cable. If it continues to flash, it is most likely the charger is not giving 1A at 5V, so use a better charger.​


----------



## Andrew Montreal

miketlse said:


> Making the reasonable assumption that the new battery is fine, then replacing the battery has not cured the original issue.
> 
> Potentially the battery charging circuit is faulty (and the service centre didn't identify/correct this), or the battery could be very deeply discharged (see this info from the FAQ in post #3).
> 
> ...


The chargers I use are 2A so we are fine there. Also the battery is new.

Here’s where it gets odd... the guy who repaired the unit was able to fully charge it. The unit came back to me fully charged. So it would appear to be okay. MAYBE I have THREE malfunctioning Apple 2A chargers? The thing is that they all fully function with the iPad and iPhones.


----------



## miketlse (Mar 22, 2020)

Andrew Montreal said:


> The chargers I use are 2A so we are fine there. Also the battery is new.
> 
> Here’s where it gets odd... the guy who repaired the unit was able to fully charge it. The unit came back to me fully charged. So it would appear to be okay. MAYBE I have THREE malfunctioning Apple 2A chargers? The thing is that they all fully function with the iPad and iPhones.


In that case, if your battery was charging ok, but isn't now, then the next two potential root causes to exclude are:

the battery having been deeply discharged, and needing recalibration (which i mentioned in my earlier post)
are those Apple chargers 'smart chargers' ? Smart chargers can cause problems, because some have the tendency to switch off early, without warning the owner who innocently assumes their battery has been charging for 8 hours, but has only been charging for half an hour for example. So it would be worthwile you trying to charge but using a different charger.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-13019804


----------



## surfgeorge

I have recently started to use the Mojo with the 3,5mm Coax cable and recognized that there is a fairly quiet, high pitched noise coming from the IEMs.
When I switch on the Mojo it's dead quiet, until it's booted, then I hear a faint click and the noise starts. It may go away after a while (like switched off, not gradually).
It's like Tinnitus.

I tried to remove any source of RFI in the area but that has no influence.
It does not matter if the coax is connected or not. But if I connect USB it's immediately gone.

This has been described before:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12007934

Any conclusions as to how this can be solved?


----------



## miketlse

surfgeorge said:


> I have recently started to use the Mojo with the 3,5mm Coax cable and recognized that there is a fairly quiet, high pitched noise coming from the IEMs.
> When I switch on the Mojo it's dead quiet, until it's booted, then I hear a faint click and the noise starts. It may go away after a while (like switched off, not gradually).
> It's like Tinnitus.
> 
> ...


If the noise occurs when the Mojo is charging at the same time, it can be a noisy VBUS line, or the charging circuit changing to low power mode.

From the FAQ in post #3

Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The noise is due to ripple voltage on the charger upsetting the inductors/capacitors within Mojo. If you use a clean quality PSU & a low resistance USB cable to the charger PSU the mechanical noise should be silent or insignificant.

Rob

Originally Posted by *Rob Watts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The problem is a noisy USB VBUS power line, & this makes the inductors in Mojo vibrate. Also, some USB cables have high resistance, & this makes the problem worse - so using a different cable can make the mechanical noise go away. The PSU itself can make it better or worse. Don't worry about it if you hear the noise, Mojo is not faulty & will continue to be reliable.

Rob



> rob watts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## surfgeorge

miketlse said:


> If the noise occurs when the Mojo is charging at the same time, it can be a noisy VBUS line, or the charging circuit changing to low power mode.
> 
> From the FAQ in post #3
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply, but it is not the buzzing during charging. It is a high pitched fairly quiet background noise on the output.
I never charge and listen at the same time.
When I switch on the Mojo, it is dead quiet for a few seconds until it switches the output on, then there is this noise. Faint but audible and definitely disturbing. And if you use the USB digital in the noise vanishes as soon as the Mojo is connected to the source, but with coax it remains for a while and then suddenly goes away. But I have not observed it long enough to find a clear pattern.


----------



## vlach

unbroken said:


> Is anyone using the CA Vega iem with the Mojo? The Mojo is often described as warm, thick and slightly dark sounding which is pretty much the way i would describe the CA Vega.
> Worried about resulting tonal balance and potentially bad synergy.


----------



## Augustin1

hello again!

I can't figure out how to use Winamp on laptop with Mojo, in Winamp settings it is present and activated, but Winamp crashes when i hit play. Dragonfly is working properly , Mojo is working on Tidal and everything else, except for Winamp.


----------



## pumin

alekc said:


> I would still advise you to use Xduoo X10T II


hi alekc ...  do you mind comparing which gives better SQ between these?  

1. PC --> Asio Driver (Chord Mojo's driver) --> USB ---> Chord Mojo

2. Xduoo X10T II ---> SPDIF (Coaxial or optical) ---> Chord Mojo


----------



## ZappaMan

justtsaman said:


> Right
> I wanna use it as a portable setup
> Also with usb
> I have fiio otg micro usb to usb C


A second hand iPhone or iPod touch


----------



## alekc

pumin said:


> hi alekc ...  do you mind comparing which gives better SQ between these?
> 
> 1. PC --> Asio Driver (Chord Mojo's driver) --> USB ---> Chord Mojo
> 
> 2. Xduoo X10T II ---> SPDIF (Coaxial or optical) ---> Chord Mojo



I think this is a very hard if not impossible comparison and here is why: Mojo is very sensitive to USB cable/USB transport from my experience. Overall there are very different USB transports with their own set of USB related issues. 

Given all above I am not saying that it is not possible to use Mojo with USB in fact I am using it right now connected to my notebook  What I am trying to explain is that USB results could vary between different set of equipment and cable combinations.

Coax is more clean but than again I guess in some cases you may not hear audible difference between USB and Coax. X10T II gives you portability and in such case I am always using Coax. However in desktop setup I am using USB. Go figuer. At the beginning I was connecting Mojo directly to PC. Now I have iGalvanic 3 nano + iUSB 3 micro. Honestly speaking I don't see any difference in case of Mojo if I have iGalvanic in my setup or not. iUSB is very useful in terms of charging Mojo while using it due to its 2 ports (4 in case of micro) with dedicated power port.  

Last but not least you could connect Mojo to X10T II using USB too. Works very well. Secondly X10T II battery outperforms Mojo (especially if you do not turn screen on constantly) for at least couple of hours, so it makes a great companion for portable usage, while I prefer using PC for streaming. If Mojo would have battery management system like H2 it could be great little desktop dac.


----------



## surfgeorge

I already asked before, but didn't get any feedback:
Does anyone experience a faint, *high pitched background noise* when the Mojo is NOT connected to anything, or connected to a transport via the 3,5mm coax cable?

I am not talking about the charging buzz.
It is a noise that starts when the Mojo is switched on, and after listening for a while (maybe 5, 10 or 20 min? Not sure and not enough data) it seems to "switch off".
It has been mentioned before in the thread but I could not find a solution or explanation.

With USB the background is silent, but I'd like to use coax, it sounds smoother and deeper, and is mechanically more robust.


----------



## theveterans

surfgeorge said:


> I already asked before, but didn't get any feedback:
> Does anyone experience a faint, *high pitched background noise* when the Mojo is NOT connected to anything, or connected to a transport via the 3,5mm coax cable?
> 
> I am not talking about the charging buzz.
> ...



Yep. It's far more pronounced with CA Andromeda IEM. You can even hear distinct multitones rather than a single tone through the Andromeda. With USB, the hiss becomes more prominent but not much of a distraction unless you're listening to classical or opera


----------



## hifihov

Using a Shanling Q1 as a player, USB connection to my Mojo. USB mode set as USB and USB Audio Output set to fixed volume. When I move the track along by touching the slider bar, I’m getting a loud pop noise some times.

Also with gapless turned on a pop as the track changes.

Anyone else get the pops too using the Mojo with DAP via the micro USB input?

Don’t want to damage my IEMs so I guess I can’t pair my Q1 with the Mojo …


----------



## miketlse

hifihov said:


> Using a Shanling Q1 as a player, USB connection to my Mojo. USB mode set as USB and USB Audio Output set to fixed volume. When I move the track along by touching the slider bar, I’m getting a loud pop noise some times.
> 
> Also with gapless turned on a pop as the track changes.
> 
> ...


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12277215

If owners want to play tracks with differing sample rates, then they have to make their own decision, regarding the trade-off between choosing gapless (but then hearing a click when the sample rate changes), or allowing a gap of 0.5 seconds to allow the Mojo to adjust itself.


----------



## hifihov

miketlse said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12277215
> 
> If owners want to play tracks with differing sample rates, then they have to make their own decision, regarding the trade-off between choosing gapless (but then hearing a click when the sample rate changes), or allowing a gap of 0.5 seconds to allow the Mojo to adjust itself.


Its the same album, but will check out the sampling rate ball to see if it changes color or goes dark.

Im trying to work out if its the Mojo or Q1....

Thanks!


----------



## miketlse

hifihov said:


> Its the same album, but will check out the sampling rate ball to see if it changes color or goes dark.
> 
> Im trying to work out if its the Mojo or Q1....
> 
> Thanks!


The Mojo is always sampling many data samples simultaneously, some in advance, some behind.
If you move the track position using the slider bar, then the advance and behind samples will no longer 'align', so it doesn't surprise me that the result can be a 'click'.
@Rob Watts is the best person to explain this to you.


----------



## hifihov (Mar 29, 2020)

miketlse said:


> The Mojo is always sampling many data samples simultaneously, some in advance, some behind.
> If you move the track position using the slider bar, then the advance and behind samples will no longer 'align', so it doesn't surprise me that the result can be a 'click'.
> @Rob Watts is the best person to explain this to you.


Thank you, bit surprised but can follow the logic. 

Bit confused why with some sources I don't get the pops. Will do some comparrisons!


----------



## miketlse

hifihov said:


> Thank you, bit surprised but can follow the logic.
> 
> Bit confused why with some sources I don't get the pops. Will do some comparrisons!


Just clarifying:
When you say 'fixed volume' do you mean that even quiet passages of tracks, play with the same volume as loud passages?


----------



## hifihov

miketlse said:


> Just clarifying:
> When you say 'fixed volume' do you mean that even quiet passages of tracks, play with the same volume as loud passages?


The volume on the Q1 is fixed, so it wont have any effect if I alter it. I assume this is the best mode as its a fixed voltage out..?


----------



## hifihov

Tested with a Shanling M0 and Q1, both pop. The pop can vary from quiet to very loud, and is random.

Tested with a mac book pro and the iTunes as well as VOX app, no popping….

Shanling have acknowledged.


----------



## justtsaman (Mar 30, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## vlach (Mar 31, 2020)

Question:

Since the Mojo is essentially a DAC with variable line out, am i truncating bits when NOT using the full 3V output level or is it a mute point due to oversampling?


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> Question:
> 
> Since the Mojo is essentially a DAC with variable line out, am i truncating bits when NOT using the full 3V output level or is it a mute point due to oversampling?



I think the point is moot, but here is a post from Rob on the subject, and there may be other posts if you search:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1753#post-13030578


----------



## dakanao

For the people that removed their battery and are using it that way, have you noticed any change in SQ with the battery out?


----------



## dakanao (Apr 1, 2020)

miketlse said:


> The Mojo is always sampling many data samples simultaneously, some in advance, some behind.
> If you move the track position using the slider bar, then the advance and behind samples will no longer 'align', so it doesn't surprise me that the result can be a 'click'.
> @Rob Watts is the best person to explain this to you.


That 0.5 second gap always happens when I play a new track, when nothing else is played previously before. If I rewind the track to the very start after that 0.5 second gap, it plays it normally. However, with ASIO, that 0.5 second gap also remains after I rewind the track to the very start.

This happens on any app and any OS, be it foobar ASIO, YouTube, soundcloud, Groove Music, on the iPad, on the SmartTV etc. I guess there's no way to turn that off, especially on ASIO?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

dakanao said:


> For the people that removed their battery and are using it that way, have you noticed any change in SQ with the battery out?



In case you haven't read above from a week or two ago. I removed the battery and what happens is then a coil whine starts when you run the unit as a desktop amp. Apparently many others (or almost everyone?) got this when disconnecting the battery. At least no one chimed in to say that their unit doesn't do this once the battery is disconnected. It is loud, annoying... unusable without a battery. Not sure what the people who advised on removing the battery were thinking. Maybe not all units do this? One answer I got was that it gets a little lower in volume under charge and so it is tolerable. Still... I can't describe how annoying a sound it is.


----------



## vlach (Apr 1, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> I think the point is moot, but here is a post from Rob on the subject, and there may be other posts if you search:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1753#post-13030578



Thank you so much for pointing me to that thread! A lot of the technicalities discussed is beyond my level of understanding, however it was good to be reminded that there is digital attenuation taking place when reducing the output level and whether or not it is better/worst than analog attenuation, i think it is reasonable to conclude that no attenuation (3V output) is better, at least in theory.
I am expecting the Mojo to arrive in 48 hours and will use the line out (full output) to feed the ALO CDM. Fingers crossed it is actually a noticeable improvement over the AK 120ll analog out which i think is terrific in its own right!


----------



## vlach (Apr 1, 2020)

Another question:

Most full size DACs use a standard 2V output, some more substantial designs use 2.5V, many of which use significant power supply designs and multiple gain stages to arrive at that 2V. How is it then that such a tiny, battery-powered device can output 3V, especially given that (as i understand) it employs only one (1) gain stage after the DAC for the purpose of I/V conversion? That single gain stage seems HUGE.
Or perhaps the pulse array method of D/A conversion generates more gain than a conventional chipset?


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> For the people that removed their battery and are using it that way, have you noticed any change in SQ with the battery out?


I have never tried it so I am trying to maintain an impartial viewpoint.

the original Mojo was not designed with this use case in mind
nevertheless most posters who have tried it seem happy


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> That 0.5 second gap always happens when I play a new track, when nothing else is played previously before. If I rewind the track to the very start after that 0.5 second gap, it plays it normally. However, with ASIO, that 0.5 second gap also remains after I rewind the track to the very start.
> 
> This happens on any app and any OS, be it foobar ASIO, YouTube, soundcloud, Groove Music, on the iPad, on the SmartTV etc. I guess there's no way to turn that off, especially on ASIO?


Check post #3, because this features in the FAQ. If those suggestions do not solve your issues, then ask us again?


----------



## jarnopp

CaptainFantastic said:


> In case you haven't read above from a week or two ago. I removed the battery and what happens is then a coil whine starts when you run the unit as a desktop amp. Apparently many others (or almost everyone?) got this when disconnecting the battery. At least no one chimed in to say that their unit doesn't do this once the battery is disconnected. It is loud, annoying... unusable without a battery. Not sure what the people who advised on removing the battery were thinking. Maybe not all units do this? One answer I got was that it gets a little lower in volume under charge and so it is tolerable. Still... I can't describe how annoying a sound it is.



There is this option:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2581#post-14989857


----------



## CaptainFantastic

jarnopp said:


> There is this option:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2581#post-14989857



So in order to run the Mojo without a battery AND avoid the annoying coil whine, one has to outfit it with a Hugo TT2 capacitor? Thanks for the link, good to hear that there are solutions. But I think this goes beyond what most are willing to do, try. 

Can some of the many people who are happy running it without a battery tell us how they do it, if there are simpler ways? Thanks.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

CaptainFantastic said:


> Can some of the many people who are happy running it without a battery tell us how they do it, if there are simpler ways? Thanks.



Two observations:

1) I would like to hear from someone that they disconnected the battery and the Mojo runs without coil whine without further, complex interventions, additions, modifications. Otherwise why is this thing recommended as a solution for running it as a desktop unit?

2) My battery is back in and I am running the Mojo continously charged. No problem. I will say that the build quality is amazing and opening it, then closing it was a pleasure. Now, according to Rob Watts, once the battery is full, it should not continue to charge when running the unit as a desktop amp. The power coming from the USB cable should power the current use and the battery charge should stop. This is not what I am getting. I fully, fully charged the battery with the unit off. I then started running it as a desktop amp with power from my USB port (good cable, good USB port, etc.). And the charging light? Off for 15 minutes, then back on. And the unit is hot, suggesting the battery is now being charged as the unit runs, despite it being connected to the USB power. As I am writing this, the nearly fully charged buzzing has started. Therefore I am delaying my posting. ... And here I am, 45 min later and the buzzing is still there. When the unit is off and charging, this final charge buzzing goes on for max 10 minutes and I understand it. The fact that now it has been going on for 45 min suggests to me that the unit is drawing some battery power despite being connected to the perfectly working USB charge port.

My current conclusion: the Mojo does not work as a desktop unit. It appears to have been designed to run as a battery powered unit and that is it.

I do like the Mojo. But I can only laugh thinking that somewhere in this thread it was stated that there is no need for a Mojo 2, that Rob Watts said the Mojo is perfect as it is.


----------



## headmanPL

CaptainFantastic said:


> Two observations:
> 
> 1) I would like to hear from someone that they disconnected the battery and the Mojo runs without coil whine without further, complex interventions, additions, modifications. Otherwise why is this thing recommended as a solution for running it as a desktop unit?
> 
> ...



I've been using mine as a desktop solution, powered via USB every day for the past fortnight. I just don't get any noise from it. Today the battery ran out (forgot to turn it on at the wall), so it's been playing/charging from flat (why I took it out of the case). 
Perhaps others have the same issue and can comment, or Chord could offer an opinion?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

headmanPL said:


> I've been using mine as a desktop solution, powered via USB every day for the past fortnight. I just don't get any noise from it. Today the battery ran out (forgot to turn it on at the wall), so it's been playing/charging from flat (why I took it out of the case).
> Perhaps others have the same issue and can comment, or Chord could offer an opinion?



Sorry, I wasn't clear regarding the two scenarios for desktop use:

Scenario 1 - battery disconnected - permanent annoying coil whine noise - issue here is the noise.
Scenario 2 - battery connected - no noise, but battery keeps being discharged while unit is in use and then recharged; noise only when near to full charge - issue in this scenario is not the noise, but the constant use of the battery.


----------



## Steve Wilcox

I did what another poster suggested - got a mains timer adapter for about 6 pounds and set it to charge Mojo overnight. Battery is then fully charged for daytime use.


----------



## vlach

Steve Wilcox said:


> I did what another poster suggested - got a mains timer adapter for about 6 pounds and set it to charge Mojo overnight. Battery is then fully charged for daytime use.



Do you always make sure the battery is completely drained before charging it in order to preserve its lifespan?


----------



## surfgeorge

vlach said:


> Do you always make sure the battery is completely drained before charging it in order to preserve its lifespan?


This method was valid for NiCd and NiMh batteries. For LiPo batteries the best would be to keep them between 20...80% charge. Also don‘t react well to being stored at full charge. Can lead to very quick death. (had that with a DAP once)
If you follow that they will live for a long time. My Mojo has seen 2 years of intense use and is still going strong.


----------



## miketlse

surfgeorge said:


> This method was valid for NiCd and NiMh batteries. For LiPo batteries the best would be to keep them between 20...80% charge. Also don‘t react well to being stored at full charge. Can lead to very quick death. (had that with a DAP once)
> If you follow that they will live for a long time. My Mojo has seen 2 years of intense use and is still going strong.


Yes, the user experience after several years, is that try and focus on keeping Mojo batteries in the range 20...80% charge.
We are all human, so sometimes we accidentally let our Mojo discharge completely, but if this happens occasionally it is not a disaster.


----------



## vlach (Apr 5, 2020)

surfgeorge said:


> This method was valid for NiCd and NiMh batteries. For LiPo batteries the best would be to keep them between 20...80% charge. Also don‘t react well to being stored at full charge. Can lead to very quick death. (had that with a DAP once)
> If you follow that they will live for a long time. My Mojo has seen 2 years of intense use and is still going strong.



I see. So basically when the charging light turns red you stop using the device (in order not to deplete the battery completely) and then you must've figured out the optimal charging time in order not to exceeed an 80% charge. Would that be around the 3 hour mark?

Summary: 
Play for 3 hours.
Charge for 3 hours.
Repeat.


----------



## surfgeorge

vlach said:


> I see. So basically when the charging light turns red you stop using the device (in order not to deplete the battery completely) and then you must've figured out the optimal charging time in order not to exceeed an 80% charge. Would that be around the 3 hour mark?
> 
> Summary:
> Play for 3 hours.
> ...


I don‘t think this it is necessary to be anywhere that strict.
I use the Mojo a lot in the office, and mostly have shorter periods of use, unlike others who listen for hours at a time.
I keep an eye on the charge state LED, and top the charge when I see the that it‘s yellow or red. Then I charge for maybe 20-40 min, sometimes check the temperature and if I feel it‘s too hot I disconnect it. But I rarely charge for the full time, usually only before traveling.

But generally It‘s a recommendation, not a law. The only thing I‘d really pay close attention to is not to fully charge and leave it lying around for months. That can kill the battery. Or keep it charging all the time.

And I do occasionally run the battery empty. Is also ok.


----------



## GreenBow

I use to charge Mojo overnight and then play it during the day.


----------



## vlach

GreenBow said:


> I use to charge Mojo overnight and then play it during the day.



Yeah, i will do the same since the unit shuts off when the battery is fully charged. I think buying a mains timer switch and trying to figure out how much charging time represents 80% of the battery charge, etc. is too complicated. Besides, i don't plan on leaving the unit fully charged unused in a drawer, i plan on using it almost daily. From what i gather on the battery issues, i think as long as i don't charge and play music at the same time thus avoiding overheating i should be fine with just charging overnight and using during the day. Done.


----------



## Supremevegbeef

How is ASIO support with Mojo?


----------



## ZappaMan

Supremevegbeef said:


> How is ASIO support with Mojo?


I think maybe asio in your pc generates a pcm stream which mojo  accepts.
I think asio could be more related to the mechanics of your pc. When it travels across usb or even optical it uses a universal protocol.
I could be wrong.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 9, 2020)

AndrewH13 said:


> Definitely Katana. No roll off, some may find cutting, especially on poor recordings or low bit rate. But if you want a recording laid bare, it is reference. Wouldn't pair with a sharp sounding DAP, but pairs lovely with Mojo. Makes Mojo sound more Hugo than a Hugo..... oops, I didn't say that!





AndrewH13 said:


> Exactly so. I demoed the K10 with Mojo and it was very good, highly detailed but keeping the slightly warm signature, but less than the 846. The Katana with Mojo loses that warmth, has excitement in spades, very neutral, and was to me, a perfect match. I don't think I will part them!



Thank you so much for these postings.  I was struggling to find any hint of warmth with my 2 month old Mojo.  I had a Mojo a few years ago so I was ready to accept the warmth the second time around.  I'm experiencing the same, very neutral tone and no roll off.  Not complaining, I'm a neutral-head so just a little bit in shock.  If it wasn't for your postings, I'll be pulling my hair out trying to figure out what is going on.  I'm not sure if it's the glass optical input (Zero RFI) or my old school 2004 neutral monitors (UE-10) or a combination of both, but it's amazingly neutral.  Enough where I'm considering selling my Hugo2 for greater portability as I can live with this neutrality.  I wish I was able to listen to the Hugo1 because that's a great statement that the Mojo is more Hugo1 sig than the Hugo1 with the right neutral monitor pairing.  Thanks again for your posts, it's helping me confirm if I should let go of the higher-end rig because I want to focus on the Mojo/UE-10 combo going forward as this falls in line with my sig preference.


----------



## miketlse

AC-12 said:


> Thank you so much for these postings.  I was struggling to find any hint of warmth with my 2 month old Mojo.  I had a Mojo a few years ago so I was ready to accept the warmth the second time around.  I'm experiencing the same, very neutral tone and no roll off.  Not complaining, I'm a neutral-head so just a little bit in shock.  If it wasn't for your postings, I'll be pulling my hair out trying to figure out what is going on.  I'm not sure if it's the glass optical input (Zero RFI) or my old school 2004 neutral monitors (UE-10) or a combination of both, but it's amazingly neutral.  Enough where I'm considering selling my Hugo2 for greater portability as I can live with this neutrality.  I wish I was able to listen to the Hugo1 because that's a great statement that the Mojo is more Hugo1 sig than the Hugo1 with the right neutral monitor pairing.  Thanks again for your posts, it's helping me confirm if I should let go of the higher-end rig because I want to focus on the Mojo/UE-10 combo going forward as this falls in line with my sig preference.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...rfi-iem-r4-6-3mm-2-pin-78mm-iem-cable.929297/


I think people fall into the trap of thinking that one 'system' can cover all their use cases.

I started with Mojo, then bought Hugo2, then Mojopoly as well.

Hugo2 gets almost 99% use because I can connect my home PC (ok 2007 vintage so it has optical out) via optical to Hugo2.
summer evenings sitting outside drinking wine or apero, the Mojopoly provides plenty of enjoyment
currently teleworking, but my work laptop won't allow me to install chord drivers. Could be another 2 months of this, so I am considering the 2Go, as a music source.
Just food for thought. The Mojo beats everything in its price range, but everyone needs to keep an open mind about other use cases, in this unusual time.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 9, 2020)

miketlse said:


> I think people fall into the trap of thinking that one 'system' can cover all their use cases.
> 
> I started with Mojo, then bought Hugo2, then Mojopoly as well.
> 
> ...



Cheers for your valuable input.  This has nothing to do with the times, it's just hobby biz as normal.  I'm opposite where I'm maybe 1% desktop use.  I'll try experimenting with Mac -> Airplay -> RPi -> Hugo2 to see if I can develop a use case, but it's presently not there.  Squeezebox 8 has streaming services natively built-in so your online music library shows up in your iPeng app like native local files so may play around with, but it's hard to justify a desktop setup at this point.  I don't stream I don't desktop, but maybe in these times I might experiment...


----------



## miketlse

AC-12 said:


> Cheers for your valuable input.  This has nothing to do with the times, it's just hobby biz as normal.  I'm opposite where I'm maybe 1% desktop use.  I'll try experimenting with Mac -> Airplay -> RPi -> Hugo2 to see if I can develop a use case, but it's presently not there.  Squeezebox 8 has streaming services natively built-in so your online music library shows up in your iPeng app like native local files so may play around with, but it's hard to justify a desktop setup at this point.  I don't stream I don't desktop, but maybe in these times I might experiment...


I spend my days doing systems engineering, where the first aim is to define the user needs, and then identify (av systems solutions) that will suit their needs.
Unfortunately AV marketing offers lots of 'solutions' which people rush to buy, and then complain that they don't meet their needs.
People need to clearly identify their needs, otherwise they will throw their money down the drain. Salesmen don't mind, because they will get paid commission if you buy, even if you bought the wrong solution.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 9, 2020)

miketlse said:


> I spend my days doing systems engineering, where the first aim is to define the user needs, and then identify (av systems solutions) that will suit their needs.
> Unfortunately AV marketing offers lots of 'solutions' which people rush to buy, and then complain that they don't meet their needs.
> People need to clearly identify their needs, otherwise they will throw their money down the drain. Salesmen don't mind, because they will get paid commission if you buy, even if you bought the wrong solution.



Mojo/UE-10 local music combo is probably all I need.  Only reason I would part from Hugo2 rig is the neutral synergy along with the portability factor of the Mojo/UE-10.  I'll think about it and consider selling in the summer as it's not a good time to run errands for at least a few months.  But it's a good thing to have options now.

Part of it also is the Poly 2.0.  When Hugo2 launched, I was really looking forward to pairing with 2Go.  Now that I got some experience in with digital sources, that route is a dead end so it plays into wanting to let go of the Hugo2.  Disappointed all around with Chord streamers.  That's why I left the Poly and Poly 2.0 threads early, just an opportunity lost so getting back to the basics with a portable rig.

EDIT:  Just going to keep two rigs.  Worked too hard on designing, procuring and shipping of my dream cable so IC is off the market.


----------



## dakanao

AC-12 said:


> Thank you so much for these postings.  I was struggling to find any hint of warmth with my 2 month old Mojo.  I had a Mojo a few years ago so I was ready to accept the warmth the second time around.  I'm experiencing the same, very neutral tone and no roll off.  Not complaining, I'm a neutral-head so just a little bit in shock.  If it wasn't for your postings, I'll be pulling my hair out trying to figure out what is going on.  I'm not sure if it's the glass optical input (Zero RFI) or my old school 2004 neutral monitors (UE-10) or a combination of both, but it's amazingly neutral.  Enough where I'm considering selling my Hugo2 for greater portability as I can live with this neutrality.  I wish I was able to listen to the Hugo1 because that's a great statement that the Mojo is more Hugo1 sig than the Hugo1 with the right neutral monitor pairing.  Thanks again for your posts, it's helping me confirm if I should let go of the higher-end rig because I want to focus on the Mojo/UE-10 combo going forward as this falls in line with my sig preference.


Did you have different ear/headphones when you had the Mojo a few years ago, when you found it warmer?


----------



## almarti

Still a decision is not taken at my side.
I love the sound of my MrSpeakers Ether Flow Open with Chord Mojo and I Would like a similar approach but with new IEMs.
These IEMs should be with MMCX connector able to pair well with Mojo in 3.5mm unbalanced and with HiBy R5 4.4mm balanced.
Which ones do you suggest to me? 70’s and progressive rock and if possible below 300€.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## almarti

All tracks played with Tidal in MacOS are played to Mojo as 16/44.1 (red ball) independently if the are hi-res.
Is there any configuration I can make in audio settings in MacOS yo fix this?


----------



## surfgeorge

almarti said:


> Still a decision is not taken at my side.
> I love the sound of my MrSpeakers Ether Flow Open with Chord Mojo and I Would like a similar approach but with new IEMs.
> These IEMs should be with MMCX connector able to pair well with Mojo in 3.5mm unbalanced and with HiBy R5 4.4mm balanced.
> Which ones do you suggest to me? 70’s and progressive rock and if possible below 300€.
> Thanks in advance.


My favorite IEM under 300€ with the Mojo is the modded JVC FD02, it is slightly bright-lean neutral, but very musical and I often grab it and leave the more expensive IEMs in their box. Just so smooth, emotional, clean and clear, and engaging.

But not having heard the Ether Flow - how would you describe the sound and which sound qualities are you mostly looking for?


----------



## DjBobby

almarti said:


> All tracks played with Tidal in MacOS are played to Mojo as 16/44.1 (red ball) independently if the are hi-res.
> Is there any configuration I can make in audio settings in MacOS yo fix this?


Getting 96khz with all master tracks played through the Mojo. Did you check in the settings-streaming quality-master?


----------



## almarti

DjBobby said:


> Getting 96khz with all master tracks played through the Mojo. Did you check in the settings-streaming quality-master?


Yes I did, I Will try again


----------



## 474194 (Apr 13, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Did you have different ear/headphones when you had the Mojo a few years ago, when you found it warmer?



No, I had the same.  My sample size was small tho because I was just getting my feet wet back into the hobby (cold turkey hiatus from 2005-2017).  During 2017, I can feel the Mojo warmness in my bones and that's something I remember clearly to compare against.  The Mojo was just a gateway experiment into the Chord sound before deciding to jump to the Hugo2.  I didn't experiment much with the Mojo as I assumed the warmness was a given, especially since the device is sensitive to it's environment.

2017 Setup:



Digital Source
Cable
HeadphoneiPhone CCK w/ Curious USB cable [Maybe Warmness due to USB noise floor and/or RF Noise] -> Mojo [Notoriously Warm, but Measures Flat]PWAudio 2-wire [Notoriously Warm]UE-10 [Neutral]iPhone CCK w/ Curious USB cable [Maybe Warmness due to USB noise floor and/or RF Noise] -> Mojo [Notoriously Warm, but Measures Flat]PWAudio 2-wire [Notoriously Warm]UE PRO 18+ [Light Warm]

Experienced warmness on both setups, but again sample size low.

Present Day:



Digital Source
Cable
HeadphoneRaspberry Pi w/ WM8804 SPDIF board [Zero noise floor and Zero RF Noise] -> Mojo [Notoriously Warm, but Measures Flat]SilverFi R1 [Neutral]UE-10 [Neutral]Raspberry Pi w/ WM8804 SPDIF board [Zero noise floor and Zero RF Noise] -> Mojo [Notoriously Warm, but Measures Flat]SilverFi R1 [Neutral]UE PRO 18+ [Light Warm]

Because the Mojo measures flat, it makes sense a neutral source w/ glass optical that lifts the veil + neutral cable + neutral CIEM should === neutral.  But because Mojo is notoriously warm, I didn't think it was possible for the first setup.  I'm trying hard to listen for warmness, but it's just not there IMO.

I have not tested the second present day setup yet.

Because I am using a Music streamer, it has the same effect as it does in the Summit-Fi setups.  It makes a big time difference especially the PrAT which paces the music beautifully.  It has a similar effect to adding a Mscaler.  In the Summit-Fi threads, adding a improved digital source (Music streamer) scales the Chord devices.  For everyman Chord devices such as Hugo2 and Mojo, it also scales the devices to amazing levels.  I can not listen now without a proper digital source.  I don't need a $10,000 Music Streamer either.  This is more optimal as it's battery-powered and zero USB anything contaminating the sound purity.  Everything runs from CPU via the i2s audio bus.  The high-end Music streamers usually require mains and USB, but the underlying streaming software is the same.  Only thing going for the higher-end Music streamers are they are more powerful (CPU) and the developer optimises the OS, but unless you are running HQPlayer that power is not really needed.  Fortunately there are optimised audiophile OS for free so levels the playing field with high-end Music streamers.

I think each of these parts from digital source to neutral headphones plays a role on this potential neutrality.  There are very few solid neutral CIEMs and zero truly neutral headphones available (each manufacturer adds it's own color or flavoring) and very few use music streamers with glass optical so it maybe hard to replicate.

IMO:



Digital Source
Cable
Headphone
OpinionNeutralNeutralNeutralOptimalNeutralWarmNeutralGood, Can be GreatNeutralNeutralWarmGood, Can be GreatNeutralWarmWarmToo WarmWarmNeutralNeutralGood, Can be GreatWarmNeutralWarmToo WarmWarmWarmNeutralToo WarmWarmWarmWarmWar(m) Crime



Digital Source
Cable
Headphone
Amp
OpinionWarmWarmWarmWarmThis really tilts me when people do this...


----------



## calbu

calbu said:


> For people who don't hear the 3-D sound of Mojo using USB (probably due to RFI) and don't want to spend unnecessarily, please try this cheap and reversible experiment:
> Materials required:
> - Your existing USB cable (use an OTG cable if your source is a mobile to avoid interconnects).
> - A roll of aluminum tape like https://www.amazon.com/Sliver-Aluminum-Reflectix-Perfect-Patching/dp/B07S72XQQ1/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Sliver+Aluminum+Foil+Tape+for+Duct+Work,+1+in+x+66+ft+(4+mil)&qid=1580370244&sr=8-1
> ...



In my continued attempts to get the best from the Mojo, I discovered that the Mojo chassis is also vulnerable to RFI/EMI. To overcome the RFI/EMI, I put the Mojo in a metal coated plastic pouch used to pack food, with holes for my headphone and USB cables. 
Warning : even though Mojo has thermal protection, I don't know the long term impact on the  battery.


----------



## dakanao

calbu said:


> In my continued attempts to get the best from the Mojo, I discovered that the Mojo chassis is also vulnerable to RFI/EMI. To overcome the RFI/EMI, I put the Mojo in a metal coated plastic pouch used to pack food, with holes for my headphone and USB cables.
> Warning : even though Mojo has thermal protection, I don't know the long term impact on the  battery.


What kind of double shielded USB cables have you tried out?


----------



## GreenBow

If you're getting RFI in your Mojo, it might be worth looking at a Jitterbug if used from USB.


----------



## calbu

dakanao said:


> What kind of double shielded USB cables have you tried out?


I don't remember the name of the cable or store I bought it from. One of the shielded cable I tried was this:
https://www.amazon.in/Tiegem-Connector-Charging-480mbps-MicroUSB-TGM5-Black-2m/dp/B07F1VT7XC

I finally settled on this cable because of  OTG and length :
https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B01M5GZ3N0


----------



## calbu

GreenBow said:


> If you're getting RFI in your Mojo, it might be worth looking at a Jitterbug if used from USB.


I tried iFi iSilencer 3.0 (similar to Jitterbug) and it did not work.


----------



## miketlse

calbu said:


> I tried iFi iSilencer 3.0 (similar to Jitterbug) and it did not work.


What type of RFI issues are you experiencing?
Are they related to 2G phone networks?


----------



## calbu

miketlse said:


> What type of RFI issues are you experiencing?
> Are they related to 2G phone networks?



Not sure it's only 2G; had some problems with some channels of wifi too. I think 3G (HSDPA) affects too.

The RFI issues I have are screeching highs, lack of depth and grainy sound. Without my cheap RFI shields, the Mojo is virtually indistinguishable from a cheap DAC.


----------



## surfgeorge

Rob Watts said:


> I am also puzzled by this. The iPhone results I work from is 3uV noise - which is the same as Mojo - the design brief for Mojo was same noise (in uV) as an iPhone. The recent review on these pages pointed to a dynamic range of 106 dB for the iPhone 6 - and at 1v RMS output, that points to 5 uV of noise - actually worse than Mojo's 3uV.
> So hiss on a very sensitive IEM with Mojo should be the same as an IPhone or actually quieter, but with the added plus of 5 times more output voltage too.
> 
> Rob



Dear @Rob Watts 
I have been enjoying the Mojo for 2 years and absolutely love it. For the longest time I sued it with micro-USB input and it had a dead silent, black backgound.
But after reading about the 3,5mm coax input being superior, and with my improved IEMs actually hearing the better, deeper staging very clearly, I have switched to using th coax input instead of the micro-USB, and there is a weird hiss.

When I power up the Mojo, even without ANY source connected and with no other device next to it, I can clearly hear a quiet hiss.
(The iPhone is dead quiet with the same IEMs)
If I connect the Mojo to my source with the micro-USB cable the hiss immediately disappears, even if the source is OFF.

But there's another strange thing - while I am writing this email, I have the Mojo on and after more than 10 minutes, the hiss disappears for a few seconds, the reappears, after 15 minutes it disappears for a longer time (1-2 minutes) then hisses for a few seconds, then disappears again.
Now, 15 minutes after I switched it on, the hiss seems to be gone. Always without any source connected. And now I can connect my source and listen with dead quiet, black background.
(I had observed this behavior that the hiss goes away after some time but have never before checked the time, so there's no knowing if the 15 minutes are repeatable)

Any idea what could be behind this?
Could it be time to change the battery?


----------



## GreenBow

@surfgeorge I thought it was optical that is the reference sound, since it does not have any RFI noise.


----------



## surfgeorge

GreenBow said:


> @surfgeorge I thought it was optical that is the reference sound, since it does not have any RFI noise.


The thing is, the hiss is there without anything connected to either input. It is real and clearly audible. But I can‘t find an explanation. Must come from Mojo itself


----------



## Rob Watts

surfgeorge said:


> Dear @Rob Watts
> I have been enjoying the Mojo for 2 years and absolutely love it. For the longest time I sued it with micro-USB input and it had a dead silent, black backgound.
> But after reading about the 3,5mm coax input being superior, and with my improved IEMs actually hearing the better, deeper staging very clearly, I have switched to using th coax input instead of the micro-USB, and there is a weird hiss.
> 
> ...



The only possibility I can think of is that one of the regulators are in PFD mode and this can increase the noise floor at 4-7kHz by a few dB. By using USB the decoder device will draw more power pushing the regulator out of PFD mode, and eliminating the extra noise.

That said, I would definitely not use coax over USB - USB has ferrites on the ground, but coax does not as ferrites interferes with the SPDIF interface device. So coax will sound brighter than USB, but the brightness is not real improved transparency but more noise floor modulation. So stick with USB!

So I can see people saying what about the coax inputs when using an M scaler? That's different, as the grounds are isolated via the M scaler's galvanic isolation, so coax is not at a disadvantage compared to USB in that case.


----------



## surfgeorge

Rob Watts said:


> The only possibility I can think of is that one of the regulators are in PFD mode and this can increase the noise floor at 4-7kHz by a few dB. By using USB the decoder device will draw more power pushing the regulator out of PFD mode, and eliminating the extra noise.
> 
> That said, I would definitely not use coax over USB - USB has ferrites on the ground, but coax does not as ferrites interferes with the SPDIF interface device. So coax will sound brighter than USB, but the brightness is not real improved transparency but more noise floor modulation. So stick with USB!
> 
> So I can see people saying what about the coax inputs when using an M scaler? That's different, as the grounds are isolated via the M scaler's galvanic isolation, so coax is not at a disadvantage compared to USB in that case.



Thanks a lot for the comprehensive answer!
That definitely solves the problem for me. I was under the impression that it was the USB input that had more noise floor modulation, that's why I switched from USB to Coax.
USB has always worked without any hiss, so I'll just go back to it.

The only disadvantage I see is the mechanically fragile connector, but it has held up with careful use.

And once again - great job on the Mojo and thanks for taking the time to reply here!


----------



## flyte3333 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rob Watts said:


> USB has ferrites on the ground



Hi @Rob Watts 

Mojo's USB data input has ferrites on the ground ?

I know with Hugo2 it has with both USB power and USB data.

But thought Mojo only had ferrites on it's USB power input, not data?


----------



## Rob Watts (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes on the USB ground - not on the data - but this is differential signalling, and so noise on the data lines will only couple through via the USB decoder input parasitic capacitance, which is ultra low. The problem is noise on the ground, not on the data. Hugo 2 doesn't have it on data too.


----------



## flyte3333 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rob Watts said:


> Yes on the USB ground - not on the data - but this is differential signalling, and so noise on the data lines will only couple through via the USB decoder input parasitic capacitance, which is ultra low. The problem is noise on the ground, not on the data. Hugo 2 doesn't have it on data too.



Oops I was a bit silly with my first reply, in using 'USB data'.

Maybe a better way to ask is, what is the difference in your overall use of ferrites, between Mojo and Hugo2?

Or you've used ferrites in exactly the same way for Mojo and Hugo2?

Because I recall you mentioned ferrites giving Hugo2 better RF filtering/isolation than Mojo. Can you expand on how?


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes it's simple - better sounding ferrites! I found that HF ferrites sounded better than the lower frequency/higher impedance ferrites as HF attenuation (GHz) is more important than MHz attenuation.


----------



## flyte3333

Rob Watts said:


> Yes it's simple - better sounding ferrites! I found that HF ferrites sounded better than the lower frequency/higher impedance ferrites as HF attenuation (GHz) is more important than MHz attenuation.



Interesting! Thanks Rob. 

I thought Hugo2 had additional ferrites over Mojo.

But it was just different type of ferrites that made such a good improvement with Hugo2 (as well as a lot of other very significant things of course).


----------



## CJG888

A rather off the wall question here: I have a number of early Denon and BIS CDs which were recorded with pre-emphasis. Does the Mojo have the necessary de-emphasis filter to reproduce these correctly?


----------



## Rob Watts

Yes of course - but only on the SPDIF inputs as the de-emphasis flag is not sent via USB.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

@Rob Watts Hi Rob, I am taking advantage of the fact that you are active in this thread today hoping you can provide an answer to this question (asked above at some point):

Is there any easy way to run the MoJo without battery AND without coil whine? As soon as I removed the battery, the loud coil whine started. Others confirmed the same thing.

Some have suggested to just play the music loud and ignore it, but obviously that only works if one listens to a wall of noise without slower, quieter passages. Another offered a solution by modding some TT2 components into the Mojo... definitely not an "easy" route.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Bleach-Free

What was the reason for wanting to use the Mojo without a battery in the first place? Sorry I'm new to the world of Mojo but I thought I read something @Rob Watts posted that there was no battery degradation if leaving it plugged in full time. Just need to turn Mojo off when not using. Assuming you're using as a desktop device?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Bleach-Free said:


> What was the reason for wanting to use the Mojo without a battery in the first place? Sorry I'm new to the world of Mojo but I thought I read something @Rob Watts posted that there was no battery degradation if leaving it plugged in full time. Just need to turn Mojo off when not using. Assuming you're using as a desktop device?



Maybe there is no battery degradation, but, as posted above, the unit does not just run off the USB power. It periodically discharges a bit and keeps recharging (whether off or running a an hour or two). So at some point, while running it technically off USB power, it also draws some battery power. Then it proceeds to start recharging 1) getting really hot and 2) making the other noise that we all know it makes when it is near full charge for about 15 min.

As to why I want to run it off USB power -- as many, I want to explore the option of having it as an alternative desktop unit for when I want to change the flavor from the RME.


----------



## Rob Watts

CaptainFantastic said:


> @Rob Watts Hi Rob, I am taking advantage of the fact that you are active in this thread today hoping you can provide an answer to this question (asked above at some point):
> 
> Is there any easy way to run the MoJo without battery AND without coil whine? As soon as I removed the battery, the loud coil whine started. Others confirmed the same thing.
> 
> ...



Your initial post puzzled me, as taking the battery out should not cause coil whine as such. But of course, removing the battery is not a designed for operation.

You can have two reasons for coil whine - a regulator in PFD mode, or the PSU itself being noisy. PFD mode should not be possible at all if you use USB and Mojo is on; and PFD mode using SPDIF is very rare. So the most likely is that the cause is your PSU - so try some different PSUs (try a battery power bank too) and see what happens.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 21, 2020)

CJG888 said:


> A rather off the wall question here: I have a number of early Denon and BIS CDs which were recorded with pre-emphasis. Does the Mojo have the necessary de-emphasis filter to reproduce these correctly?





Rob Watts said:


> Yes of course - but only on the SPDIF inputs as the de-emphasis flag is not sent via USB.



Amazing question and answer.  Cheers!  Luv me dem Chord DACs to even take pre-emphasis/de-emphasis into consideration.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Rob Watts said:


> Your initial post puzzled me, as taking the battery out should not cause coil whine as such. But of course, removing the battery is not a designed for operation.
> 
> You can have two reasons for coil whine - a regulator in PFD mode, or the PSU itself being noisy. PFD mode should not be possible at all if you use USB and Mojo is on; and PFD mode using SPDIF is very rare. So the most likely is that the cause is your PSU - so try some different PSUs (try a battery power bank too) and see what happens.



Thanks for the answer, Rob. Strange, because the same PSU (USB on my Desktop PC) does not generate coil whine when plugged in AND with the battery connected (running off the USB power). It must be something that is triggered by the removal of the battery. Thanks for the thoughts anyway. I will experiment with out PSUs.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 21, 2020)

@Rob Watts.

On the subject of powering the Mojo without a battery, I'm considering a Supercapacitor power supply down the line (Mojo ~ 3months old).

Considering maybe a PilotPro2 -> Supercapacitor -> Mojo w/o a battery.


PP2 DC Out -> DC In SC DC Out -> DC2USB5V or DC 5V/7V Direct

Would this make any difference or is the power input of the Mojo blocked/filtered from the full use of a Supercapacitor power supply?  Same with Hugo2?

Since the TT2 has a Supercapacitor power supply, considering this on a Mojo/Hugo2 but if it's restricted then doesn't compute.








> The ISO-PS is a ultracapacitor power supply using multiple Nesscap (Maxwell) 350F ultracapacitors (5V version uses 3 capacitors; 7V version uses 4, etc). These capacitors have an internal impedance of <3.2mohm delivering voltage outputs with current output ratings upto 3 Amps (but huge instantaneous current delivery headroom) hence the stability of the power supply when under dynamic load conditions - a fundamentally important characteristic needed for the power to audio devices.
> 
> The important feature in all these PS designs is that there is NO voltage regulator between the supercapacitors & the output - the current is delivered directly from the supercapacitors which makes a large difference to the sound when powering devices in the audio chain. It's a growing realisation that voltage regultaors (even the best ones) react to dynamic current draws (becaus eof their feedback method of voltag eregulation). The largest improvement in audibility is found when supercapacitors *directly *power audio devices themselves such as DACs, etc but it also seems to have a audible benefit powering any device in the audio chain.



https://www.ciunas.biz/product-page/copy-of-supercapacitor-power-supply-dual-voltage-outputs


----------



## Rob Watts

AC-12 said:


> @Rob Watts.
> 
> On the subject of powering the Mojo without a battery, I'm considering a Supercapacitor power supply down the line (Mojo ~ 3months old).
> 
> ...



Supercaps are useful for when you need large dynamic currents and this applies when driving loudspeakers direct - which was the intent with TT2. Or they apply when you want to remove the effect of the mains PSU - both reasons don't apply with Mojo or Hugo 2 if you are using the battery and headphones.

Connecting a mains PSU (supercap or not) will almost certainly degrade the SQ (unless you go to extreme lengths to RF filter). But your idea of using a battery power bank is a good one as these work well. Whether adding a supercap will help I can't advise, as this depends upon the internal design of the supercap DC to DC PSU. Also, the supercaps won't actually be able to provide large currents, as Mojo and Hugo 2 limit the current via the internal charger circuit. Using the internal batteries is certainly the best solution from a SQ POV...


----------



## dakanao

Hi Rob Watts,

What are the best possible ferrite chokes to use on a shielded USB cable (like the Moon Audio Black Dragon which I use) for the Mojo?

Yesterday when I tried out just 1 ferrite choke on the USB A side, plugged into an iPad, it seemed like the sound lost bass extension.


----------



## dakanao

To be more precise; would a GHZ ferrite like this work on a shielded cable like the Moon Audio Black Dragon to help remove even more RF/EMI noise? Normally I would just use the AQ Jitterbug, but the Jitterbug unfortanetly doesn't work on my iPad.

https://nl.farnell.com/wurth-elektronik/74271633s/ferrite-core-split-8mm-100-ohm/dp/1635622


----------



## CJG888

dakanao said:


> To be more precise; would a GHZ ferrite like this work on a shielded cable like the Moon Audio Black Dragon to help remove even more RF/EMI noise? Normally I would just use the AQ Jitterbug, but the Jitterbug unfortanetly doesn't work on my iPad.
> 
> https://nl.farnell.com/wurth-elektronik/74271633s/ferrite-core-split-8mm-100-ohm/dp/1635622


Which iPad are you using? The Jitterbug works fine with my iPhone XR...


----------



## dakanao

CJG888 said:


> Which iPad are you using? The Jitterbug works fine with my iPhone XR...


iPad 4. I'm getting the error message ''Mojo is not working'' if I connect the Jitterbug


----------



## flyte3333

Since we're talking about the jitterbug, what is it about the design @Rob Watts that can make it effective?

Does it use ferrites the way you do with Hugo2 for example?


----------



## 474194 (Apr 23, 2020)

Rob Watts said:


> Supercaps are useful for when you need large dynamic currents and this applies when driving loudspeakers direct - which was the intent with TT2. Or they apply when you want to remove the effect of the mains PSU - both reasons don't apply with Mojo or Hugo 2 if you are using the battery and headphones.
> 
> Connecting a mains PSU (supercap or not) will almost certainly degrade the SQ (unless you go to extreme lengths to RF filter).



Awesome.  I'm strictly CIEM and battery-power only so I'll shift my attention from Supercapacitor back to my original plan of a LiFePO4 power supply.  Would never use mains going forward.





https://www.ciunas.biz/product-page/iso-ps

Both the Supercapacitor and LiFePO4 power supplies offer dual voltage (5V & 7V), so I plan to apply 5V to my digital source and 7V to the Mojo via JST 2 or 3-pin direct.  Below photo utilises a traditional mains LPS providing 5V via the black and red wires, but I want to focus on Supercapacitor or LiFePO4 only.  With the LiFePO4, no need to worry about a PP2 in the mix.  Many Thanks!


----------



## vlach (Apr 23, 2020)

Question:
I charge my Mojo using the USB port from my iMac and it takes roughly 6 hours for a full charge.
Does the USB port have sufficient power/current to drive the Mojo if i remove or disconnect the internal battery?
From what i gather the internal battery supplies 7.4V and USB is only 5V.

Maybe an adjustable power supply like this would work, although i don't see how the current level can be adjusted between 0-2.4A for the USB output...

Multi-voltage AC adapter - AC Input: 100-240V 1A 50/60Hz. DC Output: 3V 4.5V 5V 6V 7.5V 9V 12V 0-2A 24W Max. *USB Port Output: 5V 0-2.4A* 12W Max.







Edit: A closer look at the fine print reveals the USB output appears to be fixed at 2.4A. Is this too much for the Mojo?


----------



## GreenBow

@vlach

Mojo may take six hours to totally charge. However it will charge mostly, well before that. Chord DACs go into trickle charge once they are mostly charged. Making the very last bit of charging take longer.


----------



## Pimsilveira

Hi,
Do you hear any difference in terms of sound quality, if you use your phone (mine is an iphone) in airplane mode connected to the mojo? Is the sound better when you put your phone in airplane mode?
Thanks


----------



## circafreedom

I just purchased a mojo. Trying to read up on everything in this thread is exhausting. I have an iPhone 11. I’ll be using it with amazon and possibly tidal. I saw the need for the Onkyo hf app. Is the app still necessary to play hi res through the iPhone/mojo via the lightning adapter? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## flyte3333

circafreedom said:


> Is the app still necessary to play hi res through the iPhone/mojo via the lightning adapter?



Nope, you can play direct from whatever iOS app you want using the camera adapter.

Tidal works very nicely for me.


----------



## GreenBow

circafreedom said:


> I just purchased a mojo. Trying to read up on everything in this thread is exhausting. I have an iPhone 11. I’ll be using it with amazon and possibly tidal. I saw the need for the Onkyo hf app. Is the app still necessary to play hi res through the iPhone/mojo via the lightning adapter? Any help is appreciated.



It's all in the 3rd post.


----------



## .Sup (Apr 26, 2020)

Today i connected the Mojo to my SPL Auditor for the first time. I own the Mojo for two years now and I never had the need to try the combo as Mojo is excellent as a standalone unit. Well the sound is now on another level. If Mojo was a bit sleepy at times its very ”alive” now. Mojo has always had clarity but clarity and dynamics have now increased as well as bass impact. I urge everyone to experiment with their amps.


----------



## vlach (Apr 26, 2020)

.Sup said:


> Today i connected the Mojo to my SPL Auditor for the first time. I own the Mojo for two years now and I never had the need to try the combo as Mojo is excellent as a standalone unit. Well the sound is now on another level. If Mojo was a bit sleepy at times its very ”alive” now. Mojo has always had clarity but clarity and dynamics have now increased as well as bass impact. I urge everyone to experiment with their amps.



That is so interesting because just yesterday i did the same test but in reverse; I've owned the Mojo for a month and always used it as a combo with my amps. Yesterday, just out of curiosity i decided to connect one of the Mojo headphone outputs to my Bryston BHA-1 and the other directly to my HE-500. After carefully calibrating the BHA-1 volume level (by ear) all i had to do was connect/disconnect the HE-500 from one device to the other. The very first thing i noticed through the BHA-1 was a reduction in midrange clarity. I went back & forth several times, with different source material and my conclusion is that through the BHA-1 i get a wider soundstage, it sounds a little bit fuller and has more bass. By comparison, listening directly out of the Mojo is cleaner with better clarity & detail if somewhat leaner. Overall though i prefer the ladder, it just sounds more precise.

What i take away from this experiment i that listening to the Mojo directly is more 'pure' in the sense that the Mojo is essentially a DAC with variable line out and adding another preamp and amp stage in it's signal path degrades the audio signal. At least that is the case theoretically, however it was interesting to hear this for myself.

Note: The mojo was set to approx 1.9V or 4 clicks down from the 3V line level.

Edit: I don't feel like i'm missing anything using the Mojo as a standalone unit, in fact it is so good that it is forcing me to consider the Qutest for my main rig!


----------



## .Sup

Interesting test vlach, I like it especially since the BHA-1 is my dream amp ever since I heard it at Munich High End in 2017 and want to own it someday. I agree with your theory that there is no need to add another device to Mojo, that's why it took me two years to try the combo out. The Auditor is a studio monitoring amp and as such is very neutral and detailed. It seems to just emphasize everything good from Mojo so I would say the result varies from amp to amp. I used the HD800 that are much more resolving than the HE-500 that I also used to own. I did the test at 3V.


----------



## CJG888

To be honest, as long as the Mojo can drive the cans properly, I have found no benefit in adding further amplification (not even my highly modified Cyber 20!). Where the Mojo can’t quite cope (e.g. HE-500), I can see the benefit of “double amping”. But then I would use a different DAC anyway, as I bought the Mojo for portable use...


----------



## vlach

CJG888 said:


> To be honest, as long as the Mojo can drive the cans properly, I have found no benefit in adding further amplification (not even my highly modified Cyber 20!). Where the Mojo can’t quite cope (e.g. HE-500), I can see the benefit of “double amping”. But then I would use a different DAC anyway, as I bought the Mojo for portable use...



The Mojo drives the HE-500 very well, not an issue at all.


----------



## dakanao

I was getting weak bass, both rolled off extension and impact from the HE-500 with the Mojo. In fact even my HD 650 had more sub bass extension than the HE-500 on the Mojo.


----------



## CJG888

Quite.


----------



## CJG888

IMHO, the HE-500s need at least 1W of clean (preferably transformer-coupled tube) power. Any less, and they struggle.


----------



## Bleach-Free

To anyone who is still searching for a Lightning to Micro USB cable to bypass the CCK adapter, this cable from Meenova works for me on my iPhone 11 Pro.


----------



## Thyrfing

Hello! Im a happy Chord Mojo owner. Im using the Chord Mojo at work and home, With Tidal, Roon and when i play games 

I have been using the Chord Mojo for a while and i get the hizzing sound, i know its okey, but its annoying. 
Can anyone here recommand me high quality usb to micro usb cabels? and the best way to give power to the mojo?


----------



## miketlse

Thyrfing said:


> Hello! Im a happy Chord Mojo owner. Im using the Chord Mojo at work and home, With Tidal, Roon and when i play games
> 
> I have been using the Chord Mojo for a while and i get the hizzing sound, i know its okey, but its annoying.
> Can anyone here recommand me high quality usb to micro usb cabels? and the best way to give power to the mojo?


When do you get the hissing sound? When playing or when charging?


----------



## Thyrfing (Apr 28, 2020)

Only when i charge the device. As soon as i remove the cabel, the hissing stops. It only happens when battery is full.


----------



## dakanao

Can anyone recommend me a nice cheap USB 2.0 hub with lightning connector? I want to connect the Jitterbug to my iPad 4, but the iPad doesn't supply enough power for the Jitterbug to work with the Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

Thyrfing said:


> Only when i charge the device. As soon as i remove the cabel, the hissing stops. It only happens when battery is full.


There is some info about this in the FAQ in post #3, but in general:

if the hissing happens all the time, it probably means the charger produces too much ripple current, which causes inductors in the mojo battery charger to oscillate and generate the noise - I suspect this is not your issue
some chargers, especially smart chargers can enter trickle charge mode, when the battery is nearly full, and cause buzzing - I suspect this may be what you are experiencing, so as a first step you could explore using other chargers, or alternatively consider that removing the cable when the noise starts and the battery is say 98% full, is not a serious problem and only reduces your listening time by a few minutes.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Bleach-Free said:


> To anyone who is still searching for a Lightning to Micro USB cable to bypass the CCK adapter, this cable from Meenova works for me on my iPhone 11 Pro.



I can second this recommendation for a cheap USB 2.0 cable with Lightning connector and the Apple chip. 

I got the 6" one and it works without issue. 

One question I have for those using Roon as the Remote/Endpoint on their iPhone or iPad with the Mojo; are you able to get Roon to recognize the Mojo, specifically, or is it just coming up as "USB Output?" On my PC, it instantly recognizes its a Chord Mojo and Roon applies the right settings and also the Zone Icon is a Mojo icon. I would like Roon to recognize it the same way through the Ipad but can't figure out how. Any advice?


----------



## miketlse

ScornDefeat said:


> I can second this recommendation for a cheap USB 2.0 cable with Lightning connector and the Apple chip.
> 
> I got the 6" one and it works without issue.
> 
> One question I have for those using Roon as the Remote/Endpoint on their iPhone or iPad with the Mojo; are you able to get Roon to recognize the Mojo, specifically, or is it just coming up as "USB Output?" On my PC, it instantly recognizes its a Chord Mojo and Roon applies the right settings and also the Zone Icon is a Mojo icon. I would like Roon to recognize it the same way through the Ipad but can't figure out how. Any advice?


The more recent Chord streamers such as Poly and 2Go are Roon Ready or certified, so get recognised easily.
The Mojo was designed 5 years ago, so probably predates much of the Roon Ready capability.
Hopefully a Roon user can confirm, or give a better explanation.


----------



## masterpfa (Apr 28, 2020)

miketlse said:


> I think people fall into the trap of thinking that one 'system' can cover all their use cases.
> 
> I started with Mojo, then bought Hugo2, then Mojopoly as well.
> 
> ...




I have been a Mojo user for about 4 years now and Poly added about 18 months ago, but I have been getting a yearning to spend er I mean , try the next level which for me would be Hugo 2, but having seen the price for 2Go might give the streamer a miss for now.

I would keep the Mojo/Poly for my travelling to and from work with Hugo for home or stays away from home.

IF I do get he Hugo I might consider one of the Raspberry Pi solutions for streaming


----------



## joshnor713

masterpfa said:


> I have been a Mojo user for about 4 years now and Poly added about 18 months ago, but I have been getting a yearning to spend er I mean , try the next level which for me would be Hugo 2, but having seen the price for 2Go might give the streamer a miss for now.



This is exactly what happened to me the past few months, lol. Added Poly and then got the itch for Hugo 2. Then seeing how convenient Poly was, just went all out and got the 2go. Chord is addictive.

Hugo 2 is a serious step up from Mojo. I don't regret it. Granted, I wouldn't pay 5x more for it. Got a second-hand Hugo 2.


----------



## Thyrfing (Apr 29, 2020)

miketlse said:


> There is some info about this in the FAQ in post #3, but in general:
> 
> if the hissing happens all the time, it probably means the charger produces too much ripple current, which causes inductors in the mojo battery charger to oscillate and generate the noise - I suspect this is not your issue
> some chargers, especially smart chargers can enter trickle charge mode, when the battery is nearly full, and cause buzzing - I suspect this may be what you are experiencing, so as a first step you could explore using other chargers, or alternatively consider that removing the cable when the noise starts and the battery is say 98% full, is not a serious problem and only reduces your listening time by a few minutes.



I think your correct and today i remove cable. Im charging and listen to music via the computers usb.

Do you have any charger and cabels to recommand? Cheap cable and chargers work as good as expensive?


----------



## hippotas

Can anyone have links for mojo battery replacement ? I live in asia so aliexpress and taobao is much easier for me to buy


----------



## miketlse

Thyrfing said:


> I think your correct and today i remove cable. Im charging and listen to music via the computers usb.
> 
> Do you have any charger and cabels to recommand? Cheap cable and chargers work as good as expensive?


There were many positive posts about Samsung phone chargers (which I often use), Apple chargers, and Anker chargers. I also sometimes use my Hugo2 charger, plus a simple usb cable from my PC.
These are relatively cheap, and I never feel the need to spend megabucks, on a snakeoil product.


----------



## miketlse

hippotas said:


> Can anyone have links for mojo battery replacement ? I live in asia so aliexpress and taobao is much easier for me to buy


email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and hopefully they can propose a local supplier.


----------



## Thyrfing

miketlse said:


> There were many positive posts about Samsung phone chargers (which I often use), Apple chargers, and Anker chargers. I also sometimes use my Hugo2 charger, plus a simple usb cable from my PC.
> These are relatively cheap, and I never feel the need to spend megabucks, on a snakeoil product.



I love snake oil!😅 thanks for info


----------



## hippotas

miketlse said:


> email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and hopefully they can propose a local supplier.


I have already asked many local supplier selling official chord products. But sadly they are not willing to replace mine because i bought an used mojo.


----------



## Mediahound

hippotas said:


> I have already asked many local supplier selling official chord products. But sadly they are not willing to replace mine because i bought an used mojo.



I think you can buy one here (they're in Canada looks like):

https://www.hifipro.ca/en/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories/


----------



## .Sup

hippotas said:


> I have already asked many local supplier selling official chord products. But sadly they are not willing to replace mine because i bought an used mojo.


So if you buy a used car you can’t get a part replaced? Thats ridiculous. If they offer the service they should replace it to anyone that wants it. Do you have a receipt? I also bought the Mojo used but I have a receipt. 


Mediahound said:


> I think you can buy one here (they're in Canada looks like):
> 
> https://www.hifipro.ca/en/chord-electronics-mojo-original-battery-replacement-accessories/


Wow that battery costs as much as an ipad replacement battery.


----------



## hippotas

.Sup said:


> So if you buy a used car you can’t get a part replaced? Thats ridiculous. If they offer the service they should replace it to anyone that wants it. Do you have a receipt? I also bought the Mojo used but I have a receipt.
> 
> Wow that battery costs as much as an ipad replacement battery.


Sadly i don't and maybe that's why. Some local suppliers in my country are not very supportive but i find a guy who can order a new battery and replace it for me. 
I hope it will be cheaper than buying from hifipro.


----------



## jarnopp

hippotas said:


> Sadly i don't and maybe that's why. Some local suppliers in my country are not very supportive but i find a guy who can order a new battery and replace it for me.
> I hope it will be cheaper than buying from hifipro.



It’s very easy to replace. Moon Audio in the US can send you one, but I don’t know if they ship overseas.


----------



## Mediahound

Another option if your Mojo battery's life is gone, just remove it completely and then power your Mojo externally either plugging it in or using one of those portable USB chargers like from Anker or whatever.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Mediahound said:


> Another option if your Mojo battery's life is gone, just remove it completely and then power your Mojo externally either plugging it in or using one of those portable USB chargers like from Anker or whatever.



Have you tried this? I did and a loud coil whine starts. I then posted here and everyone who responded said they got the same coil whine. Then Rob Watts said it might be my power supply, in which case it is everyone's power supply. I would be very interested to hear from someone who removes the battery and runs the Mojo from USB without coil whine.


----------



## .Sup

CaptainFantastic said:


> Have you tried this? I did and a loud coil whine starts. I then posted here and everyone who responded said they got the same coil whine. Then Rob Watts said it might be my power supply, in which case it is everyone's power supply. I would be very interested to hear from someone who removes the battery and runs the Mojo from USB without coil whine.


I get the same coil whine when I have it connected to power but not always. I think maybe it has to do with grounding or relation to other devices connected to the same power outlet. Been using Apple charger. Now I have an APC power strip with integrated usb outlets and havent heard the whine yet however, admittedly, I havent really been testing this as I use it mostly connected to another external portable battery.


----------



## Mediahound

CaptainFantastic said:


> Have you tried this? I did and a loud coil whine starts. I then posted here and everyone who responded said they got the same coil whine. Then Rob Watts said it might be my power supply, in which case it is everyone's power supply. I would be very interested to hear from someone who removes the battery and runs the Mojo from USB without coil whine.



This person has: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones...urce=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf


----------



## dakanao (May 1, 2020)

Alright, so today the Apple Lighting to USB 3 adapter came in, and the Jitterbug works on that one with my iPad.

With my laptop, it's very clear that the Jitterbug takes out RF/EMI noise, making the Mojo more analogue sounding in every way without a doubt.

However, with the iPad, after much A-B, I found that the Jitterbug makes the sound more etched with less bass extension.

This means the iPad has low RF/EMI noise anyway, and so my shielded USB cable is apparently enough to take care of the noise.

And this is no expectation bias, because I expected a similar improvement with the Jitterbug like it did on my laptop, thus buying the Apple to USB kit in the first place.

Anyone else that found the Jitterbug useless on their iPad, yet useful on a laptop?


----------



## flyte3333 (May 1, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Anyone else that found the Jitterbug useless on their iPad, yet useful on a laptop?



The Jitterbug can help but only so much.

If you really want to  hear what a USB source with zero (or very very low) RF would sound like, listen to TOSlink on any of Rob's DACs. Make sure you run Mojo off battery and disconnect it's charger.

The only USB source I've ever had that bettered TOSLink (subjectively) is a battery powered (completely physically de-coupled from mains power) microRendu with it's ethernet input optically isolated. Pain in the a$$ to have to disconnect and recharge batteries all the time though but it was a cool experiment.

Even though it was a bit better than TOSlink (slightly more fluid to my ears) it was marginal.

Now I just use this 24/192 USB to TOSlink converter:

https://www.minidsp.com/products/usb-audio-interface/usbstreamer-box

To put all the above, in a different way. The lower in noise/RF you get with a USB source, the more it approaches the sound of TOSLink with Rob's DACs (to my ears anyway).


----------



## vlach

flyte3333 said:


> The Jitterbug can help but only so much.
> 
> If you really want to  hear what a USB source with zero (or very very low) RF would sound like, listen to TOSlink on any of Rob's DACs. Make sure you run Mojo off battery and disconnect it's charger.
> 
> ...



Maybe I'm not fully understanding the issue, but why not just use a portable battery bank with USB out?


----------



## flyte3333

vlach said:


> Maybe I'm not fully understanding the issue, but why not just use a portable battery bank with USB out?



Hmmm now I'm confused.

The Jitterbug is mostly used to filter RF over USB audio sources. 

And portable battery banks are used to provide 5Vdc USB power.


----------



## dakanao

flyte3333 said:


> The Jitterbug can help but only so much.
> 
> If you really want to  hear what a USB source with zero (or very very low) RF would sound like, listen to TOSlink on any of Rob's DACs. Make sure you run Mojo off battery and disconnect it's charger.
> 
> ...


Do you get a degradation of the sound quality with that converter due to the conversion, compared to a straight Toslink input?


----------



## flyte3333 (May 2, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Do you get a degradation of the sound quality with that converter due to the conversion, compared to a straight Toslink input?



No it is bit perfect.

If there were any degradation it will result in dropouts in sound. Or no sound at all.

As long as it is bit perfect, it is just light (optical).

Mojo can deal with 2us of jitter, which is a shitloads.

As as long as it is bitperfect it doesn’t matter if it is a USB to TOSlink converter or some other optical source. No difference to the TOSlink input of Rob’s DACs.


----------



## vlach (May 2, 2020)

flyte3333 said:


> Hmmm now I'm confused.
> 
> The Jitterbug is mostly used to filter RF over USB audio sources.
> 
> And portable battery banks are used to provide 5Vdc USB power.



I was not aware portable battery banks were limited to 5V over USB, thank you for pointing this out.
I believe the internal battery is 7.4V correct?
So is there anyway to power the Mojo for portable use with the internal battery removed?


----------



## Thyrfing (May 2, 2020)

Would this work for power the mojo?

https://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F7U049/


----------



## flyte3333 (May 2, 2020)

vlach said:


> I was not aware portable battery banks were limited to 5V over USB, thank you for pointing this out.



Hi, well initially portable battery banks were initially used to top up phones and tablets and had USB 5Vdc output.

Now you even have several models used to top up laptops. And even portable AC units.

But for Mojo we're only talking about 5Vdc.



vlach said:


> I believe the internal battery is 7.4V correct?



To be honest, I don't want to discuss anything above 5Vdc because it might give someone the idea to do some DIY job that isn't safe. But see below.



vlach said:


> So is there anyway to power the Mojo for portable use with the internal battery removed?



Yes you simply use Mojo's 5Vdc microUSB charging input.

If you're feeding Mojo 5Vdc via the microUSB input, it doesn't know if you're charging from a wall charger or a powerbank.



Thyrfing said:


> Would this work for power the mojo?
> 
> https://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F7U049/



This one is cheaper but buy it locally so you have local warranty and the correct plug:

https://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F8M886/

But I wouldn't be charging Mojo while using it. Better to use it running off it's internal batteries (with the charger unplugged) and then turn Mojo off at night and let it charge overnight.

The internal battery should last many years this way.

Charging it while using it will reduce battery life of Mojo.


----------



## vlach (May 3, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## vlach (May 3, 2020)

flyte3333 said:


> > vlach said:
> > So is there anyway to power the Mojo for portable use with the internal battery removed?
> 
> 
> Yes you simply use Mojo's 5Vdc microUSB charging input


In an earlier post i asked why not just use an external battery bank with USB output to power the Mojo (when the internal battery is removed) and your answered:

"And portable battery banks are used to provide 5Vdc USB power"

I interpreted your response as meaning that 5Vdc was insufficient to power/operate the Mojo, especially since the internal battery is 7.4V. Is this what you meant?

Maybe we are getting 'charging' vs 'operating' (from an external battery bank via 5Vdc micro USB) confused.

To put it another way: is 5Vdc via micro USB from a battery bank sufficient to 'operate' (i know its enough to charge) the Mojo?


----------



## flyte3333 (May 3, 2020)

vlach said:


> In an earlier post i asked why not just use an external battery bank with USB output to power the Mojo (when the internal battery is removed) and your answered:
> 
> "And portable battery banks are used to provide 5Vdc USB power"
> 
> ...



The microUSB input only accepts 5Vdc.

Charge or operate, it makes no difference to the power input can take. It is still a 5Vdc input. Don’t use more than 5Vdc.

With internal battery disconnected, you would still operate Mojo by feeding 5Vdc to the microUSB power input 

But this not a supported operating method of Mojo although some have got it working. 

I would advise against it. Best SQ is by using internal battery with wall charger disconnected (less mains RF).


----------



## Thyrfing

flyte3333 said:


> This one is cheaper but buy it locally so you have local warranty and the correct plug:
> 
> https://www.belkin.com/us/p/P-F8M886/
> 
> ...



Thank you, why would you not recommand that way of using the Mojo? Robert Watts says its fine beeing used that way?




Staxton said:


> I am also considering replacing my desktop DAC (which, by the way, cost far more than than the Mojo) with a second Mojo, so I might have something to sell too! One question that I think remains unanswered is, Is it alright to leave the Mojo on 24/7 plugged in with a 2A wall wart? Will that adversely affect the battery or anything else in the Mojo? Would keeping the Mojo on all the time avoid the issues with the battery charging circuitry?





Rob Watts said:


> It was designed to run this way. If you want to maximize battery life, then turn Mojo off when not using it, with the charger connected permanently and it will be fine as the charger will disconnect automatically, and re-charge automatically when the battery voltage drops.
> 
> Rob


----------



## flyte3333

Thyrfing said:


> Thank you, why would you not recommand that way of using the Mojo? Robert Watts says its fine beeing used that way?



That quote from Rob is from 2016. I've been trying to find the most recent advice but struggling to sort Rob's posts by date in this thread.

Definitely turning off when not using, that advice hasn't changed.

But also if you disconnect the charger while using Mojo, you eliminate a mains RF path.


----------



## flyte3333

Thyrfing said:


> Thank you, why would you not recommand that way of using the Mojo? Robert Watts says its fine beeing used that way?



Ok found the updated recommendation. 

*https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2608#post-15149156*

Seems the same as the 2016 quote but I would disconnect the charger when listening to music for the reason I mentioned above (eliminating a noise/RF path via mains power).


----------



## flyte3333 (May 3, 2020)

vlach said:


> In an earlier post i asked why not just use an external battery bank with USB output to power the Mojo (when the internal battery is removed) and your answered:
> 
> "And portable battery banks are used to provide 5Vdc USB power"
> 
> ...



A good (performance) reason not to disconnect the battery (ie a good reason to replace a flat battery):

*https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2494#post-14512464*

Larger dynamic current can be supplied by internal battery (if required), compared with 5Vdc external power


----------



## miketlse

Thyrfing said:


> Thank you, why would you not recommand that way of using the Mojo? Robert Watts says its fine beeing used that way?


Yes that was the advice from 2016, when Chord were also stating that the battery was specced for a 10 year life.
Unfortunately the battery manufacturer seems to have been slightly optimistic, because after a year or so, owners who left their Mojos permanently on charge, started to experience problems and needing replacement batteries.

Rob learnt from this, and redesigned the charging circuit for the Hugo2, so that if the Hugo2 is left permanently on charge, it enters desktop mode and reduces the battery voltage by 0.2V (I think) in order to avoid damage. This has resulted in virtually no posts about failed Hugo2 batteries, so has been a good design decision by Rob.

Overall the mojo was designed to be left permanently on charge, but in practice it does carry a higher risk of battery failure.
The advice from many mojo owners is do not leave them permanently on charge.


----------



## Thyrfing

Thanks for info!


----------



## vlach (May 3, 2020)

flyte3333 said:


> The microUSB input only accepts 5Vdc.
> 
> Charge or operate, it makes no difference to the power input can take. It is still a 5Vdc input. Don’t use more than 5Vdc.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this valuable information, it is good to know that the Mojo will work/operate with 5Vdc via micro USB although it is less than ideal (with thougher loads) compared to the 7.4V internal battery.

In the end it might be easier and simpler to just replace the battery when it dies.
In my case, i never charge and listen at the same time and when i charge it i put it on its side to dissipate as much of the heat as possible. I performed the initial 10h charge when i purchased the unit brand new and i also don't use it every day, therefore it could very well be that the battery will last a few years.

This will also be more convenient from a portability point of view compared to stacking a battery bank to the Mojo + DAP.

At any rate, thanks again for sharing your knowledge and answering all our questions!


----------



## flyte3333 (May 4, 2020)

vlach said:


> In my case, i never charge and listen at the same time and when i charge it i put it on its side to dissipate as much of the heat as possible. I performed the initial 10h charge when i purchased the unit brand new and i also don't use it every day, therefore it could very well be that the battery will last a few years



Oh yes a few years at least, with that ideal battery management you’re doing.



vlach said:


> At any rate, thanks again for sharing your knowledge and answering all our questions!



No problem. Mostly just sharing Rob’s knowledge but with a sprinkle of my own experiences.

Happy to help.


----------



## GreenBow

flyte3333 said:


> The Jitterbug can help but only so much.
> 
> If you really want to  hear what a USB source with zero (or very very low) RF would sound like, listen to TOSlink on any of Rob's DACs. Make sure you run Mojo off battery and disconnect it's charger.
> 
> ...



I found the Jitterbug on the Mojo did an incredible job. In short listening tests I could not hear a difference between optical and USB with Jitterbug.

However I got the Jitterbug just before I got the Hugo 2, meaning I stopped running Mojo on my PC. I never got around to doing any long term listening comparisons between optical and USB with Jitterbug for Mojo.


The USB to optical converter is an interesting idea. I find running optical from my PC is less easy to manage than running USB out. (Long story.) USB though, with the Chord drivers, checks data and resends if there is an error. I can't see how that would possible through a USB to optical converter.


----------



## flyte3333 (May 4, 2020)

GreenBow said:


> I find running optical from my PC is less easy to manage than running USB out. (Long story.)



Sometimes practicality overrules everything else. I definitely relate.



GreenBow said:


> USB though, with the Chord drivers, checks data and resends if there is an error. I can't see how that would possible through a USB to optical converter.



Just so everyone else understands, this is only using the Chord Windows driver... for practical reasons I mostly use macOS these days.

It’s a nice Windows feature but there’s a good test I can do with my optical setup to see everything is playing bit perfectly, without errors.

Just play DSD64 (DoP) test files and if it works without dropouts, there is nothing to worry about (from Mojo to Dave).

Plays fine for me, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## flyte3333 (May 4, 2020)

Rob uses same test, see here:


----------



## linearly (May 13, 2020)

Hello everyone, I'm a proud owner of another Mojo and I ought to post my impressions after a 6 months no Chord DAC journey.

It all started a few years back when I got my first HiFi headphones, the HD650's with an Oppo HA2SE that I still own to this day. It was a huge improvement over the PC/Sony phones I had back then. I've seen audio can be better, and I should look futher. So I started to read forums, like this one. Here someone posted a few song samples recorded from a few dac/amp's, and Mojo was among them. Really when I pressed play on the Mojo sample my jaw dropped how much better it was. Much more natural sounding without harshness. I bought my first Mojo and it was exactly how I heard it in the samples. I was very happy a few months.

Then the 'itch' starts to happen, how can I improve the sound. I listend to Hugo 2 and I was sold again. 'Upgraded' the phones too, to a HD800S. Then I started to think about DAVE and surely after a lot of financial struggles I got that too. And It was ALL worth it for me at that time. I was very happy with audio. But unfortunately life happens, having some health issues I had to sell all of my HiFi gear except my hd650's and the Oppo.

After a while I encouraged myself to start rebuilding my HiFi piece by piece. Sadly I started reading other more 'technical' forums as well. There the popular belief is that if something measures well it must sound good, and you can't hear a difference between DAC's double blind tested etc. I can't still to this day understand if hearing is like seeing and some people hear the differences and others don't. Or maybe they are trying to sell some 'good measuring' DAC's and promote this belief. For me the difference is obvious between ESS, AKM, R2R and Chord DAC's.

So I started to buy other DAC's, and it was a lot of them. And no matter how good they measured they sounded bad to me. I returned a few, I sold a lot at half price. Not a single one was at the Mojo's level, not evem thinking about DAVE here.

So now I decided to rebuy a Mojo, forgot how small the box is, plugged it in and was floored on how good it sounds. After a lot of 'bargain' good measuring DAC search and spending a fortune on different brands and models, I must say that the real bargain here is the Mojo as it sounds so much better then any DS, R2R's I tested and wasted money on.

I ran away from Chord and batteries (Mojo and Hugo2), wasted about the same amount of money as a TT2 (it adds up with different amps etc), never was happy. But now I'm happy with the Mojo for the first time in months. I really wish Chord would make a Qutest with headphone out because if that was the case I would have never went on that goose chase.

Now I could've been happy with my TT2 and having M-Scaler dreams, instead I'm having TT2 dreams but the Mojo is here to keep me company. And this little thing is glorious.


----------



## vlach

linearly said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a proud owner of another Mojo and I ought to post my impressions after a 6 months no Chord DAC journey.
> 
> It all started a few years back when I got my first HiFi headphones, the HD650's with an Oppo HA2SE that I still own to this day. It was a huge improvement over the PC/Sony phones I had back then. I've seen audio can be better, and I should look futher. So I started to read forums, like this one. Here someone posted a few song samples recorded from a few dac/amp's, and Mojo was among them. Really when I pressed play on the Mojo sample my jaw dropped how much better it was. Much more natural sounding without harshness. I bought my first Mojo and it was exactly how I heard it in the samples. I was very happy a few months.
> 
> ...



It sure is glorious! Out of curiosity, which R2R DACs did you test & compare to the Mojo?


----------



## rtm33

Vyyy said:


> Since my Mojo battery died i replaced internal battery with... one green same supercapacitor as in Hugo TT2. (*as this woids warranty and total operation please do it on your own risk*). Now Mojo has same power design as Hugo TT2. This is the cleanest  and responsive possible power supply. As for capacity it last 7-9 seconds without power supply.
> Now My mojo needs around 20seconds to charge so i can switch on and leaving plugged it operates at all output levels pretty well.
> I have paired my mojo with Anker 10000mah. Now anker charges supercap and together they last 18h  with one full charge.
> 
> ...


Can you please provide a capacitor name?


----------



## linearly

vlach said:


> It sure is glorious! Out of curiosity, which R2R DACs did you test & compare to the Mojo?



It was a Pro-Ject Box S FL, half the price of the Mojo, and while for me it was better then Delta Sigma ones it isn't at the Mojo's level, it feels a bit congested. I'm aware there are a lot better R2R's out there but the price goes up and the goose chase begins again. But I really like the Project DAC, will keep it around.


----------



## CJG888

That’s a single TDA1543, isn’t it?


----------



## surfgeorge

rtm33 said:


> Can you please provide a capacitor name?


Looks like EATON PHV Series PowerStor Supercapacitors


----------



## rtm33

surfgeorge said:


> Looks like EATON PHV Series PowerStor Supercapacitors


Thanks a lot, that will help


----------



## jarnopp

rtm33 said:


> Thanks a lot, that will help



This was from @Vyyy in a PM:

    Manufacter and model is this : https://www.eaton.com/us/en-us/catalog/electronic-components/phv-supercapacitor.html

    Part number from data sheet PHV-5R4V505-R, https://www.eaton.com/content/dam/e...percapacitors-cylindrical-pack-data-sheet.pdf

I haven’t tried it.


----------



## linearly

CJG888 said:


> That’s a single TDA1543, isn’t it?



Its at least 2x TDA1543 or even 4x can't remember, I took a peak inside a few months ago. The chips have some nice heatsinks on them. Actually its 4x, from their website: 'DAC BOX S FL uses 4 TDA 1543T DA-Chips in parallel'


----------



## benjammin79

Question: What device feeding data to the Mojo makes Mojo sound the best?
(ie laptop, desktop, tablet, smartphone, digital audio player, something else...)
I assumed they all sounded the same but now I've tried a desktop, laptop, smartphone and "DAP", and the difference is stark between them.


----------



## jarnopp

benjammin79 said:


> Question: What device feeding data to the Mojo makes Mojo sound the best?
> (ie laptop, desktop, tablet, smartphone, digital audio player, something else...)
> I assumed they all sounded the same but now I've tried a desktop, laptop, smartphone and "DAP", and the difference is stark between them.



Poly or any optical input sounds best to me.


----------



## newaudio46

I’m using my I phone, streaming amazon hd music with the mojo as the amp/dac. Is it worth moving to a more expensive streamer to replace my I phone or wouldn’t I notice the difference.

I you think I would notice a difference, could anyone make any suggestions?


----------



## cuiter23

benjammin79 said:


> Question: What device feeding data to the Mojo makes Mojo sound the best?
> (ie laptop, desktop, tablet, smartphone, digital audio player, something else...)
> I assumed they all sounded the same but now I've tried a desktop, laptop, smartphone and "DAP", and the difference is stark between them.



I don't think theres any difference as long as the Mojo is doing the decoding and amplifying.


----------



## cuiter23

newaudio46 said:


> I’m using my I phone, streaming amazon hd music with the mojo as the amp/dac. Is it worth moving to a more expensive streamer to replace my I phone or wouldn’t I notice the difference.
> 
> I you think I would notice a difference, could anyone make any suggestions?



How are you streaming it to the Mojo? The Mojo doesn't have any wireless connectivity in itself.


----------



## newaudio46

Sorry, not steaming. Using the I phone as my main music source, then going into the mojo.

A few people have said before that weakest part of the set up is the i phone and I should look at getting something else.

I’m about ready to do that if people think I will actually hear any difference in quality.


----------



## flyte3333 (May 6, 2020)

newaudio46 said:


> I’m using my I phone, streaming amazon hd music with the mojo as the amp/dac. Is it worth moving to a more expensive streamer to replace my I phone or wouldn’t I notice the difference.
> 
> I you think I would notice a difference, could anyone make any suggestions?



Are you running the latest version of the Amazon Music HD app?

Can you confirm if they've fixed auto sample rate switching?

So when you play a 44.1kHz album, then a 48kHz album, a 88kHz, 96kHz, 192 kHz - can you see Mojo showing the correct colour for sample rate?

I read previous versions of the app just played at one sample rate, so music content was being resampled.

But wondering if the latest version of their iOS app has fixed this.

I think the iPhone makes a great source - just have it on DND mode (phone calls only) so the screen isn't coming on and off, to reduce power consumption but maybe also reduce some GPU RF?

Also don't be charging the iPhone at the wall while using it with Mojo, unless you charge the phone with a powerbank. 

Stay disconnected from AC power while using Mojo for best SQ.


----------



## cuiter23

newaudio46 said:


> Sorry, not steaming. Using the I phone as my main music source, then going into the mojo.
> 
> A few people have said before that weakest part of the set up is the i phone and I should look at getting something else.
> 
> I’m about ready to do that if people think I will actually hear any difference in quality.



It's not going to make a difference if your mojo is doing everything. The weakest link will be your audio source on your phone. Doesn't matter if you have a $5000 A&K player or a $50 samsung android.


----------



## dontfeedphils

cuiter23 said:


> It's not going to make a difference if your mojo is doing everything. The weakest link will be your audio source on your phone. Doesn't matter if you have a $5000 A&K player or a $50 samsung android.



That's one opinion. I very much disagree though.


----------



## cuiter23

dontfeedphils said:


> That's one opinion. I very much disagree though.



Happy to agree to diasgree.


----------



## dontfeedphils

cuiter23 said:


> Happy to agree to diasgree.



For sure, not arguing, just presenting a different opinion.


----------



## vlach

cuiter23 said:


> It's not going to make a difference if your mojo is doing everything. The weakest link will be your audio source on your phone. Doesn't matter if you have a $5000 A&K player or a $50 samsung android.



Are you saying all bitstreams are created equal?


----------



## cuiter23

vlach said:


> Are you saying all bitstreams are created equal?



The OP is using his/her Mojo as a decoder and amplifier. If you're going to say there is a difference in sound quality between using a Samsung Galaxy S10 versus an iPhone 12 using the same USB interconnect to the Mojo and the same source/platform to play that song then you are entitled to that opinion. 

I have failed to detect any in my testings - I don't deny that you have.


----------



## cuiter23

That being said, I absolutely love the Mojo. Nothing comes close to it in its form factor and price range. The way the Mojo renders tracks and envelops you in the song puts my AK240 (and any flagship DAP, for that matter) to shame.


----------



## vlach

cuiter23 said:


> The OP is using his/her Mojo as a decoder and amplifier. If you're going to say there is a difference in sound quality between using a Samsung Galaxy S10 versus an iPhone 12 using the same USB interconnect to the Mojo and the same source/platform to play that song then you are entitled to that opinion.
> 
> I have failed to detect any in my testings - I don't deny that you have.



I don't have an opinion, that is why I'm asking. I don't know. I would like to find out more about this myself.
The first thing that comes to mind is jitter, clocking, etc. Would a $10k Esoteric DAC + $10k Esoteric dedicated external clock unit yield a better bitstream signal compared to an iPhone? Again, i really don't know.


----------



## vlach (May 7, 2020)

cuiter23 said:


> That being said, I absolutely love the Mojo. Nothing comes close to it in its form factor and price range. The way the Mojo renders tracks and envelops you in the song puts my AK240 (and any flagship DAP, for that matter) to shame.



Agreed. I don't believe there is anything better than the Mojo in its form factor and price range. 
I feel the same way you do about my AK120ll. My only regret is waiting too long to get the Mojo.


----------



## cuiter23 (May 7, 2020)

vlach said:


> I don't have an opinion, that is why I'm asking. I don't know. I would like to find out more about this myself.
> The first thing that comes to mind is jitter, clocking, etc. Would a $10k Esoteric DAC + $10k Esoteric dedicated external clock unit yield a better bitstream signal compared to an iPhone? Again, i really don't know.



My apologies, I thought you were trying to make a point (which is fine as we all have differing opinions here). I agree jitter is a real thing and I have a DQ jitterbug myself. I am not denying the science behind it and the fact it can be a factor in sound alteration. But I am going to be frank here (probably flamed to death for saying this) I really cannot hear a difference from my laptop USB out with a DQ Cinnamon USB cable with a jitterbug and without a jitterbug to the Mojo. I am using Roon and Tidal as my playback source.

Maybe my gear isn't "high-end" enough to really appreciate that difference. I know people with 100k home systems that swear by jitter rate and clocking to which I am not saying they are wrong.

EDIT: And frankly at this stage/level I would be saving my money to upgrade to a Hugo2 if I was looking for drastic sound improvements rather than dumping absurd amounts on an esoteric transport.


----------



## vlach

cuiter23 said:


> My apologies, I thought you were trying to make a point (which is fine as we all have differing opinions here). I agree jitter is a real thing and I have a DQ jitterbug myself. I am not denying the science behind it and the fact it can be a factor in sound alteration. But I am going to be frank here (probably flamed to death for saying this) I really cannot hear a difference from my laptop USB out with a DQ Cinnamon USB cable with a jitterbug and without a jitterbug to the Mojo. I am using Roon and Tidal as my playback source.
> 
> Maybe my gear isn't "high-end" enough to really appreciate that difference. I know people with 100k home systems that swear by jitter rate and clocking to which I am not saying they are wrong.



No worries. Maybe the discussion about bitstream variances (if there is such a thing) should be taken to another forum.


----------



## newaudio46

Flyte, now that you mention it the mojo always stays on blue, it doesn’t matter if I’m playing 16bit or 24bit. 

I think this is quite a open subject, some will say you need a new player while others will say keep what you have. 
So most of you think I should stick with what I have. I was possibly thinking of going for a node2i. I can get one for around £300.

Any opinions on cables and interconnects between phone and mojo? 



 mostly download my music from amazon hd.
Would buying thr music from a site make any difference?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

newaudio46 said:


> Flyte, now that you mention it the mojo always stays on blue, it doesn’t matter if I’m playing 16bit or 24bit.



Are you using Android as a source?


----------



## newaudio46

I phone.
I’m tempted to get the chord poly, but I’m going to assume it doesn’t play lossless via streaming unless using the micro sd card.

There is always the option to get the hugo2 and the 2go but that will be a significant investment 

And with the iems i’m Looking to get (kse1200)most people preferred the mojo


----------



## flyte3333 (May 7, 2020)

newaudio46 said:


> Flyte, now that you mention it the mojo always stays on blue, it doesn’t matter if I’m playing 16bit or 24bit.



You won't see a difference on Mojo between 16bit and 24bit. You need to try different sample rates (44.1kHz vs 192 kHz for example).

Tidal iOS app supports automatic sample rate switching... and has done for a long time.



newaudio46 said:


> Any opinions on cables and interconnects between phone and mojo?



This one with built-in ferrite.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5457


----------



## newaudio46

Still stays on the same colour with 44.1kHz vs 192 kHz. When I used to have tidal it would always stay on red. 

I’ll have a look at the cable.

So I’m your opinion you don’t think it’s worth switching devices from my I phone?


----------



## flyte3333

newaudio46 said:


> Still stays on the same colour with 44.1kHz vs 192 kHz. When I used to have tidal it would always stay on red.



It would stay red with Tidal probably because you were listening to mostly 44.1kHz. There is MQA stuff on Tidal that is 88.2kHz and 96kHz (after 1st unfold) and with Tidal iOS app it automatically switches sample rate. So Mojo's colours change automatically.

It would be nice if Amazon's app did the same. From your feedback it looks like it's not there yet.


----------



## flyte3333

newaudio46 said:


> So I’m your opinion you don’t think it’s worth switching devices from my I phone?



Nah don't worry about it. 

Just make sure your iPhone isn't connected to the wall charger while you're listening to Mojo. If you need to charge your iPhone while listening, charge it with a powerbank (that is also disconnected from it's own wall charger).

And enjoy iPhone + Mojo.


----------



## newaudio46

Thanks for the advice and I will enjoy.

What sample rate is the amazon app using? If the colour on the mojo isn’t changing?

I was looking into the AudioQuest cables and was potentially thinking of this one

https://www.futureshop.co.uk/audioquest-carbon-usb-type-a-to-type-micro-b-data-cable

Is there any high quality micro usb to lightning cables that are worth having a look at so I don’t need to use the apple connection kit?


----------



## dontfeedphils

newaudio46 said:


> Thanks for the advice and I will enjoy.
> 
> What sample rate is the amazon app using? If the colour on the mojo isn’t changing?
> 
> ...



http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## newaudio46

Do you think I would notice any difference using the AudioQuest if I had to use the apple cable as well to connect the two


----------



## cuiter23 (May 7, 2020)

newaudio46 said:


> I phone.
> I’m tempted to get the chord poly, but I’m going to assume it doesn’t play lossless via streaming unless using the micro sd card.
> 
> There is always the option to get the hugo2 and the 2go but that will be a significant investment
> ...



I'll try to answer both your questions here.

1. You can play lossless (44.1kHz) via Airplay with the Poly. But if you want higher than CD quality sound (which is the max Airplay can support)  you need to play it off the micro sd card thru uPNP.

2. From my experience, you need to use the Mojo in exclusive mode and force volume in Tidal. This can only be done on Windows I believe (I think MacOS manages these settings automatically, not 100% sure on that). If these settings are not engaged the light ball will remain red/orange regardless if you are playing a 44.1kHz or 96kHz track. On the iPhone you will be stuck with a red/orange ball.


----------



## newaudio46

Th and cuiter.

Mine is always on blue.

Do you think a cable upgrade to audio quest will make any difference to the audio


----------



## flyte3333

cuiter23 said:


> 2. From my experience, you need to use the Mojo in exclusive mode and force volume in Tidal. This can only be done on Windows I believe (I think MacOS manages these settings automatically, not 100% sure on that). If these settings are not engaged the light ball will remain red/orange regardless if you are playing a 44.1kHz or 96kHz track. On the iPhone you will be stuck with a red/orange ball.



On iOS, the Tidal app switches sample rates automatically... that's the most important thing.

So it is essentially operating close to Exlusive Mode. It will never be truely 'Exclusive Mode' on a phone. Apple wouldn't allow it for obvious reasons - an incoming phone call have to interrupt audio on a phone. 

But just switch the phone to DND Mode (phone calls only).

Hopefully Amazon Music HD fix their desktop and iOS apps to support proper automatic sample rate switching. Tidal app's work well in this regard.


----------



## flyte3333

newaudio46 said:


> What sample rate is the amazon app using? If the colour on the mojo isn’t changing?



Mojo's sample rate indicator colour will tell you.


----------



## GreenBow (May 7, 2020)

benjammin79 said:


> Question: What device feeding data to the Mojo makes Mojo sound the best?
> (ie laptop, desktop, tablet, smartphone, digital audio player, something else...)
> I assumed they all sounded the same but now I've tried a desktop, laptop, smartphone and "DAP", and the difference is stark between them.



1. Optical.
2. Poly.
3. Any computing USB source with Audioquest Jitterbug to clean the power rails.
4. A DAP and you can use a Jitterbug between Mojo and DAP again. (A DAP would be considerably less noisy than a PC though. Your choice to use Jitterbug then. However the cable connecting DAP to Mojo could still be prone to RFI. No idea if there is RFI coming from a DAP itself.)

The only time you would get a degradation in sound is feeding the Mojo straight from a PC. Meaning with no Jitterbug to clean the power rails. Or feeding Mojo with coaxial, and using a non-shielded coaxial cable in an RFI noisy environment.

Poly is probably the best though, or at least according to some users it is.


----------



## benjammin79

I've started using today a Trekstor Primetab T13B and I'm really happy with the results.  Better than my Dell Laptop or PC.  Also better than the Fiio M6 or my Galaxy S8.  And I am using a 
Audioquest JitterBug.


----------



## masterpfa

joshnor713 said:


> This is exactly what happened to me the past few months, lol. Added Poly and then got the itch for Hugo 2. Then seeing how convenient Poly was, just went all out and got the 2go. Chord is addictive.
> 
> Hugo 2 is a serious step up from Mojo. I don't regret it. Granted, I wouldn't pay 5x more for it. Got a second-hand Hugo 2.


I might end up doing the same.
Lockdown has this unfortunate side affect


----------



## Thyrfing (May 8, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## GreenBow

Am close to buying a smartphone - for the first time. However I have a question about apps like USB Audio Player Pro (UAPP).

Some smartphones have high res audio chips on them. Therefore running something like UAPP would play high res audio to the Mojo, (or Hugo 2).

My question is, do I need to buy a smartphone that already supports high-res music? This needs explaining a bit. …..E.g. If I go a smartphone that did not support high res music. Then bought UAPP. Would the smartphone play high res audio files in UAPP, and feed them to an external DAC, the Mojo.

I know the answer might be, why not buy a phone with HD-music support? However I might be prioritising phone choice by camera performance etc.


----------



## dontfeedphils

GreenBow said:


> Am close to buying a smartphone - for the first time. However I have a question about apps like USB Audio Player Pro (UAPP).
> 
> Some smartphones have high res audio chips on them. Therefore running something like UAPP would play high res audio to the Mojo, (or Hugo 2).
> 
> ...



If you plan on using a smartphone with UAPP as a transport then it shouldn't matter what's inside the phone.  Running UAPP bypasses all internal audio processing (by the phone) and sends the data to the DAC for decoding.


----------



## GreenBow

dontfeedphils said:


> If you plan on using a smartphone with UAPP as a transport then it shouldn't matter what's inside the phone.  Running UAPP bypasses all internal audio processing (by the phone) and sends the data to the DAC for decoding.



Thank you. I assume it should be like that.

I wanted to make sure though, because it would be rough to buy and find out the other way.


----------



## almarti

cuiter23 said:


> The OP is using his/her Mojo as a decoder and amplifier. If you're going to say there is a difference in sound quality between using a Samsung Galaxy S10 versus an iPhone 12 using the same USB interconnect to the Mojo and the same source/platform to play that song then you are entitled to that opinion.
> 
> I have failed to detect any in my testings - I don't deny that you have.


Al streams are not equal
From Android the best choice is UAPP, you get bit perfect guaranteed when connected through USB or Coax. I get same results using Tidal casting to Chromecast Audio connected to Mojo through optical.


----------



## newaudio46

Hi Almarti, I have an I phone, is there anything better I can get that would improve over that or do you not think it’s necessary. If I do upgrade I would like to get a desktop streamer.


----------



## dontfeedphils

newaudio46 said:


> Hi Almarti, I have an I phone, is there anything better I can get that would improve over that or do you not think it’s necessary. If I do upgrade I would like to get a desktop streamer.



Bang for the buck on network streaming - Allo will always be my recommendation, but there are a lot of good options, especially in the RPi based arena.


----------



## GreenBow (May 9, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> Bang for the buck on network streaming - Allo will always be my recommendation, but there are a lot of good options, especially in the RPi based arena.



That's an interesting file source. I have been looking for one at a budget price, just like that. It seems like we are being milked when they expect us to pay like £1000 for a file player. Especially considering you can get a file player in an DAP and the whole thing will do high res for under £100. If we have nice DACs though, they just want to gouge us for money. Sometimes the products only have wifi control by smartphone, more than an £100 DAP. They put a power supply on it, for hifi use and slam a hefty price tag.

It's not that I would not spend much more if the device seemed worth it to me. It's that I always look at file players way over say £500, and think 'yeah good for you'.


----------



## dontfeedphils

GreenBow said:


> That's an interesting file source. I have been looking for one at a budget price, just like that. It seems like we a being milked when they expect us to pay like £1000 for a file player. Especially considering you can get a file player in an DAP and the whole thing will do high res for under £100. If we have nice DACs though, they just want to gouge us for money. Sometimes the products only have wifi control by smartphone, more than an £100 DAP. They put a power supply on it, for hifi use and slam a hefty price tag.
> 
> It's not that I would not spend much more if the device seemed worth it to me. It's that I always look at file players and think, 'yeah good for you'.



Agreed.  Prepackaged network streamers have their place, don't get me wrong.  You also get a much easier "out of the box" experience with these options.  If you're not scared of setting up some software yourself, though, RPi based streamers are an excellent choice.

Allo's products are quite affordable, even when you add their LPS to the setup (which I would absolutely due as it makes a very noticeable difference IMO).


----------



## GreenBow (May 9, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> Agreed.  Prepackaged network streamers have their place, don't get me wrong.  You also get a much easier "out of the box" experience with these options.  If you're not scared of setting up some software yourself, though, RPi based streamers are an excellent choice.
> 
> Allo's products are quite affordable, even when you add their LPS to the setup (which I would absolutely due as it makes a very noticeable difference IMO).



I was looking at the

1. NODE 2i, to use just a control box to drive a plugged in HDD of music. (The Node 2I does have a DAC and streamer built in though, so there is some price for that.) To me it would be £500 just to run a HDD via wifi.
2. The other option I keep coming back to is a fanless laptop. However that is not without issues, because being fanless means a less powerful processor. Meaning Microsoft might make remove support for the CPU at any time. For example, two years ago I upgraded from an Intel 4790K system running DDR3 RAM. All because Win 10 did not support the processor - a DDR3 system not supported by the almost the only Windows OS. It's just greed by MS forcing us to buy more machines to sell more software.
3. Someone did point me towards the *Stack Audio Link*. While it's expensive, the HiFi+ review of it says outstanding stuff. Like if you are using a DAC which does not clock incoming signals, it is a good server. It clocks the outgoing signals very accurately. The review said something like it one of the Dragonflies sound like a 'in the thousands of pounds' DAC. All being down to the clean and accurately times music samples from it I guess.

https://www.hifiplus.com/articles/exclusive-stack-audio-link-usb-streaming-bridge/


Anyway yeah, I just need a file source, with no streamer. I want to run my DACs as a hifi, without needing my PC on as a file source. … My three choices so far, are all pricey choices though.


----------



## newaudio46

I’ll have a look into it, any suggestions at a decent price, to go along with the mojo or possible the h2


----------



## dontfeedphils

GreenBow said:


> I was looking at the
> 
> 1. NODE 2i, to use just a control box to drive a plugged in HDD of music. (The Node 2I does have a DAC and streamer built in though, so there is some price for that.) To me it would be £500 just to run a HDD via wifi.
> 2. The other option I keep coming back to is a fanless laptop. However that is not without issues, because being fanless means a less powerful processor. Meaning Microsoft might make remove support for the CPU at any time. For example, two years ago I upgraded from an Intel 4790K system running DDR3 RAM. All because Win 10 did not support the processor - a DDR3 system not supported by the almost the only Windows OS. It's just greed by MS forcing us to buy more machines to sell more software.
> ...



The Stack Audio Link looks like a fancier version of the USBridge Sig, with a nice, polished interface.  One thing I will say is I'd be much less inclined to use the USBridge if I weren't using it as a Roon endpoint.  If you're using something other than Roon there are good options for playback/control software, they just aren't as polished as Roon.


----------



## GreenBow (May 9, 2020)

dontfeedphils said:


> The Stack Audio Link looks like a fancier version of the USBridge Sig, with a nice, polished interface.  One thing I will say is I'd be much less inclined to use the USBridge if I weren't using it as a Roon endpoint.  If you're using something other than Roon there are good options for playback/control software, they just aren't as polished as Roon.



I did look up Roon once, and decided I did not need it. Neither would I use a streamer.

Literally only need a file player controlled by phone. Something like the Allo; I mean, it looks controllable by phone. .. I keep meaning to try to find out if a (fanless) laptop could be controlled by an Android phone. If not, some of them come with media player remotes. Like I have one which drives both Acers which I have owned. Plus it controls my (Asus motherboard) PC when I plug a dongle into my PC. It only controls the media player though; it doesn't select albums to play.


----------



## dontfeedphils

GreenBow said:


> I did look up Roon once, and decided I did not need it. Neither would I use a streamer.
> 
> Literally only need a file player controlled by phone. Something like the Allo; I mean, it looks controllable by phone. .. I keep meaning to try to find out if a (fanless) laptop could be controlled by an Android phone. If not, some of them come with media player remotes. Like I have one which drives both Acers which I have owned. Plus it controls my (Asus motherboard) PC when I plug a dongle into my PC. It only controls the media player though; it doesn't select albums to play.



Yep, the Allo should be controllable by phone, just depends on what software you load onto it.  IMO you'll get a better listening experience with the Allo (or any RPi based unit) over the laptop option, as it's much quieter electrically and is preforming much less work (they also tend to have higher quality clocks).


----------



## almarti

newaudio46 said:


> Hi Almarti, I have an I phone, is there anything better I can get that would improve over that or do you not think it’s necessary. If I do upgrade I would like to get a desktop streamer.


Desktop streamer to pair with Mojo?


----------



## newaudio46

Sorry, I mean something like the NODE 2i or would the I phone streaming something like tidal or amazon music hd do the same job.

With I I node you get the dac and I don’t need that. 

Is the I phone going to do the same job as any other streamer in regards to the quality of the transfer from the I phone to the mojo or another dac?


----------



## cuiter23

newaudio46 said:


> Sorry, I mean something like the NODE 2i or would the I phone streaming something like tidal or amazon music hd do the same job.
> 
> With I I node you get the dac and I don’t need that.
> 
> Is the I phone going to do the same job as any other streamer in regards to the quality of the transfer from the I phone to the mojo or another dac?



Some streaming platforms put DSP and different effects on their songs so there could be a difference across streaming services. 

What are you using to connect wirelessly to the Mojo? Poly would be my recommendation.


----------



## vlach

_"Poly would be my recommendation"_

Is there an alternative to connect wirelessly to the Mojo?


----------



## newaudio46

I’m just streaming direct from my phone into the mojo using the cable. I wondered if there is an option where I might seen an upgrade in sound if I switch to a dedicated streamer like I I node2


----------



## miketlse

newaudio46 said:


> Sorry, I mean something like the NODE 2i or would the I phone streaming something like tidal or amazon music hd do the same job.
> 
> With I I node you get the dac and I don’t need that.
> 
> Is the I phone going to do the same job as any other streamer in regards to the quality of the transfer from the I phone to the mojo or another dac?


Search this thread and you will find that iPhones have a reputation for generating a lot of RFI and electrical noise, plus the usb link can often be broken every time there is an iOS beta software update.
The RFI is often related to 2G signals, so this is a reducing problem as many countries migrate to 4G.
Nevertheless the iPhone still has many fans because of the user experience, and available streaming apps.
Adding a clip on ferrite to the usb cable can reduce RFI greatly, leaving just a touch of brightness caused by the internal electrical noise generated by the phone.

To raise the game to the next level, you need to think in terms of using an external DAP (eg https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...-usb-transport-bluetooth-4-0-aptx-dsd.816385/, or transport , Poly, or other streaming device.


----------



## GreenBow (May 9, 2020)

Carrying on with desktop/hifi file sources discussion for Mojo (or and Chord DAC). Someone recently mentioned the Brennan players, and they operate by smartphone.

Anyway I was just looking over the specs for their devices, and even this radio could work as a file source. (There is some storage on it, but you can add a USB drive for storage. Then it plays USB out to DACs. Check this out.) https://www.brennan.co.uk/itemcontent.php/content/newbrennan


Then there is the B2 range. They have internal storage in 240Gb, 480GB, and 2T; (I am assuming 2T means 2TB). However even the 240GB appears to have USB input for HDD file storage, so may be expandable. It uses USB to back up music files to external drives, or load files onto the B2. 

They have various outputs including optical, so a nice clean output with no noise. Am guessing they will have bit-perfect playback, but that definitely needs exploring.
https://www.brennan.co.uk/itemcontent.php/content/b2specification


----------



## newaudio46

Thanks mike, as I understand, the polly can’t stream full us songs unless I’m using the micro sd. I’m not that bothered about streaming from one device to my amp/dac without wires, I’m happy to used a wired connection.


----------



## jarnopp

newaudio46 said:


> Thanks mike, as I understand, the polly can’t stream full us songs unless I’m using the micro sd. I’m not that bothered about streaming from one device to my amp/dac without wires, I’m happy to used a wired connection.



I don’t understand your statement. Poly can take any sample rate stream, as long as your app can send it. Roon, Tidal, etc.


----------



## almarti

vlach said:


> _"Poly would be my recommendation"_
> 
> Is there an alternative to connect wirelessly to the Mojo?


Not so integrated but enough at home at least - Chromecast Audio and cast Tidal or other app


----------



## Thyrfing (May 11, 2020)

Just got Supra Micro USB cables to my Mojo at my gaming computer!


----------



## cuiter23

Anyone use the Mojo with full-sized cans? Does it have enough juice? Looking to get back into the headphone game...


----------



## CJG888

Any dynamic can up to 300 Ohms (and some more efficient planars) should be fine.

It doesn’t quite have enough juice to drive my two current favourites (HE-500 and DT-880/600), though. It matches the HD600 and DT-150 well, and was made for the DT-250/250...


----------



## GreenBow

Thyrfing said:


> Just got Supra Micro USB cables to my Mojo at my gaming computer!



You got the Chord case. I have too it's total quality.


----------



## Thyrfing

GreenBow said:


> You got the Chord case. I have too it's total quality.



Yes, im very happy with it


----------



## Emmodd

Can anyone help me out? Picked up a mojo last week and using usb c to mobile, both qobuz and Tidal changed frequency colour indicator depending on what was being fed. Had an experiment with usb audio pro app (which I subsequently uninstalled because it stops all sound through usb c from Netflix etc) and since then, no matter what I play, the mojo indicator light is green. Now, do I trust that what tidal and qobuz tell me they are playing I am hearing ie; 44khz, 96khz, 192khz and ignore the colour on the mojo or is the phone doing something which means only a 96khz digital feed is going to the mojo? Funnily enough, if I connect the mojo to Chromecast audio via optical and stream from either of those apps then the sample frequency indicators do change colour.


----------



## dakanao

Is it possible for the Mojo to get ground loop noise, if it's connected through USB with no charger on the Mojo side? I would think not, because the Mojo operates on battery. But I would like to know for sure.

I've been using this ground loop isolator for a while now: https://hifimediy.com/product/hifime-high-speed-usb-isolator/

But the Mojo has a smoother upper end, better dynamic range and bass extension when the isolator is not connected. This is telling me the quality of the Mojo's battery is higher than the battery of the isolator.

Would this be correct?


----------



## zolom

cuiter23 said:


> Anyone use the Mojo with full-sized cans? Does it have enough juice? Looking to get back into the headphone game...


Using it with the  Beyerdynamics T5p - a match made in heaven 
Superb sound, stage, instruments separation 
Note: The T5p are 32 ohm closed headphones


----------



## miketlse

Emmodd said:


> Can anyone help me out? Picked up a mojo last week and using usb c to mobile, both qobuz and Tidal changed frequency colour indicator depending on what was being fed. Had an experiment with usb audio pro app (which I subsequently uninstalled because it stops all sound through usb c from Netflix etc) and since then, no matter what I play, the mojo indicator light is green. Now, do I trust that what tidal and qobuz tell me they are playing I am hearing ie; 44khz, 96khz, 192khz and ignore the colour on the mojo or is the phone doing something which means only a 96khz digital feed is going to the mojo? Funnily enough, if I connect the mojo to Chromecast audio via optical and stream from either of those apps then the sample frequency indicators do change colour.


There is a lot of interesting info for new owners in the FAQ in post #3.
The default behaviour of Android devices is to automatically upsample ALL music files to 24/192.
The default behaviour of iOS devices is to automatically sample ALL music files to 16/48.
These behaviours persuade owners to use apps like UAPP, which will output the correct music feed. However one downside of UAPP is that it will grab 'exclusive mode' use of your device, which is why you had the problem with netflix.
The solution is to always fully switch UAPP off, before you try using  another music source. If you still have more problems, then check the 'exclusive mode' settings on your device.
When you know how to find the menu, it should only take a few seconds to adjust.


----------



## Emmodd

miketlse said:


> There is a lot of interesting info for new owners in the FAQ in post #3.
> The default behaviour of Android devices is to automatically upsample ALL music files to 24/192.
> The default behaviour of iOS devices is to automatically sample ALL music files to 16/48.
> These behaviours persuade owners to use apps like UAPP, which will output the correct music feed. However one downside of UAPP is that it will grab 'exclusive mode' use of your device, which is why you had the problem with netflix.
> ...


Thank you.

Any idea about the sample frequency indicators?


----------



## flyte3333 (May 13, 2020)

miketlse said:


> The default behaviour of iOS devices is to automatically sample ALL music files to 16/48.



This is not correct. Hopefully this isn't in the post #3 you always refer to.

It's very easy for anyone to verify incoming sample rates with Rob's DACs, with sample rate indicator.

Tidal iOS app (and Roon and Qobuz and mConnect and others) will all play at their correct sample rates via lighting output.


----------



## Emmodd

flyte3333 said:


> This is not correct. Hopefully this isn't in the post #3 you always refer to.
> 
> It's very easy for anyone to verify incoming sample rates with Rob's DACs, with sample rate indicator.
> 
> Tidal iOS app (and Roon and Qobuz and mConnect and others) will all play at their correct sample rates via lighting output.


 see above.
This is one of the problems I've got. My mojo is showing one thing but tidal and qobuz are telling me something different.


----------



## flyte3333

Emmodd said:


> see above.
> This is one of the problems I've got. My mojo is showing one thing but tidal and qobuz are telling me something different.



I was addressing the iOS comment, which was not correct. Easy to verify also.

You’re having Android issues right?

I don’t use Android so can’t help.


----------



## Emmodd

flyte3333 said:


> I was addressing the iOS comment, which was not correct. Easy to verify also.
> 
> You’re having Android issues right?
> 
> I don’t use Android so can’t help.


No worries - thank you.


----------



## cuiter23

Has anyone used the Line out (3V) setting for the Mojo to connect it to a speaker amplifier for their home/desktop system?

I am curious if there is any double amping issues that are present with using the amp in the Mojo then fed to another speaker amp. Does the superior DAC in the Mojo offset the deficiencies in your opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## surfgeorge

cuiter23 said:


> Has anyone used the Line out (3V) setting for the Mojo to connect it to a speaker amplifier for their home/desktop system?
> 
> I am curious if there is any double amping issues that are present with using the amp in the Mojo then fed to another speaker amp. Does the superior DAC in the Mojo offset the deficiencies in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I have done it and the result was so good that I replaced the DAC ( I had paid $3000 for it in year 2000) in my home stereo shortly afterwards with a CHORD 2Qute (Hugo 1 DAC w/o HP Amp). Rob explained it, even a “real“ line out output of a DAC needs some circuit after the DAC section and the Mojo Amp is so minimalistic and clean that it is as good as line out. You can also use any volume setting, the 3V is just a preset, most Stereo amplifiers are actually designed for a 2V input, that is 5 clicks down from the preset 3V if I remember correctly.


----------



## cuiter23

surfgeorge said:


> Yes, I have done it and the result was so good that I replaced the DAC ( I had paid $3000 for it in year 2000) in my home stereo shortly afterwards with a CHORD 2Qute (Hugo 1 DAC w/o HP Amp). Rob explained it, even a “real“ line out output of a DAC needs some circuit after the DAC section and the Mojo Amp is so minimalistic and clean that it is as good as line out. You can also use any volume setting, the 3V is just a preset, most Stereo amplifiers are actually designed for a 2V input, that is 5 clicks down from the preset 3V if I remember correctly.



Thank you for the detailed answer. I couldn’t have asked for a clearer, more thought-out response. Thank you.


----------



## dpastern

Have just bought a Chord mojo - looking at getting a case, how does this compare to the official Chord case?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MITER-L...rafted-Cover-Patented-Stand-Case/174275271084

I can't access the head-fi FAQs page by Currawong, it's not available.  Is this temporary or has the page been removed?  

Any gotchas for usage?  It seems pretty simple to use.  

Also, from what I understand, only the coax input supports DSD playback, optical defaults to 24/192 for DSD files, am I correctly understanding this?  If this is the case, what cable (3.5mm to coax input) would you guys recommend, that has good build quality, good sound quality, and doesn't break the bank?


----------



## cuiter23

dpastern said:


> Have just bought a Chord mojo - looking at getting a case, how does this compare to the official Chord case?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MITER-L...rafted-Cover-Patented-Stand-Case/174275271084
> 
> ...



At that price I'd rather just buy the official Chord case.

DSD is supported with USB cable too.


----------



## dpastern

cuiter23 said:


> DSD is supported with USB cable too.



That's good to know, thank you!  It 's a pity optical doesn't support native DSD output though.  Is there a technical reason for this?  I bought a 3.5mm to optical cable yesterday (Chord c-lite), not realising it doesn't support DSD playback.  Have to now find a suitable coax cable that isn't super pricey (I don't believe in cables to be honest, they're just snake oil as far as I'm concerned).


----------



## cuiter23

dpastern said:


> That's good to know, thank you!  It 's a pity optical doesn't support native DSD output though.  Is there a technical reason for this?  I bought a 3.5mm to optical cable yesterday (Chord c-lite), not realising it doesn't support DSD playback.  Have to now find a suitable coax cable that isn't super pricey (I don't believe in cables to be honest, they're just snake oil as far as I'm concerned).



Toslink was created specifically for PCM. Although you may find a cable that could support high resolution than 24/96 or higher (with the massively improved bitrate of toslink cables these days), they still will not do DSD as it is a completely different stream from PCM.


----------



## cuiter23

dpastern said:


> That's good to know, thank you!  It 's a pity optical doesn't support native DSD output though.  Is there a technical reason for this?  I bought a 3.5mm to optical cable yesterday (Chord c-lite), not realising it doesn't support DSD playback.  Have to now find a suitable coax cable that isn't super pricey (I don't believe in cables to be honest, they're just snake oil as far as I'm concerned).



Wait, how did you get a 3.5mm to optical? One is analog and the other is digital.


----------



## dpastern

cuiter23 said:


> Toslink was created specifically for PCM. Although you may find a cable that could support high resolution than 24/96 or higher (with the massively improved bitrate of toslink cables these days), they still will not do DSD as it is a completely different stream from PCM.



ahh.  I'm only familiar with optical and 16/44.1 from my old DPA DAC.  Have never used optical for anything else in the past.



cuiter23 said:


> Wait, how did you get a 3.5mm to optical? One is analog and the other is digital.



Chord c-lite 3.5mm to optical cable.  I'm off to Ghent's to find a 3.5mm to coaxial cable to order lol.  Unless someone can recommend something in a similar price range that's well built and good sound quality.

Very happy with the sound of the Chord Mojo when testing with my AK120 II yesterday - listened to a variety of music and it's what I'd classify as smooth but not boring smooth, very good sound stage, more organic that brutal digital (a bit like single bit vs multibit back in the day many years ago) and a lot of fine detail retrieval (I heard things on a bunch of songs that I've NEVER heard before).  Dynamics were average though I felt - not bad, but not special.  I was only testing using a cheaper Sennheiser headphone, so I expect I'll probably get more bang from my HD600, LCD2s and HD540 reference gold phones.


----------



## dpastern (May 16, 2020)

Will this Ghent cable do the job of connecting the Chord Mojo to my SACD player's coax output?

http://ghentaudio.com/part/e06.html

looking at the Chord Mojo manual it says:



> 1 x 3.5mm COAX SPDIF capable of playing 44.1KHz to 384Khz PCM (768KHz special operation) and DSD64, DSD128 in DoP format.



The Ghent page says the 3.5mm cable is mono, does it have to be stereo, or is mono OK?  And, it doesn't mention SPDIF. 

I found this cable on Amazon Australia:

https://www.amazon.com.au/Micca-Pre...ocphy=9068943&hvtargid=pla-348800566973&psc=1

which looks stereo and mentions SPDIF.  I'm an analogue turntable guy, I know not a lot about digital cables lol.

edit: another question - to connect the Chord DAC between my SACD player and preamp (so I can use the Chord DAC as the DAC for the SACD player), I think I need:

3.5mm coax SPDIF from SACD to Mojo, and the 3.5mm stereo to 2 x RCA (male) from Chord's headphone jack to the preamp inputs.  Correct?  Or, have I misunderstood something?


----------



## surfgeorge

dpastern said:


> Have just bought a Chord mojo - looking at getting a case, how does this compare to the official Chord case?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MITER-L...rafted-Cover-Patented-Stand-Case/174275271084
> 
> ...


I bought the Miter Mojo case in a combo package with iPhone 7 case and magnetic fixture, and I aid like $20 at e-earphones in Japan (discounted) Case quality is fine, but I am not sure if it is real leather. It is not worth $100 though IMO.
To be honest, I am not a big fan of either of the leather cases, they don’t look that great IMO and they lead to the Mojo getting hotter than necessary.
That’s why I designed a 3D printed case, but currently only for stacking the Mojo with the Hiby R3 DAP. Might look into a version for the Mojo standalone....


----------



## dpastern

surfgeorge said:


> It is not worth $100 though IMO



I don't think any of the cases are worth that sort of money to be honest.  But...when they all charge this much, there's not much you can do.


----------



## GreenBow (May 16, 2020)

dpastern said:


> Have just bought a Chord mojo - looking at getting a case, how does this compare to the official Chord case?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MITER-L...rafted-Cover-Patented-Stand-Case/174275271084
> 
> ...



I have the Chord case and I love it. £65 seemed a lot, but once it was on my Mojo, all was at peace. No more risk of bumps or chips to the paintwork. Mojo still in mint condition.



dpastern said:


> ahh.  I'm only familiar with optical and 16/44.1 from my old DPA DAC.  Have never used optical for anything else in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the first things I noticed with Mojo was that instruments at the sides of the soundstage, were just as prevalent. Whereas with lesser DACs, the sounds would be there, but I noticed them much less. Then like you said about smoothness with Mojo, that was possibly the second plus point I noticed. The sound was smooth because the instruments were recreated better. It was quite a learning curve of brain-burn-in as Rob Watts (the Mojo's designer) calls it.

After about ten days I was set on the Mojo forever. Whereas initially I was somewhat sceptical because it sounded a bit cold, thin, and metallic, at very first. However as time went on, I realised that the Mojo has a lovely natural warmth to it, and was not cold at all. It was just right. It was other DACs I had listened to that were adding extra warmth, via mid-bass boosting. The thinness I initially perceived was just more detail on sounds, and after time I heard them as whole sounds. Instead of sounds I already knew with more details tacked on.


----------



## dpastern

GreenBow said:


> Whereas initially I was somewhat sceptical because it sounded a bit cold, thin, and metallic, at very first.



That's interesting, cos I wouldn't have described it as cold, thin or metallic!  Cymbals were quite natural sounding to my ears and had a natural decay.  Please note that I have hearing issues in both ears above 5.5khz (confirmed via audiologist).  It mucks with my ability to detect directional sound accurately, or hear conversations in crowds or with loud background noises, thankfully it doesn't impact heavily on my ability to hear human speech in one on one scenarios where the person is facing me directly and not speaking really quiet or mumbling.  So, if I had normal hearing, perhaps I might have found it to be a bit cold/thin/metallic, I'll never know!

Any suggestions on my questions regarding cables and how to connect it up to my preamp etc?


----------



## surfgeorge

dpastern said:


> That's interesting, cos I wouldn't have described it as cold, thin or metallic!  Cymbals were quite natural sounding to my ears and had a natural decay.  Please note that I have hearing issues in both ears above 5.5khz (confirmed via audiologist).  It mucks with my ability to detect directional sound accurately, or hear conversations in crowds or with loud background noises, thankfully it doesn't impact heavily on my ability to hear human speech in one on one scenarios where the person is facing me directly and not speaking really quiet or mumbling.  So, if I had normal hearing, perhaps I might have found it to be a bit cold/thin/metallic, I'll never know!
> 
> Any suggestions on my questions regarding cables and how to connect it up to my preamp etc?


Regarding cables the Shanling L2 silver plated USB-C to micro works well, and also FIIO has such a cable, cheaper and more easily available, works equally well.

Regarding SQ of the Mojo, I also never found it cold, otherwise @GreenBow describes it perfectly.
soundstage in my Stereo system was shockingly good, especially depth. Like the wall of my living room just vanished. There’s Now a 2Qute In my system


----------



## miketlse

cuiter23 said:


> Has anyone used the Line out (3V) setting for the Mojo to connect it to a speaker amplifier for their home/desktop system?
> 
> I am curious if there is any double amping issues that are present with using the amp in the Mojo then fed to another speaker amp. Does the superior DAC in the Mojo offset the deficiencies in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


The short answer is yes.
There is no problem with output voltage because you can set that yourself to suit the amp.
However I found that the second amp did seem to throw away all the precision which Mojo provides.

I concluded that I would have to start thinking about adding a TToby or Etude, but then I bought Hugo2, and discovered that it could direct drive my speakers.
Since then I have not thought about adding an amp.

Overall to my ears, when you use Mojo to drive a typical amplifier, you are just adding a veil to the sound.


----------



## GreenBow (May 16, 2020)

dpastern said:


> That's interesting, cos I wouldn't have described it as cold, thin or metallic!  Cymbals were quite natural sounding to my ears and had a natural decay.  Please note that I have hearing issues in both ears above 5.5khz (confirmed via audiologist).  It mucks with my ability to detect directional sound accurately, or hear conversations in crowds or with loud background noises, thankfully it doesn't impact heavily on my ability to hear human speech in one on one scenarios where the person is facing me directly and not speaking really quiet or mumbling.  So, if I had normal hearing, perhaps I might have found it to be a bit cold/thin/metallic, I'll never know!
> 
> Any suggestions on my questions regarding cables and how to connect it up to my preamp etc?



I didn't say Mojo sounded thin, cold, or metallic because of cymbal sounds. I said it was because of vastly more detail with Mojo, and I previously had a mid-bass warm DAC. It took time to place it all and hear new details as whole sounds. It's possible you attuned to Mojo quicker than I because you came from an A&K dap.

I think there is a QED Profile J2P (jack to Phono). It is well worth getting a quality one if you can find it. I used the QED Reference Audio J2P, and it was worth the cost twice over. However that cable is obsolete now, but you may find one on Ebay.

I don't use my QED Ref Audio J2P much any more, since I don't use Mojo connected to a amplifier. It's a rare and quality jack-to-phone cable though, so I am hanging on to mine.


----------



## surfgeorge

miketlse said:


> Overall to my ears, when you use Mojo to drive a typical amplifier, you are just adding a veil to the sound.


In my case I was floored by the SQ I suddenly got out of my Karan Acoustics amplifier https://www.hifialex.com/post/2019/08/13/karan-acoustics-ka-i-180-mk2-review. I never knew what performance my system was capable of until I connected the Mojo... That‘s a £400 DAC paired with a £5000 amp....


----------



## miketlse

> I can't access the head-fi FAQs page by Currawong, it's not available.  Is this temporary or has the page been removed?


Probably no longer needed, because the FAQ is located in post 3


----------



## vlach

cuiter23 said:


> Has anyone used the Line out (3V) setting for the Mojo to connect it to a speaker amplifier for their home/desktop system?
> 
> I am curious if there is any double amping issues that are present with using the amp in the Mojo then fed to another speaker amp. Does the superior DAC in the Mojo offset the deficiencies in your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!



A speaker amp will always be double amping by virtue of the fact that it requires an analog signal at its input, and all DACs have an analog output stage. The upshot in the case of the Mojo is that you can eliminate yet another amplification stage called a 'preamp' by connecting it directly to a speaker amp but be VERY careful with the volume level because the Mojo essentially behaves like the volume control of a preamp in this scenario and you do NOT want to present the full 2V* signal to the amp and blow your speakers and ears! Set the Mojo volume level to the very lowest before making the connection to the amp and slowly make your way up.

Back to your question; i haven't tried it with a speaker amp but i tried it with one of my headphone amps. It turns out the sound is cleaner and more precise directly out of the Mojo - due to the removal of the extra amplification stage in the signal path. Some may find this method too 'lean' sounding and prefer the extra soundstage width and other characteristics that amps provide as opposed to listening straight out of a DAC.

*According to the measurements in this review, it is best to keep the Mojo output at 2V for a cleaner signal - which i understand to be 4 clicks down from 3V.

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-measurements-of-chord-mojo-dac-and-amp.5120/


----------



## vlach

surfgeorge said:


> In my case I was floored by the SQ I suddenly got out of my Karan Acoustics amplifier https://www.hifialex.com/post/2019/08/13/karan-acoustics-ka-i-180-mk2-review. I never knew what performance my system was capable of until I connected the Mojo... That‘s a £400 DAC paired with a £5000 amp....



Makes sense since you are eliminating a preamp stage in the signal path. It's as pure as it gets.


----------



## vlach (May 16, 2020)

[QUOTE="miketlse, post: 15618147, member: 451489"
Overall to my ears, when you use Mojo to drive a typical amplifier, you are just adding a veil to the sound.
[/QUOTE]

I don't understand your statement; an amplifier has to be driven by something and that something is an analog signal coming from either a preamp or a DAC with variable output level.

Edit: Perhaps you meant to say the Mojo adds a veil to the sound when driving an amplifier 'in comparison' to other DACs? If so which one?


----------



## cuiter23

I've gotten another response here that I thought I would share. It was posted by ClieOS.

_*"The problem with double amping is going from using one analog gain stage (*generally involves opamp of some sort or similar design) after another analog gain stage, so noise from the first gain stage gets amplified by the 2nd gain stage and thus you are not getting the best SNR when compared to amping an line-out signal (* =pure analog signal coming out of DAC chip). Mojo however doesn't actually has any analog gain stage - it has more or less a digital gain stage (*all done inside the DAC chip) follows by transistors buffer stage, then directly to the headphone. Thus it really doesn't have any issue with double amping since technically there is no first analog gain stage that you can double-amp to begin with. In simple term: double amping is not an issue with Mojo, whether you connect it to an headphone or to another amp. However, as @cuiter23 said, you want to set it to 2V (or just slightly less than 2V) so you won't likely to clip the amp it connected to. Also, Mojo's 3V 'line-out mode' is more of a convenient setting than an actual line-out mode. Mojo's amp-less implementation means that you get almost just as good a signal at 2V as it is at 3V so setting it either way is just fine."*_

This seems to be a good thing. Any comments?


----------



## vlach

cuiter23 said:


> Wait, how did you get a 3.5mm to optical? One is analog and the other is digital.



I think he meant this, it is optical at both ends. I use one between my DAP & Mojo.


----------



## vlach

cuiter23 said:


> I've gotten another response here that I thought I would share. It was posted by ClieOS.
> 
> _*"The problem with double amping is going from using one analog gain stage (*generally involves opamp of some sort or similar design) after another analog gain stage, so noise from the first gain stage gets amplified by the 2nd gain stage and thus you are not getting the best SNR when compared to amping an line-out signal (* =pure analog signal coming out of DAC chip). Mojo however doesn't actually has any analog gain stage - it has more or less a digital gain stage (*all done inside the DAC chip) follows by transistors buffer stage, then directly to the headphone. Thus it really doesn't have any issue with double amping since technically there is no first analog gain stage that you can double-amp to begin with. In simple term: double amping is not an issue with Mojo, whether you connect it to an headphone or to another amp. However, as @cuiter23 said, you want to set it to 2V (or just slightly less than 2V) so you won't likely to clip the amp it connected to. Also, Mojo's 3V 'line-out mode' is more of a convenient setting than an actual line-out mode. Mojo's amp-less implementation means that you get almost just as good a signal at 2V as it is at 3V so setting it either way is just fine."*_
> 
> This seems to be a good thing. Any comments?



Hmmm...i'm pretty sure i read somewhere from Rob Watts himself that the Mojo does have (1) analog gain stage after the digital conversion.


----------



## cuiter23

vlach said:


> I think he meant this, it is optical at both ends. I use one between my DAP & Mojo.



Oh ok - mini toslink. Gotcha.


----------



## dpastern (May 16, 2020)

GreenBow said:


> I didn't say Mojo sounded thin, cold, or metallic because of cymbal sounds. I said it was because of vastly more detail with Mojo, and I previously had a mid-bass warm DAC. It took time to place it all and hear new details as whole sounds. It's possible you attuned to Mojo quicker than I because you came from an A&K dap.
> 
> I think there is a QED Profile J2P (jack to Phono). It is well worth getting a quality one if you can find it. I used the QED Reference Audio J2P, and it was worth the cost twice over. However that cable is obsolete now, but you may find one on Ebay.
> 
> I don't use my QED Ref Audio J2P much any more, since I don't use Mojo connected to a amplifier. It's a rare and quality jack-to-phone cable though, so I am hanging on to mine.



I didn't mean to imply that.  I was simply referring to my listening sessions and cymbals didn't sound cold/thin/metallic to me, but rather natural.  Cymbals are usually a good way of testing HF performance imho.  I wouldn't say the Mojo had vastly more detail than the DAC inside my AK - it was subtle, not in your face, but more detail was there with careful listening.  My hearing is impaired, so I don't pay too much attention to any listening tests that I do - I'm missing too much of the top end HF to really be accurate in my assessment imho. 

I shall investigate the cable recommendations, but they are more than likely more expensive than I am prepared to pay.  I simply do not believe in the cable snake oil mirage. 

edit: the profile J2P is reasonably priced.  The reference seems to be discontinued, a quick google didn't find much on it.  

I am very confused as to the options of using the Mojo as a DAC for my SACD player via COAX.  I have no idea what the difference is between what looks like a standard 3.5mm headphone jack and a 3.5mm coax jack, and whether mono or stereo is OK at the Mojo end.  I have no real idea what SPDIF is, I guess I'll google it to try and understand it better.  I didn't expect it to be so difficult to get the "right" cable to do the job.  



vlach said:


> I think he meant this, it is optical at both ends. I use one between my DAP & Mojo.



Yeah that's what it looks like.



cuiter23 said:


> Oh ok - mini toslink. Gotcha.



I don't know all the fancy names, sorry.  It looks like a 3.5mm headphone cable at one end, so I call it 3.5mm.  *shrugs*.


----------



## cuiter23

dpastern said:


> I didn't mean to imply that.  I was simply referring to my listening sessions and cymbals didn't sound cold/thin/metallic to me, but rather natural.  Cymbals are usually a good way of testing HF performance imho.  I wouldn't say the Mojo had vastly more detail than the DAC inside my AK - it was subtle, not in your face, but more detail was there with careful listening.  My hearing is impaired, so I don't pay too much attention to any listening tests that I do - I'm missing too much of the top end HF to really be accurate in my assessment imho.
> 
> I shall investigate the cable recommendations, but they are more than likely more expensive than I am prepared to pay.  I simply do not believe in the cable snake oil mirage.
> 
> ...



The mojo was superior to my AK240. And I prefer the 240 over the SP1000. Don’t think you can find a DAP that rivals the mojo.


----------



## vlach (May 16, 2020)

cuiter23 said:


> The mojo was superior to my AK240. And I prefer the 240 over the SP1000. Don’t think you can find a DAP that rivals the mojo.



Agreed. Compared to my AK120ll, the Mojo signature is thicker, a little warmer, richer and smoother. Every time i go back to the AK the sound (although very detailed) is leaner and the soundstage is slightly narrower.
I wouldn't describe these differences as dramatic but they are definitely noticeable.


----------



## dpastern

cuiter23 said:


> The mojo was superior to my AK240. And I prefer the 240 over the SP1000. Don’t think you can find a DAP that rivals the mojo.



I didn't know what the SP1000 is, so had to google it.  Any reason for preferring the old AK240 over the new flagship SP1000?  I never got a chance to listen to the AK240, so I'm not sure how it compares to my AK120 II, but I suspect they're probably quite close in sound.  To be fair to DAPs, their DAC prices are probably magnitudes lower than the Mojo's cost, so it's a bit of an unfair comparison imho.  



vlach said:


> Agreed. Compared to my AK120ll, the Mojo signature is thicker, a little warmer, richer and smoother. Every time i go back to the AK the sound (although very detailed) is leaner and the soundstage is slightly narrower.
> I wouldn't describe these differences as dramatic but they are definitely noticeable.



Yes, I would concur with what you're said about the Mojo sound (vs the AK120 II).  That was my impressions too, but only after a short 45 minutes demo in store.  The mojo is most certainly better.


----------



## cuiter23

dpastern said:


> I didn't know what the SP1000 is, so had to google it.  Any reason for preferring the old AK240 over the new flagship SP1000?  I never got a chance to listen to the AK240, so I'm not sure how it compares to my AK120 II, but I suspect they're probably quite close in sound.  To be fair to DAPs, their DAC prices are probably magnitudes lower than the Mojo's cost, so it's a bit of an unfair comparison imho.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would concur with what you're said about the Mojo sound (vs the AK120 II).  That was my impressions too, but only after a short 45 minutes demo in store.  The mojo is most certainly better.



I went to two different AK dealers in Australia when I studied there. Had some extensive listening sessions and concluded the the SP1000 is way too sterile sounding. For its time, the AK240 was known to be too clinical, but compared to the SP1000 the AK240 has a sweetness to it that is lacking in the SP1000. Of course, but players are very detailed perhaps the SP1000 edging it out by a close margin. Both dealers agreed with my findings and said that the AK240 is truly a gem even today. The price of the 240s on the used market makes it a steal. 

Gone on a bit of a tangent there. Back to the Mojo discussion.


----------



## dpastern

Thanks for your thoughts cuiter23.


----------



## vlach (May 16, 2020)

dpastern said:


> I didn't know what the SP1000 is, so had to google it.  Any reason for preferring the old AK240 over the new flagship SP1000?  I never got a chance to listen to the AK240, so I'm not sure how it compares to my AK120 II, but I suspect they're probably quite close in sound.  To be fair to DAPs, their DAC prices are probably magnitudes lower than the Mojo's cost, so it's a bit of an unfair comparison imho.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I would concur with what you're said about the Mojo sound (vs the AK120 II).  That was my impressions too, but only after a short 45 minutes demo in store.  The mojo is most certainly better.



Yup, it is better and makes the AKs outrageously expensive transports. At least they have great build quality and the best UI. I still like my AK120 ll and will hang on to it for as long as possible... but...when the day comes that i need a new DAP i will probably not spend that kind of money on a device to be used as transport-only.


----------



## cuiter23

vlach said:


> Yup, it is better and makes the AKs outrageously expensive transports. At least they have great build quality and the best UI. I still like my AK120 ll and will hang on to it for as long as possible... but...when the time comes that i need a new DAP i will probably not spend that kind of money for a transport-only device.



What I did was sell the AK240 to buy a Poly. Mojo sound quality anywhere.


----------



## dpastern

cuiter23 said:


> What I did was sell the AK240 to buy a Poly. Mojo sound quality anywhere.



I thought about that, but how do you select music etc via the poly?  I don't see any screen on the poly.  I presume it wifi to a phone and you use an app?


----------



## cuiter23

dpastern said:


> I thought about that, but how do you select music etc via the poly?  I don't see any screen on the poly.  I presume it wifi to a phone and you use an app?



Yes you need to have a controller for it. A PC, cellphone, or tablet can all work as a controller.

I use Roon at home and on the go connect to the Poly Wi-Fi hotspot and stream Tidal to it. 

When I had my DAP I had to bring 2 pieces of gear anyways. And I much prefer my iPhone interface over the AK UI, plus I get access to all of Tidal's library. The AK player would only play Tidal on a WiFi network (which is useless as a portable device).


----------



## vlach

cuiter23 said:


> What I did was sell the AK240 to buy a Poly. Mojo sound quality anywhere.



I still prefer the tactile feel of a dedicated DAP though.


----------



## dpastern

Thanks guys, much food for thought.  Remember, I'm an old fart, so not really up with some of this new audio tech lol.


----------



## CJG888

vlach said:


> I still prefer the tactile feel of a dedicated DAP though.


Then get an Xduoo X-10Tii!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

dpastern said:


> That's good to know, thank you!  It 's a pity optical doesn't support native DSD output though.  Is there a technical reason for this?  I bought a 3.5mm to optical cable yesterday (Chord c-lite), not realising it doesn't support DSD playback.  Have to now find a suitable coax cable that isn't super pricey (I don't believe in cables to be honest, they're just snake oil as far as I'm concerned).



Hi @dpastern, could I ask you what your impressions were on the build of the Chord C-Lite? I recently ordered an AudioQuest Forest OptiLink and I was surprised at how incredibly thin it is. It's going back. It just doesn't have the right feel / durability for the price point.


----------



## cuiter23

CaptainFantastic said:


> Hi @dpastern, could I ask you what your impressions were on the build of the Chord C-Lite? I recently ordered an AudioQuest Forest OptiLink and I was surprised at how incredibly thin it is. It's going back. It just doesn't have the right feel / durability for the price point.



I find the sweet spot to be their cinnamon line for digital cables.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

cuiter23 said:


> I find the sweet spot to be their cinnamon line for digital cables.



You mean AudioQuest? But is the Cinnamon line just as thin? Forest was ridiculous. As thin or thinner than my mouse cable.


----------



## cuiter23

CaptainFantastic said:


> You mean AudioQuest? But is the Cinnamon line just as thin? Forest was ridiculous. As thin or thinner than my mouse cable.



Once you go up to Cinnamon and above the cables are much thicker and more solidly built.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

cuiter23 said:


> Once you go up to Cinnamon and above the cables are much thicker and more solidly built.



Thanks, good to know because it's not clear from the pictures at all.

But I find it absolutely nuts that their Forest cable, 1.5m for 49 EUR is so thin and flimsy. My iVanky optical cable for 10 EUR is far more solid, locks in place perfectly, has a better build on every single aspect I can see. They sound the same based on a limited sound test. I won't spend 80 EUR on the Cinnamon line after this experience. I will likely try the Chord C-Lite mentioned above. Does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## miketlse

vlach said:


> I don't understand your statement; an amplifier has to be driven by something and that something is an analog signal coming from either a preamp or a DAC with variable output level.
> 
> Edit: Perhaps you meant to say the Mojo adds a veil to the sound when driving an amplifier 'in comparison' to other DACs? If so which one?


That is why I posted. 
The amplifier needs an analogue input, and it makes no difference whether it is the mojo analogue output, or a different preamp output.
So I considered I could spend 3k on TToby, or 6k on Etude
Once I bought my Hugo2, it was clear they I had spent 2k, and had no need spend more, because Hugo2 can drive all my speakers.


----------



## GreenBow

surfgeorge said:


> Regarding cables the Shanling L2 silver plated USB-C to micro works well, and also FIIO has such a cable, cheaper and more easily available, works equally well.
> 
> Regarding SQ of the Mojo, I also never found it cold, otherwise @GreenBow describes it perfectly.
> soundstage in my Stereo system was shockingly good, especially depth. Like the wall of my living room just vanished. There’s Now a 2Qute In my system



@dpastern

Well please don't either of you get me wrong. I was not saying that the Mojo sounds cold, thin, or metallic next to other DACs, on a permanent basis. Otherwise I would not now own a Mojo, Qutest, Hugo 2, and TT2.

Neither was I the only person to find the Mojo sounding like that initially. Others said the same in this thread. Anyway I am not explaining why, or any more, or again.


----------



## dpastern

CaptainFantastic said:


> Hi @dpastern, could I ask you what your impressions were on the build of the Chord C-Lite? I recently ordered an AudioQuest Forest OptiLink and I was surprised at how incredibly thin it is. It's going back. It just doesn't have the right feel / durability for the price point.



The cable feels well built to me - solid and looks well built.  I don't have any other optical cables to compare it to.  It's prolly 8-9mm thick at a guess does coil but doesn't kink.  I wouldn't call it thin.  

On a side note, is there some kinda pro tip on how to insert the optical cable into the Mojo unit?  The optical door is horrible imho.  I'm concerned at damaging the optical fibre end trying to get the damn cable door open so I can plug the damn cable in...stupid design.


----------



## circafreedom

I have been using the Mojo for the past three weeks and love the sound. The past few days I've noticed with any movement, whichever device is plugged in will be paused. I was sitting listening and touched the usb and it stopped the music so I know it's the connection. Is there any solution? Is this a common issue with the mojo? I have a week to make an exchange if needed, but would love to make it work.


----------



## Totoxio

circafreedom said:


> I have been using the Mojo for the past three weeks and love the sound. The past few days I've noticed with any movement, whichever device is plugged in will be paused. I was sitting listening and touched the usb and it stopped the music so I know it's the connection. Is there any solution? Is this a common issue with the mojo? I have a week to make an exchange if needed, but would love to make it work.


Mojo doesn't have the ability to pause the player. But some players (like usb player pro) do pause if the connection is lost. First, I'd check with a different cable, a different cellphone and if the problem persists, send it back because there era no user serviceable parts inside Mojo (besides a battery change). Regards.


----------



## circafreedom

Totoxio said:


> Mojo doesn't have the ability to pause the player. But some players (like usb player pro) do pause if the connection is lost. First, I'd check with a different cable, a different cellphone and if the problem persists, send it back because there era no user serviceable parts inside Mojo (besides a battery change). Regards.



Thanks for tip. I’m hoping it’s the cable because it worked fine for two weeks.


----------



## theveterans

circafreedom said:


> I have been using the Mojo for the past three weeks and love the sound. The past few days I've noticed with any movement, whichever device is plugged in will be paused. I was sitting listening and touched the usb and it stopped the music so I know it's the connection. Is there any solution? Is this a common issue with the mojo? I have a week to make an exchange if needed, but would love to make it work.



If that’s the stock cable, it’s poorly constructed and prone to that. I use a better built 3rd party USB cable which never gave problems


----------



## circafreedom

theveterans said:


> If that’s the stock cable, it’s poorly constructed and prone to that. I use a better built 3rd party USB cable which never gave problems



That’s great to hear. I figured that was the issue.  Which third party cable do you own?


----------



## circafreedom

It has to be the cable. I just did another experiment while charging. If I moved the mojo the charge would stop and show the battery level indicator. Thanks for the help.


----------



## theveterans

circafreedom said:


> It has to be the cable. I just did another experiment while charging. If I moved the mojo the charge would stop and show the battery level indicator. Thanks for the help.



You’re welcome 
I use the Moon Audio Silver Dragon BTW. Costly but durable connectors


----------



## GreenBow (May 21, 2020)

People often asking on advice for file players to attach to Mojo. I was looking at the new *FiiO M9*, and it has *USB to external DAC*, and *coaxial* out. Plus it can support up to *2TB* cards.

EDIT: Sorry I said optical out originally, and than decided to double check. It does USB and coaxial out.

Talking about using USB, I put a Jitterbug between my DAP and Mojo/Hugo 2. Hugo 2 input is supposed to be filtered but I leave the Jitterbug there.


----------



## 474194 (May 21, 2020)

Hey guys.  I don't check this legendary thread anymore, but I found a interesting Mojo comment so I thought I post.  I have no energy for this hobby anymore so this will be my last post.  Hope to see you in the Hugo3 and Mojo2 threads.  Will not be checking this thread ever again (moved to legacy), so please refrain from replying.

I'm in the finding leaks in the game, enjoying the music final phase.  I'm considering powering my digital source directly instead of via PC while still being portable, so stumbled upon this Mojo comment.  Reminder, 98% of the optical sources out there sound like TV out optical.  You need the right optical chip and implementation to do things right.

On my digital source + Hugo2, I get 'Mini-DAVE' vibes sometimes.  I know it's a reach / stretch, but then I see comments like this comparing a Mojo with a $6000 DAC.  Using this digital source + Mojo + only neutral done right CIEM ever is a treat:









I'm mostly doing redbook extraction from SACD these days because the top mastering engineers work on SACDs only.  DSD is a flawed tech and the Chord DACs expose this flaw heavily, so redbook is a workaround:





Best of luck guys.

*This is a copy and paste from another thread if I have not posted here already:*

Of course a special thanks to Phuca whom inspired the idea.

Pros:


I can actually listen to RBCDs now.  RW was right all along about RBCD.
PrAT.  The music slows down a bit, takes a deep breathe and then just performs at such a amazing beautiful pace.  I cannot live without this Pro now.  It's like a completely different Chord device.
I can control UI wirelessly with almost zero lag / latency even with an Apple Watch or IR Remote Control which is a great option for portability.
Separation of duties and true Plug-and-Play. Any iOS updates will not cause issues with SQ or connectivity issues.   The back-end handles the processing and the playback.  The front-end only handles the UI.  So no silly re-sampling via iOS or an iOS app.   I'm using Lifatec glass optical so I can swap between Hugo2 and Mojo with no issues, it's just an optical source like a TV/PS4/Mac optical out; but with an audiophile-grade implemention of a WM8804 optical decoder.
It takes away the warmth of the Mojo.  Since I'm using a neutral CIEM monitor.  The combo of an ground loop-free, noise floor-free and rfi/rf noise-free and neutral monitor turns the Mojo into a neutral device.  No warmness at all.  It makes sense since Mojo measures flat but very sensitive to it's environment (USB and RF noise) which may contribute to this warmness.  Those environmental concerns are completely eliminated by going battery-power and optical.
I need a battery pack.
No USB involvement.  PCM data from CPU travels via i2S audio bus to WM8804 optical decoder to Lifatec glass optical.  It's pure SQ at it's finest.  Optical gives the Chord devices better depth for a more 3D sound vs just wide.  RW is a depth fanatic and I'm trying to learn to become one too.
I'm no longer looking at uber-expensive exaggerated TOTL CIEMs.  I'm focusing on neutral flat accurate CIEM monitors only as I'm running the most neutral, accurate, resolute and transparent transportable (Hugo2) along with the most neutral cable (SilverFi R4) one can procure.  Neutral and accurate plays well through different time periods, while exaggerated FOTM comes and go.  It doesn't make sense to me using an exaggerated transducer when everything in the chain measures flat.  This can change tho as having a complete flat neutral foundation allows you to optimise the CIEM whether flat or exaggerated.
The music file plays via RAM not SD card.  RAM > SD card for music playback.
It runs the same back-end / playback software as the highest-end of music streamers.
Cons:


I have to extract SACD redbook layer now instead of DSD stuff.  I try to run everything PCM now.
I need a battery pack.


----------



## Mediahound

I can't say I understand what the above post is saying but let's face it, the Mojo is a gateway drug!

I started with the Mojo and was so impressed with it that I got a Hugo TT at the time. Then on to what I currently own, the Hugo TT 2, M Scaler, along with the Hugo 2


----------



## GreenBow

Mediahound said:


> I can't say I understand what the above post is saying but let's face it, the Mojo is a gateway drug!
> 
> I started with the Mojo and was so impressed with it that I got a Hugo TT at the time. Then on to what I currently own, the Hugo TT 2, M Scaler, along with the Hugo 2



Yeah I didn't understand @AC-12 post above. Shame because the idea I got about what the topic was meant to be, looked interesting. Then I just got lost.

Am only an M-Scaler behind you, but I have a Qutest too.


----------



## jarnopp

GreenBow said:


> Yeah I didn't understand @AC-12 post above. Shame because the idea I got about what the topic was meant to be, looked interesting. Then I just got lost.
> 
> Am only an M-Scaler behind you, but I have a Qutest too.



I think he is saying Mojo is really good. I have a TT2 and it’s great with my speakers (Omega SAMs) as well as headphones for when the family demands I be quiet. But when not in my “office” upstairs with the TT2, I am using the Mojo (+Poly) with the DCA A2C headphones and it is simply.freaking.awesome.  Could be anyone’s endgame setup, with full portability.


----------



## GreenBow

jarnopp said:


> I think he is saying Mojo is really good. I have a TT2 and it’s great with my speakers (Omega SAMs) as well as headphones for when the family demands I be quiet. But when not in my “office” upstairs with the TT2, I am using the Mojo (+Poly) with the DCA A2C headphones and it is simply.freaking.awesome.  Could be anyone’s endgame setup, with full portability.



Yeah I really wish I had the push to get a Poly. For now I would only use SD-card playback so it's an expensive option. I use Hugo 2 when away from TT2, but I still wish I had SD card playback for Mojo. I use a DAP for either Hugo 2 or Mojo.

With having Hugo 2, it sort of makes Mojo redundant for about the home. Sometimes though, Hugo 2 is flat or sometimes I just sit down with Mojo. I have even listened to Mojo while it was sat on top of my TT2. I am emotionally connected to it, because of the way it night and day changed how I listened to music.

I would like  Poly also though to be able to use Mojo/poly for out of home. My DAP is OK, but Mojo flattens it.


----------



## kumar402

Mediahound said:


> I can't say I understand what the above post is saying but let's face it, the Mojo is a gateway drug!
> 
> I started with the Mojo and was so impressed with it that I got a Hugo TT at the time. Then on to what I currently own, the Hugo TT 2, M Scaler, along with the Hugo 2


That’s so true that Mojo is a gateway drug
Although I took a separate path then yours but have kept Mojo with me.


----------



## dakanao

GreenBow said:


> Yeah I really wish I had the push to get a Poly. For now I would only use SD-card playback so it's an expensive option. I use Hugo 2 when away from TT2, but I still wish I had SD card playback for Mojo. I use a DAP for either Hugo 2 or Mojo.
> 
> With having Hugo 2, it sort of makes Mojo redundant for about the home. Sometimes though, Hugo 2 is flat or sometimes I just sit down with Mojo. I have even listened to Mojo while it was sat on top of my TT2. I am emotionally connected to it, because of the way it night and day changed how I listened to music.
> 
> I would like  Poly also though to be able to use Mojo/poly for out of home. My DAP is OK, but Mojo flattens it.


Is that stronger emotional connection with the Mojo, because the Mojo presents more intimate vocals than the Hugo 2?


----------



## GreenBow (May 24, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Is that stronger emotional connection with the Mojo, because the Mojo presents more intimate vocals than the Hugo 2?



No. Hugo 2 bests Mojo in every respect.

The Mojo is still excellent though. I am emotionally connected to it because of how much I enjoyed using it, before I bought Hugo 2. I still use Mojo sometimes.


----------



## joshnor713

GreenBow said:


> No. Hugo 2 bests Mojo in every respect.
> 
> The Mojo is still excellent though. I am emotionally connected to it because of how much I enjoyed using it, before I bought Hugo 2. I still use Mojo sometimes.



I'm on the same boat. Thought I'd sell the mojo immediately after getting the hugo 2. I'm keeping it around. Different experience.


----------



## dakanao

joshnor713 said:


> I'm on the same boat. Thought I'd sell the mojo immediately after getting the hugo 2. I'm keeping it around. Different experience.


Is it true that the Mojo is a bit softer sounding than the Hugo 2?


----------



## GreenBow

Actually in reply to the question, why did I keep Mojo when I bought Hugo 2, I thought about it more.

Apart from the fact Mojo has been excellent, it was always for back up too. In the case of the Hugo 2 going faulty maybe. I kept it also I think because of potential to use with Poly or Mojo with DAP when out of house.

Mojo is just a special item, and I see no reason to sell it.


----------



## CorboNoctis

Not really considering upgrading, but does anyone think there is a portable AMP/DAC better than Mojo in the same form factor? I tried the Q5 but wasn't a fan of the sound.


----------



## Hooster

CorboNoctis said:


> Not really considering upgrading, but does anyone think there is a portable AMP/DAC better than Mojo in the same form factor? I tried the Q5 but wasn't a fan of the sound.



Yes. The LG V20 phone. To me the sound is better than Mojo and it is a phone.


----------



## CorboNoctis

Eh I've tried both V20 and V30, and they didn't come close to Mojo's performance. DAC SINAD measures around the same I think, but the AMP in the Mojo is quite a bit better, more powerful, more granular, and I'm able to hook it up to my laptop. No multi out on V20...


----------



## cuiter23

Hooster said:


> Yes. The LG V20 phone. To me the sound is better than Mojo and it is a phone.



I was debating on whether to get the V series phone or an iPhone (coming from a loyal Blackberry user). Didn't pull the trigger as I thought the phone sounded very mediocre.

Haven't done any A/B testing between the LG phones and the Mojo but I don't think there would be a comparison.


----------



## musickid

2 mojos>>3 hugo2's>> one mscaler>>tt2. open the gates.


----------



## Pentagonal

I hope Rob doesn't mind me posting this being that HQPlayer is an indirect competitor to his M-Scaler, but the sound coming out of my Mojo is like I've never heard it before. HQPlayer 4.6.0 now has a new upscaling filter called Sinc-L which gives it 2 million taps when upscaling to 705.6khz PCM. I'm streaming Deezer lossless into HQPlayer (via a software called Loopback), upscaling it to 705.6khz with "none" selected for dithering, and outputting it over USB to my Mojo. The sound approaches the sound of live music, emotional and engaging. It's what digital music should be for everyone, and hopefully can be one day.


----------



## kumar402

Pentagonal said:


> I hope Rob doesn't mind me posting this being that HQPlayer is an indirect competitor to his M-Scaler, but the sound coming out of my Mojo is like I've never heard it before. HQPlayer 4.6.0 now has a new upscaling filter called Sinc-L which gives it 2 million taps when upscaling to 705.6khz PCM. I'm streaming Deezer lossless into HQPlayer (via a software called Loopback), upscaling it to 705.6khz with "none" selected for dithering, and outputting it over USB to my Mojo. The sound approaches the sound of live music, emotional and engaging. It's what digital music should be for everyone, and hopefully can be one day.


Just curious, have you compared upsampling of HQPlayer with that provided by Audirvana or Roon? I think HQPlayer may have lot more settings since it is specific to upsampling but with some basic settings I'm interested to know how it fares against others.


----------



## Hooster

Pentagonal said:


> I hope Rob doesn't mind me posting this being that HQPlayer is an indirect competitor to his M-Scaler, but the sound coming out of my Mojo is like I've never heard it before. HQPlayer 4.6.0 now has a new upscaling filter called Sinc-L which gives it 2 million taps when upscaling to 705.6khz PCM. I'm streaming Deezer lossless into HQPlayer (via a software called Loopback), upscaling it to 705.6khz with "none" selected for dithering, and outputting it over USB to my Mojo. The sound approaches the sound of live music, emotional and engaging. It's what digital music should be for everyone, and hopefully can be one day.



Im feeling a bit sorry for those who have sunk mega bucks into the M-Scaler if the HQPlayer does the same thing just as well...


----------



## Pentagonal

kumar402 said:


> Just curious, have you compared upsampling of HQPlayer with that provided by Audirvana or Roon? I think HQPlayer may have lot more settings since it is specific to upsampling but with some basic settings I'm interested to know how it fares against others.


I haven't tried Audirvana or Roon's upsampling or DSD conversion, but in what I've read from others, HQPlayer is better. One other thing to note is HQPlayer allows you to choose very CPU intensive filters whereas Audirvana and Roon don't give you the option, so they likely use more basic filters.


----------



## Rob Watts

Hooster said:


> Im feeling a bit sorry for those who have sunk mega bucks into the M-Scaler if the HQPlayer does the same thing just as well...



It categorically doesn't do the same thing.


----------



## JanisR

I'm planning a DAC upgrade to my Mojo, for a desktop-only, headphones-only setup. The obvious choice would be the Chord Qutest. However, even used, the Qutest is not cheap. What DAC, do you reckon, would be a reasonable upgrade for the Mojo and would not go beyond the £800 threshold? I am considering the Topping D90 but not sure if it is the right way to go.


----------



## kumar402 (May 29, 2020)

JanisR said:


> I'm planning a DAC upgrade to my Mojo, for a desktop-only, headphones-only setup. The obvious choice would be the Chord Qutest. However, even used, the Qutest is not cheap. What DAC, do you reckon, would be a reasonable upgrade for the Mojo and would not go beyond the £800 threshold? I am considering the Topping D90 but not sure if it is the right way to go.


What is your preferred sound signature? Also your headphone and Amp? Without knowing these any suggestions would be futile


----------



## JanisR

kumar402 said:


> What is your preferred sound signature? Also your headphone and Amp? Without knowing these any suggestions would be futile



The sound I prefer, I think, can be described as analytical, with a hint of warmth.
The music I listed to the most is Orchestral and Opera and also the likes of Ren Harvieu, Norah Jones, Eric Clapton.
Every now and then, I also listen to punchy electronics or even metal, but I'd rather fine-tune my hifi setup to classics than tehno and metal.

The best headphones I've listened to are: HD800s, the HEDD headphone (the one I listened to was a pre-prod prototype) and Fostex TH900 Mk2. I have yet to find a planar or especially electrostat that I like, though  Audeze LCD-4 came really close.

The best DACs / amps I've listened to are:
1) The best system by a mile that I've ever listened to: Hugo TT 2 + M-scaler + Fostex TH900 Mk2. It was like an angel whispering in my ear. Right next to it, there was the Dave. I unplugged the TH900 from the TT and plugged them into the Dave and it was not nearly as magical. Btw, I dound the sound of the Dave similar to that of dCS _Bartók_ - smooth as silk, pure as a baby's tear but not engaging.

2) the HEDD headphone (a pre-prod prototype) with Hugo 2. Also tried it Mytek Brooklyn, which was close but not as good as the Hugo 2 to my ear. That headphone is a game changer, a miracle.

3) The HD800s with Chord Mojo. The two together get on like house on fire, despite the HD800s being picky about its amplification. I bought my Mojo the day after listening to this combination. But my Fostex TH-X00 Purpleheart is just not on the same level as the HD800s.

I will buy an HD800s soon.


----------



## jarnopp

JanisR said:


> I'm planning a DAC upgrade to my Mojo, for a desktop-only, headphones-only setup. The obvious choice would be the Chord Qutest. However, even used, the Qutest is not cheap. What DAC, do you reckon, would be a reasonable upgrade for the Mojo and would not go beyond the £800 threshold? I am considering the Topping D90 but not sure if it is the right way to go.



Why do you feel you need an “upgrade”?  Listen and see if the new dac is really better. (Probably not.)


----------



## JanisR

jarnopp said:


> Why do you feel you need an “upgrade”?



I ask myself that question every day, ever since becoming an audiophile.


----------



## dakanao

Who else is hearing a loss of bass impact, if you have music playing on an iPad or laptop, and you change programs or browser tabs? Is there an explanation for this?


----------



## kumar402 (May 30, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Who else is hearing a loss of bass impact, if you have music playing on an iPad or laptop, and you change programs or browser tabs? Is there an explanation for this?


Generally I use Audirvana or Roon as Music player and never noticed it. Audirvana has a setting to give it highest priority to avoid such issues. What player are you using?


----------



## dakanao

kumar402 said:


> Generally I use Audirvana or Roon as Music player and never noticed it. Audirvana has a setting to give it highest priority to avoid such issues. What player are you using?


I'm using 320 kbps mp3's from streaming sites zk.fm and ru-music.com, and this is where I hear loss of bass impact when I change to other tabs or applications.


----------



## dakanao

Oh wait nevermind, it's the specific new album that I was listening to that didn't have much bass in it to begin with. The transparency of the Mojo is definitely tricky sometimes!


----------



## vlach

dakanao said:


> Oh wait nevermind, it's the specific new album that I was listening to that didn't have much bass in it to begin with. The transparency of the Mojo is definitely tricky sometimes!



Seems to me like the album would come across with weak bass regardless of the DAC used...


----------



## dakanao

vlach said:


> Seems to me like the album would come across with weak bass regardless of the DAC used...


The bass is actually more consistent with my iPad DAC, I always know what to expect, it's always at the same general level. 

However because the Mojo is so transparent, the bass can get weak or very punchy depending upon the recording, so when you hear a new album, which the artist always had strong bass in in his previous albums, you expect to also hear that strong bass, but turned it out this album was recorded with weak bass.

To clarify on my previous posts; yes, the bass does get slightly weaker when I change tabs or applications when listening through my browser, but it's minor and it just shows how transparent the Mojo is. So when you listen to an album that's bass light, and it gets slightly lighter when you change tabs, you start to wonder if it's the DACs fault.


----------



## Hooster

JanisR said:


> I'm planning a DAC upgrade to my Mojo, for a desktop-only, headphones-only setup. The obvious choice would be the Chord Qutest. However, even used, the Qutest is not cheap. What DAC, do you reckon, would be a reasonable upgrade for the Mojo and would not go beyond the £800 threshold? I am considering the Topping D90 but not sure if it is the right way to go.



I think you should be very happy with the D90. Also consider Denafrips Ares 2 and Gustard A22. Any of these with a good headphone amplifier should be a very noticeable step forward from the Mojo.


----------



## WaxMan

What cable would I need to use to connect a Mojo to a Hiby R6?


----------



## smallcaps

WaxMan said:


> What cable would I need to use to connect a Mojo to a Hiby R6?


Hiby makes a coax to usb c that works well with the Mojo.


----------



## Rei7

Just got mine today. Sounds a bit dark with my Elear tbh.


----------



## Hooster

Rei7 said:


> Just got mine today. Sounds a bit dark with my Elear tbh.



I don't think it makes much sense to use a Mojo with high end headphones like the Elear. You would probably get a better sound by spending more on the source and less on the headphones.


----------



## jarnopp

Hooster said:


> I don't think it makes much sense to use a Mojo with high end headphones like the Elear. You would probably get a better sound by spending more on the source and less on the headphones.



I disagree. Mojo has scaled very well for me and is a credible stand-in for when I’m away from the Chord TT2.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Hooster said:


> I don't think it makes much sense to use a Mojo with high end headphones like the Elear. You would probably get a better sound by spending more on the source and less on the headphones.



Mojo is a perfectly fine source for a large number of headphones spanning a large price/performance range.

I don't think it makes sense to limit your experiences based on narrow-minded perceptions like this.


----------



## kkrazik2008

JanisR said:


> I ask myself that question every day, ever since becoming an audiophile.


I am also curious about upgrading my Mojo to a dedicated DAC, in terms of enjoying the Chord signature is the Qutest the logical step? My use case would be to eliminate the headphone amplifier and have a static DAC connected to an OTL amplifier.


----------



## Rei7

Hooster said:


> I don't think it makes much sense to use a Mojo with high end headphones like the Elear. You would probably get a better sound by spending more on the source and less on the headphones.


I have other sources and headphones. Mojo is just for portability purpose, which fits for me, considering the rest are just desktop amps and dacs.


----------



## Hooster

kkrazik2008 said:


> I am also curious about upgrading my Mojo to a dedicated DAC, in terms of enjoying the Chord signature *is the Qutest the logical step?* My use case would be to eliminate the headphone amplifier and have a static DAC connected to an OTL amplifier.



Yes, I believe you are on the right track.


----------



## Rei7 (Jun 1, 2020)

Was a bit concerned to get one before I got the Mojo. Mostly because I heard there is hums and what not using usb, even worse when charging. So far mine didn't have any of that when using it while charging.

Only complain I have so far is, that I need to unplug the battery when I'm using on the desktop to make the battery last longer without replacing it, and plugging it back when I use it on the go. Else pretty good. Most likely will be using it as a portable only solution tho at some point.

Edit: The charging is a bit too hot to my liking as well. But apart from that I'm happy with my Mojo purchase.


----------



## surfgeorge

smallcaps said:


> Hiby makes a coax to usb c that works well with the Mojo.


Mechanically the best solution, but when I use this cable to connect to my HibY R3 I get a high pitched buzz for a while before it becomes quiet.
Asked Rob Watts about it and he recommended to use the USB input for best SQ if you can't use optical.

For that, I like the Shanling L2 cable, but FIIO also has a micro-USB to USB-C cable that works well and is easier to find.


----------



## smallcaps

surfgeorge said:


> Mechanically the best solution, but when I use this cable to connect to my HibY R3 I get a high pitched buzz for a while before it becomes quiet.
> Asked Rob Watts about it and he recommended to use the USB input for best SQ if you can't use optical.
> 
> For that, I like the Shanling L2 cable, but FIIO also has a micro-USB to USB-C cable that works well and is easier to find.


Woah that's strange. I have this cable as well as the Fiio one and haven't had any problems with either. Wonder if it's repeatable by anyone else.


----------



## surfgeorge

smallcaps said:


> Woah that's strange. I have this cable as well as the Fiio one and haven't had any problems with either. Wonder if it's repeatable by anyone else.


I did search the thread and found it mentioned somewhere.
These posts have more information:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15566065
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15566936


----------



## smallcaps

surfgeorge said:


> I did search the thread and found it mentioned somewhere.
> These posts have more information:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15566065
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15566936


Super interesting... And now I need to check my hearing lol


----------



## vlach

Rei7 said:


> Only complain I have so far is, that I need to unplug the battery when I'm using on the desktop



How do you power the Mojo when using on the desktop?


----------



## surfgeorge

vlach said:


> How do you power the Mojo when using on the desktop?


Use a timed charger to charge for 2-3h over night to avoid charging and playing at the same time, because that heats up the battery, reducing life time.
Of course that means you can only listen as long as the battery lasts each day.


----------



## vlach

surfgeorge said:


> Use a timed charger to charge for 2-3h over night to avoid charging and playing at the same time, because that heats up the battery, reducing life time.
> Of course that means you can only listen as long as the battery lasts each day.



But Rei7 is saying he 'unplugs' the battery when using the Mojo in desktop mode, hence the question.


----------



## Rei7 (Jun 2, 2020)

vlach said:


> How do you power the Mojo when using on the desktop?


You connect the charger port for power. That's basically it. Kinda the same like using it normally when you're out of battery. Just that this time you won't charge the battery or degrade the life of the battery, and it runs cooler since it doesn't charge the battery or us it anymore.

Edit: I was watching this video, and it was pretty easy to do. Basically I'll remove the connector from the battery when using on the desktop, and connecting it back when using it on the go, a little hassle but worth it.

Just use an allen key to open it up. Open it up slowly upside down so the marbles parts won't fall off like in the video, and just remove the connector slowly, and close it up.



You can also replace the battery easily, if you ever want to change it, or just remove it completely if you're using it for desktop only.


----------



## kumar402

Rei7 said:


> You connect the charger port for power. That's basically it. Kinda the same like using it normally when you're out of battery. Just that this time you won't charge the battery or degrade the life of the battery, and it runs cooler since it doesn't charge the battery or us it anymore.
> 
> Edit: I was watching this video, and it was pretty easy to do. Basically I'll remove the connector from the battery when using on the desktop, and connecting it back when using it on the go, a little hassle but worth it.
> 
> ...



I feel its too much of a hassle to open it and better to get a separate Desktop DAC


----------



## vlach

Rei7 said:


> You connect the charger port for power. That's basically it. Kinda the same like using it normally when you're out of battery. Just that this time you won't charge the battery or degrade the life of the battery, and it runs cooler since it doesn't charge the battery or us it anymore.
> 
> Edit: I was watching this video, and it was pretty easy to do. Basically I'll remove the connector from the battery when using on the desktop, and connecting it back when using it on the go, a little hassle but worth it.
> 
> ...




The USB charger port can only take 5V, while the internal battery supplies 7.4V., i would think this would decrease the performance with harder to drive headphones?
Have you noticed any difference?


----------



## Rei7

kumar402 said:


> I feel its too much of a hassle to open it and better to get a separate Desktop DAC


Yeah that's true, but I just wanna use the Mojo only for testing atm, since I just bought it.



vlach said:


> The USB charger port can only take 5V, while the internal battery supplies 7.4V., i would think this would decrease the performance with harder to drive headphones?
> Have you noticed any difference?


I haven't notice any difference performance wise, but I'm only driving the Focal Elear with it or my Audeze LCD-3. I don't have any of those 300 ohms headphones to really test it out for you sadly.


----------



## vlach

Rei7 said:


> Yeah that's true, but I just wanna use the Mojo only for testing atm, since I just bought it.
> 
> 
> I haven't notice any difference performance wise, but I'm only driving the Focal Elear with it or my Audeze LCD-3. I don't have any of those 300 ohms headphones to really test it out for you sadly.



Actually planars like the LCD-3 require a fair amount of power to bring up their potential. I would expect a reduction from 7.4V to 5V (almost 50%) in available voltage applied to the circuitry to be noticeable, at least in theory.


----------



## Rei7

vlach said:


> Actually planars like the LCD-3 require a fair amount of power to bring up their potential. I would expect a reduction from 7.4V to 5V (almost 50%) in available voltage applied to the circuitry to be noticeable, at least in theory.


Fair point. But I haven't tested it as much with the LCD-3 yet, since I just bought my Elear as well  Just loving my Elear too much atm. I'll let you know when I get back on the LCD-3, i'll see if there is any difference.


----------



## vlach

Rei7 said:


> Fair point. But I haven't tested it as much with the LCD-3 yet, since I just bought my Elear as well  Just loving my Elear too much atm. I'll let you know when I get back on the LCD-3, i'll see if there is any difference.



Thank you, i look forward to your results as i am considering the battery diconnection/removal option myself.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

vlach said:


> Thank you, i look forward to your results as i am considering the battery diconnection/removal option myself.



Be aware that many have experienced a noise (coil whine I have been told) after disconnecting the battery. Would happy if you could do it and report if the noise is present or not.


----------



## Rei7

CaptainFantastic said:


> Be aware that many have experienced a noise (coil whine I have been told) after disconnecting the battery. Would happy if you could do it and report if the noise is present or not.


I heard the complete opposite. Those that has noise, disconnects it for the purpose of eliminating the noise, and it works for quite a few people who has this issue.

Personally for me, I don't have any noise issue. It's really clean with the Mojo, without battery or with the battery connected.


----------



## JamieMcC

You can always use a power bank with the mojo if charging on a desk top set up is inconvenient from mains or local usb device.


----------



## vlach

Rei7 said:


> You connect the charger port for power. That's basically it. Kinda the same like using it normally when you're out of battery. Just that this time you won't charge the battery or degrade the life of the battery, and it runs cooler since it doesn't charge the battery or us it anymore.
> 
> Edit: I was watching this video, and it was pretty easy to do. Basically I'll remove the connector from the battery when using on the desktop, and connecting it back when using it on the go, a little hassle but worth it.
> 
> ...




There's another video on Youtube showing a different option, that is to cut off the leads at the battery end while leaving the leads and connector connected to the board. A DC plug (see accessories in the attached photo) is then connected to the leads and somehow fitted to the casing. This allows you to supply 7.5V from a wall wart device (to mimic the 7.4V battery) - instead of 5V from USB. With this mod you can also power the Mojo from an external/portable battery pack and retain portability.


----------



## Rei7

That's very interesting  Might try it out at some point.


----------



## Focux

sidetrack, i sure hope we will see a Mojo 2 in 2020


----------



## GreenBow

Focux said:


> sidetrack, i sure hope we will see a Mojo 2 in 2020



That would be cool. I have one aspect on my wishlist for the Mojo 2.

It's concerning the amount of taps. Rob recently doubled taps between Hugo and Hugo 2. Also between 2Qute and Qutest.) Meanwhile there was a said bit of battery life loss with the Hugo 2 over Hugo. I am hoping that Rob will rather than double Mojo taps in Mojo 2, use less of a leap forward in tap numbers. Thus leaving power for battery life, instead of more intense processing. Battery life of Mojo should in my view stay 8+ hours. Especially since Poly battery outlasts Mojo.

Before that winds anyone up though, I'll explain. We were told the Mojo had 38,000 tap filer running at half speed. Like a 19,000 filter. Well I would rather only see Mojo 2 advance to maybe no more that 30,000 taps. (Not a strict doubling to 38,000 taps running at full speed.) Any more would bring it perilously close to the Hugo 2. I realise of course the difference between Hugo/2 level DACs and Mojo are more than just taps. The output stage is more complex on the Hugo 2, than Mojo.

I am waffling so take what I say with a pinch of salt. However a Mojo 2 with doubled taps over Mojo, would be 38,000 taps at full speed. That could make the Mojo pricey as well. Maybe in the £1000 region.

Having said so much though and massive leap forward for a Mojo 2, would seriously rock! Even if it did mean a slight drop in battery life over Mojo. (I bet anything around 26,000 taps would still outperform all DAPs on the market. It's Hugo 1 level taps that. Hugo may have had more other stuff than Mojo/Mojo 2 though.)  … Mojo is still a great DAC though. Still can't believe my ears when I use it. Considering I have Hugo 2 and TT2, that makes Mojo a good DAC.


----------



## headmanPL

If a Mojo 2 ever appeared, I'd agree with you. I love the Mojo sound, so I wouldn't want it radically different. 
Perhaps another feature, as recent posts seem to follow the main trend of concern for those who use Mojo mainly as a desktop DAC, would copy what Sony have included in the ridiculously named Xperia 1 II mobile. Namely HS power. In a nutshell it is for gamers. HS stands for heat suppression. What it does is exactly what so many Mojo users have taken apart the Mojo to achieve. When connected to a charger and a game is being played, the phone does not charge the battery, just uses the charger to power the phone. This means the phone can divert more power to the CPU, GPU, Memory and screen etc, to improve gaming performance and protect the battery and phone chipsets from excessive heat. 
I think a Mojo 2 that had that feature would be a huge success.


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 2, 2020)

Well a Mojo TT was discussed at some point ages ago. There was a reply from John Franks, so they know folk are asking for a Mojo TT.

If Mojo 2 battery life extended to maybe ten hours (or even a touch more), paired with Poly. That could blow all competition away. (When I was thinking Poly or DAP, I chose a Sony ZX300 for battery life.) A theoretical ten hours plus with Mojo 2/Poly would be seriously considerable.

I often wondered too, if they would make a Mojo 2/Poly all in one piece of aluminium. It could have USB pass though, for those that might use it for desktop.


While I keep talking about Poly, I never bought one yet. Maybe never will, but I still read the poly thread, and have read almost every post. To be honest though, a lot of it is jargon to me and goes over my head.

Damn good fun speculating.


----------



## dakanao

For me, it would be perfect if the Mojo 2 had perfect RF noise isolation from USB and a longer lasting battery.

That's my only big complaint really, that you need to buy additional shielding gear (shielded USB at the least for mobile devices, Jitterbug for PC/laptop) to hear the most potential of the Mojo's sound.

Just stock, the Mojo isn't as refined and analogue sounding as with the shielding.


----------



## Rei7

vlach said:


> Thank you, i look forward to your results as i am considering the battery diconnection/removal option myself.


I haven't noticed any difference at all, I tested many of my audio testing songs, and haven't noticed any difference. One by one with and without battery, and doing it again for other songs, for the Audeze LCD-3.

I'm now interested to test the HD650 from a friend next time, and see if there is any difference performance wise.


----------



## vlach

Rei7 said:


> I haven't noticed any difference at all, I tested many of my audio testing songs, and haven't noticed any difference. One by one with and without battery, and doing it again for other songs, for the Audeze LCD-3.
> 
> I'm now interested to test the HD650 from a friend next time, and see if there is any difference performance wise.



Thank you for expediting this test, i truly appreciate it!
Makes me wonder how the Mojo is able to maintain the same level of performance and power output whether fed by 5V USB or the internal battery at 7.4V. Very valuable info!


----------



## kith86 (Jun 3, 2020)

I just got my chord mojo yesterday, i like this product even the battery life not so good as i expected but still no complained regarding sound quality

I just have question, when i charged my mojo with my powerbank (while powerbank also being charged) i can heard there's a slightly repeating "screeching sound" came out from my mojo ? is that normal ? why is that ?






But if i use normal charger, and connected to my power bank when the powerbank not being charged, there's no sound like that... maybe someone can explain this !?


----------



## JamieMcC

Mine can make the same noise it seems to depend on what charger the power bank is plugged into.


----------



## kith86

JamieMcC said:


> Mine can make the same noise it seems to depend on what charger the power bank is plugged into.



Ok i guess that's normal then, thanks, but i still dont know why it produce that kind of noise for hmm wonder what's was about... it's some kind of hidden feature !? i couldnot find it on manual, if yes, then what's the meaning of it ?


----------



## jarnopp

kith86 said:


> Ok i guess that's normal then, thanks, but i still dont know why it produce that kind of noise for hmm wonder what's was about... it's some kind of hidden feature !? i couldnot find it on manual, if yes, then what's the meaning of it ?



It’s normal. See the 2nd post in this thread under Battery and Charging, charging noise.


----------



## Ronnie54 (Jun 3, 2020)

kkrazik2008 said:


> I am also curious about upgrading my Mojo to a dedicated DAC, in terms of enjoying the Chord signature is the Qutest the logical step? My use case would be to eliminate the headphone amplifier and have a static DAC connected to an OTL amplifier.



Yes, QUTEST provides more of what MOJO delivers with an even wider and deeper Soundstage in an Amplifier/Tower Speaker Application.
My room is on the Brighter side, so the Warm Filter on Qutest is perfect for me.


----------



## kumar402 (Jun 3, 2020)

kkrazik2008 said:


> I am also curious about upgrading my Mojo to a dedicated DAC, in terms of enjoying the Chord signature is the Qutest the logical step? My use case would be to eliminate the headphone amplifier and have a static DAC connected to an OTL amplifier.


It depends on what you are looking for. I owned Mojo and Qutest. Qutest definitely has more extension on top as well as bass and hence has better macro dynamics. Also it will let you see thru the music with better clarity. However its leaner and thinner sounding DAC and not as warm as Mojo. If you are looking for the warmth of Mojo you will not get it out of qutest.


----------



## Ronnie54

Interesting.
It must depend on the system, placement and room it is in, as my findings aren't the same.


----------



## vlach (Jun 5, 2020)

kumar402 said:


> It depends on what you are looking for. I owned Mojo and Qutest. Qutest definitely has more extension on top as well as bass and hence has better macro dynamics. Also it will let you see thru the music with better clarity. However its leaner and thinner sounding DAC and not as warm as Mojo. If you are looking for the warmth of Mojo you will not get it out of qutest.



You're not the first to reach this conclusion with respect to the SQ differences between Mojo & Qutest, i have read similar reports from other users.
I think it's unfortunate the Qutest lacks a variable output level like the Mojo, meaning you can't go 'amp direct' for the purest audio signal and must add a preamp in the signal path.
All things considered, the Mojo is truly an outstanding product!


----------



## WaxMan

I am listening to my Mojo for the first time tonight.  I am listening to my Mojo with my iPad Pro (3rd Gen) into my HD600’s and I am only streaming from Youtube Music and I am in shock at how good this sounds.  I cannot believe that these low resolution files that are being streamed into the iPad from who knows where can sound this good.  Wow.  That is all I can say is wow.  I am looking forward to listening with my Hiby R6, & DX90 in the future but for now I am really enjoying this.  God bless everyone and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

WaxMan said:


> I am listening to my Mojo for the first time tonight.  I am listening to my Mojo with my iPad Pro (3rd Gen) into my HD600’s and I am only streaming from Youtube Music and I am in shock at how good this sounds.  I cannot believe that these low resolution files that are being streamed into the iPad from who knows where can sound this good.  Wow.  That is all I can say is wow.  I am looking forward to listening with my Hiby R6, & DX90 in the future but for now I am really enjoying this.  God bless everyone and have a wonderful weekend!



The Mojo can make any set up, no matter how simple, look great.

Is it not heating up too much operating in the case? Why not take it out while in use?


----------



## GreenBow

I took both my Mojo and Hugo 2 out for their cases since the UK got hot this year. I was thinking about how hot my Hugo 2 might be getting in its case. To check, after running it for a good while I took it out of its case. It was hot. 

That's not good for battery life, or component life.


----------



## Kashtan (Jun 19, 2020)

Anybody compared Mojo and Dethonray DTR1 on sound?
On Erji i finding - R3 + Mojo - worst then DTR1, Iphone 5S + Mojo - much better than DTR1.
What you think?
Special interesting on stage, bass and dynamics.
TY.


----------



## tomwoo (Jun 26, 2020)

I thought the LED in one of my volume balls died. But it was actually because of the low volume setting. Totally forgot about that.


----------



## dakanao

Here's something most Mojo owners don't know, but there's actually a noticable sound quality difference between the two 3.5mm headphone ports.

The left one has a lower impedance, and sounds slightly more detailed, with better bass slam and dynamics, but it sounds more edgy, less smooth on the impact of sounds.

The 3.5mm port to the right, has less bass slam, and slightly less detail and dynamic contrast, but sounds smoother. I prefer the right port, since it's bass slam and dynamics still is excellent, but the smoother less edgy sound wins me over.

This difference was consistent with a 16 ohm JVC-S400, 250 ohm Beyerdynamic DT150 and 250, and a 300 ohm Sennheiser HD650

I asked Rob Watts about this a while back, and he said that the right port has a slightly higher ohm due to a longer PCB trace.


----------



## JanisR

For some time now, I've been having problems with my Mojo:
- It sometimes switches off by itself, which does not seem to be related to its workload - it can happen with my computer switched off and no USB signal (I know I should have switched the Mojo off when the computer is off);
- Most times, but not always, it makes rapid ticking noise right after switched on - that ticking noise is audible both in the headphones as well as coming right from the device itself.

These problems started a few months ago. Before that, the device had worked flawlessly for a few years. I have noticed no deterioration in sound quality. I am still using the same PSU as when I bought the device - a Belkin USB charger, rated at 5V, 2.1A and the PSU seems to work fine.

The battery is dead as a dodo - the moment I unplug the USB power cable, the device goes out. I don't want to pay for battery replacement, because it is expensive and there is no guarantee it will fix the problem.

Lately, I have been operating my Mojo in the Line Level mode (press both volume buttons upon switching the device on) and that has had no impact on the issues mentioned above - it still makes weird noises upon turning it on, and occasionally turns itself off. Also, ambient temperature does not seem to have an impact on it.


----------



## miketlse

JanisR said:


> For some time now, I've been having problems with my Mojo:
> - It sometimes switches off by itself, which does not seem to be related to its workload - it can happen with my computer switched off and no USB signal (I know I should have switched the Mojo off when the computer is off);
> - Most times, but not always, it makes rapid ticking noise right after switched on - that ticking noise is audible both in the headphones as well as coming right from the device itself.
> 
> ...


If your battery is as dead as that, then you need to open the Mojo case, and visibly inspect the battery.
If it is swollen, then you should remove the battery immediately (and place in a safe place), because it represents a fire risk.

If instead the battery looks normal, then maybe you have an issue with the charging circuit.

Either way you should email support@chordelectronics.co.uk, and ask their advice.


----------



## jarnopp

JanisR said:


> For some time now, I've been having problems with my Mojo:
> - It sometimes switches off by itself, which does not seem to be related to its workload - it can happen with my computer switched off and no USB signal (I know I should have switched the Mojo off when the computer is off);
> - Most times, but not always, it makes rapid ticking noise right after switched on - that ticking noise is audible both in the headphones as well as coming right from the device itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## vlach (Jun 27, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Here's something most Mojo owners don't know, but there's actually a noticable sound quality difference between the two 3.5mm headphone ports.
> 
> The left one has a lower impedance, and sounds slightly more detailed, with better bass slam and dynamics, but it sounds more edgy, less smooth on the impact of sounds.
> 
> ...



You are so right, i did not know this, thank you!
I can confirm the left side is definitely more vivid with more impact and better dynamics while the right side definitely has softer bass.
It turns out i was using the right side to drive my ALO CDM, which already softens things somewhat by virtue of its nature and switching to the left side clearly improved things for me.
I was already very happy with the Mojo and i can't believe I'm getting even more performance out of it!
Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## pumin (Jun 29, 2020)

Kashtan said:


> Anybody compared Mojo and Dethonray DTR1 on sound?
> On Erji i finding - R3 + Mojo - worst then DTR1, Iphone 5S + Mojo - much better than DTR1.
> What you think?
> Special interesting on stage, bass and dynamics.
> TY.



For Iphone 5S + Mojo  ,  if I'm correct,  IOS doesn't support exclusive mode for external DAC. (Like in android/UAPP, or Windows)  , so there's no way to get bit-perfect on iphone/ipad + mojo.  (please correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 29, 2020)

I have found an absolute bargain priced CD-quality triple-album on Qobuz for £8.99.

The Music of Hans Zimmer: The Definitive Collection.

If you have an Amazon Prime subscription or Qobuz then you can listen to it first. However I say just buy it, then listen to it. (Well at least before they realise they are giving it away.)


----------



## CJG888

I’ve just switched from an electrical (co-ax) Connection between my X-10Tii and the Mojo to a glass Toslink cable from Lifatec. It does make quite a difference. There is a marginal loss of “sharpness”, but a quieter, “blacker” background. The soundstage also seems a little wider. I was sceptical at first, having learned back in the 80s that “all optical digital connections are rubbish and to be avoided at all costs”. It does seem, however, that the quality of the optical interfaces has improved over the years. Oh, and the Lifatec is able to pass a DSD signal. I didn’t think that was supposed to be possible!


----------



## GreenBow

I was always told from reading this thread and others, that optical is the definitive.

Some will say they prefer USB if the USB power rails are clean. Plus Chord drivers resend for data if there is an error on USB. I use USB because it's easier to manange via PC; (long story). 

With Mojo you would need a Jitterbug or other USB cleaning gadgets. Once I have Jitterbug I struggled to hear any difference between optical and USB.


----------



## pumin

CJG888 said:


> I’ve just switched from an electrical (co-ax) Connection between my X-10Tii and the Mojo to a glass Toslink cable from Lifatec. It does make quite a difference. There is a marginal loss of “sharpness”, but a quieter, “blacker” background. The soundstage also seems a little wider. I was sceptical at first, having learned back in the 80s that “all optical digital connections are rubbish and to be avoided at all costs”. It does seem, however, that the quality of the optical interfaces has improved over the years. Oh, and the Lifatec is able to pass a DSD signal. I didn’t think that was supposed to be possible!



Thanks for info.  Wonder if provided optical cable is able to pass dsd signal and if it's audible difference from Lifatec.


----------



## CJG888

I’ve also found myself going back to my good old HD-25s....


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Short, new presentation video. Looks like the sticker on the back of the unit has become much bigger. I wonder what additional info it contains. Looks like a lot of extra text.


----------



## jarnopp (Jul 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Sound Eq (Jul 7, 2020)

greetings

I fully discharged my mojo, then recharged it fully

Then i connected it to my laptop and used Jriver and played 1 flac song repeatedly using my iem, I got about 5 hours 15 minutes continuous playback time.

Can anyone tell me if that is an ok battery life for a mojo that is about 2 years old. And how it compares to a new unit. I want to know as I am planning to sell my mojo, and I like the buyer to know if my mojo is behaving as it should be


----------



## Ronnie54 (Jul 7, 2020)

Mine is just under 3 years old. It's been used as a desktop DAC exclusively and plugged in 24/7.
A few weeks back, I pulled the charger to see if the battery was even alive in there and it ran (playing a Jriver Playlist) for 5-1/2 hours.


----------



## GreenBow

Sound Eq said:


> greetings
> 
> I fully discharged my mojo, then recharged it fully
> 
> ...



Eight hours is normal for a new Mojo. People do report battery life loss over time.


----------



## theaudiologist1

Can the Chord Mojo power the:

1) R70x
2) HD700
3) HD800
4) HD660S 

to their full potential?


----------



## theaudiologist1

Will using an expensive DAC with a cheap amp degrade the overall sound quality? I have a DAC/AMP that's the same tier and price as the Mojo and iDSD BL, and the DAC portion is great, but the amp is weak. Is a cheap $200 Amp like the A5 a good way to increase the power and sound quality of my DAC, or will it make the sound even worse (since the amp is cheaper and less clean than the DAC's built-in amp despite being weaker) and make the DAC section useless (since most of the SQ depends on the amp section)? Or is it better to just shove in another $600 for a Mojo/iDSD BL?


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

Sound Eq said:


> greetings
> 
> I fully discharged my mojo, then recharged it fully
> 
> ...



if you’ve been using the Mojo on a regular basis (two or three recharges a week) that sounds like a reasonable amount of battery life. With my newish unit I’m getting about 7-8 hours of continuous play so I’d estimate your battery is at about 65-70% of its original capacity.


----------



## CJG888

I think I may have discovered quite a strong synergy between the Mojo and the HD25. I will continue to look into this...

Currently using Xduoo X-10Tii -> Lifatec Glass Toslink -> Mojo -> HD25-1II with all CustomCans damping mods (except the one which involves opening up the driver) and Oyaide cable. My Forza AudioWorks cable should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## SRKRAM

CaptainFantastic said:


> Short, new presentation video. Looks like the sticker on the back of the unit has become much bigger. I wonder what additional info it contains. Looks like a lot of extra text.



The additional text is basically just Chinese. The serial numbers seem to have really jumped up recently as well, so perhaps they're selling a lot of them over there.


----------



## SRKRAM

dakanao said:


> Here's something most Mojo owners don't know, but there's actually a noticable sound quality difference between the two 3.5mm headphone ports.
> 
> The left one has a lower impedance, and sounds slightly more detailed, with better bass slam and dynamics, but it sounds more edgy, less smooth on the impact of sounds.
> 
> ...


If you perceive a difference in sound between the two ports it's probably just in your head. The difference in resistance would have such a small fraction of a dB difference on the frequency response that there's no way you would perceive it - especially on the higher impedance headphones. The fact that you noticed a consistent difference with headphones of such different impedances supports that it was all in your head. You can quite easily test this by building an adaptor and adding different resistance values. Expectation bias is a powerful thing


----------



## kith86 (Jul 24, 2020)

I have question regarding battery, if my mojo not turning on in couple days, then i look back after couple days to turn them on, i left battery level in blue indicator that time, after couple days not turned on,  suddenly the unit cannot be turned on, and i just surprised and found that the battery depleted to zero

What i want to ask, is this normal, the battery depleted and gone in couple days when unit is off ?


----------



## miketlse

kith86 said:


> I have question regarding battery, if my mojo not turning on in couple days, then i look back after couple days to turn them on, i left battery level in blue indicator that time, after couple days not turned on,  suddenly the unit cannot be turned on, and i just surprised and found that the battery depleted to zero
> 
> What i want to ask, is this normal, the battery depleted and gone in couple days when unit is off ?


It is not normal for a new battery.
How old is your battery?


----------



## dakanao (Jul 24, 2020)

Mark R-S said:


> If you perceive a difference in sound between the two ports it's probably just in your head. The difference in resistance would have such a small fraction of a dB difference on the frequency response that there's no way you would perceive it - especially on the higher impedance headphones. The fact that you noticed a consistent difference with headphones of such different impedances supports that it was all in your head. You can quite easily test this by building an adaptor and adding different resistance values. Expectation bias is a powerful thing


I didn't expect any differences between the 2 ports when I got the Mojo... I expected them to sound identical, so expectation bias is out here.

I heard the difference the first time I switched back and forward between the 2 ports. After that, I did a lot more A/B comparisons, at different days and different times. I don't know if difference in resistance is the only thing accountable for the difference, maybe there's something else Rob didn't mention, but there's a definite subtle difference there, it's especially evident with lower quality modern recordings, where the right port sounds smoother around the edges.


----------



## kith86

miketlse said:


> It is not normal for a new battery.
> How old is your battery?



I guess 2 years now, so battery depleted when turn off is not normal then


----------



## miketlse

kith86 said:


> I guess 2 years now, so battery depleted when turn off is not normal then


There should be little or no battery depletion, if you leave the mojo switched off for a couple of days.
Batteries do deteriorate with age, but should still be OK after 2 years.
There is a risk if you tend to leave it plugged into the charger 24h/d, because the battery does not always react well to being permanently fully charged.

If you have a torx screwdriver, you can easily open the mojo case, and inspect the battery.
If the battery is swollen, it represents a fire risk, so unplug the battery and take it to a recycling centre.
If instead the battery looks ok, then email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and ask their advice.


----------



## 529128

On my Mojo only the -button changes its colour when volume is adjusted. The +button does not. Is this normal?


----------



## miketlse

henrikgadegaard said:


> On my Mojo only the -button changes its colour when volume is adjusted. The +button does not. Is this normal?


@Rob Watts is the best person to answer this question.
Alternatively email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and ask their opinion.


----------



## jarnopp

henrikgadegaard said:


> On my Mojo only the -button changes its colour when volume is adjusted. The +button does not. Is this normal?



I think I can answer that this is not normal. If you unplug headphones and try turning the volume all the way off and then back up to max, are you saying the plus button shows no color or only shows one color (which one)?  Also, how about if you turn it on in “dac mode” by holding down both volume buttons when you turn it on, which colors are shown?


----------



## 529128

It only seems to be the case when I am 1) listening with headphones plugged in or 2) neither the headphones nor my iPhone is connected. It is as if the light under the - button is on but not under the + button. I have attached a few photos to illustrate. In line out mode there is no problem and both volume bulbs are lit.


----------



## jarnopp

henrikgadegaard said:


> It only seems to be the case when I am 1) listening with headphones plugged in or 2) neither the headphones nor my iPhone is connected. It is as if the light under the - button is on but not under the + button. I have attached a few photos to illustrate. In line out mode there is no problem and both volume bulbs are lit.



That is strange. But you have full range of volume and SQ is ok?  Headphones plugged into either jack cause this?  It it’s under warranty, I’d get it replaced. If not and no SQ issues, I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## 529128

No sq issues. Everything seems to be working. It is still under warranty. Bought it used. Just mailed Chord’s support. Will see how they respond.


----------



## Sound Eq

greetings

I have a question, I have an integrated amp connected to my speakers, and it has no remote

I mainly use tidal, and in tidal i have to avoid using exclusive mode and force volume for the chord driver. So that i can control the volume using the tidal app, but i notice a degrade in sound quality and a difference compared to exclusive mode. Is there any suggestions to control the volume digitally that is recommended beside what i am already doing, with tidal

I have the poly as well, and I use it with mconfig and there is volume control in the app. But still not like using full exclusive mode


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask is it better to set mojo to 2 or 3 volts when used as dac to my avid integra amp

http://www.avidhifi.com/electronics_integra.htm


----------



## vlach

Sound Eq said:


> can i ask is it better to set mojo to 2 or 3 volts when used as dac to my avid integra amp
> 
> http://www.avidhifi.com/electronics_integra.htm



According to the measurements from this website:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-measurements-of-chord-mojo-dac-and-amp.5120/

"Since there is no separate line out, I resort to setting the output to 2 volts. There is a mode to put the unit in "line-out" mode but it produces too high a voltage of 3 volts which degrades the performance. I don't know where the notion of 3 volt comes from other than wanting to make sure the unit sounds louder than others"


----------



## GreenBow

Sound Eq said:


> can i ask is it better to set mojo to 2 or 3 volts when used as dac to my avid integra amp
> 
> http://www.avidhifi.com/electronics_integra.htm



It depends on the input voltage of you amplifier.


However 3V is done by a boot up sequence in the manual. 
Or you can set to 2V by four clisks down from 3V.
Or anywhere in between. (E.g. the Marantz PM6006 has line input voltage of 2.5V.)


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Sound Eq said:


> greetings
> 
> I have a question, I have an integrated amp connected to my speakers, and it has no remote
> 
> ...



I am using Tidal hifi right now with the Chord drivers. I use exclusive mode and force volume. I am not sure what's wrong with your setup. This works fine for me on two different Windows 10 boxes.


----------



## Sound Eq

GreenBow said:


> It depends on the input voltage of you amplifier.
> 
> 
> However 3V is done by a boot up sequence in the manual.
> ...


i thought mojo only has 2 or 3 v, how can u get for example 2.5 volts


----------



## miketlse (Jul 30, 2020)

Sound Eq said:


> i thought mojo only has 2 or 3 v, how can u get for example 2.5 volts


Each click is 1 dB.

Default is 3V.
4 clicks down is 1.9V, https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-13256916

From that post:
"0 clicks down = 3 Vrms
1 click down = 2.67 Vrms output voltage (which Rob just mentioned. I hadn't seen this in the 3rd post?)
2 clicks down = 2.38 Vrms out voltage
3 clicks down = 2.1 Vrms (mentioned a couple times in this thread)
4 clicks down = 1.9 Vrms mentioned plenty of times in this thread of course "


----------



## GreenBow

Sound Eq said:


> i thought mojo only has 2 or 3 v, how can u get for example 2.5 volts



Read the manual.


----------



## DBaldock9

Here's a slightly off-the-wall question -
.
Are the Volume balls simply the caps for a pair of push-button normally-open momentary switches?
.
If so, in a desktop application - I think it would be neat to replace the switches with a rotary encoder and a PIC processor, to simulate up & down clicks when a Volume knob is turned.


----------



## Hooster

DBaldock9 said:


> If so, in a desktop application - I think it would be neat to replace the switches with a rotary encoder and a PIC processor, to simulate up & down clicks when a Volume knob is turned.



Yes, but that would defeat the fancy Fisher Price look would it not? 

Your question is not off the wall at all by the way.


----------



## DBaldock9

Hooster said:


> Yes, but that would defeat the fancy Fisher Price look would it not?
> 
> Your question is not off the wall at all by the way.



I really like the idea of the Chord technology, but not the esthetic of the products.


----------



## akizora

Been hearing a lot of things about battery issues, wondering if the way i’m using the mojo is detrimental to the battery life. I’m using it as a desktop dac so the battery is usually at full charge, I only plug the charger in when it’s in use and when it’s not in use there’s nothing plugged into it. I heard the problems with the battery mainly arise when leaving it plugged into power 24/7, so i’m hoping this is a good workaround. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## DBaldock9

akizora said:


> Been hearing a lot of things about battery issues, wondering if the way i’m using the mojo is detrimental to the battery life. I’m using it as a desktop dac so the battery is usually at full charge, I only plug the charger in when it’s in use and when it’s not in use there’s nothing plugged into it. I heard the problems with the battery mainly arise when leaving it plugged into power 24/7, so i’m hoping this is a good workaround. Anyone have any thoughts?



If you have a consistent time of day that you use your Mojo - you could get a programmable timer, and set it to turn off at the start of your listening session, and then turn on to charge approximately 6 or 8 hours later. To be more precise, you could time some listening sessions, and then set the timer to turn on at the time you've found the charge level to be at point where it needs to be recharged.


----------



## vlach (Aug 1, 2020)

akizora said:


> Been hearing a lot of things about battery issues, wondering if the way i’m using the mojo is detrimental to the battery life. I’m using it as a desktop dac so the battery is usually at full charge, I only plug the charger in when it’s in use and when it’s not in use there’s nothing plugged into it. I heard the problems with the battery mainly arise when leaving it plugged into power 24/7, so i’m hoping this is a good workaround. Anyone have any thoughts?



The Mojo gets plenty hot when in use and not charging. It gets even warmer when charging + playing at the same and only makes things worst for the battery.
I suggest doing one or the other but not both.


----------



## dakanao

DBaldock9 said:


> Here's a slightly off-the-wall question -
> .
> Are the Volume balls simply the caps for a pair of push-button normally-open momentary switches?
> .
> *If so, in a desktop application - I think it would be neat to replace the switches with a rotary encoder and a PIC processor, to simulate up & down clicks when a Volume knob is turned.*


Would this also improve sound quality?


----------



## pauldoni

Good mine today , it was very good 
But I'm curious, what is the function of two 3.5mm output?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

DBaldock9 said:


> I really like the idea of the Chord technology, but not the esthetic of the products.



I agree but the problem is the magic balls are the UI. Without the colors you lose the ability to show sample rate and whether it's PCM or DSD.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

pauldoni said:


> Good mine today , it was very good
> But I'm curious, what is the function of two 3.5mm output?



You and a friend can listen together if you have the same IEMs or headphones... to a point.


----------



## DBaldock9

gimmeheadroom said:


> I agree but the problem is the magic balls are the UI. Without the colors you lose the ability to show sample rate and whether it's PCM or DSD.



Placing some translucent plastic over the Mojo's multi-color LEDs would allow the colors to be seen --- or a PIC / Arduino processor could probably be programmed to "read" the voltages / signals that are driving the LEDs, and then display the relevant information on a small screen.


----------



## DBaldock9

dakanao said:


> Would this also improve sound quality?



My idea is just a rethinking of the user interface - so it wouldn't affect the sound quality.


----------



## pauldoni

gimmeheadroom said:


> You and a friend can listen together if you have the same IEMs or headphones... to a point.


Okay 
Btw, what is the indicator when the mojo is fully charged? Because it not shown anything when plugged..


----------



## Jupiterknight

pauldoni said:


> Okay
> Btw, what is the indicator when the mojo is fully charged? Because it not shown anything when plugged..


When fully charged... then the light underneath the micro USB charger input is off! When still charging then active.


----------



## pauldoni

Jupiterknight said:


> When fully charged... then the light underneath the micro USB charger input is off! When still charging then active.


Okay thanks for the information


----------



## gimmeheadroom

DBaldock9 said:


> Placing some translucent plastic over the Mojo's multi-color LEDs would allow the colors to be seen --- or a PIC / Arduino processor could probably be programmed to "read" the voltages / signals that are driving the LEDs, and then display the relevant information on a small screen.



I like your idea. That would be kinda cool.

I haven't seen many DACs that display sample rate and bit depth. Most seem to display only sample rate. One thing I like about my Brooklyn is that it displays both.

I'll probably be selling my Chord Mojo in a few months, the battery is almost dead and I don't want a battery powered device anymore.


----------



## jarnopp

gimmeheadroom said:


> I like your idea. That would be kinda cool.
> 
> I haven't seen many DACs that display sample rate and bit depth. Most seem to display only sample rate. One thing I like about my Brooklyn is that it displays both.
> 
> I'll probably be selling my Chord Mojo in a few months, the battery is almost dead and I don't want a battery powered device anymore.



In that case, you can try removing the battery altogether and plugging in Mojo.  It will run like that and may work just fine as an always powered, always on dac. Only issue is no remote control volume.


----------



## pauldoni

Are there any device that act like a chord poly for mojo? That can be controlled via smartphone. Want that function on poly but the price is very high for me. Thanks


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jarnopp said:


> In that case, you can try removing the battery altogether and plugging in Mojo.  It will run like that and may work just fine as an always powered, always on dac. Only issue is no remote control volume.



Oh really? I thought somebody said that it wouldn't work without the battery. I run mine off the PC USB power all the time. If it doesn't need the battery that would be great, thank you I will ask Chord.

DIdn't understand what you meant about no remote control volume. And in my specific setup I have it set to line out since it goes into my mini stereo or a headphone amp.


----------



## Ronnie54

akizora said:


> Been hearing a lot of things about battery issues, wondering if the way i’m using the mojo is detrimental to the battery life. I’m using it as a desktop dac so the battery is usually at full charge, I only plug the charger in when it’s in use and when it’s not in use there’s nothing plugged into it. I heard the problems with the battery mainly arise when leaving it plugged into power 24/7, so i’m hoping this is a good workaround. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Ronnie54

I use mine exclusively for desktop use and leave it plugged into a wall charger 24/7 (nearly 3 years later). I unplugged it and it ran for over 5 hours. A new battery is 100 bucks and easily user-changeable.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

vlach said:


> The Mojo gets plenty hot when in use and not charging. It gets even warmer when charging + playing at the same and only makes things worst for the battery.
> I suggest doing one or the other but not both.



I use mine stationary with a PC. It is always charging when running. In the past three years it was running off a USB phone charger all the time. Battery is nearly dead after 4 years. I'm not sure how long the battery should be expected to last but from my use I think it's fine to charge and play and I think the Chord site says not to worry about the heat. I'm not sure why, I agree heat kills electronics, but I won't try to outsmart the guys who made it.


----------



## jarnopp

gimmeheadroom said:


> Oh really? I thought somebody said that it wouldn't work without the battery. I run mine off the PC USB power all the time. If it doesn't need the battery that would be great, thank you I will ask Chord.
> 
> DIdn't understand what you meant about no remote control volume. And in my specific setup I have it set to line out since it goes into my mini stereo or a headphone amp.



Rob Watts (the designer of Mojo) indicated it should be fine without the battery, especially if used as a fixed output DAC and not trying to drive headphones: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2494#post-14512464

My point about volume was depending on your use case, but you don’t need that so you should be good to go!


----------



## GreenBow

If you buy a replacement battery through your Chord retailer, please is it easy to fit?

The original battery is stuck in place, plus I think it's thermally bonded to the case. I presume replacement batteries come with all the parts to make an easy replacement. Thermal sticky pad included.


----------



## jarnopp

GreenBow said:


> If you buy a replacement battery through your Chord retailer, please is it easy to fit?
> 
> The original battery is stuck in place, plus I think it's thermally bonded to the case. I presume replacement batteries come with all the parts to make an easy replacement. Thermal sticky pad included.



Very easy to replace yourself. The new battery comes with a strip of double-sided tape (I’m pretty sure, but it’s been over a year since I did it). The hardest thing is the 8 tiny hex screws.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jarnopp said:


> Very easy to replace yourself. The new battery comes with a strip of double-sided tape (I’m pretty sure, but it’s been over a year since I did it). The hardest thing is the 8 tiny hex screws.



It would be nice if @Rob Watts could chime in and give us some details on the cost of the battery and the process to replace it. Quite a fantastic little device but the battery thing is annoying when it is time for a new one.


----------



## jarnopp

gimmeheadroom said:


> It would be nice if @Rob Watts could chime in and give us some details on the cost of the battery and the process to replace it. Quite a fantastic little device but the battery thing is annoying when it is time for a new one.



I don’t think Rob sets the prices, but when I did it a year ago (battery life consistently under 5 hours, and Mojo was 3.5 yrs old and getting daily use), it was $75 US shipped.  Not unreasonable. And, as I said, easy to replace if you have a hex set with multiple keys.


----------



## DBaldock9

pauldoni said:


> Are there any device that act like a chord poly for mojo? That can be controlled via smartphone. Want that function on poly but the price is very high for me. Thanks



Something like the HiBy R3 Pro would do what you want - https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-r3-pro
It can stream music from WiFi, or from a µSD card (up to 2TB).
It has digital output, using USB, or SPDIF to a 3.5mm plug (by using a special USB-C cable).
It has single-ended 3.5mm power & line output, and balanced 2.5mm power output.
It can be controlled using HiBy Link (over BT), which runs on Android or iOS.


----------



## pauldoni (Aug 2, 2020)

DBaldock9 said:


> Something like the HiBy R3 Pro would do what you want - https://store.hiby.com/products/hiby-r3-pro
> It can stream music from WiFi, or from a µSD card (up to 2TB).
> It has digital output, using USB, or SPDIF to a 3.5mm plug (by using a special USB-C cable).
> It has single-ended 3.5mm power & line output, and balanced 2.5mm power output.
> It can be controlled using HiBy Link (over BT), which runs on Android or iOS.


Ah this is what I need. But it's a little bit expensive for just a receiver+player.
Is shanling m0 / fiio m6 can do the same?


----------



## DBaldock9

pauldoni said:


> Ah this is what I need. But it's a little bit expensive for just a receiver+player.
> Is shanling m0 / fiio m6 can do the same?



I don't know about the FiiO M6.
The Shanling M0 can output digital music via USB from its µSD card - but it doesn't have WiFi for streaming, or SPDIF output.
It can be controlled by the Shanling Music app, but it's not as mature / refined as the HiBy app.


----------



## Jupiterknight

pauldoni said:


> Ah this is what I need. But it's a little bit expensive for just a receiver+player.
> Is shanling m0 / fiio m6 can do the same?


Maybe check out Tempotec V1.. Much cheaper and a pure digital transporter with dual  micro card slots. Hiby Link and can receive stream from BT.


----------



## pauldoni

Jupiterknight said:


> Maybe check out Tempotec V1.. Much cheaper and a pure digital transporter with dual  micro card slots. Hiby Link and can receive stream from BT.


Ah this is good , so it can be controlled via hiby apps and the output to mojo are digital right? 
But can't find one in my country. Is the v1a can do the same? Thanks


----------



## alekc

pauldoni said:


> Are there any device that act like a chord poly for mojo? That can be controlled via smartphone. Want that function on poly but the price is very high for me. Thanks


If you are looking for simple portable transport and can live without streaming, dual sd card slots and mobile app to control it take a look at xDuoo X10T II Turntable. It also has internal EQ.


----------



## Jupiterknight

pauldoni said:


> Ah this is good , so it can be controlled via hiby apps and the output to mojo are digital right?
> But can't find one in my country. Is the v1a can do the same? Thanks


Yes, it can be controlled from Android/IOS devices with Hiby Link.  Yes, outputs are digital. Two possibilities USB-C or coaxial. Tempotec V1a differs by also having an analog part, dac/amp section, but only one digital out USB-C.  Otherwise they are the same size, weight and everything else. V1a is a little more expensive.


----------



## CJG888

alekc said:


> If you are looking for simple portable transport and can live without streaming, dual sd card slots and mobile app to control it take a look at xDuoo X10T II Turntable. It also has internal EQ.


+1!


----------



## Arpeggione

gimmeheadroom said:


> You and a friend can listen together if you have the same IEMs or headphones... to a point.



Hey, wait a minute ... Are you saying that the two headphone outputs of the Mojo must or like to see the same load, the same impedance, to work properly with two headphones attached at the same time listening to the same source? Never thought about that. Manual implies nothing in that direction. One 30 Ohm IEM in one output, one 600 Ohm headphone in the other; fine and egal? Perhaps you are just talking about the difference in volume levels that will appear.


----------



## pauldoni

Arpeggione said:


> Hey, wait a minute ... Are you saying that the two headphone outputs of the Mojo must or like to see the same load, the same impedance, to work properly with two headphones attached at the same time listening to the same source? Never thought about that. Manual implies nothing in that direction. One 30 Ohm IEM in one output, one 600 Ohm headphone in the other; fine and egal? Perhaps you are just talking about the difference in volume levels that will appear.


Lol , that iem will blast our ear if the vol set up for that 600ohm cans


----------



## gimmeheadroom

pauldoni said:


> Lol , that iem will blast our ear if the vol set up for that 600ohm cans



Yeah, what he said


----------



## icyulkn

Could someone tell me how dts-hd and truehd work with the Chord Mojo in Jriver Player or MPC-BE (or in general)? This would be over optical or USB but I'm using optical at the moment. Am I getting the full bandwidth in PCM over 2 channel? Do I need to switch to USB? Thanks!


----------



## kkrazik2008 (Aug 10, 2020)

icyulkn said:


> Could someone tell me how dts-hd and truehd work with the Chord Mojo in Jriver Player or MPC-BE (or in general)? This would be over optical or USB but I'm using optical at the moment. Am I getting the full bandwidth in PCM over 2 channel? Do I need to switch to USB? Thanks!


It doesn’t work, those are multi-channel audio formats. Your player is down mixing to 2.0


----------



## icyulkn

kkrazik2008 said:


> It doesn’t work, those are multi-channel audio formats. Your player is down mixing to 2.0


I'm confused, I read somewhere that you can hear lossless from optical as long as it's PCM and 2.0 channels. Isn't that what Jriver/MPC-BE is doing? Turning the 7.1 to 2 channels according to my software (with JRSS Mixing ON)? I can hear these formats fine in my headphones, what's it playing at?


----------



## kkrazik2008

icyulkn said:


> I'm confused, I read somewhere that you can hear lossless from optical as long as it's PCM and 2.0 channels. Isn't that what Jriver/MPC-BE is doing? Turning the 7.1 to 2 channels according to my software (with JRSS Mixing ON)? I can hear these formats fine in my headphones, what's it playing at?


I have no idea what the software on your end is doing to the PCM file to down mix, all I can tell you is that the Chord Mojo can only output stereo audio. Maybe if the file you are playing has a 2.0 track you could select that to receive the lossless PCM?


----------



## icyulkn

Do you know what software/setup I can use to get the best audio quality from a chord and dts-ma/true hd sound file maybe? How do people normally listen to these formats with their Chords for best quality?


----------



## dontfeedphils

icyulkn said:


> Do you know what software/setup I can use to get the best audio quality from a chord and dts-ma/true hd sound file maybe? How do people normally listen to these formats with their Chords for best quality?



Why wouldn't you just use the 2 channel track rather than try to down-mix an Atmos or DTS track?


----------



## icyulkn

https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/1917-4K-Blu-ray/259242/

I don’t see 2 channels for this (My test movie), just 7.1. Am I missing something?


----------



## dontfeedphils

icyulkn said:


> https://www.blu-ray.com/movies/1917-4K-Blu-ray/259242/
> 
> I don’t see 2 channels for this (My test movie), just 7.1. Am I missing something?



I have a rip of the same disc and there are two stereo tracks.


----------



## icyulkn

So AC3 is better than TrueHD in this case? I thought it sounded pretty good with the TrueHD track to be honest with you.


----------



## dontfeedphils

icyulkn said:


> So AC3 is better than TrueHD in this case? I thought it sounded pretty good with the TrueHD track to be honest with you.



Lol, then listen with the TrueHD track. 

I'd listen with 2 channel, since you're using a 2 channel device. Then listen to TrueHD when/if you're using an atmos setup. That's just me though.


----------



## icyulkn

Ha, I’d try the AC3 but I’m waiting on a 2020-2021 Vizio m55q8-h1 55“ tv. I have a AV receiver with a headphone jack that does dts-ma/truehd. Haven’t tried that before.


----------



## vlach (Aug 12, 2020)

icyulkn said:


> Ha, I’d try the AC3 but I’m waiting on a 2020-2021 Vizio m55q8-h1 55“ tv. I have a AV receiver with a headphone jack that does dts-ma/truehd. Haven’t tried that before.



The Mojo doesn't decode the multi-channel bitstream soundtracks below and it doesnt downmix them to two channel either.

Dolby Digital
Dolby Digital+
Dolby TrueHD
Dolby Atmos
dts
dts-ES
dts 96/24
dts-HD High Res
dts-HD MA
dts: X


----------



## icyulkn (Aug 12, 2020)

So what the hell is it turning it into when I’m using mpc-be or jriver wasapi? Sounds damn good really.


----------



## vlach

icyulkn said:


> So what the hell is it turning it into when I’m using mpc-be or jriver wasapi? Sounds damn good really.



Your software probably converts it to PCM 2.0


----------



## vlach

icyulkn said:


> Ha, I’d try the AC3 but I’m waiting on a 2020-2021 Vizio m55q8-h1 55“ tv. I have a AV receiver with a headphone jack that does dts-ma/truehd. Haven’t tried that before.



I don't get it, why is the purchase of a tv preventing you from listening to the AC3 track if you're already listening to the Dolby TrueHD 7.1 track and it sounds great?


----------



## icyulkn

Because my old tv I was using went bye bye. No way of using my cpu.


----------



## icyulkn (Aug 12, 2020)

If it converts it to pcm 2.0 wouldn’t it be lossless now over optical since it’s now 2 channels only? I’m still a little confused about this mixing stuff.


----------



## aviusmc

Did anyone purchase their Mojo from Apos Audio? They add a one-year warranty on top of the manufacturer's one-year warranty, which sounds really nice to me.


----------



## vlach (Aug 12, 2020)

icyulkn said:


> If it converts it to pcm 2.0 wouldn’t it be lossless now over optical since it’s now 2 channels only? I’m still a little confused about this mixing stuff.



I could be right but i believe a lossless multi-channel 24-bit/96khz soundtrack would be downmixed to a lossy PCM 2.0 track at 48khz, not sure about the word length but yeah, lossy.

Edit: Take a look at the manual for the device doing the downmixing, there's usually a chart showing all the specs including downmixing.
In my experience downmixing is lossy.


----------



## boxerlc (Aug 15, 2020)

For people who might have lost the screws in Mojo. The screws Mojo uses are M1.6 x 6mm socket head screws.


----------



## Mercuttio

My Mojo came today but it doesn't behave the way I expected. I've googled quite a bit and can't seem to find a similar situation. 

If I plug it in to charge when it is off, there is no white charging light. It does feel slightly warm so I assume charging is occurring, but I gave it a few hours and it isn't able to start when no power is connected. 

If I plug it in to both power and data, the white charging light does come on, and it works. 

I cannot boot it into line out mode (holding both + and -) when turning it on.

I guess I can let it charge more overnight- but is something up with this unit? It seems like something isn't working here.


----------



## boxerlc

Mercuttio said:


> My Mojo came today but it doesn't behave the way I expected. I've googled quite a bit and can't seem to find a similar situation.
> 
> If I plug it in to charge when it is off, there is no white charging light. It does feel slightly warm so I assume charging is occurring, but I gave it a few hours and it isn't able to start when no power is connected.
> 
> ...


Hey man, to boot it into line level mode, you need to unplug the power than turn it on while holding both column buttons. It’s because when you turn the unit off while the power plugged in, the unit doesn’t really shutdown, it’s more like a hibernation state. So if you turn it back on with power cable, it’s actually ‘wake up’, instead of boot up. This is not described in any documentation,  I found out about this myself.

The charging issue, I don’t really know what’s going on. The device should get charged while only connecting power to the right micro USB port. I will try different cables to rule out cable problems first. If cables are Ok, then I recommend to do an exchange.


----------



## Mercuttio

boxerlc said:


> Hey man, to boot it into line level mode, you need to unplug the power than turn it on while holding both column buttons. It’s because when you turn the unit off while the power plugged in, the unit doesn’t really shutdown, it’s more like a hibernation state. So if you turn it back on with power cable, it’s actually ‘wake up’, instead of boot up. This is not described in any documentation,  I found out about this myself.
> 
> The charging issue, I don’t really know what’s going on. The device should get charged while only connecting power to the right micro USB port. I will try different cables to rule out cable problems first. If cables are Ok, then I recommend to do an exchange.



Ah, cool! Yeah, I can get it to boot into the line level mode now. I unplug it, and when I replug it in I boot with both buttons pressed. Huh. The documentation on that feature sucks!

As for the battery, I'm still getting absolutely nothing. It just won't take any kind of charge, the USB LED shows nothing when it is plugged into a variety of different connections. I'm going to leave it plugged in overnight with a known working Apple iPad USB charger, and then figure out what to do tomorrow- I suspect it'll have to go back.


----------



## GreenBow

Mercuttio said:


> My Mojo came today but it doesn't behave the way I expected. I've googled quite a bit and can't seem to find a similar situation.
> 
> If I plug it in to charge when it is off, there is no white charging light. It does feel slightly warm so I assume charging is occurring, but I gave it a few hours and it isn't able to start when no power is connected.
> 
> ...



Without a doubt you have a faulty unit.

Mojo should charge showing white light under any circumstances unless the battery is full. After charging a few hours or for even a short while, it should power on.

There's only one thing to bear in mind. When you buy it new you need to charge for about ten hours to condition the battery. However the white light would be on for that.


----------



## Mercuttio

GreenBow said:


> Without a doubt you have a faulty unit.
> 
> Mojo should charge showing white light under any circumstances unless the battery is full. After charging a few hours or for even a short while, it should power on.
> 
> There's only one thing to bear in mind. When you buy it new you need to charge for about ten hours to condition the battery. However the white light would be on for that.



The white light is only on when it is plugged in.

Am I right in thinking that the battery may not be connected in this unit? It seems like it is behaving as if there is no battery at all.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Mercuttio said:


> The white light is only on when it is plugged in.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that the battery may not be connected in this unit? It seems like it is behaving as if there is no battery at all.



Did you buy it used?


----------



## Mercuttio

CaptainFantastic said:


> Did you buy it used?


New, from an authorized dealer: 46 Audio.


----------



## GreenBow

Mercuttio said:


> The white light is only on when it is plugged in.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that the battery may not be connected in this unit? It seems like it is behaving as if there is no battery at all.



Firstly, if you have the charger connected, the Mojo should charge. As long as the battery is not fully charged, the white light will be on when doing this. 

If you continue to leave the Mojo charging, two things happen:

1 After the battery is fully charged, the white light goes off and a blue light comes on.

2. If you leave the charger plugged after the blue light comes on, something else will soon happen. The Mojo will be running on battery while the blue light is on. It will therefore use some of the battery capacity. After about twenty minutes the Mojo will see the battery level has dropped, and start to charge again. Then white light will return.


----------



## Mercuttio

GreenBow said:


> Firstly, if you have the charger connected, the Mojo should charge. As long as the battery is not fully charged, the white light will be on when doing this.
> 
> If you continue to leave the Mojo charging, two things happen:
> 
> ...



No sign of a blue light while on and running, just back to the white- and it was plugged in while off all night.

I'll leave it on with nothing running and the volume turned off, and see if the white light ever switches over.

But yeah, I'm pretty sure this is a defective unit. 

Hey, I do like the sound quality a lot though.


----------



## dbturbo2

Mercuttio said:


> No sign of a blue light while on and running, just back to the white- and it was plugged in while off all night.
> 
> I'll leave it on with nothing running and the volume turned off, and see if the white light ever switches over.
> 
> ...



Sorry if I may have missed this info earlier, but what cable and power source are you using while charging?


----------



## Mercuttio

dbturbo2 said:


> Sorry if I may have missed this info earlier, but what cable and power source are you using while charging?


I've got an Anker 5 port charger that I've used for years, and has always been fantastic. I also have a couple of the higher wattage iPad chargers, and have tried those. I've been using shielded USB cables and also the included 6" USB cable. I would doubt the Mojo is so picky as to not charge with any of those options.


----------



## GreenBow

Mercuttio said:


> No sign of a blue light while on and running, just back to the white- and it was plugged in while off all night.
> 
> I'll leave it on with nothing running and the volume turned off, and see if the white light ever switches over.
> 
> ...



If you left it charging overnight, and it won't run off battery next day then something is wrong.

As someone just said, it might be your charger. You need one that delivers about 1 amp.

Or the unit is faulty.

If you don't have another charger to test, take it to the retailer and ask them to charge it. Then everyone will know what's what.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Mercuttio said:


> New, from an authorized dealer: 46 Audio.



Have it replaced. You don't have to worry about a high rate of faulty units, such reports are very rare. So send it back for a replacement and you should be good.


----------



## dbturbo2

Mercuttio said:


> I've got an Anker 5 port charger that I've used for years, and has always been fantastic. I also have a couple of the higher wattage iPad chargers, and have tried those. I've been using shielded USB cables and also the included 6" USB cable. I would doubt the Mojo is so picky as to not charge with any of those options.



‘Reason I asked is my original mojo chargIng cable went missing and of the 3 other similar cables that I had around the house only one will actually successfully charge the unit so it does seem  
picky in that regard.


----------



## alekc

dbturbo2 said:


> ‘Reason I asked is my original mojo chargIng cable went missing and of the 3 other similar cables that I had around the house only one will actually successfully charge the unit so it does seem
> picky in that regard.



From my expirence it may not be a cable but rather how it sits in Mojo charging port. Some cables have poor connectors and Mojo ports are not the best either in this regard.


----------



## fonkepala

dbturbo2 said:


> ‘Reason I asked is my original mojo chargIng cable went missing and of the 3 other similar cables that I had around the house only one will actually successfully charge the unit so it does seem
> picky in that regard.



That's strange. I have yet to experience an issue with the 2 or 3 micro USB cables that I've used for charging the Mojo. Will be on the lookout.


----------



## boxerlc

Mercuttio said:


> The white light is only on when it is plugged in.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that the battery may not be connected in this unit? It seems like it is behaving as if there is no battery at all.


I think it’s time to return it.
Checking the battery connector is easy, just need to remove 8 screws, but the problem could be more complicated, it could be a faulty charging circuit. You bought a new device, you don’t deserve such trouble. Order a new one, when it arrived, ship the bad one back. I think it’s the best way.


----------



## Mercuttio

boxerlc said:


> I think it’s time to return it.
> Checking the battery connector is easy, just need to remove 8 screws, but the problem could be more complicated, it could be a faulty charging circuit. You bought a new device, you don’t deserve such trouble. Order a new one, when it arrived, ship the bad one back. I think it’s the best way.



Yep! That's what I'm doing. Great service over at Audio46. 

This is a nice sounding little unit- I'm using it with my Final A8000 and the pairing is very good.


----------



## jarnopp

Mercuttio said:


> Yep! That's what I'm doing. Great service over at Audio46.
> 
> This is a nice sounding little unit- I'm using it with my Final A8000 and the pairing is very good.


+1 on Audio46 service. They got my TT2 fixed up.


----------



## boxerlc

Mercuttio said:


> Yep! That's what I'm doing. Great service over at Audio46.
> 
> This is a nice sounding little unit- I'm using it with my Final A8000 and the pairing is very good.


That’s great! To get the best out of mojo, you might want to try the hqplayer. Upsample everything to 384KHz see if it makes an improvement in sound quality.


----------



## Mercuttio

boxerlc said:


> That’s great! To get the best out of mojo, you might want to try the hqplayer. Upsample everything to 384KHz see if it makes an improvement in sound quality.


I've been getting into Roon- feels a lot like iTunes did in 2005. That miniature high from seeing a higher bitrate on the Mojo was kind of fun- you hit an album from like HD Tracks or a better quality rip and it's oddly rewarding. 

The mojo is on the way back now- can't wait for a working one to return.


----------



## No Disc

I currently have the Mojo/Poly combo, but have been wondering if there is something better I could be feeding the mojo with.  I don't need portability, I just want maximum SQ.   I am of the assumption that USB is a limiting factor and something that can utilize optical may be a better source for the Mojo (or any Chord DAC for that matter).  

Thoughts?


----------



## boxerlc

No Disc said:


> I currently have the Mojo/Poly combo, but have been wondering if there is something better I could be feeding the mojo with.  I don't need portability, I just want maximum SQ.   I am of the assumption that USB is a limiting factor and something that can utilize optical may be a better source for the Mojo (or any Chord DAC for that matter).
> 
> Thoughts?


Actually Mojo’s USB implementation is pretty good. Modern DACs’ USB port performances are usually very good. You need to have a very good spdif source to out perform the USB port. Such source is definitely more expensive than the Mojo itself. In this case, upgrading the Mojo will get you the most benefit than upgrading the source component. 

If you really like Mojo, you might want to sell both Mojo and Poly to get the Qutest, the improvement is going to be huge. 

If you want to get most out of the mojo, one thing I recommend you to try is HQPlayer, try upgrading everything you play to 384Khz sample rate, you will hear noticeable improvement. The price of the HQPlayer is not cheap, but you can try it free. The point is to tell you the USB port of Mojo might not be the bottleneck of you system.


----------



## Flognuts (Aug 26, 2020)

I recently purchased a corda classic amp and a daccord (which I havent heard and has been sent off for repairs as I got it second hand)
I decided today to pair the chord mojo with the corda classic amp. I am floored at how musical and effortless this pairing sounds.
Now I need to wait and see how the daccord performs when it comes back for repair, hopefully its as good as the Mojo......but I am seriously considering the Qutest for my standalone dac........or even another Mojo as a standalone unit to pair with the corda classic amp and call it a day.

this is coming from the Geekpulse which I thought was rubbish


----------



## freemann

Hi all,

The mojo I bought a few months back from the forum did not came with a working micro usb cable. Since then I have been using a micro-USB cable with ferrite that came together with the sandisk sansa clip zip which is working fine.

Is there any reason to upgrade to a better micro-usb cable?


----------



## captblaze

freemann said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The mojo I bought a few months back from the forum did not came with a working micro usb cable. Since then I have been using a micro-USB cable with ferrite that came together with the sandisk sansa clip zip which is working fine.
> 
> Is there any reason to upgrade to a better micro-usb cable?



if it functions properly the answer would be no, unless you like spending money


----------



## fonkepala

freemann said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The mojo I bought a few months back from the forum did not came with a working micro usb cable. Since then I have been using a micro-USB cable with ferrite that came together with the sandisk sansa clip zip which is working fine.
> 
> Is there any reason to upgrade to a better micro-usb cable?



IIRC, there was a post here by someone who said that the Mojo sounds better with an 'audiophile quality' USB cable & that the stock cable it came with is a POS. Can't confirm though.


----------



## freemann

Well, I do not like spending money if there is no significant reason to do so. 
And since the existing cable is working fine I will continue using it. I just wanted a second opinion on that.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

freemann said:


> Well, I do not like spending money if there is no significant reason to do so.
> And since the existing cable is working fine I will continue using it. I just wanted a second opinion on that.



If you are connecting from your PC to the Mojo, consider going optical. It removes any hint of RFI.


----------



## fonkepala

CaptainFantastic said:


> If you are connecting from your PC to the Mojo, consider going optical. It removes any hint of RFI.



I wish I had the forethought to pick a motherboard that had optical out for my PC...


----------



## freemann

CaptainFantastic said:


> If you are connecting from your PC to the Mojo, consider going optical. It removes any hint of RFI.


I am using the mojo with a laptop for now. 
In the future I will definitely try to have more audio output options since it generally much more convenient.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

fonkepala said:


> I wish I had the forethought to pick a motherboard that had optical out for my PC...



You could add something like the ASUS Essence STX II. It has excellent optical out (via S/PDIF).


----------



## fonkepala

CaptainFantastic said:


> You could add something like the ASUS Essence STX II. It has excellent optical out (via S/PDIF).



Interesting, I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## alekc

CaptainFantastic said:


> You could add something like the ASUS Essence STX II. It has excellent optical out (via S/PDIF).



It would be great if similar option existed for notebooks...


----------



## dbturbo2

fonkepala said:


> IIRC, there was a post here by someone who said that the Mojo sounds better with an 'audiophile quality' USB cable & that the stock cable it came with is a POS. Can't confirm though.



Purchased a Curious Cable USB cable and have been happy with the performance upgrade over stock.  I believe they have a money back guarantee so nothing to lose if not happy.


----------



## vlach

CaptainFantastic said:


> If you are connecting from your PC to the Mojo, consider going optical. It removes any hint of RFI.



I have no issues using USB.


----------



## Mercuttio

Well, now my new chargeable Mojo is behaving oddly. 

I have it in line out mode connected to my stereo and to my Desktop amplifier. 

Sometimes out of nowhere in anything I'm playing, it will start making a horrible static noise and just lose signal entirely. Rebooting it will often fix the issue, as will pausing and unpausing the audio a few times. 

Is there something I ought to do to prevent this? Some unknown mode I can run it in? I can't really replace my PC or motherboard because the DAC doesn't like it.


----------



## jarnopp

Mercuttio said:


> Well, now my new chargeable Mojo is behaving oddly.
> 
> I have it in line out mode connected to my stereo and to my Desktop amplifier.
> 
> ...


How is it connected to the source?  It sounds like it is either losing the sync or maybe RFI, if you have a cell phone too close?


----------



## Mercuttio (Aug 29, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> How is it connected to the source?  It sounds like it is either losing the sync or maybe RFI, if you have a cell phone too close?



I'm connected to a PC via USB and using Roon. It's actually occurred to me that Roon might be the cause- I switch between applications and frequently have a Chrome tab with some sort of audio in it, or my VPN connected PC at my office is porting audio through.

I've switched Roon to not exist in "Exclusive" mode, which I'm not too concerned about- most of my music is CD FLAC files. We'll see if it happens now.

EDIT: That didn't fix things. It seems almost like there's a "buffer" and if I hop out of it, static.


----------



## No Disc

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Well the xDuoo X10T II has arrived and I have had a very hard time keeping the Mojo off. I am smitten, enchanted, enamored. I am in love. The sound quality is absolutely sublime. I now realize that Mojo is easily one of the best DACs I've ever owned.
> 
> Don't have a cable that will connect the xDuoo to the Mojo optical input, but the coax is just perfect. The microdetails and transients, the blackness of the background, the subtlety, all just incredible. I was also able to get this unit working as a USB-TO-SPDIF converter with my phone/UAPP as a USB source.
> 
> If anyone is like me and always having some degree of nervosa over finding a proper transport to get the most out of Mojo, I enthusiastically recommend the xDuoo X10T II. Perfection *chef kiss*



I have the xDuoo X10T II, and tested the stock coaxial, and a silver coaxial (better than stock by a big margin), and Glass fiber Toslink.   The Toslink was superior to both the stock coax, and the silver coax.  I am certain whatever Chord product is in my future, Silver Coax or Glass Fiber optical will be my choice.  I have a poly also,  and the XDuoo is far superior in SQ.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

How much is a decent replacement battery and where can I source one? Thanks.

Will be putting my Mojo up for sale when I get home.


----------



## miketlse

gimmeheadroom said:


> How much is a decent replacement battery and where can I source one? Thanks.
> 
> Will be putting my Mojo up for sale when I get home.


Some dealers advertise the service, for example https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-replacement-battery-service.html
I think audiosanctuary are pricing that replacement battery service almost 'at cost', so the price of the certified replacement battery is only slightly cheaper.

Google 'chord mojo replacement battery' and plenty of links/videos are listed.
Beware the 'service centres' that try and charge an extra $250 just to fit the battery (which takes just 5 minutes).

Email support@chordelectronics.co.uk for advice, because Chord has been able to ship batteries to specific dealers in the past.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

miketlse said:


> Some dealers advertise the service, for example https://www.audiosanctuary.co.uk/chord-mojo-replacement-battery-service.html
> I think audiosanctuary are pricing that replacement battery service almost 'at cost', so the price of the certified replacement battery is only slightly cheaper.
> 
> Google 'chord mojo replacement battery' and plenty of links/videos are listed.
> ...



Thanks a lot for the good info! I have to decide whether it's worth spending 77 GBP + shipping or to sell the Mojo noting the dead battery. I'm not sure what will make financial sense. I can also check with my local shop to see how much the battery costs alone.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks a lot for the good info! I have to decide whether it's worth spending 77 GBP + shipping or to sell the Mojo noting the dead battery. I'm not sure what will make financial sense. I can also check with my local shop to see how much the battery costs alone.



Out of curiosity, may I ask what has prompted you to sell it? It sounds like you are still travelling. Did you find a better portable unit?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

CaptainFantastic said:


> Out of curiosity, may I ask what has prompted you to sell it? It sounds like you are still travelling. Did you find a better portable unit?



Hello friend 

I bought it around 4 years ago when I thought I would use it on planes since I fly a fair bit. Turns out I was happier with a DAP and an Aune B1S combo than my phone and the Mojo. So I used it stationary as a desktop DAC. I really don't like battery operated devices and I have desktop DACs and no more portable gear except for my travel rig. So it's time to go. Fantastic little unit but neither fish nor fowl. It is not a DAP unless you buy the Poly to go with it and that combo is still a bit quirky. It is not a DACAMP since it doesn't have analog in (unlike the Aune B1S). I just don't have the right use case for it.


----------



## Shareknow

Need help
Trying to connect N3 with chord mojo with usbc coax cable
When playing a song on N3, Getting very high levels of output from headphones connected to mojo. Such a high sound output can surely destroy headphones as well as eardrums. Is something need to be done within the N3 settings?


----------



## SRKRAM

Shareknow said:


> Need help
> Trying to connect N3 with chord mojo with usbc coax cable
> When playing a song on N3, Getting very high levels of output from headphones connected to mojo. Such a high sound output can surely destroy headphones as well as eardrums. Is something need to be done within the N3 settings?


If it's too loud, why not turn down the volume? 
If you wanted to you could probably destroy your headphones and your hearing.


----------



## alekc

No Disc said:


> I have the xDuoo X10T II, and tested the stock coaxial, and a silver coaxial (better than stock by a big margin), and Glass fiber Toslink.   The Toslink was superior to both the stock coax, and the silver coax.  I am certain whatever Chord product is in my future, Silver Coax or Glass Fiber optical will be my choice.  I have a poly also,  and the XDuoo is far superior in SQ.



I have it too and I think it is great add-on, not only to Mojo BTW. Funny you mention Poly as I've just asked a question about it in Poly thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-1st-page-◄★☆.831347/page-1034#post-15832071 since I think about getting rid of cable connections when traveling. Still if xDuoo X10T II give superior SQ in comparison to Poly from sd card or when streaming I will stick with xDuoo, especially considering Poly pricing.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

No Disc said:


> I have the xDuoo X10T II, and tested the stock coaxial, and a silver coaxial (better than stock by a big margin), and Glass fiber Toslink.   The Toslink was superior to both the stock coax, and the silver coax.  I am certain whatever Chord product is in my future, Silver Coax or Glass Fiber optical will be my choice.  I have a poly also,  and the XDuoo is far superior in SQ.



It really does just sound _so_ good with Mojo. After having this thing for so long and going back and forth every so often, I think that the best sounding interface is going to be the one for which you have the nicest cable. I have a silver USB cable and it trounces the coaxial and optical with stock cables... so my advice to future listeners who use this combo, go with the one you've already got a decent cable for, or just pick one at random and get a decent cable. It will sound great either way. My xDuoo's USB port is a little unreliable unfortunately, so I'll probably put a silver coax cable together soon since I like the way short coax cables stack better than optical.

I may soon be getting a job that would have me traveling about half the time (weird timing, right?), so I will likely need something more TOTL on the go like N6, Kann Cube, WM1Z, used Hugo, not entirely sure what exactly... or what the budget will be... but xDuoo+Mojo will be a tough combo to beat.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I have been listening on a Behringer audio interface into my ministack stereo while I start to phase out the Mojo. I'm already hurtin'

The Mojo is such a wonderful little DAC. Cymbals glisten, all the details are there. From the Behringer there is a layer of dullness, all the life is gone from the music.


----------



## Peti

I recently re-discovered my little Mojo as my main rig is moving to my European home. Long story short, this is a marvelous little gadget, I am thoroughly enjoying it, once again. I am fantasizing that Chord might release an auxilary device (a'la Poly) that up-rez everything to DSD256, like the little brother of the M-Scaler...


----------



## korotnam (Sep 2, 2020)

Is there any interest in having a new battery supplied and replaced by someone in the states for much less than $200? (Looking at you George Meyer AV).
I've replaced quite a few over the years and have access to the batteries.

Just gauging interest to see if it's worth while.

Cheers!


----------



## Solarium

If I connect a game console (PS4 pro) to a TV that has HDMI ARC, then the TV optical output to Mojo, will that decrease the sound quality in anyway compared to PS4 directly to Mojo?


----------



## GreenBow

vlach said:


> I have no issues using USB.



Not sure how noise a Mac is, but I put a Jitterbug on my PC USB out. Changed the Mojo sound to more like optical.


----------



## alxw0w (Sep 3, 2020)

pauldoni said:


> Are there any device that act like a chord poly for mojo? That can be controlled via smartphone. Want that function on poly but the price is very high for me. Thanks


I know it's a bit late response but, here is what works for me flawlessly.
Try Shanling m0, it's small cheap and has two way bluetooth connection.
For me it's perfect I can use it as playing music form micro sd card, or connect it via bluetooth to your phone and stream tidal or spotify.
It supports LDAC so the quality of bluetooth stream is really high.


----------



## pauldoni

alxw0w said:


> I know it's a bit late response but, here is what works for me flawlessly.
> Try Shanling m0, it's small cheap and has two way bluetooth connection.
> For me it's perfect I can use it as playing music form micro sd card, or connect it via bluetooth to your phone and stream tidal or spotify.
> It supports LDAC so the quality of bluetooth stream is really high.


What app is used to control the m0 from the smartphone?


----------



## alxw0w (Sep 3, 2020)

pauldoni said:


> What app is used to control the m0 from the smartphone?


You cannot control shanling directly from phone not in playing from sd card scenario
You control playback using shanling.
But when you use bluetooth, then you use your phone and whatever app that you want to, just like you were using regular bluetooth headphones etc.
Considering all the problems that people has with Poly, it's more reasonable to go shanling route. This is what I did


----------



## Scorpio1957

I use a Astell & Kern AK 70, you don't need the phone to control the Mojo or playback, you use the AK70 to choose the Albums and the Mojo for volume control just like any other Dap including the Shangling.


----------



## surfgeorge

....and I use the HiBy R3 stacked with the Mojo.
Works perfectly with the tracks stored on the mico-SD card, and can be remote controlled with the HiBy-App.
Also streaming Tidal tracks via BT from the phone to the R3-Mojo Stack works well. LDAC is supported (but Apple products don't support it!)

The HiBy R3 also has a basic Tidal App, which is OK for accessing playlists, but not much more.
Unfortunately activating the R3's Wifi causes RFI and clicking noises from the Mojo, therefore I use the iPhone or iPad to access Tidal and connect to the Mojo with this cable: http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html


----------



## CJG888

You can control the X-10Tii via the HibyLink app. I used to use an M0. The X-10Tii is a major step up (via optical).


----------



## fonkepala

alxw0w said:


> I know it's a bit late response but, here is what works for me flawlessly.
> Try Shanling m0, it's small cheap and has two way bluetooth connection.
> For me it's perfect I can use it as playing music form micro sd card, or connect it via bluetooth to your phone and stream tidal or spotify.
> It supports LDAC so the quality of bluetooth stream is really high.



May I know what cable do you use to connect the M0 to Mojo? No RFI noise/clicks with this setup when the M0's wifi/bluetooth is on?


----------



## alxw0w

fonkepala said:


> May I know what cable do you use to connect the M0 to Mojo? No RFI noise/clicks with this setup when the M0's wifi/bluetooth is on?


The cable is: Fiio CL06.
Only couple of times I heard some small noise when bluetooth was enabled.
Most of the time is dead quiet. Sometimes are some click sounds when changing tracks and they have different bitreate.
For example from DSD to 44k1 etc.
Solution isn't probably perfect but for the price you can't go wrong.
And M0 is really compact player you can stack it with mojo and you get real portable rig.


----------



## fonkepala

alxw0w said:


> The cable is: Fiio CL06.
> Only couple of times I heard some small noise when bluetooth was enabled.
> Most of the time is dead quiet. Sometimes are some click sounds when changing tracks and they have different bitreate.
> For example from DSD to 44k1 etc.
> ...



Thank you for the info. Do you have to enable some special settings on the M6 to allow it to channel audio over USB-C to micro-USB and then on to the Mojo where your headphone/IEM is plugged in?


----------



## alxw0w

fonkepala said:


> Thank you for the info. Do you have to enable some special settings on the M6 to allow it to channel audio over USB-C to micro-USB and then on to the Mojo where your headphone/IEM is plugged in?


Nope you only plug the cable. And boom it's all


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

The Hiby Music app is definitely a cool one with the ability to use a smartphone as a remote.  It makes their DAPs excellent transports and streamers for external DACs.  It's a feature I find useful when I visit friends or family and want to play my music on their systems.  In that role I've found the R5 to sound better than the R3 when streaming to an external DAC. Although the Hiby music app is very useful, I find on the R5 that the USB Audio Pro app delivers noticeably higher audio quality with either native device playback or external streaming.


----------



## fonkepala

alxw0w said:


> Nope you only plug the cable. And boom it's all



Thanks! I'll get a similar cable to try it out.



NoGainToBeHad said:


> Although the Hiby music app is very useful, I find on the R5 that the USB Audio Pro app delivers noticeably higher audio quality with either native device playback or external streaming.



USB Audio Pro app = UAPP?


----------



## Khan SW

fonkepala said:


> USB Audio Pro app = UAPP?


USB Audio Player Pro = UAPP


----------



## tomwoo

Could anyone recommend an USB-C to micro USB cable that I can use to connect my Samsung Galaxy S10+ to Mojo and use Mojo as an USB DAC? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

tomwoo said:


> Could anyone recommend an USB-C to micro USB cable that I can use to connect my Samsung Galaxy S10+ to Mojo and use Mojo as an USB DAC? Thanks in advance!



You'll want this one: www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=fiio+usb+c+to+micro&qid=1599426825&sr=8-3


----------



## alekc

CaptainFantastic said:


> You'll want this one: www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=fiio+usb+c+to+micro&qid=1599426825&sr=8-3



I confirm. Works perfectly well with Samsung mobiles and Mojo.


----------



## tomwoo

CaptainFantastic said:


> You'll want this one: www.amazon.com/Fiio-CL06-Type-Micro-Cable/dp/B07DLQ2XYZ/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=fiio+usb+c+to+micro&qid=1599426825&sr=8-3


Much appreciated!


----------



## Bostyn

Anyone here got experience with driving the LCD-X ( or other ( audeze ) planars ) through the mojo?
I know it's probably not ideal just wondering


----------



## alxw0w

Bostyn said:


> Anyone here got experience with driving the LCD-X ( or other ( audeze ) planars ) through the mojo?
> I know it's probably not ideal just wondering


I was using a mojo with a LCD xc on daily basis at the office before covid thing.


----------



## Bostyn

alxw0w said:


> I was using a mojo with a LCD xc on daily basis at the office before covid thing.



Ah and it made the Xs sing?


----------



## alxw0w (Sep 8, 2020)

Bostyn said:


> Ah and it made the Xs sing?


Note it was XC not X.
It was ok, not perfect but definitely good experience - I liked this combination for acoustic music very much !

XC has a bit edgy harsh treble which Mojo helps to tamed down a bit.
XC as it's closed headphone can sound congested at times, sound stage is not particularity wide.
Mojo has similar sound signature ,a bit closed not wide, so sometimes combination of both lacked openness, air - it wasn't a perfect match.
But with a LCD X since they are open it could be a different story.
I tried a  LCD X many times and for me they were better than XC - but never heard LCD X out of the Mojo.


----------



## Bostyn

alxw0w said:


> Note it was XC not X.
> It was ok, not perfect but definitely good experience - I liked this combination for acoustic music very much !
> 
> XC has a bit edgy harsh treble which Mojo helps to tamed down a bit.
> ...



I'll find out soon enough. But of course I don't see myself wearing the X outside anyway.
Hmm how would you describe the sound of the mojo apart from having a slightly closed-in signature?


----------



## Jupiterknight

If anyone is looking for a replacement battery for the Chord Mojo in N. America. Then Audio Advice are now selling a Mojo replacement battery for $43 + tax.
https://www.audioadvice.com/chord-electronics-factory-replacement-battery-for-chord-mojo.html


----------



## dbturbo2

Bostyn said:


> Anyone here got experience with driving the LCD-X ( or other ( audeze ) planars ) through the mojo?
> I know it's probably not ideal just wondering



Been using the Mojo with my LCD-X for over two years now.  It’s a great combo that you can listen to for hours on end as it’s never fatiguing. LCD-X is relatively easy to drive, and Mojo has plenty of power, so bass slam and extension are also excellent.


----------



## alxw0w

Bostyn said:


> I'll find out soon enough. But of course I don't see myself wearing the X outside anyway.
> Hmm how would you describe the sound of the mojo apart from having a slightly closed-in signature?


As I said compared to other Chord dacs a Mojo is a bit "closed" sounding.
Mojo energy focuses on mid/high bass and mids. It's not like it's bumped or something but thats the frequencies that Mojo focuses and let's say builds its presentation on.
Highs are just slightly but only slightly rolled off (I really didn't want to say rolled off - but definitely not extended as other Chord dacs)
The strongest point of the Mojo for me is mids/vocals region reminds me Chord Hugo TT (1st) in this regard.


----------



## NoGainToBeHad (Sep 9, 2020)

Bostyn said:


> Anyone here got experience with driving the LCD-X ( or other ( audeze ) planars ) through the mojo?
> I know it's probably not ideal just wondering



I’m using the Audeze EL-8 closed back with my Mojo.  Getting decent volume between the green and blue level. As one might expect it’s rather closed sounding but closed backs are a necessity when one is listening in public spaces where I tend to use this combo,


----------



## STR-1

Wasn’t it around this time last year when the Mojo’s price was reduced by 25% for 3-4 months?  I wonder if we will see a similar discount this year.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

STR-1 said:


> Wasn’t it around this time last year when the Mojo’s price was reduced by 25% for 3-4 months?  I wonder if we will see a similar discount this year.



Yes, bought mine for 359 eur brand new in late Sep last year (Austrian shop).


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

STR-1 said:


> Wasn’t it around this time last year when the Mojo’s price was reduced by 25% for 3-4 months?  I wonder if we will see a similar discount this year.



Yup, got mine at Christmas for around $350 US. It’s been on sale locally for the past couple of months for $450 US (just ended) and even the Qutest and Hugo 2 were 10-15% off for several weeks in July which was rather unusual.


----------



## dakanao (Sep 13, 2020)

So I just listened on my Windows 10 laptop with the Mojo and 2 Jitterbugs (1 in the unused USB port below, 1 above with the Mojo connected to it) after 2 months of listening on my iPad 4.

And I must say, compared to my iPad 4, the bass is so weak! It's mind boggling how that could happen, but it's clear as day!

The sound is a bit harsher/less controlled in the upper-end of the spectrum as well. Even though my laptop has got a Jitterbug, the iPad still has a lot less EMI/RFI without the Jitterbug, resulting in a bassier and smoother sound.

Can someone recommend me the best USB RF/EMI silencer?


----------



## NoGainToBeHad

dakanao said:


> So I just listened on my Windows 10 laptop with the Mojo and 2 Jitterbugs (1 in the unused USB port below, 1 above with the Mojo connected to it) after 2 months of listening on my iPad 4.
> 
> And I must say, compared to my iPad 4, the bass is so weak! It's mind boggling how that could happen, but it's clear as day!
> 
> ...



What software are you using to play music on your Mojo? Open up Windows task manager and check the CPU load to see whether there’s another app chewing up the CPU. Go to the details tab, locate your music app and change its priority to high.  Also try disabling the wifi and Bluetooth.


----------



## dakanao

NoGainToBeHad said:


> What software are you using to play music on your Mojo? Open up Windows task manager and check the CPU load to see whether there’s another app chewing up the CPU. Go to the details tab, locate your music app and change its priority to high.  Also try disabling the wifi and Bluetooth.


Foobar2000 with ASIO and priority on "realtime" and a site named z1.fm that has 320 kbps mp3 streams. I use that same site on my iPad, and the Mojo is noticably warmer on my iPad.


----------



## NoGainToBeHad (Sep 13, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Foobar2000 with ASIO and priority on "realtime" and a site named z1.fm that has 320 kbps mp3 streams. I use that same site on my iPad, and the Mojo is noticably warmer on my iPad.



I don't have a cable for my iPad so I can test streaming from it.  I tried another internet station (what is the streaming address for z1.fm?) on Foobar streaming MP3s and yes it was a bit thin but not unusually so and there was some bass (I'm just using a normal USB cable without a Jitterbug or any other noise suppression or regen).  I usually stream using Tidal which is lossless so I can't really comment about streaming MP3s on my Mojo.


----------



## dakanao (Sep 13, 2020)

NoGainToBeHad said:


> I don't have a cable for my iPad so I can test streaming from it.  I tried another internet station (what is the streaming address for z1.fm?) on Foobar streaming MP3s and yes it was a bit thin but not unexpected and there was some bass (I'm just using a normal USB cable without a Jitterbug or any other noise suppression or regen).  I usually stream using Tidal which is lossless so I can't really comment about streaming MP3s on my Mojo.


The site is called z1.fm.

There's also ru-music.com that has 320kbps mp3s. You just type in the artist and track title, and they come up.

The same file, was always warmer and smoother sounding with better bass impact on the iPad, even when streamed on those sites vs played through Foobar with ASIo and realtime priority on the laptop.


----------



## NoGainToBeHad (Sep 13, 2020)

dakanao said:


> The site is called z1.fm.
> 
> There's also ru-music.com that has 320kbps mp3s. You just type in the artist and track title, and they come up.
> 
> The same file, was always warmer and smoother sounding with better bass impact on the iPad, even when streamed on those sites vs played through Foobar with ASIo and realtime priority on the laptop.



I'm uable to access z1.fm so I'm testing with Top Radio from Belgium "http://str.topradio.be/topradio.mp3" right now playing electronic dance music and it doesn't sound abnormal to me.


----------



## dakanao

NoGainToBeHad said:


> I'm testing with Top Radio from Belgium "http://str.topradio.be/topradio.mp3" right now playing electronic dance music and it doesn't sound abnormal to me.


Yeah my laptop has way more RF/EMI noise then my iPad, which is making it sound leaner in the bass and less refined in the highs.


----------



## NoGainToBeHad (Sep 13, 2020)

dakanao said:


> Yeah my laptop has way more RF/EMI noise then my iPad, which is making it sound leaner in the bass and less refined in the highs.



Sorry I gave you the wrong advice earlier, I didn’t fully appreciate the type of problem you’re having. I’ve owned 5-6 laptops and have never experienced that sort of issue with my DACs, sounds like something might even be defective. On my desktop computer when I turn on the wifi adapter I’ll often hear some static through my DAC but everything goes back to normal and the sound doesn’t change. Another thing I can think of is the power from your wall if you have your laptop plugged into the charger.  Latency might also be an issue download the tool from this website to check if you have latency issues:

https://www.sweetwater.com/sweetcare/articles/solving-dpc-latency-issues/

Good luck with finding a fix.


----------



## No Disc

I have been listening to my Mojo mostly for headphones, but in some cases, I feed the output to powered speakers. I never bothered to set line level and can adjust the mojo volume to what is comfortable.  It sounds very good in this configuration.  I have been trying out the line level mode (turning on with both volume buttons pressed) driving the same powered speakers. The volume was much louder when I did this so I had to turn down the speakers a bit.  Not sure the differences I am hearing, but to these old ears, the non-line output mode sounds better.  A bit sweeter and more musical.   Anyone ever experiment with this and hear similar findings?


----------



## GreenBow

dakanao said:


> So I just listened on my Windows 10 laptop with the Mojo and 2 Jitterbugs (1 in the unused USB port below, 1 above with the Mojo connected to it) after 2 months of listening on my iPad 4.
> 
> And I must say, compared to my iPad 4, the bass is so weak! It's mind boggling how that could happen, but it's clear as day!
> 
> ...



I don't know why you got the result you did.

I used one Jitterbug, and the improvement was not small. The soundstage appeared quite a bit smaller, and the glare that I thought was right was gone. Then doing an A-B with optical I found I could not detect any difference. Meaning what I had done was completely right. However with it being quite shift change I was also partly missing the effect of no Jitterbug. It was a false impression of glaring detail. I realised though from experience that I would need some time to adjust to the new signature. I did just that and after a few days, I realised there was no going back.

Added to that, someone in the DAVE thread recently quoted the post by Rob Watts about Jitterbug. He said exactly what I experienced.


I would suggest you try use only one Jitterbug.


----------



## jarnopp

No Disc said:


> I have been listening to my Mojo mostly for headphones, but in some cases, I feed the output to powered speakers. I never bothered to set line level and can adjust the mojo volume to what is comfortable.  It sounds very good in this configuration.  I have been trying out the line level mode (turning on with both volume buttons pressed) driving the same powered speakers. The volume was much louder when I did this so I had to turn down the speakers a bit.  Not sure the differences I am hearing, but to these old ears, the non-line output mode sounds better.  A bit sweeter and more musical.   Anyone ever experiment with this and hear similar findings?



it will have to do with the input voltage your speakers want to see, and getting the Mojo output adjusted to the right level. That will certainly make a difference in sound.


----------



## fonkepala

No Disc said:


> I have been listening to my Mojo mostly for headphones, but in some cases, I feed the output to powered speakers. I never bothered to set line level and can adjust the mojo volume to what is comfortable.  It sounds very good in this configuration.  I have been trying out the line level mode (turning on with both volume buttons pressed) driving the same powered speakers. The volume was much louder when I did this so I had to turn down the speakers a bit.  Not sure the differences I am hearing, but to these old ears, the non-line output mode sounds better.  A bit sweeter and more musical.   Anyone ever experiment with this and hear similar findings?



I've always preferred to use line level output to my passive speakers. I think what you're doing is technically double amping? I'm not sure though, it might be different for powered speakers as I have no experience using powered speakers.


----------



## vlach

fonkepala said:


> I've always preferred to use line level output to my passive speakers. I think what you're doing is technically double amping? I'm not sure though, it might be different for powered speakers as I have no experience using powered speakers.



He has 'active' speakers.
When two volume adjustments are involved in the signal path, the DAC should be set at line level in order to avoid truncating bits of resolution and the speakers volume control should be used for continual/final adjustment.


----------



## dontfeedphils (Sep 15, 2020)

vlach said:


> He has 'active' speakers.
> When two volume adjustments are involved in the signal path, the DAC should be set at line level in order to avoid truncating bits of resolution and the speakers volume control should be used for continual/final adjustment.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's only a concern of truncating bits when adjusting volume in the digital domain.  Isn't the Mojo volume adjustment changing the analog output?  Or is it working in the digital domain?

Of course, the speakers may be looking for a specific input voltage from the DAC (2V seems to be the most typical) and the line level out mode of the Mojo is 3V, so it might be a bit hotter than the speakers are expecting.


----------



## vlach

dontfeedphils said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's only a concern of truncating bits when adjusting volume in the digital domain.  Isn't the Mojo volume adjustment changing the analog output?  Or is it working in the digital domain?
> 
> Of course, the speakers may be looking for a specific input voltage from the DAC (2V seems to be the most typical) and the line level out mode of the Mojo is 3V, so it might be a bit hotter than the speakers are expecting.



I'm not a 100% sure if the Mojo volume domain is analog or digital, however as a 'general rule' DACs should be set to line level output and the volume control of the preamp/amp downstream should be used for adjustment.
With the Mojo,, 4 clicks down from the line level setting lands you around 2V which is probably cleaner than the default 3V.


----------



## jarnopp

fonkepala said:


> I've always preferred to use line level output to my passive speakers. I think what you're doing is technically double amping? I'm not sure though, it might be different for powered speakers as I have no experience using powered speakers.





vlach said:


> I'm not a 100% sure if the Mojo volume domain is analog or digital, however as a 'general rule' DACs should be set to line level output and the volume control of the preamp/amp downstream should be used for adjustment.
> With the Mojo,, 4 clicks down from the line level setting lands you around 2V which is probably cleaner than the default 3V.


Mojo volume attenuation is digital, and there should be no issues adjusting it to fit the output voltage you need for your amp or preamp:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1753#post-13030578


----------



## vlach

jarnopp said:


> Mojo volume attenuation is digital, and there should be no issues adjusting it to fit the output voltage you need for your amp or preamp:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1753#post-13030578



All the more reason to avoid truncating resolution and leave the Mojo output at 2V as opppsed to using it as a variable volume.


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> All the more reason to avoid truncating resolution and leave the Mojo output at 2V as opppsed to using it as a variable volume.


I don’t think that is what the designer is implying. In fact, as a portable dac/“amp” (but not technically a separate amp) it is designed to have a functional and non-degrading volume control.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

vlach said:


> All the more reason to avoid truncating resolution and leave the Mojo output at 2V as opppsed to using it as a variable volume.



I think the confusion is that there is no "amp" in the mojo according to Robb Watts. He is using the output of the FGPA directly. I don't know how decreasing the output voltage of the chip from 3v down to 2v truncates any bits. Nor do I see how varying the output voltage of the chip to run headphones affects bits. The only difference between the line out (3v per Chord) and the more industry standard 2V for line out is gain. I known my integrated amp can't handle the 3v without distortion.


----------



## vlach (Sep 16, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> I don’t think that is what the designer is implying. In fact, as a portable dac/“amp” (but not technically a separate amp) it is designed to have a functional and non-degrading volume control.



I get that but we are discussing a desktop situation (not a portable one) where the Mojo is feeding another amp that has its own volume control thus you would want to set the Mojo to a fixed 2V output and use the other amp's volume control for adjustment.


----------



## fonkepala (Sep 16, 2020)

vlach said:


> He has 'active' speakers.
> When two volume adjustments are involved in the signal path, the DAC should be set at line level in order to avoid truncating bits of resolution and the speakers volume control should be used for continual/final adjustment.



I agree with what you're saying, but generally aren't active speakers = powered speakers?


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> I get that but we are discussing a desktop situation (not a portable one) where the Mojo is feeding another amp that has its own volume control thus you would want to set the Mojo to a fixed 2V output and use the other amp's volume control for adjustment.


I think you’d actually want to experiment and set the Mojo volume (input volume to your preamp or integrated) to where you would get the cleanest output based on where the volume control in the amp is going to be set most of the time. Usually those are analog and at lower settings can have channel imbalances. So I don’t think there is a strong rule of thumb. Not to belabor this, but just encouraging experimentation rather than absolutes.


----------



## vlach

fonkepala said:


> I agree with what you're saying, but generally aren't active speakers = powered speakers?



Correct.


----------



## x RELIC x

Mojo’s line level mode is just a fixed digital volume setting to output 3V. Nothing is changed or bypassed on a hardware level between ‘modes’, as has been confirmed many times earlier in this long thread. Don’t worry about double amping if the 3V line level setting needs to be turned down using the volume. Also, 4 clicks down from line level is 1.9V which should be good for most amp inputs.


----------



## jarnopp

x RELIC x said:


> Mojo’s line level mode is just a fixed digital volume setting to output 3V. Nothing is changed or bypassed on a hardware level between ‘modes’, as has been confirmed many times earlier in this long thread. Don’t worry about double amping if the 3V line level setting needs to be turned down using the volume. Also, 4 clicks down from line level is 1.9V which should be good for most amp inputs.


----------



## Solarium

Just bought a Mojo again after selling all my headphone stuff a few years ago moving to speakers... I just can't believe good this is. I've been using the W60 hooked up to my Asus Essence STX II sound card, which doesn't sound bad. This is on a freakin whole new level. I forgot how good this is! Just had to rave about it again here. My old Mojo had some line noise with USB, but this seems have none. I'm guessing they fixed that or increased the shielding in the newer versions?


----------



## fonkepala

Solarium said:


> Just bought a Mojo again after selling all my headphone stuff a few years ago moving to speakers... I just can't believe good this is. I've been using the W60 hooked up to my Asus Essence STX II sound card, which doesn't sound bad. This is on a freakin whole new level. I forgot how good this is! Just had to rave about it again here. My old Mojo had some line noise with USB, but this seems have none. I'm guessing they fixed that or increased the shielding in the newer versions?



No idea but glad to hear you're enjoying it again! BTW, can you characterize the differences in sound signature/quality between the Mojo & your previous setup (Asus sound card)?


----------



## flyte3333

Does anyone have Focal Elegia and Dan Clarke Aeon2 , powered by Mojo?

What are you subjective impressions , for differences between Elegia and Aeon2?


----------



## surfgeorge

flyte3333 said:


> Does anyone have Focal Elegia and Dan Clarke Aeon2 , powered by Mojo?
> 
> What are you subjective impressions , for differences between Elegia and Aeon2?


I think @Currawong did a comparison on his YT channel.


----------



## flyte3333

surfgeorge said:


> I think @Currawong did a comparison on his YT channel.



Thanks! Couldn't find it but I found these (not driven by Mojo though):

https://www.headphones.com/blogs/ne...io-aeon-2-vs-focal-elegia-vs-sennheiser-hd820

and

https://www.headphones.com/blogs/ne...focal-elegia-closed-back-headphone-comparison


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hey guys

Any recommendations for a decent DAP transport for the MOJO which has streaming support and a decent screen? Fiio M6 thusfar looks best? As important also that isn't much bigger than mojo

The alternative is I sell the mojo and buy a AK Kann Alpha if I judge SQ to be similar when I get to try it out? Big + for DAP is the longer battery life though as well as only having to charge one device ...

Thanks!


----------



## surfgeorge (Sep 21, 2020)

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Any recommendations for a decent DAP transport for the MOJO which has streaming support and a decent screen? Fiio M6 thusfar looks best? As important also that isn't much bigger than mojo
> 
> ...



I have been using the Mojo stacked with the Hiby R3 for the past 1,5 years and have been very happy.
It works perfectly for listening to the tracks on the micro SD card, user interface is really good IMO for such a small device.
Size is almost exactly the same as the Mojo, and it seems to be specifically designed to be stacked with the Mojo as HiBy is offering a USB-C to COAX cable that perfectly matches the Mojo. I do prefer the USB-C to micro-USB cables from FIIO or Shanling though, they sound better to me.

The Hiby R3 can be remote controlled through the HiBy App, which is very useful when connecting the stack to a stereo system.

I don't use the Wifi function of the R3 since the Mojo is too sensitive to RFI and crackles when the R3's Wifi is active.
So for listening to Tidal I connect the Mojo to a PC or the phone via Micro-USB cable. If you have an Android phone you can also use high quality BT streaming to the R3.
With iPhones the BT audio connection is compressed and SQ suffers.

I made a 3D printed frame to stack the Mojo with R3 and a box to take it with me anywhere.


----------



## Solarium

fonkepala said:


> No idea but glad to hear you're enjoying it again! BTW, can you characterize the differences in sound signature/quality between the Mojo & your previous setup (Asus sound card)?



The Asus was no slouch, but the Mojo felt definitely warmer, it was subjectively smoother, higher resolution, intimate.


----------



## fonkepala

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Any recommendations for a decent DAP transport for the MOJO which has streaming support and a decent screen? Fiio M6 thusfar looks best? As important also that isn't much bigger than mojo
> 
> ...



I'm using my M6 with the Mojo and it works well. I have yet to use it with the M6's wifi turned on though, so not sure about potential RFI.


----------



## Superpong (Oct 9, 2020)

I am quite new to Mojo and has a problem with DSD128/256
My setting is as follows:-

Neutron app on IPad mini4 - > Apple CCK cable - > Nordost usb cable - > Chord Mojo

I find out that sometimes I experience intermittentcy during playback DSD128/DSD256. I tried other USB cable but it doesn't help much. The issue is the same.

However when I replace Mojo with my desktop dac/Amp. The issue is gone and DSD128/256 is played flawlessly.

Recently I stopped by at the audio shop I bought my mojo in order to test Poly+Mojo but the issue with DSD128/256 remains existing. Playing dsd128 and dsd256 have some stops/stutters.
Anyone has the similar issue like mine? Any advice?


----------



## kumar402

Superpong said:


> I am quite new to Mojo and has a problem with DSD128/256
> My setting is as follows:-
> 
> Neutron app on IPad mini4 - > Apple CCK cable - > Nordost usb cable - > Chord Mojo
> ...


I have similar issue when I upsampled using Audirvana in mac pro to DSD256. It would cutoff sometimes. I thought my macbook was overloaded and hence I stopped upsampling to DSD256. Had no issue till DSD64. May be it was Mojo After all. Most of my desktop gear are NOS R2R and non plays DSD so I couldn't test of the issue was macbook or desktop rig.


----------



## captblaze

Can sound quality degrade as the battery goes through its life cycle? I'm thinking in terms of voltage drop in older batteries affecting playback quality. I recently replaced my battery (not holding charge for more than 2.5 hours) and noticed a change in the playback quality for the better (same IEMs / volume / source music) since the replacement.


----------



## CUBIX

Hello, 
Anyone has a solution for interface? I buy a mojo second hand few months ago and I had radio interference when I use 4G.

Mojo is around 10-14 inches from phone with an USB around 1 meter long. But is pointless, I can't put my phone on airplane mode because I use TIDAL...

I use mojo with Fiio FH7 and Samsung galaxy note 10 plus. 

Thanks!


----------



## miketlse

CUBIX said:


> Hello,
> Anyone has a solution for interface? I buy a mojo second hand few months ago and I had radio interference when I use 4G.
> 
> Mojo is around 10-14 inches from phone with an USB around 1 meter long. But is pointless, I can't put my phone on airplane mode because I use TIDAL...
> ...


Certainly Mojo had some problems with 2G, but you are using 4G.
Adding a ferrite choke to the usb cable, can remove virtually all the RFI. Search this thread for links to ferrite chokes that worked for owners - they only cost a few euros.


----------



## calbu

CUBIX said:


> Hello,
> Anyone has a solution for interface? I buy a mojo second hand few months ago and I had radio interference when I use 4G.
> 
> Mojo is around 10-14 inches from phone with an USB around 1 meter long. But is pointless, I can't put my phone on airplane mode because I use TIDAL...
> ...



Refer to my post at:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15445076

Some additional notes:
- For a 1 meter cable, you may need to use more ferrites separated  by at least 1.5-2cm.
- if you're still not satisfied, try shielding the Mojo too..


----------



## fonkepala

captblaze said:


> Can sound quality degrade as the battery goes through its life cycle? I'm thinking in terms of voltage drop in older batteries affecting playback quality. I recently replaced my battery (not holding charge for more than 2.5 hours) and noticed a change in the playback quality for the better (same IEMs / volume / source music) since the replacement.



This is an interesting question. Watching for future replies with interest.


----------



## Petrolhead

rkt31 said:


> playing high resolution files trough Android puts a lot of stress on the mobile ram and processor. CD quality will not cause glitches. dsd in dop puts still more stress. so better to stop all unnecessary apps on Android and use higher buffer setting. the problem may not be with mojo. I have used USB audio player pro to feed Hugo from redmi s1 and even dxd files played fine. also a blu Ray player like pioneer bdp 160 can be a very good source to Hugo and mojo in desktop setup. these days blu Ray player are able to play almost all av format through USB input of the blu Ray player and coaxial out can be fed to mojo or Hugo. I am using two audioquest jitterbug one each in USB inputs of blu Ray player and these have improved the sound further. another transport I use is fiiox3 2 gen which is also a very good option. IMHO sources like fiio x3/x5 or any other dap are better than a mobile through USB out.



Hi, appreciate this is a very old post. Wondering if you could still help me. I tried to connect my blu ray player with Chord Mojo using an optical cable. However the blu ray player is still producing sound through the HDMI connection. If I disconnect the HDMI connection from the blu ray player I can't see the blu ray options on the TV. Within the blu ray player settings there is no option to disable HDMI sound. Can you suggest a possible solution. Many thanks!


----------



## miketlse (Oct 21, 2020)

Petrolhead said:


> Hi, appreciate this is a very old post. Wondering if you could still help me. I tried to connect my blu ray player with Chord Mojo using an optical cable. However the blu ray player is still producing sound through the HDMI connection. If I disconnect the HDMI connection from the blu ray player I can't see the blu ray options on the TV. Within the blu ray player settings there is no option to disable HDMI sound. Can you suggest a possible solution. Many thanks!


On one of the Chord threads, there are posts about a HDMI splitter, which splits the raw HDMI output into HDMI which you can feed to the TV, and the audio signal which you can feed to the Mojo.

There are plenty of splitters, in this sort of price range.
https://www.amazon.fr/AmazonBasics-Convertisseur-extracteur-audio-Stereo/dp/B07KRWYN4R


----------



## Petrolhead

miketlse said:


> On one of the Chord threads, there are posts about a HDMI splitter, which splits the raw HDMI output into HDMI which you can feed to the TV, and the audio signal which you can feed to the Mojo.
> 
> There are plenty of splitters, in this sort of price range.
> https://www.amazon.fr/AmazonBasics-Convertisseur-extracteur-audio-Stereo/dp/B07KRWYN4R


Interesting - thanks for replying so quickly.


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 23, 2020)

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Any recommendations for a decent DAP transport for the MOJO which has streaming support and a decent screen? Fiio M6 thusfar looks best? As important also that isn't much bigger than mojo
> 
> ...


just use your phone, save money!
Dishing out digital music, does not require that much expertise .


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 23, 2020)

kumar402 said:


> I have similar issue when I upsampled using Audirvana in mac pro to DSD256. It would cutoff sometimes. I thought my macbook was overloaded and hence I stopped upsampling to DSD256. Had no issue till DSD64. May be it was Mojo After all. Most of my desktop gear are NOS R2R and non plays DSD so I couldn't test of the issue was macbook or desktop rig.


Curious !
My humble Huawei Mate 20 Pro, with a home made cable interconnect, has no issues.
No RF interference , DSD 256 (have nothing higher), no hiss no nothing!
I do not upsample, according to Rob Watts it is not a good idea, I agree. It has no benefits, even oversampling using Neutron yields no benefits, just stresses the phone.
indeed my DIY cable has a USB hub/card reader soldered in the middle with an inserted 512GB card that holds my music.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-gallery.71148/post-15932742
so USB cable coming out of the phone is both sending data to the hub en route to Mojo , and reads music through the same hub from the MicroSD card, at the same time! no issues!
the hub/card reader was a tenner from Amazon.


----------



## rkt31

Petrolhead said:


> Hi, appreciate this is a very old post. Wondering if you could still help me. I tried to connect my blu ray player with Chord Mojo using an optical cable. However the blu ray player is still producing sound through the HDMI connection. If I disconnect the HDMI connection from the blu ray player I can't see the blu ray options on the TV. Within the blu ray player settings there is no option to disable HDMI sound. Can you suggest a possible solution. Many thanks!


You will have to mute your tv or reduce the tv volume to minimum.


----------



## kumar402

Has anyone stacked it with Xduoo XD-05BL? Just saw a video on YouTube and looks cool. Anyone used it and how is the performance. I can use this Combo to listen to apple music and get away from CCK cable for a while.


----------



## vlach

kumar402 said:


> Has anyone stacked it with Xduoo XD-05BL? Just saw a video on YouTube and looks cool. Anyone used it and how is the performance. I can use this Combo to listen to apple music and get away from CCK cable for a while.



This sounds like an interesting product. Can you show us how it looks stacked with rhe Mojo?


----------



## kumar402

vlach said:


> This sounds like an interesting product. Can you show us how it looks stacked with rhe Mojo?


I saw this video and it looks interesting and it’s around $60 so a nice add on and second plug can be removed with little DIY


----------



## miketlse

kumar402 said:


> Has anyone stacked it with Xduoo XD-05BL? Just saw a video on YouTube and looks cool. Anyone used it and how is the performance. I can use this Combo to listen to apple music and get away from CCK cable for a while.


Looks like it is intended to pair with the  XD-05.


----------



## kumar402

miketlse said:


> Looks like it is intended to pair with the  XD-05.


Yes, that’s correct but can be used as a makeshift adapter for mojo as well in not so good looking way. I haven’t tried it myself but looks ok


----------



## Kentajalli

kumar402 said:


> Yes, that’s correct but can be used as a makeshift adapter for mojo as well in not so good looking way. I haven’t tried it myself but looks ok


Thanx for the info.
Just ordered one through Amazon, up to one month delivery though!
When it comes, I shall put it through it's paces and report back.


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 25, 2020)

Kentajalli said:


> Thanx for the info.
> Just ordered one through Amazon, up to one month delivery though!
> When it comes, I shall put it through it's paces and report back.


What I found on the net:
Should be easy enough to rewire the leads to the other plug and remove the existing output plug.
Luckily, both the module and Mojo are of same size and the plug is exactly at same height as Mojo's socket (deducted from overlaying picture), so it should sit right at the bottom of Mojo, but the module is longer! no big ee.

.


----------



## vlach

Kentajalli said:


> What I found on the net:
> Should be easy enough to rewire the leads to the other plug and remove the existing output plug.
> Luckily, both the module and Mojo are of same size and the plug is exactly at same height as Mojo's socket (deducted from overlaying picture), so it should sit right at the bottom of Mojo, but the module is longer! no big ee.
> 
> .



This is great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 529128

This certainly beats the Poly for BT but is there an equivalent unit offering both BT and lossless streaming like the Poly? I don't care about Roon.


----------



## kumar402

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Any recommendations for a decent DAP transport for the MOJO which has streaming support and a decent screen? Fiio M6 thusfar looks best? As important also that isn't much bigger than mojo
> 
> ...


AK Kann Alpha is quite expensive as compared to Mojo. It’s a newly launched product with ESS DAC chip. Not lot of reviews but looks like DAP with good amount of power and balanced out. Can be a one box solution since it supports all the android app but depends on the IEMs that you have as the Sound signature seems to be little on the brighter side


----------



## Kentajalli

henrikgadegaard said:


> This certainly beats the Poly for BT but is there an equivalent unit offering both BT and lossless streaming like the Poly? I don't care about Roon.


Don't be so quick to dis Poly. 
Yes, on paper Poly is only BT4.2 and this gadget is all singing, dancing BT5 with LDAC and all - but knowing Chord, the BT module inside Poly must be of finest quality.
As to answer your question, I can not find anything, ANYthing similar to this device, being so small, portable, rechargable and this cheap - anywhere, let alone having wifi, streaming and be lossless.
I am expecting a sound-quality drop betwreen this device and direct connection to Mojo - by how much - it remains to be seen.
It would be interesting to see the range under LDAC 24/96 for this device, I used to have a Fiio BTR5 that used to manage about a meter or less! best I could get was LDAC 24/48 with about 2 meters of range.
Watch this spot . . .


----------



## Daniel Johnston

henrikgadegaard said:


> This certainly beats the Poly for BT but is there an equivalent unit offering both BT and lossless streaming like the Poly? I don't care about Roon.



Not exactly. 

You can find many small DAPs (i.e. Shanling M0) with BT and lossless streaming that will feed the mojo via spdif or even USB, but they will not match the form factor/mojo integration of the poly. 

Chord didn't focus on BT audio for Poly. It's SBC only and sounds okay. To be honest, with the DLNA, Airplay, RAAT, and onboard MPD/microSD, I don't see why you'd use BT with poly.


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 26, 2020)

Daniel Johnston said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> You can find many small DAPs (i.e. Shanling M0) with BT and lossless streaming that will feed the mojo via spdif or even USB, but they will not match the form factor/mojo integration of the poly.
> 
> Chord didn't focus on BT audio for Poly. It's SBC only and sounds okay. To be honest, with the DLNA, Airplay, RAAT, and onboard MPD/microSD, I don't see why you'd use BT with poly.


I can not see any lossless streaming on M0 - you need wifi and M0 does not have any.
Do you know any other small DAPs with wifi and lossless streaming.
Actually of great interest to me, is a purely digital player that I can feed to Mojo, that takes a MicroSD card, no screen, no other outputs, but be remote controllable using BT.
Similar to Poly's media player - that is all I require.
As yet, I am not interested in internet music streaming - I just want to play my own music off a storage.
Thanx


----------



## Daniel Johnston (Oct 26, 2020)

Kentajalli said:


> I can not see any lossless streaming on M0 - you need wifi and M0 does not have any.
> Do you know any other small DAPs with wifi and lossless streaming.



_I mentioned the M0 as one of the options over on the poly thread. The Xduoo XT10 comes to mind as well. I have no experience with these, just mentioning options mentioned on the poly thread._



Kentajalli said:


> *Actually of great interest to me, is a purely digital player that I can feed to Mojo, that takes a MicroSD card, no screen, no other outputs, but be remote controllable using BT. *Similar to Poly's media player - that is all I require.



_You're describing the poly. _



Kentajalli said:


> As yet, I am not interested in internet music streaming - I just want to play my own music off a storage.
> Thanx



In all seriousness, there is no "poly equivalent". You can piece various devices together to match the functions provided by poly, but they won't have the same integration and small size. Your best bet to get the poly's functions for cheaper is to buy one off of a disgruntled poly user.


----------



## NoGainToBeHad (Oct 27, 2020)

captblaze said:


> Can sound quality degrade as the battery goes through its life cycle? I'm thinking in terms of voltage drop in older batteries affecting playback quality. I recently replaced my battery (not holding charge for more than 2.5 hours) and noticed a change in the playback quality for the better (same IEMs / volume / source music) since the replacement.



I think that's pretty much a given especially for devices that depend on reliable current like an amp.  Other than capacity lithium batteries differ from other battery types like alkalines by being able to deliver the spec'd voltage (+/- a certain range) over the vast majority of its life span.  The falloff for other battery types occurs earlier in their lifespan.  So a set of alkaline batteries might not be able to adequately power a flashlight but would have enough juice to adequately power a remote control. A falloff in voltage for a lithium battery is indicative of impending end of life.  For my Nest smart thermometer its 4v lithium battery typically functions at around 3.8 - 3.9 volts and the manufacturer recommends replacing it once it falls below 3.8v.


----------



## Kentajalli

NoGainToBeHad said:


> I think that's pretty much a given especially for devices that depend on reliable current like an amp.  Other than capacity lithium batteries differ from other battery types like alkalines by being able to deliver the spec'd voltage (+/- a certain range) over the vast majority of its life span.  The falloff for other battery types occurs earlier in their lifespan.  So a set of alkaline batteries might not be able to adequately power a flashlight but would have enough juice to adequately power a remote control. A falloff in voltage for a lithium battery is indicative of impending end of life.  For my Nest smart thermometer its 4v lithium battery typically functions at around 3.8 - 3.9 volts and the manufacturer recommends replacing it once it falls below 3.8v.


So by your reasoning the answer to the question raised,  is - No, sound quality should not suffer, as the Mojo is powered by a Li ion battery, which I pretty much agree.
Perhaps the effect the @captblaze is describing is akin the effect one gets when filling up their tank, and suddenly the car drives smoother!!


----------



## xkonfuzed

Hey guys, has anyone had problems with the USB input on their Mojo?

The Data USB input port suddenly stopped working. Power USB port works (and charges device) but doesn't transmit data. I'm currently running through the Optical input, but USB data does not seem to transmit at all, regardless of device. 

Any input on this is appreciated. I love the Mojo but its giving me a lot of problems which I don't have the time for.


----------



## Kentajalli

xkonfuzed said:


> Hey guys, has anyone had problems with the USB input on their Mojo?
> 
> The Data USB input port suddenly stopped working. Power USB port works (and charges device) but doesn't transmit data. I'm currently running through the Optical input, but USB data does not seem to transmit at all, regardless of device.
> 
> Any input on this is appreciated. I love the Mojo but its giving me a lot of problems which I don't have the time for.


Have you checked it for any physical damage with a mgnifying glass ? or better still take a picture using your phone an zoom in,
Any damage? anything clogged up inside?
Checked with a different cable?
just trouble shooting.


----------



## xkonfuzed

Kentajalli said:


> Have you checked it for any physical damage with a mgnifying glass ? or better still take a picture using your phone an zoom in,
> Any damage? anything clogged up inside?
> Checked with a different cable?
> just trouble shooting.



Yes, checked both of those and they're fine. Checked with different cable, devices etc. 

I've had the unit for less than a month. I don't think the problem here is damage from the port but rather the internal USB decoder not working.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

xkonfuzed said:


> Yes, checked both of those and they're fine. Checked with different cable, devices etc.
> 
> I've had the unit for less than a month. I don't think the problem here is damage from the port but rather the internal USB decoder not working.



Can you still return it or exchange it? I've had mine for more than a year and it works perfectly. I think you just happened upon a rare faulty unit.


----------



## Kentajalli

xkonfuzed said:


> Yes, checked both of those and they're fine. Checked with different cable, devices etc.
> 
> I've had the unit for less than a month. I don't think the problem here is damage from the port but rather the internal USB decoder not working.


unless a large electricity spike found its way in, it is not likely.
the same chip that handles the USB, handles the other inputs too.
If it is only a month old - contact Chord.
If it is only a month old to you, and somehow you dont have any warranty - I suggest you open the device carefully with the right tools.
Disconnect the battery a leave it for ten minutes.
Reconnect the battery, and close it up - try again.


----------



## Totoxio

dakanao said:


> So I just listened on my Windows 10 laptop with the Mojo and 2 Jitterbugs (1 in the unused USB port below, 1 above with the Mojo connected to it) after 2 months of listening on my iPad 4.
> 
> And I must say, compared to my iPad 4, the bass is so weak! It's mind boggling how that could happen, but it's clear as day!
> 
> ...


The best USB silencer that I know and use is the Minidsp USBstreamer. It converts USB to optical and then feeds the mojo through the toslink input. Optical connection is galvanic isolated by nature and works up to 24/192 with a short or good quality cable. The bass is as clear as it gets.


----------



## miketlse

xkonfuzed said:


> Yes, checked both of those and they're fine. Checked with different cable, devices etc.
> 
> I've had the unit for less than a month. I don't think the problem here is damage from the port but rather the internal USB decoder not working.


email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and ask their advice.


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 31, 2020)

dakanao said:


> So I just listened on my Windows 10 laptop with the Mojo and 2 Jitterbugs (1 in the unused USB port below, 1 above with the Mojo connected to it) after 2 months of listening on my iPad 4.
> 
> And I must say, compared to my iPad 4, the bass is so weak! It's mind boggling how that could happen, but it's clear as day!
> 
> ...


I never have had any problem regarding RF noise with my Mojo, mine is connected to my cheap Chinese phone with a DIY cable .
But I have heard people having issues. But assuming all issues with Mojo must be RF noise related, may be hasty.
According to Rob Watts the designer, the USB input does have a galvanic isolator built in, and it is usually bad phones and bad cables that cause any issues - but according to Rob , it only raises the noise floor. I doubt if it makes the bass change character.
To test this, all you need is a computer with optic output to connect to your Mojo.
As been said before, by nature optical input is electrically isolated - try it and see if the issue gets resolved before parting with more money and carry more stuff around with you.
Personally, I believe the difference in performance between your iPad and Mojo, is more personal preferences related than anything else.
Good luck


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> ...According to Rob Watts the designer, the USB input does have a galvanic isolator built in...


Actually, for the record, the Chord desktop docs have galvanic isolation, but Mojo does not:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-735#post-12330131


----------



## Kentajalli

jarnopp said:


> Actually, for the record, the Chord desktop docs have galvanic isolation, but Mojo does not:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-735#post-12330131


My mistake, but never the less the test I suggested should reveal the problem.


----------



## dakanao

Totoxio said:


> The best USB silencer that I know and use is the Minidsp USBstreamer. It converts USB to optical and then feeds the mojo through the toslink input. Optical connection is galvanic isolated by nature and works up to 24/192 with a short or good quality cable. The bass is as clear as it gets.


So the bass has the most impact this way?


----------



## Totoxio (Nov 2, 2020)

dakanao said:


> So the bass has the most impact this way?


Yes, the bass is clearer and more layered, using my AKG N5005 iems. Highs are less harsh on hot records and in a way it "invites" you to push the volume harder. I bought the minidsp following @flyte3333 advice on this forum and for me, this is the endgame accessory I bought for my Mojo. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## dakanao

Totoxio said:


> Yes, the bass is clearer and more layered, using my AKG N5005 iems. Highs are less harsh on hot records and in a way it "invites" you to push the volume harder. I bought the minidsp following @flyte3333 advice on this forum and for me, this is the endgame accessory I bought for my Mojo. I'm pretty happy with it.


What USB silencers have you used with the Mojo prior to the MiniDSP?


----------



## Kentajalli (Nov 2, 2020)

Kentajalli said:


> What I found on the net:
> Should be easy enough to rewire the leads to the other plug and remove the existing output plug.
> Luckily, both the module and Mojo are of same size and the plug is exactly at same height as Mojo's socket (deducted from overlaying picture), so it should sit right at the bottom of Mojo, but the module is longer! no big ee.
> 
> .


*Review of **XDuoo 05BL Pro** and Chord Mojo*
Ok - The item arrived from China today faster than expected.
For those of you not familiar with this device - this is a Bluetooth reciever with a single digital coax output. It is made for XDuoo's own DAC, but as it happens can be connected to a Chord Mojo to add bluetooth to it.

So here is my quick find after about an hour or two with the device.
*Pros:*
- Small, cute, light. Does function properly as it should!
- better sound quality than expected (after some minor discoveries)
- pretty good range! see later
- easy to use, media buttons work too.
- cheap enough
*Cons:*
- Not a lot actually

This item is about 1mm thinner than Mojo, not counting its flared ears at ends. And internally the whole thing is actually a littler smaller than Mojo's width - so technically for those who are good with DIY and a fine saw, it can be made to fit the exact size of Mojo's end with cutting off the sides carefully and repositioning the jack, to make it look like a mini _Poly ! _Those who dont want to do so much, can simply resolder the output leads internally to the other (otherwise not connected) jack, and remove the current jack, to make a reasonable fit for Mojo.
Indeed it does have LDAC, aptX HD etc. at varying bitrates and sampling frequencies - they all function well, and Mojo responds to differing sampling frequencies with colour change.
*Sound quality:*
You see I did have a Fiio BTR5 and I did put it through its paces extensively. This guy is better by a good margin!
For one thing, Fiio had a terrible range with LDAC 990kb/s - less than a meter sometimes! XDuoo managed a good 4 meters in opensight, it only started to crackle once I stepped out of the room.
Distortion is low acros the bandwidth. BUT the bandwidth becomes narrower - the very low bass and very high treble gets muted a little.
Also compared to USB, sound looses that extra _airiness _ that Mojo can resolve around instruments - sound stage flattens a bit.
Remember, I am comparing a lossless USB direct connection to a compressed (by the phone) BT alternative. A lot of it is/was to be expected - so I am nit-picking, there is no way a compressed audio BT connection was going to match a direct lossless connection.
Indeed the device is doing very well. I am impressed.
*Codecs, Sampling Frequencies & bit rates*
I played with those settings, to cut the long story short, the best combination was
LDAC 16bit 48kHz 990kb/s
Indeed 24bit made no improvements to my ear (still early days though), 660kb/s sounded as good too. However 44.1kHz and 96kHz settings made the sound loose a bit of its three dimensionality, perhaps because of extra data the codec has to compress.
However, somehow on well recorded SACD material the sound was a little better on 24bit 96kHz, but on standard CD, I preferred the mentioned setting.
*Mistakes I made at first !*
this is a little warning section, so you don't repeat my mistakes.
- If it is the first time you connect anything to COAX input of Mojo, the volume is set at zero! remember to put it up, or you wonder why there is no sound! Also Mojo remembers the volume setting for different inputs independently.
- I use Neutron player on my Android phone, I forgot to set _High-Res Bluetooth _under _Generic driver _settings. This meant that Hi-res audio was not routed directly to BT codec.
- My bloody phone activated its internal _Dolby Atmos _crap enhancer by default on bluetooth, so what I heard at beginning was very off-putting. took me a little while before I realized the damn thing comes on by itself.
Once it was switched off the sound became a very close version of USB direct connection.
*Conclusion*
to add bluetooth functionality to a Mojo at this price is a _steal! _never mind one that sounds good enough not to embarrass itself.
Besides apart from _Poly _ I do not know of another alternative! do you ?
I have not checked battery performance yet - I will report anything else I find.
Weirdly! or is it I am imagining it, my Mojo seems to keep its cool connected to COAX compared to USB , I mean it has not warmed up yet after about an hour so far! Curious . . .
I have known myself to change my mind after long auditioning a device.
But until (if) I do, I recommend this, it really impressed me.
Diana Krall, on _the girl in the other room_ sounds very clear and lush with XDuoo and Mojo - I easily listened to the entire album while writing this.


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> to add bluetooth functionality to a Mojo at this price is a _steal! _never mind one that sounds good enough not to embarrass itself.
> Besides apart from _Poly _ I do not know of another alternative! do you ?


Yes, this:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1363#post-12742813


----------



## andrewfd

Hi all, 

I'm getting a treat for my upcoming birthday in the form of a *Chord Mojo* and a pair of *Sennheiser HD660s* headphones. 

I have my old CD collection ripped into *Apple Lossless* (c. 250GB) on an external drive attached to a *Mac mini*. I have installed *Universal Media Server 9.8.1* on the Mac mini to act as a uPnP server. The Mac is connected to my home network by ethernet. I have then installed *foobar2000* on my *Google Pixel 4* smartphone. With the phone connected to the home network by WiFi, the Foobar app is able to find the Server and play music. My plan is to connect my smartphone to the Chord Mojo with an *OTG cable* (provided by the retailer). 

I would like to make sure that the Apple Lossless quality is finding it's way to the Mojo without interference (e.g. resampling). I have a couple of questions and apologise if they have been answered in the 2709 pages above.

1) I have read about *USB Audio Player Pro* and noticed that one of its features was to combat resampling that versions of Android were doing a few years ago (version 5 and earlier). However, my smartphone is running Android 11. I wondered if Google had fixed this issue over the last 6 versions since UAPP was released. *Do I still need UAPP with Android 11 to avoid resampling?*

2) The foobar2000 app is a bit clunky. I don't have any music on my phone, so much of the UX navigation time is spent drilling down to the server top level. When I play a track, often the album art is a large mp3 placeholder. a) *Does that mean foobar2000 is resampling?* b) *Are there any dedicated uPnP Android client apps I should try instead?*

3) On the server side and focusing on transparently delivering Apple Lossless over uPnP without resampling etc., is Universal Media Server a good option? *Should I look at another server for macOS on my Mac mini?

Thanks all. Looking forward to getting my Mojo on my birthday*


----------



## dontfeedphils

andrewfd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm getting a treat for my upcoming birthday in the form of a *Chord Mojo* and a pair of *Sennheiser HD660s* headphones.
> 
> ...



I'll just comment on UAPP and say I'd go that route on the phone at any rate.  UAPP is a great player and my go-to whether I'm using an external DAC or not.


----------



## Kentajalli

My choice of player for Android is Neutron media player.
There is no feature that it has not! period.
But it can be complicated as hell to setup.
On the plus point, it is a master at recognising connected DAC's, their abilities, and completely bypassing Android to make a direct lossless connection to the DAC.
I never have had any issues connection any DAC to it in the past five years or more.


----------



## surfgeorge

andrewfd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm getting a treat for my upcoming birthday in the form of a *Chord Mojo* and a pair of *Sennheiser HD660s* headphones.
> 
> ...


Did you already buy the HD660? I just read this review recommending the older and cheaper 600 and 650 over the 660
https://www.stereophile.com/content/sennheiser-hd-660-s-over-ear-open-headphones

Happy birthday! The Mojo is a wonderful present!
I just bought myself the Hugo 2 for my 50th, but the Mojo still has a place in my heart and setups.


----------



## kumar402 (Nov 5, 2020)

If Mojo is going to be only DAC /Amp then get a good IEM for the same price. Sennheiser HD 6X0 series is more suited for desktop use.


----------



## andrewfd

dontfeedphils said:


> I'll just comment on UAPP and say I'd go that route on the phone at any rate.  UAPP is a great player and my go-to whether I'm using an external DAC or not.


Thanks. I’ll try it.


----------



## andrewfd

Kentajalli said:


> My choice of player for Android is Neutron media player.
> There is no feature that it has not! period.
> But it can be complicated as hell to setup.
> On the plus point, it is a master at recognising connected DAC's, their abilities, and completely bypassing Android to make a direct lossless connection to the DAC.
> I never have had any issues connection any DAC to it in the past five years or more.


Thanks. I’ll try this and compare to UAPP.


----------



## andrewfd

surfgeorge said:


> Did you already buy the HD660? I just read this review recommending the older and cheaper 600 and 650 over the 660
> https://www.stereophile.com/content/sennheiser-hd-660-s-over-ear-open-headphones
> 
> Happy birthday! The Mojo is a wonderful present!
> I just bought myself the Hugo 2 for my 50th, but the Mojo still has a place in my heart and setups.



Thanks for the birthday wishes

I went to a headphone specialist shop and tried 5 headphones using a USB stick with some reference music. The classical recordings proved to be the most revealing test material. They set me up with a PC for my USB stick and a Mojo to drive the headphones.

The Audeze and Grado options were rejected quickly by my ears. Too brash, shouty and muddled, especially with classic music.

That left Sennheiser HD600 and HD660s and the nice sales chap added in Quad ERA1 (a bit of an upsell at £600).

Whilst the Quad were very impressive, clean and mostly neutral, they are not worth the extra money over the HD660s.

I chose the HD660s in the end. They had a little more detail and power at the low frequency (e.g. timpani) and a much wider stereo soundstage. The HD600 were excellent too and probably more neutral, but they seemed to place instruments in between my ears rather than in the room around me. My ears like Sennheiser.


----------



## Julius Decimus

andrewfd said:


> Thanks. I’ll try this and compare to UAPP.


If you decide try Neutron, despite Mojo sounding great with no resampling, if you upsample to 768khz (player can do that in realtime) sounds more detailed. UAPP also has upsampling function, however there you dont actually notice increase in quality, while with Neutron yes. Choose UAPP if you wish play with bit perfect and just play music, while if you use EQ, resampling and other effects definitely try Neutron.


----------



## surfgeorge

andrewfd said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes
> 
> I went to a headphone specialist shop and tried 5 headphones using a USB stick with some reference music. The classical recordings proved to be the most revealing test material. They set me up with a PC for my USB stick and a Mojo to drive the headphones.
> 
> ...



All good if you had a chance to listen to them! 
Reading reviews can be a curse...


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> If you decide try Neutron, despite Mojo sounding great with no resampling, if you upsample to 768khz (player can do that in realtime) sounds more detailed. UAPP also has upsampling function, however there you dont actually notice increase in quality, while with Neutron yes. Choose UAPP if you wish play with bit perfect and just play music, while if you use EQ, resampling and other effects definitely try Neutron.


Actually I recommend to use as little sound processing with any app (UAPP or Neutron) if you intend to connect it to a Mojo.
You see Mojo (if I understand it correctly) works differently to other dac's.
Mojo takes the signal and upsamples it many many times (this is what all those thousands of TAPS come in). it does this with simple 44.1kHz all the way to DSD512 - indeed internally the final DAC side is only PCM - even DSD gets converted to PCM (otherwise the volume control wouldn't work!).
Now you paid extra money for Mojo to do this with utmost _finesse _- any processing before hand can interfere with Mojo.
By all means try them, you will eventually come to the same conclusion.
Indeed Neutron can output at higher bitrates or it can oversample them at 2X, 4X, . . . .  but it is very CPU intensive.
With lesser DAC's the over sampling cleans the sound a bit, but with Mojo, it robs it of micro detail slightly.


----------



## andrewfd

Taking a slightly different approach, does anyone recommend an Android tablet I could get for music playback:

- able to hold my c. 250gb music collection probably with a micro SD card expansion slot
- able to install UAPP
- USB C for my Mojo and all the chargers I have 
- cheap or used in good eBay condition 

This would take the whole upnp server and WiFi home loan out of the equation.


----------



## anoutsos

I am trying to decide on a bedside system designed around my Mojo. At the moment I am using my Android phone as the streamer, with the excellent USB Audio Player PRO app. However, I've just noticed that for an additional €500 one can attach a Chord Poly streamer. The reviews of Poly interface are not that great if one considers playing from the built-in SD card (using UPnP I believe), and so I am not sure I want to spend that money and have problems with connection drop-outs, etc. Also, using the Android app above, I have a nice interface to the albums and gapless playback. My question is, do people think that instead of the Poly a better option is to buy an Android tablet (e.g. with an 8" screen) and have it permanently connected to the Mojo by my bed? Can you foresee any issues with that setup? I am guessing that the USB Audio Player PRO app will still work and that the USB-C connection (with a OTP cable) will still be compatible with the Mojo. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

anoutsos said:


> I am trying to decide on a bedside system designed around my Mojo. At the moment I am using my Android phone as the streamer, with the excellent USB Audio Player PRO app. However, I've just noticed that for an additional €500 one can attach a Chord Poly streamer. The reviews of Poly interface are not that great if one considers playing from the built-in SD card (using UPnP I believe), and so I am not sure I want to spend that money and have problems with connection drop-outs, etc. Also, using the Android app above, I have a nice interface to the albums and gapless playback. My question is, do people think that instead of the Poly a better option is to buy an Android tablet (e.g. with an 8" screen) and have it permanently connected to the Mojo by my bed? Can you foresee any issues with that setup? I am guessing that the USB Audio Player PRO app will still work and that the USB-C connection (with a OTP cable) will still be compatible with the Mojo. Any thoughts? Thanks.



I just bought a poly this week.   It's a fantastic companion for the Mojo.   I picked it up for a great price from another head fier.    It took me about 2 hours to figure out the best ways to set it up for my use cases.    The easiest set up is hotspot mode for the Poly and streaming to it from my iPhone using Airplay.   Once I figured out that is what I wanted to do , it took 1/2 hour to set up.    Then, I had to get the highest quality sound quality set up working.   That took me longer because I had to use trial and error to figure out how each of the players worked and how the Poly worked with them.    4 hours one night, gave up and posted a message here to get a tip, got the tip and I was up and running within about another 1/2 hour.  I finally end up up with mconnect as a DNLA app connecting my iPhone and the poly to a wifi network including my pocket router for setting up in hotel rooms and using the Poly as renderer meaning the stream comes directly from Tidal and bypasses the iPhone.   This is the best sound I've ever heard coming out of my Mojo.    It sounds great.    I would highly recommend it.   If I could only have one dac/amp, I would keep this one and get rid of everything else I have.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Nov 8, 2020)

anoutsos said:


> I am trying to decide on a bedside system designed around my Mojo. At the moment I am using my Android phone as the streamer, with the excellent USB Audio Player PRO app. However, I've just noticed that for an additional €500 one can attach a Chord Poly streamer. The reviews of Poly interface are not that great if one considers playing from the built-in SD card (using UPnP I believe), and so I am not sure I want to spend that money and have problems with connection drop-outs, etc. Also, using the Android app above, I have a nice interface to the albums and gapless playback. My question is, do people think that instead of the Poly a better option is to buy an Android tablet (e.g. with an 8" screen) and have it permanently connected to the Mojo by my bed? Can you foresee any issues with that setup? I am guessing that the USB Audio Player PRO app will still work and that the USB-C connection (with a OTP cable) will still be compatible with the Mojo. Any thoughts? Thanks.


To answer your question about the mojo/poly as a bedside system, this is one of the uses I have for my mojo/poly.   You don't need a separate Android device.    You can use your phone to control it.   You just need a good wifi network in your bedroom.   It streams at over 1Mbps.

If you are going to make it a fixed desktop solution, I would be concerned about the batteries.  I know you can remove the Mojo battery, but I am not sure about the poly.   You could burn it out and I am not sure if there are readily available battery options for it.

Here is what you can do instead.   You can buy a Bluesound Node 2i streamer and connect it via optical cable to your mojo.   This is a glorious sound.   Then, you can remove the Mojo battery and run it as a true desktop solution and not have any lingering battery problems.   That sound is better than the Poly and blows me away.   It was the pairing that got me to purchase a Poly in the first place since I knew the potential sound quality improvement that was possible.    I plan on using the mojo/poly as a mobile solution for some high end IEMs I just bought and as a travelling desktop solution.    I love my mojo/poly.


----------



## Kentajalli

anoutsos said:


> I am trying to decide on a bedside system designed around my Mojo. At the moment I am using my Android phone as the streamer, with the excellent USB Audio Player PRO app. However, I've just noticed that for an additional €500 one can attach a Chord Poly streamer. The reviews of Poly interface are not that great if one considers playing from the built-in SD card (using UPnP I believe), and so I am not sure I want to spend that money and have problems with connection drop-outs, etc. Also, using the Android app above, I have a nice interface to the albums and gapless playback. My question is, do people think that instead of the Poly a better option is to buy an Android tablet (e.g. with an 8" screen) and have it permanently connected to the Mojo by my bed? Can you foresee any issues with that setup? I am guessing that the USB Audio Player PRO app will still work and that the USB-C connection (with a OTP cable) will still be compatible with the Mojo. Any thoughts? Thanks.


An option - a cheap one


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Kentajalli said:


> An option - a cheap one


Now that is a hack.   You even need a hack saw to cut off one of the jacks.   This is not for everyone and definitely not for me.  If you want Bluetooth 5.0, just purchase a $109 BTR5.   If the quality isn't good enough in that product, wait until next year and their next product probably will be.    Fit and finish does matter.


----------



## Kentajalli

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Now that is a hack.   You even need a hack saw to cut off one of the jacks.   This is not for everyone and definitely not for me.  If you want Bluetooth 5.0, just purchase a $109 BTR5.   If the quality isn't good enough in that product, wait until next year and their next product probably will be.    Fit and finish does matter.


Actually you can use it off the box, it just won't look as good.
I have had BTR5 - the xduoo mojo combo is a hell of lot better sounding.
See this.


----------



## alxw0w

Kentajalli said:


> *Review of **XDuoo 05BL Pro** and Chord Mojo*
> Ok - The item arrived from China today faster than expected.
> For those of you not familiar with this device - this is a Bluetooth reciever with a single digital coax output. It is made for XDuoo's own DAC, but as it happens can be connected to a Chord Mojo to add bluetooth to it.
> 
> ...


Alternative could be Shangling M0. I was using it with Mojo for some time. It also has LDAC (also aptx and aptx-hd). Or you can use shangling as transport and play music from sd card.


----------



## Kentajalli

alxw0w said:


> Alternative could be Shangling M0. I was using it with Mojo for some time. It also has LDAC (also aptx and aptx-hd). Or you can use shangling as transport and play music from sd card.


I don't see a digital out to feed the Mojo.


----------



## alxw0w

Kentajalli said:


> I don't see a digital out to feed the Mojo.


Usb to Mojo. Shanling has possibility to act as a transport only.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15841280


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Kentajalli said:


> Actually you can use it off the box, it just won't look as good.
> I have had BTR5 - the xduoo mojo combo is a hell of lot better sounding.
> See this.



That would be better.  It's cheap, I might try it.

To be honest, I stopped using my mojo almost completely until I got the poly because the form factor and lack of a streaming capability made it less useful versus my alternatives.   I didn't like the rubber bands to handle the USB connects to my iPhone.    I don't think this hack would work well for me either.  Someone should just design a properly fitting cost effective bluetooth 5.0 module to pair with the Mojo and release it.   I guess the market size is too small.

But now that I have the poly, the form factor is perfect.   It feels nice in the hand and sounds great using DNLA software like mconnect.   The problem is that the mojo and poly combo is expensive and really not well designed and it's somewhat hard to set up.   But, now that I have it working, it's a great solution and I would recommend it.   I saw several bargains for sale on Head fi for between $725-850 for the pair.  

Given the trajectory Fiio is heading, I would expect them to release a BTR7 (this may just be wishful thinking) that would be comparable in sound quality to the Mojo and of similar size.   That company knows how to design property functioning and well designed products.


----------



## Kentajalli

alxw0w said:


> Usb to Mojo. Shanling has possibility to act as a transport only.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15841280


AAh...
Interesting.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

alxw0w said:


> Usb to Mojo. Shanling has possibility to act as a transport only.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-15841280


How does this solution sound?  Does it sound better than the USB dongle to an iPhone or Android device?


----------



## alxw0w

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> How does this solution sound?  Does it sound better than the USB dongle to an iPhone or Android device?


Unfortunately cannot comment on that. definitely it's more convenient.


----------



## dakanao

Does anyone here get a subtle hissing sound with the Mojo when using IEMs?


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> Does anyone here get a subtle hissing sound with the Mojo when using IEMs?


Search the thread, because some posters did post about such hissing, usually in relation to a handful of specific iems.


----------



## dakanao

miketlse said:


> Search the thread, because some posters did post about such hissing, usually in relation to a handful of specific iems.


I even get it with my rather insensitive Aurisonics Rockets...


----------



## miketlse (Nov 13, 2020)

dakanao said:


> I even get it with my rather insensitive Aurisonics Rockets...


From memory, it tended to be very sensitive iems that had problems. SE846 spring to mind, but I would need to search the thread to confirm which models.
The Rockets seemed to get good posts.

How old is your Mojo?


----------



## kkrazik2008

miketlse said:


> From memory, it tended to be very sensitive iems that had problems. SE846 spring to mind, but I would need to search the thread to confirm which models.
> The Rockets seemed to get good posts.
> 
> How old is your Mojo?


The Shure SE846 definitely have a faint hiss when no music is being played, when music is coming through it is not noticeable.


----------



## dakanao

miketlse said:


> From memory, it tended to be very sensitive iems that had problems. SE846 spring to mind, but I would need to search the thread to confirm which models.
> The Rockets seemed to get good posts.
> 
> How old is your Mojo?


I have the Mojo brand new since April 2020.


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> I have the Mojo brand new since April 2020.


So fairly new. I had a nagging thought in my head, that a few years ago, there was the occasional post about a mojo developing a hiss, but your Mojo seems too young for that.


----------



## surfgeorge

dakanao said:


> Does anyone here get a subtle hissing sound with the Mojo when using IEMs?


Which input are you using?
I have had a strange phenomenon when using the 3,5mm coax input, where I could hear a buzzing/hissing sound which went away after maybe 10-15 minutes.
I never fully figured out the reason but after Rob Watts confirmed that the USB input is preferrable I switched back to using that, and there's no issue at all.


----------



## dakanao

surfgeorge said:


> Which input are you using?
> I have had a strange phenomenon when using the 3,5mm coax input, where I could hear a buzzing/hissing sound which went away after maybe 10-15 minutes.
> I never fully figured out the reason but after Rob Watts confirmed that the USB input is preferrable I switched back to using that, and there's no issue at all.


I'm using USB.


----------



## magicalmouse

I decided to try the mojo without a battery as i use it mostly from my laptop and was getting fed up with charging the battery. It worked perfectly after i removed the battery. The only issue i had was the three small white plastic bits that fell out, i found a picture that showed how to position them and it reassembled easily.

I now have 2 usb cable - one power and one data attached and no more needing to keep looking at the battery colour indicator.

I am posting this to reassure anyone else who was considering this that it works (for me)


----------



## CaptainFantastic

@magicalmouse But I read somewhere that the battery, just like on the Hugo 2, is an integral part of the design and the way the device operates. I am not an engineer, but I understand that when the use demands peaks in power, the battery provides it. So without the battery you might be missing out on that extra performance that cannot be delivered solely via the USB charger in peak moments of use. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Rob Watts said about the Hugo 2 that it can be run without a battery, but that it is not recommended and I understood that this is the reason. I assume the same is true of the Mojo?


----------



## alxw0w

CaptainFantastic said:


> @magicalmouse But I read somewhere that the battery, just like on the Hugo 2, is an integral part of the design and the way the device operates. I am not an engineer, but I understand that when the use demands peaks in power, the battery provides it. So without the battery you might be missing out on that extra performance that cannot be delivered solely via the USB charger in peak moments of use. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Rob Watts said about the Hugo 2 that it can be run without a battery, but that it is not recommended and I understood that this is the reason. I assume the same is true of the Mojo?


Exactly. I was trying mojo with unattached battery plug. And with audeze LCD xc i heard lack of dynamic punch at times. So I wouldn't be running mojo without batteries when using headphones.


----------



## Kentajalli (Nov 14, 2020)

CaptainFantastic said:


> @magicalmouse But I read somewhere that the battery, just like on the Hugo 2, is an integral part of the design and the way the device operates. I am not an engineer, but I understand that when the use demands peaks in power, the battery provides it. So without the battery you might be missing out on that extra performance that cannot be delivered solely via the USB charger in peak moments of use. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Rob Watts said about the Hugo 2 that it can be run without a battery, but that it is not recommended and I understood that this is the reason. I assume the same is true of the Mojo?


No you are not wrong at all.
The charging circuit of the mojo, if I am not mistaken, is DC to DC voltage-converter. The USB voltage is around 5V, but the battery is 7.4V, so Mojo converts the 5V DC to about 8V using switch-mode technology (the initial buzzing you hear when you plug in the charger).
This is *to trickle charge the battery only*! it is of high impedance and pretty noisy, the battery acts as a smoothing device, soaking up the noise spikes and acts as a low impedance clean power source for the device.
I doubt there would be any sudden power requirements in Mojo, as the digital section draws a steady current, and the amp section is a single ended class A type. (Mojo's design is single ended).
So to my knowledge even the amp draws a steady current, but both digital and analogue sections demand a clean steady voltage which only the battery can provide.
*I strongly recommend not to run Mojo without the battery*, you may damage it by shoving all that switchmode noise into the rest of the system.


----------



## vlach (Nov 14, 2020)

Kentajalli said:


> No you are not wrong at all.
> The charging circuit of the mojo, if I am not mistaken, is DC to DC voltage-converter. The USB voltage is around 5V, but the battery is 7.4V, so Mojo converts the 5V DC to about 8V using switch-mode technology (the initial buzzing you hear when you plug in the charger).
> This is *to trickle charge the battery only*! it is of high impedance and pretty noisy, the battery acts as a smoothing device, soaking up the noise spikes and acts as a low impedance clean power source for the device.
> I doubt there would be any sudden power requirements in Mojo, as the digital section draws a steady current, and the amp section is a single ended class A type. (Mojo's design is single ended).
> ...



Like magicalmouse, i too got fed up of charging the battery and took it out. The first thing i noticed is that for a given volume level setting, the output level is now lower. It takes approx 6 clicks up to match the same output level as before. Other than that, i don't really detect a SQ difference.

Edit: In my (desktop) set up the Mojo is feeding a tube headphone amp thus not driving headphones directly.


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> Like magicalmouse, i too got fed up of charging the battery and took it out. The first thing i noticed is that for a given volume level setting, the output level is now lower. It takes approx 6 clicks up to match the same output level as before. Other than that, i don't really detect a SQ difference.
> 
> Edit: In my (desktop) set up the Mojo is feeding a tube headphone amp thus not driving headphones directly.


There is always this option:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2581#post-14989857


----------



## vlach (Nov 14, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> There is always this option:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2581#post-14989857



8 hours playback on a 20 second charge? Sign me up.

Thank you.


----------



## vlach (Nov 15, 2020)

Vyyy said:


> Since my Mojo battery died i replaced internal battery with... one green same supercapacitor as in Hugo TT2. (*as this woids warranty and total operation please do it on your own risk*). Now Mojo has same power design as Hugo TT2. This is the cleanest  and responsive possible power supply. As for capacity it last 7-9 seconds without power supply.
> Now My mojo needs around 20seconds to charge so i can switch on and leaving plugged it operates at all output levels pretty well.
> I have paired my mojo with Anker 10000mah. Now anker charges supercap and together they last 18h  with one full charge.



I assume you mean it lasts 7-9 'hours' without power supply?

Also, where can i get the green same supercapacitor as in Hugo TT2?

Do you have any photos showing it installed inside the Mojo?

Thank you.

Edit: Is it something like this?


----------



## miketlse

vlach said:


> I assume you mean it lasts 7-9 'hours' without power supply?
> 
> Also, where can i get the green same supercapacitor as in Hugo TT2?
> 
> ...


You are stepping on ground best dealt with by @Rob Watts 
I think he posted that the half life of the supercapacitors was 10 or 20 years.


----------



## vlach

miketlse said:


> You are stepping on ground best dealt with by @Rob Watts
> I think he posted that the half life of the supercapacitors was 10 or 20 years.



Sure, but if Vyyy posted this option here he might as well explain how it works.
Also, i can't imagine why Rob would be interested in providing assistance with modifying the design of one of his products, it just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Steve Wilcox

An alternative is to use a simple timer socket, set to charge the Mojo when you're asleep and providing a fully charged battery when you need it.


----------



## vlach

Steve Wilcox said:


> An alternative is to use a simple timer socket, set to charge the Mojo when you're asleep and providing a fully charged battery when you need it.



The problem is that the battery sits directly on top of the processor chip that generates a lot of heat and deteriorates the battery. 
Vyyy's solution is the best one i heard of yet...if he can only be more specific with instructions on how to make it work!


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> I assume you mean it lasts 7-9 'hours' without power supply?
> 
> Also, where can i get the green same supercapacitor as in Hugo TT2?
> 
> ...


I don’t have photos, but this is fa on a PM:

  Manufacter and model is this : https://www.eaton.com/us/en-us/catalog/electronic-components/phv-supercapacitor.html

  Part number from data sheet PHV-5R4V505-R, https://www.eaton.com/content/dam/e...percapacitors-cylindrical-pack-data-sheet.pdf

  Becouse my battery died, i cut battery connection cable, and soldered to supercap (+ / - ) . Simple as that.


----------



## magicalmouse

I'm pretty sure that Rob Watts said awhile ago that it was possible to remove the battery successfuly although it may affect SQ with lack of dynamic punch at times - since i use sensitive headphones (relatively) meze 99 and hd25 this should not be a problem i would have thought and the music i listen to is vocal not usuallly subject to huge dynamic swings. I certainly am (so far) happy with the SQ.


----------



## vlach

jarnopp said:


> I don’t have photos, but this is fa on a PM:
> 
> Manufacter and model is this : https://www.eaton.com/us/en-us/catalog/electronic-components/phv-supercapacitor.html
> 
> ...



Very interesting, thank you so much!

Out of curiosity, did you secure the supercap somehow in order to prevent it from moving inside the Mojo?


----------



## calbu

jarnopp said:


> I don’t have photos, but this is fa on a PM:
> 
> Manufacter and model is this : https://www.eaton.com/us/en-us/catalog/electronic-components/phv-supercapacitor.html
> 
> ...


The battery charging voltage is 8.4V. How can a supercap rated for 5.4V be used?


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> Very interesting, thank you so much!
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you secure the supercap somehow in order to prevent it from moving inside the Mojo?


I haven’t done this myself, but if you solder it in, and of course only use as a stationary dac, then I don’t see a need for further securing.


----------



## jarnopp

calbu said:


> The battery charging voltage is 8.4V. How can a supercap rated for 5.4V be used?


The usb is 5v, which works to feed an amplifier, but not necessarily for all (more demanding) headphones. The supercap helps with power demands that may be required for peaks or possibly harder to drive headphones. I haven’t done this myself, but I would see it as a poor man’s Qutest if I had a need for dac to feed an amp.  But may also work well for items.


----------



## Kentajalli

calbu said:


> The battery charging voltage is 8.4V. How can a supercap rated for 5.4V be used?


And I don't think it should be used, there are 9V supercaps available.
The charging voltage should be a switched mode (i.e. pulses) that average out about 8.4V - meaning at its peaks it hits even higher. but once connected to a battery or a supercap (pretty much a battery) the peaks gets dulled down - and the current flow would be low - however internally the capacitor starts to leak current and its life and performance gets reduced.
Frankly, from an electrical engineering point of view, I can not understand why a supercap should improve the sound in anyway!
I understand, if the battery is faulty and the owner does not want to fork out $100 - but as an upgrade , I doubt if it would be valid.


----------



## Sound Eq

greetings

i have mojo poly, and my mojo is bout 2 years old when i charge it fully while turned off it gives 4 hours playback

now when i connect it to the poly and both are fully charged, i noticed that after fully charging them and not even turning them on, after a day while not being used that poly battery is blue while mojo is orange, how can this big discharge happen so fast

any recommendations


----------



## miketlse

Sound Eq said:


> greetings
> 
> i have mojo poly, and my mojo is bout 2 years old when i charge it fully while turned off it gives 4 hours playback
> 
> ...


Unscrew the base of the Mojo, and inspect your battery.

If it is swelling, the battery is on the way out, so remove it and put it somewhere where it will not be a fire risk.
If the battery looks normal, you can continue to use it.


----------



## Sound Eq

miketlse said:


> Unscrew the base of the Mojo, and inspect your battery.
> 
> If it is swelling, the battery is on the way out, so remove it and put it somewhere where it will not be a fire risk.
> If the battery looks normal, you can continue to use it.


from where can i buy another battery and is replacing it easy

and how bout the poly how come it is discharging so fast as well, on go figure app it shows its 80%. The poly is about 1 year old and i do not use it that much


----------



## miketlse (Nov 16, 2020)

Sound Eq said:


> from where can i buy another battery and is replacing it easy
> 
> and how bout the poly how come it is discharging so fast as well, on go figure app it shows its 80%. The poly is about 1 year old and i do not use it that much


The battery is easy to replace, you just unplug the cable and peel away the double sided tape holding the battery in place. There are plenty of pictures on this thread showing the cable and plug.
Some of the Chord dealers stock the battery, or you can email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and ask for them to arrange for a battery to be shipped.

Some posters complain about the battery price, and claim that owners can use a $10 radio control car battery. Don't risk it.

The poly sounds OK - remember that it is never totally switched off, because it has to be alert for the 'wake up' signal from the Mojo or a charger. So it will lose some charge, even if you are not listening to music.
It is also possible to accidently leave the poly streaming music, if you forget to stop streaming and switch the apps off. This can drain the battery overnight - but I don't think this is your issue, because you are only losing 20% charge.


----------



## jarnopp

Sound Eq said:


> greetings
> 
> i have mojo poly, and my mojo is bout 2 years old when i charge it fully while turned off it gives 4 hours playback
> 
> ...


That seems too fast. Poly shouldn’t have anything to do with it. You can get a new battery (e.g., from Moon Audio for ~$75) and it’s easy to replace yourself.


----------



## Sound Eq

jarnopp said:


> That seems too fast. Poly shouldn’t have anything to do with it. You can get a new battery (e.g., from Moon Audio for ~$75) and it’s easy to replace yourself.


its very confusing as when i use the mojo alone it has 4 hours playtime, and does not drain battery while turned off, as it does when connected to poly and both are turned off


----------



## headmanPL

vlach said:


> The problem is that the battery sits directly on top of the processor chip that generates a lot of heat and deteriorates the battery.
> Vyyy's solution is the best one i heard of yet...if he can only be more specific with instructions on how to make it work!



If you are finding Mojo gets hot, it was recommended on the forum that you sit Mojo on its side with the LED balls facing upwards. That is the most efficient way to dissipate heat when in use/charging. Since I read that (I think early Spring) I had Mojo sit this way through the Summer and it ran way cooler.


----------



## vlach (Nov 17, 2020)

I put larger sticky feet on one side in order to elevate it from the surface its resting on. Of course i use mine in a stationary desktop application.


----------



## damdl

Question... I have used my chord mojo for about 5 months and today started experimenting with the different inputs and, right of the back when using the USB I need to use very little power to run my headphones (kph30i's & Mangird tea's not very power-hungry headphones/IEM's) but when using spidif I need more than double the power just to run the IEM's and I mean like a loooot of power from "red" (enough power to use 30 ish ohms headphones/IEM's) to "violet" (we are talking 200 ohms headphones "more or less") which is a lot of difference IMO. Is this normal? My theory is that maybe because the USB input is powered it comes with a "punch" but this doesn't make any sense because that's not how a DAC works does it?


----------



## miketlse

damdl said:


> Question... I have used my chord mojo for about 5 months and today started experimenting with the different inputs and, right of the back when using the USB I need to use very little power to run my headphones (kph30i's & Mangird tea's not very power-hungry headphones/IEM's) but when using spidif I need more than double the power just to run the IEM's and I mean like a loooot of power from "red" (enough power to use 30 ish ohms headphones/IEM's) to "violet" (we are talking 200 ohms headphones "more or less") which is a lot of difference IMO. Is this normal? My theory is that maybe because the USB input is powered it comes with a "punch" but this doesn't make any sense because that's not how a DAC works does it?


There are posts about the relationship between headphone or iem impedence, and the power required.


----------



## damdl

miketlse said:


> There are posts about the relationship between headphone or iem impedence, and the power required.


oh yeah, I know but what baffles me is not the power necessary to drive x or y headphones but the difference when using in this case from USB & SPDIF and what I'm wondering is if this is normal or am I doing something wrong? because I think it's weird that just by changing the source all of the sudden I need more than double the power to drive my headphones heck it's even scary I don't want to all the sudden blow my ears off! haha all that I did is a change from input a to b from the same source and same settings


----------



## damdl

deamn it just happened, it was like going from 60% volume to all of the sudden 500% it hurt like a kick in the nuts


----------



## miketlse

damdl said:


> oh yeah, I know but what baffles me is not the power necessary to drive x or y headphones but the difference when using in this case from USB & SPDIF and what I'm wondering is if this is normal or am I doing something wrong? because I think it's weird that just by changing the source all of the sudden I need more than double the power to drive my headphones heck it's even scary I don't want to all the sudden blow my ears off! haha all that I did is a change from input a to b from the same source and same settings


Lets clarify things:

SPDIF standard applies to both coaxial and optical - so which are you using
when you use SPDIF, are you still leaving the usb cable connected, even though you are playing no music through it?


----------



## damdl

miketlse said:


> Lets clarify things:
> 
> SPDIF standard applies to both coaxial and optical - so which are you using
> when you use SPDIF, are you still leaving the usb cable connected, even though you are playing no music through it?



Oh, sorry thought SPDIF was just optical, I'm using optical in and the USB to power the unit, not the USB input, I do get audio and all but it's like if you went into tidal and lowered the volume in the app, weird, switched albums and that's when I almost blew my ears off now I'm testing if it was a bug in the app, then again it doesn't make any sense though..


----------



## surfgeorge

damdl said:


> deamn it just happened, it was like going from 60% volume to all of the sudden 500% it hurt like a kick in the nuts


It must be depending on your source. I use the HiBy R3 as Transport and the USB cable always transfers the bit perfect signal (100% volume) to Mojo, but if I use the 3,5mm coax out of the R3, the R3’s volume control changes the digital out signal.
Make sure your source is at 100% volume, then USB and Coax should be the same volume


----------



## damdl

I think i found the problem...





When using tidal i had this setting enabled (don't know why though), once i disabled it it almost blew my speakers now, honestly it's idiotic that a volume normalization setting changes so much the source and even worse it's not always applied since i almost blew my ears when changing from a "master track" to a non "master track", anyways this is not the place to rant about Tidal, I still find it weird that it just happens while using optical and not while using USB...


----------



## damdl

surfgeorge said:


> It must be depending on your source. I use the HiBy R3 as Transport and the USB cable always transfers the bit perfect signal (100% volume) to Mojo, but if I use the 3,5mm coax out of the R3, the R3’s volume control changes the digital out signal.
> Make sure your source is at 100% volume, then USB and Coax should be the same volume



It is! actually what I usually do is just use the "force max volume" option on tidal so I can't change it even by accident but it is a good point...


----------



## Flognuts (Nov 21, 2020)

Is it just me or is this thing a giant killer?

I have a daccord and corda classic desktop setup....well over $2000 au.

With my Sundaras and swan speaker setup the sound coming out of this mojo is superior to my ears (granted im in mid-fi territory).....its warmer, more natural and just very enjoyable to listen to.....I'm very interested in seeing how other chord stuff performs....like the qutest....I mean how much better can it get?

I mean this thing is about 10x smaller than what im using at my desk too...im gobsmacked to be honest.......its just that warmer sound that keeps all the detail has me hooked.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

I've been using my Chord Mojo happily for a few years now, but in the last couple of months I've come across a really perplexing problem: shorting of the input due to static. 

A little background... I live in Connecticut which is very dry in the winter, and work at UConn, in a lab where our HVAC system is always running in order to maintain a +/-1 C temperature variation, resulting in relative humidity usually less than 20%. The issue occurs outside, not just in our lab. I am using an xDuoo X10T II as a source for Mojo. I also have a case for both units to avoid them scratching each other up.

Within the last couple of months, I've experienced a weird problem where having the xDuoo/Mojo combo in my pocket, pants or shirt, will sometimes cause Mojo to short out. Music drops out and I can hear pops and clicks through my headphones, or just silence, and the input indicator LED turns off. Usually, moving my arms or hands around can either alleviate or worsen the issue. If I take the Mojo out of my pocket and hold it in my hands, away from my body, the music comes back.... on the other hand, the act of touching the connector of the cable or touching Mojo itself, will cause the input to short... I mean touching it with my hands, or in certain cases, my clothes. 

This happens with coaxial _and optical_, but not USB. Yes, I mean that I can touch the optical cable itself, and the input will short out. The fact that an optical cable doesn't solve this, but rather can somehow still cause Mojo to drop out, is absolutely perplexing to me. You might be thinking, "Ok, so why not just use USB?", the answer is that the USB port on the xDuoo is unreliable and will sometimes disconnect and switch back to SPDIF mode because the USB connector was jostled slightly (it only seems to happen with some USB C connectors, though... ??). Either way, the music will randomly drop out and it's extremely frustrating, ruining the listening experience.

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? If so, what was the solution? I have been considering just carrying some dryer sheets with me and slipping one into the Mojo's case to see if that helps, but I'm out at home.


----------



## miketlse

ohcrapgorillas said:


> I've been using my Chord Mojo happily for a few years now, but in the last couple of months I've come across a really perplexing problem: shorting of the input due to static.
> 
> A little background... I live in Connecticut which is very dry in the winter, and work at UConn, in a lab where our HVAC system is always running in order to maintain a +/-1 C temperature variation, resulting in relative humidity usually less than 20%. The issue occurs outside, not just in our lab. I am using an xDuoo X10T II as a source for Mojo. I also have a case for both units to avoid them scratching each other up.
> 
> ...


Don't remember reading any similar cases.
Email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and see what they advise.


----------



## Sluggist

Would you guys still recommend this in 2020? I see a listing for a used chord mojo at approx 300usd. Bought in 2017 and has 5-6 hours battery life  according to the seller. Is this a good deal?


----------



## alxw0w (Dec 4, 2020)

Sluggist said:


> Would you guys still recommend this in 2020? I see a listing for a used chord mojo at approx 300usd. Bought in 2017 and has 5-6 hours battery life  according to the seller. Is this a good deal?


Yes mojo is still very good dac/amp even in 2020.
As for your deal, 300usd for a 3 year old unit... for me it's not a good deal. Like month ago I sold mine for ~230euro and it was 1 year old.


----------



## Sluggist

alxw0w said:


> Yes mojo is still very good dac/amp even in 2020.
> As for your deal, 300usd for 3 year old unit... for me it's not a good deal. Like month ago I sold mine for ~230euro and it was 1 year old.


Thanks for the quick reply!  What would you say is a good price for a 3 year old unit? I'm new to buying used stuff...


----------



## alxw0w

Sluggist said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!  What would you say is a good price for a 3 year old unit? I'm new to buying used stuff...


Hard to say, it's always personal choice.
Personally I wouldn't give more than lets say 200-230usd. Battery would be dead in about year or two. New battery for mojo is a cost about ~70usd (? - I'm not sure)

So let's say you buy mojo for 220usd + 70usd for new battery and you end up with pretty much fresh unit for under 300usd.
If you bought mojo for 300usd + 70usd for battery you end up with almost 400 usd for used unit - when you can buy a new one for probably 500usd... so for me 300usd for 3 year old mojo is just to much.

As I said I would be aiming for about 200usd for this particular unit.


----------



## Kentajalli (Dec 4, 2020)

*On a different note, I have a suggestion for CHORD:*
- Make a *Mojo lite*
- one output socket only
- Only USB input
- Use a flat Li-ion polymer battery, like the ones on mobile phones
- reduce the over all size, thickness and weight.
- Make room for a BT (LDAC capable) module inside, sell the module as an upgrade!
Sell it for almost same price, I am sure it would sell better.

I mean, I do know there are people who use Mojo as a desktop device, but frankly, a battery operated device should be a Mobile device.
As Mojo is at the moment , it is sort of half way between mobile and desktop, neither this nor that, let's make up our mind.
What do you think?


----------



## alxw0w (Dec 4, 2020)

Kentajalli said:


> *On a different note, I have a suggestion for CHORD:*
> - Make a *Mojo lite*
> - one output socket only
> - Only USB input
> ...


As always in this type of situations everyone has its opinion.
I would like to see Mojo TT.
- without battery
- powered similiar to qutest (via 5v micro usb)
- maybe with supercaps instead of battery - when current swing is needed
- with remote - to act as a preamp
- with proper RCA outputs
- with proper inpout selection via remote
- with 6,3mm out

But as I said it's only my personal wish


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> *On a different note, I have a suggestion for CHORD:*
> - Make a *Mojo lite*
> - one output socket only
> - Only USB input
> ...



I don’t know how expensive the 2 SPIDF inputs are, but unless you intend Mojo light not to be compatible with Poly, you would need the blanks there for the attachment. I would think at least optical in addition to USB would be required for flexibility (and best sound, IMO).


----------



## surfgeorge (Dec 4, 2020)

Sluggist said:


> Would you guys still recommend this in 2020? I see a listing for a used chord mojo at approx 300usd. Bought in 2017 and has 5-6 hours battery life  according to the seller. Is this a good deal?



I agree, Mojo is still very good, even today. For a 2017 unit 300 sounds a little high, but if it is in very good to excellent condition you could get a new battery, install it (easy) and you’d basically have a new unit. So 300 should be ok, and finding a good one for less might be difficult.


----------



## Kentajalli

alxw0w said:


> As always in this type of situations everyone has its opinion.
> I would like to see Mojo TT.
> - without battery
> - powered similiar to qutest (via 5v micro usb)
> ...


Absolutely!
lets have a mobile (Lite) version and a TT version.
My point exactly.
one way or (and) the other.


----------



## Kentajalli

jarnopp said:


> I don’t know how expensive the 2 SPIDF inputs are, but unless you intend Mojo light not to be compatible with Poly, you would need the blanks there for the attachment. I would think at least optical in addition to USB would be required for flexibility (and best sound, IMO).


Well *Lite *means that!
No poly, no extra not-needed (for mobile use) bits, that take room, battery and circuit.
different outer case, and thinner flat battery, to make the whole thing smaller and lighter.
I thought the BT module, gave the game away on POLY!


----------



## Kentajalli

Those who have seen the inside of a Mojo, can confirm that the battery, together with the optical socket , account for  the bulk of the thickness.


----------



## CJG888

...and that optical input is particularly good!


----------



## alxw0w

Optical could be integrated in 3,5mm coax/optical socket something like CCA is using for output. If you want to save some space - of course


----------



## Kentajalli

CJG888 said:


> ...and that optical input is particularly good!


You know something!
On just about all my DACs - I can not tell any difference between any of the digital inputs, perhaps my USBs are very clean.
Isn't optical a bit limited though? no DSD for example?


----------



## kkrazik2008

Kentajalli said:


> You know something!
> On just about all my DACs - I can not tell any difference between any of the digital inputs, perhaps my USBs are very clean.
> Isn't optical a bit limited though? no DSD for example?



These suggestions are mildly entertaining, you should all apply to Chord to be compensated for these unheard of ideas.

Bluetooth? Save your money and buy the Fio BTR-5, no need for a quality DAC if you want Bluetooth, would also solve your size issues too.


----------



## Kentajalli

kkrazik2008 said:


> These suggestions are mildly entertaining, you should all apply to Chord to be compensated for these unheard of ideas.
> 
> Bluetooth? Save your money and buy the Fio BTR-5, no need for a quality DAC if you want Bluetooth, would also solve your size issues too.


Right you are, but here is a Mojo loving thread!
I did have a BTR5. 
It was very good indeed, specially on USB input - quite decent on LDAC BT too.
However, Mojo is in a different league in my opinion.
Even on BT ( see this ) the sound quality is much above Fiio.
So when I talk about a BT module for Mojo, it is very do-able.


----------



## kkrazik2008

Kentajalli said:


> Right you are, but here is a Mojo loving thread!
> I did have a BTR5.
> It was very good indeed, specially on USB input - quite decent on LDAC BT too.
> However, Mojo is in a different league in my opinion.
> ...


I gotcha, I love my Mojo it’s a great size and weight for on the go or desktop.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Kentajalli said:


> *On a different note, I have a suggestion for CHORD:*
> - Make a *Mojo lite*
> - one output socket only
> - Only USB input
> ...


I wouldn’t buy one.   I have a BTR5 for that purpose and it’s only $100.   USB and Bluetooth hurt sound quality.    I’d rather see an integrated mojo/poly streamlined to be $400 and build their own software player app like BluOS for blue sound


----------



## miketlse

Kentajalli said:


> *On a different note, I have a suggestion for CHORD:*
> - Make a *Mojo lite*
> - one output socket only
> - Only USB input
> ...


I wouldn't buy one, because the Mojo meets my needs already.

You should read @Rob Watts posts about the Mojo design constraints.
The size of the battery is driven by the amount of processing/taps, and the case has to be large enough to accommodate both the battery, plus allow enough space for the heat generated by the processing to be dissipated.
Most of the energy use/heat generated is because of the processing.

If you want Mojo to use a thin flat battery, which will store less charge, then you need to drastically reduce the number of taps, plus the battery use time (probably down from the current 8 hours, to maybe close to two or three hours).
In effect, you are downgrading the Mojo into the market niche occupied by Dragonfly, and similar sized dacs.

I don't think anyone would pay 'near Mojo' money, for such a Mojo lite.

I agree that it would be interesting to be able to cram the current Mojo capability into a thinner form factor, but the laws of physics/engineering mean that it is currently nigh impossible, unless owners accept the compromises on taps and battery life.
Just my 2C worth.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Kentajalli said:


> You know something!
> On just about all my DACs - I can not tell any difference between any of the digital inputs, perhaps my USBs are very clean.
> Isn't optical a bit limited though? no DSD for example?


When I connected my Chord Mojo via optical cable to my Bluesound Node 2i streamer, it delivered the best sound that ever came out of my Chord Mojo.   Even better than the Poly.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

miketlse said:


> I wouldn't buy one, because the Mojo meets my needs already.
> 
> You should read @Rob Watts posts about the Mojo design constraints.
> The size of the battery is driven by the amount of processing/taps, and the case has to be large enough to accommodate both the battery, plus allow enough space for the heat generated by the processing to be dissipated.
> ...


I love the form factor of the mojo and with the poly.   It's a very well built product.


----------



## miketlse

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I love the form factor of the mojo and with the poly.   It's a very well built product.


I think @Rob Watts has posted that the Mojo was the design which he is most proud of during his career.
Succeeding in essentially cramming the important elements of the Hugo, into the Mojo form factor, plus increasing the number of taps, and at a much cheaper price, was not an easy objective - so it is understandable that Rob is proud.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

miketlse said:


> I think @Rob Watts has posted that the Mojo was the design which he is most proud of during his career.
> Succeeding in essentially cramming the important elements of the Hugo, into the Mojo form factor, plus increasing the number of taps, and at a much cheaper price, was not an easy objective - so it is understandable that Rob is proud.


Chord has world class machining skills.   That product is extremely well manufactured.   Perfect fit and finish.  The poly snaps together with the Mojo perfectly.    The USB micro is the only real head scratcher.


----------



## vlach

alxw0w said:


> Hard to say, it's always personal choice.
> Personally I wouldn't give more than lets say 200-230usd. Battery would be dead in about year or two. New battery for mojo is a cost about ~70usd (? - I'm not sure)
> 
> So let's say you buy mojo for 220usd + 70usd for new battery and you end up with pretty much fresh unit for under 300usd.
> ...



They regularly come up for $399 brand new on Amazon.


----------



## jarnopp

miketlse said:


> I wouldn't buy one, because the Mojo meets my needs already.
> 
> You should read @Rob Watts posts about the Mojo design constraints.
> The size of the battery is driven by the amount of processing/taps, and the case has to be large enough to accommodate both the battery, plus allow enough space for the heat generated by the processing to be dissipated.
> ...


When there is a Mojo2, presumably it will have more performance/taps. Maybe a switch can be incorporated that cuts the processing/taps in half if that would provide greater battery like, for certain situations. Like the filters on Hugo2 and TT2 (though I don’t know if using the red filter on H2 actually does increase the life over white). Otherwise, I would want the same flexibility of inputs and same form factor to be amble to connect to Poly.


----------



## miketlse

jarnopp said:


> When there is a Mojo2, presumably it will have more performance/taps. Maybe a switch can be incorporated that cuts the processing/taps in half if that would provide greater battery like, for certain situations. Like the filters on Hugo2 and TT2 (though I don’t know if using the red filter on H2 actually does increase the life over white). Otherwise, I would want the same flexibility of inputs and same form factor to be amble to connect to Poly.


Robs recent posts make interesting reading.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/post-15968970
The design emphasis of the past 7 years on increasing the taps axis, has reached its limit until more efficient/cheaper FPGAs are available.
Sensibly Rob is now turning his attention to the algorithm axis.

I think it would be great for Mojo 2 to have more performance, but realistically it will take time for Rob to tweak the algorithm.


----------



## Kentajalli

Looks like, so far, I am on my own!
And if I keep posting, it is just for the sake of argument (I mean boredom).
Now *Mo*bile *Jo*y (MoJo) has the name Mobile engraved on it to begin with, yet in the design there are aspects geared towards tabletop (TT) use.
consider the following:
- A flat battery does not mean a weaker battery, does it?
 We already have 3.7V 4000mAh batteries mass produced for mobile phone use, they are pretty thin and durable, Mojo battery is 7.4V 1650mAh in comparison.
 A flat battery is easier to keep cool than a cube one.
- The full size optical socket is for table top use, a dual purpose  3.5mm socket same as the headphone socket and/or coax input can easily accomodate optical input too.
Now don't tell me that majority of users need the second output socket, which is parallel wired to the first.
- Let's forget about Poly for a second, it is due for an update itself, at least the BT section, besides Poly (although wireless) was not really designed for commuting! the setup, wifi server configuration, extra bulk, really is meant for indoor use. All those points about Poly not being compatible would become irrelevant.
- A similar Alu case, but half the thickness, and 2/3 overall weight, would make the *Mo *in Mojo stand out a bit more.
Cooling would not be an issue, the only time Mojo really get hot, is when operating and charging at the same time, which really is cutting into *Mo * again. A smaller metal case can easily keep the circuit cool under normal operation. 
Chord have not even thermally bonded the circuit to the case, the circuit sits a couple of millimeters above the case surface, almost floating in air.
A TableTop Mojo can have all the connections, supercaps even more! You see the current processor is not even being fully used (according to Chord), they did this to give Mojo a decent battery life (again for *Mo* use), so a TT version can be pushed to use the CPU to the limit, I believe it is just a matter of firmware upgrade.

BTW, I love my Mojo too, that's why I think it deserves a rethink and possible upgrade as a result.


----------



## miketlse

Kentajalli said:


> Looks like, so far, I am on my own!
> And if I keep posting, it is just for the sake of argument (I mean boredom).
> Now *Mo*bile *Jo*y (MoJo) has the name Mobile engraved on it to begin with, yet in the design there are aspects geared towards tabletop (TT) use.
> consider the following:
> ...


Never feel forced to stop posting.
I am usually read/answer such posts with my dayjob hat on, ie:

Capture user product needs
Define user requirements
Design product
Test design
Produce product
Test product
Validate the product satisfies the user requirements.
When there are many users, with conflicting needs, my posts are just an attempt to help posters understand how their needs are conflicting, and may ultimately be unachievable in the short tern.

Nevertheless capturing user needs is important, because Chord do read these threads, and the posts do provide an input for them.


----------



## vlach (Dec 5, 2020)

Can someone please confirm how many volume clicks are needed to reach the default line out level of 3V starting from the lowest setting or zero (0).

I've been using my (very lightly used) 6 month old Mojo to feed a headphone amp with the output level set to the default line out (3V).

Yesterday i felt like listening to my IEMs directly out of the Mojo, therefore i lowered the volume by quite a lot, perhaps 15-20 clicks or so. After my listening session was over, i reconnected the headphone amplifier and attempted to set the Mojo back to the default line out level by doing the simultaneous volume + power button presses (which i did dozens of times before without a problem) and to my surprise the Mojo remained at the previous volume level i had during my IEM listening session. I attempted the button presses several times, even letting the Mojo rest overnight and today i still can't set the default line out level, the unit just reverts back to the volume level i had during my IEM listening session.

This is rather strange and i don't believe i read about anyone else experiencing this problem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: I removed the internal battery about a month ago to use the Mojo in desktop mode and the line out level button presses were working just fine until now. To troubleshoot further, i reinserted the battery and surprisingly the simultaneous volume + power button presses now work again to set the line out level!
Then i removed the battery and the same problem reappeared.
Really scratching my head here!

Edit 2: I count 95 clicks from 0 to max volume, i think the 3V output level corresponds to roughly 60 clicks from 0 but not entirely sure, hence my original question.


----------



## Kentajalli

If anyone has access to an Oscilloscope , can you let us know, how noise free is Mojo's supply rail, with charger on, Mojo switched on and battery removed.
This is how previous poster been using the device (among many others).
it would be good to know.
My suspicion is that the supply line would be fairly noisy.
Mojo uses a switch mode DC to DC charging system to up the 5V standard USB voltage to about 9V it needs to trickle charge the battery, to my knowledge .
Switched mode supplies are noisy.


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> Can someone please confirm how many volume clicks are needed to reach the default line out level of 3V starting from the lowest setting or zero (0).
> 
> I've been using my (very lightly used) 6 month old Mojo to feed a headphone amp with the output level set to the default line out (3V).
> 
> ...


Just connect the battery and boot up in line level, then click until you get to zero. I would do it and let you know but I’m away from my Mojo ATM.


----------



## vlach (Dec 6, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> Just connect the battery and boot up in line level, then click until you get to zero. I would do it and let you know but I’m away from my Mojo ATM.



Can i then remove the battery and boot up in line level to resume desktop operation? Have you had the same problem?


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> Can i then remove the battery and boot up in line level to resume desktop operation? Have you had the same problem?


I haven’t, but once you find line level, or the level that works best for your amp, that should be remembered, right?


----------



## vlach (Dec 6, 2020)

jarnopp said:


> I haven’t, but once you find line level, or the level that works best for your amp, that should be remembered, right?



Thanks for offering your help but I'm not trying to manually find the level that works best for my amp or 'guess' which of the 95 clicks corresponds to 3V, rather i am trying to fix the problem of the Mojo not booting in line level without the battery.

Alternatively, if someone can confirm which of the 95 clicks corresponds to 3V i guess i could 'set it and forget it' and live with the problem.

Edit: I answered my own question by reinserting the battery, booting in line level and counted 72 backward clicks to 0.
3V = 72 clicks
1.9V = 68 clicks.


----------



## arch023

Any body has any experience with using EQ with the chord mojo? Im currently using equilizer APO and its not working for the mojo. Probably due to it being digital out? It works well with my dragonfly red.


----------



## kumar402

arch023 said:


> Any body has any experience with using EQ with the chord mojo? Im currently using equilizer APO and its not working for the mojo. Probably due to it being digital out? It works well with my dragonfly red.


I have used EQ using Roon or Audirvana player successfully with Mojo. Not sure why Mojo would have any impact with EQ as long as you are feeding digital signal to it


----------



## Kentajalli

arch023 said:


> Any body has any experience with using EQ with the chord mojo? Im currently using equilizer APO and its not working for the mojo. Probably due to it being digital out? It works well with my dragonfly red.


Question:
Is the music you are trying to equalize in DSD format?


----------



## ohcrapgorillas (Dec 7, 2020)

Yeah not at all clear why they went with a full sized optical jack rather than the 3.5mm mini-Toslink type. They could even have combined the optical and coaxial inputs into one 3.5mm jack... I've seen a few devices do this.

edit: lol forgot to refresh and was replying to the conversation from a few pages ago

that said, I do have an oscilloscope, nothing too fancy just 50 MHz, and I can check Mojo's power ripple w/o battery at some point this week

lastly, it's possible Mojo's battery allows it to remember previous settings and that without the battery, it can't store that information for the next boot up


----------



## vlach

ohcrapgorillas said:


> lastly, it's possible Mojo's battery allows it to remember previous settings and that without the battery, it can't store that information for the next boot up



The Mojo remembers the last volume setting without the battery. What it doesn't do without the battery (in my case at least) is boot at line level. 
I would appreciate if someone using the Mojo without the battery could confirm this.


----------



## damdl

vlach said:


> The Mojo remembers the last volume setting without the battery. What it doesn't do without the battery (in my case at least) is boot at line level.
> I would appreciate if someone using the Mojo without the battery could confirm this.



I use my mojo without a battery and this happened to me, but one time I noticed that when I plugged my unit the lights flashed, given this, I supposed that it's like a "pre-boot up" stage of the device, every time I want it to boot up in line-level what I do is completely disconnect the unit from power, reconnect, and do the procedure to get it to boot up in line-level (hold both volume buttons and power) hopefully it helps!


----------



## vlach

damdl said:


> I use my mojo without a battery and this happened to me, but one time I noticed that when I plugged my unit the lights flashed, given this, I supposed that it's like a "pre-boot up" stage of the device, every time I want it to boot up in line-level what I do is completely disconnect the unit from power, reconnect, and do the procedure to get it to boot up in line-level (hold both volume buttons and power) hopefully it helps!



That works! Thank you so much for the tip!!!


----------



## arch023

Kentajalli said:


> Question:
> Is the music you are trying to equalize in DSD format?


No, just regular flac. It seems like the equilizer APO only works when the dac is identified as a speaker like my dragonfly red. While the Mojo is identified as a digital output. I can’t seem to get it to work with Equilizer Apo, currently using roon’s 14 day trial while i look for alternatives, im looking for an eq software which supports peak/dips and shelf filters. Any suggestions would be well appreciated.


----------



## Kentajalli (Dec 8, 2020)

arch023 said:


> No, just regular flac. It seems like the equilizer APO only works when the dac is identified as a speaker like my dragonfly red. While the Mojo is identified as a digital output. I can’t seem to get it to work with Equilizer Apo, currently using roon’s 14 day trial while i look for alternatives, im looking for an eq software which supports peak/dips and shelf filters. Any suggestions would be well appreciated.


jRiver media player.
it has unlimited equaliser , fully programmable , and more.
the DSP on jRiver is second to none.
well worth the license fee .
Edit:
Major hifi brands such as Naim audio , Ps Audio etc. have dedicated instruction pages, for setting up *jRiver* for their equipment.
It is the de facto media player/DSP for users, manufacturers and hifi exhibition people. you won't go wrong, but the learning curve can be steep.
For Android, *Neutron media player*, is the closest thing to jRiver - again second to none.


----------



## kumar402

I have used EQ from DMG audio like Equillibrium with Audirvana on MAC without any issues and this EQ tool is top notch.


----------



## arch023

Kentajalli said:


> jRiver media player.
> it has unlimited equaliser , fully programmable , and more.
> the DSP on jRiver is second to none.
> well worth the license fee .
> ...



thanks for the suggestion. Ill check it out.Btw does anybody have any suggestions for a 500 dollar dac to complement the mojo? Mojo is more musical. Looking for some sharper trebles. Im going to pair it with my ifi ican pro so any harshness can kind of be smoothen out by tube mode. I feel like mojo smoothens things alot.


----------



## arch023

kumar402 said:


> I have used EQ from DMG audio like Equillibrium with Audirvana on MAC without any issues and this EQ tool is top notch.


Thanks for the suggestion. This would be great for my mac setup, currently using swinsian.


----------



## dakanao

Is there any way I could connect my Chord Mojo to the Turtle Beach DSS? The DSS has an analog input, and USB output connector.


----------



## iDesign (Dec 10, 2020)

Are there any Lighting-to-USB Micro cables that are known to work with iOS 14.3 or later and under 6" in length? I purchased a cable which was previously mentioned in this thread in 2018 but shortly thereafter, an iOS update caused the cable to become dangerously hot (read: sizzling fire hazard) immediately after connecting it to the iPhone. I'm tired of using the Apple Camera Connection Kit and wished Apple would suck up their pride on the Lightning port.


----------



## surfgeorge (Dec 10, 2020)

iDesign said:


> Are there any Lighting-to-USB Micro cables that are known to work with iOS 14.3 or later and under 6" in length? I purchased a cable which was previously mentioned in this thread in 2018 but shortly thereafter, an iOS update caused the cable to become dangerously hot (read: sizzling fire hazard) immediately after connecting it to the iPhone. I'm tired of using the Apple Camera Connection Kit and wished Apple would suck up their pride on the Lightning port.


Google for "meenova lightning to micro usb cable"
I have been using them for 2 years, had issues with the longer cable but I also have 2 short ones that work well, better than the Apple adapter has ever worked for me.
EDIT:
I returned the first long cable since it had intermittent dropouts (with painful white noise), the replacement worked fine. A year later I ordered another pair, and again the long cable has the same issue.
Using them with the Mojo and Hugo 2.


----------



## Kentajalli

iDesign said:


> Are there any Lighting-to-USB Micro cables that are known to work with iOS 14.3 or later and under 6" in length? I purchased a cable which was previously mentioned in this thread in 2018 but shortly thereafter, an iOS update caused the cable to become dangerously hot (read: sizzling fire hazard) immediately after connecting it to the iPhone. I'm tired of using the Apple Camera Connection Kit and wished Apple would suck up their pride on the Lightning port.


Yes there is.
Stay away from Apple products, they are more trouble than fun.
Once you do, you will never find yourself in "Incompatibility" issues.


----------



## bikutoru (Dec 12, 2020)

Have the opposite experience, Apple products, have NEVER EVER let me down! They are also fun unlike everything else that needs more work than give in return.
It is all up to your preferences! You do not like Apple, find what works for you but saying it is more trouble than fun is just plain misleading.


----------



## Sluggist

bikutoru said:


> Have the opposite experience, Apple products, have NEVER EVER let me down! They are also fun unlike everything else that needs more work than give in return.
> It is all up to your preferences! You do not like Apple, find what works for you but saying it is more trouble than fun is just plain misleading.


I personally do share his opinion and don't think it is misleading at all. Owning an apple product (phone/ipod) has yielded me more headaches than just other products without the apple ecosystem.


----------



## vlach

Sometimes (not always), the Apple ecosystem feels like a concentration camp.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw (Dec 12, 2020)

I just received my ultra short Meenova Lightning to Micro USB cable, aiming to use it between my iPod Touches and a Chord Hugo 2. I have just updated my older iPod Touch Red 128GB Gen.6 to the highest compatible OS, which is 12.4.9 and I am delighted to be able to report that it works perfectly, playing from Music library to the Hugo 2, so goodbye and good riddance to the dongle. I am just updating my later Gen 7 256GB iPod Touch from 13.5.1 to 14.2 and charging it up as it was sitting in my car and due to lack of going anywhere recently, the iPod's battery was flat. I will check with both versions of software. BTW that is a Miter case on the Hugo 2. It is a very tight fit and a bit of a struggle to get on. I still have not got the Hugo all the way into the case, as you can see on the image below. I will report later but only if there is a problem with the later iPod or software on the Meenova. If the later iPod or software has problems with the Meenova, that is not the end of the world, as that iPod sits in my car all the time and the older iPod is the one I travel with.

Wilson

PS The Meenova works just fine on my Gen 7 iPod Touch and OS 14.2. 😃


----------



## bikutoru

vlach said:


> Sometimes (not always), the Apple ecosystem feels like a concentration camp.


To me it is Windows and almost always. Anyway
"Life's a mistake all day long
Tell me, who gives a good goddamn
You'll never get out alive"


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

bikutoru said:


> Have the opposite experience, Apple products, have NEVER EVER let me down! They are also fun unlike everything else that needs more work than give in return.
> It is all up to your preferences! You do not like Apple, find what works for you but saying it is more trouble than fun is just plain misleading.


You are romanticizing your relationship with Apple products.  There isn't a product ever built that didn't disappoint an owner in some way.    Apple is a closed hardware system enhanced by software.   Apple Maps sucked for a long time, especially right after the time they moved away from Google maps.   They usually get it right eventually and since it is a closed system that can make sure most things interoperate well within their system..... eventually.   When iCloud was first released, it was terrible.    If you tried to share it with your family, different family members would get the text messages intended for others and all contacts were double and triple saved into contact lists.  That was a nightmare to fix.   Now, it works rather well and they have family sharing nailed.   So, please spare us the "Apple products, have NEVER EVER let me down!" hyperbole.  It's simply not true.  You are just willig to overlook their warts and others aren't so generous.

Apple is a good ecosystem.   There are advantages and disadvantages of doing things their way.   An advantage is interoperability of products and ease of use which is their key brand attribute.   But, there is a high price for it because you will pay a premium for using Apple products.   I am willing to pay the premium for the integration of the iPhone, iPad, Apple watch and Airpods Pro.   That is my Apple ecosystem.  I overpay for equivalent features and I am fine with it because I really love it.    For my music, I avoid all Apple products where possible because there are so many better ones in the industry.    This very thread is about one such product.   We use a Chord Mojo because Apple DACs suck.   I have IEMs because Apple IEMs suck for sound quality.    I have a Chord Poly because Apple's CCK dongle sucks.   Apple is what it is.   And what it is NOT is an Audiophile quality product and ecosystem.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

wilsonlaidlaw said:


> I just received my ultra short Meenova Lightning to Micro USB cable, aiming to use it between my iPod Touches and a Chord Hugo 2. I have just updated my older iPod Touch Red 128GB Gen.6 to the highest compatible OS, which is 12.4.9 and I am delighted to be able to report that it works perfectly, playing from Music library to the Hugo 2, so goodbye and good riddance to the dongle. I am just updating my later Gen 7 256GB iPod Touch from 13.5.1 to 14.2 and charging it up as it was sitting in my car and due to lack of going anywhere recently, the iPod's battery was flat. I will check with both versions of software. BTW that is a Miter case on the Hugo 2. It is a very tight fit and a bit of a struggle to get on. I still have not got the Hugo all the way into the case, as you can see on the image below. I will report later but only if there is a problem with the later iPod or software on the Meenova. If the later iPod or software has problems with the Meenova, that is not the end of the world, as that iPod sits in my car all the time and the older iPod is the one I travel with.
> 
> Wilson
> 
> PS The Meenova works just fine on my Gen 7 iPod Touch and OS 14.2. 😃


Nice.  Where do you get that product?


----------



## Kentajalli

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> You are romanticizing your relationship with Apple products.  There isn't a product ever built that didn't disappoint an owner in some way.    Apple is a closed hardware system enhanced by software.   Apple Maps sucked for a long time, especially right after the time they moved away from Google maps.   They usually get it right eventually and since it is a closed system that can make sure most things interoperate well within their system..... eventually.   When iCloud was first released, it was terrible.    If you tried to share it with your family, different family members would get the text messages intended for others and all contacts were double and triple saved into contact lists.  That was a nightmare to fix.   Now, it works rather well and they have family sharing nailed.   So, please spare us the "Apple products, have NEVER EVER let me down!" hyperbole.  It's simply not true.  You are just willig to overlook their warts and others aren't so generous.
> 
> Apple is a good ecosystem.   There are advantages and disadvantages of doing things their way.   An advantage is interoperability of products and ease of use which is their key brand attribute.   But, there is a high price for it because you will pay a premium for using Apple products.   I am willing to pay the premium for the integration of the iPhone, iPad, Apple watch and Airpods Pro.   That is my Apple ecosystem.  I overpay for equivalent features and I am fine with it because I really love it.    For my music, I avoid all Apple products where possible because there are so many better ones in the industry.    This very thread is about one such product.   We use a Chord Mojo because Apple DACs suck.   I have IEMs because Apple IEMs suck for sound quality.    I have a Chord Poly because Apple's CCK dongle sucks.   Apple is what it is.   And what it is NOT is an Audiophile quality product and ecosystem.


I actually have a love and hate situation with Apple.
I hate them, for their inflexibility, I find the interface illogical, Their high price and general lack of performance, so I never buy one (for myself). 
I love them, because I repair them for living!
They break down just as often as other equipment, but I charge twice for repairing them! why? because they are Apple!
if they are expensive to buy, they are expensive to fix - Thank you Apple.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Kentajalli said:


> I actually have a love and hate situation with Apple.
> I hate them, for their inflexibility, I find the interface illogical, Their high price and general lack of performance, so I never buy one (for myself).
> I love them, because I repair them for living!
> They break down just as often as other equipment, but I charge twice for repairing them! why? because they are Apple!
> if they are expensive to buy, they are expensive to fix - Thank you Apple.


Yeah, but you need it.  Since you live in the UK, everything is more expensive.


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw (Dec 12, 2020)

I came across a nasty problem with Apple products just today that people less familiar with the Apple Ecosystem would struggle to fix. When I tried to sync my later Gen.7 iPod Touch, after updating to iOS 14.2 to the 2011 Mac Mini 2TB SSD Media Store running HIgh Sierra (the limit for this age of Mac), iTunes would not recognise that the iPod was connected. In order to fix this you have to first ensure that you update to the final version of iTunes, 12.8.2 from the Apple update site. For some reason the auto updater does not install this automatically. You then have to enter in the Go To Folder in Finder: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileDevice.framework/Resources/MobileDeviceUpdater.app and then run the Mobile Device Updater App. In most cases this will hang and you then have to do a restart to clear the hang and install the update. This is very slow restart. You may have to redo this at every generation update of iOS as my Gen.7 was synching in iOS 13 with iTunes and I had previously run the updater to iTunes 12.5.7. Apple is far from perfect but on balance better than Windows. Viruses and malware are far easier to avoid and deal with in the Mac OS due to the sandboxed nature of apps.

Wilson


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Nice.  Where do you get that product?


https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html Mine arrived from China this morning, which took around 10 days, tracked all the way. It works perfectly with both Gen 6 (12.4.9) and Gen 7 (14.2) iPods and my Chord Hugo 2. 
Wilson


----------



## bikutoru

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> You are romanticizing your relationship with Apple products.  There isn't a product ever built that didn't disappoint an owner in some way.    Apple is a closed hardware system enhanced by software.   Apple Maps sucked for a long time, especially right after the time they moved away from Google maps.   They usually get it right eventually and since it is a closed system that can make sure most things interoperate well within their system..... eventually.   When iCloud was first released, it was terrible.    If you tried to share it with your family, different family members would get the text messages intended for others and all contacts were double and triple saved into contact lists.  That was a nightmare to fix.   Now, it works rather well and they have family sharing nailed.   So, please spare us the "Apple products, have NEVER EVER let me down!" hyperbole.  It's simply not true.  You are just willig to overlook their warts and others aren't so generous.
> 
> Apple is a good ecosystem.   There are advantages and disadvantages of doing things their way.   An advantage is interoperability of products and ease of use which is their key brand attribute.   But, there is a high price for it because you will pay a premium for using Apple products.   I am willing to pay the premium for the integration of the iPhone, iPad, Apple watch and Airpods Pro.   That is my Apple ecosystem.  I overpay for equivalent features and I am fine with it because I really love it.    For my music, I avoid all Apple products where possible because there are so many better ones in the industry.    This very thread is about one such product.   We use a Chord Mojo because Apple DACs suck.   I have IEMs because Apple IEMs suck for sound quality.    I have a Chord Poly because Apple's CCK dongle sucks.   Apple is what it is.   And what it is NOT is an Audiophile quality product and ecosystem.


Wouldn't know where to start about romanticizing.
I used Apple when it really "sucked", may years before Google even existed, not after moving away from Google maps, and used Windows and quite a few Unix systems, how about an AIX?
I had my share of problems with Apple and I do dislike/hate a few things, I hated even more when they started becoming popular, because it immediately brings in "it sucks" people that think they know what they are talking about. In a great scheme of things, I had a lot more problems with other products. Used lots of different things by now, everything has its uses here or there, but never went with "this sucks or that sucks". There are lots of posts how Chord Poly sucks! Does it, must be for them or they don't know what they are talking about? There is the whole "brotherhood of Topping" that dislikes every Chord dac, not just Mojo. Some don't think they(Chord) sound anything special, some hate colorful balls, etc., etc.. There are lots of stupidity surrounding audiophiles in general, obsession with cables or power supplies - shortsightedness that during the recording of music, they are trying to improve with their strange ideas, those concerns are not even there. I'm afraid that an Audiophile quality product ecosystem "would be a good idea", without Apple it would suck even more, at least for me.


----------



## jarnopp

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> We use a Chord Mojo because Apple DACs suck.   I have IEMs because Apple IEMs suck for sound quality.    I have a Chord Poly because Apple's CCK dongle sucks.   Apple is what it is.   And what it is NOT is an Audiophile quality product and ecosystem.


I agree Apple is not “audiophile” quality for me (and not the point of this post, but it’s certainly high quality enough for 90+% of users). But I use Chord Mojo, and Poly and TT2 and the rest of my gear because it sounds better and I have been pursuing better sound for 40 years, before Apple.  Nothing I have bought is because a mass market solution sucks, but rather, I have sought out the best, or best for a price point, in audio. Saying we bought Mojo because Apple sucks just strikes me as misunderstanding the hobby. I’m sure you didn’t mean it that way, though. Just trying to separate the pursuit, which is endless, from the current state of audio, which is actually pretty good compared to cassette tapes.


----------



## Kentajalli

bikutoru said:


> Some don't think they(Chord) sound anything special, some hate colorful balls, etc., etc..


I hate the balls, I hate the balls.
I think Chord products looks are terrible! I am ashamed of people seeing me with one, as though I am playing with a toy.
If only they didn't sound so good ....


----------



## dakanao

Kentajalli said:


> I hate the balls, I hate the balls.
> I think Chord products looks are terrible! I am ashamed of people seeing me with one, as though I am playing with a toy.
> If only they didn't sound so good ....


Well, that site thinks the $9 Apple Lightning to 3.5mm adaptor is as audibly transparent as any other $10.000 amp/DAC, so I wouldn’t take their opinions with any value.


----------



## DBaldock9

Kentajalli said:


> I hate the balls, I hate the balls.
> I think Chord products looks are terrible! I am ashamed of people seeing me with one, as though I am playing with a toy.
> If only they didn't sound so good ....



I wonder whether a rotary digital encoder could be connected in-place of the push-button volume switches and the balls (as well as removing the LEDs)?


----------



## wilsonlaidlaw

I wouldn't mind the Chord jelly bean balls, if they worked properly. The volume/gain control on my Hugo 2 sometimes needs to be pushed firmly as you roll it, sometimes it prefers to be rolled quickly with a light touch and sometimes it just doesn't want to work at all. It is a sloppy bit of design, especially given the price of the Hugo 2. I know it works with the remote but as I only use the Hugo as a portable device, the last thing I need to be carrying with me is a remote. 

Wilson


----------



## bikutoru

dakanao said:


> Well, that site thinks the $9 Apple Lightning to 3.5mm adaptor is as audibly transparent as any other $10.000 amp/DAC, so I wouldn’t take their opinions with any value.


One thing for sure, "$10.000 amp/DAC" makes your wallet pretty transparent.
$9 Apple Lightning to 3.5mm adaptor is still a piece of miracle, but once your replace your mind with "$10.000 amp/DAC" you will not be able to understand that.


----------



## dakanao

bikutoru said:


> One thing for sure, "$10.000 amp/DAC" makes your wallet pretty transparent.
> $9 Apple Lightning to 3.5mm adaptor is still a piece of miracle, but once your replace your mind with "$10.000 amp/DAC" you will not be able to understand that.


Well, even the Mojo sounds noticably better than my iPad. So if you think the Chord Dave sounds the same as the Apple adapter, that’s all up to you.


----------



## 118900

bikutoru said:


> One thing for sure, "$10.000 amp/DAC" makes your wallet pretty transparent.
> $9 Apple Lightning to 3.5mm adaptor is still a piece of miracle, but once your replace your mind with "$10.000 amp/DAC" you will not be able to understand that.


Not sure I understand your comment, could you please clarify?


----------



## bikutoru

dakanao said:


> Well, even the Mojo sounds noticably better than my iPad. So if you think the Chord Dave sounds the same as the Apple adapter, that’s all up to you.


Mojo sounds fantastic!
I stumbled back into this thread because I wanted to mentioned that it can drive Diana V2 without any problems with tons of headroom left and it does sound awesome. Even my LakePeople desktop amp cannot do that for that headphone, but mighty Mojo can. I'm still impressed with it, just like I was 4-5 years ago.

I have never claimed that Apple adapter sounds as good as Dave or even Mojo, but it does sound pretty good for $9, and I'd never say it "sucks"


----------



## kumar402

After reading so many good things about apple dongle I feel bad for giving it away to a friend as I thought of no use of it for me at that time.


----------



## Kentajalli

juansan said:


> Not sure I understand your comment, could you please clarify?


was that a sarcastic joke?


----------



## Kentajalli

kumar402 said:


> After reading so many good things about apple dongle I feel bad for giving it away to a friend as I thought of no use of it for me at that time.


did you not like the person you gave it to? are you guilt trapped?


----------



## 118900

Kentajalli said:


> was that a sarcastic joke?


No it wasn’t.


----------



## Kentajalli

juansan said:


> No it wasn’t.


Well he sais an expensive device can make your wallet *transparent, * and you said can you *Clarify!*
it seemed you were playing with words just as he was.
It is daft to explain a joke, but here it goes:
- he was playing with words. Transparent is often used as a description of fidelity and good sound, but he said it makes _your wallet _ transparent, meaning you just loose money and your money wallet becomes clear!
- And when you said can you _clarify _...... I assumed you were playing the same game
clear enough?


----------



## 118900 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kentajalli said:


> Well he sais an expensive device can make your wallet *transparent, * and you said can you *Clarify!*
> it seemed you were playing with words just as he was.
> It is daft to explain a joke, but here it goes:
> - he was playing with words. Transparent is often used as a description of fidelity and good sound, but he said it makes _your wallet _ transparent, meaning you just loose money and your money wallet becomes clear!
> ...


Yes I understand.  He had already clarified in his subsequent post which I liked as a sign of appreciation.

I wasn’t being facetious, my sincere uncertainty was based on whether he was implying that an expensive DAC wasn’t worth the money at all or whether (as he subsequently confirmed) he was praising the value for money aspect of the apple dongle, I never had a problem understanding the joke part of the comment.


----------



## alxw0w (Dec 15, 2020)

So for all people that are wondering is Mojo still good option in 2020 (after couple of years after it was released), here is my small comparison.
Lately I ordered a DAC for my brother. As he is on a budget he wanted something cheap, to that date he was using just headphone out of his laptop so anything will be an upgrade for him.
I ordered extremely well measuring dac that is pushed/hyped strongly over the internet (I don't want to tell brand and exact model, I can mention it in PM if somebody is really interested). *According to measurements that are published on some sites it is better than Mojo, at least on paper.* But this just shows that measurements are not indication on how device sounds - not in a straight line.

Notice that I tested Mojo and this DAC on my speakers system as currently I don't have any separate headphone amp.
Even though my 2.0 system is far from perfect and is not as transparent (it's more in lo-fi segment: Denon PMA-800ne, q acoustics 3030i) I could still hear the difference why Mojo is THE MOJO.
Other thing to mention: *yes the competitor is cheaper than Mojo*. But I bet many hifiers on budget would consider both units when looking for not so expensive DACS (especially when we are talking about a second hand Mojo)

*DAC (the competitor)*
- sound is smooth,at first it was pretty pleasant I must say
- sound stage is really wide probably a bit wider than Mojo
- things, instruments sound out of focus
- sound stage is flat as a pancake, things are like sticked to this horizontal line in speakers
- sound is smooth but after some time you realize that its smoothness comes from missing transient accuracy:
   - everything sounds soft, smoothed out, you cannot perceive starting of each notes easly
- maybe a tad more extended on top - in a good way

*Mojo*
- sound is smooth but in much different way than the competitor
- at the beginning it seems like the competitor is smoother
- after that you realize that Mojo has much better transients response
- instruments/sounds are in much better focus you can easily pick every one and follow its rhythm or place in acoustic space
- sound stage is not as wide as competitor, but focus is much better
- much deeper sound stage, it's not even close. Especially vocals were presented in extremely realistic manner, focusing exactly in between the speakers and just shaping in front of you in the deep space
- every note has its own shape, hard to describe. But on the competitor everything was flat and out of focus, here you can see/hear shape of each note
- probably not as extended on top

As I said, measurements show just one side of the coin. At the end everything is validated through our ears. And to me it was no contest between these two dacs.
I cannot comment on headphone listening as my time and resources (as mentioned currently I don't have separate HP amp) were limited.
I hope that my observations will help somebody to made his decision or at least do the best: DO THE LISTENING test and hear the differences on your own.


----------



## 118900

alxw0w said:


> So for all people that are wondering is Mojo still good option in 2020 (after couple of years after it was released), here is my small comparison.
> Lately I ordered a DAC for my brother. As he is on a budget he wanted something cheap, to that date he was using just headphone out of his laptop so anything will be an upgrade for him.
> I ordered extremely well measuring dac that is pushed/hyped strongly over the internet (I don't want to tell brand and exact model, I can mention it in PM if somebody is really interested). *According to measurements that are published on some sites it is better than Mojo, at least on paper.* But this just shows that measurements are not indication on how device sounds - not in a straight line.
> 
> ...


Pm sent.


----------



## Kentajalli

alxw0w said:


> So for all people that are wondering is Mojo still good option in 2020 (after couple of years after it was released), here is my small comparison.
> Lately I ordered a DAC for my brother. As he is on a budget he wanted something cheap, to that date he was using just headphone out of his laptop so anything will be an upgrade for him.
> I ordered extremely well measuring dac that is pushed/hyped strongly over the internet (I don't want to tell brand and exact model, I can mention it in PM if somebody is really interested). *According to measurements that are published on some sites it is better than Mojo, at least on paper.* But this just shows that measurements are not indication on how device sounds - not in a straight line.
> 
> ...


You just watch out!
This place (head-fi) is full of _Experts_ who will tell you that you are wrong, that in triple blind, level matched , just before breakfast!,  both DAC's sound exactly the same, and you are imagining it.
For the record, I agree whole-heartedly.
Only thing is My Mojo has been the best portable DAC I have ever heard, but as a desktop DAC, I have heard better, though many swear by it.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

alxw0w said:


> So for all people that are wondering is Mojo still good option in 2020 (after couple of years after it was released), here is my small comparison.
> Lately I ordered a DAC for my brother. As he is on a budget he wanted something cheap, to that date he was using just headphone out of his laptop so anything will be an upgrade for him.
> I ordered extremely well measuring dac that is pushed/hyped strongly over the internet (I don't want to tell brand and exact model, I can mention it in PM if somebody is really interested). *According to measurements that are published on some sites it is better than Mojo, at least on paper.* But this just shows that measurements are not indication on how device sounds - not in a straight line.
> 
> ...


Please post the name of the DAC.    It is not useful to read a review of a product when that product is not disclosed.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Dec 15, 2020)

Has anyone done a comparison of the Chord Mojo against various DAPs?    I am interested in parametric EQ and many DAPs have it.   I am considering the iBasso DX160.   It's $399, so in the same price bracket as the Mojo.    It supports MQA and Tidal, has parametric EQ (6 band) and can act like a Mojo/Poly to get rid of USB which dramatically improves sound quality.   It also supports balanced output and line out with SPDIF Coax support.   It has a lot of features but want to know how it sounds relative to the Chord Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

alxw0w said:


> So for all people that are wondering is Mojo still good option in 2020 (after couple of years after it was released), here is my small comparison.
> Lately I ordered a DAC for my brother. As he is on a budget he wanted something cheap, to that date he was using just headphone out of his laptop so anything will be an upgrade for him.
> I ordered extremely well measuring dac that is pushed/hyped strongly over the internet (I don't want to tell brand and exact model, I can mention it in PM if somebody is really interested). *According to measurements that are published on some sites it is better than Mojo, at least on paper.* But this just shows that measurements are not indication on how device sounds - not in a straight line.
> 
> ...


@Rob Watts often used the analogy that if you look at an object, then let your eyes go out of focus, the object looks blurred and wider, plus the depth of field gets less. Some people just love listening to blurred music.


----------



## Uniquexme (Dec 18, 2020)

Wonder if anyone has success connecting iPad Pro with Type-C to Chord Mojo using just a single cable? I managed to get it connected via Type-C Hub and the another USB-A to Micro-USB but its not really that portable. I wonder if a single Type-C to Micro-USB OTG cable would work instead? By OTG does it mean it need to have some sort of chip within the cable itself? Saw a lot of these cables online shops but wasn’t sure if they will work (Some are dirt cheap say works only on certain android phones, some for DJI drones). I also bought a Type-C to Micro-USB adaptor and use a Micro-USB at both ends (that comes with Chord Accessories Cable Pack) but it doesn’t work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billyak

Has anyone ever experienced their mojo not being able to play the highest bitrates? 

I have installed the latest windows 10 drivers when connected to my laptop but I also have roon Rock running Linux on an Intel nuc (no drivers needed) and when I upsample anything above 384khz the mojo can't handle it. 

The sound goes all warbled and the pitch is very modulated with constant static in the right channel.


----------



## Kentajalli

Billyak said:


> Has anyone ever experienced their mojo not being able to play the highest bitrates?
> 
> I have installed the latest windows 10 drivers when connected to my laptop but I also have roon Rock running Linux on an Intel nuc (no drivers needed) and when I upsample anything above 384khz the mojo can't handle it.
> 
> The sound goes all warbled and the pitch is very modulated with constant static in the right channel.


Rob watts recommended not to upsample.
All Rob Watts dacs , upsample . this is in fact where their pride and achievement is, as they (Mojo included) upsample in a unique way, with finece , in an artful way .
so any software upsampling cuts into that.
you paid extra for Mojo to do this, using a a separate software to upsample, I'd cheating yourself.


----------



## Billyak

Kentajalli said:


> Rob watts recommended not to upsample.
> All Rob Watts dacs , upsample . this is in fact where their pride and achievement is, as they (Mojo included) upsample in a unique way, with finece , in an artful way .
> so any software upsampling cuts into that.
> you paid extra for Mojo to do this, using a a separate software to upsample, I'd cheating yourself.



Thanks. I appreciate all that but I have also paid for the DAC to work all the way up to 768khz sample rate which it is not doing. 

I was just wondering if there is something I have missed or if anyone else has encountered this problem.


----------



## miketlse

Billyak said:


> I was just wondering if there is something I have missed?


The short answer is yes.
Are you using usb or coax? coax only works up to 384 kHz.

Mojo upsamples internally https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12869423 so you can use 44.1 kHz as your source, without causing problems.
By chasing the goal of using your source to upscale to 768 kHz, you are bypassing the superior upscaling inside the Mojo.


----------



## bikutoru

Billyak said:


> Thanks. I appreciate all that but I have also paid for the DAC to work all the way up to 768khz sample rate which it is not doing.
> 
> I was just wondering if there is something I have missed or if anyone else has encountered this problem.


If I send it 768 kHz, it will play at 768 kHz, this rate is available only over USB. There is no recordings, that I know of, at that rate. So it is only if I upsample some other rate to 768 kHz, on my computer. As it has been stated here many many times, it is a useless pursuit. For the best quality, one must send an original rate to any of Chord DACs, it will know how get the best sound out without us doing anything.


----------



## Billyak

miketlse said:


> The short answer is yes.
> Are you using usb or coax? coax only works up to 384 kHz.
> 
> Mojo upsamples internally https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12869423 so you can use 44.1 kHz as your source, without causing problems.
> By chasing the goal of using your source to upscale to 768 kHz, you are bypassing the superior upscaling inside the Mojo.



Yes I am using USB. I just want to experiment with different sample rates, I am by no means saying the chord upsampling is not the best sound. I am just concerned I may have a faulty unit or something.


----------



## Billyak

bikutoru said:


> If I send it 768 kHz, it will play at 768 kHz, this rate is available only over USB. There is no recordings, that I know of, at that rate. So it is only if I upsample some other rate to 768 kHz, on my computer. As it has been stated here many many times, it is a useless pursuit. For the best quality, one must send an original rate to any of Chord DACs, it will know how get the best sound out without us doing anything.



I must have a faulty unit then. Mine will not play a 768 over usb


----------



## damdl

Billyak said:


> I must have a faulty unit then. Mine will not play a 768 over usb



I'm not an expert by any means but this sounds more of a driver problem than the Mojo itself. Have you tried with other OS? Linux and macOS are driverless so that may solve your problem... Upsampling software is definitely not the way to go, I would say it's the equivalent of asking your computer to process data but sending the result already.


----------



## bikutoru

Billyak said:


> I must have a faulty unit then. Mine will not play a 768 over usb


Show us how you upsample, what software/setting do you use on your files before it goes to Mojo.


----------



## miketlse

Billyak said:


> I must have a faulty unit then. Mine will not play a 768 over usb


It is far more likely to be because of your pc or roon settings.
You can always email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and ask their advice.


----------



## Billyak

damdl said:


> I'm not an expert by any means but this sounds more of a driver problem than the Mojo itself. Have you tried with other OS? Linux and macOS are driverless so that may solve your problem... Upsampling software is definitely not the way to go, I would say it's the equivalent of asking your computer to process data but sending the result already.



I have tried with windows 10 after installing the chord mojo windows 10 1.05 asio drivers.

I have also tried usb directly from a Linux based intel nuc.


----------



## Billyak

bikutoru said:


> Show us how you upsample, what software/setting do you use on your files before it goes to Mojo.


----------



## bikutoru (Dec 19, 2020)

Can you show setting under Roon->Preferences->Audio->Mojo->Advanced Settings. This is what I see when my Audio->Mojo is selected there:


Upsampling in ROON with "Sample Rate Conversion" set to "Max PCM Rate":

Your settings look similar to mine, what makes you say that it is not doing it?
If when you play the power orb on Mojo changing the color to corresponding rate, it is working. Are you saying it is always red for 44.4 rate?


----------



## Billyak

bikutoru said:


> Can you show setting under Roon->Preferences->Audio->Mojo->Advanced Settings. This is what I see when my Audio->Mojo is selected there:
> 
> 
> Upsampling in ROON with "Sample Rate Conversion" set to "Max PCM Rate":
> ...


Yes set to max pcm rate. Marble turns the correct colour for what sample rate it is trying to play. 768 or 702 sample rates have the audible issues mentioned earlier.


----------



## Billyak

Also just as a note this is not my first DAC that I have used upsampling with. This is just the first dacvi have had an issue with.


----------



## bikutoru

I assume you tried to remove the driver, reboot, reinstall. I don't have access to Windows at the moment, but there might be driver level setting. I hope it is selected properly, there are discussions about windows drivers, here is one: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2324#post-13924794.

The sound artifact you described usually means that there is mismatch between what you are sending from Roon and a driver. I can recreate it by setting lower setting for my system audio and then send it higher rate from Roon. The sound artifact you are hearing is rate mismatch somewhere.
You are not the first person to have these problems, but I do not think it is a hardware problem.


----------



## Billyak

bikutoru said:


> I assume you tried to remove the driver, reboot, reinstall. I don't have access to Windows at the moment, but there might be driver level setting. I hope it is selected properly, there are discussions about windows drivers, here is one: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2324#post-13924794.
> 
> The sound artifact you described usually means that there is mismatch between what you are sending from Roon and a driver. I can recreate it by setting lower setting for my system audio and then send it higher rate from Roon. The sound artifact you are hearing is rate mismatch somewhere.
> You are not the first person to have these problems, but I do not think it is a hardware problem.



Yes I have tried reinstalling drivers etc.

The only thing I am thinking it might not be driver related is because it is happening on a linux set up also that does not require drivers?


----------



## Julius Decimus (Dec 20, 2020)

Billyak said:


> Yes I have tried reinstalling drivers etc.


Does this happen right away when you try play 768khz, or everything is fine for 10-15min and then it happens ?

Edit
Or meybe when switching songs even ? For example you play a whole album, it goes well up to 3-4 song and at the point when switching between the two the distortion in sound you described appears ?


----------



## Billyak

Julius Decimus said:


> Does this happen right away when you try play 768khz, or everything is fine for 10-15min and then it happens ?
> 
> Edit
> Or meybe when switching songs even ? For example you play a whole album, it goes well up to 3-4 song and at the point when switching between the two the distortion in sound you described appears ?


Straight away from the 1st second.


----------



## bikutoru

Billyak said:


> Straight away from the 1st second.


384 kHz and lower, everything works? We are talking usb only.
Have you tried another program, not Roon, and selecting higher rate, driver level on Windows


----------



## Billyak

bikutoru said:


> 384 kHz and lower, everything works? We are talking usb only.
> Have you tried another program, not Roon, and selecting higher rate, driver level on Windows



Yes anything over 504khz it seems. So 704 or 768 khz causes the issues. 

Yes I have used other programs that offer the same issue.


----------



## damdl

Hello, I was searching around in the tread but I'm still confused about this... So, from what I've read (from this thread and also manuals, etc.) the Mojo does not "support" MQA, I put some big "" there because for what I've known, heard, and because of the way the Mojo works, it's not like it needs to support it. Now, my question goes referring to this option on Tidal:





Okay so I've read that it's better to leave "on" since by doing that you are not pre-processing the source, I just tried it out and I feel like the sound is fuller and overall better, but I'm wondering... If the Mojo, at least officially, doesn't support MQA how do this works? shouldn't it crash since you are passing through a format that it simply doesn't support? and also... I started wondering that maybe I'm been fooled by Tidal because I started seeing that some of the albums that played at 96khz now went down to 48khz... but then again... I can't stop listening and thinking this sounds better! not like crazy differences but noticeable.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

You turn it off if you don't have an MQA DAC.


----------



## damdl

gimmeheadroom said:


> You turn it off if you don't have an MQA DAC.


I mean yes! that's the obvious answer but then how's it still processing the music? and, I mean maybe this is a placebo effect but It does seem like it sounds better... the sound improvement it's debatable but my curiosity goes into how is it possible that the Mojo still processes the source even though it's advertised as a non-MQA DAC?


----------



## tjw321

damdl said:


> I mean yes! that's the obvious answer but then how's it still processing the music? and, I mean maybe this is a placebo effect but It does seem like it sounds better... the sound improvement it's debatable but my curiosity goes into how is it possible that the Mojo still processes the source even though it's advertised as a non-MQA DAC?


MQA files are 24 bit flac files where the last 8 bits contain the MQA information. So, playing them as normal flacs gives you 16 bits of actual music, and 8 bits of noise. The noise is 16 bits down so should be close to inaudible...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

damdl said:


> I mean yes! that's the obvious answer but then how's it still processing the music? and, I mean maybe this is a placebo effect but It does seem like it sounds better... the sound improvement it's debatable but my curiosity goes into how is it possible that the Mojo still processes the source even though it's advertised as a non-MQA DAC?


Because MQA files are wrapped in FLAC and can play on non-MQA equipment. If you use Tidal's apps, the software will do the first unfold and send your non-MQA DAC a higher resolution bitstream. If you have an MQA DAC and you turn on passthrough MQA then your DAC will unfold based on how well it supports MQA.

If not for these two things then you would have to have an MQA DAC to play Tidal Masters.


----------



## damdl

oooh! I see! So yeah I guess the improvement was just pure placebo, haha, thank you so much for the information!


----------



## bikutoru

Billyak said:


> 504khz


Where is this rate coming from? It isn't multiple of anything playable by anything, I start doubting your questions.
I'm out of ideas, since I'm not familiar which your system or how you go about it. Last one thing is to make sure you are using a proper driver for your version of Windows - https://chordmojo.com/support/#driver, 7 for 7, 10 for 10, not 504 or something else.


----------



## Billyak

bikutoru said:


> Where is this rate coming from? It isn't multiple of anything playable by anything, I start doubting your questions.
> I'm out of ideas, since I'm not familiar which your system or how you go about it. Last one thing is to make sure you are using a proper driver for your version of Windows - https://chordmojo.com/support/#driver, 7 for 7, 10 for 10, not 504 or something else.


Apologies I meant 512k,  anything over 512k is causing the issue.

I have the latest and correct drivers installed.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Billyak said:


> Apologies I meant 512k,  anything over 512k is causing the issue.
> 
> I have the latest and correct drivers installed.


Where are you getting 512 DSD? And what are you playing them on?


----------



## bikutoru (Dec 20, 2020)

Billyak said:


> Apologies I meant 512k,  anything over 512k is causing the issue.
> 
> I have the latest and correct drivers installed.


512k is not supported by Mojo or any Dacs that I know of.
Is this 512, which is also a weird rate, play on anything at all? How do you know it is a real music file? If it does, Is there a way to make a small section(few seconds) of it and share, so I, or anybody else can try.
Mojo rates chart:


----------



## gimmeheadroom

bikutoru said:


> 512k is not supported by Mojo or any Dacs that I know of.
> Is this 512, which is also a weird rate, play on anything at all? How do you know it is a real music file? If it does, Is there a way to make a small section(few seconds) of it and share, so I, or anybody else can try.
> Mojo rates chart:


They do support DSD512, hence my question. Unfortunately the bouncing lights just show white (not really white on mine but pinkish white) for DSD regardless of bit rate.

There is very, very little DSD above DSD64 available though.


----------



## Billyak

Guys im going to leave this here.  Thanks to everyone who offered to help and provided troubleshooting help.

I thought this issue may have come up before knowing a lot of people use the mojo with roon.  And it is strange that it is only happening to me with both my windows laptop using roon via usb and with my linux based intel nuc via usb.

I am going to contact chord to see if they can assist.


----------



## captblaze

gimmeheadroom said:


> They do support DSD512, hence my question. Unfortunately the bouncing lights just show white (not really white on mine but pinkish white) for DSD regardless of bit rate.
> 
> There is very, very little DSD above DSD64 available though.


mojo is showing DSD as 352k in that instance. if you extract a DSD64 .dsf it comes out as a 352k PCM file (unless you extract to a different resolution)


----------



## bikutoru (Dec 20, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> They do support DSD512, hence my question. Unfortunately the bouncing lights just show white (not really white on mine but pinkish white) for DSD regardless of bit rate.
> 
> There is very, very little DSD above DSD64 available though.


Yes, that's DSD512, which is 22.5792 MHz, not 512k.
I think during DSD playback the white color comes as pinkish because the optical red light signal bleeds in.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

captblaze said:


> mojo is showing DSD as 352k in that instance. if you extract a DSD64 .dsf it comes out as a 352k PCM file (unless you extract to a different resolution)


I have no idea what that means. The Mojo plays DSD as DSD. There is no need to convert them to PCM.


----------



## captblaze

gimmeheadroom said:


> I have no idea what that means. The Mojo plays DSD as DSD. There is no need to convert them to PCM.



it means it is reading the DSD file as a 352k PCM and displaying the color for 352


----------



## damdl

damdl said:


> oooh! I see! So yeah I guess the improvement was just pure placebo, haha, thank you so much for the information!



Hey guys! just found more about this in the Hugo 2 thread, maybe it's not a "placebo effect" as I thought! Honestly, I'm not a guru in the matter but it's definitely super interesting...


----------



## gimmeheadroom

The Mojo reads DSD as DSD and PCM as PCM. I don't know what you mean by



captblaze said:


> it means it is reading the DSD file as a 352k PCM and displaying the color for 352



If some app is transcoding DSD to PCM then fine, but if so that has nothing to do with the Mojo. The Mojo can play native DSD and when it does the DSD light color illuminates, not the one for some random PCM data rate.


----------



## captblaze

gimmeheadroom said:


> The Mojo reads DSD as DSD and PCM as PCM. I don't know what you mean by
> 
> 
> 
> If some app is transcoding DSD to PCM then fine, but if so that has nothing to do with the Mojo. The Mojo can play native DSD and when it does the DSD light color illuminates, not the one for some random PCM data rate.



you are correct stating that Mojo can resolve DSD natively. My statement is in regard to what is being observed (pinkish purple color ball = 352k).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

captblaze said:


> you are correct stating that Mojo can resolve DSD natively. My statement is in regard to what is being observed (pinkish purple color ball = 352k).


Fair enough.

Anyway the OP lost interest so I guess we should too


----------



## Kentajalli

captblaze said:


> you are correct stating that Mojo can resolve DSD natively. My statement is in regard to what is being observed (pinkish purple color ball = 352k).


Just for information , Mojo transcodes DSD to PCM internally . it does accept DSD, but transcodes it, since the DAC side is PCM only.
think about it, if it didn't , volume control wouldn't work!


----------



## captblaze

Kentajalli said:


> Just for information , Mojo transcodes DSD to PCM internally . it does accept DSD, but transcodes it, since the DAC side is PCM only.
> think about it, if it didn't , volume control wouldn't work!



perhaps my terminology is a bit off, but if you read my posts I state that Mojo is showing (as in color of ball) DSD as a 352k PCM file.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Kentajalli said:


> Just for information , Mojo transcodes DSD to PCM internally . it does accept DSD, but transcodes it, since the DAC side is PCM only.
> think about it, if it didn't , volume control wouldn't work!


I hope @Rob Watts will clarify this point. I don't see why the volume control couldn't be on the  analog side.


----------



## Kentajalli

gimmeheadroom said:


> I hope @Rob Watts will clarify this point.


Where do you think I got it from?! 


gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't see why the volume control couldn't be on the  analog side.


It just isn't! 
Analogue volume controls are expensive to do right.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

If he explained this on the forum somewhere can you post a link? I'd like to understand it. Thank you.


----------



## Kentajalli

captblaze said:


> perhaps my terminology is a bit off, but if you read my posts I state that Mojo is showing (as in color of ball) DSD as a 352k PCM file.


Can you explain a bit more, how does Mojo show 352K PCM ?
Mojo only has coloured (UGLY) balls, did you see that somewhere on your player?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

The box has a color chart on it that shows what colors to expect for various PCM sample rates. A copy of the doc is downloadable on the Chord site.

But I must say, either I'm colorblind or the colors don't really match what the box shows very well.

http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Mojo-Manual-28072016.pdf


----------



## miketlse

gimmeheadroom said:


> If he explained this on the forum somewhere can you post a link? I'd like to understand it. Thank you.


For a start, analog volume control would remove the functionality to digitally set line-out mode.
Also:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12274209
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-hugo.702787/post-10651303
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-13030578
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-qutest-dac-official-thread.869417/post-14035366
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/post-12465685


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Thanks, the last link especially. But I'm not sure we have a smoking gun that DSD is converted to PCM.


----------



## Kentajalli

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks, the last link especially. But I'm not sure we have a smoking gun that DSD is converted to PCM.


I am sure I have either heard him (watts) or read it.
At any rate, digital volume (or indeed EQ of any kind) can not be implemended natively on DSD (at least as yet).
DSD is simply a transport medium, made from PCM masters.


----------



## 118900

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks, the last link especially. But I'm not sure we have a smoking gun that DSD is converted to PCM.


The description specifically mentions that dsd is via dop

go to features it specifies it there


----------



## Kentajalli

juansan said:


> The description specifically mentions that dsd is via dop
> 
> go to features it specifies it there


Actually DoP is still original DSD, just re-packaged, so it is not converted to PCM (by the player).
On my Android phone and Neutron music player, both DoP and Native work for DSD into my Mojo.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Yeah it shows both native DSD and DoP on the features tab.


----------



## 118900 (Dec 21, 2020)

gimmeheadroom said:


> Yeah it shows both native DSD and DoP on the features tab.


“Both”? what exactly does it say on that tab? What does “DoP” stand for?


----------



## 118900 (Dec 21, 2020)

Kentajalli said:


> Actually DoP is still original DSD, just re-packaged, so it is not converted to PCM (by the player).
> On my Android phone and Neutron music player, both DoP and Native work for DSD into my Mojo.


Actually no, it’s not. DoP literally stands for “DSD over PCM”. Chord products convert DSD into PCM to then perform the d/a conversion. If you set your player to convert DSD to DoP then the file arrives to the Mojo as a PCM file but if you select direct DSD out the mojo will do that conversion itself. That is how it plays DSD files


----------



## Kentajalli (Dec 21, 2020)

juansan said:


> DoP stands for DSD over PCM


Just because there is the word _PCM _it does not mean it is transcoded to PCM.
DoP was developed because some devices could not get DSD to some DACs natively, so they repackaged the DSD data into something that resembled PCM so it could be transmitted. A special code is added to tell the DAC that it is actually DSD and not PCM - it was a work around for a problem that is vanishing fast.
Just Google it.
https://www.dcsltd.co.uk/support/what-is-dop-dsd-over-pcm/


----------



## 118900 (Dec 21, 2020)

Kentajalli said:


> Just because there is the word _PCM _it does not mean it is transcoded to PCM.
> DoP was developed because some devices could not get DSD to some DACs natively, so they repackaged the DSD data into something that resembled PCM so it could be transmitted. A special code is added to tell the DAC that it is actually DSD and not PCM - it was a work around for a problem that is vanishing fast.
> Just Google it.
> https://www.dcsltd.co.uk/support/what-is-dop-dsd-over-pcm/



I’ll just leave it


----------



## Billyak

This thread is full of some sassy ****ers haha.


----------



## 118900 (Dec 22, 2020)

Billyak said:


> This thread is full of some sassy ****ers haha.


What to say? When someone provides evidence to back up his theory and instead it backs up the exact opposite it’s just time to stop discussing and leave things be.


----------



## AlexCBSN

got a unit for 400 usd aprox (390) really well cared, first impressions:

theres a reason this dac is still relevant... it definitely has something, the organic sound signature, the headroom, this definitely can become easily my end game.

i paired it with my iphone using tidal, it works wonders, im totally impressed... funny detail... i own an xduoo xd05 and i have the bluetooth module... i shall call it: Molly... 

cant afford a 600usd poly unit right now, but the bluetooth with ldac and coaxial output from this is quite outstanding

will post more, though i have a bunch of questions like battery life, where to get a new battery, HAs anyone tried to put some EFI shielding on this in the insides? efi is quite evident (not as bad as with my ltp s1) TBH im stunned by the sound of this device, it impresses me so much, the bass on JVC FDX01... THIS THINGS HAD NO BASS!!! the headroom and the current output its impressive, i even regret ordering the e1da 9038 s3 susumu 3000 and the ddhifi tc44b for christmas... for on the go, those were my solutions, the mojo came to change my perspective of on the go audio


----------



## Rndm User (Dec 22, 2020)

Is the Mojo warmer or more neutral than the Sony TA-ZH1ES (or about the same)? Thanks


----------



## Kentajalli (Dec 23, 2020)

AlexCBSN said:


> ... funny detail... i own an xduoo xd05 and i have the bluetooth module... i shall call it: Molly...
> 
> cant afford a 600usd poly unit right now, but the bluetooth with ldac and coaxial output from this is quite outstanding


You maybe interested in this:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-05bl-pro-with-chord-mojo.24752/

BTW
did you mean RFI noise?
since the case is mafe from solid metal, it forms a "faraday cage", so it is shielded on the inside, the USB cable may pickup and carry some RFI - but I have never encountered any.
My DIY USB cable:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-gallery.71148/post-15939991
Perhaps my cheap Huawei phone, is better shielded than the rest!


----------



## miketlse

AlexCBSN said:


> HAs anyone tried to put some EFI shielding on this in the insides? efi is quite evident (not as bad as with my ltp s1)


Some phones (especially iPhones) were notorious for producing RFI.
I think @Rob Watts identified the root cause as one of the 2G signal pulses.
However the use of 2G has decreased a lot, since the Mojo launched, so it is now much rarer to hear the issue of RFI raised.

I don't remember reading about any owners lining their cases with shielding, but @psikey did have success by placing a thin sheet of soft iron inside his protective case.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12591852


----------



## 118900

AlexCBSN said:


> got a unit for 400 usd aprox (390) really well cared, first impressions:
> 
> theres a reason this dac is still relevant... it definitely has something, the organic sound signature, the headroom, this definitely can become easily my end game.
> 
> ...


What are the effects of the RFI you are hearing?


----------



## AlexCBSN

Kentajalli said:


> You maybe interested in this:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-05bl-pro-with-chord-mojo.24752/
> 
> BTW
> ...


yeah, i plugged in the bluetooth attachment, i would like to do the whole mod like you did, but with lock down i cannot source cable nor want to test my luck unless i have a second bluetooth unit (which im going to order) 

I'll be posting but seriously with the bl05 this thing is a steal.


miketlse said:


> Some phones (especially iPhones) were notorious for producing RFI.
> I think @Rob Watts identified the root cause as one of the 2G signal pulses.
> However the use of 2G has decreased a lot, since the Mojo launched, so it is now much rarer to hear the issue of RFI raised.
> 
> ...


I'll check it out, yeah i have an iphone x and its not exactly quiet, my ltp s1 was unbearable at the beggining, ill check out the iron piece.



juansan said:


> What are the effects of the RFI you are hearing?



Just interference noise, random cracklings and white noise but only when im not playing music or in between tracks.


Man, i cant put this thing down, even my beloved wm1a is looking at me like "so... are we like... hanging out or something...? whodat? WHOS THAT!?? What ya doing yo!? morning coffee time is supposed to be our time!!"


----------



## captblaze

AlexCBSN said:


> Man, i cant put this thing down, even my beloved wm1a is looking at me like "so... are we like... hanging out or something...? whodat? WHOS THAT!?? What ya doing yo!? morning coffee time is supposed to be our time!!"



Let your 1A know you will be back. I own both and each can do something the other doesn’t and end up complementing each other


----------



## miketlse

AlexCBSN said:


> Just interference noise, random cracklings and white noise but only when im not playing music or in between tracks.


For that you can also try adding a clip-on ferrite choke to your usb cable. The chokes are cheap, so can be worth experimenting with.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I'll be putting my Mojo up for sale in the next week or two. Perfect condition other than the battery is pretty much dead.


----------



## Kentajalli

miketlse said:


> Some phones (especially iPhones) were notorious for producing RFI.
> I think @Rob Watts identified the root cause as one of the 2G signal pulses.
> However the use of 2G has decreased a lot, since the Mojo launched, so it is now much rarer to hear the issue of RFI raised.
> 
> ...


For the life in me, I can not understand why on earth would anyone want to strap their DACs to their phones??
It is so impractical!
A longer cable has the following advantages:
- can keep the phone in one pocket, and the DAC in another.
- Can take the phone out and choose tracks or your email while on a longer lead
- keeps the DAC away from the phone and RFI
- Perhaps not on a Mojo or similar chunky DACs but on smaller ones, the DAC can be clipped on your shirt or coat.

A short cable has too many disadvantages, one of which is the RFI and no advantages, so why on earth?
did I mention it is ugly too ...


----------



## AlexCBSN

Mmmm will try this over the weekend


----------



## miketlse

Kentajalli said:


> For the life in me, I can not understand why on earth would anyone want to strap their DACs to their phones??
> It is so impractical!
> A longer cable has the following advantages:
> - can keep the phone in one pocket, and the DAC in another.
> ...


Remember that Mojo will have been designed in 2014 or earlier, and all of us wHo joined the thread in the early days, started with phones and cables. But such phones were 'of their era' and most owners seemed to migrate to using a wired dap or phone or streamer using wifi as a source.


----------



## Kentajalli

miketlse said:


> Remember that Mojo will have been designed in 2014 or earlier, and all of us wHo joined the thread in the early days, started with phones and cables. But such phones were 'of their era' and most owners seemed to migrate to using a wired dap or phone or streamer using wifi as a source.


Be it a DAP or a phone, once you use a wired DAC, my observation is the same.
I actually do not see any point in a DAP being connected to a wired DAC also!
Any cheap second hand Android phone with a large SD card, and a software player will do the same job or better.
Will cost less, looks better too.
just don't put a sum card in!


----------



## dontfeedphils

Kentajalli said:


> Be it a DAP or a phone, once you use a wired DAC, my observation is the same.
> I actually do not see any point in a DAP being connected to a wired DAC also!
> Any cheap second hand Android phone with a large SD card, and a software player will do the same job or better.
> Will cost less, looks better too.
> just don't put a sum card in!



Just because you don't understand doesn't mean it's pointless.


----------



## 118900 (Dec 25, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Kentajalli

dontfeedphils said:


> Just because you don't understand doesn't mean it's pointless.


it is X'mas , so I let you win.
merry Christmas .


----------



## Nikonkit

Hi, has anyone tried to use the Mojo to drive Sennheiser HD800S, when I tried I was surprised that the Mojo did a better job than the Hugo 1 sounding more open and airy or is it my old ears playing tricks on me


----------



## Flognuts (Dec 29, 2020)

I am wanting to know how much better the other CHORD stuff scales up?

I am so impressed with this mojo, but how good is the cutest paired with a good amp like the meier corda classic or the Chord Hugo 2 compared to the MOJO?

Thanks


----------



## Billyak

Nikonkit said:


> Hi, has anyone tried to use the Mojo to drive Sennheiser HD800S, when I tried I was surprised that the Mojo did a better job than the Hugo 1 sounding more open and airy or is it my old ears playing tricks on me



I have and I completely agree. It drives them very very well. A very good match imo. 

Will need to try the mojo with my hd650 next.


----------



## alekc

Billyak said:


> I have and I completely agree. It drives them very very well. A very good match imo.
> 
> Will need to try the mojo with my hd650 next.



You will probably like it than however when I have been testing HD600, HD650 and 660s the one that sounded the best to me was at the time... Ultrasone Pro 900i.


----------



## AlexCBSN

I’m in love with this dac... seriously, that’s why good stuff doesn’t need to renew it self every year with 3 other versions of the same thing like every dap in the last 2 years, seems like the one that comes out has already a new version coming within 3 months with something that they already planned from the very beginning. 

so, no foreseeable update coming from this makes me wonder: where can we get replacement batteries? Been searching around the internetsss butbetter ask here.Does anyone has the fidelizer mod? 300 bucks for 2.5 output and cleaner signal seems a bargain when you have this thing. I seriously can’t believe it could be any better.
Currently using em with imr pb2, seems this pair needs some serious power to scale the planar driver on em.


----------



## captblaze

AlexCBSN said:


> so, no foreseeable update coming from this makes me wonder: where can we get replacement batteries? Been searching around the internetsss butbetter ask here



got my replacement here

Chord Electronics Factory Replacement Battery for Chord Mojo | Audio Advice


----------



## Billyak

I am just waiting for a used poly to come up for a decent price in the UK now.


----------



## surfgeorge

Flognuts said:


> I am wanting to know how much better the other CHORD stuff scales up?
> 
> I am so impressed with this mojo, but how good is the cutest paired with a good amp like the meier corda classic or the Chord Hugo 2 compared to the MOJO?
> 
> Thanks



Mojo vs Hugo 2 impressions here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread.831345/post-15946054


----------



## miketlse

Billyak said:


> I am just waiting for a used poly to come up for a decent price in the UK now.


Also keep an eye open for any dealers selling the Mojopoly Christmas box, in the january sales.


----------



## jarnopp

Flognuts said:


> I am wanting to know how much better the other CHORD stuff scales up?
> 
> I am so impressed with this mojo, but how good is the cutest paired with a good amp like the meier corda classic or the Chord Hugo 2 compared to the MOJO?
> 
> Thanks


I reviewed the H2 when it went on prerelease tour in the US and preferred the tonality of the Mojo, though the Hugo was more transparent. The Qutest, which I have not heard, has essentially the Mojo output stage, so you should listed to both. It also depends on your needs. Your wallet will complain, but the TT2 is awesome for home use, and offers a lot of flexibility: it will drive any headphone, can drive efficient speakers directly, and can accept the mScaler input. But for portable, I prefer Mojo.


----------



## Mediahound (Dec 31, 2020)

Neil Young digs the Mojo. I wonder what other Chord gear he also has:






from: https://www.facebook.com/chordelectronics/photos/a.193269360773093/3098587453574588


----------



## Jupiterknight

Neil finally progressed from the Pono to the Mojo...


----------



## adeseaso

I've had a bit of a hiatus from fancy gear listening but felt it was time to relapse when the elusive good deal on my beloved HD600s manifested during the holidays. The used market provided an RME ADI-2 DAC and it sounds just like I remember it. Great by any rational metric yet somehow lifeless and unengaging. 

Last time around I did own the Mojo and Hugo along with the RME and I have such fond memories of the Mojo. It has that 'bite' to the timbre and little room details that I love about Chord Dacs and that sweet sweet Mojo tuning is something I've missed. I had to order a Mojo again and will hopefully get it tomorrow. It'll be fun to see if it's all that I remember it to be, charging woes be damned


----------



## mbj666

Hi all after a few recommendations/suggestions for headphones to short list that match well with the mojo 

Been deliberating on mobile setup for some time and having gone round the houses and then some have decided to hang up my ak300 dap and just use my samsung s10plus to feed a mojo via UAPP with ifi otg cable and aq cinnamon micro usb (sound wise am a dave dac owner so that ultimately swing me back to mojo from apossible ak sr25/kann alpha that I was considering) 

Headphone wise i have sennheiser iem 800 but want some proper cans, am tempted by sennheiser hd660s, but beyond that not sure where to go or trial would say top end budget would be £500 mark as will be limited testing via post from local dealer.

Appreciate other views


Thanks


----------



## alekc

mbj666 said:


> Headphone wise i have sennheiser iem 800 but want some proper cans, am tempted by sennheiser hd660s, but beyond that not sure where to go or trial would say top end budget would be £500 mark as will be limited testing via post from local dealer.



@mbj666 my first pick for full size cans for Mojo are either AudioQuest NightHawks or NigthOwls (it is hard to decide which is better, you have to listen to yourself but this could be problematic since most dealers are not carry them any longer, you still can buy new ones on ebay from time to time). Sennheiser hd660s isn't a bad choice either, but is far from AQ in my book. If you like 660s or 600 I would also try some of Ultrasone (900i Pro for example). Audeze LCD-1 are also doing fine, especially if you are looking for smaller can size (but keep in mind those are open so no listening in train or plane unfortunately).


----------



## Kentajalli

mbj666 said:


> Headphone wise i have sennheiser iem 800 but
> 
> Appreciate other views
> 
> ...


Having had the IE800, you must be accustomed to its sound by now, naturally you will compare any cans you buy to the IE800.
- from experience I know standard (un modified) IE800 have a boosted but very deep undistorted bass, it would be hard to match that in a can!
- IE800s also have a very extended and clean treble too, that is doable in a can, but it needs to be a good one.
- IE800s only flaw is their V shaped tone, if that is acceptable to you (wasn't to me, so I sold them) then you need something similar.
As to what can to buy, I don't know - but consider the above or you end up disliking one of them.


----------



## mbj666

hadn't thought of the IE800s wasn't convinced would be worth a £900 upgrade over what i have currently did look at the shure846s or Audeze LCD3i i think they are (£900 ones) 
but no idea how they sound and cannot demo unless you have any experience of those

cans i prefer the idea of as easier on my ears plus could also use them on my DAVE dac aswell


----------



## Kentajalli

mbj666 said:


> hadn't thought of the IE800s wasn't convinced would be worth a £900 upgrade over what i have currently did look at the shure846s or Audeze LCD3i i think they are (£900 ones)
> but no idea how they sound and cannot demo unless you have any experience of those
> 
> cans i prefer the idea of as easier on my ears plus could also use them on my DAVE dac aswell


I was talking about IE800 in plural (i.e. IE800s) - not the newer IE800S , I don't know them!
But if Sennheiser have fixed the V shaped response and lengthen the Y cable, then it would be at the top of my wish list.
Such a wonderful sounding earphones, let down by monkeys who put it together.


----------



## mbj666

Kentajalli said:


> I was talking about IE800 in plural (i.e. IE800s) - not the newer IE800S , I don't know them!
> But if Sennheiser have fixed the V shaped response and lengthen the Y cable, then it would be at the top of my wish list.
> Such a wonderful sounding earphones, let down by monkeys who put it together.



yes true the y cable is too short and they are a pain to keep in have to check the stock ear buds i found to have a fighting chance and get a cable clip to stop y cable pulling them down/out


----------



## vlach (Jan 5, 2021)

Can someone please recommend a list of music players for iMac, in particular i'm looking for a player that automatically displays the correct sample rate on the Mojo when switching file types.

Currently using the (free) Pine player, it sounds great and plays ALL formats, however i have to manually set the correct sample rate in the player settings and also in the Apple MIDI settings. Quite a pain.

Thank you.

Edit: Not willing to pay an arm and a leg for JRiver Media.


----------



## kumar402

vlach said:


> Can someone please recommend a list of music players for iMac, in particular i'm looking for a player that automatically displays the correct sample rate on the Mojo when switching file types.
> 
> Currently using the (free) Pine player, it sounds great and plays ALL formats, however i have to manually set the correct sample rate in the player settings and also in the Apple MIDI settings. Quite a pain.
> 
> ...


Audirvana is best for Mac


----------



## vlach

kumar402 said:


> Audirvana is best for Mac



I can't believe that $96 (lifetime license) separated me from total peace of mind and full enjoyment/functionality of my Mojo! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hey Guys 

Any recommendations on short optical cable to link my mojo to xduoo X10T? The in the box cable with Xduoo doesn't fit the mojo 

Thanks


----------



## kumar402

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Any recommendations on short optical cable to link my mojo to xduoo X10T? The in the box cable with Xduoo doesn't fit the mojo
> 
> Thanks


Doesn't Mojo use standard Optical output? Can you post pic of the cable you have on hand.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

it is just optical but headphone jack style connector on both ends , rather than the square block style that goes through the optical flap


----------



## adeseaso (Jan 7, 2021)

The Supra ZAC Mini works well between Mojo and X10T. Cheap, flexible and good quality. I think it's the same as the old Chord Optichord, I owned both and couldn't tell them apart in any way except from the paint job and the price.

The one you want is 3.5mm in the X10T end and regular square connector in the Mojo end.

Found an old pic of the setup.


----------



## Kentajalli

daniel_hokkaido said:


> it is just optical but headphone jack style connector on both ends , rather than the square block style that goes through the optical flap


Mojo takes standard square socket.


----------



## tjw321

daniel_hokkaido said:


> it is just optical but headphone jack style connector on both ends , rather than the square block style that goes through the optical flap


The jack style on is a *mini* toslink. The square block style is just a toslink. I use a toslink-toslink cable with a toslink to mini-toslink adaptor on one end when I use one in a similar circumstance..


----------



## kumar402

There are many toslink to mini toslink cable available on Amazon. If you already have normal toslink cable available then you can just buy an adapter


----------



## adeseaso

adeseaso said:


> Last time around I did own the Mojo and Hugo along with the RME and I have such fond memories of the Mojo. It has that 'bite' to the timbre and little room details that I love about Chord Dacs and that sweet sweet Mojo tuning is something I've missed. I had to order a Mojo again and will hopefully get it tomorrow. It'll be fun to see if it's all that I remember it to be, charging woes be damned



I've been listening for a few days now and the impressions are familiar. The Mojo has a lovely sound and to me a timbre that is more arresting but it's firmly behind the ADI-2 in overall sound quality. There's no way around its sound being small, distorted and lacking in detail in comparison.

This is with Audirvana over USB and the ADI-2 is definitely drawing some advantage from its excellent source agnostic USB implementation. There's an Allo Digione on the way to help the Mojo out, we'll see to which degree it can bridge the gap. I've never heard the Mojo with a source of that caliber (I don't think the X10T II could quite compete with a Digione) so it'll be interesting.


----------



## kumar402 (Jan 7, 2021)

adeseaso said:


> I've been listening for a few days now and the impressions are familiar. The Mojo has a lovely sound and to me a timbre that is more arresting but it's firmly behind the ADI-2 in overall sound quality. There's no way around its sound being small, distorted and lacking in detail in comparison.
> 
> This is with Audirvana over USB and the ADI-2 is definitely drawing some advantage from its excellent source agnostic USB implementation. There's an Allo Digione on the way to help the Mojo out, we'll see to which degree it can bridge the gap. I've never heard the Mojo with a source of that caliber (I don't think the X10T II could quite compete with a Digione) so it'll be interesting.


Well Allo Digione with LPS is an excellent source for any DAC
Only thing to keep in mind with Digione is to use clean power on HAT


----------



## dontfeedphils

kumar402 said:


> Well Allo Digione with LPS is an excellent source for any DAC



+1 IME the LPS makes the biggest difference when switching to an Allo streamer.


----------



## drmmr

Hey all, I’ve got a question that I can’t find an answer to through google but I assume it’s in this thread somewhere. If the Mojo has 2 aux outs, does that mean I could hook it up to 2 separate amps if I were to use it exclusively as a desktop DAC?


----------



## adeseaso

kumar402 said:


> Well Allo Digione with LPS is an excellent source for any DAC
> Only thing to keep in mind with Digione is to use clean power on HAT





dontfeedphils said:


> +1 IME the LPS makes the biggest difference when switching to an Allo streamer.



I've owned the Digione and S-Booster LPS in the past and agree it's an excellent solution. A regular powerbank worked really well too. And I still think the Digione is fantastic with just the standard wallwart.


----------



## damdl (Jan 7, 2021)

drmmr said:


> Hey all, I’ve got a question that I can’t find an answer to through google but I assume it’s in this thread somewhere. If the Mojo has 2 aux outs, does that mean I could hook it up to 2 separate amps if I were to use it exclusively as a desktop DAC?



you can. Turn on the mojo at line level (hold both volume spheres while turning it on), connect the amps to each of the 3.5mm outputs and you should be good to go... Just keep in mind that the signal will be fed to both amps all the time simultaneously


----------



## vlach

damdl said:


> you can. Turn on the mojo at line level (hold both volume spheres while turning it on), connect the amps to each of the 3.5mm outputs and you should be good to go... Just keep in mind that the signal will be fed to both amps all the time simultaneously



Don't do that with power amps, at line level output you will blow your speakers and ears!
It's fine if its an integrated amp with volume control.


----------



## drmmr

damdl said:


> you can. Turn on the mojo at line level (hold both volume spheres while turning it on), connect the amps to each of the 3.5mm outputs and you should be good to go... Just keep in mind that the signal will be fed to both amps all the time simultaneously


Perfect! Yeah I’d only have one on at a time, so that shouldn’t be an issue. Thanks!


----------



## damdl

drmmr said:


> Perfect! Yeah I’d only have one on at a time, so that shouldn’t be an issue. Thanks!





vlach said:


> Don't do that with power amps, at line level output you will blow your speakers and ears!
> It's fine if its an integrated amp with volume control.



This is a good point! watch out. Actually, what you can do is fiddle around with the volume levels at first... don't go straight in and line level, I have hooked up headphone amps and powered speakers so both have an integrated preamp so no harm no foul, but if you plug a power amp that goes to speakers you will blow up, literally haha.

When hooking up my headphone amp line level is okay but when connected to my powered speakers I have to go down from line-level because they are more sensitive. (around 10 taps down) otherwise, it distorts on high volumes.


----------



## kumar402

Line out of Mojo is quite hot at 3v so go down by 4 clicks to reach at 2v


----------



## musickid (Jan 8, 2021)

can you connect a third party powerbank or battery to extend past mojo's internal battery. basically getting more music on battery power whether at home or mobile?


----------



## jarnopp

musickid said:


> can you connect a third party powerbank or battery to extend past mojo's internal battery. basically getting more music on battery power whether at home or mobile?


Yes, this works well.


----------



## musickid (Jan 8, 2021)

how does it work and what type of powerbank etc. any advice much appreciated. i'm not looking for a charger but an external battery to keep mojo playing on battery power longer if that makes sense.


----------



## vlach

kumar402 said:


> Line out of Mojo is quite hot at 3v so go down by 4 clicks to reach at 2v





musickid said:


> how does it work and what type of powerbank etc. any advice much appreciated. i'm not looking for a charger but an external battery to keep mojo playing on battery power longer if that makes sense.



You just need a portable battery bank with 5V USB like the one in the attached photo. It works even if you remove the internal battery of the Mojo.


----------



## musickid (Jan 8, 2021)

does the powerbank just take over after the mojo battery is fully depleted or how does it work in practice. finally how many hours of useage do you get from a portable powerbank like the one in the picture. thanks mk.


----------



## jarnopp

musickid said:


> does the powerbank just take over after the mojo battery is fully depleted or how does it work in practice. finally how many hours of useage do you get from a portable powerbank like the one i the picture. thank mk.


This is the latest one I have purchased and is the largest you can bring on a flight: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JIWQPMW/

But any usb battery charger will work.  I believe it will charge/keep mojo charged while playing.  Depending on size, you should get multiple effective playing time/charges from them.


----------



## vlach

musickid said:


> does the powerbank just take over after the mojo battery is fully depleted or how does it work in practice. finally how many hours of useage do you get from a portable powerbank like the one in the picture. thanks mk.



If you keep the internal battery then the external battery will continuously charge the Mojo. Hours of usage will depend on the external battery pack you choose. I haven't tested the limits of mine since i use the Mojo in desktop mode w/o the internal battery but i wouldn't be surprised if it outlasted the Mojo's internal battery.


----------



## boodi

I've joined the club lately 
( quite impressed by the quality of the unit )


----------



## alekc

boodi said:


> I've joined the club lately
> ( quite impressed by the quality of the unit )



Indeed. Everytime I am switching back to Mojo from better desktop dacs I still love its sound and it makes me smile.


----------



## boodi

I came to try and find Chord Mojo after other portables of course.  https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/chord-electronics-mojo.21010/reviews#item-review-25086 bit casual review I just compiled ..


----------



## masterpfa

boodi said:


> I've joined the club lately
> ( quite impressed by the quality of the unit )


Welcome to the club


----------



## boodi

thank you  listening as I type .
With some eq via EQApo  (bass)  this little thing is quite the monster in the room


----------



## masterpfa

I have been listening for the last 4 hours only disturbed once by a phone call which I brought to a premature end to resume my listening

Currently have DSD version of Jazz at the Pawn shop playing.

I have had this for years but I still find myself turning around suddenly as I believe someone is behind me


----------



## boodi

I quite know Jazz At The Pownshop..sounds like right  time for revisiting it in an HiRes format


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hey Gents 

Had my mojo 3 years run usb from cheap and cheerful Hidiz AP60 ... changed to Xduoo X10T (digital out only) player via COAX and WOW! The reason I bought the Xduoo was for low noise as I found running the mojo from my macbook via Audirvana was massively better sounding than via the AP60 , especially now with my Z1Rs 

Some A-B testing vs USB from the Xduoo revealed that COAX noticeably improved power , texture and decay of bass, deepened the soundstage at least for mids and upper mids , as well as increased the attack of fast transients like stick impact for drums. 

I am really glad I first got the Xduoo and finally moved beyond USB too ... but now HAHA all I wanna do is now demo this setup with a HUGO2


----------



## musickid

then maybe add the mscaler to hugo 2?


----------



## 118900

musickid said:


> then maybe add the mscaler to hugo 2?


then move to HTT2....


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Yeah I think I need to add Chord Fan boy to my Sony fan boy credentials. I definitely struggle to love sound of other DACs at this stage ... only Hugo2 appears worth upgrade over Mojo. I tried Kann Alpha and was real disappointment (loose bass, no pop to the highs) ..can't wait to try the Hugo2 now with my xduoo and coax cable


----------



## dakanao

Does it bring a benefit to the Mojo’s sound if I tape off the ground pin on the USB cable? I taped the ground pin, and the Mojo still works perfectly without cutting out.

If this does bring sound improvement, in what way would it be? I also tried taping the 5v pin, but the Mojo stops working with that pin blocked.


----------



## boodi

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Yeah I think I need to add Chord Fan boy to my Sony fan boy credentials. I definitely struggle to love sound of other DACs at this stage ... only Hugo2 appears worth upgrade over Mojo. I tried Kann Alpha and was real disappointment (loose bass, no pop to the highs) ..can't wait to try the Hugo2 now with my xduoo and coax cable


would be nice to know if others  find like you of a different sound signature (bass presence) with COAX


----------



## alekc

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Yeah I think I need to add Chord Fan boy to my Sony fan boy credentials. I definitely struggle to love sound of other DACs at this stage ... only Hugo2 appears worth upgrade over Mojo. I tried Kann Alpha and was real disappointment (loose bass, no pop to the highs) ..can't wait to try the Hugo2 now with my xduoo and coax cable



Keep in mind that H2 has different sound signature than Mojo... considering that new H2 is around half of price of new TT2 I would also advise you to check out TT2 simultaneously with H2. Especialy since Mojo is truly mobile device (while some complain it is to heavy comparing to some other usb only dacs) H2 is rather transportable one (just like ifi micro line) and if you want to use it in desktop setup then battery is not needed.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

alekc said:


> Keep in mind that H2 has different sound signature than Mojo... considering that new H2 is around half of price of new TT2 I would also advise you to check out TT2 simultaneously with H2. Especialy since Mojo is truly mobile device (while some complain it is to heavy comparing to some other usb only dacs) H2 is rather transportable one (just like ifi micro line) and if you want to use it in desktop setup then battery is not needed.



Yes good points! I would actually keep the Mojo for on the move and get the hugo2 for home use between sofa and bedroom. I tried the Hugo2 with Hidiz AP60 and usb cable and yes the sound sig is different. Mojo was def less detailed but after 5-10seconds I found myself enjoying this more 'hifi' sound. So I will try the Hugo2 with coax and optical from my xduoo and see how I feel. I just find the Mojo soundstage too small for my liking. That was one aspect I enjoyed alot listening to the hugo2 before 

TT2 is out of my budget and use case for now anyways


----------



## adeseaso

daniel_hokkaido said:


> I just find the Mojo soundstage too small for my liking.



If on a budget I can thoroughly recommend the original Hugo. It's everything you like about the Mojo but produces a larger and more powerful sound with more detail. If you browse the Hugo thread around the dates where the Hugo 2 started shipping you'll see that not everyone thought the successor was a more enjoyable listen despite it being more resolving.


----------



## miketlse (Jan 12, 2021)

dakanao said:


> Does it bring a benefit to the Mojo’s sound if I tape off the ground pin on the USB cable? I taped the ground pin, and the Mojo still works perfectly without cutting out.
> 
> If this does bring sound improvement, in what way would it be? I also tried taping the 5v pin, but the Mojo stops working with that pin blocked.


The 5V on the VBUS pin is used by the Mojo to detect that the usb cable is live and being used for music data. If the 5V is removed, the usb input port will auto switch-off.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/post-15551150


----------



## dakanao

miketlse said:


> The 5V on the VBUS pin is used by the Mojo to detect that the usb cable is live and being used for music data. If the 5V is removed, the usb input port will switch auto switch-off.


And the ground pin? Will it make an improvement if that pin is taped? Because I have it taped and it works perfectly.


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> And the ground pin? Will it make an improvement if that pin is taped? Because I have it taped and it works perfectly.


I don't remember ever reading anything about the ground pin - it is normally the 5V pin that gets mentioned by @Rob Watts .
If you do a search using 'VBUS' and 'everywhere' and posted by Rob, you will find several posts, but mainly relating to the desktop dacs - those use the 5V to power galvanic isolation of the usb input. The Mojo is a mobile product, and galvanic isolation would drain the battery too fast.

Rob has posted a lot of interesting design theory info, but finding it is dependent on knowing or guessing the correct search terms.


----------



## arjuna93

WCDchee said:


> I don't know what the exact reason is, it might be the reclocking, or it might be the cleaner power, but the W4s recovery with a linear power supply does amazing things for my Hugo and mojo, everything is taken up a few notches, resolution, transparency, depth, you name it. All of a sudden the instruments and voices come to life, having a solid physical presence, Super focused pinpoint imaging and an incredible sense of space and depth, width and height.



How does it compare to Hugo with USB input?


----------



## adeseaso

arjuna93 said:


> How does it compare to Hugo with USB input?



I don't know if a Hugo is picking up more noise than a Mojo over USB but the result is in any case a lot more apparent with the Hugo's unforgiving filter. Listening to the Hugo out of my noisy desktop PC was uncomfortable to the point where I packed it up after a few days and put it in my drawer wondering what the fuss was about when I first bought it.

When I tried it with a clean source (DigiOne in this case) all of the harshness and graininess was traded for smoothness and depth and I have tried no setup that I enjoy more. 

The 2Qute in your signature has a better USB implementation with galvanic isolation.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 13, 2021)

I must be the lucky one.
My Mojo does not pickup any noise through USB.
All three inputs sound identical to me - I have Sennheiser IE800, UE900S and Q-Jays to listen with.
USB coming from my Huawei phone, through a DIY cable -   Phone >> USB Hub >> MicroSD card reader and >> Mojo.
I have fitted tiny ferrite cores at ends of the cable, but frankly even before I had no issues - mind you the cable is 750mm long, so it is not one of those 2 inch contraptions that keeps Mojo adjacent to the phone.
The same music coming from a battery operated laptop through coax, USB from phone and optical from media server/preamp - all sound identical.
Ask yourselves:
_Could it be your USB cable? and/or DAC sitting next to a noisy device?_
I wonder!


----------



## Prometeia

My guys I've just gotten a m1 Mac mini, and the mojo doesn't connect via usb??

First time using an Apple computer am I missing something??


----------



## damdl

Prometeia said:


> My guys I've just gotten a m1 Mac mini, and the mojo doesn't connect via usb??
> 
> First time using an Apple computer am I missing something??



It should work, macOS does not require a driver to be installed, what program are you using to listen to music?


----------



## vlach

Prometeia said:


> My guys I've just gotten a m1 Mac mini, and the mojo doesn't connect via usb??
> 
> First time using an Apple computer am I missing something??



Did you select the Mojo in the MIDI audio output settings?


----------



## adeseaso (Jan 13, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> I must be the lucky one. My Mojo does not pickup any noise through USB.



Sure it does, though your ferrite cores may help and smaller mobile usb sources should be less problematic than a computer. Rob has touched on the issue of the Mojo's RF noise sensitivity many times, for example in post #7158 in this thread;

_"You may say why can't you make it insensitive to it; well I go to silly lengths to RF filter and decouple, and use dual solid ground planes on the PCB, but you can't remove the problem. For Dave, Hugo TT and 2 Qute I have galvanic isolation, and this eliminates the problem (along with other SQ problems such as sound-stage depth). But I can't do this with portable devices, as it draws power from the phone."_

As an example of the effect there is a test here of a good streamer (Pro-Ject Stream Box S2 Ultra) where they happen to measure the jitter difference vs computer playback on the Mojo specifically. Measurement below and link here: https://www.hifinews.com/content/pro-ject-stream-box-s2-ultra-network-bridge-lab-report

A lot of mobile sources should be just fine but I think it's an issue to be aware of and where some fiddling and trial of higher quality sources can be justified.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 14, 2021)

adeseaso said:


> Sure it does, though your ferrite cores may help and smaller mobile usb sources should be less problematic than a computer. Rob has touched on the issue of the Mojo's RF noise sensitivity many times, for example in post #7158 in this thread;
> 
> _"You may say why can't you make it insensitive to it; well I go to silly lengths to RF filter and decouple, and use dual solid ground planes on the PCB, but you can't remove the problem. For Dave, Hugo TT and 2 Qute I have galvanic isolation, and this eliminates the problem (along with other SQ problems such as sound-stage depth). But I can't do this with portable devices, as it draws power from the phone."_
> 
> ...


Wow!
That computer is causing Mojo jitter to go up by a factor of 100 times or more - must be one hell of a noisy computer.
However, the other two players are pretty much the same, and jitter is at -145dB, which is some achievement.
I reckon an average portable player would be more similar to these lower rates of noise. Even at 10dB more (10 times more noise) - the figure is still at an astronomically low level of -135dB - which brings me to my argument, which is, no human can hear it !! let alone create bigger sound stage and more focused bass guitar.
The other inputs on Mojo are not that clean either - coax is also an electrical input , susceptible to RF noise.
Optical has got to go through two transformation to become optical at source and be decrypted at reception.
Since Mojo is not powered from USB input, the RFI from USB is limited, unless you have a super noisy device connected.
So YES , noise is everwhere but is it always a USB issue, or is it bad cabling or proximity to noise?
after all, the data pins on a USB are balanced, so it *needs ground wire*, (data+) and (data-) pins , the +5v pin simply switches to that input.
If any of those pins should have high impedance, the cable itself would act as an antenna, and then the ferrite cores may help.


----------



## boodi (Jan 14, 2021)

Kentajlet said:
			
		

> let alone create bigger sound stage and more focused bass guitar


exactly were you put your money in audio when you scale into hiend and exactly were piled dirtities in the signal disrupt the presentation i.e. bigger sound stage and more focued bass guitar


----------



## Kentajalli

boodi said:


> exactly were you put your money in audio when you scale into hiend and exactly were piled dirtities in the signal disrupt the presentation i.e. bigger sound stage and more focued bass guitar


You do realize that the graph above is only the "Jitter noise spectra" which contributes to only a small portion of the total noise.
Even at best case scenario, Mojo has a noise floor of about -110dB.


----------



## boodi (Jan 14, 2021)

sure
I'm not particularly advocate of choosing gears by measures , quite the opposite ( by ears ) , sorry it was just a casual comment about finding noises in expensive gears or the supposedly perceived audio effect of them..
the mojo is not that expensive too


----------



## sebek

Is the Mojo Chord suitable for intensive use of even 7-8 hours a day?

Does full recharge take 8 hours? I also read that the battery often dies after a year, is that true?

Are there emi and interference with smartphone use?

I can get a used one for a few months for € 250, alternatively I am considering above all Topping NX4 DSD and Lotoo Paw S1, which cost around € 140.

Compared to these two, would the Mojo be a big upgrade?


----------



## AlexCBSN

boodi said:


> sure
> I'm not particularly advocate of choosing gears by measures , quite the opposite ( by ears ) , sorry it was just a casual comment about finding noises in expensive gears or the supposedly perceived audio effect of them..
> the mojo is not that expensive too


About how you choose gear: same thing here, and IMO the mojo has a really well deserved spot in the hall of fame of audio.


----------



## AlexCBSN

sebek said:


> Is the Mojo Chord suitable for intensive use of even 7-8 hours a day?
> 
> Does full recharge take 8 hours? I also read that the battery often dies after a year, is that true?
> 
> ...


Haven’t tried the topping, but the mojo does sound way better than the ltp s1

imc I bought used for around 280 bucks, though battery life is quite crappy, im struggling to keep it up. I tried a battery supplier that was recommended here, though their answer was rather crappy “we don’t ship international” that was it. As a business owner whenever I get a response like that I imagine they must be swamped in sales and work, since for me every sale counts and every customer experience is valued


----------



## boodi (Jan 15, 2021)

@AlexCBSN it is the only portable unit that I had that I'd call hi-end or so ( in  life : as in my review I just listed the portables that I have now  ) . Or that have an hi-end kind of sound . Why? because such timbrical hi-fidelity on so many instruments ( is it orchestra or jazz or rock bands )  is a matter of carefully designed full units usually .
I didnt find it in portables until the Mojo.
It compares well with full units too imo , then it is also personal preference and headphones synergy : it doesn't pair  very well with warmly tuned or bassy cans -not as much as with neutral or brighter pairs - Just an example ,  my ears  , etc
Or the pace / prat is engaging and deep but not snappy-fast   ..to say, there are different  tastes and different headphones users will eventually  not seek timber fidelity on portability , but enjoy music on the go for other aspects ( i.e. ultra-portability  , wireless use ,  invadent bass slam , just to name some aspects ; that is why someone else will chose something else )


----------



## sebek

AlexCBSN said:


> Haven’t tried the topping, but the mojo does sound way better than the ltp s1
> 
> imc I bought used for around 280 bucks, though battery life is quite crappy, im struggling to keep it up. I tried a battery supplier that was recommended here, though their answer was rather crappy “we don’t ship international” that was it. As a business owner whenever I get a response like that I imagine they must be swamped in sales and work, since for me every sale counts and every customer experience is valued


How long does your battery last? So is it difficult to get a new one? Is only the original battery okay or are there other compatible ones?


----------



## Jupiterknight

On Aliexpress you can buy a battery for around $22 for the Mojo that works. I have tested it out!  Only problem is that it is only 1500 mAh, so it only gives around 4,5 hours of battery life!! But this battery is half the size of the original, so I believe it is possible to place two of them in the case and run them parallel (with the correct adapter or cable) and voltage would stay the same and the battery life will double to 8-9 hours. Similar to a new original battery.  The only company that I know of right now and that has an original battery in stock. Is here in the US, the Cable company and they charge around $70


----------



## miketlse

sebek said:


> Is the Mojo Chord suitable for intensive use of even 7-8 hours a day? - yes
> 
> Does full recharge take 8 hours? - yes
> 
> ...


----------



## sebek

@miketlse posts at the beginning of the thread are from 2015 and 2016 ... in my opinion there has been a marked increase in performance in recent years from cheaper dacs / amps ... but the problem wouldn't even be the cost of the Mojo , but having to stay behind a battery which, according to what I have read, takes hours and hours to fully recharge and often dies after a short time ...


----------



## miketlse

sebek said:


> @miketlse posts at the beginning of the thread are from 2015 and 2016 ... in my opinion there has been a marked increase in performance in recent years from cheaper dacs / amps ... but the problem wouldn't even be the cost of the Mojo , but having to stay behind a battery which, according to what I have read, takes hours and hours to fully recharge and often dies after a short time ...


Fair enough, it is your wallet and choice.


----------



## vlach

sebek said:


> @miketlse posts at the beginning of the thread are from 2015 and 2016 ... in my opinion there has been a marked increase in performance in recent years from cheaper dacs / amps ... but the problem wouldn't even be the cost of the Mojo , but having to stay behind a battery which, according to what I have read, takes hours and hours to fully recharge and often dies after a short time ...



Another option (though less convenient) is to remove the battery altogether and use an external battery pack with 5V USB output. This also alleviates the heat issue affecting the internal battery's life expectancy.


----------



## jarnopp

Jupiterknight said:


> On Aliexpress you can buy a battery for around $22 for the Mojo that works. I have tested it out!  Only problem is that it is only 1500 mAh, so it only gives around 4,5 hours of battery life!! But this battery is half the size of the original, so I believe it is possible to place two of them in the case and run them parallel (with the correct adapter or cable) and voltage would stay the same and the battery life will double to 8-9 hours. Similar to a new original battery.  The only company that I know of right now and that has an original battery in stock. Is here in the US, the Cable company and they charge around $70



$43
https://www.audioadvice.com/chord-electronics-factory-replacement-battery-for-chord-mojo.html


----------



## Jupiterknight

jarnopp said:


> $43
> https://www.audioadvice.com/chord-electronics-factory-replacement-battery-for-chord-mojo.html


Yes, a great price, if they have it in stock. Not so long ago I ordered from them, but they ended up refunding me because they were out of stock and didn't know when they would receive a new batch of batteries.  The Cable company just received a new batch of 20 batteries (<=19 left since I have one!) this week, but obviously at a higher price!


----------



## Kentajalli

vlach said:


> Another option (though less convenient) is to remove the battery altogether and use an external battery pack with 5V USB output. This also alleviates the heat issue affecting the internal battery's life expectancy.


I disagree.
I am aware many have done this, some even replaced the battery with super-capacitors .
Firstly, the battery does not die that quickly! many can tell you of over two years of everyday use, before battery starts to dwindle.
battery is an Li-ion type, just like the ones in mobile phones, and the lifespan is similar too.
the only issue is that Chord has neglected to offer a battery replacement at a reasonable cost.
Secondly, Mojo works on 7.4 volts, but usb power is 5 volts - Mojo does a DC.to.DC upscale to provide about 8 volts to recharge the battery. without a battery inside to absorb the noise from the upscaler , it gets into trouble. Also the battery provides a very low impedance power source, without it, the charging circuit is not up to the task - that's why using super-capacitors is a good compromise .
lastly, Mojo can operate and charge at the same time, which is a reasonable compromise to its slong charging  time.
Mine is over one year old, and I get a good 6-7 hours before I charge it, probably can manage another 30 minutes or hour, but I do not go that far.
remember, this type of battery has a longer life, if kept within 40% and 80% charge. so don't let it die, if you can help it.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Kentajalli said:


> I disagree.
> I am aware many have done this, some even replaced the battery with super-capacitors .
> Firstly, the battery does not die that quickly! many can tell you of over two years of everyday use, before battery starts to dwindle.
> battery is an Li-ion type, just like the ones in mobile phones, and the lifespan is similar too.
> ...


Great info!  My original Mojo battery from 2016.. was still performing well in 2021, albeit only 4-5 hours battery time left.  I rarely let it run completely out of charge. I just needed more battery life and was worried about Mojo batteries would eventually fade away from the market way before the Mojo! The new battery from Cable company that I installed.. gives me back the original 8-9 hours of battery life, just tested with various lossless/high res. files and ca. 60 impedance.   So I feel that rejuvenated another 4-5 years to my Mojo!


----------



## AlexCBSN

jarnopp said:


> $43
> https://www.audioadvice.com/chord-electronics-factory-replacement-battery-for-chord-mojo.html


Thanks man, they don’t ship international though, but within the us is fine, If they have it.

Any AliExpress links? I’ll check the cable company


----------



## jarnopp

AlexCBSN said:


> Thanks man, they don’t ship international though, but within the us is fine, If they have it.
> 
> Any AliExpress links? I’ll check the cable company


Moon Audio may ship internationally, but its $75 I think. You need to email them.


----------



## Jupiterknight

AlexCBSN said:


> Thanks man, they don’t ship international though, but within the us is fine, If they have it.
> 
> Any AliExpress links? I’ll check the cable company



Just search for Chord Mojo battery on AliExpress,  but again that is only the 1500 mAh battery. The Cable company ships international,  but probably not cheap.


----------



## vlach

Kentajalli said:


> I disagree.
> I am aware many have done this, some even replaced the battery with super-capacitors .
> Firstly, the battery does not die that quickly! many can tell you of over two years of everyday use, before battery starts to dwindle.
> battery is an Li-ion type, just like the ones in mobile phones, and the lifespan is similar too.
> ...



You disagree that i offer an alternative? I'm trying not to laugh but that's funny.


----------



## Kentajalli

vlach said:


> You disagree that i offer an alternative? I'm trying not to laugh but that's funny.


No, I disagree that removing the battery and using it without, is a valid option.
Nothing personal, it is just my opinion (disagreement) because of the reasons I provided.
I am of the general opinion that we are not clever enough to re-engineer this device.


----------



## adeseaso (Jan 15, 2021)

Speaking of not being clever enough to re-engineer the Mojo I would recommend a second thought before settling for less than OEM original spec batteries. I've had a laptop battery from a popular but not OEM brand fail and aggressively swell before blowing up once and had I not been at home and happened to have a bucket of sand at hand it could very realistically have started a fire.

To each their own but if the cheapest Ali Express battery costs me $10/year to run and the OEM article $50/year I'd personally still stick to the OEM. Only exception being if I saw myself as fit to judge the safety of the construction of the battery I'm buying. Most people don't have the necessary knowledge to do so.


----------



## vlach

Kentajalli said:


> No, I disagree that removing the battery and using it without, is a valid option.
> Nothing personal, it is just my opinion (disagreement) because of the reasons I provided.
> I am of the general opinion that we are not clever enough to re-engineer this device.



Well, it is a valid option for me and I'm sure it is for others as well. There are no absolutes.


----------



## Kentajalli

adeseaso said:


> Speaking of not being clever enough to re-engineer the Mojo I would recommend a second thought before settling for less than OEM original spec batteries. I've had a laptop battery from a popular but not OEM brand fail and aggressively swell before blowing up once and had I not been at home and happened to have a bucket of sand at hand it could very realistically have started a fire.
> 
> To each their own but if the cheapest Ali Express battery costs me $10/year to run and the OEM article $50/year I'd personally still stick to the OEM. Only exception being if I saw myself as fit to judge the safety of the construction of the battery I'm buying. Most people don't have the necessary knowledge to do so.


Absolutely !
the original battery is safe to 80 centigrade , 65 C constant operation.
I have looked, there are no 1650mAh - 80 C batteries that would fit.
Chord should release batteries in enough numbers.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

vlach said:


> Well, it is a valid option for me and I'm sure it is for others as well. There are no absolutes.



Removing the battery lowers performance. There's an explanation above somewhere.


----------



## Kentajalli

Kentajalli said:


> Absolutely !
> the original battery is safe to 80 centigrade , 65 C constant operation.
> I have looked, there are no 1650mAh - 80 C batteries that would fit.
> Chord should release batteries in enough numbers.


_*UPDATE:*_
I have started to replace a dead battery for a friend.
So I took the old one out to see what it is.
The battery dimensions are ( 64mm X 34mm X 14mm ) if anybody is interested - nothing bigger would fit!
It is 7.4V 1650mAh.
It is comprised of two flat Lipo batteries ( Model 653465G ).
Operating temperature     Charging:    0°C ~ 45°C     Discharging: -20°C ~60°C
Charging voltage is 8.4V.
The only heat sources are two large chips in the centre.
In case anyone was interested.


----------



## andrewfd

Does anyone have experience of Hiby R2 with Mojo?

I’d be loading my Apple Lossless CD collection, c. 230gb, 500 albums, 13000 songs onto a 515gb sd card. 

I might also stream Spotify to the Hiby R2 via Bluetooth from my Smartphone (not expecting HQ music that way). 

Does it work well with the Mojo via USB?

Does the Hiby OS and Smartphone App cope with large libraries and navigation etc?

Other suggestions for a DAP welcome but on a tight budget (less than £100/$100). 

FYI - Ideas I've already considered

- Ideally I'd love the Poly, but don't have the money.
- My smartphone doesn't have the capacity for 230gb of music. 
- Streaming over DNLA from a PC is very unstable (in my LAN)


----------



## surfgeorge

andrewfd said:


> Does anyone have experience of Hiby R2 with Mojo?
> 
> I’d be loading my Apple Lossless CD collection, c. 230gb, 500 albums, 13000 songs onto a 515gb sd card.
> 
> ...


I have been using the Hiby R3 with the Mojo for about 2 years and it works very well.
The R3 is designed for stacking wit( the Mojo, Hiby even sold a special coax cable, but the USB cable works better IMO. Cables from Shanling or FIIO work well for me. One limitation is that when directly stacked, the Mojo picks up RFI if the R3’s Wifi is switched on. Therefore I use the R3 mainly offline, and for streaming I connect to my smartphone.

I suppose that the R2 shares the same connection properties and should work, but if you can get an older R3 (non Pro) it might be A good option too. Pictures of my stack with DIY case:


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 16, 2021)

andrewfd said:


> Does anyone have experience of Hiby R2 with Mojo?
> 
> I’d be loading my Apple Lossless CD collection, c. 230gb, 500 albums, 13000 songs onto a 515gb sd card.
> 
> ...


Buy a used Android phone!
Put your microSD card inside, buy and install "Neutron Media player" for a few pounds.
That's it.
Neutron can playback and manage just about any audio file you throw at it, from MP3 to Flac to DSD.iso image files, wavepack ..... the lot.
You like audio processing, resampling, parametric equilizer, bit-perfect, DSD native ? ?  Neutron does it all.
Connect it to wifi, and you get all the streaming you want through the phone itself.
Keep it on airplane mode if you wish - no player you can buy to feed an outboard DAC, can be as flexible as a used phone.
Alternatively use your existing phone.


----------



## Moose246 (Jan 21, 2021)

@andrewfd  I have the HiBy R3Pro and can use it with Mojo.  It uses a USB-C to coax.  I imagine the other HiBy's would be the same.  I use a Cayin brand version that I had for an old player, but HiBy has their version.

https://us.amazon.com/Type-C-3-5mm-...YV8P/ref=dp_prsubs_3?pd_rd_i=B07JR2YV8P&psc=1


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 25, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> _*UPDATE:*_
> I have started to replace a dead battery for a friend.
> So I took the old one out to see what it is.
> The battery dimensions are ( 64mm X 34mm X 14mm ) if anybody is interested - nothing bigger would fit!
> ...


*2nd Update:*
Recently I asserted that : _we are not clever enough to re-engineer this device!_
I am about to tell you what I have done in stark contrast to that statement, just for fun and for the heck of it.
While I had the Mojo opened up, I thought I do something about the Heat management within Mojo.
So with the circuit board loose on a towel, I connect everything up to see from where the heat comes from.
While playing most of the heat comes from the two large chips in the centre (the system/input chip and the FPGA gate array)





*Warning first ; Be really carefull if you open it up, specially the click-buttons as their metal caps are only held in place with a tiny tape - I almost lost mine.*
These chips are stuck to the underside of the battery, so they heat up, they transfer their heat to the battery, which is not a good idea - specially that their centers are the hot spots, so they heat up two spots on one side of one of the batteries. I thought I do something about that.
Next I connected the charger, to get the thing really hot!
Incidentally, the battery remains cool as a cucumber discharging or charging, so none of the heat is due to the batteries.
While charging, the circuit components on the underside of the board near the charging socket get really hot! enough to burn your finger if you keep it on it more than a few seconds. These components are sitting in an airgap (about 1-3 mm) above the bottom shell. They were next on my list.



 


The cluster of components on the left and centre can get really hot while charging.

Also the underside of the board where the large hot chips from otherside sit, also get hot - next item on the list.
So I carefully located these hot sections, and stuck 1.5mm and 2.5mm heat conducting pads on the bottom shell. these pads are widely used for cooling in computer systems.
This would thermally bond the hot components to the bottom shell, fairly easy.

To take the heat from the two large chips on the top away from the battery and to the shell to dissipate out, needed more effort.
So I cut a strip of pure copper sheet (17mm X 100mm X 0.5mm thick) and bent it into this shape.



 



It is so shaped so it would touch the tops of the chips, but avoid anything else on the circuit, the end wings have thin thermal pads attached to them, because ultimately they would be touching the inside of the top shell to pass the heat on. The two black pieces of sponge would press the copper to the chips to make a good contact.
Thermal pads are attached to the chips (0.5mm thick), and the copper heatsink is inserted on the top shell.





Lastly, a tiny amount of heatsink compound is applied to the top shell contact areas with the bottom shell, and the shells are brought together gently.



 



The foam inserts on the strip cause the shells to sit apart a few mm's - as I tighten the screws gently and in sequence, the shell would close up, squeezing a little paste out. no worries, it cleans up easily with white spirit and tissue paper.
The strip of copper is now sitting with a small airgap to the battery, hopefully it is cooling the chips and conducting the heat to the outer shells.
*So what did it achieve?*
- Mojo is a few grams heavier, not by much, but you can tell!
- Within a minute of switching on, the entire case starts to get warm, much faster than before, it may even feel like it is warming more, but it is not.
- Charging and listening at the same time, causes the case to warm up really quickly, I take this as a good sign. It means the heat is getting out quickly so it can dissipate faster, causing the final temperature equilibrium to be a few degrees lower. *Provided you don't use a case, as it would nullify all this effort.
- *Wonderfully the *initial fizzing noise while charging is gone!* I assume the thermal pads stop the buzzing components from vibrating. Mojo just goes into charge mode without making any noise.
- The entire shell is at same temperature, no hot spots.
- As I write this it has been playing for 3 hours straight, it is just warm to touch - Just!
- I believe the battery lasts a little longer, but I have not actually tested this.

Well I had fun doing it.

BTW - this is my DIY interconnect from my phone to Mojo.



 

 


It is about 750mm long, has a tiny USB hub and a MicroSD card reader soldered in the middle, two small ferrite cores at ends. The MicroSD card is 512GB, it holds my music. The phone detects both the card and Mojo through the same cable. Cable is super flexible 3mm X 2mm.


----------



## Hooster

AlexCBSN said:


> Haven’t tried the topping, but the mojo does sound way better than the ltp s1
> 
> imc I bought used for around 280 bucks, though battery life is quite crappy, im struggling to keep it up. I tried a battery supplier that was recommended here, though their answer was rather crappy “we don’t ship international” that was it. As a business owner whenever I get a response like that I imagine they must be swamped in sales and work, since for me *every sale counts and every customer experience is valued*



This battery discussion seems to come up again and again. At the end of the day I don't see why Chord does not make it easy and economical for Mojo owners to replace their batteries. It would be a win win, better experience for the customers, better product support and they are not giving the batteries away for free.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Hooster said:


> This battery discussion seems to come up again and again. At the end of the day I don't see why Chord does not make it easy and economical for Mojo owners to replace their batteries. It would be a win win, better experience for the customers, better product support and they are not giving the batteries away for free.


Actually I was about to ask @Kentajalli  where did he got his from


----------



## Kentajalli

AlexCBSN said:


> Actually I was about to ask @Kentajalli  where did he got his from


From AudioAdvice for $43 each. They had two, I got them both.
They do not send to UK, so I had them sent to my daughter in California, and she sent them to me in UK.


----------



## Hooster

Kentajalli said:


> From *AudioAdvice* for $43 each. They had two, I got them both.
> *They do not send to UK*, so I had them sent to my daughter in California, and she sent them to me in UK.



Perhaps it is due to the fact that they sell Chord products and therefore have a relationship with Chord. Could it be that Chord would prefer that people in the UK took their their Mojo to a dealer and fork out the full price of having a dealer change the battery? Is it possible that Chord isn't being particularly helpful to their "valued" customers?


----------



## Kentajalli

Hooster said:


> Perhaps it is due to the fact that they sell Chord products and therefore have a relationship with Chord. Could it be that Chord would prefer that people in the UK took their their Mojo to a dealer and fork out the full price of having a dealer change the battery? Is it possible that Chord isn't being particularly helpful to their "valued" customers?


I would not past them.
However, Audio Advice does not ship internationally - period! any brand , anything, and they do free shipping, perhaps that is the reason.
I tried high and low to get my hands on suitable batteries, non exist - unless you settle for very low quality, low power shoe-ins.
A manufacturer in China, who lists the battery's original cell, would manufacture - but 3000 pieces min. order (you need two cells per battery).
I believe the original batteries are made by a US company called CPS, they did not even reply to my email.
It is pandemic after all - I didn't expect much.


----------



## surfgeorge

Kentajalli said:


> *2nd Update:*
> Recently I asserted that : _we are not clever enough to re-engineer this device!_
> I am about to tell you what I have done in stark contrast to that statement, just for fun and for the heck of it.
> While I had the Mojo opened up, I thought I do something about the Heat management within Mojo.
> ...



I really admire your courage and creativity, even ingenuity!
Well done! I hope Chord will learn from this and consider it in a Mojo 2  
PS: are there any instructions for the cable with the micro-SD card? Another clever solution...


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 26, 2021)

surfgeorge said:


> I really admire your courage and creativity, even ingenuity!
> Well done! I hope Chord will learn from this and consider it in a Mojo 2
> PS: are there any instructions for the cable with the micro-SD card? Another clever solution...


Thank you, I appreciate that.
Since last night I have been running the Mojo to see how long the battery lasts.
So far it has done about 8.5 hours  - still going, but the battery is flashing red, it surely lasts longer, next I test it to see how fast it charges up.
The current battery is about a year old.
Regarding the USB cable, see this
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-gallery.71148/post-15939991
It should explain how I did it - infact this is my second attempt. the issue is power usage!
SDcard readers tend to be power hungry, the phone is supplying the power. My first cable was drawing 100mA more than my current cable.
It is not much, but if you are on a train or a plane (fat chance these days), you probably get about 10 hours out of your phone instead of 15.
You need your phone when you land!!
just pushing the envelope - that's all.
BTW - my day job is working and repairing computers and laptops, which involves certain level of motherboard component level work, so to some degree I am used to it.

My first attempt:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/diy-cable-gallery.71148/post-15932742


----------



## 118900

4 more hours and my first (10 hour) charge will be complete and I too shall hear the dulcet tones of the mojo playing into my ears 😜


----------



## Dexter22

Anybody in India interested in getting one locally? A friend of mine has one for sale. Looking for 27k including a leather case which costs around 9k. He just sold his speakers and wants to sell his mojo too to get higher end speakers. DM me if interested.


----------



## 118900

Got to admit from a first 30 minute listen last night I was very very impressed. Clear similarities with the other chord Dacs I have or have had (H2 and HTT2) and going by memory and comparative notes quite close to the H2. Clearly better than my DFC which is admittedly cheaper and smaller so a different product.

really happy with it


----------



## Dexter22

juansan said:


> Got to admit from a first 30 minute listen last night I was very very impressed. Clear similarities with the other chord Dacs I have or have had (H2 and HTT2) and going by memory and comparative notes quite close to the H2. Clearly better than my DFC which is admittedly cheaper and smaller so a different product.
> 
> really happy with it


There is nothing better than mojo under 500. Period. The closest in terms of perfomance to me was a ifi audio black label which costs more than mojo yet sounded artificial in comparison. Nothing beats a mojo.


----------



## Kentajalli

Dexter22 said:


> There is nothing better than mojo under 500. Period. The closest in terms of perfomance to me was a ifi audio black label which costs more than mojo yet sounded artificial in comparison. Nothing beats a mojo.


Here is a challenge for you.
I require a device, with at least:
- one usb input
- not much bigger than Mojo
- one headphone out
- similar battery life or better
- up to $1500 !
- better sound even slightly.
And if you should struggle to come up with anything, it's OK - I couldn't either! still looking though . . .


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> Here is a challenge for you.
> I require a device, with at least:
> - one usb input
> - not much bigger than Mojo
> ...



You didn't say new.  So... Hugo 2 not brand new but mint condition. I bought mine for under $1500 and it's absolutely great on all counts (like new condition, long battery life, amazing sound).


----------



## Kentajalli

CaptainFantastic said:


> You didn't say new.  So... Hugo 2 not brand new but mint condition. I bought mine for under $1500 and it's absolutely great on all counts (like new condition, long battery life, amazing sound).


Is Hugo 2 similar in size and battery lasts as long?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> Is Hugo 2 similar in size and battery lasts as long?



Missed the size thing. Battery lasts longer but it's bigger. Nevermind then. But consider that the increase in sound quality is nowhere near "slightly better", it is considerably better.


----------



## 118900

CaptainFantastic said:


> Missed the size thing. Battery lasts longer but it's bigger. Nevermind then. But consider that the increase in sound quality is nowhere near "slightly better", it is considerably better.


I think the jump from H2 to HTT2 is noticeably larger than the jump from the mojo to the H2 which was unexpected considering the law of diminishing returns.

based on my listening notes made in preparation for the change from the H2 to the HTT2 and from memory (admittedly fallible) the mojo comes very close to the H2. I don’t know how much it matters but there are only 15K taps between the mojo and H2 but a full 50K taps between the H2 and the HTT2, plus several other gizmos such as the super capacitors.
Either way I think in their respective classes they are all incredible products.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

juansan said:


> I think the jump from H2 to HTT2 is noticeably larger than the jump from the mojo to the H2 which was unexpected considering the law of diminishing returns.
> 
> based on my listening notes made in preparation for the change from the H2 to the HTT2 and from memory (admittedly fallible) the mojo comes very close to the H2. I don’t know how much it matters but there are only 15K taps between the mojo and H2 but a full 50K taps between the H2 and the HTT2, plus several other gizmos such as the super capacitors.
> Either way I think in their respective classes they are all incredible products.



Interesting. Different users, different opinions. I have the TT2 as well and I agree on what you say about H2 to TT2. But I disagree on Mojo to H2. Not only is the improvement considerable and immediately obvious, the H2 also provides crossfeed which makes a big difference (to me). How do others feel on Mojo vs H2?


----------



## Kentajalli

CaptainFantastic said:


> Interesting. Different users, different opinions. I have the TT2 as well and I agree on what you say about H2 to TT2. But I disagree on Mojo to H2. Not only is the improvement considerable and immediately obvious, the H2 also provides crossfeed which makes a big difference (to me). How do others feel on Mojo vs H2?


I have a crossfeed button on my player - describe what effect it is, to you please.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

From the TT2 manual:

"Crossfeed is a form of digital processing that blends the left and right channels of a stereo recording to achieve a speaker-like presentation during headphone-listening."

I get your question. Some devices say they have crossfeed but the change is not that noticeable. On the H2 and TT2 the change is immediately obvious. It does exactly what the manual says and once you hear it it's hard to go back to zero crossfeed.


----------



## Kentajalli

CaptainFantastic said:


> From the TT2 manual:
> 
> "Crossfeed is a form of digital processing that blends the left and right channels of a stereo recording to achieve a speaker-like presentation during headphone-listening."
> 
> I get your question. Some devices say they have crossfeed but the change is not that noticeable. On the H2 and TT2 the change is immediately obvious. It does exactly what the manual says and once you hear it it's hard to go back to zero crossfeed.


I use Neutron media player.
even at a low setting (600Hz 12dB) it just creates a central focus for vocals, which is OK, but nothing wow!
can hear lyrics better, but on orchestral music, it just takes the air out.


----------



## god-bluff

I'm rejoining Club Mojo hopefully tomorrow. Primarily to use with my new Grados (RS2e) which was always my intention. 

Also looking forward to reuniting mojo with HD25 once again. I remember that as areally good pairing.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

CaptainFantastic said:


> Interesting. Different users, different opinions. I have the TT2 as well and I agree on what you say about H2 to TT2. But I disagree on Mojo to H2. Not only is the improvement considerable and immediately obvious, the H2 also provides crossfeed which makes a big difference (to me). How do others feel on Mojo vs H2?


I own both the Mojo and the Hugo 2 and there is a tremendous difference in quality.   Night and day difference.


----------



## jarnopp

CaptainFantastic said:


> Interesting. Different users, different opinions. I have the TT2 as well and I agree on what you say about H2 to TT2. But I disagree on Mojo to H2. Not only is the improvement considerable and immediately obvious, the H2 also provides crossfeed which makes a big difference (to me). How do others feel on Mojo vs H2?


My thoughts are on record (https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/chord-hugo-2.22209/reviews#item-review-19256) and, even now that I am a recent owner of mScaler with TT2, I still regularly listen to Mojo and marvel that it s the best audio purchase (bang for the buck) in 40 years of this hobby.


----------



## vlach (Jan 29, 2021)

jarnopp said:


> My thoughts are on record (https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/chord-hugo-2.22209/reviews#item-review-19256) and, even now that I am a recent owner of mScaler with TT2, I still regularly listen to Mojo and marvel that it s the best audio purchase (bang for the buck) in 40 years of this hobby.



Do you agree with the previous poster that the difference between the Mojo and Hugo 2 is 'night and day'?

Or put another way, which of the folllowing best describes the differences:

1. Dramatic/night & day/HUGE/Second coming of Christ.
2. Significant.
3. Noticeable.
4. Negligible.
5. Splitting hairs.


----------



## surfgeorge (Jan 30, 2021)

I'd consider the Hugo 1 in that case. smaller than H2, but way cheaper.
But considering SQ - Hugo 2 all the way.I still enjoy the Mojo, but the Hugo 2 brought more SQ gains than I had expected


vlach said:


> Do you agree with the previous poster that the difference between the Mojo and Hugo 2 is 'night and day'?
> 
> Or put another way, which of the folllowing best describes the differences:
> 
> ...



I'd say 2+
I wrote this 3 months ago on the Hugo 2 thread:
_I've had the Mojo for about 2 years and bought the Hugo 2 a little over a month ago.
I really like the Mojo, but when I found a good deal close enough for personal pickup I took the chance to meet the seller and try the H2 with my best IEMs, the Sony IER-M9. The difference was bigger than I had expected.

The whole frequency range sounds more defined on the H2, and more even.
In comparison the Mojo has a more liquid presentation, bass is softer and slower, mids more lush and treble more fluid.
H2 adds significant texture and definition to the whole frequency range, but it's most obvious in the bass, then the treble and finally in the mids. Bass is particularly well defined and more extended. Additionally it has a bigger soundstage and more precise imaging.

The downside is that music through the H2 is more intense, it's demanding more attention, the Mojo is more relaxing._

I would emphasize the soundstage even more, the difference is really quite big.
I am enjoying both. Mojo stacked with the HiBy R3 is my real portable solution, Hugo 2 is mostly in desktop use and sometime I take it with me.
Hugo 2 is somewhat more versatile, it can drive speakers directly, work as a DAC in the Stereo. The remote control is also surprisingly useful.

Still, the Mojo is a phenomenal value, maybe even better value than the Hugo 2 and for portable use I know nothing that beats it.


----------



## 118900

I want to highlight that my comparison between the mojo and the H2 is based on my notes from critical
Listening and memory (as I clearly stated in my first post) I have never compared the two directly so I can only say these are my general impressions, nothing like A/B testing.


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> Do you agree with the previous poster that the difference between the Mojo and Hugo 2 is 'night and day'?
> 
> Or put another way, which of the folllowing best describes the differences:
> 
> ...


I would say 2-3. Noticible for sure, and significant for me, but in the way I did not like the tonality change, to a bit thinner and brighter. Some have said more like Dave, and perhaps that is technically better. Whereas Mojo is more like TT2 and Qutest.


----------



## alekc

jarnopp said:


> I would say 2-3. Noticible for sure, and significant for me, but in the way I did not like the tonality change, to a bit thinner and brighter. Some have said more like Dave, and perhaps that is technically better. Whereas Mojo is more like TT2 and Qutest.


I guess it all comes down your personal preference etc. For me TT2 has been more clean and detailed than Mojo but Mojo has been a lot more relaxing from very first note while TT2 makes you focus more on the music and is not that warm while provides a lot bigger sound stage. With Qutest it is so hard to describe or compare it for me since I've been listening to it through different amps only and unless you drive your cans directly from Qutest (I know some people do it that way) it is always a question how much what you hear is a result of amp influence.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 29, 2021)

jarnopp said:


> I would say 2-3. Noticible for sure, and significant for me, but in the way I did not like the tonality change, to a bit thinner and brighter. Some have said more like Dave, and perhaps that is technically better. Whereas Mojo is more like TT2 and Qutest.


It is amazing.
All these DAC's have ruler flat frequency responses, when measured with latest , most accurate test equipments - yet people from different parts of the world agree that Mojo has a little darker, warmer sound to TT2 !
Yet when tonality is measured in the lab, the diffreneces are immeasurable!
Says a lot about those lab-test  aficionados who believe lab-tests are everything.
If memory serves right, I read somewhere that @Rob Watts  once said, he delibereatley tuned Mojo to sound a little warmer.


----------



## vlach

jarnopp said:


> I would say 2-3. Noticible for sure, and significant for me, but in the way I did not like the tonality change, to a bit thinner and brighter. Some have said more like Dave, and perhaps that is technically better. Whereas Mojo is more like TT2 and Qutest.



Thank you. I think between 2-3 on my scale is more realistic than 'night & day'.
Besides, many users have reported a preference for the warmer and thicker mids presentation on the Mojo compared to the larger soundstage but somewhat leaner and brighter presentation of the H2.
Simply put; not everybody prefers the H2.


----------



## vlach (Jan 29, 2021)

jarnopp said:


> Whereas Mojo is more like TT2 and Qutest.



I read countless reports that the Qutest sounds identical to the H2 which suggests that it is not on the warmer and thicker sounding side like Mojo, but i haven't compared them myself.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

vlach said:


> Thank you. I think between 2-3 on my scale is more realistic than 'night & day'.
> Besides, many users have reported a preference for the warmer and thicker mids presentation on the Mojo compared to the larger soundstage but somewhat leaner and brighter presentation of the H2.
> Simply put; not everybody prefers the H2.



By the way, who said the difference is "night and day" anyway? Unless I am mistaken, I said the difference is obvious and that the H2 is considerably better (plus that the availability of crossfeed makes a big difference to me). Night and day would suggest something far different... that the Mojo is not good, bad even. I never said that. I own the Mojo and really like it.


----------



## vlach (Jan 29, 2021)

CaptainFantastic said:


> By the way, who said the difference is "night and day" anyway?



It wasn't you.


----------



## 118900 (Jan 30, 2021)

Trying out the mojo with my SE846s which I use almost exclusively with a different, smaller DAC. This gives me a direct comparison of the two DACs.

the difference is absolutely breathtaking. The more I listen to the mojo the more incredible I think it is.


----------



## miketlse

juansan said:


> Trying out the mojo with my SE846s which I use almost exclusively with a different, smaller DAC. This gives me a direct comparison of the two DACs.
> 
> the difference is absolutely breathtaking. The more I listen to the mojo the more incredible I think it is.


Read the early years of this thread, and the SE846s were one of the popular iems amongst owners, although there was often debate about the best iem filter to use.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Jan 30, 2021)

CaptainFantastic said:


> By the way, who said the difference is "night and day" anyway? Unless I am mistaken, I said the difference is obvious and that the H2 is considerably better (plus that the availability of crossfeed makes a big difference to me). Night and day would suggest something far different... that the Mojo is not good, bad even. I never said that. I own the Mojo and really like it.


It was me.  I stand by my assertion that it is night and day.  Clearly, anyone who owns a Chord TT2 can't say it's night and day difference because then there would be no room to go with what they own.   It's night and day to me because it is a dramatic difference especially when you compare it to everything below it in its class and when you pair it with everything else as well.   Certainly there are some sound preferences involved where a person may prefer the warm coloration of the Mojo over the highly transparent and detailed Hugo 2.   But, if you are going to add coloration, then you need to factor in EQ.  When doing that, the Chord Hugo 2 is as much of a difference to the Chord Mojo and Rafa Nadal is to Steve Johnson.    Rafa Nadal is one of the greatest tennis players of all time.  Stevie Johnson is one of the greatest college players of all time, but when you compare their skill set, it's night and day difference.

Rafa Nadals UTR (Universal tennis rating) is 16.14.    Steve Johnson is 15.43.   Anything less than 1 difference in UTR means matches would be competitive.    Some would claim Rafa is only slightly better than Steve Johnson.  But, if they play head to head, especially on Clay, Rafa win 27 out of 30 matches or more.   That's night and day difference in skill level.


----------



## 118900 (Jan 30, 2021)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> It was me.  I stand by my assertion that it is night and day.  Clearly, anyone who owns a Chord TT2 can't say it's night and day difference because then there would be no room to go with what they own.


By your logic clearly anyone who owns an H2 can’t say that there *isn’t* a night and day difference between it and the mojo otherwise they wouldn’t be able to justify the extra money they spent on the H2 over the mojo. 🤣🤣🤣

let’s use your “objective” comparison between tennis players as an analogy. The mojo has approximately 35000 taps against the 50000 taps of the H2 a difference of only 15000 taps, approximately 30% more. The HTT2 has 100% more taps than the H2. Even with the law of diminishing returns that last difference really is night and day, unlike the difference between the mojo and the H2. 

maybe that’s why Rob Watts himself uses the relatively extremely cumbersome combination of an HTT2 with a battery pack when he flies instead of a much more easily transportable H2 which is a full quarter of the size of the HTT2 alone, all that extra bother couldn’t possibly be justified by a *real* night and day difference could it......

You made your opinion clear and you are entitled to it and I respect it but don’t judge or criticise other people just because their opinions don’t match yours.


----------



## Kentajalli

Rob Watts does what?
I mean it is one thing pushing the stuff, but to get hooked yourself is another.
couldn't he just take a nap, or watch inflight movies?
there is also a free bar for goodness sake.


----------



## 118900 (Jan 30, 2021)

miketlse said:


> Read the early years of this thread, and the SE846s were one of the popular iems amongst owners, although there was often debate about the best iem filter to use.


I used to use the SE846s and kse1200 with a smaller DAC, the first as my fully portable system and the second as a “transportable” system. Given that the kse1200 already has an electrostatic amplifier it wasn’t a big problem to add the mojo to it.
But as I have recently been using the SE846s a lot i did some critical listening and note taking and then used them with the mojo to see how it compares to my other small DAC and I have to say it really confirmed the differences I first noted and my impression that the Mojo is absolutely superb.


----------



## 118900

Kentajalli said:


> Rob Watts does what?
> I mean it is one thing pushing the stuff, but to get hooked yourself is another.
> couldn't he just take a nap, or watch inflight movies?
> there is also a free bar for goodness sake.


You find it odd that people listen to their music during flights? Really?


----------



## Kentajalli

juansan said:


> You find it odd that people listen to their music during flights? Really?


I find it odd that anyone would carry their day job, with a battery pack on their way.
dedicated or fanatic , is just a matter of scale.
I take my Mojo on the flight, because I don't get to use it 24/7.


----------



## 118900 (Jan 30, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> I find it odd that anyone would carry their day job, with a battery pack on their way.
> dedicated or fanatic , is just a matter of scale.
> I take my Mojo on the flight, because I don't get to use it 24/7.


The HTT2 isn’t his day job though, all of the chord dacs are, if anything.
As for using such a large and cumbersome DAC for travelling as opposed to the mojo or the H2 , that rather proves my point doesn’t it?


----------



## Kentajalli

One of these days, we re gonna hear that Rocco Siffredi has taken a 65 inch screen and a petrol generator to the beach on holiday, to watch porn while sunbathing .


----------



## 118900

Kentajalli said:


> One of these days, we re gonna hear that Rocco Siffredi has taken a 65 inch screen and a petrol generator to the beach on holiday, to watch porn while sunbathing .


And when you work out how that is in anyway pertinent to the point I was making please feel free to let us all know.


----------



## Kentajalli

I am just joking around.
I am not arguing about your point.
I thought it was obvious.


----------



## 118900

Kentajalli said:


> I am just joking around.
> I am not arguing about your point.
> I thought it was obvious.


----------



## soundperfection

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> It was me.  I stand by my assertion that it is night and day.  Clearly, anyone who owns a Chord TT2 can't say it's night and day difference because then there would be no room to go with what they own.   It's night and day to me because it is a dramatic difference especially when you compare it to everything below it in its class and when you pair it with everything else as well.   Certainly there are some sound preferences involved where a person may prefer the warm coloration of the Mojo over the highly transparent and detailed Hugo 2.   But, if you are going to add coloration, then you need to factor in EQ.  When doing that, the Chord Hugo 2 is as much of a difference to the Chord Mojo and Rafa Nadal is to Steve Johnson.    Rafa Nadal is one of the greatest tennis players of all time.  Stevie Johnson is one of the greatest college players of all time, but when you compare their skill set, it's night and day difference.
> 
> Rafa Nadals UTR (Universal tennis rating) is 16.14.    Steve Johnson is 15.43.   Anything less than 1 difference in UTR means matches would be competitive.    Some would claim Rafa is only slightly better than Steve Johnson.  But, if they play head to head, especially on Clay, Rafa win 27 out of 30 matches or more.   That's night and day difference in skill level.



its about pairing too.  If u have a bright treble focused sounding iem or headphone hugo 2 probably wont be a good match with it since it is also on the brighter side. And something like the mojo would be a better match for it with its more warm sound and relaxed treble.


----------



## joshnor713

I used the mojo and SE846 for the longest time. Since then have upgraded to the KSE1200 and H2, but for travel or going in to work still use the 846+mojo and still find it a superb combo.

And to throw some fuel to the discussion, the H2 is a definite level up from the mojo, but I can't see saying night/day. That's too loosely using the term night/day. Everything is up a notch (micro detail, clarity, soundstage, imaging), but the increase in performance isn't what 5x the price would imply (diminishing returns is real). Night/day to me would be like comparing it to the DAC/amp in my LG V60.

In other words, if my H2 burst into flames, it would suck, but I'd get along just fine using the mojo. I'd get another H2 eventually, but wouldn't stress about it. Note that the fact that I would get another H2 means that despite what I said, I find it a worthy purchase. It brings out the best of my HD 820 and KSE1200 from a technical standpoint. I'm not gonna have headphones like these and not get their full potential. The mojo gets most of the way, the H2 gets almost the rest of the way.


----------



## 118900 (Jan 31, 2021)

joshnor713 said:


> I used the mojo and SE846 for the longest time. Since then have upgraded to the KSE1200 and H2, but for travel or going in to work still use the 846+mojo and still find it a superb combo.
> 
> And to throw some fuel to the discussion, the H2 is a definite level up from the mojo, but I can't see saying night/day. That's too loosely using the term night/day. Everything is up a notch (micro detail, clarity, soundstage, imaging), but the increase in performance isn't what 5x the price would imply (diminishing returns is real). Night/day to me would be like comparing it to the DAC/amp in my LG V60.
> 
> In other words, if my H2 burst into flames, it would suck, but I'd get along just fine using the mojo. I'd get another H2 eventually, but wouldn't stress about it. Note that the fact that I would get another H2 means that despite what I said, I find it a worthy purchase. It brings out the best of my HD 820 and KSE1200 from a technical standpoint. I'm not gonna have headphones like these and not get their full potential. The mojo gets most of the way, the H2 gets almost the rest of the way.


Fully agree. My different set ups cater perfectly to my different needs although the mojo has somewhat spoiled my super portable system now in that it really outclasses the DAC I use in that, but considering the form factor and the fact I don’t use it in the very best listening environment anyway I shouldn’t complain.


----------



## miketlse

juansan said:


> Fully agree. My different set ups cater perfectly to my different needs although the mojo has somewhat spoiled my super portable system now in that it really outclasses the DAC I use in that, but considering the form factor and the fact I don’t use it in the very best listening environment anyway I shouldn’t complain.


I often think back to the 1990s, and the thousands of hours that I spent enjoying listening to music, using this AIWA.
I wish that Mojo sound quality had been available in those days.


----------



## 118900 (Jan 31, 2021)

miketlse said:


> I often think back to the 1990s, and the thousands of hours that I spent enjoying listening to music, using this AIWA.
> I wish that Mojo sound quality had been available in those days.


Those were the days! I used to have a lovely little set up including a nakamichi discrete 3 head set up to record my cds which I then listened to on a Sony Walkman pro.

all very mechanical and hands on with the listening to an entire cd to check the levels to ensure the absolute most precise recording level to set for any given cd (up to 6db on normal is chrome cassettes, all the way up to 10 db on metal cassettes!). You had to absolutely love the whole process to do that but so worth it.

but I still sustain that the quality I am hearing now (with my lessened hearing) is absolutely mind blowing, I get lost in the music.


----------



## sebek

Does the Mojo Chord package already include a cable to use it with Android smartphones?

If not what kind of cable should I buy? Can I have some links?

And what exactly does Poly do?


----------



## alxw0w

sebek said:


> Does the Mojo Chord package already include a cable to use it with Android smartphones?
> 
> If not what kind of cable should I buy? Can I have some links?
> 
> And what exactly does Poly do?


Nope mojo does not include cable to pair with smartphone. You need to buy micro usb to usb c type cable. For example Fiio CL06.
Poly is basically a portable streaming solution for Mojo. It can be used with many upnp applications such as bubbleupnp, or roon or airplay.


----------



## 118900

sebek said:


> Does the Mojo Chord package already include a cable to use it with Android smartphones?
> 
> If not what kind of cable should I buy? Can I have some links?
> 
> And what exactly does Poly do?


Mine just came with a 10cm usb A to usb b micro cable in the box which you can use to input a usb signal or charge it but I am not an android user so not sure what you will need as I connect it to an iPhone with the cck adapter. 

The poly physically connects to the mojo and acts as a steamer via Wi-Fi, LAN (possibly Bluetooth as well) or using a memory stick with your music on it. The chord website explains how it works quite well.


----------



## captblaze

juansan said:


> Mine just came with a 10cm usb A to usb b micro cable in the box which you can use to input a usb signal or charge it but I am not an android user so not sure what you will need as I connect it to an iPhone with the cck adapter.
> 
> The poly physically connects to the mojo and acts as a steamer via Wi-Fi, LAN (possibly Bluetooth as well) or using a memory stick with your music on it. The chord website explains how it works quite well.



not certain how Poly does BT on Android, but with IOS you can connect via Airplay


----------



## 118900 (Feb 1, 2021)

captblaze said:


> not certain how Poly does BT on Android, but with IOS you can connect via Airplay


I was going by memory when I wrote that but this copied and paste from the chord website:

“ Poly is a portable music streamer/player that combines with Mojo to wirelessly stream from connected devices and playback from its Micro SD, all with smartphone control. It enables hi-fi sound quality at home or on-the-go, with Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, AirPlay and network connectivity and upgrades headphone, car and home audio performance.”

So it has both. Quite versatile I suppose for something so small, but I know next to nothing about streamers and/or what they do or how the work. I connect my iPhone to all my dacs via cck and usb cables.


----------



## Sluggist

juansan said:


> I was going by memory when I wrote that but this copied and paste from the chord website:
> 
> “ Poly is a portable music streamer/player that combines with Mojo to wirelessly stream from connected devices and playback from its Micro SD, all with smartphone control. It enables hi-fi sound quality at home or on-the-go, with Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, AirPlay and network connectivity and upgrades headphone, car and home audio performance.”
> 
> So it has both. Quite versatile I suppose for something so small, but I know next to nothing about streamers and/or what they do or how the work. I connect my iPhone to all my dacs via cck and usb cables.



Do you mean chord mojo + poly essentially makes the combo a  DAP (because you can use an sd card on it) WITHOUT playback controls???


----------



## captblaze

Sluggist said:


> Do you mean chord mojo + poly essentially makes the combo a  DAP (because you can use an sd card on it) WITHOUT playback controls???



Mojo becomes a streamer or roon endpoint when connected to Poly. You control both settings and playback with an app on the mobile device of your preference as long as it is IOS or Android based


----------



## 118900 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sluggist said:


> Do you mean chord mojo + poly essentially makes the combo a  DAP (because you can use an sd card on it) WITHOUT playback controls???


It is controlled via an iOS or Android app, but basically yes it becomes a remote app controlled DAP.

!!! 🤣


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 1, 2021)

alxw0w said:


> Nope mojo does not include cable to pair with smartphone. You need to buy micro usb to usb c type cable. For example Fiio CL06.
> Poly is basically a portable streaming solution for Mojo. It can be used with many upnp applications such as bubbleupnp, or roon or airplay.


it also needs to be OTG.
otherwise Android won't detect it.
Google OTG.
there is also BT on the cheap (better spec. than Poly).
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-05bl-pro-with-chord-mojo.24752/


----------



## sebek

Kentajalli said:


> it also needs to be OTG.
> otherwise Android won't detect it.
> Google OTG.
> there is also BT on the cheap (better spec. than Poly).
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-05bl-pro-with-chord-mojo.24752/


So the recommended Fiio CL06 is not good for connecting Mojo with Android smartphone?


----------



## alxw0w

sebek said:


> So the recommended Fiio CL06 is not good for connecting Mojo with Android smartphone?


It's fine. It could be just any micro usb to usb c cable (assuming your phone has usb c input)* but it has to be OTG cable*. - which Fiio CL06 is


----------



## Julius Decimus

sebek said:


> So the recommended Fiio CL06 is not good for connecting Mojo with Android smartphone?


Fiio cable is OK.

You want the OTG cable to look like this:








This is to usb C, for new smartphones.

The cable that comes with the Mojo goes in this one above.

Fiio cable is short if you want stack Mojo with phone, one on top of the other. If not planning this, then better priced cables than Fiio can be found as well.


----------



## Kentajalli

sebek said:


> So the recommended Fiio CL06 is not good for connecting Mojo with Android smartphone?


It maybe.
I just know, that a straight usb-c to micro usb, won't work on my Huawei mate 20 pro, nor a Samsung Note 8, with latest Android version, but OTG does.
I make my own cables, so I know.
some people say ordinary cable works , it didn't for me .


----------



## Sluggist

juansan said:


> It is controlled via an iOS or Android app, but basically yes it becomes a remote app controlled DAP.
> 
> !!! 🤣


They couldn't just add even a play/pause button? 🤣


----------



## jarnopp

Sluggist said:


> They couldn't just add even a play/pause button? 🤣


How would they add a hardware play/pause button to Poly?  What would it do, since it would be expected to control SD card (MPD), DLNA apps for iOS or Android, and Roon?  It would actually have to be software (which is what you have in any of those mentioned apps).


----------



## 118900 (Feb 2, 2021)

Sluggist said:


> They couldn't just add even a play/pause button? 🤣


the use of an app to manage the myriad functions of products like the poly is quite common, but some people will always find something to complain about regardless of what they do or don’t add 🤣


----------



## captblaze

juansan said:


> Some people will always find something to complain about regardless of what they do or don’t add 🤣



Chord could (should) have updated Poly to the latest MPD version and implemented Chromecast support, but those are the gripes of an owner who remembers the promises that have been made. I still use Mojo/Poly on a weekly basis regardless. Aside from a battery swap on Mojo a few months ago, Mojo (and Poly) have and continue to serve me well. I would say Mojo has gotten the most use out of any portable DAC/Amp or DAP I own. Very capable device built like a tank and will remain in my rotation for a long while to come


----------



## 118900

captblaze said:


> Chord could (should) have updated Poly to the latest MPD version and implemented Chromecast support, but those are the gripes of an owner who remembers the promises that have been made. I still use Mojo/Poly on a weekly basis regardless. Aside from a battery swap on Mojo a few months ago, Mojo (and Poly) have and continue to serve me well. I would say Mojo has gotten the most use out of any portable DAC/Amp or DAP I own. Very capable device built like a tank and will remain in my rotation for a long while to come


There are people who use a product and have a genuine desire to see it improved based on actual use (constructively) like yourself and then there are people that don't even know what it is and start posting cheeky comments about it seemingly just to get a reaction (not you).


----------



## captblaze

juansan said:


> There are people who use a product and have a genuine desire to see it improved based on actual use (constructively) like yourself and then there are people that don't even know what it is and start posting cheeky comments about it seemingly just to get a reaction (not you).



I have been on a quest for "ultimate audio" for close to 45 years. Made some great purchases and a lot of move alongs too. I finally reached a point where enjoying the hobby was more important than conquering the hobby. Mojo is one of the first portables I have owned that I find few faults with. Although I had a 2nd gen iPod and a set of Sony cheapo buds that made that MP3 collection of mine sound as good as possible. Now a days it is Mojo/Poly and ikko OH10 with 24 bit FLAC


----------



## sebek

What headphones do you pair with Mojo? And which ones work best in your opinion? I'm interested in full size more than IEMs.


----------



## sebek

@captblaze how did you change the battery? did you ship the Mojo somewhere or did you buy one somewhere and replace it yourself?

Is it easy to find replacement batteries?


----------



## captblaze

sebek said:


> @captblaze how did you change the battery? did you ship the Mojo somewhere or did you buy one somewhere and replace it yourself?
> 
> Is it easy to find replacement batteries?



I live in the US. the battery was a direct replacement I purchased from Audio Advice. It was simple to replace on my own. found a video on YouTube that got me started, but took photos along the way for reference. the only difficult part in the procedure is orientation of the battery lead when you are reassembling. the lead is short and only fits one way without totally stressing the wire or connector. 

I would prefer that the batteries were more readily available because I prefer using OEM parts.


----------



## adeseaso

sebek said:


> What headphones do you pair with Mojo? And which ones work best in your opinion? I'm interested in full size more than IEMs.



It's gonna come down to personal preference. For me a flat high resolving mid range is a high priority and I haven't found anything I'd rather use than HD600 within a $500 budget (used or new). 

You have to sample a few different sets for yourself to see what works for you. If you make use of the used market it's going to cost you very little to try a few different options.


----------



## sebek

I read that the Mojo package does not contain a charger and that the smartphone ones are not good, which one should I buy? Something cheap ... and also makes a lot of noise while charging?

Does it also have interference problems with a smartphone?


----------



## 118900

sebek said:


> I read that the Mojo package does not contain a charger and that the smartphone ones are not good, which one should I buy? Something cheap ... and also makes a lot of noise while charging?
> 
> Does it also have interference problems with a smartphone?


The apple 1amp charger i am using is perfectly suitable. So long as you use a 1 amp or higher charger it isn’t a problem, if it’s good enough to charge a phone it’s good enough to charge your mojo. I haven’t heard any interference with my IPhone with either the cable supplied or the longer one I replaced it with


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 2, 2021)

sebek said:


> I read that the Mojo package does not contain a charger and that the smartphone ones are not good, which one should I buy? Something cheap ... and also makes a lot of noise while charging?
> 
> Does it also have interference problems with a smartphone?


Not true, any decent charger that comes with a phone built in the last five years will do.
Mojo needs arounds 1 amp to start charging, if it does not - it is either the charger is too weak or faulty, or the cable has bad contacts or both.
A decent cable, and any decent charger will do - even fast chargers switch down to 5V, so they are OK too.
I too, never had any interference problems.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> I too, never had any interference problems.



But note to the person asking the question - many do have interference problems. If you pair it with a 300 ohm Sennheiser, you won't hear any RFI, but with a headphone under 100 impedance I get bad RFI unless I disable 4G. I think some people have no issues, some have to disable some other network mode, for me it was 4G that was constantly causing the RFI.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Feb 2, 2021)

sebek said:


> What headphones do you pair with Mojo? And which ones work best in your opinion? I'm interested in full size more than IEMs.


Anything will work well, just be wary of the bass heavy headphones. That is for example V-moda, Beyerdynamic DT 770.

Look for Sennheiser or AKG my advice. Check their models, pick one that suits you and then search and read reviews. AKG 712, 612. Sennheiser 500-600 series.



sebek said:


> @captblaze how did you change the battery? did you ship the Mojo somewhere or did you buy one somewhere and replace it yourself?


Batteries for the Mojo are in the US as i understand from this thread here. In Europe i think you can order ones from Aliexpress, China. It will work, will do the job, just might have lower battery life in hours.



sebek said:


> I read that the Mojo package does not contain a charger and that the smartphone ones are not good, which one should I buy? Something cheap ... and also makes a lot of noise while charging?


I don't think there is noise while charging, unless very sensitive using IEMs.

You need above 1amp charger for it to start charging. So 1.5 is fine, 2 is fine, 2.1 as well. Exactly 1 i am not sure, but the guys here said is fine. I would take 1.5 or above though.

It takes 5-6 hours to charge anyway with the original battery, regardless of if 1.5 or 2amps charger for example. Might take less if the battery is not in good condition, but be ready for a avg. 4-5 hours. That is if you use it until it shows red and need charge. If you charge it regularly when you used it for 6 hours for example, not 8 (and not in the red), it will charge faster/take less time.



sebek said:


> Does it also have interference problems with a smartphone?


Have not noticed any. There are many comments from previous years that there is, but i don't think there is a problem unless using IEMs (i don't have IEMs, but over the years i listened to many full sized headphones with 32ohms and above, there was never interference). Newer phones (from 2014 and above) are fine. So seems to me.


----------



## Kentajalli

CaptainFantastic said:


> But note to the person asking the question - many do have interference problems. If you pair it with a 300 ohm Sennheiser, you won't hear any RFI, but with a headphone under 100 impedance I get bad RFI unless I disable 4G. I think some people have no issues, some have to disable some other network mode, for me it was 4G that was constantly causing the RFI.


How close is Mojo to your phone, when you notice RFI?
How long is the interconnect cable? does it have any ferrite cores?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> How close is Mojo to your phone, when you notice RFI?
> How long is the interconnect cable? does it have any ferrite cores?



Regular cable for portable use (13.5 cm I believe), so either on top of the Mojo or next to it, max a few cm apart. I tested and the RFI goes away if separated by some 50 cm or more. In my case.

No ferrites or anything special of course, this is just my setup when travelling. Like I said, if I disable 4G the issue goes away. Not the most convenient but I can live with that.


----------



## sebek

I had already ordered an HD 660 S but I canceled because I was not actually 100% convinced.

I have read that Mojo has a fairly warm sound so I excluded a 650 / 6XX as a pairing as maybe that would sound too dark.

I am mainly watching HD 600 and always 660 S and then Sundara and Ananda. Does Mojo sounds good with planars?

Among the closed backs especially Shure SRH1540 and Denon AH-D7200, which however is perhaps too bassish.


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 2, 2021)

CaptainFantastic said:


> Regular cable for portable use (13.5 cm I believe), so either on top of the Mojo or next to it, max a few cm apart. I tested and the RFI goes away if separated by some 50 cm or more. In my case.
> 
> No ferrites or anything special of course, this is just my setup when travelling. Like I said, if I disable 4G the issue goes away. Not the most convenient but I can live with that.


I had suspected this.
Mojo does not have USB isolation, nor do majority of portable devices. Eventhough the whole thing is encapsulated in a metal cage, some noise gets through the cable by induction. An average phone has a very powerful RF transmitter - so you can talk to a mast 2 miles away perfectly.
The cure is simple, do not put Mojo (or indeed any DAC) within close proximity of a radio transmitter!
I find longer cables, possibly with a ferrite core, not only solve the RFI issue, but are more practical.
You can have the DAC on a table or a pocket, while you pickup your phone, use it to check emails, internet .... while listening to music.
Bundling the two together creates bulk, RFI to name but two.


----------



## jarnopp

sebek said:


> I had already ordered an HD 660 S but I canceled because I was not actually 100% convinced.
> 
> I have read that Mojo has a fairly warm sound so I excluded a 650 / 6XX as a pairing as maybe that would sound too dark.
> 
> ...


The Dan Clark Audio (Mr Speakers) Aeon 2 Closed are a fantastic pairing, IMO. Great sound and very portable. I recently changed to the perforated pads, and the sound is even more natural (slight warm ness to mid-bass with stock pads). This then is the same as the A2C Noir headphone. So pick your preferred color - simply wonderful with the Mojo.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Feb 2, 2021)

sebek said:


> I had already ordered an HD 660 S but I canceled because I was not actually 100% convinced.
> 
> I have read that Mojo has a fairly warm sound so I excluded a 650 / 6XX as a pairing as maybe that would sound too dark.
> 
> ...


OK, so, you can take a look in the AKG K712 Pro. They are great with the Mojo.

Now, take in account that anyone that says HD600 series and such are dark, you have an EQ as well. 2-3db +/- will fix everything as you like it. I can't say anything for 660S, but i do have HD650, they are super with Mojo (and you don't need separate amplifier like with other Dacs). AKG712Pro is better though, and the best match that i found so far. I see them here for example: https://www.thomann.de/at/akg_k_712_pro.htm# - for 230E (around that with the delivery). Which makes me think is you are OK to check them and read about them since you mentioned Sundara and they are more expensive than this.

Just giving you more ideas to look into. I think AKG K712Pro is better for the Mojo than any Sennheiser. But, there are different tastes.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> I had suspected this.
> Mojo does not have USB isolation, nor do majority of portable devices. Eventhough the whole thing is encapsulated in a metal cage, some noise gets through the cable by induction. An average phone has a very powerful RF transmitter - so you can talk to a mast 2 miles away perfectly.
> The cure is simple, do not put Mojo (or indeed any DAC) within close proximity of a radio transmitter!
> I find longer cables, possibly with a ferrite core, not only solve the RFI issue, but are more practical.
> ...



Well, my use case is with the two units together. Walking around with two long cables (phone to Mojo, Mojo to headphone) is just not my thing. 

By the way, my Topping NX4 did not exhibit this RFI.


----------



## 118900

sebek said:


> I had already ordered an HD 660 S but I canceled because I was not actually 100% convinced.
> 
> I have read that Mojo has a fairly warm sound so I excluded a 650 / 6XX as a pairing as maybe that would sound too dark.
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t call it “fairly warm” just not as purely neutral as the H2. Personally I would call it slightly on the warm side of neutral.


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 2, 2021)

CaptainFantastic said:


> By the way, my Topping NX4 did not exhibit this RFI.


Topping is a very well spec.'ed machine, better than most.
I believe that.
In defence of Mojo, the damn thing is so good at pulling and seperating layers of information within music, that I often hear, master tape noise being switched on - say at a mix point - then going off , on some older recordings.
This can be mistaken for being noisy - not in your case, because as you switch 4G off, noise goes away (smoking gun). But I have heard others claiming Mojo can be noisy, apart from this special case RFI, Mojo is silent.


----------



## miketlse (Feb 2, 2021)

sebek said:


> I had already ordered an HD 660 S but I canceled because I was not actually 100% convinced.
> 
> I have read that Mojo has a fairly warm sound so I excluded a 650 / 6XX as a pairing as maybe that would sound too dark.
> 
> ...


Mojo sounds good with a wide range of headphones. Search the early years of the thread, and you will find posts by happy owners using Sennheiser, AKG, Oppo PM3, Beyers, Focal, etc. These days I enjoy using fast headphones like Aeon Flow Closed, or Koss ESP/95X. Overall you should be able to find a headphone that suits your personal taste.


----------



## sebek

Julius Decimus said:


> OK, so, you can take a look in the AKG K712 Pro. They are great with the Mojo.
> 
> Now, take in account that anyone that says HD600 series and such are dark, you have an EQ as well. 2-3db +/- will fix everything as you like it. I can't say anything for 660S, but i do have HD650, they are super with Mojo (and you don't need separate amplifier like with other Dacs). AKG712Pro is better though, and the best match that i found so far. I see them here for example: https://www.thomann.de/at/akg_k_712_pro.htm# - for 230E (around that with the delivery). Which makes me think is you are OK to check them and read about them since you mentioned Sundara and they are more expensive than this.
> 
> Just giving you more ideas to look into. I think AKG K712Pro is better for the Mojo than any Sennheiser. But, there are different tastes.


K712 Pro is much cheaper than all the other options I was considering ... I could also find a slightly used one, a few months old, for 150 €.

I'm reading some reviews and opinions, the huge soundstage is something I really like, it shouldn't be too tiring on the treble ... with faster and heavier genres like Metal does it work well?


----------



## miketlse

sebek said:


> I read that the Mojo package does not contain a charger and that the smartphone ones are not good, which one should I buy? Something cheap ... and also makes a lot of noise while charging?
> 
> Does it also have interference problems with a smartphone?


i use samsung travel chargers, without any problems.
https://www.flipkart.com/samsung-ep...ppn=browse&ssid=6oja4anots0000001612294925517
Apple and Anker phone chargers are also popular.

Issues with smartphone interference did get reported in the first couple of years, when the majority of owners used their Mojo as originally designed, connected by cable to a phone.
Not everyone experienced issues, but some makes of phone such as IPhone did develop a reputation.
However posts about such issues have decreased over the past few years, as owners have experimented with different use cases:

using a different music source, like an ipod or dap, eliminates the problem of phone signals.
if there is still an issue, then adding a clip on ferrite to the usb cable can eliminate most, if not all of the RFI
Rob Watts posted that the main issue was the 217 Hz GSM buzz from 2G, so the RFI issue has decreased as the number of phone networks using 2G has decreased.
However you can still experience problems if you are in an area of poor phone signal, and your phone drops from 4G, down to 3G, and then 2G, in search of a signal


----------



## Julius Decimus (Feb 2, 2021)

sebek said:


> K712 Pro is much cheaper than all the other options I was considering ... I could also find a slightly used one, a few months old, for 150 €.
> 
> I'm reading some reviews and opinions, the huge soundstage is something I really like, it shouldn't be too tiring on the treble ... with faster and heavier genres like Metal does it work well?


Yes, its great for metal and rock (that is what i listen most). For classical as well. For anything i would say.

This is open back headphone. Soundstage is bigger/wider than on HD600 series in comparison.

Has a easy changable cable. If gets damaged or you want shorter/longer one, you can change it.

Has a easy changeble pads as well.

Very large pads, its comfortable.

I don't see/think there are any downsides. Up to 4-5x price, i don't think there are better sounding headphones.

If any other questions, ask.

Edit: Good for EQ as well. If need. Treble is good.


----------



## CJG888

Has anyone tried the ATH-R70X?


----------



## sebek (Feb 3, 2021)

Edit


----------



## sebek

Yesterday I bought Chord Mojo, is this Amazon cable ok for connecting to Android smartphone?

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07CWFNSSN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_RRK6X8VQM9AT167T65V1?psc=1

Are there also other alternatives on the same price and more robust and aesthetic?

Can these OTG cables affect the sound quality or are they all the same and just pick one at random?


----------



## Jupiterknight

sebek said:


> Yesterday I bought Chord Mojo, is this Amazon cable ok for connecting to Android smartphone?
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07CWFNSSN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_RRK6X8VQM9AT167T65V1?psc=1
> 
> ...



Enjoy your Mojo. You won't regret it!
The cable you linked should work, although I can't be certain! I know this one at a similar price does work and for it's price a decent build quality. They should all have same sound quality, but again cheaper ones can quickly develop connectivity issues. 
https://www.amazon.com/CableCreation-Braided-480Mbps-Compatible-MacBook/dp/B0744BKDRD


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 4, 2021)

If anyone is looking for a budget IEM which pairs with amazing synergy with the Mojo. The AKG N40 is it. ... Can be found for £160 new. Was £350 when first released.


----------



## Billyak

Not budget by any means but I am loving my HD800S with my mojo.


----------



## 118900 (Feb 4, 2021)

sebek said:


> Yesterday I bought Chord Mojo, is this Amazon cable ok for connecting to Android smartphone?
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07CWFNSSN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_RRK6X8VQM9AT167T65V1?psc=1
> 
> ...


Are you sure that’s an OTG cable?

didn’t someone link an OTG cable on here already that has a male to female connector?

I don’t use android devices and I may be wrong but that doesn’t look like any OTG connector I have ever seen.


----------



## sebek

juansan said:


> Are you sure that’s and OTG cable?


No I'm not sure ... among the reviews, however, there is that of a user who says he uses it to connect his smartphone LG with Chord Mojo.


----------



## 118900 (Feb 4, 2021)

sebek said:


> No I'm not sure ... among the reviews, however, there is that of a user who says he uses it to connect his smartphone LG with Chord Mojo.


Maybe search specifically for an OTG cable?  I edited my post as you were commenting, didn’t someone post a link to them? Aren’t they suppose to have male end on one side and female the other?

A simple search on google shows this:

https://www.samsung.com/nz/support/mobile-devices/what-is-an-otg-cable-and-what-is-it-used-for/

It is basically the android equivalent of apples CCK adapter.


----------



## dontfeedphils

FWIW, I've used cables in the past between my android phone running UAPP and a Mojo that wasn't specified as an "OTG" cable.  I'm not certain it's a necessity if you're using the right software.


----------



## sebek

I don't know anything about these cables ... I read that FiiO CL06 would work perfectly, but I was looking for a slightly longer cable, even cheaper if it exists.


----------



## 118900 (Feb 4, 2021)

dontfeedphils said:


> FWIW, I've used cables in the past between my android phone running UAPP and a Mojo that wasn't specified as an "OTG" cable.  I'm not certain it's a necessity if you're using the right software.


I wonder whether it works the same way as apple? Do android phones require a chip in the connection piece? I know apple devices require one and by using the CCK (which has one incorporated) you can connect any other cable. If it doesn’t require a chip then in theory any cable would do?

EDIT:
Copied from an explanation:

If you're like me, you've probably already tried to use an adapter to connect a USB device up to your phone with no joy. This goes back to the phone's functionality as both a host and a peripheral. By design, the phone acts as a peripheral unless it receives a signal to enter host mode. That signal is provided by an additional pin in the OTG cable. When the phone detects this pin, it allows connectivity to your USB devices.


----------



## 118900

sebek said:


> I don't know anything about these cables ... I read that FiiO CL06 would work perfectly, but I was looking for a slightly longer cable, even cheaper if it exists.


I have sent you a link to a Samsung site that explains them but have you done any research yourself?


----------



## surfgeorge

Billyak said:


> Not budget by any means but I am loving my HD800S with my mojo.


That sounds like a great combo! Heard the HD800S with my Hugo 2 and it was magical. Unfortunately I ave no budget left after buying the H2 🤪


----------



## dontfeedphils

juansan said:


> I wonder whether it works the same way as apple? Do android phones require a chip in the connection piece? I know apple devices require one and by using the CCK (which has one incorporated) you can connect any other cable. If it doesn’t require a chip then in theory any cable would do



Android doesn't have any of the requirements Apple does when it comes to cables.  I think OTG is less important with USB-C as USB-C should easily communicate both ways.  I believe Micro-USB requires OTG to tell the device it's in "host" mode.

I might be completely off-base though, so don't take my word as gospel.


----------



## 118900 (Feb 4, 2021)

dontfeedphils said:


> Android doesn't have any of the requirements Apple does when it comes to cables.  I think OTG is less important with USB-C as USB-C should easily communicate both ways.  I believe Micro-USB requires OTG to tell the device it's in "host" mode.
> 
> I might be completely off-base though, so don't take my word as gospel.


I found this which explains it:


You've probably already tried to use an adapter to connect a USB device up to your phone with no joy. This goes back to the phone's functionality as both a host and a peripheral. By design, the phone acts as a peripheral unless it receives a signal to enter host mode. That signal is provided by an additional pin in the OTG cable. When the phone detects this pin, it allows connectivity to your USB devices.

There are also powered versions of the connector.


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 4, 2021)

sebek said:


> I don't know anything about these cables ... I read that FiiO CL06 would work perfectly, but I was looking for a slightly longer cable, even cheaper if it exists.


Unfortunately the trend for connecting a dac to a phone is by very short cables, a few inches at most. Longer cables are difficult to find.
The OTG is achieved by a small resistor connected by one of the pins on the plug to the ground. Once plugged in, a small current flows through the resistor telling the phone a device other than a charger is plugged in!
As explained in the Samsung link,the phone finds out what is connected, does a handshake, device is recognized and connected.
Additional problem is, that the USB_C plug should be OTG wired, not the micro usb side! - go figure.
So search for OTG USB-C to micro usb cable (not OTG micro usb to usb-c).
That is why I make own cables to be sure.
For example:
This cable maybe *wrong, *yet a user says it works from phone to audiolab dac.


----------



## sebek

I got the Mojo. Is it normal for buttons to rattle when shaking the device? As if they were loose and not fixed.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

sebek said:


> I got the Mojo. Is it normal for buttons to rattle when shaking the device? As if they were loose and not fixed.



Yes.


----------



## miketlse

sebek said:


> I got the Mojo. Is it normal for buttons to rattle when shaking the device? As if they were loose and not fixed.


yes it is normal. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12093554


----------



## 534743

I have my Mojo attached to my iPad by the Apple Lightning to USB camera kit (the one that also has the possibility to charge your iPad).

So it goes: iPad -> Apple CCK -> USB to Micro USB cable -> Mojo

This works fine. But i was thinking if an Audioquest Dragontail Micro USB to USB female would work, too.

So like this: iPad -> Lightning to USB cable -> Audioquest Dragontail USB female to Micro USB -> Mojo

Would that work?


----------



## 118900 (Feb 7, 2021)

paraphernalia said:


> I have my Mojo attached to my iPad by the Apple Lightning to USB camera kit (the one that also has the possibility to charge your iPad).
> 
> So it goes: iPad -> Apple CCK -> USB to Micro USB cable -> Mojo
> 
> ...


Deleted


----------



## Thyrfing

Hello, i have been using my Chord Mojo for a while now, and im very happy with it.

I struggle with finding a solution to get rid of the hissig while charging. Can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## jarnopp

Thyrfing said:


> Hello, i have been using my Chord Mojo for a while now, and im very happy with it.
> 
> I struggle with finding a solution to get rid of the hissig while charging. Can anyone give me any advice?


Ignore it. Come to think of it, I haven’t noticed it in a while. Maybe charging with Poly prevents it?


----------



## Signal2Noise

I just shook my bal…erm…Mojo and there is ZERO rattling whatsoever. My bal…erm…Mojo is roughly 5 years old, connected with Poly for roughly 4 years.


----------



## captblaze

Signal2Noise said:


> I just shook my bal…erm…Mojo and there is ZERO rattling whatsoever. My bal…erm…Mojo is roughly 5 years old, connected with Poly for roughly 4 years.



my Mojo balls rattle when shook (a little bit)


----------



## Thyrfing

I am unlucky and sleep in the same room as i am using my Mojo with my computer, and if i forget to remove the charging cable, i will listen to the rattling/hissing sound to my bed, and its kinda annoying😅 Maybe Poly would help?


----------



## sebek

I use Chord Mojo with a Xiaomi smartphone and I find it wonderful ... but I was wondering: would there be an improvement by pairing it with a DAP or a better smartphone like LG?


----------



## 118900

sebek said:


> I use Chord Mojo with a Xiaomi smartphone and I find it wonderful ... but I was wondering: would there be an improvement by pairing it with a DAP or a better smartphone like LG?


In theory no. 

The only thing that may happen is that the phone software may somehow reduce the sampling rate (someone please correct me but I believe some android phones have a top limit of 48khz). As long as the “correct” unadulterated file is transmitted to the mojo from your source there will be no difference.


----------



## god-bluff

Help

There seems to be a problem with the battery level indicator on my new Mojo. It goes from green straight to red without changing Amber. 

The battery lasts around 8 hours which is good but rapidly goes from showing green to going red, blinking and empty in the final 30mins or so of playback.

Is this typical or should I be concerned 

Thanks in advance


----------



## adeseaso

sebek said:


> I use Chord Mojo with a Xiaomi smartphone and I find it wonderful ... but I was wondering: would there be an improvement by pairing it with a DAP or a better smartphone like LG?



You'll see varying opinions. I find fiddling with sources worthwhile. For mobile use I'd get the XDuoo X10T II.


----------



## miketlse

sebek said:


> I use Chord Mojo with a Xiaomi smartphone and I find it wonderful ... but I was wondering: would there be an improvement by pairing it with a DAP or a better smartphone like LG?


I have never tried a Xiaomi, but did start off using a Galaxy Note 3, as the input to my Mojo.
Once I had added a ferrite choke to the usb cable, the Mojo sound signature was almost perfect, but during very quiet passages, there was sometimes a low level noise like a turntable stylus being dragged across a record for a fraction of a second.
It inspired me to try using a Shanling M1 dap as the source, and that removed the 'stylus noise'.
I also have a Poly, which also eliminated the 'stylus noise'.

I was also tempted by a https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/dap-...hz-dsd256-interface-usb-to-spdif-p-13490.html because several owners posted about using it as the source for their MScalers. Any source that is suitable for a MScaler, surely cannot be too shabby   .

In contrast some owners post about using AK daps costing much more money, partly because of the user interface.

Overall I expect that you can improve on the Xiaomi, but could probably obtain a suitable dap for less than €250, which to my mind is not excessive compared to the price of a Mojo or a phone.
As always, us long timers on the thread, can merely suggest gear for you to investigate, but your wallet and ears have to be the ultimate judge.


----------



## miketlse

god-bluff said:


> Help
> 
> There seems to be a problem with the battery level indicator on my new Mojo. It goes from green straight to red without changing Amber.
> 
> ...


It is not typical, but I am not sure whether you should be too concerned.
Normally it would take about 2 hours for the colour to pass through each charge level - so your situation is odd.
Blinking red is normally the last 2 minutes - so your situation is odd.
Green straight to red is odd - so again your situation is odd.

So several odd situations, but your battery still provides 8 hours.
To me the 8 hours is the key criteria, but I wouldn't blame you for emailing support@chordelectronics.co.uk and asking their advice.


----------



## CJG888

adeseaso said:


> You'll see varying opinions. I find fiddling with sources worthwhile. For mobile use I'd get the XDuoo X10T II.



I will definitely second that!

Get an X10T II and a Lifatec glass Toslink cable, and you will have a world class rig!


----------



## Kentajalli

sebek said:


> I use Chord Mojo with a Xiaomi smartphone and I find it wonderful ... but I was wondering: would there be an improvement by pairing it with a DAP or a better smartphone like LG?


if your player is seeing Mojo and it operates in bit perfect mode, then your phone is identical in sound quality to the finest most expensive DAP there is.


----------



## Kentajalli

juansan said:


> In theory no.
> 
> The only thing that may happen is that the phone software may somehow reduce the sampling rate (someone please correct me but I believe some android phones have a top limit of 48khz). As long as the “correct” unadulterated file is transmitted to the mojo from your source there will be no difference.


depends on the software player.
if it is not usb direct, or bit perfect, then the whole deal is off.
it will not sound its best.


----------



## surfgeorge

god-bluff said:


> Help
> 
> There seems to be a problem with the battery level indicator on my new Mojo. It goes from green straight to red without changing Amber.
> 
> ...



Maybe Chord provides a newer battery with a slightly higher voltage which stays above the warning threashold most of the time and only drops below it when it's already pretty low in charge.
But thinking of it, I think my Mojo does not behave that much differently. It stays green fo a long time and then changes rather quickly. Has been going strong for 3 years.
I'd not worry.


----------



## captblaze

surfgeorge said:


> Maybe Chord provides a newer battery with a slightly higher voltage which stays above the warning threashold most of the time and only drops below it when it's already pretty low in charge.
> But thinking of it, I think my Mojo does not behave that much differently. It stays green fo a long time and then changes rather quickly. Has been going strong for 3 years.
> I'd not worry.


My poly goes red at 50 % battery. Doesn’t flash till 10%. I use go figure to get a more accurate battery reading during use


----------



## petetheroadie

Anyone else having issues with Mojo not changing sample rates with the track? Mac OS X, recently updated to Big Sur.

Thanks!

Pete


----------



## kumar402

petetheroadie said:


> Anyone else having issues with Mojo not changing sample rates with the track? Mac OS X, recently updated to Big Sur.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Pete


Check if the output sample rate is fixed at the OS level. If that’s the case then it will be upsampled or Downsampled to the set level. Which player are you using?


----------



## petetheroadie

kumar402 said:


> Check if the output sample rate is fixed at the OS level. If that’s the case then it will be upsampled or Downsampled to the set level. Which player are you using?



I'm using the Tidal Mac OS App, and had to this point just plugged and played Mojo, with it adjusting sample rate automatically up to this point. When it sounded terrible one day this week I noticed it was set to 192kHz (Blue power ball) and wasn't changing automatically, so I used the Audio Midi setup app to change it to 44.1kHz (Red) setting, but now it no longer adjusts automatically when the sample rate changes.


----------



## kumar402

petetheroadie said:


> I'm using the Tidal Mac OS App, and had to this point just plugged and played Mojo, with it adjusting sample rate automatically up to this point. When it sounded terrible one day this week I noticed it was set to 192kHz (Blue power ball) and wasn't changing automatically, so I used the Audio Midi setup app to change it to 44.1kHz (Red) setting, but now it no longer adjusts automatically when the sample rate changes.


I think app like Audirvana or Vox can do automatic sample rate change in Mac OS. I am not sure if Tidal app can do the same.


----------



## dakanao

miketlse said:


> I have never tried a Xiaomi, but did start off using a Galaxy Note 3, as the input to my Mojo.
> Once I had added a ferrite choke to the usb cable, the Mojo sound signature was almost perfect, but during very quiet passages, there was sometimes a low level noise like a turntable stylus being dragged across a record for a fraction of a second.
> It inspired me to try using a Shanling M1 dap as the source, and that removed the 'stylus noise'.
> I also have a Poly, which also eliminated the 'stylus noise'.
> ...


When I used my Mojo with my, at the time new, iPad 6, I used it without a Jitterbug.

I honestly thought my DT150 was broken, because there was so little bass and the treble was not well controlled. With the Jitterbug, the bass got a bit better and highs smoothed out a tiny bit.

It wasn’t until I got the iSilencer+, that I found them sounding similar as they were with the Mojo on my older iPad 4 (which has a lot less EMI/RF noise than my more powerful and tech heavy iPad 6).


----------



## 118900

dakanao said:


> When I used my Mojo with my, at the time new, iPad 6, I used it without a Jitterbug.
> 
> I honestly thought my DT150 was broken, because there was so little bass and the treble was not well controlled. With the Jitterbug, the bass got a bit better and highs smoothed out a tiny bit.
> 
> It wasn’t until I got the iSilencer+, that I found them sounding similar as they were with the Mojo on my older iPad 4 (which has a lot less EMI/RF noise than my more powerful and tech heavy iPad 6).


does the iPad 6 have a "airplane" mode? did you ever try it with that and if so did you notice any difference?


----------



## sebek

I still don't understand if Mojo is able to play MQA from Tidal, when I listen to MQA files through UAPP the light stays red like normal 16/44 flacs. Is this normal?


----------



## dakanao

juansan said:


> does the iPad 6 have a "airplane" mode? did you ever try it with that and if so did you notice any difference?


It does, but never tried it. I stream most of my music through varies websites, so I need internet.


----------



## Kentajalli

sebek said:


> I still don't understand if Mojo is able to play MQA from Tidal, when I listen to MQA files through UAPP the light stays red like normal 16/44 flacs. Is this normal?


No Chord DAC decodes MQA.
the licence is expensive, and its benefits are disputed.
your player outputs to Mojo at 16/44.1 , after decoding MQA by software.


----------



## sebek

However I would like a new longer cable for charging, the serial 10 cm cable is ridiculous ... what exactly should I look for? Can anyone recommend one from Amazon?


----------



## 118900

RIP Rupert Neve


----------



## adeseaso

Being on my third ownership I think the Mojo might be my favourite DAC of all time. I do think it, like the Hugo, needs the help of a good source to show what it can do but l digress, it's best that everyone finds their own references with personal experience in that regard. 

I sold my ADI-2 DAC a few weeks ago due to not having wanted to use it once since I got the Mojo setup sorted out with the DigiOne. There should be consequences when adding warmth to the sound but somehow I don't think we pay for the _thick_ timbre of the Mojo and I wouldn't want to be without it. Rob tuned the filtering masterfully and overall the Chord filtering methods seems to work best for my ears. 

This setup cost me $400 all in all used and I feel content with no obvious place to go from here without multiplying the cost many times over. 

Most importantly, and I don't really see the need to dissect the reason - once the music starts playing it grabs my attention. Fully. Some gear makes me a fiddly and impatient listener while the Mojo seems to make me sit back, close my eyes and listen to albums from start to finish. The way it should be.


----------



## dontfeedphils

adeseaso said:


> Being on my third ownership I think the Mojo might be my favourite DAC of all time. I do think it, like the Hugo, needs the help of a good source to show what it can do but l digress, it's best that everyone finds their own references with personal experience in that regard.
> 
> I sold my ADI-2 DAC a few weeks ago due to not having wanted to use it once since I got the Mojo setup sorted out with the DigiOne. There should be consequences when adding warmth to the sound but somehow I don't think we pay for the _thick_ timbre of the Mojo and I wouldn't want to be without it. Rob tuned the filtering masterfully and overall the Chord filtering methods seems to work best for my ears.
> 
> ...



If that's the DigiOne Signature then pair it with Allo's Shanti LPS and you'll hear it step up another notch.


----------



## Kentajalli

adeseaso said:


> Most importantly, and I ........ Some gear makes me a fiddly and impatient listener while the Mojo seems to make me sit back, close my eyes and listen to albums from start to finish. The way it should be.


Well said.


----------



## alishafai

RiseFall123 said:


> In my case, If I try to push the two buttons during the charge, it will not go into the level out mode and also it won’t do the boot sequence.
> 
> If I remember well in the past I didn’t have this behavior.


I'm glad I found this post, because I had the same issue. Once I disconnected the cable that was doing the charging, I was able to engage Line Level exactly as expected. Thank you!


----------



## Carrow

Just got one of these. €389 with free delivery from Richer Sounds Belfast. Should be here in a week and I can't wait. Finally in a better financial position where I can start getting into the major-league audiophile stuff like this.


----------



## sebek

Surely someone will have compared Mojo with DAPs TOTL or almost and with good desktop configurations from 500 €, how is the Mojo in comparison? Is he beaten?


----------



## Carrow

Carrow said:


> Just got one of these. €389 with free delivery from Richer Sounds Belfast. Should be here in a week and I can't wait. Finally in a better financial position where I can start getting into the major-league audiophile stuff like this.


Arrived today! Could anyone give me any pointers on setting it up to work with UAPP on my Pioneer XDP-300R? Connected via a micro-USB cable but it's not outputting any sound. Thanks!


----------



## kumar402

sebek said:


> I still don't understand if Mojo is able to play MQA from Tidal, when I listen to MQA files through UAPP the light stays red like normal 16/44 flacs. Is this normal?


Tidal player unfolds the MQA packets before sending it to Mojo


----------



## headmanPL

Carrow said:


> Arrived today! Could anyone give me any pointers on setting it up to work with UAPP on my Pioneer XDP-300R? Connected via a micro-USB cable but it's not outputting any sound. Thanks!


I have no experience of the Pioneer, but having looked at a couple of reviews, I believe you need a USB - OTG cable (as when using an Android phone) rather than a standard micro USB cable


----------



## Carrow

headmanPL said:


> I have no experience of the Pioneer, but having looked at a couple of reviews, I believe you need a USB - OTG cable (as when using an Android phone) rather than a standard micro USB cable


Micro-A to Micro-B with one end connected to the DAP and the other connected to the Mojo, right?


----------



## BobJS

Carrow said:


> Micro-A to Micro-B with one end connected to the DAP and the other connected to the Mojo, right?



Google usb otg cable


----------



## 118900 (Feb 22, 2021)

Carrow said:


> Micro-A to Micro-B with one end connected to the DAP and the other connected to the Mojo, right?


No. You probably need an OTG cable which is male to female. Google OTG or read from post 41059 onwards as we literally just had this discussion (if your source is android based)


----------



## 118900

Carrow said:


> Arrived today! Could anyone give me any pointers on setting it up to work with UAPP on my Pioneer XDP-300R? Connected via a micro-USB cable but it's not outputting any sound. Thanks!


https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/ephox/StaticFiles/PUSA/Files/Home/xdp_300r_usermanual_en.pdf 

You definitely need an OTG cable.


----------



## Carrow

juansan said:


> No. You probably need an OTG cable which is male to female. Google OTG or read from post 41059 onwards as we literally just had this discussion (if your source is android based)


Something like this? Thanks for your help!


----------



## 118900

Carrow said:


> Something like this? Thanks for your help!


Yep. Just make sure the various USB standards (micro or C or whatever) match what you pioneer has. Then connect a normal usb A to usb micro to hook up the mojo. The USB A goes into the usb A socket of the OTG and the micro into the mojo


----------



## dontfeedphils

Carrow said:


> Something like this? Thanks for your help!



FYI, something like this will work and won't require two cables like previously suggested.


----------



## Carrow (Feb 22, 2021)

juansan said:


> Yep. Just make sure the various USB standards (micro or C or whatever) match what you pioneer has. Then connect a normal usb A to usb micro to hook up the mojo. The USB A goes into the usb A socket of the OTG and the micro into the mojo



It's a micro-USB input on the Pioneer as well so it'd be a micro-USB cable into the OTG (to hook up the Pioneer) and the other micro-USB input would hook up the Mojo, right? Would work just fine in that case then. Thanks


----------



## sebek

Android to Mojo I am using a simple Amazon Basics


----------



## sebek

sebek said:


> Android to Mojo I am using a simple Amazon Basics


About this: Has anyone heard improvements in sound using silver-plated cables, like Shanling L2?


----------



## vlach

Carrow said:


> It's a micro-USB input on the Pioneer as well so it'd be a micro-USB cable into the OTG (to hook up the Pioneer) and the other micro-USB input would hook up the Mojo, right? Would work just fine in that case then. Thanks


Does the Pioneer DAP have optical or coax output?


----------



## 118900 (Feb 23, 2021)

Carrow said:


> It's a micro-USB input on the Pioneer as well so it'd be a micro-USB cable into the OTG (to hook up the Pioneer) and the other micro-USB input would hook up the Mojo, right? Would work just fine in that case then. Thanks


It’s not a separate micro usb “cable” into the OTG to hook the pioneer. 

The OTG itself already incorporates a cable “with” a micro usb at one end that goes into the pioneer. The OTG must go into the pioneer to “tell” the pioneer to output digital otherwise it defeats the whole purpose of having an OTG.  

You then need a separate cable with Micro usb on one end (for the mojo) and whatever fits into the socket  end of the OTG (the end that isn’t connected to the pioneer). 

From what I have seen the OTG should have a standard usb A socket so you would need a usb A to micro usb cable to connect the mojo to the OTG itself. 

But CHECK the connections of each component to be double sure so you don’t end up buying the wrong OTG.


----------



## dontfeedphils

juansan said:


> It’s not a micro usb “into” the OTG from the pioneer.
> 
> It’s an OTG “with” a micro usb at one end (into the pioneer).
> 
> ...



You do not need two separate cables.  They make OTG cables with both ends male Micro-USB.


----------



## 118900 (Feb 23, 2021)

dontfeedphils said:


> You do not need two separate cables.  They make OTG cables with both ends male Micro-USB.


👍 Perfect. He can use that then. I don’t have android so I was going on what I have read and linked. If they make micro to micro OTG then that’s the perfect solution.

Edit: just saw your post with the link to the cable, 👍 brilliant.


----------



## Carrow (Feb 23, 2021)

juansan said:


> It’s not a separate micro usb “cable” into the OTG to hook the pioneer.
> 
> The OTG itself already incorporates a cable “with” a micro usb at one end that goes into the pioneer. The OTG must go into the pioneer to “tell” the pioneer to output digital otherwise it defeats the whole purpose of having an OTG.
> 
> ...




OK, thank you for the explanation!  (and it's 'they' regarding your post above, thanks  ) 

@vlach one or the other, definitely not both, I need to check which it is!


----------



## 118900

Carrow said:


> OK, thank you for the explanation!  (and it's 'they' regarding your post above, thanks  )
> 
> @vlach one or the other, definitely not both, I need to check which it is!


No problem but there is an alternative to use a single cable as explained by @dontfeedphils. Not sure what your reference to the “they” is though.


----------



## Carrow

juansan said:


> No problem but there is an alternative to use a single cable as explained by @dontfeedphils. Not sure what your reference to the “they” is though.



Regarding the pronouns I use (they/them and not he/him), sorry for the confusion! And yeah I know @dontfeedphils linked me that other cable but I already have something on the way for this. Thanks


----------



## Mediahound

More from Neil Young on the Mojo. (Note, the NYA app refers to his Neil Young Archives app, which is a paid service):

https://neilyoungarchives.com/news/6/article?id=Listen-Lets-Get-Cookin-Mojo


----------



## Carrow

While I wait for the OTG cable to arrive so I can start stacking: _good lord this sounds incredible_. Even listening to songs off Soundcloud or Spotify (as I've mostly needed to do this week), I can tell the Mojo is an absolute beast of an amp. Wonderful presentation and soundstage, tremendous clarity and a full-bodied sort of sound that I've been dipping in and out of since it turned up yesterday and I'm in love with it.


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 23, 2021)

Carrow said:


> While I wait for the OTG cable to arrive so I can start stacking: _good lord this sounds incredible_. Even listening to songs off Soundcloud or Spotify (as I've mostly needed to do this week), I can tell the Mojo is an absolute beast of an amp. Wonderful presentation and soundstage, tremendous clarity and a full-bodied sort of sound that I've been dipping in and out of since it turned up yesterday and I'm in love with it.


Yes Mojo has a warm, full bodied sound. I think it is the lower mid resolution that gets you.
this is where most other DAC 's have short comings, as a result they sound thin. Mojo sounds like a good valve amp, easy on the ear. you can listen for hours.
Do us a favour, will you:
once you got up and running, do a little comparison test, if you have an Android phone.
Compare the sound from your phone acting as DAP (install a trial version of Neutron free from market place) to your current DAP .
give yourself time, don't rush.
it might be a little anti-climax if they both sound the same (IF).
but don't let that "IF" cloud your judgement .
it would be interesting to hear what you report back.


----------



## Carrow

Kentajalli said:


> Yes Mojo has a warm, full bodied sound. I think it is the lower mid resolution that gets you.
> this is where most other DAC 's have short comings, as a result they sound thin. Mojo sounds like a good valve amp, easy on the ear. you can listen for hours.
> Do us a favour, will you:
> once you got up and running, do a little comparison test, if you have an Android phone.
> ...



Assuming all goes well when it arrives I'll see what my phone (Samsung A51) and the aforementioned XDP-300R make of it, sure!


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 23, 2021)

Carrow said:


> Assuming all goes well when it arrives I'll see what my phone (Samsung A51) and the aforementioned XDP-300R make of it, sure!


thanx.
my reasons for using Neutron media player are:
- it detects Mojo off-the-cuff 99 out of 100,
- it is bit accurate.
any other bit accurate player will do.
Just make sure you don't use any processing on the sound.


----------



## Carrow

Kentajalli said:


> thanx.
> my reasons for using Neutron media player are:
> - it detects Mojo off-the-cuff 99 out of 100,
> - it is bit accurate.
> ...


It arrived yesterday - how do you change the app options you get when you plug it in? I have UAPP running perfectly with it thanks to the OTGbut the (very powerful) Poweramp is my main player and what I'll be using as my benchmark; how to select that is currently eluding me! Thanks!


----------



## GreenBow

adeseaso said:


> Being on my third ownership I think the Mojo might be my favourite DAC of all time. I do think it, like the Hugo, needs the help of a good source to show what it can do but l digress, it's best that everyone finds their own references with personal experience in that regard.
> 
> I sold my ADI-2 DAC a few weeks ago due to not having wanted to use it once since I got the Mojo setup sorted out with the DigiOne. There should be consequences when adding warmth to the sound but somehow I don't think we pay for the _thick_ timbre of the Mojo and I wouldn't want to be without it. Rob tuned the filtering masterfully and overall the Chord filtering methods seems to work best for my ears.
> 
> ...



That's just an awesome post.

(It's also amazing to think that some preferred the Mojo to the ADI-2 DAC. ... I mean given some are saying the ADI-2 DAC beats the Qutest. That doesn't make sense to me since the ADI-2 DAC uses an off-the-shelf DAC chip.)


----------



## Kentajalli

*Myth Busting:*
The choice of DAC chip, in contrary to common belief (_Assumption!)_ , is not a deciding factor on the final sound quality that much.
I mean changing digits to basic analogue signal is not a very difficult job, it is the filtering and implementation of the devices, that has the most to do with final signal that comes out.
We all have seen the same chip from say Sabre, has been used in £100 DACs and £1000 DACs, but the two can sound totally different.
Chord and dCS have gone one way, others have gone another, and both have achieved good results at the end.
I have a _Leema Acoustics Elements DAC/Preamp _ which I believe is using an aging DAC chip of 192kHz capability. It is 8 years old, and I still swear by it. Indeed once I checked it against my Mojo in my home system, and I preferred the Leema! (My ears I know).
For portable use, I have not come across better than Mojo, somehow it works with earphones - it could be the amp section, I am not sure - because the said Leema does not sound as good ad Mojo from headphone out! go figure . . . 
To get fixated over the choice of DAC chips is not wise.


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 25, 2021)

Carrow said:


> It arrived yesterday - how do you change the app options you get when you plug it in? I have UAPP running perfectly with it thanks to the OTGbut the (very powerful) Poweramp is my main player and what I'll be using as my benchmark; how to select that is currently eluding me! Thanks!


To clear defaults for any app, you go to:
Settings >> Apps >> Apps >> "find you app"  >> "open by default"
Clear some or all defaults set for that app only.
Poweramp is good, but I am not sure if it can pickup Mojo by default, or have no processing enabled by default.
You need a transparent player of no processing (eq resampling etc.) so you can compare truthfully.
USB player is better for this purpose, Again Neutron is ideal, factory default installation is bit perfect.
Make sure you push the phone or DAPs volume to max. - then use Mojo's volume to control the loudness.


----------



## Rob Watts

Kentajalli said:


> *Myth Busting:*
> The choice of DAC chip, in contrary to common belief (_Assumption!)_ , is not a deciding factor on the final sound quality that much.
> I mean changing digits to basic analogue signal is not a very difficult job, it is the filtering and implementation of the devices, that has the most to do with final signal that comes out.
> We all have seen the same chip from say Sabre, has been used in £100 DACs and £1000 DACs, but the two can sound totally different.
> ...


Sorry but speaking as someone who has actually designed several DAC silicon chips and countless FPGA DACs (I think its about 50 designs now) what you are saying is simply not true. Changing digits to basic analogue signal is absolutely a hugely difficult job, and will account for 90% of the overall sound quality if you value musicality and transparency. Not only that but the basic conversion process will have a massive impact on the analogue section too.

But of course if you like distortion and aberrations, then its easy to muck things up with PSUs and analogue output stages.


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 26, 2021)

Rob Watts said:


> Sorry but speaking as someone who has actually designed several DAC silicon chips and countless FPGA DACs (I think its about 50 designs now) what you are saying is simply not true. Changing digits to basic analogue signal is absolutely a hugely difficult job, and will account for 90% of the overall sound quality if you value musicality and transparency. Not only that but the basic conversion process will have a massive impact on the analogue section too.
> 
> But of course if you like distortion and aberrations, then its easy to muck things up with PSUs and analogue output stages.


Thank you for replying, ofcource I love your work and my Mojo and respect you greatly.
So tell me (not counting FPGA designs) why is it that the same Off-the-shelf DAC chips, used in different devices sound so vastly different?
different manufacturers have used the very same chips in devices from £100 to £2000 with vastly different results.
I mean, is the choice of DAC chip, has most to do with final sound? - because I believe there is such assumption! such and such new DAC from this manufacturer has the latest Sabre (blah blah) DAC chip, so it must sound better than something else.


----------



## 118900

Deleted


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> Thank you for replying, ofcource I love your work and my Mojo and respect you greatly.
> So tell me (not counting FPGA designs) why is it that the same Off-the-shelf DAC chips, used in different devices sound so vastly different?
> different manufacturers have used the very same chips in devices from £100 to £2000 with vastly different results.
> I mean, is the choice of DAC chip, has most to do with final sound? - because I believe there is such assumption! such and such new DAC from this manufacturer has the latest Sabre (blah blah) DAC chip, so it must sound better than something else.


I’m not Rob, but I see what Kentajalli is getting at, and Rob alluded to it in his reply.  There may be much more you can do to alter the sound of a DAC by changing the output and other filter designs than just changing chips. So, for example, given a clean filter and output design, swapping off the shelf DAC chips may have less impact on the sound than changing filters, output stage and power supplies when using the same chip. All of which is not to say that a good D/A stage design is not hugely important in getting the best sound, but it needs to be supported by the whole design.


----------



## Mediahound (Feb 26, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> *Myth Busting:*
> The choice of DAC chip, in contrary to common belief (_Assumption!)_ , is not a deciding factor on the final sound quality that much.
> I mean changing digits to basic analogue signal is not a very difficult job, it is the filtering and implementation of the devices, that has the most to do with final signal that comes out.



The DAC chip/topology is THE MOST important. It's relatively easy to design a good sounding amp section and throw in some off-the-self DAC chip and call it done, which frankly is what most common DAC's on the market are.

It's ART to design DAC and incorporated digital amp from the ground up! And you hear this in Chord's DACs.


----------



## CJG888

Exactly. Chord DACs take a radically different approach.


----------



## Kentajalli

jarnopp said:


> I’m not Rob, but I see what Kentajalli is getting at, and Rob alluded to it in his reply.  There may be much more you can do to alter the sound of a DAC by changing the output and other filter designs than just changing chips. So, for example, given a clean filter and output design, swapping off the shelf DAC chips may have less impact on the sound than changing filters, output stage and power supplies when using the same chip. All of which is not to say that a good D/A stage design is not hugely important in getting the best sound, but it needs to be supported by the whole design.


In addition to your reply, I include, digital filtering, oversampling , clock implementation/jitter reduction etc.
Even though there are some recent DAC chips that are all on one chip, includes USB input and headphone amplifier.
But let us see if Mr. Watts feels inclined to explain further, after all, he knows!


----------



## dakanao

Rob Watts said:


> Sorry but speaking as someone who has actually designed several DAC silicon chips and countless FPGA DACs (I think its about 50 designs now) what you are saying is simply not true. Changing digits to basic analogue signal is absolutely a hugely difficult job, and will account for 90% of the overall sound quality if you value musicality and transparency. Not only that but the basic conversion process will have a massive impact on the analogue section too.
> 
> But of course if you like distortion and aberrations, then its easy to muck things up with PSUs and analogue output stages.


I’ve actually noticed the Mojo’s sound degrading (getting brighter and loosing bass impact and extension) when I’m switching tabs on my browser...

Is this because of the EMI peaking up, when switching tabs?


----------



## Kentajalli

dakanao said:


> I’ve actually noticed the Mojo’s sound degrading (getting brighter and loosing bass impact and extension) when I’m switching tabs on my browser...
> 
> Is this because of the EMI peaking up, when switching tabs?


I think it has more to do what those _Tabs _contain.
If say, you switch to a tab with lots of naked ladies, it might raise your blood-pressure a bit, causing inflamation in your inner ear causing momentary low frequency insensitivity, and as a result the appearence of a treble boost.
So EMI peaking? not so much - 
Excited Male Interference? perhaps.


----------



## dakanao (Feb 26, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> I think it has more to do what those _Tabs _contain.
> If say, you switch to a tab with lots of naked ladies, it might raise your blood-pressure a bit, causing inflamation in your inner ear causing momentary low frequency insensitivity, and as a result the appearence of a treble boost.
> So EMI peaking? not so much -
> Excited Male Interference? perhaps.


I’ll wait for Rob Watts explanation. I believe the Mojo is transparent enough, that those fluctuations of analogue noise when switchting tabs (no not naked ladies), makes the sound edgier and bass less extended and impactful. This is subtle, but to me noticable.

When I tap the buttons of the Mojo, the sound is back to normal.. It’s just something I’ve noticed and confirmed, on tracks I’ve heard dozens of times, without me reading it anywhere before hand.

After I’ve noticed it, I googled for it, and there seems to be something there giving noise when operating programs.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 26, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> *Myth Busting:*
> The choice of DAC chip, in contrary to common belief (_Assumption!)_ , is not a deciding factor on the final sound quality that much.
> I mean changing digits to basic analogue signal is not a very difficult job, it is the filtering and implementation of the devices, that has the most to do with final signal that comes out.
> We all have seen the same chip from say Sabre, has been used in £100 DACs and £1000 DACs, but the two can sound totally different.
> ...





Kentajalli said:


> Thank you for replying, ofcource I love your work and my Mojo and respect you greatly.
> So tell me (not counting FPGA designs) why is it that the same Off-the-shelf DAC chips, used in different devices sound so vastly different?
> different manufacturers have used the very same chips in devices from £100 to £2000 with vastly different results.
> I mean, is the choice of DAC chip, has most to do with final sound? - because I believe there is such assumption! such and such new DAC from this manufacturer has the latest Sabre (blah blah) DAC chip, so it must sound better than something else.



You're unlikely to find the same chip in a £100 and £1000 system. From what I have seen, most manufacturers use increasing quality chips as the products go up the line. For example, more expensive kit often uses dual DACs.


The second question you are asking is easliy found about, so why not look it up. ..... Q. Why do same chips sound so different? A. It's down to:


power supply cleanliness/noise.
the clock chip quality
how the sound from the DAC is massaged. If a chip is bright, it will get treble taming in either EQ or somewhere else.
quality of components used in the rest of the player, other than the DAC chip
short clean signal paths and other methods - noise cancellation
RFI - analogue circuits need shielding from digital noisy circuits
There will be other elements that I have forgotten. I keep waiting and remembering stuff to add, but am quitting here. Up to you now.


----------



## Kentajalli

GreenBow said:


> You're unlikely to find the same chip in a £100 and £1000 system. From what I have seen, most manufacturers use increasing quality chips as the products go up the line. For example, more expensive kit often uses dual DACs.
> 
> 
> The second question you are asking is easliy found about, so why not look it up. ..... Q. Why do same chips sound so different? A. It's down to:
> ...


Yes, thank you - I Googled it.
Breeze Audio Dac selling for less than $100 using Sabre ES9018.
Exasound Audio Dac selling for $2500 using same Sabre ES9018.
As to second part of your reply, my points exactly, but let us see if Mr. Watts can shine more light on this.


----------



## 118900

Deleted


----------



## 118900 (Feb 26, 2021)

deleted again. I need to learn my lesson and just ignore certain people instead of getting involved.....🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kentajalli

juansan said:


> deleted again. I need to learn my lesson and just ignore certain people instead of getting involved.....🤣🤣🤣


I love you too.
say what you feel, for myself, I never hold it against you or feel offended.


----------



## kumar402

dakanao said:


> I’ve actually noticed the Mojo’s sound degrading (getting brighter and loosing bass impact and extension) when I’m switching tabs on my browser...
> 
> Is this because of the EMI peaking up, when switching tabs?


That's why I like Audirvana player as it has a switch to put the player on exclusive mode and hence anything else running on laptop has no bearing on sound.


----------



## GreenBow

dakanao said:


> I’ve actually noticed the Mojo’s sound degrading (getting brighter and loosing bass impact and extension) when I’m switching tabs on my browser...
> 
> Is this because of the EMI peaking up, when switching tabs?



If you are using USB, then try a Jitterbug as that will block RFI, or use 'optical'. 

Never heard anyone else report that though.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 26, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> Yes, thank you - I Googled it.
> Breeze Audio Dac selling for less than $100 using Sabre ES9018.
> Exasound Audio Dac selling for $2500 using same Sabre ES9018.
> As to second part of your reply, my points exactly, but let us see if Mr. Watts can shine more light on this.



I have seen it myself with a chip in a cheap and expensive device, but not often. However I barely ever look over other DACs, because they never meet up to Chord DACs in reviews or opinion. In general I have zero idea what DAC chip is in which brand devices.

I think the time I saw it recently was in the REMI ADI-2-DAC. I looked up what it was using for DA conversion because it was reviewing well. I was curious to see if used proprietory coding and processor like Rob's work. It was an stock DAC chip though, but I was curious because of the hype around the ADI-2. During my search of that that DAC chip I spotted it in other devices.

On the other hand, I can completely understand why people buy other brand DACs too.


When I said why not google your question, I mean what I sadi in that sentence. Not different priced DACs using the same chips. .. I thought that was obvious.

Anyway whatever, this is the Mojo thread, so I feel I am done.


----------



## 118900 (Feb 26, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> I have seen it myself with a chip in a cheap and expensive device, but not often. However I barely ever look over other DACs, because they never meet up to Chord DACs in reviews or opinion. In general I have zero idea what DAC chip is in which brand devices.
> 
> I think the time I saw it recently was in the REMI ADI-2-DAC. I looked up what it was using for DA conversion because it was reviewing well. I was curious to see if used proprietory coding and processor like Rob's work. It was an stock DAC chip though, but I was curious because of the hype around the ADI-2. During my search of that that DAC chip I spotted it in other devices.
> 
> ...


agreed. I’m still unsure whether some people are just trolling the board or whether they are actually limited to the point that they don’t understand half of what they “google” yet still insist on “educating” the rest of us, even when the facts prove them wrong, as amply demonstrated by Rob’s  intervention earlier, but not only. 

Fortunately a little common sense and the ignore button are our friends.


----------



## dakanao

GreenBow said:


> If you are using USB, then try a Jitterbug as that will block RFI, or use 'optical'.
> 
> Never heard anyone else report that though.


No this is on the iPad. I did have the same issue on my laptop as well.

I notice it rather easily with my HD650 and DT150, reason being that if that brightness kicks in, the bass gets under my preference of being satisfying.


----------



## Hooster

GreenBow said:


> I have seen it myself with a chip in a cheap and expensive device, but not often. However I barely ever look over other DACs, because they never meet up to Chord DACs in reviews or opinion. In general I have zero idea what DAC chip is in which brand devices.
> 
> I think the time I saw it recently was in the REMI ADI-2-DAC. I looked up what it was using for DA conversion because it was reviewing well. I was curious to see if used proprietory coding and processor like Rob's work. It was an stock DAC chip though, but I was curious because of the hype around the ADI-2. During my search of that that DAC chip I spotted it in other devices.
> 
> ...



I can understand it too. Chord dacs are excellent but there are some things they could be doing better.

1. Styling. Please give the colored balls back to the eighties. (I happen to be color blind which deepens my hate of the colored balls.)

2. Ergonomics. These dacs are usually very simple so why complicate things?

3. Build quality. I know this varies among the Chord dacs but I have had a Mojo and I felt that the build quality was dismal for the amount of money the thing costs.

4. Value for money. These things are just too expensive. Chord needs to overhaul their business model and decide whether they want to be a high end, limited production boutique brand or something that appeals to the wider market, as in hundreds of thousands of even millions of people. Chord is producing products that should have mass appeal but they seem to be hamstrung by sticking to their high end business model. (Saying that I would personally not mind paying the price they are currently asking if items 1, 2 and 3 were fixed.)

And while I am here, some "stock dacs" are actually quite good. If you compare dac A vs dac B and they both have the same stock dac chip, then obviously any difference you hear is due to the implementation.


----------



## vlach (Feb 27, 2021)

Hooster said:


> I can understand it too. Chord dacs are excellent but there are some things they could be doing better.
> 
> 1. Styling. Please give the colored balls back to the eighties. (I happen to be color blind which deepens my hate of the colored balls.)
> 
> ...



I personally think the balls are a huge, huge, huge part of Chord's success. Styling matters to people and credit is due for innovating a truly unique design. I particularly enjoy the fact that the colors change as the freq sampling rate changes.

I also think the build quality of the Mojo is outstanding. I took it apart to remove the battery and was impressed how precise the casing parts fit together. I simply cannot agree on that point.

One more point, just because you don't like the balls (i would argue that you are in the minority) or ergonomics of Chord products doesn't mean that Chord needs to overhaul their (incredible successful) business model.

If i could have things my way i would like to see a desktop sized Mojo.


----------



## Hooster

I am happy to see that someone likes the balls. The are just not for me.


----------



## Kentajalli

Hooster said:


> I am happy to see that someone likes the balls. The are just not for me.


I don't like the look, the balls, the lot - fortunate it sounds good and functions well.
styling is a personal thing, but in this case, it has actually caused Mojo to be thicker and heavier than it would otherwise have been.
I take lighter and thinner every time, over styling.


----------



## DBaldock9

Hooster said:


> I am happy to see that someone likes the balls. The are just not for me.



That's specifically why I haven't purchased a Mojo.


----------



## vmiguel

vlach said:


> ... I took it apart to remove the battery ...


Can you please explain? You took out the battery and use the Mojo as a desktop dac or get a new one in? Does the Mojo work with no battery inside?


----------



## vlach

vmiguel said:


> Can you please explain? You took out the battery and use the Mojo as a desktop dac or get a new one in? Does the Mojo work with no battery inside?


Yes, i use it as a desktop DAC without the battery inside.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Hooster said:


> I am happy to see that someone likes the balls. The are just not for me.



I think many like the design and overall aesthetics of the Chord gear. I now have the TT2 and still not letting go of the Mojo and Hugo2, despite the disappearance of travel.


----------



## styler

Hooster said:


> I can understand it too. Chord dacs are excellent but there are some things they could be doing better.
> 
> 1. Styling. Please give the colored balls back to the eighties. (I happen to be color blind which deepens my hate of the colored balls.)
> 
> ...


i mostly disagree. i do think aesthetics could improve on SOME of their products but i think they do have many options at reasonable price points. theres not many DACs better than chord, even on the lower end. i think an M-Scaler plus HugoTT2 competes against much more expensive dacs and truly represents state of the art. is a dCs system that much better? i think not. going lower in the line up, you get mostly the same tech but at much cheaper price points.


----------



## Hooster

styler said:


> i mostly disagree. i do think aesthetics could improve on SOME of their products but i think they do have many options at reasonable price points. theres not many DACs better than chord, even on the lower end. i think an M-Scaler plus HugoTT2 competes against much more expensive dacs and truly represents state of the art. is a dCs system that much better? i think not. going lower in the line up, you get mostly the same tech but at much cheaper price points.



Yes, Mscaler etc. is great but but I could just never have something that looks like that in my house.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Hooster said:


> Yes, Mscaler etc. is great but but I could just never have something that looks like that in my house.



lol a bit dramatic


----------



## Kentajalli

Hooster said:


> Yes, Mscaler etc. is great but but I could just never have something that looks like that in my house.


get one, keep it my house!
😊


----------



## sebek

Is there any problem with leaving Mojo unused for a few weeks? Doesn't it hurt the battery?


----------



## 118900

sebek said:


> Is there any problem with leaving Mojo unused for a few weeks? Doesn't it hurt the battery?


No. It may lose a little bit of charge at most. However don’t leave it unused with a fully discharged battery, charge it to at least 50 %


----------



## Julius Decimus

sebek said:


> Is there any problem with leaving Mojo unused for a few weeks? Doesn't it hurt the battery?


Loses around 15-20% battery per week when not used. Charge it at least 1 time per month.


----------



## miketlse

sebek said:


> Is there any problem with leaving Mojo unused for a few weeks? Doesn't it hurt the battery?


Most of the feedback about batteries, mentions that leaving batteries at 100% charge or 0% charge for a long time, reduces the battery life.
So it seems to be best practice to try and keep the Mojo battery within the limits '20% to 80%' of charge.
Yes this does require that owners 'plan their charging cycles' to maximise the battery life - maybe not a big inconvenience for many owners.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

sebek said:


> Is there any problem with leaving Mojo unused for a few weeks? Doesn't it hurt the battery?



I think it can vary from unit to unit, the rate of discharge. I last charged mine sometime in early January and last evening I used it and the battery indicator was still green.


----------



## 118900

Julius Decimus said:


> Loses around 15-20% battery per week when not used. Charge it at least 1 time per month.


That much? I read somewhere that a full charge takes about 6 months to discharge when unused but tbh I haven’t tested it myself.


----------



## miketlse

juansan said:


> That much? I read somewhere that a full charge takes about 6 months to discharge when unused but tbh I haven’t tested it myself.


6 months to discharge does seem a long time to me.


----------



## Scorpio1957 (Mar 2, 2021)

juansan said:


> That much? I read somewhere that a full charge takes about 6 months to discharge when unused but tbh I haven’t tested it myself.


I have one of mine stacked to a AK70, I don’t use it daily or sometimes for weeks at a time as I have other players plus the Mojo/Poly combination, used briefly about six weeks ago turned it on this week and the Mojo battery was dead, it’s about two years old.


----------



## 118900

Could be, I’ve only had mine just over a month so I don’t have practical experience with mojo battery life, just what I have read about it and generic experience/knowledge of batteries.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

juansan said:


> Could be, I’ve only had mine just over a month so I don’t have practical experience with mojo battery life, just what I have read about it and generic experience/knowledge of batteries.



Have mine since October 2019. Used it almost daily until March 2020. Now I don't use it for weeks and it keeps its charge quite well.


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 2, 2021)

miketlse said:


> Most of the feedback about batteries, mentions that leaving batteries at 100% charge or 0% charge for a long time, reduces the battery life.
> So it seems to be best practice to try and keep the Mojo battery within the limits '20% to 80%' of charge.
> Yes this does require that owners 'plan their charging cycles' to maximise the battery life - maybe not a big inconvenience for many owners.


Credit to Mr. Watts, he is aware of this phenomena, so Mojo charges to 90% of battery's capacity (8.2 volts instead of 8.4 volts max.) to make sure the batteries last.
As true as the above statement is, I just thought I mention it, so people don't assume that full charge in Mojo's terms means depreciation on the battery.
Mojo cuts out charging at 90% of theoretical capacity of the batteries - feel free to let Mojo decide.
The older the batteries, the more charge they loose in standby - just like your phone or laptop.


----------



## vlach (Mar 2, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> Credit to Mr. Watts, he is aware of this phenomena, so Mojo charges to 90% of battery's capacity (8.2 volts instead of 8.4 volts max.) to make sure the batteries last.
> As true as the above statement is, I just thought I mention it, so people don't assume that full charge in Mojo's terms means depreciation on the battery.
> Mojo cuts out charging at 90% of theoretical capacity of the batteries - feel free to let Mojo decide.
> The older the batteries, the more charge they loose in standby - just like your phone or


Deleted.


----------



## Julius Decimus

juansan said:


> That much? I read somewhere that a full charge takes about 6 months to discharge when unused but tbh I haven’t tested it myself.


Yes. Mine is 1.5 years old. I use it 10 hours per week average. But there were months in summer when not used it at all. So...battery is still OK. As new would lose less.

As new i was getting 8h and 14min through the USB input. Coaxial was around 9h and 40min.

Now after almost 2 years is 7h 30min through USB and coaxial is 8h 52-3min.

That is with volume levels green colour balls.

For someone that reads and have not noticed this (and have the possibility to do so), using the coaxial input of Mojo will give you average 90-100min more play time. If you need it to work more and can't charge it.


----------



## sebek

I was looking for a charger with a longer and more comfortable cable than the one that came with the Mojo.

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B00U88KSHO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Q2GWJ08WCGZBCJZBMW2W

This for example should work perfectly with Mojo? Micro USB 5V 2A


----------



## 118900

sebek said:


> I was looking for a charger with a longer and more comfortable cable than the one that came with the Mojo.
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/dp/B00U88KSHO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Q2GWJ08WCGZBCJZBMW2W
> 
> This for example should work perfectly with Mojo? Micro USB 5V 2A


Anything above 1A should work so yes, that should be fine


----------



## tret (Mar 3, 2021)

I've received two Mojos in a row (from Amazon) that were fully discharged upon arrival. I imagine they've been sitting on the shelf for a while. Anyway, neither of them will charge. I've tried 5 different USB chargers, several different USB A to Micro USB cables and get the same results. Here's what I've observed.

While off, the power LED / Charge indicator does not light up. I've left each connected to power for 24-48 hours with no luck and no charging
While connected to power, I can turn each on and the power LED / Charge indicator flashes red 2-3 times before turning solid white
I can use each while connected to power, no problem
If I turn them off while still connected to power, the power LED / Charge indicator turns off and will not turn back on unless the unit is powered back on
If I disconnect power after having been powered on and connected to power for several hours, each turn off immediately indicating they have 0 charge
I figured the first unit was simply faulty but it seems unlikely to receive two units in a row with the same defect. I'll also add that I can charge my Poly from the same USB chargers/cables with no issue. Is this a known behavior and if so, how can I get these Mojos to charge?


----------



## kkrazik2008

tret said:


> I've received two Mojos in a row (from Amazon) that were fully discharged upon arrival. I imagine they've been sitting on the shelf for a while. Anyway, neither of them will charge. I've tried 5 different USB chargers, several different USB A to Micro USB cables and get the same results. Here's what I've observed.
> 
> While off, the power LED / Charge indicator does not light up. I've left each connected to power for 24-48 hours with no luck and no charging
> While connected to power, I can turn each on and the power LED / Charge indicator flashes red 2-3 times before turning solid white
> ...


This is going to sound really dumb, which usb input are you using to charge, the left or the right input?


----------



## tret

kkrazik2008 said:


> This is going to sound really dumb, which usb input are you using to charge, the left or the right input?



The one on the right, with the little battery icon


----------



## Kentajalli

tret said:


> I've received two Mojos in a row (from Amazon) that were fully discharged upon arrival. I imagine they've been sitting on the shelf for a while. Anyway, neither of them will charge. I've tried 5 different USB chargers, several different USB A to Micro USB cables and get the same results. Here's what I've observed.
> 
> While off, the power LED / Charge indicator does not light up. I've left each connected to power for 24-48 hours with no luck and no charging
> While connected to power, I can turn each on and the power LED / Charge indicator flashes red 2-3 times before turning solid white
> ...


both may have bad batteries or bad battery connection on the inside.
if you feel like it, with the correct hex tool, carefully open one, disconnect the battery plug from main board, re insert it a couple of times (to clean the pins) and see if you get joy.
if not return them.


----------



## 118900 (Mar 4, 2021)

tret said:


> The one on the right, with the little battery icon


Have you tried leaving it connected overnight? Sometimes when the battery is really dead it can take ages for the cycle to start up.

@tret 
having re-read your post please ignore the above. What current are your chargers rated at?



tret said:


> The one on the right, with the little battery icon


I would strongly suggest you *do not *open it up under any circumstances as suggested by someone as this would invalidate the warranty and you risk being lumped with a mojo that doesn’t work and that you cannot have replaced or be reimbursed for.


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 4, 2021)

juansan said:


> Have you tried leaving it connected overnight? Sometimes when the battery is really dead it can take ages for the cycle to start up.
> 
> @tret
> having re-read your post please ignore the above. What current are your chargers rated at?
> ...


Juansan has a point.
Why haven't you contacted Chord? they may have a solution.
you can ask them, if they allow you to do the test I mentioned, if they do, there would be no issue with your warranty.
Alternatively , just return them to Amazon.


----------



## tret

Kentajalli said:


> both may have bad batteries or bad battery connection on the inside.
> if you feel like it, with the correct hex tool, carefully open one, disconnect the battery plug from main board, re insert it a couple of times (to clean the pins) and see if you get joy.
> if not return them.


Since they are brand new and can easily be returned I think I'll just do that if need be. Certainly don't want any questions raised if they discover it has been opened.



juansan said:


> What current are your chargers rated at?


Here are a few:

Apple A1385: 5V - 1A
Anker PowerPort+: 3.6-6.5V - 3A / 6.5-9V - 2A / 9-12V - 1.5A
Choetech Q5003-US: 3.6-6V - 3A / 6-9V - 2A / 9-12V - 1.5A




Kentajalli said:


> Juansan has a point.
> Why haven't you contacted Chord? they may have a solution.
> you can ask them, if they allow you to do the test I mentioned, if they do, there would be no issue with your warranty.
> Alternatively , just return them to Amazon.


I'll reach out to Chord and see what they have to say. Thanks!


----------



## 118900

tret said:


> Since they are brand new and can easily be returned I think I'll just do that if need be. Certainly don't want any questions raised if they discover it has been opened.
> 
> 
> Here are a few:
> ...


I myself use the apple one for mine. Very sad to hear you have had issues with both.


----------



## v1rooz

Hello guys i need an advice. Im using neutron music player with mojo and hifiman he-400i over android. All my music is 16/44100 flac. Today i tried upscalling to dsd (white diode lit on mojo). And the sound was incredibly different. Much more airy, instuments better placed around my head, some rock music were sounding almost like live concert. With pcm signal not upscalled sound is more warm i think, a little muddy?? Whole life i was reading upscalling is very bad, for the best results use only native bitrate etc. And my question is why 16/44100 upscalled to dsd sound more like live music with almost every aspect reproduced better) mojo has some awesome dsd chip or what. Or maybe its only my impression and i should never ever use upscale mode  in neutron? Help me with that guys i do not understand that really.


----------



## 118900 (Mar 4, 2021)

v1rooz said:


> Hello guys i need an advice. Im using neutron music player with mojo and hifiman he-400i over android. All my music is 16/44100 flac. Today i tried upscalling to dsd (white diode lit on mojo). And the sound was incredibly different. Much more airy, instuments better placed around my head, some rock music were sounding almost like live concert. With pcm signal not upscalled sound is more warm i think, a little muddy?? Whole life i was reading upscalling is very bad, for the best results use only native bitrate etc. And my question is why 16/44100 upscalled to dsd sound more like live music with almost every aspect reproduced better) mojo has some awesome dsd chip or what. Or maybe its only my impression and i should never ever use upscale mode  in neutron? Help me with that guys i do not understand that really.


Never ever upscale to mojo, let mojo handle the native signal it’s original format.

Most upscaling is very poorly implemented unless you go for the chord Mscaler which is about 4000 GBP and doesn’t work with the mojo anyway.

the mojo handles dsd over pcm (DOP). It doesn’t “convert” dsd to analogue natively.


----------



## v1rooz

Yes it is that option what im talking about. When i enabled DoP with pcm do dsd in the dop submenu sound changed but white diode on mojo started to lit. In dop submenu is another option native dsd and when it is enabled diode at mojo is red like should be for 44100, but with this option eq doesnt work. 

Why i think, with DoP and PCM to DSD mode on. Sound is impressive better, the same lvl of details but better placed and more airy? This mode make sound fake?


For conclusion for best results with my format what options i should turn on/off? 
DoP - on/off
submenu:
PCM to DSD - on/off
native dsd on/off


----------



## 118900 (Mar 4, 2021)

v1rooz said:


> Yes it is that option what im talking about. When i enabled DoP with pcm do dsd in the dop submenu sound changed but white diode on mojo started to lit. In dop submenu is another option native dsd and when it is enabled diode at mojo is red like should be for 44100, but with this option eq doesnt work.
> 
> Why i think, with DoP and PCM to DSD mode on. Sound is impressive better, the same lvl of details but better placed and more airy? This mode make sound fake?
> 
> ...


I would leave everything native

@v1rooz 
edit to clarify: DoP: off


----------



## v1rooz

Thanks for advice.


----------



## 118900

juansan said:


> I would leave everything native





v1rooz said:


> Thanks for advice.


No problem


----------



## CJG888

I would consider unpacking to WAV at the native bit depth and sample rate. It seems, to my ears at least, to sound marginally better than FLAC or ALAC.


----------



## CJG888

It’s not always practical with portable devices, though...


----------



## Kentajalli

v1rooz said:


> Yes it is that option what im talking about. When i enabled DoP with pcm do dsd in the dop submenu sound changed but white diode on mojo started to lit. In dop submenu is another option native dsd and when it is enabled diode at mojo is red like should be for 44100, but with this option eq doesnt work.
> 
> Why i think, with DoP and PCM to DSD mode on. Sound is impressive better, the same lvl of details but better placed and more airy? This mode make sound fake?
> 
> ...


you probably are either going through some sort of DSP ( equal, effects etc.) when not is DSD , and when you output in DSD they probably get switched off.
there is no reason why DSD output from Neutron should in anyway be superior .
To add to that, Mojo transcodes DSD back to PCM in order to work with it.
You have paid good money for Mojo to do the upscale (to 768KHz) with finesse! 
Neutron should just dish out the bits untouched.
to answer your last question , select only Native DSD on Neutron under DSD settings.
Also make sure under audio hardware, Mojo is picked up.


----------



## Julius Decimus

v1rooz said:


> Hello guys i need an advice. Im using neutron music player with mojo and hifiman he-400i over android. All my music is 16/44100 flac. Today i tried upscalling to dsd (white diode lit on mojo). And the sound was incredibly different. Much more airy, instuments better placed around my head, some rock music were sounding almost like live concert. With pcm signal not upscalled sound is more warm i think, a little muddy??


Yes, there is difference. If upsampling to DSD sounds better to you, then leave it on. 
Though, use 64bit processing on + DSD64. Or 32 bit + DSD128, or 64bit + DSD128. Just not 32bit + DSD64 (might not hear so noticable effect).

Take a look at this post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-34#post-13934433

There is explained why it sounds softer with upsampling to DSD.


----------



## 118900 (Mar 4, 2021)

Julius Decimus said:


> Yes, there is difference. If upsampling to DSD sounds better to you, then leave it on.
> Though, use 64bit processing on + DSD64. Or 32 bit + DSD128, or 64bit + DSD128. Just not 32bit + DSD64 (might not hear so noticable effect).
> 
> Take a look at this post: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-34#post-13934433
> ...


take a look at this which also explains why you shouldn’t rely on software upscaling etc. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12869423


----------



## Julius Decimus

juansan said:


> take a look at this which also explains why you shouldn’t rely on software upscaling etc.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12869423


Yes, i agree with this. I fully support what you guys are saying, and mister Watts of course as well when he advice not to do upsampling.

I am sure and see that without the upsampling it sounds most accurate. And most detailed.

Though....not always most "musical". So, it's not more accurate if you upsample to DSD, but i have a feeling if it wasn't the high battery consumption on the device that is doing the upsampling, 6 or 7 out of 10 persons would go with the DSD upsampling compared to not at all. This not only with the Mojo, but most DACs or DAPs. Is not better, just different .


----------



## 118900 (Mar 4, 2021)

Julius Decimus said:


> Yes, i agree with this. I fully support what you guys are saying, and mister Watts of course as well when he advice not to do upsampling.
> 
> I am sure and see that without the upsampling it sounds most accurate. And most detailed.
> 
> Though....not always most "musical". So, it's not more accurate if you upsample to DSD, but i have a feeling if it wasn't the high battery consumption on the device that is doing the upsampling, 6 or 7 out of 10 persons would go with the DSD upsampling compared to not at all. This not only with the Mojo, but most DACs or DAPs. Is not better, just different .



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12441543


----------



## v1rooz

Thank all of you guys for explaination why not instead of simple do not do that. i have readed all of your posts and links included. Now i have a little bit knowledge about the problem.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Mar 4, 2021)

juansan said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-12441543


Yes, i agree.

Making a DAC to sound in almost all situations good is whole different thing. One cannot not agree with explanations like these from mister Watts.

Something that almost no other designer/engineer/manufacturer is doing, as far as i know (not writing explanations like these).

And you know, it's just different. I am not saying it's better to upsample to DSD. But if you hear it as better sounding for you...why not. If so, you just enjoy your Mojo more, look at it that way. It's a win win.

The guys that are programming Neutron surely know what they are doing. Same as mister Watts i see them really passionate about their products. It is good software to do the upsampling. Yes, it's not like hardware build in probably (though, i have not had the chance to hear DAC that upsamples to DSD natively like these from PS audio for example). The other mobile player that can do this is Onkyo Audio player only ? And it does not support that wide variety of audio formats like Neutron. For example Onkyo can't play WMA files. So...from this point Neutron is best on mobile as i see it. It does everything you need from a audio player.

Ok, don't be angry, just giving my point of view.


----------



## 118900

Julius Decimus said:


> Yes, i agree.
> 
> Making a DAC to sound in almost all situations good is whole different thing. One cannot not agree with explanations like these from mister Watts.
> 
> ...


Not at all angry, I don’t have a personal stake in the matter, but considering you do read Rob’s own thread and use a mojo and thus subscribe (I assume) to his philosophy I’m just surprised that you advocate advice that contrasts with what he specifically says.

either way I agree that the important thing is what makes each listener happy.


----------



## 118900

v1rooz said:


> Thank all of you guys for explaination why not instead of simple do not do that. i have readed all of your posts and links included. Now i have a little bit knowledge about the problem.


I would suggest you also read the following post from Rob Watts and even follow the thread it’s posted on for even more information:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/post-12457933


----------



## x RELIC x (Mar 4, 2021)

To add to the DoP discussion, it should be known that DoP doesn’t in any way alter a DSD file that is played back, nor does it convert to PCM. It’s just a way of transmitting DSD without drivers and was initially invented as a way to get DSD audio to work over USB since USB audio only recognized PCM bitstreams. If the DAC employs DoP then it ‘extracts‘ the DSD information bit for bit, and very much as ‘native’ DSD. The whole native DSD vs DoP is an unfortunate naming convention.

Also, the Mojo converts all DSD to PCM internally for the WTA upsampling, no matter how it is sent to the Mojo.


----------



## 118900 (Mar 4, 2021)

x RELIC x said:


> To add to the DoP discussion, it should be known that DoP doesn’t in any way alter a DSD file that is played back, nor does it convert to PCM. It’s just a way of transmitting DSD without drivers and was initially invented as a way to get DSD audio to work over USB since USB audio only recognized PCM bitstreams. If the DAC employs DoP then it ‘extracts‘ the DSD information bit for bit, and very much as ‘native’ DSD. The whole native DSD vs DoP is an unfortunate naming convention.
> 
> Also, the Mojo converts all DSD to PCM internally for the internal upsampling, no matter how it is sent to the Mojo.


The last sentence is the most important one with regards to the mojo in the context of the original question I think.

As the mojo converts all DSD to PCM for upsampling and conversion to analogue there is little point in having a player convert a PCM file into a DSD file (with all the inherent problems of software conversion) to then have the mojo reconvert it to PCM again. I think Rob has clearly pointed out in several posts (including one that I linked) that files should be transmitted to the mojo as is to allow mojo’s superior capabilities to handle it.

but de gustibus and all that 😜


----------



## sebek

On UAPP what would the most suitable setting be?

DSD to PCM
DoP
Native DSD


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 4, 2021)

For the record, as a long time user (and lover) of Neutron music player, I have to say that I have found Neutron to be well above any other Android player, when it comes to functionality , quality of its various DSP s.
Yet the only function that I have found that actually improved the sound is 4X oversampling - but only on lesser DACs. not on Mojo.
I occasionally use a mild eq on certain recordings that need it.
Any deviation from bit perfect to Mojo, to my ears, degrades fine detail on sound.
Now oversampling is different to outputting in an upsample way.
Neutron can do a smart CPU intensive oversampling (2X, 4X etc.) that actually tries to calculate the missing data.
Neutron can also do a dumb upsample, meaning outputting data at any frequency  by simply padding it.
So I have tried, I am not guessing.


----------



## Julius Decimus

juansan said:


> Not at all angry, I don’t have a personal stake in the matter, but considering you do read Rob’s own thread and use a mojo and thus subscribe (I assume) to his philosophy I’m just surprised that you advocate advice that contrasts with what he specifically says.
> 
> either way I agree that the important thing is what makes each listener happy.


Yes, ok. True, i support everything mister Watts says. I am fan and happy to see there is a person that explains so much things and why they are so. For sure my next DAC is going to be Chord one.

For the upsampling, look another point of view.

If somebody upsamples with Mojo, chances are he already knows the genreral advice is not to do it and just want to experiment if there is difference in sound. And there is. From your comments and mister Watts's + the other guys here i see that means whatever difference in sound there is, it is from the software that upsamples. And this is all true. But what i encountered is exactly what mister Watts says, it does sound softer with DSD. 

There are other reasons i might hear it so, main one being i listen at volume levels most people would consider very loud. So i for sure hear all the details are better pronounced with no upsampling. When you listen loud, you do not always appreciate this meybe. Thats it.

Again to say, i am not saying you are wrong guys. Exactly the opposite, what is described for Mojo, exactly so works, i am happy about that.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Mar 5, 2021)

sebek said:


> On UAPP what would the most suitable setting be?
> 
> DSD to PCM
> DoP
> Native DSD


DoP.

This is setting that has effect only if you play DSD files,  .dsf,   .dff.

DSD to PCM is doing convertion. It works too, though i don't recommend it, because....that way UAPP is playing the DSD file converted to PCM. You don't want that. But you can, and it's good for DACs that are not supporting DSD streams at all. That way you can play the DSD files and listen to the music, it will work and it is better to have this option than not to have it in a music player.

Last time i tried playing .dsf file in UAPP, DoP was the one that worked best. It's also on Chord's site in Mojo's features page.


----------



## v1rooz

Hey guys i have some thoughs about that DSD upscalling discussion. With my he-400i i have to use equalizer just to lower a little high frequencies. No matter if i upscale file or not its sound the same (without eq), but when i use eq its sound completly different with upscalling. So i think upscalling make dsp effects like equalizer sounds better? different? and i found that text from neutron faq:

"
Feature: All to DSD​As we all know the analog sound has limitless resolution but in digital world data is limited by the resolution of its digital representation. The lower resolution the less data can be passed to the digital-to-analog converter (DAC) for the accurate generation of analog sound.
Modern DACs are sophisticated devices which operate with 32-bit resolution and some oversampling DACs use 64-bit math to improve SNR even more. While in majority of cases these DACs accept 32-bit integer data which provides theoretical 192.66 dB SNR ratio there is still limitation imposed by the necessity to convert the floating point data of the audio engine to the integer output format of the DAC. This conversion is causing the quantization error when the audio data resolution has to be decreased, for example: audio engine operates with 64-bit resolution and we must output to the DAC in 32-bit integer format which requires truncation and effectively it is a source of the quantization error.
To lower quantization error within the perceivable range of the frequencies (for the human) we can employ the output in DSD format which is highly oversampled 1-bit digital representation of the audio data. Due to high oversampling ratio we do not truncate data bits and therefore deliver audio in its full resolution.
*Neutron's audio engine is capable of output to DSD. If you employ Equalizer of other DSP effects and audio hardware supports at least DSD64 then consider using this opportunity to increase the quality of the final sound and to make it more pleasant to your ears.
"*

What do you think about that


----------



## Kentajalli

v1rooz said:


> Hey guys i have some thoughs about that DSD upscalling discussion. With my he-400i i have to use equalizer just to lower a little high frequencies. No matter if i upscale file or not its sound the same (without eq), but when i use eq its sound completly different with upscalling. So i think upscalling make dsp effects like equalizer sounds better? different? and i found that text from neutron faq:
> 
> "
> Feature: All to DSD​As we all know the analog sound has limitless resolution but in digital world data is limited by the resolution of its digital representation. The lower resolution the less data can be passed to the digital-to-analog converter (DAC) for the accurate generation of analog sound.
> ...


*Where is Mr. Watts when you need him*.
He wiould bull***t that argument with a stroke of his keyboard.

I am no expert, nor knowledgeable enough to argue technical grey areas in that article. I just do away with as much software tinkering as I can, I trust Mojo to do its job that I paid for.
Ofcourse if it works for you, fantastic.


----------



## v1rooz

Thats why i posted this especially that neutron maker said this.


----------



## 118900

v1rooz said:


> Hey guys i have some thoughs about that DSD upscalling discussion. With my he-400i i have to use equalizer just to lower a little high frequencies. No matter if i upscale file or not its sound the same (without eq), but when i use eq its sound completly different with upscalling. So i think upscalling make dsp effects like equalizer sounds better? different? and i found that text from neutron faq:
> 
> "
> Feature: All to DSD​As we all know the analog sound has limitless resolution but in digital world data is limited by the resolution of its digital representation. The lower resolution the less data can be passed to the digital-to-analog converter (DAC) for the accurate generation of analog sound.
> ...


I think you should do whatever makes you happy and sounds the best to you


----------



## Julius Decimus (Mar 5, 2021)

v1rooz said:


> What do you think about that


As you saw, the guys here + mister Watts (the Mojo designer) are advising not to do upsampling (not anything at all, not just to DSD). They are right for this, and that way (by not upsampling) you get most accurate and detailed sound from Mojo. That is true for any DAC that is portable to be honest. Chord has the best DACs, they sound most accurate. If you don't like it (not enough treble, or bass or anything really, means you don't like the sound as it being produced from recording companies. True for most recordings after 90s in my opinion (not Mojo problem), 80s are completely fine.).

Upsampling is giving you different coloration of the sound, if you like it, use it so. I listen at very loud levels, i like dark and softer sound, otherwise mids and treble are getting too much and damage your hearing (this is with any headphone at any DAC/amp, not Mojo specific). Thats why i like it with upsampling to DSD, does the magic for me, but it's not the best way to use Mojo. Don't upsample if you want get maximum details and most accurate sound.

The description from Neutron is right for generic DACs. The guys there are right as well. Just not for Mojo in this case with the upsampling (it is very famous audio device in the audio forums, though not so much sadly in every other circles). So...think about this too. Most people will use smartphones, tablets or DAPs with common DAC chips, the Neutron description is true for all that. Chord DACs are unique. Not in this category.


----------



## tret

tret said:


> I've received two Mojos in a row (from Amazon) that were fully discharged upon arrival. I imagine they've been sitting on the shelf for a while. Anyway, neither of them will charge. I've tried 5 different USB chargers, several different USB A to Micro USB cables and get the same results. Here's what I've observed.
> 
> While off, the power LED / Charge indicator does not light up. I've left each connected to power for 24-48 hours with no luck and no charging
> While connected to power, I can turn each on and the power LED / Charge indicator flashes red 2-3 times before turning solid white
> ...


I received a 3rd mojo from a different vendor and it charges just fine. Looks like Amazon had a bad batch.


----------



## 118900

tret said:


> I received a 3rd mojo from a different vendor and it charges just fine. Looks like Amazon had a bad batch.


Excellent news, very happy you finally got a working one. 

Make sure you give it a good long charge the first time, at least 10 hours.


----------



## Billyak

Julius Decimus said:


> As you saw, the guys here + mister Watts (the Mojo designer) are advising not to do upsampling (not anything at all, not just to DSD). They are right for this, and that way (by not upsampling) you get most accurate and detailed sound from Mojo. That is true for any DAC that is portable to be honest. Chord has the best DACs, they sound most accurate. If you don't like it (not enough treble, or bass or anything really, means you don't like the sound as it being produced from recording companies. True for most recordings after 90s in my opinion (not Mojo problem), 80s are completely fine.).
> 
> Upsampling is giving you different coloration of the sound, if you like it, use it so. I listen at very loud levels, i like dark and softer sound, otherwise mids and treble are getting too much and damage your hearing (this is with any headphone at any DAC/amp, not Mojo specific). Thats why i like it with upsampling to DSD, does the magic for me, but it's not the best way to use Mojo. Don't upsample if you want get maximum details and most accurate sound.
> 
> The description from Neutron is right for generic DACs. The guys there are right as well. Just not for Mojo in this case with the upsampling (it is very famous audio device in the audio forums, though not so much sadly in every other circles). So...think about this too. Most people will use smartphones, tablets or DAPs with common DAC chips, the Neutron description is true for all that. Chord DACs are unique. Not in this category.


Serious question and I am not trying to troll but how do you know what sounds accurate and what does not? Again I'm not trying to start an argument or anything just genuinely curious about how you feel about this.


----------



## 118900 (Mar 5, 2021)

Billyak said:


> Serious question and I am not trying to troll but how do you know what sounds accurate and what does not? Again I'm not trying to start an argument or anything just genuinely curious about how you feel about this.


If Miles Davis sounds like he’s playing a piano then you may well have an issue with the accuracy of your system 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kentajalli

juansan said:


> If Miles Davis sounds like he’s playing a piano then you may well have an issue with the accuracy of your system 🤣🤣🤣


you mean something like this


----------



## Julius Decimus

Billyak said:


> Serious question and I am not trying to troll but how do you know what sounds accurate and what does not? Again I'm not trying to start an argument or anything just genuinely curious about how you feel about this.


Yes. As accurate i see the sound from the original recording. Most of the people in this hobby would like to get this. And this is why i wrote you have a recording from 80s for example, compare it with todays. Now you get too much loudness, you don't get sense of space and the instrument separation is bad. You have here and there OK sound, but most recordings in genres are just not well mastered. 

Got to say, try to listen at a live concert recording from 80-90s. If it feels alive, and close to what you feel actually being in live concert, i consider it good and accurate enough. Mojo is doing that. 

And need higher volume levels to feel it.

Wherever you heard live music while being close to the music perfomers, if you can get your music rig to sound close to that, then is accurate sounding. If you have been to metal/rock concert, opera or some native music, you already know how it should sound. Can't be the same, but just close to that. Think about this.

There are a lot of other factors, i get it. File quality, headphones, playets, cables. 

Considering we get good quality audio files of a music we enjoy, transfer them to the DAC unchanged, we should get close to live sound. Not possible meybe, though many aspects you can get just right. Vocals, feel of space, crowd in background.

What is not accurate ? Well huge bass boost, very rolled off treble (like listening AM radio station from across the ocean), spark in the mids where you can't hear and focus on all other details, bass and treble. This is not accurate. So i see it.

You may not agree with this and that is fine.


----------



## Billyak

Julius Decimus said:


> Yes. As accurate i see the sound from the original recording. Most of the people in this hobby would like to get this. And this is why i wrote you have a recording from 80s for example, compare it with todays. Now you get too much loudness, you don't get sense of space and the instrument separation is bad. You have here and there OK sound, but most recordings in genres are just not well mastered.
> 
> Got to say, try to listen at a live concert recording from 80-90s. If it feels alive, and close to what you feel actually being in live concert, i consider it good and accurate enough. Mojo is doing that.
> 
> ...


I totally understand today's recordings being over processed and I agree with you but if we are talking about the same recording played on a different DAC how do we know which one sounds the most accurate?

One might sound better to us for whatever reason but we could never know which one has the most accurate sounds as we don't know what the track sounded like in the recording studio. 

The way you are describing it is that you just don't like modern heavily compressed music which will still sound heavily compressed whether it is played on a chord DAC or any other off the shelf. 

I have a mojo poly and I love it so I am not criticising chord gear or anything.


----------



## Julius Decimus

Billyak said:


> I totally understand today's recordings being over processed and I agree with you but if we are talking about the same recording played on a different DAC how do we know which one sounds the most accurate?
> 
> One might sound better to us for whatever reason but we could never know which one has the most accurate sounds as we don't know what the track sounded like in the recording studio.





Billyak said:


> The way you are describing it is that you just don't like modern heavily compressed music which will still sound heavily compressed whether it is played on a chord DAC or any other off the shelf.



Look it that way - listen to a live consert from whatever artist you like, see if come close to a live concert. If it does, its great and accurate. If it does not have sense for space, right vocal intonation (so to say when there is agression in metal one, have to feel the feelings of the artists performing the concert), then you probably don't have accurate sound from the DAC. Considering all else like files, headphones or speakers and players are fine (i guess you could ask same question for all devices in the chain, i would probably say 'fine' is what is described as 'reference' from the manifacturer).

You can try and listen one and same concert you choose with different DACs, you will see you get different presentation on the finer and small details. If no difference then i guess your DACs are all very good. I mean always portable gear in my comments, can't say for desktop ones, although i would 'test' them same way. 

If you get this 'accurate' that i wrote for during listening recordings of live concerts, then you will also get 'as good as it gets' accurate sound in studio recordings and albums as well. So i see this.


----------



## captblaze (Mar 5, 2021)

Julius Decimus said:


> Look it that way - listen to a live consert from whatever artist you like, see if come close to a live concert. If it does, its great and accurate. If it does not have sense for space, right vocal intonation (so to say when there is agression in metal one, have to feel the feelings of the artists performing the concert), then you probably don't have accurate sound from the DAC. Considering all else like files, headphones or speakers and players are fine (i guess you could ask same question for all devices in the chain, i would probably say 'fine' is what is described as 'reference' from the manifacturer).
> 
> You can try and listen one and same concert you choose with different DACs, you will see you get different presentation on the finer and small details. If no difference then i guess your DACs are all very good. I mean always portable gear in my comments, can't say for desktop ones, although i would 'test' them same way.
> 
> If you get this 'accurate' that i wrote for during listening recordings of live concerts, then you will also get 'as good as it gets' accurate sound in studio recordings and albums as well. So i see this.



Billy Cobham Band - Live In Leverkusen is one of my go to live recordings.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Mar 6, 2021)

Seems great.

I listen to 'Rainbow - Live in Munich 1977'. This is good concert. If somebody listens rock, i wholeheartedly recommend it. - https://www.metal-archives.com/albums/Rainbow/Live_in_Munich_1977/621201

Will work with any live recordings, so long as you know them well and know where to listen for finer details.


----------



## v1rooz (Mar 6, 2021)

Hey guys, sb using mojo with hifiman he-400i and could help me with eq? This is my currently eqalization. This is not killing mojo sound signature at all?
I mostly listening to acoustic, smoth jazz, rock, sometimes electronic.
32hz - +2.25dB
62hz - +1.2dB
125hz - -0.7dB
250hz - -1.2dB
1khz - +1dB
2khz - +2dB
4khz - +1.5dB
8khz - -3dB
16khz - +1.2dB


----------



## Kentajalli

v1rooz said:


> Hey guys, sb using mojo with hifiman he-400i and could help me with eq? This is my currently eqalization. This is not killing mojo sound signature at all?
> I mostly listening to acoustic, smoth jazz, rock, sometimes electronic.
> 32hz - +2.25dB
> 62hz - +1.2dB
> ...


What exactly do you need help with?


----------



## v1rooz

I asked maybe someone have he-400i also and could compare this eq with his own.


----------



## Kentajalli

v1rooz said:


> I asked maybe someone have he-400i also and could compare this eq with his own.


OK I got you.
I very much doubt if your player would need any eq. at all.
Your choice of headphone and ears? - that is personal to you.
Good luck.


----------



## v1rooz

Kentajalli said:


> OK I got you.
> I very much doubt if your player would need any eq. at all.
> Your choice of headphone and ears? - that is personal to you.
> Good luck.


Player doesnt but headphones yes. You know he-400i are very good but not perfect. Im doing eq according to their fq response chart for cover their disadvantages in some frequencies.


----------



## Rob Watts

v1rooz said:


> Hey guys i have some thoughs about that DSD upscalling discussion. With my he-400i i have to use equalizer just to lower a little high frequencies. No matter if i upscale file or not its sound the same (without eq), but when i use eq its sound completly different with upscalling. So i think upscalling make dsp effects like equalizer sounds better? different? and i found that text from neutron faq:
> 
> "
> Feature: All to DSD​As we all know the analog sound has limitless resolution but in digital world data is limited by the resolution of its digital representation. The lower resolution the less data can be passed to the digital-to-analog converter (DAC) for the accurate generation of analog sound.
> ...


Oh dear...


Kentajalli said:


> *Where is Mr. Watts when you need him*.
> He wiould bull***t that argument with a stroke of his keyboard.
> 
> I am no expert, nor knowledgeable enough to argue technical grey areas in that article. I just do away with as much software tinkering as I can, I trust Mojo to do its job that I paid for.
> Ofcourse if it works for you, fantastic.


Oh dear...

I wish you had not posted this as I generally have a rule of not replying to idiotic posts, so now you are forcing my hand. So DSD is supposedly good because “Due to high oversampling ratio we do not truncate data bits and therefore deliver audio in its full resolution”. This is complete rubbish. DSD is created by first truncating the 24,32 or 64 bits into 1 bit; it then uses a noise shaper to use feedback to reduce the *huge* truncation error. This feedback is not perfect though; it creates transient timing errors (making DSD sound soft) small signal amplitude errors (making it sound flat with poor depth) and noise floor modulation (1-bit modulators innately have noise floor modulation issues). With DSD 64 you are looking at audibly damaging errors equivalent to only 20 bits. So it’s completely nuts to suggest that DSD is better than PCM from a quantisation perspective.

If you want the best sound (transparency and musicality) always send Chord DACs with the original bit perfect source – never convert to DSD, and do not upsample, as all the available upsamplers have poorer sound quality compared to the WTA filters built into Chord DACs.

Happy listening Rob


----------



## 118900

Strike 2.........🤣


----------



## Kentajalli

Rob Watts said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Oh dear...
> 
> ...


OK, so it took more than one stroke of his keyboard, still, I knew my man!


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 6, 2021)

v1rooz said:


> Player doesnt but headphones yes. You know he-400i are very good but not perfect. Im doing eq according to their fq response chart for cover their disadvantages in some frequencies.


if you have updated Neutron recently, then they have answered your prayers.
Go to settings, playback, DSP.
locate "frequency response correction", click on it, click + to add an "Autoeq".
you will get a vast list of presets, each one for a specific headphone.
do a search and locate HE400i 2020 and add it.
if you enable it, it supposedly corrects the frequency response.
But I warn you, you might end up spitting on the floor while swearing at it!
but it is good fun.
(waste of time)


----------



## Julius Decimus (Mar 6, 2021)

v1rooz said:


> I asked maybe someone have he-400i also and could compare this eq with his own.


Take a look what are the advices in HiFi Man thread. : https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-he-400i-impressions-and-discussion.698974/

Type 'EQ' in search and take a look at few comments.

As you posted, i see 2-3db, this is not big correction in general.

Which means to me your headphones are good at responding to EQ changes. Read about it in the thread for this model above, you should get good ideas.


----------



## Steve Wilcox

Julius Decimus said:


> Seems great.
> 
> I listen to 'Rainbow - Live in Munich 1977'. This is good concert. If somebody listens rock, i wholeheartedly recommend it. - https://www.metal-archives.com/albums/Rainbow/Live_in_Munich_1977/621201
> 
> Will work with any live recordings, so long as you know them well and know where to listen for finer details.


The first gig I went to was Rainbow at Manchester Free Trade Hall in 1976. 13 years old and it completely blew me away.  I don't think I've ever experienced such exileraration at a gig since then. 

I've got this Munich 1977 gig lined up to listen to now on Qobuz. Thom Jurek's review on Roon is also glowing: "Get this one; no matter what, just get it."

45 years on I'm looking forward to some serious heavy rock nostalgia.


----------



## damdl

Hello Everybody! (Storytime)

It's been around 8 months since I've got a Mojo and I've got to give big praise to everyone at Chord for what is an amazing piece of equipment. Things from the beginning were not as smooth because I received a scuffed unit that seemed that wasn't new, long story short, that sucked and I asked for a partial refund and the seller actually refunded me 100 USD, no harm no foul then. (blame on the seller of course)

Moving forward a few months in the line I started having some troubles with the battery -possibly confirming my theory on the used product- so, I started investigating different solutions, you can, of course, get a new battery but given that I am in Mexico this usually leads to paying sometimes even 150+ USD just for the battery which honestly after seeing Mojo's selling for less than 300 I couldn't simply pay almost half the price of a new unit just for the battery -take into account that I live in Mexico so, add shipping and taxes and you will be paying much more for things that are in fact not that pricy-.

This seemed like It would be a better idea to simply get either something else or buying another Mojo but it was just too soon to simply throw the towel on the floor, then one day I found in this thread a possible solution first implemented by @Vyyy (his post here) so that's why I'll be calling this the *VyyyMod*.

After doing some research I've found similar supercapacitors (part name PHV-5R4V505-R)used in the Chord Hugo TT2 and also used by Vyyy in the mod. Before going any further similar disclaimer: *Do not try this on your unit, this was done as a last resort and will undoubtedly void your Mojo warranty.*






I also found the battery connectors used in the circuit (JST-PH 2.0), in reality, I would've used my battery cables, but they seemed brittle, once I had everything It was DYI time!





The process was pretty straightforward, I just soldered the ends of the supercapacitor to the cable, (long = positive) and sleeved the cable so it was isolated. Result as shown:





Did some test with the supercapacitor and was I happy to find out that the results were about the same that with the battery (both in power and sound quality) the only difference is of course that you have to leave your Mojo plugged in (i use this power adapter from Anker). The next step was the removal of the battery which was also pretty straightforward. A tip on this is to use isopropyl alcohol to loosen out the battery glue without harming the glue itself (pretty nifty) -thanks Covid!-

Part 1. (images were too heavy...)


----------



## damdl

The next step was reassembling, for this I used some of the battery glue and stuck it to the supercapacitor, to ensure that the supercapacitor would not rattle around:




I also added some padding to the underside of the supercapacitor so it fitted well and wouldn't unstick:





And that's it, now I have a Mojo that doesn't need a battery, once again, I'm sure this is not the way that Rob Watts would've intended the Mojo to work as far as I know tomorrow my supercapacitor might blow and ruin my unit, so far it's been all good. *Do this at your own risk.



*

Part 2 of 2.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Hello guys, this is my first post here. I recently purchased Mojo and I'm loving the device so far. I do have an issue and hope someone can help me out. When compared to my PC (via a generic Optical Cable, through JRiver) the Mojo does not sound that good connected to my LG G7 (Amazon Basics USB Cable & UAPP). I also had xDuoo 05BL Pro module with me and when connected to the Coaxial Input in LDAC mode the sound seems off/ lifeless, which is understandable cause of Bluetooth I guess. On a side note, are there any alternatives to Poly?

Anyway could the issue be because of the amazon cable? I also tried Airplane mode, didn't help the issue. I'm thinking maybe I need to get a decent DAP to use as transport for better sound. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## surfgeorge

Johnfg465vd said:


> Hello guys, this is my first post here. I recently purchased Mojo and I'm loving the device so far. I do have an issue and hope someone can help me out. When compared to my PC (via a generic Optical Cable, through JRiver) the Mojo does not sound that good connected to my LG G7 (Amazon Basics USB Cable & UAPP). I also had xDuoo 05BL Pro module with me and when connected to the Coaxial Input in LDAC mode the sound seems off/ lifeless, which is understandable cause of Bluetooth I guess. On a side note, are there any alternatives to Poly?
> 
> Anyway could the issue be because of the amazon cable? I also tried Airplane mode, didn't help the issue. I'm thinking maybe I need to get a decent DAP to use as transport for better sound. What do you guys recommend?


For Offline use I love the Hiby R3-Mojo stack with coax cable. For Tidal I connect to my iPhone via a Meenova Lightning-micro USB cable.
Optical is the best though in terms of SQ. There is an Xduoo digital player w/o DAC specifically to be used as source for DACs. Supposed to be very good.
My stack with transport box:


----------



## Scorpio1957

My stacks

AK70/Mojo and Mojo/Poly


----------



## Johnfg465vd

surfgeorge said:


> For Offline use I love the Hiby R3-Mojo stack with coax cable. For Tidal I connect to my iPhone via a Meenova Lightning-micro USB cable.
> Optical is the best though in terms of SQ. There is an Xduoo digital player w/o DAC specifically to be used as source for DACs. Supposed to be very good.
> My stack with transport box:


Thanks for replying and sharing your setup. Hiby R3 looks like a good option. Have you noticed any SQ difference between Mojo paired with iPhone vs R3? I have an option to get Shanling M0 used for 95 USD, do you think it would be a good pairing?

You mean this "xDuoo X10T II". I'm sure it might pair well with mojo but, it is a bit expensive. I prefer to get something around 150 USD as I intend to save money and get Poly in the near future.

I read some previous posts and correct me if I'm wrong but the reason USB sometimes does not sound as good as Optical is cause of *Radio Frequency* Interference (RFI). Would this problem still be there if I used something like this?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Scorpio1957 said:


> My stacks
> 
> AK70/Mojo and Mojo/Poly


Nice, could you share how Poly compares to USB or Optical? I've never used DLNA before, Is it similar to Bluetooth where anything you play (YouTube, games, music...) gets played on the receiver or is it limited to an App or something with limited versatility but the benefit of lossless SQ.
Thanks.


----------



## thatcrazycrow

Hello everyone,

Long story short I have the option to buy Chord Mojo & poly together for $500 (2nd hand of course) and also fiio Q5s for $250 (also 2nd hand).

I want this to be my "transportable" setup (as in not something I listen to on the subway but something I take to work and set on my desk and move room to room at my house)

Full disclosure I'm fairly new to the hobby and currently my main headphone is a Beyerdynamic DT1770 which I love. Will add Sennheiser HD660s shortly and go up from there.

This for now will act as my main amp and Dac and from what I've gathered the chord stack might be quite enough for a solid state until you go up to +$1000 headphones.

I'm worried about the battery life of chord and the connectivity issues and wondering if I'd be better off saving $250 and go with Q5s

Any feedback is appreciated. Especially from chord mojo+poly owners.


----------



## surfgeorge

Johnfg465vd said:


> Thanks for replying and sharing your setup. Hiby R3 looks like a good option. Have you noticed any SQ difference between Mojo paired with iPhone vs R3? I have an option to get Shanling M0 used for 95 USD, do you think it would be a good pairing?
> 
> You mean this "xDuoo X10T II". I'm sure it might pair well with mojo but, it is a bit expensive. I prefer to get something around 150 USD as I intend to save money and get Poly in the near future.
> 
> I read some previous posts and correct me if I'm wrong but the reason USB sometimes does not sound as good as Optical is cause of *Radio Frequency* Interference (RFI). Would this problem still be there if I used something like this?



I find there is a small difference between the USB input and the Coax, with the Coax being slightly smoother and with blacker background, but it's a small difference IMO.
The ability to use Coax is an advantage of the R3 over the iPhone, also because mechanically it is a much more robust connection. I use the cable you have linked above.
The explanation I heard about the issue with USB is the transfer of electrical noise.
RFI is a separate issue, and the Mojo is clearly suscepitble to it. That's why I keep the Wifi of the R3 off at all times. When active, I hear a regular klicking noise in the background. It's a pity, because without that noise the R3 could be used with Tidal (although with a very basic interface). Keeping the R3 and Mojo apart instead of stacking them helps though.

Yes, I meant the Xduoo X10T II

Never heard the Shanling M0 myself but I remember reading in this thread about people using it. A search could help.


----------



## 118900

thatcrazycrow said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Long story short I have the option to buy Chord Mojo & poly together for $500 (2nd hand of course) and also fiio Q5s for $250 (also 2nd hand).
> 
> ...


How old are the components you are purchasing? This will give an indication of battery life.


----------



## CJG888

Before I had the Xduoo, I used a Shanling M0 (via USB).


----------



## thatcrazycrow

juansan said:


> How old are the components you are purchasing? This will give an indication of battery life.


TBH I'm not sure about the age as the seller is not really sure about that. But there will be a testing period in which I get to test the Equipment (around a week) and then pay or decline the offer all together.


----------



## vlach (Mar 16, 2021)

damdl said:


> Hello Everybody! (Storytime)
> 
> It's been around 8 months since I've got a Mojo and I've got to give big praise to everyone at Chord for what is an amazing piece of equipment. Things from the beginning were not as smooth because I received a scuffed unit that seemed that wasn't new, long story short, that sucked and I asked for a partial refund and the seller actually refunded me 100 USD, no harm no foul then. (blame on the seller of course)
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity; why do you have to leave the Mojo plugged in? I was under the impression that supercapacitors charge in just a few seconds and the charge lasts a very long time. Do i have this wrong?


----------



## 118900

vlach said:


> Out of curiosity; why do you have to leave the Mojo plugged in? I was under the impression that supercapacitors charge in just a few seconds and the charge last a very long time. Do i have this wrong?


The charge lasts seconds. They are still “just” capacitors not batteries, designed to allow peak current output when required, not long term output like a battery.


----------



## 118900 (Mar 16, 2021)

thatcrazycrow said:


> TBH I'm not sure about the age as the seller is not really sure about that. But there will be a testing period in which I get to test the Equipment (around a week) and then pay or decline the offer all together.


Good as that will be the only way to be sure that the equipment you buy will be ok. Mileage varies based on several factors, especially the number of battery charge cycles, so if you have that grace period you will be able to find out for sure. 👍

EDIT: try and give it a long (10 hours) *initial* charge to “recondition” the battery and then use it as long as you can continuously (or as close to) to get an idea how long the charge lasts. If possible try and get through at least 3 charges to see how long each one lasts under identical conditions (ie same or similar volume) to have an idea on uniformity etc. After the initial charge you don’t have to charge for 10 hours, just until the thing is fully charged which should be in the region of about 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## CJG888

vlach said:


> Out of curiosity; why do you have to leave the Mojo plugged in? I was under the impression that supercapacitors charge in just a few seconds and the charge lasts a very long time. Do i have this wrong?



They still need to stabilise. I use Temple Audio Supercharger supercap PSUs with a number of devices, and these need to be powered up for 20 minutes before use.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

surfgeorge said:


> I find there is a small difference between the USB input and the Coax, with the Coax being slightly smoother and with blacker background, but it's a small difference IMO.
> The ability to use Coax is an advantage of the R3 over the iPhone, also because mechanically it is a much more robust connection. I use the cable you have linked above.
> The explanation I heard about the issue with USB is the transfer of electrical noise.
> RFI is a separate issue, and the Mojo is clearly suscepitble to it. That's why I keep the Wifi of the R3 off at all times. When active, I hear a regular klicking noise in the background. It's a pity, because without that noise the R3 could be used with Tidal (although with a very basic interface). Keeping the R3 and Mojo apart instead of stacking them helps though.
> ...


Ok, got it. Thanks for your help.

It sucks about the issues. It would have been awesome to just connect the Mojo regardless of input (Optical, USB...) and enjoy music without worrying about possible sound degradation.

I also have xCAN and it is sooo much easier to use. Ahh well... atleast the Mojo sounds good.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

CJG888 said:


> Before I had the Xduoo, I used a Shanling M0 (via USB).


1. Where there any issues using Mojo with M0? 
2. Does Mojo sound better (compared to a phone or M0) with xDuoo?


----------



## CJG888

The M0 worked fine, but the small touchscreen was a little difficult to use.

The Xduoo (connected via optical) gives a greater stage depth and a blacker background.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

CJG888 said:


> The M0 worked fine, but the small touchscreen was a little difficult to use.
> 
> The Xduoo (connected via optical) gives a greater stage depth and a blacker background.


I see, I guess I'll decide between saving up for Poly or xDuoo then. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## surfgeorge

Johnfg465vd said:


> Ok, got it. Thanks for your help.
> 
> It sucks about the issues. It would have been awesome to just connect the Mojo regardless of input (Optical, USB...) and enjoy music without worrying about possible sound degradation.
> 
> I also have xCAN and it is sooo much easier to use. Ahh well... atleast the Mojo sounds good.


RFI interference is indeed annoying, but I found ways to make it work.

The sensitivity to the quality of the digital input signal is not really a Mojo issue IMO, it's rather the fact that Mojo offers 3 options to connect the digital input which you can testagainst each other and the Mojo has such a SQ that it's easy to hear the differences between them.

And considering that the $500 Mojo clearly beat the 20 year old $4000 DAC in my stereo system I happily deal with the limitations.


----------



## CJG888

Johnfg465vd said:


> I see, I guess I'll decide between saving up for Poly or xDuoo then. Thanks for sharing.


FWIW, the xDuoo can also be operated via a mobile phone or tablet (using the HibyMusic app).


----------



## sebek

In your opinion, a connection cable like this:

https://penonaudio.com/shanling-l2.html

Would it give something more in terms of SQ than an Amazon Basics?


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 16, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> Ok, got it. Thanks for your help.
> 
> It sucks about the issues.* It would have been awesome to just connect the Mojo regardless of input (Optical, USB...) and enjoy music without worrying about possible sound degradation.*


Actually for me, that is exactly how it is.
I , never had any problems with RFI of any kind.
My player is my cheap Huawei Chinese phone, with Neutron music player installed and a DIY super-thin USB interconnect I soldered together, with a tiny ferrite core at Mojo end..
My phone's 4G signal, Wifi are always on.
One thing I don't do is use a 4 inch cable and stick my phone to the Mojo.
My USB cable is about 4 foot long, so the two devices are kept apart.


----------



## Kentajalli

sebek said:


> In your opinion, a connection cable like this:
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/shanling-l2.html
> 
> Would it give something more in terms of SQ than an Amazon Basics?


Unless it comes with a small bag of Pixie-dust to sprinkle on before use!
Otherwise NO.


----------



## 118900 (Mar 16, 2021)

sebek said:


> In your opinion, a connection cable like this:
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/shanling-l2.html
> 
> Would it give something more in terms of SQ than an Amazon Basics?


So long as the cable meets proper usb requirements for electrical resistance etc then it will make no difference. I’m using a kabeldirect usb with an apple cck2 for my mojo and it’s absolutely fine.


----------



## sebek

Ok, I'll avoid spending money


----------



## Johnfg465vd

@surfgeorge true Mojo does sound unique, IMO it's sound is definitely better than gear that costs <~1,000 USD, at least those that I've tried.



CJG888 said:


> FWIW, the xDuoo can also be operated via a mobile phone or tablet (using the HibyMusic app).


I have a secondary phone with AMOLED display (Galaxy M21) I use for movies, tv shows... and on a whim I paired it with Mojo (using UAPP), now the sound quality is good again. It's comparable to USB via PC (not as good as Optical though). I noticed when not using UAPP (with YouTube or MX Player for videos) the Mojo lights up Blue indicating the music is being up sampled to 192 kHz, still sounds good though so I don't really mind.

For now I'm using BubbleUPnP on my LG G7 & M21. I stacked M21 & Mojo together and use G7 to stream music while the stack is in my pocket. As for why Mojo sounds better with M21 than G7 even when the audio is being up sampled, who knows? Maybe it's the fact that M21 has no SIM card installed, newer device, better implementation of USB or software or maybe G7 has some issue in it's USB port...



sebek said:


> In your opinion, a connection cable like this:
> 
> https://penonaudio.com/shanling-l2.html
> 
> Would it give something more in terms of SQ than an Amazon Basics?


I have never noticed any SQ difference between different USB cables or Optical cables and so I believe high priced digital cables are snake oil. Although I admit I have not spent money on high priced cables. I did notice a difference when using a different cable for Headphones or IEM's, mainly when switching from copper to silver plated... So for now I think digital cables don't effect sound as long as they are properly made and not damaged, on the other hand cables that carry analog signal like headphone cable, interconnect cable between a DAC & Amp will effect sound quality.

@Kentajalli you are the second person who mentioned using Ferrite Choke on USB cable. While I'm quite happy with how Mojo sounds with M21, I'll give Ferrite choke a try and see if there is any change with it.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

sebek said:


> Ok, I'll avoid spending money


There's always something to spend money on in this hobby . I though I'd get the Mojo and be done with spending on my portable setup but I'm already eyeing the Topping BC3 to try and use Mojo with it's Optical Out...


----------



## Julius Decimus

Yes, i also never had issue with radio frequency interferences appearing.

I agree with surfgeorge, the coaxial is quieter background vs USB (no experience with optical). Very hard to spot though. But i do listen with very, very high volume levels. 97% of the time no need to worry. On quiet recordings like audiobooks when need higher volume than normal you may notice this, when already knowing we comment this here and you know what to listen for. Otherwise don't think many people will pick it.





thatcrazycrow said:


> Long story short I have the option to buy Chord Mojo & poly together for $500 (2nd hand of course) and also fiio Q5s for $250 (also 2nd hand).


I have Q5, not Q5s, and based on :





thatcrazycrow said:


> I want this to be my "transportable" setup (as in not something I listen to on the subway but something I take to work and set on my desk and move room to room at my house)


I would advice going for the Mojo. Bluetooth on the Fiio is very dependid on the host device (what the range is and how well the bluetooth codecs are managed). Is not really great, they themselves advice going for the BTR5 if you want use wireless most of the time.


But if you are still considering the Fiio, this :



thatcrazycrow said:


> Full disclosure I'm fairly new to the hobby and currently my main headphone is a Beyerdynamic DT1770 which I love. Will add Sennheiser HD660s shortly and go up from there.


Do you have balanced cables for these headphones. Balanced is a must for the Fiio. Very low power output, another reason why i strongly advice going for Mojo. I mean, Mojo is easy 3-4x louder than the Fiio, a huge difference, don't look at the specs.

Mojo has a better sound quality overall. Fiio is OK through USB, is good just not great. It needs separate amplifier and to be used just as a DAC. Soundstage is wider than Mojo, thats about the only aspect it might make some people like its sound more vs Mojo.

If interested, meybe ask for comparisons in the Q5s topic as well: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-q5s-type-c-‖-q5s-bluetooth-dsd-capable-amplifier-ak4493x2-768k-32bit.902614/page-203


----------



## DJ LP

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Well the xDuoo X10T II has arrived and I have had a very hard time keeping the Mojo off. I am smitten, enchanted, enamored. I am in love. The sound quality is absolutely sublime. I now realize that Mojo is easily one of the best DACs I've ever owned.
> 
> Don't have a cable that will connect the xDuoo to the Mojo optical input, but the coax is just perfect. The microdetails and transients, the blackness of the background, the subtlety, all just incredible. I was also able to get this unit working as a USB-TO-SPDIF converter with my phone/UAPP as a USB source.
> 
> If anyone is like me and always having some degree of nervosa over finding a proper transport to get the most out of Mojo, I enthusiastically recommend the xDuoo X10T II. Perfection *chef kiss*


Hello. I'm Going to use the xDuoo X10T II with xDuoo's XD-05 Plus. I already own the plus. Do you think I will be ok with the X10T II? I'm going to use the combo with my HiFiMan Ananda's.


----------



## DJ LP

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Sorry for taking a while to reply to this, but I wanted to really go back and forth between the N3 and X10TII with some of my most well known test tracks, just to be really sure. I went back and forth between the two listening to select songs from "Awaken, My Love!" by Childish Gambino (24-bit 96kHz), Jolie Holland's "Wine Dark Sea" (24/96), and the SACD remaster of Rage Against the Machine's self titled album in 24/192. All listening from Cayin done with a HiBy USB C to 3.5mm coax cable; all listening from xDuoo from 3.5mm coax output using included xDuoo coax cable.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, the xDuoo unit is significantly better. I'm even more confident than before when I say that this is the best I've ever heard Mojo sound and puts it in the category of one of the best DACs I've ever owned, that's not even to mention that it has enough juice to drive hungry planars like the ZMF Blackwood. The most obvious difference for me is in the blackness of the background, which translates into better low-level dynamics and transient detail retrieval. This goes across the entire frequency range, but the bass in particular is noticeably deeper, faster, and more dynamic. It's generally more focused and full-bodied through the bass and mids--not quite R2R-like body, it's still clearly D/S, but sounds full in a way that I personally haven't heard D/S do before. Percussion and cymbals in particular are perfectly clear and resolved--to my ears, snares are one of those things that cheaper digital products find a hard time representing naturally and clearly, as they are complex waveforms that can easily get smoothed over. The N3 does a decent job with snare drums, much better than my phone, as you can start to hear all the tiny little details.... but the xDuoo is on a different level and absolutely nails the snap, the reverb, all the little details that make each strike of the drum unique--everything is there.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I read your post. That's one of the main reasons that I'm about to purchase the unit. For the eq. I do have some music that's 24/96 and above. I have the HIFiman Ananda's. I definitely need to boost the bass somewhat.


----------



## Billyak

miketlse said:


> *Detailed information about Mojos volume levels & associated button colours* (Click to hide)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of a long shot but does anyone have a copy of this spreadsheet or something similar that I can use to estimate the volume of the headphones when in use ?


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 19, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> @Kentajalli you are the second person who mentioned using Ferrite Choke on USB cable. While I'm quite happy with how Mojo sounds with M21, I'll give Ferrite choke a try and see if there is any change with it.


Frankly, I put the Ferrite core in for completeness !
indeed I had no RFI issues even without.


----------



## miketlse

Billyak said:


> Bit of a long shot but does anyone have a copy of this spreadsheet or something similar that I can use to estimate the volume of the headphones when in use ?


Searching, but here is the maths
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-13008622


----------



## Kentajalli

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Sorry for taking a while to reply to this, but I wanted to really go back and forth between the N3 and X10TII with some of my most well known test tracks, just to be really sure. I went back and forth between the two listening to select songs from "Awaken, My Love!" by Childish Gambino (24-bit 96kHz), Jolie Holland's "Wine Dark Sea" (24/96), and the SACD remaster of Rage Against the Machine's self titled album in 24/192. All listening from Cayin done with a HiBy USB C to 3.5mm coax cable; all listening from xDuoo from 3.5mm coax output using included xDuoo coax cable.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, the xDuoo unit is significantly better. I'm even more confident than before when I say that this is the best I've ever heard Mojo sound and puts it in the category of one of the best DACs I've ever owned, that's not even to mention that it has enough juice to drive hungry planars like the ZMF Blackwood. The most obvious difference for me is in the blackness of the background, which translates into better low-level dynamics and transient detail retrieval. This goes across the entire frequency range, but the bass in particular is noticeably deeper, faster, and more dynamic. It's generally more focused and full-bodied through the bass and mids--not quite R2R-like body, it's still clearly D/S, but sounds full in a way that I personally haven't heard D/S do before. Percussion and cymbals in particular are perfectly clear and resolved--to my ears, snares are one of those things that cheaper digital products find a hard time representing naturally and clearly, as they are complex waveforms that can easily get smoothed over. The N3 does a decent job with snare drums, much better than my phone, as you can start to hear all the tiny little details.... but the xDuoo is on a different level and absolutely nails the snap, the reverb, all the little details that make each strike of the drum unique--everything is there.
> 
> ...


are you sure it was 24/96 file on which the EQ was disabled?
Even though I am not familiar with your player, technically , EQ gets disabled if you play DSD files, while outputting DSD native or DoP, on any equipment .
Native DSD in not processable, unless converted to PCM.


----------



## almarti

Lately I am using my Mojo attached to my iMac (Aurdivana/Tidal) through USB A to micro USB (Mojo side).
Do you think I will get some benefits in reducing the RFI noise on USB if use the iMac USB C output with a USB C to coax cable with Mojo?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

almarti said:


> Lately I am using my Mojo attached to my iMac (Aurdivana/Tidal) through USB A to micro USB (Mojo side).
> Do you think I will get some benefits in reducing the RFI noise on USB if use the iMac USB C output with a USB C to coax cable with Mojo?


I'm not sure about USB to Coax but for me there is a difference when using Optical input or Coaxial input (Coaxial to Coaxial) with the Mojo. Compared to USB I notice a darker background.


----------



## Kentajalli

almarti said:


> Lately I am using my Mojo attached to my iMac (Aurdivana/Tidal) through USB A to micro USB (Mojo side).
> Do you think I will get some benefits in reducing the RFI noise on USB if use the iMac USB C output with a USB C to coax cable with Mojo?


I am just thinking out loud . . . 
If the USB out on your equipment is noisy (_IF_), why would a USB to Coax cable be any less noisy??
Why would Mojo be more resilient to noise on Coax compared to USB?
I wonder!


----------



## bikutoru

almarti said:


> Lately I am using my Mojo attached to my iMac (Aurdivana/Tidal) through USB A to micro USB (Mojo side).
> Do you think I will get some benefits in reducing the RFI noise on USB if use the iMac USB C output with a USB C to coax cable with Mojo?


As far as I know USB-C out doesn't output spdif signal. Do you have some converter in mind?


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 21, 2021)

bikutoru said:


> As far as I know USB-C out doesn't output spdif signal. Do you have some converter in mind?


Interesting read.
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...battle-of-s-pdif-vs-usb-which-is-better.1943/
BTW  the AudioPhileo converter he is using is the Bees's Knee's of all converters (at least at the time ).
it was made at a time when USB inputs of many DAC s were crap.
I believe Naim Audio used to implement it in their top DAC s.


----------



## 118900

almarti said:


> Lately I am using my Mojo attached to my iMac (Aurdivana/Tidal) through USB A to micro USB (Mojo side).
> Do you think I will get some benefits in reducing the RFI noise on USB if use the iMac USB C output with a USB C to coax cable with Mojo?


Have you thought about using the macs optical out? Some of the older models have this


----------



## miketlse

Kentajalli said:


> Interesting read.
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...battle-of-s-pdif-vs-usb-which-is-better.1943/
> BTW  the AudioPhileo converter he is using is the Bees's Knee's of all converters (at least at the time ).
> it was made at a time when USB inputs of many DAC s were crap.
> I believe Naim Audio used to implement it in their top DAC s.


Quite possibly.
I remember probably 5 years ago, there were quite a few posts on the Naim forums, from owners who had replaced their Naim dac by a 2Qute, and used the 2Qute as the input source for their Naim Amps etc.
I don't know if that was source (usb v spdif) related, or possibly more the dac accuracy/sound signature related.
Even so there were posts on audio sites, expressing surprise that naim tolerated such posts.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

So, I've been trying some combinations with the mojo and So far here are the results.

*PC->Optical->Mojo: sounds the best out of all combos I've tried.
*PC->USB->Mojo: comes in second. with USB it took very careful listening in a quiet room to notice a small difference (darker background & cleaner with Optical), still sounds very good.
*Android (Samsung & LG phones)->USB->Mojo: has noticeable noise when compared to USB from PC. Still better than xDuoo XD-05 and iFi xCAN though.
*xDuoo 05BL Pro->LDAC->Mojo: has a dark background similar to Optical, unfortunately it loses extension in both ends and sounds like something is missing from the sound when compared to Wired connections. OK sounding and can be used for convenience sake, or in a noisy environment.

Now, I'm trying to achieve the same sound quality as Optical or USB from my PC, while on the go. From what I've read, the xDuoo X10T II seems like a great choice for sound quality. I've used Hiby Link on my Phones, the LG serving as a controller and Samsung stacked to the Mojo in my pocket as a transport and while the sound quality is good, the overall setup is bulky and a pain to setup which makes me hesitant to purchase the xDuoo.

There's also Poly, but I'm just not sure if I want to spend so much just for just a wireless connection, I don't care for features like Roon, SD Card Slot...

Hopefully, someone can help me with a few questions
1. I'm curious to know if there are any alternatives you guys can recommend? or are the X10T II & Poly the only options?

Also, has anyone used the iFi iSilencer+ with the Mojo. It's supposed to remove EMI & RMI from the source. If it works well, I might not need to spend more on a separate digital transport and be happy with the iFi on my phone's USB or even get a cheap DAP like Shanling M0 to pair it with.


----------



## 118900

Johnfg465vd said:


> So, I've been trying some combinations with the mojo and So far here are the results.
> 
> *PC->Optical->Mojo: sounds the best out of all combos I've tried.
> *PC->USB->Mojo: comes in second. with USB it took very careful listening in a quiet room to notice a small difference (darker background & cleaner with Optical), still sounds very good.
> ...


Not entirely sure what a silencer will do with a battery powered device. If I recall correctly Rob Watts did some comparisons in his watts up thread and there wasn’t an improvement except for mains powered device but again, going by memory and may be wrong. Try checking Rob watts posts


----------



## god-bluff

Johnfg465vd said:


> So, I've been trying some combinations with the mojo and So far here are the results.
> 
> *PC->Optical->Mojo: sounds the best out of all combos I've tried.
> *PC->USB->Mojo: comes in second. with USB it took very careful listening in a quiet room to notice a small difference (darker background & cleaner with Optical), still sounds very good.
> ...


I had just about given up with portable usb DACs until I got an iSilencer+

Yes it works quite brilliantly in reducing if not completely removing interference

Now I have a Google Pixel  I have no use for it. Totally silent and flawless. I now  just use my phone and my Walkman with Mojo via USB (Optical and Coax with CD)


----------



## Johnfg465vd

god-bluff said:


> I had just about given up with portable usb DACs until I got an iSilencer+
> 
> Yes it works quite brilliantly in reducing if not completely removing interference
> 
> Now I have a Google Pixel  I have no use for it. Totally silent and flawless. I now  just use my phone and my Walkman with Mojo via USB (Optical and Coax with CD)


Thanks for your input. I sometimes get this annoying crackle/whine type of noise when Mojo is connected to my primary phone (LG), it does not happen when connected to my secondary phone (Samsung) or when connected to my PC. I don't know if it's cause the LG has a sim in it which is causing some sort if interference or something else. So, I'm hoping that the iSilencer will fix the issue.

What changes do you notice when iSilencer+ is introduced into the chain?


----------



## Julius Decimus (Mar 22, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> I sometimes get this annoying crackle/whine type of noise when Mojo is connected to my primary phone (LG), it does not happen when connected to my secondary phone (Samsung) or when connected to my PC.


What music player is used ?

Now i will write something that i noticed, which the others may or may not have encountered. Cracking sounds may appear if you have "bad" CPU governor (it is 'interactive' on most phones, which should switch frequencies fast enough when there is demand and therefore you should not hear distortion on the audio stream to Mojo, though the behaviour is different when screen is off, so i think) on the phone. If the phone is mid or high tear so to say, there does not matter because even if with lowest cpu frequencies is still fine and no problem to play the audio stream (considering you are not upsampling or something like this to need higher than normal cpu frequencies).

This can affect DAPs as well, depending what music player is and settings, same as phone.

Same for tablets.

Almost does not affect DAPs that are Not with Android based OS.

On PC no such problem.




almarti said:


> Lately I am using my Mojo attached to my iMac (Aurdivana/Tidal) through USB A to micro USB (Mojo side).
> Do you think I will get some benefits in reducing the RFI noise on USB if use the iMac USB C output with a USB C to coax cable with Mojo?


What is connected to Mojo ? Headphones or something else ?

Considering what the guys said, probably is not worth it searching for cable like that.

There is indeed darker/blacker background using coaxial input of Mojo, but this is so for sure if you are using coaxial to coaxial cable, not USB to coaxial. I don't have USB to coaxial to test, but coaxial to coaxial will give you the effect you seek (very minor difference though). Meybe optical from the MAC to coaxial Mojo as well will be fine.

Consider also, are you listening your music loud/high volume levels ? If not, there is chance you will not notice difference between Mojo's inputs. So i see things.

That all said, i never ever tried Mojo with IEMs. The guys that are reporting interfierences may listen to mostly IEMs or some super low impedance headphones and thats how is so noticable.

In sum, think about what you use the Mojo with and make conclutions from there.


----------



## Kentajalli

miketlse said:


> Quite possibly.
> I remember probably 5 years ago, there were quite a few posts on the Naim forums, from owners who had replaced their Naim dac by a 2Qute, and used the 2Qute as the input source for their Naim Amps etc.
> I don't know if that was source (usb v spdif) related, or possibly more the dac accuracy/sound signature related.
> Even so there were posts on audio sites, expressing surprise that naim tolerated such posts.


I am not familiar with 2Qute, but I remember reading a lengthy review and lab measurement on the AudioPhilleo converter at the time. When it came out, Asynchronous USB interface was in its infancy.
S/PDIF coax ruled the day, so this device had a very good noise free USB interface, reclocked data precisely to S/PDIF coax output - very low jitter spectrum.
Problem with S/PDIF (apart from being ancient almost redundant interface) is that communication is one-way! the player and DAC do not talk back and forth. the player is MASTER, it dishes out the bits, the poor DAC has to just keep up (there are two clocks).
But in Asynchronous USB audio, the DAC is MASTER, it requests data from buffer when it is ready, and clocks it internally once, this reduces the all important jitter.
On USB powered DAC's (which Mojo is not)_ if_ the +5V supply coming through USB is noisy, it will leak into the DAC, corrupting the sound.
Let us not forget, S/PDIF coax can also be noisy!
The USB output of a player must be particularly noisy before Mojo would have an audible effect.
Optical input is obviously electrically immune and noise free, but there could be that problem of two clocks and jitter


----------



## almarti

juansan said:


> Have you thought about using the macs optical out? Some of the older models have this


I found a Cayin USB-C to Coax in one of my drones, I tried but Audirvana doesn't recognize Mojo when connected into this way. 

Then, is a better option to get an USB-C to Toslink device to improve sound quality over USB with mojo? If so, which one does any o you recommend?


----------



## 118900 (Mar 22, 2021)

almarti said:


> I found a Cayin USB-C to Coax in one of my drones, I tried but Audirvana doesn't recognize Mojo when connected into this way.
> 
> Then, is a better option to get an USB-C to Toslink device to improve sound quality over USB with mojo? If so, which one does any o you recommend?


There is no such thing as a usb to toslink. Usb sends an electrical signal whereas toslink is optical. There are converters such as the following ones:

https://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/HW/SPDIF-USB.htm

But not sure this is what you are actually looking for. Which Mac model (including model year) are you using? Some have a mini toslink output incorporated into the headphone jack.

these links may help:

https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/46605/how-do-i-tell-if-my-mac-supports-mini-toslink#159904

https://babcuvpisecek.com/htpc/do-i-have-optical-out-apple-toslink-spdif-compatibility-list/

if it does have a mini toslink output this is the sort of cable you need:

https://www.amazon.com/KabelDirekt-...Mini+TOSLINK+to+TOSLINK&qid=1616404116&sr=8-4


----------



## jarnopp

Johnfg465vd said:


> Thanks for your input. I sometimes get this annoying crackle/whine type of noise when Mojo is connected to my primary phone (LG), it does not happen when connected to my secondary phone (Samsung) or when connected to my PC. I don't know if it's cause the LG has a sim in it which is causing some sort if interference or something else. So, I'm hoping that the iSilencer will fix the issue.
> 
> What changes do you notice when iSilencer+ is introduced into the chain?


It sounds like RFI and the cure would be to keep the phone more separated from Mojo (longer cable) or turn off cellular if possible, or use a source that isn’t generating RFI. This was a big problem with older cell back when Mojo was first released.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Julius Decimus said:


> What music player is used ?


I used USB Audio Player & HiBy Music


Julius Decimus said:


> That all said, i never ever tried Mojo with IEMs. The guys that are reporting interfierences may listen to mostly IEMs or some super low impedance headphones and thats how is so noticable.


Hmm, I noticed said noise when pairing the Mojo with Fiio FH3, Meze 99 and only when connected to LG G7, haven't heard it when connected to Sundara yet.

At this point, I'm thinking maybe the issue is with my LG's USB port or like @jarnopp said with RFI. I used the G7 pretty heavily with XD-05 and also mounted on a X-Grip charger on my Motorcycle while touring, maybe it put a lot of strain on the port and is causing the problem. I pressed the USB cable at different angles near the connector and noticed the noise increase and decrease somewhat. For now, I'm enjoying listening to Mojo on my Samsung phone where there are no issues. I'll give Airplane mode a try or maybe give iFi iSilencer+ a try someday.

I recently sold my iBasso IT00 and SHP9500 and got some cash, thinking of getting either the Poly or X10T II with it.

With Poly, the main attraction for me is no more stacking (not in a bulky way) but it costs a lot.

With X10T II, it does a lot of things, but because of the overall bulk of the stack, it looks weird in my pocket and takes a bit of time to setup.

My usage will be with Mojo paired to either Poly or xDuoo in my pocket and my phone connected to them with something like HiBy Link (for xDuoo) to control playback. What do you guys think? Those who have either of the said devices, have you noticed any pros and cons, like noise, battery backup, sound....


----------



## miketlse

Johnfg465vd said:


> Thanks for your input. I sometimes get this annoying crackle/whine type of noise when Mojo is connected to my primary phone (LG), it does not happen when connected to my secondary phone (Samsung) or when connected to my PC. I don't know if it's cause the LG has a sim in it which is causing some sort if interference or something else. So, I'm hoping that the iSilencer will fix the issue.
> 
> What changes do you notice when iSilencer+ is introduced into the chain?


Sounds like the sort of issues experienced with Mojo in the early days.
I found adding a clip-on ferrite choke to the usb cable, cured 99% of the RFI.
Ferrite chokes are a simple and cheap option to explore.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

miketlse said:


> Sounds like the sort of issues experienced with Mojo in the early days.
> I found adding a clip-on ferrite choke to the usb cable, cured 99% of the RFI.
> Ferrite chokes are a simple and cheap option to explore.


Yup, I've ordered one. It should arrive in 4-5 days.


----------



## DBaldock9

almarti said:


> Lately I am using my Mojo attached to my iMac (Aurdivana/Tidal) through USB A to micro USB (Mojo side).
> Do you think I will get some benefits in reducing the RFI noise on USB if use the iMac USB C output with a USB C to coax cable with Mojo?



I've purchased some USB->SPDIF converters from Amazon:

USB-C to 3.5mm Analog or Mini-TOSLINK SPDIF (I actually have the USB-A model connected between my PC & external DAC) - https://www.amazon.com/Reiyin-Converter-Toslink-Optical-External/dp/B07VSFBT82/
Micro-USB to TOSLINK & Coax SPDIF (I have the same thing, just a different brand label on it) - https://www.amazon.com/Douk-Audio-Converter-Interface-PCM192Khz/dp/B085XPRSGM/


----------



## almarti

DBaldock9 said:


> I've purchased some USB->SPDIF converters from Amazon:
> 
> USB-C to 3.5mm Analog or Mini-TOSLINK SPDIF (I actually have the USB-A model connected between my PC & external DAC) - https://www.amazon.com/Reiyin-Converter-Toslink-Optical-External/dp/B07VSFBT82/
> Micro-USB to TOSLINK & Coax SPDIF (I have the same thing, just a different brand label on it) - https://www.amazon.com/Douk-Audio-Converter-Interface-PCM192Khz/dp/B085XPRSGM/


Thanks


----------



## Metalingus

I sold my Chord Mojo due to battery life and i miss it. My schiit stack doesn't sound as good as Mojo. It's far from it. Hoping to see Mojo with better capabilities in future, fingers crossed. But anyone who thinks about buying it my advice is to go for it. Do not think twice.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Metalingus said:


> I sold my Chord Mojo due to battery life and i miss it. My schiit stack doesn't sound as good as Mojo. It's far from it. Hoping to see Mojo with better capabilities in future, fingers crossed. But anyone who thinks about buying it my advice is to go for it. Do not think twice.


Mojo with a few upgrades like

1. A switch to toggle between battery and external power for desktop use.
2. Longer battery life, I get ~6 hours
3. Faster charging
4. In-built bluetooth funtionality. 
5. Not necessary, but it would be cool to have a small display that's toggleable and shows output voltage, volume level... etc.

Would be so good.


----------



## Kentajalli

Mojo is what Mojo is.
Decisions were made at design stage, as good as they could at the time.
Everybody has some tweak or upgrade opinion.
Some are valid, some are just NOT, some in between.
I have a good few ideas too.
But if I was to choose just one, it would be a dedicated charger.
A dedicated charger, it could be in the form of a standard USB fast-charger .
that way, a few issues get resolved.
- faster charging of course.
- cooler, quieter charging , since voltage upscale would not be needed.
- less electrical noise.
- Desktop use would have more juice available .
Hell , I even live with coloured marbles.
Has anybody tried fitting actual funky looking real glass marbles instead?
that will make it look like a proper kids toy!


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Kentajalli said:


> Has anybody tried fitting actual funky looking real glass marbles instead?
> that will make it look like a proper kids toy!


Go even further and add customizable toy sound effects when pressing buttons and powering up and down (like lightsabre power on & off) 😝



Kentajalli said:


> Desktop use would have more juice available


does Mojo output more power with a seperate power supply? I've never used the device while connected to external power due to battery concerns.


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 28, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> does Mojo output more power with a seperate power supply? I've never used the device while connected to external power due to battery concerns.


Actually Mojo should require less juice in Desktop use.
BUT . . .
since Mojo does a voltage upscale from standard 5V USB to about 8.5 V in order to power the system and charge the battery, the upscale itself is a noisy business, current is limited and generates heat.
By using a fast charger (9V supply), there is no need for any of the above.
more current to charge and operate the device, and not much heat or electrical noise.
Almost all the heat generated during charging, is from the charging/upscale circuit.
The battery itself remains cool as cucumber while being charged.


----------



## miketlse (Mar 28, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> Actually Mojo should require less juice in Desktop use.
> BUT . . .
> since Mojo does a voltage upscale from standard 5V USB to about 8.5 V in order to power the system and charge the battery, the upscale itself is a noisy business, current is limited and generates heat.
> By using a fast charger (9V supply), there is no need for any of the above.
> more current to charge and operate the device, and not much heat or electrical noise.


From memory fast chargers damage the battery.
That is why i stopped using one.
search the thread.


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 28, 2021)

miketlse said:


> From memory fast chargers damage the battery - search the thread.


No need for them to do so.
A fast charger has two outputs, standard 5V @ 1-2 Amps or 9V @ 2-5 Amps.
Mojo could in theory use the 9V supply and charge the battery a little faster (say 2 hours), it will be dictated by the designer.
I argue that the current excess heat is more detrimental to the batteries, than a gentle faster charge time.


----------



## vlach

For desktop use i simply removed the internal battery and leave it plugged into the 5V USB from my iMac. I cannot tell any difference in SQ with or without the battery.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Mar 29, 2021)

Good day to everyone.

Last day i changed the battery of the Mojo i have, and wanted to post as might be helpful to someone who wants to change the battery as well.

I ordered this battery from Ali Express: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001594239756.html  -  it is around 20-25 euro with the delivery, depends on where you are meybe, but should not be more than that.

I do not take responsibility for if you brake your device or get some sort of unusual behavior once you change it. So, if you are not sure you can change the battery, then probably best do not try, or just order it and then give it someone to change it that you are sure can do it.

It has lower capacity than the original one, but whoever gets less than 7 or 6 hours battery life from Mojo might consider changing the battery.

I attach photos with both the original battery seen (whoever wants to try search for original one may see the part number and the specs then) and this one above from Ali Express. Can click on the image to zoom and see it better.

What you need to do is open the Mojo by unscrewing all the screws, pull out the old battery, and very important, be very careful pulling it out, you don't want to damage the port where the battery is plugged in or any other components. The battery will also be glued to the top, so you need to find something to put under it and carefully take it out (the blue thing i used is on the photo). When you get the old battery out, you need something to hold the new one in place, as the glue will be damaged once you remove the old battery. I used insulating tape to hold it in place, which is not the best the way to do it, use few drops glue if you have, i didn't have and this is why used the black tape (not sure how you say it exactly in english, but you can see what it is on the photos), isolierband :















Here i show you that is working:







I will check later how is the battery life compared with the original one when the Mojo is new and will post the results. Meybe somebody will be interested in this, as is cheaper overall than searching for original battery.
And like said above, be careful how you use the Mojo after, don't leave it working without you being around, and don't leave it charging while you are away as well. I do not know if this battery has overtemperature or overvoltage protection, so keep in mind. It says it has, but... Don't leave the Mojo working with it while you are away. If you use it as desktop DAC as well. Use it with you being around. At least this is my advice.


----------



## Kentajalli

I could not find temperature ratings for this battery. 
Cheaper batteries are rated for room temperature (20 degrees C) - BUT Mojo can get hot inside while charging, that is why CHORD have wisely chosen a high temperature battery.
Time will tell if the replacement lasts long enough.
Keep us informed.
Thanx


----------



## Julius Decimus (Mar 29, 2021)

I had some time to listen to it tonight.

Does not look great. Loaded it to full and left it with the charger 3 hours after was fully charged, was fine. Heating no more than usual and at first glance no problem with the charging.

What is not OK is the battery life. I get 50mins blue light whereas Mojo new and with the original battery was around 1hour and 50 min to 2 hours. So this is half the battery life i have here with the new battery, even below that.

No drops in performance and in volume though. This is good. No disturbances and interferences as well.

So....i will try another day and see after how much times it goes to blinking red, but for now does not look good. Meybe after 5 hours will be in the red.

I advice whoever reads this and wants try this battery as is cheaper than most options you have, do it only if your original one is swollen.



PS: have not tried playing+charging.


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 29, 2021)

Well we have LiPo's and we have LiPo's!
you can get a cheapo battery for a laptop or a phone, that is advertised at 1000''s of mAh but lasts half as long as original battery, and the worst, it overhears and explodes!
there are even reject ones, sold as kosher by some people.
even on good ones, temperature is a big factor, the hotter the environment (_ Edit: Above room temperatur_e) the lower the performance , unless the batteries are rated as such.
Chord batteries are good! really good.
I believe they are rated as 65°C & 1650 mAh (genuinely !).
I believe are made by a US company, not Chinese knock offs.
I made a minor mod. on my Mojo ( see this ) to bring the internal (battery) temperature down a bit, mine is over one year old, I get 8:30 hours continuous on USB input. you get even more on coax.
That is some performance.

If you can get 5 hours, and it lasts a year or more, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## 118900

Julius Decimus said:


> I had some time to listen to it tonight.
> 
> Does not look great. Loaded it to full and left it with the charger 3 hours after was fully charged, was fine. Heating no more than usual and at first glance no problem with the charging.
> 
> ...


This may be of interest to you (if you hadn’t already seen it):

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-battery-replacement-solved.901130/


----------



## Julius Decimus

Good day everyone.

I tested most of the things and will post results. Could be -+5min here and there but other than that is what i get (not made up numbers).

Overall i do not recommend this battery.



Kentajalli said:


> Chord batteries are good! really good.


I don't doubt that, yes.



Kentajalli said:


> I made a minor mod. on my Mojo ( see this ) to bring the internal (battery) temperature down a bit, mine is over one year old, I get 8:30 hours continuous on USB input. you get even more on coax.


Thank you for your advice. Today i bough a double-sided thermal tape and will place it on where the original paste was, above the battery.




juansan said:


> This may be of interest to you (if you hadn’t already seen it):


Thank you.



So, the results:

I get overall 5 hours and 7-8 min playtime, charges for 4 hours. Vs. 8 hours and 14-15 min and 5 hours and 45min charging for the original one when Mojo is new.

Mojo does not heat more than usual. I left it plugged in for some time after was charges, it is OK, stops charging when needs, does not overcharge it as far as i know (as Kentajalli said some weeks ago Mojo does not charge it to 100% to safe the battery life in general). I have not tried playing+charging, but i never tried this with the original battery as well, just never had a situation where needed to charge+listen. Wouldn't risk it with this battery where we don't know the temperature limit. Only listening or only charging is OK.

Mojo's performance is fine, i do not notice change in sound quality or in volume. I do not have IEMs to see how it is with that, have not noticed any interference or sound disturbance of any kind on my headphones.

The main reason why you would want to change the battery is to get good battery life 8+hours. You are not getting this here. Play time is 5 hours, charging is 4. If somebody decide try this battery however, i encourage making own conclusion of course if it is valuable option for you. I do not see it being good, but Mojo works with it if you need that.

These results are with USB input of Mojo used and volume level green colour marbles.



Battery level indicatorOriginal battery (working time in minutes)New battery (working time in minutes)Blue11850Green12250Yellow20555Red40110Red blinking1050Charging time to full345240


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> Thank you for your advice. Today i bough a double-sided *thermal tape and will place it on where the original paste was, above the battery.*
> 
> 
> Battery level indicatorOriginal battery (working time in minutes)New battery (working time in minutes)Blue11850Green12250Yellow20555Red40110Red blinking1050Charging time to full345240


BAD IDEA!
Do not use thermal pads between the battery and the circuit board.
Those large chips heatup during use, the spongy black tape stuck on the battery by Chord, actually isolate the battery, not transfer the heat to it.
In my mod. I used the copper strip to transfer the heat AWAY from the battery.
The batteries give their best performance at room temperature (normally) - cold or hot batteries do not perform as well.

The chart above does not mean much.
Chord are aware of their battery's performance, so they have set those colour changes to correspond to that battery.
Take RED for example:
- on factory battery it means less than 1 hour to shut down.
- on your replacement battery it is not valid, as you evidently get 2:30 hours!
If you are getting 4 hours, and your battery lasts - you have been successful - be happy.
Mojo's battery issues (price availibility) is Mojo's main _Acillies' Heel _.
You have partly solved it, take pride.


----------



## Julius Decimus

Kentajalli said:


> In my mod. I used the copper strip to transfer the heat AWAY from the battery.


Yes, i will look for a copper strip. 




Kentajalli said:


> The chart above does not mean much.
> Chord are aware of their battery's performance, so they have set those colour changes to correspond to that battery.
> Take RED for example:
> - on factory battery it means less than 1 hour to shut down.
> ...


True.

What i posted is for someone that finds this battery, sees its not very expensive and then order. To know what to expect. I am mister Watts fan and i do not think Mojo will be outdated soon, chances are more people will search for a Mojo and for a battery as well. Since, say if you find it used and try change the battery and order this battery above....you will have idea what is going to be seeing our comments here.

Indeed, i was expecting it to turn off at the 3-rd hour as i saw red indicator after only 2h and 30 min so to say, but it kept working long time (considering how fast it got to red). You will have better idea and view why so happends, it looks like it drops the voltage after charge fast, then kind of flattened when in the red. Only 50 min for blue and green, but double that for red. 

If we had 2 such and stack them (you will know how to connect the two to work as one), they might fit inside but then will heat up a lot more while charging, yes ? For example.


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> If we had 2 such and stack them (you will know how to connect the two to work as one), they might fit inside but then will heat up a lot more while charging, yes ? For example.


- I doubt you could fit two such batteries inside, there is hardly any room.
- No it would not heat up any more, Mojo has voltage and current limiting on its charger circuit. it should take longer to fully charge though , that is if you could fit them inside.


----------



## Julius Decimus

Kentajalli said:


> - I doubt you could fit two such batteries inside, there is hardly any room.
> - No it would not heat up any more, Mojo has voltage and current limiting on its charger circuit. it should take longer to fully charge though , that is if you could fit them inside.


Have to measure the size right, yes.

But theoretically, 2 of these are 40 euro we say with the delivery, your battery that you found was how much, for comparison.

Then the solder tools for the cables, if don't have one. Overall even stacking 2 does not seem to be good option. And one will get around the same playtime as the original battery.


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> Have to measure the size right, yes.
> 
> But theoretically, 2 of these are 40 euro we say with the delivery, your battery that you found was how much, for comparison.
> 
> Then the solder tools for the cables, if don't have one. Overall even stacking 2 does not seem to be good option. And one will get around the same playtime as the original battery.


original battery, IF YOU COULD FIND ANY, is less than $50, at best , up to $100 or more.
Issue is not price really, it is availability .
When low in supply, prices go up as a result.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Mar 30, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> When low in supply, prices go up as a result.


Sure thing.



Kentajalli said:


> - I doubt you could fit two such batteries inside, there is hardly any room.


Meybe, but i will check and measure the size. And will make a photo with the results, i have a ruler, will use it and will be seen if there is place for another or not.
I still have 7h and 30min life with the original battery, so it is OK. I will switch back to it.
Though when it gets down to 6h30min meybe it is not bad idea to try stack 2 of these above. In my situation where i already have one. Still do not recommend it if someone reads this and thinking if to order one.



Kentajalli said:


> - No it would not heat up any more, Mojo has voltage and current limiting on its charger circuit. it should take longer to fully charge though , that is if you could fit them inside.


You are a person that understands how the cables from the two batteries need to be soldered to made them work as one, yes ? Could you help with instructions how to do this (providing i have the tools, soldering iron pliers, soldering substances and such) ? Not exactly now, after another 6 months or so. That is if two can fit inside at all, will check these days.


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> Meybe, but i will check and measure the size. And will make a photo with the results, i have a ruler, will use it and will be seen if there is place for another or not.
> ...


I suggest you don't do it.
Mojo is about $400. you can seriously damage it if things go wrong, all for what? a few dollars of battery?
not worth it.


----------



## Kentajalli (Apr 1, 2021)

Julius Decimus said:


> Good day to everyone.
> 
> Last day i changed the battery of the Mojo i have, and wanted to post as might be helpful to someone who wants to change the battery as well.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking, you don't really need the protection board.
Mojo already has one built in.
I reckon, the protection board would interfere, try removing it, and measure charge and discharge times again.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Apr 1, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> I was just thinking, you don't really need the protection board.
> Mojo already has one built in.
> I reckon, the protection board would interfere, try removing it, and measure charge and discharge times again.


Thank you for your advice on everything.

For someone that reads this and wonder if two such batteries will fit inside Mojo, no. The battery is 4.1cm and the space left is 3.7cm, i pushed it as far as possible to one of the sides, 3.7cm is what is left, another one will not fit inside.

PS: there is a capacitor on one of the sides, you can't close the Mojo if a battery is standing above it, on this spot where the capacitor is you need leave free space. So even less space you have actually.


----------



## Kentajalli (Apr 1, 2021)

Julius Decimus said:


> .... wonder if two such batteries will fit inside Mojo, no. The battery is 4.1cm and the space left is 3.7cm, i pushed it as far as possible to one of the sides, 3.7cm is what is left, another one will not fit inside.


Actually you got less than 30mm!
The usb ports and the capacitor next to them, will not allow you to use the full length.

If only those _beloved marbles _(__) were smaller, and the CHORD logo was not slanted, Mojo could have fit a much larger battery, or would have been thinner using the current battery.
Chord chose questionable styling over substance - SHAME!
Lucky it functions & sounds good.
OK not lucky, Rob Watts designed the circuit well.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes, you are right, the capacitor standing on the side is more in height compared to the other components, you can't close Mojo if there is battery above it.

I don't know what to say about the marbles. It does give Chord gear unique look. I think it is OK to have them.


----------



## Kentajalli (Apr 1, 2021)

Julius Decimus said:


> I don't know what to say about the marbles. It does give Chord gear unique look. I think it is OK.


could have been smaller, just take a look at Hugo2 - those marbles are not as big, compared to the rest of case, are they?
Where else do you see a slanted chord logo?


----------



## damdl

vlach said:


> For desktop use i simply removed the internal battery and leave it plugged into the 5V USB from my iMac. I cannot tell any difference in SQ with or without the battery.


Isn't that a bad idea given that the battery serves as a power purifier for the mojo?


----------



## damdl

Since this battery conversation has become a trend lately, I have an update since my last "mod" (mod here). Things have been running super smoothly. and I do recommend it for those struggling with batteries (at your own risk once again), I just traveled with my mojo looking like this with my phone attached on top of it:





(I did saw some worrisome faces on the plane haha)

Battery life is great like that (around 20 hours give or take) and once I arrived at the hotel all I had to do to not worry about battery life was simply replace the battery with a 5v charger and we are good to go.



vlach said:


> Out of curiosity; why do you have to leave the Mojo plugged in? I was under the impression that supercapacitors charge in just a few seconds and the charge lasts a very long time. Do i have this wrong?


@vlach sorry for the late response, the short answer is yes, given that the capacitor charge lasts around 5 seconds but with the implementation above you "regain" portability, and quite more battery life at the expense of being more chunky!


----------



## Kentajalli (Apr 1, 2021)

damdl said:


> Since this battery conversation has become a trend lately, I have an update since my last "mod" (mod here). Things have been running super smoothly. and I do recommend it for those struggling with batteries (at your own risk once again), I just traveled with my mojo looking like this with my phone attached on top of it:
> 
> 
> (I did saw some worrisome faces on the plane haha)
> ...


Interesting.
However, I am puzzled!
If you are to carry two boxes all the time, what is to stop you from wiring a heafty (4000mAh or so) Lipo battery pack wired directly to the Mojo?
I suppose you could run the cables through one of the unused input ports.
Such a battery could have fast charging, would last 20Hours or so (even longer).
There are cheap flat batteries made for mobile phones that would fit the bill.
By not using Mojo's own charger circuit, you completely eliminate any electrical noise.


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> Interesting.
> However, I am puzzled!
> If you are to carry two boxes all the time, what is to stop you from wiring a heafty (4000mAh or so) Lipo battery pack wired directly to the Mojo?
> I suppose you could run the cables through one of the unused input ports.
> ...


You have to make it all work with Poly, too!


----------



## damdl

Kentajalli said:


> Interesting.
> However, I am puzzled!
> If you are to carry two boxes all the time, what is to stop you from wiring a heafty (4000mAh or so) Lipo battery pack wired directly to the Mojo?
> I suppose you could run the cables through one of the unused input ports.
> ...


I would say... Ease of use, being able to simply plug and play with either a wall adapter or a battery bank it's super convenient rather than drilling and making attachments to the mojo, honestly, I've been more attracted towards always using the battery pack because of power purity (it even improves the performance a bit) and it protects the mojo from possible surges


----------



## damdl

jarnopp said:


> You have to make it all work with Poly, too!


Thoughts on it? I've been super interested in it but I'm not sure about the investment... I've heard some comments that because you can load the music into the mojo the sound quality improves.


----------



## jarnopp

damdl said:


> Thoughts on it? I've been super interested in it but I'm not sure about the investment... I've heard some comments that because you can load the music into the mojo the sound quality improves.


I think Poly has a pretty sophisticated circuit, because that is how it is powered in and off via Mojo’s state. It would take some experimenting with. But I have been extremely pleased with Poly’s sound quality and added flexibility.


----------



## TrollmannKatz

damdl said:


> Thoughts on it? I've been super interested in it but I'm not sure about the investment... I've heard some comments that because you can load the music into the mojo the sound quality improves.



But alone for itself, the gain in sound quality of the Chord Mojo (at least in my opinion) would never be worth the additional cost of the Chord Poly.


----------



## Billyak

Bit of a random thought but would it be possible to 3D print a 'spacer' the same shape as the mojo that you could sandwich between the top and bottom sections of the mojo to give it more internal capacity for a larger battery?

Or would there then be an issue with loose marbles?


----------



## vlach (Apr 1, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## vlach

damdl said:


> Isn't that a bad idea given that the battery serves as a power purifier for the mojo?


I wasn't aware the battery acts as a power purifier. Now I'm curious to know how the battery accomplishes this.
Anyway, as i already stated there is no audible difference with or without the battery.


----------



## vlach (Apr 1, 2021)

damdl said:


> Since this battery conversation has become a trend lately, I have an update since my last "mod" (mod here). Things have been running super smoothly. and I do recommend it for those struggling with batteries (at your own risk once again), I just traveled with my mojo looking like this with my phone attached on top of it:
> 
> 
> (I did saw some worrisome faces on the plane haha)
> ...


I guess i don't quite understand the super capacitor mod. I thought it replaces the battery, but then you mention you get 20hr of battery life and replace it with a 5V charger.
I thought the battery was out of the equation? I'm totally confused.

Edit: Wait, is the thing strapped to your Mojo an external battery charging the super cap? I read you strapped your iPhone, hence the confusion.


----------



## vlach (Apr 1, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> By not using Mojo's own charger circuit, you completely eliminate any electrical noise.



That's exactly what i do when using the Mojo on the go (since removing the internal battery); i connect a portable battery bank which powers the device, therefore I'm not sure what the benefit of the super cap is.


----------



## damdl

vlach said:


> I wasn't aware the battery acts as a power purifier. Now I'm curious to know how the battery accomplishes this.
> Anyway, as i already stated there is no audible difference with or without the battery.


Yeah, maybe my wording was a bit off, sorry about that, I'm not entirely sure if it acts exactly like a "power purifier" but, if you turn off completely your mojo, plug your headphones and then turn it on while using your headphones, you will hear a quick clicking noise in your headphones, that's where the battery comes in place (at least what I think) what's happening without the battery is that you are bypassing the power of the charging circuit directly to your Mojo so when you are starting your unit you are basically tasing the components (theoretically), this is mostly a guess though and there is no direct proof of damaging your unit that I know of.


----------



## vlach

damdl said:


> Yeah, maybe my wording was a bit off, sorry about that, I'm not entirely sure if it acts exactly like a "power purifier" but, if you turn off completely your mojo, plug your headphones and then turn it on while using your headphones, you will hear a quick clicking noise in your headphones, that's where the battery comes in place (at least what I think) what's happening without the battery is that you are bypassing the power of the charging circuit directly to your Mojo so when you are starting your unit you are basically tasing the components (theoretically), this is mostly a guess though and there is no direct proof of damaging your unit that I know of.



That's an interesting theory, however there is nothing to worry about in my case because the Mojo feeds an external amp and i power both units 'before' plugging my headphones.


----------



## damdl

vlach said:


> I guess i don't quite understand the super capacitor mod. I thought it replaces the battery, but then you mention you get 20hr of battery life and replace it with a 5V charger.
> I thought the battery was out of the equation? I'm totally confused.
> 
> Edit: Wait, is the thing strapped to your Mojo an external battery charging the super cap? I read you strapped your iPhone, hence the confusion.


Exactly, what's strapped is a battery, and the battery life is the time the battery strapped lasts (approximately) while using the unit, I can either use a charger to use the unit or simply use the power bank, I prefer the power bank because it's a cleaner source of power rather than the household socket. 

Actually, in your setup, it might be even a good idea to add the power bank... Though I'm not sure if the difference would be really that worth the price... or if you are already using some kind of power purifier before feeding the unit


----------



## damdl

vlach said:


> That's an interesting theory, however there is nothing to worry about in my case because the Mojo feeds an external amp and i power both units 'before' plugging my headphones.


Yeah, I don't think it's a big deal either, in the end, I think that when I started that "mod" it was my curiosity over the "real threat" all I thought was; "hey, better safe than sorry.", funny enough I'm not entirely sure if shoving potential firecracker inside my mojo was the best desition... haha


----------



## vlach (Apr 1, 2021)

damdl said:


> Exactly, what's strapped is a battery, and the battery life is the time the battery strapped lasts (approximately) while using the unit, I can either use a charger to use the unit or simply use the power bank, I prefer the power bank because it's a cleaner source of power rather than the household socket.
> 
> Actually, in your setup, it might be even a good idea to add the power bank... Though I'm not sure if the difference would be really that worth the price... or if you are already using some kind of power purifier before feeding the unit



Ok, i understand your previous post now, thank you for the clarifications but still not sure what the benefit of the super cap is?

Edit: Try this; open your Mojo, disconnect the super cap, close the Mojo, connect your external battery bank and see if you notice a SQ difference.


----------



## damdl

vlach said:


> Ok, i understand your previous post now, thank you for the clarifications but still not sure what the benefit of the super cap is?
> 
> Edit: Try this; open your Mojo, disconnect the super cap, close the Mojo, connect your external battery bank and see if you notice a SQ difference.


I'll do the test though, there shouldn't be any noticeable difference, I think that in the end, what's happening here is just that I'm adding kind of a surge protector let's say? I think that if there was a real advantage the team at Chord would've implemented it in one way or another. But let's check for the sake of curiosity!


----------



## damdl

Alright... so maybe this is a bit fast, but I've been listening to some albums that I know I know without the supercapacitor and, right away... (_*controversy incoming*_) there is a noticeable difference between dynamics in the instruments, (sounds flat) the clarity is there but it feels like you just have moved from being fully wrapped in the music to listening from further away and instruments are not as "dynamic".

Now, this might be true given that using a constant energy source capped to a certain voltage and amps might reduce the dynamism of the signal but I'm possibly talking gibberish there so take that last comment with a grain of salt. I'm just a software developer who loves music and likes to thinker around man haha


----------



## Kentajalli (Apr 2, 2021)

damdl said:


> Alright... so maybe this is a bit fast, but I've been listening to some albums that I know I know without the supercapacitor and, right away... (_*controversy incoming*_) there is a noticeable difference between dynamics in the instruments, (sounds flat) the clarity is there but it feels like you just have moved from being fully wrapped in the music to listening from further away and instruments are not as "dynamic".
> 
> Now, this might be true given that using a constant energy source capped to a certain voltage and amps might reduce the dynamism of the signal but I'm possibly talking gibberish there so take that last comment with a grain of salt. I'm just a software developer who loves music and likes to thinker around man haha


Actually that was expected.
Once I said _we are not clever enough to re-engineer this device._
I said that, because Mojo was designed from ground up, by an expert engineering team,  so every section interacts with other parts perfectly.
It was designed as a mobile device (Mo in Mojo), on a budget! so things it does not need, it does not have.
A mobile device works on Batteries, so it does not require a traditional power supply section, so it does not have it! (Galvanic Isolation is another, it does not have it)
All it requires is a charging circuit for the batteries, no more no less.
The internal battery is rated at 7.4V , it needs around 8.2V to charge up, so the charger should be good for about 9 or 10V.
Six years ago, when it was launched, it was decided that it should use standard USB power for charging - but USB only provides 5V !
So inside the device there is a DC to DC voltage doubler, basically it upscales the available 5V to about 10V. It does this in a switch-mode fashion. Active circuitry, creates pulses of voltage at double the USB voltage ( you hear this fast switching as a fizz when it is charging). these pulses carry a lot of electrical noise, but when connected to a large capacitor or a battery, the noise gets absorbed by the battery or the capacitor, creating an average steady DC voltage, to charge the batteries.
The charging circuit has voltage & current controls with thermal monitoring. Charging LiPo's is a delicate balancing act.
The charging circuit inside Mojo fits the bill, it is horses for courses, no more no less.
Now if one disconnects the battery, and try to use the charging circuit as a powersupply, it will not do!
OK it evidently operates, but that noise gets everywhere, furthermore, a battery or a large capacitor has very low internal impedance, ability to provide big current when needed - a charging circuit is far from it.
In this case, the super capacitors (very large capacity capacitor but small in dimension), absorb the pulses and provide low impedance power for Mojo, but batteries are better!
If one could get an outboard battery pack of 7.4V, connect it directly to the battery terminals, that would do.
If such a battery should have fast charging, so much the better.

I remember in the old days, there were head amps for low output moving-coil cartridges, that ran on batteries as no powersupply was clean enough.
If one needs to use Mojo as a desktop all the time, the best scenario would be, removing the batteries, replacing them with super capacitors, use a very clean outboard 7.5V powersupply , connected inside Mojo directly to the super capacitors.
Avoiding the charging circuit should be goal, as even using external batteries connected to Mojo through the USB port (and the charging circuit) would still be a noisy operation.


----------



## Kentajalli

vlach said:


> That's exactly what i do when using the Mojo on the go (since removing the internal battery); i connect a portable battery bank which powers the device, therefore I'm not sure what the benefit of the super cap is.


Using USB power or external batteries connected to the charging port of Mojo, sends the power through the charging circuit - there is no other way, unless you connect your external battery directly to the battery terminals inside Mojo.
Any power connected to the charging USB port, activates the charging circuit, until Mojo decides the battery is fully charged - but since you have taken the internal battery out, it never happens.
You continue to power Mojo using the noisy charger circuit.
Super capacitors, go a long way to clean up the noise.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Kentajalli said:


> Using USB power or external batteries connected to the charging port of Mojo, sends the power through the charging circuit - there is no other way, unless you connect your external battery directly to the battery terminals inside Mojo.
> Any power connected to the charging USB port, activates the charging circuit, until Mojo decides the battery is fully charged - but since you have taken the internal battery out, it never happens.
> You continue to power Mojo using the noisy charger circuit.
> Super capacitors, go a long way to clean up the noise.


This is only an issue if using the Mojo while connected to an external power right? Not something that matters when powering the device via it's internal battery and regardless of input (usb, coax...)


----------



## Kentajalli

Johnfg465vd said:


> This is only an issue if using the Mojo while connected to an external power right? Not something that matters when powering the device via it's internal battery and regardless of input (usb, coax...)


Correct.


----------



## damdl (Apr 2, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> Actually that was expected.
> Once I said _we are not clever enough to re-engineer this device._
> I said that, because Mojo was designed from ground up, by an expert engineering team,  so every section interacts with other parts perfectly.
> It was designed as a mobile device (Mo in Mojo), on a budget! so things it does not need, it does not have.
> ...


Interesting, so maybe I should replace that supercapacitor, given that it is rated as (5.4V 5F) I've found one that is similarly rated as the battery (7.4V 6F -yay 2 extra seconds of battery life-) I might be putting in danger my unit... not by much but the capacitor will definitely fail.

I'm also totally in agreement with what you say about how _we are not clever enough to re-engineer this device. _In the end, what I'm doing is trial and error and most definitely I do not have the resources to actually understand the device (schematics and such) nor the expertise of Chord's team.

These are super interesting topics! good to see a community this invested!


----------



## surfgeorge (Apr 2, 2021)

What do you guys think about moving this discussion about modding the Mojo battery and power supply to a dedicated thread?
It's been about 40 posts in a row about this topic and it is becoming very hard to follow any non-modding related posts.
Happy modding!


----------



## mikecheck95

how long have you had your mojo for? I’m wondering about the longevity before the battery needs replacing.


----------



## _daRK

3yrs. And I decided to convert it to a desktop DAC/Amp, very satisfied with my decision. However, the battery was still good (5+ hrs).


----------



## mikecheck95

I just found this interview... Maybe I’ll hold off on buying a mojo for now.

https://audiofi.net/2021/03/the-right-chord-at-the-right-time/


----------



## AlexCBSN

Was testing my LTP w1 on my iPad, i think it is amazing how far we’ve come, the mojo its still my favorite dac/ amp, but w1 comes close... in a dongle format and for the price. Reading the interview gives me hope that some things will be updated, a mobile option from chord would be amazing. Let’s see how the year comes, due to the pandemic and personal issues I’m out of the audiophile game for the year, and tbh i wont buy gear again as i did in the past, the urgency of the FOTM is gone, only thing i want is to truly enjoy music. The mojo has that magic that makes everything simply spectacular, any way, just a way of seeing things this weird times, I’m actually selling a bunch of gear, and saying good bye to a couple of really nice things I’ve been keeping


----------



## Metalingus

I enjoyed my time with Mojo. Sold and got Schiit stack. Baaad mistake. While schiit is good, nowhere near mojo. But mojo is so vintage, lack of features, old ports etc. etc.. That interview gave me a hope. Will be first in line to get Mojo 2.


----------



## jamca

I think mojo is great, even it is a decade back gatget. It outperforms mobile phones, by far... It has a full body holographic presentation ( although a little narrowed soundstage, but not to much) that not many dacs can achieve. It has plenty of power and near to zero hiss for sensitive iems. Compared to ifi micro idsd , drangonfly cobalt and others it has the more natural sound. Perhaps there are better dacs nowadays, but it still holds its own way...


----------



## roclord

Hey all! Happy mojo user here for a while. Today my mojo stopped being recognized by my mac via usb (no updates or anything). Like a previous user the power button light recognizes that its connected but no option to select as output. The same holds true for a few other computers around the house. Any thoughts on a fix? PS it was working last night but today no luck. Tried swapping USB cables ect and restarts ect. No solutions in the "issues" thread or post #3.


----------



## jamca

have you tried other inputs or other devices such a mobile phone?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

roclord said:


> Hey all! Happy mojo user here for a while. Today my mojo stopped being recognized by my mac via usb (no updates or anything). Like a previous user the power button light recognizes that its connected but no option to select as output. The same holds true for a few other computers around the house. Any thoughts on a fix? PS it was working last night but today no luck. Tried swapping USB cables ect and restarts ect. No solutions in the "issues" thread or post #3.


Try optical or Coaxial input. If those work then it's most probably Mojo's USB port that's causing the issue and might need to be replaced.


----------



## roclord

Johnfg465vd said:


> Try optical or Coaxial input. If those work then it's most probably Mojo's USB port that's causing the issue and might need to be replaced.


Alright, thanks for the recommendation - i purchased an optical out today - luckily my macbook is a 2015 so it should still have built in coaxial - will keep fingers crossed!


----------



## eobet

I'm sort of allergic to Micro USB (weird, I know). Have there been any rumblings, rumors or loose talk about a Mojo with USB-C?


----------



## surfgeorge

eobet said:


> I'm sort of allergic to Micro USB (weird, I know). Have there been any rumblings, rumors or loose talk about a Mojo with USB-C?


I have heard first rumors/rumblings about sightings of a Mojo successor which I consider more than mere speculation and wishful thinking. I really hope they go to USB-C connectors.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

surfgeorge said:


> I have heard first rumors/rumblings about sightings of a Mojo successor which I consider more than mere speculation and wishful thinking. I really hope they go to USB-C connectors.



Didn't Rob state about one year ago that getting more FPGA performance in a Mojo size/design is impossible? So would this be a micro-USB to USB-C and other cosmetic refresh update only?


----------



## Rob Watts

I don't do minor updates - whenever a new version of any product comes out it has to represent a big step forward in SQ improvements. That's why new products now take many years to do.


----------



## roclord

Works like a charm with the optical out - lucky for me my 2015 mac still supports optical (Apple im looking at you). Been using it with that and prefer it over the micro, however unfortunate that it took a dive in that department out of nowhere. Working with US dealer now on repair request as per instruction of Chord. Thanks all! <3


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 22, 2021)

fun tweak : disconnect the internal battery and connect to a Linear Power Supply (like Topping P50).

The result is a more lively & expansive sound. I tried to compare it with the internal battery as well as power bank. Ultimately, the result is subtle, but once I heard the LPS, going back to without sounded relatively dull and compressed.


----------



## Kentajalli (Apr 22, 2021)

mykeldg said:


> fun tweak : disconnect the internal battery and connect to a Linear Power Supply (like Topping P50).
> 
> The result is a more lively & expansive sound. I tried to compare it with the internal battery as well as power bank. Ultimately, the result is subtle, but once I heard the LPS, going back to without sounded relatively dull and compressed.


The Topping P50 , as good as it maybe, only provides 5V or 15V !
Mojo requires 7V min. upto 8.5V max.
Isn't there a mismatch in there, somewhere?


----------



## vlach

mykeldg said:


> fun tweak : disconnect the internal battery and connect to a Linear Power Supply (like Topping P50).
> 
> The result is a more lively & expansive sound. I tried to compare it with the internal battery as well as power bank. Ultimately, the result is subtle, but once I heard the LPS, going back to without sounded relatively dull and compressed.


Can you show us how the LPS is connected inside the Mojo 'in lieu' of the internal battery and how do you manage to still close the casing?


----------



## maheeinfy

So i connected Mojo to my Win10 computer today and put on headphones
As soon as i played something there was this LOUD pink noise that almost blew my eardrums out. My ears are still ringing after couple hours. I never listen loud so dont know how the volume setting on Mojo got that high. Prior to this incident i ran mojo in fixed line out mode but i know it should revert back to normal volume setting after a power cycle. 
I have been using this setup for a while so dont know what changed except for some windows updates
Anyone experience this?


----------



## Kentajalli

maheeinfy said:


> So i connected Mojo to my Win10 computer today and put on headphones
> As soon as i played something there was this LOUD pink noise that almost blew my eardrums out. My ears are still ringing after couple hours. I never listen loud so dont know how the volume setting on Mojo got that high. Prior to this incident i ran mojo in fixed line out mode but i know it should revert back to normal volume setting after a power cycle.
> I have been using this setup for a while so dont know what changed except for some windows updates
> Anyone experience this?


Yes did it to me too, but with Android phone.
It was my own fault, I was experimenting with oversampling, when Mojo lost the synch lock and the loud noise.
Check your software player, drivers, choose eirher WASAPI or ASIO as output.


----------



## maheeinfy

Kentajalli said:


> Yes did it to me too, but with Android phone.
> It was my own fault, I was experimenting with oversampling, when Mojo lost the synch lock and the loud noise.
> Check your software player, drivers, choose eirher WASAPI or ASIO as output.


Thanks. What is synch lock? I didn’t have this issue with my other DACs


----------



## Kentajalli

*Possible Ideas for a Mojo-II (if one in pipeline!)*
- Just humble suggestions for a possible new version.
Robwatts has said he will not do minor upgrades, it has to be sound quality based before he does it.
Also I remember reading his notes on Mojo design, and he explained about his milliwatt budget, heat dissipation and how he is not using the full capabilities of the existing FPGA chip because of the Budget and heat generation.
- Furthermore, the coloured marbles on the Mojo can be loved or hated, however since it is part of CHORD's look, I suppose we should accept them.
I really think that Hugo 2 form is more functional than Mojo's - so here is my suggestion.






Lets make the marbles a little smaller and move them to the side, while we are at it, lets do away with slanted CHORD logo.
It would give us a more square box, leaving more room inside for a larger battery (to help with our milliwatt budget).
Doing away with the dated TOSLINK and combining it with the existing COAX socket, means we could move the headphone socket to its place, and frankly one is enough!
If anybody likes to share, they can get a splitter from the pound shop (Dollar-shop).
The above opens up a lot of space inside.
By turning over the board, the bottom shell can easily double as a heatsink for the input chip and the FPGA if one thermally bonds them to it.
Did anyone notice the USB-C charging port?
These days fast USB chargers are everywhere using a type-c cable. They have a native  9V output, this means that Mojo atleast will not need the noisy , heat producing switch-mode charging circuit, so not only it can charge the battery faster, but a lot cooler too!
Now that the heat issue is somewhat resolved, and we have more room inside for a possible 2500 mAh battery (instead of current 1650mAh), Robwatts can utilize the full potential of the FPGA chip, to improve the sound quality we are all after.
What do you think?


----------



## Kentajalli

maheeinfy said:


> Thanks. What is synch lock? I didn’t have this issue with my other DACs


when DAC and computer/phone loose their synch between each other.


----------



## 538110 (Apr 22, 2021)

While I admire the innovativeness to power the Mojo with an LPS, it may not be a long term solution.  Given the Mojo is extremely RF sensitive, the worse thing you can do to a Chord DAC is to use an LPS.  As RW has mentioned, you maybe hearing RF and mistaking it for increase in SQ.  He has mainly given up advising against LPS and I don't blame him as it falls on deaf ears 95% of the time.  On the other Chord threads, LPS is promoted because they are trying to sell BNC cables.  Once you go LPS, you are locked into that ecosystem.  Once you are locked into that ecosystem, those BNC cables become an option.  So the more RF introduced into the system with an LPS, the more the promoted BNC with unproven hacks tries to resolve the RF issue to contain the bleeding.  Better to have no RF with batteries and more solid BNC cables with no hacks to choose from and stop the bleeding altogether.  Those Chord threads are basically BNC with hacks sales threads.  Yours for only $2000.  But you get a nice wooden box to ship the BNC cable.

With the Mojo2 possibly on the horizon, it may not make sense to sink money into powering a Mojo for desktop use.  But if you have parts laying around like a PowerAdd battery pack, you can a use regulator @7.1V or 7.5V or 8V.  Please take caution as I have not tried this since I do not own a Mojo anymore.  But seeing more Mojo users tinkering, I just want to propose another option.

Other Chord users have used this successfully with their TT2, etc.:

https://www.ldovr.com/product-p/dxp-1a5s.htm

Here is their architecture (Note 9V to 5V, you can possible 9V to 8V or 12V to 8V, etc.):







> Using a PowerAdd battery set to 16V and a DXP-1A5DSC with the pre-regulator output set to 15V and the final regulator output set to 13.5V, the drop in noise floor and the improvement in dynamics and control with my Hugo TT2 is just unbelievably better when compared against the PowerAdd by itself or against the stock 15V SMPS. It's like a completely upgraded DAC with this little device even though this DAC is powered internally with supercaps.



https://audiophilestyle.com/forums/...eaming/page/643/?tab=comments#comment-1039386


My Hugo2 is still in excellent condition, but I do plan to power with 2 X 3.3V SuperCaps one day if I run efficient speakers.  SuperCaps only play a role if running speakers.  Hugo2 min I believe is 6.5V.  It runs 2 batteries, so easier to third-party battery than the Mojo.  On my battery pack, I can tweak to run higher than 3.3V, so I should clear the 6.5V min with ease.



For my battery power supply on the right two terminals, I can run 3.3V, 6.6V, 9.9V and 13.2V then throw a regulator in the mix if I had to.  The 13.2V can run a TT2 or HMS, but I plan to run a low latency realtime kernel i9 Music Server PC build with the battery supply which can scale if needed; but dependent if I can get the right parts this summer:



You may also want to consider a Monoprice SlimRun USB optical if for desktop use.  I plan to use with an Uptone USB PCB microUSB (USB cables are colored, but the USB PCB should not be) with Hugo2 similar to the diagram above.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16377

https://www.monoprice.uk/products/m...ber-optic-slimrun?_pos=1&_sid=482504f10&_ss=r

https://www.whatsbestforum.com/threads/taiko-audio-sgm-extreme-the-crème-de-la-crème.27433/page-150#post-631854

I was an toslink optical only user, but since PC build needs USB to fully utilise the realtime kernel I had to look into USB optical solutions.  They use this for their $30,000 Music server so it should be fine for my humble i9 build.  Note also they use expensive ($2500-$7500) PCIe USB cards on their Music Servers, I plan to just use StarTech PCIe USB cards for now.

Good luck Mojo users...


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> *Possible Ideas for a Mojo-II (if one in pipeline!)*
> - Just humble suggestions for a possible new version.
> Robwatts has said he will not do minor upgrades, it has to be sound quality based before he does it.
> Also I remember reading his notes on Mojo design, and he explained about his milliwatt budget, heat dissipation and how he is not using the full capabilities of the existing FPGA chip because of the Budget and heat generation.
> ...


It has to work with Poly, unless they also release a Poly2.


----------



## Kentajalli (Apr 22, 2021)

jarnopp said:


> It has to work with Poly, unless they also release a Poly2.


We shall leave that to Chord.
You don't expect me to think of everything , do you?
Poly also needs Hires BT , perhaps ...


----------



## Johnfg465vd

No minor upgrades. So if there is a Mojo II, it most likely will have improved sound quality.

Other improvements like
1. Including bluetooth in the Mojo (with atleast Aptx HD support)

2. I don't own Poly, but read that it is a pain to setup and needs a few improvements like being able to read songs in an SD Card instead of just playlists. A better android app, easier way to turn on the devices.... So an improved Poly with if possible a slightly lower price.

3. Single headphone out or maybe a different type of jack for second output (4.4mm, 2.5mm...). Not balanced, but something that works similar to a 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter. For use with existing cables. Ex. My Sundara has a 4.4mm cable (Desktop use) and my Meze has a 2.5mm SPC cable. With such a second output, there wouldn't be a need to carry adapters.

3. A switch to bypass internal Amp for pure DAC use.

4. Type C USB. Cause why not

5. Switch to toggle between battery and external power. While I haven't had any problems, when I use Mojo in FPS games there's always a worry in the back of my mind about battery health.

Would be nice to see
The design/looks are subjective and I don't like or hate Mojo's design. As long as it sounds good, I'm happy.


----------



## surfgeorge

maheeinfy said:


> So i connected Mojo to my Win10 computer today and put on headphones
> As soon as i played something there was this LOUD pink noise that almost blew my eardrums out. My ears are still ringing after couple hours. I never listen loud so dont know how the volume setting on Mojo got that high. Prior to this incident i ran mojo in fixed line out mode but i know it should revert back to normal volume setting after a power cycle.
> I have been using this setup for a while so dont know what changed except for some windows updates
> Anyone experience this?


I had that as well with defective Meenova Lightning-Micro USB cables. I am not sure what exactly happens, but it only happened with specific cables (I have several of those). Really loud, and with sensitive IEMs I imagine that it could reach dangerous levels.


----------



## damdl

surfgeorge said:


> I had that as well with defective Meenova Lightning-Micro USB cables. I am not sure what exactly happens, but it only happened with specific cables (I have several of those). Really loud, and with sensitive IEMs I imagine that it could reach dangerous levels.


oh wow, I actually own one of those cables, but, I would imagine this happening if you actually push the volume of your device? or is this something that may happen even at normal levels of listening?


----------



## surfgeorge

damdl said:


> oh wow, I actually own one of those cables, but, I would imagine this happening if you actually push the volume of your device? or is this something that may happen even at normal levels of listening?


It has happened several times and I think the volume setting has no influence - the pink noise seems to be at or near the maximum output of the Mojo.

I initially bought one short and one long cable, and the long one had that intermittent pink noise issue. That cable was replaced.
2 years later the old cables were worn and I bought another short/long set, which work fine. So one out of 5 had the issue.


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 23, 2021)

Here is my quick comparison of the Chord mojo with the Topping P50 LPS (battery disconnected) vs Without :


Difference is subtle but audible considering the lots of factors with youtube compression, crappy microphone, room coloration, etc.

I also read above that Rob Watts, Kentajalli & Outroduction doesn't advise on doing this and it might just be noise giving an illusion of more clarity. I would not pretend to know more than these pros so -- that might actually be true -- I would just leave this here as an experiment. Listen and see for yourselves if the difference is worthit or not. For me, I feel like it has more clarity, & brilliance -- but that is very subjective could may well be noise adding some flair. When using the inbuilt battery, seems to slightly fuller but less defined albeit smoother.


----------



## mykeldg

vlach said:


> Can you show us how the LPS is connected inside the Mojo 'in lieu' of the internal battery and how do you manage to still close the casing?



The LPS I used was the Topping P50 whose outputs are regular USB ports. So its kinda just like powering it via its micro USB port (just with the battery disconnected to ensure the internal battery is not being utilized.)


----------



## mykeldg (Apr 23, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> The Topping P50 , as good as it maybe, only provides 5V or 15V !
> Mojo requires 7V min. upto 8.5V max.
> Isn't there a mismatch in there, somewhere?


that's possible. I just tried it for fun & experiment since I had the P50 laying around. it worked fine so I guess i just stuck with it. maybe that's why with battery it sounds fuller and with the LPS leaner giving illusion of clarity. I'll listen some more.


----------



## jarnopp

Johnfg465vd said:


> No minor upgrades. So if there is a Mojo II, it most likely will have improved sound quality.
> 
> Other improvements like
> 1. Including bluetooth in the Mojo (with atleast Aptx HD support)
> ...


#3 is not possible. The amplification provided by Mojo is integrated into the DAC I/V conversion, so that the actual digital to analog conversion is also the amplification stage, providing the most transparent operation possible (according to designer Rob Watts).


----------



## damdl

surfgeorge said:


> It has happened several times and I think the volume setting has no influence - the pink noise seems to be at or near the maximum output of the Mojo.
> 
> I initially bought one short and one long cable, and the long one had that intermittent pink noise issue. That cable was replaced.
> 2 years later the old cables were worn and I bought another short/long set, which work fine. So one out of 5 had the issue.


Oh no, haha I have already hurt myself while experimenting with my Mojo hahaha, will stay away of those cables then... most of the time at least, because I still love to use it with my Iphone...


----------



## maheeinfy

surfgeorge said:


> I had that as well with defective Meenova Lightning-Micro USB cables. I am not sure what exactly happens, but it only happened with specific cables (I have several of those). Really loud, and with sensitive IEMs I imagine that it could reach dangerous levels.


You might be right.  I reached out to Chord and they suggested it could be due to defective usb cable


----------



## Johnfg465vd

jarnopp said:


> #3 is not possible. The amplification provided by Mojo is integrated into the DAC I/V conversion, so that the actual digital to analog conversion is also the amplification stage, providing the most transparent operation possible (according to designer Rob Watts).


Got it. I read somewhere that sound improves with an external Amp, I don't remember if they were talking about Mojo specifically just that it was a Chord product. So I experimented, Mojo in Line out mode with a few Amps I had, nothing high end but the iFi xCAN, XD-05 in Amp mode (with V5i Opamp) and iFi Zen CAN. I didn't like it that much, the details were masked a bit and that 3d feeling (debth) wasn't as evident. It did kinda push the soundstage a bit further. In my head there were three possible reasons for not so good sound.

1. Missing true Line Out
2. Maybe I need a better Amp for said improvements
3. The internal amlification is the best one for Mojo

I should mention that the reason for experimentation is just out of curiosity not because I don't like the way Mojo sounds.


----------



## jarnopp

Johnfg465vd said:


> Got it. I read somewhere that sound improves with an external Amp, I don't remember if they were talking about Mojo specifically just that it was a Chord product. So I experimented, Mojo in Line out mode with a few Amps I had, nothing high end but the iFi xCAN, XD-05 in Amp mode (with V5i Opamp) and iFi Zen CAN. I didn't like it that much, the details were masked a bit and that 3d feeling (debth) wasn't as evident. It did kinda push the soundstage a bit further. In my head there were three possible reasons for not so good sound.
> 
> 1. Missing true Line Out
> 2. Maybe I need a better Amp for said improvements
> ...


Absolutely agree!  I used Mojo for a long time with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon to drive Hifiman HE-6, which weren’t able to be fully driven from Mojo. Less transparent but a fun pairing. I wouldn’t discourage anyone from using an amp if it provides the sound they like. I eventually grew away from the slight euphonic character added by the LC and went toward maximum transparency. But with all Chord dacs, that will be driven directly into headphones (very few will need additional amplification).


----------



## vlach

jarnopp said:


> Absolutely agree!  I used Mojo for a long time with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon to drive Hifiman HE-6, which weren’t able to be fully driven from Mojo. Less transparent but a fun pairing. I wouldn’t discourage anyone from using an amp if it provides the sound they like. I eventually grew away from the slight euphonic character added by the LC and went toward maximum transparency. But with all Chord dacs, that will be driven directly into headphones (very few will need additional amplification).


Out of curiosity, when you say you eventually grew away from the slight euphonic character added by the LC and went toward maximum transparency; are you saying you drove the HE-6 directly from the Mojo?


----------



## vlach

Johnfg465vd said:


> Got it. I read somewhere that sound improves with an external Amp, I don't remember if they were talking about Mojo specifically just that it was a Chord product. So I experimented, Mojo in Line out mode with a few Amps I had, nothing high end but the iFi xCAN, XD-05 in Amp mode (with V5i Opamp) and iFi Zen CAN. I didn't like it that much, the details were masked a bit and that 3d feeling (debth) wasn't as evident. It did kinda push the soundstage a bit further. In my head there were three possible reasons for not so good sound.
> 
> 1. Missing true Line Out
> 2. Maybe I need a better Amp for said improvements
> ...


You bring up very good points; by missing a true line out you are essentially double-amping using an external amp.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

jarnopp said:


> Absolutely agree! I used Mojo for a long time with the Cavalli Liquid Carbon to drive Hifiman HE-6, which weren’t able to be fully driven from Mojo. Less transparent but a fun pairing


For me the XD-05 (Opamp V5i) as an Amp provides that effect. The overall sound is not that transparent and detailed but brings a different flavour to some tracks that's nice to listen to at times. It makes listening to Sundara more fun with it's bass boost. I'd imagine something like the XD-05 Plus would be an even better pairing with more power, bass switch, Opamp swap to change sound to one's taste.... The iFi Amps for me, were not a good match for Mojo. The pairing sounded just a bit too smooth and laid back, nice bass boost (with xBass) though.


----------



## surfgeorge

vlach said:


> You bring up very good points; by missing a true line out you are essentially double-amping using an external amp.


Not really. This is a little confusing but the Mojo (and other Chord DACs) do not have a classical headphone amplifier stage after. The analog conversion of the DAC is designed powerful enough to directly drive the headphones. This provides maximum transparency.
So using the Mojo with an external amp is not double amping, because the Mojo is just doing D/A conversion, no amping.


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> Out of curiosity, when you say you eventually grew away from the slight euphonic character added by the LC and went toward maximum transparency; are you saying you drove the HE-6 directly from the Mojo?


No, TT2.  Mojo is not terrible but ultimately not enough for HE-6.


----------



## jarnopp

vlach said:


> You bring up very good points; by missing a true line out you are essentially double-amping using an external amp.


You can think of Mojo and other Chord dacs as having *only* true line out that can be variable and more powerful than other dacs’ output. All dacs have to convert the digital signal to analog, and so have an analog amp stage. Rob Watts has designed his to be both powerful and transparent with discrete class A output. That is probably the single most discussed topic in this thread.


----------



## Kentajalli

The question of amplifier out and DAC out etc. only become the most discussed, because people automatically assume that a MOBILE device should have them!
Frankly they don't, unless the device in question is trying to be all things to all men, in order to sell, Mojo doesn't need to, it sells on sound quality alone, thank you very much.
Those who insist on getting extra uses from Mojo, such as desktop use, DAC only use, amplifier only use etc. keep discussing it.
Otherwise, frankly I think that 3 digital inputs on a mobile device, is an overkill! let alone having all those input -outputs people demand.
Get a desktop DAC, and all the arguments are valid, but on a battery operated Mobile Joy device? c'mon ..


----------



## vlach (Apr 24, 2021)

jarnopp said:


> You can think of Mojo and other Chord dacs as having *only* true line out that can be variable and more powerful than other dacs’ output. All dacs have to convert the digital signal to analog, and so have an analog amp stage. Rob Watts has designed his to be both powerful and transparent with discrete class A output. That is probably the single most discussed topic in this thread.


I stand corrected. In fact i just remembered reading something from RW years ago explaining there is only 1 gain stage following the D/A conversion as opposed to multiple gain stages in most other DAC/amps.
So yeah, the design keeps the signal as pure as possible and the ability to vary the signal level (volume control) essentially means it acts as an amp as well.


----------



## akburt

damdl said:


> Dalším krokem bylo opětovné sestavení, proto jsem použil část lepidla na baterii a přilepil ji na superkondenzátor, aby se zajistilo, že superkondenzátor nebude chrastit kolem:
> 
> 
> Také jsem přidal nějaké vycpávky na spodní stranu superkondenzátoru, aby to dobře sedělo a neodlepovalo se:
> ...


Super


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

CaptainFantastic said:


> Didn't Rob state about one year ago that getting more FPGA performance in a Mojo size/design is impossible? So would this be a micro-USB to USB-C and other cosmetic refresh update only?



Aren't they using a Xilinx Artix part? That's spun on a 28nm process. Kintex and Virtex UltraScale architectures are on a 20nm process and USP families on a 16nm process. There is without question higher density options on faster fabric.

I'm sure Altera has some good offerings as well, but there would be some porting needed since the DSP block architectures are a little different.

Higher cost? Without question. Better performance? Without question.


----------



## Kentajalli

GRUMPYOLDGUY said:


> Aren't they using a Xilinx Artix part? That's spun on a 28nm process. Kintex and Virtex UltraScale architectures are on a 20nm process and USP families on a 16nm process. There is without question higher density options on faster fabric.
> 
> I'm sure Altera has some good offerings as well, but there would be some porting needed since the DSP block architectures are a little different.
> 
> Higher cost? Without question. Better performance? Without question.


Actually, I do remember Mr. Watts saying (was it in an interview??) that he could get more out of Mojo, if it wasn't because of his limited miliwatt budget (power usage) and heat generation within Mojo.
I think if Mojo starts to be a bit better, the gap between Mojo and Hugo2 might get narrower, so I wonder if politics has played any part with delayed Mojo upgrade launch.
I wonder ...


----------



## Kentajalli (May 2, 2021)

*A side experiment:*
- My equipment at the moment is Mojo, USB connected to Huawei mate 20 pro. Sennheiser IE 400 pro (slightly modified).
Interconnect is a DIY 750mm long, very thin cable with a small ferrite bush near DAC end. I use Neutron media player on the phone as player.
I was playing around with options within Neutron, specifically the oversample function. (settings>audio hardware>oversampling)
Neutron can also do a simple resample, meaning outputting any bitrate from any bitrate, which means nothing! it is only there for compatibility with various DACs.
The oversampling, on the other hand is a smart upsampling, it works in 2X , 4X, 8X ...
It is CPU intensive, and at 16X can get unstable, lowering latency under audio hardware helps sometimes.
So here is the issue:
I can swear that 4X and 8X oversampling within the media player improves the sound, while everything tells me it shouldn't!
I do know that Mojo upsamples, and it does a wonderful job of it, and the fact that I am oversampling before Mojo gets its hands on the signal is not wise.
But after a week or so, there is no denying, it improves the sound.
The difference is subtle but very noticeable. the tone is the tone, it does not change that.
What does happen is more 3D stereo imaging. the sound is no longer between the ears, but I get an out of head imaging.
Instruments seem to be better focused in a 3D environment - the sense depth gets more pronounced.
For example, the solo piano at the begining of Al Stewart: Year of the cat , was usually a little congested piano  panned to far left.
With oversampling at 8X, it becomes an actual piano in a room with echoes of that room about couple meters away!
Otherwise resolution and tonal colour does not get altered.
I posted something on Neuron thread here in Head-fi but got no replies.
I wonder if anyone has had similar experience here, they'd be willing to discuss.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Kentajalli said:


> *A side experiment:*
> - My equipment at the moment is Mojo, USB connected to Huawei mate 20 pro. Sennheiser IE 400 pro (slightly modified).
> Interconnect is a DIY 750mm long, very thin cable with a small ferrite bush near DAC end. I use Neutron media player on the phone as player.
> I was playing around with options within Neutron, specifically the oversample function. (settings>audio hardware>oversampling)
> ...


I don't have neutron player on android phone (using UAPP) but I've got JRiver on my PC. I remember there being an option to upsample, gonna try and see if I notice any changes.

This reminds me of my XD-05 days. Back then, I set up Foobar2000 to do a real time upsample to DSD cause to my ears it removed the digital sharpness from the sound and was more pleasing to listen to.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

I've done close to an hour of listening with 8x resample in Jriver using Sox resampler. Used mostly Sundara and sometimes Meze 99 Classic (Modded). Between the two (no resample vs 8x) there definately is a difference but it was very small and took multiple A B comparisions to notice. Still, could not say one was better than the other though. Maybe the way Neutron does signal processing effects the end result? I remember trying a bunch of android music players a few months ago, neutron (trial), UAPP, PowerAMP, Onkyo, Hiby.... Etc and while all other apps sounded the same, Neutron & PowerAMP had a slightly different sound. Take that info with a grain of salt, cause it's been a while since I did that test.

Out of curioucity, Since I've got slightly better gear than the ones I had before, I tried converting PCM to DSD on Jriver and used XD-05 again. There was a very noticeable but small difference. The digital glare/sharpness was softened a bit, so there definately is a change when resampling, but differences are mostly minor.


----------



## Kentajalli (May 4, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> I've done close to an hour of listening with 8x resample in Jriver using Sox resampler. Used mostly Sundara and sometimes Meze 99 Classic (Modded). Between the two (no resample vs 8x) there definately is a difference but it was very small and took multiple A B comparisions to notice. Still, could not say one was better than the other though. Maybe the way Neutron does signal processing effects the end result? I remember trying a bunch of android music players a few months ago, neutron (trial), UAPP, PowerAMP, Onkyo, Hiby.... Etc and while all other apps sounded the same, Neutron & PowerAMP had a slightly different sound. Take that info with a grain of salt, cause it's been a while since I did that test.
> 
> Out of curioucity, Since I've got slightly better gear than the ones I had before, I tried converting PCM to DSD on Jriver and used XD-05 again. There was a very noticeable but small difference. The digital glare/sharpness was softened a bit, so there definately is a change when resampling, but differences are mostly minor.


Thank you for your effort.
So did I.
Jriver, does a simple resample - it is not an interpolation upsample, what gives the game away, is the amount of CPU usage while resampling, hardly anything.
As such, Jriver resampling is only good if you happen to have an older DAC that say does not support anything above (say) 96kHz, so Jriver can stay compatible with it.
This resampling does not alter (improve) the sound, indeed it can damage it.
I believe the oversampling feature of Neutron is an interpolation upsample, but I can not find any info regarding algorithm used, noise shapers etc.
HQPlayer (PC Mac) can do a similar job (even better), with similar effects on sound quality.(CPU intensive depending on filter and noise shaper used)
So if you feel like it, download a demo version and try HQPlayer.
If your PC is beefy enough, HQPlayer can output in DSD, and improvements are very noticable (Imaging) , but it can gloss over small details on a track.


----------



## GreenBow (May 4, 2021)

jamca said:


> I think mojo is great, even it is a decade back gatget. It outperforms mobile phones, by far... It has a full body holographic presentation ( although a little narrowed soundstage, but not to much) that not many dacs can achieve. It has plenty of power and near to zero hiss for sensitive iems. Compared to ifi micro idsd , drangonfly cobalt and others it has the more natural sound. Perhaps there are better dacs nowadays, but it still holds its own way...



I never found the Mojo soundstage to be narrow. It had the same width as another DAC I was using at the time. However with the Mojo instruments at the side of the soundstage had just as much coherernce and prominence as the centre instruments. Whereas with my other (albeit budget) DAC, I found that I was focused only on the middle (maybe 50%) area of the soundstage.

It meant I heard and noticed instruments at the sides of soundstage with the Mojo, that could go unoticed without Mojo. Or rather maybe I registered the sounds on other DACs, but didn't take them in, so to speak.

Secondly, something that the Mojo has over other DACs, that is eveident with all Chord DACs, is depth. There is way more depth. Anything from twice as much and much more. That has the effect of making the soundstage sound narrower than it is.

Other DACs I compared with were Meridian Explorer, and sound from a DAB tuner, that could also run through Chord.


Soundstage depth is nothing gimmicky either. Hearing thedepth of a sound, is just as real as hearing either side of a sound. Off the shelf DAC chips, in cheaper implementations, don't have anything like the resolving power as Chord. Hence the image on those DACs comes across with less depth.

I adore the depth from Chord's DACs.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

@Kentajalli Hey, sorry I could not reply sooner, was busy with some work. I tried HQPlayer 4 and after setting it up, I get around 20% CPU (Intel i5, 44,100 Hz to 705,600 Hz) usage when playing back music (attached settings and filter used). I was afraid I'd need a more powerful CPU, but everything worked fine (maybe cause I checked CUDA Offload?). There is a definite sound quality improvement, albeit very very small. I did not notice any increase in soundstage or depth, but instruments moving around the soundstage were a bit more easy to follow and had more air. Also, the vocals seem nicer, I can't put my finger on what it is though, resolution, detail levels and tonality is the same but something seems different (transients change?). Needs more testing. Again. the improvements were very small, for me personally, they are not worth the horrible interface of HQPlayer or possible increased battery consumption on android with neutron's oversampling. Depending on your gear, your mileage may vary I guess.

I installed Neutron (Eval) from playstore and was able to try the App for ~25 Mins without problems, after that I started getting Evaluation period over message every time I tried to play something. With not enough time and in a noisy environment, I didn't notice any positive or negative changes in sound using neutron with or without 8x oversample.


----------



## alekc

Johnfg465vd said:


> @Kentajalli Hey, sorry I could not reply sooner, was busy with some work. I tried HQPlayer 4 and after setting it up, I get around 20% CPU (Intel i5, 44,100 Hz to 705,600 Hz) usage when playing back music (attached settings and filter used). I was afraid I'd need a more powerful CPU, but everything worked fine (maybe cause I checked CUDA Offload?). There is a definite sound quality improvement, albeit very very small. I did not notice any increase in soundstage or depth, but instruments moving around the soundstage were a bit more easy to follow and had more air. Also, the vocals seem nicer, I can't put my finger on what it is though, resolution, detail levels and tonality is the same but something seems different (transients change?). Needs more testing. Again. the improvements were very small, for me personally, they are not worth the horrible interface of HQPlayer or possible increased battery consumption on android with neutron's oversampling. Depending on your gear, your mileage may vary I guess.
> 
> I installed Neutron (Eval) from playstore and was able to try the App for ~25 Mins without problems, after that I started getting Evaluation period over message every time I tried to play something. With not enough time and in a noisy environment, I didn't notice any positive or negative changes in sound using neutron with or without 8x oversample.


From my experience mobile devices can't handle properly upsampling due to limited CPU power and quick battery drain so any player like Neutron makes little sense from my perspective. On the other hand when I'm in move I prefer dedicated transport like xDuoo X10T II which also limits additional software installation. Still considering tiny changes vs usability I prefer usability and longer enjoyment of a music on single charging. 

Indeed HQPlayer has terrible interface, and it was one of the reasons why I've moved to Audirvana and cd transport with upsampling. Audirvana plays nicely with Mojo and while provides a fraction of oversampling option comparing to HQP it is less CPU hungry (at least on x64).


----------



## Kentajalli

Johnfg465vd said:


> @Kentajalli Hey, sorry I could not reply sooner, was busy with some work. I tried HQPlayer 4 and after setting it up, I get around 20% CPU (Intel i5, 44,100 Hz to 705,600 Hz) usage when playing back music (attached settings and filter used). I was afraid I'd need a more powerful CPU, but everything worked fine (maybe cause I checked CUDA Offload?). There is a definite sound quality improvement, albeit very very small. I did not notice any increase in soundstage or depth, but instruments moving around the soundstage were a bit more easy to follow and had more air. Also, the vocals seem nicer, I can't put my finger on what it is though, resolution, detail levels and tonality is the same but something seems different (transients change?). Needs more testing. Again. the improvements were very small, for me personally, they are not worth the horrible interface of HQPlayer or possible increased battery consumption on android with neutron's oversampling. Depending on your gear, your mileage may vary I guess.
> 
> I installed Neutron (Eval) from playstore and was able to try the App for ~25 Mins without problems, after that I started getting Evaluation period over message every time I tried to play something. With not enough time and in a noisy environment, I didn't notice any positive or negative changes in sound using neutron with or without 8x oversample.


Thank you.
The point of this exersise was not to praise various software upscalers, but to investigate what effect, improvements (if any) they produce when connected to a _Chord Mojo_.
After all, Mojo also upscales, so how could a humble $10 Android software improve the sound?
To me it certainly does, specially at 16X (found a way to keep it stable) - this means upscalling a mere 44.1kHz all the way to 705.6kHz.
 I was wondering if it can be replicated by others, and could they notice what I get.
At least with HQPlayer you could replicate some of my findings. BTW , to my ears, poly-sinc-mqa-mp with no dither or LSN15 , does the trick.
Upscaling to DSD slightly improves the sound but requires more CPU.
Neutron does not use that much extra battery processing to 16X. Last night I listened to about 3 hours, my battery was down 15% as a result - perhaps 5% extra.
The more I try to find a way to convince myself, that it isn't so - the more I hear that it is so, while _the book _says it shouldn't! 
If nothing else, at least I found a way to improve the sound of the mighty Mojo, for free.

Regarding the very short eval period on Neutron before nagging starts, I recommend leaving a feedback for them, perhaps they listen.
25 mins is a JOKE - a week is reasonable.


----------



## Rob Watts

My strong recommendation is never upsample- the WTA filter built into Mojo will do a much better job of recovering the timing of transients of the original analogue than any other (including ultra long tap length filters) and you will be rewarded with better placement accuracy, timbre variation, instrument separation and focus. Much more importantly, better musicality (defined as getting emotional with the music). Of course, if you like soft bass, flat soundstage with artificial width, and the loudest instrument to dominate with a hardend edge, then go for software upsampling...


----------



## Kentajalli

Rob Watts said:


> My strong recommendation is never upsample- the WTA filter built into Mojo will do a much better job of recovering the timing of transients of the original analogue than any other (including ultra long tap length filters) and you will be rewarded with better placement accuracy, timbre variation, instrument separation and focus. Much more importantly, better musicality (defined as getting emotional with the music). Of course, if you like soft bass, flat soundstage with artificial width, and the loudest instrument to dominate with a hardend edge, then go for software upsampling...


Thank you.
This is _the book _I was referring to !
I am aware of your assertions and I do believe you and indeed I have recommended to others on these very pages, the same.
But yet somehow ....


----------



## alekc

Rob Watts said:


> My strong recommendation is never upsample- the WTA filter built into Mojo will do a much better job of recovering the timing of transients of the original analogue than any other (including ultra long tap length filters) and you will be rewarded with better placement accuracy, timbre variation, instrument separation and focus. Much more importantly, better musicality (defined as getting emotional with the music). Of course, if you like soft bass, flat soundstage with artificial width, and the loudest instrument to dominate with a hardend edge, then go for software upsampling...



Dear @Rob Watts thank you for explanation. Now I know that my subjective feelings are in fact objective and comes from Mojo design.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Kentajalli said:


> Regarding the very short eval period on Neutron before nagging starts, I recommend leaving a feedback for them, perhaps they listen.
> 25 mins is a JOKE - a week is reasonable.


If I remember right, the Eval period is 30 days, My trial period ended way back when I tested all the different Music Players. It just took ~25 mins for the App to realize my trial period was over.



Kentajalli said:


> The more I try to find a way to convince myself, that it isn't so - the more I hear that it is so, while _the book _says it shouldn't!


At the end of the day, if you like the changes that extra processing, or mods... etc bring and are able to enjoy music, that's all that matters.


@alekc Hey, could you share your opinions on the X10T II as a transport for Mojo. For a while now, I've been mulling over getting the X10T II. While I would love to get a Ploy, it costs as much as a new Mojo, maybe some day I'll get it but for now xDuoo is cheaper and available locally (no shipping + customs). I remember someone mentioned that sound quality improved when using xDuoo with Mojo, something to do with less noise or interference... Have you noticed any changes in sound quality between Mojo paired with X10T II and your phone? Have you tried the Bluetooth to USB/SPDIF option, I'm thinking it's a very convenient way to get wireless connectivity when using YouTube or watching movies etc. and not seriously listening to music via Hiby Link or local storage.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Rob Watts said:


> My strong recommendation is never upsample- the WTA filter built into Mojo will do a much better job of recovering the timing of transients of the original analogue than any other (including ultra long tap length filters) and you will be rewarded with better placement accuracy, timbre variation, instrument separation and focus. Much more importantly, better musicality (defined as getting emotional with the music). Of course, if you like soft bass, flat soundstage with artificial width, and the loudest instrument to dominate with a hardend edge, then go for software upsampling...


Thanks for your explanation, makes sense that Mojo would do a better Job of reconstructing the original signal. I'm curious about something, and sorry if this has been discussed before. Would using EQ effect the transients timing or how mojo reconstructs the source signal? I never had good results when using EQ and I'm curious if it's because of my lack of experience using an Equalizer or If there is more to it.


----------



## theveterans

Kentajalli said:


> Thank you.
> The point of this exersise was not to praise various software upscalers, but to investigate what effect, improvements (if any) they produce when connected to a _Chord Mojo_.
> After all, Mojo also upscales, so how could a humble $10 Android software improve the sound?
> To me it certainly does, specially at 16X (found a way to keep it stable) - this means upscalling a mere 44.1kHz all the way to 705.6kHz.
> ...



DSD input to Chord DACs is decimated to PCM and then reconstructed with WTA filter anyways. Using PCM as inputs at 16X base will bypass the WTA filter completely. If hearing DSD upscaled sounds better than PCM upscaled through Mojo, it just proves that WTA filter is better than HQPlayer's filters (which would benefit non-Chord DACs than Chord DACs in this case)


----------



## Rob Watts

Johnfg465vd said:


> Thanks for your explanation, makes sense that Mojo would do a better Job of reconstructing the original signal. I'm curious about something, and sorry if this has been discussed before. Would using EQ effect the transients timing or how mojo reconstructs the source signal? I never had good results when using EQ and I'm curious if it's because of my lack of experience using an Equalizer or If there is more to it.



Yes EQ as currently handled is certainly not transparent; you need much greater accuracy than 64b floating point to make it completely transparent. This is why EQ does not sound as good as keeping it bit perfect - the problem isn't about transients but about noise floor modulation, and how small signals are treated. With conventional EQ very small signals are degraded (the amplitude and phase shift is different to large signals). Making very small signals to be the same as large signals needs very much more capable DSP than is currently available.



theveterans said:


> DSD input to Chord DACs is decimated to PCM and then reconstructed with WTA filter anyways. Using PCM as inputs at 16X base will bypass the WTA filter completely. If hearing DSD upscaled sounds better than PCM upscaled through Mojo, it just proves that WTA filter is better than HQPlayer's filters (which would benefit non-Chord DACs than Chord DACs in this case)



Just to clarify - DSD is filtered to 16FS or 705.6 kHz and does not go through the WTA filter. The benefits of filtering DSD are huge, as the out of band noise creates immense problems in the analogue conversion.


----------



## alekc

Johnfg465vd said:


> @alekc Hey, could you share your opinions on the X10T II as a transport for Mojo. For a while now, I've been mulling over getting the X10T II. While I would love to get a Ploy, it costs as much as a new Mojo, maybe some day I'll get it but for now xDuoo is cheaper and available locally (no shipping + customs). I remember someone mentioned that sound quality improved when using xDuoo with Mojo, something to do with less noise or interference... Have you noticed any changes in sound quality between Mojo paired with X10T II and your phone? Have you tried the Bluetooth to USB/SPDIF option, I'm thinking it's a very convenient way to get wireless connectivity when using YouTube or watching movies etc. and not seriously listening to music via Hiby Link or local storage.



@Johnfg465vd absolutely  First of all, X10T II is a dedicated transport and I strongly believe in devices with clear, main purpose (however some parts of my current desktop system tend to deny this philosophy - namely Mytek Brooklyn Bridge and ifi iCan Pro since they have rather broad functionality). To make the long story short: it works perfectly well with Mojo. The screen is small but this is due device size. User interface is not cute but usable and easy to handle. It has build-in EQ which I never use and looking at @Rob Watts explanation in case of Mojo this is a good idea not to use it. The battery life, if you are not using screen a lot is a lot longer than Mojos. I can't tell you if it is better than the mobile phone, it is definitively in worst case at the same level. I have never met any X10T or X10T II owner who would say it degrades sound. For me this is a very clean, transparent transport - just like a transport should be. It has 3 different outputs and some other features like BT which I never used. Considering price to quality ratio and sound quality I am very happy owner of X10T II and probably anyone who understands the narrow purpose of this device will be. There are not many competitors either.


----------



## Kentajalli (May 7, 2021)

theveterans said:


> DSD input to Chord DACs is decimated to PCM and then reconstructed with WTA filter anyways. Using PCM as inputs at 16X base will bypass the WTA filter completely. If hearing DSD upscaled sounds better than PCM upscaled through Mojo, it just proves that WTA filter is better than HQPlayer's filters (which would benefit non-Chord DACs than Chord DACs in this case)


well DSD does not sound better as a general rule.
within HQP , the DSD output sounds slightly smoother than certain combinations of pcm filter/dither , but only within HQP.
at any rate, I am not bothered about that.
HQP is not practical even if it did work better on Mojo.


Rob Watts said:


> Yes EQ as currently handled is certainly not transparent; you need much greater accuracy than 64b floating point to make it completely transparent. This is why EQ does not sound as good as keeping it bit perfect - the problem isn't about transients but about noise floor modulation, and how small signals are treated. With conventional EQ very small signals are degraded (the amplitude and phase shift is different to large signals). Making very small signals to be the same as large signals needs very much more capable DSP than is currently available.


This could very well be the answer to my conundrum !
To control the bass bloom of my Sennheisers, I use a -9dB peak filter (75Hz, Q=0.7).
Could it be that oversampling, is allowing the software to EQ more transparantly??
Oversampling is applied first before signal goes to EQ.
Neutron uses 64bit processing core for DSP.


----------



## Kentajalli (May 7, 2021)

.


----------



## Rob Watts

Kentajalli said:


> well DSD does not sound better as a general rule.
> within HQP , the DSD output sounds slightly smoother than certain combinations of pcm filter/dither , but only within HQP.
> at any rate, I am not bothered about that.
> HQP is not practical even if it did work better on Mojo.
> ...



Actually the opposite is true; oversampling means that for bass, if you double the sample rate, the coefficients half. So at 705kHz the values of the coefficients are 16 times smaller - this means the internal values will get truncated earlier, meaning the small signal resolution problem is larger.


----------



## alxw0w

Rob Watts said:


> Actually the opposite is true; oversampling means that for bass, if you double the sample rate, the coefficients half. So at 705kHz the values of the coefficients are 16 times smaller - this means the internal values will get truncated earlier, meaning the small signal resolution problem is larger.


Hence improving noise shaper performance "solves" the issue ?
Or I'm mixing things completely ?


----------



## Rob Watts

Not in this instance as noise shapers are not normally used within IIR filters. But if they are used then they are more effective at higher rates.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Rob Watts said:


> Yes EQ as currently handled is certainly not transparent; you need much greater accuracy than 64b floating point to make it completely transparent. This is why EQ does not sound as good as keeping it bit perfect - the problem isn't about transients but about noise floor modulation, and how small signals are treated. With conventional EQ very small signals are degraded (the amplitude and phase shift is different to large signals). Making very small signals to be the same as large signals needs very much more capable DSP than is currently available.


Thank you very much for clarifying. I was starting to get a migraine adjusting different EQ parameters and wondering why it didn't sound nicer. EQ "fixed" problems I had with Headphones like too much Bass, Sharp treble... etc but always ended up sounding off.



alekc said:


> First of all, X10T II is a dedicated transport and I strongly believe in devices with clear, main purpose (however some parts of my current desktop system tend to deny this philosophy - namely Mytek Brooklyn Bridge and ifi iCan Pro since they have rather broad functionality). To make the long story short: it works perfectly well with Mojo. The screen is small but this is due device size. User interface is not cute but usable and easy to handle. It has build-in EQ which I never use and looking at @Rob Watts explanation in case of Mojo this is a good idea not to use it. The battery life, if you are not using screen a lot is a lot longer than Mojos. I can't tell you if it is better than the mobile phone, it is definitively in worst case at the same level. I have never met any X10T or X10T II owner who would say it degrades sound. For me this is a very clean, transparent transport - just like a transport should be. It has 3 different outputs and some other features like BT which I never used. Considering price to quality ratio and sound quality I am very happy owner of X10T II and probably anyone who understands the narrow purpose of this device will be. There are not many competitors either.


Thanks for taking the time to share your experience with X10T II. I'm most probably going to order it soon.


----------



## sebek

Anyone use Focal Clear with Mojo? Opinions?

I haven't listened to them, but they are described as very dynamic headphones and with a fairly aggressive sound. The warmer, softer and more relaxed signature of the Mojo I imagine would be a good match.


----------



## Kentajalli

Rob Watts said:


> Actually the opposite is true; oversampling means that for bass, if you double the sample rate, the coefficients half. So at 705kHz the values of the coefficients are 16 times smaller - this means the internal values will get truncated earlier, meaning the small signal resolution problem is larger.


Conundrum is unsolved then.


----------



## CJG888

X-10Tii is probably the cleanest source you will find for sensible money. Make sure you use a good quality optical cable (e.g. Lifatec), though. The Mojo is one of the few devices which appears to sound significantly better via the optical input. Presumably this is due to the combination of sensitivity to electrical interference and a good Toslink implementation…


----------



## AtomAmp

I am selling most of my DACS and headphone amplifiers because of this.   I love this combo.


----------



## headmanPL

I don't spend as much time on this forum as I did when I first bought Mojo (end of 2015).
Mojo (with Poly) is still what I use for the bulk of my listening, though with the kids much older, my loudspeakers are becoming attractive again......
Checking into the forum and seeing @Rob Watts actively answering questions on such a mature product (I can't believe mine is 5 and half years old) is incredible.
I can't think of a parallel. I think it shows how important Mojo remains to Rob, Chord & any new or old customers. In the age of disposable tech (wireless earbuds anyone?), longstanding commitment is refreshing to see


----------



## jamca

GreenBow said:


> I never found the Mojo soundstage to be narrow. It had the same width as another DAC I was using at the time. However with the Mojo instruments at the side of the soundstage had just as much coherernce and prominence as the centre instruments. Whereas with my other (albeit budget) DAC, I found that I was focused only on the middle (maybe 50%) area of the soundstage.
> 
> It meant I heard and noticed instruments at the sides of soundstage with the Mojo, that could go unoticed without Mojo. Or rather maybe I registered the sounds on other DACs, but didn't take them in, so to speak.
> 
> ...


absolutely, totally 100% agree ...  you capture exactly the essence of chord mojo, and the reason it differs with other dacs. I am wondering how it stands (as dac) against more expensive ones like 2qute or qutest....


----------



## surfgeorge

jamca said:


> absolutely, totally 100% agree ...  you capture exactly the essence of chord mojo, and the reason it differs with other dacs. I am wondering how it stands (as dac) against more expensive ones like 2qute or qutest....


I bought the Mojo 3+ years ago and bought the Hugo 2 last September. Besides having much more accurately defined notes from sub bass to treble, the H2’s soundstage is significantly wider and imaging is more precise.
I am still enjoying the lush sound of the Mojo, but when doing comparison tests, switching from the H2 to the Mojo feels like squeezing the music into my forehead.
I was skeptical if the expense for an H2 can be justified, but to me it is totally worth it.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

jamca said:


> absolutely, totally 100% agree ...  you capture exactly the essence of chord mojo, and the reason it differs with other dacs. I am wondering how it stands (as dac) against more expensive ones like 2qute or qutest....


Compared to the Hugo 2, the Hugo 2 has more detail and depth. However, it also is a little more clinical in presentation as well. 

The mojo is just an all around great sounding DAC.


----------



## joshnor713

Daniel Johnston said:


> Compared to the Hugo 2, the Hugo 2 has more detail and depth. However, it also is a little more clinical in presentation as well.
> 
> The mojo is just an all around great sounding DAC.



I learned it also depends the headphone on how much difference you'll hear between them. Not so much the FR, but the spatial detail. I recently got a Utopia and the experience between the mojo and H2 is quite stark. First time I really felt the mojo sounding "flat". Still sounds good of course, but missing depth, openness, and space for the different elements of the sound to play around in. Didn't get quite that same impression from my IEMs of course, but did notice the increase of soundstage and leanness throughout my whole collection. Just the superb spatial qualities of the H2, which certainly matter to the experience, aren't realized just by any headphone.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

joshnor713 said:


> I learned it also depends the headphone on how much difference you'll hear between them. Not so much the FR, but the spatial detail. I recently got a Utopia and the experience between the mojo and H2 is quite stark. First time I really felt the mojo sounding "flat". Still sounds good of course, but missing depth, openness, and space for the different elements of the sound to play around in. Didn't get quite that same impression from my IEMs of course, but did notice the increase of soundstage and leanness throughout my whole collection. Just the superb spatial qualities of the H2, which certainly matter to the experience, aren't realized just by any headphone.



100% Agree.

My bedtime setup is Stellia/MojoPoly. The combo for me is the perfect nighttime/relaxation setup-- just enough detail so if I feel like focusing on different instruments or musical elements, I can. 

I'm currently demoing Erezitich's hybrid Medousa headphone amp with my H2/2go. Stellar combo with the Empyreans. The Medousa pushes out the laid back highs, preserves the mids, and tightens the bass. Soundstage width, depth, and overall detail retrieval improved.  Although I thoroughly enjoy the Empyrean and Stellia straight from the H2.


----------



## DavidW

John Darko recently posted a review of the Cambridge DACMagic 200M where he compared the Cambridge DAC to the iFi ZEN DAC (that he reviewed in an earlier video) and the Mojo. The Mojo (still) won the day. As one commenter stated "Crazy that little Mojo is still a reference!"

I fully agree.


----------



## Acher

*Chord Mojo modification to desktop version Mojo SC*

Opening Chord Mojo
To open Chord Mojo you will need hex key. Mojo is _Made in England_, so ordinary metric hex keys (here in Europe) will not be useful. You will need to get inch size hex key, concretely *1/16“*(approximately metric 1.59 mm).

Disconnecting of battery
Softly disconnect battery from PH connector and remove it from chassis (battery is hold with sticky tape from which needs to be unstacked). This way you will free space for inserting block of capacitators.

Creating block of capacitators
Prepare six pieces of _BIGCAP® BUP002R8L805FA_. They are 8F/2.8V electrolytic supercapacitators(SC). At first, connect three of them into series to multiply operating voltage to 8.4 V. That is a voltage level of battery power supply, which was removed.
But with series connection you will also get decrease in capacity of SC from 8 F to 2,66͘͘ F. Thus, we need to create twins and connect them into parallel – 2x3. By such connection you will get sum of both series capacity, which will now reach target level 5.33͘ F. During fabrication take care about fulfilment of correct polarization! (Negative end is marked with minus (-) on the body of capacitor and positive terminal is longer that of the negative one)







Connecting the SC block
Now it is time to add, for previously created block of SC (5.33͘ F/8.4V), supply cables. The end of supply cable needs to be crimped and inserted to PH plug (2PIN, 2mm). Positive terminal is on the right side of the plug.
Now we can put SC block to the freed space after battery in Mojo. My advice is to paste the back with new sticky tape. After that connect it into Mojo printed circuit board. Then the power supply needs to be connected and Mojo left power off.
Now the SC is connected to voltage and is being formatted. Advance could be watched on voltmeter, when operational voltage reached 8.4V the SC is prepared for operation. But it can be just left connected alone and within one hour it will be ready.
If SC will not be properly formatted, then after ca. 5s after power on, instead of relay connecting output, will Mojo just shut down (after switching power on, the Mojo is for a while disconnected because of protection). But for a the very first power on (after modification) it happens always, so the Mojo needs to be switched on repeatedly. Same situation happens after Mojo SC is disconnected from power supply for a longer period, where is best to leave it back on voltage for a little moment before turning it on.





Sound
The sound of Mojo in this desktop modification is clearer, the lows get toughen and vigor. Most important is however a huge uprise of dynamic, records get body and acquires new life. That all in such level, that retrospectively the previous sound will seems as being dry and under cover.

Order shortcuts
https://www.tme.eu/en/details/bup002r8l805fa/supercapacitors/bigcap/
https://www.tme.eu/en/details/sph-200bk26/raster-signal-connectors-2-00mm/jst/
https://www.tme.eu/en/details/phr-2/raster-signal-connectors-2-00mm/jst/


----------



## Kentajalli (May 14, 2021)

Acher said:


> *Chord Mojo modification to desktop version Mojo SC*
> 
> Opening Chord Mojo
> To open Chord Mojo you will need hex key. Mojo is _Made in England_, so ordinary metric hex keys (here in Europe) will not be useful. You will need to get inch size hex key, concretely *1/16“*(approximately metric 1.59 mm).
> ...


May I suggest two ideas:
1- Use a 3.3k resistor across each SC. they gently drain each SC when not in use. Also moment after switch on, or in case of tolerances between different SC's , it provides a better division of powersupply voltage across each SC.
2- From your pictures, I don't think you would be able to close Mojo top shell back on again, if that is the case, you can go all the way and do away with the noisy charging circuit of Mojo, instead use a 12V linear external powersupply connected to the SC's via a diode and a current limiting resistor of about 22R/3W.
Mojo uses about 150mA if I am correct, the diode and the 22R/3W drop about 4V , so the SC's see 8V. Mojo operates down to 7V.
If you can close the shell, then find a way of running a cable inside.

For the record, I do not believe Mojo running on battery alone, is going to be any inferior to running on Sc's - but hey - it might, and it is fun to do.

BTW Here in UK we went metric years ago. USA still struggles with SI units, not us.


----------



## Acher (May 14, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> May I suggest two ideas:
> 1- Use a 3.3k resistor across each SC. they gently drain each SC when not in use. Also moment after switch on, or in case of tolerances between different SC's , it provides a better division of powersupply voltage across each SC.
> 2- From your pictures, I don't think you would be able to close Mojo top shell back on again, if that is the case, you can go all the way and do away with the noisy charging circuit of Mojo, instead use a 12V linear external powersupply connected to the SC's via a diode and a current limiting resistor of about 22R/3W.
> Mojo uses about 150mA if I am correct, the diode and the 22R/3W drop about 4V , so the SC's see 8V. Mojo operates down to 7V.
> ...


1. Thank you for the idea of using 3.3k resistors, I will ponder about it 

2. Connected picture was taken before closing Mojo, but I used this one, because of clear view on SC block. Before closing it, I covered top of SC and soldered contacts to isolate them, and of course I had to take care with too long power cable.
So Mojo is not open, but closed in chassis and with iFi iPower 5V as a power supply.

3. I´m sorry, I forgot to mention what I’m comparing. My declared sound quality comparison is between two Chord Mojo in desktop mode, in which I’m using it. That is reason why I, long time ago, had removed battery and have been running Mojo without it. So I compare directly powered Mojo (with disconnected battery and external switched-mode power supply) and Mojo without battery, but with added SC block - Mojo SC!


----------



## Acher (May 14, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> May I suggest two ideas:
> 1- Use a 3.3k resistor across each SC. they gently drain each SC when not in use. Also moment after switch on, or in case of tolerances between different SC's , it provides a better division of powersupply voltage across each SC.
> 2- From your pictures, I don't think you would be able to close Mojo top shell back on again, if that is the case, you can go all the way and do away with the noisy charging circuit of Mojo, instead use a 12V linear external powersupply connected to the SC's via a diode and a current limiting resistor of about 22R/3W.
> Mojo uses about 150mA if I am correct, the diode and the 22R/3W drop about 4V , so the SC's see 8V. Mojo operates down to 7V.
> ...


Thanks for you notice about SI units! Now I see that the problem is not in UK, but the trouble is that Mojo miss the boat. So, it is time to accuse Rob Watts of using obsolete inch size screws rejected years ago


----------



## Kentajalli (May 14, 2021)

Acher said:


> 1. Thank you for the idea of using 3.3k resistors, I will ponder about it
> 
> 2. Connected picture was taken before closing Mojo, but I used this one, because of clear view on SC block. Before closing it, I covered top of SC and soldered contacts to isolate them, and of course I had to take care with too long power cable.
> So Mojo is not open, but closed in chassis and with iFi iPower 5V as a power supply.
> ...


Well this issue has come up time and time again.
In short, Mojo only has a charging port, THAT usb is not a power socket. Whether you connect a common USB charger or the cleanest super-duper powersupply to it, it does not make a bit of difference - it just activates Mojo's internal noisy switch-mode charging circuit, designed purely to charge the battery (which incidently apt for the job).
By connecting a clean linear powersupply directly to the supercaps (akin TT I believe) you bypass the charging circuit.
Mojo, without a battery, powered by the noisy charging circuit, should most definitely sound worse than, with battery or SC's.


----------



## Acher

Kentajalli said:


> Well this issue has come up time and time again.
> In short, Mojo only has a charging port, THAT usb is not a power socket. Whether you connect a common USB charger or the cleanest super-duper powersupply to it, it does not make a bit of difference - it just activates Mojo's internal noisy switch-mode charging circuit, designed purely to charge the battery (which incidently apt for the job).
> By connecting a clean linear powersupply directly to the supercaps (akin TT I believe) you bypass the charging circuit.
> Mojo, without a battery, powered by the noisy charging circuit, should most definitely sound worse than, with battery or SC's.


Interesting idea, you propose to connect linear power supply (8.4V) directly to SC and disconnect USB power to deactivate Mojo charging circuit…

Sounds to me like vision of upgrade to *Mojo TT *


----------



## Kentajalli

Acher said:


> Interesting idea, you propose to connect linear power supply (8.4V) directly to SC and disconnect USB power to deactivate Mojo charging circuit…
> 
> Sounds to me like vision of upgrade to *Mojo TT *


Yes sort of.
Go back to my original reply for details.


----------



## vlach

Kentajalli said:


> Mojo, without a battery, powered by the noisy charging circuit, should most definitely sound worse than, with battery


I hear no difference with or without the battery.


----------



## GreenBow

Acher said:


> *Chord Mojo modification to desktop version Mojo SC*
> 
> Opening Chord Mojo
> To open Chord Mojo you will need hex key. Mojo is _Made in England_, so ordinary metric hex keys (here in Europe) will not be useful. You will need to get inch size hex key, concretely *1/16“*(approximately metric 1.59 mm).
> ...




Interesting stuff. 

Someone did a mod like that with the exact same super-cap that the TT2 uses. 

I would love to audition one of these.

(Someone else bought a super-cap power supply for the Qutest as well. I wondered if that made the Qutest a Qutest TT. Would have loved to have heard that too.)


----------



## Acher

GreenBow said:


> Interesting stuff.
> 
> Someone did a mod like that with the exact same super-cap that the TT2 uses.
> 
> ...


I know of that and at first, I have used it too. Its PowerStor® PHV-5R4V505-R supercapacitor – 5F/5.4 V. It needs longer formatting to operate in Mojo, but after that it works.

Thought there is one big trouble, and it is nominal voltage – 5.4 V, which makes from it a delay-action bomb. Operational voltage of Mojo battery charging circuit is 8.4 V, so it is just a question of time until it fails and go off and maybe leak out to Mojo PCB and damage it...


----------



## Kentajalli (May 15, 2021)

Acher said:


> Interesting idea, you propose to connect linear power supply (8.4V) directly to SC and disconnect USB power to deactivate Mojo charging circuit…
> 
> Sounds to me like vision of upgrade to *Mojo TT *






Assuming Mojo draws 150mA (I just leave Mojo ON all the time), voltage drops in red show approx. values.
Additional plastic 100nF's are there in case of RF carrying over external cables to powersupply.
3K3's split the voltage. 22R is a current limiting resistor, and in case there is any ripple on the supply, provides additional smoothing. The diode is for safety.
At no-current i.e. Mojo-off , each SC would see about 3.75V, don't worry! the SC's should charge to about 3V and stop, also there is no current flow, all is good.
This is a simple but functional alternative, should you decide to use an external 12V regulated powersupply.
See this for fun:


----------



## Acher

Thank you, a lot, for schematic and for nice video with sample of SC blow-up. Nice illustration!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I recently picked up a Chord Mojo used that's been modified to run from an external power supply. The battery was toast and it doesn't have one anymore

What they've done is remove the optical out port and install DC plug that's connected to the battery terminal on the board. The power supply is 7.4v and I'll provide a photo. It works quite well but there's an issue with slight electrical noise in the background using sensitive balanced armature IEMs.

It also runs from USB without the battery and is silent, sounds quite good as well but others mention the original battery was 7.4v. When you power it up from USB only it makes a buzzing noise for about 5-seconds that fades into a much quieter buzz that remains

(please explain anything needed about that)


What I'm interested in is finding a really clean 7.4v power supply to try and eliminate that electrical noise so if anyone educated in the area can help that would be great.

Here's some photos.


----------



## Kentajalli

I have attempted to move, MOJO BATTERY MODS to another thread, as it may get long winded.
Replies and some back ground here:
*CHORD MOJO-TT MODIFICATIONS.*


----------



## damdl

H20Fidelity said:


> I recently picked up a Chord Mojo used that's been modified to run from an external power supply. The battery was toast and it doesn't have one anymore
> 
> What they've done is remove the optical out port and install DC plug that's connected to the battery terminal on the board. The power supply is 7.4v and I'll provide a photo. It works quite well but there's an issue with slight electrical noise in the background using sensitive balanced armature IEMs.
> 
> ...


Hey, I know you from Reddit! Welcome!


----------



## H20Fidelity

damdl said:


> Hey, I know you from Reddit! Welcome!



Yeh, I used to live here on Head-fi but made the great escape!


----------



## Flognuts

Has the mojo replaced anyone else's desktop DAC?

Bought it to be a portable, but I find myself hooking it up to my desktop amp in line out mode because its better than my desktop DAC that costs almost twice. 

Incredible piece of tech, it has the most beautiful unfatiguing sound I've ever heard from a DAC.

I'm assuming as you step up in Chord the range you just keep getting more of this?


----------



## mammal

Flognuts said:


> Has the mojo replaced anyone else's desktop DAC?





Flognuts said:


> I'm assuming as you step up in Chord the range you just keep getting more of this?


I had bought Mojo for my office setup originally, but when I saved up the money I upgraded to Hugo 2 and when pandemic started (glued to home office) I purchased Hugo TT 2. So yes, Chord sound signature is addictive.


----------



## Kentajalli

Flognuts said:


> Has the mojo replaced anyone else's desktop DAC?
> Incredible piece of tech, it has the most *beautiful unfatiguing sound* I've ever heard from a DAC.


Quick answer NO! for various reasons.
You are correct about the unfatiguing sound.
For me, it is the ideal portable DAC/Amp, I wouldn't go beyond that, it functions as its intended role perfectly.


----------



## surfgeorge

Flognuts said:


> Has the mojo replaced anyone else's desktop DAC?
> 
> Bought it to be a portable, but I find myself hooking it up to my desktop amp in line out mode because its better than my desktop DAC that costs almost twice.
> 
> ...


Well - kind of.
I also bought the Mojo as portable DAC but after hearing it in my Stereo setup I kicked out a 20 year old $4000 DAC and bought a used Chord 2Qute, the system DAC version of the Chord Hugo 1. Have been very happy with both the 2Qute and the Mojo.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Flognuts said:


> Has the mojo replaced anyone else's desktop DAC?
> 
> Bought it to be a portable, but I find myself hooking it up to my desktop amp in line out mode because its better than my desktop DAC that costs almost twice.
> 
> ...


When I went from Mojo to Hugo 2, I didn't get more Mojo characteristics. I noticed more resolution, soundstage, transients, and overall improved presentation. So I didn't get more Mojo, I got a more resolving DAC. The Mojo is unique and an excellent portable DAC. I'll never get rid of it for the exact reasons you stated.


----------



## AtomAmp

Flognuts said:


> Has the mojo replaced anyone else's desktop DAC?
> 
> Bought it to be a portable, but I find myself hooking it up to my desktop amp in line out mode because its better than my desktop DAC that costs almost twice.
> 
> ...


It has in my system.  The Mojo is a great portable DAC/Amp.  It is also a great desktop DAC.  It is so great that I have 3 Mojos, all bought pre-owned.  One is connected to the Poly (portable), the second is connected to my Chromecast Audio (desktop streaming), the third one is a spare (for parts) in case the other two fail in the future.  But the spare is also used as a desktop DAC so that the other one doesn't wear too fast.  I also use the Mojo Poly combo for desktop streaming sometimes.  Sometimes, I just find myself caressing the Mojo while listening.  I love the feel.  Haha.


----------



## SonicFade

Would the mojo pair well with the LCD X? Does anyone run these together?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

AtomAmp said:


> It has in my system.  The Mojo is a great portable DAC/Amp.  It is also a great desktop DAC.  It is so great that I have 3 Mojos, all bought pre-owned.  One is connected to the Poly (portable), the second is connected to my Chromecast Audio (desktop streaming), the third one is a spare (for parts) in case the other two fail in the future.  But the spare is also used as a desktop DAC so that the other one doesn't wear too fast.  I also use the Mojo Poly combo for desktop streaming sometimes.  Sometimes, I just find myself caressing the Mojo while listening.  I love the feel.  Haha.



You know those stress relieving balls? I never saw the point. Bring in the Mojo... I see the point.  And I'm not even stressed...


----------



## mammal

CaptainFantastic said:


> You know those stress relieving balls? I never saw the point. Bring in the Mojo... I see the point.  And I'm not even stressed...


One thing I wish higher end Chord DACs had is Mojo's balls. They are so pretty, nice to touch too.


----------



## [Le0]

AtomAmp said:


> Sometimes, I just find myself caressing the Mojo while listening. I love the feel. Haha.


Me too! LOL Tks for sharing that!


----------



## frason

Hi all, I think I read on this forum that it is better to leave the Mojo without EQ? Or Maybe I misunderstood? I am asking because I am thinking about giving a try to Audeze Reveal plugin...


----------



## mammal

frason said:


> Hi all, I think I read on this forum that it is better to leave the Mojo without EQ? Or Maybe I misunderstood? I am asking because I am thinking about giving a try to Audeze Reveal plugin...


Not sure what would be specific about Mojo in terms of EQ, but you will find people who do not wish to alter their headphones/dacs/amps and feed it with bit perfect signal. Some will EQ in analogue domain (like Schiit Loki), others may do that in the digital domain (either their DACs like RME; or in software like Roon). When I tried EQ-ing myself, I never got a better result, just a different sonic representation, so I just dropped it. This is not to say, that you shouldn't do it, go ahead and try, and enjoy what you find better.


----------



## jarnopp

frason said:


> Hi all, I think I read on this forum that it is better to leave the Mojo without EQ? Or Maybe I misunderstood? I am asking because I am thinking about giving a try to Audeze Reveal plugin...


In general it’s better for transparency. That being said, if there are specific issues you want or need to correct, then by all means do it, or try it and see which you prefer.


----------



## frason

Wow guys, thanks so much for your prompt replies! I just got a pair of LCD XC, I love them but I'd like to tame a bit their slightly aggressive/forward treble


----------



## SonicFade

frason said:


> Wow guys, thanks so much for your prompt replies! I just got a pair of LCD XC, I love them but I'd like to tame a bit their slightly aggressive/forward treble


That’s funny I got the the X just now and it doesn’t have enough bass. Has burn in enhanced anything for you?


----------



## frason

SonicFade said:


> That’s funny I got the the X just now and it doesn’t have enough bass. Has burn in enhanced anything for you?


Haha, I guess we have to get used to them. Still too early to talk about changes with burn in, I got them this morning


----------



## jwbrent

frason said:


> Wow guys, thanks so much for your prompt replies! I just got a pair of LCD XC, I love them but I'd like to tame a bit their slightly aggressive/forward treble



I bought this set when it was released, and out of the box it was very bright sounding. I found extended burn-in noticeably helped with this, about 200 hours. ✌️


----------



## SonicFade

So, on the subject of burn-in.. actually you know maybe let’s just let it be


----------



## surfgeorge

frason said:


> Hi all, I think I read on this forum that it is better to leave the Mojo without EQ? Or Maybe I misunderstood? I am asking because I am thinking about giving a try to Audeze Reveal plugin...


Running a search of posts from Rob Watts with the keyword "EQ" gives you the answers:
https://www.head-fi.org/search/5107610/?q=EQ&c[users]=Rob+Watts&o=relevance


----------



## Vyyy

Until TT2 arrives messing around with Mscaled (8x) Mojo  I can say that soundstage and vocal dimension and presence nicely increases


----------



## mammal

Vyyy said:


> Until TT2 arrives messing around with Mscaled (8x) Mojo  I can say that soundstage and vocal dimension and presence nicely increases


Not gonna lie, the strangest Chord setup I have ever seen  so you have a streamer you cannot plug into anything (missing 2Yu) and HMS into Mojo, aka 4k into 0.5k, haha, nicely done!


----------



## Vyyy

mammal said:


> Not gonna lie, the strangest Chord setup I have ever seen  so you have a streamer you cannot plug into anything (missing 2Yu) and HMS into Mojo, aka 4k into 0.5k, haha, nicely done!


Yeah kinda  Just sold Hugo2 and using Mojo. 2YU and TT2 arriving in like month probably.


----------



## alekc

Vyyy said:


> Until TT2 arrives messing around with Mscaled (8x) Mojo  I can say that soundstage and vocal dimension and presence nicely increases


Tell us more about how MScaled Mojo sounds please. I like this (even if it is crazy) idea.


----------



## Kentajalli (May 25, 2021)

alekc said:


> Tell us more about how MScaled Mojo sounds please. I like this (even if it is crazy) idea.


I have been saying, even software upscaled (can not afford Mscaler ) material, opens up Mojo's sound, it is madness - I know!
I can manage 16X (to 705kHz) on Mojo. Mojo sucks it up , no problem.
But in reality after 8X, I can tell any different.


----------



## Vyyy (May 26, 2021)

alekc said:


> Tell us more about how MScaled Mojo sounds please. I like this (even if it is crazy) idea.


Well, Mojo becomes more alive in a word. Stage comes closer, expands a bit, vocal sounds more organic and present, ant slightly instruments go to a secif their place and they have better start and stop and prolonged sound. Typical M scaler effect. Though Mojo limited, but indeed nice to hear that. If new Mojo would have built in 8x scale i think that would whole new chapter of sound coming 

But Hugo 2 MScaled (16x) is just different league. Totally. Very very big step in every aspect.
with TT2 it is again not even comparable to Hugo2. 
But i can enjoy every one of them  Overall its music which catches us in the first place )


----------



## Rob Watts

Vyyy said:


> Well, Mojo becomes more alive in a word. Stage comes closer, expands a bit, vocal sounds more organic and present, ant slightly instruments go to a secif their place and they have better start and stop and prolonged sound. Typical M scaler effect. Though Mojo limited, but indeed nice to hear that. If new Mojo would have built in 8x scale i think that would whole new chapter of sound coming
> 
> But Hugo 2 MScaled (16x) is just different league. Totally. Very very big step in every aspect.
> with TT2 it is again not even comparable to Hugo2.
> But i can enjoy every one of them  Overall its music which catches us in the first place )



I totally agree about your comments re Hugo 2 - M scaled it is indeed a very very big step in every aspect - which is why (when I could fly) I carried an M scaler in my bag.

But it's very odd that some people don't hear the improvements of an M scaler - posters range from hearing virtually no difference, to finding it absolutely essential in order to reproduce music. Of course, we all have differing sensitivities to hearing, but I don't think that fully explains why some people can't hear a significant change.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Rob Watts said:


> I totally agree about your comments re Hugo 2 - M scaled it is indeed a very very big step in every aspect - which is why (when I could fly) I carried an M scaler in my bag.
> 
> But it's very odd that some people don't hear the improvements of an M scaler - posters range from hearing virtually no difference, to finding it absolutely essential in order to reproduce music. Of course, we all have differing sensitivities to hearing, but I don't think that fully explains why some people can't hear a significant change.



@Rob Watts Is it at all possible that there are multiple units out there with some defect and therefore no performance improvement even when all the right connections/settings are used? Did you ever check with Chord tech support if units have come in with this complaint, been investigated, and indeed had some defect?


----------



## Rob Watts

No that's not possible - if the FPGA had loaded the wrong code, or a fault in the code, then nothing would work. The fact that users are seeing dual data at 705/768 kHz proves everything is working correctly.


----------



## ZappaMan

Rob Watts said:


> No that's not possible - if the FPGA had loaded the wrong code, or a fault in the code, then nothing would work. The fact that users are seeing dual data at 705/768 kHz proves everything is working correctly.


Not that I disagree, but doesn’t also video mode come through at the higher rate, even though it has a lower taps.  
I think the audio laying software, like roon, may be robbing the music of its magic.


----------



## GreenBow

I remember some time back, there was a case where someone insisted they heard no change with the M-Scaler.

I said it's possible they had a defective unit. (I don't have M-Scaler but was basing my thoughts on what others said abot teh M-Scaler.) Other people chimed in with suggestions. Eventually the user got an exchange and said that fixed it.


----------



## Vyyy (May 26, 2021)

Rob Watts said:


> I totally agree about your comments re Hugo 2 - M scaled it is indeed a very very big step in every aspect - which is why (when I could fly) I carried an M scaler in my bag.
> 
> But it's very odd that some people don't hear the improvements of an M scaler - posters range from hearing virtually no difference, to finding it absolutely essential in order to reproduce music. Of course, we all have differing sensitivities to hearing, but I don't think that fully explains why some people can't hear a significant change.


I find hard to see difference maybe just smoothness in highs with 4x, but i can clearly hear 8x (both on Mojo Hugo and TT2) , and 16x is very very present change. But if you are stressed all music sounds condensed to me  What removes stress might vary either its a ride with bike and shower, burger, smoke or whiskey or flowers to your loved ones.  Thats an advise for those who find hard to see diferrences and they start to stress about it.


----------



## Vyyy

Listening a bit more of Mscaled Mojo i can say that overall it sounds very bassy and weighty, detail extraction is minimal, but boy the weight of bass and voice and instruments is very noticible. I think thats becouse mojo by itself has not much detail and highs.  I will listen for a whole month before TT2 arrives and i can say that i can live with that.


----------



## thePhones

Rob Watts said:


> I totally agree about your comments re Hugo 2 - M scaled it is indeed a very very big step in every aspect - which is why (when I could fly) I carried an M scaler in my bag.
> 
> But it's very odd that some people don't hear the improvements of an M scaler - posters range from hearing virtually no difference, to finding it absolutely essential in order to reproduce music. Of course, we all have differing sensitivities to hearing, but I don't think that fully explains why some people can't hear a significant change.


One thing that I found odd was that the mscaler came in pass through mode when I plugged it in the first time. It also did reset itself sometimes when I removed the power as I was testing the sound change with batterie. I don‘t think it‘s the only reason and I can not imagine that so many people would order an Mscaler and not check the settings and just return it. That said I was on a german Hifi show two years ago and one dealer wanted to show me TT2+Mscaler and I sat down and noticed that the mscaler was in pass through mode.
For me it’s also much more noticeable when going from passthrough up until reaching 1m taps (hearing an improvement with every step), while going down from 1m directly to passthrough I need a minute to notice. It’s like being hyped by the enjoyment that the Mscaler gives and that keeps going for a while even when it is not even present anymore.

I find it fascinating that we hear things differently in general. Especially with headphones, there is so much controversy because it’s sometimes difficult to know what other people find enjoyable. I need to learn that. Also it’s not okay to listen to Aeon headphones, they are lacking dynamics🤣


----------



## dbturbo2

SonicFade said:


> Would the mojo pair well with the LCD X? Does anyone run these together?



I’ve had the LCD-X/Mojo combo for over 3 years now and it is a great combo that is revealing yet totally non fatiguing.  That said, the Mojo is a bit laid back as are the LCD-X, so I can see some preferring either a more lively combo or EQ to add a bit of life to the upper mid/treble regions.


----------



## Billyak

Billyak said:


> Guys im going to leave this here.  Thanks to everyone who offered to help and provided troubleshooting help.
> 
> I thought this issue may have come up before knowing a lot of people use the mojo with roon.  And it is strange that it is only happening to me with both my windows laptop using roon via usb and with my linux based intel nuc via usb.
> 
> I am going to contact chord to see if they can assist.



Just an update incase this can help anyone else out in the future. 

The issue of distortion happening to anything above 384kHz upsampling was an issue specific to my laptop which had some sort of performance throttling profile set as default. 

I created a high performance profile for my laptop which has now resolved the issue.


----------



## Sound Eq

hi, i have a fiio lightning to micro usb cable, FIIO  L19 cable, that used to work in the past with mojo on older iphones, now i have the iphone 12 pro max and that fiio cable is not working on iphone 12 pro max, or is there something i should do on my iphone


----------



## Amberlamps (Jun 12, 2021)

Rob Watts said:


> I totally agree about your comments re Hugo 2 - M scaled it is indeed a very very big step in every aspect - which is why (when I could fly) I carried an M scaler in my bag.
> 
> But it's very odd that some people don't hear the improvements of an M scaler - posters range from hearing virtually no difference, to finding it absolutely essential in order to reproduce music. Of course, we all have differing sensitivities to hearing, but I don't think that fully explains why some people can't hear a significant change.



When I first got my Mscaler, I only had my mojo and hugo 2, when I hooked it up to my hugo 2, I fooled myself into believing that there was a huge change SQ wise. At first I thought it was just me, then I got caught up with blu 2 owners who were saying that the difference in SQ when using a blu 2 was massive, but to be honest, at that period in time, I thought that I had wasted £3500.

However. fast forward to my repaired TT2 which arrived 2 weeks ago and *I couldnt be happier. *

I tried optical out of the mscaler and into TT2.  I played some tracks from 44.1 - 192khz, all optical and they sounded very good, a touch on the bright side at times for my liking but on the whole theSQ was very good.

However, when changing over from optical to dbnc and playing the same music…. It sounded magic, and compared to the mscalers optical output and in to TT2’s optical input, dbnc was the very clear winner.

Now I’m really glad that I bought an MScaler and TT2 instead of a Dave.

Anyone thinking about buying an mscaler or tt2, or both, I would now say go for it, as you will be in for a treat.


----------



## rocketron

Sound Eq said:


> hi, i have a fiio lightning to micro usb cable, FIIO  L19 cable, that used to work in the past with mojo on older iphones, now i have the iphone 12 pro max and that fiio cable is not working on iphone 12 pro max, or is there something i should do on my iphone


The Fiio L19 was a great cable from a iPhone.
However Apple stopped it working some time ago with an update.
May I suggest the ddfihi lightning to usbc adapter along with the ddHifi usbc to micro cable.
This works perfectly.
You can also buy the usbc to usbc version of the cable when Chord updates the Mojo.


----------



## Sound Eq

rocketron said:


> The Fiio L19 was a great cable from a iPhone.
> However Apple stopped it working some time ago with an update.
> May I suggest the ddfihi lightning to usbc adapter along with the ddHifi usbc to micro cable.
> This works perfectly.
> You can also buy the usbc to usbc version of the cable when Chord updates the Mojo.


is their a new mojo to be released soon


----------



## miketlse

Sound Eq said:


> is their a new mojo to be released soon


There are dealer rumours, but no confirmed facts.
Chord have posted about the release of a mobile product this year, but whether this means mojo2, a streamer, or a dap, or something else, is unknown.
Sorry for the uncertainty, but given we are halfway through the year, the window of opportunity is reducing.


----------



## damdl

The temptation to order a poly is huge, I thought It would be easier to simply wait haha hopefully we'll know more about future products soon... Definitely don't want that buyer's remorse!


----------



## Hooster

Sound Eq said:


> is their a new mojo to be released soon



There has to be. The Mojo has been left in the dust.


----------



## Billyak

Hooster said:


> There has to be. The Mojo has been left in the dust.


Dunno man. I still like mine.


----------



## fonkepala

Billyak said:


> Dunno man. I still like mine.


Likewise.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Hooster said:


> There has to be. The Mojo has been left in the dust.


Still enjoying mine. 

Not sure how it's been "left in the dust".


----------



## jarnopp

Daniel Johnston said:


> Still enjoying mine.
> 
> Not sure how it's been "left in the dust".


^this


----------



## AlexCBSN

It’s my best unit, tbh there’s few pieces of gear that are so well regarded and that hold the pass of time like this ones.


----------



## damdl

I do love my mojo and it's definitely not piling dust (I'm using it as I'm writing this) but I believe that chord should refresh the unit... it is a bang for your buck in audio quality though it lacks in some areas that would be good to see an upgrade.

To say some, the USB picks a lot of noise from time to time, the unit runs really hot, the battery should definitely be upgraded in some way and those are just the issues that I've found. Chord has produced a timeless piece in terms of performance but the reliebility... Well, that's another story. Still, and this might come controversial, price vs performance there is not a lot to complain about.


----------



## Hooster (Jun 17, 2021)

Daniel Johnston said:


> Still enjoying mine.
> 
> Not sure how it's been "left in the dust".



Well, just look at any modern similarly priced dap, build functionality, and dare I say it sound quality. I was fortunate enough to recently obtain a Fiio M11 plus ltd. I have also owned a Mojo so I do know what I am talking about. Comparing the two is like comparing a sixties VW Beetle to a modern Porsche 911. And yes, in addition to better build, functionality that is on another planet and far superior sound quality the M11 barely costs more than a Mojo.
You can still happily enjoy the Mojo you have, but should you buy a new one? I have to say that to me that idea is ridiculous.


----------



## ZappaMan

Hooster said:


> Well, just look at any modern similarly priced dap, build functionality, and dare I say it sound quality. I was fortunate enough to recently obtain a Fiio M11 plus ltd. I have also owned a Mojo so I do know what I am talking about. Comparing the two is like comparing a sixties VW Beetle to a modern Porsche 911. And yes, in addition to better build, functionality that is on another planet and far superior sound quality the M11 barely costs more than a Mojo.
> You can still happily enjoy the Mojo you have, but should you buy a new one? I have to say that to me that idea is ridiculous.


The m11 looks like a good all in one player, but maybe the mojo is aimed at a slightly different market, “audiophiles”... 
if the m11 sounded better then mojo, had a built in transport, then obviously it would be better...
I know I found out about the mojo as all the reviewers were saying it sounded the best (vs having the largest feature set). 
I haven’t heard any other ones really, so what do I know.
But I suppose, I’ve had so many good times listening to mojo in work, I can’t complain, it totally slays the music coming out of a phone, and I can compare it to my tt2, and obviously tt2 is in another league, but mojo still hits the spot.


----------



## vlach (Jun 17, 2021)

Hooster said:


> and far superior sound quality.


Is the SQ difference between the m11 and Mojo really that dramatic?
At this level i usually use words like splitting hairs, slight or noticeable to describe differences but not huge, massive, night & day or the second coming of Christ.


----------



## dakanao (Jun 17, 2021)

Hooster said:


> Well, just look at any modern similarly priced dap, build functionality, and dare I say it sound quality. I was fortunate enough to recently obtain a Fiio M11 plus ltd. I have also owned a Mojo so I do know what I am talking about. Comparing the two is like comparing a sixties VW Beetle to a modern Porsche 911. And yes, in addition to better build, functionality that is on another planet and far superior sound quality the M11 barely costs more than a Mojo.
> You can still happily enjoy the Mojo you have, but should you buy a new one? I have to say that to me that idea is ridiculous.


Is it perhaps brighter, thus giving the impression of more details and treble extension vs the Mojo?

I found people who say certain gear sounds “better” than another, tend to prefer distortion that makes the music sound brighter and thus with the characteristics I’ve described above.


----------



## Kentajalli

vlach said:


> Is the SQ difference between the M11 and Mojo really that dramatic?
> At this level i usually use words like slight or noticeable to describe differences but not huge, massive, night & day, second coming of Christ, etc.


I doubt mojo is a Beatle, while Fiio is a Porsche !
compared to my phone's DAC , mojo is not a Porsche by a long shot.
these days to get better SQ from an average DAC , you need to spend a lot, and even then, it is not night and day.


----------



## vlach

Kentajalli said:


> I doubt mojo is a Beatle, while Fiio is a Porsche !
> compared to my phone's DAC , mojo is not a Porsche by a long shot.
> these days to get better SQ from an average DAC , you need to spend a lot, and even then, it is not night and day.


Well said.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Hooster said:


> Well, just look at any modern similarly priced dap, build functionality, and dare I say it sound quality. I was fortunate enough to recently obtain a Fiio M11 plus ltd. I have also owned a Mojo so I do know what I am talking about. Comparing the two is like comparing a sixties VW Beetle to a modern Porsche 911. And yes, in addition to better build, functionality that is on another planet and far superior sound quality the M11 barely costs more than a Mojo.
> You can still happily enjoy the Mojo you have, but should you buy a new one? I have to say that to me that idea is ridiculous.


Well, true it doesn't use the latest implementation of a DS DAC with crazy high SINAD. Nor does it claim to have the best detail retrieval compared to Chord's higher offerings. Rob stated the Mojo is the best he could do in that size package with the FGPA he uses. Battery upgrades and connector upgrade won't necessarily impact sound. Putting a newer, better FGPA with more taps would be awesome, but expensive. In short, I'm sure Rob could go crazy and significantly improve the Mojo, but not at the $499 price point. I guess we'll see someday. 

I've spent more money on DACs and DAPs that I care to admit. The mojo is musical, detailed enough, and just a plain fun listen.


----------



## Hooster

vlach said:


> Is the SQ difference between the m11 and Mojo really that dramatic?
> At this level i usually use words like splitting hairs, slight or noticeable to describe differences but not huge, massive, night & day or the second coming of Christ.



Yes. When I had the Mojo I used it as the dac for my home system. I got an Oppo UDP-205 and compared the sound of that to the Mojo. The difference was so clear and it was so much better that I didn't bother listening to the Mojo again. I packaged it and sold it since I had no use for it any more. Now I have the M11 and it clearly beats my UDP-205. So, is the difference that dramatic? Well, hell yes, as far as I am concerned. 
Sadly I can't sell my 205 for the big bucks it commands since I still like it as a blu ray player.


----------



## jarnopp

Hooster said:


> Yes. When I had the Mojo I used it as the dac for my home system. I got an Oppo UDP-205 and compared the sound of that to the Mojo. The difference was so clear and it was so much better that I didn't bother listening to the Mojo again. I packaged it and sold it since I had no use for it any more. Now I have the M11 and it clearly beats my UDP-205. So, is the difference that dramatic? Well, hell yes, as far as I am concerned.
> Sadly I can't sell my 205 for the big bucks it commands since I still like it as a blu ray player.


It all depends what you are looking for. With time, features can increase as components become smaller or more powerful or cheaper. But there is no Moore’s Law or anything that says subjective experiences can or should get better with time. Modern violins aren’t guaranteed to be better than a Stradivarius despite the amount of time and technology applied. You mentioned sound quality, but except for TT2, I haven’t heard other DACs that best Mojo, though I haven’t looked hard because Mojo is so satisfying on its own, to me.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jun 18, 2021)

Hooster said:


> Yes. When I had the Mojo I used it as the dac for my home system. I got an Oppo UDP-205 and compared the sound of that to the Mojo. The difference was so clear and it was so much better that I didn't bother listening to the Mojo again. I packaged it and sold it since I had no use for it any more. Now I have the M11 and it clearly beats my UDP-205. So, is the difference that dramatic? Well, hell yes, as far as I am concerned.
> Sadly I can't sell my 205 for the big bucks it commands since I still like it as a blu ray player.


I could to some weird degree relate to this!
Don't get me wrong, I still believe that Mojo is great, indeed the best mobile DAC I have ever heard.
But when I tried it as a home DAC, connected to my amps and through my speakers, somehow it didn't sound right!
I am aware that many use it as such and swear by it, and I believe them - but for me it didn't happen, my home-DAC sounded better.
To make matters more weird, my Home-DAC through headphones sounded inferior to Mojo.
My suspicion is that the sonic signature of Mojo, didn't go with the sound signature of my home HiFi, somehow it didn't compliment it.
BUT ..
when used as its intended use, Mojo is wonderful, it has its flaws, let's be honest and fair, but the fact that it is un-fatiguing, means you could wear your headphone/earphone for extended periods and get into the groove - be it walking down the road or sitting in your comfy chair  switching off from the world to regenerate.
as I always say, "Horses for courses".


----------



## dakanao

Kentajalli said:


> I could to some weird degree relate to this!
> Don't get me wrong, I still believe that Mojo is great, indeed the best mobile DAC I have ever heard.
> But when I tried it as a home DAC, connected to my amps and through my speakers, somehow it didn't sound right!
> I am aware that many use it as such and swear by it, and I believe them - but for me it didn't happen, my home-DAC sounded better.
> ...


What flaws do you find in the sound of Mojo, if I may ask?


----------



## Kentajalli

dakanao said:


> What flaws do you find in the sound of Mojo, if I may ask?


is this the part, that on the next scene I get quartered and hung?


----------



## dakanao

Kentajalli said:


> is this the part, that on the next scene I get quartered and hung?


No, just wondering. Maybe I’ll look at another dac/amp if yours has better specific traits about it’s sound.


----------



## Hooster

dakanao said:


> No, just wondering. Maybe I’ll look at another dac/amp if yours has better specific traits about it’s sound.



If you want my 2 cents I would say that the Mojo's strength is that it is musical and easy to listen too. It is essentially satisfactory in a way as it stands. Compared to the DAC I am now using it fails most notably in terms of bass weight, rhythmic drive and creating a vivid 3 dimensional sound stage. If those things mean anything to you you might consider trying another dac.


----------



## Kentajalli

dakanao said:


> No, just wondering. Maybe I’ll look at another dac/amp if yours has better specific traits about it’s sound.


Actually, Mojo's sound is the best part of the package.
This new discussion started when it was suggested that Mojo needs an upgrade and it is a few years old, well that maybe true, but only if you compare Mojo to its self!
To this day, if I was to choose another portable DAC up to £500, should I loose mine, it would be another Mojo!
Can Mojo be improved? certainly - talk to Mr. Watts.
I am not all that knowledgeable, and I haven't looked, probably when CamJam comes back, but I don't know of any.
So what's wrong with it?
- it is too heavy
- it is ugly
- etc. etc.
but at this price, I wouldn't nag about it's sound.


----------



## fonkepala

Kentajalli said:


> when used as its intended use, Mojo is wonderful, it has its flaws, let's be honest and fair, but the fact that it is un-fatiguing, means you could wear your headphone/earphone for extended periods and get into the groove - be it walking down the road or sitting in your comfy chair  switching off from the world to regenerate.


Yup, agreed. At least until the battery runs out. That's my biggest gripe with the Mojo, the battery life. Other than that, it's great.



Kentajalli said:


> is this the part, that on the next scene I get quartered and hung?


Haha, made my day. Thanks.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Jun 19, 2021)

dakanao said:


> No, just wondering. Maybe I’ll look at another dac/amp if yours has better specific traits about it’s sound.


Good day.

I checked the last 3-4 pages and have not found where you mention what do you plan to use your DAC with ? Headphones or something else or different output devices.

So....this may affect how the others respond and what they recommend.


----------



## dakanao

Julius Decimus said:


> Good day.
> 
> I checked the last 3-4 pages and have not found where you mention what do you plan to use your DAC with ? Headphones or something else or different output devices.
> 
> So....this may affect how the others respond and what they recommend.


Looking to use them with my HD650. Bass is a bit weak for my taste on the Mojo, but it’s still more powerful on the Mojo vs my iPad 6 headphone out.

So I don’t know if Mojo is lacking bass with my HD650, or that it’s supposed to sound like that


----------



## jarnopp

dakanao said:


> Looking to use them with my HD650. Bass is a bit weak for my taste on the Mojo, but it’s still more powerful on the Mojo vs my iPad 6 headphone out.
> 
> So I don’t know if Mojo is lacking bass with my HD650, or that it’s supposed to sound like that


HD650 has a well known roll-off, so you may need EQ to get it to your preference when playing on DACs and amps that are essentially flat: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/sennheiser-hd650-review-headphone.18774/


----------



## ZappaMan

I find the source component and the chain before the dac is very important to get the delineated bass and separation, you prob know that already !


----------



## dakanao

jarnopp said:


> HD650 has a well known roll-off, so you may need EQ to get it to your preference when playing on DACs and amps that are essentially flat: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/sennheiser-hd650-review-headphone.18774/


I’m not talking about sub-bass necessarily, but the mid-bass punch. Ifi iSilencer+ improves the bass of the Mojo, but for my taste it is a bit lacking (again, don’t know if it’s amp related or just the HD650, though I do remember it punching harder 2 years ago.)

It could also be my cable (Mogami 2893)


----------



## damdl

dakanao said:


> I’m not talking about sub-bass necessarily, but the mid-bass punch. Ifi iSilencer+ improves the bass of the Mojo, but for my taste it is a bit lacking (again, don’t know if it’s amp related or just the HD650, though I do remember it punching harder 2 years ago.)
> 
> It could also be my cable (Mogami 2893)


Personal opinion here, but I don't think the Mojo is the problem, given the warmer sound signature I actually think that the Mojo is great for bass, I have a slight preference for bassy headphones, and usually when I tried Sennheiser products I found them a bit lacking in the same areas you just mentioned, If you want bang for your buck great bass without bloat maybe take a look into Sony MDR1AM2 I really love my set and it pairs flawlessly with the Mojo.


----------



## dakanao

damdl said:


> Personal opinion here, but I don't think the Mojo is the problem, given the warmer sound signature I actually think that the Mojo is great for bass, I have a slight preference for bassy headphones, and usually when I tried Sennheiser products I found them a bit lacking in the same areas you just mentioned, If you want bang for your buck great bass without bloat maybe take a look into Sony MDR1AM2 I really love my set and it pairs flawlessly with the Mojo.


I’m set for bass headphones, it’s just that the mids and highs quality of the HD650, especially with the Mojo, is unmatched by those bassy headphones I have (and a lot of others that I sold).


----------



## Hooster

dakanao said:


> Looking to use them with my HD650. Bass is a bit weak for my taste on the Mojo, but it’s still more powerful on the Mojo vs my iPad 6 headphone out.
> 
> So I don’t know if Mojo is lacking bass with my HD650, or that it’s supposed to sound like that



The HD650 is not the headphone for you if you want bass. If it sounds weak in the bass it is because that headphone is weak in the bass.


----------



## vlach

Kentajalli said:


> This new discussion started when it was suggested that Mojo needs an upgrade and it is a few years old, well that maybe true, but only if you compare Mojo to its self!


Actually, i think this discussion started when Hooster stated that the m11 SQ is 'far superior' to the Mojo...


----------



## ADLC

dakanao said:


> Here's something most Mojo owners don't know, but there's actually a noticable sound quality difference between the two 3.5mm headphone ports.
> 
> The left one has a lower impedance, and sounds slightly more detailed, with better bass slam and dynamics, but it sounds more edgy, less smooth on the impact of sounds.
> 
> ...


Sorry, which would be the one on the left and which would be the one on the right?


----------



## vlach

ADLC said:


> Sorry, which would be the one on the left and which would be the one on the right?


I have to assume it's looking at the side with the ports facing you.


----------



## Kentajalli

vlach said:


> I have to assume it's looking at the side with the ports facing you.


I very very much doubt, the fraction of an ohm (immeasurable ) impedance variance would have a sonic effect.
contact resistance between gold-plated contacts of the socket/plug could vary more with daily use, than a longer path on the circuit board.
His sockets may be damaged, corroded or something.
No headphone is that sensitive, unless it has an impedance of one ohm or similar.
never heard of such headphone.


----------



## miketlse

Kentajalli said:


> I very very much doubt, the fraction of an ohm (immeasurable ) impedance variance would have a sonic effect.
> contact resistance between gold-plated contacts of the socket/plug could vary more with daily use, than a longer path on the circuit board.
> His sockets may be damaged, corroded or something.
> No headphone is that sensitive, unless it has an impedance of one ohm or similar.
> never heard of such headphone.


I have been searching for the post by @Rob Watts where he mentions that it is 'just about audible' with his ears.
That means that many people will not have noticed any difference - until they read posts stating that there is a difference.
Then expectation bias enters the equation, and some owners will try to convince themselves that there is a 'night and day' difference.


I have never noticed any difference before, but my Mojo is on charge, to repeat the test.


----------



## dakanao (Jun 20, 2021)

miketlse said:


> I have been searching for the post by @Rob Watts where he mentions that it is 'just about audible' with his ears.
> That means that many people will not have noticed any difference - until they read posts stating that there is a difference.
> Then expectation bias enters the equation, and some owners will try to convince themselves that there is a 'night and day' difference.
> 
> ...


It was in PM conversation with Rob Watts.

I actually noticed a difference before I PM’ed him about it. There may very well be something else at work accounting for the difference, but for me it’s definitely noticable.

And I used to own 4 different pairs of Mojos, it was the same on all 4 different pairs.

Keep in mind, I’m quite young (25 years old) so my ears are most likely more sensitive than most.

It’s most noticable on music with fast transient snare drums, especially synthethic snares, the right port sounds more rounded off and laid back. Bass also hits a bit softer (the whole sound does). I’m not sure the difference will be noticable on slower music or with instruments that are already laid back.


----------



## dakanao

vlach said:


> I have to assume it's looking at the side with the ports facing you.



Yes, the right port as on this photo.


----------



## miketlse

dakanao said:


> It was in PM conversation with Rob Watts.
> 
> I actually noticed a difference before I PM’ed him about it. There may very well be something else at work accounting for the difference, but for me it’s definitely noticable.
> 
> ...


I am not rubbishing your comments. 
Given that Rob can detect an unexpected difference (with his trained ears), is good enough for me to trust that there is a detectable difference.
I am just pointing out that for many owners, without trained ears, or certain types of headphone, then it can be difficult for some owners to detect a difference. 
For other owners, then expectation bias can cause them to detect a difference, where non existed.


----------



## Kentajalli

miketlse said:


> I am not rubbishing your comments.
> Given that Rob can detect an unexpected difference (with his trained ears), is good enough for me to trust that there is a detectable difference.
> I am just pointing out that for many owners, without trained ears, or certain types of headphone, then it can be difficult for some owners to detect a difference.
> For other owners, then expectation bias can cause them to detect a difference, where non existed.


wonderful !
i'm gonna cut off the jack, pass the cable through the socket hole and permanently solder the ends to the output transistors ! - much cheaper than buying a Hugo 2.
don't you think?
Honey, where we keep the scissors ?


----------



## dakanao (Jun 20, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> I very very much doubt, the fraction of an ohm (immeasurable ) impedance variance would have a sonic effect.
> contact resistance between gold-plated contacts of the socket/plug could vary more with daily use, than a longer path on the circuit board.
> His sockets may be damaged, corroded or something.
> No headphone is that sensitive, unless it has an impedance of one ohm or similar.
> never heard of such headphone.


Yeah if it isn’t the ohm, it’s something else. I just know it’s there, subtle but for me enough to always choose the right port. A/B’ed many times on tracks I’ve heard hundreds of times with different headphones, I can pick it out.


----------



## Kentajalli

dakanao said:


> Yeah if it isn’t the ohm, it’s something else. I just know it’s there, subtle but for me enough to always choose the right port. A/B’ed many times on tracks I’ve heard hundreds of times with different headphones, I can pick it out.


It seems you are serious.
I shall try to come up with some answers, I will test it as far as I can and report back.


----------



## Billyak

I've never noticed any difference between the jack's on my unit but that's not to say it's not there.


----------



## miketlse (Jul 17, 2021)

miketlse said:


> I have been searching for the post by @Rob Watts where he mentions that it is 'just about audible' with his ears.
> That means that many people will not have noticed any difference - until they read posts stating that there is a difference.
> Then expectation bias enters the equation, and some owners will try to convince themselves that there is a 'night and day' difference.
> 
> ...


I did try testing last night.

Music used - 3 tracks from Kraftwerk album Minimum - Maximum
Headphones used - beyer T 51i
[updated]
Additional testing:
Music used - 3 tracks from Coltrane - Live at the Village Vanguard
Headphones used - Aeon Flow Closed

Conclusions : maybe it's expectation bias, but I did get the impression that the right hand socket sounded marginally smoother than the left hand socket. The 'effect' seemed greater when playing the jazz album.
But it is *very marginal*, and nowhere near a 'night and day' difference.
Would I be able to consistently detect it during a double blind test - I am not confident that I could.


----------



## Susiban

I got a few questions. If the Chord Mojo what would it be priced at? 

Also without the battery and one of the headphone jacks how much less would it cost?

Also do you think it would be a good idea to have a cheaper Mojo version with. USB C in and 3.5mm out. With or without battery? 

Thanks.


----------



## Hooster

Susiban said:


> I got a few questions. If the Chord Mojo what would it be priced at?
> 
> Also without the battery and one of the headphone jacks how much less would it cost?
> 
> ...



No, I have a feeling that the Mojo in it's current form is totally outdated, things have moved forward by leaps and bounds since it was designed. I think a Mojo with a screen, android operating system, battery (of course), improved build quality, better dac, 3.5mm and 4.4mm balanced headphone jacks, usb C in and no colored balls would be a good idea. I doubt that they could do all that and make it cheaper but if they can keep the price unchanged, great.


----------



## jarnopp

Susiban said:


> I got a few questions. If the Chord Mojo what would it be priced at?
> 
> Also without the battery and one of the headphone jacks how much less would it cost?
> 
> ...


Since the battery is the power supply, if you remove that then you would need to design and add a power supply, which would likely add to the cost and not be offset by the minimal savings of removing one jack. In fact, to make it more useful, you would probably want a full size jack to replace one of the minis. Depending on the need for a volume control, you already have Qutest and Hugo2. A new Mojo should retain budget portability and he ability to mate with Poly, IMO.


----------



## CaptainFantastic (Jun 21, 2021)

Hooster said:


> No, I have a feeling that the Mojo in it's current form is totally outdated, things have moved forward by leaps and bounds since it was designed. I think a Mojo with a screen, android operating system, battery (of course), improved build quality, better dac, 3.5mm and 4.4mm balanced headphone jacks, usb C in and no colored balls would be a good idea. I doubt that they could do all that and make it cheaper but if they can keep the price unchanged, great.



Are you describing a DAP there - screen, android? I mean, that's a different product range.

With all due respect, it sounds like you dislike both the performance and the design of the Mojo, so why are you asking for an "upgrade" of it?

As for the 4.4mm balanced out. Has there been a devilishly hard to drive IEM released out there? Balanced designs by definition need twice the components, so at the same price range you get half the quality roughly speaking, or let's say 66% the quality. Why do we need that for a portable device?

I know you are a well-respected member of the community. I am asking this respectfully and out of curiosity.

Also, my one big disappointment with the Mojo is how susceptible it is to RFI.


----------



## Kentajalli

CaptainFantastic said:


> ......? I mean, that's a different product range.


Exactly!
Like saying A Tesla needs some revamping, a 4 litre V-12, a 5 ton container at the back .....
That's a Truck! no longer a Tesla.


----------



## Hooster

CaptainFantastic said:


> With all due respect, it sounds like you dislike both the performance and the design of the Mojo, so why are you asking for an "upgrade" of it?
> 
> As for the 4.4mm balanced out. Has there been a devilishly hard to drive IEM released out there? Balanced designs by definition need twice the components, so at the same price range you get half the quality roughly speaking, or let's say 66% the quality. Why do we need that for a portable device?
> 
> ...



I am not asking for anything, just making a suggestion. The reason for this is that I admire Rob Watts and I think he could design a DAC which is superior to the DAC in the current Mojo. I would like such a device to be made, and who knows, I might be interested in it.

You have a point about the 4.4mm. It is very nice to have though.

And, jarnopp. A new Mojo should not have any need for a tack on like the Poly. That functionality should be built into it.


----------



## damdl

Hooster said:


> I am not asking for anything, just making a suggestion. The reason for this is that I admire Rob Watts and I think he could design a DAC which is superior to the DAC in the current Mojo. I would like such a device to be made, and who knows, I might be interested in it.
> 
> You have a point about the 4.4mm. It is very nice to have though.
> 
> And, jarnopp. A new Mojo should not have any need for a tack on like the Poly. That functionality should be built into it.



I've been thinking the same lately though let's say we get a mojo+poly in one, wouldn't this skyrocket the price because of the isolation needed between the devices?

The idea of being able to choose whether you want the poly functionality in or not, not only is good because you can choose what you want in your system but also for the sound quality itself so, maybe the modularity of the device is best, then again if what you look for is an all in one that's where the DAP's come in and do an amazing job.

Who knows maybe what's next in the Chord lineup is a DAP, but I wouldn't mind if we see Mojo/Poly 2, to be able to choose what you want in your rig is really good!


----------



## Kentajalli

Hooster said:


> And, jarnopp. A new Mojo should not have any need for a tack on like the Poly. That functionality should be built into it.


Sorry for bursting in again.
Consider some politics at play here:
- Mojo is not cheap, adding facilities that some may never use, pushes the price even higher and puts Mojo in a different category. I do not need or use a Poly! 
- Mojo already sounds too good, that it competes with Hugo2 , Chord doesn't want to compete with itself.
- It is already the favourite DAC on the net, selling like hot cakes, why spoil that momentum?
- Ofcourse Rob Watts can make a better Mojo, he already has, it is called Hugo2! go buy one.
- Chord already has DACs spread out in their correct slots, upgrading one disturbs the line up.
I know you swear by your Fiio, it is good device, but not enough people agree with you, as you probably have got a taste of it here in this forum.


----------



## Hooster

Kentajalli said:


> Sorry for bursting in again.
> Consider some politics at play here:
> - Mojo is not cheap, adding facilities that some may never use, pushes the price even higher and puts Mojo in a different category. I do not need or use a Poly!
> - Mojo already sounds too good, that it competes with Hugo2 , Chord doesn't want to compete with itself.
> ...



At the end of the day it is the market that decides, but I really struggle to believe that the Mojo is "selling like hot cakes".

I have no interest in the Hugo2, for various reasons.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Hooster said:


> I am not asking for anything, just making a suggestion. The reason for this is that I admire Rob Watts and I think he could design a DAC which is superior to the DAC in the current Mojo. I would like such a device to be made, and who knows, I might be interested in it.
> 
> You have a point about the 4.4mm. It is very nice to have though.
> 
> And, jarnopp. A new Mojo should not have any need for a tack on like the Poly. That functionality should be built into it.



Understood. But I think Chord would be terrible at things like screens, etc. I mean look at the Poly, 2Go, etc. I understood they have to outsource for such things since it's not their area of expertise.

As for the balanced. A thought - I wonder if we, as a community, are not losing out as a result of this trend -- in this price range I mean. Basically the balanced option is being misunderstood as always better to the extent that manufacturers increasingly think of it as necessary to ensure the success of a product. But to do so, they use cheaper grade components since they have to build the path for each channel separately. So we are left with more power (and we already have plenty), but lower quality. 

Do I have this wrong? I just cringe when I see a review and it ends with - "nice product, wish it had balanced out". Well, no... it wouldn't be the same product, would it now? It would either be 40% or so cheaper build and worse quality sound or 40% more expensive and same quality sound.


----------



## bikutoru (Jun 21, 2021)

Hooster said:


> At the end of the day it is the market that decides, but I really struggle to believe that the Mojo is "selling like hot cakes".


It probably not "selling like hot cakes", but not for the reasons that it is no longer a great device!
If I had to take a guess, it is because the market is flooded with lots of players and other DACs that sound ok or even better than ok, have USB-C, screens, wi-fi......
None can do what Mojo does to my lizard brain, make me get in touch with music on some other level, make me emotionally involved, make me discover that I had never new was there. The real improvements are not easy to do every year, or even every 5 years, good things take time, but it is not what it seems when you look at a portable player market. FiiO has to compete with others companies like them and release one or even two players every year and convince lots of us that we should upgrade and hear improvements every few month.
We can list things, each one of us would like a "new Mojo" to do, but since it is the Chord who is bringing it to the market, and we can either appreciate and enjoy, or keep telling them what they should do at best or complain at worst.
I for one, still enjoy my Mojo, after 4-5 years with it. I have never had RF problems, my original battery is still ok. It can even drive my Abyss Diana with ease. It made me realize how music should be reproduced, how I can appreciate genres I had not cared for previously, etc., etc. It does lots of things right.
It doesn't do all of the things I want, but that is impossible and I know it.


----------



## Signal2Noise

I often wonder about the design decision of including 2 3.5mm SE outputs on the Mojo. Why not a just one 3.5mm? Or better yet the 3.5mm & a 2.5 balanced?

Nonetheless I always use the right side output since it’s furthest from the power button. Does it make a difference? None that I can perceive.


----------



## Kentajalli

Signal2Noise said:


> I often wonder about the design decision of including 2 3.5mm SE outputs on the Mojo. Why not a just one 3.5mm? Or better yet the 3.5mm & a 2.5 balanced?
> 
> Nonetheless I always use the right side output since it’s furthest from the power button. Does it make a difference? None that I can perceive.


Me too, I think they had room for two , so they fitted two.
As for balanced out, Mojo is single ended by design, so it can not have balanced out, unless it cheats and create an artificial one.
Frankly I think one output, only a USB input (with some passive filtering) would suffice for a Mobile device.


----------



## vlach (Jun 21, 2021)

Signal2Noise said:


> I often wonder about the design decision of including 2 3.5mm SE outputs on the Mojo. Why not a just one 3.5mm? Or better yet the 3.5mm & a 2.5 balanced?
> 
> Nonetheless I always use the right side output since it’s furthest from the power button. Does it make a difference? None that I can perceive.


Having two 3.5mm outputs comes in handy when using the Mojo in a stationary desktop application; you can feed two different amps or feed one amp and still have an output available for headphones. I don't mind having that level of flexibility at all.


----------



## Hooster

I just checked the price of a Poly, $649! It sure must have some magic sauce built in to justify that price.


----------



## jarnopp

Hooster said:


> I just checked the price of a Poly, $649! It sure must have some magic sauce built in to justify that price.


Which portable streamers with Roon endpoint function are you comparing it to?


----------



## Hooster

I am not criticizing it, I am just saying that it must be something really special to justify the price. For all I know it really is special and the price is fully justified.


----------



## Kentajalli

vlach said:


> Having two 2.5mm outputs comes in handy when using the Mojo in a stationary desktop application; you can feed two different amps or feed one amp and still have an output available for headphones. I don't mind having that level of flexibility at all.


Hence, I carefully gave "Mobile device" in my comment,  a capital M.


----------



## jarnopp

Hooster said:


> I am not criticizing it, I am just saying that it must be something really special to justify the price. For all I know it really is special and the price is fully justified.


I think you’ll find there is not much else in its category, except 2Go, so that would qualify as special. As to whether it’s worth it is up to the purchaser.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Hooster said:


> I am not criticizing it, I am just saying that it must be something really special to justify the price. For all I know it really is special and the price is fully justified.


It (finally) works very well for it's intended purpose.

I use the poly/mojo almost daily as my bedside setup. My AK240 sits in a drawer and my Opus #2 I gave to a friend because it too sat in a drawer. I have a 512GB microSD of my library for mobile use without internet. 

Once I went Roon, I never looked back.


----------



## Kentajalli

Daniel Johnston said:


> Once I went Roon, I never looked back.


Mmmm?
I hear you all, but Roon is lost at me.
I mean whatever I use to control Roon (phone, tablet whatever) can easily act as player itself, so I never felt the need for a Roon.
Besides, memory cards are so cheap, I could carry my music with me, as you do with your 512GB card.
I mean we can not avoid the headphone cable, a USB cable is not gonna rock the boat that much (provided the USB cable is comparable in size to the headphone/earphone cable).
Also, I feel cheated if I am forced to pay a monthly subscription just to use the same software, month after month.
But hey, you guys like it, it works for you.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Kentajalli said:


> Mmmm?
> I hear you all, but Roon is lost at me.
> I mean whatever I use to control Roon (phone, tablet whatever) can easily act as player itself, so I never felt the need for a Roon.
> Besides, memory cards are so cheap, I could carry my music with me, as you do with your 512GB card.
> ...



If you use streaming services and local files then Roon is a no-brainer. If you're all local files then it doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Kentajalli

dontfeedphils said:


> If you use streaming services and local files then Roon is a no-brainer. If you're all local files then it doesn't make a lot of sense.


Thank you.
I thought there must be something to Room I was missing.
what about jRiver? could that do the same job.
you are right, I do not subscribe to any streaming services (Yet!).


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Kentajalli said:


> Mmmm?
> I hear you all, but Roon is lost at me.
> I mean whatever I use to control Roon (phone, tablet whatever) can easily act as player itself, so I never felt the need for a Roon.
> Besides, memory cards are so cheap, I could carry my music with me, as you do with your 512GB card.
> ...


I bought the lifetime subscription several years ago when it was "relatively" cheap.

Without the Qobuz/streaming integration, it's still an easier interface for my local files than any DAP/phone app I've owned. I use the radio feature frequently. It's like pandora with your own local music files. Add the streaming portion, and you have the perfect way to consume your own library and discover new music. Pretty cool. 

However, I don't commute far. I listen to music at the destination I'm headed (Home, office, etc...) With VPN, I can log into my NAS based Roon server and still use Roon.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Daniel Johnston said:


> I listen to music at the destination I'm headed (Home, office, etc...) With VPN, I can log into my NAS based Roon server and still use Roon.



I do the same at the office. A bridged VPN server running on the home router and I'm good to go.


----------



## jarnopp

dontfeedphils said:


> I do the same at the office. A bridged VPN server running on the home router and I'm good to go.


Do you guys have or can point me to some instructions for setting up a VPN to do this?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

jarnopp said:


> Do you guys have or can point me to some instructions for setting up a VPN to do this?


 I use OpenVPN. My NAS supports the host. I have a port forward to my NAS. It’s free and has multiple host options.

My router (Google mesh) doesn’t support VPN natively.

As for specifics for Roon, once you establish the VPN, Roon recognizes the server. My issue is bandwidth. I can’t reliably stream over 16/44.

There is a good thread over at the Roon forums. It’s not officially supported.


----------



## jarnopp

Daniel Johnston said:


> I use OpenVPN. My NAS supports the host. I have a port forward to my NAS. It’s free and has multiple host options.
> 
> My router (Google mesh) doesn’t support VPN natively.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I’ll take a look. I suppose if 2/3 of my library is streaming, I might be better off using the Tidal app, rather than Roon?


----------



## Daniel Johnston

jarnopp said:


> Thanks, I’ll take a look. I suppose if 2/3 of my library is streaming, I might be better off using the Tidal app, rather than Roon?



I still think Roon is a better front end. The search flexibility is so much better. The Focus feature is pretty cool to hone down your listening choices.  If you don't those features or the Roon radio at all, then I can see how using the Tidal app would be better. I can't VPN stream HiRes even though I have more than enough bandwidth. I have everything resampled 16/44. I'm not critically listening when I'm away from home, nor do I think my ears can hear a huge difference between CD and HiRes qualities.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jun 24, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> It seems you are serious.
> I shall try to come up with some answers, I will test it as far as I can and report back.


dakanao said: 
 Yeah if it isn’t the ohm, it’s something else. I just know it’s there, subtle but for me enough to always choose the right port. A/B’ed many times on tracks I’ve heard hundreds of times with different headphones, I can pick it out.    
*
OK, I promised to report back, here it is:*
- the two plugs are wired in parallel, meaning they both get their signal from the same devices. I left the possibility open that they might have separate output devices, but they don't.
- to my surprise, there was a slight impedance mismatch of about 0.1/0.2R between some joints (difficult to measure), it wasn't a left/right thing at all, it was probably a half dry solder joint. a tiny cleanup and a spot of silver rich solder cured it (I resolder them). once I finished, I couldn't measure any discrepancy.
- There is also a relay there that senses a jack being plugged in, I resolder that too.
Frankly, before all of that, I could not hear any differences between right and left plugs. I have Sennheiser IE 400 Pros with a low impedance (almost pure resistance) of about 15R. discrepancies in the output jack/socket resistances have more of an effect on lower impedance headphones which mine is.
To put it simply, I could not find any electrical or audible differences between sockets (nor did I expect any).
Mojo is well made, I doubt CHORD or Mr. Watts would have left such an issue unattended.


----------



## Kentajalli

Daniel Johnston said:


> I still think Roon is a better front end. The search flexibility is so much better. The Focus feature is pretty cool to hone down your listening choices.  If you don't those features or the Roon radio at all, then I can see how using the Tidal app would be better. I can't VPN stream HiRes even though I have more than enough bandwidth. I have everything resampled 16/44. I'm not critically listening when I'm away from home, nor do I think my ears can hear a huge difference between CD and HiRes qualities.


A VPN over standard internet connection has high latency. 
Perhaps you could set your player software to use a large buffer for all music.
It could resolve your issue.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Kentajalli said:


> A VPN over standard internet connection has high latency.
> Perhaps you could set your player software to use a large buffer for all music.
> It could resolve your issue.


IIRC Roon can’t do this, but I’ll re-investigate. Thanks.


----------



## Billyak

I love roon and have a lifetime membership but having music on the go is too important these days.


----------



## Mython2

rocketron said:


> The Fiio L19 was a great cable from a iPhone.
> However Apple stopped it working some time ago with an update



Sorry to hear that.

If I could, I'd update the FAQ on the first page of this thread, to reflect compatibility changes such as those you mention, but unfortunately, I no longer have access.


----------



## Hooster

Mython2 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> If I could, I'd update the FAQ on the first page of this thread, to reflect compatibility changes such as those you mention, but unfortunately, I no longer have access.



What happened to your account?


----------



## swesko

Can someone post a link to what I need to hook my iPhone 12 Pro to my 3 years old unused mojo?


----------



## Mython2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hooster said:


> What happened to your account?



Having spent a few months away (which has now become a couple of years or more), I realised I'd forgotten my password, and good luck to anyone who tries to get an answer from site admin - it's like the Mary Celeste. I no longer have the e-mail account associated with the original Head-Fi account, so without a humanbeing admin to communicate with, it's impossible to reset the password. Not the end of the world (I'm not particularly 'into' head-fi audio gear at this point in my life), but it is absurd that a site with as much traffic as Head-Fi has such appalling site support (I'm not referring to everyday forum admins, I'm referring to the deeper level of *site *admin, passwords, etc.)

Anyway, it's nice to see the thread and the product still very much alive & kicking, and a few familiar members still contributing. I hope you are all well - both those of you who are familiar, and those who have joined during my absence.

All the best.


----------



## GreenBow

swesko said:


> Can someone post a link to what I need to hook my iPhone 12 Pro to my 3 years old unused mojo?



☆★►FAQ in 3rd post!◄★☆


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 26, 2021)

With Mojo I would honestly be happy with the following.

Original Mojo was said to have 38,000 taps at half speed. ... Mojo 2 would be good with just a small bump up to 60,000 at half speed, and more battery life 10+ hours. Update so it does  not cut off first half second of music; instead waits for hardware sync before playing. A slightly more neutral signature, like the Hugo 2. .... It would still be the best portable DAC out there besides the Hugo 2 which is only really transportable.

That would do for me. However it would be very cool to see a Mojo based DAP, even based on the previous Mojo. (Without wifi and other non-physical connections, to avoid another Poly situation.) Nothing wrong with how original Mojo sounds at all.


----------



## Hooster

GreenBow said:


> With Mojo I would honestly be happy with the following.
> 
> That would do for me. However it would be very cool to see a Mojo based DAP, even based on the previous Mojo. (Without wifi and other non-physical connections, to avoid another Poly situation.) Nothing wrong with how original Mojo sounds at all.



Sorry if im not up to speed, but would wifi not be a basic and necessary feature for a Mojo based DAP? "To avoid another Poly situation"? Not sure what you are talking about here, the Poly has recently been discussed and it seems like forum members are very happy with it and believe it is well worth the money Chord is charging for it, more than a Mojo. What is this situation that you speak of and why would it prevent a Mojo based DAP from having wifi? 

I have had a Mojo and in my humble opinion while there is nothing wrong with the way it sounds it could sound a whole lot better, given current advances in technology. The Mojo is ancient in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Hooster said:


> Sorry if im not up to speed, but would wifi not be a basic and necessary feature for a Mojo based DAP? "To avoid another Poly situation"? Not sure what you are talking about here, the Poly has recently been discussed and it seems like forum members are very happy with it and believe it is well worth the money Chord is charging for it, more than a Mojo. What is this situation that you speak of and why would it prevent a Mojo based DAP from having wifi?
> 
> I have had a Mojo and in my humble opinion while there is nothing wrong with the way it sounds it could sound a whole lot better, given current advances in technology. The Mojo is ancient in the grand scheme of things.



But again, to be clear, you believe "it's ancient" and has been "left in the dust" because it's not a DAP with a screen and running Android. Correct?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

GreenBow said:


> With Mojo I would honestly be happy with the following.
> 
> Original Mojo was said to have 38,000 taps at half speed. ... Mojo 2 would be good with just a small bump up to 60,000 at half speed, and more battery life 10+ hours. Update so it does  not cut off first half second of music; instead waits for hardware sync before playing. A slightly more neutral signature, like the Hugo 2. .... It would still be the best portable DAC out there besides the Hugo 2 which is only really transportable.
> 
> That would do for me. However it would be very cool to see a Mojo based DAP, even based on the previous Mojo. (Without wifi and other non-physical connections, to avoid another Poly situation.) Nothing wrong with how original Mojo sounds at all.


An interesting idea. A Chord DAP that will work similar to Sony Walkman or iBasso DX120. It would solve a few minor problems I have with the Mojo like

1. No more stacking devices. Just connect headphones and start playing
2. No more worrying about finding the right cable or micro usb port durability (mine sometimes disconnects when some pressure is applied from the sides)
3. On rare occasions there's noise when using USB input (EMI? RFI?)
3. Since a DAP does not have to be as small as Mojo. An increase in size, which will add some room inside for bigger battery or more components for better performance...
4. Maybe even include the Poly functionality inside the DAP


----------



## Kentajalli (Jun 26, 2021)

It would be easy to make any future Mojo version to have DAP facility.
I personally just add a micro-SD card reader and Bluetooth .
The BT can act traditionaly and allow wireless playback from a phone,
it could also be used to simply control the onboard DAP. like a remote control!
so Mojo will play from onboard memory card, while the phone is used to remote control the functions.
I certainly hope Mojo remain a mobile device, rather than other bits and bats added to it (thus making it bulkier and more expensive ) , for possible desktop use.
Using the phone, eliminates the need for Mojo to have a screen, also the phone (or tablet)can connect to online streaming services.
Am I part describing a Poly?
Are we basically saying , give us a poly , built-in, for free? I wonder . . .


----------



## Mython2

Johnfg465vd said:


> An interesting idea. A Chord DAP that will work similar to Sony Walkman or iBasso DX120. It would solve a few minor problems I have with the Mojo like
> 
> 1. No more stacking devices. Just connect headphones and start playing
> 2. No more worrying about finding the right cable or micro usb port durability (mine sometimes disconnects when some pressure is applied from the sides)
> ...



I see the thread hasn't changed since 2-3 years ago!


----------



## captblaze

Mython2 said:


> I see the thread hasn't changed since 2-3 years ago!


Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose 

I give full credit to Neil Peart for the amount of French I can fake my way through


----------



## damdl

Johnfg465vd said:


> An interesting idea. A Chord DAP that will work similar to Sony Walkman or iBasso DX120. It would solve a few minor problems I have with the Mojo like
> 
> 1. No more stacking devices. Just connect headphones and start playing
> 2. No more worrying about finding the right cable or micro usb port durability (mine sometimes disconnects when some pressure is applied from the sides)
> ...


Or just get a DAP? I can already see all the outrage if this product were real, it would not be possible to stick to the current price for mojo alone, I'd say that it would be around $1,400 USD, Everybody would nag around and some would even say things like "Man I just want an upgraded Mojo, not a DAP" "The Mojo was already big now it's bigger?! It doesn't fit my pocket!" and on and on... haha


----------



## Johnfg465vd

damdl said:


> Or just get a DAP? I can already see all the outrage if this product were real, it would not be possible to stick to the current price for mojo alone, I'd say that it would be around $1,400 USD, Everybody would nag around and some would even say things like "Man I just want an upgraded Mojo, not a DAP" "The Mojo was already big now it's bigger?! It doesn't fit my pocket!" and on and on... haha


Some other DAP will not have the same sound quality/signature as Mojo. I agree that Mojo has a good price to performance ratio, I'm not saying the Mojo 2 should turn into a DAP, It could be a separate Chord device for those who'd like an All-In-One type of device with better wireless connectivity, controls... or even display AIO package. A replacement for Hugo line maybe? or a separate device.


----------



## Kentajalli

Johnfg465vd said:


> I'm not saying the Mojo 2 should turn into a DAP, It could be a separate Chord device for those who'd like an All-In-One type of device with better wireless connectivity, controls...


have you seen this:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-05bl-pro-with-chord-mojo.24752/


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Kentajalli said:


> have you seen this:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-05bl-pro-with-chord-mojo.24752/


Yup, My previous portable setup was xDuoo XD-05 (with 05BL Pro & V5i Opamp) and iFi xCAN. The biggest reason I don't like 05BL Pro is it's range in LDAC mode. The connection starts dropping easily even at close range, if I keep the 05BL Pro in one pocket and my phone in the other it starts to stutter sometimes. The other reason I don't like the combo is it degrades the sound of Mojo by a lot (atleast for my tastes).

I considered getting Poly or X10T II but for me Poly is way too costly for what it does (haven't used or heard the combo, maybe  I'll feel different after using the combo). The X10T II is an interesting device, it's in my "need to try" list.

Currently I'm thinking of getting the Qudelix 5K or some other device for portable on-the-go use and switching Mojo for at home use.


----------



## Kentajalli

Johnfg465vd said:


> Yup, My previous portable setup was xDuoo XD-05 (with 05BL Pro & V5i Opamp) and iFi xCAN. The biggest reason I don't like 05BL Pro is it's range in LDAC mode. The connection starts dropping easily even at close range, if I keep the 05BL Pro in one pocket and my phone in the other it starts to stutter sometimes. The other reason I don't like the combo is it degrades the sound of Mojo by a lot (atleast for my tastes).
> 
> I considered getting Poly or X10T II but for me Poly is way too costly for what it does (haven't used or heard the combo, maybe  I'll feel different after using the combo). The X10T II is an interesting device, it's in my "need to try" list.
> 
> Currently I'm thinking of getting the Qudelix 5K or some other device for portable on-the-go use and switching Mojo for at home use.


Fair comments.
But to be fair, LDAC is problematic by design - you think 05BL is bad? try other brands.
Also BT (any BT any brand) is compressed, even at its best it degrades the sound - what you get in return, is convenience.
Now WIFI! now we are talking. if WIFI RF noise is kept at bay, it should sound even better than direct USB (less noise) SPDIFF (Asynchronous) even TOSLINK (wider bitrate, Asynchronous).
I wonder why no-one has made an add on, to turn any USB DAC into a WIFI DAC.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Kentajalli said:


> Fair comments.
> But to be fair, LDAC is problematic by design - you think 05BL is bad? try other brands.
> Also BT (any BT any brand) is compressed, even at its best it degrades the sound - what you get in return, is convenience.
> Now WIFI! now we are talking. if WIFI RF noise is kept at bay, it should sound even better than direct USB (less noise) SPDIFF (Asynchronous) even TOSLINK (wider bitrate, Asynchronous).
> I wonder why no-one has made an add on, to turn any USB DAC into a WIFI DAC.


The convenience is why I'm thinking of getting the Qudelix 5K, it may not sound as good but in return I get lots of customization, playback controls on the device and ParaEQ. It does not cost much, so if I don't like the sound at least it won't be a huge loss. Still keeping the Mojo, just won't be taking it out of the house as much. 

Yes, a Wifi connection would be nice. Personally haven't had issues with USB with my system (sometimes I do with my Phone), but feel like Optical could benefit from a better cable (not ideal for price to performance). Hopefully there will be some advancements in the future or some company will release a better wireless option for connectivity.


----------



## Mightygrey

Johnfg465vd said:


> Some other DAP will not have the same sound quality/signature as Mojo. I agree that Mojo has a good price to performance ratio, I'm not saying the Mojo 2 should turn into a DAP, It could be a separate Chord device for those who'd like an All-In-One type of device with better wireless connectivity, controls... or even display AIO package. A replacement for Hugo line maybe? or a separate device.


I hope Chord sticks to hardware only when updating the Mojo (after experiencing the Poly as a day #1 owner). Unless, there's an absolutely bullet-proof testing process and terrific app/software support.


----------



## Amberlamps

damdl said:


> I do love my mojo and it's definitely not piling dust (I'm using it as I'm writing this) but I believe that chord should refresh the unit... it is a bang for your buck in audio quality though it lacks in some areas that would be good to see an upgrade.
> 
> To say some, the USB picks a lot of noise from time to time, the unit runs really hot, the battery should definitely be upgraded in some way and those are just the issues that I've found. Chord has produced a timeless piece in terms of performance but the reliebility... Well, that's another story. Still, and this might come controversial, price vs performance there is not a lot to complain about.


Aye, mojo runs hot, especially when playing/charging at the same time, some say not to play and charge, but the manual says its ok. Also, the battery and some sticky foam works as a heatsink, if opening her up, never get rid of that black foam as it will be needed if you ever upgrade to a new battery.

Both mojo n poly are my daily sidearm, its still out shooting newer wannabe’s.


----------



## Kentajalli

Amberlamps said:


> Aye, mojo runs hot, especially when playing/charging at the same time, some say not to play and charge, but the manual says its ok. Also, the battery and some sticky foam works as a heatsink, if opening her up, never get rid of that black foam as it will be needed if you ever upgrade to a new battery.


You may find this amuzing (if nothing else).
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-16132049


----------



## Amberlamps

Kentajalli said:


> You may find this amuzing (if nothing else).
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-16132049



Cool read, when i was replacing my battery, I was following Chord Instruction about keeping the black foam/rubbery type of material.

However, I do have plenty thermal sheets and some thin copper plates, also a few M2 ssd heatsinks which have thermal pads on the bottom of them, maybe they will fit in mojo and do the job ? As my mojo has cut out a few times when playing and charging, but only when its in mojo / poly premium case, when I take them out of the case, both poly and mojo can charge and play with no problems but it will shorten its lifespan, but it’s only £300 quid for another mojo so its not a major loss.


----------



## Kentajalli

Amberlamps said:


> ......, but it’s only £300 quid for another mojo so its not a major loss.


It's nice to have money!
(So I've heard)


----------



## Amberlamps

Kentajalli said:


> It's nice to have money!
> (So I've heard)



I’m a poor man in a rich man’s world, sadly


----------



## miketlse

Amberlamps said:


> I’m a poor man in a rich man’s world, sadly


But rich in spirit/enthusiasm.


----------



## Kentajalli

Amberlamps said:


> I’m a poor man in a rich man’s world, sadly


_If I were a rich man,
Ya ha deedle deedle, bubba bubba deedle deedle dum....._
A poor man, to whom £300 is nothing.
That's my mortgage!


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> _If I were a rich man,
> Ya ha deedle deedle, bubba bubba deedle deedle dum....._
> A poor man, to whom £300 is nothing.
> That's my mortgage!



I think he said it's not "a major loss". Different than it being "nothing".

It also has to do with priorities and what else we spend our money on. My next door neighbor might think spending 5k on audio gear is insane, but he takes four-five vacations a year (let's say Greece, Canary Islands, Switzerland, Italy) and I manage one or two. And my neighbor across the street has two cars, his cheaper one being twice as expensive as my only one.

So you see...

Someone else (particularly in the UK) might say you are rich because you have a mortgage at all.


----------



## Kentajalli

CaptainFantastic said:


> So you see...
> 
> Someone else (particularly in the UK) might say you are rich because you have a mortgage at all.


Good one!


----------



## Hooster

Most of us are poor, sadly. I can't afford to pay for my retirement, children's education and health care out of the funds I currently posses. I am therefore not financially independent and I think most of us are in the same boat.


----------



## Hooster

CaptainFantastic said:


> Someone else (particularly in the UK) might say you are rich because you have a mortgage at all.


 
You are rich if you have no mortgage and can afford to support yourself comfortably for 30 years or so in your retirement.


----------



## Kentajalli

Hooster said:


> Most of us are poor, sadly. I can't afford to pay for my retirement, children's education and health care out of the funds I currently posses. I am therefore not financially independent and I think most of us are in the same boat.


Ever considered lottery?
I do all the time.
Government pension in UK is about £9000 a year.
I couldn't even marry my girls to rich guys, so another dead-end.
Lets listen to some music, great escapism !


----------



## Hooster

Kentajalli said:


> Ever considered lottery?



No, but I sometimes make intelligent bets. Much more fun and much more likely to succeed.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> Ever considered lottery?
> I do all the time.



So that's where that £300 went.


----------



## Kentajalli

CaptainFantastic said:


> So that's where that £300 went.


another good one!
But no, I have my Mojo, my tube monoblocks , a holiday a year and so forth. but £300 is still 300 quids, and it is a loss if gone.
BTW, the more the "intelligent bets" the smaller the winnings.
And "that" was where I went wrong.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Hi mojo owners,

Are there any differences in sq using optical/usb input ?
I have desktop rig with chord qutest which is way better sounding via optical than usb one, I think chord dac are probe to jitter via usb.

Are there any other portable dac/amp in similar price point which are worth to consider ?


----------



## Johnfg465vd

hakunamakaka said:


> Hi mojo owners,
> 
> Are there any differences in sq using optical/usb input ?
> I have desktop rig with chord qutest which is way better sounding via optical than usb one, I think chord dac are probe to jitter via usb.
> ...


I've noticed a difference between USB & Optical input with the Mojo too though not a big one.

If you are looking for a similar sound signature as Mojo (slightly warm/clean) I don't think there is a good portable DAC/AMP at a similar or lower price than Mojo.

some alternatives at similar price are:
Fiio Q5s TC & xDuoo XD-05 BAL for neutral and clean sound
iBasso DX160 (2020) for warmish neutral sound

slightly higher price:
iFi micro iDSD Signature (better than Mojo IMO) for smooth neutralish sound. pairs well with hifimans
Cayin N3Pro for warm or neutral sound.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Johnfg465vd said:


> I've noticed a difference between USB & Optical input with the Mojo too though not a big one.
> 
> If you are looking for a similar sound signature as Mojo (slightly warm/clean) I don't think there is a good portable DAC/AMP at a similar or lower price than Mojo.
> 
> ...



Is it worthy upgrade to ifi micro idsd ? If it is more down to the preference of sound signature Mojo looks more attractive as a portable solution


----------



## Kentajalli

hakunamakaka said:


> ......  better sounding via optical than usb one, I think chord dac are probe to jitter via usb.


To my knowledge, Chord DACs are virtually jitter free.
Mojo, does not have isolation on its USB input and therefore prone to RFI.
But not other Chord DACs.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

hakunamakaka said:


> Is it worthy upgrade to ifi micro idsd ? If it is more down to the preference of sound signature Mojo looks more attractive as a portable solution


for me it was/is a worthy upgrade. With headphones like HiFiMan Sundara and Ananda there is no competition iDSD wins hands down, probably because of a more powerful Amp. with Meze 99 Classic & HD 560S they pair well with both but personally I like iDSD sound better cause it has a larger wider soundstage and does not sound rolled offish in the higher frequency, Also Volume Knob. with IEM's power was not an issue and the deciding factore was synergy but features like xBass (great for open backs) , 3D+ (great for movies & gaming) , IE Match & Filters made iDSD sound good with almost every Headphone or IEM I own.

If you can try out iFi Zen DAC or iFi Hip-DAC, you'll get a pretty good idea of how the signature sounds. It has a similarish sound signature but with better technicalities and sound.

*Mojo has a Warm, Intimate and hiss free sound and is easier to carry but lacks some energy in the treble region for me. Can be carried around in the pocket without too much trouble and if you want to throw some more cash and don't mind slightly unrefined usability, adding poly can make it a great portable setup.

*Signature is also a bit warm (not as much as Mojo) and smooth, with wide soundstage and with similar imaging and detail retrieval as mojo but pairs better with a wider range of gear. not the most portable though. great for desk use at an office or walking around at home. have not tried it yet but plan to stack Topping BC3 with signature and see if I can make it a more convenient setup.


----------



## damdl

hakunamakaka said:


> Hi mojo owners,
> 
> Are there any differences in sq using optical/usb input ?
> I have desktop rig with chord qutest which is way better sounding via optical than usb one, I think chord dac are probe to jitter via usb.
> ...


I thought that the preferred medium was USB (USB or BNC for Qutest) I find that USB sounds way fuller than optical though the RFI is there depending on the surroundings, no jitter whatsoever.

An easy fix in case you have RFI is to use ferrite chokes, it has done wonders for me and they are cheap as dirt.


----------



## hakunamakaka

damdl said:


> I thought that the preferred medium was USB (USB or BNC for Qutest) I find that USB sounds way fuller than optical though the RFI is there depending on the surroundings, no jitter whatsoever.
> 
> An easy fix in case you have RFI is to use ferrite chokes, it has done wonders for me and they are cheap as dirt.



I can tell from my experience that qutest is a different dac via optical and I’m the person who struggles to spot minor differences.

It is that obvious. Sound is fuller/ better layered, well extended while keeping this liquid/smoothnes up top.

via usb while qutest retains all the details, but on highs it gets a bit harsh and signature as a whole is thinner. I use my laptop to stream music and Denafrips Iris to convert USB to Optical signal and then signal is passed to the qutest. Might be that IRIS does some magic to here


This artificial cleanliness is not my cup of tea that’s why I didn’t like any of ESS sabre chip based dac/amps, tried many fiio portable products and sabre glare kills my ears with neutral and technical headphones like utopias, had topping E30/L30 stack as my starting desktop equipment and found it sounding flat/boring. As being neutral combo it didn’t even retain same amount of detail as qutest/luxman amp.

Mojo seems like a safe bet when I’m travellint, but as always I’m interested in best bang for the buck for my taste


----------



## Johnfg465vd

hakunamakaka said:


> I can tell from my experience that qutest is a different dac via optical and I’m the person who struggles to spot minor differences.
> 
> It is that obvious. Sound is fuller/ better layered, well extended while keeping this liquid/smoothnes up top.
> 
> ...


Give Hip-DAC a chance if you do not like Mojo sound from USB. No ESS glare like LG G7,G8x. No flat but full sounding akm dac like topping e30, xd-05. very value for money.


----------



## Kentajalli

damdl said:


> An easy fix in case you have RFI is to use ferrite chokes, it has done wonders for me and they are cheap as dirt.


Just as a matter of interest:
I am sort of obsessed to build myself the thinnest, most flexible USB lead for my Mojo - I have built a few.
So today, I used the cable from an earphone from the Dollar-shop to solder myself a new cable, because this cable was ultra thin, rubbery and tangle free.
I have ferrite cores in the shape of small cylinders.
Since the cable was so thin, I managed to loop the cable through the cylinder with one loop.
I was shocked that neither my phone nor the computer detected the Mojo! and it wasn't the wiring.
So on a hunch, I separated the 5V supply line from the data line, and only looped the 5V line through the ferrite, the data line just went through the cylinder without any loop.
It started to work!
mind you, later on I discovered my phone was on 16X over-sampling (I was testing the night before) so it was outputting 705kHz data - did it have anything to do with it, I wonder!


----------



## surfgeorge

hakunamakaka said:


> I can tell from my experience that qutest is a different dac via optical and I’m the person who struggles to spot minor differences.
> 
> It is that obvious. Sound is fuller/ better layered, well extended while keeping this liquid/smoothnes up top.
> 
> ...



I have the Hugo 2 and the Mojo, and I have similar experiences with Toslink VS USB inputs.
The Toslink optical from an older MacBook Pro (2014 model) is the most fluid and smooth on both the Hugo 2 and the Mojo.
I was not entirely sure at first what I preferred, as the USB input does sound a bit brighter and "sparklier", you could even interpret it as more detailed but it's maybe more of a glare than actual detail. To be honest, I can live with either, but I still think the optical input is excatly as you described above, the best option.

The good thing with the Mojo is that the COAX input is in between the USB and the optical inputs, sonically.
And the HiBy USB-C to Coax cable is a really well made, very robust connection between the Mojo and the USB-C player of your choice.

The Mojo sounds different compared to the H2 though. 
IMO the H2 has really good note definition from the lowest sub-bass to treble, with texture, clearly defined attack and decay, and a deeper and better layered soundstage.
The Mojo has less definition in bass and treble, and less depth and layering. It's a more relaxed listen, where the H2 is a more demanding one.
But it has the fluid sound signature, free from grain and digital harshness, that natural timbre that makes you want to keep listening.

The way you describe your preferences it seems like you really enjoy that special Chord DAC capability and the Mojo delivers it.
Maybe just one thing to note - the Mojo 2 seems to be finally scheduled for launch this year. The current component supply situation seems to be creating delays, but if you can wait you might either get an improved Mojo 2 or a cheaper, used original Mojo.

Cheers! (listening to Hugo 2 with Sony IER-M9... Yeah baby!)


----------



## vlach

I think i read somewhere that Rob Watts prefers or suggests the optical connection for the Mojo.


----------



## hakunamakaka

surfgeorge said:


> I have the Hugo 2 and the Mojo, and I have similar experiences with Toslink VS USB inputs.
> The Toslink optical from an older MacBook Pro (2014 model) is the most fluid and smooth on both the Hugo 2 and the Mojo.
> I was not entirely sure at first what I preferred, as the USB input does sound a bit brighter and "sparklier", you could even interpret it as more detailed but it's maybe more of a glare than actual detail. To be honest, I can live with either, but I still think the optical input is excatly as you described above, the best option.
> 
> ...



Thanks for me timbre and smoothness is is very important. I simply get tired with this artificial glare.

I think hugo 2 dac should be in similar tier as qutest and I’m not expecting mojo to push that far, but if optical sounds smoother it is a way to go.

Can you let me know how do you switch your laptop usb output to optical ?

cheers


----------



## surfgeorge

hakunamakaka said:


> Can you let me know how do you switch your laptop usb output to optical ?
> 
> cheers


The older MacBooks have a native optical output integrated into the 3,5mm jack, so I don’t need any external HW. There is a discussion about such converters somewhere on the Forum but you’ll have to search for it.

Another source that works well for my stereo setup with 2Qute is a Raspberry Pi with Allo Digione HAT.


----------



## hakunamakaka

I was deciding between idsd black label and mojo. While idsd is more powerful, has bass boost/3d presentation with more sparkle up top I don’t need them for my use

Mojo is reported with more intimate stage and with better microdynimcs. That’s a big win for the music that I listen to, better timbre as well would be a bonus.

somehow I don’t really care much for soundstage in headphones if micro/macro dynamics are weak. Tried ananda/arya and while they sounded bigger they managed to be boring. Good for ambient chill, but I like when music grabs me by the balls 🙈

let’s see what mojo will bring to my portable rig. I will test usb/optical and report back once mojo will be delivered


----------



## Johnfg465vd

hakunamakaka said:


> I was deciding between idsd black label and mojo. While idsd is more powerful, has bass boost/3d presentation with more sparkle up top I don’t need them for my use
> 
> Mojo is reported with more intimate stage and with better microdynimcs. That’s a big win for the music that I listen to, better timbre as well would be a bonus.
> 
> ...


Got it 👍, guess we have different preferences for sound signature cause I mainly prefer a larger soundstage among other things. If you plan to pair the Mojo with IEM's, would love to hear if any of your IEM's pair well with Mojo (someone else can chime in too). I plan to get new IEM's, undecided what I want to get though. Also, congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Kentajalli

Johnfg465vd said:


> Got it 👍, guess we have different preferences for sound signature cause I mainly prefer a larger soundstage among other things. If you plan to pair the Mojo with IEM's, would love to hear if any of your IEM's pair well with Mojo (someone else can chime in too). I plan to get new IEM's, undecided what I want to get though. Also, congrats on your purchase.


I have tried a number of medium quality iem's with Mojo, all worked very well.
Currently use Sennheiser IE 400 pro.


----------



## CoCostanza

surfgeorge said:


> The Mojo sounds different compared to the H2 though.
> IMO the H2 has really good note definition from the lowest sub-bass to treble, with texture, clearly defined attack and decay, and a deeper and better layered soundstage.
> The Mojo has less definition in bass and treble, and less depth and layering. It's a more relaxed listen, where the H2 is a more demanding one.
> But it has the fluid sound signature, free from grain and digital harshness, that natural timbre that makes you want to keep listening.


Mojo is MAGIC!!
In my opinion, there is nothing in this world beats a Mojo, It has such a unique sound sig I just cant listen to anything else.
I sold my Hugo2 and went back to Mojo.
Hugo dont have a soul like a Mojo.

Rob Watts, you created some magic here. Wherever you are out there, god bless you


----------



## AustinGrayson

Hi guys, I need honest advice. I'm driving my Noble Katana by Onkyo DPX1A. I'm considering buying Chord Mojo and I'm on the fence after experiencing it for around 1 hour and Mojo's upper treble region didn't impress me much. 1 hour isn't long enough to evaluate a device though. Do you think Mojo + DPX1A or Mojo + Mac Pro (full potential) is better than DPX1A alone? Thanks guys.


----------



## alekc

AustinGrayson said:


> Hi guys, I need honest advice. I'm driving my Noble Katana by Onkyo DPX1A. I'm considering buying Chord Mojo and I'm on the fence after experiencing it for around 1 hour and Mojo's upper treble region didn't impress me much. 1 hour isn't long enough to evaluate a device though. Do you think Mojo + DPX1A or Mojo + Mac Pro (full potential) is better than DPX1A alone? Thanks guys.


@AustinGrayson if after 1 hour you are not in love with Mojo sound signature you will not love in the future either. I would say that it is either instant love or seek a different dac/amp combo.


----------



## AustinGrayson

alekc said:


> @AustinGrayson if after 1 hour you are not in love with Mojo sound signature you will not love in the future either. I would say that it is either instant love or seek a different dac/amp combo.


I've been fooled by the wow factor many times, the instant loves aren't always the ones that last. Thou I wasn't impressed by Mojo's treble, its low-mid decay really gave soul to my Katana. Guitars had more weight and emotions.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

AustinGrayson said:


> I've been fooled by the wow factor many times, the instant loves aren't always the ones that last. Thou I wasn't impressed by Mojo's treble, its low-mid decay really gave soul to my Katana. Guitars had more weight and emotions.


Depending on who you ask or what headphones you pair with the Mojo, treble is an area some might find lacking. If you found the upper frequencies lacked energy in your 1 hour listening section, you are probably going to feel the same way with longer listening too.

Compared to other portable DAC/AMP's, Mojo has a unique sound signature. It does Mids like nothing else does in it's price bracket. Lows too have good body, decay and decent texture. Treble is very inoffensive, but does lack energy. It almost feels like it rolls off somewhere in the upper region. The soundstage too is a bit lacking (could be a pro or con to you), it's more on the intimate side where everything (vocals, instruments...) sounds upfront in a non offensive way with good air in between. There is no hiss or graininess to the sound, so great for IEM's.

A few more things you should be aware of 
1. Battery life and charge speed could be better. I get ~6 Hours usage
2. Mojo is slightly susceptible to RFI/EMI via USB Input

If you are still undecided, you could do what I did. Get another portable DAC/AMP  to compliment Mojo. I came to realize a while back that there is no one perfect component but the sum of all the components in the audio chain that makes or breaks the sound.


----------



## vlach

AustinGrayson said:


> Hi guys, I need honest advice. I'm driving my Noble Katana by Onkyo DPX1A. I'm considering buying Chord Mojo and I'm on the fence after experiencing it for around 1 hour and Mojo's upper treble region didn't impress me much. 1 hour isn't long enough to evaluate a device though. Do you think Mojo + DPX1A or Mojo + Mac Pro (full potential) is better than DPX1A alone? Thanks guys.


Sometimes the simple act of yawning clears and equalizes our hearing and restores our sensitivity to high frequencies. Try again.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Jul 16, 2021)

AustinGrayson said:


> Hi guys, I need honest advice. I'm driving my Noble Katana by Onkyo DPX1A. I'm considering buying Chord Mojo and I'm on the fence after experiencing it for around 1 hour and Mojo's upper treble region didn't impress me much.


My advice is you try it with the headphones that you will be using the most. Katana, will you be listening to these most of the time ? If yes and you do not like the sound with them, you will probably not enjoy it. If plan on using other headphones most of time, then try Mojo with them and see how it is.

Low impedance and sensitive headphones (or iems) needs you to find the exact volume position for them to sound good, this from my experience. So play with the volume more, try louder, see how it is, try lower position see how it is. Mojo has a lot of possible volume positions.




AustinGrayson said:


> Do you think Mojo + DPX1A or Mojo + Mac Pro (full potential) is better than DPX1A alone?


Mojo does not use common DAC chips in it. Is overall legendary device and proven with the years. Plus the power output is much higher than this DAP. Which, more power usually sounds better to most people. Not always the case with iems however and so this is why i advice to take the headphones you plan to listen most of the time with and see how it is. Need the exact volume spot for them to be good. As for is it better than this DAP, i would say yes, the processing power in Mojo is more than these dual DAC chips in the Onkyo. However, there is no garantee that you will hear the improvement. Need very detailed headphones for this. I have never heard these iems, so no idea how detailed they are. For the treble, you can add some with EQ, but the clarity that you get can feel 'forced' and 'artificial'. So is all about the pairing with the particular headphones or iems that you will be listening the most in your case.

For full sized headphones and 32+ohms, i would say it will be 100% better than this DAP. 70-150mW is just like Sony walkman players, is just not great for overear headphones.

Combining them will be good, using Onkyo only to play the files and then use Mojo as DAC-Amp. Same for the MAC. Any situation where Mojo is used as DAC.

And again, if it does not pair well with your favorite headphones, you will not like it. I have not came across such pair of headphones, but the ones that i have are high impedance and not very sensitive. Have other amps however and from there i see having too much power or too less is affecting detailed headphones super much. Need to have that exact volume position.

There is another thing as well, you could buy it and listen 1-2 months and adapt to the sound that way. But up to you if you want to try it. I think it is worth it overall, as wrote above it is *legendary* device worth having.

Gives flexability as well, you can connect it to other amps and change the coloration of the sound that way.
Has 2 headphone outs, you can listen with other person same time as well.
Supports DSD.
Has support for wide range sample rates for PCM, is all good.
Can drive up to 300+ohms headphones. Good for future if you decide go for high impedance gear. You don't necessarily need amplifier for it like DAPs or other DAC-amps, phones, tablets out there.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jul 16, 2021)

Also always remember GIGO!
GIGO = Garbage in, Garbage out
Meaning playing badly compressed or badly recorded original material will sound Garbage , period.
Through Mojo or a $5 BT earphones.
Make sure, the music you play is not tampered with, lossy compressed , lossy streamed etc.
BTW Mojo has a measured 0.7 Ohm output impedance, so it can drive just about anything out there, certainly drives my 15 Ohm Sennheiser IEMs with ease (no hiss no nothing).


----------



## Julius Decimus

There was interview in some site with Mr. Watts where it is said the treble region of the Mojo is not bright for to pair better with wide range of headphones. I guess that is why many people say it is smooth or 'dark'. I however have not noticed this with my favorite headphones and others that are described as 'neutral' ones. Is completely fine the treble region.

Which makes me think that the headphones he (the guy from the previous page) tested with are not bright/neutral ones and with more warm and dark sound in general. 30-32ohms, this is good for iems. Is not low i mean. So it is how the drivers sound.

Whatever the case happy listening and good luck with the choice.


----------



## Johnfg465vd (Jul 16, 2021)

Came across this "Chord Company GroundARays was confused for a moment why Chord Electronics was selling this SnakeOil 😂


----------



## Scorpio1957

Johnfg465vd said:


> Came across this "Chord Company GroundARays was confused for a moment why Chord Electronics was selling this SnakeOil 😂


Hi mate,

it’s a different company, the Chord company you mentioned are in Wiltshire and make cables, some high end for two channel Hi Fi, it has no connection with Chord Electronics


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Scorpio1957 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> it’s a different company, the Chord company you mentioned are in Wiltshire and make cables, some high end for two channel Hi Fi, it has no connection with Chord Electronics


Yup, realized that pretty soon. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## AustinGrayson

I bought it. A used Mojo V2 for 220$, included an aftermarket Nordost Purple Flare IC USB type C - microUSB and several other IC cables with different connectors. I guess I have to give it a try to know if it's worth it or not.


----------



## jarnopp

AustinGrayson said:


> I bought it. A used Mojo V2 for 220$, included an aftermarket Nordost Purple Flare IC USB type C - microUSB and several other IC cables with different connectors. I guess I have to give it a try to know if it's worth it or not.


Try optical if you don’t need the higher sample rates. The USB cables will vary in the transmission of RFI and other electrical noise from the sources you use. Optical cannot because there is no electrical connection. Chord DACs are also highly immune to jitter already. Enjoy!


----------



## miketlse

AustinGrayson said:


> I bought it. A used Mojo V2 for 220$, included an aftermarket Nordost Purple Flare IC USB type C - microUSB and several other IC cables with different connectors. I guess I have to give it a try to know if it's worth it or not.


No harm in experimentation, but the nearest to the Mojo V2, was the decision during the early days of Mojo V1, to mount the usb ports on the lower side of the pcb, instead of the upper side of the pcb.
The current speculations/discussions about Mojo V2 relate to what the Mojo V2 could add  in terms of next/added functionality.
@AustinGrayson please be very clear about what the vendor is describing regarding Mojo V2. I would hate for you to pay upfront for what turned out to be seller BS.


----------



## Kentajalli

What's a V2?


----------



## miketlse

Kentajalli said:


> What's a V2?


I started posting on the Mojo thread in May 2016, and already the original Mojo had experienced the update from usb sockets soldered on the upper surface of the circuit board, to being soldered on the lower surface of the circuit board.
To the best of my knowledge there have been no further hardware updates.
When new posters claim that they have just bought a V2, I become suspicious that they might have been scammed.
Sorry if that upsets some posters - it is their money, and they carry the risk.


----------



## AustinGrayson

In my forum, people say the V2 has a few tweaks in software (auto shutdown after 5 mins of idling), better battery life and has QR codes.


----------



## damdl

A bit of a break from technicalities and spec stuff tonight has been one of those sessions that just hit me good. I've been rocking the mojo+poly for around three weeks now (I think) and, maybe it's some "honeymoon effect," but it made me want to re-listen all my library. My mojo did gain new life with the poly, and sounds better than ever.



CoCostanza said:


> Mojo is MAGIC!!
> In my opinion, there is nothing in this world beats a Mojo, It has such a unique sound sig I just cant listen to anything else.
> I sold my Hugo2 and went back to Mojo.
> Hugo dont have a soul like a Mojo.
> ...


I couldn't agree more with this post. (aside from the H2 comment, I've never tried one -hopefully soon...)

Kudos Chord.


----------



## Chris Kaoss (Jul 17, 2021)

AustinGrayson said:


> In my forum, people say the V2 has a few tweaks in software (auto shutdown after 5 mins of idling), better battery life and has QR codes.


That's right.
But i'd call it V1.1 instead of V2.
Or maybe Mojo 1 MK2. ^^

It's less confusing for people waiting for Mojo 2.


----------



## jarnopp

damdl said:


> A bit of a break from technicalities and spec stuff tonight has been one of those sessions that just hit me good. I've been rocking the mojo+poly for around three weeks now (I think) and, maybe it's some "honeymoon effect," but it made me want to re-listen all my library. My mojo did gain new life with the poly, and sounds better than ever.
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more with this post. (aside from the H2 comment, I've never tried one -hopefully soon...)
> ...


+1. Your brain tends to adjust after a couple weeks to how Mojo presents music, with very accurate transients and low distortion. It makes you want to stay up all night hearing new things in songs you’ve been listening to for 20 years.


----------



## capnjack

Love this combo 😍


----------



## alekc

AustinGrayson said:


> I've been fooled by the wow factor many times, the instant loves aren't always the ones that last. Thou I wasn't impressed by Mojo's treble, its low-mid decay really gave soul to my Katana. Guitars had more weight and emotions.


@AustinGrayson I completely agree that wow factor is in most cases a very bad advisor, there are so many things that influence what we hear, you have to simply make few listening sessions but not long enough to let your brain to adjust and accept the missing parts or signature you dislike. So actually I am saying quite opposite to wow factor. There are definitively products like iTube or MScaler or even different filter settings in some dacs that require some time spend with them to later miss those little details when removed from chain or in different settings. I'm just saying do not force yourself to like/love Mojo just because of all the marketing. Trust what you hear.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jul 17, 2021)

damdl said:


> A bit of a break from technicalities and spec stuff tonight has been one of those sessions that just hit me good. I've been rocking the mojo+poly for around three weeks now (I think) and, maybe it's some "honeymoon effect," but it made me want to re-listen all my library. My mojo did gain new life with the poly, and sounds better than ever.
> Kudos Chord.


Now if we get back to spec. stuff for a minute 
we can see that the Poly is a wifi enabled device (and hence inherently "RFI noisy") connected to Mojo through a yet another noisy medium (USB) which Mojo is said to be sensitive!
and Poly sits millimeters away from Mojo with its wifi blasting away, and YET! . . . .
everybody says the combo works very well, which I have no doubt is the case.
So either Poly is MAGIC (as in full of pixie dust etc.) OR the whole Mojo-USB-Noise saga has been blown out of proportion, or else, CHORD would have used Toslink or even coax to to connect the two together.


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> Now if we get back to spec. stuff for a minute
> we can see that the Poly is a wifi enabled device (and hence inherently "RFI noisy") connected to Mojo through a yet another noisy medium (USB) which Mojo is said to be sensitive!
> and Poly sits millimeters away from Mojo with its wifi blasting away, and YET! . . . .
> everybody says the combo works very well, which I have no doubt is the case.
> So either Poly is MAGIC (as in full of pixie dust etc.) OR the whole Mojo-USB-Noise saga has been blown out of proportion, or else, CHORD would have used Toslink or even coax to to connect the two together.


Up until I got Poly, I preferred optical to USB.  And I prefer optical into mTT2. But Poly did deliver on the SQ promise by really being the best you can get from Mojo, particularly using the Poly SD card. I attribute this to very short signal path from a purpose-designed circuit board which is very electrically quiet. USB allows Poly to deliver the max sample rate to Mojo, also.  And truly portable.


----------



## damdl

Kentajalli said:


> Now if we get back to spec. stuff for a minute
> we can see that the Poly is a wifi enabled device (and hence inherently "RFI noisy") connected to Mojo through a yet another noisy medium (USB) which Mojo is said to be sensitive!
> and Poly sits millimeters away from Mojo with its wifi blasting away, and YET! . . . .
> everybody says the combo works very well, which I have no doubt is the case.
> So either Poly is MAGIC (as in full of pixie dust etc.) OR the whole Mojo-USB-Noise saga has been blown out of proportion, or else, CHORD would have used Toslink or even coax to to connect the two together.


That's where I have to disagree... I've been using the Mojo+Poly intensively, and I do have to be mindful of where I put my phone. If I put it next to it and receive a message, I hear a clicking noise in my headphones for every message that I receive. One could even think that it is a feature. Haha, but sadly it's not like it is completely gone. I don't mind it, but it definitely is not good to see that; in short, I would say you get reduced interference with the poly, and I guess the reason for that is because of how good the pieces must be isolated inside of it.


----------



## jarnopp

damdl said:


> That's where I have to disagree... I've been using the Mojo+Poly intensively, and I do have to be mindful of where I put my phone. If I put it next to it and receive a message, I hear a clicking noise in my headphones for every message that I receive. One could even think that it is a feature. Haha, but sadly it's not like it is completely gone. I don't mind it, but it definitely is not good to see that; in short, I would say you get reduced interference with the poly, and I guess the reason for that is because of how good the pieces must be isolated inside of it.


Yes, the Mojo itself is still susceptible to interference. Mostly 4G solved this as it interferes less, but I find it a lot easier to keep MojoPoly away from the phone, since they don’t need to be stacked.  Left and right coat pockets or whatever is enough.


----------



## damdl

jarnopp said:


> Yes, the Mojo itself is still susceptible to interference. Mostly 4G solved this as it interferes less, but I find it a lot easier to keep MojoPoly away from the phone, since they don’t need to be stacked.  Left and right coat pockets or whatever is enough.



Totally, it only happens if i have them basically close to touch to each other I don’t think it's a big deal I’ve also noticed to have different effect with different headphones… so, maybe headphones sensitivity play a role or heck even the headphones cable may have to do something with it though i kinda doubt the last one since it seems to come before on the chain haha


----------



## PierPP

+1 for me
Mojo+Poly is super silent and without any noise. Just DONT put your phone near or it will be like a chifi 2euro speakers


----------



## x RELIC x

damdl said:


> That's where I have to disagree... I've been using the Mojo+Poly intensively, and I do have to be mindful of where I put my phone. If I put it next to it and receive a message, I hear a clicking noise in my headphones for every message that I receive. One could even think that it is a feature. Haha, but sadly it's not like it is completely gone. I don't mind it, but it definitely is not good to see that; in short, I would say you get reduced interference with the poly, and I guess the reason for that is because of how good the pieces must be isolated inside of it.


That would be EMI from the phone, not RFI. Cellular phones produce an awful amount of EMI and any audio product can be affected. My powered sub goes crazy when I am near it and I
 receive call/message.

RFI causes noise floor modulation which is inaudible as an obvious ‘noise’, but rather it brightens the sound and spices it up. This is what Rob has repeatedly talked about but somehow it’s been confused with any audible noise that users expect to go away because of the poly, or cables, or ferrites, etc.. When comparing inputs the one that sounds smoother and warmer is the one that has the least amount of noise floor modulation caused by RFI.

Another comment on external noise is that the cable of the headphones themselves can act as an antenna for RFI to ’leak’ in to the system’s analogue components.


----------



## Kentajalli

x RELIC x said:


> That would be EMI from the phone, not RFI. Cellular phones produce an awful amount of EMI and any audio product can be affected. My powered sub goes crazy when I am near it and I
> receive call/message.
> 
> RFI causes noise floor modulation which is inaudible as an obvious ‘noise’, but rather it brightens the sound and spices it up. This is what Rob has repeatedly talked about but somehow it’s been confused with any audible noise that users expect to go away because of the poly, or cables, or ferrites, etc.. When comparing inputs the one that sounds smoother and warmer is the one that has the least amount of noise floor modulation caused by RFI.
> ...


+1  .


----------



## hakunamakaka

Finally Mojo arrived!  I'm currently on holidays and don't have much of the equipment here, but can already tell that for the size it is very impressive dac and bests any other similar equipment that I had before. Mojo leans towards intimate/ warmer signature, but it's strength sits in different areas.

It is microdynamics. Transients as well are nicely defined and even the soundstage being smaller imaging/layering is better than other dacs that I have. There is no glare/edginess that can be heard on ess sabre chips, neither artificial glossiness. It is very articulate DAC.

Now what I have here to compare is Dragon Fly Red/ Fiio M11 Pro/ Topping E30/L30 at home so in short

DFR has nothing against Mojo, edgier/ more in your face, force-full presentation. Soundstage is close call, but layering is well behind. Microdynamics are no match for Mojo

Someone said M11 is way better than Mojo and I have to disagree. I have M11 Pro which is better dap than M11 and while it has larger soundstage/ more airy presentation, Mojo is more articulate and musical one. Details pops out with better presence, transients cut's through as they should. It seems that M11 Pro has a wall of glass where it is trying to keep all notes in place. Sound with M11 Pro seems to be a bit "cleaner", but with tracks where you need some grit it simply adds a layer of glossiness. If you enjoy larger soundstage/airier presentation with it's glossiness I can see people preferring M11 Pro.

Topping E30/L30 stood no chance against mojo. It only had more articulate bass, but that's a budget desktop dac/amp. The rest against mojo sounded flat/boring. 

I had Oppo Ha2, Lotoo S1 and even by memory I can tell that they were not in the same league as Mojo. I will test Mojo's toslink once I will be back from holidays, would love to check it against Ifi micro iDSD black label, but I don't believe it is an upgrade as some people mentioned here and simply is the case where things boils down to preferences

Simply put if you want larger soundstage, more treble presence, enjoy glare/glossiness with your headphones than you can find better options.

If you don't mind intimate presentation which packs lots of information in music + with amazing timbre on top, Mojo is hard to beat as a portable solution


----------



## Steve Wilcox

I found that really helpful.  I already have a Mojo and have recently invested in some 64 Audio A6T CIEMs.  I'm wondering about whether to get Poly or a DAP, possibly a Shanling M6 pro 21 or Cayin N6ii.  I'm hesitant about the Poly due to all the reported set up problems and that there are rumours about a Mojo 2 on the way. However, I do love the Mojo sound and would be more than happy with this as a mobile solution if practical. 

I'm currently using an LG V30 phone tricked into high impedance mode which sounds very good, but not as good as the Mojo.  I don't think the Mojo tethered to the phone is a practical solution.  I have a Dragonfly Cobalt that I sometimes use and this is very close to the Mojo but has a weird problem with the phone whereby it goes into a horrible distorted phase for about 15 secs every 20 mins or so.


----------



## damdl

Steve Wilcox said:


> I found that really helpful.  I already have a Mojo and have recently invested in some 64 Audio A6T CIEMs.  I'm wondering about whether to get Poly or a DAP, possibly a Shanling M6 pro 21 or Cayin N6ii.  I'm hesitant about the Poly due to all the reported set up problems and that there are rumours about a Mojo 2 on the way. However, I do love the Mojo sound and would be more than happy with this as a mobile solution if practical.
> 
> I'm currently using an LG V30 phone tricked into high impedance mode which sounds very good, but not as good as the Mojo.  I don't think the Mojo tethered to the phone is a practical solution.  I have a Dragonfly Cobalt that I sometimes use and this is very close to the Mojo but has a weird problem with the phone whereby it goes into a horrible distorted phase for about 15 secs every 20 mins or so.


I was in a very similar situation; I guess it depends... If you have Roon and/or you consume most of your music from your personal library, go for poly. I love it, and to be honest, I cannot get enough of it. Add an SD card to the mix, and you have a system that really puts to shame $1000+ non-portable setups.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Steve Wilcox said:


> I found that really helpful.  I already have a Mojo and have recently invested in some 64 Audio A6T CIEMs.  I'm wondering about whether to get Poly or a DAP, possibly a Shanling M6 pro 21 or Cayin N6ii.  I'm hesitant about the Poly due to all the reported set up problems and that there are rumours about a Mojo 2 on the way. However, I do love the Mojo sound and would be more than happy with this as a mobile solution if practical.
> 
> I'm currently using an LG V30 phone tricked into high impedance mode which sounds very good, but not as good as the Mojo.  I don't think the Mojo tethered to the phone is a practical solution.  I have a Dragonfly Cobalt that I sometimes use and this is very close to the Mojo but has a weird problem with the phone whereby it goes into a horrible distorted phase for about 15 secs every 20 mins or so.


The xDuoo X10T II might be a good device for your needs if you don't mind a little bulk. Add an SD Card to it and control music playback on your phone with Hiby link.


----------



## hakunamakaka (Jul 23, 2021)

Steve Wilcox said:


> I found that really helpful.  I already have a Mojo and have recently invested in some 64 Audio A6T CIEMs.  I'm wondering about whether to get Poly or a DAP, possibly a Shanling M6 pro 21 or Cayin N6ii.  I'm hesitant about the Poly due to all the reported set up problems and that there are rumours about a Mojo 2 on the way. However, I do love the Mojo sound and would be more than happy with this as a mobile solution if practical.
> 
> I'm currently using an LG V30 phone tricked into high impedance mode which sounds very good, but not as good as the Mojo.  I don't think the Mojo tethered to the phone is a practical solution.  I have a Dragonfly Cobalt that I sometimes use and this is very close to the Mojo but has a weird problem with the phone whereby it goes into a horrible distorted phase for about 15 secs every 20 mins or so.



Mojo stacked with phone is too clunky. If Poly can pass the same sound quality while paired with phone I doubt you would find "better" sounding DAP. In my view it would be a side-grade at most. Mojo is very rhythmic and detailed dac/amp indeed if you know what to look for. Way closer to my desktop equipment at home than other portable rig that I have.


----------



## Steve Wilcox

Thanks for your thoughts. Much appreciated. I love the Mojo sound. I also have Qutest in my main rig and there's only a very marginal uplift to my ears.  I use Roon at home so Poly seems the obvious choice. I also use Qobuz almost exclusively. I just want something that will work without problem and frustration when I go for a walk, or get on a bus or train, and of course, sounds great. I may wait awhile to see if a Mojo/Poly 2 is announced.


----------



## dakanao

You can also add the iFi iSilencer+. It improves the Mojo with no loss of dynamics


----------



## hakunamakaka

If mojo is prone to usb noise than I should get even better results at home. Qutest in my desktop rig improved a lot when I switched to optical


----------



## AustinGrayson

I'm thinking of buying HD600 to pair up with my Mojo. Is Mojo powerful enough to drive HD600 to the maximum potential?


----------



## damdl

AustinGrayson said:


> I'm thinking of buying HD600 to pair up with my Mojo. Is Mojo powerful enough to drive HD600 to the maximum potential?


I’ve tried it. Mojo can drive it and it pairs greatly, though not sure if by full potential you mean like very loud. I try to listen to no more than 80db so take that in consideration and be mindful of your hearing


----------



## AustinGrayson

damdl said:


> I’ve tried it. Mojo can drive it and it pairs greatly, though not sure if by full potential you mean like very loud. I try to listen to no more than 80db so take that in consideration and be mindful of your hearing


No by full potential I mean the best performance of HD600, its best sounding.


----------



## dontfeedphils

AustinGrayson said:


> No by full potential I mean the best performance of HD600, its best sounding.



That's a matter of personal opinion.  We can't really answer that for you.


----------



## damdl

AustinGrayson said:


> No by full potential I mean the best performance of HD600, its best sounding.


It definitely gains if you use a more powerful amp, I’d say keep your expectations on pair with the device, the mojo for as capable as it is, it may lack a bit of punch for some headphones, personally I think it works good enough with the HD600 but I’ve also tried them with mojo + little bear and they did gained more “richness” (i know it’s not super descriptive)


----------



## Julius Decimus

AustinGrayson said:


> I'm thinking of buying HD600 to pair up with my Mojo. Is Mojo powerful enough to drive HD600 to the maximum potential?


It is. No worries.


----------



## Kentajalli

I just ordered a HD599 SE (Amazon only black = SE) for £99.
People say it sounds pretty much like HD600, but perhaps not as good.
But hey £99 ! was worth giving it a try, if no good, there is always eBay.
If anything worth reporting, I shall post a small follow up.


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> I just ordered a HD599 SE (Amazon only black = SE) for £99.
> People say it sounds pretty much like HD600, but perhaps not as good.
> But hey £99 ! was worth giving it a try, if no good, there is always eBay.
> If anything worth reporting, I shall post a small follow up.


HD600 is one louder!


----------



## Kentajalli

jarnopp said:


> HD600 is one louder!


Is HD 600 four times better and louder?
it sells for four times the price of HD 599 SE.
Since I don't have (never heard) the 600's - I will not be able to compare, but if they are anything special, £99 isn't too much.
I do have Sennheiser IE 400 Pro's (IEM), I could compare it to them. They go for about £220 these days, well worth it, as flawed as they are!


----------



## miketlse (Jul 29, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> I just ordered a HD599 SE (Amazon only black = SE) for £99.
> People say it sounds pretty much like HD600, but perhaps not as good.
> But hey £99 ! was worth giving it a try, if no good, there is always eBay.
> If anything worth reporting, I shall post a small follow up.


I bought a pair of HD598 SE a few years ago, for the same price, to explore the Sennheiser sound signature.
I don't use them much these days, largely because I prefer my AFC as closed back phones, and Koss electro stats as open backed phones. 
However I do sometimes use them in the garden in summer, when using the Mojo, because they have the advantage as open backs that my ears do not get so sweaty.

I have never tried the HD600, so cannot provide a comparison, but at £99 the HD599 SE is a low risk purchase for anyone wanting to explore the Sennheiser brand.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> Is HD 600 four times better and louder?
> it sells for four times the price of HD 599 SE.
> Since I don't have (never heard) the 600's - I will not be able to compare, but if they are anything special, £99 isn't too much.
> I do have Sennheiser IE 400 Pro's (IEM), I could compare it to them. They go for about £220 these days, well worth it, as flawed as they are!



266 GBP on Thomann UK. It's my favorite headphone. Nothing sounds more natural (to me). If that's 4x or 2x or 1.5x better I can't evaluate, it's for everyone to hear and decide for themselves. I would take it over a 4k Audeze or 6k Hifiman.


----------



## alekc

CaptainFantastic said:


> 266 GBP on Thomann UK. It's my favorite headphone. Nothing sounds more natural (to me). If that's 4x or 2x or 1.5x better I can't evaluate, it's for everyone to hear and decide for themselves. I would take it over a 4k Audeze or 6k Hifiman.


Speaking about pairing Mojo with HD600 I would also try some of Ultrasone cans. The price maybe similar and I think those are interesting competitors to Senns. On the other hand when I've got Audioquest cans I am not really using Ultrasone with Mojo at all but it all depends on sound signature preferences.


----------



## Mightygrey

CaptainFantastic said:


> 266 GBP on Thomann UK. It's my favorite headphone. Nothing sounds more natural (to me). If that's 4x or 2x or 1.5x better I can't evaluate, it's for everyone to hear and decide for themselves. I would take it over a 4k Audeze or 6k Hifiman.


The HD600 will never, ever leave my collection. And I've owned many +$1K headphones.


----------



## SRKRAM

Kentajalli said:


> Is HD 600 four times better and louder?
> it sells for four times the price of HD 599 SE.
> Since I don't have (never heard) the 600's - I will not be able to compare, but if they are anything special, £99 isn't too much.
> I do have Sennheiser IE 400 Pro's (IEM), I could compare it to them. They go for about £220 these days, well worth it, as flawed as they are!


Hope you like the HD599s. I thought they demonstrated the law of diminishing returns extremely well. In the end I sold them though because they didn't get as much use as my other headphones which cost around 15 times as much -  but which certainly aren't 15 time better.


----------



## musicinmymind

alekc said:


> Speaking about pairing Mojo with HD600 I would also try some of Ultrasone cans. The price maybe similar and I think those are interesting competitors to Senns. On the other hand when I've got Audioquest cans I am not really using Ultrasone with Mojo at all but it all depends on sound signature preferences.



Which Ultrasone you are referring to, I have Signature Pro and like more than HD650 with Mojo. Sig pro are easy to drive and sounds good with Mojo


----------



## alekc

musicinmymind said:


> Which Ultrasone you are referring to, I have Signature Pro and like more than HD650 with Mojo. Sig pro are easy to drive and sounds good with Mojo


Indeed. Signature Pro are good example here. But even Pro 900i are competitive to HD600 and alike from my perspective.


----------



## Kentajalli

Kentajalli said:


> I just ordered a HD599 SE (Amazon only black = SE) for £99.
> People say it sounds pretty much like HD600, but perhaps not as good.
> But hey £99 ! was worth giving it a try, if no good, there is always eBay.
> If anything worth reporting, I shall post a small follow up.


OK , it arrived today on fast Prime delivery.
It lasted about 5 minutes from un-packing to re-packing to be sent back!
It is one *SHOUTY BITCH!*
Slightly better than those long-haul flight throw-aways.
I think I should take my ears out to dinner and dance after subjecting them to this.
Violins sounded like whistles, upper-mid painful and distorted! I even tried to listen to them at -5dB/5K and -10dB/10K to try to tame them down, but they are beyond help.
Not even worth the asking price in my opinion.
My equalized Sennheiser IE 400 Pros are *far far far* better.
Oh well . . .


----------



## alxw0w

Kentajalli said:


> OK , it arrived today on fast Prime delivery.
> It lasted about 5 minutes from un-packing to re-packing to be sent back!
> It is one *SHOUTY BITCH!*
> Slightly better than those long-haul flight throw-aways.
> ...


HD599 is... really not worth considering buying it. I have no idea how somebody could say that they are close to HD600.
There is really nothing to compare. It's from amazon so I'm sure there won't be any problem returning them.


----------



## miketlse

Kentajalli said:


> OK , it arrived today on fast Prime delivery.
> It lasted about 5 minutes from un-packing to re-packing to be sent back!
> It is one *SHOUTY BITCH!*
> Slightly better than those long-haul flight throw-aways.
> ...


Don't know what to say. 
Based on your recent posts, I had used my 598 SE tonight to listen to David Bowie in the garden, whilst sipping a GnT.
The 599 SE must be a serious downgrade compared to the 598 SE.
Hope you get your money back.


----------



## Kentajalli

miketlse said:


> Don't know what to say.
> Based on your recent posts, I had used my 598 SE tonight to listen to David Bowie in the garden, whilst sipping a GnT.
> The 599 SE must be a serious downgrade compared to the 598 SE.
> Hope you get your money back.


I got my money back, thanx.
don't want to drag this on Mojo thread, as it is off topic abit , but the headphones were not sounding HiFi at all, everything was there but jumbled !
and that upper midrange to treble region was painful .
one thing I have always loved about Mojo has been its un-fatiguing sound, no matter the transducer.
I have some aging Q-jays , Ultimate ears, aging 300 ohm old Beyers etc. all with differing sounds, but I could listen to any of them for hours on my Mojo.
Not the HD 599s ! 
Shouty, painful  hard sound. 
life is too short for crap, at my age at least.


----------



## Hooster

AustinGrayson said:


> I'm thinking of buying HD600 to pair up with my Mojo. Is Mojo powerful enough to drive HD600 to the maximum potential?



Be careful. The HD600 is as far as I am concerned a one trick pony, great for mid range, vocals. If you want bass and excitement look elsewhere. 

The HD600 responds well to exotic tube amplifiers which assist the bass by adding second order harmonic distortion. I am sure the HD600 will do fine with a Mojo but you may find you will need to resort to some artificial stimulation in order for it to sound interesting.


----------



## hakunamakaka

I've listened to HD650 with Mojo and it does a very good job, though these Senn series will shine with OTL tube amplifiers. Even my Utopias pairs nice with mojo. This dac/amp  defines all the small details in well mastered tracks


----------



## Billyak

For all the Mojo's faults the one area I can not fault is the sound quality.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jul 30, 2021)

Billyak said:


> For all the Mojo's faults the one area I can not fault is the sound quality.


Mojo does not really have any faults!
Problem is, we want it to be something it wasn't designed as, such as desktop DAC - or silly battery life.
It is a portable headphone DAC amp, not something else!
Battery life is enough at 6 hours+ (I get 8 hours+ on USB).
I mean who listens to headphones on the road, away from power, for longer than that? one in a million? one in  thousend?
Small enough to put in your pocket.
It was designed 7-8 years ago, so it doesn't have fast charge, so what.
A lot of thought must have gone into design of it, not all technical.
If anything . . .  it is too heavy for a shirt pocket, but not a coat pocket!
But to build it like a tank, from chunky Alu , is Chord's look! hence the extra weight.


----------



## hakunamakaka (Jul 30, 2021)

I use mojo attached to my macbook and haven't seen any issues. The only thing that I suspect is that USB interface can be noisy, highs gets unpleasant when I increase volume with Utopia, but same thing was with Qutest which is way more expensive and just a DAC. If it will be confirmed through optical I'll simply get "usb purifier" to get rid of the jitter

Many define Mojo as a warm dac, but I don't find it at all. It is not one of these warm poop sounding dac's. I could say it is not "airy" dac with favored upper treble presence, but it doesn't mean it's not there. Transients, microdynamics are killer for such a small box and nothing is lost in small soundstage. If I don't feel how drummer cuts through the song, properly define sound placement and movement within stage or small details hits me like a wet noodle than it's a game over even if dac/amp would have monstrous bass or most refined treble. Ofcourse it goes down to preferences, but to me mojo is clearly head and shoulders above my other portables. I do get an eargasm with well mastered tracks when all nuances comes into play


----------



## ZappaMan

Billyak said:


> For all the Mojo's faults the one area I can not fault is the sound quality.


Sounds a bit silly, what could be its faults, if the sound quality can’t be criticized


----------



## CaptainFantastic (Jul 30, 2021)

ZappaMan said:


> Sounds a bit silly, what could be its faults, if the sound quality can’t be criticized



Heavy EMI/RF when 2G is enabled. My Android phone (and I suspect many others) only has a) 4G/3G/2G, b) 3G/2G, c) 3G, and d) 2G as options. So disabling 2G to make the Mojo usable means also disabling 4G - option (c). This is one problem but not insurmountable, just annoying and at times impractical.


----------



## Kentajalli

It seems to me that my Mojo stays cooler to touch if I play higher bitrate material!
Two hours of 24/192 playback and it is barely warm to touch.
Has anybody noticed such a behavior ?


----------



## Julius Decimus (Jul 31, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> Not the HD 599s !
> Shouty, painful hard sound.


I see HD600 described as neutral, so you may experience the same thing as with 599.

HD650, that is what you may like. No treble peaks, mid tones are forward, but these are the 1-2khz ones and not the 2-3khz. So for sure not unpleasant even with high volumes.

The HD800 serie seems too with a lot of treble.

There is a newer model, HD660s. This no idea but meybe not worth the 100-150+ over the HD650. Says improves the 600 serie, which i think means there's going to be HD650 with added treble. Is there someone here tried 660s ?

What i would recommend you though, AKG 712Pro. I see new in Thomann for 188 pounds. That is going to be 1/3 less than these Sennheisers and it is smashingly good. Is open back one as well.

But 650 is going to be for sure the more relaxed and the one less treble. It may give you orientation when reading opinions. You would want something that sounds like HD650, not like HD600. These are legendary headphones.

The AKG 712pro i wrote above is worth it 100% for what it is.

Actually you could test with USB Audio Player Pro addon Morphit. There are a lot of headphones you can simulate. That is not going to present you how the real headphone sounds, but it is lets say 70% accurate, you will get idea. Since 2.16 version Neutron has this new function in it for equalising headphones(you select model and it equalize them so that they have flat and neutral response). You may check in it too, it does different thing than the Morphit in UAPP, but some say can be made to work like Morphit in Uapp to simulate different headphones. I have not figured how to do it exactly however. You need to have graph response from one headphone and the other you want to simulate and then set the EQ so. There are not many good graphs out there, only for very widely used headphones, which the HD600 series is. So could be found and you do not need the Morphit, but is more convenient with it.



Kentajalli said:


> It seems to me that my Mojo stays cooler to touch if I play higher bitrate material!
> Two hours of 24/192 playback and it is barely warm to touch.
> Has anybody noticed such a behavior ?


Sample rate is what affect it i think. I do get less battery life when playing bit-perfect 44.1-48khz files vs more (don't know about the heat, but with less battery life it heats more, as everything working with electricity heats up). That is meybe 20min less playtime overall throughout the 7-8h of battery life. I get 1h26m vs 1h21-22min with 44.1khz from fully charged to until it goes green battery indicator. Upsampled music, blue battery inducator holds 1h26min, and bit-perfect is less with 5-6min. It will lose some on the next stages battery indicator as well and when you sum it, it is somewhere there, 15-20min less playtime with 44.1 and 48khz files.

Meybe does not affect it at all when battery is completely new, or the differences are super small like +-5 to 10min throughout 8h30min. While coaxial vs Usb will give full 1h more for example.

Or i could be imagining things. Nah, there is difference but very small one and becomes more noticable as the battery age. So i see things.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Aug 1, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> It seems to me that my Mojo stays cooler to touch if I play higher bitrate material!
> Two hours of 24/192 playback and it is barely warm to touch.
> Has anybody noticed such a behavior ?


You might be right that.....where is the spoiler....



Spoiler



Upsampling to DSD 128 i get same battery life as say upsampling PCM 384khz (and Mr. Watts said Mojo plays DSD as it converts it to PCM internally, so is it not suppose to use more battery ?, not a lot but just like again 3-5 min less battery life per hour. There is difference in sound, a little one but there is, battery life same though).

Because of these observations (that it does not use more battery when you play DSD vs PCM upsampling) you are right for that may depends on the bit rate, not only on the sample rate (upsamples does not add information, so whether upsample to DSD or higher sample rates PCM, it is the same load on Mojo). My files are WMA (i know not widely used) 440kbps which is to me same as lossless formats in quality (so shows on spectrogram as well), but it is still a lossy format. Also have some AAC like the Apple Itunes format.

Meybe playing lossless format wav. flac. ape. wavpack, it will then have more information in the signal and may use more battery for Mojo to process it ? Regardless of you upsample or not.

And this will be noticable only with the players that have custom written driver for communicating with the DAC, Neutron, Onkyo, UAPP. As they will send the more onformation that is in the lossless file. While standart players will play through Android and always 16bit 48khz on the DAC.

Interesting to test this, does it use more battery playing lossless files containing more information. I still think it depends on the sample rate (Mojo upsamples more when lower sample rate files are played and less when higher sample rate is played, hence you feel less heat, that is what i think), but i guess it might be combination of the two, so sample rate and bitrate.

And...as Mojo loses some charge when left unused, these small differences will be best noticable when you charge it to full and then very shortly after begin the test. Because if you think about it, if you leave it only 1 day and it will lose the same charge as this very little difference that might be there playing different sample and bitrates. I use the first battery indicator, the blue one for measuring point. When it goes green i check the time.

But overall these are very minor differences and i think on new battery you will not notice at all. Will have to charge it to full, connect it and start using it until it stops and not leaving it unused even for 1 or 2 days as it will lose amount of charge just by sitting.

I guess the guys are tired of such writings, so i try to put this in spoiler (i apologize in advance in somebody is angry already).


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> You might be right that.....where is the spoiler....


I like the SPOILER button, neat!
So in a nutshell, the argument is:
1- Yes Mojo does stay cooler, use less juice decoding higher sample rates.
2- This is because it takes more effort to upscale 44.1kHz compared to (say) 705.6kHz.
If I got that right, then it makes sense.
One of these days I should rig up a test system to confirm that power usage varies according to different sample rates.
UNLESS MR. WATTS JUST TELLS US!


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> I see HD600 described as neutral, so you may experience the same thing as with 599.
> 
> HD650, that is what you may like. No treble peaks, mid tones are forward, but these are the 1-2khz ones and not the 2-3khz. So for sure not unpleasant even with high volumes.
> 
> ...


Thanx for your response.
I suppose I wait for upcoming CanJam to try some headphones out, to see what is what.
I don't know much about UAPP, as I couldn't find a trial version - and I don't like the idea that I have to buy it first just to try it out, as cheap is it maybe.
As for Neutron, it is my choice of player for years. The recent update and headphone correction database, I found it as just a gimmick!
It has a large database of equalizer correction presets, apparantly based on Crinacle curves.
For me it didn't work, HOWEVER! - there is a facility to edit or create your own, which is great - I did that and it works for me.
Regarding the HD6xx headphones, it is claimed that 660X is a turbo charged 650 - in which it is fine tuned better, and it has a better driver with wider response and lower distortion.
As flawed as Sennheiser iem models IE800 and IE 400 pro are (the ones I have heard), there is no deying that they have very special drivers!
The bass quality and quantity from either is phenomenal. General resolution of their sound is very high too, but *the tuning sucks big time!*
Both have V shaped frequency response (or mid range suckout) - so to get them sounding right, I had to resort to physical modification and digital equalization, but they respond well to them.
Until I can actually hear my next headphone before hand, I am not going to buy anything again.
Here we go CanJam.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Aug 1, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> 1- Yes Mojo does stay cooler, use less juice decoding higher sample rates.
> 2- This is because it takes more effort to upscale 44.1kHz compared to (say) 705.6kHz.
> If I got that right, then it makes sense.


Yes, i think so as well.

Which is completely fine if you think about it. The files that you will play 192khz and more are going to be probably in lossless format as there are not a lot lossy format with support for frequencies above 96khz (AAC is max 96khz and WMA as well). I know that OGG has 192khz and WavPack Hybrid (which is wavpack but lossy and as far as i know not supported on any dedicated DAP, you need Android DAP and something like Neutron to play this). And overall there is not much sense to use lossy formats for 192+khz files. Most people use bit-perfect with Mojo and so you will most of the time play 44.1khz files which is where the algorithm used by Mr. Watts will be best utilized.




Kentajalli said:


> I suppose I wait for upcoming CanJam to try some headphones out, to see what is what.


Yes, live try is best. But if you find them somewhere, AKG K712Pro is good. Very detailed sound, good bass, good response for EQ, replacable pads and cable, mids are good. 'Airy' and high resolution sound by default. 

Power hungry is minus, it behaves like 400+ohms headphone. Low sensitivity. But works great with Mojo on 100%.

Graph




Kentajalli said:


> I don't know much about UAPP, as I couldn't find a trial version - and I don't like the idea that I have to buy it first just to try it out, as cheap is it maybe.


I think Neutron is better, i have UAPP from old times, meybe 6 years and Neutron as well. UAPP is for the streaming services and many people use it. Great player, but for local files nothing is better than Neutron. Thumbs up for these developers of course that have the knowledge and dedication for writing these custom drivers for these players. And supporting them for so many devices.




Kentajalli said:


> I like the SPOILER button, neat!


How is the power consumption with using higher volumes with Mojo ?

I use it usually with green colour volume level, and with the line out one for other amps. I do not notice difference at all in battery life. Green is already high volume level looking at this topic here in the site but what interested in what the others experienced.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> Thanx for your response.
> I suppose I wait for upcoming CanJam to try some headphones out, to see what is what.
> I don't know much about UAPP, as I couldn't find a trial version - and I don't like the idea that I have to buy it first just to try it out, as cheap is it maybe.
> As for Neutron, it is my choice of player for years. The recent update and headphone correction database, I found it as just
> ...


I have the 800 and 800S. The latter is better, but both sound great as far as IEMs go. The 600 is my favorite headphone so I would not tolerate an IEM that gets the midrange wrong. Is it possible that you did not hear a genuine 800? I heard there are a lot of fakes, so I made sure to buy mine from Sennheiser. Could also be the tips you used...


----------



## dakanao

Kentajalli said:


> Thanx for your response.
> I suppose I wait for upcoming CanJam to try some headphones out, to see what is what.
> I don't know much about UAPP, as I couldn't find a trial version - and I don't like the idea that I have to buy it first just to try it out, as cheap is it maybe.
> As for Neutron, it is my choice of player for years. The recent update and headphone correction database, I found it as just a gimmick!
> ...


Have you heard the IE 500 Pro?


----------



## Kentajalli

CaptainFantastic said:


> I have the 800 and 800S. The latter is better, but both sound great as far as IEMs go. The 600 is my favorite headphone so I would not tolerate an IEM that gets the midrange wrong. Is it possible that you did not hear a genuine 800? I heard there are a lot of fakes, so I made sure to buy mine from Sennheiser. Could also be the tips you used...


I am pretty sure my IE 800 was genuine, if it wasn't , it was one hell of a fake!
sound was totally undistorted , clean and had very wide frequency response, from sub bass to high treble.
it was just that there was so much bass and so much high treble.
I sold it on with heavy heart.
Factory standard IE 400 Pro is very similar.


----------



## Kentajalli

dakanao said:


> Have you heard the IE 500 Pro?


No, but I do have and love my 400 Pro


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Had a chance to listen to HD600 & HD650, liked the 650 more (Sundara is more to my preference at that price range though, especially when Amped well). Have not heard the 660s, or to the HD600 & HD650 with Tubes though. I've also purchased a used IE 80s & listened to IE 300, both were V Shaped and had good Bass, highs and overall tonality was not for me though.

I'm curious if someone here has tried to use a Topping BC3 (Optical Input) with the Mojo. I've ordered one to make my Mojo & iDSD Signature more conveniant to use portably. Just worried about the range. I sold my xDuoo 05BL Pro cause of the constant disconnects and poor range.


----------



## magicalmouse

I wonder if there is an alternative source (UK) for a replacement battery for the mojo as the audiosanctury cost is nearly £100 for a chord battery which has to be sent to them for fitting although i could do so myslef as i have played with removing the battery and using usb power but like the portability so put the battery back.


----------



## hakunamakaka

magicalmouse said:


> I wonder if there is an alternative source (UK) for a replacement battery for the mojo as the audiosanctury cost is nearly £100 for a chord battery which has to be sent to them for fitting although i could do so myslef as i have played with removing the battery and using usb power but like the portability so put the battery back.



Regards battery I will go down the route via Ali express and replace it myself, did the same thing for Oppo Ha2-Se and had no issues afterwards. Ali express cheap way to get things done


----------



## vlach (Aug 2, 2021)

magicalmouse said:


> I wonder if there is an alternative source (UK) for a replacement battery for the mojo as the audiosanctury cost is nearly £100 for a chord battery which has to be sent to them for fitting although i could do so myslef as i have played with removing the battery and using usb power but like the portability so put the battery back.


You can use an external battery pack connected via USB, if it's not too inconvenient portability-wise.
Battery packs come in various shapes & sizes and have the advantage of not overheating by virtue of being outside the unit.


----------



## Kentajalli

magicalmouse said:


> I wonder if there is an alternative source (UK) for a replacement battery for the mojo as the audiosanctury cost is nearly £100 for a chord battery which has to be sent to them for fitting although i could do so myslef as i have played with removing the battery and using usb power but like the portability so put the battery back.


Have you contacted Chord themselves?
BTW , there are no true replacement batteries on Aliexpress . they are all cheaper batteries that are not really suitable . believe me I have checked.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Does anyone else finds nice synergy between HD650 and Mojo ? I was expecting Mojo to fit Utopias better,  but it actually got glued with HD650. This combo bests my previous lower tier tube desktop equipment ( Feliks Echo + Topping E30 dac). Even though with Echo vocals sounds more romantic, but whole presentation is too laid back. Technically Mojo is superior here and brings more life to HD650 while keeping it's organic sound signature.

With Utopias it can be hit or miss and is very track dependent. Some tracks can sound a bit grainy and thin in treble region. That doesn't mix well with utopias aggressive approach. Where HD650 is naturally rolled off in bass, mojo with utopia misses on impact in lowest registers. With well recorded track it will still show strengths on Utopia, but with HD650 everything gells so well that I can listen to any genre.


----------



## surfgeorge

hakunamakaka said:


> Does anyone else finds nice synergy between HD650 and Mojo ? I was expecting Mojo to fit Utopias better,  but it actually got glued with HD650. This combo bests my previous lower tier tube desktop equipment ( Feliks Echo + Topping E30 dac). Even though with Echo vocals sounds more romantic, but whole presentation is too laid back. Technically Mojo is superior here and brings more life to HD650 while keeping it's organic sound signature.
> 
> With Utopias it can be hit or miss and is very track dependent. Some tracks can sound a bit grainy and thin in treble region. That doesn't mix well with utopias aggressive approach. Where HD650 is naturally rolled off in bass, mojo with utopia misses on impact in lowest registers. With well recorded track it will still show strengths on Utopia, but with HD650 everything gells so well that I can listen to any genre.


If you like the Mojo mids with the Utopia but want more definition and extension in lows and highs, check out the Hugo 2!


----------



## Flognuts

Mojo and sundara is still the most synergistic combo Ive heard......it ridiculous how good they sound together.


----------



## hakunamakaka

surfgeorge said:


> If you like the Mojo mids with the Utopia but want more definition and extension in lows and highs, check out the Hugo 2!



I do not see the purpose of hugo 2 for myself. At my home setup I've got Chord Qutest which I believe has the same dac section as hugo 2 and I think my amplifier bests amp section of Hugo 2.

My main target is a decent tube amp just to try another flavor and see how it goes with Utopia


----------



## Julius Decimus (Aug 2, 2021)

hakunamakaka said:


> My main target is a decent tube amp just to try another flavor and see how it goes with Utopia


Exactly for tube amp you are looking for or can be something else ?

What i would recommend is to check Xduoo XD05 Plus (plus right) or the new balanced version of it. Then you could order few different operational amplifiers and switch the stock one. That will change the sound a lot. Muses03 is superb for bright headphones.

Some positive points:

- Can be used as amp and so connect it to any DAC, Mojo included.
- Can change it's battery after time.
- Has internal DAC with AKM chips, no reason to use it since you have Mojo, but there is this option. 
- Separate port for charge and USB, so will not drain battery of your other device if you decide use it as DAC/Amp.
- Line out (if you use it as DAC).
- Coaxial input.
- Not very expensive.

Negatives:

- Suitable for headphones above 32 ohms, no iems and very sensitive stuff. Which the Focal Utopia should not be that sensitive.

Main point is to try different operational amplifiers with this, which will be like trying whole new amps and other devices.


----------



## Billyak

I'll be honest I have not got a set of headphones or IEMs that the mojo does not pair well with. 

I thought the 650's would be too warm with the mojo but I agree with what you said about them pairing very well.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Julius Decimus said:


> Exactly for tube amp you are looking for or can be something else ?
> 
> What i would recommend is to check Xduoo XD05 Plus (plus right) or the new balanced version of it. Then you could order few different operational amplifiers and switch the stock one. That will change the sound a lot. Muses03 is superb for bright headphones.
> 
> ...



Mojo actually sealed the deal for me regards similar portable devices. I see no purpose of Xduoo XD05 in my scenario as it won't match qualities of good desktop amplifier. 
My current desktop setup Mac->Denafrips Iris-> Chord Qutest->Luxman P1 punches way above than any portable dac/amp can bring to the table, but Mojo comes closest.

With tube amplifier I want to achieve additional bass impact, improved staging and timbre for Utopia. I want to see how luxman will stack against decent tube amplifier and In the end I plan to keep only one.


----------



## damdl

Hi everybody! So I've been on the fence about my next step in IEM's... I've been rocking my mangird teas since last year, and they pair amazingly with the mojo. I'd say they are mid-chi-fi tier, and I would like to jump to the Hi-Fi tier. (IERZ1R's, Mest, Valkyrie, etc.) The issue with this is that in the end... In "my market" Hi-Fi means paying about double the usual amount for headphones; and sending them back... Well usually costs as much as ordering them, haha. This said I don't really have a lot of space to try and send back...

I know it's possibly a very complicated question to answer and completely dependent on one's taste, but what are those High-end IEM's that pair greatly with the Mojo? 

_I'm someone who is "sensitive" to high frequencies**_


----------



## Kentajalli

damdl said:


> Hi everybody!
> _I'm someone who is "sensitive" to high frequencies**_


Hear, hear . . .


----------



## damdl

Kentajalli said:


> Hear, hear . . .


Not entirely sure of what to make of that, haha... I know I'm asking for a lot here, But I'm curious of some of your experiences... I still feel pretty much a newbie in the game


----------



## Kentajalli

damdl said:


> Not entirely sure of what to make of that, haha... I know I'm asking for a lot here, But I'm curious of some of your experiences... I still feel pretty much a newbie in the game


means, me too.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Curious myself.
As i'd rate my FD5 higher on my "music-pleasure-scale" than my D9200 with the Mojo, it's gonna be a surprise what's next. ^^
(pls don't hit me for that statement  )

Even with this "bargain" single dd the Mojo is great match.
Much better than BTR5 or V30.
Didn't hung it on to my R28 yet.


----------



## antdroid

damdl said:


> Hi everybody! So I've been on the fence about my next step in IEM's... I've been rocking my mangird teas since last year, and they pair amazingly with the mojo. I'd say they are mid-chi-fi tier, and I would like to jump to the Hi-Fi tier. (IERZ1R's, Mest, Valkyrie, etc.) The issue with this is that in the end... In "my market" Hi-Fi means paying about double the usual amount for headphones; and sending them back... Well usually costs as much as ordering them, haha. This said I don't really have a lot of space to try and send back...
> 
> I know it's possibly a very complicated question to answer and completely dependent on one's taste, but what are those High-end IEM's that pair greatly with the Mojo?
> 
> _I'm someone who is "sensitive" to high frequencies**_




I recently got the Mojo/Poly and been using it with MEST CIEM and Viento CIEM amongst other in-ears. If you're sensitive to highs, check out the Sony IER-M9 maybe? Or the U12T, although that has a peak at around 16KHz, which for many may not be audible anyway. IER-Z1R has bright-ish treble, and may be worse if you have small ears like me, where the insertion depth really makes it bright due to its large size. Valkyrie, has bright highs too, but makes up for it with big bass (V-shape).


----------



## damdl

antdroid said:


> I recently got the Mojo/Poly and been using it with MEST CIEM and Viento CIEM amongst other in-ears. If you're sensitive to highs, check out the Sony IER-M9 maybe? Or the U12T, although that has a peak at around 16KHz, which for many may not be audible anyway. IER-Z1R has bright-ish treble, and may be worse if you have small ears like me, where the insertion depth really makes it bright due to its large size. Valkyrie, has bright highs too, but makes up for it with big bass (V-shape).


That IER-M9 has an interesting price... Yeah, I am a Sony fanboy, but I've heard that the IER-Z1R has a big spike in the treble. A 1700 USD error would hurt... The U12T... That is near to the no-go zone in terms of pricing but, those reviews on the U12T make it sound like a no brainer...

What are your thoughts on the IER-M9?


Chris Kaoss said:


> Curious myself.
> As i'd rate my FD5 higher on my "music-pleasure-scale" than my D9200 with the Mojo, it's gonna be a surprise what's next. ^^
> (pls don't hit me for that statement  )
> 
> ...


Been thinking about those single DD's... IE 900 might be another competitor there... but for that price... maybe FD5 is kickass


----------



## antdroid

damdl said:


> That IER-M9 has an interesting price... Yeah, I am a Sony fanboy, but I've heard that the IER-Z1R has a big spike in the treble. A 1700 USD error would hurt... The U12T... That is near to the no-go zone in terms of pricing but, those reviews on the U12T make it sound like a no brainer...
> 
> What are your thoughts on the IER-M9?
> 
> Been thinking about those single DD's... IE 900 might be another competitor there... but for that price... maybe FD5 is kickass


The M9 is one of my favorite under $1K. Its an easy, non-fatiguing listen. I wrote a full review of it here: https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2020/09/sony-ier-m9-review.html

I dont own one though, and I explain why in the review. (it's because I own a similar CIEM in the Viento)


----------



## antdroid

@damdl forgot to mention, if you like the Mangird Tea sound, but want an upgrade, the new Shuoer EJ07M has similar sound but upgrade in pretty much every way for just a little more. I also just reviewed it. I also like the Dunu SA6 a lot!


----------



## surfgeorge (Aug 3, 2021)

damdl said:


> Hi everybody! So I've been on the fence about my next step in IEM's... I've been rocking my mangird teas since last year, and they pair amazingly with the mojo. I'd say they are mid-chi-fi tier, and I would like to jump to the Hi-Fi tier. (IERZ1R's, Mest, Valkyrie, etc.) The issue with this is that in the end... In "my market" Hi-Fi means paying about double the usual amount for headphones; and sending them back... Well usually costs as much as ordering them, haha. This said I don't really have a lot of space to try and send back...
> 
> I know it's possibly a very complicated question to answer and completely dependent on one's taste, but what are those High-end IEM's that pair greatly with the Mojo?
> 
> _I'm someone who is "sensitive" to high frequencies**_



After buying the Mojo in 2017 I have been working my way up through the IEM market  over the past 4 years.
It was really a journey, learning about technologies, what is available at which prices and who's opinion to listen to.
Toranku listed a number of recommended reviewers here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/tor...ws-and-target-eq-filters.895832/post-16465893
I found the threads by Toranku and Precogvision exceptionally helpful, especially the ranking list by Precog, linked in his opening post:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/precogs-iem-reviews-impressions.937468/post-15739675

My current rotation consists of the IER-M9, the Moondrop Variations and the Unique Melody 3DT. Each of them excells at different things.

The M9 is really good, but as everyone says, it's quite laid back. It presents music very precisely and evenly, with lots of detail, very good body and soundstage.
One thing to know is that the upper treble is quite defined and crisp, rather than just smooth. In this track the M9 almost gets a little gritty:
https://tidal.com/browse/track/99219618
Fit is comfortable but a little tricky to get right. Quite good isolation.

The Moondrop Variations is brand new, and very different from the M9, but overall almost equally good.
( I had considered the Thieaudio Monarch, but when I saw that Toranku and Precogvision put the Variations on their personal favorites list I got them instead)
Excellent bass, clean, fast, punchy and detailed, silky smooth but slightly lean mids and treble that is present and detailed without ever getting aggressive.
It has slightly less detail than the M9, a wider but less deep soundstage with maybe slightly less focused imaging, but in turn it is more dynamic. Great with female vocals, a bit thin with males. It's cleaner and tighter than the M9. The fit is great for me, isolation is similar to the M9.

The UM 3DT is maybe not for you, it's maybe too V-shaped and needs some modding to smooth out the treble.
Then it's an incredibly dynamic, grande sounding IEM with excellent isolation, smooth, engaging, with good detail and stage, excellent clarity and good layering.

Long story short - The M9 is really good, but I’d take a look at the Variations too.


----------



## DBaldock9

Kentajalli said:


> Thanx for your response.
> I suppose I wait for upcoming CanJam to try some headphones out, to see what is what.
> *I don't know much about UAPP, as I couldn't find a trial version* - and I don't like the idea that I have to buy it first just to try it out, as cheap is it maybe.
> As for Neutron, it is my choice of player for years. The recent update and headphone correction database, I found it as just a gimmick!
> ...



(Emphasis Added)
A Google search for "usb audio player pro demo" provides this link - https://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/uapp-trial


----------



## Kentajalli

DBaldock9 said:


> (Emphasis Added)
> A Google search for "usb audio player pro demo" provides this link - https://www.extreamsd.com/index.php/uapp-trial


Thank you. installed.
will check it out soon.


----------



## Another Audiophile

I have been advised that the mojo has officially been discontinued...


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Another Audiophile said:


> I have been advised that the mojo has officially been discontinued...



Do you know if Chord is likely to keep making/stocking the batteries for it? Mine is running as new strong (lack of travel due to pandemic), but I can see myself needing one in two years or something...


----------



## Another Audiophile

CaptainFantastic said:


> Do you know if Chord is likely to keep making/stocking the batteries for it? Mine is running as new strong (lack of travel due to pandemic), but I can see myself needing one in two years or something...


No idea but chord is a good company. I guess support for discontinued products remain in place. Mojo 2 on the way?


----------



## jarnopp

Another Audiophile said:


> No idea but chord is a good company. I guess support for discontinued products remain in place. Mojo 2 on the way?


If Mojo2 is the replacement, I suspect it would have a similar form factor to match with Poly?


----------



## Another Audiophile

jarnopp said:


> If Mojo2 is the replacement, I suspect it would have a similar form factor to match with Poly?


I wouldn't bet on it... I mean, if they come up with a new mojo most likely it will have USB-C.


----------



## Kentajalli

jarnopp said:


> If Mojo2 is the replacement, I suspect it would have a similar form factor to match with Poly?


I also reckon if there is a Mojo2 then there would also be 2poly!
Poly'a BT section is way outdated.
At least it would need an LDAC upgrade.
But if such a 2poly turns up, and it does fit old Mojo and a little cheaper, then it would sell like hot-cakes!


----------



## x RELIC x

hakunamakaka said:


> I do not see the purpose of hugo 2 for myself. At my home setup I've got Chord Qutest which I believe has the same dac section as hugo 2 and I think my amplifier bests amp section of Hugo 2.
> 
> My main target is a decent tube amp just to try another flavor and see how it goes with Utopia


The Qutest DAC’s analogue output (it is not a separate amp stage) is actually the same as the Mojo’s, as confirmed by Rob. The Hugo2 DAC’s analogue output is more sophisticated with second order noise shapers. I reckon that this is because, by design, the Qutest is meant to be used with an external amp, but be aware that the DAC’s analogue stage (what drive’s all of the outputs in Rob’s designs) is not bypassed compared to traditional gear with a separate amp section.

Go for what you enjoy of course, and a tube amp may give what you’re looking for.


----------



## surfgeorge

For those who didn’t see the thread yet:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-2-speculation-thread.885405/

There is even a photo of a supposed Mojo 2, which looks like it will be compatible with the regular Poly.


----------



## Kentajalli

If nothing is launched at upcoming CanJam , chances are nothing will be launched till next one.
Assuming CanJam itself won't get cancelled .


----------



## dakanao

Shouldn't the Hugo 1, Hugo 2, Chord Mojo and even Chord Dave all sound exactly the same due them being audibly transparant as per the audiosciencereview site?


----------



## Hooster

jarnopp said:


> If Mojo2 is the replacement, I suspect it would have a similar form factor to match with Poly?



Doubtful. Especially since one would expect them to make the new Mojo able do whatever the poly does. That would make attaching an old poly pointless.


----------



## Hooster

dakanao said:


> Shouldn't the Hugo 1, Hugo 2, Chord Mojo and even Chord Dave all sound exactly the same due them being audibly transparant as per the audiosciencereview site?



Really? Audibly transparent? Is there a test for that?

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-measurements-of-chord-mojo-dac-and-amp.5120/

"There is really nothing broken in Chord Mojo. It performs well in a variety of tests. The issue with it is so much technical hype about its superiority that one is left empty after seeing performance that is well below state-of-the-art. *We have DACs at less than half the price easily outperforming it on many tests.* I cannot see any technical benefit to its design approach. On the contrary, that approach brings with it much higher cost, and power consumption. Combine that with the poor user interface and the Chord Mojo is simply not my cup of tea."


----------



## dontfeedphils

Hooster said:


> Especially since one would expect them to make the new Mojo able do whatever the poly does.



Can't say that I'd expect that. They're different products with different use cases. Makes sense to me that they stay separate products.


----------



## Hooster

dontfeedphils said:


> Can't say that I'd expect that. They're different products with different use cases. Makes sense to me that they stay separate products.



As long as you are happy to pay for more boxes...


----------



## Kentajalli

Hooster said:


> As long as you are happy to pay for more boxes...


there are reasons for more boxes.
Mojo for various reasons almost has no free space inside, to squeeze poly inside is not possible, also not everyone requires wireless functionality (me!), why carry it about and pay for something I don't use, also poly can protect Mojo from RFI or EMI.
If Mojo had wireless facility but was £200 more expensive, I wouldn't have bought one.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Hooster said:


> As long as you are happy to pay for more boxes...



I think having separate devices that you can chose to buy or not is better than running the price up unnecessarily by adding features many users probably don't want or need. 

Modularity is a plus.


----------



## hakunamakaka

dakanao said:


> Shouldn't the Hugo 1, Hugo 2, Chord Mojo and even Chord Dave all sound exactly the same due them being audibly transparant as per the audiosciencereview site?



If you blindly believe their reviews based on measurements you will most likely end up with flat and boring sound. I have their highly praised, 0 distortion, one of the best measured dac Topping E30. Once I purchased Chord Qutest it basically killed E30 without a contest in my audio chain. Qutest gave detailed, better layered and more exciting sound. The difference was even larger when I tested dac's with speakers.


----------



## Hooster

I would like a Chord dap with a Chord dac and functionality similar to modern daps. If they want to call it the Mojo 2, fine. They could produce this in cooperation with companies such as Shanling or Fiio who have a good handle on dap technology.


----------



## dakanao

hakunamakaka said:


> If you blindly believe their reviews based on measurements you will most likely end up with flat and boring sound. I have their highly praised, 0 distortion, one of the best measured dac Topping E30. Once I purchased Chord Qutest it basically killed E30 without a contest in my audio chain. Qutest gave detailed, better layered and more exciting sound. The difference was even larger when I tested dac's with speakers.


Yeah, I also found it weird that he measured the HD600 and HD650 to sound the same, and when he did the listening test he said they sounded exactly the same...

Thanks for confirming your experience with such an excellent measuring DAC. Listening still is the number 1 priority


----------



## hakunamakaka

dakanao said:


> Yeah, I also found it weird that he measured the HD600 and HD650 to sound the same, and when he did the listening test he said they sounded exactly the same...
> 
> Thanks for confirming your experience with such an excellent measuring DAC. Listening still is the number 1 priority



ASR crew strongly believes that all well measured dac's sound the same. I mean I start to think that these guys actually do not listen to music. Priority for them is to reach already inaudible measurements leaving all the rest behind. Personally I could spot the difference even between portable dac's. When you get a revealing headphone, DAC starts to play very important role. I was actually most impressed with the DAC performance when I jumped into desktop tier


----------



## audionewbi

I've read on Asian forum that a mojo 2 demo unit is currently floating somewhere in Italy. Major changes is battery issues.


----------



## Billyak

Hooster said:


> Doubtful. Especially since one would expect them to make the new Mojo able do whatever the poly does. That would make attaching an old poly pointless.



This.  There are £15 Chromecast Audios that can pretty much delivery the same functionality of the Chord Poly (excluding SD card reading) so there is no excuse in my book why this functionality should not be built in to the Mojo 2 in 2022.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Billyak said:


> This.  There are £15 Chromecast Audios that can pretty much delivery the same functionality of the Chord Poly (excluding SD card reading) so there is no excuse in my book why this functionality should not be built in to the Mojo 2 in 2022.


I have the cromecast and I am sorry but there is no comparison between the poly and this unit


----------



## Billyak

Another Audiophile said:


> I have the cromecast and I am sorry but there is no comparison between the poly and this unit


I also have the CCA and Poly.  And I do not think there is a £585 difference between the CCA and Poly. 
CCA also has better WiFi range than the poly and can easily be used with most streaming services.  
The only way the poly works well is with roon.  All other play methods "feel" like a workaround.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Billyak said:


> I also have the CCA and Poly.  And I do not think there is a £585 difference between the CCA and Poly.
> CCA also has better WiFi range than the poly and can easily be used with most streaming services.
> The only way the poly works well is with roon.  All other play methods "feel" like a workaround.


 why don't you sell it then?


----------



## Kentajalli (Aug 5, 2021)

hakunamakaka said:


> ASR crew strongly believes that all well measured dac's . . . .


Don't knock Audio Science Review, they serve a needed purpose.
As the name claims, they are a Science based organization.
To ASR, measurements are everything, they knock things that do not measure well enough, and state it should sound accordingly.
But they have said on so many occasions that the reverse is not necessarily true, meaning devices that measure well MUST sound good also!
*The Beef;*
On reviewing Mojo, they said that with all the talk regarding Mojo's claimed (by Mr. Watts) technical superiority, he (Amir) could not measure super-duper results!
Even though he did praise Mojo for having virtually no Jitter and low level stability was almost perfect, STILL it did not bode well with Mojo lovers (US)!
On reviewing the Qutest (I believe) he praised it so much, but still,  the die was cast.
ASR provides valuable information on what not to buy! and what to consider - as someone else has already said:
_Listening still is the number 1 priority._


----------



## Another Audiophile

Kentajalli said:


> Don't knock Audio Science Review, they serve a needed purpose.
> As the name claims, they are a Science based organization.
> To ASR, measurements are everything, they knock things that do not measure well enough, and state it should sound accordingly.
> But they have said on so many occasions that the reverse is not necessarily true, meaning devices that measure well MUST sound good also!
> ...


I personally left the ASR forum because the environment was toxic and rude. They do measurements not science. Science requires observation, hypothesis, test, experiments, proof of hypothesis and all in a circle. Calling ASR "science" is like calling an amateur professional. If you are really into science then https://theconversation.com/uk is a good place to start and I have been a member. The only trick, in order to join, is that the administrators need to qualify your academic credentials.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Kentajalli said:


> Don't knock Audio Science Review, they serve a needed purpose.
> As the name claims, they are a Science based organization.
> To ASR, measurements are everything, they knock things that do not measure well enough, and state it should sound accordingly.
> But they have said on so many occasions that the reverse is not necessarily true, meaning devices that measure well MUST sound good also!
> ...



They are very subjective towards certain products, especially topping. I've tested some of their hyped, very well measured products and in my case dac sounded so exciting that I would rather watch flies flying around.

Many bold statements float in ASR as EQ is like holy grail and can fix everything, tube based source sounds bad and not worth considering...

Measurements have their place in audio, but it's far from telling the whole picture which ASR tries to push. That forum is based on the smart marketing to push mediocre products at best to sell them to the countless sheeps who blindly fallows graphs. There are use-full info there, but read reviews there with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## dakanao (Aug 5, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> Don't knock Audio Science Review, they serve a needed purpose.
> As the name claims, they are a Science based organization.
> To ASR, measurements are everything, they knock things that do not measure well enough, and state it should sound accordingly.
> But they have said on so many occasions that the reverse is not necessarily true, meaning devices that measure well MUST sound good also!
> ...


Well I don't think the measuring protocol is anywhere near right if he measured the HD600 and 650 to sound the same, and if he thinks most dac/amps sound the same. To me it seems more like an ego driven bias measurement site, instead of an actual objective one.

I've also read that testing headphones at 100dB SPL is his comfortable listening volume. He most likely has serious hearing loss as well, which would explain why he thinks almost everything sounds the same.

Such a person should not conclude audio tests.


----------



## Billyak

Another Audiophile said:


> why don't you sell it then?


You are missing my point.  My point is people defend the poly even though a £15 dongle can achieve almost the same functionality and beat it in certain aspects.  I understand and accept paying a premium for a bespoke connection to the mojo but an additional £585 premium?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Billyak said:


> You are missing my point.  My point is people defend the poly even though a £15 dongle can achieve almost the same functionality and beat it in certain aspects.  I understand and accept paying a premium for a bespoke connection to the mojo but an additional £585 premium?



Yes, the Poly and those new Hugo 2 extras are priced ridiculously. I think it does Chord a disservice by pricing them at those absolutely ridiculous levels because people can then actually think that their actual products - Mojo, H2, TT2, Dave are also ridiculously overpriced, which I don't think is at all the case.

I actually asked Rob Watts about it and he said this:

"Poly wasn't my project and so I asked Matt Bartlett from Chord and I got this reply:


"I would reply that very much like the DAC products Poly was designed from the ground up.
In order to build a complex streaming platform that was able to be incredibly low powered
so it could run on batteries whilst still having enough processing power to run services such as
Roon is very complicated. Other manufacturers tend to use similar OEM platforms that have
compromises in terms of performance and power management.
With Poly we wanted to provide a pure battery powered product to give the lowest noise possible
when feeding a digital signal into Mojo.
As yet I don't think there is another manufacturer that has been able to develop a completely
portable headless streaming platform that can run from batteries for many hours and provide
very high resolution playback. Hence the reason why the technology is more expensive than
perhaps other products you might see on the market.""

See post 1924 here - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/page-129#post-15837999


----------



## jarnopp

Billyak said:


> You are missing my point.  My point is people defend the poly even though a £15 dongle can achieve almost the same functionality and beat it in certain aspects.  I understand and accept paying a premium for a bespoke connection to the mojo but an additional £585 premium?


The Chromecast can achieve “almost” all of the functionality, but it’s not portable, is it?  Couldn’t use it on a train or plane. If you don’t need what extra Poly provides, no need to worry about it.


----------



## Hooster (Aug 5, 2021)

Billyak said:


> You are missing my point.  My point is people defend the poly even though a £15 dongle can achieve almost the same functionality and beat it in certain aspects.  I understand and accept paying a premium for a bespoke connection to the mojo but an additional £585 premium?



You are 100% correct. If Chord is unable to do something as simple as integrating the functionality of the Poly in the new Mojo, perhaps they should turn their minds to doing something they seem to be very good at, like making equipment stands...







I honestly think Chord needs a complete rethink/refresh. Business model, styling, ergonomics, functionality and last but not least competitive pricing are things they need to work on if they wish to expand their business.


----------



## Billyak

jarnopp said:


> The Chromecast can achieve “almost” all of the functionality, but it’s not portable, is it?  Couldn’t use it on a train or plane. If you don’t need what extra Poly provides, no need to worry about it.


You actually could. You would just need a battery to power it and use the same hotspot mode that the poly uses. 

I really love my mojo and I will be keeping for a long while until the battery dies or if the mojo 2 comes out and is substantially better I just wish the poly delivered as well as it is advertised to.


----------



## jarnopp

Billyak said:


> You actually could. You would just need a battery to power it and use the same hotspot mode that the poly uses.
> 
> I really love my mojo and I will be keeping for a long while until the battery dies or if the mojo 2 comes out and is substantially better I just wish the poly delivered as well as it is advertised to.


On a train, maybe, but not on a plane if the phone doesn’t have internet access. That’s when you would need to use the Poly’s own hot spot mode.


----------



## Kentajalli

Billyak said:


> You are missing my point.  My point is people defend the poly even though a £15 dongle can achieve almost the same functionality and beat it in certain aspects.  I understand and accept paying a premium for a bespoke connection to the mojo but an additional £585 premium?


Where can I get one of these dongles?
On ebay they go for about £100.
I need a chromecast audio only, up to £50 if you can point me in the right direction.
serious question.
Thanx


----------



## Billyak

Sorry just checked eBay and you are correct the prices have sky rocketed since being discontinued.


----------



## miketlse

Kentajalli said:


> Where can I get one of these dongles?
> On ebay they go for about £100.
> I need a chromecast audio only, up to £50 if you can point me in the right direction.
> serious question.
> Thanx


Probably not the answer that you wanted, but quite a few Chord owners have been posting for two years, that it is a good idea to buy a chromecast audio before they become unavailable.
Like many other owners, I bought a couple of them, but now they do seem very hard to find at a cheap price.
Maybe some of the third-party dongles do the same job, but you will need to do some research first.


----------



## Billyak

I think I've seen darko mention an android box of some sort that has similar functionality.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Billyak said:


> You are missing my point.  My point is people defend the poly even though a £15 dongle can achieve almost the same functionality and beat it in certain aspects.  I understand and accept paying a premium for a bespoke connection to the mojo but an additional £585 premium?


Why not? People pay for a Ferrari that technically does the same thing with a Toyota. Still they buy the Ferrari.


----------



## Kentajalli

Another Audiophile said:


> Why not? People pay for a Ferrari that technically does the same thing with a Toyota. Still they buy the Ferrari.


I would say, three quarter are just posers , meaning to show off " look at my new toy, you can not afford!"
the other one quarter, actually understand that  Porsche does certain things a Toyota doesn't , and they want those things.
they just can not have those things for less money.
Toyota sells far far more cars than Porsche! because it has higher value for money.
but this is not a good example. if Porsche was a bit cheaper, I still wouldn't touch it!
but if Poly was cheaper .....


----------



## vlach

Another Audiophile said:


> Why not? People pay for a Ferrari that technically does the same thing with a Toyota. Still they buy the Ferrari.


Sure, if you take performance out of the equation.


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> I would say, three quarter are just posers , meaning to show off " look at my new toy, you can not afford!"
> the other one quarter, actually understand that  Porsche does certain things a Toyota doesn't , and they want those things.
> they just can not have those things for less money.
> Toyota sells far far more cars than Porsche! because it has higher value for money.
> ...


This is a good question. Out of curiosity, how much cheaper would it have to be?  I’ve followed this thread from the beginning, and originally there were going to be multiple modules: SD card, WiFi, etc. but Chord decided to put it all in one. I think that was wise, because it creates more value and less complication, but trades off flexibility. They also developed a custome 10-layer chip to fit the small form factor.

So, for trade offs to lower the price, would you accept a larger form factor, a plastic case instead of aluminum, or ??  I leave that to the DIYers and look to Chord for the premium product, even in the lower mobile range.


----------



## kennyb123

Anyone have any experience driving Aeon Noire headphones with a Mojo?


----------



## jarnopp

kennyb123 said:


> Anyone have any experience driving Aeon Noire headphones with a Mojo?


Yes, that is now my primary combo for daily listening, about an hour a day in the morning, when away from mScaler/TT2. It is the best combination I could imagine for Mojo, and I started with the A2C with stock pads and then went to the perforated pads and then the A2C. It’s both sweet and detailed to my ears, with good, balanced bass, minds and treble. Revealing and pleasurable. Mojo drives them fine on double red to as high as double green, depending on source and loudness preference. Highly recommended.


----------



## kennyb123

jarnopp said:


> Yes, that is now my primary combo for daily listening, about an hour a day in the morning, when away from mScaler/TT2. It is the best combination I could imagine for Mojo, and I started with the A2C with stock pads and then went to the perforated pads and then the A2C. It’s both sweet and detailed to my ears, with good, balanced bass, minds and treble. Revealing and pleasurable. Mojo drives them fine on double red to as high as double green, depending on source and loudness preference. Highly recommended.


Thank you so much for your reply.  That you also have a TT2 provides me with an additional helpful data point.  Glad you are really happy with them!


----------



## Billyak

Another Audiophile said:


> Why not? People pay for a Ferrari that technically does the same thing with a Toyota. Still they buy the Ferrari.


I would consider the poly a Ferrari if it has the latest level Bluetooth with all the latest codecs and effortless connectivity to either roon smartphone or pc/Mac etc. If it had an accompanying app that worked quickly and efficiently with no requirement for 3rd party apps. If it's battery life was not terrible.  If it's WiFi range was even close to CCA or a smartphone (after all the poly costs as much as a high end smartphone)
Then I would consider the poly a Ferrari and then your comparison to a Toyota would make sense to me.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Billyak said:


> I would consider the poly a Ferrari if it has the latest level Bluetooth with all the latest codecs and effortless connectivity to either roon smartphone or pc/Mac etc. If it had an accompanying app that worked quickly and efficiently with no requirement for 3rd party apps. If it's battery life was not terrible.  If it's WiFi range was even close to CCA or a smartphone (after all the poly costs as much as a high end smartphone)
> Then I would consider the poly a Ferrari and then your comparison to a Toyota would make sense to me.


Which car has more "accessories"? A Ferrari Enzo or a Toyota Auris? When we talk strictly about performance then yes, it's a Ferrari.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Another Audiophile said:


> Which car has more "accessories"? A Ferrari Enzo or a Toyota Auris? When we talk strictly about performance then yes, it's a Ferrari.



lol I think it's time to abandon this analogy.  It was pretty flawed to begin with.


----------



## Kentajalli

Another Audiophile said:


> Which car has more "accessories"? A Ferrari Enzo or a Toyota Auris? When we talk strictly about performance then yes, it's a Ferrari.


Just for fun!  
Which car (or hifi equipment) has an accessory that costs more than the car itself ???
For comparison , if I am correct:
Hugo2 retails for about £1800 - 2Go retails for about £1000 (i.e. %56)
Mojo is £400 - Poly is £500 (i.e. %125 !)
These are really expensive accessories, compared to the price of the equipment.
dCS rossini is £20k , the clock is £6.6K (%33)
dCS network bridge is just over £4K !

I am not knocking Chord at all - If one needs a Poly, then pay for it, by all means.
I think Poly is an expensive acc. with limited use. Because Chord could not sell it in mass numbers, the cost of original R&D and limited manufacturing has inflated its price.
Mojo has stood the test of time, but Poly quickly got outdated (The BT section at least).


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Kentajalli said:


> Just for fun!
> Which car (or hifi equipment) has an accessory that costs more than the car itself ???
> For comparison , if I am correct:
> Hugo2 retails for about £1800 - 2Go retails for about £1000 (i.e. %56)
> ...



I agree re the price of the Poly. Despite the response from Chord that I quoted above, I believe that indeed Chord finance/marketing (nothing to do with Rob / engineering) decided that they have a captive clientele and slapped a very, very unreasonable price on the Poly. It really is mind boggling to claim the Poly hardware and research cost more than the Mojo itself.

I get it that they are a respected brand that designs and manufactures high quality niche products. As such, I don't think they should go down market with the prices to chase more customers; I for one don't think a Mojo 2 that does more than the original Mojo should cost the same. But with the Poly they went so unreasonably high that they lost even a "loyal" customer on this particular product -- as a matter of principle.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

CaptainFantastic said:


> I agree re the price of the Poly. Despite the response from Chord that I quoted above, I believe that indeed Chord finance/marketing (nothing to do with Rob / engineering) decided that they have a captive clientele and slapped a very, very unreasonable price on the Poly. It really is mind boggling to claim the Poly hardware and research cost more than the Mojo itself.
> 
> I get it that they are a respected brand that designs and manufactures high quality niche products. As such, I don't think they should go down market with the prices to chase more customers; I for one don't think a Mojo 2 that does more than the original Mojo should cost the same. But with the Poly they went so unreasonably high that they lost even a "loyal" customer on this particular product -- as a matter of principle.


Pairing the Mojo with a low end DAP beats the Poly with far greater feature set and much lower price.  The only advantage the Poly has is it fits nicely with the Mojo.    Right now, I own a Mojo/Poly and it gets no ear time at all because my DX300 outperforms it in every way.


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> Just for fun!
> Which car (or hifi equipment) has an accessory that costs more than the car itself ???


www.cyberlandr.com


----------



## Another Audiophile (Aug 6, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> Just for fun!
> Which car (or hifi equipment) has an accessory that costs more than the car itself ???
> For comparison , if I am correct:
> Hugo2 retails for about £1800 - 2Go retails for about £1000 (i.e. %56)
> ...


The question for me is simple. 400 and 500£. Can you find a portable device that sounds better for this money? But again, what is better. Anyway. To change the subject. Does anybody knows if you can tell the year build of a mojo from its S/N?


----------



## Kentajalli (Aug 6, 2021)

Another Audiophile said:


> The question for me is simple. 400 and 500£. Can you find a portable device that sounds better for this money?


For Mojo:
Not yet, but I am on the look out.
For Poly:
Don't know, the price was inhibitive, for my limited use it wasn't worth it.

I mean if I was to have a phone or a tablet to control what to play, it is not much of a bother to run a USB cable to the DAC (not a tiny 2" cable, but a 1.2m cable).
Think about it, I have to be close enough to the DAC to plug my ear/headphones to it, don't I? so I could plug the USB too.
I never use my Mojo as a desktop DAC, so that condition never applies to me.

BTW, I moded an X05BT Pro (see here) to add BT capability to my Mojo - I sold it on eBay, as even that, never got any use.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Another Audiophile said:


> The question for me is simple. 400 and 500£. Can you find a portable device that sounds better for this money?


By portable device if you mean an alternate to Ploy. The best one I can think of would be the xDuoo X10T II. It's almost the same size as Mojo, built to be used as a transport, has built-in controls and EQ, has a screen, has HiBy Link to control playback from a phone, SD Card for Offline use, can be used with other devices cause of multiple outputs... and costs less than Poly, the only fault with the X10 T II is lack of LDAC.

If you are OK with loosing some sound quality, the Topping BC3 is a great option and much better than 05BL Pro. I got the BC3 about 4 days ago and have tested it with my Mojo and iDSD Signature both work great with no delay connected via an Optical Cable. It has better range than 05BL Pro, can be used as a bluetooth DAC/Amp for IEM's or even easy to drive Headphones like my Meze 99C. because it has the ability to use an optical cable there is no need to worry about noise or interference from usb input.


----------



## hakunamakaka

I've just found Brian Bennet KPM 1000 album and it nicely shows strengths of Mojo. Everything is so well organized and pronounced even though soundstage is intimate. I see people commonly mention in this thread that "this" DAP is better in every way/ night and day difference etc. This is simply not true, I've already disproved one statement where "Fiio M11 is way better than Mojo". As I already own better DAP from Fiio line, M11 pro which lagged behind mojo regards qualities than I'm most interested


----------



## magicalmouse

I am using my mojo *without* a battery from usb on my laptop, this seems fine, i did wonder if connecting the power socket to the mains using a usb charger is:

1. possible
2. safe to leave plugged in permanently

Ideally i would a response from Chord and anyone who has done this successfully and safely.

d


----------



## Billyak

I think someone in this thread earlier has done a mod to replace the battery with a super capacitor similar to the Hugo 2.  Something about needing 9v compared to 5v from usb.


----------



## Kentajalli

Billyak said:


> I think someone in this thread earlier has done a mod to replace the battery with a super capacitor similar to the Hugo 2.  Something about needing 9v compared to 5v from usb.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-modification.945220/


----------



## Billyak

Kentajalli said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-modification.945220/


There you go.


----------



## magicalmouse

Thank you Billyak and Kentajalli, but i read the thread and while it is clear that usb from laptop/pc is fine as is an external powerpack, i still want to know if connecting a mojo without battery to the mains using a *usb charger plug* is safe as a permanent connection?

d


----------



## jarnopp (Aug 9, 2021)

magicalmouse said:


> Thank you Billyak and Kentajalli, but i read the thread and while it is clear that usb from laptop/pc is fine as is an external powerpack, i still want to know if connecting a mojo without battery to the mains using a *usb charger plug* is safe as a permanent connection?
> 
> d


Per Rob Watts (who technically is not Chord):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2494#post-14512464


----------



## Kentajalli (Aug 9, 2021)

magicalmouse said:


> Thank you Billyak and Kentajalli, but i read the thread and while it is clear that usb from laptop/pc is fine as is an external powerpack, i still want to know if connecting a mojo without battery to the mains using a *usb charger plug* is safe as a permanent connection?
> 
> d


Others have done it, and nothing has blown up yet (that we know of!) so practically, It is safe (Chord may disagree).
But the question : "should I do it or not?" has been debated on the same link, draw your own conclusions.
Power from laptop may at times may not be enough, most laptops limit power output into a USB 2 device to 0.5A , Mojo technically needs 1A, so if you have a proper wall charger (not from a dollar shop) then the wall unit would be better, perhaps even cleaner.


----------



## magicalmouse

jarnopp said:


> Per Rob Watts (who technically is not Chord):
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2494#post-14512464


Thank you, i read this and it seems to say that high impedance headphones over 32 ohms can be driven very successfully without a battery - using usb power but lower impedance headphones <32 ohms need the battery to provide dynamics, this i find difficult to understand as i thought low impedance headphones were easy to drive hence being used with mobile phones?


----------



## Kentajalli (Aug 9, 2021)

magicalmouse said:


> Thank you, i read this and it seems to say that high impedance headphones over 32 ohms can be driven very successfully without a battery - using usb power but lower impedance headphones <32 ohms need the battery to provide dynamics, this i find difficult to understand as i thought low impedance headphones were easy to drive hence being used with mobile phones?


Yes and No!
high impedance headphones, require higher output voltage to make them loud enough, since Mojo works on about 8Volts, and has a good amp , it can drive them.
Standard mobile phones can not output enough voltage, so they don't go loud enough.
But lower impedance headphones, require more current to drive them (and a low output impedance on the amp side), hence they need more sudden surges of current, than high impedance headphones.
Batteries and large capacitors can provide such surges, the charging circuit of Mojo may not be up to the task.
Remember, the powersupply section of Mojo was designed for a single purpose, slow charging of the battery ONLY!
But as Mr. Watts designs everything with a large headroom, it can actually power the Mojo, but in reality it wasn'r meant to.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Kentajalli said:


> Yes and No!
> high impedance headphones, require higher output voltage to make them loud enough, since Mojo works on about 8Volts, and has a good amp , it can drive them.
> Standard mobile phones can not output enough voltage, so they don't go loud enough.
> But lower impedance headphones, require more current to drive them (and a low output impedance on the amp side), hence they need more sudden surges of current, than high impedance headphones.
> ...


In short, even a 9V / 2A wall charger will be restricted by the charging circuit of the Mojo and isn't able to provide its full power, so to think.
To bridge this cap, you've to use the battery and/or power caps.


----------



## Hooster

hakunamakaka said:


> I've just found Brian Bennet KPM 1000 album and it nicely shows strengths of Mojo. Everything is so well organized and pronounced even though soundstage is intimate. I see people commonly mention in this thread that "this" DAP is better in every way/ night and day difference etc. This is simply not true, I've already disproved one statement where "Fiio M11 is way better than Mojo". As I already own better DAP from Fiio line, M11 pro which lagged behind mojo regards qualities than I'm most interested



I have owned a Mojo and I now own a Fiio M11 Plus, so no need to prove anything to me. I have used and listened to both so I know what I think. You have stated your opinion, the same as other people do. It does not prove anything.

If the Mojo was so great it would still be selling like hot cakes. What people are willing to spend their own money on is quite telling.
I can't wait to see the next version of Mojo. Apparently it will be here soon!


----------



## Kentajalli

Chris Kaoss said:


> In short, even a 9V / 2A wall charger will be restricted by the charging circuit of the Mojo and isn't able to provide its full power, so to think.
> To bridge this cap, you've to use the battery and/or power caps.


Yes, correct .
but don't ever shove 9V into Mojo , it most probably will do some damage.
Mojo needs 5V.


----------



## vlach (Aug 9, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> Yes, correct .
> but don't ever shove 9V into Mojo , it most probably will do some damage.
> Mojo needs 5V.


But...a fully charged battery measures 8.4V, therefore i doubt 9V would cause any damage.


----------



## Rob Watts

vlach said:


> But...a fully charged battery measures 8.4V, therefore i doubt 9V would cause any damage.


Absolutely not. USB charging *MUST* conform to USB power standards of 5v +/-0.25v, otherwise if greater than 5.5v you *will* destroy Mojo. There are efficient charge pump circuits inside Mojo to create the larger voltages required internally.


----------



## vlach

Rob Watts said:


> Absolutely not. USB charging *MUST* conform to USB power standards of 5v +/-0.25v, otherwise if greater than 5.5v you *will* destroy Mojo. There are efficient charge pump circuits inside Mojo to create the larger voltages required internally.


Sorry everyone, i misread the previous post, thinking the discussion was about connecting an internal battery 'in lieu' of the supplied battery without going over 8.4V. I never meant to suggest that a 9V battery could be used for the USB charging, of course that voltage should remain 5V. Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## Kentajalli (Aug 10, 2021)

vlach said:


> But...a fully charged battery measures 8.4V, therefore i doubt 9V would cause any damage.


On a side note:
Charging voltage to a Lithium Polymer (LiPo) battery needs to be carefully controlled, or ELSE!
Mojo battery is rated 7.4V nominal, requiring 8.4V to charge it to 100% capacity.
LiPo's are happy between 20% to 90% (or there about) charge capacity to have longer life.
I believe Mojo only charges to 8.2V carefully to extend the life of the battery.
This LiPo under load hovers just under 8V, which is a happy voltage for Mojo.
Now, if one was to shove 9V (current not limited) into such a battery, it will cause overheating, leaking and possibly explosion!
Charging a LiPo is a delicate dance, which Mojo knows how to do.
It is not wise to bypass any parts of Mojo's powersupply chain, or modifying it, unless you really know what you are doing, and are ready for consequences.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Rob Watts said:


> Absolutely not. USB charging *MUST* conform to USB power standards of 5v +/-0.25v, otherwise if greater than 5.5v you *will* destroy Mojo. There are efficient charge pump circuits inside Mojo to create the larger voltages required internally.


Hello Rob,
Do you know if I can use my Qutest power supply to charge the poly and mojo while connected as one unit? I see that it is 5v 2.1 Amps.


----------



## Rob Watts

I had no involvement in Poly, but 5V 2.1A USB PSU should be fine charging Poly and Mojo.


----------



## fablestruck

Hello ppl, been asking in the Hugo thread instead and someone directed me here.
I am a new Mojo user.
Any suggestions about optimal IEM matching with this DAC?
Thanx


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Hmm.
In my little knowledge, pick one, plug it in and enjoy. ^^

Honestly, it's a somewhat undefined question that every iem will match here. 

Do you've a favourite one?


----------



## Kentajalli

fablestruck said:


> Hello ppl, been asking in the Hugo thread instead and someone directed me here.
> I am a new Mojo user.
> Any suggestions about optimal IEM matching with this DAC?
> Thanx


Mojo is not fussy!
Chris Kaoss is right.


----------



## Billyak

Every iem I have sings out of the mojo.


----------



## fablestruck

Billyak said:


> Every iem I have sings out of the mojo.


Thanks for the replies.

OK I get the point guys. 

I did try it with Shure se846, Mackie mp-460 and Sennheiser IE400pro. Got better performance from the Mackies from a first impression.

I was thinking there'd be recommendations regarding say low/high impedance, DD/BA differences etc.


----------



## antdroid

fablestruck said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> OK I get the point guys.
> 
> ...


my iem recs are in my signature, but it really depends on your tastes for musical preferences.

I agree, the mojo plays well with a lot of IEMs. It also has low impedance so IEMs that are sensitive to it wont be affected, unless you want it to be.

I personally use the Hidition Viento-B and Unique Melody MEST CIEMs and enjoy both with the Mojo/Poly right now.


----------



## Hooster

fablestruck said:


> Hello ppl, been asking in the Hugo thread instead and someone directed me here.
> I am a new Mojo user.
> Any suggestions about optimal IEM matching with this DAC?
> Thanx



Moondrop S8!


----------



## baskingshark

Hi! I'm very interested in purchasing a Chord Mojo locally from a 2nd hand shop.
I know newer is not always better, but the Mojo has been out for a few years, has it aged well when compared to some modern day sources?
TBH I'm a bit worried about the battery issues I've read on forums with the Mojo. But if worst come to worst, I'm also okay to unplug the Mojo and use it as a USB powered DAC/amp for the desktop.

Thank you for your advise and appreciate any input!


----------



## fablestruck

hakunamakaka said:


> I've just found Brian Bennet KPM 1000 album and it nicely shows strengths of Mojo. Everything is so well organized and pronounced even though soundstage is intimate. I see people commonly mention in this thread that "this" DAP is better in every way/ night and day difference etc. This is simply not true, I've already disproved one statement where "Fiio M11 is way better than Mojo". As I already own better DAP from Fiio line, M11 pro which lagged behind mojo regards qualities than I'm most interested


Hi there. I am a new Mojo user.
A/B -ing with my V30 ( I also own the M11) I think I notice a more 'intimate' soundstage with the Mojo as you mention above.
Would you suggest that this is a standard characteristic of its presentation?


----------



## hakunamakaka

fablestruck said:


> Hi there. I am a new Mojo user.
> A/B -ing with my V30 ( I also own the M11) I think I notice a more 'intimate' soundstage with the Mojo as you mention above.
> Would you suggest that this is a standard characteristic of its presentation?



Yes mojo is intimate, but soundstage is well organized. Mojo doesn't blend sounds during complex passages which can be perceived in many similar "portable" dac/amps. I don't mind intimate presentation if things fall into places as it should

Fiio M11 Pro has "cleaner" presentation, but it comes with price. It has that glossy character to it which not always plays in Fiio M11 Pro favor. Personally I enjoy more lively presentation of Mojo and I need way less volume with mojo than with Fiio M11 Pro to get my toe tapping

Mojo is a keeper for me and the only thing is that it is not suited for portable use with phone, but as an external dac/amp for laptop is amazing. I'm coming from holidays now and will test Mojo via "cleaner" optical input tomorrow to see if here is any audible difference.

If I'll see an improvement over optical I'm really considering getting Digione Player Signature to replace my macbook as a streamer at home


----------



## fablestruck

hakunamakaka said:


> Yes mojo is intimate, but soundstage is well organized. Mojo doesn't blend sounds during complex passages which can be perceived in many similar "portable" dac/amps. I don't mind intimate presentation if things fall into places as it should
> 
> Fiio M11 Pro has "cleaner" presentation, but it comes with price. It has that glossy character to it which not always plays in Fiio M11 Pro favor. Personally I enjoy more lively presentation of Mojo and I need way less volume with mojo than with Fiio M11 Pro to get my toe tapping
> 
> ...


Yes, I actually bought it for a laptop DAC.
I am still getting accustomed to its presentation. I am mostly an IEM user.  
I'd say it is more oriented on the lower mids/bass region from a first impression.
From this, I would predict that it must be more suited for more neutrally set multi-BA IEMs rather than warm-sounding DD ones.
Do you have any opinion regarding best IEM match for the MOJO?


----------



## fablestruck (Aug 16, 2021)

fablestruck said:


> Yes, I actually bought it for a laptop DAC.
> I am still getting accustomed to its presentation. I am mostly an IEM user.
> I'd say it is more oriented on the lower mids/bass region from a first impression.
> From this, I would predict that it must be more suited for more neutrally set multi-BA IEMs rather than warm-sounding DD ones.
> Do you have any opinion regarding best IEM match for the MOJO?


No. I replaced the USB cable and the sound signature and detail retrieval changed.
It seems my previous cable was of low quality or damaged for some reason.
Now more forward and extended highs than before as well as the whole presentation.
Much better now. Also the soundstage is not quite intimate.
Ignore my previous posts about my perceived Mojo SQ as they were misguided.


----------



## hakunamakaka

I've tested Mojo today over  an optical input and there is an improvement over USB. Sound is a bit more fuller and rounded and there is in general a bit more meat on notes. However differences are very minor and if you need to use USB get a quality or at least shortest USB cable. When Mojo is used with long, poor quality USB sound is thinner and edgier up top. Mojo like it's bigger brother Qutest is prone to Jitter from noisy sources like laptop. I've done comparison against my desktop equipment and was pleasantly surprised with Mojo. Not as critical listening during daytime use, but to my ears mojo punches 80-85% of desktop performance at least.


----------



## Kentajalli (Aug 16, 2021)

hakunamakaka said:


> I've tested Mojo today over  an optical input and there is an improvement over USB. Sound is a bit more fuller and rounded and there is in general a bit more meat on notes. However differences are very minor and if you need to use USB get a quality or at least shortest USB cable. When Mojo is used with long, poor quality USB sound is thinner and edgier up top. Mojo like it's bigger brother Qutest is prone to Jitter from noisy sources like laptop. I've done comparison against my desktop equipment and was pleasantly surprised with Mojo. Not as critical listening during daytime use, but to my ears mojo punches 80-85% of desktop performance at least.


Errrr ... not exactly!
Mojo (as well as other Chord DACs) are virtually jitter free, don't take my word for it, just read any review with measurements you can find on the net.
This lack of jitter is partly one of the major reasons why they sound so good.
Mojo alone (not the rest of Chord family) does not have siolation on its USB input. That is because proper isolation uses power, and battery power is at premium for a Mobile device, so it was decided against.
That makes Mojo prone to RFI , though I personally never have experienced any, but others have.
RFI on USB input messes with Mojo.
Now Optical input by default is isolated! so in a NOISY environment it will sound better than USB.
Remember, people swear by sound quality of Mojo-Poly combo. Poly connects to Mojo through USB input!
A short USB cable, could in theory put Mojo close to a noisy phone, and magnify RFI.
I reckon a shielded quality USB cable of 50/100 cm with a ferrite core at DAC end to be the best solution for USB input.


----------



## fablestruck

Hey guys.
Should I use the USB 3.0 PC port to connect to the Mojo instead or it doesn't make any difference?
Also, anybody with any usb cable recommendations?
Thanx


----------



## Sluggist

Just curious, I've seen companies selling dual 3.5 mm (male) - 4.4 mm (female) adapters and cables, basically using both 3m5 outputs. I know you can't turn SE to Balanced that way, but does it have any effect on power output or anything ?

I currently just use ddhifi's 3.5 to 4.4 adapter for my stuff with 4.4...


----------



## acap13 (Aug 17, 2021)

Just to add something about my findings, I have just recently moved on from USB connection with Mojo directly from my Iphone 6S using custom 20cm Lightning to Micro USB cable. They sound decent at best but mainly its quite neutral, flat soundstage and imaging and above average separation but nothing special given my other gears already great performances. Vocal at times can be perceived as quite harsh.

Later after few years, I pulled out DX200 and use its SPDIF output connecting them to Coax input of Mojo. The result was superb and I cant go back
to using USB connection again. It even outputs DSD64 natively( white orb appeared). Making them sounds more richer, black background is more blacker, separation bested my DX200(surprisingly) and much more 3 Dimensional sound. Oh, the dynamic especially macrodynamic also improve a lot compared to the USB input. It makes most of my IEMs and headphone sounds floated and disappeared from the system. A complete transparency I suppose. I’m not sure what sorcery is with Coax input with Mojo but it surely much better than my experience with any USB connection I had in the past. IIRC, I have been quite unhappy with Mojo for so many years especially for its retail price but Coax input totally changed my mind. My mind is blown right now with the surprising result. YMMV


----------



## Kentajalli (Aug 17, 2021)

Sluggist said:


> Just curious, I've seen companies selling dual 3.5 mm (male) - 4.4 mm (female) adapters and cables, basically using both 3m5 outputs. I know you can't turn SE to Balanced that way, but does it have any effect on power output or anything ?
> 
> I currently just use ddhifi's 3.5 to 4.4 adapter for my stuff with 4.4...


No, it will not make any difference.
The two output sockets on a Mojo are wired in parallel.
Mojo by design is single ended.
Mojo does not have two outputs/two amps , it just has two sockets connected to the same amp/output point.
Think of it as one of those dollar-shop Y adaptors with a male 3.5mm jack into two 3.5mm sockets.


----------



## Kentajalli

fablestruck said:


> Hey guys.
> Should I use the USB 3.0 PC port to connect to the Mojo instead or it doesn't make any difference?
> Also, anybody with any usb cable recommendations?
> Thanx


USB 3 socket on a computer, detects if a USB 2 device is connected - so it goes into USB 2 mode. 
The actual plug and socket are also wired differently, so it will make no difference.


----------



## fablestruck

Kentajalli said:


> USB 3 socket on a computer, detects if a USB 2 device is connected - so it goes into USB 2 mode.
> The actual plug and socket are also wired differently, so it will make no difference.


I understand.
What about different cables?
Are there any specialized audio ones?


----------



## Kentajalli

fablestruck said:


> I understand.
> What about different cables?
> Are there any specialized audio ones?


Just a standard USB cable.
If it is shielded or screened, the better.
Don't know, and don't care about audiophile ones, just saying that as disclosure, so I am the wrong person to ask.
I make my own interconnect cables.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Does anyone tried powering active studio monitors with mojo ? I think it should push performance further than my macbooks dac


----------



## Johnfg465vd

hakunamakaka said:


> Does anyone tried powering active studio monitors with mojo ? I think it should push performance further than my macbooks dac


It should definitely provide better sound than a laptops internal DAC. I used mine to connect active tower speakers and it worked well.


----------



## jarnopp (Aug 17, 2021)

hakunamakaka said:


> Does anyone tried powering active studio monitors with mojo ? I think it should push performance further than my macbooks dac


I’ve used it to drive passive speakers (Omega SAMs) plus an active sub successfully while my TT2 was being repaired: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-2582#post-14995037


----------



## surfgeorge (Aug 17, 2021)

fablestruck said:


> Yes, I actually bought it for a laptop DAC.
> I am still getting accustomed to its presentation. I am mostly an IEM user.
> I'd say it is more oriented on the lower mids/bass region from a first impression.
> From this, I would predict that it must be more suited for more neutrally set multi-BA IEMs rather than warm-sounding DD ones.
> *Do you have any opinion regarding best IEM match for the MOJO?*



Need to know your preferences, the Mojo is an excellent source for IEMs, I'd just consider the character of the Mojo when chosing the IEM for you.

The character of the Mojo puts the mids in the spotlight. Rich, smooth, expressive, detailed.
Bass is full sounding and more mid bass focused, here the Hugo 2 has quite a bit more extension and definition. Mojo is more fun and relaxing.
Treble is a bit like bass, a little relaxed and shimmery rather than the extended, sparkly and aggressive.

Personally I really like the Sony IER-M9 with the Mojo, very versatile. The Moondrop Variations is also very good, especially for the money, but only if you are ok with the visceral low bass and some thinner, slightly recessed mids. Those two are the ones I have ended up after a couple of years of search.


----------



## fablestruck

surfgeorge said:


> Need to know your preferences, the Mojo is an excellent source for IEMs, I'd just consider the character of the Mojo when chosing the IEM for you.
> 
> The character of the Mojo puts the mids in the spotlight. Rich, smooth, expressive, detailed.
> Bass is full sounding and more mid bass focused, here the Hugo 2 has quite a bit more extension and definition. Mojo is more fun and relaxing.
> ...


Thank you for the reply.
I do get your remark about the richness of the mids.
I've been experimenting with my 4-BA IEMs for the time being (Shure SE846 & Mackie MP-460). 
The sound is truly awesome.
I own also the single DD Senn IE400 PRO which I look forward to listening to with the Mojo.
As for your recommendations, I was thinking about the Moondrop Blessing 2 as a candidate for a new purchase.


----------



## Kentajalli (Aug 17, 2021)

fablestruck said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> I do get your remark about the richness of the mids.
> I've been experimenting with my 4-BA IEMs for the time being (Shure SE846 & Mackie MP-460).
> The sound is truly awesome.
> ...


The IE400 pro (I have one) has a bloated bass that goes all the way to low midrange, also high treble is elevated (to my ears).
This is not Mojo's doing - on any equipment, it behaves the same.
If you are OK with a bit of EQing, IE 400 Pro's can sound very good, the resolution is quite high so is bandwidth extension, Distortion? what distortion!
I thought I warn you.


----------



## fablestruck

Kentajalli said:


> The IE400 pro (I have one) has a bloated bass that goes all the way to low midrange, also high treble is elevated (to my ears).
> This is not Mojo's doing - on any equipment, it behaves the same.
> If you are OK with a bit of EQing, IE 400 Pro's can sound very good, the resolution is quite high so is bandwidth extension, Distortion? what distortion!
> I thought I warn you.


Well, I am regularly listening to the ie400 on its BT adapter or an M11 DAP. 
Especially coupled with the last and because this DAP does not accentuate the bass region at all they truly sound fantastic.
I find myself very much drawn by its stage and imaging capacities and the resolution is quite good. Everything is well defined and in place. It is an IEM with an incredible value IMO especially now that you can find it at less than 200 euro.
But I'm not sure how it's gonna sound with the Mojo. I'll let you know soon.


----------



## Kentajalli

less than €200 ?
where?


----------



## fablestruck

Kentajalli said:


> less than €200 ?
> where?


https://www.nakas.com.cy/prd/sennheiser-ie-400-smoky-black-pro-clear-in-ear-akoistika


----------



## Kentajalli

fablestruck said:


> https://www.nakas.com.cy/prd/sennheiser-ie-400-smoky-black-pro-clear-in-ear-akoistika


And I always thought Cyprus was expensive.


----------



## fablestruck

Kentajalli said:


> And I always thought Cyprus was expensive.


Well for some reason the local authorized dealer here has IE Pro line on sale often. I thought it was a global Sennheiser policy through.


----------



## surfgeorge

fablestruck said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> I do get your remark about the richness of the mids.
> I've been experimenting with my 4-BA IEMs for the time being (Shure SE846 & Mackie MP-460).
> The sound is truly awesome.
> ...


Going to reply by PM to keep the Mojo thread focused on the Mojo


----------



## 548184 (Oct 7, 2021)

cleaning up...  thanks for your support.


----------



## 548184 (Oct 7, 2021)

cleaning up...  thanks for your support.


----------



## swesko

Sorry for sounding like a broken record but last time I used my mojo was 2 years ago and it was through UAaP on Android. I got an iPhone on January and just got my CCK delivered, however I tried 5 different USB cables and none work…could someone post a link to a working one ?the only I have for Android was of course USB to USB C with audio so not working here


----------



## Hooster

UWOTM888 said:


> You may need to adjust so your USB ports doesn't stress.  A single heatsink is fine.  I'm just experimenting, not production yet.



So you are planning on putting that ^^^ into "production" and you use $1700 iems with a Chord Mojo? Why not just use a high end DAC?


----------



## fablestruck

Anybody with a CA Andromeda on their Mojo?
Impressions please


----------



## vlach (Aug 21, 2021)

fablestruck said:


> Anybody with a CA Andromeda on their Mojo?
> Impressions please


I'm using the CA Vega and i would describe the combo as follows:
The Mojo's slight bass and treble rolloff (which produces the thick, rich and smooth mids we all love) coupled with the slight v-shape of the Vega yields something that can only be described as extraordinary!

Edit: When i die, i want to listen to the Mojo and CA Vega.


----------



## Billyak

fablestruck said:


> Anybody with a CA Andromeda on their Mojo?
> Impressions please


There is hiss if you are not planning to use something like the ifi iematch due to how extremely sensitive the Andros are. 

Sound quality is excellent but can make the slightly bloated midbass sound even thicker at times. This can be something you like or don't like.


----------



## fablestruck

Billyak said:


> There is hiss if you are not planning to use something like the ifi iematch due to how extremely sensitive the Andros are.
> 
> Sound quality is excellent but can make the slightly bloated midbass sound even thicker at times. This can be something you like or don't like.


Thanks. I am already getting a hiss with my se846. That's a subtle buzzing sound that sometimes I hear between tracks mostly from the left channel. I guess there is something similar going on with the Andros.


----------



## Soundizer

Can we expect to see the next gen mojo announced end of this September %&


----------



## Soundizer

Soundizer said:


> Can we expect to see the next gen mojo announced end of this September %&


Sorry i mean do we expect a next gen mojo model any time soon - 2021/2022?


----------



## rocketron

Soundizer said:


> Sorry i mean do we expect a next gen mojo model any time soon - 2021/2022?


Might be as I think there is a Canjam coming up ????


----------



## Hooster

It will be called the Mojito.


----------



## damdl

Hooster said:


> It will be called the Mojito.


Sound so good, it’s refreshing…


----------



## Soundizer

Perhaps it will be Mojo/Poly type as a single unit.


----------



## Billyak

Would be really cool if it was almost like a headless DAP.  All the functionality / connectivity / storage / ease of use as a DAP but with chord sound. 

Also better battery life....


----------



## Kentajalli (Sep 4, 2021)

You know something, I hope Chord would take their time a little longer!
Kill joy? perhaps I am.
in these Corona days, I find everything half-baked!
Food from normal outlets is not the same, doctors and hospitals are not as efficient , even Hollywood movies lack their usual quality. Hell every inadequacy is blamed on Corona.
I am/will be apprehensive of any new product these days. this half-attempt culture seems to be the norm these days.
Happy with my Mojo for time being.


----------



## Billyak

Kentajalli said:


> You know something, I hope Chord would take their time a little longer!
> Kill joy? perhaps I am.
> in these Corona days, I find everything half-baked!
> Food from normal outlets is not the same, doctors and hospitals are not as efficient , even Hollywood movies lack their usual quality. Hell every inadequacy is blamed on Corona.
> ...



Wow you are absolutely right.  So many things seem half baked since Corona and I have never really thought about it until you said it.


----------



## fablestruck

any ideas on getting rid of hiss with Shure se846/ Mojo combo?


----------



## surfgeorge (Sep 5, 2021)

Soundizer said:


> Sorry i mean do we expect a next gen mojo model any time soon - 2021/2022?


There have been very credible rumors of an imminent launch of Mojo 2, including stories of prototypes shown to dealers and a set of photos.
Photos show a Mojo 2 with the same form factor as Mojo, added USB-C connector and changed button layout with an added Mode button. obviously designed to be compatible with Poly.

Other pieces of information hint at a delay in the launch due to the current supply chain issues with electronic components, specifically the Xilinx FPGA.

I believe both is true and Chord will launch Mojo 2 when the supply situation allows.


----------



## surfgeorge

fablestruck said:


> any ideas on getting rid of hiss with Shure se846/ Mojo combo?


I’d look at your digital input, micro-USB can introduce noise, best bet is optical


----------



## acap13

fablestruck said:


> any ideas on getting rid of hiss with Shure se846/ Mojo combo?



Have you tried iFi IeMatch/Earbuddy? They will introduce more resistance to the system. I assume SE846 is a very efficient and low impedance IEM and Mojo is quite overkill. Either Ifi’s will get rid of the hisses and allow you to use more volume to get the highest dynamic range possible with the Mojo


----------



## Billyak

surfgeorge said:


> I’d look at your digital input, micro-USB can introduce noise, best bet is optical


Chord is noisy with my Andros with either usb or optical. I think there is just a constant noise floor with really sensitive IEMs.


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 7, 2021)

UWOTM888 said:


> Thank you for this.  I don't have the energy to post much anymore (both on my short-term visit here and long-term), so I was ready to go back on a one year hiatus until I noticed this post.  I'm happy being a lurker and just tinkering getting the hands dirty instead of on a keyboard.  I was just back to shoot the breeze on a few non-Chord threads and post photos of my new cable, I wasn't planning on posting on any Chord threads.  But this post has made me realise how great it is when others discover this shift in thinking.  It has re-charged some energy to make a few more posts and glad to see when others self-discover their enlightenment.
> 
> These are my internal notes for the Hugo₂ which may share some similarities on your Mojo experience:
> 
> ...



Is that a server you built. If so - genius.

I have to disagree with you over the USB sound with Hugo 2. Even with a cheap £2 USB cable I struggle to hear any difference between optical and USB. Bear in mind Rob Watts told us the USB input is filtered for RFI.

Additionally though I ended up with the Audioquest Jitterbug from my Mojo days. With the Jitterbug also on the USB cable it's nigh impossible to hear anything between USB and optical.

I used Hugo 2 and TT2 via USB for years. Then recently move to optical, and stuck with it for ease of use. Still if the there is any difference, it's minimal, or rather negligable. There may be a fraction more solidity and depth with optical. At least Rob decribed that recently, (when using his PC which apparently is USB noisy). Rob described lots of noise with USB from PC. ...... However I am flumoxed to really hear it, and I used PC USB.

Maybe I can't hear any improvement with optical, because my optical cable is a £5 one.

For reference I have driven my speakes with TT2, with both USB and optical and TT2. Meaning there is no amp or interconnects to colour the sound, and mask any USB vs optical sound difference.


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 7, 2021)

Hooster said:


> I have owned a Mojo and I now own a Fiio M11 Plus, so no need to prove anything to me. I have used and listened to both so I know what I think. You have stated your opinion, the same as other people do. It does not prove anything.
> 
> If the Mojo was so great it would still be selling like hot cakes. What people are willing to spend their own money on is quite telling.
> I can't wait to see the next version of Mojo. Apparently it will be here soon!



I can imagine if Mojo sales have slowed, it would be due to anticipation of Mojo 2 coming.

Also DAPs have come quite a way since Mojo was released. Like I bought the Sony ZX300, and the best in class then was A&K Junior. Since then there have been four more iterations of entry-level A&Ks. All with considerable imporvements over the A&K Jr. There was A&K 70 then 70 ii I think. Then SR15 and SR25.

I would still be surprised if the Mojo did not best al those DAPs with sound alone. However I have not heard any of them, so my opinion is irrelevant at best.

My opinion of the Mojo compared to my Sony ZX300, is no contest. Mojo has timing, timbre, and coherence only a complete other level, and more than one level up. Much more than one level. My Sony's strong point is its tonal balance is almost a match with Mojo, meaning it's a comfortable listen. It's also very enjoyable fro travelling.

Mojo nowadays is going to struggle against good DAPs, which are more affordable that five years ago. The simple aspect of ease of use with a DAP, wins me over for portable use. Hence why I bought a DAP a few years ago. Mojo also cuts off first half-second-of-music, unless you use a phone with hardware sync. Mojo has a tough battle right now in the portable market. For a desktop DAC, it's still unrivaled at the price. Having said that, there are one or two juicy DACs come out of late.


----------



## Kentajalli

A noisy USB does not necessarily translate into noise from headphones, in most cases.
A noisy USB causes distortion and hardness to the sound.
Just because Mojo (or Hugo) remains quiet and hiss free, is not an indication of clean or issue free USB.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah Rob Watts told us that noise gets into the analogue parts of the DAC, and causes brightness.

Meaning optical is the reference sound since it's noise-free.

(I still can't be sure I hear any difference between my USB filtered, and optical.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Mojo somehow behaves better than Qutest over USB from Laptopt. Maybe  external PSU for amp/qutest does an additional impact here as mojo is driven by battery power. There is a slight improvement with optical, but with Qutest difference is quite large.

DAP’s are more convenient on the go, but I doubt that there is a DAP with significant improvement to me over Mojo.
Had a chance to audition ifi idisd black label and it has more powerful and thick sound. I can see people liking it, but Mojo still carries more information and has better depth.


----------



## 548184 (Sep 7, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> Yeah Rob Watts told us that noise gets into the analogue parts of the DAC, and causes brightness.
> 
> Meaning optical is the reference sound since it's noise-free.
> 
> (I still can't be sure I hear any difference between my USB filtered, and optical.



With USB optical, there's no upstream flow since it's decoupled to cause noise upstream as well as downstream.  TG.  With USB cooper wires, noise can get in anywhere upstream or downstream.

With a non-clocked optical source, it may sound similar to USB.  Once you have a clocked optical source + glass optical, it's a whole different ballgame.

For example, Daps w/o clocks & amp stage == Apple Dongle.  TOTL Daps all have clocks similar to what I am currently using ATM.  Commercial optical/coax streamers have tiny embedded clocks (AIO units).  Useful, but not as impactful as real full-size clocks.  In the photo below, the jitter / clock section shows which type of clocks are being used in their respective Dap.




Clocks give proper Soundstage, Precise Imaging, Layering of Bass and Air.  I never got OOTH soundstage, layering of bass and air with the Hugo₂ until I properly clocked the source.  It's what gives Daps their magic or lack of a better word their Mojo.

Clocks give Daps the advantage over the Mojo.  Imagine Daps with no clocks, they would be paperweights.  Daps are destined to be paperweights anyways as quality / SQ is shoddy at best.

This was from another Chord thread:



I plan to clock roll once the dust settles.  The below clocks compete with $6000 MSB clocks.  I'm not there yet, but hope to one day.  Have to settle for standard HiFi clocks for now.



I don't have the energy to post much or even follow any threads anymore.  I just sporadically read now and then in anticipation of the Mojo₂, so apologies if I don't reply to any threads.

I'm adding battery-powered ultra capacitors to power my USB optical cable (5V) so will post that when I get some energy to work on that project.

Just a reminder to not neglect the Music server side, it's priority for me over DACs at this stage in the hobby:



BTW, thank you for the Hugo₂ battery breakdown.  I already have the ability to battery-power ultracapacitors @ 2 x 3.3-3.45V internally.  Once the Hugo₃ is released, I will SuperCap my Hugo₂ to make it an Hugo₂ TT.


----------



## hakunamakaka

How these clocks can impact SQ ? As per my understanding the purpose of these is to keep audio in sync with digital audio devices. I've just checked "digione signature player" and it does have internal clock, though I don't dig that deep.  I don't want to blow lots of money on streamer,  just trying to get maximum results while staying within tiny budget


----------



## surfgeorge

hakunamakaka said:


> How these clocks can impact SQ ? As per my understanding the purpose of these is to keep audio in sync with digital audio devices. I've just checked "digione signature player" and it does have internal clock, though I don't dig that deep.  I don't want to blow lots of money on streamer,  just trying to get maximum results while staying within tiny budget


I built a Rpi 4 streamer with the Digione (non signature), with Logitech Media Server software and use iPeng app to control it from Apple devices.
I’m quite happy with SQ and user experience.
For expert opinion on the Digione Signature check Hans Beekhuizen on YT.


----------



## Another Audiophile

does anybody knows why some mojos have a QR code between the headphone jacks and some don't?


----------



## miketlse

The early Mojos had no code, but eventually the QR code was added as an anti-fraud measure.


----------



## Another Audiophile

miketlse said:


> The early Mojos had no code, but eventually the QR code was added as an anti-fraud measure.


I just bought one new with SN M0704XX and it is without QR code. Came straight from chord via an authorised dealer.


----------



## Kentajalli

Another Audiophile said:


> I just bought one new with SN M0704XX and it is without QR code. Came straight from chord via an authorised dealer.


If anyone can make a passable copy of Mojo, that you need a QR code to tell - he deserves a medal! 
(and a head test)


----------



## 548184 (Oct 7, 2021)

cleaning up...  thanks for your support.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Another Audiophile said:


> I just bought one new with SN M0704XX and it is without QR code. Came straight from chord via an authorised dealer.


Mine is round about 2 years old and has M274781. 
So it's 200k more than yours.
And has the QR.


----------



## mainguy (Sep 9, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> I can imagine if Mojo sales have slowed, it would be due to anticipation of Mojo 2 coming.
> 
> Also DAPs have come quite a way since Mojo was released. Like I bought the Sony ZX300, and the best in class then was A&K Junior. Since then there have been four more iterations of entry-level A&Ks. All with considerable imporvements over the A&K Jr. There was A&K 70 then 70 ii I think. Then SR15 and SR25.
> 
> ...


The mojo blows those DAPs out of the water, you're right.

I had the KANN, and spent some good time with the AK380 recently (both of which are well above the SR15/25 imo).
The Mojo really was a lot better than the AK380 to my ears, it had a much better mid range reproduction in particular. The KANN is nice for driving headphones, but it lacks the musicality and wow factor of the Mojo. Annoyingly, as I really cant bear the inconvenience of the Mojo at this point.


----------



## fonkepala

mainguy said:


> The mojo blows those DAPs out of the water, you're right.
> 
> I had the KANN, and spent some good time with the AK380 recently (both of which are well above the SR15/25 imo).
> The Mojo really was a lot better than the AK380 to my ears, it had a much better mid range reproduction in particular. The KANN is nice for driving headphones, but it lacks the musicality and wow factor of the Mojo. Annoyingly, as I really cant bear the inconvenience of the Mojo at this point.


Incovenient how?


----------



## mainguy

fonkepala said:


> Incovenient how?


Short battery life (relative to the others in that list), astell & kern volume wheel >>>> mojo clicky orbs
Needs to be wired to a phone or DAP, creating extra clutter.

I mean, there's no doubt the Mojo doesnt have anywhere near the convenience factor of a SR25, which has USB c charging, 20 hours battery life, etc. i love its sound though

If Chord got it together and released a Mojo 2, with USBc, 15+ hour battery life, maybe even wireless charging...Theyd take half the dap market im sure.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Sep 10, 2021)

Good day everybody.

I am testing another battery for Mojo from AliExpress, this one: Link

Product looks so in AliExpress: 



Spoiler: this in case there is differences later on and the link to the battery does not work










Right now it says 45 people have ordered it since is in AliExpress.

Going to post some images for comparison with the original battery specs, size and to show if it fits in the device well. Then, for the results will post later as need time to test it and so the post will not be overly crowded as well. Click on the image for closer view.

Writing this here in this thread, as is most popular, most posts for Mojo in the forum and if somebody is looking for results with this battery, there is chance he will look here first.

This is the battery:






This is compared to the original one:









Here i show you that is working.





And closes no problem (be aware of the capacitor when closing it, need to push the battery up as possible so that the capacitor does not stay in the way and prevent closing).






This post here is from the previous battery i tested: Link


----------



## CJG888

Here in Germany, the original battery is available:

http://www.medientechnik-bentlage.de


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> This post here is from the previous battery i tested: Link


Best of luck.
Just a suggestion, 
since we don't know how this battery reacts to temperature and charging, I suggest you keep the lid open for a few charges/days.
If it leaks, bulges or otherwise, your circuit won't get damaged as easily.
Also, I suggest you do not listen and charge at the same time, unless you feel very confident.
That's when Mojo gets really warm!

Why didn't you get one from Chord direct?


----------



## Kentajalli

CJG888 said:


> Here in Germany, the original battery is available:
> 
> http://www.medientechnik-bentlage.de


check the link again


----------



## Julius Decimus

Kentajalli said:


> Best of luck.
> Just a suggestion,


Ok, thanks, will keep an eye on it.



Kentajalli said:


> Why didn't you get one from Chord direct?


I have not tried to contact them directly, though some time ago i tried to order battery from UK for my phone and they said they can't send batteries to other contries if they are not in a device. Some post thing. Also i rather not send the Mojo to UK as i am using it. Meybe there are some shops sending batteries overseas, i have not found one though.



CJG888 said:


> Here in Germany, the original battery is available:


Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## Kentajalli (Sep 10, 2021)

Julius Decimus said:


> Ok, thanks, will keep an eye on it.
> 
> 
> I have not tried to contact them directly, though some time ago i tried to order battery from UK for my phone and they said they can't send batteries to other contries if they are not in a device. Some post thing. Also i rather not send the Mojo to UK as i am using it. Meybe there are some shops sending batteries overseas, i have not found one though.
> ...


Batteries and vacuum tubes among other stuff are designated as hazardous! shipping across borders is problematic, but Chord may have an office in Germany.
They are nice and helpful.


----------



## CJG888 (Sep 10, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> check the link again


Maybe this works better:
https://chord-service.de/

Bentlage appear to be the official Chord service agent here. I was given their address by Chord in the UK.


----------



## CJG888

I particularly appreciate the fact that they trust me to install it myself…


----------



## Julius Decimus (Sep 10, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> Batteries and vacuum tubes among other stuff are designated as hazardous! shipping across borders is problematic, but Chord may have an office in Germany.
> They are nice and helpful.





CJG888 said:


> Maybe this works better:
> https://chord-service.de/
> 
> Bentlage appear to be the official Chord service agent here. I was given their address by Chord in the UK.



Ok, thank you both.
I will test this battery now, anything above 6 hours is OK i think. If it is 5 hours or below as was the case with the previous battery i tested, then will see about the service in Germany. Thanks everyone.

Will post the results when tested it.


----------



## damdl

https://www.thecableco.com/chord-mojo-replacement-battery.html 
I'll leave this here in case anyone is in the US and needs a battery...

Unfortunately, they cannot send it through air, so if you are out of the US, that isn't the answer for you.

I was fortunate enough to make a deal with Moon Audio, and they shipped to Mexico. (I guess they would do to the rest of the Americas not sure about Europe or Asia, though)
PD. no link to moon audio. That was a deal done through customer service


----------



## Julius Decimus (Sep 11, 2021)

Good evening everybody.

I have very interesting results, but before that a word of warning since i can't be sure who reads this (even after years) and some kid may read this and try to change it's Mojo battery (apologies to everyone else). If you can't change your battery on your own, is best to contact Chord service or find someone that can change it for you without problems.

Also i don't charge and play at the same time, so i am not sure how it behaves doing both. But, only charging or only playing seems fine. Temperatures are as normal. Don't charge and play if it is not the original battery, is the safest way to go.

For those not so interesting in details - overall i do recommend this battery from Easylander (from my point of view no downsides). Mojo plays 8h and 22min through USB (coaxial will be more, close to 10h). With my units (Mojo and battery) i get same battery life as when bought the Mojo 2 years and 2-3 months ago (so as the original battery when new). Actually 8min more than the original in my test, but that's not that much. Be aware of the condensator standing in the way when closing it, the temperature and keep an eye on it as others suggested.

I tested another battery some 6-7 monts ago (will call it the 'small' battery, My post in this forum with photos of it here, as it was really small in size compare to the original one and this Easylander that i am testing now) and i will post the results from back then as well as the new ones. In table and the original battery will be in the middle so you can quickly see the difference between the three batteries.

There can be +-5 min here and there, but overall this is what i get.

Charger 5V, 2.1A used.


Battery level indicatorThe 'small' (working time in minutes)Original battery (minutes)Easylander battery (minutes)Blue5011898Green50122139Yellow55205212Red1104042Red blinking501011Charging time to full240345390




Spoiler: In spoiler i post in any case how the products look in AliExpress, the 'small' one is the 1500mah one













So to be sure, the 'small' is the one that is 1500mah, it is cheaper, but Mojo works 5h and charges 4h with it. Compare with the Easylander, i don't think it is worth it.


I am testing now the charging time from Mojo's turnoff to full, but can expect 5h30min-6h, somewhere there, will edit the table ones fully loaded.




PS: seems.....size does matter after all in this case   (joking).


----------



## miketlse

Julius Decimus said:


> Good evening everybody.
> 
> I have very interesting results, but before that a word of warning since i can't be sure who reads this (even after years) and some kid may read this and try to change it's Mojo battery (apologies to everyone else). If you can't change your battery on your own, is best to contact Chord service or find someone that can change it for you without problems.
> 
> ...


Please continue your experiments.
There are plenty of head-fiers who post opinions but not evidence.
You are posting evidence.
Afterwards owners can use their free will to decide if they agree with your evidence, and will buy the battery. 
I prefer to see some evidence first.


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> Good evening everybody.
> 
> I have very interesting results, but before that a word of warning since i can't be sure who reads this (even after years) and some kid may read this and try to change it's Mojo battery (apologies to everyone else). If you can't change your battery on your own, is best to contact Chord service or find someone that can change it for you without problems.
> 
> ...


Does it get warm while charging or discharging?
Anything regarding temperature on the lable?


----------



## Julius Decimus

Kentajalli said:


> Does it get warm while charging or discharging?
> Anything regarding temperature on the lable?


I don't know the temperatures exactly.

On touch Mojo is same temperature when working or charging. I don't feel it heating more than usual. The charger is same temperature as usual as well. 

I have this charger (there are specs and info in different languages there when you scroll down, documents and downloads) for charging audio gear Charger 1A, i charge Mojo with it usually. However i bought this 1A charger year ago and the first test with the original battery is not with it (since it was 2 years ago is when bought the Mojo), but with this one Charger 2.1A. And so because the first test of the original battery was with the 2.1A charger, the other two batteries i also test with the 2.1 one. The charging time to full.

The 1A is always hot (the charger). The 2.1 not that much, but i don't see it heating more now than usual. Same with all batteries tested.

Not sure if that helps you with information, but this is what i have.


----------



## CJG888

In my experience, the Mojo requires a 2A charger.


----------



## Julius Decimus

Kentajalli said:


> Does it get warm while charging or discharging?
> Anything regarding temperature on the lable?


Is 40-50c when playing. And when charging up to 60. Is not more than 60, because is never too hot for the hand when you touch it. Is not 30, that would be too cold.


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> Is 40-50c when playing. And when charging up to 60. Is not more than 60, because is never too hot for the hand when you touch it. Is not 30, that would be too cold.


With the original battery, none of the heat, under any situation , was due to the battery.
I have checked this, "battery remains cool as a cucumber" I wrote previously .charging, discharging , listening and charging simultaneously .
Also original battery was rated at 60C.
Hence my questions .
if this battery lasts , it is a bargain.
Thanx.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Sep 11, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> With the original battery, none of the heat, under any situation , was due to the battery.
> I have checked this, "battery remains cool as a cucumber" I wrote previously .charging, discharging , listening and charging simultaneously .
> Also original battery was rated at 60C.
> Hence my questions .
> ...


Ok, i don't know then. When the Mojo is closed i don't see it heating more or less with different batteries. When the ambiemt temperature in the room is same. When is hot in room, heats more. Only the battery on its own, will have to take it out of the case and check (working at the same time). But if you use it closed (battery inside and screws on), any of the batteries will heat up sitting above the cpu.

Thanks for your advices to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Kentajalli

Thanx, keep us in the loop.
Li-Po 's price goes up according to their tolerance to ambient temperature .One that is rated for 25C is cheaper than one rated at 60C.
Mojo has an issue! it gets to 50+C only when charging and operating.
Hence their use of high temp battery.
Hopefully , if a Mojo upgrade is in the cards, they will use USB C fast chargers. not to fast charge!
fast chargers have a native 9V supply, Mojo no longer will require its noisy, heat producing voltage pumping circuit.
It shall remain cool as a cucumber!


----------



## Julius Decimus

The table is updated. The charge time to full takes 45min more than the original battery. 6h and 30min it is.

Working time 8h 22min, charging to full 6h and 30min overall.


----------



## Kentajalli

*Finally:*
I can tell what you guys been talking about RFI and Mojo!
Recently I got a Hifiman Sundara. 
it sounds a bit bright to me.
tonight, I found some USB cables I had made for Mojo.
Just by chance, I plugged one in, played something , and sound was brighter and harsher than norm.
I swapped the cable, same story! but one of them sounded less bright and less hard.
switching plane-mode made it more obvious.
I am sad to say, I can hear it now!
isn't ignorance bliss?


----------



## Billyak

The RFI to me is the 'click click' sound of mobile phone interference.


----------



## charlienyc

I have a Mojo that seems dead. All three LEDs go white when connected to power, but no output whatsoever. I tried again with the battery disconnected but there was no change. Any suggestions of what might be wrong? 

I searched up and down this thread and the whole site, coming up with nothing but dead batteries, broken USB ports, broken optical port, and sudden drops in volume in terms of problems.


----------



## jarnopp

charlienyc said:


> I have a Mojo that seems dead. All three LEDs go white when connected to power, but no output whatsoever. I tried again with the battery disconnected but there was no change. Any suggestions of what might be wrong?
> 
> I searched up and down this thread and the whole site, coming up with nothing but dead batteries, broken USB ports, broken optical port, and sudden drops in volume in terms of problems.


All 3 LEDs? Only the small led with the battery symbol should go white when charging. Do the LED balls turn and stay white, or just flash once?  Try a good (iPad or Anker) charger and charge for 10 hours before trying again.


----------



## charlienyc

jarnopp said:


> All 3 LEDs? Only the small led with the battery symbol should go white when charging. Do the LED balls turn and stay white, or just flash once?  Try a good (iPad or Anker) charger and charge for 10 hours before trying again.


All three solid. And (it's not in front of me at the moment) I believe the USB charging LED does not come on. 
I'll plug it in tonight & leave it overnight, but don't have high hopes for the little guy.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Billyak said:


> The RFI to me is the 'click click' sound of mobile phone interference.


I think I know what you mean by "click click" sound, happens to me when I stack my phone on top of Mojo. After some experimentation and in my case this was caused because of my SIM's 4G connection. Turning on Airplane mode helps. I just stacked a secondary phone without a SIM Card to the Mojo and have not had it since.

@Kentajalli I did not like the Mojo + Sundara pairing too, made for a very harsh listening. In general I had good results with Mojo + IEM's and iDSD Signature + Headphones.


----------



## dakanao

Kentajalli said:


> *Finally:*
> I can tell what you guys been talking about RFI and Mojo!
> Recently I got a Hifiman Sundara.
> it sounds a bit bright to me.
> ...


This is why if you don’t hear any difference between other cables of other gear (be it transducers or dac/amps), it’s important to say that you personally don’t hear any difference, not that there is no difference at all (absolute statement).

ASR members in particular do that; not hearing any difference themselves for whatever reason, then claiming there’s no difference at all, except if there are measurements for said differences, which in many cases the wrong measuring parameters are being used.


----------



## Kentajalli (Sep 17, 2021)

dakanao said:


> This is why if you don’t hear any difference between other cables of other gear (be it transducers or dac/amps), it’s important to say that you personally don’t hear any difference, not that there is no difference at all (absolute statement).
> 
> ASR members in particular do that; not hearing any difference themselves for whatever reason, then claiming there’s no difference at all, except if there are measurements for said differences, which in many cases the wrong measuring parameters are being used.


I hope I have not previously claimed anything in absolute terms.
For clarity, it wasn't the cables I was commenting. Since I made all those cables, all were of similar material and workmanship, one I had made differently, and that one was filtering some (must have) RFI, hence the better sound.
What was interesting, was the fact that putting the phone on plane mode, didn't produce a major effect! where was the RFI coming from?
I still don't believe in exotic materials, super expensive cables. There are bad cables out there surely (I made some), but there is a point beyond which you can not improve on a digiyal cable.


----------



## Kentajalli

Johnfg465vd said:


> I think I know what you mean by "click click" sound, happens to me when I stack my phone on top of Mojo. After some experimentation and in my case this was caused because of my SIM's 4G connection. Turning on Airplane mode helps. I just stacked a secondary phone without a SIM Card to the Mojo and have not had it since.


I believe Rob Watts had explained this, this kind of interference is not RFI (if memory serves) but EMI! 
Caused by close proximity of the phone to Mojo, a longer USB cable to keep them apart should remedy.


Johnfg465vd said:


> @Kentajalli I did not like the Mojo + Sundara pairing too, made for a very harsh listening. In general I had good results with Mojo + IEM's and iDSD Signature + Headphones.


To me, all HIFIMAN headphones are bright (tried HE-560 400i and Sundara), but analytical, to the point you hear recording flaws. I have picked up many tape overloads on older recordings.
But generally I like the sound of Sundara, but that analytical! thingy cuts into it sometimes! it revealed the RFI to me. With the right cable and plane mode, it sounds much better, softer and not so bright.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Kentajalli said:


> I believe Rob Watts had explained this, this kind of interference is not RFI (if memory serves) but EMI!
> Caused by close proximity of the phone to Mojo, a longer USB cable to keep them apart should remedy.


common issue which is the biggest disappointment when it comes to mojo being a mobile device. More of transportable rather a day/amp connected to your mobile while on the go.


----------



## GreenBow

For those hoping for a battery-free desktop Mojo. Or battery-free Hugo 2. There's sort of a solution but it's not one box.

It's an expensive option though.

Chord Quest paired with a new Chord amplifier product called Chord Anni. Anni is shaped exactly like the Qutest. https://nintronics.co.uk/chord-electronics-anni-desktop-amplifier.html


----------



## Another Audiophile

GreenBow said:


> For those hoping for a battery-free desktop Mojo. Or battery-free Hugo 2. There's sort of a solution but it's not one box.
> 
> It's an expensive option though.
> 
> Chord Quest paired with a new Chord amplifier product called Chord Anni. Anni is shaped exactly like the Qutest. https://nintronics.co.uk/chord-electronics-anni-desktop-amplifier.html


Lets see how long it takes until they take it down since there wasn't an official announcement from chord.


----------



## Kentajalli

Another Audiophile said:


> Lets see how long it takes until they take it down since there wasn't an official announcement from chord.


its down


----------



## Another Audiophile

Kentajalli said:


> its down


that was fairly quick. It's gonna be funny when they will come with the "announcement" lol


----------



## Kentajalli

Another Audiophile said:


> common issue which is the biggest disappointment when it comes to mojo being a mobile device. More of transportable rather a day/amp connected to your mobile while on the go.


Using an elastic band to keep phone and a DAC together with a one-inch USB cable was a bad idea to begin with.
I have always used a longer thinner USB cable to keep my DAC in one pocket (usually top pocket) and the phone in another.
Makes it easier to take the phone out and choose tracks.
Frankly apart from volume control, I don't need to handle the DAC.
Whatever make the DAC would be.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Kentajalli said:


> Using an elastic band to keep phone and a DAC together with a one-inch USB cable was a bad idea to begin with.
> I have always used a longer thinner USB cable to keep my DAC in one pocket (usually top pocket) and the phone in another.
> Makes it easier to take the phone out and choose tracks.
> Frankly apart from volume control, I don't need to handle the DAC.
> Whatever make the DAC would be.


Sorry but that’s not a workable solution for a mobile application. If it works for some then great but let’s not call it mobile joy. More of a mobile nightmare. I like my mojo poly combo which makes it more mobile but yet again I use it only as desktop and around the house.


----------



## dakanao (Sep 17, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> I hope I have not previously claimed anything in absolute terms.
> For clarity, it wasn't the cables I was commenting. Since I made all those cables, all were of similar material and workmanship, one I had made differently, and that one was filtering some (must have) RFI, hence the better sound.
> What was interesting, was the fact that putting the phone on plane mode, didn't produce a major effect! where was the RFI coming from?
> I still don't believe in exotic materials, super expensive cables. There are bad cables out there surely (I made some), but there is a point beyond which you can not improve on a digiyal cable.


Well what if those exotic materials improve on the EMI of “standard” materials, and thus sound more refined that way, just like you experienced with that USB cable? 

This is a perfect example as to why you shouldn’t disregard stuff like that. I also think that some cables, even with exotic materials, don’t necessarily sound BETTER, but just different, due to the way they’re constructed, either with the material, the construction or both. All have slight variations in end result of the sound.


----------



## Kentajalli

dakanao said:


> Well what if those exotic materials improve on the EMI of “standard” materials, and thus sound more refined that way, just like you experienced with that USB cable?
> 
> This is a perfect example as to why you shouldn’t disregard stuff like that. I also think that some cables, even with exotic materials, don’t necessarily sound BETTER, but just different, due to the way they’re constructed, either with the material, the construction or both. All have slight variations in end result of the sound.


I hear you, but would you agree there are such people as snake-oil merchants?
Yes  by all means , use better material, but if you are paying £100 a meter for a cat 5 cable, somebody is doing you, left right & centre!
Digital cables can get better to a degree, they are not sensitive as analogue.
In this case, the culprit is Mojo's sensitivity to such interferences more than the cable.
You also need a keen pair of ears, right set of headphones and circumstances.
I will never pay more than £20 for a passive digital interconnect.
I am sure there are those who would, good luck to them.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Kentajalli said:


> I have always used a longer thinner USB cable to keep my DAC in one pocket (usually top pocket) and the phone in another.


I actually tried that for a day, like @Another Audiophile said it was not a pleasant experience. "OK" at home but not anywhere else and definately not something I'd wanna deal with daily.

This talk of cable quality got me wanting to try and experiment for myself if digital cables effect sound (not expensive cables). I definitely notice differences when swapping Headphone Cables but have not yet tried different USB Cables...

I'm curious if next Mojo will have better USB filtering (not sure if that's the right word?). Something like Unison USB in Schiit products or iPurifier that's built into my iDSD Signature, that's supposed to filter out EMI or Noise...


----------



## GreenBow

Another Audiophile said:


> Lets see how long it takes until they take it down since there wasn't an official announcement from chord.



Do you think it's fake?

I just notified the Mojo, Qutest, and Hugo 2 thread about it.

I saw it weeks ago in the Chord Anni thread, but no-one else was talking about it. (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-anni.959277/) They were asking if it's real or fake though. .. Figured I should let folk know.


----------



## Kentajalli (Sep 17, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> This talk of cable quality got me wanting to try and experiment for myself if digital cables effect sound (not expensive cables). I definitely notice differences when swapping Headphone Cables but have not yet tried different USB Cables...


Make sure they have a ferrite and possibly shielded. they help with induced noise.


Johnfg465vd said:


> I'm curious if next Mojo will have better USB filtering (not sure if that's the right word?). Something like Unison USB in Schiit products or iPurifier that's built into my iDSD Signature, that's supposed to filter out EMI or Noise...


A very short USB cable, puts the phone next to Mojo. you can buy the best cable on the planet, but if the two are one inch apart, then you get noise induced through air!
So keeping them apart is a must, or use the toslink, but I have not seen a phone with one.
USB isolation is what is required, meaning USB is not directly connected to the device, this requires active circuitry that will use some juice from the battery, shortening playback time.
That's why, Chord decided against it.
I hope there would be a "next Mojo" with issues addressed.


----------



## Another Audiophile

GreenBow said:


> Do you think it's fake?
> 
> I just notified the Mojo, Qutest, and Hugo 2 thread about it.
> 
> I saw it weeks ago in the Chord Anni thread, but no-one else was talking about it. (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-anni.959277/) They were asking if it's real or fake though. .. Figured I should let folk know.


I don't think is fake. just not officially announced yet and dealers keep leaking info.


----------



## dakanao

Kentajalli said:


> I hear you, but would you agree there are such people as snake-oil merchants?
> Yes  by all means , use better material, but if you are paying £100 a meter for a cat 5 cable, somebody is doing you, left right & centre!
> Digital cables can get better to a degree, they are not sensitive as analogue.
> In this case, the culprit is Mojo's sensitivity to such interferences more than the cable.
> ...


Yeah, there certainly is way overpriced stuff out there and stuff that doesn’t sound better than cheaper stuff. I do believe up until a certain point of performance, which doesn’t have to be above £100, it’s more about the difference of sounds that certain cables, expensive or cheap bring, instead of actual improvements.

Though some people see those differences as improvements, and some see the same differences as downgrades.


----------



## vlach (Sep 17, 2021)

This is my portable set up theses days, the flexibility of the short optical cable allows me to stack the DAP & Mojo in different ways.

The thickness of the stack shown in the first photo wraps perfectly in my hand (thanks to the ultra slim external USB battery pack powering the Mojo) any thinner and the tip of my fingers would reach/rest on the volume balls.

I am one of those people who prefers using a dedicated DAP as opposed to a smartphone because i don't like music getting interrupted by phone calls, messaging, etc and more importantly; the reduced battery life. Besides, smartphones are thin enough to slide in any other pocket.


----------



## Billyak

Does anyone have and recommendations for a small optical toslink cable?  I've had enough of the sketch connection on the Poly so I would rather use Chromecast Audio and a battery pack so I am interested in a very short optical cable.


----------



## CJG888

Lifatec


----------



## kennyb123

vlach said:


> The thickness of the stack shown in the first photo wraps perfectly in my hand (thanks to the ultra slim external USB battery pack powering the Mojo) any thinner and the tip of my fingers would reach/rest on the volume balls.


I just had to check my calendar.  Yes it sure is 2021.  Perplexing that one has to carry such a thick stack to get the sound quality you are getting.  I hope Chord is able to shrink this technology down or at least combine more of that functionality into a single device.  I want a true DAP with a Rob Watts DAC inside it.


----------



## Another Audiophile

kennyb123 said:


> I just had to check my calendar.  Yes it sure is 2021.  Perplexing that one has to carry such a thick stack to get the sound quality you are getting.  I hope Chord is able to shrink this technology down or at least combine more of that functionality into a single device.  I want a true DAP with a Rob Watts DAC inside it.


And an OS that is anything but android


----------



## kennyb123

Another Audiophile said:


> And an OS that is anything but android


Unfortunately that’s likely not gonna happen.

My Mojo sounds so much better than my previous mobile device, a Pono.  And yet I used the Pono so much more often because of how self-sufficient it was.  Insert an SD card and it would index it automatically if needed and then you can start listening.  I would love for the next Poly/Mojo to make it that easy.  They should put a small screen on it that would enable playback without having to control it with a phone.  Tough to believe that it is 2021 and a device made in 2014 was actually so much easier to use.


----------



## Kentajalli (Sep 18, 2021)

I would like a caravan, that wouldn't need a car to pull it, so my wife can go shopping while I go on a little trip.
Also, this caravan should have its own engine & steering wheel so it goes round curves better.
Any one has any ideas, where to get such a thing? 😊


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Kentajalli said:


> I would like a caravan, that wouldn't need a car to pull it, so my wife can go shopping while I go on a little trip.
> Also, this caravan should have its own engine & steering wheel so it goes round curves better.
> Any one has any ideas, where to get such a thing? 😊


If you really want that, then you might have to wait some time and hope there is enough demand and advancement in technology for that to be possible.

In the mean time, there are already a lot of portable devices (DAC's, DAP's...) that come with better controls, Display, I/O options & other features, so wanting some of these features for Mojo 2 is not really that big a deal.

When I'm out for shopping, walks or on bus/train, the convenience and ease of use from some of my devices like NW-A105, LG G8x, BC3 or BTR5 is something the current Mojo (on it's own) cannot match. Lately I'm finding it a chore to carry my Mojo bundle because of the extra bulk, weight...etc. I still use it at home from time to time when I'm not using my iDSD Signature but not so much outside.

Personally, I would like the Mojo 2 to have improved sound quality if possible with improvements in it's features like Type C, better battery... and for Poly 2, a more drastic change maybe? What if Poly 2 was larger (Phone Size) with latest bluetooth codecs, display and volume pot... and Mojo 2 can be docked inside the Poly 2 to convert the whole setup into a DAP 🤔. Just my personal thoughts, we'll have to wait and see what Chord comes up with...


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 19, 2021)

vlach said:


> This is my portable set up theses days, the flexibility of the short optical cable allows me to stack the DAP & Mojo in different ways.
> 
> The thickness of the stack shown in the first photo wraps perfectly in my hand (thanks to the ultra slim external USB battery pack powering the Mojo) any thinner and the tip of my fingers would reach/rest on the volume balls.
> 
> I am one of those people who prefers using a dedicated DAP as opposed to a smartphone because i don't like music getting interrupted by phone calls, messaging, etc and more importantly; the reduced battery life. Besides, smartphones are thin enough to slide in any other pocket.



I would do that myself bar one issue. It's not practical to put in a pocket, with Mojo having cables at both ends.


----------



## surfgeorge

GreenBow said:


> I would do that myself bar one issue. It's not practical to put in a pocket, with Mojo having cables at both ends.


I think most of you have seen my solution - stacked with a Hiby R3 DAP the Mojo becomes an acceptable, portable solution IMO. It‘s still quite bulky, but the 3D printed case makes the stack rigid, and the coax cable is mechanically very robust. Also controlling the buttons on both the Mojo and the R3 is intuitive even without looking.

I don‘t often use it on the move, but for air travel, train or bus it‘s a great solution.


----------



## jarnopp

Johnfg465vd said:


> If you really want that, then you might have to wait some time and hope there is enough demand and advancement in technology for that to be possible.
> 
> In the mean time, there are already a lot of portable devices (DAC's, DAP's...) that come with better controls, Display, I/O options & other features, so wanting some of these features for Mojo 2 is not really that big a deal.
> 
> ...


After using Mojo continuously since release, and going through everything with Poly, I think the sound quality is fantastic and even better sound quality in a Mojo2 would be great. I don’t try to use it for walking around outside, shopping, short commutes, etc.  These environments aren’t conducive to the best sound experience, anyway. Running begs for earbuds and Bluetooth connection. But as an “ultra-transportable” and with the ability to play from Room, SD cards, airplay and WiFi devices, and even Bluetooth, then Mojo rocks.

I don’t try to make it something it’s not.  But I would always be open to better sound, easier operational use and longer battery life in Mojo2!


----------



## Kentajalli

jarnopp said:


> I don’t try to make it something it’s not.  But I would always be open to better sound, easier operational use and longer battery life in Mojo2!


Well said.
A caravan that doesn't need a car to pull it, with its own engine and steering is a Camper van & no longer a caravan.
I feel stupid explaining my sarcasm.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Kentajalli said:


> Well said.
> A caravan that doesn't need a car to pull it, with its own engine and steering is a Camper van & no longer a caravan.
> I feel stupid explaining my sarcasm.


I got your sarcasm maybe because is too British  like Joshua Valour said on a power amplifier review “I wish it had a volume knob” 😂 he wasn’t sarcastic…


----------



## Another Audiophile

jarnopp said:


> After using Mojo continuously since release, and going through everything with Poly, I think the sound quality is fantastic and even better sound quality in a Mojo2 would be great. I don’t try to use it for walking around outside, shopping, short commutes, etc.  These environments aren’t conducive to the best sound experience, anyway. Running begs for earbuds and Bluetooth connection. But as an “ultra-transportable” and with the ability to play from Room, SD cards, airplay and WiFi devices, and even Bluetooth, then Mojo rocks.
> 
> I don’t try to make it something it’s not.  But I would always be open to better sound, easier operational use and longer battery life in Mojo2!


With you in that but what the Mojo is not is a mobile joy. The SQ saved the day for it because as a portable device is a complete failure


----------



## Kentajalli

Another Audiophile said:


> as a portable device is a complete failure


Absolutely & Rob Watts should be flogged in front of town hall for conjuring up such evil contraption ! 👿


----------



## Another Audiophile

Kentajalli said:


> Absolutely & Rob Watts should be flogged in front of town hall for conjuring up such evil contraption ! 👿


😂 I just wish the next version will be mobile. That’s all


----------



## jarnopp

Another Audiophile said:


> With you in that but what the Mojo is not is a mobile joy. The SQ saved the day for it because as a portable device is a complete failure


I disagree with that characterization, but I guess it depends on what you want in a mobile device. It’s plenty mobile for me, and works in my use cases where SQ is demanded. It does not work as well - and doesn’t need to for me - where mobile convenience is the priority. I would not trade off SQ or high-end features, like Roon endpoint, for convenience or even longer battery life.


----------



## Another Audiophile

jarnopp said:


> I disagree with that characterization, but I guess it depends on what you want in a mobile device. It’s plenty mobile for me, and works in my use cases where SQ is demanded. It does not work as well - and doesn’t need to for me - where mobile convenience is the priority. I would not trade off SQ or high-end features, like Roon endpoint, for convenience or even longer battery life.


I just wish I could take it with my mobile. That’s all


----------



## mainguy (Sep 19, 2021)

If Chord made a £600 DAP with Mojo SQ they'd take half the DAP market.

If they made a £400 Mojo with USB-C, 20 hours battery life & a better poly with solid ease of use, they'd take the other half of the DAP market.


----------



## keyser

Hi, been lurking a while, I bought a second hand mojo and loving it. The plan is to replace my Audiolab M-DAC. I can confirm the mojo is better to my ears, I'm getting more detail even on relative budget AKG K550s. Still testing/playing/listening/enjoying 

I do most of my listening on PC and sofa (they are right next to each other). I listen to headphones a lot. I'm also upgrading from AKG K550 to Beyerdynamic Amiron Home.

I'm testing it through my speakers, at the moment I'm listening mojo > cheap interconnect for testing > Audiolab M-PWR > Dali Sensor 2 speakers. It works, but I think the M-PWR input is 600mvolts so it doesn't need much power from the mojo and its loud. I take it the downside of this setup is that it's so close to the lowest level (and distortion) that I'm not getting the best out of the mojo / M-PWR combo. Does anyone have any suggestions for a power amp with 2V or 3V input? My budget is less than the Chord poweramps as those are £2000 I think  more like £200.

I read about using attenuators and also read about mixed results with those. I just need to remember to lower the volume before turning the power amp on!!

Older albums tend to but lower volume, so Disintegration needs about 15 presses on volume up (from zero) but something new like Perfume Genius - Set My Heart On Fire Immediately only needs 10 presses. This might be manageable of course. Any thoughts and advice on this setup greatly appreciated.


----------



## jarnopp

keyser said:


> Hi, been lurking a while, I bought a second hand mojo and loving it. The plan is to replace my Audiolab M-DAC. I can confirm the mojo is better to my ears, I'm getting more detail even on relative budget AKG K550s. Still testing/playing/listening/enjoying
> 
> I do most of my listening on PC and sofa (they are right next to each other). I listen to headphones a lot. I'm also upgrading from AKG K550 to Beyerdynamic Amiron Home.
> 
> ...


To get closer to 600mV you can start Mojo in Dac mode and press the down volume ball about 10 clicks. I don’t have the exact chart handy, but that should be close.


----------



## surfgeorge (Sep 21, 2021)

keyser said:


> Hi, been lurking a while, I bought a second hand mojo and loving it. The plan is to replace my Audiolab M-DAC. I can confirm the mojo is better to my ears, I'm getting more detail even on relative budget AKG K550s. Still testing/playing/listening/enjoying
> 
> I do most of my listening on PC and sofa (they are right next to each other). I listen to headphones a lot. I'm also upgrading from AKG K550 to Beyerdynamic Amiron Home.
> 
> ...


You don’t need to worry about the SQ with low output settings from Mojo, as long as you feed bit-perfect digital data to the Mojo (100% volume, no oversampling, no EQ) from the PC. The Mojo‘s volume control is done fully digital, lossless.

So just control the volume with the Mojo and you are good!


----------



## Kentajalli

keyser said:


> Hi, been lurking a while, I bought a second hand mojo and loving it. The plan is to replace my Audiolab M-DAC. I can confirm the mojo is better to my ears, I'm getting more detail even on relative budget AKG K550s. Still testing/playing/listening/enjoying
> 
> I do most of my listening on PC and sofa (they are right next to each other). I listen to headphones a lot. I'm also upgrading from AKG K550 to Beyerdynamic Amiron Home.
> 
> ...


Just as @surfgeorge has said, there is nothing for you to do.
Just click down the volume on Mojo, connect to RCA inputs, play something, and click up volume for loudness you want.
The 600mV input value is just for matching preamps, you will not loose any SQ, and won't damage anything. your amp will have the headroom.


----------



## GreenBow

keyser said:


> Hi, been lurking a while, I bought a second hand mojo and loving it. The plan is to replace my Audiolab M-DAC. I can confirm the mojo is better to my ears, I'm getting more detail even on relative budget AKG K550s. Still testing/playing/listening/enjoying
> 
> I do most of my listening on PC and sofa (they are right next to each other). I listen to headphones a lot. I'm also upgrading from AKG K550 to Beyerdynamic Amiron Home.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't 600mV be about what some headphones or IEMs need? You won't go wrong with that.


----------



## Kentajalli

That would be 10mW on a 35 ohm iem, yeh, maybe.


----------



## Another Audiophile

GreenBow said:


> Wouldn't 600mV be about what some headphones or IEMs need? You won't go wrong with that.


I don’t think there is any IEM that will struggle with the mojo and if there is is not a fit for purpose IEM.


----------



## keyser

Nice thanks all. Yeah it sounds great through the speakers, I wanted to double check I was doing it right! I've got some speaker wire to move things around. I'll take my time with that, so a weekend job I think. My Mojo and M-PWR will be on my desktop, I guess I will need to unplug my headphones when I want to listen through speakers as otherwise I'll be able to hear them, but that's fine.

I'm going to have to wait a bit longer for my headphones as they sent the wrong wireless version by mistake so hopefully its a quick and painless turn around for those.

The mojo design is really unusual but its actually really cool with the glowing balls  I think its really creative. It just blows my mind how its somehow better than my M-DAC that has probably x20 the volume.

From the sounds of it Chord maybe releasing some new thing but we're not sure. There were leaks that got taken down. Rumours, I guess we'll find out soon.

After buying new audio stuff I've decided second hand is the way to go with audio kit from now on, its much better value imo. Plus you can avoid hype and early adaptor issues and find the awesome long threads like this 

I might try a kind of mojo mod in the future where I remove the battery and machine out some vent slats and thermal epoxy some copper heatsinks to the chips. Just a thought at this stage. Maybe that's what the new Chord thing will be .


----------



## Kentajalli (Sep 25, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> *Finally:*
> I can tell what you guys been talking about RFI and Mojo!
> Recently I got a Hifiman Sundara.
> it sounds a bit bright to me.
> ...


*Just an experiment*
Now that I am aware of this phenomena, I decided to see if I can help minimize it.
So I put this cable together:




The ferrite core on the left has six holes in it and a wire is wound through it 2.5 turns, it is a standard PCB RFI filter.
I used two, one for 0V (earth) and another for +5V supply rail on the USB cable. Data wires are connected as is.
Previously I had put data wires through a ferrite core and I had synch problems with Mojo.
Cut the story short, it works! not 100% but enough to make it very hard to tell.
The test was, anything audible, between full plane-mode (every transmitter off) and everything on ( 4G, WIFI and BT).
So yeh, it helps.
To my ears, on a standard cable and everything on, there is a mild raspiness that would make some vocals sibilant, and mess with treble.
On this cable, the back-ground is a bit darker, and that high treble grain/raspiness is gone.


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 25, 2021)

@Kentajalli ... Congrats on your home-made.


I swear the Audioquest Jitterbug calmed the Mojo.

Even Rob Watts said it worked on the DAVE. (I found his post on it a few times for a re-read.)

I have Hugo 2 also which apparently is already filtered, but I leave a Jitterbug on the cable anyway. I use cables from source, then Jitterbug, then tiniest 15cm cable from Jitterbug to DAC.


----------



## Kentajalli

GreenBow said:


> @Kentajalli ... Congrats on your home-made.


Thanx,


GreenBow said:


> I swear the Audioquest Jitterbug calmed the Mojo.
> 
> Even Rob Watts said it worked on the DAVE. (I found his post on it a few times for a re-read.)
> 
> I have Hugo 2 also which apparently is already filtered, but I leave a Jitterbug on the cable anyway. I use cabels from source, then Jitterbug, then tiniest 15cm cable from Jitterbug to DAC.


Mine cost £5 and 1.5 hours. not very neat, but functional.
Cable is from and IEM, basically two , twisted pair. Used one pair for Data, another pair for power. 
About one inch from ferrites to Mojo.
Whole thing is one meter long, thin and tangle free.


----------



## Kentajalli

I did a check on "Jitterbug".
It is a passive device, that mainly uses inductors on 0V and 5V lines (pretty much like what I have done) + a common mode rejector transformer (I believe) on the data lines.
At worst case it shouldn't hurt anything, unless it is badly made (isn't) and it limits bandwidth on data lines too much.
To my surprise there was a test and measurement on ASR forum, claiming it actually introduced noise! hard to swallow, that surface mount inductors can introduce such a noise as claimed.
Ofcourse such attempts (mine and Jitterbugs) can only be effective if there is a problem to solve, meaning using it on a DAC with galvanic isolation will have zero effect.
But perhaps signal from a device with wifi, BT and cell signal blasting to a Mojo can be cleaned up to some degree.
Ofcourse I could be imagining the effect, as I have no means of testing it electrically.


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> Good day everybody.
> 
> I am testing another battery for Mojo from AliExpress, this one: Link
> 
> ...


After your post (Thanx) I ordered two of these batteries myself ($35including del. + Tax/VAT).
They say 2000mAh, and original is 1650mAh - but the weight difference is mere 3 grams! and that could be the larger wire.
But it is exact size , so it does fit.
I shall charge them up before I store them, also to see if they heat up or not, and what mileage I get.


----------



## surfgeorge

Kentajalli said:


> After your post (Thanx) I ordered two of these batteries myself ($35including del. + Tax/VAT).
> They say 2000mAh, and original is 1650mAh - but the weight difference is mere 3 grams! and that could be the larger wire.
> But it is exact size , so it does fit.
> I shall charge them up before I store them, also to see if they heat up or not, and what mileage I get.



Just some advice - LiPo pouch cells are produced with an inhibitor chemical that is designed to protect them from aging before they are put to use. This inhibitor dissolves over the first couple of charge/discharge cycles, losing it's protective function. 
Therefore, if you want to store the packs for future use I would recommend not to charge them.

If you still wish to charge them, the best practice for long term storage is to discharge the cells to 3,7V (3,6 is also common) and repeat a controlled cycle charge - discharge to 3,7V cycle every 6 months.

I'll be getting the same pack in the next weeks and run it through some cycles on my charge station.
I'll report back about the performance.


----------



## Kentajalli

surfgeorge said:


> Just some advice - LiPo pouch cells are produced with an inhibitor chemical that is designed to protect them from aging before they are put to use. This inhibitor dissolves over the first couple of charge/discharge cycles, losing it's protective function.
> Therefore, if you want to store the packs for future use I would recommend not to charge them.


That is useful info. I had no idea, thanx.


surfgeorge said:


> If you still wish to charge them, the best practice for long term storage is to discharge the cells to 3,7V (3,6 is also common) and repeat a controlled cycle charge - discharge to 3,7V cycle every 6 months.


You mean 7.4V! isn't that a bit low? I know they are rated at that, but in reality even at 30% capacity they are above that voltage.


surfgeorge said:


> I'll be getting the same pack in the next weeks and run it through some cycles on my charge station.
> I'll report back about the performance.


I had mine open, while charging it, it stays cool, cool! no heating whatso-ever.


----------



## surfgeorge (Sep 27, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> That is useful info. I had no idea, thanx.
> 
> You mean 7.4V! isn't that a bit low? I know they are rated at that, but in reality even at 30% capacity they are above that voltage.
> 
> I had mine open, while charging it, it stays cool, cool! no heating whatso-ever.



Correct! The stated voltage is per cell, the Mojo’s pack is 2 cells, so yes, 7,4V is correct for the pack.
The 3,7 corresponds to app. 30% charge state, which is recommended for storage.
Cells should never be stored fully charged, this can lead to quick aging.

That‘s not just a theoretical recommendation - I once put a Cayin N3 DAP away after fully charging it. A year or more later I wanted to use it again and within a few cycles the battery was puffed and dead. Even bent and popped the DAP case open.


----------



## Julius Decimus (Sep 27, 2021)

Kentajalli said:


> After your post (Thanx) I ordered two of these batteries myself ($35including del. + Tax/VAT).
> They say 2000mAh, and original is 1650mAh - but the weight difference is mere 3 grams! and that could be the larger wire.
> But it is exact size , so it does fit.
> I shall charge them up before I store them, also to see if they heat up or not, and what mileage I get.


Ok, waiting for your results.

I use it for....mmmm, 3 weeks or so now, only 1 screw and not very tight to keep an eye if it does get swollen, it will open the case and i will see it. Happy to report no issues and is all fine. Hope you will get same results. When it comes, check if it is same colour, mine is blue. Chinese batteries might be any colour and is no indication, but they are often yellow and white, like in the product page says 2000mah and is yellow-white on the product page, while on real is blue. Right.

I checked now and i see two offers looking the same. You ordered the one the more orders right ? 47, 19.58 price on the image.

And this also for information on if someone decide to order, if they look the same, look for the one that is with more orders. With 47, 19.58 euros now. The other one might be just the same with lower price, but might not be as well. So when you reseive it, it should look as on my photos, is blue.

PS: i checked my link from my post back then, it leads to the right one. If you ordered from there all good. - https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005002524097664.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.5ece3df6ZeQW5I&algo_pvid=d24def24-d64c-4ad4-8941-b71ab4c083b9&algo_exp_id=d24def24-d64c-4ad4-8941-b71ab4c083b9-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000020992310373"}


----------



## Kentajalli

Julius Decimus said:


> Ok, waiting for your results.
> 
> I use it for....mmmm, 3 weeks or so now, only 1 screw and not very tight to keep an eye if it does get swollen, it will open the case and i will see it. Happy to report no issues and is all fine. Hope you will get same results. When it comes, check if it is same colour, mine is blue. Chinese batteries might be any colour and is no indication, but they are often yellow and white, like in the product page says 2000mah and is yellow-white on the product page, while on real is blue. Right.
> 
> ...


Yes I got the same as yours, from the same dealer.
Seems to be OK , listening to it as I write.
I weighed them:
original = 60g
replacement = 63/64g


----------



## Jawed

Kentajalli said:


> I did a check on "Jitterbug".
> It is a passive device, that mainly uses inductors on 0V and 5V lines (pretty much like what I have done) + a common mode rejector transformer (I believe) on the data lines.
> At worst case it shouldn't hurt anything, unless it is badly made (isn't) and it limits bandwidth on data lines too much.
> To my surprise there was a test and measurement on ASR forum, claiming it actually introduced noise! hard to swallow, that surface mount inductors can introduce such a noise as claimed.
> ...


Galvanic isolation on Chord USB inputs basically only vaguely works. It's not perfect isolation, RF will always get through. That's the reason why there's been years of discussion of the use of ferrites.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-dave.766517/page-230#post-12681548

"So what does this tell us? Basically the most significant path of RF is residual coupling via the USB, not via the mains supply as the jitterbug alone gets you most of the way.

Use the jitter bug for mains powered USB sources - it is worth the small cost."

Those comments were in relation to DAVE. With Mojo the sound quality problems are probably going to be less (well, I've never heard a Mojo be as badly affected by RF as DAVE), but if it's mains-powered and connected to a mains-powered PC there'll probably be benefits. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...n-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1527#post-12873840

"The Audioquest Jitterbug is a small but worthwhile improvement - and that's down to lower RF noise levels not jitter."


----------



## Kentajalli (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanx for those links, it is good to know Mr. Watts approves.



Jawed said:


> Galvanic isolation on Chord USB inputs basically only vaguely works. It's not perfect isolation, RF will always get through. That's the reason why there's been years of discussion of the use of ferrites.
> Those comments were in relation to DAVE. With Mojo the sound quality problems are probably going to be less (well, I've never heard a Mojo be as badly affected by RF as DAVE), but if it's mains-powered and connected to a mains-powered PC there'll probably be benefits.


Actually with Mojo, it maybe worse.
Mojo has no USB isolation, and probably connected to a cell phone.
I suppose with a mobile/cell phone the problem gets larger. The phone produces! high RF of vast bandwidth, this is why I have always argued that strapping any DAC to a phone is a bad idea!
A DAP is OK, but a phone blasting RF, not so much.


Jawed said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/page-1527#post-12873840
> 
> "The Audioquest Jitterbug is a small but worthwhile improvement - and that's down to lower RF noise levels not jitter."


My implemation of ferrite cores seems to be doing something positive (only on ground and +5V lines).


----------



## GreenBow

Kentajalli said:


> After your post (Thanx) I ordered two of these batteries myself ($35including del. + Tax/VAT).
> They say 2000mAh, and original is 1650mAh - but the weight difference is mere 3 grams! and that could be the larger wire.
> But it is exact size , so it does fit.
> I shall charge them up before I store them, also to see if they heat up or not, and what mileage I get.



It would be excellent to get some more battery life. The 2000mAh over 1650mAh would be great. Might get Mojo up to ten hours. I had good battery life with mine when new, something like eight hours fifteen minutes. ... I just did the maths and it should make the Mojo last 10.3 hours.

@ Mojo thread

There is however another specification to take into consideration. The maximum current discharge rate. However quickly the battery can deliver power. The mojo needs quick dynamic power to be able to respond to peaks and quick transients in the music. (It's why the TT2 has supercaps.) ... Just saying. I am sure the batteries you are looking at are perfect for the job.

Hopefully the batteries you have found are proof that battery tech has moved forward.


----------



## Kentajalli

GreenBow said:


> It would be excellent to get some more battery life. The 2000mAh over 1650mAh would be great. Might get Mojo up to ten hours. I had good battery life with mine when new, something like eight hours fifteen minutes. ... I just did the maths and it should make the Mojo last 10.3 hours.


FAT chance! no matter what is printed on the sticker.
Ali's $15 battery beating CHORD's original? 
I hope so, but not holding my breath.
Even if it matches the original, I 'll throw my hat to high heavens.


----------



## Kentajalli

I may end up eating my own words.
So far the new battery has lasted close to 8 hours and it is still green.
I have used USB input, into Hifiman Sundara which is not exactly efficient nor high impedance !


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 1, 2021)

Julius Decimus said:


> Battery level indicatorThe 'small' (working time in minutes)Original battery (minutes)Easylander battery (minutes)Blue5011898Green50122139Yellow55205212Red1104042Red blinking501011Charging time to full240345390


On very first charge and not an absolute full charge, I did not get anything like your results.
Though I did not time it as good as you (no patience) in Blue it probably did as yours (90), then went green for hours! honestly I did not even see it going yellow, if it did , must have been very short. then went red for about an hour and then died!
Evidently the discharge curve is different on mine.
Got nine hours in total over five days or so, so it was not one long listening session, have I mentioned I have no patience?
It is fully charged now, I shall check it for the next two charges and report back.
Over all, EXCELLENT! thanx

BTW, I got them at $15 each from the same seller, and they looks identical to yours.
Even on ebay some sellers do that, advertise something multiple times at different prices.


----------



## Julius Decimus

Kentajalli said:


> EXCELLENT! thanx


Glad it performs good.

I charge it then use it. There were no days between. 9h is great result 👍, more than mine, well done.


----------



## keyser

Just checking, I've searched and it seems the only way to switch inputs from USB to toslink is to unplug the USB and restart the Mojo is that right? I'm using the Mojo for PC and TV input, battery has been unplugged, I'm just using it as a desktop setup.

And it looks like there were no firmware updates for the Mojo? (Short press switch inputs would be nice heh)


----------



## vlach

keyser said:


> Just checking, I've searched and it seems the only way to switch inputs from USB to toslink is to unplug the USB and restart the Mojo is that right?


Correct.


keyser said:


> battery has been unplugged, I'm just using it as a desktop setup.


Same here and i use an optical splitter to feed up to 3 components via the optical input.


----------



## surfgeorge

keyser said:


> Just checking, I've searched and it seems the only way to switch inputs from USB to toslink is to unplug the USB and restart the Mojo is that right? I'm using the Mojo for PC and TV input, battery has been unplugged, I'm just using it as a desktop setup.
> 
> And it looks like there were no firmware updates for the Mojo? (Short press switch inputs would be nice heh)


AFAIK you do not need to restart the Mojo.
It scans the inputs and automatically connects. If there are several inputs connected in parallel the USB has priority, then I think coax and last optical.
I have definitely switched between inputs without restarting


----------



## miketlse

keyser said:


> Just checking, I've searched and it seems the only way to switch inputs from USB to toslink is to unplug the USB and restart the Mojo is that right?


No. The Mojo checks for the 5V signal on the VBUS pin of the USB. If 5V is present, then USB input is autoselected. Removing the cable removes the 5V, and USB will be deselected. No need to reboot the Mojo.


----------



## Pocomoto

Hello, First post.  I use my Mojo mainly as a system DAC, but also with HD650 headphones. When the battery died, rather prematurely I thought, (may have been my charging technique), I got an AliExpress small battery and fitted it.  However it runs out of juice very quickly even with charger left on. 

My question is could I connect a 6.3V Lead Acid battery (I have a very large one) to the internal pins in place of the internal battery.  I understand that fancy power supplies are not approved, but a large 6.3V 110 AH telecoms battery seems a good replacement.  .  The Mojo battery is 7.2V but the big battery will run up to 7.1V on full charge.  Will the Mojo run on 6.3V?

I would not connect the usb charger.

I will have to drill the Mojo case but I'm not planning to sell it.  Or take it anywhere.  I am a certified audio diy nut but have lots of mileage.

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 4, 2021)

Pocomoto said:


> Hello, First post.  I use my Mojo mainly as a system DAC, but also with HD650 headphones. When the battery died, rather prematurely I thought, (may have been my charging technique), I got an AliExpress small battery and fitted it.  However it runs out of juice very quickly even with charger left on.
> 
> My question is could I connect a 6.3V Lead Acid battery (I have a very large one) to the internal pins in place of the internal battery.  I understand that fancy power supplies are not approved, but a large 6.3V 110 AH telecoms battery seems a good replacement.  .  The Mojo battery is 7.2V but the big battery will run up to 7.1V on full charge.  Will the Mojo run on 6.3V?
> 
> ...


No. I believe it cuts out at anything below 7V.
Mojo battery maybe rated as 7.4V but in reality it hovers more than that (about 8V). Lead-acid battery under charge is about 6.9V.
There is a battery on Aliexpress that works fine. I am using one and atleast one more member is using it successfully. on my first attempt I got 9 hours on USB.
You can always contact CHORD and get an official battery too.
Don't risk damaging the circuit board, just get a battery.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-16584559
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-16554028


----------



## Pocomoto

Kentajalli said:


> No. I believe it cuts out at anything below 7V.
> Mojo battery maybe rated as 7.4V but in reality it hovers more than that (about 8V). Lead-acid battery under charge is about 6.9V.
> There is a battery on Aliexpress that works fine. I am using one and atleast one more member is using it successfully. on my first attempt I got 9 hours on USB.
> You can always contact CHORD and get an official battery too.
> ...


OK thanks, I saw that, I'll get one.  What is the correct way to preserve battery life? And initially charge.  Any links?  I have read stuff here before but forget where.  Battery memory etc.


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 4, 2021)

Pocomoto said:


> OK thanks, I saw that, I'll get one.  What is the correct way to preserve battery life? And initially charge.  Any links?  I have read stuff here before but forget where.  Battery memory etc.


There is no memory issue with LiPo's.
Just fully charge it as standard.
If you continually let it drain fully, you shorten the life.
When it gets to yellow, or just red, charge it up again.
Since Ali's battery is not from CHORD, I suggest you do not charge it while you use it, as it generates good amount of heat, which I am uncertain how it would affect the unofficial battery.
Others have been using Mojo, without a battery as desktop DAC.
It evidently does not cause any damage.
I, however, have advised against it theoretically, but others swear by it!


----------



## vlach (Oct 4, 2021)

Pocomoto,
You can use the Mojo without a battery as desktop DAC, just be aware that the charging circuit will remain ON if the Mojo stays connected to the 5V USB source, even after you power the Mojo OFF.
I realized this the other day when i hadn't used it for a couple days and noticed it was slightly warm to the touch. Now i just disconnect the USB cable when not in use.

Edit: As a desktop DAC you are essentially charging & playing, therefore the unit gets very hot but at least the battery is no longer getting cooked inside.


----------



## Pocomoto

vlach said:


> Pocomoto,
> You can use the Mojo without a battery as desktop DAC, just be aware that the charging circuit will remain ON if the Mojo stays connected to the 5V USB source, even after you power the Mojo OFF.
> I realized this the other day when i hadn't used it for a couple days and noticed it was slightly warm to the touch. Now i just disconnect the USB cable when not in use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pocomoto

What can be drawing power when there is no battery inside to charge and the mojo is off?  I guess there must be a DC-DC converter to step up the voltage from 5V usb to 7.2V ++ charging voltage. Is this it?  Seems unlikely it would get warm.

The other thing I notice is the charger cannot keep up with the battery drain when the Mojo is playing music.  So if you use the charger for music with no battery, what is the effect of the shortfall?


----------



## vlach (Oct 4, 2021)

Pocomoto said:


> What can be drawing power when there is no battery inside to charge and the mojo is off?  I guess there must be a DC-DC converter to step up the voltage from 5V usb to 7.2V ++ charging voltage. Is this it?  Seems unlikely it would get warm.
> 
> The other thing I notice is the charger cannot keep up with the battery drain when the Mojo is playing music.  So if you use the charger for music with no battery, what is the effect of the shortfall?


I think you're right about the DC-DC converter, at least i think that's what i read on this forum at one point but others can confirm.
No shortfall using the charger for playing music in DAC mode feeding an external amp or using IEMs but not ideal to drive heavier loads, like 300 or 600 ohm, less sensitive headphones, planars, etc.


----------



## Pocomoto

I'll give it a go, thanks. I kind of resigned myself to the fact it was meant for occasional use headphones, but the sound on my horn system is so 'Gloria hallelujah'  compared to my hairshirt diy Amanero / TD1541 / tube DAC that I can't leave it alone.   

You can't help thinking that a usb battery charger cannot be the ultimate in audio power supplies, but I guess just lie back and enjoy it.  And / or cough up for a decent battery.


----------



## vlach (Oct 5, 2021)

Pocomoto said:


> I'll give it a go, thanks. I kind of resigned myself to the fact it was meant for occasional use headphones, but the sound on my horn system is so 'Gloria hallelujah'  compared to my hairshirt diy Amanero / TD1541 / tube DAC that I can't leave it alone.
> 
> You can't help thinking that a usb battery charger cannot be the ultimate in audio power supplies, but I guess just lie back and enjoy it.  And / or cough up for a decent battery.


I think your previous thought of drilling a small hole in the Mojo enclosure and plugging in an external battery (an idea I'm considering myself) is probably the ideal solution to make the Mojo a desktop DAC and get the cleanest power source.
I'm just not 100% sure which battery voltage to use. I measured 8.4V for the fully charged internal battery,. I wonder if i could wire several 9V batteries in parallel, then i would be set for a long time before having to replace them.

Edit: Or maybe wire (5) large D size 1.5V batteries in series, that would be closer to the nominal rating of the internal battery.


----------



## Pocomoto (Oct 5, 2021)

vlach said:


> I think your previous thought of drilling a small hole in the Mojo enclosure and plugging in an external battery (an idea I'm considering myself) is probably the ideal solution to make the Mojo a desktop DAC and get the cleanest power source.
> I'm just not 100% sure which battery voltage to use. I measured 8.4V for the fully charged internal battery,. I wonder if i could wire several 9V batteries in parallel, then i would be set for a long time before having to replace them.
> 
> Edit: Or maybe wire (5) large D size 1.5V batteries in series, that would be closer to the nominal rating of the internal battery.


7.2V is 6 x 1.2V  so I would guess that the mojo battery is 6 x Lithium single cells in series.   I see on AliExpress they sell a lot of 3.7V batteries.  These presumably are made up of 3 x Lithium cells.  You could series parallel four  or more of these for a higher capacity.

Edit:  It says here that a single Lithium ion cell is 3.7V.  https://www.swe.com/lithiumion/  I was thinking of those AA batteries.  presumably the 7.2V mojo battery is 2 x cells in series.

You might want to use an external charger however, so not to overload the built in device.   You could then get a smart charger that prolonged battery life.  See Battery University.  Homework:

https://batteryuniversity.com/article/bu-204-how-do-lithium-batteries-work


----------



## Pocomoto (Oct 5, 2021)

Pocomoto said:


> 7.2V is 6 x 1.2V  so I would guess that the mojo battery is 6 x Lithium single cells in series.   I see on AliExpress they sell a lot of 3.7V batteries.  These presumably are made up of 3 x Lithium cells.  You could series parallel four  or more of these for a higher capacity.
> 
> Edit:  It says here that a single Lithium ion cell is 3.7V.  https://www.swe.com/lithiumion/  I was thinking of those AA batteries.  presumably the 7.2V mojo battery is 2 x cells in series.
> 
> ...


Reading the above under 'Limitations' I can see why mine failed:
"Degrades at high temperature and when stored at high voltage"

Prolonging life of
https://batteryuniversity.com/article/bu-808-how-to-prolong-lithium-based-batteries

Charging Li ion batteries
https://batteryuniversity.com/article/bu-409-charging-lithium-ion


----------



## magicalmouse

My mojo suddenly stopped working on usb - it works on coax but when connected to my win10 pc (win10 up to date) it stopped connecting.

I tried removing the latest win10 update but this made no difference, i changed usb connectors & tried everyone i had, different computers made no difference.

I uninstalled the chors drivers and the rebooted and reinstalled them.

I opened it up and cannot see any issue with the usb connectors, it still charges ok.

I wonder if there is some software issue i am no aware of.

Any ideas?

d


----------



## Pocomoto (Oct 8, 2021)

Does Win10  sound tell you that the Chord is the output device?   up arrow for hidden icons on the bottom of screen.  Or go to settings / system


----------



## magicalmouse (Oct 8, 2021)

No i plugged it into my laptop and turned it on and trieds this but No.

I looked in the control panel and device manager and it does not show up at all, i did get a message on the desktop that the usb was not recognized.


----------



## Pocomoto

On my set up I would see if JRiver finds it.   But the mojo never really gives trouble, I get nasty sounds with the Amanero and JRiver locks it in.


----------



## Kentajalli

Pocomoto said:


> Reading the above under 'Limitations' I can see why mine failed:
> "Degrades at high temperature and when stored at high voltage"
> 
> Prolonging life of
> ...


Thanx for the links, interesting readings.
For your info, Mojo slowly charges the battery pack to 8.2V (in 4 hours), using current, voltage & temperature monitoring,  but the battery _can _take 8.4V for full charge.
Mr. Watts in his wisdom had decided on 4.1V max. charge per battery, to prolong the battery life.
from the articles above, one can see that this method, reduces the available capacity of the battery to 90%, but doubles the life cycle! meaning assuming two charges per week, the battery (theoretically) manages 10 years of life (assuming standard 500 cycle life). at 4 charges a week, it will be 5 years.
Many can confirm that figure, though there are exceptions.
Some manufacturers charge the battery fully to 4.2V per battery, to get max. play time, to compete with other manufacturers, but not Chord.
He could have got an extra hour of play time, but decided life span was more important.
Also, because Mojo can get hot while playing and charging, the official battery is rated to 60C (i believe), not all batteries are!
This is why I recommended if one uses an un-official battery, not to charge and play at the same time.


----------



## Kentajalli

magicalmouse said:


> No i plugged it into my laptop and turned it on and trieds this but No.
> 
> I looked in the control panel and device manager and it does not show up at all, i did get a message on the desktop that the usb was not recognized.


Have you tried another cable?
if the device does not show in device manager, even as unknown, it means not connected.
Could be a simple cable failure, or worse, circuit failure.


----------



## ZappaMan

Pocomoto said:


> Does Win10  sound tell you that the Chord is the output device?   up arrow for hidden icons on the bottom of screen.  Or go to settings / system


Yes, have you installed the chord usb drivers ?


----------



## Kentajalli

ZappaMan said:


> Yes, have you installed the chord usb drivers ?


If it does not show under device manager, the computer hasn't connected to it yet!
even without any drivers, it should show up as unknown or something similar.


----------



## ZappaMan

Kentajalli said:


> If it does not show under device manager, the computer hasn't connected to it yet!
> even without any drivers, it should show up as unknown or something similar.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pocomoto (Oct 9, 2021)

Any thoughts on an external battery in parallel with the mojo battery?  Using 2 x Lithium ion 3.7V in series.   Say 10AH.  eg

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...f-12&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"10000000719837406"}

Would the internal mojo charging circuit  hold up if both were charged together via the usb?

Any issues with charging them in parallel with an external charger?

Would coupling an external fully charged battery to a discharged internal battery cause any issues?


----------



## magicalmouse

magicalmouse said:


> No i plugged it into my laptop and turned it on and trieds this but No.
> 
> I looked in the control panel and device manager and it does not show up at all, i did get a message on the desktop that the usb was not recognized.


I uninstalled the chord driver and then rebooted and reinstalled the driver and it worked BUT after putting it into hibernation and then loading musicbee again it did not work or find the mojo, i wonder if the chord drivers are conflicting with the latest win10 updates?


----------



## ZappaMan

magicalmouse said:


> I uninstalled the chord driver and then rebooted and reinstalled the driver and it worked BUT after putting it into hibernation and then loading musicbee again it did not work or find the mojo, i wonder if the chord drivers are conflicting with the latest win10 updates?


There some crappy windows problem where it puts usb devices to sleep to save power… might be something to do with that


----------



## miketlse (Oct 10, 2021)

magicalmouse said:


> I uninstalled the chord driver and then rebooted and reinstalled the driver and it worked BUT after putting it into hibernation and then loading musicbee again it did not work or find the mojo, i wonder if the chord drivers are conflicting with the latest win10 updates?


Never been a problem before, but @ChordElectronics please can your tech guys check. 
[edited] Turned out to be a socket related issue instead


----------



## ducnsh

Hi guys, does anyone buy battery from aliexpress or taobao? If they are good, can you guys give me the link? Thank you!


----------



## Kentajalli

ducnsh said:


> Hi guys, does anyone buy battery from aliexpress or taobao? If they are good, can you guys give me the link? Thank you!


https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/10...b9-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000020992310373"}


----------



## magicalmouse

magicalmouse said:


> I uninstalled the chord driver and then rebooted and reinstalled the driver and it worked BUT after putting it into hibernation and then loading musicbee again it did not work or find the mojo, i wonder if the chord drivers are conflicting with the latest win10 updates?


After much deliberation and searching and trying out various solutions, it transpired that the mojo usb was causing problems with the connection, it was not the cable itself but the socket it plugs into, i discovered that if i pushed the cable upwards it worked fine so i have wedged a piece of cardboard between the leather case and the cable to give it an upward lift permanently - how long before the socket stops working completely i do not know.

thanks for all you ideas and help

d


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 10, 2021)

magicalmouse said:


> After much deliberation and searching and trying out various solutions, it transpired that the mojo usb was causing problems with the connection, it was not the cable itself but the socket it plugs into, i discovered that if i pushed the cable upwards it worked fine so i have wedged a piece of cardboard between the leather case and the cable to give it an upward lift permanently - how long before the socket stops working completely i do not know.
> 
> thanks for all you ideas and help
> 
> d


I knew it was the connection! but I was thinking _cable_.
Software, windows, drivers were the least likely culprits.
Your issue is very easily remedied - take it to someone who has a hot-air soldering station. A computer repair shop, TV repair shop, etc.
They can reflow the soldering in 5 mins.
If you are in London, PM me, I'll do it for you.
If you carry on using it as you are, you might crack the connections on the board, and then it would be a bigger job.
Do it now, before it gets worse.
Have you dropped Chord a line?


----------



## ZappaMan

I wouldn’t let this guy solder my connection.


----------



## surfgeorge

magicalmouse said:


> After much deliberation and searching and trying out various solutions, it transpired that the mojo usb was causing problems with the connection, it was not the cable itself but the socket it plugs into, i discovered that if i pushed the cable upwards it worked fine so i have wedged a piece of cardboard between the leather case and the cable to give it an upward lift permanently - how long before the socket stops working completely i do not know.
> 
> thanks for all you ideas and help
> 
> d


Did you try with different cables?
I have had to change cables several times, because the micro-USB connector on the cable got somehow loose, but the socket on the Mojo has held up better than expected. Every time I got a new cable, the connection was tight and nothing wobbled any more.


----------



## ducnsh

Kentajalli said:


> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/1005002524097664.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.5ece3df6ZeQW5I&algo_pvid=d24def24-d64c-4ad4-8941-b71ab4c083b9&algo_exp_id=d24def24-d64c-4ad4-8941-b71ab4c083b9-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000020992310373"}


This item does not ship to my country, is there any other choices? Thank you!


----------



## Kentajalli

ducnsh said:


> This item does not ship to my country, is there any other choices? Thank you!


where are you?


----------



## GreenBow

magicalmouse said:


> After much deliberation and searching and trying out various solutions, it transpired that the mojo usb was causing problems with the connection, it was not the cable itself but the socket it plugs into, i discovered that if i pushed the cable upwards it worked fine so i have wedged a piece of cardboard between the leather case and the cable to give it an upward lift permanently - how long before the socket stops working completely i do not know.
> 
> thanks for all you ideas and help
> 
> d



Yeah as other have said, try another cable before you conclude it's the socket. 

Mojo would also be lost to the computer after the computer goes to sleep. The way around it after hibernation, is restart the media centre like JRiver. Restart web-browser if you are using sound in webpages. USB needs to re-establish the USB handshake after PC has been asleep.


----------



## husamia

I recently bought the Chord Mojo and been using it to listed to DSD with the Sure KSE1500. It sounds superb. Actually, I can hear imperfections in the recordings.


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 25, 2021)

husamia said:


> I recently bought the Chord Mojo and been using it to listed to DSD with the Sure KSE1500. It sounds superb. Actually, I can hear imperfections in the recordin


Are you saying that Mojo's output into line-in on the dedicated Shure energizer/DAC sounds better than direct digital into Shure?
Or are you saying DSD sounds good through your Shure system, because the Shure is not compatible with DSD?


----------



## husamia

I can't tell difference between the Mojo and the Shure KSA1500 DAC. What software do you use to play DSD with Mojo on the MacOS? I have older version of Audirvana it doesn't seem to support the highest frequency that the Mojo supports


----------



## Kentajalli

husamia said:


> I can't tell difference between the Mojo and the Shure KSA1500 DAC. What software do you use to play DSD with Mojo on the MacOS? I have older version of Audirvana it doesn't seem to support the highest frequency that the Mojo supports


MacOS? sacrilege ! 😠
jRiver on windows or Neutron on Android. Either can go all the way to what Mojo can handle.
My question was/is , on PCM material, do you prefer Shure DAC or Mojo?


----------



## Julius Decimus

Heard Paul McGowan from PS Audio uses Audirvana on MacOS. And he uses DSD and Qobuz for sure.

If it does not play certain sample rates to Mojo, you could probably contact Audirvana support and ask how it is. If you are using highest sample rate that Mojo supports 768khz, that means you upsample ? So either way contacting their support is the best way as i see it.


----------



## vlach (Oct 25, 2021)

husamia said:


> I can't tell difference between the Mojo and the Shure KSA1500 DAC. What software do you use to play DSD with Mojo on the MacOS? I have older version of Audirvana it doesn't seem to support the highest frequency that the Mojo supports


The latest version of Adirvana definitely plays all the data rates the Mojo supports. Via usb.


----------



## GreenBow (Oct 26, 2021)

I saw a post a while ago asking for earphones for the Mojo.

For relatively little money the AKG N40 have excellent synergy. The N40 were £350 when new, and can be found for as little as £150. They are discontinued though now so while they became cheap, they may be hard to source.

The N40 signature is neutral so the Mojo does all the lifting, and the N40 don't colour it. It means you get the Mojo pure and simple. The N40 detail level is very good for what can be found for reasonably little money.

Yes the N40 not going to compete with new £800 Sennheisers for detail, or likely any other audio quality. I have not heard those new Sennheisers, but for synergy alone, the Mojo and N40 are made for each other.


----------



## magicalmouse

Any further experiences on the cheap aliexpress battery for the mojo?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...b9-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000020992310373"}


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 27, 2021)

magicalmouse said:


> Any further experiences on the cheap aliexpress battery for the mojo?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002524097664.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.5ece3df6ZeQW5I&algo_pvid=d24def24-d64c-4ad4-8941-b71ab4c083b9&algo_exp_id=d24def24-d64c-4ad4-8941-b71ab4c083b9-0&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000020992310373"}


Don't know about your link, if it is the same as I had mentioned earlier (actually from @Julius Decimus I believe), then it behaves good.
I have had it in my Mojo since I last reported.
It charges fine, does not heat up, I get normal play time from it, though I do not time it any more, but last time I did, I got (USB) 8+ hours feeding my not-so-efficient Hifiman Sundara's.
I reckon one would get more play time with efficient headphones/IEMs and not using USB (for some reason Mojo uses a little more power on USB input).
Overall, nothing bad to report - it is working fine.


----------



## Pocomoto

When I dissected my defunct mojo battery I found it had a single small protection pcb inside the pkg.  Does the 2000mAhr replacement battery have this?


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 27, 2021)

Pocomoto said:


> When I dissected my defunct mojo battery I found it had a single small protection pcb inside the pkg.  Does the 2000mAhr replacement battery have this?


Yes, it does have it.
It is a charge balancing circuit (I believe, Experts correct me).
It is made of two Li-poly batteries, the board balances the charge to individual batteries for safety.
The battery is made specifically for Mojo as a direct shoe-in.


----------



## Pocomoto

Some of the single cell 3.7v LI-ion batteries (but not all) have a board attached so I guess these are some kind of protection circuit.  

I would like to rig up a larger Li-ion battery externally as back up.  These appear to have the pcb.  I think I would charge it separately though.

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/4001118531489.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.52553c00uC6u10&mp=1

Here is a battery charger.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...a1-3&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000024224751968"}


The 1500mAhr battery I got doesn't last long, but I am wondering if it is because it's driving an autoformer vol control.


----------



## Kentajalli

Pocomoto said:


> The 1500mAhr battery I got doesn't last long, but I am wondering if it is because it's driving an autoformer vol control.


Is your Mojo connected to a headphone via the autoformer?
Or is the autoformer sitting between Mojo and an amp?
- If you are using headphones, seriously think again! because the output stage on Mojo uses feedback and has a very low impedance to drive the headphones.
Anything between Mojo and Headphones would cut into that, besides the volume control on Mojo works on highly resampled digital data, and according "Audio Science review" who incidentally are not friendly with @Rob Watts or Mojo, it was tested and its linearity was one of the best they had ever tested on any equipment! 
The autoformer is a very good passive volume control, to be used in an amplifier, since the input (or interstage) section has high impedance and no direct feedback point.


----------



## Hooster

Kentajalli said:


> Is your Mojo connected to a headphone via the autoformer?
> Or is the autoformer sitting between Mojo and an amp?
> - If you are using headphones, seriously think again! because the output stage on Mojo uses feedback and has a very low impedance to drive the headphones.
> Anything between Mojo and Headphones would cut into that, besides the volume control on Mojo works on highly resampled digital data, and according *"Audio Science review" who incidentally are not friendly with @Rob Watts or Mojo, it was tested and its linearity was one of the best they had ever tested on any equipment!*
> The autoformer is a very good passive volume control, to be used in an amplifier, since the input (or interstage) section has high impedance and no direct feedback point.



ASR just tells it like it is. They are not friendly or unfriendly. Just honest.


----------



## Kentajalli

Hooster said:


> ASR just tells it like it is. They are not friendly or unfriendly. Just honest.


That's another discussion for another time.


----------



## kennyb123

Kentajalli said:


> That's another discussion for another time.


Well done


----------



## Pocomoto

> Is your Mojo connected to a headphone via the autoformer?
> Or is the autoformer sitting between Mojo and an amp?


 Between the mojo and my amp.  When using headphones I connect the mojo direct to headphones.    Is there any reason the mojo would not like an inductive load (about 100H).  They are Slagle AVC from Intact Audio.


----------



## Kentajalli

Pocomoto said:


> Between the mojo and my amp.  When using headphones I connect the mojo direct to headphones.    Is there any reason the mojo would not like an inductive load (about 100H).  They are Slagle AVC from Intact Audio.


I wouldn't know, but 100 Henry is huge! are you sure?
Test sound at 1/4 volume with Autoformer and then using Mojo volume control.
see which one is better.


----------



## BenSherman

Kentajalli said:


> Don't know about your link, if it is the same as I had mentioned earlier (actually from @Julius Decimus I believe), then it behaves good.
> I have had it in my Mojo since I last reported.
> It charges fine, does not heat up, I get normal play time from it, though I do not time it any more, but last time I did, I got (USB) 8+ hours feeding my not-so-efficient Hifiman Sundara's.
> I reckon one would get more play time with efficient headphones/IEMs and not using USB (for some reason Mojo uses a little more power on USB input).
> Overall, nothing bad to report - it is working fine.



How do you find the Sundaras/Mojo pairing? 

I'm planning to get my first decent set-up. I've decided on Sundaras, but contemplating the Chord Mojo, Earmen Sparrow or Earmen Colibri (due out in '15-30' days I was told).

There seems to be just an handful of Mojos left. I would also be keen on Mojo 2, but it appears to be under wraps with no confirmed release date.


----------



## Kentajalli

BenSherman said:


> How do you find the Sundaras/Mojo pairing?
> 
> I'm planning to get my first decent set-up. I've decided on Sundaras, but contemplating the Chord Mojo, Earmen Sparrow or Earmen Colibri (due out in '15-30' days I was told).
> 
> There seems to be just an handful of Mojos left. I would also be keen on Mojo 2, but it appears to be under wraps with no confirmed release date.


Sundara works with Mojo.
I mean it really works!
Mojo works with pretty much anything, thanx to its low output impedance and high power.
I tried Sennheiser HD660S , didn't like them, tried Dan Clark Aeon open X, its going on eBay soon - Sundara sounded best, it broke down within a month, so I got another!
they are that good.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

BenSherman said:


> How do you find the Sundaras/Mojo pairing?
> 
> I'm planning to get my first decent set-up. I've decided on Sundaras, but contemplating the Chord Mojo, Earmen Sparrow or Earmen Colibri (due out in '15-30' days I was told).
> 
> There seems to be just an handful of Mojos left. I would also be keen on Mojo 2, but it appears to be under wraps with no confirmed release date.


Mojo + Sundara is very Dry sounding. iFi is a better pairing. The XD-05 Plus (with V5i) is also a good pairing. I've ordered and will get the Sparrow in 4 days, I can PM you on how it performs if you are interested.


----------



## BenSherman (Oct 28, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> Mojo + Sundara is very Dry sounding. iFi is a better pairing. The XD-05 Plus (with V5i) is also a good pairing. I've ordered and will get the Sparrow in 4 days, I can PM you on how it performs if you are interested.


That would great - thank you. I wasn't sure if the Sparrow would sufficiently power the Sundaras to their fullest potential - so I'd appreciate your findings!


----------



## dakanao

Johnfg465vd said:


> Mojo + Sundara is very Dry sounding. iFi is a better pairing. The XD-05 Plus (with V5i) is also a good pairing. I've ordered and will get the Sparrow in 4 days, I can PM you on how it performs if you are interested.


What do you exactly mean by “dry” sounding?


----------



## husamia

I am curious about the input for the Chord Mojo. Let's say I am using it as a DAC from a PC. I usually use the USB port. but what if I use the coax instead of the usb?


----------



## jarnopp

husamia said:


> I am curious about the input for the Chord Mojo. Let's say I am using it as a DAC from a PC. I usually use the USB port. but what if I use the coax instead of the usb?


Optical sounds best if the limited sample rate works for you. No possible transmission of any RFI.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

dakanao said:


> What do you exactly mean by “dry” sounding?


Well, by "Dry" I meant it's on the extreme side of Analytical. Musicality or enjoyment is missing from the overall pairing, it's good for critical listening and will reveal a lot of flaws in the recordings but never in my listening to the pair did I think Wow I wanna listen to the music more, in fact the extra information/detail caused fatigue way quicker.

@BenSherman Ok, I'll send a PM when I listen to the Sparrow. I'm pretty sure it would nor power the Sundara in Single Ended mode, Fortunately I have Meze Balanced & Meze Silver Plated Balanced Cable in 2.5mm terminations so I can test out the Balanced Out too. The ETA is in 3 days according to the Tracking status.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

husamia said:


> I am curious about the input for the Chord Mojo. Let's say I am using it as a DAC from a PC. I usually use the USB port. but what if I use the coax instead of the usb?


USB Input sounds a bit warm and Optical Input sounds cleaner. Honestly, I would not worry too much about it, the difference is small and something you won't even notice in portable use and in noisy environments. Just use whatever you fell is convenient for you.

I have not tried it personally but I did read a few posts where they used Glass Optical with good results. Galvanic Isolators like iFi nano iGalvanic3.0 might also work well. Again, I have not used these devices as I never found the use for them and my wallet did not agree with their prices. YMMV.


----------



## Pocomoto

Stupid question I know but can someone tell me what kind of source device has an optical or Coax output?  thanks


----------



## Julius Decimus

husamia said:


> I am curious about the input for the Chord Mojo. Let's say I am using it as a DAC from a PC. I usually use the USB port. but what if I use the coax instead of the usb?


There is 20% longer battery life using coaxial vs. USB. If you do not use the Mojo connected to charger all the time, is good improvement.


----------



## BenSherman

Julius Decimus said:


> There is 20% longer battery life using coaxial vs. USB. If you do not use the Mojo connected to charger all the time, is good improvement.


Is it possible to use the coax from an Android phone - USB to Coax adapter??


----------



## Julius Decimus

BenSherman said:


> Is it possible to use the coax from an Android phone - USB to Coax adapter??


Hello. I don't know about this. Never tried. Maybe the others can give you better advice.

I would recommend when you use Mojo+Phone, use the USB and don't worry about the other inputs.

Wait for other comments.


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 29, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> Well, by "Dry" I meant it's on the extreme side of Analytical. Musicality or enjoyment is missing from the overall pairing, it's good for critical listening and will reveal a lot of flaws in the recordings but never in my listening to the pair did I think Wow I wanna listen to the music more, in fact the extra information/detail caused fatigue way quicker.
> 
> @BenSherman Ok, I'll send a PM when I listen to the Sparrow. I'm pretty sure it would nor power the Sundara in Single Ended mode, Fortunately I have Meze Balanced & Meze Silver Plated Balanced Cable in 2.5mm terminations so I can test out the Balanced Out too. The ETA is in 3 days according to the Tracking status.


Are you saying you prefer your DAC/amp to gloss over small detail/flaws in the music you listen to, because they are distracting?
If indeed you meant that, then I fully agree!
Mojo is not famous for (nor designed to be) glossing over small details/flaws.


----------



## Alexsuah

Is this the new Mojo?
https://m.facebook.com/chordelectronics/photos/a.193269360773093/3928125077287484/?type=3&sfnsn=mo


----------



## Johnfg465vd

@Kentajalli Kind of. I value a musical or engaging sound signature more than an Analytical one. If the sound is detailed and engaging, I'll take that as a bonus. The Mojo & Sundara pairing is very detailed but lacked emotion. Meze, Dan Clarke, Focal... might be better pairing for Mojo, or a number of IEM's.

A few months ago I had a chance to listen to the Empyrean. Amazing Headphone, I could pick out all the details easily but it was not sterile sounding. That's the kind of sound I like.

@Alexsuah No that's clearly a spider 😂. If this is genuine, I need to start saving up again, January cannot get soon enough.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Pocomoto said:


> Stupid question I know but can someone tell me what kind of source device has an optical or Coax output?  thanks


There're many.
Old MacBooks/ Notebooks, TVs, AVRs, USB ->Opt adapters and more so.


----------



## husamia

The STAX SRS-002 plugged into the Mojo and listening to SACD with Audirvana is super! I prefer the Satx Japan with Mojo is ultimate!


----------



## maxh22

New Mojo being teased, will probably have a filter selector similar to Hugo 2 , wonder if they managed to further improve SQ? 😌


----------



## CJG888

It probably won’t be as compact and neat as the original one.


----------



## surfgeorge

Alexsuah said:


> Is this the new Mojo?
> https://m.facebook.com/chordelectronics/photos/a.193269360773093/3928125077287484/?type=3&sfnsn=mo


That looks like the leaked Mojo 2 photo in the speculation thread.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-2-speculation-thread.885405/post-16324058


----------



## BenSherman

surfgeorge said:


> That looks like the leaked Mojo 2 photo in the speculation thread.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-2-speculation-thread.885405/post-16324058


Still using micro USB? Surly not!?


----------



## jarnopp

BenSherman said:


> Still using micro USB? Surly not!?


Needed for Poly compatibility.


----------



## Kentajalli

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/coming-soon?hss_channel=fbp-110747222358641


----------



## surfgeorge

Alexsuah said:


> Is this the new Mojo?
> https://m.facebook.com/chordelectronics/photos/a.193269360773093/3928125077287484/?type=3&sfnsn=mo


That looks like the leaked Mojo 2 photo in the speculation thread.


BenSherman said:


> Still using micro USB? Surly not!?


It would make sense for Poly users. But I have to agree, I am also not a fan of this „Frankenstein Design“ with 2x micro USB and one USB-C…


----------



## Another Audiophile

jarnopp said:


> Needed for Poly compatibility.


Looks much larger compared to the older mojo. Wouldn’t bet that it will be compatible with poly


----------



## jarnopp

Another Audiophile said:


> Looks much larger compared to the older mojo. Wouldn’t bet that it will be compatible with poly


Actually, the picture here looks like the same proportions as my current Mojo, and the USB-C is inset, so Poly should mate fine. It may be a bit longer, or bulge down for the new port a bit, but you would need a new case anyway because of the 4 balls. The end view looks identically sized though.


----------



## Kentajalli

But poly is more outdated than Mojo.
Poly's Bluetooth is a basic 4.1 , low definition.
Poly is more in need of upgrade than Mojo.
to make Mojo backward compatible with Poly does not seem like a wise decision.


----------



## joshnor713

Kentajalli said:


> But poly is more outdated than Mojo.
> Poly's Bluetooth is a basic 4.1 , low definition.
> Poly is more in need of upgrade than Mojo.
> to make Mojo backward compatible with Poly does not seem like a wise decision.


Poly isn't meant for Bluetooth.


----------



## rocketron

Wonder if Chord update the Poly as well?


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 29, 2021)

joshnor713 said:


> Poly isn't meant for Bluetooth.


Tell that to Chord!
They thought is was, as they included one.
2go has BT too, albeit an apt-x version, better than poly, but still outdated.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Kentajalli said:


> Tell that to Chord!
> They thought is was, as they included one.



I believe his point is that most people aren't buying it for Bluetooth. Bluetooth was more then likely just an afterthought.


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 29, 2021)

dontfeedphils said:


> I believe his point is that most people aren't buying it for Bluetooth. Bluetooth was more then likely just an afterthought.


Most people who did buy it ! you mean ...
- I don't have any figures, but I bet the ratio of poly owners to Mojo owners is not all that high.
Poly is a niche product for a few - is it outdated?, there is no denying.
Now to make a possible new Mojo update to be backward compatible, solely for the benefit of an outdated device, that is something.
I do understand where you are coming from though, but time will tell.
I suppose Chord know what they are doing.


----------



## dontfeedphils

Kentajalli said:


> Most people who did buy it ! - I don't have any figures, but I bet the ratio of poly owners to Mojo owners is not all that high.
> Poly is a niche product for a few - is it outdated?, there is no denying.
> Now to make a possible new Mojo update to be backward compatible, solely for the benefit of an outdated device, that is something.
> I do understand where you are coming from though, but time will tell.
> I suppose Chord know what they are doing.



Poly isn't old by any stretch of the imagination.  I don't see any issues with designing Mojo 2 to work with Poly.

At some point in the future maybe they introduce Mojo 2.1 and Poly 2.0, both with updated USB-C.


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> Most people who did buy it ! you mean ...
> - I don't have any figures, but I bet the ratio of poly owners to Mojo owners is not all that high.
> Poly is a niche product for a few - is it outdated?, there is no denying.
> Now to make a possible new Mojo update to be backward compatible, solely for the benefit of an outdated device, that is something.
> ...


Poly is 4 years old, but was redesigned due to the turn on issue after several months, and the firmware and app have been in constant redesign. As long as the platform can continue to be updated, I don’t see it as outdated at only 4 years.

Also, any thoughts on what the “M” button on the presumed Mojo2 would do?  Rob has said that mScaler and dac shouldn’t be in the same box due to noise, so would there be enough benefit to Mojo2 to have different filters or what?


----------



## Kentajalli

jarnopp said:


> Also, any thoughts on what the “M” button on the presumed Mojo2 would do?  Rob has said that mScaler and dac shouldn’t be in the same box due to noise, so would there be enough benefit to Mojo2 to have different filters or what?


Do you really think Chord might squeeze an m-scaler into a Mojo?
Have to wait and see . . .


----------



## surfgeorge (Oct 29, 2021)

jarnopp said:


> Also, any thoughts on what the “M” button on the presumed Mojo2 would do?  Rob has said that mScaler and dac shouldn’t be in the same box due to noise, so would there be enough benefit to Mojo2 to have different filters or what?


I tend to agree with the speculation that it's a "Mode" button, possibly to activate a desktop mode.
What I'd really have liked to see is a cross-feed function. That one is really useful on the Hugo 2. More so than the filters IMO.


----------



## joshnor713

I really hope the new Mojo is a cross between the OG Mojo and Hugo 2. In other words, the sound sig of the OG Mojo with the resolution/spatial compatibility of the H2 would be something special.


----------



## ChrisHeld1989

<3


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 1, 2021)

Not sure it looks bigger than Mojo, but it looks like the smaller buttons make it look bigger. It will likely be Mojo sized and fit in Poly Mojo cases. Or at most need a Poly Mojo 2 case, if it's longer.

By the way, talking about cases, I bought a case for both Hugo 2 and Mojo. I loved the cases being on because it made teh DACs feel safe. However I found I didn't want to use either one day, ebcause I found they made both DACs run hot. Since then, I have not used the cases.

That's not a great sign for Mojo Poly case either. We'd actually need to use the Mojo Poly case if taking the Poly out of the home. It's needed to protect the Mojo and Poly from bending at teh connection.


Mojo 2 speculation is exciting news because Mojo is still excellent. No two ways about it.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Did you recognized when the speculation thread has started?   
That's a long run without a thing happened. ^^

But there's still hope.


----------



## Kentajalli (Nov 1, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> I loved the cases being on because it made teh DACs feel safe. However I found I didn't want to use either one day, ebcause I found they made both DACs run hot. Since then, I have not used the cases.
> 
> That's not a great sign for Mojo Poly case either. We'd actually need to use the Mojo Poly case if taking the Poly out of the home. It's needed to protect the Mojo and Poly from bending at teh connection.


A while back , I did a mod. on my Mojo . At that post, I also came to the same conclusion , that using a cover or a case on Mojo causes it to heat up even more, so it is not a good idea.


----------



## utdeep

I’ve disconnected the battery from the mojo so I can use it as a desktop dac/amp.  Does anyone have a USB-C to dual micro usb cable I could use to make this simple to use and power?


----------



## vlach

utdeep said:


> I’ve disconnected the battery from the mojo so I can use it as a desktop dac/amp.  Does anyone have a USB-C to dual micro usb cable I could use to make this simple to use and power?


You can also use two separate/individual USB cables.


----------



## AustinGrayson

Today I did the most stupid thing ever. As a habit, I plugged the charging cable into the signal port. I realized the problem after a few seconds of noticing the LED didn't flash the white color as usually. I unplugged immediately and had to connect Mojo to my phone and my IEMs to test it out. Fortunately it worked fine, but I'm still concerned if there would be any operating issues after that. Has anyone here got themselves into a such situation like this?


----------



## joshnor713

AustinGrayson said:


> Today I did the most stupid thing ever. As a habit, I plugged the charging cable into the signal port. I realized the problem after a few seconds of noticing the LED didn't flash the white color as usually. I unplugged immediately and had to connect Mojo to my phone and my IEMs to test it out. Fortunately it worked fine, but I'm still concerned if there would be any operating issues after that. Has anyone here got themselves into a such situation like this?


I've done this a couple times before. Don't feel that stupid. Bound to happen as there's two of the same ports right next to each other. I'm sure Chord would've accounted for it in the design.


----------



## kumar402

AustinGrayson said:


> Today I did the most stupid thing ever. As a habit, I plugged the charging cable into the signal port. I realized the problem after a few seconds of noticing the LED didn't flash the white color as usually. I unplugged immediately and had to connect Mojo to my phone and my IEMs to test it out. Fortunately it worked fine, but I'm still concerned if there would be any operating issues after that. Has anyone here got themselves into a such situation like this?


I guess we all have done it at some point and I don’t think it does any damage to Mojo and if it does then it would be stupid design choice.


----------



## utdeep

vlach said:


> You can also use two separate/individual USB cables.


Yes - but a dual micro usb would be ideal.  The two separate cables means two ports.


----------



## AustinGrayson

joshnor713 said:


> I've done this a couple times before. Don't feel that stupid. Bound to happen as there's two of the same ports right next to each other. I'm sure Chord would've accounted for it in the design.





kumar402 said:


> I guess we all have done it at some point and I don’t think it does any damage to Mojo and if it does then it would be stupid design choice.


I had the same thought as yours. And I think nowadays chargers are smarter, they only provide current when they receive a signal from the device. The charging port has a power management chip to send this signal while the audio signal port doesn't.


----------



## DavidW

I was out today listening to my MojoPoly when the unit shut off unexpectedly. At first I thought the battery, but really questioned that as it was only a few hours since my last charge.

I then shock the combo and heard some rattling inside one of the two. When I returned home, I discovered that the rattle was in the Mojo. After opening the Mojo, I saw a very small hex screw that was moving freely near the periphery of the unit. I could not identify where the missing screw belonged, but I removed it and sealed up the Mojo. It appears to be working well, minus the screw. 

Does anyone know where the internal screw belongs? I'd like to make the Mojo whole, but did not want to venture into places unknown.


----------



## jarnopp

If you look at this picture, it appears to go into the brass hole by the right output jack:
https://www.google.com/search?q=cho...-8#imgdii=hY8dKiEBbuLWRM&imgrc=zCqIaAcaX0sdEM


----------



## AustinGrayson

I think this is it


----------



## maxh22

Does anyone know Mojo's power output driving 8 ohms speakers? Gonna do a test just for fun but I think it's <1 watt? Would be cool if someone knew the exact figures


----------



## Another Audiophile

maxh22 said:


> Does anyone know Mojo's power output driving 8 ohms speakers? Gonna do a test just for fun but I think it's <1 watt? Would be cool if someone knew the exact figures


720mw below from Chord’s website


----------



## DavidW

AustinGrayson said:


> I think this is it


That was it. Thanks to you and @jarnopp for the guidance.


----------



## utdeep

Is there a usb c cable that fits into the chord mojo USB adapter or hat came with the accessory pack?  It seems so specifically made for the apple camera adapter that I haven’t found anything else that fits.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

The FiiO OTG cable fits perfectly.


----------



## Kentajalli

AustinGrayson said:


> I think this is it


I always use a little nail-varnish on screw threads (just a little) before screwing it down.
As nail-varnish dries it locks the screw in place, but it would break very easily if you need to unscrew it in future.
Ofcourse there are screw locking adhesives available commercialy (the colured stain on some screws) , but for odd jobs a little nail-varnish does the job.


----------



## DBaldock9

Kentajalli said:


> I always use a little nail-varnish on screw threads (just a little) before screwing it down.
> As nail-varnish dries it locks the screw in place, but it would break very easily if you need to unscrew it in future.
> Ofcourse there are screw locking adhesives available commercialy (the colured stain on some screws) , but for odd jobs a little nail-varnish does the job.



Which color varnish enhances the sound the most?


----------



## Kentajalli

DBaldock9 said:


> Which color varnish enhances the sound the most?


Good one!
the one that chord doesn't use, which allows the screw to come off and cause possible damage.
That one!


----------



## jarnopp

DBaldock9 said:


> Which color varnish enhances the sound the most?


It depends what signature you are going for…silver is brighter and black would be a darker sound.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

jarnopp said:


> It depends what signature you are going for…silver is brighter and black would be a darker sound.


no copper is darker, black is noise canceling


----------



## kochoop

I Know its not the Mojo but my Hugo 1 is signed by someone. Anyone know who it is and how many signed ones are there out there? I´ve seen a few signed mojos before on the sale market


----------



## Another Audiophile

kochoop said:


> I Know its not the Mojo but my Hugo 1 is signed by someone. Anyone know who it is and how many signed ones are there out there? I´ve seen a few signed mojos before on the sale market


Signed by John Franks. Not sure how many are out there but its not like it's signed by the 4 Beatles.


----------



## kochoop

Another Audiophile said:


> Signed by John Franks. Not sure how many are out there but its not like it's signed by the 4 Beatles.


I know what you mean. It must be more exclusive than the Beatles


----------



## dontfeedphils (Nov 17, 2021)

kochoop said:


> I know what you mean. It must be more exclusive than the Beatles



If anything I'd consider it worth less given how many times I've seen that guy act like an ass to the users on this forum.


----------



## kochoop

dontfeedphils said:


> If anything I'd consider it worth less given how many times I've seen that guy act like an ass to the users on this forum.


Haha I have no idea about that but I did think it might be worth less than if not having any signature on it and was thinking of googling how to possibly remove it


----------



## GreenBow

AustinGrayson said:


> I think this is it



Yes that it. Below is a picture of Mojo, opened for reference.


----------



## ducnsh

GreenBow said:


> Yes that it. Below is a picture of Mojo, opened for reference.


Do you know what is the sticker on xilinx chip?


----------



## Another Audiophile

ducnsh said:


> Do you know what is the sticker on xilinx chip?


I think is a joke with references to atomic power


----------



## Kentajalli

Another Audiophile said:


> I think is a joke with references to atomic power


An observation for you Sherlock:
- The name of the picture has a time stamp  24 Nov. 2015
- That is about the time Mojo was launched. Oct 15
- the picture was taken professionally, the focus is very good across the picture (Pro lens)
- the sticker has made indentation on the foam above it (on the battery), meaning it was there for real at assembly.
- Knowing Chord and their preoccupation with secrecy, I say they put it there to keep the chip unknown.
Ofcourse it could have been the work of Dr. Manhattan, or perhaps Ozymandias to implicate Dr. Manhattan! weird . . .  . ha?


----------



## Another Audiophile

Kentajalli said:


> An observation for you Sherlock:
> - The name of the picture has a time stamp  24 Nov. 2015
> - That is about the time Mojo was launched. Oct 15
> - the picture was taken professionally, the focus is very good across the picture (Pro lens)
> ...


For me is just very good Great British humor without discarding anything you just said.


----------



## AHSiegel

Soundizer said:


> Perhaps it will be Mojo/Poly type as a single unit.


That could be a possible improvement.  The POLY was the biggest piece of crap I have ever paid for.  I love my Mojo…but can NEVER EVER recommend the poly.  If they figure out how to make it work so that you don’t need an advanced degree in CHORD setups (and I am an hobby network engineer that has set up dozens of networks), it might be interesting.  But the POLY was a COMPLETE WASTE OF MONEY.  And frankly, their support for the POLY was worse than crap…


----------



## Billyak

AHSiegel said:


> That could be a possible improvement.  The POLY was the biggest piece of crap I have ever paid for.  I love my Mojo…but can NEVER EVER recommend the poly.  If they figure out how to make it work so that you don’t need an advanced degree in CHORD setups (and I am an hobby network engineer that has set up dozens of networks), it might be interesting.  But the POLY was a COMPLETE WASTE OF MONEY.  And frankly, their support for the POLY was worse than crap…


I'm still waiting for Spotify Connect 😂


----------



## iDesign

I hope the Poly, 2Go, 2yu, are the end of the line and Chord abandons their relationship with Disign Consultants. The projects were a mess and I’d hate to see them repeat the mistake with the Mojo 2.


----------



## damdl

Or maybe they can just improve over their platform… they already have an implementation that with some work it would be endgame setup material, and mobile. Personally I’ve had a great time with my poly and the fact that i’ve struggled to replicate the sound quality in desktop without surpassing costs talks about the real quality of the piece.

Not to justify the horrible UI/UX. I think hardware wise they are there. But it’s a perfect example of how bad software really can ruin the product for some, with more than justified reasons.


----------



## kennyb123

AHSiegel said:


> The POLY was the biggest piece of crap I have ever paid for. I love my Mojo…but can NEVER EVER recommend the poly.



I can absolutely recommend it as a Roon endpoint.  But as something that makes it easy to take the Mojo on the go…not so much.



damdl said:


> Or maybe they can just improve over their platform… they already have an implementation that with some work it would be endgame setup material, and mobile. Personally I’ve had a great time with my poly and the fact that i’ve struggled to replicate the sound quality in desktop without surpassing costs talks about the real quality of the piece.
> 
> Not to justify the horrible UI/UX. I think hardware wise they are there. But it’s a perfect example of how bad software really can ruin the product for some, with more than justified reasons.



I agree with all you wrote.  Poly sure does deliver great sound quality though.


----------



## Billyak

Connecting the mojo to poly / usb / optical all sound the same to me.  It's funny the way the mojo is supposed to sound best via optical but the poly chose to use the usb input.


----------



## kennyb123

Billyak said:


> mojo is supposed to sound best via optical but the poly chose to use the usb input.


Optical has an advantage when connecting the Mojo to a noisy PC as it can help to keep the noise from passing to the Mojo.  But optical isn‘t perfect.  The better solution is to connect the Mojo via USB to a low noise source.  The Poly is such a source.


----------



## Kentajalli

kennyb123 said:


> Optical has an advantage when connecting the Mojo to a noisy PC as it can help to keep the noise from passing to the Mojo.  But optical isn‘t perfect.  The better solution is to connect the Mojo via USB to a low noise source.  The Poly is such a source.


My suspicion is elsewhere !
think about it, Poly is a network DAC front. It means, data is pushed to it via network .
This means packets of data are sent as requested (similar to USB btw), this data probably goes into a buffer before sending it out.
Now, if data is to be sent out synchronously (I.e. toslink or coax), it needs to be precisely clocked! as the two mentioned interfaces are slave, Poly must act as master and provide a jitter free precision timing, but why should it?
Mojo already has an Asynchronous input (usb) and jitter free clocks. 
Poly just buffers the data packets, acts as slave, and lets Mojo pull the data as it needs.
Me think!


----------



## AustinGrayson

kennyb123 said:


> Optical has an advantage when connecting the Mojo to a noisy PC as it can help to keep the noise from passing to the Mojo.  But optical isn‘t perfect.  The better solution is to connect the Mojo via USB to a low noise source.  The Poly is such a source.


I haven't used the optical input on the Mojo since I got it, I'm having a Macbook Pro 13" mid 2014 and a DPX1A, are these pairable with the Mojo via optical? Thanks


----------



## kennyb123

AustinGrayson said:


> I haven't used the optical input on the Mojo since I got it, I'm having a Macbook Pro 13" mid 2014 and a DPX1A, are these pairable with the Mojo via optical? Thanks


I believe your MacBook Pro supports mini toslink via the headphone output.  Here’s how you can verify:  https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/46605/how-do-i-tell-if-my-mac-supports-mini-toslink


----------



## surfgeorge

AustinGrayson said:


> I haven't used the optical input on the Mojo since I got it, I'm having a Macbook Pro 13" mid 2014 and a DPX1A, are these pairable with the Mojo via optical? Thanks


I have a MBP 15 from the same period and it has optical out through the 3,5mm jack.
Comparing the outputs, Toslink sounds a touch smoother and has a darker background compared to USB out, but the MBP seems to have a pretty clean USB signal, clearly better than a windows laptop I used for comparison.


----------



## AustinGrayson

surfgeorge said:


> I have a MBP 15 from the same period and it has optical out through the 3,5mm jack.
> Comparing the outputs, Toslink sounds a touch smoother and has a darker background compared to USB out, but the MBP seems to have a pretty clean USB signal, clearly better than a windows laptop I used for comparison.





kennyb123 said:


> I believe your MacBook Pro supports mini toslink via the headphone output.  Here’s how you can verify:  https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/46605/how-do-i-tell-if-my-mac-supports-mini-toslink


Thanks, guys. Looks like I have to bring a new cable to my collection.


----------



## Kentajalli

If anybody needs a genuine New Chord Battery for your Mojo, I have one.
*See this.*
Chord installed one on a mojo I sent for repair, but I already had one waiting at home, so I don't need it.
You will get the one Chord has installed, once it arrives (this week).
Priced at cost price.


----------



## thomasu

Does anyone have experience with this battery? or should I go with the easylander one?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/184878609770?hash=item2b0b9fb56a:g:Hv4AAOSw3mpgwLEo


----------



## utdeep

I would love to find out about any other possible batteries.  I removed my old one to use the Chord in desktop mode.  I then ordered a usb to dual micro usb cable from Ali express not expecting it to work.  A few weeks later, I finally got it and it is awesome.  See pic below.  Lowest electrical noise ever (in combo with a usb a to c cable from ifi) and I absolutely love it with my IE900.


----------



## utdeep

Nevermind - popped off my micro USB port with this approach.  Have a cool looking chord paperweight now.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

utdeep said:


> Nevermind - popped off my micro USB port with this approach.  Have a cool looking chord paperweight now.


Ouch


----------



## magicalmouse

utdeep said:


> Nevermind - popped off my micro USB port with this approach. Have a cool looking chord paperweight now.


I had a problem with the usb sockets (mojo 3.5 years old) and chord uk fixed it including return postage for £50 - good as new.

d


----------



## musicinmymind

utdeep said:


> Nevermind - popped off my micro USB port with this approach.  Have a cool looking chord paperweight now.


Use it other connection options optical


----------



## ducnsh

magicalmouse said:


> I had a problem with the usb sockets (mojo 3.5 years old) and chord uk fixed it including return postage for £50 - good as new.
> 
> d


What kind of problem with your usb sockets? Mechanical or electrical?


----------



## Kentajalli

This is an over-flow from Focal Clear Headphones.
A little background:
A while ago I managed to get a pair of Focal Clear's at a reasonable price (new they are £1k+), I eagerly plugged them into my trusted Mojo, and hey presto . . .
They Sucked!
Well maybe not suck, but failed to impress and at that price I call it Suck. To cut the long story short, the _Focal Clear Fan Club _(afore mentioned thread) had a go at me, that your Mojo is not good enough for such a _beast_, that I would need a Hugo2 at least (or better!) for these phones. And when a trusted member, said that although Mojo is good, I really need a Hugo2 to make the Clears sing.
What did I do? I got myself a Hugo2!
Got it today and eagerly plugged things in . . . 
- Hugo2 is good, specially on orchestral Classical. Separation of instruments, 3D sound, 3D bass that goes deep and wide, indeed everything goes wide, sound stage is really wide. Did it make the Clears sing? yes to some degree, the Focals were too dark on Mojo, on Hugo2 they get their sparkle up.
But ultimately the Clears are still a failure to me! because of the price! if they were £400/500 I would not have grumbled, but ultimate sound quality, even on Hugo2 is not good enough to justify the price.
At this point I had given up on Clears, packed them up for re-sale soon.
So I got my current favourite headphones out (Sundara) to check the Hugo2 out.
Sundaras were better than Clears, better sound stage, more open sound - much less _shouty _than the Clears, bass in a different league, blah blah.
But you know something! on non-classical music Mojo can sound so wonderful against Hugo2!
Sometimes even preferable - I am not saying better, but preferable. 
Mojo can sound more intimate on vocals. At times, Hugo2 can sound like listening to a very clear Mix off the console, everything is there, but you know it is not live music, it is a Mix! 
on Mojo, the same thing can sound like being in a small venue, like a small Jazz club - sound stage is not Stadium size, but Club size, vocals are there in the room, 
Mojo sounds like a top class Valve amp (Tube), in contrast Hugo2 is a top class Solid state amp.
All this made me fall in love with my Mojo once again!
With the advent of Mojo2 on the horizon, Chord are gambling big - Mojo2 has very very big shoes to fill.
At over four times the price of the Mojo, on sound quality alone, Hugo2 ain't worth it!
A very big statement, but my impression tonight.


----------



## jarnopp

Kentajalli said:


> This is an over-flow from Focal Clear Headphones.
> A little background:
> A while ago I managed to get a pair of Focal Clear's at a reasonable price (new they are £1k+), I eagerly plugged them into my trusted Mojo, and hey presto . . .
> They Sucked!
> ...


I find Mojo preferable to Hugo2.  But TT2 preferable to Mojo, in most cases, except when you need portability.


----------



## alekc

jarnopp said:


> I find Mojo preferable to Hugo2.  But TT2 preferable to Mojo, in most cases, except when you need portability.


@jarnopp  Exactly. Mojo is a my travel companion while step up for me was TT2 not Hugo 2. For me Mojo sound signature is a lot closer to TT2 than to Hugo 2. Sure, it looses details when comparing with H2 but you can listen it for hours literally, just like TT2. On the other hand TT2 is like 6x - 8x Mojo price so this should not be a surprise. Still I think Mojo has been one of my most important stages in audio world. I'm not sure TT2 gives me so much happiness comparing to first months with Mojo. On the other hand when I first had a chance to listen to TT2 I've been disappointed, as I've been expecting something magical and huuugee step up from Mojo. 

Mojo is simply great little dac. Period


----------



## Johnfg465vd

If the upcomming Chord product is a Mojo 2, hopefully it preserves it's sound signature and improves upon it.


----------



## jarnopp

Johnfg465vd said:


> If the upcomming Chord product is a Mojo 2, hopefully it preserves it's sound signature and improves upon it.


I don’t find anything wrong, too warm, rolled, or veiled with Mojo at all. I think, with more taps and maybe more elements in the pulse array, we could get more detail. But the analog output sounds just right.  I wouldn’t even ask for more power.


----------



## Kentajalli (Dec 14, 2021)

I ain't selling either the Mojo or Hugo2, but I take offers on the Focal Clear.
Hadn't Chord heard the expression "Don't fix what's not broke" ?
What has always been missing from Chord lineup, was a DAP! preferably a wifi enabled one.


----------



## Johnfg465vd

jarnopp said:


> I don’t find anything wrong, too warm, rolled, or veiled with Mojo at all. I think, with more taps and maybe more elements in the pulse array, we could get more detail. But the analog output sounds just right.  I wouldn’t even ask for more power.


I found the Mojo a bit rolled off in the higher frequencies. Mojo does not sound warm to me either, not sure why so many claim it's warm sounding, maybe because of a lack of sharpness/etch in the upper frequencies that a lot of delta sigma DAC's exhibit (especially ESS DAC's).

Compared to other chip based DAC's what I like most about the Mojo is a lack of hiss, good Imaging with decent soundstage depth and good musicality.

I've tried many DAC's and a lot of them had wider soundstage, more details and harder hitting Bass than the Mojo but all of the delta sigma DAC's (that I've tried) had poor soundstage depth and some had issues with hiss and channel imbalance at low volumes.

I read that the only other DAC's that do soundstage & Imaging well are R2R DAC's so I'm planning to get Cayin RU6 soon and see for myself how it performs. I got really curious about it after someone mentioned RU6 sounds better than Mojo.


----------



## Kentajalli (Dec 16, 2021)

Johnfg465vd said:


> I found the Mojo a bit rolled off in the higher frequencies. Mojo does not sound warm to me either, not sure why so many claim it's warm sounding, maybe because of a lack of sharpness/etch in the upper frequencies that a lot of delta sigma DAC's exhibit (especially ESS DAC's).


There is no real definition for the term _Warm sound _.
People use it descriptively, and can mean many things to different people.
_Rolled off at top _ is one such meaning, having raised low order distortions (2nd, 3rd , 4th) ia another!
Some people even describe (by default) a low distortion amp as _Cold sounding _, sterile and analytical!!
Low IMD amps and DACs, can also be described as clean sounding.
It is all being playful with Words, I bet originally popularized by reviewers.


----------



## kumar402

Kentajalli said:


> There is no real definition for the term _Warm sound _.
> People use it descriptively, and can mean many things to different people.
> _Rolled off at top _ is one such meaning, having raised low order distortions (2nd, 3rd , 4th) ia another!
> Some people even describe (by default) a low distortion amp as _Cold sounding _, sterile and analytical!!
> ...


For me warm means thickness in vocals and hence some bump in mid bass. Ya 2nd harmonic does help


----------



## maheeinfy

So my Mojo’s usb connection seems to have crapped out. My laptop or iPhone cck wont detect it anymore. It was working until a day ago and nothing changed in my setup. Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Kentajalli

maheeinfy said:


> So my Mojo’s usb connection seems to have crapped out. My laptop or iPhone cck wont detect it anymore. It was working until a day ago and nothing changed in my setup. Anyone else had this happen?


Yep, happened to me.
in my case it was the usb input chip.
Chord replaced it for a reasonable fee.
the socket was in good nick, coax and optical were working.


----------



## miketlse (Dec 16, 2021)

maheeinfy said:


> So my Mojo’s usb connection seems to have crapped out. My laptop or iPhone cck wont detect it anymore. It was working until a day ago and nothing changed in my setup. Anyone else had this happen?


email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and see what they advise.
There are many posts about good Chord support on head-fi, so seek their advice first.


----------



## maheeinfy

Kentajalli said:


> Yep, happened to me.
> in my case it was the usb input chip.
> Chord replaced it for a reasonable fee.
> the socket was in good nick, coax and optical were working.


Exactly my case. All other connectors work fine except usb input. Could you tell me how much it costed for repair or pm me   Thanks


----------



## miketlse

maheeinfy said:


> Exactly my case. All other connectors work fine except usb input. Could you tell me how much it costed for repair or pm me   Thanks


Chord are usually good in this respect.
However search this thread for some of the posts about DIY replacing usb ports on the motherboard.
It seems like it is not difficult/risky.
My mindset is that that forty years ago I would DIY to save £2, but nowadays I would rather pay the extra to ensure Quality and good soldering.


----------



## Kentajalli

Well if it is the chip, the socket replacement won't do.
they charged me about £55, got a battery too, so I deducted for that.
unless you are a pro and have the right hotair machine, you won't be able to do it.
goto website, send them a message.


----------



## magicalmouse

maheeinfy said:


> Exactly my case. All other connectors work fine except usb input. Could you tell me how much it costed for repair or pm me Thanks


It cost me £50 for Chord to resolder all inputs inc. postage back. 

d


----------



## Fawzay

I guess this is a good-bye for my mojo can't power my mojo with/without battery.... Is this repairable? Or maybe get a 2nd hand?


----------



## Kentajalli (Dec 29, 2021)

Fawzay said:


> I guess this is a good-bye for my mojo can't power my mojo with/without battery.... Is this repairable? Or maybe get a 2nd hand?


Do not use that charger on anything else, bad charger has done that.
Chord themselves would most likely repair it and install new battery for about £100.
They replaced the large chip near it (USB input chip) and installed a new battery for me for just under £100 including return p&p.
Go to website and contact them.


----------



## miketlse

Fawzay said:


> I guess this is a good-bye for my mojo can't power my mojo with/without battery.... Is this repairable? Or maybe get a 2nd hand?


Either contact Chord via their website, or email them at
support@chordelectronics.co.uk and see what they propose.


----------



## Fungus

I've heard there can be many issues with the mojo and that customer support is poor? 
Does this mean I should stay away from a used unit?


----------



## Kentajalli

Fungus said:


> I've heard there can be many issues with the mojo and that customer support is poor?
> Does this mean I should stay away from a used unit?


Are you joking?


----------



## Fungus

Not at all.


----------



## Fungus

How does the sound compare to a tera player in terms of just driving iems?


----------



## Kentajalli

Fungus said:


> How does the sound compare to a tera player in terms of just driving iems?


Have no idea! never heard of tera player.
As far sound quality, second only.to its big brother Hugo2.
After sales service, out of warranty? I had an issue, Chord repaired quickly for reasonable fee (usb chip got fried), not an easy job.
it was my doing.


----------



## jarnopp

Fungus said:


> I've heard there can be many issues with the mojo and that customer support is poor?
> Does this mean I should stay away from a used unit?


Mojo is great I have put needed support for it, but Chord provided good support for TT2. There is speculation of a Mojo2 to be announced at the end of this month, so I would wait for that. Then you could get the new model or choose from what will likely be many used original Mojos.  Although, they will have to pry my OG Mojo from my cold dead hands. It sounds great, and I would say second only to TT2, not H2, which has a different tuning to my ears.


----------



## surfgeorge

Fungus said:


> How does the sound compare to a tera player in terms of just driving iems?


The Mojo is hard to beat at it’s price point if you look for a musical and natural reproduction of acoustic recordings. The difference becomes a bit smaller with electronic or highly processed music.
It was a big investment for me when I started with portable audio but I still consider it one of the best buys in my headfi live.

After hearing the Mojo I replaced a $4000 DAC in my Stereo with a Chord 2Qute and later bought the Hugo 2.

Currently I‘d consider waiting for the Mojo 2, and either go for that if the budget allows or pick up a used original Mojo


----------



## Kentajalli

jarnopp said:


> Mojo is great I have put needed support for it, but Chord provided good support for TT2. There is speculation of a Mojo2 to be announced at the end of this month, so I would wait for that. Then you could get the new model or choose from what will likely be many used original Mojos.  Although, they will have to pry my OG Mojo from my cold dead hands. It sounds great, and I would say second only to TT2, not H2, which has a different tuning to my ears.


Good one! I never sell my Mojo either.
I used to prefer Mojo to H2 sometimes.
Now don't get me wrong, I am not a cable guy (freak ) , but a change of cable on my Hifiman Edition XS, changed my opinion.
Not only it improved the Mojo, but also , sort of cured H2 for me.
I still find it hard to believe that mere cable could do that.
Cable in question is a DIY pure silver solid core.
Today, I put another cable together for a test.
This one is also pure silver, but not solid core (8 thin strand), it is more flexible.
in a word, the solid core (stiff) sounds better! it wasn't the silver after all.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Generally speaking, what would be the next step from Mojo retaining the musical tuning of that little gem?

Not that i want to get rid of my Mojo, just curious how much I've to spend for.


----------



## Fungus

surfgeorge said:


> The Mojo is hard to beat at it’s price point if you look for a musical and natural reproduction of acoustic recordings. The difference becomes a bit smaller with electronic or highly processed music.
> It was a big investment for me when I started with portable audio but I still consider it one of the best buys in my headfi live.
> 
> After hearing the Mojo I replaced a $4000 DAC in my Stereo with a Chord 2Qute and later bought the Hugo 2.
> ...


Yes it's relatively cheap in the realm of high end audio but the gain at best will only be a 10% improvement compared so say a $300 headphone that will be give a 90% improving compared to cheap $10 headphones/iems.


----------



## kumar402

Chris Kaoss said:


> Generally speaking, what would be the next step from Mojo retaining the musical tuning of that little gem?
> 
> Not that i want to get rid of my Mojo, just curious how much I've to spend for.


I found Metrum/ Sonnet DACs like Pavane or Morpheus to be step up from Mojo keeping musicality intact. Infant taking it a notch up. However they are 10 times the price of Mojo


----------



## kennyb123

Kentajalli said:


> Good one! I never sell my Mojo either.
> I used to prefer Mojo to H2 sometimes.


It’s my understanding that the Mojo’s filter came over to the H2.  It could be either filter 3 or 4, which should be warmer than filters 1 and 2.  Do you think that might be right?  

I’ve been figuring that an eventual Mojo 2 is would have a sound that places it somewhere between Hugo 2 with a wam filter and the current Mojo.  It’ll likely have a more powerful FPGA that can produce more taps so it will resolve more detail and have improved timing but with a tonality similar to one of the warm filters on H2.  But one never knows what Rob has up his sleeves.  

A new FPGA would be more powerful but might also be less power-hungry.  If that’s the case, we could get longer battery life and/or greater output power.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

kumar402 said:


> I found Metrum/ Sonnet DACs like Pavane or Morpheus to be step up from Mojo keeping musicality intact. Infant taking it a notch up. However they are 10 times the price of Mojo




For this price, I'd rather jump on the Holo Audio Spring 3, I guess.
But this TT Dac part is filled with the R28.

So there's none in the portable/transportable world?

Thanks for your heads up, Kumar.


----------



## surfgeorge

Fungus said:


> Yes it's relatively cheap in the realm of high end audio but the gain at best will only be a 10% improvement compared so say a $300 headphone that will be give a 90% improving compared to cheap $10 headphones/iems.



I have been using Mojo with IEMs from about $200-1000. To me, the contribution of Mojo to the sound quality I get is way higher. There is an underlying musicality that I find simply engaging, which is hard to put in words. It just keeps me interested in the music.
I tried other DACs but kept returning to the Mojo.

I also asked myself many times what I would want to buy/keep if my budget was limited to say $700 or 1000, and I would seriously prefer my $200 JVC FDX1 with Mojo over my $1000 Sony IER-M9 without. But this is a deeply personal choice, and I guess most listeners would decide differently.

I think it has something to do with my classical music experience of listening to many live concerts and playing the piano. I am really irritated when acoustic music does not sound right. The Mojo was really a revelation in that sense.

Hugo 2 is significantly better in terms of staging and especially note definition and precision top to bottom, but the Mojo is a bit like a really old recording of great music - not technically perfect but it captures the soul of the music beautifully. $500 is a lot of money for many, but if you love music and it‘s within your budget I think it‘s a great investment.


----------



## Fungus

surfgeorge said:


> I have been using Mojo with IEMs from about $200-1000. To me, the contribution of Mojo to the sound quality I get is way higher. There is an underlying musicality that I find simply engaging, which is hard to put in words. It just keeps me interested in the music.
> I tried other DACs but kept returning to the Mojo.
> 
> I also asked myself many times what I would want to buy/keep if my budget was limited to say $700 or 1000, and I would seriously prefer my $200 JVC FDX1 with Mojo over my $1000 Sony IER-M9 without. But this is a deeply personal choice, and I guess most listeners would decide differently.
> ...


Can the mojo bypass the dac and amp of any iphone/android iphone or dap like the old ipad nanos? 
If not are these any dap that comes close to the mojo sonically for more or less the same price?


----------



## rocketron

Fungus said:


> Can the mojo bypass the dac and amp of any iphone/android iphone or dap like the old ipad nanos?
> If not are these any dap that comes close to the mojo sonically for more or less the same price?


Yes the mojo can replace the dac/amp of a phone.
There is nothing that can come close to a mojo especially if you buy one second hand.


----------



## Fungus

rocketron said:


> Yes the mojo can replace the dac/amp of a phone.
> There is nothing that can come close to a mojo especially if you buy one second hand.


But won’t it limited the amount of power it can draw? I think iPhone has a 5v limit?


----------



## rocketron

Fungus said:


> But won’t it limited the amount of power it can draw? I think iPhone has a 5v limit?


No it’s only a digital signal to the Mojo.
It’s not running a dac/amp dongle that’s using the phones battery for the amp section.

Other dac/amps with battery work the same .
Like the IFI Go Blu.

Dongle dacs with out a battery will draw more power from a phone.


----------



## kumar402

Fungus said:


> But won’t it limited the amount of power it can draw? I think iPhone has a 5v limit?


Mojo runs on its battery and hence it doesn’t draw any power from iPhone battery, all it takes is the digital signal from phone


----------



## miketlse

Fungus said:


> But won’t it limited the amount of power it can draw? I think iPhone has a 5v limit?


Power = Volts * current.
Even the original USB socket standard was 0.5 A, so 5V * O.5 A = 2.5W (power).
Most iems will require a maximum of 100 mW to achieve 100dB, which is ear response damaging, if used long term.


----------



## Kentajalli

miketlse said:


> Power = Volts * current.
> Even the original USB socket standard was 0.5 A, so 5V * O.5 A = 2.5W (power).
> Most iems will require a maximum of 100 mW to achieve 100dB, which is ear response damaging, if used long term.


I believe the OP was assuming that the DAC is getting its power from the usb port on his phone, so was wondering if the phone could supply enough juice!
he was wrong, so that's that.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 9, 2022)

Chris Kaoss said:


> Generally speaking, what would be the next step from Mojo retaining the musical tuning of that little gem?
> 
> Not that i want to get rid of my Mojo, just curious how much I've to spend for.


A used Hugo2!
you got to be patient though.
I managed to find one,  in perfect condition for less than £900.
But Mojo's convenience is priceless.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Kentajalli said:


> A used Hugo2!
> you got to be patient though.
> I managed to find one,  in perfect condition for less than £900.
> But Mojo's convenience is priceless.


Thought that Hugo2 would differ from Mojo's presentation, isn't it?
That's what I've read about it several times.

But yes, the Mojo looks hard to beat for what it brings to the table.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 9, 2022)

Chris Kaoss said:


> Thought that Hugo2 would differ from Mojo's presentation, isn't it?
> That's what I've read about it several times.
> 
> But yes, the Mojo looks hard to beat for what it brings to the table.


Well the only thing that is same as Mojo, is another Mojo.
At first I did not think Hugo2 was worth it, and said so - but it turned out that the culprit was my cable.
Hugo2 for me is Mojo in essence, but:
- Clearer
- Bigger, more precise soundsatge (main improvement)
- More deep bass, better defined.
- Just a touch brighter, perhaps Mojo is a touch warmer.
It is Mojo on steroids, with the thin curtain between you and the musicians taken away.
I can not think of any other DAC/amp closer to Mojo (haven't heard everything!).
Musicality, which is Chord's signature DAC DNA, is shared between the two.
Mojo gets the message across beautifully, Hugo2 makes you sit up and pay attention!


----------



## musicinmymind

Kentajalli said:


> Well the only thing that is same as Mojo, is another Mojo.
> At first I did not think Hugo2 was worth it, and said so - but it turned out that the culprit was my cable.
> Hugo2 for me is Mojo in essence, but:
> - Clearer
> ...



Which cable was the culprit?


----------



## Kentajalli

musicinmymind said:


> Which cable was the culprit?


Headphone cable.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Kentajalli said:


> Well the only thing that is same as Mojo, is another Mojo.
> At first I did not think Hugo2 was worth it, and said so - but it turned out that the culprit was my cable.
> Hugo2 for me is Mojo in essence, but:
> - Clearer
> ...


Thanks for this thoroughly clarification. 

Maybe I'll have the opportunity to have a listen soon.
It could be a nice audition.
Just me, my Mojo, the Hugo2 and my Era-1/ FD5.   

As I've seen, the difference between Mojo and Hugo2 is just the Dac section.
Should be a fair comparison than.


----------



## jarnopp

Chris Kaoss said:


> Thanks for this thoroughly clarification.
> 
> Maybe I'll have the opportunity to have a listen soon.
> It could be a nice audition.
> ...


The Mojo and H2 (like all Chord DACs) don’t have a “dac section” as separate from the analog out. The D/A conversion is done in one step and the output of that is the variable output available to headphones. That being said, both the digital filtering and tap length as well as the output components are different in the Mojo vs. H2. The Qutest uses the same analog output stage as the Mojo, however.


----------



## surfgeorge

Chris Kaoss said:


> Thanks for this thoroughly clarification.
> 
> Maybe I'll have the opportunity to have a listen soon.
> It could be a nice audition.
> ...


The output stage (=amp in CHORD DAC) of Mojo and Hugo 2 is quite different with H2 using a more complex and powerful design. AFAIK this is one of the reasons for the different sound signature.


----------



## surfgeorge

Kentajalli said:


> Musicality, which is Chord's signature DAC DNA, is shared between the two.
> Mojo gets the message across beautifully, Hugo2 makes you sit up and pay attention!


Perfect summary!


----------



## Kentajalli

Chris Kaoss said:


> Thanks for this thoroughly clarification.
> 
> Maybe I'll have the opportunity to have a listen soon.
> It could be a nice audition.
> ...


Era-1 is somewhat dark to my ears, Hugo2 will brighten the day.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Thanks all.

To convince myself, I'd rather use my anology to compare "ordinary" dacs with the Chord Dacs. 
So output stage means amp stage to me.

Yeah, i was wrong on the output power, Hugo2 has a touch more.

But I'm glad to learn something new or use the right term. 

@Kentajalli 
Hmm, so we can say, as usual, that we hear things differently. 
For me, the Era-1 has the right balance.
D9200 sometimes is a tad bright to me.

If the Hugo2 will brighten the sound, it could be too much for my liking.
That has to be figured out on an audition. 

Thank you all for the insight.


----------



## PANURUS (Jan 10, 2022)

Chris Kaoss said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> To convince myself, I'd rather use my anology to compare "ordinary" dacs with the Chord Dacs.
> So output stage means amp stage to me.
> ...


For a non biased test, I suggest you to use optical with HUGO2. A lot of the bright side( when exists) comes from the usb Digital signal and from the main across the power supply.
If I use 2Go2YU with Optical in Hugo2 powered with power bank, i have a little image of the Hugo2.
and if i place the HMS between them, the Hugo2 then shows who it is.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Thank you.
Will keep that in mind.

Powered by the Surface Pro as source, I've no issues with main introduced interferences, thou.
Based on my daily usage, I've to take that into account. 
But as you said, preparation is key, nonetheless.

With the Mojo on hand, how could it not be a baised audition?


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 10, 2022)

Chris Kaoss said:


> Thank you.
> Will keep that in mind.
> 
> Powered by the Surface Pro as source, I've no issues with main introduced interferences, thou.
> ...


I think he means that dirty USB can spice up the sound giving it a bright colour.
Clean USB is another matter.
H2 has better RF filtering than Mojo.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Kentajalli said:


> .
> H2 has better RF filtering than Mojo.


True, but from the other hand everything has better rf filtering than the mojo


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Kentajalli said:


> I think he means that dirty USB can spice up the sound giving it a bright colour.
> Clean USB is another matter.
> H2 has better RF filtering than Mojo.


Yeah, i know.
But it's quite a difference if I feed the Mojo/Hugo by an ordinary notebook or a Tablet/ Surface, ime.

We'll see/ I'll hear it very soon, I'm sure. 

It's always the best way to make that decision after hearing myself.
Albeit i love the sound of the Mojo, still curious about the improvements.


----------



## Kentajalli

Chris Kaoss said:


> Yeah, i know.
> But it's quite a difference if I feed the Mojo/Hugo by an ordinary notebook or a Tablet/ Surface, ime.
> 
> We'll see/ I'll hear it very soon, I'm sure.
> ...


For what it is worth, I almost always use my cheap Huawei phone as player, usb connected to either DACs.
my SW player being Neutron .
On a windows tablet or computer, jRiver is your girl!


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Formerly I've used a "cheap" Notebook and the Mojo has shown its sensitivity to the source over USB.
After switching to the Surface, all issues were gone.
I use Potplayer on that Surface and UAPP on my Xperia 1 MK3.
Quite satisfying. 

Even with a 10 feet USB cable I've no issues with my R28 feed by the Surface.   

I'll wait till the end of January what Chord has to release. (Hopefully a Mojo2  )
Than I'll schedule my auditions.


----------



## jarnopp

9


Chris Kaoss said:


> Formerly I've used a "cheap" Notebook and the Mojo has shown its sensitivity to the source over USB.
> After switching to the Surface, all issues were gone.
> I use Potplayer on that Surface and UAPP on my Xperia 1 MK3.
> Quite satisfying.
> ...


Wrong thread


----------



## Fungus

Out of curiosity does the Mojo have anything to do with Mojo Jojo?


----------



## dontfeedphils

Fungus said:


> Out of curiosity does the Mojo have anything to do with Mojo Jojo?



Mojo = "Mobile Joy"


----------



## Fungus (Jan 12, 2022)

What’s a reasonable price for one of these on the used market? There one going for $500 AUD

Also is the amp session on par with a dedicated portable amp like a Meier quickstep which I already own. Does the mojo have a line out that allows the amp to completely bypass the amp session within the mojo?


----------



## jarnopp

Fungus said:


> What’s a reasonable price for one of these on the used market? There one going for $500 AUD
> 
> Also is the amp session on par with a dedicated portable amp like a Meier quickstep which I already own. Does the mojo have a line out that allows the amp to completely bypass the amp session within the mojo?


There is no amp section.


----------



## kennyb123

Fungus said:


> Also is the amp session on par with a dedicated portable amp like a Meier quickstep which I already own. Does the mojo have a line out that allows the amp to completely bypass the amp session within the mojo?



Chord DACs don’t have the typical amp sections that other DACs have.  The voltage that comes off the pulse array dac is sent to a simple opamp and then sent out.  That’s why they excel at transparency.


----------



## jarnopp

kennyb123 said:


> Chord DACs don’t have the typical amp sections that other DACs have.  The voltage that comes off the pulse array dac is sent to a simple opamp and then sent out.  That’s why they excel at transparency.


It is:


----------



## AlexCBSN

Morning mojo hehehehe couldn't help it 

Can't stop loving the mix of the xduoo bl05 and the mojo. It's my new traveling rig


----------



## Johnfg465vd

AlexCBSN said:


> Morning mojo hehehehe couldn't help it
> 
> Can't stop loving the mix of the xduoo bl05 and the mojo. It's my new traveling rig


Nice, I did the same thing when I had my unit. The bluetooth range on the 05BL Pro is bad though. If you don't have any issues then that's fine but if you do, the Topping BC3 is a nice alternative, even better would be the HiBy R2.


----------



## DavidW

After many years of reliable service, I think my Mojo and or Poly might be ready to quit on me. I attempted to use the Mojo Poly last night to listen to the most recent Bob Dylan Bootleg series using Roon. I booted up the Mojo Poly and launched Gofigure on my iPhone. However, after a few minutes (usually takes just a few seconds), Gofigure could't find the Poly. I then did a couple other attempts, even wiping and reinstalling Gofigure. On the Poly, the M light was solid, but the P light was either out or flashing orange.

I then separated the two units and tried (for the first time in a while) to plug in a USB cable from my MacBook Pro to the Mojo. The Mac was unable to find the Mojo- that is why I am also suspecting the Mojo. I tried this with a few USB cables just in case the cable may be faulty. I don't have an Apple CCK cable to test iPhone to Mojo, but will try to do so in the next few days.

I charged both units overnight to rule out low powered batteries. This morning the Poly continued to be out with the P light out or flashing orange.

Any thoughts? BTW- I sent the same to Chord for their gudiance.


----------



## ShenaRingo326

DavidW said:


> After many years of reliable service, I think my Mojo and or Poly might be ready to quit on me. I attempted to use the Mojo Poly last night to listen to the most recent Bob Dylan Bootleg series using Roon. I booted up the Mojo Poly and launched Gofigure on my iPhone. However, after a few minutes (usually takes just a few seconds), Gofigure could't find the Poly. I then did a couple other attempts, even wiping and reinstalling Gofigure. On the Poly, the M light was solid, but the P light was either out or flashing orange.
> 
> I then separated the two units and tried (for the first time in a while) to plug in a USB cable from my MacBook Pro to the Mojo. The Mac was unable to find the Mojo- that is why I am also suspecting the Mojo. I tried this with a few USB cables just in case the cable may be faulty. I don't have an Apple CCK cable to test iPhone to Mojo, but will try to do so in the next few days.
> 
> ...



are you able to try connecting to your mojo using coax or optical?  depending on your mac model, it may have a dual functioning headphone & (mini?) toslink jack for optical out

sounds like a usb port issue that i’ve seen others report in this thread, and those have been resolved/repaired by chord


----------



## jarnopp

DavidW said:


> After many years of reliable service, I think my Mojo and or Poly might be ready to quit on me. I attempted to use the Mojo Poly last night to listen to the most recent Bob Dylan Bootleg series using Roon. I booted up the Mojo Poly and launched Gofigure on my iPhone. However, after a few minutes (usually takes just a few seconds), Gofigure could't find the Poly. I then did a couple other attempts, even wiping and reinstalling Gofigure. On the Poly, the M light was solid, but the P light was either out or flashing orange.
> 
> I then separated the two units and tried (for the first time in a while) to plug in a USB cable from my MacBook Pro to the Mojo. The Mac was unable to find the Mojo- that is why I am also suspecting the Mojo. I tried this with a few USB cables just in case the cable may be faulty. I don't have an Apple CCK cable to test iPhone to Mojo, but will try to do so in the next few days.
> 
> ...


David, sorry to hear that. It does sound like the Mojo input, so good advice on trying SPIDF. Or, Mojo could be telling you you need Mojo2 in 2 weeks!


----------



## DavidW (Jan 18, 2022)

Fully agree with the early indicators pointing to a Mojo2, but it could be a long two weeks (hello Apple lightning...)

I haven't used the coax or optical with the Mojo. What is the cable (coax or optical to USB-C??). I wasn't able find any based on a quick search, but I'm willing to try it to identify the source of the problem. I have an optical to 3.5 mm stereo cable, but I don't think that would be of much use in this situation.


----------



## jarnopp

DavidW said:


> Fully agree with the early indicators pointing to a Mojo2, but it could be a long two weeks (hello Apple lighting...)
> 
> I haven't used the coax or optical with the Mojo. What is the cable (coax or optical to USB-C??). I wasn't able find any based on a quick search, but I'm willing to try it to identify the source of the problem. I have an optical to 3.5 mm stereo cable, but I don't think that would be of much use in this situation.


If you have an old CD player, it may have optical out.  Otherwise, there are cheap USB to optical converters.


----------



## AnalogEuphoria




----------



## AnalogEuphoria




----------



## greenkiwi

I guess it continues to have the USB mini to be compatible with the Poly?  USB-C Charging would have been nice ...


----------



## jarnopp

greenkiwi said:


> I guess it continues to have the USB mini to be compatible with the Poly?  USB-C Charging would have been nice ...


That is presumably there…look at the second picture.


----------



## utdeep

I am - it looks like it is for computer connections only unless it does double duty.


----------



## AlexCBSN

Mmmm it does look the same form factor, just the new button and usb C for data, I’m hoping that they changed the battery, its impossible to get a replacement here in Mexico (even through aliexpresss) 

Hope the specs get leaked as well to know if i should save cash for this or move on


----------



## ShenaRingo326 (Jan 17, 2022)

DavidW said:


> Fully agree with the early indicators pointing to a Mojo2, but it could be a long two weeks (hello Apple lighting...)
> 
> I haven't used the coax or optical with the Mojo. What is the cable (coax or optical to USB-C??). I wasn't able find any based on a quick search, but I'm willing to try it to identify the source of the problem. I have an optical to 3.5 mm stereo cable, but I don't think that would be of much use in this situation.



here is a 3.5mm to 3.5mm coax cable that i use with my iBasso DX90 and mojo: 3.5mm coax cable

here's an example of (MBP) toslink mini to toslink (mojo) optical cable that will work with most 2016 or older MacBook pro models: optical cable

and for most PC motherboards, you would use a toslink -> toslink cable like this: optical cable 2


----------



## tod-hackett

Does anyone have a source where the OG Chord Mojo Battery? I kept putting off the purchase -at one point I had them in my cart at Audio Advisor, The Cable Company, and HiFiPro.


----------



## damdl

tod-hackett said:


> Does anyone have a source where the OG Chord Mojo Battery? I kept putting off the purchase -at one point I had them in my cart at Audio Advisor, The Cable Company, and HiFiPro.


If you’re in the US cable company is the way to go!


----------



## tod-hackett

damdl said:


> If you’re in the US cable company is the way to go!


Cable Company no longer stocks them


----------



## damdl

Oh, that's not good… might be because the new one is coming. At this point i would actually suggest you either wait for the new one or go for the ali express batteries that are posted earlier on the thread.

Honestly i would go for the new one this once its out given how late in the game we are.


----------



## tod-hackett

damdl said:


> Oh, that's not good… might be because the new one is coming. At this point i would actually suggest you either wait for the new one or go for the ali express batteries that are posted earlier on the thread.
> 
> Honestly i would go for the new one this once its out given how late in the game we are.



I am intrigued by the new one but before that I would like to let my old one go. Who is going to buy a Chord Mojo without a functional charge?


----------



## utdeep

Since you can run the Mojo without batteries, I think some people would.  I disconnected my battery (which was just replaced by a dealer recommended by Chord for around $100 who also fixed a broken microUSB port) and run it off of the power supply. This is a good way to prevent wear and tear on the battery.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

utdeep said:


> Since you can run the Mojo without batteries, I think some people would.  I disconnected my battery (which was just replaced by a dealer recommended by Chord for around $100 who also fixed a broken microUSB port) and run it off of the power supply. This is a good way to prevent wear and tear on the battery.



But we learned above in the thread that the battery is needed for the unit's optimal performance. By design.


----------



## Amberlamps

A new battery can be bought from Chord directly, as that’s how I got my second mojo battery. Or as someone suggests, remove the battery and power it up via a usb cable, but a word of warning, the battery and the foam attached to it is designed as some kind of heatpad to take heat from the battery and transfer it to mojo’s case, which is used as one big heatsink.

If swapping batteries, never throw away the black foam thats attached to the original battery.


----------



## tod-hackett

Amberlamps said:


> A new battery can be bought from Chord directly, as that’s how I got my second mojo battery. Or as someone suggests, remove the battery and power it up via a usb cable, but a word of warning, the battery and the foam attached to it is designed as some kind of heatpad to take heat from the battery and transfer it to mojo’s case, which is used as one big heatsink.
> 
> If swapping batteries, never throw away the black foam thats attached to the original battery.


So you don't have to send the unit in anymore? They just ship you out a battery?


----------



## CaptainFantastic

Amberlamps said:


> A new battery can be bought from Chord directly, as that’s how I got my second mojo battery. Or as someone suggests, remove the battery and power it up via a usb cable, but a word of warning, the battery and the foam attached to it is designed as some kind of heatpad to take heat from the battery and transfer it to mojo’s case, which is used as one big heatsink.
> 
> If swapping batteries, never throw away the black foam thats attached to the original battery.



Good point. My understanding is that the battery also serves an even more important function. See here under "Secondly": https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-dac-amp-☆★►faq-in-3rd-post-◄★☆.784602/post-16106284

"Secondly, Mojo works on 7.4 volts, but usb power is 5 volts - Mojo does a DC.to.DC upscale to provide about 8 volts to recharge the battery. without a battery inside to absorb the noise from the upscaler , it gets into trouble. Also the battery provides a very low impedance power source, without it, the charging circuit is not up to the task - that's why using super-capacitors is a good compromise ."

Quite a few others pointed out the same thing at various points in the life of this thread. So it seems that no, you don't want to run the Mojo without a battery. Unless I am missing something...


----------



## utdeep

It doesn’t sound any different to me. I am using an iPower 5V because I heard ground level hum before.

Maybe my ears or my gear aren’t good enough, but I just got a new battery it the mojo to compare it for power and quality against micro usb only, and the outcome was to stick with microUSB and save the battery for future use.


----------



## utdeep

Anyway - here's the word from the man himself.  The man who said keeping the mojo plugged in 24/7 with a battery was okay.  He wasn't right on that, but I do think the Mojo works the same with just the MicroUSB power input and no battery.



Rob Watts said:


> Mojo, like Hugo, has been designed so that you can have the charger plugged in constantly. So on a desktop charge and run it at the same time. Once its fully charged, the charger will just supply enough current to balance Mojo's current draw, so no net current from the battery.
> 
> Rob


----------



## vlach

utdeep said:


> It doesn’t sound any different to me.


My experience mirrors Utdeep's. I did extensive listening tests with and w/o the battery and couldn't detect any SQ difference. 
That said, I'm either driving iems or using the Mojo as a DAC feeding an external amp. Results might be different if driving power hungry headphones.


----------



## Kentajalli

tod-hackett said:


> I am intrigued by the new one but before that I would like to let my old one go. Who is going to buy a Chord Mojo without a functional charge?


Me!
PM me.


----------



## Kentajalli

Amberlamps said:


> . . . .  but a word of warning, the battery and the foam attached to it is designed as some kind of heatpad to take heat from the battery and transfer it to mojo’s case, which is used as one big heatsink.


I doubt that.


----------



## surfgeorge

Kentajalli said:


> I doubt that.





Amberlamps said:


> the foam attached to it is designed as some kind of heatpad to take heat from the battery and transfer it to mojo’s case, which is used as one big heatsink.
> 
> If swapping batteries, never throw away the black foam thats attached to the original battery.


This is also my understanding.
Poor design IMO, but it seems as if the heat generated by the charging circuit is supposed to be transfered through the battery to the housing for heat dissipation.
There is a pretty interesting post about a headfier who built an elaborate heat transfer system AROUND the battery with some copper heat conductors.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jan 21, 2022)

surfgeorge said:


> This is also my understanding.


The foam is actually a form of insulation! not for heat transfer.
And the charging circuit, is mostly on the other side of circuit board.


surfgeorge said:


> Poor design IMO, but it seems as if the heat generated by the charging circuit is supposed to be transfered through the battery to the housing for heat dissipation.
> There is a pretty interesting post about a headfier who built an elaborate heat transfer system AROUND the battery with some copper heat conductors.


You mean me!


----------



## Rob Watts

The foam is designed to thermally isolate the battery from the electronics, so that the battery is in close thermal contact to the top surface of Mojo. Indeed, measurements have confirmed that Mojo's battery is at the same temperature as the top surface - the coolest part of Mojo. This is to maximise battery life.


----------



## Amberlamps (Jan 21, 2022)

Kentajalli said:


> I doubt that.



Doubt it all you want, that info came from chord.

Edit,

I posted a reply before I saw rob’s post.


----------



## Amberlamps

tod-hackett said:


> So you don't have to send the unit in anymore? They just ship you out a battery?



Yup, thats how it happened in my case, it’s done via a bank transfer.


----------



## tod-hackett

Amberlamps said:


> Yup, thats how it happened in my case, it’s done via a bank transfer.


Huh, Chord just told me the shipping to and fro takes too long. The American distributor, The Sound Organization, told me 115 for the replacement service. I replied asking them about the cost for just the battery


----------



## utdeep

Sound Organization was awesome for me - I had removed the battery since I was using the power supply only (and battery life was poor).  After experimenting with a dual micro usb cable (for power and for data), the micro USB port on my Mojo broke.  They fixed the board AND added a new battery for the price.  It feels like they might have actually fortified the ports too.  

I sent the mojo and got it back in 5 days.  It was impressive.


----------



## tod-hackett

utdeep said:


> Sound Organization was awesome for me - I had removed the battery since I was using the power supply only (and battery life was poor).  After experimenting with a dual micro usb cable (for power and for data), the micro USB port on my Mojo broke.  They fixed the board AND added a new battery for the price.  It feels like they might have actually fortified the ports too.
> 
> I sent the mojo and got it back in 5 days.  It was impressive.


You definitely got the moneys worth from them. If my unit was defective at all, I would send it in a heartbeat but I just need a battery and nothing else.


----------



## utdeep

There are ones on eBay that I was considering - but there's just too much risk there.  As I mentioned, I've disconnected my battery so that it can stay fresh for when I (or someone else) would need to use it.  Gosh, I would sell it to you if I could.  Starting to think I might never use it and the resale value of Mojo once the 2 comes out is low


----------



## tod-hackett

utdeep said:


> There are ones on eBay that I was considering - but there's just too much risk there.  As I mentioned, I've disconnected my battery so that it can stay fresh for when I (or someone else) would need to use it.  Gosh, I would sell it to you if I could.  Starting to think I might never use it and the resale value of Mojo once the 2 comes out is low


The price of 800 bucks kind of turns me off to the Mojo 2. I say that now but I don't know if i'll say that on the day of release. 

On a semi-different note: how many DACs do you guys have? 

I have 2 desktop, one dongle, 2 old dac DAP and that's all I can remember for now.


----------



## miketlse

tod-hackett said:


> The price of 800 bucks kind of turns me off to the Mojo 2. I say that now but I don't know if i'll say that on the day of release.
> 
> On a semi-different note: how many DACs do you guys have?
> 
> I have 2 desktop, one dongle, 2 old dac DAP and that's all I can remember for now.


I gave away the Dragonfly, but still have an Oppo HA2, two Mojos and a Hugo2.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

tod-hackett said:


> The price of 800 bucks kind of turns me off to the Mojo 2. I say that now but I don't know if i'll say that on the day of release.
> 
> On a semi-different note: how many DACs do you guys have?
> 
> I have 2 desktop, one dongle, 2 old dac DAP and that's all I can remember for now.




I have 4 DACs - Mojo (during travel), Hugo 2 (end of the day when travelling + nice backup at home - for example my TT2 was out for warranty repair some weeks), TT2 (main, end-game for me), RME ADI-2 FS (driving my Stax - Baby Orpehus HE-60 which needs a bit of EQ, plus other limited EQ cases like HD-540).

Will I add the Mojo 2 to this list? Probably not in the first year after release.


----------



## x RELIC x

tod-hackett said:


> …..
> 
> On a semi-different note: how many DACs do you guys have?
> 
> I have 2 desktop, one dongle, 2 old dac DAP and that's all I can remember for now.


Been through a couple R2R DACs, a couple chip based DACs, a few amplifiers, and various older DAPs. I now just have a source AK240 DAP, Mojo, Hugo2, DAVE, and the LAu amp.


----------



## tod-hackett

tod-hackett said:


> The price of 800 bucks kind of turns me off to the Mojo 2. I say that now but I don't know if i'll say that on the day of release.
> 
> On a semi-different note: how many DACs do you guys have?
> 
> I have 2 desktop, one dongle, 2 old dac DAP and that's all I can remember for now.


I forgot to make the list:

Desktop:
Chord Mojo
Multibit Bifrost (Older version)

Dongle:
RU6 Cayin

Occasionally used:
Calyx M
Fiio m5
Modi 1
Ak100 (1st generation)
Ak120(1st generation)
Fiio Alpen II

I think that is all of them?

It wasn't until I got the RU6 did I really realize why some people need a battery powered DAC. For my needs, the RU6 is great but I don't think it would ever work for power hungry sources with poor battery life.


----------



## tod-hackett

miketlse said:


> I gave away the Dragonfly, but still have an Oppo HA2, two Mojos and a Hugo2.


Two Mojos eh? Weird question: any difference between the two?


----------



## tod-hackett

CaptainFantastic said:


> I have 4 DACs - Mojo (during travel), Hugo 2 (end of the day when travelling + nice backup at home - for example my TT2 was out for warranty repair some weeks), TT2 (main, end-game for me), RME ADI-2 FS (driving my Stax - Baby Orpehus HE-60 which needs a bit of EQ, plus other limited EQ cases like HD-540).
> 
> Will I add the Mojo 2 to this list? Probably not in the first year after release.


First year of release? That's a good idea. The battery problem from the Mojo 1 is what might be stopping me. I hope the battery drain design gets resolved for the Mojo 2.

Oh yeah I forgot: do you use hardware or software for EQ? If hardware have you considered the Schiit Loki?


----------



## tod-hackett

x RELIC x said:


> Been through a couple R2R DACs, a couple chip based DACs, a few amplifiers, and various older DAPs. I now just have a source AK240 DAP, Mojo, Hugo2, DAVE, and the LAu amp.


I've always wanted an AK240 Blue note edition.


----------



## CaptainFantastic

tod-hackett said:


> First year of release? That's a good idea. The battery problem from the Mojo 1 is what might be stopping me. I hope the battery drain design gets resolved for the Mojo 2.
> 
> Oh yeah I forgot: do you use hardware or software for EQ? If hardware have you considered the Schiit Loki?



Yes, since I really don't have a pressing need for another unit, why not wait to make sure all/any new product kinks are worked out.

As for EQ - I use the RME ADI-2's parametric EQ. (see - www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEGwB88U8fI&t=134s)

I owned the Loki Mini twice. I opted to sell it because I only use EQ on two of my less used headphones and my desk space is already limited. If you own Sennheiser 6-series and ZMFs, IMHO EQ is not needed.


----------



## miketlse

tod-hackett said:


> Two Mojos eh? Weird question: any difference between the two?


I have never noticed any difference, but I don't use them very often.
I bought the first, a few months after Mojo started shipping
I bought the second as part of a MojoPoly presentation pack that was being sold at a good discount in an annual sale - in effect I was getting this Mojo for approx the same price as a spare battery.


----------



## Amberlamps

tod-hackett said:


> Huh, Chord just told me the shipping to and fro takes too long. The American distributor, The Sound Organization, told me 115 for the replacement service. I replied asking them about the cost for just the battery



Damn, $115 bux, I’m in the UK and for a new battery direct from Chord, it was only £35.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Amberlamps said:


> Damn, $115 bux, I’m in the UK and for a new battery direct from Chord, it was only £35.


You could probably do ok export Mojo batteries through global-e or some similar service


----------



## tod-hackett

Amberlamps said:


> Damn, $115 bux, I’m in the UK and for a new battery direct from Chord, it was only £35.


It was the same price here but for some reason -from what I can tell- Chord stopped selling the battery as a user serviceable single unit. The mojo has to be shipped to a Chord distributor now. Again, this is what it feels like.  

_I think these changes might be preparation for the Mojo 2 warranty service. _

I don't remember how Chord handled the warranty service with the battery problems for the Mojo 1 but I wouldn't be surprised if there were various warranty service problems as the battery failure issue felt unexpected.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

tod-hackett said:


> It was the same price here but for some reason -from what I can tell- Chord stopped selling the battery as a user serviceable single unit. The mojo has to be shipped to a Chord distributor now. Again, this is what it feels like.
> 
> _I think these changes might be preparation for the Mojo 2 warranty service. _
> 
> I don't remember how Chord handled the warranty service with the battery problems for the Mojo 1 but I wouldn't be surprised if there were various warranty service problems as the battery failure issue felt unexpected.


I've been too lazy but I'll eventually post mine here on the forums for sale. Battery is pretty much dead but it runs fine off a phone charger.


----------



## paulgc

Best source for available replacement batteries in USA? I am due.


----------



## Kentajalli

paulgc said:


> Best source for available replacement batteries in USA? I am due.


just search this thread.
there are batteries from Aliexpress , that I have used now for months, they are decent and cheap. Almost as good as original .
just get the one recommended .


----------



## AnalogEuphoria




----------



## tod-hackett

paulgc said:


> Best source for available replacement batteries in USA? I am due.


Quickly? Ebay. Otherwise, you have to send it to sound organization for 115 plus shipping.

There is also aliexpress which arrives sometime in april if you order today.


----------



## Kentajalli

tod-hackett said:


> Quickly? Ebay. Otherwise, you have to send it to sound organization for 115 plus shipping.
> 
> There is also aliexpress which arrives sometime in april if you order today.


Alixpress is a bit of hit and miss (mostly miss)., I got mine in two weeks.


----------



## tod-hackett

Kentajalli said:


> Alixpress is a bit of hit and miss (mostly miss)., I got mine in two weeks.


That's good to know. I guess the estimates are way off then?


----------



## DavidW

tod-hackett said:


> That's good to know. I guess the estimates are way off then?


I bought a replacement battery for the Mojo in 2019 from Moon Audio. I paid $75 for the battery, including shipping. Pretty reasonable.


----------



## Amberlamps

AnalogEuphoria said:


>




I want one, but I won’t be amongst the first to buy one, I’m just going by their past releases. However I hope this release goes well for them.


----------



## tod-hackett

Some of you might remember this: remember that first day you replaced your Mojo battery after it would die after a few minutes or a few seconds or wouldn't even turn on?

*How awesome was that day?*

On another note: has anybody noticed white/hiss noise after changing the battery while the usb charge cable is in the socket?  It has been soo long that I don't remember whether there wasn't or was white noise?


----------



## Billyak

Mine always has a charging whine when it starts getting up to full battery.


----------



## jarnopp

tod-hackett said:


> Some of you might remember this: remember that first day you replaced your Mojo battery after it would die after a few minutes or a few seconds or wouldn't even turn on?
> 
> *How awesome was that day?*
> 
> On another note: has anybody noticed white/hiss noise after changing the battery while the usb charge cable is in the socket?  It has been soo long that I don't remember whether there wasn't or was white noise?


It’s still there when battery gets full.  I notice it even when charging MojoPoly together.


----------



## utdeep

It depends on your power source.  I'm using my Mojo with battery unplugged and an ifi iPower 5V power supply.  I wasn't able to get it dead silent with anything else.  I hate to advocate for a power supply making a big difference, but this was the one time that it was noticeable to me.


----------



## damdl

I use an Anker power bank and it even gets less warm than from my wall adapter; It is totally silent too. I really recommend using a power bank. 

You could also get a linear power supply but I just cannot justify the price (better ones go for $150+ usd). And in most cases, the best linear power supplies have capacitors to act "like a power bank" and provide constant linear power, that's why most of them have power after disconnection. The power bank is just cheap enough and works really well.


----------



## tod-hackett

damdl said:


> I use an Anker power bank and it even gets less warm than from my wall adapter; It is totally silent too. I really recommend using a power bank.
> 
> You could also get a linear power supply but I just cannot justify the price (better ones go for $150+ usd). And in most cases, the best linear power supplies have capacitors to act "like a power bank" and provide constant linear power, that's why most of them have power after disconnection. The power bank is just cheap enough and works really well.


The Anker power bank makes sense. So you use the Anker power bank to charge after the Mojo battery runs out?

I prefer vinyl over all digital sources: the linear power supply price problem pops up every time I look at a phono stage.  Makes me think about trying a power bank for my phono stage. thanks!


----------



## miketlse

tod-hackett said:


> The Anker power bank makes sense. So you use the Anker power bank to charge after the Mojo battery runs out?
> 
> I prefer vinyl over all digital sources: the linear power supply price problem pops up every time I look at a phono stage.  Makes me think about trying a power bank for my phono stage. thanks!


I think Anker used to get many recommendations in the earlier years of this thread.


----------



## tod-hackett (Jun 18, 2022)

miketlse said:


> I think Anker used to get many recommendations in the earlier years of this thread.


I closed my ears to this forum in the early days of the Mojo.  I didn't want to believe a battery problem existed.


----------



## miketlse

tod-hackett said:


> I tried to closed my ears to this forum in the early days of the Mojo.  I didn't want to believe a battery problem existed.


I assume if you search this thread using a keyword like Anker, you should find a few posts.
Yes in the early days, maybe a year after release, there was a mismatch between Mojo ideas posting that the design lifetime for the bespoke battery was 10 years (I need to check), and some owners posting about their batteries failing after a year. It was difficult for posters to understand why such a big discrepancy, and what the root cause was.


----------



## damdl

tod-hackett said:


> The Anker power bank makes sense. So you use the Anker power bank to charge after the Mojo battery runs out?
> 
> I prefer vinyl over all digital sources: the linear power supply price problem pops up every time I look at a phono stage.  Makes me think about trying a power bank for my phono stage. thanks!


Yes, I try not to use it while mojo is on, mainly because it produces more heat, and in the end even if the battery is rated to work on hot temperatures the least heat you put through the battery the better. 

Also, something that I personally do with all "battery-powered" devices is to never fully discharge them. It is okay to run them right down to 45% but under that, you're stressing the battery too much. It is good to cycle the battery and you can charge it completely, no issues there. You never really charge the battery up to 100% in any device for protection. (even if it says that it is, it's possibly at around 97-98%)


----------



## e685mr

Здравствуйте!
Скажите есть ли принципиальная схема усилителя мощности?
Может  быть есть статья о том, как устроен усилитель для наушников?
Hello! 
Tell me is there a schematic diagram of a power amplifier? 
Maybe there is an article about how a headphone amplifier works?


----------



## miketlse

e685mr said:


> Здравствуйте!
> Скажите есть ли принципиальная схема усилителя мощности?
> Может  быть есть статья о том, как устроен усилитель для наушников?
> Hello!
> ...


Plenty of diagrams on pinterest or diyaudio


----------



## Johnfg465vd

Any updates on the new Chord product?

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/coming-soon?hss_channel=fbp-110747222358641

The countdown seems to be broken.


----------



## chesterchan

Note: pulled from reddit/headphones and user Hefty_Miner

*Chord Electronics
Mojo2
Black Finish Only
Price: £ 449 (UK)
About 7 years after Chord Electronics created the portable headphone / DAC amplifier "Mojo", the new "Mojo 2" is released.
UHD DSP
・ Advanced DSP allows integrated tone adjustment over all frequency bands
・ UHD DSP technology operates at 705 / 768KHz
・ Uses 104bit and extended internal noise modulation
・ UHD DSP provides bass and medium The entire frequency band can be adjusted in 18 steps for each frequency band of bass, bass, and treble.
-The volume adjustment range has also been improved from + 18dB to -108dB. It has two types of operating ranges, low volume and high volume.
・ It is equipped with a new cross-feed mode with 4 settings controlled by DSP, realizing a space effect for listening like a headphone speaker.
・ Introduced a menu system
Equipped with a mute function, 4-step customization function, travel button lock function, tone control function, etc.
・ Digital input
USB-C input has been newly installed to increase the number to 4 systems, enabling more flexible support.
USB-C, optical, coaxial (including dual data for M scaler), and Micro USB installed.
3.5mm mini jack headphone output There are two systems, and up to two people can listen to music at the same time.
-Charging system
New FPGA-based charging system greatly improves battery management
This technology significantly improves charging speed, reduces power loss by 75%, and enables more efficient charging.
Increased capacity by 9%, improved performance and improved battery life to over 8 hours
-The "Intelligent Desktop Mode" technology has also been improved to support batteryless operation by redesigning the battery isolation and power supply.
・ Improved WTA (Watts Transient Aligned) filter to achieve 40,960 taps (technical indicator of interference filter complexity) using 40 DSP cores.
・ Improved noise modulator improves depth and detail, and improved 4e pulse array DAC reduces distortion and out-of-band noise.
・ Abolishes coupling capacitors to achieve higher neutrality.
・ Mojo 2 is designed and manufactured in the UK. Uses a high-quality aluminum housing with a black finish that has been sandblasted.
Mojo 2 is fully compatible with Poly Streamer / Server, allowing you to store and play up to 2TB of solid libraries when using high resolution streaming and microSD card slots.*


----------



## tod-hackett

Johnfg465vd said:


> Any updates on the new Chord product?
> 
> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/coming-soon?hss_channel=fbp-110747222358641
> 
> The countdown seems to be broken.


https://chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo-2


----------



## ChordElectronics

Introducing the next generation of portable hi-fi.

Mojo 2 introduces the world’s first lossless DSP technology, a new menu system and USB-C connectivity. Powered by improved battery tech with smart charging, the original pocketable DAC is now better than ever. Go wireless with Poly, too.

Watch here: 
Discover Mojo 2: https://chordelectronics.co.uk/mojo-2


----------



## NPWS

when it will available?


----------



## LeoKane

It's available now, at least in the UK.  Pricing seems to be £375.


----------



## Another Audiophile

LeoKane said:


> It's available now, at least in the UK.  Pricing seems to be £375.


375?


----------



## PhilW

LeoKane said:


> It's available now, at least in the UK.  Pricing seems to be £375.



I think you may be missing 20% VAT, it's £449 for the Mojo 2


----------



## LeoKane

apologies yes that's minus UK VAT.


----------



## niron (Jan 31, 2022)

HELLO MOJO 2 - Available now and costs £449 / $725 / €599 / AUS $899.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/marksp...ng-awaited-mojo-2-dac-and-headphone-amplifier


----------



## niron (Feb 1, 2022)

*Mojo 2 User Instructions* 

*Unboxing Video* 

*First Chord Mojo 2 review*


----------



## e685mr

miketlse said:


> Много схем на pinterest или diyaudio


нету там информации((
there is no information there((


----------



## paulgc

New thread now that it is no longer Speculation?


----------



## technobear

For those who like a more in-depth explanation of the new M2:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/watts-up.800264/post-16792307


----------



## Ultrainferno

Find out how the new Mojo 2 sounds and performs and why we are awarding it, now on Headfonia! 

https://www.headfonia.com/chord-electronics-mojo-2-review/


----------



## Bleach-Free

Rob Watts said:


> I understand those concerns to - after all the data is the same. But there are solid scientific reasons why they can make a difference.
> 
> 
> In the 1980's, people started talking about mains cables making a difference to the sound quality - and I didn't believe it either - particularly as my pre-amp had 300 dB of PSU rejection in the power supply. But I did a listening test, and yes I could hear a difference. Frankly I still could not believe the evidence of my own ears, so did a blind listening test with my girl friend. She reported exactly the same observation - mains cables did make a difference to SQ.
> ...


Wished I had heeded this advice earlier when I had first read it nearly two years ago. Had been using just some random crap usb cable that I had laying around the house, but I recently switched to one with a ferrite inline and wow. It's a subtle but significant difference!


----------



## czuba (Feb 5, 2022)

I’m on the Mojo train now — only just fell in love with the original. Purchased secondhand for a nice price. It’s lovely with my Focal Clears and Dunu SA6’s.

The battery is, unfortunately, not in ideal condition. The unit itself is in beautiful cosmetic condition but the battery reserve only approximates about 50% or less of the original spec of ~8 hours.

I ran into an issue last night which I am attempting to rectify as per recommendations in this thread. I was playing from my iPad Pro to the Mojo, using the CCK and playing 24/96 via Qobuz. The CCK was connected to power via a high quality USB-to-lightning adaptor, drawing from my quality surge protector‘s USB jack. I’m then using the split USB-to-2x-microUSB provided in Chord’s M9 accesory kit. After a few seconds of playback, the song would pause — I looked at the Qobuz screen and noticed that the output device would toggle between the iPad’s onboard sound and the Mojo. The indicator light on the power bubble would go off, but the volume bubbles remained on. This suggests to me that something is telling the iPad that the mojo is not open for business.

Strangely enough, this was not an issue that I encountered with simultaneous charge/play via my MacBook Pro. Perhaps the battery was closer to a full charge when I listened with the MBP.

A post somewhere (many replies) above suggests that this would happen when the Mojo is not at full charge. Given the battery’s condition (whether worn normally from years of use, or malfunctioning), I am not confident that it will rectify the issue. I’ll report back after a second attempt following the Mojo having sat on the charger for 10 hours, so as to ensure it’s been maximally charged to its available capacity.

In any case, I love this thing. I can’t presently afford to upgrade to a Mojo 2; though this is good for me, as although they’re new and exciting, I don’t have the need. So I will be looking into options to have Mojo look at the battery itself, replacing if necessary — hopefully this is a possible outcome of reaching out to customer service? — or finding the right battery and implementing the replacement myself. Having read through much of the information posted in this thread, especially the first couple of posts for the ‘official word’, I’m really happy to be a Chord customer, albeit only by virtue of the secondary, used market for the time being. It seems like this company is doing wonderful things and I am ecstatic and proud to be enjoying music at this quality of sound for such an affordable price.

thoughts, tips, advice welcome.


----------



## jarnopp

czuba said:


> I’m on the Mojo train now — only just fell in love with the original. Purchased secondhand for a nice price. It’s lovely with my Focal Clears and Dunu SA6’s.
> 
> The battery is, unfortunately, not in ideal condition. The unit itself is in beautiful cosmetic condition but the battery reserve only approximates about 50% or less of the original spec of ~8 hours.
> 
> ...


Moon Audio should be able to send you a replacement battery for about $75. It’s easy to change yourself.


----------



## GreenBow

Kentajalli said:


> Mojo gets the message across beautifully, Hugo2 makes you sit up and pay attention!





surfgeorge said:


> Perfect summary!



With TT2, you can barely move.




czuba said:


> I’m on the Mojo train now — only just fell in love with the original. Purchased secondhand for a nice price. It’s lovely with my Focal Clears and Dunu SA6’s.
> 
> The battery is, unfortunately, not in ideal condition. The unit itself is in beautiful cosmetic condition but the battery reserve only approximates about 50% or less of the original spec of ~8 hours.
> 
> ...



Some folk found batteries that work fine with Mojo, on AliExpress. ... Might be worth looking that up, and you'll find it searching in this thread. Could be an idea to see if that battery type is available on Ebay too. 

Or contact Chord Electronics or a retailer.


----------



## czuba (Feb 6, 2022)

czuba said:


> I ran into an issue last night which I am attempting to rectify as per recommendations in this thread. I was playing from my iPad Pro to the Mojo, using the CCK and playing 24/96 via Qobuz. The CCK was connected to power via a high quality USB-to-lightning adaptor, drawing from my quality surge protector‘s USB jack. I’m then using the split USB-to-2x-microUSB provided in Chord’s M9 accesory kit. After a few seconds of playback, the song would pause — I looked at the Qobuz screen and noticed that the output device would toggle between the iPad’s onboard sound and the Mojo. The indicator light on the power bubble would go off, but the volume bubbles remained on. This suggests to me that something is telling the iPad that the mojo is not open for business.
> 
> Strangely enough, this was not an issue that I encountered with simultaneous charge/play via my MacBook Pro. Perhaps the battery was closer to a full charge when I listened with the MBP.
> 
> ...



Hi all,

I've quoted the issue I'm dealing with above. It turns out that charging the Mojo to 100% capacity has not remedied the situation.
I'm including a short (>60 second) video below which highlights the problem.

https://imgur.com/a/n05d7j5

Any tips would be warmly appreciated.

Follow-up edit:

I've circumvented the problem, but I still think it's of interest for documentation purposes.

Note again that this issue is only present during simultaneous charging/playing, utilizing the CCK -> USB-to-(2x)-micro-USB chain (with the latter cable being provided in Chord's 'Mojo Cable Accessory pack': the "1x Dual Play and Charge microUSB Adapter"). The Chord plays just fine through the CCK without being supplied power.

I've just tested it during simultaneous charge/play with a different cabling: a separate USB-to-micro-USB direct from my surge protector to the charging port, and USB-to-micro-USB from the CCK to the microUSB input on the Mojo.

https://imgur.com/a/VseMYXT

This works without issue -- so I am guessing (constrained by my extremely limited knowledge in this area) that the iPad itself is not providing enough power to drive both the charging of the Mojo and the digital audio signal. Note again (as mentioned above) that this was not an issue using the same "dual charge/play" cable with a Macbook Pro.


----------



## miketlse

czuba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've quoted the issue I'm dealing with above. It turns out that charging the Mojo to 100% capacity has not remedied the situation.
> I'm including a short (>60 second) video below which highlights the problem.
> ...


Does remind me of some issues posted a while back, related to Apple operating system updates.
Only a vague memory, but I think the root of the issue was the never ending battle with battery management (to maximise battery charge).
Apple updates often seemed to include code intended to detect when the battery load was high, and then reduce the power drain through devices connected via cable. Sometimes the power drain was reduced to such a low level that the 'handshake' between the apple device and the connected device was temporarily lost. 
If enough users posted the issue on the Apple support forum, then the code/settings would be corrected in the next Apple update patch.

Has your iPad Pro has an operating system update recently?
You could also check the Apple support forum, to discover if other users are posting about the issue, and if the root cause identified.


----------



## czuba

miketlse said:


> Has your iPad Pro has an operating system update recently?
> You could also check the Apple support forum, to discover if other users are posting about the issue, and if the root cause identified.



The Pro has the latest version of iOS installed. Since I can just as easily make use of simultaneous play/charge with a different cable config, I'm not particularly motivated to deal with Apple's support forums.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ It's at least useful to be able to bear in mind that the iPad Pro isn't (presently) capable of dual use. I will report back on my next post as to whether this dual charge/play use works without issue on the iPhone 12 mini.


----------



## syazwaned

Hi can anyone compare mojo with zen dac?


----------



## the1andonly

syazwaned said:


> Hi can anyone compare mojo with zen dac?


Destroys it... Not even close, you want to be looking closer to like iFi Micro iDSD Black Label or Signature no idea what that is compared to xDSD probably the new gryphon will do. Big shoutout to the person who hooked me up with this so I can make this bluetooth monstrosity, they know who they are!


----------



## syazwaned

Thanks friend. Appreciate it.


----------



## chesebert

the1andonly said:


> Destroys it... Not even close, you want to be looking closer to like iFi Micro iDSD Black Label or Signature no idea what that is compared to xDSD probably the new gryphon will do. Big shoutout to the person who hooked me up with this so I can make this bluetooth monstrosity, they know who they are!


good choice. Mojo was a breakthrough product when it was first introduced - you are getting a taste of hi-end sound in a portable dac. I suspect Mojo is good enough for most people. Add a Poly for better sound.


----------



## syazwaned

the1andonly said:


> Destroys it... Not even close, you want to be looking closer to like iFi Micro iDSD Black Label or Signature no idea what that is compared to xDSD probably the new gryphon will do. Big shoutout to the person who hooked me up with this so I can make this bluetooth monstrosity, they know who they are!


How good is B2 with Mojo? I use my B2 with Apogee Groove, feel like it has less dynamic than I wanted it to be


----------



## the1andonly (Feb 8, 2022)

syazwaned said:


> How good is B2 with Mojo? I use my B2 with Apogee Groove, feel like it has less dynamic than I wanted it to be


The Blessing isn't very picky TBH, the first time I tested it when I got it was on apple iPhone dongle and it sounded great, that said it does sound better of better gear like most stuff... If you want analytical and thinner sound with more separation in the soundstage go for iFi Black Label and if anything is too harsh you have some ability to tone it down with the DAC settings on the side. If you want absolute smooth with a thicker sound and more filled in soundstage go for Mojo!

EDIT-Also the BL isn't super analytical anyway, it has a more typical implementation skew toward the Burr-Brown chip vs something like the signature that has the same DAC chip but is tuned more analytically and cold



chesebert said:


> good choice. Mojo was a breakthrough product when it was first introduced - you are getting a taste of hi-end sound in a portable dac. I suspect Mojo is good enough for most people. Add a Poly for better sound.


If you can believe it I sold my previous Mojo/Poly combo.... went for a poly update after years and it was a nightmare due to handshake issues, don't get me wrong Chord was very accommodating during the situation but it took a long time and hours upon hours of troubleshooting and I was soured from it, then I started yearning for at least a Mojo again and saw with the new release prices would be good but vowed this time to just use a BT adapter double sided taped to it... I also only use IEMs and Elegia with this setup (and soon Monarch MKII) so it doesn't get hot and mess up the tape, also needed to do something with this BT adapter, should have gotten one with AAC but this is a pretty decent and nice unit with AptX and LL and needed to be used or sold... still need a LL transmitter for my TV though, wonder how much that will run me!


----------



## surfgeorge (Feb 8, 2022)

syazwaned said:


> How good is B2 with Mojo? I use my B2 with Apogee Groove, feel like it has less dynamic than I wanted it to be


I have had the B2 and used it with my phone, Mojo and Hugo 2.
IMO the B2 did not scale as much as my other IEMs and while it is tuned very well I was not too impressed by its technicalities with either source. 
EDIT: To put this in context - I had very high expectations based on the hype around the B2. It is still a very good IEM for the price.
That said, the Mojo is a great little DAC/Amp and with the release of the Mojo2 you now have the chance to either get a used Mojo for a great price or if you can, get the new Mojo 2.
I have always considered the original Mojo the best value investment in my head-fier carreer!


----------



## damdl (Feb 8, 2022)

the1andonly said:


> Destroys it... Not even close, you want to be looking closer to like iFi Micro iDSD Black Label or Signature no idea what that is compared to xDSD probably the new gryphon will do. Big shoutout to the person who hooked me up with this so I can make this bluetooth monstrosity, they know who they are!


I second that, I've used a Zen for an extended time as well as mojo, I would say that the most striking thing is the stage. Whenever I used the Zen I felt that everything was unidimensional, like looking into a picture. Mojo surrounds you with the music and everything is just "meatier" you listen to a guitar and it feels real, in the Zen you know it's a guitar but it feels like you have a glass in front of it.

Clarity and detail are kilometers better on mojo, and the low range of frequencies is bliss. Zen bass is just your neighbor Xplod subwoofer on 11.


----------



## autarch1

I have been using a Belkin Soundform Connect as an Airplay receiver to connect to my Mojo through the optical input. Is there any reason to think that the audio quality would be better if I purchased a Poly instead? Airplay is the most convenient option for me at my work so that I can quickly switch between several Apple devices.


----------



## chesebert

autarch1 said:


> I have been using a Belkin Soundform Connect as an Airplay receiver to connect to my Mojo through the optical input. Is there any reason to think that the audio quality would be better if I purchased a Poly instead? Airplay is the most convenient option for me at my work so that I can quickly switch between several Apple devices.


How much do you care about sound quality while using mojo as a background music device?


----------



## the1andonly

autarch1 said:


> I have been using a Belkin Soundform Connect as an Airplay receiver to connect to my Mojo through the optical input. Is there any reason to think that the audio quality would be better if I purchased a Poly instead? Airplay is the most convenient option for me at my work so that I can quickly switch between several Apple devices.


Don't know what that is so I cannot say but bluetooth is bluetooth.... you will notice I am using SPDIF which is fiber optic cable and harder to bend vs the very short almost made for this AUX jacks, because SPDIF is digital signal... When it comes to bluetooth and other wireless tech if you can pass digital signal into the Mojo all that matters is the quality of the wireless transmission, in my case SBC does suck but passing it to the Mojo their is no quality loss because digital signals are lossless... The information contained in it itself may be lossy or compressed but digital signals are 0's and 1's and input and output can be error checked with most devices setup to make them error free... However these are errors and the signal itself is made to be received the exact way it was transmitted TL: DR go with LDAC/AptX HD if you want the best as far as bluetooth and pass the signal to your Mojo don't use Aux...


----------



## chesebert

the1andonly said:


> Don't know what that is so I cannot say but bluetooth is bluetooth.... you will notice I am using SPDIF which is fiber optic cable and harder to bend vs the very short almost made for this AUX jacks, because SPDIF is digital signal... When it comes to bluetooth and other wireless tech if you can pass digital signal into the Mojo all that matters is the quality of the wireless transmission, in my case SBC does suck but passing it to the Mojo their is no quality loss because digital signals are lossless... The information contained in it itself may be lossy or compressed but digital signals are 0's and 1's and input and output can be error checked with most devices setup to make them error free... However these are errors and the signal itself is made to be received the exact way it was transmitted TL: DR go with LDAC/AptX HD if you want the best as far as bluetooth and pass the signal to your Mojo don't use Aux...


Airplay is wifi not Bluetooth.


----------



## the1andonly

chesebert said:


> Airplay is wifi not Bluetooth.


what is the bandwidth? I am curious why so many wireless network audio solutions have such high bandwidth tbh, most usb stick methods seem to be lossless but I wouldn't count on it with apple, I actually think I might have heard of this one before and there was some controversy that it wasn't completely over the the maximum bitrate needed to be called truly lossless capable IIRC


----------



## chesebert

the1andonly said:


> what is the bandwidth? I am curious why so many wireless network audio solutions have such high bandwidth tbh, most usb stick methods seem to be lossless but I wouldn't count on it with apple, I actually think I might have heard of this one before and there was some controversy that it wasn't completely over the the maximum bitrate needed to be called truly lossless capable IIRC


Google “AirPlay”.


----------



## autarch1

chesebert said:


> How much do you care about sound quality while using mojo as a background music device?


I work long days with my headphones on for many hours so most of my music listening is done at work these days. There are other advantages of the Poly such as portability and the sd card slot. If there is no real improvement is sound quality though, these other advantages might not be enough for me to justify the price.


----------



## chesebert

autarch1 said:


> I work long days with my headphones on for many hours so most of my music listening is done at work these days. There are other advantages of the Poly such as portability and the sd card slot. If there is no real improvement is sound quality though, these other advantages might not be enough for me to justify the price.


poly sounds slightly better than optical. So you can decide if that’s worth it.


----------



## the1andonly (Feb 8, 2022)

autarch1 said:


> I work long days with my headphones on for many hours so most of my music listening is done at work these days. There are other advantages of the Poly such as portability and the sd card slot. If there is no real improvement is sound quality though, these other advantages might not be enough for me to justify the price.


This is what I saw on apple airplay

"_AirPlay_ 2 only officially supports the lowest lossless tier of 16-bit/44.1kHz"
So you would have to settle for that bitrate, there is a small difference going above this, some people can hear it and think it's huge some claim they cannot so the best way to find out if you want a poly is to hookup the Mojo to your PC, listen to music at 16bit/44kHz then try a few rungs above that and decide for yourself. The only benefit BTW is lossless Wi-FI, if you continue using airplay there are few to no benefits, as far as bluetooth and using airplay it is literally exactly the same as any other device of the same version(this is ruling out how good the signal receiving is btw, but at that point you are paying $600 for possible better signal recieving, you can probably find better for much cheaper) all digital signals are exactly the same from output to input, no other device that is to spec will do a different job as long as the input is via a digital port like the SPDIF or micro USB. Saying the Poly does a different job than any other to spec item on a _digital _information medium that is hard capped per spec is like claiming a different brands USB drives have superior quality when your copy movie files to them..... Does some silicone do a better job than others, yes that is why it's expensive but it is still capped, for USB by connector and by spec, does some silicone do a very crappy job, yes but if it's too low then it's below spec and shouldn't be manufactured and the amount of product this makes up is slim to next to none and you probably got it on Aliexpress for half the price or less of the nearest mainstream competitor.

Only get poly if you need some features beyond/beside bluetooth and airplay, want to use Micro SD cards with audio loaded, like the way it looks, money doesn't matter or something else quality related, maybe there are some performance benefits but it's $600 so up to you but for bluetooth and airplay(of the same version) there is basically no benefit sound quality wise.


----------



## jarnopp

the1andonly said:


> This is what I saw on apple airplay
> 
> "_AirPlay_ 2 only officially supports the lowest lossless tier of 16-bit/44.1kHz"
> So you would have to settle for that bitrate, there is a small different going above this, some people can hear it and think it's huge some claim they cannot so the best way to find out if you want a poly is to hookup the Mojo to your PC, listen to music at 16bit/44kHz then try a few rungs above that and decide for yourself. The only benefit BTW is lossless Wi-FI, if you continue using airplay there are few to ne benefits, as far as bluetooth and using airplay it is literally exactly the same as any other device (this is ruling out how good the signal strength is btw, but at that point you are paying $600 for possible better signal strength, you can probably find better for much cheaper) all digital signals are exactly the same from output to input, no other device that is to spec will do a different job as long as the input is via a digital port like the SPDIF or micro USB. Saying the Poly does a different job than any other to spec item on a _digital _information medium that is hard capped per spec is like claiming a different brands USB drives have superior quality when your copy movie files to them..... Does some silicone do a better job than others, yes that is why it's expensive but it is still capped, for USB by connector and by spec, does some silicone do a very crappy job, yes but if it's too low then it's below spec and shouldn't be manufactured and the amount of product this makes up is slim to next to none and you probably got it on Aliexpress for half the price or less of the nearest mainstream competitor.
> ...


Roon endpoint. I agree Poly doesn’t make Mojo/Mojo2 sound better than other capable streamers using WiFi, BT, or Roon, but it does allow you to stream mobile, use the SD card and act as a very good Roon endpoint.


----------



## the1andonly (Feb 8, 2022)

jarnopp said:


> Roon endpoint. I agree Poly doesn’t make Mojo/Mojo2 sound better than other capable streamers using WiFi, BT, or Roon, but it does allow you to stream mobile, use the SD card and act as a very good Roon endpoint.


Indeed, for pure usability as a standalone unit, form factor and such it is indeed OP. But I would still strongly suggest (again, sorry to be redundant or pushy) to listen to Mojo from your PC port at 16/44kHz and then knock it up a few notches in bits and kHz.... Also a good way to see the sound quality you will be getting even if it is a big difference to you and honestly just the best advice I can give on this if I had to sum it up in 1 sentence, which is hard for me as I am long winded 

Hope something I said is useful or helps.

EDIT-sorry thought I was replying to original person I replied to, my bad, this is my advice for that person! I agree with this poster wholeheartedly BTW, not against Poly in the slightest just not for many people who buy it! For others that don't many of them should fork up the cash, it's a good unit!


----------



## jarnopp

the1andonly said:


> Indeed, for pure usability as a standalone unit, form factor and such it is indeed OP. But I would still strongly suggest (again, sorry to be redundant or pushy) to listen to Mojo from your PC port at 16/44kHz and then knock it up a few notches in bits and kHz.... Also a good way to see the sound quality you will be getting even if it is a big difference to you and honestly just the best advice I can give on this if I had to sum it up in 1 sentence, which is hard for me as I am long winded
> 
> Hope something I said is useful or helps.
> 
> EDIT-sorry thought I was replying to original person I replied to, my bad, this is my advice for that person!


Poly s also very quiet electrically, where your PC may not be unless running on battery.


----------



## the1andonly

jarnopp said:


> Poly s also very quiet electrically, where your PC may not be unless running on battery.


another great point! The Mojo may receive interference... I have had problems with this lately having so many amp/dacs hooked up right be each other, actually I made my original unit in the picture beccause 1. the iFi straps I have for phone didn't fit well at all for Mojo and 2. when right by phone, even thru a thick plastic case I was getting audible interference! The bluetooth unit uses little energy and I have next to none with it strapped, many other devices you may not be so lucky, so there is that to factor in and have to consider where you buy it from and if they have free returns and free return shipping vs knowing the poly unit is made to work flawlessly and you should expect it to! Good point


----------



## autarch1

the1andonly said:


> Indeed, for pure usability as a standalone unit, form factor and such it is indeed OP. But I would still strongly suggest (again, sorry to be redundant or pushy) to listen to Mojo from your PC port at 16/44kHz and then knock it up a few notches in bits and kHz.... Also a good way to see the sound quality you will be getting even if it is a big difference to you and honestly just the best advice I can give on this if I had to sum it up in 1 sentence, which is hard for me as I am long winded
> 
> Hope something I said is useful or helps.
> 
> EDIT-sorry thought I was replying to original person I replied to, my bad, this is my advice for that person! I agree with this poster wholeheartedly BTW, not against Poly in the slightest just not for many people who buy it! For others that don't many of them should fork up the cash, it's a good unit!


Thanks for your input. I do use my Mojo from my pc at times, but I have been using Airplay so that I don't need to plug and unplug cables throughout the day. It sounds better to me from the MacBook or iPad through USB than through my Belkin optical out. I wish that the Mojo 2 had included a way to switch inputs instead of having to unplug the USB cable.


----------



## chesebert

autarch1 said:


> Thanks for your input. I do use my Mojo from my pc at times, but I have been using Airplay so that I don't need to plug and unplug cables throughout the day. It sounds better to me from the MacBook or iPad through USB than through my Belkin optical out. I wish that the Mojo 2 had included a way to switch inputs instead of having to unplug the USB cable.


Poly is better than MacBook Pro usb out. So there is your answer.


----------



## autarch1

chesebert said:


> Poly is better than MacBook Pro usb out. So there is your answer.


OK. I'm going to get off the fence and order one.


----------



## chesebert

autarch1 said:


> OK. I'm going to get off the fence and order one.


Before you jump, the difference is not large but can be easily heard. Buy poly for the DLNA/airplay/DAP function; don’t buy because you think it will bring Mojo to hi-end quality.


----------



## bikutoru (Feb 8, 2022)

the1andonly said:


> what is the bandwidth? I am curious why so many wireless network audio solutions have such high bandwidth tbh, most usb stick methods seem to be lossless but I wouldn't count on it with apple, I actually think I might have heard of this one before and there was some controversy that it wasn't completely over the the maximum bitrate needed to be called truly lossless capable IIRC


Original 1st Generation AirPort Express was one of the first, if not the first devices that offered lossless WiFi/Ethernet transmission with SPDI/F out. May be you are reading all the latest bluetooth push, but Airplay has nothing to do with that, it is lossless if your source is lossless as it was for the last 14 years, there is no controversy. It didn't support higher bitrates, but CD quality was supported, higher bitrates only existed in some professional studios, not available to consumers.


----------



## the1andonly (Feb 8, 2022)

bikutoru said:


> Original 1st Generation AirPort Express was one of the first, if not the first devices that offered lossless WiFi/Ethernet transmission with SPDI/F out.* May be you are reading all the latest bluetooth push, *but Airplay has nothing to do with that, it is lossless if your source is lossless as it was for the last 14 years, there is no controversy. It didn't support higher bitrates, but CD quality was supported, higher bitrates only existed only in some professional studios, not available to consumers.


I have no idea tbh but as soon as I saw 25 Mbps and that it could transfer video I knew I was wrong, perhaps it was some Apple encapsulation standard or something on the streaming end not a personal data transfer over wireless hardware. Vaguely remember something to do with Tidal possibly as a competitor to compare not actually involved and then I do remember the bitrates were like around 1.4Mbps I think which was over the _average _lossless bitrate but not over the maximum effective bitrate, I might just be talking about LDAC and it had nothing to do with Apple but I remember 1.4Mbps for some reason....

Now I want to go figure it out, look what you did!


EDIT-maybe it was LDAC, found this "5-min song recorded in 44.1kHz/16-bit, it will take a _bitrate_ of _1.4Mbps"_ on search of "apple bitrate 1.4Mbps"


----------



## lwells

GreenBow said:


> It took me ages to get used to the Mojo.
> 
> At first I found it hollow, cold, and thin, however more detailed than my other DAC. Since it was more detailed I persisted with it for a while suspecting some burn-in. (Or brain burn in which some suggest.)
> 
> After about ten days I noticed it seemed very smooth, because there were no rough hiccups from poor  quality conversion. After that uphill moment, it continued being all uphill. I adjusted or it adjusted and it was all that everyone says it is.



This is super old but relevant for me. 

I've had my mojo 1 for years. I love it. I have had my mojo 2 for 4 days. I find the '2' to have added imaging depth that I really enjoy. But over all, I find the '2' to be thin and almost anemic compared to my '1'. I'm wondering about break-in.


----------



## alekc

lwells said:


> This is super old but relevant for me.
> 
> I've had my mojo 1 for years. I love it. I have had my mojo 2 for 4 days. I find the '2' to have added imaging depth that I really enjoy. But over all, I find the '2' to be thin and almost anemic compared to my '1'. I'm wondering about break-in.


@lwells There is not break-in period except for your brain however M2 sounds differently from M1. Mojo 2 is more focused on critical listening, while original Mojo sound signature just gave a joy of music listening with so needed tiny bit of its own magic  At least this is my experience so far when listening to both side by side. While I haven't been experimenting with DSP and EQ yet, some say they were capable of generating original Mojo sound signature using those settings.


----------



## lwells

alekc said:


> @lwells There is not break-in period except for your brain however M2 sounds differently from M1. Mojo 2 is more focused on critical listening, while original Mojo sound signature just gave a joy of music listening with so needed tiny bit of its own magic  At least this is my experience so far when listening to both side by side. While I haven't been experimenting with DSP and EQ yet, some say they were capable of generating original Mojo sound signature using those settings.



Yea. I haven't touched the DSP on the '2'. And I primarily listen on a 2 ch room setup so I don't touch crossfeed.


----------



## the1andonly (Feb 10, 2022)

alekc said:


> @lwells There is not break-in period except for your brain however M2 sounds differently from M1. Mojo 2 is more focused on critical listening, while original Mojo sound signature just gave a joy of music listening with so needed tiny bit of its own magic  At least this is my experience so far when listening to both side by side. While I haven't been experimenting with DSP and EQ yet, some say they were capable of generating original Mojo sound signature using those settings.


I think the point of the Mojo 2 honestly is to own both... For those who can afford it, which is honestly a lot of people as for a normal user and considering the cost of the new one, and the current old ones prices, anyone in the market for a new one can probably afford an older one too. Can you find better desktop amp/dac for the Mojo 2 price along with an original mojo? Sure but it's not some huge discrepancy, so it's like if you are a Corvette, Camaro, Charger, Mustang fan.... You can still own the 67-72 and enjoy that analog driving feeling, engine roaring and sputtering, stick etc... and also own the newest model for the reliability, features, automatic flappy paddles, everyday living etc. For like 70-90% of the time you will be using the new model and it's smart, it's more reliable(_and for the car case only riding the older model may devalue something that is one of the few cars that is appreciating, each use case has it's benefits -> over time there will be less original Mojo's, eventually you won't be able to get it easily or the price will go back up, also new one has warranty, amp/dacs are somewhat wear items, they don't last forever better to use it as much as possible while protected_) but sometimes you just want the older "worse" version because "worse" isn't the right word when referring to a subjective choice as opposed to strictly objective.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 10, 2022)

lwells said:


> This is super old but relevant for me.
> 
> I've had my mojo 1 for years. I love it. I have had my mojo 2 for 4 days. I find the '2' to have added imaging depth that I really enjoy. But over all, I find the '2' to be thin and almost anemic compared to my '1'. I'm wondering about break-in.



I would not worry about it.

With every Chord DAC upgrade I thought the new one sounded bright. However it's the adjustment to the better soundstaging, timbre, and detail, that takes time.

Initially it is perceived as brightness. Although the Mojo 2 is said to be neutrally tuned, whereas the Mojo had a slight warmth. Meaning you have a double adjustment I suppose.


----------



## chesebert

Looks like we are on stage 2 of the 7 stages of grief.


----------



## maxh22

Is there a Mojo 2 thread?


----------



## captblaze

maxh22 said:


> Is there a Mojo 2 thread?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...ing-on-page-95-of-thread.885405/post-14391455


----------



## lwells

chesebert said:


> Looks like we are on stage 2 of the 7 stages of grief.


So we should expect 5 more mojos?


----------



## mainguy

I upgraded from the Mojo 1 to this beauty, thought I'd mention it for the users out there. I was very suprised, but compared to my old mojo-poly combo this is a huge jump. The Hugo has a big wow factor, the sound is far more spread out and spacious, smoother...It's just a lot better as you'd expect.

But here's the thing, the Hugo 1 has aptx bluetooth, and in bluetooth it still sounds better than the mojopoly. Whatsmore it has 10 hours of battery life (compared to my mojo's 8 or so).

In terms of size, its light, the same weight as mojopoly combo (or so close I can't tell). It's footprint is about 20% bigger than my wallet and thicker, but it easily fits on the inside pocket of a jacket and a jean pocket, although the latter is a bit of squeeze.

Why do I mention this? If your use case is desktop dac wired into a PC, and a walkman style scenario where you use bluetooth or wire your mojo into a phone/player, the Hugo is a gigantic step up. I've been testing it for several days and it's taken the place of my mojo 1, easily, no shadow of a doubt, and the extra size is...Well, like I said, vs mojo poly its the same weight so I dont really mind.

£500 on ebay. Imo, if you like the mojo, hunt one down.


----------



## Kentajalli

mainguy said:


> I upgraded from the Mojo 1 to this beauty, thought I'd mention it for the users out there. I was very suprised, but compared to my old mojo-poly combo this is a huge jump. The Hugo has a big wow factor, the sound is far more spread out and spacious, smoother...It's just a lot better as you'd expect.
> 
> But here's the thing, the Hugo 1 has aptx bluetooth, and in bluetooth it still sounds better than the mojopoly. Whatsmore it has 10 hours of battery life (compared to my mojo's 8 or so).
> 
> ...


And I got the Hugo2 from eBay for less than £900 in immaculate condition with case and warranty! but it took some perseverance.
The immediate character was indeed the vast stereo as you describe.
Have not even tried the BT.
I am thinking of getting a Topping BT device, with LDAC and Toslink.
it is tiny and cheap, to see what it can do.


----------



## the1andonly

mainguy said:


> I upgraded from the Mojo 1 to this beauty, thought I'd mention it for the users out there. I was very suprised, but compared to my old mojo-poly combo this is a huge jump. The Hugo has a big wow factor, the sound is far more spread out and spacious, smoother...It's just a lot better as you'd expect.
> 
> But here's the thing, the Hugo 1 has aptx bluetooth, and in bluetooth it still sounds better than the mojopoly. Whatsmore it has 10 hours of battery life (compared to my mojo's 8 or so).
> 
> ...


I am almost interested in the Hugo 1 as something useful to move around, but another user here gave strong recommend of the Hugo 2 or TT2 with M Scaler for endame until going full DAVE....

But for me the biggest benefit of the Mojo is size, I could see going with Hugo 1 and if it was mobile would def. get it vs trying to do carry and not worry about dropping a Hugo 2, but the size is just to chonk. Even my iFi Black Label as long as it is, is width and height wise close to the Mojo.... Not to mention it clearly made as a portable desk dac/amp not a portable dac/amp or at least the Hugo 2 either clarifies that was the intent or became the intent.... With those edges on the Hugo 2 you won't need to carry a pocket knife with you, lol. If you tried to take it on an airplane pretty sure it would be confiscated....(ok I am exaggerating, but only a little bit, lol) Feel like the Hugo 2 was the dabbling and the Mojo perhaps was such a big hit for the Hugo 2 they didn't waste fussing with the smooth corners for carry... Not sure if it's machined or what but I am guessing those smooth corners might take more time, and that means money, and likely a lot more defects or B units as comes with increased complexity, or more attention at least if the processing is hashed.... I could be dead wrong and there is another, perhaps silicone or internal related reason, but IMO at the price it is, and knowing Chord, basically IMO everything in it and about it has clear and purposeful intent, and the square edges is whatever that reason we may not know I believe fulfill that intent, just guessing and giving my 2 cents... If that Hugo 1 moving price goes down a bit more though I doubt I will be able to help myself.


----------



## miketlse

the1andonly said:


> I am almost interested in the Hugo 1 as something useful to move around, but another user here gave strong recommend of the Hugo 2 or TT2 with M Scaler for endame until going full DAVE....
> 
> But for me the biggest benefit of the Mojo is size, I could see going with Hugo 1 and if it was mobile would def. get it vs trying to do carry and not worry about dropping a Hugo 2, but the size is just to chonk. Even my iFi Black Label as long as it is, is width and height wise close to the Mojo.... Not to mention it clearly made as a portable desk dac/amp not a portable dac/amp or at least the Hugo 2 either clarifies that was the intent or became the intent.... With those edges on the Hugo 2 you won't need to carry a pocket knife with you, lol. If you tried to take it on an airplane pretty sure it would be confiscated....(ok I am exaggerating, but only a little bit, lol) Feel like the Hugo 2 was the dabbling and the Mojo perhaps was such a big hit for the Hugo 2 they didn't waste fussing with the smooth corners for carry... Not sure if it's machined or what but I am guessing those smooth corners might take more time, and that means money, and likely a lot more defects or B units as comes with increased complexity, or more attention at least if the processing is hashed.... I could be dead wrong and there is another, perhaps silicone or internal related reason, but IMO at the price it is, and knowing Chord, basically IMO everything in it and about it has clear and purposeful intent, and the square edges is whatever that reason we may not know I believe fulfill that intent, just guessing and giving my 2 cents... If that Hugo 1 moving price goes down a bit more though I doubt I will be able to help myself.


There are some videos of Chord cases being machined:
Here is one of the Hugo 2
Here is one showing a few seconds of the MScaler


----------



## maxh22

mainguy said:


> I upgraded from the Mojo 1 to this beauty, thought I'd mention it for the users out there. I was very suprised, but compared to my old mojo-poly combo this is a huge jump. The Hugo has a big wow factor, the sound is far more spread out and spacious, smoother...It's just a lot better as you'd expect.
> 
> But here's the thing, the Hugo 1 has aptx bluetooth, and in bluetooth it still sounds better than the mojopoly. Whatsmore it has 10 hours of battery life (compared to my mojo's 8 or so).
> 
> ...


I'd much rather get the Mojo 2 since it's already tuned to sound more neutral and should be better but since Hugo already has built-in Bluetooth it's pretty convenient. I use to use the Hugo on the train several years ago when I had one and it was great over Apt-X.  Another interesting option would be to use this Bluetooth receiver and simply plug it into Mojo, unscrew the other 3.5mm jack and you got yourself a pocketable Mojo with Bluetooth for only $65. 

https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Blue...d=1644682263&sprefix=xduoo+blue,aps,77&sr=8-1


----------



## Kentajalli (Feb 12, 2022)

maxh22 said:


> I'd much rather get the Mojo 2 since it's already tuned to sound more neutral and should be better but since Hugo already has built-in Bluetooth it's pretty convenient. I use to use the Hugo on the train several years ago when I had one and it was great over Apt-X.  Another interesting option would be to use this Bluetooth receiver and simply plug it into Mojo, unscrew the other 3.5mm jack and you got yourself a pocketable Mojo with Bluetooth for only $65.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Bluetooth-Lossless-Turntable-XD-05Plus/dp/B0814VX79S/ref=sr_1_1?crid=131E89FQA42WJ&keywords=xduoo+bluetooth&qid=1644682263&sprefix=xduoo+blue,aps,77&sr=8-1


see this
Dedicated Bluetooth Add-on for XDuoo XD05 or Chord Mojo ! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-05bl-pro-with-chord-mojo.24752/


----------



## chesebert (Feb 12, 2022)

mainguy said:


> I upgraded from the Mojo 1 to this beauty, thought I'd mention it for the users out there. I was very suprised, but compared to my old mojo-poly combo this is a huge jump. The Hugo has a big wow factor, the sound is far more spread out and spacious, smoother...It's just a lot better as you'd expect.
> 
> But here's the thing, the Hugo 1 has aptx bluetooth, and in bluetooth it still sounds better than the mojopoly. Whatsmore it has 10 hours of battery life (compared to my mojo's 8 or so).
> 
> ...


It’s funny how we hear things differently and have different sonic profile preferences. I “upgraded” from this to mojo 1. Hugo 1 and 2 just weren’t doing it for me.

I also “upgraded” from Ayre AX5 twenty to V5xe. My dealer thought I was deaf 🤣


----------



## mainguy (Feb 13, 2022)

the1andonly said:


> I am almost interested in the Hugo 1 as something useful to move around, but another user here gave strong recommend of the Hugo 2 or TT2 with M Scaler for endame until going full DAVE....
> f that Hugo 1 moving price goes down a bit more though I doubt I will be able to help myself.


If it helps, the Hugo 1 has a smaller footprint than a sony casette walkman, which people carried around for over a decade happily.
I think people overeestimate the advantage of portability, like the iphone mini crowd, but maybe that's just me. I switched from a mini to a pro max, and for one day I was like eww, and then, never noticed it. I did notice the much bigger screen and battery though.

The exact same has happened switching Mojo poly for Hugo. I find the Hugo just fine in my jacket pocket, but the difference between it and the mojo in SQ...Very noticeable, plus the extra 3 hours of battery is very nice.

I want to try the Mojo 2 next, this review got me pretty psyched. I highly doubt it sounds as good as Hugo, as reviewers say mojo 1 - mojo 2 is incremental, and the change of mojo 1 - Hugo 1 is pretty stark. Still could be a good one.


----------



## paulgc

Have a @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas @Rob Watts Mojo2 on order and fingers crossed for this week (in Canada). Fairly recently, I noticed my Mojo1 was getting about 4 hours on a charge and would not get more than a Green LED of charge. Purchased a new battery on eBay which shipped out of the Los Angeles area. Arrived today and took about 5 or 10 minutes to change out. Was really surprised to see just how much the original had swollen!  The PCB was firmly stamped into the soft pad. The original battery had a 10/15 Mfg date. Working just fine. Going to test again after a full charge. The Mojo1 has a healthy new lease on life as my MacBook Pro Max DAC as the Mojo2 will be paired with the Poly. (Do wish Apple had maintained the optical on the earphone jack). Very pleased!


----------



## DBaldock9

paulgc said:


> Have a @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas @Rob Watts Mojo2 on order and fingers crossed for this week (in Canada). Fairly recently, I noticed my Mojo1 was getting about 4 hours on a charge and would not get more than a Green LED of charge. Purchased a new battery on eBay which shipped out of the Los Angeles area. Arrived today and took about 5 or 10 minutes to change out. Was really surprised to see just how much the original had swollen!  The PCB was firmly stamped into the soft pad. The original battery had a 10/15 Mfg date. Working just fine. Going to test again after a full charge. The Mojo1 has a healthy new lease on life as my MacBook Pro Max DAC as the Mojo2 will be paired with the Poly. (Do wish Apple had maintained the optical on the earphone jack). Very pleased!



If you need a simple, and inexpensive USB->SPDIF(Toslink) adapter, the Reiyin DA-02 works well.
I don't have a Mac, but it works with my PC, when I ran Windows 7, and now that I'm running Kubuntu Linux.
.
https://www.amazon.com/Reiyin-Digital-Converter-Adapter-Optical/dp/B077D1VCL8


----------



## paulgc

DBaldock9 said:


> If you need a simple, and inexpensive USB->SPDIF(Toslink) adapter, the Reiyin DA-02 works well.
> I don't have a Mac, but it works with my PC, when I ran Windows 7, and now that I'm running Kubuntu Linux.
> .
> https://www.amazon.com/Reiyin-Digital-Converter-Adapter-Optical/dp/B077D1VCL8



Thanks, I will just run it USB. Have a @MoonAudio Silver Dragon USB-C to Micro that will do the trick!


----------



## DBaldock9

paulgc said:


> Thanks, I will just run it USB. Have a @MoonAudio Silver Dragon USB-C to Micro that will do the trick!



OK, but Reiyin does have a USB-C->SPDIF(Toslink) model, the DA-03.
.
https://www.amazon.com/Reiyin-Converter-Toslink-Optical-External/dp/B07VSFBT82


----------



## paulgc

DBaldock9 said:


> OK, but Reiyin does have a USB-C->SPDIF(Toslink) model, the DA-03.
> .
> https://www.amazon.com/Reiyin-Converter-Toslink-Optical-External/dp/B07VSFBT82


Thanks. Just don’t need another link in the chain. But appreciate the help.


----------



## kumar402

paulgc said:


> Have a @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas @Rob Watts Mojo2 on order and fingers crossed for this week (in Canada). Fairly recently, I noticed my Mojo1 was getting about 4 hours on a charge and would not get more than a Green LED of charge. Purchased a new battery on eBay which shipped out of the Los Angeles area. Arrived today and took about 5 or 10 minutes to change out. Was really surprised to see just how much the original had swollen!  The PCB was firmly stamped into the soft pad. The original battery had a 10/15 Mfg date. Working just fine. Going to test again after a full charge. The Mojo1 has a healthy new lease on life as my MacBook Pro Max DAC as the Mojo2 will be paired with the Poly. (Do wish Apple had maintained the optical on the earphone jack). Very pleased!


Optical needs good clock from the source . Not sure how good was clock in the MacBook and hence the optical signal from it may had lot of jitter. USB will be better


----------



## paulgc

paulgc said:


> Have a @ChordElectronics @Mojo ideas @Rob Watts Mojo2 on order and fingers crossed for this week (in Canada). Fairly recently, I noticed my Mojo1 was getting about 4 hours on a charge and would not get more than a Green LED of charge. Purchased a new battery on eBay which shipped out of the Los Angeles area. Arrived today and took about 5 or 10 minutes to change out. Was really surprised to see just how much the original had swollen!  The PCB was firmly stamped into the soft pad. The original battery had a 10/15 Mfg date. Working just fine. Going to test again after a full charge. The Mojo1 has a healthy new lease on life as my MacBook Pro Max DAC as the Mojo2 will be paired with the Poly. (Do wish Apple had maintained the optical on the earphone jack). Very pleased!



New battery life just over 7 hours on first charge

On constantly for the whole session
With Poly (Yellow on power when Mojo turned off)
2 Red orbs as volume
Campfire Cascade
Well worth the effort!


----------



## Slaphead (Feb 17, 2022)

mainguy said:


> If it helps, the Hugo 1 has a smaller footprint than a sony casette walkman, which people carried around for over a decade happily.


Well I wouldn't say happily - they were pretty bulky in the early days, but nobody complained because it was the only thing we had back then. At least it was self contained meaning we didn't need to have to deal with other devices to feed it, apart from the tape itself which fitted right into the walkman.

I honestly couldn't imagine carrying something the size of that again when for all intents and purposes smartphone audio is already way better than serviceable.


----------



## chesebert

I agree. For actual portable use true wireless is where the market is at now. I for one would not even consider putting a brick in my pocket with wires sticking out.


----------



## Gaspar74

What cable exactly does this use for Coaxial? I was wanting to experiment with using Optical and Coax from my USB converter. I see one place with one however Im all set with 100 bucks forone cable. There must be a cheaper alternative to at least try out for now?


----------



## Vinniee

Good morning all, since I am not getting any reply on the Chord Mojo issue thread, I hope you don't mind that I post my question here:

Hi all,

Recently I was thinking about upgrading my cables between my Chord Mojo and iPhone. What I was using:

- Standard Micro USB to USB cable
- Apple lightning to USB A adapter (https://www.apple.com/nl/shop/product/MD821ZM/A/lightning-naar-usb-camera-adapter)

What I bought was:

- Audioquest Carbon dragontail (https://www.iear.nl/product/audioqu...MI58SR_u2I9gIVmOF3Ch04GgUUEAQYASABEgJAn_D_BwE)
- Audioquest Carbon USB -> Lightning (https://artsexcellence.com/audioquest-carbon-usb-a-to-lightning.html)

This seemed like a nice upgrade to me. But when testing the setup (Mojo -- dragontail -- carbon USB -> lighting -- iPhone), it didn't work.

Seems like the iPhone needs the standard Apple adapter.

I now ordered a Audioquest Carbon USB to Micro USB cable. I want to use this in combination with the standard Apple adapter. This will work, but here are my questions:

- Will I lose audio quality when using the Carbon cable with the standard Apple adapter?
- Are there any better setups that I can think of when using Audioquest cables in combination with the iPhone and Mojo?


----------



## surfgeorge

Vinniee said:


> Good morning all, since I am not getting any reply on the Chord Mojo issue thread, I hope you don't mind that I post my question here:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...



I have been using this cable withgood results for years:
http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html

They don't last forever and I had issues with white noise on the first cable that was delivered. The defective cable was replaced and I bought a new set of cables (short+long) after the first set started to get show wear (loose micro-USB connector).
Soudn quality is very good, the iPhone seems to be delivering a good signal. I compared with coax out from a DAP and optical out from an older MBP. Coax and optical might be ever so slightly smoother but I am not even sure. USB from a laptop was definitely worse.


----------



## Vinniee

surfgeorge said:


> I have been using this cable withgood results for years:
> http://www.meenova.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html
> 
> They don't last forever and I had issues with white noise on the first cable that was delivered. The defective cable was replaced and I bought a new set of cables (short+long) after the first set started to get show wear (loose micro-USB connector).
> Soudn quality is very good, the iPhone seems to be delivering a good signal. I compared with coax out from a DAP and optical out from an older MBP. Coax and optical might be ever so slightly smoother but I am not even sure. USB from a laptop was definitely worse.


Hi, thank you for your reply. Do you know if the standard lightning to USB adapter will lower the quality of the signal when using it in combination with the Audioquest Carbon USB - Micro usb cable?


----------



## zxcvy19

utdeep said:


> Does it actually work?  It looks better than the alternatives and has 2.5 and 4.4mm.


Quite good and it really works well 

Not the real full-balanced but sounds great and working/fit perfectly.


----------



## joe

*MOD NOTE: *I've removed some posts. Let's get back on topic.


----------



## Vinniee

Vinniee said:


> Good morning all, since I am not getting any reply on the Chord Mojo issue thread, I hope you don't mind that I post my question here:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...



Just got the Audioquest USB - Micro USB cable. Just want to say: wow, what a difference compared to the standard USB cable! No interference, no sudden music stops and hard noises from my IEM's anymore. Very happy with it!

Thinking abount upgrading my Shure SE535 to the 64 Audio U18S or Fourté now.


----------



## Manjay27

Someone I know has a Chord Mojo and is asking if they are able to hook up a CFA Solaris to it that has a 4.4mm balanced cable, will this work at all with a 3.5mm (male) to 4.4mm (female) adapter, or does the fact its balanced rule it out for him?


----------



## damdl

Manjay27 said:


> Someone I know has a Chord Mojo and is asking if they are able to hook up a CFA Solaris to it that has a 4.4mm balanced cable, will this work at all with a 3.5mm (male) to 4.4mm (female) adapter, or does the fact its balanced rule it out for him?


There are special adapters for Mojo, but there are two issues with this:

1. They are complicated to get
2. They don't transform your Mojo into a balanced output. It just lets you use it with a different connector

So, keep that in mind.


----------



## Sunstealer

A 3.5mm SE - 4.4mm BAL adaptor will allow use of the balanced cable but not in balanced mode, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Manjay27

Thank you, I will let him know.


----------



## kaufex (Mar 6, 2022)

Hey guys! 
I've heard that Mojo needs 7.4v to sound its best when modded without using its internal battery.
I've disconnected the battery cable but won't go any further to mod my Mojo.
In that case, can I use my slightly modded Mojo in conjunction with an external amp to avoid sound degradation ?


----------



## Kentajalli

kaufex said:


> Hey guys!
> I've heard that Mojo needs 7.4v to sound its best when modded without using its internal battery.
> I've disconnected the battery cable but won't go any further to mod my Mojo.
> In that case, can I use my slightly modded Mojo in conjunction with an external amp to get the optimal sound?


- Not 7.4V but more like 8V.
- you have already decided to disconnect the battery, for some reason not clear enough.
- you can connect Mojo to anything you want - optimal sound is disputable .


----------



## kaufex

Kentajalli said:


> - Not 7.4V but more like 8V.
> - you have already decided to disconnect the battery, for some reason not clear enough.
> - you can connect Mojo to anything you want - optimal sound is disputable .


Yes optimal sound is disputable.  Had to change my wording but it was already too late.  Lol. Anyway, from what I've read, 7.4 (or 8v) would be ideal but because my Mojo is powered only through USB, can I use it as DAC only and use an external amp to get the "best sound" that way?  The Mojo's amp section is optimal for 8v, right?  Wouldn't USB powered 5v would be sufficient enough for DAC only without degrading the sound?


----------



## Kentajalli

kaufex said:


> Yes optimal sound is disputable.  Had to change my wording but it was already too late.  Lol. Anyway, from what I've read, 7.4 (or 8v) would be ideal but because my Mojo is powered only through USB, can I use it as DAC only and use an external amp to get the "best sound" that way?  The Mojo's amp section is optimal for 8v, right?  Wouldn't USB powered 5v would be sufficient enough for DAC only without degrading the sound?


Others have been using one without battery and swear by it, I have my doubts !
At any rate, the internal circuitry pumps up USB 5V rail to a pulsating 8.2V charging voltage.
If you need more power, why not!
you can connect it directly to a power amp.


----------



## Pocomoto

kaufex said:


> Yes optimal sound is disputable.  Had to change my wording but it was already too late.  Lol. Anyway, from what I've read, 7.4 (or 8v) would be ideal but because my Mojo is powered only through USB, can I use it as DAC only and use an external amp to get the "best sound" that way?  The Mojo's amp section is optimal for 8v, right?  Wouldn't USB powered 5v would be sufficient enough for DAC only without degrading the sound?


The mojo battery charger runs off usb 5v and steps it up using DC-DC converter.   The  Mojo runs off the nominal 7.4v battery.


----------



## utdeep

I’ve compared the mojo with a disconnected battery and an external power supply at 5V vs a brand new internal battery - no difference with mid-tier stuff like IE900, Meze Elite, LCD-4Z.

Reason to disconnect the battery?  It deteriorates so fast in use or when you use the Mojo with the power supply as a desktop dac.


----------



## magicalmouse

I bought a replacement battery from China which worked fine for three months and then died, i have contacted Easylander but (as yet) have had no reply and their messaging system doesn't seem to have anyone answering it and there seems to email link.

So I have removed the battery and found it works ok through laptop usb in place of an internal battery -  i am using oppo pm3/meze 99 (modded)/hd25 (modded) and etymotics.

d


----------



## Kentajalli

utdeep said:


> . . . .  an external power supply at 5V . . . .


Do you mean, you used the standard USB charger port 
OR
did you connect a 5V external supply directly to battery terminals/circuit board ?


----------



## utdeep

Standard usb.  I use the iPower 5V power supply, but anything works.  I’ve had noise with other power supplies though


----------



## surfgeorge

surfgeorge said:


> LiPo batteries can have vastly different lifetime depending on treatment.
> 
> For lifetime you should:
> * store them at app. 30% charge state (never store them fully charged)
> ...



There have been so many reports about early aging and death of the Mojo's battery that I want to share a different experience with my Mojo, bought around May or June 2018.

After giving it a full charge over night I tested it and got a whopping *total of 6 hours 50 minutes *runtime over 2 days at red volume setting with IEMs! The first 2h were with Coax, the remaining time I used it with USB from the computer. This is still on the original battery, but I did try to follow the rules of battery care stated above, usually not fully charging or discharging the battery, and especially avoiding storing the Mojo with fully charged battery.


----------



## Kentajalli

surfgeorge said:


> There have been so many reports about early aging and death of the Mojo's battery that I want to share a different experience with my Mojo, bought around May or June 2018.
> 
> After giving it a full charge over night I tested it and got a whopping *total of 6 hours 50 minutes *runtime over 2 days at red volume setting with IEMs! The first 2h were with Coax, the remaining time I used it with USB from the computer. This is still on the original battery, but I did try to follow the rules of battery care stated above, usually not fully charging or discharging the battery, and especially avoiding storing the Mojo with fully charged battery.


And I got one from Alixpress for $20 or so, after few months I am getting 6/7+ hours!
That is in blue or purple volume, USB input driving my large Planar headphones (Hifiman Edition XS).
mojo battery issue is overblown in my opinion.
Use it as is, or get one from Ali-x , they are cheap enough - even original from Chord cost me no more than £45.
Hardly an issue.


----------



## utdeep

Cool - the battery issues were very significant for me.   If you are not located in England, then you have to find a distributor to get an approved battery.  I tried an aliexpress battery and it had serious issues - nothing I want to lose a $500 device for.


----------



## Pocomoto

What were the issues please? I have an aliexpress one and so far so good but would like to be prepared.


----------



## utdeep

Low battery life - then it bulged


----------



## magicalmouse

Pocomoto said:


> What were the issues please? I have an aliexpress one and so far so good but would like to be prepared.


My Aliexpress (easylander) stopped charging after 3 months and i have removed it and am using mojo powered by usb from laptop and/or portable battery pack

d


----------



## benjamind2012 (Mar 13, 2022)

Can you run the Mojo 2 off a USB power supply without it destroying the battery life and will this affect the sound quality at all?

I've also found some nice 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male adaptors. These would supposedly allow me to run a balanced cable into the SE 3.5mm inputs. Of course it won't be balanced but it will just work as if it were a 3.5mm SE cable. Am I right?


----------



## fordski

benjamind2012 said:


> I've also found some nice 4.4mm female to 3.5mm male adaptors. These would supposedly allow me to run a balanced cable into the SE 3.5mm inputs. Of course it won't be balanced but it will just work as if it were a 3.5mm SE cable. Am I right?


Yes the adaptor will work fine. Most of my headphones and IEMs are terminated with balanced connections and I use these adapters to use the Mojo's 3.5 SE output. Enjoy!


----------



## mainguy

Trying out the siblings.

It's interesting as I have seen reviews mention Hugo 1 is close to Mojo 1. Definitely not seeming that way on my Focal Clear, Hugo is a much nicer listen, it feels far more spacious, subtle, and less coloured. Still love the Mojo for the on the go, but it's interesting to see what the next rung up is like, or rather few rungs, at least if you're a Mojo fan like me. It was my first good DAC!


----------



## phtan (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi all, I would like to share how I upgrade the Chord Mojo to have Bluetooth Receiver and USB C Connector.

As suggested by the previous post, I use XDuoo 05BL Pro and create a 3D printed casing for the PCB and Batteries. The result is something similar to Chord Poly, but smaller. After the upgrade:
- Bluetooth receiver up to LDAC, auto quality is very similar with direct DAC
- Media control button
- USB C Charging port for both XDuoo and Mojo
- USB C DAC port for Mojo

The CAD file for the casing and the step by step is also being shared under this blogpost link. Please do give your comment or suggestion for this project.


----------



## rocketron

Why can’t Chord make something like that?
Great work.


----------



## jarnopp

rocketron said:


> Why can’t Chord make something like that?
> Great work.


I think they did make something “like that” and it’s called Poly. This s great if people want to DIY and need only BT and don’t want higher quality WiFi options or SD card. But Chord has chosen an all in one strategy with Poly as opposed to separate units for BT, WiFi, and SD.


----------



## Kentajalli

phtan said:


> Hi all, I would like to share how I upgrade the Chord Mojo to have Bluetooth Receiver and USB C Connector.
> 
> As suggested by the previous post, I use XDuoo 05BL Pro and create a 3D printed casing for the PCB and Batteries. The result is something similar to Chord Poly, but smaller. After the upgrade:
> - Bluetooth receiver up to LDAC, auto quality is very similar with direct DAC
> ...


Excellent .
I did something similar, though not this elaborate .
Just get a poly sleeve and paint it matt black for looks.
Well done.
Why are there two batteries?


----------



## phtan

Kentajalli said:


> Excellent .
> I did something similar, though not this elaborate .
> Just get a poly sleeve and paint it matt black for looks.
> Well done.
> Why are there two batteries?


There are one battery for the Xduoo 05BL Pro and another battery for Chord Mojo. I use the original USB C charging port on Xduoo 05BL Pro to charge both devices, the 5V is tapped from its PCB and connected to the micro USB cable that connects to the Mojo charging port. 

This way connecting a charger to the Xduoo 05BL Pro port charges both devices.


----------



## Kentajalli

phtan said:


> There are one battery for the Xduoo 05BL Pro and another battery for Chord Mojo. I use the original USB C charging port on Xduoo 05BL Pro to charge both devices, the 5V is tapped from its PCB and connected to the micro USB cable that connects to the Mojo charging port.
> 
> This way connecting a charger to the Xduoo 05BL Pro port charges both devices.


OK I got that about the plugs and sockets and charging bit.
What I don't get is that Mojo has a battery builtin, why did you add another?
To give it a cleaner power?
To give it a longer play time?


----------



## phtan (Mar 19, 2022)

Kentajalli said:


> OK I got that about the plugs and sockets and charging bit.
> What I don't get is that Mojo has a battery builtin, why did you add another?
> To give it a cleaner power?
> To give it a longer play time?


No, I did not add battery to the mojo, I use its original internal battery for it, the battery you see attached to the PCB is the original battery from XDuoo 05BL Pro.

On the power side the only mod is to connect the 5V from the XDuoo to the mojo charging port. Take note that this 5V supply is only active when you charge the XDuoo via its USB C port, this way it charge both device at once.


----------



## utdeep

phtan said:


> Hi all, I would like to share how I upgrade the Chord Mojo to have Bluetooth Receiver and USB C Connector.
> 
> As suggested by the previous post, I use XDuoo 05BL Pro and create a 3D printed casing for the PCB and Batteries. The result is something similar to Chord Poly, but smaller. After the upgrade:
> - Bluetooth receiver up to LDAC, auto quality is very similar with direct DAC
> ...


Incredible.  I'd buy this over the Poly any day of the week.


----------



## Kentajalli (Mar 21, 2022)

phtan said:


> No, I did not add battery to the mojo, I use its original internal battery for it, the battery you see attached to the PCB is the original battery from XDuoo 05BL Pro.
> 
> On the power side the only mod is to connect the 5V from the XDuoo to the mojo charging port. Take note that this 5V supply is only active when you charge the XDuoo via its USB C port, this way it charge both device at once.


I thought this was a battery too!



I was thinking of putting the same BT module into this:



This is not  Poly! this is from Mojo cable pack, which is basically the shell from a Poly as a passive adaptor to connect USB and other stuff to Mojo.
There is plenty of empty room inside for the module, and microUSB sockets and plugs (straight wired) and a simple plastic line (similar to a thick fishing line) that acts as a sort of optic fibre to relay mojo's battery-life LED to the outside.
It would have almost been a Poly knock-off! no WiFi, but better BT connection.


----------



## benjamind2012

Or just use a battery powered Bluetooth receiver with a toslink output and use a toslink cable into the Mojo2.

Finding such a device is the hard part.


----------



## benjamind2012

https://www.swamp.net.au/swamp-bluetooth-v5-aptx-audio-all-in-one-transmitter-receiver

This is one example. It has multiple outputs and might be bulky but it sure has flexibility.


----------



## phtan

Kentajalli said:


> I thought this was a battery too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the "UGREEN" is actually USB micro to USB C converter to convert the DAC port to USB-C. 

Ya, my initial planning is to get the Mojo cable pack, but it's a bit hard to get here in Malaysia, so I go with 3D print.


----------



## phtan

utdeep said:


> Incredible.  I'd buy this over the Poly any day of the week.


It's actually quite easy to put together if you have 3D printer, you can download the CAD file from the blogpost.


----------



## jarnopp

benjamind2012 said:


> Or just use a battery powered Bluetooth receiver with a toslink output and use a toslink cable into the Mojo2.
> 
> Finding such a device is the hard part.


If you can find one of these.- I used one waiting for Poly.  It has a Toslink out, but it’s still only Bluetooth:
https://www.teledynamics.com/tdresources/61da17a7-7e8f-4b48-a669-fa5b6f3281e6.pdf


----------



## Kentajalli

jarnopp said:


> If you can find one of these.- I used one waiting for Poly.  It has a Toslink out, but it’s still only Bluetooth:
> https://www.teledynamics.com/tdresources/61da17a7-7e8f-4b48-a669-fa5b6f3281e6.pdf


BT is compressed music!
Best BT codec I have heard is LDAC - and even that is not CD equivalent in sound quality terms, eventhough it goes 24/96.
Anything less, is for casual listening, hence why network streamers are so much in demand, they can be bit perfect.


----------



## damdl

phtan said:


> No, I did not add battery to the mojo, I use its original internal battery for it, the battery you see attached to the PCB is the original battery from XDuoo 05BL Pro.
> 
> On the power side the only mod is to connect the 5V from the XDuoo to the mojo charging port. Take note that this 5V supply is only active when you charge the XDuoo via its USB C port, this way it charge both device at once.


Bravo. Talk about some un disruptive modding!


----------



## magicalmouse

Hi i'm looking for a small portable power charger/source for the mojo so i can run it without the internal battery which has died.

Which is the best choice (must be easily available in UK)

thanks

d


----------



## greenkiwi

Could you get a replacement battery?  The size of the mojo is so nice, i wouldn't want to lug around something else.


----------



## magicalmouse

greenkiwi said:


> Could you get a replacement battery? The size of the mojo is so nice, i wouldn't want to lug around something else


I could but it was a hassle keeping having to recharge that i began to use it with 2 usb cables which works fine, i just wondered if using a powerpack would be more convenient and also allow use of coax with dap


----------



## fluidz (Apr 3, 2022)

Heya everyone,

I have Dynaudio mc15 active speakers connected to my Mojo (3.5mm > to stereo phono).   There's no volume control on the speakers.  The speakers are very loud in my room so I have the speakers set to -10db via a switch at the back, this is the lowest volume they will go.  Other than that I usually rely on the Mojo / my windows pc to change the volume.

I've read somewhere in this thread that the mojo when connected to active speakers (depending on their max input spec) should be set to to line level mode 3v _or_ 4 clicks down 1.9v, .  The issue i'm facing is, the speaker amp on my Dynaudio mc15 will hiss quite loudly at both these levels (i sit nearfield in a well treated room) whenever there is even a tiny amount of sound coming out the speaker, say 1% volume (software controlled via windows), the amp will activate and the speakers hiss.  This is annoying when listening to low volume content at night - even a windows sound notification at 1% windows volume will cause the speakers to hiss loudly for a few seconds.

Interestingly instead of the Mojos 3v/1.9v feeding my speakers, If I use the volume knob on my mojo to set the volume much lower, not line level, (like you would with a pair of headphones) the hiss is no longer audible, it only becomes audible when the chord mojo volume is set high.

My question is this, which is a cleaner output?

1) Mojo set to 3v or 1.9v> connected to a passive preamp with volume control (such as Fostex PC-1eb/Schit Sys > active speakers.  Windows 10 volume set to 100%, volume controlled via the preamp.

2) Mojo > connected directly to active speakers, Mojo controls the volume.  Windows 10 volume set to 100%.

3) Both identical?

Thanks!


----------



## Kentajalli (Apr 3, 2022)

fluidz said:


> Heya everyone,
> 
> I have Dynaudio mc15 active speakers connected to my Mojo (3.5mm > to stereo phono).   There's no volume control on the speakers.  The speakers are very loud in my room so I have the speakers set to -10db via a switch at the back, this is the lowest volume they will go.  Other than that I usually rely on the Mojo / my windows pc to change the volume.


Rely on Mojo volume controls,  set windows to max. you get bit perfect that way , also make sure you are using Mojo in Wasapi or Asio mode .


fluidz said:


> I've read somewhere in this thread that the mojo when connected to active speakers (depending on their max input spec) should be set to to line level mode 3v _or_ 4 clicks down 1.9v, .


Ignore all that, use Mojo volume control


fluidz said:


> The issue i'm facing is, the speaker amp on my Dynaudio mc15 will hiss quite loudly at both these levels (i sit nearfield in a well treated room) whenever there is even a tiny amount of sound coming out the speaker, say 1% volume (software controlled via windows), the amp will activate and the speakers hiss.  This is annoying when listening to low volume content at night - even a windows sound notification at 1% windows volume will cause the speakers to hiss loudly for a few seconds.


Use a quality standard usb cable direct to PC, if it had ferrite core on it , so much the better, don't forget about Wasapi or Asio .


fluidz said:


> Interestingly instead of the Mojos 3v/1.9v feeding my speakers, If I use the volume knob on my mojo to set the volume much lower, not line level, (like you would with a pair of headphones) the hiss is no longer audible, it only becomes audible when the chord mojo volume is set high.


Man goes to doctor says, I get a pain when I drink like this! doctor said don't drink like that!


fluidz said:


> My question is this, which is a cleaner output?
> 
> 1) Mojo set to 3v or 1.9v> connected to a passive preamp with volume control (such as Fostex PC-1eb/Schit Sys > active speakers.  Windows 10 volume set to 100%, volume controlled via the preamp.
> 
> 2) Mojo > connected directly to active speakers, Mojo controls the volume.  Windows 10 volume set to 100%.


Number two , This one.


fluidz said:


> 3) Both identical?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## _daRK

Mojo's line-out mode is IMHO very badly implemented. I use WASAPI direct access with volume control in foobar2000, ca. 90% volume on Mojo, and ca. 40-50% volume on speakers. That's the best setup for me (of course, I tried different setups too).


----------



## fluidz

Kentajalli said:


> *Number two , This one.*



Thanks =)


----------



## alxw0w

phtan said:


> Hi all, I would like to share how I upgrade the Chord Mojo to have Bluetooth Receiver and USB C Connector.
> 
> As suggested by the previous post, I use XDuoo 05BL Pro and create a 3D printed casing for the PCB and Batteries. The result is something similar to Chord Poly, but smaller. After the upgrade:
> - Bluetooth receiver up to LDAC, auto quality is very similar with direct DAC
> ...


It's similar project that I wanted to do when I owned Mojo1.
Not having 3d printer stopped me, but In the future I'm pretty sure I'll own 3d printer and finally would be able to make such thing.
Alas I wanted to use Google Chromecast toslink out to Mojo.


----------



## musicinmymind

I am very happy with https://www.audioglorye.com/tempotec-v1-review/ but it discontinued now.


----------



## ZappaMan (Apr 6, 2022)

Would it be possible to use Src Dx via 1 Bnc to the mojo - via the same dual rca adapter, that can be used to connect mscaler to mojo ?

Basically using the Bnc to coax adapter…

Answer is yes


----------



## rlanger

I have an XDuoo XD-05 BAL with Burson V5i op-amps, which I have been very happy with, powering my Sundara.

I had an issue with it though and unfortunately had to send it back to China for service. And with the total lockdowns in Shanghai, not sure when I'll get it back, so I pulled the trigger on a used Mojo today. $175 so it was really hard to refuse.

I've always wanted to try a Chord product, so I'm excited to get it.

Now to wade through a few hundred pages of this thread to see what I'm in for.


----------



## Kentajalli

rlanger said:


> Now to wade through a few hundred pages of this thread to see what I'm in for.


pleasant surprise!
A used Mojo classic is fantastic value, still beats a lot of competition.


----------



## maxh22

rlanger said:


> I have an XDuoo XD-05 BAL with Burson V5i op-amps, which I have been very happy with, powering my Sundara.
> 
> I had an issue with it though and unfortunately had to send it back to China for service. And with the total lockdowns in Shanghai, not sure when I'll get it back, so I pulled the trigger on a used Mojo today. $175 so it was really hard to refuse.
> 
> ...


Wow where did you find one for $175 ? They usually go for $300 ish


----------



## miketlse

maxh22 said:


> Wow where did you find one for $175 ? They usually go for $300 ish


Made me wonder if the price factors in something like the buyer will need to replace the battery.
Otherwise it is probably the lowest price that I can remember seeing.


----------



## rlanger (Apr 11, 2022)

maxh22 said:


> Wow where did you find one for $175 ? They usually go for $300 ish


I'm in Japan, so factoring current exchange rate for Yen.

They usually go for around 30,000 Yen which is about $240, but I paid 22,000.

I bought it on Mercari. Sometimes sellers want to get rid of stuff quickly so you can get great deals.

Last week, an Arya 2 in good condition went for 77,000 or $615!

Arrives today.


----------



## rlanger

rlanger said:


> Arrives today.



Well, I'll be damned. 😲😲


----------



## ZappaMan

battery life seems a lot better when you use the coax. I've had it on since 9:30am, its now 6pm, normally it doesn't last that long and its not even flashing red, just red.
So i'm hypothosising, coax is a more efficient input for the mojo, and maybe thats why i'm saying it sounds better... because it can be more easily handled byu the mojo.
who knows.


----------



## Kentajalli

ZappaMan said:


> So i'm hypothosising, coax is a more efficient input for the mojo, and maybe thats why i'm saying it sounds better... because it can be more easily handled byu the mojo.
> who knows.


Well not exactly.
I believe the USB input chip uses the extra power, with coax, not needed.
Yes it is true, coax lasts longer.


----------



## ZappaMan

Kentajalli said:


> Well not exactly.
> I believe the USB input chip uses the extra power, with coax, not needed.
> Yes it is true, coax lasts longer.


cool, but i also think it sounds "better"... then of course lots of people now are saying the usb chip on chord products isn't as good perhaps as it could be.  i dont know if mojo also has this same chip.


----------



## Kentajalli

ZappaMan said:


> cool, but i also think it sounds "better"... then of course lots of people now are saying the usb chip on chord products isn't as good perhaps as it could be.  i dont know if mojo also has this same chip.


I do know it is the same chip on Mojo classic, Mojo2 and Hugo2.
The flakiness is only when there is a packet loss, and it goes into full white noise mode!
Otherwise, if the DAP side is not noisy, USB has the best sound in my opinion.
Only optical can better it, because it is fully isolated, and RW has implemented a system so that its digital input is as good as USB, without the electrical connection.
On paper and digitally speaking, USB is king.


----------



## benjamind2012

The power is fed by regulators as opposed to directly from the battery. So the reason we now have a "desktop" mode is because the battery can charge and once full it automatically stops involving the battery and runs off pure USB power. The regulators prevent noise from high frequency DC and also many other other types of interference from what I can gather. 

Chord have really done a fantastic job on this small dacamp and with my finding out that my high frequency hearing in my left ear is (temporarily or maybe forever) ****ed beyond 4k I can engage a nice EQ to bring the "buzzing trigger" frequencies down as well as engage the crossfeed for a nice sound.


----------



## ZappaMan

people with electric cars talk about range anxiety, but i find mojo on coax solves this problem lol


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Will try that on my car tomorrow.


----------



## scarfacegt (Apr 23, 2022)

When i used my samsung s7+ tablet with usb audio player pro and qobuz,the noise/disstortion i had dissepeared.No problem with that now.I had problem with that on my note 10+ phone.But maybe i should try the Uapp on that to 😊

I also had to use the Uapp app to play hirez from qobuz to mojo from the tab with usb-c cable.


----------



## scarfacegt

Have also ordered the poly.Looking forward to test it 😊


----------



## GraveNoX

I want to know the exact weight in grams of the Chord Mojo 1 with the original battery without reading specs. Thank you.


----------



## ShenaRingo326 (Apr 28, 2022)

GraveNoX said:


> I want to know the exact weight in grams of the Chord Mojo 1 with the original battery without reading specs. Thank you.


nope i don't know the weight, go read the first post


----------



## Pocomoto

GraveNoX said:


> I want to know the exact weight in grams of the Chord Mojo 1 with the original battery without reading specs. Thank you.


----------



## Pocomoto

148 gm fully charged (joke)  Actually thats with the aliexpress battery but it looks the same.


----------



## captblaze (Apr 29, 2022)

GraveNoX said:


> I want to know the exact weight in grams of the Chord Mojo 1 with the original battery without reading specs. Thank you.


172.3

Update - leaving no doubt


----------



## Kentajalli

captblaze said:


> 172.3
> 
> Update - leaving no doubt


Did you ZERO it first?
I also see few specks of dust on the platter, did you allow for those? what about the finger grease on the marbles or .........


----------



## GraveNoX

captblaze said:


> 172.3


Thank you. I replaced the battery at a local shop and my Mojo is 170 grams. Battery lasts for 7.5 hours.
My mistake is that I didn't checked the weight before replacing the battery. They said the battery is sourced from Chord, but also the price was 30 euro, way lower than I expected.. so... I don't know what I got. Not going to open it to check out.


----------



## ZappaMan

GraveNoX said:


> Thank you. I replaced the battery at a local shop and my Mojo is 170 grams. Battery lasts for 7.5 hours.
> My mistake is that I didn't checked the weight before replacing the battery. They said the battery is sourced from Chord, but also the price was 30 euro, way lower than I expected.. so... I don't know what I got. Not going to open it to check out.


A rose by any other name ….


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

it sure has been quiet in here


----------



## jarnopp (May 30, 2022)

ZappaMan said:


> A rose by any other name ….


It’s all about Mojo 2 now. As it should be, but first people should read this thread agin, at least the 3rd post, because it’s a lot of the same questions…cables, batteries, DAPs, etc.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...31-2022-starting-on-page-95-of-thread.885405/


----------



## theveterans

OG Mojo's true potential IMO is mostly underutilized due to its main function (as DAC/amp). Mojo IMO sounds way better as a pure DAC (you need a really good 3.5mm to RCA cable to utilize its hot 3V output) than a DAC/amp. Its amp function IMO doesn't do the underlying FPGA DAC justice.


----------



## jarnopp (May 30, 2022)

theveterans said:


> OG Mojo's true potential IMO is mostly underutilized due to its main function (as DAC/amp). Mojo IMO sounds way better as a pure DAC (you need a really good 3.5mm to RCA cable to utilize its hot 3V output) than a DAC/amp. Its amp function IMO doesn't do the underlying FPGA DAC justice.


I’m not sure what you are saying. The output (as all DACs need to convert digital to analog output) is a single stage and implemented as direct as possible. The variable volume output I/V conversion is as directly implemented as possible and not possible to be bypassed.


----------



## theveterans (May 30, 2022)

jarnopp said:


> I’m not sure what you are saying. The output (as all DACs need to convert digital to analog output) is a single stage and implemented as direct as possible. The variable volume output I/V conversion is as directly implemented as possible and not possible to be bypassed.



Condition no load to be more specific, or you can call it Line Level output


----------



## chesebert

theveterans said:


> OG Mojo's true potential IMO is mostly underutilized due to its main function (as DAC/amp). Mojo IMO sounds way better as a pure DAC (you need a really good 3.5mm to RCA cable to utilize its hot 3V output) than a DAC/amp. Its amp function IMO doesn't do the underlying FPGA DAC justice.


It's a relaxing and agreeable dac that can compete with most $1k dacs when you feed it with good toslink signal. Good as a temp dac when you are in-between dacs. Doesn't excel at anything but a good listen.


----------



## rlanger

AnalogEuphoria said:


> it sure has been quiet in here


There's a new sheriff in town.


----------



## rkt31

theveterans said:


> OG Mojo's true potential IMO is mostly underutilized due to its main function (as DAC/amp). Mojo IMO sounds way better as a pure DAC (you need a really good 3.5mm to RCA cable to utilize its hot 3V output) than a DAC/amp. Its amp function IMO doesn't do the underlying FPGA DAC justice.


Why so many people still unaware of the fact that mojo and all chord dacs have no seperate head amp and dac stage. They have single output stage with digital volume control embedded in FPGA. If dac is good, head amp should also be good particularly when the output impedance is so low. The effect of low output impedance is visible in measurements when difficult loads (32ohm headphones, many people think higher impedance headphones are difficult loads which is wrong as if it was true than 4ohm speakers would have been an easier load than 8ohm speakers 😆) have very little impact on measurements. So it's a very big big misconception that chord dacs have not so good head amp. 😃


----------



## tekkster

I have the mojo2 and love it but still love the mojo1 so much i just replaced the battery for the second time.  Put the duoo x10tii on the mojo 1 now with moon audio optical rigid cable and it works great.  When i’m charging one i use the other.


----------



## rkt31

tekkster said:


> I have the mojo2 and love it but still love the mojo1 so much i just replaced the battery for the second time.  Put the duoo x10tii on the mojo 1 now with moon audio optical rigid cable and it works great.  When i’m charging one i use the other.


I have xduoo x10t V1 feeding tt2 and m scaler and xduoo X10 ( non t) feeding mojo 2. 😃


----------



## theveterans

chesebert said:


> It's a relaxing and agreeable dac that can compete with most $1k dacs when you feed it with good toslink signal. Good as a temp dac when you are in-between dacs. Doesn't excel at anything but a good listen.



It's a kind of a DAC where it's enough to be enjoyable and not too hyper-focused on its presentation, very engaging sound for me. Other DACs in its price range are a lot less engaging than Mojo in DAC/Line out mode



rkt31 said:


> Why so many people still unaware of the fact that mojo and all chord dacs have no seperate head amp and dac stage. They have single output stage with digital volume control embedded in FPGA. If dac is good, head amp should also be good particularly when the output impedance is so low. The effect of low output impedance is visible in measurements when difficult loads (32ohm headphones, many people think higher impedance headphones are difficult loads which is wrong as if it was true than 4ohm speakers would have been an easier load than 8ohm speakers 😆) have very little impact on measurements. So it's a very big big misconception that chord dacs have not so good head amp. 😃



Its analog output has enough current to function as a headphone amp (plus the very low OI), but *subjectively (my listening experience IMO)* it's inferior to dedicated discrete SS amps I've heard, but as a DAC (no load condition i.e. extremely low current, tens of thousands of impedance load e.g. an amplifier, line level 3VPP) it sounds much better than driving most headphones direct IMO.


----------



## rkt31

theveterans said:


> It's a kind of a DAC where it's enough to be enjoyable and not too hyper-focused on its presentation, very engaging sound for me. Other DACs in its price range are a lot less engaging than Mojo in DAC/Line out mode
> 
> 
> 
> Its analog output has enough current to function as a headphone amp (plus the very low OI), but *subjectively (my listening experience IMO)* it's inferior to dedicated discrete SS amps I've heard, but as a DAC (no load condition i.e. extremely low current, tens of thousands of impedance load e.g. an amplifier, line level 3VPP) it sounds much better than driving most headphones direct IMO.


How adding anything over any equipment should improve sound ? The only reason I can see if source is having not enough low output impedance but clearly here it is not the case. Mojo 2 with lot less electronics in output stage does the magic of locking vocals at centre while everything else goes around you (better depth ). So sometimes it gives the impression of less width. Conversely adding extra electronics can give the impression of more width ( with less depth ). Imo that is the main reason some people prefer to add amp. Here lack of current and voltage in mojo 2 obviously is not an issue.


----------



## theveterans

rkt31 said:


> How adding anything over any equipment should improve sound ? The only reason I can see if source is having not enough low output impedance but clearly here it is not the case. Mojo 2 with lot less electronics in output stage does the magic of locking vocals at centre while everything else goes around you (better depth ). So sometimes it gives the impression of less width. Conversely adding extra electronics can give the impression of more width ( with less depth ). Imo that is the main reason some people prefer to add amp. Here lack of current and voltage in mojo 2 obviously is not an issue.



Matter of taste. I don't have the Mojo 2, only the Mojo 1 which I really like its DAC quality. I just prefer the sound of a SET amp over just the Mojo's direct sound. Mojo -> Ampsandsound Mogwai OG -> Utopia just sounds much more preferable to my subjective tastes over just Mojo -> Utopia chain.


----------



## magicalmouse

I want to run the mojo without battery from a portable battery pack, does anyone have experience of this and can suggest a suitable battery pack (UK)

thanks 

david


----------



## surfgeorge (Jun 8, 2022)

For those of you who are still holding on to the Mojo original I can share some impressions after comparing the Mojo 2 to Mojo original and Hugo2Go for 10 days.

There's no question that the M2 has better texture, a more linear frequency response, better imaging and a wider and deeper stage. In that aspect it is more similar to the Hugo 2, but H2 has additional clarity, detail, definition and focus.

But the original Mojo still has a very special, magical signature.
It has that rich and seductive midrange, which is more forward than with M2 and H2, surrounded and supported by the warm and a little relaxed bass and silky smooth treble. Combined with the more intimate soundstage it works great for relaxed listening and especially for vocals, which are forward, intimate and rich.
I experimented with the M2's DSP trying to re-create that sound but it never sounded as sweet and rich as the original Mojo.

I was originally planning to sell the Mojo original - but I think I'll keep it for it's special qualities.


----------



## tekkster

surfgeorge said:


> For those of you who are still holding on to the Mojo original I can share some impressions after comparing the Mojo 2 to Mojo original and Hugo2Go for 10 days.
> 
> There's no question that the M2 has better texture, a more linear frequency response, better imaging and a wider and deeper stage. In that aspect it is more similar to the Hugo 2, but H2 has additional clarity, detail, definition and focus.
> 
> ...


Yeah, seems a pretty common theme reading back through this forum.  Many of us who've had the gen 1 seem to be keeping the gen 2


----------



## vlach

magicalmouse said:


> I want to run the mojo without battery from a portable battery pack, does anyone have experience of this and can suggest a suitable battery pack (UK)
> 
> thanks
> 
> david


I use this one.


----------



## magicalmouse

vlach said:


> I use this one.


Thank you, can you send link please

d


----------



## vlach

magicalmouse said:


> Thank you, can you send link please
> 
> d


https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Bat...&sprefix=small+powerbank+metec,aps,148&sr=8-3


----------



## AnalogEuphoria (Jun 25, 2022)

rkt31 said:


> How adding anything over any equipment should improve sound ? The only reason I can see if source is having not enough low output impedance but clearly here it is not the case. Mojo 2 with lot less electronics in output stage does the magic of locking vocals at centre while everything else goes around you (better depth ). So sometimes it gives the impression of less width. Conversely adding extra electronics can give the impression of more width ( with less depth ). Imo that is the main reason some people prefer to add amp. Here lack of current and voltage in mojo 2 obviously is not an issue.



It won't improve transparency by adding more equipment but not everyone is chasing vanishingly low distortion or any other record breaking measurements to enjoy sound, some people enjoy the added qualities of tubes for example it smoothens the top end, enlarges the soundstage and gives a more pleasing tone even If they don't measure well it still sounds good.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jun 25, 2022)

AnalogEuphoria said:


> It won't improve transparency by adding more equipment but not everyone is chasing vanishingly low distortion or any other record breaking measurements to enjoy sound, some people enjoy the added qualities of tubes for example it smoothens the top end, enlarges the soundstage and gives a more pleasing tone even If they don't measure well it still sounds good.


I know this has been debated to death, over and over again.
But tube amplifier's smooth sound, lovely warmth, added second harmonic rich tone has been proven to me as just another urban legend.
A well-designed and made tube amp, sounds no different to an equally well-designed and made solid state amplifier. It is just that, tube amplifiers can manage that with fewer components, less complex circuitry, but almost always at lower power and higher distortion and noise compared to SS amps.
And that second harmonic warmth! Well consider this, most tube amps are of differential design to reject power supply noise and get decent power out. Differential amps, by default, cancel out even harmonic distortions (second , forth ....) and double up odd harmonic distortions!
They are mostly odd harmonic distortion generators, which supposedly should sound cold and bad!
If any amp, adds its own signature sound, then it is faulty and not HIFI.
I made my own tube amps (look at my signature gear), and I use them, only for their fidelity, not their artificial warmth or magic.
And because _I_ made them!

BTW you do realize your Avatar is that of a Solid State power amplifier.


----------



## theveterans

Kentajalli said:


> But tube amplifier's smooth sound, lovely warmth, added second harmonic rich tone has been proven to me as just another urban legend.



Just your opinion. My opinion would be that the very best tube headphone amps I've heard don't have sins of omission and only adds exceptional commission to the sound.


> A *well-designed and made tube amp*, sounds no different to an equally well-designed and made solid state amplifier. It is just that, tube amplifiers can manage that with fewer components, less complex circuitry, but almost always at lower power and higher distortion and noise compared to SS amps.
> And that second harmonic warmth! Well consider this, most tube amps are of differential design to reject power supply noise and get decent power out. Differential amps, by default, cancel out even harmonic distortions (second , forth ....) and double up odd harmonic distortions!
> They are mostly odd harmonic distortion generators, which supposedly should sound cold and bad!
> If any amp, adds its own signature sound, then it is faulty and not HIFI.
> ...



That doesn't sound like it's a "well designed" tube amp base on the tone and content of your writing IMO. I wouldn't mind if you really dislike tube amp heritage, but I would point out your naive generalization that "the best tube amps sound no different that SS" and that tube amps have "smooth sound, lovely warmth, added second harmonic rich tone". The very best ones I've heard to my preferences don't even have sound like "smooth sound, lovely warmth, added second harmonic rich tone" nor they sound like the very best SS amps. They best tube amps I've heard *ONLY elevates the synergy of the whole system* *WITHOUT any sins of omission* (e.g. blurring of the delicate transients due to "harmonic rich tone", making the timbre of an instrument too bloomy and unnatural, or "tubey" / dull macrodynamics).


----------



## AnalogEuphoria (Jun 26, 2022)

Kentajalli said:


> I know this has been debated to death, over and over again.
> But tube amplifier's smooth sound, lovely warmth, added second harmonic rich tone has been proven to me as just another urban legend.
> A well-designed and made tube amp, sounds no different to an equally well-designed and made solid state amplifier. It is just that, tube amplifiers can manage that with fewer components, less complex circuitry, but almost always at lower power and higher distortion and noise compared to SS amps.
> And that second harmonic warmth! Well consider this, most tube amps are of differential design to reject power supply noise and get decent power out. Differential amps, by default, cancel out even harmonic distortions (second , forth ....) and double up odd harmonic distortions!
> ...



Yes I do know it’s a solid state amplifier, one of which I own. I like solid state and valves but I’m not here to argue one or the other just to make my point is that enjoying music and hifi isn’t only about the best measured performance.

Nothing wrong with adding a little sugar and milk to your coffee if you find the taste more pleasant.


----------



## BryceS

AnalogEuphoria said:


> Yes I do know it’s a solid state amplifier, one of which I own. I like solid state and valves but I’m not here to argue one or the other just to make my point is that enjoying music and hifi isn’t only about the best measured performance.
> 
> Nothing wrong with adding a little sugar and milk to your coffee if you find the taste more pleasant.



Exactly !

I really don’t get the guys that chase the best measuring gear, you listen music with it you don’t read the spec sheet. There is probably a legitimate reason for such gear if listening professionally to create music but that doesn’t mean it is “best” by default for enjoying music.

I have an original Mojo and love it, I haven’t even bothered to listen to a Mojo 2 since I simply don’t care if it is technically better. The descriptions of sound being cleaner, sharper, crisper and more finely detailed are not what I enjoy. Frankly I also won’t buy it on principle with the idiotic implementation of the USB-C plug combined with one rubber foot and sticking to Micro USB in 2022 to connect to an ageing and problematic streamer that only a small part of the Mojo 2 market is even interested in !

I like iFi GTO on my Gryphon and Diablo and, heaven forbid, I also like the sound of Tidal MQA.

I like my Schiit Multibit DAC and have a cheap PCM-56 based R2R DAC ordered from AliExpress, I’ve been told they sound fantastic despite that they are old technology now and undoubtedly measure very poorly.

I love the sound of my Woo Audio WA6 tube amp with a 60s rectifier and 70s drivers, I probably enjoy it (with HD600) more than anything else I have.

I like to listen to different headphones, ones that suit my taste of course, and enjoy their different sound signatures, I will EQ some on occasion but don’t see the value in EQing every set to try and make them all sound the same, you might as well own just one set and where is the fun in that ?

Reading ASR leaves me scratching my head, so many soaking up the technicalities and just loving chasing the “best” gear, they seemingly forget that the purpose of that gear is to enjoy music with.

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Another Audiophile

BryceS said:


> Exactly !
> 
> I really don’t get the guys that chase the best measuring gear,


it’s a hobby. Some
People like listening music, some people like listening gear and some people like taking measurements and some like all of the above together. All good!


----------



## chesebert

But music is enjoyed best with best gear


----------



## BryceS (Jun 30, 2022)

Another Audiophile said:


> it’s a hobby. Some
> People like listening music, some people like listening gear and some people like taking measurements and some like all of the above together. All good!



Certainly, no argument here, just my opinion based on my preferences and what I get out of it. I like “good gear” and tinkering with stuff but the specifics of measurements don’t float my boat is all I was getting at.


----------



## BryceS

chesebert said:


> But music is enjoyed best with best gear



Most certainly, but of course the question is what is “best” gear ? Best sounding to me or best measuring to someone else …. just stating my position and in agreement with the previous poster, no argument with the measurement guys, just not my thing.

Cheers


----------



## chesebert

BryceS said:


> Most certainly, but of course the question is what is “best” gear ? Best sounding to me or best measuring to someone else …. just stating my position and in agreement with the previous poster, no argument with the measurement guys, just not my thing.
> 
> Cheers


Of course it’s best to you - your ears may be so wonkily grown that you hear things completely different from normal people so any “objective” measurements would be totally useless in your case.


----------



## BryceS (Jun 30, 2022)

chesebert said:


> Of course it’s best to you - your ears may be so wonkily grown that you hear things completely different from normal people so any “objective” measurements would be totally useless in your case.



That is certainly possible !

I do genuinely have trouble hearing sounds forward of me in the soundstage through headphones, even with specific video/sound tests to demonstrate it, the sound will start beside me, then move in and a little to the front but the sound that should be central and further forward again is simply central and no further forward. If anything even normal stereo music through decent headphones sounds very slightly rearward of dead in the middle of my head.

Perhaps I should take up speakers but the wife would not be so thrilled with that !

Maybe I just need to invest in better measuring gear that will make the sound stage a foot deeper ??


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

BryceS said:


> Exactly !
> 
> I really don’t get the guys that chase the best measuring gear, you listen music with it you don’t read the spec sheet. There is probably a legitimate reason for such gear if listening professionally to create music but that doesn’t mean it is “best” by default for enjoying music.
> 
> ...



Some of the best times I've enjoyed music has been on gear that ASR has later reported as "broken" that was the turning point for me when I realised measurements don't always matter for listening. You'll never replicate the sound of the studio, your mood on the day and your emotional connection to the material itself I believe contributes most to the enjoyment of music.


----------



## theveterans (Jun 30, 2022)

AnalogEuphoria said:


> Some of the best times I've enjoyed music has been on gear that ASR has later reported as "broken" that was the turning point for me when I realised measurements don't always matter for listening. You'll never replicate the sound of the studio, your mood on the day and your emotional connection to the material itself I believe contributes most to the enjoyment of music.



My opinion is that they're very narrowminded in their philosophy. I do see some people there agreeing that there are currently unquantifiable attributes to what makes a system sound great outside of known measurement metrics but deducing everything to THD+N is IMO narrowminded since there are audio gears that also appear SOTA on measurements yet sound surreal (Mola Mola Tambaqui, Chord DAVE). It's easy for any boutique manufacturers to make a cookie-cutter DAC or amp design by selecting op-amp chips that when nested with aggressive localized and global negative feedback yield vanishing low distortion figures, but the combination of those chips and the general design of the DAC or amp itself are known to sound audibly sterile and far from what an unamplified band singing in front you sounds and feels like.

Discrete analog stage itself doesn't mean automatically audibly superior but those manufacturers that uses those designs tend to factor listening by ear on their designs anyways. There are manufacturers that thrive on op-amp designs that carefully select components that truly sound spectacular since it's designed by listening trial and error (Burson Audio for example) since it's easier to pump huge amounts of power at any load with op-amp. With valve amps, it's pretty obvious that manufacturers design their amps by ear and carefully select components that makes their DAC or amps closer to the sensation of an unamplified live band singing in front of you.


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

Absolutely and I find chord DACs is one of the few that measures incredibly well but doesn’t sound flat and boring.


----------



## elvispreasley (Jul 1, 2022)

Since I left most of my audio gears back home, which I left unexpectedly + the fact that the only things from my audio stash - I took with me, was Hiby R3 and AR E100, I decide to recreate the legendary combo of R3 + Mojo in custom made combined case - to make it my primary audio setup. I successfully complete this project about a week ago, replacing the dead battery in Mojo on a new one and all I can say: I'm happily surprised with the sound signature of this combo!
I really expected Mojo sounds detailed, dry, cold with some "digital taste". In fact the sound signature what it gives was warm, smooth, detailed, with great separation and zero distortion. Bass is deep and fundamental, mids are sweet and close, highs are a little rolled off, but fully presented and greatly audible.
Simply enjoying Mojo and very happy to listen its amazing performance in 2022)


----------



## musicinmymind

my mojo gen1, while charging gets really hot and shut off now won’t turn back on, is it battery dead or mother board issue?
I do charge from wall with same adapters over years, did try with correcting via laptop for charging and same issue.

Please suggest.


----------



## BryceS

musicinmymind said:


> my mojo gen1, while charging gets really hot and shut off now won’t turn back on, is it battery dead or mother board issue?
> I do charge from wall with same adapters over years, did try with correcting via laptop for charging and same issue.
> 
> Please suggest.



First guess would be a dead battery. Pop it open and have a look, battery might be swollen.

I believe you can remove the battery and run it off a power adapter so even if the battery is dead it may/should still run off an adapter which would show that it isn't something more significant than the battery.

You can get replacement batteries from AliExpress, I got one to have waiting as a spare for my relatively new Mojo just in case.


----------



## magicalmouse

I removed the battery and experimented with usb power from a laptop initially but then bought an anker power pack which works beautifully and lasts for a very long time plus it can be used to recharge portable stuff eg daps, kindles etc.

d


----------



## BryceS (Jul 4, 2022)

magicalmouse said:


> I removed the battery and experimented with usb power from a laptop initially but then bought an anker power pack which works beautifully and lasts for a very long time plus it can be used to recharge portable stuff eg daps, kindles etc.
> 
> d



Just today, after my post above, I received and tested a 20,000mAh Belkin power pack using it to run my iFi Diablo in desktop mode and it works great.

With the likes of a Mojo it should last for probably a week or more or could run the source device and the Mojo at the same time as it has two outlets.

It is pretty big but at the desk who cares.


----------



## musicinmymind

Thanks for suggestion, I will check now and update back.


----------



## musicinmymind

Update... did check removing the battery. It was not swollen or mojo powers on without battery. I live in Dubai, did check locally they quote USD 250. This is deal breaker for me, bit more and I can get an used mojo. 

Almost 5 years back, I got AK100 II and mojo new and using it as pair. AK100 II still works like charm, but mojo  broke down without any reason, I never drop it or over charged.

If only battery was only issue and costed me USD 250, I would be happy to pay, it was expected to wear off anyway. I am annoyed because it stopped working for reason not known. 

Now I am considering selling Hugo 2 also and get an Topping or other dac without battery, it would good for long run.


----------



## Kentajalli (Jul 9, 2022)

musicinmymind said:


> Update... did check removing the battery. It was not swollen or mojo powers on without battery. I live in Dubai, did check locally they quote USD 250. This is deal breaker for me, bit more and I can get an used mojo.
> 
> Almost 5 years back, I got AK100 II and mojo new and using it as pair. AK100 II still works like charm, but mojo  broke down without any reason, I never drop it or over charged.
> 
> ...


There are batteries available on AliExpress for $20 ! That work well, I know, I got two of them.
You get 6+ hours of playback from a full charge on USB, more on other inputs.
In the UK, I got a battery from Chord Direct for £40.
Just because some unscrupulous dealer in your neck of the woods, is asking for blood money, that is not mojo's fault.
Just search the forum, under my name and battery for Mojo, you'll find the links.

Regarding Topping, I have a DX7 pro. It is excellent, and top of the line from Topping, it is excellent value. I did try it side by side against my Hugo2. In a nutshell, Hugo2 is better, in just about every aspect, but not by much! The main difference is that, Higo2 sounds more realistic, it is harsh when recording is harsh, it is soft when recording is soft - in contrast, the Topping has a polished sound, no matter what you throw at it, I call it glossed-over. Otherwise, it is an excellent DAC, much cheaper than Hugo2.
There is a DX7 pro+ coming out soon.
BTW, Hugo2 takes standard, widely available batteries.


----------



## musicinmymind

Kentajalli said:


> There are batteries available on AliExpress for $20 ! That work well, I know, I got two of them.
> You get 6+ hours of playback from a full charge on USB, more on other inputs.
> In the UK, I got a battery from Chord Direct for £40.
> Just because some unscrupulous dealer in your neck of the woods, is asking for blood money, that is not mojo's fault.
> ...



As suggested in this thread, if battery was only issue, mojo should have powered up when disconnected.


----------



## Kentajalli

musicinmymind said:


> As suggested in this thread, if battery was only issue, mojo should have powered up when disconnected.


email Chord UK support.
If need be, you can ship it to them - they can repair it for reasonable price.
Again I know! once they replaced the input chip (the largest chip next to the FPGA), installed a new battery, return p&P, altogether cost me £100 or so.


----------



## rkt31

BryceS said:


> Exactly !
> 
> I really don’t get the guys that chase the best measuring gear, you listen music with it you don’t read the spec sheet. There is probably a legitimate reason for such gear if listening professionally to create music but that doesn’t mean it is “best” by default for enjoying music.
> 
> ...


Once I got mojo 2 with r70x I found nd everything very very crude be it mobile output or that 8x tda r2r dac or any other dac. The cleanliness mojo 2 provides is simply too much addictive. I can listen the mojo 2 and r70x combo forever.


----------



## kr0gg

Guys, what iems would you recommend for a Mojo? I'm mostly interested in progressive rock and I need good soul-touching vocals


----------



## ZappaMan

kr0gg said:


> Guys, what iems would you recommend for a Mojo? I'm mostly interested in progressive rock and I need good soul-touching vocals


Se846 on offer - for a few hundred pound


----------



## miketlse

kr0gg said:


> Guys, what iems would you recommend for a Mojo? I'm mostly interested in progressive rock and I need good soul-touching vocals


I used the predecessor (T8) of this AKT9 iem, but the Beyer Xelento version is now slightly cheaper.
Some owners find the Tesla driver too bright for their tastes, but I had no problems.


----------



## bobnewboy

In my case, with a limited budget but with a love of Prog, I bought a pair of Campfire Audio Honeydew IEMs. I wanted some IEMs that would present the low end bass well while having a reasonably well controlled treble response, and they seem to present that well when matched with my Mojo/Poly.


----------



## ZappaMan

These headphones are great with mojo.

Dan Clark (MrSpeakers) AEON Flow 2 Closed-Back Headphones​
Get some second hand and replace the pads.

Listening to The Smile, sounds fantastic.


----------



## jarnopp

ZappaMan said:


> These headphones are great with mojo.
> 
> Dan Clark (MrSpeakers) AEON Flow 2 Closed-Back Headphones​
> Get some second hand and replace the pads.
> ...


Get the Aeon 2 Noire, or replace the standard with the perforated pads (same profile) for, IMO, even better signature! And of course, Mojo 2 is fantastic with them as well.


----------



## kr0gg

Oh, well.. For a guy that got a Mojo with a new original battery for $125 and an ifi igavanic for $80..those options are put of budget. I went with Letshuoer Z12. That might be an awful decision


----------



## kr0gg

Does anyone know if a stereo 3.5mm minijack will work as spdif end instead of a mono? If yes, what should be the pinout? I want to make a cable, but there are no 3.5mm plugs in the shops where I live


----------



## Kentajalli

kr0gg said:


> Does anyone know if a stereo 3.5mm minijack will work as spdif end instead of a mono? If yes, what should be the pinout? I want to make a cable, but there are no 3.5mm plugs in the shops where I live


I am pretty sure a 3.5mm jack would work, pinout should be ground for bottom pin and tip for signal.
I take it, you want to use it as desktop DAC, right?
In that case use optical and sell the igalvanic! 
When you want to use it as a portable, with your phone, laptop or tablet and _headphones/IEM_, use USB and don't worry about RF noise, since you are using headphones, you can't get ground loop issues, that happens only if you connect it to *two mains powered* devices.
The only scenario where you _might _see a benefit from igalvanic, is connecting it to a noisy mains-powered PC and a mains-powered amplifier, and using USB or SPDIF coax! (a lot of _ands _)
You see, the ground on the electrical SPDIF can carry the noise too, and your igalvanic can not do anything about it.
Go optical.


----------



## kr0gg

Kentajalli said:


> I am pretty sure a 3.5mm jack would work, pinout should be ground for bottom pin and tip for signal.
> I take it, you want to use it as desktop DAC, right?
> In that case use optical and sell the igalvanic!
> When you want to use it as a portable, with your phone, laptop or tablet and _headphones/IEM_, use USB and don't worry about RF noise, since you are using headphones, you can't get ground loop issues, that happens only if you connect it to *two mains powered* devices.
> ...


I'm pretty disappointed with Mojo atm. Yes, the only iem's I've tried it with for the moment are my old Vsonic gr07. They are pretty outdated, but shouldn't be awful.Yet, almost indistinguishable when used with Mojo and my laptop 3.5mm out. Usb, power cables, Jplay.. almost every small tweak I've tried in my big desktop setup in my life gave more difference than Mojo vs laptop 3.5mm out.  igalvanic will arrive this week. Other iems later.  Don't even want to try Mojo out of my phone. I don't expect other headphones to show any miracle and I consider the plan to get a transportable setup with a Mojo as a failed one.  So.. I'll try to build a semi-transportable setup around it. I guess I have to buy an spdif converter for Mojo. I still have a hope that my Berkeley alpha usb can be repaired (it stopped being recognized by pc) . Speaking about optical - I haven't heard of a single device with an optical spdif out with a good clock for it. Also, igalvanic breaks ground loops. So, if placed before a converter, with a Mojo being battery powered, there only "pollution" that can appear would be from the converter


----------



## Kentajalli

kr0gg said:


> I'm pretty disappointed with Mojo atm. Yes, the only iem's I've tried it with for the moment are my old Vsonic gr07. They are pretty outdated, but shouldn't be awful.Yet, almost indistinguishable when used with Mojo and my laptop 3.5mm out. Usb, power cables, Jplay.. almost every small tweak I've tried in my big desktop setup in my life gave more difference than Mojo vs laptop 3.5mm out.  igalvanic will arrive this week. Other iems later.  Don't even want to try Mojo out of my phone. I don't expect other headphones to show any miracle and I consider the plan to get a transportable setup with a Mojo as a failed one.  So.. I'll try to build a semi-transportable setup around it. I guess I have to buy an spdif converter for Mojo. I still have a hope that my Berkeley alpha usb can be repaired (it stopped being recognized by pc) . Speaking about optical - I haven't heard of a single device with an optical spdif out with a good clock for it. Also, igalvanic breaks ground loops. So, if placed before a converter, with a Mojo being battery powered, there only "pollution" that can appear would be from the converter


I give you $135 + postage for it now! 
Deal?


----------



## kr0gg

Kentajalli said:


> I give you $135 + postage for it now!
> Deal?


Maybe later. For now I will try to give it some better conditions


----------



## Chris Kaoss

kr0gg said:


> I'm pretty disappointed with Mojo atm. Yes, the only iem's I've tried it with for the moment are my old Vsonic gr07. They are pretty outdated, but shouldn't be awful.Yet, almost indistinguishable when used with Mojo and my laptop 3.5mm out. Usb, power cables, Jplay.. almost every small tweak I've tried in my big desktop setup in my life gave more difference than Mojo vs laptop 3.5mm out.  igalvanic will arrive this week. Other iems later.  Don't even want to try Mojo out of my phone. I don't expect other headphones to show any miracle and I consider the plan to get a transportable setup with a Mojo as a failed one.  So.. I'll try to build a semi-transportable setup around it. I guess I have to buy an spdif converter for Mojo. I still have a hope that my Berkeley alpha usb can be repaired (it stopped being recognized by pc) . Speaking about optical - I haven't heard of a single device with an optical spdif out with a good clock for it. Also, igalvanic breaks ground loops. So, if placed before a converter, with a Mojo being battery powered, there only "pollution" that can appear would be from the converter


Did you've tried your AT headphone with the Mojo to evaluate whether your iem is off or not?
Seriously, this is the very first time I heard someone stated there's no difference to be heard between a Laptop out and the Mojo ( via USB ). 
No doubt we all hear different, but that is way out of the equation (for me).

Nonetheless, I'm curious about your better conditions and impressions afterwards.


----------



## kr0gg

Chris Kaoss said:


> Did you've tried your AT headphone with the Mojo to evaluate whether your iem is off or not?
> Seriously, this is the very first time I heard someone stated there's no difference to be heard between a Laptop out and the Mojo ( via USB ).
> No doubt we all hear different, but that is way out of the equation (for me).
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm curious about your better conditions and impressions afterwards.


Indeed, it wouldn't be unexpected if it will turn out that something is wrong with those Vsonics. Unfortunately, I don't have a 6.3 / 3.5mm adapter yet (I'm waiting for it to arrive), neither a 3.5 / 2xrca to test it against M51. I can use my desktop setup only twice in a month, that's why I started looking for something transportable.


----------



## kr0gg

Well... It's a little better with iGalvanic now


----------



## elvispreasley (Aug 9, 2022)

kr0gg said:


> Well... It's a little better with iGalvanic now



The source and the soft, what you are using as your digital transport - making a HUGE difference. Much greater then any cables and galvanic isolation, what you're trying to use - to improve the SQ.
Just an example. About a week ago I visited local Audio shop and decide to listen Meze Empyrean there, from their reference setup (Yulong DA1 and some expensive Cayin tube amplifier). The source was Macbook Air with Tidal, connected to DAC by USB cable. Immediately after I started to listen whole setup, I got a feeling that something is wrong there, cause the sound quality was far-far away from impressive...I decide to check the DAC settings in Tidal and found that exclusive mode was switched off. After I switched it on - the difference came immediately! Night and day difference!
So 300$ galvanic isolation + 500$ RAAL silver cable - are good things for sure, but without good transport it's just like feeding the Bugatti from the golden bucket with petrol, which random guy brought you in exchange of hamburger.

p.s: Also, I'm suggesting you to switch USB cables in your connection (small one - from source to iGalvanic and RAAL - from iGalvanic to Mojo)


----------



## elvispreasley (Aug 9, 2022)

Speaking about the transport and the soft.
For the one, who are using Hiby R3 - as a transport for their Mojo and mainly listening Tidal or Qobuz - try to switch on DLNA mode in R3 and send all of the digital content through UPnP, using Bubble UPnP application. First of all it's MUCH MORE CONVENIENT - to control the playback with this app, rather then to do it with built in R3 Tidal client. Second, I personaly found very pleasant improvement in SQ, as it gets that nice "analogue touch" with great smoothness and liquidity.


----------



## kr0gg

elvispreasley said:


> The source and the soft, what you are using as your digital transport - making a HUGE difference. Much greater then any cables and galvanic isolation, what you're trying to use - to improve the SQ.
> Just an example. About a week ago I visited local Audio shop and decide to listen Meze Empyrean there, from their reference setup (Yulong DA1 and some expensive Cayin tube amplifier). The source was Macbook Air with Tidal, connected to DAC by USB cable. Immediately after I started to listen whole setup, I got a feeling that something is wrong there, cause the sound quality was far-far away from impressive...I decide to check the DAC settings in Tidal and found that exclusive mode was switched off. After I switched it on - the difference came immediately! Night and day difference!
> So 300$ galvanic isolation + 500$ RAAL silver cable - are good things for sure, but without good transport it's just like feeding the Bugatti from the golden bucket with petrol, which random guy brought you in exchange of hamburger.


Yeeep. I was using jplay with audiophile optimizer on a win server in a dual pc setup when I could use my desktop setup.  I need something smaller now.  There's a chance I will get a sotm SMS 200 in a month. Though, you know, I start thinking that vsonic gr07 actually simply suck, but I have nothing else at the moment. Speaking about software - I use a simple audiophile player. It's free and sounds decent.
http://albumplayer.ru/english.html


----------



## elvispreasley (Aug 9, 2022)

kr0gg said:


> Yeeep. I was using jplay with audiophile optimizer on a win server in a dual pc setup when I could use my desktop setup.  I need something smaller now.  There's a chance I will get a sotm SMS 200 in a month. Though, you know, I start thinking that vsonic gr07 actually simply suck, but I have nothing else at the moment. Speaking about software - I use a simple audiophile player. It's free and sounds decent.
> http://albumplayer.ru/english.html



Well, first of all GR07 is definitely the bottle neck of your current setup - there is no doubts about it. However, even with such a simple earphones, you HAVE to hear noticeable difference, comparing the Mojo with a built in sound card of your laptop, so my vote here goes for bad digital transport aka source.
SOTM is definetely a good way to go further.
I'm not sure what is "dual PC setup", but Windows also not the best OS for Audio server. All of the best projects in this field are Linux based. My personal recommendation goes for Euphony. It blows my mind in terms of improvement of SQ, what may be caused by software optimization! I used to use simple Mac mini 2010 with SSD and RAM upgrade + installed Euphony OS. This feels like an endgame audio server for me (well, I might actually change the power supply on to linear one at some point and that's it)).
I never tried albumplayer personaly, but heard great feedbacks about it. It looks like the best audio player for Windows OS for sure.
So, check out the SOTM and update your impressions. I feel like it will add some juicy juice to your current setup, making you able to enjoy the sound your Mojo finally


----------



## kr0gg

elvispreasley said:


> Well, first of all GR07 is definitely the bottle neck of your current setup - there is no doubts about it. However, even with such a simple earphones, you HAVE to hear noticeable difference, comparing the Mojo with a built in sound card of your laptop, so my vote here goes for bad digital transport aka source.
> SOTM is definetely a good way to go further.
> I'm not sure what is "dual PC setup", but Windows also not the best OS for Audio server. All of the best projects in this field are Linux based. My personal recommendation goes for Euphony. It blows my mind in terms of improvement of SQ, what may be caused by software optimization! I used to use simple Mac mini 2010 with SSD and RAM upgrade + installed Euphony OS. This feels like an endgame audio server for me (well, I might actually change the power supply on to linear one at some point and that's it)).
> I never tried albumplayer personaly, but heard great feedbacks about it. It looks like the best audio player for Windows OS for sure.
> So, check out the SOTM and update your impressions. I feel like it will add some juicy juice to your current setup, making you able to enjoy the sound your Mojo finally


Dual pc setup is a transport pc with an usb adnaco s3b out, running windows server in core mode with audiophile optimizer tweaks, also limiting its processes to just a few. And another, control pc, to run the player which streams through jplay engine to the transport pc. As far as I know, it's pretty debatable if Linux can compete with windows server. From what I've read, it isn't (wasn't) very suitable for high precision real-time tasks by design


----------



## elvispreasley (Aug 9, 2022)

kr0gg said:


> Dual pc setup is a transport pc with an usb adnaco s3b out, running windows server in core mode with audiophile optimizer tweaks, also limiting its processes to just a few. And another, control pc, to run the player which streams through jplay engine to the transport pc. As far as I know, it's pretty debatable if Linux can compete with windows server. From what I've read, it isn't (wasn't) very suitable for high precision real-time tasks by design



Ok, that's sounds like quite advanced and proper stuff, which should works great for the purpose it was build.
So it's basically properly made server PC, which transfer the content to the transport PC through the optical fiber, right? Then you sending the signal to Mojo through iGalvanic.
Well, just my 2 cents here: this build is just to advance for old good Mojo - you better try something like at least Qutest to hear the great difference. Also GR07 just doesn't fit to the whole level of your setup, IMHO.
However it's still a mystery for me - how Mojo can't show you the audible difference, compare to the internal soundcard of your PC... Another thought that came to my head is that you have quite complected chain of soft and hardware, so there is always a place for something in this chain set up not as it should, causing massive degradations in sound, which are washing the Mojo advantages away.


----------



## kr0gg

elvispreasley said:


> Ok, that's sounds like quite advanced and proper stuff, which should works great for the purpose it was build.
> So it's basically properly made server PC, which transfer the content to the transport PC through the optical fiber, right? Then you sending the signal to Mojo through iGalvanic.
> Well, just my 2 cents, M


Nah. My full desktop setup is on the other end of the city where I live, so I'm basically building a more compact and transportable second stack. I took the igalvanic because I remember what effect adnaco had. And it does the same thing, but in a much more convinient design. My adnaco died together with Berkeley usb anyway


----------



## elvispreasley (Aug 9, 2022)

kr0gg said:


> Nah. My full desktop setup is on the other end of the city where I live, so I'm basically building a more compact and transportable second stack. I took the igalvanic because I remember what effect adnaco had. And it does the same thing, but in a much more convinient design. My adnaco died together with Berkeley usb anyway


Ah, alright. So how does your current setup looking now?


----------



## kr0gg (Aug 9, 2022)

elvispreasley said:


> Ah, alright. So how does your current setup looking now?


Like the pic I posted. A huge fat usb snake, two small boxes and a pair of outdated iems. I'm expecting Shuouer Z12 and Ety er4sr, adapters for full-sized headphones to arrive, will use them for a while and then will decide what to do. To keep the Mojo or not to keep. I also bought a wrong usb cable  the ebay seller had it listed like aq cinammon micro usb, but pictures showed mini usb.. I didn't give them enough attention. And I have no idea what to do with it now. What audiophile devices use mini usb?


----------



## elvispreasley

kr0gg said:


> Like the pic I posted. A huge fat usb snake, two small boxes and a pair of outdated iems. I'm expecting Shuouer Z12 and Ety er4sr, adapters for full-sized headphones to arrive, will use them for a while and then will decide what to do. To keep the Mojo or not to keep.



What's the source/transport and what's the audio soft?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

kr0gg said:


> Like the pic I posted. A huge fat usb snake, two small boxes and a pair of outdated iems. I'm expecting Shuouer Z12 and Ety er4sr, adapters for full-sized headphones to arrive, will use them for a while and then will decide what to do. To keep the Mojo or not to keep. I also bought a wrong usb cable  the ebay seller had it listed like aq cinammon micro usb, but pictures showed mini usb.. I didn't give them enough attention. And I have no idea what to do with it now. What audiophile devices use mini usb?


Most of the higher/ bigger dacs do use mini USB. 
So does my Audio-GD R28.


----------



## kr0gg (Aug 9, 2022)

Chris Kaoss said:


> Most of the higher/ bigger dacs do use mini USB.
> So does my Audio-GD R28.


Uhm.. It looks like a usb-b. And I have a spare audiophile cable with a connector which is mostly used by photocameras ) maybe it can give a better bokeh, I don't know


----------



## Chris Kaoss

kr0gg said:


> Uhm.. It looks like a usb-b. And I have a spare audiophile cable with a connector which is mostly used by photocameras ) maybe it can give a better bokeh, I don't know


Ah, my bad, mixed up USB-B with USB mini. 
Mea culpa.

Haha.
Audiophile cable for improved image transfer. 
Please stop it.


----------



## kr0gg (Aug 10, 2022)

OK. So I've spent an hour with Mojo, Auralic Taurus and both of my full-sized headphones. Now I understand what the hype is about. Mojo pairs awesomely with w3000anv. Very organic vocals, a lot of emotions, mid-bass has a very interesting effect like you're being served in a restaurant and guys put bass-dishes on your table. Enjoy this, sir, enjoy that, sir. Gets muddy when there are  many bass-sources, but A-T aren't very capable in that aspect too, anyway.
Balanced hd800 sound very dull. Like a huge roll-off on high frequencies.  Reminded me my old radio.
Overall, I think that there are high chances that I will go for Hugo and higher later.
Can't say anything superlative, but Mojo is a portable small DAC and I  already feel that if these guys took care for it to sound emotional and with a distinctive character, then Chord devices  might be something I'll have to explore in the future. Mojo is enjoyable, made me smile a few times, made me nod my head.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Glad you've experienced the "secret sauce" (at an incremental state) of the Mojo. 
Have fun and enjoy your ride.

And yes, mid-bass presentation is indeed very addictive.


----------



## musicinmymind

Kentajalli said:


> email Chord UK support.
> If need be, you can ship it to them - they can repair it for reasonable price.
> Again I know! once they replaced the input chip (the largest chip next to the FPGA), installed a new battery, return p&P, altogether cost me £100 or so.



I got response from local dealer (Dubai), this dealer was recommend by Chord UK. They had my mojo for inspection and found that both mother board and battery needs to replaced, it will cost me 200 USD.

None of my DAC or AMP failed on me for past 20 years in this hobby. Below is pic of all my DAC / AMP, I still use the small iRiver on left, it works like charm even after 16 years of purchase. I never did overcharged or dropped my Mojo, but still it blowup for no reason.

Now I am seriously considering selling my Hugo 2 and get some DAC without any battery.


----------



## Thieftime

Will the sound quality from this amplifier in combination with the axon 30 ultra be much better than with the LG V60?


----------



## musicinmymind

For casual listening no, you will not find much difference.

For critical session Mojo is definitely step ahead. V60 is bright, Mojo is warmer with better resolution.


----------



## elvispreasley

Pushing the limits of Mojo with LCD-4z


----------



## kr0gg

Can anyone recommend an upgrade over Ikko Oh10?  I've tried them today,  enjoyed them a lot,  but I'm aiming at higher budgets,  to keep getting something in $500/800/1200/1500 ranges this year.


----------



## _daRK

IBasso IT07 would be the best in < $1000 category. You don't have to look into the higher price level then.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Where could one buy a brand new chord mojo?


----------



## miketlse (Aug 30, 2022)

DJtheAudiophile said:


> Where could one buy a brand new chord mojo?


[edited] Mojo1 has ceased production, so dealers will be focussed on Mojo 2 now.
You might be lucky and find a dealer with some old stock on their shelves.
Otherwise there are supposed to be plenty of second hand Mojo1s advertised for sale.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Does the Sony WMC-NWH10 fit in the Chord Mojo Accessory Pack USB Module like Apple CCK?


----------



## miketlse

DJtheAudiophile said:


> Does the Sony WMC-NWH10 fit in the Chord Mojo Accessory Pack USB Module like Apple CCK?


Sony provide this guidance for connecting devices using the WMC-NWH10

The question then becomes do you have a suitable 'cable D' (see the diagram in the guidance)?

It looks like the Mojo Accessory Pack did not contain such a cable, presumably because the Mojo itself was shipped with a suitable cable (see this post)

If you don't have that cable already, then you will need to buy a 'male-USB-to-male-Micro-USB cable', but they shouldn't be hard to find in shops or on Amazon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TerryX1

Anyone try connecting the mojo 2 to fiio m11 plus/Ltd thru usb-c, mojo 2 only detecting at bit rate of 44.1k no matter what song I pick even the classical recorded in 384k.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Has anyone compared the Chord Mojo against iFI Hip Dac 2?


----------



## TerryX1

phtan said:


> No, I did not add battery to the mojo, I use its original internal battery for it, the battery you see attached to the PCB is the original battery from XDuoo 05BL Pro.
> 
> On the power side the only mod is to connect the 5V from the XDuoo to the mojo charging port. Take note that this 5V supply is only active when you charge the XDuoo via its USB C port, this way it charge both device at once.


will this work for mojo 2? or would you need to edit the file and move the coaxial port a bit higher? sine mojo2 now have a USB c port below the coaxial port. Thanks phtan.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Quick question, what are all the steps I need to take to make sure my Mojo is authentic/ legit?


----------



## alxw0w

DJtheAudiophile said:


> Quick question, what are all the steps I need to take to make sure my Mojo is authentic/ legit?


I've never seen any fake Mojo. I'm 99,99% sure that what you've got is a real one.


----------



## miketlse

DJtheAudiophile said:


> Quick question, what are all the steps I need to take to make sure my Mojo is authentic/ legit?


If you bought your mojo second hand, email support@chordelectronics.co.uk and tell them the number from the label on the base of the mojo. If your mojo was brand new, then visit the chord electronics website, and use the register my device link/button.


----------



## Kentajalli

DJtheAudiophile said:


> Quick question, what are all the steps I need to take to make sure my Mojo is authentic/ legit?


The quality of construction , and sound quality should be obvious.
Chord stuff are very well made. very difficult and expensive to make a fake one, out of cast Alu.
It also sounds nothing like your phone or laptop.
lastly, on USB with a cheap cable, if you get a sudden burst of white noise, then that's it! genuine !


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Kentajalli said:


> The quality of construction , and sound quality should be obvious.
> Chord stuff are very well made. very difficult and expensive to make a fake one, out of cast Alu.
> It also sounds nothing like your phone or laptop.
> lastly, on USB with a cheap cable, if you get a sudden burst of white noise, then that's it! genuine !


Haha.
Never experienced the white noise issue, even with the usb cable of my Sony Alpha 6400. ^^
Must be a fake then. ^^ 
But sounds sublime, thou.


----------



## BlueApe (Oct 8, 2022)

Hey guys,

im looking for an alternative to the poly for making my mojo bluetooth compatible and using it on the go. The only thing I could find was the xduoo bl05 pro, but sadly it was discontinued and I cant find it anywhere. Any ideas?


----------



## PANURUS (Oct 8, 2022)

BlueApe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im looking for an alternative to the poly for making my mojo bluetooth compatible. The only thing I could find was the xduoo bl05 pro, but sadly it was discontinued and I cant find it anywhere. Any ideas?


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005003624075459.html
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiT4fLNm9D6AhVUgP0HHRJXBA0QFnoECBQQAQ&url=https://www.audiophonics.fr/fr/lecteurs-reseau/wiim-mini-lecteur-reseau-audio-bit-perfect-wifi-airplay-2-multiroom-bluetooth-52-24bit-192khz-p-15849.html&usg=AOvVaw1n7v2Sc1DDtvjgRBLrify2
connected on Mojo with spdif


----------



## BlueApe

PANURUS said:


> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005003624075459.html
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiT4fLNm9D6AhVUgP0HHRJXBA0QFnoECBQQAQ&url=https://www.audiophonics.fr/fr/lecteurs-reseau/wiim-mini-lecteur-reseau-audio-bit-perfect-wifi-airplay-2-multiroom-bluetooth-52-24bit-192khz-p-15849.html&usg=AOvVaw1n7v2Sc1DDtvjgRBLrify2
> connected on Mojo with spdif


Thanks! The first link doesnt work.
I forgot to mention I would primarily want it for mobile use. The wiim mini seems a bit too big to carry in the pocket, right?


----------



## Kentajalli (Oct 8, 2022)

BlueApe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> im looking for an alternative to the poly for making my mojo bluetooth compatible and using it on the go. The only thing I could find was the xduoo bl05 pro, but sadly it was discontinued and I cant find it anywhere. Any ideas?


https://www.tpdz.net/productinfo/518541.html
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283975304616?chn=ps&mkevt=1&mkcid=28&var=585429101983


----------



## vlach (Oct 17, 2022)

So i decided to try the coax input and ordered this adapter based on my understanding (from what i read) that the tip of the 3.5mm end is the signal but it doesn't work. I really thought this was the correct pin out.
Any thoughts?

Edit: Not trying to connect to a DAP, trying to connect to a 'regular/standard' coax output like the one on a CD player or streamer. The FAQ section only refers to Fiio DAPs unfortunately.

Edit 2: The illustration below is what i used to determine the 3.5mm termination type i need at the Mojo end. Could the signal & ground be in reverse on the adapter?


----------



## BS5711

vlach said:


> So i decided to try the coax input and ordered this adapter based on my understanding (from what i read) that the tip of the 3.5mm end is the signal but it doesn't work. I really thought this was the correct pin out.
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Edit: Not trying to connect to a DAP, trying to connect to a 'regular/standard' coax output like the one on a CD player or streamer. The FAQ section only refers to Fiio DAPs unfortunately.
> ...



That is the correct arrangement of the signal and ground for coaxial into the Mojo. I use a straight adapter of otherwise the same general arrangement and it works perfectly.

Do you have another DAC you could try the adapter with ? Ifi Gryphon and Diablo both accept coaxial input and the same adapter should work with them. Just thinking of eliminating variables to track down the cause of your problem.

Have you removed the USB input to the Mojo when connecting the coaxial ? It will prioritise USB if connected.


----------



## vlach

BS5711 said:


> That is the correct arrangement of the signal and ground for coaxial into the Mojo. I use a straight adapter of otherwise the same general arrangement and it works perfectly.
> 
> Do you have another DAC you could try the adapter with ? Ifi Gryphon and Diablo both accept coaxial input and the same adapter should work with them. Just thinking of eliminating variables to track down the cause of your problem.
> 
> Have you removed the USB input to the Mojo when connecting the coaxial ? It will prioritise USB if connected.


Thanks for your reply BS5711. I too was convinced this was the correct arrangement based on my research and i'm at a loss why this is not working. No other source is connected to the Mojo, only coaxial. Unfortunately i don't have another device with a 3.5mm coaxial input to verify. Thanks again for offering to help nevertheless!


----------



## tjw321

vlach said:


> Thanks for your reply BS5711. I too was convinced this was the correct arrangement based on my research and i'm at a loss why this is not working. No other source is connected to the Mojo, only coaxial. Unfortunately i don't have another device with a 3.5mm coaxial input to verify. Thanks again for offering to help nevertheless!


I have managed to use similar adapters successfully with a normal coax cable into a Mojo 1, so I believe it should work. I've even used a normal 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack *stereo* cable between a source with the same style of coax socket as the mojo (an OG FIIO X3, IIRC). I'll try and verify again this weekend.


----------



## tjw321

I'm currently "semi-emigrated" in that I'm working in a different country to where I normally live for an indefinite, but long, period of time, with no real plans to go back. What this means is I don't have my usual boxes of cables to hand so I had to improvise a bit, but both these worked perfectly with the Mojo:



Close up of the adapters:


----------



## someyoungguy

tjw321 said:


> I'm currently "semi-emigrated" in that I'm working in a different country to where I normally live for an indefinite, but long, period of time, with no real plans to go back. What this means is I don't have my usual boxes of cables to hand so I had to improvise a bit, but both these worked perfectly with the Mojo:
> 
> Close up of the adapters:


Hey, isn’t that a FiiO cable? I’ve used the same one with Mojo too


----------



## BS5711

tjw321 said:


> I have managed to use similar adapters successfully with a normal coax cable into a Mojo 1, so I believe it should work. I've even used a normal 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack *stereo* cable between a source with the same style of coax socket as the mojo (an OG FIIO X3, IIRC). I'll try and verify again this weekend.



A TRS plug should work just as well as a TS since the ring isn’t used and only the tip and the sleeve are making connections.

So long as the connection on the socket in the device contacts the ground sleeve it will work fine.

I have a short Moon Audio coaxial cable specifically for a Fiio DAP with a TS plug at the other end. For one certain type of plug option they offer, a right angled one I think, Moon use a TRS instead of TS, I assume because a right angled TS was not available.


----------



## tjw321

someyoungguy said:


> Hey, isn’t that a FiiO cable? I’ve used the same one with Mojo too


It is! And now I've used it on both ends of my Mojo .


----------



## tjw321

BS5711 said:


> A TRS plug should work just as well as a TS since the ring isn’t used and only the tip and the sleeve are making connections.
> 
> So long as the connection on the socket in the device contacts the ground sleeve it will work fine.
> 
> I have a short Moon Audio coaxial cable specifically for a Fiio DAP with a TS plug at the other end. For one certain type of plug option they offer, a right angled one I think, Moon use a TRS instead of TS, I assume because a right angled TS was not available.


I've been told that due to economies of scale TRS plugs are cheaper, as well as more readily available, then TS. I don't know if that's true, but it sounds plausible.


----------



## vlach

BS5711 said:


> A TRS plug should work just as well as a TS since the ring isn’t used and only the tip and the sleeve are making connections.
> 
> So long as the connection on the socket in the device contacts the ground sleeve it will work fine.
> 
> I have a short Moon Audio coaxial cable specifically for a Fiio DAP with a TS plug at the other end. For one certain type of plug option they offer, a right angled one I think, Moon use a TRS instead of TS, I assume because a right angled TS was not available.


So basically this adapter should work, correct?


----------



## BS5711

vlach said:


> So basically this adapter should work, correct?



Correct


----------



## vlach (Oct 24, 2022)

BS5711 said:


> Correct


Then i dont understand why the adapter is not working for me. Meanwhile, the more i research this the more i find all kinds of other pin out configurations for the Mojo's coaxial input, below is just another example.
I don't know what to try next.


----------



## BS5711

vlach said:


> Then i dont understand why the adapter is not working for me. Meanwhile, the more i research this the more i find all kinds of other pin out configurations for the Mojo's coaxial input, below is just another example.
> I don't know what to try next.



The plug in the image above is exactly the same end result as your adapter, the middle ring is not used only the tip and the sleeve.

Trust me, the configuration at the mojo end is not your problem.

These are pictures of my custom Fiio to Mojo cable. Ignore the TRRS four pole plug, that is Fiio specific, the TS two pole end is for the Mojo.

I have also used an adapter essentially the same as yours only a straight one not a right angle.


----------



## vlach

BS5711 said:


> The plug in the image above is exactly the same end result as your adapter, the middle ring is not used only the tip and the sleeve.
> 
> Trust me, the configuration at the mojo end is not your problem.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much BS5711, this is very valuable info and i appreciate the supporting photos.
My next step will be to test the adapter with a different source to see if i can make it work with the Mojo.
Again, a BIG thank you for your help!


----------



## BS5711

vlach said:


> Thank you so much BS5711, this is very valuable info and i appreciate the supporting photos.
> My next step will be to test the adapter with a different source to see if i can make it work with the Mojo.
> Again, a BIG thank you for your help!



My pleasure, I hope you get it working.


----------



## kr0gg

Guys, can you recommend me a cheap portable player with wi-fi and  spdif out, which I'd use as a poor man's Poly ? Is  there something that supports Tidal and MQA and is somehow controllable remotely at the same time? Or not controllable, but still a good Tidal-capable device in which I wouldn't overpay for analog features, because I only need the digital part? 
I'm also considering the option without MQA support - something Android based onto which I'd be able to stream through Bubble UPnP from my phone, for example.


----------



## Liberte (Nov 5, 2022)

I recently put together a case for the Mojo, I used a hard drive case which is just right to store a charge & connect cable, the Mojo and a microfibre cloth to stop the Mojo sliding about. As you can see it has a soft divider which neatly protects the Mojo in transit or storage.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Liberte said:


> I recently put together a case for the Mojo, I used a hard drive case which is just right to store a charge & connect cable, the Mojo and a microfibre cloth to stop the Mojo sliding about. As you can see it has a soft divider which neatly protects the Mojo in transit or storage.


Nice.
Thanks for the reminder. ^^
Immediately put my Mojo in my WD hard case to check the size and fit.   
It's a bit smaller than your case and works perfectly. 
Well, the Mojo is sturdy enough to break my backpack first , but it's nice to have different options.


----------



## BS5711

kr0gg said:


> Guys, can you recommend me a cheap portable player with wi-fi and  spdif out, which I'd use as a poor man's Poly ? Is  there something that supports Tidal and MQA and is somehow controllable remotely at the same time? Or not controllable, but still a good Tidal-capable device in which I wouldn't overpay for analog features, because I only need the digital part?
> I'm also considering the option without MQA support - something Android based onto which I'd be able to stream through Bubble UPnP from my phone, for example.



There must be a variety of small DAPs that can meet those requirements. I can’t recommend a particular DAP specifically as I don’t have any experience with them to know which ones have what specific features.

I use my Fiio M11 Plus essentially as you describe. It works great but it isn’t really any more cost effective than a Poly.


----------



## kr0gg

I bought a hiby R3 pro Sabre 2022 for that


----------



## mohsin9221

So i jumped into mojo sound train, this is indeed a great sounding dac but i`m really disappointed with sound stage, i have beyerdynamics dt990 pro which are famous for producing amazing 3d sound stage and they even sound awesome on schiit fulla-e but over usb mojo sound straight on my face even from dt990 pro, any advice? (my laptop dont have optical out to try, i read in the forums that it sound much wider when its driven through optical)


----------



## kr0gg

I'm not sure it is supposed to drive 990's. Those are 250ohm or something like that?


----------



## mohsin9221 (Nov 8, 2022)

kr0gg said:


> I'm not sure it is supposed to drive 990's. Those are 250ohm or something like that?


yes they are 250ohms, its driving them fine but i`m used to wider sound stage from them as compare to what im listening through mojo


----------



## kr0gg

Mojo is a dark sounding dac too. 990 are pretty bright, you might be used to brighter dacs, too


----------



## mohsin9221

kr0gg said:


> Mojo is a dark sounding dac too. 990 are pretty bright, you might be used to brighter dacs, too


may be you are right, since it was my first time listening to mojo and it was more like a analytical listening, since I only got it yesterday and didn't had much time to enjoy music.


----------



## surfgeorge

mohsin9221 said:


> yes they are 250ohms, its driving them fine but i`m used to wider sound stage from them as compare to what im listening through mojo


I find the original Mojo to have good depth and layering for it's price, I compared it in my stereo setup with a DAC I had paid $4000 for abotu 20 years ago, and the staging depth was way better on the Mojo.
Mojo 2 is a clear step up in both and has a more focused imaging.
Hugo 2 is another step up with pinpoint imaging and a very realistic rendering of the room acoustics.

Generally I have the impression that soundstage width can be achieved with some tuning trickery, but depth, layering and focus are more about the accurate reconstruction of the analog signal. And that's an area the CHORD DACs are really good at.
(For scientific explanations you'd have to go to Rob Watts' posts...)


----------



## DBaldock9

mohsin9221 said:


> So i jumped into mojo sound train, this is indeed a great sounding dac but i`m really disappointed with sound stage, i have beyerdynamics dt990 pro which are famous for producing amazing 3d sound stage and they even sound awesome on schiit fulla-e but over usb mojo sound straight on my face even from dt990 pro, any advice? (my laptop dont have optical out to try, i read in the forums that it sound much wider when its driven through optical)


I'm not sure about the latency, or quality of signal conversion - but there are some USB -> SPDIF (Optical & Coax) converters available on Amazon and AliExpress. Most top out at 192-KHz.


----------



## kr0gg




----------



## kr0gg (Nov 16, 2022)

Poor man's Poly (HiBy R3 Pro Saber 2022), streaming from my phone's BubbleUPnP DLNA to the R3 (it decodes MQA, too) -> Mojo


----------



## surfgeorge (Nov 16, 2022)

kr0gg said:


>


Beautifully done and still a very special Sound experience! Congrats! I am also holding on to it - there is a magic in the Mojo og and the stack with the R3 is soon convenient and easy to use!

PS: Did you print the case yourself?


----------



## kr0gg

Nah, my Mojo came from ebay with that case and up until recently I had no idea what other device it has housed before. Google shows this design on a "mojo print case hiby" request.


----------



## surfgeorge

kr0gg said:


> Nah, my Mojo came from ebay with that case and up until recently I had no idea what other device it has housed before. Google shows this design on a "mojo print case hiby" request.


I know the case - I designed it.
I was asking because yours looks like it has been printed on a resin printer, and I would have liked to hear about experiences with that technology. Or it is an unlicensed knock-off from China, which I saw on Aliexpress…


----------



## kr0gg (Nov 16, 2022)

Wow, what a a small world we live in.


----------



## kr0gg

Is the one on cults3d yours? I mean, if yes, then it's only 79 downloads while Aliexpress sells them? I'll try to find out if my friend can print one with a brighter color, will get it then


----------



## surfgeorge

kr0gg said:


> Is the one on cults3d yours? I mean, if yes, then it's only 79 downloads while Aliexpress sells them? I'll try to find out if my friend can print one with a brighter color, will get it then


Yes, that is my design. It’s not necessary to download it if you don’t need it, but very kind of you! 
It was just really annoying to see someone exploiting your work, and when I went through the complicated process to report it, nothing happened, not even a reply. But I was not really surprised, I lived and worked in China…
Many great people there but IP does not mean much


----------



## MeetYourMaker

kr0gg said:


>


what is the device that is connected to your Mojo? plz let me know


----------



## kr0gg

MeetYourMaker said:


> what is the device that is connected to your Mojo? plz let me know


That is a HiBy R3 Pro Sabre 2022


----------



## MeetYourMaker

Does anyone know a cheaper alternative solution to add Bluetooth to Chord Mojo 1 other than the Poly? Any Bluetooth adapter that would work please help me if you know. Thank you so much.


----------



## kr0gg (Nov 16, 2022)

MeetYourMaker said:


> Does anyone know a cheaper alternative solution to add Bluetooth to Chord Mojo 1 other than the Poly? Any Bluetooth adapter that would work please help me if you know. Thank you so much.


Any separate used Android phone with USB pro player on it, for example. Control it with Bubbleupnpn


----------



## syazwaned

MeetYourMaker said:


> Does anyone know a cheaper alternative solution to add Bluetooth to Chord Mojo 1 other than the Poly? Any Bluetooth adapter that would work please help me if you know. Thank you so much.


Topping bc3 and xduoo 05bl pro has coaux out. I am eyeing those as well.


----------



## Kentajalli

syazwaned said:


> Topping bc3 and xduoo 05bl pro has coaux out. I am eyeing those as well.


05BL pro no longer available , sadly.
At any rate , BL is such a drop in quality, even with the best Hires codecs, that it adds just a convenience on one hand and add bulk with another.
Poly's WiFi capability is the killer function.
A blue tooth enabled Mojo, is not much different to a $100 dongle.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

Kentajalli said:


> 05BL pro no longer available , sadly.
> At any rate , BL is such a drop in quality, even with the best Hires codecs, that it adds just a convenience on one hand and add bulk with another.
> *Poly's WiFi capability is the killer function.*
> A blue tooth enabled Mojo, is not much different to a $100 dongle.


Does this mean it's possibly use Airplay with it?


----------



## Kentajalli

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Does this mean it's possibly use Airplay with it?


Don't have anything Apple, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Ilomaenkimi said:


> Does this mean it's possibly use Airplay with it?


Yes, you can do airplay with the poly.


----------



## syazwaned

Kentajalli said:


> 05BL pro no longer available , sadly.
> At any rate , BL is such a drop in quality, even with the best Hires codecs, that it adds just a convenience on one hand and add bulk with another.
> Poly's WiFi capability is the killer function.
> A blue tooth enabled Mojo, is not much different to a $100 dongle.


a 500 usd killer function if I may add. On the other hand both topping and xduoo are 10 times cheaper and has better Bluetooth codec.


----------



## Kentajalli

syazwaned said:


> a 500 usd killer function if I may add.


You pay for a convenient lossless wireless, No bluetooth is lossless.
it also has a useful but limited local storage playback.
Have you seen this:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-05bl-pro-with-chord-mojo.24752/


----------



## kr0gg

Kentajalli said:


> You pay for a convenient lossless wireless, No bluetooth is lossless.
> it also has a useful but limited local storage playback.
> Have you seen this:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xduoo-05bl-pro-with-chord-mojo.24752/


so poly doesn't do dlna?


----------



## MeetYourMaker

kr0gg said:


>


That looks great man, hey can you link your R3 to smartphone via bluetooth while it is connected to the Mojo? and maybe have the phone control the music playback?


----------



## kr0gg

MeetYourMaker said:


> That looks great man, hey can you link your R3 to smartphone via bluetooth while it is connected to the Mojo? and maybe have the phone control the music playback?


Unfortunately, that HiBy control works only for local files, not Tidal. But you can connect with wi-fi and use streaming through Bubble UPnP (Tidal, for example)


----------



## kr0gg

surfgeorge said:


> Yes, that is my design. It’s not necessary to download it if you don’t need it, but very kind of you!
> It was just really annoying to see someone exploiting your work, and when I went through the complicated process to report it, nothing happened, not even a reply. But I was not really surprised, I lived and worked in China…
> Many great people there but IP does not mean much


Will get it printed. I am #80


----------



## MeetYourMaker

kr0gg said:


> Unfortunately, that HiBy control works only for local files, not Tidal. But you can connect with wi-fi and use streaming through Bubble UPnP (Tidal, for example)


Really thank you man, I ask you this because my music library is stored on my phone and I have my phone connected wirelessly to my watch, this way it's very convinient for me to switch song directly from my smartwatch. I can manage music library from my phone and quick control playback from my watch. I don't think i would really need a dedicated DAP, I owned my Mojo for 2 years now and really want a wireless way to use it but can't afford a Poly. 

Do you think my set up like this would work with the Hiby R3 being a Bluetooth Receiver for the Mojo as a DAC? with the music being stream from my phone. I really thank you a lot.


----------



## miketlse

MeetYourMaker said:


> Really thank you man, I ask you this because my music library is stored on my phone and I have my phone connected wirelessly to my watch, this way it's very convinient for me to switch song directly from my smartwatch. I can manage music library from my phone and quick control playback from my watch. I don't think i would really need a dedicated DAP, I owned my Mojo for 2 years now and really want a wireless way to use it but can't afford a Poly.
> 
> Do you think my set up like this would work with the Hiby R3 being a Bluetooth Receiver for the Mojo as a DAC? with the music being stream from my phone. I really thank you a lot.


Over the years there have been occasional posts about using an Apple Watch to control the music source for a Mojo (for examples see this list https://www.head-fi.org/search/11465532/?q=watch&t=post&c[thread]=784602&o=relevance). Using an iPod touch was also popular with some owners. I think other smart watches have been mentioned a few times, but I can't remember if it was in relation to Mojo.


----------



## magicalmouse

I want a dap with the following attributes to use with my chord mojo (original)

1. coax 
2. replay gain
3. can play all of an artists songs together (randomly)
4. longish battery life
5. smallish to fit on top of the mojo (so i ca still easily access the controls on the mojo

Any ideas?


----------



## kr0gg

MeetYourMaker said:


> Really thank you man, I ask you this because my music library is stored on my phone and I have my phone connected wirelessly to my watch, this way it's very convinient for me to switch song directly from my smartwatch. I can manage music library from my phone and quick control playback from my watch. I don't think i would really need a dedicated DAP, I owned my Mojo for 2 years now and really want a wireless way to use it but can't afford a Poly.
> 
> Do you think my set up like this would work with the Hiby R3 being a Bluetooth Receiver for the Mojo as a DAC? with the music being stream from my phone. I really thank you a lot.


I wrote them a letter on Saturday, they provided me with a new firmware - v1.9, which is for 2022 model ONLY, it doesn't have this issue. It works much faster with Tidal, I don't even have to wait until pictures will load up and songs start very fast.
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1lDMmv_AEhT0dHMjT0T6Ep_xN-uAlA9DL

About bluetooth - better use Bubble UPnP because bluetooth can only transmit lossy as far as I know, not enough bandwidth


----------



## Thyrfing (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello,

I use my Chord Mojo mostly with my desktop computer, and it works great. I have been struggling with this hissing noise.
Could anybody that has find a solution to this, to tell me when i can buy to remove the hissing noise?

I would be really thankfull for this help! I have tried the information in the FAQ before, but it didnt help.


----------



## damdl

There are some factors to consider... Usually, hissing is due to your headphones/IEMs being too sensitive, what headphones do you use?


----------



## kr0gg

Thyrfing said:


> Hello,
> 
> I use my Chord Mojo mostly with my desktop computer, and it works great. I have been struggling with this hissing noise.
> Could anybody that has find a solution to this, to tell me when i can buy to remove the hissing noise?
> ...


I guess it's coming from usb? If yes, then try looking for feedback on iFi devices - iSilencer, iDefender, iGalvanic.
Try other power supplies, try other ports, try a different PC, a different PC PSU.


----------



## Thyrfing (Nov 28, 2022)

kr0gg said:


> I guess it's coming from usb? If yes, then try looking for feedback on iFi devices - iSilencer, iDefender, iGalvanic.
> Try other power supplies, try other ports, try a different PC, a different PC PSU.


Yes, its coming from the usb charing port.
I use the Audioquest Jitterbug, Does not help.

Thanks i will check out your advice


----------



## kr0gg

Thyrfing said:


> Yes, its coming from the usb charing port.
> I use the Audioquest Jitterbug, Does not help.
> 
> Thanks i will check out your advice


Jitterbug is about digital stream quality, about bytes and packets or whatever of data. iFi devices are about taking care of electircal noises and stuff like that.
You might have a simple ground loop. Try charging your Mojo with a charger while being connected to the PC with the usb data port.


----------



## Kentajalli (Nov 28, 2022)

Thyrfing said:


> Hello,
> 
> I use my Chord Mojo mostly with my desktop computer, and it works great. I have been struggling with this hissing noise.
> Could anybody that has find a solution to this, to tell me when i can buy to remove the hissing noise?
> ...


What hissing noise?
- on silent parts?
- is the noise there regardless of Mojo's volume control setting?
- is the noise there when charging port is not used, I.e. on battery power?
- are you connecting your PC or player using USB?
- can you try Toslink or possibly a phone with USB instead, to see if you still have the noise?
These questions and your answers help narrow it down.
Don't buy any gadgets just yet.


----------



## Thyrfing (Nov 29, 2022)

Kentajalli said:


> What hissing noise?
> - on silent parts?
> - is the noise there regardless of Mojo's volume control setting?
> - is the noise there when charging port is not used, I.e. on battery power?
> ...



There is only hissing noise when the charging port is in use and battery is fully charge. In the second i take out the cabel the noise is away.
I have one cabel connected from computer to the data input and one cabel connected via an usb hub for charging only. I use Jenving Supra USB to Micro USB cabels.

The hissig noise is still there if i connect via my phone also. So is narrowed down to charging port. I feel i have tried everything i can think of


----------



## surfgeorge

Thyrfing said:


> There is only hissing noise when the charging port is in use and battery is fully charge. In the second i take out the cabel the noise is away.
> I have one cabel connected from computer to the data input and one cabel connected via an usb hub for charging only. I use Jenving Supra USB to Micro USB cabels.
> 
> The hissig noise is still there if i connect via my phone also. So is narrowed down to charging port. I feel i have tried everything i can think of


I remember that noise...
From my understanding this comes from the charging circuit when the battery approaches 100% charge state and the circuit switches from constant current to constant voltage operation. If I remember correctly the noise goes away after some time when the battery is fully charged.

You are using the Mojo on the desktop?
If you are using it for less than the battery lifetime (i.e. up to maybe 6 hours) a day I would suggest to buy a cheap timed power outlet switch and set it to charge the Mojo for 6h overnight.

This has 2 advantages, it solves the charging noise issue and at the same time it will be better for the battery lifetime, because keeping a LiIon battery fully charged all the time can lead to very fast deterioration. (LiIon batteries ideally are used between 20...80% and stored at 30% charge state)


----------



## Kentajalli (Nov 29, 2022)

Thyrfing said:


> There is only hissing noise when the charging port is in use and battery is fully charge. In the second i take out the cabel the noise is away.
> I have one cabel connected from computer to the data input and one cabel connected via an usb hub for charging only. I use Jenving Supra USB to Micro USB cabels.
> 
> The hissig noise is still there if i connect via my phone also. So is narrowed down to charging port. I feel i have tried everything i can think of


Perhaps if you asked your question with more detail, someone like @surfgeorge would have helped you sooner!
Traditionally, a _Hissing _is a background noise through the speakers or headphones. That is not what you are getting is it??
You hear a fizzing noise that comes from the actual metal box! if you call it Hissing, you confuse people into thinking you have noise on the output, hence why someone correctly hinted at a sensitive IEM, and someone else was guessing ground-loop noise.
The fizzing sound is coming from the charging circuit inside the Mojo, as @surfgeorge has correctly pointed to.
The level of the fizzing sound depends on the quality of the wall charger you are using, some wall chargers cause a lot less noise.
If you want to get rid of it, either use it on battery mode, or buy a hefty PowerBank, and use that to charge your mojo in desktop mode.
You can charge the powerbank overnight, when not in use.


----------



## miketlse

Thyrfing said:


> There is only hissing noise when the charging port is in use and battery is fully charge. In the second i take out the cabel the noise is away.
> I have one cabel connected from computer to the data input and one cabel connected via an usb hub for charging only. I use Jenving Supra USB to Micro USB cabels.
> 
> The hissig noise is still there if i connect via my phone also. So is narrowed down to charging port. I feel i have tried everything i can think of


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-making-noise-when-almost-fully-charged.858422/


----------



## syazwaned

Has anyone used a Hiby R3 Pro Saber for Poly alternative?


----------



## kr0gg

syazwaned said:


> Has anyone used a Hiby R3 Pro Saber for Poly alternative?


I use it. But only get 2022 version which has 1.9firmware, others are buggy. Budlbbleupnp works fine. Tidal is currently not working on any of R3 if used directly.


----------



## syazwaned

kr0gg said:


> I use it. But only get 2022 version which has 1.9firmware, others are buggy. Budlbbleupnp works fine. Tidal is currently not working on any of R3 if used directly.


thanks will look into it. How is R3 + Mojo stack for dsd file?


----------



## Thyrfing

surfgeorge said:


> I remember that noise...
> From my understanding this comes from the charging circuit when the battery approaches 100% charge state and the circuit switches from constant current to constant voltage operation. If I remember correctly the noise goes away after some time when the battery is fully charged.
> 
> You are using the Mojo on the desktop?
> ...


Thank you for the idea, i will try to this out.


----------



## trh322 (Dec 16, 2022)

I got a pretty cheap 5.1 Bluetooth receiver for my Mojo, LDAC signal of this 5.1 BT is okay, no choppy signal so far. The mojo battery can be replaced pretty easily too, after 3 years of usage the original battery when fully charged only lasted 2 hours so I bought a 3000mah replacement for $17, looking for many more years of use out of this little dac/amp


----------



## Kentajalli

trh322 said:


> I got a pretty cheap 5.1 Bluetooth receiver for my Mojo, LDAC signal of this 5.1 BT is okay, no choppy signal so far. The mojo battery can be replaced pretty easily too, after 3 years of usage the original battery when fully charged only lasted 2 hours so I bought a 3000mah replacement for $17, looking for many more years of use out of this little dac/amp


If a true 3000mAh battery could fit inside the Mojo, Then Chord would have done it.
Beware of those powerful cheap batteries ! if it is hard to to believe . . . . then don't !


----------



## Liberte (Dec 17, 2022)

Has anyone who carried out the battery disconnection to make Mojo a desktop unit noticed a noise when the Mojo isn't playing music?

As soon as I pause or stop music it starts making a loud sort of whirring 'loading' noise. I'm using a USB A phone charger to power the Mojo from the mains.


----------



## Kentajalli

Liberte said:


> Has anyone who carried out the battery disconnection to make Mojo a desktop unit noticed a noise when the Mojo isn't playing music?
> 
> As soon as I pause or stop music it starts making a loud sort of whirring 'loading' noise. I'm using a USB A phone charger to power the Mojo from the mains.


There is a small inductor underneath the board that mainly causes that noise. Choose a better quality wall charger or a powerbank instead, the noise either gets reduced or goes away.


----------



## Liberte

Thanks, is there an ideal PSU to look for? 

I tried the powerbank out of curiosity and the noise was as loud as the generic phone charger/USB cable. I then tried the charger I use for the powerbank, a 5v 2000 mA wall socket to micro USB which was a little quieter.


----------



## vlach

I use a powerbank and get zero noise when music is paused.


----------



## Kentajalli

Liberte said:


> Thanks, is there an ideal PSU to look for?
> 
> I tried the powerbank out of curiosity and the noise was as loud as the generic phone charger/USB cable. I then tried the charger I use for the powerbank, a 5v 2000 mA wall socket to micro USB which was a little quieter.


Look here:




This is the underside of the board, the item marked in red, is the culprit (Pretty sure).
When in situ , it is a few millimetres above the metal casing.
Get a Thermal pad of 3 or 4mm thickness, of about 20mm x 20mm - gently place it on the inductor, with a little pressure.
Reassemble the board. The pad gets squeezed on the inductor and surrounding area.
It will do two jobs! one is, it will quieten the part, two, it will pass the heat from it (yes it gets hot) to the casing, aids cooling.
All the above, is assuming you feel confident opening the device, if not, DON'T! live with it.


----------



## magicalmouse

vlach said:


> I use a powerbank and get zero noise when music is paused.


I use an anker powerpack with my mojo (original) - i removed the battery, zero noise and lasts for hours and hours before it needs recharging.

d


----------



## Another Audiophile

Liberte said:


> Thanks, is there an ideal PSU to look for?
> 
> I tried the powerbank out of curiosity and the noise was as loud as the generic phone charger/USB cable. I then tried the charger I use for the powerbank, a 5v 2000 mA wall socket to micro USB which was a little quieter.


The best one I’ve used is the Apple charger for iPad and the power supply for the chord Qutest. Dead quiet


----------



## ducnsh

Another Audiophile said:


> The best one I’ve used is the Apple charger for iPad and the power supply for the chord Qutest. Dead quiet


I remember that the Mojo uses a 7.4V battery, so if we remove the internal battery and use an external wall charger with 5V, does it work well?


----------



## Liberte (Dec 18, 2022)

I dug out a gym bag full of old power and audio cables and found a combination of wall socket and USB cable that eliminates the noise most of the time. When I first power up the Mojo it makes the noise but once I start playing I can pause/stop and it's ok. I found if I unintentionally wiggle the cable it starts making the noise for a short while so is quite delicate whatever is causing it.

I also noticed that leaving the Mojo plugged in to power but switched off, it still gets warm overnight, so it's best to completely switch off the USB charger/PSU or disconnect it from the Mojo after use. I use a Topping HS01 with the Mojo, which also runs warm so have the PSU for both plugged into an extension lead which I switch off everynight.


magicalmouse said:


> I use an anker powerpack with my mojo (original) - i removed the battery, zero noise and lasts for hours and hours before it needs recharging.
> 
> d


My Anker powerbank causes the noise, good that it works for you but for me defeats the purpose of disconnecting the Mojo battery to make it a purely desktop unit. I'd rather just use the internal battery and when it gets low plug it back in.


Another Audiophile said:


> The best one I’ve used is the Apple charger for iPad and the power supply for the chord Qutest. Dead quiet


I guess you mean both of these work independently, I watched an unboxing video and the Qutest micro USB already has a plug attached.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Liberte said:


> guess you mean both of these work independently, I watched an unboxing video and the Qutest micro USB already has a plug attached.


Yes, I use one or the other. I got an extra power supply for the Qutest to use it with the mojo and for Desktop use this power supply is the best I’ve had so far.


----------



## Kentajalli

Liberte said:


> I dug out a gym bag full of old power and audio cables and found a combination of wall socket and USB cable that eliminates the noise most of the time. When I first power up the Mojo it makes the noise but once I start playing I can pause/stop and it's ok. I found if I unintentionally wiggle the cable it starts making the noise for a short while so is quite delicate whatever is causing it.
> 
> I also noticed that leaving the Mojo plugged in to power but switched off, it still gets warm overnight, so it's best to completely switch off the USB charger/PSU or disconnect it from the Mojo after use. I use a Topping HS01 with the Mojo, which also runs warm so have the PSU for both plugged into an extension lead which I switch off everynight.
> 
> ...


If you remove the battery, Mojo thinks the battery is not charged! so the charging circuit keeps going.
simple!


----------



## vlach

ducnsh said:


> I remember that the Mojo uses a 7.4V battery, so if we remove the internal battery and use an external wall charger with 5V, does it work well?


Yes, i compared both options extensively and could not detect any SQ differences.


----------



## vlach

magicalmouse said:


> I use an anker powerpack with my mojo (original) - i removed the battery, zero noise and lasts for hours and hours before it needs recharging.
> 
> d


That describes exactly my situation.


----------



## Liberte (Dec 20, 2022)

A funny thing I noticed is with some charger plugs - If the lights are on full on the Mojo there was no noise, if I dim the Mojo lights it starts making the noise. This along with the noise being present with some chargers/cables only when not playing on the Mojo (paused/stopped), it's as if too much power was 'backing up' and making the noise in both cases, apologies for my lack of electrical knowledge.

I read the labels on the plugs and 2.0A output plugs are the ones which make the noise, the 1A output plug is fine all the time, which seems to correlate with my 'theory' above.

I just thought this may help someone in the future - If you find that with the battery disconnected to use Mojo as a desktop unit it makes a buzzing noise, try a 5V/1A output plug and a decent type A to micro USB charging cable, it may solve the noise.


----------



## jamca

Liberte said:


> A funny thing I noticed is with some charger plugs - If the lights are on full on the Mojo there was no noise, if I dim the Mojo lights it starts making the noise. This along with way that the noise was also there with some chargers/cables only when not playing on the Mojo (paused/stopped), it's as if too much power was 'backing up' and making the noise in both cases. Apologies for my lack of electrical knowledge.
> 
> I read the labels on the plugs and 2.0A output plugs are the ones which make the noise, the 1A output plug is fine, which seems to correlate with my 'theory' above.
> 
> I just thought this may help someone in the future. If you find that with the battery disconnected to use Mojo as a desktop unit, try a 5V/1A output plug and a decent type A to micro USB charging cable, it may solve the noise.


Thx for the info...


----------



## afgani

looks like the battery in my mojo is broke down
I saw in the thread discussed replacing the battery, but those links are already outdated
seeking where to get a normal tested battery with measurements and guarantees that it will be at least like stock
like  7.4v  \ 3000mah I saw different ones, but no one knows what the real capacity is


----------



## Another Audiophile

Regarding the battery issue. I have a brand new battery from Chord for the Mojo OG. If anybody from the community is in London and wants one I will happily give it for free. As long as there is a genuine need for it.


----------



## jamca

Another Audiophile said:


> Regarding the battery issue. I have a brand new battery from Chord for the Mojo OG. If anybody from the community is in London and wants one I will happily give it for free. As long as there is a genuine need for it.


Unfortunately i am at another country, but it is very kind of you!!


----------



## vmiguel

Another Audiophile said:


> Regarding the battery issue. I have a brand new battery from Chord for the Mojo OG. If anybody from the community is in London and wants one I will happily give it for free. As long as there is a genuine need for it.


If your kind offer is still available, I would like to "apply".
My Mojo is currently stationary on my desk, due to the battery giving little more than half hour.
 I'm in Portugal, but my son lives in London. 🙂


----------



## vlach (Dec 22, 2022)

I don't get the white color when playing DSD64 files, any idea why?
I use Audirvana set to DSD, no conversion to PCM through USB.


----------



## JM1979

Is there a decent sub $500 amp (preferably tube) that compliments the mojo well?


----------



## miketlse

JM1979 said:


> Is there a decent sub $500 amp (preferably tube) that compliments the mojo well?


Are you interested in terms of headphone amp, or alternatively a power amp for speakers?


----------



## syazwaned

JM1979 said:


> Is there a decent sub $500 amp (preferably tube) that compliments the mojo well?


kaei tap1s


----------



## Liberte

I find when using the Mojo as a desktop unit (batt disconnected) it gets very warm, I'd even say quite hot, is this ok?

I'm wondering if I should just start using the battery, then if it runs out will have to just plug it in for a few hours to keep it alive, then recharge overnight, not a total pain. I see some say SQ should be optimal using the battery too.


----------



## bikutoru

Liberte said:


> I find when using the Mojo as a desktop unit (batt disconnected) it gets very warm, I'd even say quite hot, is this ok?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should just start using the battery, then if it runs out will have to just plug it in for a few hours to keep it alive, then recharge overnight, not a total pain. I see some say SQ should be optimal using the battery too.


That's exactly how I use it and my original battery, after 4-5 years, is still fine.


----------



## trh322

Stick my Mojo to my phone with velcro, my Mojo has served me well this way for over 3 years now, for portable listening while commuting I feel very satisfied with this setup. Glad I went this route rather than buying a DAP


----------



## titoratm

trh322 said:


> Stick my Mojo to my phone with velcro, my Mojo has served me well this way for over 3 years now, for portable listening while commuting I feel very satisfied with this setup. Glad I went this route rather than buying a Dap


Did you glue the velcro to the mojo base? I need that solution for my mojo instead of using rubber bands.


----------



## trh322

titoratm said:


> Did you glue the velcro to the mojo base? I need that solution for my mojo instead of using rubber bands.


I used velcro with adhesives already pre-applied to both the hook and loop sides, bought them from here (https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256...2fvTyH0&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US). I think you can find them cheaper too if you don't need the very big rolls. I then just had to cut them to the right size for the phone and the Mojo.


----------

